# whadja do today?



## treevet

We slammed a big old rotten Linden today as part of a contract in a Convent.

It is a very pretty place to work in and you can't help feel like someone is watching over you.


----------



## treevet

Starting to feel like we are living in a scene from the movie Fargo. It hasn't gone much above the mid 20's in about 2 weeks but if the wind isn't blowing it ain't too bad.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

This piece was well over a thousand pounds.


----------



## oldirty

nice!

on another GC today. 5 pine 2 oak. fun seeing a crane hauling the chipper do about 40mph up the hill in the snow from across the fairway because it has to just to get out. 

good times.

looks like a peaceful work enviro TV. nice. you bring the 2k to eat up the butt? chippers loooove linden. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldirty

oh. just saw the butt log. not chipping that i guess. lol


----------



## treevet

Pretty soon we will be working in this. Just heard ....90 days till baseball opening day...


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> nice!
> 
> on another GC today. 5 pine 2 oak. fun seeing a crane hauling the chipper do about 40mph up the hill in the snow from across the fairway because it has to just to get out.
> 
> good times.
> 
> looks like a peaceful work enviro TV. nice. you bring the 2k to eat up the butt? chippers loooove linden.
> 
> thanks for sharing.



Take the camera with you OD and use this thread. Guess you guys gotta get as much done as you can before the thaw? (golf course)

We didn't take the 2k today so as not to get stuck in tight driveway access.

We had onsite dumping


----------



## oldirty

no doubt man. they upgrading the website so the camera been out a bunch lately. i'll ask for a hard copy. i was actually recording some footage of the chipper getting nasty on a whole pine leader today with their camera.

you gotta see a woodsman eat. beast.

ive been in his ear about getting the helmet cam too........he's been thinking about it. 

hopefully!


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> no doubt man. they upgrading the website so the camera been out a bunch lately. i'll ask for a hard copy. i was actually recording some footage of the chipper getting nasty on a whole pine leader today with their camera.
> 
> you gotta see a woodsman eat. beast.
> 
> ive been in his ear about getting the helmet cam too........he's been thinking about it.
> 
> hopefully!



Just some stills is fine sometimes. The vid cam must be a pita sometimes I would think instead of just popping a small camera out of your pocket and snapping a few and put it back.

But my cheapo froze last week and now everything is all lines. I hope it is the film cartridge tho and not the camera. I took my expensive cam (to me...about 600 beans) out today and got it all covered in saw dust and hate having it in my pocket.

Can I have a peek at your website?

I was thinking the other day.....wouldn't it be a neat niche job to go out to companies that have websites and offer to do a production of their company at work and charge them to put it on their site?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> you bring the 2k to eat up the butt? chippers loooove linden.
> 
> thanks for sharing.



This old Linden behind the High Ranger WAS a big old boy at one time. The piece going in the chip box is the smaller of 2 stems that started at about 4 feet above the ground and the stump cut will be over 6'. Real surprised not to find at least one coon in there.


----------



## oldirty

ya i think that is what is actually happening, tv. i thinkn i heard some banter about someone upgrading the site and doing some film work. the new site isnt up yet but the older one is marquistree.com

not sure when the new one is up.

believe me i'd love to have a camera on me but it'd be a nightmare. its hard enough with the cell phone.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> ya i think that is what is actually happening, tv. i thinkn i heard some banter about someone upgrading the site and doing some film work. the new site isnt up yet but the older one is marquistree.com
> 
> not sure when the new one is up.
> 
> believe me i'd love to have a camera on me but it'd be a nightmare. its hard enough with the cell phone.



Real nice site Justin. I didn't think that was happening just and observation in general. This guy below was working across the street from me recently at a house where some just moved in so I didn't get a bid on it but I checked out his website on his truck and found it kind of interesting with the vids and music. The kid prob is a comp whiz. Some of the tech is questionable, esp the guy rappelling off a porty.

http://www.fortnerandsons.com/


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> Real nice site Justin. I didn't think that was happening just and observation in general. This guy below was working across the street from me recently at a house where some just moved in so I didn't get a bid on it but I checked out his website on his truck and found it kind of interesting with the vids and music. The kid prob is a comp whiz. Some of the tech is questionable, esp the guy rappelling off a porty.
> 
> http://www.fortnerandsons.com/



Wasnt impressed with the oak removal. Portawrap operator on the roof? Why not just carve a notch in the canopy facing away from the house and speedline everything down in smaller pieces?

The website was made with a web building package and DIY. Ok layout but you could match that quite easily Dave. The packages are no more complex than any other wizard controlled software. If you can post embedded pics here you can whack em on something like Publisher and wrap a bit of text and Bobs your uncle.


----------



## outofmytree

> ya i think that is what is actually happening, tv. i thinkn i heard some banter about someone upgrading the site and doing some film work. the new site isnt up yet but the older one is marquistree.com



I think thats a great idea OD. Stills are nice but often we forget that our clients are not tree experts. Videos let them see just how high up you are, how big the piece is and how easily it comes down. I have had a lot of positive feedback from new and regular clients after they watch a video.


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> Wasnt impressed with the oak removal. Portawrap operator on the roof? Why not just carve a notch in the canopy facing away from the house and speedline everything down in smaller pieces?
> 
> The website was made with a web building package and DIY. Ok layout but you could match that quite easily Dave. The packages are no more complex than any other wizard controlled software. If you can post embedded pics here you can whack em on something like Publisher and wrap a bit of text and Bobs your uncle.



Bobs your uncle.....absolutely love it! We gotta share a cuppa sometime.

I am gonna contact my site builder and then go out and buy a helcam. I am happy with what they have done with my material so far....www.shawtreesurgeons.com I have only put a very small effort into my site last winter. This sounds like too much fun. I am gonna try to get more (most have none) tree maint practices on there. Clients likely tire quickly of seeing trees get hammered all the time.


----------



## outofmytree

I was going to post this in a thread but here seems like a good spot.

There was nothing special about the job except that, as per usual, I was working in a pocket handkerchief sized yard. The access was a pain as the driveway was 2.64m wide and my truck is 2.45m wide. That gave me 7 1/2 inches to work with and the road out the front is 4 lanes across and sees about 15,000 cars per day.






So we set up the night before (Sunday), when it was quieter and my boys closed off the street. I get the truck in the driveway then go for another look see in the back yard. Some clown has put 2 cars right under the largest branch on the largest tree! It turns out the cars belong to the owners son who figured since his Mums place was vacant.......Long story short, the owner says, they are trespassing on my land, drop the damn tree on top of em! 

So we did!


----------



## treevet

Don't keep us in suspense....you didn't slam em did ya?


----------



## outofmytree

Not the smartest place to park






We use these woolbags every day. Great for clean ups and stuffed full of woodchips they make great drop bags for protecting paving, lawns and cars!






Stihl ht75 polesaw is probably the most used saw in my truck. 






You cant tell too well but I got the branch to move about 2 metres toward the camera so it didnt crush the fence behind, hence the big cheesy grin!






Dunno if a car with plate POS 013 is worth saving but we did.






It isn't as glamourous as those flash crane jobs you boys do but it isnt every day you get told to drop a tree on a car so there ya go.


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> Bobs your uncle.....absolutely love it! We gotta share a cuppa sometime.
> 
> I am gonna contact my site builder and then go out and buy a helcam. I am happy with what they have done with my material so far....www.shawtreesurgeons.com I have only put a very small effort into my site last winter. This sounds like too much fun. I am gonna try to get more (most have none) tree maint practices on there. Clients likely tire quickly of seeing trees get hammered all the time.



You and me both want a helmetcam. Drool.

Nice looking site you have there Dave. I do like the dialogue on the home page and I also note the oblique reference to service on your personal profile. Very wise move IMO. I think a few videos would really complement the site. Good idea to include maintenance as more and more people become switched on to preserving trees. I dont want to start a political debate here but carbon trading will be fact in the western world in the next ten years. It will soon be tax deductable to own and maintain trees and I dunno about Americans but Aussies love their tax deductions. If I remember correctly the carbon calculator promoted for WA shows 1 tree with a 500mm DBH equals 1 family car per year.......


----------



## treevet

It just goes to show that somebody will say just about anything....yesterday playing on the talk show circuit on the radio somebody said "contrary to common consensus trees actually INCREASE global warming. Their dark green leaves capture heat and retain it."

Didn't hear if it was backed with any data but likely doesn't need to be when it comes to talk shows. They live on controversy.

ps. nice job saving that POS

tried to rep ya....n gd


----------



## oldirty

got him for ya tv. great site too, very nice.


----------



## treevet

thanx


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I like the Dingos! And your truck is really nice OOMT. talltreeclimber took a cool video of us dropping a big maple stick with the MS880 today. I'll see if he can post it later..... Mike


----------



## treevet

Mikecutstrees said:


> I like the Dingos! And your truck is really nice OOMT. talltreeclimber took a cool video of us dropping a big maple stick with the MS880 today. I'll see if he can post it later..... Mike



Put it on here Mike.


----------



## treeman82

While no climbing was involved, I did have a challenging day. Ground 2 stumps at this house, and afterwards did 5 stumps at 2 other houses.

The machine had to be able to go down about 30 - 40 steps (I took the first 2 pics from about 1/3 of the way down) once down to where the stumps were, I got the job done without any trouble. However getting the machine out was a real chore. In the end, I drove it into the lake, and about 1000' on the frozen ice, to where the community has a boat launch. When I was on the ice, the machine did put a tire through, but it was because I was too close to shore. Luckily I was able to get unstuck and continue without any further troubles.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Deadwooded a big catalpa and storm damage trim on some ash, spruce and a Scots pine


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> While no climbing was involved, I did have a challenging day. Ground 2 stumps at this house, and afterwards did 5 stumps at 2 other houses.
> 
> The machine had to be able to go down about 30 - 40 steps (I took the first 2 pics from about 1/3 of the way down) once down to where the stumps were, I got the job done without any trouble. However getting the machine out was a real chore. In the end, I drove it into the lake, and about 1000' on the frozen ice, to where the community has a boat launch. When I was on the ice, the machine did put a tire through, but it was because I was too close to shore. Luckily I was able to get unstuck and continue without any further troubles.



neat job...that should bring way higher bucks than ave. grinding per inch dollars?


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Deadwooded a big catalpa and storm damage trim on some ash, spruce and a Scots pine



how bout some picts JPS. Aren't people second guessing spending on the ash out there yet? (other than removals)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> how bout some picts JPS. Aren't people second guessing spending on the ash out there yet? (other than removals)



Not yet, though the treatment industry is ramping up nicely. There are only a few pockets where it has been found just now.

It is the third most common landscape material and we have areas where it is like a pioneer species, especially in the buckthorn thickets.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Not yet, though the treatment industry is ramping up nicely. There are only a few pockets where it has been found just now.
> 
> It is the third most common landscape material and we have areas where it is like a pioneer species, especially in the buckthorn thickets.



Are cities and towns treating? Using Injections, drenches, etc?


----------



## outofmytree

treeman82 said:


> While no climbing was involved, I did have a challenging day. Ground 2 stumps at this house, and afterwards did 5 stumps at 2 other houses.
> 
> The machine had to be able to go down about 30 - 40 steps (I took the first 2 pics from about 1/3 of the way down) once down to where the stumps were, I got the job done without any trouble. However getting the machine out was a real chore. In the end, I drove it into the lake, and about 1000' on the frozen ice, to where the community has a boat launch. When I was on the ice, the machine did put a tire through, but it was because I was too close to shore. Luckily I was able to get unstuck and continue without any further troubles.



We use a Bandit HB20 and love how it gets in to small places. Just a thought but handle bar machines climb much better backwards than forwards. You knew that already right?


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> how bout some picts JPS. Aren't people second guessing spending on the ash out there yet? (other than removals)



I've removed several Ash lately, that seemed healthy. the HO's were adamant, get it out.........


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> I've removed several Ash lately, that seemed healthy. the HO's were adamant, get it out.........



Emerald Ash Borer....it's coming. It just jumped the Ohio River last year into Ky.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Are cities and towns treating? Using Injections, drenches, etc?



Milwaukee and a few of the burbs are using Arborjet. My adoptive hometown of Franklin is still dithering due to a lack of funds for anything.


----------



## teamtree

Here is one of the Maples we took down yesterday....sorry about the pic quality....I was hoping to have an extra hand but had a no show....so I took a few pics.....lots of roping yesterday


----------



## teamtree

another


----------



## teamtree

One final pic


----------



## treevet

Nice picts. and website!


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Milwaukee and a few of the burbs are using Arborjet. My adoptive hometown of Franklin is still dithering due to a lack of funds for anything.



Man, that'd be one fat job to do Milwaukee with the Arborjet. Wonder if anyone supervises to see if the chem is actually taken in?

My town 3 years ago decided to do a couple of years of soil drench which they surmised would give them the time to remove the trees. They cannot comprehend the fact that most trees will take 2 to 5 years to die when infestation hits and it is not even in our town yet. They (council) voted to ignore the vote of the Forestry Board to not treat and spend on replacements.

Well, here in the upcoming third year they again ignored the board, said they no longer intend to remove ANY ash and they are taking the treatments from $2500. to $25000 per year for the next 3 years. And to make it even more inadvisable, they are doing a soil drench with Imidacloprid.

No other towns around are treating and one of the Council members is the city manager of the next city over which is upper middle class income and his town is doing no treatments while he votes to treat our town. Go figure.

Anyone else out there having EAB dilemmas in their vicinity?


----------



## Grace Tree

I'm a little baffled by the inclusion of 14 new Ohio counties in which no EAB infestations have been discovered. From the Ohio Department of Agriculture press release:
"While the invasive pest has not been detected in the following 14 counties, the department issues this quarantine to make the movement of ash trees, parts of ash trees and all hardwood firewood more practical among counties that are adjacent to previously quarantined areas."
I thought that was the purpose of the quarantine; to slow the spread by restricting wood movement. Maybe Ohio knows they'll be underfunded and have chosen to throw in the towel. I'm sure the firewood guys whom I've blasted for ignoring the quarantine are having a good laugh.
Whatever,
Phil


----------



## treevet

Small Wood said:


> I'm a little baffled by the inclusion of 14 new Ohio counties in which no EAB infestations have been discovered. From the Ohio Department of Agriculture press release:
> "While the invasive pest has not been detected in the following 14 counties, the department issues this quarantine to make the movement of ash trees, parts of ash trees and all hardwood firewood more practical among counties that are adjacent to previously quarantined areas."
> I thought that was the purpose of the quarantine; to slow the spread by restricting wood movement. Maybe Ohio knows they'll be underfunded and have chosen to throw in the towel. I'm sure the firewood guys whom I've blasted for ignoring the quarantine are having a good laugh.
> Whatever,
> Phil



Nobody ever enforced those quarantines anyway Phil. Plus it is kinda unrealistic to think a little island county in the midst of an ocean of infestation will somehow remain a virgin. 

Underfunding or no funding and throwing in the towel is par for the course you are right.

As for the Arborjet (EmBen) which is almost a 100% safeguard.....the cost is astounding ($525 plus per liter chem alone) and has anyone (besides JPS) seen the cavernous injection hole? In the long run even with 3 year treatments, this has to have an impact.


----------



## Grace Tree

I did see, on two separate occasions, trailer loads of slab wood tagged with quarantine tags sitting beside a major highway so at least in those cases someone was doing their job. With the first infestation in 2002, it's been 7 or 8 years and my county was still EAB free despite being between tow major east west corridors; Rt 90 and the Ohio Turnpike. Seems to me the quarantine was doing some good in slowing the spread. I guess it's naive to think the people will fight the good fight and do the right thing. About 5 years ago I was talking to an entomologist from Michigan about EAB. She was elated that she had just received funding that would keep her working all summer. I asked her what she was doing and she said that she went out and looked at dead trees. When I asked her about stopping the spread she told me "oh, we can't stop it but I'm happy to be working" I guess I shouldn't expect much but my father use to tell me "if you know the right thing to do then do the right thing" Seemed simpler when he said it.
Phil


----------



## treevet

Deb McCullough...Michigan researcher

I know a researcher at Ohio State and he just cut down his last ash.

What county are you in Phil?


----------



## Grace Tree

treevet said:


> Deb McCullough...Michigan researcher
> 
> I know a researcher at Ohio State and he just cut down his last ash.
> 
> What county are you in Phil?


No, not her. This girl dated my nephew and I'd have to hear her name again to remember it. I'm in Geauga county, which borders on Cuyahoga.
Phil


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> oh. just saw the butt log. not chipping that i guess. lol



What you saw wasn't the but log. This is it and it measured right at ground 9'. Like I said, it was a big old boy at one time. Not an ounce of decay in the flush.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

We are doing the grinding without clean up for free. My equipment lot is right next door and they have let me dump chips there. Nice to give a little away once and a while. We get paid for the other tree work.





Heavy artillery brought in.


----------



## treevet

Just a pretty place to be fortunate enough to work on.


----------



## treevet

It was a muddy sloppy mess today but we did what we could.


----------



## The Lawn Shark

nice pics and job you have there


----------



## treevet

Its good for winter. It would be in the way if it was busy season. Gives me a chance to add some shots to my website where the guy just said he would give me a free new page for paying dues.

Did you collect any insurance for the stolen 200's?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Yesterday was a coupe more ash deadwooding around some McMansions on Pewaukee lake. Another big spreader, but not as bad as Tuesdays but-kicker. I spent a bit more time then predicted on that one so this time I had to snap a lot of it off and fugetabout the stubs.

I had a second line set, and fishpoled, in the smaller adjacent ash so I could transfer with a single ascender, and rig out of the tree I had just left. The smaller tree should probably have been removed while it was still in good shape, the neighbors edifice-complex abode did a number on the roots and base. Lots of defensive die-back and lower sprouting. Most of which I was required to remove because it was "ugly" to the Mrs.

Next week we have a final visit for one last medium-large ash and a huge basswood. Thse big basswood always make me nervous, getting into. They always have a lot of deacy, and I can see storm-damaged leads that you can see light through the squirrel holes.


----------



## outofmytree

106 degrees in your system. Too hot to do anything but lie down and watch the cricket!


----------



## treevet

when the going gets tough the tough get going Doc. Good tanning weather and good weather to get noticed when all the soft types are inside (watching cricket lol). 

Not likely to get any sympathy on hot weather around this side of the pond.


----------



## The Lawn Shark

treevet said:


> Its good for winter. It would be in the way if it was busy season. Gives me a chance to add some shots to my website where the guy just said he would give me a free new page for paying dues.
> 
> Did you collect any insurance for the stolen 200's?



I will get them both back after the case is over...They were stolen out of my tool box in the back of my truck @ a walmart parking lot....I ran in to return a dvd (redbox rental) and was out of sight of my truck for three mins. Came out and seen a car pulling away from truck..Something seemed strange cause I parked way away from other cars because the chipper was hooked to my truck....So I looked everything over but did'nt look in my box until I got back to my shop to unload. Whats really strange is there was a husky 359 laying in the back of the truck and it was'nt taken...Realized the 200's were missing called thepolice filed a report......Couple days go by was watching craigslist and checking local pawn shops....seen a add on craigslist for a 200t out of a pawn shop in town 50 miles away...sure enough they were both there....worst part was somebody must of ran straight gas threw em, neither will run / locked up....state of maryland is proscuting the person who sold the saws to the pawn shop...I'll end up getting the money but district attoney told me, they have to pay resituition. Worst part is if they set up a payment plan the crook can pay a minium 0f 25$ a month untill the estimated value of 1,200$ is paid of....its a mess


----------



## The Lawn Shark

police have saws untill the case is over for evidence


----------



## treevet

The Lawn Shark said:


> I will get them both back after the case is over...They were stolen out of my tool box in the back of my truck @ a walmart parking lot....I ran in to return a dvd (redbox rental) and was out of sight of my truck for three mins. Came out and seen a car pulling away from truck..Something seemed strange cause I parked way away from other cars because the chipper was hooked to my truck....So I looked everything over but did'nt look in my box until I got back to my shop to unload. Whats really strange is there was a husky 359 laying in the back of the truck and it was'nt taken...Realized the 200's were missing called thepolice filed a report......Couple days go by was watching craigslist and checking local pawn shops....seen a add on craigslist for a 200t out of a pawn shop in town 50 miles away...sure enough they were both there....worst part was somebody must of ran straight gas threw em, neither will run / locked up....state of maryland is proscuting the person who sold the saws to the pawn shop...I'll end up getting the money but district attoney told me, they have to pay resituition. Worst part is if they set up a payment plan the crook can pay a minium 0f 25$ a month untill the estimated value of 1,200$ is paid of....its a mess



Good on you for getting them prosecuted. Takes a lot of persistence. I could tell you stories like that for hours that would bore the hell out of you.

Last one was a crack head that was on the news for stealing gas out of businesses all over Cinci. We are losing gas in mass quantities. One day we come back to my equipment lot and a tall black crackish looking guy is walking out of my fenced in lot with 2 gas cans. I called the cops and we "detained" him. Cops show and he bolts. Too hot for them to pursue into the woods. We see him walking down the main drag the next morning and follow at a distance and get him arrested. 

Took me 4 trips down town and stood in front of a grand jury to get him prosecuted. It happened mainly because we put a locking gas cap on his main source....a large stump grinder and he got pissed off and took a crow bar to it causing the amt of damage that got him 2 years. Otherwise he prob would have skated.


----------



## outofmytree

In fairness this is what I did yesterday but it took me a wee while to get the photos sorted.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=122679

Check it out it is good for a laugh at least....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I did a thinning and deadwood on a lightly thorned honeylocust. Pretty big tree I was in it for around three hours, though we did stop for lunch.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Massive tree emergencies all day since early this week! Alot of downed trees. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I did a thinning and deadwood on a lightly thorned honeylocust. Pretty big tree I was in it for around three hours, though we did stop for lunch.



They cry about the dangers of getting stuck by date palms but just try to forget you are in a heavily thorned Honey locust while pruning.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> They cry about the dangers of getting stuck by date palms but just try to forget you are in a heavily thorned Honey locust while pruning.



NOTHING worse, they are all over Northern VA, and I always love it when the HO says, just run up it and cut that one limb.........

That will be $300.00 sir :jawdrop: "what"?






$100.00 for the work, $100.00 to clean the one limb up, $100.00 for band aids and AB ointment.

Kinda like poison ivy, tax ya know?


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> NOTHING worse, they are all over Northern VA, and I always love it when the HO says, just run up it and cut that one limb.........
> 
> That will be $300.00 sir :jawdrop: "what"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100.00 for the work, $100.00 to clean the one limb up, $100.00 for band aids and AB ointment.
> 
> Kinda like poison ivy, tax ya know?



Combat pay lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> Massive tree emergencies all day since early this week! Alot of downed trees.
> Jeff



Too bad school starts next week, I'd offer my services


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> They cry about the dangers of getting stuck by date palms but just try to forget you are in a heavily thorned Honey locust while pruning.



I kept joking with my client as he and the HO were cleaning up my mess. "Workers Comp!" "I'm getting hazard pay for this, right?" 

The tree had been worked two or three times in the past, and so I was mostly in the upper canopy with structural thinning cuts. The thorns stopped around 35-40ft up. The lower was mostly deadwood and clearance limbing, taking half a limb off if it was conflicting with a crab, or shading the garden.

With honeylocust I think one of the more important things to do is reducing subordinate stems that are conflicting with dominant leaders. I won't take them out entire, let the tree shed them when ready. This way the dom's can spread out but the lower canopy is not deprived of the energy from the sub's, you seem to get less sprouting after the prune this way.


----------



## woodchux

Did a crown reduction on a Betula nigra then called it a day....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

That's more like a hackrack  Those cuts are too bigh to call a round-over.


----------



## woodchux

I wouldnt call it a hatrack... hard to tell from the cell phone pics but all the cuts were proper cuts. i only took it back about 25%


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Mowed the backyard & cut some annoying saplings. Good tee-shirt weather at 68.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

woodchux said:


> all the cuts were proper cuts. i only took it back about 25%



:deadhorse:

That is abuse of the term crown reduction, that is a top job. IM(ns)HO the diameter of wood is too large to call a round-over. Betual sp. compartmentalizes so poorly I am loath to go over a 1 inch reduction cut.

Cuts are not proper, because you do not have a 1/3 subordinate branch you are cutting back to. Sorry my friend... that is woodcutting, not tree care.

Hackrack


----------



## jefflovstrom

I think it looks like a landscaper used a bucket to mutilate that tree. Crap job, whack job. Just my opinion.
Jeff


----------



## teamtree

JPS....I agree with you 100% but I bet the sad thing of it is....the HO is probably happy with the job. 

If you prune that tree properly....the tree would continue to have damage from ice and storms. IMHO....cut the Mo Fo down and plant a new one. 

Sometimes you just have to admit certain tree species have hit the end of their useful life....in a landscape setting....at least that is my HO.

You can try to educate people but that does not mean they don't want something that is bad for them.....otherwise.....we would not have booze, ####, cigs, fast food, deep friend goodies....etc. etc.

I grinded 18 stumps today and that is all the fun I had.


----------



## woodchux

Dont get me wrong.. i think that the tree looks like crap too. That tree is only 10 yrs old. The cuts i made were mostly in the 1" and < 2" inch range. There were only 2 or 3 cuts the size of my wrist at the top. The bark makes the limbs look bigger then they are. But to call it a hatrack is extreme. 
This is a hatrack....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

:deadhorse::angrysoapbox: 

I guess we agree to disagree. It was topped with height and the sole condition, species and growth habit ignored. I could have reduced that with a Felco to protect it from risk of snow/ice damage.

A tree care professional would have talked the OH out of it, or have been more conservative with the cuts. 

I'm gonna have to keep hate'n on ya bro :greenchainsaw:

Hack-rack


----------



## treevet

dumass landscapers planting River birch right up on the house is where the problem starts.


----------



## woodchux

Its cool guys no hard feelings ... i know that was less than ideal work. Normally not the type of work we do, but the client wanted it done and i didnt want to loose the customer to another tree service. I dont feel bad about what i did to the tree. After all its planted 10' from the house and has 5 leads leaning towards the structure. lets not forget that this species grows to 90' tall ! So i started to reduce it now, instead of doing a removal in 5 years.


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodchux said:


> Its cool guys no hard feelings ... i know that was less than ideal work. Normally not the type of work we do, but the client wanted it done and i didnt want to loose the customer to another tree service. I dont feel bad about what i did to the tree. After all its planted 10' from the house and has 5 leads leaning towards the structure. lets not forget that this species grows to 90' tall ! So i started to reduce it now, instead of doing a removal in 5 years.



You should feel like crap! When you reduce a tree the roots react and that close to the house! Do what the client wants is a sad excuse for being a hack to make a buck! Just my opinion.
Jeff
Remove this tree:greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodchux

I took the limbs back 20% to 25% at the most, and all cuts were made to laterals. Im confident that this tree will be just fine for many years to come. Removal was not an option to the homeowner who built the house and planted the tree himself ten years ago. And no way anyone is gonna be able to keep that tree, in that location safe, by only making 1 inch cuts w/ felcos....the tree will reach over 90' if left unchecked.


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> I think it looks like a landscaper used a bucket to mutilate that tree. Crap job, whack job. Just my opinion.
> Jeff



Jeff would have put 4 climbers in it working in tandem, with 2 chippers running in series and his glorious presence on-site for topflight arboreal management and close supervision of the 12 man ground crew, thru the windshield of course while he downloads p o r n on his 17" laptop in his Escalade office.

and to justify the $12,000 bill................
:hmm3grin2orange:

but then, I'm the official AWM.

Besides being a stupidly located tree, (treevet nailed it), and as obviously proper pruning did not fit their wants, he pruned it their way. and got paid.

Too many times a trees needs are outweighed by the HO's wants..
IMO, in this economy and time of year, ya wanna eat, or stand tall and hungry?


----------



## jefflovstrom

OMG!!! But, Yeah!
Jeff
AWM= ####### withiut malice!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wait!-- what windshield" >? I have callouses and not from driving!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Wait!-- what windshield" >? I have callouses and not from driving!
> Jeff



Jeff, those are paper cuts from all the checks you have to handle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seee!, That is what I mean! You are an AWM!! Good one!
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> Jeff, those are paper cuts from all the checks you have to handle.



Sounds like jealousy


----------



## treeslayer

I'm allergic to checks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Or "check-points"
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Or "check-points"
> Jeff



good one, I break out in handcuffs.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> I'm allergic to checks.



Ol cash job Dave.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Ol cash job Dave.



now thats sounds like jealousy.......................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> now thats sounds like jealousy.......................



I cannot afford too many cash jobs, I need money in the bank account to pay the big bills. Any money that goes in to the bank goes on the books for taxes, so I do not discount for cash.

At ChemLawn we would PO some of the guys who did it, a few had shadow routes that the did with their "real" spray jobs. They would say they made more money with that then on payroll. The would look daggers at me whenever i said it


----------



## treevet

They do that Chemlawn secret route around here too.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I cannot afford too many cash jobs, I need money in the bank account to pay the big bills. Any money that goes in to the bank goes on the books for taxes, so I do not discount for cash.



all the big jobs, and sub contractor work has to be tracked, true. In the end, I always add $20,000 - $30,000 cash to the totals for the accountant. gotta pay the tax man.


----------



## treevet

Got a call from a regular this afternoon and a giant oak uprooted (just was climbing around in it last year). No breeze, little snow, little reason for it to go over except it was/is huge, had a lot of dead wood (and dead roots) and poof it is belly up. Could have easily have gone over with a climber in it.

It was real polite and didn't take any primary wires down and fell for the most part on the side of the road. I will post a pict later as I got a new camera and don't feel like getting into it now.

The huge uprooted stump is a huge pita to get rid of around here. Used to have to pay 300.00$ for a big stump at the dump but now they won't even take them.

Had a brain storm a few minutes ago......How about I crane it into the truck and take somewhere and put it on the ground and grind it with the stump grinder there (where I don't have to clean up the giant mess. Anybody ever done this?


----------



## BC WetCoast

treevet said:


> Got a call from a regular this afternoon and a giant oak uprooted (just was climbing around in it last year). No breeze, little snow, little reason for it to go over except it was/is huge, had a lot of dead wood (and dead roots) and poof it is belly up. Could have easily have gone over with a climber in it.
> 
> It was real polite and didn't take any primary wires down and fell for the most part on the side of the road. I will post a pict later as I got a new camera and don't feel like getting into it now.
> 
> The huge uprooted stump is a huge pita to get rid of around here. Used to have to pay 300.00$ for a big stump at the dump but now they won't even take them.
> 
> Had a brain storm a few minutes ago......How about I crane it into the truck and take somewhere and put it on the ground and grind it with the stump grinder there (where I don't have to clean up the giant mess. Anybody ever done this?



You'll be double handling it. How about finding somewhere where you can dig a hole and putting it in the ground upside down, rootwad up. Then a little dirt and gone.


----------



## treevet

It is a big mug (maybe 9 feet wide) and I have no way to dig a hole that size. I do however have a property nearby where I can drop it and grind it and just leave the grindings there (I think). Good idea tho.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Could work out for you---got a big tow behind and go at it from the bottomup to where you can start cutting up. Done that and sometimes it is a good way to do it. I had a tree fall over with roots ten feet in the air and did the same thing.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Glad to hear it worked for you...seems like a workable plan.


----------



## oldirty

you gonna need a big truck to haul that donkey around. not a bad idea though. 

you got any customer's that haven't paid up yet? lol


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> you gonna need a big truck to haul that donkey around. not a bad idea though.
> 
> you got any customer's that haven't paid up yet? lol



:hmm3grin2orange: Pls. don't even tempt me lol


----------



## outofmytree

Made the mistake of putting my 660 through a laid over Radiata last year. Had the boys hose it off and was slicing it to fit the chipper cos I was too tight to pay for the tippage. 2 hours and 4 sharpens later........

If I had a big enough stump grinder I would think your plan a good one Dave.


----------



## outofmytree

What I did today?

I turned this.







Into this.






Of course if you don't drink enough fluids on a hot day you can end up like this. Good job the boys brought my camping chair from the truck hey.






_Eucalyptus camaldulensis_ can have the longest collars. I got my leading hand to check me from the ground as well as "feeling" my way around and still they are nearly 4 inches out from the union.






Clients love this tree. I drove around the block and counted about 20 of the species. Guess how many were topped?


Yep. 19. And a dozen of those are the grounds of a primary school.:jawdrop:



Still it was a fun climb.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

That's kinda like your silver maple? Planted in every third yard, and a wee bit too big for a tiny lot.

Honeylocust gets collars like that, some of my clients will freak out wanting the stubs cut off, so I end up asking them where to make each final cut, until they get sick of it.


----------



## treevet

The bark is reminiscent of the Sycamore. Nice picts.

I have a theory that they both get so big in part because they can photosynthesize easily through the stems. On sycs. you can see the green in huge patches. They sycamore is often the biggest tree in whatever state it is in in the East and Midwest (I think).


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> The bark is reminiscent of the Sycamore. Nice picts.
> I have a theory that they both get so big in part because they can photosynthesize easily through the stems. On sycs. you can see the green in huge patches. They sycamore is often the biggest tree in whatever state it is in in the East and Midwest (I think).



I noticed that, and other than the Sycamore doesn't get anywhere near as tall, is the wood fiber the same? I'll climb all over a sycamore, they are sweet to climb in, and very easy to manipulate when cutting.

Damm good firewood, too whenever I found a standing dead one........


----------



## treeman82

Officially started a 4 day project today by dead wood pruning 3 white oaks, each about 80' tall, took some suckers out for light. Tried to pull a dead hemlock over, but didn't have enough rigging for the job. Wanted to make it an easy day, as my groundman just got back from vacation, so we're easing back into things. Worst part of the entire day though was listening to the ice cracking on the lake in the morning. Even though I didn't have to walk on it, the sound made me uneasy, and it sure was LOUD.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeman82 said:


> Even though I didn't have to walk on it, the sound made me uneasy, and it sure was LOUD.



I've had it where i thought the highschool band was playing in the distance, but it was just the boom-boom-boom of the ice


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> I noticed that, and other than the Sycamore doesn't get anywhere near as tall, is the wood fiber the same? I'll climb all over a sycamore, they are sweet to climb in, and very easy to manipulate when cutting.
> 
> Damm good firewood, too whenever I found a standing dead one........



Havent seen a sycamore (helicopter tree) since I was a kid in the north of England so it is tough for me to compare.

JPS these are probably the most common Euc here by number and yes they are too big for most yards. They have an undeserved reputation for shedding branches without warning. They do self prune, but they also give warning if you are looking/listening.

They burn pretty well TS but have "twisted" grain so make sure to split em green!

They grow fast and despite that they like waterways will grow almost anywhere in Perth at least. They are by no means the tallest Eucs here nor the fastest growing. If you will pardon the merging of genii, Corymbia citriodora is probably the largest all round Euc we see here and without question the fastest growing is Eucalyptus grandis. I dipped out on a removal of a grandis recently that I wanted to climb so bad I considered reducing my prices!!!! This tree was in excess of 30 metres with a 1.5 metres DBH. Not so big you might think but it was less than 35 years old!


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> They burn pretty well TS but have "twisted" grain so make sure to split em green!


I hear you on that, it's a tough one.
I don't split anything green, I only take home super dead dry stuff, and small pieces that don't require more than one hit, my hydraulic logsplitters are real
lonely, I only split with the machine on knotty pieces, prefer my axe. remember this one?

http://www.youtube.com/user/treeslayer1234#p/u/3/HznJ1c16QxQ


----------



## Mikecutstrees

treeslayer said:


> I hear you on that, it's a tough one.
> I don't split anything green, I only take home super dead dry stuff, and small pieces that don't require more than one hit, my hydraulic logsplitters are real
> lonely, I only split with the machine on knotty pieces, prefer my axe. remember this one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/treeslayer1234#p/u/3/HznJ1c16QxQ



Nice Job Stud..... haha ...


----------



## outofmytree

You missed one!

But thats ok it was only a weiner!


----------



## oldirty

took center stage today. backyard crane removals. thought i'd share the view.


----------



## oldirty

couple more pics




edit: if anyone feels like putting these pics in a post feel free.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Cool Pics Oldirty. How many trees did you guys remove, how long and how many guys? Looked like a very productive day. Nice crane work.... Mike


----------



## oldirty

not sure how many trees actually. full load of oak on that log truck and a half load of pine left for pick up tomorrow. 

the crane crew rolls 4 trucks/guys deep. and we were rolling out the neighborhood at like 3:30. the log truck showed up at like 2:30. so i guess it ended up being a 5th guy on the job.

it was a good day. totally different though running the crane instead of climbing thats for sure.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Impressive job, How long did it take to be able to run the crane? Did you go to school or a class for it? Sounds like a cool day. That would have been at least 3-4 days for our 3 man crew. Cool..... Mike


----------



## oldirty

second time in the seat for the most part OTJ. ive screwed around with crane in the yard a few times over the years.

i'd say i know how to run a crane just based on the simple idea that i've been working with them more or less my whole tree career. a few companies i was at didnt have them but ive worked at 4 companies that did. 

dont let me fool you though with the skills. this was a simple setup with plenty of room and only a couple sheds and bushes to be aware of. cake job. 

if this was a high pressure gig i would've been cutting thank you very much. lol

but yeah mike. crane really takes the sting out of the day.


----------



## jomoco

What's the story on that 3rd picture OD?

The crane's holding the top/leader, but just below it there's a log in mid-air falling?

Were you cuttin and chuckin somewhere high above the pic frame?

Nice comm gear!

jomoco


----------



## treevet

That third pict is weird.

Great work and great picts.

Were you running the crane or the knuckle?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Probably a small branch that looks big due to perspective and camera angle


----------



## jefflovstrom

I cannot seem to post pics without a hassle here. I will try one.


----------



## jefflovstrom

No worky- this is why I post on Treehouse because it is hassle free.I dont feel like taking time to re-size- so, I guess I will not post pics or vids here until Darin lets us do what Butch lets us do.
By the way, we do alot.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

in that 3rd pic the bar on the left is a wiper arm with no wiper. and that other thing could be a leaf on the window? no idea but nothing was getting bombed out. i wonder what that thing is. lol.

i was in the big seat today TV. thats the altec i'm sitting in and from where i took the pics.

and you are right jeff. it would be cool if the pics just came up in the thread without having to figure out how to do it yourself. if thats the worst thing about AS though then no big deal.

jomoco. i absolutely love having that unbroken link of communication with the crane op. really makes it easy on us. i highly recommend it to any crane op and climber.


----------



## treevet

You're prob right ....that top looks too healthy for a nasty stub like that to have fallen off it.

If it did OD had better be wearing the ole brain bucket.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Got a call from a regular this afternoon and a giant oak uprooted (just was climbing around in it last year). No breeze, little snow, little reason for it to go over except it was/is huge, had a lot of dead wood (and dead roots) and poof it is belly up. Could have easily have gone over with a climber in it.
> 
> It was real polite and didn't take any primary wires down and fell for the most part on the side of the road. I will post a pict later as I got a new camera and don't feel like getting into it now.
> 
> The huge uprooted stump is a huge pita to get rid of around here. Used to have to pay 300.00$ for a big stump at the dump but now they won't even take them.
> 
> Had a brain storm a few minutes ago......How about I crane it into the truck and take somewhere and put it on the ground and grind it with the stump grinder there (where I don't have to clean up the giant mess. Anybody ever done this?



Turned out I didn't get this job from a regular client. I bid 2100.00 and since the guy was moving I guess he felt like getting a 2nd bid since our relationship is over. 

He told me DAVEY TREE bid half of what I bid. I told him that was a comical price and since I live a few streets from it will be enjoyable to watch them lose their ass on the job. The guy wasn't a jerk about it just said money was a factor here. Man, no room for me to say hey I will come down some either so time to say thanks for calling and best of luck with your move.

I looked at this bid as 1. Job HAD to have a crane.....2. Huge uprooted 9'dia stump that who knows if the bottom roots on this healthy tree are still attached (and real thick and underground)....and 3. It HAD to be done by Sunday open house for selling it.

These things add up to me as "premium price". Also 4. the involvement with 4 foot dia by 50 feet solid oak pieces and the dirt filled root ball.

DAVEY TREE salesman did not see the obvious. Prob a desk jockey.

They were at the job at 8 oclock today with 4 men at least, a forestry unit chip truck with bucket, chipper, huge knuckle boom crane truck, pickup on a very tight street. By noon the truck was completely full of the top of the tree and the huge stem was still there as was the root ball at 4 oclock when they left.

They have an hour traveling time in highway traffic each way to their lot in Milford. That is 10 hours times 4 men or 40 man hours and they have most of the day tomorrow (if they are lucky and the root ball pulls out easily) not to mention all the huge boulders of stem to deal with (no lumber quality here and too big to get on a splitter) when they get back to their lot.

Hate to lose a job when it is your cultivated client, but if you do....makes you feel a little better when they take a major azz whipping on the job.

Cheers Davey. Who knows what they are doing....the small established guy....or the big box national company? There are only so many nice jobs around in the winter and they just totally ruined this one.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So, that is what makes you feel better?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

yup


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've seen the same thing, monster red oak that they bid super low. I think they bid some jobs to keep the crews working. I do not remember the figures, but we could not figure out how they calculated the cost. They were over half what we figured, and would need to haul several loads of big wood out. The stump was +5ft wide.


----------



## treevet

When I worked for Bartlett eons ago there were just bad salesmen. Then never did a stitch of treework before but maybe had a hort degree. One huge syc we removed he had 8 hours with 3 men on it and it took a full week to do.


----------



## outofmytree

We get the same thing here from time to time Dave. If companies have multiple crews and little work or have just lost a major contract they will underbid everyone. Sometimes taking enough just to cover costs.

I get what you mean about seeing them blow their budget making you happy. I am the same way. Losing work to manic underbidding is part of the game and so is manic underbidders losing money on the job.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> When I worked for Bartlett eons ago there were just bad salesmen. Then never did a stitch of treework before but maybe had a hort degree. One huge syc we removed he had 8 hours with 3 men on it and it took a full week to do.



What was your worst miss-bid?


----------



## outofmytree

I have had my prices cut in half by reputable businesses in the last 18 months. A tricky Euc dismantle over a house with small drop zone I bid at $3600 was done for $1850. I missed seeing the work done but the jobsite looked ok to me afterwards. They will have made nothing but wages from that one.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> What was your worst miss-bid?



My worst bids tend to be over bids. The job I mentioned wasn't one of them.


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> I have had my prices cut in half by reputable businesses in the last 18 months. A tricky Euc dismantle over a house with small drop zone I bid at $3600 was done for $1850. I missed seeing the work done but the jobsite looked ok to me afterwards. They will have made nothing but wages from that one.



It is reasonable to think that sometimes that may be an attempt to run another guy out of their bidding turf. But it could backfire and cause the demise of their own entity when they get pigeonholed into being the cheap guy and cannot get a job at a decent price after that.


----------



## Rftreeman

Been pushing snow all day.........


----------



## treevet

You making a decent buck on that?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> My worst bids tend to be over bids. The job I mentioned wasn't one of them.


I read it as the salesfag did massive low-ball. I think everyone
screws the pooch once and a while, mine tend to be willows in the backyard. I've been giving a "no greater than" for the past several years. I bid it high to cover contingencies, and bill it hourly.

Luckily the boiler guys like willow, so there are people who will actually pay a small fuel charge on a tip.


----------



## Blakesmaster

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Luckily the boiler guys like willow, so there are people who will actually pay a small fuel charge on a tip.



Really? I can't seem to find ANYONE around here to take it. My old man will as a favor but we haul it and cut it up for him. Usually we either cut it small enough to chip the whole thing or haul it to the dump.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I read it as the salesfag did massive low-ball. I think everyone
> screws the pooch once and a while, mine tend to be willows in the backyard. I've been giving a "no greater than" for the past several years. I bid it high to cover contingencies, and bill it hourly.
> 
> Luckily the boiler guys like willow, so there are people who will actually pay a small fuel charge on a tip.



Why would you think "everyone screws the pooch once and a while"? I think it boils down to bidding and knowing the market, I will take a small loss to get a better gain. It is different when you can put 3 crews out and balance the money per man hour and bid some high and some low to get it becuase you know you got it. 
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Blakesmaster said:


> Really? I can't seem to find ANYONE around here to take it. My old man will as a favor but we haul it and cut it up for him. Usually we either cut it small enough to chip the whole thing or haul it to the dump.



The last year or so the boiler community has hot a critical mass where the supply of bulk wood is not as high as the demand. Some of the people are telling me they like how the softer, more porous wood charcoal better then the "true" hardwoods. Maybe it is that these species steam out faster where the others smolder longer? Most of these boiler guys want to use a loader to push big chunks that won't air dry.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> bid some high and some low to get it becuase you know you got it.
> Jeff



you got who you thought you would get?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIztKmMeiek


----------



## Larry Hanks

"Occasionally I visit this site to see if anything of interest is happening in my neck of the woods and low and behold something appeared that tweaked my interest. I am compelled to respond to the latest mundane chatter that seems to always originate from someone in the Cincinnati, OH area. My comment, being a lowly hillbilly and probably not a personal acquaintance of the Cincinnati Chatterer's research associates, would be that a lot of sour grapes come from this individuals fingertips. What amuses me most about his/her diatribe is the venomous quantities of ineptness that this person bestows on companies that are extremely successful; the most likely explanation for those "barbs" relate to jealousy. Companies who care will take jobs at "cost" just to keep their employees employed during the nasty days of winter. Smile "big company" in the end you will win the ETHICAL AWARD!


----------



## treevet

Larry Hanks said:


> "Occasionally I visit this site to see if anything of interest is happening in my neck of the woods and low and behold something appeared that tweaked my interest. I am compelled to respond to the latest mundane chatter that seems to always originate from someone in the Cincinnati, OH area. My comment, being a lowly hillbilly and probably not a personal acquaintance of the Cincinnati Chatterer's research associates, would be that a lot of sour grapes come from this individuals fingertips. What amuses me most about his/her diatribe is the venomous quantities of ineptness that this person bestows on companies that are extremely successful; the most likely explanation for those "barbs" relate to jealousy. Companies who care will take jobs at "cost" just to keep their employees employed during the nasty days of winter. Smile "big company" in the end you will win the ETHICAL AWARD!



I guess you told me a thing or 2 Hanks. 1 post in 2 years and I am blessed with being the subject of your intellectual judgment. Hey an idiotic underbid is an idiotic bid. You must be a Davey boy guarding the roost. Go back into the hills and stew for a couple more years til you come up with another gem.


----------



## BC WetCoast

treevet said:


> Turned out I didn't get this job from a regular client. I bid 2100.00 and since the guy was moving I guess he felt like getting a 2nd bid since our relationship is over.
> 
> He told me DAVEY TREE bid half of what I bid. I told him that was a comical price and since I live a few streets from it will be enjoyable to watch them lose their ass on the job. The guy wasn't a jerk about it just said money was a factor here. Man, no room for me to say hey I will come down some either so time to say thanks for calling and best of luck with your move.
> 
> I looked at this bid as 1. Job HAD to have a crane.....2. Huge uprooted 9'dia stump that who knows if the bottom roots on this healthy tree are still attached (and real thick and underground)....and 3. It HAD to be done by Sunday open house for selling it.
> 
> These things add up to me as "premium price". Also 4. the involvement with 4 foot dia by 50 feet solid oak pieces and the dirt filled root ball.
> 
> DAVEY TREE salesman did not see the obvious. Prob a desk jockey.
> 
> They were at the job at 8 oclock today with 4 men at least, a forestry unit chip truck with bucket, chipper, huge knuckle boom crane truck, pickup on a very tight street. By noon the truck was completely full of the top of the tree and the huge stem was still there as was the root ball at 4 oclock when they left.
> 
> They have an hour traveling time in highway traffic each way to their lot in Milford. That is 10 hours times 4 men or 40 man hours and they have most of the day tomorrow (if they are lucky and the root ball pulls out easily) not to mention all the huge boulders of stem to deal with (no lumber quality here and too big to get on a splitter) when they get back to their lot.
> 
> Hate to lose a job when it is your cultivated client, but if you do....makes you feel a little better when they take a major azz whipping on the job.
> 
> Cheers Davey. Who knows what they are doing....the small established guy....or the big box national company? There are only so many nice jobs around in the winter and they just totally ruined this one.



There are two ways to look at it. As you know, your charge rate is the sum of variable costs (labour, fuel, sub contracts etc) and fixed costs (equipment leases, insurance, etc). One philosophy is that each job has to pay it's share of variable and fixed costs. The second philosophy is that a job only has to pay variable costs and a portion of the fixed costs. 

Often in periods of slow work, companies will bid only to make variable costs as a way of keeping employees working. If you have enough retained earnings, you can keep operating this way for short periods of time.


----------



## treevet

BC WetCoast said:


> There are two ways to look at it. As you know, your charge rate is the sum of variable costs (labour, fuel, sub contracts etc) and fixed costs (equipment leases, insurance, etc). One philosophy is that each job has to pay it's share of variable and fixed costs. The second philosophy is that a job only has to pay variable costs and a portion of the fixed costs.
> 
> Often in periods of slow work, companies will bid only to make variable costs as a way of keeping employees working. If you have enough retained earnings, you can keep operating this way for short periods of time.



I will go along with that BUT when an entity (bad bidder, hack, good bidder making a huge mistake, etc.) bids an "idiotic" low bid it hurts the field IMO. Don't think word of conquests over inept bidders/services don't get out to the mainstream. After that it can knock down prices in an entire area. Not unlike a house in a nice neighborhood (similar house) going for a low dollar or even bankrupt sale/bid and what it does to the price of other houses.

I may be a little jealous not getting the job from a regular client (one that is moving though) but who knows why they are selling and money may be a huge object. But what irks me most is looking like I am taking liberties in our relationship and gouging a regular when it is THEM that is turning in the inept bid. Again word of this, as well, gets around in social circles.

Let's look at this from a dollars and cents perspective and it will be fairly apparent that they are not making "variable costs" as you put it.

They probably put in conservatively about 56 hours on this job. At 1000.00 dollars (half of what I bid....owner told me this and no need to fib) they are in the realm of less than 20.00 per man hour excluding expenditures. This also excludes the fact that a high dollar piece of equipment was on the job (crane) and also excludes the time spent dealing with the boulders of giant tree trunk and 10' root ball that hitched a ride back to their yard and also will have to be gotten rid of.

Everybody complains about hacks disturbing the status quo of pricing by competent tree services not to mention the quality of work but when a national company comes and does it is somehow a strategic move and worthy of the Nobel award for decency to employees.


----------



## oldirty

any of you mutts got facebook? check out marquis tree service. some sweet action shots and a couple vids. become a fan if you'd like! good stuff.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> any of you mutts got facebook? check out marquis tree service. some sweet action shots and a couple vids. become a fan if you'd like! good stuff.



Hi OD, I just posted some pics on your site, much easier to do than here. Looks like you got all the toys.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> any of you mutts got facebook? check out marquis tree service. some sweet action shots and a couple vids. become a fan if you'd like! good stuff.



I've seen your boys website before and there were some tight pics. I've been thinking of doing the bookface thing for awhile but haven't gotten around to it. Maybe I'll sign up and check it out.


----------



## treeman82

Helped a friend work on his roof in the morning. In the afternoon I went to prune 2 ugly holly trees. Friend of mine says they'll take maybe an hour, to an hour and a half... so I said maybe $100 - $150 tops. Get there today, took me about 3 hrs to do the job for $100... not happy, but it was something to do I guess??? 

I did a job last summer, underbid 2 sugar maples for crown elevation. While I was there, a cherry tree went over from the previous nights' wind storm. UGLY sucker, all rotten wood, stump was ugly too. Lady had no money, said that the insurance company would pay to have it removed, and dirt / seed placed in the hole. I bid $2,200 for the job, because I needed a backhoe for the stump, and I'd have to pay to get rid of the wood. She got somebody else in there for $1,000 for the entire thing. Drove by in the fall, noticed that somebody wound up removing 1 of the 2 sugar maples I had previously pruned.


----------



## outofmytree

Marquis tree service... arent they some lunatic crane crew that specialise in tree house work??


----------



## treevet

Yesterday we removed a large maple behind a house. Wraptored up the lead away from the house. Stripped all the limbs on straight fall on the way up. Swung over and did the house side and lowered off the away lead. No worries about going up top again as just went up with the wraptor again.

Today took down a large uprooting hackberry down an embankment I noticed while doing the previous day's tree. Again no climbing up the tree with the wraptor so had plenty of energy to move around the spread canopy and take out side leads. Again worked them right down to the stem and just went down to the ground so the gm could clean up easier....then later wraptored up with the line I left up top and finished.

You have no idea what a difference this device makes in a day or looking at jobs. Fri. and Sat we have a couple of giant 140 foot sycamores (no exaggeration) to deadwood. More of the same procedure.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

crew taking out an old pool on same property


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

Pool job was kinda interesting as it was a real thick reinforced old school pool and the guy had a 3,000 lb. weight on the end of a chain for a swinging wrecking ball (?) and crashed the sides. Later the rental company guy was there for a repair and told him it was a no no.....but he was done already.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Do want to liven up this old thread, treevet? What I saw was every-day stuff and a bored guy with the cable t.v. out thinking he would look cool!!
Do you need some company or a pat on the back? What pics are you going to show us tomorrow? Can't wait till next week!! Well, you did bring it up.
Jeff, looking forward to tomorrow.
just messing with ya---am I?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I guess you told me a thing or 2 Hanks. 1 post in 2 years and I am blessed with being the subject of your intellectual judgment. Hey an idiotic underbid is an idiotic bid. You must be a Davey boy guarding the roost. Go back into the hills and stew for a couple more years til you come up with another gem.



I bet Larry can spell= Idiotic!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Do want to liven up this old thread, treevet? What I saw was every-day stuff and a bored guy with the cable t.v. out thinking he would look cool!!
> Do you need some company or a pat on the back? What pics are you going to show us tomorrow? Can't wait till next week!! Well, you did bring it up.
> Jeff, looking forward to tomorrow.
> just messing with ya---am I?



9 times out of 10 I have no idea what you are saying and this is not the 1 per cent. Cable tv guy, look cool ???????

Every day stuff? Not for you, the last time you climbed was about a hundred thousand double cheeseburgers ago.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> any of you mutts got facebook? check out marquis tree service. some sweet action shots and a couple vids. become a fan if you'd like! good stuff.



Hey Mutt, you got Facebook?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> you got who you thought you would get?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIztKmMeiek



Yup, I got want I wanted. And by the way, I did not look at your link. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I bet Larry can spell= Idiotic!
> Jeff



That makes no sense as usual. Say what you think son. I won't bite you.


----------



## jefflovstrom

outofmytree said:


> Marquis tree service... arent they some lunatic crane crew that specialise in tree house work??



Now you are here to,Dude. In my area, we call Dude's, "Shelia!"
Jeff


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Anyways.... back to our regularly scheduled programing. Tall Tree climber, myself and the crew finished fixing storm damage on some big oaks etc and then did a 2nd job this pm. All went well. Took a small tree off a shed. The Fuso is shaping up. Used it for the 1st time today. Works great!. Have a little more sheet metal work to make it 100% though. I'll post pics soon. Tommorrow is more storm damage work, some small jobs...... Mike


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I participated in my first controled burn in over a decade. Wow do I ache! I've not humped a 45lb pack in a long long time. Our fill spot was way far from most of the burn, and it was muddy/slippery out.

Kinda fun though, on the few areas that took fast, most of it was so wet we had to keep retorching .,


----------



## jefflovstrom

[QUOTE=treevet;2112218]9 times out of 10 I have no idea what you are saying and this is not the 1 per cent. Cable tv guy, look cool ???????

Every day stuff? Not for you, the last time you climbed was about a hundred thousand double cheeseburgers ago. [/QUOTE]

I don't eat fast food or "cheeseburgers", ha! Seems like you got alot of time for pics, do you add that into your production? You don't know my job and probably could not do it!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Mikecutstrees said:


> Anyways.... back to our regularly scheduled programing. Tall Tree climber, myself and the crew finished fixing storm damage on some big oaks etc and then did a 2nd job this pm. All went well. Took a small tree off a shed. The Fuso is shaping up. Used it for the 1st time today. Works great!. Have a little more sheet metal work to make it 100% though. I'll post pics soon. Tommorrow is more storm damage work, some small jobs...... Mike



picts!


----------



## Mikecutstrees

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I participated in my first controled burn in over a decade. Wow do I ache! I've not humped a 45lb pack in a long long time. Our fill spot was way far from most of the burn, and it was muddy/slippery out.
> 
> Kinda fun though, on the few areas that took fast, most of it was so wet we had to keep retorching .,




Sounds like fun. I'd like to do that! I trained once for wildfire work when I worked for the state. Keeps you in shape. I don't do much hiking doing tree work...... Mike


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I participated in my first controled burn in over a decade. Wow do I ache! I've not humped a 45lb pack in a long long time. Our fill spot was way far from most of the burn, and it was muddy/slippery out.
> 
> Kinda fun though, on the few areas that took fast, most of it was so wet we had to keep retorching .,



picts!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


>



Wow, that gut in the background has a cool hard-hat!
Is that a tree coming at me?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Seems like you got alot of time for pics, do you add that into your production?
> 
> You don't know my job and probably could not do it!
> Jeff



pictures just take a second and I keep a camera in a small case around my ankle. I love to look at other climber's pictures too.

I know you are not a climber.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Pool job was kinda interesting as it was a real thick reinforced old school pool and the guy had a 3,000 lb. weight on the end of a chain for a swinging wrecking ball (?) and crashed the sides. Later the rental company guy was there for a repair and told him it was a no no.....but he was done already.



So you know what is going on with the Pool guy but not--you know.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, that gut in the background has a cool hard-hat!
> Is that a tree coming at me?
> Jeff



That is the way the tree was when I started removing it at about 90 feet tall. My guy knows when to wear a hard hat.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> pictures just take a second and I keep a camera in a small case around my ankle. I love to look at other climber's pictures too.
> 
> I know you are not a climber.



Then you are a dumb -ass , I know more about climbing than you I bet, I started in 1977, what about you? What are you doing now? I run and train 8 climbers. How are you doing?
Jeff Lovstrom


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> That is the way the tree was when I started removing it at about 90 feet tall. My guy knows when to wear a hard hat.



Really Is that how you CYA? 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Last fall I was called to remove a tree in a wooded area I was dreading to get a call about for years. 100 foot plus huge trunk cherry had uprooted in an old growth woods and was embedded in a giant english elm. 

Nothing to do but suck it up and go up the elm and dislodge it. The elm was healthy but was noticeably bowed from the weight so I thought I would bottom cut a few sections off the elm to get it more upright and therefore take some pressure off the elm.

I made just 1 cut of about 6 foot off the bottom of the cherry and instantly the both of them came crashing down to the ground. I was just a minute or 2 from climbing the elm and my sectioning off some of the cherry and the recoil may have been enough to bring both of them down like happened with the bottom cut.

I was thinking about that tree the whole time I was up in the hackberry today. We figured that maybe a nearby honey locust root system over the hackberry's back roots was holding it up. There was no other reason for that tree to be still standing.

Hackberry is extremely heavy wood. The tree was wanging all over the place the entire time I was up there esp. when I took off some huge pieces.


----------



## jefflovstrom

opcorn:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Then you are a dumb -ass , I know more about climbing than you I bet, I started in 1977, what about you? What are you doing now? I run and train 8 climbers. How are you doing?
> Jeff Lovstrom



I started climbing in 1969 and have never stopped. I have run my own business since 1971 and can prove it. 

You are a blowhard and I would slap the piss out of you if given the chance.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I started climbing in 1969 and have never stopped. I have run my own business since 1971 and can prove it.
> 
> You are a blowhard and I would slap the piss out of you if given the chance.



You are a violent Dumb-ass. Friends, right?
Jeff-


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a violent Dumb-ass. Friends, right?
> Jeff-



You're right about the first part.....ahhhh ok


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> You're right about the first part.....ahhhh ok



Take care- buddy! That was fun.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

let's do it again sometime


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> picts!



They're on my old cell phone that needs special softwear to extract. I'd email them, but I needed to save the $360/yr I was spending on internet phone; whatwith school and all. I need a new phone, but with school and work....I still need tires, though I did get the breaks and fluids done over the winter. 

Hopefully all the calls I got this week, everyone wanted Friday, will fill up next weeks spring break so I'll be draginass sore by the weekend and can do more then pay off the credit cards this month. 

Thank god for my pension!

What will i do today? School all morning, maybe a little work in the afternoon. There is always dog crap to clean up


----------



## treevet

Ah the yin and yang in the life of a treeman


----------



## tree MDS

Hard to do too much by myself. The phone is ringing and there is work though...

Had a call this morning from a fired aspy employee looking for work. I have a picture of some of his handywork set as my screensaver - a nice orange vermeer flipped over on its back. dont suppose he knows that though. lol.

Hopefully get out tommorow and saturday, make something out of the week. Its gonna be 70 the next two days.

Some more greasing and washing equipment today, estimate latter on.

Whats this? TV and lovestrom gonna be the next AS cage fight??


----------



## treeslayer

tree MDS said:


> Whats this? TV and lovestrom gonna be the next AS cage fight??



Got my money on the treeguy named Dave. 

jeff knows his shat about treework, but he's from cali-fornicate, and would rather hug ya and share a yogurt smoothie.

nothing wrong with slinging words on here, provided you're a real climber. (as both these guys are) get over it, and get back to work.

and Jeff, lay off the cheeseburgers, ok? we're gonna get you in a tree this summer at the AS summer picnic/slapfest.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Hard to do too much by myself. The phone is ringing and there is work though...
> 
> Had a call this morning from a fired aspy employee looking for work. I have a picture of some of his handywork set as my screensaver - a nice orange vermeer flipped over on its back. dont suppose he knows that though. lol.
> 
> Hopefully get out tommorow and saturday, make something out of the week. Its gonna be 70 the next two days.
> 
> Some more greasing and washing equipment today, estimate latter on.
> 
> Whats this? TV and lovestrom gonna be the next AS cage fight??



Im available all weekend... opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Im available all weekend... opcorn:



Only if you (pretty, please!!) promise to bring DOT along with you too. 

j/k. I'm good for the weekend, but thanks.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Only if you (pretty, please!!) promise to bring DOT along with you too.
> 
> j/k. I'm good for the weekend, but thanks.



LOL I was just wanted to see the response. I got something lined up for the weekend... But honestly would be glad too.

I am suppose to be helping out Treevet, he sent me a pic of him getting ready for the op


----------



## treevet

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> LOL I was just wanted to see the response. I got something lined up for the weekend... But honestly would be glad too.
> 
> I am suppose to be helping out Treevet, he sent me a pic of him getting ready for the op



Just waitin for Jeff to say is it axes or chainsaws lol. I could go either way obviously.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> [QUOTE=treevet;2112218]9 times out of 10 I have no idea what you are saying and this is not the 1 per cent. Cable tv guy, look cool ???????
> 
> Every day stuff? Not for you, the last time you climbed was about a hundred thousand double cheeseburgers ago.



I don't eat fast food or "cheeseburgers", ha! Seems like you got alot of time for pics, do you add that into your production? You don't know my job and probably could not do it!
Jeff[/QUOTE]

Well, just what is you job anyway?

Well today, I managed to get my kid to school early; we left the house at 9 am. She don't eat breakfast, I even tried some chocolate chip cookies but no. She just sits there and sucks down chocolate milk pretty good though.

Then i hit the parts house for low pressure fuel pump for the 7.3. The book said to take the turbo off but thankfully that wasn't not the least bit nessary. If you even had one of those to mess with you would understand. 
So that went well, no more Leaky Mcleak, man it stunk. It took awhile to clean it all up but the job wasn't that bad. A little tight in there and I kept slipping off the ladder. I greased the old barge up too and put some mouse bait under the hood.
During the pump job i went out to the nursery to take some pics of some trees for a client. I am pretty sure I have the job ( or else I wouldn't have taken the pics) and should pick up a deposit tonight when i show the pics. 
Now its back up to the wood lot to try to make some sense up there.


----------



## tree md

Maintenance day today. Sharpened a chain for my climbing saw, made a new lanyard. Charged a battery for the stump grinder which I am about to take to a friend and let him look at. Had to dig in my books forever to find the local number for a line drop tomorrow. Been trying to schedule this all week and could get no confirmation or call back from corporate customer service in OH. I finally found my local contact and got that scheduled. Still have to take the stumper to be looked at and bid a job this afternoon.

Things are starting to pick up. I've done a couple of small jobs this week, have two large removals scheduled for tomorrow and another large removal for the beginning of next week. I also have another large job supposedly coming in next week. Just waiting to hear from the insurance Co. on that one. With the half dozen small jobs I have on the line I am starting to get busy!


----------



## treemandan

TheN I put up one of those cheap ass tarp sheds and moved a half pallet of rock salt into it, charged the cub cadet and got that running ( put it in cheap as tarp shed too) then swung the kid til I got sick then...
Well i have to meet a client tonight later. but was also talking with prospective "sub contract-bosses" .
I do think this thread is more like Rope's and Slayer's; you see they have their very own. it all seems fine to me and I want to thank The Vet for keeping me motivated.
BTW: What in the Hell does Jeff do again?


----------



## Toddppm

Sounds like someones cheese is slipping off the cracker

We got a bunch of little uprooted/broken trees done today, 4 different locations around town. I was really suprised they got it all done in time. First one the neighbor claimed ownership of the Leyland Cypress trees we were going to takedown, he had winched 1 of them back into place yesterday. SO we started on the next before he ran out and stopped us, whoops. Good thing it's in a right away. I see no sense in trying to save these things as they are around 25-30 tall, they stand no chance of making it long term.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You know what I do,right?
Jeff


----------



## Mass tree guy

we did some small pruning today In P-Town, got a tree to stand back up re guy'ed it.. took out a few storm damaged limbs..

then we tip lined a small decaying maple
then a small vista prune for the ocean
lastly I pruned a medium sized Elm while the other guys removed a decent sized locust that had been up rooted....I hate chipping on busy streets..


----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> Sounds like someones cheese is slipping off the cracker
> 
> We got a bunch of little uprooted/broken trees done today, 4 different locations around town. I was really suprised they got it all done in time. First one the neighbor claimed ownership of the Leyland Cypress trees we were going to takedown, he had winched 1 of them back into place yesterday. SO we started on the next before he ran out and stopped us, whoops. Good thing it's in a right away. I see no sense in trying to save these things as they are around 25-30 tall, they stand no chance of making it long term.



My #### slipped sometime ago, probably born that way


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You know what I do,right?
> Jeff



Besides talk more crap than me? No.
You have to understand I might have missed something you posted along the way. I think I did see a pic of someone ( I suppose you?) out on the tips at one point during this entire trip but then again I have seen a lot and I can't be to sure anymore.
Do you sling the saw or do you sling the jaw? for some reason I thought you were an estimator of some sort but I dunno. And yes, sometimes I have no idea what you are saying either, its those times I take it you are not talking to me.


----------



## treemandan

Oh I see Jeff ( i read profile). I was going to rep you but it seems I can't cause I have to spread it around before you.


----------



## Toddppm

treemandan said:


> My #### slipped sometime ago, probably born that way




Wasn't talking about you but if the cheese fits Was trying to decipher what Jeff was talking about.......the last 10 posts or so? I think I did miss something?


----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> Wasn't talking about you but if the cheese fits Was trying to decipher what Jeff was talking about.......the last 10 posts or so? I think I did miss something?



See? And the say i'm nuts.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Besides talk more crap than me? No.
> You have to understand I might have missed something you posted along the way. I think I did see a pic of someone ( I suppose you?) out on the tips at one point during this entire trip but then again I have seen a lot and I can't be to sure anymore.
> Do you sling the saw or do you sling the jaw? for some reason I thought you were an estimator of some sort but I dunno. And yes, sometimes I have no idea what you are saying either, its those times I take it you are not talking to me.



OK treemandan, I am in management but started climbing in 1977 , I have not climbed in almost 6 years. Do the math. If you want to know more, go to our website, urbantreecare.com, I do like jawing tho, although I am in management, I do know my job because my Boss did not put me here for my pretty face! Got my treeworker cert in 1992 #449., went contract climber till I got my woman pregnant and then got cert arb#7624 and went to management and all is good. Now I am raising 3 girls and running a multi-million a year. Wanna talk stress, I was less streesed when I weas just climbing.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> OK treemandan, I am in management but started climbing in 1977 , I have not climbed in almost 6 years. Do the math. If you want to know more, go to our website, urbantreecare.com, I do like jawing tho, although I am in management, I do know my job because my Boss did not put me here for my pretty face! Got my treeworker cert in 1992 #449., went contract climber till I got my woman pregnant and then got cert arb#7624 and went to management and all is good. Now I am raising 3 girls and running a multi-million a year. Wanna talk stress, I was less streesed when I weas just climbing.



Ya got my vote!


----------



## BC WetCoast

jefflovstrom said:


> OK treemandan, I am in management but started climbing in 1977 , I have not climbed in almost 6 years. Do the math. If you want to know more, go to our website, urbantreecare.com, I do like jawing tho, although I am in management, I do know my job because my Boss did not put me here for my pretty face! Got my treeworker cert in 1992 #449., went contract climber till I got my woman pregnant and then got cert arb#7624 and went to management and all is good. Now I am raising 3 girls and running a multi-million a year. Wanna talk stress, I was less streesed when I weas just climbing.



So how does a holistic health practicioner and aspiring arborist and is new to the industry become regional manager of two offices? 

Clearance would poop his pants if he worked there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

BC WetCoast said:


> So how does a holistic health practicioner and aspiring arborist and is new to the industry become regional manager of two offices?
> 
> Clearance would poop his pants if he worked there.



Weird, huh. First of all, not being new to the industry. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Amongst other work (real work) we removed the 11' chip box (for sale) from my old f600 to make it a flat bed dump as we sold the bc1250 in the winter and now are going full time with the bc2000. Changed the 14 foot wood dump to a dedicated chip truck and also have the 14 foot Mack with a chip box with easily removal top. We gonna be making mass more chip and I feel the 11' flat dump will work nice with removable sides for the Dingo grapple to load along with the dump trailer.

Here's a few picts along with one or two of the stumper which started right up yesterday with no battery probs and ran perfect after the thaw....


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Amongst other work (real work) we removed the 11' chip box (for sale) from my old f600 to make it a flat bed dump as we sold the bc1250 in the winter and now are going full time with the bc2000. Changed the 14 foot wood dump to a dedicated chip truck and also have the 14 foot Mack with a chip box with easily removal top. We gonna be making mass more chip and I feel the 11' flat dump will work nice with removable sides for the Dingo grapple to load along with the dump trailer.
> 
> Here's a few picts along with one or two of the stumper which started right up yesterday with no battery probs and ran perfect after the thaw....



Man, you are right in town. Have any problems?


----------



## treemandan

I started a new book today. Its called " how to get up and get dressed" I keep it on the nightstand so I can read it in the morning.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Man, you are right in town. Have any problems?



You got a few hours.....I could go on forever with stories. Sometimes I feel like I am the army holding off the indians that have encircled the fort. We are up to it though.

Here some more picts...had to reduce....


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## jomoco

I went from zero to 90 feet up in 45 seconds, with no gaffs, and no Wraptor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoX6iih5yJo

jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


>



Nice stumper
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jomoco said:


> I went from zero to 90 feet up in 45 seconds, with no gaffs, and no Wraptor.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoX6iih5yJo
> 
> jomoco



Wrong thread, Jon!
Jeff


----------



## jomoco

jefflovstrom said:


> Wrong thread, Jon!
> Jeff



It's titled whadja do today?

Well, that's what I did.

jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom

My bad.
Jeff


----------



## Jumper

Pretty much laid up all week with bad abdominal pain, after being to Emerg on Sunday aft. Had a CT scan Tues and waiting for the results. Kidney stones??


----------



## tree md

Sorry to hear that Jumper. Hope you get to feeling better buddy.

Here is the removal I did today. First big one of the season. Big Sweetgum. If not 3' DBH very close to it. The tree on the back side of the house, next to the lines is coming out too. He added that one Thursday. Was thinking ambitiously and had hoped to get them both down today but had a no show on my crew. Even if the other groundie would have made it it would have been ambitious thinking. Lots of wood to move on this one and everything on the house side had to be roped. Nothing spectacular but it did feel good to finally get a big one this season. I got two more big ones to do next week, including the one on the back side of the house here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I deadwooded an 80+ ft ash after reducing a stem of a weeping willow that has to come down soon.


----------



## teamtree

Grinded two big stumps and then went to the river for some fried snapping turtle.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....good!!!!

lol


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> Pretty much laid up all week with bad abdominal pain, after being to Emerg on Sunday aft. Had a CT scan Tues and waiting for the results. Kidney stones??



I had the kidney stones years ago from drinking a lot of soft drinks and dehydrating working in the sun and my sympathies go out to ya. They say it is the only pain similar to a woman giving birth in intensity. I had mine for about 24 hours.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I had the kidney stones years ago from drinking a lot of soft drinks and dehydrating working in the sun and my sympathies go out to ya. They say it is the only pain similar to a woman giving birth in intensity. I had mine for about 24 hours.



Yeah. To many sodas. I woke up one morning with a dull ache, in 20 minutes I was in the ER waiting room, pants down, hands on my giblets and jumpng up and down till they dosed me. 
24 hours seems just a tad to long to endure something like a kidney stone. The pain seemed to come from my kidneys ( back and side) and my groin. Not the abdomen.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Yeah. To many sodas. I woke up one morning with a dull ache, in 20 minutes I was in the ER waiting room, pants down, hands on my giblets and jumpng up and down till they dosed me.
> 24 hours seems just a tad to long to endure something like a kidney stone. The pain seemed to come from my kidneys ( back and side) and my groin. Not the abdomen.



Yeah, nasty stuff. At first they thought I was a drug addict going through withdrawals. It was about 3 am and finally they gave me the morphine. I passed about 5 or 6 of them. I think now they can explode them with vibration somehow.


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> Yeah, nasty stuff. At first they thought I was a drug addict going through withdrawals. It was about 3 am and finally they gave me the morphine. I passed about 5 or 6 of them. I think now they can explode them with vibration somehow.



A new use for handlebar stump grinders!


----------



## outofmytree

Speaking of stump grinders...

This didnt happen today but it is worth a laugh even if it is at my own expense.

This is what I found after not trenching around a stump properly.







And this is what it did to my poor stumpy.






And this....






And this too....






It cost me a new set of pockets and a new set of teeth. The moral of the story is check with the shovel first!!


----------



## treevet

Coulda been much worse.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Easy fix and common- get over it/
Jeff


----------



## outofmytree

Yes it was an easy fix. Just not as easy as checking with the shovel 1st. I don't want to think about the shape my legs would have been in if I was stupid enough to take the guards off as I see done from time to time.....Lucky for me the wedge (weighed maybe 2 1/2 kg) went sideways after being hit but it still made a nice bang bouncing of the wall.


----------



## jefflovstrom

outofmytree said:


> Yes it was an easy fix. Just not as easy as checking with the shovel 1st. I don't want to think about the shape my legs would have been in if I was stupid enough to take the guards off as I see done from time to time.....Lucky for me the wedge (weighed maybe 2 1/2 kg) went sideways after being hit but it still made a nice bang bouncing of the wall.



Yup, 20/20, How many times do we think we could of avoided something after the fact? 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at the first nasty one of the year... 110' white pine with lightning struck dead top(s) (about 30', stone dead, with the bark falling off). all wood gets roped (house on downslope). Powelines prevent good crane access and the dead tops have to be roped - or climbed way up on and pieced out. Or just get the power shut off and get a crane.

Some of these things aren't even really worth it.

I actually (gulp) bid this thing pretty aggressively, considering what it is. We shall see...


----------



## Mikecutstrees

We removed a big black cherry, partially broken and on a house. Rigged it all down. Did some other pruning and installed a cable. 9 solid hours of work for four guys on a sunday. Have more pruning and cabling to do tomorrow. Going to be another long week. Took out a big decayed sugar maple yesterday with talltreeclimber. I'm not used to the warm weather yet..... Mike


----------



## outofmytree

Ok a little closer to the topic. This happened today but I swear I didnt do it.






Had a couple of storm fronts pass over today. Perth has pretty mild weather all year round so a decent wind can do a lot of damage. This _E.indica_ will have to come out. Its a pity cos they are beautiful in flower and this one is an easy 50 years old.

We got hail too! Thats a big deal around here.


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> Yes it was an easy fix. Just not as easy as checking with the shovel 1st. I don't want to think about the shape my legs would have been in if I was stupid enough to take the guards off as I see done from time to time.....Lucky for me the wedge (weighed maybe 2 1/2 kg) went sideways after being hit but it still made a nice bang bouncing of the wall.



Hey they make metal detectors lol heck with a shovel lmfao


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> Ok a little closer to the topic. This happened today but I swear I didnt do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not an Australian collar cut?  Foster's powered, perhaps?


----------



## pdqdl

Those metal detectors aren't much good at detecting rocks. I always hit way more of those than I do steel wedges.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Those metal detectors aren't much good at detecting rocks. I always hit way more of those than I do steel wedges.



Lmao it is amazing if I hit dirt here, we have more rock than dirt seriously. Quartz really all rock the only soil is a very thin layer of decomposed organic matter.


----------



## treeslayer

pdqdl said:


> Those metal detectors aren't much good at detecting rocks. I always hit way more of those than I do steel wedges.



I find the rocks easily enough......... Simply hit the ground, and there's a rock..........


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> Ok a little closer to the topic. This happened



testicle sized hail?


----------



## tree md

Well, being that we have snow on the ground I spent my morning calling clients and help, joggling my schedule til Wednesday when it will hopefully be dry enough to work. That and paying bills...


----------



## pdqdl

*I blew the whole morning recovering a $100 truck battery.*

I hate thieves. Stolen battery, we got it back, one of the perp's is in jail, the worst one is scott free.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2122333#post2122333

At least the neighborhood is a small bit cleaned up.


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> I hate thieves. Stolen battery, we got it back, one of the perp's is in jail, the worst one is scott free.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2122333#post2122333
> 
> At least the neighborhood is a small bit cleaned up.



Sorry to hear you got ripped off pdqdl. Been there many times. Worse part may be that for a while you think and worry about it happening again. I found myself getting up at 2,3,4,5 in the morning to try and catch the scum.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I hate thieves. Stolen battery, we got it back, one of the perp's is in jail, the worst one is scott free.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2122333#post2122333
> 
> At least the neighborhood is a small bit cleaned up.



Man you sure get the Jim dandy's pdqdl of course there is alot of em out there these days.
Glad you got your battery back


----------



## jefflovstrom

Glad you got it back, too! If you dont have security measures, maybe you should take the batteries home at nite and quit complaining about theives. You did let them take it- ya know!
Jeff
Just trying to make freinds!


----------



## pdqdl

I told the cops to keep the battery and trash bags as evidence to charge ex-employee #2 with receiving stolen goods. They declined.

How much easier can it get? 

1. They had video of his truck leaving the scene of the crime.
2, They recovered the stolen battery from his vehicle.
3. They had his co-conspirator saying that he was in on the crime.
4. He even admitted that he got the battery from ex-employee #1

USELESS prosecutors! The cops would have been happy to charge him, but the higher up's said no.


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> I told the cops to keep the battery and trash bags as evidence to charge ex-employee #2 with receiving stolen goods. They declined.
> 
> How much easier can it get?
> 
> 1. They had video of his truck leaving the scene of the crime.
> 2, They recovered the stolen battery from his vehicle.
> 3. They had his co-conspirator saying that he was in on the crime.
> 4. He even admitted that he got the battery from ex-employee #1
> 
> USELESS prosecutors! The cops would have been happy to charge him, but the higher up's said no.



Sounds like you need more control or maybe even more experience in this biz!
Jeff
My freind


----------



## tree md

Sounds like you need a shotgun to shoot the scurvy dogs to me!

I don't know about KS but it's legal to shoot fukers like that in OK!


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> I told the cops to keep the battery and trash bags as evidence to charge ex-employee #2 with receiving stolen goods. They declined.
> 
> How much easier can it get?
> 
> 1. They had video of his truck leaving the scene of the crime.
> 2, They recovered the stolen battery from his vehicle.
> 3. They had his co-conspirator saying that he was in on the crime.
> 4. He even admitted that he got the battery from ex-employee #1
> 
> USELESS prosecutors! The cops would have been happy to charge him, but the higher up's said no.



With that kind of evidence civil court may be an option if you are really pissed. You obviously aren't gonna get much in the way of money. Maybe you can find a real honest lawyer..............never mind.


----------



## Jumper

In this country it is possible to get away from sexual assault for the same reason, if the cops or the Crown prosecutor don't feel like pursuing it, the whole matter "disappears". Useless City of Ottawa police. I better had never be asked to serve on a jury, because I will tell the judge to his face why not.


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> In this country it is possible to get away from sexual assault for the same reason, if the cops or the Crown prosecutor don't feel like pursuing it, the whole matter "disappears". Useless City of Ottawa police. I better had never be asked to serve on a jury, because I will tell the judge to his face why not.



A well known example of following up with a civil trial following an acquittal or lack of prosecution is the OJ Simpson trial where the Goldman's were successful. You need some deep pockets for that though.


----------



## outofmytree

Maybe a little batting practise would take your mind off the whole thing. Now what to hit with the bat.....


----------



## talltreeclimber

Mikecutstrees said:


> Took out a big decayed sugar maple yesterday with talltreeclimber. I'm not used to the warm weather yet..... Mike



Forget about all the vines in the top of the decaying Maple? haha they wanted to pull me right out of the bucket.


----------



## treevet

Deadwooded that 150 foot Sycamore today over 2 million dollar houses. Had a 200 foot double braid in it and that gave a reference point to the height. Had to add on to it obviously. Maybe a pict or 2 tomorrow. I know Eucs get huge but some of the Sycs around here would make some of the Eucs I see posted on here look small. 

Hate that damn reducing. Never had to do it on my last camera that froze, when using it in the e mail size mode. Did they change maximums?


----------



## tree md

Hey TV, not sure what kind of program you are using to work with your pics but if your using windows software you can just right click on the pic, select edit, go to the picture tab select resize, then go to the file tab and select save to save the pic whatever size you want. 800X600 is about right for posting on websites.

I'd like to see a pic of that Sycamore if you can get it up. We don't grow them that big around here.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Hey TV, not sure what kind of program you are using to work with your pics but if your using windows software you can just right click on the pic, select edit, go to the picture tab select resize, then go to the file tab and select save to save the pic whatever size you want. 800X600 is about right for posting on websites.
> 
> I'd like to see a pic of that Sycamore if you can get it up. We don't grow them that big around here.



I will try that tomorrow. Got a big removal in a tight spot tomorrow am and I am gonna crash.


----------



## tree md

Yep, I've got a tight one tomorrow myself. That is if the ground has dried up enough. Was standing water there today. I'm hitting it too. 

If you have probs resizing the pic tomorrow I'll see if I can walk you through it.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> ...
> 
> Hate that damn reducing. Never had to do it on my last camera that froze, when using it in the e mail size mode. Did they change maximums?



You could just set up the camera to take lower resolution pics. Then you can also take a whole lot more pictures with the same amount of memory.


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> You could just set up the camera to take lower resolution pics. Then you can also take a whole lot more pictures with the same amount of memory.



That is the problem with this camera as the smallest setting is too big for AS where as my last one was not. I don't have any prob resizing and have to do it with my SLR but I don't like to do anything I don't have to do  (they fixed the crying smilie lol)


----------



## outofmytree

Personally I prefer the highest resolution and then resizing the photo. My favourite is Microsoft office picture manager which comes with the basic office package and is very simple to use. 

Please post some pics TV I really like the sound of this job!


----------



## outofmytree

This is my guys being ultra paranoid about glass breakage. They had 180 degress of plate glass ($2000 per window and $3000 per door if you break it) and a busy footpath all in the middle of an alfresco dining area.

I have a new shield on order but plywood works in a pinch.







Picked up a heap of work from our 30 minute storm earlier this week. We were busy before but now I don't have time to scratch myself!


----------



## tree md

Rain day. Not too bad out but the ground was already wet from snow melt. The next tree I have to do is 10' off of the high lines. I really don't won't to work it with wet ropes. Nor do I want to tear the yard up. Oh well, just gonna have to wait til it dries up.

Nice job on the barrier OMT. We use plywood as well. Learned my lesson the hard way when one of my guys slung a rock into a sliding glass door at a condo complex. I charged $200 for the stump and paid like $228 to replace the glass... We now use plywood if there is even a remote chance of breaking something.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Last night I did a cat rescue. 40' up a little black walnut. Today We removed a big sugar maple. I removed it and the guys cleaned it up. Tomorrow a bunch of storm damage pruning..... Mike


----------



## ropensaddle

did this


----------



## ropensaddle

and this








and more of these lol










My groundie gots it too easy lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gotta love that stumper , Rope. I got an old 672 that kicks butt and bring it sometimes when I think the new stuff can't keep up. Was that a Pecan in the first few pics?
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85

outofmytree said:


> This is my guys being ultra paranoid about glass breakage. They had 180 degress of plate glass ($2000 per window and $3000 per door if you break it) and a busy footpath all in the middle of an alfresco dining area.
> 
> I have a new shield on order but plywood works in a pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a heap of work from our 30 minute storm earlier this week. We were busy before but now I don't have time to scratch myself!



I like your grinder. That's 20hp? Self propelled? Looks like you could access some pretty tight spots with it. 

I have been doing this on my own now for over a year and I need to get a grinder and a chipper. I am tempted to get the grinder first because I grind all the time and spend 120-170 bucks every time I rent depending on the size of the grinder (I usually hammer out stumps from several removals I did over the past couple weeks in one day so it offsets the rental cost). I would love to put that money towards buying one though.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta love that stumper , Rope. I got an old 672 that kicks butt and bring it sometimes when I think the new stuff can't keep up. Was that a Pecan in the first few pics?
> Jeff



Ash I believe and its funny everyone tells me how slow a pull behind is lmfao my best day was 127 stumps!


----------



## newsawtooth

Nice Rope, that truck looks sharp too. Original motor? How often do you wish you had a self propelled stumper? I guess if you can do that many stumps in a day with your rig, not very often.


----------



## Jumper

Had the movers in to move the few large items I have here to storage. It was 
"supervised" in a less than helpful manner by the nasty old bugger, who took the day off work, I have boarded with since Sep, who got nasty for the 99th time as to why I am not completly packed (I paid in full to 1 Apr). Toxic person. $1000 a month for aggrevation. In any event I am gone morning of the 27th but I am not going to let him know that!


----------



## Jumper

newsawtooth said:


> Nice Rope, that truck looks sharp too. Original motor? How often do you wish you had a self propelled stumper? I guess if you can do that many stumps in a day with your rig, not very often.



Fords of that vintage are long gone to the scrap heap here.


----------



## tree md

There's a few good looking old Fords running around here still. Had one come up on Craigslist last year with 21K original miles on it. It was a 79 F350 dually with a flatbed. It was used by a municipal fire house and was almost immaculate. It went for 2 grand. I called on it as soon as I saw it but he already had someone coming to look at it. I told they guy I was interested if the other guy didn't buy it. He scooped it up though. Was bummed over that for a month.

Anyway, This is the next victim on my agenda. Gonna have to lower everything on it, all over the house and block at least two or three chunks out of it before I can drop it. I need to at least get it down below the lines before I have room to drop the spar in the back yard. Got to wait for the ground to dry up though. Rained here today and supposed to rain tomorrow too:


----------



## ForTheArborist

tree md said:


>



I'd say $1,500 for that one. Does anybody differ?


----------



## ropensaddle

newsawtooth said:


> Nice Rope, that truck looks sharp too. Original motor? How often do you wish you had a self propelled stumper? I guess if you can do that many stumps in a day with your rig, not very often.



Self propelled are too slow for rope lol I am sorry but for what I do tow behinds kick arse.
I have about two stumps per year I can't get to and that is hard to justify a self propello for.
I will be getting a sandvic wheel when this one gets wore out! Gotta love shaft drive no belts slipping etc. The truck has original 400 in it but when it gets weak it will be replaced with a crate 460 or that 400 will be modded lol or built! I am the trucks second owner and it is like way far from any scrap bin. The older trucks were easy to keep in repair I have already rebuilt the front end and am putting air bags in the rear springs next, not that it needs them, more because ;I haul some loads on the dump bed


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> There's a few good looking old Fords running around here still. Had one come up on Craigslist last year with 21K original miles on it. It was a 79 F350 dually with a flatbed. It was used by a municipal fire house and was almost immaculate. It went for 2 grand. I called on it as soon as I saw it but he already had someone coming to look at it. I told they guy I was interested if the other guy didn't buy it. He scooped it up though. Was bummed over that for a month.
> 
> Anyway, This is the next victim on my agenda. Gonna have to lower everything on it, all over the house and block at least two or three chunks out of it before I can drop it. I need to at least get it down below the lines before I have room to drop the spar in the back yard. Got to wait for the ground to dry up though. Rained here today and supposed to rain tomorrow too:



Be careful thats three phaze you must have worked for line clearance before ehhhh?


----------



## outofmytree

That TD lightning struck Rope? Wild looking scar going around the trunk if it wasnt. You got some brass climbing that mate.


----------



## outofmytree

> I like your grinder. That's 20hp? Self propelled? Looks like you could access some pretty tight spots with it.



Last years Bandit HB20. 27 hp petrol Kubota. 755mm wide.

This baby simply kicks ass. My record is 1.1 metre Jarrah stump in 45 minutes for which we charged $220. I would want to do that all day but for a narrow access machine this baby is the bomb. It has paid for itself in increased stump income in just 11 months.

If I had to choose I would buy a small handle bar stump grinder before I bought a chipper. You can always work a deal where you stack the brush and then hire a chipper for a day and hit a dozen sites.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Over here the nubers work out the other way, it is cheaper to sub out stumps then to return to a job to chip a stacked pile. The travel times kill you and the neighborhood unfailingly sees no problem with adding "a few" extra items to the pile.

I do leave log piles for routed retrieval from time to time, it works better then to have the extra truck and man to haul out a couple of ton of wood.

Nothing is more efficient then to chip the brush during the job, unless it is a very small one. I had one earlier in the week that was a rush for a prop.maint. company; just building clearance for the neighbor of a pending-sale, low-income rental. I ran out to the "hood" by myself, piled the brush and called a buddy who works there regularly to chip it for me.


----------



## outofmytree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Over here the nubers work out the other way, it is cheaper to sub out stumps then to return to a job to chip a stacked pile. The travel times kill you and the neighborhood unfailingly sees no problem with adding "a few" extra items to the pile.
> 
> I do leave log piles for routed retrieval from time to time, it works better then to have the extra truck and man to haul out a couple of ton of wood.
> 
> Nothing is more efficient then to chip the brush during the job, unless it is a very small one. I had one earlier in the week that was a rush for a prop.maint. company; just building clearance for the neighbor of a pending-sale, low-income rental. I ran out to the "hood" by myself, piled the brush and called a buddy who works there regularly to chip it for me.



Or of course, sub out the chipping. I personally bought both chipper and stumper together but if budget only allowed one, I would go stumper because in addition to the other reasons above it is a 1 man machine that can make money immediately.

I agree that stacking brush is not an ideal solution, just IMO and of course in my area, stumps would make more income more quickly than chipping for much less investment.

Mike I live in a completely different country and completely different market. I strongly suggest you chat to guys more local for specific advice.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Be careful thats three phaze you must have worked for line clearance before ehhhh?



Have never worked as a utility arborist Rope but I have done many trees over phase 3. As you can see the line clearance guys have skinned the tree up on the side where the lines are so I won't be really doing any work directly over the lines. I've got a good crotch to lower everything directly to the the roof. I'll have a man up there to throw it throw it off the roof. The plan is to lower all the brush to the roof in small pieces. I'll have to rope everything pretty much off of itself and not swing anything. I'll false crotch a lot of it then block a few pieces of the spar. What you can't see is the service drop in the back. Not in the way too bad as far as lowering limbs but I will have to work the spar down a little to clear it.


----------



## outofmytree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I do leave log piles for routed retrieval from time to time, it works better then to have the extra truck and man to haul out a couple of ton of wood.



We do this from time to time with palms. I can sell woodchips at a good profit but palms produce an awful mess and no one wants that mulch. We take it to greens recycling which is way cheaper than tipping but is only open on weekends. So we have Palm Friday every week! Sometimes I will do a job on a Thursday and chip the hard woods and leave the palms stacked on the verge. Once I have sold the good mulch we go back on Friday and chip the palm junk.


----------



## pdqdl

tree md said:


> ... I've got a good crotch to lower everything directly to the the roof. I'll have a man up there to throw it throw it off the roof. The plan is to lower all the brush to the roof in small pieces. I'll have to rope everything pretty much off of itself and not swing anything. I'll false crotch a lot of it then block a few pieces of the spar. What you can't see is the service drop in the back. Not in the way too bad as far as lowering limbs but I will have to work the spar down a little to clear it.



You should consider speed lines for that! Once you try it, you never go back until you have to.

I used to think of speed lines as some exotic setup to carry heavy logs and brush from the back yard out to the truck. Not so! Their best use is to divert the lowered branches 15-30 feet to the side to miss obstructions or get over the fence quickly. Attach to log, clip speed line to lowering point, groundie tensions line, and zoom! The branch is on the ground with no dents in anything you didn't want hit. 

Using two lines, you can control both speed of descent and the direction it follows.

I have found that lowering branches down to the roof is a pain, You need a groundie to control the branch, one on the roof to catch the branch, and then you are stuck up in the tree waiting for them to process the whole thing. Raise the rope, rig again, ...start over again.

Using speed lines, I get the man off the roof (eliminating the risk of poking holes in the roof and fall injuries) and I can begin rigging the next cut faster because the groundmen are not tied up as long. Usually, you can rig several branches from one anchor point, so you don't spend quite as much time moving your speedline, either.


----------



## outofmytree

pdqdl said:


> You should consider speed lines for that! Once you try it, you never go back until you have to.
> 
> I used to think of speed lines as some exotic setup to carry heavy logs and brush from the back yard out to the truck. Not so! Their best use is to divert the lowered branches 15-30 feet to the side to miss obstructions or get over the fence quickly. Attach to log, clip speed line to lowering point, groundie tensions line, and zoom! The branch is on the ground with no dents in anything you didn't want hit.
> 
> Using two lines, you can control both speed of descent and the direction it follows.
> 
> I have found that lowering branches down to the roof is a pain, You need a groundie to control the branch, one on the roof to catch the branch, and then you are stuck up in the tree waiting for them to process the whole thing. Raise the rope, rig again, ...start over again.
> 
> Using speed lines, I get the man off the roof (eliminating the risk of poking holes in the roof and fall injuries) and I can begin rigging the next cut faster because the groundmen are not tied up as long. Usually, you can rig several branches from one anchor point, so you don't spend quite as much time moving your speedline, either.



I love speedlines too!

We did most of this puppy with relayed speedlines. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrgFVa93ljE

Anchor at the base of the tree, run the line up to a decent high point on the main trunk, through one pulley there, out to the limb you work on, second pulley there, down to the destination anchor (skid steer loader). This way you can get up close to the work, speed em down, drive the loader in to create slack, attach the next piece, then drive back out to crate tension. Fast, safe and the ground crew love it when the branches land within feet of the chipper apron butt first!

The best part of using a relay is spreading the load across 2 or more points means you can climb higher and have no fear of the speedline anchor point tearing out. I have had one and only one tear out on a rigging anchor point. Never again!


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> You should consider speed lines for that! Once you try it, you never go back until you have to.
> 
> I used to think of speed lines as some exotic setup to carry heavy logs and brush from the back yard out to the truck. Not so! Their best use is to divert the lowered branches 15-30 feet to the side to miss obstructions or get over the fence quickly. Attach to log, clip speed line to lowering point, groundie tensions line, and zoom! The branch is on the ground with no dents in anything you didn't want hit.
> 
> Using two lines, you can control both speed of descent and the direction it follows.
> 
> I have found that lowering branches down to the roof is a pain, You need a groundie to control the branch, one on the roof to catch the branch, and then you are stuck up in the tree waiting for them to process the whole thing. Raise the rope, rig again, ...start over again.
> 
> Using speed lines, I get the man off the roof (eliminating the risk of poking holes in the roof and fall injuries) and I can begin rigging the next cut faster because the groundmen are not tied up as long. Usually, you can rig several branches from one anchor point, so you don't spend quite as much time moving your speedline, either.



Yeah I made a home made one but want a bunch of loop runners and biners. I still am somewhat leery of there use over roofs on account of inadequate tension problems and seem slower to me. What they make a big difference on imo is nothing around the base of my tree. They wont be slower when I get enough loops and biners though. I need to get a madson's ropealong lol



Ps: I want about twenty loops and biners too bad they were not a only dollar. Everything is over priced in our business imho.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*whadja do today*

I use 2 pulleys for a Block and Tackel 4 to 1 advantage, quick release( for grounding the limb), loop runners can be loop of webbing or just good rope. you can use sky line for a haul-back line and save on runners


----------



## ropensaddle

Job Corps Tree said:


> I use 2 pulleys for a Block and Tackel 4 to 1 advantage, quick release( for grounding the limb), loop runners can be loop of webbing or just good rope. you can use sky line for a haul-back line and save on runners



Unfortunately I am a one block man  I am using some blue streak on five biners but I don't really want to haul back unless I have twenty limbs sailed down, by then I will be ready for a break lol I may have to spring for another pully do you like the self locking kind or just a good pulley my block will be at the fixed object end I suppose.


----------



## tree md

Hmm... Hadn't considered a speed line. I might take another look and see if I can't use one for the limbs. I do use them sometimes and have everything I need to do it. My main concern on this one is keeping everything on the house side of the tree and not allowing anything to swing over to the side where the power lines are at. Really pretty simple to do that as most of the tree is hanging right over the safety zone. 

I'm a one block guy too Rope. I had two but let Quinn keep one to use with his GRCS when he bought it. He had more use for it than I did at that point. And he was slaying some trees for me back then.  I need to get another one. I hope to get a GRCS this year as well if work picks up enough and I get caught up on my bills. Wish I would have got one back when Quinn did, when I had the money. At that point he had the GRCS and was working it and I was doing the crane jobs. We were moving some timber back then.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*whatdja do today*

for the most part i just clip the Steel Biners to the rope using pulleys is Fast but you can run on a Biner a bit slower but it will run
the main thing is watch how much side pull you have on the tree


----------



## tree md

Job Corps Tree said:


> for the most part i just clip the Steel Biners to the rope using pulleys is Fast but you can run on a Biner a bit slower but it will run
> the main thing is watch how much side pull you have on the tree



I use the captive eye biners with loop runners.


----------



## ropensaddle

Job Corps Tree said:


> for the most part i just clip the Steel Biners to the rope using pulleys is Fast but you can run on a Biner a bit slower but it will run
> the main thing is watch how much side pull you have on the tree



I meant in your 4 to 1 setup do you like the self locking pully midline or just standard and porty to keep progress?
Or just a half wrap against trunk if I were on the ground is likely what I would do but groundies do vary. I can stop a train with one wrap lol it seems all the other men I see get too many wraps which causes binding and of course shock loads the rope and ropen lol


----------



## pdqdl

I think that pulling the speedline tight with loaders, GRCS, or pulleys is over-rated. Sure, a tight line is great for eliminating excessive droop, but it also loads down the TIP quite a bit more.

I just have my guys pull the line tight by hand, then hold the slack with our port-a-wrap. Easy and fast, and they can slack the line easily when the branch comes down. The POW keeps the load from ever getting too heavy for one man to control, too. 

Using the skid steer to tension the speedline doesn't sound to productive to me: that operator is not doing much if he is sitting in a machine. The machine isn't doing too much either if it is just holding a rope.

If a branch is so heavy that too much drop to clear an obstruction is anticipated, I will add a normal lowering line to hold it, as though the speed line was not even there. Then as you lower the load with the stronger setup, the speedline directs it away from whatever you were over. Nice and slow and controlled. If things are so close that you can't have any sag in the line...perhaps you should cut smaller pieces?

I like these carabiners for speedlines: pretty strong and they shouldn't wear out too quick: http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Accessory-Non-locking-/Carabiner-285







Lighter branches I just send down with no roller on a much cheaper carabiner: http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=21358&catID=9643

The cheap carabiners don't slide down the rope as easy, but that's usually not that important. I suppose someday I will really need to pull the speedline real tight, but I have gotten by so many years without any speedlines at all, what I am doing now seems plenty good enough.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I think that pulling the speedline tight with loaders, GRCS, or pulleys is over-rated. Sure, a tight line is great for eliminating excessive droop, but it also loads down the TIP quite a bit more.
> 
> I just have my guys pull the line tight by hand, then hold the slack with our port-a-wrap. Easy and fast, and they can slack the line easily when the branch comes down. The POW keeps the load from ever getting too heavy for one man to control, too.
> 
> Using the skid steer to tension the speedline doesn't sound to productive to me: that operator is not doing much if he is sitting in a machine. The machine isn't doing too much either if it is just holding a rope.
> 
> If a branch is so heavy that too much drop to clear an obstruction is anticipated, I will add a normal lowering line to hold it, as though the speed line was not even there. Then as you lower the load with the stronger setup, the speedline directs it away from whatever you were over. Nice and slow and controlled. If things are so close that you can't have any sag in the line...perhaps you should cut smaller pieces?
> 
> I like these carabiners for speedlines: pretty strong and they shouldn't wear out too quick: http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Accessory-Non-locking-/Carabiner-285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighter branches I just send down with no roller on a much cheaper carabiner: http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=21358&catID=9643
> 
> The cheap carabiners don't slide down the rope as easy, but that's usually not that important. I suppose someday I will really need to pull the speedline real tight, but I have gotten by so many years without any speedlines at all, what I am doing now seems plenty good enough.



That roller looks pretty slick but 29 bucks I mean wow your a high roller lol:monkey:


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Ps: I want about twenty loops and biners too bad they were not a only dollar. Everything is over priced in our business imho.



You really don't need that many loops. It's not real practical to carry more than 10 of them up a tree at any time; your belt gets pretty busy with stuff hanging all over. 

Make 4-5 cuts, groundies are busy, they collect loops as they go. You are still rigging, cut 3-4 more. Take a break as you are setting the last couple or moving to the next area, "SEND ME SOME MORE LOOPS!"

They send up another mess of loops, and you reward them by chasing them back with a couple more branches coming down the speedline.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> You really don't need that many loops. It's not real practical to carry more than 10 of them up a tree at any time; your belt gets pretty busy with stuff hanging all over.
> 
> Make 4-5 cuts, groundies are busy, they collect loops as they go. You are still rigging, cut 3-4 more. Take a break as you are setting the last couple or moving to the next area, "SEND ME SOME MORE LOOPS!"
> 
> They send up another mess of loops, and you reward them by chasing them back with a couple more branches coming down the speedline.



Lol but I only have five and one groundie lol


----------



## talltreeclimber

Mikecutstrees said:


> Today We removed a big sugar maple. I removed it and the guys cleaned it up.



yeah thanks that was nice of you made a nice mess haha


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I took my Dad in to have his pace-maker replaced, and spent an hour with my algebra tutor. No it's not a she, it's a 59 year old career submariner who still wears khaki pants.  Navy lifers


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Lol but I only have five and one groundie lol



Well Geez! You only need five more loops & 'biners then. With only one groundie, you will really need speedlines. How would he/she hold a rope and pull something off the roof at the same time?


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Well Geez! You only need five more loops & 'biners then. With only one groundie, you will really need speedlines. How would he/she hold a rope and pull something off the roof at the same time?



Lol because ole rope knows how to do it lol I wrap up there and lower to him:monkey:
Sometimes I employ a transfer line as well but mostly I lower I will do a video of it some time lol!


----------



## mojorisin

Cut down some trees for firewood and busted the trigger on my 262. If it's not fixed in the morning I have to use the 350 tomorrow. I did some chipping as well. They are talking snow showers tonite but tomorrow looks wood cutter friendly. I hope......


----------



## outofmytree

pdqdl said:


> I think that pulling the speedline tight with loaders, GRCS, or pulleys is over-rated. Sure, a tight line is great for eliminating excessive droop, but it also loads down the TIP quite a bit more.
> 
> I just have my guys pull the line tight by hand, then hold the slack with our port-a-wrap. Easy and fast, and they can slack the line easily when the branch comes down. The POW keeps the load from ever getting too heavy for one man to control, too.
> 
> Using the skid steer to tension the speedline doesn't sound to productive to me: that operator is not doing much if he is sitting in a machine. The machine isn't doing too much either if it is just holding a rope.



I guess I didnt explain to well. The skid steer is a walk behind and it goes to to supply as much tension as required then the operator turns it off. 750kg makes a good safe anchor with no people to get hit or hurt if it goes pear shaped. I have used fixed anchors like other trees, live anchors like groundcrew and the skid steer. I prefer the latter but there is more than 1 way to skin that cat!


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> I guess I didnt explain to well. The skid steer is a walk behind and it goes to to supply as much tension as required then the operator turns it off. 750kg makes a good safe anchor with no people to get hit or hurt if it goes pear shaped. I have used fixed anchors like other trees, live anchors like groundcrew and the skid steer. I prefer the latter but there is more than 1 way to skin that cat!



Yup what about those air bag thingy's yaáll were talking about on the palm thread


----------



## treeman82

The high point of my day was going through the DOT inspection. Dropped off a pump this morning after leaving the house. On the way to the shop there were some cops sitting in a spot they frequent. Well one of them decided to bring me over to the DOT inspection station which had been set up in the middle of nowhere. Got what I'm sure will be a hefty fine for not having my DOT approved gas can secured in the bed of the truck. Also got a fine for 2 of the back tires. Had to call in road service. There was an amigo guy driving a box truck that they brought in behind me... no license, and lots of violations. They let his ass go with a bunch of tickets for his boss. Another guy, white guy... driving a small roll-off truck was also ticketed, and he had to call in road service as well. They told him the same thing they told me I guess... "get it fixed here or towed, drive off and we'll fine you some more."


----------



## tree md

Everyone must render unto Caesar...

The government do take a bite...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, it what it is, get on i!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it what it is, get on i!
> Jeff



:rant:


----------



## outofmytree

Just in case you think all Aussie climbers need spurs to take the tops off Eucs......


----------



## jefflovstrom

Would not dream of spiking a citradora, I like the smell while cutting them.
Jeff


----------



## outofmytree

Damn good pick from a partial photograph Jeff.

I am also fond of the smell.


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> Damn good pick from a partial photograph Jeff.
> 
> I am also fond of the smell.



Would that be lemmon scent?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Would that be lemmon scent?



No, Lemon-scented!- Sorry Rope, spell check for ya!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Learning to re-size*

Couple of months ago, this euc was going down as we watched.


----------



## jefflovstrom

OK, I think I got it. The next pics are of the tree going and the follow up the next day-the next day because we stripped enough off to get it to land in another euc for the nite.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

*see if I can do this*

Storm


----------



## jefflovstrom

After storm.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> After storm.



So that tree occupied a high reach and a crane , and was it worth it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

and,


----------



## jefflovstrom

2 more


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> So that tree occupied a high reach and a crane , and was it worth it?



Yup, emergency rate.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

That last pic was 8000 lbs.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> That last pic was 8000 lbs.
> Jeff



Looks like ya had a little fun!


----------



## Legit_Arborist

Nice removal. Good size Eucalyptus. Is that Bob's Crane Service?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Legit_Arborist said:


> Nice removal. Good size Eucalyptus. Is that Bob's Crane Service?



Only if you spell Bob's , Brewer! By the way , you are moving your yard to Mira Mesa and some of your guys have been hitting me up for a job- the 15 south is tough in the am!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Nice job...nice picts. Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gracias!-LOL!
Jeff


----------



## Legit_Arborist

jefflovstrom said:


> Only if you spell Bob's , Brewer! By the way , you are moving your yard to Mira Mesa and some of your guys have been hitting me up for a job- the 15 south is tough in the am!
> Jeff



Listen Jeff. I'm not a commercial arborist. You don't need to know my identity because...I don't want you to. I'm not interested in becoming your friend and I'm not interested in you trying to pal up to me. If you were to discover my identity...which you won't...you would be very embarassed at your remarks. 

I have a passion for the tree care industry, have been involved in arboriculture for over 15 years and am not a San Diego native. Please spare yourself from trying to uncover my true identity...I'm not a super-hero...I just prefer to be anonymous. This allows me to voice my opinion without any backlash....unlike your identity. Please respect my desire to be anonymous and realize...I know who you are and the company you work for. And that should be enough to require you to act civil.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Legit_Arborist said:


> Listen Jeff. I'm not a commercial arborist. You don't need to know my identity because...I don't want you to. I'm not interested in becoming your friend and I'm not interested in you trying to pal up to me. If you were to discover my identity...which you won't...you would be very embarassed at your remarks.
> 
> I have a passion for the tree care industry, have been involved in arboriculture for over 15 years and am not a San Diego native. Please spare yourself from trying to uncover my true identity...I'm not a super-hero...I just prefer to be anonymous. This allows me to voice my opinion without any backlash....unlike your identity. Please respect my desire to be anonymous and realize...I know who you are and the company you work for. And that should be enough to require you to act civil.



Dang! I think I have been pretty civil- you just want to attack and tell me I need to do what Arborwell does! We do what we do and they do what they do, I don't care who you are. But I have been civil! And it is not required of me to be CIVIL! See ya Pal!
Jeff


----------



## Legit_Arborist

See ya. I'm not your pal. Sorry this got too out of hand for you. Try some counseling and get your emotions on an appropriate level. I did not initially attack you...I believe you called me a troll and I responded to your ignorant remarks...that is how it works. I'm a man...I don't like being insulted and I am certainly intelligent enough to dish it back out sir.


----------



## treevet

99% of us are up front as to who we are on here. Makes for a little more honesty and respect IMO. Somebody wants to find me they know right where I am. No sniping then hiding.


----------



## Legit_Arborist

treevet said:


> 99% of us are up front as to who we are on here. Makes for a little more honesty and respect IMO. Somebody wants to find me they know right where I am. No sniping then hiding.



TreeVet...I absolutely respect your desire to do so. Based on my line of work and the degree in which vendors continually barrage me with requests for RFP's and the like, I choose to remain anonymous. I am also involved in policing the industry and am heavily invested in TCIA and ISA. I believe in the standards and codes of ethics that surpass only "on the job" professionalism. 

With that said, I hope you can understand why I choose to remain anonymous.


----------



## ropensaddle

Legit_Arborist said:


> TreeVet...I absolutely respect your desire to do so. Based on my line of work and the degree in which vendors continually barrage me with requests for RFP's and the like, I choose to remain anonymous. I am also involved in policing the industry and am heavily invested in TCIA and ISA. I believe in the standards and codes of ethics that surpass only "on the job" professionalism.
> 
> With that said, I hope you can understand why I choose to remain anonymous.



tree cop
Yeah here comes the corporate movement to ruin the last dream in the disguise of ethics


----------



## tree MDS

It would seem to me a "legit arborist" would have better things to do than go around stirring up crap for the rest of us to wade through.

I have no doubt that its for his own personal gain either, rather than any sort of noble effort.

Those who cant (or are afraid to) love playing that sort of angle.


----------



## tree md

Nice pics Jeff.

LOL, OK, everybody cheese it. It's the tree police... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeclimber101

Legit_Arborist said:


> TreeVet...I absolutely respect your desire to do so. Based on my line of work and the degree in which vendors continually barrage me with requests for RFP's and the like, I choose to remain anonymous. I am also involved in policing the industry and am heavily invested in TCIA and ISA. I believe in the standards and codes of ethics that surpass only "on the job" professionalism.
> 
> With that said, I hope you can understand why I choose to remain anonymous.



Well thats a bunch of :censored: ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Nice pics Jeff.
> 
> Thanks, I finally figured out to re-size.
> Jeff


----------



## STIHLMAN83

Today since we are getting 6 inches or rain I sharpened chains that have been sitting around waiting to get sharp in who knows how long. Feels good to get it done thoug.


----------



## TreeTarget

...Boss yelled down that he did not like the "should" in my description of where a limb would fall were we to utilize that particular direction (also given, that later we repositioned my pull from the other side), so I spent the next hour coming up with alternatives to "should," yelling them up the tree at him in the wind.

He was right..."should" would not have cut it, so we went for the "will" on the other side...

...play games with me...I know the plan...

damned semantics...


----------



## tree md

TreeTarget said:


> ...Boss yelled down that he did not like the "should" in my description of where a limb would fall were we to utilize that particular direction (also given, that later we repositioned my pull from the other side), so I spent the next hour coming up with alternatives to "should," yelling them up the tree at him in the wind.
> 
> He was right..."should" would not have cut it, so we went for the "will" on the other side...
> 
> ...play games with me...I know the plan...
> 
> damned semantics...



LOL, those conversations usually end with me utilizing a rope here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ha Ha, Good one, Should and Shall, Thats why a company needs a real tree guy to call the shots. Nowadays , some young guys with ambition to make $, decide to get into a market they know nothing about. Some are smooth talkers and some are book smart, but rarely are they an experienced climber that can call them out and dispute there numbers. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, those conversations usually end with me utilizing a rope here.



Huh your utilizing me


Well I was alone today had to go buy a rim and tire for the bucket decided to stop by and fell this rascal lol. I set the bark on fire with the 395 chain spark I guess anyway fairly simple but big. Had to use the throwball set rope to put in in the rough!
























Two hours counting putting out the fire with cups of water lol!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Huh your utilizing me
> 
> 
> Well I was alone today had to go buy a rim and tire for the bucket decided to stop by and fell this rascal lol. I set the bark on fire with the 395 chain spark I guess anyway fairly simple but big. Had to use the throwball set rope to put in in the rough!



Curious, Rope, Did you leave that stump that high for more mulch, or did you make a base cut?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Is that a Vermeer 672?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Curious, Rope, Did you leave that stump that high for more mulch, or did you make a base cut?
> Jeff



I made another cut my 36" had to go on both sides to notch then all the way around the hollow bugger to cut stump off!



Stumper is a sc 602 60 hp cat!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sorry, to quick to reply, the 672 is got a bigger wheel. Still, sometimes we use the grindings as mulch and just wondering if that is what you were doing.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry, to quick to reply, the 672 is got a bigger wheel. Still, sometimes we use the grindings as mulch and just wondering if that is what you were doing.
> Jeff



I don't know guess they do, that one is pretty big though, I am putting the sandvic on it when or if it ever wears out!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Huh your utilizing me
> 
> Had to use the throwball set rope to put in in the rough!



You need to get out and play some golf Rope. I heard these guys are looking to fill a foursome.....

Could be some bigtime fun


----------



## tree md

Golf is for people who don't know how to fish...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You need to get out and play some golf Rope. I heard these guys are looking to fill a foursome.....
> 
> Could be some bigtime fun



Yeah they played through today lol I played on a state champ team but have not played a round in years. Probably shank and slice all day lol


----------



## ddhlakebound

tree md said:


> LOL, those conversations usually end with me utilizing a rope here.



lol, yup. the next words outa my mouth were "run me up a rope please..."

the should go was to the house side where the top was weighted but I couldn't be sure of a clean fall, the will go was to the open side, with a rope.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah they played through today lol I played on a state champ team but have not played a round in years. Probably shank and slice all day lol



Yeah, I played for a small college. Too time consuming and when I quit drinking (and other foolish habits) it took a lot of the fun out of that very annoying past time. Why do ya think Tiger has to get laid every minute he is off the course lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Yeah, I played for a small college. Too time consuming and when I quit drinking (and other foolish habits) it took a lot of the fun out of that very annoying past time. Why do ya think Tiger has to get laid every minute he is off the course lol.



Lol I guess cause he can and is bored lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I guess cause he can and is bored lol



That hot chick he is married to is in for future problems if boredom is what started this whole thing. Boredom ain't goin anywhere for that boy.

On second thought.....he got cured last month.....ignore that first paragraph haha


----------



## TreeeWizzz

jefflovstrom said:


> Storm



nice pictures Jeff. why a reach-all and not a tower truck? seemed like a open parking lot to pull a boom up to.


----------



## TreeeWizzz

jefflovstrom said:


> Storm



did you see the tree go down in front of you? I've always wanted to see a failure.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeeWizzz said:


> did you see the tree go down in front of you? I've always wanted to see a failure.



I got called out on one once. tree was up rooted and while I was bidding it it started slowly sliding out of the tree that it was propped in. I told the lady that I could secure it for the evening which I did! I protected her house from certain damage it would not have made the night and she had a brand new heat pump below it too!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I got called out on one once. tree was up rooted and while I was bidding it it started slowly sliding out of the tree that it was propped in. I told the lady that I could secure it for the evening which I did! I protected her house from certain damage it would not have made the night and she had a brand new heat pump below it too!



Partial performance is a valid contract. Not a bad move despite the good will shown.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Partial performance is a valid contract. Not a bad move despite the good will shown.



Yep, that's what we used to call tying them down when I did a lot of storm work. 

Treewhiz, you should have been around here a few years ago. We had trees coming over and huge limbs dropping like bombs for three days straight. Only people that were venturing outside were treemen and the US mailmen... 

And fools.

Had one fool trying to talk me into cleaning debris out of his yard while I was trying to cut people out of their homes. Had to unbury vehicles and clear driveways for people to get groceries before we could even think about taking trees off of houses, let alone clean yards. The fool was pissed when I told him that sure, I could clean his yard for $250 an hour. While he was fuming over that, the top half of his large Pecan tree fell through his little car port out back where his Harley and Mercedes Benz were parked. I handed him a card and told him to give me a call when he wanted me to mitigate his hazards.


----------



## TreeeWizzz

i'm just a small time guy in south San Diego, don't get to deal with the big stuff all that much. Only been doing this for 6 years, there is still time to catch up with you guys (or maybe replace)

Jeff, i have seen your trucks ever now and than. i like your logo.


----------



## EdenT

So treeewizzz, are you a legit arborist too, or another tree cop?


----------



## TreeeWizzz

EdenT said:


> So treeewizzz, are you a legit arborist too, or another tree cop?



??????
don't know if i understand the question. I think i am a legit arborist but i have a long way to go. "tree cop" i don't get.


----------



## tree MDS

Working on making an appointment to take the state arborist test... and letting it dry out after parts of the state got 10" of rain since sunday.

I know I'll probably fail the first time, but thats alright. I some of these hacks I know can pass this thing, surely I'll get it eventually. 

Just had a disturbing conversation with an applicant for the groundman job I'm advertizing yesterday. This guy works for possibly the biggest hack I know of. I told him "I'm not so fond of your bosses pruning practices". He says "what? where?". I said the street (think severe hatracks), and he says "oh yeah, that job, everybody gives us crap about that.. we tried to talk the guy out of it and explain that it was bad for the trees, bleh, bleh, bleh". But its what the customer wanted". Then he says "so and so is a licensed arborist and everything, he's been doing treework for four years. Are you licenced?". I said "not yet, but I have been doing treework for more than 20 years. I wouldn't have done that job - and I definitely wouldn't put my sign in the middle of it (and left it there)". lol.

So you see, its like I said: it takes more than a piece of paper to make an arborist. This is just so some of you know where I'm coming from when I say that. These things aint worth the paper they're printed on with guys like this out there imho.


----------



## oldirty

we filled a 120yd trailer in 2hr and 7 mins. absolute chip show. the 790 is eating wood like a mofo. (have i shown you any pics of it yet?) 

it started with a row of red pine smallest being 2800lbs and the biggest was about 5200. all 1 pickers along the drive way. we ripped them out in 42mins. then it was onto the about 7 pine tops, 2 red maples and 1 hickory rounded out the rest of the time. chipper is getting loosened up and the auto feed is dialed in. damn near packed the thing full. 48ft trailer i think. if any of you are thinking of getting a big chipper you gotta look into a woodsman. grapple is the tits but watching them eat is flat out silly.

no pics though so sorry to disappoint ya, raining so no camera and my phone is broken. woulda been a sweet job to film too. believe me boys i brought it up but the weather won out.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, that chipper looked like the bomb in the vids. We were running an 18" Mobark at one of the services when I was doing a lot of crane work and running an 18" Bandit at the other place. No grapple, we were winching the butts in. That grapple looks like a much better option.


----------



## tree md

I got lines set in my tree today and roped some larger limbs out from over the telephone service. Had to spend most of the morning on the phone talking with the doctors office so I got a late start. Got to go to OKC Monday and start my treatment. By the time I got what I did done it the day was nearly over. Wind was gusting 30 MPH towards power lines. I said screw this, I'll hit it in the morning when the winds are not going to be so bad.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> I got lines set in my tree today and roped some larger limbs out from over the telephone service. Had to spend most of the morning on the phone talking with the doctors office so I got a late start. Got to go to OKC Monday and start my treatment. By the time I got what I did done it the day was nearly over. Wind was gusting 30 MPH towards power lines. I said screw this, I'll hit it in the morning when the winds are not going to be so bad.



Take your time man. there is plenty of time. you'll get em slayed.. both of em that is!


----------



## oldirty

for sure.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I should get it tomorrow. I'm figuring 4 hours max.

LOL, just saw on the news where the winds were actually gusting to 40 today. It just plain sucks being in a tree with winds that high. Let alone right up next to some phase 3 lines. Had to set a bull line and climbing line in this tree. Too big to get my lanyard around the stem. I don't think I've ever shot a line that close to power lines. It drew up the sphincter for sure...


----------



## oldirty

tree md said:


> It drew up the sphincter for sure...



drew up?! probably woulda torn the longjohns right off my body.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Yeah, I should get it tomorrow. I'm figuring 4 hours max.
> 
> LOL, just saw on the news where the winds were actually gusting to 40 today. It just plain sucks being in a tree with winds that high. Let alone right up next to some phase 3 lines. Had to set a bull line and climbing line in this tree. Too big to get my lanyard around the stem. I don't think I've ever shot a line that close to power lines. It drew up the sphincter for sure...



Your nuts , 40 mph and three phase sounds like a day in hell with all the trimmings , 10 yrs ago I dropped a silver maple stick and went phase to phase , shutting down about 700 houses a police station and about 5 traffic lights , and to wash that all down fried the pole tap relay near the house where we were working ...


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> Your nuts , 40 mph and three phase sounds like a day in hell with all the trimmings , 10 yrs ago I dropped a silver maple stick and went phase to phase , shutting down about 700 houses a police station and about 5 traffic lights , and to wash that all down fried the pole tap relay near the house where we were working ...



LOL, well if your going to tear one down, GO BIG! I bet that was something to see.

Yeah, I was hoping to be able to finish this one today. Everything is being lowered over the house, on the opposite side of the lines. I could have probably tagged every piece and finished it but it was a ##### just hanging on up there with winds gusting that bad. It was beating me up pretty bad. Decided to wait for a better day. No sense in taking a chance of a rope or limb blowing into the lines.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> LOL, well if your going to tear one down, GO BIG! I bet that was something to see.
> 
> Yeah, I was hoping to be able to finish this one today. Everything is being lowered over the house, on the opposite side of the lines. I could have probably tagged every piece and finished it but it was a ##### just hanging on up there with winds gusting that bad. It was beating me up pretty bad. Decided to wait for a better day. No sense in taking a chance of a rope or limb blowing into the lines.



I have never experienced a phase to phase 0f 28kv , it was truly the most helpless feeling in the world watching that twig fry then catch on fire and the arc was jumping out of the wires at least 15ft , and the sound was like a cannon firing every 15 seconds until the switch finally tripped , the wire was fine but the relay was fried along with about 10k in property damage my first and only loss run ever, and a subsequent 500.00 fine for working in the MAD area , since I have taken three EHAP classes and learned how dangerous electricity can be


----------



## TreeTarget

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha, Good one, Should and Shall, Thats why a company needs a real tree guy to call the shots. Nowadays , some young guys with ambition to make $, decide to get into a market they know nothing about. Some are smooth talkers and some are book smart, but rarely are they an experienced climber that can call them out and dispute there numbers.
> Jeff



I will not go into the fiasco that the tree service I worked for in Wisconsin was...We'll just say that other than heavy equipment and transport, nothing I was ever taught there was safe or conscious of anything other than "don't hit the house or tear up the yard with the truck."
I tell the current boss about things I did while with the cheese-head's company, and I can only describe the reactions to my stories as, comihorpuzfuddled...never had done anything tree-related other than to look at them.
I started the job, and three days later, the boss had fired his whole crew, for various reasons, and I was running bucket truck, dozer, gravel truck, backhoe, and a bunch of other fun stuff--given an address and a description of the job if he had thought about it and made a diagram...worked there about 7-8 months and only now, 12 years later, do I realize I was soooooooooooooooooooo lucky it is pitiful.
Had the hack for a boss...he was a hard-working guy, but...

Have a real tree-guy for a boss, now...

Ignorance was bliss back then...it horrifies me now.


----------



## tree md

I saw some pretty serious failures during our ice storm. Have worked a lot of storms but that was the first I ever actually witnessed massive failures. They finally began shutting down the grid ahead of the failures.

I brushed the tip of a limb on a phase three line one time when I was about 24. I got very lucky.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yeah, I should get it tomorrow. I'm figuring 4 hours max.
> 
> LOL, just saw on the news where the winds were actually gusting to 40 today. It just plain sucks being in a tree with winds that high. Let alone right up next to some phase 3 lines. Had to set a bull line and climbing line in this tree. Too big to get my lanyard around the stem. I don't think I've ever shot a line that close to power lines. It drew up the sphincter for sure...



MD many people don't understand but I do I have been to your state everytime I go there the wind is the first thing I notice lmfao. Here the thick woods and mountains shield you unless it is real windy like the first day I limbed those pines it was windy then. However in your state it can be calm and the wind still blows me down :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> we filled a 120yd trailer in 2hr and 7 mins. absolute chip show. the 790 is eating wood like a mofo. (have i shown you any pics of it yet?)
> 
> it started with a row of red pine smallest being 2800lbs and the biggest was about 5200. all 1 pickers along the drive way. we ripped them out in 42mins. then it was onto the about 7 pine tops, 2 red maples and 1 hickory rounded out the rest of the time. chipper is getting loosened up and the auto feed is dialed in. damn near packed the thing full. 48ft trailer i think. if any of you are thinking of getting a big chipper you gotta look into a woodsman. grapple is the tits but watching them eat is flat out silly.
> 
> no pics though so sorry to disappoint ya, raining so no camera and my phone is broken. woulda been a sweet job to film too. believe me boys i brought it up but the weather won out.



OD I have always said if I was going to spend the coin for a large new chipper it would be grapple fed. I will probably die with my chuck and duck though I feel if your going to spend that much green back it needs to feed itself.


----------



## tree md

That's the thing, Here you have to work in the wind or you don't work. It's kind of like deer hunting. I always hated hunting on windy days. Deer don't move much in a lot of parts of the country in high winds. Here you have to hunt in the wind or you don't hunt. Deer are accustomed to it and don't effect their movement much. You just got to learn to use the wind to your advantage. Same with trees.

I will typically work in winds up to 25 MPH. 10-20 is about average. 30 MPH is getting up there. I'd rather not work in it but will if I absolutely have to. 40 MPH and I'm packing it in.


----------



## Legit_Arborist

treeclimber101 said:


> Well thats a bunch of :censored: ...



And you are respectfully entitled to your opinion. I've known enough "tree guys" to know I don't want to know too many more involuntarily.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> I will not go into the fiasco that the tree service I worked for in Wisconsin was...We'll just say that other than heavy equipment and transport, nothing I was ever taught there was safe or conscious of anything other than "don't hit the house or tear up the yard with the truck."
> I tell the current boss about things I did while with the cheese-head's company, and I can only describe the reactions to my stories as, comihorpuzfuddled...never had done anything tree-related other than to look at them.
> I started the job, and three days later, the boss had fired his whole crew, for various reasons, and I was running bucket truck, dozer, gravel truck, backhoe, and a bunch of other fun stuff--given an address and a description of the job if he had thought about it and made a diagram...worked there about 7-8 months and only now, 12 years later, do I realize I was soooooooooooooooooooo lucky it is pitiful.
> Had the hack for a boss...he was a hard-working guy, but...
> 
> Have a real tree-guy for a boss, now...
> 
> Ignorance was bliss back then...it horrifies me now.



So you had it hard and seems like you hung in there and now better for it. I bet your resume is better for your troubles. Now thats respect for ya. I bet you would make a great boss to guys coming up in the ranks! 
Jeff


----------



## Moestavrn

I removed a dead Norway with the bucket, and ground the stump, probably one of my last few removeals at this company, maybe the last considering the owner is sending out Oil Sprays tomorrow. At least my last day is April 9th


----------



## Legit_Arborist

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha, Good one, Should and Shall, Thats why a company needs a real tree guy to call the shots. Nowadays , some young guys with ambition to make $, decide to get into a market they know nothing about. Some are smooth talkers and some are book smart, but rarely are they an experienced climber that can call them out and dispute there numbers.
> Jeff



I've heard this comment many times but I hear it from mostly men who have been in trees they're whole lives. I imagine that the tree business is a lucrative business and should be attractive to young entrepreneurs. If they can operate it successfully, provide a quality product and learn about the industry then why should that be a negative experience? I never understood this line of thinking. I was young when I started being involved with trees but have only climbed a handful of times my entire life. I have a great education to thank for that.


----------



## tree md

Legit_Arborist said:


> And you are respectfully entitled to your opinion. I've known enough "tree guys" to know I don't want to know too many more involuntarily.



Boy, I'd sure say you chose the wrong line of work if that's how you feel...

And as for what is a legit arborist:

An arborist, or (less commonly) arboriculturalist, is a professional in the practice of arboriculture, which is the cultivation, management, and study of individual trees, shrubs, vines, and other perennial woody plants.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> That's the thing, Here you have to work in the wind or you don't work. It's kind of like deer hunting. I always hated hunting on windy days. Deer don't move much in a lot of parts of the country in high winds. Here you have to hunt in the wind or you don't hunt. Deer are accustomed to it and don't effect their movement much. You just got to learn to use the wind to your advantage. Same with trees.
> 
> I will typically work in winds up to 25 MPH. 10-20 is about average. 30 MPH is getting up there. I'd rather not work in it but will if I absolutely have to. 40 MPH and I'm packing it in.



Yup I know it is wendy throwout OK,Kansas Neb,even Tex but it seems evertime I stop at Durant and get out for my fuel stop I am about blown down. Prolly the only time it is not windy is when its 200 degrees in the shade


----------



## tree md

Legit_Arborist said:


> I've heard this comment many times but I hear it from mostly men who have been in trees they're whole lives. I imagine that the tree business is a lucrative business and should be attractive to young entrepreneurs. If they can operate it successfully, provide a quality product and learn about the industry then why should that be a negative experience? I never understood this line of thinking. I was young when I started being involved with trees but have only climbed a handful of times my entire life. I have a great education to thank for that.



Just as with any discipline, there are those that get out and do and those that stay in and teach. Not knocking either but it is what it is.


----------



## tree md

LOL, I'd say weather you are hucking limbs off a roof or measuring decay with your mass spectrometer, your still a tree guy... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

Legit_Arborist said:


> I've heard this comment many times but I hear it from mostly men who have been in trees they're whole lives. I imagine that the tree business is a lucrative business and should be attractive to young entrepreneurs. If they can operate it successfully, provide a quality product and learn about the industry then why should that be a negative experience? I never understood this line of thinking. I was young when I started being involved with trees but have only climbed a handful of times my entire life. I have a great education to thank for that.



Thats because you have not earned their respect. Many people in your position see fear of losing their job as respect but the two are very different. I could take four men and give you four who do you think will run a more efficient and safe crew? Who do you think will be more adversely spoke of behind their back? Who would make them want to learn this business the most?


----------



## Legit_Arborist

tree md said:


> Boy, I'd sure say you chose the wrong line of work if that's how you feel...
> 
> And as for what is a legit arborist:
> 
> An arborist, or (less commonly) arboriculturalist, is a professional in the practice of arboriculture, which is the cultivation, management, and study of individual trees, shrubs, vines, and other perennial woody plants.



That is the definition of an arborist...I was asked about what makes one legitimate. It's interesting that the "study of" portion of your definition is very poo-poo'd by many "climbing" arborists.


----------



## Legit_Arborist

ropensaddle said:


> Thats because you have not earned their respect. Many people in your position see fear of losing their job as respect but the two are very different. I could take four men and give you four who do you think will run a more efficient and safe crew? Who do you think will be more adversely spoke of behind their back? Who would make them want to learn this business the most?



I have no idea as I am not in the business of runnig crews. I work for a research facility in San Diego as a facilities manager and happen to be an arborist as well. I assume you would be better at that than I. I wonder who would be better at managing an urban forest and performing risk assessment, tree appraisal and expert witness....I believe I may have the upper hand in that scenario my friend.


----------



## tree md

Legit_Arborist said:


> That is the definition of an arborist...I was asked about what makes one legitimate. It's interesting that the "study of" portion of your definition is very poo-poo'd by many "climbing" arborists.



Not by me, I'm reading Shigo in another tab of my browser as I flip back and forth from here. I'd say most who have made this their life and livelihood never stop studying or learning. Some of us actually do the work and try to teach along the way.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Legit_Arborist said:


> That is the definition of an arborist...I was asked about what makes one legitimate. It's interesting that the "study of" portion of your definition is very poo-poo'd by many "climbing" arborists.



Well, since you did name yourself that, it seems to be a very fair question. 

And your answer is?


----------



## Legit_Arborist

treemandan said:


> You are a #####. The word begins with P and ends in Y



TreeManDan....have you considered the possibility that I might be a woman? Maybe a good reason to remain anonymous I'd say. Especially with an :censored: as great as mine. 

I'll let you think about your assumptions.


----------



## tree md

And I never heard of Dr. Alex Shigo poo pooing anyone for being a tree guy either. On the contrary, he seemed to treat them quite affectionately and enjoyed teaching them or so it would appear.


----------



## Legit_Arborist

ddhlakebound said:


> Well, since you did name yourself that, it seems to be a very fair question.
> 
> And your answer is?



I have already posted one. Observation skills....low score.:monkey:


----------



## Legit_Arborist

tree md said:


> Not by me, I'm reading Shigo in another tab of my browser as I flip back and forth from here. I'd say most who have made this their life and livelihood never stop studying or learning. Some of us actually do the work and try to teach along the way.



Big Shigo Fan. Much bigger Gilman fan now.


----------



## ropensaddle

Legit_Arborist said:


> I have no idea as I am not in the business of runnig crews. I work for a research facility in San Diego as a facilities manager and happen to be an arborist as well. I assume you would be better at that than I. I wonder who would be better at managing an urban forest and performing risk assessment, tree appraisal and expert witness....I believe I may have the upper hand in that scenario my friend.



Why because you say you a legit Arborist? I could do just as good maybe better because I know where the book stops and the work begins. Many times arborist book only don't understand what their decision will play out as after their management begins. I have seen it before experience combined with education is definitely far superior to education only. Also expert witness for whose agenda?


----------



## tree md

Legit_Arborist said:


> I've heard this comment many times but I hear it from mostly men who have been in trees they're whole lives. I imagine that the tree business is a lucrative business and should be attractive to young entrepreneurs. If they can operate it successfully, provide a quality product and learn about the industry then why should that be a negative experience? I never understood this line of thinking. I was young when I started being involved with trees but have only climbed a handful of times my entire life. I have a great education to thank for that.



So you think there is nothing you could learn from a guy who has spent his whole life in trees??? I'd say that that is pretty presumptuous.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> So you think there is nothing you could learn from a guy who has spent his whole life in trees??? I'd say that that is pretty presumptuous.



I have seen it too many times, they know all lol, the first thing person should learn is, there is always something to learn. The usual thing that separates a working man from a manager is a rich daddy. I will say some have done it the hard way but the time it takes to get an education, who is paying the bills? That is why I don't have a horticulture degree, bills = no time. I suppose if I would have been more motivated in high school and won a scholarship, at least the tuition would have been paid but I really did not know what I wanted to be then and chicks by the twenty's were such a distraction:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

Legit_Arborist said:


> I have no idea as I am not in the business of runnig crews. I work for a research facility in San Diego as a facilities manager and happen to be an arborist as well. I assume you would be better at that than I. I wonder who would be better at managing an urban forest and performing risk assessment, tree appraisal and expert witness....I believe I may have the upper hand in that scenario my friend.



Oh so your that guy , not a tree cop but someone who will have no problem nailing a tree guys :censored: to the wall , expert witness I guess, to me your kind are nothing better than the :censored: I scrape off my boots..And for your employer as well , you have now infested our occupation and that will certainly translate well to the real tree guys here who know your kind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Legit_Arborist said:


> Big Shigo Fan. Much bigger Gilman fan now.



I agree, Gilman is fun to listen to! Good guy!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

All I've got to say is there is only so much you can learn from a lab or classroom.

Hey you're a Shigo fan: "touch trees".


----------



## ddhlakebound

Legit_Arborist said:


> I have already posted one. Observation skills....low score.:monkey:



I fully observed your evasion, which did nothing to legitimize your legitimacy. 



> Legit_Arborist is a catchy name...just like your name and many others in here. Legit = Legitimate.
> 
> go to www.urbantreecare.com and you'll find the pic you're looking for. You'll need to search the site for it. Happy trails.



your "answer"

Edit....Ok, I found your answer later in the same thread I linked, my apologies.


----------



## tree md

Jeff just needs a horned helmet and a fur shirt and he'd look just like Eric the Viking... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeTarget

jefflovstrom said:


> So you had it hard and seems like you hung in there and now better for it. I bet your resume is better for your troubles. Now thats respect for ya. I bet you would make a great boss to guys coming up in the ranks!
> Jeff



Don't (didn't) want(ed) to be, never aspire(d) to be, won't try my hand at being a boss...I like where I'm at. But thank you, and don't believe in resumes ever since I ran out of paper...


----------



## TreeTarget

tree md said:


> All I've got to say is there is only so much you can learn from a lab or classroom.
> 
> Hey you're a Shigo fan: "touch trees".



Amen


----------



## ropensaddle

This all makes me think of Bah Bah blacksheep and gets me feeling like a heavy set plane mechanic


----------



## jefflovstrom

I went to photographer today!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Jeff just needs a horned helmet and a fur shirt and he'd look just like Eric the Viking... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


>



Stewie- us is funny!!!! HaHa!
Jeff


----------



## Legit_Arborist

tree md said:


> So you think there is nothing you could learn from a guy who has spent his whole life in trees??? I'd say that that is pretty presumptuous.



Where did I say that? I don't recall saying that anywhere. You are assuming that I think tree-workers have nothing to share with me...I depend on your skills to substantiate my research. What is your problem?


----------



## Legit_Arborist

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh so your that guy , not a tree cop but someone who will have no problem nailing a tree guys :censored: to the wall , expert witness I guess, to me your kind are nothing better than the :censored: I scrape off my boots..And for your employer as well , you have now infested our occupation and that will certainly translate well to the real tree guys here who know your kind.



This is to RopenadSaddle and TreeMD as well...you guys really are taking my posts far beyond what's actually in my posts. You all have been very critical of research and book knowledge in trees and I've never once said a negative thing about tree workers. FYI...I do touch the trees and it's not for hugs. I don't understand what the negativity is all about...

Treecclimber101...you're a fool. Is that the best you can come up with. Maybe a book or a dictionary or something with intelligible language might assist you from sounding like a complete ass. You know...if it weren't for researchers...you knuckleheads would still be climbing into Armillaria infested trees only to be crushed by them when they uproot while you're in the upper canopy working. Your respect for research is much more disrespectful than my lack of mechanical tree work experience.


----------



## Legit_Arborist

TreeTarget said:


> Amen



You're idiots. You are proving that you don't know the first thing about tree research. How can you perform research if you don't touch the trees? Where are your brains guys? How about removing those rectal implants and getting your heads out of your butts?


----------



## TreeTarget

Legit_Arborist said:


> You're idiots. You are proving that you don't know the first thing about tree research. How can you perform research if you don't touch the trees? Where are your brains guys? How about removing those rectal implants and getting your heads out of your butts?



If someone were to remove my implant...woe unto humanity...

...t'wernt those bug-eyed freaks what were landed back of the holler, was it? Oh, hell, you got alien junk about yuns..Git back!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Legit_Arborist said:


> This is to RopenadSaddle and TreeMD as well...you guys really are taking my posts far beyond what's actually in my posts. You all have been very critical of research and book knowledge in trees and I've never once said a negative thing about tree workers. FYI...I do touch the trees and it's not for hugs. I don't understand what the negativity is all about...
> 
> Treecclimber101...you're a fool. Is that the best you can come up with. Maybe a book or a dictionary or something with intelligible language might assist you from sounding like a complete ass. You know...if it weren't for researchers...you knuckleheads would still be climbing into Armillaria infested trees only to be crushed by them when they uproot while you're in the upper canopy working. Your respect for research is much more disrespectful than my lack of mechanical tree work experience.





Legit_Arborist said:


> And you are respectfully entitled to your opinion. I've known enough "tree guys" to know I don't want to know too many more involuntarily.





Legit_Arborist said:


> TreeVet...I absolutely respect your desire to do so. Based on my line of work and the degree in which vendors continually barrage me with requests for RFP's and the like, I choose to remain anonymous. I am also involved in policing the industry and am heavily invested in TCIA and ISA. I believe in the standards and codes of ethics that surpass only "on the job" professionalism.
> 
> With that said, I hope you can understand why I choose to remain anonymous.



First you assume that you are Dr Shigo your not. Second you assume that we can't without your help be safe climbing or diagnosing Armillaria infested trees without your reaserch. You say you have been an arborist involved for 15 years and I say ok, so where were you 13 years prior when I was climbing trees with 20 to 30% green left in the base?
Then you come in with your tree cop and code of ethics crap and say we are critical of your research more than you are of our mechanical tree experience. 
Now for one, you say is all we here, we don't even know your qualifications, what we do know is that, you have limited if any aerial time, don't like or want to talk with real climbing arborists, enjoy thinking your somehow superior even when you don't know whether who your talking to has credentials or not. I say, if your who you think you are you better not die, as we will all be in jeapordy. This is one of the reasons I wish mandatory tree experience was a requirement for CA. I also know many great researchers would have not been involved and can respect their contribution to our industry,however if their mindset was like yours seems to be toward practicing arborists, I would feel the industry better off without it. Maybe somewhere in you research you might entertain the fact that you are not the only one who does or strives to learn all they can in our industry. If you truly are what your name says and are basically a scientist great for you. What it truly says is what I have been enlightening you on. Legit is pampas,it says to everyone woooooooooooooo look at me, I am what arborist means and all the rest are merely my instruments. I say get over yourself, better men and women have gone before you in this industry and many more aspiring and working toward it as we speak.


----------



## outofmytree

Welcome to fight club legitarborist. 

When you take a username like yours, you give others a perception of who you think you are. In my opinion, you fail to meet the basic criteria for MY personal definition of an arborist. To me, an arborist is a working professional in the care and maintenance of trees in an urban setting. Pruning, feeding, mulching, assessing and removing. The emphasis being on working professional.

Allow me to expand on that. 25 years ago I completed an appreticeship in sheetmetal work. Were I today, with little or no practise on the tools of my former trade, to enter a workshop and tell the guys "hey you are making that stainless steel bench top all wrong" I would get kicked out with a flea in my ear and deservedly so. The trade has moved on and I have not. My skills have atrophied and their's are fresh.

I have taken the time to read a number of your posts and IMHO your approach has been confrontational. Thats my opinion mind you, not a fact. Here is another opinion. If a person in real life were to get in my face regarding my skills, knowledge, ethics or business acumen they would need either a large dose of local anaesthetic or a really good pair of running shoes. I am passionate about my trade and resent being told, especially by someone who hides behind a mask of anonymity, that I need to "improve".

My Mother used to say "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar". This is advice you would do well to follow.

Oh and one more thing. Bermie is one of my favourite posters on this forum and she is a lady, a climber and a working arborist. She is also, like myself, a strong advocate for controversial subjects such as increased job site safety and industry regulation. She doesnt see the need to hide.


----------



## Legit_Arborist

ropensaddle said:


> First you assume that you are Dr Shigo your not. Second you assume that we can't without your help be safe climbing or diagnosing Armillaria infested trees without your reaserch. You say you have been an arborist involved for 15 years and I say ok, so where were you 13 years prior when I was climbing trees with 20 to 30% green left in the base?
> Then you come in with your tree cop and code of ethics crap and say we are critical of your research more than you are of our mechanical tree experience.
> Now for one, you say is all we here, we don't even know your qualifications, what we do know is that, you have limited if any aerial time, don't like or want to talk with real climbing arborists, enjoy thinking your somehow superior even when you don't know whether who your talking to has credentials or not. I say, if your who you think you are you better not die, as we will all be in jeapordy. This is one of the reasons I wish mandatory tree experience was a requirement for CA. I also know many great researchers would have not been involved and can respect their contribution to our industry,however if their mindset was like yours seems to be toward practicing arborists, I would feel the industry better off without it. Maybe somewhere in you research you might entertain the fact that you are not the only one who does or strives to learn all they can in our industry. If you truly are what your name says and are basically a scientist great for you. What it truly says is what I have been enlightening you on. Legit is pampas,it says to everyone woooooooooooooo look at me, I am what arborist means and all the rest are merely my instruments. I say get over yourself, better men and women have gone before you in this industry and many more aspiring and working toward it as we speak.



So funny!!!!!!! You are such a fool.:monkey:


----------



## EdenT

*Reminds me of someone....*

Know it all. Antagonistic. Outrageous vanity. Winning personality, (not). Ability to make enemies anywhere instantly. Use of the monkey emoticon.

You two have got to meet!

Leg it (alleged) Arborist, there are other places for people like you!


----------



## outofmytree

Legit_Arborist said:


> So funny!!!!!!! You are such a fool.:monkey:



Neg repped for this foolish response. Rope doesnt need me or anyone else to stand up for him but once again I say, you are hiding legitarborist. Show your bonafides as posters like rope have. Show your photographs of work, your videos of skills and you may sway peoples opinions. Stand in the shadows and cast aspersions at men and women who have demonstrated their abilities and commitment to the craft I love and you will be outcast. If you really believe in raising the standards of Arboriculture you will find a way to express yourself better. Unless of course you are another troll.......


----------



## outofmytree

EdenT said:


> Know it all. Antagonistic. Outrageous vanity. Winning personality, (not). Ability to make enemies anywhere instantly. Use of the monkey emoticon.
> 
> You two have got to meet!
> 
> Leg it (alleged) Arborist, there are other places for people like you!



OMG OMG OMG.

I agree 100% If it smeels like dogsh1t, looks like dogsh1t and sounds like dogsh1t it is probably Ekka. Or Jayd.


----------



## Legit_Arborist

outofmytree said:


> Welcome to fight club legitarborist.
> 
> When you take a username like yours, you give others a perception of who you think you are. In my opinion, you fail to meet the basic criteria for MY personal definition of an arborist. To me, an arborist is a working professional in the care and maintenance of trees in an urban setting. Pruning, feeding, mulching, assessing and removing. The emphasis being on working professional.
> 
> Allow me to expand on that. 25 years ago I completed an appreticeship in sheetmetal work. Were I today, with little or no practise on the tools of my former trade, to enter a workshop and tell the guys "hey you are making that stainless steel bench top all wrong" I would get kicked out with a flea in my ear and deservedly so. The trade has moved on and I have not. My skills have atrophied and their's are fresh.
> 
> I have taken the time to read a number of your posts and IMHO your approach has been confrontational. Thats my opinion mind you, not a fact. Here is another opinion. If a person in real life were to get in my face regarding my skills, knowledge, ethics or business acumen they would need either a large dose of local anaesthetic or a really good pair of running shoes. I am passionate about my trade and resent being told, especially by someone who hides behind a mask of anonymity, that I need to "improve".
> 
> My Mother used to say "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar". This is advice you would do well to follow.
> 
> Oh and one more thing. Bermie is one of my favourite posters on this forum and she is a lady, a climber and a working arborist. She is also, like myself, a strong advocate for controversial subjects such as increased job site safety and industry regulation. She doesnt see the need to hide.



First of all...I'm not a woman...I said that to knucklehead simply to throw him off and hopefully cause him to think about how he talks to people he doesn't know. What if I was a woman and he called me a P***Y? That'd be pretty offensive...I'd imagine he probably wouldn't care anyway.

About being confrontational...look at my original post. I commented inquisitively on one of JeffLovstrums posts and he shot an attak back at me and then called me a troll. He thinks I'm someone in commercial arboriculture I guess but I'm not any of the people he thinks I am. I remain anonymous because it shouldn't matter who I am...I was told this was a good website to learn about commercial arboriculture and see what tree workers are talking about. I was first attacked and thought the attack was pretty lame...so I shot back and it became a bomb throwing contest...re-read the genesis of these posts.

Your definition of an arborist is not a standard defenition...it's YOUR defenition. ISA obviously does not feel the need for an arborist to have field experience insofar as climbing is concerned...the Certiied Tree Worker credential does. So what's the problem. I'm not a tree worker but I work with trees. I happen to know a lot about trees as well...so what's the problem. I'm no Shigo and never claimed to be....I don't understand where all the heat is coming from other than a bunch of guys jumping to their buddy's defense and making wild assumptions about my perspective on tree workers.


----------



## EdenT

Legit_Arborist said:


> First of all...I'm not a woman...I said that to *knucklehead* simply to throw him off and hopefully cause him to think about how he talks to people he doesn't know. What if I was a woman and he called me a P***Y? That'd be pretty offensive...I'd imagine he probably wouldn't care anyway.



Use of vernacular. Confirmed.

Why would a woman be offended by being called a pansy? If you called Bermie a pansy she would just laugh.......as she fired up her 66.

Now if you were gay, then.....


----------



## outofmytree

Legit_Arborist said:


> First of all...I'm not a woman...I said that to knucklehead simply to throw him off and hopefully cause him to think about how he talks to people he doesn't know. What if I was a woman and he called me a P***Y? That'd be pretty offensive...I'd imagine he probably wouldn't care anyway.
> 
> About being confrontational...look at my original post. I commented inquisitively on one of JeffLovstrums posts and he shot an attak back at me and then called me a troll. He thinks I'm someone in commercial arboriculture I guess but I'm not any of the people he thinks I am. I remain anonymous because it shouldn't matter who I am...I was told this was a good website to learn about commercial arboriculture and see what tree workers are talking about. I was first attacked and thought the attack was pretty lame...so I shot back and it became a bomb throwing contest...re-read the genesis of these posts.



This is simply a LIE. Your #1 post was critical and aimed at Jeff as was your #2. You necromanced a 6 month old post to life to do this. 

This forum is a good place to ask questions to learn. It is also a good place to pick a fight and then get your ass handed to you on a plate.



> Your definition of an arborist is not a standard defenition...it's YOUR defenition.





> In my opinion, you fail to meet the basic criteria for MY personal definition of an arborist. To me, an arborist is a working professional in the care and maintenance of trees in an urban setting. Pruning, feeding, mulching, assessing and removing. The emphasis being on working professional.



Yees, I said it was MY opinion. I also managed to spell definition correctly.



> So what's the problem. I'm not a tree worker but I work with trees. I happen to know a lot about trees as well...so what's the problem.



The problem is exactly as I have defined it previously. Come on to *ARBORIST*site claiming to be legit (which in psychological terms suggest others are not) and picking fights with posters who have proven their bona fides, whilst hiding your own is self defeating. If you have a genuine point of view rather than simply trolling for a fight then express it along with your evidence of skills/knowledge/work/experience.

Otherwise expect to be treated as a troll.


----------



## tree md

Legit_Arborist said:


> And you are respectfully entitled to your opinion. I've known enough "tree guys" to know I don't want to know too many more involuntarily.





Legit_Arborist said:


> I've heard this comment many times but I hear it from mostly men who have been in trees they're whole lives. I imagine that the tree business is a lucrative business and should be attractive to young entrepreneurs. If they can operate it successfully, provide a quality product and learn about the industry then why should that be a negative experience? I never understood this line of thinking. I was young when I started being involved with trees but have only climbed a handful of times my entire life. I have a great education to thank for that.



This as well as other statements you have made have rubbed me wrong. It's condescending and gives the impression that you think your are somehow of a better ilk than mere mortal "tree guys". Dude, this is the "commercial tree work and climbing" forum. Odds are you are going to run into some tree guys here. If you hold us "tree guys" is such disdain then my come here looking for an argument.

I also wasn't crazy about your "policing the industry" comment and then not disclose who you are. I mean, what are you? The secret tree police?

That being said, I really have nothing against you. You are coming off as arrogant and it rubbed me the wrong way, nothing more, nothing less.

There are many very educated arborist here that I have great respect for. Treeseer and SMC come to mind. I enjoy having both of them here as a resource to ask questions and learn from. There are also some highly skilled climbers who I appreciate having around here. Too many to list. Don't talk down to the group and you may earn my respect as many educated arborists around here have. If you are indeed a "Legit Arborist"

I don't necessarily subscribe to the gang mentality that I have often seen around here. I really don't like to be rude to people and arguing with someone and trading insults over the internet is futile and ignorant in my opinion. And as you can see, I don't resort to neg repping someone. Never have neg repped anyone around here. I don't pay a lot of attention to all the gold stars under someone's name. A lot of people that I respect the most around here have very little or no gold stars under their name.


----------



## outofmytree

tree md said:


> This as well as other statements you have made have rubbed me wrong. It's condescending and gives the impression that you think your are somehow of a better ilk than mere mortal "tree guys". Dude, this is the "commercial tree work and climbing" forum. Odds are you are going to run into some tree guys here. If you hold us "tree guys" is such disdain then my come here looking for an argument.
> 
> I also wasn't crazy about your "policing the industry" comment and then not disclose who you are. I mean, what are you? The secret tree police?
> 
> That being said, I really have nothing against you. You are coming off as arrogant and it rubbed me the wrong way, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> There are many very educated arborist here that I have great respect for. Treeseer and SMC come to mind. I enjoy having both of them here as a resource to ask questions and learn from. There are also some highly skilled climbers who I appreciate having around here. Too many to list. Don't talk down to the group and you may earn my respect as many educated arborists around here have. If you are indeed a "Legit Arborist"
> 
> I don't necessarily subscribe to the gang mentality that I have often seen around here. I really don't like to be rude to people and arguing with someone and trading insults over the internet is futile and ignorant in my opinion. And as you can see, I don't resort to neg repping someone. Never have neg repped anyone around here. I don't pay a lot of attention to all the gold stars under someone's name. A lot of people that I respect the most around here have very little or no gold stars under their name.



Holy k wrap. Dude you are altogether too nice!

Nah seriously, I agree 100%. Perhaps I am too quick to anger. Whatever the case you have said calmly what I said in haste. To earn respect you must first show respect. Note I do not say agree or even bow your head. I absolutely disagree with many posters here, Treevet and Treeseer to name just two. At the same time I admit both of those veterans have probably forgotten more than I will ever know. I just disagree with them on certain points. Respectfully disagree that is. Ah crap. Even Jomoco gets a grudging respect from me. But then he is transparent. No disguise. No hiding behind a facade. His work, and the work of others, is on display. Open to be praised or criticised by his peers.

I guess that is my point in the end. This is a forum of peers. We do it and then we show it. If you cannot show your skills then you must accept that I, and many of my peers, will assume you have none. 

Legitarborist the ball is now squarely in your court. Show us your skills or slink off with your tail between your legs.


----------



## Groundman One

Legit_Arborist said:


> I've known enough "tree guys" to know I don't want to know too many more involuntarily.



*Hi, I'm Groundman One and I'm a tree Guy.* 

_Was that involuntary enough for you?_


----------



## EdenT

Legit_Arborist said:


> How can you perform research if you don't touch the trees?



Dude, we touch 'em every day! So tell us - how can you perform research if you don't touch the trees?


----------



## ropensaddle

Legit_Arborist said:


> So funny!!!!!!! You are such a fool.:monkey:



Ok now we are resorting to calling names in a feeble attempt to discredit my opinion
Again get over your ego, you may be a smart fellow but you lack communication skills becoming an educated person. I really wonder what are you doing for arboriculture by trolling in this forum? I sometimes am humbled by some of the wise arborists in this forum who know way more about the science aspect than I. I however don't feel that way in your case, maybe because you have not contributed a worthy post imho.


----------



## tree MDS

*Whadja do today...*

Sold 7k worth of treework (without dropping my rates). 

Still got one more to look at tomorrow (existing customer).

Recession my ass!


----------



## Hugenpoet

ropensaddle said:


> Ok now we are resorting to calling names in a feeble attempt to discredit my opinion
> Again get over your ego, you may be a smart fellow but you lack communication skills becoming an educated person. I really wonder what are you doing for arboriculture by trolling in this forum? I sometimes am humbled by some of the wise arborists in this forum who know way more about the science aspect than I. I however don't feel that way in your case, maybe because you have not contributed a worthy post imho.



+1 Hey Rope, never argue with someone who feels it necessary to self qualify themselves as "Legit". By the way, how did the stump grindin' go this morning?


----------



## ozzy42

AA

arborholics anonymous










Groundman One said:


> *Hi, I'm Groundman One and I'm a tree Guy.*





From the group: "Hello Groundman One"




Hi,I'm Ozzy42 and I'M a tree Guy too
Now who is going to sponsor me?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

This loser that went bankrupt had a licence plate on his vette that said "legit one". till the repo man handed him his ass that is! :hmm3grin2orange:

True story.


----------



## ropensaddle

Hugenpoet said:


> +1 Hey Rope, never argue with someone who feels it necessary to self qualify themselves as "Legit". By the way, how did the stump grindin' go this morning?



Lol got around half and realized I had a flat so fixed it my one ton has suicide rims too. I think they put 16s on 16.5 rims It took way too long to repair this tubed flat. I really would have paid to have it repaired but thought it would be just an hour wrong lol 5 hours finally got it done lmfao I have not in all my days seen a worse tire to break down and get back together. Of course I was using a tractor jack at first then tractor jack and skid steer lol still did not break bead finally decided to try one last deal before taking it to town. It broke down with the outriggers on my bucket lol that was merely the start of worse things though
I reckon I am too hard headed though and would not let that tire win the battle:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hugenpoet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol got around half and realized I had a flat so fixed it my one ton has suicide rims too. I think they put 16s on 16.5 rims It took way too long to repair this tubed flat. I really would have paid to have it repaired but thought it would be just an hour wrong lol 5 hours finally got it done lmfao I have not in all my days seen a worse tire to break down and get back together. Of course I was using a tractor jack at first then tractor jack and skid steer lol still did not break bead finally decided to try one last deal before taking it to town. It broke down with the outriggers on my bucket lol that was merely the start of worse things though
> I reckon I am too hard headed though and would not let that tire win the battle:hmm3grin2orange:



At least you finally won that battle with the tire. Can't count the number of one hour repair jobs that I've managed to spend half a day gettin' done. Only good news is my wife doesn't have a clue how long it should take to re-seal a toilet or replace a disposal, etc. so she thinks I'm a real handyman.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Legit_arborist is a little angry boy and lying to all of us-I know who he is, but I won't out out him - YET! BTW, you are all right in your assesments, 15 years my ass, try 5 years of books and BS!
Jeff


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I guess while legit- arborist was startng trouble I was pruning a bunch of locusts. Made me remember why I hate locusts 60' bucket don't reach much. Alot of polesaw work. Would have gotten out but it was blowing pretty good this am. Removed one that was shot and covered in PI. Speed lined the tops out over some bushes, butt hitched a few blocks and dropped the stick. Another day at the office. 3 estimates after work. One needs a crane. Maybe I'll finally get to do a crane job. Climb safe...... Mike


----------



## pdqdl

I have been trolling the legit-arborist topic, and I am not sure why it has endured in a thread entitled "whadja do today"? If Legit does not wish to tell us what he did today, then he should find another thread.

I have an opinion, and then I'll tell you what I did today.

A facilities manager is often asked to be an expert in many fields. Legit sounds like he has pumped up his credentials in this area, and has probably done the necessary study to get the job. That being said, as most of us know, an arborist, especially as certified by ISA or TCIA, is not exempted from knowing the working aspects of the job. All you need do is look up the study and test material, and it is quickly apparent that the certification is intended to help the public identify those individuals that have met certain minimum standards of knowledge. 

For Legit_A to claim to be a participant in "policing the industry" is a farce. You don't get to police an industry that you do not participate in. I sincerely doubt that he would have any respect among his peers if he did, since even ISA, TCIA, ANSI, and OSHA all have committees and boards that are heavily infested with well established and widely experience members. You don't get to add comments to any discussion of the rules when you cannot certify that you understand all the implications of any given rule. If you are not, nor ever have been a *working* arborist, you are unqualified to police the industry. General snitch and busy-body pest seems much more likely, given the disdain he has shown for us poor illiterate working dogs.

Research by Legit A? Seems unlikely. Number generator, field trial participant, tree checker/counter/ lab rat? Seems likely, especially working for a research facility. Sadly, the high incidence of typo's, recursive logic, and generally proletariat responses suggest that he is not capable of conducting primary research.

So guys, here is what should be done. I don't pay too much attention to blowhards and troublemakers, unless I happen to be in a mood to beat them up. Usually, they don't know they are losing the battle, so it mostly works out to be a waste of time. I suggest that we ignore off-topic comments, and we shouldn't get too excited by one more guy here with an inflated ego. God knows that there is no shortage of that kind of person around here! 

*What I did today* was go remove a 70' tall, 28" DBH oak tree that was leaning heavily over the customers house. It was perfectly healthy, and would have been a fine specimen had it been standing straight. 

Sadly, my climber did not come to work, so my tired, old, out of condition, and "got too big to fit in my saddle anymore" body had to buck up and try out the new Geckos. I was riddled with difficulties, all generated by my unqualified and poorly trained employees, so I got to do LOTS of training, and a fair bit of yelling. 

I had a blast! It was rather technical rigging, and I had fun for once. I need to get out of the office a bit more. I was _way_ too slow, and I kept waiting forever to get the lowering rope back up to me from the slow groundies. After about 4 hours in the tree, I was totally beat, and my feet hurt pretty badly. All the branches were off, I had reduced the top lower than all the adjacent branches (about 35'), and I ran out of gas (both in my poor physique and in the 200T). I couldn't get any groundmen to look up so that I could get more gas, and I decided to drop it between the trees.

Pounding wedges was only an evil tease, this had an ugly side lean as well as a prominent back lean (given the direction I had to send it). I had lifted it almost over with the wedges, while pulling a little bit with a truck, too. I heard some ripping sounds from the hinge, and I told the boys to step on the gas! The leaning spar had no options: I had tied it off to my 3/8th amsteel blue rope, and that stuff is as strong as a steel cable.

Tree was down beautifully, we will finish cleanup tomorrow. (LATE start, due to waiting on climber no-show and other problems.) Groundies were all whining about how tired they were from loading the other trees that had been left from yesterday.

Got back to the shop, my mechanic had left at 2:00 pm without calling me, and the alarm went off at 4:00 pm. Lawn crew was still on-site, waiting for me to unlock. 

Now I need to do payroll, then go home and spray for ants. But hey! *I* have a license for that!

_"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness..."_ Charles ####ens. [edit: dang it! D i c kens is NOT a cuss word]


----------



## jefflovstrom

:


Mikecutstrees said:


> I guess while legit- arborist was startng trouble I was pruning a bunch of locusts. Made me remember why I hate locusts 60' bucket don't reach much. Alot of polesaw work. Would have gotten out but it was blowing pretty good this am. Removed one that was shot and covered in PI. Speed lines the tops out over some bushes, butt hitched a few blocks and dropped the stick. Another day at the office. # estimates after work. One needs a crane. Maybe I'll finally get to do a crane job. Climb safe...... Mike



Your Locust get much bigger than ours- amazing the difference between the coasts.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I did a deadwooding in a bur oak over a deck and garden, three hours after classes today. Had an algebra exam in the AM.

Use the Wraptor for the first time today, Paul sent me a demo unit. WOW! it is a great tool.


----------



## pdqdl

Yeah, locusts get real big around here, too. Black locust commonly go 80'-90', and they are real heavy wood. Hard and slow to cut as well.

How heavy is Eucalyptus? I know you guys in California have lots of those; in pretty big sizes, too.


----------



## TreeTarget

outofmytree said:


> This is simply a LIE. Your #1 post was critical and aimed at Jeff as was your #2. You necromanced a 6 month old post to life to do this.
> 
> This forum is a good place to ask questions to learn. It is also a good place to pick a fight and then get your ass handed to you on a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yees, I said it was MY opinion. I also managed to spell definition correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is exactly as I have defined it previously. Come on to *ARBORIST*site claiming to be legit (which in psychological terms suggest others are not) and picking fights with posters who have proven their bona fides, whilst hiding your own is self defeating. If you have a genuine point of view rather than simply trolling for a fight then express it along with your evidence of skills/knowledge/work/experience.
> 
> Otherwise expect to be treated as a troll.



DAMN...is your hobby litigation?


----------



## EdenT

I had an interesting one today. Jobsheet read:

goto address xyz - small tree under carport against fence. Remove tree and grind stump - 1 hour.

I get there and there is a 15-20 foot tree (didn't recognize species) sandwiched between carport and fence. The carport has an alsanite roof - that stuff that shatters if you look at it hard. I thought I would trim of the side branches and climb the stick, pull it apart with a handsaw and throw the pieces onto the driveway. Oh yeah, there was a creeper growing through it. 

Anyhow, I cut of the first small side branch and go to pull it out. My hand is lanced. I thought there must be some bouganvilla in the creeper. Get GM to grab me some gauntlets and try again. Lanced again. I can't even see whats biting me. Pull out a hand lens. That's when I notice the amazingly thin, inch long spines all over this crap tree. 

Ended up taking it down in very small pieces with the pole saw. Looked it up when I got home and it was a Pyracantha sp. from around China. I can't believe anyone would plant a piece of crap like this in their yard let alone the country.

Moral of the story (for you Jeff). Life is full of pricks, it's best to deal with them from a distance!

P.S. My GM had no trouble with it. Says he is used to dealing with pricks all day long. Can't think what he means!


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Nothing better than climbing and rigging in a big solid oak. It can be quite enjoyable. With the mental gymnastics and all. Satisfying when you rig pieces perfect and all goes smoothly..... Mike


----------



## ropensaddle

Went to store to fill up after servicing stumper half way there exhaust muffler blows out lol.
Came back home after filling got to be at golf course by 7 so did a fast muffler swap complete with bailing wire temporary of course got to get a new tip for torch and some brazing to finish the repair. I think its good for a day leaks some around the clamp because I had to cut slits in the end so it would tighten with clamp. I thought about the arc but I know I will just burn holes in it lol. I tthink I should have stayed home today:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, locusts get real big around here, too. Black locust commonly go 80'-90', and they are real heavy wood. Hard and slow to cut as well.
> 
> How heavy is Eucalyptus? I know you guys in California have lots of those; in pretty big sizes, too.



Euc is heavy, but I have never seen a locust as big as you got. I spent 6 months on Catalina Island removing eucs between 110'- 180' but I always felt comfortable with euc. That was more than 15 years ago, and things were different then. Rigging and transfer that take along time- I would bring the trees down to about 60' and the city of Long Beach would crane out the the rest. 12 trees took me almost 2 months to get it down to where the city took over. Catalina Island only has one gas station and most cops drive golf carts- at least back then. I did the the palms for Tony Dow (Wally) and Joey Bishop. Such a cool place to work-and really pretty ladies.
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> ... and some brazing to finish the repair.
> ... I thought about the arc but I know I will just burn holes in it lol.



Yep. You will. I would gas weld it with a metal coat hanger. Brazing old tailpipe is pretty difficult, since the brass doesn't stick too well to rust. I always end up melting down the tailpipe before I can make the brass flow in. No such problems with a gas weld and an old metal hanger. No flux or high dollar rod needed, either.


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> I have been trolling the legit-arborist topic, and I am not sure why it has endured in a thread entitled "whadja do today"? If Legit does not wish to tell us what he did today, then he should find another thread.
> 
> I have an opinion, and then I'll tell you what I did today.
> 
> A facilities manager is often asked to be an expert in many fields. Legit sounds like he has pumped up his credentials in this area, and has probably done the necessary study to get the job. That being said, as most of us know, an arborist, especially as certified by ISA or TCIA, is not exempted from knowing the working aspects of the job. All you need do is look up the study and test material, and it is quickly apparent that the certification is intended to help the public identify those individuals that had met certain minimum standard of knowledge.
> 
> For Legit_A to claim to be a participant in "policing the industry" is a farce. You don't get to police an industry that you do not participate. I sincerely doubt that he would have any respect among his peers if he did, since even ISA, TCIA, ANSI, and OSHA all have committees and boards that are heavily infested with well established and widely experience members. You don't get to add comments to any discussion of the rules when you cannot certify that you understand all the implications of any rule. If you are not, nor ever have been a *working* arborist, you are unqualified to police the industry. General snitch and busy-body pest seems much more likely, given the disdain shown for us poor illiterate working dogs.
> 
> Research by Legit A? Seems unlikely. Number generator, field trial participant, tree checker/counter/ lab rat? Seems likely, especially working for a research facility. Sadly, the high incidence of typo's, recursive logic, and generally proletariat responses suggest that he is not capable of conducting primary research.
> 
> So guys, here is what should be done. I don't pay too much attention to blowhards and troublemakers, unless I happen to be in a mood to beat them up. Usually, they don't know they are losing the battle, so it mostly works out to be a waste of time. I suggest that we ignore off-topic comments, and we shouldn't get too excited by one more guy here with an inflated ego. God knows that there is no shortage of that kind of person around here!
> 
> *What I did today* was go remove a 70' tall, 28" DBH oak tree that was leaning heavily over the customers house. It was perfectly healthy, and would have been a fine specimen had it been standing straight.
> 
> Sadly, my climber did not come to work, so my tired, old, out of condition, and "got too big to fit in my saddle anymore" body had to buck up and try out the new Geckos. I was riddled with difficulties, all generated by my unqualified and poorly trained employees, so I got to do LOTS of training, and a fair bit of yelling.
> 
> I had a blast! It was rather technical rigging, and I had fun for once. I need to get out of the office a bit more. I was _way_ too slow, and I kept waiting forever to get the lowering rope back up to me from the slow groundies. After about 4 hours in the tree, I was totally beat, and my feet hurt pretty badly. All the branches were off, I had reduced the top lower than all the adjacent branches (about 35'), and I ran out of gas (both in my poor physique and in the 200T). I couldn't get any groundmen to look up so that I could get more gas, and I decided to drop it between the trees.
> 
> Pounding wedges was only an evil tease, this had an ugly side lean as well as a prominent back lean (given the direction I had to send it). I had lifted it almost over with the wedges, while pulling a little bit with a truck, too. I heard some ripping sounds from the hinge, and I told the boys to step on the gas! The leaning spar had no options: I had tied it off to my 3/8th amsteel blue rope, and that stuff is as strong as a steel cable.
> 
> Tree was down beautifully, we will finish cleanup tomorrow. (LATE start, due to waiting on climber no-show and other problems.) Groundies were all whining about how tired they were from loading the other trees that had been left from yesterday.
> 
> Got back to the shop, my mechanic had left at 2:00 pm without calling me, and the alarm went off at 4:00 pm. Lawn crew was still on-site, waiting for me to unlock.
> 
> Now I need to do payroll, then go home and spray for ants. But hey! *I* have a license for that!
> 
> _"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness..."_ Charles ####ens. [edit: dang it! D i c kens is NOT a cuss word]



Wow!, a great post. Sorry I can't rep it, my problem is learning not to repsond.
Jeff-


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Yep. You will. I would gas weld it with a metal coat hanger. Brazing old tailpipe is pretty difficult, since the brass doesn't stick too well to rust. I always end up melting down the tailpipe before I can make the brass flow in. No such problems with a gas weld and an old metal hanger. No flux or high dollar rod needed, either.



Tail pipe is new no rust where the installed welded the hanger to the muffler the dern thing blew out fairly new everthing. By gas you mean torch right? I use propane instead of accetylene because I don't have a boatload of bucks and like its portability!


----------



## jefflovstrom

EdenT said:


> I had an interesting one today. Jobsheet read:
> 
> goto address xyz - small tree under carport against fence. Remove tree and grind stump - 1 hour.
> 
> I get there and there is a 15-20 foot tree (didn't recognize species) sandwiched between carport and fence. The carport has an alsanite roof - that stuff that shatters if you look at it hard. I thought I would trim of the side branches and climb the stick, pull it apart with a handsaw and throw the pieces onto the driveway. Oh yeah, there was a creeper growing through it.
> 
> Anyhow, I cut of the first small side branch and go to pull it out. My hand is lanced. I thought there must be some bouganvilla in the creeper. Get GM to grab me some gauntlets and try again. Lanced again. I can't even see whats biting me. Pull out a hand lens. That's when I notice the amazingly thin, inch long spines all over this crap tree.
> 
> Ended up taking it down in very small pieces with the pole saw. Looked it up when I got home and it was a Pyracantha sp. from around China. I can't believe anyone would plant a piece of crap like this in their yard let alone the country.
> 
> Moral of the story (for you Jeff). Life is full of pricks, it's best to deal with them from a distance!
> 
> P.S. My GM had no trouble with it. Says he is used to dealing with pricks all day long. Can't think what he means!



Point taken- you do know Swedes re hard-headed!
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Tail pipe is new no rust where the installed welded the hanger to the muffler the dern thing blew out fairly new everthing. By gas you mean torch right? I use propane instead of accetylene because I don't have a boatload of bucks and like its portability!



I don't think you can get hot enough to braze with plain propane, can you? Or is that an oxy-propane torch? 

Oxy-propane will weld steel just fine. They use it all the time at junk yards for cutting up cars, so it will have no problem welding. Use the same tip you would braze with. 

Word of warning: once you have brazed something, you will NEVER weld to it again. Brass absolutely defies all welding methods; you are stuck with brazing once you get the brass to stick.


----------



## TreeTarget

What started out as five drops, soon became 10 or more...have to ask the boss, as I lost count in the meditation. Can't say I worked hard, but it was steady. Never a wasted moment, like yesterday was full of. Love working with a tractor around, but admit I hate feeling lazy (regardless of what we got done, and we couldn't have done as much without that tractor).
Went with the boss to bid a job...
Thinking about that shower...
Beer is rewarding...
Very sore...

One of the funniest things I find about people spouting off...Just sitting back and trying to take it all in...I understand the need people feel to legitimize themselves in a world where so many, makes one feel so insignifigant...
I felt that way when I was younger. I have nothing to prove now.
And when I sit back and take it in, I cannot deny the respect, and conversely, the loss-thereof I feel towards those involved (punk walks in and starts blowing smoke the old-timers see right through).
I have not much to say, as I am not legitimate. Even if I were though, I would still have alot to learn. What I can say though, is that I love my hands in the dirt, bark in my hands and sun on my back.
I may have more letters "behind" my name than some people have "in" their name...but I am a GM, and that is what I know...or am learning...one of the two.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> What started out as five drops, soon became 10 or more...have to ask the boss, as I lost count in the meditation. Can't say I worked hard, but it was steady. Never a wasted moment, like yesterday was full of. Love working with a tractor around, but admit I hate feeling lazy (regardless of what we got done, and we couldn't have done as much without that tractor).
> Went with the boss to bid a job...
> Thinking about that shower...
> Beer is rewarding...
> Very sore...
> 
> One of the funniest things I find about people spouting off...Just sitting back and trying to take it all in...I understand the need people feel to legitimize themselves in a world where so many, makes one feel so insignifigant...
> I felt that way when I was younger. I have nothing to prove now.
> And when I sit back and take it in, I cannot deny the respect, and conversely, the loss-thereof I feel towards those involved (punk walks in and starts blowing smoke the old-timers see right through).
> I have not much to say, as I am not legitimate. Even if I were though, I would still have alot to learn. What I can say though, is that I love my hands in the dirt, bark in my hands and sun on my back.
> I may have more letters "behind" my name than some people have "in" their name...but I am a GM, and that is what I know...or am learning...one of the two.



It is called " building thick skin" and you are doing it- humble comes later!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I don't think you can get hot enough to braze with plain propane, can you? Or is that an oxy-propane torch?
> 
> Oxy-propane will weld steel just fine. They use it all the time at junk yards for cutting up cars, so it will have no problem welding. Use the same tip you would braze with.
> 
> Word of warning: once you have brazed something, you will NEVER weld to it again. Brass absolutely defies all welding methods; you are stuck with brazing once you get the brass to stick.



Yup oxy -propane but I burnt my tip up the other day cutting out a bolt in my chuck and duck wedge, got the job done but burnt the whole center out. I have had that tip for five years so it has served its purpose! I will get the oxy filled and get a new tip.


----------



## outofmytree

tree MDS said:


> Sold 7k worth of treework (without dropping my rates).
> 
> Still got one more to look at tomorrow (existing customer).
> 
> Recession my ass!



Nice one! 

Happy Easter at your place I bet!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> Point taken- you do know Swedes re hard-headed!
> Jeff



Lars and Ollie were sitting in a bar...


----------



## TreeTarget

Got in a few hours today...mainly loading brush from two trees we are taking out...Windy, warm enough, then the cold rain...got wet, got colder...called it a day. Could end up putting some weight on if the boss and his buddies keep buying me lunch. Still can't believe I ate that whole pizza yesterday.

Showered, beered, about to get a massage. Guess it was a good day/week...


----------



## Grace Tree

Took down a pretty good sized 4 trunk silver maple. It felt like we were moving in slow motion and we've been working 6 days a week for the last 3 weeks so I made an executive decision not to do tree work tomorrow. Then a guy called and and asked me to do some aerial work on a wind turbine install tomorrow morning. Not sure what it is but he said something about unhooking the turbine from the crane and it sounded like a good change of pace so I said OK. Hope the crane op knows more than I do.
Phil


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Lars and Ollie were sitting in a bar...



You are on a roll, JPS!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Took a break from the normal grind and worked on the house all day long , installed 10yds of mulch 15 yds of soil and 6 white pines for privacy , my wife is tickled with me now , that should carry me through Easter .... Tomorrow back to the grind have a sycamore tree removal , damaged by the storm in Feb.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Took a break from the normal grind and worked on the house all day long , installed 10yds of mulch 15 yds of soil and 6 white pines for privacy , my wife is tickled with me now , that should carry me through Easter .... Tomorrow back to the grind have a sycamore tree removal , damaged by the storm in Feb.



Dang Stewie!, You did so much, you should take the day off and ride your Big Wheel! Messing with ya 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang Stewie!, You did so much, you should take the day off and ride your Big Wheel! Messing with ya
> Jeff



I just might enjoy the day Sunday with filling my face at breakfast and gorging with dinner , we are going out and the family is doing all the work were off this yr.


----------



## tree MDS

Played ground dog and still grossed $480 an hour for five hours.

Bucket truck nice.


----------



## TreeTarget

Thought I would take it easy and make a mirror frame today...

Had to make room in the shop, that took awhile.
Had to run buy a new motor (before closing time) for the band-saw after the old one burned out 6 inches from the end of the final cut...
Which meant running to the bank and cashing checks I would rather have saved.
Rewired and set up the new motor, and tested a few pieces...running fine, now.
Think I have enough mental energy to colour eggs tonight, though they might be a bit abstract at this point.

Going to TRY not to do anything but relax and play tomorrow. What's the 12 step program for workaholics? Might not work, but maybe if we tinker with it here and there...


----------



## treevet

TreeTarget said:


> Thought I would take it easy and make a mirror frame today...
> 
> Had to make room in the shop, that took awhile.
> Had to run buy a new motor (before closing time) for the band-saw after the old one burned out 6 inches from the end of the final cut...
> Which meant running to the bank and cashing checks I would rather have saved.
> Rewired and set up the new motor, and tested a few pieces...running fine, now.
> Think I have enough mental energy to colour eggs tonight, though they might be a bit abstract at this point.
> 
> Going to TRY not to do anything but relax and play tomorrow. What's the 12 step program for workaholics? Might not work, but maybe if we tinker with it here and there...



workaholic may not be an addiction my friend. has to exhibit some kind of detrimental effect and that might be hard to show. Can show you a boatload of anti workaholics around here and they fit the bill to a T.


----------



## tree md

I love to tinker in the shop. I spend a lot of hours in there.

Yesterday I made a mailbox for a friend down the street who is dying of cancer. She hasn't said so but you can tell she is preparing for the end. Anyway, somebody had run over her mailbox and she was just getting her mail delivered to her office in town and hadn't replaced it. Now she is home bound and needs to be able to receive her mail there now.

I am what you would call a jack leg carpenter. I love to work with wood but I am not a pro by any stretch of the imagination. I have never worked as a professional carpenter but have rebuilt some decks and done repair work for people. I love to have a chance to get my tools out and see what I can do. It was raining yesterday so it was a perfect day to work in the shop. I made the mailbox and put a post in the ground close enough where my friend can get her mail without having to leave her car. The earlier rain made for some easy digging with the post hole diggers. It was a relaxing day of keeping my hands busy doing something I enjoy. Just missed drinking a beer at the end of the day. I am laying off right now for health reasons and I miss my beer at the end of the day. I even have a fridge in the shop where I used to keep my beer and it's empty, empty, empty...


----------



## Mikecutstrees

We took down a 28" white pine. Sandwiched between power lines two fences and over a shed. Then Talltreeclimber pruned a few branches off a maple. All went smooth. Had to get out of the bucket for the last few branches and the top of the pine. All went smooth. Then after work I climbed a 20" Norway and limbed it out blew out the top and dropped the stick. Was a nice little job. Came home and fueled the fuso and dumped the chips.Taking tomorrow off. Have a happy easter everyone! Mike


----------



## EdenT

tree md said:


> I love to tinker in the shop. I spend a lot of hours in there.
> 
> Yesterday I made a mailbox for a friend down the street who is dying of cancer. She hasn't said so but you can tell she is preparing for the end. Anyway, somebody had run over her mailbox and she was just getting her mail delivered to her office in town and hadn't replaced it. Now she is home bound and needs to be able to receive her mail there now.



Good use of the day MD. Best wishes for your friend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We just had a mild earthquake, freaked the kids out.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

6.9 BAJA CALIFORNIA MEXICO, THEN A 2.3 IN COBB CA, 4.0 IN COBB CA AGAIN, 3.4 IN JULIAN, 4.5 IN JACUMBA HOT SPRINGS AND SEVERAL MINI AFTERSHOCKS IN THE LAST HOUR

That's copied and pasted from a friend's post on another website Jeff. He works a 911 center in Seattle where they have seismograph equipment.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Thanks, thats cool info. Felt kinda big here in San Marcos.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

33 minutes ago:

5.0 IMPERIAL CALI JUST NOW. HOLD ON HUYA

8 minutes ago:

4.3 IN CALEXICO CA


----------



## treevet

My daughter is in Cardiff by the Sea and we just heard about it.


----------



## talltreeclimber

Mikecutstrees said:


> We took down a 28" white pine. Sandwiched between power lines two fences and over a shed. Then Talltreeclimber pruned a few branches off a maple. All went smooth. Had to get out of the bucket for the last few branches and the top of the pine. All went smooth. Then after work I climbed a 20" Norway and limbed it out blew out the top and dropped the stick. Was a nice little job. Came home and fueled the fuso and dumped the chips.Taking tomorrow off. Have a happy easter everyone! Mike



thow up those pics i took


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> Thanks, thats cool info. Felt kinda big here in San Marcos.
> Jeff



http://quake.usgs.gov/recent/index.html

This site will give you quake maps and shake maps that are real time







The data at the top gives you the date/time and location, you can get several different overlays for the map. This one is instrumentality, there is a ground acceleration...

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/
here you can see all the quakes on the globe, and zoom in to an area. The legend is to the right and it shows by magnitude and time as in last hour, day or week. Which show how the activity clusters are moving around.





This is the historic seismisitiy map

Geology is one of my other minor fascinations.


----------



## mikewhite85

I didn't even feel it in Los Angeles. I was at Easter Dinner and playing with my girlfriend's little cousins outside when it happened. Apparently the people sitting inside felt it though. 

About a year ago I was in a jacaranda in OC and the client runs out and asks if I was ok. I had no clue there was even an earthquake! I think it ended up being a 3.1. I have lived in LA for two years now and still haven't felt one.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Today i took down 5 medium-large cottonwoods, I set up the Wraptor to work my way up the first tree, tied in, set blocks and rigging line so we could run the GRCS to rig the other four off of the center tree. Went up the other ones with the wrpator and got them all on the ground with 4 hours in the tree, and minimal ground damage.

Also there was not as much raking to do since I could tip-tie the tops and rig long sections out. Not a whole lot of shock loading to knock twigs, buds and deadwood all over the yard.

Paul Cox did a good one with that drill adaptation. I been wondering, for a few years, if I could adapt a heavy-duty cordless drill to haul my lardazz up.


----------



## TreeTarget

Today, the trunk of one tree was milled into nice pieces by the boss...will make nice tables and such later...Loaded the rest (2 chunk loads, maybe 3, I lose count...and two brush loads. Just got over last week's soreness, now comes more blessings...
Would much rather the soreness of work, than the headaches of psuedo-work.
I know, I know...no job is more important than another, but papercuts and desks and ties and cliques are no match to a free fitness regimine, working outside and not only cutting things up, but also making functional art from the destruction.

C'est la vie


----------



## treevet

TreeTarget said:


> Today, the trunk of one tree was milled into nice pieces by the boss...will make nice tables and such later...Loaded the rest (2 chunk loads, maybe 3, I lose count...and two brush loads. Just got over last week's soreness, now comes more blessings...
> Would much rather the soreness of work, than the headaches of psuedo-work.
> I know, I know...no job is more important than another, but papercuts and desks and ties and cliques are no match to a free fitness regimine, working outside and not only cutting things up, but also making functional art from the destruction.
> 
> C'est la vie



You may have some undeniable potential here TreeTarget. You are starting to talk like a tree man. Yin and Yang. Wax on wax off grasshopper.


----------



## tree md

Easy money today. Had to spray and fertilize. Took me about 2 hours. At right at $375 an hour I'll take it. Wish I could do that everyday...

The big tree is on the agenda for tomorrow. Finally got a day where I don't have to deal with the winds blowing 40 MPH, rain or having to deal with Doctors. So it's on tomorrow. Got another bigun to do Friday.


----------



## tree MDS

Good luck tomorrow man.


----------



## TreeTarget

Dealt with poison ivy...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Algebra homework, about 50 graphing problems and exam corrections


----------



## Mikecutstrees

*Oak removal Wednesday*

Here is a picture of the half way point of the red oak we removed on wed. We had it down, cut up, stump ground and topsoil and seed finished in just over 8 hours. An excellent job all in all. Only annoying part was the guy who was supposed to get the wood thought he could take a whole 30" oak in one trip in his dump trailer. Made cleanup a bit harder working around the wood etc. But it was a good day..... Mike


----------



## tree md

I got everything out from over the house on my tree. Very tedious. Having to take it in small bites. Very small landing zone so I had to wait for every thing to be cut and cleared before I could lower another one so my guys aren't tripping over it. Having to put a tag line on every piece to make sure it don't swing into the lines. I could have finished today but it would have been dark by the time I left and I don't like hauling at night. I decided to finish the spar tomorrow. Also got a stump ground.


----------



## TreeTarget

Dealt with poison ivy, day two...did alot of riding around, got a pair of safety glasses, checked out a couple of nice climbing rigs with the boss, cut up and loaded a medium tree as it was felled after another minor job, and then a shower...

...came home with less money than I went to work with.

Not bad...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I got everything out from over the house on my tree. Very tedious. Having to take it in small bites. Very small landing zone so I had to wait for every thing to be cut and cleared before I could lower another one so my guys aren't tripping over it. Having to put a tag line on every piece to make sure it don't swing into the lines. I could have finished today but it would have been dark by the time I left and I don't like hauling at night. I decided to finish the spar tomorrow. Also got a stump ground.



Your day went better than mine lol. I had meant to strip three tall pines but the wind made me skeeerd lol. I got one stripped after a line blew on the bucket so now have to repair a hydraulic line I trimmed a few more in the back and one small removal in back too.
Got some more work thrown in and got to bid neighbors trees Saturday. Tomorrow go back to the big pine I started Monday to hopefully get it down then back to todays job. I also got five stumps and a huge oak bid and accepted this mourning. I wish people could understand it has to be scheduled, seems everyone wants it done today lol


----------



## tree md

I hear you on the wind Rope. Believe it or not this is the first day we have had in about 2 weeks where the wind wasn't blowing 40 MPH. We had 60+ MPH winds a couple of days ago with damage. Had some pretty good damage about 20 miles away. They're not sure if it was straight line winds or a small tornado.

Anyway, Got another large removal to do after I finish this one. Looking like Saturday before I'll be caught up. Got two more big jobs to look at.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I hear you on the wind Rope. Believe it or not this is the first day we have had in about 2 weeks where the wind wasn't blowing 40 MPH. We had 60+ MPH winds a couple of days ago with damage. Had some pretty good damage about 20 miles away. They're not sure if it was straight line winds or a small tornado.
> 
> Anyway, Got another large removal to do after I finish this one. Looking like Saturday before I'll be caught up. Got two more big jobs to look at.



Great glad to hear your work is going good as well We get your weather eventually lol!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Mikecutstrees said:


> Here is a picture of the half way point of the red oak we removed on wed. We had it down, cut up, stump ground and topsoil and seed finished in just over 8 hours. An excellent job all in all. Only annoying part was the guy who was supposed to get the wood thought he could take a whole 30" oak in one trip in his dump trailer. Made cleanup a bit harder working around the wood etc. But it was a good day..... Mike



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132467&d=1270779769

Anywhere USA. How many cities could this picture NOT have been taken.

Not busting on anything there, just an observation I marvel at wherever I am working, MS, VA, CA, CO I've been in yards that could have been next door to me.


----------



## tree md

Well my tree is done. Didn't get many pics because it was all hands on deck with the ropes. When it comes to my priorities keeping the limbs and chunks out of the lines takes precedence over taking pretty pictures. Anyway, trust me it was an ugly tree. I had to rope every piece of it over the house and keep it off of the phase three lines that was less then 10 feet from the tree. It had my sphincter drawn up a couple of times. I had to pull about a 3000 pound knotted chunk off of me today at 40' with a back lean. I told one of the guys to take some pics while I was working the spar but they didn't come out. I guess he didn't work the camera right or something. Here are some pics I got before and after dropping the spar. Tight drop zone. Maybe 15'.


----------



## tree md

Bingo!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I did an SRT footlock up into a birch for 2 small broken branches, at my folks house.


----------



## tree md

The 084 is a BEAST! LOL.

I'm not going to say which one he is but 046 is in these pics. What a guy. He put me onto this job and helped out a bunch! He's got a few years on me and knows quite a bit about this work (although he is modest). I tend to listen to him when he tells me something. This dude can fix anything. His saw skills, rigging knowledge and mechanical ability are second to none. I wish I could work with him everyday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Bingo!



Dang! About time!, Wondering if you were napping!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

LOL. Been having to take a pause for the cause. I'm back in the game for the moment. 

Besides getting this one finished up I had to pick up a couple of checks do some banking, make payroll, come home and grind a few chains so I will be good to go for the next one tomorrow. It's around 30" DBH. It's a breeze compared to this last one though. I've got to rope three or four limbs over the house but I can get loose with the rest of it. Will probably block the spar to keep from damaging the lawn, she's a good client and keeps her yard immaculate. Still I figure an hour to put it on the ground. Have to haul the wood and grind the stump though.


----------



## treevet

Keep up the good work md. How do you guys pick up big wood?


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Keep up the good work md. How do you guys pick up big wood?



That wood got left. My friend that I met on this site, 046, heats totally with wood so I try to keep him stocked. I plan to help him move this wood on Sunday. We don't have far to go.

I mostly do it the old fashioned way. I don't have a log truck so I either load it out with a trailer or sub someone. You'd be surprised how much I give away as firewood. I really like it when I can load it out with a crane! This is Oklahoma brother. Firewood is like free heat.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Bingo!



Good job md


----------



## oldirty

solid. bang that work out larry! 

looked like a few hours in spikes to me for sure. thanks for sharing.


----------



## outofmytree

Nice work MD.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Larry is makes a real good mess!


----------



## jefflovstrom

25 Phoenix dactylifera's in 4 hours, $2900.00 on a Saturdy with four guys. That is 16 man hours is like $181.00 per man hour. I am salary , so I dont count. Cloudy and gloomy morning turning partly nice day.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> 25 Phoenix dactylifera's in 4 hours, $2900.00 on a Saturdy with four guys. That is 16 man hours is like $181.00 per man hour. I am salary , so I dont count. Cloudy and gloomy morning turning partly nice day.
> Jeff



What type of rolling stock did you have on site; 20 inch chipper, loader 3 trucks...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, some jobs need to be done on weekends ( school's ) And yes we have massive rolling stock, and guys want overtime, I have plenty of that, I like a happy crew! 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Larry is makes a real good mess!



LOL, yup. It sure was nice when you and your guys were in town to help out with the haul off John. It really helped with the crane work. Can't remember the guy driving the log truck's name but he seemed to enjoy it. Said he didn't get to see much crane work back home. Said the trees were already on the ground by the time he got to them.


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> 25 Phoenix dactylifera's in 4 hours, $2900.00 on a Saturdy with four guys. That is 16 man hours is like $181.00 per man hour. I am salary , so I dont count. Cloudy and gloomy morning turning partly nice day.
> Jeff



Nice lick!


----------



## outofmytree

Today I changed my signature. Hey look, there's a website there now... I wonder what it looks like...opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> Today I changed my signature. Hey look, there's a website there now... I wonder what it looks like...opcorn:



Pretty good


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> 25 Phoenix dactylifera's in 4 hours, $2900.00 on a Saturdy with four guys. That is 16 man hours is like $181.00 per man hour. I am salary , so I dont count. Cloudy and gloomy morning turning partly nice day.
> Jeff



Way to go


----------



## TreeTarget

Think it's still "technically" poison ivy, but it seems to have mutated into something alot more...evil.


----------



## TreeTarget

tree md said:


> Well my tree is done. Didn't get many pics because it was all hands on deck with the ropes. When it comes to my priorities keeping the limbs and chunks out of the lines takes precedence over taking pretty pictures. Anyway, trust me it was an ugly tree. I had to rope every piece of it over the house and keep it off of the phase three lines that was less then 10 feet from the tree. It had my sphincter drawn up a couple of times. I had to pull about a 3000 pound knotted chunk off of me today at 40' with a back lean. I told one of the guys to take some pics while I was working the spar but they didn't come out. I guess he didn't work the camera right or something. Here are some pics I got before and after dropping the spar. Tight drop zone. Maybe 15'.



Great work...Would have loved seeing that stump milled. Just not practical sometimes, but it looks like it was a nice piece.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nothing much. Just sort of "hung around". ba dum ching!


----------



## treevet

Took a tear out through the farm country down River Road twisties with a bud. Smelled some manure, scoped some hotties and had a big time.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> LOL, yup. It sure was nice when you and your guys were in town to help out with the haul off John. It really helped with the crane work. Can't remember the guy driving the log truck's name but he seemed to enjoy it. Said he didn't get to see much crane work back home. Said the trees were already on the ground by the time he got to them.



Yeah, they are from way up north, almost to Lake Superior. Their typical property is a lakefront summer home that it is hard to get a crane on to. The company does not chip much of anything, they pile roadside, the grapple tuck picks it up and then the migrant tub grinder comes through 2-3 times a year. Then they sell the mulch out of their garden center and landscape company.


----------



## Jumper

Interview with CN "North America's Railroad" about becoming a conductor. If successful I start 3 May on a five week training course. Played hockey at noon in Sherwood Park, a suburb of Edmonton, looked for a place to live, bought two pairs of safety glasses and a pair of gloves to ride the bike with. Idle but a good day. Wish me luck re the job.


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yeah, they are from way up north, almost to Lake Superior. Their typical property is a lakefront summer home that it is hard to get a crane on to. The company does not chip much of anything, they pile roadside, the grapple tuck picks it up and then the migrant tub grinder comes through 2-3 times a year. Then they sell the mulch out of their garden center and landscape company.



LOL, I think he got a kick out of me chewing out the crane operator. He was a young kid and had never done a tree before. I should have probably got a bigger crane but the setup was on a corner lot and was an easy job for the 13 ton. Only problem was when I bid the job and figured out the setup all the lines were down. In the week between the sale and the job they had put in a new weather head and restored electric service. No biggie, I just had to work around a house drop. I had to get creative with the first pick to get the leader over the service drop. It rocked the kids boat a little bit and he freaked. He wanted to move to another spot from where I had him setup. I came down and looked the situation over and told him we were in the best spot. He then said he thought we needed a bigger crane and though we might need to back up and punt. I told him that backing up and punting was not an option. I called the owner (who has seen my work and have a good working relationship with) and told him what the kid told me and that I had told him that backing out was not an option. His boss told me that the kid had called him and told him the same thing. He told me that he told him failure is not an option and to do what I told him to do. I learned on the same crane he was operating and worked it to death. I know the limits of that crane and have no problem at all in pushing it to the limit.

Anyway, Your guy that was driving the log truck thought it was funny as hell when I chewed the kid out. He got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## pdqdl

I took my little knucklboom crane/chipper truck to the organic material dump and saved my f-350 from a rollover situation!

I had loaded the F-350 with wood chips from our dump zone and he was on his second load for the day. The scissor lift broke on one side only, and the whole load shifted to the right side of the truck, partly held up by the bent lift frame.

When I showed up, the right set of springs were completely flattened, the axle was touching the truck frame on that side, and the dump bed was hanging far off the side of the truck at about a 45° angle. It looked bad!

About 45 minutes later, we had gingerly managed to dump the load and restore the dump bed to it's parking spot on the truck frame. Scissor lift is badly damaged, and the truck frame or dump bed might be a bit twisted.

The main pivot pin in the middle of the scissor lift sheared off on the right side, causing the cascade of problems. *Was the truck or bed-lift overloaded?* I don't think so, but it was certainly a full load of wood chips onto a 12' long bed with 50" sides. My crane didn't have any trouble picking up the load along with the truck bed, and it has a 12,000 limit at 5' off the side, so I think it was just a worn hoist component.

There was no evidence of driver error. It's a good thing the truck didn't roll over, because I would probably have presumed that the roll-over broke the hoist and then blamed the driver for doing something stupid. I try to be pretty balanced about this kind of thing, but it is almost always operator error when a machine rolls.

This is the same driver that I saved last year with our crane when he almost rolled a small tractor simply unloading it from a trailer.


----------



## oldirty

at least he is consistent.


----------



## treeman82

Started what should have been a nice, easy 2 day job. Showed up on time, myself and 1 guy, HO comes out, while you're here let's take down this shagbark hickory by the road. Man did that SUCK!


----------



## TreeTarget

Weekend didn't heal the poison ivy as much as I would have liked...just blinked a bit more today.
Then we hacked, and snorted and snotted and wanted to vomit, but were not fortunate enough, as we dropped a sycamore...
Lots of nice furniture pieces, but barely worth the wonderful feelings associated with cutting it up...more of the same tomorrow, though less pollen (so says the boss) as there is no canopy left, but more vines and nasty ahead.
Spending the night thinking about the upcoming crane job at the homestead, and the slim-lined dynamics to the business that the boss is bringing about.
...all without a loan, refinancing or any government/private funding...Kudos...real businesses/men don't wage their futures on speculation or gov't bailouts. Good move.
Been fantasizing alot lately about getting to work in the shop...lots of backed up tree work though, and no relief in sight. This season is looking interesting...


----------



## treevet

Finished up on this property then picked up 2 tons of sod with my one ton Silverado and drove it 40 miles and planted it in my own yard. Chevy tough.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Finished up on this property then picked up 2 tons of sod with my one ton Silverado and drove it 40 miles and planted it in my own yard. Chevy tough.



But ,but I see a ford in that pic:monkey: the true tough truck lol
PS: nice work btw!


----------



## treevet

You right....Ford can be tough too....but Dog de ...now that is another story lol.

The smaller oak in the pict used to look like the big one until the hurricane hit. Found scale all over it and sprouts. That is the oldest house (left) in our town and the main structure prior to add ons dates to the late 1700's.

Hadn't worked on that property in years as the previous owner (there 6 years) insulted me and told me I would never work on this property again. My reply was "you better never move then". The IRS chased him into a smaller house rumor has it.

I waved to him as he drove by staring yesterday.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You right....Ford can be tough too....but Dog de ...now that is another story lol.
> 
> The smaller oak in the pict used to look like the big one until the hurricane hit. Found scale all over it and sprouts. That is the oldest house (left) in our town and the main structure prior to add ons dates to the late 1700's.
> 
> Hadn't worked on that property in years as the previous owner (there 6 years) insulted me and told me I would never work on this property again. My reply was "you better never move then". The IRS chased him into a smaller house rumor has it.
> 
> I waved to him as he drove by staring yesterday.



Lol the ole snoot salute a wave and smile, they never know what your thinking lmfao


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Finished up on this property then picked up 2 tons of sod with my one ton Silverado and drove it 40 miles and planted it in my own yard. Chevy tough.



Thats a real nice house ....


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a real nice house ....



Thanks, I think we made the property look a lot nicer. Shoulda taken a before as both oaks were covered with dead and storm damage and we pruned a dozen or so others.
Nice high profile job and an established client from another property bought it. We're on it for good.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> You right....Ford can be tough too....but Dog de ...now that is another story lol.
> 
> The smaller oak in the pict used to look like the big one until the hurricane hit. Found scale all over it and sprouts. That is the oldest house (left) in our town and the main structure prior to add ons dates to the late 1700's.
> 
> Hadn't worked on that property in years as the previous owner (there 6 years) insulted me and told me I would never work on this property again. My reply was "you better never move then". The IRS chased him into a smaller house rumor has it.
> 
> I waved to him as he drove by staring yesterday.



Ha ha, I guess that's the way the doughnut rolls. Good for you.

Anyway, after coming off a good banning from telling that yackass with the 800 dollar pine tree up against his house to go pound saly I went and got a bunch of handle/motor mounts for all the saws.
Gave them all a good BJ and cleaned off the cooling fins real well with some gum cutter. I am sure they are lighter now. I sure hate that mix of sawdust and bar oil probably more than anything else.


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at one of the sickest jobs I have ever seen in this area. Tons of dead/dying ash trees, most at least 90 to 100' (or better). Guys wants to clean up the woods underneath these monsters too. All climbers mostly (due to height and location). I work for the guys son already and come highly recommended.. its like its own little island of sick dog takedowns with mds written all over it. lol. I haven't even counted how many yet, but its a lot - and theyre all freakishly tall for this area. The best part about this gig would be the thousand cord straight ash firewood and the fact that its less than a half mile from my shop. 

Still working on the crane gig too blakes and oldirty. Waiting for a call back from the guy so I can hit him with some numbers is all. Hopefully it comes through.. I'm not gonna try and get rich off the guy, but this sort of job is what it is $ wise.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS;2170571
... Tons of dead/dying ash trees said:


> I don't know the rules, as the ash borer hasn't made it here yet. You might find that somebody might try to keep you from transporting or converting to firewood.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> I don't know the rules, as the ash borer hasn't made it here yet. You might find that somebody might try to keep you from transporting or converting to firewood.



Its not EAB. that hasn't made it here.. yet anyways.

I think its either ash decline or ash yellows. It has been going on for years (the ash trees dying). There just seems to be an exceptionally high number on this poor (rich) guy's property.


----------



## tree md

Nice job TV!

I just wish I could get a call on a tree under 30". I had another Gum down the road from the last Gum I did. Jeezuz those things have a lot of clean up. I put it on the ground and got everything cleaned up except the last half of the spar I dropped. Got to go to the doctor tomorrow so it will be Thursday before I can finish hauling the rest of the pole off. At least I got the stump ground. I hate leaving anything in the yard but I'm just gonna have to do what I have to do. I'd give anything for a nice small takedown right now or maybe a deadwood job...


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Looked at one of the sickest jobs I have ever seen in this area. Tons of dead/dying ash trees, most at least 90 to 100' (or better). Guys wants to clean up the woods underneath these monsters too. All climbers mostly (due to height and location). I work for the guys son already and come highly recommended.. its like its own little island of sick dog takedowns with mds written all over it. lol. I haven't even counted how many yet, but its a lot - and theyre all freakishly tall for this area. The best part about this gig would be the thousand cord straight ash firewood and the fact that its less than a half mile from my shop.
> 
> Still working on the crane gig too blakes and oldirty. Waiting for a call back from the guy so I can hit him with some numbers is all. Hopefully it comes through.. I'm not gonna try and get rich off the guy, but this sort of job is what it is $ wise.




hey. how far you from the border?

and i might have to take a week off and come down to give you some help on that ash job. let me know that sounds like a good time indeed!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> Looked at one of the sickest jobs I have ever seen in this area. Tons of dead/dying ash trees, most at least 90 to 100' (or better). Guys wants to clean up the woods underneath these monsters too. All climbers mostly (due to height and location).



Sounds like a long term project that you set a budget to do a couple days a month. 

I remember some hollows out there that had some huge trees in them, do you think it is a problem with long-term drought/water table, or a pest problem?


----------



## Jumper

Was at a military funeral today at the Edmonton Garrison for Captain Ken Calkins, who died of meningitis very suddenly last week at the too young age of 44. I knew him from the years I spent in 33 CBG HQ in Ottawa in the G1 and G4 shops; he was really helpful as I got my combat boots wet in the field of military personel administration in the former branch. Seven kids, the youngest six, without a Dad. The Army sure knows how to do a funeral;sadly they've had lots of practice lately. Amazing when you consider he spent more than half his life, 27+ years , in the service of Canada as a Gunner, a Armoured Officer and latterly as a Logistics Officer. The chapel was packed, and the trip to the cemetary was amazing considering we were escorted by no less than nine Edmonton and Military Police squad cars, who closed 97th St, the major northern arterial road into the city to allow the procession to pass, leapfogging as we travelled-evidently they too have got the procedure down pat. And all the city cops were lined up on Mark Messier Trail in St Albert as we entered the cemetary,saluting. The graveside service is what got me, the firing party from the PPCLI, and a bugler playing taps, then the presentation of the National colours, which had flown over the HQ and were on the casket, to his eldest son by the Area Commander, "from a grateful nation". Made me real proud to have been in for my 22 years, and even more proud of our current serving servicemen and women, Canadian and allied. Godspeed Ken.


----------



## ropensaddle

went out to grind for this customers spread and then re hosed my bucket control lines


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like a nice day, Rope. Hey, If you was stumping near closer trees to your grind, would you not go to deep as the roots removed may affect the surroundng trees? Cool pic, thought it might be one of the trees in the grove , Now I see it was a loner. Nice scenery!
Jeff
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like a nice day, Rope. Hey, If you was stumping near closer trees to your grind, would you not go to deep as the roots removed may affect the surroundng trees? Cool pic, thought it might be one of the trees in the grove , Now I see it was a loner. Nice scenery!
> Jeff
> Jeff



Yeah it was a nice two hours lol, the bucket re hose took much longer, got done at dark! Still need to check for bugs but I flew it, check it out better in the AM


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> Was at a military funeral today at the Edmonton Garrison for Captain Ken Calkins, who died of meningitis very suddenly last week at the too young age of 44. I knew him from the years I spent in 33 CBG HQ in Ottawa in the G1 and G4 shops; he was really helpful as I got my combat boots wet in the field of military personel administration in the former branch. Seven kids, the youngest six, without a Dad. The Army sure knows how to do a funeral;sadly they've had lots of practice lately. Amazing when you consider he spent more than half his life, 27+ years , in the service of Canada as a Gunner, a Armoured Officer and latterly as a Logistics Officer. The chapel was packed, and the trip to the cemetary was amazing considering we were escorted by no less than nine Edmonton and Military Police squad cars, who closed 97th St, the major northern arterial road into the city to allow the procession to pass, leapfogging as we travelled-evidently they too have got the procedure down pat. And all the city cops were lined up on Mark Messier Trail in St Albert as we entered the cemetary,saluting. The graveside service is what got me, the firing party from the PPCLI, and a bugler playing taps, then the presentation of the National colours, which had flown over the HQ and were on the casket, to his eldest son by the Area Commander, "from a grateful nation". Made me real proud to have been in for my 22 years, and even more proud of our current serving servicemen and women, Canadian and allied. Godspeed Ken.



Sorry to hear your friend passed away Jumper. RIP


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> If you was stumping near closer trees to your grind, would you not go to deep as the roots removed may affect the surrounding trees?



If I am setting up a grind in a stand or grouping I will specify that only the but and palisade be ground, and all caution be used to watch for adjacent roots. Often i will price it to "scuff" it down just below grade. Then tell the HO to add a little extra fert to the area.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Jumper said:


> The graveside service is what got me, the firing party from the PPCLI, and a bugler playing taps...



I did not understand why my Dad would get upset when I played Taps on my clarinet, back when I was a pre-teen. Now-a-days the mere thought dampens my eyes.


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> went out to grind for this customers spread and then re hosed my bucket control lines



Hey Rope ,how you liking those yellow jackets?


----------



## tree md

Jumper said:


> Was at a military funeral today at the Edmonton Garrison for Captain Ken Calkins, who died of meningitis very suddenly last week at the too young age of 44. I knew him from the years I spent in 33 CBG HQ in Ottawa in the G1 and G4 shops; he was really helpful as I got my combat boots wet in the field of military personel administration in the former branch. Seven kids, the youngest six, without a Dad. The Army sure knows how to do a funeral;sadly they've had lots of practice lately. Amazing when you consider he spent more than half his life, 27+ years , in the service of Canada as a Gunner, a Armoured Officer and latterly as a Logistics Officer. The chapel was packed, and the trip to the cemetary was amazing considering we were escorted by no less than nine Edmonton and Military Police squad cars, who closed 97th St, the major northern arterial road into the city to allow the procession to pass, leapfogging as we travelled-evidently they too have got the procedure down pat. And all the city cops were lined up on Mark Messier Trail in St Albert as we entered the cemetary,saluting. The graveside service is what got me, the firing party from the PPCLI, and a bugler playing taps, then the presentation of the National colours, which had flown over the HQ and were on the casket, to his eldest son by the Area Commander, "from a grateful nation". Made me real proud to have been in for my 22 years, and even more proud of our current serving servicemen and women, Canadian and allied. Godspeed Ken.



God bless your friend Jumper. And God bless you for you service.

I worked for my best client today. Not much, move a bird bath and a few planters around, fertilize a few trees, put some glasses up in the high cabinet for them and discuss what they want me to do in their garden. I don't do this for everyone but Joyce has been a dear friend and advocate and put a lot of money in my pocket through her position as HOA President. Her husband Walt is a Korean veteran who had his feet froze about half off in that God forsaken country as well as being shot up pretty good. It is my pleasure to work for these folks as they are in their 80's and just can't do it by themselves anymore. While we were there Walt told my groundman, Nate, what to do and the numbers to call to get the most out of his Army retirement. He retired out of the Guard (after serving two tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan). My groundman has 25 years service in the Army, 8 years active and the rest through the Guard. Sad thing is, He can't receive his retirement or any benefits until he is 60 because he retired out of the Guard, even though he spent all three tours while he was in the Guard.

Anyway, it is absolutely my privilege and honor to work for and with both of these guys now.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> God bless your friend Jumper. And God bless you for you service.
> 
> I worked for my best client today. Not much, move a bird bath and a few planters around, fertilize a few trees, put some glasses up in the high cabinet for them and discuss what they want me to do in their garden. I don't do this for everyone but Joyce has been a dear friend and advocate and put a lot of money in my pocket through her position as HOA President. Her husband Walt is a Korean veteran who had his feet froze about half off in that God forsaken country as well as being shot up pretty good. It is my pleasure to work for these folks as they are in their 80's and just can't do it by themselves anymore. While we were there Walt told my groundman, Nate, what to do and the numbers to call to get the most out of his Army retirement. He retired out of the Guard (after serving two tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan). My groundman has 25 years service in the Army, 8 years active and the rest through the Guard. Sad thing is, He can't receive his retirement or any benefits until he is 60 because he retired out of the Guard, even though he spent all three tours while he was in the Guard.
> 
> Anyway, it is absolutely my privilege and honor to work for and with both of these guys now.



 freedom isn't free


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Palms*

On one of our courses. Do yoe see Carlos in the Date Palm in the last pic? He is in the upper right top cutting out all the fruit.:jawdrop:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

I never see them around here cool really never seen a palm except in pictures. Good job Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> On one of our courses. Do yoe see Carlos in the Date Palm in the last pic? He is in the upper right top cutting out all the fruit.:jawdrop:
> Jeff



NJ Jeff and crew!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Thanks guys!
Jeff


----------



## Jumper

treevet said:


> freedom isn't free



Yup. Ask the 142 families of our most recent wartime deaths, not to mention the thousands who preceded them. Dreadful, awful cost.


----------



## tree MDS

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Sounds like a long term project that you set a budget to do a couple days a month.
> 
> I remember some hollows out there that had some huge trees in them, do you think it is a problem with long-term drought/water table, or a pest problem?



It would be nice to break it up like that if I can. I don't know how familiar you are with rich old Italian guys.. but this guy sort of strikes me as the type that just wants to get it done. Everything on his property is mint - except for that one single dandelion in the front yard. I was real tempted to pluck it out. lol.

I'm going to do some more research over the weekend, but its definitely not drought. There are actually wetlands at the end of this group. I have been watching white ash die in this area for 15 years or better. It usually hits certain areas where they all slowly decline.. but a mile away the ash trees will be fine. We usually tell people "they have a blight", and there's nothing you can really do but remove them once they're that far gone. But its probably a combination of ash yellows and ash decline - at least that's my guess so far.

Oldirty, if you're serious let me know. It will be a few weeks probably anyway.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> I'm going to do some more research over the weekend, but its definitely not drought. There are actually wetlands at the end of this group. I have been watching white ash die in this area for 15 years or better. It usually hits certain areas where they all slowly decline.. but a mile away the ash trees will be fine. We usually tell people "they have a blight", and there's nothing you can really do but remove them once they're that far gone. But its probably a combination of ash yellows and ash decline - at least that's my guess so far.



Last I read Ash-Yellows is a ubiquitous secondary stressor that becomes opportunistic. They found the phytoplasma in over 40% of healthy trees.

Was there any construction, roadwork at the end of the drainage that could have caused the water table to rise? I see this all over in S/E WI.


----------



## Jumper

Exciting day so far, just finished my laundry and picked up a cooked rotisserie chicken to go with my caesar salad later, also sourdough bread. It is going to be a beautiful aft, 23C(about 75F)! I can pretend I am back in Florida and not Alberta in mid April. Must be a brush fire burning somewhere- I smell smoke. Bring on the mosquitos.

Off to West Edmonton Mall in the aft and then to St Albert with a cheesecake ( and some fresh strawberries) in tow to visit an old jumping friend. Standing joke between us, it was 1989 and we were doing an airshow in Victoria, BC and Eileen bought some china, which struck me as being odd given her then nomadic lifestyle. She said she would serve me tea off the "fine china" anytime so long as I brought cheesecake, so that is what I do everytime I visit and she reciprocates as promised.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Jumper said:


> so that is what I do everytime I visit and she reciprocates as promised.



Good friends are more precious then gold.


----------



## tree MDS

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Last I read Ash-Yellows is a ubiquitous secondary stressor that becomes opportunistic. They found the phytoplasma in over 40% of healthy trees.
> 
> Was there any construction, roadwork at the end of the drainage that could have caused the water table to rise? I see this all over in S/E WI.



My research says ash yellows is "considered a key contributing factor to the Decline syndrome". So it looks like we're both on the right track there. 

I'm not sure about the drainage thing. I will check that out next time I go over there. Its a pretty old neighborhood, but something may have changed. 

Any thoughts on excessive weed control from the lawn leaching down into this stand and inhibiting root function or anything like that John? I commented on how nice the lawn looks, and he said he has some guys that do a beutiful job with it (except for the one dandalion that is).


----------



## treevet

took a little tear thru the countryside to a n. kentucky town where the last 4 mayors have been dogs. couple of picts of country side and a riding buddy and a friends bike that was in the store. it was less than 50 f making for some great riding.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

river down a 200 ft embankment


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

Rabbit Hatch Kentucky on the Ohio River.


----------



## tree md

Used to spend a lot of time with my cousin in Independence, KY when I was a kid. Looked a lot like the area in your pics.


----------



## TreeTarget

Boss is turkey hunting this week, so am off today, it seems.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeTarget said:


> Boss is turkey hunting this week, so am off today, it seems.



What ever you do, don't go hunting with him lol, you will be hooked:monkey:


----------



## TreeTarget

ropensaddle said:


> What ever you do, don't go hunting with him lol, you will be hooked:monkey:



I used to go hunting with him years ago, but don't think he cared at all for my technique. If something comes around within 15-20 minutes or so...it's gonna die. After that window however, my camo gets the best of me and I fade into the environment...literally...as I sleep until whatever was going to be on the menu has passed safely by. I call it Predatory-Narcolepsy...haven't found a cure.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeTarget said:


> I used to go hunting with him years ago, but don't think he cared at all for my technique. If something comes around within 15-20 minutes or so...it's gonna die. After that window however, my camo gets the best of me and I fade into the environment...literally...as I sleep until whatever was going to be on the menu has passed safely by. I call it Predatory-Narcolepsy...haven't found a cure.



Brawhahahahahahah too funny lol, ya gots to learn to sleep with one eye open friend!


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhahahahahahah too funny lol, ya gots to learn to sleep with one eye open friend!



Two years ago I got setup in my tree stand a little after 2 PM. I was sleepy as heck because I had been working hard and hunting hard every free minute. The last thing I remember was telling myself DON'T FALL ASLEEP! Something rustled and woke me up about an hour later... It was a massive buck that I had been after for two years. I knew he was traveling the area and that's why I was so intent on staying awake. He had crossed right under me. By the time I woke up he had moved to 30 yards away downwind from me. He had smelled me and was aware of my presence. I was bow hunting so all I could do was wave good bye as he scuttled off. I was sick. I don't think I have fallen asleep since...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Two years ago I got setup in my tree stand a little after 2 PM. I was sleepy as heck because I had been working hard and hunting hard every free minute. The last thing I remember was telling myself DON'T FALL ASLEEP! Something rustled and woke me up about an hour later... It was a massive buck that I had been after for two years. I knew he was traveling the area and that's why I was so intent on staying awake. He had crossed right under me. By the time I woke up he had moved to 30 yards away downwind from me. He had smelled me and was aware of my presence. I was bow hunting so all I could do was wave good bye as he scuttled off. I was sick. I don't think I have fallen asleep since...



I think he was the one waving bye bye lol


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I think he was the one waving bye bye lol



LOL, you won't believe what happened on the one I got this year Rope. I had gotten into the woods after daylight that morning (long story) and set up in a spot where I had moved my stand just three days previous. I had seen a nice buck chasing does in there and he was skirting me. This is the second year he had skirted me in the same stand about a hundred yards away so I said I'll fix his ass and relocated. Well, I got in just after daylight and as I walked up to my stand he was standing thirty yards away. He swapped ends and was gone. I was sick. I had been hunting this buck for two years and the day I could have got a shot he busted me at my stand, coming in after daylight. I just sat there in my stand and didn't even put my release on. A doe walked by at 15 yards and I just watched her walk by. I mean I was SICK! It was raining off and on and I had thought about just going back to the truck and making some calls that i needed to at 9. I ended up strapping my release on though and sat it out. at 9:50, to my amazement the buck came back through. He was following the doe that had come through earlier. I double lunged him at 30 yards!!! I couldn't believe it!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, you won't believe what happened on the one I got this year Rope. I had gotten into the woods after daylight that morning (long story) and set up in a spot where I had moved my stand just three days previous. I had seen a nice buck chasing does in there and he was skirting me. This is the second year he had skirted me in the same stand about a hundred yards away so I said I'll fix his ass and relocated. Well, I got in just after daylight and as I walked up to my stand he was standing thirty yards away. He swapped ends and was gone. I was sick. I had been hunting this buck for two years and the day I could have got a shot he busted me at my stand, coming in after daylight. I just sat there in my stand and didn't even put my release on. A doe walked by at 15 yards and I just watched her walk by. I mean I was SICK! It was raining off and on and I had thought about just going back to the truck and making some calls that i needed to at 9. I ended up strapping my release on though and sat it out. at 9:50, to my amazement the buck came back through. He was following the doe that had come through earlier. I double lunged him at 30 yards!!! I couldn't believe it!!!



Your telling a hunter he won't believe lol. I have seen does fighting for dominance ,I got one for ya md I had been playing cat and mouse with a buck approaching 200 class 15"g-2's and six countable points on each side,not including eye guards. I seen him 50 yards above me two mourning's so moved higher up the draw he then was where my stand was prior to moving lol and caught wind. I decided to put stand in a spot I knew he could not smell me and give him a two day calming break. I got there in darkness but light was soon to break the horizon I had two arrows and no quiver just put them in my back pack. In the climb I had somehow dropped one arrow and did not notice until I was settled in and it was now light enough to see it twenty two feet beneath me laying on the forest floor. I thought hmmmmmmmmmmmmm what is the chance at getting two shots on this five year old buck and decide to let the arrow lay. My initial plan to move my stand was paying off, or so I thought cause; I heard sticks breaking heading my excited way. I first seen him at around a hundred yards, he was on a mission a steady walk to bed, which to my amazement would place him thirty yards below me. Knowing he would just keep cruising and not stop, I decided to come to draw and follow and release aiming a few inches in front of his vitals.I released the string on my mathews to try to take pope and young number two and hit a vine which sent the arrow over this bucks back side. Now this buck jumped and took a couple steps looking at where the arrow hit the dirt. The irony was, that put him broadside and instead of thirty yards like he was when I missed, he was now at 15 and looking down hill and away from my direction. I looked down at the arrow laying in those leaf's and then at this magnificent once in a lifetime buck which by the way was still there trying to figure out what had just occurred. This memory will always be etched in my brain and I never saw that buck again. I got a quiver now lmfao


----------



## TreeTarget

There is a story about a man, a knife and an unbelievable battle with a hostile deer floating about...Could ask the author/survivor/victor/cook to post the story, but I think the facial expressions would be lost in the telling in text. Still, I may ask...good story...witnesses to the aftermath helped the believeability factor.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We got one of those TCIA Accreditation inspectors coming in first thing in the morning. He is gonna check us out. He will watch all my guys arrive and what they do. Gonna watch for the drivers pre-trip inspection, equipment prep, and follow us to a job and it goes on. Should be a good day, right? I think he will be impressed. What sucks is they are calling for rain. I go for my CTSP next week, so I think I am prepared.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Your telling a hunter he won't believe lol. I have seen does fighting for dominance ,I got one for ya md ...



WI is as, or more fanatical about deer hunting then anywhere else I've lived. I cannot remember how many stories like those I have heard, where only the punch line changes.

..."was about to make the shot, and my new wife calls out asking where the thermos is"...

..." I was walking out, after dark, and there he is- On the side of the road, next to a not hunting sign, browsing on fallen corn for the fall harvest..."

..."I waited for my kid to take the shot, and he froze..."


The scariest "deer story" I ever heard was in a bar; "... I only got off one sight shot today, but I did get three sound shots". Where is he hunting, I do not want to be withing a mile!

My Li'l Sis married into a hunting family, she has a bigger rack than anyone else in the family. 
Even her father-in-law.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> WI is as, or more fanatical about deer hunting then anywhere else I've lived. I cannot remember how many stories like those I have heard, where only the punch line changes.
> 
> ..."was about to make the shot, and my new wife calls out asking where the thermos is"...
> 
> ..." I was walking out, after dark, and there he is- On the side of the road, next to a not hunting sign, browsing on fallen corn for the fall harvest..."
> 
> ..."I waited for my kid to take the shot, and he froze..."
> 
> 
> The scariest "deer story" I ever heard was in a bar; "... I only got off one sight shot today, but I did get three sound shots". Where is he hunting, I do not want to be withing a mile!
> 
> My Li'l Sis married into a hunting family, she has a bigger rack than anyone else in the family.
> Even her father-in-law.



Lmfao I like big racks:monkey: Seriously you are right many things carry over throughout the country like they sent divers down to repair the flood gates and catfish were big enough to swallow a man hole. PS: I have been to the lake that started that and has had several world record fish but last I heard the Mississippi river had broken the record that was at Texoma for catfish. I don't like hearing the idiot shots like we took some brush shots either,number one rule, know your target.


----------



## treevet

I was talking to these guys that drove way up into New England to go deer hunting last year and when I asked if they got any they said there was some close calls. 

I said just follow me down the country road I jog on and I run into sometimes 10 at a time and I will jump one and get him in a headlock and I'll give him to you and save your travelling money.

How hard can it be to hunt and kill a big dumb animal like that?


----------



## Jumper

Visited here this aft after a noon time hockey game. Quite fascinating, all about the first really big oil strike in Alberta in 1947, a boom that continues today. Amazing that wells all around this one are still in use, as are hundreds of "Nodding Donkies" in and around Redwater where I passed thru last weekend en route north, that field dating from 1948.

http://www.leducnumber1.com/about-us/leduc-1-history.html

This quote from the above I found interesting "Over the same period, Alberta’s oil output zoomed from 6.7 million barrels annually to 144 million (by 1956), and Canada was well on the way to being a major international oil producer." In 2006 Canada produced very close to one billion barrels of crude, and certainly is over that figure now, naturally occuring and synthetic.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I was talking to these guys that drove way up into New England to go deer hunting last year and when I asked if they got any they said there was some close calls.
> 
> I said just follow me down the country road I jog on and I run into sometimes 10 at a time and I will jump one and get him in a headlock and I'll give him to you and save your travelling money.
> 
> How hard can it be to hunt and kill a big dumb animal like that?



When they are being pressured like where I hunt on public land it can be a real challenge and especially with a bow!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Come on guys, get your own deer hunting thread going or I am gonna get my BB gun!!!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Come on guys, get your own deer hunting thread going or I am gonna get my BB gun!!!
> Jeff


Careful I just got me a big shot lmfao


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Careful I just got me a big shot lmfao



UCH!- I will shut up! Hey, I went to a $200 dollar seminar for 6.5 CEU's and wow, I really got something out of it! It was titled " Workplace Safety and CAL/OSHA Compliance", I really learned alot.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> UCH!- I will shut up! Hey, I went to a $200 dollar seminar for 6.5 CEU's and wow, I really got something out of it! It was titled " Workplace Safety and CAL/OSHA Compliance", I really learned alot.
> Jeff



I cleaned up three pines and ground 11 stumps


----------



## ropensaddle

Time to go clean-up after the power line maintenance crews lmao. I got seven more pines to chip load and haul and stumps! Maybe they could just sub me and call it disaster crew inc.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Come on guys, get your own deer hunting thread going or I am gonna get my BB gun!!!
> Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


>


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I was talking to these guys that drove way up into New England to go deer hunting last year and when I asked if they got any they said there was some close calls.
> 
> I said just follow me down the country road I jog on and I run into sometimes 10 at a time and I will jump one and get him in a headlock and I'll give him to you and save your travelling money.
> 
> How hard can it be to hunt and kill a big dumb animal like that?



You can hardly throw a stone without hitting a wild turkey or a deer around here either. The supermarkets have tons of good meat for sale... I think a lot of hunters are just looking for an excuse to get away from the old lady... this getting suited up like rambo and spritzing up with deer jizz just makes me chuckle.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You can hardly throw a stone without hitting a wild turkey or a deer around here either. The supermarkets have tons of good meat for sale... I think a lot of hunters are just looking for an excuse to get away from the old lady... this getting suited up like rambo and spritzing up with deer jizz just makes me chuckle.



Tell you what next season try to take a buck on public land with a bow, I believe it wont take you long to discover it a challenge.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Tell you what next season try to take a buck on public land with a bow, I believe it wont take you long to discover it a challenge.



Well , about when the apples fall of the tree you could pretty much walk out there and lure one right in the house... or blast the living crap out of it from the sofa while its just standing there .

Deer are like cops; never around when you need one. Hell, can't drive through Valley Forge for fear of wrecking into one but get all dolled up and sling a rifle over your shoulder and you can't find not a one.


----------



## treevet

My ex bro in law went pick up huntin with 2 other guys. One guys drives and my ex bro in law and the guy invited him in the back with the window of the cap up. 

They back down a dirt road and the first one sees a deer shoots him. The driver stops to take a piss and a deer wondering what was going on sticks his head inside the bed thru the cap window. 

The guy invited my bro in law blew his face entirely off.


----------



## treevet

Had a pretty good week so far, about $7k off my 2 man crew. But I still sense something is wrong out there by the flow of calls after tax day. Not hard to keep a 2 man crew busy but we should be buried now. When you get buried you can bid whatever you want.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Had a pretty good week so far, about $7k off my 2 man crew. But I still sense something is wrong out there by the flow of calls after tax day. Not hard to keep a 2 man crew busy but we should be buried now. When you get buried you can bid whatever you want.



Apprehension is the one thing that will keep the prices right this year and hence i truly believe that the customers will feed that and take advantage of the position there in , and they are fully in control and with that being said I will not be buying any new equipment this year and I will answer all calls and bid all work like I have nothing for the following day...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


>



Dang man, I did not know there were no stores near you. Must suck hunting for dinner every nite. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


>



I think you cut your nails too short and that sir will damage your cuticle .....


----------



## Kogafortwo

The only good squirrels are dead ones!


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Well , about when the apples fall of the tree you could pretty much walk out there and lure one right in the house... or blast the living crap out of it from the sofa while its just standing there .
> 
> Deer are like cops; never around when you need one. Hell, can't drive through Valley Forge for fear of wrecking into one but get all dolled up and sling a rifle over your shoulder and you can't find not a one.



Public and private land create two different animals


----------



## Jumper

Kogafortwo said:


> The only good squirrels are dead ones!



Glorified rat with a long tail.


----------



## Jumper

treemandan said:


> Well , about when the apples fall of the tree you could pretty much walk out there and lure one right in the house... or blast the living crap out of it from the sofa while its just standing there .
> 
> Deer are like cops; never around when you need one. Hell, can't drive through Valley Forge for fear of wrecking into one but get all dolled up and sling a rifle over your shoulder and you can't find not a one.



How true, the Jeep I had rented last August had no trouble finding a deer near Conklin, Alberta to the tune of some $4200.:jester:


----------



## TreeTarget

...pined for a miter saw...shopped for a miter saw...didn't get a miter saw. Don't want to waste money on crap, and boss doesn't help with his two cents and nay-saying all the time. Gonna end up buying a new one, I can see it now.

Finally got ahold of a neighboring landlord...he is seemingly cool about what it will cost him for his part of the crane removal at my house.

Wife went out and bought me beer.

Kind of liked the way the day turned out...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Apprehension is the one thing that will keep the prices right this year and hence i truly believe that the customers will feed that and take advantage of the position there in , and they are fully in control and with that being said I will not be buying any new equipment this year and I will answer all calls and bid all work like I have nothing for the following day...



Ditto

Plus....if anyone thinks getting hit with a hurricane is good for business (in the long run) if it hits in your own town.....they got a rude awakening coming.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> but get all dolled up and sling a rifle over your shoulder



Gay cake anyone?


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Gay cake anyone?



What's with all the camo anyway? Don't ya have to wear a bright orange vest anyway? Well that just clashes! A fashion travesty!

I pretty much had to stop riding my mountain bike because of the clothes.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I think you cut your nails too short and that sir will damage your cuticle .....



I keep em short because if you catch a nail and bend it back it hurts like hell. I like when the idex finger is a little long, I can stick a finger up my nose and hook a big booger between the nail and finger and pull it out real good. Sometimes they are so big and long it feels like I am pulling my brain out.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> What's with all the camo anyway? Don't ya have to wear a bright orange vest anyway? Well that just clashes! A fashion travesty!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I keep em short because if you catch a nail and bend it back it hurts like hell. I like when the idex finger is a little long, I can stick a finger up my nose and hook a big booger between the nail and finger and pull it out real good. Sometimes they are so big and long it feels like I am pulling my brain out.



I your case dan u may be


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I keep em short because if you catch a nail and bend it back it hurts like hell. I like when the idex finger is a little long, I can stick a finger up my nose and hook a big booger between the nail and finger and pull it out real good. Sometimes they are so big and long it feels like I am pulling my brain out.



probably 99 percent saw dust.

Feels as good as taking a piss you thought was gonna come outta your teeth to get those big fellas out


----------



## ropensaddle

Trying to decide if I want to go climb a gum tree in a nader watch:monkey: It is a simple climb piece down top and drop trunk cut into handle-able sections and leave lay. Look like the nader threat is going to be over soon but who knows.


----------



## treevet

tor....nader?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> tor....nader?



eeeeeeeeeeeeeup:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl

treemandan said:


>



How did you get the squirrel to take a nap on the end of your gun?





Must be a pet, and likes his belly rubbed, Eh?


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> How did you get the squirrel to take a nap on the end of your gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a pet, and like his belly rubbed, Eh?



I dont know about that,but I can hypnotize a chicken:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl

Ok. But what is your technique?

You prolly use the "Al Gore" method, eh?










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqeL105qUIU&feature=related

[Turning them on their back and making pointless circles in the air, rather than the traditional way of drawing a line in the dirt !]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M268UccYVCE&feature=related


----------



## Kogafortwo

What I did today:

went for a 4 mile run
emptied good fuel out of own equipment that won't be run for a while into container of "good" 2 stoke mix
emptied bad fuel out of various neighbors and friends' equipment that they gave me to fix up, dumped it all into the 96 Jeep
shop-vacc'ed the leaves and scunge out of the outdoor A/C units and hosed them out before summer heat hits us
put away the garden hoses, since it is finally raining in SC
put delicate new plants under the eaves since it is supposed to thunderstorm tomorrow
stacked big oak rounds for splitting this fall - my back hurts dammit
Ran the 028WB for 15-20 cuts to clean up the wood pile a little - can't wait to give it a 46mm 028S lung transplant - P&C sitting on the shelf!
Did the string trimming around the garden beds and the shoreline- gotta be able to see the gators before they sneak up on you
ran chipper for an hour to kill off the pile of chipper scrap, will spread it on the flower beds another day
The Big Old Snapper Mower: fixed the steering - too long of a story to tell, cleaned out the carb main jet, put a set screw in the right side rear axle retainer, mowed the front lawn with it to justify all my excellent mechanical work

I am very tired and want my wife to rub my back with some smelly stuff and then leave me alone until tomorrow morning.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Ok. But what is your technique?
> 
> You prolly use the "Al Gore" method, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqeL105qUIU&feature=related
> 
> [Turning them on their back and making pointless circles in the air, rather than the traditional way of drawing a line in the dirt !]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M268UccYVCE&feature=related



Yup stick in the dirt but it never worked on game birds well


----------



## pdqdl

Rope: If you ever get good or fast enough to catch wild game birds alive, you will have earned all that rep you carry around!

Whether or not you can hypnotize them will be beside the point. 
I want to see the video of you chasing down and catching a wild turkey! Even a pheasant or grouse would be ok, too.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Rope: If you ever get good or fast enough to catch wild game birds alive, you will have earned all that rep you carry around!
> 
> Whether or not you can hypnotize them will be beside the point.
> I want to see the video of you chasing down and catching a wild turkey! Even a pheasant or grouse would be ok, too.



Lol I was talking about game chickens lmfao.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Brought out the spray gun this weekend. Guess we gotta rename the truck. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Brought out the spray gun this weekend. Guess we gotta rename the truck. lol



I have its little brother its name is silver lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

This must be it's baby brother then, rope. 






I'm just happy that our fleet now matches for the first time. Should have the letters done up for the big guy in a day or two. It's the only truck that's consistently on the job and I'm hoping it'll bring in a call or two a week. Hoping...


----------



## treevet

Brush the gas tank gloss black and put a little tire shine on and you'd be surprised the dif. These used truck places around gloss spray the tires but that obviously will flake off after they sell them.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Brush the gas tank gloss black and put a little tire shine on and you'd be surprised the dif. These used truck places around gloss spray the tires but that obviously will flake off after they sell them.



We were gonna spray bomb the tank with flat ( I really dislike gloss ) but I'm not sure what happened that we forgot. Once I get it lettered I'll probably do a bit finer detail, cleaning the tires, spraying the frame, wiping down windows, lights, mirrors, etc. Right now I'm just happy that it's not "City of Binghamton Yellow" anymore. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Brought out the spray gun this weekend. Guess we gotta rename the truck. lol



You're making me jealous... if work keeps coming in nice this year, I may have to go big truck. I just keep thinking how much wood I could stuff in that big ole box.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Brought out the spray gun this weekend. Guess we gotta rename the truck. lol



Nice truck


----------



## treemandan

Kogafortwo said:


> What I did today:
> 
> went for a 4 mile run
> emptied good fuel out of own equipment that won't be run for a while into container of "good" 2 stoke mix
> emptied bad fuel out of various neighbors and friends' equipment that they gave me to fix up, dumped it all into the 96 Jeep
> shop-vacc'ed the leaves and scunge out of the outdoor A/C units and hosed them out before summer heat hits us
> put away the garden hoses, since it is finally raining in SC
> put delicate new plants under the eaves since it is supposed to thunderstorm tomorrow
> stacked big oak rounds for splitting this fall - my back hurts dammit
> Ran the 028WB for 15-20 cuts to clean up the wood pile a little - can't wait to give it a 46mm 028S lung transplant - P&C sitting on the shelf!
> Did the string trimming around the garden beds and the shoreline- gotta be able to see the gators before they sneak up on you
> ran chipper for an hour to kill off the pile of chipper scrap, will spread it on the flower beds another day
> The Big Old Snapper Mower: fixed the steering - too long of a story to tell, cleaned out the carb main jet, put a set screw in the right side rear axle retainer, mowed the front lawn with it to justify all my excellent mechanical work
> 
> I am very tired and want my wife to rub my back with some smelly stuff and then leave me alone until tomorrow morning.



A 4 mile run? Why? Were you being chased?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> You're making me jealous... if work keeps coming in nice this year, I may have to go big truck. I just keep thinking how much wood I could stuff in that big ole box.



For me, it was SO worth it. It cost about 10 g's to put together but it holds 3 times what our one ton did. Granted, our 1 ton was smaller than yours though. On an average day, my partner and I fill this truck with chips once. Which means only one trip to the dump at the end of the day as opposed to making three runs during. Talk about saving time! Also it should be noted I've only spent about 200 bucks in fuel for both truck and chipper in the past two weeks. The 460 in our one ton would eat that in a day. I don't know much about diesels but the cummins' in our chipper and dump are easily saving me hundreds a week. They will pay for themselves in no time at all.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> For me, it was SO worth it. It cost about 10 g's to put together but it holds 3 times what our one ton did. Granted, our 1 ton was smaller than yours though. On an average day, my partner and I fill this truck with chips once. Which means only one trip to the dump at the end of the day as opposed to making three runs during. Talk about saving time! Also it should be noted I've only spent about 200 bucks in fuel for both truck and chipper in the past two weeks. The 460 in our one ton would eat that in a day. I don't know much about diesels but the cummins' in our chipper and dump are easily saving me hundreds a week. They will pay for themselves in no time at all.



I just sent out an estimate for a decent sized job about 40 mins away. I'm really kicking myself for being lazy about working on the other one ton last winter... tons of pine and garbadge/rotted norway to get rid of - and there is no dump out that way for wood, so its all gotta come back to over by Turbo Kyle's house (40 mins. away). 

I might just decide to do something this year like I said.. we'll see. Cash though, no loans! 

Anyways, thats a big accomplishment getting that truck done.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> This must be it's baby brother then, rope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just happy that our fleet now matches for the first time. Should have the letters done up for the big guy in a day or two. It's the only truck that's consistently on the job and I'm hoping it'll bring in a call or two a week. Hoping...



Little bro but way older hmmmmmmm  maybe it means little uncle:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> For me, it was SO worth it. It cost about 10 g's to put together but it holds 3 times what our one ton did. Granted, our 1 ton was smaller than yours though. On an average day, my partner and I fill this truck with chips once. Which means only one trip to the dump at the end of the day as opposed to making three runs during. Talk about saving time! Also it should be noted I've only spent about 200 bucks in fuel for both truck and chipper in the past two weeks. The 460 in our one ton would eat that in a day. I don't know much about diesels but the cummins' in our chipper and dump are easily saving me hundreds a week. They will pay for themselves in no time at all.



Lol I have thought of adding a hoist to the grapple truck I could chip a whole neighbor hood without dumping!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Cash though, no loans!



Right? What was it you were telling me? You make payments on the old stuff too, they're just less predictable. lol. My bro and I got a hoot out of that one. There's some truth to it though. I've spent well over 2 g's in the past week on my chipper and stump grinder combined. Not especially happy 'bout that.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have thought of adding a hoist to the grapple truck I could chip a whole neighbor hood without dumping!



Eh, just grab your pitchfork, ol' man! lol


----------



## pdqdl

I never understood why anybody would make a grapple truck _without_ a hoist.

Not even counting all the loose stuff that would need to be shoveled out, whatcha goin' to do if you get some logs jammed in where the grapple can't get a bite to unload them?


----------



## Kogafortwo

treemandan said:


> A 4 mile run? Why? Were you being chased?



Gotta keep up my speed and endurance. Mrs KG42 has now achieved green belt level in Kenpo Karate and can officially kick my a$$ all over the house.

Sometimes I don't have enough advance warning to grab the saw and mount my running-chainsaw-defense technique.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Eh, just grab your pitchfork, ol' man! lol


Lmfao I just may do that lol


pdqdl said:


> I never understood why anybody would make a grapple truck _without_ a hoist.
> 
> Not even counting all the loose stuff that would need to be shoveled out, whatcha goin' to do if you get some logs jammed in where the grapple can't get a bite to unload them?


Ok it was a dump the hoist was robbed before I bought the truck so got to find a used three stage cheapo 18 foot by six foot is a good sized box take a big hoist to dump it.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I just may do that lol
> 
> Ok it was a dump the hoist was robbed before I bought the truck so got to find a used three stage cheapo 18 foot by six foot is a good sized box take a big hoist to dump it.



Man, I would be all over that. Are other parts missing besides the piston and likely the drive shaft? Did they weld the box down? That wouldn't cost much to get that to work again would it?

I once had a non extending crane/winch with dump combo....wish I still had it.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Man, I would be all over that. Are other parts missing besides the piston and likely the drive shaft? Did they weld the box down? That wouldn't cost much to get that to work again would it?
> 
> I once had a non extending crane/winch with dump combo....wish I still had it.



Everthing to do with hoist is gone box still swivels you can dump the rakings with the boom and a chain someone welded to the box but seem dangerous to me so I rarely clean it. I think I will need a very large three stage cylinder and mount a control and should be able to use existing hydraulics. I want to find a good used hoist cheap lol. It really is not much trouble grabbing brush and unloading but if I could chip hmmmmmmmmmmmm get more done may need a tag axel too I know I have been heavy or overloaded a time or two because the truck is heavy empty 29000 and can only tag 44k with two rears need three or four!


----------



## treevet

yeah that does seem a little dangerous to pick up the box and it slips and then you have a free fall :agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> yeah that does seem a little dangerous to pick up the box and it slips and then you have a free fall :agree2:



I may have found a hoist but it was on a smaller or regular mack dump box not sure if it would be adequate. My wife wants pimp my truck to fix me up I suppose I would let them if they left computers and epa stuff off it


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I may have found a hoist but it was on a smaller or regular mack dump box not sure if it would be adequate. My wife wants pimp my truck to fix me up I suppose I would let them if they left computers and epa stuff off it



hahaha I got 8 trucks I would gladly drive TO pimp my truck. 

ps....we coulda took em to Jesse but he is in da dog house with Tiger


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> hahaha I got 8 trucks I would gladly drive TO pimp my truck.
> 
> ps....we coulda took em to Jesse but he is in da dog house with Tiger



Lol I am playing the hard to get card lol I bet they could not make my old mack look cool:Eye:


----------



## tree MDS

Any of you guys ever rent dumpsters to dispose of waste wood? Seems like it would be efficient method for an out of town job with a lot of pine/waste wood that I just bid on... if you only have a one ton like me that is.

My buddy says he rented one last year for like $300, I think he said it was like 20 yards. Seems like the way to go, just load it up with the tractor and call them up when done.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Any of you guys ever rent dumpsters to dispose of waste wood? Seems like it would be efficient method for an out of town job with a lot of pine/waste wood that I just bid on... if you only have a one ton like me that is.
> 
> My buddy says he rented one last year for like $300, I think he said it was like 20 yards. Seems like the way to go, just load it up with the tractor and call them up when done.



Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Any of you guys ever rent dumpsters to dispose of waste wood? Seems like it would be efficient method for an out of town job with a lot of pine/waste wood that I just bid on... if you only have a one ton like me that is.
> 
> My buddy says he rented one last year for like $300, I think he said it was like 20 yards. Seems like the way to go, just load it up with the tractor and call them up when done.



How do you get the chips in with a torch?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Sounds like a good idea.



Yeah, if I get the job, I'm gonna be meeting the dumpster with plywood though. I'm a little worried about tearing up the (very rich) customers lawn or driveway with the thing.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> How do you get the chips in with a torch?



He said the end opened up like a ramp, and they drove the tractor right in.

Chip dump is 15 mins away, so I can box those.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> He said the end opened up like a ramp, and they drove the tractor right in.
> 
> Chip dump is 15 mins away, so I can box those.



Interesting very interesting so 300 is there a daily charge too or just 3 bills per load I would hate to schedule and have rain or chipper trouble and be charged 3 per day!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Interesting very interesting so 300 is there a daily charge too or just 3 bills per load I would hate to schedule and have rain or chipper trouble and be charged 3 per day!



Not sure yet.. but I think its by the load. I know my friend had it for at least two days @ $300. There must be a time limit though. I'll look into it if I get the job. I have never done this before, thats why I ask.

Last year I discovered that I can have 5 yards (the minimum) of topsoil delivered to the job, for less than the headaches/fuel and wear and tear on the old dump. I didnt end up getting that job - and rarely need that much topsoil - but these things are good to know. Always a learning expierience the tree biz.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Not sure yet.. but I think its by the load. I know my friend had it for at least two days @ $300. There must be a time limit though. I'll look into it if I get the job. I have never done this before, thats why I ask.
> 
> Last year I discovered that I can have 5 yards (the minimum) of topsoil delivered to the job, for less than the headaches/fuel and wear and tear on the old dump. I didnt end up getting that job - and rarely need that much topsoil - but these things are good to know. Always a learning expierience the tree biz.



Yup


----------



## TreeTarget

Can't say I don't need the break on occasion, but prefer it more spread out over time...Turkey season is killing me. Moreso out of boredom than anything else...


----------



## tree MDS

TreeTarget said:


> Can't say I don't need the break on occasion, but prefer it more spread out over time...Turkey season is killing me. Moreso out of boredom than anything else...



Oh, here we go, back to the elusive wild turkey.. shh.. be very quiet!


----------



## pdqdl

We bought, loaded, and delivered 4 concrete barricade blocks. $550.00 total revenue, it took me only two hours, two trucks, and $100 for the blocks. That's $225 per hour for my F-550, F-350, and A300 bobcat with trailer. 4000 lbs each!

I'm feeling pretty good about that, since most of my specialty jobs get botched up somehow and end up loosing money.

Not the same site, but they look like this:


----------



## Jumper

pdqdl said:


> WE bought, loaded, and delivered 4 concrete barricade blocks. $550.00 total revenue, it took me only two hours, two trucks, and $100 for the blocks. That's $225 per hour for my F-550, F-350, and A300 bobcat with trailer. 4000 lbs each!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good about that, since most of my specialty jobs get botched up somehow and end up loosing money.
> 
> Not the same site, but they look like this:



Gotta like when a plan comes together on time and within budget.


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Not sure yet.. but I think its by the load. I know my friend had it for at least two days @ $300. There must be a time limit though. I'll look into it if I get the job. I have never done this before, thats why I ask.
> 
> Last year I discovered that I can have 5 yards (the minimum) of topsoil delivered to the job, for less than the headaches/fuel and wear and tear on the old dump. I didnt end up getting that job - and rarely need that much topsoil - but these things are good to know. Always a learning expierience the tree biz.



Should be by the load and that's sounds like a very good price. 20 yarder around here I think is going for over $400 and more if all wood. We've used them a few times. Bunch of Poplars one time and filled the gaps completely with chips, had the bobcat there. The biggest Cottonwood I've ever seen around here I took down for somebody I knew and rolled the 4-5 ft. rounds right into the rolloff. Nice!


----------



## treevet

Since none of you young whipper snappers have planted yourself face first in a ceement bird bath yet I decided to try out one of these new fangled hitches.

It feels great but my worry is what if I decide to bail out a hundred feet up and race my hard hat to the ground. Ain't that bee line gonna turn into liquid honey or something like that? 

Just got my Hitch Climber today and plan to try out the VT after trying this thang for a while.


----------



## pdqdl

No. That beeline will NEVER... repeat....*NEVER* melt.

You can hold a blowtorch (propane or acetylene) to it until it turns into ashes and it will not melt. I know, I tried it! 

It does slowly smoke, glow red, and eventually it turns to ash, but it simply does not liquify or get soft when heated.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

pdqdl said:


> No. That beeline will NEVER... repeat....*NEVER* melt.


But it does break down with the heat and wear of use. I do not think it is worth the extra cost, and do not like how it works after a few weeks of regular climbing.


----------



## TreeTarget

We worked today...sort of.
Questioned the boss today on the meaning of it all, and he gave some jingle about slurry and refinement. Began likening it to the petroleum industry, but the metaphore didn't fit. More like steel--but since pop labored in the forges of Bethleham, PA, and I'd heard that comparison before, that didn't do it either.
No poison ivy though...so not a bad day...
For me that is...chains have a different story to tell. And it wasn't my fault! Slave driver couldn't charge me for my pick and shovel today, I tell you what...lol


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> No. That beeline will NEVER... repeat....*NEVER* melt.
> 
> You can hold a blowtorch (propane or acetylene) to it until it turns into ashes and it will not melt. I know, I tried it!
> 
> It does slowly smoke, glow red, and eventually it turns to ash, but it simply does not liquify or get soft when heated.



Been using it for quite a while on my microscender/lanyard and I love the feel of it.

Like JPS said, it will get expensive if it needs replacement often, esp.if spliced.


----------



## pdqdl

I think ol' JPS is a hard climbin' man. I don't think I have come across anyone else that claims to wear out their beeline. 

If you came down a rope fast enough to degrade your Beeline, how would you keep from burning up your hands while you are at it?


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> I think ol' JPS is a hard climbin' man. I don't think I have come across anyone else that claims to wear out their beeline.
> 
> If you came down a rope fast enough to degrade your Beeline, how would you keep from burning up your hands while you are at it?



never had a prob with my taughtline. I guess you wear gloves although I hate them in the summer (winter too)


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Any of you guys ever rent dumpsters to dispose of waste wood? Seems like it would be efficient method for an out of town job with a lot of pine/waste wood that I just bid on... if you only have a one ton like me that is.
> 
> My buddy says he rented one last year for like $300, I think he said it was like 20 yards. Seems like the way to go, just load it up with the tractor and call them up when done.



I have done it a few time while working in the city removing sumac trees.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Not sure yet.. but I think its by the load. I know my friend had it for at least two days @ $300. There must be a time limit though. I'll look into it if I get the job. I have never done this before, thats why I ask.
> 
> Last year I discovered that I can have 5 yards (the minimum) of topsoil delivered to the job, for less than the headaches/fuel and wear and tear on the old dump. I didnt end up getting that job - and rarely need that much topsoil - but these things are good to know. Always a learning expierience the tree biz.



Well they drop them for builders and don't think they put a time limit on them.


----------



## oldirty

pdqdl said:


> I think ol' JPS is a hard climbin' man. I don't think I have come across anyone else that claims to wear out their beeline.
> 
> If you came down a rope fast enough to degrade your Beeline, how would you keep from burning up your hands while you are at it?





i think i need to take a picture of my hands and the pile of beeline they've left behind. i go through a prussic everyday sometimes 2, no gloves. just got another delivery of 10mm beeline. 200 ft of it. 1.17/ft. not a bad price.

i torture the stuff. scared myself one day after loosening the knot to see i burned halfway through the inner core. lol. after good use they do tend to choke the rope a little too much but whatever. it's the fattest prussic cord that can hold up too what i do that i have found so far.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> But it does break down with the heat and wear of use. I do not think it is worth the extra cost, and do not like how it works after a few weeks of regular climbing.



I like my new splitail system with micro to advance but have found the pine sap makes it tough after a short while I suppose it is time for a friction saver! I may need to clean my rope never had to the old school way lol. I may just hang it up my tallest hickory supposed to rain all weekend!


----------



## BC WetCoast

tree MDS said:


> Any of you guys ever rent dumpsters to dispose of waste wood? Seems like it would be efficient method for an out of town job with a lot of pine/waste wood that I just bid on... if you only have a one ton like me that is.
> 
> My buddy says he rented one last year for like $300, I think he said it was like 20 yards. Seems like the way to go, just load it up with the tractor and call them up when done.



We've rented them for jobs that have big piles of wood to remove. Not sure of the price, but we pay by the load and there isn't a time limit on how long we can keep them. Depending on where it gets placed, we open the back door and drive the Bobcat in with a load of wood in the bucket an dump it. On some, we can just get the Bobcat high enough to load over the side. The only problem is you can't have pieces higher than the sides, which sometimes requires some bucking in the bin.

I also did a job where we have a bin dropped, then I was left with just the chipper and the bin. Chipped the tree into the front of the bin and then loaded the wood into the back.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treevet said:


> Since none of you young whipper snappers have planted yourself face first in a ceement bird bath yet I decided to try out one of these new fangled hitches.
> 
> It feels great but my worry is what if I decide to bail out a hundred feet up and race my hard hat to the ground. Ain't that bee line gonna turn into liquid honey or something like that?
> 
> Just got my Hitch Climber today and plan to try out the VT after trying this thang for a while.



The VT has quite the learning curve. I tried it 3 or 4 times before I finally went back and settled on it as my hitch. I use the beeline 8mm (after trying most others) like you have pictured and find it to be a lot more resilient than I thought it would be. I tie double fisherman's to terminate the ends of the beeline, keeps it cheeper, though JPS will tell you he had one come undone.


----------



## treevet

Nailsbeats said:


> The VT has quite the learning curve. I tried it 3 or 4 times before I finally went back and settled on it as my hitch. I use the beeline 8mm (after trying most others) like you have pictured and find it to be a lot more resilient than I thought it would be. I tie double fisherman's to terminate the ends of the beeline, keeps it cheeper, though JPS will tell you he had one come undone.



I think that is the same thing as a "scaffold knot"? I am getting very attached to that termination.


----------



## talltreeclimber

worked all day then went and did a cat rescue poor thing had been out all night in the wind and the rain, it went well the owner was very appreciative.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treevet said:


> I think that is the same thing as a "scaffold knot"? I am getting very attached to that termination.



You got it TV. This also alows you to buy bulk cord, customize the hitch length easily, and not have to deal with the splice bury. Downside is bulk/clutter on the krab and of course the chance of it loosening up. A word of advice, make sure both ends of the hitch stay on the krab at all times, one can slip off easily when operating the krab. I've had it happen and caught it before weighting it.


----------



## teamtree

cut 2 dead poplars, 2 dead cherry trees, 1 dead elm, cut 100 vines going into trees, pruned 2 dead limbs from big poplar and various other pruning

then slammed 2 silver maples after lunch 

then sold 2 jobs for later this week


----------



## treevet

Nailsbeats said:


> You got it TV. This also alows you to buy bulk cord, customize the hitch length easily, and not have to deal with the splice bury. Downside is bulk/clutter on the krab and of course the chance of it loosening up. A word of advice, make sure both ends of the hitch stay on the krab at all times, one can slip off easily when operating the krab. I've had it happen and caught it before weighting it.



thanks for advice nails


----------



## treevet

teamtree said:


> cut 2 dead poplars, 2 dead cherry trees, 1 dead elm, cut 100 vines going into trees, pruned 2 dead limbs from big poplar and various other pruning
> 
> then slammed 2 silver maples after lunch
> 
> then sold 2 jobs for later this week



keep up the good work teamtree :rockn:


----------



## oldirty

hey tv its good seeing you make the move. you too rope. 

if you don't like the vt at first give the distal a run, solid hitch. or the martin which is the same as a blakes but under 2 wraps. i ended up liking the distal a tad more. i don't bother with the vt yet because it really has no place or need in the crane game.


----------



## ropensaddle

I gave out novas today


----------



## treemandan

I got down to Springfield around 10. I tell you its tough getting a 4 year old girl dressed, fed , brushed and to school. Truth of it is I would rather stay home and watch The Wackey Races with her just as well.
The job was a TD on a 120 foot poplar over house and deck. Down there its so tight you can barely get a truck in.
So Homey puts me up there with the bucket, he says " don't you know how to work a bucket?" I say" buddy, I can't even play Pac Man"
So it just gets brutal. I keep telling everybody that it sounds worse than it is. This was a big stick and I just wanted to see progress. With just two guys on the ground I was getting cold, windy today to.
I don't think those guys ever saw anything like it and they surely underestimated how much weight I was will willing to chance. I'd send one down , it would take 15 minutes to get the rope back. I tied one on, the guy was pulled into the trunk. I was looking at it fall towards the roof and was wondering why it wasn't stopping. I looked down to see the one guy running away while the other rode the SOB right to the trunk. Boy, did he have some balls. I looked down to see him under this thing, I understand though. If he let it loose it would have destroyed a whole lot. 
I don't usually natural crotch but since I didn't get there til ten and the stick was so big I got brutal. NC, if you think I glazed up that rope back then, wait til you see it now.
I did set a pulley when doing the tops. It was so windy and the wind was changing and unpredictable so I put a pull rope in the tops. Well, that just confused those guys but I hollered a little and told them to keep the stuff off off me. 
The last bit of top I sent out didn't go so well. They were still having trouble figuring out what the pull rope was for. I wanted to notch it off- lean so it would'nt get stuck on the V crotch below but they couldn't figure it out and I was tired of hollering so I sent out this 4 pronged whale that beached itself pretty good on the crook in the trunk so I had to go down there and lower a few pieces off on my saddle until it came free and they were able to lower it.
It was all good though. I got to bomb the trunk on the driveway which made craters the size of Texas but the driveway was to be redone anyway. I was setting the block for the wood and they told me to bomb it. I said I wasn't responsible for rebounds and that was fine with them. 
The one guy was telling me how he felt about those whales I was sending him. I just said that I wasn't about to go nancing around and that it was par for the course. I used a about a half a tank in the 20 and filled the truck up twice. Hey! I was just trying to be expediant.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> hey tv its good seeing you make the move. you too rope.
> 
> if you don't like the vt at first give the distal a run, solid hitch. or the martin which is the same as a blakes but under 2 wraps. i ended up liking the distal a tad more. i don't bother with the vt yet because it really has no place or need in the crane game.



Yeah, I had some problem with the scaffold pushing the knot down but its no worse than dealing with any other of the idiosyncrosis of any other hitch. I do fing that with minute descents the hitch don't pay out as quick cause the pulley gets in the way.
I am using HRC and while I haven't really burned down the rope it seems to last more than a morning.
What are you using with the crane?


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I got down to Springfield around 10. I tell you its tough getting a 4 year old girl dressed, fed , brushed and to school. Truth of it is I would rather stay home and watch The Wackey Races with her just as well.
> The job was a TD on a 120 foot poplar over house and deck. Down there its so tight you can barely get a truck in.
> So Homey puts me up there with the bucket, he says " don't you know how to work a bucket?" I say" buddy, I can't even play Pac Man"
> So it just gets brutal. I keep telling everybody that it sounds worse than it is. This was a big stick and I just wanted to see progress. With just two guys on the ground I was getting cold, windy today to.
> I don't think those guys ever saw anything like it and they surely underestimated how much weight I was will willing to chance. I'd send one down , it would take 15 minutes to get the rope back. I tied one on, the guy was pulled into the trunk. I was looking at it fall towards the roof and was wondering why it wasn't stopping. I looked down to see the one guy running away while the other rode the SOB right to the trunk. Boy, did he have some balls. I looked down to see him under this thing, I understand though. If he let it loose it would have destroyed a whole lot.
> I don't usually natural crotch but since I didn't get there til ten and the stick was so big I got brutal. NC, if you think I glazed up that rope back then, wait til you see it now.
> I did set a pulley when doing the tops. It was so windy and the wind was changing and unpredictable so I put a pull rope in the tops. Well, that just confused those guys but I hollered a little and told them to keep the stuff off off me.
> The last bit of top I sent out didn't go so well. They were still having trouble figuring out what the pull rope was for. I wanted to notch it off- lean so it would'nt get stuck on the V crotch below but they couldn't figure it out and I was tired of hollering so I sent out this 4 pronged whale that beached itself pretty good on the crook in the trunk so I had to go down there and lower a few pieces off on my saddle until it came free and they were able to lower it.
> It was all good though. I got to bomb the trunk on the driveway which made craters the size of Texas but the driveway was to be redone anyway. I was setting the block for the wood and they told me to bomb it. I said I wasn't responsible for rebounds and that was fine with them.
> The one guy was telling me how he felt about those whales I was sending him. I just said that I wasn't about to go nancing around and that it was par for the course. I used a about a half a tank in the 20 and filled the truck up twice. Hey! I was just trying to be expediant.



Man, you could make a little made for tv movie on that one. You got danger, drama, conflict, comedy, special effects (slamming the driveway), local dialect (quit "nancing" around there lol), suspense (will he get the pos down by the end of day) and a happy ending.....

I lived (and died....maybe just a little) through that whole job vicariously :computer:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Man, you could make a little made for tv movie on that one. You got danger, drama, conflict, comedy, special effects (slamming the driveway), local dialect (quit "nancing" around there lol), suspense (will he get the pos down by the end of day) and a happy ending.....
> 
> I lived that whole job vicariously :computer:



Lol I was lost I think the dialect got too me. Dan put a lil red neck in on the tricky short hand parts next time will ya? I missed another Kodiak moment yesterday; I bid cleanup on two large pines 750 including stump, guy said he found someone to clean it up for 4 hundy. I was slamming out logs and he kept trying to get me to talk to him about stumps and I ignored him, as he already did it once while I was up a large pine it was like he was asking me to come down and go look at his stumps and I told him then that stumps were not considered until all ten trees in the three customers yards are down and cleaned up. Anyway; after all my experience with this cat, the guys he found to cut my throat on clean-up were about done loading and they had the best part of two trees wood on a trailer. The part I wished to get on camera was they were pulling this trailer now at probably 3 tons with a 77 trans Am:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

I hauled 7 ton and got 9 ton loaded and another 7 ton moved into convenient loading areas!
I will take the cam in hopes that the trans am crew is still there The mill was busy, I was behind at least 26 trucks when I arrived yesterday hopefully they won't be so backed up today!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I was lost I think the dialect got too me. Dan put a lil red neck in on the tricky short hand parts next time will ya? I missed another Kodiak moment yesterday; I bid cleanup on two large pines 750 including stump, guy said he found someone to clean it up for 4 hundy. I was slamming out logs and he kept trying to get me to talk to him about stumps and I ignored him, as he already did it once while I was up a large pine it was like he was asking me to come down and go look at his stumps and I told him then that stumps were not considered until all ten trees in the three customers yards are down and cleaned up. Anyway; after all my experience with this cat, the guys he found to cut my throat on clean-up were about done loading and they had the best part of two trees wood on a trailer. The part I wished to get on camera was they were pulling this trailer now at probably 3 tons with a 77 trans Am:monkey:



Trans Am? Was it The Bandit?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Trans Am? Was it The Bandit?



yup that era nice car too hope they were able to stop lmfao I bet they had insurance too


----------



## Blakesmaster

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'. lol.


----------



## treevet

*Vermeer is great to deal with.*

put a long plywood road into a yard today and when we chipped the first limb....blew a hose. GM noticed it immediately (no stoner here) so not much grass damage.

Took the rig back to the lot and within 2 hours of calling them, Vermeer had my BC 2000 back on the road with a complete repair. :yourock:


----------



## tree MDS

You had to call Vermeer for a blown hose??

They got right on that though eh?? Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You had to call Vermeer for a blown hose??
> 
> They got right on that though eh?? Lol.



don't get it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> don't get it?



That is funny. Besides, the Vermeer guys business are so slow that they were waiting for something to do, like charge 2 hours parts and labor for a blown hose.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

don't have a mechanic on staff like your boss likely does mustache breath. Gotta find the leak first...get it off....have or make the hose...put it back on. Me and the gm were making more money during that time than either of you 2 meat heads.


----------



## Blakesmaster

One nice thing about Bandits is that their hoses are all exposed. Takes about 5 minutes to swap out. I should know, I've done almost every one of mine in the year I've owned it. Vermeer? Took them 3 weeks to OVERNIGHT parts for my stump grinder. Just got them yesterday. Not really happy with them right now.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> put a long plywood road into a yard today and when we chipped the first limb....blew a hose. GM noticed it immediately (no stoner here) so not much grass damage.
> 
> Took the rig back to the lot and within 2 hours of calling them, Vermeer had my BC 2000 back on the road with a complete repair. :yourock:



Yea you can't fix a hose on site , seems like not much of a problem alot faster than pulling it out and taking it back..... But whatta I know.


----------



## treevet

yeah, watta I know too? That is why I pulled it off the job and had them fix it and went back to doing what I know best, making $2,000.00 today, and pay the experts for what they do best in just 2 hours from the initial call.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> don't have a mechanic on staff like your boss likely does mustache breath. Gotta find the leak first...get it off....have or make the hose...put it back on. Me and the gm were making more money during that time than either of you 2 meat heads.



Seems like we may be the next " Freak-Show " here "-huh? I am game. You don't know how much money we make. You know evrything except that which you don"t know! I will be "mustache breathe, and you "confused".
Jeff:bringit:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Seems like we may be the next " Freak-Show " here "-huh? I am game. You don't know how much money we make. You know evrything except that which you don"t know! I will be "mustache breathe, and you "confused".
> Jeff:bringit:



ouch!


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok guys I finished hauling 19.7 tons of timber a chipped the brush that was pinned down under it and got one picture of the transAm tree service for you, they pulled a scary load yesterday, it looks like they will have three days maybe a half day too for 400.00. If they are there tomorrow I may see if they want to clean up my last two in the hood for a while!







I bid these two for 750.00 including stumps the owner told me he can get it done for 400 and the TA tree service showed up:monkey: I wonder how much I should charge him for the three stumps lol btw it was clean-up only the power company cut the trees!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guys I finished hauling 19.7 tons of timber a chipped the brush that was pinned down under it and got one picture of the transAm tree service for you, they pulled a scary load yesterday, it looks like they will have three days maybe a half day too for 400.00. If they are there tomorrow I may see if they want to clean up my last two in the hood for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bid these two for 750.00 including stumps the owner told me he can get it done for 400 and the TA tree service showed up:monkey: I wonder how much I should charge him for the three stumps lol btw it was clean-up only the power company cut the trees!



Dang Rope, Them girls look "hungry", are the times really that tough there>
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang Rope, Them girls look "hungry", are the times really that tough there>
> Jeff



Lol must be, I was worried about the kid with the saw I was really glad they did it. I have the golf courses squawking and several other jobs in my normal area. I have two more pines then I give that neighborhood a break for a little while! I have cut and cleaned up a total of 22 large pines there and I think I need a time clock:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

kid with the saw has his face right over the bar....I hate to see that.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> kid with the saw has his face right over the bar....I hate to see that.



Yeah and no ppe is even worse but his dad and mom where there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Them golf courses wanna wait till the grass is dry? We got maybe 15 to 17 courses and weather is always a factor and if not the irrigation is.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

7news came by and filmed a little bit of us removing a sugar maple that fell on a house. i guess a couple towns over a tree fell on a little kid walking home after school. poor dude.

it was a tough day today wind wise thats for sure. we did 21 pines and honestly today i was actually scared for a brief moment of time. been a while for that feeling. won't bore you with the details but it sucked. lol


rope, trans am tree service is a riot. thanks.

tman. i use 10mm beeline hanging from the ball. i only use the hitch climber if i actually get to climb a tree now. tell you the truth it kinda sucks for crane work. as we speak i got the 2 biners (one with a pulley) for the setup.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Them golf courses wanna wait till the grass is dry? We got maybe 15 to 17 courses and weather is always a factor and if not the irrigation is.
> Jeff



Oh how about airification and tournaments Lol. 455am to beat the tee time enough to not be dodging little white hard fast moving projectiles! Looking up at the tee golfer in his kakis is lining up straight at your truck when number nine is the other direction :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> 7news came by and filmed a little bit of us removing a sugar maple that fell on a house. i guess a couple towns over a tree fell on a little kid walking home after school. poor dude.
> 
> it was a tough day today wind wise thats for sure. we did 21 pines and honestly today i was actually scared for a brief moment of time. been a while for that feeling. won't bore you with the details but it sucked. lol
> 
> 
> rope, trans am tree service is a riot. thanks.
> 
> tman. i use 10mm beeline hanging from the ball. i only use the hitch climber if i actually get to climb a tree now. tell you the truth it kinda sucks for crane work. as we speak i got the 2 biners (one with a pulley) for the setup.


Sorry to hear about the boy and also you getting spooked, sucks when that happens and usually your better off to go home for the day, because; it hardly ever gets better afterward.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> yeah, watta I know too? That is why I pulled it off the job and had them fix it and went back to doing what I know best, making $2,000.00 today, and pay the experts for what they do best in just 2 hours from the initial call.



Wow two thousand smackeroos thats great , something needs to make up for your mechanical short comings and poor fashion sense, lol


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow two thousand smackeroos thats great , something needs to make up for your mechanical short comings and poor fashion sense, lol



I don't need to fix stuff anymore 101. 

Bet you like laying under a truck and blowing a big dube?


----------



## tree MDS

opcorn: ...


----------



## ropensaddle

opcorn: opcorn:opcorn::hmm3grin2orange:

Oh I thought he said dude lmfao


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blowing on it is not gonna do anything, but making you tired of blowing, I wonder if he meant sucking but was to shy to wrote it that way?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Blowing on it is not gonna do anything, but making you tired of blowing, I wonder if he meant sucking but was to shy to wrote it that way?
> Jeff



dube or dude....you sound experienced


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> dube or dude....you sound experienced



No! You sound experienced! A doob is not a (dube ), but for you you a dube may be a (dude)!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow naders are goin crazy here, gonna be rough, fatalities reported not yet confirmed but their everywhere. I gotta get that storm shelter done, living in the alley stinks


----------



## oldirty

spent the day with this big dog. not even remotely fair. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I don't need to fix stuff anymore 101.
> 
> Bet you like laying under a truck and blowing a big dube?



YUP..... ya got me , rolled in 100.00 bills don't be jealous


----------



## oldirty

oldirty said:


> spent the day with this big dog. not even remotely fair. lol.



yup


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> yup



Oh man! 

You made me log back in for another Crane queen pic?? 

Lol.


----------



## treeman82

First crane job ever today... white oak near a house. I think I liked it. Actually felt smoother being tied into the crane than flying in a bucket. 

On an interesting note, while we were working, a guy drove by in a nice Cadillac... he was so busy watching me that he forgot to pay attention to the road... hit a big rock on the side of the road with his tire, destroyed the rim and who knows what else.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> yup



Cool picture with that rig in TCI this month. Sweet unit for sure. I might be working with a 40 ton here soon. Can't wait.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Cool picture with that rig in TCI this month. Sweet unit for sure. I might be working with a 40 ton here soon. Can't wait.



I have a 110' (honest guess) white pine this week that I have to rig all the way down to the ground. I wish i could have used a crane for this one... gonna be tough with the new help, thats for sure. At least i can get the truck right to it for the bigger wood and some lower branches. Its gonna suck climbing out of "Stubs" with those guys down there though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I have a 110' (honest guess) white pine this week that I have to rig all the way down to the ground. I wish i could have used a crane for this one... gonna be tough with the new help, thats for sure. At least i can get the truck right to it for the bigger wood and some lower branches. Its gonna suck climbing out of "Stubs" with those guys down there though.



Mas bucketo por favor! Poor guy, I feel for ya....lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I have a 110' (honest guess) white pine this week that I have to rig all the way down to the ground. I wish i could have used a crane for this one... gonna be tough with the new help, thats for sure. At least i can get the truck right to it for the bigger wood and some lower branches. Its gonna suck climbing out of "Stubs" with those guys down there though.



I can feel my fingers sticking together thinking about it.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Mas bucketo por favor! Poor guy, I feel for ya....lol



Juan is an awesome worker, and pretty damn good with a saw, just not so much with the ropeo. lol.

I havent even told you about the other freak of nature yet... I may just have to fire his ass preemptively, because I dont even wanna know where this one would lead if I dont... this cat just gets stranger by the day!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Juan is an awesome worker, and pretty damn good with a saw, just not so much with the ropeo. lol.
> 
> I havent even told you about the other freak of nature yet... I may just have to fire his ass preemptively, because I dont even wanna know where this one would lead if I dont... this cat just gets stranger by the day!



If he's figured out a saw I'm confident you can teach him the ropes. It's not rocket science. 

My offer's still on the table for my partner and I to come help you out every now and then. We're fairly busy here but nothing we can't jet out a day or two for a fun road trip. Plus, I really want to pit Eric against Juan for an all out ground guy of the year battle! My bud is bad, seriously, you gotta see him. He ain't the greatest with the saw yet, but he runs ropes like a mofo and out-drags/lifts anybody I've seen.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> If he's figured out a saw I'm confident you can teach him the ropes. It's not rocket science.
> 
> My offer's still on the table for my partner and I to come help you out every now and then. We're fairly busy here but nothing we can't jet out a day or two for a fun road trip. Plus, I really want to pit Eric against Juan for an all out ground guy of the year battle! My bud is bad, seriously, you gotta see him. He ain't the greatest with the saw yet, but he runs ropes like a mofo and out-drags/lifts anybody I've seen.



I think he can learn it, I would rather not be his practice, if you know what I'm saying though. In juan's defense, he was a forman for davey, so he has never seen a porty before.

Thanks for the offer on the help. I'll keep that in mind. I'm trying to build a crew now is the deal... just wish I never hired Eljay (lawn jockey).. damn weak link!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finally got it painted yesterday so I took the top off and went for a cruise today. Grabbed some free lunch at my buddies restaurant. Now I'm stuffed, sleepy and waiting for the Tstorms to come in. Could make for an interesting week. "crossing fingers":chainsawguy:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Finally got it painted yesterday so I took the top off and went for a cruise today. Grabbed some free lunch at my buddies restaurant. Now I'm stuffed, sleepy and waiting for the Tstorms to come in. Could make for an interesting week. "crossing fingers":chainsawguy:



Cool back ground of big healthy trees, I think these kinda pics are cool.
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

Took a couple big dead birch down for a neighbor as a favor. The cool part got to run the neighbors new 362 for some time and kinda liked it. The other up side doing him the favor may have got one or maybe two paying jobs. 


Blake you need any parts for four runner talk to Fishercat he has a few of them at his homestead.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> I can feel my fingers sticking together thinking about it.



did 12 pine and a pooplar today. couldn't get to the 14th tree though. had a long ass week and today the tank ran empty. hurts the pride if you know what i mean. oh well. 

blakes. we sent the dude who runs the grapple up on saturday. little guy was scared out of his mind and i damn near had to force him into my saddle and onto the ball. you shouldve seen the smile on him went he got down. lol.

198 ft is no joke. especially when you can pick 8500lb at about a 100ft.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Should be by the load and that's sounds like a very good price. 20 yarder around here I think is going for over $400 and more if all wood. We've used them a few times. Bunch of Poplars one time and filled the gaps completely with chips, had the bobcat there. The biggest Cottonwood I've ever seen around here I took down for somebody I knew and rolled the 4-5 ft. rounds right into the rolloff. Nice!



I got the job. Have the tractor out there and just ordered the dumpster. $460 for a 20 yarded, plus 25 distance charge. Not cheap but still worth it, its gonna make that job soo much smother! Comes out to $24.25 a yard. Guy said all of their "brushboxes" have a gate, so I can drive right in. 

The guy was trying to work me down $600 on the price of this job. I reluctantly went down $300. Then a separate silver maple fell on his barn (lol, ins. job). So I went out to look at that, and told the lady my original price was good, and she aggreed. Gotta love the tree justice!


----------



## treemandan

Nice Trans Am.


----------



## Bermie

Today I earned $125 crewing for my buddy on his charter sailboat...two trips sail and swim for the cruise ship passengers...oh what a hard day it was...I mean, having to be out on the water, sailing, pulling the odd rope, and anchor...REAL nice break from tree work


----------



## treevet

Bermie said:


> Today I earned $125 crewing for my buddy on his charter sailboat...two trips sail and swim for the cruise ship passengers...oh what a hard day it was...I mean, having to be out on the water, sailing, pulling the odd rope, and anchor...REAL nice break from tree work



pictures...(bikinis pls. )


----------



## pdqdl

I'm afraid I was thinking the same thing, but I am far to discreet to suggest such a thing. I'll bet having attractive and athletic sailors is just another important business aspect of running a charter sailboat.


I was also reminded of some pic's I have seen from the top of a sailboat looking down. Holy cow that's a long way down! I've never seen a sailor wearing a safety lanyard or using a lifeline, so I think they have WAY more guts than we do. Those big sailboats have hundred foot tall masts, and they rock back and forth much more than any tree ever could.

SOMEBODY has to climb up to the top of this behemoth:


----------



## Jumper

Looked for a new job having made the move to the big city(Edmonton).


----------



## Bermie

Ha ha, no pics!!! The only bathing suits in sight were on the passengers, not spring chickens is how I will politely put it...

I did a lot of sailing in the past, ocean crossings and such, my hubby has the height issue so I was always the one going up the mast to fix stuff, (besides easier to pull me up)...trees are definitely easier!! They only go back and forth, not back and forth, up and down and round and round all at the same time! 
Got to put a new topping lift on my buddy's mast this week, I'm going up in my tree harness, and I'll put a blake's on the rope as a backup...winches can slip!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> pictures...(bikinis pls. )



So I did not just call you a perv- you did!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> So I did not just call you a perv- you did!
> Jeff



how's it a perv for wanting to see a hottie (Bermie) in a bikini? ......unless you swing the other way  (want to come out jeff?)


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> how's it a perv for wanting to see a hottie (Bermie) in a bikini? ......unless you swing the other way  (want to come out jeff?)



Isn't Bermie a guy? Perv!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ok TV, my bad
Jeff


----------



## GlennG

I used to post frequently on this site a few years ago. I just stopped by to see whats up and look at some pictures. 3 years ago money earned was never mentioned. Show us your work, share your experience , enlighten us with your wisdom . Talk about money does not make us better at our craft. Instead, talk about your daily experience and help us build our skill. This is an internet forum , not a sword measuring contest.

1. Its not a contest.

2. People that brag about $ earned are unprofessional , just dont talk about money, its not cool.

3. The competent have no need to brag.

4. Everyone loves pictures 

5 Post pictures

Heres my woodshed with a bunch of snow on it this past winter.






Heres my dog Fred in deep snow






Christmas Fred







And heres me without proper PPE, and yes I was posing for this pic.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice pic, no foot prints in the snow, must have alot ready inside, eh?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

GlennG said:


>



How much didja make on that job?


----------



## GlennG

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice pic, no foot prints in the snow, must have alot ready inside, eh?
> Jeff




That shed holds next 7 years of wood , 23 cords. I have another shed closer to the house that holds 2 years worth , 7 cords. Small house, we burn 3.5 cords a year. Being years ahead with very seasoned wood and an EPA stove really keeps the wood usage to a minimum. Oak and Black Locust helps too.


----------



## GlennG

treevet said:


> How much didja make on that job?



Cant tell you, I cant remember anyways, It wouldn't be cool if I did.. I'm sure it was fair and the home owner was happy with my clean up. I like your humor though.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> How much didja make on that job?



Thats funny , and extremely unprofessional all at the same time , but alot more funny.....


----------



## tree MDS

GlennG said:


> I used to post frequently on this site a few years ago. I just stopped by to see whats up and look at some pictures. 3 years ago money earned was never mentioned. Show us your work, share your experience , enlighten us with your wisdom . Talk about money does not make us better at our craft. Instead, talk about your daily experience and help us build our skill. This is an internet forum , not a sword measuring contest.
> 
> 1. Its not a contest.
> 
> 2. People that brag about $ earned are unprofessional , just dont talk about money, its not cool.
> 
> 3. The competent have no need to brag.
> 
> 4. Everyone loves pictures
> 
> 5 Post pictures
> 
> Heres my woodshed with a bunch of snow on it this past winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my dog Fred in deep snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Fred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres me without proper PPE, and yes I was posing for this pic.



I remember you.. weren't you a partimer or something.. (planes or something?)

Still showing that same tree pic eh??

Get some new material dude... and stop acting like you're one to judge anything!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am waiting for my CTSP score..
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

*This is Going to be a Long One...*

Sore a bit, and some stiffness from yesterday where everything continued to go--while not altogether wrong--not quite as well as right would have been. You would have to ask the boss about that tale, as he told it better than I did, I do better at colour commentary and odd trivia...hey, it works.

Started today alright, again with the soreness from yesterday, and everything was going pretty good...until after lunch.
Lots of carrying because of cables, fences, home proximity and things in the way, but had a good time of it. Boss was working in the 'jungle' up there, and it didn't look fun, but he likes it.

To continue the after lunch tale, the power guys came back around to hook up the lines to the houses...I was keeping up, but as time wore on there was more and more on my plate, and opposing orders piled up and sapped my time and patience--won't go over it--so suffice it to say I was one-legged-Johnny-on-the-spot in my own but kicking contest.

Kept going, thinking this was a bad, bad, bad, bad, bad day. Getting worse...Not going to end pretty...despirately trying to dredge up some way to overcome the Dark Side that is building and wanting to get out...

When I hear the power guys having a break at their trucks...as if they needed so much after their labors...nevermind...anyway...they were talking, as I was carrying a few strapped bundles of branches to the trailer, about power something-or-others and how to parsinickervilify whatever they were hoosijerzering...

My third trip to the trailer I hear, "That guy is pretty damned proud of his work...look how he carries that stack and makes sure it's just so on the trailer," from the old guy.
The younger guy says, "Been watchin', and he should be proud of his work, humping his ass off down here, while that other guy sits up there in the tree doing nothing." That's all I heard, as...

I had to hurry and get around the house to the backyard quick so I wouldn't be heard laughing. Did a few more loads and paused to take a break, talking up to the boss in the tree, that as much as the day had taken a dive towards tortureville, it actually ended up pretty damned good after all...

He wanted to know why, and I said that since I didn't write about the horrors of yesterday on the site (which you should still ask him about if you dare), I would have alot of fun writing about today. He wanted to know what had happened, and I tried hard not to tell, but ended up giving in, and telling the boss what the power guys had said...

...it was a good day, after all...

...The boss's reaction was the icing on the cake...

I know if I were him, I would feel the same...

But still can't help smiling.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> Sore a bit, and some stiffness from yesterday where everything continued to go--while not altogether wrong--not quite as well as right would have been. You would have to ask the boss about that tale, as he told it better than I did, I do better at colour commentary and odd trivia...hey, it works.
> 
> Started today alright, again with the soreness from yesterday, and everything was going pretty good...until after lunch.
> Lots of carrying because of cables, fences, home proximity and things in the way, but had a good time of it. Boss was working in the 'jungle' up there, and it didn't look fun, but he likes it.
> 
> To continue the after lunch tale, the power guys came back around to hook up the lines to the houses...I was keeping up, but as time wore on there was more and more on my plate, and opposing orders piled up and sapped my time and patience--won't go over it--so suffice it to say I was one-legged-Johnny-on-the-spot in my own but kicking contest.
> 
> Kept going, thinking this was a bad, bad, bad, bad, bad day. Getting worse...Not going to end pretty...despirately trying to dredge up some way to overcome the Dark Side that is building and wanting to get out...
> 
> When I hear the power guys having a break at their trucks...as if they needed so much after their labors...nevermind...anyway...they were talking, as I was carrying a few strapped bundles of branches to the trailer, about power something-or-others and how to parsinickervilify whatever they were hoosijerzering...
> 
> My third trip to the trailer I hear, "That guy is pretty damned proud of his work...look how he carries that stack and makes sure it's just so on the trailer," from the old guy.
> The younger guy says, "Been watchin', and he should be proud of his work, humping his ass off down here, while that other guy sits up there in the tree doing nothing." That's all I heard, as...
> 
> I had to hurry and get around the house to the backyard quick so I wouldn't be heard laughing. Did a few more loads and paused to take a break, talking up to the boss in the tree, that as much as the day had taken a dive towards tortureville, it actually ended up pretty damned good after all...
> 
> He wanted to know why, and I said that since I didn't write about the horrors of yesterday on the site (which you should still ask him about if you dare), I would have alot of fun writing about today. He wanted to know what had happened, and I tried hard not to tell, but ended up giving in, and telling the boss what the power guys had said...
> 
> ...it was a good day, after all...
> 
> ...The boss's reaction was the icing on the cake...
> 
> I know if I were him, I would feel the same...
> 
> But still can't help smiling.



Wow! All that and still time to describe it all! 
Jeff


----------



## ddhlakebound

*Woe is Tuesday...*

So apparently if I don't tell the story of yesterday, I'll never hear the end of it....

Let me preface this by explaining that last summer I took over sole ownership of TS, but my former partner got the stumper in the buyout. So I've been renting a 252 from another tree service when I need. The price is right, the teeth are sharp, usually never a worry. I climb for them when they need, they bucket for me when I need, generally it works out pretty well. 

Yesterday morning we go to pick up the grinder, and within 3 minutes of getting out of the truck, I split my pants. Thankfully, a spare pair in the truck saved a trip home, so just an annoyance. 

Five stops lined up, pull up at the first one, and within a few minutes of grinding I'm hearing some noise from the cutting wheel. It's not bearings, the pocket bolts are slowly working themselves loose on 4 different pockets. Grinding stops....off to the hardware store for a 1/2" hex head and a breaker bar to tighten them down....hmmm.....WTH happened to the hardware store that used to be in this town? Grrrr...back to the site, fortunate enough to borrow tools from the public works barn (next to where we're grinding). Get it tightened up as much as possible without a breaker bar, and finish site one. As we're leaving I discover that Tree Target had set his drink, smokes, and phone in a great spot. Behind the trailer tire in the shade. Oops. 

Off to site two, already down 1 pair of pants, 1 cell phone, 1 heirloom cig case, and a drink. Big silver maple stump that was live a week ago, but looks like it's been dead for years (except an inch of green wood around the outside edge) It's grinding quick and easy. Until the bolts start backing out again. 

Heading in to springfield for the next job, so hoping I can finish this stump and get tools on the way to the next one. Yeah....right. Few minutes later it loses a bolt...Luckily, borrow tools from the guy across the street (who I gave a couple loads of wood last week), and finally get the other bolt out and pockets off. But not before Tree Target gets his revenge for me running over his stuff...he conveniently dropped the saftey bar on my head as we were battling the bolt. The lump is almost gone already. 

Vermeer is about 15 miles away...get there, get a new pocket and yellow jacket, and two pocket bolts. But they're sold out of 1/2" hex heads. So we leave Vermeer and head for my house, to get the tools I should have had with me in the first place. Finally back to site 2, and get the grinding head back in shape. But not before losing one of the new bolts, and spending 15 minutes to find it. Duh. Playin catch up now.....gonna end up a loooooooong day. 

Get to site 3...sweetgum stump with running roots covering an area comparable to a parking space. Got the 252 and my lil Praxis both going. Until the Praxis runs outa gas. Oh, and I forgot to put my backpack blower in the truck. So TT goes for gas and his electric blower. Finally finish that one, and get the site cleaned up. 

So do I sound more retarded than a Monkey bangin a football yet?

Daylight is gettin short, and still 2 jobs to go. Get to #4, and knock out six stumps quick with both grinders. Pulling the 252 off the last stump and headed for the trailer. On a sidehill. With the grinding head on the downhill side. Double Duh. Have you seen how much smoke a stumper blows when it's laying on it's side? It's alot. Shut 'er down quick. Got it uprighted in about 3 minutes, and let it sit. Smoked a bit when I fired it back up, but cleared up quick as the oil burned out. Still not good. 

Job #5? Na, screw that man.....I'm done. Those stumps will still be there when I get the urge to grind another stump. It might be a while, though. 

Usually my workday goes smoothly, and is planned out pretty well, even if it's at a too slow pace until my equipment situation smooths out. Soon. Very soon I hope. Should have my new to me chip truck title tomorrow, and my chipper's been in the shop for too long already. 

Hopefully I got out all the dumbassedness in one long, rough day.


----------



## TreeTarget

ddhlakebound said:


> So apparently if I don't tell the story of yesterday, I'll never hear the end of it....
> 
> Let me preface this by explaining that last summer I took over sole ownership of TS, but my former partner got the stumper in the buyout. So I've been renting a 252 from another tree service when I need. The price is right, the teeth are sharp, usually never a worry. I climb for them when they need, they bucket for me when I need, generally it works out pretty well.
> 
> Yesterday morning we go to pick up the grinder, and within 3 minutes of getting out of the truck, I split my pants. Thankfully, a spare pair in the truck saved a trip home, so just an annoyance.
> 
> Five stops lined up, pull up at the first one, and within a few minutes of grinding I'm hearing some noise from the cutting wheel. It's not bearings, the pocket bolts are slowly working themselves loose on 4 different pockets. Grinding stops....off to the hardware store for a 1/2" hex head and a breaker bar to tighten them down....hmmm.....WTH happened to the hardware store that used to be in this town? Grrrr...back to the site, fortunate enough to borrow tools from the public works barn (next to where we're grinding). Get it tightened up as much as possible without a breaker bar, and finish site one. As we're leaving I discover that Tree Target had set his drink, smokes, and phone in a great spot. Behind the trailer tire in the shade. Oops.
> 
> Off to site two, already down 1 pair of pants, 1 cell phone, 1 heirloom cig case, and a drink. Big silver maple stump that was live a week ago, but looks like it's been dead for years (except an inch of green wood around the outside edge) It's grinding quick and easy. Until the bolts start backing out again.
> 
> Heading in to springfield for the next job, so hoping I can finish this stump and get tools on the way to the next one. Yeah....right. Few minutes later it loses a bolt...Luckily, borrow tools from the guy across the street (who I gave a couple loads of wood last week), and finally get the other bolt out and pockets off. But not before Tree Target gets his revenge for me running over his stuff...he conveniently dropped the saftey bar on my head as we were battling the bolt. The lump is almost gone already.
> 
> Vermeer is about 15 miles away...get there, get a new pocket and yellow jacket, and two pocket bolts. But they're sold out of 1/2" hex heads. So we leave Vermeer and head for my house, to get the tools I should have had with me in the first place. Finally back to site 2, and get the grinding head back in shape. But not before losing one of the new bolts, and spending 15 minutes to find it. Duh. Playin catch up now.....gonna end up a loooooooong day.
> 
> Get to site 3...sweetgum stump with running roots covering an area comparable to a parking space. Got the 252 and my lil Praxis both going. Until the Praxis runs outa gas. Oh, and I forgot to put my backpack blower in the truck. So TT goes for gas and his electric blower. Finally finish that one, and get the site cleaned up.
> 
> So do I sound more retarded than a Monkey bangin a football yet?
> 
> Daylight is gettin short, and still 2 jobs to go. Get to #4, and knock out six stumps quick with both grinders. Pulling the 252 off the last stump and headed for the trailer. On a sidehill. With the grinding head on the downhill side. Double Duh. Have you seen how much smoke a stumper blows when it's laying on it's side? It's alot. Shut 'er down quick. Got it uprighted in about 3 minutes, and let it sit. Smoked a bit when I fired it back up, but cleared up quick as the oil burned out. Still not good.
> 
> Job #5? Na, screw that man.....I'm done. Those stumps will still be there when I get the urge to grind another stump. It might be a while, though.
> 
> Usually my workday goes smoothly, and is planned out pretty well, even if it's at a too slow pace until my equipment situation smooths out. Soon. Very soon I hope. Should have my new to me chip truck title tomorrow, and my chipper's been in the shop for too long already.
> 
> Hopefully I got out all the dumbassedness in one long, rough day.



As the dogs are whining from the telling of that tale (first time they heard it in detail), I will head off to bed, comfortable that there are at least two witnesses to the accounts of yesterday's triumphs and tribulations. Wives have to deal with the aftermath...thank the powers that be for the forgetful bliss of sleep...maybe tomorrow we can become worthy of song...or at the very least, disability.


----------



## treeman82

Well, the other day I took down a shagbark hickory at the corner of a house. The power company had to come and drop the wires... 2 guys on the ground, did ok... had it brushed out by 12:30. Client bought us lunch, and made me a big tin of brownies. I go to dump the chips while the guys raked up, figuring that when I came back I'd drop the stick and take the 2 guys up the road with me to brush out a big shagbark hickory. Well on the way back from dropping the chips it started to rain... 2 rounds of thunderstorms were coming through. So I dropped the stick next to the house and called it a day. 

Yesterday morning I told my guy to come in a bit later... we got to the same job at 8:30... cut up all the wood. Went to the next job up the road... got there about 10:00, and I took my sweet time. Went up, set my rigging, cut some branches to make a good hole to lower into. Came down it was 11:15, got lunch, and picked up the chipper from the yard. By the time I got back with the chipper and lunch it was 12:25? Back up the tree I went... took some huge pieces out of 1 lead of the tree. I was within 15 feet of the ground anyways, so I came down for about 15 - 20 min... talked with another guy who was working in the area, had something to drink, and relaxed. Finally, went back up, lowered out another 2 big leads in 2 - 3 pieces each. Took out the top, chunked down about 15' worth of wood, and called it a day. 

The reason I took such long breaks on this job was because somebody else was supposed to take it down about 10 years ago... they did the hardest parts of the tree, and then chickened out for some reason... left some of their slings in the tree too. Not exactly sure why somebody would do the hardest parts and THEN chicken out... but whatever.


----------



## ropensaddle

ddhlakebound said:


> So apparently if I don't tell the story of yesterday, I'll never hear the end of it....
> 
> Let me preface this by explaining that last summer I took over sole ownership of TS, but my former partner got the stumper in the buyout. So I've been renting a 252 from another tree service when I need. The price is right, the teeth are sharp, usually never a worry. I climb for them when they need, they bucket for me when I need, generally it works out pretty well.
> 
> Yesterday morning we go to pick up the grinder, and within 3 minutes of getting out of the truck, I split my pants. Thankfully, a spare pair in the truck saved a trip home, so just an annoyance.
> 
> Five stops lined up, pull up at the first one, and within a few minutes of grinding I'm hearing some noise from the cutting wheel. It's not bearings, the pocket bolts are slowly working themselves loose on 4 different pockets. Grinding stops....off to the hardware store for a 1/2" hex head and a breaker bar to tighten them down....hmmm.....WTH happened to the hardware store that used to be in this town? Grrrr...back to the site, fortunate enough to borrow tools from the public works barn (next to where we're grinding). Get it tightened up as much as possible without a breaker bar, and finish site one. As we're leaving I discover that Tree Target had set his drink, smokes, and phone in a great spot. Behind the trailer tire in the shade. Oops.
> 
> Off to site two, already down 1 pair of pants, 1 cell phone, 1 heirloom cig case, and a drink. Big silver maple stump that was live a week ago, but looks like it's been dead for years (except an inch of green wood around the outside edge) It's grinding quick and easy. Until the bolts start backing out again.
> 
> Heading in to springfield for the next job, so hoping I can finish this stump and get tools on the way to the next one. Yeah....right. Few minutes later it loses a bolt...Luckily, borrow tools from the guy across the street (who I gave a couple loads of wood last week), and finally get the other bolt out and pockets off. But not before Tree Target gets his revenge for me running over his stuff...he conveniently dropped the saftey bar on my head as we were battling the bolt. The lump is almost gone already.
> 
> Vermeer is about 15 miles away...get there, get a new pocket and yellow jacket, and two pocket bolts. But they're sold out of 1/2" hex heads. So we leave Vermeer and head for my house, to get the tools I should have had with me in the first place. Finally back to site 2, and get the grinding head back in shape. But not before losing one of the new bolts, and spending 15 minutes to find it. Duh. Playin catch up now.....gonna end up a loooooooong day.
> 
> Get to site 3...sweetgum stump with running roots covering an area comparable to a parking space. Got the 252 and my lil Praxis both going. Until the Praxis runs outa gas. Oh, and I forgot to put my backpack blower in the truck. So TT goes for gas and his electric blower. Finally finish that one, and get the site cleaned up.
> 
> So do I sound more retarded than a Monkey bangin a football yet?
> 
> Daylight is gettin short, and still 2 jobs to go. Get to #4, and knock out six stumps quick with both grinders. Pulling the 252 off the last stump and headed for the trailer. On a sidehill. With the grinding head on the downhill side. Double Duh. Have you seen how much smoke a stumper blows when it's laying on it's side? It's alot. Shut 'er down quick. Got it uprighted in about 3 minutes, and let it sit. Smoked a bit when I fired it back up, but cleared up quick as the oil burned out. Still not good.
> 
> Job #5? Na, screw that man.....I'm done. Those stumps will still be there when I get the urge to grind another stump. It might be a while, though.
> 
> Usually my workday goes smoothly, and is planned out pretty well, even if it's at a too slow pace until my equipment situation smooths out. Soon. Very soon I hope. Should have my new to me chip truck title tomorrow, and my chipper's been in the shop for too long already.
> 
> Hopefully I got out all the dumbassedness in one long, rough day.



Welcome to reality lmfao that is why I use a big grinder now but my day was a bit cluster ####ed today too! Some days its better to just call all involved and say I ain't doin didilly today:monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster

My phone slowed down a bit this week so we tidied up some loose ends. Slammed 3 trees down for a good friend of ours who owns a nice backhoe. No money but I like having guys with equipment owe me favors. Never know when it'll come in handy. Been working with my partner on removals. He's got mad rec climbing experience which makes him pretty slick with trim jobs but he's got a lot to learn about proper use of a saw and rigging. It was nice to get him up there on a slow pace, no money no haul so I could talk him through it and not worry about time and trucks and chippers and customers and neighbors and debris and all that other stuff. Had him do this little spruce.







It's interesting teaching someone for the first time. If anything it's made me a safer and better climber. All those little things I never used to think about look a lot more dangerous when you're watching someone else do them. Especially someone with less experience. I feel like I'm ragging on him a bit too hard about safety but it's forced me to practice what I preach so that's good. I just keep telling him to SLOW DOWN. You're in a tree, bud, you're having fun, make it last a while.


----------



## treemandan

GlennG said:


> Cant tell you, I cant remember anyways, It wouldn't be cool if I did.. I'm sure it was fair and the home owner was happy with my clean up. I like your humor though.



Hey, you sound like a hoot! Go Freddy!

Anyway , dig it, its been asses and elbows over here too. I hooked up with 48Barpincher and done some things and then had the most cantankerous 29 year old tree climber I ever met come shred a couple other things for me. I got stumps out my ass!
So guess what? I have been subbing out too! Guess who? The Haycock Tree Climber! Check his videos on utube or whatever that is. I got a date in Wayne with him tomorra. Should make for a fun day, just put new plugs in the pick-up and still have a few sharp saws.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I am CTSP now, I passed, so now I am going to sleep!
Jeff
CTSP


----------



## BC WetCoast

treemandan said:


> Hey, you sound like a hoot! Go Freddy!
> 
> Anyway , dig it, its been asses and elbows over here too. I hooked up with 48Barpincher and done some things and then had the most cantankerous 29 year old tree climber I ever met come shred a couple other things for me. I got stumps out my ass!
> So guess what? I have been subbing out too! Guess who? The Haycock Tree Climber! Check his videos on utube or whatever that is. I got a date in Wayne with him tomorra. Should make for a fun day, just put new plugs in the pick-up and still have a few sharp saws.



Maybe you could buy him a hard hat when you go see him.

First time I've seen someone use a snap cut, when they were pulling a chunk off the stem. Seems to me that there is too much risk from it going in directions you don't want (like toward you).


----------



## oldirty

working in cambridge today taking down some rotten lindens at a church.

i had just informed the crane op that a big fat raccoon just made a beeline for the top i am about to cut free so look out on the ground when it gets to the chipper.

as the piece gets laid over he shakes the thing free and it sprints across the street full speed right across the path of some dude carrying a briefcase wearing a suit. he had his head down and didnt see it till it crossed in front of him. he jumped pretty high for a suit. lol


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> working in cambridge today taking down some rotten lindens at a church.
> 
> i had just informed the crane op that a big fat raccoon just made a beeline for the top i am about to cut free so look out on the ground when it gets to the chipper.
> 
> as the piece gets laid over he shakes the thing free and it sprints across the street full speed right across the path of some dude carrying a briefcase wearing a suit. he had his head down and didnt see it till it crossed in front of him. he jumped pretty high for a suit. lol



They are real comical sometimes. Bout a month ago we left our lot bright and early and drove about our usual 1 or 2 miles up into the hill of town and I am looking out the driver side mirror of my big picker and out jumps a big fattie from one of the side boxes and rolls down a hill like a dark basketball. Didn't know what it was until its legs engaged and it went from a roll to a sprint (in his mind I guess). Either he just woke up or took him a while to get the balls to dive out at about 40 mph. Good for a laugh early in the am.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh yea I bumped into a fat momma about a year ago who wasn't very receptive to relocation and extraction at 50' was a little awkward cause everytime I poked at her she rolled around inside the tree , so at any time I was expecting her to jump out and join me in the bucket , SOOOO in hinesight she made a poor decision cause I flipped the log with her in it ....


----------



## treemandan

BC WetCoast said:


> Maybe you could buy him a hard hat when you go see him.
> 
> First time I've seen someone use a snap cut, when they were pulling a chunk off the stem. Seems to me that there is too much risk from it going in directions you don't want (like toward you).




I had a lady say to me " you look like you are a hoot " today. 


I often set up snaps to have them pulled. I don't know which video you might be refering though.


----------



## treeclimber101

BC WetCoast said:


> Maybe you could buy him a hard hat when you go see him.
> 
> First time I've seen someone use a snap cut, when they were pulling a chunk off the stem. Seems to me that there is too much risk from it going in directions you don't want (like toward you).



Well than no offense you don't know what your doing with them , the backcut is always the top cut and depending on the size dictates the distance between the cuts , the snap cut is hands down the safest cut that you can make if you want to control the wood til your ready to send it south...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Well than no offense you don't know what your doing with them , the backcut is always the top cut and depending on the size dictates the distance between the cuts , the snap cut is hands down the safest cut that you can make if you want to control the wood til your ready to send it south...



Send it South Jersey?


----------



## treevet

If you think pruning out conflicting branches doesn't prevent injury...


----------



## treevet




----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


>



Is that fused ? pretty cool pic there you gonna cut that out ?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Send it South Jersey?



Well I guess that ... What the :censored: are you saying I swear I can't understand 50% of your replies..


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Is that fused ? pretty cool pic there you gonna cut that out ?



didn't get it yet.


----------



## oldirty

ran the crane for the second job yesterday. bigger silver maple, 2 sycamores, and 2 norway maples.

gotta a couple pieces swinging more than i'd like but i am getting better.

sitting in that cab in the blazing sun isnt all that fun after all. especially when the climber is the only object blocking the sun.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> especially when the climber is the only object blocking the sun.



Man hate when that happens. Gives me a headache.

We are just about finished with a blowdown today. Went on the roof but not much damage. Nice Sat. insurance job.


----------



## Tree Pig

treevet said:


> If you think pruning out conflicting branches doesn't prevent injury...





treeclimber101 said:


> Well I guess that ... What the :censored: are you saying I swear I can't understand 50% of your replies..



Hes referring to pruning basics. 

Mainly
 **Remove any branches that rub or cross another branch*.

Good pic man. Thats a sweet find.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> ran the crane for the second job yesterday. bigger silver maple, 2 sycamores, and 2 norway maples.
> 
> gotta a couple pieces swinging more than i'd like but i am getting better.
> 
> sitting in that cab in the blazing sun isnt all that fun after all. especially when the climber is the only object blocking the sun.



Think about your operator trying to find shade behind your skinny :censored:, must be hell


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hes referring to pruning basics.
> 
> Mainly
> **Remove any branches that rub or cross another branch*.
> 
> Good pic man. Thats a sweet find.



wrong post , but thanks for the clarification...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> wrong post , but thanks for the clarification...



Wanna argue?! Sounds like you do! Get on you trike and ride away "lil man"
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not you Stihl, ! Stewie!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Not you Stihl, ! Stewie!
> Jeff, CTSP



No not today , I am feeling a little melancholy , but thanks for the offer maybe monday or tuesday...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Drink some tea and take a nap--ha!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> No not today , I am feeling a little melancholy , but thanks for the offer maybe monday or tuesday...



melancholy? thought that was a woman's emotion?

Gay cake anyone?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> melancholy? thought that was a woman's emotion?
> 
> Gay cake anyone?



I'll send flowers!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> No not today , I am feeling a little melancholy , but thanks for the offer maybe monday or tuesday...



You a funny Bastaed!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> melancholy? thought that was a woman's emotion?
> 
> Gay cake anyone?


 I am having such a :censored: up day I can't even think of anything to say......


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I am having such a :censored: up day I can't even think of anything to say......



That rhymes with " your gay!" LOL
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I am having such a :censored: up day I can't even think of anything to say......



go snuggle up on the couch with a nice cuppa hot chocolate and a sappy sensitive book


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> That rhymes with " your gay!" LOL
> Jeff, CTSP



I wish I was "GAY" with happines which I normally am .....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> go snuggle up on the couch with a nice cuppa hot chocolate and a sappy sensitive book



Maybe I'll put on my "BORN TO CLIMB " T shirt and go take a ride on my crotch rocket and let the wind twist through my curly lochs.... Thanks for the pep talk my "GAY" deposition is starting to return like the APRIL jasmine


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I wish I was "GAY" with happines which I normally am .....



OMG! Your wish came true!!!


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe I'll put on my "BORN TO CLIMB " T shirt and go take a ride on my crotch rocket and let the wind twist through my curly lochs.... Thanks for the pep talk my "GAY" deposition is starting to return like the APRIL jasmine



mebee it is your period


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> mebee it is your period



Maybe I do you have some back crampies ......


----------



## treevet

Hey JeffCTSP,

maybe you guys should snuggle up together????


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> mebee it is your period



Yeast infection??


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Hey JeffCTSP,
> 
> maybe you guys should snuggle up together????



You love me!
Jeff,CTSP


----------



## tree MDS

I must be ignorant...

but what the heck is a CTSP anyway??


----------



## treeclimber101

I have a 40mph winds here now and the phone has wrung about three times , but tomorrow is MOMs day so I can't blow outta here and go to work , so I'm :censored:


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeclimber101 said:


> Well than no offense you don't know what your doing with them , the backcut is always the top cut and depending on the size dictates the distance between the cuts , the snap cut is hands down the safest cut that you can make if you want to control the wood til your ready to send it south...



I agree it's the cut to use if YOU are controlling the wood, but to use a snap cut, then have some doofus' pulling on a rope and the climber sitting watching it, is too risky in my opinion. Once the wood between the cuts snaps, your control of the wood is limited to either your ability to push or someone else's ability to pull. With no guarantee that something won't kick it sideways. 

Also with a piece the size that was in the video (~36"), the fulcrum point is the edge of the tree, not 1/3 of the way in, if he had made a notch. Makes it much harder to pull.


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeclimber101 said:


> I am having such a :censored: up day I can't even think of anything to say......



And most of what you do say is crap anyways.


----------



## treeclimber101

BC WetCoast said:


> I agree it's the cut to use if YOU are controlling the wood, but to use a snap cut, then have some doofus' pulling on a rope and the climber sitting watching it, is too risky in my opinion. Once the wood between the cuts snaps, your control of the wood is limited to either your ability to push or someone else's ability to pull. With no guarantee that something won't kick it sideways.
> 
> Also with a piece the size that was in the video (~36"), the fulcrum point is the edge of the tree, not 1/3 of the way in, if he had made a notch. Makes it much harder to pull.



Well than don't use it ,you obviously have had some bad luck or forsee some bad luck with the cut , its a great tool for just about any application even in branch removal you can make a cut and leave it there til you move out of the way , and the guy on the rope can break it for ya, its just funny that almost everyone I know uses it and you may be the first to say that its questionable.. We use it too tip tie entire trees and it works so well that anything else would be uncivilized


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I must be ignorant...
> 
> but what the heck is a CTSP anyway??



It is Certified Treecare Safety Professional thru TCIA. If you Google it you will see what. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> It is Certified Treecare Safety Professional thru TCIA. If you Google it you will see what.
> Jeff



Wow senor fancy pants .


----------



## treevet

seat belt on the desk chair in the office?


----------



## capetrees

Back to the original question, whadja do today?....

Took out 5 oaks overhanging a customers home yesterday with three more to come down today. Real busy since April 1st as usual and they all seem to be good size jobs. Walked away from one a couple weeks ago. too big and real hairy. Seems like the economy is better and work is back to usual and people are spending money again. Right now, no more phone calls, I'm booked up through June. Yes, I usually only do tree work on weekends thus the "full schedule" but it's starting to overlap into weekdays too and thats a good thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> seat belt on the desk chair in the office?



I told you, you senile old bastard, I am in the office maybe 3 to 4 hours a week, I am in the field with PPE and sometimes in a pretty nice company dress shirt for those meeting times. Man, I like those meeting times! Wanna arm wrestle?
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## TreeTarget

Nothing, not one thing...job related that is. Did the Mother's day stuff to stay in the will. Minus the Mother's day stuff, looks to be more of the same for the next week, from the way the weather is looking...but that just means more shop time. Now, just need more shop space...9'x11' is not condusive to one's sanity in the shop. But hey, worked for bill gates...just need to make it necessary for everyone in the world to buy a chair...nope, toilet is already taken...and some don't believe in them.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tyed up about 60 hemlock that were damaged by snow and ice in FEB. and the others removed 2 sugar maples at the catholic church near out shop , I think I could get youst to "hemlock repair " more sightseeing than anything else...


----------



## treeclimber101

BC WetCoast said:


> And most of what you do say is crap anyways.



Be nice or we won't let you or your canadian buds swim at our beaches anymore in your banana hamocks....


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> think I could get youst to "hemlock repair " .



SPELL CHECK on aisle 5


----------



## GlennG

tree MDS said:


> I remember you.. weren't you a partimer or something.. (planes or something?)
> 
> Still showing that same tree pic eh??
> 
> Get some new material dude... and stop acting like you're one to judge anything!



The dog and the wood shed are new. You have to admit Fred is cute. THe Wood shed holds 30 cords. MDS good memory, I am a part timer, a certified and insured part timer. But 25 hours a week at this does make me a part timer. Hopefully next year I`ll be doing this 20 hours a week.

My niche is large tree and young tree pruning on estate properties. Good work but boring for photos. I cant compete with the crane removals when it comes to photo opportunities. Plus I climb everything in sneakers. How boring is that?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> SPELL CHECK on aisle 5



I don't get it , where?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't get it , where?



:bang: "youst"......used :check:


----------



## pdqdl

That depends. He might be yust be yousting up in that hemlock.


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> That depends. He might be yust be yousting up in that hemlock.



Ohhhh thats not a word , my brother used it in scrabble ....


----------



## Jumper

Passed on a try out for a tree job because Coke was supposed to phone me for a 30 minute job interview at 1300. They delayed it for a couple of days at 1250 hrs:censored:HR people drive me :jawdrop:


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> Passed on a try out for a tree job because Coke was supposed to phone me for a 30 minute job interview at 1300. They delayed it for a couple of days at 1250 hrs:censored:HR people drive me :jawdrop:



Atennnnn hut!....are we a tree man or a coke man....


I caaaan't heeeeaaaarrr yooouuuu!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Atennnnn hut!....are we a tree man or a coke man....
> 
> 
> I caaaan't heeeeaaaarrr yooouuuu!



:hmm3grin2orange: I used to be a coke tree man now just high quality h2o or tea :yourock:


----------



## Jumper

treevet said:


> Atennnnn hut!....are we a tree man or a coke man....
> 
> 
> I caaaan't heeeeaaaarrr yooouuuu!



At this point Coke is offering about triple what the tree job is........$$$ talks.


----------



## treevet

The always amusing Father Earth....getting a woodie....


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> The always amusing Father Earth....getting a woodie....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pretty witty being 'sublimal' , 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Be nice or we won't let you or your canadian buds swim at our beaches anymore in your banana hamocks....



Who in there right mind would want to swim in anything near all that sewage? I swim in the forest lake here spring fed no cities for many many miles and usually have it to myself lmfao


----------



## Jumper

jefflovstrom said:


> I told you, you senile old bastard, I am in the office maybe 3 to 4 hours a week, I am in the field with PPE and sometimes in a pretty nice company dress shirt for those meeting times. Man, I like those meeting times! Wanna arm wrestle?
> Jeff, CTSP



Chairborne!


----------



## treevet

jumper said:


> chairborne!



but "safely" lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> but "safely" lol



Prolly has dreams of ear plugs and z87 glass complete with face screen,sun screen,chaps that match you get the point lmfao


----------



## Jumper

ropensaddle said:


> Prolly has dreams of ear plugs and z87 glass complete with face screen,sun screen,chaps that match you get the point lmfao



One's PPE must be coordinated afterall. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

Jumper said:


> One's PPE must be coordinated afterall. :biggrinbounce2:



I am doomed when he reads this:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Have your fun on me guys! I got thick skin, just like your Mama's! Ha!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I am doomed when he reads this:hmm3grin2orange:


I see you, look outside- BOO!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I see you, look outside- BOO!
> Jeff, CTSP



Ahhhhuh ohhhhh no I am skeeeeeered lol


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I see you, look outside- BOO!
> Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Have your fun on me guys! I got thick skin, just like your Mama's! Ha!
> Jeff, CTSP


Like a norsk viking , I seen your pic on the puter ...


----------



## TreeTarget

Rain one day, high winds the next...then some more rain...


----------



## oldirty

ran the crane today on the last job. 4 pines and a cherry. other side of the house and blind once the tops were out. kinda an unsettling feeling boom'n up when you can't see the pick....

i'll tell you what though i am now gaining an even greater appreciation for the importance of communication. i really don't know if i would want to be in the seat not knowing exactly what the climber is planning on sending out. lol. and these trees were not all that big! (about 7k average for the pine, little cherry)


----------



## Damon

got an emergency call this morning while i was in a tree from my neighb or told him id be over in a few quickly finished up what we were doing and went over he had a branch that was about as big around as my wrist broken off and hanging told him not to tell me there was an emergency (why dont people understand that a hanging branch thats not near anything can wait till 4 oclock to be dealt with?) unless there really was one cut it down with the pole saw rest of te day was spent pruning and doing house calls on past jobs to make sure customers were happy


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had a 120' blue gum to remove this morning. The DBH at 52" . It was next to a major street in Oceanside, but the big open lot behind was ours for the using. We just set up a road sign and using the lot, we dropped it. We did have to set up our rigging though because we did not want it to interfere with traffic. I put five guys on it and I helped because if something went wrong, I need to have an answer. Got it done i seven hours. 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> We had a 120' blue gum to remove this morning. The DBH at 52" . It was next to a major street in Oceanside, but the big open lot behind was ours for the using. We just set up a road sign and using the lot, we dropped it. We did have to set up our rigging though because we did not want it to interfere with traffic. I put five guys on it and I helped because if something went wrong, I need to have an answer. Got it done i seven hours.
> Jeff, CTSP



You got to slam a 4 foot dia 120 foot tree in a parking lot? Man, somebody had to/should of taken some footage of that?

What is the biggest individual euc in your vicinity? Do you guys get into the real big ones? (got any euc men?)


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> You got to slam a 4 foot dia 120 foot tree in a parking lot? Man, somebody had to/should of taken some footage of that?
> 
> What is the biggest individual euc in your vicinity? Do you guys get into the real big ones? (got any euc men?)



Not a parking lot (haah) big field. It was along a major road and dropping was the way to go. I will see if I rember how to put pics up, I got them for alot of jobs but always had problems uploading. I will give it a shot.
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> ran the crane today on the last job. 4 pines and a cherry. other side of the house and blind once the tops were out. kinda an unsettling feeling boom'n up when you can't see the pick....
> 
> i'll tell you what though i am now gaining an even greater appreciation for the importance of communication. i really don't know if i would want to be in the seat not knowing exactly what the climber is planning on sending out. lol. and these trees were not all that big! (about 7k average for the pine, little cherry)



Big responsibilities always humble a person and should, OD I bet when your on the hook its rock and roll but when your on the stick its slow and easy right? I would be scared of hurting someone, especially in blind scenarios and slow and easy is how I would react until confident but even then the responsibility would always be there


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> We had a 120' blue gum to remove this morning. The DBH at 52" . It was next to a major street in Oceanside, but the big open lot behind was ours for the using. We just set up a road sign and using the lot, we dropped it. We did have to set up our rigging though because we did not want it to interfere with traffic. I put five guys on it and I helped because if something went wrong, I need to have an answer. Got it done i seven hours.
> Jeff, CTSP



Now whats ya doing gettin outta that air conditioned office fo:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Now whats ya doing gettin outta that air conditioned office fo:hmm3grin2orange:



Funny Bastard, Thats called " bucking!" You know that rope-- I think I will try some pics but may screw it up
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Pic try*

Well , I will try.
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Well , I will try.
> Jeff, CTSP



Lmfao a CTSP that can't upload :yourock:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ok, Did I do it?
Jeff,CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

*More*

Still trying.
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle




----------



## ropensaddle

need to work on size brother!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao a CTSP that can't upload :yourock:



I love you too!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

Nice work Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

A couple of guys were wondering which leads to tie to and I said wrap it and we will tighten it up, dang did. Used the boom to wrap it at 60 feet and had a groundie with a 'Stop/Slow' paddle just in case it went wrong. ew!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> A couple of guys were wondering which leads to tie to and I said wrap it and we will tighten it up, dang did. Used the boom to wrap it at 60 feet and had a groundie with a 'Stop/Slow' paddle just in case it went wrong. ew!
> Jeff, CTSP



Lol plenty of room looked safe to me was that the Grcs?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Nice work Jeff



Hey Rope, How many snakes you think came out- dang, alot!
Jefrf, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Rope, How many snakes you think came out- dang, alot!
> Jefrf, CTSP



What kind would be more important lol.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Ok, Did I do it?
> Jeff,CTSP



SO Jeff, Are you using one of those economy bollards to pull the tree? First I gotta say that's something! And also I would say just put it on the truck and leave that heavy thing alone.

But yes, you did.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lol plenty of room looked safe to me was that the Grcs?



Not sure Rope, Got that in 2003 for the Cal-Edison Bark Beetle Project in Lake Arrowhead. A good deal at $2500.00 and still using 7 years later on a big dollar tree. The biggest pain is setting it up right when plans are changing on the job. Lucky I had a bunch of mature Cal. palms around.
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> What kind would be more important lol.



Couple of california kings, but still freaked they guys, that would of been a great pic!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Not sure Rope, Got that in 2003 for the Cal-Edison Bark Beetle Project in Lake Arrowhead. A good deal at $2500.00 and still using 7 years later on a big dollar tree. The biggest pain is setting it up right when plans are changing on the job. Lucky I had a bunch of mature Cal. palms around.
> Jeff, CTSP



looked like it suit your purpose I just use my winch or create mechanical advantage but if I had deeper pockets I ummmmmmm would probably hmmmmmmmm maybe a heloJust fly them puppy's home lol no loading only one man hooking and one man unhooking!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Couple of california kings, but still freaked they guys, that would of been a great pic!
> Jeff, CTSP



Those are cool and get large.


----------



## logging22

Didnt do crap today. Trees are so small, it sux. Looking for another job. Logging is really going downhill here. You guys working?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> SO Jeff, Are you using one of those economy bollards to pull the tree? First I gotta say that's something! And also I would say just put it on the truck and leave that heavy thing alone.
> 
> But yes, you did.



Is $2500.00 the economy version? Heavy? You mean solid- right? It's only heavy to the girls! 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Those are cool and get large.



Yup, About 7 to 8 feet of two of them came from under all the blue gum debris!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup, About 7 to 8 feet of two of them came from under all the blue gum debris!
> Jeff, CTSP



We have the speckled king I leave them be in hopes they stay on my farm.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> SO Jeff, Are you using one of those economy bollards to pull the tree? First I gotta say that's something! And also I would say just put it on the truck and leave that heavy thing alone.
> 
> But yes, you did.



I know you are smarter than that. Maybe heavy, but being on that ground with massive tension and the chance of a truck loosing traction, that wedge with a pull that slipped back would be on you big boy!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> We have the speckled king I leave them be in hopes they stay on my farm.
> 
> You got it Rope, Last year I had a 13 foot one in my drive way, it took me 10 minutes to get him to leave! Snakes have a purpose- huh.
> Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the speckled king I leave them be in hopes they stay on my farm.
> 
> You got it Rope, Last year I had a 13 foot one in my drive way, it took me 10 minutes to get him to leave! Snakes have a purpose- huh.
> Jeff, CTSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao some do get to live some don't here on ropes farm the venomous variety are used as fertilizer my grandbabies are more important imo.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

some snakes on a job always make it more interesting.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Didnt do crap today. Trees are so small, it sux. Looking for another job. Logging is really going downhill here. You guys working?



Sorry to hear hope things get better friend.


----------



## outofmytree

Man we have been busy. I cant seem to get near a tree cos i spend the whole day quoting. My crew are gonna start calling me lard ass soon. Actually its a fair bet that has already started. Last day of a 5 day dogging course tomorrow. Thats basic crane rigging for you guys. Now I can legally sets chains for a crane. Lol.

I have a nice new video but it isnt uploaded yet. There is a decent crane in it though........


----------



## tree md

I haven't been to work in a couple of weeks. I had my surgery last week and I'm still a little sore and on medication. However, we had a storm roll through town last night. No tornado but they said we had around 80-100 MPH straight line winds. Just got a call on a tree on a house. I'm going to take a look and hopefully do it this week. Thank God too, I'm ready to get back to work.

I'll post some pics when I get back if it's anything worth looking at.


----------



## Bermie

Busy...yesterday, three avocado stems to reduce, then a Chinese fan palm to remove, then a magnolia to take the elephants ear vine out of and cut back from a roof, today a rigging removal of a large heavy limb over a new roof and brand new commercial AC unit!

Might take tomorrow off...nah...little cedar tree to reduce and a pittosporum to prune, nice Friday work


----------



## tree md

Well our little storm turned out to pack a little bit of a punch. A couple of outlying metro towns caught the brunt of the storm with some roofs torn completely off. I am working Tulsa proper where the damage was a little more moderate, albeit wide spread. They are calling the areas hit outside of Tulsa an EF2 tornado but they are not sure about Tulsa proper. What is certain is the winds were high enough to uproot mature trees and many limbs were on the ground. They are saying winds reached 85+ in Tulsa. I saw a half dozen mature trees on houses and some big limbs on structures but most of the work is clean up of smaller limbs. I bid this one the first thing this morning then went and took a large limb off of another house in a higher end part of town. I've got this one to take off of the house and three more large removals in another location.


----------



## treevet

Nice pict md. Go out and make a killing!


----------



## Toddppm

Are you going to do the job of the tree in the picture?

Are there any trees close enough to tie the trunk piece off when you get to it? I haven't done a ton of storm damage work but a few. 
Just wondering how everybody would do that tree with no nearby trees or a crane etc.. Normally I'd just start on the roof chunking off branches until you get to the point where the trunk meets the edge but with no tie off you can't just cut it back at the roofline and hope it doesn't hit the house. That tree looks small enough to cut the trunk off the root system first and it shouldn't put much more weight on the roof if you cut it far enough up? Since it looks too far uprooted for the rootball to help it spring back up at all.
How you going to do it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey tree md, How the area around Chelsea do?
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet

in the dark of the night last night some crack addicted ass whole took a bolt cutter to steal some metal off our equipment. In the process he/she pulled out the emergency plug on out bc2000 engaging the brakes and later we found killed the 2 batteries.

We find out while brush loaded on a tight 2 lane street and while trying to jump it off my pick up naturally the street turns into an interstate highway. Anyway while squeezing out of the truck with a car going by I slammed the door of my silverado on my thumb. It's down to the lot with a 32 cal. pistol at 3 hour increments in my future for tonight.

cheers


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> in the dark of the night last night some crack addicted ass whole took a bolt cutter to steal some metal off our equipment. In the process he/she pulled out the emergency plug on out bc2000 engaging the brakes and later we found killed the 2 batteries.
> 
> We find out while brush loaded on a tight 2 lane street and while trying to jump it off my pick up naturally the street turns into an interstate highway. Anyway while squeezing out of the truck with a car going by I slammed the door of my silverado on my thumb. It's down to the lot with a 32 cal. pistol at 3 hour increments in my future for tonight.
> 
> cheers



Karma! Check - mate! Not really TV, Sorry man! I hope your thumb sucking ammendments get the job done! 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Karma! Check - mate! Not really TV, Sorry man! I hope your thumb sucking ammendments get the job done!
> Jeff, CTSP



Maybe if I had Jeff CTSP on staff....that injury doesn't happen


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> in the dark of the night last night some crack addicted ass whole took a bolt cutter to steal some metal off our equipment. In the process he/she pulled out the emergency plug on out bc2000 engaging the brakes and later we found killed the 2 batteries.
> 
> We find out while brush loaded on a tight 2 lane street and while trying to jump it off my pick up naturally the street turns into an interstate highway. Anyway while squeezing out of the truck with a car going by I slammed the door of my silverado on my thumb. It's down to the lot with a 32 cal. pistol at 3 hour increments in my future for tonight.
> 
> cheers



friggin crackheads


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Maybe if I had Jeff CTSP on staff....that injury doesn't happen



I knew you would come back with a GOOD ONE!. Cause you crazy! 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I knew you would come back with a GOOD ONE!. Cause you crazy!
> Jeff, CTSP



Yup but the CTSP he needs is certified tree sniper patrol


----------



## tree md

Toddppm said:


> Are you going to do the job of the tree in the picture?
> 
> Are there any trees close enough to tie the trunk piece off when you get to it? I haven't done a ton of storm damage work but a few.
> Just wondering how everybody would do that tree with no nearby trees or a crane etc.. Normally I'd just start on the roof chunking off branches until you get to the point where the trunk meets the edge but with no tie off you can't just cut it back at the roofline and hope it doesn't hit the house. That tree looks small enough to cut the trunk off the root system first and it shouldn't put much more weight on the roof if you cut it far enough up? Since it looks too far uprooted for the rootball to help it spring back up at all.
> How you going to do it?



That's pretty much the plan. I have a good tree to tie off the trunk right behind where I took the picture from. I'm going to set a bull line and get some weight off of it, work it back to the edge and pull it into the yard with another tag line while I lower it on the bull line. 

That's the easy one. I've got another one to do with a postage stamp drop zone on another property. About 28" DBH Maple. Going to have to lower every stick. The other two are semi large, multi-stemmed River Birch in the front of the property. Going to have to rope about 2 or 3 limbs out of those but it is mostly bombs away on those two. Just have to move all the wood from the Maple and both River Birch to a house across the street. I only have one groundman that is really able to do it tomorrow so I will have to climb and move the wood. My dad will be working with me but I don't let him move the big stuff. My other groundie is in California right now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Yup but the CTSP he needs is certified tree sniper patrol



OMG- You a thinking man!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> That's pretty much the plan. I have a good tree to tie off the trunk right behind where I took the picture from. I'm going to set a bull line and get some weight off of it, work it back to the edge and pull it into the yard with another tag line while I lower it on the bull line.
> 
> That's the easy one. I've got another one to do with a postage stamp drop zone on another property. About 28" DBH Maple. Going to have to lower every stick. The other two are semi large, multi-stemmed River Birch in the front of the property. Going to have to rope about 2 or 3 limbs out of those but it is mostly bombs away on those two. Just have to move all the wood from the Maple and both River Birch to a house across the street. I only have one groundman that is really able to do it tomorrow so I will have to climb and move the wood. My dad will be working with me but I don't let him move the big stuff. My other groundie is in California right now.



Good to hear your getting busy surgery went well I hope?


----------



## deeker

I missed a long beard today....with both barrels of the 10ga.


----------



## tree md

That sucks TV. Happy hunting, I hope you bag a crackhead tonight.

We are all targets being that they know we have saws and equipment that is easy to get rid of but I know having the big equipment you do that has to put a huge bulls eye right on your back. One of the guys I worked for in Atlanta had a couple acre yard with an old house right in the city. It was in Buckhead which was a nicer part of town but there were still plenty of crackheads around. The place was actually his old home place where his mom and dad had lived when it was still rural and the city grew up around them. He let his crane operator and his wife live in the old house to keep an eye out for the lowlifes but they still got him a few times that I know of. I have been hit a few times and it burns me up.

Edit: I meant to say that I have got a Pitbull running around outside that will not let anyone near the shop and just loves me to death. Maybe you should get a big dog.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> That sucks TV. Happy hunting, I hope you bag a crackhead tonight.
> 
> We are all targets being that they know we have saws and equipment that is easy to get rid of but I know having the big equipment you do that has to put a huge bulls eye right on your back. One of the guys I worked for in Atlanta had a couple acre yard with an old house right in the city. It was in Buckhead which was a nicer part of town but there were still plenty of crackheads around. The place was actually his old home place where his mom and dad had lived when it was still rural and the city grew up around them. He let his crane operator and his wife live in the old house to keep an eye out for the lowlifes but they still got him a few times that I know of. I have been hit a few times and it burns me up.



Now you just sound drunk, go to sleep!
J-


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Good to hear your getting busy surgery went well I hope?



Yeah, very well. I got the best news I could hope for. Doctor said that I caught it very early and should make a full recovery. No chemo and no radiation. I just have to leave the tobacco alone. I had quit smoking a few years back but was still dipping snuff. It's a ##### to try to put it behind you I'll tell ya. Just having to make some lifestyle changes that are uncomfortable right now. I had to quit drinking beer after work because it makes me crave tobacco. I am also having to loose some weight. All things I should have been doing anyway. It just sucks when you have to quit everything at once. Everything I do I reach for a dip. I kept it in my ditty bag on my saddle and I keep reaching for it and it's not there. LOL, been having to say a prayer to just get me through the day without the tobacco. Worst vice anyone could ever have. I wish I had never touched the stuff.


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Now you just sound drunk, go to sleep!
> J-



Lol, I wish. I've only got one pain pill left and I'm saving it for bedtime. After that it's time to leave the hazy days behind and get back to work.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yeah, very well. I got the best news I could hope for. Doctor said that I caught it very early and should make a full recovery. No chemo and no radiation. I just have to leave the tobacco alone. I had quit smoking a few years back but was still dipping snuff. It's a ##### to try to put it behind you I'll tell ya. Just having to make some lifestyle changes that are uncomfortable right now. I had to quit drinking beer after work because it makes me crave tobacco. I am also having to loose some weight. All things I should have been doing anyway. It just sucks when you have to quit everything at once. Everything I do I reach for a dip. I kept it in my ditty bag on my saddle and I keep reaching for it and it's not there. LOL, been having to say a prayer to just get me through the day without the tobacco. Worst vice anyone could ever have. I wish I had never touched the stuff.



Well good, sorry ya have to can the dip and refrain from the beer but if thats what it takes brother do it. I used to not care much whether the sun rise or set but married with grand kids makes a huge difference


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Well good, sorry ya have to can the dip and refrain from the beer but if thats what it takes brother do it. I used to not care much whether the sun rise or set but married with grand kids makes a huge difference



I hear ya. There ain't no livin' in dyin'. 

You'd be surprised how many people will smoke themselves right into the grave knowing that they're killing themselves. I have an image in my head of my grandfather who continued to smoke right up to the bitter end. He had black lung, emphysema and lung cancer. I cannot get the picture of him coughing up blood then lighting up a cigarette out of my head. I refuse to go out like that.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, Jeff, I'm not sure about Chelsea but we had 33 tornadoes touchdown statewide on Monday and they are saying we had 4 touchdown this morning now. Not sure exactly where Chelsea is but down around Oklahoma City got hit pretty hard on Monday as well as the North Eastern part of the state. Our storms were very moderate compared to other parts of the state. I was woke by the weather radio at around 4:30 this morning and they were only warning of Thunderstorms at that time. The news said that the Sirens were going off in Tulsa and there was some damage but we get micro bursts and heavy thunderstorms all the time. I went back to bed. It wasn't until I got a call on the tree on a house at around 9 this morning and rode down there that I realized the extent of our damage.


----------



## Toddppm

Fthat, My master bedroom would be underground with that much storm activity all the time! Maybe the whole house!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I hear ya. There ain't no livin' in dyin'.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people will smoke themselves right into the grave knowing that they're killing themselves. I have an image in my head of my grandfather who continued to smoke right up to the bitter end. He had black lung, emphysema and lung cancer. I cannot get the picture of him coughing up blood then lighting up a cigarette out of my head. I refuse to go out like that.



Lol dying ain't much of a living boy


----------



## TreeTarget

Rain...rain...rain...didn't we cover that already? Oh, and more rain...


----------



## Tree Pig

Beautiful day, 14 dead hemlocks removed. Few more to do tomorrow. All dead from adelgid infestation, only a few were actually climbers but it was a fun day. I think Fishercat has all the good pics but heres a few.



Me and my 90 ft hemlock







Of course Fishercat got the harder ones, this was just over 100






Fishercat moving wood with his tractor


----------



## pdqdl

Why are you cutting down dead trees in the middle of the forest?

There would be no money in that around here. In the midwest, trees are left to fall on their own.


That's a real cute little tractor. I have never seen one that small with a grapple bucket.


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> That's a real cute little tractor. I have never seen one that small with a grapple bucket.



Cute like Fisher's hair, I see why he don't wear PPE even when Sthil went out of his way to look proper.
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

pdqdl said:


> Why are you cutting down dead trees in the middle of the forest?
> 
> There would be no money in that around here. In the midwest, trees are left to fall on their own.
> 
> 
> That's a real cute little tractor. I have never seen one that small with a grapple bucket.





jefflovstrom said:


> Cute like Fisher's hair, I see why he don't wear PPE even when Sthil went out of his way to look proper.
> Jeff



its not forest its a back yard, trees are just in the edge of the woods below







He is wearing everything other then helmet, but then his hair wouldnt blow in the wind.

Tractor is all we could get in the yard, the neighborhood we are working in is all 700k and up homes with extensive landscaping. That tractor does an awesome job by the way. In this case the HO didnt want to look at the dead trees anymore.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What does that have to do with Fisher in a tree with no PPE?
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> What does that have to do with Fisher in a tree with no PPE?
> Jeff, CTSP



He has glasses and hearing protection on, just not a helmet so his locks will flow in the wind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> He has glassed and hearing protection on, just not a helmet so his locks will flow in the wind.



Cool, straight-up! I like you. But we will not date! -LOL!
Jeff, CTSP
At least you admit it.


----------



## tree md

Nice job guys . Good looking property too. 

I won't say anything about the helmet. I have been known to leave mine on the ground on hot days and easy climbs as well. Sometimes I feel like a nut, sometimes I don't. At least I wear one these days.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Cute like Fisher's hair, I see why he don't wear PPE even when Sthil went out of his way to look proper.
> Jeff



He's wearing a" HAIR" helmet just as safe a hardhat and works as a woodchip collector so less clean up time ...Yatzee


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Why are you cutting down dead trees in the middle of the forest?
> 
> There would be no money in that around here. In the midwest, trees are left to fall on their own.
> 
> 
> That's a real cute little tractor. I have never seen one that small with a grapple bucket.



Lol I cut trees for fence lines this week but yeah not much request for it either.


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> its not forest its a back yard, trees are just in the edge of the woods below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is wearing everything other then helmet, but then his hair wouldnt blow in the wind.
> 
> Tractor is all we could get in the yard, the neighborhood we are working in is all 700k and up homes with extensive landscaping. That tractor does an awesome job by the way. In this case the HO didnt want to look at the dead trees anymore.



Good job love bombs away stuff


----------



## Tree Pig

Finished up the that job today all together about 20 hemlocks, 1 dead ash and 1 big dead birch snag. Lot of fun and helmetless or not fishercat gets the job done and safely void the above mentioned helmet. We got few more take down jobs two trees each or more all in the same neighborhood plus a crap load of others lined up so work is going well... just have to find time to get to it all.




tree md said:


> Nice job guys . Good looking property too.
> 
> I won't say anything about the helmet. I have been known to leave mine on the ground on hot days and easy climbs as well. Sometimes I feel like a nut, sometimes I don't. At least I wear one these days.




Thanks Md us fat climbers have to stick together. 



treeclimber101 said:


> He's wearing a" HAIR" helmet just as safe a hardhat and works as a woodchip collector so less clean up time ...Yatzee



LOL:hmm3grin2orange:



ropensaddle said:


> Good job love bombs away stuff



Thanks rope, you got that right bombing, especially big stuff rocks


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Finished up the that job today all together about 20 hemlocks, 1 dead ash and 1 big dead birch snag. Lot of fun and helmetless or not fishercat gets the job done and safely void the above mentioned helmet. We got few more take down jobs two trees each or more all in the same neighborhood plus a crap load of others lined up so work is going well... just have to find time to get to it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Md us fat climbers have to stick together.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rope, you got that right bombing, especially big stuff rocks



LOL, Stihl! Totally in the Spin Zone! No helmet, no go. 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treevet

We removed a 4' dia Honey locust today Sat. (Gleditsia triancanthos I believe).

We would have had it done as we had the dingo and the crane going at it and made a 14 foot chip box full and half of another 14 footer of wood chips....but the entire tree was encapsulated by dead vines and a lot of it is left for Mon. to rake up while we do the stump. 2 guys and a lot of equipment. Took some real nice fitted shots with the 46 of leaders in open spots with plenty of observers including Mr. and Mrs. HO. Sat.s are good for advertising.

Beautiful day and low humidity. Felt even better because yesterday was a dog schit all over the yard day.


----------



## TreeTarget

Have an excuse to spend more time in the shop...busted the old foot a few days ago, and since Obamacare hasn't kicked in yet, going to be awhile before I can dodge anything. At least there are alot of projects to get done.


----------



## Groundman One

TreeTarget said:


> Have an excuse to spend more time in the shop...busted the old foot a few days ago, and since Obamacare hasn't kicked in yet, going to be awhile before I can dodge anything. At least there are alot of projects to get done.



_Ouch!_

Hope you can manage to relax and get better.


----------



## ropensaddle

I waited on help I am using a labor service tomorrow non trained is better than no help!


----------



## treevet

TreeTarget said:


> Have an excuse to spend more time in the shop...busted the old foot a few days ago, and since Obamacare hasn't kicked in yet, going to be awhile before I can dodge anything. At least there are alot of projects to get done.



uh oh....workman's comp claim?:bang:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I waited on help I am using a labor service tomorrow non trained is better than no help!



get em 2 years sober AA and you'll never regret it.


----------



## twoden

went to the doctor, I have a baby girl on the way!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> get em 2 years sober AA and you'll never regret it.



Yup but got to either use sub with wc waiver or hire though payroll service! Not deep enough pockets for the other way yet!


----------



## Groundman One

twoden said:


> went to the doctor, I have a baby girl on the way!:biggrinbounce2:



Excellent! 

_Wait'll she's a teenager, oh my Lord, your hairline will recede by the day._


----------



## twoden

Groundman One said:


> Excellent!
> 
> _Wait'll she's a teenager, oh my Lord, your hairline will recede by the day._



My wife has been taking care of that for the last two months:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treevet

Groundman One said:


> Excellent!
> 
> _Wait'll she's a teenager, oh my Lord, your hairline will recede by the day._



:agree2: three grown daughters here but.....

you'll only remember the good times and there will be plenty of them


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> :agree2: three grown daughters here but.....
> 
> you'll only remember the good times and there will be plenty of them



Wow too bad I did not live there when they were graduating could have give ya more grey hair lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Wow too bad I did not live there when they were graduating could have give ya more grey hair lol



If you give grey hair you prob gonna get it later (karma?)

Getting to the point where any colored hair might be welcome


----------



## Damon

well our barn burned down today we lost 60 hens and 5 rabbits plus a bunch of equipment and what have you luckily it didnt spread to the house or anything it was caused by a heat light over a fresh batch of chicks we were raising


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> If you give grey hair you prob gonna get it later (karma?)
> 
> Getting to the point where any colored hair might be welcome



Lol yeah me too now lol Cool tree trimmer has three daughters I bet it was busy when them girls were graduating is what I meant lmao.


----------



## ropensaddle

Damon said:


> well our barn burned down today we lost 60 hens and 5 rabbits plus a bunch of equipment and what have you luckily it didnt spread to the house or anything it was caused by a heat light over a fresh batch of chicks we were raising



Wow bad day hope you were insured.


----------



## tree md

Took down two large River Birch today. Large leaders with no good central TIP so it was like climbing 8 or 10 trees. Had to rope everything over the house off of it's own leader. Nothing really technical but time consuming. Got everything cleaned up by 5:30 though so it was a good day. 

Rain forecasted for tomorrow but I'm praying for it to pass us over. I'm behind. I've got a large Oak to do tomorrow with a postage stamp drop zone. Every stick is going to have to be roped and the spar is going to have to be blocked. 30" opening in the gate for access. Also have to remove a small brushy Mulberry at my condo complex. 4 stumps to grind. Just happy to be back to work. Feels great.

Congrats on the Baby girl and condolences on the barn.


----------



## oldirty

hey larry. good to see you back at it guns blazing man. real good.


----------



## TreeTarget

treevet said:


> uh oh....workman's comp claim?:bang:



Acting young and dumb when you are old and busted...that's not covered in workman's comp.. Especially when it happened away from work.


----------



## TreeTarget

twoden said:


> went to the doctor, I have a baby girl on the way!:biggrinbounce2:



Congrats, and sorry at the same time...Have one boy, and that is enough for me...for now, anyway. Boys are a big enough challenge.


----------



## TreeTarget

Groundman One said:


> _Ouch!_
> 
> Hope you can manage to relax and get better.



Been doing just that...doesn't seem as bad as we thought at first, but been keeping weight off it and doing the treatments. Maybe a week, who knows. South Park has been a diversion between studies...Sally Struthers as Jaba the Hut is just about as good as it gets. See, enjoying my vacation already...


----------



## tree md

TreeTarget said:


> Been doing just that...doesn't seem as bad as we thought at first, but been keeping weight off it and doing the treatments. Maybe a week, who knows. South Park has been a diversion between studies...Sally Struthers as Jaba the Hut is just about as good as it gets. See, enjoying my vacation already...



I suggest mass quantities of pain meds and 22 hours of sleep a day. Just time warp through the whole thing... Then again, I cannot stand too much couch time; drives me up a wall.


----------



## Jumper

Five hours in Emerg. They seem to have ascertained I do not have appendicitis, so now am waiting for the scope up the arse to check for the big C. Came home with a dose of Toredol coursing thru my veins but the pain is back again. It is probably a good time to be unemployed.

Got to sit next to a convict in orange jumpsuit, shackles and cuffs who claimed he had swallowed a razor blade, and witnessed someone else go beserk in an examination rm with the ER staff, sending four security guards running to restrain the guy. He bellered at the top of his lungs for about five minutes until I presume they sedated him. Prolly on drugs. The poor old man ahead of me in traige had BP of 77/50-they took him in pretty darn quick. 

MM


----------



## Groundman One

tree md said:


> I suggest mass quantities of pain meds and 22 hours of sleep a day. Just time warp through the whole thing... Then again, I cannot stand too much couch time; drives me up a wall.



I did the meds after my hernia op last month, but I stayed awake. 

The *Floyd* sounded great.


----------



## tree md

Best wishes to you Jumper. Just take it in stride and don't worry until the Doctor has thoroughly checked you out. I had a good friend who was having to be thoroughly examined because they thought he had lung cancer earlier this year. They were dam near sure it was cancer but it turned out to be some other rare, non lethal lung illness. I'll send a prayer up for ya.

Rain day here for me. The weather radio woke me up at just after 4 this morning with warnings of storms rolling in. That was eerily the same time the radio went off last week when the tornadoes hit. Looking like storms tomorrow too. Gonna dump a load of logs today and get my saws ready for the rest of the week. I've got to grind three chains and file one. Gonna see what I can tear up in the shop while it's raining.


----------



## Damon

ropensaddle said:


> Wow bad day hope you were insured.



We were but there being Aholes about it because they say we were running a agricultural buisness out of it because we occasionally sold eggs so even though it was insured for my tree buisness and all the equipment was insured there trying to not have to pay because we had animals in there...


----------



## tree MDS

Damon said:


> We were but there being Aholes about it because they say we were running a agricultural buisness out of it because we occasionally sold eggs so even though it was insured for my tree buisness and all the equipment was insured there trying to not have to pay because we had animals in there...



Maybe its all that bad karma you generated for yourself by bragging about killing those poor defenseless raccoons the other day.


----------



## Damon

tree MDS said:


> Maybe its all that bad karma you generated for yourself by bragging about killing those poor defenseless raccoons the other day.



HAHA i wasnt bragging its just a fact of life up here just like most of the chickens were going to be dinner someday i do feel bad about the rabbits though and aif you think raccons are deffensless you should get one in a corner under the crawlspace of a house some time : P i had to get rabies shots for that little incident and if that isnt going above and beyond the call of duty for a customer to try and get one of the little critters relocated alive then i dont know what is : P

the good news is we didnt have anything really expensive in the barn and it didnt cost very much to build


----------



## TreeTarget

Jumper said:


> Five hours in Emerg. They seem to have ascertained I do not have appendicitis, so now am waiting for the scope up the arse to check for the big C. Came home with a dose of Toredol coursing thru my veins but the pain is back again. It is probably a good time to be unemployed.
> 
> Got to sit next to a convict in orange jumpsuit, shackles and cuffs who claimed he had swallowed a razor blade, and witnessed someone else go beserk in an examination rm with the ER staff, sending four security guards running to restrain the guy. He bellered at the top of his lungs for about five minutes until I presume they sedated him. Prolly on drugs. The poor old man ahead of me in traige had BP of 77/50-they took him in pretty darn quick.
> 
> MM



Best of luck to you...glad I didn't go to the ER after all...


----------



## Groundman One

Jumper said:


> Five hours in Emerg. They seem to have ascertained I do not have appendicitis, so now am waiting for the scope up the arse to check for the big C. Came home with a dose of Toredol coursing thru my veins but the pain is back again. It is probably a good time to be unemployed.
> 
> Got to sit next to a convict in orange jumpsuit, shackles and cuffs who claimed he had swallowed a razor blade, and witnessed someone else go beserk in an examination rm with the ER staff, sending four security guards running to restrain the guy. He bellered at the top of his lungs for about five minutes until I presume they sedated him. Prolly on drugs. The poor old man ahead of me in traige had BP of 77/50-they took him in pretty darn quick.
> 
> MM



Didn't see your post until now. Hope you pass over this fast and without too much discomfort.

Beer helps.


----------



## Jumper

tree md said:


> Best wishes to you Jumper. Just take it in stride and don't worry until the Doctor has thoroughly checked you out. I had a good friend who was having to be thoroughly examined because they thought he had lung cancer earlier this year. They were dam near sure it was cancer but it turned out to be some other rare, non lethal lung illness. I'll send a prayer up for ya.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Thanks. I had cancer two years ago and dealt with it then and will deal with it now. It is this inactivity that is driving me....I had an opportunity to go work for an arborist as a groundman last week but had to bow out before the get go as I do not think I would be much use in this current physical state. AND turned down two opportunities to play hockey as a spare goalie last weekend.


----------



## tree md

Jumper said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to you Jumper. Just take it in stride and don't worry until the Doctor has thoroughly checked you out. I had a good friend who was having to be thoroughly examined because they thought he had lung cancer earlier this year. They were dam near sure it was cancer but it turned out to be some other rare, non lethal lung illness. I'll send a prayer up for ya.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Thanks. I had cancer two years ago and dealt with it then and will deal with it now. It is this inactivity that is driving me....I had an opportunity to go work for an arborist as a groundman last week but had to bow out before the get go as I do not think I would be much use in this current physical state. AND turned down two opportunities to play hockey as a spare goalie last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has ever known life so sweet as those who have had to fight for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jumper

Groundman One said:


> Didn'
> 
> Beer helps.



Prolly does, but I have not had a drink since 4 April when I returned from Florida. Not on the wagon in the truest sense, but trying to lose some weight thus stopped sipping the suds and all other alcohol cept for special occasions and vacations. Like my beers as much as the next guy, but definately not an alcoholic as stopping did not take any willpower, higher power or group at all. But am looking forward to the next "special occasion"


----------



## Jumper

tree md said:


> Jumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has ever known life so sweet as those who have had to fight for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%.
> 
> Yup, I was fortunate in that case all it really involved was cutting the darn thing out.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree md

Sirens are going off in Tulsa. News says there is a tornado on the ground. On the heels of last week's tornadoes looks like the next few days are going to be busy indeed.


----------



## Jumper

'Tis the season.

31 May 1985 was a very bad day in Ontario. Remember it well.


----------



## oldirty

215ish yards of chips today. pine party all around. we go back tomorrow to get the stuff out front.


----------



## beowulf343

.


----------



## tree md

beowulf343 said:


> .



opcorn:


----------



## outofmytree

A friend of mine took a few snaps at the TCC recently.







I got off a plane at 1am and they had us in the trees at 7.30 am. Hard work especially when its been so busy here all the plans I had for practise went out the window. Still was great fun and boy are there some quick climbers in WA! I came in 11th overall but still stole the $500 newbie of the year prize! So now I got me a new ascender and pantin and chest croll etc......

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty

beowulf343 said:


> .



what you editing for?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> opcorn:



.


----------



## ropensaddle

!


----------



## ropensaddle

@,,,,'''''''''//////////???????/


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> what you editing for?



uh oh....battle of the bands again :rockn::rockn:


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> 'Tis the season.
> 
> 31 May 1985 was a very bad day in Ontario. Remember it well.



what was bad about it? I used to live in Ontario.


----------



## tree md

LMAO, I feel like I'm watching a silent movie up in here...

Nice pic OOMT. Looking good bud.


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> A friend of mine took a few snaps at the TCC recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got off a plane at 1am and they had us in the trees at 7.30 am. Hard work especially when its been so busy here all the plans I had for practise went out the window. Still was great fun and boy are there some quick climbers in WA! I came in 11th overall but still stole the $500 newbie of the year prize! So now I got me a new ascender and pantin and chest croll etc......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



how many in the contest? (don't tell me 11 pls )


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> A friend of mine took a few snaps at the TCC recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got off a plane at 1am and they had us in the trees at 7.30 am. Hard work especially when its been so busy here all the plans I had for practise went out the window. Still was great fun and boy are there some quick climbers in WA! I came in 11th overall but still stole the $500 newbie of the year prize! So now I got me a new ascender and pantin and chest croll etc......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


Sasquatch lives:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

samohajo said:


> Wow, you are a lying skank. Is Bojeb also your brother?


----------



## treevet

let's geeetttt reeaaaadddyyy tooo ruuummmbbbbllllleeee:lifter:


----------



## tree md

Please stop it! I'm dieing here! 

I waiting for the next pic of sasquatch ripping the dudes arm off and running for the woods... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Please stop it! I'm dieing here!
> 
> I waiting for the next pic of sasquatch ripping the dudes arm off and running for the woods... :hmm3grin2orange:



Messin with Sasquatch can be dangerous

you don't tug on supermans cape, you don't spit into the wind,you dont pull the mask off the ole long ranger and you don't mess around with squatch dee dee dee de de de de dee:monkey:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Messin with Sasquatch can be dangerous



always wanted to put his hand in water while sleeping and see what happens....not anymore


----------



## tree MDS

Crane smane.. I'm off to bury the boys in Norway maple brush for eight hours straight.. should be a fun one!


----------



## treevet

we well on our way to knocking down a big hack bout ready to take a dip in a pool....half uprooted...no boom access

Always felt one of these would ride down pretty safely.


----------



## tree md

flooded in Tulsa last night with more rain coming in. Got to wait for it to dry out a day before I can do the big one I've got on deck. HO doesn't want any yard damage. I got a little one that I can do at my condo complex. I can back right up to it on pavement and drop it on a trailer LOL. I'm going to do that if it's not raining too hard later on.


----------



## ropensaddle

If it quits raining back to pineville lol sappyville is nextopcorn:


----------



## treevet

we pretty much gotta charge the 2 big batteries every day since the crackhead ####ed up the bc 2000

yesterday the slime broke a wing window in the yota and stole the covered up stihl blower.

not sleeping well....


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> we pretty much gotta charge the 2 big batteries every day since the crackhead ####ed up the bc 2000
> 
> yesterday the slime broke a wing window in the yota and stole the covered up stihl blower.
> 
> not sleeping well....



Man that sucks, sorry to hear TV, friggin thieves can kiss my buns


----------



## treevet

you think put a pit in there ....but you'd prob start liking him and they would hurt him with poison or something.

we'll get em.....we did last time and the dihk did 2 years time

tah....off to the grind hava nice one


----------



## Groundman One

Jumper said:


> 'Tis the season.
> 
> 31 May 1985 was a very bad day in Ontario. Remember it well.



Are you talkiing about the tornado in Barrie? I lived in Montreal at the time, had been laid off not long before, wasn't doing anything, so I took the train to Barrie and helped clean up for a few days. Quite the destruction. Worked with a bunch of Menonites, good guys. The Red Cross came around and fed us a few times a day. Spent most of the time putting bricks in piles and going around with pails picking up personal objects, pictures and books and things, so people could go through them later and maybe find their stuff.

That place really took a hit.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Eucalyptus removals today at a High School.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice day.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Nice picts Jeffy....love that stumper!


----------



## Jumper

Groundman One said:


> Are you talkiing about the tornado in Barrie? I lived in Montreal at the time, had been laid off not long before, wasn't doing anything, so I took the train to Barrie and helped clean up for a few days. Quite the destruction. Worked with a bunch of Menonites, good guys. The Red Cross came around and fed us a few times a day. Spent most of the time putting bricks in piles and going around with pails picking up personal objects, pictures and books and things, so people could go through them later and maybe find their stuff.
> 
> That place really took a hit.



Yeah. I was in Camp Borden for the summer and the entire base got called out in "Aide to the Civil Power" The twister passed right over the base before really touching down hard in Barrie. It was an F4. Edmonton had a bad one in July 1987 as well, killed 27, another F4, perhaps an F5.


----------



## Groundman One

Jumper said:


> Yeah. I was in Camp Borden for the summer and the entire base got called out in "Aide to the Civil Power" The twister passed right over the base before really touching down hard in Barrie. It was an F4. Edmonton had a bad one in July 1987 as well, killed 27, another F4, perhaps an F5.



Did you get sent to Barrie? Maybe we met, who knows.


----------



## Jumper

Groundman One said:


> Did you get sent to Barrie? Maybe we met, who knows.




Yeah I was there working in the Allandale Heights up on the hill behind the Holiday Inn. Houses were pretty well smashed flat.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Nice picts Jeffy....love that stumper!



Thanks you old Bastard!-:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day.
> Jeff



Nice was that you in the tree?


----------



## Nailsbeats

Today I welded 12 trailer frames, then thinned a Red Maple and rec climbed with my 3 year old girl and her new New Tribe harness and Petzl helmet. It's her second time up and she can already run a VT pretty good, no old school for her, lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Nice was that you in the tree?



You are a funny man, Rope! I was climbing when Jimmy Carter was the prez! I ain't climbed in 7 years. Too busy and now I expect backlash! Nah, I was cert treeworker years ago and went on my own till started having kids with my woman- still together raising our girls- Now a cert. arb and CTSP. I got great guys that know where I have been and know I have been there. Hey Rope, if you go on Facebook become a fan- we have our site there where I post pic's. " Urban Tree Care "
Talk to ya later, bro!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a funny man, Rope! I was climbing when Jimmy Carter was the prez! I ain't climbed in 7 years. Too busy and now I expect backlash! Nah, I was cert treeworker years ago and went on my own till started having kids with my woman- still together raising our girls- Now a cert. arb and CTSP. I got great guys that know where I have been and know I have been there. Hey Rope, if you go on Facebook become a fan- we have our site there where I post pic's. " Urban Tree Care "
> Talk to ya later, bro!
> Jeff



Lets see, I started in 83 still climbing a desk and I would turn to jelly lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lets see, I started in 83 still climbing a desk and I would turn to jelly lol



I started in 69 and climbed all day yesterday. I could climb every day (don't have to) if I was spiking every day (easy). 

Don't let Jeffy scare you into retirement Rope.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I started in 69 and climbed all day yesterday. I could climb every day (don't have to) if I was spiking every day (easy).
> 
> Don't let Jeffy scare you into retirement Rope.



69? Yeah right! They didn't even have trees back then.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> 69? Yeah right! They didn't even have trees back then.


----------



## deeker

I have to deliver firewood to local camp sites....and 16'x12"x2.5" table tops to one camp ground.

Oh, and defend myself against Mr. Longbeard. So far it is Mr. Longbeard 5 and me....0....

Rough day.

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I started in 69 and climbed all day yesterday. I could climb every day (don't have to) if I was spiking every day (easy).
> 
> Don't let Jeffy scare you into retirement Rope.



Now thats hope lol good for you glad to see some grit is still left Hey Jeffy get up a tree:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Pain Cow

What did I do today? Well so far I got a truck&trailer nearly full of dead red oak. Some rounds were HUGE but my MS 390 virtually called their mother a ##### then proceeded to transform them into liftable pieces. Now I loaded up the bobcat mower & gotta cut a lawn. Good times.


----------



## Groundman One

I am waiting for my climber to finish an estimate and phone so we can go do a small job. Couple of maples, not big, one busted 20' up and leaning into another tree, a few hangers here and there, and one small leaner. Maybe two hours. Very nice client. She's a bit hard to find sometimes to get paid, but she never complains about the price and there are years where we walk away with several cords of maple from her place. She never wants to keep any, and that's okay with us.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Now thats hope lol good for you glad to see some grit is still left Hey Jeffy get up a tree:hmm3grin2orange:



He's probably still snoozing with one of those little cartoon circles above his mustachioed head that shows you are dreaming and little pictures of safety glasses, ear muffs, chainsaw chaps, etc etc swirling around in it.


----------



## treevet

lst vid....we just got rained out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFJthPGPIIo


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> lst vid....we just got rained out...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFJthPGPIIo



Wow that was riveting......


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow that was riveting......



opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> opcorn:



Theres too many happy faces doing too many things in that last post .....What I did today was removed a cluster of sugar maples , then we trimmed oaks around a driveway , drove from there and removed two mulberries ... Finished about 5pm and made some good money , so tomorrow were gonna do a little job with some arborvitae that need a haircut and remove 3 pitch pines ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> He's probably still snoozing with one of those little cartoon circles above his mustachioed head that shows you are dreaming and little pictures of safety glasses, ear muffs, chainsaw chaps, etc etc swirling around in it.



Pretty funny, I leave the house at 5:30am and get home around 4:00pm, and in the office only a couple hours a week. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Pretty funny, I leave the house at 5:30am and get home around 4:00pm, and in the office only a couple hours a week.
> Jeff



Don't apologize for having a good gig if I had the choice I would suck up some AC and do paperwork , hey you get paid for your thoughts now and that there ain't too bad a racket...Me I'm stuck I lack the necessary IQ points needed to progress beyond ditch digger status...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I lack the necessary IQ points needed to progress beyond ditch digger status...



ain't that the truth?


----------



## tree md

Kind of funny, my dad started working with me a couple of years ago. Said he wanted to work the ground to stay in shape. He's 65. I don't let him hump logs or anything but he runs my ropes sometimes and will cut and load brush all day long. He has done the odd job with me for years. Now he works with me everyday I work pretty much. He loves it.

Dumped a load of logs to start this morning then took down a Mulberry and another Birch. Hired a new groundman and did some equipment maintenance. Gonna have to work tomorrow and probably Sunday too so I can catch up from the rain delays.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> opcorn:



that is my first video attempt so nothing impressive....but wait and see what is next....(look out Academy Awards)

Don't think you know how to post a picture do you MDS?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> that is my first video attempt so nothing impressive....but wait and see what is next....(look out Academy Awards)
> 
> Don't think you know how to post a picture do you MDS?



Definitely nothing too impressive there..

You don't want me to show your old ass up, lol.


----------



## oldirty

i got a couple pics i can put up for you mds.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Definitely nothing too impressive there..
> 
> You don't want me to show your old ass up, lol.



we talking chipping or climbing. i am quite confident I could whip your ass in either one youngster even at this age.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> i got a couple pics i can put up for you mds.



Sweet.. run it!

Lol!


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> i got a couple pics i can put up for you mds.



you gotta beat me with YOUR chipper....not your daddy's oke:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Sweet.. run it!
> 
> Lol!



he's gonna show a picture for ya AND he gotta post it for ya too hahahahahahahah


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> he's gonna show a picture for ya AND he gotta post it for ya too hahahahahahahah



Ha, ha, you old fag! Lol..


----------



## tree MDS

Hahahahaha!


----------



## oldirty

tv, you all fired up this evening. i like it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

You teachin' elgay how put the boom down and get the bucket out the way yet, mds?


----------



## treemandan

Is that the SOB right there?


----------



## oldirty

couple more.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> couple more.



massively impressive :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks OD!

Maybe you not all Crane queen after all! Lol..


----------



## ropensaddle

I can see that foot shaking lmfao:monkey: took two tall boys down today wife confiscated cam cause I got the lens dirty


----------



## ropensaddle

Got 8 more two doors down and 7 right next door to do come dead of winter lol I give him a good discount for Dec!


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> couple more.



Dam! It is, it is! Long time coming.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> couple more.



Thank god , its true you can climb a :censored:ing tree unassisted by a crane , thats really sporty of ya ....


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank god , its true you can climb a :censored:ing tree unassisted by a crane , thats really sporty of ya ....



I am thinkin that is mds?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I am thinkin that is mds?



OH , thats wonderful .....


----------



## tree md

Man, you fukers work too much, lol. It's over for the day boys... Drink a beer. 

JK, I'm eat up with it just as bad. I had to call mama a liar for telling me money don't grow on trees... Stuck at home tonight because I have to work tomorrow... and prolly Sunday too. Man, I'll be glad when I get caught back up so I can hit the town for a night. I'm due!!!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Got 8 more two doors down and 7 right next door to do come dead of winter lol I give him a good discount for Dec!



I actually had to rope that entire trunk down.. it was a real harrowing experience. I used the fibrous kind or rope, not the verbose type. 

But yeah, just a tree..


----------



## TreeTarget

Going back to work Monday, like it or not...can't say how out of shape two weeks of rain and one week of injury makes one feel. 
Feels good to even think about work...though I will miss the last 3 days in the hot-tub...


----------



## tree md

Where to begin... Had to make a dump first thing this morning and with this road work going on all over the city from stimulus I have to drive 10 miles out of the way to get to the dump with bumper to bumper traffic... Even on Saturday. Get a call from my stump guy at 9 and he has already completed all 4 stumps I have given him at two locations and says he is in route to the location I am working today (even though he is not supposed to be there til Monday). That's great but I have not stumped the trees out yet and I'm stuck in traffic. I get to the job and he's waiting for me (man I hate that). I get one stump flush cut for him then jump on the big one (48"). This is a multi leader River Birch with 4 big stems. Filthy in the crotches to begin with but there was a big hunk of metal in there as well. Go through two chains stumping this one out. Get another load of logs while we are screwing with the stump and send my guys to the dump. It was 1:00 before I got in my next tree, around a 90' maple with a 15x20 drop zone and broken, storm damaged limbs on the house. Got another load of brush and logs out of it but still have to top it and block every piece out of both forks. No way to lower one off the other because the one over the drop zone is broke off and the tallest side where I could rig from is right over a metal patio roof. I'm going to have to lower both sides off their self with a block as well as the spar. My normal dump site is too wet to get into so I am having to dump at the city green waste which is closed on Sunday so no work tomorrow. Heck of a day but I did get 7 stumps ground, 2 loads of logs and one load of brush moved. Went to the parts store, got spark plugs, came home and got one of my saws that was down running. 

Also bought two 1 1/2" rib eyes, 2 monster potatoes and a pound of shrimp for me and my numero uno ground man. We worked like dogs but ate like kings and watched the play offs (I'm a Celtics fan).

Tools are put away, dogs are fed and dishes are done. Good day.


----------



## TreeTarget

tree md said:


> Where to begin... Had to make a dump first thing this morning and with this road work going on all over the city from stimulus I have to drive 10 miles out of the way to get to the dump with bumper to bumper traffic... Even on Saturday. Get a call from my stump guy at 9 and he has already completed all 4 stumps I have given him at two locations and says he is in route to the location I am working today (even though he is not supposed to be there til Monday). That's great but I have not stumped the trees out yet and I'm stuck in traffic. I get to the job and he's waiting for me (man I hate that). I get one stump flush cut for him then jump on the big one (48"). This is a multi leader River Birch with 4 big stems. Filthy in the crotches to begin with but there was a big hunk of metal in there as well. Go through two chains stumping this one out. Get another load of logs while we are screwing with the stump and send my guys to the dump. It was 1:00 before I got in my next tree, around a 90' maple with a 15x20 drop zone and broken, storm damaged limbs on the house. Got another load of brush and logs out of it but still have to top it and block every piece out of both forks. No way to lower one off the other because the one over the drop zone is broke off and the tallest side where I could rig from is right over a metal patio roof. I'm going to have to lower both sides off their self with a block as well as the spar. My normal dump site is too wet to get into so I am having to dump at the city green waste which is closed on Sunday so no work tomorrow. Heck of a day but I did get 7 stumps ground, 2 loads of logs and one load of brush moved. Went to the parts store, got spark plugs, came home and got one of my saws that was down running.
> 
> Also bought two 1 1/2" rib eyes, 2 monster potatoes and a pound of shrimp for me and my numero uno ground man. We worked like dogs but ate like kings and watched the play offs (I'm a Celtics fan).
> 
> Tools are put away, dogs are fed and dishes are done. Good day.



...who cooked the steaks?


----------



## tree md

TreeTarget said:


> ...who cooked the steaks?



That would be me. Chief cook and bottle washer. I cook a mean steak.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> that is my first video attempt so nothing impressive....but wait and see what is next....(look out Academy Awards)
> 
> Don't think you know how to post a picture do you MDS?



I hope you're out making that vid old stuff.

I cant wait to see what four thousand years of tree experience looks like in action. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> that is my first video attempt so nothing impressive....but wait and see what is next....(look out Academy Awards)
> 
> Don't think you know how to post a picture do you MDS?



Lmfao I hear ya this was my first vid


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I hear ya this was my first vid



Nice sneakers, Rope! And boy that lack of hardhat really brings out the chine on your head, lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice sneakers, Rope! And boy that lack of hardhat really brings out the chine on your head, lol.



Lmao and I am at home too bro not on no jobsite:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Lol, just bustin' your chops. You gotta figure out how to get them three macheteers up next.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol, just bustin' your chops. You gotta figure out how to get them three macheteers up next.



I think I will have to buy a special connector for that video cam this was done on the wife's camera and in mini vid mode!


----------



## tree md

Nice job Rope. 

Kind of funny, you get a picture in your head of someone after chatting with them for a few years on this site. I picture rope as looking like Crocodile Dundee. After seeing him I realize he has got the same bald spot as me... It sucks getting old.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao and I am at home too bro not on no jobsite:hmm3grin2orange:



Just tell me you aint one of those sweatpant in public wearing scratch off playing types and we'll be fine. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Just tell me you aint one of those sweatpant in public wearing scratch off playing types and we'll be fine. lol.



Nahh blue jean man here. I avoid public most days lol but yup scratchoffs I have done several but not in around two months maybe I get some today gotta go look at some trees! PS: that tree was a bitty taking down and moving to the farm where this video is


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Nahh blue jean man here. I avoid public most days lol but yup scratchoffs I have done several but not in around two months maybe I get some today gotta go look at some trees! PS: that tree was a bitty taking down and moving to the farm where this video is



That did look like a biggun. 

I get this job I priced out yesterday I'm gonna have some record sized hunks of wood for me. Giant old norways and silvers. Its at that same place where i rented the 20 yard dumpster last time. Gonna have to go with two thirty yarders this time, and I might still be hauling quite a bit. Probably have to buy a bar bigger than the 36" that I can usually get away with on the 395. It amazes me that each year I still seem to find bigger trees/treejobs.  

BTW: whats the biggest bar you think you could run on a 395 (and still have some nut)?? not what the book says, but your opinion.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That did look like a biggun.
> 
> I get this job I priced out yesterday I'm gonna have some record sized hunks of wood for me. Giant old norways and silvers. Its at that same place where i rented the 20 yard dumpster last time. Gonna have to go with two thirty yarders this time, and I might still be hauling quite a bit. Probably have to buy a bar bigger than the 36" that I can usually get away with on the 395. It amazes me that each year I still seem to find bigger trees/treejobs.
> 
> BTW: whats the biggest bar you think you could run on a 395 (and still have some nut)?? not what the book says, but your opinion.



I am running an eight pin and 36" ok but would not go bigger without mods but that is me!


----------



## Tree Pig

No tree work today but I am getting paid good money to go watch the Sugarland concert tonight. Already warned my wife that if I dont come home it means I left town with Jennifer Nettles.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I am running an eight pin and 36" ok but would not go bigger without mods but that is me!



Yeah, I tend to agree with you. I hate to see a saw trying to wear too big of a bar, with the nose all tilting down when set on the ground. It may be 3120 time if I get that one.. just dont really want to spend the money on a saw that I'll probably hardy ever use. maybe I'll just get a bigger bar and deal with it being a bit of a dog for that one (if I get it). I'm really trying to save for a big truck this year is the deal - no more payments!


----------



## tree md

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> No tree work today but I am getting paid good money to go watch the Sugarland concert tonight. Already warned my wife that if I dont come home it means I left town with Jennifer Nettles.



Get back to work ####head! LOL, freaking cops, too lazy to work and too scared to steal!!! 

LOL, wish I was going with you to the concert. If i had a back stage pass I'd hit Jennifer, guaranteed! I've got a cult of personality you know...


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao and I am at home too bro not on no jobsite:hmm3grin2orange:



Thats saws digging there and running good without the rakers , sucks that bar right in...


----------



## jefflovstrom

All ya'll are weird!!!!!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> All ya'll are weird!!!!!
> Jeff, CTSP



Theres a news flash , maybe instead of saying everyone is weird, maybe you are bent into a different shape ,lol


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> All ya'll are weird!!!!!
> Jeff, CTSP



Now Jeff, tell me lady Ga Ga in crime scene tape doesn't do something for ya... I've got some yellow caution tape from my last storm work... Getting ideas... Wonder if my GF will go for it...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Theres a news flash , maybe instead of saying everyone is weird, maybe you are bent into a different shape ,lol



Figured you would say something you funny DUDE!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Figured you would say something you funny DUDE!
> Jeff



ANDDDDDD I let ya down my bad , its like the story of my life ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> ANDDDDDD I let ya down my bad , its like the story of my life ...



I will still call you Stewie!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats saws digging there and running good without the rakers , sucks that bar right in...



That chain was total crap lol it was down to the angle line but it did cut fair with ported power and 8 pin.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I tend to agree with you. I hate to see a saw trying to wear too big of a bar, with the nose all tilting down when set on the ground. It may be 3120 time if I get that one.. just dont really want to spend the money on a saw that I'll probably hardy ever use. maybe I'll just get a bigger bar and deal with it being a bit of a dog for that one (if I get it). I'm really trying to save for a big truck this year is the deal - no more payments!



I would think it would pull 50"with the 7 pin but would be little more sluggish. After my ported 372 all stockers seem slow. I will be getting the 395 ported when it gets more hours on it!


----------



## oldirty

hey mds. 42 inch bar skip chain should work for you especially in the silver.


----------



## Damon

I planted 12 lilacs today to help ease a land dispute for a customer built sortof a hedge wall if you know what i mean also took down a big old beech for them that there bad neighbors had another tree company cut all the limbs of of 1 side to improve their view when they were on vacation that go figure died (people are so stupid some times) the customers wante me to plant a norway in the middle of the hedge row directly infront of the aholes house to block there view entirely lol then when to my parents house and took down 2 ashes that had severe woodpecker damage i at first thought it was EAB but now am baisicly convinced they have a woodpecker infestation, my old man ran lines for me today and i taught him to be a groundman which he did a good job of, now i told him once he retires he can come work with me full time.

ihate working sundays but things are starting to get busy so as they say i gotta cut hay while the sunshines

Tom


----------



## ropensaddle

Damon said:


> I planted 12 lilacs today to help ease a land dispute for a customer built sortof a hedge wall if you know what i mean also took down a big old beech for them that there bad neighbors had another tree company cut all the limbs of of 1 side to improve their view when they were on vacation that go figure died (people are so stupid some times) the customers wante me to plant a norway in the middle of the hedge row directly infront of the aholes house to block there view entirely lol then when to my parents house and took down 2 ashes that had severe woodpecker damage i at first thought it was EAB but now am baisicly convinced they have a woodpecker infestation, my old man ran lines for me today and i taught him to be a groundman which he did a good job of, now i told him once he retires he can come work with me full time.
> 
> ihate working sundays but things are starting to get busy so as they say i gotta cut hay while the sunshines
> 
> Tom



Sounds like a busy day


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Now Jeff, tell me lady Ga Ga in crime scene tape doesn't do something for ya... I've got some yellow caution tape from my last storm work... Getting ideas... Wonder if my GF will go for it...



I can ship you out some real crime scene tape, go for the real thing. Dont ask for cuffs though, wife wont part with them.


----------



## TreeTarget

Worked a bit. Wanted to do more but couldn't. Watched the boss sweat alot, and got a sandwich out of the deal...not bad.


----------



## tree md

Had to start the day by making another dump. Since I haven't been able to get in to my regular dump I have been having to deal with the city Green Waste and the bankers house they work (3:45 is last call at gate and they are closed Sunday).

Anyway, I was in the tree by 10 AM after making my dump and fighting traffic through all the road construction. Had to lower every piece of this Silver maple over the house. Lots of block work. I took some good sized pieces. Took about a 20' section of one fork that was around 2 foot. I tip tied it and hung it out of a natural fork in the other side. I figured it at just under 3000#. I also butt hitched a 16 foot piece that was around 18". Is that what they call negative blocking??? I'm not sure about all the terminology, I just know how to do it. I figured that one at just under 1300 but it took me for a pretty good ride. Been awhile since I have taken a ride like that. It didn't slam me or anything but it was a pretty good ride. I also butt hitched a 6 footer that was right around 30". Not much of a ride on that one because I was into the big wood at that point. I figured that one a just over 1300. I dropped about a 15' pole just perfect in the postage stamp drop zone. Landed it on two logs to absorb the shock and I could saw the logs easier with minimal rolling. One of those days where everything goes perfect...


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Had to start the day by making another dump. Since I haven't been able to get in to my regular dump I have been having to deal with the city Green Waste and the bankers house they work (3:45 is last call at gate and they are closed Sunday).
> 
> Anyway, I was in the tree by 10 AM after making my dump and fighting traffic through all the road construction. Had to lower every piece of this Sivler maple over the house. Lots of block work. I took some good sized pieces. Took about a 20' section of one fork that was around 2 foot. I tip tied it and hung it out of a natural fork in the other side. I figured it at just under 3000#. I also butt hitched a 16 foot piece that was around 18". Is that what they call negative blocking??? I'm not sure about all the terminology, I just know how to do it. I figured that one at just under 1300 but it took me for a pretty good ride. Been awhile since I have taken a ride like that. It didn't slam me or anything but it was a pretty good ride. I also butt hitched a 6 footer that was right around 30". Not much of a ride on that one because I was into the big wood at that point. I figured that one a just over 1300. I dropped about a 15' pole just perfect in the postage stamp drop zone. Landed it on two logs to absorb the shock and I could saw the lags easier with minimal rolling. One of those days where everything goes perfect...



Hey! Yer Back!

I don't know what you were dumping but I for chips the hardest part of finding a place is deciding who gets em. Logs too. Sometimes I can sell the logs right off the truck for gas money. CL, its actually good for something. That should be the CL motto. I say " chips" they say " over here!" I even find people to take pine logs and such. What works for me is a quick dump with no strings attached.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Hey! Yer Back!
> 
> I don't know what you were dumping but I for chips the hardest part of finding a place is deciding who gets em. Logs too. Sometimes I can sell the logs right off the truck for gas money. CL, its actually good for something. That should be the CL motto. I say " chips" they say " over here!" I even find people to take pine logs and such. What works for me is a quick dump with no strings attached.



LOL, yep. I had to take a pause for the cause. They put me in Timeout for my filthy mouth... Err keyboard. They used to mash my mouth out with soap and make me stand in a corner when I was in school...

Anyway, Was really planing on making these dumps. I had the wood given away to the guy across the street. I had already loaded his wagon from another job next door. It just got to be too much wood for him so I ended up having to take three more trailer loads of logs than I had planned on. Not a problem, I charged accordingly and the HO had no problem with it. He even gave me a $25 tip. Yeah, chips are no problem but Maple logs can be hard to get rid of. Oak is no problem.


----------



## treemandan

What did I do today? I finally went and knocked on the ladies door who owes me 1300 for over a month and she gave me 700. I feel so much better, I'm sure you all can relate. 
My wife wanted me to just sell the ticket to the lawyer but I know the lady will pay. Widow, mid 40's, kids, expensive house... 
Just a little knowledge:
If you look around you might find a collections type lawyer who will pay you face value of whatever the invoice is for. That means you get paid in full. The lawyer pays you then adds on his fee then goes to work leaving you free and clear. They just buy it from you. I know a few but never had to use them. 
I'll get the rest sooner or later from the lady and what is hard about things like this is the confrontation. What do I say? " Look, I know you are broke, I am trying to help you out and be nice but this is embarassing"
But there are some ####ers out there.


----------



## oldirty

.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> LOL, yep. I had to take a pause for the cause. They put me in Timeout for my filthy mouth... Err keyboard. They used to mash my mouth out with soap and make me stand in a corner when I was in school...
> 
> Anyway, Was really planing on making these dumps. I had the wood given away to the guy across the street. I had already loaded his wagon from another job next door. It just got to be too much wood for him so I ended up having to take three more trailer loads of logs than I had planned on. Not a problem, I charged accordingly and the HO had no problem with it. He even gave me a $25 tip. Yeah, chips are no problem but Maple logs can be hard to get rid of. Oak is no problem.



Just type the word as it is, we will get it and the censor will bleep it out no problem. They don't like when you try to circumnavigate the curse words by spelling it differently but if you type it normal all is fine. Watch.

yeah I feel guilty as #### unloading all that ####ing maple myself. See?


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Just type the word as it is, we will get it and the censor will bleep it out no problem. They don't like when you try to circumnavigate the curse words by spelling it differently but if you type it normal all is fine. Watch.
> 
> yeah I feel guilty as #### unloading all that ####ing maple myself. See?



LOL, I have been typing it out for the filter but my dumbass mispelled the curse word by accident and it showed up. LOL.


----------



## TreeTarget

treemandan said:


> What did I do today? I finally went and knocked on the ladies door who owes me 1300 for over a month and she gave me 700. I feel so much better, I'm sure you all can relate.
> My wife wanted me to just sell the ticket to the lawyer but I know the lady will pay. Widow, mid 40's, kids, expensive house...
> Just a little knowledge:
> If you look around you might find a collections type lawyer who will pay you face value of whatever the invoice is for. That means you get paid in full. The lawyer pays you then adds on his fee then goes to work leaving you free and clear. They just buy it from you. I know a few but never had to use them.
> I'll get the rest sooner or later from the lady and what is hard about things like this is the confrontation. What do I say? " Look, I know you are broke, I am trying to help you out and be nice but this is embarassing"
> But there are some ####ers out there.



No trade, no compromise? Babysitting, gardening...something to ensure your means but that can meet her ends as well? Has to be something that might be arranged...your wife might be pleased with some of the relief another person around the house might provide, on occasion.
Just thinking...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, I have been typing it out for the filter but my dumbass mispelled the curse word by accident and it showed up. LOL.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

TreeTarget said:


> No trade, no compromise? Babysitting, gardening...something to ensure your means but that can meet her ends as well? Has to be something that might be arranged...your wife might be pleased with some of the relief another person around the house might provide, on occasion.
> Just thinking...



No man No! Will work for food!


----------



## ropensaddle

So far I have two 40 inch oaks cut came to get the grapple see ya!


----------



## treemandan

I am doing the MDS shuffle. That's trying to find some help.


----------



## outofmytree

Busy as we can possibly be at the moment. I have had to give work away to other guys that I simply could not cover in the time the HO needed. Added another groundie to the crew and have an ad running for 1 more. After that I think its time to put the hourly rate up and winnow out the chaff.

Had a very productive day today. Priced all 3 jobs well and got a vid of the simple crane removal coming as soon as I have time to edit so it will be out by Christmas.... (2015?)

I am really proud of the team. We took this nasty lil Phoenix out in 2 hours and 10 minutes. Thats felled, chipped and stump ground. Oh and my 660 was in the shop so it was all 440 with standard bar (26" ?).


----------



## outofmytree

Almost forgot. Re the TCC photographs.
1. I aint sasquatch. With my shirt off I am so white I can blind the unwary onlooker. That and my hairy back would make me The Abominable Snowman.
2. I was 11th out of 16. Yes I know, a long way back but at least I can now say I am ranked as one of the top 20 climbers in the state! 

All joking aside, I really enjoyed the comp and boy was it hard work. I got a lot of very useful insights watching the other guys and girls climb. Switched prussiks again after my Schwabisch bound up twice in the work climb and cost me valuable points. (I could have been 10th!!!!) Also got some nice photographs of the comp winner footlocking with a really smooth action well worth copying. It looked almost effortless.

Best of all was hanging out with about 150 of my climbing peers and hearing nothing but good tree talk all day from people who have the runs on the board. Man I love my trade!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> So far I have two 40 inch oaks cut came to get the grapple see ya!



Back first load! 10:40


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Back first load! 10:40



Nice pic Rope, best part about it you dont even have to take that read junk out of the back when you dump the logs


----------



## tree md

I've got to go dump a load of logs myself. As well as follow up on a tree I bid yesterday then do some maintenance. Getting a slow start today. I'm a little tired. Been hard at it lately. Looking like rain so it's a good day for me to hang out in the shop and work on all the things I been putting off.

Going fishing for the next two days. Gonna camp Wednesday night. Have to take a load of firewood up and drop it off at my dad's camp.


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> Busy as we can possibly be at the moment. I have had to give work away to other guys that I simply could not cover in the time the HO needed. Added another groundie to the crew and have an ad running for 1 more. After that I think its time to put the hourly rate up and winnow out the chaff.
> 
> Had a very productive day today. Priced all 3 jobs well and got a vid of the simple crane removal coming as soon as I have time to edit so it will be out by Christmas.... (2015?)
> 
> I am really proud of the team. We took this nasty lil Phoenix out in 2 hours and 10 minutes. Thats felled, chipped and stump ground. Oh and my 660 was in the shop so it was all 440 with standard bar (26" ?).



that thang's awful perty Doc. Why the erasure?


----------



## treevet

Just got back from a 3 day trip and an all night flight from the Left Coast (Caliphony) and saw my daughter get her Masters in Psychology. Lord knows I can now use some of that help and for free yet (I think).

Saw some beautiful sights and trees, took some picts and may fire up a few up sometime.

Looked up Jeffy in the phone book and no listing (San Diego?). Maybe he is an undercover arb?  Quit hidin' behind that stache Jeffy lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

Second and last load ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 1:30 cut two large 40 inch oaks and loaded hauled and chillin under air baby lol.

load a bit heavy lmfao








Job site stumps were cut lower before leaving will grind later this week!


----------



## Groundman One

Today?

Got good coffeee, then did two estimates, then went and did a small job we were supossed to do last week. Then home and into a cold shower. Stupid hot here today. 32c degrees. _(That's 90f for y'all who don't speak metric.)_ I know a lot of you love the heat, it just makes me want to barf and pass out.


----------



## ropensaddle

Groundman One said:


> Today?
> 
> Got good coffeee, then did two estimates, then went and did a small job we were supossed to do last week. Then home and into a cold shower. Stupid hot here today. 32c degrees. _(That's 90f for y'all who don't speak metric.)_ I know a lot of you love the heat, it just makes me want to barf and pass out.


Not too bad yet but then its getting hotter right now so prolly 93 by 3m 
Hot Springs, Memorial Field Airport
Lat: 34.48 Lon: -93.1 Elev: 554
Last Update on May 25, 12:53 pm CDT

Fair

88 °F
(31 °C) 
Humidity: 57 %
Wind Speed: Vrbl 6 MPH
Barometer: 30.01" (1015.4 mb)
Dewpoint: 71 °F (22 °C)
Heat Index: 94 °F (34 °C)
Visibility: 10.00 mi.


----------



## tree md

90 is OK it's the 110 weather that really eats my lunch. Anything under a hundred is gravy. Was 86 here yesterday. A little warm but still in my perfect working weather range. Anything from 60-90 is ideal to me..

I just tuned up and sharpened the chain on my 192. I had been neglecting it. It had been relegated to ground use. I had been using my handsaw on anything up to what I needed the 200 for when I bought it a few years ago. After I bought the 200 the 192 has stayed on the ground. 200 still runs like a top but I might have to take my 192 back for a climb saw now...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> 90 is OK it's the 110 weather that really eats my lunch. Anything under a hundred is gravy. Was 86 here yesterday. A little warm but still in my perfect working weather range. Anything from 60-90 is ideal to me..
> 
> I just tuned up and sharpened the chain on my 192. I had been neglecting it. It had been relegated to ground use. I had been using my handsaw on anything up to what I needed the 200 for when I bought it a few years ago. After I bought the 200 the 192 has stayed on the ground. 200 still runs like a top but I might have to take my 192 back for a climb saw now...


Yeah its coming fast to pard 100 plus will soon be here but sometimes muggy is bad too.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I guess break is over Think I will go grind ten stumps!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


>



I like that truck! Very masculine!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I like that truck! Very masculine!



I thought so too but it told me today it liked Jeffy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

glad to see you get on him Rope. That takes some of the heat off me from him pickin on me all the time


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I am doing the MDS shuffle. That's trying to find some help.



I could send el gay over your way man.. seriously!

Please??


----------



## Groundman One

tree md said:


> 90 is OK it's the 110 weather that really eats my lunch. Anything under a hundred is gravy. Was 86 here yesterday. A little warm but still in my perfect working weather range. Anything from 60-90 is ideal to me..



I don't know how you guys do it when it gets that hot. I have to go under the hose every fifteen-minutes if I'm hauling stuff and soak my head and shirt or I'll actually barf all over the client's lawn.

As far as Fahrenheit goes, anything from 0 to 70 is good work weather. More than that, _bleah_.


----------



## tree md

Groundman One said:


> I don't know how you guys do it when it gets that hot. I have to go under the hose every fifteen-minutes if I'm hauling stuff and soak my head and shirt or I'll actually barf all over the client's lawn.
> 
> As far as Fahrenheit goes, anything from 0 to 70 is good work weather. More than that, _bleah_.



I don't know how you guys do it up there. Anything below 35 and I'm ready to get back in the truck and turn up some heat. I'm like a camel in the heat here but I've lived with it my whole life.

Anyway, Here's a pic of the fat boy in the tree yesterday. The piece I am on was my next piece to block. I set my block on the lower stub, choked it with my running bowline just above the stub below my foot in this pic and made my cut just under the stub below my foot in the pic. Pretty good sized piece for the block. Couldn't get too many pics cause we were all busy working but did manage to get this one:


----------



## tree md

And for the hard hat police, I did wear one while I was brushing it out and lowering big wood above me but took it off when I started blocking chunks below me. It was warm and since I am a helmet law sucks type of guy, I wear one when I choose. I'm the boss and that's my prerogative.


----------



## treevet

timber hitch on the block?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Just got back from a 3 day trip and an all night flight from the Left Coast (Caliphony) and saw my daughter get her Masters in Psychology. Lord knows I can now use some of that help and for free yet (I think).
> 
> Saw some beautiful sights and trees, took some picts and may fire up a few up sometime.
> 
> Looked up Jeffy in the phone book and no listing (San Diego?). Maybe he is an undercover arb?  Quit hidin' behind that stache Jeffy lol.



North county San Diego, San Marcos. No hiding here!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Yeah, not my favorite knot for blocking but the wood got too big for a cow hitch on that piece. I made due on that one (never had a TH fail while blocking wood). I switched out to my bigger double braid sling after that cut and used a cow hitch.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I thought so too but it told me today it liked Jeffy :hmm3grin2orange:



HA HA Ha!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> North county San Diego, San Marcos. No hiding here!
> Jeff



I was kidding but thought I might find you in the greater San Diego book. Didn't have much spare time as family came from all over and it was sort of a whirlwind trip. I will look you up next time I am out there and have more time. Prior to this trip my wife would not fly as we had a near death flight a few years ago and I am not exaggerating. She got a little help in the form of a pill.

I have some fam in Cardiff by the Sea.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Yeah, not my favorite knot for blocking but the wood got too big for a cow hitch on that piece. I made due on that one (never had a TH fail while blocking wood). I switched out to my bigger double braid sling after that cut and used a cow hitch.



I use the Timber Hitch a lot. Never had one fail either and I have tested the hell out of it over the years.


----------



## Groundman One

tree md said:


> I don't know how you guys do it up there. Anything below 35 and I'm ready to get back in the truck and turn up some heat. I'm like a camel in the heat here but I've lived with it my whole life.



*Great pic!* 

I'll send a truck for you next winter when we're shovelling roofs in -30. That'll wake ya up. Or kill ya. Something anyway.

Two-years back I did one roof at an honest -40. At night no less. Low slope, not high at all, about three-hours work. It was actually a lot of fun. I was dressed up like an astronaut.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> I use the Timber Hitch a lot. Never had one fail either and I have tested the hell out of it over the years.



I have used it a lot over the years too. It is the first hitch I learned to set my slings. I have never had one fail in the tree either. I did have one fail when I was trying to use it as a snatch block and pull over a stump onetime but I had it set at the wrong angle and was loading it wrong (side loading). As long as you are loading it vertically it is fail safe IMO. I have still come to prefer the cow hitch for big wood. It does take twice the length of sling though.


----------



## tree md

Groundman One said:


> *Great pic!*
> 
> I'll send a truck for you next winter when we're shovelling roofs in -30. That'll wake ya up. Or kill ya. Something anyway.
> 
> Two-years back I did one roof at an honest -40. At night no less. Low slope, not high at all, about three-hours work. It was actually a lot of fun. I was dressed up like an astronaut.



You can have all of that -30, -40 and shoveling snow off of roofs bud. Just keep it up there. I'll stick to my fun in the sun.


----------



## TreeTarget

tree md said:


> You can have all of that -30, -40 and shoveling snow off of roofs bud. Just keep it up there. I'll stick to my fun in the sun.



No doubt...60 is low enough.

Actually worked again today...nothing big, but feeling better.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> I have used it a lot over the years too. It is the first hitch I learned to set my slings. I have never had one fail in the tree either. I did have one fail when I was trying to use it as a snatch block and pull over a stump onetime but I had it set at the wrong angle and was loading it wrong (side loading). As long as you are loading it vertically it is fail safe IMO. I have still come to prefer the cow hitch for big wood. It does take twice the length of sling though.



It really cannot fail (come apart, not break) if you safety it with a half hitch on the end and take at least 3 loops around itself min. more if it needs it.


----------



## treevet

Seems like you could make a decent living just cutting the crap off the bottom of these palms with a bucket truck. There are mass dirty ones and the cleaned ones look so much better.

Most of them have spike holes in them.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

TreeTarget said:


> No doubt...60 is low enough.
> 
> Actually worked again today...nothing big, but feeling better.



you are in a cast I assume?


----------



## Groundman One

TreeTarget said:


> No doubt...60 is low enough.



I get a sunburn at 60.



TreeTarget said:


> Actually worked again today...nothing big, but feeling better.



Me too. Was down for weeks with a hernia. What was your beef? _(Sorry, I read your posts, but I forgot. )_

Glad you're feeling better, anyway.


----------



## treevet

Groundman One said:


> I get a sunburn at 60.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Was down for weeks with a hernia. What was your beef? _(Sorry, I read your posts, but I forgot. )_
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, anyway.



groundy to groundy....you guys should share some trade secrets


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> It really cannot fail (come apart, not break) if you safety it with a half hitch on the end and take at least 3 loops around itself min. more if it needs it.



Yeah, I did not use a half hitch when I side loaded it on the ground (was in a hurry and really didn't think that I would be loading it as heavy as I did) and it came apart. I always use one now but I always use at least 7 coils. Think I read that was minimum somewhere a long time ago but I could be wrong. I usually tie 6 coils then two more loops with a hitch in both so 8 is what I end up with. LOL, when I learn a lesson I learn it good. After my TH came loose on the ground I don't take any chances anymore.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> groundy to groundy....you guys should share some trade secrets



Ok, that right there is funny ####!!


----------



## tree md

BTW, Nice pics TV and Congrats to your daughter. I was a psych major in college. Was a member of the Psy-Beta honors society as well (I was an honors student believe it or not). Best of luck to her.

I feel a trip to North Cali coming on if I every get some of these bills paid (had to pay out $2800 this week and that hurts). Maybe I'll look Jeffey up!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I could send el gay over your way man.. seriously!
> 
> Please??



Uhmmm, NO! But thanks for the thought.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Yeah, not my favorite knot for blocking but the wood got too big for a cow hitch on that piece. I made due on that one (never had a TH fail while blocking wood). I switched out to my bigger double braid sling after that cut and used a cow hitch.



I would think a cow would hold the same as a timber and MAN! You do have a big gap between the block and the cut!
Those blocks are plenty strong but I don't like em cause of how sharp the sides are. I have had problems in the past with that, cut the rope.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> BTW, Nice pics TV and Congrats to your daughter. I was a psych major in college. Was a member of the Psy-Beta honors society as well (I was an honors student believe it or not). Best of luck to her.
> 
> I feel a trip to North Cali coming on if I every get some of these bills paid (had to pay out $2800 this week and that hurts). Maybe I'll look Jeffey up!



thanks ....southern cali for jeffy territory. We could see Mexico from the beach I was told.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I would think a cow would hold the same as a timber and MAN! You do have a big gap between the block and the cut!
> Those blocks are plenty strong but I don't like em cause of how sharp the sides are. I have had problems in the past with that, cut the rope.



timber is just so damn fast and easy to tie (if you not doing 7 or 8x). effortless to undo as well.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> timber is just so damn fast and easy to tie (if you not doing 7 or 8x). effortless to undo as well.



My version of the cow is used to wrap up excess rope on the tail of the sling and usually end up finishing it off with a timber anyway. I am thinking of trying out an adjustable sling and if you think a timber is fast to tie well I guess you never seen me tie one up but that's cause I suck.

And congrats dad. That must have cost a fortune.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> My version of the cow is used to wrap up excess rope on the tail of the sling and usually end up finishing it off with a timber anyway. I am thinking of trying out an adjustable sling and if you think a timber is fast to tie well I guess you never seen me tie one up but that's cause I suck.
> 
> And congrats dad. That must have cost a fortune.



thanks dano and yeah it was expensive but she did not waste it like I did. She just got her Masters and now will work on her PhD.


----------



## tree md

Wow, three coils, I have never seen anyone use less than 6. Learn something new everyday...


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> thanks dano and yeah it was expensive but she did not waste it like I did. She just got her Masters and now will work on her PhD.



any pics of this lovely daughter tv? is she into the arborist type? lol


----------



## tree md

To tell the truth, I am using dyneema slings on wood up to 12". I usually cheat and do it old school way on wood up to 18" and just collar it off of itself for the sake of speed. I don't usually break out a heavy duty sling until I am into 18" wood or better. I often use the TH but I find I can tie the CH faster and I feel it is a better hitch for really big wood. To each their own though. I am pretty much self taught when it comes to using a block. I was still butt hitching off of the spar with a wrap up until just before I went out on my own. I am always open to other opinions.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I don't know how you guys do it up there. Anything below 35 and I'm ready to get back in the truck and turn up some heat. I'm like a camel in the heat here but I've lived with it my whole life.
> 
> Anyway, Here's a pic of the fat boy in the tree yesterday. The piece I am on was my next piece to block. I set my block on the lower stub, choked it with my running bowline just above the stub below my foot in this pic and made my cut just under the stub below my foot in the pic. Pretty good sized piece for the block. Couldn't get too many pics cause we were all busy working but did manage to get this one:



You have a fat boy workin for ya?:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> thanks ....southern cali for jeffy territory. We could see Mexico from the beach I was told.



You love it here you old bastard!
Jeff CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> You have a fat boy workin for ya?:monkey:



He needs a chin strap.
Jeff CTSP


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Wow, three coils, I have never seen anyone use less than 6. Learn something new everyday...



I take it you are talking about the timber wraps? I think they say 3 for 3strand rope and 5 for braided but I use it all up mostly. I also keep my gap between the block and cut pretty slim. Like no more than a foot from the block to the marl. That would equal about no more than a foot of rope coming out of the block to the first half hitch on the butt. I keep my climbing ropes tucked under the block, not above. 
I had a climber do some work with me the other day. First of all he was worried about using my newer but thrashed 12 strand to block down the trunk. He was impressed to say the least. I told him " its all in how you handle it". He was throwing pretty big wood down on and had to block the trunk down pretty low. I was on the porty and he never felt a thing, neither did the rhody. I think I might have heard that 12 strand crying just a little though but that's its problem. Really though, there was very little shock. All in all you can lift a small block v8 with starter cord if you do it right and I know that for a fact.
So he gets into a smaller tree and still blocking down wood though it was thinner. He was using a red alluminum block with a eye and a timber on the first tree but was using web straps and alli beeners for the second. I looked up and I thought he was using two beeners so I let him go until a piece of beener sailed past my head and a log dropped to the ground. That is when I realized he only had one. I don't know what that BS was about, I'm sure he knew better. I saw him rigging it up and it looked like he had two up there.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> any pics of this lovely daughter tv? is she into the arborist type? lol



Here is a pict of the fam (2 daughters missing) yesterday. Not the best pict of her. Have to look for another. Be great to have her meet a great guy like yourself but she just met someone and they seem to be talking marriage. 

She is super high maintenance if you know what I mean.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Here is a pict of the fam (2 daughters missing) yesterday. Not the best pict of her. Have to look for another. Be great to have her meet a great guy like yourself but she just met someone and they seem to be talking marriage.
> 
> She is super high maintenance if you know what I mean.



Nice looking family tv you did well.


----------



## treevet

thanks rope,,,we went thru a place called the Self Realization gardens. You know that spot Jeff....beautiful


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Here is a pict of the fam (2 daughters missing) yesterday. Not the best pict of her. Have to look for another. Be great to have her meet a great guy like yourself but she just met someone and they seem to be talking marriage.
> 
> She is super high maintenance if you know what I mean.



Hey Goober! Ha!, Hey where did you take that pic? Have you been to Quail Botanical Gardens? San Diego Zoo? You wanna move here, huh!
Jeffy


----------



## tree md

Good looking family TV.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Good looking family TV.



Shut up and get a chin strap for your hardhat!!! LOL!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Shut up and get a chin strap for your hardhat!!! LOL!
> Jeff



Hmmmmmmm you like it on the chin?:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmm you like it on the chin?:monkey:



Oh Oh, have we been pitted agains't each other? Beware the Viking you Cowboy!!
Jeffy


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> that thang's awful perty Doc. Why the erasure?



See thats how you tell if an arb has ever worked on _Phoenix caneriensis_. They are only pretty until the first time you prune em and after that you lie awake at night dreaming up new and inventive ways to chip em!

Jokes aside they actually look very smart when they acheive mature height but that palm was about 4 metres too close to the powerlines. In the photo you might just make out a frond resting on the line which of course means if the insulation is worn that the tree is "live" in a heavy dew let alone rain. 

My new trainee helped me spend $3k in medical bills when he got an inch of spine in his calf that fragmented and had to be cut out by plastic surgeon after the gp and the 1st surgeon both gave up. Thank goodness for workers compensation insurance! Jason now has a passionate dislike for these palms....


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Goober! Ha!, Hey where did you take that pic? Have you been to Quail Botanical Gardens? San Diego Zoo? You wanna move here, huh!
> Jeffy



I just told you in an earlier post Jeffy. Pay attention...there WILL be a test later. No wonder you are a tree work salesman lol.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Jeffy



LMFAO :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I just told you in an earlier post Jeffy. Pay attention...there WILL be a test later. No wonder you are a tree work salesman lol.



Whats in there plush bathrooms and girlie mags


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Whats in there plush bathrooms and girlie mags



terrorists maybe? I don't know ...seemed awful nice to me. They were closed but had a sign that said they would open the gates for out of towners....and they did.

Didn't realize any more than when I went in tho.


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> See thats how you tell if an arb has ever worked on _Phoenix caneriensis_. They are only pretty until the first time you prune em and after that you lie awake at night dreaming up new and inventive ways to chip em!
> 
> Jokes aside they actually look very smart when they acheive mature height but that palm was about 4 metres too close to the powerlines. In the photo you might just make out a frond resting on the line which of course means if the insulation is worn that the tree is "live" in a heavy dew let alone rain.
> 
> My new trainee helped me spend $3k in medical bills when he got an inch of spine in his calf that fragmented and had to be cut out by plastic surgeon after the gp and the 1st surgeon both gave up. Thank goodness for workers compensation insurance! Jason now has a passionate dislike for these palms....



this is an awful attractive unit you must admit tho....


----------



## jefflovstrom

outofmytree said:


> See thats how you tell if an arb has ever worked on _Phoenix caneriensis_. They are only pretty until the first time you prune em and after that you lie awake at night dreaming up new and inventive ways to chip em!
> 
> Jokes aside they actually look very smart when they acheive mature height but that palm was about 4 metres too close to the powerlines. In the photo you might just make out a frond resting on the line which of course means if the insulation is worn that the tree is "live" in a heavy dew let alone rain.
> 
> My new trainee helped me spend $3k in medical bills when he got an inch of spine in his calf that fragmented and had to be cut out by plastic surgeon after the gp and the 1st surgeon both gave up. Thank goodness for workers compensation insurance! Jason now has a passionate dislike for these palms....



I know what you are saying. I had a spike go thru my forearm and it was pulled thru all the way as to not make it worst. Also most don't know that it is best to remove only the dead fronds and the fruit if needed. I don't like customers that feel like they are ( "paying by the pound", 

Jeff , CTSP


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I know what you are saying. I had a spike go thru my forearm and it was pulled thru all the way as to not make it worst. Also most don't know that it is best to remove only the dead fronds and the fruit if needed. I don't like customers that feel like they are ( "paying by the pound",
> 
> Jeff , CTSP



Lol its by the ton here friend


----------



## treevet

any of you palm strokers )) know wtf is going on here?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> any of you palm strokers )) know wtf is going on here?



Wow is that Spacemules planet


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol its by the ton here friend



I have to say besides the (should I say) delicateness of the palm thing....

those big dramatic eucs all you guys refer to all the time that you climb up 200 or 300 feet daily...

in reality in my encounter are for the most part puny little sissy trees.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> this is an awful attractive unit you must admit tho....



Look at that hacked-up trunk. Someone used a chainsaw to pretty it up. I learned to ball and round with a small spade. Seems someone went with the low bid!
Jeff
Dang TV! You were right down the road from me! I am at the end of Palomar Airport Road. Your phone book sucks! 
Jeffy


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I have to say besides the (should I say) delicateness of the palm thing....
> 
> those big dramatic eucs all you guys refer to all the time that you climb up 200 or 300 feet daily...
> 
> in reality in my encounter are for the most part puny little sissy trees.



I bet if you are brought in slowly, you would kick a eucs ass!
Jeffy- still CTSP


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I bet if you are brought in slowly, you would kick a eucs ass!
> Jeffy- still CTSP



that fo sho :kilt:


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> I know what you are saying. I had a spike go thru my forearm and it was pulled thru all the way as to not make it worst. Also most don't know that it is best to remove only the dead fronds and the fruit if needed. I don't like customers that feel like they are ( "paying by the pound",
> 
> Jeff , CTSP




Oh mannnn I hate CI date palms...

This spike was in my arm for 10 months. I was happy when it finally came out!!!


----------



## treevet

why 10 mos? You musta liked how it looked?


----------



## ropensaddle

Ouch that sob would not be in me mo than ten minutes lmfao.

Gotta go piece down a large white oak at the golf course no bucket access, may speedline a lot of it! At least its no clean-up for a change.


----------



## treevet

I am thinkin less than 10 seconds with a pair of vice grips

we slammin a moderate size tuliptree and a few others today and then taking a limb off a roof of a house that was built around a huge organ to record church music. The house itself is a music instrument to some degree (in the woods).


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> why 10 mos? You musta liked how it looked?




After it initially happened two doctors dug around and told me there was nothing in there. I just had a huge sensitive bump on my arm for 10 months. Then finally, I saw something sharp begin to poke out of my skin- so I grabbed some tweezers and pulled out the bugger.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1895845#post1895845


----------



## Groundman One

Today:

Sweet little Zen job trimming cedar hedges, no power tools, quiet, relaxed, and in the shade most of the day. But still at our full rate. Beauty.


----------



## treeclimber101

Replaced the pump on the L tank in my truck , Replaced the fuel pump in my chip truck, and put some new kicks on the mini....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tore apart a good sized cherry this morning. Poor Eric was slammed especially when I laid out this nice lead. I just smiled at him and lit a cig. lol Picked up a decent Husky 395 w/ 36" bar today for 200 bones at my buddies annual going out of business sale. Good day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore apart a good sized cherry this morning. Poor Eric was slammed especially when I laid out this nice lead. I just smiled at him and lit a cig. lol Picked up a decent Husky 395 w/ 36" bar today for 200 bones at my buddies annual going out of business sale. Good day.



Well, I may or may not get crap for this, but, Seems to me as a two man operation, you are taking the easy way. What if I come show your groundie how to climb and bury you as the groundie, and then go brag have a cig. If you are as good as you think you are, you could of ran up that "groundie burying limb" and wizzed out a bunch of cut up and ready to move debris! If you are ground friendly, your guys are productive. 

Jeff, CTSP #519


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I may or may not get crap for this, but, Seems to me as a two man operation, you are taking the easy way. What if I come show your groundie how to climb and bury you as the groundie, and then go brag have a cig. If you are as good as you think you are, you could of ran up that "groundie burying limb" and wizzed out a bunch of cut up and ready to move debris! If you are ground friendly, your guys are productive.
> 
> Jeff, CTSP #519



Tell me Jeffy, how good do I think I am? I'm still unsure how to answer that myself. lol. IMO, it's always easier and faster to cut stuff up on the ground than in the tree. Yes, Eric had to work harder for that lead than I did, but overall we were quicker...which is what's important. On many trees, I work harder than him. That's the nature of the biz.


----------



## mikewhite85

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore apart a good sized cherry this morning. Poor Eric was slammed especially when I laid out this nice lead. I just smiled at him and lit a cig. lol Picked up a decent Husky 395 w/ 36" bar today for 200 bones at my buddies annual going out of business sale. Good day.



200 bucks for a 395? Sounds like you landed a sweet deal!


----------



## Blakesmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> 200 bucks for a 395? Sounds like you landed a sweet deal!



It needs a little work but the piston looks good, compression feels good and it starts and runs. My buddy does this every year, buys some saws and equipment, loses his ass on a tree job, vows to never do trees again and sells everything. Last year I got a 385 for $200 and a 200T for $100. I always shake my head at him but readily hand over the cash.


----------



## mikewhite85

Blakesmaster said:


> It needs a little work but the piston looks good, compression feels good and it starts and runs. My buddy does this every year, buys some saws and equipment, loses his ass on a tree job, vows to never do trees again and sells everything. Last year I got a 385 for $200 and a 200T for $100. I always shake my head at him but readily hand over the cash.



Nice. I did think there was some irony in you mentioning his "annual going out of business sale"

100 bucks for a 200t is unbelievable. PM me next time he has one of these sales. I will fly over!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore apart a good sized cherry this morning. Poor Eric was slammed especially when I laid out this nice lead. I just smiled at him and lit a cig. lol Picked up a decent Husky 395 w/ 36" bar today for 200 bones at my buddies annual going out of business sale. Good day.



With a 2 man crew (all I have really ever had) throw in a Dingo and it will drag that (lead?) out of the picture immediately or if nec spin it around and then drag it out of the lz.

On a daily basis the machine just boggles my mind what it does and how it would be impossible to be competitive without one anymore.

Took out a 30" dia 90ish foot Tulip today and the little toy figuratively manhandled that tree whereas in the past I would have brought in the crane to boom in the logs.

Magic pure and simple.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> With a 2 man crew (all I have really ever had) throw in a Dingo and it will drag that (lead?) out of the picture immediately or if nec spin it around and then drag it out of the lz.
> 
> On a daily basis the machine just boggles my mind what it does and how it would be impossible to be competitive without one anymore.
> 
> Took out a 30" dia 90ish foot Tulip today and the little toy figuratively manhandled that tree whereas in the past I would have brought in the crane to boom in the logs.
> 
> Magic pure and simple.



Thats for sure that little bastard is never broke down , they pounce on that machine when it coughs funny , we use ours more than our chipper and I know this cause the little hr. meter catches up to that chipper meter real quick ...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> With a 2 man crew (all I have really ever had) throw in a Dingo and it will drag that (lead?) out of the picture immediately or if nec spin it around and then drag it out of the lz.
> 
> On a daily basis the machine just boggles my mind what it does and how it would be impossible to be competitive without one anymore.
> 
> Took out a 30" dia 90ish foot Tulip today and the little toy figuratively manhandled that tree whereas in the past I would have brought in the crane to boom in the logs.
> 
> Magic pure and simple.



We are juuuust shy of used Dingo range right now. Will probably start looking soon enough. I'd really like the 525 wide track with the diesel but the 420's are more narrow ( for gates ) and MUCH cheaper used. We'll see.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice. I did think there was some irony in you mentioning his "annual going out of business sale"
> 
> 100 bucks for a 200t is unbelievable. PM me next time he has one of these sales. I will fly over!



Yeah right, I'll be sure to inform you.  lol Let's just say he sent me a text at 7 pm and I had a saw in my truck by 7:30.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> We are juuuust shy of used Dingo range right now. Will probably start looking soon enough. I'd really like the 525 wide track with the diesel but the 420's are more narrow ( for gates ) and MUCH cheaper used. We'll see.



they make the 525 (diesel) in a narrow Blakes and that's what I got. Mechanic told me that the wide ones throw tracks more often but we bought it mainly for going thru gates like you said.

Interest comparing the two hour meters 101.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> they make the 525 (diesel) in a narrow Blakes and that's what I got. Mechanic told me that the wide ones throw tracks more often but we bought it mainly for going thru gates like you said.
> 
> Interest comparing the two hour meters 101.



Thanks, TV, I'll see if I can dig one of those up when the time is here.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> they make the 525 (diesel) in a narrow Blakes and that's what I got. Mechanic told me that the wide ones throw tracks more often but we bought it mainly for going thru gates like you said.
> 
> Interest comparing the two hour meters 101.



Ours never shuts down I have replaced the engine already and put tires on it every two months , my machine is really fun to have we use ours with pallet forks for wood and the bucket for other things , I would like to find one more and make it strictly a grapple loader ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> With a 2 man crew (all I have really ever had) throw in a Dingo and it will drag that (lead?) out of the picture immediately or if nec spin it around and then drag it out of the lz.
> 
> On a daily basis the machine just boggles my mind what it does and how it would be impossible to be competitive without one anymore.
> 
> Took out a 30" dia 90ish foot Tulip today and the little toy figuratively manhandled that tree whereas in the past I would have brought in the crane to boom in the logs.
> 
> Magic pure and simple.



Yeah, but you dreamed it, you crazy and senile dude! Wake up and have a cup of coffee and see if your saw is sharp! 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, but you dreamed it, you crazy and senile dude! Wake up and have a cup of coffee and see if your saw is sharp!
> Jeff



I don't know about a sharp saw but my pencil always has a point on it .... If ya know what I mean


----------



## ropensaddle

Well days done finally lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know about a sharp saw but my pencil always has a point on it .... If ya know what I mean



You are not TV, why are you responding, Hello- eat a cookie!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You are not TV, why are you responding, Hello- eat a cookie!
> Jeff



Oh I thought you were talking about my stove , but really not at all , sorry my bad dogg....


----------



## ropensaddle

I messed up a little today but it was all good, little fence damage but was too dangerous to rig from, climbed carefully two tie in points rotten white oak limbs already breaking. I told the golf super the fence may get a little damage and why! I hate it when you jump a limb and have it all clear but the dern brush end hits first and kicks the butt back!


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I messed up a little today but it was all good, little fence damage but was too dangerous to rig from, climbed carefully two tie in points rotten white oak limbs already breaking. I told the golf super the fence may get a little damage and why! I hate it when you jump a limb and have it all clear but the dern brush end hits first and kicks the butt back!



Excuses excuses, Its Ok rope fences are built to be fixed and not to mention they are the archenemies of tree climbers world wide , if I had to count every picket that I've replaced in my life , well that would be hard ya know what I mean vern?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Excuses excuses, Its Ok rope fences are built to be fixed and not to mention they are the archenemies of tree climbers world wide , if I had to count every picket that I've replaced in my life , well that would be hard ya know what I mean vern?



Lol I seldom do, It was a matter of safety the leaders would not have taken much rigging and I was not going to die for the fence below. The super was happy and said don't worry about it his boys would take care of the one bad rung!


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I seldom do, It was a matter of safety the leaders would not have taken much rigging and I was not going to die for the fence below. The super was happy and said don't worry about it his boys would take care of the one bad rung!



YEAAAA me too but when I do I make it count and it always seems as that branch heads into the hole a funny feeling comes over me , like OH :censored: I just :censored: up and it may get expensive...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> YEAAAA me too but when I do I make it count and it always seems as that branch heads into the hole a funny feeling comes over me , like OH :censored: I just :censored: up and it may get expensive...



Lol I hear ya I offer to repair it but he insisted his boys would do it. He said he was mowing and the cab stuck out farther than he thought and he got about five spans lol.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> fences are built to be fixed



sit on if your first name is Jeffy cdefg


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> sit on if your first name is Jeffy cdefg



Someones been tippin the wild turkey tonight ehh matey....


----------



## treevet

my tippin days are but memories now, but a few good ones here and there


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> my tippin days are but memories now, but a few good ones here and there



'Flash-backs' are free.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> 'Flash-backs' are free.
> Jeff



Nahhhhh they were paid for lol.


----------



## treevet

today we are standing in the woods at 8 30 am looking at a thousand pound branch up maybe 60 feet still attached to a sugar maple and laying on the steep high roof of a contemporary house (built around an organ). Yesterday we worked 10 1/2 hours of non stop hard stuff in 90 degree humidity. Not feeling this at all. We were supposed to do this yesterday.

But wait.....we got the Wraptor set up. One bean bag shot right above the breakage out of the cube with the slick green line. Put on the 200, tie on the micro bull line and lash a mini porty to a nearby tree. Within seconds, literally, I am standing on the branch above the big hanger. Not even a breath of energy expended. It is still boggling....probably because I have been doing this the hard way so long.

I yell down to Kyle...."this is just amazing isn't it?" "yeah" he says.

Sent down the magic machine and attached the 1/4 inch line and cut the butt loose. Still hanging on the roof. But with a little kick or 2 and Kyle pulling on the throw line I tossed in the canopy of the part on the roof before I went up...now it is hanging by this little thread straight down. Little boggling in itself.

Cleaned up after lowering, collected a nice bone, then went on to the hard stuff in the next town from ours for the rest of the day.


----------



## oldirty

one of the last old growth sugar maples left in town. well it was. 16k.


----------



## oldirty

.


----------



## oldirty

..


edit: this leader fell into the neighbors yard and all the cuts were from the town guys effort to clean up the area.......made more of a mess they did than help.


----------



## ropensaddle

16k wow I am so jealous of market difference I can't get more than 3k for any tree here. They are worth it but you won't get it. I did bid one at 10k because I did not want the job without a crane, never heard back, two years ago lol.


----------



## treevet

surprised the boss tells you what he got on jobs.....that can lead to some jealousy.


----------



## oldirty

lol. sorry rope, i meant 16k as in thousand pounds. i have no idea how much that big donkey went for but it was for the town. we do their nasties.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> lol. sorry rope, i meant 16k as in thousand pounds. i have no idea how much that big donkey went for but it was for the town. we do their nasties.



 I feel like a dumb arse that was a lot of tree on the hook fo sho bro


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> surprised the boss tells you what he got on jobs.....that can lead to some jealousy.



no no lbs not cash.

i am privy to alot of info at the company and sometimes the monetary side too. they got nothing to worry about when it comes to that chit though. the only thing i want to do is work. i know about how much is coming in and i just love the fact they riding me to earn it. feels good to pitch in and earn for the boss. as long as i get my hours i am not going worry about what they get for the job......

but i was referring to the weight. lol


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> I feel like a dumb arse that was a lot of tree on the hook fo sho bro



no worries man!


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> no no lbs not cash.
> 
> i am privy to alot of info at the company and sometimes the monetary side too. they got nothing to worry about when it comes to that chit though. the only thing i want to do is work. i know about how much is coming in and i just love the fact they riding me to earn it. feels good to pitch in and earn for the boss. as long as i get my hours i am not going worry about what they get for the job......
> 
> but i was referring to the weight. lol



Got it OD...but you should be leaving the lot at night in a brand new Super Duty while the boss drives his Porche home....No?


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> no no lbs not cash.
> 
> i am privy to alot of info at the company and sometimes the monetary side too. they got nothing to worry about when it comes to that chit though. the only thing i want to do is work. i know about how much is coming in and i just love the fact they riding me to earn it. feels good to pitch in and earn for the boss. as long as i get my hours i am not going worry about what they get for the job......
> 
> but i was referring to the weight. lol



Oldirty thats the right ethic and what it means to be a man bro. I always work twice as hard if I am subbing for someone else cause I know they gotta come out too. I don't ever want to be a burden!


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> Got it OD...but you should be leaving the lot at night in a brand new Super Duty while the boss drives his Porche home....No?



maybe one day that would be nice. but that means i am not working in the field with the boys.......can't have that just yet.


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Oldirty thats the right ethic and what it means to be a man bro. I always work twice as hard if I am subbing for someone else cause I know they gotta come out too. I don't ever want to be a burden!



rope if i could ever get my personal life in line with my work life i could probably take over the world. lol.

thank you.


----------



## oldirty

we 3 parted the line to pick it.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> maybe one day that would be nice. but that means i am not working in the field with the boys.



not if you're top dog in the field OD. I worked for a number of big companies back in the day and the gen foreman did real well.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> not if you're top dog in the field OD. I worked for a number of big companies back in the day and the gen foreman did real well.



they getting ready for me to run that crane, tv. i'll be a foreman then. but for now i am just the number 2 on our crew. the days the number one isn't in then yes i get moved up but not daily. besides the crane op is the operations manager for our company. do i want his job? lol.......no. what a pain in the stick that is. his phone never stops ringing.

too soon enough though.....soon enough.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> they getting ready for me to run that crane, tv. i'll be a foreman then. but for now i am just the number 2 on our crew. the days the number one isn't in then yes i get moved up but not daily. besides the crane op is the operations manager for our company. do i want his job? lol.......no. what a pain in the stick that is. his phone never stops ringing.
> 
> too soon enough though.....soon enough.



 if you're ok with how they treat you...that's all that matters.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice shots, OD, keep 'em comin'.


----------



## oldirty

...


----------



## treevet

what do you guys do with a big pos like that? We can't take em to the dump any more they are worthless for firewood and they likely got metal in them to keep the mill guys wanting them.

I sometimes think about not bidding because of difficulty getting rid of those big honkers.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> ...



I can't imagine what could pick that up!


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> what do you guys do with a big pos like that? We can't take em to the dump any more they are worthless for firewood and they likely got metal in them to keep the mill guys wanting them.
> 
> I sometimes think about not bidding because of difficulty getting rid of those big honkers.



Ask Ropes, he'll tell ya how to store it. I seen your yard before and have to say if you ain't got a place to stow then you have a good chance of being beaten out of the job.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Ask Ropes, he'll tell ya how to store it. I seen your yard before and have to say if you ain't got a place to stow then you have a good chance of being beaten out of the job.



Yup just drop it at your competitors yard in front of the gate lmfao!


----------



## treevet

that beats the burning paper bag of dog schit.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> that beats the burning paper bag of dog schit.



Yup a few hundred yards of packed debris complete with large logs place before the gate will keep em busy lol


----------



## treemandan

I got over to this job around two pm. My wife took the kid to a graduation party, I had been catching frogs with the kid all morning and when they left I fired up the trucks.
The job was right around the corner so I drove the loader over and walked back for the chipper and dump truck. I was going to use the 1988 Powell Peralta but I figure if anybody see me on that thing it wouldn't be good for business.
I took the major dead outta 3 90 foot ash trees. I had to lower a few but mainly used the euyonomous to cushion the blows to the ground. I also took out a dead pecker pole pole about 70 foot tall. Used an adjacent tree to lower it. It wasn't big, just a little tall and brittle, I put the porty on the dingo and cut it at the bottom and used a tag line to set her in position to lower her. I only used the loader to pull the pecker pole real nice into the tree I had lower line in and set up the come along to tag her into positon. I"M A GODAM SURGEON!
I was over there from 2 to 7 pm. that's 5 hours to you and me. I regret no pictures but I filled the truck halfway with dead ash... and a tiny bit of euyonomous plus a forkfull of logs from the pecker pole. I only had 1 other guy with me and that guy would be The Dan himself if you catch my drift.
I ain't exagerating and I ain't bragging but most people say I should take it easy. I usually come back with " there's nothing to it a man couldn't handle"
The one tree I got the long throwline stuck so I had to do it the old fashioned way but other than that it went Ok. Did I mention it was over the road? I had one log roll out there a little but it was OK. 
There where some Mexicans next door giving the place a blow job and they kept trying to talk to me. They ask, " you cut tree down?" . I just looked at them like I didn't understand what they said. They kept asking and I kept playing dumb til they gave it up.
I figure I am gonna go one of 4 ways: 1. heart attack from busting my ass in the heat. 2. Cancer of something or another. 3. Some obscure accident while not doing trees. 4. Bleeding out 70 feet above the ground with nobody around to tell the difference.
But this job wasn't that bad, I cleared 6 in 5 hours if that means a dam thing to anybody and I barley used any petrol. I am working next door on Tuesday next week, just me and Dan.


----------



## treemandan

I think Ropes is also doing a lot of solo work hisownself.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I think Ropes is also doing a lot of solo work hisownself.



I do some solo yes but ya got to have someone untie ya know?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I do some solo yes but ya got to have someone untie ya know?



Well I guess so, if there is no shrubbery below to break the fall

TreeCo showed a great way to lower consecutive branches. TreeCo? Gonna put up that diagram or I am gonna have to come down there and smack you on the hieny?


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I figure I am gonna go one of 4 ways: 1. heart attack from busting my ass in the heat. 2. Cancer of something or another. 3. Some obscure accident while not doing trees. 4. Bleeding out 70 feet above the ground with nobody around to tell the difference.
> .



what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger....treemen live forever ( i know i am)


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger....treemen live forever ( i know i am)



Whoever coined that was important though I forget just who... but I'd like to kick that SOB right in the nuts and ask him is he is feeling stronger now.


----------



## treemandan

leadarrows said:


> While your at it would you kill that Murphy :censored: for me as well......lol



Old Man Murphy is bad to the bone, I wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Whoever coined that was important though I forget just who... but I'd like to kick that SOB right in the nuts and ask him is he is feeling stronger now.



Arnoud Shwarznegger I think.


----------



## treevet

This morning I am reading a book called "The Law of Success" by Napoleon Hill, original 1925 edition. I bought this book from an infomercial (surprised...no spell check) and expected to be rrrripppped off. But to my surprise it is what I thought it might be and very motivational and intelligent.

It is so much so that I would not tell a competitor friend about it and that means something I think.

http://napoleon-hill-laws-of-success.com/


----------



## outofmytree

Napolean Hill was a very smart guy. I have read much of his work along with Carnegie and others. Amazing that these men were talking about human relation concepts 90 years ago that many today believe are new ideas!


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> Napolean Hill was a very smart guy. I have read much of his work along with Carnegie and others. Amazing that these men were talking about human relation concepts 90 years ago that many today believe are new ideas!



I would have expected you to have read this kind of stuff Doc.


----------



## outofmytree

We have been incredibly busy but I still found time for a new movie!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=138130

Actually I have another waiting to be edited but the darn cable went missing!

Getting to play with cranes a little more and enjoying the experience.


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> any of you palm strokers )) know wtf is going on here?



That mutant looking thing is a _Philodendron bipinnatifidum_ and is quite common in Perth. The love to climb up other trees and are noted as being related to a liana so perhaps botanically they are closer to a vine than a shrub or small tree?

Did a clean up for a client maybe 18 months ago who had a really thirsty one in his yard that would send a root(?) into his pool every few months or so. The pool water would kill it off and then it would send another back down in there. Weird!


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> That mutant looking thing is a _Philodendron bipinnatifidum_ and is quite common in Perth. The love to climb up other trees and are noted as being related to a liana so perhaps botanically they are closer to a vine than a shrub or small tree?
> 
> Did a clean up for a client maybe 18 months ago who had a really thirsty one in his yard that would send a root(?) into his pool every few months or so. The pool water would kill it off and then it would send another back down in there. Weird!



symbiont, parasite/sycophant...?


----------



## jefflovstrom

outofmytree said:


> We have been incredibly busy but I still found time for a new movie!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=138130
> 
> Actually I have another waiting to be edited but the darn cable went missing!
> 
> Getting to play with cranes a little more and enjoying the experience.



I must say you make good video and the music with it and all. I like them. Do you pay someone to do it or is it a crew member? ACDC is cool. I wonder if your next one will be George Thorogood?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I must say you make good video and the music with it and all. I like them. Do you pay someone to do it or is it a crew member? ACDC is cool. I wonder if your next one will be George Thorogood?
> Jeff



I wish it would stream or have a pause until its loaded it just kept breaking up I quit before the action began


----------



## tree md

"getting had, getting took, I tell ya folks, it's harder than it looks".


----------



## ropensaddle

Shucks I think I will go spit wood in the heat just for the fun of it!


----------



## tree md

"getting old, getting gray, getting ripped off, underpaid, getting sold, second hand, that's how it goes when your a treeman"...


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I wish it would stream or have a pause until its loaded it just kept breaking up I quit before the action began



Maybe your puter sucks! - lol!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe your puter sucks! - lol!
> Jeff



I dunno its an acer lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok time to go blow snot,split wood and pour sweatopcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> symbiont, parasite/sycophant...?



Duh! What? Normalatical! That close- duh-You need to get out here more, TV!
We have great docs that can help with your senile probs! 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Duh! What? Normalatical! That close- duh-You need to get out here more, TV!
> We have great docs that can help with your senile probs!
> Jeff



senility has its advantages 

you forget what dummies in southern cali say all the time


----------



## jefflovstrom

I almost forgot;
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I almost forgot;
> Jeff



proves my point jeffey.....you ain't no spring chicken yourself lol


----------



## oldirty

just finished up a little side jammie. 7 tree day with a little cut back on the side of the yard.

my buddie gary bailed out on me this morning so i had to do double duty to get her done. left a few logs standing that i gotta lay over tomorrow to be totally finished with it. the neighbors were not very amused when i went on a dump run at 630 and came back to finish the chipping.

made some alright loot considering it was work for people i know so i didn't beat em up on the price but it was worth the effort.

all black walnuts and a couple little dead ash.

nice to have some loot in the pocket thats fo sho.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> just finished up a little side jammie. 7 tree day with a little cut back on the side of the yard.
> 
> my buddie gary bailed out on me this morning so i had to do double duty to get her done. left a few logs standing that i gotta lay over tomorrow to be totally finished with it. the neighbors were not very amused when i went on a dump run at 630 and came back to finish the chipping.
> 
> made some alright loot considering it was work for people i know so i didn't beat em up on the price but it was worth the effort.
> 
> all black walnuts and a couple little dead ash.
> 
> nice to have some loot in the pocket thats fo sho.



Oh really now?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> proves my point jeffey.....you ain't no spring chicken yourself lol



I bet he gets down to Tom Jones:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I bet he gets down to Tom Jones:hmm3grin2orange:



Or Engelbert Humperdinck ... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Or Engelbert Humperdinck ... :hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmmmmmmm hope he ain't a Barry Manillo groupie:monkey:


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> symbiont, parasite/sycophant...?



Now are you asking about a plant here or about another member? :monkey:


----------



## outofmytree

jefflovstrom said:


> I must say you make good video and the music with it and all. I like them. Do you pay someone to do it or is it a crew member? ACDC is cool. I wonder if your next one will be George Thorogood?
> Jeff



Guess you must have missed this one then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tI35IO9gvE


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> maybe one day that would be nice. but that means i am not working in the field with the boys.......can't have that just yet.



Pathetic really it is , not even a company truck , the A crane climber can't even score a ranger from the boss, Boy I wonder.... I bet they let you take the chip truck home as long as ya bring it back empty and washed in the morning ...I'm no MARQUI tree but my guys have a truck to get back and forth with and its been that way for me wherever I worked ..


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> just finished up a little side jammie. 7 tree day with a little cut back on the side of the yard.
> 
> my buddie gary bailed out on me this morning so i had to do double duty to get her done. left a few logs standing that i gotta lay over tomorrow to be totally finished with it. the neighbors were not very amused when i went on a dump run at 630 and came back to finish the chipping.
> 
> made some alright loot considering it was work for people i know so i didn't beat em up on the price but it was worth the effort.
> 
> all black walnuts and a couple little dead ash.
> 
> nice to have some loot in the pocket thats fo sho.



Gypsy.....


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Pathetic really it is , not even a company truck , the A crane climber can't even score a ranger from the boss, Boy I wonder.... I bet they let take the chip truck home as long as ya bring it back empty and washed in the morning ...



Dang man, You in a bad mood or what! 
Jeff
Chevy Silverado (2006) 4x4, leather and DVD player with Sirius and XM, 4-Door 2500!
And the gas card. 
Jeff CTSP


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang man, You in a bad mood or what!
> Jeff
> Chevy Silverado (2006) 4x4, leather and DVD player with Sirius and XM, 4-Door 2500!
> And the gas card.
> Jeff CTSP



Nope .....Well maybe a little just got done working outside and I started @ 7 this morning , so its beer 30 now and having a bunch of people over so I gotta go shower , see ya and I thought that was a funny post about the climber using the pantin and the tribloc aswell..


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang man, You in a bad mood or what!
> Jeff
> Chevy Silverado (2006) 4x4, leather and DVD player with Sirius and XM, 4-Door 2500!
> And the gas card.
> Jeff CTSP


You mean no navigator sheeshoke:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Nope .....Well maybe a little just got done working outside and I started @ 7 this morning , so its beer 30 now and having a bunch of people over so I gotta go shower , see ya and I thought that was a funny post about the climber using the pantin and the tribloc aswell..



Happy Memorial Day! Sounds weird.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Happy Memorial Day! Sounds weird.
> Jeff



Grateful Memorial Day is better


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> You mean no navigator sheeshoke:



On my Blackberry! 
Jeff,


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Grateful Memorial Day is better



I hear that, Rope.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

I'd like to have a blackberry but I know I'd just end up tearing it up. I've already sent two phones through the chipper...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> I'd like to have a blackberry but I know I'd just end up tearing it up. I've already sent two phones through the chipper...



You are too funny!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I'd like to have a blackberry but I know I'd just end up tearing it up. I've already sent two phones through the chipper...



I'm very lucky to get six months per cell phone most of em take a 80 foot fall I gotta start remembering to leave in truck.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I'm very lucky to get six months per cell phone most of em take a 80 foot fall I gotta start remembering to leave in truck.



I have been through three phones in the past year. I used to carry them in a case and hung to a belt loop with a biner. That's how I lost two phones to the chipper. Limbs snatched them off as I was feeding it (this was in about a 10 year period). I tried hanging it off of my saddle with a biner but it would get smashed or fall out of the case and drop to the ground. I have been carrying it in my ditty bag on my saddle here lately but it still gets smashed in there. I have a large crack in the LCD screen where it got smashed now. I can barely read the dam thing now. I am due for a new one. I have to carry my phone with me to conduct business. I have no one to answer the phone but me.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I have been through three phones in the past year. I used to carry them in a case and hung to a belt loop with a biner. That's how I lost two phones to the chipper. Limbs snatched them off as I was feeding it (this was in about a 10 year period). I tried hanging it off of my saddle with a biner but it would get smashed or fall out of the case and drop to the ground. I have been carrying it in my ditty bag on my saddle here lately but it still gets smashed in there. I have a large crack in the LCD screen where it got smashed now. I can barely read the dam thing now. I am due for a new one. I have to carry my phone with me to conduct business. I have no one to answer the phone but me.



Yeah; I when real busy just let it go to mail but sometimes you can lose a customer that way.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang man, You in a bad mood or what!
> Jeff
> Chevy Silverado (2006) 4x4, leather and DVD player with Sirius and XM, 4-Door 2500!
> And the gas card.
> Jeff CTSP



I'm only saying that because he probably is a large part of that guy making upwards of 7K a day , and with that being said if he's not leaving the shop in a new personal vehicle he should at least have a work truck , I mean really you take care of those who take of you...So unless he fathered 6 kids somewhere he should have some cabbage in his pocket


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm only saying that because he probably is a large part of that guy making upwards of 7K a day , and with that being said if he's not leaving the shop in a new personal vehicle he should at least have a work truck , I mean really you take care of those who take of you...So unless he fathered 6 kids somewhere he should have some cabbage in his pocket



I think oldirty gets payed pretty damn well if I'm not mistaken.. that would be my attitude; keep the truck, just break out the dough. 

But yeah, I hear ya on the boss man making a killing part.


----------



## tree md

Don't matter what the boss makes. When you hire on you work for the wages you agreed to. I'm sure there are bonuses and perks but would you expect to get a chunk of the profits from Mickey D's if you were a manager there just because they have served over a billion? 

I just don't get it where people think they should get a bigger chunk of the money just because the owner has done well. Have you sacrificed, taken the risk and put in the time, money, advertising, blood sweat and tears to make that business happen? Not knocking anyone for wanting a decent wage but last I checked good climbers make pretty good dough. No sense in getting your panties in a wad over what the owner is making.

I also believe that OD's relationship with his boss is his business and no one else's. If he is happy than that should be of no concern to anyone but him and his employer.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, I looked at one today where I am going to have to climb 6 trees and deadwood them. 2 are ancient Red Oaks. One is about 5' DBH and the other is a codom which is about 7' DBH then splits about 11" off the ground and the main trunk is around 5' diameter at that point. Should be a fun one. Wish I had a wraptor for this one. All the wood gets cut and stacked on the job.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Don't matter what the boss makes. When you hire on you work for the wages you agreed to. I'm sure there are bonuses and perks but would you expect to get a chunk of the profits from Mickey D's if you were a manager there just because they have served over a billion?
> 
> I just don't get it where people think they should get a bigger chunk of the money just because the owner has done well. Have you sacrificed, taken the risk and put in the time, money, advertising, blood sweat and tears to make that business happen? Not knocking anyone for wanting a decent wage but last I checked good climbers make pretty good dough. No sense in getting your panties in a wad over what the owner is making.
> 
> I also believe that OD's relationship with his boss is his business and no one else's. If he is happy than that should be of no concern to anyone but him and his employer.



Yup very good post md tried to hit ya with a couple novas lol


----------



## tree md

LOL, that's kind of a sore spot with me. I've had a few think that I should pay them more after they found out what I made on a job or two. Jobs that I sold, climbed and covered my ass with my own insurance to do. I generally ask them did you put your ass on the line to climb the job? Did you sell the Job? Did you use your equipment to do the job? Who would have taken the loss if property was damaged doing the job?

Don't get me wrong. My guys usually get paid more than their average wage when I do well. Lunches are usually bought for them as well as beer at the end of the day. I get no complaints from my current crew but I have had that problem in the past.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, that's kind of a sore spot with me. I've had a few think that I should pay them more after they found out what I made on a job or two. Jobs that I sold, climbed and covered my ass with my own insurance to do. I generally ask them did you put your ass on the line to climb the job? Did you sell the Job? Did you use your equipment to do the job? Who would have taken the loss if property was damaged doing the job?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. My guys usually get paid more than their average wage when I do well. Lunches are usually bought for them as well as beer at the end of the day. I get no complaints from my current crew but I have had that problem in the past.



Oh yeah I have as well that when I start nit picking everything until they either fall in line or quit.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> LOL, that's kind of a sore spot with me. I've had a few think that I should pay them more after they found out what I made on a job or two. Jobs that I sold, climbed and covered my ass with my own insurance to do. I generally ask them did you put your ass on the line to climb the job? Did you sell the Job? Did you use your equipment to do the job? Who would have taken the loss if property was damaged doing the job?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. My guys usually get paid more than their average wage when I do well. Lunches are usually bought for them as well as beer at the end of the day. I get no complaints from my current crew but I have had that problem in the past.



#### yeah. I don't tell anyone that works for me what I make on a job. It sounds like a lot to someone who doesn't know the cost of operating. Heck, I still barely know the cost of operating. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> #### yeah. I don't tell anyone that works for me what I make on a job. It sounds like a lot to someone who doesn't know the cost of operating. Heck, I still barely know the cost of operating. lol.



Most times your dern lucky to get the cost of operating. If you did make any profit some leach would just claim it. This business might not be so bad if it were not for the leaches and cockroaches!


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> #### yeah. I don't tell anyone that works for me what I make on a job. It sounds like a lot to someone who doesn't know the cost of operating. Heck, I still barely know the cost of operating. lol.



Yeah, I try not to ever let on about what I am doing the job for. It creates jealousy a lot of the time. Sometimes it's unavoidable. Like you said, they only see the money changing hands on that end. They don't see what you are paying out.

I had a weekend warrior stop by and ask me what I was doing a couple of trees for last week. I think he was the same yo yo who underbid it by nearly half to begin with. Luckily I was referred there and the HO had seen me work before and wanted me to do the job. Anyway, this dude was working down the street and stopped by to ask me how much I was doing the trees for. He said that one woman told him that guys were doing trees the size I was working on around that neighborhood for $200 a piece. Said he was curious what the pros were charging. I told him I was subcontracting the job and had no idea what the contractor was charging (lie). I had to rope several limbs out of both of these trees. Half of both trees were over the house and I told him that $200 wouldn't be worth my while.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yeah, I try not to ever let on about what I am doing the job for. It creates jealousy a lot of the time. Sometimes it's unavoidable. Like you said, they only see the money changing hands on that end. They don't see what you are paying out.
> 
> I had a weekend warrior stop by and ask me what I was doing a couple of trees for last week. I think he was the same yo yo who underbid it by nearly half to begin with. Luckily I was referred there and the HO had seen me work before and wanted me to do the job. Anyway, this dude was working down the street and stopped by to ask me how much I was doing the trees for. He said that one woman told him that guys were doing trees the size I was working on around that neighborhood for $200 a piece. Said he was curious what the pros were charging. I told him I was subcontracting the job and had no idea what the contractor was charging (lie). I had to rope several limbs out of both of these trees. Half of both trees were over the house and I told him that $200 wouldn't be worth my while.



You should of said I wish lol then he would have thought you did them cheaper and bid too low a worked two weeks for a hundred smackers lmfao


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> You should of said I wish lol then he would have thought you did them cheaper and bid too low a worked two weeks for a hundred smackers lmfao



It's hard enough trying to bid behind the low balling ####ers. I didn't want to encourage him to go any lower. I just figured I'd let him figure it out for himself. Not easy working behind the door knockers working for beer money and bidding work that they would prolly end up walking away from anyhow.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> It's hard enough trying to bid behind the low balling ####ers. I didn't want to encourage him to go any lower. I just figured I'd let him figure it out for himself. Not easy working behind the door knockers working for beer money and bidding work that they would prolly end up walking away from anyhow.



You make a point.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> they would prolly end up walking away from anyhow.



Yeah, what the hell is it with that ####? Seems half the HO's I'm talking to these days say I'm 3rd, 4th, 5th tree guy they called/talked to and I'm the only one that showed up. Then you get the ones that are asking me if I'm sure I'll be back to do the job and whatnot. WTH? You got my contract in your hand, don't you?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Don't matter what the boss makes. When you hire on you work for the wages you agreed to. I'm sure there are bonuses and perks but would you expect to get a chunk of the profits from Mickey D's if you were a manager there just because they have served over a billion?
> 
> I just don't get it where people think they should get a bigger chunk of the money just because the owner has done well. Have you sacrificed, taken the risk and put in the time, money, advertising, blood sweat and tears to make that business happen? Not knocking anyone for wanting a decent wage but last I checked good climbers make pretty good dough. No sense in getting your panties in a wad over what the owner is making.
> 
> I also believe that OD's relationship with his boss is his business and no one else's. If he is happy than that should be of no concern to anyone but him and his employer.



Sure it matters what the boss makes , so in your mind sending out a man who makes 12 an hr. driving a 60 thousand truck seems equal , see how long these guys take to demolish that piece of equipment the pay should balance money spent in other areas of the business , in your mind they have no resentment and  em if they do huh, guess you were never in cheap shoes ...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Yeah, I try not to ever let on about what I am doing the job for. It creates jealousy a lot of the time. Sometimes it's unavoidable. Like you said, they only see the money changing hands on that end. They don't see what you are paying out.
> 
> I had a weekend warrior stop by and ask me what I was doing a couple of trees for last week. I think he was the same yo yo who underbid it by nearly half to begin with. Luckily I was referred there and the HO had seen me work before and wanted me to do the job. Anyway, this dude was working down the street and stopped by to ask me how much I was doing the trees for. He said that one woman told him that guys were doing trees the size I was working on around that neighborhood for $200 a piece. Said he was curious what the pros were charging. I told him I was subcontracting the job and had no idea what the contractor was charging (lie). I had to rope several limbs out of both of these trees. Half of both trees were over the house and I told him that $200 wouldn't be worth my while.



No your dead wrong on that a good employee knows exactly what the other side of the fence is like , and by you even acting as if they have no concept of what it costs to be you than your wrong , my guys see invoices for parts often pick up trucks and pay repair bills with company checks, they know what I base my per man hr. at and what I pay to have them on that job, the truth of the matter is most smart guys don't want the headaches and gladly trade the money for the piece of mind and sanity...So whats left for me to hide if you have an estimator he knows everything or a secratary who writes checks come on think about it..


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> Sure it matters what the boss makes , so in your mind sending out a man who makes 12 an hr. driving a 60 thousand truck seems equal , see how long these guys take to demolish that piece of equipment the pay should balance money spent in other areas of the business , in your mind they have no resentment and  em if they do huh, guess you were never in cheap shoes ...



My lowest paid man makes more than $12 an hour... for dragging brush.


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> No your dead wrong on that a good employee knows exactly what the other side of the fence is like , and by you even acting as if they have no concept of what it costs to be you than your wrong , my guys see invoices for parts often pick up trucks and pay repair bills with company checks, they know what I base my per man hr. at and what I pay to have them on that job, the truth of the matter is most smart guys don't want the headaches and gladly trade the money for the piece of mind and sanity...So whats left for me to hide if you have an estimator he knows everything or a secratary who writes checks come on think about it..



I've had guys who are regulars on this site pick up my checks when they are through with the jobs I put them on. Nothing to hide here. I just don't broadcast what every job is done for. I think that is smart business myself.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> My lowest paid man makes more than $12 an hour... for dragging brush.



I am not saying he doesn't I am simply trying to make a point that if someone is pulling big numbers than he should be taking some home with him on Friday, and it would seem that from some comments made in this thread there are a few who may be getting the high hard one from the boss, thats all and frankly a little :censored: up


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't count myself as an employee and it costs me about 125 and hr. to put a crew out on a job with all the equipment that they need to work , so I try to get at least 250 and on good work 300 hr. to make any kind of profit and I truly think that it should be more ...


----------



## tree md

Bottom line 101, you may meet me, Rope N Saddle, Tree Vet or OD someday at a storm party. Who knows, I might be the one to get your foot in the door. You might bring more equipment to bare on the job than I have. But I may be your local connect. You may want to work through my advertising network or existing client base if I am overwhelmed. If I had you lined out for $2000 a job for as far as you could see would you worry about what I was making? It has happened before brother trust me. Why belittle the working man who is making it the best he can right now and try to cause strife and say he is not making enough or getting his fair share... That's not your call.

You seem to have a hard on for OD and I for one don't understand it. He seems to be doing fine to me and it's not your worry what he makes. The experience he is gaining now just might be what makes him be able to work a little more efficient than you and be a real competitor to you someday.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Bottom line 101, you may meet me, Rope N Saddle, Tree Vet or OD someday at a storm party. Who knows, I might be the one to get your foot in the door. You might bring more equipment to bare on the job than I have. But I may be your local connect. You may want to work through my advertising network or existing client base if I am overwhelmed. If I had you lined out for $2000 a job for as far as you could see would you worry about what I was making? It has happened before brother trust me. Why belittle the working man who is making it the best he can right now and try to cause strife and say he is not making enough or getting his fair share... That's not your call.
> 
> You seem to have a hard on for OD and I for one don't understand it. He seems to be doing fine to me and it's not your worry what he makes. The experience he is gaining now just might be what makes him be able to work a little more efficient than you and be a real competitor to you someday.


I would come to you for 2000 a day and when work was done rub your back or whatever else... If you could line me up just a month or two of that...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Bottom line 101, you may meet me, Rope N Saddle, Tree Vet or OD someday at a storm party. Who knows, I might be the one to get your foot in the door. You might bring more equipment to bare on the job than I have. But I may be your local connect. You may want to work through my advertising network or existing client base if I am overwhelmed. If I had you lined out for $2000 a job for as far as you could see would you worry about what I was making? It has happened before brother trust me. Why belittle the working man who is making it the best he can right now and try to cause strife and say he is not making enough or getting his fair share... That's not your call.
> 
> You seem to have a hard on for OD and I for one don't understand it. He seems to be doing fine to me and it's not your worry what he makes. The experience he is gaining now just might be what makes him be able to work a little more efficient than you and be a real competitor to you someday.


I am not at all belittling him I think that he is worth more bottom line .......OD is a major reason why MARQUIS makes money , its not the chipper the crane or the trucks its the men, you can give chit equipment to someone capable and they would still make ya money..


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I would come to you for 2000 a day and when work was done rub your back or whatever else... If you could line me up just a month or two of that...



Lol I would go there faster but I can arrange a back rub but wont be doing it


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> I would come to you for 2000 a day and when work was done rub your back or whatever else... If you could line me up just a month or two of that...



If you brought a crane with you in a storm situation that would be very doable... I like motion lotion and I don't want my back rubbed...


----------



## TreeTarget

...finished helping the boss move. Looking forward to getting back to work, bum foot and all. Been too long getting callouses from "non" tree work. Pretty sure the slave-driver will be roaring to go come Monday. Going to be a good summer.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Bottom line 101, you may meet me, Rope N Saddle, Tree Vet or OD someday at a storm party. Who knows, I might be the one to get your foot in the door. You might bring more equipment to bare on the job than I have. But I may be your local connect. You may want to work through my advertising network or existing client base if I am overwhelmed. If I had you lined out for $2000 a job for as far as you could see would you worry about what I was making? It has happened before brother trust me. Why belittle the working man who is making it the best he can right now and try to cause strife and say he is not making enough or getting his fair share... That's not your call.
> 
> You seem to have a hard on for OD and I for one don't understand it. He seems to be doing fine to me and it's not your worry what he makes. The experience he is gaining now just might be what makes him be able to work a little more efficient than you and be a real competitor to you someday.



It is my fault in part as to discussion of what oldirty makes as we misunderstood when he was talking about weight instead of amount paid for the job. When I thought it was the boss (innocent mistake) gloating about what he made to the employee that is the key player in that job....I merely commented that he better be appreciating (monetarily) that guy (Justin) if he is gonna gloat.

Wish I could have taken it back after I found out it was a misunderstanding. None of anybody's biz what he makes if he doesn't wanna say.

We made around $55k in 3 weeks (the remove from houses with a crane phase) with mostly a 2 man crew during our hurricane just to give you perspective of what the possibilities are. If I did not have my own crane, I would not have done nearly so well as all crane rentals and companies were unavailable and out trying to make the top dollar like we were so it is understandable.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> If you brought a crane with you in a storm situation that would be very doable... I like motion lotion and I don't want my back rubbed...



oh my god I just puked in my mouth on that one. Stop. Funny though


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> We made around $55k in 3 weeks (the remove from houses with a crane phase) with mostly a 2 man crew during our hurricane just to give you perspective of what the possibilities are. If I did not have my own crane, I would not have done nearly so well as all crane rentals and companies were unavailable and out trying to make the top dollar like we were so it is understandable.



During our large ice storm our first three jobs were 10.6, 5.4 and 6.7. We did that in the first week so you can do the math. And that is not counting the smaller jobs we did of cutting people out of their driveways and removing a couple of limbs from houses. That is not what I made mind you, it is gross. We were running 2 crews and renting a crane. If I had someone with their own crane and crew who I didn't have to babysit they would have been worth a pretty penny to me indeed.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ole rope is working with stlfirewood on a job up here in st louis I got a few pics will load when I get home Good chap to work with when we ain't laughing lol.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Ole rope is working with stlfirewood on a job up here in st louis I got a few pics will load when I get home Good chap to work with when we ain't laughing lol.



anybody do any crow calls while up in different trees? Big fun and a fave for the ho as well.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Nailsbeats said:


> The VT has quite the learning curve. I tried it 3 or 4 times before I finally went back and settled on it as my hitch. I use the beeline 8mm (after trying most others) like you have pictured and find it to be a lot more resilient than I thought it would be. I tie double fisherman's to terminate the ends of the beeline, keeps it cheeper, though JPS will tell you he had one come undone.




Yeah, that was Bee-Line. One of the reasons I went back to Stabile Braid, aside from it being 1/3 the cost of the Bee Line.


----------



## treevet

Speaking of bees (line)....yesterday went to my n'bor's house to assess/bid a big tulip tree. Out he comes from the thickly woody deep rear embankment with a tray in his hand and a hat with netting on it and bees zooming just all over the place.

He breaks me off a piece of the honey comb just dripping with fresh honey and one for himself. I put a big piece in my mouth and......wow....what a taste. Kind of a sensual experience. After chewing the comb all that is left is a waxy clump I spit out. Man that was good.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Speaking of bees (line)....yesterday went to my n'bor's house to assess/bid a big tulip tree. Out he comes from the thickly woody deep rear embankment with a tray in his hand and a hat with netting on it and bees zooming just all over the place.
> 
> He breaks me off a piece of the honey comb just dripping with fresh honey and one for himself. I put a big piece in my mouth and......wow....what a taste. Kind of a sensual experience. After chewing the comb all that is left is a waxy clump I spit out. Man that was good.



You're weird! 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Speaking of bees (or more wasps), have you ever noticed that they seem to want to dive bomb you more when you wear red? I don't know what the deal is but I have noticed that every time I get stung I am wearing a red shirt...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Speaking of bees (or more wasps), have you ever noticed that they seem to want to dive bomb you more when you wear red? I don't know what the deal is but I have noticed that every time I get stung I am wearing a red shirt...



let's buy jeffy a red shirt


----------



## tree md

Let's buy him some red shorts with a big bulls eye on the rear!!!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Let's buy him some red shorts with a big bulls eye on the rear!!!



prob wouldn't wanna get arrested and go to jail with them things on.


----------



## ropensaddle

*Rope in St lowie*

Went up and worked with Stlfirewood and got the tree down to where it can be done with his lift. It was a bugger folks but had a good time here is some picks!

The job 15 foot over hang primary and open secondaries but at least there was some coating.














the start!


----------



## ropensaddle

And more


----------



## ropensaddle

More








The only lead not over hanging








Ok friends; them boyz from the show me state were a makin fun of us Arkansan's 
about being rednecks n such but we would like yaáll to know, we almost got in trouble in Missouri on the way home and if Barney was not having relations with the chicken, he would have surely got us:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

What's this? You got a Mexican climber now rope??


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> What's this? You got a Mexican climber now rope??



Ehhhhhhhhhhhh you Connetiqueers never see the sunshi amigo:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhh you Connetiqueers never see the sunshi amigo:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:



you said a mouthful rope


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> you said a mouthful rope



Me no habla


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhh you Connetiqueers never see the sunshi amigo:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:



at least we can spell it, unlike you Arkanfags... 



Nice pics and nice work rope, getting it done as usual


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> at least we can spell it



Well yes, but please don't hold it against me :monkey:


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Well yes, but please don't hold it against me :monkey:



I see you wised up and used your gray and orange climbing saw... got rid of that all orange junk finally?.


----------



## tree md

Looks like he broke out the big dog on that one and left old orange on the porch... 

Raining here today. Got to run a bid today after 5:30. Neighbors, both wanting estimates.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> What's this? You got a Mexican climber now rope??



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


>



Watcha countin' there, Rope? Did ya have to take your shoes off too? lol


----------



## STLfirewood

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I see you wised up and used your gray and orange climbing saw... got rid of that all orange junk finally?.




Nope it was my 200T. He didn't bring any saws. He said his wife would beat him if he made the KIA station wagon smell like chainsaw gas.

Scott


----------



## Tree Pig

STLfirewood said:


> Nope it was my 200T. He didn't bring any saws. He said his wife would beat him if he made the KIA station wagon smell like chainsaw gas.
> 
> Scott



Well Im sure there is no turning back now, thanks for the update nice pics.





WAIT A MINUTE... ROPE a good red blooded American like you and you bought the wifey a KIA.:jawdrop:


----------



## tree md

LOL, I tried to get rope to come out here and work with me on some storm damage a few years back. I don't think his wifey would have enjoyed having to share a place with 4 or 5 tree guys and a German Shepard though.


----------



## STLfirewood

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well Im sure there is no turning back now, thanks for the update nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE... ROPE a good red blooded American like you and you bought the wifey a KIA.:jawdrop:



He kind of laughed at me when I took my ropes and saws out of the trunk of my BMW. It gets better MPGs then my F-550 so I drove it.

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well Im sure there is no turning back now, thanks for the update nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT A MINUTE... ROPE a good red blooded American like you and you bought the wifey a KIA.:jawdrop:



You know that was in better days for ropenfinance and we looked at many different choices in which I told her she could have. I even told her she could have the nice red Mustang but she chose the Kia:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, I tried to get rope to come out here and work with me on some storm damage a few years back. I don't think his wifey would have enjoyed having to share a place with 4 or 5 tree guys and a German Shepard though.



Well she would cook and clean but you would not want on her bad side she is a broom and frying pan over the head lady.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Well she would cook and clean but you would not want on her bad side she is a broom and frying pan over the head lady.



Ha! You are a redneck!  Thats so funny , I am gonna get TV and MD a RED shirt!!!!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhh you Connetiqueers never see the sunshi amigo:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:



"Hey Blondie "! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> "Hey Blondie "! Lol.



My friends call me "Swede"
Love you too!
Jeff  ABCD


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> "Hey Blondie "! Lol.



Folks I think MDS is shweet on ole rope


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Folks I think MDS is shweet on ole rope



You lie, you home wrecker!!! He luvs me!!! 
Jeff--lol , IJKL


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Folks I think MDS is shweet on ole rope



Not exactly.. nice tree though old dog!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Not exactly.. nice tree though old dog!



Told ya! hahahah
Jeff, MNOP


----------



## ropensaddle

STLfirewood said:


> He kind of laughed at me when I took my ropes and saws out of the trunk of my BMW. It gets better MPGs then my F-550 so I drove it.
> 
> Scott



When wasn't we laughin, well; when I finally got some sleep lol. You two were funny my boy said he was rolling all day I had my mind a little pre-occupied with that tree, next time it's on :monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Told ya! hahahah
> Jeff, MNOP



Good one lovstrom.. har, har! 

Later boys, workie tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Good one lovstrom.. har, har!
> 
> Later boys, workie tomorrow.



Pics or it did not happen!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Pics or it did not happen!



Not worried about the pics as much as the safety and the check old dog! Lol.


----------



## tree md

Yup, workie tomorrow here too. I am booked for the rest of the week thank God. Sold 2 more this evening.

Night night ladies.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Yup, workie tomorrow here too. I am booked for the rest of the week thank God. Sold 2 more this evening.
> 
> Night night ladies.



Good day for all- good night John-Boy and Grandpa and all!!
Jeff, YZ!= CTSP!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> You lie, you home wrecker!!! He luvs me!!!
> Jeff--lol , IJKL



Gay cake for desert Jeffy MNOP?

Yesterday, get home from work and get a call from a regular for a cat rescue at a kid's pre school.

Get there and there he is a big fat one sitting in a crotch on a squirrel's nest. I gets the gear on including a thick long sleeve shirt and leather gloves. I get up to him and he is growling and hissing and baring his teeth at me.....just like I expected him to.

I toss my line over his head to crotch above him and move to or above him and he is gone in a second another 20 feet up.

Now mind you there are about 40 kids about 3 feet tall that asked me coming in..."you gonna save the kitty"...."are you spider man" (yes)....."you gonna rescue our cat?"....yyyooooo....yyoouuu....etc etc etc etc.... yesyes yesyes

Anyway I chases him up another 20 feet and try sweet talking him and he is doing the growling routine but adding a little shadow boxing with claws bared just to show me he means business. I get up near him and he is gone....up another 20 feet on an upright lateral.

I recrotched to come down on him and start to and he moves out to the very tip that you figure even a bird would be unsecure there. I get on the limb, now maybe 70 feet above the wooded playground and I really want to chase him right off the end of the limb but go against my instincts and tell the lady (hottie) that called me, "if I get to him then either he is gonna jump or fall and in front of all these kids it ain't gonna be pretty".

So I bale out and hit the ground and immediately...."hey spiderman aren't you gonna save our cat....why didn't you bring our cat down....thought you were gonna get the cat for us....hey...why...what...how come....

Get my gear and head home soaking with sweat from the climb and long sleeves and gloves .....and just want to ask if they got an air rifle inside.

won't be billing that one.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Gay cake for desert Jeffy MNOP?
> 
> Yesterday, get home from work and get a call from a regular for a cat rescue at a kid's pre school.
> 
> Get there and there he is a big fat one sitting in a crotch on a squirrel's nest. I gets the gear on including a thick long sleeve shirt and leather gloves. I get up to him and he is growling and hissing and baring his teeth at me.....just like I expected him to.
> 
> I toss my line over his head to crotch above him and move to or above him and he is gone in a second another 20 feet up.
> 
> Now mind you there are about 40 kids about 3 feet tall that asked me coming in..."you gonna save the kitty"...."are you spider man" (yes)....."you gonna rescue our cat?"....yyyooooo....yyoouuu....etc etc etc etc.... yesyes yesyes
> 
> Anyway I chases him up another 20 feet and try sweet talking him and he is doing the growling routine but adding a little shadow boxing with claws bared just to show me he means business. I get up near him and he is gone....up another 20 feet on an upright lateral.
> 
> I recrotched to come down on him and start to and he moves out to the very tip that you figure even a bird would be unsecure there. I get on the limb, now maybe 70 feet above the wooded playground and I really want to chase him right off the end of the limb but go against my instincts and tell the lady (hottie) that called me, "if I get to him then either he is gonna jump or fall and in front of all these kids it ain't gonna be pretty".
> 
> So I bale out and hit the ground and immediately...."hey spiderman aren't you gonna save our cat....why didn't you bring our cat down....thought you were gonna get the cat for us....hey...why...what...how come....
> 
> Get my gear and head home soaking with sweat from the climb and long sleeves and gloves .....and just want to ask if they got an air rifle inside.
> 
> won't be billing that one.



That stinks, cats are stupid all the help they need and


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Good day for all- good night John-Boy and Grandpa and all!!
> Jeff, YZ!= CTSP!



Night sue ellen:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> That stinks, cats are stupid all the help they need and



yeah, sometimes you can get some puscy and sometimes you can't, but you will never understand it


----------



## tree md

Well, I got my little job done today. Light pruning. I made maybe 2 cuts with the 200, the rest was handsaw action.

Had to go downtown and see my lawyer about a civil matter I've got going on. Unfortunately I am having to litigate and go after money that is owed to me on a matter. While I was down there I saw one of my good clients, another attorney (actually president of the bar association here) and he wants me to come out and prune a couple of storm damaged limbs for him. This guy is a top notch client. He actually has the oldest White Oak in town. It is truly a champion tree. I have maintained this tree for three years now. Just light pruning away from the structure and deadwood. I try not to make any cuts on this tree if I don't have to. I am not a certified arborist but I was taught to prune by folks who are. 

Anyway, this guy is a hoot. He's not your typical attorney, he is a Marine and a Vietnam vet. I was doing storm work a couple of years ago and I was so swamped and bidding door to door up the street, I didn't even notice I was bidding a job right next door to him until I saw him coming down the street in coveralls with a wheel barrel full of fire wood. He yelled what are you doing here, I said I'm bidding your neighbors storm work. He dropped the wheel barrel and said I want to shake your hand. I had pruned his trees a month or two before the storm hit and not a limb was damaged on any of his trees from the ice. His neighbors all around had horrendous damage. He thanked me emphatically. I told him not to worry about collecting anymore firewood and dropped him a load for free.  So I have got to go do some light pruning for him this week now as well.

LOL, after all of the removals I have been doing the past few months everything this week is pruning. I could almost get away with tomorrow's job with a polesaw except I have to cable one tree. I am getting a pretty good work out rope climbing though. After using the spurs for so many months it kinda feels like work to go without them. 

All of my work is referrals these days. I haven't put out an ad in over a year. I had planned to put out some ads in the Spring but I had medical issues to deal with and was not sure I would even be able to do the work if I advertised for it. 4 jobs this week, all referrals. I work for two judges, a few lawyers and a handful of cops. I know they all catch grief sometimes but they are great folks to work for when you're not on the wrong side of them. They are very loyal clients. It feels good to have a loyal customer base.


----------



## tree md

Dayum, two more calls since my last post... Things are starting to heat up and get a little busy for a one man band...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Dayum, two more calls since my last post... Things are starting to heat up and get a little busy for a one man band...



My phone rang a ton today too. Getting a bit annoying to tell the truth. I tried a radio spot and I'm getting a good amount of calls from it, and they're ####ing gold, these calls, but they are all retirees and really hard to converse with on the phone. Go figure, only elderly folks have the time to write down a phone number off a radio add. lol


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> My phone rang a ton today too. Getting a bit annoying to tell the truth. I tried a radio spot and I'm getting a good amount of calls from it, and they're ####ing gold, these calls, but they are all retirees and really hard to converse with on the phone. Go figure, only elderly folks have the time to write down a phone number off a radio add. lol



Hey Blakes, I'll tell you a little secret I learned. If go on a serious advertising campaign for a year or two (like Sherman marching on Atlanta) and you do a good job and treat people right, your business will be made. It's all about building up your name and clientele in a new market (retirees ARE gold). Once your name is established you can kind of live off of referrals for awhile. Now someone like TV who is rocking a crane and can handle everything that comes his way will want to continue with the Yellowpages and all avenues of advertising to maintain high volume. If your a small service like me and a good salesman you will be overwhelmed with a good advertising campaign. you're going to be able to pick and choose your jobs (and deal with a lot of tire kickers and competition). Make those jobs count, treat your people right and they will treat you right. With the right advertising, competitive prices and a good hard work ethic you will be able to build your business into somrthing you can really be proud of... And really the sky is the limit. If you prefer to stay small in the hard times and not take that leap of faith you will still be a made man.

Sounds like you are well on your way. I'm proud of ya buddy!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Hey Blakes, I'll tell you a little secret I learned. If go on a serious advertising campaign for a year or two (like Sherman marching on Atlanta) and you do a good job and treat people right, your business will be made. It's all about building up your name and clientele in a new market (retirees ARE gold). Once your name is established you can kind of live off of referrals for awhile. Now someone like TV who is rocking a crane and can handle everything that comes his way will want to continue with the Yellowpages and all avenues of advertising to maintain high volume. If your a small service like me and a good salesman you will be overwhelmed with a good advertising campaign. you're going to be able to pick and choose your jobs (and deal with a lot of tire kickers and competition). Make those jobs count, treat your people right and they will treat you right. With the right advertising, competitive prices and a good hard work ethic you will be able to build your business into somrthing you can really be proud of... And really the sky is the limit. If you prefer to stay small in the hard times and not take that leap of faith you will still be a made man.
> 
> Sounds like you are well on your way. I'm proud of ya buddy!



Aw shucks, bud, thanks. I'm still not entirely sure which direction I want to take my biz. Small and personal with clients is nice. Knowing that I don't really need to count on employees to show up and do a good job is ####in' fantastic but...man, I RREEEEEAAAALLLLLLYYYY like cranes. lol Thanks for the advice, bro.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Aw shucks, bud, thanks. I'm still not entirely sure which direction I want to take my biz. Small and personal with clients is nice. Knowing that I don't really need to count on employees to show up and do a good job is ####in' fantastic but...man, I RREEEEEAAAALLLLLLYYYY like cranes. lol Thanks for the advice, bro.



Hey, who knows, I may be working for you someday... 

_It's a helluva start it could be made into a monster if we all pull together as a teeeeeem!_


----------



## TreeTarget

*...not that tough*

...was today Monday? We didn't have a big job today, but I can count six things that went, not so well. None of them were major, but their nonexistance would have made the day go much smoother. Finally get back to real work after all the moving, bad weather and injury, and run into a Monday on a Tuesday...at least it's picking back up...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Hey Blakes, I'll tell you a little secret I learned. If go on a serious advertising campaign for a year or two (like Sherman marching on Atlanta) and you do a good job and treat people right, your business will be made. It's all about building up your name and clientele in a new market (retirees ARE gold). Once your name is established you can kind of live off of referrals for awhile. Now someone like TV who is rocking a crane and can handle everything that comes his way will want to continue with the Yellowpages and all avenues of advertising to maintain high volume. If your a small service like me and a good salesman you will be overwhelmed with a good advertising campaign. you're going to be able to pick and choose your jobs (and deal with a lot of tire kickers and competition). Make those jobs count, treat your people right and they will treat you right. With the right advertising, competitive prices and a good hard work ethic you will be able to build your business into somrthing you can really be proud of... And really the sky is the limit. If you prefer to stay small in the hard times and not take that leap of faith you will still be a made man.
> 
> Sounds like you are well on your way. I'm proud of ya buddy!



good advice MD

but I don't need a yellow pg ad....cost to much and too widespread of response.

rest of stuff you said...spot on...."Golden Rule" words to live by


----------



## Mikecutstrees

treevet said:


> Gay cake for desert Jeffy MNOP?
> 
> Yesterday, get home from work and get a call from a regular for a cat rescue at a kid's pre school.
> 
> Get there and there he is a big fat one sitting in a crotch on a squirrel's nest. I gets the gear on including a thick long sleeve shirt and leather gloves. I get up to him and he is growling and hissing and baring his teeth at me.....just like I expected him to.
> 
> I toss my line over his head to crotch above him and move to or above him and he is gone in a second another 20 feet up.
> 
> Now mind you there are about 40 kids about 3 feet tall that asked me coming in..."you gonna save the kitty"...."are you spider man" (yes)....."you gonna rescue our cat?"....yyyooooo....yyoouuu....etc etc etc etc.... yesyes yesyes
> 
> Anyway I chases him up another 20 feet and try sweet talking him and he is doing the growling routine but adding a little shadow boxing with claws bared just to show me he means business. I get up near him and he is gone....up another 20 feet on an upright lateral.
> 
> I recrotched to come down on him and start to and he moves out to the very tip that you figure even a bird would be unsecure there. I get on the limb, now maybe 70 feet above the wooded playground and I really want to chase him right off the end of the limb but go against my instincts and tell the lady (hottie) that called me, "if I get to him then either he is gonna jump or fall and in front of all these kids it ain't gonna be pretty".
> 
> So I bale out and hit the ground and immediately...."hey spiderman aren't you gonna save our cat....why didn't you bring our cat down....thought you were gonna get the cat for us....hey...why...what...how come....
> 
> Get my gear and head home soaking with sweat from the climb and long sleeves and gloves .....and just want to ask if they got an air rifle inside.
> 
> won't be billing that one.



Well that sucks. I had one run away last week. Out on a 2 inch limb. Grabbed him by the scruff and stuffed his butt in the bag. Went down, got payed, went home. You could have gotten him. That was my 4th rescue. Don't be afraid of a little kitty. 

Mike


----------



## treevet

Mikecutstrees said:


> Well that sucks. I had one run away last week. Out on a 2 inch limb. Grabbed him by the scruff and stuffed his butt in the bag. Went down, got payed, went home. You could have gotten him. That was my 4th rescue. Don't be afraid of a little kitty.
> 
> Mike



That would have been about my 12th cat rescue but this one was too close to dying for me to save him and with all those kids watching...... I woulda been game if they weren't there. Scruff is the target.

All time was saving a big macaw parrot for a buck fifty and big kiss. Same technique with pillow case and treat but got the legs instead. He played hard to get too but the trick was cocktail cherries. He was swearing at the dog on the ground. Laughs all around.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> That would have been about my 12th cat rescue but this one was too close to dying for me to save him and with all those kids watching...... I woulda been game if they weren't there. Scruff is the target.
> 
> All time was saving a big macaw parrot for a buck fifty and big kiss. Same technique with pillow case and treat but got the legs instead. He played hard to get too but the trick was cocktail cherries. He was swearing at the dog on the ground. Laughs all around.



Poly wanna cracker:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mikecutstrees

treevet said:


> That would have been about my 12th cat rescue but this one was too close to dying for me to save him and with all those kids watching...... I woulda been game if they weren't there. Scruff is the target.
> 
> All time was saving a big macaw parrot for a buck fifty and big kiss. Same technique with pillow case and treat but got the legs instead. He played hard to get too but the trick was cocktail cherries. He was swearing at the dog on the ground. Laughs all around.



I don't understand this dying thing.... I thought the goal was to get the cat out of the tree?

J/K Mike


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> That would have been about my 12th cat rescue but this one was too close to dying for me to save him and with all those kids watching...... I woulda been game if they weren't there. Scruff is the target.
> 
> *All time was saving a big macaw parrot for a buck fifty and big kiss*. Same technique with pillow case and treat but got the legs instead. He played hard to get too but the trick was cocktail cherries. He was swearing at the dog on the ground. Laughs all around.



LOL, I hope your wife isn't reading this stud muffin...

LOL, my dad came on a bid with me yesterday. I was a little annoyed because he was wearing shorts and a muscle shirt.. I'm thinking the whole way there that here I am dressed in work clothes and my pop looks like a beach bum... But what can you say, I mean it is my dad right... As soon as we step out of the truck the lady we are meeting is prolly between me and my dad's age and she say's "BOY, you guys have been working, looks at my dad and makes a muscle pose... It was all I could do not to gag... She told the neighbor to go with us because we had a competitive price and went over her tree's much more in depth with her than the last guy... She sold the neighbor for us as well... And I hate to say it but for more money than we had originally bid. My dad is 65 but is still in good shape... He's been crowing for two days now about that job... I told him if he is asked to preform he better do so on this job...


----------



## treemandan

Ropes, I just can't believe you went up that oak with your wire core dangling like that. I know you know but it just did not look good you know? I suppose its tough to have the end of those wire cores terminated on your belt but maybe you could do something so's I don't get all freaked out again?


----------



## tree md

Yup, I've got to admit, I had the same question rope. I made me a new rope lanyard especially for my last job around the juice. I don't have the experience around electricity that you do so thought I would ask as well.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Ropes, I just can't believe you went up that oak with your wire core dangling like that. I know you know but it just did not look good you know? I suppose its tough to have the end of those wire cores terminated on your belt but maybe you could do something so's I don't get all freaked out again?



Well if they made the straps I liked still I would not have the steel core in the first place. I do understand your concern and it did bring in more concern near the lower limbs but they were done without the lanyard. I definitely had to be extra careful why did they stop making the flat fiber type adjustable buckstrap it pissed me off when you can't buy what you want.


PS: I don't recommend using a steel core near energized conductors. I however did this job without incident and I am still looking for the straps I like and may have to settle for the pos rope type lanyard. Anyway good catch Dan, I actually forgot it was on for a few feet on assent but when I reached the first y, I paused and made a mental note of the height the dangle could cause trouble and was extra careful.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Well if they made the straps I liked still I would not have the steel core in the first place. I do understand your concern and it did bring in more concern near the lower limbs but they were done without the lanyard. I definitely had to be extra careful why did they stop making the flat fiber type adjustable buckstrap it pissed me off when you can't buy what you want.
> 
> 
> PS: I don't recommend using a steel core near energized conductors. I however did this job without incident and I am still looking for the straps I like and may have to settle for the pos rope type lanyard. Anyway good catch Dan, I actually forgot it was on for a few feet on assent but when I reached the first y, I paused and made a mental note of the height the dangle could cause trouble and was extra careful.



Rope, I've still got one of those old lineman straps that I never use. I started out climbing on one too. If you want it, it's yours buddy.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Rope, I've still got one of those old lineman straps that I never use. I started out climbing on one too. If you want it, it's yours buddy.



Not the leather type or nylon I am looking for the fiber type and can't understand why they are not still available.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Not the leather type or nylon I am looking for the fiber type and can't understand why they are not still available.



I am not sure what is the fiber type. The old 3 strand? I used a wire core for a little but its to much trouble in the canopy; to bulky, harder to work with. 
I would think if you just swapped out the wire core for a regular rope lanyard it would make sense.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, this is one of the leather ones. I know what your talking about though, I used to climb with one of the fiber ones too. The flat green belt like strap.

Anyway, today is a washout. Rained cats and dogs all morning. Took care of some phone business this morning and pushed everything back a day. Going to go look at another job later on.


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Rain here as well....*

Went through our stumper this morning. New plugs, wires, cap, rotor, oil & filter change ( motor and hydraulic ), fuel filter, torched off old pockets and teeth, installed new set of greenteeth and ground a few stumps at the old mans to try them out. I'm happy with them so far.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I am not sure what is the fiber type. The old 3 strand? I used a wire core for a little but its to much trouble in the canopy; to bulky, harder to work with.
> I would think if you just swapped out the wire core for a regular rope lanyard it would make sense.



They were smooth baby,smooth lol. I don't like the wire core much either peta to adjust but it is nice for flipping but now that I have the big shot not needed much. I am thinking of the grillon but want feed back before springing the denero if you catch my drift:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yeah, this is one of the leather ones. I know what your talking about though, I used to climb with one of the fiber ones too. The flat green belt like strap.
> 
> Anyway, today is a washout. Rained cats and dogs all morning. Took care of some phone business this morning and pushed everything back a day. Going to go look at another job later on.



Ours were orange, the best color ya know, solid orange:hmm3grin2orange: turned golden with use lol


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Ours were orange, the best color ya know, solid orange:hmm3grin2orange: turned golden with use lol



Do you remember when one of the webbing saddles came with one permanently attached to one side of the saddle. I think it was either a weaver or a buckingham. Who knows, could have been both that made them. I used to have one of those saddles.


----------



## oldirty

hey company owners. whats worth more to you? a climber with cdl, CA, licensed for pesticide app, degree in arborculture, hoisting license and what ever else is good to have with not much for skill or a guy with none of that chit who can get the job done?

hey 101 thanks for thinking about my money. lol.


----------



## oldirty

1st pic: how the crane op could see his ball sunday night.

2nd pic: yesterdays storm damage (hey reg, how many slings does it take to balance a leader?)

3rd pic: operating today


----------



## Josh777

oldirty said:


> hey company owners. whats worth more to you? a climber with cdl, CA, licensed for pesticide app, degree in arborculture, hoisting license and what ever else is good to have with not much for skill or a guy with none of that chit who can get the job done?



I would rather have somebody green that I could train from the ground up before I'd take somebody with their head filled with sawdust (you know, the stuff they teach in classes.) 

Now on the other hand if their fundamental skills are good to better than good, then all those other things are just a bonus. But if I have to help them unlearn bad habits; that typically takes more time than just teaching them from the ground up. So it's a little bit of a crap shoot. 

Trust your instincts. They'll probably be correct 90% of the time.

All the best!

-Josh


----------



## Mikecutstrees

oldirty said:


> hey company owners. whats worth more to you? a climber with cdl, CA, licensed for pesticide app, degree in arborculture, hoisting license and what ever else is good to have with not much for skill or a guy with none of that chit who can get the job done?
> 
> hey 101 thanks for thinking about my money. lol.




I guess it depends on the need. Right now I need a guy with a CDL as I'm the only one and it's a PITA. The other stuff isn't important to me. Skills are most important. I need another driver for the bucket.

Mike


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Todays work.... Two guys took the F-450 and dingo and worked on picking up a mulch road. Me and another guy took the Fuso, ranger, stumper and chipper. We climbed and removed 4 small hemlocks, 6 yew bushes and ground all the stumps. Didn't rain till about 12:30 and then not hard enough to stop work...... Typical day.... Mike


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> 1st pic: how the crane op could see his ball sunday night.
> 
> 2nd pic: yesterdays storm damage (hey reg, how many slings does it take to balance a leader?)
> 
> 3rd pic: operating today



Nice shots! You tape a flashlight to your helmet too? Maybe talk the boss into some night vision goggles. lol


----------



## beowulf343

Short day, 13 sugar maples, picked over houses, chipped, cut, and hauled away.

Ran across one of our bucket crews with their bucket stuck in a yard on our way back to the yard. Helped them out, muddier than heck. Wife made me hose off before she'd even let me get on the porch.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> hey company owners. whats worth more to you? a climber with cdl, CA, licensed for pesticide app, degree in arborculture, hoisting license and what ever else is good to have with not much for skill or a guy with none of that chit who can get the job done?
> 
> hey 101 thanks for thinking about my money. lol.



OD in small companies like mine I don't want a know it all but work none! I don't want you for your brains, I want help not an encyclopedia lmao. Like some have said if you also have the skills and are willing to put them to use, great I have seen so many wanna be climbers that can't do the work end; wuss out and get certs to move ahead of the thing they could not do. I am not saying it is all bad but from employer point of view, it's not necessarily the most important imo. Big companies can use these but unfortunately many end up supervising men with twice the experience and cause conflict ime. I feel no matter what cert you hold,the company should require you climb.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> hey company owners. whats worth more to you? a climber with cdl, CA, licensed for pesticide app, degree in arborculture, hoisting license and what ever else is good to have with not much for skill or a guy with none of that chit who can get the job done?
> 
> hey 101 thanks for thinking about my money. lol.



For me, Cert. Treeworker, CA, CDL, and CTSP. In that order.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I just picked up almost two weeks worth of work at a single residence.. and I was starting to get pretty low on work too! 

It was a lot of work that estimate.. but worth it in the end!


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> hey company owners. whats worth more to you? a climber with cdl, CA, licensed for pesticide app, degree in arborculture, hoisting license and what ever else is good to have with not much for skill or a guy with none of that chit who can get the job done?
> 
> hey 101 thanks for thinking about my money. lol.



I just typed up some long response, but then decided it was too revealing.. so I ditched it. lol.

Lets just say it depends on what you need most, personally, at that busy time of year, to make the dough.


----------



## tree md

What I need most is dependable guys who can show up on time and sober for work.


----------



## Damon

well i almost chit my pants today : P i was doing a little speedlining for my old man and took about 40 feet of top out onto a slack line (just wanted it to kick at the bottom to clear a small shed) when the sling and rope that it was hanging on go hung up on 1 inch of crotch stub and stopped it,mind you it had already dropped about 15 feet at that point and was starting to kick from the speedline well long story short it straightened an aluminum biner on the primary sling which still managed to hold and the speed line held some how but luckily it was double slinged so it was all good even if the first failed the secondary would have held it, needlessto say im gonna have toshorten my 200 foot speedline a bit or use the other end as my attachment in the treebut the really sweet thing was that after it caught he was able to z rig that chit down from the tiny stub lol so the moral of the story always double up slings when speedlining on biners (Which is the only way to go as im sure you guys with trolleys have figuered out when they get hung up every 10 seconds) the more I speedline on a slack line the more i like the control though because you candrop huge wood with no real shock load and control exactly where you want it to go plus you dont get any of the bounce in the tree you do from a tight line and it is way way less damaging to your gear


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> hey company owners. whats worth more to you? a climber with cdl, CA, licensed for pesticide app, degree in arborculture, hoisting license and what ever else is good to have with not much for skill or a guy with none of that chit who can get the job done?
> 
> hey 101 thanks for thinking about my money. lol.



Oh, just put it back in yor pants.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> What I need most is dependable guys who can show up on time and sober for work.



I am looking for a great groundy/climber trainee that has just inherited a few million dollars and wants a tax write-off and some fun:monkey:


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> I am looking for a great groundy/climber trainee that has just inherited a few million dollars and wants a tax write-off and some fun:monkey:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Damon said:


> well i almost chit my pants today : P i was doing a little speedlining for my old man and took about 40 feet of top out onto a slack line (just wanted it to kick at the bottom to clear a small shed) when the sling and rope that it was hanging on go hung up on 1 inch of crotch stub and stopped it,mind you it had already dropped about 15 feet at that point and was starting to kick from the speedline well long story short it straightened an aluminum biner on the primary sling which still managed to hold and the speed line held some how but luckily it was double slinged so it was all good even if the first failed the secondary would have held it, needlessto say im gonna have toshorten my 200 foot speedline a bit or use the other end as my attachment in the treebut the really sweet thing was that after it caught he was able to z rig that chit down from the tiny stub lol so the moral of the story always double up slings when speedlining on biners (Which is the only way to go as im sure you guys with trolleys have figuered out when they get hung up every 10 seconds) the more I speedline on a slack line the more i like the control though because you candrop huge wood with no real shock load and control exactly where you want it to go plus you dont get any of the bounce in the tree you do from a tight line and it is way way less damaging to your gear



So, you had a good day. 
Jeff


----------



## Damon

heck yes i did its been a few months since ive had an oh chit moment in the tree so i guess i was due luckily it was a relatively inexpensive fix just the sling biner and 18 feet of rope to be retired i just checked it over and it milked the core pretty hard lol i knew the biners were the week link in my system but i can believe it supported that kind ofa shock load and held


----------



## newsawtooth

ropensaddle said:


> They were smooth baby,smooth lol. I don't like the wire core much either peta to adjust but it is nice for flipping but now that I have the big shot not needed much. I am thinking of the grillon but want feed back before springing the denero if you catch my drift:monkey:



For what it's worth, Rope, I've been using a grillon for a couple years. If I were to do it again I'd just get a gri-gri and skip the grillon. You can make the functional equivalent and customize the rope terminations and lengths. The grillon is useful and easy but you could do the same thing with a gri-gri for half the cost and odd lengths of rope you have sitting around. Has anyone used a Rig enough to comment on it? Does not appear useful as a lanyard adjuster like the gri-gri.


----------



## BC WetCoast

ropensaddle said:


> Not the leather type or nylon I am looking for the fiber type and can't understand why they are not still available.



I'm not sure if this is the type you're looking for, it's a neoprene impregnated nylon.
http://wesspur.com/fliplines/pole-straps.html


----------



## ropensaddle

BC WetCoast said:


> I'm not sure if this is the type you're looking for, it's a neoprene impregnated nylon.
> http://wesspur.com/fliplines/pole-straps.html



Nope they were a fiber strap similar to that but definitely different! They fit like a good leather glove lol. They adjusted the same as that nylon one though. I usually left mine long and just wrapped it to shorten instead of adjusting. I also would put from side d over shoulder to other side d like a bullet belt it was a nice trim package that if done just right made saddle suspenders. I used two of em and they would help hold saddle from working down over your butt as they sometimes do from all the gear hanging from it.


----------



## outofmytree

Don't care what you did this week I can go one better. We had our National conference over the weekend and had a great spread of speakers covering the tree biz from A to Z. The prize has to go to Graeme & Angus McMahon from Sherbrooke Trees. Here is their you tube link if you have been asleep in a tree for 20 years.

http://www.youtube.com/user/sherbrooketrees 

This father and son team are at the top of the tree game world wide. Wow. Great speakers, great climbers, great riggers and surprisingly humble men. Honestly I was blown away that neither of them was 9 foot tall. If you get the chance to hear them speak pay the asking price for the ticket.

I talked them into staying for lunch and then pumped them for information. Last thing they did before leaving was walk the entire room and shook every hand. Real professionals.


----------



## outofmytree

I am on holiday skiing for the next 9 days whilst the slaves (oops I mean highly paid, skilled work force) earn me money. If they behave I may allow them an increased bread and water ration so long as it doesnt affect my champagne and caviar budget.:kilt:


----------



## TreeTarget

Can't say I've ever had a problem showing up for work sober...just not in me to want a worse day than a hangover could provide all by itself.

Time--now that is a relative conundrum in its own right...some tensions or innane malstroms are always causing psuedo-currents, or distorted eddies in the time-space continuum, which inevitably lead to scheduling conflicts...
...I have shown up on time repeatedly, only to find that we have half to a full HOUR or TWO (maybe more) until the boss is ready to roll. So I sit, and wait, and contemplate all those pesos I am missing out on...then we go...
...or, I can be told to show up at time A...so, going by the odds and figuring on a regular scenario as listed above, I show up at time B...boss has been waiting for anywhere from C to C+45 minutes, and we actually get to the job at time D...
B-A/D-C+45xtemperature+heat index/exchange rate of pesos to $...
...once you get that equation solved (you need to work it out on the end of a burlap feed bag or the end of a long strip of cloth) you then show it to the boss and talk him through how you showed all of your work as you are strangling him with the solution.
No...we just get a laugh out of it, probably knowing that griping about a few minutes here and there in summer is alot better than griping about doing a whole lot of nothing thoughout the winter.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> Can't say I've ever had a problem showing up for work sober...just not in me to want a worse day than a hangover could provide all by itself.
> 
> Time--now that is a relative conundrum in its own right...some tensions or innane malstroms are always causing psuedo-currents, or distorted eddies in the time-space continuum, which inevitably lead to scheduling conflicts...
> ...I have shown up on time repeatedly, only to find that we have half to a full HOUR or TWO (maybe more) until the boss is ready to roll. So I sit, and wait, and contemplate all those pesos I am missing out on...then we go...
> ...or, I can be told to show up at time A...so, going by the odds and figuring on a regular scenario as listed above, I show up at time B...boss has been waiting for anywhere from C to C+45 minutes, and we actually get to the job at time D...
> B-A/D-C+45xtemperature+heat index/exchange rate of pesos to $...
> ...once you get that equation solved (you need to work it out on the end of a burlap feed bag or the end of a long strip of cloth) you then show it to the boss and talk him through how you showed all of your work as you are strangling him with the solution.
> No...we just get a laugh out of it, probably knowing that griping about a few minutes here and there in summer is alot better than griping about doing a whole lot of nothing thoughout the winter.



No offense my freind, but you are weird! You ended your gripe with a "few minutes". yet, you say an HOUR or TWO.( Your words). Does your Boss know about your "regular scenario as listed above". (your words), and when do you get a pair instead of crying! Yeah, I am in a bad mood , I will be alright in about 5 minutes.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> No offense my freind, but you are weird! You ended your gripe with a "few minutes". yet, you say an HOUR or TWO.( Your words). Does your Boss know about your "regular scenario as listed above". (your words), and when do you get a pair instead of crying! Yeah, I am in a bad mood , I will be alright in about 5 minutes.
> Jeff



Lets all have a time out, go to your happy place now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lets all have a time out, go to your happy place now.



Ha Ha!, 10, 9, 8, ok, , I am am good now. Thanks, Rope.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha!, 10, 9, 8, ok, , I am am good now. Thanks, Rope.
> Jeff



Ha! I was thinking about you today. I had a pretty long haul to and fro the job today, got caught up in some traffic but it could not have been anywhere near what you got out there.


----------



## treemandan

Then in my neck they closed this one bridge. Its a little bridge, not very wide, yesterday I saw a big track hoe went off the side , they are widening the bridge. It was a pain in the ass.
Also , today, the one guy told me it appears Crazy Eddie smashed the living crap out off his crane. I am being polite when I say crane, more like 40 year old battleship anchor. I am glad to hear he is out of service, hope no one got hurt or killed, but he had no business with that crane. 
The guy said he saw it being towed down the road, the boom was all twisted up and the cab crushed so I gather he had a pick on it and it went over. I really hope no one bit it.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha!, 10, 9, 8, ok, , I am am good now. Thanks, Rope.
> Jeff



Hey Jeff, 

Can I try the "shaving cream" Messin' with Sasquatch routine on you sometime when you are sleeping?


----------



## treevet

We slammed 8 trees today. 5 were no big deal but 3 were 100 to 120 foot stone dead Ash and tulip trees all 30" plus dbh in the woods, the house in the woods.. The first one was a notch and drop. We had to cut our way to the trunk. The second 2 we had to cut our way to an anchor point for the come a long. They were both less than ten feet from the house. The first of those had a little lean into the house and pulled over pretty easy after beaning it.

The last one, maybe 120 feet tall had a SIGNIFICANT lean over the roof on this half a mill. property. It took a lot of cranking and some feathering on the finishing cut to get the tree perpendicular to the ground. It was a pretty dramatic slammer. Broken rope or it falling off the notch sideways with ruptured holding wood would have had a couple hundred thousand dollars in damage easily and probably one dead old lady inside the ranch to account for.

We're back there tomorrow for a couple of big dead ones way out front by the road and wires, one a 90 footish dead elm without one shread of bark left on it. Beats yesterday where we worked on one of the top ten stinkiest properties of all time. Fenced in dog run, big can fed german shep with no clean up for years and years.... and hot humid nausiating stank.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> We slammed 8 trees today. 5 were no big deal but 3 were 100 to 120 foot stone dead Ash and tulip trees all 30" plus dbh in the woods, the house in the woods.. The first one was a notch and drop. We had to cut our way to the trunk. The second 2 we had to cut our way to an anchor point for the come a long. They were both less than ten feet from the house. The first of those had a little lean into the house and pulled over pretty easy after beaning it.
> 
> The last one, maybe 120 feet tall had a SIGNIFICANT lean over the roof on this half a mill. property. It took a lot of cranking and some feathering on the finishing cut to get the tree perpendicular to the ground. It was a pretty dramatic slammer. Broken rope or it falling off the notch sideways with ruptured holding wood would have had a couple hundred thousand dollars in damage easily and probably one dead old lady inside the ranch to account for.
> 
> We're back there tomorrow for a couple of big dead ones way out front by the road and wires, one a 90 footish dead elm without one shread of bark left on it. *Beats yesterday where we worked on one of the top ten stinkiest properties of all time. Fenced in dog run, big can fed german shep with no clean up for years and years.... and hot humid nausiating stank.*


*

*

Hehehe... I was on one like that today...Tree work is so glamorous...

I don't even want to talk about my day today. I got paid, that is about all that was on the positive side.


----------



## treevet

If one good thing is gonna happen....I'll take that one


----------



## treevet

good tool for the Yankovitch.....lots of cable too


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> We slammed 8 trees today. 5 were no big deal but 3 were 100 to 120 foot stone dead Ash and tulip trees all 30" plus dbh in the woods, the house in the woods.. The first one was a notch and drop. We had to cut our way to the trunk. The second 2 we had to cut our way to an anchor point for the come a long. They were both less than ten feet from the house. The first of those had a little lean into the house and pulled over pretty easy after beaning it.
> 
> The last one, maybe 120 feet tall had a SIGNIFICANT lean over the roof on this half a mill. property. It took a lot of cranking and some feathering on the finishing cut to get the tree perpendicular to the ground. It was a pretty dramatic slammer. Broken rope or it falling off the notch sideways with ruptured holding wood would have had a couple hundred thousand dollars in damage easily and probably one dead old lady inside the ranch to account for.
> 
> We're back there tomorrow for a couple of big dead ones way out front by the road and wires, one a 90 footish dead elm without one shread of bark left on it. Beats yesterday where we worked on one of the top ten stinkiest properties of all time. Fenced in dog run, big can fed german shep with no clean up for years and years.... and hot humid nausiating stank.



Great vet sounds like a job for my winch lol. Anyway dog poo ain't got nothing on some of the crap I did in line clearance, trimming lines to hog farm,or chicken houses. Once; in a section I believe inbreeding occurs lmfao, I stepped in human feces and about through-up. I got near my truck, kicked off boots and left them where they lay drove home and called the super and told him I am buying a new pair on him lmfao I told him I am taking the day off to recover too!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> [/B]
> 
> Hehehe... I was on one like that today...Tree work is so glamorous...
> 
> I don't even want to talk about my day today. I got paid, that is about all that was on the positive side.



Let me guess she had at least three teethees?


----------



## ropensaddle

Glad your feeling better now Jeffy:angel:


----------



## TreeTarget

jefflovstrom said:


> No offense my freind, but you are weird! You ended your gripe with a "few minutes". yet, you say an HOUR or TWO.( Your words). Does your Boss know about your "regular scenario as listed above". (your words), and when do you get a pair instead of crying! Yeah, I am in a bad mood , I will be alright in about 5 minutes.
> Jeff



I'm glad you are feeling better now...
The boss knows all, just ask him, he'll confirm...and no, not crying or lacking a fine pair, just thought I would lend a bit of humor to an otherwise irritating subject.
Anyway, minutes, hours...time is relative, though not one of mine. The boss doesn't complain about things unless he's in need of a cookie to get his blood-sugar up.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeTarget said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better now...
> The boss knows all, just ask him, he'll confirm...and no, not crying or lacking a fine pair, just thought I would lend a bit of humor to an otherwise irritating subject.
> Anyway, minutes, hours...time is relative, though not one of mine. The boss doesn't complain about things unless he's in need of a cookie to get his blood-sugar up.



Then by all means buy some nutterbutters man lol.


----------



## treevet

we been gettin torrential rains for 3 hours now :help:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Great vet sounds like a job for my winch lol. Anyway dog poo ain't got nothing on some of the crap I did in line clearance, trimming lines to hog farm,or chicken houses. Once; in a section I believe inbreeding occurs lmfao, I stepped in human feces and about through-up. I got near my truck, kicked off boots and left them where they lay drove home and called the super and told him I am buying a new pair on him lmfao I told him I am taking the day off to recover too!



One of the climbers I worked under when I was starting out was from Louisiana and had started out working for big orange doing line clearance there. He was a neighbor and a fishing buddy/friend. He told me he would often have to start out in water at the base of the tree when he worked in the bayou. That sounded like some pretty rough climbing to me.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> we been gettin torrential rains for 3 hours now :help:



Speaking of water...just had to go move a couple of my trucks as the street had turned into a river. My lot goes up a small grade but if it doesn't stop I'm gonna have to move them all.


----------



## tree md

Stay dry buddy. I'm setting here listening to the story about the campers in AR that got swept away in a flash flood on the news. Terrible story. You know there had to be lots of kids there.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Stay dry buddy. I'm setting here listening to the story about the campers in AR that got swept away in a flash flood on the news. Terrible story. You know there had to be lots of kids there.



there will prob be some stories around here too. this is early on when I moved the trucks and still going strong.


----------



## Tree Pig

treevet said:


> there will prob be some stories around here too. this is early on when I moved the trucks and still going strong.



Lite rain here but pretty dry if you need a place to park them for a while... Just leave the keys Ill take good care of them.


----------



## tree md

With that much rain you'll likely be getting a few calls on some big ones uprooting.


----------



## treevet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZX0WyHsqoc

thought about tossing a line in and seeing if anything bites.


----------



## tree md

That's what we call a turd floater where I come from...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> That's what we call a turd floater where I come from...



Hey md....when did your dad get in the biz? how old was he? how bout getting him on here sometime as a guest like on letterman? me and him could swap some granpa stories.


----------



## tree md

LOL, my dad was a telephone guy. He did the odd tree with me every now and then for years. He is semi retired now and likes to work with me to stay in shape. He's been working with me for 2 years now. He's a great help.

We would cut firewood when I was a kid but he never ran anything bigger than one of the old top handled Homelites. The only thing he is supposed to do is run the 192 on the ground and drag brush. Being how he is, he tries to run the big saws and carry logs. He has fallen in love with my 361.

Kind of funny you mention my dad. We had a little altercation yesterday. He had told the client that we would cut and stack firewood for the guy in the back yard. No biggie as there was only about a rick of wood. Still I told my pop to tell the customers to talk to me before he agrees to do anything extra and never volunteer for anything. Pop is an old country boy who loves to gab with the clients and would do just about anything for someone. It has been my experience that people will take advantage of that. Anyway, I kind of admonished him for volunteering and he was sulking about it around the job for most of the morning. 

We carried the logs in the back, cut and stacked firewood for the guy no problem. Well, after the guy nickle and dimed us for an hour, added another tree and said it had been in the original bid pop said screw the guy and started throwing the limb logs on the truck. LOL, I asked my dad do you see where this volunteering free work can go. He chuckled and said he did.

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Glad your feeling better now Jeffy:angel:



Grassyass, Rope!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

outofmytree said:


> I am on holiday skiing for the next 9 days whilst the slaves (oops I mean highly paid, skilled work force) earn me money. If they behave I may allow them an increased bread and water ration so long as it doesnt affect my champagne and caviar budget.:kilt:



Braggart!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Grassyass, Rope!
> Jeff



El Ropeo! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Ha! I was thinking about you today. I had a pretty long haul to and fro the job today, got caught up in some traffic but it could not have been anywhere near what you got out there.



Imagine having to bid in the drive time in my area. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Can I try the "shaving cream" Messin' with Sasquatch routine on you sometime when you are sleeping?



NO!! You senile old bastard!!!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> El Ropeo! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmmmmmmm you connetiqueers speak with forked tongue but I see its hard for you to distinguish American Indian from spic lol. This guy knew the difference when the fletch past through him:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm you connetiqueers speak with forked tongue but I see its hard for you to distinguish American Indian from spic lol. This guy knew the difference when the fletch past through him:monkey:



Sheet.. that thing looks like a runt around these parts.

Whats a fletch??


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Sheet.. that thing looks like a runt around these parts.
> 
> Whats a fletch??



Well the plaque beside him puts the runt in the record book in the top third of scores in this nation, are you on a different planet?


Fletch is the feathers or plastic veins on the arrow spine!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better now...
> The boss knows all, just ask him, he'll confirm...and no, not crying or lacking a fine pair, just thought I would lend a bit of humor to an otherwise irritating subject.
> Anyway, minutes, hours...time is relative, though not one of mine. The boss doesn't complain about things unless he's in need of a cookie to get his blood-sugar up.



Cool response, although, in this biz, time is money (not relative).
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

ropensaddle said:


> Then by all means buy some nutterbutters man lol.



I have nutterbutters at home...the boy loves them...the boss, on the other hand, has anywhere between 1/2 to 5lbs. of candy or treats in the truck at all times, so I don't have to worry about spending my centivos on snacks. I am actually beginning to think it is the temperature/humidity...ever-present, but never actualized storms could be playing a key...my cat has been acting odd, so you never know...may be something the aliens are spraying...


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm you connetiqueers speak with forked tongue but I see its hard for you to distinguish American Indian from spic lol. This guy knew the difference when the fletch past through him:monkey:



Nice G2's. How long did they measure? What was the score on that hoss?

My best bow buck. No idea what he scored but I'm sure nowhere near a book buck. He did have some long g2's. Too bad he was only a 7 point. He had an inch long sticker on one antler that made him an 8 but really not a high scoring buck. I was still plenty proud of him though. I'm still eating on him too. :


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Nice G2's. How long did they measure? What was the score on that hoss?
> 
> My best bow buck. No idea what he scored but I'm sure nowhere near a book buck. He did have some long g2's. Too bad he was only a 7 point. He had an inch long sticker on one antler that made him an 8 but really not a high scoring buck. I was still plenty proud of him though. I'm still eating on him too. :



G2's 12 1/2 inches 9 inch threes grossed 146 4/8 net 141 4/8 typical the ninth point cost me but I like it. When I look in the book it is in the top third of scores of course there is way better but not too bad for an Ar buck.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Hey md....when did your dad get in the biz? how old was he? how bout getting him on here sometime as a guest like on letterman? me and him could swap some granpa stories.



Hey TV, just got a call from pop. He's up on the lake with my mom this weekend (a trip that was financed by his tree work this week). He gave me the fishing report. Mom has caught 23 blue gills... Dad saw a 6 pack of Bud light floating by and caught that (no lie) . All is well, family is good, life is good. 

I'll see if I can get some pics up of pops working this week. Oh yeah, he's 65.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmf2jiyYKqQ


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Hey TV, just got a call from pop. He's up on the lake with my mom this weekend (a trip that was financed by his tree work this week). He gave me the fishing report. Mom has caught 23 blue gills... Dad saw a 6 pack of Bud light floating by and caught that (no lie) . All is well, family is good, life is good.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some pics up of pops working this week. Oh yeah, he's 65.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmf2jiyYKqQ



Tell your dad I said hey....and great tune.


----------



## treevet

Oh, and backatcha....one to listen to out there on Fire Lake....groovy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2aBOTNGWMY


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Oh, and backatcha....one to listen to out there on Fire Lake....groovy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2aBOTNGWMY



Lemme see if I can't finally spend some rep your way. Would be cool for our families to hook up someday.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Imagine having to bid in the drive time in my area.
> Jeff



That is what I was thinking about. I usually stick close to home, which is pretty rural though its not exactly the sticks, but when I sub, sheesh, who knows.
When they say " we are gonna take the turnpike" I say, " good freaking luck, I'll beat you there."


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Lemme see if I can't finally spend some rep your way. Would be cool for our families to hook up someday.



we should ALL get together.....at the lake!


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> That is what I was thinking about. I usually stick close to home, which is pretty rural though its not exactly the sticks, but when I sub, sheesh, who knows.
> When they say " we are gonna take the turnpike" I say, " good freaking luck, I'll beat you there."



you talkin bout the Surekill?


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> you talkin bout the Surekill?



Any highway really. I will meet up with some guys and they will say how they are going to get to the job. If it involves something with on/off ramps I take the backroads. Sometimes it may take longer but there are more options if anything don't go right.
I haven't had any of my trucks past 45 mph loaded or not. That's just me, I don't want the hassle. I would rather have a breakdown off highway, I don't want to ever sit in highway traffic, high speeds, old trucks and heavy loads keep me off unless its rarity and its off peak.
My heart goes out to those that have to endure the highway or even rush hour for that matter.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Lemme see if I can't finally spend some rep your way. Would be cool for our families to hook up someday.



Ahhhhhh man, think of the off spring


----------



## tree md

Ummmkay...

Off to my breakfast date... I bet we don't make church...


----------



## outofmytree

Still inspecting Alpine Eucs.... from my skis.

Its tough but someone has to put up with the snow, the brilliant blue sky and the season opening celebrations......

Say a prayer for me boys, I may need the help to put up with the mental anguish of making more money whilst I am away then when I am home....


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> Still inspecting Alpine Eucs.... from my skis.
> 
> Its tough but someone has to put up with the snow, the brilliant blue sky and the season opening celebrations......
> 
> Say a prayer for me boys, I may need the help to put up with the mental anguish of making more money whilst I am away then when I am home....



Hope they ain't doin side jobs, banging up your equipment, offending your customers and ruining your reputation.........

Nah, nevermind...that could NEVER happen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Ummmkay...
> 
> Off to my breakfast date... I bet we don't make church...



Let me get this straight.....you're living with a woman and this morning it is out for a breakfast date (maybe more) with another lady?

You playin with fire my friend. You think tree work is dangerous?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Let me get this straight.....you're living with a woman and this morning it is out for a breakfast date (maybe more) with another lady?
> 
> You playin with fire my friend. You think tree work is dangerous?



Hell has no fury like a woman scorn


----------



## treevet

Just watch Jerry Springer and you will see lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Just watch Jerry Springer and you will see lol.



Yeah see what years of in-discriminant breeding has caused


----------



## treevet

and see what the recipients of your tax dollars do with their spare time away from the big screen and their section 8 housing during the day.


----------



## ropensaddle

I just can't take the drama


----------



## treemandan

outofmytree said:


> Still inspecting Alpine Eucs.... from my skis.
> 
> Its tough but someone has to put up with the snow, the brilliant blue sky and the season opening celebrations......
> 
> Say a prayer for me boys, I may need the help to put up with the mental anguish of making more money whilst I am away then when I am home....



Are you shushing or shishing?


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Let me get this straight.....you're living with a woman and this morning it is out for a breakfast date (maybe more) with another lady?
> 
> You playin with fire my friend. You think tree work is dangerous?



This can't end good...Wait! Maybe it can! ooh la la its a manage' et twa. Go get em MD, I, at least, am rootin for ya.


----------



## treemandan

And yes, Oomt, you are probably making more money by not actually working. The first rule of any sucessful business is HAVE SOMEONE ELSE DO IT... but don't turn yer back on em cause you'll be sorry. Besides, they NEED you!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> And yes, Oomt, you are probably making more money by not actually working. The first rule of any sucessful business is HAVE SOMEONE ELSE DO IT... but don't turn yer back on em cause you'll be sorry. Besides, they NEED you!



Well, He did admit to making more money than if he was there. Maybe more vacations would be a great boost!!!
Jeff CTSP


----------



## outofmytree

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, He did admit to making more money than if he was there. Maybe more vacations would be a great boost!!!
> Jeff CTSP



I think I may be going to Hell but I agree with Jeff(choke....)

And thanks for the kind thoughts TV, now I am going to spend my remaining 5 days worrying about clients and equipment and reputation and and and......


Gee the powder looks good out there.... I better go strap on my skiis and inspect some more Alpine eucs.... they really need a VTA on every one of the thousand or so down the Shaky Knees run!


----------



## ozzy42

outofmytree said:


> I think I may be going to Hell but I agree with Jeff(choke....)
> 
> And thanks for the kind thoughts TV, now I am going to spend my remaining 5 days worrying about clients and equipment and reputation and and and......
> 
> 
> Gee the powder looks good out there.... I better go strap on my skiis and inspect some more Alpine eucs.... they really need a VTA on every one of the thousand or so down the Shaky Knees run!



How are you getting away with posting on AS while you're supposed to be on vacation with the family? Are you fibbing to the Mrs. ,telling her you're looking for ####?







Just messing with you.
Enjoy your winter break down there.
We're all sweating like hos in church in the states


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Let me get this straight.....you're living with a woman and this morning it is out for a breakfast date (maybe more) with another lady?
> 
> You playin with fire my friend. You think tree work is dangerous?



LOL, not living with the girl at this point TV. We did live together in the past. We're just dating now. We are on again off again so I am open to dating others (quietly). 

We had a little spat the other night and I called some one else that I had met recently. I just thought it was strange she called me back at 4 am and asked me if I wanted to come over for breakfast.

Anyway, that's what I did yesterday. Heavy rains here today. Streets are flooded.


----------



## treevet

Today we knocked down the 90 foot dead elm with no bark on it with wires under it. You talk about cranes and small pickers and Wraptors and Dingos and 880's.....but sometimes a big cherry picker is the right tool and just boggling what it can do, mine being 75' reach. Every time it goes out I come back with a new love for it. This tree could not have been climbed and we would have halved the time to set up and boom a crane over the wires (real steep) from the road and the drive would not have taken the weight.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Today we knocked down the 90 foot dead elm with no bark on it with wires under it. You talk about cranes and small pickers and Wraptors and Dingos and 880's.....but sometimes a big cherry picker is the right tool and just boggling what it can do, mine being 75' reach. Every time it goes out I come back with a new love for it. This tree could not have been climbed and we would have halved the time to set up and boom a crane over the wires (real steep) from the road and the drive would not have taken the weight.



Sounds like a bucket job.


----------



## ozzy42

Found this nice little suprise after getting in the canopy this morning.
Gotta love Mondays.




What do you all think about this little cavity?








It was about 30 ft up on the main stem of this 45 ft 26 inch DBH water oak





Decided it was safe enough to tie in 10 feet above this point.





This is a lower limb coming of the trunk below the bad spot.







Sorry,I don't know how to blow up pics.
I have to get the wife to load them on the photobucket[computer illiterate]
Even though I tied in above that bad hole ,I had a fairly high limb going away from the fence that we rigged on for lowering,and that worked out pretty good as 80% of the tree was hanging over the fence ,and getting in the other back yard was a real P.I.T.A . 

Took the spar down to 15ft before dropping the rest parallel to the fence.

Used my homemade porty for the logs.
What can I say,I like to make things with metal.





All in all ,wasn't too bad of a job.
Had to bail out at 3:00,had an appointment.
Back in the morning to haul off the rounds and grind the stump.


----------



## treevet

Good job Ozzy.....go small above those big defects.


----------



## tree md

Nice job Ozzy!


----------



## oldirty

good effort 42.


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> Good job Ozzy.....go small above those big defects.



Thanks ,I wasn't bouncing around nearly as hard as I usually do .
I felt a lot better after I dropped about 300lbs of the tree from above that spot.Figured it made up for my weight and gear plus a few pounds.
I could have bombed the whole top into the neighbors yard,but I needed the T.I.P. for walking out some of the lower limbs that had to be roped.


----------



## ozzy42

tree md said:


> Nice job Ozzy!





oldirty said:


> good effort 42.



Thanks guys .

This was my first posting of pics of tree work.
Made the wife load them up.
Figured I follow the thread enough I should at least try to contribute a lil something.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ozzy42 said:


> Found this nice little suprise after getting in the canopy this morning.
> Gotta love Mondays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think about this little cavity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 30 ft up on the main stem of this 45 ft 26 inch DBH water oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided it was safe enough to tie in 10 feet above this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lower limb coming of the trunk below the bad spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,I don't know how to blow up pics.
> I have to get the wife to load them on the photobucket[computer illiterate]
> Even though I tied in above that bad hole ,I had a fairly high limb going away from the fence that we rigged on for lowering,and that worked out pretty good as 80% of the tree was hanging over the fence ,and getting in the other back yard was a real P.I.T.A .
> 
> Took the spar down to 15ft before dropping the rest parallel to the fence.
> 
> Used my homemade porty for the logs.
> What can I say,I like to make things with metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all ,wasn't too bad of a job.
> Had to bail out at 3:00,had an appointment.
> Back in the morning to haul off the rounds and grind the stump.



Hey Oz, Is that rope running a tail on a square or did you round it off?
The pic does not let me answer my own question. Do you have Windows Picasa? 
Jeff CTSP


----------



## jefflovstrom

outofmytree said:


> I think I may be going to Hell but I agree with Jeff(choke....)
> 
> And thanks for the kind thoughts TV, now I am going to spend my remaining 5 days worrying about clients and equipment and reputation and and and......
> 
> 
> Gee the powder looks good out there.... I better go strap on my skiis and inspect some more Alpine eucs.... they really need a VTA on every one of the thousand or so down the Shaky Knees run!



OK, I am game, What is an Alpine euc?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Good job ozzy I was cleaning up after the alphabet crew big mess 6 big pines clean up is boring though,looks like u had some fun


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Today we knocked down the 90 foot dead elm with no bark on it with wires under it. You talk about cranes and small pickers and Wraptors and Dingos and 880's.....but sometimes a big cherry picker is the right tool and just boggling what it can do, mine being 75' reach. Every time it goes out I come back with a new love for it. This tree could not have been climbed and we would have halved the time to set up and boom a crane over the wires (real steep) from the road and the drive would not have taken the weight.



gonna have to start taking a cam with ya vet:rant:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Oz, Is that rope running a tail on a square or did you round it off?
> The pic does not let me answer my own question. Do you have Windows Picasa?
> Jeff CTSP








here ya go jeffy lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> here ya go jeffy lol



That was no help, Ropey! Same pic. Is it rounded off? Guessing yes, since all was good.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> That was no help, Ropey! Same pic. Is it rounded off? Guessing yes, since all was good.
> Jeff



I can't take a pic jeff:dunno:


----------



## ozzy42

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Oz, Is that rope running a tail on a square or did you round it off?
> The pic does not let me answer my own question. Do you have Windows Picasa?
> Jeff CTSP



Yes and no.I did use 3/4 box tubing on the ends for the pegs but it is rounded where it;s attached via the mig weld.
It was the first one I made.I used the BT ,3/8 cold roll,and 1 3/4 od tubing[roll cage tubing].All stuff I had laying around.
I am going to make some more ,using all round the next time.


----------



## ozzy42

[


ropensaddle said:


> I can't take a pic jeff:dunno:



Hey rope,did you blow that up using photo bucket?
I see how to do that ,but then got lost putting it back in the album to get the new img code for the larger pic.


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> [
> 
> Hey rope,did you blow that up using photo bucket?
> I see how to do that ,but then got lost putting it back in the album to get the new img code for the larger pic.



Sent to paint click image then re-size and skew 200 % to blow up then load to photo bucket!


----------



## tree md

I spent all day running around town. Gave two estimates, got them both. Had 5 calls today. Things are picking up.

I'm almost ashamed to say what my AM "tree" job is tomorrow. LOL, I've got to take out two redtips. I've got to dig up the root ball on both but they're small. What the heck, $150 for an hour of work. I'll take it. Hopefully it's dry enough for me to get into another job and pick up the logs tomorrow at that location so I can collect. We got socked with 4" of rain over the weekend and there is standing water everywhere.

Got another easy job to do but it's got to dry out a little first. The trees are in the flood plane and are in about 6" of water right now. Got to go look at another big one Thursday.


----------



## TreeTarget

Two trees today, nice bunch of cedar for furniture. Foot feeling better, right...
Good day of weather, great day for work, chipper had a/was a problem, but we got over it...everything else took a beating.

"I'm pretty tired...think I'll..." go for a walk now...


----------



## outofmytree

jefflovstrom said:


> OK, I am game, What is an Alpine euc?
> Jeff



_Eucalyptus pauciflora_(snow gum)












Natural habitat is the "alps" in Victoria and New South Wales. The kind of country you saw bits of in "The Man from Snowy River". Beautiful country, friendly people and great snow!


----------



## treevet

ozzy42 said:


> Yes and no.I did use 3/4 box tubing on the ends for the pegs but it is rounded where it;s attached via the mig weld.
> It was the first one I made.I used the BT ,3/8 cold roll,and 1 3/4 od tubing[roll cage tubing].All stuff I had laying around.
> I am going to make some more ,using all round the next time.



Ozzy....didn't know if you were aware, but you can make an exact copy of a porty ......you just can't do it and then sell em.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> gonna have to start taking a cam with ya vet:rant:



I am not the most consistent on the wearing of the ppe and....don't have to since I am the company owner. Don't want oomty on my butt. 

Old habits die hard. Don't ever wear a seat belt either. I'm a wildman, aren't I?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I am not the most consistent on the wearing of the ppe and....don't have to since I am the company owner. Don't want oomty on my butt.
> 
> Old habits die hard. Don't ever wear a seat belt either. I'm a wildman, aren't I?



Yup I understand I don't always comply either mostly putting on chaps. It was 99 yesterday actual and it looks like it may be a scorcher this year.  I do try most times to wear hard hat and glasses but would be lying if I said always do.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yup I understand I don't always comply either mostly putting on chaps. It was 99 yesterday actual and it looks like it may be a scorcher this year.  I do try most times to wear hard hat and glasses but would be lying if I said always do.



it was 88 I think here and sunny with 65 percent humidity and more today. soaking wet all day. no breeze. bring it on, give me the worst you got and let the wannabe's like jeffy sit in the car all day.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> it was 88 I think here and sunny with 65 percent humidity and more today. soaking wet all day. no breeze. bring it on, give me the worst you got and let the wannabe's like jeffy sit in the car all day.



Lmfao it will be 106 and 90% humidity soon here and sometimes makes me wanna be swimming lol. Nahhhhh too many bills not enough time,I have to go finish clean up on six 40 inch 110 foot pines power company cut so better get offa my arse lol


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> Ozzy....didn't know if you were aware, but you can make an exact copy of a porty ......you just can't do it and then sell em.



LOL
Yeah ,I know. I'll stick to trees for my $$.I just like to fab things with metal.

Funny thing is ,I can't stand to construct things with wood.
Tried to build a bird house for the back yard. It looked like something from the Tom Green Show.
Could be I'm using the wrong kind of saw:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> LOL
> Yeah ,I know. I'll stick to trees for my $$.I just like to fab things with metal.
> 
> Funny thing is ,I can't stand to construct things with wood.
> Tried to build a bird house for the back yard. It looked like something from the Tom Green Show.
> Could be I'm using the wrong kind of saw:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't hit the wrong nail sorta painful and don't ask how I know. They need hard hats for the fingers lol.


----------



## tree md

Ended up transplanting my two Photinias today. Took me two hours instead of one because I had to cut out a good sized root ball and move them. A little extra work but my dad wanted them so no big deal. They have been beautifully manicured and have a great ornamental shape to them. Got caught in the rain bringing them back. With the standing water still in the roads this morning, the extra rain has rivers running across our roads. Not going to be able to plant them until tomorrow but the rain should keep the roots in good shape and I have them wrapped in tarps. 

Too wet to pick up my logs on the other job. They'd rather wait than have me tear up their yard and possibly get stuck. Logs are in the back forty. Stuck at the house watching it rain again. I've got a large one to bid tomorrow and the photinias to plant.


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a horrendous week from start to finish , no money but at least all the friends work is done for now .. I think next week will be the same


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Started a little pine party today*

Wanted to get a crane in ( and bid it for such silliness, figuring on this being a one day project ) but the first pic is 85 feet from the trees and the crane couldn't fit past that point, which put the turret at 100 feet away. No room to put on the jib, no room for a bigger crane. "#### it, we'll do it live!"


----------



## Blakesmaster

I did all the climbing with 3 guys on the ground. Pulled 34 yards of chips thus far and we got a lot of wood to move. Started taking pics after we'd already slammed a good sized locust. You can see the stump in front of the tree dubbed "Large Marge" which will be tomorrow's project.


----------



## treevet

Good job guys....one of the tallest trees in Ohio is a White Pine in Athens at over 160 feet tall..."Ohio's Big Trees"


----------



## Blakesmaster

Ok, no you can't see the stump, but I swear it was big. lol Large Marge's bottom half does look good next to that 361 though...


----------



## tree md

Nice work. Did you still have to pay the crane minimum?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Nice work. Did you still have to pay the crane minimum?



No, we're pretty tight with the operator and had him come give it an eyeball beforehand so we would know what his thoughts were. Remember I'm still new to this crane ####. lol He brought out his tape first thing and as he started unraveling it toward those trees, I saw him wincing and I started crying. We'll make out ok in the end but we got a LOT of wood to move. I think we can get a Dingo in there but that'll be a slow process to say the least.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Good job guys....one of the tallest trees in Ohio is a White Pine in Athens at over 160 feet tall..."Ohio's Big Trees"



These bastards weren't that big but they were up there. I'd guess about 90, Large Marge probably hits 100. All I know is my legs feel like they were ten times that size.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> No, we're pretty tight with the operator and had him come give it an eyeball beforehand so we would know what his thoughts were. Remember I'm still new to this crane ####. lol He brought out his tape first thing and as he started unraveling it toward those trees, I saw him wincing and I started crying. We'll make out ok in the end but we got a LOT of wood to move. I think we can get a Dingo in there but that'll be a slow process to say the least.



I will usually call the owner while I'm on site giving the bid and talk the setup over with him. I'll pull tape if I need to and if there is any question they come out and meet me to look it over.


----------



## treevet

we get free quotes inside the beltway from the crane co


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I did all the climbing with 3 guys on the ground. Pulled 34 yards of chips thus far and we got a lot of wood to move. Started taking pics after we'd already slammed a good sized locust. You can see the stump in front of the tree dubbed "Large Marge" which will be tomorrow's project.



Thats a fine job there , how long too brush them out?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a fine job there , how long too brush them out?



Thanks. We were there 10 hours total. Probably 6 in the saddle.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. We were there 10 hours total. Probably 6 in the saddle.



Good job , F##K the crane real climbers can do it anyway its dealt to them


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Good job , F##K the crane real climbers can do it anyway its dealt to them



Yeah, and we are doing it. It's just that my profit margin would be bigger with the crane and that's what really matters.


----------



## treevet

That's gotta be a sticky job tho? We took down about 20 Aust. Pines the last 2 days....sticky mess. 3 full 14 foot chip boxes from the bc 2000 and still counting.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, and we are doing it. It's just that my profit margin would be bigger with the crane and that's what really matters.



Around here a crane will cost 200 and up per hr. for that knd of money I'll take an extra day there and put that money in my pocket , theres only one way to make money with a rig , if it's yours all the others is outta convience


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> That's gotta be a sticky job tho? We took down about 20 Aust. Pines the last 2 days....sticky mess. 3 full 14 foot chip boxes from the bc 2000 and still counting.



False crotch time ....


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Around here a crane will cost 200 and up per hr. for that knd of money I'll take an extra day there and put that money in my pocket , theres only one way to make money with a rig , if it's yours all the others is outta convience



Not at all and it's sad that a lot of tree guys have that conception. A crane would have run me about $1200 for a full day. I could have gotten all the logs out in millable lengths and had them picked up by the lumber yard. As it is w/out the crane I'll spend 2 days climbing and chipping and one day moving wood in Dingo sized pieces that can't be milled. Not to mention tipping fees for the ( now ) junk pine. Those two days, the wear and tear on our bodies and equipment, the dingo rental, and the disposal is worth FAR more than 1200 bucks.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> That's gotta be a sticky job tho? We took down about 20 Aust. Pines the last 2 days....sticky mess. 3 full 14 foot chip boxes from the bc 2000 and still counting.



No kidding! I ran everything through a block and my climb line was in a friction saver all day so that helped a lot. I really should make a new lanyard tonight though, I can barely move mine now. Whatever, it'll just get gummed up again tomorrow. lol


----------



## treevet

I have never not made money on a subbed crane job. I almost always bid the job at 12 to 15 hun for the crane and usually the bill is in the 6 to 8 hundred dollar range. Don't see why you have such disdain for crane jobs 101....they are a little bit of magic in an otherwise brutally labor intensive profession.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> That's gotta be a sticky job tho? We took down about 20 Aust. Pines the last 2 days....sticky mess. 3 full 14 foot chip boxes from the bc 2000 and still counting.



we did over 200 yd of chip yesterday at a pine party. today was a little bit of of a tit job. lot clearing in the backyard and a pretty goodsize pine split from the crotch to the floor about 20ft. how the hell it was still standing is beyond me. we picked the tops and a couple 8fters then i got hung over the top and bombed the rest in the back yard we were clearing out she was too big and too far over too nice of a house. one crane tree for me today (the pine), the rest was all droppers in the backyard with the telehandler humping brush and wood out to the chipper.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Good job , F##K the crane real climbers can do it anyway its dealt to them



just when i thought you were starting to whiten up, eddie......


----------



## TreeTarget

We got a late start...my fault, but we did pretty good. Tomorrow sounds like it will be a bear. Still having problems with the boss arguing about what to pay me...can't seem to get it through his skull that he pays me what I say...sometimes I give in, but not often. I will compromise, but his idea of compromise is not even close to mine most of the time. Someday the old fart might wake up and understand. Until then, I will just have to put up with it. But the perks even it all out...free lunches, stopped the ice-cream truck today...
Have to learn the five knots I am supposed to know in order to get a raise...so will be a bit tied up for the next few...


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> we did over 200 yd of chip yesterday at a pine party. today was a little bit of of a tit job. lot clearing in the backyard and a pretty goodsize pine split from the crotch to the floor about 20ft. how the hell it was still standing is beyond me. we picked the tops and a couple 8fters then i got hung over the top and bombed the rest in the back yard we were clearing out she was too big and too far over too nice of a house. one crane tree for me today (the pine), the rest was all droppers in the backyard with the telehandler humping brush and wood out to the chipper.



What is a telehandler? (pict?)


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> What is a telehandler? (pict?)



Awesome material handler!


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> What is a telehandler? (pict?)




only pic i could find.

we use it to push back the chip pile at the shop and load up the tractor trailers when they come to haul them chips out. and sometimes on the lot clearing gigs she comes out with the grapple attachment to lend a hand. in the winter she pushes snow as well.

the boom is telescopic. pretty dope machine for sure. ours is bigger than the one in the pic. i forget the model number.


http://www.buyerzone.com/industrial/terrain-forklifts/images/rbic-telehandler-01.jpg


----------



## ropensaddle

I am almost done with six pines 40 plus inch cleaned up and stumps ground. I worked alone on them because help can't show-up Oh well more dough for me but it stinks getting down and back up on grapple to stack in 100 degree heat. Then rake etc. I only lack one stack of rakings no room on truck lady paid me so back in am


----------



## treevet

cool...obviously not a lawn runner tho


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> These bastards weren't that big but they were up there. I'd guess about 90, Large Marge probably hits 100. All I know is my legs feel like they were ten times that size.



None of those 5 pines exceeded 65' and you have a huge drop zone. I would be embarrassed to even consider renting a crane on those little pines.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> cool...obviously not a lawn runner tho



actually it doesnt tear it up all that bad. all wheel steering. solid machine.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> None of those 5 pines exceeded 65' and you have a huge drop zone. I would be embarrassed to even consider renting a crane on those little pines.



Now whatsya gotta go and bust his chops for PS: here is one I guarantee was over a hundred foot tall!








Some more right at the 100 foot mark pretty common here.


----------



## ropensaddle

more

20 foot most between primary and house 100 foot and skinny sucks lol bucket got first limb and helped blocking wood!


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> None of those 5 pines exceeded 65' and you have a huge drop zone. I would be embarrassed to even consider renting a crane on those little pines.



Remember your just as dead falling twenty foot as you are from 150. We only have one pic of your work I assume that is you in your avatar. I see nothing you gained from taking cheapo shots at blake he does good work and remember were all tree men here.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Remember your just as dead falling twenty foot as you are from 150. We only have one pic of your work I assume that is you in your avatar. I see nothing you gained from taking cheapo shots at blake he does good work and remember were all tree men here.



that is his standard comment


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> that is his standard comment



Yeah he popped off on my tree growing out of the roof near 3 phase too. Something about stobs being amateur and ricocheting rounds. I have likely climbed before his first diaper change and I use stobs and block to keep limbs from crashing the spar lowering from them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Wanted to get a crane in ( and bid it for such silliness, figuring on this being a one day project ) but the first pic is 85 feet from the trees and the crane couldn't fit past that point, which put the turret at 100 feet away. No room to put on the jib, no room for a bigger crane. "#### it, we'll do it live!"



Really? You need a crane for that? You'll do it live? You must of left your "man suit" at home and then went back and got it and took time to post.
Jeff , glad your happy.


----------



## ropensaddle

Anyway were in this industry we should be a little less condescending toward each other imho.


----------



## treevet

Lakers win 

Artest thanks his psychiatrist...

Lots of happy dems out there


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah he popped off on my tree growing out of the roof near 3 phase too. Something about stobs being amateur and ricocheting rounds. I have likely climbed before his first diaper change and I use stobs and block to keep limbs from crashing the spar lowering from them.



I remember that post, that was a good job you did- totally manned-up!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Anyway were in this industry we should be a little less condescending toward each other imho.



I agree and will be the first to promise to behave!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember that post, that was a good job you did- totally manned-up!
> Jeff



Jeff manned up yesterday when a poodle chased him outta the back yard whilst making a bid.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember that post, that was a good job you did- totally manned-up!
> Jeff


Thanks I don't see too many bad jobs in here, most of yall are professional. Granted some jobs are a little harder than others but there is no easy livin unless your Donald Trump imo.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I agree and will be the first to promise to behave!
> Jeff



Its all different when you know someone Jeff lol.


----------



## newsawtooth

""No room to put on the jib, no room for a bigger crane. "#### it, we'll do it live!""

Nice O'Reilly quote, Blakes. Not bad tree work either, despite what the loons say. 

Anybody ever over tensioned chipper knife bolts by say, oh 25%? Time for new fasteners or you think they'll last for 75 Ponderosa? I mean, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## tree md

"man suit" hehehe... That's funny and I don't care who you are!

Lakers win... 

Hey rope, I left about a 10' stub to block the top from swinging back into the phase 3 on the last one I did around lines. Hey, whatever it takes. Sometimes you have to think outside the box...


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> None of those 5 pines exceeded 65' and you have a huge drop zone. I would be embarrassed to even consider renting a crane on those little pines.



Lol. You can use the fence for reference there big shot. The block was set at 62 feet and I was guessing another 25 or so on top of that but you're right, I could be off by a bit, there might only be 3 foot of tree above the block. And a drop zone in the front don't mean #### when everything is weighted toward the rear. Oh, and Jeff, you weirdos and your hate for cranes. You have fun showing your awesome climbing and rigging skills, I ain't in this gig for the fans. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. Oh, and Jeff, you weirdos and your hate for cranes. You have fun showing your awesome climbing and rigging skills, I ain't in this gig for the fans. lol



I love cranes, Blakes.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

good to see ya staying busy!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. You can use the fence for reference there big shot. The block was set at 62 feet and I was guessing another 25 or so on top of that but you're right, I could be off by a bit, there might only be 3 foot of tree above the block. And a drop zone in the front don't mean #### when everything is weighted toward the rear. Oh, and Jeff, you weirdos and your hate for cranes. You have fun showing your awesome climbing and rigging skills, I ain't in this gig for the fans. lol



Ahhh hah busted, your not going to pass off those tooth picks for 90 footers on a North West arborist. I'll bet ya our truck has more 200' climbing lines then you have carabiners. 
If you are so well off you can burn $1,200 on a crane rental I won't stop you. I do jobs like this on a routine basis, use the second pine in as your tower,use the chipper winch, z-rig or 3-4 ground guys and take pieces down in 15-20' sections. Cut wood and stack in back yard and post on craigs list and gone in 24hrs. If you have to rent dingo to move the wood your still saving $1,000 Just another 8 hr day, no crane required.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Ahhh hah busted, your not going to pass off those tooth picks for 90 footers on a North West arborist. I'll bet ya our truck has more 200' climbing lines then you have carabiners.
> If you are so well off you can burn $1,200 on a crane rental I won't stop you. I do jobs like this on a routine basis, use the second pine in as your tower,use the chipper winch, z-rig or 3-4 ground guys and take pieces down in 15-20' sections. Cut wood and stack in back yard and post on craigs list and gone in 24hrs. If you have to rent dingo to move the wood your still saving $1,000 Just another 8 hr day, no crane required.



I don't do business with wood scrounges. Especially the ones who want pine. As far as rigging the way you described, I always have the same concept when looking at white pines from the ground. After that first hunk comes off and bumps into the pole and a branch snaps off and nearly misses the fence I generally tend to reconsider. I've yet to find a good way to do these bastards other than taking them off limb for limb. Occasionally you can find a spar that's completely clear of obstacles that you can smash big chunks full of brush into but that isn't usually the case. I'd like to meet the crew that could put those 7 trees down and clean up the brush in an 8 hour day. Really, I would.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> I don't do business with wood scrounges. Especially the ones who want pine. As far as rigging the way you described, I always have the same concept when looking at white pines from the ground. After that first hunk comes off and bumps into the pole and a branch snaps off and nearly misses the fence I generally tend to reconsider. I've yet to find a good way to do these bastards other than taking them off limb for limb. Occasionally you can find a spar that's completely clear of obstacles that you can smash big chunks full of brush into but that isn't usually the case. I'd like to meet the crew that could put those 7 trees down and clean up the brush in an 8 hour day. Really, I would.



You need to hire me for a day. I'd show you how to hang them and bring whole trees down from the ground... 

Good job though bro. Don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Large Marge*


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> You need to hire me for a day. I'd show you how to hang them and bring whole trees down from the ground...
> 
> Good job though bro. Don't let anyone tell you different.



Thanks bud. I've done them that way before and it's a blast to say the least. But in my experience you really need a rigging point with no obstacles underneath it. Damn white pine branches snap so easily, and they're usually so ####### long anything within a 20 ft radius of your rigging point is subject to some serious damage. That being said, I'd love to work with you, md. A few beers at your lake at the end of a good long day sounds about right.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> I love cranes, Blakes.
> Jeff



And I luv you, Jeffy. lol


----------



## ozzy42

Blakesmaster said:


>



Looks like big ''Marge'' is no longer ''Large and in Charge''.

Good job on em .


Don't worry about the critics ,the world is full of them .I bet if somebody posted pics of cutting up 5 cords of wood with every pc cut to within 1/16 of an inch to each other ,somebody would come on here and ask why your lazy ass didn't cut them to a more uniform size.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ozzy42 said:


> Looks like big ''Marge'' is no longer ''Large and in Charge''.
> 
> Good job on em .
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the critics ,the world is full of them .I bet if somebody posted pics of cutting up 5 cords of wood with every pc cut to within 1/16 of an inch to each other ,somebody would come on here and ask why your lazy ass didn't cut them to a more uniform size.



Thanks, man. Pulled 26 yards out of her alone.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


>



Nice job!


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Ahhh hah busted, your not going to pass off those tooth picks for 90 footers on a North West arborist. I'll bet ya our truck has more 200' climbing lines then you have carabiners.
> If you are so well off you can burn $1,200 on a crane rental I won't stop you. I do jobs like this on a routine basis, use the second pine in as your tower,use the chipper winch, z-rig or 3-4 ground guys and take pieces down in 15-20' sections. Cut wood and stack in back yard and post on craigs list and gone in 24hrs. If you have to rent dingo to move the wood your still saving $1,000 Just another 8 hr day, no crane required.



You talk a big game off pictures holden. Let's see some of your jobs. 3 to 4 groundmen? Been doing tree work for 41 years and never needed more than 1 gm. Pay someone on an adjacent property to allow to bring in the crane, knock it out with the bc 2000, flat bed dumps, and be off to another job the next day and making more money than you over the week.

You're a miserable condescending ass and likely an alchy. There ain't one single thing you have done that others haven't routinely done and you're nothing special.oke:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> And I luv you, Jeffy. lol



Hey! I told you! Lets keep our romance a secret! 
Good job, Blakeman
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks I don't see too many bad jobs in here, most of yall are professional. Granted some jobs are a little harder than others but there is no easy livin unless your Donald Trump imo.



He's got no easy livin', bet he spends 3 hours every morning on that comb-over.

Had a good week, aside from a few minor setbacks. Got paid, 3 day weekend ahead, and no plans. May take the boy out to the baseball game if there is one tomorrow night.
Gonna hit the shower and go listen to some music on the square, watch the fire jugglers and try to get tired enough to not remember any dreams.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


>



Good job blakes


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeTarget said:


> He's got no easy livin', bet he spends 3 hours every morning on that comb-over.
> 
> Had a good week, aside from a few minor setbacks. Got paid, 3 day weekend ahead, and no plans. May take the boy out to the baseball game if there is one tomorrow night.
> Gonna hit the shower and go listen to some music on the square, watch the fire jugglers and try to get tired enough to not remember any dreams.



Have a great weekend


----------



## ropensaddle

Three novas and you know who ya are lol


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd like to meet the crew that could put those 7 trees down and clean up the brush in an 8 hour day. Really, I would.



i'd venture to say we'd get em as our first gig of the day. that driveway in the back looks awfully inviting!

good effort blakes, you the man.

too bad those 5 pines got in the way of you hitting beantown and a free crane lesson! that sucks.

stay safe man.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> i'd venture to say we'd get em as our first gig of the day. that driveway in the back looks awfully inviting!
> 
> good effort blakes, you the man.
> 
> too bad those 5 pines got in the way of you hitting beantown and a free crane lesson! that sucks.
> 
> stay safe man.



Thanks. I'll get up there sometime soon. I checked that drive too. 85 feet away, just like the HO's. With your crew's experience you might have been able to figure out a way for a bigger crane or how to get the jib on through those wires but I wasn't about to risk it. The budget was tight on this gig.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey! I told you! Lets keep our romance a secret!
> Good job, Blakeman
> Jeff



what rhymes with rutt ryrate?


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I agree and will be the first to promise to behave!
> Jeff



My mom made me wear a t shirt that said "does not mix well with other children"opcorn:

(and that was just yesterday lol)


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao it will be 106 and 90% humidity soon here and sometimes makes me wanna be swimming lol. Nahhhhh too many bills not enough time,I have to go finish clean up on six 40 inch 110 foot pines power company cut so better get offa my arse lol



Never understood that humidity thing. That day on the weather channel it said 65 % humidity when I looked. A little later I looked again for storms and it said 69% in one part of town and 99% in another part of town. Seems to me that anything over the 90% and it would be raining out? Gotta be some air in there even when it is raining.


----------



## tree MDS

Taking the weekend off.. had enough treework for a week. 

Got a 10:00 estimate with "Edson", and his "friend", "Chad". Lol.. they got the dough though, that's for sure. Nice to work a block away from the shop too!


----------



## tree md

Dangit, I woke up and stubbed my toe...

Well it's Saturday...

blew out my flip flop, stepped on a pop top...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CICf8xoLyG8


----------



## tree md

Think I'm gonna run down to the water and see if the fish are biting...


----------



## tree md

Can't seem to wake up my breakfast date...


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Dangit, I woke up and stubbed my toe...
> 
> Well it's Saturday...
> 
> blew out my flip flop, stepped on a pop top...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CICf8xoLyG8



I always thought it said "stepped on a pot pipe". Lol.


----------



## ozzy42

tree md said:


> Think I'm gonna run down to the water and see if the fish are biting...



Sounds like you gonna do the same thing I am,NADA.

My cousin is down for the week from Ar. so a bunch of us are going out on a boat.
May the fish Gods bless us,,,,,,,,well bless ME anyway .I'm selFISH when on the water LOL.


----------



## tree md

ozzy42 said:


> Sounds like you gonna do the same thing I am,NADA.
> 
> My cousin is down for the week from Ar. so a bunch of us are going out on a boat.
> May the fish Gods bless us,,,,,,,,well bless ME anyway .I'm selFISH when on the water LOL.



I really should be working. I've got one on hold waiting for the flood plane to dry out that I could prolly do today... But she likes me and I got her on ice. Got a large prune to do Monday on a gorgeous old Pin Oak as well as a couple of ornamentals to do in the back... Ahh well, I am being worthless today. My main groundy Nate is bring his son over and we're going fishing...


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> Sounds like you gonna do the same thing I am,NADA.
> 
> My cousin is down for the week from Ar. so a bunch of us are going out on a boat.
> May the fish Gods bless us,,,,,,,,well bless ME anyway .I'm selFISH when on the water LOL.



I want the front working the foot controlled troller lmfao I promise to leave a fish or two fer ya lol.


----------



## treevet

ozzy42 said:


> Sounds like you gonna do the same thing I am,NADA.
> 
> My cousin is down for the week from Ar. so a bunch of us are going out on a boat.
> May the fish Gods bless us,,,,,,,,well bless ME anyway .I'm selFISH when on the water LOL.



we always lay down some bucks for 

first fish
biggest fish
most fish
smallest fish

good luck ozzy


----------



## treevet

we took a day off yesterday and went to a seminar and planned to work today.

it is raining cats and dogs and thundering right now


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sounds like everyone else has the same concept for this weekend as I do. Slept in till 8 today. What a treat. Going camping with my bro and dad tonight. Hopefully it doesn't rain.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like everyone else has the same concept for this weekend as I do. Slept in till 8 today. What a treat. Going camping with my bro and dad tonight. Hopefully it doesn't rain.



Yeah.. just remember all that pine wood is waiting for you.. and sweating away. lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah.. just remember all that pine wood is waiting for you.. and sweating away. lol.



Nah, it's on craigslist. Should be gone by Monday.


----------



## fishercat

*damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



tree MDS said:


> Taking the weekend off.. had enough treework for a week.
> 
> Got a 10:00 estimate with "Edson", and his "friend", "Chad". Lol.. they got the dough though, that's for sure. Nice to work a block away from the shop too!



you take time off?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Nah, it's on craigslist. Should be gone by Monday.



24 hours!


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> you take time off?



Ever sinse I gave up on getting rich at this gig. lol.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Ever sinse I gave up on getting rich at this gig. lol.



Hey, some of us are still trying to get rich!!!


----------



## STLfirewood

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like everyone else has the same concept for this weekend as I do. Slept in till 8 today. What a treat. Going camping with my bro and dad tonight. Hopefully it doesn't rain.



I'm not a huge fan of camping. I work to hard to act like I'm homeless. But that's just me. Have fun


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like everyone else has the same concept for this weekend as I do. Slept in till 8 today. What a treat. Going camping with my bro and dad tonight. Hopefully it doesn't rain.



Got up early huh?


----------



## ropensaddle

Back in from banging out 50 stumps I think I might chill and tinker the rest of the weekend. I got to repair the Mack The buzzer quit and the compressor is getting oil in tanks, oh boy probably gonna be a few bucks. Then if that don't sound bad enough, insurance decided to go up 40% because of a 800 dollar claim I tried to pay out of pocket and the neighbor thought I did not have insurance, refused to let me pay out of pocket. I gave up getting rich four years ago but I have held on to surviving too long, I think sometimes.


----------



## Blakesmaster

STLfirewood said:


> I'm not a huge fan of camping. I work to hard to act like I'm homeless. But that's just me. Have fun



Nothing like camping for me. Huge slabs of meat cooked over a fire. Sleeping under the stars. Crackin' cold ones at ten am. Sometimes we go North, sometimes we go South, sometimes we just go down the road. Owning land in different places w/in a 2 hour drive makes camping a fun and affordable way to get out of cell phone service for a day or two. Man, nothing like it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Got up early huh?



I'm lucky I got up at all. Walked to the Stop 'n Rob around the corner first thing to try and limber up. Might take a nap soon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got our new to us 395 back from the shop. Have about $500 spent on it as she sits. New 24" bar with 8 pin should do her nicely. Retiring our whomped 385 so this will be my new go to saw. Gotta pick up a full wrap for it soon.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Nothing like camping for me. Huge slabs of meat cooked over a fire. Sleeping under the stars. Crackin' cold ones at ten am. Sometimes we go North, sometimes we go South, sometimes we just go down the road. Owning land in different places w/in a 2 hour drive makes camping a fun and affordable way to get out of cell phone service for a day or two. Man, nothing like it.



Looks like good times, Blakeman. ( I call you you Blakeman), You are a fortunate man.
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree MDS said:


> Ever sinse I gave up on getting rich at this gig. lol.



Gee.. how long did it take you to figure that one out


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol sitting here chillin husky commercial came on while watching the unforgiven. Taming the wild husky kicks


----------



## Jumper

Sat in the back yard applying for jobs. Tomorrow fast as a colonoscopy scheduled for Monday-so looking forward to that. The joys of being 50.


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> Sat in the back yard applying for jobs. Tomorrow fast as a colonoscopy scheduled for Monday-so looking forward to that. The joys of being 50.



good thoughts going out your way


----------



## Jumper

treevet said:


> good thoughts going out your way



Thanks, a clean bill of health from that will be a big relief!


----------



## TrillPhil

Took some trees of house roofs (ash and maple), limbs leaning on houses and hanging in trees (maples), took out 24" cherry one lead through a fence, all storm damage, it was ####n hot out... Took out a little 40' pine I used to piss on at soccer practice... (Ironic? I wanted to piss on it one last time but they turned the place into a medical center and the road was pretty busy)

Didnt climb much but bucketwork and spiked up the cherry wasn't over 50' at the top. Filled up two chip truck loads and a pickup full of neatly stacked wood with some piececs in the back of the bucket. Nice 8 hour day with 30 min lunch. All storm damage...


----------



## treeman82

Got a call this morning around 10:30 to go look at a stump grinding job, scheduled the appointment for 2PM. Around 12:30 the lady calls to cancel the appointment because she found somebody else to do it who will take credit cards. This was a first for me, certainly won't be the last though I'm sure.


----------



## ropensaddle

TrillPhil said:


> Took some trees of house roofs (ash and maple), limbs leaning on houses and hanging in trees (maples), took out 24" cherry one lead through a fence, all storm damage, it was ####n hot out... Took out a little 40' pine I used to piss on at soccer practice... (Ironic? I wanted to piss on it one last time but they turned the place into a medical center and the road was pretty busy)
> 
> Didnt climb much but bucketwork and spiked up the cherry wasn't over 50' at the top. Filled up two chip truck loads and a pickup full of neatly stacked wood with some piececs in the back of the bucket. Nice 8 hour day with 30 min lunch. All storm damage...



You do know piss is a natural herbicide right ? You may have killed that tree just saying :monkey:


----------



## TrillPhil

Hahaha... Maybe if so, a whole soccer team killed it, but actually it was alot of high winds and it wasn't rotted or anything...


And treeman82, paypal can help you to take credit cards but they basically suck and will find a way to get atleast 10% of what goes through them. I'm sure there's a competing service thats not too expensive because the people I work for have a little portable cc machine and theyre cheap bastards.


----------



## treeclimber101

*What I did last night*

I had a dream that I was running a crane and had climber on the hook , having absolutely no experience with operating somehow I got this poor bastard spinning around in the air like a yo-yo , and finally lowering him onto 3-phase . He never screamed once just took like a man.


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Scored me some good firewood today!*

Can you believe it? They were just GIVING this stuff away!









lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Can you believe it? They were just GIVING this stuff away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Good for all those campfires anyway.. get splitting!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Good for all those campfires anyway.. get splitting!



Get splitting my ass! Trucked it all to a local nursery that has a tub grinder. 40 bucks a load to get rid of this ####. Not bad when you consider the tonnage we was pulling in on the truck and trailer combined.






I really am impressed with that Dingo though, bud. A lotta power for it's size. It could set it's forks level about 15 inches above our dump bed.


----------



## STLfirewood

Man that thing sure beats the DR Cart I have. I need one of those. I think I will just have to rent one when I need it. I don't do enough tree work to justify it. Looks like a good job.

Scott


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Get splitting my ass! Trucked it all to a local nursery that has a tub grinder. 40 bucks a load to get rid of this ####. Not bad when you consider the tonnage we was pulling in on the truck and trailer combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am impressed with that Dingo though, bud. A lotta power for it's size. It could set it's forks level about 15 inches above our dump bed.



Yep, I'll give it away like that all day long... And do so on a pretty regular basis. Pretty good score for a firewood guy but I surely don't make my money dealing with that stuff. Believe me, I've got firewood coming out of my ears...


----------



## tree md

OK, so today I pruned a very large White Oak. I had it in my mind that it was a Pin Oak for some reason but it turned out to be a very mature, nice White oak. It had a good central lead for a tie in and just an all around fun tree to climb and work in. Great canopy, lots of shade (had it made in the shade today) big beautiful laterals that were easy to walk out on. I Ddrt'd it with a foot and hand ascender along with my VT. The more I do the rope climbing the more I love it. This tree was prolly 80' and it took me about 5 -7 minutes to ascend it while removing an old dead hanger and some water sprouts to clear my path along the way. Very enjoyable tree to work on. I took one limb off to a main leader because it was making contact with the shingles, one storm damaged hanger and the rest was deadwood. I only bid it for 4 or 5 dead limbs but when I got up there the tree was so nice to climb in and so fun that I ended up taking about 10 dead limbs out. I don't mind doing that for people at all when they pay me a fair price and are cool. Hassle me about the tree and try to direct me how to prune it and it will either cost you extra or I will do what I have written down in black and white and no more. This lady was very cool and loved her tree. It was a joy to work for her. Besides, I'm kind of a perfectionist like that. I pruned a Saucer magnolia in the back for her as well as a few ornamentals. She is a realtor and told me that from now on I'm her guy. 

Also talked to another client this evening about starting her job tomorrow. Had to check it out and see if it is dry enough to get in there. It's in the flood plane.

Also talked to another shiester. A property owner who lives near me. I'll tell that story later. He has one that needs to come off of the service drop and he wants the whole property done he said (about an acre and a half). And "he had some Mexicans do his trees during the last ice storm that gave him a really good price"...


----------



## Blakesmaster

STLfirewood said:


> Man that thing sure beats the DR Cart I have. I need one of those. I think I will just have to rent one when I need it. I don't do enough tree work to justify it. Looks like a good job.
> 
> Scott



The 525 is a real nice machine, but pricey. The little 420's are going pretty cheap used and that's probably what I'll end up with. Anything's better than doing it manually at this point.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I only bid it for 4 or 5 dead limbs but when I got up there the tree was so nice to climb in and so fun that I ended up taking about 10 dead limbs out. I don't mind doing that for people at all when they pay me a fair price and are cool. Hassle me about the tree and try to direct me how to prune it and it will either cost you extra or I will do what I have written down in black and white and no more. This lady was very cool and loved her tree. It was a joy to work for her. :



That's how I do it too, md. If you want me to pick up that little brush pile over there it's best to ask me while I'm drinking a glass of your fresh homemade lemonade.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> That's how I do it too, md. If you want me to pick up that little brush pile over there it's best to ask me while I'm drinking a glass of your fresh homemade lemonade.



Yeah, don't get me wrong, I try to do a good job for everyone. My name is on it and I want them all to have a positive experience with me. I just get tired of the ones that want you to do stuff for free. I had one finagle me into doing an extra tree on my last large prune job and it left a bad taste in my mouth. That is after I deadwooded two trees for him that were not even in the contract and cut firewood for him. 

Anyway, most days I love my job.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It just turned 8 o clock! I gotta get up early. Going to a seminar in Burbank! Coming from down here, I think it will be a long day. Go "CEU's". 
Jeff 
Really though, a good one. Bringing ANSI and BMP to the jobsite for the busy Arborist. Probably take me more than 2 hours to get there and 3 to get home. P.S. Dont say nothing TV!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Can you believe it? They were just GIVING this stuff away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



You need to get a old dump truck for the wood , I cannot stand seeing all those little pop dents and scratches that moving wood makes ..You got a nice chip body there don't ruin it with logs ..


----------



## TreeTarget

Three small jobs today, and nothing much to sweat over, aside from the humidity. Can't decide if I want to stand around leaning on things tomorrow and feel guilty for getting paid for it, or if I should put in a good shop-day...leaning towards the shop-day, but like being outside. Doing dishes now, and listening to good ol' Johnny Cash and Patsy Cline. Gonna practice some knots later...look out.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> You need to get a old dump truck for the wood , I cannot stand seeing all those little pop dents and scratches that moving wood makes ..You got a nice chip body there don't ruin it with logs ..



Point taken. It's pretty beefy for a chip body though and I had the channel placed 16 inches on center under the bed, then lined with UHMW. I ain't denting that part with those dinky little pine chunks.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> That's how I do it too, md. If you want me to pick up that little brush pile over there it's best to ask me while I'm drinking a glass of your fresh homemade lemonade.



They gave me a couple of bottles of water today so the brush pile over there cost 75. Water? What were they thinking? 
I could have gotten the job done today but they added this pile. They had cut down some shrubs and small trees then brought out a tow strap which I broke in 1 second trying to yank the stumps. I knew better.
So I left the chipper in the drive and will finish up the last two tommorow. The job consisted of raising the canopy on 12 spruce trees to about head high. Pics to come.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Back in from banging out 50 stumps I think I might chill and tinker the rest of the weekend. I got to repair the Mack The buzzer quit and the compressor is getting oil in tanks, oh boy probably gonna be a few bucks. Then if that don't sound bad enough, insurance decided to go up 40% because of a 800 dollar claim I tried to pay out of pocket and the neighbor thought I did not have insurance, refused to let me pay out of pocket. I gave up getting rich four years ago but I have held on to surviving too long, I think sometimes.



I ask a lot of guys why they do this and get some good answers. The ones that say " cause I want to be rich" sort of crack me up.


----------



## ozzy42

Took down a few cedars today. Nothing worthy of pics ,just 3 cedars abot 30 ft tall 16''-18'' D.B.H. Next to a chicken wire type fence .Hit the fence with a few small ones ,just stretch it back up into place.

Got to take down a few small pines tomorrow ,and call it a week,,,,,,HERE!




Going out to Ar. for a few weeks.
My cousin's climber hurt himself doing a weekend project on some porch construction or something of that nature.
Details are a bit shaky but from what I've heard ,he fell for some distance ,and got a nasty cut [32 stiches] on top of the injury from the fall.
Back and arm injury ,I'm not sure which area was from the fall or the cut.
I know the guy ,so I'll find out when I get out there.
My cousin had left town ,[heading down here for the week] when he got the news.Hence the sketchy details.


Leaving tomorrow night.I don't know if I will have internet access out there or not.

Gonna try to talk the wife out of her laptop for the trip,but that's kinda iffy,seeing as I broke one of her digital cameras awhile back ,and she prefers that I not use electronic devices unsupervised LOL .
ESPECIALLY HERS.


----------



## tree md

Did a big, nasty, dead Cottonwood today. It was around 3' DBH and looked like a piece of driftwood. No climbing, all I had to do was stick a saw in it and drop it. What sucked is that it was on a lake in the marsh grass and covered in poison ivy. Had to cut my way into it while watching out for snakes the whole way. Then I had to cut it up and move it out of the head high marsh grass. It was dirty, hot and nasty. Also had to prune three trees around the house, all were contacting the roof. Had to clear the service drop to the house and the chimney. Got to go back tomorrow. She added 6 more trees. That is after I go bid a commercial job. 10 removals and a few prunes... Cha-ching...


----------



## jefflovstrom

ozzy42 said:


> Took down a few cedars today. Nothing worthy of pics ,just 3 cedars abot 30 ft tall 16''-18'' D.B.H. Next to a chicken wire type fence .Hit the fence with a few small ones ,just stretch it back up into place.
> 
> Got to take down a few small pines tomorrow ,and call it a week,,,,,,HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out to Ar. for a few weeks.
> My cousin's climber hurt himself doing a weekend project on some porch construction or something of that nature.
> Details are a bit shaky but from what I've heard ,he fell for some distance ,and got a nasty cut [32 stiches] on top of the injury from the fall.
> Back and arm injury ,I'm not sure which area was from the fall or the cut.
> I know the guy ,so I'll find out when I get out there.
> My cousin had left town ,[heading down here for the week] when he got the news.Hence the sketchy details.
> 
> 
> Leaving tomorrow night.I don't know if I will have internet access out there or not.
> 
> Gonna try to talk the wife out of her laptop for the trip,but that's kinda iffy,seeing as I broke one of her digital cameras awhile back ,and she prefers that I not use electronic devices unsupervised LOL .
> ESPECIALLY HERS.



Thats a dang long drive,Oz. Or are you flying? 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Did a big, nasty, dead Cottonwood today. It was around 3' DBH and looked like a piece of driftwood. No climbing, all I had to do was stick a saw in it and drop it. What sucked is that it was on a lake in the marsh grass and covered in poison ivy. Had to cut my way into it while watching out for snakes the whole way. Then I had to cut it up and move it out of the head high marsh grass. It was dirty, hot and nasty. Also had to prune three trees around the house, all were contacting the roof. Had to clear the service drop to the house and the chimney. Got to go back tomorrow. She added 6 more trees. That is after I go bid a commercial job. 10 removals and a few prunes... Cha-ching...



And just imagine- you will be in a desert tomorow! An Oklahoman desert. Really? Watch out for cows!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> And just imagine- you will be in a desert tomorow! An Oklahoman desert. Really? Watch out for cows!
> Jeff



No shade... It sure feels like a desert. All of the trees I have to do tomorrow but one are in the marsh grass. Only these are further out. Looks like I'm going to be in at least 6 inches of water out there. I'm doing the large tree on dry land first then I'm changing into my 16" snake boots to do the rest. I'm telling you, there are water moccasins as long as a man's leg out there!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

That sucks, can you rig it and pull it? Guess if you could it would not suck.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> That sucks, can you rig it and pull it? Guess if you could it would not suck.
> Jeff



Actually, it's not too bad. All I have to do is raise the canopy on a small grove of trees so she has a nice view of the lake. Maybe a half our of work out there. The tallest tree is around 40'. It's all pole saw work.

I had planned to skid the logs of the cottonwood out to dry land today but it was so rotten and wet it exploded when it hit the ground. It wasn't as far out. Not much water, just mucky mud. Anyway, I just decided to cut it into rounds and roll them out of there. It still sucked.


----------



## ozzy42

jefflovstrom said:


> Thats a dang long drive,Oz. Or are you flying?
> Jeff



Driving my pickemup out there.It' just under 1000 mi from my house.Pc of cake[I was an OTR driver for 6 years}

Taking my oldest son with me ,gonna make it a working vacation.

Wife agreed to let me take the laptop. I don't think they have wi fi at the house ,but sure I can find a signal in town somewhere.


----------



## TreeTarget

Went to work and came back home half an hour later due to a lack of work. Boss seems to think it's ok for me to stand around, thumb up rectum, leaning on a polesaw, and getting paid for said leaning and thumbing.
Afterwards, took 2 years of can gathering with the brat to the recycling center, drove around town for two hours to get two $2.00 parts to build a circular sander, finished cutting on a rustic mirror frame, and got my butt whooped at cards by my boy at the pub down the street. Almost 9 and I can't beat him at cards...looking dangerous. I just took my lumps and watched the boy flirt with the waitress, as usual.
Tomorrow looks like work, so heading to bed to get my four.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeTarget said:


> Went to work and came back home half an hour later due to a lack of work. Boss seems to think it's ok for me to stand around, thumb up rectum, leaning on a polesaw, and getting paid for said leaning and thumbing.
> Afterwards, took 2 years of can gathering with the brat to the recycling center, drove around town for two hours to get two $2.00 parts to build a circular sander, finished cutting on a rustic mirror frame, and got my butt whooped at cards by my boy at the pub down the street. Almost 9 and I can't beat him at cards...looking dangerous. I just took my lumps and watched the boy flirt with the waitress, as usual.
> Tomorrow looks like work, so heading to bed to get my four.



Sounds like you have some pretty boring days.. thanks for that though.


----------



## Sunrise Guy

*Business has been good---*

We got very busy to the point where I was looking forward to a lull. The thing is, on my off days, I found so much to do around my house that I got more tired than on work days. In the last two days I dug 100' of trench, laid 10-2 UF cable for a 30 Amp line, did all of the wiring, weeded the garden, pruned two of my own trees, took apart a sump pump in my empty pool and fixed it, etc., etc. I'm glad I'm working today so I can rest up. LOL!

-Miles Lefler


----------



## tree MDS

Off to finish taking down the silver maple I got down to bucket height yesterday.. then I get to play tractor queen and finish stuffing the 30 yard dumpster I have at this place. Gonna have to run a couple loads in the one ton too probably.

Starting to wish it would rain one of these days.. I gotta go shopping for a big chip truck.


----------



## treevet

We have so much work I could run 3 or 4 crews easily. Don't need the headache tho. Just finished a nice fat job on an estate with a mansion.

No rest for the wicked mds.opcorn:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> No rest for the wicked



Eric and I have been saying that for the past two weeks. It's starting to get old now. lol. The two of us put out another 17 yards of chips today from a storm damaged boxelder and a decent sized silver maple. Put another half load of wood on the truck from the maple. Whittled and chipped all the boxelder. Both had to be rigged because they were over driveways and houses, I should just go buy a damned bucket truck one of these days. Coulda cut and chucked most of those trees and been home by noon. Oh well, gotta go run a few bids in a minute.


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Ain't no rest for the wicked.*

I don't know jack about this band but this song's been in my head a bit. Good tune.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY


----------



## oldirty

ran the crane all day today and half of yesterday. totally different tired at the end of the day....


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> ran the crane all day today and half of yesterday. totally different tired at the end of the day....



I think I would truly miss the physical tired feeling at the end of the day but who knows? You gettin' pretty good at the crane? Seems it would be cool to switch up like you guys do. Let you walk in the other guy's shoes. Probably makes you a better climber knowing what's going on on the other side of things. Good for you, bud.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> I think I would truly miss the physical tired feeling at the end of the day but who knows? You gettin' pretty good at the crane? Seems it would be cool to switch up like you guys do. Let you walk in the other guy's shoes. Probably makes you a better climber knowing what's going on on the other side of things. Good for you, bud.



Good post Blakes'ter. I need to spread it around. I climbed for many years and yet, as you move into management, your hair gets grey fast.
Jeff , CTSP #519
Dang, forgot my hat!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Good post Blakes'ter. I need to spread it around. I climbed for many years and yet, as you move into management, your hair gets grey fast.
> Jeff , CTSP #519
> Dang, forgot my hat!



Yeah, trying to manage guys like me will put you in the grave.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Yeah, trying to manage guys like me will put you in the grave.



Not really, man. Some times guys like us make a difference.
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like you have some pretty boring days.. thanks for that though.



No, I just don't like getting paid for nothing. It's a work ethic I have a problem with, but the boss seems to have a bigger one with. He wants to pay me for being on site. I want paid for working...not breaks, not travel. Definately not standing around leaning on a pole and hook.
Sweated so much today, looked like I wet myself. Big sumack (sp?) and so much dust it was like a nasty paint job. Weekend off, and nothing to do but sweat some more. 
Started getting the shop in order, so that I can get to work in there on rain days. Looking to get some stuff done in the next month or so, and have to decide between art and mass production. I like art, but we all need a few centivos now and then, so am conflicted between quality and quantity.
Friend says quantity with quality, but I get into it too much, I guess. Have to find a happy medium.
Have a good weekend everyone, and stay out of the heat if you can...unless you like it.


----------



## treemandan

TreeTarget said:


> No, I just don't like getting paid for nothing. It's a work ethic I have a problem with, but the boss seems to have a bigger one with. He wants to pay me for being on site. I want paid for working...not breaks, not travel. Definately not standing around leaning on a pole and hook.
> Sweated so much today, looked like I wet myself. Big sumack (sp?) and so much dust it was like a nasty paint job. Weekend off, and nothing to do but sweat some more.
> Started getting the shop in order, so that I can get to work in there on rain days. Looking to get some stuff done in the next month or so, and have to decide between art and mass production. I like art, but we all need a few centivos now and then, so am conflicted between quality and quantity.
> Friend says quantity with quality, but I get into it too much, I guess. Have to find a happy medium.
> Have a good weekend everyone, and stay out of the heat if you can...unless you like it.



A lot of times I would be making my way up a tree and have as many as 4 guys standing there watching me. Sometimes the bawss would come round and start to piss about them standing around, I would say " just leave them alone, they are going to be busy as all get out in a minute"

Do you understand what I am saying? Its called staging, I needed them to be there waiting on me and not only that if you really want to be on the ball you really wouldn't need to wait for someone to tell you what to do. You would think of something to do and do it in the meantime.


----------



## treevet

Man, you could replace 3 out of 4 of those guys with a Dingo.

You are right tho...

Check oil in vehicles and equipment
Grease on a rotation the above with the gun you carry at all times.
Wash windows in every truck with the cleaners you have at all times.
Check chain sharpness and tension and gas/oil levels
Make notes on the above on the notebook "you carry at all times"
Move around and look busy and even clean up parts of the client's property that has no involvement in the job.
Check lights and signals on all vehicles.
check tire pressure and grooves
etc etc


----------



## Mikecutstrees

A microburst hit an estate we take care of yesterday. Spent 3 hours yesterday evening with talltreeclimber cutting open the driveway. About 6 trees on the ground, 10 severely damaged and countless others damaged. Spent 9 hours today starting the cleanup. Took out 3 cords of wood and a truck load and 1/2 of chips. Sucks to see beautiful trees totally destroyed. After that we took a tree off a garage. Yesterday I also took a tree off a trailer. Its going to be a very busy July.....

Mike


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> A lot of times I would be making my way up a tree and have as many as 4 guys standing there watching me. Sometimes the bawss would come round and start to piss about them standing around, I would say " just leave them alone, they are going to be busy as all get out in a minute"
> 
> Do you understand what I am saying? Its called staging, I needed them to be there waiting on me and not only that if you really want to be on the ball you really wouldn't need to wait for someone to tell you what to do. You would think of something to do and do it in the meantime.



Good post there t-man! Lol.

Gotta still get you up this way Pam.. I mean dano lol..


----------



## tree MDS

Mikecutstrees said:


> A microburst hit an estate we take care of yesterday. Spent 3 hours yesterday evening with talltreeclimber cutting open the driveway. About 6 trees on the ground, 10 severely damaged and countless others damaged. Spent 9 hours today starting the cleanup. Took out 3 cords of wood and a truck load and 1/2 of chips. Sucks to see beautiful trees totally destroyed. After that we took a tree off a garage. Yesterday I also took a tree off a trailer. Its going to be a very busy July.....
> 
> Mike



Bridgeport got hit bad.. not gonna see me there though!

40 thousand outages statewide I heard this am..


----------



## TreeTarget

treemandan said:


> A lot of times I would be making my way up a tree and have as many as 4 guys standing there watching me. Sometimes the bawss would come round and start to piss about them standing around, I would say " just leave them alone, they are going to be busy as all get out in a minute"
> 
> Do you understand what I am saying? Its called staging, I needed them to be there waiting on me and not only that if you really want to be on the ball you really wouldn't need to wait for someone to tell you what to do. You would think of something to do and do it in the meantime.



I get it...He had someone there with him though, and that was MORE than enough. I never wait for anyone to tell me what to do (as far as I can help it)...I am far from a teenager. Not at all a problem of knowing/doing what needs to be done...Just don't want to be paid for nothing.

Boss knows...have me stand around, gonna go...work me and make the day worth sweating over, gonna sweat and keep going. If you want to knit-pick about the maintainance, that would require a raise, because the description I was given at the outset was...cut and carry trees. I cut and carry trees.

I do other things as welll, for saws and tools and such, but I try not to mess with the boss's "system," too much, and aside from that...if anyone can pick a knit, it is the knit-picking boss of mine...he has enough to complain (legitimately) about as it is, without me making him scared by my taking of the initiative with his heavy equipment.
Either way, I like to work, not stand or LOOK busy. 

Boy is fed, dishes are done. Sitting, listening to Johnny Cash in the dark, rehydrating from the day, and thinking on a road-trip.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Good post Blakes'ter. I need to spread it around. I climbed for many years and yet, as you move into management, your hair gets grey fast.
> Jeff , CTSP #519
> Dang, forgot my hat!



Lmfao and I'z thought I'z ugly lol. Just messing with ya jeffyoke:watcha pointing at


----------



## treemandan

TreeTarget said:


> I get it...He had someone there with him though, and that was MORE than enough. I never wait for anyone to tell me what to do (as far as I can help it)...I am far from a teenager. Not at all a problem of knowing/doing what needs to be done...Just don't want to be paid for nothing.
> 
> Boss knows...have me stand around, gonna go...work me and make the day worth sweating over, gonna sweat and keep going. If you want to knit-pick about the maintainance, that would require a raise, because the description I was given at the outset was...cut and carry trees. I cut and carry trees.
> 
> I do other things as welll, for saws and tools and such, but I try not to mess with the boss's "system," too much, and aside from that...if anyone can pick a knit, it is the knit-picking boss of mine...he has enough to complain (legitimately) about as it is, without me making him scared by my taking of the initiative with his heavy equipment.
> Either way, I like to work, not stand or LOOK busy.
> 
> Boy is fed, dishes are done. Sitting, listening to Johnny Cash in the dark, rehydrating from the day, and thinking on a road-trip.



Now you need to learn how to stand there AND look busy.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Man, you could replace 3 out of 4 of those guys with a Dingo.
> 
> You are right tho...
> 
> Check oil in vehicles and equipment
> Grease on a rotation the above with the gun you carry at all times.
> Wash windows in every truck with the cleaners you have at all times.
> Check chain sharpness and tension and gas/oil levels
> Make notes on the above on the notebook "you carry at all times"
> Move around and look busy and even clean up parts of the client's property that has no involvement in the job.
> Check lights and signals on all vehicles.
> check tire pressure and grooves
> etc etc





Mikecutstrees said:


> A microburst hit an estate we take care of yesterday. Spent 3 hours yesterday evening with talltreeclimber cutting open the driveway. About 6 trees on the ground, 10 severely damaged and countless others damaged. Spent 9 hours today starting the cleanup. Took out 3 cords of wood and a truck load and 1/2 of chips. Sucks to see beautiful trees totally destroyed. After that we took a tree off a garage. Yesterday I also took a tree off a trailer. Its going to be a very busy July.....
> 
> Mike





Sunrise Guy said:


> We got very busy to the point where I was looking forward to a lull. The thing is, on my off days, I found so much to do around my house that I got more tired than on work days. In the last two days I dug 100' of trench, laid 10-2 UF cable for a 30 Amp line, did all of the wiring, weeded the garden, pruned two of my own trees, took apart a sump pump in my empty pool and fixed it, etc., etc. I'm glad I'm working today so I can rest up. LOL!
> 
> -Miles Lefler



3 novas lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Now you need to learn how to stand there AND look busy.



Just don't lean on the rake so hard that you break it.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Now you need to learn how to stand there AND look busy.



Nailed it there.. no whining.. this is by the hour Simples!

Do as told! 

What is the problem with comprehending this?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Nailed it there.. no whining.. this is by the hour Simples!
> 
> Do as told!
> 
> What is the problem with comprehending this?



Salted whip!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Oh god, these yuengling's are tasting phenomenal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh god, these yuengling's are tasting phenomenal.



You guys on the east coast talk weird. What did you say?
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> You guys on the east coast talk weird. What did you say?
> Jeff



You've just lost touch with the language of the working man, jeffy. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Salted whip!



Carried us home today man!

Paid too!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> You've just lost touch with the language of the working man, jeffy. lol



You must be right!- ouch!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

So I got like 4 of these Haines Yellow Pages Books sittin' on my stoop. The agent was a #### when he tried to get me to advertise in them this year ( I already advertise in two others) so I decided I ain't pickin' up the garbage books they leave on my step. Anyway, I just got some pizza delivered and the ####in' delivery boy wanted to rip one in half. He did it. I gave him a good tip...That's pretty much my excitement for the evening.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Bridgeport got hit bad.. not gonna see me there though!
> 
> 40 thousand outages statewide I heard this am..



We had about 3 minutes of wind which was enough to wreck the place. I picked up some storm work from my established clientel but basically turned down the odd calls. I don't have the manpower nor even the willpower. I asked " you got other estimates?" They said yes and i said " GOOD! roll with it."
I was out all day driving around, I stopped by some of my more aged clients to make sure they were still alive. I gave 3 cards to Old Ed Peabody and told him to give my numbers to his kids. He said one lives in Soco and one lives in a second story apartment so they won't be calling you for work. I told him it was so they could get ahold of me if he couldn't. he thought I was looking for work but I said " No old timer, just checking on ya." He is one of my plow clients who lives deep in the woods with a long drive and a nasty hill. 
I did pick up a good amount of work from me regular clientel. Seems about this time every year the storms hit to the day.


----------



## oldirty

punched in at 530 this morning. worked till 8. microburst beat up on wayland mass.

kinda weird storm as it happened in such tight area. best part is we got to work on the same street as 2 other companies.

absolutely great to see one crew with 9 dudes on a single pine laying across the driveway with only 2 hardhats. we banged out the 2 houses around them and then went for the 3rd down the road by the time they were cleaned up. 

their boss came by once with a round of hardhats for most of them but once he left the hats hit the floor. he drove by 3 times and yelled each time and once he was gone hats off again. yup, there was "landscaping" in part of their name. hack was the name i gave the company.

met another company that seemed to have some good dudes working on the crew. hardhats for all. they had a little crane going but did their job well. nice to see compared to them other mutts.

also be aware of spring loaded work a storm can leave you.....saw a little wack today. he'll be bruised up later thats for sure.

so tired right now but i havent found my bed yet.....

day off tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I was mr Mack repairman today New air compressor,new brake chamber,new slack adjuster now gotta repair exhaust and its good. I will be re-bushing its trunnions soon too.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Now you need to learn how to stand there AND look busy.



Try a lesson learned from George on Seinfeld....just looked pissed off all the time and they'll leave ya alone.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> punched in at 530 this morning. worked till 8. microburst beat up on wayland mass.
> 
> kinda weird storm as it happened in such tight area. best part is we got to work on the same street as 2 other companies.
> 
> absolutely great to see one crew with 9 dudes on a single pine laying across the driveway with only 2 hardhats. we banged out the 2 houses around them and then went for the 3rd down the road by the time they were cleaned up.
> 
> their boss came by once with a round of hardhats for most of them but once he left the hats hit the floor. he drove by 3 times and yelled each time and once he was gone hats off again. yup, there was "landscaping" in part of their name. hack was the name i gave the company.
> 
> met another company that seemed to have some good dudes working on the crew. hardhats for all. they had a little crane going but did their job well. nice to see compared to them other mutts.
> 
> also be aware of spring loaded work a storm can leave you.....saw a little wack today. he'll be bruised up later thats for sure.
> 
> so tired right now but i havent found my bed yet.....
> 
> day off tomorrow.



We had a little bust up here too. Cutting wood under pressure is a bit of an art form with finesse a big part of it combined with experience.

This morning we had a large Locust that folded in half and hung up in 2 trees over a walkway maybe 50 feet up. Wraptored up a skinny maybe 10" dia 60 foot woods pignut hickory that brought me right down over the intersections of broken tree and tree it was laying on with the tips hung on another big hickory. While floating on the broken tree I was able to sever the broken tree just past the tree it was laying on and it came down in a crash butt first in different cuts. It did little damage to the tip hung up hick as that wood is the strongest in these here parts.

If any of you guys can put together 2500 you shouldn't miss the chance to get this magic machine. Sorry to :deadhorse: but it is an incredible money maker.


----------



## fishercat

*me not going there either.*



tree MDS said:


> Bridgeport got hit bad.. not gonna see me there though!
> 
> 40 thousand outages statewide I heard this am..



I like my gear too much.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*The caring arborist*




treemandan said:


> We had about 3 minutes of wind which was enough to wreck the place. I picked up some storm work from my established clientel but basically turned down the odd calls. I don't have the manpower nor even the willpower. I asked " you got other estimates?" They said yes and i said " GOOD! roll with it."
> I was out all day driving around, I stopped by some of my more aged clients to make sure they were still alive. I gave 3 cards to Old Ed Peabody and told him to give my numbers to his kids. He said one lives in Soco and one lives in a second story apartment so they won't be calling you for work. I told him it was so they could get ahold of me if he couldn't. he thought I was looking for work but I said " No old timer, just checking on ya." He is one of my plow clients who lives deep in the woods with a long drive and a nasty hill.
> I did pick up a good amount of work from me regular clientel. Seems about this time every year the storms hit to the day.
> 
> You are a good man, Dan, No matter what anyone says.
> Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Well I was mr Mack. I will be re-bushing its trunnions soon too.



Oh you dirty old man! :greenchainsaw: What is a trunnion? Did you graft a turnip and an onion? 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Try a lesson learned from George on Seinfeld....just looked pissed off all the time and they'll leave ya alone.



The owner of our company is always wanting me to shave and stuff. Maybe some day I will. 
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

treevet said:


> Try a lesson learned from George on Seinfeld....just looked pissed off all the time and they'll leave ya alone.



See, that's part of the problem...people are always asking, "what are you so mad about?" I have to tell them I am not mad, this is my happy face! So, will have to work on that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> We had a little bust up here too. Cutting wood under pressure is a bit of an art form with finesse a big part of it combined with experience.
> 
> This morning we had a large Locust that folded in half and hung up in 2 trees over a walkway maybe 50 feet up. Wraptored up a skinny maybe 10" dia 60 foot woods pignut hickory that brought me right down over the intersections of broken tree and tree it was laying on with the tips hung on another big hickory. While floating on the broken tree I was able to sever the broken tree just past the tree it was laying on and it came down in a crash butt first in different cuts. It did little damage to the tip hung up hick as that wood is the strongest in these here parts.
> 
> If any of you guys can put together 2500 you shouldn't miss the chance to get this magic machine. Sorry to :deadhorse: but it is an incredible money maker.



You should be getting a finder's fee for all the promotion!
Jeffy!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You should be getting a finder's fee for all the promotion!
> Jeffy!



Motorized geezer walker!


----------



## tree MDS

Probably like the chipper winch.. good in its proper application (and in skilled hands), but the next thing you know, some moron is winching a two inch limb (digging up the lawn) that could have just been tossed right in..

I can just see that thing in the hands of some greenhorn now, bigshot and raptoring up a 20 foot climb.. the fiasco!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Motorized geezer walker!



If you only knew......ignorance is bliss. Oh well.

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...3-59157840183?q=ignorance is bliss&FORM=VIRE7


----------



## treeclimber101

Hot on storm work , there was a nice wind storm plenty of work ..


----------



## Jumper

Craziest job interview....I was asked if I know how to use a computer, and whether or not I had dealt with customers on the phone......all this after 20 plus years as a supply chain professional. Dunno if I get an offer or not, might have to hold my nose @ $60K a year.

Then we walked into their warehouse, and was confronted by a "wall of honour" prolly numbering some 200+ Sunshine girls out of the Edmonton Sun that went up ten plus feet high. My host from their Montreal office was embarrassed and I for him(head office is out of PA). I thought that type of behavior went out with the 1980s but then this is Alberta......Sure looked real professional, as did the employees wandering around an industrial warehouse housing heavy parts wearing flip flops and sneakers......me thinks the inmates have control of the asylum. 

( I am no Pollyanna, but if you want to collect pics of scantily clad women, do so at home, not in the workplace)


----------



## ropensaddle

Busted out four large red oaks for a new pool clean them up in the am good firewood + pay gotta love it lol


----------



## treevet

climbed and took down a tree completely broke and bent over a large flat roof that crashed into another tree at about 24 feet and then went up another good 50 feet above that and no where near the other tree anymore.

Tied the 2 together where they intersected and put a support line higher up with a throw line and attached it to an opposite tree. Climbed and lowered off the broke tree and the worry was the broke tree completely detaching at the ground break and flipping over with me in it. Lowered down to the roof off the broke tree and then big wood off another tree. Then took down the other tree bent over the roof the same way.

You coulda pulled over the broke trunk after we detached it from the tree it hit without cutting and it would have just crashed right into the house.

Hairy day but 2 grand in the pocket. Gotta love it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md

Got to love storm work. Cha-ching!


----------



## ct greenman

Finished wood storage rack and stacked split wood.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ct greenman said:


> Finished wood storage rack and stacked split wood.



I know that wood will probably handle a bunch of snow. Get it as high as those Pallets, the fire wood will keep up the "pallet wall", Curious about the roof. I dont know your snowfall.
Jeff  How much room for the fire wood?


----------



## ct greenman

Serious pitch on the roof snow should slide off. I will stack it so the wood helps support the roof if I need to I will add more support. The pallets are nailed top and bottom and help support the stack. It was only $60 for the plywood and 12 2x3's pallets were free.I will hang a tarp off the front when the weather gets bad like late October November. I did not want to spend alot of time or $ on the wood storage but did not want to deal with tarps over the top that is annoying and does not let the wood dry.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ct greenman said:


> Serious pitch on the roof snow should slide off. I will stack it so the wood helps support the roof if I need to I will add more support. The pallets are nailed top and bottom and help support the stack. It was only $60 for the plywood and 12 2x3's pallets were free.I will hang a tarp off the front when the weather gets bad like late October November. I did not want to spend alot of time or $ on the wood storage but did not want to deal with tarps over the top that is annoying and does not let the wood dry.



I am an a s s, so I say build an Igloo of wood and keep your fire wood inside it. What the heck, you are half way there. That is not a serious roof and I live in California, no snow for me unless I wanna drive to it. I would use those pallets to start the fire! 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> climbed and took down a tree completely broke and bent over a large flat roof that crashed into another tree at about 24 feet and then went up another good 50 feet above that and no where near the other tree anymore.
> 
> Tied the 2 together where they intersected and put a support line higher up with a throw line and attached it to an opposite tree. Climbed and lowered off the broke tree and the worry was the broke tree completely detaching at the ground break and flipping over with me in it. Lowered down to the roof off the broke tree and then big wood off another tree. Then took down the other tree bent over the roof the same way.
> 
> You coulda pulled over the broke trunk after we detached it from the tree it hit without cutting and it would have just crashed right into the house.
> 
> Hairy day but 2 grand in the pocket. Gotta love it. :greenchainsaw:


Done several like that, definitely not easy. I wonder why did you not use your crane?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Done several like that, definitely not easy. I wonder why did you not use your crane?



Ha Ha, I ain't saying nothing. No, really, I ain;t.
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

Slept in after a two-day, whirlwind tour of the midwest. Should have gotten a better producer first. Helped tear out a section of floor and act like I was helping alot. Long weekend ahead, so didn't want to tax myself. Gonna cut this message short for the same reason...


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> Slept in after a two-day, whirlwind tour of the midwest. Should have gotten a better producer first. Helped tear out a section of floor and act like I was helping alot. Gonna cut this message short.



So why are you on a manly tree site? I don't know about everyone, but, I don't care how many sections of floor you teared up. You just like us tree guys!! 
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

The theme for this past week has been up down up down. 2 days of storm damage at a camp... probably climbed 20 trees the first day, and 5 the second.

The other day one client had me go pick up some new gates for the front of her house. It took a little over an hour to get there, and my guy and myself busted our asses getting them into the truck. Get them back to her house, unload them as she wanted, she's happy and we take off. About an hour later she calls me, they have to go back. So we dropped what we were doing, busted our asses again to put them back on the truck, and drove them back up to where they came from.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Done several like that, definitely not easy. I wonder why did you not use your crane?



Tree (and house) were down a steep embankment in a creek bed and no place (read highway and too far away) to set up a crane. 

One of those situations where....quote "walk around the tree and assess it for safety to climb before climbing"....then if you got the balls.....you go ahead and climb it anyway.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Tree (and house) were down a steep embankment in a creek bed and no place (read highway and too far away) to set up a crane or picker.
> 
> One of those situations where....quote "walk around the tree and assess it for safety to climb before climbing"....then if you got the balls.....you go ahead and climb it anyway cause it is good money and if you don't someone else will.



here's a vid for insur. co. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMMJhmc8m34

These are woods trees so real tall. Sug mpl went up 20 feet and intersected ash which it crashed into causing the ash to bend way over. Both trees were bent over the house about 50 feet above where they intersected (and I had them lashed together. The stump looked nothing like that upon arrival as it was holding a few inches of wood (5%) and the rest was barbered chaired way up.

I put a line about half way up in the broke tree from the intersection of the ash and broke tree and attached it to a remote tree by the highway. Being no complete dummy....I was also tied into a big syc maybe 80 to 90 feet above this (ash, maple, and rubber roof) but it was quite a distance away so I had to climb the broken tree and tie into it and rig off of it.

I also had the barber chair lashed from both sides so it would inhibit it from kicking up. But the few inches of holding wood could have broken at any time and a big problem would have been had by all involved. I rigged some of the bottom of the ash and maple from the syc. but the tops of the ash and maple would have hit the roof if rigged from there or speed lined. Plus they were all caught up in other trees surrounding the house in the woods.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> here's a vid for insur. co. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMMJhmc8m34
> 
> These are woods trees so real tall. Sug mpl went up 20 feet and intersected ash which it crashed into causing the ash to bend way over. Both trees were bent over the house about 50 feet above where they intersected (and I had them lashed together. The stump looked nothing like that upon arrival as it was holding a few inches of wood (5%) and the rest was barbered chaired way up.
> 
> I put a line about half way up in the broke tree from the intersection of the ash and broke tree and attached it to a remote tree by the highway. Being no complete dummy....I was also tied into a big syc maybe 80 to 90 feet above this (ash, maple, and rubber roof) but it was quite a distance away so I had to climb the broken tree and tie into it and rig off of it.
> 
> I also had the barber chair lashed from both sides so it would inhibit it from kicking up. But the few inches of holding wood could have broken at any time and a big problem would have been had by all involved. I rigged some of the bottom of the ash and maple from the syc. but the tops of the ash and maple would have hit the roof if rigged from there or speed lined. Plus they were all caught up in other trees surrounding the house in the woods.



I wish sometimes I had a 380LB buckstrap one that would break not decel, so if things go bad you can say bye bye to it, of course; that is if your tied to semi remote tree


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> here's a vid for insur. co. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMMJhmc8m34
> 
> These are woods trees so real tall. Sug mpl went up 20 feet and intersected ash which it crashed into causing the ash to bend way over. Both trees were bent over the house about 50 feet above where they intersected (and I had them lashed together. The stump looked nothing like that upon arrival as it was holding a few inches of wood (5%) and the rest was barbered chaired way up.
> 
> I put a line about half way up in the broke tree from the intersection of the ash and broke tree and attached it to a remote tree by the highway. Being no complete dummy....I was also tied into a big syc maybe 80 to 90 feet above this (ash, maple, and rubber roof) but it was quite a distance away so I had to climb the broken tree and tie into it and rig off of it.
> 
> I also had the barber chair lashed from both sides so it would inhibit it from kicking up. But the few inches of holding wood could have broken at any time and a big problem would have been had by all involved. I rigged some of the bottom of the ash and maple from the syc. but the tops of the ash and maple would have hit the roof if rigged from there or speed lined. Plus they were all caught up in other trees surrounding the house in the woods.



Nasty stuff, man. Good job. You ended up rigging the tops off that?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Nasty stuff, man. Good job. You ended up rigging the tops off that?


 thanks

Had to rig the broke maple off itself and the ash off itself as they diverged quite far apart at the top. We also had a chimney with 4 or 5 clay pipes sticking out right below we had covered with plywood. But the constant worry was anything falling off and sticking in the rubber roof. Ho had been up there and knew there was no holes in it when we started. And of course any branch that breaks off will parachute down butt first right into it.

All in all it was a nice reasonable job from both sides for $2k with me and my gm in 7 hours with leave everything.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I wish sometimes I had a 380LB buckstrap one that would break not decel, so if things go bad you can say bye bye to it, of course; that is if your tied to semi remote tree



that makes an awful lot of sense because you are very unlikely going to be able to release enough tension from your camming device and/or unsnap your lanyard quick enough when the schit hits the fan.:agree2:


----------



## TreeTarget

jefflovstrom said:


> So why are you on a manly tree site? I don't know about everyone, but, I don't care how many sections of floor you teared up. You just like us tree guys!!
> Jeff



Can't say that I really LIKE anyone in particular, but since we are noting masculinity as a factor of participation for the site, was going to ask the same of you. 
Was the boss's floor we replaced, so though it wasn't outside, was actual work and dealt with wood. Getting ready for the Fourth, so going to be a long day. Been spending more time in the shop, so hopefully will have some furniture inventory built up before long.
Everyone have fun tomorrow, and don't blow yourselves up. Back to the grind on Monday, or Tuesday...depends on recovery and shell-shock.


----------



## treevet

TreeTarget said:


> Can't say that I really LIKE anyone in particular, but since we are noting masculinity as a factor of participation for the site, was going to ask the same of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just hadda hurt......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........deep.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

didn't even look at any tree equipment today or saws...

lifted some weights, ran the treadmill...

went out and had a $120 meal with the wife and a couple of old friends met us there and paid the price for great food too.

watched the ufc tonight and it was an above average card.

Wimbledon finals tomorrow am.....neighborhood picnic....couldn't care less about fireworks.

Happy 4th to all. God bless America.


----------



## TreeTarget

Going to a friend's annual gathering. Lots of jungle juice and a variety of crispy, juicy, tasty animals to cut up and munch on. Have fun, everyone, and keep your thumbs this year.


----------



## ropensaddle

Oh boy I get to put a motor in next week All the sudden everything is breaking down gotta love it I suppose


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Oh boy I get to put a motor in next week All the sudden everything is breaking down gotta love it I suppose



That sucks man, what went down? I'm searching out engines for our chipper now. Been burning far too much oil. Shoulda known better than to buy an ex rental...


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> That sucks man, what went down? I'm searching out engines for our chipper now. Been burning far too much oil. Shoulda known better than to buy an ex rental...



My peeeekup and thats just it. It was not using oil and running fine, them boom blowed motor. I am starting to think ethanol is involved I have to drive the 66 for a while I guess. I am so glad I have two it would stink driving the Mack or bucket everywhere lol.


----------



## TreeTarget

Been working alot, but looks like I didn't miss anything. Everyone must be busy from the looks of it.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> That sucks man, what went down? I'm searching out engines for our chipper now. Been burning far too much oil. Shoulda known better than to buy an ex rental...



Try adding a couple of quarts of Marvel Mystery Oil. There really is no mystery, its detergent mostly. It may help clean up the rings and that may be why you are burning oil. The rings may be gummed up and not sealing the thingamagiggers to the walls of the whaddaya call it. As long as you are running it and and have to add oil its worth a shot.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> My peeeekup and thats just it. It was not using oil and running fine, them boom blowed motor. I am starting to think ethanol is involved I have to drive the 66 for a while I guess. I am so glad I have two it would stink driving the Mack or bucket everywhere lol.



What blew on it? What motor?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Try adding a couple of quarts of Marvel Mystery Oil. There really is no mystery, its detergent mostly. It may help clean up the rings and that may be why you are burning oil. The rings may be gummed up and not sealing the thingamagiggers to the walls of the whaddaya call it. As long as you are running it and and have to add oil its worth a shot.



Holy crikey dano! My old man is way more old school than you, and he couldn't have delivered a more glaring plug for that crap! I'm starting to think you may be more mechanic than treeguy! Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> What blew on it? What motor?



It was my new one ton dump the motor had been rebuilt prior to my purchase was not using oil and running fine. After tearing it down I found a snapped intake valve and broken springs.
My shade tree mechanical experience of 30 years diagnosed imo what happened. I think it was rebuilt and the old valve springs were re-used without a good check on there strength and one broke piston slammed into the dropped valve and the result was carnage. I am having the motor professionally rebuilt as I don't have the time. It is getting all new valves and springs plus bored .30 over with all new guts. I plan to put new fuel pump,water pump and distributor in as well as kit an Edelbrock I already have put an aluminum intake on it and it should be good to go for I hope a long time I also have to put a new water pump on my bucket tomorrow and king pins in the 66 then I will have two good pickups and bucket will be back in shape. I also have to repair the Macks exhaust hopefully tomorrow as well. I have some work to do so thats good!


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Try adding a couple of quarts of Marvel Mystery Oil. There really is no mystery, its detergent mostly. It may help clean up the rings and that may be why you are burning oil. The rings may be gummed up and not sealing the thingamagiggers to the walls of the whaddaya call it. As long as you are running it and and have to add oil its worth a shot.



My old chipper has been burning oil for four years it is a 300 six. I just use my oil change oil in it works for me:monkey: I will build it when it quits but for now it runs great and keeps them skeeters at bay and uses up my old oil


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> It was my new one ton dump the motor had been rebuilt prior to my purchase was not using oil and running fine. After tearing it down I found a snapped intake valve and broken springs.
> My shade tree mechanical experience of 30 years diagnosed imo what happened. I think it was rebuilt and the old valve springs were re-used without a good check on there strength and one broke piston slammed into the dropped valve and the result was carnage. I am having the motor professionally rebuilt as I don't have the time. It is getting all new valves and springs plus bored .30 over with all new guts. I plan to put new fuel pump,water pump and distributor in as well as kit an Edelbrock I already have put an aluminum intake on it and it should be good to go for I hope a long time I also have to put a new water pump on my bucket tomorrow and king pins in the 66 then I will have two good pickups and bucket will be back in shape. I also have to repair the Macks exhaust hopefully tomorrow as well. I have some work to do so thats good!



You are like 'Columbo', Remember that show? You should change your profile pic to Peter Falk and we will take a vote, Clint!! Ha ha-no more beer for me!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You are like 'Columbo', Remember that show? You should change your profile pic to Peter Falk and we will take a vote, Clint!! Ha ha-no more beer for me!
> Jeff



Me thinks youi been smokin too much Columbo


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Try adding a couple of quarts of Marvel Mystery Oil. There really is no mystery, its detergent mostly. It may help clean up the rings and that may be why you are burning oil. The rings may be gummed up and not sealing the thingamagiggers to the walls of the whaddaya call it. As long as you are running it and and have to add oil its worth a shot.



Well...####...I'm gonna havta try that. Priced a new cummins engine built to my specs...6 ####in' K...there goes my ####### dingo...unless your magic potion does the trick...


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Well...####...I'm gonna havta try that. Priced a new cummins engine built to my specs...6 ####in' K...there goes my ####### dingo...unless your magic potion does the trick...



Clean your filter and air intake too. If you take the dip stick out does smoke roll out? Some times it is crankcase breathing and sometimes it is plain wore out.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Clean your filter and air intake too. If you take the dip stick out does smoke roll out? Some times it is crankcase breathing and sometimes it is plain wore out.



Brand new air filter, rope. Changed the oil twice in the 50 hours I've run it. I don't #### around with this ####. It's MY ####### money in it. She's shmokin' like a summa##### and I don't think there's nothing I can so but a swap.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Brand new air filter, rope. Changed the oil twice in the 50 hours I've run it. I don't #### around with this ####. It's MY ####### money in it. She's shmokin' like a summa##### and I don't think there's nothing I can so but a swap.



Try the mystery and if it has a draft tube make sure its clean and breathing! Is it perkins or cummins


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Try the mystery and if it has a draft tube make sure its clean and breathing!



You might have something there. The "draft" tube that I think you're referencing spat some nasty ass #### at me and left a puddle on the road a few months ago but hasn't squirted a drop since. Regardless of what is coming out down there my concern is still weighted heavily on the fact that this machine will smoke out about a gallon of oil a day. I'm not joking.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Cumins. 4B 3.9C


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> You might have something there. The "draft" tube that I think you're referencing spat some nasty ass #### at me and left a puddle on the road a few months ago but hasn't squirted a drop since. Regardless of what is coming out down there my concern is still weighted heavily on the fact that this machine will smoke out about a gallon of oil a day. I'm not joking.



The draft tube is ventilation if it gets plugged it will force oil to sludge and be pushed to any available escape such as rings! If it does not have air coming out with motor running it is plugged somewhere in its system!


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> The draft tube is ventilation if it gets plugged it will force oil to sludge and be pushed to any available escape such as rings! If it does not have air coming out with motor running it is plugged somewhere in its system!



My diesel mechanic told me of this the first issue we had and I did the "paper test" on it to see if it was steadily breathing or sporadic. I'm gonna check again tomorrow though. You got my brain thinkin' here. If it ends up a plugged draft tube I'm buying you a ####### monster steak rope.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> My diesel mechanic told me of this the first issue we had and I did the "paper test" on it to see if it was steadily breathing or sporadic. I'm gonna check again tomorrow though. You got my brain thinkin' here. If it ends up a plugged draft tube I'm buying you a ####### monster steak rope.



I hope for you it is, also it could be turbo anyway no steak needed I just hope it works out for ya!


----------



## TreeTarget

Hot, hot, hot week...didn't mind the heat, just the completely wet everything within five minutes of starting a job. Lots done this week, and finally finished some things that needed done for awhile. Gotta go check for ticks...have a good weekend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just had our web-site re-done.
Jeff 
www.urbantreecare.com


----------



## oldirty

ran the crane today. only ripped the cable line to the neighbors house down but once that baby came down the lz was wide open! neighbor didn't care because he was out watching us the whole day anyway. called comcast when we left. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> ran the crane today. only ripped the cable line to the neighbors house down but once that baby came down the lz was wide open! neighbor didn't care because he was out watching us the whole day anyway. called comcast when we left. lol



LOL!- Making lemonade! 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

I got my motor in gotta hook a bunch of crap up tomorrow but its stabbed I may be driving soon yaaa


----------



## treeclimber101

Cheezus khrist it was awful out there today , I drank at least 3gallons of water, and was still ####ing maple syrup I swear one more hour and I was gonna throw in the towel, I cannot stand the summer heat , I will take the 20 degree days anytime..


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Cheezus khrist it was awful out there today , I drank at least 3gallons of water, and was still ####ing maple syrup I swear one more hour and I was gonna throw in the towel, I cannot stand the summer heat , I will take the 20 degree days anytime..



Yup it broke a 100 today here I think or at least it felt that way hell its still hot lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Yup it broke a 100 today here I think or at least it felt that way hell its still hot lol.



I was sweating when I walked to the truck at six this morning , and the truck wasn't that far away , than I got the bright idea of walking to the WAWA from the job to get 5gals of gas for the ramrod and got halfway there and decided that I was an idiot for not just unhooking the truck from the trailer and taking that ...


----------



## treevet

Buck up girls.....heat's only starting. Time to seperate the men from the boys. 

Yesterday pruned a giant Catalpa, the one limb was a tree laying on the ground. Found a 4 foot black snake I wanted to take home as a pet he was so calm. I moved him down the road as the boys were a little spooked in the groundcover leaving him there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I said, we re-vamped our web-site! Duh, does anyone listen? Man!
Jeff, your freind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Buck up girls.....heat's only starting. Time to seperate the men from the boys.
> 
> Yesterday pruned a giant Catalpa, the one limb was a tree laying on the ground. Found a 4 foot black snake I wanted to take home as a pet he was so calm. I moved him down the road as the boys were a little spooked in the groundcover leaving him there.



Did you kiss it goodbye?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

No but we named him Jeffy....he just wanted to hide in the shade.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> No but we named him Jeffy....he just wanted to hide in the shade.



Did ya build him a little office


----------



## rwilk

We finished up on removing most of the pines in a yard..(20 I think). Today the heat hit 98 w/ heat index 105. I ran the stump ginder for what seemed like forever. Sorry no pics of this job.

Have good weekend.


----------



## trailduster2

Installed the fire place. Had to cut the whole in the roof and mount the cheminey. All done. Oh and installed a night vision camera, gotta get a video of this stinking bear that keeps getting into my trash.


----------



## treevet

trailduster2 said:


> Installed the fire place. Had to cut the whole in the roof and mount the cheminey. All done. Oh and installed a night vision camera, gotta get a video of this stinking bear that keeps getting into my trash.



how bout a little vid. If a pict is worth a thousand words, a video is worth....a meeelion?


----------



## tree md

Been missing in action. 

I've been fishing, camping, spending money on pretty girls and having fun. Sad to say but I have been spending all of my savings... LOL, I'm doing WTF I want to do. But, I've got to go back to the doc on Monday...

One thing I can definitely say, I am not worried about taking any money with me... Kind of hard to loosen up and let go when you're used to saving your whole life...

But right now, I'm having fun


----------



## treevet

More power to ya Md. Keep us posted on the doctor.


----------



## tree md

I got to tell ya, I've had a lot on my mind lately. I've been having fun but Thank God I chose a profession where I can stay fluent... For the time being anyway. I mean, you guys who have been in it awhile know... It's nothing to go out and hustle a grand in a couple of days... 

When I do go to work and I get set up in the tree in the early morning and look out over the city... It would absolutely kill me if I couldn't get up in the morning and do that... If you love to work in the trees like I do, and I know most here do, It's a scary thing to think that your health could rob you of that. That's when you realize how lucky we are to make our lives in the trees... And how much you love it and would miss it...


----------



## treevet

Yeah I would just die to not do the work. Some of these guys dream about the day they can sit in the office or the bid mobile all day long ....not me...and I could do it. I look around all the time and am just boggled what this profession has given me and my fam. I am very thankful.

It brings to mind a few years ago on AS when a treeman's wife asked if anyone could help her paralyzed husband just get up in the tree one more time since he could not use his legs. People came forward and he did it and it was great to witness....and everyone understood the whole gig.


----------



## tree md

Yes, I remember that. That was awesome.

Don't worry, I'm not throwing the towel in yet, just going through some scary times right now. When it comes right down to it, yeah the money is good, probably won't ever get rich... It's the climbing and the life in the tree that really does it for me. Don't get me wrong, I love the money but there is so much more to it than that. If I couldn't climb I'd just as soon be dead.


----------



## trailduster2

NO WAY!!!!! I GOT THE LITTLE PUKE!!!!! I have about a 4 second video of the bear. I would say he is about 400 pounds!!!!! It may take me some time to get it to the computer but YES I GOT HIM!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

trailduster2 said:


> Installed the fire place. Had to cut the whole in the roof and mount the cheminey. All done. Oh and installed a night vision camera, gotta get a video of this stinking bear that keeps getting into my trash.



Don't be surprised if it is not moved all the bears I have photoed messed around with the camera! One ripped it off tree, I found it thirty yard way with the lid opened up and scratched up! At first I thought someone stole my cam lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I got to tell ya, I've had a lot on my mind lately. I've been having fun but Thank God I chose a profession where I can stay fluent... For the time being anyway. I mean, you guys who have been in it awhile know... It's nothing to go out and hustle a grand in a couple of days...
> 
> When I do go to work and I get set up in the tree in the early morning and look out over the city... It would absolutely kill me if I couldn't get up in the morning and do that... If you love to work in the trees like I do, and I know most here do, It's a scary thing to think that your health could rob you of that. That's when you realize how lucky we are to make our lives in the trees... And how much you love it and would miss it...



Dern friend I had just a 3 month spell that was that way and did not know if I would be able to do the climbing thing ever again but three months later and in extreme pain I climbed and climbed until the pain went away. I still have pain from my mangled shoulders but I still can climb. I understand in a lesser way take care friend


----------



## tree MDS

Just picked up another nice big check this morning.. now its time to drop some dough on the cab and chassis for the big chip truck I've been saving for.. 

What do you guys think: 2002 international 4300, dt 466 215 horse, fuller six speed, 410 ratio rear, 26000 gvwr, air brakes, and under cdl. 157k miles, $15k.. with the frame shortened like it needs for a 14' chip body, its another $1500. The frame has been blasted and painted too. This is from a reputable local dealer.. all serviced and road ready and dot bleh, bleh, bleh.


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> I said, we re-vamped our web-site! Duh, does anyone listen? Man!
> Jeff, your freind.



Site looks sharp Jeffels. How long have you guys been TCIA accredited? Is it helpful? How was the process?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> No but we named him Jeffy....he just wanted to hide in the shade.



I really did just now, laugh out loud!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> Site looks sharp Jeffels. How long have you guys been TCIA accredited? Is it helpful? How was the process?



Pro's and con's,eh? Worth it ? Absolutely, I could not believe the moral boost in the guys realizing they work for a company that cares about them and their safety. The process was pretty tough. I felt like OSHA was watching all day. Lots of paper work and verifications. I think it depends on where you live and market. We are 1 of 4 accreditted companies for the entire area. When a "request for proposal" comes out, you would be better off having OSHA and TCIA on your certs. The process? It took about 7 or 8 months. Once you are in, they are in. I posted some pics on our Facebook page and got a notice to have a safety meeting on "staying in the cone zone", over a pic I posted of a euc we dropped across the street. I had to explain that we had traffic control. Weird, but, oh well. If you do pursue this, you will spend alot and gain more. BTW, I repeat again and again (TV, Rope, 101, et all) I am in an office maybe 2 hours a week and on the clock more than ten hours a day and anything my guys can do, so can I. Don't dis me for wanting to manage guys and make their life better. I am an in the field guy. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Just picked up another nice big check this morning.. now its time to drop some dough on the cab and chassis for the big chip truck I've been saving for..
> 
> What do you guys think: 2002 international 4300, dt 466 215 horse, fuller six speed, 410 ratio rear, 26000 gvwr, air brakes, and under cdl. 157k miles, $15k.. with the frame shortened like it needs for a 14' chip body, its another $1500. The frame has been blasted and painted too. This is from a reputable local dealer.. all serviced and road ready and dot bleh, bleh, bleh.



Damn good truck!. Good for golf courses too. We got one in the inventory and love it. We did have a problem with a sensor. Throttle positioning I think that at times would cause the truck to have no response to the throttle. Took a while , but our mechanic fiqured it out because Dion International don't wanna help out our mechanic, duh. Good truck tho! 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Damn good truck!. Good for golf courses too. We got one in the inventory and love it. We did have a problem with a sensor. Throttle positioning I think that at times would cause the truck to have no response to the throttle. Took a while , but our mechanic fiqured it out because Dion International don't wanna help out our mechanic, duh. Good truck tho!
> Jeff



Thanks for the input jeffers.. any thoughts on chip bodies? I was thinking arbortech utv maybe, but thats only 5' high. I really want the extra foot the high capacity bodies have.. and still a removable top. Schodorph (or whatever the spelling) might make one, but it wont be able to convert into a flat bed (I dont think).


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Thanks for the input jeffers.. any thoughts on chip bodies? I was thinking arbortech utv maybe, but thats only 5' high. I really want the extra foot the high capacity bodies have.. and still a removable top. Schodorph (or whatever the spelling) might make one, but it wont be able to convert into a flat bed (I dont think).



I would not go bigger than a 10 to 15 yard dump. The wheel base is a factor which makes it good for golf courses. Dang good truck not matter what you do!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I would not go bigger than a 10 to 15 yard dump. The wheel base is a factor which makes it good for golf courses. Dang good truck not matter what you do!
> Jeff



I was thinking closer to 22 yards.. but I could be thinking a little extreme I suppose. Lol. Whats this about the wheelbase factor and golf courses, dont quite get it. I'm gonna wind up with about 179" wheelbase, 102"-108" cab to axle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I was thinking closer to 22 yards.. but I could be thinking a little extreme I suppose. Lol. Whats this about the wheelbase factor and golf courses, dont quite get it. I'm gonna wind up with about 179" wheelbase, 102"-108" cab to axle.



179" wheel base is dang near 15 feet. I am talking about staying mostly on the cart path.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> 179" wheel base is dang near 15 feet. I am talking about staying mostly on the cart path.
> Jeff



You know.. for the longest time I didnt quite get the dan's posts, I do (mostly) these days though. I will get you figured out eventually as well jeffers.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> You know.. for the longest time I didnt quite get the dan's posts, I do (mostly) these days though. I will get you figured out eventually as well jeffers.



Now we are Bud's!!
Jeff


----------



## eastside

did five jobs yesterday being the new foreman. still relatively new to climbing, but boss is cool about safety and going slow until im a little more used to the work and working up to bigger jobs. did a 55" white pine removal, easy, a 20' birch and 30' maple-straight fall, small austrian pine, small russian olive over a pond, and big broken limb on a cottonwood... pretty stoked on the opportunity and ready to go!!


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Pro's and con's,eh? Worth it ? Absolutely, I could not believe the moral boost in the guys realizing they work for a company that cares about them and their safety. The process was pretty tough. I felt like OSHA was watching all day. Lots of paper work and verifications. I think it depends on where you live and market. We are 1 of 4 accreditted companies for the entire area. When a "request for proposal" comes out, you would be better off having OSHA and TCIA on your certs. The process? It took about 7 or 8 months. Once you are in, they are in. I posted some pics on our Facebook page and got a notice to have a safety meeting on "staying in the cone zone", over a pic I posted of a euc we dropped across the street. I had to explain that we had traffic control. Weird, but, oh well. If you do pursue this, you will spend alot and gain more. BTW, I repeat again and again (TV, Rope, 101, et all) I am in an office maybe 2 hours a week and on the clock more than ten hours a day and anything my guys can do, so can I. Don't dis me for wanting to manage guys and make their life better. I am an in the field guy.
> Jeff



We just like to give you a hard time Jeffy.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, and I polished the pile today...


----------



## ropensaddle

Finally truck is running I have some bugs to work out dern donut musta went bad exhaust is loud on one side. Dump cable musta got tweaked and am going to kit the carb even though its pretty good shape. It was a royal pain but the worst is done and after I get the bugs out should be set for several years I hope!


----------



## Groundman One

Today? I got hauled off to IKEA by _She Who Must Be Obeyed_.

5 hours there, in, and back. We put a few boxes in the car, then she said she wanted to go back in for Round 2. I put on my MP3 player and fell asleep in the car waiting.

You've never seen a place so packed with pregnant women as IKEA. It's a like a commercial maternity ward.


----------



## TreeTarget

treevet said:


> Buck up girls.....heat's only starting. Time to seperate the men from the boys.



What I keep saying...
The eskimo brothers from Iowa that I work with pine for the days of moose hunting weather.
Summer sweat gets those juices flowing the way a Noreaster never could. Can't say I live for the wet clothes and hydration formations, but feels like the body is pretty cleansed after a week or so of the tropical treatment. Looking forward to August around here. Boss is going to wanna hibernate in the air conditioning for a month or so, so I'm going to get me that long-awaited-for outdoors time. Night fishing is better anyway, regardless of the catch.


----------



## treeclimber101

Nursing an official hangover


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Nursing an official hangover



Poor baby.. you know there is only one cure for that. Fall off the horse and you have to get right back on it!


----------



## tree md

TreeTarget said:


> What I keep saying...
> The eskimo brothers from Iowa that I work with pine for the days of moose hunting weather.
> Summer sweat gets those juices flowing the way a Noreaster never could. Can't say I live for the wet clothes and hydration formations, but feels like the body is pretty cleansed after a week or so of the tropical treatment. Looking forward to August around here. Boss is going to wanna hibernate in the air conditioning for a month or so, so I'm going to get me that long-awaited-for outdoors time. Night fishing is better anyway, regardless of the catch.



X2 on the night fishing. I love to fish for cats at night. That's when the biguns bite.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> X2 on the night fishing. I love to fish for cats at night. That's when the biguns bite.



Catfish eat poop! Yuk, you like poop eating fish!! Ha!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Yeah will so does pigs and love to eat pork chops too...

Fried catfish is some fine eating!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yeah will so does pigs and love to eat pork chops too...
> 
> Fried catfish is some fine eating!!!



Yup and I bet Jeffy likes chicken and we know what they eat


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Yup and I bet Jeffy likes chicken and we know what they eat



You know I like Kipper's for breakfast, mommy dear, mommy dear they gotta have em Texas, cause everyone's a millionaire.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

I saw a turkey eat a snake onetime. I wont mention what I have seen chickens eat...


----------



## rwilk

today starts a new week. nothing on the books. (I don't understand why the phone isn't ringing) Have 2 to look at. Pray that we'll get them. Will send up some pics.

Everyone be safe....


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Had a pretty good weekend.*

Eric and I loaded up my 'yota Thursday night and went out to my grandpa's cabin. Friday we knocked down a few more hemlocks for my old man to mill up and put our boat in the water for a few hours. Saturday and Sunday were spent skidding out the logs and nailing on siding that had already been milled. Two sides down, two to go. For ####s and giggles we cruised down to help Dano out with a good sized tulip. I told him he should have called murphy the one cut wonder but we went old school on that ##### and had a good time. Just got in an hour back and took a shower. That's a new feeling. You can only get just so clean bathing in a creek for 4 days straight. Looking forward to sleeping in a bed tonight. That should be quite pleasant as well. Got some paperwork and phone calls to make tomorrow as we settle back into the grind. Not exactly looking forward to it.


----------



## oldirty

blakester, i am a little jealous man. i want to hang with the dan too.......


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> blakester, i am a little jealous man. i want to hang with the dan too.......



It was fun, I would have invited you, but as you can see, there wasn't much room in my truck, you could have ridden on top of the canoe though...


----------



## tree md

Sounds like fun. Wish I was closer. I'm always down for a road trip.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Sounds like fun. Wish I was closer. I'm always down for a road trip.



Well, I've never been to Oklahoma, so maybe we'll come to you. My 4runner just rolled over 200,000 miles on this trip and I have no doubt she'll hit 300k eventually. I gotta get a ragtop though. We lucked out during this trip without a lot of rain but that could get pretty miserable pretty quick on a long trip.


----------



## ropensaddle

went and ground 11 stumps and the ho wanted a limb cut that broke and was hanging from a recent storm. It was simple set rope big shot body thrust 30 feet easy as I ever get. Hickory so thrusted reached tip and cut the limb in several pieces one piece was hung pretty good so I started to switch positions pulled a little slack in climb line and was making my way to the twin lead where the limb hung up. I had a dead stob to grab to sorta pull me over as I could reach one limb with foot grab stob and transfer my body to the other side. I gave a good pull on stob to see its strength seemed strong enough so started to switch and was past point of no return and yep stob broke I fell a few feet and was swung into tip lead kissing it lol. I was scratched up and thankful of that ropePS: I should of tied in higher but it was a piece of cake ya know?


----------



## rwilk

bid tow jobs today and got them. little oak cleanup for a pool company. I guess they can dig it up, but can't haul it off.. oh well need the $300... Then went to look at pecan limb hanger, ended up being 2 and a dead leader. Not bad... $700 for couple hours work. Ended up w/ $1000 day w/ just climber and 1 ground guy. hope tomorrow goes as well.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> went and ground 11 stumps and the ho wanted a limb cut that broke and was hanging from a recent storm. It was simple set rope big shot body thrust 30 feet easy as I ever get. Hickory so thrusted reached tip and cut the limb in several pieces one piece was hung pretty good so I started to switch positions pulled a little slack in climb line and was making my way to the twin lead where the limb hung up. I had a dead stob to grab to sorta pull me over as I could reach one limb with foot grab stob and transfer my body to the other side. I gave a good pull on stob to see its strength seemed strong enough so started to switch and was past point of no return and yep stob broke I fell a few feet and was swung into tip lead kissing it lol. I was scratched up and thankful of that ropePS: I should of tied in higher but it was a piece of cake ya know?



Are you gonna kiss your wife 'good-nite'?Ha Ha!
No, really, Ow! Sorry man! HaHa!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Catching up on phone business today... And recovering from my DR.s appointment. My tongue is so sore I can barely talk. Got to give two bids tomorrow. A small job and a whole apartment complex. I've actually got two apartment complexes to bid now. I walked the other property last week and need to submit a written proposal. To tell the truth, I'd rather do the smaller jobs than the complexes. The complexes are competitive bids, have to do a lot of computer work to itemize, price and type up a formal proposal; And then your have to wait for it to go through corporate HQ for the go ahead. And then you're not even sure to get the job. The money is slow to be paid, you get bogged down in a spot for maybe a week and you have to carry payroll and expenses. But hey, it's work.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Catching up on phone business today... And recovering from my DR.s appointment. My tongue is so sore I can barely talk. Got to give two bids tomorrow. A small job and a whole apartment complex. I've actually got two apartment complexes to bid now. I walked the other property last week and need to submit a written proposal. To tell the truth, I'd rather do the smaller jobs than the complexes. The complexes are competitive bids, have to do a lot of computer work to itemize, price and type up a formal proposal; And then your have to wait for it to go through corporate HQ for the go ahead. And then you're not even sure to get the job. The money is slow to be paid, you get bogged down in a spot for maybe a week and you have to carry payroll and expenses. But hey, it's work.



Yeah my golf course work is like that two weeks sometimes three before you see a check. I have to admit at times the bank account can't sustain it so I try to schedule in the good times so the wait does not get me down.I hope your ok MD the only thing we have is our health so far I am holding out ok hope all that brake dust and fumes and rough early living does not hit me hard until I have health insurance man it stinks to be my age and without it.


----------



## tree md

Thanks buddy. I'm gonna keep plugging away until I can't do it anymore. 

To tell the truth, I would normally be gung-ho on the big jobs. I am hesitant to take one on now not knowing what the future brings as far as doctors and treatments. I'd hate to get halfway into one and not be able to finish because of surgery or something like that. It's the uncertainty that sucks. I suppose I will go ahead and bid them to get them though. My guys need to work... Not to mention I need the money to keep up my lavish lifestyle...


----------



## oldirty

the 4115gmk was parked at the end of this little dead end rd. we were working for 3 houses on it.

first pick of a rather good sized pine went off at 10k and the butt was 12.2k. biggens. gotta love when the first pick has to have a couple logs cut off and moved by the grapple chipper.

i had time to take a couple pics of the first tree but then it was off to the races after that. but i don't have my phone on me so i can't get to them right yet.

ok here's the thing. how absolutely redamndonkulous is it to be able to pick 5k and up over a 110 plus feet and do it comfortably.... carefree even.

today was just a silly day for me crane wise that is. we just came in and dominated the area.

i've climbed off this donkey for like 4 overall days and i gotta say yes it is an absolute pleasure to have the time yes indeed and i look forward to the next go round but it isn't very exciting overall...... nothing is out of reach of this thing if the setup is right.

lol

this pic is yesterday. sweet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Catching up on phone business today... And recovering from my DR.s appointment. My tongue is so sore I can barely talk. Got to give two bids tomorrow. A small job and a whole apartment complex. I've actually got two apartment complexes to bid now. I walked the other property last week and need to submit a written proposal. To tell the truth, I'd rather do the smaller jobs than the complexes. The complexes are competitive bids, have to do a lot of computer work to itemize, price and type up a formal proposal; And then your have to wait for it to go through corporate HQ for the go ahead. And then you're not even sure to get the job. The money is slow to be paid, you get bogged down in a spot for maybe a week and you have to carry payroll and expenses. But hey, it's work.



Hey md, Do you do a one time bid for all the trees or do you suggest to them a three year maintenance plan with different species done at different times. What about winter and summer prunes? Some trees every year and some every two or three years. You can help them budget better and they call you during emergencies.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey md, Do you do a one time bid for all the trees or do you suggest to them a three year maintenance plan with different species done at different times. What about winter and summer prunes? Some trees every year and some every two or three years. You can help them budget better and they call you during emergencies.
> Jeff



Most of the properties I look at need a lot of work initially. I will go in and spend about a week most times getting everything into shape then put them on the maintenance plan. I have a condo complex that I have been maintaining for three years now. I had to spend about a week getting that place in shape initially. I have had to do several onesies and twosies on removals over the past few years. I spray their trees every year as well as fertilize and prune as needed. Mostly to keep them off the shingles. Most of the pruning on that property has been deadwooding. I did contract a certified arborist to come in and do storm restoration there after a big ice storm.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, I also have every tree on that property inventoried and keep a log of what I do to every tree on that property.


----------



## fishercat

*awesome truck.*



Blakesmaster said:


> Well, I've never been to Oklahoma, so maybe we'll come to you. My 4runner just rolled over 200,000 miles on this trip and I have no doubt she'll hit 300k eventually. I gotta get a ragtop though. We lucked out during this trip without a lot of rain but that could get pretty miserable pretty quick on a long trip.



I gotta get mine back on the road.

I take it you don't like the hard tops? I have a couple spare ones if you need one.gonna junk a lot of runner parts before I move back to Tennessee this winter.

You gotta SAS that thing!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Oh yeah, I also have every tree on that property inventoried and keep a log of what I do to every tree on that property.



Sounds like you got it down. That's all I was asking.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like you got it down. That's all I was asking.
> Jeff



Believe me, I could afford to have it down a lot better. I like to think I'm a pretty decent tree man but I have room for improvement when it comes to management. I'd like to have a data base to manage all of my accounts. I do have that account logged in my computer but I'd like to do the same with all of my past accounts. Who has time to set and type in all of that data though. 

I have looked at the arbormaster software. Looks like a pretty good program but it's expensive. Seems to me you could create your own data base. I'm no computer guru though. I am going to have to break down one of these days and hire someone to help me with the books.


----------



## Blakesmaster

fishercat said:


> I gotta get mine back on the road.
> 
> I take it you don't like the hard tops? I have a couple spare ones if you need one.gonna junk a lot of runner parts before I move back to Tennessee this winter.
> 
> You gotta SAS that thing!



Thanks. I got my hardtop but we went balls to the wall on this trip and risked getting wet. Had plenty of tarps and straps along to cover the gear of course. I found a nice folding soft top at softtopper.com for about 700 bucks. Good reviews from the guys on yotatech too. Will probably get one soon enough. What you got for parts laying around? SAS stuff?


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. I got my hardtop but we went balls to the wall on this trip and risked getting wet. Had plenty of tarps and straps along to cover the gear of course. I found a nice folding soft top at softtopper.com for about 700 bucks. Good reviews from the guys on yotatech too. Will probably get one soon enough. What you got for parts laying around? SAS stuff?



Excues me for being toyoignorant what is sas?:monkey:


----------



## fishercat

*Sorry Rope!*



ropensaddle said:


> Excues me for being toyoignorant what is sas?:monkey:



SAS is a Solid axle swap. 86 and up mini trucks had IFS (independent front suspension) with torsion bars.great for the street but sucks for off roading.You basically cut the IFS crap off the frame,find a solid front axle,buy or make leaf spring hangers,and get to welding.Hi Steer kit is also recommended.

I haven't done one of these in 2-3 years.No one up here will pay for the labor and I ain't doing it for free.

I did my 88 4Runner and I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## fishercat

*I have tons of stuff.*



Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. I got my hardtop but we went balls to the wall on this trip and risked getting wet. Had plenty of tarps and straps along to cover the gear of course. I found a nice folding soft top at softtopper.com for about 700 bucks. Good reviews from the guys on yotatech too. Will probably get one soon enough. What you got for parts laying around? SAS stuff?



I have one solid axle left and and one empty housing.I have a lot if interior parts,doors,and mechanical parts. switches ,relays,computers,sensors too!

that sounds like a good deal for that top.Can-Back was the best but expensive.I heard they were back in business under new ownership.


----------



## ropensaddle

fishercat said:


> SAS is a Solid axle swap. 86 and up mini trucks had IFS (independent front suspension) with torsion bars.great for the street but sucks for off roading.You basically cut the IFS crap off the frame,find a solid front axle,buy or make leaf spring hangers,and get to welding.Hi Steer kit is also recommended.
> 
> I haven't done one of these in 2-3 years.No one up here will pay for the labor and I ain't doing it for free.
> 
> I did my 88 4Runner and I would do it again in a heartbeat.



Lol mine are already solid no need of swap lol. I have a dana 44 out of early bronco prolly be a good swapper ehhhhh?


----------



## Blakesmaster

fishercat said:


> I haven't done one of these in 2-3 years.No one up here will pay for the labor and I ain't doing it for free.



Not even for a tree brother, man? C'mon... lol If you got the parts and tools to do it up right shoot me a pm and give me an idea what you'll need money wise. If I don't do it my bro may want his 93 p/up done, or just let me know what you want for the axle and I might try to tackle it myself.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Not even for a tree brother, man? C'mon... lol If you got the parts and tools to do it up right shoot me a pm and give me an idea what you'll need money wise. If I don't do it my bro may want his 93 p/up done, or just let me know what you want for the axle and I might try to tackle it myself.



I think you guys can PM, right?
Jeff


----------



## fishercat

*awwwwww................*



jefflovstrom said:


> I think you guys can PM, right?
> Jeff



and leave you left coast libs not knowing our business?


----------



## fishercat

*too wide!*



ropensaddle said:


> Lol mine are already solid no need of swap lol. I have a dana 44 out of early bronco prolly be a good swapper ehhhhh?



you could have it shortened.I tried to forget as much about Fords as possible but you need to make sure the differential is on the right side or you will need a clockable transfercase.


----------



## jefflovstrom

fishercat said:


> and leave you left coast libs not knowing our business?



You just made me " Laugh out loud!"
Jeff


----------



## fishercat

*I owed you a few.*



jefflovstrom said:


> You just made me " Laugh out loud!"
> Jeff



You make me laugh often.


----------



## ropensaddle

fishercat said:


> you could have it shortened.I tried to forget as much about Fords as possible but you need to make sure the differential is on the right side or you will need a clockable transfercase.



Its early bronco 67 to 76 pumkin is slight driver side if i remeber right but I doubt shortening would be necessary btw the only tuff axels were ford


----------



## tree md

I bid both of my jobs today. I got the small job. Got to wait til the beginning of next month to hear back on the apartment complex. Management is going to have to make a decision... 

Will probably take as long to get paid. Not as much work as I thought it would be. Light pruning away from the structures. Only 6 trees.

Looking forward to doing the small job. Very light prune. About three stubs to cut off for storm restoration. Got to treat it for web worms as well. I enjoy it when I get to pull out my ascenders and go spikeless. I do so many removals that it is a nice change of pace.

Had to go cut grass on a property that my neighbor owns today as well. I told him I would do it while he is on vacation. He's got a green apple tree on that property and I ate 3 green apples with salt after I got done working. Lovem! I came home with the green apple quick step and a sack full of more green apples.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I bid both of my jobs today. I got the small job. Got to wait til the beginning of next month to hear back on the apartment complex. Management is going to have to make a decision...
> 
> Will probably take as long to get paid. Not as much work as I thought it would be. Light pruning away from the structures. Only 6 trees.
> 
> Looking forward to doing the small job. Very light prune. About three stubs to cut off for storm restoration. Got to treat it for web worms as well. I enjoy it when I get to pull out my ascenders and go spikeless. I do so many removals that it is a nice change of pace.
> 
> Had to go cut grass on a property that my neighbor owns today as well. I told him I would do it while he is on vacation. He's got a green apple tree on that property and I ate 3 green apples with salt after I got done working. Lovem! I came home with the green apple quick step and a sack full of more green apples.



I think apple theft is still a hanging offense out there aint it:dunno:


----------



## newsawtooth

tree md said:


> Believe me, I could afford to have it down a lot better. I like to think I'm a pretty decent tree man but I have room for improvement when it comes to management. I'd like to have a data base to manage all of my accounts. I do have that account logged in my computer but I'd like to do the same with all of my past accounts. Who has time to set and type in all of that data though.
> 
> I have looked at the arbormaster software. Looks like a pretty good program but it's expensive. Seems to me you could create your own data base. I'm no computer guru though. I am going to have to break down one of these days and hire someone to help me with the books.



I've been looking at the software too, MD. I am getting a few more HOA contracts and am struggling to keep them organized. Organization is not one of my skill sets. What are your thoughts? You think you can justify the cost?

Jeffers, what do you use to manage your work? Any thoughts on what is out there as far as software?


----------



## ropensaddle

newsawtooth said:


> I've been looking at the software too, MD. I am getting a few more HOA contracts and am struggling to keep them organized. Organization is not one of my skill sets. What are your thoughts? You think you can justify the cost?
> 
> Jeffers, what do you use to manage your work? Any thoughts on what is out there as far as software?



Quick books is pretty good!


----------



## newsawtooth

ropensaddle said:


> Quick books is pretty good!



You like the Quick Books, Rope? I have it, have yet to use it because of the ADD. I'll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> I've been looking at the software too, MD. I am getting a few more HOA contracts and am struggling to keep them organized. Organization is not one of my skill sets. What are your thoughts? You think you can justify the cost?
> 
> Jeffers, what do you use to manage your work? Any thoughts on what is out there as far as software?



Time cards and production on excel, and ACT for accounts.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

I started a large "lower lot" land clearing job, gonna clear anything smaller than 6", clean everything up, grade and hydro-seed, fell all the trees, then was off to a Maple beat up real bad by the storms, half the tree was flipped upside down because it was cabled, wind broke it free, it spun around and flipped, hanging only from the cable. Took care of that, now today, the rest.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Quick books is pretty good!



Agreed. Quickbooks is excellent, likley one of the better small accounting packages that is out there.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> blakester, i am a little jealous man. i want to hang with the dan too.......



It was something of a whirlwind. Blakes and Eric rolled a little before 8am so we rolled to the job. It started rumbling and some drops started falling, we made it back and stuffed his 4 runner in my garage just as the downpour started to ease up a little.
We hung out watching the radar for about an hour and a half then decided to go get breakfast. On the way we realized it had cleared up so we just went back to the job.
Blakes had the tree stripped out and bombed about 30 feet of trunk out by 3 pm. So that was about 3 and half in the tree which was pretty dam good considering everything had to be lowered even the little limbs. I hope to get the trunk dropped and logs out today. We FILLED my dump truck one and a half times with chips.
After that those guys hopped back in the 4 runner and rolled back up North. Deal's done and thanks for the help.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> It was something of a whirlwind. Blakes and Eric rolled a little before 8am so we rolled to the job. It started rumbling and some drops started falling, we made it back and stuffed his 4 runner in my garage just as the downpour started to ease up a little.
> We hung out watching the radar for about an hour and a half then decided to go get breakfast. On the way we realized it had cleared up so we just went back to the job.
> Blakes had the tree stripped out and bombed about 30 feet of trunk out by 3 pm. So that was about 3 and half in the tree which was pretty dam good considering everything had to be lowered even the little limbs. I hope to get the trunk dropped and logs out today. We FILLED my dump truck one and a half times with chips.
> After that those guys hopped back in the 4 runner and rolled back up North. Deal's done and thanks for the help.



It was a good day, except the SlyFox was out of ribs. Mutha ####as. You get that pole down yet Dano? #### man, we left 2 days ago. You need an Eric around to keep you moving. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

On another note, that poplar took me a bit to find my bearings. A BIG tree around here we usually top out around 80 feet or so and it takes you awhile to get to that height so you don't even notice when you're up there. A bit different on that tree where the first dinky limbs were at 40 and the majority of the work was done at 80 plus feet. Had to put on my man suit and acclimate a bit. Was fun though.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> It was a good day, except the SlyFox was out of ribs. Mutha ####as. You get that pole down yet Dano? #### man, we left 2 days ago. You need an Eric around to keep you moving. lol



You guys got some hump. I got the logs moved today. I had pretty much everything off the lawn and into the woods and was headed back to get the 12 foot section of the base when it rolled itself through the trees, across the driveway, down the slope and into the woods never to be heard from again. I couldn't believe it. It just rolled itself away, the tragectory was perfect. I looked up to see the thing rolling, I got a little worried for a second but then just watched as it drove itself. I don't think I will ever see that again.
But I scooped up some dirt to fill in the holes you made and blew it off and went home. Only thing that got broke was a rock when I dropped the pole on it.
Swell job. Yeah big poplars can rack the nerves but the bigger wood is plenty strong to hold the weight. A couple of pointers ( if I may) 1. I usually find a thick limb to put a strap and biner on to place my TIP so its high and out of the way with the big poplars. You can't find a good natural crotch strong or high enough usually so a falsey is in order there I think.I tend to keep my TIP on thick wood, maybe 6 inch but no more on those poplar. 2. if you can avoid a tip tie on a piece you are lowering do it. 3. The guy lowering should stand further away from the trunk.4. You guys need a bath.

I don't mean to come off like an uptight guru trying to school you but this is an open forum and we are all friends here. I think 3 hours putting that thing on the ground was about all anyone could ever hope to ask for.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Swell job. Yeah big poplars can rack the nerves but the bigger wood is plenty strong to hold the weight. A couple of pointers ( if I may) 1. I usually find a thick limb to put a strap and biner on to place my TIP so its high and out of the way with the big poplars. You can't find a good natural crotch strong or high enough usually so a falsey is in order there I think.I tend to keep my TIP on thick wood, maybe 6 inch but no more on those poplar. 2. if you can avoid a tip tie on a piece you are lowering do it. 3. The guy lowering should stand further away from the trunk.4. You guys need a bath.




Dude, you completely overstepped the bounds with that bath comment. lol I feel for you bud, we musta been pretty nasty at that point. I realized my TIP would have been better placed higher than it was to avoid interference with the block I just hadn't brought a sling up with me and instead of calling for one I pressed on. We went over the rope thing there that day and to Eric's credit, it is hard to run that big super braid through the porty and being on top of the block makes it a bit easier to feed but I'll work on him about standing to close and I'm gonna try working with a smaller line as well, that #### just scares me though. Mental stuff, I guess. As far as the tip tie, I generally try to do it to help avoid shock loading the system. I can usually spin a chunk off the stem and slowly load the rope/block/porty but I wasn't used to the way that tulip was hinging...anyway, thanks for the tips and the beer!


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> On another note, that poplar took me a bit to find my bearings. A BIG tree around here we usually top out around 80 feet or so and it takes you awhile to get to that height so you don't even notice when you're up there. A bit different on that tree where the first dinky limbs were at 40 and the majority of the work was done at 80 plus feet. Had to put on my man suit and acclimate a bit. Was fun though.



Tulip Poplar?


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude, you completely overstepped the bounds with that bath comment. lol I feel for you bud, we musta been pretty nasty at that point. I realized my TIP would have been better placed higher than it was to avoid interference with the block I just hadn't brought a sling up with me and instead of calling for one I pressed on. We went over the rope thing there that day and to Eric's credit, it is hard to run that big super braid through the porty and being on top of the block makes it a bit easier to feed but I'll work on him about standing to close and I'm gonna try working with a smaller line as well, that #### just scares me though. Mental stuff, I guess. As far as the tip tie, I generally try to do it to help avoid shock loading the system. I can usually spin a chunk off the stem and slowly load the rope/block/porty but I wasn't used to the way that tulip was hinging...anyway, thanks for the tips and the beer!



#### bro, in this heat sometimes I go 3 days without a shower. No, no you know what's up with them trees. Thanks again for the help.
The one guy I was talking about finally swum back from the deep end and I helped him on Tuesday then he helped me on Wed and I was able to move that poplar log today so's I can get paid . What day is it? Sorry they were outta ribs, that must have really sucked. How the #### do you run outta ribs in the middle of the week anyway?


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Tulip Poplar?



Eeyup. A small one though.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> You guys got some hump. I got the logs moved today. *I had pretty much everything off the lawn and into the woods and was headed back to get the 12 foot section of the base when it rolled itself through the trees, across the driveway, down the slope and into the woods never to be heard from again.* I couldn't believe it. It just rolled itself away, the tragectory was perfect. I looked up to see the thing rolling, I got a little worried for a second but then just watched as it drove itself. I don't think I will ever see that again.
> But I scooped up some dirt to fill in the holes you made and blew it off and went home. Only thing that got broke was a rock when I dropped the pole on it.
> Swell job. Yeah big poplars can rack the nerves but the bigger wood is plenty strong to hold the weight. A couple of pointers ( if I may) 1. I usually find a thick limb to put a strap and biner on to place my TIP so its high and out of the way with the big poplars. You can't find a good natural crotch strong or high enough usually so a falsey is in order there I think.I tend to keep my TIP on thick wood, maybe 6 inch but no more on those poplar. 2. if you can avoid a tip tie on a piece you are lowering do it. 3. The guy lowering should stand further away from the trunk.4. You guys need a bath.
> 
> I don't mean to come off like an uptight guru trying to school you but this is an open forum and we are all friends here. I think 3 hours putting that thing on the ground was about all anyone could ever hope to ask for.



LOL, I was doing one last year that was completely surrounded by a deck. No room between the privacy fence and deck to lower anything so it all had to be roped down in a tight spot. I had a neighboring tree that was in a perfect position to hang the tree as I cut sections then lower and guide to the ground. I had to put a tag line on every piece to keep it from swinging into the house or into the privacy fence. The last piece was about a 12' section and my guy holding the tag line was on the wrong side of the tree. The spar was tip tied and come off real smooth and swung right for the privacy fence then went right through the open gate as pretty as you please, then swung right back through the gate. It was moving in slow motion LOL. I LMAO. Wish I had that on camera. No one would believe it even if they saw it. Sometimes it takes a good dose of luck to get you through some days.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> LOL, I was doing one last year that was completely surrounded by a deck. No room between the privacy fence and deck to lower anything so it all had to be roped down in a tight spot. I had a neighboring tree that was in a perfect position to hang the tree as I cut sections then lower and guide to the ground. I had to put a tag line on every piece to keep it from swinging into the house or into the privacy fence. The last piece was about a 12' section and my guy holding the tag line was on the wrong side of the tree. The spar was tip tied and come off real smooth and swung right for the privacy fence then went right through the open gate as pretty as you please, then swung right back through the gate. It was moving in slow motion LOL. I LMAO. Wish I had that on camera. No one would believe it even if they saw it. Sometimes it takes a good dose of luck to get you through some days.



After every close call I like to yell "Perfect!" as if we'd planned it that way and we're just that darned good. I really don't think I'm fooling anyone though...maybe myself...just a bit.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> How the #### do you run outta ribs in the middle of the week anyway?


 
That's what I was thinking. I got some sandwich with a long name I can't remember but it was good. Forgot to steal another glass for Laura though.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> After every close call I like to yell "Perfect!" as if we'd planned it that way and we're just that darned good. I really don't think I'm fooling anyone though...maybe myself...just a bit.



I once did something pretty amazing and the general. foreman pulled up just as it went down. It was way back in my riskiness days lol. I tied point above rigging to a log about 28 foot long and 30 inch no shock load but still it went snap but the swing made the log land absolutely perfect flat and beside the truck. Gf got out and said what the f you thinkin, I said production lol and where is the bull rope you promised me.


----------



## fishercat

*Oh hell,*



Blakesmaster said:


> After every close call I like to yell "Perfect!" as if we'd planned it that way and we're just that darned good. I really don't think I'm fooling anyone though...maybe myself...just a bit.



I do that all the time.I figure if it makes me feel good,who cares if anyone believes it.as long as they believe I believed it,I'm happy.


----------



## eastside

did a big poplar today... about 75 foot, the stump was easy 42 inches. was in the tree for 3 1/2 hours, got big blisters on the calves from my buck pads to prove it... knocked out 4 big tops, then rigged the side that was hanging over the house, pretty minor considering how bushy the thing was. all in all a good, safe day. 
alohas


----------



## treeclimber101

Worked on the ground today , wasn't my turn to climb loaded the truck completely by 9:30 am and removed 4 decent size elms by lunch , made enough to finish payroll and thats that til MONDAY , tomorrow I get to fix my yard since the fence guys left it a mess , I have to say that there are some good contractors out there and some ok contractors


----------



## tree md

Spent way too long on a 90' Pecan today. I was only supposed to cut a few stubs off from storm damage and treat it for web worms. I ended up getting two throw bags stuck in the tree and had to set my line with a pole saw. I hate doing that. Pole saws always invariably nick the crap out of the line when you are trying to pull them back through. That's why I hardly ever do it. I like to baby my ropes (especially my climbing line).

Anyway, I got up there and ended up taking out all of the hangers as well as the broke off stubs that I saw and leveled up the canopy real nice for them. The lady was ecstatic when she saw her tree. Told me to give her another card so she could refer me. That's what I like; Happy clients.

Got to look at a big Sycamore tomorrow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Spent way too long on a 90' Pecan today. I was only supposed to cut a few stubs off from storm damage and treat it for web worms. I ended up getting two throw bags stuck in the tree and had to set my line with a pole saw. I hate doing that. Pole saws always invariably nick the crap out of the line when you are trying to pull them back through. That's why I hardly ever do it. I like to baby my ropes (especially my climbing line).
> 
> Anyway, I got up there and ended up taking out all of the hangers as well as the broke off stubs that I saw and leveled up the canopy real nice for them. The lady was ecstatic when she saw her tree. Told me to give her another card so she could refer me. That's what I like; Happy clients.
> 
> Got to look at a big Sycamore tomorrow.



I like Pecans, (to eat), wish we had more here. 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Spent way too long on a 90' Pecan today. I was only supposed to cut a few stubs off from storm damage and treat it for web worms. I ended up getting two throw bags stuck in the tree and had to set my line with a pole saw. I hate doing that. Pole saws always invariably nick the crap out of the line when you are trying to pull them back through. That's why I hardly ever do it. I like to baby my ropes (especially my climbing line).
> 
> Anyway, I got up there and ended up taking out all of the hangers as well as the broke off stubs that I saw and leveled up the canopy real nice for them. The lady was ecstatic when she saw her tree. Told me to give her another card so she could refer me. That's what I like; Happy clients.
> 
> Got to look at a big Sycamore tomorrow.



Yeah, hate to get that second throwline stuck too.


----------



## outofmytree

I hear you on the throw lines. I once considered buying a 3rd cube and realised it would only be an opportunity to get 3 stuck........


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> I hear you on the throw lines. I once considered buying a 3rd cube and realised it would only be an opportunity to get 3 stuck........



Double nova hit


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I like Pecans, (to eat), wish we had more here.
> Jeff



nova and two thirds:monkey:


----------



## outofmytree

ropensaddle said:


> nova and two thirds:monkey:



Boom! Thanks rope! 

I would love to regale you all with tales of the incredibly manly tree-related stuff I did today but the truth is I took my long suffering wife out to the best restaraunt in our local area had a great lunch then slept it off! Some times its about the little stuff dontcha know.


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> Boom! Thanks rope!
> 
> I would love to regale you all with tales of the incredibly manly tree-related stuff I did today but the truth is I took my long suffering wife out to the best restaraunt in our local area had a great lunch then slept it off! Some times its about the little stuff dontcha know.



I will be glad when I can afford to again!


----------



## treemandan

####! I came home with two cases, a bottle of Quervo ,some triple sec ,some limes and a couple lobsters, she asked me how much. Well #### that! I was out this morning climbing sticks and taking chances and thank God I didn't get the throwline stuck cause I wouldn't have made it back home by 1 to take her and Sarah to the pool.
I offered to take her out for dinner and all, you know for some some lobster bisque and a nice salad but she was saying all about "that cost money" though she comes in with 400 dollar curtains. Curtains!!!?? Who the #### pays attention to curtains? Especially when yer drunk!!?? You know how much beer, Tequlia, triple sec, limes and lobster I could have got for 400 bucks? A throwline is like 25. That is stuff a man can actually use.
I have to say I haven't been drunk in years .


----------



## tree md

Triple sec... Now that's a waste of good money...


----------



## treemandan

I wasn't gonna go outside today but I got a call last night about a scheduled job I was supposed to do before the end of the month so I went out today. Nothing major, just had to climb a few and notch one down in tight quarters.
All went really well, the Ho's were helping. They were doing their thing, I was doing mine, I had to have them untie the lowering line a few times but the stayed clear. There was a dog and a little girl and a Mac 10-10. I pulled the dog's tongue out and showed everybody just how long a dog's tongue is, told the little girl not to climb on the dropped tree with the saws running all around and fired up the 10-10 which was pretty cool.It wasn't ancient but it was different. Ran loud and strong.
I left them loading brush into a brand new F150 and went home. I was hoping to to the job during the week when I could be by myself but they wanted to have people there to clean it up this weekend.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Triple sec... Now that's a waste of good money...



Well, I even bought salt, you know, for the rim of the glass.
The triple sec smooths out the lime and I am pretty sure you can just use an orange anyway. Nothing says " #### off world" better than a margarita, well, maybe a gin martini.


----------



## tree md

I like a "dirty martini" when I am in a FTW mood.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I like a "dirty martini" when I am in a FTW mood.



EEYUP! I go through a lot of jars of olives though I don't acutally eat the olives.


----------



## treemandan

I was at this " function" a while ago, it was in a ritzy hotel and I ordered a dirty matrini. It was ten bucks! The bartender pointed at the sign which said " martinis ten bucks, cocktails 3.75" I told him to pour some gin in a glass with some olive juice and that settled that. What in the #### is vermouth anyhow?


----------



## tree md

Vermouth is kinda like triple sec... A waste of space...


----------



## treevet

Thu (as far back as I can remember....shut up Lovey) we worked in the thick woods way back off the road and found 2 other tree services working in properties contiguous to ours. One was a 5 man crew and a big fat guy pulling up the climber. The other was a 4 man crew also taking trees down and spiking all the way up.

We show up and they are all watching me by myself (gm at dump) shooting a beanie up a tall maple removal over the house. Other climbers are still humping up. I am taking my time setting up my wraptor. I head up and stop at every branch and either drop it or send it down off my climbing line crotched above my head. The gm is back and detaching them.

I get to the top and butt hitch the top and he lowers it down and presto we got a stripped pole. I turn around and they are still heading up their trees and they and their crews keep staring at the old man in the top. Chunked and butthitched into a block and slammed the stick. Did a second one the same. They are humping brush up a ravine and we are going down hill. They humping wood up hill and we dingoing down into a truck below a stone wall.

Next day we are working between 2 huge Victorian homes in a tight drive taking over 10 inch dia deadwood out of the over 100 foot top of 4 foot diameter Red oak that is over one roof and all over a model train set that runs all over the yard including a miniature pond and bridges and mini buildings etc etc. No damage but it was tense esp the very top I had to climb outta the bucket and toss the tops away from the RR. 

Saturday we loaded up some firewood (believe it or not) 95 degrees 95 humidity and delivered the cord. We looked at a couple of jobs and then said the hehll with it. 

Diary of a madman


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Thu (as far back as I can remember....shut up Lovey) we worked in the thick woods way back off the road and found 2 other tree services working in properties contiguous to ours. One was a 5 man crew and a big fat guy pulling up the climber. The other was a 4 man crew also taking trees down and spiking all the way up.
> 
> We show up and they are all watching me by myself (gm at dump) shooting a beanie up a tall maple removal over the house. Other climbers are still humping up. I am taking my time setting up my wraptor. I head up and stop at every branch and either drop it or send it down off my climbing line crotched above my head. The gm is back and detaching them.
> 
> I get to the top and butt hitch the top and he lowers it down and presto we got a stripped pole. I turn around and they are still heading up their trees and they and their crews keep staring at the old man in the top. Chunked and butthitched into a block and slammed the stick. Did a second one the same. They are humping brush up a ravine and we are going down hill. They humping wood up hill and we dingoing down into a truck below a stone wall.
> 
> Next day we are working between 2 huge Victorian homes in a tight drive taking over 10 inch dia deadwood out of the over 100 foot top of 4 foot diameter Red oak that is over one roof and all over a model train set that runs all over the yard including a miniature pond and bridges and mini buildings etc etc. No damage but it was tense esp the very top I had to climb outta the bucket and toss the tops away from the RR.
> 
> Saturday we loaded up some firewood (believe it or not) 95 degrees 95 humidity and delivered the cord. We looked at a couple of jobs and then said the hehll with it.
> 
> Diary of a madman



My heart strings are pullin!
Jeff (Lovey)


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got down to bidness with the new cummins. Should have her bolted up tomorrow. Waiting on some belts and hoses from Bandit and pilot bearing for the clutch being rebuilt. Should have everything rolling Wednesday at the latest. Anyone know the break in procedure for a 4BT 3.9 liter?


----------



## tree md

Nice! You could eat off of that thing.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Nice! You could eat off of that thing.



Yeah, a little sawdust will fix 'er right up was my thoughts. lol


----------



## TreeClimber57

Took down 4 trees.. not much to them for real effort. But was work none the less and can't complain about $1,500 I guess. One oak, one poplar, one birch and an elm (all in front yard). New owner taking down pretty much everything, left a maple and blue spruce. Oh and that does not count the putting new battery in dump trailer, filling up hyd fluid - fitting got loose and dropped a bit of oil. Chaning hyd oil and filter in chipper. Then got about 2 hours of invoicing done.. working on getting ArborGold set up and all data input.. just learning it so a bit slower than the old way for now.

Got some bidding tomorrow, and stump grinding for most of Wednesday - oh and gotta put new teeth on grinder hopefully before then.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> Got down to bidness with the new cummins. Should have her bolted up tomorrow. Waiting on some belts and hoses from Bandit and pilot bearing for the clutch being rebuilt. Should have everything rolling Wednesday at the latest. Anyone know the break in procedure for a 4BT 3.9 liter?



Looking good!


----------



## jefflovstrom

[QUOTE=Blakesmaster;2357710 Anyone know the break in procedure for a 4BT 3.9 liter?

Bet you know how to figure that out before we can respond.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Bet you know how to figure that out before we can respond.
> Jeff



Thanks for the help Jeffypoo. lol JFGI


----------



## treemandan

Break in procedure? Yes. Pack the bearings with hummous and fill the crankcase with babaganouj. Run it at 2grand for twenty minutes then open up a bag of pita bread and dig in.
No really, ask the guys who you got it from but generally run it 2 grand for 20 minutes is par for most motors.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks for the help Jeffypoo. lol JFGI



 CTSP
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Break in procedure? Yes. Pack the bearings with hummous and fill the crankcase with babaganouj. Run it at 2grand for twenty minutes then open up a bag of pita bread and dig in.
> No really, ask the guys who you got it from but generally run it 2 grand for 20 minutes is par for most motors.



I forgot to ask the boys up at the shop when we took our core back to Syracuse today. Trailered it behind my 4runner. Didn't do to bad for that little 4 banger. My google search turned up a lot of confusing answers so I emailed the rep about the break in procedure. We'll see what she comes up with. The one site I found recommended running at 75% throttle for about 3 hours under load. Not entirely sure how we'll pull that off but I can try at least. I mainly don't want to do anything that might void the warranty.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Break in procedure? Yes. Pack the bearings with hummous and fill the crankcase with babaganouj. Run it at 2grand for twenty minutes then open up a bag of pita bread and dig in.
> No really, ask the guys who you got it from but generally run it 2 grand for 20 minutes is par for most motors.



I alway run them like I stole em lol. Naw I run them long enough to check leaks,belts,thermastat etc. then just work them like I do everything else.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> I alway run them like I stole em lol.



lol. Oddly enough a lot of guys were recommending this method. Granted they were talking about truck diesels but they said after a swap, load it up and head for the hills. Seemed strange to me. The common theme from most people seemed to be don't run it if it's not under load.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. Oddly enough a lot of guys were recommending this method. Granted they were talking about truck diesels but they said after a swap, load it up and head for the hills. Seemed strange to me. The common theme from most people seemed to be don't run it if it's not under load.



Professionally built motors of today really don't have to be babied we have came some distance from soft valve seat days. I always do the obvious checks leaks,oil pressure,temperature etc. Then I just put them to work and keep checking for bugs then maintained afterward. If the machine shop did his job the valves and rings are seated very shortly upon start-up imho.


----------



## treemandan

Important stuff Blakes: Get ahold of those people who you got that motor from and ask for specifications about the break in. Grab a work order and put todays date on it, write: fill crankcase with proper oil ( and write what that proper oil is and how much), write all that sort of stuff down on a work order and date it. The more words the better.
Write about how you changed all the filters and made sure everything was golden. Write down how you went with the manufactuers recomended break in proceedure, write down how you made sure clutch/ belt tension is within specification ( that's a big one). Write it good like: Installed drive belts, checked for proper tension, proper tension is so and so.
Think about how they may catch you on warranty cause if they need to they will.
I would say if you head down to the parts house( pep boys should have something) they would have a book on Cummins engines, for 20 bucks you should buy it for reference to the things I mentioned.
When my chipper was still under warranty I used the oil they said to use.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Important stuff Blakes: Get ahold of those people who you got that motor from and ask for specifications about the break in. Grab a work order and put todays date on it, write: fill crankcase with proper oil ( and write what that proper oil is and how much), write all that sort of stuff down on a work order and date it. The more words the better.
> Write about how you changed all the filters and made sure everything was golden. Write down how you went with the manufactuers recomended break in proceedure, write down how you made sure clutch/ belt tension is within specification ( that's a big one). Write it good like: Installed drive belts, checked for proper tension, proper tension is so and so.
> Think about how they may catch you on warranty cause if they need to they will.
> I would say if you head down to the parts house( pep boys should have something) they would have a book on Cummins engines, for 20 bucks you should buy it for reference to the things I mentioned.
> When my chipper was still under warranty I used the oil they said to use.



Thanks bud. The block came with oil and filters already on it from the shop's test run so I shouldn't have to worry much about that. I gotta go over the warranty paperwork tomorrow and see if anything pops out. I'm still waiting on new hoses and belts to arrive so I'll have some time to sort it all out. I've already got a file started on this project so adding a few more pieces of paper documenting my work shouldn't be an issue. I took pics of the process as well as our machine's current hours so that should help if something goes wrong. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks bud. The block came with oil and filters already on it from the shop's test run so I shouldn't have to worry much about that. I gotta go over the warranty paperwork tomorrow and see if anything pops out. I'm still waiting on new hoses and belts to arrive so I'll have some time to sort it all out. I've already got a file started on this project so adding a few more pieces of paper documenting my work shouldn't be an issue. I took pics of the process as well as our machine's current hours so that should help if something goes wrong. Thanks for the advice.



Yeah it looks like you got the works with that motor. New injection pump? Wowsers! They probably want that oil changed in 100 hours.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Yeah it looks like you got the works with that motor. New injection pump? Wowsers! They probably want that oil changed in 100 hours.



It was set up pretty good. I got the shaft on the one I originally ordered which was supposed to come with starter, alternator and bell housing, not to mention I could keep the core for only a grand more than this unit, which is why I ordered that one. Turns out the factory stopped making it so this was the next best option. I could have got a short block locally for about $800 less than this engine but I figured I'd spend the extra dough and forget the headaches of injectors and the like. I think I did all right at about $6200 once I get my check back for the core. As that chipper sits though, I have an almost new machine for a total of 16K invested. Yeah, I couldn't sell it for that, so I'm married to it but I shouldn't need anything bigger for a few years at least.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> It was set up pretty good. I got the shaft on the one I originally ordered which was supposed to come with starter, alternator and bell housing, not to mention I could keep the core for only a grand more than this unit, which is why I ordered that one. Turns out the factory stopped making it so this was the next best option. I could have got a short block locally for about $800 less than this engine but I figured I'd spend the extra dough and forget the headaches of injectors and the like. I think I did all right at about $6200 once I get my check back for the core. As that chipper sits though, I have an almost new machine for a total of 16K invested. Yeah, I couldn't sell it for that, so I'm married to it but I shouldn't need anything bigger for a few years at least.



Do you take this chipper to be you lawful wedded machine?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Oddly enough a lot of guys were recommending this method. Granted they were talking about truck diesels but they said after a swap, load it up and head for the hills. Seemed strange to me. The common theme from most people seemed to be don't run it if it's not under load.[/QUOTE
> 
> The fact that you care to 'break it in' makes me think you care about your equiptment and I think you should 'break it in' like it is a dependent. Are you the mechanic, or do you got a guy?
> Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you the mechanic, or do you got a guy?
> Jeff



Depends on the job...and my current level of stress at the time work needs to be done. I'm pretty handy but I'm not afraid to pick up the phone either. This one Eric and I are tackling on our own.


----------



## oldirty

just getting in. black walnut in newton split almost to the floor with one half heading to the garage and the other to the neighbors house.

ratchet strapped and bull rope'd them back together and started taking out weight. bucket baby tonight, no crano.

did i mention the 12 hour day first and then the late night gig? gonna be tired tomorrow.......


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> just getting in. black walnut in newton split almost to the floor with one half heading to the garage and the other to the neighbors house.
> 
> ratchet strapped and bull rope'd them back together and started taking out weight. bucket baby tonight, no crano.
> 
> did i mention the 12 hour day first and then the late night gig? gonna be tired tomorrow.......



Be careful bro tired stinks, I know cause I am always tired lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Be careful bro tired stinks, I know cause I am always tired lol



I had about 4 hours sleep last night. Re fi'ing the crib. Spit shined and the guy walks right through.....arrrrggghhh.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I had about 4 hours sleep last night. Re fi'ing the crib. Spit shined and the guy walks right through.....arrrrggghhh.



I know what your feeling there, bud. We devoted this entire past weekend to my brother's pad. Did all the flower beds, weeding, mulching, weedwacking, gardens, trees, etc., etc., and the assessment dude spent a total of 2 minutes outside. Place looked ####in' awesome and all he cared about was square footage and location. Oh, well. Cheers.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> just getting in. black walnut in newton split almost to the floor with one half heading to the garage and the other to the neighbors house.
> 
> ratchet strapped and bull rope'd them back together and started taking out weight. bucket baby tonight, no crano.
> 
> did i mention the 12 hour day first and then the late night gig? gonna be tired tomorrow.......



You wake up yet, man? There's trees that need to die.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I know what your feeling there, bud. We devoted this entire past weekend to my brother's pad. Did all the flower beds, weeding, mulching, weedwacking, gardens, trees, etc., etc., and the assessment dude spent a total of 2 minutes outside. Place looked ####in' awesome and all he cared about was square footage and location. Oh, well. Cheers.



Misery loves company Blakes. Thanks, makes me feel a little better. We busted ass for days esp yesterday.

You got the new mill hooked up and chewing wood yet?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Misery loves company Blakes. Thanks, makes me feel a little better. We busted ass for days esp yesterday.
> 
> You got the new mill hooked up and chewing wood yet?



Just started her tonight. I sent a video to MDS but god forbid I have to try and figure out how to upload it to the wubs. Nothing special anyways. Just a big ol' diesel doing it's thing. I was waiting on new radiator hoses and serpentine belt but just found out today that they won't get here till Monday. My fault really, should have made it a bit more clear that I needed them ASAP. Anyway, put the old ones on to get her going and she's running like a champ. Got the next two days booked so we'll see what she's got. Oil pressure is running above 60 at 1500 rpms and at 40psi around 800rpms. No leaks that I can find. I think we done good. Ready to pay it off in about 4 days work. lol


----------



## treevet

good job man


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> good job man



Thank ya, sir. Got a few beeches that need some destroying tomorrow. lol You still hittin' 'em hard out there?


----------



## teamtree

We dropped 10 trees today.....no clean up....with one minor error on my part....got careless and tried to pull a heavy leaner (16" tree).....poor placement of pull rope....limb broke out and tree set back down on saw...then broke over backwards into the lake......tore my saw up......hooked a chain to it and pulled it out of the water......I tried to pull it just to save from pull it out of the water......goes to show you...the smallest trees can cause big problems.....got my head on straight and dropped the rest in target areas

Grinded 8 stumps....no clean up


----------



## treemandan

teamtree said:


> We dropped 10 trees today.....no clean up....with one minor error on my part....got careless and tried to pull a heavy leaner (16" tree).....poor placement of pull rope....limb broke out and tree set back down on saw...then broke over backwards into the lake......tore my saw up......hooked a chain to it and pulled it out of the water......I tried to pull it just to save from pull it out of the water......goes to show you...the smallest trees can cause big problems.....got my head on straight and dropped the rest in target areas
> 
> Grinded 8 stumps....no clean up



Yeeup!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Thank ya, sir. Got a few beeches that need some destroying tomorrow. lol You still hittin' 'em hard out there?



Destroyin beech trees.....be up with my air gun friendo


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> You wake up yet, man? There's trees that need to die.



didn't fall asleep till about 5 am. (i think i am an insomniac.....) and the alarm went off waaay to early. ummmm. i didnt punch out till 830 tonight. eating and forcing myself to bed.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> didn't fall asleep till about 5 am. (i think i am an insomniac.....) and the alarm went off waaay to early. ummmm. i didnt punch out till 830 tonight. eating and forcing myself to bed.



Nothing screams safety like a climber working on no sleep cheesh thats a sig line there...


----------



## teamtree

*today*

We took down a big Red Oak today.....really nice tree.....up and died about a month ago.......36" dbh....about 80'......lots of rigging....big fun

then grinded 6 stumps and fell a big red oak and took out a chinese chestnut....


----------



## tree md

Had to go bid one at a church today. 1 Oak in the parking lot. Short and squat, maybe 2 cords of wood, wide open drop zone. Hardwood in back that is graveyard dead. One 10" limb is on the roof of the neighbors shop, hung up in another tree. No bark left on this tree. Super dead. No room to drop. Gonna have to climb the neighboring tree, tie in and piece it out like Spiderman. What I live for... A money tree.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Nothing screams safety like a climber working on no sleep cheesh thats a sig line there...



you making mass sense these days tc101. I am guilty of that safety lapse too often myself.:blush:


----------



## treevet

teamtree said:


> We took down a big Red Oak today.....really nice tree.....up and died about a month ago.......36" dbh....about 80'......lots of rigging....big fun
> 
> then grinded 6 stumps and fell a big red oak and took out a chinese chestnut....



Good job teamtree. Figgered you was busy these days haven't heard much from you lately.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Had to go bid one at a church today. 1 Oak in the parking lot. Short and squat, maybe 2 cords of wood, wide open drop zone. Hardwood in back that is graveyard dead. One 10" limb is on the roof of the neighbors shop, hung up in another tree. No bark left on this tree. Super dead. No room to drop. Gonna have to climb the neighboring tree, tie in and piece it out like Spiderman. What I live for... A money tree.



money does in fact grow on trees lol


----------



## treevet

Today we worked on the mansion of the founding father of our town. Big castle like structure built in 1850 (town est in early 1800). Worked on a probably 4 century old plus Bur Oak. Maybe a little vid later.

Worked for 30 years on this property but last owner, hotshot woman from NYC.....I brought in a rented 75 foot crane (prior to owning mine) and cut mass oak wood from over the slate roof and giant protrusions/peaks. Did a perfect job and went to back crane out of the drive and the hitch scraped the road a little (hell the townies scrape the hell out of the roads with skidsteer buckets) so she was not going to pay me until I corrected it.

Told her I would call the city and do what they wanted done on Monday. Asked for payment in cash as I needed it for a bill. She finally , with a lot of crap gave in.

I went straight to the bank and cashed the check, then took mucho pleasure in calling her and telling her to kiss my ass and I enjoyed scratching "her" road up.....ooowww the pleasures of being a company owner.

But guess what? Whoever I have probs with likely I will be back working on their properties after they move away and laughing while doing it. Life just seems to work that way for me. If I can't get along with them....I will for sure outlast them.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> today we worked on the mansion of the founding father of our town. Big castle like structure built in 1850 (town est in early 1800). Worked on a probably 4 century old plus bur oak. Maybe a little vid later.
> 
> Worked for 30 years on this property but last owner, hotshot woman from nyc.....i brought in a rented 75 foot crane (prior to owning mine) and cut mass oak wood from over the slate roof and giant protrusions/peaks. Did a perfect job and went to back crane out of the drive and the hitch scraped the road a little (hell the townies scrape the hell out of the roads with skidsteer buckets) so she was not going to pay me until i corrected it.
> 
> Told her i would call the city and do what they wanted done on monday. Asked for payment in cash as i needed it for a bill. She finally , with a lot of crap gave in.
> 
> I went straight to the bank and cashed the check, then took mucho pleasure in calling her and telling her to kiss my ass and i enjoyed scratching "her" road up.....ooowww the pleasures of being a company owner.
> 
> But guess what? Whoever i have probs with likely i will be back working on their properties after they move away and laughing while doing it. Life just seems to work that way for me. If i can't get along with them....i will for sure outlast them.



lmao!


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Today we worked on the mansion of the founding father of our town. Big castle like structure built in 1850 (town est in early 1800). Worked on a probably 4 century old plus Bur Oak. Maybe a little vid later.
> 
> Worked for 30 years on this property but last owner, hotshot woman from NYC.....I brought in a rented 75 foot crane (prior to owning mine) and cut mass oak wood from over the slate roof and giant protrusions/peaks. Did a perfect job and went to back crane out of the drive and the hitch scraped the road a little (hell the townies scrape the hell out of the roads with skidsteer buckets) so she was not going to pay me until I corrected it.
> 
> Told her I would call the city and do what they wanted done on Monday. Asked for payment in cash as I needed it for a bill. She finally , with a lot of crap gave in.
> 
> I went straight to the bank and cashed the check, then took mucho pleasure in calling her and telling her to kiss my ass and I enjoyed scratching "her" road up.....ooowww the pleasures of being a company owner.
> 
> But guess what? Whoever I have probs with likely I will be back working on their properties after they move away and laughing while doing it. Life just seems to work that way for me. If I can't get along with them....I will for sure outlast them.



She sounds like a beauty... and so do you


I just did a job where I was driving in and out the back yard a few times, when I left I blew the matted grass back up but if its paved screw it. I used to always carry a tub of quick patch but now I just say " its a wearable item". 
I will fix a hole or something I put in a drive or fix a cracked walkway if I drop a tree on it but since I have been plowing I sent my clients a list of things I was responsible for and a list of things I wasn't.
I once put this ones lady's front yard in her back yard, she called all freaking out and asked if I was drunk. I said yes.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Pulled a fast one!*

So, I am on a golf course and pricing the "wants and concerns" of the 'super'.
He is a great guy that I have been working with a long time. His 'needs' and his budget is the 'Line'. He has known close to the cost of his 'wants' and I would make side notes for the obvious 'needs'. He's pretty sly. Smart I mean. 
He drives me around in a golf cart and me with my DBH tape and price list, (contracted by species and dbh- not to include height) , and looking at my note pad. SOOOO, Today, I used Roman numerals. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Today we worked on the mansion of the founding father of our town. Big castle like structure built in 1850 (town est in early 1800). Worked on a probably 4 century old plus Bur Oak. Maybe a little vid later.
> 
> Worked for 30 years on this property but last owner, hotshot woman from NYC.....I brought in a rented 75 foot crane (prior to owning mine) and cut mass oak wood from over the slate roof and giant protrusions/peaks. Did a perfect job and went to back crane out of the drive and the hitch scraped the road a little (hell the townies scrape the hell out of the roads with skidsteer buckets) so she was not going to pay me until I corrected it.
> 
> Told her I would call the city and do what they wanted done on Monday. Asked for payment in cash as I needed it for a bill. She finally , with a lot of crap gave in.
> 
> I went straight to the bank and cashed the check, then took mucho pleasure in calling her and telling her to kiss my ass and I enjoyed scratching "her" road up.....ooowww the pleasures of being a company owner.
> 
> But guess what? Whoever I have probs with likely I will be back working on their properties after they move away and laughing while doing it. Life just seems to work that way for me. If I can't get along with them....I will for sure outlast them.



You are Evil!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

I finished up a reclaimation job today. Not exactly land clearing, more or clearing out underbrush on nelglected portions of a property. Big clumps of wild rose, raspberry,smaller trees ( some dead), you name it. I had at it with the york rake on the Dingo then scooped it up and put it on the truck. Took it all down to Pennhurst for freeeeeeee!
I used to get sent out to do jobs like this with saws and a chipper.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I finished up a reclaimation job today. Not exactly land clearing, more or clearing out underbrush on nelglected portions of a property. Big clumps of wild rose, raspberry,smaller trees ( some dead), you name it. I had at it with the york rake on the Dingo then scooped it up and put it on the truck. Took it all down to Pennhurst for freeeeeeee!
> I used to get sent out to do jobs like this with saws and a chipper.



OMG!! You are turning into a GIRL!!
Jeff :arg:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> OMG!! You are turning into a GIRL!!
> Jeff :arg:



Thanks fer noticing big boy.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finally put the new cummins to work today. A little front yard cut n' toss maple, than some back yard notch n' flops and finished up with the stumps. Cleaned up, rolled out and paid by one. A good first day back at it. Sprung a little leak out the lower radiator hose on the first job but we torqued her down a bit and she stopped squirtin'. Have a good size ash to deadwood tomorrow and a row of arborvitae's to remove. Camping Saturday night, a few estimates Sunday and the dead maples from hell starting Monday.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> She sounds like a beauty... and so do you
> 
> 
> I just did a job where I was driving in and out the back yard a few times, when I left I blew the matted grass back up but if its paved screw it. I used to always carry a tub of quick patch but now I just say " its a wearable item".
> I will fix a hole or something I put in a drive or fix a cracked walkway if I drop a tree on it but since I have been plowing I sent my clients a list of things I was responsible for and a list of things I wasn't.
> I once put this ones lady's front yard in her back yard, she called all freaking out and asked if I was drunk. I said yes.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Finally put the new cummins to work today. A little front yard cut n' toss maple, than some back yard notch n' flops and finished up with the stumps. Cleaned up, rolled out and paid by one. A good first day back at it. Sprung a little leak out the lower radiator hose on the first job but we torqued her down a bit and she stopped squirtin'. Have a good size ash to deadwood tomorrow and a row of arborvitae's to remove. Camping Saturday night, a few estimates Sunday and the dead maples from hell starting Monday.



Are you gonna share pic's?
Jeff


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> She sounds like a beauty... and so do you
> 
> 
> I just did a job where I was driving in and out the back yard a few times, when I left I blew the matted grass back up but if its paved screw it. I used to always carry a tub of quick patch but now I just say " its a wearable item".
> I will fix a hole or something I put in a drive or fix a cracked walkway if I drop a tree on it but since I have been plowing I sent my clients a list of things I was responsible for and a list of things I wasn't.
> I once put this ones lady's front yard in her back yard, she called all freaking out and asked if I was drunk. I said yes.



Wiping tears... LOL, I am laughing too hard...


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> So, I am on a golf course and pricing the "wants and concerns" of the 'super'.
> He is a great guy that I have been working with a long time. His 'needs' and his budget is the 'Line'. He has known close to the cost of his 'wants' and I would make side notes for the obvious 'needs'. He's pretty sly. Smart I mean.
> He drives me around in a golf cart and me with my DBH tape and price list, (contracted by species and dbh- not to include height) , and looking at my note pad. SOOOO, Today, I used Roman numerals.
> Jeff



Lol Ramen noodles that is funny


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Today we worked on the mansion of the founding father of our town. Big castle like structure built in 1850 (town est in early 1800). Worked on a probably 4 century old plus Bur Oak. Maybe a little vid later.
> 
> Worked for 30 years on this property but last owner, hotshot woman from NYC.....I brought in a rented 75 foot crane (prior to owning mine) and cut mass oak wood from over the slate roof and giant protrusions/peaks. Did a perfect job and went to back crane out of the drive and the hitch scraped the road a little (hell the townies scrape the hell out of the roads with skidsteer buckets) so she was not going to pay me until I corrected it.
> 
> Told her I would call the city and do what they wanted done on Monday. Asked for payment in cash as I needed it for a bill. She finally , with a lot of crap gave in.
> 
> I went straight to the bank and cashed the check, then took mucho pleasure in calling her and telling her to kiss my ass and I enjoyed scratching "her" road up.....ooowww the pleasures of being a company owner.
> 
> But guess what? Whoever I have probs with likely I will be back working on their properties after they move away and laughing while doing it. Life just seems to work that way for me. If I can't get along with them....I will for sure outlast them.



I remember that story something like her driving by and seeing you working on her ex -house lol. I have been busy nothing spectacular but jobs anywho


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you gonna share pic's?
> Jeff



Do you feel I'm not open and sharing enough with you, Jeffydear? Here's a shot of my six thousand dollar hat and our hungry chipper. nom nom And I'll toss a shot of Laura in for you too. I do want to be open here after all.


----------



## tree md

In all honesty, my last two jobs went with me mostly because of my demeanor. The last job the woman told me I was right on target with the last guy on price but she said he was just hateful and did not go into near as much depth with her when discussing her tree. She told me that I was hands down a better professional. The job I got today was at a church and the caretaker told me the last guy he talked to said no way, he doesn't work for churches... How do these people stay in business???


----------



## tree md

Blakes... Your wife is HOT!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Blakes... Your wife is HOT!



Lol. Not my wife...yet. I should probably pop the question one of these days though. Any gal that can tolerate my #### for 2 years is worth keeping. The fact she's almost 6 foot and all leg doesn't hurt either. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> In all honesty, my last two jobs went with me mostly because of my demeanor. The last job the woman told me I was right on target with the last guy on price but she said he was just hateful and did not go into near as much depth with her when discussing her tree. She told me that I was hands down a better professional. The job I got today was at a church and the caretaker told me the last guy he talked to said no way, he doesn't work for churches... How do these people stay in business???



I actually get a lot of jobs based on my salesmanship...and I'm getting better at it. Tell the HO what you would do if it was your property, your honesty will shine through and you're in. It ain't all about price.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. Not my wife...yet. I should probably pop the question one of these days though. Any gal that can tolerate my #### for 2 years is worth keeping. The fact she's almost 6 foot and all leg doesn't hurt either. lol



Better not let that one get away bro.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I ain't saying nothing! I forgot what we were talking about! Cool Hat!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> And I'll toss a shot of Laura in for you too. I do want to be open here after all.





as a fellow climber i must say you chose a great crotch to tie into blakes!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> as a fellow climber i must say you chose a great crotch to tie into blakes!!



Heh. You need a long rope for the tall ones. lol Ok, I'm done. I actually was drunk and missing her last night. She's been at the Jersey shore all week but she's coming home today. Kinda pumped.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I remember that story something like her driving by and seeing you working on her ex -house lol. I have been busy nothing spectacular but jobs anywho



similar story....different property rope

I am (can be) a baaad boy


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Heh. You need a long rope for the tall ones. lol Ok, I'm done. I actually was drunk and missing her last night. She's been at the Jersey shore all week but she's coming home today. Kinda pumped.



Your hottie at the shore all week, by herself?......Blakes, let's wise up a little here boy lol. opcorn:


----------



## treevet

couple of picts of yesterday prop.


----------



## treevet

Here is one of the two "Twin Oaks"






gotta change the date on that cam it blanked out yesterday and I am blind as a bat without glasses...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> couple of picts of yesterday prop.



Wow, you work for the munsters:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Wow, you work for the munsters:hmm3grin2orange:



Can't ever give any rep....but you always crack me up rope 

Herm said "hey"


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like my damned internet is out again (I'm on my smartphone).. seems like its down every few weekends lately. Gets real annoying after a few times.. waiting for a tech.


----------



## treevet

Here's a little vid (I still can't edit but workin on it) of a bit of this property....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6upiAzCFy9k


----------



## treevet

I sense a storm approaching. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I sense a storm approaching. Batten down the hatches.



Nah the weathers beautiful and 80 here , not a cloud in the sky , maybe monday some rain thats it ...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I sense a storm approaching. Batten down the hatches.



Wow, they're right on top of treeclimber aren't they!


----------



## ropensaddle

Nothing, absolutely nothing today 2nd day of in two weeks of
Hot
Hot

Hi 101 °F	Sunday
Night
Mostly Clear
Mostly
Clear
Lo 76 °F	Monday

Hot
Hot

Hi 101 °F	Monday
Night
Mostly Clear
Mostly
Clear
Lo 76 °F	Tuesday

Hot
Hot

Hi 100 °F	Tuesday
Night
Mostly Clear
Mostly
Clear
Lo 78 °F	Wednesday

Hot
Hot

Hi 99 °F


----------



## tree md

Hot as Hades here too. 100-102 for the next week.


----------



## Jumper

Long weekend here. Still looking for a new job more in keeping with experience than the one at present. Have a second interview with Canadian Helicopters Tuesday that looks promising!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Unusally cool at the beaches but close to seasonal inland. I love San Diego county! 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Wow, they're right on top of treeclimber aren't they!



yup


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Hot as Hades here too. 100-102 for the next week.



Add in the humidity and it feels awesome! I think our index is supposed to get near 110, I love it, time to get the hay to the barns


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Add in the humidity and it feels awesome! I think our index is supposed to get near 110, I love it, time to get the hay to the barns



Yeah, our heat index is supposed to be 110-115 this week (whatever that means).

One thing I can say about this place is it is a lot more arid than the Southeast and we always pretty much have a breeze blowing. Makes it feel a lot less hotter than the lowlands of the Southeast. I lived in Memphis when I was a kid. TN, AR, MS, anywhere in the lowlands of the delta is Africa hot.


----------



## treevet

you girls gonna show up monday?


----------



## Jumper

Gotta love Alberta in the summer! High 70s and low humidex the norm, only the occasional tornado-23 years ago today for Edmonton!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmonton_Tornado


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> you girls gonna show up monday?



You bet! Can't afford not to work. How else am I gonna pay for my extravagant lifestyle. 

Prolly gonna have some early days tho.


----------



## ct greenman

I painted my 1977 Vigilant today looks brand new now. Photos by my little girl 8yo. Then I cut and split (by hand) about 3/4 cord of maple.



























Some before and after pics.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> You bet! Can't afford not to work. How else am I gonna pay for my extravagant lifestyle.
> 
> Prolly gonna have some early days tho.



Just breakin yo chops md....love the early knock off myself.

Here's a little clip of last weeks job between 2 huge victorian homes I mentioned, wrought iron 150 year old fence, over 2 houses and the grand prize.....a complete functional train set in the yard next to the blue one that runs into the basement and then comes out again....complete with lake (mini) and bridges etc.

Boomed all the way out with the 75 footer and had dead leaders without bark to rope. Tried to attach a porty to the tree by the picker and my 15 foot 3/4 " lanyard wasn't long enough to go around and make a hitch so we wrapped on the tree. Had to get out of the bucket and take dead out of the top and toss it to a small space. This ain't Reg stuff yet but that don't mean I don't do that stuff....just not set up to climb with the cam yet and not bust it up. Workin on it tho.

Why don't you guys get one of these $149 Kodak Playsports and show your stuff?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUZbWInZir0


----------



## tree md

My internet is creeping right now so I'll have to check out the vid a little later. Looking forward to it.

I did have a video camera but someone stole it out of my truck a couple of yeas back. I do have quite a bit of crane footage as well as some nasty storm clean up. I have posted some vids before but for some reason my computer won't play it anymore. At least my laptop won't. One of those things I just need to set down and figure out what the problem is and fix it. I've got some pretty good footage of Treebot doing a removal with a GRCS as well. I like to let him edit his own stuff and put it up. Just haven't had the bandwidth to send it to him (I'm on satellite). Me and the bot tag teamed some storm work a few years ago. Got lots of footage back then.

I do plan to get a new camera this year, I was looking at a friends Kodak today. I think it's the same one you're talking about. Seems like a pretty reasonable price. What I'd really like to get is a helmet cam.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> My internet is creeping right now so I'll have to check out the vid a little later. Looking forward to it.
> 
> I did have a video camera but someone stole it out of my truck a couple of yeas back. I do have quite a bit of crane footage as well as some nasty storm clean up. I have posted some vids before but for some reason my computer won't play it anymore. At least my laptop won't. One of those things I just need to set down and figure out what the problem is and fix it. I've got some pretty good footage of Treebot doing a removal with a GRCS as well. I like to let him edit his own stuff and put it up. Just haven't had the bandwidth to send it to him (I'm on satellite). Me and the bot tag teamed some storm work a few years ago. Got lots of footage back then.
> 
> I do plan to get a new camera this year, I was looking at a friends Kodak today. I think it's the same one you're talking about. Seems like a pretty reasonable price. What I'd really like to get is a helmet cam.



Love to see those vids. I hear ya...sometimes my puter is like mollasses. 

I have set this cam up on the helmet but just got a piece that will work better from Kodak along with a little remote.

Ps. Nice stove ct greenman...I am a big Vt Castings fan and have had many and right now have a Winter Warm insert.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yeah, our heat index is supposed to be 110-115 this week (whatever that means).
> 
> One thing I can say about this place is it is a lot more arid than the Southeast and we always pretty much have a breeze blowing. Makes it feel a lot less hotter than the lowlands of the Southeast. I lived in Memphis when I was a kid. TN, AR, MS, anywhere in the lowlands of the delta is Africa hot.


Lol yup its a sticky heat was splitting wood this evening it looked like it rained by my splitter,ground soaked with ropensweat lol


treevet said:


> you girls gonna show up monday?



Monday just another day I was not going to do nothing today,ended up splitting wood btw if I am a chick would dat make you a homo:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup its a sticky heat was splitting wood this evening it looked like it rained by my splitter,ground soaked with ropensweat lol
> 
> 
> Monday just another day I was not going to do nothing today,ended up splitting wood btw if I am a chick would dat make you a homo:monkey:



Awwww come on vet just joking with ya lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup its a sticky heat was splitting wood this evening it looked like it rained by my splitter,ground soaked with ropensweat lol
> 
> 
> Monday just another day I was not going to do nothing today,ended up splitting wood btw if I am a chick would dat make you a homo:monkey:



homo sapien


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> homo sapien



Lol yup we are all that Some do get past my


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup we are all that Some do get past my



Hey Jeffy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Hey Jeffy:hmm3grin2orange:



I am a homosapien too!!! What room are ya'll in??  
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I am a homosapien too!!! What room are ya'll in??
> Jeff



Room 222 lmfao


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I am a homosapien too!!! What room are ya'll in??
> Jeff





you from San Diego.....or San Francisco Wef?


----------



## tree md

You guys know the difference in a Florida orange and a California orange?

When you suck on a California orange it sucks back... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

Jeff workin for Asplundh now


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Just breakin yo chops md....love the early knock off myself.
> 
> Here's a little clip of last weeks job between 2 huge victorian homes I mentioned, wrought iron 150 year old fence, over 2 houses and the grand prize.....a complete functional train set in the yard next to the blue one that runs into the basement and then comes out again....complete with lake (mini) and bridges etc.
> 
> Boomed all the way out with the 75 footer and had dead leaders without bark to rope. Tried to attach a porty to the tree by the picker and my 15 foot 3/4 " lanyard wasn't long enough to go around and make a hitch so we wrapped on the tree. Had to get out of the bucket and take dead out of the top and toss it to a small space. This ain't Reg stuff yet but that don't mean I don't do that stuff....just not set up to climb with the cam yet and not bust it up. Workin on it tho.
> 
> Why don't you guys get one of these $149 Kodak Playsports and show your stuff?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUZbWInZir0



Nice work TV.

Those leaders can be a PITA to lower when they are that dead. Usually have to take small bites and hope and pray that they don't break apart and wreck something on the ground. My next one is dead as a doornail. No bark even on the trunk. Gonna have to drop down and spiderman it from the neighboring tree.

I kept looking for the train set. I think I saw the mini lake but couldn't see the train set. I guess it's too small to see from up there. Sounds pretty cool tho.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Wow, they're right on top of treeclimber aren't they!



I moderated myself there , not ready for a vacation quite yet..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I moderated myself there , not ready for a vacation quite yet..



That makes sense. I thought what you said was kinda tame, that's why I commented. 

"Punky Blakester", doesnt seem like the snitcher button pushing type to me anyway.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That makes sense. I thought what you said was kinda tame, that's why I commented.
> 
> "Punky Blakester", doesnt seem like the snitcher button pushing type to me anyway.. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yea I don't how he would of reacted so it was best not to find out ya know , now if thats was OD's lady up there , well watch out ..LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That makes sense. I thought what you said was kinda tame, that's why I commented.
> 
> "Punky Blakester", doesnt seem like the snitcher button pushing type to me anyway.. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



So back on track , the bucket blew the clutch yesterday , the chip truck is getting a new turbo exhaust manifold and muffler , glow plugs cause there easy to get too now and I have no trucks running right now that can catch a chip . so In other words I am screwed for tomorrow unless I gonna chip into the open body dump truck have chips flying like a popcorn machine...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> So back on track , the bucket blew the clutch yesterday , the chip truck is getting a new turbo exhaust manifold and muffler , glow plugs cause there easy to get too now and I have no trucks running right now that can catch a chip . so In other words I am screwed for tomorrow unless I gonna chip into the open body dump truck have chips flying like a popcorn machine...



Lol I use only open body one ton so yeah they can be peta. I built a removable chip deflector for mine it greatly reduced chip overspray!


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I use only open body one ton so yeah they can be peta. I built a removable chip deflector for mine it greatly reduced chip overspray!



Ha thats good idea there , tomorrow I will get that chip truck done and back on the road , I have all the parts just got the turbo back from CALI at the toon of 950 and the exhaust mani from Texas at the toon of 99 bucks..


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Good one btw!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> That makes sense. I thought what you said was kinda tame, that's why I commented.
> 
> "Punky Blakester", doesnt seem like the snitcher button pushing type to me anyway.. :hmm3grin2orange:



What? What I miss Sparkles? Take all the jabs you want at me 101 but watch what you say 'bout Laura. And TV, I ain't concerned about letting her go to the shore. Trick is to send her away smilin'. She's not really into Jersey douchebags either. 








lol. I don't exactly consider that any competition whatsoever.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> What? What I miss Sparkles? Take all the jabs you want at me 101 but watch what you say 'bout Laura. And TV, I ain't concerned about letting her go to the shore. Trick is to send her away smilin'. She's not really into Jersey douchebags either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I don't exactly consider that any competition whatsoever.



Lol! "hey Joey were did we park the IROC?? why we leaving? those babes was diggin us in there?" lmfao!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> What? What I miss Sparkles? Take all the jabs you want at me 101 but watch what you say 'bout Laura. And TV, I ain't concerned about letting her go to the shore. Trick is to send her away smilin'. She's not really into Jersey douchebags either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I don't exactly consider that any competition whatsoever.



But those boys got 2 things you ain't got BM....fame....and BIG money. Never understimate that son.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I don't how he would of reacted so it was best not to find out ya know , now if thats was OD's lady up there , well watch out ..LOL



wtf this supposed to mean peckerhead? i told you awhile ago that you were a ******* moron. and that i didn't say chit to anyone about anything. 

both statements hold true.

so what the f you talking about?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> But those boys got 2 things you ain't got BM....fame....and BIG money. Never understimate that son.



And I'm sure their thoughts on hair care products would serve for fantastic conversation.


----------



## tree md

I think they call those haircuts faux hawks.. As in too chicken #### to get a real mohawk...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I think they call those haircuts faux hawks.. As in too chicken #### to get a real mohawk...



Careful, md, start talking hair styles too much and rope will break his gaydar out.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Careful, md, start talking hair styles too much and rope will break his gaydar out.



yup


----------



## tree md

Well, on hairstyles, Mine is getting so thin on top that the best I could prolly manage is a reverse mohawk. Mine is usually stuffed in a bandany under my helmet or in a Stihl hat...


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> yup



OD needs one of them "happy pills".....but got a right to be unhappy. opcorn:


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> OD needs one of them "happy pills".....but got a right to be unhappy. opcorn:



whats this?


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> whats this?



He is going senile, OD, add that to being cranky, well, go easy!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> He is going senile, OD, add that to being cranky, well, go easy!
> Jeff



At least I got excuses.....

Was referring to post 1902 and your alter ego 101 OD.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> At least I got excuses.....
> 
> Was referring to post 1902 and your alter ego 101 OD.



Dang! Look at the time! Nite all!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

believe me tv. if i had an alter ego on AS it wouldn't be a mutt from new jersey. thats for damn sure.


----------



## fishercat

*if you have to look that gay.......................*



treevet said:


> But those boys got 2 things you ain't got BM....fame....and BIG money. Never understimate that son.



to get big money,I don't want big money. I got more fame now than I need.I don't need any more.

How in hell can you go out on public looking like that?

And what kind of friggin moron gets Cadillac tattooed on their body?


----------



## ropensaddle

Gotta go murder three hackburys for new pool construction,may take photos ahhhhhh; I love cake lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> ,
> 
> may take photos ahhhhhh;
> 
> I love cake lol



 Take some cake with you rope.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> At least I got excuses.....
> 
> Was referring to post 1902 and your alter ego 101 OD.



If OD had an alter ego like me he'd be better sticking with it , He's just mad that I don't worship him like all the other OD cult ..... HA


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> believe me tv. if i had an alter ego on AS it wouldn't be a mutt from new jersey. thats for damn sure.



Yea I agree your not cool enough to be me thats for sure ..And if we worked together you'd be taking direct orders from this mutt guaranteed , I have been there and done your job , and if I'm right than it was when you were popping zits in high school son


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> If OD had an alter ego like me he'd be better sticking with it



donde esta la burro?


hey burro. worry not about me will ya. lol.


little crane work today. 2 slang'n it.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Take some cake with you rope.



Our forecast is cake almost finished got about a half of the left to load tomorrow forgot cam Here is our three day outlook beautiful weather ehhhhhh? 

Excessive Heat Warning
Hazardous Weather Outlook

Tonight: Mostly clear, with a low around 80. South wind around 5 mph becoming calm.

Wednesday: Sunny and hot, with a high near 105. Heat index values as high as 113. Calm wind becoming south southwest around 5 mph.

Wednesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 80. South wind around 5 mph becoming calm.

Thursday: A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after 11am. Sunny and hot, with a high near 103. Heat index values as high as 113. Calm wind becoming southwest around 5 mph. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Our forecast is cake almost finished got about a half of the left to load tomorrow forgot cam Here is our three day outlook beautiful weather ehhhhhh?
> 
> Excessive Heat Warning
> Hazardous Weather Outlook
> 
> Tonight: Mostly clear, with a low around 80. South wind around 5 mph becoming calm.
> 
> Wednesday: Sunny and hot, with a high near 105. Heat index values as high as 113. Calm wind becoming south southwest around 5 mph.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 80. South wind around 5 mph becoming calm.
> 
> Thursday: A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after 11am. Sunny and hot, with a high near 103. Heat index values as high as 113. Calm wind becoming southwest around 5 mph. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.



Today was outrageously hot it was forecast at 105 but I think it made it higher I will have to see what the news says. Its dangerous heat though. I love it


----------



## tree md

104 here today. I sweated my cajones off.

Bring on the cool evenings, I'm ready for bow season...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ya'll make me love San Diego even more!
Jeff 
Unusually cool for us this year. Coolest in 100 years. Take that, Al Gore!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> 104 here today. I sweated my cajones off.
> 
> Bring on the cool evenings, I'm ready for bow season...



Cold front Wednesday be 100 Thursday and Friday so it ain't too bad! 107 today index 114


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Ya'll make me love San Diego even more!
> Jeff
> Unusually cool for us this year. Coolest in 100 years. Take that, Al Gore!
> Jeff



One minor problem.....you can't even scratch your head around there without your elbow bumping into another person.


----------



## tree md

I flew to San Diego back in June of 2006. It was 92 degrees when I left Tulsa International and 72 degrees when I landed in San Diego at around noon. I almost didn't leave when it was time for me to go.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> One minor problem.....you can't even scratch your head around there without your elbow bumping into another person.



Dang that would be bad I can't think how many I would bump pulling it out to wizz:monkey:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Dang that would be bad I can't think how many I would bump pulling it out to wizz:monkey:



NOther thing to worry bout...Lots of weenie grabbers out there. :kilt:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> NOther thing to worry bout...Lots of weenie grabbers out there. :kilt:



Lol I only have two fists crap.:monkey:


----------



## treevet

You'd have to get a conceal carry permit to walk around with the gaydar gun lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You'd have to get a conceal carry permit to walk around with the gaydar gun lol.



Oh hell no me stay in country with real bunny's not funny bunny's lol! I don't think I would be their type, the lazy eye would scare em off


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> donde esta la burro?
> 
> 
> hey burro. worry not about me will ya. lol.
> 
> 
> little crane work today. 2 slang'n it.



Yea your old lady does call me THE BURRO , ya wanna know why? PM me I'll show ya ...


----------



## Mikecutstrees

We removed a 5 stem white cedar across the river today. I climbed it, tossed the branches over the house drop, speed lined the tops and lowered out the wood. Chunked and tossed the last few feet then dropped the sticks once below the power. Tree was an inch away from the gutter. About 70' tall and the two biggest leads were about 20" diameter. Tall tree climber did some deadwood removal on some sugar maples, sheared some spruces and removed a big leader over the driveway for the neighbor with the bucket. Got soaked though. Filled up the Fuso with chips. All in all a good day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mikecutstrees said:


> We removed a 5 stem white cedar across the river today. I climbed it, tossed the branches over the house drop, speed lined the tops and lowered out the wood. Chunked and tossed the last few feet then dropped the sticks once below the power. Tree was an inch away from the gutter. About 70' tall and the two biggest leads were about 20" diameter. Tall tree climber did some deadwood removal on some sugar maples, sheared some spruces and removed a big leader over the driveway for the neighbor with the bucket. Got soaked though. Filled up the Fuso with chips. All in all a good day.



And still had time to post! You da man!!
Jeff oke:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea your old lady does call me THE BURRO , ya wanna know why? PM me I'll show ya ...



You really got to think about "taking it out on here". Once you guys feel some-one has "crossed a line", ya'll should go to PM or something 'private'. I bet these talkings make the the Mod's stay up late. Just saying.
Jeff 
CTSP
ARG!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You really got to think about "taking it out on here". Once you guys feel some-one has "crossed a line", ya'll should go to PM or something 'private'. I bet these talkings make the the Mod's stay up late. Just saying.
> Jeff
> CTSP
> ARG!!!


Maybe your right ...But I have nothing but love for my sling slinging homie from beantown


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe your right ...But I have nothing but love for my sling slinging homie from beantown



gaydar detector is buzzing


----------



## tree md

Three trees today. Two mature hardwoods (one about 6' DBH) and a medium Hickory. All storm damage from a couple of years ago. All rope and saddle work.

Fat boy on a rope:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Someone should photo-shop a head on you-haha.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Yeah... Maybe Brad Pit... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Yeah... Maybe Brad Pit... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

Stihl-O-Matic said:


>



busted my ass all day and that is the best laugh I have had so far SOM..

Rep if I can 

just as i thought, have to get you later


----------



## tree md

LOL!

You good looking devil you, don't you never die!!!


----------



## oldirty

lol. not bad!!


----------



## treevet

We put the finishing touches on a giant tri stem oak that was breaking up from an overload of acorns and weak wood and structure....not my decision but ho's. New roof on house and neighbors busted up from it over years multiple times.

Large dia. 100 plus feet tall past the peak of the house wires and n'bor's house sideways. A removal we routinely do and as I have said before....a job that maybe 5 to 10 percent of the tree guys in the area or on the forums would be capable of completing.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## tree md

Nice work TV! 

Don't you love it when you can get right up next to them like that???


----------



## tree MDS

Damn nice tree you old bastard! Must've taken an extra tablespoon of metamucil this am for that bad dog! Looking good!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey, what is with the 5 to 10 percent of guys thing? Looked like pretty much a tree job. But, 5-10%. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Thanks mds my drink of choice is geritol.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey, what is with the 5 to 10 percent of guys thing? Looked like pretty much a tree job. But, 5-10%.
> Jeff



That is why I am a TREEman and you are a SALESman. You got no clue.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Damn nice tree you old bastard! Must've taken an extra tablespoon of metamucil this am for that bad dog! Looking good!



lol!


great effort tv! question. you say you a 2man band. that mean you got your groundman up there making cuts while you craning or are you making the cut then going over to the crane to move it? 

that was a big tree for sure. too bad she had to start rattling apart in her old age. but i am glad to see it was you doing the work. again great effort.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> That is why I am a TREEman and you are a SALESman. You got no clue.



You know I don't do sales, I was just wondering about the low percentage you gave regarding your perception of guy's being able to do it. Yeah, big tree, yeah , good job. But the 5-10%?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> great effort tv! question. you say you a 2man band. that mean you got your groundman up there making cuts while you craning or are you making the cut then going over to the crane to move it?
> 
> that was a big tree for sure. too bad she had to start rattling apart in her old age. but i am glad to see it was you doing the work. again great effort.



Thanks Justin. I could knocked that one quicker with a big sub crane but felt like doing it with my rig so I had to lower some stuff out over the roof prior to taking out the wood with the crane (70 ft without jib on). The first pict is after mass stuff had already been taken out where I could blow it or butthitch lower it. 

You know a new cement walkway, driveway, or landscaping might just as well be a roof with that heavy stuff. 

I do all the aerial stuff and my gm runs the crane. Picture is of my boy, a 20 year college student who is not that into it yet and works occassionally.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> You know I don't do sales, I was just wondering about the low percentage you gave regarding your perception of guy's being able to do it. Yeah, big tree, yeah , good job. But the 5-10%?
> Jeff



Yeah, 5 to 10 percent.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

What was the Diameter on that big Oak, Tree Vet? Nice crane too. What year is it?

Mike


----------



## treevet

Mikecutstrees said:


> What was the Diameter on that big Oak, Tree Vet? Nice crane too. What year is it?
> 
> Mike



Probably around a 4'dbh Mike but it got fatter higher up and split into 3 big leads and had 8 cables in it (pita).

86 GMC with Detroit and RO Stinger boom.

The other truck is a 92 Topkick with a 75' wh Teco and a Cat diesel.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Thats cool, we removed a 46" Silver Maple last week. Wish we had a crane for that one. I think I have a picture. I'll see if I can post it tonight. RO Stingers look like good low cost cranes... Mike


----------



## tree md

TV, are you still thinking about getting a new crane?


----------



## dh1984

well i busted 3 ricks of wood by hand today and then took and rested and then took and went out and cutt some more.to get ready for the winter custormers they will buying it like no ones business this year lol.maybe i'll get enuff money this year to buy me a hydro splitter hopefully


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> TV, are you still thinking about getting a new crane?



I came inches from getting a bigger newer one last year and had the financing approved then reconsidered. Right now I am refinancing my house so have to wait. Then I have my eye on a real nice commercial property with a couple of big bays that is near and a good price, then comes the newer crane md.


----------



## treevet

dh1984 said:


> well i busted 3 ricks of wood by hand today and then took and rested and then took and went out and cutt some more.to get ready for the winter custormers they will buying it like no ones business this year lol.maybe i'll get enuff money this year to buy me a hydro splitter hopefully



Timberwolf will find you a company to finance splitting stuff, then you can pay it back while you make money at the same time.


----------



## fishercat

*you better get a good laugh.*



treevet said:


> busted my ass all day and that is the best laugh I have had so far SOM..
> 
> Rep if I can
> 
> just as i thought, have to get you later



That picture cost the taxpayers of Hartford CT a fortune.


----------



## treevet

fishercat said:


> That picture cost the taxpayers of Hartford CT a fortune.



I don't get it fishercat? I am not a fan of libs/dems either but is that what you mean?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Probably around a 4'dbh Mike but it got fatter higher up and split into 3 big leads and had 8 cables in it (pita).
> 
> 86 GMC with Detroit and RO Stinger boom.
> 
> The other truck is a 92 Topkick with a 75' wh Teco and a Cat diesel.



Wonder who put them cables in her lol, good job Tv.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Wonder who put them cables in her lol, good job Tv.



Twas not I Rope. 

Will take a pict later to show you why. They were way too low in the first set so another tree co came in and put in another set and the procedure was quite amusing.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Thanks mds my drink of choice is geritol.


lmfao
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> lmfao
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKVbh_kpjgU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Dern it sometimes this dern no embed stuff chaps my ass lol. It was george jones I don't need your rockin chair, your geritol or your medicare


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Dern it sometimes this dern no embed stuff chaps my ass lol. It was george jones I don't need your rockin chair, your geritol or your medicare



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKVbh_kpjgU


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKVbh_kpjgU



I am right behind ya vet but the song fit ya know!


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKVbh_kpjgU



Isn't that Mark Chestnut and Tracy Byrd too?

When I was younger I admired those old timers that had mass experience and were independents and had real nice stuff.

Lovestrum asks me how I know it is 5 to 10 percent? Well nobody in any tree company yards or on any of these forums has any more experience than I do. I can still climb every day all week if it is with spikes and maybe every day now that I have a Wraptor without spikes. Been up in the trees every day cept Sundays since 1969 except for couple years USMC and not including all the huge amount of time I spent climbing trees as a kid without equipment.

You look at Don Blair....I saw him at the first tree expo ever in '80 Arbor Age convention blabbing away to a captive audience...."welllll, we only do a few VERY DRAMATIC jobs a year anymore" ha that was 30 years ago and I have been climbing every day since then while he is out selling equipment (nothing wrong with that). Jerry Beranak.....he still does some work I guess but has been mainly selling his vids and whatever else he does... They are both my age. I think Roger Barnett still climbs often but I did not say I have more experience....but rather....no one has any more up in the tree time than I do.

I am up in the trees every day and run a 2 man crew that has given me a lot of equipment and lets me live in a 400k$ house and fill it with antiques, toys etc etc. Never inherited a cent, wife hasn't worked in 10 years and before that she never gave a cent to anything anyways.

What am I gonna do (you all I mean) when I get old? Put the fork down earlier and get to the gym and buy anything that makes the job easier and don't ever think about quitting.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Isn't that Mark Chestnut and Tracy Byrd too?
> 
> When I was younger I admired those old timers that had mass experience and were independents and had real nice stuff.
> 
> Lovestrum asks me how I know it is 5 to 10 percent? Well nobody in any tree company yards or on any of these forums has any more experience than I do. I can still climb every day all week if it is with spikes and maybe every day now that I have a Wraptor. Been up in the trees every day cept Sundays since 1969 except for couple years USMC and not including all the huge amount of time I spent climbing trees as a kid without equipment.
> 
> You look at Don Blair....I saw him at the first tree expo ever in '80 Arbor Age convention blabbing away to a captive audience...."welllll, we only do a few VERY DRAMATIC jobs a year anymore" ha that was 30 years ago and I have been climbing every day since then while he is out selling equipment (nothing wrong with that). Jerry Beranak.....he still does some work I guess but has been mainly selling his vids and whatever else he does... They are both my age. I think Roger Barnett still climbs often but I did not say I have more experience....but rather....no one has any more up in the tree time than I do.
> 
> I am up in the trees every day and run a 2 man crew that has given me a lot of equipment and lets me live in a 400k$ house and fill it with antiques, toys etc etc.
> 
> What am I gonna do (you all I mean) when I get old? Put the fork down earlier and get to the gym and buy anything that makes the job easier and don't ever think about quitting.



Yup May need some moderation when you get old Tv. I hope to be able til I am 80 even if it gets to twice a week. I think I may have spent more time off the ground in my life than on it. I have much tree time too bro.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yup May need some moderation when you get old Tv. I hope to be able til I am 80 even if it gets to twice a week. I think I may have spent more time off the ground in my life than on it. I have much tree time too bro.



You'll prob get a chance to catch up with me some day rope....

But not today, haha, c ya....off to work.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You'll prob get a chance to catch up with me some day rope....
> 
> But not today, haha, c ya....off to work.:greenchainsaw:



brawhaha I gotta go clean up stump grindings gonna get behind more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> I don't get it fishercat? I am not a fan of libs/dems either but is that what you mean?



i think fish is giving som some crap for enjoying himself on the internet while working for the hpd. lol


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> i think fish is giving som some crap for enjoying himself on the internet while working for the hpd. lol



Ya right.. good use of taxpayer's money right there..

Oh well, I guess for a cop, at least he has good taste in his aspirations.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


>



Hey thats a nice crane there , I bet you make some money with it too , what is the size 18 ton ?


----------



## tree md

I got another large Oak that I need to take a large, dead, hazard limb out of. Was going to do it this morning but believe it or not we finally got a little rain here this morning. Going to do it tomorrow. 

Got to leave here in a minute and bid a small job in town. Client is not supposed to be there so I am going in shorts and sandals... 

Got to bid another one over lines tomorrow for a neighbor up the street.


----------



## treeclimber101

I did a day rate , removed 20 medium sized red and white oak , did the stumps and have one more day at the same job monday, this place is heaven , just thinning the herd and I may be able to get the neighbor , its just a shame that I couldn't take the wood .. No bucket either so I rotated with the other climber and tip tyed a good bit ....


----------



## fishercat

*I'm not a lib/Dem................*



treevet said:


> I don't get it fishercat? I am not a fan of libs/dems either but is that what you mean?



and neither is SOM. He just veered off the path a little.


Actually,I was just messing with him.


----------



## fishercat

*you got it!*



oldirty said:


> i think fish is giving som some crap for enjoying himself on the internet while working for the hpd. lol



I didn't think it was that difficult to figure out.Maybe some folks just had a rough week.


----------



## fishercat

*no surprise.*



treeclimber101 said:


> I did a day rate , removed 20 medium sized red and white oak , did the stumps and have one more day at the same job monday, this place is heaven , just thinning the herd and I may be able to get the neighbor , its just a shame that I couldn't take the wood .. No bucket either so I rotated with the other climber and tip tyed a good bit ....



everyone around here is keeping the wood.They think they are saving money by us not taking it away I guess.Maybe they want it.Most look like the have never burned more than a candle.

I think I have brought wood home from two jobs this year.It's fine with me,I have wood from last year that I don't have time to split.


----------



## tree md

Well, at least he wasn't sleeping in his cruiser. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fishercat

*not anymore.*



tree md said:


> Well, at least he wasn't sleeping in his cruiser. :hmm3grin2orange:



they took that away long ago.Hard to get the smell of Ethnic food out of the headliner.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Well, at least he wasn't sleeping in his cruiser. :hmm3grin2orange:



Never did much sleeping on the job, not a real safe city for such foolish actions. But I may take a minute or two at my desk now during my lunch to enjoy some time on AS. 16 plus years doing what I do and what Ive given up I have earned it whether or not some here agree with it. Those that bash cops (not those friends here that do it out of fun) for just being cops need to realize that just like people you cant judge all cops by their cover. The men and woman that work in my city and other cities like it spend the majority of their time dealing with REAL crime, people who really need help or really deserve to go to jail, predators who dont live by the same rules as society in general. I have no problem with hammering cops that waist time bothering Innocent people over minor issues because they have nothing better to do. 

But I hate it when people lump me in with them, in 16 years I have NEVER written a speeding ticket and only arrested 3 people for DUI but one was a state legislator and the others caused serious accidents injuring people. But on the other hand I lost count on how many murderers or armed robbery suspects Ive arrested.


----------



## treemandan

*OC Maryland*













Making a boat outta a box



















We won the cardboard box race and got free snowcones


----------



## tree md

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Never did much sleeping on the job, not a real safe city for such foolish actions. But I may take a minute or two at my desk now during my lunch to enjoy some time on AS. 16 plus years doing what I do and what Ive given up I have earned it whether or not some here agree with it. Those that bash cops (not those friends here that do it out of fun) for just being cops need to realize that just like people you cant judge all cops by there cover. The men and woman that work in my city and other cities like it spend the majority of their time dealing with REAL crime, people who really need help or really deserve to go to jail, predators who dont live by the same rules as society in general. I have no problem with hammering cops that waist time bothering Innocent people over minor issues because they have nothing better to do.
> 
> But I hate it when people lump me in with them, in 16 years I have NEVER written a speeding ticket and only arrested 3 people for DUI but one was a state legislator and the others caused serious accidents injuring people. But on the other hand I lost count on how many murderers or armed robbery suspects Ive arrested.



I'd rep you for that if I could buddy.


----------



## treemandan

Dancing on the boardwalk








The teacups at Trimpers made me sick








Crabbin













Everything was allright once I got that hammer away from her. I felt bad fot the people seated next to us.


----------



## tree md

I'd rep you too if I could Dano. Now that's what I call taking care of the important stuff.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Making a boat outta a box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won the cardboard box race and got free snowcones




Thats it man thats what life is all about, nice pics


----------



## treemandan




----------



## jefflovstrom

Cool!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

That little monkey of mine made it all the way to the top of the rock wall AND once she got behind the wheel of the go carts it was havoc. I am very tired. We were down there a week, cost me 1400!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like good times.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

That is sweet dano..though I am not really feeling it at the moment. 

Good for you though man!

What about the workie work though gayboy.. I mean dano.

Is that Jersey shore??


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> That is sweet dano..though I am not really feeling it at the moment.
> 
> Good for you though man!
> 
> What about the workie work though gayboy.. I mean dano.
> 
> Is that Jersey shore??



Thanks Paul, coming from you that means squat you ####ing hamhead. Work is for suckers. No I love ya buddy.

We went to Maryland, its a hellhole I gotta say. You gotta watch yer ass or you'll end up fishbait. Not much to do down there but spend money like Rockerfeller and eat... and drink. I pried myself outta bed each morning with a bloody mary. I'd like to go back to Aruba where they let you drive down the road stinking ass drunk. As soon as I pull this dilldoe outta my ass and wipe the jiz off my lips I gotta go back to work, thanks for asking.


----------



## tree md

Hey Dan, got anymore pics of the hotties hanging out on the boardwalk??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Thanks Paul, coming from you that means squat you ####ing hamhead. Work is for suckers. No I love ya buddy.
> 
> We went to Maryland, its a hellhole I gotta say. You gotta watch yer ass or you'll end up fishbait. Not much to do down there but spend money like Rockerfeller and eat... and drink. I pried myself outta bed each morning with a bloody mary. I'd like to go back to Aruba where they let you drive down the road stinking ass drunk. As soon as I pull this dilldoe outta my ass and wipe the jiz off my lips I gotta go back to work, thanks for asking.



As usual, you leave me speechless dano.. 

Have a good rest of trip bud!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> As usual, you leave me speechless dano..
> 
> Have a good rest of trip bud!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Thanks Paul, coming from you that means squat you ####ing hamhead. Work is for suckers. No I love ya buddy.
> 
> We went to Maryland, its a hellhole I gotta say. You gotta watch yer ass or you'll end up fishbait. Not much to do down there but spend money like Rockerfeller and eat... and drink. I pried myself outta bed each morning with a bloody mary. I'd like to go back to Aruba where they let you drive down the road stinking ass drunk. As soon as I pull this dilldoe outta my ass and wipe the jiz off my lips I gotta go back to work, thanks for asking.



Nice man, real nice. Looks like a fun time.


----------



## treevet

Looks like a great get a way Dano. Is the hottie in the pict your wife? Very pretty girl. :yourock:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Looks like a great get a way Dano. Is the hottie in the pict your wife? Very pretty girl. :yourock:



Wow treeman's wife , my mom , my wife, cheezus please lay off the levitra its distracting ya pops ....


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Wanna hear about my day?*

Good. Actually I'm gonna start about a month back so bear with me. 

So...my chipper starts smoking quite a bit and burning mad oil so I talk to my buddy and that combined with a few other bits of info led me to believe my engine was just about toast. Whatever, #### it, buy the dingo next year, let's get this chipper set up primo. Checked some prices, saw some decent deals and decided to go the most expensive route through Cummins Northeast and buy a brand new engine specifically built for our application straight from the ####### factory. The lady wants 7K? Done. Wired the next day.

A week goes by, I hear nothing so I give the lady a jingle to find out the scoop. She calls me back a day later with news that they're no longer making that specific engine new at the factory and my next best option was a recon engine which was $800 dollars less but I needed to give them a core deposit on this unit so I had to pay an extra grand to get the ball rolling again but she promised my engine to me in 3 days. Kinda sucks cause I can't keep the core but I'm getting a total of $1800 back now so I saved $800 and get essentially a new engine. Notice the word essentially there. It's important.

The engine shows up Monday, the 26th of July, work is starting to back up a bit but no biggie, we tear into it, get everything bolted together and ready to go but I was waiting on a few parts from my Bandit dealer to make sure everything was absolutely perfect when I fired her up. Took the core back the next day but because I made the "deposit" in two different payments they said they would send me the check. Nice office, good guys, free six thousand dollar hats, no need to not trust them. Still haven't seen that. 

Anyway, we got her bolted down and tested Thursday, the 29th and everything seemed good, nice oil pressure, no leaks, no skips, I think we done good, not as good as we were hoping but good enough. Friday, Saturday and Monday we bang out some serious with the chipper. At least a week's worth of regular work we focused in on and got done in three days to help get caught up. Tuesday and Wednesday were no different except we didn't use the chipper, they were just long ass days. So we're feeling pretty good come Thursday morning. We had a little trim and a takedown to do around the corner, figured we'd be buttoned up by noon and could head off to the Black River for the white water rafting trip we'd planned a month back before this mess started.

You're probably wondering where the hell this story is going, aren't you? Well...about half an hour into chipping this little job up our chipper loses oil pressure and the murphy switch kills it when it hit 20psi. Odd, right? So we let her cool down a bit and try again, this time she dies in about 5 minutes. Ok, this is bad. At operating temp and revs I'm only seeing 30 psi when a week ago I was seeing 60. We threw the rest of the wood and brush in the back of the truck and took a minute to regroup. We decided to call Bandit and have them overnight a new oil pressure gauge as well as the tuping that connects it to our engine. Maybe that's clogged, IDK. We still went whitewater rafting ( which was a blast, btw ) but the chipper was still weighing pretty heavily on our minds.

So here's what I did today...

I woke up at about 5:30, hungover, in the middle of the woods at some campground just outside of Watertown, Ny. We grabbed our sleeping bags and coolers and headed home. The box from Bandit had arrived so we got to work. Didn't take more than 15 minutes to hook up the new gauge and realize we had an issue. So I got on the horn with Cummins Northeast and put my game face on. 

Mother ####er says they can't do anything till Monday, #### that, you'll get a ####### mechanic in today unless you wanna pay my mother ####ing rental bill come Monday. I cut a deal with the guy that I will haul the chipper up to Syracuse if he gets a mechanic there to meet me. So, back on the road we go. 

The mech pulled the oil pan off, checked some some stuff while Eric and I chilled out in the parking lot for a few hours. Dude didn't find anything wrong so he buttoned her up and decided to fire it up and see what she does. Oil pressure bumps up to 50 psi an full rev and holds steady around 30 at low. He thinks that whatever he didn't do might have solved the problem. He says to me that she's probably ok but there's no guarantee what she'll do once under load. Well Bub, as it turns out I got plenty of #### in the back of the truck we can fire through right now. 

So we got down to business for about 10 minutes blasting some chunks of wood through the old Bandit and sure enough, the oil pressure was slowly starting to drop the harder we worked her. 

Back in the shop, dude's tearing apart the front end now to get to the oil pump which was what I told him the issue probably was 6 hours ago before he wasted my whole ####### Saturday. We decide to jet for an hour to give him space, get some food and try to relax. When we get back he's buttoning her up once again. Says there was a bolt loose on the oil pump and she was probably sucking some air in there but he tightened it down and it should be fixed now. I'm starting to wonder how many other bolts weren't tightened properly in the essentially new engine now. 

But he gets her together and we fire it up. 26 mother ####ing psi. At an idle, no load, low temp. You've got to be ####ing kidding me!?!?! I just spent 6 ####in' G's on this ####### engine that wasn't the one I wanted after you ####ed me around on the first deal and now you're standing there scrathin' your mother ####in' head after 8 ####### hours of fiddling with this unit that your sorry ass is trained to work on while I waste a beautiful ####ing Saturday smoking cigarettes in your parking lot and your so completely dumbfounded that it's acting the way it is that it finally hits me that there's no way in ####ing hell that I'm going to see this chipper spitting out chips by Monday morning. 

The mechanic ( I gotta give him credit for sticking with the deal at 6PM on a Saturday ) dug a bit further into it and cut open the oil filter. Boom. Flakes of both steel and aluminum were found. 

Guy says most likely a bearing but at this point I want a whole new unit. And I should probably sue them for downtime and rental fees but don't know if I want the hassle or if I could even win. Anyways, I pulled in my drive about an hour ago and drank four beers while writing this. 

That about sums it up.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow treeman's wife , my mom , my wife, cheezus please lay off the levitra its distracting ya pops ....



Don't get angry 101,,,,,I still like your wife best


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Good. Actually I'm gonna start about a month back so bear with me.
> 
> So...my chipper starts smoking quite a bit and burning mad oil so I talk to my buddy and that combined with a few other bits of info led me to believe my engine was just about toast. Whatever, #### it, buy the dingo next year, let's get this chipper set up primo. Checked some prices, saw some decent deals and decided to go the most expensive route through Cummins Northeast and buy a brand new engine specifically built for our application straight from the ####### factory. The lady wants 7K? Done. Wired the next day.
> 
> A week goes by, I hear nothing so I give the lady a jingle to find out the scoop. She calls me back a day later with news that they're no longer making that specific engine new at the factory and my next best option was a recon engine which was $800 dollars less but I needed to give them a core deposit on this unit so I had to pay an extra grand to get the ball rolling again but she promised my engine to me in 3 days. Kinda sucks cause I can't keep the core but I'm getting a total of $1800 back now so I saved $800 and get essentially a new engine. Notice the word essentially there. It's important.
> 
> The engine shows up Monday, the 26th of July, work is starting to back up a bit but no biggie, we tear into it, get everything bolted together and ready to go but I was waiting on a few parts from my Bandit dealer to make sure everything was absolutely perfect when I fired her up. Took the core back the next day but because I made the "deposit" in two different payments they said they would send me the check. Nice office, good guys, free six thousand dollar hats, no need to not trust them. Still haven't seen that.
> 
> Anyway, we got her bolted down and tested Thursday, the 29th and everything seemed good, nice oil pressure, no leaks, no skips, I think we done good, not as good as we were hoping but good enough. Friday, Saturday and Monday we bang out some serious with the chipper. At least a week's worth of regular work we focused in on and got done in three days to help get caught up. Tuesday and Wednesday were no different except we didn't use the chipper, they were just long ass days. So we're feeling pretty good come Thursday morning. We had a little trim and a takedown to do around the corner, figured we'd be buttoned up by noon and could head off to the Black River for the white water rafting trip we'd planned a month back before this mess started.
> 
> You're probably wondering where the hell this story is going, aren't you? Well...about half an hour into chipping this little job up our chipper loses oil pressure and the murphy switch kills it when it hit 20psi. Odd, right? So we let her cool down a bit and try again, this time she dies in about 5 minutes. Ok, this is bad. At operating temp and revs I'm only seeing 30 psi when a week ago I was seeing 60. We threw the rest of the wood and brush in the back of the truck and took a minute to regroup. We decided to call Bandit and have them overnight a new oil pressure gauge as well as the tuping that connects it to our engine. Maybe that's clogged, IDK. We still went whitewater rafting ( which was a blast, btw ) but the chipper was still weighing pretty heavily on our minds.
> 
> So here's what I did today...
> 
> I woke up at about 5:30, hungover, in the middle of the woods at some campground just outside of Watertown, Ny. We grabbed our sleeping bags and coolers and headed home. The box from Bandit had arrived so we got to work. Didn't take more than 15 minutes to hook up the new gauge and realize we had an issue. So I got on the horn with Cummins Northeast and put my game face on.
> 
> Mother ####er says they can't do anything till Monday, #### that, you'll get a ####### mechanic in today unless you wanna pay my mother ####ing rental bill come Monday. I cut a deal with the guy that I will haul the chipper up to Syracuse if he gets a mechanic there to meet me. So, back on the road we go.
> 
> The mech pulled the oil pan off, checked some some stuff while Eric and I chilled out in the parking lot for a few hours. Dude didn't find anything wrong so he buttoned her up and decided to fire it up and see what she does. Oil pressure bumps up to 50 psi an full rev and holds steady around 30 at low. He thinks that whatever he didn't do might have solved the problem. He says to me that she's probably ok but there's no guarantee what she'll do once under load. Well Bub, as it turns out I got plenty of #### in the back of the truck we can fire through right now.
> 
> So we got down to business for about 10 minutes blasting some chunks of wood through the old Bandit and sure enough, the oil pressure was slowly starting to drop the harder we worked her.
> 
> Back in the shop, dude's tearing apart the front end now to get to the oil pump which was what I told him the issue probably was 6 hours ago before he wasted my whole ####### Saturday. We decide to jet for an hour to give him space, get some food and try to relax. When we get back he's buttoning her up once again. Says there was a bolt loose on the oil pump and she was probably sucking some air in there but he tightened it down and it should be fixed now. I'm starting to wonder how many other bolts weren't tightened properly in the essentially new engine now.
> 
> But he gets her together and we fire it up. 26 mother ####ing psi. At an idle, no load, low temp. You've got to be ####ing kidding me!?!?! I just spent 6 ####in' G's on this ####### engine that wasn't the one I wanted after you ####ed me around on the first deal and now you're standing there scrathin' your mother ####in' head after 8 ####### hours of fiddling with this unit that your sorry ass is trained to work on while I waste a beautiful ####ing Saturday smoking cigarettes in your parking lot and your so completely dumbfounded that it's acting the way it is that it finally hits me that there's no way in ####ing hell that I'm going to see this chipper spitting out chips by Monday morning.
> 
> The mechanic ( I gotta give him credit for sticking with the deal at 6PM on a Saturday ) dug a bit further into it and cut open the oil filter. Boom. Flakes of both steel and aluminum were found.
> 
> Guy says most likely a bearing but at this point I want a whole new unit. And I should probably sue them for downtime and rental fees but don't know if I want the hassle or if I could even win. Anyways, I pulled in my drive about an hour ago and drank four beers while writing this.
> 
> That about sums it up.



Man that hurts reading that schit Blakes. I feel bad for you. Been down that kind of road many times over the years. Life is a war of attrition. Hang in there and just beat it whatever it takes. 

They agree to a replacement unit? They should do the install at no charge.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Man that hurts reading that schit Blakes. I feel bad for you. Been down that kind of road many times over the years. Life is a war of attrition. Hang in there and just beat it whatever it takes.
> 
> They agree to a replacement unit? They should do the install at no charge.



The guy told me they need to follow procedure and find out what specifically went wrong with the old engine before he knows what course of action to take. That won't happen till Monday. I don't think I'll be happy with anything other than another engine at this point. They'll be taking care of the installation for me and they're going to put in a few other parts while they have it apart. It seems like they're trying to make it right but in the end it's me that's still getting the #### up my ass.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> The guy told me they need to follow procedure and find out what specifically went wrong with the old engine before he knows what course of action to take. That won't happen till Monday. I don't think I'll be happy with anything other than another engine at this point. They'll be taking care of the installation for me and they're going to put in a few other parts while they have it apart. It seems like they're trying to make it right but in the end it's me that's still getting the #### up my ass.



Might want to have a little convo with your lawyer (and let them know you are too).


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Might want to have a little convo with your lawyer (and let them know you are too).



I've thought about it. And I did use the "L" word yesterday morning when the guy first told me he wouldn't have anybody in the shop till Monday. Magically, a mechanic was then available. The problem is that I really don't have all that much work lined up and I could probably put it off without going the rental route which doesn't really give me expenses to recoup. If I go the rental route and for some reason can't recoup my expenses I've then shot my own foot.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I've thought about it. And I did use the "L" word yesterday morning when the guy first told me he wouldn't have anybody in the shop till Monday. Magically, a mechanic was then available. The problem is that I really don't have all that much work lined up and I could probably put it off without going the rental route which doesn't really give me expenses to recoup. If I go the rental route and for some reason can't recoup my expenses I've then shot my own foot.



I wouldn't let them know you are slow. Act like a big shot and keep breathing fire. A lawyer will usually give you some chat for free prior to relationship. They don't have to know how far you went but it may help you in dealing with them. I went through this with Vermeer where they told me they would sleeve my 665 stumper for 1700 clams then it went up (rebuild)then reconsidered and went up again....THEN after quoting me around $4k I get the machine back and get a bill for way over $7k. 

Spoke with my lawyer and my response was enough to get the $4k payoff.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I wouldn't let them know you are slow. Act like a big shot and keep breathing fire. A lawyer will usually give you some chat for free prior to relationship. They don't have to know how far you went but it may help you in dealing with them. I went through this with Vermeer where they told me they would sleeve my 665 stumper for 1700 clams then it went up (rebuild)then reconsidered and went up again....THEN after quoting me around $4k I get the machine back and get a bill for way over $7k.
> 
> Spoke with my lawyer and my response was enough to get the $4k payoff.



All that and you still go around talking Vermeer up? Just ####ing with ya. 

I already have a lawyer more than willing to handle this #### I just don't feel the need to bother him about it unless I really intend on going forward with a suit. As far as cummins knows, I'm renting a very expensive unit come Monday and I will be trying to recoup my expenses one way or another. Whether I actually decide to do that is none of their business.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> All that and you still go around talking Vermeer up? Just ####ing with ya.
> 
> I already have a lawyer more than willing to handle this #### I just don't feel the need to bother him about it unless I really intend on going forward with a suit. As far as cummins knows, I'm renting a very expensive unit come Monday and I will be trying to recoup my expenses one way or another. Whether I actually decide to do that is none of their business.



Makes sense....and yeah....had plenty of "bouts" with Vermeer over the years but still like their stuff....just not their billing dept.:deadhorse:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Makes sense....and yeah....had plenty of "bouts" with Vermeer over the years but still like their stuff....just not their billing dept.:deadhorse:



Equipment is usually equipment, I don't care what brand it is, it's gonna break on ya at some point. I'm sure I'll still like cummins after this ordeal is over. What it comes down to for me though is the service. If I call my Bandit dealer, any part I need can be at my house the following morning. I had one bad experience with my Vermeer dealer where it took them, christ, I think it was a whole month to get me something. Kinda soured me on their products simply because the dealer support was sub par. I'm sure this is not business as usual for them as many other parts I've ordered have arrived in a timely fashion but nevertheless, the instance made an impact on my opinion of Vermeer. 

At this point I'm really just venting off some steam about dealers, suppliers, service departments, etc. because it seems every time I'm depending on someone else they drop the ball. If I did business the same way I wouldn't be in it very long. I got a job on Tuesday where NYSEG is coming to drop the lines. You think I'm going to call my customer and tell them I can't make it or do you think I'm going to pull up with my truck and trailer and start stacking brush?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> .
> 
> At this point I'm really just venting off some steam about dealers, suppliers, service departments, etc. because it seems every time I'm depending on someone else they drop the ball.



I know you are that is why I am lending an ear.

Hell, last week when I started that big TD I had a wire drop scheduled for 9 am and Cinci Elect. shows up at 11:30

THEN:bang:

....after calling for a put back up at 3 30....they show up at 10:40 pm (they say bcs of a little storm in the area). Do you know how bad that makes me look....when I had absolutely no control over the situation. aaarrrrrgggghhhh:censored:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I know you are that is why I am lending an ear.
> 
> Hell, last week when I started that big TD I had a wire drop scheduled for 9 am and Cinci Elect. shows up at 11:30
> 
> THEN:bang:
> 
> ....after calling for a put back up at 3 30....they show up at 10:40 pm (they say bcs of a little storm in the area). Do you know how bad that makes me look....when I had absolutely no control over the situation. aaarrrrrgggghhhh:censored:



Mother ####ers. Thanks for the ear, man. I appreciate it. After my last ordeal with NYSEG and the goatweed crane job I make it perfectly clear to my clients that there will probably be some flack dealing with the utilities and there's nothing I can do about it. It's pretty easy for me to channel their hate toward NYSEG because everyone pretty much hates them already. lol 

This gig on Tuesday is actually a perfect example of the "service" we're used to paying for. A decent sized Norway Maple grew up around my client's service drop and the wire is sitting about 15 feet off the ground in the center crotch of this co dom. They called NYSEG to have the line moved to the outside of the trunk and NYSEG told them to call a tree service to remove a portion of the tree so there wouldn't be any interference with their line. The thing is, if they the ran line directly from the pole to the house it wouldn't even touch the tree. They just didn't want to take the time to unhook it and move it. So I got the call. The HO doesn't want to deal with NYSEG so I'm charging them $250 ( mainly because of the hassle ) to call NYSEG, get the line dropped, take off 2 dinky branches that aren't even in the way, and have the line reinstalled in the correct position.


----------



## ropensaddle

back in from a noodlethon to beat the heat. I am eating my Sunday mourning cinnamon rolls and then with turn on the sprinkler and split under a cool shower of my sprinkler,funny I know but effective:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Don't get angry 101,,,,,I still like your wife best



Yup she's a real tree mans perfect woman that's why I leased her long term ....


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Yup she's a real tree mans perfect woman that's why I leased her long term ....



yeah....my guess woulda been you gettin the best outta that deal lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Heres what I did today : woke up made coffee and cleaned the house for an hr. or so , than I went outside to cut the grass where I proceeded to run a bees nest over and got stung ten times one right on my eyelid and the rest my arms and legs , at 12pm I took the little guy up to get fitted for his football gear.. And now I am back here nursing my aching face and sore leg...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Heres what I did today : woke up made coffee and cleaned the house for an hr. or so , than I went outside to cut the grass where I proceeded to run a bees nest over and got stung ten times one right on my eyelid and the rest my arms and legs , at 12pm I took the little guy up to get fitted for his football gear.. And now I am back here nursing my aching face and sore leg...



Put a number on a good sized oak. Guy said I was the lowest so far but he had one more coming. Big tree with a lot of leads way out over his house and service lines. Dead end road. Cake walk with a crane. In and out in half a day. The bunnies 'round here best start thinkin' outside the bucket or they ain't never gettin' another big job.


----------



## tree md

I removed a large dead limb from a big Oak this morning and followed up on an estimate from yesterday. Gated community, at least a million dollar home. I talked to the wife yesterday and the husband today. He was OK with my price so now he wants to meet me on Monday and talk about removing another tree.

Then I came home and played hickory ####ery Dock with my bigshot. We got some huge Hickory nuts falling around here. I have been shooting them at my buddy's tin roof on his shop up the road. I'm getting really good too. I really rattled his cage this morning. 

I got to give another bid this afternoon.


----------



## treevet

Sold some work this am on money properties then bought a HP Pavillion laptop w 17" screen that I am trying to get used to. :monkey:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I made breakfast for me and Diane, then set up her fruit compost for he work-lunch this week, mixed some chipotle's into salsa and had that with chips, took the dogs outside a few times. 

Might go for a nap soon.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I made breakfast for me and Diane, then set up her fruit compost for he work-lunch this week, mixed some chipotle's into salsa and had that with chips, took the dogs outside a few times.
> 
> Might go for a nap soon.



Just may indulge in a little power nap myself after the Reds finish up whuppin up on the Cubbies if they don't put Uh Oh Cordero in to close later.


----------



## ropensaddle

Back in from my refreshing split sprinkler session:monkey: done a half cord got about a cord and a half left thats cut up, took a break its hotter taking break than splitting lol. After a while the cool water rinsing cleans even the hardest callous away from hands its invigorating I wish I could get a spinkler up in the tree on hot days lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I removed a large dead limb from a big Oak this morning and followed up on an estimate from yesterday. Gated community, at least a million dollar home. I talked to the wife yesterday and the husband today. He was OK with my price so now he wants to meet me on Monday and talk about removing another tree.
> 
> Then I came home and played hickory ####ery Dock with my bigshot. We got some huge Hickory nuts falling around here. I have been shooting them at my buddy's tin roof on his shop up the road. I'm getting really good too. I really rattled his cage this morning.
> 
> I got to give another bid this afternoon.



Hey MD incoming, I have been practicing I am hitting Ok. from here but its a crap shoot to get ya!:monkey:


----------



## tree md

LOL, be warned: I am starting to shoot cherry bombs...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, be warned: I am starting to shoot cherry bombs...




Lmfao I use tovex


----------



## Grace Tree

tree md said:


> LOL, be warned: I am starting to shoot cherry bombs...


Please keep your computer up and running with a window to this page so we can be updated.

 Arboricultural Injuries and Fatalities
Please report information on tree care accidents here. Provide as much information as possible, include links to newspaper articles if possible. You do not have to include names. The information that you share may save someone's life!


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Back in from my refreshing split sprinkler session:monkey: done a half cord got about a cord and a half left thats cut up, took a break its hotter taking break than splitting lol. After a while the cool water rinsing cleans even the hardest callous away from hands its invigorating I wish I could get a spinkler up in the tree on hot days lol



Can not even imagine what you call hot :censored: days !!

What we think is hot, you likely think is a spring day.. Can appreciate what you must go through though.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> I removed a large dead limb from a big Oak this morning and followed up on an estimate from yesterday. Gated community, at least a million dollar home. I talked to the wife yesterday and the husband today. He was OK with my price so now he wants to meet me on Monday and talk about removing another tree.
> 
> Then I came home and played hickory ####ery Dock with my bigshot. We got some huge Hickory nuts falling around here. I have been shooting them at my buddy's tin roof on his shop up the road. I'm getting really good too. I really rattled his cage this morning.
> 
> I got to give another bid this afternoon.



Never tried to shoot nuts with bigshot .. Imagine given the weight, shape and size they would go like rocks from a cannon.. Likely putting dents in your buddy's roof!! How far can you shoot them distance wise?


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Hey MD incoming, I have been practicing I am hitting Ok. from here but its a crap shoot to get ya!:monkey:



LMFAO


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I use tovex



Don't you need electrical wire to trigger tovex?


----------



## tree md

Small Wood said:


> Please keep your computer up and running with a window to this page so we can be updated.
> 
> Arboricultural Injuries and Fatalities
> Please report information on tree care accidents here. Provide as much information as possible, include links to newspaper articles if possible. You do not have to include names. The information that you share may save someone's life!



Please don't try this at home folks as I am a trained professional... And keep in mind I never shoot cherry bombs without wearing my hardhat.


----------



## tree md

TreeClimber57 said:


> Never tried to shoot nuts with bigshot .. Imagine given the weight, shape and size they would go like rocks from a cannon.. Likely putting dents in your buddy's roof!! How far can you shoot them distance wise?



No dents... At least that I can see. It's some pretty thick stuff.

I'm putting quite a bit of arch on them but I could prolly shoot them at least 200 yards if I tried.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> No dents... At least that I can see. It's some pretty thick stuff.
> 
> I'm putting quite a bit of arch on them but I could prolly shoot them at least 200 yards if I tried.



Got some vids


----------



## tree md

No vids but you should have seen the look on his face when he first came out. He was like WTF??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> No vids but you should have seen the look on his face when he first came out. He was like WTF??? :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL. You lucky he didn't go back inside and bring out his 12ga.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Don't you need electrical wire to trigger tovex?



Radio controlled detonators or weighted shot gun primer lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Can not even imagine what you call hot :censored: days !!
> 
> What we think is hot, you likely think is a spring day.. Can appreciate what you must go through though.



105 with 113 here is what I accomplished today!


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> 105 with 113 here is what I accomplished today!



Well rope, you can have it.. a little cooler here today than it was.. but we only had maybe a week of what I consider hot weather (maybe 98).

Today not likley up to 80.. see below for current temp


----------



## ropensaddle

Laugh all you want lol

http://s836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/ropensaddle/?action=view&current=001-9.mp4


----------



## ropensaddle

did not get all done but maybe a 1/4 of what I have to split before September!


----------



## treeman82

Today was an interesting one. Looked at a tree for the neighbor of a few clients a few months ago... told them that the power company would have to do it. I've been helping them a little bit with the power company dealings, but still nothing has been accomplished, and I have yet to be paid. They had promised me some work at the property that they were purchasing next door (probably over 2 weeks of work). They just closed the other day, and told their landscaper to do everything, including the tree work. Today I went over there and had it out with them.


----------



## treevet

I find the damn lscapers will try just bout anything these days and if they can't do it they will sub in some moron that will do anything they tell them to do.


----------



## treeman82

They wanted me to go work for or supervise the landscaper... somebody I am sure is lacking in the insurance field. They told me that the landscaper would pay me... I told them good-bye.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> They wanted me to go work for or supervise the landscaper... somebody I am sure is lacking in the insurance field. They told me that the landscaper would pay me... I told them good-bye.



my subcontracting days ended years ago.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

*Picture of last weeks work*

Well, here is that picture. 46" silver maple removed last week. Me and one employee brushed it out in one day. Lowered all the big stuff out. This is a picture at the beginning of day two. Dingo handled all the rounds. Barely balanced in the bucket though. Nice access. Pretty easy tree.You can see it lost a big leader years ago. The bigger issue was all of the large hollow limbs. A few 12" limbs only had 1/2" of sound wood around them.... Mike


----------



## ropensaddle

Mikecutstrees said:


> Well, here is that picture. 46" silver maple removed last week. Me and one employee brushed it out in one day. Lowered all the big stuff out. This is a picture at the beginning of day two. Dingo handled all the rounds. Barely balanced in the bucket though. Nice access. Pretty easy tree.You can see it lost a big leader years ago. The bigger issue was all of the large hollow limbs. A few 12" limbs only had 1/2 of sound wood around them.... Mike



Easy maybe but good work still!


----------



## tree md

Work is work. I'll take the easy ones all day long.


----------



## treevet

good job Mike


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> my subcontracting days ended years ago.



Yep. I do a bit of work for a couple of companies, but they do some for me, and I do some for them. But only with a couple of very specific guys.


----------



## oldirty

great effort mike. 

blakes, that suuuuucks man. i was planning on big things with that new engine too. as you said earlier you more or less are married to that thing....i sure hope she ain't a ##### to you. you too good a dude for that a chipper like that.


----------



## tree md

I haven't subbed since like 99 but I have told a couple of old timers around here that I would sub out some climbing for them if the needed me. Both are in their 60's and don't climb anymore. Both own buckets. They both approached me about subbing for them but neither has contacted me on a job yet.


----------



## oldirty

shot an 86 today from the blues at butterbrook country club. pretty good track, one of the better in the area.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Thanks guys. I'll try to post some more pics in the coming weeks. Work safe.... Mike


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> blakes, that suuuuucks man. i was planning on big things with that new engine too. as you said earlier you more or less are married to that thing....i sure hope she ain't a ##### to you. you too good a dude for that a chipper like that.



I already got the guys convinced on the winch deal if that's what your talking about but we kinda need to see how the rest of this pans out first. I'm talking to my lawyer tomorrow before I start in on cummins but if you guys are at it this week I may scoot up there and see the show. May as well make something out of my downtime, right?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I already got the guys convinced on the winch deal if that's what your talking about but we kinda need to see how the rest of this pans out first. I'm talking to my lawyer tomorrow before I start in on cummins but if you guys are at it this week I may scoot up there and see the show. May as well make something out of my downtime, right?



picts


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> shot an 86 today from the blues at butterbrook country club. pretty good track, one of the better in the area.



Now that impresses me more than a big td....that is some good golf from the blues from a non dedicated golfer (lot of practice time). Did you play the ball down and putt everything out?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> picts



Of what? My lawyer? lol He IS your type, TV.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Now that impresses me more than a big td....that is some good golf from the blues from a non dedicated golfer (lot of practice time). Did you play the ball down and putt everything out?



My personal best was 70 on 18 summer rules though improved lye club length!No gimmies though


----------



## tree md

I'd rather fish the ponds on the course...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I'd rather fish the ponds on the course...



Thats me too friend but dad wanted me to make pro so had to hit several hundred balls in a net per day lol. I should of listened to him and tried harder but I thought it was a woosy game lmfao


----------



## tree md

It's just too dang hot to chase a little ball around or fish...

Gonna have to put my man suit on this week...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> It's just too dang hot to chase a little ball around or fish...
> 
> Gonna have to put my man suit on this week...



We had a cold front so 99 and 100 all week with high index with the humidity.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Of what? My lawyer? lol He IS your type, TV.



No man....of you and the buzzard gtg.

"my type?" gonna take that as a compliment and leave it at that lol.


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> but if you guys are at it this week I may scoot up there and see the show. May as well make something out of my downtime, right?



come down man.



treevet said:


> Now that impresses me more than a big td....that is some good golf from the blues from a non dedicated golfer (lot of practice time). Did you play the ball down and putt everything out?



actually my putting has been straight ass raping my scorecard all summer. been long and accurate with the driver and irons this year even more so than in the past but its the up close chipping and anything outside of 4ft on the putting surface that is so bad for my score. i 3 putt everything. today i made a few good putts but a few more 3 putts that birdie putts and that is what is killing me because alot of the time i am putting for the f'n bird..... i need some help on the green. like spend a couple dollars with a pro type of help.....


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> come down man.
> 
> 
> 
> actually my putting has been straight ass raping my scorecard all summer. been long and accurate with the driver and irons this year even more so than in the past but its the up close chipping and anything outside of 4ft on the putting surface that is so bad for my score. i 3 putt everything. today i made a few good putts but a few more 3 putts that birdie putts and that is what is killing me because alot of the time i am putting for the f'n bird..... i need some help on the green. like spend a couple dollars with a pro type of help.....



The short game is what determines consistency. Greens can be fast one day, slow the next practice never leaving more than a foot putt on any second putt!


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> come down man.
> 
> 
> 
> actually my putting has been straight ass raping my scorecard all summer. been long and accurate with the driver and irons this year even more so than in the past but its the up close chipping and anything outside of 4ft on the putting surface that is so bad for my score. i 3 putt everything. today i made a few good putts but a few more 3 putts that birdie putts and that is what is killing me because alot of the time i am putting for the f'n bird..... i need some help on the green. like spend a couple dollars with a pro type of help.....



Few coldies or doobers used to help my putting but I quit that so I quit golf and went to racquetball which is all mass crashing and pounding and little finesse.

You don't sleep much like me. Never have. Gonna try to now. later


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> The short game is what determines consistency. Greens can be fast one day, slow the next practice never leaving more than a foot putt on any second putt!



i know rope! trying pretty hard to get within tap in distance......so hard. this summer in a few of my rounds i have gone 40 on the front 50 on the back, 39/51 on another and the most frustrating was 38/53!!!!!! my mid 80 cards have been 40/42 and 41/43 stuff. a couple late 80 cards.... 1 over 100 card this summer too. so its been a battle to get good. working at it man. work takes up a ton of my golf time!! lol.





treevet said:


> Few coldies or doobers used to help my putting but I quit that so I quit golf and went to racquetball which is all mass crashing and pounding and little finesse.
> 
> You don't sleep much like me. Never have. Gonna try to now. later



raquet ball is tooough. ive played a little bit. respect to good players in that game.

night sir.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> i know rope! trying pretty hard to get within tap in distance......so hard. this summer in a few of my rounds i have gone 40 on the front 50 on the back, 39/51 on another and the most frustrating was 38/53!!!!!! my mid 80 cards have been 40/42 and 41/43 stuff. a couple late 80 cards.... 1 over 100 card this summer too. so its been a battle to get good. working at it man. work takes up a ton of my golf time!! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raquet ball is tooough. ive played a little bit. respect to good players in that game.
> 
> night sir.



Lol I am more of a hunter but have one game I still like and ITS CHESS LOL


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> i know rope! trying pretty hard to get within tap in distance......so hard. this summer in a few of my rounds i have gone 40 on the front 50 on the back, 39/51 on another and the most frustrating was 38/53!!!!!! my mid 80 cards have been 40/42 and 41/43 stuff. a couple late 80 cards.... 1 over 100 card this summer too. so its been a battle to get good. working at it man. work takes up a ton of my golf time!! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raquet ball is tooough. ive played a little bit. respect to good players in that game.
> 
> night sir.



Here is a little clip with some controversy with the #1 in the world. Sometimes pro and league and other tourneys can end up in a bit of fisticuffs but all usually ends in a laugh or 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06MujY1yiyo


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> No man....of you and the buzzard gtg.
> 
> "my type?" gonna take that as a compliment and leave it at that lol.



Lol. Just ####in around. I had a good buzz on last night. My bro grilled some damn good venison backstraps over cherry and I put away more than my fair share of them and a few coors lights too. Not sure if I'll make it to beantown or not. Seems there's always plenty to do in this gig even if your not out making money.


----------



## treemandan

Dam Blakes! Sounds like a real mess.


----------



## tree md

That really sucks Blakes. Hope you get it worked out.

I did backstraps over hickory this weekend. I cut them in medallions about 2 inches thick and wrap them in bacon like a filet mignon . I've still got 2/3rds of the backstrap left for tonight... As well as about 6 more in the freezer. 

Running errands today. I got to meet a client this afternoon and look at an add on tree for a bid I did this weekend. I need to sharpen saws and repair my climbing line as well.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn




----------



## tree md

Well my job fell through. I called the guy and he said he had an emergency situation and had to have it done right away... After he had asked me to meet him this afternoon. If it was an emergency then why didn't he call me back... He was stalling for another bid. 

Freaking cut throats. 

I bid $675 for a Bradford Pear that was leaning over the pool/wood deck and everything would have to be lifted and roped. About a 50 footer. $200 to excavate an uprooted stump and backfill... No access for equipment.

I get so sick of ####ers wasting my time.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


>


----------



## oldirty

no crano today.

sent me out with the bucket for 3 jobs today. first job i didnt want to use the bucket cause it was just some house clearance and a dead elm removal and i didnt want to drive into the yard. i figured what the hell man i havent climbed climbed in a hot minute so why not do a nice dead elm and a little prune work. did the elm spikeless too cause i didn't feel like putting them on in the air.

went up the maple did its trim work and then set another line for the rigging of the elm. sweet. she was over the fence and neighbors yard so i swung almost all of it back into the costumer's yard. the rest was a little cut'n and chuck'n.

felt awesome to climb for real today. fun! nice little challenge for the a m job. bucketed the other jobs though. lol.


----------



## treevet

A treeman's life is just a series of solvable problems. opcorn:


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> A treeman's life is just a series of solvable problems. opcorn:



all in a day's work?


----------



## treevet

We get to finish so many things/jobs. Some people go through years without ever finishing anything. It is good for the head IMO.

Unrelated blurb....just got a solicitation from the ISA about a symposium on tree risk and structure evals. Put on by Davey at the Davey Tree Institute.

Davey Tree is the enemy in my neck of the woods. 

Oh I forgot....http://www.isa-arbor.com/UrgentAnnouncements.aspx#273


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> A treeman's life is just a series of solvable problems. opcorn:



Ain't that the truth. No new info on my chipper. They're saying the bearings are fine and the small metal flakes in he oil filter isn't uncommon for a fresh engine but I don't know. They're doing some sort of pressure test tomorrow and I'm waiting on a return call from the branch manager about some sort of compensation. We'll see how that goes. 

On the plus side I did sell over 4 g's worth of work today including that crane gig I mentioned yesterday. I also have another monster crane removal to look at in PA tomorrow night which is pretty much sold already by my CO down there. Looks like I'll be a busy mother ####er if they ever get my chipper back to me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> We get to finish so many things/jobs. Some people go through years without ever finishing anything. It is good for the head IMO. Cool!
> 
> Oh I forgot....http://www.isa-arbor.com/UrgentAnnouncements.aspx#273



Hey TV, you recieved this due to your request.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey TV, you recieved this due to your request.
> Jeff



no comprendo (SoCal lingo)


----------



## oldirty

300bones to walk up to the door to hear some mutt speak about hazard trees?! what a deal. free lunch on day2 fellas. sign me up.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

oldirty said:


> 300bones to walk up to the door to hear some mutt speak about hazard trees?! what a deal. free lunch on day2 fellas. sign me up.



Sounds fascinating to me, too bad I have commitments then.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Sounds fascinating to me, too bad I have commitments then.



Yeah but to expensive for my budget


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah but to expensive for my budget



Yeah, it would be $600-700 after all costs added up. I assume $100/day when on the road, and gas eats any budgeting these days.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> all in a day's work?



It had better be.


I have just been splitting wood this week. Last week at the seashore I got hammered by and errrant wave that slammed my face into the ground pretty dam good so I am supposed to take it easy. Never turn your back on the sea my friends. Allright, I have to get back out there and move this wood.


----------



## tree md

tree md said:


> I haven't subbed since like 99 but I have told a couple of old timers around here that I would sub out some climbing for them if the needed me. Both are in their 60's and don't climb anymore. Both own buckets. They both approached me about subbing for them but neither has contacted me on a job yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Weird. hadn't heard a peep out of either of these guys in a year and out of the blue someone called earlier and asked me to climb for them. Said another service had recommended me. Not sure who it is. I was busy when they called so I didn't really catch who they were or all of the details. Told them to call back tonight and we'd discuss it.
> 
> Haven't climbed for anyone but myself in 10 years. I'll look and see what they have tho.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't subbed since like 99 but I have told a couple of old timers around here that I would sub out some climbing for them if the needed me. Both are in their 60's and don't climb anymore. Both own buckets. They both approached me about subbing for them but neither has contacted me on a job yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Weird. hadn't heard a peep out of either of these guys in a year and out of the blue someone called earlier and asked me to climb for them. Said another service had recommended me. Not sure who it is. I was busy when they called so I didn't really catch who they were or all of the details. Told them to call back tonight and we'd discuss it.
> 
> Haven't climbed for anyone but myself in 10 years. I'll look and see what they have tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone trying to scare you! oooooh!
> Jeff
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't subbed since like 99 but I have told a couple of old timers around here that I would sub out some climbing for them if the needed me. Both are in their 60's and don't climb anymore. Both own buckets. They both approached me about subbing for them but neither has contacted me on a job yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Weird. hadn't heard a peep out of either of these guys in a year and out of the blue someone called earlier and asked me to climb for them. Said another service had recommended me. Not sure who it is. I was busy when they called so I didn't really catch who they were or all of the details. Told them to call back tonight and we'd discuss it.
> 
> Haven't climbed for anyone but myself in 10 years. I'll look and see what they have tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason you can't do the job without subbing and just give a little kickback. That way you deal directly with the client to make sure payment is tendered and credit goes to the right entity (you).
> 
> You could maybe kick back some "old man" work although I have no idea what that might be.:greenchainsaw:
Click to expand...


----------



## tree md

LOL.

I had one guy sub for me a few years back that was 63 and he was a very good climber. He did excellent rope and saddle work. Maybe not as fast as a 20 YO but he had a 20 YO climbing with him as well. At least I didn't have to babysit him.

Not all 60 YO's are equal. Those who I have seen that take care of themselves and stay in shape don't have any problem with the job. The one's that I have seen who don't take care of themselves can't do it.

One of the "oldtimers" I mentioned earlier is an alcoholic and the other just doesn't care to get out of the bucket anymore.


----------



## BC WetCoast

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Sounds fascinating to me, too bad I have commitments then.



I've been to these symposiums, and they are really a bunch of researchers talking and arguing about their research. Unfortunately, a lot of it is still in the theoretical stage and the applied methodology still hasn't been developed yet. 

It would be very interesting to attend, but you have to have the right mindset to benefit. If you were expecting a new standardized methodology for evaluating hazard trees, then you would probably be disappointed.


----------



## treevet

BC WetCoast said:


> I've been to these symposiums, and they are really a bunch of researchers talking and arguing about their research. Unfortunately, a lot of it is still in the theoretical stage and the applied methodology still hasn't been developed yet.
> 
> It would be very interesting to attend, but you have to have the right mindset to benefit. If you were expecting a new standardized methodology for evaluating hazard trees, then you would probably be disappointed.



Very well said BC


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

BC WetCoast said:


> It would be very interesting to attend, but you have to have the right mindset to benefit. If you were expecting a new standardized methodology for evaluating hazard trees, then you would probably be disappointed.



I never expect a revelation when i go to these things, if I can get a few nuggets of new info, then I am happy. It is also nice to know when you are in line with the new thinking, or things are not as they were said to be in the past. 

Mycchorizae is a good example of the latter, vendors tout it and researchers say it is only effective when inoculating seedlings.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I never expect a revelation when i go to these things, if I can get a few nuggets of new info, then I am happy. It is also nice to know when you are in line with the new thinking, or things are not as they were said to be in the past.
> 
> Mycchorizae is a good example of the latter, vendors tout it and researchers say it is only effective when inoculating seedlings.



or when it occurs naturally


----------



## treemandan

What did I do today? Well I cut and split for about 3 hours, had a tuna sandwich then went and got Raulphed by a bull dyke. Hurt like hell but I feel better now, can't wait til next time and thanks for asking.


----------



## treeclimber101

BC WetCoast said:


> I've been to these symposiums, and they are really a bunch of researchers talking and arguing about their research. Unfortunately, a lot of it is still in the theoretical stage and the applied methodology still hasn't been developed yet.
> 
> It would be very interesting to attend, but you have to have the right mindset to benefit. If you were expecting a new standardized methodology for evaluating hazard trees, then you would probably be disappointed.



I went to one at RUTGERS about 10 years ago and wanted to beat my head with a hammer after about an hour .. They are tough to sit through if like you said your not in the right mindset...


----------



## tree md

Got to leave here in a minute to look at a large removal for this other service. Talked to the owner and he says that he can do it, he just wants a break... 

I'll go look at it with him but my thoughts are why would I teach this guy, a competitor, what I know... We'll see... Money talks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I spent 4 hours counting and putting a price for 214 eucalyptus removals. It's not being bid on by anyone else so I am sure I got it. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I spent 4 hours counting and putting a price for 214 eucalyptus removals. It's not being bid on by anyone else so I am sure I got it.
> Jeff



Must be nice lol. I climbed two dead pines 113 heat index both are ready to be grappled up tomorrow. Now I strippded down to my skives sipping ice tea andchillin under the AC. Gotta go bid another tree about 6 miles from the casa at 730 hope I get it I love close work.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Must be nice lol. I climbed two dead pines 113 heat index both are ready to be grappled up tomorrow. Now I strippded down to my skives sipping ice tea andchillin under the AC. Gotta go bid another tree about 6 miles from the casa at 730 hope I get it I love close work.



Well, at least you ain't cryin broke for once rope!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Must be nice lol. I climbed two dead pines 113 heat index both are ready to be grappled up tomorrow. Now I strippded down to my skives sipping ice tea andchillin under the AC. Gotta go bid another tree about 6 miles from the casa at 730 hope I get it I love close work.



I feel for you guys, been crazy heat on ya'll! Here, it it the coolest summer in 100 years! ( don't hit me), today, 72 degrees and sunny- weird. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Well, at least you ain't cryin broke for once rope!



Sorry bud, just thinking aloud again there..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Well, at least you ain't cryin broke for once rope!



Oh I am still broke lol I could start  if you want lol. I am trying to remain positive though


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Oh I am still broke lol I could start  if you want lol. I am trying to remain positive though



Lol pard, lol..


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got my chipper back last night. It's amazing how soon you get results when you stop calling and start sending emails to the branch manager, the service manager, the president of the company and your lawyer. They still haven't found anything wrong with the engine but it seems to be running and holding pressure. They're telling me it could be something as small as an improperly torqued bolt somewhere in the engine. Not exactly heartening, eh? They made a few concessions and will most likely be making a few more but for right now, I at least have a working chipper. And it's raining. lol. ####ing figures.


----------



## tree MDS

"At least I have a working chipper". Lol, that was easy huh!

Don't feel bad, when I signed my life away on the bucket, it turned into the biggest damn nightmare imaginable, for months and months. Nobody said it was easy bud. You never know what's gonna stick it to you next in this biz..

I have the whole rest of the week off waiting on a sub for next week, and they're talking rain, rain it looks like. Oh, I fully intend to get the cash flowing again asap though..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> "At least I have a working chipper". Lol, that was easy huh!
> 
> Don't feel bad, when I signed my life away on the bucket, it turned into the biggest damn nightmare imaginable, for months and months. Nobody said it was easy bud. You never know what's gonna stick it to you next in this biz..
> 
> I have the whole rest of the week off waiting on a sub for next week, and they're talking rain, rain it looks like. Oh, I fully intend to get the cash flowing again asap though..



Yup things break, lucky for me I can fix most of it or I would be worse than broke :monkey:


----------



## fishercat

*glad you got back.*

S


Blakesmaster said:


> Got my chipper back last night. It's amazing how soon you get results when you stop calling and start sending emails to the branch manager, the service manager, the president of the company and your lawyer. They still haven't found anything wrong with the engine but it seems to be running and holding pressure. They're telling me it could be something as small as an improperly torqued bolt somewhere in the engine. Not exactly heartening, eh? They made a few concessions and will most likely be making a few more but for right now, I at least have a working chipper. And it's raining. lol. ####ing figures.



Sounds like they should extend your warranty.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Yup things break, lucky for me I can fix most of it or I would be worse than broke :monkey:



Lol. I'm lucky enough to have a decent shop, and I can do a lot of stuff myself as well. I just dont like to. These days I have a mechanic buddy that comes by and does stuff for me reasonable, while I suck down beers. The only problem is, the overhead door is just shy of being tall enough for the bucket, so that has to be worked on outside - which is fine providing it's not winter..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I'm lucky enough to have a decent shop, and I can do a lot of stuff myself as well. I just dont like to. These days I have a mechanic buddy that comes by and does stuff for me reasonable, while I suck down beers. The only problem is, the overhead door is just shy of being tall enough for the bucket, so that has to be worked on outside - which is fine providing it's not winter..



:dunno: but to me winter is better than summer stinkin everything you touch here will scald your hands.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> :dunno: but to me winter is better than summer stinkin everything you touch here will scald your hands.



Ain't that the truth....we were trying to remove the bollard from the tree the other day with the pipe and had to wrap a shirt around it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

fishercat said:


> S
> 
> Sounds like they should extend your warranty.



They had already added another year on the warranty otherwise I think I would have pushed harder for a different engine. I might regret jumping on the first deal they offered me but I did get my chipper delivered to my driveway by them in a matter of hours. The pressure seems consistent now and they've ordered a replacement engine which will be sitting in their shop for the next few weeks. Should something go wrong with this one in that critical time frame they will be picking my chipper up and installing the new engine no questions asked. Don't know which I'd rather have at this point, have it go bad and get a new engine or just never, ever, ever, EVER have to deal with Cummins Northeast again. 6 in one, half dozen in the other.


----------



## USMC0802

Bought an 066 Magnum with a big bore and Mojo style muffler.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> They had already added another year on the warranty otherwise I think I would have pushed harder for a different engine. I might regret jumping on the first deal they offered me but I did get my chipper delivered to my driveway by them in a matter of hours. The pressure seems consistent now and they've ordered a replacement engine which will be sitting in their shop for the next few weeks. Should something go wrong with this one in that critical time frame they will be picking my chipper up and installing the new engine no questions asked. Don't know which I'd rather have at this point, have it go bad and get a new engine or just never, ever, ever, EVER have to deal with Cummins Northeast again. 6 in one, half dozen in the other.



Man I understand fully but they are at least honoring your agreement. All dealers now seem lacking in service warranty etc. I had to do the lawyer threat on my wifes car too. I think they are trained to try to get out of warranty claims.


----------



## ropensaddle

USMC0802 said:


> Bought an 066 Magnum with a big bore and Mojo style muffler.



Congrats, not my brand but should do the job.


----------



## USMC0802

ropensaddle said:


> Congrats, not my brand but should do the job.



The price I paid, you would have bought it just to resell it.


----------



## prentice110

for starters i bucketed down a silver maple in a shoebox inches from the garage and shed 5 feet from the shed. Oh, did i forget the primary. then i took of what i could reach on a giant cotton wood with the hi ranger wich wasnt much and climbed out to get the rest . thing had apperentley been hit by lightning 3 times according to a long time neighbor. made me kinda nervous over the primary cuz one lead was so dead but i was cuttin it at 70 feet so i had plenty of room . OH!!! i saw tom the "FIREMAN" hack tree service that slayer was werkin wit on the way home . it was funny cuz he gave me a dirty look and turned his head when he saw me smile and wave. i think i made a friend


----------



## jefflovstrom

USMC0802 said:


> Bought an 066 Magnum with a big bore and Mojo style muffler.



Well, good for you!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> for starters i bucketed down a silver maple in a shoebox inches from the garage and shed 5 feet from the shed. Oh, did i forget the primary. then i took of what i could reach on a giant cotton wood with the hi ranger wich wasnt much and climbed out to get the rest . thing had apperentley been hit by lightning 3 times according to a long time neighbor. made me kinda nervous over the primary cuz one lead was so dead but i was cuttin it at 70 feet so i had plenty of room . OH!!! i saw tom the "FIREMAN" hack tree service that slayer was werkin wit on the way home . it was funny cuz he gave me a dirty look and turned his head when he saw me smile and wave. i think i made a friend



Where'd treeslayer disappear to?


----------



## prentice110

*slayer?*



treevet said:


> Where'd treeslayer disappear to?



yeah, where is that hyper shorty? havent heared or seen him werkin in a while. I know he P Oed alot lota guys werkin for em' around here. maybe couldt keep help and boogied.


----------



## oldirty

prentice110 said:


> yeah, where is that hyper shorty? havent heared or seen him werkin in a while. I know he P Oed alot lota guys werkin for em' around here. maybe couldt keep help and boogied.



these mutts that you speak of must not have been able to do the job then. i believe ts got himself a little more traveling time in but he did send me a pic of some sweet ash he trimmed up.


----------



## USMC0802

Gave the 026 Pro a thorough cleaning and helped my brother in law do an oil change on his motorcycle.


----------



## oldirty

we were about to chip this piece of the horse chestnut we were taking down when the groundman ran away as he was going for the slings. i went over and had a look. 

awww. honey bees. a bunch of them. i trimmed up the log and then had the crane put the log to the side so we could finish the tree. that log is now in the yard waiting for a beekeeper to come by and do his thing. 

i always feel bad wrecking a honey bee nest.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> these mutts that you speak of must not have been able to do the job then. i believe ts got himself a little more traveling time in but he did send me a pic of some sweet ash he trimmed up.



Haven't heard from him in a bit myself. Good to see he's working

Did a bit of trimming today, seems the cummins is where it should be. Got 7K worth of removals booked for next week so that will really be it's test. Laura's got a massive London Broil that's been marinating for two days and some fresh potato's and beans just about ready to devour. Probably pop in a movie and gorge ourselves for the next hour or so.


----------



## treevet

Good chow and good company....can't beat that.

6 hours climbing time today in a 115 foot 4 foot plus 5 leadered tuliptree today blowing out huge deadwood.

Nice paycheck....Just finished a boatload of spicy wings and some ice cream.

The old guy's still got it.


----------



## treevet

uggsalbatross said:


> christian louboutin
> christian louboutin shoes
> christian louboutin sale
> christian louboutin boots
> christian louboutin knockoffs
> louboutin knockoffs



a gay spammer troll :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md

I've got mambo removal to do tomorrow. Huge White Oak, at least 200 years old. Just died this year. Some leaves still have a hint of green even though they are withered. 20X20 postage stamp drop zone in a landscaped area. No good access for egress. Had hoped to drop a section of the privacy fence but the HO said no go on that one. The tree is 6' DBH. Gonna have to cut cookies and roll them over a small deck and through a 36" gate. I'm subbing on this one so all I have to do is get it to the curb. Was originally supposed to just do the climbing on this one but they called today and asked me to just do it with my guys, which I prefer. No risk or liability to me and I don't have to haul. Leaving the stump at breast height so I don't have to stump it. They are paying me a pretty penny and all it is costing me is labor. It's a win win.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> The tree is 6' DBH. Gonna have to cut cookies and roll them over a small deck and through a 36" gate. .




Oh god, that sounds miserable. But, I'm sure you knew that already. Stay safe.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Good chow and good company....can't beat that.
> 
> 6 hours climbing time today in a 115 foot 4 foot plus 5 leadered tuliptree today blowing out huge deadwood.
> 
> Nice paycheck....Just finished a boatload of spicy wings and some ice cream.
> 
> The _wraptor's_ still got it.



lol


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh god, that sounds miserable. But, I'm sure you knew that already. Stay safe.



Dingo narrow will go thru that gate. (not over the deck part tho)


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Good chow and good company....can't beat that.
> 
> 6 hours climbing time today in a 115 foot 4 foot plus 5 leadered tuliptree today blowing out huge deadwood.
> 
> Nice paycheck....Just finished a boatload of spicy wings and some ice cream.
> 
> The old guy's still got it.



Them poplars are sure brittle good on ya pops


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> lol



Wraptor gets you up in the tree BM but with 5 leads up into the 115 foot range....there's no free ride up there or out to the sides.

My bet still stands. I could out climb you or MDS even at my current age (LOL)


----------



## treeman82

Looked at a job from hell this morning which I am passing on... a few taxus bushes, azaleas, and so forth COVERED with poison ivy, all need to be removed... fenceline with poison ivy that needs to be cleared. Best I can say is rip everything up with a mini-x and haul away... h/o didn't want to hear that. Took down 1 dead white ash after that... just put it on the ground, took about a half hour? Looked into chipping a brush pile, but it will have to wait till next week. Wanted to go do a small pruning job, but there was literally a parking lot under and around the tree. 5+ contractors' trucks from other guys working on site, and then the owner had her porsche right there as well. Looked at a removal job which was a referral from a good client, and went home. See what next week brings.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Them poplars are sure brittle good on ya pops



yeah they'll snap if you sneeze on them youngster.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Wraptor gets you up in the tree BM but with 5 leads up into the 115 foot range....there's no free ride up there or out to the sides.
> 
> My bet still stands. I could out climb you or MDS even at my current age (LOL)



Lol I understand I routinely out climb younger crowd too. Its experience that creates efficiency . I have slowed down some since my mid 30s though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Wraptor gets you up in the tree BM but with 5 leads up into the 115 foot range....there's no free ride up there or out to the sides.
> 
> My bet still stands. I could out climb you or MDS even at my current age (LOL)



I didn't even know about that bet. Or at least I forgot about it. You got the camera, old timer, let's see what ya got. I'll even send you a can of mix. vroom vroom. 

Seriously though, what do you climb on for the most part? Hitches? Pulleys? Ascenders( pre wraptor)? I don't think I've asked you about your technique yet.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I didn't even know about that bet. Or at least I forgot about it. You got the camera, old timer, let's see what ya got. I'll even send you a can of mix. vroom vroom.
> 
> Seriously though, what do you climb on for the most part? Hitches? Pulleys? Ascenders( pre wraptor)? I don't think I've asked you about your technique yet.



pre wraptor went up on ascentree and pantins. still use em. Use a distel with hitch climber for the most part. How bout you....still spikeless? Do you fudge on it sometimes?

PS How long you been in the biz son?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Speaking of the Warptor, I did several dieing trees that were next to to a huge sulfur-bud hickory. I was able to go up into it, (clear some hazard deadwood) set multiple blocks and descend into the first dicey ash, rigging it out with ease. Set the last-worst section from the ground and used the stick-saw to rig it out. Then up a basswood using the same rigging to wreck it down. 

The Wraptor made it so easy to get back up into he hickory to clean gear...I was so hot, sore and tired that If I had to floot-lock I would not have gotten a third tree done afterwords.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> How bout you....still spikeless? Do you fudge on it sometimes?



I think my marketing strategy may have been misconstrued by a few fellows on this site. Oh well. The "Spikes are for Sissies" motto is only focused on trim work. Everybody here spikes trim jobs and I'm happy to say I haven't done that since I quit subbing for others. However, I always use spikes on removals. Well, almost always. 

I climb with the hitch climber but must admit I'm a bit torn in the hitch department right now. I just changed ropes from a model I was testing back to Samson BRW and found that I could not get any variation of the VT ( tied with Ice ) to respond correctly. I tried the distel, then the schwabish, and a few others I can't remember at this point and to be completely honest, none have responded as well as the good old blakes hitch. I need to take the time to splice an eye in my new BRW and I plan on moving back to a Beeline prussik and the VT. Beeline tends to be much more rigid than Ice and holds it's shape much better when advancing which helps it grip the rope more quickly. I got a few things to fool around with as far as that whole setup is concerned. Which is part of the reason I looked to you, Mr. Greybeard. No offense meant.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh god, that sounds miserable. But, I'm sure you knew that already. Stay safe.



Not miserable for me, I'm just doing the climbing and cutting... For my guys yes. :monkey:

It's actually a really clean White Oak. Gonna be fun to climb until I get to the spar then it's gonna be a lot of work.

I tried to get them to hire the 65 ton crane we have in town. Told them I could do it in a day with that. It's got 150' of stick and I have slammed out three very large trees in one day with that thing. I even called the service and got an estimate over the phone. They want an extra $50 an hour on Saturdays though. The guy said he would just as soon sub it out to me and pay my asking price. Which is fine with me. I'd rather work my guys anyway.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Speaking of the Warptor, I did several dieing trees that were next to to a huge sulfur-bud hickory. I was able to go up into it, (clear some hazard deadwood) set multiple blocks and descend into the first dicey ash, rigging it out with ease. Set the last-worst section from the ground and used the stick-saw to rig it out. Then up a basswood using the same rigging to wreck it down.
> 
> The Wraptor made it so easy to get back up into he hickory to clean gear...I was so hot, sore and tired that If I had to floot-lock I would not have gotten a third tree done afterwords.



It is a little beyond comprehension until you use one. Today it just helped me get up the 115 foot tulip but the leads were so far apart that it was not usable anymore unless I came down. No way that was happening.

But after doing it I had to take a big dead limb over wires so I wraptored over it and then rapelled down off it and took the limb out in pieces while they cleaned up the tulip. If no machine.....I prob don't do the limb until tomorrow as I was spent and soaking wet from sweat;


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I think my marketing strategy may have been misconstrued by a few fellows on this site. Oh well. The "Spikes are for Sissies" motto is only focused on trim work. Everybody here spikes trim jobs and I'm happy to say I haven't done that since I quit subbing for others. However, I always use spikes on removals. Well, almost always.
> 
> I climb with the hitch climber but must admit I'm a bit torn in the hitch department right now. I just changed ropes from a model I was testing back to Samson BRW and found that I could not get any variation of the VT ( tied with Ice ) to respond correctly. I tried the distel, then the schwabish, and a few others I can't remember at this point and to be completely honest, none have responded as well as the good old blakes hitch. I need to take the time to splice an eye in my new BRW and I plan on moving back to a Beeline prussik and the VT. Beeline tends to be much more rigid than Ice and holds it's shape much better when advancing which helps it grip the rope more quickly. I got a few things to fool around with as far as that whole setup is concerned. Which is part of the reason I looked to you, Mr. Greybeard. No offense meant.



None taken Blakes....just playing round like we all bro's that are regs on here and if you can't break some balls wit your bro's why have any?


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Not miserable for me, I'm just doing the climbing and cutting... For my guys yes. :monkey:
> 
> It's actually a really clean White Oak. Gonna be fun to climb until I get to the spar then it's gonna be a lot of work.
> 
> I tried to get them to hire the 65 ton crane we have in town. Told them I could do it in a day with that. It's got 150' of stick and I have slammed out three very large trees in one day with that thing. I even called the service and got an estimate over the phone. They want an extra $50 an hour on Saturdays though. The guy said he would just as soon sub it out to me and pay my asking price. Which is fine with me. I'd rather work my guys anyway.



Congrats and good luck on that job MD.


----------



## Blakesmaster

You keep your pantin on all the time usually? I tend to get annoyed with my CMI foot ascender real quick once I've reached TIP. Usually take it off and clip it to my belt.


----------



## tree md

Thanks TV. I find it kind of funny that these guys are selling these huge technical takedowns but don't know how to do them. This one has crane job written all over it and they never even considered using one.

Kind of made me feel good that two other treemen had recommended me to them.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> You keep your pantin on all the time usually? I tend to get annoyed with my CMI foot ascender real quick once I've reached TIP. Usually take it off and clip it to my belt.



Sometimes I wear mine to lunch.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> these mutts that you speak of must not have been able to do the job then. i believe ts got himself a little more traveling time in but he did send me a pic of some sweet ash he trimmed up.



I see him more at the B u z z .
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You keep your pantin on all the time usually? I tend to get annoyed with my CMI foot ascender real quick once I've reached TIP. Usually take it off and clip it to my belt.



Yeah I keep them on and can take the line in and out of the righty. I snap my ascentree on my saddle and use it sometimes as my right hand is a little messed up from years of tree work.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> None taken Blakes....just playing round like we all bro's that are regs on here and if you can't break some balls wit your bro's why have any?



Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> This one has crane job written all over it and they never even considered using one.



I love those. In the right circumstances a crane will cut your labor in half and make you just as much, if not more, money. Not that I need to tell you that. Out of curiosity, if this had "craner" written on it why didn't you push that notion further? Is it a bit of keeping your competitors out of the loop? If they didn't think to hire one, they probably just don't know.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I love those. In the right circumstances a crane will cut your labor in half and make you just as much, if not more, money. Not that I need to tell you that. Out of curiosity, if this had "craner" written on it why didn't you push that notion further? Is it a bit of keeping your competitors out of the loop? If they didn't think to hire one, they probably just don't know.



While that may be absolutely true in a busy environment, if work is not backlogged a crane is just an expense.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> I love those. In the right circumstances a crane will cut your labor in half and make you just as much, if not more, money. Not that I need to tell you that. Out of curiosity, if this had "craner" written on it why didn't you push that notion further? Is it a bit of keeping your competitors out of the loop? If they didn't think to hire one, they probably just don't know.



No not really. It would actually be easier on me to do it with a crane. First thing I said when I looked the job over is that you're gonna need a crane on this one. The guy said we don't have the money for that. I tried to explain to him that it is often cheaper to do it with a crane with the time and labor you save. He was interested enough to have me call my crane service and get a price. The Saturday rates were a deal killer though. The HO was getting a little shaky I believe and they wanted to go ahead and tie it down this weekend

And not that the tree has to be done with a crane. Sure it is gonna be more work on me but it's nothing too difficult. Just a lot of work. The bottleneck is going to be at the deck and the gate. that is what is going to slow things down. I'll probably be twittling my thumbs while my guys are trying to negotiate that obstacle course and get things to the curb.

Anyway it doesn't matter to me. I'll be making nearly 2 grand to climb it with no liability and no hauling. It works for me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> While that may be absolutely true in a busy environment, if work is not backlogged a crane is just an expense.



That's what I don't quite understand, Rope. I know what I need to make per man hour on the job ( well at least I have an idea of what that number is ) and those numbers don't change regardless of how much work I have lined up or not. I won't slash my prices in half if I don't have work. I bid it at what it's worth. If I can raise my $ per man hour by hiring a crane, I will. I may sit on my ass fairly often wondering where the work is, but when I'm working I make what I deserve.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> No not really. It would actually be easier on me to do it with a crane. First thing I said when I looked the job over is that you're gonna need a crane on this one. The guy said we don't have the money for that. I tried to explain to him that it is often cheaper to do it with a crane with the time and labor you save. He was interested enough to have me call my crane service and get a price. The Saturday rates were a deal killer though. The HO was getting a little shaky I believe and they wanted to go ahead and tie it down this weekend
> 
> And not that the tree has to be done with a crane. Sure it is gonna be more work on me but it's nothing too difficult. Just a lot of work. The bottleneck is going to be at the deck and the gate. that is what is going to slow things down. I'll probably be twittling my thumbs while my guys are trying to negotiate that obstacle course and get things to the curb.
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter to me. I'll be making nearly 2 grand to climb it with no liability and no hauling. It works for me.



Sounds like an ok gig but the 20 by 20 will pile up quick if they don't get a chance to move it!


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds like an ok gig but the 20 by 20 will pile up quick if they don't get a chance to move it!



You got it. That's why I will probably be twittling my thumbs waiting for them to clear things out.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> That's what I don't quite understand, Rope. I know what I need to make per man hour on the job ( well at least I have an idea of what that number is ) and those numbers don't change regardless of how much work I have lined up or not. I won't slash my prices in half if I don't have work. I bid it at what it's worth. If I can raise my $ per man hour by hiring a crane, I will. I may sit on my ass fairly often wondering where the work is, but when I'm working I make what I deserve.


It means when the phone rings slow ,I need all my money.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Looked at a job from hell this morning which I am passing on... a few taxus bushes, azaleas, and so forth COVERED with poison ivy, all need to be removed... fenceline with poison ivy that needs to be cleared. Best I can say is rip everything up with a mini-x and haul away... h/o didn't want to hear that. Took down 1 dead white ash after that... just put it on the ground, took about a half hour? Looked into chipping a brush pile, but it will have to wait till next week. Wanted to go do a small pruning job, but there was literally a parking lot under and around the tree. 5+ contractors' trucks from other guys working on site, and then the owner had her porsche right there as well. Looked at a removal job which was a referral from a good client, and went home. See what next week brings.



Well, it is Friday nite. So, I will say it. Are you a landscaper and if not, why are you doing landscaper work? Before you guys bust my ball's, I am just asking because I would of referred the job to someone I know (good landscape co.). 
I will give a bid on trees and shrubs under 14 feet, but I will bid it at a per man hour rate. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> You got it. That's why I will probably be twittling my thumbs waiting for them to clear things out.



Lol your a good dude then. I will if I see effort but if I look down and see cell phones, hell no I will cover them up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> It means when the phone rings slow ,I need all my money.



Still thinking on that bud, I'll get back to ya.


----------



## tree md

Oh believe me, if I see cell phones I come unglued...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> None taken Blakes....just playing round like we all bro's that are regs on here and if you can't break some balls wit your bro's why have any?



I agree. We show our love that way! Right A S S H O L E!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Still thinking on that bud, I'll get back to ya.



Blakes its simple If the customer can't afford the crane it ain't going down. My price is what I have to make and here a crane will take most of it. Granted it will be easier,faster etc but I can get it done without a crane I have done many that most here would not even attempt without one and never had a problem other than some fatigue.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I agree. We show our love that way! Right A S S H O L E!
> Jeff



was referring to us CLIMBERS....not wannabe's or suv riders....gayboy :kilt:


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Blakes its simple If the customer can't afford the crane it ain't going down. My price is what I have to make and here a crane will take most of it. Granted it will be easier,faster etc but I can get it done without a crane I have done many that most here would not even attempt without one and never had a problem other than some fatigue.



I kinda see what you're saying, Rope, but bringing a crane in will often times make my price cheaper than others. It allows me to be more efficient and raise my $ per man hour which is what keeps me profitable. One of my competitors bid a big oak I'm doing Friday at $3500. I assume ( knowing them ) they will take a day with the bucket to rig it down and pick the wood up with their triaxle the following day. I put $2500 on it. It will take me 3 hours to bring it down with the crane and the rest of the day to move the wood. I pay the crane 500 bucks, sell the wood off my dump truck to pay the Dingo rental and take home 2 G's for the day. It cost the customer one thousand dollars less and I make plenty enough for me and my crew. FYI, I normally only shoot for about $1500 a day for me and two ground guys.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I kinda see what you're saying, Rope, but bringing a crane in will often times make my price cheaper than others. It allows me to be more efficient and raise my $ per man hour which is what keeps me profitable. One of my competitors bid a big oak I'm doing Friday at $3500. I assume ( knowing them ) they will take a day with the bucket to rig it down and pick the wood up with their triaxle the following day. I put $2500 on it. It will take me 3 hours to bring it down with the crane and the rest of the day to move the wood. I pay the crane 500 bucks, sell the wood off my dump truck to pay the Dingo rental and take home 2 G's for the day. It cost the customer one thousand dollars less and I make plenty enough for me and my crew. FYI, I normally only shoot for about $1500 a day for me and two ground guys.



Its hard to get 700 per day here brother, I am glad for you guys that do.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> That's what I don't quite understand, Rope. I know what I need to make per man hour on the job ( well at least I have an idea of what that number is ) and those numbers don't change regardless of how much work I have lined up or not. I won't slash my prices in half if I don't have work. I bid it at what it's worth. If I can raise my $ per man hour by hiring a crane, I will. I may sit on my ass fairly often wondering where the work is, but when I'm working I make what I deserve.



Great post! Sorry I could not rep ya.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

$1000 a day is pretty good for around here. Used to be about a third more but lots of cut throats in the waters today. On large, difficult removals $2000 net is more in line after you pay all the overhead.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> $1000 a day is pretty good for around here. Used to be about a third more but lots of cut throats in the waters today. On large, difficult removals $2000 net is more in line after you pay all the overhead.



1g used to work here but there is a bunch of new start-ups that seem well funded and they ain't taking my customers. I still make it some long days but it used to be regular.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> $1000 a day is pretty good for around here. Used to be about a third more but lots of cut throats in the waters today. On large, difficult removals $2000 net is more in line after you pay all the overhead.



I shoot for a grand a day for me and Eric. Which we can usually hit. Today, we only did $750 but I had a beer in my hand by 2 o'clock. When my brother is on the job with Eric and I, $1500 is cake work for the day. If you lay it out though, it really isn't that much. Assuming 10 hours of work in a day, we're only makin' 50 per man hour. I'd much rather see $75 per man hour to continue growth.


----------



## TreeTarget

Been pretty slow as far a tree work goes. Boss says it is too hot for people to go outside and look up, and that seems like sound enough psychological reasoning for me.
So, been spending alot of time in the shop, belly-aching about what I need and don't have (mainly space--no, it's not 1933), but have been getting a few things done, though.
Will be getting a few new pics up for those interested in seeing some more hillbilly artwork, but don't be shocked...it's just wood, after all. Hopefully the tree work will pick up, because I am tired of being inside...cabin fever should be reserved for winter...too hot to fish, not old enough for golf, and sure ain't cold at home...
Would love to stay, catch up and tell some more sortid tales concerning the life of the constantly underestimated grunt, but the wife likes to go dancing...no rest for the...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> was referring to us CLIMBERS....not wannabe's or suv riders....gayboy :kilt:



You gay boy!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> 1g used to work here but there is a bunch of new start-ups that seem well funded and they ain't taking my customers. I still make it some long days but it used to be regular.



When you run man-hours and rely on contract's and 12 guys count on you to give them 40 hours a week so they can can at least plan a budget in these times, makes me long for the good old day's. The new start ups are everywhere, our clients will seperate us from them.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> When you run man-hours and rely on contract's and 12 guys count on you to give them 40 hours a week so they can can at least plan a budget in these times, makes me long for the good old day's. The new start ups are everywhere, our clients will seperate us from them.
> Jeff



Population bro, I am just trying to keep me and sometimes a helper 60 or so hours. I am getting there I hope winter stays busy this year.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Wraptor gets you up in the tree BM but with 5 leads up into the 115 foot range....there's no free ride up there or out to the sides.
> 
> My bet still stands. I could out climb you or MDS even at my current age (LOL)



Yeah, you and the geezer walker could catch up when I go on smoke break.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, you and the geezer walker could catch up when I go on smoke break.



dream on sparkles lol.......it is an easy guess what you been smokin on breakhaha


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> 12 guys count on you to give them 40 hours a week so they can can at least
> Jeff



Just trying to understand here jeffie......how can 12 guys count on you to give them 40 and pay their bills....when...

"you don't do sales"


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> dream on sparkles lol.......it is an easy guess what you been smokin on breakhaha



That's one thing I could never handle pops.. not while working anyway.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> 1g used to work here but there is a bunch of new start-ups that seem well funded and they ain't taking my customers. I still make it some long days but it used to be regular.



Nothing wrong with new start ups. I can't even begin to imagine the #### that's talked about me and my crew in this town by the old timers that have established businesses. Frankly, I don't care if I'm getting jobs that they would have got. I do good work, my business is profitable, I have all my licensing and insurance in order and I'm forcing them to step up their game if they want to be competitive.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That's one thing I could never handle pops.. not while working anyway.



mebee while posting :smoking:


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Nothing wrong with new start ups. I can't even begin to imagine the #### that's talked about me and my crew in this town by the old timers that have established businesses. Frankly, I don't care if I'm getting jobs that they would have got. I do good work, my business is profitable, I have all my licensing and insurance in order and I'm forcing them to step up their game if they want to be competitive.



They were all start ups at one time so don't let the look of disdain fool you. A little smile and wave will go miles for the right old timer.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Nothing wrong with new start ups. I can't even begin to imagine the #### that's talked about me and my crew in this town by the old timers that have established businesses. Frankly, I don't care if I'm getting jobs that they would have got. I do good work, my business is profitable, I have all my licensing and insurance in order and I'm forcing them to step up their game if they want to be competitive.



Not all startups are created equal though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Not all startups are created equal though.



Which was my point. Someone probably thinks that we have some sort of financial backing with all the equipment we've purchased over the past year or so but we just happen to be smart investors. Plus, I have you guys to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, you and the geezer walker could catch up when I go on smoke break.



Ok I have had it...me and the wife are comin out there to kick some mds ass in a climb contest....see ya in a few days


----------



## fishercat

*lol.*

N


treevet said:


> Ok I have had it...me and the wife are comin out there to kick some mds ass in a climb contest....see ya in a few days



Now that is funny.hope your batteries are fully charged.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Which was my point. Someone probably thinks that we have some sort of financial backing with all the equipment we've purchased over the past year or so but we just happen to be smart investors. Plus, I have you guys to bounce ideas off of.



Lol nah blakes come on down I am not talking about good business. I have seen the 3 macheteers here with no rope other than ski rope and no saddle and using machete. I have seen some popping up that must of been hooked up with the obahma program though.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Ok I have had it...me and the wife are comin out there to kick some mds ass in a climb contest....see ya in a few days



Hey tv you needs a little air in the right rear tire friend


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Blakes its simple If the customer can't afford the crane it ain't going down. My price is what I have to make and here a crane will take most of it. Granted it will be easier,faster etc but I can get it done without a crane I have done many that most here would not even attempt without one and never had a problem other than some fatigue.



My local crane guy started out reasonable.. but then it seemed like he was trying to get rich off me all the sudden. His prices were costing me bids imo. So I am just as happy to do things in house - unless of course, the job REALLY screams crane that is.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Just trying to understand here jeffie......how can 12 guys count on you to give them 40 and pay their bills....when...
> 
> "you don't do sales"



Ah, come on man, you know any good sales guy must consult with the op's guy. I wear many hat's TV. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, come on man, you know any good sales guy must consult with the op's guy. I wear many hat's TV.
> Jeff



you left yourself open jl


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it is Friday nite. So, I will say it. Are you a landscaper and if not, why are you doing landscaper work? Before you guys bust my ball's, I am just asking because I would of referred the job to someone I know (good landscape co.).
> I will give a bid on trees and shrubs under 14 feet, but I will bid it at a per man hour rate.
> Jeff



I was simply asked to come over and take a look at some work... only found out what it was when I got there. I took a couple of maple trees down there about 2 years ago. I already told a friend of mine with a backhoe about it, but with all that PI I doubt he's into it either.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> They were all start ups at one time so don't let the look of disdain fool you. A little smile and wave will go miles for the right old timer.



Yeah blakes, maybe you should bat your lashes too.. bet that would get ya real far!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> you left yourself open jl



You are the close to the most crazy guy ( kinda)I never met!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

LOL, you guys crack me up.

I got half of my big tree brushed out. One of my regular groundies couldn't work today. I didn't find out that I was gonna need them until 2 PM yesterday, I'm the sub on this one and had told my guys to take the weekend off. Had to use the skinny kid up the road. Nice kid, very mechanically inclined but he's not used to the heat. He fell out at 2 PM. It was right after I had done all the low tricky stuff over the house. I was right to the point where I had some elevation and could start swinging some mambo limbs. Really frustrating but what are you gonna do. Can't work the FNG to death.

Anyway, 105 here today. Worked about 3/4 of the day. Gonna have to hustle to make it up tomorrow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is such a beautiful nite, wish you guys were here! ah.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> It is such a beautiful nite, wish you guys were here! ah.:greenchainsaw:



Thats a unusually queer statement , are you sure that you are logged in to the correct site .......Match.COM for bicurious?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a unusually queer statement , are you sure that you are logged in to the correct site .......Match.COM for bicurious?
> 
> Bingo!! Match made lol


----------



## prentice110

ground a stump, then off to 3 estimates b 4 the real fun begins. baby yard trim out, easy cake stuff, 3 climbers incluing myself. done by noon. then ripped down 2 silvers. the first one was lotsa fun. maybe 20in diameter, limbed it up 20 feet , notched it n dropped it threw a 36in gate. h o n nieghbors galore watchin. wish to god i had a video cam. next one medium. came down like a dream. had 5 people stop by for estimates while i was up it. cant tell ya how long its been since that happend, gotas love satday work. did a small mulberry for 1 nieghbor but we didnt bring baby bob so we were all to tired to keep goin passed 5pm. gonna rip down a burr 2moro. not lookn forward to it. havent had a day off in almost to weeks.


----------



## ropensaddle

I just split a couple more cords today.


----------



## TreeTarget

Still maintaining trough the heat wave, but would really like to be working...stayed up kind of late last night, so slept through the day and watched movies with the brat and the old ball-and-chain.
Stood outside in the cool rain last night, and after all the heat for so long, it was most revitalizing. The pups and I enjoyed the sprinkle for nearly an hour, while the wife stood shivering the whole time. Love the heat, but that was a nice break.
Shop time tomorrow, and hopefully some people will go outside and look up this week, so we can burn off some of this frustration.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah blakes, maybe you should bat your lashes too.. bet that would get ya real far!



Lol, ####. Frankly, I'm not interested in making friends with them though I'm sure some of them are good enough guys. This is war and I'm after a portion of their market. Essentially, their money. While I may greet them with a wave or a smile in the back of my mind I'm trying to figure out ways of getting more of what use to be theirs. I'd probably hate me too if I was them.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> It is such a beautiful nite, wish you guys were here! ah.:greenchainsaw:



You lonely buddy? Need a hug?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a unusually queer statement , are you sure that you are logged in to the correct site .......Match.COM for bicurious?



Hey, I am a sensitive guy sometimes! I will let you know when I get that warm, fuzzy feeling. (goober)-Ha.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Last weekend progress







This weekend






Pile is now about 40 foot long 20 foot wide and 6 foot peaked I may chill a little lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice machine rope! Looks like some good production too!

The old lady must've really been on your ass eh!


----------



## treevet

Fellow Timberwolf owner....


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Nice machine rope! Looks like some good production too!
> 
> The old lady must've really been on your ass eh!



Lol I burned that much last year I am going to build a shed around my odwf to conserve my work Actually between my jobs and firewood I have not had a break but bow seasons coming:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Fellow Timberwolf owner....



 they are definitely better than most but really you need to spend 100 g's to really produce lmfao.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Last weekend progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pile is now about 40 foot long 20 foot wide and 6 foot peaked I may chill a little lol.



Rope.. what do you do with the wood.. can't be cold enough where you are to burn this in a decade.. (based upon how hot you say the days are now!) That is around 35 cords!! It would take me a few years to burn that here!! (assuming it is a good hard wood)

Nice machine !! Hard to beat.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> they are definitely better than most but really you need to spend 100 g's to really produce lmfao.



winter cash pocket money adds up over the years bud.


----------



## tree md

Nice pile rope. 

I worked my ass off today. 8 hours in spikes. Swung a few 18" limbs. All over house, out building and lines. Got two ramps set on the stairs of the small deck that I have to get over to get to the gate. My guys are dollying it out. Another day to get the biggest wood out. I can't see why these fruits didn't sell a crane on this one but if they want to pay me my price to rig it that's fine with me.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Rope.. what do you do with the wood.. can't be cold enough where you are to burn this in a decade.. (based upon how hot you say the days are now!) That is around 35 cords!! It would take me a few years to burn that here!! (assuming it is a good hard wood)
> 
> Nice machine !! Hard to beat.



I burn 12 cords last year its my only heat outdoor wood furnace! That pile I had figured at near ten cords piled. It is white and red oak and some hickory. I don't split anything else I usually burn junk like hackbury rounds until Dec then switch to the good stuff. I have another pile similar left over from last year. I will most likely double this before Sept and then triple the sum buy January. My goal is 50 cords left over at end of year and 50 sold and then my 12 for my own burning. I may have to incorporate some help splitting if business stays booked as it has been. It would not bother me too much to stay in trees and let the wood pile up!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> winter cash pocket money adds up over the years bud.



Hmmmmmmmm where who what when :dunno:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Nice pile rope.
> 
> I worked my ass off today. 8 hours in spikes. Swung a few 18" limbs. All over house, out building and lines. Got two ramps set on the stairs of the small deck that I have to get over to get to the gate. My guys are dollying it out. Another day to get the biggest wood out. I can't see why these fruits didn't sell a crane on this one but if they want to pay me my price to rig it that's fine with me.


This is only wood I got paid to haul home. I have enough laying to easily double that pile and I bid three more and got them next week likely another seven cords!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm where who what when :dunno:



didn't you say you need a $100k to really produce. Looks like you are producing. Around here that wood goes for about 1 buck for every 2 sticks. Like I said....that adds up to cash in the pocket that tree guys that don't do it never see. Add that to a little spraying, little injecting, little weed killing, little fertilizing, little tree planting etc etc and those small fill ins become something.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Nice pile rope.
> 
> I worked my ass off today. 8 hours in spikes. Swung a few 18" limbs. All over house, out building and lines. Got two ramps set on the stairs of the small deck that I have to get over to get to the gate. My guys are dollying it out. Another day to get the biggest wood out. I can't see why these fruits didn't sell a crane on this one but if they want to pay me my price to rig it that's fine with me.



Hang in there md, maybe you can get them to spring for the crane next time and pay you what you want and fit that into the bid.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> didn't you say you need a $100k to really produce. Looks like you are producing. Around here that wood goes for about 1 buck for every 2 sticks. Like I said....that adds up to cash in the pocket that tree guys that don't do it never see. Add that to a little spraying, little injecting, little weed killing, little fertilizing, little tree planting etc etc and those small fill ins become something.



Yes sir I agree,I am trying to diversify but what I meant was one of those dern big processors would really produce at 50 cords a day of course then it would be all you did lmfao I really am more interested in getting the land cleaned up of my wood stock piles and my wife likes heat too lol. Even if it was just to prepare enough wood for ten years burning it is great


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi Guys! Beautiful evening.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Hang in there md, maybe you can get them to spring for the crane next time and pay you what you want and fit that into the bid.



I told them next time to let me look the job over before they bid and schedule it so we can get a game plan together. They're really pretty nice guys. It's a younger guy and his uncle working together. The younger guy (prolly late 20's-30) is the climber. He handles most of the business as far as I can tell. That's why I laughed a little at Blakes comment. Heck, I like to see the younger guys making it. My ego is not so big that I won't help them either. This kid has prolly got 8 grand on the line with the big one I'm doing and the couple others he's got lined up and is working on. He's excited and a little flustered trying to get everything handled. It's fun to see him trying to do so. Reminds me of myself.

Anyway, got three to bid this week myself as well as finish this one up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> That's why I laughed a little at Blakes comment. Heck, I like to see the younger guys making it. .



As far as the general public goes, this is a BIG advantage I have over my competition. Everyone loves a young entrepreneur. 

You get that ##### down yet, md? Any pics?


----------



## tree md

Not yet. Nowhere to put anymore wood. They're gonna have to pick a load up off the curb before I can put anymore out there. This tree is huge for around here. Lot's of wood and brush. The cookies are going to be as nearly tall as me. 

One of my guys got some pics. I'll post some when he emails them to me.

Got to go to the doc tomorrow anyway. That should give them a chance to catch up.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> As far as the general public goes, this is a BIG advantage I have over my competition. Everyone loves a young entrepreneur.
> 
> You get that ##### down yet, md? Any pics?



Lol you got to love a youngsters patience :monkey:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Not yet. Nowhere to put anymore wood. They're gonna have to pick a load up off the curb before I can put anymore out there. This tree is huge for around here. Lot's of wood and brush. The cookies are going to be as nearly tall as me.



There are a lot of stout trees over there, a lot more meat then I was expecting. I saw some mulberries that I first thought were willows.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Not yet. Nowhere to put anymore wood. They're gonna have to pick a load up off the curb before I can put anymore out there. This tree is huge for around here. Lot's of wood and brush. The cookies are going to be as nearly tall as me.
> 
> One of my guys got some pics. I'll post some when he emails them to me.
> 
> Got to go to the doc tomorrow anyway. That should give them a chance to catch up.



Some jobs there is just no time for playing around with no camera. Sounds like one of them. 150 tall oak over roof....with 6' cookies rolled over 2 ramps over a deck, out a 36 inch gate and to an over filled curbside with an inexperienced groundy?

I might consider chipping for free just to gain the space and end the misery.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> I burn 12 cords last year its my only heat outdoor wood furnace! That pile I had figured at near ten cords piled. It is white and red oak and some hickory. I don't split anything else I usually burn junk like hackbury rounds until Dec then switch to the good stuff. I have another pile similar left over from last year. I will most likely double this before Sept and then triple the sum buy January. My goal is 50 cords left over at end of year and 50 sold and then my 12 for my own burning. I may have to incorporate some help splitting if business stays booked as it has been. It would not bother me too much to stay in trees and let the wood pile up!



Yeah, likely pile would be less than half due to the air volume in the stack. Outdoor furnace is nice. Quite a few guys getting them around here now. Good to be busy!!


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Some jobs there is just no time for playing around with no camera. Sounds like one of them. 150 tall oak over roof....with 6' cookies rolled over 2 ramps over a deck, out a 36 inch gate and to an over filled curbside with an inexperienced groundy?
> 
> I might consider chipping for free just to gain the space and end the misery.



It is a little frustrating. The first day it was 105 degrees and the new guy fell out by 2 PM. Yesterday we had a cold front and rain roll through in the AM so it was nice and cool. There was a breeze all day so I felt great up in the tree. My guys kept wanting to take a break every 15 or twenty minutes so I came unglued a time or two. Didn't find out til I watched the news later that it was 96. Didn't feel that hot in the tree. 

Like I said earlier, lots of thumb twittling going on up in the tree for me. I have to wait for them to clear out every limb before I can send down another one due to the tight landing zone and slow egress.

I figure the tree at 95-100 feet. I am right at the end of my climbing line when I hit the ground and there is about 20-25 feet of top above my TIP. That's a tall one for around here. I'm right on the river and I'm sure that has a lot to do with the size of the tree.

Anyway, I get my regular groundie back tomorrow thankfully.


----------



## ozzy42

*Yes, the midwest is hot as hell right now*

Just got back from Little Rock.What a relief to be back in 95° weather.:monkey:
Last 2 weeks have been like working in an inferno. 
Going back out in a few weeks ,after I catch up on some stuff at home first.
Hope it's a bit cooler by then.

Can't chat too long .Have to take my daughter to the doc [physical for school].


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> It is a little frustrating. The first day it was 105 degrees and the new guy fell out by 2 PM. Yesterday we had a cold front and rain roll through in the AM so it was nice and cool. There was a breeze all day so I felt great up in the tree. My guys kept wanting to take a break every 15 or twenty minutes so I came unglued a time or two. Didn't find out til I watched the news later that it was 96. Didn't feel that hot in the tree.
> 
> Like I said earlier, lots of thumb twittling going on up in the tree for me. I have to wait for them to clear out every limb before I can send down another one due to the tight landing zone and slow egress.
> 
> I figure the tree at 95-100 feet. I am right at the end of my climbing line when I hit the ground and there is about 20-25 feet of top above my TIP. That's a tall one for around here. I'm right on the river and I'm sure that has a lot to do with the size of the tree.
> 
> Anyway, I get my regular groundie back tomorrow thankfully.



Good to hear your getting your top ground hog back they make a big difference. 100 footer is big most places md but the big wood really makes it hard!


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> Just got back from Little Rock.What a relief to be back in 95° weather.:monkey:
> Last 2 weeks have been like working in an inferno.
> Going back out in a few weeks ,after I catch up on some stuff at home first.
> Hope it's a bit cooler by then.
> 
> Can't chat too long .Have to take my daughter to the doc [physical for school].



What the hey, you come 30 minutes from my casa and did not meet the rope? Whatcha doin sniffin around here anyway lol:monkey:


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> What the hey, you come 30 minutes from my casa and did not meet the rope? Whatcha doin sniffin around here anyway lol:monkey:



Actually a little bit up the road from LR. Beebe,cabot Jacksonville,lonoke,carliysle,searcy.
Still helping cousin while his climber revovers.


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> Actually a little bit up the road from LR. Beebe,cabot Jacksonville,lonoke,carliysle,searcy.
> Still helping cousin while his climber revovers.



Lol ss territory but pm me I can make the trip and see you guys maybe give a pointer lol "just goofin about the pointer"


----------



## oldirty

spent some time on youtube......


go jallissa!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsUbSyRX-B4


----------



## tree md

Went to the doctor today and got good news.

Made all the phone calls I needed to line things up for the rest of the week then sharpened every chain in the shop with my grinder for tomorrow. Got 2 chains per saw and 3 for my 044. I've got some serious wood to move tomorrow. Gonna try to give it 10 hours tomorrow. Might work til dark if I need to. Supposed to be mostly cloudy with a high of 92 tomorrow. That's like an arctic blast compared to what it has been. I plan to take advantage while I can.


----------



## jefflovstrom

leadarrows said:


> I kilt me some weeds. We have had rain raining on rain this summer. All summer long. Everything needed trimmed around...seems kinda cool having all the stuff I do until you have to trim around all of it...14 hours of trimming.....my feet hurt and I have muffler burn under my right forearm.
> 
> It ant midnight yet but I think I will call it a day.



What is this thing you call rain, can I get a little, Please!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Went to the doctor today and got good news.
> 
> Made all the phone calls I needed to line things up for the rest of the week then sharpened every chain in the shop with my grinder for tomorrow. Got 2 chains per saw and 3 for my 044. I've got some serious wood to move tomorrow. Gonna try to give it 10 hours tomorrow. Might work til dark if I need to. Supposed to be mostly cloudy with a high of 92 tomorrow. That's like an arctic blast compared to what it has been. I plan to take advantage while I can.



you finding any metal or concrete in that old trunk md? How old you think that tree is....bur oak? Gotta have some years on it.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Busy day here, The crew spent the am cleaning up willow storm damage in and around a pond. I dumped the trucks and did office stuff. When I got home around 6 there was a call that a tornado had hit poughkeepsie and a customer had a tree on their roof. Turned out to be parts of 2 trees. Got most of it off and chipped. Got back home around 9:30. Gotta get up early to dump chips in the fuso and do it all over again. Lotsa work looks like a war zone out there. No shortage of work thats for sure..... Mike


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> you finding any metal or concrete in that old trunk md? How old you think that tree is....bur oak? Gotta have some years on it.



There were nails in it where they had a trellis for a Rose bush. I had one of my guys go over it and pull all of them out. The HO has lived at the Residence since 1963 and says that was the only thing nailed to it to his knowledge. I have yet to work the spar though so we'll see. HO says the tree is aged 125 years or there abouts. He had another one taken out in the mid 90's that he is using for comparison. I don't think that is unreasonable considering it is right on the river where there is a low water table. Tree is Red Oak.

Very doubtful that there is any concrete in there. The tree is very clean and structurally beautiful. Sorry to see it go as it is truly a magnificent tree. I'm thinking Oak Wilt possibly. There are two other mature Oaks on the next street over that have died right around the same time this year. I'm gonna take samples to the forestry department to see. Would be a shame for Oak Wilt to be making an appearance in this neighborhood. It is in our historic district.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> yeah, where is that hyper shorty? havent heared or seen him werkin in a while. I know he P Oed alot lota guys werkin for em' around here. maybe couldt keep help and boogied.



#1. you really need to learn how to spell simple words.

#2 You don't know squat about me, I PO'ed one person you know here, a greedy bricklayer who was hauling brush for me and also running his mouth off on here. no loss there, ain't no real treemen here in Mchenry County anyway.

#3 I have an 1/4 page ad running in the newspaper, (which you would know if you could read) and get 20-30 calls a week. I'm too busy to waste time online, when there is so much to do in Chicago for recreation after working all week, and flying back and forth to VA to work there.

#4 I'll tell you like I tell anybody else talking s hit, meet me in a parking lot somewhere, (one you can get to on your rusty bicycle I see you riding around on all the time), and run your mouth there. you have my #, you called me wanting work before.
Watch your mouth and save your teeth, you wouldn't make a pimple on a real treemans ass.

I have no patience anymore for wannabe's on AS hiding behind keyboards.

to the real treeguys here,


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Lol ss territory but pm me I can make the trip and see you guys maybe give a pointer lol "just goofin about the pointer"



LOL, I got no problem with pointers.I'm an old dog that still learns new tricks.
Just watch bringin any of them h%$%^ saws around our stihls,,,been trying to raise them girls proper,don't want them hangin around with the wrong crowd.

Maybe you an SS can get in on the card game in the garage sat. nite.
[just for entertainment purposes of course,wink wink]


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> spent some time on youtube......
> 
> 
> go jallissa!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsUbSyRX-B4



Holy flying chocolate cow , did you see that hephers head bounce of the deck , I think both of her teaties smacked her knees , theres so much going on in that collision that I had to watch three times , I am surprised those chains didn't break first ....


----------



## treeclimber101

Well yesterday I went to the dentist a payed him 250 to rip a tooth outta my face without being completely numb , but I was already late for football practice so I had no more time to wait for more numbing , WTF that really hurt bad , a tear came to my eye when it broke loose ....


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Well yesterday I went to the dentist a payed him 250 to rip a tooth outta my face without being completely numb , but I was already late for football practice so I had no more time to wait for more numbing , WTF that really hurt bad , a tear came to my eye when it broke loose ....



I had a real bad one a few years back doc wanted to wait to let abscess go down. I told him look , this tooth is coming out today whether you do it or I do it. He smiled and said hurts that much huh. I said yes he started to numb it but was worried about something to do with the abscess and needle. I looked at him and said screw the numbing just get this dern tooth outta my head. I said it can't hurt anymore than it already does. He pulled it and said I wish all my patients were as tough as you lol. I said, I am not tough but it was relief not pain I felt.


----------



## tree md

LOL!

Had a wisdom tooth abscess about 6 years ago. Doc wanted to put me on antibiotics and let the infection go down before he pulled it. I did the antibiotics and went to have it pulled. The dentist broke the tooth off and had to get a tool that looked like a closed end wrench and got a bite on my tooth... Ended up with the pretty little dental assistant holding me in a headlock while the dentist climbed up in the chair with me to wrench the tooth out. He finally got it. They had me so high I didn't feel a thing... 

Anyway, it fell a flood here today. Didn't quit raining til 1 PM. City streets were flooded. I had a guy call me yesterday saying that he had got himself in trouble on one, a pear tree, and asked if I could come help him out. I said yeah but it would be this afternoon. Guy called back this morning while we were trying to wait out the rain at Micky D's and added two more trees. I cut my guys loose and went to look at it in the rain. I found a pear on the corned with three limbs cut off of it, a roof scraped up with tree bark and a ding in the shingles and an empty poulan pro 18" box sitting on the corner... :hmm3grin2orange:

Anyway, I gave the guy a price and did a real quick job this afternoon with my dad. Turned out the guy was a county sheriff. Supper nice guy. No muss no fuss. Gave him a good price and he jumped on it. Knocked out all three trees in two hours. I went to give him a card and he said don't bother, all my buddies got your number, that's how I got it. 

Needles to say, I support my local sheriff...


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> Needles to say, I support my local sheriff...



Speaking of which.. I have to pay them boys.. got a bill in the truck that is coming due.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Well yesterday I went to the dentist a payed him 250 to rip a tooth outta my face without being completely numb , but I was already late for football practice so I had no more time to wait for more numbing , WTF that really hurt bad , a tear came to my eye when it broke loose ....



For that I would think the drugs would be included... expected actually.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Holy flying chocolate cow , did you see that hephers head bounce of the deck , I think both of her teaties smacked her knees , theres so much going on in that collision that I had to watch three times , I am surprised those chains didn't break first ....





i know i posted this one elsewhere but if you liked that one then you will roll all around seeing this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeoOR_NWHyo


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> For that I would think the drugs would be included... expected actually.



Nope just a shot that didn't help and a x-ray that was delivered after the tooth was on the table and a ice pack and some gauze , that tooth felt good coming out the pain washed away within an hour and I slept like a baby last night first time in two weeks ..


----------



## ropensaddle

It was a round of stumps at the golf course today lol:monkey:


----------



## oldirty

so i got left on the job this morning before the boom even left the cradle with a new hire climber and me to run the crane...........

huh.

crane op came back around 11 and took over the climbing for the new guy (too slow for what we had left although he did a fine job) and then we went and cleaned up a little storm damage.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tomorrow I am gonna remove five decent sized spruce trees and stumps , three guys all bucket work , I will be tired tomorrow night .. Today I trimmed 6 half dead oaks at the police station near me , took out the dead and will see them in the spring to take them hopefully ..


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> #1. you really need to learn how to spell simple words.
> 
> #2 You don't know squat about me, I PO'ed one person you know here, a greedy bricklayer who was hauling brush for me and also running his mouth off on here. no loss there, ain't no real treemen here in Mchenry County anyway.
> 
> #3 I have an 1/4 page ad running in the newspaper, (which you would know if you could read) and get 20-30 calls a week. I'm too busy to waste time online, when there is so much to do in Chicago for recreation after working all week, and flying back and forth to VA to work there.
> 
> #4 I'll tell you like I tell anybody else talking s hit, meet me in a parking lot somewhere, (one you can get to on your rusty bicycle I see you riding around on all the time), and run your mouth there. you have my #, you called me wanting work before.
> Watch your mouth and save your teeth, you wouldn't make a pimple on a real treemans ass.
> 
> I have no patience anymore for wannabe's on AS hiding behind keyboards.
> 
> to the real treeguys here,



Ok, seriously dude; does the guy really ride around on a rusty bike?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> LOL!
> 
> Needles to say, I support my local sheriff...



Needles! hahaah!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Tomorrow is a climb only 100 foot bean pole pine. tall skinny sucker lol, then a large red dead oak but no clean-up on it!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Needles! hahaah!
> Jeff



tipe oh :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Tomorrow is a climb only 100 foot bean pole pine. tall skinny sucker lol, then a large red dead oak but no clean-up on it!



I hate those tall bean pole pines.. had seven of em last week. Had six pine today but only about 60 ft or so and not too bad for size - you fell there was some wood under you when on them.


----------



## TreeClimber57

*Weird Weather..*

Strange summer.. must say one of the first I have seen where the grass has not browned up in August.. enough rain each week to keep it growing and green. 

But getting down into the 60's at night (a week ago it was in the low 50's). This usually is the hottest time of summer - or pretty close to it.. yet the days are pretty good with most not going much above the 80's (although last Saturday was close to 100). Temperature here is bouncing all over the map..


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> I hate those tall bean pole pines.. had seven of em last week. Had six pine today but only about 60 ft or so and not too bad for size - you fell there was some wood under you when on them.



Lol this one is about ten inch dbh and it may be more like 85 foot I just glimpsed at it but we have many that go 100 and skinny. I did one no one else wanted to do it was very tall but had be injured and had a dog leg half way up then corrected itself and went over power line! My tail was dangling in the three phase!


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Lol this one is about ten inch dbh and it may be more like 85 foot I just glimpsed at it but we have many that go 100 and skinny. I did one no one else wanted to do it was very tall but had be injured and had a dog leg half way up then corrected itself and went over power line! My tail was dangling in the three phase!



Rope.. if I ever get down your way gonna have to buy some of that juice you been drinkin'.


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Needles! hahaah!
> Jeff



LOL, yep, you got me Jeff. Type-o... Doh!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Banged out a little trim job for some PITA clients. Three colorado blues that had been previously topped about 8 feet off the ground had sprouted multiple stems each competing for dominance. I subordinated the smaller ones and did what I could to snip the rest of the tree into shape. Will be interesting to see how they progress. $450

Got our removal on with 2 decent maples after that. It will never cease to amaze me how much people in this industry despise actual work. This was another bid where I came in the lowest. Backyard trees that you couldn't pull your baby elevator up to, but they were siiiimple. Climbed and cut the first. Had to rope one branch to avoid the fence and hung a line in the top to pull it off. Then, chunked it down. Ran up the second one, tied a pull line, set up a 3 to 1, and cranked 'er over. Cakework. Chipped the brush, cut and stacked the wood, 2 hours, Eric and I pulled $650 on that one. 

Home with a beer doing some paperwork by 3 pm and had eleven for the day. Feels good.


----------



## oldirty

we've had 2 new guys join our crew in the past 2 days giving them the test run to see if they can potentially work at the company. needless to say they've had their mind blown away at what we are doing as a crew.

first guy was all high 5's and excitement. the second guy couldn't believe what it was he was seeing. looks as if they both might be joining in on the fun. both climbers so that means i am going to be losing a little saddle time but i think all that means is more crano running...........(still not too excited about that.)

its a riot how wrong everyone else does it. lol

back to climbing today. numerous oaks and a little house clearance. angie's list customer. we killed it.


----------



## oldirty

oldirty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeoOR_NWHyo



in case you missed it the first 2 times i posted it.


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> Banged out a little trim job for some PITA clients. Three colorado blues that had been previously topped about 8 feet off the ground had sprouted multiple stems each competing for dominance. I subordinated the smaller ones and did what I could to snip the rest of the tree into shape. Will be interesting to see how they progress. $450
> 
> Got our removal on with 2 decent maples after that. It will never cease to amaze me how much people in this industry despise actual work. This was another bid where I came in the lowest. Backyard trees that you couldn't pull your baby elevator up to, but they were siiiimple. Climbed and cut the first. Had to rope one branch to avoid the fence and hung a line in the top to pull it off. Then, chunked it down. Ran up the second one, tied a pull line, set up a 3 to 1, and cranked 'er over. Cakework. Chipped the brush, cut and stacked the wood, 2 hours, Eric and I pulled $650 on that one.
> 
> Home with a beer doing some paperwork by 3 pm and had eleven for the day. Feels good.





raise your prices homeboy. i just did a little house clearance and dead wood for 500. after work. just under 2 hrs. alone.


----------



## ropensaddle

Done the bean pole it was more like 85 foot climbed and loaded in three hours but had to walk brush and wood about twenty yards to truck. Then came home and decided to load and haul on old van I had to scrap for a little green back sucka brought 285 no motor or tranny


----------



## TreeClimber57

Well took down some easy pines today. My youngest son learning how to climb.. my oldest son is pretty good.. so now the 2nd one has to get there. Then maybe dad can climb only when he feels like it  Well can't stop too soon.. too much fun. Was his first day on spurs but he was doing fairly well for the most part - a bit slow but thats ok. Best to get good and do it safely - then get fast.

So am looking for a saddle for him .. looking at kit on WesSpur.. but will see..

Leaning towards this one for him:

Contents: Petzl Sequoia Saddle, Bucklite Titanium Spurs, Cast Aluminum Pads, 1 Pair Upper Straps, 1 Pair Lower Straps, Gaff Guards, 1/2” x 12’ Yale Maxi-Flip Steel-core Flipline, Petzl Micrograb Flipline Adjuster, Petzl “William” Positive Locking Carabiner, Large Canvas Gear Bag, Tree Climber’s Companion, 2nd Ed

He wants his own Silky and MS200T as well 

Oh well.. if he gets good at it he will make me some extra $ so worth it I guess.


----------



## prentice110

started on a honey locust. storm damage. big lead hangin. took out alot under it. all bucket access. got rid of some low hangers and more split limbs over roof. my opinion thing should come down. done in an hour. next took down a "fun" silver maple. new boss has an old linesman hi-ranger. (non over center). with a skyworker or anything else woulda gone real quick. tree was wedged between a house and shed, high enuf to take real big pieces, but had to do alot of polesaw rope pokin. been real happy with the new ground crew. much too used to workin with dip****s. dont even need the miniskid workin with these chaps. clean up took longer than i thought , but kinda hard to yell at new co workers


----------



## tree md

oldirty said:


> raise your prices homeboy. i just did a little house clearance and dead wood for 500. after work. just under 2 hrs. alone.



Word.

Far be it from me to tell a man his worth but if you're getting everything you bd it might be time to adjust your prices unless you are always hungry.

10 hours in spikes today. Didn't get home til late and then had to fix two chains my saw man had rocked... 

Still got a little big wood to drop on this one. Rain put us behind yesterday. It's so slow going having to cut everything to fit between a 36" gate and wheel chunks over two ramps. Thank God I banged out a little cash job yesterday... Seems like I blow through $500 like it was $5 these days.

Anyway, dropped bombs today and swung some BIG wood. Had a pucker situation on the first 2000 pounder when it swung back towards me so I decided to use a tag line after that. 

I really like talking trees with you guys but I really LOVE doing big trees more. 

I really love doing them. I'm good at it and it's like slaying a freaking dragon.


----------



## oldirty

tree md said:


> I really love doing them. I'm good at it and it's like slaying a freaking dragon.



i hear you barking......

but when its all said and done after the smoke has cleared and i am victorious in that particular situation i do have a moment of despair that i brought yet another living soul , that is better than i, to its proverbial knees. a big stud tree with nothing wrong with it....... and i only did it for the money.


hopefully when i die and i am on my way to meet my maker i don't have to walk through an angry forest to meet Him. lol


edit: i won't lie. i say a prayer for every takedown i climb......


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Word.
> 
> Far be it from me to tell a man his worth but if you're getting everything you bd it might be time to adjust your prices unless you are always hungry.



I don't get everything I bid by a long shot. I'm landing maybe 50% these days. Generally the ones that I'm happy to be the lowest bid on is the ones where I know I'm thinking around my comp's pricing. There's probably 30 tree services in my locale and 3 I consider my real competition. They all bucket bunnies though. If I can put a crane on site and process faster, or find a backyard gig they can't get their booms to I sell it. 

Along the same lines, md, what do you shoot for per man hour on site? My minimum goal is 50. I usually clock in around 100 though.


----------



## tree md

Hey Justin, I was thinking about you today bro. That saddle rocks!

I've got some good elevation on this one so I can swing huge limbs. I'm dropping bombs. I'm swinging 50-60', 18" limbs and finishing up with a couple of 24-28", 6 to 8' chunks. Prolly dropping 2200-2500 every time I lower one. Slow process because it's such a tight drop zone and my guys have to whittle it down and wheel the chunks over two ramps and through a 36" gate. Lot's of hang time...

I was thinking today of how nice that saddle is. I went 10 hours today and could have kept going. I only stopped because I was working my guys to death. It takes them at least a half hour to clean up the pieces I am lowering to them. Would have been painful in my old saddle but I just hit the recline button on the mini boss and I can hang all day in comfort.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> I don't get everything I bid by a long shot. I'm landing maybe 50% these days. Generally the ones that I'm happy to be the lowest bid on is the ones where I know I'm thinking around my comp's pricing. There's probably 30 tree services in my locale and 3 I consider my real competition. They all bucket bunnies though. If I can put a crane on site and process faster, or find a backyard gig they can't get their booms to I sell it.
> 
> Along the same lines, md, what do you shoot for per man hour on site? My minimum goal is 50. I usually clock in around 100 though.



I shoot for at least a grand a day for me. That means I need to be pulling in about $1200 a day. Hard to do in these times. Especially if you getting old and would rather fool with the girls than get off your ass and hustle...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I shoot for at least a grand a day for me. That means I need to be pulling in about $1200 a day. Hard to do in these times. Especially if you getting old and would rather fool with the girls than get off your ass and hustle...



So we're on par then. Cool. Just checking. I try for a G a day w/ me and Eric. That's about $165 apiece and $670 for the biz. Trying my best to build a monster.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> So we're on par then. Cool. Just checking. I try for a G a day w/ me and Eric. That's about $165 apiece and $670 for the biz. Trying my best to build a monster.



Your doing good buddy. You've come far pilgrim.


----------



## oldirty

tree md said:


> Your doing good buddy. You've come far pilgrim.



hellz yah he has. he going to be the marquis tree of NY when its all said and done.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> we've had 2 new guys join our crew in the past 2 days giving them the test run to see if they can potentially work at the company. needless to say they've had their mind blown away at what we are doing as a crew.
> 
> I like the 'Deer in the Headlights' look when they see what we do for the first time. I bet they go home and tell their wives and kids and bro's and 2 weeks later, they want a raise.
> Jeff


----------



## oldirty

tree md said:


> Hey Justin, I was thinking about you today bro. That saddle rocks!
> 
> I've got some good elevation on this one so I can swing huge limbs. I'm dropping bombs. I'm swinging 50-60', 18" limbs and finishing up with a couple of 24-28", 6 to 8' chunks. Prolly dropping 2200-2500 every time I lower one. Slow process because it's such a tight drop zone and my guys have to whittle it down and wheel the chunks over two ramps and through a 36" gate. Lot's of hang time...
> 
> I was thinking today of how nice that saddle is. I went 10 hours today and could have kept going. I only stopped because I was working my guys to death. It takes them at least a half hour to clean up the pieces I am lowering to them. Would have been painful in my old saddle but I just hit the recline button on the mini boss and I can hang all day in comfort.





that saddle is one of the best out there for a takedown climber, you right about that for damn sure! sure she takes a second to set it up for your likings but once its dialed in you can wear it all day......like you've been doing!!! 

i love mines! i got 2 of them! lol

i wish you had some pics of this monster, man. be nice to put a face on this beast you been dancing with.

stay safe larry.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> hellz yah he has. he going to be the marquis tree of NY when its all said and done.



"Done?" Psshh. I ain't never done. What up, Oprah!


----------



## oldirty

jefflovstrom said:


> I like the 'Deer in the Headlights' look when they see what we do for the first time. I bet they go home and tell their wives and kids and bro's and 2 weeks later, they want a raise.
> Jeff



they already behind the 8ball when it comes to earning more loot, jeff. they not going to out do this dog when it comes to production. but one will fill in nicely on "my" crew while the other will more than likely go run one of the bucket crews. the dude today didnt get a chance to climb but will probably see some time tomorrow so i will report back with some info.

i just love seeing new guys show up and then checking out their gear and climbing setups. both of them are climbing old school...... can't wait to move them forward in that department.


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> "Done?" Psshh. I ain't never done. What up, Oprah!



done!? talking about you in 10 years. out cruising around checking up on your crews and doing estimates.... bringing in work and taking care of your earners. lol.


oprah?!!??!


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> done!? talking about you in 10 years. out cruising around checking up on your crews and doing estimates.... bringing in work and taking care of your earners. lol.
> 
> 
> oprah?!!??!



Man, I don't know.  Employees? Crews? Not sure I want to go there. We'll see what time brings though. Thanks for the vote of confidence though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aRor905cCw

Imma buy EVERYTHING. lol


----------



## tree md

Anyone who does this gig on their own is behind the 8 if they haven't spent some time on a production crew with a big outfit IMO.

Everyone knows how to price them... Well for the most part anyway. The trick is being able to get it done quickly. I see so many guys on here ask "how do you do this or that or what books should I read"... News flash: this is not the type of thing you can learn from a book. You need to learn some tips from the big boys, put your time in and pay some dues if you really want to see how the pros do it.

I know there are a lot of guys out there who have read the books, go whittle on a few trees a week and just think they are the cat's meow. Still behind the game if you have never took the time to learn from a pro and seen a production outfit do business... Nuff said.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Anyone who does this gig on their own is behind the 8 if they haven't spent some time on a production crew with a big outfit IMO.
> 
> Everyone knows how to price them... Well for the most part anyway. The trick is being able to get it done quickly. I see so many guys on here ask "how do you do this or that or what books should I read"... News flash: this is not the type of thing you can learn from a book. You need to learn some tips from the big boys, put your time in and pay some dues if you really want to see how the pros do it.
> 
> I know there are a lot of guys out there who have read the books, go whittle on a few trees a week and just think they are the cat's meow. Still behind the game if you have never took the time to learn from a pro and seen a production outfit do business... Nuff said.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> Anyone who does this gig on their own is behind the 8 if they haven't spent some time on a production crew with a big outfit IMO.



:agree2: At least for the most part. 



tree md said:


> Everyone knows how to price them... Well for the most part anyway. The trick is being able to get it done quickly. I see so many guys on here ask "how do you do this or that or what books should I read"... News flash: this is not the type of thing you can learn from a book. You need to learn some tips from the big boys, put your time in and pay some dues if you really want to see how the pros do it..



Having said that.. there are different ways that different crews work depending on what they do.. and if on a production crew then hopefully the type of work you do will be similar to what you are doing on your own. Otherwise some of the tricks or techniques learned may not be applicable, or may not necessarily be optimal (even though they may work). 



tree md said:


> I know there are a lot of guys out there who have read the books, go whittle on a few trees a week and just think they are the cat's meow. Still behind the game if you have never took the time to learn from a pro and seen a production outfit do business... Nuff said.



Reading books is good.. keeps you up on latest techniques, advises of new products, etc.. essential if in for a long time as things change. But nothing like learning from a pro!! Now, if somebody does do this on their own, and never had the opportunity to learn then at least spend the money and find a good hands on course to take that can teach you how to do it right. Again.. they will NOT teach you production though.. likely only hands on technique. Most of the good courses around here are taught by certified arborists, they own their own companies.. and do work full time in the industry. So.. their teaching can be good. They can take the book... take that written information and turn it into something meaningful. In fact they can usually show you two or three ways that a technique is done in the field, and possibly the reason you would use one over the other.


----------



## TreeTarget

Spent the last few days working in the shop and spending a few hours on the ground when the opportunity comes around. Put up pics up of the finished chair sets, but too lazy to repost them, again. You can check out the gallery, or here is the link to the woodworking thread:

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2400698#post2400698

Looking forward to the late summer/fall work to pick up...shop work feels more suitable to winter when it is this hot. Still have to stay in there, though.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today we cut 55 yards of material , 3 guys x9.5 hrs. and 2 hrs. was me emptying the trucks , so today was a good day , tomorrow will be good cause its friday ...I have 2 small jobs and a few estimates to run for next week ...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Looked at a few storm jobs.

Wrote a report.

went to acupuncture therapy.

trimmed a red maple for a neighbor who will help me with some grading around the house.


----------



## treevet

taking out a big elm tomorrow. Booming it out of the back yard from the front over the roof with a 50 ton crane with 180 ft stick.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Tomorrow we start on a huge willow in a small back yard.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> taking out a big elm tomorrow. Booming it out of the back yard from the front over the roof with a 50 ton crane with 180 ft stick.



pics!


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> pics!



picks or picts?opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

Wellllll dumped a load was letting bed down and pshhhhhhh blowed a cylinder packing then drove 1 1/2 hours to fall a stem and cut into firewood and grind stump. Started grinding and storm comes up I said heck with it kept grinding and pop u-joint snaps on the very last of stump lol. I also broke the yolk  Looks like a fix it day tomorrow :monkey:


----------



## oldirty

new guy climbing today. i haven't been on ground duty in quite some time! ran the grapple a little ran a rake a little. actually i lie. i had to dead wood a good sized pin oak in the backyard so i did get to climb some today and polesawed a little house clearance on 2 dogwoods but other than that i was a groundman today!

new dude was motivated though i'll give him that.

tomorrow supposed to be a nightmare. 2 big oaks all up in the wires on a main road. schweet.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> picks or picts?opcorn:



plenty of both!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Going to the 21st annual PTCA seminar in Balboa Park tomorrow. I am guessing a full house. I wonder if Jomoco will be there, nah, lol!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> taking out a big elm tomorrow. Booming it out of the back yard from the front over the roof with a 50 ton crane with 180 ft stick.



Hell yeah! Take some vid, old man. Show us what you got! Climbing it, I assume? Setting up the 40 ton myself tomorrow for a good sized red oak. Should be smooth. 

On another note, I ####ed around with my 361 w/16" bar today. Sharpened the piss out of it and threw on a 8 pin sprocket for ####s and grins. Damn, that is one angry saw in the wood now. Should be a blast on the job tomorrow.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Going to the 21st annual PTCA seminar in Balboa Park tomorrow. I am guessing a full house. I wonder if Jomoco will be there, nah, lol!
> Jeff



What's a PTCA?

Whatever it is that boy will likely INVENT some excuse not to attend lol.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Hell yeah! Take some vid, old man. Show us what you got! Climbing it, I assume? Setting up the 40 ton myself tomorrow for a good sized red oak. Should be smooth.
> .



What's this now your 2nd or 3rd crane job now Blakes? 

361 bit of a girly saw


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> What's this now your 2nd or 3rd crane job now Blakes?
> 
> 361 bit of a girly saw



It's gotta be at least my fourth or fifth. lol Don't rag on my 361 though. I'm telling you, that ##### is mean right now. Muff modded by snelling with that short bar and 8 pin, I'm impressed. I might go for a 3/4 wrap handle on it at some point too. Wanna step it up to an 18 inch and make it my go to crane saw but I don't have quite enough saws for that at this point. Oh well.


----------



## tree md

I absolutely love my 361. Girly saw or not that thing rocks. I'm running a 20" bar on mine and wore it in the tree all day today. Mine is throwing snow right now. Great saw for crane work or big trees in general. Love it!

Swung big pieces all day, 7 hours anyway. Gonna have to break out the big saws from here on out and put some big wood on the ground. They are weighing about 2200 at 2' right now... 5' diameter Red Oak is some heavy chit...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I absolutely love my 361. Girly saw or not that thing rocks. I'm running a 20" bar on mine and wore it in the tree all day today. Mine is throwing snow right now. Great saw for crane work or big trees in general. Love it!
> 
> Swung big pieces all day, 7 hours anyway. Gonna have to break out the big saws from here on out and put some big wood on the ground. They are weighing about 2200 at 2' right now... 5' diameter Red Oak is some heavy chit...



Wow md still on that job? I am sorry for ya friend, prolly did not pay you near its value.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> What's a PTCA?
> 
> Whatever it is that boy will likely INVENT some excuse not to attend lol.



So, you are not connected to the ' Professional Tree Care Association'. Have you heard of 'Google'?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

I got a couple of 361's but would prefer the 460 and 440 up in the air. We use them all day long on the ground.


----------



## oldirty

that tree deserved a crane. at least you know your man suit still fits!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> What's a PTCA?
> 
> Whatever it is that boy will likely INVENT some excuse not to attend lol.



You sure are a surly old bastard, are'nt ya! I am am absolutely going. 
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> I got a couple of 361's but would prefer the 460 and 440 up in the air. We use them all day long on the ground.



the best in the air tree saw.........is the 372xpw. 75 cc's. fast like the husky way. doesn't have the grunt the 460 got but she almost right there and with more spin...

long live the 200t but the 70cc+ class belongs to the husky as far as i am concerned. as far as toughness though i gotta give them props to the stihl. too much plastic on the husq.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Wow md still on that job? I am sorry for ya friend, prolly did not pay you near its value.



Well remember, I had to take two days off from it this week. Rain day and a doc day. I got three days total into it. Gonna have to go an extra day than I figured but the guy threw in another tree, I'll make out. 

Also did a good cash job in the mean time. I'm looking at about 36 net for the week... I'm not complaining.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Well remember, I had to take two days off from it this week. Rain day and a doc day. I got three days total into it. Gonna have to go an extra day than I figure but the guy threw in another tree, I'll make out.
> 
> Also did a good cash job in the mean time. I'm looking at about 36 net for the week... I'm not complaining.



I know I do the same, funny how trees grow when ya get in them lol. I still do bids thinkin yeah, bucket will reach that lol, hell no its 103 foot tall, I do it still , it is the dernedist thing.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I know I do the same, funny how trees grow when ya get in them lol. I still do bids thinkin yeah, bucket will reach that lol, hell no its 103 foot tall, I do it still , it is the dernedist thing.



Yeah, I hear ya. I was slow when this one came along. I figure as long as me and my guys are working we are doing OK. If the HO hadn't thrown in another good pine today I would have been screwed on this one. The pine is going to end up paying my labor so I covered my ass. I'll never take on another one this large with no access without a crane tho. I got to admit, it lets a slightly older feller know he still has it though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Wow md still on that job? I am sorry for ya friend, prolly did not pay you near its value.



That is because he is using a saw he brags about that has a bar 7" bigger than a standard hand-saw!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> That is because he is using a saw he brags about that has a bar 7" bigger than a standard hand-saw!
> Jeff



Hold up Jeffey, I gots lots of saws. I brag them all up...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. I was slow when this one came along. I figure as long as me and my guys are working we are doing OK. If the HO hadn't thrown in another good pine today I would have been screwed on this one. The pine is going to end up paying my labor so I covered my ass. I'll never take on another one this large with no access without a crane tho. I got to admit, it lets a slightly older feller know he still has it though.



Beats sittin around a phone, I fully understand.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> That is because he is using a saw he brags about that has a bar 7" bigger than a standard hand-saw!
> Jeff



Hows the new copier?:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I got a couple of 361's but would prefer the 460 and 440 up in the air. We use them all day long on the ground.



Now you are talking!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> the best in the air tree saw.........is the 372xpw. 75 cc's. fast like the husky way. doesn't have the grunt the 460 got but she almost right there and with more spin...
> 
> long live the 200t but the 70cc+ class belongs to the husky as far as i am concerned. as far as toughness though i gotta give them props to the stihl. too much plastic on the husq.



I take the 460 every day just cause it has the name Stihl on it and that name has earned #1 for a lot of reasons.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Hows the new copier?:monkey:



Fine,(lol) but the fax is on the schnide


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> the best in the air tree saw.........is the 372xpw. 75 cc's. fast like the husky way. doesn't have the grunt the 460 got,
> 
> Ha!, You said it! Doesn't have the grunt!
> Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I take the 460 every day just cause it has the name Stihl on it and that name has earned #1 for a lot of reasons.



#1 being hype.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> #1 being hype.



I heard they gonna start selling husky in Wallmart. opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> oldirty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the best in the air tree saw.........is the 372xpw. 75 cc's. fast like the husky way. doesn't have the grunt the 460 got,
> 
> Ha!, You said it! Doesn't have the grunt!
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has both speed and grunt and thats with eight pin too:monkey:
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I heard they gonna start selling husky in Wallmart. opcorn:



Good, all the new saws are crap now anyway I will just keep building my old dogs.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Fine,(lol) but the fax is on the schnide



You and Rope are really funny! I must come and see your show sometime!
Jeff :computer:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Hows the new copier?:monkey:



It's ok, just gotta change the drum! Ha!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Just finished getting (some of) the arsenal for tomorrow....2 200's, 2 361's, 2 440's, 460, 660, 880, 090...

filters, new or sharpened chain, file bar if nec, clean/blow out casing and entire saw, tightened chain if nec, saw covers on and sitting by the garage door.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Just finished getting (some of) the arsenal for tomorrow....2 200's, 2 361's, 2 440's, 460, 660, 880, 090...
> 
> filters, new or sharpened chain, file bar if nec, clean/blow out casing and entire saw, tightened chain if nec, saw covers on and sitting by the garage door.



I don't have to do all that I run huskies good air filtration rocks :monkey:


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> Ok, seriously dude; does the guy really ride around on a rusty bike?



yes, and wearing full carharts in the winter.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I heard they gonna start selling husky in Wallmart. opcorn:



Thats fitting under the name GREAT VALUE ... thats where they deserve to be...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats fitting under the name GREAT VALUE ... thats where they deserve to be...



Yeah, and the next isle down could be the vermeer isle. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, and the next isle down could be the vermeer isle. :hmm3grin2orange:



Easy there , thats like calling my sister a HO, is that what your doing ??????


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, and the next isle down could be the vermeer isle. :hmm3grin2orange:



Do you remember NO FRILLS brand black red and white packaging my wife and I were just laughing about how poor both our parents were when we were little


----------



## treevet

Thought the crane was gonna show up at noon but the previous job my guy had musta had some bumbling idiots on it and he shows up after 3 pm. He is booked tomorrow and all next week and we already got the wires dropped so we go for it and finished booming the trunk over the roof at around 6 pm. Neighbors scared shetless as big limbs are falling off (DED). Was a pain as much of the tree was bent backwards and makes for some nervous picks while straightening them up and hoping they don't break off and fall in your lap before hinging over.

There is no other crane (50 ton 180 foot) and op in the city that could do this job, sheet you not. All climbing....no access for any equipment.

Yo have to wait for Electric to show up to hook up or they won't do it...8 am to 8 pm....All is good, nice paycheck....wife just went out for take out. My body hurts....had the 660 up in the air for some cuts and add in the dehydration factor that makes you ache.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tore this oak apart today. Chipper engine #### the bed but they should be replacing it this weekend. Got it done anyway. Long ass day though. Think I need a log truck. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got pinched up on two cuts. Not too bad. Had one top tip over but it was small enough the op wasn't pissed and didn't cause any damage. We synched up pretty good by the end of this tree.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Thought the crane was gonna show up at noon but the previous job my guy had musta had some bumbling idiots on it and he shows up after 3 pm. He is booked tomorrow and all next week and we already got the wires dropped so we go for it and finished booming the trunk over the roof at around 6 pm. Neighbors scared shetless as big limbs are falling off (DED). Was a pain as much of the tree was bent backwards and makes for some nervous picks while straightening them up and hoping they don't break off and fall in your lap before hinging over.
> 
> There is no other crane (50 ton 180 foot) and op in the city that could do this job, sheet you not. All climbing....no access for any equipment.
> 
> Yo have to wait for Electric to show up to hook up or they won't do it...8 am to 8 pm....All is good, nice paycheck....wife just went out for take out. My body hurts....had the 660 up in the air for some cuts and add in the dehydration factor that makes you ache.




Glad to hear you made out despite the rough road. Same way over here today man. Home safe with money in my pocket. That's what really matters.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like a good day, BM, How many dump loads. Did you have more chip trucks on-site? Nice pic's!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Nice job Blakes!


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like a good day, BM, How many dump loads. Did you have more chip trucks on-site? Nice pic's!
> Jeff



Nope. Just the one. Had the guys whittle the brush down pretty good so we could fit it all in one load and the crane wouldn't be idling while we dumped. Had the Dingo on site to help with the bigger picks and used that to load the wood in our truck afterward. Besides the 2 butt logs which I had the crane set on the trailer for me at 4200 #'s and 4500 #'s we managed to take the rest of the wood in 3 dump truck loads. They were pretty full though. lol


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Easy there , thats like calling my sister a HO, is that what your doing ??????



No, of course not treeclimber.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore this oak apart today. Chipper engine #### the bed but they should be replacing it this weekend. Got it done anyway. Long ass day though. Think I need a log truck. lol




ever consider making that chip truck a removable top? Not hard to do and if you have an easy/close access chip dump then all is good.

good job blakes.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> ever consider making that chip truck a removable top? Not hard to do and if you have an easy/close access chip dump then all is good.
> 
> good job blakes.



The removable top is the way to go. One of my competitors uses an open body truck with log trailer, loads the truck and trailer. Seems to Work out well for the fat pig..


----------



## treevet

mid day tomorrow I am looking at a job to remove a tree that has a huge honey bee's nest in it. It is on a large company property that is said to have much more work on it.

The lady I spoke with is an employee that is a bee keeper and says she has a bee suit I can wear. She wants to salvage the hive and says wild bees make the best honey  The nest is so big that they are "bearding" on the bottom of the cavity entrance. Lady says she has a bee suit and I can get equipment to it. 

Would you consider this job? Could be painful.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> mid day tomorrow I am looking at a job to remove a tree that has a huge honey bee's nest in it. It is on a large company property that is said to have much more work on it.
> 
> The lady I spoke with is an employee that is a bee keeper and says she has a bee suit I can wear. She wants to salvage the hive and says wild bees make the best honey  The nest is so big that they are "bearding" on the bottom of the cavity entrance. Lady says she has a bee suit and I can get equipment to it.
> 
> Would you consider this job? Could be painful.



Do those things even sting? I forget.

The Crane would be good for that if you can use it I'll bet.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> The removable top is the way to go. One of my competitors uses an open body truck with log trailer, loads the truck and trailer. Seems to Work out well for the fat pig..



I got an 18 foot and 14 foot removable top chip trucks and along with a 14 foot flat dump and 14 foot dump trailer and the 20 foot crane bed, not too many trees I can't get without going to the dump and slowing up the job. I have even had subcontracted cranes load logs on my crane bed.

Only problem is you need a crane to remove the top on a metal bed but it could be accomplished with the boom on the cherry picker if you have a little imagination.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Do those things even sting? I forget.
> 
> The Crane would be good for that if you can use it I'll bet.



Yeah they sting pretty hard and will follow anyone they sting by the smell/pheremone they put on you and keep hitting you over and over until they get bored with it I guess. I have been stung about 30 times one time when a cloud of them chased me down the street after they came back to life on a big removal when it went from low 30's to mid 60's.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I got an 18 foot and 14 foot removable top chip trucks and along with a 14 foot flat dump and 14 foot dump trailer and the 20 foot crane bed, not too many trees I can't get without going to the dump and slowing up the job. I have even had subcontracted cranes load logs on my crane bed.
> 
> Only problem is you need a crane to remove the top on a metal bed but it could be accomplished with the boom on the cherry picker if you have a little imagination.



The southco body I want for the new truck has a removable top that's like ten feet long. Its 
In two sections, but its 30" high, because I want high capacity. I'm wondering how heavy that's gonna be. Not sure of the gauge off hand.


----------



## tree md

I'd certainly give it a shot... For the right price that is...


----------



## oldirty

we just did a bee tree the other day. as long as you don't totally screw with them they won't bother you. i was taking pics with my face inches from the bearded nest opening. enter a zen like mood while working around them.


and when you do move the log try to keep it upright.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> we just did a bee tree the other day. as long as you don't totally screw with them they won't bother you. i was taking pics with my face inches from the bearded nest opening. enter a zen like mood while working around them.
> 
> 
> and when you do move the log try to keep it upright.



As I understand it there are guard bees and once you get nailed you're toast. She wants me to open up the log so she can get the hive.:help:


----------



## oldirty

blakes, great effort. 

we ended up shutting down pleasant st to get after them 2 oaks i was telling you about. big, half dead and nasty. and i didn't take a single picture....... ouch.

the first butt log was 18.9k lbs.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> As I understand it there are guard bees and once you get nailed you're toast. She wants me to open up the log so she can get the hive.:help:



i've only cross cut around nests........ how she want you to do that?! lol. i guess a bee suit might be a good bet to put over your man suit when you start that party up. good luck man!


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree MDS said:


> Do those things even sting? I forget.
> 
> The Crane would be good for that if you can use it I'll bet.



You bet they do. The would be a honey bee that has swarmed, and then created a hive/colony in the wild. They do die once they have stung a person though, and are for the most part (as a bee goes) rather docile.

I used to have around three dozen colonies in my younger days - still have the extractor, pasteurizer, etc.. would like to one day set up maybe one or two colonies when I have lots of time and money to spare. If you believe in reincarnation, will likely be the next life before that happens! 

Getting a wild honey bee out intact is a tough job even if you have done it before. Frankly they do not want to leave their home, and their home is built around all sorts of crevaces, cracks, etc.. almost impossible to not break it apart in the process - killing lots of bees and making a mess.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> As I understand it there are guard bees and once you get nailed you're toast. She wants me to open up the log so she can get the hive.:help:



Ah so she is going to extract. 

Ok.. ensure you have no bee allergies.

Put a thick shirt under the bee suit, occasionally if the suit gets close to skin they can go through it (I have had one or two do it). Make sure all zippers are FULLY closed and velcro is covering all remaining areas. You do not want a bee trapped inside the suite. Watch the veil on the hat, ensure it is well away from head and face, as it can fold inwards at times.

Ensure she smokes the hive down really well first (beekeepers have smokers - essentially smouldering wood inside creating wood smoke).. smoke creates a natural instint in a bee, whereby they change mindset and then go and eat honey themselves.. the hive will quite down fairly quickly. If smoked enough will remain fairly calm (in comparison). The reason they eat honey (so I have read) is because they think the hive may be threatened by fire, and therefore are preparing to evacuate and potentially build a new home, hence they want as much energy as they can get beforehand. The thing is once they have consumed the honey, they become fairly docile and do not have much interest in protecting the hive any longer. (or not nearly as much) You do need a quite a bit of smoke, and need to wait a couple of minutes but it should calm down quite a bit. 

Other than that, without seeing it, I have no idea on how you are going to open it up. Try to get the wood away from it with as little damage to the hive structure as possible, and let her do the rest.


----------



## treeman82

The other night this guy calls me up... I've done jobs for him before. He apparently rented a lift and chipper to do a job, but the lift could't reach this one tree at "the end of the driveway" which to me means by the house. He asked if I could go over and blow out the top, take a few chunks, and he'd do the rest. Well I went over there in the morning to blow out the top real fast.. he cut off EVERYTHING except for 3 suckers about 25' up, and then the big top that went over the road and towards the wires. Not so much as a stub left for me to come down off of. Would have had to take a good 30 - 40' out of it, with nothing to come down off of at the end. So needless to say I walked away from that one, and instead went about my business of pruning a sugar maple for 1 lady, and then taking out 3 black birch for a friends' neighbor.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Ah so she is going to extract.
> 
> Ok.. ensure you have no bee allergies.
> 
> Put a thick shirt under the bee suit, occasionally if the suit gets close to skin they can go through it (I have had one or two do it). Make sure all zippers are FULLY closed and velcro is covering all remaining areas. You do not want a bee trapped inside the suite. Watch the veil on the hat, ensure it is well away from head and face, as it can fold inwards at times.
> 
> Ensure she smokes the hive down really well first (beekeepers have smokers - essentially smouldering wood inside creating wood smoke).. smoke creates a natural instint in a bee, whereby they change mindset and then go and eat honey themselves.. the hive will quite down fairly quickly. If smoked enough will remain fairly calm (in comparison). The reason they eat honey (so I have read) is because they think the hive may be threatened by fire, and therefore are preparing to evacuate and potentially build a new home, hence they want as much energy as they can get beforehand. The thing is once they have consumed the honey, they become fairly docile and do not have much interest in protecting the hive any longer. (or not nearly as much) You do need a quite a bit of smoke, and need to wait a couple of minutes but it should calm down quite a bit.
> 
> Other than that, without seeing it, I have no idea on how you are going to open it up. Try to get the wood away from it with as little damage to the hive structure as possible, and let her do the rest.



Yup it works on hornets too smoke keeps them at bay


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> ever consider making that chip truck a removable top? Not hard to do and if you have an easy/close access chip dump then all is good.
> 
> good job blakes.



It has a removable top already but there's a few reason's I didn't want to mess with it yesterday. With a little extra work you can get the big chunks on the bottom row and then stuff the top portion of the box full by hand with the smaller stuff. Seems I can get more in that way. If I pulled the top and set all the pieces on vertically with the crane I could probably get more per load but then I'm paying the crane to sit there while we dump ( 1 hour round trip ) to put the top back on. Didn't really make sense. Put the logs on the trailer, chunks and small pieces on the truck and most importantly get the crane off site as quickly as possible.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> blakes, great effort.
> 
> the first butt log was 18.9k lbs.



Thanks, man. And DAMN...that's a peice of wood. I gotta get with you to help me with this choker setting stuff. Was second guessing myself quite a bit yesterday. I did start taking some risks putting the choker on pretty small stuff in order to hit the COG but was obviously more comfortable in that scenario because it was oak. Our OP here is much better than the one I use in PA but I can't ride the ball so it makes for a long day.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> You bet they do. The would be a honey bee that has swarmed, and then created a hive/colony in the wild. They do die once they have stung a person though, and are for the most part (as a bee goes) rather docile.
> 
> I used to have around three dozen colonies in my younger days - still have the extractor, pasteurizer, etc.. would like to one day set up maybe one or two colonies when I have lots of time and money to spare. If you believe in reincarnation, will likely be the next life before that happens!
> 
> Getting a wild honey bee out intact is a tough job even if you have done it before. Frankly they do not want to leave their home, and their home is built around all sorts of crevaces, cracks, etc.. almost impossible to not break it apart in the process - killing lots of bees and making a mess.



thanks for the info ...


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yup it works on hornets too smoke keeps them at bay



It might be entertaining to watch someone try to apply smoke to a bald faced hornet's nest and what happened afterwards. 

Hornets from hell.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks, man. And DAMN...that's a peice of wood. I gotta get with you to help me with this choker setting stuff. Was second guessing myself quite a bit yesterday. I did start taking some risks putting the choker on pretty small stuff in order to hit the COG but was obviously more comfortable in that scenario because it was oak. Our OP here is much better than the one I use in PA but I can't ride the ball so it makes for a long day.



Not being able to ride the ball would be like having a huge chipper on a job burried in brush and the boss making you hand load the brush on a flat bed.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> It might be entertaining to watch someone try to apply smoke to a bald faced hornet's nest and what happened afterwards.
> 
> Hornets from hell.



We call them white faced hornets here. Those things are some bad mothers, thats for sure. One time I was up in a bucket, and I slapped the pole saw down on a branch to put another section on. Well, I didnt see the hornets nest out farther on the branch.. payed for that one. Lets just say the bucket was more than a little jerky going down.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Not being able to ride the ball would be like having a huge chipper on a job burried in brush and the boss making you hand load the brush on a flat bed.



Dang! How do come up with this witty stuff!? Funny for Pauley Shore!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> We call them white faced hornets here. Those things are some bad mothers, thats for sure. One time I was up in a bucket, and I slapped the pole saw down on a branch to put another section on. Well, I didnt see the hornets nest out farther on the branch.. payed for that one. Lets just say the bucket was more than a little jerky going down.



Feels like acid being spilled on you. I have had many encounters with them and suffice to say.....got loads of respect for them.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang! How do come up with this witty stuff!? Funny for Pauley Shore!
> Jeff



behave yourself Jeffwey.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Feels like acid being spilled on you. I have had many encounters with them and suffice to say.....got loads of respect for them.



Yep. A few of em were burrowed down in my scalp stinging me repetedly, while I pretty much punched myself in the head with one hand, while pushing the upper boom down lever frantically with the other. Some of their peeps were busy working on other parts of me.. but the scalp was the most fun, I gotta say.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yep. A few of em were burrowed down in my scalp stinging me repetedly, while I pretty much punched myself in the head with one hand, while pushing the upper boom down lever frantically with the other. Some of their peeps were busy working on other parts of me.. but the scalp was the most fun, I gotta say.



hahah:hmm3grin2orange: ....one time I hit a nest in a crapapple and ran down main street on the sidewalk during rush hour traffic at a main traffic light in my home town slapping the hell outta myself. Wish I had a vid of that. 

Didn't seem funny at the time tho.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> behave yourself Jeffwey.



Have I not been good for a while now?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Have I not been good for a while now?
> Jeff



Yes, you have been a good boy lately jeffers.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Have I not been good for a while now?
> Jeff



to quote your boy Pauley Shore.....


good for what  buuuuuuuddddyyyyyy


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sometimes I don't know what to say.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Not being able to ride the ball would be like having a huge chipper on a job burried in brush and the boss making you hand load the brush on a flat bed.



Tell me about it. From what I understand it's an NYS thing. Sucks, but it is what it is. Maybe someday I'll have my own crane and be able to bend the rules a bit. lol No pics from your job, TV?


----------



## tree md

I feel ya blakes, the service I use will not allow you to ride the ball either. Frickin chicken ####s.


----------



## tree md

A couple of pics from my big tree.

For the safety police: yea, yea, I hear ya. I work with grown folks. If they want to wear the stuff I have on the truck in 100 degree temps it's up to them.

My dad. Tree has a 20' circumference at breast height. 6.3'







Me topside. I've got about 16' of rope out around the tree there for a lanyard. Prolly 65' at that point:


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Tell me about it. From what I understand it's an NYS thing. Sucks, but it is what it is. Maybe someday I'll have my own crane and be able to bend the rules a bit. lol No pics from your job, TV?



Took a couple of vids when I pulled out the cam when the piece was being boomed over the roof. Too tired and lazy to download to youtube now as it takes like an hour but tomorrow I may put something up if it looks half decent. I am reluctant to put my helmet set up on while climbing as I know I am gonna bang it into something and then the pita of sending it down. In bucket it is an easy on and off and can use the remote. Where you carrying your camera while climbing bm?


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> there's a tough lookin ole boy.
> 
> nice job md


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> A couple of pics from my big tree.
> 
> For the safety police: yea, yea, I hear ya. I work with grown folks. If they want to wear the stuff I have on the truck in 100 degree temps it's up to them.
> 
> My dad. Tree has a 20' circumference at breast height. 6.3'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me topside. I've got about 16' of rope out around the tree there for a lanyard. Prolly 65' at that point:



Ooh! Dats a big one!


----------



## treemandan

Looks like everybody is banging aces and I vote Blakes for Arborist of the Year but what is with you dirty Sob's ? I crush out 15 bradford pear trees for a total of 2250 practically by myself and none of you has nothing to say? Well, I don't know what to do now.
What? Not good enough for you? Or maybe you just wouldn't know what to to do with 15 bradford pear trees? I swear, sometimes it feels like I am giving my all and getting nothing in return.
That's Ok, today I showed up on a sub job ,15 mature pin oaks to clean out and guess what girls? D-U-N.


----------



## treeman82

Well I get a call this morning asking if I can help again with the hickory topping... said I'd come by after lunch maybe. Well that never happened, because while they were working on their own today, they decided to play Dr. with a chainsaw and had to go to the ER.

So my day consisted of visiting 3? clients to get paid / schedule more work, and then 3 estimates with new clients. 1 I bid at 7K w/ crane... another company bid 5K climbing it w/o crane. I'd like to see that, BIG tulip with no LZ and plenty of stairs to navigate + PITA neighbor. Looked at a big red maple... gotta wait for the crane to give me a price... figure should be around 5K in the winter. Last one was some pruning mixed with removals, few G's for a few days in the winter.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Looks like everybody is banging aces and I vote Blakes for Arborist of the Year but what is with you dirty Sob's ? I crush out 15 bradford pear trees for a total of 2250 practically by myself and none of you has nothing to say? Well, I don't know what to do now.
> What? Not good enough for you? Or maybe you just wouldn't know what to to do with 15 bradford pear trees? I swear, sometimes it feels like I am giving my all and getting nothing in return.
> That's Ok, today I showed up on a sub job ,15 mature pin oaks to clean out and guess what girls? D-U-N.



LOL, I had to do three Bradford Pears this week myself. Local deputy sheriff got himself in trouble on the first one and smacked his house. he had me take out that one and two more... Thank God it was a cut and leave, those things are full of brush!


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> LOL, I had to do three Bradford Pears this week myself. Local deputy sheriff got himself in trouble on the first one and smacked his house. he had me take out that one and two more... Thank God it was a cut and leave, those things are full of brush!



Mine were to prune to alleviate weight, I left them standing and all in all I barely had a full load of chips at the end.


----------



## treevet

I do not work on pears. Not manly enough. :kilt:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I do not work on pears. Not manly enough. :kilt:



Well there ya go, its enough for me, I feel better allready.








That's 15 son.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Well there ya go, its enough for me, I feel better allready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 15 son.



Son,son ya need to cut them genetic flaws out and plant some real trees.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> A couple of pics from my big tree.
> 
> For the safety police: yea, yea, I hear ya. I work with grown folks. If they want to wear the stuff I have on the truck in 100 degree temps it's up to them.
> 
> My dad. Tree has a 20' circumference at breast height. 6.3'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me topside. I've got about 16' of rope out around the tree there for a lanyard. Prolly 65' at that point:



Looks like a nice stick good on ya md nice job .


----------



## treevet

truth be told....we work on em all the time....usually pruning cuts at ground level.

watched a company come into my town couple of days ago strategically chosen to do a very important (lol) pruning job on a bradford. there was much supervised thinning, then much movement with a sherrill looking 3 legged step ladder for more high level pruning....hours later they both appeared to be satisfied with their masterpiece.

Probably blow apart in a few months. It is just at that size (lateral growth)


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Son,son ya need to cut them genetic flaws out and plant some real trees.



That could be the case, out of the 3 options I gave they went with thinning the crown to alleviate weight and wind. Most of what I took out was from the upper canopy. I asked them if they wanted hat racks, they said no thanks. 
Very pretty trees they are and they wanted to keep them, I might try to bring up threading them with Arbor- Tie. They came out and said " It looks like you didn't even do anything to them" I almost cried, it was one of the happiest moments of my life! They were happy to, I left the brush under each tree so they could see I actually did something.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> truth be told....we work on em all the time....usually pruning cuts at ground level.
> 
> watched a company come into my town couple of days ago strategically chosen to do a very important (lol) pruning job on a bradford. there was much supervised thinning, then much movement with a sherrill looking 3 legged step ladder for more high level pruning....hours later they both appeared to be satisfied with their masterpiece.
> 
> Probably blow apart in a few months. It is just at that size (lateral growth)



And that is the truth, you do the big, you do the small, you do it all... or you don't.
I did a few with the saddle then tossed it and went commando with a Silky on the rest. I got it down to 20 minutes a tree. I know the uphill battle with these trees but they called me. I gave 3 options: remove, hat rack, crown thin. I got paid for one of those and I don't give a #### which it is. 
I have been cleaning up fallen limbs over there for 3 years. Why stop now?
I tried to do the trees from the ground but after a few minutes I just jumped up in there and went to town. 
Out of the 3 options I gave they all were the same price. 150 per tree but if they were removed the stump work would have been priced separately( an additional cost) cause at that point we are no longer doing " tree work" we are " excavating" and Lord knows all the hoopla involved with that.


----------



## treevet

Like rope said they are just genetically designed for aesthetics without consideration for the ability for the wood to carry the structural stress.

Nice 20 year tree no matter what you do to them except hatrack them, then you get another 5 or so til they get sick of the appearance.

Don't worry about it tho, we prune them all the time too and collect the pay check without any bad conscience.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> That could be the case, out of the 3 options I gave they went with thinning the crown to alleviate weight and wind. Most of what I took out was from the upper canopy. I asked them if they wanted hat racks, they said no thanks.
> Very pretty trees they are and they wanted to keep them, I might try to bring up threading them with Arbor- Tie. They came out and said " It looks like you didn't even do anything to them" I almost cried, it was one of the happiest moments of my life! They were happy to, I left the brush under each tree so they could see I actually did something.



Yeah prolly the best method on those is thinning and you really can't over do that either. Here they blow out or die of fire blight I cut a lot of them out.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah prolly the best method on those is thinning and you really can't over do that either. Here they blow out or die of fire blight I cut a lot of them out.



Yeah, we too got a big hit on the bacterial fireblight with the wet spring we had this year.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Son,son ya need to cut them genetic flaws out and plant some real trees.



But then what would I do without the monthly call to clean up a fallen limb?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> But then what would I do without the monthly call to clean up a fallen limb?



Your doing fine Dan; I hate doing so many removals but then that is what they usually call me for. Pruning here is landscaper dominated and priced so low you would rather climb a locust to get a cat down. The only pruning that pays here are on trees too tall for the landscape mexican.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> That could be the case, out of the 3 options I gave they went with thinning the crown to alleviate weight and wind. Most of what I took out was from the upper canopy. I asked them if they wanted hat racks, they said no thanks.
> Very pretty trees they are and they wanted to keep them, I might try to bring up threading them with Arbor- Tie. They came out and said " It looks like you didn't even do anything to them" I almost cried, it was one of the happiest moments of my life! They were happy to, I left the brush under each tree so they could see I actually did something.



Nice job Dan-o. Sounds like a good lick. I hate the ones who think they are paying by the pound...


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Your doing fine Dan; I hate doing so many removals but then that is what they usually call me for. Pruning here is landscaper dominated and priced so low you would rather climb a locust to get a cat down. The only pruning that pays here are on trees too tall for the landscape mexican.



I don't care who you are, dats funny right der... :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I don't care who you are, dats funny right der... :monkey:



Hey bro it really aint funny though, I mean I get it but really they take all us real tree guys cake and it really pisses you off.


----------



## tree md

I hear ya, I had one watching me for about an hour this week on that big one. He pulled up on one street behind the job then came around the block and parked across the street from my job. I told one of my guys to go see WTF he wanted. Said he was a tree guy and just wanted to watch my technique... It was towards the end of the day so I burned down and told the guys to pack it up. I'm not trying to give tree lessons to illegals...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> I hear ya, I had one watching me for about an hour this week on that big one. He pulled up on one street behind the job then came around the block and parked across the street from my job. I told one of my guys to go see WTF he wanted. Said he was a tree guy and just wanted to watch my technique... It was towards the end of the day so I burned down and told the guys to pack it up. I'm not trying to give tree lessons to illegals...



I have on a number of times sent my gm to the window of the car watcher and told them to tell them that Mr. Shaw told me to tell you that he charges for lessons.

It always pisses em off but they always leave.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> there's a tough lookin ole boy.
> 
> nice job md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like Hank Hill's dad!
> Jeff :jawdrop:
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

did a crane job yesterday. first time with this operator. he took it out ok, but i was nervous the whole time. never used that small a crane. Ive never operated the stick before, but im a good operater of any piece of equipment. im sure i couldve set the pieces down better an faster than this guy. what a pain waitn 4 this guy. "boom down, dont winch down!". told em that on 3 pieces b4 he figeured it out. Was supposed to run a load of mulch this morn, fellow i know tipped his truck over dumpin on thrusday, calls me beggin to borrow mine cuz his is totaled. Called him 45min ago. no mulch today. woulda slept in. now time for the firewood pile. I havent had a day off in three weeks. kinda like it like that though, keeps me out of trouble, + if you aint werkin, yer spending. try to have fun, and always be safe.


----------



## ozzy42

here's what was left Friday. Pc. of cake for a Sat morning.
It was the lil pc. it was attached to that was a P.I.T.A.









Got most of it noodled up.A few more cuts to do today ,then grind the stump.
Thank God H.O. Is keeping all the wood and mulch.

Sorry for the little cell phone pics.
Can someone blow them up for me,PLEASE?


----------



## treevet

good job ozzy 

I can't blow up picts. I screwed up my picts as I tried to download on new laptop I got and it is totally different. I made about 5 short vids of booming over roof but one of them came out in slow motion. While downloading I tried to delete the slow one and lost them all including a couple of picts.

Maybe my gm has something I can post. I wanted to have him boom out all the way and up and have him take me up 180 feet and take a little vid but we were pressed for time to be playing around so maybe next time. We were boomed all the way out as the tree was over a hundred feet from the turret.

Too much fun.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Hey bro it really aint funny though, I mean I get it but really they take all us real tree guys cake and it really pisses you off.



Yep, and most of them frankly take no training, no courses.. :chainsawguy: .. just do whatever.. so they can do it for next to nothing.


----------



## TreeClimber57

*We need a climbers party..*

So when it gets a little quieter for work.. who is going to host a party for us all 

Be good to meet some of the folks, assuming we can get into same location without all fighting !! (maybe somebody with a big property  )

Maybe we could host a bit of a competition as well.. nothing serious mind you.. but might be interesting.. maybe climbing a bit.. maybe get some of those Husky's of Rope's running with a Sthil for a change


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> So when it gets a little quieter for work.. who is going to host a party for us all
> 
> Be good to meet some of the folks, assuming we can get into same location without all fighting !! (maybe somebody with a big property  )
> 
> Maybe we could host a bit of a competition as well.. nothing serious mind you.. but might be interesting.. maybe climbing a bit.. maybe get some of those Husky's of Rope's running with a Sthil for a change



No I wont take the spark plug out my husky's to simulate stihl's


----------



## tree md

ozzy42 said:


> here's what was left Friday. Pc. of cake for a Sat morning.
> It was the lil pc. it was attached to that was a P.I.T.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got most of it noodled up.A few more cuts to do today ,then grind the stump.
> Thank God H.O. Is keeping all the wood and mulch.
> 
> Sorry for the little cell phone pics.
> Can someone blow them up for me,PLEASE?



Looks like a good sized stick of wood there ozzy. Nice job man!


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Looks like a good sized stick of wood there ozzy. Nice job man!



+1 nice job oz!

Md, I wanted to compliment you on that big ass manual takedown too, very impressive job!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> So when it gets a little quieter for work.. who is going to host a party for us all
> 
> Be good to meet some of the folks, assuming we can get into same location without all fighting !! (maybe somebody with a big property  )
> 
> Interesting. I am on big property, but, the fighting is not a problem because as we know, we are all cool guys, we may get hot on the puter, but we are cool when we meet. I went to the PTCA seminar in San Diego on Friday and ran into about 6 of my old bosses. Feels good to to have a little status, I just wonder if they are happy or more threatened. Especially since they are my competition. But anyway, Kinda weird talking to an ex boss from 20 years ago and all is 'status quo', (for my hillbilly freind, that means 'the same'),
> Jeff


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> +1 nice job oz!
> 
> Md, I wanted to compliment you on that big ass manual takedown too, very impressive job!



Thanks bud. Not to shabby for an old hillbilly.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Thanks bud. Not to shabby for an old hillbilly.



Hey nice pic bro


----------



## tree md

Well, I got to tell ya I am beyond red neck right now... Got scalped at the barber this past week and my neck is blistered from the sun right now...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Thanks bud. Not to shabby for an old hillbilly.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


>



Wtf you be laughin at Jethro and were is elly mae?


----------



## tree md

Hillbilly Deluxe! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmFHN0dW_j4


----------



## tree md

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfHVXx11P8s


----------



## tree md

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoiiwxTWeE


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Wtf you be laughin at Jethro and were is elly mae?



Funny and weird, my friends call me Jethro. 
Jeff-ro


----------



## treeclimber101

Woke up at 8am got some breakfast and off to my sons football jamboree, played in the rain for 3 hours , now were under a tornado watch so I am a bit anxious and optimistic for this week ... I actually hope this last week of rain translates into another wet winter , the snow money was good ..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Woke up at 8am got some breakfast and off to my sons football jamboree, played in the rain for 3 hours , now were under a tornado watch so I am a bit anxious and optimistic for this week ... I actually hope this last week of rain translates into another wet winter , the snow money was good ..



What!!! 8AM! are you a girl????
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> What!!! 8AM! are you a girl????
> Jeff



Its Sunday so I took a chance to sleep in ..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Its Sunday so I took a chance to sleep in ..



Oh, ok, sleeping beauty!
Jeff 
We are kickin'


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh, ok, sleeping beauty!
> Jeff
> We are kickin'



ITS ONE DAY , your starting to sound like my wife .....


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> ITS ONE DAY , your starting to sound like my wife .....



She don't love you like I do!!:love1:
Jeff Hahahahhaha


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> She don't love you like I do!!:love1:
> Jeff Hahahahhaha



She loves me like a fat kid loves cake .....She must be saint too I am a handful from time to time


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> So when it gets a little quieter for work.. who is going to host a party for us all
> 
> Be good to meet some of the folks, assuming we can get into same location without all fighting !! (maybe somebody with a big property  )
> 
> Maybe we could host a bit of a competition as well.. nothing serious mind you.. but might be interesting.. maybe climbing a bit.. maybe get some of those Husky's of Rope's running with a Sthil for a change



I am on board for a gtg when things slow a little.opcorn:

bringin my 880 to embarass any stock department store saws  ))


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I am on board for a gtg when things slow a little.opcorn:
> 
> bringin my 880 to embarass any stock department store saws  ))



:bringit: :bringit::bringit::monkey: I will show ya how its dusted with chips


----------



## treeclimber101

I am surely not bringing a 88 to a climbing competition , seems a bit of am OVERKILL to me ... Like bringing a bazooka duck hunting


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> good job ozzy
> 
> I can't blow up picts. I screwed up my picts as I tried to download on new laptop I got and it is totally different. I made about 5 short vids of booming over roof but one of them came out in slow motion. While downloading I tried to delete the slow one and lost them all including a couple of picts.
> 
> Maybe my gm has something I can post. I wanted to have him boom out all the way and up and have him take me up 180 feet and take a little vid but we were pressed for time to be playing around so maybe next time. We were boomed all the way out as the tree was over a hundred feet from the turret.
> 
> Too much fun.





tree md said:


> Looks like a good sized stick of wood there ozzy. Nice job man!





tree MDS said:


> +1 nice job oz!
> 
> Md, I wanted to compliment you on that big ass manual takedown too, very impressive job!



Thanks for the comments guys.
It was one those jobs,I bid it hoping I wouldn't get it,,,,,,but that don't always work,eh?


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> No I wont take the spark plug out my husky's to simulate stihl's


----------



## Blakesmaster

md...####in' ay, that's a big stick. Killer job, my friend. Kudos to Dan and Ozzy too. Nice work all around. Except you, TV, no pics, no vids, no proof. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> md...####in' ay, that's a big stick. Killer job, my friend. Kudos to Dan and Ozzy too. Nice work all around. Except you, TV, no pics, no vids, no proof. lol



Lol I think he is in the office with Jeffy these days:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I think he is in the office with Jeffy these days:hmm3grin2orange:



Ahhhh Ohhhhhhhh I pay for dat- un lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I think he is in the office with Jeffy these days:hmm3grin2orange:



could scan the $3600 1 day paycheck (read net $3k) but already (cha ching) put it in el banco :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Ahhhh Ohhhhhhhh I pay for dat- un lol



I am trying to make you pay for that- not working,huh.
Jeff :help


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I am trying to make you pay for that- not working,huh.
> Jeff :help



Lol you will get R done someday fiend.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Where you carrying your camera while climbing bm?



If you couldn't tell it's just my phone. I keep it in my pocket most times. Came in handy when I called Cummins Northeast 60 foot up that oak Friday and tore them a new one when my chipper shut down mid job. Grrrrr.... They picked it up that night and delivered it the following with a brand new engine. Seems that I finally got some service out of them. Gotta do a follow up call Monday and don't know if I should thank them for getting it together over the weekend or ##### about the fact it took them 3 weeks to do what I'd originally asked. Probably the latter and see if I can't work another year or two extension on the warranty. Regardless, having paperwork that shows the date THEY installed the engine is gonna boost my resale quite a bit.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> If you couldn't tell it's just my phone. I keep it in my pocket most times. Came in handy when I called Cummins Northeast 60 foot up that oak Friday and tore them a new one when my chipper shut down mid job. Grrrrr.... They picked it up that night and delivered it the following with a brand new engine. Seems that I finally got some service out of them. Gotta do a follow up call Monday and don't know if I should thank them for getting it together over the weekend or ##### about the fact it took them 3 weeks to do what I'd originally asked. Probably the latter and see if I can't work another year or two extension on the warranty. Regardless, having paperwork that shows the date THEY installed the engine is gonna boost my resale quite a bit.



I think you are turning this whole situation into a win status. Good job.


----------



## tree md

I've got a small Cypress to do tomorrow. Maybe one hour to do the whole job. After this past week I am ready for a little one.

Got 6 to look at this week.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I've got a small Cypress to do tomorrow. Maybe one hour to do the whole job. After this past week I am ready for a little one.
> 
> Got 6 to look at this week.



Great got ten pines back in the hood and several other jobs scheduled and two to look at tomorrow and I am not complaining except for my sore murcels lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I've got a small Cypress to do tomorrow. Maybe one hour to do the whole job. After this past week I am ready for a little one.
> 
> Got 6 to look at this week.



I'm sure your ground crew will thank you too. We slammed #### pretty hard last week too so I'm not upset about the rain today. Got a referral job to look at tonight, a big silver maple booked for tomorrow and a monster backyard Norway for Friday/Saturday.


----------



## treevet

Just bid the bee tree at $1220....maybe 6 hours slam and clean up. Hope those bee suits work. We got a full 6 day week like we do every week. Make hay while the sun shines. Winter (Dec) is only about 3 mos. away.


----------



## ozzy42

Good day if you're a duck.I hate rain.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Just bid the bee tree at $1220....maybe 6 hours slam and clean up. Hope those bee suits work. We got a full 6 day week like we do every week. Make hay while the sun shines. Winter (Dec) is only about 3 mos. away.



Sounds like an excellent bid to me with the bee hazard.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Sounds like an excellent bid to me with the bee hazard.



Sounds like it bee profitable:monkey:


----------



## prentice110

tree md said:


> I've got a small Cypress to do tomorrow. Maybe one hour to do the whole job. After this past week I am ready for a little one.



Ill trade ya. you come do all the lil rinky dink crap ive been doin lately, and ill come rip down all your monsters. LOL trimmed a 20 min white ash for starters. boring, then went to a medium large river willow that fell into a creek. woulda been easy if the guy i started up with 3 weeks ago had a winch on his 1590 bandit. instead were tryin to pull logs and leads through a 10 foot gap between boxelders with a bobcat 873 and a chain. appearently im the "foreman", but when the boss aint there the 10 years with the company mexis think im just the new guy. im pretty sure the white dude i work with is a doper, but he might just be one of those people who never catches on. why he was in the machine i have no idea. im new tho, so im trying to not make waves. i dont need a mutiny on my hands. boss loves me tho. as a former owner, i call him when things are janky, and put in my 2 cents alot. hes already said how amazed he is at my honesty. I just tell him , if i cant make you money it isnt gonna benefit me. finaly we trimmed deadwood only outta sibieirian elm. truck was full so he sent me home early. P.S. i cant believe what that 1590 eats, i wanted to but one before the eco took its nose dive. thank god i didnt, ben hard enuf payn off the bobcat


----------



## treeclimber101

I made money plain and simple started at 5am dumping out the trucks and fueling them , removed a huge black walnut and four pines , and washed that all down with a ash trim , finished at 5pm and I am beat..


----------



## treeman82

The day started with rain and a plan to run errands... collect from a few people, visit the post office and bank... nothing crazy. Landscaper calls me up about one of the properties he works at... a big tree is hung up in a small one, storm damage, go do it. I've been there before to bid work, but they cheaped out. Now I had brought the chipper home for the weekend to wash and do some minor mechanical work... and figured I'd bring it back at my leisure to the yard. Well today I get to the storm damage job around 11:00 alone... it's still drizzling, and the landscaper has a guy who lives about 10 min away, so I said I'd call if I need a hand and he could just have his guy come over to help drag brush or whatever. As soon as I show up, it's not a 1 or 2 hr job.... 34" DBH co-dom red oak split and 1 half is hung up in another red oak leaning over the driveway, the other side is standing but almost dead, leaning over the neighbor's property. I talk with the owner's wife who then calls her husband and we go back and forth about the price, and about bringing the landscaper in. Long story short, we put the whole tree on the ground, along with 3 other smaller trees. The landscaper showed up with 2 of his guys and his backhoe around 1:00... we all left at 6:30. Filled the truck up once with chips and dumped on site, we bucked about a half a cord of junk logs up for firewood, and I took another half cord of wood to the landscaper's house. I have to go back in the morning with a friend who has a log truck to pick up about 10 good sized sawlogs. On the bright side the neighbors want me to come back in the winter to do some pruning and removals... but I've heard that from these guys before, so we shall see.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Running between 2 golf courses and 1 High School. School starts next week, push is on.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Running between 2 golf courses and 1 High School. School starts next week, push is on.
> Jeff



Nothing like waiting till the last minute sheesh , there must be something in the air my buddy just called has 7 hulks to remove Friday at a college nearby they have a 60 ton coming in the morning and they have to slam a tree about every hour and half including the wood stumps and mulch removal ...5 loads on a grapple truck that is huge ...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Nothing like waiting till the last minute sheesh , there must be something in the air my buddy just called has 7 hulks to remove Friday at a college nearby they have a 60 ton coming in the morning and they have to slam a tree about every hour and half including the wood stumps and mulch removal ...5 loads on a grapple truck that is huge ...



sometimes that stuff is not just stupidity but rather budget becoming available or a new fiscal year turning over (hence new budget available).


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> sometimes that stuff is not just stupidity but rather budget becoming available or a new fiscal year turning over (hence new budget available).



You are right, you must be sober! LOL!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

rain day today. heading into the shop to work on the beat up saw pile and get a few more runners out to the crews. but first i am going to my breakfast spot for the #10 hungry man special. schweeeeet.

gonna mod the muff on my new 372xpw and take the big dawgs off and put the smaller ones back on.

stay safe out there if you getting wet fellas.


----------



## treevet

Got the bee tree for Fri and a return paycheck to remove the log after the lady is finished getting the hive. What is even better tho is that I got the go ahead on a huge additional job on that property which is a huge property with a fancy giant contemporary factory on it and I have not even bid it yet. Mass dead and rotten trees surrounding the plant and huge parking lot. Was told I might get this if I did the bee tree. No pain, no gain lol. 

Looks like a gold mine.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Got the bee tree for Fri and a return paycheck to remove the log after the lady is finished getting the hive. What is even better tho is that I got the go ahead on a huge additional job on that property which is a huge property with a fancy giant contemporary factory on it and I have not even bid it yet. Mass dead and rotten trees surrounding the plant and huge parking lot. Was told I might get this if I did the bee tree. No pain, no gain lol.
> 
> Looks like a gold mine.



I got a bill me job yesterday, hourly  I told him I would only bill worked hours and one way travel, any breaks will be subtracted! Huge trees restoration work no bucket access.

I wanna raptor


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I got a bill me job yesterday, hourly  I told him I would only bill worked hours and one way travel, any breaks will be subtracted! Huge trees restoration work no bucket access.
> 
> I wanna raptor



All I can say Wayne is....DEMO PROGRAM


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> All I can say Wayne is....DEMO PROGRAM



Yeah a little more booking and I will be there!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah a little more booking and I will be there!



If he still has it going, just give him a call and he will send you one free to try out for a period of time. You need to think ahead as they may all be out on demo. Free if you do not buy and he will give you a little leeway on payment if you do I think. 

Chances are you will sell the farm to keep it tho lol.


----------



## oldirty

got 4 saws going.


----------



## oldirty

and went and peed in a cup. drug testing due to company policy. lol i say.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> and went and peed in a cup. drug testing due to company policy. lol i say.



A cup? Hell, by the way you tell it you would need a 5 gallon container. You didn't let that thing out indoors did you?

So after taking my kid to the dentist then to breakfast then to to school I put the brakes on the dump truck along with a new E brake cable and I think I finally tracked down an angle cylinder that will fit my plow.That was the hard part and I still have to wait to get it to see if it fits. What a pain its been with this, I have spent some time on just this. I called a few different places, told them I had a Diamond plow from Meyer and needed the angle cylinder. They said " Yup, we go it!" I said " hold on" and gave them the specs of the cylinder. Out of three places no one had it after all but I think I got one that will work coming from Northern of all places. It says it for a Western but the specs are the same. We will see.What a pain, I am tired just from that!
It will also be nice to have an E brake again since the cable snapped about 2 months ago and the rear shoes were just about into the rivets so talk about timing.


----------



## ozzy42

Waisted rain day again . Picked up grinder from previous job,sharpened saws,and cleand them up and out,had lunch with the wife.Then took JR to the DMV for his learners permit.
He needs to learn to chew gum and walk at the same time.
Veered out of his lane a few inches while ''reading signs'' and such things a couple of times .I think he'll be ok once he calms down a bit.
He has to wait one year before he gets turned loose on his own here. That should be plenty of time.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tore up a nice little silver maple today. Eric sliced his foot open pretty bad on Monday when his glass table broke. It went right through his foot, top to bottom, just behind the webbing of his big toe. Blood everywhere. That's what we get for taking a day off. lol Kid's a trooper and a half though. I slowed up the climbing as he gimped around below me trying to keep up but he still drug enough brush to fill the chip truck once. Two loads of wood after we diced it up and we finished her up around 5:30. We'll ease back tomorrow, work on some saws and equipment before the monster Norway Maple I got booked for Friday/Saturday.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore up a nice little silver maple today. Eric sliced his foot open pretty bad on Monday when his glass table broke. It went right through his foot, top to bottom, just behind the webbing of his big toe. Blood everywhere. That's what we get for taking a day off. lol Kid's a trooper and a half though. I slowed up the climbing as he gimped around below me trying to keep up but he still drug enough brush to fill the chip truck once. Two loads of wood after we diced it up and we finished her up around 5:30. We'll ease back tomorrow, work on some saws and equipment before the monster Norway Maple I got booked for Friday/Saturday.



Glass table tops make no dam sense whatsoever.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Glass table tops make no dam sense whatsoever.



My computer's resting on one now. Seems to work. He dropped a bottle of hot sauce he just bought on his though when it shattered. His roommate tells me all he heard from the living room was the crash. Then Eric calmly saying, "####...####", then yelling, "This better be some damn good hot sauce!" Apparently he is pleased with the flavor. So...you win some, you lose some.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> My computer's resting on one now. Seems to work. He dropped a bottle of hot sauce he just bought on his though when it shattered. His roommate tells me all he heard from the living room was the crash. Then Eric calmly saying, "####...####", then yelling, "This better be some damn good hot sauce!" Apparently he is pleased with the flavor. So...you win some, you lose some.



Was it one of the octagonal tables? Same thing happen to us years ago, quite un-nerving.


----------



## ropensaddle

Hauled 6.7 tons to mill and loaded four trees of the junk and started on the fifth to come down. Between two fences will be slower now.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Was it one of the octagonal tables? Same thing happen to us years ago, quite un-nerving.



You honestly think I know what Eric's table looks like? Maybe Laura does but she's not here right now. I do hear that glass tables are good for doing lines off of.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> A cup? Hell, by the way you tell it you would need a 5 gallon container. You didn't let that thing out indoors did you?
> 
> So after taking my kid to the dentist then to breakfast then to to school I put the brakes on the dump truck along with a new E brake cable and I think I finally tracked down an angle cylinder that will fit my plow.That was the hard part and I still have to wait to get it to see if it fits. What a pain its been with this, I have spent some time on just this. I called a few different places, told them I had a Diamond plow from Meyer and needed the angle cylinder. They said " Yup, we go it!" I said " hold on" and gave them the specs of the cylinder. Out of three places no one had it after all but I think I got one that will work coming from Northern of all places. It says it for a Western but the specs are the same. We will see.What a pain, I am tired just from that!
> It will also be nice to have an E brake again since the cable snapped about 2 months ago and the rear shoes were just about into the rivets so talk about timing.



I can't believe you do your own brake work, Dano. I've tried a few times and really, there's nothing more revolting to me on the face of the planet. The ranger sprung a leak in the rear brake lines a few months back. Know what I did? It involved a pair of vise grips and a hammer. Problem solved.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey Blake, you are on a roll! Love your show!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I can't believe you do your own brake work, Dano. I've tried a few times and really, there's nothing more revolting to me on the face of the planet. The ranger sprung a leak in the rear brake lines a few months back. Know what I did? It involved a pair of vise grips and a hammer. Problem solved.



Well I just threw on a set of shoes and an E brake cable, nothing to brag about.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So don't! How would we know you did if you did not tell us?
Jeff


----------



## Treetom

*Silver Maple removal*

Girdled with a tow chain. http://treetom.net/news/


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> So don't! How would we know you did if you did not tell us?
> Jeff



I won't let nobody touch my stuff, I'd rather screw it up myself.


----------



## treemandan

I will work on my stuff, friends and relatives don't ask anymore. Well, sometimes I get a tentative request but my wife generally fields those.
Besides the way I see it the time I spend working on my stuff is about the same ( if not wiser) instead of being out making yen to pay someone to do it. I am not saying they charge to much to fix stuff but yeah, the bills get hefty. They wanted 4grand for that Subaru motor, I did it in a few days for 600. I like the change of pace to though sometime fixing stuff can be a real pain; getting the right parts, finding more broken stuff as you start, broken fasteners...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I won't let nobody touch my stuff, I'd rather screw it up myself.



Nice!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I will work on my stuff, friends and relatives don't ask anymore. Well, sometimes I get a tentative request but my wife generally fields those.
> Besides the way I see it the time I spend working on my stuff is about the same ( if not wiser) instead of being out making yen to pay someone to do it. I am not saying they charge to much to fix stuff but yeah, the bills get hefty. They wanted 4grand for that Subaru motor, I did it in a few days for 600. I like the change of pace to though sometime fixing stuff can be a real pain; getting the right parts, finding more broken stuff as you start, broken fasteners...



Tell me about it, fix break, fix break, find more to fix and break lol. One thing is when you fix it, you know what you got, many may not understand what I mean though.


----------



## tree md

Well tomorrow I've got another sub gig for the same guy that I did the big one for. All he wants me to do is brush the tree out from over the house and he will handle the pole and the wood. I am really digging this subcontracting thing. All I have to do really is mitigate the hazard over the house and they handle wood and the heavy lifting.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Well tomorrow I've got another sub gig for the same guy that I did the big one for. All he wants me to do is brush the tree out from over the house and he will handle the pole and the wood. I am really digging this subcontracting thing. All I have to do really is mitigate the hazard over the house and they handle wood and the heavy lifting.



Great gig!, I did for 9 years on my own until the kids started showing up!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

The E brake cable is to short. Also one of the wheel cylinders was leaking. I put another one in along with a new steel line cause it was rusty. I only had to put a wrench on the flare nut and the line split real easy. Scary thing.
So the truck sits on stands another day til the right parts come in tommorow morning. I guess I will head up and do some splitting for the rest of the day.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> The E brake cable is to short. Also one of the wheel cylinders was leaking. I put another one in along with a new steel line cause it was rusty. I only had to put a wrench on the flare nut and the line split real easy. Scary thing.
> So the truck sits on stands another day til the right parts come in tommorow morning. I guess I will head up and do some splitting for the rest of the day.



That's why I don't like brakes. Seems one part fails and you have to change 15 other rusty parts to fix that one. Always seems to involve far too many trips to the parts store. Have fun drinking beer...I mean splitting wood.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> That's why I don't like brakes. Seems one part fails and you have to change 15 other rusty parts to fix that one. Always seems to involve far too many trips to the parts store.
> 
> 
> Have fun drinking beer...I mean splitting wood.



Dam! What? How did you know? Can you see me or something?

Yes, lots of trips, calls and assorted BS. It would have been the same if I took it to the shop beleive me. It actually takes a very skilled and deligent man to stand behind a parts counter.
I am just waiting on the cable and I will be braking with confidence shortly. Ok one more beer I am going to fire up the 44.


----------



## treevet

The impending bee tree job. 5 year plus established hive at least 8 to 10 feet in length. We are armed with suits, smoke, bee vacuum and box but still it is said that you should be appreciative of any stings you get as people pay money for those injections. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3szNiHl1f18


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> The impending bee tree job. 5 year plus established hive at least 8 to 10 feet in length. We are armed with suits, smoke, bee vacuum and box but still it is said that you should be appreciative of any stings you get as people pay money for those injections.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3szNiHl1f18



Are you going in for the queen? ?Take pics I wanna see the vet in a bee suit lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Dam! What? How did you know? Can you see me or something?
> 
> Yes, lots of trips, calls and assorted BS. It would have been the same if I took it to the shop beleive me. It actually takes a very skilled and deligent man to stand behind a parts counter.
> I am just waiting on the cable and I will be braking with confidence shortly. Ok one more beer I am going to fire up the 44.



I dunno Auto Zone has some dooozies


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Are you going in for the queen? .



No....Jeffy's way out on the west coast and we ain't got that much time.


----------



## treeslayer

An oak tree cut and run for good $$.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> An oak tree cut and run for good $$.



Good job; I keep forgettin cam, back over in the tall pines ten of them got two left!


----------



## tree md

Nice job Slayer.

As for me... Today I stayed alive!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Nice job Slayer.
> 
> As for me... Today I stayed alive!



Please do md we gots to have someone to oke:


----------



## jefflovstrom

My wife say's we are 'Weird'! We meaning us!
Jeff 
Then again, she is a lunch room lady! No, really, she is!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> My wife say's we are 'Weird'! We meaning us!
> Jeff
> Then again, she is a lunch room lady! No, really, she is!
> Jeff



So how is lunchroomsite lol:monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Went at an old, rotten piece of Norway today. No real good pics, just this one shot from the tree but it was probably the biggest Norway I've ever hacked at. Bad lean, serious decay and a backyard, uphill drag for gimpy and my bro. Got it down though. Had to wait on the ground crew a good bit but we rolled off by 3:00 with all the brush chipped. Dingo is loaded and ready to pick up the wood tomorrow. Should be done by noon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> An oak tree cut and run for good $$.



Gotta love those, brother. Good work.


----------



## treevet

good job dave and rest of ya.

Tomorrow is the bee hive extraction day. It was put off while contracts were negotiated (mine). Try to get some film while swatting myself. 

One question....in that scene in Jackass where the guys were locked in the limo and they dumped a bees nest in the sunroof and then closed it.....

those guys were laughing.....weren't they:monkey:

:help:

why do I get myself into these things


----------



## burntslap

Stripped poison oak out of two grouse-ladder fir trees. Stalks as big as my arm on one, big as my calf on the other. Dang stuff went up better than 90' and fish-hooked on everything on the way down. As for getting yourself into "those" situations, I ask myself that very same question all too often.

Would wearing a black and yellow stripped shirt help with the bees?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> good job dave and rest of ya.
> 
> Tomorrow is the bee hive extraction day. It was put off while contracts were negotiated (mine). Try to get some film while swatting myself.
> 
> One question....in that scene in Jackass where the guys were locked in the limo and they dumped a bees nest in the sunroof and then closed it.....
> 
> those guys were laughing.....weren't they:monkey:
> 
> :help:
> 
> why do I get myself into these things



Lol you gonna have audio? I mean it would make it perfect lol aoooooooooow ooooch aooow lmfao vet and may your day bee sweet.


----------



## treeman82

Left the house at 7:00, got to the job at 8:30... roofline clearance in the ghetto... left the job at 9:45 with a half a load of brush in my friend's utility truck (I wasn't about to drive my chip truck that far for a small job). Small detour on the way home to do a hazard asessment and pick up some steaks. Home by 1:30, 1K bill sent out for the morning's adventure by 2:00


----------



## tree md

You guys wouldn't believe what I was rigging off of today if you saw it. I got a dead Red Oak that this kid that I have been subbing for sold. He is scared to do it and told me as much. He's a Christian boy who just graduated from the local Bible college (this is Oklahoma). Clean cut and as nice as he can be but he blows a lot of smoke about what he can do and has started calling me to do the hairy stuff he's scared of.

Anyway, I've got a dead top hanging over the neighbors house. The only rigging point I have to swing it over to the clients yard is a really dead fork in the top where the bark is peeling. I set a bull line in it and pull tested it. Seemed solid enough and all was well. It is the only thing I can rig from and lower to any kind of drop zone. The top is dead as hell and the wood is light. I just took it in small bites and lowered everything from the back of the tree (over the neighbors house) to the front of the tree (in the clients yard). Took a few good pieces after I saw the rigging point was solid. Only thing that was really a ##### about the tree is I had no good TIP. I didn't want to tie into the same rotten lead that I was lowering from. I had to set my line in one of the laterals, get up the rope with my ascenders (after falling out of the tree once... ) then start lowering. Really it was a piece of cake except for the Ivy on the spar (36" DBH) and the fact that I didn't have a decent TIP.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> You guys wouldn't believe what I was rigging off of today if you saw it. I got a dead Red Oak that this kid that I have been subbing for sold. He is scared to do it and told me as much. He's a Christian boy who just graduated from the local Bible college (this is Oklahoma). Clean cut and as nice as he can be but he blows a lot of smoke about what he can do and has started calling me to do the hairy stuff he's scared of.
> 
> Anyway, I've got a dead top hanging over the neighbors house. The only rigging point I have to swing it over to the clients yard is a really dead fork in the top where the bark is peeling. I set a bull line in it and pull tested it. Seemed solid enough and all was well. It is the only thing I can rig from and lower to any kind of drop zone. The top is dead as hell and the wood is light. I just took it in small bites and lowered everything from the back of the tree (over the neighbors house) to the front of the tree (in the clients yard). Took a few good pieces after I saw the rigging point was solid. Only thing that was really a ##### about the tree is I had no good TIP. I didn't want to tie into the same rotten lead that I was lowering from. I had to set my line in one of the laterals, get up the rope with my ascenders (after falling out of the tree once... ) then start lowering. Really it was a piece of cake except for the Ivy on the spar (36" DBH) and the fact that I didn't have a decent TIP.



I hear ya and what gets me is; I used to do dead rotten rigging everyday for the powerline, as my job was danger tree foreman. I never had a fail but know it can easily happen. If you went back further in time though, I performed physco stuff that I know I would not consider today. One was a large dead pine bark slipping and half way up it had a wood pecker hole clean through it and had to be rigged at the top and even in my risky youth I was on pins and needles. If I ever come to one like it again it will be craned lol


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I hear ya and what gets me is; I used to do dead rotten rigging everyday for the powerline, as my job was danger tree foreman. I never had a fail but know it can easily happen. If you went back further in time though, I performed physco stuff that I know I would not consider today. One was a large dead pine bark slipping and half way up it had a wood pecker hole clean through it and had to be rigged at the top and even in my risky youth I was on pins and needles. If I ever come to one like it again it will be craned lol



Yea it would seem that the questionable trees usually don't get climbed anymore , I took too many chances in the past so I truly believe that my 9 lives are all used up with a few more I am sure ....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Used the Dingo to move all the wood from that maple out and load up this morning. Sold it off the truck to cover the Dingo rental. Finished the job up by 9 AM. Got a craner to do Monday. 7 or 8 pines down in PA and sold a big 2 day project for me and Eric next week as well. Should be another monster week. Headed to the hills now for some camping. Pumped.


----------



## oldirty

nice job man. enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> good job dave and rest of ya.
> 
> Tomorrow is the bee hive extraction day. It was put off while contracts were negotiated (mine). Try to get some film while swatting myself.
> 
> One question....in that scene in Jackass where the guys were locked in the limo and they dumped a bees nest in the sunroof and then closed it.....
> 
> those guys were laughing.....weren't they:monkey:
> 
> :help:
> 
> why do I get myself into these things



Hive extraction? You mean " snake shot and m80's"?


They have those Tyvex suits in tha paint dept or you could suit up with rain gear, make sure its tucked in real good. You should be fine, just remember to bring more firepower than you need.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> nice job man. enjoy the rest of the weekend.



Thanks bud. Looks like I'm waiting on Laura to get out of the bookstore to hit the hill which means I can talk #### here for another hour or two. I'll get you some pine party pics next week. See how we do it in NY.


----------



## tree md

Put another large, dead Oak on the ground today... Well, all but the pole.. Took some pretty good pieces from over the house. Another sub job. Was done by 12:30. LOL, I am really digging this. I can't understand why the kid wants me to leave the pole for him though. That's what he's asking me to do on all of these jobs, just brush them out, top them and leave the pole and wood. $500 for 4.5 hours and no cleanup... Works for me.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Hive extraction? You mean " snake shot and m80's"?
> 
> 
> They have those Tyvex suits in tha paint dept or you could suit up with rain gear, make sure its tucked in real good. You should be fine, just remember to bring more firepower than you need.



We had a long day with a zillion bees and salvaged the hive and likely the queen too. Fascinating stuff and only a couple of stings. May have a vid or 2 tomorrow. Battery is dead on the cam and got to download.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Put another large, dead Oak on the ground today... Well, all but the pole.. Took some pretty good pieces from over the house. Another sub job. Was done by 12:30. LOL, I am really digging this. I can't understand why the kid wants me to leave the pole for him though. That's what he's asking me to do on all of these jobs, just brush them out, top them and leave the pole and wood. $500 for 4.5 hours and no cleanup... Works for me.



So it don't get in the way of clean-up most likely!


----------



## treeman82

Today was a BEAUTIFUL day... sold a crane job for after labor day, and then 2 jobs for this coming week, 1 of which is put it on the ground and walk  Should be done by lunch time. Only crappy part was that I had to actually work today... I sure like playing salesman. One of my clients asked me to help the gardener with pruning 3 hemlocks... 4 hrs and they are 70% done, clean-up still to come. Biggest one is only about 25 - 30' tall too.


----------



## treevet

should maybe be in the pain management thread....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gi24IKXAYc


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> should maybe be in the pain management thread....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gi24IKXAYc



Lol good job vet


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol good job vet



thanks rope. Here is one more little vid I took (kyle took the last one). I have about an hour that I may put together on a disc for Liz the beekeeper.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luYO0z1yiBM


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> should maybe be in the pain management thread....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gi24IKXAYc



Nice job Dave!

That would take some serious hazard pay for me to mess with... 

That job made me think of this one... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE-WTzYD0Us


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Nice job Dave!
> 
> That would take some serious hazard pay for me to mess with...
> 
> That job made me think of this one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE-WTzYD0Us



:hmm3grin2orange: thanks Larry. Mebee try that suit (and distracting accompanying moves) next time.


----------



## tree md

Ahhite... Just for good measure... Couldn't help myself... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE-WTzYD0Us


----------



## treevet

do I have to inform you??? I am stealin and usin your material? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> thanks rope. Here is one more little vid I took (kyle took the last one). I have about an hour that I may put together on a disc for Liz the beekeeper.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luYO0z1yiBM



Cool you da mang vet so you got the queen? Then all the bees go into the box?


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Cool you da mang vet so you got the queen? Then all the bees go into the box?



Yeah man they all went in and Liz took them home in her hive. I musta vacuumed her in at the very end.

While getting a laugh or 2 ....not much funnier than Kyle in full bee regalia (outfit) driving around on the Dingo with a big chunk of wood. He had the pith helmet and white suit on so I started calling him Brian Fellows lol. Liz was calling him Kyle but start calling him "Brian" until I told her I was joking.

http://www.truveo.com/The-rock-parrot-impostor/id/2934772504


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Yeah man they all went in and Liz took them home in her hive. I musta vacuumed her in at the very end.
> 
> While getting a laugh or 2 ....not much funnier than Kyle in full bee regalia (outfit) driving around on the Dingo with a big chunk of wood. He had the pith helmet and white suit on so I started calling him Brian Fellows lol. Liz was calling him Kyle but start calling him "Brian" until I told her I was joking.
> 
> http://www.truveo.com/The-rock-parrot-impostor/id/2934772504



Job very well done liz must be a pro huh?


----------



## treevet

she never did a tree before so we kinda figured it out together. My neighbor gave me advice too and ofcourse I searched it.

My neighbor a Delta pilot and sometimes beekeeper fabricated a "bee box" where you can suck in mass bees with a low volume shop vac (so the little guys do not slam into the wall of the bee box too hard). Liz wanted to examine every crevice and pile of bees and every inch of comb and was totally focused on finding the queen and was suspect about vacuuming.

But then I vacuumed the remaining masses of bees after all the combs were gone and she had searched everywhere and none seemed too interested in her hive she made.....I fired up the vac (reluctantly on her part)

Well.....bingo.....we/she sees that no bees want to leave the fabricated bee box and plenty are grouped on the closable hole trying to get in.

We then took the fab bee box (with all holes closed) and her hive box with combs in it like in the vid.... to the original stump and set her hive on the stump and then literally dumped the fab. bee box (openable) into her hive and pounded on the top (all 3 of us) and I took the fab box away and they started congregating on Liz's hive box.

No question....the queen was in there and success too today at her home.


----------



## tree md

First class work Dave, no joke.

I spent half my day working, the other half chewing ass. First of all I had to cuss the kid out that I'm subbing for. Second time I have had to get onto him about having my money ready. He wanted me to chase him halfway across town to collect my money... This is after I loaned him my ramps for him to wheel his wood out and showed up already one time to do a little polesaw work on some damaged limbs in another tree (unavoidable on this Job) on a hazard dead tree over the neighbors house.

I'm not trying to toot my horn here but the last three jobs I have helped this kid with, there are only a handful of guys in this town that could do it. The first one would have been a piece of cake with a crane but I rigged it down for him and let his dumb ass haul all the wood out from the back. This last one was so rotten over the house that I only know of about three in town that could have done it. He went up, got scared, came down and called me. I saw his spike marks in the soft wood where he got scared, turned around and came down. If I can come out there and do the stuff that your scared of (and really most everyone else) then have my money in a timely manner and don't make me waste a trip to town. I could understand it on the last one, it was $2200 and he needed to collect but don't keep me waiting on my money when I put your hazard tree on the ground in 4 hours. Plus he pissed me off asking me about a ding in the neighbors gutter that was there before I even started. He asked me what was he supposed to tell the guy about that. I told him I don't give a rats ass what you tell him, if you get your scary ass off the ground and look you will see that the ding is rusted and not new. I'd hate to have to grab this kid by the neck. Hopefully I got my point across today that I don't like to be kept waiting for my money or to be played with.

Also had to chew out my groundy today who noshowed on me last week. I had a heart to heart with him and paid him for the two days he worked. Hopefully I got my point across there as well.

I hear all this talk about being an owner and sometimes I wonder why I do it. I mean, I could sub and make good money without all the overhead but I like to keep my guys working. When I unload my gear and look at it and know every piece of that gear by heart... Which saw I need to sharpen, which line needs to be repaired and know that even though my gear may be getting old, I keep it in tip top... It makes me proud.

I hate having to be an ####### but I'm good at it when I have to be...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> First class work Dave, no joke.
> 
> I spent half my day working, the other half chewing ass. First of all I had to cuss the kid out that I'm subbing for. Second time I have had to get onto him about having my money ready. He wanted me to chase him halfway across town to collect my money... This is after I loaned him my ramps for him to wheel his wood out and showed up already one time to do a little polesaw work on some damaged limbs in another tree (unavoidable on this Job) on a hazard dead tree over the neighbors house.
> 
> I'm not trying to toot my horn here but the last three jobs I have helped this kid with, there are only a handful of guys in this town that could do it. The first one would have been a piece of cake with a crane but I rigged it down for him and let his dumb ass haul all the wood out from the back. This last one was so rotten over the house that I only know of about three in town that could have done it. He went up, got scared, came down and called me. I saw his spike marks in the soft wood where he got scared, turned around and came down. If I can come out there and do the stuff that your scared of (and really most everyone else) then have my money in a timely manner and don't make me waste a trip to town. I could understand it on the last one, it was $2200 and he needed to collect but don't keep me waiting on my money when I put your hazard tree on the ground in 4 hours. Plus he pissed me off asking me about a ding in the neighbors gutter that was there before I even started. He asked me what was he supposed to tell the guy about that. I told him I don't give a rats ass what you tell him, if you get your scary ass off the ground and look you will see that the ding is rusted and not new. I'd hate to have to grab this kid by the neck. Hopefully I got my point across today that I don't like to be kept waiting for my money or to be played with.
> 
> Also had to chew out my groundy today who noshowed on me last week. I had a heart to heart with him and paid him for the two days he worked. Hopefully I got my point across there as well.
> 
> I hear all this talk about being an owner and sometimes I wonder why I do it. I mean, I could sub and make good money without all the overhead but I like to keep my guys working. When I unload my gear and look at it and know every piece of that gear by heart... Which saw I need to sharpen, which line needs to be repaired and know that even though my gear may be getting old, I keep it in tip top... It makes me proud.
> 
> I hate having to be an ####### but I'm good at it when I have to be...



You know what brother....problem with that set up is you got somebody between you and the $money. Doesn't matter that it is that kid or the Queen of England....just matters that someone is between you and the money. Believe me I understand where you are coming from tho.

Maybe 10 years ago had someone approach me on a huge money property we were both working on....he a Degreed Landscape Architect. Long story short was for a few years it worked and he put me on some palaces and huge estates (one was a Devil worshipper tho) and big money was made BUT he got credit for it all AND he was between me and the $$$$.

He just never had the vision to see he was getting as much as he gave and I owed him nothing. Eventually I shed myself of him rudely as gay guys sometimes are difficult to get thru to and life went on and every job I lost of his was just filled in with a job just as good that came my way.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> You know what brother....problem with that set up is you got somebody between you and the $money. Doesn't matter that it is that kid or the Queen of England....just matters that someone is between you and the money. Believe me I understand where you are coming from tho.
> 
> Maybe 10 years ago had someone approach me on a huge money property we were both working on....he a Degreed Landscape Architect. Long story short was for a few years it worked and he put me on some palaces and huge estates (one was a Devil worshipper tho) and big money was made BUT he got credit for it all AND he was between me and the $$$$.
> 
> He just never had the vision to see he was getting as much as he gave and I owed him nothing. Eventually I shed myself of him rudely as gay guys sometimes are difficult to get thru to and life went on and every job I lost of his was just filled in with a job just as good that came my way.



That makes a heck of a lot of sense... Seems like I am taking a step backwards. To tell the truth, I really like letting the kid sell the work and me just have to put stuff on the ground but I think I need to quit being lazy, get rid of the kid and get off of my butt and sell...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You know what brother....problem with that set up is you got somebody between you and the $money. Doesn't matter that it is that kid or the Queen of England....just matters that someone is between you and the money. Believe me I understand where you are coming from tho.
> 
> Maybe 10 years ago had someone approach me on a huge money property we were both working on....he a Degreed Landscape Architect. Long story short was for a few years it worked and he put me on some palaces and huge estates (one was a Devil worshipper tho) and big money was made BUT he got credit for it all AND he was between me and the $$$$.
> 
> He just never had the vision to see he was getting as much as he gave and I owed him nothing. Eventually I shed myself of him rudely as gay guys sometimes are difficult to get thru to and life went on and every job I lost of his was just filled in with a job just as good that came my way.



The best way on subs is out of your area stuff storm work the sub is not looking to steal your fame he just wants work.


----------



## tree MDS

*what I did today...*

Day fell through on account of this garbage stump grinder that I borrowed having a bad starter.....

So I grabbed a couple hitch cords, and tried the distel for the first time. I think that knot is gonna be the keeper for me. I already trust it! Grabs like a dream. Good luck to you guys that have managed to make that gay french sounding vt thing work for you.. I'll skip the plummeting action (no offense to anyone).

The grizzly spliced eyes are much safer looking (feeling) than the scaffold knots too.


----------



## tree md

LOL. 

I'm off today. Worked all weekend. Supposed to go look at a tree this evening but that's it besides saw maintenance. I need to sharpen a couple and fix a pull start.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I split wood and replaced the lower gear box on the cutter , blades on the little machine fixed a leaky hydro line on the mini , so today was a good day, tomorrow will be better..


----------



## treevet

we been working our asses off and come to find out today my crib refi went thru....huge huge $ being saved here.

Guess the old saying "the harder you work the luckier you get" comes to mind.

Now I can pursue that commercial property I am interested in. :biggrinbounce2: umpkin2:


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Damned if I know.*

Went after a few good sized pines in PA with the crane today. It took me a bit to make my CO down there understand that I run the show even if he's the one that got me the job. He called me because he couldn't handle it on his own so he had to learn that it was going to be handled my way. In all honesty the crane was unneeded on this gig and I coulda done it almost as fast and kept the 800 bones he charged the HO for myself. Oh well, everyone's gotta eat. 

The chipper took another #### mid job. That made me real happy. Same thing as with the last engine. It's fine if I run it for an hour or two at a time but when we hit the three hour mark the oil pressure goes South real fast. I was at a loss for words this time 'round. Called cummins when I got back into town and they sent a service tech out. We kept starting the chipper and letting it run till he got there so the oil wouldn't cool down and he could see what's up. 

After he saw the readings we were getting and matched them to the readings he was getting he breaks out a new oil filter, and I think, "Here we go again." It's gonna take me another 3 hours to heat this up to get the same effect. Unfortunately I didn't have three hours worth of brush to chip at the lot so we just ran it for an hour at full RPMS and then spent 15 minutes blasting through some decent sized oak we had sitting around waiting to be cut and split. Held 60 PSI the whole time. I don't have a ####ing clue.

The tech they sent out had a decent idea but I don't know enough about engines to buy it or not. My google searches turned up some evidence that he might be on to something though. We'll see. Apparently, overfilling the oil in a smaller engine allows the crankshaft to beat on it over and over again aerating the oil which causes it to lose oil pressure among many other things. The dipstick we have in this engine was the same dipstick we pulled from our old engine and there's a possibility that it isn't necessarily designed for the recon'd engine we now have. When draining the oil he measured 3.5 gallons and 2.5 gallons is all the specs call for. So he put in 2.5 gallons and seems to think that could have been the issue even with the first engine they sent us. It makes sense but I'm concerned that they're just NOW figuring this out? C'mon, you guys installed the engine, you should know how much oil to put in it. I don't know. I'm too damn tired to think anymore.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Cleaning up a site we took trees off last week, stump grinding on Wednesday.
Will drop three trees tomorrow on Georgian Bay. With breeze off bay, always nice work on hot days.

Been running 100 degrees plus here last few days. (well not quite 100 today but close)


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> we been working our asses off and come to find out today my crib refi went thru....huge huge $ being saved here.
> 
> Guess the old saying "the harder you work the luckier you get" comes to mind.
> 
> Now I can pursue that commercial property I am interested in. :biggrinbounce2: umpkin2:



You must have pretty good credit for a loser business owner with beater equipment ..... Refinances and biz owners usually are hard too find , congrats on the new property sir , sounds like that will be your BENNY for 2010, me I am just happy that my machines start at 10am when I start...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You must have pretty good credit for a loser business owner with beater equipment ..... Refinances and biz owners usually are hard too find , congrats on the new property sir , sounds like that will be your BENNY for 2010, me I am just happy that my machines start at 10am when I start...



I thought you started at 5:00 or some chit? What are you counting mullet primping time too now??


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> You must have pretty good credit for a loser business owner with beater equipment ..... Refinances and biz owners usually are hard too find , congrats on the new property sir , sounds like that will be your BENNY for 2010, me I am just happy that my machines start at 10am when I start...



Oh just stop.

I finally got ahold of the right cable for that E brake and got the truck off the stands by three. Then I went down to my buddies and crawled under the dash of his 68 F 100 and figure out the rats nest of wires so it would start. Then I bought a bottle of Jerimiah Weed and the rest is history. " Hopefully" I can get on a job tommorow without to much aggravation.

Sounds like you might be on to something Blakes, that makes perfect sense. A extra gallon of oil would aerate.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> we been working our asses off and come to find out today my crib refi went thru....huge huge $ being saved here.
> 
> Guess the old saying "the harder you work the luckier you get" comes to mind.
> 
> Now I can pursue that commercial property I am interested in. :biggrinbounce2: umpkin2:



get your money for nothing and your chicks for free.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Went after a few good sized pines in PA with the crane today. It took me a bit to make my CO down there understand that I run the show even if he's the one that got me the job. He called me because he couldn't handle it on his own so he had to learn that it was going to be handled my way. In all honesty the crane was unneeded on this gig and I coulda done it almost as fast and kept the 800 bones he charged the HO for myself. Oh well, everyone's gotta eat.
> 
> The chipper took another #### mid job. That made me real happy. Same thing as with the last engine. It's fine if I run it for an hour or two at a time but when we hit the three hour mark the oil pressure goes South real fast. I was at a loss for words this time 'round. Called cummins when I got back into town and they sent a service tech out. We kept starting the chipper and letting it run till he got there so the oil wouldn't cool down and he could see what's up.
> 
> After he saw the readings we were getting and matched them to the readings he was getting he breaks out a new oil filter, and I think, "Here we go again." It's gonna take me another 3 hours to heat this up to get the same effect. Unfortunately I didn't have three hours worth of brush to chip at the lot so we just ran it for an hour at full RPMS and then spent 15 minutes blasting through some decent sized oak we had sitting around waiting to be cut and split. Held 60 PSI the whole time. I don't have a ####ing clue.
> 
> The tech they sent out had a decent idea but I don't know enough about engines to buy it or not. My google searches turned up some evidence that he might be on to something though. We'll see. Apparently, overfilling the oil in a smaller engine allows the crankshaft to beat on it over and over again aerating the oil which causes it to lose oil pressure among many other things. The dipstick we have in this engine was the same dipstick we pulled from our old engine and there's a possibility that it isn't necessarily designed for the recon'd engine we now have. When draining the oil he measured 3.5 gallons and 2.5 gallons is all the specs call for. So he put in 2.5 gallons and seems to think that could have been the issue even with the first engine they sent us. It makes sense but I'm concerned that they're just NOW figuring this out? C'mon, you guys installed the engine, you should know how much oil to put in it. I don't know. I'm too damn tired to think anymore.



If it makes ya feel better Blakes, I had a way abnormal week hit the same fence twice, once Saturday not much damage really just an end cap but today I fubared it; log came out of grapple. Oh well fence building aint too bad. I think the extra long days are catchin up with me! First fence in God only knows how long so I'm due


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> You must have pretty good credit for a loser business owner with beater equipment ..... Refinances and biz owners usually are hard too find , congrats on the new property sir , sounds like that will be your BENNY for 2010, me I am just happy that my machines start at 10am when I start...



thanks man, been on a streak of luck here lately. :kilt:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> thanks man, been on a streak of luck here lately. :kilt:



Good for ya tv glad to here someones doin ok everyone else seems dicey.


----------



## treeman82

Did 2 chipping jobs this morning for some friends. Came home cleaned up and went to court for going through a DOT stop in the spring. The outcome was not good.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Good for ya tv glad to here someones doin ok everyone else seems dicey.



still worried about this winter. don't want to see one like last year. trying to get much more ready.....esp with site SEO and other advertising.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> still worried about this winter. don't want to see one like last year. trying to get much more ready.....esp with site SEO and other advertising.



I am praying for a good year, I so desperately need one to get back in financial control. So far I am staying booked just not making lots of coin but am trying to remain optimistic. I have my whole dern life invested in this stuff sure hope I can get it to pan out!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> If it makes ya feel better Blakes, I had a way abnormal week hit the same fence twice, once Saturday not much damage really just an end cap but today I fubared it; log came out of grapple. Oh well fence building aint too bad. I think the extra long days are catchin up with me! First fence in God only knows how long so I'm due



Well Ropes, if you had read your tree climbing manual you would know that fences were made to be broken. I think its page 32, section 4, paragraph 8. Its plain as day.

I was deadwooding this ash a few weeks back, had some greenie on the job that belonged to the climber I hired. Funny, I thought since I hired a climber he would be doing the climbing but no matter. Anyway I was bouncing ( small, tiny even) stuff off the house drop like a barbarian and the kid yells out about how the bracket is coming off the house. Dam faulty bracket is what it was but the thing is this kid is hollering to the world about this when he should have just lowered his voice so as to not alarmed the HO.
Seriously though, if the house drop can't take a few tiny twigs being bounced off of it then it has to be faulty, says so it the manual.
So the same kid was running after me to put on a hard hat on this other job. I was hired to load the logs but could see the guy needed help lowering and chipping so I helped. I only rolled with the dump truck, loader and 2 44's cause that's all they said I needed. This poor kid was trying to get me to put on this rotten ass helmet he found laying behind the seat. The second time he came at me with it I chipped it. Boy, that didn't go over to well.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> still worried about this winter. don't want to see one like last year. trying to get much more ready.....esp with site SEO and other advertising.



Yup its coming. I think the right angle piston came in for one of the plows. I have been on that stuff for about a month. Getting ready, I might look funny putting on a plow in August but I hope I don't look to funny come winter.
Still have trees to though, keep in mind I have no employees so with that I hope the best for you. Keep on top of an Ad Campaign, keep it fresh but not to lofty.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I am praying for a good year, I so desperately need one to get back in financial control. So far I am staying booked just not making lots of coin but am trying to remain optimistic. I have my whole dern life invested in this stuff sure hope I can get it to pan out!



It will work out man, you're a good guy and good at what you do.


----------



## treeman82

Man... this is kind of nice. I booked a big maple tree crane removal for next week. While I was going through the bidding process I noticed a BIG rotten oak tree next to it on association property. I figured that they wouldn't pay for it, but what the heck... get another 4 - 5K for the day, it's worth a shot. Well the other day the pres shot me down, so ok such is life I figured they wouldn't want to spend the money. I'm kind of in the dumps about the DOT fine... even my friends who are cops are shocked at what I have to pay. Tonight going through e-mails I see I have a request from the board for a price on the monster oak. Sure would be nice.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I am praying for a good year, I so desperately need one to get back in financial control. So far I am staying booked just not making lots of coin but am trying to remain optimistic. I have my whole dern life invested in this stuff sure hope I can get it to pan out!



PUT UP LIGHTS!!! #### it even Christmas lights. You are honest charismatic person. People take to you like, well people take to you way better than they take to me but I digress. Hit them SOBS in town about those lights. Me? I gotta plow the snow.
Oh wouldn't it be a joy? Can you see it now? Ropes got the boombox blasting Christmas carols while he's swinging the bucket over town hall stringing it with festive lights.
Not just festive lights but maybe a mall needs the bulbs changed? Do it dude, I'll take the pictures.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> It will work out man, you're a good guy and good at what you do.



Thanks vet, I really don't need much, I live cheap if I can stay solvent five mo years I am in high cotton


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> PUT UP LIGHTS!!! #### it even Christmas lights. You are honest charismatic person. People take to you like, well people take to you way better than they take to me but I digress. Hit them SOBS in town about those lights. Me? I gotta plow the snow.
> Oh wouldn't it be a joy? Can you see it now? Ropes got the boombox blasting Christmas carols while he's swinging the bucket over town hall stringing it with festive lights.
> Not just festive lights but maybe a mall needs the bulbs changed? Do it dude, I'll take the pictures.



Don't get no calls for that are you suggesting the rope be a ho ho


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Well Ropes, if you had read your tree climbing manual you would know that fences were made to be broken. I think its page 32, section 4, paragraph 8. Its plain as day.
> 
> I was deadwooding this ash a few weeks back, had some greenie on the job that belonged to the climber I hired. Funny, I thought since I hired a climber he would be doing the climbing but no matter. Anyway I was bouncing ( small, tiny even) stuff off the house drop like a barbarian and the kid yells out about how the bracket is coming off the house. Dam faulty bracket is what it was but the thing is this kid is hollering to the world about this when he should have just lowered his voice so as to not alarmed the HO.
> Seriously though, if the house drop can't take a few tiny twigs being bounced off of it then it has to be faulty, says so it the manual.
> So the same kid was running after me to put on a hard hat on this other job. I was hired to load the logs but could see the guy needed help lowering and chipping so I helped. I only rolled with the dump truck, loader and 2 44's cause that's all they said I needed. This poor kid was trying to get me to put on this rotten ass helmet he found laying behind the seat. The second time he came at me with it I chipped it. Boy, that didn't go over to well.



Thats great that you chucked the hardhat in the chipper ...... Too funny seriously ..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats great that you chucked the hardhat in the chipper ...... Too funny seriously ..



Ya, he forgot the chaps though!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Ya, he forgot the chaps though!



Ahh they would stop that machine dead with a hell of a clog...


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Yup its coming. I think the right angle piston came in for one of the plows. I have been on that stuff for about a month. Getting ready, I might look funny putting on a plow in August but I hope I don't look to funny come winter.
> Still have trees to though, keep in mind I have no employees so with that I hope the best for you. Keep on top of an Ad Campaign, keep it fresh but not to lofty.



Its not gonna snow ya know , cause I just bought 2 unimounts from a guy in Newtown and murphys law won't let it ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ahh they would stop that machine dead with a hell of a clog...



All that safety crap is fine for looks, or for people that have no business doing "treework" in the first place.. I'm almost ready to give up on this gig the way it's been going for me lately.. bastards..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> All that safety crap is fine for looks, or for people that have no business doing "treework" in the first place.. I'm almost ready to give up on this gig the way it's been going for me lately.. bastards..



Don't give up yet , it'll be better soon , really hang in there ..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I thought you started at 5:00 or some chit? What are you counting mullet primping time too now??



No I have to wrench on my junk for 5 hours , and lie to my customers blaming my incompetence on traffic ... I am gonna start working in other states so I can be better and arrive at work on time , my wife is cool with it , I think she's cheating on me , she has been at the shore all summer ...Sometimes I wonder if all these Bennies of my laziness and failure to complete my task have releted in me being wealthy...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't give up yet , it'll be better soon , really hang in there ..



Ya, I've been counting the days for a while now..

Best of luck man.. beer thirty here.


----------



## treevet

I am on 2 consequetive jobs where neighbors have come charging in like the calvary to rescue a tree they thought was on their property. In both cases they should have shut the buscuit hole because if it was their tree they would have had to pay remove them both for safety hazard.

Stuff gets a little old and takes up time in the heat .


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I'm almost ready to give up on this gig the way it's been going for me lately.. bastards..



Chin up, buttercup. lol. Hang in there, bud. I'm feeling it here too. My problems are more equipment related than employee though.


----------



## treeman82

Well I started an easy 2 day job by taking care of all the pruning and strictly felling work. Other than that I did some more leg work for next week's crane job. At this point I am told that I have the job for the monster oak on association property, but a few board members are also calling me a gold digger. That said, I already called the crane company to bump from a 50 ton machine to a 70 ton.


----------



## NeoTree

I found one of these little guys while felling a big black gum at the FILS place.

Apparently it's a Hickory Horned Devil Catepillar or somthing, never seen anything like it.


----------



## trailduster2

I climb'ed a tree!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Started on this:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Crane for the rest tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> Started on this:



Good job


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Thanks Rope!

I'm going to bed now.


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> Thanks Rope!
> 
> I'm going to bed now.



Lol tired ehhhh:monkey:


----------



## treevet

nice job mike. looks like ded? at least they didn't wait until the bark was falling off.


----------



## tree md

Lookin' good Mike. Nice job!


----------



## ozzy42

Good job MC.
Tree didn't look like too much until the 2nd pic where we had to squint to find you in the tree.LOL.

More pics tomorrow??


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice work Mike! What size crane tomor...today?


----------



## TonyX3M

*Had some time off*


----------



## tree MDS

Just got off the phone with the local fish wrapper. Placed a fresh help wanted add. Let the pain begin.

I never thought in I would say this.. but I can hardly wait for winter.


----------



## TonyX3M

We just got lucky- guy behind us had just 2 one-pounders - of course a release fish, but he still had a little fun reeling them in
This one was an eight something; had coupla more - one almost the same size - others not worth of mentioning 
Still I think treework is a stressful job (look at you guys going back-and forth here!) so one needs to take some time off to calm your nerves - and fishing works for me!
If some of you feel like they are at the breaking point -come over here I'll take you fishing- of course it's not as good as in Canada- but, if you put more work in it, then more rewarding it is (kinda like a treework )


----------



## TonyX3M

*????*

whatmydoodle?


----------



## tree md

TonyX3M said:


> We just got lucky- guy behind us had just 2 one-pounders - of course a release fish, but he still had a little fun reeling them in
> This one was an eight something; had coupla more - one almost the same size - others not worth of mentioning
> Still I think treework is a stressful job (look at you guys going back-and forth here!) so one needs to take some time off to calm your nerves - and fishing works for me!
> If some of you feel like they are at the breaking point -come over here I'll take you fishing- of course it's not as good as in Canada- but, if you put more work in it, then more rewarding it is (kinda like a treework )



I love to fish to relax as well.


----------



## treevet

TonyX3M said:


>



muskey, northern?

been a while and don't remember what they look like


----------



## Toddppm

Mike Cantolina said:


> Thanks Rope!
> 
> I'm going to bed now.



That looks like a lot of work ! Why didn't you use the crane for the whole thing?


----------



## TonyX3M

*To treevet*

Pike - caught in southeast of Estonia (Poltsamaa river)


----------



## treevet

TonyX3M said:


> Pike - caught in southeast of Estonia (Poltsamaa river)



shweet (on what?)


----------



## treevet

Dropped a 200 75' (measured to climbing line) today and it busted out one casing (starter) bolt sideways and left the casing cockeyed. Just got home and took out the other 3 casing bolts and then the one (now) under the casing.

The casing sat down flat then I put back in the 4 bolts (the one that busted out sideways now is completely functional) and 

it started right up.....absolutely just as good as it was when I dropped it.

Maybe 10 years ago I dropped one about 50 feet and it landed on a concrete patio and it also suffered no functional damage.

Why would you buy anything else but Stihl? :chainsawguy:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Treevet..........It was elm yellows.

Blakes.........35 ton

Todd...........We couldn't get the boom high enough due to the power lines.

Ozzy............Lots of pics and some vids.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Here's some:


----------



## Mike Cantolina




----------



## Mike Cantolina




----------



## treevet

Mike Cantolina said:


> Todd...........We couldn't get the boom high enough due to the power lines..



did he not want to put the jib on or would it still not be enough reach?


----------



## tree md

Nice picks Mike. Everything looks like it came off nice and smooth. Did that last leader rock the boat a little bit?


----------



## Mike Cantolina




----------



## Mike Cantolina

Oh yeah..........it was hot! 98 I think


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treevet said:


> did he not want to put the jib on or would it still not be enough reach?



It was the angle of the boom. We couldn't pull the truck up because of other wires.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree md said:


> Nice picks Mike. Everything looks like it came off nice and smooth. Did that last leader rock the boat a little bit?



Everything went suprisingly smooth. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tree md

Nice sized Elm. Good job!


----------



## oldirty

great work mike!


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> Everything went suprisingly smooth. :biggrinbounce2:



Job well done but I have to admit I expected to see cookie throwing


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Job well done but I have to admit I expected to see cookie throwing



why in the world would you do that to yourself when the crane can do it for you!


----------



## Reg

Nice work Mike, and gret photo's


----------



## rbtree

Yes, nice work, Mike.

Today was fun....took a failed limb off a horribly structured Chinese Elm...(aren't they all?) advised customer to have more work done on it....as in a basal prune, lol....

On to second job, along with a bunch of easy, low work, we removed an appx 110 foot fir, stone dead, only 22" on the butt, but 8 feet from a house, and on a slight slope above it, and 4 feet from a fence. Had to toss the wood 30-35 feet away, till I got lower down, and dropped it between the tree and fence. Easy enough, and had only bid the tree for $600, so no $ for negative blocking the wood. Doubt if it even took two hours. Last job was an easy scots pine removal for $500 that maybe took an hour....thought we might have to lower that wood, but we found a small drop zone. 

In between those two jobs, we got a call about a tree that had taken a lean. We went to check it out......'twas spindly 70 foot fir, maybe 10 inches on the butt, had fallen all the way onto the primary. Dead though it was, the line was smoking. so we called the pwr company to deal with it....But looked at another easy dead fir....AND a 28" maple with one live lateral going way out, and a stone dead complex top with the bark off. totally unsafe to climb.....Four companies have looked at it, the client said. She was at work, I'll go back to figure out how to do it tomorrow. No crane access, as it's way above the street, and on a steep slope. But, there are several tall conifers on either side of it, so it will be a perfect scenario for working off a tightline, and perhaps setting two, side by side, one for lowering, one for life support, as we did last spring on a very easy but rotten pine. I have two full static high modulus lines that are perfect for the application. 'twill be a challenge fo sure. My bid will prolly be about $2k.....

I haven't been on here lately, ya'll might wanna check my flickr site, you can see pics of a little sequoia we did a while back..........it was at best, 3% as large as the General Sherman Tree...as it only contained maybe 12,000 board feet, was a mere 10.5 feet across on the stump, and just 158 feet tall.....


----------



## TonyX3M

treevet said:


> shweet (on what?)


Live bait


----------



## treevet

TonyX3M said:


> Live bait



minnies?


----------



## treevet

Mike Cantolina said:


> Everything went suprisingly smooth. :biggrinbounce2:



Nice to show the guys, but better yet, good website material.

We gotta get a cameraman on the job. Maybe get the old lady out there. Keep her from shopping for antiques for a few hours lol.


----------



## ozzy42

Great job Mike.Thanks for the awesome pics.


----------



## treemandan

Nice work Mike, you can drop those logs right out back for me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Nice work Mike, you can drop those logs right out back for me.



You wanna hand split some elm, Dano? Sounds like a good time. Can Eric and I come? 

Kick ass work Mike. Same to you RB. That was a big bastard. Can't believe the weight of those cookies cut at the butt. Great work.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> why in the world would you do that to yourself when the crane can do it for you!



X R size :hmm3grin2orange: Nah bro I would do the crane thingy too if busy enough. Like lately being two weeks behind a crane on a dificult job would make absolute sense.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> You wanna hand split some elm, Dano? Sounds like a good time. Can Eric and I come?
> 
> Kick ass work Mike. Same to you RB. That was a big bastard. Can't believe the weight of those cookies cut at the butt. Great work.



Give the Dan a little aggravation and a maul and some refreshments and I bet he would try lol, I want a video though


----------



## treevet

Nice having the crane on a tough removal like that but one step up would be my 75 foot bucket thrown in there with it if it fit. The crane is restricted by space for outriggers and the big bucket is restricted by elbow movement. Sometimes the right choice is just the big bucket (no rigger space) and sometimes just the big crane. Sometimes you just hump the whole thing. 

Think I am gonna shop a 85 or 90' foot crane in the future.


----------



## treeclimber101

Just got done work , heading to the pool at 2pm and at 6 I am headed to watch the Birds destroy the Jets in the city...


----------



## treevet

they should make preseason games count and then everyone would try to win more.

but then it wouldn't be preseason :monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Give the Dan a little aggravation and a maul and some refreshments and I bet he would try lol, I want a video
> 
> Might wanna make him wear his motorcycle helmet though..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Worked above the clouds today.


----------



## eastside

did a sketchy willow 'prune' today, along with a chinese elm prune, and two simple falls on a lodgepole and chinese elm. the willow was gnarly, the entire top was bone dry, dead, bark falling off everywhere. they REALLY wanted to keep the tree, so i removed several 60' plus leaders and trimmed it up, so it looked semi-reasonable. tie in points were almost nonexistent, so i had my climb line set at about 15 degrees and spiked the dead. made it out alive, one of the more sketchy jobs ive personally done.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Worked above the clouds today.



Cool pics, Jeffy.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Just got done work , heading to the pool at 2pm and at 6 I am headed to watch the Birds destroy the Jets in the city...



uh oh


----------



## treevet

eastside said:


> did a sketchy willow 'prune' today, along with a chinese elm prune, and two simple falls on a lodgepole and chinese elm. the willow was gnarly, the entire top was bone dry, dead, bark falling off everywhere. they REALLY wanted to keep the tree, so i removed several 60' plus leaders and trimmed it up, so it looked semi-reasonable. tie in points were almost nonexistent, so i had my climb line set at about 15 degrees and spiked the dead. made it out alive, one of the more sketchy jobs ive personally done.



final picture?:camera:


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Cool pics, Jeffy.



its jeffi

and yeah....cool picts


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Cool pics, Jeffy.



Thanks man, weird coming up with with the wipers and fog lights and then--BOOM! Thought I would share.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> its jeffi
> 
> and yeah....cool picts



Ha Ha ! Hey old senile guy! My wife is jealous! HAHAHA!
Jeff


----------



## eastside

tree vet-
sorry no pics, just got a new phone and still tryin to get dialed on the camera. lost a bunch of good videos off my old one. had a nice one of us winching a 65' top out of a 100' pondo that was leaning heavy over a house, but its its all hearsay until i have proof, i suppose...


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Dropped a 200 75' (measured to climbing line) today and it busted out one casing (starter) bolt sideways and left the casing cockeyed. Just got home and took out the other 3 casing bolts and then the one (now) under the casing.
> 
> The casing sat down flat then I put back in the 4 bolts (the one that busted out sideways now is completely functional) and
> 
> it started right up.....absolutely just as good as it was when I dropped it.
> 
> Maybe 10 years ago I dropped one about 50 feet and it landed on a concrete patio and it also suffered no functional damage.
> 
> Why would you buy anything else but Stihl? :chainsawguy:



Couldn't agree with you more TV.

It's been about 10 years since I have dropped one. Dropped an 044 20', no damage. I had an old 038 jerked out of my hands a couple of times when I was learning crane work and no damage to it either. LOL, one time the saw rode all the way to the ground with the bar caught in the kerf. The saw belonged to the old guy I worked for and he would not allow me to cut big wood with a saw tied to me. I dropped a Husky 142 out of the tree and destroyed it. I also threw one out of the tree onetime and destroyed it as well.Those are the only saws I have dropped.

I am very careful about not dropping my saws because I am the one who has to replace them. I nearly lost my 361 in big wood a couple of weeks ago. Made a rookie move and got the bar stuck in the kerf. Thank God it hit a another leader that was right next to the one I was cutting and knocked the bar out of the kerf. I was directly over a nice detached garage.

Anyway, I hear guys say the carbs on the 200's mess up on them all the time and prefer the Huskies... Not so for me. I have been using Stihl for 20 years. I have abused the crap out of them, carried them around in rain and snow, run them under water... They have always held up for me. They are ready to go when I am.


----------



## deevo

Mike Cantolina said:


>



Great job on that Mike!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Thanks guys


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> Thanks guys



Not sure if I mentioned it, but damn nice work indeed mike!

A little man suit, mixed with some nice crane work. nice!


----------



## treevet

NICE post mds


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> NICE post mds



Haha. Pretty observant for an old dog..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Haha. Pretty observant for an old dog..



Hmmmm that must make ya a whipper snapper


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Give the Dan a little aggravation and a maul and some refreshments and I bet he would try lol, I want a video though



Yeah, that guy got me going but from the confines of my bunker I really wasn't to upset. BOY, did I get him going though. Good! You know when a guy starts with the " yer mom" stuff he is at his end with no recourse.
The kid up the street stole my hammer and 2 bit axe off the side of my truck. I walked up there one night and found them in his yard. I didn't get my hammer back but it will be a very cold day in Hell when that kid finds the marbles to set foot in my yard again.


----------



## ropensaddle

Some of ya lucky people got rep


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Some of ya lucky people got rep



Rope.check your PM box


----------



## TreeClimber57

3 maples, a birch and 3 pine yesterday..

Almost 5 cords of maple cut and split today.. (had the guys helping out).. but it is cold.. rainy.. side edge of Earl I guess.. but nasty weather.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Two 'rib-eye's and three beers!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Two 'rib-eye's and three beers!
> Jeff



Yesterday to Outback where I always get the 8 oz. fillet medium and they offer either a bluecheese or horseradish (with a little bread in it I think) baked and crusted on top. I get half blue cheese and half horseradish crust on it and with their dill horseradish sauce......well.....little bit of heaven.

As good as any 4 star steak joint in town like the Precinct and a lot cheaper.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Yesterday to Outback where I always get the 8 oz. fillet medium and they offer either a bluecheese or horseradish (with a little bread in it I think) baked and crusted on top. I get half and half blue cheese and half horseradish crust on it and with their dill horseradish crust......well.....little bit of heaven.
> 
> As good as any 4 star steak joint in town like the Precinct and a lot cheaper.



We should have a kitchen thread because we all know tree guys are the best cooks. I make my own pasta.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> We should have a kitchen thread because we all know tree guys are the best cooks. I make my own pasta.
> Jeff



I make my own coffee so there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am a very good cook, I may like cooking more than trees!
Jef


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I am a very good cook, I may like cooking more than trees!
> Jef



What's your best dish?

I am not much for cookin but love the eatin.

Another good chain restaurant dish is Chili's Buffalo Fajita Chicken...

Comes steaming on a wrought iron skillet plate. Thick bed of sauteed onions and peppers with spicy buffalo (great flavored buffalo sauce) chicken breast that is always pure and moist that is fried. It is topped with blue cheese and real bacon pieces. Wow....just ate and it still sounds great.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> What's your best dish?
> 
> I am not much for cookin but love the eatin.
> 
> Another good chain restaurant dish is Chili's Buffalo Fajita Chicken...
> 
> Comes steaming on a wrought iron skillet plate. Thick bed of sauteed onions and peppers with spicy buffalo (great flavored buffalo sauce) chicken breast that is always pure and moist that is fried. It is topped with blue cheese and real bacon pieces. Wow....just ate and it still sounds great.



Making me hungry. I did a home-made pasta with a white clam sauce and mushroom, and steamed broccoli. I thought it was good.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Making me hungry. I did a home-made pasta with a white clam sauce and mushroom, and steamed broccoli. I thought it was good.
> Jeff



sounds good but have to pass on the broccoli. parents used to force us to eat it when I was a kid and I used to hide it in my pocket so I could leave the table. Love pasta and clam sauce.


----------



## tree md

Been out since daylight scouting my deer woods and getting stands ready.

Pulled a deer tenderloin out of the freezer and have it marinading in soy sauce, brown sugar, fresh garlic and ginger. Haven't decided if I will cut it into medallions and wrap it in bacon like a fillet or just eat it plain... Prolly plain, I'm watching what I eat. Just the tenderloin and salad tonight. I'd like to have a baked potato but like I said, watching what I eat...

Oh yeah, three beers here as well.  

Jeff, I'm an excellent cook. Went to culinary school when I was a kid.


----------



## ropensaddle

I have a good cook:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> sounds good but have to pass on the broccoli. parents used to force us to eat it when I was a kid and I used to hide it in my pocket so I could leave the table. Love pasta and clam sauce.



Gotta eat broccoli, TV, I cannot force you to, but there are great recipes you would love I bet. The reason for no meat is because it would be too heavy as we are getting really hot weather. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Been out since daylight scouting my deer woods and getting stands ready.
> 
> Pulled a deer tenderloin out of the freezer and have it marinading in soy sauce, brown sugar, fresh garlic and ginger. Haven't decided if I will cut it into medallions and wrap it in bacon like a fillet or just eat it plain... Prolly plain, I'm watching what I eat. Just the tenderloin and salad tonight. I'd like to have a baked potato but like I said, watching what I eat...
> 
> Oh yeah, three beers here as well.
> 
> Jeff, I'm an excellent cook. Went to culinary school when I was a kid.



I bet I would like to pick your brain on the schooling! I wish we had venison here. Only time I get it is when November comes and I see my bud up in Chelsea, Ok. He moved there from Clinton.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Pick away buddy... At whatever's left anyway. 

I do it all except for baking. I do anything from fresh cuts of meat, Beef Burgundy, Shrimp Sicily, Lobster Diablo, all the way down to Collard greens and ham hocks and Chicken and Sausage Gumbo. Name it I cook it. I usually end up firing all the cooks that find their way to my kitchen... 

venison turned out excellent! 

For broccoli, I like to boil mine and run it through a china cap to make cream of broccoli soup. Cut a few flowerettes and use it in the soup as well. 

Make a velouté (one of your four mother sauces) then enrich it with creme making it a chicken supreme sauce. Be sure to use about half of the water that you boiled your broccoli in to make your velouté. Add a dash of Worcester sauce, a dash of kitchen bouquet, a dash of liquid smoke and a little salt and white pepper. Garnish with bacon bits and shredded cheddar cheese if you wish.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I am a very good cook, I may like cooking more than trees!
> Jef



Be here by 7, that way by the time I get up you'll have breakfast done. Then you can do the treework til its time for my lunch.
Nah! A man that can't cook is almost as bad is a man who can't run a chainsaw. Right?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Pick away buddy... At whatever's left anyway.
> 
> I do it all except for baking. I do anything from fresh cuts of meat, Beef Burgundy, Shrimp Sicily, Lobster Diablo, all the way down to Collard greens and ham hocks and Chicken and Sausage Gumbo. Name it I cook it. I usually end up firing all the cooks that find their way to my kitchen...
> 
> venison turned out excellent!
> 
> For broccoli, I like to boil mine and run it through a china cap to make cream of broccoli soup. Cut a few flowerettes and use it in the soup as well.
> 
> Make a velouté (one of your four mother sauces) then enrich it with creme making it a chicken supreme sauce. Be sure to use about half of the water that you boiled your broccoli in to make your velouté. Add a dash of Worcester sauce, a dash of kitchen bouquet, a dash of liquid smoke and a little salt and white pepper. Garnish with bacon bits and shredded cheddar cheese if you wish.



I do the deer and barbecue the rest the wife cooks. I like tony chacheries on me venison and grilled over the open fire ummmmmmmmmmmmmm good. I also like the tripe in deer stew and deerie joe and deer tacos I would rather process it myself too!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I do the deer and barbecue the rest the wife cooks. I like tony chacheries on me venison and grilled over the open fire ummmmmmmmmmmmmm good. I also like the tripe in deer stew and deerie joe and deer tacos I would rather process it myself too!



I always wondered who was eating the tripe, why they where eating the tripe and how they were eating the tripe. I know what tripe is but tell me...WTF is that stuff!!!???
How about a nice jar of Gefilte fish?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I always wondered who was eating the tripe, why they where eating the tripe and how they were eating the tripe. I know what tripe is but tell me...WTF is that stuff!!!???
> How about a nice jar of Gefilte fish?



Well by tripe I mean the poorer cuts of meat not really tripe but my definition. True tripe is what they put in bologna.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well by tripe I mean the poorer cuts of meat not really tripe but my definition. True tripe is what they put in bologna.



I believe tripe is the lining of the stomach, not as bad as fish in a jar but close.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I believe tripe is the lining of the stomach, not as bad as fish in a jar but close.



May be we always called it the #### in bologna eye balls, guts and other rather nasty stuff:monkey:


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I believe tripe is the lining of the stomach, not as bad as fish in a jar but close.



I once went to a chitlin festival in SC when my folks lived there. They are some innard eating mofo's too.:spam:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I once went to a chitlin festival in SC when my folks lived there. They are some innard eating mofo's too.:spam:



I ate hog head souse before and some other farm stuff like mountain oysters did not care for none of it but had to give it a try. Pops rulez!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I ate hog head souse before and some other farm stuff like mountain oysters did not care for none of it but had to give it a try. Pops rulez!



little more civilized but I like a nice fried calve's liver w some bacon and onions esp momma used to cook



ps...wtf mountain oysters?


----------



## tree md

Not to worry, My masculinity is sound enough to be the cook. 

Love the tony chacheries too rope. My favorite seasoning.

When I was a kid my grandma made souse and hog head cheese... She ate chitterlings too but you could not have melted them down and poured them down my throat... (insert puke smiley here)...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> little more civilized but I like a nice fried calve's liver w some bacon and onions esp momma used to cook
> 
> will munch out on some greasy frog's legs from time to time too



Yeah ribit ribit lol rattle snake aint half bad bro! Mud bugs are ok too.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Not to worry, My masculinity is sound enough to be the cook.
> 
> Love the tony chacheries too rope. My favorite seasoning.
> 
> When I was a kid my grandma made souse and hog head cheese... She ate chitterlings too but you could not have melted them down and poured them down my throat... (insert puke smiley here)...



I could eat the hog head souse if I were hungry but it was not to die for.


----------



## treevet

mountain oysters? snails?

Mud bugs lol?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> mountain oysters? snails?
> 
> Mud bugs lol?



Calf fries lol = mountain oysters please don't make me explain further lmfao

Mud bugs= crayfish lol


----------



## treemandan

Dam Vet! They are bull balls! Given the chance I would only have to try some myself.


----------



## tree md

I'll eat brains, livers or whatever else but I refuse to put balls in my mouth. Sorry, got to draw the line somewhere...


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Dam Vet! They are bull balls! Given the chance I would only have to try some myself.



Ever see the Chevy Chase movie when he THOUGHT he was in a meatball eating contest? hahahah


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I'll eat brains, livers or whatever else but I refuse to put balls in my mouth. Sorry, got to draw the line somewhere...



:hmm3grin2orange: sure you come from calf fry country surely you been to a ho down and was served them while lit?


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Ever see the Chevy Chase movie when he THOUGHT he was in a meatball eating contest? hahahah


----------



## ropensaddle

One thing I will not eat again is grenel ewwwwwwwwww that is one nasty creature.


----------



## tree md

I can honestly say I have never been lit enough for someone to slip cow balls in my mouth... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I can honestly say I have never remembered being lit enough for someone to slip cow balls in my mouth... :hmm3grin2orange:



I fixed it :angel:


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I'll eat brains, livers or whatever else but I refuse to put balls in my mouth. Sorry, got to draw the line somewhere...



Yeah, its a tough call buts its not like I am looking for a boyfriend. I don't know how they are prepared, I'd give it try though... I think... but its not like I have a plate in front of me right now.

Just don't think about and pop one in yer mouth, maybe that's what them queers do before the set down for a #### dinner.

Allright, forget it, no lamb fries for me. I think I am going to be sick now.


----------



## treevet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4mqCDakVQ


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Yeah, its a tough call buts its not like I am looking for a boyfriend. I don't know how they are prepared, I'd give it try though... I think... but its not like I have a plate in front of me right now.



What are Rocky Mountain oysters? They are that part of the bull that is removed in his youth so that he may thereby be more tractable, grow meatier, and behave less masculine. When the calves are branded, the testicles are cut off and thrown in a bucket of water. They are then peeled, washed, rolled in flour and pepper, and fried in a pan. They are considered to be quite a delicacy. Like other organ meats, testicles may be cooked in a variety of ways – deep-fried whole, cut into broad, thin slices, or marinated. At roundups in the old West, cowboys and ranch hands tossed the meat on a hot iron stove. When the calf fries exploded, they were done?

Eating animal genitalia dates back to ancient Roman times, when it was believed that eating a healthy animal’s organ might correct some ailment in the corresponding human organ of the male person eating it. Because of this belief, the practice continues to the present day, especially in Asia, where animal genitalia are considered an aphrodisiac.

The rugged folks of the Rocky Mountain region are not squeamish. Testicle festivals are held every spring and fall in Montana. These festivals can be very rowdy and may not be the best place to bring your children. If you can’t get to a festival, many restaurants and bars in Montana, Idaho, and Kansas serve Rocky Mountain oysters all year long and with less fanfare.


----------



## treevet

Happy Labor Day weekend fellow treemen. You earned it....enjoy it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Happy Labor Day weekend fellow treemen. You earned it....enjoy it.



Back at ya, TV!
Jeff


----------



## TonyX3M

treevet said:


> Happy Labor Day weekend fellow treemen. You earned it....enjoy it.


sorry guys -seems like my boss ever heard about it - had to take kare of some storm damage on Saturday- and thank you Lord for it- I really needed some money!!!!
As long as weekend goes - Semper Fi!


----------



## treeclimber101

Nothing not a ### damn thing and it feels great , tomorrow the same , happy Labor Day ..


----------



## ropensaddle

Nothing today but tinkering at my property but start a three removal job probably alone in the AM.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Be safe, I hate thinking about a dude working alone.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Be safe, I hate thinking about a dude working alone.
> Jeff



I have done it many times but yeah it could get bad. These trees are relatively easy bucket bombers prolly have the wife there at least:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I have done it many times but yeah it could get bad. These trees are relatively easy bucket bombers prolly have the wife there at least:monkey:



Sounds like someone's fibbing to me! 

You had better light em up jeffers! Whuup, whuup!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Sounds to me like someone's fibbing to me!
> 
> You had better light em up jeffers! Whuup, whuup!



Sounds like you already lit up! :smoking:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Sounds to me like someone's fibbing to me!
> 
> You had better light em up jeffers! Whuup, whuup!



Huh,eh what I have never said I wont work alone.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> What are Rocky Mountain oysters?



Well Rope.. I grew up on farm eating beef and pork.. have eaten just about every organ meat and enjoy all I have eaten (kidney, liver, heart, tongue).. but am not in a rush to try these.. sorry


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Huh,eh what I have never said I wont work alone.



Somedays with hire hands I have even felt that way!!


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Somedays with hire hands I have even felt that way!!



Lol you got dat right but you just gotta add motivation bro like no action,no pay.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like you already lit up! :smoking:
> Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Huh,eh what I have never said I wont work alone.



I gotta wonder how much some dumb-ass is really gonna help me when I'm laying there all busted up anyways.. but jeff is right of course.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


>



Dont spit out your dentures pops!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I gotta wonder how much some dumb-ass is really gonna help me when I'm laying there all busted up anyways.. but jeff is right of course.



they prob wondering how much they gotta help your dumb ass laying on the ground as well lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> they prob wondering how much they gotta help your dumb ass laying on the ground as well lol



LOL! you know we cool vet! .. besides, jeff wasnt far off (as usual)! I swear he's peeking through the windows sometimes! lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> LOL! you know we cool vet! .. besides, jeff wasnt far off (as usual)! I swear he's peeking through the windows sometimes! lol.



you a baaaaad boy


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you a baaaaad boy



Happy labor day weeekend vet! take a break, sounds like you been bustin the ole assed tailbone pretty hard this year! god love ya though.. old bastard! lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Oops.. sorry..


----------



## oldirty

pic was from friday but today was golf day. 89 out there today. many missed easy putts. ####.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> pic was from friday but today was golf day. 89 out there today. many missed easy putts. ####.



89 Degrees or your score!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> pic was from friday but today was golf day. 89 out there today. many missed easy putts. ####.



I hate sugar maples structured like that. So much up down, up down, up down. Good thing you had the bucket. How many picks?


----------



## tree md

Ran the 260 on the ground all day. Cleared trails for myself and my dad in our deer woods. Got two more stands set up.

2" Ribeyes tonight with baked potato, salad and crusty baked bread. Steaks were medium rare (local Black Angus), potato was dressed with butter cheddar and bacon bits, salad, blue cheese, shredded cheddar and bacon bits... 4 beers. I'm on Kahloua and coffee now... Soon to bed.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Ran the 260 on the ground all day. Cleared trails for myself and my dad in our deer woods. Got two more stands set up.
> 
> 2" Ribeyes tonight with baked potato, salad and crusty baked bread. Steaks were medium rare (local Black Angus), potato was dressed with butter cheddar and bacon bits, salad, blue cheese, shredded cheddar and bacon bits... 4 beers. I'm on Kahloua and coffee now... Soon to bed.



Man!, What a 'tease'!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> pic was from friday but today was golf day. 89 out there today. many missed easy putts. ####.



Nice looking rear mount. Highranger? Don't remember seeing pics of that one.. 4x4?

Some kid is supposed to call about the groundman job, and stop by later. I guess I'm waiting for him to wake up. lol.

Four calls on the add so far: two with no licenses, one with a broken car, and one with a stolen truck.. I thought the add said CDL preffered, must have valid drivers license! And who calls about a job and doesnt even have a way to get in to work! I just dont get it..


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> I hate sugar maples structured like that. So much up down, up down, up down. Good thing you had the bucket. How many picks?




the LZ was pretty tight so it was more picks than the usual. yeah, man. i only like the bucket on wire days. lol


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking rear mount. Highranger? Don't remember seeing pics of that one.. 4x4?
> .



yup. that thing is a beast. 2010 international workstar 4x4 75ft hi-ranger bucket. she normally goes out with B crew but that tree called for her use. 

that sucks you having a hard time filling a spot man. keep at it though someone is bound to come down the line.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking rear mount. Highranger? Don't remember seeing pics of that one.. 4x4?
> 
> Some kid is supposed to call about the groundman job, and stop by later. I guess I'm waiting for him to wake up. lol.
> 
> Four calls on the add so far: two with no licenses, one with a broken car, and one with a stolen truck.. I thought the add said CDL preffered, must have valid drivers license! And who calls about a job and doesnt even have a way to get in to work! I just dont get it..



I'll trade you Eric for your chipper. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll trade you Eric for your chipper. lol



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> yup. that thing is a beast. 2010 international workstar 4x4 75ft hi-ranger bucket. she normally goes out with B crew but that tree called for her use.
> 
> that sucks you having a hard time filling a spot man. keep at it though someone is bound to come down the line.



Nice. Workstar.. thats the one with the bad azz grill huh? Some friends of mine have a monster chip truck like that. It's got a jake brake, and they use it to tow a sweet log trailer.

Thanks man. Actually just had a cdl guy with transportation call.. I'll probably meet with him at some point (got one cdl guy now that's pretty cool - never hurts to have a backup though). I just dont feel like dealing with these people all day today. Got a full crew for two or three days this week, gonna get at some pretty nice takedowns.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll trade you Eric for your chipper. lol



LOL! you dont think I'm using that vermeer do you??


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> LOL! you dont think I'm using that vermeer do you??



Eh, just give Nature Boy some red bull and he'll gnaw through the branches. lol That BC1000 is pretty much a joke though. Can't believe they market it as a 12 inch chipper. If I get at it again this week I'm gonna try finding a different unit locally. I might just take it easy because I'm still not sure if I"ll be able to recoup my rental fees from cummins w/out a lawsuit.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Eh, just give Nature Boy some red bull and he'll gnaw through the branches. lol That BC1000 is pretty much a joke though. Can't believe they market it as a 12 inch chipper. If I get at it again this week I'm gonna try finding a different unit locally. I might just take it easy because I'm still not sure if I"ll be able to recoup my rental fees from cummins w/out a lawsuit.



Yeah, what if anything, did they say about the rental fees?

How many days rental you got now?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, what if anything, did they say about the rental fees?
> 
> How many days rental you got now?



They had given me a verbal go ahead on the rental but this was before I washed my hands of the entire situation so they may make a case out of that. They wanted me to tow around the rental chipper and my chipper to each of my jobsites while they're mechanic follows us around. Lol. Not my problem. I've shown them twice now the lack of oil pressure and all they do is change the oil and filter, three hours later it ####s the bed and I'm not dealing with extra personnel and equipment on my jobsites to aid cummins. Pick up the chipper, figure out a way to put it under load yourselves and call me when it's done. That's how it was left on Thursday. I assume they'll still cover my rentals but they haven't exactly been helpful up to this point and I'd rather not risk more money than I have to. I've had it about 2.5 days for a total of $804 and change.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> They had given me a verbal go ahead on the rental but this was before I washed my hands of the entire situation so they may make a case out of that. They wanted me to tow around the rental chipper and my chipper to each of my jobsites while they're mechanic follows us around. Lol. Not my problem. I've shown them twice now the lack of oil pressure and all they do is change the oil and filter, three hours later it ####s the bed and I'm not dealing with extra personnel and equipment on my jobsites to aid cummins. Pick up the chipper, figure out a way to put it under load yourselves and call me when it's done. That's how it was left on Thursday. I assume they'll still cover my rentals but they haven't exactly been helpful up to this point and I'd rather not risk more money than I have to. I've had it about 2.5 days for a total of $804 and change.



Good for you blakes don't take crap we need the service world to do their jobs. I lost many dollars over these type issues by not pressing the deal.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Here's some shots from Monday's PA pine party.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spikes are for sissies!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Spikes are for sissies!



Yeah well I will let you tell him that lol


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> Spikes are for sissies!



yeah, well, so's the trunk. 

limbwalk. 

set 3-4 climbing lines from the ground, and work a big tree.
I know *you* can, chris, just saying.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> yeah, well, so's the trunk.
> 
> limbwalk.
> 
> set 3-4 climbing lines from the ground, and work a big tree.
> of course *you* can, chris, just saying.



So hows the wraptor?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> yeah, well, so's the trunk.
> 
> limbwalk.
> 
> set 3-4 climbing lines from the ground, and work a big tree.
> I know *you* can, chris, just saying.



Lol. Not much need for a limbwalk with that 28 ton parked on top of these dinky little pines. I think I made 5 cuts on the biggest one. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Spikes are for sissies!



Are you trying to prove that you are not wearing your girly panties>!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Trying on his new man suit... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Trying on his new man suit... :hmm3grin2orange:



Glad you got it, I wasn't sure it would get there in time!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Glad you got it, I wasn't sure it would get there in time!
> Jeff



Does it make one younger?


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Does it make one younger?



Gee maybe we all need one if that is the case  Some days wish I was 20 years younger..


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Gee maybe we all need one if that is the case  Some days wish I was 20 years younger..



Yeah If I could retain my learnin


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Trying on his new man suit... :hmm3grin2orange:



Always keep a spare one on the truck, md. lol 

I wore spikes on the first tree, kicked 'em off to go grab my 395 for the butt cut and forgot to put them back on for the second go 'round. Realized they were really of no use sinse I was getting a free ride from the crane and the trees had plenty of branches to position myself on. No need to take them on and off all morning or dull the piss out of them between picks.


----------



## ozzy42

Hermine should've been called Her mean. Rained me out of a nice cut and stack today.

Doesn't look too promising for tomorrow either.:chainsawguy:


----------



## tree md

No rain here yet but it has been threatening all day. Supposed to get 4 inches over the next two days.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent the majority of the day on the phone between Cummins, Bandit and lawyer. Cummins is now claiming faulty oil filters. Four of them. In a row. From diffferent places. Riiiiiight, I ain't buying it.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Spent the majority of the day on the phone between Cummins, Bandit and lawyer. Cummins is now claiming faulty oil filters. Four of them. In a row. From diffferent places. Riiiiiight, I ain't buying it.



I don't think there is such an animal. I mean has anyone ever seen or heard of a faulty oil filter?
Sounds like a real ##### Blakes.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I don't think there is such an animal. I mean has anyone ever seen or heard of a faulty oil filter?
> Sounds like a real ##### Blakes.



I don't get it either, Dano. There was no pressure when they picked it up so they changed the oil and filter and immediately got pressure. Put the old filter back on and it dropped off again. I told them to be damn sure that whatever it is is fixed when they drop it off this time because if I lose pressure on the job again I'm not calling them, I'm calling my Bandit dealer, have him do a swap for a new engine and Cummins will be hearing from my attorney. It's been almost two months now. Enough of this ####.


----------



## treeman82

I've been jugling phone and e-mail today between 2 board members at the association I work for, plus the crane company, and then a few other people. We don't want the work done, we do want the work done, but not everything, we want the work done, but by somebody else, we'll talk tomorrow, we want the work done, we have a better price on the table, we don't know if we have the money, blah blah blah blah blah.
On the bright side of things, I was able to finally pick up a new 460 Magnum this morning for a heck of a deal... nice, shiny, new saw... until tomorrow morning that is. Been wanting it for a while now, finally said F it and blew the money. Other than that, finished taking apart and cleaning the last of my saws so that everything is nice and clean and ready for the crane job or jobs tomorrow.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman82 said:


> crane job or jobs tomorrow.



Pics?


----------



## oldirty

this dog was a riot today. hung out within feet of every butt cut i made and then would sniff the stump after. curious pup, thats for sure. stunk like a skunk though must've gotten sprayed recently.


----------



## oldirty

leenco12 said:


> no doubt man. they upgrading the website so the camera been out a bunch lately. i'll ask for a hard copy. i was actually recording some footage of the chipper getting nasty on a whole pine leader today with their camera.
> 
> you gotta see a woodsman eat. beast.
> 
> ive been in his ear about getting the helmet cam too........he's been thinking about it.



:spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## jefflovstrom

This is a perfect example of why I may dis a 'new member' in a thread.
Jeff :spam:


----------



## oldirty

jefflovstrom said:


> This is a perfect example of why I may dis a 'new member' in a thread.
> Jeff :spam:



oops. i pos rep'd him. lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> oops. i pos rep'd him. lol.



HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!! See what happens when you are not on the job!!!
Jeff


----------



## tree md




----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


>



You draw that md?


----------



## tree md

Nope, couldn't draw my way out of a wet paper bag.

If I had to guess I would guess it's the same guy who illustrated the TCC. Looks a lot like his drawing.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

tree md said:


> Nope, couldn't draw my way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> If I had to guess I would guess it's the same guy who illustrated the TCC. Looks a lot like his drawing.



Brian Kotwica?

Maybe.... Had a busy day today. Had a new climber/ bucket guy work for a day. He did ok, not as good as he said he was, but did ok. Did a cat rescue after work, hardest one yet. 60' up in a locust covered in vines in the wind. Right at the top out on a branch, tie in point on a 3" branch 5' above me. Couldn't get all the way to her so I removed my blade on the polesaw and hooked the collar and dragged her in. Stuffed the cat in a sack and descended. And they acted like $40 was alot for that. Geesh. Got the trucks all ready for a removal tomorrow. Work safe!

Mike


----------



## treemandan

Mikecutstrees said:


> Brian Kotwica?
> 
> Maybe.... Had a busy day today. Had a new climber/ bucket guy work for a day. He did ok, not as good as he said he was, but did ok. Did a cat rescue after work, hardest one yet. 60' up in a locust covered in vines in the wind. Right at the top out on a branch, tie in point on a 3" branch 5' above me. Couldn't get all the way to her so I removed my blade on the polesaw and hooked the collar and dragged her in. Stuffed the cat in a sack and descended. And they acted like $40 was alot for that. Geesh. Got the trucks all ready for a removal tomorrow. Work safe!
> 
> Mike



Well first of all that is not the way to get a cat out of a tree... But good job collaring that sucker. 40 bucks! That's way to much!


----------



## treemandan

Well, anyway, I got a new driver's license today. I was very surprise how nice, helpful and quick they were. Then on the the way home I was on 202 and hit a pothole that ####ed up my car. I don't know what it is but its sounds nasty.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Well, anyway, I got a new driver's license today. I was very surprise how nice, helpful and quick they were. Then on the the way home I was on 202 and hit a pothole that ####ed up my car. I don't know what it is but its sounds nasty.



I am all about safety! You should look where you are going! That is my free professional advice!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Well first of all that is not the way to get a cat out of a tree... But good job collaring that sucker. 40 bucks! That's way to much!



I agree the best way is tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I agree the best way is tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol.



####, for 40 bucks you get one bullet.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I am all about safety! You should look where you are going! That is my free professional advice!
> Jeff



I agree! 202 is a mess, its totally under construction but people were still blowing my doors off. I was trying not to get shot and was driving about 50. It was posted 45, they were flying up my ass and passing me like it was a video game. The whole road was a complete construction site.
I also ran over a beaver this morning. Well a groundhog actually but I like to call them beavers.


----------



## TonyX3M

*Just got home*

Got into this school to get my arborist certification http://www.luua.edu.ee/?pid=12
So with God willing and a hard work I should get my certification by same time next year - worst part of it is (for me) remembering the tree names in Latin - but I think it'll be worth it when I get done! 
So - thats what I'we been doing in last 4 days


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> this dog was a riot today. hung out within feet of every butt cut i made and then would sniff the stump after. curious pup, thats for sure. stunk like a skunk though must've gotten sprayed recently.



"couple of huskeys"

coulda also titled pict "couple of dogs"

(sorry but the shot was there so I took it )


----------



## TonyX3M

treevet said:


> "couple of huskeys"
> 
> coulda also titled pict "couple of dogs"
> 
> (sorry but the shot was there so I took it )



SWEET!


----------



## TonyX3M

Well guess what - Darn Georgia Dawgs just got skanked !!!
Go Gators!!!


----------



## TonyX3M

Thats a one of most beautiful pix I ever seen! Had to leave my dog in FL when I got kicked out*!*


----------



## tree md

Good luck with school Tony. Sounds like a good deal for you.


----------



## deevo

Well, finally got to work with some AS members yesterday on an island job I got this week, and needed some climbers. Myself, Treeclimber 57 and Lumberjack 333 worked together. It was a tree job consisting of removing 2 fairly big poplars which were dead as a door knob next to the cottage, removal of a 75'-80' pine next to the hydro line (which we later used to hoist up a hydro pole), as well as trimming up numerous pines and oaks that some dead branches leading out over the cottage. Oh yeah, we installed a hydro pole for my customer as well for their service line as it's owners responsibility (their pole has rotted at the bottom and needed to be replaced) We barged the pole across, got it into place, then rigged up to a few large oaks and a pine and hoisted it in the hole. It was nice working with them and I think watching each other work, we picked up a few new tricks and techniques. Treeclimber 57's hydro expertise came into play with the pole, that's for sure! Anyways thanks again Treeclimber 57 & Lumberjack 333. Hope to work together sometime soon! we have some pictures.....just trying to figure out my new computer! Will post em if I can shortly!


----------



## tree md

Good deal. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> Good deal. Looking forward to pics.



Well pics not as good as I might have hoped.. was using my blackberry camera. Have not had that blackbarry too long.. and my other one did not have camera in it. Pictures it has taken so far were pretty good, or I thought so.. but yesterday was overcast, dull and rainy at times. So pictures were dark, some a bit blurry or fuzzy (due to low light and a bit of movement on my part). In hindsight would have been better off maybe if I had grabbed deevo's camera. (but my blackberry was handy) But was a good day.. quite a bit done.. hard digging in that clay and rock.. but none the less job done as required.

I am going to see if I can bring a bit more life to some of the pics, but likely not too much to some of them. Always said hard to make silk purse out of sows ear.

Down below 60 here .. sure beginning to feel like fall.


----------



## jefflovstrom

The camera on a Blackberry is awesome, just saying.
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> The camera on a Blackberry is awesome, just saying.
> Jeff



Well it is as good as lots of digital cameras were three or four years ago.. not up to good digital cameras mind you (but then not sold as a camera)!.. but in low light it was struggling (lots of cover from foliage).. cloudy and dull.. not a good camera day at all. Or maybe it was simply the photographer trying to find a scapegoat


----------



## treevet

cool you guys got to work together


----------



## TreeClimber57

Well here are a few..

Lets see one of deevo with 200T.. 

Then LumberJack333 doing a bit of limbing and clean up.. and one of LumberJack333 doing a bit of fine limb walking..

And I think that is Deevo leaning against pole after he manhandled it into place.


----------



## tree md

Nice job.


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well here are a few..
> 
> Lets see one of deevo with 200T..
> 
> Then LumberJack333 doing a bit of limbing and clean up.. and one of LumberJack333 doing a bit of fine limb walking..
> 
> And I think that is Deevo leaning against pole after he manhandled it into place.



I'll try and load the ones I took......have patience....new computer!


----------



## tree md

*Just a quick O/T question?*

How many mega pixels on the Blackberry camera?

I was fooling around with my camera phone this past weekend and was really impressed with the quality of the images. I haven't had a camera phone for 2 or 3 years and the technology has really come a long way in that time it seems.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> How many mega pixels on the Blackberry camera?
> 
> I was fooling around with my camera phone this past weekend and was really impressed with the quality of the images. I haven't had a camera phone for 2 or 3 years and the technology has really come a long way in that time it seems.



I think it is 3 megapixels.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mine is 3. 
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> "couple of huskeys"
> 
> coulda also titled pict "couple of dogs"
> 
> (sorry but the shot was there so I took it )



lol. figured rope woulda jumped on that with some pride but i like it, tv! definitely a good AS pic. not many others would appreciate it. 

i hear you tony. sucks leaving the dog behind when you go. i'm sure he'll be psyched to see you when you see him again.


----------



## oldirty

nice seeing some of the canadian AS'ers getting together. good stuff. you boys coming in on the gig get a fair wage on the deal or what? paid in beaver pelt maybe? couple tim horton coffees?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> "couple of huskeys"
> 
> coulda also titled pict "couple of dogs"
> 
> (sorry but the shot was there so I took it )



At least dogs bite lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> nice seeing some of the canadian AS'ers getting together. good stuff. you boys coming in on the gig get a fair wage on the deal or what? paid in beaver pelt maybe? couple tim horton coffees?



Maybe forming a 'Union'! Hhaha
Jeff


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> lol. figured rope woulda jumped on that with some pride but i like it, tv! definitely a good AS pic. not many others would appreciate it.
> .



fish hooked lol


----------



## treemandan

Ah, mates, well, funny thing, I just realized i have been on vacation, since I went on vacation... in the begining of August. Well, what do I have to say for myself?
As it stands I had a quick morning sometime earlier in the week ( leaning birch over house, 2re-directs on pull rope to loader, tight and delicate DZ) I finally went to pull those little limbs of Bob Dahl's neighbor's roof ( his retired old ass said that he and it and his 135 pound rottweiler had nothing to do but help me feed the chipper... ). Both jobs combined equal 500 big ones.
So, I guess now the weather has broke I can take off my oxygen mask and put the beer down. Its Ok, I would think if I had another I would burst anyway. What else to show for last month and a half? Not much I guess you could say. 
I really wasn't happy spending the time in that heat this year is what I will say. Hopefully I can avoid it next year too, its a good thing and I am looking foreward to nicer days in the sticks. Many say there are four season but I go by only 3: spring, fall and Christmas. Other than that I am either somewhere warm or somewhere cold... at least i strive for that. I think I strive pretty dam hard. See? Its working.
I am ready to think about thinking off doing some of the big stuff, a lot of poplar trees that have to be taken from where they are , put on the truck and taken somewhere else. I don't know why or even how I got involved but here I am so there you go.
Oh I got some wood split, some thing fixed, made plans, painted sheds, yard work and drunk beer in this heat wave and mostly, I only did what I had to as far as tree work. Thank God I missed it. Hey, anyone wanna buy some poplar logs? Let me know, I will cut them down and bring em over to you one of these days. Jesus I gotta take another piss!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> fish hooked lol



Anchored not fishin yet


----------



## TreeClimber57

oldirty said:


> nice seeing some of the canadian AS'ers getting together. good stuff. you boys coming in on the gig get a fair wage on the deal or what? paid in beaver pelt maybe? couple tim horton coffees?



Yeah a couple of Tim Hortons coffees usually do the job. 

Good to meet guys on AS though.. for the most part good guys on here, at least the ones I have met.

Most of the hacks do not tend to frequent here, which is maybe a good thing. Although maybe they would learn something, but then they might be tougher competition..


----------



## deevo

oldirty said:


> nice seeing some of the canadian AS'ers getting together. good stuff. you boys coming in on the gig get a fair wage on the deal or what? paid in beaver pelt maybe? couple tim horton coffees?



Yes I am paying them good! That's why we are working together...to make it worth their while! I bbq'd em up some grub for lunch and dinner.....they both seem to like the blue gatorade as well! lol! No Tim's on the way there.....Country Style......almost the same as Tim Hortons.... Have another big insurance job to do as well on another Island on the same lake hopefully before the snow flies! I still can't get my pictures downloaded, files to big and with this new windows 7....I can't seem to shrink em? Haaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr! We still have to go back up and finish off some trees along the hydro line when we string the line back up (after hydro drops em for us of course) Few nasty ones to come down yet! We might have to barge Treeclimber 57's bobcat across.....should be fun if we do!


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> Yes I am paying them good! That's why we are working together...to make it worth their while! I bbq'd em up some grub for lunch and dinner.....they both seem to like the blue gatorade as well! lol! No Tim's on the way there.....Country Style......almost the same as Tim Hortons.... Have another big insurance job to do as well on another Island on the same lake hopefully before the snow flies! I still can't get my pictures downloaded, files to big and with this new windows 7....I can't seem to shrink em? Haaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr! We still have to go back up and finish off some trees along the hydro line when we string the line back up (after hydro drops em for us of course) Few nasty ones to come down yet! We might have to barge Treeclimber 57's bobcat across.....should be fun if we do!



My fave change when I moved up to Canada in HS was getting a "24" (as they called it) of Labatts or Molsons with the boys. Ciggs weren't far behind. American ciggs smell like a cigar after smoking Canadian's and they even let us smoke on the bus on the way to and from school lol. But we had to go way out in the back 40 to smoke during school and the first week I moved there it averaged 25 below zero without anything called wind chill way back in the late 60's.


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> My fave change when I moved up to Canada in HS was getting a "24" (as they called it) of Labatts or Molsons with the boys. Ciggs weren't far behind. American ciggs smell like a cigar after smoking Canadian's and they even let us smoke on the bus on the way to and from school lol. But we had to go way out in the back 40 to smoke during school and the first week I moved there it averaged 25 below zero without anything called wind chill way back in the late 60's.



That's funny! Yeah I even gave em a few silver bullets at the end of the day for everyones hard work! None of us smoke, we get enough fumes from our saws and other equipment! Okay....I have to go out and do some work now!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> first week I moved there it averaged 25 below zero without anything called wind chill way back in the late 60's.



Where did you move to in Canada? While most parts did and still do get -25.. the western states (or Northern parts of Ontario & Quebec) get it the earliest. While we do get it in Southern Ontario that cold -- that is about as cold as it gets and usually for only short periods of the coldest part of winter (now watch this winter make a liar of me).


----------



## jefflovstrom

We don't usually do private residential unless (well, you know), but we removed 3 Canary Island date palms that were dead, (probably Fusarium), and while there, they asked for us to prune the remaining palms. Well, there are about 15 more around them and this is Ocean Beach/Point Loma area, (Terriers on FX), so I told them we could come back in early fall to mid fall and prune the other palms, ( maybe 6 years of no pruning before), but they wanted it now. I told them that they should wait and let us get the dead palms out and go from there. This was last year. Today, we went to remove 3 more of these bastards because they to took the cheap route and hired a guy last year that doesn't know anything , and he infected the others. I was talking to her this morning and she just kept wondering which one would die next. I wish people would listen to the cert. guys and quit they know better. Now she is giving me coffee and hoping I can help. 
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

The last few days have been rather exciting. Wednesday's crane job went alright (pics to follow tonight) crane was set up by around 9:00, and tree was in the road ready for pick-up by 1:00. Even did a small maple next to it for the HOA in 1 pick. Told them to get the cheapo company in for the rest of it. 3 other guys on site (crane operator, an arborist friend of mine, and the log removal guy) we all agreed that the price given for the work was rediculously cheap.

Thursday I had a few small odds and ends to take care of, so I woke up later, left later, etc. When I was about to walk out the door I got a call "Please, please come quick my cat is stuck in a tree and has been there for over a day now." Told the guy to leave some food under the tree and I'd be over in about an hour. When I showed up the cat had come down from the tree on its own. I was pretty mad, but the guy still paid me. I think next time I go on one of those I'm just gonna bring my rifle.

Friday was nothing special, some fine pruning and clearing out some scrub trees. We're leaving the last job at 4:15, I see a landscaper I deal with a lot, so I stop to speak with him because he's working at the house where I had done the crane removal on Wednesday. We're BS'ing for a little bit and I notice that a branch has broken in this oak tree and is hanging over the house. So I call the client, they tell me to do it, and up I go 60' to get this 5" diameter branch which is teetering over their roof.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Where did you move to in Canada? While most parts did and still do get -25.. the western states (or Northern parts of Ontario & Quebec) get it the earliest. While we do get it in Southern Ontario that cold -- that is about as cold as it gets and usually for only short periods of the coldest part of winter (now watch this winter make a liar of me).



Bridgenorth near Peterborough, Ont.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> When I showed up the cat had come down from the tree on its own. I was pretty mad, but the guy still paid me. I think next time I go on one of those I'm just gonna bring my rifle.


Awesome!

We are doing a "by the hour" job, bunch of little stuff on this guys estate, dude is about 35, Computer IT guy, already a gazzillionaire, he is out working around in his yard with either his brand new Cat track skidloader, or his brand new JD utility tractor, ya know, just around the house stuff! well I leave to go do bids, he calls me complaining that the guys are not working, "alot of standing around" he says, I go over there to check, cause if they are, I will be P.O.ed, get there, guy are busting but, sweat soaked, way more than I expected done. So the guy is full of it, wants to come out and rub in their face how good he has it, keeps distracting the guys, running around on his property like a madman in those new shiny machines, guys are nervous that he is gonna hit them, so I move them away from where he is trying to rip a chain link fence out, parts flying around. Cant wait to get done and get away from this pre-madonna, have about a day and a half left.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Heading to my bro's place in a few. Got set up yesterday for our end of summer party ( a good way to blow through excess cash that we "didn't" work for lol ). Tent, tables, chairs, volleyball, horseshoes, 3 kegs, a ton of bottles and cases, caterer's bringing in steaks, clams and ribs and we're gonna have a damn good time. Girls got the place all decorated up last night with balloons and lights and whatnot so I think we're set to go. Kinda excited.


----------



## tree MDS

Just finished sharpening the last of my saws. 395 with 28" bar. Probably one of the nastiest edges I've put on a saw to date.. fresh raker job and teeth just perfect. I actually forgot that sharpening saws can be fun. The whole fleet is ripping now, feels good.. I dare a good takedown to come in!


----------



## tree md

Mine are all throwing snow but the 044. I need to just touch it up with a file.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Mine are all throwing snow but the 044. I need to just touch it up with a file.



Those are sweet saws the 044s.

I have my newer 372 cutting so fierce that I'm not letting anyone else touch it.. for fear of their safety mostly. The second older 372 has too much tooth left to do the rakers yet, so that can be ground saw (still very sharp).


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I love the old 044's. One of my all time favorite saws. Mine's getting old though. I've got my eye on a 460 that is setting on a dark lower shelf in a saw shop a few miles out of town.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Yeah, I love the old 044's. One of my all time favorite saws. Mine's getting old though. I've got my eye on a 460 that is setting on a dark lower shelf in a saw shop a few miles out of town.



I had an old one that I inherited from my bro back when I started my gig. I remember climbing and taking down this monster white oak with just the 44.. that was some serious tree. The 335 I had at the time was too small to do much but cut the sprouts off. One of the only times I've ever downed a breakfast sandwich specifically on account of a tree. lol.


----------



## tree md

I've owned several of them. The last one I bought new I got in 2000 I believe. Paid right at a thousand out the door for it. My currant 044 is one that I got from a friend here in town that I met through this site. He rebuilds saws and fixed the 044 up for me. It had mad compression and was really a robust saw.


----------



## tree MDS

I was gonna buy a 044 instead of the second 372 (just to try something different), but the local stihl dealer had to order it, so I just bought the husky. No time for that crap when busy.

$1000 bucks is a little steep for a saw that size, no md??


----------



## tree md

That was with an upgraded bar but yeah, pretty steep. This was back in Atlanta where anything like that went for a premium price. I bought a 441 about 3 years ago from our local Baileys and it went for right at the same price. That's tax and all, out the door.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I bought a new 66 the other 2 are really worn out , the one blew out the helicoil thurs that I just put in and the other won't start at all...


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> Bridgenorth near Peterborough, Ont.



Know it well. Lots of trees there  

In fact have done tree work there over the years (or very close by). Worked pretty much north of Lindsay/Peterborough area - Kirkfield, Minden, Haliburton - across to Burliegh Falls area - north to the southern edge of the park. Nice area, lots of trees, lakes, rock and wildlife.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Spent the day cleaning up a large maple removal and some other small trees around yard for Real-Estate agent in area. Somebody ( previous owner I think ) had hired a tree hack, made a mess of the trees, the yard, left lots of wood lying around, huge maple stump cut 18" above ground (around 40" across). Still not finished but they are paying well so makes not difference I guess if climbing or simply cleaning up somebody elses mess. End of day it all pays bills.


----------



## ropensaddle

Help showed up late so I decided we would chip hickory brush two large trees lol. Got most of it chipped then came home got the grapple and loaded the logs and wood. He prolly don't like the chipper as much now a whoop azz chipper and hickory is peta. Of course the rope was cutting it nice


----------



## dancan

ropensaddle said:


> Of course the rope was cutting it nice



I'll bet you were smiling while cutting !


----------



## tree md

Chipping Hickory always sends me into flashbacks of when I was a kid and had to go cut my own... I think I've got PTSD...


----------



## ropensaddle

dancan said:


> I'll bet you were smiling while cutting !



Well you know ya gotta leave a tough one to keep them on their toes lol


----------



## treeman82

Let's see... where to start.

We've got the rig, the crane, LZ & crew, the tree. 

Anybody for tennis? I locked the courts up so that no lookie loo's could get in there. There's a large oak tree next to the maple I'm taking down, some douche put a price of $2,600 on it, with the wood going. Good luck with that skippy, the boat racks are in footings, and the tree is 41" diameter oak.


----------



## treeman82

More of the tree, and a pick or two. The client didn't want any damage to his hemlock trees, and obviously no damage to the tennis court, boats, or garage... not to mention the large drain pipe directly under the tree.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> More of the tree, and a pick or two. The client didn't want any damage to his hemlock trees, and obviously no damage to the tennis court, boats, or garage... not to mention the large drain pipe directly under the tree.



Looks like a nice chestnut oak....why did you remove it , I would like to have that tree as wood couple cords there..


----------



## treeman82

It was a red maple that came down because of the large dead wood, decay at the base, and multiple cavities aloft. The red oak next to it should be coming out because the base is almost completely hollow.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> It was a red maple that came down because of the large dead wood, decay at the base, and multiple cavities aloft. The red oak next to it should be coming out because the base is almost completely hollow.



Oh now I see looking at the parking lot pic


----------



## treeclimber101

I wanted to cut the grass today and start ripping up the dead sod behind the house but its raining here, this week we are actually busy and I am leaving for Vacay on Sat night .. so its may get a little hectic


----------



## ozzy42

Drove to Conway to finish a TD we started Sat.
Only to see this very sad scene on the drive back to Beebe.



Got to go back and TD a bradford pear hanging over a pool and 2 fence sections.







> UPDATE: Car chase near Vilonia kills 4, injures 3 in crash
> By The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One vehicle chasing another led to a crash that killed four at U.S. 64 and Lawrence Lane, near Vilonia, Arkansas State Police spokesman Bill Sadler said.
> 
> Sadler said three adults and a child in the same vehicle were killed, while a woman inside that car with her family was injured and taken to a Little Rock hospital.
> 
> At least two other people received minor injuries, Sadler said.
> 
> Witnesses said one vehicle was pursuing another, which lost control and struck two other vehicles at about 12:35 p.m., the release said.
> 
> One of the drivers involved in the chase was arrested


.


----------



## oldirty

ran the crano friday and today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> ran the crano friday and today.



Where's the pic's?!!
Jeff, hahahahahah!


----------



## prentice110

had a very bad day sunday. another week with no end. One of the biggest white oaks ive ever taken down. trimming a whole fence line, and removein a mulberry, a real goofy lookin red oak, hackin the snot outta another mulberry. sticksawn many buckthorn an boxelders at fence level. anyway, go to drop the big arse oak log, knew it was gonna roll toward the buildin, put the notch and other bait wood down. beeotch rolled over that and wacked the steal siding. left a 2ft by 3ft dent. turned out, i was more upset than the prop owners. they were so happy the job was done they didnt care. only thing hurt besides the siding was my pride. major sads. wish i had pics , but i dont know how to put em on here any how. would love to show the sit. anyway, customer was so cool , added on another day of raisein of the other storage locker row. great! looks like another endless week! can i get a day off, please? i feel like its 07' again!


----------



## TreeClimber57

Took down 2 pines.. did 3 quotes.. 

Then working with my machinist/mechanic (who works for me only part time).. broke the pillow block on stump grinder. So now he is picking up new bearing tomorrow morning at 7am.. and will fix tomorrow.

Gotta fix chipper as well, as the hydraulic pump drive has rubber drive that has broken - have spare one so that is tomorrow morning.


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> had a very bad day sunday. another week with no end. One of the biggest white oaks ive ever taken down. trimming a whole fence line, and removein a mulberry, a real goofy lookin red oak, hackin the snot outta another mulberry. sticksawn many buckthorn an boxelders at fence level. anyway, go to drop the big arse oak log, knew it was gonna roll toward the buildin, put the notch and other bait wood down. beeotch rolled over that and wacked the steal siding. left a 2ft by 3ft dent. turned out, i was more upset than the prop owners. they were so happy the job was done they didnt care. only thing hurt besides the siding was my pride. major sads. wish i had pics , but i dont know how to put em on here any how. would love to show the sit. anyway, customer was so cool , added on another day of raisein of the other storage locker row. great! looks like another endless week! can i get a day off, please? i feel like its 07' again!



AW! Poor baby! Can you call your Mommy or do you need one uf us to do it for you? 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

finished clean-up on the three hickory job noticed funny movement in my grapple one side of lower cylinder pivot welds came loose, came home turned on the garden hose keeping the area below wetted to prevent fire and struck an arc,no move, no more. Just as getting done with that got a call for a large oak man says do you split? I said no I usually finish the job lol.
He says seriously, no I meant wood. I said well I can so drove out an got another on the books


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> AW! Poor baby! Can you call your Mommy or do you need one uf us to do it for you?
> Jeff



I got sumthin for ya, but ya gota bend over. jack leg


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> finished clean-up on the three hickory job noticed funny movement in my grapple one side of lower cylinder pivot welds came loose, came home turned on the garden hose keeping the area below wetted to prevent fire and struck an arc,no move, no more. Just as getting done with that got a call for a large oak man says do you split? I said no I usually finish the job lol.
> He says seriously, no I meant wood. I said well I can so drove out an got another on the books



You are my most favorite Hillbilly ever!! Tell us more!
Jeff


----------



## prentice110

i will find you and destroy you, you so cal pot head!


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> i will find you and destroy you, you so cal pot head!


 You sure did fail the thick skin test!
Jeff 
Don't you see me smile?
Now pull up your pants and quit crying, 
Jeff


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> You sure did fail the thick skin test!
> Jeff
> Don't you see me smile?
> Now pull up your pants and quit crying,
> Jeff



Im not cryn, and im only pullin up my pants cuz i just walked away from u honey. thanx for the good time. how much i owe ya?


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Just finished sharpening the last of my saws. 395 with 28" bar. Probably one of the nastiest edges I've put on a saw to date.. fresh raker job and teeth just perfect. I actually forgot that sharpening saws can be fun. The whole fleet is ripping now, feels good.. I dare a good takedown to come in!



the fun part is usin it b4 the grunty gets ahold of it. theres nuttin like a husky with a fresh egde. especily when u gota 372 with a dialed in oregon 72 chain. i can make that sheite sharper than new. trust me, its possible. rips like a mutha! had 30 year guys grab that saw , make one cut and look at me like , how/what you do?


----------



## tree md

prentice110 said:


> the fun part is usin it b4 the grunty gets ahold of it. theres nuttin like a husky with a fresh egde. especily when u gota 372 with a dialed in oregon 72 chain. i can make that sheite sharper than new. trust me, its possible. rips like a mutha! had 30 year guys grab that saw , make one cut and look at me like , how/what you do?



I know that trick too. It's all in the angle. The first groundy I had, who was about 20 years my senior, taught me that trick. I can make them throw chunks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> Im not cryn, and im only pullin up my pants cuz i just walked away from u honey. thanx for the good time. how much i owe ya?



Good one.
Jeff


----------



## Mikecutstrees

We got a 55" ash almost down to the stick. The tree was a total mess, conks everywhere, fungus sprouting at the base, decay everywhere, 2" wide crack in the butt. Over route 9. Interesting day. Me and two guys, they had to hold traffic while I worked quite a bit. Went well have some more wood to lower tomorrrow then final cleanup. Good day though. 

Mike


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I know that trick too. It's all in the angle. The first groundy I had, who was about 20 years my senior, taught me that trick. I can make them throw chunks.



Its in the drags too palsy and the ports I can throw twees!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Its in the drags too palsy and the ports I can throw twees!



OK, thats it! What the heck did you just say! Go to bed Rope, Getting late!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Why twees my thaw thwoes twees fwiend:dunno:


----------



## TreeTarget

Nothing...woke up, coffee, studied a bit, napped, woke up, coffee, dinner.
Have another long day in the shop tomorrow, so took full advantage of not working on the ground on a Monday...again.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Its in the drags too palsy and the ports I can throw twees!



I always take a hair off the drags/rakers on a brand new chain. They must manufacture them to osha specs anymore as they are not aggressive at all.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> OK, thats it! What the heck did you just say! Go to bed Rope, Getting late!
> Jeff



the king of the cryptic post says.......


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got an emergency call today. I happened to be only a few miles away with a friend of mine and had one rope and 2 chainsaws my 4runner. Guy said he made a mistake and the tree he was cutting was about to take out his service drop. lol I tossed a rope in it, redirected it around the base of another tree, put the truck in 4 low, revved her up and dumped the clutch. Another hundo for ol' Blakester.


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> Got an emergency call today. I happened to be only a few miles away with a friend of mine and had one rope and 2 chainsaws my 4runner. Guy said he made a mistake and the tree he was cutting was about to take out his service drop. lol I tossed a rope in it, redirected it around the base of another tree, put the truck in 4 low, revved her up and dumped the clutch. Another hundo for ol' Blakester.



gotta love homeowners doing it themselves. lol. nice work.

ran the crane again today.


----------



## oldirty

hey TV. how about them patriots?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> hey TV. how about them patriots?



That hurt.....deep (no lol)

My Redlegs just might be doing a little better than you Red sox tho (lol)


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> gotta love homeowners doing it themselves. lol. nice work.
> 
> ran the crane again today.



Nice, bud. You digging it? Maybe you can show my PA op a thing or two. Put a number on a MONSTER oak today that's a craner fer sure. Maybe step up to the 60 ton on that one. I just gotta figure out where to put all the wood that I'm gonna need a full day to move.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> That hurt.....deep (no lol)
> 
> My Redlegs just might be doing a little better than you Red sox tho (lol)



f the sox brother we in football season now. papelbon sucks.


your redlegged back up catcher is from the town i grew up in. couple years younger than i. don't ever remember him ever being that good when i was playing, goes to show what hard work will do for you.


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice, bud. You digging it? Maybe you can show my PA op a thing or two. Put a number on a MONSTER oak today that's a craner fer sure. Maybe step up to the 60 ton on that one. I just gotta figure out where to put all the wood that I'm gonna need a full day to move.



still not sold on it blakes. wires all around. ground guys getting in the way. ornamental shrubs here there and everywhere. manicured lawns. job in on time and making money on you. and the list goes on.

but.

it is where the money's at......

getting pretty damn good with it though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> still not sold on it blakes. wires all around. ground guys getting in the way. ornamental shrubs here there and everywhere. manicured lawns. job in on time and making money on you. and the list goes on.
> 
> but.
> 
> it is where the money's at......
> 
> getting pretty damn good with it though.



Stressful, no doubt. If you go that route I'm sure you'll find time to break out the man suit on occasion. lol


----------



## treeman82

Showed up today to a crown reduction / pruning job where I wanted to speedline everything out to the driveway. Finally get my lines set, and start laying out the speedline rope (brand new) thing was short by 50'. I ordered and paid for 200', found out today that I only recieved 150'.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> f the sox brother we in football season now. papelbon sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the sox season is over
> 
> Bengals will look better than that and Patty's (what state they from?) prob won't look that good all season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your redlegged back up catcher is from the town i grew up in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> which one?
Click to expand...


----------



## TreeClimber57

oldirty said:


> still not sold on it blakes. wires all around. ground guys getting in the way. ornamental shrubs here there and everywhere. manicured lawns. job in on time and making money on you. and the list goes on.
> 
> but.
> 
> it is where the money's at......
> 
> getting pretty damn good with it though.



But if it were easy.. you wouldn't need a crane 

And as you said, to need a crane means a tough one.. and money to be made.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treeman82 said:


> I ordered and paid for 200', found out today that I only recieved 150'.



LOL 

What a pita.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Finished putting together chipper.. took down five maples (tallest being 65 ft - but that was not the one that gave me the most pain).. also six spruce and one pine and one birch - pruned up three pines and two maples. Because of late start have to go back tomorrow to grind stumps and finish a bit of pruning.

Then go to another stump job (about 45 min drive away), an estimate, and 11 pine trees - drop and buck - leave in place so should be not too bad.

Finished stump grinder as well, picked up bearing today and put in place.. all back together - greased and ready to go. (old bearing had locktite on it - what a pita that is..)


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Showed up today to a crown reduction / pruning job where I wanted to speedline everything out to the driveway. Finally get my lines set, and start laying out the speedline rope (brand new) thing was short by 50'. I ordered and paid for 200', found out today that I only recieved 150'.



I bet you feel stupid! I would.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

I ordered it at a trade show (10% off) I was VERY clear that I wanted 200'. It showed up at the house a week later, I coiled it up right out of the bag and put it on the shelf. Today was the first time I needed it. Uncoiled it and it looked short. Took a 150' section of 16 strand 1/2 and put that next to it, came up short. Called the company I purchased from, they told me that they were sorry, that I should keep the 150' and they would send me the 200' right away.

Told the client I was gonna come back when I had the proper gear... could speedline the bulk of the job right into the driveway, rather than lowering down into a pit and carrying up stairs / trails.


----------



## tree md

treeman82 said:


> I ordered it at a trade show (10% off) I was VERY clear that I wanted 200'. It showed up at the house a week later, I coiled it up right out of the bag and put it on the shelf. Today was the first time I needed it. Uncoiled it and it looked short. Took a 150' section of 16 strand 1/2 and put that next to it, came up short. Called the company I purchased from, they told me that they were sorry, that I should keep the 150' and they would send me the 200' right away.
> 
> Told the client I was gonna come back when I had the proper gear... could speedline the bulk of the job right into the driveway, rather than lowering down into a pit and carrying up stairs / trails.



What kind of rope are you using for your speedline?


----------



## ropensaddle

finished 09 taxes, obamyass helping small business by taking their money:rant:


----------



## treevet

Remember that couple that snook into the White House and got everybody upset?

Well they're still there.......

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151035&stc=1&d=1284664532


----------



## John Paul Sanborn




----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


>



You sure seem to be in a good mood lately, JPS, :smoking:
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> which one?



hannigan. seems your redlegs on a bit of a slide......


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> hannigan. seems your redlegs on a bit of a slide......



their closer is a disaster (Cordero) and they won't sit him down.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> their closer is a disaster (Cordero) and they won't sit him down.



See, there ya go, talking bout stuff bout nuttin!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> See, there ya go, talking bout stuff bout nuttin!
> Jeff



Its Murphy's law I tell ya , the wind blew around 6pm last nite and the phone started ringing at 7pm I looked at alot of work ,plenty of work and I am leaving for vacay tomorrow , leaving the guys to sell and do scares me but what am I gonna do .....


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Its Murphy's law I tell ya , the wind blew around 6pm last nite and the phone started ringing at 7pm I looked at alot of work ,plenty of work and I am leaving for vacay tomorrow , leaving the guys to sell and do scares me but what am I gonna do .....



Put the vacay off and go make money. That's what I would do at least, but then again, I'm an #######.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Put the vacay off and go make money. That's what I would do at least, but then again, I'm an #######.



Tight wad ehhhhhhhhh?


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Tight wad ehhhhhhhhh?



For the most part, yes, I put business first. My friends and family will survive. We throw them a shindig once a year, give them free booze, clams and steaks. Spent $3500 on our last one. They tolerate us...grudgingly. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> For the most part, yes, I put business first. My friends and family will survive. We throw them a shindig once a year, give them free booze, clams and steaks. Spent $3500 on our last one. They tolerate us...grudgingly. lol



It's all good now lay my rope out neatly please by my tree k :monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Anytime, sir, anytime.


----------



## TreeTarget

Helped take out a bald (should be bloody) cyphress today. Damned thing should have stood for another 50 years...but HOs...
Lots of furniture wood, though. Wish it was 15-20 years ago, could have capitalized on all the out of work sweat shop workers Kathie Lee had to give up on when she was found out and questioned. Boss would still poo poo the idea though. Keep the underpaid American...'cause at least they're paid...Damn...ok


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Anytime, sir, anytime.



Ditto brother


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Ditto brother



gaydar a vibratin opcorn:


----------



## treevet

leadarrows said:


> I spent the last 15 years filling my barns with junk.....now the wife and son are making me clean them out....some one help me......



http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...25927-165611570021?q=american pickers youtube

Call "American Pickers" great show on History Channel.

Tell Frankie I said "hey".


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> gaydar a vibratin opcorn:



Get that vibrator out of there TV, it is going to give you vertigo :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...25927-165611570021?q=american pickers youtube
> 
> Call "American Pickers" great show on History Channel.
> 
> Tell Frankie I said "hey".



LOL, I was going to say the same thing. That's a pretty cool show.

Got to go look at two properties later today. Client has dead trees at his home as well as his rental property. One on his house at the rental property. It's a referral so I should get the jobs.


----------



## treevet

confidence is everything. good luck bro.


----------



## tree md

Well my most experienced hand asked me for a raise today. At first he told me he wanted to go in partners with me, lol. Bless his heart, I'd love to be able to help this guy make a million but I don't do partners and told him so. I mean, what am I supposed to do, provide all of the equipment, advertising, insurance, sales, climbing and pay him half for his ground expertise???

Love the guy to death but he is not the sharpest tool in the shed.

Here's the thing, right now is the worst possible time to even ask for a raise. I had to explain to him that I am doing jobs for around a third less money than I was a couple of years ago just to keep us working. I even did some subbing last month to keep us working. I am making less and paying them the same. Now he wants me to pay him more. And don't get me wrong, I would really like to pay him more. He has been sober for two years now, always shows up early, knows the saws and ropes, can tote a 250 pound log (I've seen him do it) and is a pretty good friend as well. In short, I trust him. I would really like to give this guy a raise but I just don't see how I can do it right now. I need some equipment and I am heading for the slow season. He's been with me for 3 years working for the same money... I'd really like to figure out a way to pay him more but It's terrible timing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Well my most experienced hand asked me for a raise today. At first he told me he wanted to go in partners with me, lol. Bless his heart, I'd love to be able to help this guy make a million but I don't do partners and told him so. I mean, what am I supposed to do, provide all of the equipment, advertising, insurance, sales, climbing and pay him half for his ground expertise???
> 
> Love the guy to death but he is not the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> Here's the thing, right now is the worst possible time to even ask for a raise. I had to explain to him that I am doing jobs for around a third less money than I was a couple of years ago just to keep us working. I even did some subbing last month to keep us working. I am making less and paying them the same. Now he wants me to pay him more. And don't get me wrong, I would really like to pay him more. He has been sober for two years now, always shows up early, knows the saws and ropes, can tote a 250 pound log (I've seen him do it) and is a pretty good friend as well. In short, I trust him. I would really like to give this guy a raise but I just don't see how I can do it right now. I need some equipment and I am heading for the slow season. He's been with me for 3 years working for the same money... I'd really like to figure out a way to pay him more but It's terrible timing.



Life is hard, never soft. Grow it long, shave it off. (Van Halen). 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Well my most experienced hand asked me for a raise today. At first he told me he wanted to go in partners with me, lol. Bless his heart, I'd love to be able to help this guy make a million but I don't do partners and told him so. I mean, what am I supposed to do, provide all of the equipment, advertising, insurance, sales, climbing and pay him half for his ground expertise???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the guy to death but he is not the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> Here's the thing, right now is the worst possible time to even ask for a raise. I had to explain to him that I am doing jobs for around a third less money than I was a couple of years ago just to keep us working. I even did some subbing last month to keep us working. I am making less and paying them the same. Now he wants me to pay him more. And don't get me wrong, I would really like to pay him more. He has been sober for two years now, always shows up early, knows the saws and ropes, can tote a 250 pound log (I've seen him do it) and is a pretty good friend as well. In short, I trust him. I would really like to give this guy a raise but I just don't see how I can do it right now. I need some equipment and I am heading for the slow season. He's been with me for 3 years working for the same money... I'd really like to figure out a way to pay him more but It's terrible timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> should be happy to have a job
Click to expand...


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Put the vacay off and go make money. That's what I would do at least, but then again, I'm an #######.



Thats funny work will be here when I get back for certain , its a "perk" to the job , and as for the storm end of it the guys will take care of our customers the early part next week and all others will wait, if they won't then they won't but all the guys are busy down here now so I don't sweat it , a 3500 party ehhh thats high roller style must be nice ....I have waited for this week for a year I am taking the kids to visit the rat they are super stoaked and telling them to wait or I'll skip would be heartbreaking to them ....Work just is something I do to pay my bills no love loss there....


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Well my most experienced hand asked me for a raise today. At first he told me he wanted to go in partners with me, lol. Bless his heart, I'd love to be able to help this guy make a million but I don't do partners and told him so. I mean, what am I supposed to do, provide all of the equipment, advertising, insurance, sales, climbing and pay him half for his ground expertise???
> 
> Love the guy to death but he is not the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> Here's the thing, right now is the worst possible time to even ask for a raise. I had to explain to him that I am doing jobs for around a third less money than I was a couple of years ago just to keep us working. I even did some subbing last month to keep us working. I am making less and paying them the same. Now he wants me to pay him more. And don't get me wrong, I would really like to pay him more. He has been sober for two years now, always shows up early, knows the saws and ropes, can tote a 250 pound log (I've seen him do it) and is a pretty good friend as well. In short, I trust him. I would really like to give this guy a raise but I just don't see how I can do it right now. I need some equipment and I am heading for the slow season. He's been with me for 3 years working for the same money... I'd really like to figure out a way to pay him more but It's terrible timing.



You can't do a small raise, just to shut him up??

I just had a guy stop by a couple weeks ago and start hinting at that partner deal. I just about laughed him out the shop before he even got a chance to really get going (I knew right where he was headed though). Good climber that was from here originally and all.. but still.. ain't nobody getting a piece of my baby! Hell, I'm almost to good side of this thing finally. The thought of splitting any part of my hard earned work is truly laughable. Sorry. 

Had another guy a handful of years ago, that fell into a bunch of money from a lawsuit, approach me with the partner thing. He had won a quarter mil from a lawsuit, invested all of it in tree equipment, but had never even done a days treework in his life. He admitted that he had made a mistake and needed help. Like his equipment was gonna lure me in or some ####. I ended up having him drag brush for me for almost a year (I needed the help, plus he's a good friend). He managed get enough experience to successfully run his own thing in those months apparently. Now I have just as much equipment, and no partner.

No partners here.. I would rather hang up my saddle and go whip weeds.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You can't do a small raise, just to shut him up??
> 
> I just had a guy stop by a couple weeks ago and start hinting at that partner deal. I just about laughed him out the shop before he even got a chance to really get going (I knew right where he was headed though). Good climber that was from here originally and all.. but still.. ain't nobody getting a piece of my baby! Hell, I'm almost to good side of this thing finally. The thought of splitting any part of my hard earned work is truly laughable. Sorry.
> 
> Had another guy a handful of years ago, that fell into a bunch of money from a lawsuit, approach me with the partner thing. He had won a quarter mil from a lawsuit, invested all of it in tree equipment, but had never even done a days treework in his life. He admitted that he had made a mistake and needed help. Like his equipment was gonna lure me in or some ####. I ended up having him drag brush for me for almost a year (I needed the help, plus he's a good friend). He managed get enough experience to successfully run his own thing in those months apparently. Now I have just as much equipment, and no partner.
> 
> No partners here.. I would rather hang up my saddle and go whip weeds.



IF having someone beat you in the head with a bat sounds like a good plan , than a partnership will be about the same , I had one for five years ... were still friends and since we split he has done well for himself ..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats funny work will be here when I get back for certain , its a "perk" to the job , and as for the storm end of it the guys will take care of our customers the early part next week and all others will wait, if they won't then they won't but all the guys are busy down here now so I don't sweat it , a 3500 party ehhh thats high roller style must be nice ....I have waited for this week for a year I am taking the kids to visit the rat they are super stoaked and telling them to wait or I'll skip would be heartbreaking to them ....Work just is something I do to pay my bills no love loss there....



I heard like more than 1000 trees down in New York. Is that true?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I heard like more than 1000 trees down in New York. Is that true?
> Jeff



Yes , and more than 300 in plumstead NJ state wide I bet more than 2k , it was quick and violent , it seems be happening about every 60 days here now and will last to about halloween , its a good thing .. There is so much work that I can't keep up .. So whatever I will take care of my people and all others must wait ....Mostly pear trees and pines , large branches from mature maples and oaks ..


----------



## jefflovstrom

That's Crazy! 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

I'm going to meet with him later and explain to him that right now is just not the time. I mean he has seen me go from from 7 employees and two sub contractors to just me, him, my other guy and my dad. Surely he can see that times are tight.

I can't see giving him a raise right now when I am in need of replacing equipment. I have already told him to get out and sell. Told him I would pay him a 10% commission on any job he brings me. 

Believe me, I have tightened my belt to the point where it hurts. These guys are going to have to do the same right now or find something else. I have guys calling me on a weekly basis looking for work.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes , and more than 300 in plumstead NJ state wide I bet more than 2k , it was quick and violent , it seems be happening about every 60 days here now and will last to about halloween , its a good thing .. There is so much work that I can't keep up .. So whatever I will take care of my people and all others must wait ....Mostly pear trees and pines , large branches from mature maples and oaks ..



You should get a partner to help take on as much of that work as possible.. maybe buy a big shop, more equipment and live happily ever after!


----------



## tree md

I should go to New York or New Jersey to work...

Nah, I don't like being shook down by the state, city and local municipalities for my money...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> I'm going to meet with him later and explain to him that right now is just not the time. I mean he has seen me go from from 7 employees and two sub contractors to just me, him, my other guy and my dad. Surely he can see that times are tight.
> 
> I can't see giving him a raise right now when I am in need of replacing equipment. I have already told him to get out and sell. Told him I would pay him a 10% commission on any job he brings me.
> 
> Believe me, I have tightened my belt to the point where it hurts. These guys are going to have to do the same right now or find something else. I have guys calling me on a weekly basis looking for work.



Life is hard, never soft. Grow it long, shave it off. (Van Halen)
Jeff 
Yeah, I know, but the song is stuck in my head.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Life is hard, never soft. Grow it long, shave it off. (Van Halen)
> Jeff
> Yeah, I know, but the song is stuck in my head.



Well riddle me this Yoda Jeffers. Maybe if I was familiar with the song.. I mean, think I get what you're saying, but #### man!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You can't do a small raise, just to shut him up??
> 
> I just had a guy stop by a couple weeks ago and start hinting at that partner deal. I just about laughed him out the shop before he even got a chance to really get going (I knew right where he was headed though). Good climber that was from here originally and all.. but still.. ain't nobody getting a piece of my baby! Hell, I'm almost to good side of this thing finally. The thought of splitting any part of my hard earned work is truly laughable. Sorry.
> 
> Had another guy a handful of years ago, that fell into a bunch of money from a lawsuit, approach me with the partner thing. He had won a quarter mil from a lawsuit, invested all of it in tree equipment, but had never even done a days treework in his life. He admitted that he had made a mistake and needed help. Like his equipment was gonna lure me in or some ####. I ended up having him drag brush for me for almost a year (I needed the help, plus he's a good friend). He managed get enough experience to successfully run his own thing in those months apparently. Now I have just as much equipment, and no partner.
> 
> No partners here.. I would rather hang up my saddle and go whip weeds.



Send the next 1/4 mil partner to me lol hell I give him a chance but I am still president and treasurer he can be vice president though!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Well riddle me this Yoda Jeffers. Maybe if I was familiar with the song.. I mean, think I get what you're saying, but #### man!



I think the name of the song is 'Feelings' 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Send the next 1/4 mil partner to me lol hell I give him a chance but I am still president and treasurer he can be vice president though!



It is sort of flattering, I must admit.

If I had to chose one of those two, I think I would have chose the one with the quarter mil in iron, that had no clue WTF he was talking about.. would have much easier taking advantage. Lol, partners baby!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> You can't do a small raise, just to shut him up??
> 
> I just had a guy stop by a couple weeks ago and start hinting at that partner deal. I just about laughed him out the shop before he even got a chance to really get going (I knew right where he was headed though). Good climber that was from here originally and all.. but still.. ain't nobody getting a piece of my baby! Hell, I'm almost to good side of this thing finally. The thought of splitting any part of my hard earned work is truly laughable. Sorry.
> 
> Had another guy a handful of years ago, that fell into a bunch of money from a lawsuit, approach me with the partner thing. He had won a quarter mil from a lawsuit, invested all of it in tree equipment, but had never even done a days treework in his life. He admitted that he had made a mistake and needed help. Like his equipment was gonna lure me in or some ####. I ended up having him drag brush for me for almost a year (I needed the help, plus he's a good friend). He managed get enough experience to successfully run his own thing in those months apparently. Now I have just as much equipment, and no partner.
> 
> No partners here.. I would rather hang up my saddle and go whip weeds.



If you chose them wisely, it's not so bad. Eric's like a brother to me. To be as gay as possible about it, he completes me. lol Seriously, the kid has tons of drive to keep going when #### hits the fan, he's tight with money, and stays on top of our paperwork. What he lacks in hands on experience he more than makes up for with everything else. All I really gotta do is sweet talk the customers and climb the trees.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> If you chose them wisely, it's not so bad. Eric's like a brother to me. To be as gay as possible about it, he completes me. lol Seriously, the kid has tons of drive to keep going when #### hits the fan, he's tight with money, and stays on top of our paperwork. What he lacks in hands on experience he more than makes up for with everything else. All I really gotta do is sweet talk the customers and climb the trees.



Ahhhhhh ummmmmmmmm ohhhhhhhhhhhhh my


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> If you chose them wisely, it's not so bad. Eric's like a brother to me. To be as gay as possible about it, he completes me. lol Seriously, the kid has tons of drive to keep going when #### hits the fan, he's tight with money, and stays on top of our paperwork. What he lacks in hands on experience he more than makes up for with everything else. All I really gotta do is sweet talk the customers and climb the trees.



You should get married to him and invite all of us!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent the day running estimates and buttoning down some contracts. Have 7K lined up for next week and 10K moving forward after that. Bid a job 65 miles away for a friend's father. Gave him my price and he seemed surprised at how high it was but told me to go ahead and do it. I told him to call someone local if he wants it cheaper but he wanted someone he could trust there. Now I just gotta find a place to dump chips in Elmira. On top of that I got a monster toothache that hurts all the way up in my nasal cavity. It sucks.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> You should get married to him and invite all of us!
> Jeff



Since we're both married to the business it would be kind of like a three way and I'm not sure that's legal in NY.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Since we're both married to the business it would be kind of like a three way and I'm not sure that's legal in NY.



Good one!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You should get married to him and invite all of us!
> Jeff



Hahahahah... that's one of the more funny ones in a while.

It sounds like you have a good deal there blakes, and you know I wish you guys the best. I was just stating my general opinion on the partner thing is all.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Hahahahah... that's one of the more funny ones in a while.
> 
> It sounds like you have a good deal there blakes, and you know I wish you guys the best. I was just stating my general opinion on the partner thing is all.



I know bud, and I must admit it's very nice knowing the cat that's on the job with me cares just as much about every piece of equipment as I do, cares just as much about how the customer views our operation, and cares just as much about making money and doing it right. It's something I take for granted for the most part. The thing is that we started out together, just a couple of drunk 20 something's planning our takeover of the local market amidst shots of tequila and piles of mexican food. Man, it was only 3 years but seems like forever ago. Your point about someone coming in when you're doing fine on your own and wanting to glean the benefits of your years of hard work wouldn't fly with me either.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You should get a partner to help take on as much of that work as possible.. maybe buy a big shop, more equipment and live happily ever after!


You know someone hungry , cause its popping now I can't promise 2 months from now ..


----------



## treevet

http://rabbicandybox.blogspot.com/2009/09/fisherman.html


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> hannigan. seems your redlegs on a bit of a slide......



Reds 11....Stro's 1
Reds...7 game lead over 2nd place Cards
Still reasonable chance at best record in Ntl LG for field advantage
Hannigan 3 for 4 Red's platoon catcher (not back up)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> You sure seem to be in a good mood lately, JPS, :smoking:
> Jeff



Classes started up again, and I'm booked into next month. 

Now if the one class was not advanced algebra.....


----------



## TreeTarget

leadarrows said:


> Uh oh.....anyone else ever sit down and begin to write into this thread and realize they don't remember what they did today? .....
> 
> Yeah me neither....lol
> 
> Go on about your business ....nothing to see here......



Something in the water, or self-medicating?

Sitting around, doing some pewter work. Listening to the other half complain every time KC does something wrong. She's worse than the boss...or a drunken sailor. Denver's not playing, so I could care less. Will go run the dogs later, or go for a bike ride with the kid. Or both. Either way, hard to keep typing with a straight face with all of the old lady's "colorful", color commentary going on about the game in the other room.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> Something in the water, or self-medicating?
> 
> Sitting around, doing some pewter work. Listening to the other half complain every time KC does something wrong. She's worse than the boss...or a drunken sailor. Denver's not playing, so I could care less. Will go run the dogs later, or go for a bike ride with the kid. Or both. Either way, hard to keep typing with a straight face with all of the old lady's "colorful", color commentary going on about the game in the other room.



Who said you could come out of the shed? Get back in there!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Who said you could come out of the shed? Get back in there!
> Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

My tooth is driving me nuts. Seems the pain is rooted deep in my nasal cavity. I tried some jack today...boy that helped but alas, I think I must seek the advice of a pro. Can't eat a bottle of ibuprofen everyday for the rest of my life.


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> My tooth is driving me nuts. Seems the pain is rooted deep in my nasal cavity. I tried some jack today...boy that helped but alas, I think I must seek the advice of a pro. Can't eat a bottle of ibuprofen everyday for the rest of my life.



you need antibiotics, chris.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> you need antibiotics, chris.



Thanks, Dave. The Jack was GREAT. That's sortof an antibiotic, right? Luckily, a good friend of mine from HS is a certified "Super, 7 years of college nurse" and she seems to think it could be as simple as a common cold that's infected that region. Laura's picking up some decongestant's on her way home from the bookstore that I'll give a shot. If that don't work, Miss Supernurse will write me a 'script for whatever I want antibiotic wise. Just #####ing. lol


----------



## tree md

So I get a call from this girl that I haven't talked to in a couple of years. Said she used the last of the firewood I had stock piled at house last Winter (she's got 15 acres). Asked me if I could bring he more. Said she wants me to come hang out... I had forgot about her to tell the truth. Was a great place to drop wood and drink beer while I burned massive bonfires of brush... Right on the edge of town. 

Tomorrows wood is going to another single gal that I promised earlier in July...

I'm a do right daddy, got a home everywhere I roam...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> So I get a call from this girl that I haven't talked to in a couple of years. Said she used the last of the firewood I had stock piled at house last Winter (she's got 15 acres). Asked me if I could bring he more. Said she wants me to come hang out... I had forgot about her to tell the truth. Was a great place to drop wood and drink beer while I burned massive bonfires of brush... Right on the edge of town.
> 
> Tomorrows wood is going to another single gal that I promised earlier in July...
> 
> I'm a do right daddy, got a home everywhere I roam...



You stud corral them heifers pal


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> So I get a call from this girl that I haven't talked to in a couple of years. Said she used the last of the firewood I had stock piled at house last Winter (she's got 15 acres). Asked me if I could bring he more. Said she wants me to come hang out... I had forgot about her to tell the truth. Was a great place to drop wood and drink beer while I burned massive bonfires of brush... Right on the edge of town.
> 
> Tomorrows wood is going to another single gal that I promised earlier in July...
> 
> I'm a do right daddy, got a home everywhere I roam...



take care of her brush pile while you are there :kilt:


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> take care of her brush pile while you are there :kilt:



She's a redhead too... That's what I call a burning bush!


----------



## tree md

2 jobs and 4 dead Oaks today. Done in three hours. Two guys, 6 hours labor. Had them paid in the first half hour with the first tree... Dropped three and pieced out one... Got to go back and remove 9 pines and prune 16 Oaks...


----------



## treevet

OD....Brady Bunch got abused by the Jetski's yesterday?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> OD....Brady Bunch got abused by the Jetski's yesterday?



Ok, so are you saying that the 'Partridge Family' is better than 'Josie and the ##### Cat's'?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Ok, so are you saying that the 'Partridge Family' is better than 'Josie and the ##### Cat's'?
> Jeff



he knows what i'm sayin weffie


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> OD....Brady Bunch got abused by the Jetski's yesterday?



i know man. tale of 2 halfs. apparently moss tore his upper labia during halftime....


some pics of the past couple work days when i was crane'n it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> i know man. tale of 2 halfs. apparently moss tore his upper labia during halftime....
> 
> 
> some pics of the past couple work days when i was crane'n it.



I remember I had a View Master that had better pics. This site should ease up on the size limits! Dang it! But, looks like everday easy work!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

I fixed my old skid steer and went and looked at an acre and a half clearing job that I ended up turning down. It really would require a dozer and was at the airport too many things to consider and was told the bottom line of 3500 just really did not think I would come out on it!


----------



## ropensaddle

Got three others to get done one is a large decaying oak that got to cut and split for a man.
I think I will just take truck and trailer,splitter and climb it to save a trip. He wants all the wood he can get so there should not be much brush.


----------



## oldirty

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember I had a View Master that had better pics. This site should ease up on the size limits! Dang it! But, looks like everday easy work!
> Jeff



it might be my phone......used to take full size pics. they look big when i download them to the computer.


it is easy. crane work, right? grapple chipper? nothing to it, jeffers


----------



## tree md

Really, it's all gravy baby! 

Glad I could finally do some gravy work... Seems like everything I have done this past year has been big and difficult ####... 

I need to run the Mexicans and landscapers out of town... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Really, it's all gravy baby!
> 
> Glad I could finally do some gravy work... Seems like everything I have done this past year has been big and difficult ####...
> 
> I need to run the Mexicans and landscapers out of town... :greenchainsaw:



Hey after you get them out come on over and help ole rope get them out of here bro:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> it might be my phone......used to take full size pics. they look big when i download them to the computer.
> 
> 
> it is easy. crane work, right? grapple chipper? nothing to it, jeffers


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> i know man. tale of 2 halfs. apparently moss tore his upper labia during halftime....
> 
> 
> some pics of the past couple work days when i was crane'n it.



labia wtf


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> labia wtf



latin for lip....

What did I do today?

I am still doing homework, got a tree for tomorrow....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Didn't really accomplish much today. Ran a few bids and some errands while waiting for these antibiotics to start working and hopefully relieve some pressure. However, our new toy just arrived. You've seen it before in arbor pro's pics. Good guy to deal with, knocked a bit off the price to make shipping easier on us and offered to rent us a machine when the shipping company dropped the ball and took too long to deliver. He hounded the shipping company non stop for me and alleviated a lot of stress on this end because I didn't need to handle it. Everything seems to be in order and as described. It's not as powerful as the 525 Toro we've been renting but this unit picks pretty good. Now I gotta go make some money with it. My back already feels better. lol


----------



## tree md

Very nice Blakes! Congrats!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Didn't really accomplish much today. Ran a few bids and some errands while waiting for these antibiotics to start working and hopefully relieve some pressure. However, our new toy just arrived. You've seen it before in arbor pro's pics. Good guy to deal with, knocked a bit off the price to make shipping easier on us and offered to rent us a machine when the shipping company dropped the ball and took too long to deliver. He hounded the shipping company non stop for me and alleviated a lot of stress on this end because I didn't need to handle it. Everything seems to be in order and as described. It's not as powerful as the 525 Toro we've been renting but this unit picks pretty good. Now I gotta go make some money with it. My back already feels better. lol



Lol blakes bad news you back will feel better for a year buddy but then you start putting on weight and back hurts again


----------



## treeman82

I was gonna get going on this morning on the pruning job that I postponed last week. Showed up, had some difficulties and said to heck with this, told them to get somebody else. Long story short psyched myself out. After that we just moved logs from a couple of jobs that were completed in the past month. After hours I went to a friend's place and we played mechanic with my tractor... darn thing is being a PITA about starting, and I'm gonna need it for a job next week. Get home, get a call from a buddy about a tree that a bunch of us had looked at, I bid it at 7K w/ crane. Apparently another company came in with a 3 man crew for 3,600... showed up, got some branches down on the ground and walked off.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> I was gonna get going on this morning on the pruning job that I postponed last week. Showed up, had some difficulties and said to heck with this, told them to get somebody else. Long story short psyched myself out. After that we just moved logs from a couple of jobs that were completed in the past month. After hours I went to a friend's place and we played mechanic with my tractor... darn thing is being a PITA about starting, and I'm gonna need it for a job next week. Get home, get a call from a buddy about a tree that a bunch of us had looked at, I bid it at 7K w/ crane. Apparently another company came in with a 3 man crew for 3,600... showed up, got some branches down on the ground and walked off.



So you left a job and are talking about another crew doing it too?


----------



## ropensaddle

I bid a job I don't want to do it is trim to skyline over parking lot with lawyer owning adjacent property! I told the guy my concerns that trimming over half the foliage is possibly going to kill the trees and I don't want it on my insurance. I don't really know what to do to protect myself and customer and they want all limbs over trimmed back to property line which is half the canopy at least Told him the 25% rule!


----------



## tree md

Spent the day running errends, cashing checks and buying a few items of equipment I needed. Dealing with delivering some firewood that I promised a friend.

I am trying to deal with my stump sub on a few stumps he is supposed to grind for me. He told me that he was going to grind one of the stumps late yesterday evening. I already collected all the money so I am into the guy for the stump. He didn't show and hasn't answered his phone all day.

#### like that really pisses me off. I mean if you say you are going to be somewhere and do something then do it. That's how I operate. If I say I am going to be somewhere and do something then you can pretty much set your watch to that. I've got 9 more removals to do there and he wants some other old stumps ground but I am waiting for the go ahead from him for this weekend. I guess I'll check with him tomorrow and see if I can get the go ahead for the weekend and just explain the stump situation to him. If I do it I would rather do them all at one time. 

On my stump sub. He is a typical groundy that bought a stump grinder thinking he was going to make a fortune. I have used him as a groundy and he is awesome at working the ground, I'll give him that, but it is hard to run your own gig when you don't know how to climb. He has advertised in like 6 rural towns with the little yellow page books they put out and now he has had to take a regular job to support his kids. I don't blame him for that but tell me if you're not going to be able to show up and do what you have committed to me for. I very rarely see a groundy make it at his own gig.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> I was gonna get going on this morning on the pruning job that I postponed last week. Showed up, had some difficulties and said to heck with this, told them to get somebody else. Long story short psyched myself out. After that we just moved logs from a couple of jobs that were completed in the past month. After hours I went to a friend's place and we played mechanic with my tractor... darn thing is being a PITA about starting, and I'm gonna need it for a job next week. Get home, get a call from a buddy about a tree that a bunch of us had looked at, I bid it at 7K w/ crane. Apparently another company came in with a 3 man crew for 3,600... showed up, got some branches down on the ground and walked off.



OK, I am totally confused! You postpone a job and when you get there you say #### it! You psyched youself out? I bet the job got done, eh?
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Pretty much... My job was pruning 4 large oak trees. 1 was DWP and crown reduction, the other 3 were selective limb removal, and some dead branches. Showed up last week and a few things went wrong off the bat... troubles setting lines, wrong ropes, etc. etc. Today I show up with the right ropes, but right off the bat I go to set the throw line, next thing I know the entire throw bag & line are 30' off the ground mocking me. Trivial thing (I know), but I just said to heck with this, too much going wrong already. Told the people I had a bad feeling and that I was sorry. I had been dreading this first tree for a while now anyway.

The other job I spoke of was a nasty tulip removal. I had figured a 70 ton crane all day, 1 log truck full of wood, and 1 load of chips, 3 groundies. These guys came in without a crane, 1 climber, 2 groundies... nightmare of a job, I told the guy to climb, rig & labor the wood out... 10 - 15K. These guys apparently went up the tree took a few branches, realized they underbid the job, or were in over their heads and took off... apparently with a sizeable chunk of the money for the job they didn't complete.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I bid a job I don't want to do it is trim to skyline over parking lot with lawyer owning adjacent property! I told the guy my concerns that trimming over half the foliage is possibly going to kill the trees and I don't want it on my insurance. I don't really know what to do to protect myself and customer and they want all limbs over trimmed back to property line which is half the canopy at least Told him the 25% rule!



Bump, hey Jeffy, what ya think friend, recoil like a finger in the fire?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Pretty much... My job was pruning 4 large oak trees. 1 was DWP and crown reduction, the other 3 were selective live removal, and some dead branches. Showed up last week and a few things went wrong off the bat... troubles setting lines, wrong ropes, etc. etc. Today I show up with the right ropes, but right off the bat I go to set the throw line, next thing I know the entire throw bag & line are 30' off the ground mocking me. Trivial thing, but I just said to heck with this, too much going wrong already. Told the people I had a bad feeling and that I was sorry.
> 
> The other job I spoke of was a nasty tulip removal. I had figured a 70 ton crane all day, 1 log truck full of wood, and 1 load of chips, 3 groundies. These guys came in without a crane, 1 climber, 2 groundies... nightmare of a job, I told the guy to climb, rig & labor the wood out... 10 - 15K. These guys apparently went up the tree took a few branches, realized they underbid the job, or were in over their heads and took off... apparently with a sizeable chunk of the money for the job they didn't complete.



Yeah, Yeah, I got it. I refer to my last post.
Jeff


----------



## fishercat

*good grief!*



treeman82 said:


> Pretty much... My job was pruning 4 large oak trees. 1 was DWP and crown reduction, the other 3 were selective limb removal, and some dead branches. Showed up last week and a few things went wrong off the bat... troubles setting lines, wrong ropes, etc. etc. Today I show up with the right ropes, but right off the bat I go to set the throw line, next thing I know the entire throw bag & line are 30' off the ground mocking me. Trivial thing (I know), but I just said to heck with this, too much going wrong already. Told the people I had a bad feeling and that I was sorry. I had been dreading this first tree for a while now anyway.
> 
> The other job I spoke of was a nasty tulip removal. I had figured a 70 ton crane all day, 1 log truck full of wood, and 1 load of chips, 3 groundies. These guys came in without a crane, 1 climber, 2 groundies... nightmare of a job, I told the guy to climb, rig & labor the wood out... 10 - 15K. These guys apparently went up the tree took a few branches, realized they underbid the job, or were in over their heads and took off... apparently with a sizeable chunk of the money for the job they didn't complete.



What the hell is going on down there? I finish jobs,even if ii realize I underbid them.I figure that was my fault,not the customers.That is how you learn to bid.Makes you more thourogh next time.


----------



## TonyX3M

today was my fifth day of work in September - just clearing some brush in the rain and mud -for very little money... Got a whole lot of bills overdue... thinking of looking for a part-time job - but with economy down even that aint easy...
Life's a crap sometimes


----------



## ropensaddle

TonyX3M said:


> today was my fifth day of work in September - just clearing some brush in the rain and mud -for very little money... Got a whole lot of bills overdue... thinking of looking for a part-time job - but with economy down even that aint easy...
> Life's a crap sometimes



Chin-up bro many of us in the boat with no life preserver


----------



## TonyX3M

Yessum I darn shure dont want no more whippin'


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like they're bringing my chipper back tonight. Seem fairly confident it's been the oil filters all along. Guess I won't be using fleetguard any time soon.. They've run it for 18 hours, 3 under load and the oil pressure has been steady at 65 and 42. Guess we'll see. Dump is in the shop getting a new hydraulic pump tomorrow so we'll be goin' old school with the one ton. 

They're supposedly going to be reimbursing me the $2,260.20 I've spent on rental units for the past 2 months and I'm probably going to push for some sort of cash settlement to cover our downtime, lost work, fuel and mileage on trucks, crane fees, etc. as well. Think that's a good idea or a waste of my time?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like they're bringing my chipper back tonight. Seem fairly confident it's been the oil filters all along. Guess I won't be using fleetguard any time soon.. They've run it for 18 hours, 3 under load and the oil pressure has been steady at 65 and 42. Guess we'll see. Dump is in the shop getting a new hydraulic pump tomorrow so we'll be goin' old school with the one ton.
> 
> They're supposedly going to be reimbursing me the $2,260.20 I've spent on rental units for the past 2 months and I'm probably going to push for some sort of cash settlement to cover our downtime, lost work, fuel and mileage on trucks, crane fees, etc. as well. Think that's a good idea or a waste of my time?



Go for it, can't hurt.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Go for it, can't hurt.
> Jeff



Coming up with a number is the hard part though. There's about four grand in work that got canceled ( some contracts, some handshakes ) that I believe I would have had if I was able to get to it the next day but proving that will be tough to say the least. I made 2 trips to Syracuse, about a 3 hour round trip, 2 hours lost on crane jobs which cost me $220, and who knows how many hours of mine and Eric's time was wasted shuttling rental units back and forth, on the phone with cummins reps, etc. It's just hard to get a reasonable figure. If I kept track of every minute, mile and dollar I spent I'd be in the tens of thousands of dollars range.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Contracts, handshakes. Still, you lose the oppurtunity to sell, plan,and schedule. Your time is money. I would go for all you can.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> you lose the oppurtunity to sell, plan,and schedule.
> Jeff



I like that line. Thank you sir.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You are absolutely welcome,sir. 
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> You are absolutely welcome,sir.
> Jeff



group hug, jeffy in the middle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> group hug, jeffy in the middle.



You are a crazy dude, Dave! How's it going? 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Coming up with a number is the hard part though. There's about four grand in work that got canceled ( some contracts, some handshakes ) that I believe I would have had if I was able to get to it the next day but proving that will be tough to say the least. I made 2 trips to Syracuse, about a 3 hour round trip, 2 hours lost on crane jobs which cost me $220, and who knows how many hours of mine and Eric's time was wasted shuttling rental units back and forth, on the phone with cummins reps, etc. It's just hard to get a reasonable figure. If I kept track of every minute, mile and dollar I spent I'd be in the tens of thousands of dollars range.



you can try, it seems you have done better than I with warranty issues but most warranty's have the little consequential damage and loss clause that resembles the Massy prenupt lmfao


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> you can try, it seems you have done better than I with warranty issues but most warranty's have the little consequential damage and loss clause that resembles the Massy prenupt lmfao



Again Rope, You can use translate. What is the Massey prenupt?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Again Rope, You can use translate. What is the Massey prenupt?
> Jeff



Lol you did not see that movie with George Clooney where he was a lawyer?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you did not see that movie with George Clooney where he was a lawyer?



Nope, I have no idea what you are talking about. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Nope, I have no idea what you are talking about.
> Jeff



Movie called intolerable cruelty pretty good watch it then you will know what I meant


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Again Rope, You can use translate. What is the Massey prenupt?
> Jeff



slang for messy pre nuptual.,,,,come man....get with it Jeffy :monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Movie called intolerable cruelty pretty good watch it then you will know what I meant



Could you be a real sweetie and send me a DVD? 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Could you be a real sweetie and send me a DVD?
> Jeff



Wife rented it we don't have it just rent it it should be in the dollah section heck you should afford a dollar right?


----------



## treevet

Today was the first day of fall I think.

It was/is 96 degrees with high humidity.

We have a steady flow of very desirable high dollar work right now.

Equipment is all operating perfectly with no glitches.

Just had an article I wrote published in the local magazine, my website guy has my business in the top ten in 3 categories on Google. Everything is running like a well oiled machine (preferably German) and no worries (except impending Winter). 

Maybe this Winter will be better than last one.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What was the article about, TV?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> What was the article about, TV?
> Jeff



Every year I write an article about our Urban Forestry Board's tree of the year nominations and take pictures. I really enjoy writing and it is good free advertising as absolutely every homeowner in this town gets one in their mailbox (society stuff in there as well).

Not only do we recognize the Tree of the Year award winners but every tree gets a plaque permanently embedded under it and this in turn keeps people from frivilously sawing them down for an addition or sidewalk or driveway expansion or whatever. Seems to be working pretty well over the years.

People see that I am familiar with these trees and generally call me to maintain them. It has been a winning situation after I just volunteered years ago to try to get the damn city to keep street trees from getting smashed with mowers and other abuses and mistreatments.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> Today was the first day of fall I think.
> 
> It was/is 96 degrees with high humidity.
> 
> We have a steady flow of very desirable high dollar work right now.
> 
> Equipment is all operating perfectly with no glitches.
> 
> Just had an article I wrote published in the local magazine, my website guy has my business in the top ten in 3 categories on Google. Everything is running like a well oiled machine (preferably German) and no worries (except impending Winter).
> 
> Maybe this Winter will be better than last one.



Fall.. and 96 degrees 

Gee.. a whole lot less than that here.. and wet..

Oh well, at least still working and keeping busy.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Fall.. and 96 degrees
> 
> Gee.. a whole lot less than that here.. and wet..
> 
> Oh well, at least still working and keeping busy.



Glad you are keeping busy. It hasn't rained in a month here and that is a major drought in 3 of the last 4 years. Trees are dieing all over the place.

Next coming soon (any day) is Emerald Ash Borer. We found D shaped holes in an ash 3 days ago.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> Glad you are keeping busy. It hasn't rained in a month here and that is a major drought in 3 of the last 4 years. Trees are dieing all over the place.
> 
> Next coming soon (any day) is Emerald Ash Borer. We found D shaped holes in an ash 3 days ago.



sounds like you going to need expand the 2 man band, tv! 

you got a link to this article by chance?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> sounds like you going to need expand the 2 man band, tv!
> 
> you got a link to this article by chance?



Yeah man but the 2 man gig is/has been going so good. But you are right of course. I was talking to a client a couple of days ago that owns IMO the best ice cream company in the world. Oprah is always talking them up called Graiter's Ice Cream. Anyway he had an easy life til now when the Brothers/founders decided to retire and offered the company to the offspring.

Well they got together and decided to keep it in the family. What this meant was buying all the founding parents out and (big and) providing for their retirements. Well with this life has to change and will never be the same. In order to do this they have to take the company national. There is hours and hours in this process. There is hopes off in the future of life getting easier down the road. But for now they are all bustin ass harder than they have ever before.

Once you take that step there is no turning back either. You have commited to huge financing ventures that cannot be reversed (your boss may be in this category). 

My life is very easy and uncomplicated right now (except for the physical part which I love). 

Some day I will be spending the majority of my day into nightfall quoting jobs and riding the deskchair. Arrrrgggghhhh.

My story has a lot in common with their story in nature.


----------



## tree md

TV, you remind me a lot of one of the guys I started out with. He was the one who taught me how to do crane work. He was in his 60's, had been in the business for 40 years, all of his equipment was paid for. He would have still done the climbing if he had someone to operate the crane. As it were he had me climbing and one groundy. He loved playing with that crane and was good at it. He would get it into spots that you'd swear no one could go.

Anyway, he was very fluent. He took good care of me too. Bought me a car, paid for any gear I wanted and made sure I didn't get hurt. Of course he did cuss me out quit a bit as well... :greenchainsaw:

Anyway, that's my goal. I don't care to be super huge. Believe me, I can and have run multiple crews but that is hectic and a lot of work. I'd like to have some more equipment and have it paid for but I have no desire to ride around in a truck all day supervising multiple crews or spend my days behind a desk. The climbing is what I really love. I even like running my saws and working on the ground. I mean money is a great thing but that's not my only reason for doing it. I think you really got to love the job if you hope to have any longevity. The business end is my least favorite.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> TV, you remind me a lot of one of the guys I started out with. He was the one who taught me how to do crane work. He was in his 60's, had been in the business for 40 years, all of his equipment was paid for. He would have still done the climbing if he had someone to operate the crane. As it were he had me climbing and one groundy. He loved playing with that crane and was good at it. He would get it into spots that you'd swear no one could go.
> 
> Anyway, he was very fluent. He took good care of me too. Bought me a car, paid for any gear I wanted and made sure I didn't get hurt. Of course he did cuss me out quit a bit as well... :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Anyway, that's my goal. I don't care to be super huge. Believe me, I can and have run multiple crews but that is hectic and a lot of work. I'd like to have some more equipment and have it paid for but I have no desire to ride around in a truck all day supervising multiple crews or spend my days behind a desk. The climbing is what I really love. I even like running my saws and working on the ground. I mean money is a great thing but that's not my only reason for doing it. I think you really got to love the job if you hope to have any longevity. The business end is my least favorite.



Me too.

I can't imagine keeping the same lifestyle I currently have without running 3 2 man crews (3 man crews make no sense to me).....with associated overhead and losing myself from the workforce.

Crane op was something I had not considered but makes sense. Doubt if I will have time for it tho.

I like to compartmentize things and look at my life in stages or quarters...the first 20 I was a kid (but still worked from 14). The second I was a drunk and pothead after USMC (but still worked hard). The third quarter I went sober and realized my potential. The final 20 I see as managing and maybe having more fun and travelling (free airline passes).
That could make up for losing the love of climbing and working on trees and delegating.


----------



## tree md

I like to run 3 man crews on large removals or when there is lots of wood and debris to remove. I usually run with two guys, actually 3 now that my dad works with me but I don't let him do things that are very labor intensive (carrying logs). I would normally only run 2 guys but my dad like to work with us so it ends up being 3 a lot of the time. On small jobs I'll just use one man a lot of the time. If I string 2 or 3 small jobs together I will often run 2 men on the ground to speed things up and get done quicker. I will bring two when I need one to run a tag line. I really only use three only on the largest jobs. One of my guys works night shift at the toilet paper plant so he is only part time. He is available to work pretty much any day I need him but does not count on me for a paycheck.

Back when I was doing storm work I ran two 3 man teams on large properties where I was doing over a hundred trees on some properties. Had to to step up the production that was needed at that time.


----------



## TonyX3M

*Corrected stupidity*

took down today a " crying shame" tree - tree trunk of _Salix alba_-It was topped about 5 years ago to the hight of 13' - suckers were about 6" diameter -had to get my climbing line over the middle of it just to get on top (there was a 3' area to walk on when I got on top of it, but it was mostly a dirt) and on the way down my climbing line was buried about 3" deep, but all what was holding that trunk up (sorry cant make myself to call it a tree) was that 3" of bark - so I tied in on around 3 of those suckers and hoped for best- as you can tell they did hold- hell I am writing this
Anyway where I tried to get - sense our 084 AV didn't have an usual 42" bar on it (it did broke and there was some rust in breaking point -so I guess we lost about 400 dollars for a faulty equipment) I had to make do with shorter bar -and that aint no fun !!!! That 32" bar just couldn't get through it - so I wasted two hours trying to do it! Talking about using some muscle on it! 
(When my boss figures out a way to download hes pix theres going to be some!)
Got about 27 take downs tomorrow- notch and drop of 24 of them for a local DMV!!! -(well I tried- they still would not give me my DL back)


----------



## tree md

Sounds like ya done good Tony. Good on ya!


----------



## tree md

Nailed a large job down yesterday and just got a call back on one I bid earlier in the week. 22 trees to do in the next week. I start tomorrow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Nailed a large job down yesterday and just got a call back on one I bid earlier in the week. 22 trees to do in the next week. I start tomorrow.



Must be cool to be that relaxed. 22 trees in a week. In California, it is 22 trees before lunch, per crew. I even bet you got time to go Fishing. Wish I could go Fishing. Used to Bow hunt in OK, up near Chelsea, sometimes near near Clinton, I just don't think I could make a living out there, But was fun in Stillwater in 1982! 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Must be cool to be that relaxed. 22 trees in a week. In California, it is 22 trees before lunch, per crew. I even bet you got time to go Fishing. Wish I could go Fishing. Used to Bow hunt in OK, up near Chelsea, sometimes near near Clinton, I just don't think I could make a living out there, But was fun in Stillwater in 1982!
> Jeff



22 Bradford pears don't count Jeffy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> 22 Bradford pears don't count Jeffy:hmm3grin2orange:



You are a witty man!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

LOL, 22 is pretty good for me and my little crew Jeff. Got 9 small pines to remove, the rest are large prunes. All rope work. I'm shooting for 3 days... Bow season opens in 7 days you know...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Bow season opens in 7 days you know...



You just have to rub it in, We live in different worlds, huh?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You just have to rub it in, We live in different worlds, huh?
> Jeff



Oh hell, I gotta buck tied up fer ya get ya butt down here


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Oh hell, I gotta buck tied up fer ya get ya butt down here



I haven't had venison in more than four years. You guys got it tough and so do we out here. Maybe it evens out, I don't know.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I haven't had venison in more than four years. You guys got it tough and so do we out here. Maybe it evens out, I don't know.
> Jeff



I will be gnawing on back strap in a few days bro:angel:


----------



## tree md

Hey Jeff, I'll lasso one for ya if you and your bow ever make it back to OK.


----------



## ropensaddle

Here ya go jeffy


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Here ya go jeffy



Very nice!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Went with a friend this morning to what was supposed to be an easy, couple hour job. He didn't look at the job beforehand, and we wound up walking into a nightmare. A cluster of elm that was LOADED with vines down a hill. My friend had a party to get to at 1:00, we got out of the place around 12:00 and have to go back to drop the sticks on Monday. What a PITA.

After that I dealt with clients... might do some planting jobs next week, couple mountain laurel, a euonymous or two, and that's it. Had to deal with a client who wants more pruning at her summer house... no big deal, they pay well. Another client came down the road in her Bentley, so we spoke about a dead pine tree in her yard that will have to come down in the winter to spare the lawn... nice sodded lawn.


----------



## fishercat

*must be nice.*



treeman82 said:


> Went with a friend this morning to what was supposed to be an easy, couple hour job. He didn't look at the job beforehand, and we wound up walking into a nightmare. A cluster of elm that was LOADED with vines down a hill. My friend had a party to get to at 1:00, we got out of the place around 12:00 and have to go back to drop the sticks on Monday. What a PITA.
> 
> After that I dealt with clients... might do some planting jobs next week, couple mountain laurel, a euonymous or two, and that's it. Had to deal with a client who wants more pruning at her summer house... no big deal, they pay well. Another client came down the road in her Bentley, so we spoke about a dead pine tree in her yard that will have to come down in the winter to spare the lawn... nice sodded lawn.



Seems like all the Bentley's around here got reposessed or are being hidden from the bank and/or Obama.


----------



## tree md

treeman82 said:


> Went with a friend this morning to what was supposed to be an easy, couple hour job. He didn't look at the job beforehand, and we wound up walking into a nightmare. A cluster of elm that was LOADED with vines down a hill. My friend had a party to get to at 1:00, we got out of the place around 12:00 and have to go back to drop the sticks on Monday. What a PITA.
> 
> After that I dealt with clients... might do some planting jobs next week, couple mountain laurel, a euonymous or two, and that's it. Had to deal with a client who wants more pruning at her summer house... no big deal, they pay well. Another client came down the road in her Bentley, so we spoke about a dead pine tree in her yard that will have to come down in the winter to spare the lawn... nice sodded lawn.



Hey treeman82, I know you have been around here for awhile and you got a lot of good things to say at times. I'm not trying to call you out or treat you like a rookie or anything like that but really, who goes into a job sight unseen???

I mean, dude, it sounds like you are OK but I got to ask you, if you have been in it this long how could you even let someone get you into that situation???


----------



## treeman82

tree md said:


> Hey treeman82, I know you have been around here for awhile and you got a lot of good things to say at times. I'm not trying to call you out or treat you like a rookie or anything like that but really, who goes into a job sight unseen???
> 
> I mean, dude, it sounds like you are OK but I got to ask you, if you have been in it this long how could you even let someone get you into that situation???



Well, it's my friend's job, and even he was kicking himself in the head over it today. I've worked at the property with him before too, so it's not like we went there 100% site unseen, simply tree unseen.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Well, it's my friend's job, and even he was kicking himself in the head over it today. I've worked at the property with him before too, so it's not like we went there 100% site unseen, simply tree unseen.



I have always wondered what is so bad about vines. I remember musquidine so thick and strong a rope was not needed to take the tree down lol. I have used vines to my advantage before doing power line removals. Everyone always whine about vines and I embrace them bro:monkey:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I have always wondered what is so bad about vines. I remember musquidine so thick and strong a rope was not needed to take the tree down lol. I have used vines to my advantage before doing power line removals. Everyone always whine about vines and I embrace them bro:monkey:



Hey bro. where I come from you can walk down the road and eat them by the handful!!

I know I've got a song for that... Let me study on it and meet me in the My Music thread...


----------



## derwoodii

*Well yesterday I did this*

Was a great day some working a little shootin and drivin home listen to our grand final football game.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=149261


----------



## tree md

I hate to even admit how easy it is sometimes... Was supposed to do one today but we had a little discrepancy on price, I've already been there earlier in the week so give him time to get another bid and see that I am really doing him a square and we'll have that one...

Went out and did something I have not done in years; I went out and threw fliers and talked to people at ground level instead of over the phone... My guys have been on my ass to throw fliers and get out and talk to people so I did it today... Just by shaking hands and talking today while throwing fliers I sold 3 weeks of work today... And that is without even giving the flier a chance to come to fruition... Of course this is my hood but boy you better believe I'm still rocking the streets... 

Sometimes it comes so easy it's ridicules...


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Went with a friend this morning to what was supposed to be an easy, couple hour job. He didn't look at the job beforehand, and we wound up walking into a nightmare. A cluster of elm that was LOADED with vines down a hill. My friend had a party to get to at 1:00, we got out of the place around 12:00 and have to go back to drop the sticks on Monday. What a PITA.
> 
> After that I dealt with clients... might do some planting jobs next week, couple mountain laurel, a euonymous or two, and that's it. Had to deal with a client who wants more pruning at her summer house... no big deal, they pay well. Another client came down the road in her Bentley, so we spoke about a dead pine tree in her yard that will have to come down in the winter to spare the lawn... nice sodded lawn.



Its been slow over this way lately. Sold two and a half days yesterday, and was happy about that. Been working, but its not very good out there - for me anyway.

First estimate, the guy told me one of my main competitors showed up an hour late for his estimate, was half drunk, reeking of booze and swearing in front of his wife. lol. I've been out to look at this job three times over the last few years. Guy seemed like a professional price getter.. he said after that guy, he was gonna just call off the other estimates. My price was even higher he said! 

And you guys thought I was bad!


----------



## TonyX3M

Will bi sitting home next couple of days - old knee injury is acting up, so there wouldn't be any climbing for at least for two days :censored:
I'll try to get one landscaping job done, at least keep some food on the table:spam:


----------



## treeman82

Earlier this year one of my clients sent me to their neighbor who had a dead elm tree within 5' of the exposed primaries. I told them to get the power company to do it, or at least get it below the wires and I would handle the rest. I knew the people were purchasing an abutting property, and they told me that I would be given the tree work on that property... 10 - 20K worth of work. Well they wound up giving the work to an unlicensed and improperly insured landscraper. 

Fast forward a few months to this past weekend... the power company said that they won't touch the tree (I wonder why... the people are tough to deal with at best) so they asked me if I would do it... I told them where to stick it. I said that they should hire their unlicensed / underinsured landscraper to do it, and that when the guy gets fried (like the can of beans he eats for lunch) that they should expect to see quite a lawsuit. After that I drove away.


----------



## ropensaddle

I bid new work then went scouting for deer. Oh and got this in the mail lol


----------



## tree md

Pruned 4 large trees on one job and got all of a medium removal done on another except for picking up the logs. Got home, made a dump right at dark sharpened three chains and played with my new climbing line and split tail that finally came in. I've got 10 removals and 8 large mature Oaks to prune this week so I am going to be having fun playing with my new line and split tail.

Oh yeah, the lady I did the prunes for today wanted me to top one of her trees. She is elderly but really grasped what I was talking about when I explained to her why it would be a bad idea to top it. I made her a bet; told her that I had a vision for that tree and see what she thought about it when I was done and if she didn't like it I would top it for her. She agreed. When I got done she said that it was gorgeous and that is exactly what she wanted lol. I have been working for her for 3 years and I explained to her that if we topped it she we would be creating a high maintained tree and that she would be having to have me back out every other year. She said "but I want you to come back every year"...


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I bid new work then went scouting for deer. Oh and got this in the mail lol



Nice!


----------



## Matt Michael

tree md said:


> I have been working for her for 3 years and I explained to her that if we topped it she we would be creating a high maintained tree and that she would be having to have me back out every other year. She said "but I want you to come back every year"...



Classic! Good on you!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Pruned 4 large trees on one job and got all of a medium removal done on another except for picking up the logs. Got home, made a dump right at dark sharpened three chains and played with my new climbing line and split tail that finally came in. I've got 10 removals and 8 large mature Oaks to prune this week so I am going to be having fun playing with my new line and split tail.
> 
> Oh yeah, the lady I did the prunes for today wanted me to top one of her trees. She is elderly but really grasped what I was talking about when I explained to her why it would be a bad idea to top it. I made her a bet; told her that I had a vision for that tree and see what she thought about it when I was done and if she didn't like it I would top it for her. She agreed. When I got done she said that it was gorgeous and that is exactly what she wanted lol. I have been working for her for 3 years and I explained to her that if we topped it she we would be creating a high maintained tree and that she would be having to have me back out every other year. She said "but I want you to come back every year"...



Y u cougar hunter u :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Dude, My cougar hunting days were over 10 years ago... At my age that's just gross! 

My baby has been hitting me one the phone all day. I don't answer her calls when I'm working. I have no time for chit chat. She wanted me to come get her tonight but I didn't make my dump until 7:43 and had to sharpen chains to be ready for tomorrow... Told her I was dirty... She said I love it when you smell like wood... She's 28 and I dig that...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Dude, My cougar hunting days were over 10 years ago... At my age that's just gross!
> 
> My baby has been hitting me one the phone all day. I don't answer her calls when I'm working. I have no time for chit chat. She wanted me to come get her tonight but I didn't make my dump until 7:43 and had to sharpen chains to be ready for tomorrow... Told her I was dirty... She said I love it when you smell like wood... She's 28 and I dig that...



Well then you old pervert, have a good one


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Well then you old pervert, have a good one



Now md I just jokin ya friend!


----------



## tree md

S'all good bruda. How right you are...


----------



## tree md

Hey rope, I got one Viagra left... If ya guess which hand it's in you can have it...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Hey rope, I got one Viagra left... If ya guess which hand it's in you can have it...



If I don't guess do that mean I don't have to take it? Ole rope is a :deadhorse:  I am too tired for four hours lol.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, never tried it myself but when I heard about the 4 hour deal I said call the doctor hell, I would jump for joy and praise Jesus!!!


----------



## TonyX3M

ropensaddle said:


> Well then you old pervert, have a good one



LMFAO!!! Thats a classic !!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

We did a small Ash yesterday for this COUGAR! Lady was like 65, put together very nicely, wearing spandex, tight tank top, no bra, massage therapist. She was hitting on all the guys really hard! 
It was classic! My youngest guy is 19, just a kid. She really liked him, he couldn't wait to get out of there!
I was hoping she would offer up a free massage for everybody, just don't know who would be brave enough to go first! I don't think she could have held herself back, all narping in stuff!


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Thats just gross MD. I'd quote that pic but then I'd have to see it again. Lets keep the half naked pics to busty women please..... Funny though 

Mike


----------



## treeclimber101

NOTHING thats what I did today ...


----------



## TreeTarget

Spent most of last week, and all of the weekend in the shop. Pretty close to done with the new project (mirror).
(could have) Had a REALLY easy job today. Boss won't let that happen though...there's always a catch. He climbs, cuts out the dead wood, I gather and take it to the pile.
Good news, pile is at the bottom of the hill...there's always a hill, too. Bad news, damn-near 45 degree angle back up the hill. Only two or three more trips back to that place--20 or so trees in all, I think. Great looking yard, though.
Looks like the week will be more ground work than in the shop, which is good to shake it up a bit. Only have some touch-up work and finishing on the mirror, and need a break from it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> Spent most of last week, and all of the weekend in the shop. Pretty close to done with the new project (mirror).
> (could have) Had a REALLY easy job today. Boss won't let that happen though...there's always a catch. He climbs, cuts out the dead wood, I gather and take it to the pile.
> Good news, pile is at the bottom of the hill...there's always a hill, too. Bad news, damn-near 45 degree angle back up the hill. Only two or three more trips back to that place--20 or so trees in all, I think. Great looking yard, though.
> Looks like the week will be more ground work than in the shop, which is good to shake it up a bit. Only have some touch-up work and finishing on the mirror, and need a break from it.



Why is every post from you a downer and seems like a cry for sympathy. Do you ever have anything positive to say or are you looking for a shoulder?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

I just can't see how "the boss" can afford you to be in the shop all the time. Hell If my guy has a few unproductive hours I get antsy,

Took a little tear thru the countryside Sun. Took some vid with cam on handlebar but it fell off. Also tried to upload one piece and I keep getting "upload failed due to unknown problem"

Gets about half way thru and .....crash. Anyone else having that prob lately? Here is short clip of nice road I go to way above the riv.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F2KB4_d5lM


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I just can't see how "the boss" can afford you to be in the shop all the time. Hell If my guy has a few unproductive hours I get antsy,
> 
> Took a little tear thru the countryside Sun. Took some vid with cam on handlebar but it fell off. Also tried to upload one piece and I keep getting "upload failed due to unknown problem"
> 
> Gets about half way thru and .....crash. Anyone else having that prob lately? Here is short clip of nice road I go to way above the riv.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F2KB4_d5lM



Although very short, I really like the scenery! If I ever get fired or a hair up my a s s to move away, I would go there!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

of all the places you'd move to in the states, leaving san diego mind you, it would be cincinnati?!

what is wrong with you? lol.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Although very short, I really like the scenery! If I ever get fired or a hair up my a s s to move away, I would go there!
> Jeff



It is a very liveable city. Crime's got worse but people are tough around here and no one is running away or hiding from the druggies. They mostly kill each other.

Finally after 6 tries got it to load. Just a couple of 95 mph sweepers that I usually do at over a hundred but a cold morning and tires were cold. Some other time when I get the set up right I will video some of the prettiest country roads in the world (Kentucky 10) that is like a playground for mcycles. Road even has it's own website.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hUo8P6T0pw


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> of all the places you'd move to in the states, leaving san diego mind you, it would be cincinnati?!
> 
> what is wrong with you? lol.



Just to be with TV! 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> of all the places you'd move to in the states, leaving san diego mind you, it would be cincinnati?!
> 
> what is wrong with you? lol.



I have been around a LOT. Born in Philly, lived in NYC, Chicago, near Toronto, Detroit, went to college in Maine (people a little snooty in NE) and wouldn't trade any city for Cinci (would rather live in rural almost anywhere).


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Just to be with TV!
> Jeff



eeeek


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> eeeek



Lol I think you have a fwiend


----------



## treeman82

Sat down to lunch today with my landlord... that was entertaining, guy looks a lot like Jack Elam (towards the end). Delivered a bill for a friend, and inquired with one of my accounts as to why I had not been paid yet... turns out that the bill I gave to the maintenance guy was never submitted to the lady who writes the checks


----------



## tree md

Am I the only one who gets #####ed out for working late???

I had to back up my large job today because I had a call on a semi large Hackberry for removal. Was supposed to show up on my large job after lunch but this tree took all day. Big fun lemme tell ya...

Then I get hounded on the phone all day,6 missed calls from the needy. didn't make my dump and get home til after dark and get #####ed at for it. haven't been home til dark for about a week. Hey, when you bring home a grand a day then you can #####. Bring home a grand in a week and I will do handstands, I'll do you one better, bring home a grand in two weeks and I won't say a word about where you been, I'll jump for joy!!!!

Freaking A. I am working my ass off every day from dawn til dusk, trying to get caught up and only catch grief for it.

2 more days until bow season opens. I'm getting everyone's rent paid and then I'm taking some me time!!!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Am I the only one who gets #####ed out for working late???
> 
> I had to back up my large job today because I had a call on a semi large Hackberry for removal. Was supposed to show up on my large job after lunch but this tree took all day. Big fun lemme tell ya...
> 
> Then I get hounded on the phone all day,6 missed calls from the needy. didn't make my dump and get home til after dark and get #####ed at for it. haven't been home til dark for about a week. Hey, when you bring home a grand a day then you can #####. Bring home a grand in a week and I will do handstands, I'll do you one better, bring home a grand in two weeks and I won't say a word about where you been, I'll jump for joy!!!!
> 
> Freaking A. I am working my ass off every day from dawn til dusk, trying to get caught up and only catch grief for it.
> 
> 2 more days until bow season opens. I'm getting everyone's rent paid and then I'm taking some me time!!!



you deserve it....go for it brother from another mother


----------



## tree md

Rant off.

Anyway, got a $50 tip on my job today and he wants me to come back and do prune another tree (would do it this week but I am booked). Got a call from another service... Someone had referred me... Wanted me to do 10 trees for him. Sounded like the home boy tree service so i begged off. i'm booked anyway. I've already decided not to sub anymore. If these guys are selling the jobs they need to have the wherewithal to do it. I'm not putting my name on anything else for someone else. 

Dropped a load of firewood off at the big bodacious ta ta girls house and tried to hook my groundy up with her... Been there and done that... She gave me a dozen fresh eggs out of her chicken coup. Told her i would bring another Oak tomorrow and leave my groundy to cut it up and stack it for her. She said she would grill chicken for us... 

Told my goundy not to buy breakfast before I come, I'm bringing him a sausage and egg sammich (fresh eggs)... And told him no, I'm not making you biscuits #### nuts!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

oldirty said:


> of all the places you'd move to in the states, leaving san diego mind you, it would be cincinnati?!
> 
> what is wrong with you? lol.


 
Yes Jeff, what is wrong! Ill trade with ya, Iowa isnt Ohio, but uhhhh pretty close, BUT THEY ARE NOTHING LIKE S.D.!!!!
I tried using an arm and leg to get back there, but the guy wanted them back.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Yes Jeff, what is wrong! Ill trade with ya, Iowa isnt Ohio, but uhhhh pretty close, BUT THEY ARE NOTHING LIKE S.D.!!!!
> I tried using an arm and leg to get back there, but the guy wanted them back.



I think Mo. is just about right or Ky is pretty slick


----------



## TreeTarget

jefflovstrom said:


> Why is every post from you a downer and seems like a cry for sympathy. Do you ever have anything positive to say or are you looking for a shoulder?
> Jeff



I reread the post (quite a few times), and can't find anything that is even remotely "downer" or crying for anything...Think I did say a few positive things, such as:
-lots of shop time
-pile at the Bottom of the hill instead of the top
-only one or two more trips to the site
-great looking yard
-more ground work this week
-shaking things up a bit
-and almost finished with the mirror...
I am inclined to say that the post is chock-full of optimism and a subdued desire for work.
However, I am familiar with dissassociative-anomalous perception and its offshoots... Several unofficial studies have shown that gnarled and clustered knickers tend to interfere with how the brain processes information (they act as a reuptake-inhibitor)...So, the only think I can think of to alleviate the misperceptions you seem to keep having, would be to increase your Midol intake.
Of course, squeeky wheel get the grease, so...are YOU fishing for a shoulder? I don't care for mucous on my lapel, so would be honored to carve one for you--all you pay is shipping. 

When I spend time in MY shop, it's because there is no tree work. What with the heat wave we had (which we actually seemed somewhat busy through), the bargain-hunting HO's, and whatever else, there just hasn't been alot of work lately. So I try to stay busy in the shop making furniture and art and crap. Hopefully done with the mirror this weekend...pics will be up if I finish!
See, Jeffy...even ended on a high note.


----------



## eastside

stitches coming out today... took my first half-a$$ed steps in two weeks yesterday. still have some time before i will be back in the trees, but jonesing to at least run a saw and do some ground work for the time being!!


----------



## TreeTarget

We took out 4 of 6 trees, ground a big stump and carted a trailer of dirt today. Front three trees were pretty easy, back one and the two that are left are a bit more leg-work. At it again tomorrow, and who knows about Friday...ol' Jeffy can bring the pom-poms if not busy...keep us from getting the blues, eh?


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget;247558
See said:


> Ease up Blue Frog, I checked out your pic's. You got some good stuff. Now go wash your ' man-suit '.
> Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

jefflovstrom said:


> Ease up Blue Frog, I checked out your pic's. You got some good stuff. Now go wash your ' man-suit '.
> Jeff



Fluffed, folded and quite comfy...Thanks for the look at our work.


----------



## treevet

TreeTarget said:


> ..Thanks for the look at our work.



I see what you are doing with all that time in the shop. Nice work TreeTarget.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like another rain day today. Been a bust of a week for me. Hopefully the weather gets it out of it's system today because I have the crane booked for a good sized oak tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Rain?? We're supposed to get like 6" or something like that!

Waiting for the dumpster to get emptied. Probably clean the shop up a bit today.. fun stuff!


----------



## Grace Tree

Finished up a 25 tree job. Half dozen prunes. The others were removals. 14 75-90 ft. white pines on top of a hill. Great view. Yesterday was 8 hrs. of chipping and forking up pine straw. My aching wrists. 
Phil


----------



## tree md

Did 26 trees yesterday, 10 removals and 16 light prunes (all pole saw work). Only had to climb 2 trees. Got 8 more large prunes today in the front. Gonna grind the stumps Monday and I'll be finished there. I'm going hunting tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday. After I grind stumps there I start another large job. 

Didn't get in til 9 last night. In bed by ten. No rest for the wicked...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Rain?? We're supposed to get like 6" or something like that!
> 
> Waiting for the dumpster to get emptied. Probably clean the shop up a bit today.. fun stuff!



They were calling for 2-3 inches, but it's down to 1 or 2 now. Looks like we'll be breaking out the plywood tomorrow.


----------



## TreeTarget

treevet said:


> I see what you are doing with all that time in the shop. Nice work TreeTarget.



Thank you...just hope it looks better when finished.

We finished the six tree removal today, and called it at that. Long weekend, so going to have to figure out something fun to do. Chiefs don't play this week, so it's gonna be pretty quiet around here without the old lady yelling at the tv. May just take a long walk followed by a long nap...


----------



## treevet

TreeTarget said:


> Thank you...just hope it looks better when finished.
> 
> We finished the six tree removal today, and called it at that. Long weekend, so going to have to figure out something fun to do. Chiefs don't play this week, so it's gonna be pretty quiet around here without the old lady yelling at the tv. May just take a long walk followed by a long nap...



We GET to play the Brownies (if it is brown....then flush it down) and better yet, we get to watch Bmore and Pittsburg beat up on each other.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Ha!*

Really?
Jeff


----------



## beowulf343

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like another rain day today. Been a bust of a week for me. Hopefully the weather gets it out of it's system today because I have the crane booked for a good sized oak tomorrow.



Boy, it was a miserable one out there today-just drizzle all day long but still managed thirty-one trees (finally back to the fun work after a couple weeks of taking care of power company problem trees.) Looks like tomorrow is going to be the only clear day of the entire week-good luck on the oak.


----------



## tree md

I only pruned 4 of my large trees today. I knocked off at 2, cleaned up and went and made my dump. I wanted to get home at a decent hour today so I could shoot my bow one last time and get my hunting gear together. I bid these trees for an hour a piece. Got 8 of them, all mature Oaks. Fun work really. All rope climbing, deadwooding and thinning. I nit pick and spend too much time in the tree. 

Anyway, I'm in the woods for the next three days. Got to go look at another job tomorrow afternoon, but other than that I plan on spending my time looking for a big ole buck.


----------



## ropensaddle

Welp stands set sighted in ready to kill sumpin to eat:monkey:
350 pound small black bear tracks and big buck tracks under stand!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Had some wicked and weird weather here!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Probaby up to about 6" of rain so far and still pouring buckets. Wind gusts 30 - 40 mph.

Had a call from a potential customer about 30 miles away. Says he has a tree splitting over his driveway. He wants a price on removing JUST the splitting half. For some reason, I'm not feeling it. New Milford is chock full of cheap, hack tree services anyway...


----------



## TonyX3M

*Have to take root out*

I have a nasty job to do I guess!!!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tonyx3m said:


> i have a nasty job to do i guess!!!



lol!!!


----------



## tree MDS

No appropriate comment...


----------



## treeclimber101

Rained like hell here today so I replaced the lower gearbox bearings in my stump cutter, I also measured the super duty for new sides and went and had the steel bent I will certainly take some before and after of that job should be interesting .. This is a vacay pic from florida WE WENT TO VISIT THE RAT


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Took this oak apart today.*

Rained like hell but we got it done. About 2 hours with the crane. Woulda been a fun job if it weren't for the rain. The tree was an easy enough climb and rig but we would have had to bring it all through a 36" passageway down the entire side of the house. Talked to the neighbor, traded him a load of chips for use of his driveway and yard, brought the crane in and got it done. Cost me $558.90 on the crane. Well ####ing worth it IMO.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Rained like hell but we got it done. About 2 hours with the crane. Woulda been a fun job if it weren't for the rain. The tree was an easy enough climb and rig but we would have had to bring it all through a 36" passageway down the entire side of the house. Talked to the neighbor, traded him a load of chips for use of his driveway and yard, brought the crane in and got it done. Cost me $558.90 on the crane. Well ####ing worth it IMO.


Way to go!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Should've speedlined her bro!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Should've speedlined her bro!



Really? Where you gonna anchor?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Rained like hell here today so I replaced the lower gearbox bearings in my stump cutter, I also measured the super duty for new sides and went and had the steel bent I will certainly take some before and after of that job should be interesting .. This is a vacay pic from florida WE WENT TO VISIT THE RAT



Cute shoes.. the wifey didn't miss them?? Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Should've speedlined her bro!



To be honest, I thought of this option a little late to the party but it actually would have worked for the majority of this tree. There were a few tricky laterals over the house that wouldn't fly a speedline directly but the majority of it would have been speedline 101. However, if I'm parking my truck and chipper in the neighbor's driveway, I may as well toss a crane in there and do it up. And there ain't nothing like some good old crane experience, my brother, and I tell you, I'm getting pretty god damn tight with that #### if my must say so myself...which I do, because no one else was there 'cept Nature Boy, and he was just happy he didn't need to do a 40 foot drag through a 3 foot corridor. lol


----------



## fishercat

*nice job!*



Blakesmaster said:


> Rained like hell but we got it done. About 2 hours with the crane. Woulda been a fun job if it weren't for the rain. The tree was an easy enough climb and rig but we would have had to bring it all through a 36" passageway down the entire side of the house. Talked to the neighbor, traded him a load of chips for use of his driveway and yard, brought the crane in and got it done. Cost me $558.90 on the crane. Well ####ing worth it IMO.v



That's cheap for that Crane.worth every penny and impressive to the neighbors.


----------



## Blakesmaster

fishercat said:


> impressive to the neighbors.



You got that right, bro. Make it look gooooood. These rich mother####ers love a good show. High dollar area, tons of big, old trees. This won't be my last call from this block. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Really? Where you gonna anchor?
> Jeff



Lol they don't have trucks in Cali?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> You got that right, bro. Make it look gooooood. These rich mother####ers love a good show. High dollar area, tons of big, old trees. This won't be my last call from this block. lol



You're lucky to have a dirt cheap crane guy like that... 

Its a different story when they start telling you $1800 to pic three or four stick pines!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> You got that right, bro. Make it look gooooood. These rich mother####ers love a good show. High dollar area, tons of big, old trees. This won't be my last call from this block. lol



Are you trying to make money or put on a show. From what I have read and the pics id say the latter.
When you get home crunch some numbers my guess you made fifty bucks on that removal, what a joke.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Are you trying to make money or put on a show. From what I have read and the pics id say the latter.
> When you get home crunch some numbers my guess you made fifty bucks on that removal, what a joke.



lol. You're killing me. The numbers were crunched long before I started a chainsaw. Either you have no idea what jobs are worth or you just trying to get at me. Either way chief, it's not I but you, that closer resembles a fool.


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> That's cheap for that Crane.worth every penny and impressive to the neighbors.



That reminds me.. how are you gonna survive in Tennessee without all the word of mouth fishercat??


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> You're lucky to have a dirt cheap crane guy like that...
> 
> Its a different story when they start telling you $1800 to pic three or four stick pines!



Dayumm... They don't do an hourly rate for you? There's a yahoo a few miles out of town that has a tree service and I bumped into him at the local supply shop a few months ago. I asked him his hourly for the 28 ton he owns and he scoffed, said "He looks at each job and then gives me a price." His cards went straight in the can. I don't need someone to bid my jobs for me, I need someone with the equipment to show up when I tell them to, do what I tell them to when I tell them to do it and give me a ####### bill.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Dayumm... They don't do an hourly rate for you? There's a yahoo a few miles out of town that has a tree service and I bumped into him at the local supply shop a few months ago. I asked him his hourly for the 28 ton he owns and he scoffed, said "He looks at each job and then gives me a price." His cards went straight in the can. I don't need someone to bid my jobs for me, I need someone with the equipment to show up when I tell them to, do what I tell them to when I tell them to do it and give me a ####### bill.



Imagine the nerve of that yahoo that owns his own 28 ton Crane!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. You're killing me. The numbers were crunched long before I started a chainsaw. Either you have no idea what jobs are worth or you just trying to get at me. Either way chief, it's not I but you, that closer resembles a fool.



I climb five days a week, three hundred and sixty five days a year. I have a good grasp on what the market is for a basic removal with a large corridor and a forty foot drag. 
Personally I think spending five fifty on a crane is a waste. Maybe im missing something, the tree is compromised, there's powerlines, it on a hill or you climb like a sloth.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Imagine the nerve of that yahoo that owns his own 28 ton Crane!



An old 28 ton like his isn't worth any more than your bucket. Yeah, it's cool that he owns one but I'm not going to turn my operation over to him. If he wants to sub out himself and his crane than he needs to give me an hourly. I don't need his expertise to do the job, just his equipment. He wouldn't give me an hourly, so he lost the work.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Seems like every time I tell the client that the crane is a $550 minimum the say they do not want to go that route.

Chunk the 60 ft, +30 inch red oak down in firewood sections??

Today I killed a medium-small honeylocust...


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> I climb five days a week, three hundred and sixty five days a year. I have a good grasp on what the market is for a basic removal with a large corridor and a forty foot drag.
> Personally I think spending five fifty on a crane is a waste. Maybe im missing something, the tree is compromised, there's powerlines, it on a hill or you climb like a sloth.



I just don't know what to do with you, mhw. You seem to have a very big head, it may be well earned, but it's thinking in realms it's obviously unfamiliar with. 

Let's talk about your "putting on a show" comment. Yeah, I did, and yeah, it's important to me. Very important. Like I said, this was a high dollar neighborhood and those cat's LOVE a show. "If the Jones's can afford a tree service like that than I can too!" See what I'm getting at? The next customer don't wanna look like a cheapskate to their neighbor when they hire Joe-climbitall and his trusty 5 man mexican ground crew to move thousands of pounds of debris from their yard making noise and mess for days on end. They want to puff out their chest, lay down the bucks and hire the boys that tear it up in a few hours. This is profit, BIG profit.

As far as crunching the numbers. I already did it and came out WELL ahead on this gig. So why don't you crunch the numbers too? Give them totally unreasonable amounts to what you think I spent today. Seriously...go off the ####ing deep end with your estimate on what came out of my pocket. Be sure to factor in wear and tear on equipment, mileage, fuel, crane fees, time, insurance, etc., etc., etc. I guarantee you whatever the ridiculous number is that you come up with, this job payed more. A lot more. You know why I can get that much? 

Well.....Let's talk about your "putting on a show" comment. Yeah, I did, and yeah, it's important to me. Very important. Like I said, this was a high dollar neighborhood and those cat's LOVE a show. "If the Jones's can afford a tree service like that than I can too!" See what I'm getting at? The next customer don't wanna look like a cheapskate to their neighbor when they hire Joe-climbitall and his trusty 5 man mexican ground crew to move thousands of pounds of debris from their yard making noise and mess for days on end. They want to puff out their chest, lay down the bucks and hire the boys that tear it up in a few hours. This is profit, BIG profit.


----------



## tree MDS

Very good discussion tonight! I will catch back up with y'all tomorrow on this!

Later.


----------



## beowulf343

How about some crane info. 

Was that an older link belt?


----------



## Blakesmaster

beowulf343 said:


> How about some crane info.
> 
> Was that an older link belt?



Terex. 40 ton. ?104? without the jib. Same one I used in the "goatweed" thread. Nice unit. Damn good op. Tight DZ kept me from going big but I'm getting to the point where I feel more comfortable on larger picks.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> I just don't know what to do with you, mhw. You seem to have a very big head, it may be well earned, but it's thinking in realms it's obviously unfamiliar with.
> 
> Let's talk about your "putting on a show" comment. Yeah, I did, and yeah, it's important to me. Very important. Like I said, this was a high dollar neighborhood and those cat's LOVE a show. "If the Jones's can afford a tree service like that than I can too!" See what I'm getting at? The next customer don't wanna look like a cheapskate to their neighbor when the hire Joe-climbitall and his trusty 5 man mexican ground crew to move thousands of pounds of debris from there yard making noise and mess for days on end. They want to puff out their chest, lay down the bucks and hire the boys that tear it up in a few hours. This is profit, BIG profit.
> 
> As far as crunching the numbers. I already did it and came out WELL ahead on this gig. So why don't you crunch the numbers too? Give them totally unreasonable amounts to what you think I spent today. Seriously...go off the ####ing deep end with your estimate on what came out of my pocket. Be sure to factor in wear and tear on equipment, mileage, fuel, crane fees, time, insurance, etc., etc., etc. I guarantee you whatever the ridiculous number is that you come up with, this job payed more. A lot more. You know why I can get that much?
> 
> Well.....Let's talk about your "putting on a show" comment. Yeah, I did, and yeah, it's important to me. Very important. Like I said, this was a high dollar neighborhood and those cat's LOVE a show. "If the Jones's can afford a tree service like that than I can too!" See what I'm getting at? The next customer don't wanna look like a cheapskate to their neighbor when the hire Joe-climbitall and his trusty 5 man mexican ground crew to move thousands of pounds of debris from there yard making noise and mess for days on end. They want to puff out their chest, lay down the bucks and hire the boys that tear it up in a few hours. This is profit, BIG profit.


 

Ohhh b.m. what a cliche outlook you have on client's, with a above average income . Are you really that out of touch with people who make a few more bucks then yourself. It's a removal they want a competitive price, zero property damage, a detailed clean up and a stump. Just like everbody else.
To be honest if you want to piss away money what do I care. I'm just annoyed that you are going back to your #### box apartment five hundred and fifty bucks lighter then necessary.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> I'm just annoyed that you are going back to your #### box apartment five hundred and fifty bucks lighter then necessary.



No. You want to talk #### about how bad ass a climber you are, you could give a damn what I came home with. We may have differing views on what people will pay for but I tell you this. I'm still getting jobs. At my rate. On my terms. And every god damn customer of mine has a #### eatin' grin when we roll up.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> No. You want to talk #### about how bad ass a climber you are, you could give a damn what I came home with. We may have differing views on what people will pay for but I tell you this. I'm still getting jobs. At my rate. On my terms. And every god damn customer of mine has a #### eatin' grin when we roll up.



Ill bet, your low bid is paying for that new set of golf clubs. Back to my main point, that was a simple removal, 40 feet is a extremely short drag, there was absolutely no need to rent a crane, you could be up five hundred and fifty bucks and the rich deserve no better customer service then anyone else.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Ill bet, your low bid is paying for that new set of golf clubs. Back to my main point, that was a simple removal, 40 feet is a extremely short drag, there was absolutely no need to rent a crane, you could be up five hundred and fifty bucks and the rich deserve no better customer service then anyone else.



Assuming we were able to get that tree whittled down enough to get all the brush through that 36" wide 40 foot long passageway, with fresh siding on one side and fresh landscaping on the other we'd still be rolling chunks of wood out of there tomorrow. Instead, we were done in two hours. Well worth the $550. I have to assume at this point that you're either ####ing with me or straight up retarded.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Assuming we were able to get that tree whittled down enough to get all the brush through that 36" wide 40 foot long passageway, with fresh siding on one side and fresh landscaping on the other we'd still be rolling chunks of wood out of there tomorrow. Instead, we were done in two hours. Well worth the $550. I have to assume at this point that you're either ####ing with me or straight up retarded.



Lets start from the begining.
1The majority of our work involves gates,new construction, long drags and detailed landscaping
2 I run a four man crew, from those pictures and text we would have the brush and blocks out in 4hrs or less.
3 It was so not worth spending five fifty 
4 A little of both , but that still doesn't take away from the fact that you cant climb and waisted a bunch of money.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I'm guessing the latter. lol


----------



## TreeTarget

mr. holden wood said:


> Ill bet, your low bid is paying for that new set of golf clubs. Back to my main point, that was a simple removal, 40 feet is a extremely short drag, there was absolutely no need to rent a crane, you could be up five hundred and fifty bucks and the rich deserve no better customer service then anyone else.



Great setting, looks like my house, though I would have to say from the pics that no crane would be needed, I do understand how/why some would use one...It would be well in-hand with the two of us, though...much less than 5 hours with three. Not saying we are heroes or anything, but could put those crane $$$ to much better use, and still not fret about that house. We though of using a crane on my tree, but determined it wasn't ready for the big plantation/field in the sky, so worked it differently. Nice views on those pics.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I just don't know what to do with you, mhw. You seem to have a very big head, it may be well earned, but it's thinking in realms it's obviously unfamiliar with.
> 
> Let's talk about your "putting on a show" comment. Yeah, I did, and yeah, it's important to me. Very important. Like I said, this was a high dollar neighborhood and those cat's LOVE a show. "If the Jones's can afford a tree service like that than I can too!" See what I'm getting at? The next customer don't wanna look like a cheapskate to their neighbor when they hire Joe-climbitall and his trusty 5 man mexican ground crew to move thousands of pounds of debris from their yard making noise and mess for days on end. They want to puff out their chest, lay down the bucks and hire the boys that tear it up in a few hours. This is profit, BIG profit.
> 
> As far as crunching the numbers. I already did it and came out WELL ahead on this gig. So why don't you crunch the numbers too? Give them totally unreasonable amounts to what you think I spent today. Seriously...go off the ####ing deep end with your estimate on what came out of my pocket. Be sure to factor in wear and tear on equipment, mileage, fuel, crane fees, time, insurance, etc., etc., etc. I guarantee you whatever the ridiculous number is that you come up with, this job payed more. A lot more. You know why I can get that much?
> 
> Well.....Let's talk about your "putting on a show" comment. Yeah, I did, and yeah, it's important to me. Very important. Like I said, this was a high dollar neighborhood and those cat's LOVE a show. "If the Jones's can afford a tree service like that than I can too!" See what I'm getting at? The next customer don't wanna look like a cheapskate to their neighbor when they hire Joe-climbitall and his trusty 5 man mexican ground crew to move thousands of pounds of debris from their yard making noise and mess for days on end. They want to puff out their chest, lay down the bucks and hire the boys that tear it up in a few hours. This is profit, BIG profit.



Lol hard to say if its earned of not as he does all that climbing but never photo's
Don't mind him blakes he pulled that crap on me once too and I was climbing before he was born!


----------



## jefflovstrom

:


ropensaddle said:


> Lol hard to say if its earned of not as he does all that climbing but never photo's
> Don't mind him blakes he pulled that crap on me once too and I was climbing before he was born!



:agree2:
Jeff


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> I climb five days a week, three hundred and sixty five days a year. .



If you climb 5 days a week.....

you aren't climbing 365 days a year dumass

why not dumb your jobs down even more and save the money on chainsaws :monkey:


----------



## tree md




----------



## Blakesmaster

Thanks guys. I just started shaking my head after he kept going the other night. A full load of chips in my truck. 2 8's and 1 12' saw log loaded onto another contractor's mini dump for milling. A full load of wood in my chip truck and a packed 18 ft trailer with the Dingo and wood. 4 hours to do it manually.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

mr. holden wood said:


> Ohhh b.m. what a cliche outlook you have on client's, with a above average income . Are you really that out of touch with people who make a few more bucks then yourself. It's a removal they want a competitive price, zero property damage, a detailed clean up and a stump. Just like everbody else.
> To be honest if you want to piss away money what do I care. I'm just annoyed that you are going back to your #### box apartment five hundred and fifty bucks lighter then necessary.



You do have a point, but why be such a jackazz about it?

I think this is just the common problem of a climber from the PNW talking to someone from the Midwest, our huge trees are your average trees. 

Sometimes talking to a PNW climber is like talking to a grandpa, they climb trees that are taller, fatter, wider...while it is raining. 

BTW, i guess that makes Roger B a wimp for using a crane when it will fit?


----------



## tree md

Worked in the dark getting cleaned up yesterday. I did my last tree in the twilight. I only did 5 trees yesterday but they were all mature, large oaks. All prunes. I spent 3 hours in the first tree and 2 in the second. Lots of dead in the tops and they sprawled. Had to take some weight out of the crown as well. Just a good full service prune. Also had my groundy grind 19 stumps.

I am going to great pains to make these trees look nice because it is in a gated community with million dollar homes. Plus the guy is a big wig with the largest car dealership in the area and I want his referrals. Anyway, I spent way too long in his trees. I handed out two cards to passersby who requested them. the guy seemed to be really pleased so that's what's important.

I've done 40 trees in my last 5 days work. I've used spikes on one of them. That's more rope work then I can remember doing in quite awhile... I'm a little sore. 

Servicing equipment today and getting ready to start another large job tomorrow.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Ohhh b.m. what a cliche outlook you have on client's, with a above average income . Are you really that out of touch with people who make a few more bucks then yourself. It's a removal they want a competitive price, zero property damage, a detailed clean up and a stump. Just like everbody else.
> To be honest if you want to piss away money what do I care. I'm just annoyed that you are going back to your #### box apartment five hundred and fifty bucks lighter then necessary.



WHO CARES how he removes a tree , what effect does it have on you 2k miles away(thankGod) , I don't care if he cuts it into toothpicks if the video is cool than he's the man , I think you may a huge tree jammed sideways up your can....


----------



## Damon

Shelled out some clams yesterday to buy myself a brandy new 441 took it to work today and made the first cut for my notch in what was left of a 24" ash stick we were gonna drop and promptly hit a duplex nail about 8 inches in and destroyed a brand new loop of chain with a brand new saw in the first cut it had ever seen.... aside from that the saw is pretty sweet


----------



## treeclimber101

Damon said:


> Shelled out some clams yesterday to buy myself a brandy new 441 took it to work today and made the first cut for my notch in what was left of a 24" ash stick we were gonna drop and promptly hit a duplex nail about 8 inches in and destroyed a brand new loop of chain with a brand new saw in the first cut it had ever seen.... aside from that the saw is pretty sweet



Yea they are , the have nice power with a 25" B and C on it


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> If you climb 5 days a week.....
> 
> you aren't climbing 365 days a year dumass
> 
> why not dumb your jobs down even more and save the money on chainsaws :monkey:



 

This thread is getting funnier as it goes on..


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> Rained like hell but we got it done. About 2 hours with the crane. Woulda been a fun job if it weren't for the rain. The tree was an easy enough climb and rig but we would have had to bring it all through a 36" passageway down the entire side of the house. Talked to the neighbor, traded him a load of chips for use of his driveway and yard, brought the crane in and got it done. Cost me $558.90 on the crane. Well ####ing worth it IMO.



Will admit not too large a crane job 

But hey.. it does save a crap load of time if that is how you want to do it. Cool effect for the customer as well if they want to stand and watch it.. much more interesting to watch than simply dropping and carrying..


----------



## TreeClimber57

fishercat said:


> That's cheap for that Crane.worth every penny and impressive to the neighbors.



Agreed.. and frankly with the time saved.. not sure how it would factor out in the end. 

But if you added in the time (cost) to do manually.. then subtracted from crane cost.. makes the crane look even cheaper!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> This thread is getting funnier as it goes on..



I hear ya, One of my favorite show's. Some of the commercials are pretty good too!
Jeff


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Iv'e never done a crane job. Seems by he time I crunch the numbers I always come out ahead doing it another way. If I had a bigger chipper that might be a different story though. Use a crane to take whole pine tops then put them right through an 18" chipper. Someday maybe..... Mike


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Gotta luv em!*

Helpin' lot's.
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> If you climb 5 days a week.....
> 
> you aren't climbing 365 days a year dumass
> 
> why not dumb your jobs down even more and save the money on chainsaws :monkey:



Never said I was, I climb five days a week year round. Most of the time it's in trees that your old bucket couldn't reach the first scaffold branch. Did you notice that b.m. didn't say a bad word to me after all the trash talkin I did. A couple months back I gave him a hard time when he rented a crane for a Japanese maple removal but he never resorted to insults. The younger generation talks differently these days it's something you just don't understand. 
Today I cabled and pruned eighty foot codom western red cedar,pruned a 90 foot white pine,pruned a 80 foot hemlock and pruned two sixty foot deodar cedars.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Yup*

It helps chipping too.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Did a huge bur oak today, big jungle-gym. Haz-deadwood, house clearance and raise.

Having the Toy to go up it twice made it fun for an old fart like me


----------



## mr. holden wood

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You do have a point, but why be such a jackazz about it?
> 
> I think this is just the common problem of a climber from the PNW talking to someone from the Midwest, our huge trees are your average trees.
> 
> Sometimes talking to a PNW climber is like talking to a grandpa, they climb trees that are taller, fatter, wider...while it is raining.
> 
> BTW, i guess that makes Roger B a wimp for using a crane when it will fit?



Call me what you want, but i call it as I see it. That little oak would be one of three jobs for the day 4 me and id be home drinkin a micro brew by 330A crane was a total profit waste, but like I said before to each his own. 
If you have to rent a crane it should be used for very specific removals(hills,power lines, compromised trees, extremely long drags etc.. . You guys arent doing him any favors blowin smoke up his ass.
Roger is no wimp and because of that I would guess he can count on one hand how many days a year he rents a crane.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You do have a point, but why be such a jackazz about it?
> 
> I think this is just the common problem of a climber from the PNW talking to someone from the Midwest, our huge trees are your average trees.
> 
> Sometimes talking to a PNW climber is like talking to a grandpa, they climb trees that are taller, fatter, wider...while it is raining.
> 
> BTW, i guess that makes Roger B a wimp for using a crane when it will fit?



Well, This is the first time I get annoyed when the post deserve's a rep!
Great post, JPS.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Call me what you want, but i call it as I see it. That little oak would be one of three jobs for the day 4 me and id be home drinkin a micro brew by 330A crane was a total profit waste, but like I said before to each his own.
> If you have to rent a crane it should be used for very specific removals(hills,power lines, compromised trees, extremely long drags etc.. . You guys arent doing him any favors blowin smoke up his ass.
> Roger is no wimp and because of that I would guess he can count on one hand how many days a year he rents a crane.



Still convinced you can pull all that material down that corridor in 4 hours, huh? Suppose your he-man crew coulda got those saw logs out on their shoulders too? BTW, I'm still waiting for you to crunch the numbers and show me how much money I lost.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Never said I was, I climb five days a week year round. Most of the time it's in trees that your old bucket couldn't reach the first scaffold branch. Did you notice that b.m. didn't say a bad word to me after all the trash talkin I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bucket would reach any of the trees you mention below but how do you prune a white pine? Sounds pretty easy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple months back I gave him a hard time when he rented a crane for a Japanese maple removal but he never resorted to insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He rented a crane for a Japanese maple removal? Man I gotta see that vid. Top of the tree bout the height of the truck cab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cabled and pruned eighty foot codom western red cedar,pruned a 90 foot white pine,pruned a 80 foot hemlock and pruned two sixty foot deodar cedars.[/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And.......:dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman82

Secured a crane job for this coming Friday (storm damage) tried to deliver 1 bill for the job I did yesterday, and attempted to get paid for a job I did last month... other than the crane gig, nothing went as expected. Tomorrow they call for rain... yet again  so I should be able to get a lot of my leftover errands finished. It's funny though, I went 11+ years without ever touching a crane job, looked at a few, but was always too expensive, by the end of this week I will have done 3 this year.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Call me what you want, but i call it as I see it. That little oak would be one of three jobs for the day 4 me and id be home drinkin a micro brew by 330A crane was a total profit waste, but like I said before to each his own.
> If you have to rent a crane it should be used for very specific removals(hills,power lines, compromised trees, extremely long drags etc.. . You guys arent doing him any favors blowin smoke up his ass.
> Roger is no wimp and because of that I would guess he can count on one hand how many days a year he rents a crane.



Ok I call you a troll, climber wanna be, prolly six year old on mommy's puter. There; I said it lol. Now, if you must know, I was kidding but really feller, we really don't know if you climb or are just a blowhard. You come in here insulting most everyone at some point who shows their gig and shares their day and seem to think your opinion carries weight. I think you have problems dealing with other people in general and your boss prolly a great man, is taxed to death by your over confident behavior. Tell you what , I propose you post up some pics and show us all how to do tree work, I mean, after all, it's just killing you to not show everyone how much better you are eh:monkey: Post em up pal, watcha say?


----------



## tree md

I haven't done a crane job in over a year. I've bid a few but haven't won any bids on crane work lately. I really prefer not to use one if I don't have to. The cheapest I can get a small one for here is around $600 for a four hour min and it always ends up being more. 

Don't get me wrong, I love to use the crane but if I don't absolutely have to have one I would rather put men to work. Everybody and their brother is asking me for a job right now. If I have to take an extra day it doesn't bother me to do so and put some money in a few guys pockets. Especially since I have slowed down. A couple of years ago I was doing about 1 craner a month. Business has really slowed down here since then tho.

We used to take everything we could reach with the crane when I worked with services that had one. Pretty easy pickings.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> He rented a crane for a Japanese maple removal? Man I gotta see that vid. Top of the tree bout the height of the truck cab?



Remember, this is the PNW, where the champion crabapple is +90ft


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm still waiting for you to crunch the numbers and show me how much money I lost.



Well, it is not how much you lost.. BUT how much at the end of the day you made  That is what counts.

So.. what did you loose. The cost of crane, think that was around $550.. minus what it would have cost you to pay crew to manually take out materials. Also maybe a bit more clean up to figure in as hauling it out would leave some additional debris along the way that the crane would not. (also if you want to get real fancy you have to factor in some incidental business expenses, vehicle depreciation, etc.. as that all costs money per hour on the job)

Now when all finished that.. then you have your loss..

Or do you.. if you are busy enough to keep the crews running full time each day then maybe you had time to fit in another small job with time saved by using the crane!! Gee.. depending on what that was - how close to travel to, etc.. who knows.. maybe .. just maybe.. you actually made some extra money by using the crane. Only you know


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He rented a crane for a Japanese maple removal? Man I gotta see that vid. Top of the tree bout the height of the truck cab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.. gotta keep the crane operators food on the table too
> Share the wealth!!
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

When I was young I knew I wanted to have my own biz. When I did my first day of tree work I knew that was the biz. I made a list of equipment I wanted (which has changed a little over the years but I still keep a list). When I did my first crane job in 1971, a crane went on that list.

I first rented and subbed cranes (still sub big cranes or when I need a really good op) to get used to using one and pricing one. 

The whole idea is say some knuckle head bids the same you do on a removal and you use a crane. He takes 2 days to do the job and you take a half day. You pay a little for the crane (and maybe op if you sub) BUT

You got a day and a half to make up that money and lots more on the knuckle head. Who wins? You do.....unless you go home and pound "micro brews" and aren't out there meeting people and selling mass jobs. The more you sell the more you can bid cause you got a backlog.

I LIVE in the upper echelon of the bids. I bid the high dolla client and they pay the bucks. Not interested in the low ball jobs.

To do this you can't be just a take down guy. You gotta be able to know all and handle all that a big sweet talkin outfit does. Ya gotta have all the toys they do so the ho doesn't see you setting up camp in their front yard for what a top level co. will knock the schit outta with all the right moves.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well, it is not how much you lost.. BUT how much at the end of the day you made  That is what counts.
> 
> So.. what did you loose. The cost of crane, think that was around $550.. minus what it would have cost you to pay crew to manually take out materials. Also maybe a bit more clean up to figure in as hauling it out would leave some additional debris along the way that the crane would not. (also if you want to get real fancy you have to factor in some incidental business expenses, vehicle depreciation, etc.. as that all costs money per hour on the job)
> 
> Now when all finished that.. then you have your loss..
> 
> Or do you.. if you are busy enough to keep the crews running full time each day then maybe you had time to fit in another small job with time saved by using the crane!! Gee.. depending on what that was - how close to travel to, etc.. who knows.. maybe .. just maybe.. you actually made some extra money by using the crane. Only you know




Kinda hard to do by a ####ty cell phone pic. lol Apparently mhw has it figured out though. So I'm waiting.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> When I was young I knew I wanted to have my own biz. When I did my first day of tree work I knew that was the biz. I made a list of equipment I wanted (which has changed a little over the years but I still keep a list). When I did my first crane job in 1971, a crane went on that list.
> 
> I first rented and subbed cranes (still sub big cranes or when I need a really good op) to get used to using one and pricing one.
> 
> The whole idea is say some knuckle head bids the same you do on a removal and you use a crane. He takes 2 days to do the job and you take a half day. You pay a little for the crane (and maybe op if you sub) BUT
> 
> You got a day and a half to make up that money and lots more on the knuckle head. Who wins? You do.....unless you go home and pound "micro brews" and aren't out there meeting people and selling mass jobs. The more you sell the more you can bid cause you got a backlog.
> 
> I LIVE in the upper echelon of the bids. I bid the high dolla client and they pay the bucks. Not interested in the low ball jobs.
> 
> To do this you can't be just a take down guy. You gotta be able to know all and handle all that a big sweet talkin outfit does. Ya gotta have all the toys they do so the ho doesn't see you setting up camp in their front yard for what a top level co. will knock the schit outta with all the right moves.:greenchainsaw:



Good post, tv. Would rep you if I could.


----------



## tree md

Talked to my client yesterday evening and confirmed that I would be there first thing this morning... She told me not to come until after 9... Said she doesn't like to get up that early, lol. Job is literally right up the street. Oh well, I think I'll have another cup of coffee...


----------



## treevet

:biggrinbounce2: MAN.....this weather is sweeeeeeet :rockn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

never mind.


----------



## TreeTarget

Hiked half-way up and down the hill I talked about last week...Much smoother and much, much easier. Feel bad about the throw-line that broke twice in the 5 or 6 trees we did today. Still, had a good day in the sun, and made up for tool losses that needed addressing. Shop time tomorrow and finishing some of a bathroom. No rest for the groundie...


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I came home and my daughter did this!!!
> Jeff
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch ? v=xC8sb_xareO



no loado


----------



## treevet

bb king and jeffy sing thrill is gone....:biggrinbounce2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE_NEO2UfBQ&feature=player_embedded

man, i wanna nail every aspect of every job the way that man (bb) nails a song


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> When I was young I knew I wanted to have my own biz. When I did my first day of tree work I knew that was the biz. I made a list of equipment I wanted (which has changed a little over the years but I still keep a list). When I did my first crane job in 1971, a crane went on that list.
> 
> I first rented and subbed cranes (still sub big cranes or when I need a really good op) to get used to using one and pricing one.
> 
> The whole idea is say some knuckle head bids the same you do on a removal and you use a crane. He takes 2 days to do the job and you take a half day. You pay a little for the crane (and maybe op if you sub) BUT
> 
> You got a day and a half to make up that money and lots more on the knuckle head. Who wins? You do.....unless you go home and pound "micro brews" and aren't out there meeting people and selling mass jobs. The more you sell the more you can bid cause you got a backlog.
> 
> I LIVE in the upper echelon of the bids. I bid the high dolla client and they pay the bucks. Not interested in the low ball jobs.
> 
> To do this you can't be just a take down guy. You gotta be able to know all and handle all that a big sweet talkin outfit does. Ya gotta have all the toys they do so the ho doesn't see you setting up camp in their front yard for what a top level co. will knock the schit outta with all the right moves.:greenchainsaw:



+1


----------



## deevo

*Todays work*

Did this sugar maple, was next to the house and work shop, and oh yeah 5 newly transplanted spruces! Plus trimmed up a big sugar maple overhanging the house, dropped 2 big old beech tree's as well ....good thing was it was only a minute down the street from me! Was windy as ...u know what today! But got everything done safely! Homeowner took these.....turned out okay!


----------



## deevo

*a few more*

from the previous post!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> bb king and jeffy sing thrill is gone....:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE_NEO2UfBQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> man, i wanna nail every aspect of every job the way that man (bb) nails a song



Look out your window- can you see me?! Hhahahahaha!
Jeff


----------



## Johndirt82

A big oak , beetles got to it. took a little creative work but came down with out a hitch.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Look out your window- can you see me?! Hhahahahaha!
> Jeff



Not yet but thanks for the heads up. I'll grab the scatter gun and put some rock salt in it. Might wanta put a yellow pages in the back of yer pants.


----------



## tree md

Got a new guy tomorrow. Gonna do three light prunes so we can get some one on one time together. He's a young guy; 19. Gonna spend a few hours with him and gauge his aptitude. I never offer to teach someone to climb but I have to admit, when I have a young one start with me I am always hopeful. Would love to have another to teach with the desire and aptitude. It's like having a fresh canvas.

Anyway, training day early morning then on to my big job.


----------



## treeman82

Today was an interesting one, from prepping for tomorrow's crane job, to helping some friends, doing some banking, and of course the inevitable breakdown... water pump in the dump truck went. Gonna have to make do till the weekend.


----------



## TonyX3M

off to the doc's office this morning - took down two easy pines yesterday - in the middle of blocking out second stub (had a pretty small LZ- about 5'X5') got sharp pain in back of my palm. Tuffed it out and finished job with left hand, but this morning its all swollen and I can't hold even a coffee cup- so another wasted day for me -theres been way too many of them lately...


----------



## TreeTarget

Climbed up and down that same hill for the third day, one more to go...near the bottom, so things are looking up...excuse the pun. Pitched walnuts at a sycamore, and leaned how to sing AC/DC like Bob Dylan or Tom Petty...whichever is uglier. Looking forward to the next time I hear Judas Priest...that will be too much.

Looking forward to a long weekend with time in the shop and the bathroom...repairs, not parasites. Calluses are our friends...


----------



## tree md

Spent the past two days working one on one with my newest groundy...

19, quiet, hardworking, intelligent! 

The kid is so smart it's not even funny. LOL, the first day he ran every time I gave him a direction. Charlie hustle!

He is a friend of mine's son so it's kind of a funny situation... It's like I'm grading him. Lol, his dad's a pretty good friend and he calls me about twice a day to make sure the kid is working.

Anyway, did a few small trims with him. Taught him a couple of knots yesterday while I rope climbed, showed him what I do and got to know him. I've been doing this 20 years for a living so you better believe, if there is an easiest way to do something on the ground I've learned it.

The kid figured out the easiest route of egress on his own. He put a wheel barrel that was on the job site into play on his own without me having to suggest it. I had him pull the truck up while I pruned some limbs over the driveway and when I told him to load some limbs out of the back He pulled the truck back down the driveway close to the pile without me having to tell him to do so. Do you know how many people I have to direct to do things like that over and over and over again...???

Anyway, he's been working with me for a couple of days, learning the ropes, seeing mister nice guy on a couple of slow easy ones... He's gonna get his cherry busted next week on the big one we have to do... Bad tree guys... Not a lot of risk because I got a good, live central leader to tie into but very risky for property... Anyway, the kid will get introduced to the crew then and see me in drill sergeant mode...

So far he is working out really well. I haven't put my life in his hands yet but I've already made him love me... 

I'll hit him with the "hold this rope, if you drop it I die" routine next week then tell him what an important member of the team his is now. Which he is, he just don't know it yet. For now he is on pole saw patrol... 

We need a thread about grooming groundies...


----------



## treeman82

My crane job on Friday went off without a hitch. Buddy of mine stopped over with his log trailer at the end of the day for what should have been some nice oak logs. Well when I made some of the cuts for the crane, we encountered some big blue markings... so those nice logs all went to somebody else. 

Yesterday I helped a friend out on one of his jobs, now we worked at this house I think either this past spring, or the one prior to that. After that job was complete, my friend couldn't find his newish Stihl 250 that had been used on the job, and never recovered it, felt it had been stolen off the truck back at his place. Yesterday we finished up, and headed back. He calls me about an hour later, had I seen his 020, because he can't find it.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> My crane job on Friday went off without a hitch. Buddy of mine stopped over with his log trailer at the end of the day for what should have been some nice oak logs. Well when I made some of the cuts for the crane, we encountered some big blue markings... so those nice logs all went to somebody else.
> 
> Yesterday I helped a friend out on one of his jobs, now we worked at this house I think either this past spring, or the one prior to that. After that job was complete, my friend couldn't find his newish Stihl 250 that had been used on the job, and never recovered it, felt it had been stolen off the truck back at his place. Yesterday we finished up, and headed back. He calls me about an hour later, had I seen his 020, because he can't find it.



sounds like an accusation given the circumstances?


----------



## TonyX3M

*Question?!*

HOW!!! the hell you manage to loose 1 saw- loosing two is what I call stupidity 
:censored:


----------



## TreeTarget

tree md said:


> Spent the past two days working one on one with my newest groundy...
> 
> 19, quiet, hardworking, intelligent!
> 
> The kid is so smart it's not even funny. LOL, the first day he ran every time I gave him a direction. Charlie hustle!
> 
> He is a friend of mine's son so it's kind of a funny situation... It's like I'm grading him. Lol, his dad's a pretty good friend and he calls me about twice a day to make sure the kid is working.
> 
> Anyway, did a few small trims with him. Taught him a couple of knots yesterday while I rope climbed, showed him what I do and got to know him. I've been doing this 20 years for a living so you better believe, if there is an easiest way to do something on the ground I've learned it.
> 
> The kid figured out the easiest route of egress on his own. He put a wheel barrel that was on the job site into play on his own without me having to suggest it. I had him pull the truck up while I pruned some limbs over the driveway and when I told him to load some limbs out of the back He pulled the truck back down the driveway close to the pile without me having to tell him to do so. Do you know how many people I have to direct to do things like that over and over and over again...???
> 
> Anyway, he's been working with me for a couple of days, learning the ropes, seeing mister nice guy on a couple of slow easy ones... He's gonna get his cherry busted next week on the big one we have to do... Bad tree guys... Not a lot of risk because I got a good, live central leader to tie into but very risky for property... Anyway, the kid will get introduced to the crew then and see me in drill sergeant mode...
> 
> So far he is working out really well. I haven't put my life in his hands yet but I've already made him love me...
> 
> I'll hit him with the "hold this rope, if you drop it I die" routine next week then tell him what an important member of the team his is now. Which he is, he just don't know it yet. For now he is on pole saw patrol...
> 
> We need a thread about grooming groundies...



Great post...seems the kid may have a liking for the job if he's that eager and able. Might be one hell of an asset for the next 20 yrs if you work it right.

The boss I had in WI was a good guy, and though not drill instructorish about things, I had seen the toll that volcanic explosions of temper and misbidding took on his business. He had hired alot of yes men before I signed on, and by the end of my 2nd day, he'd had to fire all but two of us. Learned alot with him and when he sent me out on my own (with little understanding) when he fired the other guy a week later for dragging the chipper a few miles down the road. To this day, I cannot see how I lived through that time...but I was always careful, regardless, and if I had questions (back in those days, we had these useful communications devices we called "cb's,") I could always talk with him about the problem.
The slave-driver I work for now doesn't have the fancy equipment and big budget, but pursues higher quality. He is pretty informative when I have a question and will readily show me ways to do things better/easier. And though I am not the best when it comes to what I do, the only time I usually have to worry about his temper is when his sugar levels are low. Or when I do something stupid. Or when I break something. Or when I take pictures he doesn't want taken. Or when... 
Have had a thread going here awhile for groundies and info that could help us do a bit better...You've been there...

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=130048

Been kinda slow lately, but we have been pretty busy, either outside or in the shop. Would love to see some of those with experience put some more things up... Get that boy online and he can learn alot on the site. I know that my life has been a somewhat easier as far as the job goes, from some of the things I've picked up here. Can always use alot more, though...sure the boss would agree, even if he'd just eaten a candy bar.


----------



## treeman82

treevet said:


> sounds like an accusation given the circumstances?



I've been driving my truck to the jobsites lately, so it is concievable that I could have put the saw on my truck to bring it back to his place. He was able to go back to the place and find it this time, it was sitting on a pile of stone.


----------



## treevet

around here that saw would disappear in minutes after forgotten on a job site.


----------



## 046

just driving by.... saying howdy...
thought I'd show off some new goodies.


----------



## Jumper

Thanksgiving Day here-ate turkey!


----------



## tree MDS

046 said:


> just driving by.... saying howdy...
> thought I'd show off some new goodies.



You shouldn't flaunt your jewelry like that...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You shouldn't flaunt your jewelry like that...



Nose ring ear rings and nipple rings and we call ya tackle box lol


----------



## treevet

think what we do is dangerous?

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/27/video-moscow-motorcyclists-crazy-high-speed-commute/#continued


----------



## deevo

Jumper said:


> Thanksgiving Day here-ate turkey!



Yep, same here, Turkey Sunday, Monday and leftovers for the week!:agree2:


----------



## treevet

Happy Thanksgiving Canadians:kilt::wave::kilt:

(belated)


----------



## tree md

046 said:


> just driving by.... saying howdy...
> thought I'd show off some new goodies.



Ooh, ahh, that's what I call some bling!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> think what we do is dangerous?
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/27/video-moscow-motorcyclists-crazy-high-speed-commute/#continued



That is a awesome video and I saw his life flash at least three times , good stuff..


----------



## treevet

yeah really, and if you ride you esp. know how amazing it is he lived thru that. that's almost as bad as cowboy poker lol.


----------



## TreeTarget

treevet said:


> think what we do is dangerous?
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/27/video-moscow-motorcyclists-crazy-high-speed-commute/#continued



More dangerous or more intelligent?


----------



## treevet

we tipped over a 105 foot 3' dia stone dead co dom hackberry over a garage for 2 grand. no bark on entire upper 50'. have to be crazy to climb it but, we don't have to play that game. got the 75' picker to it thru a dismantled fence and curved around some trees to way in the back yard. ground is like concrete here as we are in an extreme drought.


----------



## tree md

Been working with the kid still. I've worked 9 days straight, I think he's been with me 5 days now. When I tell him the objective of speed is what we need for this task and when I tell him we need to slow down and make this look good on another, he is able to discern the difference and accomplish what I tell him to in the established time frame.

Lol, he has a little hottie he is fooling with around here and is working to be with her... LOL, her father has a burn pile up on his farm and everyday the kid want's me to load him up with a load of brush so he can take it up there. :hmm3grin2orange:

Called his dad and told him to make sure he has some steel toes and a pair of leather work gloves for the next job... Told his step mom that he is is young and clumsy and he will see thousands of pounds of wood coming down on a rope and he his liable to get his foot under something; told her when he has been doing it 20 years and works above the drop zone he can wear boots like I do... Told his dad that he is polite and intelligent and he is working out fine... Told his dad to give him a couple of months with me and I'll turn him into a big, bad sumbeach...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Johndirt82

I sold my 395xpw that was in like new condition. after rebuilding my 288xp I wanted 2 of them so the 395 had to go. Wasn't too happy with it anyways. Ill keep the 660 though


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Been working with the kid still. I've worked 9 days straight, I think he's been with me 5 days now. When I tell him the objective of speed is what we need for this task and when I tell him we need to slow down and make this look good on another, he is able to discern the difference and accomplish what I tell him to in the established time frame.
> 
> Lol, he has a little hottie he is fooling with around here and is working to be with her... LOL, her father has a burn pile up on his farm and everyday the kid want's me to load him up with a load of brush so he can take it up there. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Called his dad and told him to make sure he has some steel toes and a pair of leather work gloves for the next job... Told his step mom that he is is young and clumsy and he will see thousands of pounds of wood coming down on a rope and he his liable to get his foot under something; told her when he has been doing it 20 years and works above the drop zone he can wear boots like I do... Told his dad that he is polite and intelligent and he is working out fine... Told his dad to give him a couple of months with me and I'll turn him into a big, bad sumbeach...:hmm3grin2orange:




Hey MD man that's awesome sounds like you have a good find there. I'm sure he is learning a few life lessons on top of how to do the job. Keep up the good work I would be willing to bet that no matter what this kid does in life he will look back at this time working for you as a huge experience.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

My newbie showed up for his third day late for the third time. I payed him for the other days and sent him on his way. What a pain in the butt! We finished taking down 3 big pines then installed a cable and pruned a spruce. 5 big logs in the F-450 about 24"x 8.5' each. Dingo kicked butt! Good day!

Mike


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mikecutstrees said:


> My newbie showed up for his third day late for the third time. I payed him for the other days and sent him on his way. What a pain in the butt! We finished taking down 3 big pines then installed a cable and pruned a spruce. 5 big logs in the F-450 about 24"x 8.5' each. Dingo kicked butt! Good day!
> 
> Mike



I tried to rep you because your post was so up-lifting!
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

jefflovstrom said:


> I tried to rep you because your post was so up-lifting!
> Jeff



Vulture...we have lots of them 'round here. Explaination? Look at a Snoopy comic when he is pulling the vulture routine...gloating and waiting for the roadkill to occur before comment. The critique side is not far off my son, strike me down with all of your wit, and your journey towards the darkside will be complete. You just watch nascar for the wrecks, don't you? ...come on...admit it...


----------



## jefflovstrom

:monkey:
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

TreeTarget said:


> Vulture...we have lots of them 'round here. Explaination? Look at a Snoopy comic when he is pulling the vulture routine...gloating and waiting for the roadkill to occur before comment. The critique side is not far off my son, strike me down with all of your wit, and your journey towards the darkside will be complete. You just watch nascar for the wrecks, don't you? ...come on...admit it...



I watch nascar to be continually be amazed at how hot the **********, dorky drivers wives are. You know a few of them are sleeping with the crew members.


----------



## tree md

Finished my job at 7 PM last night. Hunting clothes washed, truck loaded and I'm heading to the woods to hunt this morning... Nothing on my schedule until Wednesday except arranging for a line drop for Wednesday's job. That is until the phone rings... Been working two weeks straight with no days off so I am ready for some woods time... And maybe a nap.


----------



## Jumper

Looking for a new job online this weekend. Hopefully my replacement in the current job shows up the first day unlike the last guy!!


----------



## Damon

Started a pruning job today deadwooding an enormous wolf pine that is the craziest treei have ever seen the thing has branches that are 20 inches in diameter grow out from the stump the turn and grow all the way around to the other side of the tree and then straight up 80 feet the but log must be damn near 4 feet through im gonna get some pics monday of a branch that had broken of that i cut back to the branch collar the reaction wood is unbelievable the heart wood is no more the an inch and a half from the top edge of the bark and at the underside of the branch there is a growth ring that is 1 inch wide man im telling you this thing has seen some crazy weather it is wild


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I pruned a Big pin oak off a rope. 2.5 hours in the tree. Looks great now. Delivered some firewood and did some repairs. A good Sat.... Mike


----------



## jefflovstrom

Damon said:


> Started a pruning job today deadwooding an enormous wolf pine that is the craziest treei have ever seen the thing has branches that are 20 inches in diameter grow out from the stump the turn and grow all the way around to the other side of the tree and then straight up 80 feet the but log must be damn near 4 feet through im gonna get some pics monday of a branch that had broken of that i cut back to the branch collar the reaction wood is unbelievable the heart wood is no more the an inch and a half from the top edge of the bark and at the underside of the branch there is a growth ring that is 1 inch wide man im telling you this thing has seen some crazy weather it is wild



I am excited!!! Let me see the pic's! OMG! 
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

Didn't "work," but worked anyway. Chucked some firewood and carved on my first bear with a chainsaw. Will be putting pics up later.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I am excited!!! Let me see the pic's! OMG!
> Jeff



Stop it, yur killin me!


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## Jumper

Went to church, bought some groceries and right now sitting in the library using free internet to apply for a new job!


----------



## Cutler tree

Jumper, what church did you attend? I knew a girl who's father was a preacher in edmonton apastolic christian church. It was a long time ago her name was Renea


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's been a dam ugly. dismal, cloudy, rainy, cool, wet, dewy, yucky weekend in San Diego! Tomorrow is supposed to worse.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Hunting this AM then I'm doing a medium Maple removal at 1 PM.


----------



## Jumper

Cutler tree said:


> Jumper, what church did you attend? I knew a girl who's father was a preacher in edmonton apastolic christian church. It was a long time ago her name was Renea



Not that one....

Beverly Alliance


----------



## treeman82

Looked at a job today that included removing 3 sugar maples between a house and the road. Told the guy 5,500 and he got quiet. Asked how much would he save if he had somebody come in and take down 2 branches from the worst tree... meanwhile the 2 branches are worth almost a grand to get down. Told him he'd save a few hundred bucks, tops. See what happens. Also looked at a stump grinding job.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I was grinding stumps, started this Silver Maple, it had a 2ft high retaining wall around it, that was about 5ft out from the trunk, all the way around, no problem, knock the dirt out of the way, grind stump, right! WRONG! after a little dirt moving realized that the home owner built said wall to cover a HUGE stump, typical Maple, has huge root ball above the ground! buried under the dirt & mulch, now the HO told me that the trunk went straight in and they put the planter there about 10 years ago, told me there was no visible roots on the surface, so I agreed. BACKFIRE! about 80% wood 20% soil, gunna fill my dump trailer with grindings from one stump! So much grindings, I am bringing in skidloader!
Home owner says "those we not there!,sorry, but those had to grow there since we put in the wall" I just smiled and said "ya....must have!" I wont ask him for more money, can tell he is waiting for it and has a answer ready. He already made a comment about how fast we took the tree down compared to what he paid. I will just eat it and move on. Next time I see one of those, I think I will inspect it a little harder with a little less confidence in what I am told is supposed to be there!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Really? Where you gonna anchor?
> Jeff



uh, maybe to a truck? uhhh? Uhhh? Huh?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I bid new work then went scouting for deer. Oh and got this in the mail lol



What is it?


----------



## treemandan

I have been home, out of work, since last Wed when my kid broke out with a nasty case of the hives which freaked me out pretty dam good. A few days into it she looked like she was beaten with a hose from head to toe though she seemed to feel allright. Took her back to school today finally.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rain day. Sent the guys home.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

*What I did for the last week*







some of my best work


----------



## treemandan

On Columbus day weekend we went up to Hawk Mountain for a few days.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Cool pics.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Very cool Dan.

Rain day here as well. Didn't have anything scheduled anyway. Was planning on doing a little saw maintenance today in the shop. Got a call on another referral and have to go look at it this afternoon; 5 removals and 2 prunes. Also have to look at another tree for a neighbor; just remove a few dead stubs.

Start 3 large prunes tomorrow.


----------



## treeslayer

Has The DAN bought her a new tribe saddle yet? I have one, the are so much fun for the kids....


----------



## TonyX3M

got 3 removals tomorrow - piece of cake- all bucket work, but the weather suppose to be pretty bad- freezing rain and wind 22- 30mph, temps in low 30-s, well its been that way almost all last week. Although I cant complain - its still food on the table- just the way fall is over here- and the jobs are getting scarce...


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Has The DAN bought her a new tribe saddle yet? I have one, the are so much fun for the kids....



Oh you bet! She has been in it for a few years now. Its used a lot for our tire swing and I have pulled her up a few bigger sticks. When she climbs the smaller ones I just stand below and keep a hand on her, she is just turning 5 so she should be ready to climb them with just a top rope.
Her mother gets quite worked up with some of the stuff , it makes it dangerous when she is around with the mouth. I am not trying to make my wife look bad I am just using laymen's terms.
When I was 6 I fell 7 feet onto a rock. I landed square on my softspot and to make matters worse while I sat there sobbing and trying to focus on the pile of rocks there behind the garage a bee came by and stung me on the lip and when I told my mom she reprimanded me for trying to climb up the tree to the roof... so that's what's wrong with me. You? 
Now my little girl hasn't really been through anything major painwise and she is never alone either and I have allready impressed that she should never climb anything alone and about the safety gear.
I don't always make her wear it, depends on what we are doing. She packed her bike helmet and pads along the Hawk Mountain trail but we didn't use it. We didn't use that 200 foot section of Arbormaster either but I put her in the harness and held a line as we hiked some parts of the trail. There were a lot of people so we didn't stop to set a top rope for her to climb any faces but the trail is fun ( and tiring ) tiring enough. You can hike around the face to the bottom and take pretty much any face route back up . Ropes are not neaded but it depends on what route you take and how much you are willing to chance. It truly is a great playground.
I won't go into specifics but for a small hill, the roundtrip hike from the top to the bottom of the galcier fields will take a strenous day and its not dull. We camped at the bottom of the glacier feilds this time we went. Hawk Mountain Bird Sanctuary, its very interesting historical reading. Its close to Crystal Cave in Kutztown Pa and that was my kids first cave.


----------



## treeslayer

I like to teach kids how to work a tautline hitch, pull em up, (sometimes on a pulley) and then let them descend while I belay them off my saddle with a figure 8. my son learned when he was 8, and would easily do 60 - 70 feet.


----------



## treemandan

So today I think I did something. I went back up to Pennhurst. Come on guys! check this place out of the web! Pennhurst Asylum. The guy who owns it is making mulch up there, I have been dumping loads and they asked me to clear some limbs for their haunted house which I got 4 vip passes for. On the way back I got my Outback inspected and since the rain cleared up it seems to be a real nice day though I would feel better if this one dude would give me my 2 ####ing thousand dollars!
I had to get that in as its been bugging me. The guy has paid before and I knew better than to over-extend him so I feel like its my own dam fault. What I think happened is the guy went nuts over a bunch of stuff that was happening with him as he is not even returning my calls, I really doubt that he is truly trying to screw me and thinking about that has me thinking about bombs, you know the kind that go boom.
He was suppose to do some work for me so I don't know what his deal is. He had a lot a BS( apart from the stuff at work) going on but appeared to be ready to work with a family to feed. The one sub he hired nailed a roof and ran. That also busted the crap outta his chipper. and he was later robbed plus the stress of the business. I think I should check the mental hospitals, I think I really do. 
I also think his wive wanted no part of the business and any (if any) support from her towards the business came with objection from her though I don't know for sure. 
Still wouldn't mind getting my money though but I think it might be something I have to leave behind. I have a lot into the jobs I did for the guy and I did it for wholesale pretty much.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> I like to teach kids how to work a tautline hitch, pull em up, (sometimes on a pulley) and then let them descend while I belay them off my saddle with a figure 8. my son learned when he was 8, and would easily do 60 - 70 feet.



That is very excellent technique very simple and safe. I had a 28 year old newbie the other day, had to talk him through a very simple procedure. It would have taken you or me a few minutes and it was actually a tree a small ladder could/should have been used but I don't even carry one unless I know I will be needing it so I don't ever carry one anyone and what would be the point of sending a newbie up a ladder to work a tree? Not going to learn much that way, well maybe, but probably not to good but a small ladder would have worked to help shave some time off of that hour and half. And I had to keep talking loudly the whole time.
So anyway, I forgot to check if he actually knew how to tie a taughty and had to talk him through that when he got up about 20 feet. I could barley see if he was doing it right and pretty much relied soley on verbal comprehesion and since it was vital verbal comprehension it was ,well, I guess I learned something to.
I did ask the kid if he knew but that is not an excuse as I , of course and it impossible to try to deny it, knew it was my responsibity to make sure the kid knew how to tie the knot.
But like I said it was a smalle tree, the kid wanted to untie and climb but I said no. What are you gonna learn that way? 
But that is a great way to belay on the system. I never would have thunk to belay someway on taughty like that cause its usually been just do or die with the guys :monkey: This is my little girl we are talking about.
Next time I run across a complete and utter newbie I will put him on the 8 like that just to ease his mind a little as sometimes it gets a little tough to watch. If I had to do it to a grown person again that person wouldn't be climbing around me but its excellent for kids.


----------



## treemandan

And I was a little dissapointed with my newbie. He did not put his TIP where I told him which made him have to remove a small branch I told him to cut back. If he would have tied in where I told him he could have made a smarter cut. It had been something getting were he was at and he disregarded my direction. Its not like I don't know though so I didn't get upset about it but it could have really looked sweet.
I guess in some case where you disregard directions recourse should be strict but I felt with all the kid just went through climbing 30 feet into this tree I would let it slide. hell the whole fiasco with the taughty was enough to blow my mind and that was my fault.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> And I was a little dissapointed with my newbie. He did not put his TIP where I told him which made him have to remove a small branch I told him to cut back. If he would have tied in where I told him he could have made a smarter cut. It had been something getting were he was at and he disregarded my direction. Its not like I don't know though so I didn't get upset about it but it could have really looked sweet.
> I guess in some case where you disregard directions recourse should be strict but I felt with all the kid just went through climbing 30 feet into this tree I would let it slide. hell the whole fiasco with the taughty was enough to blow my mind and that was my fault.



Whatever happened to the Plas


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Took down a big ole oak tree. 

T'was fun.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Whatever happened to the Plas



Who?

It was a long distance love affair for one. I also think a little disenchantment set it.Then we just fell apart. 

He don't get on here much and I don't jaw on the phone to much about trees. He probably is doing something with the trees plus its busy busy busy elswhere for him I suppose. I also supose if I called him I might be able to get him out for something but the something I got ain't for him right now . It might work but I wouldn't be able to pay him what he wants and I don't know if he has insurance yet or what. I tell you what before I had what he has in climbing gear I had insurance so I think he is sticking to jobs he can work under his conditions. Like friends, family, the side TD for a workmate or actually his boss at his normal job.
well, it sure is nice to see em grow up and take off so soon, really it is. I got my money's worth.

So Yeah I will see if that sandbagging pork barrelling mud ruggy SOB lernt to climb a dam and wants to make the rate. I will call him right now.


----------



## tree MDS

Plas probably wound up going gay.. what with all the exposure!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rain! I like it some but I live along a creek. San Marcos Creek. So, I am at home. My girls are bored, so we got a couple of those little pink helium tanks, from parties kids have, and fill a bunch of balloons and picked their least favorite Barbie to take a ride. Wonder where it will go. Wifey is down at the creek with the girls to see if it is ok, if not,, I could be stranded until it goes down. She took the camera.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> My girls are bored, so we got a couple of those little pink helium tanks, from parties kids have, and fill a bunch of balloons and picked their least favorite Barbie to take a ride. Wonder where it will go.



I miss a good hard drink from time to time but I miss the weed with it's roots based in hell even more. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I miss a good hard drink from time to time but I miss the weed with it's roots based in hell even more. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmm... well, honesty brother!


----------



## treemandan

Eyup, miss those days of rain when I would get baked, have a couple slugs and slip into an overfilled stream with a kayak. Now when it rains I just get baked, have a few slugs and slip into insanity. What do you guys think of the trees I colored?
Barbies, balloons and helium sound fun.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I think he comes in and hangs as a newbie and asks a dumb question, then leaves and never comes back. Lot of that going on. Hmm, interesting.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

I feel like I am being made fun of. I don't drink-. Want pic's of my stranded-ness? 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I feel like I am being made fun of. I don't drink-. Want pic's of my stranded-ness?
> Jeff



Sure but its only been a day for you. I have been here since it started raining last monday then my kid was sick from wed til today. And you might not drink now... but you used to.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I think he comes in and hangs as a newbie and asks a dumb question, then leaves and never comes back. Lot of that going on. Hmm, interesting.
> Jeff



Disenchantment to a T . Well I doubt I would be so readily so and I wasn't but the young Plas, as I found out, hasn't been doing to much with the gear he spent thousands on.
I invited him up to run ropes and saws as I am planning to start a rather big job TD-ing poplars and he was game for some weekend warrior ####. But as far as landing real jobs and working it nada for him he says. I can't beleive that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Sure but its only been a day for you. I have been here since it started raining last monday then my kid was sick from wed til today. And you might not drink now... but you used to.



How did you know that!? I do like a Bud but not liquor, Glad your girl is ok, cool pic's. Yeah I was in the Navy and would party. Got out in 1982. Haven't had hard stuff since. 
You OK?
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> How did you know that!? I do like a Bud but not liquor, Glad your girl is ok, cool pic's. Yeah I was in the Navy and would party. Got out in 1982. Haven't had hard stuff since.
> You OK?
> Jeff



Me? OK? Did you see my avatar? that's me!

It was pretty easy to figure out the rest though and surely don't think I require and explanation from you but if you want to go ahead.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Me? OK? Did you see my avatar? that's me!
> 
> It was pretty easy to figure out the rest though and surely don't think I require and explanation from you but if you want to go ahead.



Uh, yeah, I saw your 'avatar', figured it was you. I must be a detective. I only complimented you and you attack. So, are you OK? or drunk?
Jeff


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> I miss a good hard drink from time to time but I miss the weed with it's roots based in hell even more. :hmm3grin2orange:



I miss it all... The liquor, the smoke... THE VICE!!! 

I also miss being able to eat whatever I want whenever I want. The new kid that is working for me is 19. I bought him two chicken sammiches at Mickey D's the other day then took him by a cookout that I was invited to after work... The kid ate two triple cheese burgers! That's 6 patties!!! Wish I could still do that... We drink soda pop after work (which is a new experience for me) because I don't want to corrupt the kid like they did me when I started out... 

1 beer and a cold cut sammich for supper for me tonight...


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Rain*

Dang.


----------



## tree md

Can't get home if you're going by the mill cause the bridge washed out at the bottom of the hill, big creeks up little creek's level, plow my corn with a double shovel...


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Uh, yeah, I saw your 'avatar', figured it was you. I must be a detective. I only complimented you and you attack. So, are you OK? or drunk?
> Jeff



Well I was using a case a week during the heat but now its cooled off and I am just on soda now. Not to mention I really didn't get drunk. I get cravings for a martini or something every now again. Margi's but I have to make them myself, sometimes whatever mix some half assed bar would use kills it for me quick.
Now that avatar pic is from I was 22, I am 40 now just for reference and I do like licquor and used to drink it straight til dawn but that was just in school.
I just talked to a friend of mine tonite, he has been my friend for over 25 years, I asked him if wanted to eat some mushrooms , he said he would love to but it would conflict with his persrciption head medicine and it seems to be rampant elsewhere.
I just turned 40 in Sept and think I would/should eat some mushrooms again.
Drugs: its what's for dinner.


----------



## prentice110

*oy flippin vey!*

Today we worked schaumburg. NOT MY COMPANY, guy ive been workin for. his 'reliable' mexi left all the saws at the yard! this guy hired me as a 'foreman' for what i think is more than fair, but the inmates run the asylum. we get to the silver maple. $1400 tree, tells me over the nextel, use hi-ranger. rope and rig it down. I say screw that 'chone' just cost us an hour and if dan finds out he'll flip. when 'chone'(jorge or celio what ever his name is gets back) i take off 5 limbs and close the street, drop it between 2 other maples, clear the parkway locust accross the st by 5-10ft and all of a sudden every1 but me and the 873bobcat operator are zombies. they ran with brush on the rope but when i blocked the st they were like 'oh its down, i dont need to move now." chone was pisd cuz i cussed him out for leavin the saws behind , womar is always cool and buts arse every day, but chone smelled last nites 12 pack and was being a ';@#$%. 70ft tall 34in dbh. on the ground in 20 min. 2 HOUR CLEANUP??? then the 752vermeer craps out. By noon I wanted to kill!!! 2 more jobs, we joked all day about how we werent trimmin pin oaks, guess where we ended up at 1:30? the biggest dang pin oak trim ive ever been in! Ask slayer if he can d-load the pic i sent him, he said it turned out like crap and the skid steer op's video's didnt work out to good either. PEACE!!! be safe you knuckleheads! too many of us gettin hurt lately from what i hear an read. people love you dont be a statistic


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang.



the thing about rising waters is also snakes are moving. We have cottonmouth ( water moc) here and have some very close calls, so close I just got the chills.
I was just about to come up on the bank once and almost put my hand on one. It was coiled , mouth open, ready to go. I was within its range easy.I gave it a hefty chop along its back with the edge of the paddle and it tried to sink its teeth into the blade. It gave up after a few times and jumped into the water. See? Chills? 
But I am drawn to the lure of swifty running current. Nowadays I only watch, sitting in a boat is very comfy, never was and cutting down on risk factors is key these days two. But there was a day when we would don helmet and joint pads and jump in the overfilled catch basin duct just to be swept pretty much helplessly along. I love a dam.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> Today we worked schaumburg. NOT MY COMPANY, guy ive been workin for. his 'reliable' mexi left all the saws at the yard! this guy hired me as a 'foreman' for what i think is more than fair, but the inmates run the asylum. we get to the silver maple. $1400 tree, tells me over the nextel, use hi-ranger. rope and rig it down. I say screw that 'chone' just cost us an hour and if dan finds out he'll flip. when 'chone'(jorge or celio what ever his name is gets back) i take off 5 limbs and close the street, drop it between 2 other maples, clear the parkway locust accross the st by 5-10ft and all of a sudden every1 but me and the 873bobcat operator are zombies. they ran with brush on the rope but when i blocked the st they were like 'oh its down, i dont need to move now." chone was pisd cuz i cussed him out for leavin the saws behind , womar is always cool and buts arse every day, but chone smelled last nites 12 pack and was being a ';@#$%. 70ft tall 34in dbh. on the ground in 20 min. 2 HOUR CLEANUP??? then the 752vermeer craps out. By noon I wanted to kill!!! 2 more jobs, we joked all day about how we werent trimmin pin oaks, guess where we ended up at 1:30? the biggest dang pin oak trim ive ever been in! Ask slayer if he can d-load the pic i sent him, he said it turned out like crap and the skid steer op's video's didnt work out to good either. PEACE!!! be safe you knuckleheads! too many of us gettin hurt lately from what i hear an read. people love you dont be a statistic



Props to Womar!


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I miss it all... The liquor, the smoke... THE VICE!!!
> 
> I also miss being able to eat whatever I want whenever I want. The new kid that is working for me is 19. I bought him two chicken sammiches at Mickey D's the other day then took him by a cookout that I was invited to after work... The kid ate two triple cheese burgers! That's 6 patties!!! Wish I could still do that... We drink soda pop after work (which is a new experience for me) because I don't want to corrupt the kid like they did me when I started out...
> 
> 1 beer and a cold cut sammich for supper for me tonight...



I miss being able to pick up women on the street and having sex with them.


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> Props to Womar!



Womar is by far the coolest guy ive ever worked with! Doesnt speak a word o da english but my spanglish is good so dont matter, he doesnt feel safe in removals, and i dont like trims so we trade off very well. hes strong as an ox wich is good cuz my back n knees r shot, hes been doin this for 10 years, for a guy whos been at it for 40 and the foreman who left for 15. he walks up to me wide eyed after i dropped that thing this morn an says, Mateo, tu mucho cabrone! wich they tell me has a double meaning of your a jerk, or your a bad azz. I get kida sick of my elders tellin me how dang good i am. where a re the rest of the badazzez? honestley, show me someone better, thats under 40.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> Womar is by far the coolest guy ive ever worked with! Doesnt speak a word o da english but my spanglish is good so dont matter, he doesnt feel safe in removals, and i dont like trims so we trade off very well. hes strong as an ox wich is good cuz my back n knees r shot, hes been doin this for 10 years, for a guy whos been at it for 40 and the foreman who left for 15. he walks up to me wide eyed after i dropped that thing this morn an says, Mateo, tu mucho cabrone! wich they tell me has a double meaning of your a jerk, or your a bad azz. I get kida sick of my elders tellin me how dang good i am. where a re the rest of the badazzez? honestley, show me someone better, thats under 40.



I would have had you beat last month but gohead. I think what the guy said was " everybody thinks your are an ####### cause now they have to work"? I dunno, don't care, don't listen... neither should you.


----------



## TonyX3M

Well it was a long and miserable day- it rained all day and those 3 take-downs turned into 11. Finished up in pitch dark cutting up trunks in light of headlights- as much as they helped, it was still hard to see :censored: ;soaking wet outside from rain; inside from sweat (max temp. was 41 today with windchill 35) just plain nasty!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like a rain day today. We've been trucking along pretty good this week but 40 some degrees and raining isn't my idea of a good time. Had a little elevation prune job booked at $750 but we'll just move that to Saturday. Unfortunately, I think we need to do tomorrow's funeral home job in the snow/rain mix they're calling for. ugh... I did sell my first golf course job yesterday which should be tight. A big white oak to deadwood, beautiful tree, waiting for December on that one. Got another monster white oak I should be closing the deal on this week. Craner! This one's a little on the retarded side as far as size goes, will probably be there the whole next day moving wood with the mini and our dump. Wish I had a log truck for that deal. Even considered calling my old boss about bringing his in but am a bit too proud/stupid. lol Anyways, looks like I'll be sitting around here bored most of the day...


----------



## treemandan

Newbie just called said he is all blowed up with the PI. Ha ha ha. Now scroll down



















ha ha ha


----------



## treemandan

ha ha ha


He did not get it working with me, I would have told him and not let him get it. He said its in his eyes and its pretty dam bad. He said he was going to stop and get something for it but I told him to come straight here. I am putting fresh batteries in the camera. Maybe its not PI, maybe he's got the HIVES! 

ha ha ha to funny.


----------



## treemandan

Yeah he was real rosey all over. I thought it might be hives but its starting to pus up to boil over in some areas so it definatley PI. WHo knows? Maybe both.

ha ha ha
No, the kid is about ready to go to the doctor over it if he lets it get outta hand though it sure does look like it have set in pretty good. His entire upper body is covered that's for sure. I gave him half a tube of Technu Extreme and sent him home to wash up, told him to get more on his way back. I just have a 600 day here today so it should be more piddling around in cross town traffic than sweat inducing work. Gonna work my pole today a little bit, well, a little bit more that is.


----------



## treemandan

And no, I am not a dermatologist but it feels like I have been playing one for about 2 weeks now. What day is it?


----------



## TonyX3M

Dan whattahell R U talking about?!


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> I would have had you beat last month but gohead. I think what the guy said was " everybody thinks your are an ####### cause now they have to work"? I dunno, don't care, don't listen... neither should you.



No not like that at all. Womar's never seen someone that can drop trees like I can/do. These guys are the type that rope or climb or bucket the trees that I just walk up to, sneeze on and put em where ever I want. He shook my hand when he said what he said. Ive been teaching him alot about notches and hinge material, and the hows and whys of holding back on one side or the other of a back cut. There last foreman had one go the wrong way before he left, apparentley to unseen interior rot. Took out a telephone pole with a transformer, and a 3 phase. Now you see why they dont drop too much. These guys dont even have or use wedges. I have more than i can count


----------



## prentice110

TonyX3M said:


> Dan whattahell R U talking about?!



Hes talking about poisen ivy. He must drink like I do when hes on here cause I had a hard time figureing it out myself.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> Dan whattahell R U talking about?!





treemandan said:


> Yeah he was real rosey all over. I thought it might be hives but its starting to pus up to boil over in some areas so it definatley PI. WHo knows? Maybe both.
> 
> ha ha ha
> No, the kid is about ready to go to the doctor over it if he lets it get outta hand though it sure does look like it have



His help had bad poison ivy, and Dan does not want to make a W/C claim out of it if he does not have to, though the kid may need steroid shots to deal with the pain/icth.



> I just have a 600 day here today so it should be more piddling around in cross town traffic than sweat inducing work.



he's got $600 in work for the day.



> Gonna work my pole today a little bit, well, a little bit more that is.



either he is dancing at a club, or he is doing a lot of pole-saw work today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ha ha! He is gonna work his pole!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TonyX3M

John Paul Sanborn said:


> either he is dancing at a club, or he is doing a lot of pole-saw work today.


Just had a picture in my head (for a second) of Dan dancing at a club
this is getting very entertaining


----------



## TonyX3M

*A day off 'cause of weather*

*nasty, nasty, nasty over here*


----------



## treevet

TonyX3M said:


> *nasty, nasty, nasty over here*



Nice picture and pretty city. Won't be long before we are right there with you. Always look for a td on bad weather days to keep moving and warm.


----------



## TreeClimber57

TonyX3M said:


> *nasty, nasty, nasty over here*



Well, we woke up to snow on ground. Not a lot, and nothing coming down right now. But anice white blanket on everything.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Just catching up on paperwork yesterday, out to work today though. Was moose hunting first 3 days this week, so bit of a change from tree work.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeClimber57 said:


> Just catching up on paperwork yesterday, out to work today though. Was moose hunting first 3 days this week, so bit of a change from tree work.



What does one do with the moose once its shot?

Sounds like quite a project!


----------



## TonyX3M

And


tree MDS said:


> What does one do with the moose once its shot?
> 
> Sounds like quite a project!


Dont know bout you - but we do eat them....
and theres a permits- gotta have one to hunt


----------



## TonyX3M

for me Bamby equals a good juicy burger...


----------



## prentice110

John Paul Sanborn said:


> either he is dancing at a club, or he is doing a lot of pole-saw work today.



If hes workin the pole it sounds like, I think it should be on a different website.... XXX . sold some firewood, tried to cut and split. Not too too rainy, but cold, wet, and wind = unhappy help. made more than Im gonna spend for the next few so cant complain. Waitin for slayer to stop by. gonna see what to do about the chipper. You should see the pics of the walnut he just did. Im jelous. sooooo sick of trims.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Somehow, the weather is crappy but kinda cool!
Jeff


----------



## prentice110

great! help goes home, put the saws away, now the effin sun comes out!


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> Just catching up on paperwork yesterday, out to work today though. Was moose hunting first 3 days this week, so bit of a change from tree work.



Slacker! lol!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> What does one do with the moose once its shot?
> 
> Sounds like quite a project!



Eats it! Afer it's cut up, steaks, sausages, and burgers!


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well, we woke up to snow on ground. Not a lot, and nothing coming down right now. But anice white blanket on everything.



Yeah some areas got some heavy wet stuff, trees down, hydro wires etc... Did an insurance job in downtown NewLowell! Nice day for climbing today!:greenchainsaw: Best thing was insurance adjuster showed up and told us to trim up a couple of other Silver Maples while we were there. Sure, no problem! Gotta love the insurance jobs!


----------



## squad143

Deevo,

My buddy in Wasaga says he received about 3-4 inches of snow the other day. Nothing up my way (Haliburton).

Still cleaning up after the micro-burst we had 3 weeks ago. I have an extra climber and a bunch of ground guys lined up for next week and nothing but rain in the forcast for the next week...... looks like were in rain gear. I'm trying to get finished up before alot of the white stuff remains on the ground.


----------



## treeman82

Friday evening we put 2 norway maples on the ground for 1 of my cousins. We got 1 FULL load of chips out of there, and dumped. Got a few moose steaks for the load...  Today we went back and took care of the wood. Normally with this size of wood I'd have somebody come with a machine to help load, however funds were limited so we wound up loading the truck by hand. What fun. Haven't seen that much metal in a tree in a LONG time. Both trees were full of it. 3 truckloads of wood out... fastest cycle time for dump runs was 45 min, longest 2 hrs.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Deevo,
> 
> My buddy in Wasaga says he received about 3-4 inches of snow the other day. Nothing up my way (Haliburton).
> 
> Still cleaning up after the micro-burst we had 3 weeks ago. I have an extra climber and a bunch of ground guys lined up for next week and nothing but rain in the forcast for the next week...... looks like were in rain gear. I'm trying to get finished up before alot of the white stuff remains on the ground.



They got whomped with wet snow in Wasaga and area! Knocked off a large section of an old Silver Maple we did today, then we removed the rest of it. Yeah this weeks forecast not lloking good fore sure!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I WAS going to do some light pruning yesterday, but it rained. Going to spend some time on the grinder and sharpen my chains today, still raining! Its good tho, we haven't had any moisture in almost 30 days, so its welcome!
Need to change the chipper blades 2!


----------



## TreeTarget

treemandan said:


>



Great pictures, excellent view...at least we know who the strong one is...looks like she is carrying the bigger pack there. She carrying the camping gear, chili and dogs...you have the teddy and animal crackers, right?

Going to be taking my knee-biter out for the day, but nowhere cool like your backyard.


----------



## treemandan

Sunday is usually the toughest day of the week. By bedtime I am more tired, dirty and disorganized than any other day of the week. I told someone we need a national holiday where all the stores are closed, the power is off and you just sit there and do nothing all day. You can eat, walk, sit and sleep, that's all you do. You can think about doing something else but you can't do anything else.
So I finally got ahold of the guy who owes me the 2k. He answered the phone on the third ring, I was surprised. I was allready sweating and pissed off over this bed I was moving and trying to fix so when He answered I was like " WHAR'S MY MONEY #####!" I told him that if he had just called during the month I would have been more understanding. Now if you think you have it rough, well, you probably do but this guy is in it pretty bad. I will get some money soon, either that or he will do some work for me. Still not a even trade cause there aren't to many subs who bring and do what I do. 
I even understand why some guys think paying me is to expensive when they can get someone for less. You know how that goes. Its not like I rape them for the money either. I usually work for wholesale numbers when I sub on jobs I will be there for days and days.
Anyway some pics of the Up- Chucker: " Inside the Eye". Its actually kinda tough getting out of the middle after 50 revolutions. If you aren't careful you catch it full force right in the head.


----------



## treemandan

And if anyone noticed I painted the sheds.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> And if anyone noticed I painted the sheds.



Totally cool for the kid, fun! Too bad your sheds are gay! lol!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Slvrmple72

Chainsawed in hipwaders yesterday, it was a first for me. Fishing some Red Oak out of the Portage Lakes for a customer. Kinda cool making a rooster tail in the water with the 460 and a 28" bar. Not cool when I bound the saw and it almost got submerged!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Totally cool for the kid, fun! Too bad your sheds are gay! lol!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



His sheds look peach colored Is it sheds or closets?


----------



## PinnaclePete

While ya'll are chillin, looks like we're going through springtime again.  Tornadoe went through Little Rock this pm, trees down, debris, 14,000 without power. We'll see when the sun comes up, probably be busy.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

We pruned some trees with the bucket yesterday. While the guys were finishing up the neighbor asked If I could look at a tree for him. 60'x 18" White Oak. Turns out its between the prop line and his pool fence. He had ringed it a year ago because he didn't like the acorns. (Not smart) Said two different local tree comapanies looked at it and said they wouldn't touch it. Wimps....I dropped it in 5 minutes. $150. Good deal..... Mike


----------



## ropensaddle

PinnaclePete said:


> While ya'll are chillin, looks like we're going through springtime again.  Tornadoe went through Little Rock this pm, trees down, debris, 14,000 without power. We'll see when the sun comes up, probably be busy.



yup that storm went by here too but just hail and good rain here .


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Deevo,
> 
> My buddy in Wasaga says he received about 3-4 inches of snow the other day. Nothing up my way (Haliburton).
> 
> Still cleaning up after the micro-burst we had 3 weeks ago. I have an extra climber and a bunch of ground guys lined up for next week and nothing but rain in the forcast for the next week...... looks like were in rain gear. I'm trying to get finished up before alot of the white stuff remains on the ground.



http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...4273/1/caon0725/plpcities?ref=ugc_city_thumbs
Sled out already! This guys a die hard!


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...4273/1/caon0725/plpcities?ref=ugc_city_thumbs
> Sled out already! This guys a die hard!



It sucks to try to clean up in wet snow and then you gotta go back when an early snow melts and do it all again.

My 2 month old HP Pavillion laptop crashed yesterday and destroyed the hard drive. Took it into Best Buys and have to wait a week and a half to get it back repaired. This model had 5 stars in every category so I bought it.

I guess I lose everything stored in it even tho I bought a program that was supposed to store in the event of a crash they say? Could I have done something that caused its demise? Could someone else have caused its demise with a virus? I am clueless and worried about this desktop that I have a lot more stuff on. Any opinion appreciated.


----------



## jefflovstrom

www.carbonite.com
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Not bad...$55 yr...thanks Jeff.


----------



## TonyX3M

treevet said:


> It sucks to try to clean up in wet snow and then you gotta go back when an early snow melts and do it all again.
> 
> My 2 month old HP Pavillion laptop crashed yesterday and destroyed the hard drive. Took it into Best Buys and have to wait a week and a half to get it back repaired. This model had 5 stars in every category so I bought it.
> 
> I guess I lose everything stored in it even tho I bought a program that was supposed to store in the event of a crash they say? Could I have done something that caused its demise? Could someone else have caused its demise with a virus? I am clueless and worried about this desktop that I have a lot more stuff on. Any opinion appreciated.


 Sorry to hear about your laptop - my email account was under attack friday- somebody cracked my email and sent everybody in address book attachment containing a virus- well worm actually ... Thank god I saw it on time and nobody's personal info didn't got out!BTW my best suggestion is- back everything up on removable hard drive- they aint that expensive anymore
About the snow - same here - I only have a one pair of chainsaw proof pants and I been knee deep in dirt , snow and mud all week! Washing and drying your work clothes every evening is getting old pretty fast! 
Had a nice dry 2 climbs today - rain don't get easily through spruce trees!!!


----------



## treevet

good advice Tony in Estoni.....a 

thanks


----------



## treeman82

Secured a 7K pine removal that I bid last year. They had 4 bidders, of the 4 I was the only one who they felt could actually do the job, and wanted it. Money kept it from being done at that point, but I got called today to go and do it.

Looked at another job which included a 3K pine tree, and a few BS dead hemlocks.

Started grinding stumps this evening, should finish tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Secured a 7K pine removal that I bid last year. They had 4 bidders, of the 4 I was the only one who they felt could actually do the job, and wanted it. Money kept it from being done at that point, but I got called today to go and do it.
> 
> Looked at another job which included a 3K pine tree, and a few BS dead hemlocks.
> 
> Started grinding stumps this evening, should finish tomorrow.



I drove through your state never seen any tree worthy of 7k. It would be a 800.00 pine here bro and thats cleaned up stump ground!


----------



## treeman82

Here are some pics, luckily they want to keep the bottom 8' or so and have it carved.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman82 said:


> Here are some pics, luckily they want to keep the bottom 8' or so and have it carved.



She's a big'un. You gotta take everything across that footbridge? Ouch.....


----------



## sgreanbeans

7g's FOR THAT!!! here that would be about 2500-3000, dude, way to go! That is killer money for that!
We did a storm job this summer, Norway that broke about 25'up from da wind, told them 4g's, other bidders where at 375.00, 1000.00, 1240.00 stuff like that, they asked why I was so much more, I told them its because I understand the risk involved, and I have to get paid for that as-well, they agreed, I got the job, brought in the crane( first time for me)was done in like 5 hours with everything, that day was sweet, but I think yours is gunna be better!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Here are some pics, luckily they want to keep the bottom 8' or so and have it carved.



That would go for maybe 1500 here as it is more like three! I would likely put 2k on it and not get it and it would not be leaving anything but grindings. Golly I could get rich out there but I would turn into a wise guy or sumpin lol.


----------



## treemandan

After spending 6 hours clearing around horse fences with my pick-up and chipper I went around the corner to handle a few small stumps. 
Some kid got my number from some other kid and it seems the first kid rented an RG 50 and was looking for some work. I had these stumps on line for about a month as my usually guy isn't getting on very well right now. Heart condition.
So I met the kid and he said he knows Dan Murphy and his 21 year old brother works with him. I let out a big sigh and said that I felt bad for his brother. He started laughing and agreed that Murhpy is a prick but it was all well and good anyway.
Then he did the stumps real quick and that was that.


----------



## TreeAce

treeman82 said:


> Here are some pics, luckily they want to keep the bottom 8' or so and have it carved.



wow...not sure what to think. judging by those photos..Iam thinkn 1800 or so around here . How far u gotta drag brush n move dat wood?? Don't even tell me you r just stackn wood near base of tree lol. Can you post any photos of job when you do it??


----------



## treeman82

Actually that's not a foot bridge, it's stairs. Gonna try to speedline everything into the parking area in the first pic (going over the house) figure there will be a few that will have to go out with a machine, trying to figure out the legistics of that now... won't actually do it till after Turkey day. Just picked up another pine tree right up the road today too... so that will be added to these loads which are gonna be taken to the mill.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> After spending 6 hours clearing around horse fences with my pick-up and chipper I went around the corner to handle a few small stumps.
> Some kid got my number from some other kid and it seems the first kid rented an RG 50 and was looking for some work. I had these stumps on line for about a month as my usually guy isn't getting on very well right now. Heart condition.
> So I met the kid and he said he knows Dan Murphy and his 21 year old brother works with him. I let out a big sigh and said that I felt bad for his brother. He started laughing and agreed that Murhpy is a prick but it was all well and good anyway.
> Then he did the stumps real quick and that was that.



Lmfao I would have ole murph pullin his hair out in a week tops


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I would have ole murph pullin his hair out in a week tops



Murph went out west to film some footage of dropping Redwoods off a 12' stepladder.


----------



## TonyX3M

Wow! a nice easy day for a change- 1 55-ft maple- a piece of cake done in 1hr, single limb of a 60 ft pine and leftover cleanup from other job- done by 1 pm! Rode around with boss and checked out prices on blower and a brushcutter - darn boss knows I can't go by a equipment store and not to shoot some chit with salesman (especially saleswoman)


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I would have ole murph pullin his hair out in a week tops



To late! I think MDS hammered him about the mullet so much he went and cut it off.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Murph went out west to film some footage of dropping Redwoods off a 12' stepladder.



Would that be with the plunge cut


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> To late! I think MDS hammered him about the mullet so much he went and cut it off.



Yeah; that mds ya know:monkey:


----------



## treemandan

Ssshh! Cool it! Murphy is back.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> To late! I think MDS hammered him about the mullet so much he went and cut it off.



Well, at least something positive came out of all this jib jabbering for once.


----------



## Jumper

Second day at home with bronchitis which I have had for almost three weeks. Just made a big pot of chili in the Crock Pot-does that work as well as chicken soup??? -7C/19F here this morning and the snow that fell yesterday is still on the ground!


----------



## TreeAce

A couple of easy n decent paying trim jobs n then over to the boot shop to pick up my new Thorogood loggers . Finally wore out my wescos and felt that the cost of the rebuild for the wescos was a bit much . But they sure have been some damn good boots . I wanna give these other USA made boots a shot . They fit good so far!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Finally got some un-gloomy weather. Maybe my tortoise will come out.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

i thought San Diego was a gloomy weather free zone??


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, usually. Last week, no sun. Temps in the 60's. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> Second day at home with bronchitis which I have had for almost three weeks. Just made a big pot of chili in the Crock Pot-does that work as well as chicken soup???



I thought only anti biotics work on bronchitis.

I used to get that all the time,.....until I quit smoking. I got it so much the strongest antibiotics did not work very well. Haven't had it once for the 10 or more years I quit now. Scientific data almost.


----------



## tree md

Did a trim on a Red Oak yesterday. Small job but had to hit two different TIP's with the big shot to get to everything. It was close to home and no one was home so I brought my dog. LOL, my throw bag landed in the bushes and the dog thought there was something alive in there. I kept pulling it up and down making it rattle the leaves and bushes and my dog was going nuts! I finally pulled it up in the air and had him on his hind legs jumping for it... Anyway, after wasting ten minutes playing with the dog I got my job done. Love the ones close to home. I hunted in the morning, came home, loaded up and worked for an hour and a half then went back and hunted in the evening.

Got two on the line where the guys are trying to dictate to me what my price is going to be. I got one where I bid the job, three small to medium Oaks (put a rope in them and drop) and a medium Hickory (going to have to be blocked down) and stumps for $925. The guy left me a voice mail and said he only wanted to pay $750, to work on my quote and get back to him. Called him back and left him a message that I might be willing to come down a little on the trees but it wouldn't be $750. Haven't heard back from him yet today and I really don't care. The other guy is wanting me to work for him for an hourly rate... The guy is a friend so I told him he don't want to pay my hourly rate...

I refuse to let the clientele dictate my price and tell me what I'm worth.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Did a trim on a Red Oak yesterday. Small job but had to hit two different TIP's with the big shot to get to everything. It was close to home and no one was home so I brought my dog. LOL, my throw bag landed in the bushes and the dog thought there was something alive in there. I kept pulling it up and down making it rattle the leaves and bushes and my dog was going nuts! I finally pulled it up in the air and had him on his hind legs jumping for it... Anyway, after wasting ten minutes playing with the dog I got my job done. Love the ones close to home. I hunted in the morning, came home, loaded up and worked for an hour and a half then went back and hunted in the evening.
> 
> Got two on the line where the guys are trying to dictate to me what my price is going to be. I got one where I bid the job, three small to medium Oaks (put a rope in them and drop) and a medium Hickory (going to have to be blocked down) and stumps for $925. The guy left me a voice mail and said he only wanted to pay $750, to work on my quote and get back to him. Called him back and left him a message that I might be willing to come down a little on the trees but it wouldn't be $750. Haven't heard back from him yet today and I really don't care. The other guy is wanting me to work for him for an hourly rate... The guy is a friend so I told him he don't want to pay my hourly rate...
> 
> I refuse to let the clientele dictate my price and tell me what I'm worth.



They get the idea from all those big companies who sell chinese crap for 10 cents a pound. Personally, I would be embarrassed to call a working man back and give him BS like that. What a ####.


----------



## Treetom

*Split a nail today.*

Last cut on a 24" dbh maple.


----------



## TreeAce

Atleast it was the last cut . kinda cool lookn . I doubt it was to cool at the time .


----------



## treevet

Treetom said:


> Last cut on a 24" dbh maple.



Good Wall 3 and Wall 4 (CODIT). Good compartmentalizer.


----------



## Bowhunter01

Did a little $100 add-on job in 6 minutes 32 seconds today. Last job of the day. Cut down and chipped four 10' dead dry leyland cypress, raked up, blew off parking lot, and back in truck in that time. Then went deer hunting. Every friday afternoon should be like that.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stump grinding.
Firewood.
Root canal.


----------



## ozzy42

Blakesmaster said:


> Stump grinding.
> Firewood.
> Root canal.


OUCH
I feel your pain 


















Firewood is a P.I.T.A..

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ozzy42 said:


> OUCH
> I feel your pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood is a P.I.T.A..
> 
> Hope you get well soon.



No kidding. But at least it doesn't cost me anything. lol I think I'll be all right.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> Stump grinding.
> Firewood.
> Root canal.



Hmm..

#1 ok..
#2 not bad..
#3 not my favourite (I have had five or six - and really need another.. but not making any rush of it).

Honestly none of them have hurt one bit, but they cost far too much money!! If we could make as much money doing tree work in as short a time as a dentist does.. we could all retire!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I hate working downtown San Diego. Really sux! I met with the maintenance guy at a high end condo plex that has no parking and the tree removal is a queen palm inside a court-yard on the second floor. I has to be taken out thru a fitness room then down a hallway to stairs down to underground parking. He will reserve the parking spaces I need but the clearance overhead is 6'7". Cannot bring the stump grinder so we need to dig it out. At least they approved the cost. 
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Good Wall 3 and Wall 4 (CODIT). Good compartmentalizer.



I can't recall ever seeing serious decay associated with a nail, even in willow.

Good thing it was not an hss j-lag or the like


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I can't recall ever seeing serious decay associated with a nail, even in willow.
> 
> Good thing it was not an hss j-lag or the like



Or anywhere, wonder what Jomoco would say?
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Well we had a little time to kill this morning, so we visited the monster pine for a photo session.


----------



## ThePruner

Looks like that maple didn't mind that nail much. Just went ahead and fully compartmentalized it.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> No kidding. But at least it doesn't cost me anything. lol I think I'll be all right.



If you think that tooth ache is bringing you misery.....make a habit of this stuff and see what misery you and everyone that knows you discovers....just sayin' as mds says all the time.

Yesterday a friend of mine's son and his girlfriend was approached in broad daylight near the UC campus by 3 black males who held a gun to his gfriend's head and robbed them and stold their car. Happens so often around their it did not even make the news. Just happy no one was hurt.

Yesterday also we found a small camp across the street from my equipment lot next to a creek where homeless people/person was stashing stolen metal to scrap and huffing chems and cough syrup stolen from a dollar store with in eye sight. Had a matress and makeshift roof over some fallen logs. Got the cops down there as we have had metal pieces and equipment damaged to steal the metal and are fed up. Cop says he puts em in jail and they just let em right back out. I asked what he thought bout us making them not want to come back and claiming self defense. He said nothing.

He was involved a couple of years ago when I caught the guy that was stealing mass gas from me and other bus. that was on the news and got him convicted by going to court 3 days as he damaged one piece that put him over the limit to go to jail.


----------



## treevet

see above post


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> see above post



Us treeguys have a tough road, no doubt..

I suddenly find myself at this life defining crossroad type deal.. it either gonna be really, really good, or really bad. I think I am gonna just go ahead and make the cut anyway.. hell, I got the experience!


----------



## ThePruner

Can't say that about myself. Depends on your personality really. Tree guys aren't THAT much different from other professionals. I like appearing tough as much as the next guy but god I hate it when people exaggerate it.


----------



## PinnaclePete

Deadwooding all day....time to head for the house.


----------



## prentice110

ThePruner said:


> Can't say that about myself. Depends on your personality really. Tree guys aren't THAT much different from other professionals. I like appearing tough as much as the next guy but god I hate it when people exaggerate it.



NOT TRUE!!! All the climbers Ive ever seen that were worth there salt are all nuts or pychopathic one way or another. Electricians ar all pompus prissy little beotchs, same with alot of plumbers. Carpenters are more down to earth, but alot of em are dumb as hell. Almost all the differnt contractors I know that have REALLY known a climber all say the same thing,'you guys are either crazy or drunks , or both!!!' LOL!!!! I dont pull the tough guy card. Im too skinny to have any mussle, just a huge pain tolerence


----------



## TreeAce

prentice110 said:


> NOT TRUE!!! All the climbers Ive ever seen that were worth there salt are all nuts or pychopathic one way or another. Electricians ar all pompus prissy little beotchs, same with alot of plumbers. Carpenters are more down to earth, but alot of em are dumb as hell. Almost all the differnt contractors I know that have REALLY known a climber all say the same thing,'you guys are either crazy or drunks , or both!!!' LOL!!!! I dont pull the tough guy card. Im too skinny to have any mussle, just a huge pain tolerence



There is alot of truth in this LOL. People can so often be stereo typed pretty accuretly from what they do...IMO. I did some construction here n there n im a half decent carpenter but my point is....I been around enough concrete dudes to say...without a doubt...they are the drunkest,electricians are mostly littlewhine as.s wussys...wont even pick up there little scraps of wire. As for tree guys...well..seems to me u gotta be alittle off in the head somehow to do this kinda work. Or better yet..to do this work and LIKE IT...LOL...I m talkn the real deal tree man...a good climber or even a hard core groundman...gotta be slightly off. Drunk,sober,high,religous,loner,family man..whatever..we all share a certain bond...freakn crazy!!!


----------



## Johndirt82

I worked for a commercial concrete crew when I was 17 doin grocery store distribution warehouse freeze floors. 3x300 yrd slabs . we'd start pouring in the middle of the night in the summer and guys would dip out and suddenly be rather speedy in their tasks, by the end of the next day id be dead to the world. Theyd still be trippin right along , theyd have to put down a 12pk just to calm it down. I could never keep up. Electricians, even in the Navy are always scared to get dirty it seams wtf? Or start shedn tears when they come into my fireroom cause its so fricken hot down there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> NOT TRUE!!! All the climbers Ive ever seen that were worth there salt are all nuts or pychopathic one way or another. Electricians ar all pompus prissy little beotchs, same with alot of plumbers. Carpenters are more down to earth, but alot of em are dumb as hell. Almost all the differnt contractors I know that have REALLY known a climber all say the same thing,'you guys are either crazy or drunks , or both!!!' LOL!!!! I dont pull the tough guy card. Im too skinny to have any mussle, just a huge pain tolerence



Wow! You are really a sad little man with hate in your heart for anything that pisses you off. Man, it must suck to be you!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

oh, what I did today? That's too much to post.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> NOT TRUE!!! All the climbers Ive ever seen that were worth there salt are all nuts or pychopathic one way or another. Electricians ar all pompus prissy little beotchs, same with alot of plumbers. Carpenters are more down to earth, but alot of em are dumb as hell. Almost all the differnt contractors I know that have REALLY known a climber all say the same thing,'you guys are either crazy or drunks , or both!!!' LOL!!!! I dont pull the tough guy card. Im too skinny to have any mussle, just a huge pain tolerence



Yeah back in the day it would be close w concrete guys as to who was the biggest pot headed drunks and tree guys might just edge em out.

Landscapers all think they are Picasso and every stupid little creation they put in which usually involves the wrong plant in the wrong place .....is gonna make them famous and their miserable little faces on the cover of people magazine.

PS....having a huge tolerence to pain can go a long way to putting a guy in the tough guy category


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I spent the morning with my son loading firewood with the CAT , it was awesome to see him learn to run a machine , He is truly gonna be twice as good as ever hoped that I could be if he stays interested in machinery , being with him now reminds me of when I was growing up with my father and how exciting being set free to run machines and trucks .. I am truly a proud father today..


----------



## TreeClimber57

TreeAce said:


> whatever..we all share a certain bond...freakn crazy!!!



Well .. we all enjoy it 

But there is some truth to that I guess.. when you consider that our profession apparently (according to WSIB in Canada at least) rates our profession as one of the most dangerous there is.. well above that of a firefighter or policeman in danger level.. Now the most dangerous is what they rate or titles as a timber cutter.. they give us a bit of a break over true full time timer cutters in Canada at least. But considered to be more dangerous than commercial fishing..! 

Having said that, knowing a lot of guys in industry for years, and have seen a fairly small number of accidents (and only know personally of one death - and that was when was working with utility company).

But we are all crazy like you said and enjoy it


----------



## TreeClimber57

PinnaclePete said:


> Deadwooding all day....time to head for the house.



LOL -- I felt like that yesterday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well .. we all enjoy it
> 
> But we are all crazy like you said and enjoy it



Except me, I'm not k k krazy!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Well the last 2 days have been a real blast. Yesterday I was supposed to meet with the crane co rep at 2:30 to review a couple of jobs I had in the works. I told the guy to call me if he was going to be really late. So I get to the designated meeting spot at 2:25, and waited till 3:10 before I got a call from the guy saying he was on his way. He showed up at 4:00. Luckily the operators are punctual. So we went and looked at the pine tree I want to do after turkey day, and he said he will have to come back with an operator to see if they can get an RT in there. Other than that nothing too crazy.

Went today and dealt with some minor odds and ends, met with clients, etc. Did a small clearing job for 1 client, 1 hr for 2 bills, with just an 020. After the job was done, he asked about getting a crane into the property for a couple of big oak trees in front of the house


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Well the last 2 days have been a real blast. Yesterday I was supposed to meet with the crane co rep at 2:30 to review a couple of jobs I had in the works. I told the guy to call me if he was going to be really late. So I get to the designated meeting spot at 2:25, and waited till 3:10 before I got a call from the guy saying he was on his way. He showed up at 4:00. Luckily the operators are punctual. So we went and looked at the pine tree I want to do after turkey day, and he said he will have to come back with an operator to see if they can get an RT in there. Other than that nothing too crazy.
> 
> Went today and dealt with some minor odds and ends, met with clients, etc. Did a small clearing job for 1 client, 1 hr for 2 bills, with just an 020. After the job was done, he asked about getting a crane into the property for a couple of big oak trees in front of the house



Great, glad to hear about your day! Tell your crane guy we set the clocks back to-nite, not yesterday. My day was good!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

This guy is chronically late. One time we were supposed to meet at 2:30, he didn't show up till 5.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> This guy is chronically late. One time we were supposed to meet at 2:30, he didn't show up till 5.



You admit you know, so deal with it!
Jeff


----------



## TreeTarget

Used to worry about showing up late...but unless I am meeting the boss at the site, have learned not to be too worried about it. In support of the observations that tree workers have to be somewhat touched in the head, I have grown used to belonging to a completely different time zone than the one in which I live. Along with that, the physics of time and space seem to work a bit differently, as well, once I leave the house for work.
Start time at 7am means 9am, and 8:30 can mean 9 or noon, depending on the job. A job that should take an hour can take ten minutes or up to four hours, and an all day job can be done in an afternoon or may take up to three days.
Can't say being a groundie makes one crazy or if it's a prerequisite for the job. Boss says I am a tone-deaf hikou singer, Huskies and I don't get along at all, and every night I look forward to work the next day and hope there will be more after that. I think that's a little off, but not outright crazy.

Now, if you want to talk crazy, I would think that insanity would go hand in hand with those who specialize in proctology. I can deal with waking up in a cold sweat from a dream of a branch falling on me...but can you imagine the nightmares those guys wake up to in the night?


----------



## prentice110

Got up before the sun rose, had a nice breakfast at the local diner. Then went and ground 3 or 4 acres of stumps for 6 hours while wishing for a life that didnt so closely resemble hell.(jk). I didnt mind it all that much, just woulda rather been somewhere else on a Sunday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeTarget said:


> Used to worry about showing up late...but unless I am meeting the boss at the site, have learned not to be too worried about it. In support of the observations that tree workers have to be somewhat touched in the head, I have grown used to belonging to a completely different time zone than the one in which I live. Along with that, the physics of time and space seem to work a bit differently, as well, once I leave the house for work.
> Start time at 7am means 9am, and 8:30 can mean 9 or noon, depending on the job. A job that should take an hour can take ten minutes or up to four hours, and an all day job can be done in an afternoon or may take up to three days.
> Can't say being a groundie makes one crazy or if it's a prerequisite for the job. Boss says I am a tone-deaf hikou singer, Huskies and I don't get along at all, and every night I look forward to work the next day and hope there will be more after that. I think that's a little off, but not outright crazy.
> 
> Now, if you want to talk crazy, I would think that insanity would go hand in hand with those who specialize in proctology. I can deal with waking up in a cold sweat from a dream of a branch falling on me...but can you imagine the nightmares those guys wake up to in the night?



It;s called 'Tree time'.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jumper cable walks into the bar and says to the bartender "give me a beer".

bartender says "ok, but don't start anything"


Heard this from Gilbert Gottfried a while ago (think Gilbert Gottfried's voice)

Bear and rabbit takin a schit in the woods

Bear says to the rabbit "does the schit stick to your fur too?"

Rabbit says "yeah"

Bear grabs the rabbit and wipes his ass with him.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> It;s called 'Tree time'.
> Jeff



Livin on tree time,livin on tree time, people think your lazy and your groudies crazy if your at work before nine, livin on tree time, livin on tree time,


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> jumper cable walks into the bar and says to the bartender "give me a beer".
> 
> bartender says "ok, but don't start anything"
> 
> 
> Heard this from Gilbert Gottfried a while ago (think Gilbert Gottfried's voice)
> 
> Bear and rabbit takin a schit in the woods
> 
> Bear says to the rabbit "does the schit stick to your fur too?"
> 
> Rabbit says "yeah"
> 
> Bear grabs the rabbit and wipes his ass with him.



Do you know whats silver and lies in the grass?


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Do you know whats silver and lies in the grass?



ROBOT DUNG:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Freezing rain, snow and windy as hell here today.

I actually have an estimate to look at in this crap later.. not really feeling it.


----------



## ropensaddle

What do you call a dog with no legs?


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> What do you call a dog with no legs?



Anything the sob wont come anyway :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

It's off to bid one and climb two you guys take care


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I heard of this becoming a trend. Today we got an invite to bid a large job and one of the requirements was "must be a TCIA Accreditted company. This is the second time in a week. It leaves the bidding to only 3 companies here. I like it,eliminates a lot of companies here.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I heard of this becoming a trend. Today we got an invite to bid a large job and one of the requirements was "must be a TCIA Accreditted company. This is the second time in a week. It leaves the bidding to only 3 companies here. I like it,eliminates a lot of companies here.
> Jeff



Lol I guess ole rope would go broke there


----------



## Blakesmaster

I gotta admit. I'm a wee bit on the tired side.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Made a few cuts with this in the tree today. 066 with 36" bar. Mainly used my 361 w/ 16 incher though. Laura's got some real nice action shots, will probably post them in the future if there's any interest.


----------



## deevo

That's a small pile of wood there Blakes! lol! What is that an Oak? Did you climb it all?


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> That's a small pile of wood there Blakes! lol! What is that an Oak? Did you climb it all?



White oak. Probably the biggest I've done. Not too tall but the spread was borderline ludicrous. Climbed every inch of it. Craned it out but no free rides here. He was boomed out pretty far for the opposing laterals and we were forced to stand them up in order for him to stay in his chart. One of those that never seemed to get smaller. That pile of wood will take a few hours to make smaller tomorrow too. lol


----------



## deevo

*Got this lined up for Weds*

Going on a road trip to a friends in Quebec Weds to do this one! 3 hr drive, but worth the$$$. Take down only, no clean up. We don't have any yellow birch this size around here. They mainly use it for veneer (from what I'm told) at the local mills there! Don't know why they ever let it get that big knowing it's leaning over the place! Oh well, guess that's why we do what we do! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> White oak. Probably the biggest I've done. Not too tall but the spread was borderline ludicrous. Climbed every inch of it. Craned it out but no free rides here. He was boomed out pretty far for the opposing laterals and we were forced to stand them up in order for him to stay in his chart. One of those that never seemed to get smaller. That pile of wood will take a few hours to make smaller tomorrow too. lol



For sure, looked like fun! Good job! Heavy wood as well being Oak!


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Going on a road trip to a friends in Quebec Weds to do this one! 3 hr drive, but worth the$$$. Take down only, no clean up. We don't have any yellow birch this size around here. They mainly use it for veneer (from what I'm told) at the local mills there! Don't know why they ever let it get that big knowing it's leaning over the place! Oh well, guess that's why we do what we do! :greenchainsaw:



Thasa big ####er too! Working road trips are the best IMO. A great way to visit different parts of the country and make some dough.


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Going on a road trip to a friends in Quebec Weds to do this one! 3 hr drive, but worth the$$$. Take down only, no clean up. We don't have any yellow birch this size around here. They mainly use it for veneer (from what I'm told) at the local mills there! Don't know why they ever let it get that big knowing it's leaning over the place! Oh well, guess that's why we do what we do! :greenchainsaw:



Don't forget your camera when you go, Deevo. Probably would get good pic's.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Thasa big ####er too! Working road trips are the best IMO. A great way to visit different parts of the country and make some dough.



Yep, never been to this part of Quebec, should be fun.


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't forget your camera when you go, Deevo. Probably would get good pic's.
> Jeff



For sure! I am asking Santa for a helmet cam for Christmas this year! Don't know if I'll get it, my wife is on me about all my tree gear toys I have already! lol!


----------



## ropensaddle

Dern I got a cake job tomorrow leaning completely over roof with power line in lz. not too big but definitely will be all tag lined out over wire! It is cake though compared to the usual it just been a month or so of bucket baby work and this is climbing job


----------



## deevo

*another*

As you can see it has seen better days! The owner removed the cedar that was beside it.


----------



## deevo

ropensaddle said:


> Dern I got a cake job tomorrow leaning completely over roof with power line in lz. not too big but definitely will be all tag lined out over wire! It is cake though compared to the usual it just been a month or so of bucket baby work and this is climbing job



Yeah sounds fun! lol! That's the only thing I am missing on my job, no power lines for miles! Got a few spider leg slings from Sherrill last week http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Spider-Leg-Sling

Might try em out on this!


----------



## ropensaddle

deevo said:


> Yeah sounds fun! lol! That's the only thing I am missing on my job, no power lines for miles! Got a few spider leg slings from Sherrill last week http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Spider-Leg-Sling
> 
> Might try em out on this!



Yup those are pretty slick, I always just use my retired climb lines but I squeak when I walk:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's a crane job, right? 
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Nothing too interesting today, however I've been driving a friend's truck for the past few weeks (swapped trucks for a bit). I'm driving on the highway and hear a noise on the roof WTF? He's got a strobe light on the roof, friggin thing went FLYING off onto the highway. Luckily nobody was hurt, he was a few miles behind me and was able to retrieve it off the side of the road.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Blakesmaster said:


> I gotta admit. I'm a wee bit on the tired side.



That's a hell of a pile of wood.

Do you have any before pics?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Nothing too interesting today, however I've been driving a friend's truck for the past few weeks (swapped trucks for a bit). I'm driving on the highway and hear a noise on the roof WTF? He's got a strobe light on the roof, friggin thing went FLYING off onto the highway. Luckily nobody was hurt, he was a few miles behind me and was able to retrieve it off the side of the road.



Well, I hate to say this, but I would never stopped for a busted strobe lite. But thanks for making it real!
Jeff (still mellow)


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> I gotta admit. I'm a wee bit on the tired side.



yah dude. great pic!

i need to see some more...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yup, lot's of big wood. What do you do with it? Out here, I need to think how much it will cost to dump it. I would have to figure out dump cost into the cost. If it is not much difference, we will take it to the yard and split it. Lotta good wood stacked. Euc and oak. I love free dumps and people that want wood. Yeah, you did a biggie! Good job.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

I wouldn't have gone back for it either, however afterward he told me it cost almost $500. Damage to the cover, a few bulbs broke, and a lense. 2 years old and the magnets came off or something?


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> It's a crane job, right?
> Jeff



Mine or ropes? Mine is down a dirt road that you can barely fit a car thru, no cranes around there for hours! All climbing! Here is another picture of it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I got a few more cheesy cell phone shots but I'll wait till Laura gets her photos online and post them up. The wood is going a few different places. My mechanic is taking a bunch in trade for some work he did to the dump, I have another guy that pays me a hundred bucks a load and the big stuff will go to our land and we'll work at it with my old man to get it down to size.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> As you can see it has seen better days! The owner removed the cedar that was beside it.



Careful with that. There was a bad accident envolving a black birch snapping off at the base with climber in it here. It was about 20 years ago, but I always think of that with birches now.

Good luck!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Careful with that. There was a bad accident envolving a black birch snapping off at the base with climber in it here. It was about 20 years ago, but I always think of that with birches now.
> 
> Good luck!



Yep, always carefull with them, I've got enough equipment to direct a tree that big as well, and there is a lot of room to drop it as plan B. I'll see how stable she is that way. If not I'll rig it from the ground, go from there.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Careful with that. There was a bad accident envolving a black birch snapping off at the base with climber in it here. It was about 20 years ago, but I always think of that with birches now.
> 
> Good luck!



I worked in some giant black birches years ago in western NJ. There are none around here. Always felt pretty secure in them as they are very flexible being Birch.


----------



## Blakesmaster

We were beginning to win the war on the wood and slowly claiming back yard space with the mini... Till some ####head went and did this. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Obligatory money shot.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> We were beginning to win the war on the wood and slowly claiming back yard space with the mini... Till some ####head went and did this. lol



My (pos) crane would make that thing fly away (and the rest of the wood) and land in one of my 18 foot flats without even batting an eyelash.

Today we did the job of 4 trees on new house with mass construction....verticle mulching 4 trees for soil compaction. Had to put in 2 cables so I sprung for another gas powered drill as the Tanaka was doing the soil drilling. Bought an Echo......what a great piece of equipment and much lighter than the 20 plus year old lTanaka.

Wraptor up....drill thru the branch...bang thru an eye bolt and put on the cable and tighten up with the nuts on the bolts...cha ching....a days pay equal to a difficult td.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> My (pos) crane would make that thing fly away (and the rest of the wood) and land in one of my 18 foot flats without even batting an eyelash.



We all know you da man and your equipment is the BOMB, Pops, but you best pull out your green weight charts fer this'un.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> We all know you da man and your equipment is the BOMB, Pops, but you best pull out your green weight charts fer this'un.



what's it weigh rookie?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> We all know you da man and your equipment is the BOMB, Pops, but you best pull out your green weight charts fer this'un.



That is a regular tape measure right? What was the DBH? 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> what's it weigh rookie?



Did you misplace your charts or your reading glasses ol' timer?


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> We all know you da man and your equipment is the BOMB, Pops, but you best pull out your green weight charts fer this'un.



Whats the big deal blakes when I was your age I'd throw that puppy up on my shoulder and carry it to the truck


----------



## jefflovstrom

Guessing at my math, but would that be more than 5 feet in diameter.?
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> That is a regular tape measure right? What was the DBH?
> Jeff



Assuming my maths are right about 66 inches which puts 8 foot of the butt at 12K.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Whats the big deal blakes when I was your age I'd throw that puppy up on my shoulder and carry it to the truck



And then break the springs when you slam it on bed. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> And then break the springs when you slam it on bed. lol



Springs nah I just welded the rears to the frame lol bumpy but no springs to break!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Assuming my maths are right about 66 inches which puts 8 foot of the butt at 12K.



like I said son.....we just talking 6 ton


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Assuming my maths are right about 66 inches which puts 8 foot of the butt at 12K.



I guess you measured that at the fattest part because it is not 66 inches where you are standing on the stump.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> like I said son.....we just talking 6 ton



I still like Rope's method better. lol Your little unit would no doubt be handy for the cleanup but it's nothing my mini and my 066 can't handle for now.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I still like Rope's method better. lol Your little unit would no doubt be handy for the cleanup but it's nothing my mini and my 066 can't handle for now.



your "little unit" is gonna be a little tired when you get done lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I still like Rope's method better. lol Your little unit would no doubt be handy for the cleanup but it's nothing my mini and my 066 can't handle for now.



You gonna noodle the stick my grapple would load in 8 foot sections I have loaded bigger!
Nice job blakes I don't think you can bid them big boys high enough. It always seems they take a little more time than estimated.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess you measured that at the fattest part because it is not 66 inches where you are standing on the stump.
> Jeff



Ooo, caught me red handed. I measured just a bit off the ground and she tapered in a bit at tit level but spread wide very shortly thereafter. Eric likes the money shot too.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Ooo, caught me red handed. I measured just a bit off the ground and she tapered in a bit at tit level but spread wide very shortly thereafter. Eric likes the money shot too.



Looks pretty solid and healthy. why'd that one get slaughtered?


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Guessing at my math, but would that be more than 5 feet in diameter.?
> Jeff



Guessing what it says on the tape its the same thing? Wow!


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> You gonna noodle the stick my grapple would load in 8 foot sections I have loaded bigger!
> Nice job blakes I don't think you can bid them big boys high enough. It always seems they take a little more time than estimated.



No kidding, boss. We a little behind on this one, was hoping to have all the wood out today and finish the stump tomorrow am but it looks like 3 more loads tomorrow morning and then the stump in the afternoon. No biggie, we came in under budget for the crane so we got some room to play.


----------



## treemandan

What a job Blakes!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Looks pretty solid and healthy. why'd that one get slaughtered?



New owner. Didn't want it. The neighbors were pumped to see it go too. Leaves. Kinda sad but I'm not cryin'. Part of the job.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> What a job Blakes!



Hell yeah, Dano. I was just gonna throw up those first two picks and call it a night but now Laura's about done with the tree shots so I'll throw a few of those up too. Coupla long days fer sure.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> New owner. Didn't want it. The neighbors were pumped to see it go too. Leaves. Kinda sad but I'm not cryin'. Part of the job.



Last one I did like that and they had three bids. I was middle bid at 3500, the next one I bid like that, if difficult; I won't even bat an eye and say 4500 to 5 k.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Guessing what it says on the tape its the same thing? Wow!



Put your glasses on! The tape say's 17.5'.
Jeff:bang:


----------



## Blakesmaster

All right. I think if you click this link you'll be able to see a slideshow of the dismantling process. I'm not sure though.

http://photos2.walmart.com/walmart/.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=walmart/


----------



## Mike Cantolina

The slideshow worked. Nice job!


----------



## deevo

Mike Cantolina said:


> The slideshow worked. Nice job!



Yep, great slide show, man that was a biggin fore sure!


----------



## TreeAce

Nice job Blakes . She's a spread out thats for sure . We took down a good sized oak today . We "only" had a 28 ton crane though . It came down good . My phone takes decent pictures and I will try an get a couple on here .


----------



## TreeAce

maybe this will work...just maybe...


----------



## TreeAce

This is pretty cool ! So easy..even a tree guy can do it . Notice the lighting strike . OVB, these are my first photo postings .


----------



## TreeAce

oops..try this one more time then off to bed .


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> Nice job Blakes . She's a spread out thats for sure . We took down a good sized oak today . We "only" had a 28 ton crane though . It came down good . My phone takes decent pictures and I will try an get a couple on here .



Thanks TreeAce. Good work yourself.


----------



## ropensaddle

All these cranes I do those big-uns the hard way yall are makin this old fart jealous


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Nice work guys! We have been super busy lately. Removed a 55" ash stump yesterday with the little 252. Also Removed a 26" dead elm behind a B+B. Today we were removing TOH adjacent to a vineyard. I hate TOH! rotten nasty POS trees. Tomorrow have more removals. Its that time of year.

Mike


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mikecutstrees said:


> Nice work guys! We have been super busy lately. Removed a 55" ash stump yesterday with the little 252. Also Removed a 26" dead elm behind a B+B. Today we were removing TOH adjacent to a vineyard. I hate TOH! rotten nasty POS trees. Tomorrow have more removals. Its that time of year.
> 
> Mike



TISC, OMG, at least not behind a R+R, and elm hinge's like SOTB, right?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Mikecutstrees said:


> Nice work guys! We have been super busy lately. Removed a 55" ash stump yesterday with the little 252. Also Removed a 26" dead elm behind a B+B. Today we were removing TOH adjacent to a vineyard. I hate TOH! rotten nasty POS trees. Tomorrow have more removals. Its that time of year.
> 
> Mike



Tree of Hell?


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Yes tree of hell. I was blocking a big one down that couldn't be dropped. A block sprung when I was cutting it and jumped off 90 degrees to the direction I had wanted it to go. Crap trees.

Mike


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Careful with that. There was a bad accident envolving a black birch snapping off at the base with climber in it here. It was about 20 years ago, but I always think of that with birches now.
> 
> Good luck!



Well, got it down right where I wanted it...pictures to follow. You were absolutely right though, very nasty trees. Hollow for the first 40-45'. I was going to limb some of the lower branches. Started climbing it, my 12' lanyard just made it around the bottom of er' got 25' up, started getting softer and softer. That's when I said, nope, not going any higher. Rigged it all from the ground, used the ropes 2 for the pull to 2 different trees, at 2 different heights, then the other for side control. Strapped the trunk 10' up. Glad I did, on my back cut it started to want to barber chair, the straps held, got half way through my back cut, let the guys on the masdams take over (had 3/4 lines to my blocks creating 3- 2 to 1 advantage pullers) Got some pics to post, my camera battery was acting up, so some didn't come out to well. All in all was a good day for a road trip! Thanks again for the friendly advice!
Devon


----------



## deevo

*Ugly ol yellow....birch!*

Here's a few from it. Straps were taken off, had them below and above my running bowline. Few more to come. That's my 066 with 36" bar.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Nice Job Deevo!

Mike


----------



## deevo

As you can see the center of the tree was very hollow, 2-3 " of holding wood all the way around. Owner wanted the stump left that high.....so that's where I left it! Oh yeah the ladder in the backround is his fire escape!


----------



## treevet

nice job

those ram's horns cause cracks (#524 etc) woundwood curling inward and growing in opposition to another surface or ram's horn (causing cracking) ....a much bigger deal than the decay.


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> nice job
> 
> those ram's horns cause cracks (#524 etc) woundwood curling inward and growing in opposition to another surface or ram's horn (causing cracking) ....a much bigger deal than the decay.



Yep, took my time with that one as I suspected that there wouldn't be much inside of it for sure. The home owner was very relieved after it was down! Gave me a $100 extra (tip):greenchainsaw: as well (and a case of beer as a box there is almost $18 cheaper then in Ontario) Was a good day!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I had an "interesting" one the other day, The landscrapers (one of the local big companies) came in to do a ledge-material patio at an estate client of mine. Three years later there are around eight dead 75-80 ft red oaks in the vicinity of the landscape destruction work.

Limited access back yard, to get a standard bucket in we would have had to butch up a gorgeous Norway spruce. A lift-rental company (NES) had a 60ft Genie for ~$750 w/ damage waiver.  I had a bit of a learning cure remembering how to use the thing  I made sure I had the boom away from the work at all times, positioning was a PITA and I had to figure out that there's a high torque switch for driving on inclines  whcih you need for any off road use.

I got 3 topped out and was working on the last cut on the fourth when a fitting for the basket leveler broke. Waited near three hours for the mech to come and tell me that he had to haul it to the shop to replace the lines. I had to climb some really nasty-rotten leaning widow-makers and snags to keep close to the time-line for the project. My pole-gaffs were sinking and shaving through the rotten sapwood. Kinda high pucker-factor with the amount of basal decay and lack of good TIP in adjacent trees.

The good news is that NES agrees that the chalky deposits on the lines could mean that I was not responsible for the damage, so they are giving me an extra day on the lift rental.

Worth looking into, http://www.nesrentals.com/. We go back next week Thr.


----------



## deevo

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I had an "interesting" one the other day, The landscrapers (one of the local big companies) came in to do a ledge-material patio at an estate client of mine. Three years later there are around eight dead 75-80 ft red oaks in the vicinity of the landscape destruction work.
> 
> Limited access back yard, to get a standard bucket in we would have had to butch up a gorgeous Norway spruce. A lift-rental company (NES) had a 60ft Genie for ~$750 w/ damage waiver.  I had a bit of a learning cure remembering how to use the thing  I made sure I had the boom away from the work at all times, positioning was a PITA and I had to figure out that there's a high torque switch for driving on inclines  whcih you need for any off road use.
> 
> I got 3 topped out and was working on the last cut on the fourth when a fitting for the basket leveler broke. Waited near three hours for the mech to come and tell me that he had to haul it to the shop to replace the lines. I had to climb some really nasty-rotten leaning widow-makers and snags to keep close to the time-line for the project. My pole-gaffs were sinking and shaving through the rotten sapwood. Kinda high pucker-factor with the amount of basal decay and lack of good TIP in adjacent trees.
> 
> The good news is that NES agrees that the chalky deposits on the lines could mean that I was not responsible for the damage, so they are giving me an extra day on the lift rental.
> 
> Worth looking into, http://www.nesrentals.com/. We go back next week Thr.



Yep they have there place for sure, I usually rent a 65' JLG 4 wheel drive, can get into some spaces a bucket can't. $400 a day includes delivery, runs on propane. Any pics of the ones you did?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I went to check out an emergency earlier this year and when I got there, a euc was getting ready to fall. To far for me to get a bucket and a rental place was a mile away. Came in real handy. The tree was slowly falling as we were trying to cut as much as we could on one side to get it to land in the tree beside it instead of on the house.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I went to check out an emergency earlier this year and when I got there, a euc was getting ready to fall. To far for me to get a bucket and a rental place was a mile away. Came in real handy. The tree was slowly falling as we were trying to cut as much as we could on one side to get it to land in the tree beside it instead of on the house.
> Jeff



I have been on two of those, one I could save, the other fell before I could get in position,both; I wrote not responsible for damage ;as I was afraid of getting into a deal that could make you responsible for something out of anyone's control!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I have been on two of those, one I could save, the other fell before I could get in position,both; I wrote not responsible for damage ;as I was afraid of getting into a deal that could make you responsible for something out of anyone's control!



So you know, weird watching is slowly fall, huh Rope. The asphalt was buckling up and I was telling Erik to drop as much as he could on the left side and it landed where we wanted. You can see the roof we were trying to avoid.
Jeff 
Came back the next day to finish.


----------



## jefflovstrom

How do you guys make your pic's so big but mine are little?
Jeff 
no jokes, please.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> So you know, weird watching is slowly fall, huh Rope. The asphalt was buckling up and I was telling Erik to drop as much as he could on the left side and it landed where we wanted. You can see the roof we were trying to avoid.
> Jeff
> Came back the next day to finish.



kinda a sissy size euc?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> kinda a sissy size euc?



You did not look at the pic's you silly ole Bastard!!!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Don't start! I have been really mellow lately.! :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't start! I have been really mellow lately.! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff



nobody wants to rumble lately :food:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> nobody wants to rumble lately :food:



OK, a little, but I gotta get home soon!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

I think I broke a valve spring in my Bucket truck 
Going to pull it apart today, then, my Climber calls last night about 9 pm, tells me he twisted his ankle real bad on his basement stairs!! 
Should be a interesting week, If I have to put on a saddle, I will, but it is going to hurt!
If only I could keep my hands from going numb, and my hip and shoulder's would heal, my c-6/c-7 disc would go back in its house, my right ear would stop buzzing and my................................................
I'm ready!


----------



## treevet

suck it up ex marine....hell I am sneaking up on 62 and could tell you stories including a 50 foot fall, 85 mph crash without braking etc etc.....You still got it.

Just sold a second sale of planting 25 foot 5 inch caliper Autumn Blaze Maple.

Will cut hole with big stumper and put in with my crane. Better bucks to be made than competing every day with the million tree removal experts around here. Friend from a huge nursery called me and told me he is selling 30 of these trees for $220 ea. Cha ching time.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> suck it up ex marine....hell I am sneaking up on 62 and could tell you stories including a 50 foot fall, 85 mph crash without braking etc etc.....You still got it.
> 
> Just sold a second sale of planting 25 foot 5 inch caliper Autumn Blaze Maple.
> 
> Will cut hole with big stumper and put in with my crane. Better bucks to be made than competing every day with the million tree removal experts around here. Friend from a huge nursery called me and told me he is selling 30 of these trees for $220 ea. Cha ching time.



47 here and climb all the time lately bucket can't get too it. However I don't yet have the raptoroke:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> 47 here and climb all the time lately bucket can't get too it. However I don't yet have the raptoroke:



man....I use whatever they give me.....Ascentree, ;pantins, hitchclimber....all on my saddle all the time if not being used. Plus I could spike all day....every day....you guys are old....you should retire lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> man....I use whatever they give me.....Ascentree, ;pantins, hitchclimber....all on my saddle all the time if not being used. Plus I could spike all day....every day....you guys are old....you should retire lol



LolI likely can't retire for 30 years, I am old school, body thrust mostly, my upper body is seriously stout!


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I had an "interesting" one the other day, The landscrapers (one of the local big companies) came in to do a ledge-material patio at an estate client of mine. Three years later there are around eight dead 75-80 ft red oaks in the vicinity of the landscape destruction work.
> 
> Limited access back yard, to get a standard bucket in we would have had to butch up a gorgeous Norway spruce. A lift-rental company (NES) had a 60ft Genie for ~$750 w/ damage waiver.  I had a bit of a learning cure remembering how to use the thing  I made sure I had the boom away from the work at all times, positioning was a PITA and I had to figure out that there's a high torque switch for driving on inclines  whcih you need for any off road use.
> 
> I got 3 topped out and was working on the last cut on the fourth when a fitting for the basket leveler broke. Waited near three hours for the mech to come and tell me that he had to haul it to the shop to replace the lines. I had to climb some really nasty-rotten leaning widow-makers and snags to keep close to the time-line for the project. My pole-gaffs were sinking and shaving through the rotten sapwood. Kinda high pucker-factor with the amount of basal decay and lack of good TIP in adjacent trees.
> 
> The good news is that NES agrees that the chalky deposits on the lines could mean that I was not responsible for the damage, so they are giving me an extra day on the lift rental.
> 
> Worth looking into, http://www.nesrentals.com/. We go back next week Thr.



Come on now, don't try to act like you were the least bit concerned about who was going to pay to fix the machine.
The rest of the story sadly is typical of rented machines: rent machine on high profile job, machine breaks making you work harder for longer and costs you.


----------



## Jumper

At home recovering from a nasty infection to my left index finger I nicked at work on Monday-nothing major, but it kept reopening as I worked. Wednesday night, I was experiencing a repeat of what happened to the same finger in 2001, swelling of my entire hand, pain up to my elbow, fever, so hoofed it off to the doctor first thing yesterday before I got really ill. Yesterday sick all day with fever, but I think the antibiotics finally got the upper hand last night. I am off work until Tuesday. Sepsis is nothing funny and I just seem to be suseptible to infection from very minor abrasions and lacerations. Thank God for antibiotics-people died from this crap up until about 1945 when their use became widespread.


----------



## TreeTarget

Worked Monday, but between mortality and upcoming deer-camp for the boss, no work 'till mid next week. Been insulating the house and working in the shop.
Will try some chainsaw carvings sometime this weekend--have a few new ideas I want to try. Mirror is looking nice, but it's pretty detailed and only getting to do bits here and there make for a long time sitting on the work bench.
Made a prediction awhile back that the boss would give me a compliment...someday.
Coming back from the rifle-range, he said to mark the date on the calendar...I had missed his previous remark saying I was a good shot with his hunting rifle. By the time it actually registered, I realised that my battery was low, but I still considered calling info for the number to the Guiness Book offices.
I don't hunt anymore and never was good at more than napping in the woods anyway, but I have been waiting to deevolutionize to a stick and string before I take it up again. So I took my 22 rifle and the old 410 with slugs to the rifle-range, and just had a few good volleys. The kids liked it.

Gotta get on dinner, then back to the shop. Good luck to everyone who's going hunting.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> suck it up ex marine....hell I am sneaking up on 62 and could tell you stories including a 50 foot fall, 85 mph crash without braking etc etc.....You still got it.
> 
> Just sold a second sale of planting 25 foot 5 inch caliper Autumn Blaze Maple.
> 
> Will cut hole with big stumper and put in with my crane. Better bucks to be made than competing every day with the million tree removal experts around here. Friend from a huge nursery called me and told me he is selling 30 of these trees for $220 ea. Cha ching time.



Yeah I know!! I only complain about it to you guys, if my wife new what was really going on, she wouldn't let me outa the house!
Bad lifter in the bucket, hopefully, new lifters, push rods and rockers will be installed by Monday
Jon, my climber, thinks he will be ready to go this week, staying off his feet over the weekend, gonna wear an ankle brace for a while.
Good deal on the Maples! $220 for 5" is a steal around here!
I installed a 2" Dogwood this week!!! not quite as glorious as your install! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah I know!! I only complain about it to you guys, if my wife new what was really going on, she wouldn't let me outa the house!
> Bad lifter in the bucket, hopefully, new lifters, push rods and rockers will be installed by Monday
> Jon, my climber, thinks he will be ready to go this week, staying off his feet over the weekend, gonna wear an ankle brace for a while.
> Good deal on the Maples! $220 for 5" is a steal around here!
> I installed a 2" Dogwood this week!!! not quite as glorious as your install! :hmm3grin2orange:



Man, I just try to do whatever they ask me to do. I would do just as well planting a half dozen dogwoods and it'd be a lot easier. They want the big instant tree, nursery's got 30 of em at fire sale and, hey, why not give it a go.

Few years I tried to plant a monster beech and lost my ass on that one, but I think these silv. maple cultivars will have a better chance.....no guarantee this time tho lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Man, I just try to do whatever they ask me to do. I would do just as well planting a half dozen dogwoods and it'd be a lot easier. They want the big instant tree, nursery's got 30 of em at fire sale and, hey, why not give it a go.
> 
> Few years I tried to plant a monster beech and lost my ass on that one, but I think these silv. maple cultivars will have a better chance.....no guarantee this time tho lol.



OH boy the dreaded silver maple , they are stump cutter killers and big bar lovers at about breast height , with no central leader they are a joy to trim and god forbid deadwood , its seems like your climbing 8 different trees sharing a stump ....The last time I worked on one I felt I like a superman soaring across the great abyss of the canopy trying to move through the top , I almost broke my ankle swinging the 30ft....lol it was the last time that I will try that


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> OH boy the dreaded silver maple , they are stump cutter killers and big bar lovers at about breast height , with no central leader they are a joy to trim and god forbid deadwood , its seems like your climbing 8 different trees sharing a stump ....The last time I worked on one I felt I like a superman soaring across the great abyss of the canopy trying to move through the top , I almost broke my ankle swinging the 30ft....lol it was the last time that I will try that



You sound like a tree guy!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You sound like a tree guy!
> Jeff



AS opposed to what a bartender ? Or a rocket scientist , I have a tattoo of the SHERRILL TREE guy on my butt cheek I think that qualifies me to hang with the boys My bumper sticker says " IF TREES WERE SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THIS BIRDS WOULD HAVE BEEN BORN WITH CHAINSAW FEET " with a pic of a tree RFTREEMAN did at a bank ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> AS opposed to what a bartender ? Or a rocket scientist , I have a tattoo of the SHERRILL TREE guy on my butt cheek I think that qualifies me to hang with the boys My bumper sticker says " IF TREES WERE SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THIS BIRDS WOULD HAVE BEEN BORN WITH CHAINSAW FEET " with a pic of a tree RFTREEMAN did at a bank ....



You know you sound totally gay, tattoo on ur butt? You did not have to disclose that to me. I like this occupation but I don't think I would pick a company (Sherrill), to live on my butt. That is just weird!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101;2565840 I have a tattoo of the SHERRILL TREE guy on my butt cheek I think that qualifies me to hang with the boys[/QUOTE said:


> So if the guy's on 'Jack-ass' got a tattoo of the same as your ass, they are good to go! right?
> Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> So if the guy's on 'Jack-ass' got a tattoo of the same as your ass, they are good to go! right?
> Jeff



I wish I had JACK ASS money that would be cool ....Sometimes I wonder why I didn't video more of my life ???


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I wish I had JACK ASS money that would be cool ....Sometimes I wonder why I didn't video more of my life ???



You said it, not me!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You said it, not me!
> Jeff



And How....


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Weather was good and business is busy so we worked yesterday and today. 3 guys yesterday and me and one guy today. Did some pruning, 3 small spruce removals and a 20" oak removal yesterday. Today I climbed and removed 3 16" maples over a garage, then pruned a norway spruce for house and chimney clearance, last we removed a 20" red maple behind a house. Good weekend! Big rotted Sugar Maple removal tomorrow....

Mike


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Jumper said:


> At home recovering from a nasty infection to my left index finger I nicked at work on Monday-nothing major, but it kept reopening as I worked. Wednesday night, I was experiencing a repeat of what happened to the same finger in 2001, swelling of my entire hand, pain up to my elbow, fever, so hoofed it off to the doctor first thing yesterday before I got really ill. Yesterday sick all day with fever, but I think the antibiotics finally got the upper hand last night. I am off work until Tuesday. Sepsis is nothing funny and I just seem to be suseptible to infection from very minor abrasions and lacerations. Thank God for antibiotics-people died from this crap up until about 1945 when their use became widespread.



Hydrogen peroxide doesn't help? I always keep some in the truck.


----------



## paccity

cutterhead bearings and service onthe carlton 7015 trx, welded the tounge jack back on the mb 2400xl , all fun.


----------



## TonyX3M

It's back to darn forestry school again for me - this time only day and a half ! Getting ready for darn examination- but if I pass I will get the Forestry Worker qualification papers - so wish me luck guys!


----------



## treevet

TonyX3M said:


> It's back to darn forestry school again for me - this time only day and a half ! Getting ready for darn examination- but if I pass I will get the Forestry Worker qualification papers - so wish me luck guys!



good luck Tony


----------



## fishercat

*good luck Tony!*

Good for you!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bucket still in shop waiting for parts. My climbers ankle is MUCH worse than he thought, had to go back to the hospital, now he has this big black boot on, out for 2 weeks 
I get truck back, Ill be going up, sucks, as my phone has been ringing off the hook! Cant work and bid at the same time, gets dark around 5, so there goes evening bids!


----------



## prentice110

Knocking down a giant diseased Elm today, if these dingbats ever show up. One guy didnt show up at all yesterday. Neglected to tell us he was going to Detroit for some music fest. Effin doper. This Elm is almost twice the height of the bucket. Should be a fun day. Wish the prentice was insured and plated. Gonna be a long day of baby bobcat fo-sho!


----------



## TonyX3M

thank you guys - got it done- so now I'm certified......


----------



## oldirty

pine party today (and 1 hemlock)..... 240yd of chips 1 log truck of wood.


----------



## treevet

TonyX3M said:


> thank you guys - got it done- so now I'm certified......



congratulations partner...:wave:


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> pine party today (and 1 hemlock)..... 240yd of chips 1 log truck of wood.



sounds like a sticky day bud....at least you can wear gloves without sweating more.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TonyX3M said:


> thank you guys - got it done- so now I'm certified......



Congrat's Tony!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

Just another day of STR8 UP KICKN BUTT....imho. or should I say...kickn ash. Thats a 32 inch bar on my 660 . Nice crane job. Big fat spar..she turnd solid bout 10 feet up. Where she branched out she was fat n mean...I had to spur clear around her with that 660 but got my cuts to break just nicely..7.2k on that pick. Then we could drop the log , cut her in half n make 3 trips to my buddys shop down the road to set the pieces outa the way till I can cutem up this winter...that part was the cherry on top! Had to finish up in the rain....but I dont think anybody cared . We hammered that job out in 6 hours n I will pay my guys for 8 . ESP after never hearing any complaining when it started to rain. Today was a good day.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Just another day of STR8 UP KICKN BUTT....imho. or should I say...kickn ash. Thats a 32 inch bar on my 660 . Nice crane job. Big fat spar..she turnd solid bout 10 feet up. Where she branched out she was fat n mean...I had to spur clear around her with that 660 but got my cuts to break just nicely..7.2k on that pick. Then we could drop the log , cut her in half n make 3 trips to my buddys shop down the road to set the pieces outa the way till I can cutem up this winter...that part was the cherry on top! Had to finish up in the rain....but I dont think anybody cared . We hammered that job out in 6 hours n I will pay my guys for 8 . ESP after never hearing any complaining when it started to rain. Today was a good day.



good job TreeAce. EAB kill that ash up there?


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> good job TreeAce. EAB kill that ash up there?



Well..no..atleast not yet. The tree had lost a rather large branch last year. When the branch came off it made a nasty tear down the trunk which looked bad (worse than it was) and then the pretty fungi started ,I assume from heart rot, mostly in the area of the wound from the branch. These things , plus the shear size of the old girl made the HO want it gone. As far as EAB goes...we are def losing plenty of ash trees around here but this one had yet to be affected . As far as I could tell.


----------



## fishercat

*Congrats Tony!*

Good work!


----------



## sgreanbeans

TonyX3M said:


> thank you guys - got it done- so now I'm certified......



congrats!


----------



## TonyX3M

*Thank You gentleman !!!*

 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treevet

TonyX3M said:


> :greenchainsaw:



Tell us a little about your Forestry certification Tony. What was the exam like and what does it certify you to do?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Y=2/3x-3

x=2/3y-3
x+3=2/3y

x+3=y
2/3


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Y=2/3x-3
> 
> x=2/3y-3
> x+3=2/3y
> 
> x+3=y
> 2/3



you earned my sympathy today bud.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not me, you just made me 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Working on large prune job; 13 trees. Got about halfway through today. Had hoped to finish today or at least get a little further along and maybe finish in two hours tomorrow. Looks like I might have another full day out there. At least I got the most difficult trees done today. All rope climbing and had to rope every limb. Having to hit multiple TIPs on every tree. Just time consuming and tedious. Enjoyable day in the tree none the less.

Something weird that happened today. I had both ends of my shot line out of my cube and went to dump the little bit of sawdust and debris that had accumulated in there. I looked and saw all kinds of tiny little metal balls in the bottom of my cube. I pulled one out took a closer look and it turns out to be buckshot... Kind of weird. I guess someone showered me with buckshot while I was working one of my jobs and I didn't even notice...


----------



## treevet

scary...

yesterday we were repairing some trees mutilated by the line clearance guys and saw a squirrel hanging by his teeth electricuted. I gotta get over and take a pict. as it is hard to convey it in words. The ho came out and she made pretend she didn't see it ....but impossible. Stinky too.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> scary...
> 
> yesterday we were repairing some trees mutilated by the line clearance guys and saw a squirrel hanging by his teeth electricuted. I gotta get over and take a pict. as it is hard to convey it in words. The ho came out and she made pretend she didn't see it ....but impossible. Stinky too.



If it had a dollar for every fried squirrel I seen dangling near line I could already own the raptor:monkey:

I have seen it in action sometimes if they fell we had lunch


----------



## mikewhite85

Took down a small pine and had my chipper blades sharpened and the bed knife adjusted. Ended up costing about 300 bucks. ouch. Man it chips well though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Something weird that happened today. I had both ends of my shot line out of my cube and went to dump the little bit of sawdust and debris that had accumulated in there. I looked and saw all kinds of tiny little metal balls in the bottom of my cube. I pulled one out took a closer look and it turns out to be buckshot... Kind of weird. I guess someone showered me with buckshot while I was working one of my jobs and I didn't even notice...



Nah, the shot-bag is leaking. They use shot has the weight in the bag. If you hit hardscape a few too many time the seams start to go out. Sherrill has reduced the problem abit by using a balloon as a liner.


----------



## mikegar

what am i doing today? well im going to take my arborist certification exam.


----------



## arborsoldier

mikegar said:


> what am i doing today? well im going to take my arborist certification exam.



Good Luck!!!


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Nah, the shot-bag is leaking. They use shot has the weight in the bag. If you hit hardscape a few too many time the seams start to go out. Sherrill has reduced the problem abit by using a balloon as a liner.



Never thought of that John. 

It is bird season here but I was wondering where the heck I could have worked where I would have got showered by shot. Almost all of my work is in town...


----------



## treeman82

Picked up a few more jobs today. Ran into a guy last weekend who was looking for some oversized firewood. Buddy of mine had a few cords of big ugly stuff he needed to get rid of, rather than re-cutting and re-splitting. Told the guy my buddy could get him the cord of oversized for $x... my buddy was late in delivery, and shorted the load. Guy called me and said to have my buddy come take the load away.


----------



## mikegar

well i passed
overall 85%


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikegar said:


> well i passed
> overall 85%



Good for you Mike! Now get Fresno in line with tree care!  
Good Job.
Jeff


----------



## mikegar

lol. yeah ill be one of the few if not only certified arborist actually climbing in fresno. i think i may have a niche here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikegar said:


> lol. yeah ill be one of the few if not only certified arborist actually climbing in fresno. i think i may have a niche here.



Yup, now work on your salesmanship. (is that a word?), 
Jeff


----------



## mikegar

actually i feel confident with my customer relations so salesmanship shouldnt be too hard to master right?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikegar said:


> actually i feel confident with my customer relations so salesmanship shouldnt be too hard to master right?



Right, just bustin your balls. Congrats tho, Fresno seems tough tho. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Picked up a few more jobs today. Ran into a guy last weekend who was looking for some oversized firewood. Buddy of mine had a few cords of big ugly stuff he needed to get rid of, rather than re-cutting and re-splitting. Told the guy my buddy could get him the cord of oversized for $x... my buddy was late in delivery, and shorted the load. Guy called me and said to have my buddy come take the load away.



owwww, that hurts, makes you look bad for doing 2 people a favor. Did he already pay the guy for the wood?


----------



## treeman82

treevet said:


> owwww, that hurts, makes you look bad for doing 2 people a favor. Did he already pay the guy for the wood?



Nope. Had my buddy been there on time it would have been dealt with upon delivery. Told my buddy he needs to go back and pick it up... his response to me "It doesn't work like that." Not sure where that leaves me, because the way I met this guy was I went over there to go over some details about the job I would be doing at his nextdoor neighbor's place shortly.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Nope. Had my buddy been there on time it would have been dealt with upon delivery. Told my buddy he needs to go back and pick it up... his response to me "It doesn't work like that." Not sure where that leaves me, because the way I met this guy was I went over there to go over some details about the job I would be doing at his nextdoor neighbor's place shortly.



You are about to have an enemy you have to work next to his property.


----------



## treeman82

I think part of my day tomorrow will be spent putting out this fire... or in other words putting the load on MY truck and bringing it back to his house, plus dealing with the lost sale on the client's end.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> I think part of my day tomorrow will be spent putting out this fire... or in other words putting the load on MY truck and bringing it back to his house, plus dealing with the lost sale on the client's end.



lesson learned the hard way I guess...best way to learn though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I finally picked my Bucket Truck up from the shop.
NEW:
Cam
Lifters
Push Rods
Timing Chain
Cam Gear
Crank Gear
Rocker Bolts (new BBC has bolts instead of studs, very hard to find)
80 Million Gaskets

2 lifters where bad, 1 was stuck, other was actually busted, parts made it down to oil pan with out furhter injury. Cam had 2 lobs that where grooved (loosing lift = loosing massive power)

So now it better be good for a while!
Total bill..........................1204 in labor, 874 in part
:chainsawguy::angry2::angrysoapbox::rant:

It ran really good last night, pulled up a hill that is really steep, no problem. 
New cam has a bit of rumble to it, gonna pull off the stock exhaust and put on duals with Flowmaster's or DynoMaxx, should give it a little better performance, and make it sound cooler!
Next.......Nitrous!!! Then im gonna put a chrome tail pipe on it, that should make it faster too...................right!!! and maybe flames..............na, no flames, can already tell that by reading this, im gonna get slammed with the flames........so no flames, I take it back


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> I finally picked my Bucket Truck up from the shop.
> NEW:
> Cam
> Lifters
> Push Rods
> Timing Chain
> Cam Gear
> Crank Gear
> Rocker Bolts (new BBC has bolts instead of studs, very hard to find)
> 80 Million Gaskets
> 
> 2 lifters where bad, 1 was stuck, other was actually busted, parts made it down to oil pan with out furhter injury. Cam had 2 lobs that where grooved (loosing lift = loosing massive power)
> 
> So now it better be good for a while!
> Total bill..........................1204 in labor, 874 in part
> :chainsawguy::angry2::angrysoapbox::rant:
> 
> It ran really good last night, pulled up a hill that is really steep, no problem.
> New cam has a bit of rumble to it, gonna pull off the stock exhaust and put on duals with Flowmaster's or DynoMaxx, should give it a little better performance, and make it sound cooler!
> Next.......Nitrous!!! Then im gonna put a chrome tail pipe on it, that should make it faster too...................right!!! and maybe flames..............na, no flames, can already tell that by reading this, im gonna get slammed with the flames........so no flames, I take it back



Seems like a good price for all that work. Congrats on getting your truck back!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> owwww, that hurts, makes you look bad for doing 2 people a favor.


 
No doubt, I had that happen to me this year, sent another guy some fire wood business, guy delivers it, drops it in front of garage door at like 530 in the am on his way to work, couple wake up, get ready to go to work, open up garage door too leave, WTF!!!!! 
I get a really bad phone call, GUY IS FREAKING SCREAMING AT ME! I calm him down, I run over there, WHOLE DUMP TRUCK LOAD!!! maybe 2-3 cords? When we got done, I was about too pass out! He 2! He looks at me and says " you are the coolest f#@$%r I know for doing this" and starts laughing! I went home, get back in the house, phone rings,
its firewood dude, "Hey! already delivered that wood to that guy, thanks man, how do I get paid?" I tell him what happened...........he pauses.........."So I suppose I was not to put it right in front of the garage door as he requested,"
RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE GARAGE DOOR AS HE REQUESTED? 
"yep, he said to drop it in the am, that way he can load it right into his garage before he goes to work"
:bang:
Guess HO didnt think too much about this! Should have had the cars out!
Whole thing was funny, after the fact. HO paid him, shot me a thank you card with 25 bucks "to buy me lunch"


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> No doubt, I had that happen to me this year, sent another guy some fire wood business, guy delivers it, drops it in front of garage door at like 530 in the am on his way to work, couple wake up, get ready to go to work, open up garage door too leave, WTF!!!!!
> I get a really bad phone call, GUY IS FREAKING SCREAMING AT ME! I calm him down, I run over there, WHOLE DUMP TRUCK LOAD!!! maybe 2-3 cords? When we got done, I was about too pass out! He 2! He looks at me and says " you are the coolest f#@$%r I know for doing this" and starts laughing! I went home, get back in the house, phone rings,
> its firewood dude, "Hey! already delivered that wood to that guy, thanks man, how do I get paid?" I tell him what happened...........he pauses.........."So I suppose I was not to put it right in front of the garage door as he requested,"
> RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE GARAGE DOOR AS HE REQUESTED?
> "yep, he said to drop it in the am, that way he can load it right into his garage before he goes to work"
> :bang:
> Guess HO didnt think too much about this! Should have had the cars out!
> Whole thing was funny, after the fact. HO paid him, shot me a thank you card with 25 bucks "to buy me lunch"



Funny thats ####ing hilarious and I don't care I would laughed in his face , for being an idiot and not taking the cars out of the garage .. Thats classic and how long did moving 2 cords take ya ??? I can't even ... I am gonna dwell on how truely funny that is ...


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> No doubt, I had that happen to me this year, sent another guy some fire wood business, guy delivers it, drops it in front of garage door at like 530 in the am on his way to work, couple wake up, get ready to go to work, open up garage door too leave, WTF!!!!!
> I get a really bad phone call, GUY IS FREAKING SCREAMING AT ME! I calm him down, I run over there, WHOLE DUMP TRUCK LOAD!!! maybe 2-3 cords? When we got done, I was about too pass out! He 2! He looks at me and says " you are the coolest f#@$%r I know for doing this" and starts laughing! I went home, get back in the house, phone rings,
> its firewood dude, "Hey! already delivered that wood to that guy, thanks man, how do I get paid?" I tell him what happened...........he pauses.........."So I suppose I was not to put it right in front of the garage door as he requested,"
> RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE GARAGE DOOR AS HE REQUESTED?
> "yep, he said to drop it in the am, that way he can load it right into his garage before he goes to work"
> :bang:
> Guess HO didnt think too much about this! Should have had the cars out!
> Whole thing was funny, after the fact. HO paid him, shot me a thank you card with 25 bucks "to buy me lunch"



I got one for you , about five years ago a lifelong friend of my family gets married and she buys a house , she calls me to look at tree behind the house , so its a junk locust tree that is leaning right towards the house , the husbands wants the tree but there are roots in the way of installing the footing for the new deck he is building that day .. He asks me to remove the roots with the grinder I say "no way" the tree will fall over , she says "how much to cut the whole tree " she doesn't like the lean and is fine with the loss of shade ... Evidently he thinks that the price of the tree is too much so I leave ... Not five hours later she calls me and says " Can you please come over we have a big problem" crying and I say "sure" not asking why just knowing its bad ... I pull up to the house and see lights set up in the backyard because they are still working on the deck , its like 9pm , I swear that when I walked in the backyard she is tearing him and his dad a new ###hole like I have never seen before .. They cut all the roots near the footing with a saw and the tree fell over smashed the new deck to toothpicks and the whole corner of the house and a nice punch hole in the roof .... I looked at him a beaten scorned man and his father who was trying to fade off into the shadows and laughed right in both of there faces ... She turned and looked at me and for a second wanted to shoot me and than she punched me dead in the chest and started to crack up , he started laughing and his father just was so upset he left... So the next day we took the tree out , helped patch the roof and cleaned up what we could of the deck....


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> I finally picked my Bucket Truck up from the shop.
> Total bill..........................1204 in labor, 874 in part
> :chainsawguy::angry2::angrysoapbox::rant:



Sounds like you got off cheap. Good to hear you got it back. ---Knocked down a Boxelder for Slayer today. Then did some bs cutting on my own. One ground guy didnt show but I cant get to mad cuz it was his B-day last night.


----------



## tree MDS

....


----------



## tree MDS

Workin on it..


----------



## treevet

you got it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> ....



I have no idea what that pic is, I think I know, and it looks BAD .............or good, so I dont know, but it cant be, what I am pretty sure it is! SAY IT AINT SO!
IS THAT FOR REAL?

Took us about 30 mins to take care of, wood chukin that is, when we where done , there was firewood all over his yard!

Dumped it on the deck hahaha, should have listened to ya, did the punch leave a mark? could got paid twice lol!


----------



## treeman82

Not a whole lot going on lately, hired on another guy. One of the landscapers who kept me busy this year works alone, but needs some help with leaves, so I loaned the boys out to him for a few days here and there. Scored a couple of nice jobs in the past few days, so that's a plus, now just gotta get them done. Brought the chipper home for a bath and fluid change. I was at one client's yesterday moving some logs around, left the door to the truck open for just a minute, their dog decided to jump in and make itself at home.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Seems like a good price for all that work. Congrats on getting your truck back!



Does that seem like a good price? I hope so, never had engine work done by anybody but me! The fact that I could have done it my self, makes it hard to think about, if any of you ever watched drag racing, you might know the name BILL GLASS, he is a somewhat famous BBC race engine builder and my Uncle, grew up in his shop on the weekends, waiting for a burnout! only reason I went ahead, is they already had it all torn apart, originally they where just replacing the collapsed lifter. However, I got a lot of other stuff done, while they where working on it! Was hard writing a check, kept thinking, "should have done it my self, could have kept this money for X-MAS!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I have no idea what that pic is, I think I know, and it looks BAD .............or good, so I dont know, but it cant be, what I am pretty sure it is! SAY IT AINT SO!
> IS THAT FOR REAL?
> 
> Took us about 30 mins to take care of, wood chukin that is, when we where done , there was firewood all over his yard!
> 
> Dumped it on the deck hahaha, should have listened to ya, did the punch leave a mark? could got paid twice lol!



Just a test pic.. another lovely Acer saccharinum. Had to climb that piece last summer, 90' or better standing on that..roping too!

I have tons of pics from my cell. I will work on resizing one of these days, when the mood strikes me.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Just a test pic.. another lovely Acer saccharinum. Had to climb that piece last summer, 90' or better standing on that..roping too!
> 
> I have tons of pics from my cell. I will work on resizing one of these days, when the mood strikes me.



good to see you posting picts.MDS. If you need some help re sizing or embedding I can help. Vids are easy but time consuming.


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Does that seem like a good price? I hope so, never had engine work done by anybody but me! The fact that I could have done it my self, makes it hard to think about, if any of you ever watched drag racing, you might know the name BILL GLASS, he is a somewhat famous BBC race engine builder and my Uncle, grew up in his shop on the weekends, waiting for a burnout! only reason I went ahead, is they already had it all torn apart, originally they where just replacing the collapsed lifter. However, I got a lot of other stuff done, while they where working on it! Was hard writing a check, kept thinking, "should have done it my self, could have kept this money for X-MAS!



Well, I just paid $3000 to get my 1 ton back from relatively minor work so in comparison I figured you got off easy, but I'm no mechanic. Seems any sort of work like that on an engine will always be a few G's.


----------



## jefflovstrom

A dismal looking, rainy day in San Diego. Probably why I am on AS.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

who dey who dey who dey think gonna beat them bengals? 

Not the 1 and 8 Buffalo Bills (at least in the first half anyway lol)

Have to watch it on computer as they can't even sell a game out


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> who dey who dey who dey think gonna beat them bengals?
> 
> Not the 1 and 8 Buffalo Bills (at least in the first half anyway lol)
> 
> Have to watch it on computer as they can't even sell a game out



Hey TV, at least you don't live here and have Charger games blacked out all the time!
Jeff


----------



## Jumper

Church followed by not much at all. It is -14C/6F outside so is a good one to stay inside IMHO. Gonna watch the Stampeders stamp out the Riders in Cowtown. That has to be a cold game to watch in an outdoor stadium.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey TV, at least you don't live here and have Charger games blacked out all the time!
> Jeff



Chargers are bad....Bengals are the worst in football

halftime Bengals 31 Bills 14

Final Bills 49 Bungles 31

Leaves a lot of time to do more constructive stuff from now on. No football team in Cinci imo this year.

People do the Death March from Rataan over the bridge to their cars in parking lot....been there done that lol. Bengal busses limp home with one flat and people thowing up outta the windows. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well gots to climb out the bucket in am, tall dead beaner pine :monkey:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, I just paid $3000 to get my 1 ton back from relatively minor work so in comparison I figured you got off easy, but I'm no mechanic. Seems any sort of work like that on an engine will always be a few G's.



Not that I want you to spend more! but that did make me feel better about it! And it does run very good now. Ended up re-packing all the truck's and doing an inventory of all gear.
Missing a bunch of biners and loop slings, not happy about it, little lecture coming this am to the guys


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Sunday 1:30-5:00


----------



## tree MDS

Day got screwed up, time to try pics again..


----------



## tree MDS

Resize??


----------



## tree MDS

New (to me) truck..


----------



## ozzy42

*Something from nothing.*

Thought this week would be dead.It usually is on turkey week,unless you sold something the week before.
I was busy last week,but got caught up on Friday and kind of figured this week consist of tinkering with equipment.
I was taking my son to school in my work truck and my phone rang .Guy asked me to pull over and give him a card.
Ended up with a $700 job for tomorrow[2 prunes $500,and 3small stumps$200].
Beats nothing on a holiday week.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

I think I got it finally!


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I know, I need a cover for the hoses.. just wanted to make sure I dont forget this crap!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I think I got it finally!



Nice, you putting a dump box on it?


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Nice, you putting a dump box on it?



I think he's gonna go with plywood for a more rugged appeal. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tore up two willows and a poplar today, filled the chip box twice. Had started on the third one too but we realized our alternator went in the dump when Eric went to unload. Cleaned the yard up as best we could for the night, left our chipper and replaced alternator. $115 at the third shop we went to. Good to go now. Will set us back half a day but we're on a gravy job making good loot. Still, I hate leaving brush in a yard overnight. Feels a little hackish.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I think I got it finally!



Shes a beaut Clark , I like that deep forest green , it looks good lettered yellow...Whats the wheel base ?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Nice pics MDS!


----------



## treevet

Nice truck MDS, it got a pto on it?

This arrived in my lot today and closed the deal on it. They were going to Ill. from NY and just brought it right to me rather than me going to upstate NY.

Register it tomorrow. We played around with it a little bit today.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nice trucks everyone you guys make me jealous:monkey: Me I took my old junk lol and creamed two pines and a gum just me and my wife on the rake! It went smooth I love it when you get done ahead of schedule. I knocked a 100 bill off the estimate made the customer very happy and we made 725 for five hours, so no problem. I decided to save time and piled most of it on the bucket then smashed it down with the boom came home and got the ole 65 ford long bed loaded it down with wood and it got it all. Shweet


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Nice truck MDS, it got a pto on it?
> 
> This arrived in my lot today and closed the deal on it. They were going to Ill. from NY and just brought it right to me rather than me going to upstate NY.
> 
> Register it tomorrow. We played around with it a little bit today.


Nice crane ...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice crane ...



thanks 101, can't wait to put it on something tough.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treevet said:


> Nice truck MDS, it got a pto on it?
> 
> This arrived in my lot today and closed the deal on it. They were going to Ill. from NY and just brought it right to me rather than me going to upstate NY.
> 
> Register it tomorrow. We played around with it a little bit today.



Looks like a money maker


----------



## treevet

I got a great buy on it Mike. It has been kept indoors and is in great shape. I have been working on this for 3 years.


----------



## oldirty

bueno crano tv! 

how often you think you gonna put the jibs on that thing? 

you gonna throw some bunks on it to hold logs or just strap em down?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> bueno crano tv!
> 
> how often you think you gonna put the jibs on that thing?
> 
> you gonna throw some bunks on it to hold logs or just strap em down?



Thanks OD, prob use the jibs, prob even use the man basket sometimes, and it has straps on it and pockets....prob just use the pockets for stakes and not sides. Kinda eliminates the need for all the wood carrying stuff I got. 

Just pure fun stuff. I wanna go down there in the dark now and play with it.


----------



## TonyX3M

Hell fire; thats a really nice crane!!!! - hopefully I'll be able to get one in like 30 years!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Nice truck MDS, it got a pto on it?
> 
> This arrived in my lot today and closed the deal on it. They were going to Ill. from NY and just brought it right to me rather than me going to upstate NY.
> 
> Register it tomorrow. We played around with it a little bit today.



That's some serious piece right there vet!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Could someone run over how to post pics again! Every time I try, they get all jacked up!:dunno:


----------



## TonyX3M

I got in disagreement over some tree names in latin today - are you guys can name them for shure- if you do i'll have to know most of them too- but I dont think I will be able to name them as well as OD and Jeff-just dont have the drive right now-making a living is no 1 right now!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> thanks 101, can't wait to put it on something tough.



Now the real trick any more is finding the work for it ... You'll be grabbing some wood now , I agree that truck would be nice with some bunks , what engine is it ? Can you use the bucket or do you need a license like over here... Trees are exempt but no construction material or a man cage ...


----------



## TonyX3M

treeclimber101 said:


> Now the real trick any more is finding the work for it ... You'll be grabbing some wood now , I agree that truck would be nice with some bunks , what engine is it ? Can you use the bucket or do you need a license like over here... Trees are exempt but no construction material or a man cage ...



We usually leave it to HO - unless theres a lot of brush(trees)- then the energy company will come out and pay us for chipping for all of it! - aint that sweet!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TonyX3M said:


> I got in disagreement over some tree names in latin today - are you guys can name them for shure- if you do i'll have to know most of them too- but I dont think I will be able to name them as well as OD and Jeff-just dont have the drive right now-making a living is no 1 right now!



Botanical names are best learned by using them often. Don't let it get you worried. Besides, knowing the common names enables you to get the botanical name. You'll be fine.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Now the real trick any more is finding the work for it ... You'll be grabbing some wood now , I agree that truck would be nice with some bunks , what engine is it ? Can you use the bucket or do you need a license like over here... Trees are exempt but no construction material or a man cage ...



You know I try to do things strategically 101. I bought the big chipper and set up the big chip truck and have a big picker. Now a capable 25 ton 140' crane. All this basically in lieu of EAB slamming this area soon. We get more and more violent storms around here these days too. It has a 350 hp Cat....and you better believe I will be using the bucket sometimes.

Thanks guys for the compliments on this truck. I am old and earned it and you all will get what you want if you want it bad enough.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Botanical names are best learned by using them often. Don't let it get you worried. Besides, knowing the common names enables you to get the botanical name. You'll be fine.
> Jeff



Perpetual botanical name reciting can seem a little pretentious at times too.:agree2:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You know I try to do things strategically 101. I bought the big chipper and set up the big chip truck and have a big picker. Now a capable 25 ton 140' crane. All this basically in lieu of EAB slamming this area soon. We get more and more violent storms around here these days too. It has a 350 hp Cat....and you better believe I will be using the bucket sometimes.
> 
> Thanks guys for the compliments on this truck. I am old and earned it and you all will get what you want if you want it bad enough.



AH YEA THE EMERALD ASH BORE HUH, thats not a far shot from either of us now , we only need some bad mulch to be moved down this way and thats all she wrote ... Would be a shame though to lose upwards of 10k trees a year , thats alot of missing work for the next generation ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> AH YEA THE EMERALD ASH BORE HUH, thats not a far shot from either of us now , we only need some bad mulch to be moved down this way and thats all she wrote ... Would be a shame though to lose upwards of 10k trees a year , thats alot of missing work for the next generation ...



If you had euc's, there would be work for centuries!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> AH YEA THE EMERALD ASH BORE HUH, thats not a far shot from either of us now , we only need some bad mulch to be moved down this way and thats all she wrote ... Would be a shame though to lose upwards of 10k trees a year , thats alot of missing work for the next generation ...



The obvious strategy there is start planting trees. We probably planted 40 trees last week (some with the crane with a 5" caliper and over 30' tall).

Real good money. Way back in the day, you could not possibly be competitive without a high gpm output spray rig....I had one. Now there is other stuff you gotta have and gotta do.


----------



## Jumper

Tried to stay warm. It was -35C, about -30F at the International Airport this morning.


----------



## treeman82

Had to meet with the power company rep today, apparently they don't wrap wires anymore due to liability concerns.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Had to meet with the power company rep today, apparently they don't wrap wires anymore due to liability concerns.



wow...figgered that was coming


----------



## tree MDS

Bid myself out of this one today..


----------



## oldirty

look at you posting pics! whats next you going to show AS your secret handshake?!


sub in TV's new crano! 

what highball kinda number you throw at that thing?! lol.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> look at you posting pics! whats next you going to show AS your secret handshake?!
> 
> 
> sub in TV's new crano!
> 
> what highball kinda number you throw at that thing?! lol.



It sure is something different seeing the pics next to his name. he must have got hit in the head at work which knocked something loose so he could think enough to figure out how to do it . Either that or he finally came across a girl that gave crap enough to show him how.
its always good to see something new here, maybe we can get through this winter on MDS pics alone.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I would not bid myself out of that. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

So, I got the guy's on a big job and one my guy's calls me to tell me that he see's a guy watching us and taking pic's and observing us for about 30 minutes. Turn's out to be a company that is new (3 years old and rookie managers) ( I know them). I will say this, Adam is an armchair arborist and a guy who thinks he's all that. I know the guy and felt like calling his boss ( I also know) and asking if he pay's a guy to watch us. They have been "buying job's" to keep their guy's busy and it must be draining to them. This company is barely 3 years old and I trained them both. Desperation is what I see. Two guy's start a company after I train them and then try to look for something on me to report? Idiot's. I wonder how long they will last even tho their Daddy's invested in their dream. Neither one has any climbing experience or knowledge of tree work. They are book smart and have the nicest hands you ever saw on a guy. Whew!, Thanks, had to say it as they are ' lurker's'. So, F-U Adam! Dope! 
Good luck in your dismal future!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> So, I got the guy's on a big job and one my guy's calls me to tell me that he see's a guy watching us and taking pic's and observing us for about 30 minutes. Turn's out to be a company that is new (3 years old and rookie managers) ( I know them). I will say this, Adam is an armchair arborist and a guy who thinks he's all that. I know the guy and felt like calling his boss ( I also know) and asking if he pay's a guy to watch us. They have been "buying job's" to keep their guy's busy and it must be draining to them. This company is barely 3 years old and I trained them both. Desperation is what I see. Two guy's start a company after I train them and then try to look for something on me to report? Idiot's. I wonder how long they will last even tho their Daddy's invested in their dream. Neither one has any climbing experience or knowledge of tree work. They are book smart and have the nicest hands you ever saw on a guy. Whew!, Thanks, had to say it as they are ' lurker's'. So, F-U Adam! Dope!
> Good luck in your dismal future!
> Jeff



You need a hug, Jeffers? You sound a bit wound up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> You need a hug, Jeffers? You sound a bit wound up.



Nah, but thanks. Just irks me. Little young book smart punks that read books and think they are tree guy's. Adam is the guy that wanted to try to ascend a tree with a belay and he wrapped his rope around his hand and had a couple guys help belay. Yup, broke his hand. (crushed, actually). I know money is important but money is all they focus on. They do charity work and go to church, and that makes it ok. "Daddy, I want a tree company". OK son.
Jeff 
BTW, You are to far away to hug me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah, but thanks. Just irks me. Little young book smart punks that read books and think they are tree guy's. Adam is the guy that wanted to try to ascend a tree with a belay and he wrapped his rope around his hand and had a couple guys help belay. Yup, broke his hand. (crushed, actually). I know money is important but money is all they focus on. They do charity work and go to church, and that makes it ok. "Daddy, I want a tree company". OK son.
> Jeff
> BTW, You are to far away to hug me.



Don't worry, I got long arms. lol. I almost started a long gripe on booksmart tree guys on another thread earlier. Funny when you meet some of these guys in person. Nothin' but a bunch of fluff.


----------



## Blakesmaster

And there's nothing wrong with focusing on money...and #####.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't worry, I got long arms. lol. I almost started a long gripe on booksmart tree guys on another thread earlier. Funny when you meet some of these guys in person. Nothin' but a bunch of fluff.



yeah but they gonna stick out like a sore thumb on here and we love playing that game.

nice picts mds.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> And there's nothing wrong with focusing on money...and #####.



We all focus on money, but I can tell you know what I mean. 
Long arm;s= funny!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Let's say he thinks he is a "Legit_Arborist".
Now search.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> So, I got the guy's on a big job and one my guy's calls me to tell me that he see's a guy watching us and taking pic's and observing us for about 30 minutes. Turn's out to be a company that is new (3 years old and rookie managers) ( I know them). I will say this, Adam is an armchair arborist and a guy who thinks he's all that. I know the guy and felt like calling his boss ( I also know) and asking if he pay's a guy to watch us. They have been "buying job's" to keep their guy's busy and it must be draining to them. This company is barely 3 years old and I trained them both. Desperation is what I see. Two guy's start a company after I train them and then try to look for something on me to report? Idiot's. I wonder how long they will last even tho their Daddy's invested in their dream. Neither one has any climbing experience or knowledge of tree work. They are book smart and have the nicest hands you ever saw on a guy. Whew!, Thanks, had to say it as they are ' lurker's'. So, F-U Adam! Dope!
> Good luck in your dismal future!
> Jeff



Yeah! #### YOU ADAM! I will rip out yer ####ing eyeball and piss in the socket while I screw yer momma in the ass! :chainsawguy:


----------



## prentice110

Woaw Dan!!! Sip the whiskey, dont gulp!


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> Woaw Dan!!! Sip the whiskey, dont gulp!



Hell, after reading what Jeff wrote about the spies I would think you would be picking us up to head up to Adam's place.
That's so pus. A perfect stratagey for some pretentious new start up.


----------



## The Lawn Shark

treemandan said:


> Yeah! #### YOU ADAM! I will rip out yer ####ing eyeball and piss in the socket while I screw yer momma in the ass! :chainsawguy:



No mercy......I found a new quote.


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> Hell, after reading what Jeff wrote about the spies I would think you would be picking us up to head up to Adam's place.
> That's so pus. A perfect stratagey for some pretentious new start up.



When I catch a newbie spyin, I call for both bull ropes and take something so big it turns my grapes to raisins. Open a few eyes to the fact of how nutz u are and they think twice about competein against ya!


----------



## The Lawn Shark

prentice110 said:


> When I catch a newbie spyin, I call for both bull ropes and take something so big it turns my grapes to raisins. Open a few eyes to the fact of how nutz u are and they think twice about competein against ya!



that's f-in funny there


----------



## prentice110

I leavin for Germany on Saturday, where's the action gonna be mid january? Thats when Im comin back and thinkin bout hittin the road. Iffin you gots some climbin you be needin dun maybe yous oughtuh PM me. If I dont get no hits im goin to cali for a few weeks. Oh yeah,, I ground some stumps and chipped some brush today. It sucked. I love rocks. I love broken teeth. I love gettin up at 4am so I can finish b4 I gotta go to thanxgivin dinner.


----------



## treemandan

The Lawn Shark said:


> No mercy......I found a new quote.



Well, it does look good on paper but tough to accomplish.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> When I catch a newbie spyin, I call for both bull ropes and take something so big it turns my grapes to raisins. Open a few eyes to the fact of how nutz u are and they think twice about competein against ya!


----------



## fishercat

*you might if you were in CT.*



jefflovstrom said:


> I would not bid myself out of that.
> Jeff



this place has turned into the cheapskate capitol lately.


----------



## prentice110

fishercat said:


> this place has turned into the cheapskate capitol lately.



I know the feeling. Thats why I stopped taking calls unless its a reg or one of the guys I sub for. If you cant get what you need, why do it?


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> I know the feeling. Thats why I stopped taking calls unless its a reg or one of the guys I sub for. If you cant get what you need, why do it?



that's what I been tellin you guys....you gonna end up bidding with bottom feeders if all you do is tk downs to pay the bills.....unless they are super hairy ones....esp this time of year.


----------



## treevet

Just got a pict from a buddy of mine from Gibsons BC (Vancouver area) that I went to HS with in Ontario. This is a pict off his back deck. I am gonna visit there soon I hope.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Yeah! #### YOU ADAM! I will rip out yer ####ing eyeball and piss in the socket while I screw yer momma in the ass! :chainsawguy:



Whoa! Easy big fella.  Just thought it was a cheesy thing to do. I would never do that, but I quess some feel the need. All is good.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> We all focus on money
> 
> Long arm;s= funny!
> 
> Jeff



you're a poet...and didn't knowit :kilt:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> you're a poet...and didn't knowit :kilt:




You trip me out,
without a doubt!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Whoa! Easy big fella.  Just thought it was a cheesy thing to do. I would never do that, but I quess some feel the need. All is good.
> Jeff



Cheesy? That's putting it mildly.


----------



## treevet

If I am up in a tree and another treeco is watching me and I don't like it... I always (many times have done it) send my gm out to his window or standing and tell him to say "Mr. Shaw told me to tell you that he charges for lessons"

Always Always pisses em off and they always leave


----------



## oldirty

happy turkey day fellas.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> happy turkey day fellas.



Have a good one OD and everyone and your fams.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> look at you posting pics! whats next you going to show AS your secret handshake?!
> 
> 
> sub in TV's new crano!
> 
> what highball kinda number you throw at that thing?! lol.



No crutch.. I mean crane access. 

I would have done that tree, just not for dirt.. I put $3500 on it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> happy turkey day fellas.



Back at ya!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

MDS, you bid 35 for the one tree? What am I missing? It looks like a climb and bomb plus remote TIP. Not so?
Nice foresight on that dual crane training Blakes. I guess this was an investment? Where was the training, close by?


----------



## jefflovstrom

How come I cant go to the next page? I click it and it comes back here. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seems like about 10 posts are missing.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Seems like about 10 posts are missing.
> Jeff



call mds, he's postin picts now...he'll iron it out :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## The Lawn Shark

Happy bird to all......


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Bid myself out of this one today..



Look at the pics again danno. Thats a 90' or better Tulip that Pignut stuck in.. what you planning to remote tie into?? ..but yeah, I wasnt feeling all the headaches of doing a rush job in the freezing rain, an hour away tomorrow.


----------



## lego1970

Today I took a little hike in a conservation area/park and picked up litter. I do that about once a month at this particuliar place. Beautiful day.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> MDS, you bid 35 for the one tree? What am I missing? It looks like a climb and bomb plus remote TIP. Not so?
> Nice foresight on that dual crane training Blakes. I guess this was an investment? Where was the training, close by?



It was in Boston. A nice trip for me and Laura. I suppose you could call it an investment. They really pushed the spider slings though which any idiot can tie...I was hoping for more of an advanced workshop but it woulda been over a lot of the climbers heads. As it turned out I use cranes more often than at least one of the instructors there. Still, I did pick up a few tricks and learned some important stuff. Basically, it gave me a lot more confidence in doing what I've been doing all along. The jacuzzi in the hotel was nice too...and tax deductible!


----------



## oldirty

that's why you coming with us in the winter, right?


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> that's why you coming with us in the winter, right?



That's the plan, bud. Got a few things to settle down here then I'll pull out the calendar. BTW, just ordered some round slings with snap hooks yesterday. Thanks for the info.


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> Just got a pict from a buddy of mine from Gibsons BC (Vancouver area) that I went to HS with in Ontario. This is a pict off his back deck. I am gonna visit there soon I hope.



That's where they filmed the Beachcombers isn't it?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Look at the pics again danno. Thats a 90' or better Tulip that Pignut stuck in.. what you planning to remote tie into?? ..but yeah, I wasnt feeling all the headaches of doing a rush job in the freezing rain, an hour away tomorrow.



How to get it down then?


----------



## lego1970

treemandan said:


> How to get it down then?




I'll bite.

I took down a leaning Tulip tree late this summer that had the same lean as that hickory tree however it was not up against another tree and I only had to climb 30-40 feet to top it out before taking the rest of it out.

If I was assigned this tree and judging by what I can see in the photo this is what I MIGHT try.

First off tell the owner that I'll try to save his fence but if I destroy the top rail....take $100 off the bill so he can buy a new rail and install it himself. If he agreed to that. I might even just take cut and take that top rail out before hand and go ahead and buy the the coupling pieces to re-attach it later. I would try climbing up the Tulip tree (despite it being a weak tree) and see if I could either use a pole saw or something to take that last 20' off the top of the hickory. Once I got the top out with a polesaw I would try to judge how hard the hickory is leaning up against the tulip tree. If it's barely leaning on it, I might hook up the hickory about halfway, buck in real good and top out the remaining part. If it feels like it's still heavily relying on the tulip tree, I would slowly chunk it away while staying tied into the tulip. That would be my approach, but it's kinda hard to tell by looking at pictures while sitting here drinking a little Vodka on a comfy couch. 

I'm looking forward to hearing what some of the other responses will be, because anymore I'm pretty rusty and don't do a whole lot of tree work except on the weekends.


----------



## ropensaddle

lego1970 said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> I took down a leaning Tulip tree late this summer that had the same lean as that hickory tree however it was not up against another tree and I only had to climb 30-40 feet to top it out before taking the rest of it out.
> 
> If I was assigned this tree and judging by what I can see in the photo this is what I MIGHT try.
> 
> First off tell the owner that I'll try to save his fence but if I destroy the top rail....take $100 off the bill so he can buy a new rail and install it himself. If he agreed to that. I might even just take cut and take that top rail out before hand and go ahead and buy the the coupling pieces to re-attach it later. I would try climbing up the Tulip tree (despite it being a weak tree) and see if I could either use a pole saw or something to take that last 20' off the top of the hickory. Once I got the top out with a polesaw I would try to judge how hard the hickory is leaning up against the tulip tree. If it's barely leaning on it, I might hook up the hickory about halfway, buck in real good and top out the remaining part. If it feels like it's still heavily relying on the tulip tree, I would slowly chunk it away while staying tied into the tulip. That would be my approach, but it's kinda hard to tell by looking at pictures while sitting here drinking a little Vodka on a comfy couch.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing what some of the other responses will be, because anymore I'm pretty rusty and don't do a whole lot of tree work except on the weekends.



I would simply hook my 20 ton winch about twenty feet and pull it over backards or stiffen it up then guy it and climb it like the animal I am:monkey:


----------



## lego1970

ropensaddle said:


> I would simply hook my 20 ton winch about twenty feet and pull it over backards or stiffen it up then guy it and climb it like the animal I am:monkey:



That's cool, but what if you couldn't use heavy equipment to shore it up?
I'm asking, not baiting an answer because I honestly don't know.


----------



## ropensaddle

lego1970 said:


> That's cool, but what if you couldn't use heavy equipment to shore it up?
> I'm asking, not baiting an answer because I honestly don't know.



Well It would have to be way off the grid for me not to have enough cable and snatch blocks to reach! I have set in a front yard and pulled in the back using multiple blocks to go around house and other hardscape. If I had to rely solely without equipment, I would likely tie a rope to the poplar then to a distant tree pulled very tight and put block on it like a trolley with my climb line on the large sheave then climb it. If the tree fails I am tied into the taunt line! I have guyed many trees with just rope by systematically pre- tensioning and snubbing it off from as many directions as it takes to make me feel safe! Their are many ways to skin a cat ya know


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> How to get it down then?



Duh it's called a


























































HUSKY:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I would simply hook my 20 ton winch about twenty feet and pull it over backards or stiffen it up then guy it and climb it like the animal I am:monkey:



Nail on the head with the bucket winch and husky rope!


----------



## treevet

We got a call at 9 am with a big hack split at the base (probably from uprooting) and fell into a big ash (uprooting it too) and tore off the side of another ash and went into the house. In both uprooted holes that would have been around 3 feet deep they were full to the top with dirty water.

We have had torrential rain here for 2 solid days.

Pulled the tree off the house with the old crane and will finishing loading the wood tomorrow and chip.

Regular customer so nobody else bids and I don't even have to bid.

Just hate it when that happens. :biggrinbounce2:

We had the old crane nearby on another job so we could get it there quick.

We'll start using the new one this week and sell the old one.


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> That's where they filmed the Beachcombers isn't it?



I'll ask him tonight on Skype


----------



## lego1970

Thanks Ropensaddle.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> I'll ask him tonight on Skype



Just spoke to him Deevo and he said most people in that community showed up in that CBC series and he was actually in it as a Mountie which he is (retired) in his surge (sp?) uniform.


----------



## Jumper

deevo said:


> That's where they filmed the Beachcombers isn't it?



Yup. Truly beautiful country.


----------



## fireman

We got are 11th semiload of oak trees loaded got front yard side yard cleaned up from tornado that hit Monday afternoon,never seen oaks twist and get ripped up like that wow.Just got to load trunks on lowboy on Sunday.


----------



## treevet

fireman said:


> We got are 11th semiload of oak trees loaded got front yard side yard cleaned up from tornado that hit Monday afternoon,never seen oaks twist and get ripped up like that wow.Just got to load trunks on lowboy on Sunday.



Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck.



nice!

I went out with the crew yesterday, no bids to do, everybody is still in a tripofan coma!
Blasted a Norway maple over a pool, had to hand carry every piece out of the back yard to the front, no equipment would fit, SUCKED! So me and dad in law showed up for back up. Had to leave truck in yard, as we have to use the plywood road to get out, about 200yds! and we where wiped! A good day tho! then went to me geerage and sharpened chains till about 9pm. Missed Swamp Logger's, PO'ed about that, love that show!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> nice!
> 
> I went out with the crew yesterday, no bids to do, everybody is still in a tripofan coma!
> Blasted a Norway maple over a pool, had to hand carry every piece out of the back yard to the front, no equipment would fit, SUCKED! So me and dad in law showed up for back up. Had to leave truck in yard, as we have to use the plywood road to get out, about 200yds! and we where wiped! A good day tho! then went to me geerage and sharpened chains till about 9pm. Missed Swamp Logger's, PO'ed about that, love that show!



that's a good show but I am addicted to swamp people (born on the bayou)

that's some seriously disturbed people now


----------



## treevet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KzeYrjfN9s


----------



## prentice110

Sold 9 FC of firewood. Completley out of Oak now, only 7-8 face of mix left. Dont matter cuz Im hoppin a plane for Germany at 4:50. I hope I get to see some tree work over there.


----------



## oldirty

what the hell you going to germany for?

if you called dave back you coulda been in mass chasing that girl around.......lol.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Sold 9 FC of firewood. Completley out of Oak now, only 7-8 face of mix left. Dont matter cuz Im hoppin a plane for Germany at 4:50. I hope I get to see some tree work over there.



Sounds cool. What's the plan? you already have something set up?

I heard once that you need a permit to climb trees over there, and that they use the spider lifts a lot.. wondering if that's true?


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Sounds cool. What's the plan? you already have something set up?
> 
> I heard once that you need a permit to climb trees over there, and that they use the spider lifts a lot.. wondering if that's true?



I wont be doing tree work , just wanna watch. I read an article in TCI mag back in 04' that said climbing is illeagal there because there lifts are so advanced and that they declared it to be so dangerous. If theres a tree that you cant get a lift to, some certified so an so has to come out and asses the sit, and determine if it needs to be climbed and then some 'certifed' climber can do it.


----------



## prentice110

oldirty said:


> what the hell you going to germany for?
> 
> if you called dave back you coulda been in mass chasing that girl around.......lol.



I know a girl from there whose been buggin me to visit for years. By Dave do you mean slayer? We did a few jobs here but he knew I was goin. Last time he called he was in Virgina gettin a lil RnR. I hope hes got a lil somthin somthin when I get back, otherwise Im goin to Cali to visit some friends. I cant sit for another winter. Gota keep movin. And screw that broad in Boston.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm looking forward to another winter myself!

Just looking at this old pic makes me wanna run right out there and start brushing stuff off!


----------



## oldirty

when i said dave i was talking about the hiring guy from marquis! i was next to him when he called you back. twice! 

good to hear you getting over that b itch. still trying to mentally kill mine from my heart. first i thought of her in a while was right now typing this out. lol. doing good!


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> I'm looking forward to another winter myself!
> 
> Just looking at this old pic makes me wanna run right out there and start brushing stuff off!



Yo MDS, you got any snow yet?


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> I'm looking forward to another winter myself!
> 
> Just looking at this old pic makes me wanna run right out there and start brushing stuff off!



dude. glad to see you can post some pics now but cut the chit! i don't want to deal with that till i have to deal with that!!

i'd rather see spammy!


----------



## tree MDS

S&M's wifey?? ..lol.


----------



## prentice110

oldirty said:


> when i said dave i was talking about the hiring guy from marquis! i was next to him when he called you back. twice!
> 
> good to hear you getting over that b itch. still trying to mentally kill mine from my heart. first i thought of her in a while was right now typing this out. lol. doing good!



I only ever recieved 1 call back from Marquis right before I went out there at the end of Aug. Talked for about 10 min told him when Id be in town. Brought my climbing gear out there, called 5 times and noone ever called me back. But I was talkin to John not Dave.


----------



## oldirty

prentice110 said:


> I only ever recieved 1 call back from Marquis right before I went out there at the end of Aug. Talked for about 10 min told him when Id be in town. Brought my climbing gear out there, called 5 times and noone ever called me back. But I was talkin to John not Dave.



jm a busy dude.

he doesn't do all the hiring though. anyway if that was the case you shoulda contacted me through AS and i would've gotten that straightened away for you. we hired a couple more since then too!


----------



## prentice110

oldirty said:


> jm a busy dude.
> 
> he doesn't do all the hiring though. anyway if that was the case you shoulda contacted me through AS and i would've gotten that straightened away for you. we hired a couple more since then too!



Well we'll see. Im thinkin about goin on tour when I get back. Her internet wasnt set up till the last day I was there. Was stuck in Weymouth for 3 days in a hotel. That was when I was callin. Trumbell Barrett was all about hiring me, . Hell who knows.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I'm looking forward to another winter myself!
> 
> Just looking at this old pic makes me wanna run right out there and start brushing stuff off!



#### that ####! Not happy bout this one bit, not one bit I say....


----------



## Blakesmaster

*A question...*

Buy a cheap bucket cash and start saving for a down payment on a crane next year or put what I have saved down on a bad ass bucket. Any thoughts?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got back from Mens Warehouse. Got fitted for a tuxedo.
Jeff


----------



## Grace Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from Mens Warehouse. Got fitted for a tuxedo.
> Jeff



Are you going to be the keynote speaker at the big appreciation banquet you're throwing for yourself?
Just asking,
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from Mens Warehouse. Got fitted for a tuxedo.
> Jeff



Never saw a viking in a tux. Pics or it didn't happen. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Never saw a viking in a tux. Pics or it didn't happen. lol



OK, I will post pic's from the party. It is on the 10th of Dec. I pick up the tux on the 8th. Never wore one so this should be weird. 
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> S&M's wifey?? ..lol.



What about your wife MDS... oh wait you dont have a wife, or kids or a drivers license and you live with your mom. What are you doing in the shop MDS, no public transportation that day due to the storm, so you were waiting for someone to come give you a ride home? nice pic does that truck say Tree Service (860) 567-4797?


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> S&M's wifey?? ..lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Interesting to see you think you know so much about me.. you lonely ####ing whack job!! ..and to see pigs can read too! I did not know.. 

Got some pics of what you and your boy Faggot Cat cut on the weekends??


----------



## tree MDS

Really S&M.. something if wanna hang!!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> OK, I will post pic's from the party. It is on the 10th of Dec. I pick up the tux on the 8th. Never wore one so this should be weird.
> Jeff



might wanna drop a few prior to puttin it on? just sayin....opcorn:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Really S&M.. something if wanna hang!!



el gay might wanna use at least one eye on that piece...no mds?

ps....nice hookup


----------



## tree MDS

That a little clearer for ya fat boy??


----------



## treevet

never saw a one ton chip box cherry picker before ....er.....gas man....:fart:

(what you on the rag bout?)


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> never saw a one ton chip box cherry picker before ....er.....gas man....:fart:
> 
> (what you on the rag bout?)



This is actually my normal sparkly demeanor! You old bastard!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> This is actually my normal sparkly demeanor! You old bastard!



keep up the good work whippersnapper


----------



## treeman82

Today I had my electrician disconnect the 3 copper landscape lamps that were in the way from the pine tree, sold an $800 winter job, and looked at 2 others which I know I will get. Measured the pine tree while I was there with the electrician... 66" DBH 

First thing tomorrow gonna put the chipper in the driveway, then load up all my gear, hit that SOB HARD on Monday and Tuesday to get it brushed out and ready for the crane.... gotta get rid of 3 or 4 other trees in the process too.


----------



## treevet

good goin 82....I think the economy is way better than at this time last year :rockn:


----------



## treevet

I had a bit of a vision today. When you been round for a while like me you start to notice trends. 

Manilla to synthetic. wood to fiberglass poles....wrap the tree to LD's....lanyard camming devices....self feeding chippers.. mini skids....the proliferation of stumpgrinders...

Hey back maybe 25 years ago just a few had a stumpgrinders. Tree guys, not being the sharpest tools in the sheds, were amazed at these machine operators. There were a few services that subbed out and made a ton of bucks.

Then the tree guy started to recognize that, hey, it is the machine that is amazing.....not the operator. Then everyone and their mother bought a stump grinder and devalued the process of stumpgrinding.

I see the same thing happening with crane removals. Everyone is amazed at the guy doing the crane removal. Guys buying them in droves, guys that do em think their schit don't stank. Schools popping up to teach it and guys going to learn. Guys making outrageous claims that crane removals were invented in their NE area.

Other tree guys not yet christened are boggled and amazed at the crano removal man. But it is the machine and process....not the guy.

Wait and see. It's gonna devalue as it becomes more and more commonplace.

Remember this one?...

http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/9102/


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> .
> 
> I see the same thing happening with crane removals. Everyone is amazed at the guy doing the crane removal. Guys buying them in droves, guys that do em think their schit don't stank. Schools popping up to teach it and guys going to learn. Guys making outrageous claims that crane removals were invented in their NE area.
> 
> But it is the machine and process....not the guy.
> 
> Wait and see. It's gonna devalue as it becomes more and more commonplace.
> 
> Remember this one?...
> 
> http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/9102/




tv. your article here proves your point wrong, man.

clearly its the "guy" who made the cut that brought that crane over. and as long as everyone can have use or get a crane someone who shouldn't be cutting is going to flip one. 

it takes talent and skill to keep the crane shiny side up......


and unless you prove me wrong the true crane game came to be from up this way from what i understand.....

check out some old tcia chit. late 70's early 80's is when they started to get good use out of the crane.

just wait. you gonna ask me to come out there to cinci to better your crane game once that EAB truly starts to make the dead ash trees truly unclimbable. dead ash trees really make the ass pucker when it comes to climbing and it looking like that truth is going to come to fruition.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


>



there she is! spammy!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> This is actually my normal sparkly demeanor! You old bastard!



I'll atest to that.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I'm looking forward to another winter myself!
> 
> Just looking at this old pic makes me wanna run right out there and start brushing stuff off!



Are those regular flouresenct lights out there?


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Working on large prune job; 13 trees. Got about halfway through today. Had hoped to finish today or at least get a little further along and maybe finish in two hours tomorrow. Looks like I might have another full day out there. At least I got the most difficult trees done today. All rope climbing and had to rope every limb. Having to hit multiple TIPs on every tree. Just time consuming and tedious. Enjoyable day in the tree none the less.
> 
> Something weird that happened today. I had both ends of my shot line out of my cube and went to dump the little bit of sawdust and debris that had accumulated in there. I looked and saw all kinds of tiny little metal balls in the bottom of my cube. I pulled one out took a closer look and it turns out to be buckshot... Kind of weird. I guess someone showered me with buckshot while I was working one of my jobs and I didn't even notice...



yer joking right?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> That a little clearer for ya fat boy??



I'll be calling around 4 am, then at 4:15, then at 4:30... you ought to kill yourself now cause its gonna suck for you.


----------



## treevet

My point OD, is that so much crane work will be going on the schit gonna be devalued and accidents like that are gonna be more and more. Crane booms gonna have dents in em from with paint and logo's scratched off from clashing into each other. People gonna make less and less like stump grinding when the electricial and plumber guys buy a stumper on the side.

As for NE starting crane work in the late 70's and early 80's that is a major Joke....TCIA magazine wasn't even being published (it was the NAA) in 1970 when I did my first crane job with Shearer/Penn tree Co. in Princeton N.J....a tree company that would make Marquis look like the start up outfit it is. Shearer prob goes back before the 50's and ran about a dozen crews back then. Don't know where they are now. 

No offense....just the black and white truth.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> My point OD, is that so much crane work will be going on the schit gonna be devalued and accidents like that are gonna be more and more. Crane booms gonna have dents in em from with paint and logo's scratched off from clashing into each other. People gonna make less and less like stump grinding when the electricial and plumber guys buy a stumper on the side.
> 
> As for NE starting crane work in the late 70's and early 80's that is a major Joke....TCIA magazine wasn't even being published (it was the NAA) in 1970 when I did my first crane job with Shearer/Penn tree Co. in Princeton N.J....a tree company that would make Marquis look like the start up outfit it is. Shearer prob goes back before the 50's and ran about a dozen crews back then. Don't know where they are now.
> 
> No offense....just the black and white truth.



The name might be Shearon now though I don't really know.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> The name might be Shearon now though I don't really know.



When I was running my business up in Flemington NJ back in the 70's, Danno, my climber and gm's name was Daniel Murphy. Thought you might get a laugh out of that.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> S&M's wifey?? ..lol.



All the ####ed up #### I do and I am still embarassed to be seen with you.


----------



## treevet

Searched it and it got bought out by Savatree (whoever that is) as my guess is when the founder kids took over it went downhill.

Didn't start in the 50's but rather 1932.

http://www.greenmediaonline.com/ME2...012EA2&AudID=AC361F5928F54864BFCBBD93E5B8624D


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> When I was running my business up in Flemington NJ back in the 70's, Danno, my climber and gm's name was Daniel Murphy. Thought you might get a laugh out of that.



Reincarnation is no laughing matter... especially when you come back as the same exact thing.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Reincarnation is no laughing matter... especially when you come back as the same exact thing.



Murph was (is I am sure) a great guy, stoner, and top drawer tree guy. Kept trying to picture Philly Murph as him as they are about the same age but NJ Murph is a true blonde.


----------



## beowulf343

I can see this happening treevet.
Was at an auction yesterday and watched a tree company owner i know pick up a 25 ton manitex. This is a guy so small that's he's still using a chuck and duck to blow chips into the back of his pickup. Got to talking with him about his plans for it. Was really surprised when he told me that the crane will make him more money in treework than even a better chipper. 
Talking with the boss this morning about that. He's running five cranes fulltime in treework right now, but he was telling me that he thinking of knocking one or two back-every tom, ####, and sally outfit in the area has picked up a crane in the last few years and he's having to run his crews further and further out to find jobs that he won't be underbid on by another outfit with a crane. Six years ago, he was the only outfit in three counties with a crane, now there are over a dozen in our county alone.
He says there still is a niche for specialty jobs with his bigger cranes, but if things don't change, he's planning to phase out his two smaller ones next year.


----------



## treevet

beowulf343 said:


> I can see this happening treevet.
> Was at an auction yesterday and watched a tree company owner i know pick up a 25 ton manitex. This is a guy so small that's he's still using a chuck and duck to blow chips into the back of his pickup. Got to talking with him about his plans for it. Was really surprised when he told me that the crane will make him more money in treework than even a better chipper.
> Talking with the boss this morning about that. He's running five cranes fulltime in treework right now, but he was telling me that he thinking of knocking one or two back-every tom, ####, and sally outfit in the area has picked up a crane in the last few years and he's having to run his crews further and further out to find jobs that he won't be underbid on by another outfit with a crane. Six years ago, he was the only outfit in three counties with a crane, now there are over a dozen in our county alone.
> He says there still is a niche for specialty jobs with his bigger cranes, but if things don't change, he's planning to phase out his two smaller ones next year.



Very interesting stuff Beowulf.


----------



## treevet

Another interesting post I recently read on AS was someone (forgive my memory) saying that the electric company in their area had eliminated wire covering for crane tree removals.

They (electric) said it was because of liability concerns. Begs the question if the concerns are generated by more and more crane removals and the lack of certification or qualification ensuring the work would be not handled professionally leading to death or equipment damage (electric).

Another question might be that they are getting so many requests where a tree would previously be removed from inside the wires manually or bucketed and now are getting so many crane related wire covering requests that their (free) wire covering service is compromising their profitability.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I see the same thing happening with crane removals. Everyone is amazed at the guy doing the crane removal. Guys buying them in droves, guys that do em think their schit don't stank. Schools popping up to teach it and guys going to learn. Guys making outrageous claims that crane removals were invented in their NE area.
> 
> Other tree guys not yet christened are boggled and amazed at the crano removal man. But it is the machine and process....not the guy.
> 
> Wait and see. It's gonna devalue as it becomes more and more commonplace.



I'm not quite sure why you're so proud of yourself for this realization. Even I've noticed the trend in the 2 years I've been getting the tree trader. The number of cranes for sale has at least doubled in that time frame. Fact of the matter is, cranes make tree work a hellofalot more efficient and people are finally starting to realize it. 

As far as the process being devalued...yes...and no. The trees that can be done SIMPLY with a crane are going to start bringing less as more company's will use their cranes on everything they can. But there will still be those trees that can't be reached or are too dead and dangerous that guys will shy away from and you'll still get good numbers. I assume you saw a similar trend when buckets hit the scene.

It's funny. When my op in PA called me a year or two back to start doing some jobs with him I gave him a price of $30 an hour. I know he gets about $100 an hour for him and his 28 ton. As we've honed our game over the last year or so I'm now seeing an easy $300 an hour worth of work put on the ground. He's still making his, and I'm still making mine, but we both SHOULD be making more.


----------



## treeman82

treevet said:


> Another interesting post I recently read on AS was someone (forgive my memory) saying that the electric company in their area had eliminated wire covering for crane tree removals.
> 
> They (electric) said it was because of liability concerns. Begs the question if the concerns are generated by more and more crane removals and the lack of certification or qualification ensuring the work would be not handled professionally leading to death or equipment damage (electric).
> 
> Another question might be that they are getting so many requests where a tree would previously be removed from inside the wires manually or bucketed and now are getting so many crane related wire covering requests that their (free) wire covering service is compromising their profitability.



Actually I was told that they won't cover the lines anymore for any type of job. At least for the primaries they won't. I was told that they will happily de-energize lines if people in the area will agree to it. The one time he said that they had wrapped the lines in the last 3 years was for a well drilling operation that had to set up 8' from the primaries, and that had to be approved by some big wigs.


----------



## treevet

> I'm not quite sure why you're so proud of yourself for this realization.


 .

proud of myself? just makin convo. don't be offended cause your a newby at the game lol :newbie: 



> As far as the process being devalued...yes...and no.



first you say this




> He's still making his, and I'm still making mine, but we both SHOULD be making more.



then you say this 

make up your mind son. flip floppin is for politicians....you runnin for office?:chatter:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> .
> 
> proud of myself? just makin convo. don't be offended cause your a newby at the game lol :newbie:
> 
> 
> 
> first you say this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you say this
> 
> make up your mind son. flip floppin is for politicians....you runnin for office?:chatter:



I wasn't offended, just assumed it was a given and not much worth discussing. As far as what me and the CO are making, that only happens on his jobs, cause he don't know how to bid and just gives an hourly. In the jobs he gets he reinforces my point that only the cake work ones will be devalued. Jobs that even I wouldn't call in a crane for. lol The last time I called him in on a job we put out 3 grand in 5 hours. But he would have never touched that job if I didn't hire him under me.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KzeYrjfN9s



That show is really good too! I met Bobby Goodsen in 07 when I was at Camp Lejeune, his shop was right around the corner from my house, his house is right by the high school, on Piney Green Rd,BIG HOUSE! you Jarheads should remember the big plantation of to the left, when leaving the base, that's his. spent a couple hours with him at the gas station on the corner of PG and 24( his am coffee spot) on a rain day. Guy is awesome, he has huge respect for our side. He told me he was filming this show, had no idea that it was for Discovery Channel until one night flipping channels and there he was! You cant drive around Jacksonville, NC and not run into one of those guys. Those logs trucks are everywhere! They will whip those things into a Mickey D's, take up all the parking spots!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> It's funny. When my op in PA called me a year or two back to start doing some jobs with him I gave him a price of $30 an hour. I know he gets about $100 an hour for him and his 28 ton. As we've honed our game over the last year or so I'm now seeing an easy $300 an hour worth of work put on the ground. He's still making his, and I'm still making mine, but we both SHOULD be making more.



I think you have only been doing crane jobs for less than a year. I remember you asking all kinds of questions prior to the big day.

Let me get this straight. A crane owner called you and asked you to do tree removals for him and you did them climbing at $30 per hour.

Thought you had your own tree service.?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I think you have only been doing crane jobs for less than a year. I remember you asking all kinds of questions prior to the big day.
> 
> Let me get this straight. A crane owner called you and asked you to do tree removals for him and you did them climbing at $30 per hour.
> 
> Thought you had your own tree service.?



I just pulled up my first thread on crane work from 9/20/09. :biggrinbounce2: So, a little over a year since my first ride. Remember, my biz was only part time then so working for someone else wasn't even remotely close to an issue. I still work with this guy from time to time but he is out of my service area so it doesn't really affect me. Even still, I am getting to the point that I no longer want to work for anyone else but he only called me for maybe 3 days of work this whole year. As long as he doesn't expect more than that I am still willing to help him out. I view it the same way as going to work for Dano or MDS or anybody on this board, as long as they're out of my service area my biz isn't affected.


----------



## oldirty

i got a q for you tv. why no cab coming into winter on your national 800?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> i got a q for you tv. why no cab coming into winter on your national 800?



It is a National 990 OD. And I bought as much as I felt I could afford. Got a great buy I think after extensive shopping for a few years. If I can be outside making the cuts you can be sure my gm is ok being outside as well.

We tough boys down here.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> .
> 
> It's funny. When my op in PA called me a "YEAR OR TWO BACK" to start doing some jobs with him I gave him a price of $30 an hour.
> 
> I know he gets about $100 an hour for him and his 28 ton. As we've honed our game over the last year or so I'm now seeing an easy $300 an hour worth of work put on the ground. .



Just a friendly word to the wise BM....bullschitters are a dime a dozen on these forums and that is the last thing I would want to be considered if I were you. Once you are thought as BS'er you never lose that. I NEVER bullschit period.

You are slowly but surely working yourself into the self proclaimed expert on craners with only ONE year and possibly 4 or 5 crane jobs (I assume every crane job you do ends up on here) under your belt.

"Hone your game" a little more.....then start flapping it.


----------



## tree MDS

Actually picked up a few days work slashing down some white pines this morning. Good deal there..those are always fun!

You guys keep on with all this crane this, crane that talk, I'm gonna have to put one on the wish list myself! ...still seems sorta womanly though.


----------



## treemandan

beowulf343 said:


> I can see this happening treevet.
> Was at an auction yesterday and watched a tree company owner i know pick up a 25 ton manitex. This is a guy so small that's he's still using a chuck and duck to blow chips into the back of his pickup. Got to talking with him about his plans for it. Was really surprised when he told me that the crane will make him more money in treework than even a better chipper.
> Talking with the boss this morning about that. He's running five cranes fulltime in treework right now, but he was telling me that he thinking of knocking one or two back-every tom, ####, and sally outfit in the area has picked up a crane in the last few years and he's having to run his crews further and further out to find jobs that he won't be underbid on by another outfit with a crane. Six years ago, he was the only outfit in three counties with a crane, now there are over a dozen in our county alone.
> He says there still is a niche for specialty jobs with his bigger cranes, but if things don't change, he's planning to phase out his two smaller ones next year.



Why wouldn't it? You saw what happened with the Hula Hoop. People's gotta try to make buck. Personally I would take selling Hula Hoops over the crane gig but what do I know?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Just a friendly word to the wise BM....bullschitters are a dime a dozen on these forums and that is the last thing I would want to be considered if I were you. Once you are thought as BS'er you never lose that. I NEVER bullschit period.
> 
> You are slowly but surely working yourself into the self proclaimed expert on craners with only ONE year and possibly 4 or 5 crane jobs (I assume every crane job you do ends up on here) under your belt.
> 
> "Hone your game" a little more.....then start flapping it.



I hear what you're saying vet, but I'm also having a hard time wrapping my mind around this crane thing being rocket science or some ####! like it takes 30 years to become proficient at it or something.. just sayin..


----------



## jefflovstrom

I just got done watching a Warren Miller show! You guy's are weird! Hahaha!
Jeff


----------



## beowulf343

treemandan said:


> Why wouldn't it? You saw what happened with the Hula Hoop. People's gotta try to make buck. Personally I would take selling Hula Hoops over the crane gig but what do I know?



This is true. Guess my surprise comes from the fact that the crane thing seems to have just become popular in the last few years. My boss has been making millions off his cranes for almost thirty years, why did it take this long for the other outfits to jump on the bandwagon.

It's also kind of surprising crane work has taken off like it has when you look at the despise climbers seem to have for the crane guys. Look at this site, every time a crane topic comes up, a half dozen climbers have to jump in to mention that they could do it better without the crane. Just kind of makes me laugh, if there are all these super climbers out there, why are more and more outfits going the crane route?

(Actually, i know why, just hasn't sunk in for everyone yet.)


----------



## treemandan

beowulf343 said:


> This is true. Guess my surprise comes from the fact that the crane thing seems to have just become popular in the last few years. My boss has been making millions off his cranes for almost thirty years, why did it take this long for the other outfits to jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> It's also kind of surprising crane work has taken off like it has when you look at the despise climbers seem to have for the crane guys. Look at this site, every time a crane topic comes up, a half dozen climbers have to jump in to mention that they could do it better without the crane. Just kind of makes me laugh, if there are all these super climbers out there, why are more and more outfits going the crane route?
> 
> (Actually, i know why, just hasn't sunk in for everyone yet.)



Now can you blame them for trying? Its big stuff and if you say " I made a thousand dollar off this job" people will perk their ears and dive into the unknown.
Me? worked the field over 15 years or so I guess before I thought I could make buying equipment and insurance work... and not be overly detrimantal to the cause if you know what I mean. 
And to answer you question about why the crane route : Its because there are more people apt to TD a tree with a crane than there are people who would do it with a rope. Its more humanitarian, I would say in that manner, to use a crane and if you have a crane it warrants your abilty to handle hazzards with confidence, well due confidence that is but you don't need to know how to do tree work to buy a crane and hire a climber and operator.
Me? I would rather not mess with the crane. I can, I will, but that is the last thing on my list and you see what I do. I am with Ropes on how to handle Mds's 3500.00 dollar uprooted hickory. I am pretty sure I could handle that though it would be a few hours on the ground first. Notice I said " I"


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Now can you blame them for trying? Its big stuff and if you say " I made a thousand dollar off this job" people will perk their ears and dive into the unknown.
> Me? worked the field over 15 years or so I guess before I thought I could make buying equipment and insurance work... and not be overly detrimantal to the cause if you know what I mean.
> And to answer you question about why the crane route : Its because there are more people apt to TD a tree with a crane than there are people who would do it with a rope. Its more humanitarian, I would say in that manner, to use a crane and if you have a crane it warrants your abilty to handle hazzards with confidence, well due confidence that is but you don't need to know how to do tree work to buy a crane and hire a climber and operator.
> Me? I would rather not mess with the crane. I can, I will, but that is the last thing on my list and you see what I do. I am with Ropes on how to handle Mds's 3500.00 dollar uprooted hickory. I am pretty sure I could handle that though it would be a few hours on the ground first. Notice I said " I"



I actually agree with everything you said there (even tried to rep).. I'm glad someone had the energy to put it into words today.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> .
> 
> Me? I would rather not mess with the crane. I can, I will, but that is the last thing on my list and you see what I do.



I also agree w/ "last thing on my list".

Big chipper, big box chip truck, bucket, big bucket, log trucks, stumpers..mini, etc etc etc, then maybe buy a crano

You can always rent em...but hey it is nice to have one in the lot and not pay for it or if a hurricane hits...you da man.


----------



## treemandan

Actually I did just buy a crane over the weekend. 







It needed a boom and cable assembly, I think the lady at the flea market took me for a ride , I paid a dollar for it.


----------



## treemandan

As me and my daughter were digging through the boxes of cars at the flea market my wife was asking the lady at the booth why they were a dollar when they were 97 cents at the store. At the one booth we dropped 20 bucks.

This Vette is dated 1975, just picked it up over the weekend too.






Its a Hotwheels, I used nail polish remover to take of the flame graphics. The other 3 are newer 97 cent Matchbox, I love the D'eville, the Cougar is bad to the bone. ( Good name for a car, bad for a saddle) I am more of a Matchbox kinda guy while my daughter likes the flashy ones from Hotwheels. 


Haven't seen one of these in awhile, can't read the date, the wheels on the hovercraft are low so the bottom is scraped up. It was one of my favs back in the day.


----------



## treeslayer

saw my kids in VA, they rock......


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> saw my kids in VA, they rock......


----------



## Damon

Dan thats a sweet crane! wish i had some rep for ya the dead stick lift on that thing must be like 6 ounces!


Took down a rotten azz shagbark today that was really really sketch over a house and a service drop, you gotta love it when you have to kick 4 inches of dead chit bark off before you can hit something hard enough to set a spike every time you kick in your hooks


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Just a friendly word to the wise BM....bullschitters are a dime a dozen on these forums and that is the last thing I would want to be considered if I were you. Once you are thought as BS'er you never lose that. I NEVER bullschit period.
> 
> You are slowly but surely working yourself into the self proclaimed expert on craners with only ONE year and possibly 4 or 5 crane jobs (I assume every crane job you do ends up on here) under your belt.
> 
> "Hone your game" a little more.....then start flapping it.



Never said I was an expert, TV and any board member on here with a clue knows that. Yeah, I post the majority of my craners, because I'm new to it and excited about it. And yes, I'm getting pretty good at it, but I have a long way to go and realize that. Don't know where you're getting this stuff from.


----------



## treeman82

Started the big pine today. So far so good. In the morning I brushed out a black birch for one of the neighbors, and got a big hickory out of the way for another, pruned some branches on 2 small norways before I beat the heck out of 1 with the hickory. Got into the pine tree around 11:30, stripped 2/3rds of one lead, and got another one stripped and under 90' so that the crane can reach it. Got out of that at 3:30 and brushed out a DEAD ash tree for one neighbor. Figure tomorrow morning hit the pine hard, not counting the one lead that needs a few branches before I can blow out the top I have 3 leads to go.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> that's a good show but I am addicted to swamp people (born on the bayou)
> 
> that's some seriously disturbed people now



Uhhh and whatcha mean there pard?:monkey:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Uhhh and whatcha mean there pard?:monkey:



:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Real pretty day today. Crystal clear blue skies, but dang cold. Got down to 32 last night and never got above 60 to day. Yeah, I know, let the jokes begin. I'll go get my man-suit.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Real pretty day today. Crystal clear blue skies, but dang cold. Got down to 32 last night and never got above 60 to day. Yeah, I know, let the jokes begin. I'll go get my man-suit.
> Jeff



must freeze yo ass off when ya gotta roll down the window to tell em what to do lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Damon

looked at a job taking down a rotten leaner pople overhanging a house in a swamp with power lines, tossed my throwline up around it and i could rock it about 8 feet side to side with no trouble about 40 feet up, its about 16" in diameter, bid it extremely high hopping i wouldnt get it and of course i did, i dont have access to a bucket or a lift, im open to suggestions?

its always good when there challengeing


----------



## treevet

Damon said:


> looked at a job taking down a rotten leaner pople overhanging a house in a swamp with power lines, tossed my throwline up around it and i could rock it about 8 feet side to side with no trouble about 40 feet up, its about 16" in diameter, bid it extremely high hopping i wouldnt get it and of course i did, i dont have access to a bucket or a lift, im open to suggestions?
> 
> its always good when there challengeing



pictures.....

any chance of stringing a line between 2 other trees that pass above the leaner?


----------



## Damon

yes there is i will see if i can get some pics there are 2 trees about 150 feet apart that pass pretty close only problem is they also pass over the service drop and part of the transmission line, however this is the last house on a dead end road so i think i can get the power company to drop the lines for me maybei dont think im gonna be able to get much angle though if i string between the 2 other trees


----------



## treevet

Damon said:


> yes there is i will see if i can get some pics there are 2 trees about 150 feet apart that pass pretty close only problem is they also pass over the service drop and part of the transmission line, however this is the last house on a dead end road so i think i can get the power company to drop the lines for me maybei dont think im gonna be able to get much angle though if i string between the 2 other trees



I have climbed off a ring rigged to be suspended between 2 trees and over a dangerous tree to climb. Cranked it real tight with a comalong. Obviously you gotta make sure everything is secure.


----------



## Damon

what did you use for a ring? did you spike the rotten tree or ascend just of the overhead line? what size rope did you use for the overhead safety line?


----------



## treevet

Damon said:


> what did you use for a ring? did you spike the rotten tree or ascend just of the overhead line? what size rope did you use for the overhead safety line?



big steel ring I use for many things....spiked belayed... but now I would use my Wraptor...1/2 " double braid...scaffold knots on ring.

Let's see a pict to see if all this is feasable.


----------



## Damon

ill take one tommorow morning thanks for your advice!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Damon said:


> what did you use for a ring? did you spike the rotten tree or ascend just of the overhead line? what size rope did you use for the overhead safety line?



Reminds me of a job I did last week. A fifty foot alder, that had a perfect open face cut,probably eighty percent into the stem all done by a beaver. It was overhanging the boathouse and an amazing ski boat that was on a lift. The owner of this mansion was out of town so we couldn't move the boat.
I climbed a adjacent cottonwood and swung over to the alder. I had the gc hold the tail and then tie me off to the cleat on the dock. The beaver had chewed so deep, it felt like the action of the handsaw would cause the tree to fall. Got it down without damage but it could of gone either way
I would never climb a compromised or super dead tree, I always descend into it and don't underestimate the amount of time it will take to set up the high-line. Good luck.


----------



## sgreanbeans

we tied up a few loose ends from the holiday, tried grinding stumps, got to the sight, rain came from nowhere and dumped on us. Early day


----------



## treemandan

I went and put a barbaric though servicable humbolt in this with a 44 and 2 foot bar. I had to string a rope across the street to tie it off to a tree because if something went wrong I don't think the the come a long rigged perpendicular to the rear hitch of my pick up would have done much good... unless you were shootin fer U tube. Thank God the UPS was not around.
It went where it was supposed to, put a hell a crater in the lawn and was one of the more louder ones. The rear horn shattered though it never hit the ground. 
People came out with cookies and esspresso. I was able to cut and load all but the codom section and other various big ass random useless chunks but everything is off the lawn.


----------



## treemandan

Its been buy two get one free with all those loads and its still all been local. I get some complaining how they want better logs rather than this poplar... yeah.


----------



## treevet

Good job Dano....looks like a money neighborhood.

We on a cold all day soaker. Headed to the gym to blow off some energy. The wife wasn't buying into any of my ideas and "had to go somewhere"..LNOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Just playing with the Darkman some more today. Got some estimates for later.. should be a full week next week finally.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Good job Dano....looks like a money neighborhood.
> 
> We on a cold all day soaker. Headed to the gym to blow off some energy. The wife wasn't buying into any of my ideas and "had to go somewhere"..LNOL:hmm3grin2orange:



Its my neighborhood!... the last three consectutive jobs, lucrative yes, and just around the bend. I have set up camp pretty much over there, just got done loading a hefty load of trash out before it got wet.
48Inch helped me with the poplars I just posted and it was us who got the tops out and chipped. You don't find to many men like 48Inch. We are on for a slight crane thing later this week. Come rain or shine it sounds, bound to be fun.
I have been overat these poplars myself periodcally dropping and loading, oh I guess I should ask for some money about now cause I am about to run out but I ain't breaking camp anytime soon and if I do I won't be going to far. I had started before Thanksgiving and took a week off, I left the loader and stuff but the pole stood. The tree was just to big to close. It was cabled and everything was about at its limits but still holding. I could have had more help but the weather was so nice I didn't want to spoil it. Just got about a 300.00 dollar stump to grind, man, that's just the one! Yeesh! 48Inch was gracious enough to break his busy schedule and help me land this one. You don't find to many men like 48Inch.
So now I am about to break into some Christmas card type stuff


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Just playing with the Darkman some more today. Got some estimates for later.. should be a full week next week finally.



Tell him get off his ass and get to work! Good to hear bro, things are slowly dieing around here. Got a few jobs lined up and then I'll be twiddlin' my thumbs waiting on the phone.


----------



## treemandan

And I want to report another accident on the S curve out there on the mainer road. Its typicall to see a run off but today a front collision with another car. The road has just been dampened by the slight rain so you know it was slick ass grease. I just was headed back from dropping off logs bouncing around in my truck, I was empty but always take it easy like vrooooom..................vrooooooom............. vrooooooom and try to keep it quiet. 

Well, it seemed everybody was OK though all air bags were out, I saw the lady on the phone with the guy who looked guilty waving traffic. I crawled through flashing my lights but once I got out I was a sitting duck to anyone who was coming behind so I got out of there. I didn't see the accident but the way it went down looked like the guy was to blame. I am sure cops will be on it like white on rice as well as add yet another sign to the allready over appointed roadway they got out there I dunno.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Tell him get off his ass and get to work! Good to hear bro, things are slowly dieing around here. Got a few jobs lined up and then I'll be twiddlin' my thumbs waiting on the phone.



Just got in from burying Darky some more. He's actually doing pretty good out there today. Almost done with all the good ash after today.. never again will I allow silver maple and that norway crap to get into the mix! At least I'll have my parking back on the left of the building soon.


----------



## tree MDS

Stuff takes up too much space when you have only a small lot!


----------



## prentice110

beowulf343 said:


> This is true. Guess my surprise comes from the fact that the crane thing seems to have just become popular in the last few years. My boss has been making millions off his cranes for almost thirty years, why did it take this long for the other outfits to jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> It's also kind of surprising crane work has taken off like it has when you look at the despise climbers seem to have for the crane guys. Look at this site, every time a crane topic comes up, a half dozen climbers have to jump in to mention that they could do it better without the crane. Just kind of makes me laugh, if there are all these super climbers out there, why are more and more outfits going the crane route?
> 
> (Actually, i know why, just hasn't sunk in for everyone yet.)



VET, do you remember all the öld timers that timers that still didnt believe in bobcats on clearings in the late 80s and early 90s? I dont want to offend any one (for the first time ever) but using a crane has got to be the easiest (and often fastest)way to get a tree down. In the right sit that is.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> VET, do you remember all the öld timers that timers that still didnt believe in bobcats on clearings in the late 80s and early 90s? I dont want to offend any one (for the first time ever) but using a crane has got to be the easiest (and often fastest)way to get a tree down. In the right sit that is.



Yeah some of em just don't change with the times and that is the end of em.

Where you at prentice? Germany?


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Yeah some of em just don't change with the times and that is the end of em.
> 
> Where you at prentice? Germany?



lucky bastard is drinking real beer and chasing Frauleins......


----------



## treevet

picts!


----------



## treevet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO93OT3P30g


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I did my bi-annual cleaning of the turret of the bucket truck , wow what a oily dirty job that is , I think that i carry an extra yard of chips in there, I walked into the house and was immediately turned around by my wife to strip om the porch ...


----------



## treeclimber101

beowulf343 said:


> This is true. Guess my surprise comes from the fact that the crane thing seems to have just become popular in the last few years. My boss has been making millions off his cranes for almost thirty years, why did it take this long for the other outfits to jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> It's also kind of surprising crane work has taken off like it has when you look at the despise climbers seem to have for the crane guys. Look at this site, every time a crane topic comes up, a half dozen climbers have to jump in to mention that they could do it better without the crane. Just kind of makes me laugh, if there are all these super climbers out there, why are more and more outfits going the crane route?
> 
> (Actually, i know why, just hasn't sunk in for everyone yet.)



I think there are 2 aspects of crane work , 1 you can never outproduce a crane on a consistent bases , your day in day out removals , there safer and more efficient , for the cleanup aspect the tree never touches the yard , it usually landed on the drive or the street so the cleanup is much easier and quite a bit faster .... I could have never or could ever outproduce a comparable climber with a crane and me without ...My issue with owning my own would solely fall on cost and maintenance , I cannot afford to have a 50 to 100k machine that wouldn't be working daily and I cannot guarantee that right now .. Alot of guys can do that I can't , I would love to have my own..


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> VET, do you remember all the öld timers that timers that still didnt believe in bobcats on clearings in the late 80s and early 90s? I dont want to offend any one (for the first time ever) but using a crane has got to be the easiest (and often fastest)way to get a tree down. In the right sit that is.



A couple of guys with saws and a chipper will earn their money just trying to clear wild rose.
I think I was part of an experiment back then, I always wondered why things things like that were done manually.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Stuff takes up too much space when you have only a small lot!



Where are those flourescent lights?


----------



## PinnaclePete

Had a tough day training Co-op crews after their foreman was killed last month by a barber chaired elm. His first grandchild was born last week.

Never too old to learn, never too late to learn.

Think twice, cut once. Ya'll be safe out there.


----------



## ropensaddle

PinnaclePete said:


> Had a tough day training Co-op crews after their foreman was killed last month by a barber chaired elm. His first grandchild was born last week.
> 
> Never too old to learn, never too late to learn.
> 
> Think twice, cut once. Ya'll be safe out there.



Their supervisor needs all the training he can get:hmm3grin2orange: I probably knew the foreman, I hate hearing of another death there were many over the years!


----------



## Damon

so i didnt get any pics of that job because i never made it, i had what should have been a 3 hour rigging job to get a power turbine in a dam picked up and slid over onto a platform for service, only problem with that was the over head gantry crane was 3" too low to clear a ####load of obstacles so 8 hours later and it still isnt done i have to go back tommorow and hopefully solve the problem somehow picking it differently. i hate picking power turbines because you can never see them because there always 3/4 underwater so you never really know what your gonna get when they break the surface, the owner told me it weighed just under 2 tons, well with the 2 of us on my 3 ton chainfall we could just barely lift it so it is deffinitly way way over 2 ton and ill tell you what you want to be cold try jumping in the water in wetsuit the 30 of novemeber in maine to unbolt a 5 foot diameter flange if the water was 40 degrees i would be surprised, we had it out of the water in 2 and half hours and i thought we were home free untill we started to move it. I know i have bitten of a huge bite with this one time will tell if its more then i can chew.


----------



## treeman82

Worked on the beast again today. Got into the tree by about 8:15, couple friends stopped by for a little while to check it out, I think 1 got video, another is a licensed electrician, so I had him drop some wires while I was in the tree. Took lunch at 12:00 sitting on some big EHS cable about 65' up. Maybe around 2:00 it started raining. I didn't get out of the tree until 5:15 when it was pretty much dark, and raining harder. My rope is stuck up in the tree due to all the pitch, so I rescued myself with a fig8 and some brand new rigging line. Got the remaining 3 1/4 sticks all brushed out, and down to under 90'. By the time we got the chipper out of there, dumped the chips, and loaded up it was 6:00, so I took the boys out for dinner and drinks on me. Called a few friends who had seen the tree to let them know where I was at, got a bunch of verbal pats on the back. Apparently one of them had been watching me from across the lake for a little bit.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Where are those flourescent lights?



Inside with the papers and the half fridge dano! lol..

You're a straight up animal treeman 82!


----------



## Mikecutstrees

treeman82 said:


> Worked on the beast again today. Got into the tree by about 8:15, couple friends stopped by for a little while to check it out, I think 1 got video, another is a licensed electrician, so I had him drop some wires while I was in the tree. Took lunch at 12:00 sitting on some big EHS cable about 65' up. Maybe around 2:00 it started raining. I didn't get out of the tree until 5:15 when it was pretty much dark, and raining harder. My rope is stuck up in the tree due to all the pitch, so I rescued myself with a fig8 and some brand new rigging line. Got the remaining 3 1/4 sticks all brushed out, and down to under 90'. By the time we got the chipper out of there, dumped the chips, and loaded up it was 6:00, so I took the boys out for dinner and drinks on me. Called a few friends who had seen the tree to let them know where I was at, got a bunch of verbal pats on the back. Apparently one of them had been watching me from across the lake for a little bit.



Wow... under 90' thats a really big tree. Alot of hard work! I'm impressed.... Mike


----------



## treevet

Must be a white pine? Biggest one in this state is 170' I think.


----------



## treeman82

White pine, 5'6" DBH Goes up about 10' then splits off into 4, 2 of those went straight up about 130'. 1 went up to around 50'+/- and split off into 2, the last one went up to around maybe 80' and then split off into another 2.


----------



## treevet

you better get done what you can today cause if you get our weather a day later like I think you do, you're in for a real cold one tomorrow. 32F hi today.


----------



## treeman82

Crane is comnig on Thursday to pick the logs, today it's pouring rain, 1 - 2" is what the weathertards are calling for. I just have to go over there today, play truck driver for a bit, and get some logs out of the driveway. Fun fun fun.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Crane is comnig on Thursday to pick the logs, today it's pouring rain, 1 - 2" is what the weathertards are calling for. I just have to go over there today, play truck driver for a bit, and get some logs out of the driveway. Fun fun fun.



yeah it rained all day yesterday here. can you get somebody to vid a little of the crane thu? what size you getting?


----------



## sgreanbeans

So I get a call from my climber, screaming at me that one of the grounds guys is fired ( he don't have that authority) that he is sick of his BS and he isn't taking it any more. I say "on my way". On the way there, my other guy calls me says "you need to get here NOW, they are gonna bang, its bad" I can here the 2 screaming at each other in the back ground. I get there, ask WTF?, they start again, top of the lungs, neighbors are watching. I separate the two, take ground guy home. We go back finish up job, get to shop, pull the climber to the side ask what happened, pull kid in ask him.
Turns out, they where actually shoving and poking each other.
Neighbor guy see's whole thing unfold. Tells me the climber started it by doing the D.I. chest poke. Turns out, this screaming goes on all the time by climber, calling the guys every name in the book. Job we did last week for a Marine family, screaming was taking place there as well.
Fired ground guy last night, gonna let the climber go, here in about an hour.
Both physically assaulted the other, no tolerance for this. Both gone. 
So now, here I go a again, back up I go, doing the stuff I love, but hate so much. Wife is like "you cant do that anymore, your going to get hurt again" but what do I do?
Hire another going into winter, no, suck it up, get it done.

If pain is weakness leaving the body
I'm gonna be strong
:chainsawguy:


----------



## treevet

sorry to hear that, it'll get better


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> White pine, 5'6" DBH Goes up about 10' then splits off into 4, 2 of those went straight up about 130'. 1 went up to around 50'+/- and split off into 2, the last one went up to around maybe 80' and then split off into another 2.



The "Cathedral Pines" over in Cornwall, were getting pretty out of control, till the tornado fixed them up that is. Something like 22 years ago now. Some of them still stand though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> sorry to hear that, it'll get better



thanks, I know, it just burns me up to think about the image those guys gave my name in that neighborhood, 3 of them where watching that I could see. With all the screaming and yelling, I'm sure there where more. Today I am gonna go talk to them, let them know that the indecent is not how I do things and that it was completely unacceptable.
I am sure all the hood was a talking as I am sure the guys looked like complete jackwagons. High school antics have no place in this business.


----------



## treevet

I agree...

Friend of our family's installs the NYC tree...

http://photos.nj.com/4504/gallery/r...as_tree_is_installed_in_new_york/index-2.html


----------



## treeslayer

sgreanbeans said:


> So I get a call from my climber, screaming at me that one of the grounds guys is fired ( he don't have that authority) that he is sick of his BS and he isn't taking it any more. I say "on my way". On the way there, my other guy calls me says "you need to get here NOW, they are gonna bang, its bad" I can here the 2 screaming at each other in the back ground. I get there, ask WTF?, they start again, top of the lungs, neighbors are watching. I separate the two, take ground guy home. We go back finish up job, get to shop, pull the climber to the side ask what happened, pull kid in ask him.
> Turns out, they where actually shoving and poking each other.
> Neighbor guy see's whole thing unfold. Tells me the climber started it by doing the D.I. chest poke. Turns out, this screaming goes on all the time by climber, calling the guys every name in the book. Job we did last week for a Marine family, screaming was taking place there as well.
> Fired ground guy last night, gonna let the climber go, here in about an hour.
> Both physically assaulted the other, no tolerance for this. Both gone.
> So now, here I go a again, back up I go, doing the stuff I love, but hate so much. Wife is like "you cant do that anymore, your going to get hurt again" but what do I do?
> Hire another going into winter, no, suck it up, get it done.
> 
> If pain is weakness leaving the body
> I'm gonna be strong
> :chainsawguy:



fire both of em. 

zero tolerance, one bad situation brings SO much bad publicity, and costs every potential job within earshot.

not to mention bad attitude between the climber and the GM will get somebody killed.
*THAT is totally unacceptable. *
If the guy(s) is/are valuable, hire em back after a week off to think about it, but not me. that sheet's gotta go, they would be gone.
good luck bro, been there.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeslayer said:


> that sheet's gotta go, they would be gone.



100% agree, waiting right now for the climber to show. Then I drop the AXE.


----------



## treeman82

I THINK they are bringing a 33 ton boom truck but I'm not sure. 80' from center pin, that's the biggest machine that they can get into the driveway 2 houses down.


----------



## treevet

sounds to me like the climber is a dictator. He is in charge and he instigated by perpetual yelling and physically poking the gm. This all could be rectified with the right handling and could be better than it was in the beginning.

Jobs are hard to come by at this time of year. Maturity needs to prevail.


----------



## treeslayer

sgreanbeans said:


> 100% agree, waiting right now for the climber to show. Then I drop the AXE.



shoot video, Youtube it......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

you have to look at your motives....not saying this is true...but I been there.... it is slow time with Christmas and maybe a guy wants to axe help worthy of firing from a altercation...

then ya don't have to pay the unempl. and you get rid of help you can't supply work to.

just saying


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> you have to look at your motives....not saying this is true...but I been there.... it is slow time with Christmas and maybe a guy wants to axe help worthy of firing from a altercation...
> 
> then ya don't have to pay the unempl. and you get rid of help you can't supply work to.
> 
> just saying



Dave, that was rather subtle. :hmm3grin2orange:

good point, wrong time of year for a climber to show his ass, huh?


----------



## treeslayer

23 degrees here, snow forecast, and I'm out the door to hit some pruning. 
hell yeah, Ironman treeclimber time.:hmm3grin2orange:

I got a badass GM thank god, cause he has to watch me stay warm.....


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> Dave, that was rather subtle. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> good point, wrong time of year for a climber to show his ass, huh?



How many times you Dave been in a "in yer facer" on the job. One time early on the state foreman for Bartlett was out with a sickness when I got hired. He comes back and starts ordering all dozen or so guys to clean the trucks and hurry up etc etc. He does this for 2 solid days and I ignore him, not playing that game. Then I go to leave the lot one day and my bumper hooks up with his pos pick up bumper and a huge clang.

I get out and he starts screaming at me. I f bombed him and he charged me. I knocked him out right on the dirt lot ground. After that he wanted me to come on all his jobs and we ended up doing sidies all the time together.

Boys will be boys and boys gonna fiight sometimes.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sorry guys! already done! He took it like a man, knew that I was right and accepted it. Left it good with the opp of rehire.
Told him that all the skill in the world dont mean jack when you loose your cool.
SOMEONE WILL GET HURT when tempers pop.
I had the intent on not stopping this winter, working all the way thru.
I 1099 the climbers, they bring all their own gear, so I leave them as a sub. No unemployment for them, as they are free to climb for whoever. As for the ground guy, yep he would fall into that category, but like I said, I have every intention of not shutting down this year, maybe a couple slow weeks and dealing with the weather, but other than that I think I will be good.


----------



## treevet

have a good day man, I am out into the tundra.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sounds like it had been going on awhile. No offense, but how do you let that happen as a business owner? I'm a control FREAK as was my last boss and no way anything like that would ever happen on one of his, or one of my, jobsites. Fighting is for kids. Men use their words.


----------



## treeslayer

sgreanbeans said:


> Sorry guys! already done! He took it like a man, knew that I was right and accepted it. Left it good with the opp of rehire.
> Told him that all the skill in the world dont mean jack when you loose your cool.
> SOMEONE WILL GET HURT when tempers pop.
> I had the intent on not stopping this winter, working all the way thru.
> I 1099 the climbers, they bring all their own gear, so I leave them as a sub. No unemployment for them, as they are free to climb for whoever. As for the ground guy, yep he would fall into that category, but like I said, I have every intention of not shutting down this year, maybe a couple slow weeks and dealing with the weather, but other than that I think I will be good.



well played bro.... well done.
sounds like this climber has some real value, he owned his sheet like a man.

and proves Dave's point. in this business, it's not all bad to have tempers show, for men to butt heads and even come to blows, IF it doesn't hurt the business appearance. we do a hard job, and the best climbers need to be sure of themselves. I've had my share of blow ups, on both sides of the coin, and sometimes it helped. The true measure of a man is not just being cocky and talented, but humble as well.

Those who know (worked with) me, know my policy.
NO PU$$IES ALLOWED.:hmm3grin2orange:
And I always own up to my actions.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> well played bro.... well done.
> sounds like this climber has some real value, he owned his sheet like a man.
> 
> and proves Dave's point. in this business, it's not all bad to have tempers show, for men to butt heads and even come to blows, IF it doesn't hurt the business appearance. we do a hard job, and the best climbers need to be sure of themselves. I've had my share of blow ups, on both sides of the coin, and sometimes it helped. The true measure of a man is not just being cocky and talented, but humble as well.
> 
> Those who know (worked with) me, know my policy.
> NO PU$$IES ALLOWED.:hmm3grin2orange:
> And I always own up to my actions.



Call me a ##### if you want, buddy, but a lot more is accomplished with words than fists. Eric and I came to blows once a few years back, at a bar, drunk, didn't settle anything. The convo we had the next day did. I couldn't even imagine pulling #### like that anywhere near a customer though. Hell, I don't even go to bars anymore afraid I might be seen by a customer.


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> Call me a ##### if you want, buddy, but a lot more is accomplished with words than fists.



agreed. and you are way far from a pu$$y. I mean whining, complaining, weak and indecisive wimps. Violence and even horseplay will get a man fired on my job quick.
I win every argument I get in if I stay calm and level headed.

but some people can't converse worth a sheet, so ya gotta smack em.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

#### you! lol. 

I think where tempers flare on the job is when it's disorganized. I worked on one crew like that years ago. Didn't stay long. Everyone needs to know what their job is and what they're supposed to be doing. We've started spending a bit more time discussing the operation beforehand so everyone knows their place prior to any work commencing. Helps out a lot when you don't have to yell directions down from the tree. Keeps everyone busy, and tempers to a minimum.


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow must be whuss week or sumpin:hmm3grin2orange: Oh well off to climb 3 sweet gums


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> So I get a call from my climber, screaming at me that one of the grounds guys is fired ( he don't have that authority) that he is sick of his BS and he isn't taking it any more. I say "on my way". On the way there, my other guy calls me says "you need to get here NOW, they are gonna bang, its bad" I can here the 2 screaming at each other in the back ground. I get there, ask WTF?, they start again, top of the lungs, neighbors are watching. I separate the two, take ground guy home. We go back finish up job, get to shop, pull the climber to the side ask what happened, pull kid in ask him.
> Turns out, they where actually shoving and poking each other.
> Neighbor guy see's whole thing unfold. Tells me the climber started it by doing the D.I. chest poke. Turns out, this screaming goes on all the time by climber, calling the guys every name in the book. Job we did last week for a Marine family, screaming was taking place there as well.
> Fired ground guy last night, gonna let the climber go, here in about an hour.
> Both physically assaulted the other, no tolerance for this. Both gone.
> So now, here I go a again, back up I go, doing the stuff I love, but hate so much. Wife is like "you cant do that anymore, your going to get hurt again" but what do I do?
> Hire another going into winter, no, suck it up, get it done.
> 
> If pain is weakness leaving the body
> I'm gonna be strong
> :chainsawguy:



Sounds to me like your (if memory serves me right) guy is just a young tree climber is all. Tough and wild breed.. not the easiest thing to handle.

I know I was a real dik sometimes when I was younger (I could tell some stories). Now I rarely do any yelling - unless someone is doing something real stupid, usually involving hurting my equipment, lowering a leader onto flower bed, gutter, etc. For the most part though, no yelling from me..some people are cut out for this, and some not. You aint gonna find many choir boys that are any good.. well, maybe blakes..


----------



## Damon

You guys cant even be serious about firing somebody! I just plane dont hire people even as temp work that i think are going to cause me trouble its just not worth the hassle or the potential lost work, hell i sent my wife home one day when she was working for me because she was getting mouthy with a customer about adding work. At this point i dont want or need that chit so i just dont tolerate it


----------



## TreeClimber57

Damon said:


> You guys cant even be serious about firing somebody! I just plane dont hire people even as temp work that i think are going to cause me trouble its just not worth the hassle or the potential lost work, hell i sent my wife home one day when she was working for me because she was getting mouthy with a customer about adding work. At this point i dont want or need that chit so i just dont tolerate it



Can not disagree there. However, sometimes it is hard to know in an interview or with references.. and people can change when working long hours or under stress.. so somebody who did seem fine can loose it now and again. Even the coolest temper person does have their limits. 

But you are right on in not hiring anybody who you think may cause issues.. just not worth it .. painful to jobsite.. potential customers.. and even the process to let them go can be painful itself.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Sounds to me like your (if memory serves me right) guy is just a young tree climber is all. Tough and wild breed.. not the easiest thing to handle.
> 
> I know I was a real dik sometimes when I was younger (I could tell some stories). Now I rarely do any yelling - unless someone is doing something real stupid, usually involving hurting my equipment, lowering a leader onto flower bed, gutter, etc. For the most part though, no yelling from me..some people are cut out for this, and some not. You aint gonna find many choir boys that are any good.. well, maybe blakes..



You have a point there. How old is this guy, beaner? A lead climber under 25 is gonna have a serious attitude. I've definitely mellowed out over the last 5 years. I wasn't exactly a lead climber back then but I sure as hell thought I was a bad ass mofo. Maybe he deserves another chance. 

Either way, seems you need to tighten the reigns on your crew quite a bit. They are your main advertisement for more work. The last guy I worked for ran a 5 man crew with over a mil in equipment, every day for at least 9 mos a year, and we didn't #### around. He was bringing in at least 3K daily and he still managed to be on 95% of the jobs start to finish. The tight leash was annoying, but we were the most organized crew on the local scene and we knew it.


----------



## Damon

You got that right! its way way harder to fire someone then it is to hire them. I all most always hire people i know personally then you at least know what your getting, there are just to many whack jobs out there

Tom


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Sounds to me like your (if memory serves me right) guy is just a young tree climber is all. Tough and wild breed.. not the easiest thing to handle.
> 
> I know I was a real dik sometimes when I was younger (I could tell some stories). Now I rarely do any yelling - unless someone is doing something real stupid, usually involving hurting my equipment, lowering a leader onto flower bed, gutter, etc. For the most part though, no yelling from me..some people are cut out for this, and some not. You aint gonna find many choir boys that are any good.. well, maybe blakes..



I'll bet you sure do have a guilty conscience. How did it feel to hurt all those feelings?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I'll bet you sure do have a guilty conscience. How did it feel to hurt all those feelings?



I dont think I ever even thought about it actually. lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I dont think I ever even thought about it actually. lol.



Sometimes these days I wish I had someone to yell at again. I have to stay on the one kid who sometimes comes out with me. Its not like I am trying to mean, its just I am not putting a whole lot into being nice.
But reason 600 million and three why the owner of the company shouldn't be so ready to send a crew off by itself. Add up all the attitudes that don't want to be there and aren't putting a lot into being nice and...


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Wow must be whuss week or sumpin:hmm3grin2orange: Oh well off to climb 3 sweet gums


3 Gums?
glad to hear the ROPE has enough work for December. 

and all that good firewood..........

how ya been Wayne?


----------



## TreeAce

Wow ..sgreenbeans..WOW. Pushing , shoving , n freakn yelling and all in front of nieghbors and HO. Sounds like u handled it just like the pro i am sure u are. U cant put up with that crap . Sounds like maybe your climber is short on leadership skills . Ya know I remember reading an old post of yours when u found this guy . U mentioned he worked for his step dad or somethin?? And that he was a d##k ? IDK maybe with some guidance from u he learn how to be a leader . Or not . One things for sure...fingers to the chest is not cool. It shouldnt come to that . If groundie is a problem he needs to address .....o heck u know all this.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Sometimes these days I wish I had someone to yell at again. I have to stay on the one kid who sometimes comes out with me. Its not like I am trying to mean, its just I am not putting a whole lot into being nice.
> But reason 600 million and three why the owner of the company shouldn't be so ready to send a crew off by itself. Add up all the attitudes that don't want to be there and aren't putting a lot into being nice and...



That is what an operations manager is for, taking all the heat for everyone's screw-up's.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> 3 Gums?
> glad to hear the ROPE has enough work for December.
> 
> and all that good firewood..........
> 
> how ya been Wayne?



Can't complain, wouldn't do no good no how lol. I just got in; the job was over an hour away got 80% of it on my trailer and truck heavy load friggin trailer lights quit kept getting air horned on freeway, pulled over dern six way plugs are crap anymore had to pull the prongs back out then all was good! Lol I may take a pic if have time in the Am, I prolly got a little over 10000 on my homemade trailer and maybe a ton in the dump box. The wife thought I was wasting time hoisting the 16 foot logs and lowering them on the trailer until we had all the heaviest stuff up and started loading the smaller logs in chunks she then seen the wisdom lmfao I like the logs loaded long less chance of losing anything and way easier to bind down. I guess she is spoiled as we usually use grapple but I don't care to bounce around in the Mack longer than 30 minutes!:monkey:


----------



## treeman82

Well, it's certainly not a great pic of the tree, but with all the rain today I'm not sure how much better I could have got anyway. From roughly 200' away it's the stick behind the far house...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Well, it's certainly not a great pic of the tree, but with all the rain today I'm not sure how much better I could have got anyway. From roughly 200' away it's the stick behind the far house...



Looks like a sweet gig I was ankle deep in swamp gumbo on a new construction site. I will have my hip boots tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was icy muddy wet and too deep fer my boots today


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman82 said:


> Well, it's certainly not a great pic of the tree, but with all the rain today I'm not sure how much better I could have got anyway. From roughly 200' away it's the stick behind the far house...



Nice size stick Treeman. You get it craned out today?


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice size stick Treeman. You get it craned out today?



Damn no one work now days, hell I am waiting for the day I hear of someone using a crane for a dead dogwood:monkey:


----------



## GLOBOTREE

*The Woodsman*



TreeClimber57 said:


> Can not disagree there. However, sometimes it is hard to know in an interview or with references.. and people can change when working long hours or under stress.. so somebody who did seem fine can loose it now and again. Even the coolest temper person does have their limits.
> 
> But you are right on in not hiring anybody who you think may cause issues.. just not worth it .. painful to jobsite.. potential customers.. and even the process to let them go can be painful itself.



i guess picky pickers get slim pickins~seems to me like there are definetely two sides to every story~foreman~or man with most experience~ shows safety as the leader must be reasonable~ and tolerate nothing short of professional standards from all persons on site. Now my opinion is this~ if the guys have a squabble off site~ say at the shop or out on the boulevard basically in the truck or On the truck not moving of course~sounds like a good start for policy on nit pickin nose pickin~ painful? where is the pain? let the men sort out their ranks when their givin it to the dog~ when theres work to be done ~ they should get er done and look after everything~ no nubs:yoyo:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Sorry guys! already done! He took it like a man, knew that I was right and accepted it. Left it good with the opp of rehire.
> Told him that all the skill in the world dont mean jack when you loose your cool.
> SOMEONE WILL GET HURT when tempers pop.
> I had the intent on not stopping this winter, working all the way thru.
> I 1099 the climbers, they bring all their own gear, so I leave them as a sub. No unemployment for them, as they are free to climb for whoever. As for the ground guy, yep he would fall into that category, but like I said, I have every intention of not shutting down this year, maybe a couple slow weeks and dealing with the weather, but other than that I think I will be good.



Make sure you have you dot your eye's and cross your tee's with the subs. If they do not have more then one primary contractor you can get into trouble. 

Here is the list off the WDWD Website



> An individual must satisfy at least 7 of the following 10 criteria to be considered an independent contractor.
> 
> The individual must either have or have applied for a Federal Employer Identification Number (FEIN).
> The individual must have filed federal self-employment or business tax returns in the previous year based on the type of service they’re providing to the employing unit or, in the case of a new business, in the year in which such services were first performed.
> The individual must maintain a separate business with his/her own office, equipment, materials and other facilities. Does the worker have what is needed or essential to do their job or are essentials provided by the employing unit? Consider the type of business when determining what business assets are reasonable to expect the individual to have. For instance, it would be reasonable to expect that a machinist would have tools and equipment and a facility other than his/her home from which to work. It would not be as likely that a computer consultant would have a facility other than an office in his/her home but a computer, modem, and fax would be essential.
> The individual must operate under contracts to perform specific services for specific amounts of money and under which the individual controls the means and method of performing the services. An agreement between the worker and the employing unit is a contract, whether that agreement is oral, written, or limited to the practices followed.
> An employing unit may direct what should be done by an independent contractor, but the individual should determine how to accomplish the job.
> The individual should incur the main expenses related to the services being performed. If expenses are reimbursed by the employing unit, it is unlikely that the individual will meet this criterion.
> satisfactory completion of the services and is liable for failure to satisfactorily complete the services. If rework is necessary, will the worker be required to perform the work at no additional cost to the employing unit? If the work is not completed according to contract, can the employing unit sue for breach of contract? An independent contractor is most likely responsible for completing the job to the satisfaction of the employing unit.
> The individual receives compensation for services performed on a commission or per job or competitive bid basis and not on any other basis. An individual paid strictly by the hour would not meet this requirement unless the hourly rate is part of a bid or per job agreement.
> The individual must be able to realize a profit or suffer a loss under contracts to perform services. If the worker has expenses that may exceed income, this criterion would be met. This would be true, for example, if an individual underbid and material costs exceeded money received for the job.
> The individual has recurring business liabilities or obligations. If the worker has liabilities that continue whether or not he/she has customers, this item would be met. Some examples of liabilities are lease payments, insurance, advertising, professional fees, rent, and interest.
> The success or failure of the individual’s business depends on the relationship of business receipts to expenditures. If success or failure of the worker’s business depends on something else, such as a single source supplier or a single employing unit’s sales license, this requirement is not met.
> Under current law, it is incumbent on the employing unit to satisfy the Department that at least 7 of the 10 items are met in order to consider the worker an independent contractor. The Department will work with both the employing unit and the individual to gather the necessary information. However, it is ultimately the employing unit’s responsibility to respond to the Department.
> _http://dwd.wisconsin.gov/ui201/t2201.htm_


----------



## TreeAce

Ya sgreenbean..watch it alittle with that 1099 . I personally will never pay 1099 to anyone who doesn't CLEARLY meet the criteria . I have alittle experience with this . Its all good until Dept. of Job n Family serv starts nosen around .


----------



## treeman82

Craning it out tomorrow. Saw almost 2" of rainfall today. While it was raining I took the chipper back to the shop, dropped off my trailer for any overflow of logs at the end of the day tomorrow, cleaned up the driveway, and hauled off a descent load of pignut hickory that we piled up the other day.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Craning it out tomorrow. Saw almost 2" of rainfall today. While it was raining I took the chipper back to the shop, dropped off my trailer for any overflow of logs at the end of the day tomorrow, cleaned up the driveway, and hauled off a descent load of pignut hickory that we piled up the other day.



Lol I would feel rested all the time using them cranes. Oh well I already am gettin thicker from the bucket days when its used, may turn to jello if I pulled out a crane as much as many here do


----------



## TreeAce

treeman82 said:


> Craning it out tomorrow. Saw almost 2" of rainfall today. While it was raining I took the chipper back to the shop, dropped off my trailer for any overflow of logs at the end of the day tomorrow, cleaned up the driveway, and hauled off a descent load of pignut hickory that we piled up the other day.



Craning it out...that just sounds sweet. Like you KNOW some works GONNA get done! Hope u stay dry tomorrow , B safe and Have fun!!


----------



## TreeAce

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I would feel rested all the time using them cranes. Oh well I already am gettin thicker from the bucket days when its used, may turn to jello if I pulled out a crane as much as many here do



The way things have been goin in the area I work in is ....if a tree can be gotten with a crane ...U pretty much need to use one or u really can't compete . They are just SO fast . Except when you start talkn 40 ton work like reachn over houses into back yards . That a climber crew can sometimes still compete with cuz 40 ton rental is so high and I know of only one tree company who actually owns one .


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> The way things have been goin in the area I work in is ....if a tree can be gotten with a crane ...U pretty much need to use one or u really can't compete . They are just SO fast . Except when you start talkn 40 ton work like reachn over houses into back yards . That a climber crew can sometimes still compete with cuz 40 ton rental is so high and I know of only one tree company who actually owns one .



I would have to be backed up three months to see the value in using a crane as I need all my income. If I were that busy you bet I would use one


----------



## jefflovstrom

GLOBOTREE said:


> i guess picky pickers get slim pickins~seems to me



Dang straight! Pick from the slim picken's! I stopped you at ' seems to me' for a reason. 
Jeff


----------



## Damon

well i managed to get my little power turbine out today the scales on the crane outside read 7148 pounds which is a pretty good pick by any means with a chainfall had to use 2 chainfalls to get enough height and pick it from both sides really low, ill post pics in the next couple days.

do any of you guys do other rigging work on the side? ive always figured since i have the gear i might as well use it once in a while.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Damon said:


> well i managed to get my little power turbine out today the scales on the crane outside read 7148 pounds which is a pretty good pick by any means with a chainfall had to use 2 chainfalls to get enough height and pick it from both sides really low, ill post pics in the next couple days.
> 
> do any of you guys do other rigging work on the side? ive always figured since i have the gear i might as well use it once in a while.



This is 7500lbs. of euc.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I would feel rested all the time using them cranes. Oh well I already am gettin thicker from the bucket days when its used, may turn to jello if I pulled out a crane as much as many here do



isn't that grapple truck a crane lol?


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Make sure you have you dot your eye's and cross your tee's with the subs. If they do not have more then one primary contractor you can get into trouble.
> 
> Here is the list off the WDWD Website



Thanks guys for the warning. I did make sure I am ok, he will have several 1099 from others. I looked into it, I also have a pretty deep understanding of this, as my family have been general contractor/custom home builders for 4-5 generations (Yes, I am the odd ball!) So I have dealt with this a long time, also I have a bigwig accountant, and I mean BIGWIG! She is the boss of the big dog firm here, my bro used to date her when I was a kid, she always has soft spot for me, I don't pay her, she just does them and checks all Dana's work on the book's, she don't pay for tree work either! So, although you never know with the IRS, I have done everything possible to make sure that I am legit with them.

As far as BM, ur comment on how you don't know how I would let that happen on one of my jobs, I didn't, this spanned 2 big jobs and 1 little, within in a week, Thought I handled it pretty quickly. So I guess what I am saying is, how would of you handled it any quicker? It happened on Tuesday,fired him Wednesday mourning! That information about him yelling and screaming at the other job I received same day as the fight. I understand the "control freak" and I agree with you. However, I cannot be in two different places at once. I am at every job, just not there for whole thing, out doing bids and other jobs, check on them often and they can call me at an instant to get whatever they need.This is why I hired a guy to run the crew, did I see the Temper Tantrums coming, hell no! If I had, I would not have hired him. Freaking GREAT CLIMBER, I had very little issues with his work, just need to tighten him up a little. As I said before, all the skill in the world don't mean jack if all your doing is running your mouth and showing your arse in front of clients.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Sounds to me like your (if memory serves me right) guy is just a young tree climber is all. Tough and wild breed.. not the easiest thing to handle.
> ..



He is young, 25. Very wild. 600HP Nitrous Mustang, a few 4x4 fords with 44" tires, rebel flag, the whole deal!
If he can control his temp, and leave his baggage at home, he will be great in this industry, he just needs to mature and I don't have time to raise another kid.
I agree with most above.
When I interviewed him, he did not tell me he was gonna snap and loose his mind!
I had not a clue! Everything was going great, crew got along fine till that day. I am sure that he had something going on in his personal life that he brought to work (I put that on his age) and they both feel horrible bout it. Both apologizing to me for firing them, both feel they let me down, which they did. As they settled down, I think they realized what they did, and how it effected everybody.
I do think it has something to do with his mom and step dad, ur right, step-dad runs a tree service,tree topping hack and a major A-HOLE, and the divorce is UGLY, He has been getting stuck in the middle. I feel bad for him, went threw a nasty one with my parents, but you leave that stuff at the door when you get to work


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You have a point there. How old is this guy, beaner? A lead climber under 25 is gonna have a serious attitude. I've definitely mellowed out over the last 5 years. I wasn't exactly a lead climber back then but I sure as hell thought I was a bad ass mofo. Maybe he deserves another chance.
> 
> Either way, seems you need to tighten the reigns on your crew quite a bit. They are your main advertisement for more work. The last guy I worked for ran a 5 man crew with over a mil in equipment, every day for at least 9 mos a year, and we didn't #### around. He was bringing in at least 3K daily and he still managed to be on 95% of the jobs start to finish. The tight leash was annoying, but we were the most organized crew on the local scene and we knew it.



Isn't that Eric guy some kinda partner of yours? Do you have or have you had any employees ever in the huge span of ONE year you have been in your own business? As usual you giving advice when you have little or no experience. 

Again....tree guys are gonna fight sometimes....they shouldn't fight sometimes but the reality is they will fight sometimes. The gm doesn't lower the piece enough, almost causing the climber to get squashed for example or the climber is a tyrant with an inferiority complex .......or both (or both are on a bad hangover....etc etc). If the boss is on the job he or someone intervenes hopefully to preserve appearance to the ho.

The guy you were employeed by in the other 4 ? years you have been in biz has a (MILLION$) dollars worth of equipment? Is that new value or current? What's he got worth a million dollars with his 5 man crew?


----------



## treeslayer

so hire him back next spring. or next week after a father/son 101 discussion.
Sounds like you handled it well, bro.
god forbid he goes to work for the competition.....

what were his outside stressors? something else could have been troubling him.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> so hire him back next spring. or next week after a father/son 101 discussion.
> Sounds like you handled it well, bro.
> god forbid he goes to work for the competition.....
> 
> what were his outside stressors? something else could have been troubling him.



lakanooky?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

he's 25 he can handle that......

bigmouthnooky more than likely.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> lakanooky?:hmm3grin2orange:



NOPE! His little 22 year old GF showed at the shop one day. OMG!! I wouldn't leave the house! :hmm3grin2orange:

I think the stressor like I said, was the divorce of his parents, although a step dad, all he has ever known, bring in the divorce and a guy telling a son, that since they are separated "you go with your mom, your not my son, you came with the package, you go with the package" Pretty jacked up for guy to do that to a kid who has known him as dad his whole life


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Isn't that Eric guy some kinda partner of yours? Do you have or have you had any employees ever in the huge span of ONE year you have been in your own business? As usual you giving advice when you have little or no experience.
> 
> Again....tree guys are gonna fight sometimes....they shouldn't fight sometimes but the reality is they will fight sometimes. The gm doesn't lower the piece enough, almost causing the climber to get squashed for example or the climber is a tyrant with an inferiority complex .......or both (or both are on a bad hangover....etc etc). If the boss is on the job he or someone intervenes hopefully to preserve appearance to the ho.
> 
> The guy you were employeed by in the other 4 ? years you have been in biz has a (MILLION$) dollars worth of equipment? Is that new value or current? What's he got worth a million dollars with his 5 man crew?



I was commenting on how other crews I have been on work, TV. The first guy I worked for had a very hands off approach and many guys and his jobsites were very disorganized. He was on the jobsite maybe an hour a day, yet he did less business then my current operation does. Can't quite fathom what kept him so busy especially compared to the second guy I worked for who was on site 95% of the time. And for your information I started with the second guy in '03 after working a year for the other guy. As far as equipment, I'm not going to look up the exact retail of each piece on the current market, it's been about 2 years since I did that, but yes, 2 years ago I arrived at a figure over a mil when adding them up. The point I was making (although it appears I misread a bit of greenbeans earlier post ) was that a hands off approach to management is a bad idea. Being on both types of crews and looking at the success of the one vs. the absolute failure of the other shows that the latter style is the better and greanbeans should make every effort to be on every job all the time. This allows him to nip all arising situations in the bud and not allow them to get out of control. 

You want to talk equipment and time in the biz? Both guys I worked for prior to starting a biz have owned their service for about 25 years.

1st guy with hands off approach.
A few saws
Some climbing and rigging gear
A toyota station wagon
A late 70's 1 ton
A late 70's chuck n' duck
A early 80's International flatbed
A walk behind stumpgrinder
-most equipment is in poor shape and usually takes some fiddling to operate.

2nd guy with hands on approach.
Many saws
Plenty of climbing and rigging gear
A 09 3/4 ton duramax chevy
A 00 International 4900 w/arbortech box
A 00 BC1800
A 00 International 4700 with ALC
A 00 International Paystar 5000 triaxle log truck with Prentice
A 00 SC752
A 06 John Deer Ct332 tracksteer
A 07 New Holland 190 skidsteer
A almost new Rayco T185 hydrostumper/forestry mower
A 08 TW6 with conveyor 
-every piece of equipment in perfect working order ready to go at the drop of a hat.

My point, at it's root, was that unless you're running 2 or more crews and turning over at least a million a year gross you should be able to find the time to be on every jobsite and not rely on a 25 year old hot head to represent your company.


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> My point, at it's root, was that unless you're running 2 or more crews and turning over at least a million a year gross you should be able to find the time to be on every jobsite and not rely on a 25 year old hot head to represent your company.



but it's HIS business, and he didn't rely on on a *known* hothead.
And leaving a competent man running the crew frees the owner for bidding, repairing stuff, fishing, hunting, etc......

Chris, you getting snowed on? 20 degrees here, snow flurries and accumulation forecast for Saturday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> My point, at it's root, was that unless you're running 2 or more crews and turning over at least a million a year gross you should be able to find the time to be on every jobsite and not rely on a 25 year old hot head to represent your company.



I am running 12 guys and I am first one there and last one home. Even when I break up to 2-3 crews, I manage to spend time with each crew. I like it when I have them all on one job like the job we are doing now. 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> He is young, 25. Very wild. 600HP Nitrous Mustang, a few 4x4 fords with 44" tires, rebel flag, the whole deal!



Seems this boy's true colors were pretty obvious. Frankly, how sgrean runs his show is none of my business I'm just pointing out that some of the blame lies on his shoulders. I wouldn't leave a guy like that out there representing my company. I just couldn't. A good portion of my selling point is that I am going to be on the job, I am going to be doing the work and I have a vested interest in making the customer happy.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> but it's HIS business, and he didn't rely on on a *known* hothead.
> And leaving a competent man running the crew frees the owner for bidding, repairing stuff, fishing, hunting, etc......
> 
> Chris, you getting snowed on? 20 degrees here, snow flurries and accumulation forecast for Saturday.



Had some this weekend, nothing's sticking though. Looking at a little accumulation this weekend....####. lol


----------



## treemandan

Blakey Baby! We gotcha man. MOXY - Save some for the trees!


Ahh, its a beautiful day and the guy I had lined up to take down this last little poplar is half dead of flu. I am going to have to sift through my brain and think of some project to do:

1. ball joints in F150. just the one side. 
2. cut boards/ logs or split wood( that sounds fun, its not too wet)
3. Allright I am bringing the F150 in, I have been looking at those new ball joints on the shelf for about a year now. Would have been great to split but I gotta save myself for this little crane job with 48Inch tommorow. Its in Reading! Where he gets this stuff I am gonna shoot up in the Outback first thing in the morning so I am going to have to get up before 8. Don't recall what's that like but if its worse than getting up after 8 then I hope the drive don't kill me.


----------



## TreeAce

ropensaddle said:


> I would have to be backed up three months to see the value in using a crane as I need all my income. If I were that busy you bet I would use one



i hear ya ! Problem I run into is not even getting job in the first place . What takes me n my crew (we r NOT slackers BTW) all day Many of these guys who own there own crane can do in 3 hours . . And they do three jobs in one day. I bid a job over summer , BIG oak , Gonna take two days . Plus comen back for stump . I will need 1 extra laborer for two days . I need 2k for this job . HO was cool and seemed to like me . So we he called and asked If I could match the TWO other lower bids (from reputable companys) and just couldnt do it . $1450 n $1500 ! He said " sorry man" N I said "I understand". I hear from a good source that the company who did the tree got there bout 8am and was gone by 2:30 . Stump ground and everything raked up n blown off freakn outa there.


----------



## TreeAce

sgreanbeans said:


> NOPE! His little 22 year old GF showed at the shop one day. OMG!! I wouldn't leave the house! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I think the stressor like I said, was the divorce of his parents, although a step dad, all he has ever known, bring in the divorce and a guy telling a son, that since they are separated "you go with your mom, your not my son, you came with the package, you go with the package" Pretty jacked up for guy to do that to a kid who has known him as dad his whole life



"your not my son"?!?!?! That makes me wanna pound some mofos head in. If U KNOW its true then I guess MAYBE alittle slack/understanding may be in order . Problem is...he will HAVE to just accept it and move on . And one more thing...I may catch hell for this one...is your climber a heavy drinker? I know climbers can be a wild bunch and ya boys will b boys n work hard play hard and ya ya ya but I really think if he drinks alot or often that his problems have only just begun . I hope Iam wrong .


----------



## TreeAce

As for me today...Finally got to the gym . First time since spring . Wife n I were able to but memberships on hold so we started em back up . Man it was nice . Really took my mind off of the stresses of the past season . Finished my work out with 10 minutes in the hot tub . My master plan is to work 2 mayb 3 days aweek as weather permits , lookn after my elementary age kids when I am not workn (save on babysitter cost) and hitten the gym . Taken down some handy size cherry trees tomorrow .


----------



## treeslayer

TreeAce said:


> As for me today...Finally got to the *gym* . First time since spring . Wife n I were able to but memberships on hold so we started em back up . Man it was nice . Really took my mind off of the stresses of the past season . Finished my work out with 10 minutes in the hot tub ..



My God, the dreaded G word..... too many guys bringing it up....:censored:

Old guys like me, the ROPE, the TREEVET, and grumpygrandpajeffy :hmm3grin2orange: wait, wait, wait, longer and longer then and longer.....































than we wizz and go to work....


----------



## treeslayer

And before you dunk me Dave, I go religiously. 

who does pushups?

got any money? 

what I tell all the boys my 3 daughters bring anywhere near me.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

I should start going again too. I'm more like Treeace though. You won't find me there from April through December but I was a regular last winter. Still have my membership.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I should start going again too. I'm more like Treeace though. You won't find me there from April through December but I was a regular last winter. Still have my membership.



I went last Sun, so much camel toe I couldn't take it and had to bail in 15 minutes.


----------



## Reg

Today we finished removing a pine tree someone else had started. The other company were actually gypsies impersonating legitimate tradesmen. Upon realising the task was beyond their skills, they actually had one of the workers fake an injury as an excuse to flee the job in a hurry.

Not a big tree by any means but still had to be rigged over the house etc. When I got up there I discovered that they’d actually cut over half way through the top but just left it without telling the client....cars and house underneath an all....never said a word, just left the job!

Thankfully we were able to arrange a city-crane to help out, too risky otherwise....although it added another £350 to the job.

In a sense the client was partly to blame for going with doorknockers offering cheap labour....but on the gypsies part (cutting through the top) still rates as some of the most reckless behaviour I’ve seen in treework.


----------



## Grace Tree

When you get older you'll put machines in the basement so nobody sees you wheezin.
Phil


----------



## ozzy42

treemandan said:


> I went last Sun, so much camel toe I couldn't take it and had to bail in 15 minutes.



That's what you get for wearing shorts that are too tight on you .:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

Well we logged the beast today. What an experience that was. Couple of scum bags stopped to watch for less than a minute... I think they knew I would have had them chased off if they stayed too long. Anywho, we still have to clean up tomorrow for a few hours, but otherwise all went well. Crane showed up on time, support equipment and personel showed up on time too. Operator looked at the driveway, almost chickened out, but gave it a go and got in without any major troubles... 33 ton National boom truck, made it in the driveway with INCHES to spare. After taking down some fence we got the cribbing and outriggers set. Operator said that this was the worst access he's ever had. 127 feet of main boom on the truck and he used every bit of it to get to the tree 90+ feet away. There was one point where I had to keep pieces under 200 lbs because he was so far out, he was good for 700, but that was pushing it, so I said I'd do 100 - 200 until we were in a better spot. Not 1 piece went over 1,100 lbs.. most were showing between 800 and 1000, with quite a few pieces coming in less than that. While we were taking lunch the operator told me that the job was written up as a 12" white pine in a tight driveway, even showed me the work order... he took pics to dispute that which I hope to have and post soon. All went well though, except for a lot of nice saw logs having to be trashed due to being short.


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> That's what you get for wearing shorts that are too tight on you .:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ouch dat left a mark!


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> i hear ya ! Problem I run into is not even getting job in the first place . What takes me n my crew (we r NOT slackers BTW) all day Many of these guys who own there own crane can do in 3 hours . . And they do three jobs in one day. I bid a job over summer , BIG oak , Gonna take two days . Plus comen back for stump . I will need 1 extra laborer for two days . I need 2k for this job . HO was cool and seemed to like me . So we he called and asked If I could match the TWO other lower bids (from reputable companys) and just couldnt do it . $1450 n $1500 ! He said " sorry man" N I said "I understand". I hear from a good source that the company who did the tree got there bout 8am and was gone by 2:30 . Stump ground and everything raked up n blown off freakn outa there.



Don't sweat the small chit if they are not charging for the equipment it is just a matter of time before they are oob. But yeah, I understand the principal based on time and more and more are getting them here too I would just a soon rent one and operator if ever needed. I would see value in a spyder of some type but a crane has too many limitations for the nice landscapes I find my talent in!


----------



## oldirty

treeman82 said:


> Well we logged the beast today. What an experience that was. Couple of scum bags stopped to watch for less than a minute... I think they knew I would have had them chased off if they stayed too long. Anywho, we still have to clean up tomorrow for a few hours, but otherwise all went well. Crane showed up on time, support equipment and personel showed up on time too. Operator looked at the driveway, almost chickened out, but gave it a go and got in without any major troubles... 33 ton National boom truck, made it in the driveway with INCHES to spare. After taking down some fence we got the cribbing and outriggers set. Operator said that this was the worst access he's ever had. 127 feet of main boom on the truck and he used every bit of it to get to the tree 90+ feet away. There was one point where I had to keep pieces under 200 lbs because he was so far out, he was good for 700, but that was pushing it, so I said I'd do 100 - 200 until we were in a better spot. Not 1 piece went over 1,100 lbs.. most were showing between 800 and 1000, with quite a few pieces coming in less than that. While we were taking lunch the operator told me that the job was written up as a 12" white pine in a tight driveway, even showed me the work order... he took pics to dispute that which I hope to have and post soon. All went well though, except for a lot of nice saw logs having to be trashed due to being short.



jesus dude i would've been absolutely bullchit at the dude if i had to make that many cuts... you couldn't plywood in any closer? time saver that plywood especially when it comes to that many in tree cuts.....

lol. whatya gonna do with all that firewood?


----------



## oldirty

been with the 60ton this week. that crane is silly. we had a big donkey elm done in 6 picks yesterday and then today's 2nd job was 10 ash trees in the backyard picked over the house in 20 picks. reason so many picks was size of the landing zone. lol

those groves are sick and the guy we borrowed it from has 4 of them! lol


----------



## treevet

Jeffy and James Brown got together to croon a little....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Febr_t_qa9U


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> My God, the dreaded G word..... too many guys bringing it up....:censored:



uh oh... sounds like I´ll be diggin the bike out of the garage again soon!LÖL!!! Been 2 weeks since I had to climb, and itll be over a month till I have to do it again. The dreaded huff n puff. How much snow over there Slayer?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Jeffy and James Brown got together to croon a little....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Febr_t_qa9U



I am always in awe of your wit! 
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> "your not my son"?!?!?! That makes me wanna pound some mofos head in. If U KNOW its true then I guess MAYBE a little slack/understanding may be in order . Problem is...he will HAVE to just accept it and move on . And one more thing...I may catch hell for this one...is your climber a heavy drinker? I know climbers can be a wild bunch and ya boys will b boys n work hard play hard and ya ya ya but I really think if he drinks alot or often that his problems have only just begun . I hope Iam wrong .



No, he doesn't do anything, pretty straight laced kid.

Blakemaster, really,lol!! Just so you know, and I will try to explain this as best I can.
He never came close to "RUNNING" the show, out of 4 guys, he was top guy, he climbed tree's, kinda why he is called a climber/foreman, now, I understand that title may represent "running" the show, but it don't, he is in charge of that job that he is doing for me, under my direction. See, now listen up, if you want to make ALOT of money, sometimes people hire other people to do things for them, some get paid more than others, the ones who get paid more, usually are in charge of the ones who get paid less, still with me?, now, when a owner/Arborist hires a guy to do work for him, does that mean that the Arborist goes home, no, it means he is out working on getting more work for HIS employees, fixing equipment, making contacts, sitting on boards, meeting with accountants, insurance, working with city's on projects for future, checking job sites! I am on every job, at the start and finish and a few times in between if large enough. I am sure the guys here can add hundreds of other little task that need to be done everyday. Its called check and balance, or "inspect what you expect" ultimately called "Management", its in the dictionary. Now I could be a "control freak" like you describe yourself, I however, do not believe in Micro Management, I don't want a bunch of mongols that cant think for themselves, that have to be told every single thing that I want them to do. See, I like guys who have Initiative, Responsibility, Work Ethic and Pride. I had that with this kid, like I said, his performance in the craft was great, when he showed his butt, I canned it. He knew what he did was wrong, and accepted the canning. He may be back, but not until he can control his temper. A small task for some, big task for many.

anyways

I went up yesterday for first time this year, small 40' Norway Maples, feel pretty good today, neck and shoulder are not screaming like I thought they would, heeling maybe? I hope so!, felt good up there, got to try out my new Zubat, very nice! The guys had never seen me climb, it was kinda funny! They had no idea! It was good tho, any question of my Skill and Experience was answered very quickly, they now " I understand very clearly why you are the boss!"

Skill and Experience, 
Blakemaster, those words is in the dictionary too!


----------



## treeman82

oldirty said:


> jesus dude i would've been absolutely bullchit at the dude if i had to make that many cuts... you couldn't plywood in any closer? time saver that plywood especially when it comes to that many in tree cuts.....
> 
> lol. whatya gonna do with all that firewood?



We were pretty much as close as we were gonna get. Another 5' wouldn't have made much difference in capacity, but would have made the set-up far more time consuming, and that's the most we could have gone. As far as the wood goes, it's on its way to the mulch plant. To carry these logs out would have taken DAYS.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> We were pretty much as close as we were gonna get. Another 5' wouldn't have made much difference in capacity, but would have made the set-up far more time consuming, and that's the most we could have gone. As far as the wood goes, it's on its way to the mulch plant. To carry these logs out would have taken DAYS.



I hate those jobs, when you have a super tight work area and everything has to be cut small. Makes for a hard cleanup.
too add to OD's comment about the plywood, we use it for a cut up station, in other words, so the 100,000lbs of sawdust doesn't get smashed into the yard, we lay the wood down, helps big time.
We did a big Oak last year, worst access ever! had to rip all the disk down to hand size, I'm guessing we had 10"of sawdust, it was cold,but the ripping made lots of insulation!


----------



## treeman82

I had the guys lay plywood down on the driveway after the crane got in to protect the blacktop from the logs. Most pieces I cut were around 6' long, so the grapple was at least able to pick them up. Figure a full sized log truck would have had maybe 1.5 loads from the 1 tree.


----------



## ropensaddle

Plywood is good for many things I was on a stump yesterday the machine sunk to its axles I was sinking in the quick mud, there was a pallet so I had to put it down so I was not waist deep in mud lol. I then had to put down scrap 2 by 8 form boards at this construction site to get the machine out of its hole was the softest gumbo I have seen in years.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> No, he doesn't do anything, pretty straight laced kid.
> 
> Blakemaster, really,lol!! Just so you know, and I will try to explain this as best I can.
> He never came close to "RUNNING" the show, out of 4 guys, he was top guy, he climbed tree's, kinda why he is called a climber/foreman, now, I understand that title may represent "running" the show, but it don't, he is in charge of that job that he is doing for me, under my direction. See, now listen up, if you want to make ALOT of money, sometimes people hire other people to do things for them, some get paid more than others, the ones who get paid more, usually are in charge of the ones who get paid less, still with me?, now, when a owner/Arborist hires a guy to do work for him, does that mean that the Arborist goes home, no, it means he is out working on getting more work for HIS employees, fixing equipment, making contacts, sitting on boards, meeting with accountants, insurance, working with city's on projects for future, checking job sites! I am on every job, at the start and finish and a few times in between if large enough. I am sure the guys here can add hundreds of other little task that need to be done everyday. Its called check and balance, or "inspect what you expect" ultimately called "Management", its in the dictionary. Now I could be a "control freak" like you describe yourself, I however, do not believe in Micro Management, I don't want a bunch of mongols that cant think for themselves, that have to be told every single thing that I want them to do. See, I like guys who have Initiative, Responsibility, Work Ethic and Pride. I had that with this kid, like I said, his performance in the craft was great, when he showed his butt, I canned it. He knew what he did was wrong, and accepted the canning. He may be back, but not until he can control his temper. A small task for some, big task for many.
> 
> anyways
> 
> Skill and Experience,
> Blakemaster, those words is in the dictionary too!



ouchy that gonna leave a mark

Blakey don't need no stinkin dictionary......his schit don't stank :notrolls2:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Plywood is good for many things I was on a stump yesterday the machine sunk to its axles I was sinking in the quick mud, there was a pallet so I had to put it down so I was not waist deep in mud lol. I then had to put down scrap 2 by 8 form boards at this construction site to get the machine out of its hole was the softest gumbo I have seen in years.



Plywood is just another tool in the box. 

Yesterday we pwooded backwards to the tree with 10 half boards and left and came back and went in to the stump on the same boards in the same place and grounded her out.:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well it looks like stumps are on the agenda got 6 huge stumps today about 60 inchers and 65 tomorrow. I bid on 500 a few days ago, if I get them they will book a week


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Well it looks like stumps are on the agenda got 6 huge stumps today about 60 inchers and 65 tomorrow. I bid on 500 a few days ago, if I get them they will book a week



nice....gotta do clean up? How do you do it without a mini?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> nice....gotta do clean up? How do you do it without a mini?



Lol I never clean up but not because I won't, they just wont pay to have it done! On the few jobs that want it clean my ole skid steer gets deployed you may remember them they were the first Melroe 600 no rops lol gotta be careful in these hills ya know:smoking:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I never clean up but not because I won't, they just wont pay to have it done! On the few jobs that want it clean my ole skid steer gets deployed you may remember them they were the first Melroe 600 no rops lol gotta be careful in these hills ya know:smoking:



u da man


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> u da man


I like the 600 it is not as heavy as the larger skids of today but still handles a near a ton and I retro fitted it with a new motor got around 4k in it and saved my back from certain failure.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I like the 600 it is not as heavy as the larger skids of today but still handles a near a ton and I retro fitted it with a new motor got around 4k in it and saved my back from certain failure.



pict?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> pict?



I 'll take one here after a while before I go hit those stumps:monkey: I done wore the paint off again lol!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I 'll take one here after a while before I go hit those stumps:monkey: I done wore the paint off again lol!



I got some orange lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> ouchy that gonna leave a mark
> 
> Blakey don't need no stinkin dictionary......his schit don't stank :notrolls2:



Man, it's like pick on the overzealous young lad fest around here lately! lol.


----------



## TonyX3M

*Finally got some work!*

Took down two (one 70- enother 65 -footer) _Picea abies_ [(well I had to look it up from my homework, but I did named it- so it's a step forward) whada ya think Jeff ;Old and R&S]don't look too good for me so far - way too cold (minimum has been around -7 F) and about 3 ' of snow so dont think there's going to be any presents this year - still have to go to school- thats another week of no paycheck and only expenses- looking pretty grim for Christmas for me ....:bang:


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> No, he doesn't do anything, pretty straight laced kid.
> 
> Blakemaster, really,lol!! Just so you know, and I will try to explain this as best I can.
> He never came close to "RUNNING" the show, out of 4 guys, he was top guy, he climbed tree's, kinda why he is called a climber/foreman, now, I understand that title may represent "running" the show, but it don't, he is in charge of that job that he is doing for me, under my direction. See, now listen up, if you want to make ALOT of money, sometimes people hire other people to do things for them, some get paid more than others, the ones who get paid more, usually are in charge of the ones who get paid less, still with me?, now, when a owner/Arborist hires a guy to do work for him, does that mean that the Arborist goes home, no, it means he is out working on getting more work for HIS employees, fixing equipment, making contacts, sitting on boards, meeting with accountants, insurance, working with city's on projects for future, checking job sites! I am on every job, at the start and finish and a few times in between if large enough. I am sure the guys here can add hundreds of other little task that need to be done everyday. Its called check and balance, or "inspect what you expect" ultimately called "Management", its in the dictionary. Now I could be a "control freak" like you describe yourself, I however, do not believe in Micro Management, I don't want a bunch of mongols that cant think for themselves, that have to be told every single thing that I want them to do. See, I like guys who have Initiative, Responsibility, Work Ethic and Pride. I had that with this kid, like I said, his performance in the craft was great, when he showed his butt, I canned it. He knew what he did was wrong, and accepted the canning. He may be back, but not until he can control his temper. A small task for some, big task for many.
> 
> 
> 
> Skill and Experience,
> Blakemaster, those words is in the dictionary too!



I tried to say it nice but you couldn't get it. You're a hack, beaner. You let wood scrounges come on your jobsite and do your work. You run a half assed crew that fights and yells on the jobsite. Your lead man is a 25 year old punk who thinks fast cars and big trucks are the meaning in life. You hire guys as "sub contractors" so you can get around WC and payroll taxes. And you just got in a tree for the first time this year. You seriously remind me of my first boss. Same way he did ####, and he'll struggle the rest of his life to pay the bills, borrow from Peter to pay Paul, taking down payments on work so he can pay his garage bills. All the #### that kept him off the jobsite was stuff that any idiot can do. You think I don't meet with my accountant, my lawyer, prospective clients, contractors, work on my equipment, and all the things that go into running a business? Somehow I still manage to take down every tree we do. It's called using a phone and managing your time. I don't look for excuses to leave the jobsite like a lot of guys do. Now's the time you and TV chime in with the ol' "you run a small, two man operation and don't have the responsibilities that we do" , great, that's why I gave the example of my second boss. He runs ten times the show you do and was still there all the time.

BTW, I do find it quite amusing that my comment regarding you spending a bit more time on the jobsite got you more riled up than TV's accusation that you're a greedy mother ####er who wanted to fire his employees rather than pay unemployment. Perhaps mine hit a bit closer to home?


----------



## TreeAce

Dddaaammm...


----------



## TonyX3M

AINT THAT SOME.....opcorn:but of course - who gives a darn wht you did!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TonyX3M said:


> Took down two (one 70- enother 65 -footer) _Picea abies_ [(well I had to look it up from my homework, but I did named it- so it's a step forward) whada ya think Jeff ;Old and R&S]don't look too good for me so far - way too cold (minimum has been around -7 F) and about 3 ' of snow so dont think there's going to be any presents this year - still have to go to school- thats another week of no paycheck and only expenses- looking pretty grim for Christmas for me ....:bang:



:yourock:
Cheer up, everything always works out! 
Jeff


----------



## TonyX3M

*Pay attention!*

There will be a lot to learn in that upcoming battle!!!!


----------



## TonyX3M

jefflovstrom said:


> :yourock:
> Cheer up, everything always works out!
> Jeff


It's not always so good to me mr Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey vet here the old skid!


----------



## ropensaddle

not pretty but effective needs that orange paint ehhh?


----------



## TonyX3M

do I see nice splitter or what?!


----------



## TonyX3M

ropensaddle said:


> not pretty but effective needs that orange paint ehhh?
> 
> 
> One day - when I will have A big and rich company like that I will consider of buying equipment like that- actually no - I just hire couple of illegals and dont need all that machinery!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

nice lil load from other night lol its packed in pretty tight!


----------



## ropensaddle

TonyX3M said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> not pretty but effective needs that orange paint ehhh?
> 
> 
> One day - when I will have A big and rich company like that I will consider of buying equipment like that- actually no - I just hire couple of illegals and dont need all that machinery!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that big rich ass company is me and it ain't rich yet!
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

little firewooding going on


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> little firewooding going on


----------



## ropensaddle

the old tractor lol


----------



## ropensaddle

lil more wooding


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice land you got there, Rope.
Jeff


----------



## Damon

Is that an 8n ford rope? and what year?


----------



## treevet

great skid Rope. Tractor got a pto front end loader?


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice land you got there, Rope.
> Jeff


Thanks sir been some work and more to come but yeah love the forty


Damon said:


> Is that an 8n ford rope? and what year?



ford 800 45 hp 57 modle


----------



## treevet

Picking up a new snow plow tomorrow. Going with a somewhat new name I think as salesman spoke highly of it and it is stainless...any comments?

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggHDEX_wings.html

$3k out the door and got a couple of friends to put it on prob for plowing their bizzes.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> great skid Rope. Tractor got a pto front end loader?



Thanks the tractor has pto the bushogs hooked up and it pulls the turning disc plow buried 12 inch two row very well. I use it to mow my yard and raise food plots next year a garden maybe!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Picking up a new snow plow tomorrow. Going with a somewhat new name I think as salesman spoke highly of it and it is stainless...any comments?
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggHDEX_wings.html
> 
> $3k out the door and got a couple of friends to put it on prob for plowing their bizzes.



What is a snow plow?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Picking up a new snow plow tomorrow. Going with a somewhat new name I think as salesman spoke highly of it and it is stainless...any comments?
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggHDEX_wings.html
> 
> $3k out the door and got a couple of friends to put it on prob for plowing their bizzes.



Looks awesome I would prolly use my tractor and grader blade to get out if we get a ten year storm :monkey: Last year I got an inch of snow


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks the tractor has pto the bushogs hooked up and it pulls the turning disc plow buried 12 inch two row very well. I use it to mow my yard and raise food plots next year a garden maybe!



Man you can hang it out and take a piss anytime you want lol.

I go out the door and every morning got half a dozen yuppies passing my driveway on the sidewalk with mutts and bags of schit in their hands and their heads up their asses. I would give anything to live out in the country.

Gotta keep momma happy tho


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Looks awesome I would prolly use my tractor and grader blade to get out if we get a ten year storm :monkey: Last year I got an inch of snow



we sposed to get maybe 3" tomorrow and everyone is crapping their pants.  Plows on at full guard position lol. Plow that stuff before it melts (temps to 35F Haha). I lived in upstate NY and we got snow over the front door.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Man you can hang it out and take a piss anytime you want lol.
> 
> I go out the door and every morning got half a dozen yuppies passing my driveway on the sidewalk with mutts and bags of schit in their hands and their heads up their asses. I would give anything to live out in the country.
> 
> Gotta keep momma happy tho



I walk around the yard in my undies quite frequent. Did I just say that:hmm3grin2orange: I love country life most times but I have lived the rat race before don't know if I could now!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> What is a snow plow?
> Jeff



something u guys use to clear roads when earthquakes hit prior to cali phony falls off into the ocean :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I walk around the yard in my undies quite frequent. Did I just say that:hmm3grin2orange: !



pict or it didn't happen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> pict or it didn't happen :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't be givin the wifey ideas:jawdrop:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> pict or it didn't happen :hmm3grin2orange:



Haha!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Haha!
> Jeff



Jeffy your a baaaaad baaaad boy


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Jeffy your a baaaaad baaaad boy



Gotchya! 
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CUCV

treevet said:


> Picking up a new snow plow tomorrow. Going with a somewhat new name I think as salesman spoke highly of it and it is stainless...any comments?
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggHDEX_wings.html
> 
> $3k out the door and got a couple of friends to put it on prob for plowing their bizzes.



You can't beat the price. I have read alot about them. What model and size did you get? The model with the power wings has had a fair amount of problems from what I read. I have a new Blizzard 8611 with power wings I can't wait to try out this season.


----------



## treevet

CUCV said:


> You can't beat the price. I have read alot about them. What model and size did you get? The model with the power wings has had a fair amount of problems from what I read. I have a new Blizzard 8611 with power wings I can't wait to try out this season.



Thanks,,,,the heavy duty model (have to look #) w/ 7 1/2 blade and gonna add the wings (I thought til I heard what you said).

Is that plow a $5k plus CUCV? That was what I thought plows were. I plowed years ago but in this area conditions are not so demanding. I am still open on considerations til I pick it up at 8 am tomorrow. Lots of choices tho.


----------



## CUCV

treevet said:


> Thanks,,,,the heavy duty model (have to look #) w/ 7 1/2 blade and gonna add the wings (I thought til I heard what you said).
> 
> Is that plow a $5k plus CUCV? That was what I thought plows were. I plowed years ago but in this area conditions are not so demanding. I am still open on considerations til I pick it up at 8 am tomorrow. Lots of choices tho.



Personally I would not run less than an 8' plow. When you angle the plow with a 7.5' plow you run over alot of snow with the truck tires. From what I have read the non-powered wings are not bad.
I don't know the exact retail on my 8611 but I think its close to $10K. I remember seeing $7.5K for the blade retail without mounting or labor. We have two dealers in the area who sell Blizzard and sell tons of them so their prices are great. All said and done I think I ended up at $6.4K. I have run the Blizzard 810 for years and love it. I think they run $5K, the last one I got was $4.5K.


----------



## treevet

CUCV said:


> Personally I would not run less than an 8' plow. When you angle the plow with a 7.5' plow you run over alot of snow with the truck tires. From what I have read the non-powered wings are not bad.
> I don't know the exact retail on my 8611 but I think its close to $10K. I remember seeing $7.5K for the blade retail without mounting or labor. We have two dealers in the area who sell Blizzard and sell tons of them so their prices are great. All said and done I think I ended up at $6.4K. I have run the Blizzard 810 for years and love it. I think they run $5K, the last one I got was $4.5K.



thanks for the info


----------



## ropensaddle

Dern plowing must be lucrative in ya'll neck of the hoods lol


----------



## Damon

treevet my neighbors got one it looks like a pretty good setup, we run all fishers but i agree with CUCV i wouldnt do anything any shorter then 8' 9 is pretty much ideal for driveways around here but we mostly plow dirt not tar so we want to go as wide as possible in the first pass i love the driveways you can just run one pass and bill plowing shoveling and roof raking are huge money maker for us, Sorry Jeffy you boys miss out on that


----------



## treevet

Damon said:


> treevet my neighbors got one it looks like a pretty good setup, we run all fishers but i agree with CUCV i wouldnt do anything any shorter then 8' 9 is pretty much ideal for driveways around here but we mostly plow dirt not tar so we want to go as wide as possible in the first pass i love the driveways you can just run one pass and bill plowing shoveling and roof raking are huge money maker for us, Sorry Jeffy you boys miss out on that



what's the roof raking Damon?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> what's the roof raking Damon?



I used to shovel it off the roofs and clean walks and driveways with a snow scoop when I lived in Neb but weren't much mulah in it in 75


----------



## CUCV

ropensaddle said:


> Dern plowing must be lucrative in ya'll neck of the hoods lol



We have good opportunities here if you do good quality work and have a way to separate yourself from the competition. Competitions is getting very tough and price is winning bids regardless of experience and references. I have one account that I have had for years. The property manager said i had the account as long as he was alive. Well these things happen and it is out to bid this year and many quotes are coming in at 1/3 of the price I have been charging all along. I know the account (its very quirky) and am not going to plow for $20 an hour and eat the cost of salt.


----------



## jefflovstrom

CUCV said:


> We have good opportunities here if you do good quality work and have a way to separate yourself from the competition. Competitions is getting very tough and price is winning bids regardless of experience and references. I have one account that I have had for years. The property manager said i had the account as long as he was alive. Well these things happen and it is out to bid this year and many quotes are coming in at 1/3 of the price I have been charging all along. I know the account (its very quirky) and am not going to plow for $20 an hour and eat the cost of salt.



I am glad we don't resort to plowing when not in trees. Must suck!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

CUCV said:


> We have good opportunities here if you do good quality work and have a way to separate yourself from the competition. Competitions is getting very tough and price is winning bids regardless of experience and references. I have one account that I have had for years. The property manager said i had the account as long as he was alive. Well these things happen and it is out to bid this year and many quotes are coming in at 1/3 of the price I have been charging all along. I know the account (its very quirky) and am not going to plow for $20 an hour and eat the cost of salt.



Wow only 20 even if they bought the salt ole ropey would need to deliver a cord or two while plowing to feel loved


----------



## beowulf343

treevet said:


> Thanks,,,,the heavy duty model (have to look #) w/ 7 1/2 blade and gonna add the wings (I thought til I heard what you said).
> 
> Is that plow a $5k plus CUCV? That was what I thought plows were. I plowed years ago but in this area conditions are not so demanding. I am still open on considerations til I pick it up at 8 am tomorrow. Lots of choices tho.



I picked up a snowdogg v plow late last winter-got tired of dumping money into a pos fisher for the last decade, especially since my plows do more traveling than actual working-i just do a couple driveways and like to have it on the job to bust down drifts or do some creative snow moving to get equipment placed. I drive right by a distributor daily so stopped in. The price tag is why i went with it. Quite a bit cheaper, and since it doesn't get worked hard, saw no reason to spend more. Have loved it so far, not a single problem.

Best headlights i've ever seen on a plow.


----------



## CUCV

ropensaddle said:


> Wow only 20 even if they bought the salt ole ropey would need to deliver a cord or two while plowing to feel loved



I have the advantage (or disadvantage) of knowing all the hours and expenses for all the years I have done it. At first I could not figure out how the guys where bidding the job. Then it hit me, they bid it as if it was just doing residential driveways without salt or shoveling one pass at the end of the storm... but its a condo/professional office park.


----------



## brnchbrkr

http://www.plowsite.com/


----------



## CUCV

brnchbrkr said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/



tough crowd over there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

CUCV said:


> tough crowd over there:hmm3grin2orange:



Lmfao I need one of them plows fer Armadillo protection here!


----------



## treeman82

Well I got some pics and vid to share from the monster pine finally.

http://www.youtube.com/user/captnslipnslide#p/a/u/0/3RfRTgOv5J8

http://www.youtube.com/user/captnslipnslide#p/a/u/1/QAJ1WJthO2c


Some pics of the stump that we left (as per customer's request) and some of the driveway where we had to set the crane up.


----------



## oldirty

great effort, man! i guess you right in saying the plywood wasn't going to help all that much! lol.


----------



## treevet

good job 82....that dude's gonna be sorry he wore that nice yellow sweatshirt


----------



## treevet

beowulf343 said:


> I picked up a snowdogg v plow late last winter-got tired of dumping money into a pos fisher for the last decade, especially since my plows do more traveling than actual working-i just do a couple driveways and like to have it on the job to bust down drifts or do some creative snow moving to get equipment placed. I drive right by a distributor daily so stopped in. The price tag is why i went with it. Quite a bit cheaper, and since it doesn't get worked hard, saw no reason to spend more. Have loved it so far, not a single problem.
> 
> Best headlights i've ever seen on a plow.



Big help to hear you like the Buyers Snowdogg, beowulf. I might get the V too. I got some nice jobs lined up and expect to get my nborhood too. Got a huge convent on the line too.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice work 82. Perfect job for a speedline setup.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> I tried to say it nice but you couldn't get it. You're a hack, beaner. You let wood scrounges come on your jobsite and do your work. You run a half assed crew that fights and yells on the jobsite. Your lead man is a 25 year old punk who thinks fast cars and big trucks are the meaning in life. You hire guys as "sub contractors" so you can get around WC and payroll taxes. And you just got in a tree for the first time this year. You seriously remind me of my first boss. Same way he did ####, and he'll struggle the rest of his life to pay the bills, borrow from Peter to pay Paul, taking down payments on work so he can pay his garage bills. All the #### that kept him off the jobsite was stuff that any idiot can do. You think I don't meet with my accountant, my lawyer, prospective clients, contractors, work on my equipment, and all the things that go into running a business? Somehow I still manage to take down every tree we do. It's called using a phone and managing your time. I don't look for excuses to leave the jobsite like a lot of guys do. Now's the time you and TV chime in with the ol' "you run a small, two man operation and don't have the responsibilities that we do" , great, that's why I gave the example of my second boss. He runs ten times the show you do and was still there all the time.
> 
> BTW, I do find it quite amusing that my comment regarding you spending a bit more time on the jobsite got you more riled up than TV's accusation that you're a greedy mother ####er who wanted to fire his employees rather than pay unemployment. Perhaps mine hit a bit closer to home?



Greedy I am, what got me riled up is your ignorance. Sorry!


----------



## sgreanbeans

beowulf343 said:


> I picked up a snowdogg v plow late last winter-got tired of dumping money into a pos fisher for the last decade, especially since my plows do more traveling than actual working-i just do a couple driveways and like to have it on the job to bust down drifts or do some creative snow moving to get equipment placed. I drive right by a distributor daily so stopped in. The price tag is why i went with it. Quite a bit cheaper, and since it doesn't get worked hard, saw no reason to spend more. Have loved it so far, not a single problem.
> 
> Best headlights i've ever seen on a plow.



I picked up a 83' F-350 dump with a 8.5 Western Pro/bat wings this summer for real cheap. The Dump has single action drop sides with the scissor lift. Diesel with a 4 speed. All fur 2500! Had to put new Injectors and glow plugs, run like a champ. Add paint and some cab corners and Ill have a sweet little truck! Putting a 10fter on my F-700 too. That wont be fun, have to fab up a custom mount.
Dint have time to put one on my F-250 or sell any accounts, next year I will go big, this year, my driveway will be clean!
I dont know about these wings tho, never had them before.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I tried to say it nice but you couldn't get it. You're a hack, beaner.



greedy wasn't all he called you oke:

this comin from a guy that has had his busines for ONE year


----------



## Damon

TV i gthink i make more money raking roofs then i do plowing and shoveling combined, i can get 35-40 bucks a roof and i usual rake my plowing customers roofs we average about 16 plowable storms a year and i rake just about every one, there is so little expense (good roof rake is 200 bucks) that it is hard not to make money you just have to convince people that they need it done! in our neck of the woods everyone knows its important but inother parts of the country it might be harder to educate people on the issues surrounding ice jams


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> greedy wasn't all he called you oke:
> 
> this comin from a guy that has had his busines for ONE year



OUCH!!!
Jeff


----------



## derwoodii

Just got off ma new Honda brush cutter 4 stroker shes a beaut, why I suffered ma old stihl for so long I'll never know. 
but ma shoulder was sore across the collar bone hmm why? then remembered I was shootin 308w 300 meter lyin prone at the range yesterday.


----------



## treeclimber101

Wow a hack beaner , what a terrible thing to say since , its official I don't like em...


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Dern plowing must be lucrative in ya'll neck of the hoods lol



Personally I wouldn't touch it.. but some do.

Long hours, weird hours.. insurance around here is steep as *&^$.. I know several guys who find it hard to get insurance because they are plowing. 

Too many claims because of people falling on ice.. now some are questionable at best.. one person in city has fallen 6 times in past 2 years (and had made a claim on each of them.. and been paid). Trouble is insurance companies are too willing to pay out if claim is under $15K.. and not fight it. But then they take it out on person plowing by raising their rates.

I use my Bobcat to plow our yard, and drive at my house.. and that is it .. nuf for me


----------



## Jumper

Looked for a new job....


----------



## CUCV

Damon said:


> TV i gthink i make more money raking roofs then i do plowing and shoveling combined, i can get 35-40 bucks a roof and i usual rake my plowing customers roofs we average about 16 plowable storms a year and i rake just about every one, there is so little expense (good roof rake is 200 bucks) that it is hard not to make money you just have to convince people that they need it done! in our neck of the woods everyone knows its important but inother parts of the country it might be harder to educate people on the issues surrounding ice jams



I do a bunch of roof raking/ shoveling myself. Its a tough business to get insurance on if you have employees but as a sole prop. its hasn't been difficult. I have a friend who has 30+ employees and gets tons of commercial properties for roof shoveling but always struggles with insurance.

I feel off my own dam roof 2 years ago and put myself out of commission for the winter with broken elbow and fractured femur. I finished shovelling it at 11pm and slipped on the ladder getting off.


----------



## treevet

I was blowing a roof off last week and the shaded side had what I would consider "black ice". Stayed away from there. I have had 2 near death experiences with IMO...God saving me from a fatal fall off roofs.

Question....was thinking of putting my salt spreader on my Toyota 4x4 and spreading after my new Silverado plows so I don't get salt all over it.

Any flaws in this plan?


----------



## Damon

I would put the sander in the silvarado and hook up a hot water wash down hose at your shop/ house and just wash your truck when your done sanding/salting, thats how we do it, better to have the weight in the truc your plowing with, its much much easier on the truck because you wont need to carry as much speed


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I was blowing a roof off last week and the shaded side had what I would consider "black ice". Stayed away from there. I have had 2 near death experiences with IMO...God saving me from a fatal fall off roofs.
> 
> Question....was thinking of putting my salt spreader on my Toyota 4x4 and spreading after my new Silverado plows so I don't get salt all over it.
> 
> Any flaws in this plan?



Cover the truck where the salt is gonna be hitting in diesel fuel , either through a garden sprayer or a rag ..that will buy you some time before it eats the paint or undercoating , we drench the hoppers of the spreaders with diesel as well ...You need to be quick with the cleanup the salt works fast .....We have a year round struggle here with the salt air and the salty winter roads ..


----------



## treevet

I had a one tonner that was a twp. salt spreader with plow. the whole frame was like swiss cheese and salt stuck in crevices you couldn't get it out ever.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> greedy wasn't all he called you oke:
> 
> this comin from a guy that has had his busines for ONE year



I never called him greedy, TV. Learn to read and if you got something to say to me, say it, no need to stir up yesterday's news. (607) 652-3625.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finished putting the trans in my 4runner today. Runs like a top now. Sold two jobs totaling just under 3K and earned my first consultation fee of $100 which will most likely turn into a 2K job. Did a break test on Eric's first splicing attempt with 16 strand. Pretty fun stretching out that rope with the 1 ton in 4 low with all tires spinning. Had to get a running start in order to snap the line. The splice held. He'll be adding one to my line next. Got a call from the old man at 5pm. Had a eight point 2 miles out a logging road with no vehicle access. Eric and I went down and drug it out for him. Poor guy'd been dragging that buck since two this afternoon. Good day.


----------



## TreeTopKid

Blakesmaster said:


> Finished putting the trans in my 4runner today. Runs like a top now. Sold two jobs totaling just under 3K and earned my first consultation fee of $100 which will most likely turn into a 2K job.
> 
> I think you should add forty dollars to your consultation fee!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I never called him greedy, TV. Learn to read and if you got something to say to me, say it, no need to stir up yesterday's news. (607) 652-3625.



He said you called him greedy, I said you called him a beaner hack.

That was today I think....not yesterday. 

How old are you?... You got a chipper truck and a chipper and that's it? You and your partner share all that stuff?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Finished putting the trans in my 4runner today. Runs like a top now. Sold two jobs totaling just under 3K and earned my first consultation fee of $100 which will most likely turn into a 2K job. Did a break test on Eric's first splicing attempt with 16 strand. Pretty fun stretching out that rope with the 1 ton in 4 low with all tires spinning. Had to get a running start in order to snap the line. The splice held. He'll be adding one to my line next. Got a call from the old man at 5pm. Had a eight point 2 miles out a logging road with no vehicle access. Eric and I went down and drug it out for him. Poor guy'd been dragging that buck since two this afternoon. Good day.



Are you a Certified Arborist. $100 consulting fee for what?


----------



## mikewhite85

Beastmaster and I pruned a big Ash. Since I have been running this business the last 2 years it is the first time I ever climbed a tree with another climber. Two men in a tree sure makes work go quicker!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow a hack beaner , what a terrible thing to say since , its official I don't like em...



Thanks! Don't even know where all the hate came from, apparently he has a complex or a guilty conscience, ya know, gets on here, acts as if he is perfect, runs off at the mouth. Actually calls me a hack! Which is like the lowest insult. 
But then says no need to stir it up. Comical, LMFAO!
I was going to blast again, but I have lost interest!

Well brotha's, gonna go top a tree.........................
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> He said you called him greedy, I said you called him a beaner hack.
> 
> That was today I think....not yesterday.
> 
> How old are you?... You got a chipper truck and a chipper and that's it? You and your partner share all that stuff?



This is getting old. Seriously. You have my number. You wanna quit dancin' and say something? Call it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Thanks! Don't even know where all the hate came from, apparently he has a complex or a guilty conscience, ya know, gets on here, acts as if he is perfect, runs off at the mouth. Actually calls me a hack! Which is like the lowest insult.
> But then says no need to stir it up. Comical, LMFAO!
> I was going to blast again, but I have lost interest!
> 
> Well brotha's, gonna go top a tree.........................
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I did go a bit overboard the other night, sgrean. In all reality I just have a completely different business model than you. Never said I was perfect either. And for the record I was only offering constructive criticism till you attacked me. Then you learned what I think of operations like yours. I'd really rather not get into it again. Feel free to call me as well.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I did go a bit overboard the other night, sgrean. In all reality I just have a completely different business model than you. Never said I was perfect either. And for the record I was only offering constructive criticism till you attacked me. Then you learned what I think of operations like yours. I'd really rather not get into it again. Feel free to call me as well.



Why everybody got to call your dumb ass? I call my friends, you feel some need to talk, my phone # is on my site....woooooooooooo. I'd be glad to chit chat with ya.

I already said all I wanted to say. You call him a HACK (and) "beaner" in an insulting way I am sure. You always taking these dramatic shots at everyone lately (including me) like you got something they don't . Hell I got zits on my ass that got more time in a tree than you do.

Beans got some previous injuries from the Marine Corps that makes climbing painful. He had to fire a good climber and gm that were fighting. Happened to me before (after a second chance). I have had hundreds of employees over more than 4 decades. Tree guys ain't accountants, they gonna fight sometimes. Period mr. schit don't stink. Have you ever had any employees?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Why everybody got to call your dumb ass? I call my friends, you feel some need to talk, my phone # is on my site....woooooooooooo. I'd be glad to chit chat with ya.
> 
> I already said all I wanted to say. You call him a HACK (and) "beaner" in an insulting way I am sure. You always taking these dramatic shots at everyone lately (including me) like you got something they don't . Hell I got zits on my ass that got more time in a tree than you do.
> 
> Beans got some previous injuries from the Marine Corps that makes climbing painful. He had to fire a good climber and gm that were fighting. Happened to me before (after a second chance). I have had hundreds of employees over more than 4 decades. Tree guys ain't accountants, they gonna fight sometimes. Period mr. schit don't stink. Have you ever had any employees?



Hey vet my schit smells like roses:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Why everybody got to call your dumb ass? I call my friends, you feel some need to talk, my phone # is on my site....woooooooooooo. I'd be glad to chit chat with ya.
> 
> I already said all I wanted to say. You call him a HACK (and) "beaner" in an insulting way I am sure. You always taking these dramatic shots at everyone lately (including me) like you got something they don't . Hell I got zits on my ass that got more time in a tree than you do.
> 
> Beans got some previous injuries from the Marine Corps that makes climbing painful. He had to fire a good climber and gm that were fighting. Happened to me before (after a second chance). I have had hundreds of employees over more than 4 decades. Tree guys ain't accountants, they gonna fight sometimes. Period mr. schit don't stink. Have you ever had any employees?



Yea you haven't arrived at tree stardom until your rockin the "TREE AMIGO CONVERTIBLE" complete with 2000ft of various rope assortments a chainsaw with more CC's than the engine and a fresh pack of NEWPORTS for the long cold rides ...Oh and 40ft of hanger pole ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea you haven't arrived at tree stardom until your rockin the "TREE AMIGO CONVERTIBLE" complete with 2000ft of various rope assortments a chainsaw with more CC's than the engine and a fresh pack of NEWPORTS for the long cold rides ...Oh and 40ft of hanger pole ...



You are weird! 
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

mikewhite85 said:


> Beastmaster and I pruned a big Ash. Since I have been running this business the last 2 years it is the first time I ever climbed a tree with another climber. Two men in a tree sure makes work go quicker!



only if the other climber can keep up . I did that over the summer with a guy who can climb ok..just not like me , and I found it to be alittle frusterating . Although..depends on the tree , if it's spread out enough it works out better I found.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You are weird!
> Jeff



Inside joke , look at the truck org. thread .....lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

blakesmaster said:


> i did go a bit overboard the other night, sgrean. In all reality i just have a completely different business model than you. Never said i was perfect either. And for the record i was only offering constructive criticism till you attacked me. Then you learned what i think of operations like yours. I'd really rather not get into it again. Feel free to call me as well.




you get no love
its a little too late to say your sorry now
you kick me when i was down
but what comes around, comes around
and what you say, it dont hurt me, it dont hurt me, no more
so you get no love, no love, no love
no love


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> I did go a bit overboard the other night, sgrean. In all reality I just have a completely different business model than you. Never said I was perfect either. And for the record I was only offering constructive criticism till you attacked me. Then you learned what I think of operations like yours. I'd really rather not get into it again. Feel free to call me as well.



That was eminem talking to you up there, case your wondering
I don't need to talk to some Jackwagon who obviously has a real big head, operation like mine! What do you know about me really? not jack. So quite assuming things and maybe people would start to be nice. Holier than thou, you are not. Need to pull that thumb from your butt and let some air out. I have 125,000 in equipment and more coming, does that make me any better than any one else, hell no. Granted it might not live up to your expectations, being you own the most perfect tree service out there. We should all bow to and concede
Blakemaster rules

CALL YOU
IGNORE YOU is more like it
The bean has spoken

:notrolls2:
I will no more


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Ok Kiddies, lets calm down before the thread gets locked out  

Why can't people just ignore it when someone is obviously posting drunk


----------



## ozzy42

Did the ''wadja do today'' thread get moved?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ozzy42 said:


> Did the ''wadja do today'' thread get moved?



Run off the tracks into one of Butch's BB's


----------



## ozzy42

I was just wondering ,in case I get sumpin to do. I may write a book about it .

It's been very SLOOOOOW here lately.


----------



## Blakesmaster

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Ok Kiddies, lets calm down before the thread gets locked out
> 
> Why can't people just ignore it when someone is obviously posting drunk



I admitted to going too far the other night ( wonder why that was  ) and made my peace with Dave yesterday. Apparently I come off as a real #### online. I informed him that he did too. Then we started talking about equipment and jobs for an hour and left it at that. Sgrean, though I don't approve of some of your business practices that doesn't necessarily mean that your customers don't, which is, essentially, all that matters.


----------



## jefflovstrom

:love1:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> That was eminem talking to you up there, case your wondering
> I don't need to talk to some Jackwagon who obviously has a real big head, operation like mine! What do you know about me really? not jack. So quite assuming things and maybe people would start to be nice. Holier than thou, you are not. Need to pull that thumb from your butt and let some air out. I have 125,000 in equipment and more coming, does that make me any better than any one else, hell no. Granted it might not live up to your expectations, being you own the most perfect tree service out there. We should all bow to and concede
> Blakemaster rules
> 
> CALL YOU
> IGNORE YOU is more like it
> The bean has spoken
> 
> :notrolls2:
> I will no more



Nahhh rope rules, everyone else just has fun emulating him:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Nahhh rope rules, everyone else just has fun emulating him:hmm3grin2orange:



How'd ya ever come up with that one pard?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> How'd ya ever come up with that one pard?



Don't make me post that pic again!! LOL!
Jeff 
Not you TV, Rope and his rope!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> How'd ya ever come up with that one pard?



I'm just a boy whistling in the dark to keep my spirit up bro!


----------



## tree md

Covered up with work. It's crazy. Very good indicator for the year to come...

My job today was an intense insurance risk... No one else wanted to touch it... Made a grand my first hour and a half on the job... Felt like Jessy James and smiled to myself. 

No time to hunt...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Covered up with work. It's crazy. Very good indicator for the year to come...
> 
> My job today was an intense insurance risk... No one else wanted to touch it... Made a grand my first hour and a half on the job... Felt like Jessy James and smiled to myself.
> 
> No time to hunt...



Lol great to hear Jesse now keep on the posse's tail!


----------



## fishercat

*Wow!!!!!!!*



treeman82 said:


> Well I got some pics and vid to share from the monster pine finally.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/captnslipnslide#p/a/u/0/3RfRTgOv5J8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/captnslipnslide#p/a/u/1/QAJ1WJthO2c
> 
> 
> Some pics of the stump that we left (as per customer's request) and some of the driveway where we had to set the crane up.



They got BIG pines in Mexico!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Covered up with work. It's crazy. Very good indicator for the year to come...
> 
> My job today was an intense insurance risk... No one else wanted to touch it... Made a grand my first hour and a half on the job... Felt like Jessy James and smiled to myself.
> 
> No time to hunt...



the harder you work, the luckier you get


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Ok Kiddies, lets calm down before the thread gets locked out
> 
> Why can't people just ignore it when someone is obviously posting drunk



Your right JPS, shouldn't let it get to me, but it did. No more will I speak of this.

Went out yesterday to grind stumps, stump grinder frozen! So I kept my youngest on the clock, taught him to sharpen chains on the new grinder, maintenanced all the saws. Hired a new climber, I know him, used to work for me before, didn't have the experience I was looking for on the big stuff, but on smaller stuff, (not height but mass) he is pretty good. On knowledge, he is great, could pass the test if he took it. Kinda the exact opposite of the one I let go! So we will see how it goes, agreed to take a cut in pay to stay on and ground for me, only will climb if I cant do it. Other than that, its COLD!!!!
Oh bought a pair of Tamarack boots, good to 61 below!
One pair of socks, didn't think about my feet all day!
Very nice! Picked them up at Farm and Fleet for 65!Cheap!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mid 70's this week and close to 80 degrees by Saturday.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> the harder you work, the luckier you get



One of my favorite quotes.....
"I am a firm believer in luck , and find that the harder one works ....the more of it one has !"
-Ben Franklin


----------



## treemandan

Got my first real blast of winter on Monday. It was 28 or so, not bad for some I know. I was not interested in doing this tree with the :newbie: kid but he was game ( so he said), I needed to get moving on the job and it was an easy tree( 800). 
The wind was blowing real nice with bigger gusts coming in, I was having the time of my life tucked up in there on my way to the top but with the :newbie: kid running amuck down there I just had to be glad I had enough on to break the wind.
Poor dumb :newbie: kid. He flopped over big time, I was watching him the whole time in case he got pulled in the chipper. Its not like I didn't spend a few hours going over the machine before he even started but I did have to watch him put a limb in backwards. It was useless to holler directions down over the chipper running and the wind blowing so I just yelled other stuff at him, eventually, I ended up in a laughing fit. Not a crazed or desperate laughing fit but rather a quite comfortable and warm one which posessed me for some time. 
When i finally got to the top I decided just to carve it into little pieces and let it fly though I had lowered most of the rest with my 8 ( had a couple of crushers the :newbie: kid held) while the :newbie: kid stumbled around. So I was up there in a 90 foot poplar tied into 5 inch diameter with 35 / 40 mph pushing me around I have to say it was pretty fun but what I think could have been hammered out in like an hour took close to 3.
The:newbie: kid was about dead from starvation and needed soup when I hit the ground but I had the truck in the drive with a little clean up to get done. " I haven't eaten all day" he says at 2pm.
I even told the :newbie: kid if he didn't want to do it it was no bother, I could have seen fit to find an excuse not to go to work myself but I was actually excited about getting up there in the wind. I was starting to get to deep into the sway while waiting for the :newbie: kid and after I took in the veiw from the top I was looking to get down and bring the rest of it with me. 
Now I am trying to talk myself into going out and dropping the pole and getting the logs out. If I make it there by 1 I should get done at dusk but I have to let some more stove heat sink in. I also am looking forward to some polar swimming during the winter.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Mid 70's this week and close to 80 degrees by Saturday.
> Jeff



yeah yeah, ya know if you fart to loud that whole place over there is gonna break off and sink.


----------



## treevet

Winter doesn't start until the 20th Danno. We still in autumn. umpkin2:


----------



## treeclimber101

I would love to be tired from tree work , instead I am covered in grease replacing the glow plugs ignitor and starter in my 450, now I think that i may have a bad head gasket because I am losing water somewhere in the motor , if its cooked than I certainly have a bonfire on the seat of that wreched truck


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Mid 70's this week and close to 80 degrees by Saturday.
> Jeff



You can always send a bit of that warmth our way.. we buried in over a foot of snow..


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> Winter doesn't start until the 20th Danno. We still in autumn. umpkin2:



Correct you are .. but a cool snowy autumn it is.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Mid 70's this week and close to 80 degrees by Saturday.
> Jeff



Could Jeff posting his temps out in SD be considered cruel and unusual punishment?

It is really cold here, my furnace has not ran this year tho, nuttin but da woodburner! Cant wait to get my next gas bill, if it is over 75 bucks, I'll be mad!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> I would love to be tired from tree work , instead I am covered in grease replacing the glow plugs ignitor and starter in my 450, now I think that i may have a bad head gasket because I am losing water somewhere in the motor , if its cooked than I certainly have a bonfire on the seat of that wreched truck



I just replaced all this in my 350
Starter, glow plugs, injectors,fuel pump,fuel line, brakes with calipers this list goes on! Runs good now and it stops!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tomorrow they are shutting down the I-15 freeway so they can burn down a house that the guy lived in making bombs. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Tomorrow they are shutting down the I-15 freeway so they can burn down a house that the guy lived in making bombs.
> Jeff



Muslim?


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Mid 70's this week and close to 80 degrees by Saturday.
> Jeff



About 5 out there this morning.. hope that makes you feel better ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Tomorrow they are shutting down the I-15 freeway so they can burn down a house that the guy lived in making bombs.
> Jeff


Where off the 15?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Muslim?



Probably. He is from Serbia and the wife is Russian. They say it is the largest stash caught in US history. Been on all the news channels.
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

sgreanbeans said:


> Where off the 15?



http://web.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/dec/07/bomb-factory-house-be-burned-thursday/?fbc_channel=1

http://web.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/dec/07/bomb-factory-house-be-burned-thursday/


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Probably. He is from Serbia and the wife is Russian. They say it is the largest stash caught in US history. Been on all the news channels.
> Jeff



youse guys got more to worry bout than falling into the ocean and single digit weather. High population areas are a TARGET as we say in the tree biz.


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Where off the 15?



From the 78 freeway to Center City Parkway.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> youse guys got more to worry bout than falling into the ocean and single digit weather. High population areas are a TARGET as we say in the tree biz.



Absolutely crazy, how the hell does someone get all that and go unnoticed?


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Absolutely crazy, how the hell does someone get all that and go unnoticed?



libs protecting their rights


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> libs protecting their rights



Committing treason infecting society is their goal imo


----------



## tree MDS

Well, we were doing pretty good, until the blown hydro line on Stubs.. at least it happened in the road, and I got it folded up and home! ..the joys of owning a tree biz.. only needed an hour and a half more with the truck! ####!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Well, we were doing pretty good, until the blown hydro line on Stubs.. at least it happened in the road, and I got it folded up and home! ..the joys of owning a tree biz.. only needed an hour and a half more with the truck! ####!



did you set that shot up for us mds?

come now.....fess up lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> did you set that shot up for us mds?
> 
> come now.....fess up lol



I always take pics to send to my buds old timer.. lol.

Actually, I'm the only one on the crew that knows how to run the Deere, so I blew out those two tops on the twin back there, down the embankment, and then came down to winch em up, and then forks them into chipper.. lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I always take pics to send to my buds old timer.. lol.
> 
> Actually, I'm the only one on the crew that knows how to run the Deere, so I blew out those two tops on the twin back there, down the embankment, and then came down to winch em up, and then forks them into chipper.. lol.



very nicely set up picture buddy  got the picker in and the tractor and 2 decent bites for the chipper, but let's not show TOO much of the chip truck lol


----------



## treevet

Worked on a prop covered in EAB today. Bout 8 miles from my town.

Thought about bringing some of the logs to strategic places......but did not do it. It'll get here soon enough. 

:chainsawguy:






We ready


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> very nicely set up picture buddy  got the picker in and the tractor and 2 decent bites for the chipper, but let's not show TOO much of the chip truck lol



What wrong with Big G vet?? that truck been going hard thirteen years for me now vet.. besides, we dumping/blowing chips over the bank on this one.. lol..


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Worked on a prop covered in EAB today. Bout 8 miles from my town.
> 
> Thought about bringing some of the logs to strategic places......but did not do it. It'll get here soon enough.
> 
> :chainsawguy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ready



I hope you live in the flatlands with them outriggers hanging down like that vet.. those things would tear up some steep driveways around here it looks like..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I hope you live in the flatlands with them outriggers hanging down like that vet.. those things would tear up some steep driveways around here it looks like..



I hear ya but been down (or up) that road before. Got ways to work round that. If it needs in there.....it goin in there lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I hear ya but been down (or up) that road before. Got ways to work round that. If it needs in there.....it goin in there lol.



Well good deal then, and congrats on the crane again old dog!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Well good deal then, and congrats on the crane again old dog!



Ruffff


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Well, we were doing pretty good, until the blown hydro line on Stubs.. at least it happened in the road, and I got it folded up and home! ..the joys of owning a tree biz.. only needed an hour and a half more with the truck! ####!



ARRRG what line a long boom line or one up close to the bucket??


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> ARRRG what line a long boom line or one up close to the bucket??



Just a black one for the front outrigger.. no biggie.. I go have more beer now, all is good! Later Guys!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Just a black one for the front outrigger.. no biggie.. I go have more beer now, all is good! Later Guys!



must be beer o'clock


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I always take pics to send to my buds old timer.. lol.
> 
> Actually, I'm the only one on the crew that knows how to run the Deere, so I blew out those two tops on the twin back there, down the embankment, and then came down to winch em up, and then forks them into chipper.. lol.



Just how hard can it be to run a deere


----------



## treemandan

I picked up an Rg 50 around 9 thirty and was before ten when I sunk it into the first of 4 5 foot poplar trunks. Biggest machine I could get, thank God it was poplar.
I had three done by one running straight, the :newbie: kid and I went to lunch. I had figured to be done by 2 and on to the next job but I dropped the key to the the machine in the leaves so I had to make a 10 mile round trip back to the rental yard to which I said " put it on the damage waiver".
The blew out about 7 of those black birch stumps I made earlier in about a half hour. That's what that Rg 50 is made to make short work out of. Then made it to another 300 stump job by 4 thirty and had the machine back on the trailer at five which is about to dark to see any stumps with anyway.
You can do a large diameter stump with this machine but you need a way to clear the debris to see cause the swing isn't there. It has some power and I think i could have used it more effeciently myself. I did take these down pretty good , chewed up some stump today. Machine is still ready to bang. I think they are around 40k and the way I beat on it the 350 it costs me to rent it I figured would pay for all those new bearings and parts on it. I think it would have been different if it had been big oak stumps.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Just how hard can it be to run a deere



Good one. 
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Good ol Deere, All the major factory's are here and the world HQ, they are redoing the Deere Pavilion at home, putting millions into it, never dreamed that people from all over the world would come to a factory headquarters for a vacation! But, I must admit, that place is nice! But still, can you see this:

"Honey, where do you wanna go for Vacation? Jamaica, Aruba, Costa Rica or Moline,Ill "

"oh man! lets go too Moline, can we afford it"


----------



## TreeClimber57

Not looking forward to starting the diesels this morning.. -10 out there .. Looking around and don't see too many volunteers to do it for me.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeClimber57 said:


> Not looking forward to starting the diesels this morning.. -10 out there .. Looking around and don't see too many volunteers to do it for me.



Me too, I have everything plugged in! Block heater on the hydraulic tank for the bucket!

Anybody ever heard of switching the hydraulic fluid to ATF or Dextron III tranny fluid, heard that it will work way better in the cold.?


----------



## TreeClimber57

sgreanbeans said:


> Me too, I have everything plugged in! Block heater on the hydraulic tank for the bucket!
> 
> Anybody ever heard of switching the hydraulic fluid to ATF or Dextron III tranny fluid, heard that it will work way better in the cold.?



I use an Amsol ATF fluid in a lot of the stuff, works ok.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> the joys of owning a tree biz.. only needed an hour and a half more with the truck! ####!



I watch those logging programs once and a while. I cannot imagine having a big shear or FB brake down in a swamp.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Good ol Deere, All the major factory's are here and the world HQ, they are redoing the Deere Pavilion at home, putting millions into it, never dreamed that people from all over the world would come to a factory headquarters for a vacation! But, I must admit, that place is nice! But still, can you see this:
> 
> "Honey, where do you wanna go for Vacation? Jamaica, Aruba, Costa Rica or Moline,Ill "
> 
> "oh man! lets go too Moline, can we afford it"



We swung through there when i was a kid. My Dad had a thing for factory tours, we did a lot of those. Especially breweries  He was a health inspector with a BS in org.chem. and did a lot of electronic work on the side. He had been a ham and Army Mars for decades.

FWIW he has a ton of old radio stuff in the basement, and a 40 ft tower outside, if anyone is interested in looking.


----------



## TreeClimber57

John Paul Sanborn said:


> FWIW he has a ton of old radio stuff in the basement, and a 40 ft tower outside, if anyone is interested in looking.



Ah.. but a dying hobby. The internet is killing it .. not as much interest any longer. I have a 54 ft tower myself, and my license - VE3RAW callsign.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Just a black one for the front outrigger.. no biggie.. I go have more beer now, all is good! Later Guys!



I don't call someone who drinks alot of beer and alchy, they just prefer that over water .......


----------



## Jumper

Bought airplane ticket home to Toronto on 20 Dec. Darn price went up $60 while I was contemplating! 

So ten days and a wakey and I will be on the late aft Air Canada flight. Plan on heading up to London for a couple of days to visit a friend then pick up then parents at Pearson on the 23rd inbound from Singapore where they finish a 56 day cruise that started in Rome. We are head to Ottawa on the 
24th to my sister's house for Christmas.


----------



## oldirty

been kinda off on my wood weight guesses this week a bit..... not really too psyched about it. nothing too exciting but today had a blind butt pick try to kick like a mule. pick was right up next to the barn and i was just basing it on the whales i was sending out for brush picks. three sub 7k brush picks previous to the butt cutt i am talkiing about now. i thought it was 8 and it came off at 6400....

no damage but for a scuff mark on the side of the barn but still. being off is being off and that chit is for suckers.

i may have to attribute it to working with a bigger crane than what we normally roll with or this toofache that is kicking my ass but that'll just be an excuse. oh well. 

did i mention how lovely 60 tons of grove is?


----------



## ropensaddle

Pieced down a 30 inch dead white oak. My mother has not been good and got the call today that no one wants so looks like a trip to Indiana next week.


----------



## oldirty

sorry to hear rope.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> sorry to hear rope.



Thanks Oldirty it was not a big surprise but yeah no one wants to hear that call. I am glad for the time we had and knowing her pain is over. It puts griping over a nasty take down in perspective though and re-affirms what is important for sure.


----------



## tree md

One from this week. Don't know if you can see how rotten it is at the base but it was a little risky:



























Some rope work from today, spikeless prune, Don't like to take limbs this large off a mature tree but this was an insurance job and I was following orders... This whole limb I am standing on came off. Good running 260 on my hip...


----------



## TreeClimber57

Intereting weather.. it is either -20ish.. or if it is warmer it won't stop snowing. Since last weekend over two feet of new snow on ground, and only time it stops is when it is too cold.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Pieced down a 30 inch dead white oak. My mother has not been good and got the call today that no one wants so looks like a trip to Indiana next week.



Sorry to hear that rope.. thinking of you.. take care!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Pieced down a 30 inch dead white oak. My mother has not been good and got the call today that no one wants so looks like a trip to Indiana next week.



Our thoughts are with ya Rope, take care.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Pieced down a 30 inch dead white oak. My mother has not been good and got the call today that no one wants so looks like a trip to Indiana next week.



sorry Rope


----------



## ropensaddle

Thanks everyone I will be ok it has been coming and no surprise. It was smoking too long that's taking her, I myself smoked too long. I have a permanent wheeze but she has lived on a third of only one lung for the last five years. It will be a bitter pill to swallow but I know where she is going and know her pain will soon end. Mine will end too after a spell.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks everyone I will be ok it has been coming and no surprise. It was smoking too long that's taking her, I myself smoked too long. I have a permanent wheeze but she has lived on a third of only one lung for the last five years. It will be a bitter pill to swallow but I know where she is going and know her pain will soon end. Mine will end too after a spell.



Emphysema got 2 of my grandparents, gonna get my Dad next. Sucks.

smoking kills, and it ain't pretty.

the choices we make, huh Rope?


----------



## tree md

Sorry to hear that brother. My prayers to you and your family Rope.


----------



## Jumper

Sorry to hear that. You all are in my thoughts and prayers. 

I wish there was someway of compiling all the heartache, misery, ill health and cost cigarettes have caused humanity. 

I am prone lung ailments and can not imagine how much worse off I would be if I had remained a smoker-I quit in 1979.


----------



## Jumper

TreeClimber57 said:


> Intereting weather.. it is either -20ish.. or if it is warmer it won't stop snowing. Since last weekend over two feet of new snow on ground, and only time it stops is when it is too cold.



Gotta like those lake effect snows.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sorry to hear that, Rope. Hang in there, bud.


----------



## jefflovstrom

That sucks Rope, especially around the holiday's. Take care of yourself.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Off to Los Angeles for the Christmas party. I will get pic's. See you guy's tomorrow!
Jeff


----------



## ozzy42

Sorry to hear about your bad news rope.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeClimber57 said:


> Ah.. but a dying hobby. The internet is killing it .. not as much interest any longer. I have a 54 ft tower myself, and my license - VE3RAW callsign.



W9FTE Dic...errr...Richard Sanborn

Interested in some boxes of tubes and toriods? He has an old Collins down in the basement among other things.

He says the same thing, computer synthesized radio makes it so easy to pull a CQ out of the static it just aint worth it any more

I operated NNN0COW during Desert Storm as a Marine aboard the USS Trenton


----------



## treeman82

Picked up a job the other day clearing a fallen tree out of a private pond. Tree fell last week, went there Tuesday to look at it, went Thursday to do it. 4" of ice kept that from going forward. Did some other work on the property though, but I have to go back next week if the temps go up enough and drag the thing out.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Picked up a job the other day clearing a fallen tree out of a private pond. Tree fell last week, went there Tuesday to look at it, went Thursday to do it. 4" of ice kept that from going forward. Did some other work on the property though, but I have to go back next week if the temps go up enough and drag the thing out.



Be a fun job in 95 F heat. Done many over the years. Swimming pools too.

One job we did we are looking at the huge tree in the pool and smell something nasty and open up the filter and there is a dead rat in there. Just like working in a giant cup of dead rat tea all day. yeeeuccchhhh


----------



## sgreanbeans

I went to prune a Pin Oak, about 65', 3ft. Was going to use the bucket, but it was way too congested, climber was on another, so I got me gear out, went up to top, tied off, jumped in, had the kid bring the bucket down and fold it up. SURE BEATS FOOT LOCKING! It was fun, first time I did a real tree since I got hurt, felt good when I was up there, paying for it today.
Went to Active Endeavors (rock climbing store) Bought new biners, SAME ONES AT VERMEER, only price was about a third! $11.95 for a Black Diamond24kn double locking, screw tight. Bought a few!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Be a fun job in 95 F heat. Done many over the years. Swimming pools too.
> 
> One job we did we are looking at the huge tree in the pool and smell something nasty and open up the filter and there is a dead rat in there. Just like working in a giant cup of dead rat tea all day. yeeeuccchhhh



Man old feller you must crap splinters and cough up sap


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got home today. Last night we (Urban Tree Care), went to Hollywood for our party and went to 'The Magic Castle'. Very cool! 
Check it out.
www.magiccastle.com
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

I thought there were gonna be pics of you in your penguin suit? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

You cannot just go there. You need to be invited. Very cool nite!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

So you were waiting tables Jeff??? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Blakesmaster

HaHaHa! Nothing says class like double fisting some buds! lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> So you were waiting tables Jeff??? :biggrinbounce2:



Haha!


Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

I put the rest of the pic's on our Facebook page. 
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> so I got me gear out, went up to top, tied off, jumped in, had the kid bring the bucket down and fold it up. SURE BEATS FOOT LOCKING!



When you try the Wraptor you will cream....err....any ways, you'd love it


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> When you try the Wraptor you will cream....err....any ways, you'd love it



It is hard to explain the joy bestowed by that machine.....but that comes close lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You cannot just go there. You need to be invited. Very cool nite!
> Jeff



Ole jeffy looking purrslickdar


----------



## TreeClimber57

John Paul Sanborn said:


> When you try the Wraptor you will cream....err....any ways, you'd love it



It sure is sweet.. get a Wraptor and GRCS.. gee what else could you want.. (except maybe somebody to pay the VISA bill ! )


----------



## tree md

Here's what I did today: Got out early and played with my new PPT 260 power pruner and did some pruning around the house I have been putting off forever. Took care of all of my outside work and got enough firewood in to last til at least midday tomorrow. I just put a huge piece of Hickory in the Buck stove and it is 78 degrees in here right now (is there anything better than enjoying the fruits of your labor). I've got a pot of coffee, a new bowhunting magazine and my most comfy jammies... I ain't moving for two days...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Here's what I did today: Got out early and played with my new PPT 260 power pruner and did some pruning around the house I have been putting off forever. Took care of all of my outside work and got enough firewood in to last til at least midday tomorrow. I just put a huge piece of Hickory in the Buck stove and it is 78 degrees in here right now (is there anything better than enjoying the fruits of your labor). I've got a pot of coffee, a new bowhunting magazine and my most comfy jammies... I ain't moving for two days...



Tell us that mid day lol your gonna need mo wood pal so skip that thought. No rest fer a tree man.


----------



## tree md

I hope so... The more I burn, the more room I have to stack up more wood... It's like a free dump!!! 

As long as it lasts the night I'm good. I had one stick of Hickory burn for 5 hours the other day.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I hope so... The more I burn, the more room I have to stack up more wood... It's like a free dump!!!
> 
> As long as it lasts the night I'm good. I had one stick of Hickory burn for 5 hours the other day.



Wow I burn a full 1/8 cord per day average lol when down in 20's


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Here's what I did today: Got out early and played with my new PPT 260 power pruner and did some pruning around the house I have been putting off forever. Took care of all of my outside work and got enough firewood in to last til at least midday tomorrow. I just put a huge piece of Hickory in the Buck stove and it is 78 degrees in here right now (is there anything better than enjoying the fruits of your labor). I've got a pot of coffee, a new bowhunting magazine and my most comfy jammies... I ain't moving for two days...



Seriously? I would not use a power pruner in situation's like near targets. Why not just climb it and control it rather than have a limb coming down with no control?
Jeff 
Just curious.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Here's what I did today: Got out early and played with my new PPT 260 power pruner and did some pruning around the house I have been putting off forever. Took care of all of my outside work and got enough firewood in to last til at least midday tomorrow. I just put a huge piece of Hickory in the Buck stove and it is 78 degrees in here right now (is there anything better than enjoying the fruits of your labor). I've got a pot of coffee, a new bowhunting magazine and my most comfy jammies... I ain't moving for two days...



The jammies, woodstove roaring, good mag, recliner, cuppa, maybe some ufc bigscreen surroundsound, boooooyah


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Seriously? I would not use a power pruner in situation's like near targets. Why not just climb it and control it rather than have a limb coming down with no control?
> Jeff
> Just curious.



Yes Jeff, seriously... And if you didn't get the point, I wanted to play with my new power pruner. I climb everyday. Yes, I could have ascended on a rope the 6-10' on the few 2" limbs that I pruned but the whole point was to play with my power pruner...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Yes Jeff, seriously... And if you didn't get the point, I wanted to play with my new power pruner. I climb everyday. Yes, I could have ascended on a rope the 6-10' on the few 2" limbs that I pruned but the whole point was to play with my power pruner...



Jeffy just doesn't understand the dynamics of the PP. You can slice and dice a limb over a target to where twigs are falling harmlessly and no gearing up is nec.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Jeffy just doesn't understand the dynamics of the PP. You can slice and dice a limb over a target to where twigs are falling harmlessly and no gearing up is nec.



I think he don't like gettin the suit dirty:monkey:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I think he don't like gettin the suit dirty:monkey:



do he wear that thing in the pict to work every day?


----------



## tree md

Never even said anything about there being any targets to avoid... Although you are absolutely right TV. I just took off some low hanging suckers and removed a few 2" limbs that were getting into the shingles. I don't generally concern myself over 2" limbs on a roof.







The Echo runs great. Loving that thing.


----------



## tree md

81 degrees in here... That Hickory burns hot. Just put a round of Red Oak on... We'll see how hot that burns...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> 81 degrees in here... That Hickory burns hot. Just put a round of Red Oak on... We'll see how hot that burns...



pretty close to the same

I am burning straight ash right now and far inferior to them but I gotta get used to eab cadavers


----------



## tree md

On the power pruner deal, to tell the truth I didn't really see the point in them until a few years ago. Back where I learned to do tree work the trees were much taller and a lot of Pines. Not a lot of use for a PP there. I had never seen one used on the job back in GA. I never even used one until about 4 years ago until a guy I was working with bought a HT101. We have a lot of low, scrubby hardwoods here. A guy with a power pruner and an orchard ladder will dam near put a tree man out of business here.

For some applications the PP is a lifesaver. Saves so much time and makes life so much easier on the job. However, it is no substitute for a climber.


----------



## a_lopa

treevet said:


> The jammies, woodstove roaring, good mag, recliner, cuppa, maybe some ufc bigscreen surroundsound, boooooyah





Im hearing you got UFC ppv booked for one hour,Delivered a load of chip this morning and did a run to the dump.

Fitted a stainless steel mesh scrteen to the front of a BB90XP im hiring out.

Go Kosh!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> On the power pruner deal, to tell the truth I didn't really see the point in them until a few years ago. Back where I learned to do tree work the trees were much taller and a lot of Pines. Not a lot of use for a PP there. I had never seen one used on the job back in GA. I never even used one until about 4 years ago until a guy I was working with bought a HT101. We have a lot of low, scrubby hardwoods here. A guy with a power pruner and an orchard ladder will dam near put a tree man out of business here.
> 
> For some applications the PP is a lifesaver. Saves so much time and makes life so much easier on the job. However, it is no substitute for a climber.



you can let em peel into an opening or

you can get the gm to put a reg polesaw hook under a limb over a roof then feather the cut and have him push the branch off the roof.

clear for the picker...wire clearance...storm damage cuts from a distance...etc etc.

I have 4 of them. One is a shorty from the bucket


----------



## tree md

I absolutely love them. Had an HT101 and an HT131 back when I was swamped with storm damage; absolutely invaluable for that.

I really like them for clearing limb tips from over the roof so you don't have to do it from the air, you can just swing big chunks after you cut enough back for clearance. 

In that last pic I posted on the limb of that Sweet Gum; I had to peel it over and cut it back to the point you see on the end of that limb with a regular polesaw. If I had had the power pruner that day I probably would have saved myself 10 or 15 minutes on just those two cuts alone. Even when you have to come back and clean up with a final polesaw cut on the stub it saves so much time getting the weight off with the PP.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Yes Jeff, seriously... And if you didn't get the point, I wanted to play with my new power pruner. I climb everyday. Yes, I could have ascended on a rope the 6-10' on the few 2" limbs that I pruned but the whole point was to play with my power pruner...



Come on MD, I was just asking. Kinda like getting you to elaborate. 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Come on MD, I was just asking. Kinda like getting you to elaborate.
> Jeff



No problem Jeffy. You know I luv ya...


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I think he don't like gettin the suit dirty:monkey:



Dang Rope, you need your own show! You are way more funny than TV!

you guy's are cool
Jeff


----------



## deevo

a_lopa said:


> Im hearing you got UFC ppv booked for one hour,Delivered a load of chip this morning and did a run to the dump.
> 
> Fitted a stainless steel mesh scrteen to the front of a BB90XP im hiring out.
> 
> Go Kosh!



GSP baby!.........37 mins till it starts!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> No problem Jeffy. You know I luv ya...



Yeah, but I doubt you would leave your wife for me. :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## treevet

a_lopa said:


> Im hearing you got UFC ppv booked for one hour,Delivered a load of chip this morning and did a run to the dump.
> 
> Fitted a stainless steel mesh scrteen to the front of a BB90XP im hiring out.
> 
> Go Kosh!



luv to see him bloody that stuck up frenchie then make him tap.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang Rope, you need your own show! You are way more funny than TV!
> 
> Jeff



now that hurts...............................deep


----------



## a_lopa

treevet said:


> luv to see him bloody that stuck up frenchie then make him tap.



Im hoping for a glass jaw on GSP then ground and pound till he's KO'D


----------



## a_lopa

treevet said:


> you can let em peel into an opening or
> 
> you can get the gm to put a reg polesaw hook under a limb over a roof then feather the cut and have him push the branch off the roof.
> 
> clear for the picker...wire clearance...storm damage cuts from a distance...etc etc.
> 
> I have 4 of them. One is a shorty from the bucket



Ive got 4 stihl power pruners and 2 ADI hydraulic would do this job without them!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> now that hurts...............................deep



Shhh! I am lying!
Jeff


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> luv to see him bloody that stuck up frenchie then make him tap.



_So who do you really want to win? lol!_


----------



## deevo

Trained with our new to us 102' Tower platform truck we bought from Hegins Twp Fire Dept in Penn. Treemandans neck of the woods! Truck is 47' long 13' high and 70,000 lbs! We are a Volunteer Dept, the truck is older but in mint Condition! Some of our guys were hesitant on going to the top fully extended and water flowing (our older ladder truck was only 55') Just a bit of movement when flowing at full capacity-4000 l/min! Flows a lot of water! Was a fun morning!


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> _So who do you really want to win? lol!_



disclaimer: no offense to Canadians lol


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> disclaimer: no offense to Canadians lol



It's all good! Most of us are thicked skinned as the winters are cold and we live in our igloos! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> Trained with our new to us 102' Tower platform truck we bought from Hegins Twp Fire Dept in Penn. Treemandans neck of the woods! Truck is 47' long 13' high and 70,000 lbs! We are a Volunteer Dept, the truck is older but in mint Condition! Some of our guys were hesitant on going to the top fully extended and water flowing (our older ladder truck was only 55') Just a bit of movement when flowing at full capacity-4000 l/min! Flows a lot of water! Was a fun morning!



man, that thing looks perfect. I'd like to pay a fire dept. to take care of my stuff.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Shhh! I am lying!
> Jeff



ohhhh....welllllll....okkkkkay...

I'll keep making fun of you then :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> man, that thing looks perfect. I'd like to pay a fire dept. to take care of my stuff.



Thanks. It is,we got a gem for sure. Was inspected at the KME factory in PENN prior to purchase. Passed everything with flying colours. I told my guys it better be kept in the same condition for as long as we have it! We are volunteer as well as the dept we got it from. No pay required!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> ohhhh....welllllll....okkkkkay...
> 
> I'll keep making fun of you then :hmm3grin2orange:



Group hug:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Group hug:monkey:



Hugging in the mind. 
Flash-backs are free.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Took down an 18" diameter pine tree this morning, just dropped onto the frozen ground and chipped. Removed a storm damaged black birch from the roadside afterwards. After lunch I mutilated a bradford pear :chainsawguy:, and did some minor crown reduction on a row of arborvitae. Looked at work for 3 clients, and went home.

On the Power Pruner end... I like them for smaller spruce, pines, and hemlocks, tends to stay in the shop otherwise.


----------



## deevo

a_lopa said:


> Im hearing you got UFC ppv booked for one hour,Delivered a load of chip this morning and did a run to the dump.
> 
> Fitted a stainless steel mesh scrteen to the front of a BB90XP im hiring out.
> 
> Go Kosh!



Sorry for your loss tonight! *GSP!*


----------



## sgreanbeans

GSP gave Kosh hell, wanted Kosh to win cause he is American, but I new GSP would win, different class. Kosh is second generation, GSP is third gen, they will have to bring someone up, or move him too fight Anderson. Fitch is the only one out there that I thought could get him, that didn't happen either! Pat is training this new kid at 170, everyone is talking, he looks pretty hard, even put on a Gi and joined us for Judo yesterday! (fighters dont like Gi's) Looks determined, well see!

Wind is howling real bad today, gonna stoke the fire and stay inside!


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, but I doubt you would leave your wife for me. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff



Nah :hmm3grin2orange: Saw.. hmm.. maybe (but only for 2 minutes).. but not likley wife.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> GSP gave Kosh hell, wanted Kosh to win cause he is American, but I new GSP would win, different class. Kosh is second generation, GSP is third gen, they will have to bring someone up, or move him too fight Anderson. Fitch is the only one out there that I thought could get him, that didn't happen either! Pat is training this new kid at 170, everyone is talking, he looks pretty hard, even put on a Gi and joined us for Judo yesterday! (fighters dont like Gi's) Looks determined, well see!
> 
> Wind is howling real bad today, gonna stoke the fire and stay inside!



You gotta wonder why they haven't made GSP/Silva at 175 before. They obviously want to get as many tangental fights they can for the bucks before hand but most likely it happens when one or the other has lost their peak or made so much money they don't train like they used to (losing their peak). Same thing happened in boxing.

BTW...where all the big mouthed heavyweight boxers disappear to?


----------



## TreeClimber57

deevo said:


> Trained with our new to us 102' Tower platform truck we bought from Hegins Twp Fire Dept in Penn. Treemandans neck of the woods! Truck is 47' long 13' high and 70,000 lbs! We are a Volunteer Dept, the truck is older but in mint Condition! Some of our guys were hesitant on going to the top fully extended and water flowing (our older ladder truck was only 55') Just a bit of movement when flowing at full capacity-4000 l/min! Flows a lot of water! Was a fun morning!



So you got a pic of it fully extended - looks like a bit more reach to go there?

What do you have in Oro-Medonte that is higher than about 4 stories .. but it gives the horizontal reach as well.. 

Not too good for trimming .. bucket is kind of large and awkard.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> So you got a pic of it fully extended - looks like a bit more reach to go there?
> 
> What do you have in Oro-Medonte that is higher than about 4 stories .. but it gives the horizontal reach as well..
> 
> Not too good for trimming .. bucket is kind of large and awkard.



If you're Dave Treeslayer....you can climb off it, pick with it....or slide down a rope upside down with a Sponge Bob hat on at Birthday parties


----------



## sgreanbeans

They had talked about the 175 thing, but neither wants to. Catch weight fights dont bring the money, fans want a belt on the line. If he moves up, and does it slow, I think he can beat the spider! but GSP wont leave 170 till he beats Hughes record, and takes over the title of best welter weight ever. Then I see him moving up too Anderson. That Mac Danzigs fight with Joe Daddy, man what a shot, backing up even!

I love it when I look outside and my truck is plastered with snow from the side and not the top! Winds are about 40mph, sustained!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> They had talked about the 175 thing, but neither wants to. Catch weight fights dont bring the money, fans want a belt on the line. If he moves up, and does it slow, I think he can beat the spider! but GSP wont leave 170 till he beats Hughes record, and takes over the title of best welter weight ever. Then I see him moving up too Anderson. That Mac Danzigs fight with Joe Daddy, man what a shot, backing up even!



clean shot on the jaw between the chin and below the ear....lights out if tapped with a feather lol. I have knocked out a number of guys in parking lot kind of stuff with that shot.

time for Daddy to retire


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> time for Daddy to retire



Fur sur, never liked him, always would tell the other guy "bring it on" after other guy has already punched his face in!
Always made me laugh!


----------



## TreeClimber57

sgreanbeans said:


> I love it when I look outside and my truck is plastered with snow from the side and not the top! Winds are about 40mph, sustained!



We don't have the wind, but still snowing.. some parts of province have over 40" in the past week. We are likley only half that, hard to tell with pack how much actually has fallen.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Fur sur, never liked him, always would tell the other guy "bring it on" after other guy has already punched his face in!
> Always made me laugh!



skyscraper looks the real deal?


----------



## ropensaddle

Mom passed last night we were having sever winds and I seemed to know,got the call this AM leave Tuesday for Indiana. She is with God now and not having pain.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> BTW...where all the big mouthed heavyweight boxers disappear to?



Well was wondering myself a while ago what happened to the heavyweight division. Not much going on in that area, and certainally nothing in top 10 from North America (all top guys from Russia, Germany, UK, etc) Unless I am missing somebody. Hmmm.. now you mention "big mouthed".. does that mean all the big mouthed ones were from North America!


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Mom passed last night we were having sever winds and I seemed to know,got the call this AM leave Tuesday for Indiana. She is with God now and not having pain.



Thoughs and prayers with you Rope.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Mom passed last night we were having sever winds and I seemed to know,got the call this AM leave Tuesday for Indiana. She is with God now and not having pain.


Sorry Rope. Saying a prayer for your Mom, you and your family.


----------



## tree md

So sorry to hear that Rope. Prayers that you and your family get through this hard time with as much peace and comfort as possible.


----------



## treevet

Rope, If you feel like yakking with someone my number is on my site. Anytime


----------



## tree md

That goes double for me.


----------



## ropensaddle

Thanks guys, I will get through it I will help my sisters and mothers husband all I can. It will be ok she is definitely in a better place.


----------



## treeslayer

pain free is good.......

god bless ya ROPE.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks guys, I will get through it I will help my sisters and mothers husband all I can. It will be ok she is definitely in a better place.



They're lucky to have a guy like you.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sorry for your loss Rope, Were thinking of you.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> They're lucky to have a guy like you.



I am lucky to have them too.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> skyscraper looks the real deal?


Yeah he looks good, now they need to take him up a notch, I think Paul B would be good test, then Mir. I don't think there is anybody out there for Cain, Lesner will try, but I think he is done. He doesn't have the heart for MMA, just another step in his mediocre career. He was at our gym for a VERY short time, apparently tried telling Pat how to do his job, Pat showed him the door, this went on at several gyms including Jacksons, Big Jons and at AKA. That is why he has his own training facility, cause no one really wanted to work with him, due to his ego. I would like to see Skyscraper VS. Tim Silvia!


----------



## fishercat

*Sorry Rope*



ropensaddle said:


> Mom passed last night we were having sever winds and I seemed to know,got the call this AM leave Tuesday for Indiana. She is with God now and not having pain.



My thoughts and prayers are with you.My mother has been gone a year on the 10th.Still can't get the hang of it.


----------



## treemandan

Sorry to hear bad news like that Ropes.


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Mom passed last night we were having sever winds and I seemed to know,got the call this AM leave Tuesday for Indiana. She is with God now and not having pain.



God Bless Rope, my most sincere prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Toddppm

Condolences.


----------



## Toddppm

GSP seems like a class act. Koscheck comes across as a little #####.
Been a GSp fan since the show, he's like an everday guy ( that you wouldn't want to f with!)
The way they edit, it's hard to say though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Toddppm said:


> GSP seems like a class act. Koscheck comes across as a little #####.
> Been a GSp fan since the show, he's like an everday guy ( that you wouldn't want to f with!)
> The way they edit, it's hard to say though.



Their editing is pretty close too the real deal, Matt Hughes was at are Gym through out his reign, That show made him look like a Jerk, they did him kindly, as he IS a MAJOR BUTHOLE!

Some of the fighter and of course Pat have hung out with GSP at the shows, said he is a gentleman, very professional and a pretty funny guy to hang with.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yesterday we did stumps, had this HUGE Maple to do, 6ft dia, it was about a foot high, didnt want to cut any lower, as they had pea gravel around it for years, we hit several stones that had captured by the tree while cutting it, so I am dreading this one right!, lay into this thing and realize that they planted the tree high, six inches under grade Im hitting dirt! Took us 2 hours with a 352, including clean up! Talk about luckin out!


----------



## treeclimber101

Sold two old uni mount snow plows on cracks list made enough money to not do another damn thing today.....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got into these oaks on Monday. Used the new porty Metals406 made me to block out some good sized wood that you can see in the first pic. Still getting hockles in the rope but having an extra porty around is nothing to complain about. All that's left are the saw logs and the stumps. My old man is bringing his trailer with winch to get the logs out in the am so we should finish up tomorrow. I gotta say though, it was cold as hell in the tops of these 3 trees the past two days.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Got into these oaks on Monday. Used the new porty Metals406 made me to block out some good sized wood that you can see in the first pic. Still getting hockles in the rope but having an extra porty around is nothing to complain about. All that's left are the saw logs and the stumps. My old man is bringing his trailer with winch to get the logs out in the am so we should finish up tomorrow. I gotta say though, it was cold as hell in the tops of these 3 trees the past two days.



Nice looking hinge on that one! You should have used the "step cut" on her though.. what, no bulldozer and three inch ship anchoring line handy?? hahaha..


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking hinge on that one! You should have used the "step cut" on her though.. what, no bulldozer and three inch ship anchoring line handy?? hahaha..



Lol. I did use his stick trick though on that second pic. You can see where the leaves are curled up right at the end of the log where I marked my guess prior to falling. Was about 6 inches off. Neat little trick.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Yesterday we did stumps, had this HUGE Maple to do, 6ft dia, it was about a foot high, didnt want to cut any lower, as they had pea gravel around it for years, we hit several stones that had captured by the tree while cutting it, so I am dreading this one right!, lay into this thing and realize that they planted the tree high, six inches under grade Im hitting dirt! Took us 2 hours with a 352, including clean up! Talk about luckin out!



Must've been a hella short tree not to fall the f over if it was a 6ft dia stump, and only 6inches below grade.....


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking hinge on that one! You should have used the "step cut" on her though.. what, no bulldozer and three inch ship anchoring line handy?? hahaha..



That was awesome....


----------



## ducaticorse

I set up insurance for my new loader today, wtf, still 2400 bucks a year, and it's a 74!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> gotta say though, it was cold as hell in the tops of these 3 trees the past two days.
> ]



"Cold as hell" Blakes? :hmm3grin2orange:

(pls note....no negative comment on experience as per request lol)

good job newbie:....)


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking hinge on that one! You should have used the "step cut" on her though.. what, no bulldozer and three inch ship anchoring line handy?? hahaha..



you still got it mds :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> you still got it mds :hmm3grin2orange:



SOOOO ya sold that other crane or used it for your down payment , haven't heard anything from ya about it...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> "Cold as hell" Blakes? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> (pls note....no negative comment on experience as per request lol)
> 
> good job newbie:....)



In my book, hell is cold. ####in MDS, I send him a picture of a snow covered landscape and ##### about working in the cold today and he shoots me back a shot of his nice warm fire. #######. lol


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> SOOOO ya sold that other crane or used it for your down payment , haven't heard anything from ya about it...



It's for sale and price dropping fast. The township came in and made me and my neighbor quit parking on the other side of the street with "no parking anytime signs". 

Like to shoot somebody but don't want to do the time for it.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> It's for sale and price dropping fast. The township came in and made me and my neighbor quit parking on the other side of the street with "no parking anytime signs".
> 
> Like to shoot somebody but don't want to do the time for it.



OHHH OK than I will wait alittle longer ... Send me pics through that blackberry email that I sent you I will check them out and let ya know ....


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> In my book, hell is cold. ####in MDS, I send him a picture of a snow covered landscape and ##### about working in the cold today and he shoots me back a shot of his nice warm fire. #######. lol



I just don't mind it except if there is a wind. Today started out about 3F. 

If you move around, dress right and go out there every day....the damn house seems way too warm for my old ass.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> go out there every day.....


 
That's probably the key there. I spent the last two weeks sitting inside, getting into arguments on Arboristsite. :hmm3grin2orange: Was a bit of a change getting up those oaks with the wind blowing as the snow rolled in.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> OHHH OK than I will wait alittle longer ... Send me pics through that blackberry email that I sent you I will check them out and let ya know ....



You got it. Been waiting for ya to say something Eddie.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You got it. Been waiting for ya to say something Eddie.



MOM ....says no but I have a few buck's that I can play with and I like that truck..Did ya google me to see that i was legit, lol I'm right here in the joisey ...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> MOM ....says no but I have a few buck's that I can play with and I like that truck..Did ya google me to see that i was legit, lol I'm right here in the joisey ...



No man, always knew you were legit, little nutty....but legit lol

Fly on out here and I bet you will be headin down the Pa Pike with it in no time at all.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> No man, always knew you were legit, little nutty....but legit lol
> 
> Fly on out here and I bet you will be headin down the Pa Pike with it in no time at all.



I was thinking on ridding the old bobber out and throwing it up on the crane and driving the truck home but now its cold and I will probably have to take the rocket powered beer out there hay.....You have the address to my phone , I am here maybe after christmas ...


----------



## treevet

Look awful good in the Buck Tree Compound


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Look awful good in the Buck Tree Compound


Yea it'll do just fine , chrome don't get ya home Dave you obviously see the truth with that .. I too like the paid route of equipment ownership , but as long as she's not a leaky louise she'll be picking jersey pines soon enough ...


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Look awful good in the Buck Tree Compound



How much stick does she have? What's the chart like?


----------



## tree md

Lookin' good TV!


----------



## ropensaddle

nice r&o tv I have used one very similar


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Look awful good in the Buck Tree Compound


 Your right it will fit right in ....


----------



## oldirty

awwww. look at you guys getting all close. AS's new odd couple. 

how much you want for that thing tv? 10k? that would be a great investment in the firewood delivery game. put cords by the front door. perfect.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> How much stick does she have? What's the chart like?



67 plus 23


----------



## TreeClimber57

treemandan said:


> DEEEEEEEEVOOOOOOO!!! he's coming, after he calls the insurance company and gets a rental. Hope he can stop for coffee.



Nah I didn't burn up the diesel.. although it was tempting.


----------



## treemandan

And to answere you question B I would say not to quit if you are digging it and its working.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> What does one do? Wake up every morning wondering if the ground will shake. Or is this something one learns to put on the back burner?
> Tell us about the last one Jeff



Now that is kinda funny because we had 2 minor one's this morning. Actually, they don't bother me unless I am downtown San Diego or driving over a bridge or over pass.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> I am thinkin that you are in a very unusual situation. I don't think od has the job security you state. Bout this time last year he was teetering on no job and having it out with his boss/op (wait he gets to choose the pick on blind jobs)....and Eddie Buck basically ran him off this forum cryin.
> 
> I had his back then and tried to fight off all the haters that he has accumulated with his attitude, condescension and meaniness.
> 
> I think his boss is mortgaged outta his ass with all that shiny new topotheline equipment in just a decade and when the cold and snow make its annual appearance it is a toss up whether to pay the equip or pay the guys with ever dwindling work based just on tree obliterations (some likely unwarranted just to pay the bills).
> 
> Quit being so frumpy od and start jogging of sumptin to relieve stress. There's some therapeutic advice od. I'll invoice you later.




you know who you sound like, tv? all the guys we drive by every day rolling 4 crews from marquis with them sitting in their collective garage's saying the same things as you about jm and not having work because we do it all. you sound like you got a bit of a jealousy issue. you say you been in this game for over 40 years and in those 40 years of crane related removals you end up with a hump of a crane and are selling another crane that has 67ft of boom. to me that is a joke. with all this skill and what not you claim one would think after 40 years of crane removal someone would have the brains to go with a crane setup for tree work. my old boss had a newer but similar rig to the one you got and they ended up rolling it and shearing off the porch. why you ask? because the stupid A frame punched a hole through the mulch bed they halfassed set up on and jarred the crane reaching too far because of a lack of stick. similar to your 102ft of main boom with the rear A frame. you must think of me a fool if you are going to try to tell me you are going to be picking weight with that stupid 2nd jib. flagpoles maybe but you can set up on top of that. 


anyway back to jm. the man has earned all he has and has the wherewithal to invest in better than used and beat up equipment. 

now back to your dumb ass. if you think that turd eddie buck ran me off this site you need to up your meds. i own that fat ####. i been calling out the truth about him and his business since the day i started to hate him. he hates me because the chit i write about him on this board is true. he a talentless hack. in fact when my dog runs out in the morning for his early deuce there is more talent in them steamy logs than what rolls out of his shop when he has the work. go ahead and sell that stiff your firewood wagon. 

in fact back to the chit you talking about jm is funny to me because it hacks like eddie that are #####ing about guys like jm when we roll by his stagnant shop.

hey eddie. selling a couple plows in a week is good business, huh? guess you should leave the phone on after 5 so maybe you can hear it ring if it evers does in the winter for you. maybe you'd have something to do?


again back to you. you don't think i know why you a 2 man band? because you don't play well with others. nothing more nothing less. you are more than likely a complete ass hole no matter how good a a guy you try to act on line. no one can work with you and you end up grabbing freshly sober dudes who you know you can manipulate. 

and if by invoice me, you mean you can blow me, then the answer is no. i don't like fags. eddie'll probably let you lick his taint.


----------



## oldirty

oh and wtf are you talking about me almost being jobless last year? you can't be that daft. i've had 1 arguement with the op in almost 2 years. and that was over me not wanting to flush cut a stump because i knew it would wreck chains. 3 chains later i was right but the stump was flushed. you tell me, di ckhead. 

and regarding job security, i have it. in fact i have zero concern if work does slow down towards the end of winter. the crane rolls. it'll be the other crews that get dismantled.

i am having a hard time fathoming the fact that you would be this stupid to entertain this thought.


----------



## tree md

All I know is my money is made for the year and I don't care if I hit another lick til Jan... I'm spending the next two weeks Christmas shopping and sitting by the fire... That is one of the things that I love about self employment, If you don't blow all your money on booze, crack or whores you can live pretty comfortable and not worry about being slow through the Holidays. 

Have a cool yule all.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen mother ###### I already told to go scratch off ,




scratch off, eddie? you really are retarded. 

another day at home today eddie? you mustve been psyched to let the wife go to work while you sat around the house pulling your pud. 


#### you.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, did a half hour prune job today. Ornamental prune. Had to go to Home Depot and buy some new cones to shut down a lane of traffic. Some jack wagon stole my old cones.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Its not better, its different and I am glad I realized that going in cause you are right. The thought of business ownership is very appealing and once one has started usually he eventually gets others to do the work and that is what is so appealing. Also many people also think they will be owner operators
> til they realize that they need to find someone to do the work because they themselves can't do it all and realize they lose money working and it turns to #### or something. Hey, its tough all over.
> However, when you see my stuff parked don't think I am scrambling to underbid. Sure I am sure there are others who do but just cause you see stuff sitting don't think its not cause it wants to.
> And that brings me to why I started my little thing; Its bacause its more condusive to me and what I want and need to do. I would say that is better than " workin for the man" which, well, look, I do. But just not the same man everyday and it is on my schedule most likely.



I would say the dan puts it pretty well here.. 

I would also say there is a bit to be jealous of from either perspective actually. I for one, would love to be able to do a lot more actual tree climbing, cutting, (whatever) than I actually get to do in the course of a year. I choose to be self employed, so I dont get to do that so easy - not unless I wanna drive down the prices, and lowball the biz to hell (which seems to be where its headed anyway).


----------



## treevet

Think me hiteth a sore spot ole dirty undies.

You appraise me and my elite service?

Let's take a look at you.......Why everybody gotta buy into your "I am the best that ever lived (riding the hook and setting a choke and making a cut lol).........?

The reason: You a little prep school nerd. You preppies go off to finishing school before your debutante party and what do they tell you every day?

They tell you "you are way better than that common trash" "You're the best, the best, the best, the be....."

They gotta tell you that cause you and your daddy gonna spend money to send ya to school and pay wads of cash for it when everyone else gets it for free :hmm3grin2orange:

Now your teacher is jm or whatever TF this bonehead's name is and he gets you to do the schit jobs for schit pay. You still buyin it lol.

Yeah you're the greatest.....greatest sucker stumblin down the road


----------



## treevet

beowulf343 said:


> . Ok, so my boss makes several million a year, he's also been through three wives, is estranged from several of his kids, his health is shot, and yet he's at the shop every morning before everyone else, and he's still working after everyone is gone.
> ?



and......this is why many of stay a small biz ODU


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> and......this is why many of stay a small biz ODU



It took me a second to figure that one out.. Gayve. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

beowulf343 said:


> I have yet to figure what makes owning your own tree company better than working "for the man."
> 
> Ok, so my boss makes several million a year, he's also been through three wives, is estranged from several of his kids, his health is shot, and yet he's at the shop every morning before everyone else, and he's still working after everyone is gone.



Sounds exactly like the old guy I learned crane work from. No one could live with him. Most couldn't work with him. He was a hard core dude but he was one of the best I ever learned from. However, I think I would rather eat a bullet than end up like him. He had no life other than his business, estranged from his wife and kids and some floozy girlfriend half his age that saw him once or twice a moth just to use him and see what she could get out of him. I felt sorry for the old guy. And respected him for what he taught me.

Granted, there have been times in the past when I would have liked the security that comes with working for someone else and indeed, there were a few times in the past when I have taken a climbing job to get me through the Winter. Haven't had to do that for many moons though. Not since I have learned to budget and save my pennies anyhow.

It is a ##### being the boss sometimes. You can't go out to the bar for drinks after work like the crew does. You are usually out til dark making your dump, making calls, looking at jobs, maintaining equipment and getting ready to do it all again the next day. Sometimes I don't have any life but working. Once you've got a taste of making your own money though you are ruined for ever working for anyone else.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I would say the dan puts it pretty well here..
> 
> I would also say there is a bit to be jealous of from either perspective actually. I for one, would love to be able to do a lot more actual tree climbing, cutting, (whatever) than I actually get to do in the course of a year. I choose to be self employed, so I dont get to do that so easy - not unless I wanna drive down the prices, and lowball the biz to hell (which seems to be where its headed anyway).



You avatar? Is that that guy?


----------



## treemandan

Hey Vet, if you are thinking about quitting sniffing glue I would put it off another week. Looks as though this might be a good time to take a few huffs.


----------



## Juicemang

"Once you've got a taste of making your own money though you are ruined for ever working for anyone else." 

I just went full time on my own this year. I can't see ever working for someone else again... When you work for someone else you're just a tool to make them money. The difference is how much responsibility do you want? Its all or nothin work for someone else all you have to do is show up. Run you're own show and its all on you, your life is your work...


----------



## dusty_v141

Thats so true Juicemang!!! And i wouldnt have it any other way. delivered one rick of firewood today and put in bidsa for two different jobs. maybe i will get them


----------



## treevet

Juicemang said:


> "Once you've got a taste of making your own money though you are ruined for ever working for anyone else."
> 
> I just went full time on my own this year. I can't see ever working for someone else again... When you work for someone else you're just a tool to make them money. The difference is how much responsibility do you want? Its all or nothin work for someone else all you have to do is show up. Run you're own show and its all on you, your life is your work...



and your work is your life and I love it. Love meeting the people, love the challenges, love the whole worx after 40 plus years :biggrinbounce2:

retirement is WAY WAY overrated


----------



## tree MDS

As far as all that nice big equipment goes, I would have to say that I'm a little envious of Justin with regards to getting the chance to play with all that, the expierience of working for a big company, on such a seemingly grand scale and all that..

I would also say, that some of my work that I'm most proud of, was accomplished years ago, in the back yard, with my old one ton, 200+, the original fat, stupid (but reliable) groundman that I had for years, and another whatever I could find type, as third guy.. that was treework back then (to me anyway). Obviously treework is morphing into something different these days.. but thats okay too, I'll still be right there (as best I can anyway).


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> It took me a second to figure that one out.. Gayve. :hmm3grin2orange:




gayve.... lol. that is a good one. thanks for reminding me.



gayve, wtf are you talking about? appraising you and your elite service? hell no. 

prep school nerd? lol. being a good athlete paid that bill. thought i told you the old man was a gym teacher. the only loot i got is what i earn unlike you who got some loot passed down from his big jobbed daddy.


and regards to teaching me anything arb related the only thing he could teach me is how to run a successful business.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> As far as all that nice big equipment goes, I would have to say that I'm a little envious of Justin with regards to getting the chance to play with all that, the expierience of working for a big company, on such a seemingly grand scale and all that..
> 
> I would also say, that some of my work that I'm most proud of, was accomplished years ago, in the back yard, with my old one ton, 200+, the original fat, stupid (but reliable) groundman that I had for years, and another whatever I could find type, as third guy.. that was treework back then (to me anyway). Obviously treework is morphing into something different these days.. but thats okay too, I'll still be right there (as best I can anyway).



what's it morphing into (or is your perspective just changing and it is no different really)?

Tree work has to be more than you and your 200 lb gm and a dummy and a bunch of take downs and off for a box of beer............doesn't it?

It was fun that way in the beginning tho


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> As far as all that nice big equipment goes, I would have to say that I'm a little envious of Justin with regards to getting the chance to play with all that, the expierience of working for a big company, on such a seemingly grand scale and all that..
> 
> I would also say, that some of my work that I'm most proud of, was accomplished years ago, in the back yard, with my old one ton, 200+, the original fat, stupid (but reliable) groundman that I had for years, and another whatever I could find type, as third guy.. that was treework back then (to me anyway). Obviously treework is morphing into something different these days.. but thats okay too, I'll still be right there (as best I can anyway).



I have definitely morphed and continue to do so. My climbing style is completely different from when I started out. I have learned a lot over the years and continue to do so. Your either learning or becoming obsolete; morphing or being left behind. Customers are more educated and demanding these days... As am I.


----------



## oldirty

worked at the brea burn country club today, btw. big money course. you won't see buck tree there thats for sure. nor any of them old battlewagons you roll with, gayve.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> gayve.... lol. that is a good one. thanks for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> gayve, wtf are you talking about? appraising you and your elite service? hell no.
> 
> prep school nerd? lol. being a good athlete paid that bill. thought i told you the old man was a gym teacher. the only loot i got is what i earn unlike you who got some loot passed down from his big jobbed daddy.
> 
> 
> and regards to teaching me anything arb related the only thing he could teach me is how to run a successful business.



you know it is like elmer fudd (me) and buggs bunny (you) every time.....you jump into the middle of a somewhat normal discussion (here, Buzz, where ever) and do your "Muhammad Ali" thing and I am like 

"oooooooow that damn wabbit"

Maybe sometime I will talk to you on the phone and the realization will come just like it did with Chris (Blakes).....that you are just a very young guy for your age and that's about as far as that story goes. Nothing deep here.

BTW Daddy never gave me nothin nor did anyone else and daddy died a little younger than I am now.


----------



## treevet

ps....don't expect an answer....but just exactly WHAT is it you do that nobody else does and you do better than anyone else do and others all do wrong?

Simple question...........answer it......

You used to pm me about some secret technique you had you and no one else knew and you couldn't even talk about on a pm.

What is it son? If you can't answer it you are full of schit as usual


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> what's it morphing into (or is your perspective just changing and it is no different really)?
> 
> Tree work has to be more than you and your 200 lb gm and a dummy and a bunch of take downs and off for a box of beer............doesn't it?
> 
> It was fun that way in the beginning tho



Ya, ya. Settle down boys.. perhaps I was just reminiscing on simpler days, thats all.. maybe I'll get a lock jack next week if it makes you all feel better!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> I have definitely morphed and continue to do so. My climbing style is completely different from when I started out. I have learned a lot over the years and continue to do so. Your either learning or becoming obsolete; morphing or being left behind. Customers are more educated and demanding these days... As am I.



But as far as I can remember back to late 60's it has ALWAYS morphed dramatically and still is. Nothing "lately" about it. I could expound with citing some history but it is pretty obvious.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> ps....don't expect an answer....but just exactly WHAT is it you do that nobody else does and you do better than anyone else do and others all do wrong?
> 
> Simple question...........answer it......
> 
> You used to pm me about some secret technique you had you and no one else knew and you couldn't even talk about on a pm.
> 
> What is it son? If you can't answer it you are full of schit as usual


 

apparently you never read any of what i told you, gayve.

it is the answer to longevity and speed in the game. you chose to not see it.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> worked at the brea burn country club today, btw. big money course. you won't see buck tree there thats for sure. nor any of them old battlewagons you roll with, gayve.



country clubs are struggling all over the nation.

likely not half the gig you portend it to be :monkey:


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> apparently you never read any of what i told you, gayve.
> 
> it is the answer to longevity and speed in the game. you chose to not see it.



say it son 

just say it :notrolls2:


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> I have definitely morphed and continue to do so. My climbing style is completely different from when I started out. I have learned a lot over the years and continue to do so. Your either learning or becoming obsolete; morphing or being left behind. Customers are more educated and demanding these days... As am I.



Oh yeah, your climbing style has morphed into plummeting you 30' to the ground! hahahha..

Sorry.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> gayve.... lol. that is a good one. thanks for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> gayve, wtf are you talking about? appraising you and your elite service? hell no.
> 
> prep school nerd? lol. being a good athlete paid that bill. thought i told you the old man was a gym teacher. the only loot i got is what i earn unlike you who got some loot passed down from his big jobbed daddy.
> 
> 
> and regards to teaching me anything arb related the only thing he could teach me is how to run a successful business.



you never addressed the thought that they taught that "you are better than everyone else"

did you?


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Oh yeah, your climbing style has morphed into plummeting you 30' to the ground! hahahha..
> 
> Sorry.



LOL, you got me there. A learning experience and I am a wiser man because of it.

I'm talking about using spikes. I hardly even use them anymore. I climb easier and safer these days.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> LOL, you got me there. A learning experience and I am a wiser man because of it.
> 
> I'm talking about using spikes. I hardly even use them anymore. I climb easier and safer these days.



You have to elaborate on that one for me friend? are you talking about takedowns and not using spikes on them, or what??


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> you never addressed the thought that they taught that "you are better than everyone else"
> 
> did you?



dude. if we going based strictly upon physicality's then yes i deem myself better than almost everyone out there.

we going on in tree talent i say the same.

not ever going to be a rhodes scholar but one of my strong points is jeopardy. filled with useless knowledge thanks to books.

not to mention how strong i am in the pants.....

so yes i do have a better than thou attitude but when i look around i see why.

ya dig?


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> say it son
> 
> just say it :notrolls2:



naaah. you a non believer.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> You have to elaborate on that one for me friend? are you talking about takedowns and not using spikes on them, or what??



No, I still use them on removals. I just seem to do a lot more pruning these days.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> likely not half the gig you portend it to be :monkey:



i don't know about that. we got 3 more days there.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> You have to elaborate on that one for me friend? are you talking about takedowns and not using spikes on them, or what??



Was just thinking, off of the top of my head I count 26 trees I pruned in the past two weeks and one removal.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> naaah. you a non believer.



Come man......everyone (not just me.....believe me) that has ever heard you say you are better than them

.....and that even tho you have absolutely no equipment at all.....their equipment stinks....

....and you know more about the crane game than them (or anything for that matter.....

JUST WANNA KNOW......WHAT IS IT YOU KNOW????????




(and what ya got hidin in them panties?)


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> No, I still use them on removals. I just seem to do a lot more pruning these days.



Don't worry about me md, I get it what you driving at buddy.. was comfortable rope climbing and pruning, long before I was on spikes. I know what I need to do to evolve, and have produced the $1200-$1500 yard and a half of chips, many times over the years.. just not as much as I should have perhaps! working on it though.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> naaah. you a non believer.



Secret handshake??


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> JUST WANNA KNOW......WHAT IS IT YOU KNOW????????





you wanna know, dave? 

well fly me out and put me to work. its gonna cost you though. yup thats right. 1500 clams.


and i don't wear underwear.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Secret handshake??



this has nothing to do with how you greet your friends, mds!


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Don't worry about me md, I get it what you driving at buddy.. was comfortable rope climbing and pruning, long before I was on spikes. I know what I need to do to evolve, and have produced the $1200-$1500 yard and a half of chips, many times over the years.. just not as much as I should have perhaps! working on it though.



Not driving at anything bud. Was thinking about myself and how I have gone from originally doing almost all removals to doing almost all prunes.


----------



## beowulf343

oldirty said:


> dude. if we going based strictly upon physicality's then yes i deem myself better than almost everyone out there.
> 
> we going on in tree talent i say the same.
> 
> not ever going to be a rhodes scholar but one of my strong points is jeopardy. filled with useless knowledge thanks to books.
> 
> not to mention how strong i am in the pants.....
> 
> so yes i do have a better than thou attitude but when i look around i see why.
> 
> ya dig?



This is my problem with you od, you personally know every tree climber out there and how they can perform? Ok, so you may be able to put wood on the ground faster than every climber on this site, how is that impressive? There are maybe fifty climbers who regularly post on this site (and too many of them are climbers only in their own imagination.) So you're "king of the internet climbers?" Whoo hoo, to quote a line from my wife's favorite movie "That's like being the smartest person with Down Syndrome!!" 
But ok, let's take it a bit further, you may be the best production climber in your part of the state, let's be generous and say you may even be the best in your whole state (which would surprise me because i had a mass climber who wasn't you teach me a few things a couple years ago.) So you may be better than all of massachusett's climbers?? That still leaves a pretty big chunk of the globe that you haven't actually proved yourself better than. You are living in a small pond, man. I hate to say it, but you may be a little delusional. You need to get out of your bubble and meet some climbers.
But you are not going to, are you? You talk about wanting to work with guys better than you, yet you have no interest in learning anything from them. You just want everyone to jump on the "oldirty is the best" bandwagon. I've seen it from you man-you are all buddy buddy with someone until you find out that they may have a bit better equipment than you, or make a little more than you, or put down more wood than you, and you have to rage across the forums calling that person out. Ok, so there are some truth stretchers around here, but not everybody is full of ####. You just can't seem to wrap your head around the fact that you, and your boss's crane, and your boss's outfit may not be the best in the world. 

:angrysoapbox: Ok, i'm done pontificating. It just pisses me off oldirty, you turned yourself into a sort of ambassador for a part of the tree industry that you and i and a very few others do here, and you've turned it into a laughingstock.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> you wanna know, dave?
> 
> well fly me out and put me to work. its gonna cost you though. yup thats right. 1500 clams.
> 
> 
> and i don't wear underwear.



I'll sleep on it.....not the undy part lol

I'm outty


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Not driving at anything bud. Was thinking about myself and how I have gone from originally doing almost all removals to doing almost all prunes.



I was just thinking out loud as to what I need to do to distance myself from some of these clowns around here, and to survive is all man.


----------



## oldirty

beowulf343 said:


> It just pisses me off oldirty, you turned yourself into a sort of ambassador for a part of the tree industry that you and i and a very few others do here, and you've turned it into a laughingstock.



now i am pissed. i find this insulting.


i ask you a couple simple questions. you don't answer.

we offer to take a ride out to see you work on our dime with dinner on us and you don't answer.

your numbers don't add up and you don't offer any proof. do you get 1099'd at the end of the year? 

i try to find truth to some of your stories but not much of it adds up. too many holes.

where i have i chased you on the forums? 

yes i say i'd like to work with better. just need to find them and i don't see it.

turned it into a laughing stock my ass. its these jamokes with their little rigs and 1 tree crane days that are laughable, andy. and you know that.

invite me out there. we'll find out. this mythical 75ton has to have a cave it sleeps in at night. hell you are more than welcome to come out here and put some time in the saddle. i'd love to believe in you, again.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking out loud as to what I need to do to distance myself from some of these clowns around here, and to survive is all man.



Gotcha... I remember when I used to be the end all be all climber... Then I had to figure out how to do it on my own without a crane...


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Gotcha... I remember when I used to be the end all be all climber... Then I had to figure out how to do it on my own without a crane...



No, I just meant around my area.. not even going there.. me scared!


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> No, I just meant around my area.. not even going there.. me scared!



Things have actually picked up around here. This is the best Winter I've had in 3 years. Prices still ain't what they used to be though. I'm hopeful for the year to come...


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> now i am pissed. i find this insulting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahahhhaaaaa....somebody insulted YOU....and you pissed :hmm3grin2orange: You are like the insult comic.....without the humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we offer to take a ride out to see you work on our dime with dinner on us and you don't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> prob doesn't want to be seen in public with you. kinda like being seen with a whore. BTW who is we? You and JN or TN or whatever guys name is?
> 
> He gonna go with you while you fill out a job app? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i say i'd like to work with better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cultured? (preppie) humble, and loyal as well....lovin the whole package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turned it into a laughing stock my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuhkin nailed it.....plus a meeeeelion :deadhorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its these jamokes with their little rigs and 1 tree crane days that are laughable, andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> made over 2 grand yesterday (winter no less) and gonna make that today...compared to what you make? Very laughable indeed.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invite me out there. we'll find out. this mythical 75ton has to have a cave it sleeps in at night. hell you are more than welcome to come out here and put some time in the saddle. i'd love to believe in you, again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Wulfie OBVIOUSLY got wayyyyy to much class for your non undie wearin ass......let it go son.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Things have actually picked up around here. This is the best Winter I've had in 3 years. Prices still ain't what they used to be though. I'm hopeful for the year to come...



we got some Republicans in there. little buyer confidence slowly returning

We are booked and hitting it heavy


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> It took me a second to figure that one out.. Gayve. :hmm3grin2orange:



It took me a while since you is a tough one.

So unless it is a no brainer like your first name is Suzie or your last is Italian name like fallatio then we gonna go with...

md eth 

like it thweety?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

got one of these buckets for your crane yet Dave? Awesome.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> got one of these buckets for your crane yet Dave? Awesome.



yeah Dave it came with one about that size but fiberglass. 

Here it is boomed out to 145 feet on a flagpole they sent me


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> It took me a while since you is a tough one.
> 
> So unless it is a no brainer like your first name is Suzie or your last is Italian name like fallatio then we gonna go with...
> 
> md eth
> 
> like it thweety?:hmm3grin2orange:



You still lingering about wearing oldirty's panties on yer head old man?? 

I thought you was going out to make that 2k today??


----------



## treevet

back to plowin and saltin.

Neighbor (Indian lady) just came over from a million dollar plus prop I used to have and we got the plow job and she asked me to come when snow melts and remove a huge oak and look over the huge property for deadwood.

The bird of good luck seems to have schit right in the middle of my forehead recently....gotta just go with it. later....


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You still lingering about wearing oldirty's panties on yer head old man??
> 
> I thought you was going out to make that 2k today??



I'm not gettin near that boy md.... errrr....eth............he wants to rub lotion all over my body. I don't swing that way lol.

Just home for lunch and brag to the wife a little who did not want me to buy the plow.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> back to plowin and saltin.
> 
> Neighbor (Indian lady) just came over from a million dollar plus prop I used to have and we got the plow job and she asked me to come when snow melts and remove a huge oak and look over the huge property for deadwood.
> 
> The bird of good luck seems to have schit right in the middle of my forehead recently....gotta just go with it. later....



Maybe you can talk justin into wiping that bird crap off yer forehead, and applying some lotion on it for you..


----------



## treeslayer

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you can talk justin into wiping that bird crap off yer forehead, and applying some lotion on it for you..



dave don't do the little boy butter.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

Juicemang said:


> "Once you've got a taste of making your own money though you are ruined for ever working for anyone else."
> 
> I just went full time on my own this year. I can't see ever working for someone else again... When you work for someone else you're just a tool to make them money. The difference is how much responsibility do you want? Its all or nothin work for someone else all you have to do is show up. Run you're own show and its all on you, your life is your work...



Eeyup! Its like blood to a shark.


----------



## treemandan

Just a few words for OD at this time: OD, I think you need to get laid and hope you do soon cause I think that might fix yer problem. Oh and you got a big one baby! Hell, I don't want to bring anyone's momma into but I would like to call your momma and tell her about how you been acting and ain't made her any grandkids so maybe she would take you back over her knee to set you right. Poor kid.
Vet, I hope you got some good glue you can let me have cause I was wondering if this wannabe buzzard kid would have the balls to turn on me. I say, its just no way to act to some of us and I don't care who you are. I think of OD and I think of a big hairy dude running around naked with his cock out and peacock feathers stuck up his ass. I tell ya its not pretty and I sure as #### didn't put that image in my head cause I liked it.
Anyway, really if you care to actually argue something OD first you should learn how to honestly argue. Maybe just stick with one topic and start a thread. But first I would see about getting my #### wet then see if you still wanna act like this.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> Eeyup! Its like blood to a shark.



like the TV remote. Can't watch TV without it.

I will never work by the hour again without a 10 99.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I'm not gettin near that boy md.... errrr....eth............he wants to rub lotion all over my body. I don't swing that way lol.
> 
> Just home for lunch and brag to the wife a little who did not want me to buy the plow.



Lettuce check it out!


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> you know who you sound like, tv? all the guys we drive by every day rolling 4 crews from marquis with them sitting in their collective garage's saying the same things as you about jm and not having work because we do it all. you sound like you got a bit of a jealousy issue. you say you been in this game for over 40 years and in those 40 years of crane related removals you end up with a hump of a crane and are selling another crane that has 67ft of boom. to me that is a joke. with all this skill and what not you claim one would think after 40 years of crane removal someone would have the brains to go with a crane setup for tree work. my old boss had a newer but similar rig to the one you got and they ended up rolling it and shearing off the porch. why you ask? because the stupid A frame punched a hole through the mulch bed they halfassed set up on and jarred the crane reaching too far because of a lack of stick. similar to your 102ft of main boom with the rear A frame. you must think of me a fool if you are going to try to tell me you are going to be picking weight with that stupid 2nd jib. flagpoles maybe but you can set up on top of that.
> 
> 
> anyway back to jm. the man has earned all he has and has the wherewithal to invest in better than used and beat up equipment.
> 
> now back to your dumb ass. if you think that turd eddie buck ran me off this site you need to up your meds. i own that fat ####. i been calling out the truth about him and his business since the day i started to hate him. he hates me because the chit i write about him on this board is true. he a talentless hack. in fact when my dog runs out in the morning for his early deuce there is more talent in them steamy logs than what rolls out of his shop when he has the work. go ahead and sell that stiff your firewood wagon.
> 
> in fact back to the chit you talking about jm is funny to me because it hacks like eddie that are #####ing about guys like jm when we roll by his stagnant shop.
> 
> hey eddie. selling a couple plows in a week is good business, huh? guess you should leave the phone on after 5 so maybe you can hear it ring if it evers does in the winter for you. maybe you'd have something to do?
> 
> 
> again back to you. you don't think i know why you a 2 man band? because you don't play well with others. nothing more nothing less. you are more than likely a complete ass hole no matter how good a a guy you try to act on line. no one can work with you and you end up grabbing freshly sober dudes who you know you can manipulate.
> 
> and if by invoice me, you mean you can blow me, then the answer is no. i don't like fags. eddie'll probably let you lick his taint.



Yea your right mule making 2500.00 to #### off and do crossword puzzles in the office is a harsh life .. Oh wait where are you at with that 2500.00 is probably about your months wages I made that talking on the phone for 30 minutes ... Thats probably why I am a fat ### you idiot I can make money just being me , while you have to go out and pretend to be someone your not with all YOUR BOSSES equipment pics ... And my trucks don't stay parked for that much time , as a matter of fact last nite I was out making money while you were at home eating cup a soup and ####ing off to pics of your bosses old lady....OH thats right that your one of his #######


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Just a few words for OD at this time: OD, I think you need to get laid and hope you do soon cause I think that might fix yer problem. Oh and you got a big one baby! Hell, I don't want to bring anyone's momma into but I would like to call your momma and tell her about how you been acting and ain't made her any grandkids so maybe she would take you back over her knee to set you right. Poor kid.
> Vet, I hope you got some good glue you can let me have cause I was wondering if this wannabe buzzard kid would have the balls to turn on me. I say, its just no way to act to some of us and I don't care who you are. I think of OD and I think of a big hairy dude running around naked with his cock out and peacock feathers stuck up his ass. I tell ya its not pretty and I sure as #### didn't put that image in my head cause I liked it.
> Anyway, really if you care to actually argue something OD first you should learn how to honestly argue. Maybe just stick with one topic and start a thread. But first I would see about getting my #### wet then see if you still wanna act like this.




I can see alot of thought went into this post and I hpoe to hear a response, should be interesting.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea your right mule making 2500.00 to #### off and do crossword puzzles in the office is a harsh life .. Oh wait where are you at with that 2500.00 is probably about your months wages I made that talking on the phone for 30 minutes ... Thats probably why I am a fat ### you idiot I can make money just being me , while you have to go out and pretend to be someone your not with all YOUR BOSSES equipment pics ... And my trucks don't stay parked for that much time , as a matter of fact last nite I was out making money while you were at home eating cup a soup and ####ing off to pics of your bosses old lady....OH thats right that your one of his #######



the only time you can make money being you is when you go down to that local gay bar you hang out and work the gloryhole for crumpled dollar bills.

you remind me of the fat queer from modern family. al bundy's older gay son's husband.

wrong about that loot again. like usual.

stay hot.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Vet, I hope you got some good glue you can let me have cause I was wondering if this wannabe buzzard kid would have the balls to turn on me. I say, its just no way to act to some of us and I don't care who you are.



before i respond to this post dan i must know what you speak of with this particular statement.


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> I can see alot of thought went into this post and I hpoe to hear a response, should be interesting.
> Jeff



lol


----------



## tree md

This is freaking hilarious!!! Who needs the comedy channel... 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> before i respond to this post dan i must know what you speak of with this particular statement.



No questions about the peacock feathers jammed up your ass, or any of that though eh??


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> No questions about the peacock feathers jammed up your ass, or any of that though eh??



any of that? you mean the part with the "hairy dude running around with his cock out?....."

I think he is ok with all that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

With the way things are going here, I'm almost afraid to make a post.

I went to help a friend out today, he just bought a house and wanted to get a couple ugly trees down nearby. Went there this morning, plugged the chipper into his house while we switched the blades. Chipper fired right up no problems with that block heater, but apparently one of the pockets was full of ice, so we had to shut the machine down and chip the ice out in his driveway. So I got this 1 cherry tree down for him, 1 chestnut oak which was hung up in another one, and 2 BS ornamentals by the side of the house which had outgrown their space. I was supposed to also take down a red oak and trim some branches from a beech tree... but his plow was parked right below them, and his truck had just blown a fuel pump the night before and was being towed to be fixed. We'll go back for that later in the winter.

Left there to get lunch and deal with some other stuff... been dumping chips at 1 client's place for a couple of weeks now, got maybe 30 yards in there +/-. Tight spot that I beat on the truck to get into... but she can take a lot. Well I get an e-mail from her the other day that she's expecting a delivery on Friday and do I know if the caretaker has spread the chips yet? Of course he hasn't... so we go over there this afternoon to make a path into the back of the house, took a solid half hour just to make a BS path to get through. Get home tonight, told her about the BS path... oh thanks but nevermind, I'm gonna have it delivered to the front of the house until the springtime when it can be moved into the back of the property.

Picked up the stumpgrinder on the way home so that I can HOPEFULLY grind some stumps tomorrow before the snows and holidays kick my ass for the rest of the month. Did a pine tree last weekend, just dropped it on the frozen sod... lady put lights right at the bottom of all the trees... so now I'm freaked out about grinding this one stump because of the wire feeding the light that's not even 1' away. Lady isn't around to show me where the wire is, and the caretaker could care less... but he and I have never seen eye to eye.

There was this one job I wanted to do before the end of the year, friend's FIL, WAY the heck out of my way, off the boat Italian mason. Well I call the guy Monday (they were away till sunday) to say hey, I'm coming down on Friday, be ready. He wants to wait till next year... told him nope, now or never... well he wants to use his guys who are off till next year... sorry nope. So he cancelled that one more or less... told my buddy I won't work for him again. Get 2 or 3 calls today pleading with me to come down tomorrow, they've already started cooking. It took some effort on my part, but I actually said no. She did make some AMAZING sausage and braziole, but I can't be putting up with this stuff.


----------



## trailduster2

Nothing but tree felling, all day long.


----------



## Johndirt82

BOught an older midmark 321 trencher to turn into a powersplit style log splitter. Any of you gents got any info on one of them trenchers. Can't find and engine id tag. Its and air cooled 4cyl gas motor. runs good


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> the only time you can make money being you is when you go down to that local gay bar you hang out and work the gloryhole for crumpled dollar bills.
> 
> you remind me of the fat queer from modern family. al bundy's older gay son's husband.
> 
> wrong about that loot again. like usual.
> 
> stay hot.


Exactly what I thought you would say NOTHING, and thats the story of your life , make sure you hold tight to that crane hook , because that is as far as your gonna go ....No offense Justin but I find it hard to take advice from someone who wasted time in college and than SETTLED for your current position , Or were you there to get a degree in plywood loading and tobacco chewing must be hard for you to understand ...


----------



## oldirty

hey eddie. this is an older pic but it is fitting for you. if you can look around my finger you will see me sitting in the crane. running it. on jobs. doing tree work.

that is the next step after i finally decide to hang up the rope bag, dumbass. my choice when to make it.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> hey eddie. this is an older pic but it is fitting for you. if you can look around my finger you will see me sitting in the crane. running it. on jobs. doing tree work.
> 
> that is the next step after i finally decide to hang up the rope bag, dumbass. my choice when to make it.



Go get em there maverick , hey wheres goose ? Did he already die ......Dude you look like a skinny version of a hillbilly, I could carry you on my back in the tree ... Crack head with a beard...The biggest thing on you is that diseased toof there hanging outta your jow..Hey the next time you wanna do some hand modeling don't use the finger you bury in your ### theres some #### under the nail..


----------



## oldirty

keep up the good effort 82.

back on the golf course today. good day, not too cold.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Go get em there maverick , hey wheres is goose ? Did he already die ......Dude you look like a skinny version of a hillbilly, I could carry you on my back in the tree ... Crack head with a beard...The biggest thing on you is that diseased toof there hanging outta your jow..



240 is skinny? you couldn't carry my jockstrap. hell i wouldn't even let you fill my saw.

and if you new what work was you'd know that at some point in the day your hands are going to get dirty.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> No questions about the peacock feathers jammed up your ass, or any of that though eh??



i mean.....am i just walking around or am i strut'n?


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> 240 is skinny? you couldn't carry my jockstrap. hell i wouldn't even let you fill my saw.
> 
> and if you new what work was you'd know that at some point in the day your hands are going to get dirty.



240 seriously I am 278 and I work everyday ... I would tire you , and I climb probably twice as much as you , please invite me up to take your job Justin really, I will show up knock your last dangling tooth out than go to work , if you get back up you can jump back in the seat and I will show you how to work a tree ... Really tell your boss free labor ...you invite gophers to visit why haven't I been extended the same invitation , wait I know because you know saying your spiel's to my face would get you beat down in front of the entire MARQUIS crew....And stop crying about me threatening you , its not threat if I fully intend on doing it ..WAHHHH isn't it about the time of year when YOU LEAVE AND TAKE YOUR DOLLS WITH YOU ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys should get a divorce. I don't see you two loving each other.
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> 240 seriously I am 278 and I work everyday ... I would tire you , and I climb probably twice as much as you , please invite me up to take your job Justin really, I will show up knock your last dangling tooth out than go to work , if you get back up you can jump back in the seat and I will show you how to work a tree ... Really tell your boss free labor ...




278, huh? i didn't know they could stuff that much chit into one sack. 

might just take you up on that offer, dumbo. i'll run it by him tomorrow. gonna be a costly trip for you though. ego and monetarily.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> 278, huh? i didn't know they could stuff that much chit into one sack.
> 
> might just take you up on that offer, dumbo. i'll run it by him tomorrow. gonna be a costly trip for you though. ego and monetarily.



Make sure ya do there oldirty finger .... Tell him the truth though that I have two reasons on making a trip there , I am sure he would be thrilled to see me walk through the gate ...You got my # even know your too much of a ##### to even call me , you afraid of my voice..


----------



## oldirty

hey fatbody. why do you keep editing your posts? dude, we'll shut the gates and deal with it from there.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> hey fatbody. why do you keep editing your posts? dude, we'll shut the gates and deal with it from there.



Whatever CALL ME ....Now you care about my money ... Don't use words that are TOO BIG FOR YA ...


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> .And stop crying about me threatening you , its not threat if I fully intend on doing it ..WAHHHH isn't it about the time of year when YOU LEAVE AND TAKE YOUR DOLLS WITH YOU ....



wtf are you talking about, stupid? is this your 4th add on to this post? i mean every single day i am on here chitting on you and then you type this nonsensical jibberish. you are as dumb as you look. you are fully aware of this, yes?


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> wtf are you talking about, stupid? is this your 4th add on to this post? i mean every single day i am on here chitting on you and then you type this nonsensical jibberish. you are as dumb as you look. you are fully aware of this, yes?



I don't know if you notice or not but your not really too much of anything here , just THAT GUY ya know theres one in every group ... In other words the ###hole of "AS" and from what I am learning the BUZZ as well ... Maybe when I kick your skinny ### the crew will laugh I would..


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Make sure ya do there oldirty finger .... Tell him the truth though that I have two reasons on making a trip there , I am sure he would be thrilled to see me walk through the gate ...You got my # even know your too much of a ##### to even call me , you afraid of my voice..



another edit. and no i don't have your number. that pm got deleted right after i responded by laughing at you. wtf do i want your number for? what do we have to talk about? all that is needed to be said is being said. i'll let you know what dude thinks about you coming up here and trying to go to work all bruised and stitched up. for free too. 2 lol's!


----------



## treeclimber101

The only reason that people "avoid" confrontation with you is when you get mad you try to get ugly quick , so in most cases I would call you a child who can't take anything negative said to ya , but I know its just here , you must get treated like a mule at work to have so much angst here , cause typing on the computer your safe ...


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> another edit. and no i don't have your number. that pm got deleted right after i responded by laughing at you. wtf do i want your number for? what do we have to talk about? all that is needed to be said is being said. i'll let you know what dude thinks about you coming up here and trying to go to work all bruised and stitched up. for free too. 2 lol's!



Yea let DUDE know ... I will be bruised and stitched up and free labor ...


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know if you notice or not but your not really too much of anything here , just THAT GUY ya know theres one in every group ... In other words the ###hole of "AS" and from what I am learning the BUZZ as well ... Maybe when I kick your skinny ### the crew will laugh I would..



thats great and all. actually is. because as i have stated from the beginning that was my goal. 

to be the biggest internet ass hole i could possibly be and also have the ability to back up all the chit i talk. and it is working.


but if you could, dummy, respond to the post above this one that i have quoted.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> The only reason that people "avoid" confrontation with you is when you get mad you try to get ugly quick , so in most cases I would call you a child who can't take anything negative said to ya , but I know its just here , you must get treated like a mule at work to have so much angst here , cause typing on the computer your safe ...




its not angst, dumbo. 

and i get treated well at work. a pleasure to be there every day.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> thats great and all. actually is. because as i have stated from the beginning that was my goal.
> 
> to be the biggest internet ass hole i could possibly be and also have the ability to back up all the chit i talk. and it is working.
> 
> 
> but if you could, dummy, respond to the post above this one that i have quoted.



But your a punk ... You think that you back what up, humping on the crane WWOOWW another guy who can boom a crane and make a cut , your a # no different that the thousands of other climbers out there and the thousands of wanna be operators , so what .. The only thing working is that you've graduated from the "AS" ###hole to the "AS" joke , I have never seen a larger group of people jump on one person .. So congratulations DONKEY your finally the HEAD OF THE ####face line ....


----------



## treeclimber101

Go to bed OD because if I was JM and I knew that you were representing me to the tree industry , than it would be a sad day...I could give a #### about your crane or chipper its just shiny metal to me , its the people that work it that make the company and if your the best they have to offer than I can see why he needs to blind customers with shiny wheels ...Your at the very least a complete tool , and if I could type unedited than I would finish my thoughts on you...


----------



## oldirty

who? you and tv? thats 2 by my count, dummy. something you haven't figured out yet but i run on hate. more that don't like me the better. 

as i told you before don't be mad at me because i am the type of employee that would never work for a guy like you. people with pride in their work would never work for a hack operation like yours.


where as a guy like me people gladly employ. unlike you who got let go from the other crane game and has now brought that shoddy craftsmanship to the tree game. that is one of the reasons you suck so much, eddie. 

plainly and simply you are the horse chit on the trail of tree and i am the rider of the stallion on the way to bigger and better than what you'll ever be.


----------



## oldirty

i'll be right back. i have to go to the bathroom and take a "buck tree".


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> its the people that work it that make the company and if your the best they have to offer



bingo! about time you started to make some sense, dummy!

why do i still have my job?!?! hmmmmmmmm. maybe because i am for real? 

i will go to bed now, i think. eddie has proven my point. my job is done here.


now i can go to the bathroom and take that mean buck tree that's been bothering me tonight.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> bingo! about time you started to make some sense, dummy!
> 
> why do i still have my job?!?! hmmmmmmmm. maybe because i am for real?
> 
> i will go to bed now, i think. eddie has proven my point. my job is done here.
> 
> 
> now i can go to the bathroom and take that mean buck tree that's been bothering me tonight.



BBBBUUUUUUTTTT YOUR STILL HERE..... Pathetic ..


----------



## treeclimber101

Actually Justin Marquis when you made that big scene last year and left , not one person cared for a second , a few guys even said GOOD BYE and you came back , your right I am wrong your do deserve my pity , you may be the saddest man I have ever met....I will leave you alone since this may be one of the only things you have in life , its cruel of me to make so much fun of you , thats makes me the ###hole in the group..


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually Justin Marquis when you made that big scene last year and left , not one person cared for a second , a few guys even said GOOD BYE and you came back , your right I am wrong your do deserve my pity , you may be the saddest man I have ever met....I will leave you alone since this may be one of the only things you have in life , its cruel of me to make so much fun of you , thats makes me the ###hole in the group..



i thought i just flushed you........ and just to let you know you are the ass hole in any group you stand in. so no matter where you are standing, you are the ass hole.

good night turd i thought i just flushed.


----------



## treevet

intermission....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV0vRqVLtK4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> intermission....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV0vRqVLtK4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sgreanbeans

Trudged through wet snow for most of the day, had my climber go up on a big one, knees were shaking! Had too pull him down, hes not good on the big stuff, putting him on pruning's were he does good work, gonna bring back the wild one, he should be a little tamed and hungry. Ill will be with him so his temper should be in control, as he will not be "in charge" anymore. Its weird, these 2 guys are like polar opposites. Wild thing is a converted hack, while hippie is a Arborist who has not taken the test. Wild thing is awesome on removals, slow on the prunings. While hippie can perfectly prune and quickly, but has little confidence in large removals. Yesterday he was making foolish cuts because he didn't want to walk out a large branch. Had to call it, was watching the clock spin and no wood on the ground but a little brush after 2HOURS! Wish I could merge them!


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


>



what kinda duck you got?

I am a Triumph guy but love the duck...my current ride....


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> what kinda duck you got?
> 
> I am a Triumph guy but love the duck...my current ride....



Looks slow! Probably only goes like 220 or sumtin!
What the hell is a duck?


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Looks slow! Probably only goes like 220 or sumtin!
> What the hell is a duck?



ducati motor pickle


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> ducati motor pickle



Ah, I get it. Had 1 bike when I was in USMC, got me in some trouble! It was a Suzuki 550 ES, not a big bike, i am a small guy, so it was fast with me on it..................until I got blown of the road by GXSR or Ninja!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Trudged through wet snow for most of the day, had my climber go up on a big one, knees were shaking! Had too pull him down, hes not good on the big stuff, putting him on pruning's were he does good work, gonna bring back the wild one, he should be a little tamed and hungry. Ill will be with him so his temper should be in control, as he will not be "in charge" anymore. Its weird, these 2 guys are like polar opposites. Wild thing is a converted hack, while hippie is a Arborist who has not taken the test. Wild thing is awesome on removals, slow on the prunings. While hippie can perfectly prune and quickly, but has little confidence in large removals. Yesterday he was making foolish cuts because he didn't want to walk out a large branch. Had to call it, was watching the clock spin and no wood on the ground but a little brush after 2HOURS! Wish I could merge them!



The merging of the two.. thats funny.

Reminds me of when I was in my early twenties.. I used to use talking to the boss's customers, as practice for when I had my own truck and chipper..


----------



## ducaticorse

The gixxer in the back was converted to a track bike, it's now sporting current digital camo used by US Army, I'll get a pic of that this weekend. Came out the balls..


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> before i respond to this post dan i must know what you speak of with this particular statement.



I speak of YOU! Hey buddy, why is it you go off on these people? I am sorry I called you a wanna buzzard kid with peacock feathers stuck up your ass. It hurt me more than it hurt you though.
Anyway, that's all it seems your good for anymore; To stop by and thrash and that is a sign so I ask you" what is really bothering you?" No problem if you don't want to tell me but for real, you are like a monster. You need an outlet and I don't always tell people what they need.


----------



## tree md

Really OD, you are my buddy and all but calling out a guy who has been in the business since before you were born (not to mention fighting for his country before you were born) on his own thread is disrespectful and quite frankly laughable.

It would serve you well to learn from folks like that, not estrange yourself from them.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Really OD, you are my buddy and all but calling out a guy who has been in the business since before you were born (not to mention fighting for his country before you were born) on his own thread is disrespectful and quite frankly laughable.
> 
> It would serve you well to learn from folks like that, not estrange yourself from them.



Yeah and why pick on The Vet when Duticourse is right there?


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Yeah and why pick on The Vet when Duticourse is right there?



Don't start dan-o


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Don't start dan-o



Ok.


----------



## treemandan

I am trying to think of adages for when a non-business owner digs into a business owner when the non-business owner has such a narrow knowledge base on the whole thing. 
Man if it don't sound like OD is off his rocker and is there a real reason? Has OD fell to trolldom? Tune in next time... I gotta get to the Christmas play, I shaved and everything, this aftershave is making me nauseous and the :newbie: kid almost made me bury him again today. Whooo hoo! One more week. Well, of course, we will see when it gets here.


----------



## treemandan

So anyway I went out with the :newbie: kid for a little today and yeah I went all Dan Murphy on him and tallied his BS to cost me a half hour in three hours and that was all I could take, I shoulda went myself and taken the loader. I told him we what were doing and I still found myself to be hooking up the chipper by self ... with a very cold trans . So I gotta yell over to him sitting in the other truck and he comes over and finally helps then I went around to unlock the hubs he was back in his truck while stuff still needed doing. I told him i wasn't going to pay if I still had to do it myself and his head is not on cleaning up dead maple limbs and sure as #### ain't no good in helping get one down. I wonder if its me or the kid is that assbackwards, you can read him and his head is thinking other than what you are telling him. That might be good for him but sucks if I want to roll instead of jerk around. I told him he needed to hop skip and jump when it was time to hop skip and jump and not cause I was the one telling him. Letting him walk around like that is daaaaangerrrrrrous. He's the type to be looking at his feet when he shoulda been watching his head and not even know the difference. Hell, this guy, who has been lanscaping, don't appreciate the danger. Next time I work with him I am gonna check his peripherals if you know what I mean. I gotta see how easy it would be for me to kill him accidentaly.


----------



## beowulf343

oldirty said:


> i ask you a couple simple questions. you don't answer.
> 
> we offer to take a ride out to see you work on our dime with dinner on us and you don't answer.
> 
> your numbers don't add up and you don't offer any proof. do you get 1099'd at the end of the year?



I've answered every question you've asked me. You probably forgot my answers because you usually don't like the answers, don't believe them, or are too busy trying to shove your own answers down my throat. The only question i haven't answered is who i work for, and that is for two reasons, my boss doesn't want his name in any way associated with marquis's name, and i respect the owner enough that i have no desire to do to his name what you've done to marquis. You are not a good representative for your outfit. If my boss wants his name all over the forums, he should do it himself in the way he wants it done.
(I don't know who this we is, are you now the queen of climbers and using the royal we?)
You are right, i didn't get back to you on coming out, simply because i didn't know what to say after asking my boss. You want it, you got it. The old man has been in this business over thirty-five years, he's got more contacts and knows more people in the tree world than you'd believe. I asked him a couple months back about you riding along for a day, and it was no problem, until i mentioned the outfit you work for. The idea was immediately shut down and i received a definitive no, and a warning that if any of marquis's filth showed up on my site, i'd be down the road. Seems my boss knows your boss and doesn't like what he knows about your boss and the way he runs his outfit. I didn't dig, figured it must be something personal. But since it's his name on the trucks, i've got to respect his wishes. Of course, after the 1099 comment, it kind of makes my wonder if your boss is skeevey enough that he's 1099ing you. To answer your question, no, i'm an employee, always have been for this company. As for proof, what, do you want to see a check stub?? 
But, so you don't accuse me of blaming everything on the boss, what makes you think i'd even want you on my sites? We're not friends. Over the last couple months i've lost any respect i may have had for you. And after you basically called me a liar on these forums twice, odds are if we ever met, i'd knock your teeth down your throat. 



oldirty said:


> i try to find truth to some of your stories but not much of it adds up. too many holes.



This one throws me a bit, since i thought i didn't do much storytelling on this site. I'm not one of the guys who has to do a blow by blow of every job, every day. But, i bet i do know what you are referring to. We make huge dollars on our jobs. I've tried to explain how we do it to you before. My boss's outfit is not a four crew business, it was at that level thirty years ago. But this is about the crew i run. My crew doesn't cover "our home county and the surrounding areas." Other crews handle that. With a crane this size, you run out of work that can make money in an area that small. We travel, ALOT. We cover large chunks of three states. We spend a least three nights a week in a hotel. So how do we find this work? Remember my boss's large contact base-a lot of our work is referrals from other outfits who couldn't do the job, but know of our outfit. And we also have almost a dozen sales guys on the road constantly. Granted, the sales guys find a smaller chunk of our work, but they are out there. 
An example, the last two and a half days we were 120 miles from home and took down seventy-four trees for a commercial contract. We got this job because when the local guys were called in to bid, they knew they couldn't do the job within the time constraints the client wanted (something about budgets or funding-had to be done by a certain date.) So two of the outfits passed along my boss's name and we got the job. And believe me, this was no piddly $5k job. 
I know you are not going to believe me, who cares. But we are not running a little 38 ton crane. We can't afford to do single tree jobs with it. When we pull up to a job, there is usually more than a dozen trees to take care of and we are going to be working in one relatively small area for at least a day. That's how we make our money with this crane, traveling far and doing big jobs or contracts.

And that "mythical 75 ton" spends a lot of nights in holiday inn parking lots. Ain't making money if we've got to drive it 100 miles home every night.


----------



## rwilk

Here are a few pic of a dead red oak taken down in a back yard. Used a crane b/c most of the one side had very brittle dead wood. This tree had already done alot of damage to the neighbors house. Took us 2 days to complete.

Click here to see more pics. 

The climber in the picture is Kevin. He's been doing it along time and is good.


----------



## tree md

rwilk said:


> Here are a few pic of a dead red oak taken down in a back yard. Used a crane b/c most of the one side had very brittle dead wood. This tree had already done alot of damage to the neighbors house. Took us 2 days to complete.
> 
> Click here to see more pics.
> 
> The climber in the picture is Kevin. He's been doing it along time and is good.



OK, so back to the business at hand...

Excellent looking work brudda!

My regards to Kevin.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am not saying nothing at this time. I will bite my tongue!! Some of you know what I mean. Should be good.
Jeff (unless my eye's are fooling me)


----------



## rwilk

thought this was thread for what we've done...

here are a few more pics... I likes pics


----------



## jefflovstrom

OK, I like the big, beefy wood pic's. Good job. So how come your climber had no helmet in the first pic?
Jeff 

I can already hear the big, beefy wood jokes!


----------



## rwilk

yeh sometimes it take me or the owner showing up to remind him... this time it was one of the dead branches... lucky


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah man! Go Kev! .. the secret must be in the rat tail.. whats he running on that bad boy? blaze, tackron (spelling)??

No, nice work, seriously!


----------



## tree md

Welcome to the South Jeff... You prude!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

Looks like some fine work is getting done rope finally is back home,fires lit,water heater is going , dog is running round beating up on her friends lifes almost normal!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like some fine work is getting done rope finally is back home,fires lit,water heater is going , dog is running round beating up on her friends lifes almost normal!



Good to hear you back El Ropeo!

Hope all is well!


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like some fine work is getting done rope finally is back home,fires lit,water heater is going , dog is running round beating up on her friends lifes almost normal!



Here is back to normalcy! 

Welcome home bud.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Welcome to the South Jeff... You prude!!! :greenchainsaw:



I grew up in New Smyrna Beach, Florida.
What is a prude? 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> I grew up in New Smyrna Beach, Florida.
> What is a prude?
> Jeff



A prude is the manager who won't loosen up the chin strap on his helmet a little bit on Fridays and give us all a little... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> A prude is the manager who won't loosen up the chin strap on his helmet a little bit on Fridays and give us all a little... :hmm3grin2orange:



Ew, that is just gross!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Ew, that is just gross!
> Jeff



LMAO Jeff... CTSP or whatever you call yourself... Safety police...

BTW, you can come enforce safety regs on my crew anytime...

But I bet you got some old pics of you climbing without a helmet... Come on Jeff, admit it...


----------



## treemandan

rwilk said:


> thought this was thread for what we've done...
> 
> here are a few more pics... I likes pics



yer boy is allright and I mean Allright. You can see how he is using a thin notch and the hook on the back to bring those babies off. That is a tree a wire core would be handy on.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> LMAO Jeff... CTSP or whatever you call yourself... Safety police...
> 
> BTW, you can come enforce safety regs on my crew anytime...
> 
> But I bet you got some old pics of you climbing without a helmet... Come on Jeff, admit it...



Yeah right.. I tried to get pics outta jeffers on this before I think. You know he's got em!! 

I can honestly say I wear mine all times working these days. I think I started a year or so after I joined here. got sick of hearing how everyone doing treework without one was a "hack". I dont feel right without it now though..


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> yer boy is allright and I mean Allright. You can see how he is using a thin notch and the hook on the back to bring those babies off. That is a tree a wire core would be handy on.



Yeah man! I bet ole Kev could give oldirty a run for his money even! 

..and I'm still trying to figure out how he got that rope braided around the rat tail like that!!


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Yeah right.. I tried to get pics outta jeffers on this before I think. You know he's got em!!
> 
> I can honestly say I wear mine all times working these days. I think I started a year or so after I joined here. got sick of hearing how everyone doing treework without one was a "hack". I dont feel right without it now though..



No way Jeff could admit it. He is a representative for a big company these days and a member and leader of the safety police... He's got to set the example... But we know.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree MDS said:


> I think I started a year or so after I joined here. got sick of hearing how everyone doing treework without one was a "hack". I dont feel right without it now though..



Well any and all PPE is usually a good idea to use. Common sense for the most part to use, and if you use all the time you kind of feel naked without it. But stating somebody who does not use it is a "hack" is a bit of a stretch. Guys make mistakes all the time, simply forget or sometimes get lazy. If you didn't use PPE at all, ever, then I might agree the person is a "hack", or something is missing somewhere. Missing it once does not make a "hack", but none the less is still important to enforce (at least in Canada). The fines can be pretty steep if you get caught.

By the way.. Christmas wishes for all to enjoy :hmm3grin2orange:

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/full/ap/3023160/graphic1.swf


----------



## tree md

Yes, agree. A 70 YO man was killed here a few years ago. Been in the business 40 years or better... I knew him. He was roping a storm damaged limb for his climber and it came loose and killed him when it hit him in the head... I am all for safety these days...


----------



## tree md

Guess who this reminds me of.... Besides myself... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-07_2DWfEmQ


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Yes, agree. A 70 YO man was killed here a few years ago. Been in the business 40 years or better... I knew him. He was roping a storm damaged limb for his climber and it came loose and killed him when it hit him in the head... I am all for safety these days...



I hear ya there..

The only thing I can add to that is that there is no replacement for having the brains (notice I didn't use the term common sense) to actually look out for yourself and your crew. I can say this because I went many, many years (old school) without a single hardhat on the job (for the most part), and nobody was ever hurt.

You have to watch out for the dumb, dumbs. A lot of times its simple things, like they tie on a big saw for you, and while you're pulling it up they go directly underneath it and start trying to (help) you by fiddling with your rope and what not.. well, what if their knot comes undone! I mean you see that saw hanging directly over their head/body, bar and chain downward. It still wouldn't be pretty with or without a hard hat. 

...things like that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> LMAO Jeff... CTSP or whatever you call yourself... Safety police...
> 
> BTW, you can come enforce safety regs on my crew anytime...
> 
> But I bet you got some old pics of you climbing without a helmet... Come on Jeff, admit it...



You know you got me there. Ha! Good one. If you are climbing on a 'bowline on a bight', you probably lack in the area of PPE. Yeah, took a while to get a woman to have babies and me latch on to a great company. But, I just can not find those pic's! Ha ha!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya there..
> 
> The only thing I can add to that is that there is no replacement for having the brains (notice I didn't use the term common sense) to actually look out for yourself and your crew. I can say this because I went many, many years (old school) without a single hardhat on the job (for the most part), and nobody was ever hurt.
> 
> You have to watch out for the dumb, dumbs. A lot of times its simple things, like they tie on a big saw for you, and while you're pulling it up they go directly underneath it and start trying to (help) you by fiddling with your rope and what not.. well, what if their knot comes undone! I mean you see that saw hanging directly over their head/body, bar and chain downward. It still wouldn't be pretty with or without a hard hat.
> 
> ...things like that.



That is actually a great post. I may use it for a ' new hire' safety meeting. Even a pole pruner or what-ever is tied on. One time, a climber's hard hat came to the ground and the ground guy tied it on an in a few seconds it came down on his head. He just felt dumb.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> That is actually a great post. I may use it for a ' new hire' safety meeting. Even a pole pruner or what-ever is tied on. One time, a climber's hard hat came to the ground and the ground guy tied it on an in a few seconds it came down on his head. He just felt dumb.
> Jeff



X2, Good post.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> X2, Good post.



Well, you know I try! lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> X2, Good post.



You could add smiley some time!
Jeff  (I do)


----------



## tree md

Well, I only  when someone is making me money... Got my sister telemarketing this week... And she's got a masters degree... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Nailsbeats

Is Kev stumpin that pig with a 361 or am I seeing things? Maybe he's got er' ported up and the whole bit. All this time a guy only needed 1 saw to take down a 6 footer.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Is Kev stumpin that pig with a 361 or am I seeing things? Maybe he's got er' ported up and the whole bit. All this time a guy only needed 1 saw to take down a 6 footer.



I have done it with xl homie but it sure took a long time compared to the 395!


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya there..
> 
> The only thing I can add to that is that there is no replacement for having the brains (notice I didn't use the term common sense) to actually look out for yourself and your crew. I can say this because I went many, many years (old school) without a single hardhat on the job (for the most part), and nobody was ever hurt.
> 
> You have to watch out for the dumb, dumbs. A lot of times its simple things, like they tie on a big saw for you, and while you're pulling it up they go directly underneath it and start trying to (help) you by fiddling with your rope and what not.. well, what if their knot comes undone! I mean you see that saw hanging directly over their head/body, bar and chain downward. It still wouldn't be pretty with or without a hard hat.
> 
> ...things like that.



Great post..

On common sense point... one might think that it would or should be "common sense" that would be sufficient. Legal definition that I read was "knowledge that should be possessed by the common person". Well, would not the common person not know that it is unsafe to stand under a saw handing above their head :hmm3grin2orange: ... but as you said.. it takes brains. People just get in an hurry, or whatever.. and don't think.


----------



## treevet

prob oughtta have a double tie in on that cut where his buck strap is close to coming off the top after the piece is removed too while we are talking safety police stuff.

tough job well done tho

also would like to point out that that notch would inhibit detachment rather than help it in the situation he was in. the pull is upward and not sideways.


----------



## ducaticorse

Patched a cpl depressions my loader made on the worst laid asphalt driveway I've ever seen.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treevet said:


> prob oughtta have a double tie in on that cut where his buck strap is close to coming off the top after the piece is removed too while we are talking safety police stuff.
> 
> tough job well done tho
> 
> also would like to point out that that notch would inhibit detachment rather than help it in the situation he was in. the pull is upward and not sideways.



I guess it could be called "unnecessary" but how would it inhibit detachment in this particular situation and how he had it rigged?


----------



## ducaticorse

Nailsbeats said:


> I guess it could be called "unnecessary" but how would it inhibit detachment in this particular situation and how he had it rigged?



Crane would have to "pull" one way or the other to break the hinge. Seeing as the boom was angled properly to the angle of the notch, while at the same time not creating too much room for swing, I think it ws a good cut.


----------



## Nailsbeats

ducaticorse said:


> Crane would have to "pull" one way or the other to break the hinge. Seeing as the boom was angled properly to the angle of the notch, while at the same time not creating too much room for swing, I think it ws a good cut.



Isn't he just kinda laying the log into the rigging with that notch and then cutting the hinge completely off, not using the crane to break it all? 

I am not trying to be a douche here.


----------



## ducaticorse

Nailsbeats said:


> Isn't he just kinda laying the log into the rigging with that notch and then cutting the hinge completely off, not using the crane to break it all?
> 
> I am not trying to be a douche here.



Not a douche at all, and it very well coulda been my ignorance. I personaly wouldn't put that size shock load on any crane when I didnt absolutlely have to. I assumed that while making that cut, the load was pretensioned as to not create a shockload on the rigging considering there was a tied in climber making the cut with no where to go. You can tell that because the pick has no tag, and isnt swinging wildly. IMHO, I wouldnt have just notched and backed that huge piece over to a strap and boom while I was tied in there. You can kinda see what I'm talking about in the lift pic. There is no hinge wood, he made enough angle with the notch to back cut an smooth seperate off the trunk. Whats weird is that I don't see any radio coms between the climber and the boom operator...


----------



## treevet

Nailsbeats said:


> I guess it could be called "unnecessary" but how would it inhibit detachment in this particular situation and how he had it rigged?



If you make a front cut on the boom side

Then you bring the finishing cut right into the front cut (no kerf results.... such as in a by pass cut)

Then you have the fulcrum action in the holding wood of the finishing cut opening up (with the crane pulling up) working on the front cut to break the holding wood. Like a pop top can of soft drink.

If you have the notch there is nothing to lever against as the holding wood hinges when you want it to break.

Sure you could feed cable and let it fold over and finally break as the hinge collapses.......but then the butt is going to drop (shock load) and time has elapsed and nothing at all is gained.

There is always such a clean snap off when you are pulling up with a crane if you make a face cut on the boom side half way into the piece and make the finishing cut right into the face cut.

The only exception is when the piece leans away from the boom and behind where you are cutting and it needs to stand up prior to detachment (for your safety while you are attached below the point of the cut) but you only want to get it straight up when the notch collapses and the piece breaks off.

The piece he was cutting was leaning towards the boom and away from the climber so it would not have to pass him to get to the LZ.....no need for a notch.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> If you make a front cut on the boom side
> 
> Then you bring the finishing cut right into the front cut (no kerf results.... such as in a by pass cut)
> 
> Then you have the fulcrum action in the holding wood of the finishing cut opening up (with the crane pulling up) working on the front cut to break the holding wood. Like a pop top can of soft drink.
> 
> If you have the notch there is nothing to lever against as the holding wood hinges when you want it to break.
> 
> Sure you could feed cable and let it fold over and finally break as the hinge collapses.......but then the butt is going to drop (shock load) and time has elapsed and nothing at all is gained.
> 
> There is always such a clean snap off when you are pulling up with a crane if you make a face cut on the boom side half way into the piece and make the finishing cut right into the face cut.
> 
> The only exception is when the piece leans away from the boom and behind where you are cutting and it needs to stand up prior to detachment (for your safety while you are attached below the point of the cut) but you only want to get it straight up when the notch collapses and the piece breaks off.
> 
> The piece he was cutting was leaning towards the boom and away from the climber so it would not have to pass him to get to the LZ.....no need for a notch.



So kinda like what I said?. Or no.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> So kinda like what I said?. Or no.



If you think it was then it was. I agreed on some of what you said, wasn't sure of what you said on some stuff.... thought some further explaination might help and did not understand why you said it was "a good cut" in your first post of 2 on the subject.

There are 2 main crane companies here that do 99 percent of the subbing on crane jobs and I go way back with them. Actually I did tree/crane removals before either one of them ever did. Talking with them they (guys that hire them) use this cut in most cases. It is the "sudden" detachment that keeps you from pinching and bad stuff from happening. If the piece is gonna flip(everyone flips one sometimes as foliage is a little hard to guage) then you just make sure you stay below the cut and away from the butt.

Some people like the "one cut" method like Reg and Justin but IMO you gotta stay in radio contact with the op and get constant adjustment often to unpinch the saw and you don't get detachment until the last fibers are cut.

It works for them I'm sure but you won't see them notching on pieces like that either.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> If you think it was then it was. I agreed on some of what you said, wasn't sure of what you said on some stuff.... thought some further explaination might help and did not understand why you said it was "a good cut" in your first post of 2 on the subject.
> 
> There are 2 main crane companies here that do 99 percent of the subbing on crane jobs and I go way back with them. Actually I did tree/crane removals before either one of them ever did. Talking with them they (guys that hire them) use this cut in most cases. It is the "sudden" detachment that keeps you from pinching and bad stuff from happening. If the piece is gonna flip(everyone flips one sometimes as foliage is a little hard to guage) then you just make sure you stay below the cut and away from the butt.
> 
> Some people like the "one cut" method like Reg and Justin but IMO you gotta stay in radio contact with the op and get constant adjustment often to unpinch the saw and you don't get detachment until the last fibers are cut.
> 
> It works for them I'm sure but you won't see them notching on pieces like that either.


Thats why I said you dont want to "dump" the log over onto the strap and boom using a notch. He back cut that thing with positivelift from the crane the entire time. How he did it? Maybe hand signals, or line of sight. There was no radio com visible between the rane and climber there.
Thats the weird thing I pointed out. No radioto the crane visible. Hand signals?


----------



## treevet

majority of tree crane work across the country is done with hand signals

It is just so unusual to the novice making a cut that is going to be pressured upwards and go upwards.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> majority of tree crane work across the country is done with hand signals
> 
> It is just so unusual to the novice making a cut that is going to be pressured upwards and go upwards.



That one must've been hand signals relayed, cuz that crane operator had no line of sight. That is impressive. My local major crane outfit uses voice activated mikes.


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> That one must've been hand signals relayed, cuz that crane operator had no line of sight. That is impressive. My local major crane outfit uses voice activated mikes.



If I had mt druthers, I'd rather be in direct comm with the boom operator. But the idea of relinquishing ones life to another (relay guy) to get the job done, is a noble one..


----------



## tree md

The guy that taught me had me make a face cut then a back cut just like you mentioned TV. Then he would have me spike down a couple of steps while he snapped the piece off. That was on large spar chunks of course. I used to do a lot of crane work. Haven't done a crane job in over a year... The work is going too cheap here now. Haven't won a bid on a crane job in quite some time and I refuse to do it for peanuts...

Got woke up by my phone ringing... I missed the call from one of my groundies. When I called back it went straight to voice mail. I can't imagine he would be calling this late unless he was in trouble... He has really been getting his life on track. Just got him a truck and a nice house out in the sticks. His girlfriend was supposed to move here from GA last weekend and stood him up. I hope like hell he hasn't done something stupid like go out and get a DUI...

Why the hell can't these guys just live a quite life and stay out of trouble??? I'll be damned if I'm going to let a woman screw with my head so bad that I go out and do things to self destruct... You would think that by the time someone is in their 40's they would learn to stay out of trouble...


----------



## tree md

ducaticorse said:


> If I had mt druthers, I'd rather be in direct comm with the boom operator. But the idea of relinquishing ones life to another (relay guy) to get the job done, is a noble one..



The crane service I use will usually send a site manager out when there is no line of site and you are doing blind picks. The site manager has extensive experience and operator is no rookie himself. The site manager will call commands over the radio when there is no line of sight for signals. They're pretty smooth. I did three huge removals with them in 10 hours the first time we worked together. All three trees where behind the house and in the blind.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treevet said:


> If you make a front cut on the boom side
> 
> Then you bring the finishing cut right into the front cut (no kerf results.... such as in a by pass cut)
> 
> Then you have the fulcrum action in the holding wood of the finishing cut opening up (with the crane pulling up) working on the front cut to break the holding wood. Like a pop top can of soft drink.
> 
> If you have the notch there is nothing to lever against as the holding wood hinges when you want it to break.
> 
> Sure you could feed cable and let it fold over and finally break as the hinge collapses.......but then the butt is going to drop (shock load) and time has elapsed and nothing at all is gained.
> 
> There is always such a clean snap off when you are pulling up with a crane if you make a face cut on the boom side half way into the piece and make the finishing cut right into the face cut.
> 
> The only exception is when the piece leans away from the boom and behind where you are cutting and it needs to stand up prior to detachment (for your safety while you are attached below the point of the cut) but you only want to get it straight up when the notch collapses and the piece breaks off.
> 
> The piece he was cutting was leaning towards the boom and away from the climber so it would not have to pass him to get to the LZ.....no need for a notch.




I can dig that. 

Seems like the cut he used is a combination of the straight through cut and the pop top cut you are talking about. He has to chisel away at the hinge to release the piece one fiber at a time (no help from the closing kerf like a pop top cut), but the notch creates a true hinge which alows him to keep his saw free while tripping the final fibers (the weakness of the straight through cut).


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> I can dig that.
> 
> Seems like the cut he used is a combination of the straight through cut and the pop top cut you are talking about. He has to chisel away at the hinge to release the piece one fiber at a time (no help from the closing kerf like a pop top cut), but the notch creates a true hinge which alows him to keep his saw free while tripping the final fibers (the weakness of the straight through cut).



I see exactly what you're saying nails. Makes perfect sense to me.. but then, I'm no crane boy..


----------



## treevet

Nailsbeats said:


> I can dig that.
> 
> Seems like the cut he used is a combination of the straight through cut and the pop top cut you are talking about. He has to chisel away at the hinge to release the piece one fiber at a time (no help from the closing kerf like a pop top cut), but the notch creates a true hinge which alows him to keep his saw free while tripping the final fibers (the weakness of the straight through cut).



I see your thinking but again the thinking is flawed because we think in terms of a piece either 1.) being pulled sideways or 2.)free falling sideways........in our day to day cuts we make (not upwards)

The crane cannot pull sideways without pulling up and/or moving the sheave from over the piece (causing a drastic movement of the piece to the crane when it detaches). When it pulls up it is reluctant to allow the notch to close......unless you feed or slack cable. When you feed/slack cable the piece is gonna fall off the butt and maybe get into trouble or cause a safety issue for the climber.

I used to do a lot of notching when I first started on cranes too. Hard to lose old habits.

BTW....with the pop top cut I have never got pinched,......or lost a saw out of my hands from a kerf.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I see exactly what you're saying nails. Makes perfect sense to me.. but then, I'm a gay boy..



don't be so hard on yourself :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I see your thinking but again the thinking is flawed because we think in terms of a piece either 1.) being pulled sideways or 2.)free falling sideways........in our day to day cuts we make (not upwards)
> 
> The crane cannot pull sideways without pulling up and/or moving the sheave from over the piece (causing a drastic movement of the piece to the crane when it detaches). When it pulls up it is reluctant to allow the notch to close......unless you feed or slack cable. When you feed/slack cable the piece is gonna fall off the butt and maybe get into trouble or cause a safety issue for the climber.
> 
> I used to do a lot of notching when I first started on cranes too. Hard to lose old habits.
> 
> BTW....with the pop top cut I have never got pinched,......or lost a saw out of my hands from a kerf.



I think nails is just talking (from what i understand) about isolating the area of potential bar pinch, to the straight line of the kerf.. as it seems all the pinching comes from the last bit of the cut usually when the piece is cut straight through.. but then I dont really care about crane work, as I am just a gay boy anyway .. right pops! (oh, and I owe you an altered quote..should be fun!) 

Oil changes and maintenance today..


----------



## Blakesmaster

What I've learned is to try and identify the pinch side before you cut and cut that part first, then follow through to the other side. Easier said than done.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I think nails is just talking (from what i understand) about isolating the area of potential bar pinch, to the straight line of the kerf.. as it seems all the pinching comes from the last bit of the cut usually when the piece is cut straight through.. but then I dont really care about crane work, as I am just a gay boy anyway .. right pops! (oh, and I owe you an altered quote..should be fun!)
> ..



pb is a mf eh mds?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> What I've learned is to try and identify the pinch side before you cut and cut that part first, then follow through to the other side. Easier said than done.



try that pop cut sometime blakes

just imagine if you got almost to the end of the "one cut" method and "pop" it jumps right off (but it can't do that in that cut as there is no opportunity)


----------



## tree md

I'm Christmas partying today. Going to a friend's (and client was well as an excellent referral) Christmas party today. Family and friends deal. He is Italian and has a large Italian family... Lots of good eats. Can't wait, I love Italian food. Especially homemade. 

I am doing a little backsliding... I've lost 25 pounds in the past couple/few months and am back down to a 34" waist. Nice to be able to bend over and tie your shoes... Oh well, it's Christmas, I'll starve myself next month.

My groundie text me this morning and apologized for calling so late. Said he was depressed. I told him no problem, that I was just glad he was not in trouble. Asked to borrow my tent and says he's going camping for a couple of weeks... I told him no problem and to stay out of trouble. Jeez, who does he think I am, Dr. Phill???


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> try that pop cut sometime blakes
> 
> just imagine if you got almost to the end of the "one cut" method and "pop" it jumps right off (but it can't do that in that cut as there is no opportunity)



What's the "pop cut" again, TV?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> What's the "pop cut" again, TV?



cut half way in on the face cut on the crane side (with the choke on the top and side away from the crane) 

finishing cut comes exactly into the face cut without either side hitting the face cut first.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> I'm Christmas partying today. Going to a friend's (and client was well as an excellent referral) Christmas party today. Family and friends deal. He is Italian and has a large Italian family... Lots of good eats. Can't wait, I love Italian food. Especially homemade.
> 
> I am doing a little backsliding... I've lost 25 pounds in the past couple/few months and am back down to a 34" waist. Nice to be able to bend over and tie your shoes... Oh well, it's Christmas, I'll starve myself next month.
> 
> My groundie text me this morning and apologized for calling so late. Said he was depressed. I told him no problem, that I was just glad he was not in trouble. Asked to borrow my tent and says he's going camping for a couple of weeks... I told him no problem and to stay out of trouble. Jeez, who does he think I am, Dr. Phill???



Hava good time Dr. hil...I mean Larry. Congrats on the weight loss


Anybody know how to get a stinko NFL game on the puter (Bungals and Brownies) for free?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> cut half way in on the face cut on the crane side (with the choke on the top and side away from the crane)
> 
> finishing cut comes exactly into the face cut without either side hitting the face cut first.



Seems like the same concept as the one cut. Get rid of the pinch then lay into the rest. I've used that when positioning for the one cut was too much of a pain. Difficult to get those two cuts to line up perfect though. When I do the one cut I usually walk the saw around after getting rid of the pinch and then follow through back to the center of the piece. Sometimes flipping the saw and sticking it back in the kerf to avoid continually repositioning.


----------



## tree md

Don't know but it's starting to look like Kansas City is in for a long day. Not really a fan of either team but I've been pulling for the Rams this year since they picked up Bradford from OU.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Seems like the same concept as the one cut. Get rid of the pinch then lay into the rest. I've used that when positioning for the one cut was too much of a pain. Difficult to get those two cuts to line up perfect though. When I do the one cut I usually walk the saw around after getting rid of the pinch and then follow through back to the center of the piece. Sometimes flipping the saw and sticking it back in the kerf to avoid continually repositioning.



On a large spar just reach around and cut a mark where you can see to continue your back cut and make it match the face cut.


----------



## tree md

BTW, that also works well when you are notching and dropping large diameter trees. You can mark the correct height you need to make your back cut.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> BTW, that also works well when you are notching and dropping large diameter trees. You can mark the correct height you need to make your back cut.



Yeah for you guys without x ray vision :monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> BTW, that also works well when you are notching and dropping large diameter trees. You can mark the correct height you need to make your back cut.



I use that method pretty regularly. I try to be super precise with the crane work so there's no overlap and risk of pinch, shock load or losing the saw. Getting it perfect will just take some time.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> I can dig that.
> 
> Seems like the cut he used is a combination of the straight through cut and the pop top cut you are talking about. He has to chisel away at the hinge to release the piece one fiber at a time (no help from the closing kerf like a pop top cut), but the notch creates a true hinge which alows him to keep his saw free while tripping the final fibers (the weakness of the straight through cut).



If you look at any of my crane work you can see I make a downward backcut that terminates at the front cut. This make a ledge that blocks yer face. And I don't like to lift my 44 very high so I stand up on my cuts for control and to keep the dust out of my face. When I see the cuts match I yank the saw the bend my knees putting me below the top of the trunk. Usually the peice is still sitting there til I have to move my hand , say something or look over at the OP with a confused look? I dunno happens everytime.
You can make notches but then the front cut is opposite to the boom on spar cuts and is a waste of time in most cases but you have to read the wood and its sometimes sensible. Usually on outstrectched limbs I will notch them while the cable pulls and that is pretty dam easy to. Just take time to get into the best position and you can move while the crane pulls the notch through and off. Saves time rather than setting spiders sometimes and is easier if the DZ is tight.
I usually save the spiders for tops that will flip ( though I will flip a small top and not care, a big one? NO!) or twist.
I think the most problems with cranes is taking to big or the outriggers need pads. Other than that if you can run then run it even if you don't need it. Much better to put the mess where you want it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> I'm Christmas partying today. Going to a friend's (and client was well as an excellent referral) Christmas party today. Family and friends deal. He is Italian and has a large Italian family... Lots of good eats. Can't wait, I love Italian food. Especially homemade.
> 
> I am doing a little backsliding... I've lost 25 pounds in the past couple/few months and am back down to a 34" waist. Nice to be able to bend over and tie your shoes... Oh well, it's Christmas, I'll starve myself next month.
> 
> My groundie text me this morning and apologized for calling so late. Said he was depressed. I told him no problem, that I was just glad he was not in trouble. Asked to borrow my tent and says he's going camping for a couple of weeks... I told him no problem and to stay out of trouble. Jeez, who does he think I am, Dr. Phill???



Well, you are md. 
Merry Christmas!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

I told the :newbie: kid that I hollered at him even when he wasn't there.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> The guy that taught me had me make a face cut then a back cut just like you mentioned TV. Then he would have me spike down a couple of steps while he snapped the piece off. That was on large spar chunks of course. I used to do a lot of crane work. Haven't done a crane job in over a year... The work is going too cheap here now. Haven't won a bid on a crane job in quite some time and I refuse to do it for peanuts...
> 
> Got woke up by my phone ringing... I missed the call from one of my groundies. When I called back it went straight to voice mail. I can't imagine he would be calling this late unless he was in trouble... He has really been getting his life on track. Just got him a truck and a nice house out in the sticks. His girlfriend was supposed to move here from GA last weekend and stood him up. I hope like hell he hasn't done something stupid like go out and get a DUI...
> 
> Why the hell can't these guys just live a quite life and stay out of trouble??? I'll be damned if I'm going to let a woman screw with my head so bad that I go out and do things to self destruct... You would think that by the time someone is in their 40's they would learn to stay out of trouble...



You would think but I find it hard to do myself but I see what you are saying and try to abide.


----------



## paccity

went up and played in the snow and cut a truck load of some nice doug thats been down four a couple . got home and make the kids get to work.lol , they love me lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> If you look at any of my crane work you can see I make a downward backcut that terminates at the front cut. This make a ledge that blocks yer face. And I don't like to lift my 44 very high so I stand up on my cuts for control and to keep the dust out of my face. When I see the cuts match I yank the saw the bend my knees putting me below the top of the trunk. Usually the peice is still sitting there til I have to move my hand , say something or look over at the OP with a confused look? I dunno happens everytime.
> You can make notches but then the front cut is opposite to the boom on spar cuts and is a waste of time in most cases but you have to read the wood and its sometimes sensible. Usually on outstrectched limbs I will notch them while the cable pulls and that is pretty dam easy to. Just take time to get into the best position and you can move while the crane pulls the notch through and off. Saves time rather than setting spiders sometimes and is easier if the DZ is tight.
> I usually save the spiders for tops that will flip ( though I will flip a small top and not care, a big one? NO!) or twist.
> I think the most problems with cranes is taking to big or the outriggers need pads. Other than that if you can run then run it even if you don't need it. Much better to put the mess where you want it.



Yup, the ledge cut I call that one. I use that when capping stumps sometimes, just to nip that last little bit.


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> I think nails is just talking (from what i understand) about isolating the area of potential bar pinch, to the straight line of the kerf.. as it seems all the pinching comes from the last bit of the cut usually when the piece is cut straight through.. but then I dont really care about crane work, as I am just a gay boy anyway .. right pops! (oh, and I owe you an altered quote..should be fun!)
> 
> Oil changes and maintenance today..



Yup, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Yup, that's what I was talking about.



My comprehension must be better than I thought.


----------



## treemandan

Should change the topic to " what you have could done today" cause I didn't plug in the truck last night.
Its been starting OK but I knew better to let it go and I did. So I plugged it in and will check in an hour. The thing seems to be hot if I keep it in all night so it might be ready to run by then. I can still do what I need to get done today if it works out.
I will tell you after finishing the last jobs and the one old lady telling me that her son ( and landscape business owner) is down in Guatamala with his crew of Gautamalians running his business I am about ready to bust. I say, I say, I dunno what to say except I gotta go hook up a plow.
Everybody was thinking it was gonna snow but I still have to put that angle piston on so its not gonna snow til a little bit after that.


----------



## treemandan

So BANG! Its done! I put about an hour into installing the angle cylinder then went and checked the hpop which was a little low, understandably from the previous cranking. I filled it up, the oil was sloooooooow but she fired next thing after warming the plugs.
So I went to drop a nasty pole. I say nasty as in it had no value and awkward. Not much but I had a little more than a have load of chips plus all the broken tip from the thing being dead. I climbed it to send it over the shrubs and the wire previously, had the:newbie: kid watch his feet while I did it.
So I loaded to full and off to dump then back to find Christmas packages in the mail then hooked the plow to the truck, bled it out and parked it until I ever need it. i will get the salt down soon.
As I shut the garage door I remembered I had not plugged in the other truck...


----------



## treemandan

And now wife rolls in. Timing is key. I should hit rush hour.


----------



## swyman

We took down 2 trees on a busy 2 lane and did a lane closure for safety. I also ran my first Husky, a 385XP. Must say I kinda liked it. I think it ran better than my MS460. Oh well!


----------



## ropensaddle

swyman said:


> We took down 2 trees on a busy 2 lane and did a lane closure for safety. I also ran my first Husky, a 385XP. Must say I kinda liked it. I think it ran better than my MS460. Oh well!



Husky converting the truth out of stihlhead one at a time:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Well after jacking around for half the morning I got out and bid a job... Referral on a commercial gig, clearing a fence line where they have already demoed the old fence. About a hundred feet to clear. Mostly 2 and 3 inch brush. I've got one Hackberry that is around 12"-14" and maybe 16' tall... Cake job. I should have it done in 2 hours... And it should cover all of the money I've spent on Christmas gifts this year. 

Oh yeah, besides that I finished my Christmas shopping as well as bought some more crap that I don't need for myself.


----------



## tree md

And here's the kicker... This really made my day... I found longneck bottles of beer on sale for $6.49 a twelve pack... I bought two... That's a case of longnecks for $13.00!!! It's Bush beer but I don't give a rat's ass, I'm not picky... Merry Christmas to me!!! :yoyo:


----------



## ducaticorse

*Good day!*

Noticed a CL add looking for various tree equipment pieces, and personnel over the last week to sub out. I sent the poster a message to see if he wanted to sub out the whole job without having any info on it (20 min away) he actually called me, (first smart thing he had done yet involving this job).

I get down there and find out it's a pretty big 20 plus tree removal and grind project. He was trying to do it in an f350 pick up, and one climber, (and I use that term VERY LOOSELY) and underbid the job by about $1800 to boot.

He had had it at that point so I asked to speak with the owner of the property, and ended up selling an $8300 job to start immediately. I priced it out at 3 days removal, and about a day grinding, and cleaning grinds. Not a bad fishing expediton if do say so myself. See? CL isn't THAT bad
:greenchainsaw:

Also managed to pic up another 2 maples worth $2500 bucks on a separate job site. Not a bad day all said and done....


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Noticed a CL add looking for various tree equipment pieces, and personnel over the last week to sub out. I sent the poster a message to see if he wanted to sub out the whole job without having any info on it (20 min away) he actually called me, (first smart thing he had done yet involving this job).
> 
> I get down there and find out it's a pretty big 20 plus tree removal and grind project. He was trying to do it in an f350 pick up, and one climber, (and I use that term VERY LOOSELY) and underbid the job by about $1800 to boot.
> 
> He had had it at that point so I asked to speak with the owner of the property, and ended up selling an $8300 job to start immediately. I priced it out at 3 days removal, and about a day grinding, and cleaning grinds. Not a bad fishing expediton if do say so myself. See? CL isn't THAT bad
> :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Also managed to pic up another 2 maples worth $2500 bucks on a separate job site. Not a bad day all said and done....



Not to be trying to call you out but do you have pics?


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Not to be trying to call you out but do you have pics?



I will post them up tomorrow it's a great job. Do you want to see the maples too? That job is separate.


----------



## tree md

Nearly 11K sold and booked in a day... Now that's what I call a good Christmas...


----------



## ducaticorse

tree md said:


> Nearly 11K sold and booked in a day... Now that's what I call a good Christmas...



Pics will be up tomorrow. I'm inerested in seeing what you guys would have put for numbers on the jobs. I think I did pretty good especially taking into account the time of year. Everybody is discounting rates to keep busy.


----------



## tree md

ducaticorse said:


> Pics will be up tomorrow. I'm inerested in seeing what you guys would have put for numbers on the jobs. I think I did pretty good especially taking into account the time of year. Everybody is discounting rates to keep busy.



I'll say. I thought I was doing well with my little $600 half day gig tomorrow during the week of Christmas...

BTW, not questioning you, I'm just a little envious...


----------



## ducaticorse

tree md said:


> I'll say. I thought I was doing well with my little $600 half day gig tomorrow during the week of Christmas...
> 
> BTW, not questioning you, I'm just a little envious...



Oh, I didn't think you were. dan-o asked for the pics.. It's kinda weird, I've been getting called out to a lot of big jobs in the last few weeks. I priced a 25 tree plus lot clearing in Brookline on Saturday, and a 4 big oak 3 big maple removal in Tewksbury on Friday. If those happen to come through we'll be off to a fantastic start for 2011...


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Oh, I didn't think you were. dan-o asked for the pics.. It's kinda weird, I've been getting called out to a lot of big jobs in the last few weeks. I priced a 25 tree plus lot clearing in Brookline on Saturday, and a 4 big oak 3 big maple removal in Tewksbury on Friday. If those happen to come through we'll be off to a fantastic start for 2011...



what kinda equipment do you have?


----------



## treevet

swyman said:


> We took down 2 trees on a busy 2 lane and did a lane closure for safety. I also ran my first Husky, a 385XP. Must say I kinda liked it. I think it ran better than my MS460. Oh well!



my ex'es parents had a husky (woof)


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> what kinda equipment do you have?



88 F600 chip dump
97 GMC 7500 Forrestry package
74 GMC 6500 Logger with a Prentice 110
97 Bandit 150 (weakest link) 
H 395xp
H 372xp
H 346xp
H 338xpt
H334t
H145BT
H155BT
MS200T
Bunch of ropes slings and blocks
Liability
Workman's comp
Full coverage on all vehicles/chipper

Sub out my grinding


----------



## tree md

Yes, I don't want to jinx anything but I think we are in for a great year next year. 

I used to play football against Tewksbury...


----------



## ducaticorse

tree md said:


> Yes, I don't want to jinx anything but I think we are in for a great year next year.
> 
> I used to play football against Tewksbury...



I like your optimism.. Did you used to live in MA? How'd you play Tewks?


----------



## tree md

Yep, I went to school in Chelmsford and Westford when I was a kid. Lived in Mass for my junior high and high school years.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree md said:


> Yep, I went to school in Chelmsford and Westford when I was a kid. Lived in Mass for my junior high and high school years.



That'll do it. How'd you end up in Oklahoma?!


----------



## tree md

ducaticorse said:


> That'll do it. How'd you end up in Oklahoma?!



LOL, long story. I've been all over the country... East coast anyway. I am a Southern boy born and bred though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

We had a little excitement yesterday, started a simple removal for an old family friend, easy job. Started the day and weather was ok, a little snow was coming in so I wanted to get the trucks in place before the roads got bad. We get set up, start work and the bottom falls out, 3" of snow in 2 hours! WTF! Snow was supposed to change to rain, but never got warm enough, hello blizzard! Then after working in it all day, we get heading to the house and my phone starts blowing up, some lady desperately trying to get in touch with me about a emergency tree job, I GET ALL EXCITED!
Finally track her down...................................................
Emergency? 
She couldn't get her dish installed till the tree was trimmed away from the roof for signal! WOW!
Gonna go bid both her trees for full pruning today!
Emergency! I suppose!
I would think it was too, if my cable was out! Gotta watch AX-MEN/Swamp Loggers!


----------



## treevet

If they say it is an emergency ....it is an emergency....and so it is invoiced 

I adore emergencies.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, long story. I've been all over the country... East coast anyway. I am a Southern boy born and bred though.



Whiff whiff; hmmmm, I smells me a yank


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Whiff whiff; hmmmm, I smells me a yank



Is that defined as anyone born north of your northern most kin?


----------



## treeslayer

tree md said:


> LOL, long story. I've been all over the country... East coast anyway. I am a Southern boy born and bred though.



where was ya born?

Southern VA is my birthright.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Lynn, Mass. Essex county. Yank?
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Lynn, Mass. Essex county. Yank?
> Jeff



I knew there was way more wrong with you than meets the eye.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> We had a little excitement yesterday, started a simple removal for an old family friend, easy job. Started the day and weather was ok, a little snow was coming in so I wanted to get the trucks in place before the roads got bad. We get set up, start work and the bottom falls out, 3" of snow in 2 hours! WTF! Snow was supposed to change to rain, but never got warm enough, hello blizzard! Then after working in it all day, we get heading to the house and my phone starts blowing up, some lady desperately trying to get in touch with me about a emergency tree job, I GET ALL EXCITED!
> Finally track her down...................................................
> Emergency?
> She couldn't get her dish installed till the tree was trimmed away from the roof for signal! WOW!
> Gonna go bid both her trees for full pruning today!
> Emergency! I suppose!
> I would think it was too, if my cable was out! Gotta watch AX-MEN/Swamp Loggers!


Hey emergency work is good work either way ya cut it , just showing up to estimate usually in those situations almost guarantees ya something out of it .. I always take there emerg. as my emerg...Did ya get your heat working ???


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We were in the my back acre doing a cut and burn of brush, and my old piles scattered along the fence-line. I have an armload of buckthorn and prairie plants, about to throw them onto the fire, when there is a flair-up  singes of my beard, stash, edges of my eyebrows and sideburns. Had to trim off the beard and stash for the first time in over ten years  Diane has never seen me without one, she's in for a surprise


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> We get set up, start work and the bottom falls out, 3" of snow in 2 hours! WTF! Snow was supposed to change to rain, but never got warm enough, hello blizzard!


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


>



What is this mystical creature you call 'SNOW?'
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Is that defined as anyone born north of your northern most kin?



Lol yup that will work but I have found diverse species of yank. For instance from Mi to Pa over to Kansas up to Ut are almost southern types anymore fishermen,hunting outdoors-men folks like us down here. East of that you still have a few but they get much more spotty except NH and I was surprised Maine. I am really meaning city slicker nose high in the air are the only types I don't get along with to much and hell we have many of them here lol. I got in scraps living in Mi, cause; if you talk slow with a draw, the up tight quick talking city types think your stupid. Hell it is really just a big joke anymore but it was not in the day , I used to take offense fast when one says; what, am I talkin to fast for ya lol. I used to take offense rather easy though, now I just smile. Anyway no offense meant many of you northern bros aight, aight? I was merely pickin which we do to each other down here lol.


----------



## tree md

treeslayer said:


> where was ya born?
> 
> Southern VA is my birthright.



Florida... Is that far enough South for ya??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> We were in the my back acre doing a cut and burn of brush, and my old piles scattered along the fence-line. I have an armload of buckthorn and prairie plants, about to throw them onto the fire, when there is a flair-up  singes of my beard, stash, edges of my eyebrows and sideburns. Had to trim off the beard and stash for the first time in over ten years  Diane has never seen me without one, she's in for a surprise



Pics or it didn't happen!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Florida... Is that far enough South for ya??? :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh an eastie beastie:jawdrop:


----------



## tree md

So today... I was working by myself clearing this fenceline where they have demoed the old chainlink (still tore up a chain) and are building a new one. Referral work from my buds building the fence ( a good fence man is excellent to know if you do tree work for very long)...

Anyway, I subbed the stumps out to my stump guy (mostly because he is a friend and has three kids to buy gifts for) and he showed up with his brother in law who's father did tree work and he has done it since he has been in diapers... Talk about Wild Thing... I really like this dude. He has his own gig and owns his own 17 ton crane. Everytime he shows up on my job he just goes to work... I mean he is the type of dude that has been doing it all his life and and cannot just sit back and watch... This was a cake job, mostly brushy #### bit I had two Elms that ended up being around a foot diameter and one was around 16" and 20' tall... I was working by myself because all of my guys are out of town and my whole purpose for this job was to play with my new pole pruner... I wanted to take the entire tree down with my new power pruner... It was just me and I was playing. Anyway, my buds show up and my stumpers BIL strapped on his climbing gear first thing and climbed my tree that I wanted to take down with my PP. LOL, he said don't worry about this one, gotcha bro. This dude is truly the wild thing. He don't give a rats ass. Been doing it his whole life and just loves the work. Anyway he strapped on his climbing gear, dropped the tree and helped me load it while my stump sub ground the stumps out. We shot the #### for about an hour. My stumper was going to pay me $50 for the price I got him on the stumps but I told him to give it to his BIL. BIL told me to call him if I need the crane and said Merry Christmas. He works his ass off everytime he shows up on one of my jobs and refuses money if I try to pay him directly... Nice to have friends.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> So today... I was working by myself clearing this fenceline where they have demoed the old chainlink (still tore up a chain) and are building a new one. Referral work from my buds building the fence ( a good fence man is excellent to know if you do tree work for very long)...
> 
> Anyway, I subbed the stumps out to my stump guy (mostly because he is a friend and has three kids to buy gifts for) and he showed up with his brother in law who's father did tree work and he has done it since he has been in diapers... Talk about Wild Thing... I really like this dude. He has his own gig and owns his own 17 ton crane. Everytime he shows up on my job he just goes to work... I mean he is the type of dude that has been doing it all his life and and cannot just sit back and watch... This was a cake job, mostly brushy #### bit I had two Elms that ended up being around a foot diameter and one was around 16" and 20' tall... I was working by myself because all of my guys are out of town and my whole purpose for this job was to play with my new pole pruner... I wanted to take the entire tree down with my new power pruner... It was just me and I was playing. Anyway, my buds show up and my stumpers BIL strapped on his climbing gear first thing and climbed my tree that I wanted to take down with my PP. LOL, he said don't worry about this one, gotcha bro. This dude is truly the wild thing. He don't give a rats ass. Been doing it his whole life and just loves the work. Anyway he strapped on his climbing gear, dropped the tree and helped me load it while my stump sub ground the stumps out. We shot the #### for about an hour. My stumper was going to pay me $50 for the price I got him on the stumps but I told him to give it to his BIL. BIL told me to call him if I need the crane and said Merry Christmas. He works his ass off everytime he shows up on one of my jobs and refuses money if I try to pay him directly... Nice to have friends.



Sounds like a blessing bro  Oh and I would no flip ya crap if I did not like ya lol


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



x2:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GLOBOTREE

*The woodsman*

Well today was a good one for sure, I have a client who desperately wanted to save a big old acer saccarinum in front of their home last summer I tried nearly everything to reverse the decline. My associate bet me 90$ that one year from the date we were there that the Tree would be dead, I won the Bet. It was Canada Day, July1 2009 when we bet. So july 1 2010, i went to the Tree and sure enough it developed foliage. I received a call around sept 1 and the client requested i drop by to assess the Tree again. It was struggling badly, they requested it be removed. I told them in 2009 after they invested quite a bit to try and save it that if it was going to die, I would not charge them for removal, just the boyz were to get their labour$. So today I went in bright and early temperature around -17 celcius, and climbed up and gave it a trim. Shortened the width and installed a bull rope. Hooked the big boy up to the come-a-long onto my 97 sierra hitch and cut the gob.
Put a nice back cut in and my boy began to winch `er. Five minutes later the massive chunk of hardwoods were laying in two feet of snow for the first time in history. I sliced it and diced it, then delivered it to another woodsman who was willing to pay a fair buck for unseasoned unsplit fresh woods. The Client paid well beyond what we agreed on, christmas bonus bucks. I declined at first, but who can refuse bonus bucks. That was my day 2day in case anyone was wonderin! hope y`all had a good one 2. :chainsawguy:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds like a blessing bro  Oh and I would no flip ya crap if I did not like ya lol



I would never #### you rope... Your my favorite turd!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I would never #### you rope... Your my favorite turd!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp ah


----------



## Damon

have spent the last 4 days running my logsplitter to try and get some of the wood Ive collected this fall split up as fast as I can split it it seems like people stop by and buy it...Ill tell you what after 30ish hours of splitting Ive had enough for a while but it is nice to have a little money to spend on the wife for Christmas, this evening my saws all got there christmas presents in the form of 7 new plugs and air filters 7 new chains 4 new bars and 1 new clutch, their all cleaned up again and ready to rip


----------



## tree md

Damon said:


> have spent the last 4 days running my logsplitter to try and get some of the wood Ive collected this fall split up as fast as I can split it it seems like people stop by and buy it...Ill tell you what after 30ish hours of splitting Ive had enough for a while but it is nice to have a little money to spend on the wife for Christmas, this evening my saws all got there christmas presents in the form of 7 new plugs and air filters 7 new chains 4 new bars and 1 new clutch, their all cleaned up again and ready to rip



Merry Christmas Damon, My power pruner got a new KNG spark plug today as well... Even though I didn't get a chance to use it as much as I wanted to...


----------



## oldirty

beowulf343 said:


> Seems my boss knows your boss and doesn't like what he knows about your boss and the way he runs his outfit. I didn't dig, figured it must be something personal.
> 
> Of course, after the 1099 comment, it kind of makes my wonder if your boss is skeevey enough that he's 1099ing you.
> 
> 
> And after you basically called me a liar on these forums twice, odds are if we ever met, i'd knock your teeth down your throat. .




actually took a few days to cool off and not post in anger or whatever. 

the only way your boss would know mine is if your company was one the "local" companies we embarrassed down in nyc. or if you guys are also a line clearance company as well and came down doing the beat up work they do.... 

marquis tree has a great reputation around our area and wherever we travel to. marquis tree is 100% legit and btb. everyone is on tree comp. everyone. we get vaca, health and retirement bs. all that good stuff. i too am an employee. what your boss has heard is sour grapes from people who have seen him grow and surpass all they ever dreamed of. i don't hang my hat on a losing horse. go check out our angieslist and other places of reference. customers are happy with us. thats why i worked 60 hours last week. in our area and not traveling to 3 different states.

you don't think what i write gets read? nothing i say here on these sites tie in my employer to what i say so they don't give a chit. just because i come on here and break balls makes me a rep of the company? i don't think so. 

anyway just humor me then, andy. take a pic of your boot next to the 8675's out rigger pad. its the same as the 90ton. be able to recognize it. same thing with the grapple of your chipper..... its not that hard. 

hell man. the way i see it is that buffalo isn't that big of an area and out of all the companies i found none had the set up of what you speak. surely some one out there has to have heard of your company? anyone i have asked says they've never heard of you. 

and hey we do the many tree gigs as well. the one crane tree jobs are for the b crew. i've worked for the state the feds and the towns. that chit ain't that big a deal. 

and on a side not you are too far well spoken for a farm boy with no college education who been rip'n trees for his whole career.

anyway, i hope our paths do cross someday soon.


----------



## tree md

OD, you are always a representative for the company and eyes are always on you... You are a great crane technician, on that there is no doubt. But bro, there is life beyond Marquis tree and I'll guarantee you you will learn that someday. Nothing wrong with a little team spirit but believe me, you will move on some day.

Learn from your elders and don't burn bridges...


----------



## oldirty

treevet. jm wanted me to let you know he paid cash for that grapple and was wondering if you knew how much an acre of industrial was worth in this part of mass. 

but in a different direction i do feel the need to once again say that i maaaay have said some more things in a manner in which does not reflect kindly upon your business and yet again i also know that much of it is unfounded. enjoy your time with your new crane.

i will do my best to not get you into your elmer fudd routine. but let me know when you want some help in the crane game and we can pop top and 1 cut a few trees till both our pockets are full of hard earned bueno. 


101. while it maybe hard to repair anything of what we may have ever had respect wise towards each other i am going to maybe just try ignore you in the tree world. it'll be hard but i'll see what i can do.

you can come up for your free day of labor. thats cool. but if you want to go round we gotta do it in the street in front of the shop. they don't want that chit going down on company premises. send me your number and i'll forward it to dude and you 2 can hammer out the day you want to come up here. it'll be a good day.


treemandan. if you say that i am a monster than i must be. for you are one of the more ####ed up mutts on this site and for you to be pointing out obvious things i am not seeing then i must indeed reel it in some. you a f'n weirdo and if you saying i am a troll then i must be typing wrecklessly. fair nuff. 

oh, and i wasn't lying.....


----------



## Jumper

Arrived at my parents' place in Toronto last night after flying in from Edmonton.

Today, got a haircut and played hockey at noon with a bunch of people i used to get together with in the City.


----------



## Damon

tree md said:


> Merry Christmas Damon, My power pruner got a new KNG spark plug today as well... Even though I didn't get a chance to use it as much as I wanted to...



And a Merry Christmas to you as well!

The only advantage to not having an employee(well there are a bunch) is that when it comes time to divy up Christmas bonus money i look at who has worked the hardest that year in my company, it is very rarely me : ) this year my saws took the brunt of the abuse so they go the biggest share of the bonus, my ropes got used pretty hard as well so i have a new piece of 1/2" samson coming and a new hank of blaze, my truck did its share so it got new winter rubber and a much needed brake job, of course my wife works harder then anything else(Just ask her!) so she got some jewelry an ebook reader and clothes and what have you, and of course as the least valuable member of my team i got the dregs and used them to pay bills to keep working!


----------



## oldirty

saturday.


----------



## oldirty

2 more


----------



## Damon

OD the hollow pic is pretty sweet props for getting that shot


----------



## TonyX3M

oldirty said:


> saturday.



I really like the last pic. You should make that as a Christmas card and send it to your customers- hope one day I will have all that nice stuff too!


----------



## ropensaddle

Oldirty got to say that stuff kicks butt bro. Yall got it working for ya for sure. Man that stuff costs though gotta keep it going , busy to make it turn a great profit but I can see it doing well in areas with enough work.


----------



## tree md

OD, nice pics... Good for you bro but don't get the idea that most of us on here who do our own thing haven't put our time in on a crane... It's the easiest type of tree work (although risky and worthy of respect).. Especially if you are not having to make payments on the crane or do the selling ahead of it... Most of the old timers have been there... But it is only one facet of the job bro. It gets a lot more complicated when you become a treeman and not just a climber...


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Oldirty got to say that stuff kicks butt bro. Yall got it working for ya for sure. Man that stuff costs though gotta keep it going , busy to make it turn a great profit but I can see it doing well in areas with enough work.



Oh and your skills at it are top shelf too, can't do it that long without learning more than the occasional crane climber like myself Your boss has a great motivated employee and with all your saying bennies paying good retirement etc. doesn't sound too bad


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Oh and your skills at it are top shelf too, can't do it that long without learning more than the occasional crane climber like myself Your boss has a great motivated employee and with all your saying bennies paying good retirement etc. doesn't sound too bad



Most important is how well you get along if your doing the employee deal. When the help is motivated and boss is happy all the way to grunt = great company not many out there like that!


----------



## tree MDS

Cool stuff Justin.. I'm impressed. 

Wanted to see more of 'mandingo', or whatever that pic was.. thing looked huge from that tiny little pic!

Oh, I just got that (must be half asleep), nevermind! lol!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> (must be half asleep),



suuuurrrrre....lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice shots, OD. Sick balance on the lead. This is a real sweet pic though.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> suuuurrrrre....lol



Well.. I was kinda under the impression we were here to talk about treework, if you get my drift.. but yeah, foot in mouth there.. ####!


----------



## tree md

LMAO!!!

Get a grip kid!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Well.. I was kinda under the impression we were here to talk about treework, if you get my drift.. but yeah, foot in mouth there.. ####!



Tree work? I thought this was the whadja do today thread... lol


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Get a grip kid!!!



As long as you bunch of flamers are getting your jollys, then I guess all is good!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Speaking of tree work. Removed this monster today.


----------



## tree md

LOL, sober up kid, I wasn't referring to you but who you were referring to kid... :hmm3grin2orange:

BTW, I wouldn't refer to you as a kid... Unless I was joking...


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> LOL, sober up kid, I wasn't referring to you but who you were referring to kid... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't refer to you as a kid... Unless I was joking...



The fact that I am sober might be the problem.. damn it! lol. 

All is good bro..


----------



## treevet

Nice picts Justin. What kinda cranes and chip trucks and chippers do the "b" and "c" crews have? We never get to see much of them.


----------



## ropensaddle

four take downs yesterday drop and leaves 3 today not great money them leave lays but they add up!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> x2:hmm3grin2orange:



x3:hmm3grin2orange:
This, I gotta see! As it was about 10 years ago we meet here in Bettendorf, you had it then!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> x3:hmm3grin2orange:
> This, I gotta see! As it was about 10 years ago we meet here in Bettendorf, you had it then!



I think you talkin bout JPS Scott?


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> four take downs yesterday drop and leaves 3 today not great money them leave lays but they add up!



Looked at one of those yesterday. I told the guy $400 for two smallish trees, some roping involved. He told me it sounded good, said he had already had two other estimates, and was waiting for another on thursday. Said he would let me know. Oh, and he also said I came referred, as I had worked for some friends of his. 

Who do these people think they are... I should have told him to take his piddly little job and shove it up his ass! Really though, how many people is this guy gonna gonna drag out to his little shack to look at this crap job!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> And here's the kicker... This really made my day... I found longneck bottles of beer on sale for $6.49 a twelve pack... I bought two... That's a case of longnecks for $13.00!!! It's Bush beer but I don't give a rat's ass, I'm not picky... Merry Christmas to me!!! :yoyo:



Man I have not touched that stuff in 15 years but that OK stuff was p- water 3.2 you had to get two cases to get buzzed lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> I think you talkin bout JPS Scott?



OH YEAH!, didnt see him post that till today, got to see it!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Nice pics OD

Really like this one:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Man I have not touched that stuff in 15 years but that OK stuff was p- water 3.2 you had to get two cases to get buzzed lol



Well I've got to tell you rope, I have become accustomed to the 3.2 beer and don't mind drinking it... Keeps me out of trouble...

That being said, I dropped some wood at a buddy's house last night and the first thing he did was come out with a Budwieser and said 6 point beer!!! 

His cousin had gone to KS and brought back a bunch of real beer. We unloaded the wood then went in to sit by the fire and shoot the ####. He would not let me leave until I had had 6 beers... Buddy let me tell ya, If your not used to it 6 real beers will buzz the #### out of ya. Thank god I was only a few houses up the road...


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha. I have been making some lame attempt at moderation this last week or so. Our bud here is 5 percent.. been drinking six a night. It gives a little buzz I'll admit, but is really just a tease compared to the usual.

I guess it's like they say in the gay program "some are sicker than others"!


----------



## tree md

It's all what you get used to I guess. Believe me I drank my share and then some when I was younger... I started cutting back when I quit smoking a couple of years ago because it just made me crave cigs. I still get out and drink a few with friends every now and then but not as much as I used to. Money is tighter these days... Alcohol is just something that kind of tapered off in my life... Guess it's just part of the aging process... To tell the truth I drink more coffee these days... The only prob with that is you loose your tolerance for it. It will sneak up on you and bite you in the ass if you don't watch you P's and Q's...


----------



## Damon

Just had an interview with a lady from the local paper about startup companys and how hard it is to get funding etc etc asking about how i got to where i am so quickly etc etc and what other companies should know about starting a buisness in the tough economy etc etc... It was all real boring until she asked the final question to the wife and i she said what do you for excitement throughout the year? and i just see my wife slam her head into her palm and i said "well there are 2 answers but neither are fit to print" with a gleam in my eye...She said ok off the record then and put down her notebook and i said "well my answer to the people that have asked on my island is different then the one i have told to people that have asked when i was living up north you see its all about context which would you like to here first? she said the northern one since we are in southern maine. So i bestowed upon her a phrase that 371groundie has informed me is the paraphrased immortal words of a woodsman named Davey George "We work in the woods! We get Drunk! and we F#ck Sh#t Up!" she laughed of course and she said so what do you tell the people that ask you on the island? and i changed my accent a bit for effect "well darlin' in the spring summer and fall we fish and [email protected]%k, and in the winter we don't fish!" you should have seen the look on my wifes face as she was hitting me in the arm! it really was priceless! I hope they print it!


----------



## lxt

oldirty said:


> i thought i just flushed you........ and just to let you know you are the ass hole in any group you stand in. so no matter where you are standing, you are the ass hole.
> 
> good night turd i thought i just flushed.





LMFAO, OD id Rep ya but no bullets!! in regards to flushing treeclimber101.....id say let him sit in the water awhile, spray em down from time to time then flush em!!

some turds you just cant get rid of!!


LXT............


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Put my babyface on the web!  It takes me near a month to grow anything that can be called a beard.

Diane was freaking out with it last night  The dogs did not even notice.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Put my babyface on the web!  It takes me near a month to grow anything that can be called a beard.
> 
> Diane was freaking out with it last night  The dogs did not even notice.



how bout one of those set ups with the rubberband over the top of the head til it grows back :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Lot's of storm work. Should be a nice weekend. Storm's leaving for the mid-west to-nite. Enjoy it! 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Lot's of storm work. Should be a nice weekend. Storm's leaving for the mid-west to-nite. Enjoy it!
> Jeff



No you keep that crap:rant:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> No you keep that crap:rant:



Pine-apple express- heading ya'll's way, 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Pine-apple express- heading ya'll's way,
> Jeff



Watched the final part of that movie I DVR'ed this morning before work. That is a wild one! Little bit of innocent weed caused all that havoc?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Watched the final part of that movie I DVR'ed this morning before work. That is a wild one! Little bit of innocent weed caused all that havoc?



This is the only way out, (for most). Dang San Marcos Creek, and they cannot interupt the flow. Must be a precious lil turtle or something in there. California enviromentalist's got a good hold here.
Jeff 
My street.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stupid 'Flooded' sign!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Stupid 'Flooded' sign!



I wonder what kinda jackwaggon makes a sign like those 

I would like a sign that says treework ahead enter at your own risk lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle

Here is another wtf sign

http://www.funnysigns.net/signfiles/rotate.php


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I wonder what kinda jackwaggon makes a sign like those:



Same guy's make the tree signs, it's just the 'Flooding guys' are there more.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Same guy's make the tree signs, it's just the 'Flooding guys' are there more.
> Jeff



we have one that says water on road during rain


----------



## tree md

Hunting this AM and working in the shop this afternoon...


----------



## treevet

We got 2 tall ones (ash, oak) super rotten in the base and leaning over a big parking area and primaries. HO passed away on Thu in Fla. Mass people (I mean mass) coming in and many staying at his/wife's house tonight.

We have between 10 and 3 to get both safe after they leave for service and get together at country club and they come back. Found both of these trees and another already fallen into a nice spruce while plowing their drive for this get together.

No exaggeration on the danger of the 2 trees with all these people parked and walking under them. 75 foot Teco is the only answer for them. Glad I got it. Too tight to get crane in. Ash got lateral cracks on top of 15 feet of rot on entire half of tree.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Lot's of storm work. Should be a nice weekend. Storm's leaving for the mid-west to-nite. Enjoy it!
> Jeff


 Yep gonna have to plow my Uncles so we can have a Christmas gathering!

Wind damage or uprooting?, when working for Dean S, we had an unusual spell of rain in 03.LOTS of uprootings in Escondido and San Marcos, but never any Palms?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Never palms, but one of the oaks at Canyon Hills near the school went down in the street. Roots rotted.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Roots rotted.
> Jeff



Couldn't imagine why!


----------



## Jumper

Drove back from London, ON in an ice storm-first half hour 40 vehicles in the ditch with westbound 401 closed at Ingersoll. Played hockey at noon, and picked up parents at Pearson inbound from Singapore in time for Xmas.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cleaned and reorganized the shop, amazing how much garbage we produce, we need bio-degradable bar oil cans! 2 cycl cans as well. I genuinely feel guilty about all that plastic going to the dump.
Today, gonna sharpen da chains and work on da saws, now that I have a clean shop, I need to mess it up!!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Cleaned and reorganized the shop, amazing how much garbage we produce, we need bio-degradable bar oil cans! 2 cycl cans as well. I genuinely feel guilty about all that plastic going to the dump.
> Today, gonna sharpen da chains and work on da saws, now that I have a clean shop, I need to mess it up!!



You should consider getting a 55 gallon drum of bar oil. Use those old cans to pump into. I haven't done it yet, but have looked into it. It's like $5 a gallon here! Probably next year..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not working today. The crews have the day off with pay, I am going to Temecula to look at some trees on a golf course then go home.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> You should consider getting a 55 gallon drum of bar oil. Use those old cans to pump into. I haven't done it yet, but have looked into it. It's like $5 a gallon here! Probably next year..



I think I pay closer to $12 a gallon. Where are you getting yours? On husky's site they list a 55 gallon drum for $600 and a gallon at $11 and change. Doesn't really save you that much. Probably gonna get banged pretty hard on shipping too.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I think I pay closer to $12 a gallon. Where are you getting yours? On husky's site they list a 55 gallon drum for $600 and a gallon at $11 and change. Doesn't really save you that much. Probably gonna get banged pretty hard on shipping too.



I think the local hardward store is nailing me like $17 a gallon, if you can believe that! I just go there out of convenience really. Every time I get hosed, I say to myself, I'm getting the drum! My mechanic buddy turned me on to this local parts store chain that has that deal I mentioned, Levines auto. Got some major scrap/cleaning to do inside the shop, then I should finally have the space.


----------



## tree MDS

Hey jeffers, don't forget to get the turtle his present this joyous holiday season! lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I think the local hardward store is nailing me like $17 a gallon, if you can believe that! I just go there out of convenience really. Every time I get hosed, I say to myself, I'm getting the drum! My mechanic buddy turned me on to this local parts store chain that has that deal I mentioned, Levines auto. Got some major scrap/cleaning to do inside the shop, then I should finally have the space.



Word. That's a good deal if it's decent stuff. Not that I know the difference between good and bad bar oil. You should post a link to the deal in the chainsaw forum and watch them go nuts for 20 pages about which bar oil is better. lol I normally just grab a case whenever I'm at the saw shop. Well, not every time, seems recently I've been there more than I'd like.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Hey jeffers, don't forget to get the turtle his present this joyous holiday season! lol.


----------



## tree md

Stihl bar oil is like $9 bucks a gallon here. I have begun using vegetable oil most of the year. I don't use it in the Winter months because I have been told that it will gel but it works great throughout the rest of the year. A lot cheaper too.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Stihl bar oil is like $9 bucks a gallon here. I have begun using vegetable oil most of the year. I don't use it in the Winter months because I have been told that it will gel but it works great throughout the rest of the year. A lot cheaper too.



$16.67 a gallon for stihl bar oil.. before tax.

This store has quite a racket going, as everyone knows it's a rip off, but it's the only place in town to just grab something like that quick - and who wants to drive six miles out of the way for it cheaper! Besides, these rich bastards dont care anyway. Place is packed usually! 

Sometimes I wish I had a real business.. seems like it's hardly worth being a treeguy anymore really. There's just more and more little guys popping up every year too. Not the same as when I started. People are slaughtering the market on account of their own ignorance lately. Only way to really make it, is to set yourself apart from the rest really. It used to be simpler. I liked that. Oh well, no sense whining about it though..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> $16.67 a gallon for stihl bar oil.. before tax.
> 
> This store has quite a racket going, as everyone knows it's a rip off, but it's the only place in town to just grab something like that quick - and who wants to drive six miles out of the way for it cheaper! Besides, these rich bastards dont care anyway. Place is packed usually!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had a real business.. seems like it's hardly worth being a treeguy anymore really. There's just more and more little guys popping up every year too. Not the same as when I started. People are slaughtering the market on account of their own ignorance lately. Only way to really make it, is to set yourself apart from the rest really. It used to be simpler. I liked that. Oh well, no sense whining about it though..



Whine on bro it helps me as I am trying hard not too:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Whine on bro it helps me as I am trying hard not too:monkey:



Lol. It really isn't funny though. It seems like they have finally succeeded in driving the prices into the dirt around here. I don't think some of these new guys even care.. maybe they're just too stupid to know the difference.

Seems like back in the day, everyone was kinda on the same page, had some sort of respect for the business, with regards to pricing. Nowadays, it doesn't even seem like there is a page anymore! ####ers.. and I gave my whole life for this thing basically.. 

Hows that rope??


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. It really isn't funny though. It seems like they have finally succeeded in driving the prices into the dirt around here. I don't think some of these new guys even care.. maybe they're just too stupid to know the difference.
> 
> Seems like back in the day, everyone was kinda on the same page, had some sort of respect for the business, with regards to pricing. Nowadays, it doesn't even seem like there is a page anymore! ####ers.. and I gave my whole life for this thing basically..
> 
> Hows that rope??



I'm feeling better lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. It really isn't funny though. It seems like they have finally succeeded in driving the prices into the dirt around here. I don't think some of these new guys even care.. maybe they're just too stupid to know the difference.
> 
> Seems like back in the day, everyone was kinda on the same page, had some sort of respect for the business, with regards to pricing. Nowadays, it doesn't even seem like there is a page anymore! ####ers.. and I gave my whole life for this thing basically..
> 
> Hows that rope??





couple more cold ones and it'll look better lol


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Stihl bar oil is like $9 bucks a gallon here. I have begun using vegetable oil most of the year. I don't use it in the Winter months because I have been told that it will gel but it works great throughout the rest of the year. A lot cheaper too.



I don't think it get around the tip on bigger bars. Then you gotta replace the bar.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> couple more cold ones and it'll look better lol



Just had the first sip of this glorious day old chap! 

How's the "reaction wood" discussion going over there?? that looks like a real snoozer boy, I gotta say! Lmfao!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Just had the first sip of this glorious day old chap!
> 
> How's the "reaction wood" discussion going over there?? that looks like a real snoozer boy, I gotta say! Lmfao!



I will probably have a couple later this afternoon. Hope I don't get crazy! :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff
Merry Christmas all you guy's!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Just had the first sip of this glorious day old chap!
> 
> How's the "reaction wood" discussion going over there?? that looks like a real snoozer boy, I gotta say! Lmfao!



could get ugly............then again, it might not. can't forecast these things lol.

how can you even consider leaving a profession like this....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> I don't think it get around the tip on bigger bars. Then you gotta replace the bar.



Good info. I just started using it this past year. No problems with any bars yet but the 25" is the biggest bar I use on a regular basis. My bigger bars don't come out until I get into three foot wood or better... Maybe once or twice a week these days... If I'm lucky.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I will probably have a couple later this afternoon. Hope I don't get crazy! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff
> Merry Christmas all you guy's!



Merry Christmas to you Jeffy and everyone.

I love you guys, man.


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> I will probably have a couple later this afternoon. Hope I don't get crazy! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff
> Merry Christmas all you guy's!



Still on coffee here... Had a big ole salad for lunch... Still in weight loss mode but I am gearing up for snacks and beer tonight! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Good info. I just started using it this past year. No problems with any bars yet but the 25" is the biggest bar I use on a regular basis. My bigger bars don't come out until I get into three foot wood or better... Maybe once or twice a week these days... If I'm lucky.



I remember seeing something about an "anti sling" additive (something like that) on the cheap stuff I was looking at. I highly doubt the veggie oil has that. Probably why it doesn't work well with the bigger bars (if that is the case). Sounds like it would be alright for granola style trimming though..

Just kidding, of course...


----------



## fishercat

*weird.*



tree md said:


> Stihl bar oil is like $9 bucks a gallon here. I have begun using vegetable oil most of the year. I don't use it in the Winter months because I have been told that it will gel but it works great throughout the rest of the year. A lot cheaper too.



last time I bought it it was $18.It's the last time I have bought Stihl bar oil.they can keep it.

I get 6 gallons of Itasca for $40


----------



## fishercat

*To everyone....................*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## treevet

Merry Christmas fishercat and all and families.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Merry Christmas fishercat and all and families.



Merry Christmas you ornery old bastard.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Merry Christmas you ornery old bastard.:hmm3grin2orange:



ornery????? :hmm3grin2orange:

bakatcha


----------



## tree MDS

Ya, merry Christmas you bunch of freaks..


----------



## ropensaddle

Merry Christmas everyone and stihl heads too


----------



## tree md

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## ducaticorse

I have the pics of the big job I have coming up, but the files are too big, and I'm an idiot with computers, so if anyone cares to have me email them so you can post them I'm game.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone and stihl heads too



Merry Christmas, everyone! and The ROPE is way too cool for words.....

even thought he runs chokervarna's......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone! and The ROPE is way too cool for words.....
> 
> even thought he runs chokervarna's......:hmm3grin2orange:



second best is better than third best davo.:yoyo:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> second best is better than third best davo.:yoyo:



Sales taint quality ummmmmm hummmmmm


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Sales taint quality ummmmmm hummmmmm



Only if sales are in the local hardware store Billy Bob lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Only if sales are in the local hardware store Billy Bob lol.



You mean the ace that is selling those stihlaflips ummmmm hummmmmmm


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> You mean the ace that is selling those stihlaflips ummmmm hummmmmmm



luvin the new avi ummmmm hmmmmmm


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> luvin the new avi ummmmm hmmmmmm



Lol wish I had me some of those french fried taters ummmm hummmmm.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> You should consider getting a 55 gallon drum of bar oil. Use those old cans to pump into. I haven't done it yet, but have looked into it. It's like $5 a gallon here! Probably next year..



Thought about it several times. I have been buying the cheap stuff, for about 6 a gal, stihl is about 18,. I did not think that the cheap stuff would hurt anything, however, I have been noticing some wear on the bars, need to switch back. But 17 bucks a gallon is a rip off.

Reactionwood thread: Apparently, they are not interested in discussing, just arguing.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Reactionwood thread: Apparently, they are not interested in discussing, just arguing.



Just a little fyi.....

That is NOT the "Reactionwood thread".

The term reaction wood was coined by Dr. Alex Shigo.

He has defined many terms in our profession where there was no term or scientific identification of things or processes previously. He is sort of the "Websters" of Modern Arboriculture amongst many other positions he held prior to passing away.

Very self important people seek to put "their own" spin on his terms or even re define his terms to appear vaguely even in the same league as him (couldn't be even in the same universe as him in these aspects though).

"Reaction wood" is wood altered as a result of lean in a tree: compression wood forms on the underside of leaning conifers; tension wood forms on the upper side of leaning hardwoods or angiosperms. Reaction wood differs greatly from normal wood. Compression wood has only about 30% cellulose compared to 42% in normal softwood. Its lignin content can be as high as 40% The cellulose in compression wood is less crystalline than normal wood. There are other differences between compression wood and normal wood that include hemicelluloses and lignins. Tension wood may have as high as60% cellulose. There is not so great a change in lignin when based on individual fibers. Tension wood contains many different types of hemicelluloses and lignins not found in normal wood. 

He goes on to describe "juvenile wood", but these descriptions of twisted abberational wood growth on that thread are NOT previously defined "reaction wood" and 

....as treeseer pointed out from a quote from me in an earlier post to SMc...if they are gonna expand on Dr. Shigo's definition (for their own notoriety) then.......

"All wood is reaction wood". If this is the case then the term has absolutely no meaning (or in this case ALL meanings) and becomes worthless.

If they want to do scientific research and maybe discover the true cause of this abberational growth then they can complete this challenging endeavor with their own definition and possibly gain some legitimate deserved notoriety.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Watching San Diego making the Bengals look good. Figures.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Watching San Diego making the Bengals look good. Figures.
> Jeff



tried to get it on the puter with no success. bungles making a late charge for ticket sales and individual tradeability as annually.

Chargers no playoff team anyway. If they luck in it'll be one and out prob.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bengals looking good TV. They got alot of young guys moving it. Half-time now.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Bengals looking good TV. They got alot of young guys moving it. Half-time now.
> Jeff



sorry JL....my half ahss team is puttin a whompin on your boys


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Just a little fyi.....
> 
> That is NOT the "Reactionwood thread".
> 
> The term reaction wood was coined by Dr. Alex Shigo.
> 
> He has defined many terms in our profession where there was no term or scientific identification of things or processes previously. He is sort of the "Websters" of Modern Arboriculture amongst many other positions he held prior to passing away.
> 
> Very self important people seek to put "their own" spin on his terms or even re define his terms to appear vaguely even in the same league as him (couldn't be even in the same universe as him in these aspects though).
> 
> "Reaction wood" is wood altered as a result of lean in a tree: compression wood forms on the underside of leaning conifers; tension wood forms on the upper side of leaning hardwoods or angiosperms. Reaction wood differs greatly from normal wood. Compression wood has only about 30% cellulose compared to 42% in normal softwood. Its lignin content can be as high as 40% The cellulose in compression wood is less crystalline than normal wood. There are other differences between compression wood and normal wood that include hemicelluloses and lignins. Tension wood may have as high as60% cellulose. There is not so great a change in lignin when based on individual fibers. Tension wood contains many different types of hemicelluloses and lignins not found in normal wood.
> 
> He goes on to describe "juvenile wood", but these descriptions of twisted abberational wood growth on that thread are NOT previously defined "reaction wood" and
> 
> ....as treeseer pointed out from a quote from me in an earlier post to SMc...if they are gonna expand on Dr. Shigo's definition (for their own notoriety) then.......
> 
> "All wood is reaction wood". If this is the case then the term has absolutely no meaning (or in this case ALL meanings) and becomes worthless.
> 
> If they want to do scientific research and maybe discover the true cause of this abberational growth then they can complete this challenging endeavor with their own definition and possibly gain some legitimate deserved notoriety.



WELL THEN!
Thanks! That was all that I was looking for, was some clear info! I need to do more reading, as some of that was above me. But, was I right? Based on above, it is all conditional/situational? I asked for Shigo's book for X-Mas, didn't get it. DAMN! Could have used it right now!
Cool that you meet him, when did he pass away?


----------



## jefflovstrom

He died in 2006. I saw him at a seminar in '92. 
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> He died in 2006. I saw him at a seminar in '92.
> Jeff



I was told he was going to be at a trade show in LA in O3', we (Gothic) had a booth, so I used that to go there to meet him, no one new what I was talking about. Wasted trip!
Landscape trade shows are no different than going to your local outdoor power equipment store!


----------



## treeslayer

I've got Shigo's set, awesome reading.

Got a copy of beranaks book and video, too. I met him at the trade show in Baltimore back in '03/'04 he's a right cool guy.


----------



## treeman82

Went out plowing with a friend today. Got a call from the HOA that there's a tree down that I need to deal with when I get a chance. Did a bunch of driveways with my buddy. Get a call from another client, his snowblower is broken, can I get the driveway done... no problem, send a friend of mine over there on his way home. Get a call from this one whacko former client... I told her about 3 years ago that this one hickory tree over her house needed to go because it's dead... neighbors tree and all that. Got it on paper, yadda yadda yadda. Well she calls this afternoon, this morning with all the wind the thing went down on her roof... ok I'll head over tomorrow to help clean it up. She's got a roofer who is gonna clean it up... wish I could just burn her darn house down with all the crap she's put me through over the years.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Went out plowing with a friend today. Got a call from the HOA that there's a tree down that I need to deal with when I get a chance. Did a bunch of driveways with my buddy. Get a call from another client, his snowblower is broken, can I get the driveway done... no problem, send a friend of mine over there on his way home. Get a call from this one whacko former client... I told her about 3 years ago that this one hickory tree over her house needed to go because it's dead... neighbors tree and all that. Got it on paper, yadda yadda yadda. Well she calls this afternoon, this morning with all the wind the thing went down on her roof... ok I'll head over tomorrow to help clean it up. She's got a roofer who is gonna clean it up... wish I could just burn her darn house down with all the crap she's put me through over the years.



Some of em can really wear you out :bang:


----------



## treevet

Some cool oldschool picts and story in Dec Arb News; " The Development of Tree Climbing Techniques" by Mark Bridge


----------



## TreeClimber57

Just sat around with family and ate turkey and food today.. had entire family on both sides over (cooked 2 turkeys).. 

Good day..

But.. left elbow is starting to give me pain.. not sure if it is arthritis or what (never had issues with it before).. Hopefully it will go away, if not gotta figure out how to deal with it. Not the first pain doing this work, but first time elbow has given me issues.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Felled trees all day in front of the cable skidder. 120trees, 2 guys falling and limbing. Barber chaired a 14" White Oak, nothing serious.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got the guys set up for the week and my phone is on and I am staying home with the family for this week. I have been reading all the posts. I kinda like the one about how much money we are bringing in. I won't respond to that thread. The wraptor thread had continuosly made me eat more left over turkey ( wraptor is a bird), with gravy. I almost 'pm'd AA to help me hook up a Wii my kids got, ( too emberassed), I see Slayer has alot of time on his hands. I am wondering if TV has stock in the wraptor. Scott has been checking in at 4 am and his days start very cold but are looking up. A couple of new guys joined ( seem like smart-azz's), I am not even talk about the GRCS thread.
Jeff 
lurkin


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I got the guys set up for the week and my phone is on and I am staying home with the family for this week. I have been reading all the posts. I kinda like the one about how much money we are bringing in. I won't respond to that thread. The wraptor thread had continuosly made me eat more left over turkey ( wraptor is a bird), with gravy. I almost 'pm'd AA to help me hook up a Wii my kids got, ( too emberassed), I see Slayer has alot of time on his hands. I am wondering if TV has stock in the wraptor. Scott has been checking in at 4 am and his days start very cold but are looking up. A couple of new guys joined ( seem like smart-azz's), I am not even talk about the GRCS thread.
> Jeff
> lurkin



lurkin turkey haha


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> I got the guys set up for the week and my phone is on and I am staying home with the family for this week. I have been reading all the posts. I kinda like the one about how much money we are bringing in. I won't respond to that thread. The wraptor thread had continuosly made me eat more left over turkey ( wraptor is a bird), with gravy. I almost 'pm'd AA to help me hook up a Wii my kids got, ( too emberassed), I see Slayer has alot of time on his hands. I am wondering if TV has stock in the wraptor. Scott has been checking in at 4 am and his days start very cold but are looking up. A couple of new guys joined ( seem like smart-azz's), I am not even talk about the GRCS thread.
> Jeff
> lurkin



Enjoy lurking Jeff 

Frankly, you wise man !! 

The thread on how much we make is so difficult to discuss.. hardly worth typing. It is hardly relevant, and so different from state to state to province to city or country.

GRCS thread .. must have missed that one..

Wraptor -- nice toy but you really gotta go up a lot of tall trees to make it pay for itself -- if you have cash to spare and want another device in truck then go for it. On most of the trees in the east, realistically by the time you set it up likely a good climber would be up the tree. Maybe I am wrong here.. Furthermore our trees are not high enough to get tired climbing them for the most part. If you climb all day then can get tiring.. but setting up wraptor in each tree must take some time as well. Gotta see that closer to realistically see benefits.. but can not deny a nice toy.

Hope you got Wii figured out 

I been working with my new bluetick coonhound.. so if I am not out working, now got a new job at homefront -- feeding, training, exercising.. that'll keep me busy for a bit I figure.


----------



## tree md

Hunted and fooled around in the woods most of the day today. Got a call on a job I got to go look at tomorrow. 3 prunes and a dead removal. Guy said he called another service but they didn't show up. Said he was home for the entire week for the holidays and was hoping he could find someone with an open shop and who is wanting to work... I told him I would be that man.


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> Just sat around with family and ate turkey and food today.. had entire family on both sides over (cooked 2 turkeys)..
> 
> Good day..
> 
> But.. left elbow is starting to give me pain.. not sure if it is arthritis or what (never had issues with it before).. Hopefully it will go away, if not gotta figure out how to deal with it. Not the first pain doing this work, but first time elbow has given me issues.



Hope your feeling better in the morning! I'm ready to work off all the food I've been eating the last 3 days! Make sure your saws are nice and warm and ready to rip!


----------



## TreeClimber57

deevo said:


> Hope your feeling better in the morning! I'm ready to work off all the food I've been eating the last 3 days! Make sure your saws are nice and warm and ready to rip!



Hey I will be ready to go.. pain or no pain.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hey I will be ready to go.. pain or no pain.



ever try Allieve?


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> ever try Allieve?



I'm going to sneak Baileys in his Coffee in the morning! lol!............oh wait that is for lunch time!


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hey I will be ready to go.. pain or no pain.



Me too, saws/oil are in the house keeping warm! Was -21 last night with windchill! Supposed to be a bit warmer for tomorrow though! I'll break out the wife beater shirts! All the gravy stains are washed out of mine now though!


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> ever try Allieve?



No, but by sounds of it maybe I should.


----------



## TreeClimber57

deevo said:


> I'm going to sneak Baileys in his Coffee in the morning! lol!............oh wait that is for lunch time!



Hey, I am game for one for breakfast.. maybe another for mid-morning break.. and another at lunch. I like coffee


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> No, but by sounds of it maybe I should.



They sell it at Costco now


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hey, I am game for one for breakfast.. maybe another for mid-morning break.. and another at lunch. I like coffee



the evil weed with its roots based in hell was always good for a little pain removal :rockn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wii is up and we are bowling!
jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Wii is up and we are bowling!
> jeff



If ya got a Wii, ya gotta get the Lumberjack game!
Ran into my cuz at walmart, he was in the Wii isle, I happened to look down, there it was! A LUMBERJACK GAME!
Didnt even have a Wii, but bought the game anyway, so we bought a Wii, so I could play that game!
Bought my wife the Wii fit plus deal for x-mas, still in the box tho!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeClimber57 said:


> Wraptor -- nice toy but you really gotta go up a lot of tall trees to make it pay for itself -- if you have cash to spare and want another device in truck then go for it. On most of the trees in the east, realistically by the time you set it up likely a good climber would be up the tree. Maybe I am wrong here.. Furthermore our trees are not high enough to get tired climbing them for the most part. If you climb all day then can get tiring.. but setting up wraptor in each tree must take some time as well. Gotta see that closer to realistically see benefits.. but can not deny a nice toy.




Yeah, you are wrong. For a climber with good throw-ball skills it is really no different then setting up an SRT rig. I use mine on almost every tree, unless it is too easy to climb vs rope ascent. I was very skeptical too, until Paul let me demo. The first time i went up a 60ft bur oak, I was sold.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Very self important people seek to put "their own" spin on his terms or even re define his terms to appear vaguely even in the same league as him (couldn't be even in the same universe as him in these aspects though).



Sometimes yes, often no. Many people in his league are adapting and growing his terminology as current knowledge expands.

I would say that reaction-wood (r-w)is any group of xylem that is thigm-morphed, resulting in the self optimization that Mattheck talks about. 

What we call "wound-wood" around an old wound is R-W. 

The bulging that indicates a pocket of decay, and instability is R-W.

The palisade formation in a basal flair is r-w, resultant from the compression-tension load cycling.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I'm waiting for the mods to show up, u guys putting flames on them, chrome tail pipe, nitrous kit!
Well, I def am gonna get one dos. Sit back and hit the gas! ARE YA KIDDING ME! 
I see wraptor races in the future!

" Here at the NHRWRA (National Hot Rod Wraptor Racing Association) 2015 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP!
" JPS had lane choice in this round, so TreeVet is waiting to see witch one he gets"
"Whoever wins this round will move into the finals against reigning world champion Greanbean"
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Sometimes yes, often no. Many people in his league are adapting and growing his terminology as current knowledge expands.
> 
> ( I )
> 
> would say that reaction-wood (r-w)is any group of xylem that is thigm-morphed, resulting in the self optimization that Mattheck talks about.
> 
> What we call "wound-wood" around an old wound is R-W.
> 
> The bulging that indicates a pocket of decay, and instability is R-W.
> 
> The palisade formation in a basal flair is r-w, resultant from the compression-tension load cycling.



I guess with that statement YOU? are in the same league?

My opinion refers to describing and identifying things and processes with RESEARCH behind it.

Again......every cell that initiates in the cambium or other meristem is in reaction to something. You have made no earth shattering statement.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I'm waiting for the mods to show up, u guys putting flames on them, chrome tail pipe, nitrous kit!
> Well, I def am gonna get one dos. Sit back and hit the gas! ARE YA KIDDING ME!
> I see wraptor races in the future!
> 
> " Here at the NHRWRA (National Hot Rod Wraptor Racing Association) 2015 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP!
> " JPS had lane choice in this round, so TreeVet is waiting to see witch one he gets"
> "Whoever wins this round will move into the finals against reigning world champion Greanbean"
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Is that the nickname you are rocking? Greanbean:hmm3grin2orange: You got it!


----------



## treevet

put your headphones on it is 

intermission time 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEhDrJzM8E


----------



## ropensaddle

I went to check traps and he got away now I am building a huge snare I am gonna get that sucker:monkey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxYyOgW0u_4


----------



## treevet

2 for tuesday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I went to check traps and he got away now I am building a huge snare I am gonna get that sucker:monkey:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxYyOgW0u_4



my brother's ex wife had some REAL big feet


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> my brother's ex wife had some REAL big feet



Well if ya don't hear from me in a month you'll know it backfired. I feel if I got him snared live or dead it will get me out of debt at least. I have been in that swamp many times and it is desolate.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Well if ya don't hear from me in a month you'll know it backfired. I feel if I got him snared live or dead it will get me out of debt at least. I have been in that swamp many times and it is desolate.



be careful rope.....gators and snakes would be more likely to take you out than the big foot I think.

one of my favorite shows of all time...Swamp People...disappeared....you know when that comes back on?


----------



## treeman82

Went to investigate some storm damage this morning, nothing that can't wait for better conditions though. Helped deliver a snowblower this afternoon, and went to check out the conditions at the job scheduled for Thursday. Get over there, speak with the client. The lady's neighbor wanted some trees taken out for his garden, spoke with the client, she said to do whatever the guy wanted. Go over there today and speak with her in person, she was only willing to accept pruning and a few small removals... the neighbor wanted clearing, and said the client ok'ed it. She's gonna have a blast with him now... but not my problem.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Went to investigate some storm damage this morning, nothing that can't wait for better conditions though. Helped deliver a snowblower this afternoon, and went to check out the conditions at the job scheduled for Thursday. Get over there, speak with the client. The lady's neighbor wanted some trees taken out for his garden, spoke with the client, she said to do whatever the guy wanted. Go over there today and speak with her in person, she was only willing to accept pruning and a few small removals... the neighbor wanted clearing, and said the client ok'ed it. She's gonna have a blast with him now... but not my problem.


 
man, it could've been your problem if you listened to the one that wanted everything removed.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Is that the nickname you are rocking? Greanbean:hmm3grin2orange: You got it!


 
YEP! Greenbean is the nick name, when I was on here before, that was my name, then it was deleted or something, then I had to switch the grean, and that was taken? so I ended up with S(for scott) greanbean!


----------



## TreeClimber57

Well enough computer for today.. gotta go out and work now!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rain day here. The guys went home. I am taking the week off, so all is good!
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

Anybody been to one of these: http://click.icptrack.com/icp/relay...www.treecareindustry.org/PDFs/WMC/wmc2011.pdf

Been thinking about it, living outside of U.S. costs are lower (I am a member but would fall under Associate).. but the plane flight is likely a bit - wife is checking on that today.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

TreeClimber57 said:


> Anybody been to one of these: http://click.icptrack.com/icp/relay...www.treecareindustry.org/PDFs/WMC/wmc2011.pdf
> 
> Been thinking about it, living outside of U.S. costs are lower (I am a member but would fall under Associate).. but the plane flight is likely a bit - wife is checking on that today.


 
Too much for me to spend this time of year. Maybe someday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I'm afraid to fly.
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> I'm afraid to fly.
> Jeff


 
You don't have to fly to get warm weather .. we do ..


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> You don't have to fly to get warm weather .. we do ..


 
Ya got me! Ha, still afraid tho.
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Ya got me! Ha, still afraid tho.
> Jeff


 
Well my wife would like to go somewhere warm, and I was looking for something that might fit the bill .. and at same time be useful  

Don't say that too loudly..


----------



## newmexico

Freebie for my Mom.


----------



## TonyX3M

TreeClimber57 said:


> Anybody been to one of these: http://click.icptrack.com/icp/relay...www.treecareindustry.org/PDFs/WMC/wmc2011.pdf
> 
> Been thinking about it, living outside of U.S. costs are lower (I am a member but would fall under Associate).. but the plane flight is likely a bit - wife is checking on that today.


 
I would definitely like to go, but total is going to be around 2,5K  - I hasn't made so much in whole December!!! :rant:


----------



## TreeClimber57

TonyX3M said:


> I would definitely like to go, but total is going to be around 2,5K  - I hasn't made so much in whole December!!! :rant:


 
I hear you.. my wife was checking on ticket costs.. but have not heard yet. As I am associate, if I take my wife would be around $900 US if I recall for actual event. I doubt I will go unless tickets are only a couple of hundred each, too many other costs going on.


----------



## treemandan

YEEFNHAA! Finally got a lil snow to push, about a foot with high winds means drifts which mean a second pass which mean more cash for keeping my eyes upon the road and my hands upon the wheel. And I did wake up and have myself a beer.
Actually I didn't have to wake up, I made sure that I had at least 24 hours on me before heading out at 3am. Just the one beer for breakfast then off to Wawa to stock up on 5 Hour Energy. 
One of the things I did while getting ready to go out was throw this semi-portable R light set up on.








The wires just run down the roof and into the door like that. 








nad then plugs into power point and hot glue gunned to the dash.







Considering I didn't even have R lights on that truck last year its a big improvement. 

Also, I had a shotgun rider this year so I doubled my accounts, drove steady and pretty much kept my feet dry. I have to say I thought I was gonna have to rub the kid's tushy in order for him to get out and shovel. I told him the squeegee was easier but he didn't beleive me and when it came to doing Joan Conroy's back steps? Well,I had told her that we would make sure the upper level entrance was clear but these steps would have to wait and we were not going to make it priority. So even after the kid did it ( cause I sure wasn't) it still wasn't clear so I threw about 5 pounds of calcium down on the walks plus we salt the drive.
Anyway she calls me up cause the office she rents isn't clear. I said I will head over and the place has been packed down with cars every where. The place is on the road by an intersection, the lot is gravel and I would have to push shortways instead of longways and I would be on and off the road with the traffic. I again dumped the cal and was done. She came out and said the dogs tracked the #### all through her house and was in its feet and this and that and laadeedaa. 
No big deal, I will look in the pet store for something that won't kill the pets I guess. Hell, The dust was on my face and I was breathing it. And Joan does understand our plight, she's an interior decorator, smokes a lot of thin cigs and sounds like it and I am glad she has never taken to hollering at me over stuff like this but she can be a pain.
She told me the last tree service she had came in the house and stole. Joan has been a client of mine for about 6 years and I told her that she should probably not tell people they can use your bathroom then leave your house. She lives around the corner from me, when I first met her I was in her kitchen when she told me she works 45 minutes away all day and she would leave the door open for me if I needed to use the bathroom or route through her underwear drawer. Allright, not the underwear but I did tell her we have a bathroom of our own and that under most circumstances there would be no reason that tree guys need to go in houses and its best if they are kept outside but if they are brought inside then serious preperation and supervision would be needed. So..

I stopped at the top of Peabody's hill to drop of a few bags of salt before going back down, so I go down and yell up to the kid to start tossing salt down on the hill. I turned around to do the bottom and hear something coming sliding down the hill behind me. IT WAS A 50 LB BAG OF SALT! Well, that was quite a moment:bang: but we got right back on track pretty quick.

Then I had to duck a guy who slid through a stop sign out onto a major road into me and oncoming traffic. I sure wasn't hitting the brakes so i steered right where the guy was coming from. When my front end was passed his rear I cut the wheel and hit the gas, spun around right along his opposite side to where to had back up off the road. He looked over at us with fearful look , I gave both thumbs up and started hollering the theme to Smokey and the Bandit then let him play through while I had a smoke.

Then we found Shearon stuck out there in the middle of nowhere with a 2 wheel drive dually. He was stuck on flat land which is amazing considering it was the only peice of flat land around for miles. We don't know how he got there but he did. I couldn't push him though I tried front and back. Either he was stupid or my truck was to small. What do you guys think? So I cleared what I could from around him and left him to die but we saw him a few minutes later going down the road again. I guess he should have had a spreader with that truck.

Other than that I guess nothing spectactular except the view and I am sorry no pics this time cause its nice.
All in all the first run was 12 glorious hours and the second was 4. Banging! By the way that was last week. I have been in a coma for the last 4 days.


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment 166503


Slowly working on servicing all the equipment finally. Better late than never I guess (just trying to see if I can still post a pic really).


----------



## tree MDS

Any hints as to how to get a pic inserted in the thread now dano? 

It's actually pretty funny that I just firgured it out, and now "the change" comes, though. I have to admit.


----------



## tree MDS

The tail gate finally pretty much fell off the old dump. I gotta gimp it along with some treeguy welding, till I can afford two new bodies (hopefully next year).

Okay, I give up on that for now! grr..


----------



## Mike Cantolina

If you add your image inline from the upload box then preview post, that will give you a "hyperlink" (clickable link) You can right click on that link and click "copy link location" Then click on the "insert image" icon. It will pop up a box for an address. Right click in the box and paste the address there.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well today started out sucky and finished much the same , I just back from putting down my dog ... Needless to say the kids are a wreck and we are supposed to be having a party tonight but right about now I can't be bothered


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> The tail gate finally pretty much fell off the old dump. I gotta gimp it along with some treeguy welding, till I can afford two new bodies (hopefully next year).
> 
> Okay, I give up on that for now! grr..


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks guys. I'll have to work on the pic thing again next time I'm feelin it.

Sorry to hear about your dog treeclimber. That sucks. We had to take my old shepard to the vet this morning too. He had to get some stitches removed from a (hopefully) non cancerous tumor on his rear leg. At 125lbs, and 11 years old, I know that his time is gonna be coming all too soon though. 

Oh well, time to catch up on some drinking now..

Happy new year AS!


----------



## TonyX3M

*Happy new year!*

Hope we all get more tree service calls than takedowns this year ! Hope you all have a good year (we do need it!)


----------



## TreeClimber57

*Happy New Year*

Happy New Year Guys..

Will be signing off, have some final items to do before guests arrive.

Been a good 2010.. and may 2011 be even better for us all!! 

Will be thinking and praying for ya all.. keep safe.. and don't drink and drive.. (or operate a saw)..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 166503
> 
> 
> Slowly working on servicing all the equipment finally. Better late than never I guess (just trying to see if I can still post a pic really).


 
From where I am standing a coma would be a better choice by far. I am also doing some work to the equipment. The old boom on the crane was a joke by far.







Now with a set of much needed outriggers








And Mds, that ain't no tree truck tailgate ya ninny! I did have a mason dump like that and lost the gate under the chips, one of the best things to ever happen to me.


----------



## TreeClimber57

TreeClimber57 said:


> before guests arrive.



So much for guests.. we had a pump fail in basement (or pipe plug - not sure which yet)..

So had to clean up a pile of water.. so canceled guests. Wife did not want to attempt it with clean up.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treeclimber101 said:


> Well today started out sucky and finished much the same , I just back from putting down my dog ... Needless to say the kids are a wreck and we are supposed to be having a party tonight but right about now I can't be bothered


 
Sorry to hear about your dog. Crap happens.. too bad it has to happen on a night you are trying to have party though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Again......every cell that initiates in the cambium or other meristem is in reaction to something. You have made no earth shattering statement.


 
I never claimed to be doing so, I'm just saying that the research has moved on since Shigo coined the phrase.

I also agree with you in that each cell reacts to it's surroundings, but there has to be a base-line morphology for a given cell type. If the tissue in a given area is altered because of asymetrical pressure, it reacts in a given way. That there is a similarity between them all is logical, because they serve the same purpose.

To me Shigo was a great thinker in or field of science, I am not comparing myself to him (yet, maybe when I am 75 I can ) Though I do think that some of his statements were counter-productive. i.e. "never prune root', anyone who does root pruning knows nothing about tree biology." This does not take into consideration girdling roots and several other problems that require root removal. Sure it can shorten the life of the tree, but so will an SGR.

Another one was his unwillingness to be pinned down on which is worse, stub or flush, one place he writes that you have to be exact all the time, another he writes 95% (Or some such, I go from memory). To me it is a far, far better thing to stub a little then to flush at all.

rant-off Alex and the Shigonuts and games of "Shigo Says" send me into a tizzy 

I want another "rant" smiley, I'm not angry


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeclimber101 said:


> Well today started out sucky and finished much the same , I just back from putting down my dog ... Needless to say the kids are a wreck and we are supposed to be having a party tonight but right about now I can't be bothered


 
Got some pics of the dog from happier times?


----------



## sgreanbeans

We were rained out. So much for the easy removal! Tree was going fine until the temps started rising, then we were hit with the flood! We had an Ice dam at the end of the street, with all the melting, it backed up to us. We had over a foot of water behind the chipper! Had to fold up the bucket, pull everything out of the way, had neighbors all move their cars, then went and picked up my F-350 dump and had to plow the street, this took 2 hours to get done, by then we had 2 hours of daylight left, went back up, knocked some more down. This all on Thursday, Friday, we wake up, DEATH STORM heading are way according to the weather man, go to jobsite, clean up real nice, pull out as it starts to rain, rains for like a couple hours, guys already on New Years Eve mode! So I let them go to start their night ( at 8 in the am!) The sun comes out about 11, warms up to 60!
Kickin yee self! Had the "I should be working in this" over and over in the head. Finally broke down, went out side and enjoyed the weather! Would like to go today, but H.O. having a dinner with his family, me Ill work on a holiday, don't matter. Oh Well, days of our lives! 
Hope all had fun last night, Me and Dana watched Inception, over rated! Asleep by 1130, didn't see the ball drop, does that mean its still 2010 for me!

OH WAIT! On the way back, we went over the I-74 bridge, bucket truck dies right in the middle of the BRIDGE! OH S#$T! I was behind him, He calls (WT) "WHAT DO I DO" told him to let it roll as long as possible, when stopped, I jump out, run to side, check battery (no juice) grab positive terminals and hold them real tight, tell him to start it, it pops, he goes! all of that in like 30 seconds, my heart was racing so bad! Stuck on a bridge! That will get you going! Damn battery terminal had a crack, and finally broke from the bouncy roads, all our roads are trashed from the salt and plows, pot holes everywhere.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Rob Goss*

View attachment 166681
Some of you may remember Rob (Robdog). He passed away yesterday. RIP, my freind.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry to hear that Jeff.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I never claimed to be doing so, I'm just saying that the research has moved on since Shigo coined the phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where has the research moved on? For the most part the song line "the day the music died" fits here. Sure some are doing some research but his goal in life was to disseminate complex data and its meanings to the scientific layman....the arborist. Others, Gillman, Schwarz, Matthack (sp?), etc., either just postulate on subjects without scientific data or emit such complex data, the arborist reads through it while thinking about new bucket trucks, climbing hitches or what they are going to have for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rant-off Alex and the Shigonuts and games of "Shigo Says" send me into a tizzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the basis of your perpetual chastising of Shigo and those who study him isn't it? You are likely somehow diminished by those who quote someone who generated massive amounts of peer reviewed data and those who study him at depth and you would rather conjecture with subjects that don't send you into a "tizzy" like very uncomplicated subjects such as sgr's (which Shigo dealt with in depth) and ignore or opt to not spend the money to buy the books where he takes you into a journey of the complex and difficult to understand (while doing all he can to get you to understand).
> 
> The "Shigonuts?" lol. Who is more quotable? Someone who takes pride in mis spelling words without any remorse reveals why the Shigo material and those who quote it threatens them.....er I mean sends them into a "tizzy".
> 
> "learn until it hurts" Shigo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Sorry to hear that Jeff.


 
His son told me Rob had a heart attack while hooking up his trailor. 53 years old, non-smoker, healthy, .... last I talked to him he was excited about ITCC coming up soon.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Sorry to hear you lost your friend Jeff.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> The "Shigonuts?" lol. Who is more quotable? Someone who takes pride in mis spelling words without any remorse reveals why the Shigo material and those who quote it threatens them.....er I mean sends them into a "tizzy".
> 
> "learn until it hurts" Shigo


 
Glad I could make you laugh. It seems that you treat Shigo as the end of the road, Gilman, Johnson, Haur, and many others I have read have built on what Shigo started. I do not discount him, or people who idolize him, it is just that some can be very obtuse when it comes to current state of science. From what i have read of him (and i have read most of his books and many papers more then once) he would agree with the quote "When the facts change, I change my mind. What do you do, sir?" J.M. Keynes

Another Shigonut axiom is that minor elements are not nutrients, I recall an instance when one was correcting researchers on using this term commonly accepted throughout plant science. it did not go over very well...


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> From what i have read of him (and i have read most of his books and many papers more then once) he would agree with the quote "When the facts change, I change my mind. What do you do, sir?" J.M. Keynes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Shigo books do you own? What facts have changed in your opinion? Many resent Shigo because they picture this huge presence and ego accompanying this bigger than life person. Not so. Don't be so intimidated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Shigonut axiom is that minor elements are not nutrients, I recall an instance when one was correcting researchers on using this term commonly accepted throughout plant science. it did not go over very well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change is difficult to accept. He has caused massive change in the profession to the point that his life was threatened often in his career and we were not allowed to record his seminars because of it.
> 
> Carbohydrate is tree food. The 13 essential elements in the soil do not have the energy bonds that can be used by living things. The 13 soil elements should be called elements. A nutrient is the combination of an energy source with an essential element that does not yield energy.
> 
> Is this what we are referring to?
> 
> I think it is offensive for you to refer to Shigo students as Shigonuts. What if people started referring to you as a big goofball?
Click to expand...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> What if people started referring to you as a big goofball?


 
They don't already? 

His books, New Biology, Pruning, The picture book of his dissections...

I had ModArb, but loaned it out a number of years ago. 

I have Harris, P.P. Pirrone ( the first tree book I read, it was at the County Library. I bought it shortly after Amazon opened up) 



> The 13 essential elements in the soil do not have the energy bonds that can be used by living things. The 13 soil elements should be called elements. A nutrient is the combination of an energy source with an essential element that does not yield energy.



This is just flat out wrong, you cannot have definitions separate from other life science disciplines. Go to any dictionary and a nutrient is "any substance that provides sustenance for an organism."

Most of the elements in C Hopkins CaFe are not available in their elemental form, such as Fe has been shown to work better when chelated as Feric Amonium Citrate, especially with the white sub-genus of oak. 

If elements were not nutrients, the we would not talk of the different "nutrient cycles" in the environment, carbon cycle, nitrogen cycle.....

I understand the reasoning for the argument against "plant food" because light is the true "plant food", the source of energy for all life on earth, except for a few odd cyano-bacteria. Too many people try to sell NPK fert as "tree food" without understanding the why's and wherfore's of the development of "fertilizer"...

Ooops, I almost fell into my anti-NPK rant. :angryrant: 

I have a great deal of respect for Shigo, and have no problem with the idea of a person being a student of his teachings. I do have a problem when the study leads to a dogmatic adherence to those teachings, as I would with any other school of thought. 



> Others, Gillman, Schwarz, Matthack (sp?), etc., either just postulate on subjects without scientific data or emit such complex data,



Hmmm, the ad hominem ( arguing on the failings of the defendant..) I have to agree that they are not as influential, mostly because they have not been working as long. I think some of Gillman's work is very readable FWIW, but I have to agree with you on ol' Claus; he is either too technical, or condescendingly oversimplified.


----------



## treeseer

treevet said:


> Where has the research moved on? For the most part the song line "the day the music died" fits here. Sure some are doing some research but his goal in life was to disseminate complex data and its meanings to the scientific layman....the arborist. Others, Gillman, Schwarz, Matthack (sp?), etc., either just postulate on subjects without scientific data or emit such complex data, the arborist reads through it while thinking about new bucket trucks, climbing hitches or what they are going to have for lunch.



That would not just be the author's fault, but the readers'. Not only did you misspell all 3 names, but to say that the first 2 do not deliver data with relevant conclusions that the arborist can use is NOT supported by their works. True their writing is not as pithy and punchy as Alex's was, but they or at least the first two are at least as precise, and their conclusions should and do lead directly to better tree care.

A New Tree Biology is often the first book off the shelf when I'm researching something, but it is never the last. Buddy Holly's music was great, but it has been built on. 



> ... very uncomplicated subjects such as sgr's (which Shigo dealt with in depth)


What did I miss? My copy of ANTB page 206 shows an sgr that you or I could and should sever in a heartbeat with loppers, but he said to leave those alone. Where is the depth in that? If the topic is uncomplicated, are you ready to tell folks which sgrs should be cut and where and when?

He did no research on this; not directly tied to his job, and his advice on this and some other stuff has been proven wrong, like the pic #74 in pithypoints. That does not diminish his greatness, it just shows what happens with time. See Pithy Point #207.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I do have a problem when the study leads to a dogmatic adherence to those teachings, as I would with any other school of thought.
> 
> .



I think if one was to take a poll in regards to the champion in the fight against dogma in the world of arboriculture one would find Dr. Shigo an enthusiastic and clear winner and not Mr. JP Sanborn.


----------



## treevet

treeseer said:


> Not only did you misspell all 3 names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilman, Mattheck, Schwarze (I will be watching your suspect spelling as well lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss? My copy of ANTB page 206 shows an sgr that you or I could and should sever in a heartbeat with loppers, but he said to leave those alone. Where is the depth in that? If the topic is uncomplicated, are you ready to tell folks which sgrs should be cut and where and when?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That picture could be misleading with nothing to give perspective. That could be a 5' dbh. The message here is likely that with mature trees the trade off (in longevity) may be in favor of leaving the large (established) sgr on an over mature tree as it cannot stand the loss of live tissue (conductive and storage) that a young dynamic tree can.
> 
> You 2 knuckleheads are really stretching it to nitpick piddling stuff on the Father of Modern Arboriculture aren't you? :deadhorse:
Click to expand...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I think if one was to take a poll in regards to the champion in the fight against dogma in the world of arboriculture one would find Dr. Shigo an enthusiastic and clear winner and not Mr. JP Sanborn.


 
He spit a little when he preached, I remember, I was in the first row.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

*When the elders disagree, it breeds knowledge for us!*

I love this!
This is why I am here, when you guys start arguing and not about who has better junk, but about deep,deep DEEP stuff, we all can do nothing but learn.
Its funny, sometimes I have to get out my little arbor word dictionary to follow! Glad I bought that little book! 
 to all of you
Now, lets get back at it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 166681
> Some of you may remember Rob (Robdog). He passed away yesterday. RIP, my freind.
> Jeff


 
Sorry brotha


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> He spit a little when he preached, I remember, I was in the first row.
> Jeff


 
Prob just meant to gob on you for general reasons. :hmm3grin2orange:

Could you blame him?


----------



## treeseer

treevet said:


> That picture could be misleading with nothing to give perspective. That could be a 5' dbh.


NO misleading possible, as the proportions, and the problem, are the same whether the tree is 5' dbh or 5". The fact is, he did not dig and see, but instead violated his own dictum #867, and gave unqualified advice. Give it up, Dave. The more you try to shove his crown down our throats, the more his nakedness will be revealed.


> The message here is *likely* that with mature trees the trade off (in longevity) *may be* in favor of leaving the large (established) sgr on an over mature tree as it cannot stand the loss of live tissue (conductive and storage) that a young dynamic tree can.


Stating an obvious basic difference (with two *qualifiers* to cover your aspirations for his accuracy) does not undo the original ERROR


> You 2 knuckleheads are really stretching it to nitpick piddling stuff on the Father of Modern Arboriculture aren't you? :deadhorse:


Nothing piddling about telling people not to prune big sgr's--they are more harmful than small ones, duh! Costello went way beyond Shigo on sgr's, as Gilman is doing with with pruning, Schwarze with decay, etc. In 1986 Alex may have been the Father, but now he's the grandfather. Still a revered elder who MUST :agree2: be read to understand tree care imo, but we have uncles and aunts and other fathers and mothers now carrying that torch and showing the way.

He'd be gyrating in his grave if he heard your tunnelvisioned admiration, and your disregard for modern work. If you drop the hero worship and open your eyes to research in 2011--your misspelling, while not a big deal in itself, belies your lack of familiarity with those authors and their work--, you will see the potential of modern arboriculture. If not, you're wrapped up in a time warp that does not do him or you proud. 

O and Jeff I did not know Rob but dam he was young to just drop like that. Gotta cherish every day; each could be our last!


----------



## treevet

please excuse post 4499. I have a habit of replying to a generally ignorant and idiotic post with the same if I am a witness to it.

Some of you such as greanbean do not have the books, Shigo's among them, to learn some of the things they enjoy hearing. They enjoy hearing this because they know they cannot spend their entire lives (in good conscience) removing trees. If you (and others) base all their income (bucks) on removing every tree you encounter then you are practicing self job elimination or income suicide aren't you? Not to mention the fact that even the most profound tree haters amongst us have a small warm spot for a beautiful specimen tree to stand under on a hot sunny day.

I will paraphrase some of the material we are discussing from MA for people like Scott and this might suggest the value of purchasing these references and learning tools at the cost of a night out for dinner.

Re. photosynthesis..."Photosynthesis is an energy trapping process. The energy from the sun is stored in glucose, which comes from carbon dioxide and water. The energy of the sun splits the water molecule which then bonds with co2 to form glucose.....

....when temperature rises above 40C the efficiency of the process decreases rapidly, regardless of the amount of light."

Shigo frequently referred to "bucks" in these processes.

".....The first part of photosynthesis involves phosphorus to form a substance called ATP (Adenosine Triphosphate). ATP holds energy in its bonds. It is the universal biological currency. It is like liquid assets. ATP supplies the energy to make processes proceed (it makes lipids and carbs). This is why trees require phosphorus....and why mycorrhizae are so important (they are active in absorbing P). 

The first part of photosynthesis involves the trapping of energy in ATP. The energy is trapped in bonds that hold the atoms together. It is similar to cocking a spring and locking the spring in the cocked position. When the lock is released, the spring moves. As ATP is formed and as the energy accumulates, it is similar to rolling a ball up a hill. However, here, the ball gets larger as it goes up the hill. At the top, one final push sends the ball down and MOST of the energy used to push the ball up is released to do the work, to make something move....metabolism, growth, reproduction, defense.

Energy is required to maintain the living processis in the cell...metabolism (1) ....to make more cells ...growth (2)....to make more trees...reproduction (3) and to keep the defense system ready at all times (4). All of the energy must be stored in living cells. Proper allocation of energy for 1,2,3, and 4 is essential for survival. The tree must metabolize and grow, or it dies. When energy reserves are low and little is left for defense, the pathogens attack. Please remember...energy must come OUT of the system first before growth, metabolism and reproduction take place......

.....and fertilizers DO NOT add energy ...they do not feed trees, they add elements essential for growth, metabolism, reproduction and defense.... too often this causes the defense budget to suffer and the pathogens attack as the tree uses stored energy to grow bigger...faster.

Light and photosynthesis....That light drives photosynthesis has been proved by many experiments. When plants are put into the dark photosynthesis decreases over time. When light returns so does the trapping of energy. Do not confuse this simple statement with the light and dark reactions of photosynthesis. The light reaction traps energy from waves or photons as the electrons on the chlorophyll molecule are forced to a higher orbit...and then return to their original orbit. The energy is trapped in ATP. This is the first part. As many ATP molecules accumulate, they are used to make glucose. This second part is not dependent on light, so it is often called the dark reaction of photosynthesis. The trapping of energy is a highly ordered process. The details of this are far beyond the scope of this book.

Respiration, energy release....Glucose is like a mobile battery. It is soluble in water. Glucose is the fuel for life. Energy is trapped in the chemical bonds that hold glucose together. The chemical bonds are like cocked and locked springs. Each ATP supplies the energy as a ratcheted wrench that gives the spring and advance until all the springs are cocked and locked in place. So it is with glucose. When the locks are systematically released, the spring moves and makes something nearby move. That is work....to move matter. The process of using potential or stored energy to "run" the biological machine is called respiration. The "unlocking" of the glucose to release the energy is called "glycolysis". The process is highly ordered. The second part of respiration is where CO2 is given off. The third part is called the electron transfer chain. In the end each glucose molecule "makes" 36 ATP molecules...and ATP is like liquid money. It pays the bills for metabolism, growth, reproduction and defense."

This is just a little taste of Modern Arboriculture in the vicinity of that which we speak of. One can get a vague understanding of these processes or if desired can take their understanding way beyond the scope of this content. Something is gained in either endeavor. You have become enlightened to some extent.


----------



## treevet

treeseer said:


> NO misleading possible, as the proportions, and the problem, are the same whether the tree is 5' dbh or 5". The fact is, he did not dig and see, but instead violated his own dictum #867, and gave unqualified advice. Nothing piddling about telling people not to prune big sgr's--they are more harmful than small ones, duh! Costello went way beyond Shigo on sgr's, as
> !



I disagree with this post.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> I disagree with this post.


 
ps...in your pseudo expert world you would create havoc removing every co dom you encountered (or encourage others in your articles) because of included bark when the truth is, reason not completely clear....

many many co doms do just fine with huge amounts of included bark.


----------



## treeseer

treevet said:


> ps...in your pseudo expert world you would create havoc removing every co dom you encountered .


What in the world are you talking about?? Are you confusing codoms with sgr's??? :monkey:

I NEVER said to remove every sgr--I follow Costello's advice in his Abiotic book, p 177-180.

I NEVER NEVER said to remove all codoms, and ALWAYS (8+ years anyway)said to look at reducing rather than removing, as codoms have no collar.

And re your biology lesson, good basics, but...Coder has gone way beyond that. At the 2009 ISA conference he gave an analysis of 3 current physiology texts, and their implications for our work.

Now, about that time warp... if you want tree knowledge, this site is not the first place to look.


----------



## treevet

Treeseer:



> What in the world are you talking about?? Are you confusing codoms with sgr's??? :monkey:



I expected that to fly right over your head. What do girdling roots and co doms have in common? Included bark. I have seen many large single girdling roots on mature trees exist without the necrotic spot above the intersecting of tree and root and no decay at all. They just likely adjust to each other for mutual existence.



> I NEVER said to remove every sgr--I follow Costello's advice in his Abiotic book, p 177-180.



The pages you reference above all show extreme examples. Be judicious son. You been around for a little while even tho you a little on the dense side.



> I NEVER NEVER said to remove all codoms, and ALWAYS (8+ years anyway)said to look at reducing rather than removing, as codoms have no collar.



Just another analogy as my experience is you want to remove all sgr's or at least "cause some havoc (and injury)" and get in there and dig around in your own fumbling kinda way.



> And re your biology lesson, good basics, but...Coder has gone way beyond that. At the 2009 ISA conference he gave an analysis of 3 current physiology texts, and their implications for our work.



My guess is the competition/disrespect/has been aspect you 2 yokals try to portray on Dr. Shigo from these above mentioned professors/teachers is not shared with them. They likely have unwavering admiration and appreciation for him and have included him significantly in their development of their careers as he did with others himself. I know he and Mattheck were friends. Properly done and accurate scientific research is timeless. 

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> My guess is the competition/disrespect/has been aspect you 2 yokals try to portray on Dr. Shigo from these above mentioned professors/teachers is not shared with them. They likely have unwavering admiration and appreciation for him and have included him significantly in their development of their careers as he did with others himself. I know he and Mattheck were friends. Properly done and accurate scientific research is timeless.


 
I do not see how I am showing Al any disrespect, all I am saying is that my respect for some of his disciples diminishes when the rhetoric becomes dogmatic. I came up with the "Shigo says" reference after the umpteenth time of talking about a subject and that phrase pops up over and over. Like a child plugging his ears saying "lalala I can't hear you , lalala!"

Of course Gilman and Coder owe something to Shigo, (and i do to) I have heard them say it. I have heard research speakers talk about how they have built upon Shigo's CODIT model. I also recall a story, do not know if it was him, or Blair or such, that the moniker "Father of Modern Arboriculture" came about because he was uncomfortable with begin called the father of arboriculture. Shigo spoke about how he built his research one the work of those who came before him.

This is science: a historical process of proof and consensus. Shigo was a tipping point in the science of woody plants because he had the vision and drive to pull these other peoples research together and build something great from it. He broadened the field so much that other people can dedicate their time to narrower paths. 

If we view our work as a science, then we will narrow our scope if we do not follow as many researchers as we can find time and money to read up on.

I stand by the two points I have made about the man here: Shigo is not the end point in the science of woody plants; we was human, some of the things he wrote about are wrong.

The other point i have alluded to here is that you are a very smart man, and could be so much more; if you would only become a student of plant science, instead of a disciple of a single (though important) researcher.

At 45 years of age I am on the downward slope of my tree worker career, which is why I have been working on my plant researcher career these past few years.

BTW, Id'a thunk you would have taken the name Shignut and worn it on a tee-shirt...proudly.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I do not see how I am showing Al any disrespect,


 
DUDE! You called him Al, !!! How dare you!!!!!!!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> If we view our work as a science, then we will narrow our scope if we do not follow as many researchers as we can find time and money to read up on.
> 
> The other point i have alluded to here is that you are a very smart man, and could be so much more; if you would only become a student of plant science, instead of a disciple of a single (though important) researcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I return the same one to you. I read voraciously, not just Shigo, I have probably all of relevent authors, not just Al (he liked to be called that by those who had the nerve and maturity to call him that).
> View attachment 166860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 45 years of age I am on the downward slope of my tree worker career, which is why I have been working on my plant researcher career these past few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeseer

treevet said:


> ..I have seen many large single girdling roots on mature trees exist without the necrotic spot above the intersecting of tree and root and no decay at all. They just likely adjust to each other for mutual existence.


It's not decay but compression that is the issue with sgr's. Out of view, unlike decay. They do not adjust to each other--they fight each other. Check it out and get back to us okay? Fear of fumbling is no reason not to pick up the ball. :help:

JPS you pup you are never too old too quit climbing, or too young to study plant science--from a variety of sources, the best of which are your own hands and eyes. 

Later!


----------



## treemandan

You guys seem to be deeply involved in somekind of boring tree discussion. You ever take a break? I have been on vaca ( again) since Christmas myself. Its been my kind of vaca too, the kind where you just kick it at home and eat canned soup and brie. 
Well today was the last day of that. I got my wife a ticket to Circus Solie and she went with a bunch of other hens while I corrupted her daughter. The kids mother thought we would have trouble filling the day. I don't think so.
It was wet cold and dreary, yesterday we all had been out but my kid knew she was going back to school tommrow and wanted to chill at home so we watched Hanna Monntana and BS'd til she decided these houses needed chimeys all the sudden. I did the small one she did the big.









So we cut and colored and pasted for a few hours








We made these signs, she made the Cannon sign from camera I got my wife.








And that prompted a toy store run for a police car. We found some great stuff like this 71 Bronco









And we found a cop car


----------



## treeseer

treevet said:


> ..I have seen many large single girdling roots on mature trees exist without the necrotic spot above the intersecting of tree and root and no decay at all. They just likely adjust to each other for mutual existence.


It's not decay but compression that is the issue with sgr's. Out of view, unlike decay. They do not adjust to each other--they fight each other. Check it out and get back to us okay? Fear of fumbling is no reason not to pick up the ball. :help:

JPS you pup you are never too old too quit climbing, or too young to study plant science--from a variety of sources, the best of which are your own hands and eyes. 

Later!


----------



## treemandan

Another shot of the city so far









She started freaking out over this yellow GTO, I knew she had to have it and it was a dollar well spent. And we used to have a Vista Cruiser like that when I was 11


----------



## treevet

treeseer said:


> It's not decay but compression that is the issue with sgr's. Out of view, unlike decay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of compression injury but that is what leads to nectrotic areas and decay...... is where I was heading with that thought. Sometimes you see these big ole healthy studs of trees with a huge sgr in plain view for years not even phasing it. If you cut it off there is a price to pay that may outweigh the bennies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not adjust to each other--they fight each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not totally on board with that, again referencing the large girdling roots one sometimes sees on large mature (healthy and adjusted) trees. Let's not forget ....the metabolism and growth rate slows significantly in ultra mature trees therefore lessening the constriction imo.
> 
> Another thought is sometimes the tree wins the battle and the root fails.......seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of fumbling is no reason not to pick up the ball. :help:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPS you pup you are never too old too quit climbing, or too young to study plant science--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that as well
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

One last shot of the Bronco climbing the hill.






After I drop her off in the morning I just might run back to the toy store and get that FJ 40 but I am going back to work. I even shaved today and am cleaned up and organized for it.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Is there a tendency for certain species to develop gr's? Similiar to how some tend to have included bark? Does the soil play a significant role in the roots early setup? Should I make a larger than normal basin of aerated/churned up soil to put the sapling into to allow its roots better outreach or will it be a moot point as they will grow how they want regardless?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Slvrmple72 said:


> Is there a tendency for certain species to develop gr's? Similiar to how some tend to have included bark? Does the soil play a significant role in the roots early setup? Should I make a larger than normal basin of aerated/churned up soil to put the sapling into to allow its roots better outreach or will it be a moot point as they will grow how they want regardless?


 
I think that most of them come from the planted, bucket trees and B&B's, left too long, they will start doing it, growing in circles, then when consumer gets it home, they just dig a hole and plop it in, never paying any attention to the roots. Landscapers are the worse, have seen them put the whole B&B in as it sits or they will leave the bucket on! I always make a big hole, much larger than the root ball, I also try and loosen the roots, carefully separating the ones that seem to be headed for trouble. I know that it happens naturally, but I have not seen too many in the woods, haven't really looked either! mostly on planted trees in urban area's.
I think this is the same with most species, I do not know if there is one that is worse than the other. But these guys do.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeseer said:


> It's not decay but compression that is the issue with sgr's. Out of view, unlike decay. They do not adjust to each other--they fight each other. Check it out and get back to us okay? Fear of fumbling is no reason not to pick up the ball. :help:



My view is that if there is noticeable dieback in the crown of a mature tree it is often not productive to do a basal exam, much less a root-ectomy. If the compression is in a small area, and the tree is low quality I usually lean in the same direction. If i can sever the root easily and let the trunk xylem push it out, I often do it out of hand. 

Mostly I will give an opinion of cost and affect of treatment, letting the owner decide. Too often I have spent a few hundred bucks of their money, only to find a mess that would lead to a dubious outcome. How important is that tree to the client? It could be cheaper to put in a good 2 inch tree, properly, then to putz around with the root system of a moderate sized tree with apparent buried SGR's.



> JPS you pup you are never too old too quit climbing, or too young to study plant science--from a variety of sources, the best of which are your own hands and eyes.
> 
> Later!


 
Maybe I phrased that unwell: I have been treating the business as science-based for years; providing consulting to my clientele as well as the climbing service. The climbing is the bulk of my income by 5:1 or more. I need to alter the ratio so that we are less dependent on my climbing prowess, being that I am at (or passed) my peak where the purely physical ability is concerned.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Slvrmple72 said:


> Is there a tendency for certain species to develop gr's? Similiar to how some tend to have included bark? Does the soil play a significant role in the roots early setup? Should I make a larger than normal basin of aerated/churned up soil to put the sapling into to allow its roots better outreach or will it be a moot point as they will grow how they want regardless?


 


sgreanbeans said:


> I think that most of them come from the planted, bucket trees and B&B's, left too long, they will start doing it, growing in circles, then when consumer gets it home, they just dig a hole and plop it in, never paying any attention to the roots. Landscapers are the worse, have seen them put the whole B&B in as it sits or they will leave the bucket on! I always make a big hole, much larger than the root ball, I also try and loosen the roots, carefully separating the ones that seem to be headed for trouble. I know that it happens naturally, but I have not seen too many in the woods, haven't really looked either! mostly on planted trees in urban area's.
> I think this is the same with most species, I do not know if there is one that is worse than the other. But these guys do.


 
The research that I have read is that flood-plain trees have adapted to better tolerate SGR's better. Flood sediment will naturally be deposited around these types of trees, where true upland species mostly experiance basal erosion. I have seen honeylocust and elm with 3/4 of the trunk compressed, and still doing ok, where sugar maple and red oak can collapse with less then 1/4 stem compression. There are many variables; number of First-Order-Roots(FOR's), "linear association" of root/stem/low limbs.... general health and soil conditions...

Like Scott says it is how the tree is planted, and even more how the installer selects his stock, as to whether a tree will form encircling roots (SGR's in training). An encircling root that will end up below the FOR's seems to no become problematic, because the compression needs to be on the basal flair.

Natural root growth has as a predictable branching pattern as top growth, it is the harvest process (and nursery practices) whcih injure the root and cause the disorganized growth that causes SGR's and matting decay that Smiley and others have written about. (think of an old Norway maple with a latices of exposed roots and many poor grafts that show decay courts)

So if we can get the tree started with a several FOR's that radiate out, over the other roots, we give the tree a better chance of a sustainable life that matches it's species expected life.

As for working the soil, it is always better to improver the soil in and around the planting pit. If i have an encircling root I can pull out and trench in outside of the pit, I may amend that soil too. Often I just stick it into a slit trench though.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Well, guess time to get back out there and so something.. tomorrow starting back at it..

Right now just cleaning up a bit.

Noticed site changed on left side again.. not sure what it means yet  But I am sure we will all find out soon enough. They have been working hard to try and find right mix on this to make it work.. Clicking on the smiley icons still does not work properly!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Went to buy some bar oil today and saw they had the Stihl green stuff. Veggie oil mostly, but almost 3 times more expensive. So much for green.
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Went to buy some bar oil today and saw they had the Stihl green stuff. Veggie oil mostly, but almost 3 times more expensive. So much for green.
> Jeff


 
Is this the Stihl bio degradable oil in the square/rectangular containers?

My dealer sells to me for the exact same cost as the standard bar oil -- but it is a smaller container so still works out to maybe 25% or 30% more. Don't use it on every job, but it does get used by us a fair bit.


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Went to buy some bar oil today and saw they had the Stihl green stuff. Veggie oil mostly, but almost 3 times more expensive. So much for green.
> Jeff


 
F that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> Is this the Stihl bio degradable oil in the square/rectangular containers?
> 
> My dealer sells to me for the exact same cost as the standard bar oil -- but it is a smaller container so still works out to maybe 25% or 30% more. Don't use it on every job, but it does get used by us a fair bit.


 
Yeah bio-degradable, I am not that green.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Stumps I ground 65 stumps today nothing fun but put a little income on the books.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Stumps I ground 65 stumps today nothing fun but put a little income on the books.


 
Hey Rope, Comma's dont cost anything. Feel free to use them. :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Rope, Comma's dont cost anything. Feel free to use them. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff


 
Lol , your trying to cost me credits lol, thanks for English lesson . I actually did well in school in English, don't know what happened. I would be absolutely screwed without spell check.


----------



## teamtree

*saved two kittens today*

I received a call from one of my best customer requesting I come out and get two kittens out of his tree. The first one came down eagerly. The second did not seem to sure and kept on running out to the end of the limb. He came done in the end and I made two good friends.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The snow has all melted, so i was in the yard where the dogs poop. Filled a 5 gallon bucket in 20 min....talk about chit-jobs...


Stumbled across this one just now


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Lol , your trying to cost me credits



Could be wrong, but I think once system is all sorted out you won't loose anything for editing.. Suspect it was a slight error in formula


----------



## ducaticorse

Advised a customer to remove two trees last month, told me no, they'll wait till spring.

Guess who got a call this am to go ahead and remove the second one immediately?

Also picked up another easy but somewhat pricey Maple. Have 2 estimates to do tomorrow, the best kind, the ones that are already sold, but ya just have to put a reasonable price and a date on them. It'll be a good warm up for next week in Framingham.


----------



## ducaticorse

I also went to bid this tree out, wasn't sure what it was. Any thoughts? And what type of saw would you use?


----------



## CUCV

ducaticorse said:


> I also went to bid this tree out, wasn't sure what it was. Any thoughts? And what type of saw would you use?



I just ordered a Cutmaster 52, looks like a great tree to break it in!


----------



## ducaticorse

CUCV said:


> I just ordered a Cutmaster 52, looks like a great tree to break it in!


 
Ha! I was thinking acetylene torch! Bark apeared to be hard as steel.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> I also went to bid this tree out, wasn't sure what it was. Any thoughts? And what type of saw would you use?


 
'bout half a pound of c4.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Could be wrong, but I think once system is all sorted out you won't loose anything for editing.. Suspect it was a slight error in formula


 
I am playing more than anything lol. Its a little like rep ya know?


----------



## CUCV

My TS400 would be up to the challenge too. It got a good workout today. Freighted the 4500 with scrap metal for a long overdue scrap run. I'm looking forward to crossing the scales in the AM.


----------



## TreeClimber57

CUCV said:


> My TS400 would be up to the challenge too. It got a good workout today. Freighted the 4500 with scrap metal for a long overdue scrap run. I'm looking forward to crossing the scales in the AM.


 
Yeah.. would so. I have TS420.. it would chew that up and spit it out I reckon.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Recked-em chit, kilt em! 
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, I feel like I was hit by a truck! Went up yesterday, big Pin Oak, 100ft, 4ft dia trunk, about 40 ft, straight,then tapers down to 3ft for another 10 before branching out, big tree!lots of big deadwood over 3 homes. Had to get out the big ropes and blocks, forgot how heavy those things are, trying to pull around a 3/4 Double braid, 200fter, was not fun, with both rotator cusp torn and a jacked up neck, I soon realized why I don't go up anymore. SUCKS, I was having fun, at first, then I had to pull it up and over so I could get it down the other side, then, the fun began, NOT! Now, every time I move my shoulders, snap, crackle, pop! Neck isn't too bad tho, surprised! WT back today, burns and all! Thank god! Don't think I will be doing that again, little stuff with little gear, fine. Big heavy stuff, like the CMI SS blocks! No thanks, you yunins can have it.Between Arboriculture and the Marines, I believe I have an 80 y/o's body and have successfully destroyed it!I'm with JPS, setting myself up to to more of the bookworm stuff, after reading all of the stuff above, I have long way to go! Instead of being on here in the am, I should be reading. But then my wife would go nuts, she is not as excited as I am about work. So I stay here, with my peeps!


----------



## treemandan

Well, after all that time sitting around eating truffles and playing cars then going out to work yesterday has got me stiff, tired and a little hurt if I may say so. I am going to have roll around on the floor mat for a hour or so.... its work to breathe.


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The snow has all melted, so i was in the yard where the dogs poop. Filled a 5 gallon bucket in 20 min....talk about chit-jobs...
> 
> 
> Stumbled across this one just now


 
I was going to start a bitness installing these spetic systems for dogs. Really all you need is to did a hole, throw a 55 gal drum with holes in it in there, cover it all but a lid to rake the crap into.
But its not like I couldn't find good use for a 5 gal pail full of dogcrap.


----------



## Rftreeman

I went to collect money that been due for more than two weeks now, only had to break four of his fingers before he realized I was serious.....lol....


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I also went to bid this tree out, wasn't sure what it was. Any thoughts? And what type of saw would you use?


 

this outta do it!

YouTube - Nuclear cannon firing and filmed


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> this outta do it!
> 
> YouTube - Nuclear cannon firing and filmed


 
Yep, wonder if this is the same gun ..

YouTube - 280mm Atomic/Nuclear Artillery


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I was going to start a bitness installing these spetic systems for dogs. Really all you need is to did a hole, .


 
Your 5th grade engish taycher is rollin in her grave lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Your 5th grade engish taycher is rollin in her grave lol.



Still better than all this pseudo intellectual arbo wannabe jargon you fags are spouting off with lately.. I thought the only time guys tried to prove how smart they are, was when they were trying to get layed - by a woman that is!! sorry.. 

Reaction wood.. lmfao!!


----------



## CUCV

Rftreeman said:


> I went to collect money that been due for more than two weeks now, only had to break four of his fingers before he realized I was serious.....lol....


 

Two weeks... I wish I could always get paid in two weeks. Alot of the condo work I do it takes 6 months to get paid. I should have you come help me get paid quicker!
It always a balance of maintaining relationships, primary and secondary.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Still better than all this pseudo intellectual arbo wannabe jargon you fags are spouting off with lately.. I thought the only time guys tried to prove how smart they are, was when they were trying to get layed - by a woman that is!! sorry..
> 
> Reaction wood.. lmfao!!


 
Awesome.......!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Still better than all this pseudo intellectual arbo wannabe jargon you fags are spouting off with lately.. I thought the only time guys tried to prove how smart they are, was when they were trying to get layed - by a woman that is!! sorry..
> 
> Reaction wood.. lmfao!!


 
LMFAO. Tell like it is buddy. Some of the stuff they're spouting I will want to delve into someday but I have far too many things on my mind right now. "Whadja Do Today" has always been about talkin' shop and shooting #### with other production boys, the other jibber-jabber should stick to the other threads.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Still better than all this pseudo intellectual arbo wannabe jargon you fags are spouting off with lately.. I thought the only time guys tried to prove how smart they are, was when they were trying to get layed - by a woman that is!! sorry..
> 
> Reaction wood.. lmfao!!


 
Stupic and drunk and hanging on by a thread to your biz. That's why that offends your dumb ahss.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Awesome.......!


 
And that's why you got a big stick up your ahss about "scabs".....Anybody can take a tree down, it really ain't that hard. If you want to make the big bucks you gotta crack a book sometimes.

As for Blakes....it has all pretty much already been said.:deadhorse:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I had a good day. 
Jeff


----------



## GLOBOTREE

tree MDS said:


> Still better than all this pseudo intellectual arbo wannabe jargon you fags are spouting off with lately.. I thought the only time guys tried to prove how smart they are, was when they were trying to get layed - by a woman that is!! sorry..
> 
> Reaction wood.. lmfao!!


 
whats with that? apology accepted. So what discipline are you a scientist in wiseass?
"you fags"? whats with this? BTW, we dont really understand "trying to get layed", this analogy must be exclusive to your kind. why dont you get in the ring? TG.

LMFAO get in the ringgetintheringGET IN THE RING get in the ring get in the rinG


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> And that's why you got a big stick up your ahss about "scabs".....Anybody can take a tree down, it really ain't that hard. If you want to make the big bucks you gotta crack a book sometimes.
> 
> As for Blakes....it has all pretty much already been said.:deadhorse:


 
Ahh, touche... I got a chuckle out of it, so did he probably as he was writing it. Just added some levity to the topic. Please don't take too much offense that I thought it brought a laugh.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Ahh, touche... I got a chuckle out of it, I thought it brought a laugh.



Funny, but not to Gaybotree! :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## GLOBOTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I had a good day.
> Jeff


 Today, waas a good one here too~ we tackled some big old ugly nubby sugar maple stumpwoods, the old woman couldn't battle them, she kindly asked we try to deal with them. Ugly old pieces, we were splittin it and a piece shot off like a bullet and hit man in the leg~ he was not happy hobblin around, I thought he was gonna cry. We took a Silver Maple back to the main trunk was overhanging the house. I left my leather gloves in the crown had to retrieve them afterwards, they are too nice to have left up there. Then the customer wanted another Tree down, so i used the bull rope and tied the top up with a tight clove and came down to grade. hinged it slowly and she swung down and around as it was suspended in the other tree. Then I just cut it in pieces and then just undid the clove. Pulled the ropes and split for the remainder of the afternoon. But then I had to dump, so a quick dump short drive 1HR 40min back to relax time, but aint to relaxed. Got the morning to deal with as soon as i wake up, better get workin on a new plan.


----------



## Rftreeman

CUCV said:


> Two weeks... I wish I could always get paid in two weeks. Alot of the condo work I do it takes 6 months to get paid. I should have you come help me get paid quicker!
> It always a balance of maintaining relationships, primary and secondary.


that was one of those "my wife will send the check tomorrow" then later it was "oh, we're so sorry, we forgot to mail the check before we went on vacation"....


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Ahh, touche... I got a chuckle out of it, so did he probably as he was writing it. Just added some levity to the topic. Please don't take too much offense that I thought it brought a laugh.


 
We're good...I don't mind being the subject of a good laugh, but thinking being smart about tree care is "gay" shows deep seated stupidity. 

"mr. treeman....what should I do to that tree?"

mds...."prob oughtta remove it"

"how bout that one?"

"probably oughtta come down"

"what you gonna do when you cut all my trees down?"

"guess you and me are though then"


----------



## GLOBOTREE

Gaybotree eh? why dont you get in the MF ring too? like whats wrong with you f###### losers? like seriously? as if a group of pros like ourselves is going to remain fixated on Homosexuals, but just because I brought it up and sort of tried to protect the young lads whose daddys went away to jail or got shot or run over or fell to their death or somehow met their final day. Does not give any of you rude MF to take jabs like that at my reputations expense. get in the ring with your fag comments! are yu that insensible that you need to risk your privelages? I was only trying to go somewhere with the thread, but the children had to ruin it, now the point has been lost for the time being. Nice to meet you too~
GET IN THE RING


----------



## jefflovstrom

You need a chill pill or tell us where this Ring is you keep talking about. That time of the month?
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GLOBOTREE

Get in The Ring2011 its a thread


----------



## treevet

:notrolls2:


----------



## CUCV

Rftreeman said:


> that was one of those "my wife will send the check tomorrow" then later it was "oh, we're so sorry, we forgot to mail the check before we went on vacation"....



LOL, I love that one!

Finally got a check today for the whole season of landscape maintenance. The lady swears that she paid the 1st invoice of the year... which she didn't, subsequently she just didn't pay any other invoices. She said she paid "my guys" when they pruned the shrubs... well um... I pruned them and she wasn't there that day. I told her my books are clean and up to date and if she could show me any returned checks or notes in your check book indicating that she paid me that would resolve the issue. I had to send her all the invoices 3 times throughout the discussion but persistence paid off.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

CUCV said:


> LOL, I love that one!
> 
> Finally got a check today for the whole season of landscape maintenance. The lady swears that she paid the 1st invoice of the year... which she didn't, subsequently she just didn't pay any other invoices. She said she paid "my guys" when they pruned the shrubs... well um... I pruned them and she wasn't there that day. I told her my books are clean and up to date and if she could show me any returned checks or notes in your check book indicating that she paid me that would resolve the issue. I had to send her all the invoices 3 times throughout the discussion but persistence paid off.


 GOOD JOB!collections tend to get tricky at times, i know the feeling you are having now with finally receiving pymnt, I try to just remember its always $ in the bank, then i feel better about not having it right away.happy4ya was a good day!


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> You need a chill pill or tell us where this Ring is you keep talking about. That time of the month?
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL...


It's just a bit of locker room banter gentlemen. Nothing to get too riled up about. I believe in education as well as the grunt work, (some mat consider education grunt work too). I think we're all here to improve. Sometimes its fun to f around. Lets all take a deep breath, before someone types something nasty that they regret and gets beat up...... on the internet LOL.....


----------



## CUCV

GLOBOTREE said:


> GOOD JOB!collections tend to get tricky at times, i know the feeling you are having now with finally receiving pymnt, I try to just remember its always $ in the bank, then i feel better about not having it right away.happy4ya was a good day!


 
Its been a great day! Got $782 for my load of scrap metal. Northern tool is sending me out a new piston for my powerhorse splitter even though its 2 weeks out of warranty. I thought it was out of warranty months ago and just called in to order a seal kit.


----------



## ducaticorse

CUCV said:


> Its been a great day! Got $782 for my load of scrap metal. Northern tool is sending me out a new piston for my powerhorse splitter even though its 2 weeks out of warranty. I thought it was out of warranty months ago and just called in to order a seal kit.


 
I hear great things about Northern. I have to try them out..
PS, I'm thinking about taking a whack at that 1890 in NY more and more as spring comes closer........


----------



## treevet

CUCV said:


> Its been a great day! Got $782 for my load of scrap metal. Northern tool is sending me out a new piston for my powerhorse splitter even though its 2 weeks out of warranty. I thought it was out of warranty months ago and just called in to order a seal kit.


 
You got a Northern Tool splitter and a Super Split (modified) and another splitter?

How does all that splitting stuff work together. You have a conveyor?


----------



## CUCV

treevet said:


> You got a Northern Tool splitter and a Super Split (modified) and another splitter?
> 
> How does all that splitting stuff work together. You have a conveyor?


 
I have a thing for redundancy.... Yes I have a conveyor too. I use the modified Supersplit 99% of the time. But when I mess around modifying the supersplit I still need a splitter to make production. I got the powerhorse because of all the split-fire two way splitter hype. Its not a bad splitter for the price but it sure hasn't held up and I can't get in a good production grove with it. Bent the wedge and I can't keep oil in it on less than 100 cord.


----------



## CUCV

ducaticorse said:


> I hear great things about Northern. I have to try them out..
> PS, I'm thinking about taking a whack at that 1890 in NY more and more as spring comes closer........


 
My son came 10 day early so as we settle in I have been tempted to load up the crewcab with the wife and kids and head out there to see the 1890. It really should be a no brainer with its hours but there is so many other pieces of equipment I also want. My 1850 is huge and I rarely use it, I've been starting to think I should upgrade the bandit 100. I missed an amazing deal today on a loaded 250xp.


----------



## treevet

CUCV said:


> I have a thing for redundancy.... Yes I have a conveyor too. I use the modified Supersplit 99% of the time. But when I mess around modifying the supersplit I still need a splitter to make production. I got the powerhorse because of all the split-fire two way splitter hype. Its not a bad splitter for the price but it sure hasn't held up and I can't get in a good production grove with it. Bent the wedge and I can't keep oil in it on less than 100 cord.


 
I have a tw 5 and after a while had to get a conveyor. Now I am going to either add a guillotine splitter (sold one prior to tw5) for big rounds, and/or a supersplit for small stuff. You really like that Supersplit huh?. What is the mod?


----------



## CUCV

treevet said:


> I have a tw 5 and after a while had to get a conveyor. Now I am going to either add a guillotine splitter (sold one prior to tw5) for big rounds, and/or a supersplit for small stuff. You really like that Supersplit huh?. What is the mod?



search for "cucvs" on youtube, I have video of the modified splitter. The motor is mounted low, it has a third flywheel, it runs on cam followers in the beam instead of on the top flange, engagement mechanism that works like a traditional splitter and cuts down on fatigue, double larger cam followers on the engagement mechanism. I am going to start in on a 4 way wedge this month.

The TW5's look nice and the guillotine splitters look sweet.


----------



## treevet

TreeCo said:


> Yep. Sad to see that nonsense crap here in the CTC and C forum.
> 
> On a positive note:
> 
> My Wraptor is in the mail!
> 
> ....and should be here on Friday.


 
congrats TreeCo. You're gonna die for it!


----------



## treevet

CUCV said:


> search for "cucvs" on youtube, I have video of the modified splitter. The motor is mounted low, it has a third flywheel, it runs on cam followers in the beam instead of on the top flange, engagement mechanism that works like a traditional splitter and cuts down on fatigue, double larger cam followers on the engagement mechanism. I am going to start in on a 4 way wedge this month.
> 
> The TW5's look nice and the guillotine splitters look sweet.


 
sweet! can see where you could use a 4 way split. I could use my 6way on that nice wood.

YouTube - Modified Supersplitter log splitter


----------



## ducaticorse

I looked at a tree in Salem ma, big ole maple. Got the call from a family member of two seperate customers I did removals for last month. Already had an estimate, but wanted us to do it based on the reviews from his fam. 
I matched the price on the exsisting estimate ($1500) but did so begrudgingly unbeknownst to him. It's still a day project, but one that requires an extra body, an extra piece of equipment, and a whole heck of alot of rigging.
Sometimes I just like them bigger and easier, than just a straight PITA.
All in all, I'm not complaining, even though it seems as if i am:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> I looked at a tree in Salem ma, big ole maple. Got the call from a family member of two seperate customers I did removals for last month. Already had an estimate, but wanted us to do it based on the reviews from his fam.
> I matched the price on the exsisting estimate ($1500) but did so begrudgingly unbeknownst to him. It's still a day project, but one that requires an extra body, an extra piece of equipment, and a whole heck of alot of rigging.
> Sometimes I just like them bigger and easier, than just a straight PITA.
> All in all, I'm not complaining, even though it seems as if i am:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You confuse me! Do you want the 'Kawasakicourse or what!!!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> You confuse me! Do you want the 'Kawasakicourse or what!!!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL, maybe gixxercours, or certainly new bmw1000Rcourse...

It's winter time, and a refferal. It's a win win, I guess.......


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> LOL, maybe gixxercours, or certainly new bmw1000Rcourse...
> 
> It's winter time, and a refferal. It's a win win, I guess.......


 
Remember that show where they rode all over the world? When they needed the bikes from the sponsors? You know what I am talking about.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Remember that show where they rode all over the world? When they needed the bikes from the sponsors? You know what I am talking about.
> Jeff


 
peewee's big adventure?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

CUCV said:


> but persistence paid off.


 
My favorite AR (accounts receivable) story is from a buddy who sent his wife out to collect from a guys who was 6-8 months past due. She had their little girl on her shoulder "we really need that money."

Another is from Li'l Sis when she worked AR's for a local big mane florist; she had this one she was calling every week, until the office manager finally got snotty "I don't know why you keep calling us, you know we alleyways pay at 90 days!"

My latest one was a landscaper who I did some basal exam/root pruning for at a Lake Front mansion, some of the priciest real-estate in the MKE Metro area. I got the job through a mutual friend, the first segment I got paid for a little after 30 days. The second part, for which I had around $350 in material/equipment invested, after 60 days I was calling every two weeks; talking to his answering machine. Finally he gets back with an apology about it taking so long. The Job was in September, and it was now early November...he will get the check out soon...the client was out of country on vacation...yada-yada. Next I'm calling every week, finally on the week before Christmas he calls and says the check will come in a few days, he's mailing it out soonest! I get a letter a few days latter from him... cool i can use $725 right now. what with cramming for finals and whatnot I had not been doing much high paying work.....It was his company Christmas card!  The check came about a week latter...post dated for the next Wednesday!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

As for the OPQ... Today I did a little house clearance on a sugar maple, The Toy is sweet for these simple jobs, you can set a multi-crotch SRT line ans motor up right near the work area.

The across the street I started a crown restoration project on a mutilated crab, and pick-pruned a threesome of arborvitae to thin and reduce. The simple stuff can be fun, that crab looked pretty good if I stepped back far enough and squinted just right!


----------



## Rftreeman

CUCV said:


> LOL, I love that one!
> 
> *Finally got a check today for the whole season of landscape maintenance. * The lady swears that she paid the 1st invoice of the year... which she didn't, subsequently she just didn't pay any other invoices. She said she paid "my guys" when they pruned the shrubs... well um... I pruned them and she wasn't there that day. I told her my books are clean and up to date and if she could show me any returned checks or notes in your check book indicating that she paid me that would resolve the issue. I had to send her all the invoices 3 times throughout the discussion but persistence paid off.


got one of those also, last 12 weeks has been billed and is past due 6 weeks now.....needless to say when i get my money they can find a new contractor cause that has been an every year thing for 4 years and frankly, I'm tired of it....


----------



## TreeClimber57

John Paul Sanborn said:


> ...post dated for the next Wednesday!


 
We had a post dated check that got put into our deposits accidently, and the bank processed it. The check bounced..

I spoke with manager as if a post-dated check they normally would call us, and then spoke with manager at our 2nd bank.

Both told me that post-dates checks are no longer recgonized or legal in Canada, and that the day you date the check you have to have the money in the account. 

So, since then we have followed that policy. We have put 2 post dates checks into deposit since, and both have cleared successfully.


----------



## treeman82

Well, we took out 2 red oaks and a white oak. What a day. 2 loads of chips, and 7 loads of wood. One lady kept a bunch of the wood, so it would have been 8 loads had she not kept it.

The crane showed up in the morning, couldn't get into the first site because of a little bit of snow. Called for a sander, and while they were on their way we did a 26" DBH red oak up the road. Got back, and set up the crane by 11:00, hit a 30" diameter red oak, and stopped for lunch. Sent my guys out to dump the chips and pick up a pizza. Took them almost an hour to get back, when everything is within 2 - 3 miles of where we were working. Got up in the 3' diameter white oak around 1:45, had it down on the ground by 4:00. Crane was broken down by 4:45 and everybody was gone by 5:00.


----------



## sgreanbeans

We have a lady, who owes me $700, pruned her Oak, the day we came, all was good, we pruned the tree, they had left while we were working, didn't realize that they were leaving for 2 weeks! I'm not worried to much, she made an effort to contact Angie's list, after we did an Ash removal, and put alot of good garb on there for us, so I do not believe she is trying to stiff me. But, she could have let me know that they where taking off for the holidays!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> We have a lady, who owes me $700, pruned her Oak, the day we came, all was good, we pruned the tree, they had left while we were working, didn't realize that they were leaving for 2 weeks! I'm not worried to much, she made an effort to contact Angie's list, after we did an Ash removal, and put alot of good garb on there for us, so I do not believe she is trying to stiff me. But, she could have let me know that they where taking off for the holidays!


 
No worse feeling than making an agreement in stone with the ho to get paid upon completion (you got a big payment due)....then get done....and see the fam driving down the winding gravel estate driveway for the weekend with the dog and kid in the back of the wagon waving and smiling at you.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> No worse feeling than making an agreement in stone with the ho to get paid upon completion (you got a big payment due)....then get done....and see the fam driving down the winding gravel estate driveway for the weekend with the dog and kid in the back of the wagon waving and smiling at you.


 
Ha thats amazing how they always time it perfect.. If i had a quarter for everytime that has happened I could probably take a weekend vacation ...I have an old lady that won't answer the door after 2pm knowing were there working at her house ..


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha thats amazing how they always time it perfect.. If i had a quarter for everytime that has happened I could probably take a weekend vacation ...I have an old lady that won't answer the door after 2pm knowing were there working at her house ..


 
I used to go out and use the pay phone but now a cell or a friends gets them to at least answer the phone lol.

I think they give nightschool courses for ho's on how to do this stuff.


----------



## treevet

Off for a whole day in a ravine cutting up a big broken off multi lead elm. Lots of falling on the keister today and mud everywhere. Havagooday all.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Off for a whole day in a ravine cutting up a big broken off multi lead elm. Lots of falling on the keister today and mud everywhere. Havagooday all.


 
Good luck with that, I am here waiting for the Maytag repair man so I can choke him til his eyes roll back , he came out the other day and replaced the hinge on my fridge and yesterday the entire door fell off and I lost a gallon of milk and a gallon of juice all the condiments and cleaned my carpets for an hour or so , I may be on the news tonight ....Oh not to mention the corner of the door hit my wifes toe and thats purple now , so she's ###### off with life "so unhappy wife horrible life..."


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

There are a number of ways to encourage compliance with the "Due on completion" clause in a contract. A few I have done, or know people who utilize:


link it to a discount that is only effective if you get the check that day
have a 1.5-2% monthly interest statement attached to the DOC clause
Have the client sign/initial the clause and any other contingencies
Always call ahead and confirm with the client that they are able to make the payment
have them sign the work order prior to starting work, to show they understand that payment is due that day
ensure that they understand that you have a capitol investment in the project where you will be accruing interest. 

Most often the failure to get the payment can be attributed to actions of the crew/contractor. Most of the time I that i politely ask for a payment, I get it; whether it was contractually agreed on or not. 

I will usually ask them to review the work done with me "before you write out the check".


----------



## Rftreeman

John Paul Sanborn said:


> There are a number of ways to encourage compliance with the "Due on completion" clause in a contract. A few I have done, or know people who utilize:
> 
> 
> link it to a discount that is only effective if you get the check that day
> have a 1.5-2% monthly interest statement attached to the DOC clause
> Have the client sign/initial the clause and any other contingencies
> Always call ahead and confirm with the client that they are able to make the payment
> have them sign the work order prior to starting work, to show they understand that payment is due that day
> ensure that they understand that you have a capitol investment in the project where you will be accruing interest.
> 
> Most often the failure to get the payment can be attributed to actions of the crew/contractor. Most of the time I that i politely ask for a payment, I get it; whether it was contractually agreed on or not.
> 
> I will usually ask them to review the work done with me "before you write out the check".


what do you do if they leave while you are there and don't come back before you are done, you know, the old "I'm going to get lunch, I'll be right back" line...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

It depends on how you have the contract worded for DOC. If you have a 15 day grace period built in, then leave the bill. You could have a note for "$XXXX if postmarked by tomorrow, or the full sum is due per our contract." 

I often get a cell phone number so I can contact them, or ask for the check before they leave.

For customer relations one would probably not want to enforce the interest or other charges if they are a few days late, but if you have a 5% discount for DOC, that they signed off on, then send them a bill for the full amount.

If they get it to you in 20 days, and insist on paying the discounted rate, then I would not haggle. I know one guy who will carry it forward on accounts that are problem hagglers. "you agreed to these terms, paid late, and still owe me $XX. I'll gladly waive that if we do $XXXX in work."


----------



## treeclimber101

Alright which one of you ####s cut down the famous Nevada shoe tree...This showed up on my facebook profile that the tree was removed the other day and all that remains is sawdust ... Has someone declared war on America's beloved shoe trees? (And we're not talking about this version of "shoe tree.")
The world's largest shoe tree -- located along U.S. 50 in Nevada about 125 miles east of Reno -- was callously chopped down by vandals. And last summer, a well-known shoe tree in Idaho burned to the ground.
Nevada's landmark shoe tree -- a spot where travelers on "the loneliest road in America" have stopped for decades to deposit their boots, sneakers, pumps and even roller blades -- is rumored to have come into being years ago after a quarreling couple tossed each others' shoes into the 70-foot cottonwood tree on their wedding night. Others, for some reason, felt compelled to follow suit, and soon a full-fledged phenomenon was born.
[Incredible photos: See a cube-shaped, 'invisible' treehouse]
(You can check out a gallery of earlier photos of the Nevada tree here.)
Indeed, shoe trees have become a quirky slice of Americana often sought out by generations of road-trippers. Roadside America -- which bills itself as an "online guide to offbeat tourist attractions" -- wrote that shoe trees "may be the greatest embodiment of the American Spirit you can find on the highway" and explained how they flourish thusly:
A shoe tree starts with one dreamer, tossing his or her footwear-of-old high into the sky, to catch on an out-of-reach branch. It usually end there, unseen and neglected by others. But on rare occasions, that first pair of shoes triggers a shoe tossing cascade. Soon, teens are gathering up their old Adidas and Sauconys, families are driving out after church with Dad's Reeboks and grandma's Keds. Many inscribe messages on the sneakers in permanent marker -- greetings, love poems and life accomplishments.
The Associated Press reports that the Middlegate, Nevada, shoe tree was cut down late Thursday or early Friday and that "fresh sawdust was found on the snow" by authorities. A memorial for the tree will be held by local residents on Feb. 13.
(Photo: Christopher Luna of www.flickr.com/photos/the_luna)
Other popular stories on Yahoo!: 
• Sports announcer fired for calling female colleague "sweet baby"
• Photo: Enormous tuna fish smashes price record
• 'Superfood' is saving grace for Bolivian producers
Buzz up!180 votes


----------



## treevet

YouTube - The Andy Griffith Show (S3E01) - Mr. McBeevee(3/3)


----------



## sgreanbeans

I have told this one before, 
I long time ago, we did some storm removals o a street, i right after the other, working our way down the street. One of the customers was a family freind, we could not get a stump grinder in her backyard, unless by helicopter!
The next door guy, who we had removed several trees, due to the storm, refused to pay us until we ground her stump, she didnt care! He had recieved a large insurance check and would not answer the door, take calls, anything. I sent in my seceret weapon, my mother in law! 
5ft, 250lbs and a bad attitude!
Thanks to her, I got paid!
Now it is an old inside joke.
"Dont pay me and ILL tell my mom"


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> YouTube - The Andy Griffith Show (S3E01) - Mr. McBeevee(3/3)


 
Mr Jingles, loved that one. and that tool bet...


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> peewee's big adventure?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> I was going to start a bitness installing these spetic systems for dogs. Really all you need is to did a hole, throw a 55 gal drum with holes in it in there, cover it all but a lid to rake the crap into.
> But its not like I couldn't find good use for a 5 gal pail full of dogcrap.


 
I have doug-fir on the side of my lot that gets all off the deposits, I also blow a lot of my fall leaves into that area. Every once and a while a few large scoops of chip compost goes in there too. Some day it will be a flower bed.

Maybe I'll hire a company i do not like to grind that stump  "Oh, Yeah, I've been piling dog crap there for 7 years now..."


----------



## ducaticorse

Blew a FARKIN retread on the log loader coming up 95 in New London CT 20 min ago. FML


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Blew a FARKIN retread on the log loader coming up 95 in New London CT 20 min ago. FML


 
At least you weren't loaded. Nice looking truck though. Gotta get a box made.


----------



## justme23005

I picked up pine cones and branches from a tree I took down the other day. View attachment 167277


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> At least you weren't loaded. Nice looking truck though. Gotta get a box made.


 
Thanks. Its an oldie.. Detroit V6 loud ass MF. I'm building a bunk with stakes that flare out a foot or so on an angle then go straight up. Been on the road since 3AM, and still going... FML


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Blew a FARKIN retread on the log loader coming up 95 in New London CT 20 min ago. FML


 
Nice truck. Slap a little tire shine on it and you'd be amazed at the dif.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Nice truck. Slap a little tire shine on it and you'd be amazed at the dif.


 
Thanks! Unfortunately its more like, "slap 6 new rear tires on"


----------



## ducaticorse

We took down this skinny spruce yesterday. Went up 65 feet. Skinny little bastard though.

Second pic is the other view from the house.. I love starting mornings off on the water.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately its more like, "slap 6 new rear tires on"


 
Hell no new is for front lol retreads or good used for the rears mang, dern things cost a fortune ya know:smoking:


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Hell no new is for front lol retreads or good used for the rears mang, dern things cost a fortune ya know:smoking:


 
Yessir.. You are correct. She's getting a "fresh" set of used tires for the rear. AFTER I get paid for work next week. Again FML. At least i didn't need a tow to the tire shop. Got lucky blowing out a mile down the road....


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Yessir.. You are correct. She's getting a "fresh" set of used tires for the rear. AFTER I get paid for work next week. Again FML. At least i didn't need a tow to the tire shop. Got lucky blowing out a mile down the road....


 
Another must for the good contact list.....an excellent tire guy. We did 2 big jobs in the last month for my tire guy's daughters, ....now it is time for the payback. I want to put new tires on my Silverado and just put new tires all around my Mack. My new crane came with 10 brandy new tires (no caps)umpkin2:


----------



## sgreanbeans

A few pics of our week, gotta love those Locust!


----------



## sgreanbeans

A few more, we had to take 16 trees for this guy, most of them Locust, grand kid took a thorn that went completely thru the little guys foot, shoe and all. He wanted all the wood, cut it into firewood, and left in place. The pic with all the frozen trees was the mourning after we had a 50 degree day, then rain, then 17 degrees! Just thought it looked cool


----------



## treeslayer

sgreanbeans said:


> A few more, we had to take 16 trees for this guy, most of them Locust, grand kid took a thorn that went completely thru the little guys foot, shoe and all. He wanted all the wood, cut it into firewood, and left in place. The pic with all the frozen trees was the mourning after we had a 50 degree day, then rain, then 17 degrees! Just thought it looked cool



now you just need to figure out how to insert pics so we don't have to click thru em...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sorry! How do isa do it


----------



## treeslayer

TreeCo said:


> Damn right your are!
> 
> Clicking to open and close attachments is a pain in the ass, inserted in the posting is much better.
> 
> 
> Cool pic Slayer!


 
That fire truck was a lot of fun...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> now you just need to figure out how to insert pics so we don't have to click thru em...


 
Hell yeah bro. I gotta try repelling face first like that some day. Looks like a blast.


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> Hell yeah bro. I gotta try repelling face first like that some day. Looks like a blast.


 
It is, pull the friction hitch with your feet and burn down, flip at the end and land on your feet...really cool, and chicks dig it...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> It is, pull the friction hitch with your feet and burn down, flip at the end and land on your feet...really cool, and chicks dig it...


 
Dude, they're like 14. lol They're impressed if you have a car.


----------



## treeman82

Some pics from Tuesday's crane job with the red and white oak.

Looks like I am going to be moving out of my current storage place, somebody has been using my chipper and other equipment as target practice for their paintball gun. Found a spot up the road, better security, better people, better rate.

Thursday we took down a norway maple, about 25" DBH... 1.25 loads of chips, 1 load of nice wood went to a good client. There were 5 bigger logs that we didn't want to load by hand, so I brought my tractor and arch over, took them down the road to somebody who wanted free wood. Guy just sent me an e-mail demanding that I remove them from his property. I said no problem, but if I have to get rid of them thats the last time you'll ever get free wood from me.

2 people have complained about free wood this week. Free is free.


----------



## CUCV

treeman82 said:


> Guy just sent me an e-mail demanding that I remove them from his property. I said no problem, but if I have to get rid of them thats the last time you'll ever get free wood from me.
> 
> 2 people have complained about free wood this week. Free is free.



What a PITA!


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude, they're like 14. lol They're impressed if you have a car.


 
 and a justin bieber haircut....

But I'm after their mother's.....gotta love dem cougars...


----------



## justme23005




----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> and a justin bieber haircut....
> 
> But I'm after their mother's.....gotta love dem cougars...


 
Yeah, it's fun, but that is the hot-dog stuff that gets OSHA on the industry. Lack of PPE and acting like a kid vs. a professional in high visibility operations.

Scott has a story of a guy who dropped from his saddle while suspended from a crane. It was ruled suicide in the incident report, but the descriptions I heard sound like he was goofing around and slipped out while doing flips. They say he unbuckled his harness while on-line and "jumped".


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Scott, out of curiosity, could you have set up different and used a drift line on that removal, rigging from the adjacent tree? I can't tell the distance in that shot.

Drift lines allow bigger wood and reduce the SWL factor compared to dropping onto a block. I will often use The GRCS on one rope and a Porty on the other, when we have only one GRCS on site. Often we use the GRCS on the drift line so it can be pre-tensioned, and sucked in as the piece comes off.


----------



## treemandan

Plow the snow, its all been easy runs, I 've been up for 48 out for 6. I know it doesn't make sense but it does. I made a head on run with a road plow in town. That guy wasn't smiling but he was on my side coming at me with oncoming traffic. I veered to the left in plenty of time, I assumed he would think I wouldn't be using the brakes.
I also had to start passing cars doing 5 mph though much faster would put them out of control. I would think all the lights they would get the message and pull over. I may be wrong but if you are doing 5mph and I am letting you know I want to pass then you should pull over... I dunno but it sounds good. I don't think I am asking to much. So I pass em like I was hellbent and get ready for the next woman with earphones to pull out in front off me. Hey, the speed limit is 35, that's what I will be doing when one of them actually decides to make a run for the moldboard.
You know if somebody hits me out there or they make me wreck they are gonna pay. The first thing I will tell the cops is that she was putting on make-up and talking on the phone... just like that dude who almost didn't make it through the S turn down the way. Well, he wasn't putting on make-up but he was slidding off the road but he was fighting it real well. He had a front wheel drive import, he had the front wheel turned back towards the road and had the wheels spinning desparatley for the yellow line and he made it and the expression on his face was priceless and he kept that phone to his head the whole time.
I hate going out at 6 am. That's when all the meatheads in their Mustangs are trying their best and making the worst. Also all thos people who have no idea their car can be shifted into 4 x4 and that's the worst when you see someone spinning their rear tires in a Jeep Cheerokee, its like you gotta call the cops and tell them what a nuisance the guy is being. Its illegal to be a nuisance and I would know.


----------



## treemandan

And not to sound to much like a pole smoking mo but I was thinking of naming the blue truck. That just might be laying the ass grease on thick by itself but I was also thinking of naming it Casey Jones.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Plow the snow, its all been easy runs, I 've been up for 48 out for 6. I know it doesn't make sense but it does. I made a head on run with a road plow in town. That guy wasn't smiling but he was on my side coming at me with oncoming traffic. I veered to the left in plenty of time, I assumed he would think I wouldn't be using the brakes.
> I also had to start passing cars doing 5 mph though much faster would put them out of control. I would think all the lights they would get the message and pull over. I may be wrong but if you are doing 5mph and I am letting you know I want to pass then you should pull over... I dunno but it sounds good. I don't think I am asking to much. So I pass em like I was hellbent and get ready for the next woman with earphones to pull out in front off me. Hey, the speed limit is 35, that's what I will be doing when one of them actually decides to make a run for the moldboard.
> You know if somebody hits me out there or they make me wreck they are gonna pay. The first thing I will tell the cops is that she was putting on make-up and talking on the phone... just like that dude who almost didn't make it through the S turn down the way. Well, he wasn't putting on make-up but he was slidding off the road but he was fighting it real well. He had a front wheel drive import, he had the front wheel turned back towards the road and had the wheels spinning desparatley for the yellow line and he made it and the expression on his face was priceless and he kept that phone to his head the whole time.
> I hate going out at 6 am. That's when all the meatheads in their Mustangs are trying their best and making the worst. Also all thos people who have no idea their car can be shifted into 4 x4 and that's the worst when you see someone spinning their rear tires in a Jeep Cheerokee, its like you gotta call the cops and tell them what a nuisance the guy is being. Its illegal to be a nuisance and I would know.


 
Time to get some rest brotha!


----------



## littlenick

Hey treevet, i saw you guys working in indian hill today, love the new chevy!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman82 said:


> Some pics from Tuesday's crane job with the red and white oak.
> 
> Looks like I am going to be moving out of my current storage place, somebody has been using my chipper and other equipment as target practice for their paintball gun. Found a spot up the road, better security, better people, better rate.
> 
> Thursday we took down a norway maple, about 25" DBH... 1.25 loads of chips, 1 load of nice wood went to a good client. There were 5 bigger logs that we didn't want to load by hand, so I brought my tractor and arch over, took them down the road to somebody who wanted free wood. Guy just sent me an e-mail demanding that I remove them from his property. I said no problem, but if I have to get rid of them thats the last time you'll ever get free wood from me.
> 
> 2 people have complained about free wood this week. Free is free.


 
Don't know why, but I always like seein' pics of cranes lifted up like that. Nice looking truck, btw. Good work, TM.


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't know why, but I always like seein' pics of cranes lifted up like that.


 
Chris, I'm gonna let this go by....
maybe not.
Swollen hydraulics do it for ya?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> Chris, I'm gonna let this go by....
> maybe not.
> Swollen hydraulics do it for ya?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You know it!


----------



## treemandan

yeah Treeman82, you guys got that thing up there. Better go get that wood!:yoyo:


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Time to get some rest brotha!


 
Nah, I'm cush, feeling allright, I can go for days. Last year I was by myself, the one storm lasted 2 days straight and left about 4 to 5 feet. I had this idea to send last years pics to my clients who are away and tell them we just got slammed but I guess that would be cheating.


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> Hey treevet, i saw you guys working in indian hill today, love the new chevy!


 
Shoulda stopped by and said hey. Damn battery was dead on 630 grinder but rest of job was easy.


----------



## treemandan

I think I want to move to Albany and I guess this plowing is something I always wanted to do but its " funny".






That's Blackhorse RD, all the way on the other side of me out in the middle of no where. I had two clients on this Rd and one let me go this year but I still have to go out there cause I can't drop Peabody. Of all the drivways on Blackhorse his is the worst and of all the other plows on Blackhorse I am the only one who will take my truck up Peabody's hill. They won't go, they tried, failed and quit, barely make it a season. Its not that bad, you just have to use tact and a lot of it... and make sure you ain't gonna freak out when you are slidding backwards down the hill.
Once I was thundering up there pretty good in the red dump ( plow up) , when I got to the top I hit an oak tree with the plow which Donkey Konged me sideways then back down the hill backwards.
I think the reason the other guy let me go was price though I don't know. Peabody pays. He told me he never had a plow guy last 5 years and seems to be fine with what it costs. He's been up there over 25 years or so, now by himself.
There is a guy on that gravel road who once stopped me to complain how my plows where pushing gravel up on the edge of his lawn. You guys think I go off around here huh? The next day I was over there a cop came by to talk to me and I was about to tell the cop that he had a screw loose for bothering with it but he just asked if I could move the berg I left sticking out in the middle of the road... I mean gravel trail. Ya know for being so freaking far out in the sticks them is some uppity clean city folk and I loosened a few teeth working on the iceberg.
And I did get that pet safe ice melter for Joan Conroy. It does not say what it is on the bags though I think it should. I am sure I can get a MSDS for it. I am going to use it over them calcium flakes. That stuff makes wicked nasty dust.


----------



## treemandan

When the guy called me to tell me he got someone else to plow he goes like this:
" Hi, its Jeff!" I am like " Hey buddy how ya doing, what's up man?" while thinking " who the Hell is Jeff?" Then he says who is is and he just says he don't need me no more, he got somebody else and that's that so I just say " OK" and hang up. 
So now I am a little pissed. What? he get a better deal, maybe a friend is doing it now? He could have at least explained to show a little respect but he didn't so #### him anyway and if anybody ever says one little stupid derogetory thing then #### them too. I might have put up with some but not no more.
And I was over at the Lesbian's on Frog Hollow and boy the one was looking all hard out the window at me. That really freaked me out.


----------



## treemandan

I do kinda have a racket going on with this hourly rate. It leaves a lot of elbow room but I have to say I do respect it and everybody pays a very fair amount ( its astronomical of course, I mean some kid in China could live for a month on 65 bucks which is what Peabody pays if I just look at his driveway but I try not to suck the well dry all at once). I wonder what Jeff is paying now?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> When the guy called me to tell me he got someone else to plow he goes like this:
> " Hi, its Jeff!" I am like " Hey buddy how ya doing, what's up man?" while thinking " who the Hell is Jeff?" Then he says who is is and he just says he don't need me no more, he got somebody else and that's that so I just say " OK" and hang up.
> So now I am a little pissed. What? he get a better deal, maybe a friend is doing it now? He could have at least explained to show a little respect but he didn't so #### him anyway and if anybody ever says one little stupid derogetory thing then #### them too. I might have put up with some but not no more.
> And I was over at the Lesbian's on Frog Hollow and boy the one was looking all hard out the window at me. That really freaked me out.


 
I am Jeff.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Hauled a half cord bid two jobs got them soon as snow clears, supposed to get 4 inches we'll see could be a dusting or 11 inch. Gotta go grind a stump for the biologist tomorrow so grind the talk about ####ake mushrooms, probably look at some spring dead wood work. He is a good customer very knowledgeable, likes my pruning .


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I am Jeff.
> Jeff


 
So who ya got plowing yer drive now?

But that's who I thought was calling me for a second.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Our weather is looking good!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Our weather is looking good!
> Jeff


 
Same here! Supposed to snow all day tomorrow!







And some town watch they had over there huh? jeez, I hope the statuate of limitation has past on that.


----------



## Rftreeman

went to the DMV to get the new stickers for my plated and somewhere between there the bank, Lowe's and home I lost the damn thing, I have destroyed the house and my truck looking but haven't fount them..... I swear I think someone stole it while I was in Lowe's cause it was a complete registration with a complete set of stickers with the month and year decal...


----------



## treevet

Got home from work tonight and nobody wanted to go out in the cold to eat like usual on Fri. Ordered some food from the local restaurant. Ate a salad first for health food like usual and as usual it had a few black and green olives in it.

Bout half way thru bit into a green olive (had this salad hundreds of times) and, bam, pit in it broke one of my front teeth right in half.

Called the restaurant and the headquarters for the huge city wide franchise puts on the mgr. and he is apologizing all over the place and says this never happened. He says the top dog will call me back Mon. morn. About 10 mins. later the owner of our town's franchise calls me apologizing all over the place.

He says to call him back after seeing the dentist and, ofcourse, his franchise will take care of all of the bills, send them to him, and leaves his number. I say fine but I am pissed big time cause it is hard to do anything looking like a character outta Deliverence. I have known the family that runs this biz for 35 years. He hangs up but calls back in maybe 10 minutes.

He wants to have the olive and the pit. I told him the wife has it in her purse in a plastic bag and she left (which might be true, don't know where she is, but.. why TF do he want the damn olive and pit anyway?). Could try and sue the schit outta them.....but they are locals just like me. arrrgggg.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Got home from work tonight and nobody wanted to go out in the cold to eat like usual on Fri. Ordered some food from the local restaurant. Ate a salad first for health food like usual and as usual it had a few black and green olives in it.
> 
> Bout half way thru bit into a green olive (had this salad hundreds of times) and, bam, pit in it broke one of my front teeth right in half.
> 
> Called the restaurant and the headquarters for the huge city wide franchise puts on the mgr. and he is apologizing all over the place and says this never happened. He says the top dog will call me back Mon. morn. About 10 mins. later the owner of our town's franchise calls me apologizing all over the place.
> 
> He says to call him back after seeing the dentist and, ofcourse, his franchise will take care of all of the bills, send them to him, and leaves his number. I say fine but I am pissed big time cause it is hard to do anything looking like a character outta Deliverence. I have known the family that runs this biz for 35 years. He hangs up but calls back in maybe 10 minutes.
> 
> He wants to have the olive and the pit. I told him the wife has it in her purse in a plastic bag and she left (which might be true, don't know where she is, but.. why TF do he want the damn olive and pit anyway?). Could try and sue the schit outta them.....but they are locals just like me. arrrgggg.


 
you know damn well why they want it! So you cant prove it! DONT GIVE IT TO THEM! GIVE IT TO YOUR LAWYER! and tell the health department, so it is on record!


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Scott, out of curiosity, could you have set up different and used a drift line on that removal, rigging from the adjacent tree? I can't tell the distance in that shot.
> 
> Drift lines allow bigger wood and reduce the SWL factor compared to dropping onto a block. I will often use The GRCS on one rope and a Porty on the other, when we have only one GRCS on site. Often we use the GRCS on the drift line so it can be pre-tensioned, and sucked in as the piece comes off.


 
We could have and do often, I am training the young man there in the pic,on the porty, this was the perfect op, to get him used to letting it run. None of that wood was arrested, all ran to the ground,but slowly stopped about 3ft above the ground, nice and easy! so the block never took a hit. I don't like dynamic loading, and stay far away from it when at all possible. Tag line was for safety, better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it, so I make the guys put a tag on anything that might be hard to work. When he slowly stops it above the ground, we used the tag to pull it out of the drop zone and away from the trunk, laying it on others, so it is easy to untie, and keeps them out of Jon's way, when they process it.Thus, keeping production going, while they untie. This way, the kid is learning the timing of everything, working with the tag guy, to keep that perfect amount of tension, keeping the log in the air, while moving it across the yard.
I don't have the GCRS, but I do have 2 portys. I would like to see that in action,what you where talking about with the GCRS, more ammo for da guns!
Have you ever set up a vertical speed line? Seen a video of this a while back, keeps the wood, BIG wood, from taking off down the street when it hits bottom!, seemed pretty slick, but couldn't see the set up. I think that would have been good on that job, as our drop zone was very small and could not lay the log over. On jobs like that we just notch and drop chunks into a pad of brush, with a perimeter of wood to keep it from taking off or rolling into something.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> you know damn well why they want it! So you cant prove it! DONT GIVE IT TO THEM! GIVE IT TO YOUR LAWYER! and tell the health department, so it is on record!


 
Now Scott, if you did work for this family, they are all over the social scene, their restaurant has picts of kids on every sport's team in the history of time and they are just plain nice people....and they promised to take care of everything....would you put them thru a health inspection? It's not e coli.

I got the evidence, the dentist is gonna see it today likely and the bottom line is either sue or get off the pot. What you gonna do?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Now Scott, if you did work for this family, they are all over the social scene, their restaurant has picts of kids on every sport's team in the history of time and they are just plain nice people....and they promised to take care of everything....would you put them thru a health inspection? It's not e coli.
> 
> I got the evidence, the dentist is gonna see it today likely and the bottom line is either sue or get off the pot. What you gonna do?



Yeah, yur right. If they are good peeps, let them handle it. I had a similar thing happen with a uncooked chicken sandwich, made me real sick, like hospital sick, we made the mistake of giving them the sandwich back, so they could see it, when it came time to pay up for my bills, "what sandwich?" was the reply. This was at a local yocal joint. It didn't go over well, I went in and made an announcement to their customers, and started reading the ER report! Cops came! Made me leave, but then got me out side and said" no chit! Im not eating here anymore!" They told me that I should have taken the sandwich to the health department. So this, with you, don't really apply to that kind of reaction! Just looking out for you, not that you need it! Just make sure your dentist puts it in your record, just in case!
I wont eat chicken unless its at home!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, yur right. If they are good peeps, let them handle it. I had a similar thing happen with a uncooked chicken sandwich, made me real sick, like hospital sick, we made the mistake of giving them the sandwich back, so they could see it, when it came time to pay up for my bills, "what sandwich?" was the reply. This was at a local yocal joint. It didn't go over well, I went in and made an announcement to their customers, and started reading the ER report! Cops came! Made me leave, but then got me out side and said" no chit! Im not eating here anymore!" They told me that I should have taken the sandwich to the health department. So this, with you, don't really apply to that kind of reaction! Just looking out for you, not that you need it! Just make sure your dentist puts it in your record, just in case!
> I wont eat chicken unless its at home!


 
Man, I really understand where you are coming from. I got sick 2 times a couple of winters ago with the all night bathroom stuff and doubled over, thought I was literally gonna die that lasted 5 days both times. Never could prove anything.

This kind of brings up another topic we don't talk about much which is public image. If you frequent a certain small area, esp. if you live there.....you gotta walk on eggs a little.....esp if you may already be a reluctant choice because you are the most expensive guy too. If you become the wild man or the guy that only cares about himself....well then you (me) probably never really recover from that image.

I used to be the guy that would tell off a ho at the drop of a hat and always getting in fights and most apt to smell a little boozy at the kids soccer games etc. 
Excentric (sp?) can be viewed as cool but anymore with all the nut cases around (the guy that killed people and put their bodies in a tree for example) it more often these days means hands off.


----------



## sgreanbeans

For sure! this was a long time ago, I was the same way, pop off at the drop of a hat! Very quick tempered I was! I have mellowed out quit a bit since those days! 
My kids disagree! But they have NO idea!
Your right on the subject tho, Image is everything, and perception is reality.
I preach to my guys about situational awareness all the time. "Someone is ALWAYS watching you, so make sure you are behaving and acting professionally"


----------



## Toddppm

Very good advice there. I came close to kicking the chit out of an ####### speeding through a parking lot that knocked the crap out of my side mirror on the truck the other day right in my main area. He tried to play tough but when called out he had nothing (and I tried to egg him on). Felt like a fool afterwards but would have felt even better to rearrange his face. Too many witnesses.......


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> For sure! this was a long time ago, I was the same way, pop off at the drop of a hat! Very quick tempered I was! I have mellowed out quit a bit since those days!


 
I was gonna make a crack about that being last year, but remembered that you're only like 6-7 years younger then me


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I was gonna make a crack about that being last year, but remembered that you're only like 6-7 years younger then me


 
Actually, it was last week! :yoyo:


----------



## TreeClimber57

Ok had enough snow and winter now.. just about time for it to begin warming up for spring!!


----------



## treemandan

TreeClimber57 said:


> Ok had enough snow and winter now.. just about time for it to begin warming up for spring!!


 
I am just settling in and kinda wish it snowed all the time. I guess ya'll all got plows on yer trucks and such? Maybe if that is so there is not much of a living in it? Seems like a whole lot of F350's ( and a chevy or two still hanging in there) with plows all over the place around here and we don't get much snow.
I saw a good movie about Albany NY plowing, its big business the further north you go and I like it. No Mob run commercial stuff for me though.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I am just settling in and kinda wish it snowed all the time. I guess ya'll all got plows on yer trucks and such? Maybe if that is so there is not much of a living in it? Seems like a whole lot of F350's ( and a chevy or two still hanging in there) with plows all over the place around here and we don't get much snow.
> I saw a good movie about Albany NY plowing, its big business the further north you go and I like it. No Mob run commercial stuff for me though.


 
I would think the further north you go, the more plows you got too. Even soccer moms with their grocery getters with plows on em.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I would think the further north you go, the more plows you got too. Even soccer moms with their grocery getters with plows on em.


 
You and I are small beans in the plow universe but that is not a bad thing. The plow world is chock full o nuts too. You run across these guys with new pick ups thinking they want pay for the plow in one season and go losing customers all over. They think cause the commercial accounts are so heavy they can go around banging the crap out the HO time after time. I kinda think I wish got a plow years ago and I don't know why I didn't... Oh yeah, cause I was out playing in it back then.
I was out today sledding a little bit.


----------



## treemandan

I don't wanna even do tree work now. AAWW! The ground is gonna be all squishy til freaking July anytime it warms above freezing then comes spring. Yuck-O! I was out stumpin the other day and boy what a mess. Soups up! I was just talking about getting the chipper on the lawn and remembered the last time I was on a lawn I brought half of it back with me on my boots and it looked like it was going to stay that way for a bit. Well we will see just how low I will sink and I mean the pun cause I about gave up on plywood and can't afford mats. I would rather wreck the yard then fix it though that does depend how close the job is to my pile of fill dirt. But this soup has other adverse affects on our work in other ways than the Dingo making Panzer sized tracks in supple grass. One thing I feel better about is the floorboards in the pickup, I really do. I was starting to fear the old carpet and what lie beneath. The other truck is shot but I can fix it with JCWhitney parts.
Once there was a thread about how to keep chips from freezing in the trucks, I dunno if spraying the body down with Pam was mentioned but if that was a problem for somebody that should work.
Maybe if you get a big takedown to do you can spread a good amount of straw on the lawn in the work zone... then give the HO a line about how to let it winter like that and roll. Might be something to do in a certain situation.


----------



## ducaticorse

Did the ac compressor, and new belt on my 98 Ram 2500.

Trading some tree work for rust repair and paint on the rockers, doors, and rear quarter, and two new bumpers.

Then she's off for lettering so she can be a company whore!


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Did the ac compressor, and new belt on my 98 Ram 2500.
> 
> Trading some tree work for rust repair and paint on the rockers, doors, and rear quarter, and two new bumpers.
> 
> Then she's off for lettering so she can be a company whore!


 
Nice to barter like that, tough to find the right people. I know a guy who does his Dentists' trees, that is saddly hilarious wouldn't you think ? Now how do you know your AC is working right?


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Nice to barter like that, tough to find the right people. I know a guy who does his Dentists' trees, that is saddly hilarious wouldn't you think ? Now how do you know your AC is working right?


 
Yeah, saves me about a grand. I actually came across the body shop because they were selling a bobcat. While I was there looking at it, the owner asked me to estimate small removals on 2 different properties. I picked up this Ram for the winter, came with a plow. 100K black extended cab for $3400. Figured it'd be worth putting a little work into and make it look nice.

I aked the guy if he wanted to trade the repairs for the trees, and it was a go.

AC DOESN'T work LOL. I took out the bad AC comp, and put in an AC delete, and ran thesame size belt. I'll spend the money on a new comp in the spring.....


----------



## treeman75

I am buying a Vermeer s600tx mini, it is being delivered Tues. I am buying a grapple too. I cant wait, I feel like a little kid waiting for santa to come!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> I am buying a Vermeer s600tx mini, it is being delivered Tues. I am buying a grapple too. I cant wait, I feel like a little kid waiting for santa to come!


 
SWEET!

I want a gehl 140 like its my last breath on earth.....


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I am buying a Vermeer s600tx mini, it is being delivered Tues. I am buying a grapple too. I cant wait, I feel like a little kid waiting for santa to come!


 
Cool Beans!, I'm still waiting on the VA process, taking for ever! But, once it happens, it will be freakin awesome! I will have ALL toys to play with. First thing is a mini with a BMG, then a New Holland Track Machine with a Bradco Grapple. 
Tic Toc, tic toc, FREAKIN TICITOC!


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Cool Beans!, I'm still waiting on the VA process, taking for ever! But, once it happens, it will be freakin awesome! I will have ALL toys to play with. First thing is a mini with a BMG, then a New Holland Track Machine with a Bradco Grapple.
> Tic Toc, tic toc, FREAKIN TICITOC!


 
Are you a vet? So am I. What does the VA offer us for business loans? I thought only college and house loans.
Is that how you got your insurance too?! Fill me in! I want a new Gehl 140 and 1590 chipper!


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> Are you a vet? So am I. What does the VA offer us for business loans? I thought only college and house loans.
> Is that how you got your insurance too?! Fill me in! I want a new Gehl 140 and 1590 chipper!


 
Unfortunately, you have to get hurt pretty bad to get it, it is thru Voc Rehab, I was medically booted for injuries, you have to be over 30% and have injuries that keep you from doing what you where trained for, you can either co to school and get retrained or get small biz assist, I went with the small biz, gave my wife my G.I. Bill, she's going for biz. LONG process, but I think will be worth it in the end. I have a total of 170%, but that is multiples added together, since I am not completely debilitated they gave me 90% 
If you have not done a VA claim, dont go to the VA, they (the people) suck, go with Military Order of the Purple Heart, they will help you and be your Advocate, they dont expect a membership payment like the VFW and AmLeg. You do not have to have a PH for them to help, I dont.
Once you have a rating, based on the the percentage, they will let you know what you qualify for. All the info is online, do your homework while you wait. They are not going to come to you, you have to go after it.
Not trying to throw him under the bus, but JPS helped me alot, he has a good grasp on the process, and everything he told me has been 100% accurate.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> JPS helped me alot, he has a good grasp on the process, and everything he told me has been 100% accurate.


 

Thanks buddy, I've been in the system since '92; had friends, family and VA people pecking away at me to get me to go for those things that are part of my pension contract. For years I looked at it all as welfare, it took a neighbor (Al is a Vietnam era ReconMarine) to finally get my but in gear.

For many years i was just 0%, at first it grated on me that i had to go through means-testing every few months, and there were these drunks with better factory jobs then I had who were getting better service. I had been living a frugal life, and socked away enough savings that my copay was rather high. The copay did not bother me much, but when i was told that I needed 30% to do away with the means testing I jumped through the hoops. 

Now that I have a wife and home, it seemed like the responsible thing to do. All these kids coming back with good education bennies, and I get 8k in VEAP money....VocRehab looked a bit better then it did back then.

Now I find that if I have a 100% rating, and Diane is over 55 when I, there is a way for her to get a small percentage of my pension, for her lifetime. Seems like the right thing to do, all she has to put up with  So i am working on getting that legendary additional 20% added onto my record.

It does not stick in my craw as much any more, what with all the literature on Gulf War Syndrome, and the Camp Lejeune Water debacle. I bathed, drank and ate from that water supply for the better part of 84-87.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Thanks buddy, I've been in the system since '92; had friends, family and VA people pecking away at me to get me to go for those things that are part of my pension contract. For years I looked at it all as welfare, it took a neighbor (Al is a Vietnam era ReconMarine) to finally get my but in gear.
> 
> For many years i was just 0%, at first it grated on me that i had to go through means-testing every few months, and there were these drunks with better factory jobs then I had who were getting better service. I had been living a frugal life, and socked away enough savings that my copay was rather high. The copay did not bother me much, but when i was told that I needed 30% to do away with the means testing I jumped through the hoops.
> 
> Now that I have a wife and home, it seemed like the responsible thing to do. All these kids coming back with good education bennies, and I get 8k in VEAP money....VocRehab looked a bit better then it did back then.
> 
> Now I find that if I have a 100% rating, and Diane is over 55 when I, there is a way for her to get a small percentage of my pension, for her lifetime. Seems like the right thing to do, all she has to put up with  So i am working on getting that legendary additional 20% added onto my record.
> 
> It does not stick in my craw as much any more, what with all the literature on Gulf War Syndrome, and the Camp Lejeune Water debacle. I bathed, drank and ate from that water supply for the better part of 84-87.


 
I think for some of us that grew up in the 60's, we kinda felt different. I remember my Dad alway's saying, " Wait until the Army get you!". There was the Draft then, man I figured I would enlist before getting drafted. I still enlisted.
I was off the coast of Iran in 1980 on LSD-36 USS Anchorage. Remember the hostages? Then we got a real President.
Jeff


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Shoulda stopped by and said hey. Damn battery was dead on 630 grinder but rest of job was easy.


 
I wanted too, but i had a big trailer and there wasn't any room in the driveway. Heck i had a grinder and my mini with me, you could of used the grinder to finish up. Next time i will, i have seen you guys around a lot in the past few weeks, you even did some work on my street in mid december.


----------



## no tree to big

I finally have something to add to this thread :biggrinbounce2: took down 4 red oaks, a black walnut, and a I think chestnut, all right next to a house. all but one missed the house whoops... no problems though house is getting torn down in a couple weeks anyway so I had to hit it at least once , took out a old shed too hehe it was fun, home owner said she didn't care if I hit it cause its all going away, so I did. Red oak with 35' of 30" tapering to ~20" trunk will put a woopin on the corner of a house it rolled just a bit when it came off the stump because the top was lop sided and put a branch through the bottom corner of the roof, if it wouldn't have rolled I think it would have cleared it. The tree was almost all the way at the front of the house and had to fall it to the rear due to lean and it had 3 big azz branches over the house and was hoping they were high enough up guess not pics tomorrow maybe, need to go back tomorrow for another few trees and the rest of todays wood.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I think for some of us that grew up in the 60's, we kinda felt different. I remember my Dad alway's saying, " Wait until the Army get you!". There was the Draft then, man I figured I would enlist before getting drafted. I still enlisted.
> I was off the coast of Iran in 1980 on LSD-36 USS Anchorage. Remember the hostages? Then we got a real President.
> Jeff


 
Talkin bout the Gipper! 
My cousin was there for that,he was in the Air Force, Para Recue, he was with that helo attempt that failed when they crashed, he lived, but has been messed up since. 
Did they launch from your ship? 
If you watch the old videos of that ordeal, you will see Irans President, Achmadinajob, or whatever, in them, burning the American Flag.
He was one of the hostage takers.
Why don't we assassinate again? Somebody remind me!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> I think for some of us that grew up in the 60's, we kinda felt different. I remember my Dad alway's saying, " Wait until the Army get you!". There was the Draft then, man I figured I would enlist before getting drafted. I still enlisted.
> I was off the coast of Iran in 1980 on LSD-36 USS Anchorage. Remember the hostages? Then we got a real President.
> Jeff


 
I was in bootcamp in 83 when the barracks went up, off the shore when they hung Col. Higgins, off the coast of Somalia when they evac'ed the embassies, off the coast of Libya...Haiti...our first 120 odd days of the Gulf Thing was at sea, felt like sub crews  I had just over 2 years of sea duty logged when i had to get out. An eastpac, two medfloats, one NortherWedding, three times to Viagas Island PR.....

Speaking of what Reagan did for the military, I was of the first troops on the USS Whidbey Island. Wow, was that a change from the Korean Era crap they had for Gator Freighters! We had coffin racks and real lockers to hold our gear, individual A/C to each rack.......


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ah, the good ole days!
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

Started framingham today. Got there and after all of the planning, and pictures, the management company still didn't manage to get the gat dang resident vehicles out of my way. 

My chip truck wouldn't start.

I slid my pickup truck down a tiny snowbank into my chip truck as I ws trying to maneuver around parked vehicles that shouldn't have been there and smashed my drivers rear quarter.

All in all it was a productive day though. I got pissed, and fell two large pines with just wedges through some pretty tiny gaps (2 cars) with not a scratch. (admittedly dumb) but after seeing that dude do those soft dutchmen reverse fells, and the fact that I slept in a Best Western last night, I felt pretty confident. Plus it put on a great show.

We got a lot accomplished, the actual owner of the entire complex came by and watched us work. He picked out 6 more big trees around the complex that he wants gone, so we're there for another couple off days. (a good thing)

Only thing that sucks is that we're in for a foot of snow here, and we plow so starting at snowfall tomorrow, we will be wrapping up for the next day and a half, only to return to a possible foot plus of snow on the ground.

At this point we'll be there well into next week, we have to grind 30 stums too FML. I can probably sell another half dozen removals and stay all next week, as he just came to me today (unsolicited) and picked 6 more trees on his own. 


Take it when you can get it!


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Thanks buddy, I've been in the system since '92; had friends, family and VA people pecking away at me to get me to go for those things that are part of my pension contract. For years I looked at it all as welfare, it took a neighbor (Al is a Vietnam era ReconMarine) to finally get my but in gear.
> 
> For many years i was just 0%, at first it grated on me that i had to go through means-testing every few months, and there were these drunks with better factory jobs then I had who were getting better service. I had been living a frugal life, and socked away enough savings that my copay was rather high. The copay did not bother me much, but when i was told that I needed 30% to do away with the means testing I jumped through the hoops.
> 
> Now that I have a wife and home, it seemed like the responsible thing to do. All these kids coming back with good education bennies, and I get 8k in VEAP money....VocRehab looked a bit better then it did back then.
> 
> Now I find that if I have a 100% rating, and Diane is over 55 when I, there is a way for her to get a small percentage of my pension, for her lifetime. Seems like the right thing to do, all she has to put up with  So i am working on getting that legendary additional 20% added onto my record.
> 
> It does not stick in my craw as much any more, what with all the literature on Gulf War Syndrome, and the Camp Lejeune Water debacle. I bathed, drank and ate from that water supply for the better part of 84-87.


 
Go get your " welfare" you stubborn coot. That's not exactly welfare ya know.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Started framingham today. Got there and after all of the planning, and pictures, the management company still didn't manage to get the gat dang resident vehicles out of my way.
> 
> My chip truck wouldn't start.
> 
> I slid my pickup truck down a tiny snowbank into my chip truck as I ws trying to maneuver around parked vehicles that shouldn't have been there and smashed my drivers rear quarter.
> 
> All in all it was a productive day though. I got pissed, and fell two large pines with just wedges through some pretty tiny gaps (2 cars) with not a scratch. (admittedly dumb) but after seeing that dude do those soft dutchmen reverse fells, and the fact that I slept in a Best Western last night, I felt pretty confident. Plus it put on a great show.
> 
> We got a lot accomplished, the actual owner of the entire complex came by and watched us work. He picked out 6 more big trees around the complex that he wants gone, so we're there for another couple off days. (a good thing)
> 
> Only thing that sucks is that we're in for a foot of snow here, and we plow so starting at snowfall tomorrow, we will be wrapping up for the next day and a half, only to return to a possible foot plus of snow on the ground.
> 
> At this point we'll be there well into next week, we have to grind 30 stums too FML. I can probably sell another half dozen removals and stay all next week, as he just came to me today (unsolicited) and picked 6 more trees on his own.
> 
> 
> Take it when you can get it!



Hmmm? That last line sounds familiar. I am sure you charged what you could.


----------



## treemandan

I don't know why they got rid of the draft, seemed like a good idea. I , regrettfully, wasn't in the service though I did spend some time at army camps cause I was bad and my parents sent me on these " excursions". I loved it but had a problem with authority. Still do but if I knew then what I knew know I would have signed on.
We did live on base for months and run alot. They gave us .22's, and we got all dinged up on the training courses. And they would dump us off seperately in the woods with a tarp. See? That's sounds like fun.
These days there are so many things to do in the service and you don't have to kill people straight on.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> Go get your " welfare" you stubborn coot. That's not exactly welfare ya know.


 


Yeah I figured that out a few years ago... well, people who cared about me pounded it in :angel:


----------



## treeman75

I got my mini today, my BMG should be here Friday or Monday!


----------



## treevet

Congrats Treeman, I got a BMG with about 10 hours on it modded to a Dingo I would let go way cheap.:kilt:


----------



## treeman75

I already orderd mine. You dont like yours or what?


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> I already orderd mine. You dont like yours or what?


 
It is probably better for dragging brush as you don't have to get off machine but the stabile, horizontal Dingo grapple is way better for grabbing logs as it doesn't spin and it gets higher. Plus you can doze logs together and grab a bunch. 

I'd be perfectly happy with the BMG if I got it first and did not own a Dingo grapple.


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Congrats Treeman, I got a BMG with about 10 hours on it modded to a Dingo I would let go way cheap.:kilt:


 
How much do you want for it? PM me if you want.. I just picked up a used boxer an im looking for a BMG.


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> How much do you want for it? PM me if you want.. I just picked up a used boxer an im looking for a BMG.


 
Have to get a grand cash for it or I'd just keep it littlenick. Paid 2k for it plus shipping. Come down tomorrow or Fri......, I'll boom it on your truck or trailer with the crano and everybody's happy .

If you want to see it run on the Dingo we gonna have to make it Fri. hone: 761 0020 Like to meet ya anyway if you choose not to buy it.


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Have to get a grand cash for it or I'd just keep it littlenick. Paid 2k for it plus shipping. Come down tomorrow or Fri......, I'll boom it on your truck or trailer with the crano and everybody's happy .
> 
> If you want to see it run on the Dingo we gonna have to make it Fri. hone: 761 0020 Like to meet ya anyway if you choose not to buy it.


 
Ok ill give you a call tomorrow afternoon around 2, thats when i get out of school.


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> Ok ill give you a call tomorrow afternoon around 2, thats when i get out of school.


 
Deal....cell 616 9745


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Deal....cell 616 9745


 
ok heres my cell 325 1783


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> ok heres my cell 325 1783


 
Got a nice used crane for sale with your name written all over it too my friend. Had half a dozen people tell me they were gonna buy it but no dinero. Last guy from Ky. was gonna remount it on a newer chasis. His second mortg. fell thru. Tough time of the year for tree guys to buy stuff.


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Got a nice used crane for sale with your name written all over it too my friend. Had half a dozen people tell me they were gonna buy it but no dinero. Last guy from Ky. was gonna remount it on a newer chasis. His second mortg. fell thru. Tough time of the year for tree guys to buy stuff.


 
I think i have seen it down at Central tool for sale. Im good friends with everyone down there, i have been shopping there for years. I would love to have it, its just a little too much for my operation right now haha.


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> I think i have seen it down at Central tool for sale. Im good friends with everyone down there, i have been shopping there for years. I would love to have it, its just a little too much for my operation right now haha.


 
Believe me I understand.

Those guys are all my buds too and Joe the mechanic and I have been friends since he was just out of high school decades ago working for his uncle in another small Stihl dealership just south of there on Reading Rd.. He is the best small engine mechanic in the city bar none.


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey buds I did not do much today too dern cold to even p


----------



## TreeClimber57

Wife just showed me an ad -- DB Mobile Sandblasting/Painting and Affordable Tree Services.. what synergies do these have that would make anybody want to combine these two.. ?? Makes one wonder..

I can see landscaping or lawn care and tree services.. but sandblasting & painting? :monkey:


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Wife just showed me an ad -- DB Mobile Sandblasting/Painting and Affordable Tree Services.. what synergies do these have that would make anybody want to combine these two.. ?? Makes one wonder..
> 
> I can see landscaping or lawn care and tree services.. but sandblasting & painting? :monkey:


 
You didn't know? Every USED to be a tree guy......now everybody IS a tree guy.:agree2:


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Hey buds I did not do much today too dern cold to even p


 
Yep.. I sat in office and work on workers comp manuals yesterday.. have a webinar with TCIA later today.. this time of year spend a bit of time indoors where warm  Ok call me chicken$h1t.. but after three decades one gets to spend a bit of time by the fire..


----------



## treemandan

What's up LittleNick. looks like you got yer truck parked in a mall there, welcome to the site and all.

Apparently my new shotgun rider has got himself a psyco for a girlfriend. I am still trying to find if she is psyco or he is just a silly guy and she can't resist the urge to put her foot up his ass cause that is how I see so far.
But its working to my advantage at this time cause their trip to Costa Rica was cancelled because they are out of sorts at the moment. 
So we were out for another 6 hours or so and we billed for 20. Timed this one perfect, the snow stopped at 1:53 am and we finished up with Peabody in the sun thankfully around 9. Always worried about traffic but when the snow stops when it did there is no reason why the roads can't be driven.
The one lady who works for the daycare lives next door so I took the plow across the field to make a path for her to walk. I made a snow man about 3 feet tall and stuck a coffee cup with some change in it in the middle of the path. Its much more funner out here with a shotty rider and having one that don't stink like horses and speaks the langauge is a big help.
About 6 inches, I picked up a lot more accounts and was thinking of hauling the Dingo to do the walkways.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> now everybody IS a tree guy.:agree2:



Sad but :censored: :censored: :censored: true.


----------



## treemandan

TreeClimber57 said:


> Wife just showed me an ad -- DB Mobile Sandblasting/Painting and Affordable Tree Services.. what synergies do these have that would make anybody want to combine these two.. ?? Makes one wonder..
> 
> I can see landscaping or lawn care and tree services.. but sandblasting & painting? :monkey:


 


Its like those new pizzas they have now: BBQ chicken pizza? Hummus pizza? What's with this freaking pineapple bull####? And if they put 'affordable' in the name I would think twice about eating there... but if I was desparetly starving and only had 2 bucks I would and that's why these guys can find a niche with their old U-Haul panel trucks with all those ladder racks on em.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Just heard on radio that 2010 was warmest year on record in Canada. Didn't think it was that bad actually.. constant warmth but not a lot of overly hot days.. fairly good rain (our lawn never went brown at all and no sprinkler used this year).. 

But some areas were hit hard -- no rain -- lots of heat -- so guess it all depends..


----------



## TreeClimber57

treemandan said:


> Its like those new pizzas they have now: BBQ chicken pizza? Hummus pizza? What's with this freaking pineapple bull####? And if they put 'affordable' in the name I would think twice about eating there... but if I was desparetly starving and only had 2 bucks I would and that's why these guys can find a niche with their old U-Haul panel trucks with all those ladder racks on em.


 
I have looked em and thought same 

Give me lottsa meat..


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I made a snow man about 3 feet tall and stuck a coffee cup with some change in it in the middle of the path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it's way too cold to roll a snowman here the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a lot more accounts and was thinking of hauling the Dingo to do the walkways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We take the Dingo on every job and plow with the biggest bucket in spots where you would shovel.
> 
> Got my plow half paid for here in the first season. Figger it will be paid for and then some by end of season (that bugs you don't it Danno? lol)
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it's way too cold to roll a snowman here the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> We take the Dingo on every job and plow with the biggest bucket in spots where you would shovel.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my plow half paid for here in the first season. Figger it will be paid for and then some by end of season (that bugs you don't it Danno? lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sprinkle salt on fresh powder, wait a few minutes til the snow was able to be packed. It was a snaltman, a guy you could really feel sorry for. Camera don't like the cold anymore either. Doesn't matter, them girls in there this morning were all over Plowmandan, some of em be wearing some very tight jeans. Let me tell you that any jealousy is on another, not on me!
> 
> I picked up a 91 Bronco with a plow set up that would work for what I needed. I payed 1500 and drove the beat-up thing home which was just around the corner. The plow was old but bolted right on and went a few season before needing work. Its an E 47 pump with someking of Black Diamond plow and frame thing. Heavy as hell, don't see to many of these older units. Its needed a few hundred over the years in parts.
> I took the Eddie Bauer seats out of the Bronco and stuck um in the F350, stripped the front clip and doors, fuse panel, instrument cluster and a few other things. Basically crash parts for my truck. The motor was 351 with a bigger trans , it felt and looked like crap, I didn't want it around and thought any further interest in the vehicle was out of my orbit, I was able to sell it to a guy who picked it up and payed 400 to get it out of my face. 302 and puny trans in my F150 though I can get big parts cheap and swap them as needed rather than have parts truck to look at around here and if I pulled the axles or transfer case before shipping the guy would not have taken it. He was a little upset about all those missing crash parts.
> The dump came with the 9 foot Western which I haven't serviced since I got it 6 years ago. I did have to travel about an hour and half each way for that sparkling turd but its ready to go right now. Sometime I take that over the pick-up if I am feeling a little less than manly. I find that intimidating people on the road is a good way to overcome this feeling and this truck is very helpful in doing that... all you have to do is turn it on. I paid just under 10k for that.
> Actually before I got my shotty rider I had to haul the loader around to do the walk and such in deep snow. Screw a blower! I welded a Craftsman Tractor plow to a draw bar but found that was to light duty so just use the four foot bucket. I could weld the trip springs on the plow but #### it. I do have a 6 footer for the Dingo, manual angle, I made it for the old Yota's and used it first years on my drive then along with the 9 footer til I sold the small truck.
Click to expand...


----------



## littlenick

treemandan said:


> What's up LittleNick. looks like you got yer truck parked in a mall there, welcome to the site and all.


 

Hello, I am a Highschool senior and I own a small tree and landscape company in cincinnati. I have worked for two local tree companys in the past as a groundy, and this summer i am looking at working part time for a tree company to "fine tune" my climbing skills. I have all my own gear (saws, harness, spikes, rope, riging gear, etc.) I also Have a F-250, boxer mini skid steer, and a dump trailer. I have paid for everything i have except i owe a little on the boxer. Before anyone rips on me, i have business insurance and i pay taxes. haha

Ohh the avitar is a F-550 at the GIE Landscape expo when i went in 2008.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful day in San Diego, mid 70's.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> Hello, I am a Highschool senior and I own a small tree and landscape company in cincinnati. I have worked for two local tree companys in the past as a groundy, and this summer i am looking at working part time for a tree company to "fine tune" my climbing skills. I have all my own gear (saws, harness, spikes, rope, riging gear, etc.) I also Have a F-250, boxer mini skid steer, and a dump trailer. I have paid for everything i have except i owe a little on the boxer. Before anyone rips on me, i have business insurance and i pay taxes. haha
> 
> Ohh the avitar is a F-550 at the GIE Landscape expo when i went in 2008.


 
Good to meet you today bud. You seem like a nice well intentioned young man. Stay in touch....AS is a way better watering hole than TH lol. Cheers.


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Good to meet you today bud. You seem like a nice well intentioned young man. Stay in touch....AS is a way better watering hole than TH lol. Cheers.


 
Nice to met with you today too! It was nice to meet another tree guy! I'll let you know next week on the grapple. Thanks for showin me some of your equipment!


----------



## husabud

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day in San Diego, mid 70's.
> Jeff


 
Where's the beaners? The one thing I don't miss about So Cal or Colorado. Nice people, but too slow for me. Although one steady pace is sometimes good.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day in San Diego, mid 70's.
> Jeff


 
Is the grass green all year or does it dry up in the summer? It would be strange not seeing the leaves fall. I dont mind winter it just gets old after four months of cold and snow. I would love to work there for a month or two!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeClimber57 said:


> Wife just showed me an ad -- DB Mobile Sandblasting/Painting and Affordable Tree Services.. what synergies do these have that would make anybody want to combine these two.. ?? Makes one wonder..



He has a bucket truck, I've worked with a few old-time hacks with the same business model. They did painting in the resort areas, and had to trim trees away from the house to work, so it was a natural evolution to do tree work too.


----------



## TreeClimber57

John Paul Sanborn said:


> He has a bucket truck, I've worked with a few old-time hacks with the same business model. They did painting in the resort areas, and had to trim trees away from the house to work, so it was a natural evolution to do tree work too.


 
Ah.. that makes sense (sort of).. course if only doing occasionally not sure it would be worth it from an insurance perspective.. but that is a whole other discussion.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Is the grass green all year or does it dry up in the summer? It would be strange not seeing the leaves fall. I dont mind winter it just gets old after four months of cold and snow. I would love to work there for a month or two!


 
Water cost more than gold here. So, money is green grass, and thrifty is not so green grass.
Jeff :shock:


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day in San Diego, mid 70's.
> Jeff


 
Nice pics'. Thanks Jeff.. will have to try and make it down there sometime.. this time of year mind you.. love the 70's. Ours is closer to zero.. 

Not sure I could handle your summer temps though.. likely over 100 in August.


----------



## sgreanbeans

littlenick said:


> Nice to met with you today too! It was nice to meet another tree guy! I'll let you know next week on the grapple. Thanks for showin me some of your equipment!


 
High School Senior! WOW! I think, if this is what you want to do, that you are WAY ahead of the game! You need to stay in touch with TV there, I'm sure he would be a great mentor for ya. Man, if I started this while I was still in school, well........... we all know! Need to get my boys around you, get some of that initiative and motivation to where off on them.


----------



## TreeClimber57

sgreanbeans said:


> High School Senior! WOW! I think, if this is what you want to do, that you are WAY ahead of the game! .



Yep.. and equipment owned and paid for!!



sgreanbeans said:


> Need to get my boys around you, get some of that initiative and motivation to where off on them.


 
I hear ya.


----------



## Toddppm

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day in San Diego, mid 70's.
> Jeff


 
Who cut all the damn trees down already?issed-off: Going to have to start cutting grass you keep going at that pace!


----------



## sgreanbeans

WEAR, WERE, WHERE, WARE ! I do know/no how to spell, just always use the words out on context. When I type would, I wanna type wood!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Need to get my boys around you, get some of that initiative and motivation to where off on them.


 
The Chinese have a proverb
“First generation-coolie; 
second generation-merchant; 
third generation- playboy;
fourth generation-coolie.”

So many American teens want emulate it, I see a lot of it in tree/landscape families. One of my clients has to hire labor to work around the home/shop-yard, the guy was hauling firewood he split up to the house for the add-on furnace. My client's last two kids are still around, the older lives off-campus at the near-by university; the baby is still at home for highshcool. He is signed up for the USMC and does nothing but exercise and play video games  He used to have something of a work-ethic, when he was young enough to still worship his old man as unable to do any wrong  Now it is like pulling teeth to get him to do any work at all.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The Chinese have a proverb
> “First generation-coolie;
> second generation-merchant;
> third generation- playboy;
> fourth generation-coolie.”
> 
> So many American teens want emulate it, I see a lot of it in tree/landscape families. One of my clients has to hire labor to work around the home/shop-yard, the guy was hauling firewood he split up to the house for the add-on furnace. My client's last two kids are still around, the older lives off-campus at the near-by university; the baby is still at home for highshcool. He is signed up for the USMC and does nothing but exercise and play video games  He used to have something of a work-ethic, when he was young enough to still worship his old man as unable to do any wrong  Now it is like pulling teeth to get him to do any work at all.



Very astute observation.


----------



## ducaticorse

Replaced te exhaust on my 395, picked up my 200T from the shop because I was unable to adjust the carb after my climber dropped it out of the bucket for the 3rd time cuz it wasn't strapped in. (He paid) The carb ended up being junk, and needed a new one all together. 

Had my car attacked for no reason by a bum in chinatown Boston. Chased him down the street in broad daylight. Wish I didn't cuz when I got close to him, I noticed he was covered in puke, and he wreaked.


----------



## littlenick

sgreanbeans said:


> High School Senior! WOW! I think, if this is what you want to do, that you are WAY ahead of the game! You need to stay in touch with TV there, I'm sure he would be a great mentor for ya. Man, if I started this while I was still in school, well........... we all know! Need to get my boys around you, get some of that initiative and motivation to where off on them.


 


TreeClimber57 said:


> Yep.. and equipment owned and paid for!!


 
Thank you very much guys, im usually pretty quiet on fourms because a lot of guys rip on the youngsters for not having the proper training and insurance etc. I'm still learning i have been a ground guy for 2 summers and have read a lot of books and watched a lot of videos (mainly "A Tree Story"). This summer i would like to work for another tree company a few days out of the week to try and learn some climbing skills, and to feel more comfortable in the tree. I only take on jobs that i can handle and if i cant i sub them out.


Treevet, i called you yesterday afternoon (friday) and i will call you this morning, i would like to buy your grapple.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Replaced te exhaust on my 395, picked up my 200T from the shop because I was unable to adjust the carb after my climber dropped it out of the bucket for the 3rd time cuz it wasn't strapped in. (He paid) The carb ended up being junk, and needed a new one all together.
> 
> Had my car attacked for no reason by a bum in chinatown Boston. Chased him down the street in broad daylight. Wish I didn't cuz when I got close to him, I noticed he was covered in puke, and he wreaked.


 
I had the convertible roof on my MGB slashed in the Italian district of Boston once while at a restaurant. People were looking out the window so I told them what I would do to who ever did this and to a guy standing next to me. There were people all over the place and it was pitch black out. When the cops came people left and one guy said the guy standing next to me had a big knife on the opposite side of his body and was acting like he was about to stab me with it. 

There was a bunch of tires slashed too. Found out later that a fire happened recently and the the fire trucks could not get thru because of all the cars there for the restaurants.


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> Thank you very much guys, im usually pretty quiet on fourms because a lot of guys rip on the youngsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You been hanging out at TH too much. Those guys are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treevet, i called you yesterday afternoon (friday) and i will call you this morning, i would like to buy your grapple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know how I coulda missed your call Nick. Leave a message. Can't hear the phone if a saw is running and we will be working all day today. An old GM of mine said he is interested in buying it so let's make the deal today or tomorrow.
> 
> BTW FYI......littlenick ain't little lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> littlenick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You been hanging out at TH too much. Those guys are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how I coulda missed your call Nick. Leave a message. Can't hear the phone if a saw is running and we will be working all day today. An old GM of mine said he is interested in buying it so let's make the deal today or tomorrow.
> 
> BTW FYI......littlenick ain't little lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left you a message on your cell, I have cash in hand and can come out this afternoon.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

Why don't you come out around 3? Gotta warm up the hyd on the crane to load it for you.


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Why don't you come out around 3? Gotta warm up the hyd on the crane to load it for you.


 
Sounds good, I'll see you then.


----------



## treevet

Ok Nick, ya get a chance to see me with teeth today. When an olive pit broke my front tooth it had a bridge in the front attached to it and a 3 tooth partial attached to the side of it so.....6 teeth missing. They had to root canal the live one broken and saw off the partially broken one......disaster. Had to give them the partial for 2 days to add to it.

Words to the wise....I finally spoke with my lawyer and he said that if you break a tooth on anything natural like mickey d hamburger with a bone in it or olive apple cherry pitt or chicken wing bone etc etc.....absolutely no chance in court. (precedent set)

If you hit a piece of metal or plastic in something then you gotta case.

All these probs started from getting punched in the mouth many times over the years. Prob can't imagine why someone would want to punch me in the mouth?:neutral:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Ok Nick, ya get a chance to see me with teeth today. When an olive pit broke my front tooth it had a bridge in the front attached to it and a 3 tooth partial attached to the side of it so.....6 teeth missing. They had to root canal the live one broken and saw off the partially broken one......disaster. Had to give them the partial for 2 days to add to it.
> 
> Words to the wise....I finally spoke with my lawyer and he said that if you break a tooth on anything natural like mickey d hamburger with a bone in it or olive apple cherry pitt or chicken wing bone etc etc.....absolutely no chance in court. (precedent set)
> 
> If you hit a piece of metal or plastic in something then you gotta case.
> 
> All these probs started from getting punched in the mouth many times over the years. Prob can't imagine why someone would want to punch me in the mouth?:neutral:


 
Probably after a few too many drinks you may of made it impossible not to ? Just a guess


----------



## sgreanbeans

john paul sanborn said:


> the chinese have a proverb
> “first generation-coolie;
> second generation-merchant;
> third generation- playboy;
> fourth generation-coolie.”
> 
> so many american teens want emulate it, i see a lot of it in tree/landscape families. One of my clients has to hire labor to work around the home/shop-yard, the guy was hauling firewood he split up to the house for the add-on furnace. My client's last two kids are still around, the older lives off-campus at the near-by university; the baby is still at home for highshcool. He is signed up for the usmc and does nothing but exercise and play video games  He used to have something of a work-ethic, when he was young enough to still worship his old man as unable to do any wrong  Now it is like pulling teeth to get him to do any work at all.


 
can i get an amen!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeClimber57 said:


> Ah.. that makes sense (sort of).. course if only doing occasionally not sure it would be worth it from an insurance perspective.. but that is a whole other discussion.


 
I think it is more of a rural-community work-load issue, and when most of these guys started up they really did not give insurance much of a consideration. You have a time that is god for doing the house work, and then the tree work fills in when the painting slows down. 

From my travels I can remember signs out west "Smith's Roof Taring & Tree Trimming".


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Probably after a few too many drinks you may of made it impossible not to ? Just a guess


 
certainly one of the scenarios. 

you go out.....you wanna get laid....or punch em up :cowboy:


----------



## ducaticorse

Found a 200T on CL with a tank of gas through it. Got it for 180. Mint mint mint.

There was a dude with a pick up truck and a bantit 65 taking down a bigger silver 2 doors down from my GF's apt with a buckingham hand saw and an echo top handle. Gonna be a loooooong day LOL....


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Found a 200T on CL with a tank of gas through it. Got it for 180. Mint mint mint.
> 
> There was a dude with a pick up truck and a bantit 65 taking down a bigger silver 2 doors down from my GF's apt with a buckingham hand saw and an echo top handle. Gonna be a loooooong day LOL....


 
good entertainment tho


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> Found a 200T on CL with a tank of gas through it. Got it for 180. Mint mint mint...


 
Can you hang on to it without burning your hands !!


----------



## Jumper

Had lunch with old friends Warren and Terry S who are in town from Colorado Springs for a funeral yesterday. Good to catch up on old times. Just do not see people often enough as we are spread out all over the Continent (and world).


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeClimber57 said:


> Can you hang on to it without burning your hands !!


 
Ha, it's legit, I think. I didn't get it from a dude from the "homeboys shopping network". It was a friend selling it for a friend. Met him at his shop. 

Last year I bought a 2004 395/24" bar AND a 145BT together for $450... THAT was a bit suspect, but I bought them at the guys house....


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> good entertainment tho


 
It was a 3 hour tree start to finish with a bucket and a chipper/truck. He managed to brush the whole thing out today. Tomorow is chipping, and dropping the statue I guess... Just don't know what the heck he's gonna load the trunk on to..

Whatever's clever....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pic's?
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Pic's?
> Jeff



Of the saw, or the silver!!


----------



## treevet

Man, just heard an advert. for the Masters with that Masters (golf) music on the playoff commercials.

What is more "spring" than the Masters. Warms your heart.


----------



## treeman82

With all the snow this past week I never got around to picking up those 5 logs. I drove by today to see how buried the logs would be in the snow banks. Sure enough the guy was out there with a saw and splitter busting them up... I didn't bother to stop. Shortly thereafter my phone rings, the guy left me a nasty message almost demanding that I return to help him cut and split the logs that I left for free. Turns out that a friend of mine did some work for the guy a few years back, and said that the guy acted as if he was mr. big shot, and that everybody who worked for him should do so for peanuts.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Id wait until he is done, go back pick it up, sell it! Tell him thanks!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## littlenick

Treevet wanted to see a picture of the BMG on my mini. 

Here ya go, Thanks again! works great, i have a hydrolic flow valve for the pressure going to the attachments so it can open nice and slow or really quick.


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> Treevet wanted to see a picture of the BMG on my mini.
> 
> Here ya go, Thanks again! works great, i have a hydrolic flow valve for the pressure going to the attachments so it can open nice and slow or really quick.


 
Lookin good Nick. Glad to see it put to use. Good deal for both of us. When pulling trees over you can use the bollard.


----------



## littlenick

treevet said:


> Lookin good Nick. Glad to see it put to use. Good deal for both of us. When pulling trees over you can use the bollard.


 
Thanks again Dave! I have already been out picking up some small bolders around the yard, i cant wait to try it out on a tree job. It was nice to meet kyle yesterday, very nice guy!


----------



## tree MDS

littlenick said:


> Treevet wanted to see a picture of the BMG on my mini.
> 
> Here ya go, Thanks again! works great, i have a hydrolic flow valve for the pressure going to the attachments so it can open nice and slow or really quick.


 
Nice looking machine nick.

I like the bollard idea vet.. pretty slick.


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> Thanks again Dave! I have already been out picking up some small bolders around the yard, i cant wait to try it out on a tree job. It was nice to meet kyle yesterday, very nice guy!


 
Stay in touch, maybe we will do some stuff together this spring. You can learn a lot from Kyle as well as me. He is a CA, crane op and the best ground man anywhere period. I am going to get him climbing a little more this season. He is a natural athelete. Was starting tight end as a soph. for Highlands Ky Div 1 on state championship team.

Might want to put a little touch up paint on any of those small exposed spots on that grapple for rust prevention.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking machine nick.
> 
> I like the bollard idea vet.. pretty slick.


 
we use a porty on my horizontal grapple mds, works just as well but ya gotta go looking for it....and that can be a problem sometimes lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

littlenick said:


> Thanks again Dave! I have already been out picking up some small bolders around the yard, i cant wait to try it out on a tree job. It was nice to meet kyle yesterday, very nice guy!



Nice looking stuff Nick, I'd take TV up on that hand he just extended. Not to many people show up like this and get taken seriously. I think that you have a HUGE opportunity in front of you. Take that ball and run. I am really interested in keeping tabs on ya, and seeing how you grow in this. 
Its refreshing to me, that a kid your age is getting into it, and it seems you have a grasp on what you need to do and learn. 

Get even a better head start, start buying Knowledge. 
Books,books and more books! and MAKE SURE you get out there with TV, nothing beats learning, one on one, from a mentor, believe me, I know. 

SNOWING LIKE CRAZY!! I called off today, last night, good thing, woke up to about 3", streets still covered. Good thing it is MLK day, no school. 
Sold $700 in firewood yesterday! Not to bad for a Sunday. Was going to chill out and hang with me moma as Dana was cooking a big ham. But she stayed home, I was bored, called a farmer, that called about some wood, bought 2 dump trailers worth!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We are off today, looking at several inches with gusting above 30mph. There is so little work right now that my clients hate taking the equipment out on the road.


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> Found a 200T on CL with a tank of gas through it. Got it for 180. Mint mint mint.
> 
> There was a dude with a pick up truck and a bantit 65 taking down a bigger silver 2 doors down from my GF's apt with a buckingham hand saw and an echo top handle. Gonna be a loooooong day LOL....


 
Sooooooo yesterday... He's notching out the base trunk for the drop, and I tell him he's aiming right for the concrete pad. "No I'm not". OK, let er rip! Smash, right on to the pad, blew a nice hole right through it too.. LOL.......


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Sooooooo yesterday... He's notching out the base trunk for the drop, and I tell him he's aiming right for the concrete pad. "No I'm not". OK, let er rip! Smash, right on to the pad, blew a nice hole right through it too.. LOL.......


 
haha you're bad. 

Damn wish I could sell $700 in firewood in one day like greenbean. We done pretty good this year but still got a mountain of sellable stuff. Just got a nice pile of hedge in....can't wait til next year....that stuff is mine.

Sold my old crane today.....twice. One guy is sending me a cert check tomorrow or wed, then a guy calls from El Paso and makes a ridiculous offer and I laugh him off. He calls right back and asks what the other guy is paying and I tell him and he offers to wire the money out right that second. Life is too short to be a prick so I tell him to call back Wed pm and it is his if this guy doesn't come thru like 3 previous bullschitters.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> haha you're bad.
> 
> Damn wish I could sell $700 in firewood in one day like greenbean. We done pretty good this year but still got a mountain of sellable stuff. Just got a nice pile of hedge in....can't wait til next year....that stuff is mine.
> 
> Sold my old crane today.....twice. One guy is sending me a cert check tomorrow or wed, then a guy calls from El Paso and makes a ridiculous offer and I laugh him off. He calls right back and asks what the other guy is paying and I tell him and he offers to wire the money out right that second. Life is too short to be a prick so I tell him to call back Wed pm and it is his if this guy doesn't come thru like 3 previous bullschitters.


 
Drop to 125 per cord delivered I bet you can lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Drop to 125 per cord delivered I bet you can lol


 
I think I would eat ketchup sandwiches before I would sell a cord of wood for $125 lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang, it was 82 degrees today, middle of winter.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I think I would eat ketchup sandwiches before I would sell a cord of wood for $125 lol.


 
Lol I understand it goes 175 here d&s around back and upstairs on the balcony


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, it was 82 degrees today, middle of winter.
> Jeff


 
What? Was like zero here this morning.. and maybe 10 right now (warmed up throughout the day).. Supposed to be up to just above freezing tomorrow.


----------



## littlenick

Congrats TV, i hope the deal goes through!


----------



## treevet

littlenick said:


> Congrats TV, i hope the deal goes through!


 
Thanks man, wish I could sell it to you. It is a great truck and I know pretty soon I will get a job where just that size would fit lol. Can't afford to keep it and can't afford the space.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Thanks man, wish I could sell it to you. It is a great truck and I know pretty soon I will get a job where just that size would fit lol. Can't afford to keep it and can't afford the space.


 
How much is insurance on your new rig?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> haha you're bad.
> 
> Damn wish I could sell $700 in firewood in one day like greenbean. We done pretty good this year but still got a mountain of sellable stuff. Just got a nice pile of hedge in....can't wait til next year....that stuff is mine.
> 
> Sold my old crane today.....twice. One guy is sending me a cert check tomorrow or wed, then a guy calls from El Paso and makes a ridiculous offer and I laugh him off. He calls right back and asks what the other guy is paying and I tell him and he offers to wire the money out right that second. Life is too short to be a prick so I tell him to call back Wed pm and it is his if this guy doesn't come thru like 3 previous bullschitters.


 glad to hear it man I wish that I could have taken it off your hands , but with snow work and the holidays I have had no time to even look at it in person and my wifes not a picture kinda buyer ... Seriously I am glad you made a deal ...


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, it was 82 degrees today, middle of winter.
> Jeff


OK, you can stop rubbing it in now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rftreeman said:


> OK, you can stop rubbing it in now!!!!!!!!!!


 
Rubbadubba!!!!!!!!!!Ouch!!!Ha.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Rubbadubba!!!!!!!!!!Ouch!!!Ha.
> Jeff


 
Careful all that rubadubing and you'll have the big -un and be swimming:monkey:


----------



## tree md

Sold three jobs in 2 and a half hours today... Guerrilla marketing...


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> Rubbadubba!!!!!!!!!!Ouch!!!Ha.
> Jeff


more salt please.......


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Sold three jobs in 2 and a half hours today... Guerrilla marketing...


 
Would that be knocking on doors?


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Would that be knocking on doors?


 
Nope, one was a longtime client and two others in the neighborhood by means that I would rather not disclose... but not door knocking.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Nope, one was a longtime client and two others in the neighborhood by means that I would rather not disclose... but not door knocking.


 
I sometimes call and check my repeats too. I may knock if I have to but usually they are going to expect a deal lol.
I have thought of parking my bucket with a sign will work for food at times lol.


----------



## tree md

Don't give all our secrets way!!! Jackwagon!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> haha you're bad.
> 
> Damn wish I could sell $700 in firewood in one day like greenbean. We done pretty good this year but still got a mountain of sellable stuff. Just got a nice pile of hedge in....can't wait til next year....that stuff is mine.
> 
> Sold my old crane today.....twice. One guy is sending me a cert check tomorrow or wed, then a guy calls from El Paso and makes a ridiculous offer and I laugh him off. He calls right back and asks what the other guy is paying and I tell him and he offers to wire the money out right that second. Life is too short to be a prick so I tell him to call back Wed pm and it is his if this guy doesn't come thru like 3 previous bullschitters.


 
Man if you were closer, I could get rid off that wood! I have had a lot of calls this year, sold my stockpile out pretty quick, stopped pushing it as I didn't want to get into my personal supply. 
Gonna tell you some thing embarrassing. Last year, we sold a but load, sold my personal stock as well, then my furnace goes out, all the bulk wood is frozen to the ground. I need heat, so............ahh............I WENT TO THE STORE AND HAD TO BUY BUNDLES! Me, guy with a mountain of wood, at the grocery store at 10 pm, buying 6 pieces to a bundle for 7 bucks, bought 10, filled a 1/4 of my truck. Talk about humiliation, the manager of the store buys wood from me!


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> How much is insurance on your new rig?


 
Haven't got the current bill yet. Sales tax was the cost of a truck back in the day for me.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Man if you were closer, I could get rid off that wood! I have had a lot of calls this year, sold my stockpile out pretty quick, stopped pushing it as I didn't want to get into my personal supply.
> Gonna tell you some thing embarrassing. Last year, we sold a but load, sold my personal stock as well, then my furnace goes out, all the bulk wood is frozen to the ground. I need heat, so............ahh............I WENT TO THE STORE AND HAD TO BUY BUNDLES! Me, guy with a mountain of wood, at the grocery store at 10 pm, buying 6 pieces to a bundle for 7 bucks, bought 10, filled a 1/4 of my truck. Talk about humiliation, the manager of the store buys wood from me!


 
That is a funny story. We had a mountain of wood and sold it but we got another mountain of quick drying stuff with about 4 months on it people love.

I got my own stash and I would never run out for my wood burning add on furnace.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> haha you're bad.
> 
> Damn wish I could sell $700 in firewood in one day like greenbean. We done pretty good this year but still got a mountain of sellable stuff. Just got a nice pile of hedge in....can't wait til next year....that stuff is mine.


 
Do you offer to stack on a time bid? The guys in my area make more stacking then they do on mixed hardwood. Pure species goes for around $300-350/cord right now.

On CSNBC this morning they said that the used crane market is "enfuego".


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> I sometimes call and check my repeats too. I may knock if I have to but usually they are going to expect a deal lol.
> I have thought of parking my bucket with a sign will work for food at times lol.


 
That is SOP for me, I will talk to people about a cycle of work and call them back on that cycle. When I ran a division for a big company I would have that calling done in the winter, and schedule work however the client wanted. The art of the sale is to phrase your approach to give them every reason to say yes; "I'll be in your area, and it is time to check your trees out. I'll stop by on x day and make a list of priorities. Is there a time i can meet with you?"

When I am bidding for my local clientele, more often then not, the HO will give a just do it order. Then I will ask for a budget based on past work, "Is a budget limit of 2500-3000 OK for this year?" We still cruise the site to prioritize work, and when that trust is give we always exceed expectations.

One estate owner on the Lake Bluff (Michigan) has sold a client to several neighbors telling them that he takes forever to get on a job, but does the best work of any company that has worked for him.


----------



## ducaticorse

Cursed this endless amount of snow.

Did a phone interview with a perspective new climber for the summer months. 

Cursed the still falling snow again. 

Really would like to get some work wrapped up before i'm homeless LOL.


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> Cursed this endless amount of snow.
> 
> Did a phone interview with a perspective new climber for the summer months.
> 
> Cursed the still falling snow again.
> 
> Really would like to get some work wrapped up before i'm homeless LOL.


 
Just got back from an estimate on a "hundred and twenty foot cedar tree" It was right SMACK NEXT TO a 2 story house, and barely twice as high. Some people have very limited range finding skills.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Just got back from an estimate on a "hundred and twenty foot cedar tree" It was right SMACK NEXT TO a 2 story house, and barely twice as high. Some people have very limited range finding skills.


 
I bet ya had your hopes up though that you may have hit the "one" for the week ...


----------



## husabud

ducaticorse said:


> Just got back from an estimate on a "hundred and twenty foot cedar tree" It was right SMACK NEXT TO a 2 story house, and barely twice as high. Some people have very limited range finding skills.


 
You ought to come to the cape. We got that magical bridge.:umbrella:


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I bet ya had your hopes up though that you may have hit the "one" for the week ...


 
Added some additional trimming, and a small maple removal to the original call, gave him a good price. Says "it's a go, but just need to confirm with the wife" K dude, see ya latah!


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Added some additional trimming, and a small maple removal to the original call, gave him a good price. Says "it's a go, but just need to confirm with the wife" K dude, see ya latah!


 
Sounds like 101 (just bustin ya Eddie lol)

Got my nice fat check wired into my account today. Ya missed a good un.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Sounds like 101 (just bustin ya Eddie lol)
> 
> Got my nice fat check wired into my account today. Ya missed a good un.


 
Congrats on the sale Lemme know what insurance is on the new beast when you find out. I'm interested.


----------



## treevet

You got it. Hoping not a huge dif from the old one.


----------



## treevet

Intermission....an old Irish ballad....headphones pls

YouTube - House Of pain - Jump Around Music Video


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Intermission....an old Irish ballad....headphones pls
> 
> YouTube - House Of pain - Jump Around Music Video


 
Never like crap music more into

YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Mississippi Kid


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Never like crap music more into
> 
> YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd Mississippi Kid


 
:yawn:


----------



## treevet

10 pm Eastern time tonight...new series "Lights Out" on FX:kilt:

Very good first episode last week.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> 10 pm Eastern time tonight...new series "Lights Out" on FX:kilt:
> 
> Very good first episode last week.


 
I see an Irish theme stting in here.........


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> :yawn:


 
Yeah well I guess you can't appreciate dobro blues to me its awesome and hard to master. The slide is cool.


----------



## treevet

I'm thinkin Jeffy.....

Regis Philbin Is Retiring: Who Should Replace Him? | PopEater.com


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Sounds like 101 (just bustin ya Eddie lol)
> 
> Got my nice fat check wired into my account today. Ya missed a good un.


 
I am sure, its not all my money when she contributes to making my life as easy as possible, theres more to it than that, just wasn't in the cards for me I have been dumping about 2K into each of these storms so I am bleeding badly as the money goes out and hasn't started to come back in yet..Now we have another coming friday night its tough...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sure, its not all my money when she contributes to making my life as easy as possible, theres more to it than that, just wasn't in the cards for me I have been dumping about 2K into each of these storms so I am bleeding badly as the money goes out and hasn't started to come back in yet..Now we have another coming friday night its tough...


 
seems like you'd be taking money out of the storms? You mean you have to wait for payment?


----------



## sgreanbeans

What did I do today? 
Well............I spent the afternoon in the ER with my oldest son (19), he was out back splitting wood with his grandpa, decided to put his thumb in the mix, man, almost lost it, broke it in 2 spots, 2 large cuts and alot of puking. This is my 10ft tall and bullet proof kid, Judo champ,guitar player. He has never been hurt before.So it was his first experience with serious pain. I have not been that scared since being shot at. Thought I was gonna hurl my self, just with the thought of him loosing it. 
I get home, Jon (wild thing) has been trying to call me. I get him on the phone. Seems that when I fired him for the fight, he put a app in with Aslpundh. Well, he starts there today. He handled it well, he asked me permission "tell me what to do boss" I said go, same pay, but with bennies, new equip, 40 +, plus he will be working for Nick, my surrogate son, that I got on with them when I was called back to USMC. I thought about saying no just for a second, I do need him. But I cant argue with why he wanted to go, I cant offer what they did, If I could he would have stayed. If I did say no, he would have quite and then we would have left it bad. Didn't want that, good kid. Hope he does well, told him to "do the good work" With any luck, he will excel like Nick. I think I have prepared him enough to go there and set a high standard, Nick did. Now he is a GF.

I am hoping, that in a couple years, I will be at the point to offer them bennies as well, and go get my guys back! Plus I will have blades for the trucks, that way I can keep everybody busy during winter. 20-30 hours right now.

That all being said, my new dog, a German Shepard pup, female, likes frozen chicken legs, still in the package. Jon got her for me, 9 months, pure breed, not fixed, astounding color, better behavior. She was saved from starvation and isolation, the people who had her, put in a kennel out in their yard and forgot about her, when the rescue org came she was almost dead from starvation. She is free from that kind of life now.
So dinner last night was Italian. Ravioli or Beefaroni was the menu

Ready for today, hope it wont be a repeat of yesterday.:rant:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> That is a funny story. We had a mountain of wood and sold it but we got another mountain of quick drying stuff with about 4 months on it people love.
> 
> I got my own stash and I would never run out for my wood burning add on furnace.


 
I wont this year either! Sold 2 more dump trailer loads yesterday, no deal for them, full price at 375.

I dont stack, we did, then had I guy try and sue me for damage to his drywall in his garage, even tho, he was right there, helping us, as we loaded it in! So now, we dump, collect and go.
I wish I could get that price, to many others doing it as a hobby.


----------



## treevet

Maaan, you live an awful dramatic life GB.

Watchin some real good Australian Open tennis matches right now. Federer (erer? lol) just pushed to 5 sets by Simon from France. This boring time of year is helped by the ole Ozzie Open. Not a big tennis player but just love top level comp.

Also not bad watchin fit women sweat while runnin round in skimpy outfits in 95 degree heat either on big screen hi def haha. My Tennis Channel subscrishion pays bennies in late Jan.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Maaan, you live an awful dramatic life GB.


 
Tell me about it, sometimes I just wanna stick my head in the sand! 

wooooosaaaaaaabeeeeeeee
woooooooooosssaaaaaaaaaaaaabbeeeeeeeee

that dont help! plus I sound dumb


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeclimber101 said:


> I bet ya had your hopes up though that you may have hit the "one" for the week ...


 
I was looking at a row of storm shattered willows (Salix bab.), 
in a back yard, 
on a held property,
with several very large stems hung up,
sitting there long enough for 5 feet of regrowth,
I figured that it was an exercise in futility, but went back with a client who has a bucket and wrote up multi-lined bid.

I get an email back from the management company that is my client: how much to just clean up the ground debris (frozen into the mud) so they can reset power? I respond that there is new triplex running pole-to-house, but a few ton of hanging deadwood over/near the service drop. There is no way I will send labor into a work-zone with that type of risk. the bid to clean-up and remove large hazard was $2500...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah well I guess you can't appreciate dobro blues to me its awesome and hard to master. The slide is cool.


 
I really dig Robert Randolph and the Family Band, but my tastes are rather eclectic. As long as it is not any type of "beat yo bee-itch" format of any genre...

I saw Jen Luc Ponty in concert many many moons ago, but that is not slide guitar


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Tell me about it, sometimes I just wanna stick my head in the sand!


 
Put on some sweats, and do some forms, in the snow....barefoot.

That'll take your mind off everything else 

Being so big, any time i try to do anything complicated, I break things in the house.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Put on some sweats, and do some forms, in the snow....barefoot.
> 
> That'll take your mind off everything else
> 
> Being so big, any time i try to do anything complicated, I break things in the house.


 
used to love to do the forms. very meditative.


----------



## treevet

thinkin bout knockin doors to plow tomorrow. guys over at the snow plow site would call me a hack? haha


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> used to love to do the forms. very meditative.


 
The wife still rolls here eyes when she walks in on me, I like to close my eyes and do hidden-step pivots and the like. My bad left leg makes it kind a funny.

One of the reasons I break things in the house 

Though my spinning elbow is still pretty wicked.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The wife still rolls here eyes when she walks in on me, I like to close my eyes and do hidden-step pivots and the like. My bad left leg makes it kind a funny.
> 
> One of the reasons I break things in the house
> 
> Though my spinning elbow is still pretty wicked.


 
better let the wifey know when that bad boy is coming lol.


----------



## treevet

Yesterday, left the house and went a short distance then down a steep hill and there's a stop sign with one dead end side street next to it. Do my usual bump the breaks and proceed.

Outta the corner of my eye, aaaarrrrrgggghhhh, cop car hidden half way down the side street pointing right at me.

Scheeeeeet, whaddya gonna do but keep going. Just to fk with me he waits til I get a quarter mile down the hill before he does his big thang he dreamed bout doing since he was a kid. 

Speeds up on my ascs and lights me up.

105 bucks and points, man I was hot. Gave him a big lecture about traps, cops running stop signs and city spending too much money so they have to rape the citizens this way. He looked pissed and walked away, I yelled "jerk" (thought that alone showed restraint with choice of words) and could see he considered coming back and pistol whippin me but....went on.

Wish me luck.....here I go today. Gotta be a better start lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> better let the wifey know when that bad boy is coming lol.


 
I never would think of it, even accidentally is a scary thought. I'm one of those tough guys who freak out when women start to cry  

Diane is definatly NOT a tough girl; very much a girly girl. :angel::love1:


----------



## treemandan

Just waking up from a 36 hour tour. Peabody's drive has a hole in it the size of Texas ( on a map, not in real life, if there actually was a hole that big we would have to name it).
No trees down from the ice thankfully. Everybody is always into that but not me. If you think I am going out there yer nuts! Not so much trying to kept myself warm and dry but more the equipment. I am not going out til August, I knew a guy who lost his Dingo in this kinda crap and never found it.
So I am headed back off to Peabody's , I figured I would throw a couple of unopened bags of cement in the pothole for the time being.


----------



## treemandan

And when I dropped of my kid at day care this morning I saw they had a different shaker for the salt then the one I gave them. They said their landscraper gave them a jug... that was one of those little things that rerouted my synapses and melted even more of my graymatter cause I know this guy has been trying to horn in on my operation over there and first all ( and what I told them) is that the landscraper is blowing smoke cause there ain't no way he will do it cheaper or better ever.
I think the general consensus is that I will be out when my kid goes leaves the school in Sept. And the lanscraper has been bugging them about letting him plow for years. In my mind the place is mine but its not like I will do it cheaper to try to play " beat the landscraper" by lowering my price. I usually play that game when them JO's aren't expecting it if you know what I mean.
It just makes me mad ( though I am controlling it) this scraper faggot is up their butt with his tounge out .


----------



## Toddppm

treevet said:


> Yesterday, left the house and went a short distance then down a steep hill and there's a stop sign with one dead end side street next to it. Do my usual bump the breaks and proceed.
> 
> Outta the corner of my eye, aaaarrrrrgggghhhh, cop car hidden half way down the side street pointing right at me.
> 
> Scheeeeeet, whaddya gonna do but keep going. Just to fk with me he waits til I get a quarter mile down the hill before he does his big thang he dreamed bout doing since he was a kid.
> 
> Speeds up on my ascs and lights me up.
> 
> 105 bucks and points, man I was hot. Gave him a big lecture about traps, cops running stop signs and city spending too much money so they have to rape the citizens this way. He looked pissed and walked away, I yelled "jerk" (thought that alone showed restraint with choice of words) and could see he considered coming back and pistol whippin me but....went on.
> 
> Wish me luck.....here I go today. Gotta be a better start lol.


 


Hah, Did that once, when I saw him as I turned the corner I immediately pulled over to the curb, jumped out and popped the hood looking like there was something wrong with my car. He looked at me confused and drove right by


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> 105 bucks and points, man I was hot. Gave him a big lecture about traps, cops running stop signs and city spending too much money so they have to rape the citizens this way. He looked pissed and walked away, I yelled "jerk" (thought that alone showed restraint with choice of words) and could see he considered coming back and pistol whippin me but....went on.


 
Nah, he could'a pulled out the fine-toothed comb and did a DOT walk-around


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Nah, he could'a pulled out the fine-toothed comb and did a DOT walk-around


 
Tell you guys what, y'all are lucky. In Texas in the eighties they would yank ya out by the hair of your head and stomp your ass lol. You did not get a ticket sometimes but eating solid food was a challenge. In Texas, justice in them days was by Texas rules lol. I think they follow accepted rules a bit more now but I dont think you would want to yell jerk either!


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The wife still rolls here eyes when she walks in on me, I like to close my eyes and do hidden-step pivots and the like. My bad left leg makes it kind a funny.
> 
> One of the reasons I break things in the house
> 
> Though my spinning elbow is still pretty wicked.


 
My impression of you being a normal person just flew out the window. But really you never had me fooled and I was just lettin it go.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> What did I do today?
> Well............I spent the afternoon in the ER with my oldest son (19), he was out back splitting wood with his grandpa, decided to put his thumb in the mix, man, almost lost it, broke it in 2 spots, 2 large cuts and alot of puking. This is my 10ft tall and bullet proof kid, Judo champ,guitar player. He has never been hurt before.So it was his first experience with serious pain. I have not been that scared since being shot at. Thought I was gonna hurl my self, just with the thought of him loosing it.
> I get home, Jon (wild thing) has been trying to call me. I get him on the phone. Seems that when I fired him for the fight, he put a app in with Aslpundh. Well, he starts there today. He handled it well, he asked me permission "tell me what to do boss" I said go, same pay, but with bennies, new equip, 40 +, plus he will be working for Nick, my surrogate son, that I got on with them when I was called back to USMC. I thought about saying no just for a second, I do need him. But I cant argue with why he wanted to go, I cant offer what they did, If I could he would have stayed. If I did say no, he would have quite and then we would have left it bad. Didn't want that, good kid. Hope he does well, told him to "do the good work" With any luck, he will excel like Nick. I think I have prepared him enough to go there and set a high standard, Nick did. Now he is a GF.
> 
> I am hoping, that in a couple years, I will be at the point to offer them bennies as well, and go get my guys back! Plus I will have blades for the trucks, that way I can keep everybody busy during winter. 20-30 hours right now.
> 
> That all being said, my new dog, a German Shepard pup, female, likes frozen chicken legs, still in the package. Jon got her for me, 9 months, pure breed, not fixed, astounding color, better behavior. She was saved from starvation and isolation, the people who had her, put in a kennel out in their yard and forgot about her, when the rescue org came she was almost dead from starvation. She is free from that kind of life now.
> So dinner last night was Italian. Ravioli or Beefaroni was the menu
> 
> Ready for today, hope it wont be a repeat of yesterday.:rant:


 
EEEYUP ( I can't find the beer smiley but cheers anyway)


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> thinkin bout knockin doors to plow tomorrow. guys over at the snow plow site would call me a hack? haha


 
I would just drive around til I saw somebody that could use a plow job and ask them if they wanted a plow job over the CB microphone... I don't have a CB microphone but if I were to be looking for work like you mentioned I would do it that way.
We thought about it too but whatever. I was made to to do that before at my nephew's company, I came back and told him I didn't think it was a good idea and I certainly was not about to go into harcore haggling over how much its going to cost out there on the doorstep. You ask me to plow then I plow. First I look it over, then give the contract then they get put on the list. But sure if some hit and run comes up I will do it and my plow list gets bigger as the snow gets deeper.
See, that landscraper knows I do the daycare so he should just go find elsewhere to conive. When I got the " contract" to do the daycare they were looking, I offered, they ask. If they had someone to plow I would not have said a word. What some call " friendly competition" is not so friendly.
But deep in my mind, even though I am actually appreciated by my regular clients, I know most people think that if you have a plow on yer truck that you are an inbred backcountry shyster taking more than he should. 
Anyway, this bit was cool, it rained for two days over a few inches of snow and stayed cold. I lost control twice but the gears saved my ass. My truck has an old rear wheel Anti-Lock brake system,I am not sure it works but I can pretty much do the same thing . Its become automatic to start a two footed tap dance on the brake pedal while I do something else.
Auto trannies don't do it like a manual but its not so bad. Going down hill even in low lock with an auto won't hold back as much as a manual box.


----------



## treemandan

And coming back from Peabody's; I think we are going to get a couple loads of asphalt and rent a roller in the spring. I always try to stay in my realm prefessionly out of curtousey for myself and others but I think we can do this and have decent results while making a buck. I don't want to sound like a mo-ron but there can't be to much brainsurgery involved in patching this drive. I am thinking about how dirty it can be, easy enough to figure I will need a new pair of shoes when done.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> And coming back from Peabody's; I think we are going to get a couple loads of asphalt and rent a roller in the spring. I always try to stay in my realm prefessionly out of curtousey for myself and others but I think we can do this and have decent results while making a buck. I don't want to sound like a mo-ron but there can't be to much brainsurgery involved in patching this drive. I am thinking about how dirty it can be, easy enough to figure I will need a new pair of shoes when done.



I really miss the spell check too.. "curtousey". Lmfao!


----------



## treemandan

*Man down, Man down, My GOD MAN DOWN!*

Dam it , that hurt! I am gonna be down for a day or two over this:
I jumped out of the shower and ran downstairs to dry off by the wood stove... I dunno, maybe you have either done or heard this yourself? Yup! I was reaching above the stove to hang a wet pair of socks there on the hook on the wall and well... all's I had on was a shirt... freaking thermometer on the stove pipe says 350, I made contact with the top of the stove itself, there was a little bit of sizzle then a lot of pain, got a ice cube on it now


----------



## ducaticorse

Back in Framingham today. Nice weather, rather rain than snow.. And once again, none of the residents paid any attention to the no parking signs, so we started an hour late again.

Got the job I bid yesterday right down the street from here. Perfect cuz we can't work here on the weekends, so we'll do it Saturday.

We're clearing outta here in an hour or so. Half my crew couldn't show up today due to a funeral. Hazards of hiring people related to each other I guess...


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Dam it , that hurt! I am gonna be down for a day or two over this:
> I jumped out of the shower and ran downstairs to dry off by the wood stove... I dunno, maybe you have either done or heard this yourself? Yup! I was reaching above the stove to hang a wet pair of socks there on the hook on the wall and well... all's I had on was a shirt... freaking thermometer on the stove pipe says 350, I made contact with the top of the stove itself, there was a little bit of sizzle then a lot of pain, got a ice cube on it now


 
So you're telling us you just grilled your wang?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Worst i ever did is fry bacon naked, real short learning curve there


----------



## Tree Pig

Look at the up side Dan, if there is any scarring the wife may be thrilled.


----------



## ducaticorse

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Look at the up side Dan, if there is any scarring the wife may be thrilled.


 
LOL... "Grilled, for her pleasure"


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree MDS said:


> I really miss the spell check too.. "



What you mean.. spell check still in editor. :confusedn:


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Dam it , that hurt! I am gonna be down for a day or two over this:
> I jumped out of the shower and ran downstairs to dry off by the wood stove... I dunno, maybe you have either done or heard this yourself? Yup! I was reaching above the stove to hang a wet pair of socks there on the hook on the wall and well... all's I had on was a shirt... freaking thermometer on the stove pipe says 350, I made contact with the top of the stove itself, there was a little bit of sizzle then a lot of pain, got a ice cube on it now


 
you are starting to etch into mds'es lead for "Funniest Poster of the Year"


----------



## treevet

He Jeffy, saw you over there on Linkedin with your Viking Avi and references to AS and Buzz etc. lol. Don't know how they ever let a guy like me and you in there but just gotta tell ya......those peeps ain't nothin like you and me lol.....

those are "normal" people over there. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5JCp2Hd5L8


----------



## treevet

just a little fyi...good place to buy, good place to sell, good place to hang out and just good people that run the place....

Sell Cranes, sell your cranes with Crane Network


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Dam it , that hurt! I am gonna be down for a day or two over this:
> I jumped out of the shower and ran downstairs to dry off by the wood stove... I dunno, maybe you have either done or heard this yourself? Yup! I was reaching above the stove to hang a wet pair of socks there on the hook on the wall and well... all's I had on was a shirt... freaking thermometer on the stove pipe says 350, I made contact with the top of the stove itself, there was a little bit of sizzle then a lot of pain, got a ice cube on it now


 
DANG! and LOL!!!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> He Jeffy, saw you over there on Linkedin with your Viking Avi and references to AS and Buzz etc. lol. Don't know how they ever let a guy like me and you in there but just gotta tell ya......those peeps ain't nothin like you and me lol.....
> 
> those are "normal" people over there.
> 
> YouTube - That Boy Ain't Right


 
Ha ha! Yeah they are technical writers. I just read, but I said Hi back. 
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Toddppm said:


> Hah, Did that once, when I saw him as I turned the corner I immediately pulled over to the curb, jumped out and popped the hood looking like there was something wrong with my car. He looked at me confused and drove right by


 
Thats a good one I will remember that!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha ha! Yeah they are technical writers. I just read, but I said Hi back.
> Jeff


 
I know, just funnin wit ya.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I know, just funnin wit ya.


 
That's cool, hope we don't get banned! Hahahaha!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> That's cool, hope we don't get banned! Hahahaha!
> Jeff


 
hahaha, I got in a little wrestling match with a Muni Arb the first week and think he was significantly undergunned. I let him up after a short period and we are ok now. These guys (and gals) are LL Bean wearing types I think and not AS hardened if you know what I mean lol.

Was thinkin what ifffff.......ya got pissed off over there and linked in somebody like OD? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> hahaha, I got in a little wrestling match with a Muni Arb the first week and think he was significantly undergunned. I let him up after a short period and we are ok now. These guys (and gals) are LL Bean wearing types I think and not AS hardened if you know what I mean lol.
> 
> Was thinkin what ifffff.......ya got pissed off over there and linked in somebody like OD? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Too funny!!! I think those guys and gals have handlers to intervene with the likes of OD and us ruffy guys. Now you got me wondering. hmmmm.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> just a little fyi...good place to buy, good place to sell, good place to hang out and just good people that run the place....
> 
> Sell Cranes, sell your cranes with Crane Network


 
Nice looking 10ton National on a cabover Mac there for 15k, wish I had the income to support the purchase right now, but with school.....


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Nice looking 10ton National on a cabover Mac there for 15k, wish I had the income to support the purchase right now, but with school.....


 
how much reach? My Mack cabover (Midliner) chiptruck is an awsome truck.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> how much reach? My Mack cabover (Midliner) chiptruck is an awsome truck.


 
56/29 boom/jib, for 15k it would be a nice starter truck.

87 Mack with auto-trans, 20,000 on the OD, behind the cab center-pin. all it needs is a crash-rack over the cab.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> That story might work for the wife ......
> 
> ................ but how about the truth behind that blister?


 
Hey, I wouldn't lie to you. Allright, maybe I would... but I am not lying now.

Anyway, I guess nobody is up for pics? I didn't think so.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> Anyway, I guess nobody is up for pics? I didn't think so.


 
Doesn't that just scream for a response using the word microscope?


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Doesn't that just scream for a response using the word microscope?


 
You can bet on photoshop lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Yesterday, left the house and went a short distance then down a steep hill and there's a stop sign with one dead end side street next to it. Do my usual bump the breaks and proceed.
> 
> Outta the corner of my eye, aaaarrrrrgggghhhh, cop car hidden half way down the side street pointing right at me.
> 
> Scheeeeeet, whaddya gonna do but keep going. Just to fk with me he waits til I get a quarter mile down the hill before he does his big thang he dreamed bout doing since he was a kid.
> 
> Speeds up on my ascs and lights me up.
> 
> 105 bucks and points, man I was hot. Gave him a big lecture about traps, cops running stop signs and city spending too much money so they have to rape the citizens this way. He looked pissed and walked away, I yelled "jerk" (thought that alone showed restraint with choice of words) and could see he considered coming back and pistol whippin me but....went on.
> 
> Wish me luck.....here I go today. Gotta be a better start lol.


 
Hey TV was this you lol , don't open if sensitive eared please


YouTube - funny police stop


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Hey TV was this you lol , don't open if sensitive eared please
> 
> 
> YouTube - funny police stop


 
hahahh that was not in fact me, but I am on board with the driver lol. That cop was clearly antagonizing him. He's lucky for cameras or he would have got pistol whipped for sure.

Kinda amusing how life goes in circles.....back in the day a cop could beat the crap out of ya and even plant evidence on ya (happened to me when a cop dropped pills in my car). Now the copper can't do schit to ya and you can beat the schit out of him (verbally) and he's just gotta eat it lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

They can always do "pile on" with a walk-around, and make it take longer as they do a more extensive background check 

I have always found that it is better too treat the guy in uniform as a guy doing his job. Being polite can put them on your side. Along with the fact that if you did break the law you should man the Eff up and take it.

For the most part the cop is just following the dictates of the muni he works for, if they say they want more revenue from citations, he has no choice if he wants to keep his job. Of course there are some guys who take the power to heart and relish the ability to discomfit hiss fellow citizens. Jackson, WI hired a former State DOT officer to steak out HWY 60 running through town. It is well known that he will stop any commercial vehicle for the slightest infraction, run it through the ringer. He will dead-line the truck in a heartbeat, giving a fine and a tow-only fix-it citation. A local framer/contractor was stopped with his low-boy less then a mile from his lot, he was ticketed for a cracked leaf spring and could not haul it back with the semi-tractor, I think they required a flat-bed to haul it to get fixed.

As for your little "pop-stop" maybe some of the neighbors have called with complaints about certain trucks not coming to a "complete and total stop"?


----------



## treevet

We were working on the bottom of that hill yesterday and every car is going 15 to 20 mph over the limit. GM worried about getting run over. I came to a hesitation stop with NO traffic anywhere. A warning would have been in order.

Selective indignition is hypocritical. You can have all the warm and fuzzy feelings about cops you want. I went through high school with the former police chief and used to hang out at the ex sgt's house in hs (when he was a cop) and drink beer and tell war stories.

These new cops are gestapo. They are a totally different society amongst themselves. They have no regards for tax paying citizens of their own town. They are regularly disrespectful. I know a LOT of people in this town who say that. Not just my opinion. You have to give respect to get respect.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> You have to give respect to get respect.


 
 So you opened up with a "good morning officer, what is the problem?

Milwaukee has had it's share of cops who think they are comic-book hero's vs public servants, there are even cases of white-guys getting their faces rearranged with flashlights and Motorola's.

I just do not understand the need for childishly profane rants, we are professional drivers, thus more exposed to the risk of a random traffic stop. To me it is the cost of doing business if I get stopped by a different guy every few years.

Now when my wife got pulled over by the same guy, three times in two months last year....We agreed that she was not going to take that route to work for a while 

When we drive through Hales Corners, I often ask if that patrol is her buddy Bob.

(Forest Home Ave, at 4:45 am, FWIW)


----------



## treevet

I closed with "jerk" didn't open up with it lol.

About 20 years ago I was driving down I95 just north of Phila. on my way home to NJ. In a desolate area way off the highway just next to a thick woods there was a cop wrestling with a huge guy and had no chance of neutralizing the situation.

I pulled over and my wife said what are you going to do (no cells back then). I ran over to them and grabbed the arm of the guy and body slammed him and me and the cop got him cuffed. You could ask my wife if you don't believe it.

Not sure I would do that for one of our local cops. They have hassled me too much over the years and I am a law abiding citizen now that I am over 20 years sober. I am just in the town every day and sometimes my trucks are....let's say....hindering traffic (legally). 

Your stories are a little good cop bad copish (pun intended). At one moment you are having a problem with lack of butt kissing cops then in the next sentence you have a story of their improprieties. Cops like truck drivers on the hi way that used to give you room and would help you in distress, just ain't what they used to be. That cop was likely hitting on your wife. If you confront him....he will have the upperhand.

They don't help anyone, just show up after the fact and fill out reports with a donut in their hands.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> That cop was likely hitting on your wife.



Nah; just a typical small, town revenue generating, 40:35 MPH zone.


----------



## treemandan

#### Vet, I blow 6 stop signs getting outta here everytime and 6 more coming back, if I were to get a ticket while doing so I would have only myself to blame. Next time use yer good eye ya know? And if that don't work then just smile and say " Thanks, see ya tomorrow".


----------



## ducaticorse

Banged out a 45-50 foot 4 shoot cedar tree basically growing on top of a garage and a service line.

Trimmed a large and small maple on the same property.

Decided that I'm buying the 1890 that I've been thinking about, now that I have a chip truck big enough to handle it.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> #### Vet, I blow 6 stop signs getting outta here everytime and 6 more coming back, if I were to get a ticket while doing so I would have only myself to blame. Next time use yer good eye ya know? And if that don't work then just smile and say " Thanks, see ya tomorrow".


 
errr....ok, I'll try that next time Danno:glasses-cool:


----------



## treemandan

I have been trying to post pics and video of yesterday but it ain't going through. It was something though as we finished up our rounds with the plow around 10 am so we headed to my place where we picked up my busted up 6 string, amp, kero heater, five gal of fuel and a bottle of Smirrnoff, all of which I consider standard staples. 
Then we went to the shotgun rider's house where he had a piana and set of drums.... OH YEAH! That's what I said.
I had just picked up a new set of thin gauge strings, no Super Slinkies but the second I put on the low E and gave it a whack I knew it would be great. You don't say " how long did it take you to re-string that guitar?" NO, you say," How much did it take you?". We used about a half bottle of that Smirrnoff getting them strings on. The guitar actually had some loose screws so all them drivers came in handy.
So there we were hammering out 3 chord rock and roll progressions all of the sudden. The shotgun rider had a Hero camera on the whole time. We were in there about 5 hours before Pete came in so all the sudden this shotgun rider is playing the dam piana and Pete is beating slow 12 bar. He could keep it in time cause the shotgun rider would lose it in the changes or if I started to play the melody.
I had to hit the bricks around 6:30pm, my wife was pissed , I told her I was on mission from God and was getting the band back together then fell asleep. I would say that was one of the best tours I have had plowing. We had the whole cold ass day to be inside warm and drunk and rocking and rolling... I had to mop and do laundry today but I got it done and got laid( gingerly) and wait til you guys see the video if this ####.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> I have been trying to post pics and video of yesterday but it ain't going through. It was something though as we finished up our rounds with the plow around 10 am so we headed to my place where we picked up my busted up 6 string, amp, kero heater, five gal of fuel and a bottle of Smirrnoff, all of which I consider standard staples.
> Then we went to the shotgun rider's house where he had a piana and set of drums.... OH YEAH! That's what I said.
> I had just picked up a new set of thin gauge strings, no Super Slinkies but the second I put on the low E and gave it a whack I knew it would be great. You don't say " how long did it take you to re-string that guitar?" NO, you say," How much did it take you?". We used about a half bottle of that Smirrnoff getting them strings on. The guitar actually had some loose screws so all them drivers came in handy.
> So there we were hammering out 3 chord rock and roll progressions all of the sudden. The shotgun rider had a Hero camera on the whole time. We were in there about 5 hours before Pete came in so all the sudden this shotgun rider is playing the dam piana and Pete is beating slow 12 bar. He could keep it in time cause the shotgun rider would lose it in the changes or if I started to play the melody.
> I had to hit the bricks around 6:30pm, my wife was pissed , I told her I was on mission from God and was getting the band back together then fell asleep. I would say that was one of the best tours I have had plowing. We had the whole cold ass day to be inside warm and drunk and rocking and rolling... I had to mop and do laundry today but I got it done and got laid( gingerly) and wait til you guys see the video if this ####.


 
Someone's tippin back a little of granpa's special cough syrup again......


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Someone's tippin back a little of granpa's special cough syrup again......


 
My kid walks into daycare singing Dio.


----------



## treemandan

I am thinking of telling my wife I am headed back over there but I don't think that will wash. I left my the guitar over there cause I am going to make some time to play again, don't need all that vodka though, it really was just a fluke I had it but it fit well so its good to have some around.


----------



## treemandan

but when I get some time and its nice enough I am headed out to de-vine these sycies.








Not the best pic, there are a few of these Scyamores all done up in vines over at Pennhurst. The whole area was recently cleared, they wanted to save these. The organization up there at Pennhurst does a great deal for the community and gives acres of land for its use. I will do this job for free, I will claim about a thousand dollars per tree as charitable donation but I ask you; Who else is gonna do it? Well, if you find him, send his ass over.
Its gonna look and be great!


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> but when I get some time and its nice enough I am headed out to de-vine these sycies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, there are a few of these Scyamores all done up in vines over at Pennhurst. The whole area was recently cleared, they wanted to save these. The organization up there at Pennhurst does a great deal for the community and gives acres of land for its use. I will do this job for free, I will claim about a thousand dollars per tree as charitable donation but I ask you; Who else is gonna do it? Well, if you find him, send his ass over.
> Its gonna look and be great!


 
How bout de-ivory the house?


----------



## treeman82

Thursday I had the crane over again, what a blast. Had to get the service wires dropped so today I went over there and put the cable and phone lines back up, also returned my friend's snow blower... we wound up using that to clear space for the crane to set up in. Picked up some money which was nice. Been a little worried, while I haven't been working much lately because of the weather, when I do work we get a lot done. However the phone hasn't been ringing, so the list of work gets shorter each time we actually go out. Well today that changed... gotta look at a pine tree on Monday, and another guy wants to have me come over in the spring to prune... could spend anywhere from a few hours, to a few weeks on that property, guy has the money, just a matter of does he want to spend it.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> don't need all that vodka though, it really was just a fluke I had it but it fit well so its good to have some around.



(future) MAN DOWN!! MAN DOWN!! OH MY GOD, ....MAN DOWN!!


----------



## treeman75

Was at the Y working out yesterday and when I was in the locker room the guy next to me seen my shirt and we talked trees. He has a silver maple that is half dead infront of his place, easy access. I hate it when they tell me how much they think it will cost he said @ 1000. I drove by and looked, it is a easy one maybe 3 hours in the snow. He also has a few more that need some work. It will be the first time using my mini skid with trees. Meeting him Monday night to look at it, pretty sure I will get it.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Was at the Y working out yesterday and when I was in the locker room the guy next to me seen my shirt and we talked trees. He has a silver maple that is half dead infront of his place, easy access. I hate it when they tell me how much they think it will cost he said @ 1000. I drove by and looked, it is a easy one maybe 3 hours in the snow. He also has a few more that need some work. It will be the first time using my mini skid with trees. Meeting him Monday night to look at it, pretty sure I will get it.


 
Might want to get a contract while there or cut a limb off or 2 (which constitutes a contract) before he gets someone to tell him what that td should really cost.

Not bad when the ho overestimates the size and cost of the work.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> My kid walks into daycare singing Dio.


 
Shiny diamonds
Like the eyes of a cat in the black and blue

Good story, Dano. Get that vid up. I gotta see this ####.


----------



## treeman75

I always write um up. I am going to give him a package deal with the other trees, I will make it a fair deal. I have three customers right across the street they all know each other so I dont want any one thinking im over charging. It will still be a good job and every one will be happy!


----------



## treemandan

Up at 5 am to thaw a frozen line from the oil tank to the boiler. Probably could have just stood out there with the heat gun on it but I took it apart just to see if everything was OK then bled and fired it now she banging away like she supposed to. When my wife woke me up to tell me the heat was down I said "No its not, I can still hear the pipes creaking." I realized it was just in my head.


----------



## treemandan

Lyrics & Poetry
Re: Endless, revisited for DutchyRepair & Mod Shop
Re: Yaqin MC 100B Chinese Tube Amp Mods 















New tabs this week:
96Tabs in archive:
1839594 





TabCrawler.Com: T / The Band / The Weight (ver 3) [ log in ] [ register ] 




TABCRAWLER Guitar Tabs Quality Rating: 0 / 5(0 votes) 
TAB VIEWS: 36 
To to be able to rate, comment & submit guitar tabs, bass tabs, keyboard tab, lyrics and drum notation/tablature files you must LOGIN 
[PRINT] 
Did this guitar tab help you? 
You must LOGIN to rate this guitar tab. 
Help us improve the tab & lyrics archive! 



The Weight (ver 3) by The Band

The Weight
Music From Big Pink
The Band
Tabbed by Gonseg


intro

e||--0---0-2-5--0---0-0-0---------------------------------|
B||--0h2-0-0-0--0h2-0-2-0--3---3---3---3------------------|
G||------------------------2h4-2h4-2---2--2-2-2-2---------|
D||---------------------------------------2-2-4-2---------|
A||-----------------------------------------------4-2-0---|
E||-------------------------------------------------------|

verse:
2x 2x 2x
e||----0-0----4-4----2-2----0-0-0-0-0---|
B||----2-2----5-5----3-3----2-2-3-2-2---|
G||----2-2----6-6----2-2----2-2-2-2-2---|
D||----2-2----6-6--0--------2-2-2-2-2---|
A||--0------4-------------0-------------|
E||-------------------------------------|

chorus:

e||----------------5-5-5-5-5-5---|
B||----------------7-7-7-7-7-7---|
G||--6-6-6--6-6-6--7-7-7-7-7-7---|
D||--7-7-7--7-7-7--7-7-7-7-7-7---|
A||--7-7-7--7-7-7--5-5-5-5-5-5---|
E||--5-5-5--4-4-4----------------|

bridge:

e||------------------------------2-2-2-2-2--|
B||------------------------------3-3-3-3-3--|
G||--6-6-6--6-6-6----------------2-2-2-2-2--|
D||--7-7-7--7-7-7--4-4-4--2-2-2-------------|
A||--7-7-7--7-7-7--4-4-4--2-2-2-------------|
E||--5-5-5--4-4-4--2-2-2--0-0-0-------------|


----------



## treemandan

Looks like we are online with Tabcrawler- are there any request?


----------



## treemandan

Return-Path: 
Subject: TAB: Van Halen - Ain't talkin' 'bout love (upgrade)
To: [email protected]
Date: Fri, 22 Jul 1994 01:58:02 +1000 (EST)

Van Halen - Ain't talkin' 'bout love - transcribed by Gary Chapman 




I cracked one of those Rolling Rocks I scabbed outta them guy's and am now headed out to get that tuning peg. I have a little Gorilla 50 to plug into so I saved this song til I got over there. I got little riff and the verse which is pretty much the song so we can play that. Goes like : RRR wrrrrrrang dang dank da dank da dang did dang- RRR wrrrrrrang dang dank da dank da dang did dang I heard the news baby...


----------



## beowulf343

Different day for us today. Put the crane in the ditch at 5:30 this morning. Going around a corner, hit a patch of ice and off it went. It actually nosed in, front two axles in the ditch, third on the shoulder and the fourth in the air. Was a serious pain to get out. It has winch enough to pull three times it's weight, but no anchor point. Tried anchoring to the two ten wheeler chip dumps and it just pulled them across the road. Fortunately was only about a half hour out from the main shop. Couple of the mechanics lowboyed the d9 over, dropped it into the ditch across the road, and was able to use it as the anchor. Took the crane back to the shop to get inspected, just got the call, all's good, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## ducaticorse

beowulf343 said:


> Different day for us today. Put the crane in the ditch at 5:30 this morning. Going around a corner, hit a patch of ice and off it went. It actually nosed in, front two axles in the ditch, third on the shoulder and the fourth in the air. Was a serious pain to get out. It has winch enough to pull three times it's weight, but no anchor point. Tried anchoring to the two ten wheeler chip dumps and it just pulled them across the road. Fortunately was only about a half hour out from the main shop. Couple of the mechanics lowboyed the d9 over, dropped it into the ditch across the road, and was able to use it as the anchor. Took the crane back to the shop to get inspected, just got the call, all's good, back to work tomorrow.


 
Dang dude. I assume there were no injuries since you didn't mention any. I miss starting @ 530am. We're not allowed to commence work at our current site till 9am, between that and all the snow, my profit margin is decreasing on a daily basis.


----------



## beowulf343

ducaticorse said:


> Dang dude. I assume there were no injuries since you didn't mention any. I miss starting @ 530am. We're not allowed to commence work at our current site till 9am, between that and all the snow, my profit margin is decreasing on a daily basis.


 
No, no injuries, thankfully! 

I usually like to be in the trees before 7, had a little over an hour and a half of windshield time this morning though, plus it takes a while in this weather for the hydraulics to get going.:mad-tongue:


----------



## treeman82

Well today went to snow, but yesterday I was mr. gopher.

Told my current landlord I'm moving my equipment out of his place over the next month or so... he took it better than I thought.

Looked at 1 job that might turn into something in the spring.

Went to pick up my first ever batch of company shirts... told them that I wanted 6 medium and the rest to be a mix of L and XL. Go over there, only L and XL I complained a little bit, they had it right in front of them about the M in an e-mail. I must speak a different language. They said they'd give me a break on the 6 M's I want. One of my friends took his backhoe in a few months ago for new seals on the front end loader... told the people new seals in the front. Goes to pick it up, they did the backhoe... what do they do? they give him a break on the front seals. I swear, you can tell people what you want until you are blue in the face, you can give them a contract, write things up 100,000 times... they'll still F it up.


----------



## Grace Tree

treeman82 said:


> Well today went to snow, but yesterday I was mr. gopher.
> 
> Told my current landlord I'm moving my equipment out of his place over the next month or so... he took it better than I thought.
> 
> Looked at 1 job that might turn into something in the spring.
> 
> Went to pick up my first ever batch of company shirts... told them that I wanted 6 medium and the rest to be a mix of L and XL. Go over there, only L and XL I complained a little bit, they had it right in front of them about the M in an e-mail. I must speak a different language. They said they'd give me a break on the 6 M's I want. One of my friends took his backhoe in a few months ago for new seals on the front end loader... told the people new seals in the front. Goes to pick it up, they did the backhoe... what do they do? they give him a break on the front seals. I swear, you can tell people what you want until you are blue in the face, you can give them a contract, write things up 100,000 times... they'll still F it up.


 
It's pitifully true. You'd think in these times people would try a little harder. Sat for 4 hrs. this morning waiting for the gas company to set a meter at my commercial property. No call, no nothing. Schedule again for tomorrow morning sometime between 8 & 12. Pitiful.
Phil


----------



## derwoodii

Its Australia day down here so day off BBQ wave a flag give thanks to a lucky country. Our national flower tree embalm is Acacia pycnantha Golden Wattle

Australia's Floral Emblem

Ah some fun er beware not quite PC 

YouTube - Monty Python - Bruce


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Looks like we are online with Tabcrawler- are there any request?


 
I been playing around trying to learn voodo chile on acoustic with the highe e string missing lol:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I been playing around trying to learn voodo chile on acoustic with the highe e string missing lol:monkey:


 
Got the intro down and some of the other but dern its hard on my old fender


----------



## treeman82

I did a job last week where we stacked the logs off on the side of the road. The guy who normally hauls my logs is out of town for a while, and everybody else is in snow mode... so I called a friend of mine who bought a log truck this past summer. I wanted to get these logs off the side of the road before the next snow storm comes through which was actually today. So he brought his new to him log truck over to haul the logs away. The thing must have lost over a gallon of hydraulic fluid on the road. Big leak by the pump and one of the fittings broke on the grapple. Told the guy to keep it neat and clean... well that didn't go so well, dropping logs all over the place, dragging through other trees, you name it... so I won't be using him again sadly.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I was doing storm work and lot-line clearance on a willow (S. bab.) yesterday, this morning was all classes, I got three of them 10 min apart. Makes for a fast day. Chem100, Logic 211, and Poli-Sci for state and muni governance. Then I have Arch101 as an online class.

I'm stuck with doing 13 credits this semester, with Chem being a four day course i needed the extra hundred from Uncle Sugar. Got mornings booked up M/W/T/F til June.

Hey Scott, Spring Break is the week of March 21 this year, if you still want to put that workshop together.


----------



## treeman82

Met up with my current landlord the other day... paid him for the month of February, just because I know he needs the money and I know that I won't be out of there by Jan 31. I gave him a check dated for the end of this week due to all this snow... I'm not under any obligation to pay him before the first anyway. Well I check my bank statement today, the SOB actually manipulated the date on the check and cashed it at MY bank yesterday. I had the money, but that's not the point. You wanna talk about mad? :curse:


----------



## teamtree

Well, if it makes you feel any better.....the bank would have cashed it whether he manipulated the date or not. Try it yourself....I have wrote checks by mistake with the following years date on them and they still cashed them. 

I would call him on it anyway....just to see what he has to say....and let him know he won't be getting it early again.


----------



## jefflovstrom

teamtree said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better.....the bank would have cashed it whether he manipulated the date or not. Try it yourself....I have wrote checks by mistake with the following years date on them and they still cashed them.
> 
> I would call him on it anyway....just to see what he has to say....and let him know he won't be getting it early again.


 
Not here! No bank will accept a post dated check. No store, no utilities, etc. 
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Not here! No bank will accept a post dated check. No store, no utilities, etc.
> Jeff


 
LOL, quite the contrary.. BOA auto atm's that accept checks will, plus they will accept biz checks that aren't written to the name of the account just as long as they're under $2500...


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman82 said:


> Met up with my current landlord the other day... paid him for the month of February, just because I know he needs the money and I know that I won't be out of there by Jan 31. I gave him a check dated for the end of this week due to all this snow... I'm not under any obligation to pay him before the first anyway. Well I check my bank statement today, the SOB actually manipulated the date on the check and cashed it at MY bank yesterday. I had the money, but that's not the point. You wanna talk about mad? :curse:


 
I bet he didn't do anything to the check. I deposit post dated checks regularly. It's up to the teller to catch it. Otherwise, it goes through... Most of them don't even notice, otherwise, drop it into the atm...


----------



## treemandan

*Keep in touch*

with Mamma Kin


Send "Mama Kin" Ringtone to your Cell Phone 


Mama Kin tab | Guns N Roses tabs · Mama Kin lyrics 


Song name Band name 
Song name 
# A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 

View Mama Kin tab on your iPhone, iPod Touch or AndroidHome / G/Guns N Roses/ Mama Kin tab 
Print this tab 
Listen to Mama Kin 

[25]Guns N Roses - Mama Kin tab
Send "Mama Kin" Ringtone to your Cell 
This is almost 100% correct

Tuning: Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb

Intro (x1)
|------------------------------------------|
|------------------------------------------|
|------------------------------------------|
|-99-7h9-----------------------------------|
|-77-7-7--99-11-9-11--77-9-7-9--22-4-2-4---|
|---------77--7-7--7--55-5-5-5--00-0-0-0---|

Intro 2 (x1)
|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------------------00----------------|
|-99-7h9------------------------------------------00----------------|
|-77-7-7--99-11-9-11--77-9-7-9--22-4-2-4-77-4-2-4-22-4-2-4-77-4-2-4-|
|---------77--7-7--7--55-5-5-5--00-0-0-0-00-0-0-0-00-0-0-0-00-0-0-0-|



It ain't easy living like ya wanna, its so hard to find piece of mind.
The way I see it is ya got to say sheeit and don't forget to drop me a line.


I am living out my fantasy uhhhuh. Got hit with a rush hour snow storm and it was gridlock trying to get across town. A cop tried to roust me but his chubby black ass didn't really want to be out in the mix. He did jump out and check my stickers, I was ready with excuses:
1. That's the way an old truck smells
2. We had a small fire but its out now and we are fine thanks.
3. I hit a skunk


And another ten inches piling up by morning. Everything was going fine til I had to take a piss and when I whipped it out the scab from the blister from the burn from the woodstove stuck to my underwear and got ripped off so there I was out there in the middle of the road when I came up with this song:
I got a band-aid on my pecker don't pull it off
uh, well , that's all i came up with so far sorry to say.


----------



## treeman82

ducaticorse said:


> I bet he didn't do anything to the check. I deposit post dated checks regularly. It's up to the teller to catch it. Otherwise, it goes through... Most of them don't even notice, otherwise, drop it into the atm...



I know he did, which is what really pisses me off. My bank lets you see check images online, and I can clearly see where he tampered with it. Any time I get a check from somebody I take it to my bank and deposit it in an account. This friggin low life gets a check, takes it to whatever bank the account is with and grabs the cash. How can people live that way?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> with Mamma Kin
> 
> 
> Send "Mama Kin" Ringtone to your Cell Phone
> 
> 
> Mama Kin tab | Guns N Roses tabs · Mama Kin lyrics
> 
> 
> Song name Band name
> Song name
> # A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
> 
> View Mama Kin tab on your iPhone, iPod Touch or AndroidHome / G/Guns N Roses/ Mama Kin tab
> Print this tab
> Listen to Mama Kin
> 
> [25]Guns N Roses - Mama Kin tab
> Send "Mama Kin" Ringtone to your Cell
> This is almost 100% correct
> 
> Tuning: Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb
> 
> Intro (x1)
> |------------------------------------------|
> |------------------------------------------|
> |------------------------------------------|
> |-99-7h9-----------------------------------|
> |-77-7-7--99-11-9-11--77-9-7-9--22-4-2-4---|
> |---------77--7-7--7--55-5-5-5--00-0-0-0---|
> 
> Intro 2 (x1)
> |-------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |-------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |-------------------------------------------------00----------------|
> |-99-7h9------------------------------------------00----------------|
> |-77-7-7--99-11-9-11--77-9-7-9--22-4-2-4-77-4-2-4-22-4-2-4-77-4-2-4-|
> |---------77--7-7--7--55-5-5-5--00-0-0-0-00-0-0-0-00-0-0-0-00-0-0-0-|
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't easy living like ya wanna, its so hard to find piece of mind.
> The way I see it is ya got to say sheeit and don't forget to drop me a line.
> 
> 
> I am living out my fantasy uhhhuh. Got hit with a rush hour snow storm and it was gridlock trying to get across town. A cop tried to roust me but his chubby black ass didn't really want to be out in the mix. He did jump out and check my stickers, I was ready with excuses:
> 1. That's the way an old truck smells
> 2. We had a small fire but its out now and we are fine thanks.
> 3. I hit a skunk
> 
> 
> And another ten inches piling up by morning. Everything was going fine til I had to take a piss and when I whipped it out the scab from the blister from the burn from the woodstove stuck to my underwear and got ripped off so there I was out there in the middle of the road when I came up with this song:
> I got a band-aid on my pecker don't pull it off
> uh, well , that's all i came up with so far sorry to say.


 
It ain't gun and rose's :monkey:

YouTube - Aerosmith- Mama Kin


----------



## treevet

YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Mama Kin Demo # 1

wrong Ropey

and i guess these guys agree with you this is "crap music" lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1rJ1iWyA_c


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Mama Kin Demo # 1
> 
> wrong Ropey
> 
> and i guess these guys agree with you this is "crap music" lol
> 
> YouTube - University of Wisconsin Jump Around


 
It don't beat the original I posted


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok one rap will do

YouTube - Tow Down -- The REAL TOW DOWN-- Country Rap Tune


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman82 said:


> I know he did, which is what really pisses me off. My bank lets you see check images online, and I can clearly see where he tampered with it. Any time I get a check from somebody I take it to my bank and deposit it in an account. This friggin low life gets a check, takes it to whatever bank the account is with and grabs the cash. How can people live that way?


 
That's so the IRS can't catch him when they audit his accounts.....


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman82 said:


> I know he did, which is what really pisses me off. My bank lets you see check images online, and I can clearly see where he tampered with it. Any time I get a check from somebody I take it to my bank and deposit it in an account. This friggin low life gets a check, takes it to whatever bank the account is with and grabs the cash. How can people live that way?


 
If you wanted to, you could ask the po po to charge him with passing a forged financial instrument. They'll probably laugh though...


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Ok one rap will do
> 
> YouTube - Tow Down -- The REAL TOW DOWN-- Country Rap Tune


 
You can't turn your nose up at this rap?

YouTube - Waylon Jennings & Hank Williams Jr - The Conversation


----------



## sgreanbeans

U guys seen the parody video of Eminems "Im not afraid", its on youtube, it is AWESOME!, so funny, even has rhianna in it singin some crazy stuff

A little sample

"Im not afraid, to throw a chair"
"Its from Ikea, so I dont care"

Now sing that in his voice to urself, pretty good huh!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You can't turn your nose up at this rap?
> 
> YouTube - Waylon Jennings & Hank Williams Jr - The Conversation


 
That taint no rap bo dats da boogie woogie. 

YouTube - Roy D. Mercer - Car Dealer


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Ok one rap will do
> 
> YouTube - Tow Down -- The REAL TOW DOWN-- Country Rap Tune


 
Let's see, To Down got busted for a
Grow Op
In Sienna Plantation
and is being pumped by Rope....

So why is it that you go by "Rope", Mr. Tree Guy?????


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Let's see, To Down got busted for a
> Grow Op
> In Sienna Plantation
> and is being pumped by Rope....
> 
> So why is it that you go by "Rope", Mr. Tree Guy?????


 
Lol cause my rope is always hanging


----------



## ducaticorse

Got the results of my MRI I had on Tuesday, yesterday. Looks like the insurance co of the guy who hit me while driving his car is going to be picking up the tab for my new bobcat and chipper...... You always have to try and find the bright side of a seemingly poor situation..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seminar in Balboa Park,San Diego today, TCC over the weekend. Good weather for it. Pic's Monday.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Snow all over everything today. Do some studying.

Took down a big honker oak yesterday over 2 houses. Left wood on site cut up and do the stump when it dries out. Big limbs over 2 houses.

Everybody realizes the coolness of the crane, wraptor, mini skid, etc, but you have no idea how much quicker the 75 foot bucket is than the fastest climber/wrigger in the world. Love that truck.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Snow all over everything today. Do some studying.
> 
> Took down a big honker oak yesterday over 2 houses. Left wood on site cut up and do the stump when it dries out. Big limbs over 2 houses.
> 
> Everybody realizes the coolness of the crane, wraptor, mini skid, etc, but you have no idea how much quicker the 75 foot bucket is than the fastest climber/wrigger in the world. Love that truck.


 
I had one of those days where no equipment could be used yesterday and had to tote 20" wood up hill and load in the dump


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Snow all over everything today. Do some studying.
> 
> Took down a big honker oak yesterday over 2 houses. Left wood on site cut up and do the stump when it dries out. Big limbs over 2 houses.
> 
> Everybody realizes the coolness of the crane, wraptor, mini skid, etc, but you have no idea how much quicker the 75 foot bucket is than the fastest climber/wrigger in the world. Love that truck.


 
That is a sweet piece. What year is yours, and what'd you pay? There's a 2000 GMC 7500 forestry package for sale asking 55K way to pricey for another 15 feet of lift over my current truck, but a nice piece just the same.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I had one of those days where no equipment could be used yesterday and had to tote 20" wood up hill and load in the dump


 
Damn that sucks. Woulda a mini skid towing a light trailer backwards work. That is what we use when we can't use the yota 4x4.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> That is a sweet piece. What year is yours, and what'd you pay? There's a 2000 GMC 7500 forestry package for sale asking 55K way to pricey for another 15 feet of lift over my current truck, but a nice piece just the same.


 
I bought it in the dead of the winter intentionally (just like my new/er crane) for bargain basement price of $38k. 92 GMC with 32k mi (lotta hours tho) from a maint co in Milwaukee that leased it out. It was in perfect shape and still is, got it about 6 or 7 years ago.

The forestry package takes away a lot of the versility of a bucket IMO by adding a lot of weight, not being a rear mount and having to deal with a box of chips all the time when you want to get to work.

To each his own tho.


----------



## treeman75

TreeCo said:


> If you ever get around to finishing that song........
> 
> .....Blister on my Mister.........by TreeManDan!
> 
> 
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road....Dead skunkk.........Hey.......Jerry Raferty passed away recently.


 
I have a skeeter on my peter so wack it off!


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> I bought it in the dead of the winter intentionally (just like my new/er crane) for bargain basement price of $38k. 92 GMC with 32k mi (lotta hours tho) from a maint co in Milwaukee that leased it out. It was in perfect shape and still is, got it about 6 or 7 years ago.
> 
> The forestry package takes away a lot of the versility of a bucket IMO by adding a lot of weight, not being a rear mount and having to deal with a box of chips all the time when you want to get to work.
> 
> To each his own tho.


 
I agree that the box is cumbersome. It's also a big help too. It's a love hate relationship I suppose. I've learned to jam the thing pretty much anywhere with a decent ground guide.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Met up with my current landlord the other day... paid him for the month of February, just because I know he needs the money and I know that I won't be out of there by Jan 31. I gave him a check dated for the end of this week due to all this snow... I'm not under any obligation to pay him before the first anyway. Well I check my bank statement today, the SOB actually manipulated the date on the check and cashed it at MY bank yesterday. I had the money, but that's not the point. You wanna talk about mad? :curse:


 
if ya know he needed the money and you had it why did you date the check like that. 
dated check = manipulator to me.


----------



## treemandan

So yeah, just more plowing, I have been up for sometime now and I sure can't be talking about about all the crap I have been into without getting banned or maybe even admitting to major felonies sooooo.... I am just gonna finish eating my grilled cheese sandwich, switch trucks ( so they don't know its me) and head back out.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Damn that sucks. Woulda a mini skid towing a light trailer backwards work. That is what we use when we can't use the yota 4x4.


 
Yeah maybe the sod was squishy sprinkler heads etc. I don't make enough to own a mini I do have that old bobcat it is down right now, dern pulley key, ends up being a bi-yearly dis-order, takes me about two hours to fix if I don't have to renew sheave spacer. Its too cold to mess with it usually but today is nice 60 degress might fixer. My garden tractor would have been used but flat tire so buck it up and be a man ya know lol


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> I had one of those days where no equipment could be used yesterday and had to tote 20" wood up hill and load in the dump


 
Ouch.. wish we were closer I would helped ya.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Got bored .. so went and ordered another 200T this afternoon.


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeClimber57 said:


> Got bored .. so went and ordered another 200T this afternoon.


 
Sweet. I bought a used one the other day, and replaced the carb in the one I already had.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> Sweet. I bought a used one the other day, and replaced the carb in the one I already had.


 
Put some pics on when it arrives..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Snow all over everything today. Do some studying.
> 
> Took down a big honker oak yesterday over 2 houses. Left wood on site cut up and do the stump when it dries out. Big limbs over 2 houses.
> 
> Everybody realizes the coolness of the crane, wraptor, mini skid, etc, but you have no idea how much quicker the 75 foot bucket is than the fastest climber/wrigger in the world. Love that truck.



Hey Dave, I went to a seminar today in Balboa Park and it was about saving treeclimbers energy and reduced efforts on climbers and safety and stuff. I thought of you when we went outside for the field demo's. Robert Phillips was here and they demo'd the wraptor. You know, it is different seeing it up close than on a video. I wasn't that interested till I saw it and understood it in front of my face. I think I need to get one or two.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Dave, I went to a seminar today in Balboa Park and it was about saving treeclimbers energy and reduced efforts on climbers and safety and stuff. I thought of you when we went outside for the field demo's. Robert Phillips was here and they demo'd the wraptor. You know, it is different seeing it up close than on a video. I wasn't that interested till I saw it and understood it in front of my face. I think I need to get one or two.
> Jeff


 
Jeffy your eyes are getting very very heavy, now when I snap my fingers you will awake with the thought of sending rope a wraptor. You will buy three and send rope one nowwwwwwwwwwwwww snap :monkey:


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeClimber57 said:


> Put some pics on when it arrives..


 
I have it already, I picked it up in person. I run a 16 on the one I had already, the one I just bought came with a stock 14, which I'm switching for a new 16. I'll post picks of the war room tonight. I brought everything in from the trucks for the weekend.


----------



## ropensaddle

Got two big pines for monday yayyyyy


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Got two big pines for monday yayyyyy


 
I'm busy now, but with work I put together weeks ago. Runs out next week, and nothing new on the books since then. 

CONGRATS on the pines!

I haven't even done an estimate in 3 weeks maybe?


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I'm busy now, but with work I put together weeks ago. Runs out next week, and nothing new on the books since then.
> 
> CONGRATS on the pines!
> 
> I haven't even done an estimate in 3 weeks maybe?


 
I went fishing last summer when I was too busy and told a few they could get a discount Jan &Feb and they are now biting!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Dave, I went to a seminar today in Balboa Park and it was about saving treeclimbers energy and reduced efforts on climbers and safety and stuff. I thought of you when we went outside for the field demo's. Robert Phillips was here and they demo'd the wraptor. You know, it is different seeing it up close than on a video. I wasn't that interested till I saw it and understood it in front of my face. I think I need to get one or two.
> Jeff



A little smile breaks out on my face automatically whenever I think of it.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Got bored .. so went and ordered another 200T this afternoon.


 
IMO if ya got 2 ms200's, you got 1 too many.

One's gonna ride the bench and never get in the game.


----------



## treeman82

Had a climber call me this afternoon looking for work. Told him I have plenty, however I'm in the same boat as everybody else in that I can't get to it over the 4' snow banks on the sides of the roads.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> IMO if ya got 2 ms200's, you got 1 too many.
> 
> One's gonna ride the bench and never get in the game.


 
One has been playing in the game a long time.. just put a new carb on last year.. with new carb is running ok.. but still getting a little senior as saws go. Seen a lot of hours on it.. but nothing is broken.. will keep as backup saw or when happen to have one of sons working with me. (they both work with me at times -- had an Echo they used but they like 200T better).


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> I have it already, I picked it up in person. I run a 16 on the one I had already, the one I just bought came with a stock 14, which I'm switching for a new 16. I'll post picks of the war room tonight. I brought everything in from the trucks for the weekend.


 
Yeah.. switching stock 14 for a 16 so all of em are same.. easier on chains.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> One has been playing in the game a long time.. just put a new carb on last year.. with new carb is running ok.. but still getting a little senior as saws go. Seen a lot of hours on it.. but nothing is broken.. will keep as backup saw or when happen to have one of sons working with me. (they both work with me at times -- had an Echo they used but they like 200T better).


 
did the same thing with my gm. My back up ms200 was pretty new when I bought the new one tho and I NEVER used the old one so gave it to him. He had 6 or 7 020 T's I gave him to keep one on the job all the time. Haven't seen any of them in over a year.


----------



## treeclimber101

Thurs morning 5am with a foot on the ground ..


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

So i found out that mice have nested in my truck and cause near $1000 in electrical damage...won't get it back till mid week.


----------



## treemandan

Newbie gave up 2 days ago, I am still running
The Super Wawa ran out of fuel, I am still running
The Trash Collection was canceled, I am still running
Fuel tank got ripped out of the big truck and it left a couple of other parts on Peabodies Hill, I am still running.
They even closed the school.


I was hollering at this ##### about how his little car was to loud so he got all riled up and starts hammering it in the Wawa lot and ends up with his front end all stuck up. I walked up, looked him right in the eyes and said " Smooth move E-Lax" then starting loling til my mother ####ing ass fell off in the middle of the lot, I had the whole place rocking! It was a riot, they were coming from all over to see the happening, I got the hell out of there.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Thurs morning 5am with a foot on the ground ..


 
Lol its 65 degrees here brooke:

But we are sopposed to get in the 20's at weeks end too lol


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Lol its 65 degrees here brooke:
> 
> But we are sopposed to get in the 20's at weeks end too lol


 
Quit crying.. supposed to be minus 20's here.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Quit crying.. supposed to be minus 20's here.


 
Be only a short while till 100's here then the rope will be crying. I like it in the 50s!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> Newbie gave up 2 days ago, I am still running
> The Super Wawa ran out of fuel, I am still running
> The Trash Collection was canceled, I am still running
> Fuel tank got ripped out of the big truck and it left a couple of other parts on Peabodies Hill, I am still running.
> They even closed the school.
> 
> 
> I was hollering at this ##### about how his little car was to loud so he got all riled up and starts hammering it in the Wawa lot and ends up with his front end all stuck up. I walked up, looked him right in the eyes and said " Smooth move E-Lax" then starting loling til my mother ####ing ass fell off in the middle of the lot, I had the whole place rocking! It was a riot, they were coming from all over to see the happening, I got the hell out of there.


 
I think you need a permanent helmet cam. You could make a hell of a movie. lol


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Be only a short while till 100's here then the rope will be crying. I like it in the 50s!


 
Yep 

50's good.. am ok up to mid 70's as well though. After that not only temp but humidity starts to climb.


----------



## treevet

Mike Cantolina said:


> I think you need a permanent helmet cam. You could make a hell of a movie. lol


 
haha, I used to think trouble used to follow me everywhere I went.

Then I sobered up and remembered that I was always a key part of that trouble lol.


----------



## TreeAce

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So i found out that mice have nested in my truck and cause near $1000 in electrical damage...won't get it back till mid week.


 Holy Crap! So...I guess maybe I should "take out" the mouse or mice that has been getting into the glove box of my dump truck?!? Really didnt bother me, he built a nest outa napkins n some paper towels and got into an old power bar. I just figured little dude is just chilln not hurtn nobody....never occured to me he or THEY could do that kinda damage! Hhhmmm.....gotta think on it..


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> haha, I used to think trouble used to follow me everywhere I went.
> 
> Then I sobered up and remembered that I was always a key part of that trouble lol.


 
One of the most intelligent statements I've heard on this board yet........


----------



## ducaticorse

Mike Cantolina said:


> I think you need a permanent helmet cam. You could make a hell of a movie. lol


 
Ladies and gentleman, the Dan is BACK!


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> haha, I used to think trouble used to follow me everywhere I went.
> 
> Then I sobered up and remembered that I was always a key part of that trouble lol.


 
LOL...Thats because every where u went there u were. :smile:


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> Ladies and gentleman, the Dan is BACK!


 
Not too many ladies on here ...

And fewer gentlemen


----------



## ducaticorse

Mike Cantolina said:


> I think you need a permanent helmet cam. You could make a hell of a movie. lol


 
Kid's BACK!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeAce said:


> Holy Crap! So...I guess maybe I should "take out" the mouse or mice that has been getting into the glove box of my dump truck?!? Really didnt bother me, he built a nest outa napkins n some paper towels and got into an old power bar. I just figured little dude is just chilln not hurtn nobody....never occured to me he or THEY could do that kinda damage! Hhhmmm.....gotta think on it..


 
I had that with my older truck i had parked on the edge of the lot, I had it sold for $1500 to a guy who walked up asking why it never moved..we opened it up to turn it on and the uric stench drove me back a few feet....err...make it $500, the price of the new rims....


----------



## ducaticorse

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I had that with my older truck i had parked on the edge of the lot, I had it sold for $1500 to a guy who walked up asking why it never moved..we opened it up to turn it on and the uric stench drove me back a few feet....err...make it $500, the price of the new rims....


 
Gross.. I heard a story from a friend that had a friend in the auction house that would give him notice on certain items, than sabotage them with dead fish, or feces for the pre auction inspection. Can't say it's a true story, but never knwn him to lie. And after hearing this story, it makes a believable tale....


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So i found out that mice have nested in my truck and cause near $1000 in electrical damage...won't get it back till mid week.


 
It keeps the bait blocks under the seats , under the hood and behind the dash.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Ladies and gentleman, the Dan is BACK!


 
Never went anywhere to begin with. Who would want him?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> It ain't gun and rose's :monkey:
> 
> YouTube - Aerosmith- Mama Kin


 
Originally by Aerosmith back in the 70's. Can't stand them these days that's fer sure. Dude is just to much of a lady and I wish he would just shut up. And even though I have a place in my heart for G and R I am glad that lady dude Axl has given it up but they sure as #### can rock and roll.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Originally by Aerosmith back in the 70's. Can't stand them these days that's fer sure. Dude is just to much of a lady and I wish he would just shut up. And even though I have a place in my heart for G and R I am glad that lady dude Axl has given it up but they sure as #### can rock and roll.


 
Mick Jagger, Rod Stewart, Elton John, John Lennon, etc etc all turned "lady dudes".

Must be something in the drugs.


----------



## treevet

The Bengals :looser:

YouTube - Mike and Art, "The Mel Kiper" (EP2)


----------



## Youngbuck20

Hey, was reading some of the posts and got curious as to what the wraptor was. I youtubed it. I want one lol here's the link, watch it, you'll want one too! Your welcome http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google&xl=xl_tsp#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=_k1lAf_V5Uk


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> It keeps the bait blocks under the seats , under the hood and behind the dash.


 
I have been intending too, I have finally got the puppy to not eat every dead thing she finds lying around. I am going to put the boxed bait stations all over the yard.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Mick Jagger, Rod Stewart, Elton John, John Lennon, etc etc all turned "lady dudes".
> 
> Must be something in the drugs.


 
Lol yeah never liked them much either. I am more of a YouTube - SIMPLE MAN - LYNYRD SKYNYRD / CLASSIC SOUTHERN ROCK / IN MEMORY OF RONNIE VAN ZANT


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yeah never liked them much either. I am more of a YouTube - SIMPLE MAN - LYNYRD SKYNYRD / CLASSIC SOUTHERN ROCK / IN MEMORY OF RONNIE VAN ZANT



Don't think Bob Seger or Eric Burdon gonna turn gay anytime soon either.:kilt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNzmrEgz_GI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI16HV2TLuc

Wilson Pickett either http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBkaheswX1c


----------



## jefflovstrom

What's going on guy's?
I see OD retired! Ha!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> What's going on guy's?
> I see OD retired! Ha!
> Jeff


 
retired from what jefro?


----------



## jefflovstrom

From here, 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> From here,
> Jeff


 
In a post? Where?

We the only ones who'll put up w/ his ascs.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Read your PM, OLD MAN!!! Hhahahahahahaha!!!!!
Jeff 
Happy Sunday, Bud!!!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Next time I'm out in SoCal we gonna get a (root) beer together and tell some war stories.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Next time I'm out in SoCal we gonna get a (root) beer together and tell some war stories.


 Please you two get a room 
View attachment 170365
View attachment 170365



I loaded and hauled and stacked a cord in two hours


----------



## treemandan

Send "Man On The Silver Mountain" Ringtone to your Cell Phone 


Man On The Silver Mountain tab | Dio tabs · Man On The Silver Mountain lyrics 


Song name Band name 
Song name 
# A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 

View Man On The Silver Mountain tab on your iPhone, iPod Touch or AndroidHome / D/Dio/ Man On The Silver Mountain tab 
Print this tab 
Listen to Man On The Silver Mountain 

[3]Dio - Man On The Silver Mountain tab
Send "Man On The Silver Mountain" Ringtone to your Cell 
Song Man on the silver mountain
Artist DIO


Intro
E-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
B-----------------------------------------------------------------------|
G--------------3----------------------5--3------------------------------|
D-----5-3-5----3---3--5----5-3-5---5--3---------------------------------|
A-----5-3-5--------3--5----5-3-5----------------------------------------|
E--3--------------------------------------------------------------------|

E-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B-------------------------------------------------------------------|
G-------------3-----------------------------------------------------|
D-----5-3-5---3---3--5----5-3-1-------------------------------------|
A-----5-3-5-------3--5----5-3-1-------------------------------------|
E--3----------------------------------------------------------------|

I'm a wheel, I'm a wheel...
E------------------------------------------------------------------|
B------------------------------------------------------------------|
G----------------5--------------------------0--4---------5---------|
D-------3-----------------5--------5-----2------------5------------|
A-----------3-3------------------------------------3---------------|
E--1-1---------------3-3------3-3----------------------------------|

E------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B---------------------------------------------------------------0-4------|
G--------------------------------------------5--------5-----2---------5--|
D------3--------3--------5--------1--------------------------------5-----|
A----------------------------------------3-3------3-3------------3-------|
E-1-1------1-1------3-3------1-1-----------------------------------------|

Tapping
E-------------------------------------------------------------------|
B—t10-p-6-p-3---t10-p-6--p-3---t10-p-6--p-3---t10-p-6--p-3----------|
G-------------------------------------------------------------------|
D-------------------------------------------------------------------|
A-------------------------------------------------------------------|
E-------------------------------------------------------------------|

E-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B--t11-p-6-p-3---t11-p-6--p-3---t11-p-6--p-3---t11-p-6--p-3---------------|
G-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E-------------------------------------------------------------------------|

E-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B—t10-p-6-p-3---t10-p-6--p-3---t10-p-6--p-3---t10-p-6--p-3----------------|
G-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A-------------------------------------------------------------------------|
E-------------------------------------------------------------------------|

E---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B--t13-p-10-p-6---t13-p-10-p-6---t13-p-10-p-6---t13-p-10-p-6----------------|
G---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
D---------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A---------------------------------------------------------------------------| 


The intro is fun to play. From this I think the chords are:
F ----------------------C---------G-----------D
Iam wheel, Iam a wheel I can roll I can feel

F---------------G---------------Am
And you'll never stop me turning


----------



## Kogafortwo

treemandan said:


> Send "Man On The Silver Mountain" Ringtone to your Cell Phone
> Man On The Silver Mountain tab | Dio tabs · Man On The Silver Mountain lyrics


 
I thought Man On the Silver Mountain was almost all minor chords. You sure you got the chord symbols straight? Or am I just missing something 'cause it's mostly inverted major pentatonic like a lot of minor-sounding blues?

Ok, where do chainsaws fit into this discussion?

What I did this weekend:
1. Friday night: sold soprano sax, 'cause Homeboy don't play Kenny G -> more money for saw parts
2. Drove to Sullivans Island and took Mrs. KG42 for a walk on the beach
3. Took son for canoe ride on lake
4. Took a couple of limbs off maple tree near house - almost done with this year's pruning
5. Watched Here Come The Mummies concert in Nashville on HDNet, wished I was in their horn section - I could have played tenor or baritone parts no problem, 'cept maybe the solo parts
6. Ate homemade spaghetti & meatballs
7. Wasted time on computer


----------



## treevet

Kogafortwo said:


> I thought Man On the Silver Mountain was almost all minor chords. You sure you got the chord symbols straight? Or am I just missing something 'cause it's mostly inverted major pentatonic like a lot of minor-sounding blues?
> 
> Ok, where do chainsaws fit into this discussion?
> 
> What I did this weekend:
> 0. Friday night: sold soprano sax, 'cause Homeboy don't play Kenny G -> more money for saw parts
> 1. This morning: Made Mrs. KG42 happy
> 2. Drove to Sullivans Island and took Mrs. KG42 for a walk on the beach, she was happy again
> 3. Took son for canoe ride on lake
> 4. Took a couple of limbs off maple tree near house - almost done with this year's pruning
> 5. Watched Here Come The Mummies concert in Nashville on HDNet, wished I was in their horn section - I could have played tenor or baritone parts no problem, 'cept maybe the solo parts
> 6. Ate homemade spaghetti & meatballs
> 7. Wasted time on computer


 
sounds like a winner sun....speshally makin the missus happy, can't go wrong there from either perspective.


----------



## treemandan

YouTube - The Snow Plow Man


----------



## treemandan

I was thinking of Pete Hicks today then he called and left a message:
" Hey , we are gonna get ya up here in the spring to do some more of that fabulous land reclaimation you are so good at, everybody in the neighborhood is really excited too and some of the ladies wanted to know your shoe size".

Picked up another plow contract along the way to Peabody's and I might have mentioned I also picked up a few lost parts while I was up there. The neighbors were complaining about the tree I had cut down and left in the road the one night. Peabody told them " Well, he is a treeguy" and I, of course, did go back break of day and push it in the woods. 
And not to mention the half hour it took digging out the mailbox with the Dingo... So what to charge? By the book its well over a grand pushing 15. That includes a total of 9 hours, half with 2 men and 1/4 with 2 mean men and all the equipment stuck at once AND 1500 pounds of pure American rock salt.
Punch in them numbers DC and see what ya get.

I did just finally get last months invoices written, I got about 15 dollars of spendable money but I got stamps, fuel and rock salt and a storm is on its way.

I was also up at the daycare fixing what I broke and trying to rile the ladies which is pretty tough for most guys but I had them speachless, tounge tied and twisted when I showed them what I did to the big plastic slide they had sitting out by the dumpster for the last year. Then they say they were going to sell it. See, they thought they had me and that is when I showed them the Plowman Song video.


----------



## treemandan

And to say something about the Lesbians on Frog Hollow:

Well we have been over there since the start of the season everytime it snows, mostly small stuff. The one time we were over there the girly one was grittin on us through the window. I didn't see until the shotgun rider said he was being freaked out by the dyke in the window. I didn't believe him at first and went about my plowing then looked up and there she was. 
So I am kinda like wondering" was she mad or just one ugly #####?". When we showed up a little late ( to be expected) in 20 inches they are out with the blower making good progress and frankly the blower does a better job. Wish i had one for the truck.
We missed two runs which they did then I get an email from Butch about where am I . All is fine now BUT, I have explained many time to all clients to call the number for IMMEDIATE ####ING SERVICE!
Chances are if you hired me to plow the drive and its not plowed and you can't get out then you should NOT try to drive.


----------



## treemandan

*And Here Is The Clencher...*

I am off to PTA.


----------



## CUCV

treemandan said:


> YouTube - The Snow Plow Man


 
LOL, the guys that made that are just around the corner. It's been a challenging year for me doing all contract/fixed price plowing. But it is nice to know how much is coming in at the end of the month.

It finally stopped snowing enough for me to actually play in it a bit yesterday. Found out how deep this years virgin powder is. I haven't been in powder this deep since I was in Colorado 11 years ago.View attachment 170480


----------



## treemandan

Just shot a coon. Well, i didn't, the cops did and not very well I think especially when it came to the double tap cause after watching this thing bleed out for ten minutes after the first shot I had to ask the cop if they gave him anymore bullets.
The animal was in our drive trying weakly to attack the car and generally acting like a sick coon. When my wife saw that she tried to jump in my lap but that wasn't working. It made it up the road a ways before the cop got there and was in somebodies else's drive. I took the loader up there to pick up the carcass.
I gotta say now that I know that the guns cops use can't even kill a coon point blank to the head I am sure gonna be a lot more sarcastic than I usually am.


----------



## treemandan

Kogafortwo said:


> I thought Man On the Silver Mountain was almost all minor chords. You sure you got the chord symbols straight? Or am I just missing something 'cause it's mostly inverted major pentatonic like a lot of minor-sounding blues?
> 
> Ok, where do chainsaws fit into this discussion?
> 
> What I did this weekend:
> 1. Friday night: sold soprano sax, 'cause Homeboy don't play Kenny G -> more money for saw parts
> 2. Drove to Sullivans Island and took Mrs. KG42 for a walk on the beach
> 3. Took son for canoe ride on lake
> 4. Took a couple of limbs off maple tree near house - almost done with this year's pruning
> 5. Watched Here Come The Mummies concert in Nashville on HDNet, wished I was in their horn section - I could have played tenor or baritone parts no problem, 'cept maybe the solo parts
> 6. Ate homemade spaghetti & meatballs
> 7. Wasted time on computer


 
Yes play in power chords. berry berry easy stuff to play.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Please you two get a room
> View attachment 170365
> View attachment 170365
> 
> 
> 
> Rope calls em like he sees em... and he can see em pretty dam good!:tv: Jesus Christ! Even the smilies are gay theses days. What is that, a TV? What is that supposed to mean? Oh here is a useful one:console: Howbout :rose: OK, what is going on?late: huh?
> DAAAARRRRRIIINNNN! Dammit man, I think we need to have a sit down.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treemandan said:


> Just shot a coon.


 
Speaking of coons..  Training her .. only 3 months old.. but she will get there.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber57 said:


> speaking of coons..  training her .. Only 3 months old.. But she will get there.


 
aaawwooo!


----------



## tree md

Did a removal today on a Silver Maple... Made some traveling money for wherever this ice is gonna hit around here... Might not have to travel too far at all if it hits right here... Sharpened 7 chains on the bench grinder yesterday, bought five gallons of gas and 2 more gallons of bar oil... Gear is packed... Bring it on!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Did a removal today on a Silver Maple... Made some traveling money for wherever this ice is gonna hit around here... Might not have to travel too far at all if it hits right here... Sharpened 7 chains on the bench grinder yesterday, bought five gallons of gas and 2 more gallons of bar oil... Gear is packed... Bring it on!


 
From what I see its hitting ya'all!


----------



## tree md

We're right on the line. I think we're gonna get mostly snow but you can bet your ass that the ice is gonna hit close by. You ready to roll this way if it does???


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Did a removal today on a Silver Maple... Made some traveling money for wherever this ice is gonna hit around here... Might not have to travel too far at all if it hits right here... Sharpened 7 chains on the bench grinder yesterday, bought five gallons of gas and 2 more gallons of bar oil... Gear is packed... Bring it on!


 


tree md said:


> We're right on the line. I think we're gonna get mostly snow but you can bet your ass that the ice is gonna hit close by. You ready to roll this way if it does???


 
I may come climb bucket heater ain't workin lol:monkey: I could come do your stumps too


----------



## treevet

ice storm is a very delicate series of circumstances to make it happen....but......my 25 ton crane is lookin for a workout. So are my deposit slips.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I may come climb bucket heater ain't workin lol:monkey: I could come do your stumps too


 I could prolly bring bucket but the dern insurance goes up too much out of 100 mi radius I hate the insurance scams. All I pay I should be able to go anywhere


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> ice storm is a very delicate series of circumstances to make it happen....but......my 25 ton crane is lookin for a workout. So are my deposit slips.


 
Looks like Ohio is gonna get hammered TV!


----------



## tree md

You just get here and we'll make money... 

I got a place to put you and the little lady up where you'll have your privacy...

And we might catch a fish or two...


----------



## treevet

oop: on the new smilie set up.




treemandan said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please you two get a room
> View attachment 170365
> View attachment 170365
> 
> 
> 
> Rope calls em like he sees em... and he can see em pretty dam good!:tv: Jesus Christ! Even the smilies are gay theses days. What is that, a TV? What is that supposed to mean? Oh here is a useful one:console: Howbout :rose: OK, what is going on?late: huh?
> DAAAARRRRRIIINNNN! Dammit man, I think we need to have a sit down.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> ice storm is a very delicate series of circumstances to make it happen....but......my 25 ton crane is lookin for a workout. So are my deposit slips.


 
If I can make it happen you are very welcome Dave... Let's see what unfolds.


----------



## treevet

hope we all get a little taste of her!


----------



## tree md

Money's gonna be in the ice belt... We're just gonna have to wait and see where she lands...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> You just get here and we'll make money...
> 
> I got a place to put you and the little lady up where you'll have your privacy...
> 
> And we might catch a fish or two...


 
Lol is that eufalla? I been there its nice. I go that way to see pops Mcalaster through Durant over the red in Denison!


----------



## ropensaddle

Looks like a biggun I ain't had one here since 2000


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Lol is that eufalla? I been there its nice. I go that way to see pops Mcalaster through Durant over the red in Denison!


 
LOL, that was at Keystone Lake... Right where you will be sitting on the bank of in your own private motor home if we get some Ice and you want to bring your girl...

We caught those last weekend on trot lines.


----------



## treevet

I am still spoilt rotten from the cane 3 years ago. The ice storms can sometimes be a lot of hit and runs trying to beat out the scavengers. Some are big bucks some not so much. Wraptor gonna be nice to throw in the mix instead of spiking ice like I have done many a time.


----------



## tree md

*It has just hit here*

Wow, it just hit here... Came in roaring like a lion with thunder and lightening... Ice pellets, nothing to bring trees down... It's gonna hit harder a little further South. To tell the truth I'm thankful... I don't want to see our trees damaged anymore than they already have been from the last one.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Wow, it just hit here... Came in roaring like a lion with thunder and lightening... Ice pellets, nothing to bring trees down... It's gonna hit harder a little further South. To tell the truth I'm thankful... I don't want to see our trees damaged anymore than they already have been from the last one.


 
I think your gonna get snowed in I don't think OK gets blizzards too often. I experienced a bad blizzard in 77 in Neb ten foot drifts you can't really go no where!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Wow, it just hit here... Came in roaring like a lion with thunder and lightening... Ice pellets, nothing to bring trees down... It's gonna hit harder a little further South. To tell the truth I'm thankful... I don't want to see our trees damaged anymore than they already have been from the last one.


 
what's the temp? What is it supposed to drop to?


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> what's the temp? What is it supposed to drop to?


 
I got in at around 8 and it was 32 here... Colder with the wind chill. I'm just West of Tulsa. It was like 33-36 there depending on location. I've seen enough of these events to know that it's going to be a non-event here (except for snow). The Ice is gonna hit a little further South. Gonna have to see what the demography is in the destruction path...


----------



## treevet

they talkin bit south of me for the damage too


----------



## tree md

Already turning to heavy, wet snow here... It's a strong front, it's going to do some damage somewhere but not here (Thank God). Gonna be lots of precipitation tho...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I got in at around 8 and it was 32 here... Colder with the wind chill. I'm just West of Tulsa. It was like 33-36 there depending on location. I've seen enough of these events to know that it's going to be a non-event here (except for snow). The Ice is gonna hit a little further South. Gonna have to see what the demography is in the destruction path...


 
Yeah I think Mountain home, Harrison ar is gonna get hit some. Maybe between Muskogee and Ft smith looks like your getting over a foot of blowing snow!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Already turning to heavy, wet snow here... It's a strong front, it's going to do some damage somewhere but not here (Thank God). Gonna be lots of precipitation tho...


 
wet snow gives a lot of white pine damage here. don't mind seein those rat trees take a hit.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> wet snow gives a lot of white pine damage here. don't mind seein those rat trees take a hit.


 
Yellow pine take more but wet heavy snow can do a bit especially in high wind. I don't miss them white pines snappy suckers lol. We do have a few white pine but not like up there.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> wet snow gives a lot of white pine damage here. don't mind seein those rat trees take a hit.


 
We don't have a lot of Pines around here of any species... They do up around Fort Smith and along the AR border tho. I think Rope is calling it about right.

Wow, the weather report on the news just said we are going to get 2-4" per hour overnight... OK Blizzard!!! (OK what happened to the rock smiley)!!!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> We don't have a lot of Pines around here of any species... They do up around Fort Smith and along the AR border tho. I think Rope is calling it about right.
> 
> Wow, the weather report on the news just said we are going to get 2-4" per hour overnight... OK Blizzard!!! (OK what happened to the rock smiley)!!!


 
Darrin downgraded to the Economy Level Forum and they'se not included lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> We don't have a lot of Pines around here of any species... They do up around Fort Smith and along the AR border tho. I think Rope is calling it about right.
> 
> Wow, the weather report on the news just said we are going to get 2-4" per hour overnight... OK Blizzard!!! (OK what happened to the rock smiley)!!!


 
Hunker down bro you will probably get worse when the blowing snow hits drifting snow is wild especially in Ok I think its all that Global warming lol


----------



## treevet

Watched Dinner for Schmucks tonight haha

Wonder what Jeffie is doin tomorrow for dinner.


----------



## treevet

yesterday am drove up to dayton to pick up the driver for the guy that bought my old crano. by late last night it had made it half way on it's 1600 mile trip to Wyoming. felt a little sad watching it go up the entrance to the highway as I lead Chad to it. That was a real nice 86 boom truck. 101 and Blakes should be kicken themselves they didn't go thru with it. I miss it.

truck had all fresh filters and oil, new clutch, rebuilt tranny, all lights and sigs in and out incl cab lights fixed, brand new 1000r20 steers on front, good rub on rear, we just tire shined it and black glossed the wheels, interior gone over, doors plated for easy removal of mirrors with ratchet, boom and cable and hoses just gone over and repl if nec, new wipers and fluid pumper, all windows washed, just completely greased......arrrgh


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> You just get here and we'll make money...
> 
> I got a place to put you and the little lady up where you'll have your privacy...
> 
> And we might catch a fish or two...


 
You can come here and fish with me as well, but better bring chain saw or auger.. first couple of feet of water if pretty hard.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Hunker down bro you will probably get worse when the blowing snow hits drifting snow is wild especially in Ok I think its all that Global warming lol


 
Yeah, thats is.. global warming. Only about 5C outside.. not supposed to arrive here until late today and mostly be on Wednesday.. but weather forecast is calling for up to 50cm.. which is lets see.. .. hmm a whole lot of snow 

They are saying for most areas expect 8" to 12" realistically. Some may get up to 18-20"

But in early January we got 30"+ inches in one fall.. in fact near where my daughter lives they had closer to 40".


----------



## TreeClimber57

Well weather warnings have begun to arrive on my Blackberry. (just got 3 of them)


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Watched Dinner for Schmucks tonight haha
> 
> Wonder what Jeffie is doin tomorrow for dinner.


 
I'm taking him to a party.....lol


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> I'm taking him to a party.....lol


 
right? the perfect guest for Dinner for Schmucks. lol he walks with the trophy haha


----------



## tree md

We got about 11" here with 3 foot drifts. Still snowing hard.

Looks like things could get interesting in ST. Louis...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> I gotta say now that I know that the guns cops use can't even kill a coon point blank to the head I am sure gonna be a lot more sarcastic than I usually am.



It is military doctrine that a 10mm system needs two rounds to incapacitate a human target. In moving range scenarios the RO would call out for three different strikes to the given target "head, body, head" given the distance and other factors.


----------



## tree md

Hey John, Just coming in on the local news, the roof collapsed from too much snow at the Cherokee Casino where you were staying when you were in town. Haven't heard of any injuries yet.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Hey John, Just coming in on the local news, the roof collapsed from too much snow at the Cherokee Casino where you were staying when you were in town. Haven't heard of any injuries yet.


 
The old building or the new? If it was the old, they probably jiggered it so they could get the FEMA money sure to come.

How was the ice around there? I saw you guys were on the edge of the pink zone.


----------



## tree md

We're thinking it's the old building. Haven't heard but the vaguest details as of yet. They said something about it collapsing around the escalators... I haven't been in the old building but a couple of times but I do think I remember seeing escalators in there. I've never been in the new building so I don't even know what it looks like.

Ice was a non-event here.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> ice storm is a very delicate series of circumstances to make it happen....but......my 25 ton crane is lookin for a workout. So are my deposit slips.


 
Getting it to were it needs to be sounds delicate enough. Every intersection is now a small square and the lanes sure look thin. I keep having to bail into the drifts on the right on these back roads, you know, "YEILD TO THE BIGGER VESSEL". 
Lots of smaller trucks ( 2 wheel drive medium duty) slipping off of driveways and getting stuck. You? You gots all them wheels man but if you go off you will sink like stone... not that you didn't know that.
I feel bad for all the service companies who have panel truck, vans, or any other delivery type truck. Lots of people are having their yard equipment picked up for service; bringing in them 2 wheel drive rollbacks for a lawn tractor ? Not a good idear.
I was thinking since this is a snow emergency one would think twice especially an established mower repair company. In fact during these emergencies ( you guys know that red and white sign?) that only specific people can drive and only drive the proper vehicle and they get a yellow strobe and a permit.
Butch over there on The Holler ( its what those ladies call it) is a top level exc. over at Lockheed Martin and ( not that I couldn't figure it all out myself) and being there for so long can pretty much do whatever she wants so I don't know what they were talking about earlier.
She did call this morning to say that their blower left 6 inches of ice under and with this new ice falling it was looking grim so I go over there and don't really know what to do. Add salt and lots of it.
I am going scrub out the funk, take a nap and head back over to see if it melted enough to push it. I have allready had to salt certain clients twice since 3 am and I am pretty sure i will push another tank through the truck before the night is over.
And Peabody just called, scared the crap outta me but he said he was staying in. We were talking and I said his bill for last month was 15, he is more than fine with it and his motto is " salt can't hurt". Like I said, that is his motto, I about sick of the stuff be in actuality I have a small walk behind spreader and I may not be using enough at time but what i use goes where its needed. I still need to give him a better rate on the salt. 
I suppose even if I bought a bulk ton for 100 bucks rather than 2450 lbs bagged for 300 the cost would be the same because of the spreader I would need to buy. Still, to push a button and be done...


----------



## ducaticorse

John Paul Sanborn said:


> It is military doctrine that a 10mm system needs two rounds to incapacitate a human target. In moving range scenarios the RO would call out for three different strikes to the given target "head, body, head" given the distance and other factors.


 
if I shoot you once with a .40 you will die. Just sayin. I don't know about this 2 rounds a kill type scenario, or what military uses 10 MM light rifle rounds either....?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ducaticorse said:


> if I shoot you once with a .40 you will die. Just sayin. I don't know about this 2 rounds a kill type scenario, or what military uses 10 MM light rifle rounds either....?


 
My Burst, I meant 9mm systems...
I got out in 91, so my exposure to mil. training is decidedly old...I was a radio operator for 9 years and attached to shipboard units for over 2 of those years. We would be used for range safety for most of the different units involved in any training; so I was able to sit in on many different small arms systems training session from general infantry to ForceRecon and SEAL's. The SpecOps units used a NATO Standard 9mm in a number of different models, HK and Uzi. I recall the HK being a favored unit with the versitility of add-on equipment, flashlight with a motion switch (cant remember the term, point it down and it is off) suppressors, monster mags...


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Getting it to were it needs to be sounds delicate enough. Every intersection is now a small square and the lanes sure look thin. I keep having to bail into the drifts on the right on these back roads, you know, "YEILD TO THE BIGGER VESSEL".
> Lots of smaller trucks ( 2 wheel drive medium duty) slipping off of driveways and getting stuck. You? You gots all them wheels man but if you go off you will sink like stone... not that you didn't know that.
> I feel bad for all the service companies who have panel truck, vans, or any other delivery type truck. Lots of people are having their yard equipment picked up for service; bringing in them 2 wheel drive rollbacks for a lawn tractor ? Not a good idear.
> I was thinking since this is a snow emergency one would think twice especially an established mower repair company. In fact during these emergencies ( you guys know that red and white sign?) that only specific people can drive and only drive the proper vehicle and they get a yellow strobe and a permit.
> Butch over there on The Holler ( its what those ladies call it) is a top level exc. over at Lockheed Martin and ( not that I couldn't figure it all out myself) and being there for so long can pretty much do whatever she wants so I don't know what they were talking about earlier.
> She did call this morning to say that their blower left 6 inches of ice under and with this new ice falling it was looking grim so I go over there and don't really know what to do. Add salt and lots of it.
> I am going scrub out the funk, take a nap and head back over to see if it melted enough to push it. I have allready had to salt certain clients twice since 3 am and I am pretty sure i will push another tank through the truck before the night is over.
> And Peabody just called, scared the crap outta me but he said he was staying in. We were talking and I said his bill for last month was 15, he is more than fine with it and his motto is " salt can't hurt". Like I said, that is his motto, I about sick of the stuff be in actuality I have a small walk behind spreader and I may not be using enough at time but what i use goes where its needed. I still need to give him a better rate on the salt.
> I suppose even if I bought a bulk ton for 100 bucks rather than 2450 lbs bagged for 300 the cost would be the same because of the spreader I would need to buy. Still, to push a button and be done...


 

I am a noob on the plowman scene but seems, Danno, you gonna wanna drop some sand on that ice? not salt w/ temps dropping?


----------



## ducaticorse

John Paul Sanborn said:


> My Burst, I meant 9mm systems...
> I got out in 91, so my exposure to mil. training is decidedly old...I was a radio operator for 9 years and attached to shipboard units for over 2 of those years. We would be used for range safety for most of the different units involved in any training; so I was able to sit in on many different small arms systems training session from general infantry to ForceRecon and SEAL's. The SpecOps units used a NATO Standard 9mm in a number of different models, HK and Uzi. I recall the HK being a favored unit with the versitility of add-on equipment, flashlight with a motion switch (cant remember the term, point it down and it is off) suppressors, monster mags...


 
Yeah, 9mm are garbage. Seals went back to .45 for the shock power (HK Socom) until the .40 was developed. Best of both worlds, stopping power close to .45 with velocity similar to the 9mm. If I was shooting someone with a 9MM I would agree with the above doctrine, then smash them in the back of the head a cpl times to be sure.


----------



## treevet

Startin to look like we not gonna get any money makin stuff, wind, ice or snow. 

Maybe just enough to keep this crew goin

YouTube - RC Snow Plow


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Startin to look like we not gonna get any money makin stuff, wind, ice or snow.
> 
> Maybe just enough to keep this crew goin
> 
> YouTube - RC Snow Plow


 
it ain't there yet bro still in Mo!


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Startin to look like we not gonna get any money makin stuff, wind, ice or snow.
> 
> Maybe just enough to keep this crew goin
> 
> YouTube - RC Snow Plow


 
That thing is pimp. We're getting hammered here in Boston. Too bad my back is out of commission.


----------



## treevet

My 86 gmc crane truck just rolled into the northern Wyoming city of Sheridan, trip complete with no problems. You buy something used from me and you know you getting a good piece. We take good care of our schit.

 to that old truck. Bad mofo and made me a ton of greenbacks.


----------



## treemandan

*So I was driving down the road getting a massage from my Ma*

Roller,







Ya'll have probably seent this little device huh? Today I stuck it behind my back while driving the truck. I usually use it on the floor or recliner but when I hit the gas it was like nothing I had before... and had a whole lot before let me tell ya.
Making turns strectched out my back so well, naturally, effortlessly. I went fast and got a good deep vibration while pushing deeper and stretching further and further and it seemed there was no bounds. Going slow over bumpy roads made for a solid rythmic knead deeper and deeper and deeper.
All up up down my spine it went " click clack click click", up high while turning the wheel was excited nervous bliss to the blades. Down low I could arc like a rainbow, "click, clack, click, clack"

So what's new with yous dudes?:tongue:


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> My 86 gmc crane truck just rolled into the northern Wyoming city of Sheridan, trip complete with no problems. You buy something used from me and you know you getting a good piece. We take good care of our schit.
> 
> to that old truck. Bad mofo and made me a ton of greenbacks.


 
Someone has a slight case of post-partum depression LOL. What listing service did you sell it on?


----------



## treemandan

Oh yeah and when you say back pain The Dan says here is you're cure.


DISCLAIMER:
Of course The Dan don't really know what the #### he is talking about when it comes to your back and he makes NO medical assements whatsover so you'd better be careful if you want to try that roller thing or get yerself to a doctor but half of em are quaks and I hate waiting in line.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Roller,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have probably seent this little device huh? Today I stuck it behind my back while driving the truck. I usually use it on the floor or recliner but when I hit the gas it was like nothing I had before... and had a whole lot before let me tell ya.
> Making turns strectched out my back so well, naturally, effortlessly. I went fast and got a good deep vibration while pushing deeper and stretching further and further and it seemed there was no bounds. Going slow over bumpy roads made for a solid rythmic knead deeper and deeper and deeper.
> All up up down my spine it went " click clack click click", up high while turning the wheel was excited nervous bliss to the blades. Down low I could arc like a rainbow, "click, clack, click, clack"
> 
> So what's new with yous dudes?:tongue:


 
Paaaalease Dan keep that stuff to yourself :monkey:


----------



## Toddppm

Looks like we're going to get only rain for the most part :sad: Woke up 4 times last night to check and see we only got a slight trace of frozen mist. I probably could have gone and treated a couple places but don't want them to think I'm trying to take advantage or anything....
Another chance on Saturday, but was thinking of going to the slopes and try and learn how to snowboard.


----------



## treemandan

*What I wrote the ladies on Frog Hollow*

I got most of it out and widened it and angled the apron and cleared the mailbox. I didn't want to use any more salt as might be straight rain nastyness in the morning and wash it out then. I will be around of course regardless. You can drive in and out but no sun and its frozen, walking on ice keep both feet on ground.
I have shifted computers and am looking for my plow contract, not really a contract, more info on operations. I will send it over. I don't think I ever sent one. Also I wanted you to know that we handle about 30 clients with the same conviction we serve you BUT only a few of those 30 get the 50.00 per hour Perfered Client Rate. It has been great and fun working with you over the years, see ya!


----------



## treemandan

*The reply*

Thanks and see you soon…you young wisea$$ J


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Thanks and see you soon…you young wisea$$ J


 
Lol :monkey:


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Someone has a slight case of post-partum depression LOL. What listing service did you sell it on?


 
The Crane Network....awesome biz. Bought new one on there too.


----------



## treevet

Hey Danno, the best way is to exercise your back with weights and then you don't get a bad back that needs babying. :lifter:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Paaaalease Dan keep that stuff to yourself :monkey:


 
He said back, not backSIDE....geeeeezzzzz where is your mind!


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> He said back, not backSIDE....geeeeezzzzz where is your mind!


 
Thanks bro for the translation :yourock: Sorry Dan my bad:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Roller,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have probably seent this little device huh? Today I stuck it behind my back while driving the truck. I usually use it on the floor or recliner but when I hit the gas it was like nothing I had before... and had a whole lot before let me tell ya.
> Making turns strectched out my back so well, naturally, effortlessly. I went fast and got a good deep vibration while pushing deeper and stretching further and further and it seemed there was no bounds. Going slow over bumpy roads made for a solid rythmic knead deeper and deeper and deeper.
> All up up down my spine it went " click clack click click", up high while turning the wheel was excited nervous bliss to the blades. Down low I could arc like a rainbow, "click, clack, click, clack"
> 
> So what's new with yous dudes?:tongue:



I don't get it. Is the little string on it used to pull it out if it get's stuck? Ew, you can keep it.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't get it. Is the little string on it used to pull it out if it get's stuck? Ew, you can keep it.
> Jeff


 
Nice..


----------



## mikewhite85

Went on estimates and did an ash stump with my alpine magnummmm yeah yeah yaeaahh

Also cracked a tile on a spanish tile roof when blowing off leaves aarrrggg I will never walk on one again. 3rd time is the charm


----------



## jefflovstrom

Being in San Diego area, You do get jobs that could go to the guy that can get the stump out. I want one just for those reasons." Yeah, it's way up on that slope, but the ivy and ice-plant will cover it up soon". "No, I want the stump gone."
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Hey Danno, the best way is to exercise your back with weights and then you don't get a bad back that needs babying. :lifter:


 
Yeah, I tried the weights and you know what I found? They're heavy!

Not a bad back but tired from snow and driving. Only thing bad on me is my attitude.:glasses-cool:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Paaaalease Dan keep that stuff to yourself :monkey:


 No, it don't go in there but will sound like it if you are using it right.
The bone part of the spine fits in the gap in the middle, the two humps iron out the muscle and discs. You just roll your back over it.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't get it. Is the little string on it used to pull it out if it get's stuck? Ew, you can keep it.
> Jeff


 
No, the other thing but guess where I got the thing you are talking about.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> No, it don't go in there but will sound like it if you are using it right.
> The bone part of the spine fits in the gap in the middle, the two humps iron out the muscle and discs. You just roll your back over it.


 
Lol tell you a secret get the wife to use a vibrating sander with just the felt no sandpaper loosens them murcels right ep!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> No, the other thing but guess where I got the thing you are talking about.


 
The county fair?
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol tell you a secret get the wife to use a vibrating sander with just the felt no sandpaper loosens them murcels right ep!


 
yeah! My therapist made a unit from a small Makita jig saw with a rubber bumper instead of a blade. Its quiet and when he hammers on the bak o yor neck its like a piece of heben.
Katie works there, real looker but gets confused about what I want her to do and scared to use so much force. I can tell the Doc to hold me in a Nelson for a few. Then I lay on the floor and he leans on me with a crutch, all my ideas.
From what I know my kind of lifestlye this type of work out plus other major stretches is good. It breaks up old hard tissue so new can grow and it also break bursitus sacs. I am planning to drag my ass to the body shop for at least a day real soon. There is a liquor store next door, I like to freak out the health nuts who frequent the therapist by bringing booze and changing the whale song to the local rock station. 
I just do a walk in thing, if the electric version of the Ma Roller is open I hit that. Its just a industrial type back roller that never stops. I also like to hook up to electro-stim, set it on kill and find the spot the makes my arm jump around involuntarily. He has this heavy brass bowl you put on your head and give a little tap with a little cloth mallet... I don't know what to say after that.


----------



## treemandan

So yeah Vet, we should check out a plow forum but here are some thing I figured out, it maybe different up your way though.

For Residential drives:
1. push straight into outside curves leaving a deposit off the drive.Inside curves are just about imppossible to scrape because of the angle so keep the outside wide for room and don't put to much into the inside unless you can quickly get the right angle.
2. When pushing out don't cross the street, make deposit on just before street on drive and push to sides while opening apron. If you cross the street you have to clean it if the road has been plowed or get into moving snow you are not getting paid to move. 
3. When opening an apron you push the each side of the apron into a curve so they can easily turn into the drive.
4. clearing the mailbox angle plow towards center of road and crawl as close as you can until there is a passage for the mail truck then back straight up then come out and angle the plow the other way to clear the road. If you drive off while slowly bumping the plow up it disperses the snow a little.
5. Learn the Snowplowman Song, know it, be it and you'll be fine!:soccerball:

A soccerball? What forum is this?


----------



## treevet

:rockn:


----------



## treevet

We have some very heavily covered trees, got a decent size limb down off my big oak in the front yard and it is raining steadily and temp is dropping steadily.

Supposed to get 30 to 40 mph winds tomorrow morning or more, the soil is completely at saturation point and

all the necessary indicators are starting to come into alignment for an ice storm if it matures tonight. Going to bed, expect some early phone calls.

ps....pleasure talkin to ya tonight on the phone Rope


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> No, it don't go in there but will sound like it if you are using it right.
> The bone part of the spine fits in the gap in the middle, the two humps iron out the muscle and discs. You just roll your back over it.


 
The poor-man's version is two tennis balls in a sock


----------



## Reg

Today we rigged down a mature pine. Was windy as hell but the tree itself was pretty straight forward for 3 of us. Tomorrow I'm craning some poplars out of a cemetary; friday we have a bigger tree (another poplar) hanging over a road....we have the 50t for that one. Saturday is a crown reduction on a beech thats had some root damage. 

It funny, most of the companies I work for are actually very quiet right now....but it just so happens that the jobs they do have make sense to have me come in and do the climbing, so I'm booked right though Feb. Rarely works out that way so I'm grateful for the good fortune at the moment.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Today we rigged down a mature pine. Was windy as hell but the tree itself was pretty straight forward for 3 of us. Tomorrow I'm craning some poplars out of a cemetary; friday we have a bigger tree (another poplar) hanging over a road....we have the 50t for that one. Saturday is a crown reduction on a beech thats had some root damage.
> 
> It funny, most of the companies I work for are actually very quiet right now....but it just so happens that the jobs they do have make sense to have me come in and do the climbing, so I'm booked right though Feb. Rarely works out that way so I'm grateful for the good fortune at the moment.


 
It works out!


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The poor-man's version is two tennis balls in a sock


 
At one six five I still crush em! I like something more in a lacross ball please.




So its scrubbing tawlets and running the sweeper for me. Had the Ipod workin as with the vaccum handle guitar, I was moving like Jagger baby!

I hit a block of these guys :




your Cell Phone 


Psycho Killer tab | Talking Heads tabs · Psycho Killer lyrics 


Song name Band name 
Song name 
# A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 

View Psycho Killer tab (ver 2) on your iPhone, iPod Touch or AndroidHome / T/Talking Heads/ Psycho Killer tab (ver 2) 
Print this tab 
Listen to Psycho Killer 

[1]Talking Heads - Psycho Killer tab
Send "Psycho Killer" Ringtone to your Cell 
From: [email protected] (Joe Hartley)

This came over recently; I've just converted it to ChordPro.
In loading it up, I realized I've lost the attribution to the person
who originally wrote this up; I'm sorry.


{tsycho Killer}
{st:Talking Heads}
{c:Starts with bass, playing this riff twice:}
{sot}
(A) |--0--0--0--0--0--0--0--------|
(E) |-----------------------0--3--|
{eot}
#{Then comes seven beats of A and one beat of G, played twice.}
#{You can emphasize these any way you like, really--I usually play}
#{the A's as a lock-step march, then do a kind of jangle with the G.} 

[A7] [G] [A7] [G]
#{Hit the G's hard, then immediately get soft on the A's}
[A7] I can't seem to face up to the facts. [G] [A7] I'm tense and nervous and I can't relax.[G]
[A7] I can't sleep cause my bed's on fire; [G] [A7] Don't touch me I'm a real live wire. [G]

{soc}
[F] Psycho killer, [G]qu'est-ce que c'est
[Am] Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa better
[F] Run run run [G] run run run run a[C]way
[F] Psycho killer, [G]qu'est-ce que c'est
[Am] Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa better
[F] Run run run [G] run run run run a[C]way
Oh oh oh [F] oh [G] ay ay ay ay ay
{eoc}

{c:As intro}
[A7] [G] [A7] [G]
[A7] You start a conversation, you can't even finish; [G] [A7] You're talking a lot, but you're not saying anything. [G]
[A7] When I have nothing to say, my lips are sealed [G] [A7] Say something once, why say it again [G]

{c:Chorus}

#{There is a four-note descending bass riff over the Bm and C, played
#twice in each key, but I try to keep it simple during periods when
#my hands and mouth have to move at the same time.  }
[Bm] Ce que j'ai fait, ce soir [C] la [Bm]Ce qu'elle a dit, ce soir [C] la 
[A] Realisant mon espoir [G]Je me lance, vers la gloire 
[A] Okay [G] [A] Ay ay ay ay ay ay ay ay [G]
[A] We are vain and we are blind [G] [A] I hate people when they're not polite [G]

{c:Chorus}
[A7] [G] [A7] [G]

{c:Alternative Verse:}
[A7] I passed out hours ago [G] [A7] I'm sadder than you'll ever know [G]
[A7] I close my eyes on this sunny day [G] [A7] Say something once, why say it again [G]

--
==========================================================================
Joe Hartley - [email protected] - Cadre Technologies, Inc.
Without deviation from the norm, "progress" is not possible. - Frank Zappa
Loostner's Castor Oil Flakes - The All-weather


----------



## treemandan

Anyway, not a whole lot more drinkin and jamming. Pete went to rehab and the other guy is mad at me cause I hollered at him when we were plowing snow. Kinda the same thing that happened with the last band but I doubt either of us feel like swinging drumsticks BUT if anyone else is around.....?

We were out last night clearing heavy ice by hand. We could not have gotten the Dingo on the deck even if the one brake was frozen up. So I gotta figure out how to move it in the shop and release the brake. I usually avoid setting cable brakes if I don't have to in the snow but it was force of habit.
I got the stove sucking air like a mofo and just cleaning this ####hole up a bit. I cleaned the silverware tray but I ain't mopping, to dam tired and sore. Don't even feel like driving to the therapist but I went down on my roller and am feeling better and better.

And by the way, those are a well made pair of socks.


----------



## treemandan

No, I wasn't moving like Jagger, that would be impossible for me.


----------



## treemandan

Ok, maybe just a little.


----------



## treemandan

Oh and i wanted to say that by definition this last bit of snow has only been one storm. By defintion I mean what some commercial snow removal contractors refer to as a storm, I read something like this and it made sense sort of and might help.

" A storm is all snow or percipitation that falls before a period (24 hours) of no precipitation occurs"

No it doesn't make sense by what the weatherman says.

For getting started the quote is good to help build a baseline for planning and pricing then after awhile all the storms meld into one, driveways become distant windmills, the plow your lance while you stomp your old nag onward.


----------



## treemandan

YouTube - ‪Bring On The Night - The Police.‬&rlm;


----------



## tree md

Snowed in... 16 inches on the ground and another 6" predicted for today... Went up to try and pull the propane truck out that got stuck trying to deliver for my neighbor... Not happening...

Soooo, I went to the store for the necessities (beer). Now I am sitting here catching a buzz and watching the snow come down...

LOL, met a young dude at the store who told me he was at his brother's house when the storm hit. Said they shoveled the driveway the first day and left the snow shovel out in the yard where it got covered by snow overnight and they couldn't find it the next day... Said he spent all today digging the driveway out with a hoe and a leaf rake. Said he had to get out of there, he was loosing his mind, hehehehe!


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Snowed in... 16 inches on the ground and another 6" predicted for today... Went up to try and pull the propane truck out that got stuck trying to deliver for my neighbor... Not happening...
> 
> Soooo, I went to the store for the necessities (beer). Now I am sitting here catching a buzz and watching the snow come down...
> 
> LOL, met a young dude at the store who told me he was at his brother's house when the storm hit. Said they shoveled the driveway the first day and left the snow shovel out in the yard where it got covered by snow overnight and they couldn't find it the next day... Said he spent all today digging the driveway out with a hoe and a leaf rake. Said he had to get out of there, he was loosing his mind, hehehehe!


 
Dude! Just call the number! Ill be right over!


----------



## treemandan

YouTube - ‪Talking Heads - This must be the place (Naive Melody) [live - 1984].avi‬&rlm;


----------



## treemandan

I was dancing like this.


YouTube - ‪david byrne stop making sense funny dance‬&rlm;


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Snowed in... 16 inches on the ground and another 6" predicted for today... Went up to try and pull the propane truck out that got stuck trying to deliver for my neighbor... Not happening...
> 
> Soooo, I went to the store for the necessities (beer). Now I am sitting here catching a buzz and watching the snow come down...
> 
> LOL, met a young dude at the store who told me he was at his brother's house when the storm hit. Said they shoveled the driveway the first day and left the snow shovel out in the yard where it got covered by snow overnight and they couldn't find it the next day... Said he spent all today digging the driveway out with a hoe and a leaf rake. Said he had to get out of there, he was loosing his mind, hehehehe!


 
Lol we got 3 inches today cars are sliding in the ditches think I will set here lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

This was from a few miles of where I live.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> This was from a few miles of where I live.


 
Lol Time to climb huh? Seems like a man would have less competition in those conditions


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Lol Time to climb huh? Seems like a man would have less competition in those conditions


 
When the snow is blowing sideways, I snuggle up to my honey. 

The weather outside is frightful
But the fire is so delightful...


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> When the snow is blowing sideways, I snuggle up to my honey.
> 
> The weather outside is frightful
> But the fire is so delightful...


 
Lol prolly better than snuggling up a Ulmus or Quercus lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

YouTube - ‪Higher Education Presents: Feelin So Fly Like a Cheesehead (Official Music Video) [Cascia Films]‬&rlm;


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> When the snow is blowing sideways, I snuggle up to my honey.
> 
> The weather outside is frightful
> But the fire is so delightful...


----------



## teamtree

first tree work in about 35 days......

grinded 9 stumps.....that should cover my overhead


----------



## tree md

teamtree said:


> first tree work in about 35 days......
> 
> grinded 9 stumps.....that should cover my overhead



Did a removal Monday. Been snowed in since. I've got 3 jobs lined up if the snow ever abates. 2 ofem are stump jobs.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Did a removal Monday. Been snowed in since. I've got 3 jobs lined up if the snow ever abates. 2 ofem are stump jobs.


 
I got two huge pines and a monster white oak scheduled next Saturday!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I got two huge pines and a monster white oak scheduled next Saturday!


 
Also a 40" gum in a back yard with 26" gate . Does not pay allot but gotta have some funds quick lol.


----------



## treevet

got a call yest. on an old quote on hundred foot Eng. elm with not a shred of bark on it and 2 of the 6 or 7 leads already broke out and laying on the ground all rotten. Only good part is it is down a hill (no equip access whatsoever) and we get to push all the wood in a bushy area. Couple of hours climbing (house under one side) and rest of day clean up.

If I am not on here on tues you will know why lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and scoped the jobs I have lined up, freaking snow! If we want to drag thru 4-5ft drifts I suppose we can get after it, but really, REALLY DREADING IT! One yard has a drop off it it, they have a patio down in it with the furniture still out there, we can see the top of the umbrella, about 6" of it! 

"dreamin of californication"

Jeff, you need to go out to the desert and turn all those big fans towards me, blow some of that heat this way!


----------



## treevet

winter's runnin its ascs out. won't be long til we complainin bout the heat.:msp_thumbup:

Saw you over on TH while lurkin there recently Scott.

Bad trap to fall into, bunch a holes over there that gang up on ya outta a secret forum.

Dumschit owner didn't give himself the ego name masterblaster for nothin....should end in bater lol.


----------



## littlenick

To each his own.


----------



## treevet

yeah, I gave my own....

and you gave yours...I guess


----------



## treevet

I might add.....the more you know, the more you are going to have a problem over there. If you just a brand new guy to the biz and they all can give you advice....then you fit right in.

Not that way other places.


----------



## TreeClimber57

John Paul Sanborn said:


> This was from a few miles of where I live.


 
Looks plowed to the right.. did car drive off road.. parked on side and covered by plow.. or what happened here.

Look slike a trail behind car, so am guessing it drove off road into snow.


----------



## tree md

I'm guessing that they slid off the road early in the storm, then got snowed and plowed over... There are a million of them just like that here.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out and scoped the jobs I have lined up, freaking snow! If we want to drag thru 4-5ft drifts I suppose we can get after it, but really, REALLY DREADING IT! One yard has a drop off it it, they have a patio down in it with the furniture still out there, we can see the top of the umbrella, about 6" of it!
> 
> "dreamin of californication"
> 
> Jeff, you need to go out to the desert and turn all those big fans towards me, blow some of that heat this way!


 
F this snow. I got so bogged on my big Framingham project, I just stopped work temporarily. I priced the job mid December, with dry ground. Now there's 3 foot, and it's miserable. Makes me wish I bought plow equip instead of tree stuff this fall...


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> F this snow. I got so bogged on my big Framingham project, I just stopped work temporarily. I priced the job mid December, with dry ground. Now there's 3 foot, and it's miserable. Makes me wish I bought plow equip instead of tree stuff this fall...


 
It sound's like you are quite aggrivated! May get a Kawasaki and feel better ? :msp_flapper::msp_flapper
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> got a call yest. on an old quote on hundred foot Eng. elm with not a shred of bark on it and 2 of the 6 or 7 leads already broke out and laying on the ground all rotten. Only good part is it is down a hill (no equip access whatsoever) and we get to push all the wood in a bushy area. Couple of hours climbing (house under one side) and rest of day clean up.
> 
> If I am not on here on tues you will know why lol.


 
Yeah well I get to noodle and hand carry the stuff out:monkey:


----------



## tree md

Got to love the cut and leave jobs...


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> It sound's like you are quite aggrivated! May get a Kawasaki and feel better ? :msp_flapper::msp_flapper
> Jeff


 
No kawi beater could ever hold it's own against a duc. When was the last time kawi won anything on an asphalt track? Exactly. I am however seriously looking into a factory tricked out beemer 100RR. Pure insanity.....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeClimber57 said:


> Looks plowed to the right.. did car drive off road.. parked on side and covered by plow.. or what happened here.
> 
> Look slike a trail behind car, so am guessing it drove off road into snow.


 
Run in the ditch and plowed in. What looks like a trail is just the plow pile. With the sign in the back, the car is in the right ditch. 

That scene was duplicated all over the ares, it does not matter how good of a driver you are, you can hit a slick spot. Too bad my truck is in the shop (total $600 in deductible payments) or I would have been making beer-money pulling people out.


----------



## TreeClimber57

John Paul Sanborn said:


> or I would have been making beer-money pulling people out.


 
Thats too bad, spare pocket change always nice.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I defrosted the basement cabinet-freezer instead.


----------



## tree md

Well let's see... I've cleaned out my desk, done all of my laundry, cleaned house top to bottom, got firewood in, getting ready to clean the Buck stove out and build another fire... Did I mention I am going out of my mind here??? 

I'm over it. Ready for the snow to disappear!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> No kawi beater could ever hold it's own against a duc. When was the last time kawi won anything on an asphalt track? Exactly. I am however seriously looking into a factory tricked out beemer 100RR. Pure insanity.....


 
I Like this! Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

*OOpsie!*

My girls
My bike.


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> My girls
> My bike.


 
Your girls, are adorable.

Your bike, is acceptable because it wasn't a half assed attempt at a WSB like the ZX-10.

:msp_smile:

My duc, with gixxer pre-race prep in the back.


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> My girls
> My bike.


 
Cute girls... Good thing they took after their mother huh???


----------



## treevet

View attachment 171142


I used to own a KLR. Great riding bike for comfort and versatiility. Bike can be as fast as the motorheads can make them but, alas, somebody still has to get on them and ride them.

Speaking of beemers....been cruising around in this for the last week.


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> My girls
> My bike.


 
Nice


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> cute girls... Good thing they took after their mother huh??? :d


 
lol..


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> View attachment 171142
> 
> 
> I used to own a KLR. Great riding bike for comfort and versatiility. Bike can be as fast as the motorheads can make them but, alas, somebody still has to get on them and ride them.
> 
> Speaking of beemers....been cruising around in this for the last week.


 
Is that the turbo? nice.... Didn't figure you for one of those though... But than again, why should I figure anyone on the internet for anything lol?


----------



## treevet

Yes, beautiful girls JL, but love em now as when they hit15 you may wish you had little boys,.

I have 3 girls 29 30 and 31. I could tell stories that would make your hair curl lol.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Is that the turbo? nice.... Didn't figure you for one of those though... But than again, why should I figure anyone on the internet for anything lol?


 
That is just a loaner 328i (hardtop) convertable. I have a late model 325 xit all wheel drive wagon getting some warr. work done, my 4th consecutive new beemer. I have another side from the dark side lol. And, yeah, do you really know that other guy on the keyboard?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Yes, beautiful girls JL, but love em now as when they hit15 you may wish you had little boys,.
> 
> I have 3 girls 29 30 and 31. I could tell stories that would make your hair curl lol.


 
I know what ya mean. Those are my young un's, I got a 16 year old daughter also. I will be 50 in a couple of weeks and my girls are young. Pressure on! Haha!
Jeff , started Way too late.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Your girls, are adorable.
> 
> Your bike, is acceptable because it wasn't a half assed attempt at a WSB like the ZX-10.
> 
> :msp_smile:
> 
> My duc, with gixxer pre-race prep in the back.


 
I never rode a bike like that. I like So-Cal desert riding. I bet I would trip out on a bike like that, huh? 
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> Your girls, are adorable.
> 
> Your bike, is acceptable because it wasn't a half assed attempt at a WSB like the ZX-10.
> 
> :msp_smile:
> 
> My duc, with gixxer pre-race prep in the back.


 
Little more bike than I have 

I have a 750 Shadow.. kind of embarrassed to show it compared to yours !


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> I never rode a bike like that. I like So-Cal desert riding. I bet I would trip out on a bike like that, huh?
> Jeff


 
That duc is the 1098 160ish HP at the crank, they now have an 1198 with traction control, abs, and elec shifting roughly 180 at the crank. The 1000rr beemer is insane at almost 200HP at the crank, and weighs dry about 380lbs.

I can ride faster on my GXR750 than I can in the Ducati 1098 at NHIS. That track is meant for short geared tiny bikes. I love smoking guys on 1k's up there..... C ya in the turns!!


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeClimber57 said:


> Little more bike than I have
> 
> I have a 750 Shadow.. kind of embarrassed to show it compared to yours !


 
Hey, the shadow is a different animal all together.... Now, if you put a picture of a ZX6 up there, then that's a problem LOL.


----------



## treevet

The naked street fighters have always been my fave. Not such a forced down riding position so you can sight see when you want and burn up the curvies as well. I love em all but have owned 3 consecutive Speed triples the current one in the 135 hp crank range with non stock muffs. Duc Monster nice ride but mine way more comfortable imo. Hate plastic fairings.

Have owned all 3 Triumph engines and waiting for more power to buy another. Give me enough power to flip right over backwards....I can harnish it.

Not a track guy buy I can hang with the best of em and have.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> The naked street fighters have always been my fave. Not such a forced down riding position so you can sight see when you want and burn up the curvies as well. I love em all but have owned 3 consecutive Speed triples the current one in the 135 hp crank range with non stock muffs. Duc Monster nice ride but mine way more comfortable imo. Hate plastic fairings.
> 
> Have owned all 3 Triumph engines and waiting for more power to buy another. Give me enough power to flip right over backwards....I can harnish it.
> 
> 
> Not a track guy buy I can hang with the best of em and have.


 
The new duc street fighter is absurd, in a good way. too much power, too much braking, great suspension and looks mean to boot.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> My girls
> My bike.


 Dam Jeff!
Yood better take a extra spoonful before you get on that!


----------



## treemandan

Well them buzzards drug that raccoon carcass out of the snow drift where I had dumped it.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> The new duc street fighter is absurd, in a good way. too much power, too much braking, great suspension and looks mean to boot.


 
pics, specs, price?

(guess I could do it myself....less fun tho lol)


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> pics, specs, price?
> 
> (guess I could do it myself....less fun tho lol)


 
Love too. Something is wrong with the loading process of new pictures...


----------



## treemandan

Brian Fink just called cause his wife slid of frozen melt off and got stuck in the drive. Used ta be foreign cars had a little hook, one welded on the front and one one the back, that you could give a little yank on. It was actually for strapping them to the boat deck but since a lot of those foreign cars are made here the hook is not needed... unless they are going to Asia... but I doubt that.
Anyway, I met Brian's dog before I met him when it came through my yard and I tried to pet it. It snapped at me so I pumped a few BBs at it and gave it a got shot in the ass. Nasty little dog.
Brian comes off to me as a fag and his neighbor was telling me about when his girlfriend went to their house in tears telling them all sorts of weird stuff. I told the guy telling me that he told me to much and now when Brian calls I would rather not answer the phone but I have to. He is a very " funny " guy, always pays his bill about a month and a half late. He lives around the corner so when I call him to ask about it he wants to meet with me to pay me. That's OK Brian, you can keep it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I know what ya mean. Those are my young un's, I got a 16 year old daughter also. I will be 50 in a couple of weeks and my girls are young. Pressure on! Haha!
> Jeff , started Way too late.



I went the other direction, had first son, barley 18, wife was 16! not much to do in Iowa! Her dad was going to kill me, now I am his favorite! SO yes! watch those girls! Caught my 17 makin out on the couch in the basement, put a stop too that, dont need him repeating me!

Haven't done anything but wait for warm weather, calgon take me ..............to Texas.....Cali...Florida...........Aruba.....scratch that, no Aruba........Jamaica


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Brian Fink just called cause his wife slid of frozen melt off and got stuck in the drive. Used ta be foreign cars had a little hook, one welded on the front and one one the back, that you could give a little yank on. It was actually for strapping them to the boat deck but since a lot of those foreign cars are made here the hook is not needed... unless they are going to Asia... but I doubt that.
> Anyway, I met Brian's dog before I met him when it came through my yard and I tried to pet it. It snapped at me so I pumped a few BBs at it and gave it a got shot in the ass. Nasty little dog.
> Brian comes off to me as a fag and his neighbor was telling me about when his girlfriend went to their house in tears telling them all sorts of weird stuff. I told the guy telling me that he told me to much and now when Brian calls I would rather not answer the phone but I have to. He is a very " funny " guy, always pays his bill about a month and a half late. He lives around the corner so when I call him to ask about it he wants to meet with me to pay me. That's OK Brian, you can keep it.


 
That's a great story!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> That's a great story!


----------



## treeman75

About one more month then the temps will go up and get rid of the snow!
I have a few jobs but it has been to cold and to much snow.


----------



## ropensaddle

Dang rice rockets, here's a motor cycle!

View attachment 171288


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> That's a great story!


 
The last thing you or I want is me to devulge what the neighbor was telling me about this guy.:help:


----------



## treeman75

I did some work for a guy that was "funny" I heard from another tree guy that he wont work for him again. I thought it cant be that bad! long story but I dont need to put up with that crap he was drunk the couple days we were there too. Before we left he had my hired guy off to the side and gave him his number to come back and do some painting.


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Dang rice rockets, here's a motor cycle!
> 
> View attachment 171288


 
Well, i like to slow it down a bit too. Here's my 04 ironhorse..


Well, it looks as if I can't post pics up because even the smallest file is to big to upload... Wait 1


----------



## jefflovstrom

I wished I had a cycle in the 70's!
Jeff 1975 on my Schwinn with no seat!


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> I wished I had a cycle in the 70's!
> Jeff 1975 on my Schwinn with no seat!


 
That's a pretty sweet action shot. Those bikes in mint shape ae worth BIG bucks now. There's an 83 by where I live for sale. Dude is asking 2K for it!r


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> That's a pretty sweet action shot. Those bikes in mint shape ae worth BIG bucks now. There's an 83 by where I live for sale. Dude is asking 2K for it!r


 
Serious? Wow, that was at a place called 'Devil's Playgroud', not the real one, but my seat came off half way thru it. I think I got the bike for 5 bucks and a promise to take his paper route, Great bike to wheelie forever,
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Serious? Wow, that was at a place called 'Devil's Playgroud', not the real one, but my seat came off half way thru it. I think I got the bike for 5 bucks and a promise to take his paper route, Great bike to wheelie forever,
> Jeff


 
Check it out. Not sayin it's worth it, but it's pretty cool...

BMX Vintage classic rare: 1983 Skyway T/A


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Check it out. Not sayin it's worth it, but it's pretty cool...
> 
> BMX Vintage classic rare: 1983 Skyway T/A


 
Wow, Cool man! You know that seat was total crap! Thanks for the memories, Ha,
Jeff


----------



## tree md

ducaticorse said:


> Check it out. Not sayin it's worth it, but it's pretty cool...
> 
> BMX Vintage classic rare: 1983 Skyway T/A


 
Billerica huh... Used to play them in Baseball... I was one year shy of being able to bat against Glavin...

In 83 we were riding BMX and dirt bikes at the pits in Westford, MA...

Good memories.


----------



## Tree Pig

In just a few short hours number *7* will be bringing *STEELER* fans number* 7*


----------



## TreeClimber57

Hmmm... so who ya cheering for 




Stihl-O-Matic said:


> In just a few short hours number *7* will be bringing *STEELER* fans number* 7*


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> In just a few short hours number *7* will be bringing *STEELER* fans number* 7*


 
Sounds a little cheezy


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

They dropped the ball four times and still ruled the field.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Well office day.. sorting out paperwork. Started getting tax stuff ready.. have some more on that to do next week - likely Monday.

Re-doing business plan - have to do that once a year - ah boring as all get out but keeps one focused.

Spending money.. telephone calls..

But get this all done, assuming done right, and summer months go better.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, Cool man! You know that seat was total crap! Thanks for the memories, Ha,
> Jeff


 I raced a SKYWAY here in Jersey at a track called the DEPTFORD dust bowl , mine was mostly shimano parts, thats when mongoose was a good name right up there with GT , I traded in that and started racing cruisers ... Heres a blast from the past.. Do you remember the movie RAD , that was playing in my room 24/7 as a kid ... Thats where the infamous nuts through the sprocket happened ....


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I raced a SKYWAY here in Jersey at a track called the DEPTFORD dust bowl , mine was mostly shimano parts, thats when mongoose was a good name right up there with GT , I traded in that and started racing cruisers ... Heres a blast from the past.. Do you remember the movie RAD , that was playing in my room 24/7 as a kid ... Thats where the infamous nuts through the sprocket happened ....


 
LOL, The movie RAD... My initials are RAD, I was pretty much the coolest kid around for a cpl years as a direct result... Yeah, those bikes have a bit of a cult following now, as you amy have noticed in the CL add I put up..


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> LOL, The movie RAD... My initials are RAD, I was pretty much the coolest kid around for a cpl years as a direct result... Yeah, those bikes have a bit of a cult following now, as you amy have noticed in the CL add I put up..


 
I had a HARO a 100% GT and a SKYWAY , I raced and really enjoyed it more than baseball and football , I stopped when they closed the track near my house , my father and mother bothed worked long hours so getting them to take me a hour away to practice and race wasn't happening...


----------



## Toddppm

I had a Huffy with a shock absorber? 




Maybe that's why I love motocross so much now, couldn't do it then?


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> They dropped the ball four times and still ruled the field.


 
Lol I seen a different game one that reminded me of winning the lotto


----------



## treemandan

*Moving right along*







Took the splitter and loader over to the Newbie's place to have at the ( aprox) 7 cord of black birch we put down last season. It don't look like that now, its all covered in 2 feet of snow and ice. More ice than anything but we stacked it all so we could get at it.
After yesterday the one pile is gone and that includes the digging in and set up. I now have a 20 dollar dipstick heater for the splitter. Its a pull start so I don't want to go through that again.
But the kid is doing well, in fact, after awhile he began to rock and roll. He impressed me with the 10 minutes he was on the 44. You can see how cutting logs set up like that can be dangerous enough without the ice.
We had stopped for a break and he wanted to cut but I said no and started walking away but he picks up the saw, I didn't think he could start it ( he's got it on the ground with his foot in the handle:msp_confused but when it fired on the first pull I ran back over like the wind to make sure his brake hand was stiff. He tried to tell me I am a control freak
Sure he handled it well... for the ten minutes. Good foot placement, posture, grip, etc. That's the key to keep the cutting times regulated, especially with the firewood. When you try to go through the whole pile in one breath is when you end up wishing you hadn't. Plus cutting firewood you are bound to #### up a chain.
Well, we got a few more piles of logs over there til we get back here to what I have. Thanks to God for the MA Roller.


----------



## treemandan

Well that didn't work. Went and warmed up the truck then went to the kids house and warmed up the loader and looked around... no kid. He said ont he phone ealier he was eaten breakfast with a friend and would meet me in 20 . Then I call he says he's on his way, I asked if he was getting laid, he said he was in the process of trying to and would be there in 20 . 
I don't blame him but am little pissed he wasted my time. The unreliablility is completely expected and I will tell him that next time I don't need the BS just to tell me straight up. 
He was out in the dark splitting late last night and we would have had to dig through a lot of ice to get to a new pile.


----------



## treemandan

This kid I have been working with is silly and I have told him that and I also said if he still wanted to work with me he was going to have to stop being silly. But he is still in denial.
I do have to say we might have had a breakthrough today but its all up to him because I won't invest anymore after this.

It truly is some kid #### he is trying to serve me. He does have a grass cutting business, trained at Brickman and used to having Mexicans do the work. I did tell him there wasn't going to be any of that around me and if he was going to persue his interest in trees with me he was going to have to buck up and buck up a whole lot. Trust me when I say there is no way I could ever consider him even close to an equal, that he was more of a liablity to me and it would befall him as well as me if I ever stopped riding him like white on rice. I did tell him that, quite a few times.

But it is he who keeps coming back for more. And when the dust settle from his last hissing fit and he came back out and asked if I still wanted to work I said yes but when he asked if I would get off his case I said no. So we started back into it again til I finally routed his mind back to the one little point which was made at the start. The one point we both agreed one, the one which was explained to each of us and we both have recollection of, the one point which made all this work we both were doing viable to each other.... Well, he stopped for a second when he finally heard it again and it looked like he realized what really just happened. At that point I was pretty tired from his BS and told him if he wanted to go on to call me otherwise forget it. 


Now I am not going to tell you what that point is cause nobody told me but I will say this:
We enrolled our daughter into kindergarten recently, its a little tougher of a school than most public schools though its still public. The one teacher said that within a few weeks all the kids who are not going to make it are weeded out by then. Pretty much her own words. Its a very nice school, she seemed like a great teacher, I would like to go there, what was that point again?


----------



## tree md

Well, I certainly did not have as interesting of a day as The Dan...

Another day of sitting here looking at snow... I made my bed and did my laundry... That is about the extent of it. However, I am heading out to set up my groundy's kid's computer then off to a going away (to Iraq) party for a friend at a bar on the East side of town... After being cooped up for so long I am worried about how I might act... I'm wearing my cowboy boots...


----------



## Grace Tree

Cowboy boots are slick on snow. Don't jack-knife .


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Well, I certainly did not have as interesting of a day as The Dan...
> 
> Another day of sitting here looking at snow... I made my bed and did my laundry... That is about the extent of it. However, I am heading out to set up my groundy's kid's computer then off to a going away (to Iraq) party for a friend at a bar on the East side of town... After being cooped up for so long I am worried about how I might act... I'm wearing my cowboy boots...


 
Why else would I be digging logs out the the ice? And that is what I told the kid before we decided to do it; I said, " if you want to sit around and stare out the window just let me know."

And it turns out the poor kid never did not get laid even though he tried to add to the angst. Me? I will sit but only for so long and I can't remember the last time I had to try to get laid.


----------



## treemandan

Why is it that a heater only goes down in the middle of the night. I tell ya, when the thermostat on the wall says 71 I start to get the chills. So I was up at 6 am vaccuming out the injector nozzle. Last time the line froze but the double shot of HOT SHOT seems to be working for around here. And if you hear that , that is the sound of a boiler firing on its own and I surely won't be " trying" to get laid this night, gonna crank it up to 90 and get down!:msp_biggrin:


And me and the kid are done:
I had gone over to talk, we were in the basement where we had been playing a little music before( and of course, the kid can't really play anything anyway). I hadn't been down there in awhile and while we were talking I noticed the place had filled up with boxes filled with outdoor lighting, outdoor speakers, pool items and such...
Well, it appears the 28 year old kid and his buddies went over to that foreclosure over there on Western Rd and stripped it clean. EHH?:msp_huh:
I have to say the conversation wasn't going well from the start and you guys can see why. See? Kid stuff. That's what he has been feeding me from the start and even so I gave the patience at first... then not so much with the patience. Hell, I admit its fun to watch newbies climb, must have been something myself at times.
So back to the downright theifery ( and to the sound of the boiler firing again  to me); Well I say hang him! 
First of all I allowed him to set foot on Joan Conroy's property so his elementary ass could rake the leaves. And that was after explaining just how close I am to Joan Conroy and how the last guys she had in there robbed her and for the last 7 years I do a few thousand worth of work over there a year and about how never to try no stupid #### around her, me or anybody else I know or while you are anywhere near me and I never want to ever hear anything about no stupid #### he would pull from anywhere or anybody and I said it pretty much just like that so I would think it would be clear.

On the bright side; at least I didn't have to wake up to fix the heater, I was allready up, pretty much all night.


----------



## treemandan

Back up to 72 thanks to The Dan and we all have a lot to thank The Dan for.:msp_wink:
T'was The Dan who advised the young lad that if he were attempt to take part in what he thought he wanted and if he wanted to do it with some who does actually in fact know everything that there was to know like me then things had to be a certain way and that whatever that way was to just do it and NOTHING is personal (even when I said he was being a silly kid) but he better just pay attention to all of it.

Pretty much what that kindergarten teacher told me and my wife. And trust me, I was easy with this guy. Just remember Plas and those that know me know exactly how I am... and so do I. And vindication for all is knowing that the kid knows it too, he is just in denial. Its not like I haven't been there myself a time or two.


There is much more going on, as there always is, aside from me being an obbsessive control freak. The kid lives in his mom's house, she stays with her boyfriend and we have never met. He lives there alone, sometimes I see his girlfriend and his 5 year old boy there. He tells me she is crazy and always freaks out on him and I can readily see why. Now its really getting sad so I will skip the part were it looks like he just hook shots his trash into the backroom and leaves it. Seems like a normal kid.
I did work for all the neighbors, though the kid had nothing to do with much of it. They all said he was actually a nice kid but undependable. I guess they don't know him as well as I do though I've know him a lot less longer.


----------



## tree MDS

I've found, the more trust I give people, the greater their capacity for failure becomes. just thinking out loud here dano..

Just because we're generally cool, doesn't mean the rest of these ####s are!


----------



## treemandan

Well I managed to get a few things done, to live in a small town it may sometimes take an hour to go to the bank although its right down the road.

So now I cut my nails and sanded them down, gonna play a little Jimi, ya know, tune up, plug in, tone down? The movie, Sometimes A Great Notion is on then I gotta grab a load of wood and pick up the kid.


----------



## treemandan

All you can see now is a big yellow Mac stuck in a log in a river and Newman's head is coming up and down giving the guy under the log under the water air.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> All you can see now is a big yellow Mac stuck in a log in a river and Newman's head is coming up and down giving the guy under the log under the water air.


 
Only saw that movie once, a long time ago. It stuck in my head as one of the coolest ever though, without a doubt!


----------



## tree MDS

TreeCo said:


> That's by far the most memorable scene in the movie.
> 
> I bought the book from Amazon about a week ago and am about 1/3 way through. The book as way better!



If I'm placing the time frame when I saw the movie correctly, I was probably drinking 50/50 Kettle one and cranberry's, smoking a doober and taking multiple Percocets. Movie seemed pretty damn cool at the time! That was back in the day, when I really knew how to have time off! lol.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> In just a few short hours number *7* will be bringing *STEELER* fans number* 7*


 
nice pic!


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> All you can see now is a big yellow Mac stuck in a log in a river and Newman's head is coming up and down giving the guy under the log under the water air.


 
One of my favorites Dan-o


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> One of my favorites Dan-o


 
You can even hear the sound of hoplessness in the saw as he is trying to start it. You can tell its not gonna start by the way it sounds. I have been a little spooked out since yesterday. Hard to watch, about impossible to read.


----------



## treemandan

And Yes, I woke up this morning and notified the police about the 28 year old vandal. I also have to say he does have a habit of acquiring things that don't belong to him. But they are just little things, not important.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Why is it that a heater only goes down in the middle of the night. I tell ya, when the thermostat on the wall says 71 I start to get the chills. So I was up at 6 am vaccuming out the injector nozzle. Last time the line froze but the double shot of HOT SHOT seems to be working for around here. And if you hear that , that is the sound of a boiler firing on its own and I surely won't be " trying" to get laid this night, gonna crank it up to 90 and get down!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> And me and the kid are done:
> I had gone over to talk, we were in the basement where we had been playing a little music before( and of course, the kid can't really play anything anyway). I hadn't been down there in awhile and while we were talking I noticed the place had filled up with boxes filled with outdoor lighting, outdoor speakers, pool items and such...
> Well, it appears the 28 year old kid and his buddies went over to that foreclosure over there on Western Rd and stripped it clean. EHH?:msp_huh:
> I have to say the conversation wasn't going well from the start and you guys can see why. See? Kid stuff. That's what he has been feeding me from the start and even so I gave the patience at first... then not so much with the patience. Hell, I admit its fun to watch newbies climb, must have been something myself at times.
> So back to the downright theifery ( and to the sound of the boiler firing again  to me); Well I say hang him!
> First of all I allowed him to set foot on Joan Conroy's property so his elementary ass could rake the leaves. And that was after explaining just how close I am to Joan Conroy and how the last guys she had in there robbed her and for the last 7 years I do a few thousand worth of work over there a year and about how never to try no stupid #### around her, me or anybody else I know or while you are anywhere near me and I never want to ever hear anything about no stupid #### he would pull from anywhere or anybody and I said it pretty much just like that so I would think it would be clear.
> 
> On the bright side; at least I didn't have to wake up to fix the heater, I was allready up, pretty much all night.


 
I am the same way. I won't have a thief around me; too much liability. Not to mention that I just don't like a thief. 

Had to let a young kid go 3 or 4 years back. I sent him up his first tree and had been training him for about 6 months. I even let the kid stay with me for a little while. He got busted for pot and I let that go. He then got busted for stealing a car and that was it. I might overlook a little pot, a DUI, a bar fight or the like but I have zero tolerance for thievery.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got back from the yard. We have a fleet wash service. It is amazing how fast these guys are. 9 trucks, 4 chippers, all in about an hour! 12 bucks per truck and 8 bucks for chippers.
Jeff


----------



## SIWEL

wow that seems like a pretty good deal. How often do they come to your yard?


----------



## Grace Tree

tree md said:


> I am the same way. I won't have a thief around me; too much liability. Not to mention that I just don't like a thief.
> 
> Had to let a young kid go 3 or 4 years back. I sent him up his first tree and had been training him for about 6 months. I even let the kid stay with me for a little while. He got busted for pot and I let that go. He then got busted for stealing a car and that was it. I might overlook a little pot, a DUI, a bar fight or the like but I have zero tolerance for thievery.


I was teaching a kid 4 or 5 years ago. Nice kid. Almost a natural. I can't remember ever having to tell him twice how to do anything. Just couldn't stay out of trouble. Ended up with 52 counts; mostly felony B&E etc. He thought he was such a hard arse that he'd sign whatever the cops brought to him to sign. He had a good lawyer (dad paid) and ended with about 16 months in prison and 12? years probation. When he got out I saw him and asked him if he was going to stay strait. He told me he had to or else go back to prison. Made sense to me. 6 months later he sold coke to an undercover cop. Sometimes you just can't help people. 
Phil


----------



## jefflovstrom

SIWEL said:


> wow that seems like a pretty good deal. How often do they come to your yard?


 
It is up to you when you want them to come. Depending on where you live determines your need. But I set up service for every 4th Saturday at 8am. Was going to go fishing with my brother, but he did not want to wait for me. He wanted to go early and show off his new boat, I had to stay and wait for the fleet wash. Next week he wants to go to the river. For sure I will be there!
Jeff


----------



## SIWEL

so for roughly $140.00 you got all your trucks and chippers washed. Seems like I pay out that much a week to have 4 trucks and a few trailers washed. 

How well do they clean everything? Like you would on your own car, or just quick blow thru like a car wash?

-Ryan


----------



## jefflovstrom

SIWEL said:


> so for roughly $140.00 you got all your trucks and chippers washed. Seems like I pay out that much a week to have 4 trucks and a few trailers washed.
> 
> How well do they clean everything? Like you would on your own car, or just quick blow thru like a car wash?
> 
> -Ryan



Yeah, they blow thru it, but still pretty good. I'm not getting them detailed. I have them do mine while I wait and when I get home I detail. Do you have your chip trucks and chippers detailed? 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is 77 degrees here. My tortoise is coming out to be fed. Haven't seen him in 3 weeks. Wanna see?
Jeff :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> It is 77 degrees here. My tortoise is coming out to be fed. Haven't seen him in 3 weeks. Wanna see?
> Jeff :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


 
You bet your sweet amphibian we do! Ain't not a whole lot more brutal than watching a turtle eat.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, they blow thru it, but still pretty good. I'm not getting them detailed. I have them do mine while I wait and when I get home I detail. Do you have your chip trucks and chippers detailed?
> Jeff



You should be going around greasing those four chippers and purging the water out of the bearings after washing.. just sayin.

I wanna see the turtle too! that things's cool!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> You should be going around greasing those four chippers and purging the water out of the bearings after washing.. just sayin.
> 
> I wanna see the turtle too! that things's cool!


 
My zerks are good to go! Working on the vid.
Jeff 
Cleared my cookies and having a prob.
Jeff :msp_blink:


----------



## TreeClimber57

Small Wood said:


> Sometimes you just can't help people.



:agree2: Sad but true..


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> It is 77 degrees here. My tortoise is coming out to be fed. Haven't seen him in 3 weeks. Wanna see?
> Jeff :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


 
77 degrees.. got any spare room in your pool.. 

It is like about 50 degrees colder here..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> You bet your sweet amphibian we do! Ain't not a whole lot more brutal than watching a turtle eat.


 
Here ya go, !!!
Jeff 

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7iYoM0H2QFc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jefflovstrom

Oop's, here ya go!
Jeff 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYoM0H2QFc


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hmm.[video=youtube;7iYoM0H2QFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYoM0H2QFc[/video]


----------



## jefflovstrom

[video=youtube;7iYoM0H2QFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYoM0H2QFc[/video]Weirdo tort.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYoM0H2QFc


----------



## jefflovstrom

another.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_GTJZ9aU5I
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, that was turtle overload.. good seeing the old boy again though!

Was that your leg Jeff, with the sweats and fancy shoes, with the pink and green laces?? lol! (sorry) :msp_laugh:


----------



## treeman82

Today I think I may have actually worked. Went to a client's house and butchered their mountain laurel. They wanted it cut back in May when I was there, but I talked them into letting me do the work in winter. It went from 6' to 2' very quickly :eek2: Told them it will come back in a couple of years.


----------



## jefflovstrom

No, haha! The wifey.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

*Memories for a lifetime*

I was watching The Smoking Gun's Dumbest Competitions volume 1 and saw they had filmed the downhill bicycle race on The Wall in Manyunk Pa.
First of all, if you don't know, The Wall is the name of the the big hill that is part of the Tour D France. They ride up the hill for that but the night before all the drunk Philadelphians ride down. I have watched both races many time, I used work as a bike mechanic at the shop at the bottom of The Wall called The Wall. Being more of fat tire freaks we didn't really hang with the leg shavers. In fact I don't remember fixing very many bicycles except my own and mostly just stayed down in the basement drinking and making things from the Anarchist Cookbook. We weren't Anarchist and Justin pretty much blew his face off packing Idaho Blue Tip matches into a pipe. We were out on the street and heard this dull boom then smoke started coming out of the basement. We knew he was in there but we didn't know what he was doing exactly and we were like " uh Justin, it says ' strike anywhere' right on the box bro." He had gotten a few boxes jammed in the pipe before it blew, he was packing them with a dowel rod. Justin was pretty messed up and claims to still be color blind but he still is quite a pyro. You can always count on him for the good stuff in July... actually anytime of year that guy has somekind of bomb but he is dangerous as hell. We would tell him he couldn't set off 3 inch mortars right out in the street like that, it was the city. Just counting the unintentional things he's taken out: a porch, a Dodge Omni ( it was Mike's Dad's car) and an old boat. If you ever stood next to a 3 inch mortar ( that's real stuff you see at proper firework displays) as it ignites and takes off you feel the air displace and you ears pop like when in a plane. You might have seen one of his 4th of July displays: River Road by the Flatrock dam just outside Manyunk, should be able to see it from the Surekill Expressway close to the Gladwynne onramp.
Justin was the #### when it came to bikes and he also built all the wheels for the motorcycle shop around the corner. He ended up marrying Brian's X who Brian had a kid with and she was a complete ##### wack job. She was not nice no sir and not even pretty and we all were like WTF.
The downhill race usually ended up with fights breaking out cause people were crashing into parked cars and pissing all over the place. They might have stopped the race and I haven't been to see the real race in years. Nodoby ever really saw the real race anyway. They were all to busy getting hammered in the sun and stumbling around the baked concrete and asphalt til they found a spot to sleep it off. Booze , heat, and trying to walk up steep hills is not a good combo.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeman82 said:


> Today I think I may have actually worked. Went to a client's house and butchered their mountain laurel. They wanted it cut back in May when I was there, but I talked them into letting me do the work in winter. It went from 6' to 2' very quickly :eek2: Told them it will come back in a couple of years.


 
It is a bush and you did a reduction at the proper time of the year. ::



> 77 degrees.. got any spare room in your pool..
> 
> It is like about 50 degrees colder here..



It finally got back up around 30 today, we saw -14 or so for several days in a row.


----------



## Neem

....ther's no copyright on this thread????.................the original is from 2004...MasterBlaster :yoyo:


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I was watching The Smoking Gun's Dumbest Competitions volume 1 and saw they had filmed the downhill bicycle race on The Wall in Manyunk Pa.
> 
> First of all, if you don't know, The Wall is the name of the the big hill that is part of the Tour D France. They ride up the hill for that but the night before all the drunk Philadelphians ride down. I have watched both races many time, I used work as a bike mechanic at the shop at the bottom of The Wall called The Wall. Being more of fat tire freaks we didn't really hang with the leg shavers.
> 
> In fact I don't remember fixing very many bicycles except my own and mostly just stayed down in the basement drinking and making things from the Anarchist Cookbook. We weren't Anarchist and Justin pretty much blew his face off packing Idaho Blue Tip matches into a pipe. We were out on the street and heard this dull boom then smoke started coming out of the basement.
> 
> We knew he was in there but we didn't know what he was doing exactly and we were like " uh Justin, it says ' strike anywhere' right on the box bro." He had gotten a few boxes jammed in the pipe before it blew, he was packing them with a dowel rod.
> 
> Justin was pretty messed up and claims to still be color blind but he still is quite a pyro. You can always count on him for the good stuff in July... actually anytime of year that guy has somekind of bomb but he is dangerous as hell. We would tell him he couldn't set off 3 inch mortars right out in the street like that, it was the city.
> 
> Just counting the unintentional things he's taken out: a porch, a Dodge Omni ( it was Mike's Dad's car) and an old boat. If you ever stood next to a 3 inch mortar ( that's real stuff you see at proper firework displays) as it ignites and takes off you feel the air displace and you ears pop like when in a plane.
> 
> You might have seen one of his 4th of July displays: River Road by the Flatrock dam just outside Manyunk, should be able to see it from the Surekill Expressway close to the Gladwynne onramp.
> 
> Justin was the #### when it came to bikes and he also built all the wheels for the motorcycle shop around the corner. He ended up marrying Brian's X who Brian had a kid with and she was a complete ##### wack job. She was not nice no sir and not even pretty and we all were like WTF.
> 
> The downhill race usually ended up with fights breaking out cause people were crashing into parked cars and pissing all over the place. They might have stopped the race and I haven't been to see the real race in years. Nodoby ever really saw the real race anyway. They were all to busy getting hammered in the sun and stumbling around the baked concrete and asphalt til they found a spot to sleep it off. Booze , heat, and trying to walk up steep hills is not a good combo.



Don't hate me for doing this Danno, must be the school marm in me but I love your stories.....just have the attention span of a gnat. This helps and nothing changed.

Davo


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Don't hate me for doing this Danno, must be the school marm in me but I love your stories.....just have the attention span of a gnat. This helps and nothing changed.
> 
> Davo


 
Lol! I'm sure PDQ could elaborate on that some. As for me, I'm generally illeterate and self taught, so you'll have to bear with me.


----------



## treevet

50 degrees f. plus here today and this number uno on the agenda


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Today I think I may have actually worked. Went to a client's house and butchered their mountain laurel. They wanted it cut back in May when I was there, but I talked them into letting me do the work in winter. It went from 6' to 2' very quickly :eek2: Told them it will come back in a couple of years.


 
Right on Treeman... I mean Bushman:msp_tongue: I too have a good amount of stuff like that to do but MAN wait til its a little warmer! There is a lot of youwannamiss that needs a-whacking to. I do wait til last frost to make sure the new cuts don't get wind burnt and froze. Some people wanted stuff cut back before it snowed so it wouldn't get crushed but for one I didn't have the time and two; its not the right time.


----------



## treemandan

Neem said:


> ....ther's no copyright on this thread????.................the original is from 2004...MasterBlaster :yoyo:


 
It don't matter and surely not to you but if you wanted I can enlighten you as to what should be of your concern... if you want.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Don't hate me for doing this Danno, must be the school marm in me but I love your stories.....just have the attention span of a gnat. This helps and nothing changed.
> 
> Davo


 
What is it that you have done? Is it about the credit/currency thing? I was going to ask what that was about.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> What is it that you have done? Is it about the credit/currency thing? I was going to ask what that was about.


 
I just put you on the paragraph plan.

BTW...what is a masterbater....er I mean masterbluster anyhoo?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I just put you on the paragraph plan.
> 
> BTW...what is a masterbater....er I mean masterbluster anyhoo?



Whatever it is, It sounds a little sketchy..


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I just put you on the paragraph plan.
> 
> BTW...what is a masterbater....er I mean masterbluster anyhoo?


 
Well thanks! I was on a ramble last night fer sure, tried to keep it concise but to no avail.

What is up with the credit/currency thing?


----------



## treevet

I got no idear


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I got no idear


 
Me neither.. but it appears I got more rep than the dan, with almost half the posts! hahaha...


----------



## ducaticorse

Picking up a like new 200T an ass load of like new climbing/rigging gear from a guy who took down some trees for his fam last year @ about .30 cents on the dollar.


----------



## Neem

treemandan said:


> It don't matter and surely not to you but if you wanted I can enlighten you as to what should be of your concern... if you want.


 
........was just noticing it ...what's wrong ....maybe you see some meaning I cannot see.....no any second purpose in what I was sayng.......and regarding the enlightment....please.....I'm listening ...always eager to widen my wisdom......

peace


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Oop's, here ya go!
> Jeff
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYoM0H2QFc


 
Thanks for the pics


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> Picking up a like new 200T an ass load of like new climbing/rigging gear from a guy who took down some trees for his fam last year @ about .30 cents on the dollar.


 
Wow.. bought a 200T to take down trees for fam.. and that was it. Guess cheaper than hiring somebody (maybe).. but depending on his experience a whole crap load more risk..


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Wow.. bought a 200T to take down trees for fam.. and that was it. Guess cheaper than hiring somebody (maybe).. but depending on his experience a whole crap load more risk..


 
be even funnier if he bought one of these to tk down fam trees


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> be even funnier if he bought one of these to tk down fam trees


 
Ah but you would love it .. have to be a bit bigger than 10 inches DBH though to warrant this one


----------



## treemandan

You know how they were saying how that Florida tree co that just tipped the crane was previously charged with price gouging? Well I just paid 9 bucks for little bag of popcorn at the movies.

But that's allright, its the tree guy's who charge to much. At least we let everbody bring their own food.


And do you know how hard it is to explain to a 5 year old why her Chinese toys always brake and never work right. Hell, I am not sure I even understand that one.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> be even funnier if he bought one of these to tk down fam trees


 
That bar shouldn't take much to clean up, if its worth it. Ever used those 3M abrasive disks?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Me neither.. but it appears I got more rep than the dan, with almost half the posts! hahaha...


 
Yes, you are so in demand


----------



## treemandan

Neem said:


> ........was just noticing it ...what's wrong ....maybe you see some meaning I cannot see.....no any second purpose in what I was sayng.......and regarding the enlightment....please.....I'm listening ...always eager to widen my wisdom......
> 
> peace


 
Just don't make sudden movements and it will be OK.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Picking up a like new 200T an ass load of like new climbing/rigging gear from a guy who took down some trees for his fam last year @ about .30 cents on the dollar.


 
I gotta see this


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> I gotta see this


 
Every time I post pictures up on the work/equipment you passively call me out on, you don't respond.

So, if you'd like pictures of anything from now on, I fully expect an "I stand corrected" From you, or I won't bother posting the pics. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeClimber57 said:


> Wow.. bought a 200T to take down trees for fam.. and that was it. Guess cheaper than hiring somebody (maybe).. but depending on his experience a whole crap load more risk..


 
I asked him to throw on a saddle and make his way up a tree in the neighborhood after he asked for a job. About 5 min into it, I asked him to come down, and that I'd just take the gear......

BTW, the 200T was just the tip of the iceburg. I got a new buckingham saddle/spikes straps and pads, a porty 3 150 climb line 150 static line 150 5/8 arbor plex #### ton of straps, chains, files, sharpening kits, 2 full sets of ppe, a dozen assorted biners, a few fig 8's, gloves whoopie slings, dead eye slings 1 micro pulley 4 blocks ranging in sizes mid-large filters, 3 rope bags, commercial wheelbarrow, rakes steel rake shovel and 6 gallons of winter weight stihl bar oil and a bunch of other stuff.

Don't ask me why, but he had it all.. And it's all got less that a cpl jobs of use, it's like new or not used at all.

When times are tough, the stuff gets going........


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Every time I post pictures up on the work/equipment you passively call me out on, you don't respond.
> 
> So, if you'd like pictures of anything from now on, I fully expect an "I stand corrected" From you, or I won't bother posting the pics. :msp_thumbup:


 
Well I gotta say I don't remember ever seeing any of your pics. That don't mean you didn't post any pics though; see my avy pic? Yeah and don't expect me to stand corrected when I can't even stand.:tongue2:


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Well I gotta say I don't remember ever seeing any of your pics.


 
I posted pics of the of the 1890 chipper, posted pics of my log truck and the 30 tree removal in Framingham, (those 2 were specifically for you and old dirty btw). I even asked if OD wanted to work Framingham....

So, if you want to see any of those pics I posted, you can look up my post history.

AND if you still don't believe, a cpl of the other members on this board and I will be GTG soon, and I'll have them stop by the yard to verify my equipment list just for you......

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I asked him to throw on a saddle and make his way up a tree in the neighborhood after he asked for a job. About 5 min into it, I asked him to come down, and that I'd just take the gear......
> 
> BTW, the 200T was just the tip of the iceburg. I got a new buckingham saddle/spikes straps and pads, a porty 3 150 climb line 150 static line 150 5/8 arbor plex #### ton of straps, chains, files, sharpening kits, 2 full sets of ppe, a dozen assorted biners, a few fig 8's, gloves whoopie slings, dead eye slings 1 micro pulley 4 blocks ranging in sizes mid-large filters, 3 rope bags, commercial wheelbarrow, rakes steel rake shovel and 6 gallons of winter weight stihl bar oil and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Don't ask me why, but he had it all.. And it's all got less that a cpl jobs of use, it's like new or not used at all.
> 
> When times are tough, the stuff gets going........


 
Hey! That sounds like Plas! But Plas has everything under the sun and its still shiny too.
This guy is BSing you about the work he did, something ain't right. That is to much to buy to do a little work around the house then sell . He wants or wanted to work for real and probably had to sell all his gear cause he screwed up and spent all that money before finding a job and when he tried to use all that gear he realized he had made a slight err in judgement. You should take him on if he don't look to bad but he still is gonna have to start at the bottom and not at the top which is probably where he thought he belonged. But what do I know?


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I posted pics of the of the 1890 chipper, posted pics of my log truck and the 30 tree removal in Framingham, (those 2 were specifically for you and old dirty btw). I even asked if OD wanted to work Framingham....
> 
> So, if you want to see any of those pics I posted, you can look up my post history.
> 
> AND if you still don't believe, a cpl of the other members on this board and I will be GTG soon, and I'll have them stop by the yard to verify my equipment list just for you......
> 
> :msp_biggrin:


 
I need not be verified but thanks just the same.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Hey! That sounds like Plas! But Plas has everything under the sun and its still shiny too.
> This guy is BSing you about the work he did, something ain't right. That is to much to buy to do a little work around the house then sell . He wants or wanted to work for real and probably had to sell all his gear cause he screwed up and spent all that money before finding a job and when he tried to use all that gear he realized he had made a slight err in judgement. You should take him on if he don't look to bad but he still is gonna have to start at the bottom and not at the top which is probably where he thought he belonged. But what do I know?


 
Wow, I actually agree with you on something. Who woulda thought?......


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Wow, I actually agree with you on something. Who woulda thought?......


 
Well its either that or denial. Get him now before he gets away, well, that is if he ain't too stoopit.

I can't find the threads, what did you name them?

And was OD getting on ya too? See, I am the nice one.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> well its either that or denial.


 
lol


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Well its either that or denial.
> 
> I can't find the threads, what did you name them?
> 
> And was OD getting on ya too? See, I am the nice one.


 

I don't think they were in any threads I started, all of the pics were posted in threads I was commenting on. One was this one 
(framingham). One was a thread NC had about choosing his next chipper and here's the log truck cuz I just don't remember where I posted that one.... Tell me if you recognize the back ground in that picture.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I don't think they were in any threads I started, all of the pics were posted in threads I was commenting on. One was this one
> (framingham). One was a thread NC had about choosing his next chipper and here's the log truck cuz I just don't remember where I posted that one.... Tell me if you recognize the back ground in that picture.


 
No, I don't recognize it, it looks like Anytown USA.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> No, I don't recognize it, it looks like Anytown USA.


 
Kinda does, yes. I took that pic before we got on the highway right outside of Piperstown PA


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Kinda does, yes. I took that pic before we got on the highway right outside of Piperstown PA


 
Oh, well, most of us normal Pennsylvanians are sure to stay away from there. You are ok though?
Wait! Piperstown? ####, I was supposed to meet some jack ass there to kick his ass!:hmm3grin2orange:

Where the hell is Piperstown anyway?


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Oh, well, most of us normal Pennsylvanians are sure to stay away from there. You are ok though?
> Wait! Piperstown? ####, I was supposed to meet some jack ass there to kick his ass!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Where the hell is Piperstown anyway?



Well I haven't the slightest who ass YOU were supposed to kick in Piperstown.....:msp_lol:

But, I did have a feeling it was quite "country"..

I came out unscathed besides the blown retread in CT on the way back.


----------



## prentice110

Hey Ducati, nice model G. Around 72'-73'? The boom not the truck.


----------



## prentice110

*Attention dan!!!*

What the heck is in your av pic? No offense, but best I can tell, Its a chick in a slutty top passing out with her hair in her eyes next to a bottle of Jim Beam. Seriously, WTF is that?


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> What the heck is in your av pic? No offense, but best I can tell, Its a chick in a slutty top passing out with her hair in her eyes next to a bottle of Jim Beam. Seriously, WTF is that?


 
My brother and I drank that bottle of Yukon one night years ago. I got pretty beat up,actually both of us did. He about broke my nose with his Kung Fu and I about ripped my finger off opening a beer bottle with a stilhletto knife. My brother was arrested for shooting the window of the deli across the street and spent the night in the Roundhouse in Philly. After making me bleed all over the place he opens the window and starts shootin. Go figure, impressed the hell out of me! They let him out in the morning so then he came back and woke me up and took that picture of me rolling one up. Then the girl from next door who liked to put my car keys in her rattlesnake cage came over and said her python got out and the neighbor came by looking for his cat. She was a red head and liked to sit on my face. She was the ####ed up one, they came and took her away but that was after she threw some guy out a window and splattered his brains out on Chestnut Street. The wifebeater I am wearing I got from my brother.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> My brother and I drank that bottle of Yukon one night years ago. I got pretty beat up,actually both of us did. He about broke my nose with his Kung Fu and I about ripped my finger off opening a beer bottle with a stilhletto knife. My brother was arrested for shooting the window of the deli across the street and spent the night in the Roundhouse in Philly. After making me bleed all over the place he opens the window and starts shootin. Go figure, impressed the hell out of me! They let him out in the morning so then he came back and woke me up and took that picture of me rolling one up. Then the girl from next door who liked to put my car keys in her rattlesnake cage came over and said her python got out and the neighbor came by looking for his cat. She was a red head and liked to sit on my face. She was the ####ed up one, they came and took her away but that was after she threw some guy out a window and splattered his brains out on Chestnut Street. The wifebeater I am wearing I got from my brother.


 
Best story ever! Yukon Jack is no joke!


----------



## prentice110

I wanna party with that guy!


----------



## treevet

man, if you were/are an alchy you got a thousands of stories like that. I could tell em all day. the unusual part is remembering that much detail lol.

one day at a time danno. you gonna be there someday...just a matter when. takes one to know one.:help:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> man, if you were/are an alchy you got a thousands of stories like that. I could tell em all day. the unusual part is remembering that much detail lol.
> 
> one day at a time danno. you gonna be there someday...just a matter when. takes one to know one.:help:


 
Yes, ain't no need for any of that anymore. The stuff really don't make you feel that good for very long. That pic has got to be twenty years old.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruned 2 pin oaks yesterday, snow was melting and we were in a raised back yard, slippin and a slidin, trees are really big and haven't been touched in a LONG time. Filled my dump trailer with deadwood, going to fill my truck with chips from it. Gotta go back today and finish cleanup. I gotta say, trying to cleanup when the snow is melting rapidly is a chore, I feel like I just got done doing a 25 mile hump!
Na, that would have been easier!


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> man, if you were/are an alchy you got a thousands of stories like that. I could tell em all day. the unusual part is remembering that much detail lol.
> 
> one day at a time danno. you gonna be there someday...just a matter when. takes one to know one.:help:


 
Yup. I'd be a much wealthier man in many different ways today if not for the booze.....


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Best story ever! Yukon Jack is no joke!



A taste born of HOARY nights, when lonely men struggled to keep their fires lit and cabins warm! Lmfao..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> A taste born of HOARY nights, when lonely men struggled to keep their fires lit and cabins warm! Lmfao..


 
A taste born cause their ain't no other way to get 100 proof rot gut down.


----------



## treemandan

off to file taxes but little else to do today. I will be up at Pennhurst doing volunteer work this week. First they want to plant a million bulbs in the circle lot. That should be OK, I can clear the snow of the circle and plant everything with the Dingo.
Then I plan to de-vine them Sycamores.


----------



## treeman82

Well it was a great day today... for somebody. This morning we took out a red oak, and pruned a beech tree for a buddy of mine. Luckily it was right next to the driveway. After that we sat down for a relaxed lunch, and then took off to deal with this one hemlock tree.

A good client asked me last week to get rid of a hemlock tree near her house. Went over and looked, no problem... throw a rope up there, and pull it over to the neighbor's property, wrap the winch cable around it and away we go. So last night I send the neighbor an e-mail saying I need to use the property. Now I'd worked for the neighbor for a few years, doing the lawn, leaves, stumps, trees, etc. etc. This past year I couldn't deal with her anymore, just her BS and inability to pay in a timely fashion, so I got rid of her ass in the spring. So I send her the e-mail, and I get a response last night saying no problem, go for it. This morning I wake up, and there's another e-mail asking for my insurance certificates and all that jazz. She doesn't want me walking through her property without it. My response.. F that. A number of years back the current client paid me to plant a nice japanese maple for this neighbor, the client has paid me countless times to go over to the neighbor's house and do the border hedges, cut the grass, leaves, etc. etc. Like I said... good client. So I get there today, and said F this, and while we didn't drop the tree whole, we did take the entire thing out through her property. 

I parked my truck on the road, and blew the chips into the woods of another client who lives across the street. Called her later on, she says to me that as long as it's for the good client, she has no problem with it, but if it's for the former client / neighbor whacko she would not have been happy. So as we're dragging the brush across the street to chip, this LUNATIC comes barreling down the road... now the posted speed limit on these roads is 20... this guy was doing easily 40. Guy slams on his brakes in order to avoid hitting this abandoned van which was also parked on the road. Looks at me like I'm a jerk for parking where I did... slams his SUV into reverse and smokes the tires backing up. Pissed me off, and a few bystanders.


----------



## prentice110

First job Ive been on since before thanksgiving. Decent sized Silver with a mean spread between 2 houses. Ol' Biel wouldnt let me go up. Rats! Got some ok pics, if I can figure out how to resize em' I'll post em'. Too tired to type. Goodnight.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Well it was a great day today... for somebody. This morning we took out a red oak, and pruned a beech tree for a buddy of mine. Luckily it was right next to the driveway. After that we sat down for a relaxed lunch, and then took off to deal with this one hemlock tree.
> 
> A good client asked me last week to get rid of a hemlock tree near her house. Went over and looked, no problem... throw a rope up there, and pull it over to the neighbor's property, wrap the winch cable around it and away we go. So last night I send the neighbor an e-mail saying I need to use the property. Now I'd worked for the neighbor for a few years, doing the lawn, leaves, stumps, trees, etc. etc. This past year I couldn't deal with her anymore, just her BS and inability to pay in a timely fashion, so I got rid of her ass in the spring. So I send her the e-mail, and I get a response last night saying no problem, go for it. This morning I wake up, and there's another e-mail asking for my insurance certificates and all that jazz. She doesn't want me walking through her property without it. My response.. F that. A number of years back the current client paid me to plant a nice japanese maple for this neighbor, the client has paid me countless times to go over to the neighbor's house and do the border hedges, cut the grass, leaves, etc. etc. Like I said... good client. So I get there today, and said F this, and while we didn't drop the tree whole, we did take the entire thing out through her property.
> 
> I parked my truck on the road, and blew the chips into the woods of another client who lives across the street. Called her later on, she says to me that as long as it's for the good client, she has no problem with it, but if it's for the former client / neighbor whacko she would not have been happy. So as we're dragging the brush across the street to chip, this LUNATIC comes barreling down the road... now the posted speed limit on these roads is 20... this guy was doing easily 40. Guy slams on his brakes in order to avoid hitting this abandoned van which was also parked on the road. Looks at me like I'm a jerk for parking where I did... slams his SUV into reverse and smokes the tires backing up. Pissed me off, and a few bystanders.


 
EeeYUP!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi guy's , Good day here. Maybe 1/2 inch of rain on Wednesday!!!! OMG! Pray for us!
Jeff :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


----------



## Neem

treemandan said:


> Just don't make sudden movements and it will be OK.


 
... but remember just one shot... cause the deer has no gun.


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi guy's , Good day here. Maybe 1/2 inch of rain on Wednesday!!!! OMG! Pray for us!
> Jeff :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


 
Depends on how fast it comes .. 

1/2 inch in 10 minutes is a bit of a concern.. over a whole day may not be too awful bad.

Tell ya what.. I will trade your 1/2" of rain for our snow.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

Well, I got my chipper and the small trailer moved over to the new space today. Tomorrow or Friday we'll start moving the inside stuff, and hopefully I can get the sprayer loaded on the big trailer, and out by the end of the month.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Killer day.' Wicked' if your up there! 
Just reading posts and wondering which to reply to.
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## treemandan

Well today, after stirring the pot around here really good I put a whole new set of lights on my little trailer . Also I went up to Pennhurst to go over the plans:

We are starting with 10k bulbs to be planted. I made a plow for the Dingo to make the furrows and I am headed up there tommorow to start.
First i want to de-vine a few big sycamores before I start digging so I will be awhile in there.
Its all volunteer work. I really can't wait til I am done, my goal is to make all the other treeguys jealous. I am gonna get my name in the paper and everything. I am also gonna put up a sign that says " how ya like this #### #####es" just to rub it in.
I don't know why it is that I feel so comfortable walking around and old insane asylum but I really like it. We moved a wood stove into one of the buildings so its becoming a home away from home.
I also caught up with one of my neighbors and told him I would chop them limbs off his roof if he would wrench on my piece of crap motorcycle. He's got all the stuff and knowhow for that. He even has lift tables.


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Killer day.' Wicked' if your up there!
> Just reading posts and wondering which to reply to.
> Jeff :msp_confused:


 
Guess you fell asleep reading  either that or none worth energy to reply to


----------



## treevet

Might hit 70 here. Yanking a decent size pos lightning struck pin oak today with the 75' Teco and crano. Hope I don't sweat or get dirty or any of that untasteful stuff lol.


----------



## Jumper

treevet said:


> Might hit 70 here. Yanking a decent size pos lightning struck pin oak today with the 75' Teco and crano. Hope I don't sweat or get dirty or any of that untasteful stuff lol.



70F I wish! -10F @ 1100 hrs here. Telephone job interview with a firm to go back up north with just over.


----------



## tree md

Supposed to be 80 here today. I'm doing stumps tomorrow. Hopefully the ground is dry... I have to work on an immaculate, manicured turf.


----------



## treemandan

I got a few holes dug then bent the digger thingy so I jumped up one of those sycamores and went nuts ripping out the poison ivy and creeper vines and cleaned that all up so then I came back and got a few hunks of steel together to see what I can weld up to finish digging the holes. Planning to have at least 10 people help with getting the bulbs planted but today I was alone. I usually climb with at least two ropes and I had good luck getting through the one tree without hanging myself. And I just got a call from someone asking who handles our equipment finance... we don't have anybody that handles that, don't need to and what's with this " we" crap ?!


----------



## treemandan

I just poured myself a Guiness and I keep thinking about the dude who had his saw stolen, they found them in the pawn shop and the dude had to pay the pawn shop 200 bucks to get his saws back.:msp_ohmy:
What would be the reasoning behind that? Can't the pawn broker be charged with recieving stolen goods? 
We talk about how we need licenses just to be honest in our feild, it seems they gave these pawn brokers license to get away with crime.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treemandan said:


> I just poured myself a Guiness and I keep thinking about the dude who had his saw stolen, they found them in the pawn shop and the dude had to pay the pawn shop 200 bucks to get his saws back.:msp_ohmy:
> What would be the reasoning behind that? Can't the pawn broker be charged with recieving stolen goods?
> We talk about how we need licenses just to be honest in our feild, it seems they gave these pawn brokers license to get away with crime.


 
Well.. around here at least.. I had a couple of items stolen.. one being worth over $3,000.. friend saw them at pawn shop. I had already reported them to police.. so called police (and provided proof of ownership with serial #s) and told them were I thought they were. Police showed up at pawn shop and promptly removed them from the shop.. the pawn shop owner took the hit. Now in this case the insurance company got them.. as they had already replaced them with brand new. (one of them I did buy back from insurance company at around 1/3 price of new unit)

You need to be able to prove it was yours.. serial # is good.. and you need the police to do it.. at least around here. Pawn shop owner is not letting you have it.. but he they can not prevent police from taking it.


----------



## treemandan

I just ran into the new security gaurd they got at the Christian College around the way, MAN! I dunno how to explain what I saw... I guess I could just say he looks to be the epitome. Yikes! :msp_scared: The old guy was a nuisance enough.


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> Supposed to be 80 here today. I'm doing stumps tomorrow. Hopefully the ground is dry... I have to work on an immaculate, manicured turf.


 
80? Wow.. course we up to 40+..

Must be nice to be back in full swing already.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Low 50's here, we are down to mounds of dirty ice; soon I will be abel to pick up a a few buckets of dog fertilizer 

All I been doing is homework, lots of conversions (.051g/mL to gal/lbs), been doing weighted averages for atomic weights the past few days...

Anyone take Sentential Logic? Talk about sill stuff i will never use again! 

Here is the Key Code for 40% off at STP - FXB6570N There is a 25% site sale on so you get 40% + 25% on a lot of stuff. Getting Diane some $15 Bridgedale socks for $4.50/pr.

Another example is 
www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1217A_Carhartt-Work-Dry-T-Shirt-Long-Sleeve-For-Tall-Men.html
I'm getting 2 of these for 12 bucks, they list for around $32...


FWIW....

I guess IMG links w/ STP are blocked


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was close to 60 here yesterday, nutin but mud!


----------



## TreeClimber57

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Low 50's here, we are down to mounds of dirty ice; soon I will be abel to pick up a a few buckets of dog fertilizer



Mid 40's right now.. but supposed to be up to 50's today I think.. but ain't spring yet.. gonna get cold again 

I hear ya on the dog fertilizer.. lots of it showing through snow.. wonder if there is a market for that.


----------



## ropensaddle

Been near 80 here here come the 100's


----------



## treeman75

Mid 40's here today. I trimmed a apple tree this morning going back next week to trim a medium sized ash. I got another job trimming 4 ash trees too! I havent felt this good in a long time!


----------



## ducaticorse

Flushed a large hemlock stump I lost in a giant snow drift sometime mid jan. Was amazing getting out there in a shirt-sleeve doing work. No matter how minimal it was.


----------



## tree md

Stump work here today too. Got to do some more stump work this weekend, back fill, grade and seed. I'm working in an area that doesn't retain soil very well. Had to put up a silt fence today.


----------



## treemandan

Talking about the weather? Oh my, you guys need to liven it up... try something like this:

I go to the Kmart to get some glue sticks for my kid and some tonic water for my vodka. You know how it is in there, there's all these Mexicans buying up the latest fashions so they can walk down the highway in style. Well, protocol for me is to start singing that Phil Collins tune at the top of my lungs. I wasn't even drunk yet but I sure am now, sing a round with me fellas!


Its no fun being an illegal ale-e-un! .... uhh, I forgot the rest.

Hey, you can't arrest a guy for singing a Phil Collins song can you?


----------



## tree md

Lmfao!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

Loudest thunder I've ever heard in my life just went off overhead. Last time I heard a bang like that it was from a 155 Howie......... Holy S H I T


----------



## tree md

Wait til you hear it when you about 80' in a tree... :yoyo:


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Loudest thunder I've ever heard in my life just went off overhead. Last time I heard a bang like that it was from a 155 Howie......... Holy S H I T


 
Sorry, I farted.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Sorry, I farted.


 
Dude, you're capable of better........


----------



## TreeClimber57

ducaticorse said:


> loudest thunder i've ever heard in my life just went off overhead. Last time i heard a bang like that it was from a 155 howie......... Holy s h i t


 
lol


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> Wait til you hear it when you about 80' in a tree... :yoyo:


 
Yep.. that kind of scares the crap outta ya. Rope gets warm on the decent


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Dude, you're capable of better........


 
Yeah but not tonight. I feel a bad itch coming on and i don't think I can scratch it.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treemandan said:


> Yeah but not tonight. I feel a bad itch coming on and i don't think I can scratch it.


 
come a little closer.. I have a chain file that I can likely scratch it up a bit fer ya.. if that don't satisfy ya, I can put it on the Stihl BT45..


----------



## treeman82

Put together a crap job in the fall... remove some overgrown shrubbery from down by the water, clean up around a larger white pine, remove some junk trees from around the house. Should have taken 3 guys about half a day. Told the guy I'd do it when it's quiet in the winter. So today we finally went to do it... what a mess. It was about 60 today, so the snow was melting. By the end of the day my boots were full of water. 

After that we went to do another job put together in the fall... crown reduction on a magnolia and a jap maple. Spoke with the client last night, told them I'd be there this afternoon. Waded through what was probably a good 2' of melting snow to get there, start work on the jap maple which looked like hell to begin with. Client comes home, says to heck with it, just cut the tree down. Ok. Cut it down, cut up the wood figuring that they will use it next year which we've done in the past... prune the magnolia, let the client know I left the wood... oh it should have gone. Oh well, take care of that in a few weeks. Sending out the bill now though.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman82 said:


> Put together a crap job in the fall... remove some overgrown shrubbery from down by the water, clean up around a larger white pine, remove some junk trees from around the house. Should have taken 3 guys about half a day. Told the guy I'd do it when it's quiet in the winter. So today we finally went to do it... what a mess. It was about 60 today, so the snow was melting. By the end of the day my boots were full of water.
> 
> After that we went to do another job put together in the fall... crown reduction on a magnolia and a jap maple. Spoke with the client last night, told them I'd be there this afternoon. Waded through what was probably a good 2' of melting snow to get there, start work on the jap maple which looked like hell to begin with. Client comes home, says to heck with it, just cut the tree down. Ok. Cut it down, cut up the wood figuring that they will use it next year which we've done in the past... prune the magnolia, let the client know I left the wood... oh it should have gone. Oh well, take care of that in a few weeks. Sending out the bill now though.


 

Dang, cut down a Japanese maple? Must've really looked like ass. There was no way to bring it back?

And how friggin big was it where there was enough wood left behind to cause an issue? Those things are mad expensive!


----------



## treeman82

Bloodgood, probably 10" stump. I was able to stand on my 12' orchard ladder and I was taller than the tree. Looked like hell, all suckers from the people topping it. Could it have been saved? yes, given time and the right environment. However that's not the case here. They have a flowering dogwood behind it in full sun, the thing is BEAT. They're gonna keep it a little while longer. I'd say I left enough wood behind to fill a standard sized wheelbarrow 1 - 1 1/2 times.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman82 said:


> Bloodgood, probably 10" stump. I was able to stand on my 12' orchard ladder and I was taller than the tree. Looked like hell, all suckers from the people topping it. Could it have been saved? yes, given time and the right environment. However that's not the case here. They have a flowering dogwood behind it in full sun, the thing is BEAT. They're gonna keep it a little while longer. I'd say I left enough wood behind to fill a standard sized wheelbarrow 1 - 1 1/2 times.


 
Oh well. Did you guys get any of these passing showers or thunderheads today?


----------



## treemandan

TreeClimber57 said:


> come a little closer.. I have a chain file that I can likely scratch it up a bit fer ya.. if that don't satisfy ya, I can put it on the Stihl BT45..


 
Swinging low , its very dark where I am.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Oh well. Did you guys get any of these passing showers or thunderheads today?


 
There was a bolt that went through the sky, I was hoping it would strike me dead.


----------



## treeman82

Nothing here, however it did get a bit dark around lunchtime.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> There was a bolt that went through the sky, I was hoping it would strike me dead.


 
Cheer up buddy...... Spring is almost here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang! Are you guy's bored or just weird??
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang! Are you guy's bored or just weird??
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'm super bored


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> I'm super bored


 
Super!!! Friday nite here! Raining. 
Jeff :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Cheer up buddy...... Spring is almost here.


 
My head is a worm eaten apple that has rotted and fallen to the ground to be gnawed by vermin, infested with wasps. Their venom has turned my blood to acid which pulses through my eyeballs, throbbing, aching, bleeding fire that can never be extinguished. 
The torment is telling me its my friend, I know its not true but I feed it anyway.


----------



## treemandan

Hey! Where'd everybody go? I sure know how to trash a party huh? What? Ya'll walk around happy all the time?


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> I spent the day transplanting about a dozen cornus florida around the yard. I've been root pruning them for a couple of years getting them ready for the move. Some were seedlings but about half were naturally layered where limbs had grown to the ground and rooted. This brings the total of transplanted trees in my landscape to about 75 this spring. Did some punning and grubbing out small volunteer trees while I was at it. It was a great day and didn't touch a chainsaw!


 
I am feeling better allready. Hey, did you know it was illegal to haul a 300 watt amp up a tree and play All Along The Watchtower at 10 o'clock pm? I didn't. Actually I am not sure if it was the guitar or the singing.

It was a short lived experiance, went like this: " Mr Saville ( nobody calls me that but the cops) we have had a complaint...."


----------



## treemandan

I got 50 holes dug today for the bulbs. It only took few hours then I called the arbo store to see what was up with that dam saddle. It still wasn't put together but the parts were in so I blew down to get it. I walked in and it was crowded. By then my brain was allready feeling scraped so I spied my saddle , grabbed it and made for the door. Some woman customer tried to stop me but a voice cried out from the aisles " Its Ok, that's The Dan" and I rolled the #### out of there never wishing to go back to them dumb ####s for any reason whatsoever.
The owner of the 200 acre Pennhurst establishment said he was gonna get me some Cubans and I am headed up there tommorow to see if I can't do myself in with my piece of crap motorcycle.


----------



## treemandan

And in 9 days we are headed to Disney F -L -A. I would never have thought I would need a passport for that but we got em. I went to the bank to get then out of the safe box, I like to yell" Don't mind me, I am just getting a couple mil outta my safe deposit box!" when I go in there. 
They love me at the bank. I make sure to hand every new teller a note that says " Gimme all da mony". I take care of the ladies down there and that includes Steve. Poor giddy bastard. The tellers are broke as hell and Tricia's husband is one of those firewood scroungers so I hook him up. I can't dump logs at his house so he comes over and I load him the poplar no charge.
I also gave Dina a load but her hapless husband's Pull-on ( Poulan) broke so she is at me to go cut it up. I went to school with her and she gives me work every time her husband tries to cut down a tree. The last one he tried ended up on the neighbors roof but I was able to swing it off without hurting their budget to bad.
Dina busted me today when she came up on me with the truck billowing smoke from the windows and reminded me that the logs I gave her for free still needed cut up. I don't make Dina nervous, we are cut from the same cloth but her husband stands a few feet back which is where I want him anyway.
Also, on my way to the arbo store I saw Dora on the road. She is a teacher at my kid's school. When she saw me she did what most women do when they see me which is to get all giddy and exicited. Trust me when I say I don't know why they do that, they just do. I just stayed in the slow lane and let her drive on so as not to cause the commotions I am so good at causing. Dora is so cute and has a BIG ASS to boot. She packs that into some of the finest jeans on the market so life ain't really that bad.
I am really nervous about getting on the plane to Disney Land, almost more nervous than the thought of being at Disney Land. In fact, most of the family is betting I won't make it on the plane and they are probably right. I am scared, every man has his weakness... and going out in public is mine.
I swear I was going to kill this Harley Boy making all this rukus when I was trying to pump the gas. I never saw a woman so ugly either before til I saw what crawled on the back of his bike. What is with you Harley Boys and ugly women? To be honest I am impressed the bike can hold the weight.
I am going to get a bumper sticker that says" Please keep your motorcycle out from under my car". That's for all you loud mother####ers who don't have anything else but to make all that noise going to MAC ####ING DONANLDS. As always, I'll be veering in their direction.
And just as a reminder, I am The Dan.


----------



## treemandan

But what really is bothering me is the message I got from Ron Sanciez. He is the service manager at the Saturn dealership I used to work at about 15 years ago. A tree fell over in his yard.
I pretty much told Ron to #### off because of the falling out we had way back when. He was all mad at me for running my 1987 Toyota pickup through the emisons test. It actually passsed but was missing a few parts. I stuck a small block Chevy under the hood and the tires stuck out a little to far. Sure the thing was worse than a Corvair but do you know how many times the service writers would make me write stickers for their friends with bald tires? Ron knew, he didn't mind that but when it came to me he got all indignant so I told him to stuff it and now he thought he could get a deal on some tree work. Nope, screw you Ronny Boy, you little ass kisser, better not let me see you on a motorcycle.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Snowy, blowly and stormy today :hmm3grin2orange:

Nasty out there, taking down limbs and whole trees.

Don't like to see a healthy tree fall down.. but this time of year work is work .. and better me than the next guy... would rather cut up a tree broken in storm than be asked to take down a healthy one that is not necessary.


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> Snowy, blowly and stormy today :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nasty out there, taking down limbs and whole trees.
> 
> Don't like to see a healthy tree fall down.. but this time of year work is work .. and better me than the next guy... would rather cut up a tree broken in storm than be asked to take down a healthy one that is not necessary.


 
Good...because we are going to be busy this week!


----------



## ducaticorse

Checked out a cpl sold jobs to see if I can access them yet. Took a ride up to the saw shop and picked up one of my back pack blowers. Priced out a cpl micro grabs and a 12ft flip line. Out of all the fancy #### I bought off that guy last week, he had no micro grabs for his climbing rig, and only one SC flip.

Going to my yard tomorrow to run the chipper, and dump the line truck. Tried dump my F600 yesterday, ICE. AND I got a leak in the lift piston SWEET! Would love to get the iced wood chips out of the f600 too, I have a #### ton of oak trunk to rope into the back of it on Monday.


----------



## treemandan

*More Pennhurst*

I asked my buddy who runs the place why he doesn't get a nice camper and just live of the property. His answer was to take me into a building and listen to what sounded like a person vommiting incessantly. Considering me and him were the only two people in there it was pretty freaky. They can't find where the sound is coming from and it doesn't stop. No joke!


----------



## treemandan

But the weather has been fine outside and I got one tree de-vined







And about 50 holes dug for bulbs. It kinda looks like graves.









Here is my little digger/ripper attachment I threw together.











The hill I am working on was cleared before I got there.


----------



## treemandan

I forgot to put new batteries in the camera so I don't have any inside pics of the buildings.


----------



## ducaticorse

what was that place?


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> what was that place?


 
It was an insane asylum, it was closed down in 84 because of abuse to patients. Like if a patient ever bit someone they would yank all his teeth. Brain Scrapes, Electro- Therapy. This is were they experimented. It was opened in 1930 or something. Google Pennhurst Asylum.


----------



## ducaticorse

Yeah, that's exactly what it looked like. DAMN. You wouldn't catch me in that place past dark with anything less than a squad of delta operators.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> It was an insane asylum, it was closed down in 84 because of abuse to patients. Like if a patient ever bit someone they would yank all his teeth. Brain Scrapes, Electro- Therapy. This is were they experimented. It was opened in 1930 or something. Google Pennhurst Asylum.


 
Hmmmm I see a few I would like to send there lol


----------



## tree md

Wow, that made a chill run down my spine!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Wow, that made a chill run down my spine!


 
Relax bro none here, Well maybe Art lmfao


----------



## tree md

LOL, I was referring to Dan's encounter in one of the rooms...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> LOL, I was referring to Dan's encounter in one of the rooms...


 
Lol what did a ghost give him a scare:monkey: awwwww spooooky


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey Dan,


















































BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> hey dan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol


 

lol


----------



## treemandan

When the property went up for sale my buddy bought the 200 acres. He is making mulch, doing the haunted house on Halloween and a few other weird things. They are trying to get 250,000 yards of mulch ready by spring. Maybe its 25,000, I don't remember.
Its just my buddy, his brother and a helper doing the mulch, I am just up there putzing around.
They were doing 10k a night with the haunted house. I think its more scary without Bates Hotel in there doing the haunted house. 
I don't know what that vommiting noise was but it sure sounded like just that. I haven't really spent a lot of time in the buildings, I drove my bike around everywhere outside though, that was fun. I am more scared about getting hurt in the broken buildings than of the ghosts, if that is what it was. I have another friend whose Grandmom used to work there long ago.
Also I have to tell you not to go up there alone. When the security gaurds are done with you you will beg for the police. The one guy was all over me the one time like a rabid dog. I had to call my buddy to get him off me. They have a lot of equipment up there so its not like its abandoned anymore and the owners are tight in the community so if you are caught you don't stand a chance.


----------



## treemandan

And here is my bike Ducati, I will blow your doors off!








I do know it is faster than a pit bull. I really haven't had much time on a motorbike, I am used to pedal bikes. I was tooling around up there and came a across this dude walking his pit bull. The dog took off at me and I got ready to fight then I remembered I had a motor and kicked rocks in its face. 
The usuall proceedure to deal with a dog that is chasing you while you are on a bicycle is to turn around, dismount and slam the dog with the bicycle cause usually a dog can outrun a bicycle if it really wants to. I was a pretty good rider and always had fun with the dogs but that was one big pit bull and I was glad to get away from it quickly. It would have had me if I was on a bicycle, you never want to be attacked while on the run so turning and facing the threat is the best option.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> And here is my bike Ducati, I will blow your doors off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know it is faster than a pit bull. I really haven't had much time on a motorbike, I am used to pedal bikes. I was tooling around up there and came a across this dude walking his pit bull. The dog took off at me and I got ready to fight then I remembered I had a motor and kicked rocks in its face.
> The usuall proceedure to deal with a dog that is chasing you while you are on a bicycle is to turn around, dismount and slam the dog with the bicycle cause usually a dog can outrun a bicycle if it really wants to. I was a pretty good rider and always had fun with the dogs but that was one big pit bull and I was glad to get away from it quickly. It would have had me if I was on a bicycle, you never want to be attacked while on the run so turning and facing the threat is the best option.


 
That thing is perfect for a winter restoration project.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> That thing is perfect for a winter restoration project.


 
What are you talking about? It runs great! brakes work to!


----------



## treeclimber101

I actually think someone throwing up all the time is pretty freaky ,what a crazy noise to hear , what are you doing to that hill planting corn ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I actually think someone throwing up all the time is pretty freaky ,what a crazy noise to hear , what are you doing to that hill planting corn ?


 
I think the dan said bulbs, so I'm assuming flowers of some sort. Not like flowers are likely to help that place too much though... kinda seems like it would be creepy as hell, like the way them damn wind chimes are creepy..

Speaking of creepy.. I know where there is this blue school bus, that's been abandoned for probaby (at least) 20 years. Some hippy or something used to live in a trailer next to it (that's locked.. another story). The windows are painted over (think dark) and its packed with his life's belongings, all the way into the isle. There's boxes of god knows what everywhere, and the whole bus and the boxes are covered with this insane writing.. scripture quotes and whatnot. I had to leave that thing. I might get back there and take some pics sometime though. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeCo said:


> Hey Ben if you have a lot more bulbs to plant a small gas powered auger would work great! Just drill a hole 3 or 4 times the bulbs diameter deep and line walkways, roadways, buildings, trees, etc. It goes real fast and all it takes spade to push dirt back over the bulbs.
> 
> What bulb are they? Daffs are best as they will come back each spring forever but tulips wind down and die after a few years. Also no critters eat daffs.
> 
> Try to get away from grid planting if you can as it doesn't look natural. Some people toss a handful of bulbs and plant them where they land.


 Yea just make the bulb is facing up ......


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

http://www.arboristsite.com/joke-funny-picture-forum/165209.htm#post2782137

I gotta link the joke I posed yesterday, just in case you don't look at the joke forum.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Weird. There is a pincher bug ,(ear-wig) in the toilet. I figured my kids would freak if they saw it, so I pee'd on it and flush. Dang thing came back up! I know it is dead but it won't flush away! Three times I flushed and it is still there! Very strange. I might have to just spoon him out.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Weird. There is a pincher bug ,(ear-wig) in the toilet. I figured my kids would freak if they saw it, so I pee'd on it and flush. Dang thing came back up! I know it is dead but it won't flush away! Three times I flushed and it is still there! Very strange. I might have to just spoon him out.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
Wow thats great , thanks for sharing ..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow thats great , thanks for sharing ..


 
You are welcome!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/joke-funny-picture-forum/165209.htm#post2782137
> 
> I gotta link the joke I posed yesterday, just in case you don't look at the joke forum.


 
Anger Management? Isn't that the place you go where they teach you how to put up with other people's bull####?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow thats great , thanks for sharing ..


 
What he is sharing is the fact that when one reaches his age, you/I/we are going to be in the same sorry mental state as he. So yes Jeff, that's for letting us know.:msp_razz:


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Hey Ben if you have a lot more bulbs to plant a small gas powered auger would work great! Just drill a hole 3 or 4 times the bulbs diameter deep and line walkways, roadways, buildings, trees, etc. It goes real fast and all it takes spade to push dirt back over the bulbs.
> 
> What bulb are they? Daffs are best as they will come back each spring forever but tulips wind down and die after a few years. Also no critters eat daffs.
> 
> Try to get away from grid planting if you can as it doesn't look natural. Some people toss a handful of bulbs and plant them where they land.




There are about 60 million bulbs... at least. They were donated because they were not fit for sale. Some kind of ratio was out of limits so they are worthless. They have a low success rate.

Each hole was filled up completely with one type of bulb and a charted. There is every kind of bulb there. They wanted to do it this was so one could walk through the plantings and be able to dig them back up later on. The flowers are to be used in other parks and municipalties in the county and so forth. Basically we are starting a farm so any help you can lend is appreciated.

I have seen a little aguer that goes on a drill gun but I think that's to small a scale for what were are doing.

We had 20 hardened criminals helping to plant by hand and rake the soil back in today. We didn't get all the holes planted because I wasn't allowed to help with the machine when the people were around and everything had to be done by hand. I was going to argue that production takes precedence but in this case I had to let it slide, it was a tough thing to do... especially since it was me who was raking the soil back in with a manual rake.

I was tempted to sneak into a buliding and act like a ghost but I think a couple of the people would have really freaked out, maybe hurt themselves or something so I didn't. A couple snackies were there in the wrong shoes and they kept going down, I figured best to chill with the antics and make sure no one did anything that would result in agony.


----------



## ducaticorse

Went to my yard this afternoon to fire up the chipper, and showed up to the gate wide open, and vehicle that didn't belong was parked hidden behind my line truck. I looked around the car, and soon realized there was blood all over it. Upon further inspection, I found what appeared to be crack cocaine bagged up and sitting on the front seat, keys in the ignition (vehicle was not running), and a wallet on the floor. 

I looked around the vehicle, and found a broken pilsner glass covered in blood. Right about that time I called the cops. They came down rolling DEEP. Come to find out there was a claimed carjacking last night in an adjacent city, and this was the car. Interesting start to my day..

Weird thing is, last yard I had my trucks at this summer in Southie, I found a dead body... This is a trend I'm not to sure that I'm happy with.......


----------



## Johndirt82

Hey Jeff, get any snow out yer way or you too low still? Its pretty deep up at Laguna, had to go winch my buddy out of a hole up there.
On a side note, Toss some TP on that bugger and he'll go down.


----------



## deevo

*3 jobs today*

Did some storm cleanup today with treeclimber57, 1 spruce tree that flattened a 15x10 steel shed, 1 50' section of a Black cherry tree caught up into another neighbouring tree in a backyard, rest of tree to be removed later this week. Then an old maple leader branch that split away and landed on an old cottage and house. Love those wind storms.....and insurance jobs! 57 got to use his new ms 200t


----------



## leadarrows

:msp_thumbdn:Paperwork:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Johndirt82 said:


> Hey Jeff, get any snow out yer way or you too low still? Its pretty deep up at Laguna, had to go winch my buddy out of a hole up there.
> On a side note, Toss some TP on that bugger and he'll go down.


 
Too low, John. Escondido, San Marcos. Thank's for the tip. It went on the fifth flush!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Well as of this morning I was looking forward to watching Daytona with a friend while enjoying some deer steaks. That got changed however when a client's father called about some storm damage in front of the house. I wanted to put it off until tomorrow, but then realized that the weather gods are calling for 3 - 6 tonight into tomorrow. So I went out, got the chipper and did the job in about 1/2 hr. Had the angles been a bit better I could have run the entire branch through the chipper. Oh well.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeCo said:


> I see now why you are planting them in patches.


 
That is my preferred method too, along with random distribution. Place the number you want in a box, then toss handsfull into the patch. The plant them upright near where they land.


----------



## Grace Tree

Finishing a week's vacation in Mobile, AL. Going from mid 70s back to 
Cleveland's snow and ice. My daughter emailed that the power was out and there was a big limb down in my back yard. My siberian elm, no doubt. I guess my first job of 2011 will be right in my back yard.
Phil


----------



## arborsoldier

I spent the afternoon yesterday cleaning up storm damage in my own yard. My poor river birch broke in half in the ice storm in late January, I also lost a part of a dogwood, lots of limbs and tops out of the sassafras grove as well as an entire sassafras. It was more of a nuisance than anything else. We spend so much time taking care of clients damage, seems like there is never time to get to your own.


----------



## treemandan

arborsoldier said:


> I spent the afternoon yesterday cleaning up storm damage in my own yard. My poor river birch broke in half in the ice storm in late January, I also lost a part of a dogwood, lots of limbs and tops out of the sassafras grove as well as an entire sassafras. It was more of a nuisance than anything else. We spend so much time taking care of clients damage, seems like there is never time to get to your own.


 
That sucks!


----------



## treemandan

I just looked at a big rotten elm, the truncks were very badly decayed and the whole thing was strung up with cables, at least 6. Its half dead and unstable as all Hell.

Its in the back yard of the building Joan Conroy rents for her interior decorator( furniture re-arranger:msp_rolleyes business. Joan has always been cool and understanding when I do work for her and we have a good professional relationship but the owners of this building practically hung up on me when I started to explain the situation.
This is a real ####ed up tree. If I cut one side and the other falls... well I ain't gonna be excepting the liablity on my part. The owners wish to stay in denial and leave it on the back burner. There really isn't any expensive targets if it falls but people do walk around the yard.
I don't mind, it will be easier to remove if its falls over but if limbs break out it gonna be ugly cause of the cables. I could get a lift in and survive doing the removal but like I said its a can a worms... an institutional size can, like what they got in resturants.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> That sucks!


 
Yeah, sure does!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Before I saw my first real ice storm, I used to wish for them when things got lean. For the past 15 or so years I have been saying that I could not wish that on anyone.

Look at how similar the breakage is. I'm sure that there is a simple compound formula that can express the relationship between load, stem diameter and length, and angle of cant to the limb. All modified by species.

Or am I repeating myself?


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Yeah, sure does!


 
Awhile back I had to go over to The Lesbian's on Frog Hollow ( man, if they ever find out I say that I done for) to deal with a birch leaning over the drive and wires from the ice. The one lead I could just reduce the crown real nice and up it went. This may be a good way to prune these little tree instead of climbing them. Just winch it down and have at it.
The other lead I had to set a rope and porty to haul it up cause whatever I cut would have dropped on the wire,plus it was higher than the first lead. I just retreived the rigging yesterday, maybe I should have left it in but I was in the process of getting the tree stuff together for the new season.



Nothing usuall, just got back from plowing. One of my new clients is an older nurse and has to be out early. The first time I went to plow them she had her car at the bottom of the drive. The drive is a doozy, nothing like Peabody's but I am like " hey, why don't you keep the car in the garage instead of down by the road?" 
The lady was walking down the drive to her car which I thought to be unaceptable.Plus the road plows were covering it in,not to mention now I can't get in.They told me they had to do that with the last plow guy. I am like " no, no, no, what is the sense of paying me when you can't drive straight outta the garage?" Hey, what's the sense of having a garge then?
It took awhile for them to grasp the fact that they could put the last plow guy's horse#### behind them. In most cases even with a small storm, like this last one, I service all my drives twice. The first is just a quicky then I come back to dress it up.You have to do this for a lot of reasons but the main one is to ensure good service. The first shot usually is .25 hours and the next is usually more.


----------



## treeman75

December 29-31, 2006 Ice Storm Follow Up Visit 
Here are some pics of a ice storm I worked. It was the craziest thing I have ever seen! It is amazing what ice can do, Busting poles and bending fence posts. You would think the wires or barb wire would break first.


----------



## arborsoldier

deevo said:


> Yeah, sure does!


 


treemandan said:


> That sucks!


 
Yeah, it was a mess. Power was out for a while, the funny thing is we didn't have any ice damage with any clients. Guess it was all isolated to where I live. The real problem, is that birch shaded the patio and screen porch.


----------



## Jumper

H2S Alive course which is a hydrogen sulphide related safety course, in prep for a new job I start up north next Monday. Nine days in the bush, five out, fly in, fly out, camp living.....


----------



## beowulf343

treeman75 said:


> December 29-31, 2006 Ice Storm Follow Up Visit
> Here are some pics of a ice storm I worked. It was the craziest thing I have ever seen! It is amazing what ice can do, Busting poles and bending fence posts. You would think the wires or barb wire would break first.



It's weird for me seeing the "devastation" from an ice storm in a region with no trees. Different.


----------



## ducaticorse

beowulf343 said:


> It's weird for me seeing the "devastation" from an ice storm in a region with no trees. Different.


 
lol


----------



## beowulf343

No, i'm not saying it's a bad thing, just not the image that pops into my mind at the term "ice storm." I think montreal in 98 when i hear ice storm and the trees that were down there, and having to cut tunnels to get down the roads.


----------



## jefflovstrom

WTF is an 'ice-storm'? I don't play video game's so I must be out of the loop!?
Jeff :msp_laugh::msp_laugh::msp_laugh:
:msp_smile:
Don' hate!


----------



## treeman75

Most of the pics were in rural Nebraska, alot of fields. There are alot more trees in the cities and towns. I worked in Grand Island and Kearney every tree had damage. Nebraska is home of Arbor Day.


----------



## beowulf343

Keep your shirt on, i didn't mean to be insulting. It's just that a major part of our line damage in ice storms is caused by trees falling on the lines and adding even more weight on top of the ice. I haven't seen many lines fall over just from ice buildup alone, although i have seen transformers fall off from ice buildup as well as cross arms breaking. But actual pole breakage from ice seems rarer, at least on the storms i've been on, and i've worked up to four inches of ice. I actually appreciated the different perspective.

Although talking to a hydro guy many years ago, he was saying they build their power infrastructure to handle an inch or two of ice.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

beowulf343 said:


> I think montreal in 98 when i hear ice storm and the trees that were down there, and having to cut tunnels to get down the roads.


 
I was up there in '98 too.


----------



## beowulf343

Mike Cantolina said:


> I was up there in '98 too.



Who wasn't. 

We were running a skidder bucket at the time, traveling with a lowboy. Cut our way into montreal, until they realized what the skidder was good for and then sent us to quebec to work offroad.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

beowulf343 said:


> Who wasn't.
> 
> We were running a skidder bucket at the time, traveling with a lowboy. Cut our way into montreal, until they realized what the skidder was good for and then sent us to quebec to work offroad.


 
Good point.

We were supposed to have a skidder bucket coming but the truck driver didn't see low lines and tore the bucket off on the way up. It was dark though.


----------



## beowulf343

Mike Cantolina said:


> Good point.
> 
> We were supposed to have a skidder bucket coming but the truck driver didn't see low lines and tore the bucket off on the way up. It was dark though.



Yikes, that's not good. It was the slowest trip i ever took. We left that friday night from syracuse, took us more than 20 hours to get to montreal, all our other crews got left at watertown. Lifting lines and cutting stuff off the roads, felt like i walked the whole way.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

The skidder was coming a couple days after us. I don't remember why now. The roads should have been cleared by then. Maybe a pole leaned over some more or something.


----------



## tree md

Here's a little of our ice damage from 07. Had to cut our way into the neighborhood. We took out like 12 trees right here with a 64 ton crane. Met a few guys from AS during that storm:

ice07 video by dino195 - Photobucket


----------



## deevo

*More storm cleanup*

Treeclimber57 and I did yesterday, large section of this maple tore off and got lodged in the neighbouring tree. Used 57's hobbs to lift and lower out the lodged part. House was 12' away and on the other side the hydro service line was about 12' as well. Rest of the tree will be coming down in the spring as it's very unbalanced now, and the large hole below where the part that tore off we removed isn't good. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## deevo

*few more*

That's 57 in the pics Having a good week, more storm damage jobs today!


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> WTF is an 'ice-storm'? I don't play video game's so I must be out of the loop!?
> Jeff :msp_laugh::msp_laugh::msp_laugh:
> :msp_smile:
> Don' hate!


 
LOL 

Well Jeff.. that stuff you put in drinks by the pool.. you know that hard cube like stuff that is semi-transparent.. just imagine rain falling from the sky for days and turning into that.. until it covers everything and is 3" thick..


----------



## TreeClimber57

beowulf343 said:


> Who wasn't.
> 
> We were running a skidder bucket at the time, traveling with a lowboy. Cut our way into montreal, until they realized what the skidder was good for and then sent us to quebec to work offroad.


 
I was there as well  Just about any guy with a chainsaw who lived within 300 miles was there  At least on the Canadian side.. lots of good Americans there too.. Lots of utility crews from all over as well in area.

If I ever get around to it.. got some pics of that.


----------



## treeman75

beowulf343 said:


> Keep your shirt on, i didn't mean to be insulting. It's just that a major part of our line damage in ice storms is caused by trees falling on the lines and adding even more weight on top of the ice. I haven't seen many lines fall over just from ice buildup alone, although i have seen transformers fall off from ice buildup as well as cross arms breaking. But actual pole breakage from ice seems rarer, at least on the storms i've been on, and i've worked up to four inches of ice. I actually appreciated the different perspective.
> 
> Although talking to a hydro guy many years ago, he was saying they build their power infrastructure to handle an inch or two of ice.


 
http://www.nppd.com/storm_center/storm_2006.pdf
My shirt is still on, I was in shock of all the damage. The sandhills of Neb there is nothing you can see as far as the eye can see! I stopped at a place were the population sign said 1 not kidding! It was a bar and gas&food place the old boy there said you can watch your dog runaway for days! It is the least populated county in the US, Cherry county. Not much has changed on the ranches the last 100 years, those are real cowboys out there!


----------



## treeman75

Off to trim up 5 ash trees.


----------



## deevo

*More storm work*

Tree climber 57 and I once again, nothing too tricky. Only thing was it had a steel roof, not much snow on it, so it was slippery in spots! :msp_lol:Good place for a hydrant eh? They had 3 empty Kegs out back! Used the black cherry for rigging and a tie in point.


----------



## treeman82

Today I had planned to run some errands. However the phone rang before I could get out. About a year and a half ago I looked at a sugar maple, told the people that it had to be either end of summer during a drought, or dead of winter with frozen ground. So today they call up wanting the job done before the spring thaw, which is rapidly approaching. I head over there later in the day, and call up a buddy of mine who comes down to plow me out a spot to work. Tell the client I'll be there tomorrow, and they start moaning about damage to the lawn. It's not my fault that they didn't give the go till the end of winter, or that part of their lawn is an old swamp!


----------



## Jumper

Had some jerk Peace Officer cop wanne be come running after me barking about me smoking dope in the Milner Parking Garage downtown. Ironically I was on my way to a pre employment drug test......

My only crime if you want to call it that was I stopped about a minute at the door to the garage to put my laptop in my carrybag, and to get my winter coat out. And that is where he jumped to the wrong conclusion. I have said it before and I will say it now, there is a signifigant percentage of people that get into uniformed occupations because it puffs them up, otherwise they would be nothings in life.

Someone had been smoking dope in the garage but it certainly was not me!


----------



## treeman82

What a miserable day. Best we could do was have the chipper ~200' from the base of the tree. Winch definately helped, but man did it SUCK. The lady came out constantly to inspect everything. Only thing she didn't come out for was to hand me the check. I had to go up to the house for that. Not a fun day.


----------



## ropensaddle

twisters rolled north about 7 miles and south about five miles of me may twist some work up soon.


----------



## treemandan

Jumper said:


> Had some jerk Peace Officer cop wanne be come running after me barking about me smoking dope in the Milner Parking Garage downtown. Ironically I was on my way to a pre employment drug test......
> 
> My only crime if you want to call it that was I stopped about a minute at the door to the garage to put my laptop in my carrybag, and to get my winter coat out. And that is where he jumped to the wrong conclusion. I have said it before and I will say it now, there is a signifigant percentage of people that get into uniformed occupations because it puffs them up, otherwise they would be nothings in life.
> 
> Someone had been smoking dope in the garage but it certainly was not me!


 


It wasn't me either, could have been, but it wasn't and I hear ya on the other thing!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> What a miserable day. Best we could do was have the chipper ~200' from the base of the tree. Winch definately helped, but man did it SUCK. The lady came out constantly to inspect everything. Only thing she didn't come out for was to hand me the check. I had to go up to the house for that. Not a fun day.


 
That is not surprising, I mean it is, but it isn't. Hey, maybe you should pay her for surpervising?:msp_huh:


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> That's 57 in the pics Having a good week, more storm damage jobs today!


 
aaah, ol' 57, you can put that on anything!


----------



## ducaticorse

Got soaked (in more ways than one) taking down an oak with a 60ft main trunk in the middle of a parking lot. Used a silver mpl to to crane the blocks off and into my F600 dump. Miserable day.


----------



## Jumper

*Letter sent to Mayor, my Alderman, Head of Corporate Security(who control POS)*



treemandan said:


> It wasn't me either, could have been, but it wasn't and I hear ya on the other thing!:msp_sneaky:



XXXXX XX Street
Edmonton, Alberta 
25 February 2011


At 1300 hrs yesterday, 24 February, I left the Milner Library where I had been using the net to send a couple of email messages, and headed downstairs towards the Pedway and the LRT. The washroom on the lower level was locked, and thus I stopped by the entry door of the parking garage for about one minute to put my laptop in my carry bag and to put on my outdoor clothing which had been in the bag. I did notice an odour that smelled like marijuana in the area when I first entered the garage.
I then headed towards the Churchill Station via the garage, and was about two thirds of the way there when someone behind me was yelling at me to stop. I turned about and was set upon by an extremely agitated Peace Officer who demanded to know in a most unacceptable tone words to the effect , “What were you smoking back there” , and when I said nothing, he got even more agitated with my response. 
I told him I had nothing more to say to him, and had done nothing wrong, and turned to walk away. At this point he grabbed me by the right shoulder and turned me about. Let me be perfectly clear that NOBODY touches me without my permission, which he certainly did not have. At this point I had had enough of this foul excuse for a Peace Officer and let him have it both barrels, stating in no uncertain terms I do not even smoke, let alone cannabis, and he certainly could have ascertained this from my breath. He demanded to know where I worked, to which I responded that was no business of his, and then started to yell at me about staying out of the parking garages and how defensive I was. I would suggest anyone falsely accused of smoking marijuana would be defensive at a minimum, let alone under the circumstances I was accused, basically his word against mine, and everyone knows who usually wins in those cases where there are no other witnesses.
By this point I really had enough of this abuse and harassment, and turned and walked away a second time towards the LRT. For whatever reason(the right action on his part finally) he decided to let the matter drop while mouthing off at me while I continued to the LRT. I did call him two words related to fornication and his anal orifice as I walked away, which he deserved. 
I do not live in a police state, and I do not use cannabis and never have. Even if I had been smoking such in the garage, the unprofessional conduct of this officer escalated our interaction from the get go. There are ways of interacting initially with the public, law abiding and not, that do not involve accusing one of a crime, however minor, in the confrontational and harassing tone that I was subjected to. As for being touched, he is very lucky that someone with less control did not escalate the situation to a physical assault. I am curious as to with what evidence he concluded that it was me who was responsible for the odour.
I do not know the identity of this individual as I did not want to escalate the situation further by demanding it as is my right, but examination of your patrol records should indicate who was working in this area, a white Caucasian male about 35 years of age, perhaps 5’9”. 
I have worked closely with Peace Officers in a transit environment, and I am certain the guidelines for escalating interactions of this nature were broken. Honey attracts bees more than vinegar in my personal experience.
Let me be also perfectly clear, I will continue to use the public Pedways and Garage under the Milner Library and elsewhere when and where I chose. I have done nothing wrong to warrant being ordered to stay out.
I want an explanation and an apology. As I am out of town, further correspondence by email is recommended.
If you wish a confirmation I do not smoke marijuana, I am more than willing to release the results of the employment related drug test conducted by Align, any related costs to be borne by the City, which I was en route to yesterday, when so improperly interrupted in your garage.




Mitch XXXXXXX
[email protected]
780-XXX-XXXX


----------



## Jumper

*And if that was not enough excitement yesterday, this morning on the LRT...*

If not enough excitement yesterday aft, was on the way downtown on the LRT at 1000 hrs , when I distinctly heard a young girl say no twice to the man who was sitting next to her, then the woman across the aisle started to complain about his inappropriate comments. He got rather belligerent with her and swing his hands her direction. I stepped in and had a rather one sided chat with him.

And when he flapped his jowls and hands in my direction I yelled at him calling him a pervert, predator and dirty old man (he was older than me) which kind of aroused all the wrong type of attention with the rest of the pax in the car. Kind of shut him up right quick, and we were at Churchill station, and I, the lady and the young girl, good looking kid about 14 on her way to school got off. This creep was propositioning her! I did tell her if that ever happened again, do not sit and take it, move away and if that does not work start to scream at the top of your lungs. The lady thanked me for getting involved. Creepy people in this city! I got out of there quick, the last thing I wanted is another interaction with an Edmonton Peace Officer who patrol the ETS.LOL


----------



## treemandan

Jumper said:


> If not enough excitement yesterday aft, was on the way downtown on the LRT at 1000 hrs , when I distinctly heard a young girl say no twice to the man who was sitting next to her, then the woman across the aisle started to complain about his inappropriate comments. He got rather belligerent with her and swing his hands her direction. I stepped in and had a rather one sided chat with him.
> 
> And when he flapped his jowls and hands in my direction I yelled at him calling him a pervert, predator and dirty old man (he was older than me) which kind of aroused all the wrong type of attention with the rest of the pax in the car. Kind of shut him up right quick, and we were at Churchill station, and I, the lady and the young girl, good looking kid about 14 on her way to school got off. This creep was propositioning her! I did tell her if that ever happened again, do not sit and take it, move away and if that does not work start to scream at the top of your lungs. The lady thanked me for getting involved. Creepy people in this city! I got out of there quick, the last thing I wanted is another interaction with an Edmonton Peace Officer who patrol the ETS.LOL


 
I'll bet you can't wait to start yer new job and get away from the insanity.


----------



## Jumper

treemandan said:


> I'll bet you can't wait to start yer new job and get away from the insanity.



The thought had crossed my mind a few times. I am going to drink "several" beers tonight as the camp I will be living in nine days at a pop is dry. I am working on a Habitat for Humanity house being constructed nearby tomorrow, thank goodness the projected wind chill is not -40F as it was this morning.


----------



## treemandan

Jumper said:


> The thought had crossed my mind a few times. I am going to drink "several" beers tonight as the camp I will be living in nine days at a pop is dry. I am working on a Habitat for Humanity house being constructed nearby tomorrow, thank goodness the projected wind chill is not -40F as it was this morning.


 
Rep sent. And if I had a tape-recorder I could prove some police officers constanty contradict themsleves, offer untrue legal advise , make their own rules and act like Gestopo agents.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Jumper said:


> Let me be perfectly clear that NOBODY touches me without my permission, which he certainly did not have.



I had a similar incident many years ago when I was younger, larger and very short hair, near shaved. I was in a pissy mood from work and a beat cop snatched me by the sleeve and said "I'm talking to you!" 

Turning an about face I went all DI on him, there is an unmistakable tone and cadence they use, made famous by Gunny Ermey. "I did NOT spend 9 years in the U-nited States MARINE CORPS to be manhandle by law enforcement!" 

it sorta just snapped out, my jaw was thrust out, head forward, both hands on hips...so lucky I was. I had had the habit of slamming people into the wall.

HE got all big eyed and "sorry sir, i thought you were someone else."

"Thankyou ver'y much. " as i walked off looking for a drink..... wondering when it was I had grown up?????


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> twisters rolled north about 7 miles and south about five miles of me may twist some work up soon.


 
That's nuts! Ever been in one?


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had to buy a new shed every year where I grew up. One time, our little doggie was taken away.
Jeff


----------



## Jumper

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Turning an about face I went all DI on him, there is an unmistakable tone and cadence they use, made famous by Gunny Ermey. "I did NOT spend 9 years in the U-nited States MARINE CORPS to be manhandle by law enforcement!"
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I did not do TI the USMC but I think I learned to use my voice on occasion (usually when someone was about to do something really stupid like get injured or killed) with more than eight years in the Airborne and SSF. Which is exactly what happened when he grabbed me. I normally and pretty quiet and mellow BTW, this fool just pressed all the wrong buttons.
> 
> Getting my BP down to a quasi normal level at the medical (and drug test) I was on my way to was a bit of a trial......
> 
> And I had a wonderful day working for Habitat for Humanity doing a poor imitation of carpentry work making balcony railings and also installing fencing. .....it was beautiful this aft after a rather windy morning, and the temps are supposed to drop off the scale again tomorrow for a week. Lunch is always provided and today was takeout chinese "for 30".


----------



## Jumper

treemandan said:


> That's nuts! Ever been in one?



I had a very close encounter with the Barrie, Ontario Tornado ( a F4) of 31 May 1985. Not good.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1985_Barrie_tornado_outbreak#The_Northern_Supercell


----------



## treeman82

Picked up a couple checks today... so that was good. Found out a little about a competitors pricing... another plus.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Jumper said:


> I had a very close encounter with the Barrie, Ontario Tornado ( a F4) of 31 May 1985. Not good.
> 
> 1985 Barrie tornado outbreak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Yep .. remember that one well. Scared the crap out of me as I was there when it happened.. all be it I was not in the center of it (maybe 2 miles away). My father in law was however, and had his truck written off as a result of it.. all windows taken out of truck.. paint literally blasted off.. he was down on floor under dash during the whole event. I had been only married 4 years at time.. still a young buck.. did not yet have any kids of my own - daughter born following year.

Then we had another one north of me just last year.. 

2010 tornado

On June 23, 2010, Midland was struck by an F2 tornado, causing $15 million in damage. The most significant damage was reported at Smith's Camp, a trailer park at the south end of the town, where several mobile homes were completely destroyed. At one point for the first time in 25 years, Emergency Management of Ontario upgraded Environment Canada's Tornado warning to an extreme severe weather warning called "Red Alert" which was issued for most of Southern Ontario's cottage country due to the approaching severe weather and the possibilty of violent tornadoes, therefore asking residents in the area to seek shelter. In addition, a State of emergency was also declared in Midland. While electrical service was knocked out for a time, there were no fatalities caused by the storm.


But overall not too common around here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

beowulf343 said:


> It's weird for me seeing the "devastation" from an ice storm in a region with no trees. Different.


 
When you have so little, you cherish what you have. In those regions, you hear them call the cattle pond a lake.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> That's nuts! Ever been in one?


 
Well; I have seen quite a few in the distance and drove through a small one the car was moving like it was on ice. I looked to one side the trees were laying away, the other side they were going opposite, then a guardrail was thrown in front of my vehicle. I have worked at ground zero of many and seen straw thrown through bricks and other weird deals.


----------



## dh1984

well i took and trimed 2 trees for my cusen and got paid in a poulan 295 farmhand saw.and then i got a other job while i was doin those 2. and i have to go and look at it and see what i think.but she told it was a big red oak and the last guy gave her a price of 1500 and she sad who ever cutts it can have the wood.so i might have to go and take a look and see how big the tree is.


----------



## Jumper

TreeClimber57 said:


> But overall not too common around here.



But they happen often enough that people should be aware of their potential. This one killed 27 people here in Edmonton in 1987.

Edmonton Tornado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And south of town in 2000, 12 dead.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Lake,_Alberta_Tornado

And my Grandfather's barn in rural Massawippi, Que was flattened by one in 1937, the house stood. My mother remembers being under the kitchen table;she was six. Fortunately it was summer and most of the animals were in the pasture.


----------



## Jumper

Flew up to Conklin, Alberta from Edmonton to start a new job at Christina Lake with CENOVUS. -35F outside here a present, a little on the chilly side for March 1st which definately is in like a lion. First order of biz is an orientation briefing at 0700.


----------



## Jumper

Jumper said:


> Flew up to Conklin, Alberta from Edmonton to start a new job at Christina Lake with CENOVUS. -35F outside here a present, a little on the chilly side for March 1st which definately is in like a lion. First order of biz is an orientation briefing at 0700.




Discovered I am the third person to hold this job down in less than six months which I think makes a statement. At $500 a day I hope I last that long!


----------



## treemandan

Jumper said:


> Discovered I am the third person to hold this job down in less than six months which I think makes a statement. At $500 a day I hope I last that long!


 
keep yer eyes peeled.


----------



## TreeBot

tree md said:


> Here's a little of our ice damage from 07. Had to cut our way into the neighborhood. We took out like 12 trees right here with a 64 ton crane. Met a few guys from AS during that storm:
> 
> ice07 video by dino195 - Photobucket



That place looks familiar!


----------



## tree md

TreeBot said:


> That place looks familiar!


 
Yea, if I could get the dam climber to do some work!!! 


Call me turkey.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> Picked up a couple checks today... so that was good. Found out a little about a competitors pricing... another plus.


 
Signed one the other day, client hands me all the bids from the others!
"Normally, I don't do this, but I'm getting a good vibe from you"?
Cool Beans
2 out of the 3 legit guys were real close, but I was 120 more than them, then, my buddy Nick was like 2gs higher? Must not wanted to do it!
Going to call him and ask him, hoping he didn't see something that I missed!

Bid another one for 1500, they went with the 275! wow! wtf!


----------



## Natewood

Got a call to look at a job another tree "service" started and couldn't finish. Get to the site and find out he got 50% deposit and took two six inch limbs off a 50" silver maple in a backyard.Come to find out its a local crackhead climber that is working out of a saturn. No ins. and he slanders us legit companies all the time.Still not sure who's worse the homeowner for allowing him on the property or him for taking a job he knew he couldn't do.Either way its hurtful to our industry.
Funny thing is I gave him a price to do the tree and it was almost the same as the crackheads.but now he'll pay fifty percent more bc he gave the douche that deposit.makes me shake my head. His logic was he called the four most prominent companies and they were way too expensive. they were mostly munincipality and utility contractors ( davey, aspluhnd ect) so he goes completly the other way and hires the hack.Wow At least he still has his house in one piece....

Ps... I think I'm gonna go back and take pics you'd never believe a guy with two chainsaws and a forty foot climbing line thought he could take this on.


----------



## treemandan

Natewood said:


> Got a call to look at a job another tree "service" started and couldn't finish. Get to the site and find out he got 50% deposit and took two six inch limbs off a 50" silver maple in a backyard.Come to find out its a local crackhead climber that is working out of a saturn. No ins. and he slanders us legit companies all the time.Still not sure who's worse the homeowner for allowing him on the property or him for taking a job he knew he couldn't do.Either way its hurtful to our industry.
> Funny thing is I gave him a price to do the tree and it was almost the same as the crackheads.but now he'll pay fifty percent more bc he gave the douche that deposit.makes me shake my head. His logic was he called the four most prominent companies and they were way too expensive. they were mostly munincipality and utility contractors ( davey, aspluhnd ect) so he goes completly the other way and hires the hack.Wow At least he still has his house in one piece....
> 
> Ps... I think I'm gonna go back and take pics you'd never believe a guy with two chainsaws and a forty foot climbing line thought he could take this on.


 
Well, I remember what it was like when I only had two saws and 40 feet of line, I still finished what I started, did it well and got paid after it was done.


So I was headed out of the neighbor hood when Dina Jenny stopped me and started crying about how her husband broke his saw trying to cut the medium sized poplar logs I gave them for free. She is acting like I HAVE to do something because she says so and she is all upset. She was actually trying to hand me " the business" over this saying how the logs are sinking into her yard and making a mess. 
Hey, she told me her husband could handle it and I told her I usually get 50 bucks a load of that precious poplar. Imagine my reaction when she starts demanding I cut them.
I had actually gone over awhile back when she first started crying and cut some of it up but it was frozen to the ground so I couldn't roll em. Maybe I will just go and take them back.


----------



## Natewood

Yeah, I started small too but I never screwed anyone or took on jobs that I knew I couldn't accomplish. last fall he got stuck in an ash tree 30ft off the ground and the firefighters had to get him out. i really dont think he's even close to taking on this tree even on a good day.And to do it safely he'll need a line three times that length and a rigging line or two


----------



## Natewood

and isn't it always the freebies that always come back to kick us??!! I'm scared to do charity work now I feel like I get punished for it!! lol


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Signed one the other day, client hands me all the bids from the others!
> "Normally, I don't do this, but I'm getting a good vibe from you"?
> Cool Beans
> 2 out of the 3 legit guys were real close, but I was 120 more than them, then, my buddy Nick was like 2gs higher? Must not wanted to do it!
> Going to call him and ask him, hoping he didn't see something that I missed!
> 
> Bid another one for 1500, they went with the 275! wow! wtf!


 I lov e discrepancies that large... I bid a tree for 950 this season, one large outfit came in at 1400, and someone came in at 400. In all honesty, the 400 wouldn't have covered cost for the day. Don't know how some people operate viable companies giving the numbers that they do....


----------



## treevet

Got a call at 5:30 on this tree that fell next to the yellow house. It is baffling how it missed the house and porch. HO's and daughter were in bedroom on 2nd floor right under the limbs of the tree which touched inwards from the chimney.

All I can say is they go to church and it is right across from the church. Couple of other picts from recent work too. This td scored 5300 beans.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Got a call at 5:30 on this tree that fell next to the yellow house. It is baffling how it missed the house and porch. HO's and daughter were in bedroom on 2nd floor right under the limbs of the tree which touched inwards from the chimney.
> 
> All I can say is they go to church and it is right across from the church. Couple of other picts from recent work too. This td scored 5300 beans.


 
Nice work Vet.


----------



## treemandan

Natewood said:


> Yeah, I started small too but I never screwed anyone or took on jobs that I knew I couldn't accomplish. last fall he got stuck in an ash tree 30ft off the ground and the firefighters had to get him out. i really dont think he's even close to taking on this tree even on a good day.And to do it safely he'll need a line three times that length and a rigging line or two


 
Does the fire dept charge for that?

Really though, a good way to learn to climb is doing 80 foot trees with a 40 foot rope. Just don't #### up.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Nice work Vet.


 
Thanks Danno. We gonna yank the oak behind that one next week (after they fix the upheaved drive). About the same size trunk, first one was 51 inch measured dbh (3' up). This one is all rotten on the blue house side which means dead roots. This one I have removed a lot of dead limbs (on the rotton trunk side ofcourse) so not so big of canopy but the main issue.....it is not laying on the ground and is between the 2 houses.

Nice not to have to pay for a crane or wait for one. Gonna prob bill about 55 hun. No quote asked for on either one.


----------



## tree MDS

Good work vet.

Nice to see the new crane out and working!


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> I lov e discrepancies that large... I bid a tree for 950 this season, one large outfit came in at 1400, and someone came in at 400. In all honesty, the 400 wouldn't have covered cost for the day. Don't know how some people operate viable companies giving the numbers that they do....


 
I bid a reasonable bid on a property on local country club for childhood friends of the wife. Thought I was friends too. Two and half day job in slow season. Expected the call and never got it.

Worked for them for 25 years until recently when new guy took over country club I used to have after I quit drinking and smoking weed with the super. Wife HO told my wife I overbid by $3,000 dollars. Real bad for the rep lol.

They worked for 3 days with 3 men at what musta been $300 a day total.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Good work vet.
> 
> Nice to see the new crane out and working!


 
Thanks MDS. We had it out a buncha times and are madly in love with it.

We both went and got legal (CDL's) a few weeks ago to get ready and I had to learn to drive a 10 speed Eaton. Not easy.


----------



## treevet

How can I have brown "A" thingy's up there and yellow ones and....... no grey thingy's inbetween like Danno's got?

What does it even mean?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Thanks MDS. We had it out a buncha times and are madly in love with it.
> 
> We both went and got legal (CDL's) a few weeks ago to get ready and I had to learn to drive a 10 speed Eaton. Not easy.



Good ol Eatons! I hate those shifter nobs that they put on, they just dont feel right!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Signed one the other day, client hands me all the bids from the others!
> "Normally, I don't do this, but I'm getting a good vibe from you"?
> Cool Beans
> 2 out of the 3 legit guys were real close, but I was 120 more than them, then, my buddy Nick was like 2gs higher? Must not wanted to do it!
> Going to call him and ask him, hoping he didn't see something that I missed!
> 
> Bid another one for 1500, they went with the 275! wow! wtf!


 
Hey beany, saw you over on "House" while I was lurking on their "why we better than any other forums?" thread. (25 pages?)

You give up on them? They a bunch of back stabbers on private inside forum, then they try to gang on you. They take pride in calling themselves hacks. That thread was really pathetic....."We're better than (fill in..mostly AS) ain't we skwerl?....hell yeah....we real smart and don't smell too bad either".


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Good ol Eatons! I hate those shifter nobs that they put on, they just dont feel right!


 
I know.....like palmin a baseball.


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> 2 out of the 3 legit guys were real close, but I was 120 more than them, then, my buddy Nick was like 2gs higher? Must not wanted to do it!
> Going to call him and ask him, hoping he didn't see something that I missed!


 
Well I figured out why my biddy bid it so hi, customer is a PITA. Keeps coming out asking Q's about stuff that has nothing to do with anything. Old and lonely, just wants to talk!
No sir, I do not do driveways!
No sir, I know nothing of HAM radios
No sir, I never flew a plane when I was in Marines!
It goes on
"Dont let me keep ya" he says
Wanted to yell at him and tell him to leave me alone, but I kept my happy face on.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I know.....like palmin a baseball.



Maybe you can swap it out for one of them chrome skull deals with the red eyes or something..


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Well I figured out why my biddy bid it so hi, customer is a PITA. Keeps coming out asking Q's about stuff that has nothing to do with anything. Old and lonely, just wants to talk!


 
No offense, but I deal with those types on a regular basis during the season, I see it as part of my job. It can be annoying though..


----------



## deevo

*Bucket truck*

Treeclimber 57 is enr to Penn right now to pickup a new to him bucket truck from a member on here! (pending inspection) 60' altec forestry package. Hopefully everything goes well at the border for him, and they don't do a strip search or anything crazy!. If you see a white little suzuki rental car bombing down towards the Pittsburgh way with Ontario plates that'll be him.....shouldn't be too hard to miss! Or on the way back......truck is blue/white! Have a safe trip 57!:msp_flapper: I got a call to remove 2 leaning 70' pines by a cottage on Georgian Bay last night, all the high winds we have been getting here lately are making peoples #$% pucker! Been good business for us though!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you can swap it out for one of them chrome skull deals with the red eyes or something..


 
then I'd forget the shift pattern in a matter of seconds lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Hey beany, saw you over on "House" while I was lurking on their "why we better than any other forums?" thread. (25 pages?)
> 
> You give up on them? They a bunch of back stabbers on private inside forum, then they try to gang on you. They take pride in calling themselves hacks. That thread was really pathetic....."We're better than (fill in..mostly AS) ain't we skwerl?....hell yeah....we real smart and don't smell too bad either".


 
Actually dont have time to keep up with all of them, so I just stay here. Went over there to check it out.
Not down with the war between MB and Darin Thats why I took a break from all of it, dont want to get pulled in. Thought there would be less fighting


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> Treeclimber 57 is enr to Penn right now to pickup a new to him bucket truck from a member on here! (pending inspection) 60' altec forestry package. Hopefully everything goes well at the border for him, and they don't do a strip search or anything crazy!. If you see a white little suzuki rental car bombing down towards the Pittsburgh way with Ontario plates that'll be him.....shouldn't be too hard to miss! Or on the way back......truck is blue/white! Have a safe trip 57!:msp_flapper: I got a call to remove 2 leaning 70' pines by a cottage on Georgian Bay last night, all the high winds we have been getting here lately are making peoples #$% pucker! Been good business for us though!



nothin better than a puckered up potential client after a good blow.umpkin2:

chaching


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Actually dont have time to keep up with all of them, so I just stay here. Went over there to check it out.
> Not down with the war between MB and Darin Thats why I took a break from all of it, dont want to get pulled in. Thought there would be less fighting


 
there's fighting here?

what thread, where, when? :msp_cool:


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> nothin better than a puckered up potential client after a good blow.umpkin2:
> 
> chaching


 
Yep for sure! I'll try and get some pics, owner just wants it on the ground, no clean up! He's retired, and has ms-361 and is itching to use it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> there's fighting here?
> 
> what thread, where, when? :msp_cool:



Now dont get me wrong, when you , Jeff and JPS start throwin knowledge at each other, I love that!, lota stuff to learn from you elders that ya cant find in a book!
Its the "ima come there and kick your...." that drives me nuts.


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> Yep for sure! I'll try and get some pics, owner just wants it on the ground, no clean up! He's retired, and has ms-361 and is itching to use it!


 
haha love when they just bought a saw


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Now dont get me wrong, when you , Jeff and JPS start throwin knowledge at each other, I love that!, lota stuff to learn from you elders that ya cant find in a book!
> Its the "ima come there and kick your...." that drives me nuts.


 
yeah I agree with that. but you go on any forum and there is fighting. most of em (forums) started from fighting on here and you can tell they wish they could come back to the big pond but burnt their bridges.


----------



## treevet

off to the grind. hava good day.


----------



## Natewood

treemandan said:


> Does the fire dept charge for that?
> 
> Really though, a good way to learn to climb is doing 80 foot trees with a 40 foot rope. Just don't #### up.


 
The fire department can charge under their discresion.Never heard of one really charging and most of ours are town funded so the taxpayers just eat it....
Why do you think a short rope is good for a big tree??? top dedicate himself to the TD?? lol Great way for a rookie to get himself in even more trouble in my opinion.Heck I was glad when I found out his rope was so short bc I thought he wasn't gonna be tying past twenty feet(drt) lol


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Got a call at 5:30 on this tree that fell next to the yellow house. It is baffling how it missed the house and porch. HO's and daughter were in bedroom on 2nd floor right under the limbs of the tree which touched inwards from the chimney.
> 
> All I can say is they go to church and it is right across from the church. Couple of other picts from recent work too. This td scored 5300 beans.


 
Hold up..... You got $5300 bucks to remove a tree that was already on the ground? I missed something here....


----------



## treemandan

Natewood said:


> The fire department can charge under their discresion.Never heard of one really charging and most of ours are town funded so the taxpayers just eat it....
> Why do you think a short rope is good for a big tree??? top dedicate himself to the TD?? lol Great way for a rookie to get himself in even more trouble in my opinion.Heck I was glad when I found out his rope was so short bc I thought he wasn't gonna be tying past twenty feet(drt) lol


 
I didn't say a short rope was good for a big tree I said climbing 80 foot trees with a 40 foot rope is a good way to learn. I mean you better be careful like that. Its was something of a joke but in reality not a good practice.

Even though I still see some some crazy TD artists with short ropes I use the proper length rope these days.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I didn't say a short rope was good for a big tree I said climbing 80 foot trees with a 40 foot rope is a good way to learn. I mean you better be careful like that. Its was something of a joke but in reality not a good practice.
> 
> Even though I still see some some crazy TD artists with short ropes I use the proper length rope these days.


 
Awwwww heck who needs them pesky ropes anyway, I mean you got a buck strap  















































Note: this was merely a joke if your new please don't attempt to climb with nothing but a strap&saddle.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Hold up..... You got $5300 bucks to remove a tree that was already on the ground? I missed something here....


 
yup, 2 solid days of craning (billed the crane like a rental) and trucking and we dropped it on somebody's property on the next street. Third day of clean up, hauling, lawn repairs (craters). busted schit everywhere. must hit like a flyswatter. don't believe it I will fax you yesterday's deposit slip with act. # blocked out.

this was a VERY large tree. lot of stuff gone in pict. Stump was about 12'


----------



## treeman82

Too cold to work today, so I dropped off a brand new wire core flip line for the local vo-tech school. It came with the 600' spool of PI I bought in the fall, so I figured if I'm not gonna use it, maybe they can?


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> yup, 2 solid days of craning (billed the crane like a rental) and trucking and we dropped it on somebody's property on the next street. Third day of clean up, hauling, lawn repairs (craters). busted schit everywhere. must hit like a flyswatter. don't believe it I will fax you yesterday's deposit slip with act. # blocked out.
> 
> this was a VERY large tree. lot of stuff gone in pict. Stump was about 12'


 
I believe. Didn't realize the scope of the "disaster" LOL....


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> yup, 2 solid days of craning (billed the crane like a rental) and trucking and we dropped it on somebody's property on the next street. Third day of clean up, hauling, lawn repairs (craters). busted schit everywhere. must hit like a flyswatter. don't believe it I will fax you yesterday's deposit slip with act. # blocked out.
> 
> this was a VERY large tree. lot of stuff gone in pict. Stump was about 12'


 
I believed ya! The stump itself is a bit of work plus I figured you guys would eat half the profits in burgers each day.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> No offense, but I deal with those types on a regular basis during the season, I see it as part of my job. It can be annoying though..


 
You have to let them know when you are working you can't be bothered like that but its always good to talk.


----------



## Natewood

treeman82 said:


> Too cold to work today, so I dropped off a brand new wire core flip line for the local vo-tech school. It came with the 600' spool of PI I bought in the fall, so I figured if I'm not gonna use it, maybe they can?


 
I wish i had that luxury!! it was eight degrees this morning we went out by the lake(windy) to prune nine trees. there were three huge silvers in the front50+ dbh I have to climb that have never been touched before. I spent all day in them and i still gotta go back and do one more tomorrow!! the bucket got the other six....


----------



## Natewood

treemandan said:


> I didn't say a short rope was good for a big tree I said climbing 80 foot trees with a 40 foot rope is a good way to learn. I mean you better be careful like that. Its was something of a joke but in reality not a good practice.
> 
> Even though I still see some some crazy TD artists with short ropes I use the proper length rope these days.


 
Lol that reminds me years ago when I was a contract climber and let my reputation get to my head. if i can get the tree on the ground with one tankful,why take up a long rope?The first time i had to stomp down humbled me!! 
My climber actually takes the rope up the tree with him coiled so if he needs it he has it but its not in the way. A little too much weight to take up voluntarily for me


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> I believe. Didn't realize the scope of the "disaster" LOL....


 
Well....plus I don't have to live in the same economic realm you may exist in.

I bid in the upper echelon of bids and with my experience.and equipment.....I can make a living there. You may get there SOME day lol. good luck


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I believed ya! The stump itself is a bit of work plus I figured you guys would eat half the profits in burgers each day.


 
better than drinkin em danno :liquor:hic hic lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Awwwww heck who needs them pesky ropes anyway, I mean you got a buck strap




On an 80 to hundred footer I generally gonna take up a 120 to 150 ft line AND a 80 appx ft rope. If you go out on an big lateral you don't hafta do all that silly re direct stuff. I take 2 cl lines up in most big trees.

Lost of newbies gotta get the biggest climb line in the store to try to impress the salesman when he probably part times at McDonalds. Then they gonna climb a 50 foot tree with spaghetti all over the ground. Climbing with the mass in a backpack....that is the new thang in vogue.....stoooopit












































Note: this was merely a joke if your new please don't attempt to climb with nothing but a strap&saddle.[/QUOTE]


----------



## treeman75

I have been waiting for this day for over a month! I get to use my mini tomarrow on a tree job! I hope I can sleep tonight! Yes I am that excited!! I will take some pics.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> On an 80 to hundred footer I generally gonna take up a 120 to 150 ft line AND a 80 appx ft rope. If you go out on an big lateral you don't hafta do all that silly re direct stuff. I take 2 cl lines up in most big trees.
> 
> Lost of newbies gotta get the biggest climb line in the store to try to impress the salesman when he probably part times at McDonalds. Then they gonna climb a 50 foot tree with spaghetti all over the ground. Climbing with the mass in a backpack....that is the new thang in vogue.....stoooopit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: this was merely a joke if your new please don't attempt to climb with nothing but a strap&saddle.


[/QUOTE]

that's kinda wierd. I did not post that


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> I have been waiting for this day for over a month! I get to use my mini tomarrow on a tree job! I hope I can sleep tonight! Yes I am that excited!! I will take some pics.


 
most of us know just how you feel


----------



## treevet

decent UFC card on Versus for free about to start tonight


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> yeah I agree with that. but you go on any forum and there is fighting. most of em (forums) started from fighting on here and you can tell they wish they could come back to the big pond but burnt their bridges.


 
word


----------



## treeman82

Today was EXCELLENT.

Talked with my worker yesterday afternoon, we're working today. Spoke with my client, we'll be there today.

Phone rings yesterday after I spoke with worker AND client... crane company is sending an estimator out tomorrow at 10:00. I've been waiting for them for almost a month. However when I originally asked them to come out I explained that there was no rush... when you've got somebody in the area and have time we'll go look... so this was fine by me, the planned job was only 4 hrs MAX. Do some BS work in the morning, and after the estimator comes out we'll go do the job. I explained my work situation to one of the bosses... if the estimator will be out at 10, that's fine... but he has to be there at 10 or it's gonna be a problem.

This morning we're in the truck, going from breakfast to the first job. I call a buddy up to BS for a minute, he has a job for me to come look at. Ok, we head down to where the job was... coincidentally less than 5 min from where the estimator was going to be prior to seeing me. Crane would make the job. So I call the estimator on his cell... he shows up at 9:30. Great, good. 

The estimator was running behind. Apparently he was supposed to be at this nearby appointment at 8:30 to meet about some big construction project, well he didn't get there till 10. Says he'll be an hour... I said fine, we'll move to 11. The SOB didn't get to me until 12:30! By the time we finished, it was 1:15 / 1:30 and therefore too late to start the job I had planned. I spoke with his boss and told them to NEVER send him again. I understood that I had put probably another 20 min onto his day, but I couldn't accept the guy being 2 1/2 hrs late.

Honestly, if your first appointment is at 8:30, how are you 1 1/2 hrs late? If you're 2 1/2 hrs late for a 10:00 appointment, how do you expect to have a job at the end of the day?


----------



## treeman75

Cleaned up a job from yesterday and got to use my mini.


----------



## ropensaddle

been bustin my butt sorry forgot the cam


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Cleaned up a job from yesterday and got to use my mini.


 
nice job tm75, the mini/grapple/dumptrailer combo is grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> been bustin my butt sorry forgot the cam


 
I've been sittin on mine, this homework stuff sucks. Ca(C2H3O2)2.....


----------



## Reg

Today I had to prune remove some large horizontal limbs from a mature beech tree over a school building, for Bryan who owns a small tree service company about an hours drive from me. A little time to set up the rigging but plane sailing from there onwards. Previous to that we've had 4 days felling chipping and winching about 100 pines on a hillside. Hard work, but refreshing in that there were no roads, traffic, pedestrians, objectionable neighbours or subjective specifications....give me that all week every week.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Reg said:


> A little time to set up the rigging but plane sailing from there onwards.


 
Those are the ones i love. People may gripe about how long it takes to start getting the wood down, but when they realize that prep-work leads to efficiencies, the crying goes away.


----------



## Jumper

Help install 12 window at a Habitat for Humanity build site not far from home....fly north back to the oil patch Monday at 1815 hrs.


----------



## treeman82

Confirmed some jobs that would have been done in the winter had it not been for the snow. 

Worked on the giant pine stump, got it down to 6' now. Touch up the 066 and hopefully get the big ugly stuff cut. 3' bar on a 66" diameter stump, hopefully it works out.

Picked up wood from a job we did about a month ago. Spoke with another client about a problem that she's having.. may have to play truck driver one day. 

This girl I know is renting an apartment, asked if I could get a price for an elm tree in front of the house. Trouble is I'm not licensed to work there, so I put the bid in under a friend's name (who is licensed)... see what happens.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I coached kids Judo, then came home and fixed some junk, then sat on my butt the rest of the day!


----------



## treeman75

My wife has been in Houston at the space center with some students since Thursday, will be back Monday night. My boys and I have been baching it 4&2, pizza and spaghettios for dinner.


----------



## treeman75

Yesterday had a job to look at and drop of a bill and pick up a check. Neighbor was out and sold a job trimming a crab and some lilacs.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I think that I may have destroyed my clothes dryer with what I did yesterday , I forgot to empty my sweatshirt pocket of woodchips and needles and this morning the inside of the lint filter was jammed and it got real hot ...It actually had the buttons on my pants so hot they burned me and the dryer flipped the breaker..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I think that I may have destroyed my clothes dryer with what I did yesterday , I forgot to empty my sweatshirt pocket of woodchips and needles and this morning the inside of the lint filter was jammed and it got real hot ...It actually had the buttons on my pants so hot they burned me and the dryer flipped the breaker..


 
Hey 101, are the floods near you. I saw on the news the flooding, crazy-
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey 101, are the floods near you. I saw on the news the flooding, crazy-
> Jeff


 
Yea its a little soggy here, actually theres a news caster from FOX that was calling people "IDIOTs and MORONS" on the air in Philly the other day when we got all that rain for driving down and through the high water on closed roads I watched it sitting at the pizza shop eating lunch it was real funny ..


----------



## ropensaddle

Grrrrrr it appears my dang stumper has a head gasket blown I think I am right at the end of the warranty It has the cataperkins 3024ct 60 hp diesel tier 2 bs emissions crap! From what I've read the head gaskets were recalled or found to be defective. I have only put 290 hours on this thing and feel all warranty should apply but I can't remember if the years will get me. I am about to go crazy these manufacturers of expensive garbage have put me in the poor house, first was the 6.0 ford, which; everyone I know who had one had the same trouble I did , now this. Diesels should last way more hours than 290 and I am not going to let this crap rest.


----------



## djones

Today is tree tapping in the AM and tractor repair in the PM followed by Cocktails till I feel better. May be a while.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Grrrrrr it appears my dang stumper has a head gasket blown I think I am right at the end of the warranty It has the cataperkins 3024ct 60 hp diesel tier 2 bs emissions crap! From what I've read the head gaskets were recalled or found to be defective. I have only put 290 hours on this thing and feel all warranty should apply but I can't remember if the years will get me. I am about to go crazy these manufacturers of expensive garbage have put me in the poor house, first was the 6.0 ford, which; everyone I know who had one had the same trouble I did , now this. Diesels should last way more hours than 290 and I am not going to let this crap rest.


 
Hey rope, what model stumper you talking about?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey rope, what model stumper you talking about?
> Jeff


 
Its sc 602 tow behind I will say it grinds great but so far clutch decentagrated at the spring pack not wear cheap pot metal fatigue at 200 hours then drive shaft union broke nothing was covered under warranty an personally veermeer is in trouble if I ever get back up they will not get no more money outta me. I don't understand who they think they are to charge outrageously for equipment or vehicles and not stand behind their products. If the motor in this grinder were in a truck doing sixty miles per hour continuous it would have near 20p k miles and a blown head gasket. I have pulled motors outta the junk yards through the years that went 200k before needing major work wtf


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Its sc 602 tow behind I will say it grinds great but so far clutch decentagrated at the spring pack not wear cheap pot metal fatigue at 200 hours then drive shaft union broke nothing was covered under warranty an personally veermeer is in trouble if I ever get back up they will not get no more money outta me. I don't understand who they think they are to charge outrageously for equipment or vehicles and not stand behind their products. If the motor in this grinder were in a truck doing sixty miles per hour continuous it would have near 20p k miles and a blown head gasket. I have pulled motors outta the junk yards through the years that went 200k before needing major work wtf


 
Some are good and some are bad.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Its sc 602 tow behind I will say it grinds great but so far clutch decentagrated at the spring pack not wear cheap pot metal fatigue at 200 hours then drive shaft union broke nothing was covered under warranty an personally veermeer is in trouble if I ever get back up they will not get no more money outta me. I don't understand who they think they are to charge outrageously for equipment or vehicles and not stand behind their products. If the motor in this grinder were in a truck doing sixty miles per hour continuous it would have near 20p k miles and a blown head gasket. I have pulled motors outta the junk yards through the years that went 200k before needing major work wtf


 
Not that it makes ya feel any better but that repair shouldn't be that bad , you could knock that out in a day ...Just don't run it , you don't wanna spin a bearing ..


----------



## Natewood

jefflovstrom said:


> Some are good and some are bad.
> Jeff


 
that 672 with the deutz is an animal!! I love mine!! it was the precursor to the 752. Didn't the 602 come out right when the bc1400 ? Right after John deere took over and forced the products out early? I used to love vermeer but after the JD takeover lifes been rough...We dont even have a service guy in our state!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Not that it makes ya feel any better but that repair shouldn't be that bad , you could knock that out in a day ...Just don't run it , you don't wanna spin a bearing ..


 
Well I was on the golf course they only shut down twice per year and if you don't get them done then you will have balls flying at you. I at first thought it was fuel filters so came home changed them out and it seemed somewhat better so I finished 25 stumps and the last few, it just did not seem to perform as usual. I got to checking it out at home and it never used oil until now, it was low but not yet to danger area! I filled it and got to checking things then while it was idling, I eased the oil cap off to hear exhaust in the crankcase I am going to get it covered or else. I am through with this ####, these manufacturers need to be held accountable for their shenanigans. I am going to call them tomorrow and before taking it to them I am going to cut the oil filter in half and see whats inside! New motor is 5k and I don't have it so they better stand by this. I am through being the nice guy. I need to be finishing my courses and by all rights paid to have a reliable machine to do so. I have found countless complaints on these perkapiller engines but hear the company has been generous in repairing them so evidently they know they're defective


----------



## Jumper

Church this morning, followed by looking for a job this aft using the net in the public library. It is 33F outside, nice to see the first thaw in some time! Gotta get packed as I fly north again tomorrow for the current job-will be gone nine days.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a scary one yesterday, we were to take out these 2 dead white oaks out in the woods behind some hi-end homes, customer walks the woods and didnt like the look of the tops. WT went up, once he got up there he says " this thing is in bad,bad, BAD shape as he is scopin things out. About 65-70 ft. He starts to move out on a branch, steps down onto a 8" one and it snaps off as soon as he touches it, crashed to the ground, bouncing thru the canopy on the way, knockin all kinds of wood down. Thats about the same time I looked at WT and told him to get down NOW!
We did a real hard tug test and nothing gave, but the wood that hit the ground was dead but still solid, just freakishly brittle. I have never seen wood that large break so easy, ever.It was like an avalanche as the first piece broke and started hittin the others, took out almost everything below it! All around 6-8" Maybe his tie in would have been fine, probably not. Guess we wont find out as I am not putting someone in that tree!
Home Owner agreed as he seen us snaping the wood with or hands and feet! He will walk a different way until we go back and shoot the big rope up and lay it over when the round gets a little dryer.
Scary


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a scary one yesterday, we were to take out these 2 dead white oaks out in the woods behind some hi-end homes, customer walks the woods and didnt like the look of the tops. WT went up, once he got up there he says " this thing is in bad,bad, BAD shape as he is scopin things out. About 65-70 ft. He starts to move out on a branch, steps down onto a 8" one and it snaps off as soon as he touches it, crashed to the ground, bouncing thru the canopy on the way, knockin all kinds of wood down. Thats about the same time I looked at WT and told him to get down NOW!
> We did a real hard tug test and nothing gave, but the wood that hit the ground was dead but still solid, just freakishly brittle. I have never seen wood that large break so easy, ever.It was like an avalanche as the first piece broke and started hittin the others, took out almost everything below it! All around 6-8" Maybe his tie in would have been fine, probably not. Guess we wont find out as I am not putting someone in that tree!
> Home Owner agreed as he seen us snaping the wood with or hands and feet! He will walk a different way until we go back and shoot the big rope up and lay it over when the round gets a little dryer.
> Scary


 
Wow thats not normal for white oak now the spookyest tree I ever did was a dead huge sweetgum. Or a dead cottonwood in Indiana either qualified and the spook factor was off the charts and so was the price!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a scary one yesterday, we were to take out these 2 dead white oaks out in the woods behind some hi-end homes, customer walks the woods and didnt like the look of the tops. WT went up, once he got up there he says " this thing is in bad,bad, BAD shape as he is scopin things out. About 65-70 ft. He starts to move out on a branch, steps down onto a 8" one and it snaps off as soon as he touches it, crashed to the ground, bouncing thru the canopy on the way, knockin all kinds of wood down. Thats about the same time I looked at WT and told him to get down NOW!
> We did a real hard tug test and nothing gave, but the wood that hit the ground was dead but still solid, just freakishly brittle. I have never seen wood that large break so easy, ever.It was like an avalanche as the first piece broke and started hittin the others, took out almost everything below it! All around 6-8" Maybe his tie in would have been fine, probably not. Guess we wont find out as I am not putting someone in that tree!
> Home Owner agreed as he seen us snaping the wood with or hands and feet! He will walk a different way until we go back and shoot the big rope up and lay it over when the round gets a little dryer.
> Scary


 
I had one like that last year. I couldn't tell when I bid it though, the home owner said it had only been dead for one year. I used a crane but I had thought about doing it without one. The trunk was solid but good sized limbs were very brittle. I believe the homeowner too because there were actually still some leaves on the tree. The more I think about it, that was the second white oak that was like that. The first one I did climb. It wasn't as bad but unusually brittle for a one year dead white oak.


----------



## Jumper

Applied for some jobs, paid some bills, got packed up for my flight north this evening for another nine fun filled days in the bush......


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well I was on the golf course they only shut down twice per year and if you don't get them done then you will have balls flying at you. I at first thought it was fuel filters so came home changed them out and it seemed somewhat better so I finished 25 stumps and the last few, it just did not seem to perform as usual. I got to checking it out at home and it never used oil until now, it was low but not yet to danger area! I filled it and got to checking things then while it was idling, I eased the oil cap off to hear exhaust in the crankcase I am going to get it covered or else. I am through with this ####, these manufacturers need to be held accountable for their shenanigans. I am going to call them tomorrow and before taking it to them I am going to cut the oil filter in half and see whats inside! New motor is 5k and I don't have it so they better stand by this. I am through being the nice guy. I need to be finishing my courses and by all rights paid to have a reliable machine to do so. I have found countless complaints on these perkapiller engines but hear the company has been generous in repairing them so evidently they know they're defective


 
Sure sounds like fun! :msp_angry: mother####ers! Now I need a drink.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

today we removed a couple of hardwoods from the back yard at a customers place~ then pruned the deadwoods from two others. We finished that up and were almost home when the neighbour called and wanted us back to remove a hawthorn for her~ was ok day, the weather was nicer then it has been lately. Good to see the guys sluggin again as usual. KFC for lunch, i HIT A METAL OBJECT TODAY AND RUINED THE CHAIN. First cut deep inside in the log to. Probably a 30 or 40 year old nail embedded in the centre of the Tree, not good. We replaced the chain though so all is well again. Chipped up the hawthorn and called it a day. Its nice to have the lights on a little longer, brings up production i reckon.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Sure sounds like fun! :msp_angry: mother####ers! Now I need a drink.


 
Yeah it got worse today but I am going to refrain about saying anything for now. I am going to change the head gasket myself this week or next! The oil filter had a few specks but I think it was from my cutting it apart I will check the oil when I drain it. I may have it put in analysis but I think head gasket will fix it. I would think if a bearing spun there would be a lot of metal in filter. The gasket is a hundred dollars I have it almost ready to come off about a hour work on it so far. I figure about three hours to put it all back together I hope the bearings are ok though.


----------



## prentice110

Went to the chiropractor today. It was really weird being able to stand up straigt again. The smokin' hotties at the reception desk were giggling when I came out. They said everyone in the building heard me scream when he popped me. After that had to meet with Glenwood Tree Experts cuz theys was bringin' out de ol' Vemeer HG6000 to do our mulching this week. Effin thing is like maybe a year or 2 old and it wouldnt start, so I hear ya Rope. Before that tho, the Mexican who was drivin the semi had to move the unit. Im facing the other way throwin logs out of a pickup and hear this monsterously loud BOOM! Julio forgot he pulled the thing on the fifth wheel, drove away, and the grinder fell off and slammed into the frame of the truck. Glad its someone elses machine. Looks like its gonna be one of those years. Takin a red oak out tomorrow, anyone want me to take pics?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah it got worse today but I am going to refrain about saying anything for now. I am going to change the head gasket myself this week or next! The oil filter had a few specks but I think it was from my cutting it apart I will check the oil when I drain it. I may have it put in analysis but I think head gasket will fix it. I would think if a bearing spun there would be a lot of metal in filter. The gasket is a hundred dollars I have it almost ready to come off about a hour work on it so far. I figure about three hours to put it all back together I hope the bearings are ok though.


 
So I take it they are not going to help you out and fix it under warranty?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> So I take it they are not going to help you out and fix it under warranty?


 
Yeah they said it was out of warranty 290 hours on the machine! I am supposed to hear from the owner in the am, so I will refrain from saying all for now and until I figure if I am going to seek other avenues. I told him I have sent a few to their business and if they do not do something they will not get any help from me. There is much more to this story but for now rope better see if the owner changes his policy. I would think 290 hours is ridiculously low hours and that it was obviously defective but hey I have common sense!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Reading you Goober's!! :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treemandan

I did some work for one of my subs, just clumbed a bunch of sticks and cut into em a little here and there, then came home to a message wondering if I do stump grinding so I called him back...

The Dan:
Hi, how can I help you?

Dude:
I am looking to get a price for stump grinding

The Dan:
Have you gotten any other prices?

Dude:
Yes, a couple

The Dan:
Sounds like yer all set then

Dude:
Huh?

The Dan 
Ok, thanks for calling, let me know if there is anything else.


You know its a wonder I am still in business... but I am! Dam it!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Show-off!! :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Show-off!! :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:
> Jeff


 
Oh I am sure there are few guys running around saying how nuts I am, bad mouthing me and claiming untruities about me that don't jibe with their pitiful pre-conceived notions.
Its hard to do but I try not to let anyone or anything dictate how I feel I should go about doing things.
I could tell by the guy's message he allready had everybody out to bid on his stump work and was looking for a sucker. That maybe my pre-conceived notion but it was correct. 
I was polite with the guy, well, at least what my pre-conceived notion of polite is. 
I also think I made a positive statement about the industry and hope to have made a breakthrough. At least I didn't tell him we all are just dying to suck his #### if he lets us grind his stump for 50 bucks. He got the prices from those who got there first and the prices he got were most likely what the price is and that is what I told him, well, not exactly like that.
Hey, if it was about some involved tree work then it would have been different. I would have talked with him but since I am doing the work myself I tend to price it right, not like these guys who get the Mexicans to do it. This was about some little stump work the guy was looking to get done by the cheapest bastard. I hope the guy who grinds it realizes all I do and have done for the industry.


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> I did some work for one of my subs, just clumbed a bunch of sticks and cut into em a little here and there, then came home to a message wondering if I do stump grinding so I called him back...
> 
> The Dan:
> Hi, how can I help you?
> 
> Dude:
> I am looking to get a price for stump grinding
> 
> The Dan:
> Have you gotten any other prices?
> 
> Dude:
> Yes, a couple
> 
> The Dan:
> Sounds like yer all set then
> 
> Dude:
> Huh?
> 
> The Dan
> Ok, thanks for calling, let me know if there is anything else.
> 
> 
> You know its a wonder I am still in business... but I am! Dam it!


 
You are my flippin hero! That is so something I woulda done! You should see how I handle the people that call DEMANDING a price over the phone, and are baffled by me wanting there address. --" Why do you want my address? just give me a price, you dont need to see it to give me a price."-" I dont want your address to see the tree, Im coming over to kick your ass because your retarded!" CLICK!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> You are my flippin hero! That is so something I woulda done! You should see how I handle the people that call DEMANDING a price over the phone, and are baffled by me wanting there address. --" Why do you want my address? just give me a price, you dont need to see it to give me a price."-" I dont want your address to see the tree, Im coming over to kick your ass because your retarded!" CLICK!!!


 
Lol I like to weed out the garbage wife says I'm rude but after dealing with tens of thousands of price shoppers you get a feel for the jerk you arounds. It's thirty minutes to town and fuel is at a premium I like to think I have a chance at getting the job I had one guy ask how much for a medium sized oak near his house lol. I told him to go measure it at breast height aand I could give him best case and worst so he could form an idea! It was 18" diameter so he said I said well cleaned up stump ground from 350 to 900 depending on difficulty. He go's no way, the last one I had cut was 150.00lmfao. I said get your illegals to come back and cut it then lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> I had one like that last year. I couldn't tell when I bid it though, the home owner said it had only been dead for one year. I used a crane but I had thought about doing it without one. The trunk was solid but good sized limbs were very brittle. I believe the homeowner too because there were actually still some leaves on the tree. The more I think about it, that was the second white oak that was like that. The first one I did climb. It wasn't as bad but unusually brittle for a one year dead white oak.


 
I wonder do any of you guys get the mojo's? What I mean is get spooked for some stupid reason and even know at the time there is nothing to worry over? Every once in a while I get the mojo's and I may as well go home when it occurs, it is usually not even the tough trees is what gets me. Almost always it seems the ground help is lacking or the wind is a blowin but nothing terrible like 20 mph. Other days it could be blowing 35 mph and I seem fearless, maybe its just me :dunno:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Well I was on the golf course they only shut down twice per year and if you don't get them done then you will have balls flying at you. I at first thought it was fuel filters so came home changed them out and it seemed somewhat better so I finished 25 stumps and the last few, it just did not seem to perform as usual. I got to checking it out at home and it never used oil until now, it was low but not yet to danger area! I filled it and got to checking things then while it was idling, I eased the oil cap off to hear exhaust in the crankcase I am going to get it covered or else. I am through with this ####, these manufacturers need to be held accountable for their shenanigans. I am going to call them tomorrow and before taking it to them I am going to cut the oil filter in half and see whats inside! New motor is 5k and I don't have it so they better stand by this. I am through being the nice guy. I need to be finishing my courses and by all rights paid to have a reliable machine to do so. I have found countless complaints on these perkapiller engines but hear the company has been generous in repairing them so evidently they know they're defective


 Thats weird I have 2 perkapillar one 86hp and one 115hp the 86 has 3400 hrs and the other is about half that , I may regret saying thing this but problem free , the 35 hp diatsu that is on my 352 is the biggest piece if #### that I have ever owned , but vermeer will somehow weasel there way out of completely paying for that engine I guarantee ya that .. There slick they gave me a clutch for my 1230 that was for an 1800 and wouldn't even give me a loaner while I waited for more than a week for a replacement ...


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Not making me feel very good about vermeer. If I bought a piece of equipment off them, we'd have to get something understood about loaner equipment especially if it's their screw up. 

I wonder how other chipper companies treat you in a similar situation.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigus Termitius said:


> Not making me feel very good about vermeer. If I bought a piece of equipment off them, we'd have to get something understood about loaner equipment especially if it's their screw up.
> 
> I wonder how other chipper companies treat you in a similar situation.


 
There privately owned and operated , I guess it depends on your local dealer , some may do things that other think is wrong , I just think if your going in for a common part that if they screw the pooch they should at least give you a loaner ... Its not like I was asking for free parts just a demo unit for a week ... They only get business from me now with parts that are only sold at Vermeer and my next machine will be an Altec or Bandit ..


----------



## jefflovstrom

We won't buy Vermeer. Morbark has been good to us.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> There privately owned and operated , I guess it depends on your local dealer , some may do things that other think is wrong , I just think if your going in for a common part that if they screw the pooch they should at least give you a loaner ... Its not like I was asking for free parts just a demo unit for a week ... They only get business from me now with parts that are only sold at Vermeer and my next machine will be an Altec or Bandit ..


 
Mine was the 60 hp perkapiller and from my research the turbo ones like I have were the problem childs! I really should not have had to pay for the job because #1 I found though research they were supposed to recall the fiber gasket like mine has and change with a metal one like I bought today. At least the cat rep helped me by inspecting the head and printing me the shop tech papers. I have everything cleaned up and will install the top end tomorrow total cost about 150.00 counting new oil filter oil and shop rags. It could of been worse I guess. The veermeer owner failed to call me so I am filing a formal complaint with the state attorney against their mis-doings! I will tell the whole story after it is filed and they will not get any business from me unless I have no other option. I understand the warranty was past month wise but 290 hours in a vehicle traveling 60 mph continuously would be near 18k so it is obvious the motor was defective and if I owned a dealership you can bet it would of been fixed on my dole. Screwing family's around is not good business.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> You are my flippin hero! That is so something I woulda done! You should see how I handle the people that call DEMANDING a price over the phone, and are baffled by me wanting there address. --" Why do you want my address? just give me a price, you dont need to see it to give me a price."-" I dont want your address to see the tree, Im coming over to kick your ass because your retarded!" CLICK!!!



I do the same thing with storm damage. In fact if your not my client I will say I want to charge for the estimate I will be writing for the ins company. 

This one guy calls and says there is something wrong with his trees and wanted to know what he should do so I told him I wanted 65 bucks to come check it out and advise him. He was like " don't you give free estimates?" I said " sure, what do you want an estimate for?" He said he didn't know.

I like when someone stops to register a complaint about something stupid the crew has done. If I am working with another company and have no juristiction I tell them if they would like to make a complaint to take down the name and number that is on the truck and call the office. Sometimes when they go over to the truck to take down the name and number I tell them that its a hardhat area and they have to leave.

When I have my truck out and they want to complain I tell them to take down the name and number on the side of the truck and call the office. They look at the truck and say" there is no name or number there". I say " for good reason, stand back now, this is a hard hat area."

That is just for the stupid stuff, if its a valid complaint I am ready to deal with it. Some people get off by trying to torment us. But trust me, hire me and I will make sure your money is well spent.


I had one lady call for an emergency estimate for a locust in the pouring rain, I said I would shoot over, but before I got in the car the tree guy down the road called me ranting and raving about how lady just called him for an emergency estimate for a locust in the pouring rain and when he got there some other tree guy was pulling out and the lady told him that she just gave the job to that guy. I called her back that evening and told her I would do the 2K job for 500 bucks, there was a moment of silence then I yelled " Psych!" And asked her why she had my buddy out in the pouring rain like that.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I like when someone stops to register a complaint about something stupid the crew has done. If I am working with another company and have no juristiction I tell them if they would like to make a complaint to take down the name and number that is on the truck and call the office. Sometimes when they go over to the truck to take down the name and number I tell them that its a hardhat area and they have to leave.
> 
> When I have my truck out and they want to complain I tell them to take down the name and number on the side of the truck and call the office. They look at the truck and say" there is no name or number there". I say " for good reason, stand back now, this is a hard hat area."
> 
> That is just for the stupid stuff, if its a valid complaint I am ready to deal with it. Some people get off by trying to torment us.


 
Whats really great is when your customers neighbor thinks it is their business that your removing a tree they doon't own but don't want down! I had a couple once lock hands around the base to prevent me from cutting the tree lol. I looked at em my lazy eye twitched and fired up the 395 and walked up to make the cut and they scattered.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I do the same thing with storm damage. In fact if your not my client I will say I want to charge for the estimate I will be writing for the ins company.
> 
> This one guy calls and says there is something wrong with his trees and wanted to know what he should do so I told him I wanted 65 bucks to come check it out and advise him. He was like " don't you give free estimates?" I said " sure, what do you want an estimate for?" He said he didn't know.
> 
> I like when someone stops to register a complaint about something stupid the crew has done. If I am working with another company and have no juristiction I tell them if they would like to make a complaint to take down the name and number that is on the truck and call the office. Sometimes when they go over to the truck to take down the name and number I tell them that its a hardhat area and they have to leave.
> 
> When I have my truck out and they want to complain I tell them to take down the name and number on the side of the truck and call the office. They look at the truck and say" there is no name or number there". I say " for good reason, stand back now, this is a hard hat area."
> 
> That is just for the stupid stuff, if its a valid complaint I am ready to deal with it. Some people get off by trying to torment us. But trust me, hire me and I will make sure your money is well spent.
> 
> 
> I had one lady call for an emergency estimate for a locust in the pouring rain, I said I would shoot over, but before I got in the car the tree guy down the road called me ranting and raving about how lady just called him for an emergency estimate for a locust in the pouring rain and when he got there some other tree guy was pulling out and the lady told him that she just gave the job to that guy. I called her back that evening and told her I would do the 2K job for 500 bucks, there was a moment of silence then I yelled " Psych!" And asked her why she had my buddy out in the pouring rain like that.



Well, that was a roll in the hay
Was you stuck in your house all day?
Just wondering because your post seem's gay,
You knew the guy was shady, 
but you did not tell the Lady, 
Now you are thinking 'Maybe',
Now, I hope the story you are sending,
Actually have a real ending?
Jeff


----------



## djones

Today I finally got the chance to tap trees for the upcoming syrup season. 75 Taps today another 75 tomorrow, maybe, and then only 150 more to go. I won't make all 350 this year but I'll give it a good run. Hope the weather holds up.


----------



## dh1984

sat here all day on my day off and surfed the internet


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, that was a roll in the hay
> Was you stuck in your house all day?
> Just wondering because your post seem's gay,
> You knew the guy was shady,
> but you did not tell the Lady,
> Now you are thinking 'Maybe',
> Now, I hope the story you are sending,
> Actually have a real ending?
> Jeff



yur a poet
an we didnt know it


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> I do the same thing with storm damage. In fact if your not my client I will say I want to charge for the estimate I will be writing for the ins company.
> 
> This one guy calls and says there is something wrong with his trees and wanted to know what he should do so I told him I wanted 65 bucks to come check it out and advise him. He was like " don't you give free estimates?" I said " sure, what do you want an estimate for?" He said he didn't know.
> 
> I like when someone stops to register a complaint about something stupid the crew has done. If I am working with another company and have no juristiction I tell them if they would like to make a complaint to take down the name and number that is on the truck and call the office. Sometimes when they go over to the truck to take down the name and number I tell them that its a hardhat area and they have to leave.
> 
> When I have my truck out and they want to complain I tell them to take down the name and number on the side of the truck and call the office. They look at the truck and say" there is no name or number there". I say " for good reason, stand back now, this is a hard hat area."
> 
> That is just for the stupid stuff, if its a valid complaint I am ready to deal with it. Some people get off by trying to torment us. But trust me, hire me and I will make sure your money is well spent.
> 
> 
> I had one lady call for an emergency estimate for a locust in the pouring rain, I said I would shoot over, but before I got in the car the tree guy down the road called me ranting and raving about how lady just called him for an emergency estimate for a locust in the pouring rain and when he got there some other tree guy was pulling out and the lady told him that she just gave the job to that guy. I called her back that evening and told her I would do the 2K job for 500 bucks, there was a moment of silence then I yelled " Psych!" And asked her why she had my buddy out in the pouring rain like that.


 
Love it


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, that was a roll in the hay
> Was you stuck in your house all day?
> Just wondering because your post seem's gay,
> You knew the guy was shady,
> but you did not tell the Lady,
> Now you are thinking 'Maybe',
> Now, I hope the story you are sending,
> Actually have a real ending?
> Jeff


 
Set your mind free and maybe you will understand.

Its not like I just go "off" on these people. I believe myself to be a patient and understanding man... that's why I am always freaking out and getting confused:msp_smile:
Besides, I am allowed to do what I want and you better believe yer sweet bippy I told the lady.


----------



## dh1984

well setting herewaiting on the lady call so i can go and trim her large oak tree today.but she has to wait on KUB to inspect the area where the tree is. so they can take the power lines down so i can cut it with hitting them.but it maybe tomarrow before i'll start on it though so i can get a early start on it to get it down before night fall.


----------



## tree MDS

dh1984 said:


> well setting herewaiting on the lady call so i can go and trim her large oak tree today.but she has to wait on KUB to inspect the area where the tree is. so they can take the power lines down so i can cut it with hitting them.but it maybe tomarrow before i'll start on it though so i can get a early start on it to get it down before night fall.


 
I would wait till tomarrow.. don't wanna get after it with too many beers in ya!


----------



## dh1984

yea tell me about it i sure don't want to get up there and cut my leg off.and fall out LOL


----------



## tree MDS

dh1984 said:


> yea tell me about it i sure don't want to get up there and cut my leg off.and fall out LOL


----------



## treemandan

And thank you Jeff for calling me out. I appreciate it , I know what you are saying but I don't want you to think I would BS you.
No, I don't freak out on people ( well, it just depends on how far they wanna push), I just tell them my feelings, then they freak out. Is it good for business? I guess not. Is it good for me to tell people my feelings? I guess so.


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow more woes for rope upon inspection of my high ranger the rotation gear box is cracked looks like I will be all climb for a while why I either try to find a scrap housing or new gear box I might would seal the crack and fly it if it was not for our up and down mountains which stresses this animal. I am positive it is more money than I wannt to try and come up with now.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Wow more woes for rope upon inspection of my high ranger the rotation gear box is cracked looks like I will be all climb for a while why I either try to find a scrap housing or new gear box I might would seal the crack and fly it if it was not for our up and down mountains which stresses this animal. I am positive it is more money than I wannt to try and come up with now.


 
I really don't know what God's telling me may be he wants me to go to work for someone else


----------



## TreeClimber57

Bigus Termitius said:


> Not making me feel very good about vermeer. If I bought a piece of equipment off them, we'd have to get something understood about loaner equipment especially if it's their screw up.
> 
> I wonder how other chipper companies treat you in a similar situation.


 
It really depends on who your dealer is.. some will drive loaner to your site.. pick yours up and return when repaired.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> I am positive it is more money than I wannt to try and come up with now.


 
Ain't that the truth.. seems there is no end to the cost of equipment.. 

In December thought I had it all figured out.. and an easy go until the real big work starts.. well guess what, since then I have spent close to $30K in various pieces of equipment and it isn't over yet.. on top of that bought another truck and looking at a chipper right now.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> It was 18" diameter so he said I said well cleaned up stump ground from 350 to 900 depending on difficulty. He go's no way, the last one I had cut was 150.00lmfao. I said get your illegals to come back and cut it then lol.


 
???

18" diameter and he thinks it can be done for $150.. 

Maybe if only a 5 minute drive.. and out in an open field.. and all he wants is to drop it and he cleans it up.. And then only maybe..

How is anybody supposed to drive to a site and get out of the truck for $150 these days.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> I looked at em my lazy eye twitched and fired up the 395 and walked up to make the cut and they scattered.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:

You will need to teach that to me sometime rope


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Ain't that the truth.. seems there is no end to the cost of equipment..
> 
> In December thought I had it all figured out.. and an easy go until the real big work starts.. well guess what, since then I have spent close to $30K in various pieces of equipment and it isn't over yet.. on top of that bought another truck and looking at a chipper right now.


 
Well I am not whining but I am ruined. I have successfully ran my business for six years but the last two have done me in. I have tried to remain optimistic and will not quit but its over and I know it. I should of just climbed and loaded the trailer and broke my back down instead of trying to grow my dream of having a successful business. I actually pawned some stuff to get the money to fix the stumper then found out a valve stem was bent upon putting it back together. I have not pawned anything in near 27 years and at this point am thinking of selling everything for what ever it brings and starting all over at 48! Damn shame imo.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> ???
> 
> 18" diameter and he thinks it can be done for $150..
> 
> Maybe if only a 5 minute drive.. and out in an open field.. and all he wants is to drop it and he cleans it up.. And then only maybe..
> 
> How is anybody supposed to drive to a site and get out of the truck for $150 these days.


 
Well friend these illegals pay no tax and get free healthcare don't have insurance etc. I am on the otherhand lucky if I clear 150 for a 700 dollar job!


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You will need to teach that to me sometime rope


 
Lmfao you got to have husky paloke:


----------



## djones

What did I do Today??? Well I got back into the woods for a while, I tapped trees most of the morning along with gathering sap. I didn't get as much done as I would have liked but I did what I could. The snow is 2 to 3 ft deep in places and makes it hard trying to gather sap by the bucket. Even with snowshoes I still sink in up to my calves. Borrowed my neighbors tractor for this afternoons gathering and picked up +/- 90 gallons of sap. I don't make syrup just gather sap for a producer. I should be up to 300 gallons per day but this snow this year has beat me down. Tubing is coming in for sure next year.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

djones said:


> I don't make syrup just gather sap for a producer.


 
Is there any money in that?


----------



## dh1984

well setting here trying to find some insurence companies to get some quotes on tree trimming jobs.before KUB will let me cut this one tree i already set a price for.but i'm goin to call some tomarrow and see what i can get thats not to high dollar and out of the buget bracket.it's next to the power lines and i told them i know what i'm doin and i will not touch their lines at all but they said i need insurence before i can cut it though.


----------



## treemandan

Ever since electricty went on the open market around here the calls have been non-stop.

The Dan:
hello

telemarketer dude:
Mr. Saville?

The Dan:
No

Telemarketer dude:
Is Mr. Saville there?

The Dan:
No

Telemarketer dude:
Is there a good time to reach Mr Saville?

The Dan:
No

Telemarketer dude:
Are you going to tell me when I can speak with Mr. Saville?

The Dan:
No

Telemarketer dude:
I don't know why I am wasting my time with you

The Dan:
I don't either 

Telemarketer dude:
Well have a good evening then

The Dan:
No

And then he hung up and I went back to petting my bunny rabbit. This telemarketer dude was pretty tame and he broke easy, musta been new cause it usually takes a bit more for them to hang up. Some people like the fishing, some people like the fowling. Me? I like to piss off the telemarketers, its good sport. I tell ya the feeling you get when you hook a big fat... well, I will just stop there but they sure can give you a good fight.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, One of my driver's got stopped at the scales on the way to Riverside. He called me and said he was 1,000lbs. over on the rear axle. So, I flipped a u-turn and went to the scales and we were able to shovel the 1k pounds in the back of my truck. That is a very rare scenario! It sucked having to go home later and by myself, shovel it all out. We got real lucky this time.
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## djones

Mike Cantolina said:


> Is there any money in that?


 You don't make alot of money but it puts me into ag assessment for taxes and that lowers my property and school taxes quite a bit. I also get free maple syrup all year long. At $55 per gallon I make out all right, beside you got to do something with the trees, can't cut them all down.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

djones said:


> You don't make alot of money but it puts me into ag assessment for taxes and that lowers my property and school taxes quite a bit. I also get free maple syrup all year long. At $55 per gallon I make out all right, beside you got to do something with the trees, can't cut them all down.


 
Good deal!

I tapped my first tree today.


----------



## treemandan

djones said:


> You don't make alot of money but it puts me into ag assessment for taxes and that lowers my property and school taxes quite a bit. I also get free maple syrup all year long. At $55 per gallon I make out all right, beside you got to do something with the trees, can't cut them all down.


 
Suddenly gasoline don't seem that expsensive


----------



## djones

There actually is a formula for figuring out the value of sap if you were to sell it to a producer. It's called the Jones rule of 86 and is based on the premise that the half the value of syrup comes from sap. It depends on the bulk price of syrup at the wholesalers. Typically around $2.50 to $2.75 per pound, depending on the grade of syrup, which equals about $27.50 to $30.25 per gallon. As an example, if the bulk rate were $30 per gal for syrup, then $15 is the value of high quality sap to make a gallon of syrup, now the above rule kicks in, it will take 86 gallons of sap divided by the amount of sugar content of the sap, (for this example lets assume 2%), or 43 gallons of sap. At 2% sugar content the value of each gallon of sap is $15/43 or almost $.35 per gallon. So if you were to deliver 1000 gallons of sap to a producer you could expect to profit nearly $350 for your efforts. The trick is to find a maple syrup producer near you willing to take your sap at a price the two of you could agree on, plus you need the trees and equipment to collect the sap. On a good day you can expect to gather 1 gallon of sap per tap. Figure in the cost of taps and tubing and it becomes a job of love more than a money maker. If you have a large stand of good maple trees and you want the trees to pay for themselves then sap production is a possibility. It could offset property taxes if done right. Oh yes one other issue, you need the cold and heat variations of the Northeast to help the process along. Below freezing nights with a warming daytime temp creates the flow of sap needed to fill your buckets with Maple dollars.


----------



## deevo

*Florida bound*

Heading down to Florida for 10 days first thing in the morning!(0300) Going thru at the peace bridge at Fort Erie, then I-90 NY, then I-79 through Penn, then US-19 In WV, , then I-64 to I-77 south crossing in Virginia, then I-26 in SC to I-95 to I-4 W towards Orlando! We'll be the one in an 09 Burgundy Jeep 4 door Wrangler with Ontario FD plates! Shouldn't be too hard to miss!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## dh1984

sat here all day trying to find some insurance so i can start my business so i can take on new customers to keep busy all year hopfully.but it looks like it's goin to be hard to find the right insurance company to fit what i need


----------



## Jumper

Administered contacts for 11 hours and got paid an obscene amount of money for doing so. Looking for a new job again tonight....


----------



## Jumper

deevo said:


> Heading down to Florida for 10 days first thing in the morning!(0300) Going thru at the peace bridge at Fort Erie, then I-90 NY, then I-79 through Penn, then US-19 In WV, , then I-64 to I-77 south crossing in Virginia, then I-26 in SC to I-95 to I-4 W towards Orlando! We'll be the one in an 09 Burgundy Jeep 4 door Wrangler with Ontario FD plates! Shouldn't be too hard to miss!:biggrinbounce2:



First year in three years I have not been in the Orlando area at this time of year.....something about a new job getting in the way of my retirement!


----------



## Jumper

djones said:


> You don't make alot of money but it puts me into ag assessment for taxes and that lowers my property and school taxes quite a bit. I also get free maple syrup all year long. At $55 per gallon I make out all right, beside you got to do something with the trees, can't cut them all down.



So bleed em dry instead???:msp_biggrin:

You could not get me to make syrup for $100 a gallon. Hard hard work.


----------



## djones

It's not something you jump into, that's for sure but as an added feature to the farming business and a decrease in taxes you have to make a choice, pay the man or get paid by the man. It's easier now that I'm retired so I can be at home taking care of business and letting the property pay for itself for a change. Even my vacant lot gets used for maple sap production and enjoys the same benefit of lowered taxes because of it. When you're on fixed income you have to do what you can to cut down on expenses, I don't care who you are, it only makes sense in today's economy.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, One of my driver's got stopped at the scales on the way to Riverside. He called me and said he was 1,000lbs. over on the rear axle. So, I flipped a u-turn and went to the scales and we were able to shovel the 1k pounds in the back of my truck. That is a very rare scenario! It sucked having to go home later and by myself, shovel it all out. We got real lucky this time.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:


 
thats the way to : get er dun


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, One of my driver's got stopped at the scales on the way to Riverside. He called me and said he was 1,000lbs. over on the rear axle. So, I flipped a u-turn and went to the scales and we were able to shovel the 1k pounds in the back of my truck. That is a very rare scenario! It sucked having to go home later and by myself, shovel it all out. We got real lucky this time.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:


 Which is why you took a grunt with you right


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, One of my driver's got stopped at the scales on the way to Riverside. He called me and said he was 1,000lbs. over on the rear axle. So, I flipped a u-turn and went to the scales and we were able to shovel the 1k pounds in the back of my truck. That is a very rare scenario! It sucked having to go home later and by myself, shovel it all out. We got real lucky this time.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:


 
I bet it is tough standing upright in the chip truck wearing that Norsk helmet , with your horns scratching the roof making the cop at the weigh station laugh and point ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Which is why you took a grunt with you right


 
I wish, My CDL driver helped load my truck and I took it home. Took close to an hour with a shovel and then the blower. My driver was glad because it would of went on his record.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeman75

Had a fun and productive day today. I scheduled 4 small jobs today and got them all done! It was one of those days when everything goes as planned and the weather is perfect. Its days like this that I love tree work. $1200 day started first job at 10 and finished the last at 4.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I wish, My CDL driver helped load my truck and I took it home. Took close to an hour with a shovel and then the blower. My driver was glad because it would of went on his record.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
Well you know what they say , pics or it did'nt happen:hmm3grin2orange: 





































just messin with ya what stinks is loading stump grindings with the corn pitch fork


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Dang photographer!!!*



ropensaddle said:


> Well you know what they say , pics or it did'nt happen:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ha, yeah, I had one of those 'hay'' type pitch fork, that was fun for about a minute. Tines as wide as a Thermos. But, hay, no ticket at the scales. How rare for a state that is broke!
> Jeff :msp_confused


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know what they say , pics or it did'nt happen:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ha, yeah, I had one of those 'hay'' type pitch fork, that was fun for about a minute. Tines as wide as a Thermos. But, hay, no ticket at the scales. How rare for a state that is broke!
> Jeff :msp_confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State ain't broke I am lol
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

State just raises tax, rope can't do that


----------



## ropensaddle

I would like get my hands on them scoundrels:monkey:


----------



## treeman82

Ground stumps all day long. Did the first job with my worker, because the grindings had to go. Dropped him off after that was done so he could do the leaves for a client. He was there from 10:15 - 3:30. Went to pick him up in the afternoon and get paid, client cried a little bit about money, just reinforcing why I hate that type of work.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I wish, My CDL driver helped load my truck and I took it home. Took close to an hour with a shovel and then the blower. My driver was glad because it would of went on his record.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
I'd say he owes ya a big fat lunch! CARNE ASADA burrito,just cheese please, Taquitos and a six pack of Corona from one of those Alberto's taco shops!oh and 4 things of hot sauce!

Guacamole with chips as well!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Ground stumps all day long. Did the first job with my worker, because the grindings had to go. Dropped him off after that was done so he could do the leaves for a client. He was there from 10:15 - 3:30. Went to pick him up in the afternoon and get paid, client cried a little bit about money, just reinforcing why I hate that type of work.


 
Lmfao I hear ya, the I live on fixed income speech which I have heard so much by the time I get to retirement I should have it down to a science. Weird thing is we live on fixed income too, the customer and market and gubberment have fixed it where there is none:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian

My 78y old dad phoned me earlier this week that he absolutely wanted some trees removed around the house. These trees are located between him and the neighbours, and I knew dropping them would be quite tricky, especially they had some lean to them.

I don't normally do dangerous trees (no climbing gear) and I do know my limits, but my dad was insisting that I had to get the job done.

3 trees went pretty well, in spite of having to use the top handle on a ladder and taking the crown out using ropes.

The last one had a serious lean to it, but I was pretty convinced that 2 man could easily pull the crown over with a rope while I was making the back cut. When the tree crown decided to set back on my bar, I knew it was time to haul buggy bigtime, leaving the top handle in the cut. with the help of another neighbour, we finally succeeded to pull it over....talk about misjudging the weight balance of that crown.:jester:

If that hinge would have snapped (that wood was really snappy), It would have landed in the neighbour's porch.

No more dangerous trees for me. I have a lot more respect for tree climbers after today's job.


----------



## jefflovstrom

belgian said:


> If that hinge would have snapped (that wood was really snappy), It would have landed in the neighbour's porch.
> 
> No more dangerous trees for me. I have a lot more respect for tree climbers after today's job.


 
Heck with the porch, the bull rope could of cut you in half, or at least land between you and the tree. You got lucky! I wish FTA could read this post.
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeman82

Had a buddy helping me this morning with his grinder. The RG50 I was running yesterday would not have made it down into this property, my buddy has an 18 HP gasser that got in and out alright. We finished that by 11, 1 client stopped to talk with me about doing some trucking for her. No problem, this time of year she keeps me plenty busy, and pays like clockwork. Picked up some lunch and was supposed to meet with another friend to look at a hazard tree together. Turns out he got underbid before he could even bid it. Cleaned up a couple of stumps from yesterday, and got paid by 1 client... only I have to sit on the check till Monday. Thanx. Tried to go to another client's house to get a start of year meeting out of the way, got lectured for not calling first, meanwhile I was right across the road "Hello, Mrs. ___ I'm standing out on the road, and I can see you are home, is it ok if I ring the doorbell?" I've done that before only to be lectured for actually calling first and not just coming down.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

slayin pal texting cabin fever woes this mornin...so we saddled up and headed down to my brothers project property where he needed some tobas slayed. We took turns slayin and beat the winter blahs, got my brother happy and started a fire...had some beers and cleaned up. Good day!


----------



## treemandan

*Play Ball!*

I took the little loader over yesterday. The day before was the first day my of my daughter's softball/ T -ball practice.


----------



## treemandan

There were a lot of other volunteers, it only took us 2 hours. We started by ripping up the grass then added a few yards of clean soil. Well, clean might not be the word I am looking for cause all the mommies are sure gonna fret when it comes to doing the laundry.
Anyway, the head coach is the father of my kid's best friend. He did 3 different teams on Saturday and was pretty hoarse by Saturnight so kudos for ALL our volunteer coaches!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rain and wind last nite- so I went to the golf course this morning!
Jeff


----------



## GLOBOTREE

nice shot! did ya get any on ya?


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Rain and wind last nite- so I went to the golf course this morning!
> Jeff


 
"4"


----------



## sgreanbeans

Climbed with a VT for the first time yesterday. WOW, what a difference from the blakes! I was in a pinnacle saddle that had those plastic rollers. Very nice and comfy! They way he had it set up, I could pull the slack with my feet, foot locking it out, very quick ascent, very little effort. Instead of using a beaner to clip in the micro, he used a little brass dog leash style clip. kept is closer to the hitch. It was not a pure VT, but a version of it. Going to retire the old weaver basic, getz me on dos fancy back pad dealio's (tv). That bridge was very nice, able to twist around with out any interference.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Climbed with a VT for the first time yesterday. WOW, what a difference from the blakes! I was in a pinnacle saddle that had those plastic rollers. Very nice and comfy! They way he had it set up, I could pull the slack with my feet, foot locking it out, very quick ascent, very little effort. Instead of using a beaner to clip in the micro, he used a little brass dog leash style clip. kept is closer to the hitch. It was not a pure VT, but a version of it. Going to retire the old weaver basic, getz me on dos fancy back pad dealio's (tv). That bridge was very nice, able to twist around with out any interference.



Maybe you mean the Versatile? That's what my saddle is. I have the roller setup for it, but never used it really.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you mean the Versatile? That's what my saddle is. I have the roller setup for it, but never used it really.


 
Maybe! He called it a pinnacle? I will look at it in a bit, its on the truck. Those rollers where nice! Smooooooth!


----------



## djones

another day of collecting maple sap for the producer. 100 gal. before the weekend. 90 gals yesterday, probably 65 gals today. Need some sunshine and 40f days to make it run good.


----------



## tree MDS

djones said:


> another day of collecting maple sap for the producer. 100 gal. before the weekend. 90 gals yesterday, probably 65 gals today. Need some sunshine and 40f days to make it run good.



Sounds like watching paint dry, to be perfectly honest..

What about those poor trees and the life you bleeding out of them??

You do realize this is an arborist forum.. correct?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like watching paint dry, to be perfectly honest..
> 
> What about those poor trees and the life you bleeding out of them??
> 
> You do realize this is an arborist forum.. correct?


 
So are you suggesting he start a 'Sap' forum?
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LawnMoore

10, 25'+ palm trees, booted 3-5 foot on 6 of them that have never been touched, and trimmed the 4 i had previously done last season.

most were around 25-30' 
(1 was around 45') it was a decent rush


----------



## Nailsbeats

TreeCo said:


> Food from trees is the highest form of arboriculture, IMO.


 
Yeah, and then you go to harvest the Hard Maple Timber (the second highest form of arboriculture:msp_biggrin and it isn't worth much because all the hearts are bad. I guess I'd keep the taps out of my trees and buy my neighbors syrup.


----------



## djones

Maple syrup from your own trees is the best. This stuff gets shipped all over the world, all from a little old syrup maker I pulled wrenches with for a few years. This stuff goes to Texas, California, Japan, Italy, The Big Apple. This producer only makes 400 to 600 gals. per year and sells out every year. At $55 retail per gal. figure it out for a months labor each year.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeCo said:


> Food from trees is the highest form of arboriculture, IMO.


 
So that makes leaf miners,aphids,borers top arborists


----------



## treemandan

YO! Did you SOB's see my baseball diamond or what dammit! For crying out loud do I have to clear cut the state of Pa in 3 days to get a pat on the back from you turkeys or something?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> YO! Did you SOB's see my baseball diamond or what dammit! For crying out loud do I have to clear cut the state of Pa in 3 days to get a pat on the back from you turkeys or something?


 
Lmfao I went back to see it good job but where's the bases?:dunno:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I went back to see it good job but where's the bases?:dunno:


 
The bases are kept in the plastic container behind the backcatch. 

And its about time somebody recoginized all the work I do around here. dammit!

And just to toot my own horn a little louder: you should have seen the looks on the non-prolateriat's faces when I showed up with the little loader. I could hear their backs give a sigh of relief.
Some people say that if you do something that then you should get something concrete in return and they will argue that a feeling of happiness is not concrete. I don't like to hang out with those kind of people and I didn't even hand out any business cards.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> YO! Did you SOB's see my baseball diamond or what dammit! For crying out loud do I have to clear cut the state of Pa in 3 days to get a pat on the back from you turkeys or something?


 
dan
u are the only one who I would let on my diamond, fabulous job, I mean, jeez, I'm speechless. Never have I seen the detail that you put into that project. you are a 


Better!

It is fun being the hero when ya show up with something that everybody is glad to see!


----------



## Grace Tree

treemandan said:


> Some people say that if you do something that then you should get something concrete in return and they will argue that a feeling of happiness is not concrete. I don't like to hang out with those kind of people and I didn't even hand out any business cards.



You have deep wisdom, Grasshopper.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> The bases are kept in the plastic container behind the backcatch.
> 
> And its about time somebody recoginized all the work I do around here. dammit!
> 
> And just to toot my own horn a little louder: you should have seen the looks on the non-prolateriat's faces when I showed up with the little loader. I could hear their backs give a sigh of relief.
> Some people say that if you do something that then you should get something concrete in return and they will argue that a feeling of happiness is not concrete. I don't like to hang out with those kind of people and I didn't even hand out any business cards.


 
Yes it can be very one sided with some. I get satisfaction from action today I got my stumper back in shape and ground 17 stumps not big money. I even tried to give the man some back, because it was easier than what the phone bid visualized. We both were satisfied, then the wife went shopping lol I found a place that rents those dingo's and I am going to try one soon!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Smoked checked a maple yesterday, when I was done cutting the stump, we flipped it over to load it. I exposed what looked to be an arrow, shot into the trunk, A LONG TIME AGO! Couldnt tell if it was real, as when I dug at it, it all flaked apart, probably a hunter trying his new toy, or a bad shot! Arrow head and about 8 inches of shaft, man that sounded bad!


----------



## treeman82

Well yesterday we finished (at least temporarily) a clearing job that was started last year. 4 black birch and 1 black cherry came out along with a dead ash snag and a big branch off a red oak. Winched the lot up the side of the cliff with the Intimidator. No problems to speak of. Local firewood guy came by to get the logs, he was happy. I carried a stray block of firewood up some steps, missed one and fell face first. Got a good cut under my chin. Broke out the first aid kit from under the seat and got the bleeding stopped. 

Today I helped a friend who was out of town by driving his truck to facilitate the moving of a local athletic club's goals. Got to his truck by 8:30, (we were supposed to meet at 9) they ran a bit late. Got the bulk of the goals moved by 1:30, but then all their volunteers took off and we still had the heaviest ones to deal with... so I took off as well because it takes 4+ people to move them and we were only 3 at that point. Went on a few estimates, see how they end up. Picked up a blueberry cake from a client, shared that with some friends. Hit the bank and some other BS, then the guy I worked for yesterday sends me a text "My wife made cupcakes for you, come and get em." So I went over there to pick them up... 2 plates were put in front of me, 12 cupcakes in total... I thought I'd get 1 plate, and the other would stay there... to my delight they were both for me. Perhaps not the best idea to admit this, but I killed 1 plate on the ride home, 4 disappeared within 500' of the client's house.


----------



## treeman75

Just bid a job tonight on 35 removals. Most of them i can flop,silver maples and elms around 50'. About 10 will have to be roped to prevent damage to property and other trees. Over all pretty easy job but its still going to take at least three days. I put 7500 on it, i devided 7500 by 35=214 per tree which I thought was a fair price. Or 2500 a day. He had two bids 1500 and 2500 those are guys that do it on the side.


----------



## littlenick

treeman75 said:


> Just bid a job tonight on 35 removals. Most of them i can flop,silver maples and elms around 50'. About 10 will have to be roped to prevent damage to property and other trees. Over all pretty easy job but its still going to take at least three days. I put 7500 on it, i devided 7500 by 35=214 per tree which I thought was a fair price. Or 2500 a day. He had two bids 1500 and 2500 those are guys that do it on the side.


 
Are the other two bids a total price or per day price?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We went to a gourmet restaurant, and I ate way too much, they have this duck ragu that is fantabulous, and we started out with grilled seafood platter, that had jumbo shrimp, scallops, squid, octopus....


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Yes it can be very one sided with some. I get satisfaction from action today I got my stumper back in shape and ground 17 stumps not big money. I even tried to give the man some back, because it was easier than what the phone bid visualized. We both were satisfied, then the wife went shopping lol I found a place that rents those dingo's and I am going to try one soon!


 
Good to hear.

I watched Mary Poppins with my kid today. I love that song; A poon full of sugar makes The Dan go down. Allright, I better quit before i get banned but I will lay odds yall gonna be singing that come Monday morning.


----------



## treevet

Just received this from an old friend of mine we re established contact from Peterborough, Ont. 

Be safe out there guys....

William Wallace Robinson: 1948-2010 - The End - Macleans.ca


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like we lost a good one.

There's something to be said for dying doing what you were made to do.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like we lost a good one.
> 
> There's something to be said for dying doing what you were made to do.


 
Yes its sad but we all know we owe a death and to die doing what you have come to love is an honorable one. I pray for his survivors.


----------



## Jumper

Went to the bank, paid the rent on the pied a terre I have here in town, picked up 90 days worth of five prescriptions, got packed and right now contemplating what to do for the rest of the day before I head to the airport to catch my plane back north for another fun filled nine days in the bush......


----------



## treevet

Enjoying the new crane. 90 foot hackberry behind an old 1860 home in my town. Got out and rode the ball a few times. Kyle is getting real good as an op. on this unit.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Enjoying the new crane. 90 foot hackberry behind an old 1860 home in my town. Got out and rode the ball a few times. Kyle is getting real good as an op. on this unit.


 
Looking pretty slick there TV I punised my grinder some more today looks likme its back to normal


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well. not gonna tell ya! I figure ya'll will speculate. I'm game.
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Well. not gonna tell ya! I figure ya'll will speculate. I'm game.
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


 
Uhhh, you left your wife to marry that handsome stud you met at the gay bar?

You finally feel comfortable with yourself to wear panties to work?

You went to a half price shoe sale and came across a pair of pumps to die for?

Now don't get mad at me, this is what happens when you let me to speculate.


----------



## sgreanbeans

went to the chiro yesterday,am, was feeling great, went and rented a post hole digger to drill holes for our garden, took a hit in the chest, now I have a rib out! WTF? black, abusive, kniving (sp?) cloud, go away!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I spent all day pick-pruning a buxus hedge with a buddy/client, some parts were reduced 5 inches, some 3 inches. They started at 25 inches tall...did i mention that i am 81 inches tall?

Some one come here and crack my back!


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I spent all day pick-pruning a buxus hedge with a buddy/client, some parts were reduced 5 inches, some 3 inches. They started at 25 inches tall...did i mention that i am 81 inches tall?
> 
> Some one come here and crack my back!


 
Sounds like you need a Ma Roller.

I just called to schedule a job, the client says there a couple other guys over there building scaffolding to work on the chimney and other projects. He said I could sqeek in but I told him out of professional curtousey and safety concerns it would be best to wait til they were done before I came in. That's SOP.
I am reminded of the time this lady scheduled two different tree services on the same day. Yeah, and they say I'm nuts.
Anyway, its not like that this time but I don't need to account for the chimney dude to get curious and walk blindly into the DZ which has happened before. Plus, its their turf now, let them do their thing without my chipper blasting them into madness.


----------



## chrisdafer

I belong in the 101 section but today I was pretty dam profesional.

I did a fat limby 60 foot oak with the cane pulling picks from me. Only my second crane job and only around 20th tree ever. Only been climbing for three months but today I must say I rocked it. My Boss said great job and that he can't believe how fast I am progressing. 

I feel stoaked! Today was friggen awesome.

Almost forgot I was climbing up over this crotch with a big cavity and as I put my head over the hole a big ass raccoon lunged out towards me growling. Scared the crap out of me and I just laid way back on my line. I cut the limbs above it and it stayed at the bottom. then when the crane picked that section of log she poked her head out like " wheres my house going" ran away once on the ground. found 4 babies deep inside one got hit by the saw and we put the rest in a little nest we built in an old wood pile. If the mom ever comes back for them. Their prolly cat food by now.


----------



## Natewood

chrisdafer said:


> I belong in the 101 section but today I was pretty dam profesional.
> 
> I did a fat limby 60 foot oak with the cane pulling picks from me. Only my second crane job and only around 20th tree ever. Only been climbing for three months but today I must say I rocked it. By Boss said great job and that he can't believe how fast I am progressing.
> 
> I feel stoaked! Today was friggen awsome.


 
Who on earth would let you do a crane job with twenty climbs in?? Much less your SECOND one??!!Your boss is dumb and greedy and not concerned about your safety or you're a troll


----------



## chrisdafer

Natewood said:


> Who on earth would let you do a crane job with twenty climbs in?? Much less your SECOND one??!!Your boss is dumb and greedy and not concerned about your safety or you're a troll


 
I've been working for him for two years and done countless tree and crane jobs from the bucket. He and I are confident in my abilities and judgment. I see you point though. And my first cane job last week was three pics. that included one for the log, real easy.


----------



## treemandan

I just got off the phone with my medical doctor. I have so many doctors its hard to tell them apart but he told me that judging from the MRI I took on Monday I need to have knee surgery. YAY!

Of course he told me not to be working.:msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I just got off the phone with my medical doctor. I have so many doctors its hard to tell them apart but he told me that judging from the MRI I took on Monday I need to have knee surgery. YAY!
> 
> Of course he told me not to be working.:msp_scared:


 
That sucks dan! Sorry to hear that.

I screwed up my right forearm a few weeks ago. not sure if I tore something, or maybe fractured it somehow. Was just climbing trees like I usually do, - after three months of doing nothing, pretty much! I've been putting a wrap on it for the last few days finally and the swelling is almost gone.

Getting older really bites!


----------



## treevet

I'd get a second opinion Danno.

Sometimes they just want to practice.

Here's a funny vid I just ran across thought might be entertaining. Has nothin to do with anything but here it is.....

YouTube - Showdown In Elk Town - Human Planet, Cities, Preview - BBC One


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I'd get a second opinion Danno.
> 
> Sometimes they just want to practice.
> 
> Here's a funny vid I just ran across thought might be entertaining. Has nothin to do with anything but here it is.....
> 
> YouTube - Showdown In Elk Town - Human Planet, Cities, Preview - BBC One


 
I've been getting opinions for my throbbing knee for 20 years.

Now I am not sure you guys understand what all I said in that last statement but I will be more than happy to go further in depth if you would like.


----------



## treevet

yeah, tell more more.

I busted up my knee in football. Got hit sideways while a spike was stuck in the ground. Used to have it drained all the time.

Going out now to bid one.....later.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> That sucks dan! Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I screwed up my right forearm a few weeks ago. not sure if I tore something, or maybe fractured it somehow. Was just climbing trees like I usually do, - after three months of doing nothing, pretty much! I've been putting a wrap on it and the last few days finally and the swelling is almost gone.
> 
> Getting older really bites!


 
Well that's just cause yer a #####.

Some advice:
stop being a #####

Allright, seriously:

Wrap up your arms while you are sleeping. Something that keeps everything straight and allows optimum blood flow. Start your day out slow and stretch.

I have seen the biggest toughest man complain about the pain... especially when they do tree work.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Well that's just cause yer a #####.
> 
> Some advice:
> stop being a #####
> 
> Allright, seriously:
> 
> Wrap up your arms while you are sleeping. Something that keeps everything straight and allows optimum blood flow. Start your day out slow and stretch.
> 
> I have seen the biggest toughest man complain about the pain... especially when they do tree work.



Thanks for the tip treemanpam!

I also have a bone chip about the size of a pea that just surfaced in my left elbow. Been bothering for probably ten years or so. Now that it's finally right there, I'm kinda tempted to get some whiskey and try hacking it out with a razor blade.

You think that's a good plan?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Thanks for the tip treemanpam!
> 
> I also have a bone chip about the size of a pea that just surfaced in my left elbow. Been bothering for probably ten years or so. Now that it's finally right there, I'm kinda tempted to get some whiskey and try hacking it out with a razor blade.
> 
> You think that's a good plan?


 
No.

But that reminds me of a story:

After my wife gave birth to our daughter we were at home resting for a few days. During labor I had seen some things I kinda wish I hadn't but I got over it. Anyway, while we were hanging out with our baby my wife told me she kinda felt that something was still inside her and there was a nasty odor coming from her vagina. I started to get real scared.
So I took a look, it was a wad of gauze the doctor had left in there. I thought for a second about what to do then went running down to the toolbox and grabbed the longest set of needle nose pliers I had. I poured some alcohol on them to clean them up a bit before the surgery and I was thinking how happy my wife would be when I solved the problem. Boy was I wrong! But I persisted a little longer telling her that it would be OK.
Anyway we went back to the doctor and it was handled under, umm, more sterile conditions which made us both happy and when TreeCo chimes in with a snide remark about my wife's vagina I am not gonna let that bother me either. We all are making leaps and bounds here at Arboristsitedotcom ! Allright, I'm off to see my shrink. I won't tell her about how I told the story of my wife's stinking ##### on an internet forum but I will tell her about why it took me 20 years to get a confirmed diagnosis on my bum knee. I just hope it don't take another 20 years to schedule the surgery. ya feel me broski?


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Well that's just cause yer a #####.
> 
> Some advice:
> stop being a #####
> 
> Allright, seriously:
> 
> Wrap up your arms while you are sleeping. Something that keeps everything straight and allows optimum blood flow. Start your day out slow and stretch.
> 
> I have seen the biggest toughest man complain about the pain... especially when they do tree work.



you need to work out to not get hurt. very simple. opcorn:

As for the Danno operation..... if it was in there so deep....seems you coulda come in from the other side?:msp_w00t:


----------



## ducaticorse

Sent check out for the new international bucket today. Got a smokin deal on a very nice rig. Excited to put it to work!


----------



## treevet

picts or it happened didn't


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> picts or it happened didn't


 
I have a cpl ratty pics from a cell that don't do it justice. I'm going to pick it up nxt week if the title gets here quick enough.

It's a 00 international forestry package 4700 DT466.
ALC 55
50K on the chassis
Motor fully rebuilt 2500hrs ago
Boom pistons and cables replaced 2 yrs ago
Newer rubber all around
Turn key truck
Any guesses on what I paid?
(Blakes you're not allowed to guess)


----------



## treevet

25k


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> 25k


 
Just pm'd u. Your box is full


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Just pm'd u. Your box is full


 
just pm'd ya back....we good now


----------



## Jumper

Sat in front of a computer terminal for the better part of 11 hours pushing stupid useless pieces of paper from point a to b, while wishing I was doing something else, except for the obscene amount of $$$ I am getting to be up here. Third person in a week quit/retired/was pushed out the door today, incuding my ex boss last week.......what a train wreck of a place.


----------



## ropensaddle

Climbed a big knarly red oak leaning 30 degrees over roof. Stated about 1:00 pm and left at 6 I ground some big stump before going up and had to come down to reset speed line for the wifey. I almost got er done finish tomorrow wore my arse out though gotta get a raptor soon


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> picts or it happened didn't


 
i have a decent pic after all, but i cant for the life of me add the ####in thing on the page. Anyone want to do it for me I'll send the pic via email.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> I have a cpl ratty pics from a cell that don't do it justice. I'm going to pick it up nxt week if the title gets here quick enough.
> 
> It's a 00 international forestry package 4700 DT466.
> ALC 55
> 50K on the chassis
> Motor fully rebuilt 2500hrs ago
> Boom pistons and cables replaced 2 yrs ago
> Newer rubber all around
> Turn key truck
> Any guesses on what I paid?
> (Blakes you're not allowed to guess)



Which one did you end up with? And how'd you get service records out of that guy? lol. I get too easily frustrated when sellers don't call me back, and if it's who I think it is that guy was the worst! Cheers to ya though! Pm me the deets.


----------



## GLOBOTREE

has been a long day~spoke with "the pope" and forumed with rope
looked at some trees and stuff.
Walkin the mile the lean green mile after all its what we do.
Now my friends we are growing near to the start of another season.
UWTT underway all our pal the main focus and reason.
Stanley Cup fever is ready to go
Birds are chirpin away with the snow~
Sleep well AS doods, been a slice!:moon:


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey vet I see you lurking I have a question the geckos I have are for girly calves they dig in do you think the fiber backing could be heated and spread out a little?


----------



## ropensaddle

I have big calves from walking mountains!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I took out a pin oak, was up in the tree and could hear screetching, looked up and seen a baby squiirel hangin on for dear life from a little branch, I rescued him, took him down to my father-in-law, go back up, could hear more, find the nest with another baby trying not to fall out. I get him too, take him down. Get home take them to my F-I-L'S house, the have a moma pomeraninan that is nursin pups, let her check them out, SHES NURSIN THEM! SO COOL!!
I hope they survive! Gonna hopefully raise them and let them go in my yard. Bill, the guy who trained me did this for years, has an army of squirrels patrolling his place, show up with out nuts and they will be POed! Gus and Otis are the names, gonna get pics of the dog nursin them!

I know, I know, not gonna start carrying home every baby bird, ant nest and so on! just couldnt let them die, the one was a fighter as he knew enough to hold on to that branch, one arm, 50ft up!


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> I have a cpl ratty pics from a cell that don't do it justice. I'm going to pick it up nxt week if the title gets here quick enough.
> 
> It's a 00 international forestry package 4700 DT466.
> ALC 55
> 50K on the chassis
> Motor fully rebuilt 2500hrs ago
> Boom pistons and cables replaced 2 yrs ago
> Newer rubber all around
> Turn key truck
> Any guesses on what I paid?
> (Blakes you're not allowed to guess)



60 footer or 55?


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Hey vet I see you lurking I have a question the geckos I have are for girly calves they dig in do you think the fiber backing could be heated and spread out a little?


 
Lot of times I just walk out and leave the puter on. 

Not familiar with the geckos but thinking bout buying a pair.

How bout a pict? I got the big spread out Euc velcro pads and they are comfortable for years.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> baby squiirel hangin on for dear life from a little branch, I rescued him
> 
> Get home take them to my F-I-L'S house, the have a moma pomeraninan that is nursin pups, let her check them out, SHES NURSIN THEM! SO COOL!!



Take a vid and send to Letterman


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> 60 footer or 55?


 
The boom itself is a 55. I'm new to ALC, and do not know if that means total working height with truck, or stick height only. I know the "stinger" (mid section of boom that hangs of the back of the truck) sticks out further than my altec, but the bucket on the ALC sits back much further on the crash cab than my altec,

I'm going to measure it up against my Altec when I bring it home next week. Hopefully it will be the same working height, although it looks as though it may be a tit shorter than the altec LRIII on the GMC 7500 chassis.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> The boom itself is a 55. I'm new to ALC, and do not know if that means total working height with truck, or stick height only. I know the "stinger" (mid section of boom that hangs of the back of the truck) sticks out further than my altec, but the bucket on the ALC sits back much further on the crash cab than my altec,
> 
> I'm going to measure it up against my Altec when I bring it home next week. Hopefully it will be the same working height, although it looks as though it may be a tit shorter than the altec LRIII on the GMC 7500 chassis.


 
Either 55' or 60 wh (5' above the floor fully extended measured from ground).....that reach is gonna be just fine Ryan. 

You guys gotta learn my limb hanging technique and then you can remove a 100 foot tree with that bucket and not tie up the gm with all that silly lowering stuff.

ps didn't ALC go outta biz?


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Either 55' or 60 wh (5' above the floor fully extended measured from ground).....that reach is gonna be just fine Ryan.
> 
> ps didn't ALC go outta biz?
> 
> ps...didn't ALC go outta biz?
> You guys gotta learn my limb hanging technique and then you can remove a 100 foot tree with that bucket and not tie up the gm with all that silly lowering stuff.


 
Well I'd like to learn that "limb hangin technique" Vet... We did 5 90" oaks with the altec last fall without climbing out, it was fun,, had some decent size pieces flying off, and some we had to porty. It's more just "size" envy between the two booms LOL. I'm sure we'll be fine.... 

ALC DID go oout of biz. Fortunately, NOTHING they use in their booms was manufactured by them. They were more of an assembly plant. There are several well qualified companies that source parts, and work on these booms. They will be serviceable for years to come.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> The boom itself is a 55. I'm new to ALC, and do not know if that means total working height with truck, or stick height only. I know the "stinger" (mid section of boom that hangs of the back of the truck) sticks out further than my altec, but the bucket on the ALC sits back much further on the crash cab than my altec,
> 
> I'm going to measure it up against my Altec when I bring it home next week. Hopefully it will be the same working height, although it looks as though it may be a tit shorter than the altec LRIII on the GMC 7500 chassis.










Here's the pic for everyone. Like I told Ducati, I think 55 is the work on height of this unit. The similar ALC setups I've looked at that were 60 footers, looked the same but the bucket extended out over the cab quite a bit more. Like they used the same bottom boom as seen here and added 5 foot onto the top. But I could be wrong. Still, a steal of a deal for the price. Especially with a fresh rebuild on the motor and new pistons and cables on the boom. How many hours on it?


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Here's the pic for everyone. Like I told Ducati, I think 55 is the work on height of this unit. The similar ALC setups I've looked at that were 60 footers, looked the same but the bucket extended out over the cab quite a bit more. Like they used the same bottom boom as seen here and added 5 foot onto the top. But I could be wrong. Still, a steal of a deal for the price. Especially with a fresh rebuild on the motor and new pistons and cables on the boom. How many hours on it?


 
Hey thanks Chris!


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> ALC DID go oout of biz. Fortunately, NOTHING they use in their booms was manufactured by them. They were more of an assembly plant. There are several well qualified companies that source parts, and work on these booms. They will be serviceable for years to come.



From what the guy at ALC told me ( consider the source here ) they aren't out of business, they'll still be operating out of the same shop, but they're road service crew is going to need to be rebuilt again. They sold the company to someone else and part of the deal forced them to file for bankruptcy protection so the new company didn't incur all of ALC's bad debt.


----------



## ducaticorse

It's got 2500 hours on the motor build. I'd have to look at the records and look to see what the hours were, @ the time of the pistons and cables being done a cpl years ago.

I will say, if it matters to anyone, that it feels like you're floating in the ALC compared to the LRIII. Actually kind of made me nervous LOL. I got used to the jerky Altec.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Hey thanks Chris!


 
No problem, mang. How many miles/hours are on that truck again?


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Well I'd like to learn that "limb hangin technique" .


\

Get about a 7' double braid (half inch or three quarter) lanyard with a spliced loop on one end.

Girth hitch it on top of the branch near the tree stem.....then go out past where you gonna cut so it will fold inside the roof or whatever....

Then tie a running bolen there ......then make a face cut or notch on the bottom of the branch/leader....

then move the whole lanyard set up to the bottom of the piece....

cut it off and you got a hanging limb/leader to slice and dice that will fall in an open spot and ready for gm to insert in chipper.

you can slice and dice the wood or get the bucket under it and capture it and take the hitch off it when light enough.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> No problem, mang. How many miles/hours are on that truck again?


 
Total hrs are 12K, 50K miles on chassis. 

Again, the motor was rebuilt @ 9800 hrs, and the pistons and cables were done aprx 2-3 years ago. 

The maint records are still with the truck.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> \
> 
> Get about a 7' double braid (half inch or three quarter) lanyard with a spliced loop on one end.
> 
> Girth hitch it on top of the branch near the tree stem.....then go out past where you gonna cut so it will fold inside the roof or whatever....
> 
> Then tie a running bolen there ......then make a face cut or notch on the bottom of the branch/leader....
> 
> then move the whole lanyard set up to the bottom of the piece....
> 
> cut it off and you got a hanging limb/leader to slice and dice that will fall in an open spot and ready for gm to insert in chipper.
> 
> you can slice and dice the wood or get the bucket under it and capture it and take the hitch off it when light enough.


 
Uhh, I don't get it:msp_unsure: Huh? Can you draw a quick diagram, take a pic and boot it up so we can see? Crayons work well.


----------



## treemandan

So I was in the surgeon's office today going over the proceedure for my knee. Its for a torn meniscus. I have had X-rays and MRI's of my knee throughout the years but nothing ever showed up. I have to say I am looking forward to a better life after having this operation... if I don't die on the table that is.
Anyway, I was watching a video of the proceedure, it was in digital format, animation in black and white. I was standing up watching the things they stick and there, the cutting, pulling, drilling and was thinking about it being done to me. 
I was sure glad both the doc and the nurse were standing close enough to help me sit down because I was headed to the floor pretty fast. I apologized for being such puss and asked they what they meant by " the proceedure is done with local anesthetic". 
When the surgeon came back it I advised, for his safety and my sanity, that I just be put down completely. He assured me they would have me suffeciently doped up and it wouldn't be a problem and that was Ok that I was such a puss. I am still not convinced of either.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> So I was in the surgeon's office today going over the proceedure for my knee. Its for a torn meniscus. I have had X-rays and MRI's of my knee throughout the years but nothing ever showed up. I have to say I am looking forward to a better life after having this operation... if I don't die on the table that is.
> Anyway, I was watching a video of the proceedure, it was in digital format, animation in black and white. I was standing up watching the things they stick and there, the cutting, pulling, drilling and was thinking about it being done to me.
> I was sure glad both the doc and the nurse were standing close enough to help me sit down because I was headed to the floor pretty fast. I apologized for being such puss and asked they what they meant by " the proceedure is done with local anesthetic".
> When the surgeon came back it I advised, for his safety and my sanity, that I just be put down completely. He assured me they would have me suffeciently doped up and it wouldn't be a problem and that was Ok that I was such a puss. I am still not convinced of either.



When are you planning on having it done? How long after till you can get back to climbing?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> When are you planning on having it done? How long after till you can get back to climbing?


 
I scheduled it for April 22. Its outpatient type stuff with a 2 to 4 week recovery. The people I know who have had this type of surgery have responded well and were back on their feet fast and feeling good.
Like I said I started to get Mri's and stuff way back when, nothing was every found til the last one I had on Monday. I took the first available surgery date they had. The timing sucks but it usually does for this sort of thing.
A couple of my regular clients called ready to get going on some big projects. Well big for me, I am only one guy. Maybe I will get Plas up here so I can exploit him a little more. We will see, you just have to deal with this stuff as it comes and its always coming right after you remember the stuff you forgot you had to do.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Either 55' or 60 wh (5' above the floor fully extended measured from ground).....that reach is gonna be just fine Ryan.
> 
> You guys gotta learn my limb hanging technique and then you can remove a 100 foot tree with that bucket and not tie up the gm with all that silly lowering stuff.
> 
> ps didn't ALC go outta biz?


 
Lol I use a long choker made out of an old 3/4 I hang more crap than I lower from a bucket. I want my grunts chippin lol I do use a speed line though too.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I use a long choker made out of an old 3/4 I hang more crap than I lower from a bucket. I want my grunts chippin lol I do use a speed line though too.


 
You mean the Wifey chippin??


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You mean the Wifey??


 
No we lower when she's there then I am grunt too That was low dern it ,no wonder I 'm always tired


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> No we lower when she's there then I am grunt too That was low dern it ,no wonder I 'm always tired


 
Sorry rope. Was just trying to cheer up the dan!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Sorry rope. Was just trying to cheer up the dan!


 
Lol that feller has some issues:monkey:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol that feller has some issues:monkey:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Toddppm

treemandan said:


> So I was in the surgeon's office today going over the proceedure for my knee. Its for a torn meniscus. I have had X-rays and MRI's of my knee throughout the years but nothing ever showed up. I have to say I am looking forward to a better life after having this operation... if I don't die on the table that is.
> Anyway, I was watching a video of the proceedure, it was in digital format, animation in black and white. I was standing up watching the things they stick and there, the cutting, pulling, drilling and was thinking about it being done to me.
> I was sure glad both the doc and the nurse were standing close enough to help me sit down because I was headed to the floor pretty fast. I apologized for being such puss and asked they what they meant by " the proceedure is done with local anesthetic".
> When the surgeon came back it I advised, for his safety and my sanity, that I just be put down completely. He assured me they would have me suffeciently doped up and it wouldn't be a problem and that was Ok that I was such a puss. I am still not convinced of either.


 
MRI's are BS! Got my right knee done last year, arthroscopic is pretty uninvasive, don't let him take out too much meniscus that stuff don't grow back!


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> It's got 2500 hours on the motor build. I'd have to look at the records and look to see what the hours were, @ the time of the pistons and cables being done a cpl years ago.
> 
> I will say, if it matters to anyone, that it feels like you're floating in the ALC compared to the LRIII. Actually kind of made me nervous LOL. I got used to the jerky Altec.


 

So, How much was it? This one is for sale here at a dealer for $24,500. Sure it'd go for less, been there for a few months now. This one said it was a 55 model


----------



## treevet

Man I just can't see buying a bucket with that big chip box in the way and not rear mount.

We have not found eab in my town at all until this year and so far this spring we have virtually found evidence in every tree we have worked on totalling about 7 on a half a dozen properties. We are the first to find it and have an article coming out in the local magazine next week about it.

We have made money on treatments and removals and replacements and are just at the very beginning of infestation. We are probably 20% ash in our town. 

This is a larvae on my Celestron microscope from a tree 2 days ago.


----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> MRI's are BS! Got my right knee done last year, arthroscopic is pretty uninvasive, don't let him take out too much meniscus that stuff don't grow back!


 
What is this that you say MRI's are BS!!!??:msp_ohmy: Come on man, don't confirm my fear that the surgeon sells meat on the side at his fast food restuarant.

I understand about the rest and frankly I am still pretty nervous. I talked to a lot of people who recomended the removed tissue be replace. I can't help but feel we are at the mercy of these butchers and their insane phone system. Maybe its best not to trust a company that changes their phone number every 6 months.


----------



## treevet

Man you would have to hold a gattling gun to my head to get me to let a doctor do anything to me at this time of year that would lay me up for poss. 4 wks.

It would be financial suicide to me.

Can't you hold out til next winter? Shouldn't you have done it this winter? Good luck anyway.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Man you would have to hold a gattling gun to my head to get me to let a doctor do anything to me at this time of year that would lay me up for poss. 4 wks.
> 
> It would be financial suicide to me.
> 
> Can't you hold out til next winter? Shouldn't you have done it this winter? Good luck anyway.


 
Well, there really is no good time to do it and yes doing it right now sucks real bad. The pain is so bad right now I am pretty much down anyway. Sure I could get through another season of misery popping ibuprophen and jerking off with the knee braces, I suppose. But added all together with the fact that my wife's company, where she has worked for many years, is involved in hostile bids due to the fact that the owner died a few months ago which might put her out on her ass so we are concerned about the ins coverage so I made the appointment now.
With my commitments with the snow plowing I wasn't going to think about any kind of surgery during winter if I didn't have to and really wasn't planning on doing it now even. The pain is pretty bad right now and I am only doing more damage, especially when I work. Not to mention its dam dangerous when my knee pops and I about fall over when it gives out. I lost it a few times standing on my spikes recently and being on the ground is downright murder after a couple hours.
No, I am not thrilled about the timing at all. But we have money in the bank, if my wife gets the boot she will get a severance and unemployment, and she could find decent employment elsewhere. 
While I rehab I could sell off the big equipment and look for a job with decent benefits if I had to. I wouldn't feel bad about it if that would make things work, I'd feel worse for my clients anyway. Most likley I wouldn't have to though but I came from mud and really haven't done to badly so far.
I was thinking about selling electricity from my desk which seems to be the latest craze in mad money making these days but if I heal up well I just might look into running operations for a bigger company like Jeff does. I would have to finish my degree and get a little better educated which I was looking to do after my kid got out of daycare and into real school. I actually clean up pretty dam well and (believe it or not) am good enough with people to run estimates for a large takedown company though that is really not what I want.
Its a world of possibilties out there, like when I opened the phone book 20 years ago and told TreeCo to give me a job. Don't go feeling sorry for me... well maybe just a little for having been around TreeCo.
I am planning on doing a few jobs, then i have some classes I had scheduled then its off to the drive through meat market then rehab. I will be sure to get a jump on some more of the classes I am taking in Communications while I got a leg up. That is sure to look good on my resume right next to crazy ass tree climber.


----------



## treevet

Sounds like you have some good plans. How about getting the CA. Real easy. You got plenty of reading time.


----------



## Toddppm

Just make sure you pre-hab. Got to be in good shape going in and you'll be fine after the surgery. If it's only the mensicus you'll probabaly feel like a million bucks soon after. I tore my ACL too but it was only partial so left it, but he did cleanup some scar tissue at the same time. Felt awesome afterwards pretty damn quick. Found a good excercise bike on CL and did my own rehab, I couldn't stand to be in there just to stare at the rehab girls and listen to them quack:msp_w00t:
I talked to 3 different docs and glad I didn't listen to the first 2 that wanted to replace my only partially torn ACL, whacky guys.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Today is my 10th year with Urban Tree Care,Inc. I just had to put a carbon monoxide alarm in the house, it is now law in California.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

It was my 15th Anniversary. Cant believe she stayed this long, I would hit the road a long time ago!

Otis and Gus are surviving (baby squirrels), the Pomeranian (Daisy) has taken them as her own!


----------



## treevet

3 days on regular client's horse farm/estate. I think these are Clydesdales? They are huge.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> 3 days on regular client's horse farm/estate. I think these are Clydesdales? They are huge.


 
or those Belgians, we have a couple around here that breeds them, freaking monsters!!!! They are like, literally! GIANT HORSES!
Look like same exact horses. Real friendly!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> or those Belgians, we have a couple around here that breeds them, freaking monsters!!!! They are like, literally! GIANT HORSES!
> Look like same exact horses. Real friendly!


 
That is what they are then I guess. Def. friendly and came right over to say hi. Owner is out of town so I haven't talked to him but my guess is he is breeding them.

How bouts a pict of the squirrels feeding on a dawg? lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet;2868790
How bouts a pict of the squirrels feeding on a dawg? lol[/QUOTE said:


> :msp_rolleyes:
> :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> Jeff


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> It was my 15th Anniversary. Cant believe she stayed this long, I would hit the road a long time ago!
> 
> Otis and Gus are surviving (baby squirrels), the Pomeranian (Daisy) has taken them as her own!


 
pay attenshun jeffy ....there will be a testumpkin2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> pay attenshun jeffy ....there will be a testumpkin2:


 
I am, I just felt like 'quoting ya! :msp_flapper:
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I am, I just felt like 'quoting ya! :msp_flapper:
> Jeff


 
ya got me :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Nailsbeats

Pruned 7 trees at a residence. Wraptored it up all the way and nailed a full clean up. Picked up a nice load of chips and a little firewood. Nothing really new or exciting happened though, just a nice casual day with the sun beaming down and the 200T deafening the neighbors.


----------



## treevet

When did ya get the Wraptor Nails? Congrats. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Nailsbeats

treevet said:


> When did ya get the Wraptor Nails? Congrats. :msp_thumbup:


 
Thanks Vet, picked it up a month ago. I have 17 trees on it I believe. Really can't say enough about how slick it is.


----------



## Arbor Vision

Took my girls to see Disney princesses on ice, we had a blast. Went and got a little more orientation with my new harness/climbing setup. The sequioa's floating bridge is making climbing and maneuvering around so much more easier and graceful, almost to easy. Spent an hour or two playing in a oak tree. Really like how much easier I can swing from one spot two another and have the freedom of movement in my legs to be able to kick my leg up over a limb or twist/ rotate my body to accommodate my landing after a 10/15/20' swing. Going from my old harness to my new one, was like going from a taunting//blakes to a split tail vt hitch setup. Maybe it just seems that way to me for climbing on a weaver basic saddle previously.


----------



## treeman82

What did I do today? Nothing good. Looked at a vista pruning job this morning, told the people it will have to wait until after everything is in leaf. Had it out with a long time client over the maintenance end of their work. I didn't like doing it, but the work was easy enough and they paid. They just canned me for that stuff and hired this local scum bag that very few people I know actually like. So I'm dealing with the fallout from that. Did some writing for a letter to the editor of the local rag. Yesterday we did pull a 5 hp chipper shredder out of a pile of junk, gonna work on it next week. Also did some more investigating into a trucking job for next week. Gonna drive down to the city for a client to pick up an antique fountain and bring it up to her place. Just now I was trying to find an old AS member who I haven't heard from in quite some time, turns out he died about a year ago, willing to bet the farm it was an OD. Also heard that the friend of a friend is back in jail again... BAD drunk that one (did 2 years for DWI)... not my friend, but I knew the guy.


----------



## arborpros

treemandan said:


> So I was in the surgeon's office today going over the proceedure for my knee. Its for a torn meniscus. I have had X-rays and MRI's of my knee throughout the years but nothing ever showed up. I have to say I am looking forward to a better life after having this operation... if I don't die on the table that is.
> Anyway, I was watching a video of the proceedure, it was in digital format, animation in black and white. I was standing up watching the things they stick and there, the cutting, pulling, drilling and was thinking about it being done to me.
> I was sure glad both the doc and the nurse were standing close enough to help me sit down because I was headed to the floor pretty fast. I apologized for being such puss and asked they what they meant by " the proceedure is done with local anesthetic".
> When the surgeon came back it I advised, for his safety and my sanity, that I just be put down completely. He assured me they would have me suffeciently doped up and it wouldn't be a problem and that was Ok that I was such a puss. I am still not convinced of either.


 
Hey buddy, I have had 3 surgeries on my right knee all being torn meniscus. I had the cartilage repaired the first time and the recovery was absolutely horrible. The second and third time I just had the torn parts removed and it is so much better. One of the surgeries was for a dislocated knee cap along with torn cartilage so the recovery was a little longer. 

It is a scary thing to be put under and get cut on. It scares me every single time and I have been put under for various surgeries 7 times. Holy crap I did not realize that until now. Just have faith that the doctors know what they are doing and they do it all the time. Cartilage repairs and removals are very easy for them to do.

My best advice to you would DO YOUR REHAB!!!! I did not do the rehab one of the time and ti was tough to get full motion back. Some of the things they make you do seem like it is not helping or it is just pointless but believe you me, it works and it helps. It is amazing what 20 minutes of someone just pushing on your knee cap will do to your pain. 

I just got results back from a MRI recently and I'm due for surgery #1 on teh cartilage of my left knee. It has been torn for about a year or so now so it is time to get it fixed. Starting to keep me up at night now but the time out of working at 100% makes me keep puting it off. 

Anyhow, best of luck and if you have any questions, I'm no doctor but hit me up. I've been through it before.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> That is what they are then I guess. Def. friendly and came right over to say hi. Owner is out of town so I haven't talked to him but my guess is he is breeding them.
> 
> How bouts a pict of the squirrels feeding on a dawg? lol


 
Well, unfortunately, Otis and Gus fell in battle against the A#$ hOLE puppies, daisey the mom, got them out of the cage and the puppies started playing with them, it killed them :msp_angry::msp_sad::msp_angry::msp_sad::msp_angry::msp_sad:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Arbor Vision said:


> Took my girls to see Disney princesses on ice, we had a blast. Went and got a little more orientation with my new harness/climbing setup. The sequioa's floating bridge is making climbing and maneuvering around so much more easier and graceful, almost to easy. Spent an hour or two playing in a oak tree. Really like how much easier I can swing from one spot two another and have the freedom of movement in my legs to be able to kick my leg up over a limb or twist/ rotate my body to accommodate my landing after a 10/15/20' swing. Going from my old harness to my new one, was like going from a taunting//blakes to a split tail vt hitch setup. Maybe it just seems that way to me for climbing on a weaver basic saddle previously.


 
I with ya on that, I tried WT's set up, same as you have, coming from the same as your old! Big freaking difference! Did you get those plastic rollers for the biners? They make a big dif too!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've been down all weekend with a +/- 100* fever, WTF, two viruses in a month! hopfully this one goes away as fast as the last one.

Anyone up to tutoring in Sentential Logic?


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've been down all weekend with a +/- 100* fever, WTF, two viruses in a month! hopfully this one goes away as fast as the last one.
> 
> Anyone up to tutoring in Sentential Logic?



Damn! I dont think either one of us gets a break, hurt my ribs and pec muscle real bad using a post hole digger!

Sentential Logic, is that the understanding of trees electrical signals? !


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

If it were trees, I would not be looking for a tutor  well maybe on the cellular level...

SL is a system for taking apart arguments to show the validity of the form of the argument, regardless of the truth value for the statements.

This is a "famous" ancient Greek example of unsound logic


> This mutt is your dog, and he is the father of those puppies. So, he is yours and a father, hence your father (and the puppies are your siblings).



If I could figure out the keys to SL symbology I could go through the steps to show how the form of the statement is not valid, as well as being obviously false.

We could rewrite it so that it has a truthful conclusion, but because the form can result in an untruthful conclusion it is not valid.

You break the statement down to simple sentences, then assign those uppercase letters

This mutt is your dog= M
he is the father of the puppies=F

the system uses symbols to represent terms the terms AND, OR, IF THEN, NOT...

So the first part of the statement would be represented as M*f (the asterisk would actually be a DOT similar to multiplication)

Now that I have bored you back to bed, I will leave it at that  It can be like doing a word puzzle, or sudoko.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> If it were trees, I would not be looking for a tutor  well maybe on the cellular level...
> 
> SL is a system for taking apart arguments to show the validity of the form of the argument, regardless of the truth value for the statements.
> 
> This is a "famous" ancient Greek example of unsound logic
> 
> 
> If I could figure out the keys to SL symbology I could go through the steps to show how the form of the statement is not valid, as well as being obviously false.
> 
> We could rewrite it so that it has a truthful conclusion, but because the form can result in an untruthful conclusion it is not valid.
> 
> You break the statement down to simple sentences, then assign those uppercase letters
> 
> This mutt is your dog= M
> he is the father of the puppies=F
> 
> the system uses symbols to represent terms the terms AND, OR, IF THEN, NOT...
> 
> So the first part of the statement would be represented as M*f (the asterisk would actually be a DOT similar to multiplication)
> 
> Now that I have bored you back to bed, I will leave it at that  It can be like doing a word puzzle, or sudoko.



arrrrgggghhhh....where's a mod when you really need one...wait a minute...you are a mod....:bang:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> arrrrgggghhhh....where's a mod when you really need one...wait a minute...you are a mod....:bang:


 
Not for well over a year. They kicked me out of the club summarily.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Not for well over a year. They kicked me out of the club summarily.


 
Just bustin on ya for modding me in the pm. 

Why'd ya get the bootski? (uh oh that's vergin on complainin bout moderation :msp_ohmy


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Just bustin on ya for modding me in the pm.
> 
> Why'd ya get the bootski? (uh oh that's vergin on complainin bout moderation :msp_ohmy


 
There are still a few tools I have left to use when people act stoopid.

No one ever told me why I went, Jen or Darin said that they had handed over much of the control to a couple of the other guys, and I was slowly pushed out. Complete silence to all my questions.

My assumption is that I was being a bit too strict, some people did not like my <snip> deletions.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> There are still a few tools I have left to use when people act stoopid.
> 
> No one ever told me why I went, Jen or Darin said that they had handed over much of the control to a couple of the other guys, and I was slowly pushed out. Complete silence to all my questions.
> 
> My assumption is that I was being a bit too strict, some people did not like my <snip> deletions.



I remember when I pissed alot of guy's off year's ago and when all were jumping on me, you came to my defence by saying ' That's Jeff'. If I can find it I will link it. I think you called me a 'Grumpy old man!'.
Today, I got a call that we missed a tree in an HOA that we did 436 tree's and one is not done! Arg! One tree! I put my gear in the truck and will start my crew's out in San Diego and haul butt to Menifee!!! I know we did not miss it, but I will check it out. 
Hey! Could some of you check out my post in 'Tree care and Health'? I did not want to post it here but if you could check it out, I would like to hear you opinion's. It is called 'Fungus'
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Today, I got a call that we missed a tree in an HOA that we did 436 tree's and one is not done! Arg! One tree! I put my gear in the truck and will start my crew's out in San Diego and haul butt to Menifee:



YOU goin up a tree


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> There are still a few tools I have left to use when people act stoopid.
> 
> .



me too.....my post was moderating you :msp_wink:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember when I pissed alot of guy's off year's ago and when all were jumping on me, you came to my defence by saying ' That's Jeff'. If I can find it I will link it. I think you called me a 'Grumpy old man!'.



I tried looking for it, but there were too many posts where I called you an old an


----------



## treevet

New episode of "Swamp People" tonite at 10: eastern. How can you miss it? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treemandan

I am making plans to start a 10k reclaimation job. Its not pretty but will be when we are done. In the past I have done thousands with this client, about 3k last year in land reclaimation.
I haven't seen the property in awhile til today ,hey had put in a new drive and lawn after we chewed through the 3K in overgrown property. I thought I pulled into the wrong driveway at first.
We have done a lot for this guy over the years and I have been waiting all winter to start back up over there cause we are going to do lots more. 
I have Plas coming in, I told him I would pay what the job was worth. If it should take an hour to get it down and it takes him four, well, he gets paid for the hour. He can take all the time he wants. He will be allright on the ground too.
I have this one job set up where I was thinking of having my one buddy film it this saturday. Its a little tree.
So come Monday its time to grease up the ol'e chipper and blow out her fliters. I plan to do a couple smaller jobs this week and be on the reclamation job the first of next week. I had had the chipper and climbing belt out once allready and the knives are beat to ####. I did a little job for a friend last week off the cuff, made 3/4 load of chips in a day trimming his trees. I had him help me.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> YOU goin up a tree


 
Pics or it didn't happen!!! This I got to see! 

Been slow as hell here. I'm working but not anywhere near as much as I should be. I went and looked at a Willow removal today. I priced it to do it but he said he wants to let another guy bid it tomorrow. I doubt he will beat me, like I said, I priced it to do.

Finally got my stumper running today too.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!! This I got to see!
> 
> Been slow as hell here. I'm working but not anywhere near as much as I should be. I went and looked at a Willow removal today. I priced it to do it but he said he wants to let another guy bid it tomorrow. I doubt he will beat me, like I said, I priced it to do.
> 
> Finally got my stumper running today too.


 
Don't sweat it Larry, opening day Baseball last week, Master's Golf this week....it is spring....soon you will wish you could have a day off. 

It is such a delicate thing bidding from slow season to busy and you always gonna get caught with a low ball or two when someone sits on a job and you get booked....the they call.

Cheers


----------



## prentice110

*Feel free to laugh*

What the hell is a wraptor? In the last few days Ive seen a ton of you guys ranting in multiple threads about this thing. What is it and whats it for?


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> What the hell is a wraptor? In the last few days Ive seen a ton of you guys ranting in multiple threads about this thing. What is it and whats it for?


 
Ha Ha! What a thread boost!!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha! What a thread boost!!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
I know right? Cant wait to see what that stirs up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> I know right? Cant wait to see what that stirs up.


 
You funny Bastid! Tell Dave 'High"!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> You funny Bastid! Tell Dave 'High"!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:


 
Looks arent everything!


----------



## tree md

Hey Prentice, how far are you from Greenville? I got a buddy who owns a farm there and he is wanting to get a quote on several stumps he wants ground.


----------



## treevet

as usual ofcourse, not meaning to offend anyone's delicate feelings but.....

if you claim to be an experienced climber (you on this forum) and you don't know what a Wraptor is after it is on the market for bout a year and a half and in all the major catalogues, then.....

ya must be walkin round full time with ya head up y'ass :hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Count on TV to deliver the 'Ouch!'.
Jeff :msp_mellow:


----------



## treevet

who me?


----------



## prentice110

tree md said:


> Hey Prentice, how far are you from Greenville? I got a buddy who owns a farm there and he is wanting to get a quote on several stumps he wants ground.


 
Uhhh.... Never heard of it, is it near Chicago?


----------



## tree md

prentice110 said:


> Uhhh.... Never heard of it, is it near Chicago?


 
Nope, he just told me it's in Southern IL. too far out for you I'm sure.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> as usual ofcourse, not meaning to offend anyone's delicate feelings but.....
> 
> if you claim to be an experienced climber (you on this forum) and you don't know what a Wraptor is after it is on the market for bout a year and a half and in all the major catalogues, then.....
> 
> ya must be walkin round full time with ya head up y'ass :hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:


 
You'd be suprised what it takes to offend me. I've been looking for my Sherril catalog but cant find it. I am in the middle of hillbilly county, and outside of Davey or the care of tree's, have the most advanced gear, but when your a small private nobody that grew up the dino way, and have to buy everything, the next tank of fuel to do the next job is a little more important then some toy I cant afford.(unless it kicks untold amounts of ass) I dont drool on catalogs all day. Trees arent my life, I hate this ####. Im only in it to kill as many as I can cuz I hate everything and cant wait to get off this rock. No trees no breathe right? JK


----------



## prentice110

tree md said:


> Nope, he just told me it's in Southern IL. too far out for you I'm sure.


 
Oh, its only an 8 hr drive.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> What the hell is a wraptor? In the last few days Ive seen a ton of you guys ranting in multiple threads about this thing. What is it and whats it for?


 
A Wraptor, is a gas powered ascending device that some people, who can't haul their own dead weight up a few feet, use to get in the tree.


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> A Wraptor, is a gas powered ascending device that some people, who can't haul their own dead weight up a few feet, use to get in the tree.


 
Wow, gas powered? I was thinking about getting the electric one I saw on Discovery that the military uses. Not cuz I cant haul the dead weight, just cuz its fast as lightning.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

It's like an elevator to the canopy.

greenville, il - Google Maps

You think you're in hill-billy IL, I was through Greenvill after the snow/ice storm last year. Talk about poor! Makes Tulsa look like Vegas!






Jeff in his haight-ashbury days...did you know Guy from back then?


----------



## prentice110

*Wraptor*

does it work better with SRT or conventional? and whats up with the dumb name? Seems to me they should've called it "Lay-z-climb"......Bet you sweat wondering if dippy do wah grunty put the gas cap on right, oh wait you pros prolly dub check ev-thang like that Care of trees dork accoss the street from me who went all they way up an Oak with an empty saw. DOH'!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> It's like an elevator to the canopy.
> 
> greenville, il - Google Maps
> 
> You think you're in hill-billy IL, I was through Greenvill after the snow/ice storm last year. Talk about poor! Makes Tulsa look like Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff in his haight-ashbury days...did you know Guy from back then?


 
You can be sooo cruel!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

prentice110 said:


> does it work better with SRT or conventional? and whats up with the dumb name? Seems to me they should've called it "Lay-z-climb"......Bet you sweat wondering if dippy do wah grunty put the gas cap on right, oh wait you pros prolly dub check ev-thang like that Care of trees dork accoss the street from me who went all they way up an Oak with an empty saw. DOH'!!!


 
I forgot my work boots at home once, it was a 40 mile trip to the job-site and I was in flip-flops...

Now that was a D'OH


> You can be sooo cruel!


Made ya laugh Jeffe!

I was not getting any new hits on "old viking" so I tried "Gray Viking"...the old Jarhead - word association - I'm grosser then you game. I just could not resist.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Made ya laugh Jeffe!.


 
You alway's do! I like to read your post's and you razzin' me. 
Thank's JP, :smile2:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> you alway's do! I like to read your post's and you razzin' me.
> Thank's jp, :smile2:


 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## GLOBOTREE

nice avatar sanborn!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Thanks, I've become a vizsla addict these past three years.

The old guy is a mix we rescued and the other two are my three y/o "little girl".

She's been in heat for the past two weeks, so he is on her like glue. Balls or no balls


----------



## ropensaddle

Back in from a grindathon I'm sick of stumps


----------



## treeman82

Yesterday I went with a friend down to Queens. Took us 2 hrs to get there. We went to pick up an imported / antique fountain for one of my clients. Get it on the truck, stop for lunch and dropped it off at his house until we get a loader at the client's place. We took a look at this thing, which I'm sure cost her a fortune already... GARBAGE. At some point during the day we also went and looked at a clearing job. This guy has a bunch of sugar maple and some other assorted species, wants them cleared out... but he wants to pay for the job with the wood. I laughed.


----------



## Sunrise Guy

*Tengu Saddle---YOW!*

I just tried this thing, today. It goes back to WesSpur, tomorrow. Enter the tree a bass and exit it a soprano. I suppose women might be able to use it, but if you don't want to perform elective testicular surgery on yourself while aloft, you had better pass this thing by. Adjust it to not ride so high, lean back and----now you're getting into rectal surgery, as the wings of the leg pads dig into your butt crack. Boy howdy, some fun---NOT! Maybe it's a case of getting what you pay for. I wanted to have a spare saddle to use while my Traverse goes in for a new bridge, but I guess my old rock climbing saddle will have to do, for now.


----------



## mikewhite85

I went on 14 estimates throughout LA today. A new record for me! I would rather be in a tree though than schmoozing with potential clients. 

Bid one really high that I didn't want to do. The lady was shocked.

Bid one really low that I should have bid higher. That lady was shocked too, in a different way. 

Bid a whole property cleanup for 3800. I have no clue if it was high or low. It could take 2 days. It could take 4 days. We will see...

Bid another one and the guy had no clue who I was when I arrived even though we talked on the phone and scheduled it last week. 

Bid a fallen over oak from a storm 2 weeks ago. Would love to get that one so I can keep the wood.

Bid a huge crazy hollow sycamore. Will be fun times with a zip line.

Bid a few more.

Met several clients dogs and cats. I always enjoy this.

Got stuck in LA traffic for a bit.

Time to eat dinner.

The end.


----------



## ropensaddle

mikewhite85 said:


> I went on 14 estimates throughout LA today. A new record for me! I would rather be in a tree though than schmoozing with potential clients.
> 
> Bid one really high that I didn't want to do. The lady was shocked.
> 
> Bid one really low that I should have bid higher. That lady was shocked too, in a different way.
> 
> Bid a whole property cleanup for 3800. I have no clue if it was high or low. It could take 2 days. It could take 4 days. We will see...
> 
> Bid another one and the guy had no clue who I was when I arrived even though we talked on the phone and scheduled it last week.
> 
> Bid a fallen over oak from a storm 2 weeks ago. Would love to get that one so I can keep the wood.
> 
> Bid a huge crazy hollow sycamore. Will be fun times with a zip line.
> 
> Bid a few more.
> 
> Met several clients dogs and cats. I always enjoy this.
> 
> Got stuck in LA traffic for a bit.
> 
> Time to eat dinner.
> 
> The end.


 
I kept seeing LA and thought you were in Louisiana until I looked at your avatar lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Yesterday I went with a friend down to Queens. Took us 2 hrs to get there. We went to pick up an imported / antique fountain for one of my clients. Get it on the truck, stop for lunch and dropped it off at his house until we get a loader at the client's place. We took a look at this thing, which I'm sure cost her a fortune already... GARBAGE. At some point during the day we also went and looked at a clearing job. This guy has a bunch of sugar maple and some other assorted species, wants them cleared out... but he wants to pay for the job with the wood. I laughed.


 
Lmfao I get allot of that too. Would you do it for the wood yeah right 1k plus wood or I tell you what 1200.00 and since you think that wood is so valuable you can sell it and get rich:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

Finished cleaning up a maple I did yesterday. Had all the brush moved from the back yard and up a hill and chipped in an hour. With out my mini it would have taken me and my two guys 3-4 hours. Man I love that thing!


----------



## prentice110

treeman75 said:


> Finished cleaning up a maple I did yesterday. Had all the brush moved from the back yard and up a hill and chipped in an hour. With out my mini it would have taken me and my two guys 3-4 hours. Man I love that thing!


 
Ditto on that! Took down 3 big loggy walnuts , and a middle sized ash today. Had to jockey trucks cuz only 2 lisences. Ran a load of mulch while they got settled in. All 4 down, chipped, logged out, mostly raked. Oh, 4got the maple trim out front. 90+% raked up. 30+ yards of chips, and 7 loads of logs between the 2 chip trucks. Going to find out how many thousands of $ we get for the logs in the am. First 14 hour day of the year! Keep em coming! Wish you coulda seen the one log split when it slammed. 27 years living and breathing tree work, Ive never seen nothing like it. Oh, and without the mini, woulda been another full day with an extra grunty.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Ditto on that! Took down 3 big loggy walnuts , and a middle sized ash today. Had to jockey trucks cuz only 2 lisences. Ran a load of mulch while they got settled in. All 4 down, chipped, logged out, mostly raked. Oh, 4got the maple trim out front. 90+% raked up. 30+ yards of chips, and 7 loads of logs between the 2 chip trucks. Going to find out how many thousands of $ we get for the logs in the am. First 14 hour day of the year! Keep em coming! Wish you coulda seen the one log split when it slammed. 27 years living and breathing tree work, Ive never seen nothing like it. Oh, and without the mini, woulda been another full day with an extra grunty.


 
Geeeze hope your not counting on just the wood


----------



## sgreanbeans

I bought a 97 F-250 Heavy Duty, green,long bed, reg cab, this thing is straight as hell! CLEAN!(actually its real dirty) had been sitting in a barn for 10 years, guy died and my buddy got it. I paid 2g's! Turned around and bought a set of BFG AT KO 285/75 R16'S with half tread for 150 off of craigslist!
instant extra truck!


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> Geeeze hope your not counting on just the wood


 
Rope, we got an in with a guy. Last time it was 1k for 1 tree. This time its 3 trees. At the very least, prolly 2300. Time to go clobber a big stone dead Red Oak and two pines. FIREWOOD!!!! (the pine, not the Oak:msp_laugh:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Yesterday we did deadwood and roof clearance on a monster Ulmus amerciana on an estate. Dround 4 ft DBH and so wide that thee guys could climb it and not be able to pass a polesaw around in it.

I'm still running a slight fever, so i forgot to get a picture. Scale would ave sucked though.

Today I sat through three lectures at school, lotsa caffeine to stay awake. Hack, hack, snarf, hack.

(does that make me a hack??)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

This was from a basal inspection last year.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I bought a 97 F-250 Heavy Duty, green,long bed, reg cab, this thing is straight as hell! CLEAN!(actually its real dirty) had been sitting in a barn for 10 years, guy died and my buddy got it. I paid 2g's! Turned around and bought a set of BFG AT KO 285/75 R16'S with half tread for 150 off of craigslist!
> instant extra truck!


 
Just put a new set of shoes (285 75 r 16's 10pr) on my Silverado for $160 ea. new. Can't remember the name but real nice tread.

I am guessing you got all 4 for $150. tho?


----------



## Jumper

Worked on a Habitat for Humanity site today installing back decks.

It was a beaut of a day and our snow is disappearing fast as it was 45F here and sunny today......needless to say the Alberta goo is everywhere and got home, peeled off the Carhardts right into the washing machine and headed to the snower. 

Nice to be outside doing something after the crappola I went through up north last week.


----------



## ropensaddle

Did a restoration spurless climb on a liquidambar with crown dieback. It was spooky as all dying gums are! I tried to talk the golf super into felling but he wants to plant its replacement then fell it later  Then ground several stumps and took a drive to get new yellow jackets and stopped by the vet to get my dog her annual shots.


----------



## treemandan

I rolled the dice on CL looking for a low level rake man. Well I got what I was looking for plus a forestry student has skill, desire and who needs the flexible hours. 
The student guy seems allright but the 25 year old rake man is pretty interesting and downright haunting. The kid told me that a few years back he was tossed off his quadrunner and suffered a brain impalement of some kind, I didn't ask. He said he was in coma, trachyotomy, slowed speach,poor motor functions. This was obvious to me that he had brain damage.
He is a local kid, graduated from here, and sent me an impressive resume. Fork lift operater? 
He brought his little daughter to persuade me to give him a job.:msp_sad: I can't imagine going through what he went through, its not like I am a stranger to danger... which is why I kept my ass off bikes with motors. I doubt I would look and feel as good as I do ifn I starting messing with them things. So I gave him a rake and told him to be ready when it stops raining.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Back in from a grindathon I'm sick of stumps


 
I got 23 to grind Friday. Got a bid out at my condos to spray 32 pines, fertilize 99 trees and prune 25. That should come in this week. 

I also found us some Osage if'n your still wanting to make us a bow. The dude wants some stumps ground.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Used a big shot for the first time today, wow great tool. Safety/hazard pruned couple today.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> I got 23 to grind Friday. Got a bid out at my condos to spray 32 pines, fertilize 99 trees and prune 25. That should come in this week.
> 
> I also found us some Osage if'n your still wanting to make us a bow. The dude wants some stumps ground.


 
what kinda spray rig you got md?


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> Geeeze hope your not counting on just the wood


 
Log guy came to take a look this morn. he said 2000, on the low end. Nice little score.


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> I bought a 97 F-250 Heavy Duty, green,long bed, reg cab, this thing is straight as hell! CLEAN!(actually its real dirty) had been sitting in a barn for 10 years, guy died and my buddy got it. I paid 2g's! Turned around and bought a set of BFG AT KO 285/75 R16'S with half tread for 150 off of craigslist!
> instant extra truck!


 
Sweet! mine sat in a barn for 10 years too, unfortunately it was a barn full of Rats! Still low miles and from down by Rope in Arkysauce so no salt. -------------------------------------------- Almost forgot, that Oak made a mess from hell. Nothing like stone dead red Oak to give you rakings a foot deep. Anybody else have the broom rake for the branch manager grapple? Sure came in handy today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Just put a new set of shoes (285 75 r 16's 10pr) on my Silverado for $160 ea. new. Can't remember the name but real nice tread.
> 
> I am guessing you got all 4 for $150. tho?


 
Yep, New BFG's are about 240 here! so I thought it was a score! WT is a big wheeler, has a bunch of the 96-97 parts, so I call him with the list, he had them all! Hopefully it wont cost to much to get the mechanics taken care of. I figure that ill dump about a grand into it right away, replace all durables and good tuneup, all fluids changed, u-joints and brakes, and exhaust, everything works, just sitting that long, I just know it will start havin issues before to long, get them before they get me!


----------



## sgreanbeans

prentice110 said:


> Sweet! mine sat in a barn for 10 years too, unfortunately it was a barn full of Rats! Still low miles and from down by Rope in Arkysauce so no salt. -------------------------------------------- Almost forgot, that Oak made a mess from hell. Nothing like stone dead red Oak to give you rakings a foot deep. Anybody else have the broom rake for the branch manager grapple? Sure came in handy today.


 
Not sure where it sat, no signs of the critters tho! first thing I looked for!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, New BFG's are about 240 here! so I thought it was a score! WT is a big wheeler, has a bunch of the 96-97 parts, so I call him with the list, he had them all! Hopefully it wont cost to much to get the mechanics taken care of. I figure that ill dump about a grand into it right away, replace all durables and good tuneup, all fluids changed, u-joints and brakes, and exhaust, everything works, just sitting that long, I just know it will start havin issues before to long, get them before they get me!



we love pictures :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> we love pictures :msp_thumbsup:


 
will do! its at the shop getting the tires mounted, gotta paint the rims, ya knoz iz gots to make her purty for the camera!


----------



## treemandan

Not trying to count my chickens but I have to say it maybe that I get to write a article about EAB. It would be circulated and geared to the community. At this point I don't know much about deadlines or things of that nature, I did grab a couple writing manuals soes I cood fuger owt wot whas goon awn. I figured at least I would learn a good deal. I missed out on some classes, one was the climbing rescue class( I am not looking to take that at the moment), another was Disease. I did register for an arborist accompanied walk through in an ID and association class after my surgery. I should be at least on crutches possibly doing better by then and I thought it would be cool. I like the spring walk through over the classroom type ID class. I couldn't tell much from a bunch a twigs while sitting in a chair . And it was a hard ass chair and the droning on and on from the poor instructor who had to keep rattling off every last freaking tree God ever let live in one dam day.
You know I am kinda dissapointed ISA took the ID part out of their test, after all these years I was almost looking forward to it. Well, that is if I ever do take it.
The rain has ceased, it looks, enough to get a little job done.The new rake man is expected at 10. We have some ornaments to tidy up. I hope the weather holds for Saturday. We are going to chop down a couple damaged black birch and move the logs. If I get to survive by Monday I am parking my stuff on a job for a spell.


----------



## Jumper

treemandan said:


> I rolled the dice on CL looking for a low level rake man. Well I got what I was looking for plus a forestry student has skill, desire and who needs the flexible hours.
> The student guy seems allright but the 25 year old rake man is pretty interesting and downright haunting. The kid told me that a few years back he was tossed off his quadrunner and suffered a brain impalement of some kind, I didn't ask. He said he was in coma, trachyotomy, slowed speach,poor motor functions. This was obvious to me that he had brain damage.
> He is a local kid, graduated from here, and sent me an impressive resume. Fork lift operater?
> He brought his little daughter to persuade me to give him a job.:msp_sad: I can't imagine going through what he went through, its not like I am a stranger to danger... which is why I kept my ass off bikes with motors. I doubt I would look and feel as good as I do ifn I starting messing with them things. So I gave him a rake and told him to be ready when it stops raining.



I hope this works out for both of you. I commend you for hiring someone with an obvious disability. 

I spent yesterday working for Habitat with a 26 year old "kid" who was working off his community hours for possession.....this person also had a disability of some kind that was componded by substance abuse. Could not even hold a hammer right to pound nails or keep count of the number of spindles we were loading into a wheelbarrow. Ability to lift anything was impaired as he was maybe 125 lbs and all skin and bone; I am double his age and can still hump stuff when required. Ate lunch and got sick to his stomach. I feel sorry for people like that...I doubt his IQ was much more than room temp.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Jumper said:


> I doubt his IQ was much more than room temp.


 
I have had a number of such people work for me at different companies. As long as everyone knows the score they can be the best employees you can ever want. Too often people with more smarts then they know what to do with get board with menial jobs and start to slack off (what choo lookin at ME for!?!), but once the simple man understand his responsibilities he can be counted on to do them without complaint. I managed for both a "security" company (read rent-a-guard) and janitorial. Every so often I would have to take a few of the clients people off to the side and explain how ridiculing the labor was unbecoming.

For that matter we had a few teachers working as office cleaners in the off season. Had to burst a few suits bubble when the made this one lady cry. "do either of you have a double masters? Do either of you work with special ed kids every day? What is is that you actually provide for society" 

"oh by the way, your department president greets her on a first name basis...."


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finally got out to make some money with the new truck. Pretty pumped. Wish it had about ten more feet of stick though. Was hoping to get all these spruces in one setup and some of the tops I took, were a little on the heavy side. No real complaints though.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Finally got out to make some money with the new truck. Pretty pumped. Wish it had about ten more feet of stick though. Was hoping to get all these spruces in one setup and some of the tops I took, were a little on the heavy side. No real complaints though.


 
Nice 3k bro ? Is that asplundh truck boom? Yeah you always need more stick if I win the lotto I want an Elliot with about 125' of stick! Looks like blakes is a bucket baby now lol


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Nice 3k bro ? Is that asplundh truck boom? Yeah you always need more stick if I win the lotto I want an Elliot with about 125' of stick! Looks like blakes is a bucket baby now lol


 
PS: blakes that shirt have asplundh on it


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> PS: blakes that shirt have asplundh on it


 
No Asplunders for me, Rope. Was looking for a diesel unit when I stumbled upon this one owner in Southern PA. No rust! It should pay me back fairly quickly this spring.


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I have had a number of such people work for me at different companies. As long as everyone knows the score they can be the best employees you can ever want. Too often people with more smarts then they know what to do with get board with menial jobs and start to slack off (what choo lookin at ME for!?!), but once the simple man understand his responsibilities he can be counted on to do them without complaint. I managed for both a "security" company (read rent-a-guard) and janitorial. Every so often I would have to take a few of the clients people off to the side and explain how ridiculing the labor was unbecoming.
> 
> For that matter we had a few teachers working as office cleaners in the off season. Had to burst a few suits bubble when the made this one lady cry. "do either of you have a double masters? Do either of you work with special ed kids every day? What is is that you actually provide for society"
> 
> "oh by the way, your department president greets her on a first name basis...."


 
amen brother ben


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I have had a number of such people work for me at different companies. As long as everyone knows the score they can be the best employees you can ever want. Too often people with more smarts then they know what to do with get board with menial jobs and start to slack off (what choo lookin at ME for!?!), but once the simple man understand his responsibilities he can be counted on to do them without complaint. I managed for both a "security" company (read rent-a-guard) and janitorial. Every so often I would have to take a few of the clients people off to the side and explain how ridiculing the labor was unbecoming.
> 
> For that matter we had a few teachers working as office cleaners in the off season. Had to burst a few suits bubble when the made this one lady cry. "do either of you have a double masters? Do either of you work with special ed kids every day? What is is that you actually provide for society"
> 
> "oh by the way, your department president greets her on a first name basis...."


 
Yeah, some suits have personalities of a :monkey: I feel education should broaden one's outlook upon others less fortunate. I feel compassion should be obtained with education or the student really did not learn much. What little I have learned in my life has made me aware of how little I know but even if I obtained a doctorate, I feel I would remain grounded. I feel the years of hard labor would see to it!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

so many MBA programs lack any ethical (or thoughtful) curriculum, one of a number of reason I went to UWM; even though some of the "breath" requirements drive me nuts.... 

The fact that it is 20 min away, in light traffic, had a lot to do with it too. (everything is 20 min in MKE county. Traffic may add 10-15 min to a trip)


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> we love pictures :msp_thumbsup:


 
Here ya go


----------



## treevet

nice stuff beans.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thanks!
The F-350 dump, I have a new cab for it, just waiting on it getting nicer, Cab corners are shot. The F-700, need to finish painting that, then they will both get lettered. The new 97 will be lettered in a couple weeks.
Still cant believe I got that for so cheap, been watching for them and they hold around 5g's


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Finally got out to make some money with the new truck. Pretty pumped. Wish it had about ten more feet of stick though. Was hoping to get all these spruces in one setup and some of the tops I took, were a little on the heavy side. No real complaints though.


 
What was the matter with it?


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Here ya go


 
I was going to just come right out and say that I think the name sucks so I gave close scrutiny to the dictionary to see if I could figure out why anyone wouldn't really believe in their hearts that using a name like that would only inspire every low rent sob out there to call looking for El Cheapo himself.

The dictionary did the word 'economy' good justice and from the looks of it, Greenbeen has a seemingly decent outfit. I was about to let it go but something did not feel right. The dictionary desribed the word to have good conotation but for some reason I still felt it was a dark bad word.


So I checked the thesaurus and BOY! MAN! I wouldn't want that on my truck. I do have to say that the guys around here with those kinds of names just use box vans and Poulans , it looks like you are above that. I hope so cause I meet guys all the time waving the ISA cert in lieu of know how. I am confused to why a sincere arborist would put such a name on his truck.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I was going to just come right out and say that I think the name sucks so I gave close scrutiny to the dictionary to see if I could figure out why anyone wouldn't really believe in their hearts that using a name like that would only inspire every low rent sob out there to call looking for El Cheapo himself.
> 
> The dictionary did the word 'economy' good justice and from the looks of it, Greenbeen has a seemingly decent outfit. I was about to let it go but something did not feel right. The dictionary desribed the word to have good conotation but for some reason I still felt it was a dark bad word.
> 
> 
> So I checked the thesaurus and BOY! MAN! I wouldn't want that on my truck. I do have to say that the guys around here with those kinds of names just use box vans and Poulans , it looks like you are above that. I hope so cause I meet guys all the time waving the ISA cert in lieu of know how. I am confused to why a sincere arborist would put such a name on his truck.


 
Yeah Its disproportionate to his posting, around here we got fiddy&up and mo affordable,budget econo and all sorts, too many for the customer base  I thought of calling mine No-drugs tree service lol


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah Its disproportionate to his posting, around here we got fiddy&up and mo affordable,budget econo and all sorts, too many for the customer base  I thought of calling mine No-drugs tree service lol


 
Lol Or your gonna pay tree service


----------



## sgreanbeans

well, just so ya know, I dont have alot of love for it myself, however, if anybody has any marketing education, you will know about branding, and that is what I'm doing, economy is a word used everyday, extremely easy to remember, so when they are trying to remember some off the wall name, they will not forget mine.
And those who know me, know good and well, that I am not cheap!
I am not in the business to have a cool name, I'm in it to win it. 
It all boils down to business, and I get a lot of it, already out 4 weeks
So there ya go, that's why I have a generic name.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Lol Or your gonna pay tree service


 
Here, I could use " No-convict tree service" that will REALLY seperate me from the rest!
I do backgrounds on my guys now, did them on my competitors as well, HOLY SCUM TURD, we gots us some duzys!
Home invasion, GTA, Theft,Bank Robbery, Rape, Drugs, Drugs and more Drugs, Wife beaters, Kid beaters. Seems like they have a career day at the halfway house and they coach them to go into trees


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> Here, I could use " No-convict tree service" that will REALLY seperate me from the rest!
> I do backgrounds on my guys now, did them on my competitors as well, HOLY SCUM TURD, we gots us some duzys!
> Home invasion, GTA, Theft,Bank Robbery, Rape, Drugs, Drugs and more Drugs, Wife beaters, Kid beaters. Seems like they have a career day at the halfway house and they coach them to go into trees


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Leaving for the Judo Tournament with my son, time for WAR!


----------



## BC WetCoast

In Nova Scotia, there is a town called Economy, which we passed through going to a Scout jamboree 10 yrs ago. One of my fellow leaders, who was a Fire Captain, had to have his picture taken in front of the Economy Fire Dept Hall 1 (the only one). 

Went to attach it only to remember that the picture was taken on film. Found it on Google maps though


http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=...=In4utxBbpEsnsOstGv_vlg&cbp=12,186.64,,0,9.47


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

budget tree service - Google Search


economy tree service - Google Search


low cost tree service - Google Search

affordable tree service - Google Search


----------



## treeman82

Hauled mulch this morning for one client, went to another client's house to get things started for the year. Their attack rat gave me some laughs today. Looked at a willow tree that a buddy referred me to... see what happens there, the neighbors may also want a willow down. Could bang out both from 1 setup with a 50 ton crane in no time. I was unknowingly entered in a charity auction, the people who won called me up so I looked at that today, nothing crazy.. an hour with 2 guys. Worst part though is I can't get up there with my chipper. Gonna have to either bring the little trailer, or just jam the crap into my truck. Chipped some brush for a few friends, and dropped the chips for a client who also had a hanger to pick out of a maple tree which I got with the throw ball. He had me look at a red maple... nice easy crane job, or I could climb and rig it easy enough. Rather crane it out though, because to climb and rig would mean that the groundies will have to lift the logs and brush up maybe 6' to get over this stone wall.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> well, just so ya know, I dont have alot of love for it myself, however, if anybody has any marketing education, you will know about branding, and that is what I'm doing, economy is a word used everyday, extremely easy to remember, so when they are trying to remember some off the wall name, they will not forget mine.
> And those who know me, know good and well, that I am not cheap!
> I am not in the business to have a cool name, I'm in it to win it.
> It all boils down to business, and I get a lot of it, already out 4 weeks
> So there ya go, that's why I have a generic name.


 
Its sounds that you feel the stigma yourself. Its also sounds like you are actually lying now about your company name. I mean the name says ECONOMY but you say your not cheap? Well where is the economy in that?:msp_biggrin:
Yes, I know marketing ploys having ample experiance with that sort of drudgery. You might not know this but methods like that work by manipulating a persons fears. It has been known to work great and is extremely popular.
I think I know how you feel. Its one of those things that sorta bothers you when you see it yourself. I think we all have been programmed to think a little lowly of name like that. I mean not just us tree guys. 
I really was trying to see if economy really was a good word to desribe something that is seemingly supposed to inspire extreme confidence. That is what I told the guy from AFFORDABLE TREE when I met him. And I did actually just meet a gentleman who had a big ISA sticker on his door and this is what he asked me: What kind of tree is this? 

I had been through that many times before and was tired of answering the same dam question so I told him that I didn't know that is was an ash and left it at that. 
And I sure wasn't looking to tear you down, its just when they say " what's in a name?" I think "A LOT !" Then I realize its just obscure psychology and everybody is bull####ting everybody .


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> budget tree service - Google Search
> 
> 
> economy tree service - Google Search
> 
> 
> low cost tree service - Google Search
> 
> affordable tree service - Google Search


 
I am now repulsed.


----------



## prentice110

I took down an Autum Blaze Maple and a plum (ground stumps as well) and then off to the auction! Bought my new chip truck! 99 International 4700 16ft bed 96k miles. T444e. I wanted a DT466 but for what I paid cant complain. Truck was owned by a local big time contruction co that is well known for maintence being like religion. Im gonna chop the bed and do what Arborpro did with the ramp for the mini.(eventually)


----------



## treeman82

Been getting a bunch of calls lately for spray work, only problem is my sprayer needs a new engine and pump :msp_unsure: Last fall I gave away the small engine that was powering the worn Kappa 40 I had on there with the intention of upgrading to a Kappa 75 over the winter... then the work died and so did my plans.


----------



## tree md

Did 30 stumps today... Threw a belt and bought one 2 inches short to replace it... Thank God I had my Oklahoma farm boy working with me to make it work... Then had to run down a short in the dam thing... Anyway, we got finished and picked up 2 more jobs along the way.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Did 30 stumps today... Threw a belt and bought one 2 inches short to replace it... Thank God I had my Oklahoma farm boy working with me to make it work... Then had to run down a short in the dam thing... Anyway, we got finished and picked up 2 more jobs along the way.


 
gotta have a farm boy lol


----------



## tree md

Yea, the only problem is the ####er won't let me sleep... He's here at the crack of dawn with breakfast... He's making me fat!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Yea, the only problem is the ####er won't let me sleep... He's here at the crack of dawn with breakfast... He's making me fat!


 
Find da boy an up-town girl to wear him down a bit


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Find da boy an up-town girl to wear him down a bit


 
Great minds think alike! The farm chick that takes my wood called me this morning wanting me to come help her fix her tractor... He overheard the conversation and said he could fix it... I said hmm... 

I tried to fix one of my other guys up with her so she wouldn't be calling me all the time to help her but that didn't work out. Maybe this will be a love connection. I got to brush hog till around noon tomorrow and then I'm taking him up there to work on her tractor...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Great minds think alike! The farm chick that takes my wood called me this morning wanting me to come help her fix her tractor... He overheard the conversation and said he could fix it... I said hmm...
> 
> I tried to fix one of my other guys up with her so she wouldn't be calling me all the time to help her but that didn't work out. Maybe this will be a love connection. I got to brush hog till around noon tomorrow and then I'm taking him up there to work on her tractor...


 
Lol that should do it he can make her breakfast then lol


----------



## deevo

BC WetCoast said:


> In Nova Scotia, there is a town called Economy, which we passed through going to a Scout jamboree 10 yrs ago. One of my fellow leaders, who was a Fire Captain, had to have his picture taken in front of the Economy Fire Dept Hall 1 (the only one).
> 
> Went to attach it only to remember that the picture was taken on film. Found it on Google maps though
> 
> 
> Economy nova scotia - Google Maps


 
Wow, they must have an economy pumper in there as well! Very small hall!


----------



## derwoodii

*Well I'm knackered*

Well I'm knackered, me poor old backs aching.
I just turned nasty a pile of logs into fire wood, twas flippin sugar gum ya mall will just bounce on this stuff green or dry. All had to be crosscut noodles galore. Its getting on autumn winter soon twas time to get me pile of wood in order.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Their attack rat gave me some laughs today



I closed the gate to a fenced in area on an estimate once and a Scottie attacked me with bare teeth. I booted him back a couple of times and he tore a hole in my leather boots. Next time he was going for the leg so I stepped back and punted him about 15 feet. He bounced off the 6' wood fence and when he landed he was in another full bore charge with full teeth out.

I stepped outta the fence and said thru the gate "I give up ole boy" :hmm3grin2orange: 




> Looked at a willow tree that a buddy referred me to... see what had a hanger to pick out of a maple tree which I got with the throw ball.



Anybody tried or seen those new round red Sherrill throw balls yet, they not supposed to be out til May?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> I closed the gate to a fenced in area on an estimate once and a Scottie attacked me with bare teeth.
> I stepped outta the fence and said thru the gate "I give up ole boy" :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> We can be mean! My F-I-L wants a Scottie, I keep asking if that is what he thinks of me, beings he has 2 son in laws named scott!
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody tried or seen those new round red Sherrill throw balls yet, they not supposed to be out til May?


 
I want those to, brand spankin new balls!, should leave the Big Shot better


----------



## sgreanbeans

wow that got jacked up, how did my post get in your quote?


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I want those to, brand spankin new balls!, should leave the Big Shot better


 
I agree. I got a bag and line stuck in the wiring of a transformer on Fri. and when I wiggled it around I was worried about either getting electrocuted as it was wet, or blowing the transformer.

Finally I climbed way over it and got it free, lowered it down and gm cut the bag off and I could pull it out.


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> Well I'm knackered, me poor old backs aching.
> I just turned nasty a pile of logs into fire wood, twas flippin sugar gum ya mall will just bounce on this stuff green or dry. All had to be crosscut noodles galore. Its getting on autumn winter soon twas time to get me pile of wood in order.


 
I always tend to hurt in the low back after a good mauling it made the tw6 no so bad of investment


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I agree. I got a bag and line stuck in the wiring of a transformer on Fri. and when I wiggled it around I was worried about either getting electrocuted as it was wet, or blowing the transformer.
> 
> Finally I climbed way over it and got it free, lowered it down and gm cut the bag off and I could pull it out.


 
Wow bro you gotta be careful there, have you ever seen a transformer blow? It sends flaming oil everywhere and shrapnel too!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I have seen a few go, and you are right, like a atom bomb going off with green flames! and LOUD! We had a squirrel get on one on our street, somehow it caused the transformer to go, not sure how that happened! Right in the middle of the Firecracker 400 at Daytona, I was pissed! We didnt get power back for 2 days!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> I have seen a few go, and you are right, like a atom bomb going off with green flames! and LOUD! We had a squirrel get on one on our street, somehow it caused the transformer to go, not sure how that happened! Right in the middle of the Firecracker 400 at Daytona, I was pissed! We didnt get power back for 2 days!


 
Well if the short ignites the oil inside boom a fuse sounds like a shot gun but if the can explodes it is like a large grenade.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Wow bro you gotta be careful there, have you ever seen a transformer blow? It sends flaming oil everywhere and shrapnel too!


 
I have blown 2 of them in all the years. Very impressive noise and people come out to find out who shut their electric off. You start worrying about a lynch mob.


----------



## treeman82

Went into town today in hopes of meeting with a client who owes money. He never showed or called, so I went and helped a friend to deal with some dead trees at his parents house. Got some free food and some fuel money out of the deal which works just fine for me, as it's a good friend. Plus I picked up a BS half day job for the neighbors later this coming week since I'll be in the area anyways. Got home to find out that I was approved for an almost 6K willow removal that I looked at yesterday. Hoping to put another 2K on the ticket with a willow next door, but we shall see sure would be nice though... do both trees from 1 setup. Need to call the crane company in the morning to get it going.


----------



## tree md

I ####ed off today...


----------



## prentice110

tree md said:


> I ####ed off today...


 
welcome to my world --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Ok I lied. I got so bored that I went and cleaned up the yard a little(played with a borrowed Bobcat S250) and cut and split 5-6 Facecord. It was so nice out that I had to.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Went into town today in hopes of meeting with a client who owes money. He never showed or called, so I went and helped a friend to deal with some dead trees at his parents house. Got some free food and some fuel money out of the deal which works just fine for me, as it's a good friend. Plus I picked up a BS half day job for the neighbors later this coming week since I'll be in the area anyways. Got home to find out that I was approved for an almost 6K willow removal that I looked at yesterday. Hoping to put another 2K on the ticket with a willow next door, but we shall see sure would be nice though... do both trees from 1 setup. Need to call the crane company in the morning to get it going.



Want to see a pict of a 6k willow. I have taken some 6 foot dia black and weepers down but it has been many years. They can be awful delicate in the big branches. Good luck getting that second tree to help pay the crano.

I called a guy up yesterday that owed me 4k and woke up thinkin he did not call me back. He lives on a big estate and we had some probs a couple of years ago where I went to collect and he tried to hand me quite a bit less cause it was cash.

I went off on him a little bit and got my money so I am thinking he is trying to get back on me. Called him at a decent time around noon and he answered and all is well. Got that pit of the stomach feeling for a short time that I haven't had for a while. 

Oh well, all is good.


----------



## treeman82

These people called a friend of mine earlier in the week who went and looked at it. He told them it was beyond his abilities and told them to call me. I went yesterday to look and then called another friend up about hauling the logs. He then calls me this morning to say he is on his way over to look at the same tree. He calls me back a short while later and says it's beyond his abilities and also told them to call me. When I say beyond their abilities, I mean they could do it, but it would take them forever. Probably 5 or 6' diameter at the base, and it was topped out about 7 years ago so everything there is sucker growth going over a shed. Right now it's all of 50' tall max. I'm betting with a 50 ton crane I'll have it over and done with by lunch. If I can get the tree next door that would be bonus. However I've got a couple jobs up the road that would be nice fillers... 4 or 5 picks each.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yesterday was so nice! I washed all our trucks, cleaned the rims, FYI-Meguairs (sp?) rim cleaner is awesome! Worked on the new truck.Tune up, Throttle pos sensor, throttle body gasket.Tool box mounted, hitch ready to mount (new there was a reason I kept extra plow mount hardware, plenty of big grade 8's! Truck had been sitting on a farm in a barn (im a poet but didnt know it) Had the grime all over the interior, had a kid clean it real nice, Need to get the hitch mounted, insurance going(today) and she will be hooked in marriage to the dump trailer!


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> These people called a friend of mine earlier in the week who went and looked at it. He told them it was beyond his abilities and told them to call me. I went yesterday to look and then called another friend up about hauling the logs. He then calls me this morning to say he is on his way over to look at the same tree. He calls me back a short while later and says it's beyond his abilities and also told them to call me. When I say beyond their abilities, I mean they could do it, but it would take them forever. Probably 5 or 6' diameter at the base, and it was topped out about 7 years ago so everything there is sucker growth going over a shed. Right now it's all of 50' tall max. I'm betting with a 50 ton crane I'll have it over and done with by lunch. If I can get the tree next door that would be bonus. However I've got a couple jobs up the road that would be nice fillers... 4 or 5 picks each.



Six grand by noon, and then on to three more jobs? Well, I guess we dont have to worry about you being a low-baller! lol.


----------



## Jumper

Looking for a new job......still

Went out and bought norton Anti Virus for the new laptop-really went to buy McAfee which had a 60 day free trial which ran out today, and decided i'd rather save $10. Also got a friend who works for MicroSoft to send me a copy of Office 2010 for $30 which sure beats the $129 they wanted to activiate the starter addition in this machine. Pisses me off-I bought a copy of Office 2007 with the last computer but can't reuse it. A scam.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> Six grand by noon, and then on to three more jobs? Well, I guess we dont have to worry about you being a low-baller! lol.


 
$1500 for the crane.
$600 for a 30 yard can, then several hundred $ to a buddy to haul off the rest... wood would have cost me close to $1000 by the end of the job.
$600 for the stump... 1 hr +/- with RG100 on the way to another job
$X for me and 2 guys, if we're there till 4 then so be it, but I know we'd be gone and on to the next job by 1 at the absolute latest.

Unless there are extenuating circumstances I get paid a higher rate for the entire day when the crane comes in, I don't care if I'm only there till 1. If I can tack on another job afterwards to put another thousand iny my pocket that makes me even happier.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> $1500 for the crane.
> $600 for a 30 yard can, then several hundred $ to a buddy to haul off the rest... wood would have cost me close to $1000 by the end of the job.
> $600 for the stump... 1 hr +/- with RG100 on the way to another job
> $X for me and 2 guys, if we're there till 4 then so be it, but I know we'd be gone and on to the next job by 1 at the absolute latest.
> 
> Unless there are extenuating circumstances I get paid a higher rate for the entire day when the crane comes in, I don't care if I'm only there till 1. If I can tack on another job afterwards to put another thousand iny my pocket that makes me even happier.


 
Good gravy man 600 for a stump geeze I need to do stumps up there


----------



## ropensaddle

I thought I done ok a week ago 70 big stumps 1400 some were 40 plus inchers too


----------



## treeman82

ropensaddle said:


> Good gravy man 600 for a stump geeze I need to do stumps up there


 

Most guys I talk with are around $5 - $7 per inch for just grinding, maybe a little more. I like to figure $100 per foot for the monsters. The tough to reach stuff is $20 per inch. For clean-up I tell them $100 per yard in or out.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Most guys I talk with are around $5 - $7 per inch for just grinding, maybe a little more. I like to figure $100 per foot for the monsters. The tough to reach stuff is $20 per inch. For clean-up I tell them $100 per yard in or out.


 
Lmfao I would rich in a week


----------



## treeman82

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I would rich in a week


 
I'm not about to get rich on stumps. $20 per inch... I'm going in there with a 2 wheel 20/25 hp machine that has to go down a bunch of stairs or ramps, and then go back out the same way.

It's very rare that I do clean-up work. Got a landscaper I refer out for that. He's got a machine that's perfect for that kind of job. I'm gonna load 2 yards of chips in the back of my truck by hand for $100?? Pick up a yard of soil that I've paid $35 for and charge $50 to install it??? 

Looked at a grinding job tonight for my HOA. Power company is gonna do the trees. 9 pines, nothing over 18". Told them $50 per stump, or $450 but for various reasons I'd do it for ~$300. All in a straight line, no clean-up... bang it out on the way to another job up the road. A 252 would be there for a while, RG100, MAYBE 40 min including loading and unloading... but that's the 50K difference I guess?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I thought I done ok a week ago 70 big stumps 1400 some were 40 plus inchers too


 
How many hours do you have on the job? If it was 14 by yourself then that seems reasonable.
Another way to look at it is that you charged 20 bucks a stump, that sounds unreasonable.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I thought I done ok a week ago 70 big stumps 1400 some were 40 plus inchers too


 
I did 30 for a friend this past weekend for $380. The deal was for 23 but I went ahead and did all of the ones I missed on my initial count. Normally I would charge $500 to $600 for that job but it was a fishing buddy and he lets me run his trot lines with him. One of the stumps was around 30", one was around 24" and one was around 20". All the rest were around a foot or so. Would have had it done in 3 hours but I threw a belt and had to go buy one to replace it. Took us about 5 hours with lunch and repair time spent.

Was well worth it. I already got two more jobs out of the deal.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Bid and landed a nice triple removal, put my Guns&Beer video on Youtube, worked 10hrs welding, graded the driveway and raked up the edges of the lawn to get ready for mowing season.


----------



## treevet

Tomorrow we gonna make over 2k pumpin bug juice into the dirt at the base of ash trees to control Emerald ass borer.:alien2:

I am still stuck on 6k for a 50 foot tall willow. Ain't that New England area full of tree guys? Damn.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> How many hours do you have on the job? If it was 14 by yourself then that seems reasonable.
> Another way to look at it is that you charged 20 bucks a stump, that sounds unreasonable.


 
Unreasonable how? Too high? It was a four hour ride to get there! Anyway I had around 10 meter hours the teeth were dull did not have yellow jackets at vermeer, so I got it done dull! I can normally do seventy in 8 hours. My personal best was 127 stumps in a long summer 10hr day!


----------



## Grace Tree

'Lady left a message yesterday. "I had a big willow taken down last year but they never finished the job. I'd like an estimate on removing the rest of the wood and cutting the stump near the ground." I'll look at it this morning and I hope she's home because I can't wait to hear the rest of the story.
Phil


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Unreasonable how? Too high? It was a four hour ride to get there! Anyway I had around 10 meter hours the teeth were dull did not have yellow jackets at vermeer, so I got it done dull! I can normally do seventy in 8 hours. My personal best was 127 stumps in a long summer 10hr day!


 
Unreasonable as in to low , it depends of the details too. I would say if it was done in one cycle of the sun then you made out well.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Unreasonable as in to low , it depends of the details too. I would say if it was done in one cycle of the sun then you made out well.


 
Yeah mang I know it was low but thats the problem here Heck the golf course work I have is 12 per stump and I was not low bid I have a friend who told me if I bid over that I would not get the work and it was being done from a guy in Mississippi for 8 per stump  I won the contract as I live only a stones throw away and I do 11 courses yearly so it is worth doing! 125 is the highest for one stump I have charged as its my minimum to go to town and get off my duff lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Tomorrow we gonna make over 2k pumpin bug juice into the dirt at the base of ash trees to control Emerald ass borer.:alien2:
> 
> I am still stuck on 6k for a 50 foot tall willow. Ain't that New England area full of tree guys? Damn.


 
You guys have all the fun


----------



## Tree Pig

treevet said:


> Tomorrow we gonna make over 2k pumpin bug juice into the dirt at the base of ash trees to control Emerald ass borer.:alien2:
> 
> I am still stuck on 6k for a 50 foot tall willow. Ain't that New England area full of tree guys? Damn.


 
Yeah man it is but were 82 is working is whole different tax bracket then most.


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at and got the go-ahead a weeks worth of work at the horsey farm my buddy manages up in NY. They had what looks like it must have been one hell of an ice storm back in March. All the hedgerows are mangled. Just gotta four wheel around the fields with the fleet and get the big damage. Leave all equipment there overnight, dump on site, and commute with Tacoma. My kind of job!  

That coupled with some other nice work that came in recently, and I'm finally off and running full time for the season. Better late than never though, that's for sure!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Looked at and got the go-ahead a weeks worth of work at the horsey farm my buddy manages up in NY. They had what looks like it must have been one hell of an ice storm back in March. All the hedgerows are mangled. Just gotta four wheel around the fields with the fleet and get the big damage. Leave all equipment there overnight, dump on site, and commute with Tacoma. My kind of job!
> 
> That coupled with some other nice work that came in recently, and I'm finally off and running full time for the season. Better late than never though, that's for sure!


 
glad to hear it ....


----------



## treeclimber101

Mulch Mulch Mulch coming out of my ears , 700 yards , thats 7 walking floors worth to be done by next Friday , we start tomorrow cutting out , the good news is its a 20 man crew , and thats all I have right now , its been raining alot here so all the yards are mush ...I am on as a sub with a 5 man crew so we make something a day but its not great but it fills the lulls ...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tore up a good sized silver maple today. Damn it's nice having a bucket. I got to play around a bit setting ropes with poles for lowering and pulling so I could get the branches clear of the house and fence. Everybody I talked to told me I needed at least a 65 footer but I'm like no, no, no, Blakes can do it with a 55. lol. I got it done, but it wasn't as easy as it could have been. The spar in the first shot was as far as I could reach.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore up a good sized silver maple today. Damn it's nice having a bucket. I got to play around a bit setting ropes with poles for lowering and pulling so I could get the branches clear of the house and fence. Everybody I talked to told me I needed at least a 65 footer but I'm like no, no, no, Blakes can do it with a 55. lol. I got it done, but it wasn't as easy as it could have been. The spar in the first shot was as far as I could reach.


 
Thats a 55 or 60 looks like 60 ft to me in the second pic , climbing out of the bucket on all the tall one always puckers my ### I don't know why it just does I can climb from the ground and not give a second thought but climbing out of the bucket scares me .... That truck is nice take care of it , It will make you so much money the "easy way" your gonna be shocked how much better you feel after a week of just pullings levers compared to swinging around on a rope and pruning work on more than one tree is nice too ...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a 55 or 60 looks like 60 ft to me in the second pic , climbing out of the bucket on all the tall one always puckers my ### I don't know why it just does I can climb from the ground and not give a second thought but climbing out of the bucket scares me ....


 
It's a XT55, so, yeah, 60 foot working height. I woulda climbed out if needed but gearing up would have taken more time then just setting the ropes with the poles. I've only climbed out of a bucket a few times in my career, and it never really bothered me. I still feel safer on my ropes than I do in the bucket but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> It's a XT55, so, yeah, 60 foot working height. I woulda climbed out if needed but gearing up would have taken more time then just setting the ropes with the poles. I've only climbed out of a bucket a few times in my career, and it never really bothered me. I still feel safer on my ropes than I do in the bucket but I'm getting used to it.


 
It scares me a little to go over center sideways the truck just seems to make a lot of noises , you'll be happy with that Hi Ranger boom my buddy has one and loves it , I have the LR3 and the ALC booms and the ALC boom is my least favorite that I have ever owned ...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> That truck is nice take care of it , It will make you so much money the "easy way" your gonna be shocked how much better you feel after a week of just pullings levers compared to swinging around on a rope and pruning work on more than one tree is nice too ...


 
Right now, I'm still feeling pretty beat. Half of it I'm sure is the winter hibernation needing to get beat out of me but half is the upper body deal. Climbing is more about your leg strength and overall endurance while cutting and chucking all day is all arms and chest. Just different muscles that need to learn their place. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Right now, I'm still feeling pretty beat. Half of it I'm sure is the winter hibernation needing to get beat out of me but half is the upper body deal. Climbing is more about your leg strength and overall endurance while cutting and chucking all day is all arms and chest. Just different muscles that need to learn their place. lol


 
Its like night and day on those hot 90* days and those cold winter days , I will take the truck where ever I can get it anymore , thats why I have them , I think you will appreciate what I am saying as you get older as well or have employees that climb or run the truck its just safer for them and a lot of piece of mind for you ...


----------



## treeclimber101

There is no climber alive that can match what a truck with a good operator can accomplish in a hr. a day or even a week but from one climber to another trucks and lifts have also opened the door for guys with less experience and balls to also take there share of work that youst to only be a select few ...


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> It scares me a little to go over center sideways the truck just seems to make a lot of noises , you'll be happy with that Hi Ranger boom my buddy has one and loves it , I have the LR3 and the ALC booms and the ALC boom is my least favorite that I have ever owned ...


 
Hey Tree,
I just sold my LR3 and replaced it with a newer truck outfitted with an ALC 50-55. You're the first person out of all I have talked to to say they liked the ALC the least. Can you explain, I'd like to hear your thoughts purely out of curiosity.
Thanks!

And nice truck Chris!


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Hey Tree,
> I just sold my LR3 and replaced it with a newer truck outfitted with an ALC 50-55. You're the first person out of all I have talked to to say they liked the ALC the least. Can you explain, I'd like to hear your thoughts purely out of curiosity.
> Thanks!
> 
> And nice truck Chris!



Thanks, Ryan. My main beef with the ALC personally was the over center issue of the upper boom. It just doesn't go as far. I forget the exact figures but they weren't small, think I sent you an email about it. Prior to getting my Highranger the only boom I flew was the ALC and from what I could tell, it was a good boom. I do like the pistol grip controls of the Highranger much better though. Much more intuitive.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Its like night and day on those hot 90* days and those cold winter days.


 

I can feel you there, 101, and obviously speed is a HUGE factor. Seeing the amount of work I can put down in a day now, compared to 1 week ago is pretty ####ing amazing.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks, Ryan. My main beef with the ALC personally was the over center issue of the upper boom. It just doesn't go as far. I forget the exact figures but they weren't small, think I sent you an email about it. Prior to getting my Highranger the only boom I flew was the ALC and from what I could tell, it was a good boom. I do like the pistol grip controls of the Highranger much better though. Much more intuitive.


 
I remember getting that email from you. There are things about the ALC that I like less than the LR3 too. Like the fact that you cant flip the top boom over both sides of the lower, also, I like the "heft" of the Altec better than the ALC. The ALC however is WAY more smooth than the LR3. All in all I think they are both good booms, but I do think will end up liking the LR3 better in the long run. I've just never heard otherwise from people until now.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> I can feel you there, 101, and obviously speed is a HUGE factor. Seeing the amount of work I can put down in a day now, compared to 1 week ago is pretty ####ing amazing.


 
Ahh, yeah.. Now you can outbid easier, increase production and in turn make more money... If you can afford a good bucket, DO IT. If you buy it right, it'll pay for itself in no time.....


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Ahh, yeah.. Now you can outbid easier, increase production and in turn make more money... If you can afford a good bucket, DO IT. If you buy it right, it'll pay for itself in no time.....


 
Kinda struggling with that issue right now. I DON'T want to lower my prices but I keep looking at trees, like, "DAMN, that's gonna be a cakewalk with the bucket." I gotta rethink my bidding strategy a bit but I don't plan on coming too far off my normal price, simply because my overhead just got bumped up quite a bit. It'll be a learning curve, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Kinda struggling with that issue right now. I DON'T want to lower my prices but I keep looking at trees, like, "DAMN, that's gonna be a cakewalk with the bucket." I gotta rethink my bidding strategy a bit but I don't plan on coming too far off my normal price, simply because my overhead just got bumped up quite a bit. It'll be a learning curve, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


 
You have to look at it like this. Increased production=More work able to be done in the same amount off time=slightly lower prices than the other guys=more bids you will win=MORE MONEY IN YOUR POCKET.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> You have to look at it like this. Increased production=More work able to be done in the same amount off time=slightly lower prices than the other guys=more bids you will win=MORE MONEY IN YOUR POCKET.


 
Yeah or you could look at it like I got to keep this thing in the air to make payments insurance and tags,parts ,fuel,hydraulics lol it is easier than the big old gum I climbed today!


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah or you could look at it like I got to keep this thing in the air to make payments insurance and tags,parts ,fuel,hydraulics lol it is easier than the big old gum I climbed today!


 
Buy em right, and take care of them good, you can reduce overhead considerably. The Bucket I bought last year paid for itself in 2 months, and I sold it this year for what I paid for it.... They're not too hard to convert into profit very quickly.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Buy em right, and take care of them good, you can reduce overhead considerably. The Bucket I bought last year paid for itself in 2 months, and I sold it this year for what I paid for it.... They're not too hard to convert into profit very quickly.


 
Lol you guys have all the luck lol. I see what you get on trees there it don't happen here bro


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you guys have all the luck lol. I see what you get on trees there it don't happen here bro


 
Sorry to hear that Rope... If it's any consolation, my cost of living is a wee bit higher where I reside, and doing tree work in the city of Boston can be a huge PITA.


----------



## treeman82

Today was a miserable continuation of yesterday. 

Yesterday I started by dropping off 150 gal of waste oil for a friend's neighbor at a client's garage. From there I went to a job I started in December... there was 1 tree in that had fallen into a pond but by the time I was called to clean it up the pond had frozen over. So I did a bunch of other work there and got paid for the day. Went back yesterday morning to pick the tree out of the pond. Just a matter of hooking up the rope I tied off in December to the chipper winch cable. The guy's father was there and gave me $50, which was something I hadn't expected. Went to look at a few jobs later in the afternoon, 1 of them was for the guy's father, I got that one... $600 for 2 easy blue spruce that have to go. Also looked at some pruning that I was referred to by a friend who doesn't climb anymore, have yet to see on that one. Checked out a storm damage job that I was referred to by a lunatic that I worked for in February. Have yet to hear back on that. While I was there though I went to the loon's house to check on this stump that I am supposed to grind, but have access issues due to their property being VERY wet. The lady came out and we spoke briefly, and then I finally took off. Bid a red maple for another guy, have to see on that. Looked at some stumps for the HOA, one guy on the board cheaped out, however I have friends on the board who are overruling his decision. Looked at a spruce tree for a friend of mine, gave him a cheap price... he'll get back to me. Checked in with another good client about some stumps and dirt at his house. Got into a HUGE arguement with the people with the willow tree, so I lost that job... that guy's a "HOLY SCUM TURD!"?


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Sorry to hear that Rope... If it's any consolation, my cost of living is a wee bit higher where I reside, and doing tree work in the city of Boston can be a huge PITA.


 
Oh yeah Rodger that bro except cost part we are the most derned tax poor :rant: state I've been in lol but I love the country


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah or you could look at it like I got to keep this thing in the air to make payments insurance and tags,parts ,fuel,hydraulics lol it is easier than the big old gum I climbed today!


 
what kinda gums you got out there Rope? Tupelo/sourgum? Sweet gum. Sour gums got pretty big in Jersey when I lived there but not here. Sweet gums here and there get as big as any of the biggest.

Working on a deal to buy some land for firewood and maybe a mill and garage.

You guys that wish you had a bigger bucket would find it difficult to fit it in some places. Best set up is the small one first and then get the big one when you got some extra bucks. My 75 foot wh gets to some amazing places. No elevator just straight reach.


----------



## treemandan

The game was called on account of the rain so I drove towards the N. W. outskirts of Philly to the Morris Arboretum. Not a far drive, its just that dam expressway, in a rainstorm too! 
I sat for a 30 minute lecture on EAB, interveiwed the speaker and met with the marketing director in regards to the article I am going to try to write.
I also met a couple cool folks and obtained the education directors contact info. He was there at the lecture but afterwards it disbanded quickly. Maybe it was me.
The lady who gave the lecture mentioned something about a bar. I also met a aimiable gent who ran a tree service with his son in New Jersey. We swapped cards, he said he would be badgering me shortly.
The arboretum has surely changed since I was last there over 10 years ago. I signed up as a member again so I could take my kid , they have some awesome stuff for kids.


----------



## tree md

Nice job Blakes.

Got two large prunes tomorrow and 3 small ones and one small removal. Two to fertilize. Then I have to prune my dad's ornamentals and do some phone business. Turning out to be a pretty busy week.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Kinda struggling with that issue right now. I DON'T want to lower my prices but I keep looking at trees, like, "DAMN, that's gonna be a cakewalk with the bucket." I gotta rethink my bidding strategy a bit but I don't plan on coming too far off my normal price, simply because my overhead just got bumped up quite a bit. It'll be a learning curve, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


 
At first when I got my bucket, I planned on pricing the jobs as though I still had to climb them. I found it awful hard to stick to that though. I guess part of the reason for that is I know everybody else has one too, so they're gonna be looking at it pretty much the same way. I guess (for me) what it comes down to is how much work can you get done in "a day". The more you figure can get done in your "day", the more bids you can win. The problem I have alot of times, is growing a set of balls big enough to try and price the job as a "day and a half". I keep thinking I'm Super MDS or some ####. lol.

Hope that made some sense...


----------



## treevet

uh uh :confused2:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> uh uh :confused2:



Well, speak up then smartass. I'm open to any input.. kinda why I posted that.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Well, speak up then smartass. I'm open to any input.. kinda why I posted that.


 
It was really just the last sentence in the paragraph that is difficult to understand, because there was no stated context to it. In what situation would you need to price a job at a day and a half just because you were feeling like "super mds"?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Well, speak up then smartass. I'm open to any input.. kinda why I posted that.


 
Lmfao hey super ####in mds your already charging a four days wtf?


----------



## Toddppm

Maybe means when you think it should take a day and half but if you bust ass can get it done in 1 day? Problem is people don't care if you bust your ass and try to save them money. 
Somebody has to pay when you have to go back a 2nd day to finish up a couple hours of work. Then you have to add the extra travel time and makes the price seem inflated , so you revert back to thinking you can bust it out in a day. Then you're losing money if you have to go back......

Kind of like when it starts pouring part way through a job and you can't finish.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Maybe means when you think it should take a day and half but if you bust ass can get it done in 1 day? Problem is people don't care if you bust your ass and try to save them money.
> Somebody has to pay when you have to go back a 2nd day to finish up a couple hours of work. Then you have to add the extra travel time and makes the price seem inflated , so you revert back to thinking you can bust it out in a day. Then you're losing money if you have to go back......
> 
> Kind of like when it starts pouring part way through a job and you can't finish.



That's exactly what I meant Todd. 

The reason I wont try and bid it higher, alot of times, is because I fear some other dirtbag (or someone better equiped for the job) will just put a day price on it, and I'll lose out on the job. 

I'm fairly certain alot of us deal with this scenario?? 

And I never claimed to be a friggin english major.... maybe I should consider packing it in if I'm that hard to comprehend.. 

I was only my first couple of sips of coffee though.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao hey super ####in mds your already charging a four days wtf?



Originally, when thinking of names for the biz, I had considered "Superpauly Tree". I decided it was a bit much though. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> $1500 for the crane.
> $600 for a 30 yard can, then several hundred $ to a buddy to haul off the rest... wood would have cost me close to $1000 by the end of the job.
> $600 for the stump... 1 hr +/- with RG100 on the way to another job
> $X for me and 2 guys, if we're there till 4 then so be it, but I know we'd be gone and on to the next job by 1 at the absolute latest.
> 
> Unless there are extenuating circumstances I get paid a higher rate for the entire day when the crane comes in, I don't care if I'm only there till 1. If I can tack on another job afterwards to put another thousand iny my pocket that makes me even happier.



Maybe where you blew it was the "several hundred to a buddy to haul off the rest". I'm having a hard time envisioning the wood from a 50' willow not fitting into a 30 yard dumpster. I would have crammed it in there.. bet your ass.. just sayin'.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> Maybe where you blew it was the "several hundred to a buddy to haul off the rest". I'm having a hard time envisioning the wood from a 50' willow not fitting into a 30 yard dumpster. I would have crammed it in there.. bet your ass.. just sayin'.


 
This thing was topped out about 7 years ago, the "smallest" wood would be roughly 2' in diameter. The stick was 6' DBH and about 20' tall.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> At first when I got my bucket, I planned on pricing the jobs as though I still had to climb them. I found it awful hard to stick to that though. I guess part of the reason for that is I know everybody else has one too, so they're gonna be looking at it pretty much the same way. I guess (for me) what it comes down to is how much work can you get done in "a day". The more you figure can get done in your "day", the more bids you can win. The problem I have alot of times, is growing a set of balls big enough to try and price the job as a "day and a half". I keep thinking I'm Super MDS or some ####. lol.
> 
> Hope that made some sense...



Funny, I understood exactly what you were sayin' superpauly. lol. Still working out the numbers, and of course the damn fuel prices are throwing another wrench in the works, but I'm sure I'll figure it out one of these days.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Originally, when thinking of names for the biz, I had considered "Superpauly Tree". I decided it was a bit much though. lol.


 
Yo mds, is your first name paulie or your last name?

YouTube - *NEW* Rocky Balboa - Rocky And Paulie At Ice Rink


----------



## treevet

been real tired at work....2 nights ago I stay up to see the Reds win at 1 05 am. Last night they go to about 1 30 (in 10) and whup up on Jeffie's Madres. Grand salami for Hannigan. opcorn:

Today we take the "courtesy car" back to the BMW dealer. It is a $65,000 5 series GT. They have had my station wagon doing work for about 5 or 6 weeks. New drive shaft, 4 new cv axles, new transfer case (all wheel drive), new wheel bearings, new tires, 2 wheels straightened, yadda yadda. All warranty....they just can't figure it out.:msp_sad:

Today the wife goes to get it and drops off the loaner. I get a call way up in a silver maple and the dude says there is a dent in the bumper. I ask him if he went over it with my wife. He says no but says the car is brand new. I said maybe one of your lot boys did it as you are calling me 2 hours after the wife dropped it off. He says he is going to send me picts. I say why. I call my ins. agent and he tells me to tell him to stuff it if he did not check it while she was there.

Future probs I feel coming on. The owner of the huge company is one of my best clients. He prob won't ever hear about it;. He is in Fla. almost all the time now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey TV, Mi Madres is muy bueno! si?
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey TV, Mi Madres is muy bueno! si?
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
tell ya in bout an hour jeffski. 1-zip Reds in 5th... errr. I mean 2 zip. Man it is hard to hit it outta that park! :help:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> tell ya in bout an hour jeffski. 1-zip Reds in 5th... errr. I mean 2 zip. Man it is hard to hit it outta that park! :help:


 
:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## beastmaster

*Road trip*

We spent the day loading up the trucks and equipment for the 110 mile caravan to San Diego for a three day job. I'm kicking it at the Ramona inn in Poway.
Were doing a big landscaping job using boulders, I'm going to do several removals and some trims while the guys set up the boulders. Good times.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> We spent the day loading up the trucks and equipment for the 110 mile caravan to San Diego for a three day job. I'm kicking it at the Ramona inn in Poway.
> Were doing a big landscaping job using boulders, I'm going to do several removals and some trims while the guys set up the boulders. Good times.


 
Hey Beast, your in my neighborhood! 
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Highway 78 is out my window! You gonna be in Ramona or Poway? Just curious ya know, Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## prentice110

yo beast, have jeffy buy ya a beer at lips, and send my love to Rupaul!:msp_wub:---------------------------is it just me , or does this thing look like meatwad from ATHF?????????? I saw Fireman yesterday, I smiled and waved and he ignored me, go figure. What a douche


----------



## ropensaddle

My arse is kicked but got the brush and limbs off and loaded and hauled home,big gum took some nice rides cutting 15" limbs 30 foot long! What wore ole rope out was the having to come down and clear the area for the wife. I climbed the dern tree six times counting yesterday lol. Once more to block wood in the AM:


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Highway 78 is out my window! You gonna be in Ramona or Poway? Just curious ya know, Jeff :msp_biggrin:


 
The Romona inn is in Poway, but our job is off carmal and the 15. I'm trying to hook up the PS3 right now.


----------



## tree md

I nitpicked 2 large prunes today. Spent way too long in those trees, My groundie says I'm a perfectionist... Did three smaller prunes including one Crepe Myrtle and one small removal (Black Locust  ).

Anyway, the woman's face lit up when she came home. She said the trees look marvelous, just what she was wanting. Gave me a $25 dollar tip.  

That's what does it for me.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I nitpicked 2 large prunes today. Spent way too long in those trees, My groundie says I'm a perfectionist... Did three smaller prunes including one Crepe Myrtle and one small removal (Black Locust  ).
> 
> Anyway, the woman's face lit up when she came home. She said the trees look marvelous, just what she was wanting. Gave me a $25 dollar tip.
> 
> That's what does it for me.


 
Yeah did you give her a tipoke: I like when there is enough tree that the beauty of our practice can be seen. Some trees are so out of whack a good shape is hard to get.


----------



## treeman82

Looked at a few nice jobs with a friend. Got 1 of them as of right now, should produce quite a bit of wood. The lady is tight on money, so rather than climb and rig this one big ash behind the house, and chip all the brush from these other trees, we are gonna bomb everything into the woods, slice off the brush and haul out the logs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I finally can get some screened topsoil, stupid rain! So today, I am doing winter call backs, filling up all the stumps we ground. YAH!!!










NOT


----------



## treevet

it's been so wet here it sloshes where ever you walk and I got a list of maybe 20 big stumps to do from winter. big rainfall tomorrow. we need some leaves on and a blow to tip some over.


----------



## treeman75

I finished a three day job yesterday cleaning out three rows of evergreens, 50 altogether. They had a grove of wild plums I cleared too. Man I love my mini, I couldnt have done the job without it. I could pay half my mini off with what I made on that job!


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> I finished a three day job yesterday cleaning out three rows of evergreens, 50 altogether. They had a grove of wild plums I cleared too. Man I love my mini, I couldnt have done the job without it. I could pay half my mini off with what I made on that job!


 
I stuck a 5 foot York rake on mine , with that we were able to chip a truck load of vines and wild rose today. The rake rolls the brambles into bales that go right throuh the chipper. We are cleaning out overgrown land with rotten deadfall and thick rotten ground cover. I am raking that into piles then loading it with the mini. 
The machine is the right size for what we are doing, we are not taking out all the trees and we are leaving some native shrubs. The vines are insane, its nice to be able to pull them tight and it order with the loader , cut from behind then drag out to the chipper.


----------



## treeman82

Finished carting out the wood from the big pine I did last year. 4 pieces of wood created 2 loads in the dump truck. Second load could have been made a little smaller for safety, but I wasn't about to go back for 1 more piece.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> I stuck a 5 foot York rake on mine , with that we were able to chip a truck load of vines and wild rose today. The rake rolls the brambles into bales that go right throuh the chipper. We are cleaning out overgrown land with rotten deadfall and thick rotten ground cover. I am raking that into piles then loading it with the mini.
> The machine is the right size for what we are doing, we are not taking out all the trees and we are leaving some native shrubs. The vines are insane, its nice to be able to pull them tight and it order with the loader , cut from behind then drag out to the chipper.


Sounds kinda like the stuff I cleand up. I chipped the evergreen stuff. Where the plums were there was alot of rotton wood. I draged the plums with my grapple to where the farmer could burn them then used the bucket and pushed all the rotten stuff into a pile and loaded it into my dump trailer. That rake would of been nice, I coulda left a lot of dirt.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Hey Tree,
> I just sold my LR3 and replaced it with a newer truck outfitted with an ALC 50-55. You're the first person out of all I have talked to to say they liked the ALC the least. Can you explain, I'd like to hear your thoughts purely out of curiosity.
> Thanks!
> 
> And nice truck Chris!


 Well in my case I have owned 2, 1 45/50 and the other is a 50/55 , the 45/50 was a complete basket case because it was a air over hydro system and I got the truck direct from Nelson and systematically every small air line blew and not the easiest to replace and when one leaks the boom would creap down . I had the packings done on both outriggers cylinders and a shive crack , I also don't like how they are mounted , its seems they are so far back that you hit things that my LR3 wouldn't .... They should have the lower boom cylinder mounted in the center of the boom so that wand wouldn't stick out so far ...


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Kinda struggling with that issue right now. I DON'T want to lower my prices but I keep looking at trees, like, "DAMN, that's gonna be a cakewalk with the bucket." I gotta rethink my bidding strategy a bit but I don't plan on coming too far off my normal price, simply because my overhead just got bumped up quite a bit. It'll be a learning curve, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


 
The truck takes the danger outta trees and the question , but lowering your prices isn't a smart idea the productivity only offsets the overall cost of the truck and insurance ..


----------



## Nailsbeats

Got ready for tomorrow's 3 Red Oak take downs and bought a bucket truck. It's a 79' Ford 600 with a 56' High Ranger, laugh if you will, but I couldn't pass up the price/condition. Just stumbled upon it a few days ago.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blocked down the gum and loaded all I could still have a load when it dries out. Now home and tornado's everywhere


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Got ready for tomorrow's 3 Red Oak take downs and bought a bucket truck. It's a 79' Ford 600 with a 56' High Ranger, laugh if you will, but I couldn't pass up the price/condition. Just stumbled upon it a few days ago.


 
Why laugh, it gets it done prolly paid cash too


----------



## prentice110

Nailsbeats said:


> Got ready for tomorrow's 3 Red Oak take downs and bought a bucket truck. It's a 79' Ford 600 with a 56' High Ranger, laugh if you will, but I couldn't pass up the price/condition. Just stumbled upon it a few days ago.


 
Hopefully it doesnt throw a rod like mine did . those things had the crappyest motors. Used to get blow-by so bad theyd blow out there own gaskets and seals. 330-361-39?. bad family of illegitimate children. I saved another 30 year vet whos in over his head today. "I thought the bucket would reach it". Whata bonehead. I havent climbed anything that big in a long time. Deadest Burr Oak Ive ever been in. So dead the groundies didnt need a saw, ya dig? One piece broke off, and dang near killed Jim. Thank god he had a helmet on. Cant kill jim, if he dies I wont get paid. Caught my pinkie on sumthan, bled for evah. Hey look Im leaking! I must admit, this tree was so dead, I was scarred. Some trees your like hey , if i die today, so what. This was one of those, I really dont wanna die for this thing trees. effer was huge. Trunk alone had over a thou worth of firewood. Shame you couldnt get a clam to it, woulda made a nice floor. Niehbor came over, had a squirl incident in his yard back in o7. Made a cut and felt a bounce on my foot. hit a hollow spot and sliced a squirll, she jumped out of the backside and hit my foot on her way to the nosedive. Guy remembered. shame, wife was po'ed. Didnt matter, guy wants us back. booked another 750 quickie. Was whineing 2 weeks ago, now heads spinning with work, fone rang off the hook last 2 days. Its hear gentlemen, its just up to those who want it. More than I thought isnt going too cheap either. Even joe billy realizes that gas aint cheap.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Hopefully it doesnt throw a rod like mine did . those things had the crappyest motors. Used to get blow-by so bad theyd blow out there own gaskets and seals. 330-361-39?. bad family of illegitimate children. I saved another 30 year vet whos in over his head today. "I thought the bucket would reach it". Whata bonehead. I havent climbed anything that big in a long time. Deadest Burr Oak Ive ever been in. So dead the groundies didnt need a saw, ya dig? One piece broke off, and dang near killed Jim. Thank god he had a helmet on. Cant kill jim, if he dies I wont get paid. Caught my pinkie on sumthan, bled for evah. Hey look Im leaking! I must admit, this tree was so dead, I was scarred. Some trees your like hey , if i die today, so what. This was one of those, I really dont wanna die for this thing trees. effer was huge. Trunk alone had over a thou worth of firewood. Shame you couldnt get a clam to it, woulda made a nice floor. Niehbor came over, had a squirl incident in his yard back in o7. Made a cut and felt a bounce on my foot. hit a hollow spot and sliced a squirll, she jumped out of the backside and hit my foot on her way to the nosedive. Guy remembered. shame, wife was po'ed. Didnt matter, guy wants us back. booked another 750 quickie. Was whineing 2 weeks ago, now heads spinning with work, fone rang off the hook last 2 days. Its hear gentlemen, its just up to those who want it. More than I thought isnt going too cheap either. Even joe billy realizes that gas aint cheap.


 
The day YOU save a 30 year vet.....I'll retire oke:


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> The day YOU save a 30 year vet.....I'll retire oke:


 
Well in that case you mustve given up years ago Pick one. Theres several old doggers around that are to old and broken to climb. Way I feel right now, chances are I'll be there too soon myself, but I started way to early. Sux being 29 with 15 years experience.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Well in that case you mustve given up years ago Pick one. Theres several old doggers around that are to old and broken to climb. Way I feel right now, chances are I'll be there too soon myself, but I started way to early. Sux being 29 with 15 years experience.


 
Those ole timers likely have forgotten more than you'll ever know giving the illusion they are having trouble climbing while getting done faster and making more money than you dream of. 

True, some old guys never should have gotten into it but others never need to get out of it. It get so much easier when you do it smarter. Even Blakes finally wised up to a bucket.

Kills me how some of you guys claim years of experience while still in diapers. You probably have 6 or so years of actual experience....if that.


----------



## treeclimber101

Nailsbeats said:


> Got ready for tomorrow's 3 Red Oak take downs and bought a bucket truck. It's a 79' Ford 600 with a 56' High Ranger, laugh if you will, but I couldn't pass up the price/condition. Just stumbled upon it a few days ago.


 
Even know that you took a cheap shot at me a few years back hiding behind old dirty vagina , I am happy to see that you got a truck that will hopefully make ya some money I am happy for guys who have sucess , my first truck was a 68 chevy Quaker City Tree 45 ft with a six cylinder 286 retireree and it was a real money maker my second truck was a 76 F 800 with a 427 with a 45 ft ALC and I made alot of scratch with that truck too , theres a part of me that wants to buy the bucket on ebay now that lettered WOOSTER TREE SERVICE ....


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Those ole timers likely have forgotten more than you'll ever know giving the illusion they are having trouble climbing while getting done faster and making more money than you dream of.
> 
> True, some old guys never should have gotten into it but others never need to get out of it. It get so much easier when you do it smarter. Even Blakes finally wised up to a bucket.
> 
> Kills me how some of you guys claim years of experience while still in diapers. You probably have 6 or so years of actual experience....if that.


 
Oh stop .....


----------



## treevet

Nailsbeats said:


> Got ready for tomorrow's 3 Red Oak take downs and bought a bucket truck. It's a 79' Ford 600 with a 56' High Ranger, laugh if you will, but I couldn't pass up the price/condition. Just stumbled upon it a few days ago.


 
Ya got the wraptor, ya got a bucket. You're playing the game the right way.:msp_thumbup:

How bout a pict of the bucket Nails?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Ya got the wraptor, ya got a bucket. You're playing the game the right way.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> How bout a pict of the bucket Nails?


 
You're forgetting the Depends. lol.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> Those ole timers likely have forgotten more than you'll ever know giving the illusion they are having trouble climbing while getting done faster and making more money than you dream of.
> 
> True, some old guys never should have gotten into it but others never need to get out of it. It get so much easier when you do it smarter. Even Blakes finally wised up to a bucket.
> 
> Kills me how some of you guys claim years of experience while still in diapers. You probably have 6 or so years of actual experience....if that.


 
If you only knew. His chipper threw a rod 2 weeks ago. He had to sell his 1102 stumper, a Serco 10000 on a hella Mack truck, a tub grinder, all to pay the mortgage. His chip truck leaf spring snapped last fall causing the truck to tip over, which cracked the block, and bent the frame. When I say save, I mean saveing his ass. Used to have one of the better co's around here, but stretched himself a lil too far, and made some bad biz decisions. Hes admitted to me on more then a few occaions that Im a better climber than him now. Ask slayer whos better in the bucket. He didnt even want this guy up there if I was around. And as far as your crack about 6 years, your funny. Ive been the top guy at every co Ive been at since 19, and commanded at least 25 an hour everywhere I go. Place I was at last year gave me 27, but it was too far to drive and there was no overtime. The extra 2 bucks wasnt covering my gas, so I booked. Im no stranger to schooling dinosaurs , so next time your in over your head , send me a pm, and maybe Ill save you too, for a fee.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You're forgetting the Depends. lol.


 
you been a leakin mds?


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> If you only knew. His chipper threw a rod 2 weeks ago. He had to sell his 1102 stumper, a Serco 10000 on a hella Mack truck, a tub grinder, all to pay the mortgage. His chip truck leaf spring snapped last fall causing the truck to tip over, which cracked the block, and bent the frame. When I say save, I mean saveing his ass. Used to have one of the better co's around here, but stretched himself a lil too far, and made some bad biz decisions. Hes admitted to me on more then a few occaions that Im a better climber than him now. Ask slayer whos better in the bucket. He didnt even want this guy up there if I was around. And as far as your crack about 6 years, your funny. Ive been the top guy at every co Ive been at since 19, and commanded at least 25 an hour everywhere I go. Place I was at last year gave me 27, but it was too far to drive and there was no overtime. The extra 2 bucks wasnt covering my gas, so I booked. Im no stranger to schooling dinosaurs , so next time your in over your head , send me a pm, and maybe Ill save you too, for a fee.


 
I'd climb circles around you at 62....not even worth talking bout it at your age. You couldn't carry my jockstrap. You laugh at what that old has been's got. You have any idea what I got? You just still an employee?

Where TF Slayer been?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I'd climb circles around you at 62....not even worth talking bout it at your age. You couldn't carry my jockstrap. You laugh at what that old has been's got. You have any idea what I got? You just still an employee?
> 
> Where TF Slayer been?



Don't be hatin' on Jim Morrison, just cuz you gettin older now vet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> I'd climb circles around you at 62....not even worth talking bout it at your age. You couldn't carry my jockstrap. You laugh at what that old has been's got. You have any idea what I got? You just still an employee?
> 
> Where TF Slayer been?


 
Whos laughin? wtf you talkin bout? Not an employee, tree slut more like it . Wait, Im a ho, I get paid, sluts give it away.You have no idea who I am and what Ive got, do ya? Was going to get another bucket this year, but so many people let me take theres without batting an eye cuz Ive saved them too, that I cant justify another payment. And as far as slayer, I think hes depressed. He had a dumbass lose a couple saws on him, I need to call his ass. Probly should do that now, he called earlyer today, but I was in rock and roll mode b4 the rain got here. Want to rock some more tomorrow,but the rain may ef it up for me. Gotta sweet $600. hour job to do and some stumps. Lazy day, hopefully get some pick up work, cuz I dont like to roll out for two piddly hours, even if its for a g.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> You couldn't carry my jockstrap.


 
I wouldnt want to even touch it if its been around for 62 years, but Ill grab it with my Bobcat if you promise to wash the BMG off with bleach when Im done.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Whos laughin? wtf you talkin bout? Not an employee, tree slut more like it . Wait, Im a ho, I get paid, sluts give it away.You have no idea who I am and what Ive got, do ya? Was going to get another bucket this year, but so many people let me take theres without batting an eye cuz Ive saved them too, that I cant justify another payment. And as far as slayer, I think hes depressed. He had a dumbass lose a couple saws on him, I need to call his ass. Probly should do that now, he called earlyer today, but I was in rock and roll mode b4 the rain got here. Want to rock some more tomorrow,but the rain may ef it up for me. Gotta sweet $600. hour job to do and some stumps. Lazy day, hopefully get some pick up work, cuz I dont like to roll out for two piddly hours, even if its for a g.


 
Tell Slayer to give me a call. Gotta catch up.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> I wouldnt want to even touch it if its been around for 62 years, but Ill grab it with my Bobcat if you promise to wash the BMG off with bleach when Im done.


 
Ok prentits....I promise :msp_smile:


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> Those ole timers likely have forgotten more than you'll ever know giving the illusion they are having trouble climbing while getting done faster and making more money than you dream of.
> 
> True, some old guys never should have gotten into it but others never need to get out of it. It get so much easier when you do it smarter.


 
Even when I got it down to bucket hieght, I shouldve stayed in it myself. I hate seeing these old guys that have given up. Its almost depressing. I dont usually work by the hour, but I wish I was yesterday. U see, I wanna get off the job site b4 my hair gets any greyer, cuz I gots places to see, and people to do.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> and commanded at least 25 an hour everywhere I go. Place I was at last year gave me 27,.


 
did they give you the $25 or the $27. Nevermind I bet they gave you the 27 lol.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treeclimber101 said:


> The truck takes the danger outta trees and the question , but lowering your prices isn't a smart idea the productivity only offsets the overall cost of the truck and insurance ..


 
Agreed.. good tip. Price of fuel today, costs me over $1 a mile to drive.. course fuel is up around $5.20 a gallon here.. and rising.


----------



## ropensaddle

Went bidding today,then trimmed around my daughters trailer, then split a little wood and started a fire. Going turkey huntin in the am hope I can get a gobbler to shake hands


----------



## jefflovstrom

Some of us started climbing on a 'Bowline on a Bight' as our first saddle. God, those kill you at the end of the day. Manilla rope was the chit. Some of us know how to realize we pursue a passion! 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Went bidding today,then trimmed around my daughters trailer, then split a little wood and started a fire. Going turkey huntin in the am hope I can get a gobbler to shake hands


 
Hey Rope, I know you are smart, but maybe some of us wanna know 'How to trim a trailer'. :msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Today I rigged down a maple in the back yard and the neighbor came home with his businessman buddy for lunch and let his 2 dogs out.... and they sat in lawn chairs and watched me and the owner talked for 3 straight hours non stop about his 2 100 lb. G. Shepherds. 3 solid hours I $hit you not. Ask my gm. 

At one point the buddy mentioned ...."I once had a dog..."and ... boom...the shepherd guy interrupts him and starts telling more stories about his dogs. Just when there was a lull in the dog flapping....the poor visitor has a chance to change the subject or say "let's get back to work"....I couldn't believe it....but he asks the shepherd guy a question about his dogs....3 hours!!! Back into non stop shepherd stories.... No bs here.

I get outta the tree and me and Kyle are kidding bout it off to the side then I have this killer idea. I tell Kyle I gots to go and get his pay together. I drive around the block and Nextel him so I know he is in the back yard on walkie talkie speaker, and start singing this song..

YouTube - Who Let the Dogs out??- Baha men Original version


----------



## ropensaddle

Got a customer with leyland cyprus and I believe arborvitae trees seem to have a bacterial infection browning and tip dieback. Sounds like seridium canker symptoms besides pruning out the dead and known diseased limbs and mulching what else can be done?


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Got a customer with leyland cyprus and I believe arborvitae trees seem to have a bacterial infection browning and tip dieback. Sounds like seridium canker symptoms besides pruning out the dead and known diseased limbs and mulching what else can be done?


 
Seiridum canker is often cause from branches weaving together and shading out and killing growth and giving a disease entrance point I have read. Keep em seperated it said.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Seiridum canker is often cause from branches weaving together and shading out and killing growth and giving a disease entrance point I have read. Keep em seperated it said.


 
Yeah planned to get crossing limbs and any diseased but the crown is not looking healthy it will look goofy with it removed.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah planned to get crossing limbs and any diseased but the crown is not looking healthy it will look goofy with it removed.


 
I know what you mean. And maybe you can't prune the disease out. We lost 17 Leylands we planted late last fall. Not disease but I think they froze to death. We have had luck with others esp once established. Here is one I planted just a couple of years ago. Asked the girl I didn't know to stand by it for perspective.

You probably got huge ones where you are?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I know what you mean. And maybe you can't prune the disease out. We lost 17 Leylands we planted late last fall. Not disease but I think they froze to death. We have had luck with others esp once established. Here is one I planted just a couple of years ago. Asked the girl I didn't know to stand by it for perspective.
> 
> You probably got huge ones where you are?


 
Well this one is 30 foot tall, i will sterilize pruner and pole saw before and after. I think our drought stressed it making it vulnerable which is why I plan to mulch. I guess prune and if it gets worse it's a removal. I was referred to her by our urban forester I will call him with my idea and get his input as well. I don't get a whole lot of these jobs and want more so I try hard to get it right!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Well this one is 30 foot tall, i will sterilize pruner and pole saw before and after. I think our drought stressed it making it vulnerable which is why I plan to mulch. I guess prune and if it gets worse it's a removal. I was referred to her by our urban forester I will call him with my idea and get his input as well. I don't get a whole lot of these jobs and want more so I try hard to get it right!


 
Take a pict for client and forester and give it to them before you start and be sure they do not have any unreasonable expectations (magic).

I pulled a recent (Arborage 3/2011) pest of the month I saved.

Unlike other types of canker that single handedly enlarge to girdle the stem, Seiridium cankers form in longitudinal clusters. multiplying around a branch and reducing water flow.

Overhead irrigation can spread it (as can rain)...."be sure to prune infected trees at least one inch (3 to 4 inches is recommended) below the canker and (like you said) sterilize pruners between cuts.

....no fungicide currently proven completely effective....however some success with proper irrigation and a potassium-phosphite soil drench or trunk injection has been found.

As you mentioned....the mulch...and maybe some "soil surfactants that promote consistent soil moisture throughout the soil profile to avoid channeling.

Article was provided by a Ms. Zirbel from Mauget and find more at Home - Mauget - The Original Micro-Injection System re Seiridium canker.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> I know what you mean. And maybe you can't prune the disease out. We lost 17 Leylands we planted late last fall. Not disease but I think they froze to death. We have had luck with others esp once established. Here is one I planted just a couple of years ago. Asked the girl I didn't know to stand by it for perspective.
> 
> You probably got huge ones where you are?


 
That sucks, replacing 17 leylands could cost you almost a hundred dollars at home depot. That tree is at least double the size by now. A true p.o.s and never a good recommendation.


----------



## tree md

Finally sold a big one today... It's about time. 3 large removals. Two large Silver Maples and one large Elm. Only problem is he wants to do it in phases... Not a problem.

I've got the first one scheduled for next Thursday (the earliest I can possibly get to it). It's the biggest tree with the most liability. Big Silver Maple right over the house. Gonna have to drop utilities and 2 fences. I would normally bid for a crane but the neighboring lot is a church so I can drop the fence and save him a little coin there. Huge stump to grind, at least a 72 incher...

I'm just glad to being back to dealing in thousands instead of hundreds...


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> That sucks, replacing 17 leylands could cost you almost a hundred dollars at home depot. That tree is at least double the size by now. A true p.o.s and never a good recommendation.


 
small thoughts from a small source


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> small thoughts from a small source


 
Leyland cyprees's are ment for hedge rows and nothing more. I prune them with hedge trimmers on a routine basis. They grow 3 feet a year or more and are basically, glorified laurels. I have yet to meet a arborist who would plant or recommend them. I have never planted one and steer clients away from them on a routine basis.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Leyland cyprees's are ment for hedge rows and nothing more. I prune them with hedge trimmers on a routine basis. They grow 3 feet a year or more and are basically, glorified laurels. I have yet to meet a arborist who would plant or recommend them. I have never planted one and steer clients away from them on a routine basis.


 
Different plants do well in different climates. How did these hedge rows you trim appear. Somebody planted them. Look at that plant in my picture, it is beautiful. That lime green color is different and they grow quickly.

I have done quite well specializing in "SCREENS" or tall hedges over the last 10 years. I designed a hedge/screen with Bracken Brown Beauty Magnolias (evergreen and hardy) staggered with the Leylands between them. The contrast of color and texture is beautiful. My only worry is that disease. I made 10k on that screen and the ho is paying the replacement....I have to give the labor. All the BB Mags survived.

I have a number of healthy active L cypress screens going now along with a bunch of other types of screens.

Tomorrow we are planting a 6" dia 25' tall Autumn Blaze maple with a 3k root ball with the crane and dug with the stump grinder for nothing like chump change.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> Different plants do well in different climates. How did these hedge rows you trim appear. Somebody planted them. Look at that plant in my picture, it is beautiful. That lime green color is different and they grow quickly.
> 
> I have done quite well specializing in "SCREENS" or tall hedges over the last 10 years. I designed a hedge/screen with Bracken Brown Beauty Magnolias (evergreen and hardy) staggered with the Leylands between them. The contrast of color and texture is beautiful. My only worry is that disease. I made 10k on that screen and the ho is paying the replacement....I have to give the labor. All the BB Mags survived.
> 
> I have a number of healthy active L cypress screens going now along with a bunch of other types of screens.
> 
> Tomorrow we are planting a 6" dia 25' tall Autumn Blaze maple with a 3k root ball with the crane and dug with the stump grinder for nothing like chump change.



Finally a hundred posts later and I get a educated response THANK YOU. I get the need for screens but would not use a leyland to meet that goal. They grow like weeds and personally do nothing for me in the looks dept. They are a cash cows needing trimming evey year but as a pro. arborist I could never install them in good conscious. I'm a fan of magnolias for screens as well. To each his own for the leylands at least someone out there likes em. Personally I prefer to feed them to the 250 xp


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> Different plants do well in different climates. How did these hedge rows you trim appear. Somebody planted them. Look at that plant in my picture, it is beautiful. That lime green color is different and they grow quickly.
> 
> I have done quite well specializing in "SCREENS" or tall hedges over the last 10 years. I designed a hedge/screen with Bracken Brown Beauty Magnolias (evergreen and hardy) staggered with the Leylands between them. The contrast of color and texture is beautiful. My only worry is that disease. I made 10k on that screen and the ho is paying the replacement....I have to give the labor. All the BB Mags survived.
> 
> As far as how they do in this climate. You could push them out of a pick up in a mall parking lot and they would be twenty five feet tall in five years. I'm not kidding, it rains daily eight months a year here and avg's 50 degrees they thrive. Arborists here hate these trees, might be that they are a bit less common in your parts with the colder temps.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different plants do well in different climates. How did these hedge rows you trim appear. Somebody planted them. Look at that plant in my picture, it is beautiful. That lime green color is different and they grow quickly.
> 
> I have done quite well specializing in "SCREENS" or tall hedges over the last 10 years. I designed a hedge/screen with Bracken Brown Beauty Magnolias (evergreen and hardy) staggered with the Leylands between them. The contrast of color and texture is beautiful. My only worry is that disease. I made 10k on that screen and the ho is paying the replacement....I have to give the labor. All the BB Mags survived.
> 
> As far as how they do in this climate. You could push them out of a pick up in a mall parking lot and they would be twenty five feet tall in five years. I'm not kidding, it rains daily eight months a year here and avg's 50 degrees they thrive. Arborists here hate these trees, might be that they are a bit less common in your parts with the colder temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big part of it..I don't think there were any until I started putting them in and now others are using them. People like "different" and adaptable. If small quantities sell, the nurseries will build up supplies until they falter.
> 
> I also think I had a part in the BB Beauty Mags all over my niche area. I have put them in all sorts of spots no one would expect them to survive and not one in hundreds has frozen or failed.
> 
> They (Leylands) likely would not have a chance here 10 or more years ago. The climate has changed drastically. Sugar maples which proliferated everywhere will not survive here if they are not Vert wilt and drought/heat resistant cultivars. Thousands of mature ones have died here.
> 
> I am thinking they (leylands) may even be better off and not grow quite so much (extremes) here because of our winters. That may be a good thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> Some of us started climbing on a 'Bowline on a Bight' as our first saddle. God, those kill you at the end of the day. Manilla rope was the chit. Some of us know how to realize we pursue a passion!
> Jeff


 
the old man told me about this early on and showed me how to do it with 3 loops so your ass didnt get pinched to death. Hard core old school. So much I wana say rite now. urge to kill subsiding.....


----------



## treevet

awwwww kiss kiss


----------



## treevet

Sometimes I get flash backs from my 41 plus year career about some of the more interesting clients I have had. Today I was reminiscing as I just found out the current residents of former Cincinnati Bengal's coach Sam Wyche and his beautiful wife Jane home in my town were moving. I just literally loved these current residents, the husband a reknowned surgeon and Sam Wyche most can remember, was coach of Bengal's for Superbowl in '88 and had many publicized encounters with the press

including when he banned a woman reporter from the locker room and then after being chastised for it he, I think I remember, allowed her in the lockers and if I remember right took a tour of the locker room himself sans clothes. Sam was an accomplished magician as well and always good for a neat quote or wild act leading to his nickname of "wacky wychy".

Another wacko I had for years like sam I just recalled was of the name of Myron Fass. So I googled him... Myron phoned my office one day in the mid '70's to come over to do some clearing on his property on a right of way to his estate property for his huge camper vehicle. 

So I head over to meet him on his driveway and down the road he roars on a dirt bike in full camo uniform with a baret sideways on his head. As we went down the road he flipped his finger and said "take this off......take this down, that down, this down....." "ok,ok,ok, as I wrote treeman's shorthand" We get to his mansion and he has me in and he has a large herd of schi tzu dogs roaming piscing all over the floor and on the furniture,...and it stinks in there.

We sit down to chat about the job and he has guns and magazines all over the place and he says "I have the record for fastest recorded kill of 3 crooks in NYC in history"....OK, ....

He says you may encounter some problems with the neighbors of the right of way. Just call me I don't want an estimate, just do it.

We come back and bam, we got a neighbor on us threatening suit. We leave and Myron calls me right away. Where TF you go? "They gonna sue me Myron" "get back here, my lawyers will take care of everything" I call his lawyer and he says Myron is ALWAYs suing someone and, yes we will take care of you.

I come back and Myron is out there and out comes the neighbor and we again walk down the drive while the neighbor watches but this time as he describes the trees to be removed just a short distance from the neighbor, Myron pulls out a large caliber derringer and blasts a round into each tree and branch as we walk and immidiately the neighbor struggles and.....goes down....and

DIES.....from a heart attack. Many calls later and contacts with the lawyer, we got the job done and life returns to normal ....until the next call from Myron Fass (or some other loonie like the richest guy in Cinci that just died that was an overt devil worshipper and had a huge devil worship facility on his property, or a nudist colony or so on and so on).....Myron Fass....RIP...lol....fat chance

BAD MAGS


----------



## tree md

I've had some real loonies in my 20 years experience... But that takes the cake!


----------



## treeman75

Those are some freaks!


----------



## treevet

You got that right 75

Today we planted an autumn blaze maple with a 3k root ball and bout 5 inch dbh. 75 inch hole 30" deep.

Good niche job..not too big to worry about survival esp. a Silv. maple cultivar.


----------



## treeman82

Helped a buddy in the morning on what was supposed to be a pruning job, wound up removing 20" diameter red maple from inside a pool fence, what a PITA. Had to take really small pieces, all the while saying to myself man, with a small crane I'd take this thing in 2 pieces from the driveway and be done quick. After that I went home to wash up for meeting with clients. Dropped off an invoice with one, another wasn't around... I was planning to get a deposit for some planting work. Gave an estimate for some removal and pruning work, looked at some removals with another guy, picked up money for delivering a fountain for a really good client, picked up an easy removal job... 3 oaks in a row, no lowering, worst part is gonna be dealing with the wood. Gonna have a buddy come over to scap up 2 loads with his dump truck, I'll have my guys stack the rest.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TV-Yeah, I agree that takes the cake!, reminded me of Shelby from Axe men when he took his buyer out on the water and his cousin shows up with an AK-47, and scares him!. But marking trees with a gun, and taking out the NEIGHBOR! F-ing WOW!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> TV-Yeah, I agree that takes the cake!, reminded me of Shelby from Axe men when he took his buyer out on the water and his cousin shows up with an AK-47, and scares him!. But marking trees with a gun, and taking out the NEIGHBOR! F-ing WOW!


 
Yeah, I figgered to be involved in a huge law suit or case. Waited and waited....and nothing. I mean....how can any insurance begin to cover a human life. What a knucklehead.


----------



## sgreanbeans

At least called ya in as a witness, lucky! Did he die right in front of you?

What are the credits for again?


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> At least called ya in as a witness, lucky! Did he die right in front of you?
> 
> What are the credits for again?


 
yeah, right in front of us. took him to hospital but he was already kaput.

lawyer kept calling telling me I was gonna go in for trial but never happened.


----------



## ropensaddle

Wait till you have one that shoots the neighbor Anyway how the hell he hit anything with a derringer, they're not accurate much past muzzle?:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey vet ever have customer open her gown and invite you in the home? I've had some doozie's too lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Hey vet ever have customer open her gown and invite you in the home? I've had some doozie's too lol


 
Was it worth looking at Rope?

Had one that made me and gm lunch every day in a neighborhood we were in for years, even when we weren't at her house.

One day the gm heads out before I did and she had been flirting with me from the get go. She kept saying why don't we mess around? I wasn't really into banging here, she was just cool as a friend. But she got pissed and says "are you gay or something"? 

So I got up and took her hand and started to help her up from the chair and said let's go upstairs.

She turned purple and backed down. She followed me down to my ex'es Jersey shore house (with her husband and he not knowing why she was going there) and walked by me and wife on the beach and started flirting again....good for a laugh.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Was it worth looking at Rope?
> 
> Had one that made me and gm lunch every day in a neighborhood we were in for years, even when we weren't at her house.
> 
> One day the gm heads out before I did and she had been flirting with me from the get go. She kept saying why don't we mess around? I wasn't really into banging here, she was just cool as a friend. But she got pissed and says "are you gay or something"?
> 
> So I got up and took her hand and started to help her up from the chair and said let's go upstairs.
> 
> She turned purple and backed down. She followed me down to my ex'es Jersey shore house (with her husband and he not knowing why she was going there) and walked by me and wife on the beach and started flirting again....good for a laugh.


 
Lol, well yeah it was worth it, breakfast was nice next day too lol


----------



## treevet

you devil Rope


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Hey vet ever have customer open her gown and invite you in the home? I've had some doozie's too lol


 
All tree men have those stories Rope... Best not to go there... A gentleman never kisses and tells... 

I had one bring me in onetime and bathe me after I climbed one covered in Poison Ivy... Told her I was going to have to wash it off quick before the oil got to me... She lathered me up and took care of that little bit...


----------



## Nailsbeats

treevet said:


> Ya got the wraptor, ya got a bucket. You're playing the game the right way.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> How bout a pict of the bucket Nails?


 
Here's the bucket truck. 53' WH High Ranger with 2 man bucket. 69,000 miles and a meter that says 4,000 hours. The thing doesn't make a creak, runs great (370 Lima Engine, 4 speed with working split rearend) and the boom is perfectly tight. Frame is straight, drives perfect. The fiberglass boxes are in good condition too, with no dents, holes and all latches working. 

Only thing is I can't get the lower boom to raise from the upper controls, all other controls work, upper and lower. The guy I bought it from had 3 rods that go under the bucket control lever that he said will fix the problem, we'll see. 

Needs a landing carriage for the bucket, some lights fixed, alternator fixed and she's golden far as I can tell. $2,250, for that price I can put the boom up in my yard and hang a flag on it and keep climbing.

I call it the Hornet because the front end (not shown) is nicely painted black and just has a tough stance on it.


----------



## treevet

That'll be a great truck for you when you get the control fixed. Are you talking bout the pistol grip assembly. I rebuilt one on a '73 I had like that and all you need is a diagram. Easy to bleed out.

For now you can get someone to move the lower boom from the ground?


----------



## Nailsbeats

treevet said:


> That'll be a great truck for you when you get the control fixed. Are you talking bout the pistol grip assembly. I rebuilt one on a '73 I had like that and all you need is a diagram. Easy to bleed out.
> 
> For now you can get someone to move the lower boom from the ground?


 
Yeah Vet, the pistol grip. There are a couple rods that run vertically up to it that supposedly need replacing, I don't quite understand what is wrong with the ones it has, but I have just glanced at it so far. Seems more like a bleeding issue.

Yes, you can run the lower boom from the ground. I'll get it to the shop this week and get the alternator and lights fixed, have a look at the boom situation too. Open to any advice.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah Vet, the pistol grip. There are a couple rods that run vertically up to it that supposedly need replacing, I don't quite understand what is wrong with the ones it has, but I have just glanced at it so far. Seems more like a bleeding issue.
> 
> Yes, you can run the lower boom from the ground. I'll get it to the shop this week and get the alternator and lights fixed, have a look at the boom situation too. Open to any advice.


 
Bleed it unless the control levers are missing or pistons seized my bet is air in the line. I have that same boom 5pbi!
They are pretty trustworthy and capable just remember to check the rotation gear box for bolts loosening up. The hex heads should be drilled and Tye wire run through all four! Also the holdback cable needs a tye wire near the cable clamp to prevent it from jumping sheave it probably is there but jfyi. Also if it has a switch on dash that has to be flipped for the boom to work make certain you shut it off before roading. These booms can climb out of the rest with pto disengaged we put switches on all of ours after one foreman took out an overpass!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Bleed it unless the control levers are missing or pistons seized my bet is air in the line. I have that same boom 5pbi!
> They are pretty trustworthy and capable just remember to check the rotation gear box for bolts loosening up. They should be drilled and Tye wire run through all four! Also the holdback cable needs a tye wire near the cable clamp to prevent it from jumping sheave it probably is there but jfyi. Also if it has a switch on dash that has to be flipped for the boom to work make certain you shut it off before roading. These booms can climb out of the rest with pto disengaged we put switches on all of ours after one foreman took out an overpass!


 
I may have the rods in a spare control I have!


----------



## prentice110

Nailsbeats said:


> Here's the bucket truck. 53' WH High Ranger with 2 man bucket. 69,000 miles and a meter that says 4,000 hours. The thing doesn't make a creak, runs great (370 Lima Engine, 4 speed with working split rearend) and the boom is perfectly tight. Frame is straight, drives perfect. The fiberglass boxes are in good condition too, with no dents, holes and all latches working.
> 
> Only thing is I can't get the lower boom to raise from the upper controls, all other controls work, upper and lower. The guy I bought it from had 3 rods that go under the bucket control lever that he said will fix the problem, we'll see.
> 
> Needs a landing carriage for the bucket, some lights fixed, alternator fixed and she's golden far as I can tell. $2,250, for that price I can put the boom up in my yard and hang a flag on it and keep climbing.
> 
> I call it the Hornet because the front end (not shown) is nicely painted black and just has a tough stance on it.


 
I dont care what anyone says, for that price that thing is gonna make you rich fort what you paid. I hate those units cuz they dont go over center but you robbed that guy. There is some sort of spring that makes contact for the negative grond to work for the controls, pm me if you got ?'s. I know people make that thing spin like a top/ you stole it!


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> I dont care what anyone says, for that price that thing is gonna make you rich fort what you paid. I hate those units cuz they dont go over center but you robbed that guy. There is some sort of spring that makes contact for the negative grond to work for the controls, pm me if you got ?'s. I know people make that thing spin like a top/ you stole it!


 
Yes its an air controlled mico switch behind the palm button, known as dead man switch. However no upper controls will work if that was not working and I believe he said lower boom would not raise!


----------



## ropensaddle

Nails I flown and repaired inspected hot tested everything on that linesman 2 boom for fifteen years and I have the maintenance manual if you need anything holler!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yes its an air controlled mico switch behind the palm button, known as dead man switch. However no upper controls will work if that was not working and I believe he said lower boom would not raise!


 
yeah rope, most everyone I seen is forced in with a bungy full time

check the righting cable, if it goes you get tipped out like a cuppa tea.

There is an electic connection in the large rear access cover that gets oily and comes apart and no controls will work.

It is a great truck, way lighter than any over center unit. great lawn rider in semi dry weather. For more sideways reach, I just bought a bigger bucket to go with it. Maybe you can find a big one for $2k :msp_smile:

I would cut off those boxes and make a flat bed out of it. Takes weight off and if you got theives in your area, and who don't, you gonna find those boxes pried open all the time.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> yeah rope, most everyone I seen is forced in with a bungy full time
> 
> check the righting cable, if it goes you get tipped out like a cuppa tea.
> 
> There is an electic connection in the large rear access cover that gets oily and comes apart and no controls will work.
> 
> It is a great truck, way lighter than any over center unit. great lawn rider in semi dry weather. For more sideways reach, I just bought a bigger bucket to go with it. Maybe you can find a big one for $2k :msp_smile:
> 
> I would cut off those boxes and make a flat bed out of it. Takes weight off and if you got theives in your area, and who don't, you gonna find those boxes pried open all the time.


 
you really don't want it full time if a twig gets lodged in the lower controls your going for a ride lol. Mine was full time when I bought it, the micro switch was out of adjustment on purpose! I fine tuned it to work only when trigger was squeezed and took off air line at control the diaphragm needed oiled so a cap of oil and a little in out on the trigger and all is right as rain


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> you really don't want it full time if a twig gets lodged in the lower controls your going for a ride lol. Mine was full time when I bought it, the micro switch was out of adjustment on purpose! I fine tuned it to work only when trigger was squeezed and took off air line at control the diaphragm needed oiled so a cap of oil and a little in out on the trigger and all is right as rain


 
not sayin it's right just sayin like it is 

here's my 92 gmc bought in 94 with a 73 remount that had 2k hours on it and it currently has 36k miles on it. Owned by a village that hardly used it so they remounted it. I paid $23k for this truck

I had a 69 exact same unit before this only a front mount I paid 6k for but it was beat up


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> not sayin it's right just sayin like it is
> 
> here's my 92 gmc bought in 94 with a 73 remount that had 2k hours on it and it currently has 36k miles on it. Owned by a village that hardly used it so they remounted it. I paid $23k for this truck
> 
> I had a 69 exact same unit before this only a front mount I paid 6k for but it was beat up


 
Nice lil flat bed mine is 89 ford diesel


----------



## treevet

mine's a Det. diesel.

I chopped the boxes of my big Teco too. They were prying into them every week. Even now once every week or so they look under the bucket covers to see if I forgot an ms200 in there. 

One of these days the baseball bat behind my seat is gonna hit a homer.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> mine's a Det. diesel.
> 
> I chopped the boxes of my big Teco too. They were prying into them every week. Even now once every week or so they look under the bucket covers to see if I forgot an ms200 in there.
> 
> One of these days the baseball bat behind my seat is gonna hit a homer.


 
Damn I believe I would stake it out and beat the hell outta the stealing thugs


----------



## treevet

I caught a gas thief and he just finished a 2 year stretch. he did damage or he woulda walked. took me 2 days in front of a grand jury. they are unpredictable on time and hard to catch and all over the place. right now it is metal theives like cockroaches all over. my neighbor a welder just got broke into last week and they stole all his welding cable and mass other stuff and destroyed his door. 

you can't stay up all night every night. off to the grind....later. have a good one.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> I caught a gas thief and he just finished a 2 year stretch. he did damage or he woulda walked. took me 2 days in front of a grand jury. they are unpredictable on time and hard to catch and all over the place. right now it is metal theives like cockroaches all over. my neighbor a welder just got broke into last week and they stole all his welding cable and mass other stuff and destroyed his door.
> 
> you can't stay up all night every night. off to the grind....later. have a good one.:msp_thumbup:


 
that sux, I hate thieves more than anything else on this forsaken rock. My friend who passed away had a welding fab shop and he caught a scapper dumb enough to help himself while he was there. He beat the holy hell outta the guy. This economy has all sorts desprate to feed the kids. Its scary. I see mom and pops with newer nice rides pullin trailers scrappin. 2012 baby we all out!


----------



## prentice110

*@ Nails*

you got the 370, thank god. worked for a guy with one and it would run 5 quarts low (cuz boss was an idiot) on the hottest day of the year and not die. That motor shouldve blown up years ago but its still limping down the road. Has 130k on the od, and prolly 11k hrs running the booms- that have been on it. its the truck that killed Bob, but with a newer XT-55 on it. You got the older boom with the hoses still on the outside on the elbow so be mindfull of where your sticking that thing. There a tough unit and Ive never heard of one failing.


----------



## prentice110

besides all that, I woke up this afternoon to see 2 inches of snow on the ground. Can you effin believe it? Im gonna go hang with Slayer now. you guys have fun and be safe. Id miss you if something happened, even if yous a dweeb


----------



## Jumper

Been sick as a dog since Thursday aft with the worst cold I think I ever have had.....spent most of the weekend in bed, and feel like heading back there right now....


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> besides all that, I woke up this afternoon to see 2 inches of snow on the ground. Can you effin believe it? Im gonna go hang with Slayer now. you guys have fun and be safe. Id miss you if something happened, even if yous a dweeb


 
he woke up this afternoon..... :msp_sleep: 
Love that guy.
And welcome to chicago..,.,.nothing else to ####ing do. we're gonna get our drinky drink on...

and smoke GOOD cigars.  not that weed filled ####....ACID purples, handrolled.


----------



## joecool85

Got a chance to finally do some more cutting the past two weekends. A couple birch, some alder and a 40' tall oak. The 330 handle anything over 12" but most of the time was spent with my lil 339xp. What a dream, I love that saw! When I get some money I'll be replacing that 330 with either 346xp or 261. Maybe a 362.


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> he woke up this afternoon..... :msp_sleep:
> Love that guy.
> And welcome to chicago..,.,.nothing else to ####ing do. we're gonna get our drinky drink on...
> 
> and smoke GOOD cigars.  not that weed filled ####....ACID purples, handrolled.


 
aint I a dork? Ill see u in a min, gotta shower still. bringin the purple. mighty tastey!!! I gotta get off this web (site) b4 I eat a bullet. later folks


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> I caught a gas thief and he just finished a 2 year stretch. he did damage or he woulda walked. took me 2 days in front of a grand jury. they are unpredictable on time and hard to catch and all over the place. right now it is metal theives like cockroaches all over. my neighbor a welder just got broke into last week and they stole all his welding cable and mass other stuff and destroyed his door.
> 
> you can't stay up all night every night. off to the grind....later. have a good one.:msp_thumbup:


 
Terrible what is going on around country. I have two dogs in shop each night, and one in house. The barking of a big dog will deter many folks..


----------



## Blakesmaster

Good day with the crane. We were subbing for my PA op on a job he had when the neighbor walked over and I sold a nice sugar maple removal while we were there. Set right up and tore it apart too. Love it when that happens and all the equipment is right there.


----------



## treevet

TreeClimber57 said:


> Terrible what is going on around country. I have two dogs in shop each night, and one in house. The barking of a big dog will deter many folks..


 
Typical story around here on a daily basis...

Thieves steal metal beams built to hold new steeple at Loveland church


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> Nails I flown and repaired inspected hot tested everything on that linesman 2 boom for fifteen years and I have the maintenance manual if you need anything holler!


 
Thanks Rope, Vet and Prentice. I worked on it a little today and got the oil changed and all the lights fixed. Alternator should be back tommorow, along with new air and fuel filters. Then it's on to fabbing the bucket carriage and fixing the upper control raise lower boom function. 

I definitely appreciate having your guy's knowledge base on an old school horse like this.


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> he woke up this afternoon..... :msp_sleep:
> Love that guy.
> And welcome to chicago..,.,.nothing else to ####ing do. we're gonna get our drinky drink on...
> 
> and smoke GOOD cigars.  not that weed filled ####....ACID purples, handrolled.


 
im a douche


----------



## prentice110

when you want somethin done ya? ? ? ? Life happens, lets all reflect on what we got 4 a sec... ay?


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Thanks Rope, Vet and Prentice. I worked on it a little today and got the oil changed and all the lights fixed. Alternator should be back tommorow, along with new air and fuel filters. Then it's on to fabbing the bucket carriage and fixing the upper control raise lower boom function.
> 
> I definitely appreciate having your guy's knowledge base on an old school horse like this.


 
Get a stiff nylon brush and clean drive cables and leveling cables at outter pivot and inspect them good. Look for wear broken strands especially if they appear in the valley between the outter layers of wire rope. That signifies a weakened core and would be dangerous to use. check your pins and snap rings to be sure there is one on each side of pins. There is grease serts outter pivot and near basket there is a hole with serts ,pins, turret grease it regular you will want to go slow looking for possible serts. Spray the big compensating chain with a good lube every now and then too and check the gear lube in your rotation gear box. The leveling sheave near basket will fill up with wood gunk don't let it build up for months clean it out periodically. Tighten the big allen bolts that secure turret to pedestal periodically or at first sign of movement. These things don't need attention all the time but need to be checked. Also if the rest for upper and lower boom does not have a rubber cushion it needs it immediately and always fasten boom when roading if you don't it will bounce and wear into the fiber glass. I know most of this is elementary with your fabbing skills but my experience has shown me the critical points of these great booms! You will soon love that truck after you start using it!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I caught a gas thief and he just finished a 2 year stretch. he did damage or he woulda walked. took me 2 days in front of a grand jury. they are unpredictable on time and hard to catch and all over the place. right now it is metal theives like cockroaches all over. my neighbor a welder just got broke into last week and they stole all his welding cable and mass other stuff and destroyed his door.
> 
> you can't stay up all night every night. off to the grind....later. have a good one.:msp_thumbup:


 
No your right but I sleep with my lazy eye open and my trucks are outside my window! I would park em in the house if I could lmfao I have had a saw stolen but they better not let me catch em


----------



## prentice110

TreeClimber57 said:


> Terrible what is going on around country. I have two dogs in shop each night, and one in house. The barking of a big dog will deter many folks..


 
No , it wont, these guys are out for blood, dont count on dawgs, throw em a beef pattie' they shut up quik. trust no one now! watch out. all you can do. had a junkie go threw here not to long ago, took everyone for a deal on his way out. county slapped the douche on the wrist. these cocksores get away with murder


----------



## prentice110

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a 55 or 60 looks like 60 ft to me in the second pic , climbing out of the bucket on all the tall one always puckers my ### I don't know why it just does I can climb from the ground and not give a second thought but climbing out of the bucket scares me .... That truck is nice take care of it , It will make you so much money the "easy way" your gonna be shocked how much better you feel after a week of just pullings levers compared to swinging around on a rope and pruning work on more than one tree is nice too ...


 
I'll give you a free day if you buy my beer. hope your reaady. Im bored


----------



## sgreanbeans

Knocked out a pin oak over a pool for the local big wig DJ, gonna do a part on me today on the radio. Tipped my guys each a 50! Damn!
The guys were giddy like a little boy on Christmas mourning!
Then, neighbor came over, had a birch hit by lighting, its in the dump trailer now. Good day. Hopefully the radio bit makes me out to be hero!


----------



## treeclimber101

prentice110 said:


> I'll give you a free day if you buy my beer. hope your reaady. Im bored


 
Sure anytime were always open ......


----------



## ropensaddle

Ground stumps took out a nasty dead crumbly oak, put a fence back up I took down and now have had tornado's north south east and west of me. ?Trees already on homes gonna be another nasty evening.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Ground stumps took out a nasty dead crumbly oak, put a fence back up I took down and now have had tornado's north south east and west of me. ?Trees already on homes gonna be another nasty evening.



$$$$
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## TreEmergencyB

jefflovstrom said:


> $$$$
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
thats what i was thinking....trees on houses money in the bank!!


----------



## treeman82

Looked at 2 jobs today, 1 was a vine covered linden for an existing client who just bought some commercial property. Have to have the crane come in for this, near the road, wires, and 3 driveways, plus access to the tree is tough because of the vines. The other was 2 tulip trees over a house and deck, with a PITA neighbor... biggest problem, the wood and brush has to go up 80+ stairs to get to the truck.

Otherwise chipped some brush that was left on the trailer from last week's charity job and gave a friend a ride to get his truck and chipper. On the way there though, we noticed the local cheapo hack got a new sign on his truck. Not only does he offer cheap tree work, but now he's selling home furniture and beds as well.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreEmergencyB said:


> thats what i was thinking....trees on houses money in the bank!!


 
Nope; freekin volunteers see to it us insured tree men, don't get no work


----------



## ropensaddle

Going to survey the area and see if I can get a few jobs though!


----------



## sgreanbeans

This damn rain, I have a bunch of worked lined up, mostly clearing and back yards with big hills, cant get on any of it until it starts drying up.
I can see the steak, smell the steak, but cant taste it, makes for a grouchy guy 
Yesterday we had rain drops that must have been an inch in diameter, nuts. I have never seen rain like that, even in hurricanes.


----------



## Reg

Today we pruned some Road side trees which grew from an adjacent property.

Andrew, the guy whos job it was said to me "he's alright this fella, he listens"

Well one look at him told me otherwise....and sure enough just about as I'd touched down from the first tree he was out pointing his finger at this branch and that branch, even though the work had clearly been completed to what was originally agreed. 

The same patern continued througout the day, probably he had about 20% extra work done at no extra charge. 

Even though we finished on time and after 22years in the game this kind of thing still really f****** annoys me.


----------



## tree md

Reg said:


> Today we pruned some Road side trees which grew from an adjacent property.
> 
> Andrew, the guy whos job it was said to me "he's alright this fella, he listens"
> 
> Well one look at him told me otherwise....and sure enough just about as I'd touched down from the first tree he was out pointing his finger at this branch and that branch, even though the work had clearly been completed to what was originally agreed.
> 
> The same patern continued througout the day, probably he had about 20% extra work done at no extra charge.
> 
> Even though we finished on time and after 22years in the game this kind of thing still really f****** annoys me.


 
I hear ya there... If I even get an inkling that they are like that I will itemize the quote to even include the number of limbs to be removed and price each one. It's a shame but you have to go to extremes like that with some people.


----------



## ducaticorse

Priced 2 jobs today. The second was for a lady that was given to me by a guy that was a bit too far out of range. She tried her best to make me bend another 100, but I wouldn't have it. On a $1500 tree, (my original price) I was happy to walk with the job to be done at my convenience for $1400.


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> This damn rain, I have a bunch of worked lined up, mostly clearing and back yards with big hills, cant get on any of it until it starts drying up.
> I can see the steak, smell the steak, but cant taste it, makes for a grouchy guy
> Yesterday we had rain drops that must have been an inch in diameter, nuts. I have never seen rain like that, even in hurricanes.


 
I get what you had about 3 hours later. Almost PMed you the other morn to see if I had a chance. Cant touch anything on the books cuz its too wet, and the ho's are callin' wondern why. Some are worth the plywood, most arent.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Two time's a year we have a crew in Banning,Ca. We go thru the scale's (which alway's raise's your hair's), and get to the job in about a little under 2 hour's. 
So, anyway, We got 314 mex. palm's and want to get it done, right? 
Figure 3 guy's, 5 day's . Problem is dumping palm. Suck's. Pack it and haul it to Temecula! We get it done. Now in 2011,
I got a call from my GM saying he is being followed. I said "What?", he said the guy has been following him around. This is an HOA, and no traffic. So this guy follow's for a while and then my GM stopped and asked him " Are you following me?". 
The guy get's out ( look's like he just got out of 'High School'), and asked to see the registration of the chipper.
Well, it is a brand new Morbark and waiting on the DMV to send it. 
OK
Where is your CARB placard?
What? 
Sign here.
Oh. K. ?
This chipper will not be operating until a CARB sticker is on it!
So if Beast or Mike or you Caly guy's could feel my Pain, it would be very much appreciated. 
Honestly, CA. is hurting so bad, 
They FOLLOW YOU!!!!!
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## treeman82

Took down about a dozen white ash today. Lots of wind, many were pushed over with my friend's backhoe, 2 needed ropes set. We chipped the brush from the smaller trees in the front of the house, and the stuff in the back got pushed off the side of a hill. MAYBE 3 yards of chips, and 6 truckloads of wood. End of the day there's a nasty pile of brush on the back side of the hill, owner comes out, "You think you could come back in 2 months to chip the branches?"


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Two time's a year we have a crew in Banning,Ca. We go thru the scale's (which alway's raise's your hair's), and get to the job in about a little under 2 hour's.
> So, anyway, We got 314 mex. palm's and want to get it done, right?
> Figure 3 guy's, 5 day's . Problem is dumping palm. Suck's. Pack it and haul it to Temecula! We get it done. Now in 2011,
> I got a call from my GM saying he is being followed. I said "What?", he said the guy has been following him around. This is an HOA, and no traffic. So this guy follow's for a while and then my GM stopped and asked him " Are you following me?".
> The guy get's out ( look's like he just got out of 'High School'), and asked to see the registration of the chipper.
> Well, it is a brand new Morbark and waiting on the DMV to send it.
> OK
> Where is your CARB placard?
> What?
> Sign here.
> Oh. K. ?
> This chipper will not be operating until a CARB sticker is on it!
> So if Beast or Mike or you Caly guy's could feel my Pain, it would be very much appreciated.
> Honestly, CA. is hurting so bad,
> They FOLLOW YOU!!!!!
> Jeff :smile2:


 
Man, that is crazy. What Dept of...... was he from? 
Early on "they", told the Santa ana botanical gardens if they used their old chuck and dive they would be cited. I was kind of hoping to buy it from them cheap. I mean what they going to do follow ya? Oh!
Calif. has seceded in running out a lot of big buisness from our state, now they want to start chasing the small guys out. In the end tree care will have to be so expensive the average HO will have no choice but to hire a hack to do their work. Its going to put the profession back 20 years .
Not everyone can afford to update their power equipment every few years like their proposing.
If it wasn't for the weather and beaches, and ocean Id move back east. I feel ya Jeff. Beastmaster


----------



## derwoodii

Prepped n laid about 6 m2 of brick paver's on ma home garden landscape. Its startin to look good and nearing the end grr just need 35+ bricks to do it but I'm knacked n run out of bricks n base sand so feet up for now.


----------



## sgreanbeans

prentice110 said:


> I get what you had about 3 hours later. Almost PMed you the other morn to see if I had a chance. Cant touch anything on the books cuz its too wet, and the ho's are callin' wondern why. Some are worth the plywood, most arent.


 
Ill give ya a boots on the ground report! Just give me a call.
We went to one yesterday, to wet, but his drive was clear, so I went up, removed half of the canopy, but couldn't go over center as I was next to the house, boom would have hit, so now, still to wet, pulling off till Sat, send WT up then. I have a few street access I can get on, but other than that, IT NEEDS TO QUIT RAINING~
Sucks


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Two time's a year we have a crew in Banning,Ca. We go thru the scale's (which alway's raise's your hair's), and get to the job in about a little under 2 hour's.
> So, anyway, We got 314 mex. palm's and want to get it done, right?
> Figure 3 guy's, 5 day's . Problem is dumping palm. Suck's. Pack it and haul it to Temecula! We get it done. Now in 2011,
> I got a call from my GM saying he is being followed. I said "What?", he said the guy has been following him around. This is an HOA, and no traffic. So this guy follow's for a while and then my GM stopped and asked him " Are you following me?".
> The guy get's out ( look's like he just got out of 'High School'), and asked to see the registration of the chipper.
> Well, it is a brand new Morbark and waiting on the DMV to send it.
> OK
> Where is your CARB placard?
> What?
> Sign here.
> Oh. K. ?
> This chipper will not be operating until a CARB sticker is on it!
> So if Beast or Mike or you Caly guy's could feel my Pain, it would be very much appreciated.
> Honestly, CA. is hurting so bad,
> They FOLLOW YOU!!!!!
> Jeff :smile2:


 
Good ol Banning, I was up there bidding work for Gothic, on a new development for Pardee, I was looking around and realized I was the only American there! Kinda scary!, everyone was looking at this white guy walking a wheel around!
Following you! Seems like they target those they think can pay the fines. 
I was at Hetfex America in Temecula, they wanted me to prune some branches away from the glass, their OSHA guy comes out screaming at me like I am a kid, tells me I do not have on an approved safety restraint systems. I pointed to my saddle, he said "NO, GET DOWN, NOW", I told him that I couldn't,that as he knows, I don't have an approved safety restraint system, that he would need to put his on, get up here with an extra and rescue me. He was so pissed!, my boss called his boss and got it settled, but it was so fun telling him that


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> Ill give ya a boots on the ground report! Just give me a call.
> We went to one yesterday, to wet, but his drive was clear, so I went up, removed half of the canopy, but couldn't go over center as I was next to the house, boom would have hit, so now, still to wet, pulling off till Sat, send WT up then. I have a few street access I can get on, but other than that, IT NEEDS TO QUIT RAINING~
> Sucks


 
Its one thing to get rained on like this, but sux when your stuck in under 50 degree weather with no sun. Need a little more heat and light to dry it up or it stays way too long. I'll bring an extra sheet of ply wood, or an alturnamat to skid on, but people dont wana pay for a mini road, and you know its soaked when a mini is leaven trax b4 you pick any thing up. Gotta nice full yard trim to do. Too bad all the front yard trees are in a lake rite now. 6 inches standing. Wont be doin that one for a while.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

You know I'm singing the blues, the only good thing going for me, thanks to this weather, is a buddy dropped in with his mobile welding service to weld up a hitch on my super duty the other evening and let me burn some of it in with his mig. Now he wants me to help him on the side. We went out on a job a couple days ago and did some work for a farmer. $30/ hr cash for some fabrication and welding is not a waste of my time during the slow days. It's a second love anyways.

The only trouble now is that I want a nice mig in my shop. I've been getting by just fine with an old buzz box, but now I'm spoiled.

It also looks like I'll be working for his employer come next winter at the main shop, so I'm looking forward to that.

Oh well, anyway, it gives me something else to do, and the privilege of keeping my prices where they really need to be. Folks can go with the ding dong lowballers, while they are running themselves and their equipment into the ground for peanuts, I'll be busy building mine. 

The wife is busy working a couple of jobs too, and building up her own business, so it's not so bad. A year ago, this weather would have been devastating as it was a couple of years ago.

The only real drawback, unless we get some eye opening damage, is the rush that will hit when it finally gets nice out. I'm afraid everyone will want everything at once.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> Its one thing to get rained on like this, but sux when your stuck in under 50 degree weather with no sun. Need a little more heat and light to dry it up or it stays way too long. I'll bring an extra sheet of ply wood, or an alturnamat to skid on, but people dont wana pay for a mini road, and you know its soaked when a mini is leaven trax b4 you pick any thing up. Gotta nice full yard trim to do. Too bad all the front yard trees are in a lake rite now. 6 inches standing. Wont be doin that one for a while.:hmm3grin2orange:


 You, pruning? 
Cartman said it best....screw you guys, I'm going home.........

nice here. dry ground, sunshine, green trees, and pretty girls in summer clothes......:msp_wink:


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> You, pruning?
> Cartman said it best....screw you guys, I'm going home.........
> 
> nice here. dry ground, sunshine, green trees, and pretty girls in summer clothes......:msp_wink:


 
Yeah, for Johnnys AFFORDABLE, (not that Chris douche) in Sleepy Hollow. You know what kinda swamp that place is. HEY!!! Get back up here! I just booked a $14000.00 crane day, and I need a real climber while I nap in the truck. LOL


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> Yeah, for Johnnys AFFORDABLE, (not that Chris douche) in Sleepy Hollow. You know what kinda swamp that place is. HEY!!! Get back up here! I just booked a $14000.00 crane day, and I need a real climber while I nap in the truck. LOL


 
you got my #


----------



## Jumper

Went to a Good Friday service at Church, and am spending the rest of the day chillin' as it is a Stat holiday here for most.


----------



## tree MDS

This job cleaning up ice damage in these hedgerows (by the day) would be paradise... if the weather and equipment would just cooperate. 1 1/4" suction line went on the chipper yesterday. Should have never happened, as there's no real pressure. Only thing I can think of is it got mashed when we did the clutch last.

Now it's rain, rain, rain. Grrr...


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Yeah, for Johnnys AFFORDABLE, (not that Chris douche) in Sleepy Hollow. You know what kinda swamp that place is. HEY!!! Get back up here! I just booked a $14000.00 crane day, and I need a real climber while I nap in the truck. LOL


 
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MarquisTree

Took down a Couple big pines from a tight spot on a busy street in Lexington yesterday morning

(the pic of the pine going into the chipper was from the 5th job that day, just treetarded watching a 23"x36" log easily walking thru a chipper that compact. it was an oval shaped log)


----------



## treeman82

Slammed a red oak, white oak, and sugar maple by 2:00 all cleaned up, all 2' diameter. Then went nextdoor and took out 3 BS little trees in the back, and got a red oak next to the house down and chipped. Going back once the rain stops for a day to prune a beech tree and 1 red oak, plus clean up the wood.


----------



## treevet

We got in a whole day yesterday when I bet a lotta guys gave up for a little rain. Made a great day by finishing pumping bug juice with the sprayer. 

Today with another rain day predicted and not a drop of rain since daylight we are starting an 18k clearing and screen planting job that will last all next week on and off with other tree work.

Anybody know if marquistree is Justin in the "likes" on previous post lol.


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> , just treetarded )



nevermind no need to answer my question :hmm3grin2orange:

gotta get back to work


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> Took down a Couple big pines from a tight spot on a busy street in Lexington yesterday morning
> 
> (the pic of the pine going into the chipper was from the 5th job that day, just treetarded watching a 23"x36" log easily walking thru a chipper that compact. it was an oval shaped log)



Nice pics.. you just gotta figure out how to get them bigger is all.

I like how you got the second chip truck all staged, so you can just spin the chute right into it. Good use of a tight spot with all that big stuff..


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> Took down a Couple big pines from a tight spot on a busy street in Lexington yesterday morning
> 
> (the pic of the pine going into the chipper was from the 5th job that day, just treetarded watching a 23"x36" log easily walking thru a chipper that compact. it was an oval shaped log)


 
Hey OD, you guys do mostly pines huh?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Hey OD, you guys do mostly pines huh?


 
Why do you call him 'OD'>
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi Mike!!!! Chine in! I see you lurking!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Chime.
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 
You guys need to learn how to read sarcasm. Aint crap goin on here. Since the gas prices went up, and the rain, NO ONES MOVIN!!! Theres a reason Slayer left. Im gettin sick of chewin finger nails. Anybody need a extra hand for a few weeks? BORED!!!.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> We got in a whole day yesterday when I bet a lotta guys gave up for a little rain. Made a great day by finishing pumping bug juice with the sprayer.
> 
> Today with another rain day predicted and not a drop of rain since daylight we are starting an 18k clearing and screen planting job that will last all next week on and off with other tree work.
> 
> Anybody know if marquistree is Justin in the "likes" on previous post lol.


 I think its his boss.


MarquisTree said:


> Took down a Couple big pines from a tight spot on a busy street in Lexington yesterday morning
> 
> (the pic of the pine going into the chipper was from the 5th job that day, just treetarded watching a 23"x36" log easily walking thru a chipper that compact. it was an oval shaped log)


 
Im jelous. I hate the midwest. I hate being born 40 years to late. I hate pickup truck hacks, I hate rain. I hate not being able to kill every tree in sight. Im screwed. P.S. @Marquis, what chipper you runnin' in that pic? Conehead or , cant think of the other goofball off name one... Not like the other yellow ones every retards got around here. You guys ever run a mini with a grapple on jobs like that to get the stuff the little boom wont reach, or will that chipper eat so big that it doesnt matter?


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> I think its his boss.


 
Nobody uses the word "treetarded" but OD....he invented it

That is OD under another name....right Justin? Maybe he got banned here or because he said he was never coming back here....whatever opcorn:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Built on the chipper box for the SuperDuty....






but don't worry, I had Supervision...


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Built on the chipper box for the SuperDuty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don't worry, I had Supervision...


 
Very qualified lookin super Biggy.:msp_thumbup:

I have built a hunderd chip boxes back in the day. Always enjoyed it. Very therapeutic. But eventually they got blown apart or decayed and time to build another one. I go metal for the last 20 years or so.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> Nobody uses the word "treetarded" but OD....he invented it
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, say what you want, treetardeds been around Way B4 od ever even picked up a saw.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody uses the word "treetarded" but OD....he invented it
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, say what you want, treetardeds been around Way B4 od ever even picked up a saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted that may be true in your area but I am on my 5th year with getting on 8,000 posts on forums and have never heard anybody but OD say this word.
> 
> My money is that's OD. :alien2:
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman82

prentice110 said:


> I think its his boss.
> 
> 
> Im jelous. I hate the midwest. I hate being born 40 years to late. I hate pickup truck hacks, I hate rain. I hate not being able to kill every tree in sight. Im screwed. P.S. @Marquis, what chipper you runnin' in that pic? Conehead or , cant think of the other goofball off name one... Not like the other yellow ones every retards got around here. You guys ever run a mini with a grapple on jobs like that to get the stuff the little boom wont reach, or will that chipper eat so big that it doesnt matter?


 
I think they use the woodsman's. 

In the same boat here though with the work. Got some, but should have a LOT more, the hacks and low-lives are taking a lot of the business because they advertise all over the place "will work for cheap."


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Very qualified lookin super Biggy.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I have built a hunderd chip boxes back in the day. Always enjoyed it. Very therapeutic. But eventually they got blown apart or decayed and time to build another one. I go metal for the last 20 years or so.


 
Thanks man, it is therapeutic. This is my second box, all pressure treated with 3/4" panels, 4x4 posts in the corners, 2x12s across the front and one on each side to tie in the 4x6 panels and give a hinge point and structure to the roof. When complete, it will have a roof top that flips over on the front half for rear loading. It will be painted white with enough room with this design for a 4x8 aluminum sheet panel to be fixed flat across the sides; I've got a local sign guy that is going to do up a nice sign for us. There is also a decent sized lockable tool box getting mounting in between the cab and box, but I didn't want to have to work around it. I've got a monster winch bumper waiting to get mounted as well. It will be a capable rig for its size.

It's likely to be my last wooden box though, but it should last longer than I actually keep the truck. I've had to pass up on two metal chipper boxes on trucks of this size, one steel and one aluminum. Just didn't have enough extra dough at the right time. 

However, the next upgrade is likely to be a medium duty with a steel box for a couple of reasons, one of which is the ability to handle the larger chippers safely.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Thanks man, it is therapeutic. This is my second box, all pressure treated with 3/4" panels, 4x4 posts in the corners, 2x12s across the front and one on each side to tie in the 4x6 panels and give a hinge point and structure to the roof. When complete, it will have a roof top that flips over on the front half for rear loading. It will be painted white with enough room with this design for a 4x8 aluminum sheet panel to be fixed flat across the sides; I've got a local sign guy that is going to do up a nice sign for us. There is also a decent sized lockable tool box getting mounting in between the cab and box, but I didn't want to have to work around it. I've got a monster winch bumper waiting to get mounted as well. It will be a capable rig for its size.
> 
> It's likely to be my last wooden box though, but it should last longer than I actually keep the truck. I've had to pass up on two metal chipper boxes on trucks of this size, one steel and one aluminum. Just didn't have enough extra dough at the right time.
> 
> However, the next upgrade is likely to be a medium duty with a steel box for a couple of reasons, one of which is the ability to handle the larger chippers safely.


 
cool!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> prentice110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted that may be true in your area but I am on my 5th year with getting on 8,000 posts on forums and have never heard anybody but OD say this word.
> 
> My money is that's OD. :alien2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you got me wondering!
> Jeff
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> prentice110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted that may be true in your area but I am on my 5th year with getting on 8,000 posts on forums and have never heard anybody but OD say this word.
> 
> My money is that's OD. :alien2:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, but OD wouldnt be the one postin on the employment forum, and thats where this name first posted, if I remember right. We (me and my old partner) thought we coined the phrase back in 01'.
> 
> 
> treeman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they use the woodsman's.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you. Woodsman. Thats the name that escaped me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MarquisTree

prentice110 said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, but OD wouldnt be the one postin on the employment forum, and thats where this name first posted, if I remember right. We (me and my old partner) thought we coined the phrase back in 01'.
> 
> 
> treeman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they use the woodsman's.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you. Woodsman. Thats the name that escaped me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow..so its true, justin really is the Howard Stearn of tree oh sorry arbor site, everyone just dieing to see what he is going to say next....
> No this is not OD/Justin, you should be able to tell by the restraint shown in all of the posts.
> The chipper in the picture is a woodsmen 790 375hp
> "Treetarded" its a great word, only thing that came to mind watching that machine work.
> We dont have a Mini with the crane crew, most of the debris end up within reach of the grapple.
> I wouldnt say we mostly take down pine trees, but for some reason the big pine jobs tend to be better phone ops, I will try to remember to take more pictures of us working on hardwoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Defence! ARG!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Can I get a definition of treetarded!

We tried removing a big A sycamore, weather called for winds 10-20 SW, we were getting 40-50 NE gust's! WT was at the top when first one hit, blew him back 5ft on a decent lead, all I heard was " woooooooooooah" looked up and seen a top of a white pine bend over 45 degrees. We were getting ready to take a big lead that reached over the back of the house to the front, little room for adjustment, after about 20 minutes of debating whether the wind was going to quit, we got another huge gust, this time we heard branches breaking in other trees n the hood, time to go!
First nice day, sunny, 60, but then the damn wind, jeez mother nature! can we get a break! If the trees had more developed leaf's, I'm sure we would have had damage.


----------



## treemandan

I had that knee surgery on Friday and have been all done up with Vickies all weekend. 
The weekend before I spent in The Landmark Forum which was actually pretty decent.


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> prentice110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, but OD wouldnt be the one postin on the employment forum, and thats where this name first posted, if I remember right. We (me and my old partner) thought we coined the phrase back in 01'.
> 
> 
> wow..so its true, justin really is the Howard Stearn of tree oh sorry arbor site, everyone just dieing to see what he is going to say next....
> No this is not OD/Justin, you should be able to tell by the restraint shown in all of the posts.
> The chipper in the picture is a woodsmen 790 375hp
> "Treetarded" its a great word, only thing that came to mind watching that machine work.
> We dont have a Mini with the crane crew, most of the debris end up within reach of the grapple.
> I wouldnt say we mostly take down pine trees, but for some reason the big pine jobs tend to be better phone ops, I will try to remember to take more pictures of us working on hardwoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the crane op, the short gm or the other gm. Saw you over on the buzz too.
> 
> I got a stoopid long hair mini weinerdog I call "fleatard" lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I had that knee surgery on Friday and have been all done up with Vickies all weekend.
> The weekend before I spent in The Landmark Forum which was actually pretty decent.


 

Enjoy those vics and heal up quick, Dano. There's trees that need to die.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I had that knee surgery on Friday and have been all done up with Vickies all weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the op danno. get rid of the vickies asap if you can bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weekend before I spent in The Landmark Forum which was actually pretty decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> wanna share? :msp_rolleyes:
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

gonna get one of these and do practice craners on the coffee table with limbs and twigs. :msp_smile:

National Crane 1300H Truck Crane "IVORY" 1/50 - TWH | eBay


----------



## treevet

Man, I love the Tennis Channel HD. You guys have no idea. Ya got these gorgeous, fit young women running around in very little clothes, sweating like crazy and clothes sticking to them.

My fave parts are when they are waiting to receive serve and the crouch down and the cam view is from behind. Also when they are about to serve they bounce up and down on their toes. And I mean THEY literally bounce up and down. :msp_smile:

Tennis is great too. (wife don't even complain much)


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> gonna get one of these and do practice craners on the coffee table with limbs and twigs. :msp_smile:
> 
> National Crane 1300H Truck Crane "IVORY" 1/50 - TWH | eBay


 
so you're gonna upgrade, huh?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the op danno. get rid of the vickies asap if you can bro.
> 
> .
> 
> wanna share? :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a couple pills right after the surgery but I don't need them now.
> 
> The Landmark Forum? Wow! I am not sure where to start.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

And plywood can last a long time on a chip box. Depends what you're running for a chipper too though. The 250 I have now is brutal on that stuff, it finally finished off my last one within weeks of purchase. My buddy has an HVAC fab biz, built this out of his heavier gauge sheets. I don't think there would be much left already if we hadn't done that. Notice how he even went around the 2x4's, showing off his tin knocking skills! Dork. Nice touch though..


----------



## Slvrmple72

Put down a big Sweetgum friday, 3', down, chipped up, all cut up and piled for the HO to split in 5 hours. Started out dry and then that annoying drizzle! I reached my breaking point with the raintruck got stuck, spinning in 4 wheel drive. 

Enjoyed a nice trail run with the wife saturday along the canal path south of Barberton, made working in the rain friday all worthwhile!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> And plywood can last a long time on a chip box. Depends what you're running for a chipper too though. The 250 I have now is brutal on that stuff, it finally finished off my last one within weeks of purchase. My buddy has an HVAC fab biz, built this out of his heavier gauge sheets. I don't think there would be much left already if we hadn't done that. Notice how he even went around the 2x4's, showing off his tin knocking skills! Dork. Nice touch though..


 
That is fancy...

My first box on the good ol chevy has old barn wood 2x12s along the front. The woodchuck, and the vermeer 1400 I had when the truck was on the ROW, have both played havoc, but the boards have stood up to it.

I have some galvanized panels from an old grain bin that I'm considering runnning across the front wall on this one just to give it some more longevity. I'm not too worried about the corner posts, as the other box has seen minimal wear on them. By the time I'm shooting into the corners they are usually well protected by the chips. In his case I can see the function in protecting that area though, might as well while you are there and with the skills and material.

Both of mine are built onto old contractor dump beds past their prime, but if I ever consider another ton truck because it has all that I want, save it's stuck with a contractor's dump bed, I'll consider buying the steel and fabing a custom box from scratch. Likely something that bolts on and could be removed and set on running gear if need be. Just some ideas.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> That is fancy...
> 
> My first box on the good ol chevy has old barn wood 2x12s along the front. The woodchuck, and the vermeer 1400 I had when the truck was on the ROW, have both played havoc, but the boards have stood up to it.
> 
> I have some galvanized panels from an old grain bin that I'm considering runnning across the front wall on this one just to give it some more longevity. I'm not too worried about the corner posts, as the other box has seen minimal wear on them. By the time I'm shooting into the corners they are usually well protected by the chips. In his case I can see the function in protecting that area though, might as well while you are there and with the skills and material.
> 
> Both of mine are built onto old contractor dump beds past their prime, but if I ever consider another ton truck because it has all that I want, save it's stuck with a contractor's dump bed, I'll consider buying the steel and fabing a custom box from scratch. Likely something that bolts on and could be removed and set on running gear if need be. Just some ideas.


 
The Southco MP-1472 that I'm having built for my new (to me) International, is gonna be done towards the end of next month. I don't intend on forgetting my humble plywood beginnings anytime soon though!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> . I don't intend on forgetting my humble plywood beginnings anytime soon though!


 
Don't worry....if you get snooty....we'll put ya in yer place


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> The Southco MP-1472 that I'm having built for my new (to me) International, is gonna be done towards the end of next month. I don't intend on forgetting my humble plywood beginnings anytime soon though!


 
Absolutely. 

What's that going to run you, out of curiosity?

I'll have $400 or so in materials for this box project when it's all done before the signs go on.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> What's that going to run you, out of curiosity?
> 
> I'll have $400 or so in materials for this box project when it's all done before the signs go on.



$17,500.00. after tax, that's with high capacity/HD option..my color. They do the hitch, hoist/pto combo, plus back up beeper, and all that too. you just hook up to your machine and go to workie.. supposedly. remains to be seen, though! 

I promise to give a full review here, trust me on that one! lol.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Enjoy those vics and heal up quick, Dano. There's trees that need to die.


 
Yo buddy, I got yer message. The last MRI I had done had shown a torn meniscus, basically a piece of cartilage that was acting like a hangnail. They went in and cut it out. It was an outpatient proceedure which took about a half hour to peform and I am pretty much back on my feet actually.
There are two small holes in the front of my knee where they went in and " scoped" it. Its all swollen now but its getting better pretty quick. Its not like a full blown knee operation.
The thing is that since they removed some cushioning material I will most likely have problems forever. There is allready some bone adema from the loss of cartilage. There is something called Synvisk which they can inject for a cushion if I need it.
They did give me a good supply of Vickies but I only took them right after the surgery and the following day which was Saturday. I haven't taken any today ( Sunday) but I still feel wasted from it.
They gave me a double shot of Diluadid and a spinal when they performed the operation. All in all the worst part of this whole thing is recovering from the drugs.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> $17,500.00. after tax, that's with high capacity/HD option..my color. They do the hitch, hoist/pto combo, plus back up beeper, and all that too. you just hook up to your machine and go to workie.. supposedly. remains to be seen, though!
> 
> I promise to give a full review here, trust me on that one! lol.


 
:msp_scared: ...it better be all that you want it to be. High Capacity...how many yards? Sounds sweet....and I guess not all that bad when I consider what "Switch and Go" wants to set up my dream truck.

The more I get into fabrication, the more I'll consider building my own for that kind of money. Not that I think you're getting a raw deal, but I'll pay myself to do the work, in a sense, during the off season. I've been wanting to build my own switch and go system ever since I came across them a couple of years ago.

I realize some times you need to farm things out for a number of really good reasons, but I'll avoid it when I can. I'm thinking/hoping at some point, I'll rarely have the time to mess with it.

Do let us know how it goes with them.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> $17,500.00. after tax, that's with high capacity/HD option..my color. They do the hitch, hoist/pto combo, plus back up beeper, and all that too. you just hook up to your machine and go to workie.. supposedly. remains to be seen, though!
> 
> I promise to give a full review here, trust me on that one! lol.


 
Dayum,:msp_ohmy: imagine all the stuff you could do with that $17,500?

My first metal box was a used Aplundh box in perfect shape for $600. I drove a flatbed dump up to Lewis Tree and strapped it down with comealongs and got back and paid maybe $400. to have it attached with channel and bolts so it was completely removable with the crane.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Dayum,:msp_ohmy: imagine all the stuff you could do with that $17,500?
> 
> My first metal box was a used Aplundh box in perfect shape for $600. I drove a flatbed dump up to Lewis Tree and strapped it down with comealongs and got back and paid maybe $400. to have it attached with channel and bolts so it was completely removable with the crane.


 
I don't know, spending $37,500 on a monster under CDL chip/wood truck with air brakes doesn't seem all that rediculous to me... especially when I see kids driving around in useless pickups that cost that much. Wanted to do something nice for the business, not throw on some used up asplundh crap. Maybe that's just me..


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> :msp_scared: ...it better be all that you want it to be. High Capacity...how many yards? Sounds sweet....and I guess not all that bad when I consider what "Switch and Go" wants to set up my dream truck.
> 
> The more I get into fabrication, the more I'll consider building my own for that kind of money. Not that I think you're getting a raw deal, but I'll pay myself to do the work, in a sense, during the off season. I've been wanting to build my own switch and go system ever since I came across them a couple of years ago.
> 
> I realize some times you need to farm things out for a number of really good reasons, but I'll avoid it when I can. I'm thinking/hoping at some point, I'll rarely have the time to mess with it.
> 
> Do let us know how it goes with them.



Supposed to be 23 yards... forgot to mention the tool boxes.

I'm not so sure what all the excitement is over these switch and go type hooklift trucks is about... I mean, what other body are you gonna put on it? a spray rig? seems to me then you would be without a chip truck while out spraying. Just thinking here is all..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I don't know, spending $39,500 on a monster under CDL chip/wood truck with air brakes doesn't seem all that rediculous to me... especially when I see kids driving around in useless pickups that cost that much. Wanted to do something nice for the business, not throw on some used up asplundh crap. Maybe that's just me..


 
Man, I had an 18' metal box completely fabbed for my Mack for a few grand.

You coulda bought a decent crane for $40 grand instead of a chip catcher.....ahhh to each his own :msp_unsure:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Man, I had an 18' metal box completely fabbed for my Mack for a few grand.
> 
> You coulda bought a decent crane for $40 crane instead of a chip catcher.....ahhh to each his own :msp_unsure:


 
What'd that fancy pickup with the cute little dump insert run ya? you get my point? :msp_laugh:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> What'd that fancy pickup with the cute little dump insert run ya? you get my point? :msp_laugh:


 
yeah buddy, but that ole bomber crane I used to have paid for that little jewell.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> yeah buddy, but that ole bomber crane I used to have paid for that little jewell.


 
I hear ya... but doing crane jobs with a one ton kinda blows, if you know what I mean? I never had a chip truck with AC before either, so that'll be cool. The image thing that goes along with running a bad ass rig like that shouldn't be overlooked here either!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya... but doing crane jobs with a one ton kinda blows, if you know what I mean? I never had a chip truck with AC before either, so that'll be cool. The image thing that goes along with running a bad ass rig like that shouldn't be overlooked here either!


 
Image is cool but my goal was to only buy stuff that makes money and makes work easier. Even that pick up delivers half cords, pulls my big and small stumper, ;pulls the sprayer, pulls the mini, plows snow and soon will have a removable chip box for a little back up chipper for tight spaces.

Get yourself a cheap crane and you will love yourself for it.

Does that bad boy have a removable top?

ps (edit) you will never want to get outta an ac'ed chip truck and neither will the gm's


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Image is cool but my goal was to only buy stuff that makes money and makes work easier. Even that pick up delivers half cords, pulls my big and small stumper, ;pulls the sprayer, pulls the mini, plows snow and soon will have a removable chip box for a little back up chipper for tight spaces.
> 
> Get yourself a cheap crane and you will love yourself for it.
> 
> Does that bad boy have a removable top?
> 
> ps (edit) you will never want to get outta an ac'ed chip truck and neither will the gm's



Not at the crane stage yet.. not sure I wanna be either. hell, it's tough enough getting all the #### I have now around.

Yes on the removable top. Might want a log trailer someday. Body could have been a flatbed too, but I chose to have the sides welded in place, and the body beefed up for wood. Suits what I need most for now.. I hope! lol.


----------



## treevet

mannnnn,....it's jist fkn pourin here again

I was a magician to pull out a real good week last week but don't know if it can happen 2 wks in a row :bang:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Not at the crane stage yet.. not sure I wanna be either. hell, it's tough enough getting all the #### I have now around.
> 
> Yes on the removable top. Might want a log trailer someday. Body could have been a flatbed too, but I chose to have the sides welded in place, and the body beefed up for wood. Suits what I need most for now.. I hope! lol.


 
Good luck man, and picts.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Good luck man, and picts.



Thanks. I'll get pics... dying for a road trip actually, been trapped here forever it seems!

Had to let the subs I'm using for now do one of their jobs today (everyone's still broke from winter). Same deal here though, threatening rain and showers all week.. pissing me off!


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> mannnnn,....it's jist fkn pourin here again
> 
> I was a magician to pull out a real good week last week but don't know if it can happen 2 wks in a row :bang:


 
Dude, I am watching it come down here as well. Last week really sucked and this week looks little better. But once things dry out...its on! I have two decent jobs we can do this week. trees are next to driveway. I may hold off on the stumps but atleast we will have done SOMTHING, I know my guys are gonna need a few bucks, gotta think bout them to ya know?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nothing but rain here too. I have a few jobs lined up but nothing worth getting wet over. Took apart a stone dead hemlock this morning. Set the truck up, limbed up the one side of it, climbed out of the bucket to install a block in a neighboring hemlock with grcs at the base, swung over to another hemlock, put a block for the butt line in that and tied in. Had Eric lower the boom and move the truck out of the danger zone and I blew 30 foot of top out while Eric winched it with the grcs. Luckily all the branches held on. Set the truck back up to finish limbing and chunk it down. If I had a good winch on the truck or the ground wasn't so damn soft I coulda put it at a good spot for the whole tree but after last week's fiasco I wasn't taking any risks. lol


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> Supposed to be 23 yards... forgot to mention the tool boxes.
> 
> I'm not so sure what all the excitement is over these switch and go type hooklift trucks is about... I mean, what other body are you gonna put on it? a spray rig? seems to me then you would be without a chip truck while out spraying. Just thinking here is all..


 
Tool boxes? Nice. We'll have to see some pics of this monster chip truck.

For me it all started when I started researching after a versatile truck body system. That’s when I found Switch n Go. The more I looked into it and priced it, I started thinking: why not just build your own system, and retro an asplug chipper box, flatbed, and what not to go with it.

I'm kinda over the "switch n go" phase for now since I'm no longer considering ROW work, but it would be nice to drop what I'm not using and grab something else real quick and easy. It might also be handy for loading equipment and what not at the ground level. A spray rig does come to mind, but I was also thinking a fifth wheel/ gooseneck capable flatbed as well, or a dry box for LTL/ hotshot loads. I was trying to figure what I could do through the winter to stay busy and keep the truck I'm wanting busy as well.

I know what you are saying, though.

If I ever do something like that, the truck I would put something like that together on would not likely be my main chip truck at that point anyway. (I'm seeing the light on having something bigger...like 23 yards...lol) Just more of a support vehicle, like I would have had on the ROW.

On the ROW, the truck I wanted would have been a crew cab 4x4, with a snow plow, that I would have used to shuffle guys and equipment to whatever circuit we were working. In short, the idea was to have the bucket truck, chippers, and what not in that area and just drive the truck home every night with the ability to relay and transfer equipment as well for service or repairs. I even considered hauling a VW Golf up just to keep miles off everything and fuel costs down. As a foreman, I was getting "pickup truck pay" and fuel covered anyway, so I wanted something that would serve all parties in some way, and give me the freedom to split up a crew or run important errands while the crew could keep cutting....yada yada.

It’s all still on the drawing board, along with the rest of my crazy ideas, but I’m not in a hurry, nor am I waiting for the power company to get the picture anytime soon. :wink2:


----------



## treemandan

I was out looking at a job and lost a Croc in the ooze. Its gonna be wet for til August and you know how I just like to be just pulling in across the lawns and all.
All of my stuff is parked on the front lawn of that land reclamation job and there it will stay til next week when my knee returns to regular size. 
I cut off about all the foliage on the bonsai tree I gave the daycare center and they freaked. See? Never say " never top a tree" cause if you want a nice bonsai that is exactly what ya gotta do.


----------



## treeslayer

90 degrees, sunny, and a sweet breeze.....we did a 100' pine that was twisted and blown at the base from the windstorm and laying across a big black gum limb about 50' up..

and did I mention no clouds, blue skies and dry ground....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gotta love it!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya... but doing crane jobs with a one ton kinda blows, if you know what I mean? I never had a chip truck with AC before either, so that'll be cool. The image thing that goes along with running a bad ass rig like that shouldn't be overlooked here either!


 
I never realised how important a companys image was untill we got our new chip truck. We had a descent looking 98 f 800. I #####ed about it being to to underpowered for a year and the boss bought a 2010 f-750 and sent it to ohio, where Schodorf truck put a pathetic box on it ( another topic). He had a sweet graphic wrap put on it and the truck literally sells work. People leave notes on it requesting bids. 
I wish your work was judged by quality and crew, but sadly from my experience its whats sitting out front of the clients home and a good website that closes the deal.


----------



## treeman82

Did 22 yards of mulch for a good client today, hated doing it, but the lady pays and I didn't want to risk going out on a tree job with all the rain predicted. 

Got a call from another client to dispose of an overgrown blue spruce, some gold thread cypress, pine... and a nice cutleaf maple. Currently looking for a buyer for the maple.

Got a call from a buddy who likes to brag. Go spray XYZ, and I have a crane job for you to look at... blah blah blah.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> mannnnn,....it's jist fkn pourin here again
> 
> I was a magician to pull out a real good week last week but don't know if it can happen 2 wks in a row :bang:


 
In a few months you guys will be crying about the heat. Theres a page of posts about rain ,buck up. Unless you want to wear a monkey suit you are gonna have to deal with the weather. Just got home from another nine hour day in the pouring rain I love it, prusik sends water pouring down your sleeve and no need for a shower when you get home.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> In a few months you guys will be crying about the heat. Theres a page of posts about rain ,buck up. Unless you want to wear a monkey suit you are gonna have to deal with the weather. Just got home from another nine hour day in the pouring rain I love it, prusik sends water pouring down your sleeve and no need for a shower when you get home.


 
Man, that sounds rough! The wipers don't even work on my chip truck..


----------



## jefflovstrom

My wiper's work great! 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Man, that sounds rough! The wipers don't even work on my chip truck..


 
I really need to start taking some pics. Rain has no affect on our schedule, we work five days a week in the pouring rain all winter and into spring. Are you guys that scared of the rain, don't have the work lined up or is it that you have more options then I and only put the saddle on when the sun shines.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> My wiper's work great!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
Good to hear Jeffers!

Mine kinda work actually.. just gotta tie a piece of throw line on the wiper arm, and feed it through the vent window for when they get stuck.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to start taking some pics. Rain has no affect on our schedule, we work five days a week in the pouring rain all winter and into spring. Are you guys that scared of the rain, don't have the work lined up or is it that you have more options then I and only put the saddle on when the sun shines.



For me, it's actually a little bit of all the things you mentioned there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Good to hear Jeffers!
> 
> Mine kinda work actually.. just gotta tie a piece of throw line on the wiper arm, and feed it through the vent window for when they get stuck.


 
I will 'LOL' in about 30 minute's.!
Jeff ( still a little mad at you!)
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I will 'LOL' in about 30 minute's.!
> Jeff ( still a little mad at you!)
> Jeff :msp_confused:



Oh jeez, what did I do now??


----------



## TreeAce

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to start taking some pics. Rain has no affect on our schedule, we work five days a week in the pouring rain all winter and into spring. Are you guys that scared of the rain, don't have the work lined up or is it that you have more options then I and only put the saddle on when the sun shines.


 
Its not so much the rain as it is turning my customers yard into a muddy mess. Although , with enough plywood I could prolly get somthin done. Whats the soil like where u r at? There is standing water in many yards right now around here.


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> 90 degrees, sunny, and a sweet breeze.....we did a 100' pine that was twisted and blown at the base from the windstorm and laying across a big black gum limb about 50' up..
> 
> and did I mention no clouds, blue skies and dry ground....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Rub it in ####! Looks like Im going to get soggy tomorrow. Gotta climb some trims rain or shine, cant wait any longer. :msp_unsure:


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to start taking some pics. Rain has no affect on our schedule, we work five days a week in the pouring rain all winter and into spring. Are you guys that scared of the rain, don't have the work lined up or is it that you have more options then I and only put the saddle on when the sun shines.


 
Cant get people to pay for the hour and a half extra moving plywood around. And were not in walla walla, where it never stops raining, altho its starting to feel like it. And in my chip truck, the wipers only work if you flip the knob just right at the point where they stick, otherwise your screwed. And Jims bucket, they dont work at all. Do they have any openings at Davey, where everything is so new that it almost shines?:msp_razz:


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> I never realised how important a companys image was untill we got our new chip truck. We had a descent looking 98 f 800. I #####ed about it being to to underpowered for a year and the boss bought a 2010 f-750 and sent it to ohio, where Schodorf truck put a pathetic box on it ( another topic). He had a sweet graphic wrap put on it and the truck literally sells work. People leave notes on it requesting bids.
> I wish your work was judged by quality and crew, but sadly from my experience its whats sitting out front of the clients home and a good website that closes the deal.


 
My work is judged by quality and crew and I drive a 91 F150 you couldn't pick out of a line up.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> Cant get people to pay for the hour and a half extra moving plywood around. And were not in walla walla, where it never stops raining, altho its starting to feel like it. And in my chip truck, the wipers only work if you flip the knob just right at the point where they stick, otherwise your screwed. And Jims bucket, they dont work at all. Do they have any openings at Davey, where everything is so new that it almost shines?:msp_razz:


 
Yes, sometimes its hard to tell a client that how much concern you have for his lawn depends on how much he wants to pay... and dam them wipers again. Don't feel to bad, dem new trucks is problems too.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to start taking some pics. Rain has no affect on our schedule, we work five days a week in the pouring rain all winter and into spring. Are you guys that scared of the rain, don't have the work lined up or is it that you have more options then I and only put the saddle on when the sun shines.


 
My first thought is : I guess its true that Washington has the highest suicide rate. 

And I don't mean to be insulting, it may be something I just heard or a bad joke BUT it makes PERFECT ####ING SENSE ! 
I can rattle off 30 and half very solid concrete reasons why it would be less than profitable for me to head out in the rain. But I don't bid jobs for doing them in the rain, I bid them for getting on the lawn, maybe you guys do, you would probably have to considering the extra cost of doing business inccured by all the water everywhere. 
If I were to bid on pruning a big tree when its either soaking wet or raining my price would include all the extra stuff i am gonna have to do to make sure I don't bust my ass slipping around a slippery tree. You couldn't pay me to rope walk.
You should take some pics, rub it in how we all is some pussies. Sometimes I feel like one cause its raining and I don't want to get my feet wet. We are always diving for cover when it rains, I would tell employers I would be sleeping in on those days and we all cried when we got wet. 
One time I went for an interview on a rainy day, when I walked in I made a joke; What happens when a tree guy gets wet? They said they didn't know. I said I didn't know either and wasn't looking to find out and they proceeded to tell me they had a crew out in the bucket and it wasn't an emergency. Oh well, I honestly didn't want the job and that was that. 
No, I came to terms a long time I ago that I am more of a fairweather climber. I do make an apology but maybe if it was worth my while. Sure, if its an emergency I go running anytime, I used to kayak on rain days especially this time of year. The more rain the better, always like a dam lettin too but of the horror of wrastling a wet tree. Cold too? These days, I keep safe, and my equipment dry while doing other productive business oriented stuff.
Well, look, I've been rambling and I do have to hand it to you, that sounds like some tough #### all the time. Just trying to look up must be a pain. You should tell us more how to combat the rain, you know, inspire us... or at least me.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to start taking some pics. Rain has no affect on our schedule, we work five days a week in the pouring rain all winter and into spring. Are you guys that scared of the rain, don't have the work lined up or is it that you have more options then I and only put the saddle on when the sun shines.


 
Yeah well; I had to run for my life from what will be proved, if my experience is correct, from an e f 2 to 3 tornado.
It touched down a mile through my woods and ripped up homes in its wake. I saw it and me the wife and dog shagged ass. Powers been out six friggin hours so far prolly be Thursday before its back on. You deal with rain I live in nader central and you cant imagine starring a f3 in the eye coming toward your home son. I will have work now and gonna try to take pics, top that Mr woody


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah well; I had to run for my life from what will be proved, if my experience is correct, from an e f 2 to 3 tornado.
> It touched down a mile through my woods and ripped up homes in its wake. I saw it and me the wife and dog shagged ass. Powers been out six friggin hours so far prolly be Thursday before its back on. You deal with rain I live in nader central and you cant imagine starring a f3 in the eye coming toward your home son. I will have work now and gonna try to take pics, top that Mr woody


 
Oh and jfyi I have climbed in rain,sleet,snow,ice and wind. I don't have to kiss da boss mans azz no more, so; I climb when weather permitsoke:


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> I never realised how important a companys image was untill we got our new chip truck.


 

But I thought all customer's wanted was a competitive price and a stump? Good to hear you're learning. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah well; I had to run for my life from what will be proved, if my experience is correct, from an e f 2 to 3 tornado.
> It touched down a mile through my woods and ripped up homes in its wake. I saw it and me the wife and dog shagged ass. Powers been out six friggin hours so far prolly be Thursday before its back on. You deal with rain I live in nader central and you cant imagine starring a f3 in the eye coming toward your home son. I will have work now and gonna try to take pics, top that Mr woody


 
Bruda, I was thinking about you! , watching the weather channel, they were doing the whole news alert thing on your area, glad your safe! was watching Jim Cantorie showing google earth on the path it took, alot of damage?
Your phone ringing off the hook? 

Sold 13.5 in work yesterday!, I know that's small po-tat-oes to some y'all, but pretty big deal for me, to sell that in one day!

We will work in all weather except down poring rain, just sucks! so those are shop days!


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> Bruda, I was thinking about you! , watching the weather channel, they were doing the whole news alert thing on your area, glad your safe! was watching Jim Cantorie showing google earth on the path it took, alot of damage?
> Your phone ringing off the hook?
> 
> Sold 13.5 in work yesterday!, I know that's small po-tat-oes to some y'all, but pretty big deal for me, to sell that in one day!
> 
> We will work in all weather except down poring rain, just sucks! so those are shop days!


 
We stay away from lightning as well!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah well; I had to run for my life from what will be proved, if my experience is correct, from an e f 2 to 3 tornado.
> It touched down a mile through my woods and ripped up homes in its wake. I saw it and me the wife and dog shagged ass. Powers been out six friggin hours so far prolly be Thursday before its back on. You deal with rain I live in nader central and you cant imagine starring a f3 in the eye coming toward your home son. I will have work now and gonna try to take pics, top that Mr woody


 
Reminds me of the twister that spawned in the field a buddy of mine and me were spraying a few years back. It was raining in every direction from us, but we were dry and we were just trying to spray the tank out and get finished up. 

Mike said, "Can we make another round?" "Sure!" 

We turned back west and get about half way across the field and here is this dandy mesmerizing funnel cloud bearing down on us.

I jabbed Mike and told him to break north. As he did, that mother spooled up right there in the field. I could've thrown a football into that sucker. Then we are blasted with horizontal rain, can't see a thing. He stops to fold up the boom; I'm on the FM trying to give everyone a heads up. He calls his dad and is pretty shook up, kind of froze up on me. (The irony is we used to booze cruise backroads chasing twisters when we were rained out....lesson: careful what you wish for.)

I told him to take me back to the tanker. We get there; I jump out, throw the hose up, can't get in the driver’s side for the wind, climb in the passenger side and fire up. I was down a dirt lane, so I lock in the tandems and head out. It's blowing so hard that the trucks driving slideways all the way to the tarmac and a half mile later it is over.

We get back to the plant and no one believes us. We had an annual company fish fry at the owner's farm that evening so we all left to get ready. I get there and half the farm is literally gone and there's no power of course.

Everybody's drinking beer in the shop and Mike comes out a bit to greet me with his hands up. I climb out and look around and say:

"What twister!?" "Aw, you guys didn't see any twister!"


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> We stay away from lightning as well!


 
Almost got hit last spring on the ROW, myself. We waited a couple cells out and got back to it. Sun is shining and I'm up and over a 3 phase trimming. 

BOOM! 

I'm hollering at the help to head for the truck and I'm trying to get down. The homeowner rushes out thinking someone's been killed.

I said, "Not Yet!" And I jumped in the truck. 

This little baby cell had spawned and crept up in the amount of time it took to get back after it. I was 3/4 the way done taking what I could out of a monster Ash tree, I never saw it coming.

It is days like this that, the pages of history teach us, are better off spent lying in bed.

I say that figuratively, folks. Fact is, I've worked in it all, but unless it is an emergency, there is a nice long list of reasons not to. There is almost always work to do in the shop, errands to run, and office work to do.

When you're running your own business, or managing someone else's, there is plenty more that goes into this industry than what takes place at the worksite.

Working in a little rain, here and there, is one thing, but all the time is just irresponsible and counterproductive on many levels.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Sold 13.5 in work yesterday!


 
Sweet.


----------



## treemandan

The fellers from Aspy are lounging on my front lawn eating lunch. Their truck is set up and coned right in front of the house.


----------



## TreeAce

treemandan said:


> The fellers from Aspy are lounging on my front lawn eating lunch. Their truck is set up and coned right in front of the house.


 
Nelson has had two trucks in my area clearing lines for a couple months now. They have been parked on a side street all last week and there again today. They also like to park at speedway between 11 am and 1pm. Anytime I drive by they look board to tears. They arent doing a God damn thing cept stayn dry. Not that I blame em with the line clearance. They are saying severe storms tonite w/strong winds and more rain through tomorrow


----------



## beastmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to start taking some pics. Rain has no affect on our schedule, we work five days a week in the pouring rain all winter and into spring. Are you guys that scared of the rain, don't have the work lined up or is it that you have more options then I and only put the saddle on when the sun shines.



We canceled a job Sunday because there was a heavy mist that lasted tell Noon. Plus it was only 58 degrees. It a So. Calif. thing.

I passed up a really good job offer up in Wash. (where most my family has relocated)because you guys work on rainy days. Which is almost everyday. I only own t-shirts, and one sweater.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> For me, it's actually a little bit of all the things you mentioned there.


 
I won't work in the rain unless it starts a 3pm and I have an hour left , if its raining in the morning than I will see ya tomorrow , and I actually have the work but I can't stand 11am swamp ass .... So I must be a fool , I guess ....


----------



## TreeAce

treeclimber101 said:


> I won't work in the rain unless it starts a 3pm and I have an hour left , if its raining in the morning than I will see ya tomorrow , and I actually have the work but I can't stand 11am swamp ass .... So I must be a fool , I guess ....


 
IMO, there is a BIG difference between finishing up in the rain and getting out of the truck in the morning in the rain. BIG difference. I dont like rain. Back in my young care free days (in hind sight) I went by this motto....rain by 7, drunk by 11...


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> IMO, there is a BIG difference between finishing up in the rain and getting out of the truck in the morning in the rain. BIG difference. I dont like rain. Back in my young care free days (in hind sight) I went by this motto....rain by 7, drunk by 11...


 
I don't drink at all anymore but I like your motto , having work for tomorrow is just as important as having work today , I mean who really likes to be slipping around a job site and frankly most HO's don't want all collateral damage from forcing a day , it never looks the same no matter the cleanup there is always some mess ... ruts sawdust in the driveway filthy cars all of that nonsense ...


----------



## TreeAce

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't drink at all anymore but I like your motto , having work for tomorrow is just as important as having work today , I mean who really likes to be slipping around a job site and frankly most HO's don't want all collateral damage from forcing a day , it never looks the same no matter the cleanup there is always some mess ... ruts sawdust in the driveway filthy cars all of that nonsense ...


 
I dont drink any more either. To much trouble for me. I agree with you about the mess. I just stay in touch with my customers, let people know whats up and the jobs are still there.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah well; I had to run for my life from what will be proved, if my experience is correct, from an e f 2 to 3 tornado.
> It touched down a mile through my woods and ripped up homes in its wake. I saw it and me the wife and dog shagged ass. Powers been out six friggin hours so far prolly be Thursday before its back on. You deal with rain I live in nader central and you cant imagine starring a f3 in the eye coming toward your home son. I will have work now and gonna try to take pics, top that Mr woody


 
Glad your ok rope, you sure are one tough old s.o.b. You kinda make me feel like a wuss. I refuse to climb in tornado's,thunderstorms, flashfloods or tsunamis. Makes me realise climbing in the rain ain't no big deal.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> My first thought is : I guess its true that Washington has the highest suicide rate.
> 
> And I don't mean to be insulting, it may be something I just heard or a bad joke BUT it makes PERFECT ####ING SENSE !
> I can rattle off 30 and half very solid concrete reasons why it would be less than profitable for me to head out in the rain. But I don't bid jobs for doing them in the rain, I bid them for getting on the lawn, maybe you guys do, you would probably have to considering the extra cost of doing business inccured by all the water everywhere.
> If I were to bid on pruning a big tree when its either soaking wet or raining my price would include all the extra stuff i am gonna have to do to make sure I don't bust my ass slipping around a slippery tree. You couldn't pay me to rope walk.
> You should take some pics, rub it in how we all is some pussies. Sometimes I feel like one cause its raining and I don't want to get my feet wet. We are always diving for cover when it rains, I would tell employers I would be sleeping in on those days and we all cried when we got wet.
> One time I went for an interview on a rainy day, when I walked in I made a joke; What happens when a tree guy gets wet? They said they didn't know. I said I didn't know either and wasn't looking to find out and they proceeded to tell me they had a crew out in the bucket and it wasn't an emergency. Oh well, I honestly didn't want the job and that was that.
> No, I came to terms a long time I ago that I am more of a fairweather climber. I do make an apology but maybe if it was worth my while. Sure, if its an emergency I go running anytime, I used to kayak on rain days especially this time of year. The more rain the better, always like a dam lettin too but of the horror of wrastling a wet tree. Cold too? These days, I keep safe, and my equipment dry while doing other productive business oriented stuff.
> Well, look, I've been rambling and I do have to hand it to you, that sounds like some tough #### all the time. Just trying to look up must be a pain. You should tell us more how to combat the rain, you know, inspire us... or at least me.


 
Due to the amount of posts my rain comment generated I gotta make one more post. We do mostly pruning work. It can be very subjective to the clients needs clearance, view etc so the owner books it around the clients or property manager being on site. My boss gives a date and time that we will do the work , the client should be on site at some point to ok the work. In the past year we have had at the most 2 call backs. Having to bring back a chip truck and chipper, f350 and four guys is costly so we stick to the schedule rain or shine. 
We have had no complaints re. lawn damage, in fact I have never seen one company use plywood either. Yards get a little muddy but look fine after a month or two. 
Thinking back growing up in N.H. it seemed to rain alot there as well. Googled annual rain fall by state. Turns out any city past ohio and into new england gets more annaual rain fall on avg. then seattle. I thought I was a tough guy. Turns out either most guys on this site dont have enough work to get them out of bed or are to soft to handle the rain.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Yards get a little muddy but look fine after a month or two.



Even though you alluded to this being your last post on the topic I figured I'd point out that "a month or two" for the yard to rebound would not fly with my clientele or more importantly, with me. On removals I can get away with turfing things up a bit near the base, as any picky client is going to have the stump ground and topsoil work done but messing up a yard on prunes? Um...no. Pruning is supposed to make the landscape look BETTER, an effed up yard does not meet that criteria.


----------



## ropensaddle

Just spent 11 hours taking trees off roof's and tarping bidding lol, I am gonna be busy a while. More expected all night so we booked motel as power wont be on at my trailer till maybe friday:rant: One mile from ropes house is a war zone this mourning there was seven dead in our county but they have prisoners looking for the missing people. From my numerous experience at ground zero I think we had ef 3 and 4 in spots also; I believe it was many multiple vortices ! Where I was working it was hard to find a home without a tree on roof!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Just spent 11 hours taking trees off roof's and tarping bidding lol, I am gonna be busy a while. More expected all night so we booked motel as power wont be on at my trailer till maybe friday:rant: One mile from ropes house is a war zone this mourning there was seven dead in our county but they have prisoners looking for the missing people. From my numerous experience at ground zero I think we had ef 3 and 4 in spots also; I believe it was many multiple vortices ! Where I was working it was hard to find a home without a tree on roof!


 
They said tonight's storms are supposed to be the worst we have experienced so 50 bucks for a motel for me my grand kids and wife seemed wise! So far its north of us evidently vilonia Ar had pavement picked up, our area is starting to seem like an action movie


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway...

Any of you guys have any experience working on the control valves up in the bucket of an LR III (or just in general)? The control to fold my lower boom up is getting stuck all the sudden, and I have to kind of jam it off. It almost snaps when I do this and bumps the line (if ya know what I mean). I'm hoping it's just somthing simple, and it's like the detent valve we just fixed on the chipper feed lift, just little valve spring looking thingy broke and was getting jammed up?

Just figured I'd throw that out there...

Edit: the truck is on a job an hour away, so I haven't had a chance to pull it apart at all yet. I'm hoping to get through tomorrow at this point still.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Even though you alluded to this being your last post on the topic I figured I'd point out that "a month or two" for the yard to rebound would not fly with my clientele or more importantly, with me. On removals I can get away with turfing things up a bit near the base, as any picky client is going to have the stump ground and topsoil work done but messing up a yard on prunes? Um...no. Pruning is supposed to make the landscape look BETTER, an effed up yard does not meet that criteria.


 
I'm thinking that some of us are as selective of our clientele as they are of us. That does seem to hamper my work load a bit. Does that make me soft?

Maybe, but I'm certainly not stupid, nor underpaid. I don't have to work in the rain to make it, but I guess maybe some do.

I suppose if I was one of those lowballin hackmaster types I would have my guys humping rain or shine. And who'd be the wiser for it, really, certainly not my vic..I mean, customers. Why, I'd care about as much for their yards and I would their trees, besides....can't see it from my house anyway. As far as my peasant monkeys would be concerned, I'd just have them convinced that they are the best of the best for it. Heck, by the time they know any better I'll have them cycled out already.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Due to the amount of posts my rain comment generated I gotta make one more post. We do mostly pruning work. It can be very subjective to the clients needs clearance, view etc so the owner books it around the clients or property manager being on site. My boss gives a date and time that we will do the work , the client should be on site at some point to ok the work. In the past year we have had at the most 2 call backs. Having to bring back a chip truck and chipper, f350 and four guys is costly so we stick to the schedule rain or shine.
> We have had no complaints re. lawn damage, in fact I have never seen one company use plywood either. Yards get a little muddy but look fine after a month or two.
> Thinking back growing up in N.H. it seemed to rain alot there as well. Googled annual rain fall by state. Turns out any city past ohio and into new england gets more annaual rain fall on avg. then seattle. I thought I was a tough guy. Turns out either most guys on this site dont have enough work to get them out of bed or are to soft to handle the rain.


 
Did you say you don't get complaints about lawn damage? Mud? Jeez, if all I gotta do is work in the rain to keep from hearing that...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Fighting the rain dilemma as I type this! I hate the rain, wont work in it, not worth the mess, have plenty of work, but makes no sense in wasting it by taking longer on the jobs. If I left a yard jacked for a couple months, would not go well for me around here. I hate the days that rain, then turn sunny, then rain, then sun, then rain, then sun.........ya get the point, those days are the worst!


----------



## treeslayer

rained here yesterday for 2 minutes, and the sun came right back out......

71 right now, and gonna be 85 today and gorgeous again. I'll take the humidity over the rain any day.


----------



## treemandan

Dam Ropes! Got any help? Making some yen?


----------



## tree MDS

More of the same at the horsey farm. man I'm sick of hacking on these rat bag trees! Going for six billable days though, so I should just shut up! lol.

Looks like I already had the rebuild kit for the detent thingy on the bucket control, right here at the shop. Gonna slap that in tomorrow morning, and hope it works! Annoying as hell running the truck like that!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'm thinking that some of us are as selective of our clientele as they are of us. That does seem to hamper my work load a bit. Does that make me soft?
> 
> Maybe, but I'm certainly not stupid, nor underpaid. I don't have to work in the rain to make it, but I guess maybe some do.
> 
> I suppose if I was one of those lowballin hackmaster types I would have my guys humping rain or shine. And who'd be the wiser for it, really, certainly not my vic..I mean, customers. Why, I'd care about as much for their yards and I would their trees, besides....can't see it from my house anyway. As far as my peasant monkeys would be concerned, I'd just have them convinced that they are the best of the best for it. Heck, by the time they know any better I'll have them cycled out already.


 
At some point you will realise there is a direct correlation with that swap meet equipment of yours and the attitude you have towards employees. I have had the same four man crew for three years. You get what you pay for, we are booked out at least two weeks and do not have the luxury to work only when the sun shines. We don't get complaints regarding lawn damage. Most likely customers can't take there eyes of the trees.


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> More of the same at the horsey farm. man I'm sick of hacking on these rat bag trees! Going for six billable days though, so I should just shut up! lol.
> 
> Looks like I already had the rebuild kit for the detent thingy on the bucket control, right here at the shop. Gonna slap that in tomorrow morning, and hope it works! Annoying as hell running the truck like that!


 
Nice Bandit. I wanna play. Im so friggin bored at this point I would almost pay someone to let me clobber a monster. Had a nice big rotted pos boxelder to do, was waitin for the client to scrounge some cash, effin wind knocked it over either last nite or? Drive past today and theres a firetruck gaurding it. Asked whats up. There was a discrepancy over where the property line was, and since the HO wasnt home, they were sending out a muni crew to you know, 'make it safe'. I hate cleaning up other cutters messes. Kinda glad it came down by its self. She was rotted worse than I thought. Mighta taken something too big and pooped myself.  Anyway, gotta call, went out to dig a patio with baby Bob. MUDHOLE!!!! Didnt wanna do it, shouldntve done it, but it was by the hour. HO was a DIY guy trying to save scratch. At one point I made the comment, this is a total abortion, he comes back with, no, those are cleaner. In the end it was ok, front yard is a complete disaster. Thank God for pickup trucks without a name on the door. Guy said I reminded him of Jim Morrison. If I had a dollar for every time I heard that...... I'll shut up now


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> At some point you will realise there is a direct correlation with that swap meet equipment of yours and the attitude you have towards employees. I have had the same four man crew for three years. You get what you pay for, we are booked out at least two weeks and do not have the luxury to work only when the sun shines. We don't get complaints regarding lawn damage. Most likely customers can't take there eyes of the trees.


 
I think we should lay off this topic due to the fact that we are in different areas of the country, and we dont know what its like, so lets lay off before we stir the bad blood.:alien2:


----------



## tree MDS

I thought it was just your liver that looked like Jim Morrison? 

That bandit kicks ass man! Thanks..


----------



## TreeAce

mr. holden wood said:


> At some point you will realise there is a direct correlation with that swap meet equipment of yours and the attitude you have towards employees. I have had the same four man crew for three years. You get what you pay for, we are booked out at least two weeks and do not have the luxury to work only when the sun shines. We don't get complaints regarding lawn damage. Most likely customers can't take there eyes of the trees.[/QUOT
> How do you know he has poor equipment?


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> I thought it was just your liver that looked like Jim Morrison?
> 
> That bandit kicks ass man! Thanks..


 
Dont be a ####. So I drink like a flippin fish. Whats all your prob with this? Ive taken down $3500 trees so drunk I dont even remember being there and never even so much as bent a twig on a nieghboring tree. To each his own. Flip off you friggin stiff ### ####S . Your like those shiny happy drunk on religon people. We all have to live on this rock. Just deal man . Im sick of this @@#%. Rat on the wheel dude , rat on the wheel. Im bi-polar and depressed as hell most the time. Piss off.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mister Holding Wood obviously has a hair up his ass tonite.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> At some point you will realise there is a direct correlation with that swap meet equipment of yours and the attitude you have towards employees. I have had the same four man crew for three years. You get what you pay for, we are booked out at least two weeks and do not have the luxury to work only when the sun shines. We don't get complaints regarding lawn damage. Most likely customers can't take there eyes of the trees.



What sort of equipment do you personally own Holden?


----------



## TreeAce

prentice110 said:


> Dont be a ####. So I drink like a flippin fish. Whats all your prob with this? Ive taken down $3500 trees so drunk I dont even remember being there and never even so much as bent a twig on a nieghboring tree. To each his own. Flip off you friggin stiff ### ####S . Your like those shiny happy drunk on religon people. We all have to live on this rock. Just deal man . Im sick of this @@#%. Rat on the wheel dude , rat on the wheel. Im bi-polar and depressed as hell most the time. Piss off.


 
I think he got that liver thing from JPS awhile back. Thats all it is, i doubt he means any disrespect by it. Thats somthing that woulda pissed me off also.


----------



## TreeAce

jefflovstrom said:


> Mister Holding Wood obviously has a hair up his ass tonite.
> Jeff


 
And last night. And I think maybe the night before.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Dont be a ####. So I drink like a flippin fish. Whats all your prob with this? Ive taken down $3500 trees so drunk I dont even remember being there and never even so much as bent a twig on a nieghboring tree. To each his own. Flip off you friggin stiff ### ####S . Your like those shiny happy drunk on religon people. We all have to live on this rock. Just deal man . Im sick of this @@#%. Rat on the wheel dude , rat on the wheel. Im bi-polar and depressed as hell most the time. Piss off.



You're either ####ing with me, or you just don't know me too well yet! Shiney happy, lol!

I have never drank when climbing though. That's a bit much.

We're all good though man!


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> What sort of equipment do you personally own Holden?


 
And be sure and liven things up with some pictures. Pictures are always good and I think you had mentioned posting pictures earlier.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> I think he got that liver thing from JPS awhile back. Thats all it is, i doubt he means any disrespect by it. Thats somthing that woulda pissed me off also.



Yeah, that was all. just stuck me as funny.

And I drink like a fish.. most members here know that. I certainly never tried to hide it. not that I'm really proud of it or anything.


----------



## prentice110

TreeAce said:


> I think he got that liver thing from JPS awhile back. Thats all it is, i doubt he means any disrespect by it. Thats somthing that woulda pissed me off also.


 I know he did, wanted to say something to him too. Never got along with EX- military types. They dont get artists. 


tree MDS said:


> You're either ####ing with me, or you just don't know me too well yet! Shiney happy, lol!
> 
> I have never drank when climbing though. That's a bit much.
> 
> We're all good though man!


 
No I dont know you. Im fiesty, I think faster than I talk or type. And drinking and climbing are a bad idea, unless your good or experienced at it. Its in the blood. Id be dead or have a broke back if I couldnt handle it. Ive never had a Dui. How many drunks can say that? Come on, how many. Im not an idiot, I just like to party.:bang: I should stop. I just dont wanna hear that #### anymore.


----------



## treeman82

This morning we met up, it's drip dropping. Figured what the heck, we can at least go move the wood around on this job we started last week. Get over there, get all the wood moved around by 10:00. Sun comes out, F it let's get the 3 remaining trees pruned out so we can go do something else. Lady comes out, well you're here anyways, let's prune 4 big oaks too. Neighbor comes over, can you chip a brush pile for me? Sure, why not. Backed right up to it, banged it out while my guy blew off the lawn and driveway. This lady is a referral from some friends, but MAN can she talk. Must have lost at least an hour to BS'ing. She says that the people who referred me told her "Don't feed him, he'll never leave." Well by the end of the day I had a promise of brownies for Friday.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Dam Ropes! Got any help? Making some yen?


 
Well yeah were banging out some work as much and as fast as we can. Me and another service joined in the effort but I ran into all sorts, one we bid was being done by a real estate salesman today. I have seen so many damn part timers and illegals it kills you. Anyway he has a very large skid and sold a lot of work so we are working together until were done. I have some pics but it may be a while before i have energy to upload lol.  we prolly got 25 to 30k lined up and I have some put on back burner and more calls each day but my calls been slow. I really went on the cheap on advertisement last year. I have more prospects though and it looks like I may have a decent summer if I and my equipment holds up. Lol I had my grapple for sale and a guy calls and wanted it day after storm and I said hell no lol


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeAce said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> At some point you will realise there is a direct correlation with that swap meet equipment of yours and the attitude you have towards employees. I have had the same four man crew for three years. You get what you pay for, we are booked out at least two weeks and do not have the luxury to work only when the sun shines. We don't get complaints regarding lawn damage. Most likely customers can't take there eyes of the trees.[/QUOT
> How do you know he has poor equipment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the all knowing. You run stihl saws and your ground crew hasn't a clue on how to let a top run after watching that second vid on your web site treeace.. Just another reason you should have a experienced crew.
Click to expand...


----------



## TreeAce

mr. holden wood said:


> TreeAce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the all knowing. You run stihl saws and your ground crew hasn't a clue on how to let a top run after watching that second vid on your web site treeace.. Just another reason you should have a experienced crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need not concern yourself with me. I just wanted to know how YOU KNOW he has poor equipment? Dont change the subject. And I agree that the guy who was running ropes in that video wasn't much good. He couldnt climb very well either.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> I know he did, wanted to say something to him too. Never got along with EX- military types. They dont get artists.
> 
> 
> No I dont know you. Im fiesty, I think faster than I talk or type. And drinking and climbing are a bad idea, unless your good or experienced at it. Its in the blood. Id be dead or have a broke back if I couldnt handle it. Ive never had a Dui. How many drunks can say that? Come on, how many. Im not an idiot, I just like to party.:bang: I should stop. I just dont wanna hear that #### anymore.


 
you are an artist, and a "good experienced drunk climber" and a "jackass"


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> TreeAce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the all knowing. You run stihl saws and your ground crew hasn't a clue on how to let a top run after watching that second vid on your web site treeace.. Just another reason you should have a experienced crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody else on this thread want to see pictures of Holden's work and Holden's website and his equipment if he has his own business :notrolls2:
Click to expand...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, Mr. Holding Wood seems to be wanting to start something.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Still pouring here. Plenty more in the forecast too. Lots of flooding and road closures from plugged culverts. The rivers are steadily rising as well. Could get interesting. Don't think I'll be working for a few days unless we start getting emergency calls.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> you are an artist, and a "good experienced drunk climber" and a "jackass"


 
Now you get it. Im the best Dont be bitter.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> Now you get it. Im the best Dont be bitter.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

I think our little rabble rouser is too busy holden his Mister's wood in the rain like a good boy.

I actually started a response to his rubbish, but what's the point, really? He obviously wouldn't get it anyway, and why help him with that kinda attitude. He'll get his own medicine in due time. Besides, I'm too busy today making more with my humble trusty ol gear than he'll see in a week, rain or shine.

I personally think he's simply just jealous, and tends to over compensate a bit, probably for a lot of short comings. You’ll have that.

What he doesn’t realize, and what’s somewhat morbidly entertaining for what it’s worth, is that with each post he compounds his ignorance. How many of these guys have we seen come and go…lol.

The sad part, even if they are this busy, is that a guy like this is on the loose representing the industry with “McDonald’s drive thru” Arboriculture. Fancy equipment, junk food product, long term health issues that the customer is eventually going to have to pay for.


----------



## prentice110

@ Big Term, I stopped reading his posts. @ slayer, you ok? did one fly over your head? Gettin' scary down there.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> @ Big Term, I stopped reading his posts. @ slayer, you ok? did one fly over your head? Gettin' scary down there.


 
4 funnel clouds within an hour of me today and several dead.:msp_unsure:

I'm gonna get busy here. or go to alabama.

left you a phone message,WTF? I'm getting calls in Illinois. got a big stump job for ya, and some removals.


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> 4 funnel clouds within an hour of me today and several dead.:msp_unsure:
> 
> I'm gonna get busy here. or go to alabama.
> 
> left you a phone message,WTF? I'm getting calls in Illinois. got a big stump job for ya, and some removals.


 
Bama got slam-ah. Yeah I got message. Didnt you get my text? Ive got stumps all over the place. Cant do any of em'. Im ready to flip a coin and throw Dave at Top Notch the 11-5 for the 38 special. Its a fricken monsoon up here. Cant do #### with my grinder. Im not plywooding stumps. Ef that. Call you in a bit, got one more load of dyed red to go out


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> 4 funnel clouds within an hour of me today and several dead.:msp_unsure:
> 
> I'm gonna get busy here. or go to alabama.
> 
> left you a phone message,WTF? I'm getting calls in Illinois. got a big stump job for ya, and some removals.


 
The owner of our company has a good friend in Alabama that has a small tree co,. He is swamped and asked our owner for help. Tomorrow morning I am taking two of my climbers to the airport. 
Jeff


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> The owner of our company has a good friend in Alabama that has a small tree co,. He is swamped and asked our owner for help. Tomorrow morning I am taking two of my climbers to the airport.
> Jeff


 
Nice. Let slayer know what level of equipment he has. If it's worth it I can mobilize. I cant touch anything here for weeks. Way to soggy, if it isnt under water.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

It was LIVE OAK day here in nor cal. Home owner said it had a 4 ft. trunk, so I brought the 660 with 42" bar...Oh well, it was 34" at the fork...

Home owner said it will only take 2 cuts and it should roll over to the right and be on the ground....ya right!! it would hit the roof of his barn if I did what he said...nope, I used pull saw and rigged it , lowerd those branches down. Branches were about 16" round.

Used the MS261 for the branches..440 for quartering the rounds, 660 for the trunk .......got 2+ cords out of it.


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> It was LIVE OAK day here in nor cal. Home owner said it had a 4 ft. trunk, so I brought the 660 with 42" bar...Oh well, it was 34" at the fork...
> 
> YouTube - Stihl MS660 live oak
> 
> Home owner said it will only take 2 cuts and it should roll over to the right and be on the ground....ya right!! it would hit the roof of his barn if I did what he said...nope, I used pull saw and rigged it , lowerd those branches down. Branches were about 16" round.
> 
> Used the MS261 for the branches..440 for quartering the rounds, 660 for the trunk .......got 2+ cords out of it.


 
two cuts and a d9 cat lol


----------



## treevet

woodsman44 said:


> It was LIVE OAK day here in nor cal. Home owner said it had a 4 ft. trunk, so I brought the 660 with 42" bar...Oh well, it was 34" at the fork...
> 
> 
> Home owner said it will only take 2 cuts and it should roll over to the right and be on the ground....ya right!! it would hit the roof of his barn if I did what he said...nope, I used pull saw and rigged it , lowerd those branches down. Branches were about 16" round.
> 
> Used the MS261 for the branches..440 for quartering the rounds, 660 for the trunk .......got 2+ cords out of it.


 
nice picts woodsman


----------



## treeman82

Did brunch with a chemical co salesman, I think it went well. Met with a new crane co rep, because I just couldn't deal with the last one. We all went to look at 2 tulip removals. The rep said that because of the distance from the crane, and access it's not fiesable. He recommended calling in a helicopter, might look into it next week.

Met with a friend of mine to organize a planting job. Got new tires for the chip truck, and hit the Hillbilly Mecca (Tractor Supply) for some minor odds and ends.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> two cuts and a d9 cat lol



LOL, or mabey a helicopter...lol...man those branches were heavy, they would swing like a battering ram:eek2:


----------



## treevet

We took delivery and paid for $8,500 worth of trees this morning and gonna start planting on Sat. Gonna demo the 30" Dingo earth auger attachment. $3700. If that don't work we gonna dig em with the small stump grinder like we have in the past. Quite a few roots in the way. We cleared the site last week.

After deliver we took an elm uprooted and stuck in another tree elsewhere, removed a big Ch. Elm and an ash that was covered with eab holes.

It is money time and soon will be harvesting ash all over when the bug does his duty. Crano, bc2000, teco, dingo, etc, all drooling for the big bucks. Ain't nobody got the set up we got, even the big co's. ooohrah


----------



## treevet

woodsman44 said:


> LOL, or mabey a helicopter...lol...man those branches were heavy, they would swing like a battering ram:eek2:


 
I have bid a few helicopter td's but haven't got em. Gotta be a dicey situation when you make detach cut and gotta count on a floating thing that don't even look like it should fly, to get the piece upward so it don't squash you like a stepped on roach on the floor.

We have had em aerial spray woods for gypsy moth before and it worked and paid great.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I have bid a few helicopter td's but haven't got em. Gotta be a dicey situation when you make detach cut and gotta count on a floating thing that don't even look like it should fly, to get the piece upward so it don't squash you like a stepped on roach on the floor.
> 
> We have had em aerial spray woods for gypsy moth before and it worked and paid great.


 
I have one needs copter only way to get it out of lake lol If they wanna pay I will find a crazy piolet only have to tote it a mile to my farm! I think if I would of been set up with a good copter I could of sold 2 mill quick lol


----------



## treeman82

They are (2) tulip trees, maybe close to 100' tall each, roughly 30" diameter. They have to go about 140' to the road via 90 uneven stairs.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> They are (2) tulip trees, maybe close to 100' tall each, roughly 30" diameter. They have to go about 140' to the road via 90 uneven stairs.


 
picts if you do it.opcorn:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Working on a big white oak, over 11 lines,to 4 buildings, cant drop them due to old people with machines. Whittling away at it, roping small, between the lines, then the winds starts kicking real bad. Rough, long day!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Took down 3 Spruce between a phone line and a house. Limb em' up, top em' out, chunk logs down. 2 were 60' to 70' with broken out tops and the one was 95' straight and true and must have been in the 40" class. 

Gave away some nice logs and camp firewood. 460 Western with a 28" bar chunking down 10' logs always pumps me up. Spinning almost every limb on the west side of the big spruce off the phone line does too. Sailing out a big top can't really be beat either. It was just a classic tree day.:msp_biggrin:

Almost forgot, registered my bucket truck so she's ready to hit the streets, I'm just not sure the streets are ready for her, lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> We took delivery and paid for $8,500 worth of trees this morning and gonna start planting on Sat. Gonna demo the 30" Dingo earth auger attachment. $3700. If that don't work we gonna dig em with the small stump grinder like we have in the past. Quite a few roots in the way. We cleared the site last week.
> 
> After deliver we took an elm uprooted and stuck in another tree elsewhere, removed a big Ch. Elm and an ash that was covered with eab holes.
> 
> It is money time and soon will be harvesting ash all over when the bug does his duty. Crano, bc2000, teco, dingo, etc, all drooling for the big bucks. Ain't nobody got the set up we got, even the big co's. ooohrah


 
You want the bug to come TV , that doesn't sound like something that a man that I have grown respect for would say , wiping out total species of trees leaves nothing for our following generations to have and enjoy , I understand that times are tough but do you really want to become like the Tree "MONSTERS " I dunno .... Makes me wonder ...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> You want the bug to come TV , that doesn't sound like something that a man that I have grown respect for would say , wiping out total species of trees leaves nothing for our following generations to have and enjoy , I understand that times are tough but do you really want to become like the Tree "MONSTERS " I dunno .... Makes me wonder ...


 
Makes no dif what you want...it's here. Killed millions of trees just A couple of hours north of here. Just happens I can't do anything to stop it other than shooting pesticides in a few of em but I am ready willing and able to cash in on them better than others around here when the inevitable death comes.

You got any ideas?

You never took a bad tree down 101?


----------



## ropensaddle

Banged out four jobs with ten tree average I hauled five heaping and packed grapple loads. I am glad it did not sell wife will be too when the checks all materialize lol. I don't wish for tornados at all but I am going to make hay while the sun shines! I only wish I would of had better advertising but I can't complain at all, its the first time I feel like a full time tree service! I do feel very sorry for the unfortunate victims of which I was almost one of them. I feel I might stay busier this whole summer because the construction crowd may start going back to their trade!


----------



## treeman82

Last year I priced a removal for 7K for a new client. He cheaped out and got somebody else for 4K, (6 guys took 4 days) fired me from the account. Last night he sent me an e-mail asking me to come back. Go there this morning to meet with him and his wife. Please go over the entire property, give an analysis... meanwhile they don't know ash from hemlock. Please give a price and schedule for spray program. Ok. Can you please spray all the trees today? Nope. Tomorrow? Nope. Gonna try to go this coming week to walk it. Problem is they want me to call every time before I go there to work or look at something. Don't think this will last long.

Finished off a pruning job that we did the other day... back up this one beech tree for a few branches. I wasn't happy with the results, and neither was the homeowner. 

Banged out a couple easy birch trees for a good client, and looked at some other work for a friend. "Nice" job... just hammer it to the ground and chip the brush, 2 days for 2 guys. No clean-up other than chip the brush.


----------



## prentice110

treeclimber101 said:


> You want the bug to come TV , that doesn't sound like something that a man that I have grown respect for would say , wiping out total species of trees leaves nothing for our following generations to have and enjoy , I understand that times are tough but do you really want to become like the Tree "MONSTERS " I dunno .... Makes me wonder ...


 
What would you expect from a guy that admits to applying bug juice in the rain? Thats the equivilent of rippin off old ladies in my book. Douche. He's all about the$, like all the other #### talkers on here that dont have it in the blood.


----------



## prentice110

treeman82 said:


> Last year I priced a removal for 7K for a new client. He cheaped out and got somebody else for 4K, (6 guys took 4 days) fired me from the account. Last night he sent me an e-mail asking me to come back. Go there this morning to meet with him and his wife. Please go over the entire property, give an analysis... meanwhile they don't know ash from hemlock. Please give a price and schedule for spray program. Ok. Can you please spray all the trees today? Nope. Tomorrow? Nope. Gonna try to go this coming week to walk it. Problem is they want me to call every time before I go there to work or look at something. Don't think this will last long.
> 
> Finished off a pruning job that we did the other day... back up this one beech tree for a few branches. I wasn't happy with the results, and neither was the homeowner.
> 
> Banged out a couple easy birch trees for a good client, and looked at some other work for a friend. "Nice" job... just hammer it to the ground and chip the brush, 2 days for 2 guys. No clean-up other than chip the brush.


 
Walk away . theres better things to do than have your chain jerked by some J OFF ...


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> Banged out four jobs with ten tree average I hauled five heaping and packed grapple loads. I am glad it did not sell wife will be too when the checks all materialize lol. I don't wish for tornados at all but I am going to make hay while the sun shines! I only wish I would of had better advertising but I can't complain at all, its the first time I feel like a full time tree service! I do feel very sorry for the unfortunate victims of which I was almost one of them. I feel I might stay busier this whole summer because the construction crowd may start going back to their trade!


 
I dont wish bad luck on any one, but rope, you needed that, and luckily you got it. Go get em'! I pray for you. Have been, and was before.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> What would you expect from a guy that admits to applying bug juice in the rain? Thats the equivilent of rippin off old ladies in my book. Douche. He's all about the$, like all the other #### talkers on here that dont have it in the blood.


 
Wow, a guy that brags that he climbs when he is drunk giving advice on tree treatments. How is the tree gonna uptake without water stupid? 

Is that your fag picture in your gay avatar? You look like you are about 17 years old. With the big mouth you got I could see that gay shirt with lines of blood staining the front of it. Your mom would have trouble getting the stains out of it.

Wake up and get drunk so you can make some more stupid posts or drink the balls to climb a tree PrenTITS. Liquid courage lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Wow, a guy that brags that he climbs when he is drunk giving advice on tree treatments. How is the tree gonna uptake without water stupid?
> 
> Is that your fag picture in your gay avatar? You look like you are about 17 years old. With the big mouth you got I could see that gay shirt with lines of blood staining the front of it. Your mom would have trouble getting the stains out of it.
> 
> Wake up and get drunk so you can make some more stupid posts or drink the balls to climb a tree PrenTITS. Liquid courage lol.


 
Lol. opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

Well, got in my six days at the horsey farm finally. Thank God that's over with. Got sick off dodging rain and threatening mudd.

All and all it was a pretty sweet job though. no real stress, and I got to play with all the toys extensively. Amazing the work I can get done for my customers nowadays, compared to when I started off with just the truck and chipper! $200 an hour to play with toys...that's what makes it all worth it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Not trying to sound like a farmer, ya know always complaining about the weather an all, but damn! When it is not raining, its windy as hell. Have a removal today over a house, little bittie LZ, right next to an open corn field. Its gusting to 30 here in town, can only imagine what I will have out there. 
I hate spring, when it is summer, nice and warm and calm, I will be complaining about the heat!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Makes no dif what you want...it's here. Killed millions of trees just A couple of hours north of here. Just happens I can't do anything to stop it other than shooting pesticides in a few of em but I am ready willing and able to cash in on them better than others around here when the inevitable death comes.
> 
> You got any ideas?
> 
> You never took a bad tree down 101?


 It just seems a little out of character for you thats all ... Sure we take down dead trees and living trees , but we preserve just as many , theres always a balance ... I would rather not see total species gone , and the ash bore has the potential to permanently change landscapes , all those tree lined streets are now stark I mean theres ash trees all over around here , I honestly hope that I skips here I will do what needs to be done but I would just as soon not wish for it ..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It just seems a little out of character for you thats all ... Sure we take down dead trees and living trees , but we preserve just as many , theres always a balance ... I would rather not see total species gone , and the ash bore has the potential to permanently change landscapes , all those tree lined streets are now stark I mean theres ash trees all over around here , I honestly hope that I skips here I will do what needs to be done but I would just as soon not wish for it ..



Ash trees have been weak as hell forever around here... almost seems fitting that something finishes them things off..

Bugs gotta live too!


----------



## treeclimber101

prentice110 said:


> What would you expect from a guy that admits to applying bug juice in the rain? Thats the equivilent of rippin off old ladies in my book. Douche. He's all about the$, like all the other #### talkers on here that dont have it in the blood.


 
All I was saying is that it was outta character for him to be waiting , thats all , and in no way bashing how he makes a living , but a man with his capabilties should entertain the long term affect of removing 100 of thousands of trees in a relative short amount of time , sure the money will trump , but down the road there will alot less maintenance of lost trees , I believe that being a good tree man means possibly visiting a property over and over customers are a long term investment for me ..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Ash trees have been weak as hell forever around here... almost seems fitting that something finishes them things off..


 
Stop .. Thats like saying lets whack out all the white pine , there are trees that are problematic like the bradford pear but nice ones are still nice trees , I enjoy a mature landscape and even though I make a hell of lot more money trimming them to the ground I can't justify making removals all that I do .... And I am sure you wouldn't either or maybe I am wrong about that as well ..


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> It just seems a little out of character for you thats all ... Sure we take down dead trees and living trees , but we preserve just as many , theres always a balance ... I would rather not see total species gone , and the ash bore has the potential to permanently change landscapes , all those tree lined streets are now stark I mean theres ash trees all over around here , I honestly hope that I skips here I will do what needs to be done but I would just as soon not wish for it ..


 
You got me wrong. I have spent thousands of hours over the years studying trees for absolutely no profit. I did not wish it to come here but it IS here and nothing you gonna do to change that. 

I am not that big on fouling the environment with pesticides either but am treating trees people cannot bear to lose. But they will have to treat every year for the life of the tree to keep them. Maybe a better choice to rid themselves of the tree?

Anyway, ash trees will have to be treated, removed and replaced. I am very qualified and licensed (pesticides) to do what it takes and I deserve to be fairly compensated for whatever. This is money harvesting season for me and all the experience, equipment and knowledge I have accumulated over the years earns it. No reason to feel bad about that.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You got me wrong. I have spent thousands of hours over the years studying trees for absolutely no profit. I did not wish it to come here but it IS here and nothing you gonna do to change that.
> 
> I am not that big on fouling the environment with pesticides either but am treating trees people cannot bear to lose. But they will have to treat every year for the life of the tree to keep them. Maybe a better choice to rid themselves of the tree?
> 
> Anyway, ash trees will have to be treated, removed and replaced. I am very qualified and licensed (pesticides) to do what it takes and I deserve to be fairly compensated for whatever. This is money harvesting season for me and all the experience, equipment and knowledge I have accumulated over the years earns it. No reason to feel bad about that.


 
I agree and when you put it like that you don't sound like a butcher like like the big green a machine I am sure you know who I am referring too , honestly that post kinda bothered me alittle I dunno why but I am feel strongly about the thought of guys "TAKING" from trees and not offering anything back , there are tree companies around here who call me a "treehugger" and I have had it said to my face , I bid against guys that as soon as they see a dead hanger in a tree than the entire trees a hazard , it just seems that there are some expert "TAKE DOWN ARTIST" anymore and half of them don't even know what the tree is there taking down , sorry I meant no offense


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You got me wrong. I have spent thousands of hours over the years studying trees for absolutely no profit. I did not wish it to come here but it IS here and nothing you gonna do to change that.
> 
> I am not that big on fouling the environment with pesticides either but am treating trees people cannot bear to lose. But they will have to treat every year for the life of the tree to keep them. Maybe a better choice to rid themselves of the tree?
> 
> Anyway, ash trees will have to be treated, removed and replaced. I am very qualified and licensed (pesticides) to do what it takes and I deserve to be fairly compensated for whatever. This is money harvesting season for me and all the experience, equipment and knowledge I have accumulated over the years earns it. No reason to feel bad about that.


 
Lol maybe we all need to be non profit lol Spray ,cut do what you do Vet but most importantly make a profit you can't help anyone broke!


----------



## tree MDS

I actually talked a buddy of mine into saving the little white pine in line with the boom here. He wanted to cut it down, as he's gotta get a cement mixer under it for the shop that's getting put on his house. I talked him into shaping it some, so the ice wouldn't get it, and lifting it a bit. said why would you wanna stare at your neighbor's house?? 

So I'm not all evil! :angel:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lol maybe we all need to be non profit lol Spray ,cut do what you do Vet but most importantly make a profit you can't help anyone broke!


 
I wasn't saying that at all ... Everyones gotta eat I know that ... WTF can't anyone ever say something as a true feeling or emotion without hearing some ####ing ######## about it .... All I was saying is that it is out of character and I don't pass judgement on him at all maybe I shoulda PM'd what I thought to him ... man thats great now I am ###### off ....


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I actually talked a buddy of mine into saving the little white pine in line with the boom here. He wanted to cut it down, as he's gotta get a cement mixer under it for the shop that's getting put on his house. I talked him into shaping it some, so the ice wouldn't get it, and lifting it a bit. said why would you wanna stare at your neighbor's house??
> 
> So I'm not all evil! :angel:


 I sure so like that truck man , its just cool , I can only see a little of the pine though ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I sure so like that truck man , its just cool , I can only see a little of the pine though ...



Thanks. I love that ####ing truck! Just an all around money maker.. and taker too.. but that's okay.

You ever have to work on the upper controls of your LR III yet 101? My lower boom fold is getting jammed stuck. I figured it was the detent. I thought I had the rebuild kit, but it turned out was for the tool circuit.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I love that ####ing truck! Just an all around money maker.. and taker too.. but that's okay.
> 
> You ever have to work on the upper controls of your LR III yet 101? My lower boom fold is getting jammed stuck. I figured it was the detent. I thought I had the rebuild kit, but it turned out was for the tool circuit.


 
There are positioning plates on mine that broke making the control a limp #### but the Altec man told me that valve assembly is almost 1900.00 to buy , I hope that I never have that peoblem , I have had my worked on for the the lower controls , it wasn't opening completely and it kept blowing a line inside the boom because of pressue buildup


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I love that ####ing truck! Just an all around money maker.. and taker too.. but that's okay.
> 
> You ever have to work on the upper controls of your LR III yet 101? My lower boom fold is getting jammed stuck. I figured it was the detent. I thought I had the rebuild kit, but it turned out was for the tool circuit.


 
Just be happy you don't have the Lr5 they are truly a hastle , the 3 is the best ...


----------



## treeclimber101

If i could find someone to give me 17K for mine with the brand new engine I would go buy one those 4x4's in a heartbeat


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> There are positioning plates on mine that broke making the control a limp #### but the Altec man told me that valve assembly is almost 1900.00 to buy , I hope that I never have that peoblem , I have had my worked on for the the lower controls , it wasn't opening completely and it kept blowing a line inside the boom because of pressue buildup


 
$1900 for the valve body.. Yikes!

If that's the case, I think it'll just be cheaper to fly over to Schmidy's and swipe one off something in the yard! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> $1900 for the valve body.. Yikes!
> 
> If that's the case, I think it'll just be cheaper to fly over to Schmidy's and swipe one off something in the yard! lol.


 
Thats what I was told , its a little scary .. My buddy has the 5 and they had to cut off the back of his boom and replace it all to replace the shim that keeps the bucket landing straight in the cradle and obviously so it doesn't move like a fishing pole in the air .. that little repair was almost 10K ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> If i could find someone to give me 17K for mine with the brand new engine I would go buy one those 4x4's in a heartbeat


 
Seems like they gotta be getting harder to find, no? I've seen some at SM's, but they don't look as short, or well put together. My truck was put together by Monroe Truck out of WI. They make armored cars and #### like that too.  I hear you though, makes a good truck. I can't even imagine what it would be like to own a two-wheel now! The height is plenty off the back too - especially sinse I can climb too if need be.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Seems like they gotta be getting harder to find, no? I've seen some at SM's, but they don't look as short, or well put together. My truck was put together by Monroe Truck out of WI. They make armored cars and #### like that too.  I hear you though, makes a good truck. I can't even imagine what it would be like to own a two-wheel now! The height is plenty off the back too - especially sinse I can climb too if need be.


 
I would probably never use the 4x4 and would hate how much gas it would drink but damn they just look cool ... I would even buy one with the AG tires on it , just so I could get out of a monster truck at the coffee shop lol ... I am not really looking for a bucket though selling a truck that has treated me well is just dumb ...It just something that I have always wanted , i am like a child with cool trucks I collect them just to have ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I would probably never use the 4x4 and would hate how much gas it would drink but damn they just look cool ... I would even buy one with the AG tires on it , just so I could get out of a monster truck at the coffee shop lol ... I am not really looking for a bucket though selling a truck that has treated me well is just dumb ...It just something that I have always wanted , i am like a child with cool trucks I collect them just to have ...



There was four of those tires and rims for sale in the tree trader a couple years ago. They wanted a grand. They were about half worn, as I recall - probably even better for lawns. Gotta wonder what that would be like.. no more plywood maybe??


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> I agree and when you put it like that you don't sound like a butcher like like the big green a machine I am sure you know who I am referring too , honestly that post kinda bothered me alittle I dunno why but I am feel strongly about the thought of guys "TAKING" from trees and not offering anything back , there are tree companies around here who call me a "treehugger" and I have had it said to my face , I bid against guys that as soon as they see a dead hanger in a tree than the entire trees a hazard , it just seems that there are some expert "TAKE DOWN ARTIST" anymore and half of them don't even know what the tree is there taking down , sorry I meant no offense


 

all this coming from a guy who spreads mulch for a living....... part time tree guy part time lawn cutter. 

you just pissed that because you can't focus on 1 thing you half ass in all the rest of it.

i see your types around here, eddie. 1 day picking weeds the next day hacking away at tree work cause you are not good at either. you either a landscaper or an arborist. you can't have both. don't be mad that you are not setup for removals and can only sell prune work that you can reach from the bucket. 

now, if you'll excuse me. i am off to the annual arbor day party put on by mayer tree up at his shop. bands, food, door prizes, contests, and some hotrod cars doing burnouts, throwline contests, and all kinds of other chit. 

enjoy your day in the mulch bed. wait.... if you were a real tree guy, why in the hell are you in the mulch bed?


oh and tv. if you were truly set up for wholesale removal of trees it would be more than obvious that you'd have a grapple on that old beater you try to pimp around.

anyway. later suckers.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> all this coming from a guy who spreads mulch for a living....... part time tree guy part time lawn cutter.
> 
> you just pissed that because you can't focus on 1 thing you half ass in all the rest of it.
> 
> i see your types around here, eddie. 1 day picking weeds the next day hacking away at tree work cause you are not good at either. you either a landscaper or an arborist. you can't have both. don't be mad that you are not setup for removals and can only sell prune work that you can reach from the bucket.
> 
> now, if you'll excuse me. i am off to the annual arbor day party put on by mayer tree up at his shop. bands, food, door prizes, contests, and some hotrod cars doing burnouts, throwline contests, and all kinds of other chit.
> 
> enjoy your day in the mulch bed. wait.... if you were a real tree guy, why in the hell are you in the mulch bed?
> 
> 
> oh and tv. if you were truly set up for wholesale removal of trees it would be more than obvious that you'd have a grapple on that old beater you try to pimp around.
> 
> anyway. later suckers.


 
So you have a hair up your azz and can't get someone to pull it out? Post when you are are sober! DOPE!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> So you have a hair up your azz and can't get someone to pull it out? Post when you are are sober! DOPE!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



I always thought the saying was "hair across your ass"??

Just looking for some clarification as to the nature of the actual hair delema here..


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I always thought the saying was "hair across your ass"??
> 
> Just looking for some clarification as to the nature of the actual hair delema here..


 
Ha Ha Ha!
Ok, clarification!
He is a Grumpy dude and no-one cares!
Hey, How is it going up there,MDS?
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha Ha!
> Ok, clarification!
> He is a Grumpy dude and no-one cares!
> Hey, How is it going up there,MDS?
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Lol.

It goes Jeff. Still waiting for the season (and weather) to really heat up though! thanks for asking.

How goes down there? you haven't been overun by any earthquakes, mudslides, brush fires, or gay rights parades lately, have you?? lol (sorry).


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol.
> 
> It goes Jeff. Still waiting for the season (and weather) to really heat up though! thanks for asking.
> 
> How goes down there? you haven't been overun by any earthquakes, mudslides, brush fires, or gay rights parades lately, have you?? lol (sorry).


 
Oh, we got all that! I have never been to your neck of the woods but would like to some day. BTW, it is alway's the season here! :msp_rolleyes:
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh, we got all that! I have never been to your neck of the woods but would like to some day. BTW, it is alway's the season here! :msp_rolleyes:
> Jeff



I got 55 degrees and cloudy here... chance of an underbid.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I got 55 degrees and cloudy here... chance of an underbid.


 
Alway's nice in SoCal!


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> now, if you'll excuse me. i am off to the annual arbor day party put on by mayer tree up at his shop. bands, food, door prizes, contests, and some hotrod cars doing burnouts, throwline contests, and all kinds of other chit.
> .


 
lofl.....somebody asked your skanky ass to a party? whoever this myer guy is....he gots to be big time hard up 

don't get too loaded and wet yourself


----------



## Nailsbeats

Pounded down a nice Soft Maple today and cleaned it up. Felled it in a tight drop zone, had side lean, put it right on the money using a pull rope redirected to the dump truck and a side rope set on the portawrap to a nearby Hard Maple. 

Dropped another Soft Maple about 70% rotten at the felling cut. Notched it and peeled the back cut around cutting the only solid wood on the stump, folded over right on the money while pulling 50% of the rotten back cut. Chipped the brush then chipped up a big brush pile that I didn't make.

Got pissed on off and on all day and full of mud by the end of it. Tired of this rain, but can't have work not getting done either.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> Wow, a guy that brags that he climbs when he is drunk giving advice on tree treatments. How is the tree gonna uptake without water stupid?
> 
> Is that your fag picture in your gay avatar? You look like you are about 17 years old. With the big mouth you got I could see that gay shirt with lines of blood staining the front of it. Your mom would have trouble getting the stains out of it.
> 
> Wake up and get drunk so you can make some more stupid posts or drink the balls to climb a tree PrenTITS. Liquid courage lol.


 
Why do you all assume I climbed that tree? I never said I climbed it. That was a bucket day.


----------



## treeman82

Met with a client first thing this morning, ran into a friend working up the road, BS'ed with them for a little bit... they were back to quickly remove a couple extra branches on a beech with pole saws. Met with a buddy who tends to be FOS to look at a couple of jobs, nothing too crazy. Grabbed the chipper and went to another friend's house. Got lunch, then put a bigger toolbox on the chipper. Went really quick, no problems came out pretty nicely. We were kind of afraid that it would be a major project, not so. Then we went to replace the toolbox on the chip truck which got trashed over the winter. Figured it would be a quickie job.... spent more than 4 hrs on it. Got home, see an e-mail from this guy who I met with yesterday morning. Last year he hired me and then fired me shortly thereafter. Told him I'd stop by at some point tomorrow to go over the property and give a report for spraying and so forth. He wants me there at 9:00 AM on Sunday... already ready to quit.


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Alway's nice in SoCal!


 
Is that La Jolla cove in the back ground? Reminds me, I got go fishing. Beastmaster


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> Alway's nice in SoCal!


 
A bit breezy today in LA. Beautiful day and not too hot. 

Those Spanish tile roofs are not easy to work around!

Took out 5 easy pines and pruned 2 corals. Spikey!


----------



## prentice110

Okay. This is for spectators, lurkers, hard core whatever, and any dingbat thats dumb enuff to pay attention, especially treepet. #1, I dont give a flip about anything. I've seen your pics on hear and checked out your website. You run a bunch of old junk and a few new toys. Big deal. I dont have anything like that, but I dont have the tag that comes with it, nor do I want to. You have many people depending on you for there meal, and that is comendable, however, it is a responsibility that I can never deal with. I flip over a flat tire, how can I run a fleet? But, how do you trim with that oversized 2 man bucket? How do you do any mass removal job without a clam? When I was a kid, the old man ran with brand new clam trucks, brand new buckets. My biggest mistakes in this gig were not repo'ing the last Prentice from the drunk loser my dad was dumb enuff to owner finance it to, and letting a Bandit 1900 with less than 200hrs go cuz I didnt know what the executor was up to(she was working on %). Im a proud POLOCK, and I dont give a flyin flip. I'll jump in that Skyworker any day of the week and crank the r's up and pray it breaks b4 I get in that heap of a hi-ranger you run. Read revalations. My favorite line is ' those who seek death shall not find it.". I've got around 20 in me now, its 5:33 my time, Im going tgo kill some spruces, and this time Im gonna climb em. Oh, almost forgot, I almost died in a few car wrecks, I WAS NOT DRIVING!!! My backs effed to hell, watched my knee bend 45 degrees sideways once, I still get out and do it, just really not happy about it. IM NOT IN IT FOR THE $, JUST CUZ I CAN!!!! AND ILL SPANK ANYONES ASS ANYDAY OF THE GD WEEK. IF I CANT, ILL GIVE YOU THAT WEEK FOR FREE. IM SITTING ON A $100K INHERITANCE, ILL DRIVE TO YOU TO PROVE I AM THE ####. kiss my polock ass if you dont like it. Oh, btw, Timberwolfs suc. nice conveyrer tho


----------



## prentice110

prentice110 said:


> Okay. This is for spectators, lurkers, hard core whatever, and any dingbat thats dumb enuff to pay attention, especially treepet. #1, I dont give a flip about anything. I've seen your pics on hear and checked out your website. You run a bunch of old junk and a few new toys. Big deal. I dont have anything like that, but I dont have the tag that comes with it, nor do I want to. You have many people depending on you for there meal, and that is comendable, however, it is a responsibility that I can never deal with. I flip over a flat tire, how can I run a fleet? But, how do you trim with that oversized 2 man bucket? How do you do any mass removal job without a clam? When I was a kid, the old man ran with brand new clam trucks, brand new buckets. My biggest mistakes in this gig were not repo'ing the last Prentice from the drunk loser my dad was dumb enuff to owner finance it to, and letting a Bandit 1900 with less than 200hrs go cuz I didnt know what the executor was up to(she was working on %). Im a proud POLOCK, and I dont give a flyin flip. I'll jump in that Skyworker any day of the week and crank the r's up and pray it breaks b4 I get in that heap of a hi-ranger you run. Read revalations. My favorite line is ' those who seek death shall not find it.". I've got around 20 in me now, its 5:33 my time, Im going tgo kill some spruces, and this time Im gonna climb em. Oh, almost forgot, I almost died in a few car wrecks, I WAS NOT DRIVING!!! My backs effed to hell, watched my knee bend 45 degrees sideways once, I still get out and do it, just really not happy about it. IM NOT IN IT FOR THE $, JUST CUZ I CAN!!!! AND ILL SPANK ANYONES ASS ANYDAY OF THE GD WEEK. IF I CANT, ILL GIVE YOU THAT WEEK FOR FREE. IM SITTING ON A $100K INHERITANCE, ILL DRIVE TO YOU TO PROVE I AM THE ####. kiss my polock ass if you dont like it. Oh, btw, Timberwolfs suc. nice conveyrer tho


 
Well, I shouldve deleted this, but I wouldnt be a jackass if I did. So... I just wanna say, Treevet is cool as ice. Im quite aware that you gotta know where someones comin from. Just had a very friendly convo on the phone with Mr. Shaw. My apoligies. No more Bs from this Polock. Have some popcorn, eat a peach, go do something, gotta run, scooby doobie doo.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> lofl.....somebody asked your skanky ass to a party? whoever this myer guy is....he gots to be big time hard up
> 
> don't get too loaded and wet yourself


 
BTW... he cant do that last line, cuz if he did , he'd be infringing on my line of work! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Okay. This is for spectators, lurkers, hard core whatever, and any dingbat thats dumb enuff to pay attention, especially treepet. #1, I dont give a flip about anything. I've seen your pics on hear and checked out your website. You run a bunch of old junk and a few new toys. Big deal. I dont have anything like that, but I dont have the tag that comes with it, nor do I want to. You have many people depending on you for there meal, and that is comendable, however, it is a responsibility that I can never deal with. I flip over a flat tire, how can I run a fleet? But, how do you trim with that oversized 2 man bucket? How do you do any mass removal job without a clam? When I was a kid, the old man ran with brand new clam trucks, brand new buckets. My biggest mistakes in this gig were not repo'ing the last Prentice from the drunk loser my dad was dumb enuff to owner finance it to, and letting a Bandit 1900 with less than 200hrs go cuz I didnt know what the executor was up to(she was working on %). Im a proud POLOCK, and I dont give a flyin flip. I'll jump in that Skyworker any day of the week and crank the r's up and pray it breaks b4 I get in that heap of a hi-ranger you run. Read revalations. My favorite line is ' those who seek death shall not find it.". I've got around 20 in me now, its 5:33 my time, Im going tgo kill some spruces, and this time Im gonna climb em. Oh, almost forgot, I almost died in a few car wrecks, I WAS NOT DRIVING!!! My backs effed to hell, watched my knee bend 45 degrees sideways once, I still get out and do it, just really not happy about it. IM NOT IN IT FOR THE $, JUST CUZ I CAN!!!! AND ILL SPANK ANYONES ASS ANYDAY OF THE GD WEEK. IF I CANT, ILL GIVE YOU THAT WEEK FOR FREE. IM SITTING ON A $100K INHERITANCE, ILL DRIVE TO YOU TO PROVE I AM THE ####. kiss my polock ass if you dont like it. Oh, btw, Timberwolfs suc. nice conveyrer tho


 
I think you really need to calm down and take inventory man. Things don't sound all that bad. Seems like a very negative road you're on... and believe me, I know, it gets you nowhere.. usually fast. 

And this talk about drinking and climbing is just straight up moron. Keep that attitude, and I'm affraid you'll live to be very sorry one day. 

I realize 30 is kinda young still, but pull it together man!


----------



## tree MDS

And maybe try and stop living/dwelling on the past too. you say you got skills, equipment, and 100k in the bank.... sounds like opportunity to me... and not to whine!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Hmmmmm step over to the closest bar room try some controlled drinking,try it more than once, try to drink and stop abruptly.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmm step over to the closest bar room try some controlled drinking,try it more than once, try to drink and stop abruptly.


 
Yeah, that sucks! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

once again, darwins rule will apply. sucks to lose a good man to the drink, but free advocacy is just that. people will always get hurt and die in this business, as long as it's not me, adios mother####er....
And yet I know, there by the grace of god I could go.....


Brutal honesty time.
you're good matt, but your also behaving like an ass, and this job is way too hard to put up with whining drunks who know better, can do better, have done better.....etc..... 
what can you do today, right now, to be a productive member of a unit? and make them want you back tomorrow? #### the money part, we gotta live thru this #### so why endure a jackass?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, that sucks! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well yeah but I did it and now know my condition and how to avoid doing it again


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah but I did it and now know my condition and how to avoid doing it again


 
I tried to do "just" a six pack a day, a while back. It was torture, and turned me into even more of a miserable bastard. lol. I quit for the first half of last February.. that was brutal, as I had alot of other things torturing me. I went back just as I was starting to feel pretty good with it.. but winter just sucks, and so does being broke!

Actually, at the moment, I haven't touched a drop sinse last Sunday, and haven't smoked the evil weed in a few weeks. I plan on going at least a couple more weeks. May is a big month for me; I have alot going on in MDS land..

Beyond that.. while, I guess it's up to me. Feels pretty good for now though!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I tried to do "just" a six pack a day, a while back. It was torture, and turned me into even more of a miserable bastard. lol. I quit for the first half of last February.. that was brutal, as I had alot of other things torturing me. I went back just as I was starting to feel pretty good with it.. but winter just sucks, and so does being broke!
> 
> Actually, at the moment, I haven't touched a drop sinse last Sunday, and haven't smoked the evil weed in a few weeks. I plan on going at least a couple more weeks. May is a big month for me; I have alot going on in MDS land..
> 
> Beyond that.. while, I guess it's up to me. Feels pretty good for now though!


 
I have not touched anything stronger than aspirin including the drink since 1995


----------



## treevet

Just respect yourself Matthew and treat yourself right.

It takes a community to raise a child, we all see a little of ourselves in you, and we want you to get it together for yourself and all of us.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I have not touched anything stronger than aspirin including the drink since 1995



I knew that, and good on you ropeo!

But yeah, it seems to me, that even if you can keep all your affairs in order, and continue to drink, (or whatever) without serious reprecussion - you still a loser to some degree, because you're still hiding behind all that. 

Reminds me of this fat bastard competitor I have. Dude was a rich private school boy.. always got away with everything, still does: booze, drugs, dwi etc. ended up on methadone even! Today, he's just a bloated booze ridden laughing stock pig (still using)... but he did it his way!

Some of us, like myself (and I suspect prentice as well), have an even harder go of it... still doesn't mean it can't be done. It's just a motherwhore though!


----------



## treeman75

Its been 4 months for me since I drank it feels great. The last couple weeks have been real hard with all the rain days. Its alot harder than stop smoking and chewing!


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Just respect yourself Matthew and treat yourself right.
> 
> It takes a community to raise a child, we all see a little of ourselves in you, and we want you to get it together for yourself and all of us.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


 
he's a good guy Dave, and we should never leave a good man behind. The Dan told me that recently and its good advice.

I'd work him again in the blink of an eye, but fire him quicker if needed..... but at his skill level there's a lot more to this business than the work. everything thats important in life we learn in kindergarten, HOW TO GET ALONG WITH OTHERS.....


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Drinking to get wasted sucks...

I've been down a lot of roads, but nothing caused more troubles for me than drinking beyond excess.

I quit cold turkey about 9 years ago. I understand it's harder for some; if you are struggling then my prayers are with you. I've just always been a cold turkey sort of guy when it comes to quitting. I was winding down anyway, so it wasn't a huge leap.

It was a good time for me, but a couple years back I decided the whole hoopla about drugs and alcohol boils down to a lot of hype that perpetuates extremes, and promotes hypocrisy.

Just like anything, it can be abused and misused, but that doesn't steal what can be proper and positive use when done in moderation.

I started consuming a little wine in the evenings with a meal. It's healthy, and aided in relaxation. Now we drink mostly organic wine which doesn't contain sulfites, which is much better for you. 

Then I got into drinking a few high quality beers and became more of a connoisseur, than a consumer. I enjoy having a couple beers in the evening or out in the shop doing simple tasks.

Bottom line, I don't drink to get drunk or hide from anything anymore. I can have one and stop, or drink four and leave half a beer to pour down the drain. It makes little difference. I can just enjoy the quality and unwind just for the health of it.

Last night I grabbed some organic sulfite free wine, a bottle of organic J.K.’s Solstice Hard Cider, and a four pack of old Rasputin imperial stout. I wanted a bottle of Goose Island’s Bourbon County Stout, but they were all out. It’s hard to come by. That’s high quality responsible enjoyment any way you slice it.


I steer clear of all drugs legal and illegal. However, I don't mind saying that most legal drugs should be illegal, and some drugs, especially weed should be legal. Until it is, I'm in a smoke free zone, but I judge no one, and my friends that use aren't afraid to fire up around me.

Lastly, what terrifies me is the wretched double standards and manipulations that take place in the wake of these issues. Instead of teaching proper use, it's complete "sobriety." 

If you need something for stress or depression they'll give you all manner of synthesized chemical lobotomies, that's "ok," just don't use what's good and pure and God given for crying out loud. Anything you can make or grow from natural sources, stuff we are wired right for is somehow bad? The crap they synthesize with horror stories and a long list of somewhat comical side effects is the answer? Let me think…um…no….and no.

Consider thinking outside the box on these issues and enjoy responsibly. I can't say that quitting entirely isn't a viable way to be able to revisit them in proper perspective, I did. But if you are having trouble just wean it on down a bit and stop drinking junk.

You don't have to partake at all; my hat's off to those that choose not to, I just want to dispel the archaic notion that it is the only alternative and encourage proper and responsible usage. It's all about choices.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I knew that, and good on you ropeo!
> 
> But yeah, it seems to me, that even if you can keep all your affairs in order, and continue to drink, (or whatever) without serious reprecussion - you still a loser to some degree, because you're still hiding behind all that.
> 
> Reminds me of this fat bastard competitor I have. Dude was a rich private school boy.. always got away with everything, still does: booze, drugs, dwi etc. ended up on methadone even! Today, he's just a bloated booze ridden laughing stock pig (still using)... but he did it his way!
> 
> Some of us, like myself (and I suspect prentice as well), have an even harder go of it... still doesn't mean it can't be done. It's just a motherwhore though!


 
There are no losers there is merely drinkers, drunks and alcoholic's and non drinkers. I substitute loser for sickness and I have many sicknesses but by Gods grace and simple actions I can sedate my shortcomings. My father was a functioning drunk, I was alcoholic and I accepted my weakness leaned from my mistakes and made amends. Life goes on and hopefully at its end I will die a honorable dignified death.


----------



## ropensaddle

Oh forgot, I have friends that drink normal, I find it weird but they will leave a half drank glass on the bar As I am sipping my tea I think to myself that"s abuse of alcohol lol


----------



## treeman75

Bigus Termitius said:


> Drinking to get wasted sucks...
> 
> I've been down a lot of roads, but nothing caused more troubles for me than drinking beyond excess.
> 
> I quit cold turkey about 9 years ago. I understand it's harder for some; if you are struggling then my prayers are with you. I've just always been a cold turkey sort of guy when it comes to quitting. I was winding down anyway, so it wasn't a huge leap.
> 
> It was a good time for me, but a couple years back I decided the whole hoopla about drugs and alcohol boils down to a lot of hype that perpetuates extremes, and promotes hypocrisy.
> 
> Just like anything, it can be abused and misused, but that doesn't steal what can be proper and positive use when done in moderation.
> 
> I started consuming a little wine in the evenings with a meal. It's healthy, and aided in relaxation. Now we drink mostly organic wine which doesn't contain sulfites, which is much better for you.
> 
> Then I got into drinking a few high quality beers and became more of a connoisseur, than a consumer. I enjoy having a couple beers in the evening or out in the shop doing simple tasks.
> 
> Bottom line, I don't drink to get drunk or hide from anything anymore. I can have one and stop, or drink four and leave half a beer to pour down the drain. It makes little difference. I can just enjoy the quality and unwind just for the health of it.
> 
> Last night I grabbed some organic sulfite free wine, a bottle of organic J.K.’s Solstice Hard Cider, and a four pack of old Rasputin imperial stout. I wanted a bottle of Goose Island’s Bourbon County Stout, but they were all out. It’s hard to come by. That’s high quality responsible enjoyment any way you slice it.
> 
> 
> I steer clear of all drugs legal and illegal. However, I don't mind saying that most legal drugs should be illegal, and some drugs, especially weed should be legal. Until it is, I'm in a smoke free zone, but I judge no one, and my friends that use aren't afraid to fire up around me.
> 
> Lastly, what terrifies me is the wretched double standards and manipulations that take place in the wake of these issues. Instead of teaching proper use, it's complete "sobriety."
> 
> If you need something for stress or depression they'll give you all manner of synthesized chemical lobotomies, that's "ok," just don't use what's good and pure and God given for crying out loud. Anything you can make or grow from natural sources, stuff we are wired right for is somehow bad? The crap they synthesize with horror stories and a long list of somewhat comical side effects is the answer? Let me think…um…no….and no.
> 
> Consider thinking outside the box on these issues and enjoy responsibly. I can't say that quitting entirely isn't a viable way to be able to revisit them in proper perspective, I did. But if you are having trouble just wean it on down a bit and stop drinking junk.
> 
> You don't have to partake at all; my hat's off to those that choose not to, I just want to dispel the archaic notion that it is the only alternative and encourage proper and responsible usage. It's all about choices.


 
I homebrewed and was into good craft beer for about 6 years. I had abused alcohol for too many years and was tired of it and decided to put it down. Bourbon County Stout was one of my favorites! Maybe one these days I can drink in moderation but right now I am happier with out it.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeman75 said:


> I homebrewed and was into good craft beer for about 6 years. I had abused alcohol for too many years and was tired of it and decided to put it down. Bourbon County Stout was one of my favorites! Maybe one these days I can drink in moderation but right now I am happier with out it.


 
That's cool, I hope to dabble in homebrews eventually, but I'm just too busy for now. In general, I can take it or leave it. I might go a week or two with nothing in the house, and sometimes a sixer can last for days. I'm not really too picky, my brother drinks natty light, dad enjoys PBR, and if someone offers or buys me a beer, I'll drink it with them. 



> Oh forgot, I have friends that drink normal, I find it weird but they will leave a half drank glass on the bar As I am sipping my tea I think to myself that"s abuse of alcohol lol



LOL. My wife is guiltier than I am on that, but it happens on occasion, and I rarely get bothered by it. I don't generally buy cheaper beer so you hate to waste it. If I don't think I'll finish another beer, I'll switch to water, or herbal tea, before I turn in for the night. For normal drinkers I think it's symptomatic of their ability to careless, the power to just treat it like soda pop for example. Some don't like it much after it gets warm, or they've just reached that point where they are satisfied.


----------



## TreeAce

No booze or drugs since 11/10/07. I was emotionally drained and causing far more harm (emotional) to people than I realized. I had tried control drinking but it was a joke for me. I hated it. In desperation I decided to try a "12 step program". Figured I had nothin much left to lose. Glad I did. My life is far better today than I even thought would be possible. If I can do it I figure anyone can. As long as they are willing to accept defeat and follow a simple program.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> No booze or drugs since 11/10/07. I was emotionally drained and causing far more harm (emotional) to people than I realized. I had tried control drinking but it was a joke for me. I hated it. In desperation I decided to try a "12 step program". Figured I had nothin much left to lose. Glad I did. My life is far better today than I even thought would be possible. If I can do it I figure anyone can. As long as they are willing to accept defeat and follow a simple program.


 
No offence to you personally ace, but I would rather go the "jails, institutions and death" route (if it came to that), as opposed to hanging with those defeated AA sheep, sipping bad coffee, on folding chairs in a church basement somewhere, talking about their higher power. 

.....not feelin' it!

Edit: and don't even get me going on the hand holding bit of gayness..


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> No offence to you personally ace, but I would rather go the "jails, institutions and death" route (if it came to that), as opposed to hanging with those defeated AA sheep, sipping bad coffee, on folding chairs in a church basement somewhere, talking about their higher power.
> 
> .....not feelin' it!
> 
> Edit: and don't even get me going on the hand holding bit of gayness..


 LOL. jail , death and institutions can be pretty cool. I am no defeated sheep. You just havent been around it enough to know whats really going on with it. Although I will say that I hear that it can vary alittle around the country. Some meetings are pretty dismal so i am told. To each there own.


----------



## TreeAce

HEY FOLKS....I would prefer not to start a debate here. Maybe its to late..then so be it. I just wanted to point out that can be options where there appears to be none. Thats all.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So he is dead, finally my brother in arms,my friend since we were kids, Brad, first U.S. casualty in Iraq, has been avenged.
Seeing so many young people getting killed or wounded has pained me deeply from the beginning, just the other day, one of my guys I had at OCS was blown up by an IED in Afghanistan. He lives, but will never be the same, but ask him about it, he is glad he was a part of something much bigger than himself.
Watching these kids with missing arms and legs make me realize that we do have something worth fighting for, eachother.
Good job to the Sailors and Marines on the team that got him. 1 to the head. Wonder how that young man feels today, knowing he has invigorated a nation with one $2.35 round


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> No offence to you personally ace, but I would rather go the "jails, institutions and death" route (if it came to that), as opposed to hanging with those defeated AA sheep, sipping bad coffee, on folding chairs in a church basement somewhere, talking about their higher power.
> 
> .....not feelin' it!
> 
> Edit: and don't even get me going on the hand holding bit of gayness..


 
Sounds like you may have been ordered to attend lol. Anyway Mds some went the jail,institution route and stopped just short of death. Some find sobriety through other means such as church and some don't have a problem with alcohol. Some like myself lived,existed many years believing the world had the problem and as long as there was a liquor store, there was no problem drinking. Thinking back to my denial days its hard to believe I thought what I did was normal. Mds I could care less how anyone gets sober if they have a problem but it is my firm belief it will require some life changes, and pride leveling to do so and be happy. Btw if you ever are in Ar look me up bro I'll give you a coffee and a hug


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds like you may have been ordered to attend lol. Anyway Mds some went the jail,institution route and stopped just short of death. Some find sobriety through other means such as church and some don't have a problem with alcohol. Some like myself lived,existed many years believing the world had the problem and as long as there was a liquor store, there was no problem drinking. Thinking back to my denial days its hard to believe I thought what I did was normal. Mds I could care less how anyone gets sober if they have a problem but it is my firm belief it will require some life changes, and pride leveling to do so and be happy. Btw if you ever are in Ar look me up bro I'll give you a coffee and a hug



Hahaha! True enough. One sure way to inspire hatred in a young treeguy, is to force him to listen to hours of inane semi religious, brain washing, mumbo-jumbo drivel - while everybody else is out partying, and getting laid! lol.

I'll take you up on the coffee part anyway, if I'm ever down your way rope!


----------



## Jumper

National election day here in Canada so voted first thing this morning, and now am working on getting the income tax return out in the mail as today is also the deadline-just got a form I needed Friday in the mail.


----------



## ropensaddle

Today I set on my butt and watched it rain and rain and rain I have to go get a hose made for the grapple later though to get ready for the marathon ahead of me!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> There are positioning plates on mine that broke making the control a limp #### but the Altec man told me that valve assembly is almost 1900.00 to buy , I hope that I never have that peoblem , I have had my worked on for the the lower controls , it wasn't opening completely and it kept blowing a line inside the boom because of pressue buildup


 
Just got off the phone with altec. Guy said something about "that section (for the lower boom function?) of the valve block is $759.49 -with a four week wait! They also sell what they call a "spring kit", which is just what I was thinking I needed. That goes for $47.49. I had it overnighted for an extra $25. Fingers crossed on this one!!


----------



## Jumper

sgreanbeans said:


> but ask him about it, he is glad he was a part of something much bigger than himself.


 
Think any of us involved in it, now matter how small the contribution feel the same way.

This pic of a ramp ceremony in Kandahar gets me going, saw it from the same vantage point twice in person.

View attachment 182478


----------



## indiansprings

Same here Rope, after 10" of rain last week, we got a break on Saturday, then yesterday it rained all day, hailed and more rain.
Sitting on my butt today watching it rain off and on, too wet to do anything, all the maint I want or can afford to do is caught up.
Days like this just blow.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> all this coming from a guy who spreads mulch for a living....... part time tree guy part time lawn cutter.
> 
> you just pissed that because you can't focus on 1 thing you half ass in all the rest of it.
> 
> i see your types around here, eddie. 1 day picking weeds the next day hacking away at tree work cause you are not good at either. you either a landscaper or an arborist. you can't have both. don't be mad that you are not setup for removals and can only sell prune work that you can reach from the bucket.
> 
> now, if you'll excuse me. i am off to the annual arbor day party put on by mayer tree up at his shop. bands, food, door prizes, contests, and some hotrod cars doing burnouts, throwline contests, and all kinds of other chit.
> 
> enjoy your day in the mulch bed. wait.... if you were a real tree guy, why in the hell are you in the mulch bed?
> 
> 
> oh and tv. if you were truly set up for wholesale removal of trees it would be more than obvious that you'd have a grapple on that old beater you try to pimp around.
> 
> anyway. later suckers.


 
I thought that you officially retired , your a pathetic loser that your stalking looking for people who care whether your here or not , Heres a tip WE DON'T your not missed ever here A and L or any other site that you plaque with your nonsense , I am glad that you were gone , but now your back , why don't you go stand in front of the mirror and take some more muscle pics , you and prentice 110 can takes turns ####ing each other in the ### ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought that you officially retired , your a pathetic loser that your stalking looking for people who care whether your here or not , Heres a tip WE DON'T your not missed ever here A and L or any other site that you plaque with your nonsense , I am glad that you were gone , but now your back , why don't you go stand in front of the morror and take some more muscle pics , you and prentice 110 can takes turns ####ing each other in the ### ....


 
It would be pretty funny to see those two pics side by side... jim morrison, and the nipple rings one, that is... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## prentice110

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought that you officially retired , your a pathetic loser that your stalking looking for people who care whether your here or not , Heres a tip WE DON'T your not missed ever here A and L or any other site that you plaque with your nonsense , I am glad that you were gone , but now your back , why don't you go stand in front of the morror and take some more muscle pics , you and prentice 110 can takes turns ####ing each other in the ### ....


 
just when I thought I could calm down and try to act like a normal automaton droid, you gotta go throw my handle in with this ####. Bring it mulch boy! JK LOL .... any-hoo, yesterday we finaly got the yard sit-ee-ated. We had a s250 bobber catter on loan so we moved all the spitters and conveyer over, scraped up the crap underneath tossed it in the tub grind pile and check out this setup, gotta GFX verticle spliter next to a conveyer with one of those roofing truck conveyers laying on the end of the other one, and at the oppisite end of that is a Lickity with a table, so the lickity and Lil Bobby JR crack down big rounds, push em on the horizontl convo, they get shifted over to the other guy who dices em down and up they go. 2 guys cut and split over 10 face today. 5 hour (lazy)day. Sorry if your not intrested but this is a whadya do 2day thread so Y not? Treeclimber101? Go back to school.:hmm3grin2orange: Nipple rings? 4 real? Ew!


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> It would be pretty funny to see those two pics side by side... jim morrison, and the nipple rings one, that is... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
watch it there buddy:taped:


----------



## treeman82

Started looking into helis today. Suprisingly cheap, except for the mobilization fee that is.


----------



## TreeAce

Did a big three lead maple that uprooted and fell into a couple oaks. It was tricky. Old school tree work. There was no getting a crane or a lift close enough. Ankle deep water in spots which was lovely. I did get to use every rope on the truck which was pretty sweet. Now they are all hanging from broom handles in my garage. It was a muddy mess but we got it done. I think an extra 100 bill is in order for each of my guys for this one.


----------



## treemandan

I made it back to this reclamation job I have been working on, this was the first day back since April 22 when I had my knee scoped.


----------



## treemandan

I guess I should have taken some before pics. Here is the one tree I did today.


----------



## treemandan

So use your imagination and think what it looked like before the 3500.00. 
Of course there was a nice old rusty wire fence in there.


----------



## treeslayer

tree MDS said:


> Hmmm.... anger management perhaps??
> 
> I mean jeezus.. it's not like OD don't talk enough #### to 101 deserve a piece back! What're you everybody's big brother or some ####?? .. with all due respect, of course..


 
good point, thanks. I deleted it. I'm from the south, we get riled up over our friends......


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> good point, thanks. I deleted it. I'm from the south, we get riled up over our friends......



Was just an observation. it's all good! 

Nice looking job dano. Good to hear you back up and running again!


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> I made it back to this reclamation job I have been working on, this was the first day back since April 22 when I had my knee scoped.


 
Nice work tmd, It tore my acl skiing a few years back and it was not an easy recovery, knee injurys suck. Nice pics, I forgot how bad the vines are in new england I'll take all day rain over all day vines any day.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought that you officially retired , your a pathetic loser that your stalking looking for people who care whether your here or not , Heres a tip WE DON'T your not missed ever here A and L or any other site that you plaque with your nonsense , I am glad that you were gone , but now your back , why don't you go stand in front of the mirror and take some more muscle pics , you and prentice 110 can takes turns ####ing each other in the ### ....


 
you gonna post any pics of the landscaping you doing or what? how many yards of mulch did you toss out the barrel today while the men were working in the trees above you? 4 or 5 barrels till you went on a donut run?

101. treeclimber101. what a crock of chit. guy spreads mulch. no wonder all your crap fits in a landscape trailer. lol

you want to bring prentice into this? ok. i compare your treework and skill and company to the way prentice drinks and acts when drunk. now we all tied in. and don't hate on the flex shot you round pile of hot wet dog chit. you can be jealous, i'll allow that. from the recent enough pictures ive seen of you, i don't blame ya.

see this party that i went to the other day.... people were looking for me. wanted to meet me. find out who oldirty was. any one ever ask about you eddie? i didn't think so. guess who else spent some fair time with me, eddie, talking shop. you know running crane and doing tree work and whatnot. the world's favorite climber. does he even know who you are, eddie? he from your state..... thats what i figured. you just a really small fish in a really big pond.

enjoy the weedwacking eddie. and when you done edging the beds and pulling the dandelions i bet the patio could use a little blow to get the grass clippings.

and make sure you tarp your truck when you driving too. no one likes leafs and grass landing on their car driving behind you.


keep in mind, eddie. when i go to arbor related places people know who i am before i get there. i guess you wouldn't understand that though would ya.

ya big stiff.


----------



## oldirty

oh, and i made 2k on a side job yesterday.


----------



## deevo

Treeclimber 57 and I just got back from a road trip in Ricky trees neck of the woods. Insurance contract I have landed us 2.5 hours away in St. Catherines (near Niagara Falls) for the week-end. They got hit with high winds last Thursday. I'll post some pics later. Crane work 2 days straight.


----------



## oldirty

treeslayer said:


> good point, thanks. I deleted it. I'm from the south, we get riled up over our friends......


 
what's this about?


----------



## prentice110

oldirty said:


> what's this about?


 
Thats what I wanna know. [email protected], good jobber! Nice to see your able to get out there again. I did some bids after my last post. I was worried about the first one. I really wanted to get 2K for it, but was real worried about getting underbid cuz they said they got me out the phone book, and I waved to a Mexi land scraper that I know who does tree work on the super cheap, when he drove by. The ho said oh you know Tino, he did our patio. Oh ####. Well, I thought about it real hard and realized I could do the whole job by myself in a day if I had Arborpros mini ramp chiptruck. All that in mind I told them 1700. They said when can you do it. After that my balls got bigger and told the next guy 1100 for something Julio would do for 700. I dont care if I get it cuz its a long enuf ride to piss me off at the pump. Its nice to have the phone ring. Im a diferent person when I have something to do. P.S. there were to many good posts to hit the like button on in the last page or 2. Thank you guys for your thoughts and comments(to the ones that were supportive.) I know right and wrong, good and evil. I just dont feel like the rest of the world does most of the time and I cant change anything. Pisses me off. Everybodies in a big flippin hurry to go nowhere these days. Tensions high, spirits are low. Me, Im mostly bored. I dont know how to not work. This is the longest Ive gone without wokin since I was 13-14.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Why are you still here, OD?
Can't give it up!?
Jeff


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> Why are you still here, OD?
> Can't give it up!?
> Jeff


 
Why Jeff, it is kinda addictive. Genuflections are funny.  Think this guy ate too much hot sauce


----------



## mr. holden wood

oldirty said:


> you gonna post any pics of the landscaping you doing or what? how many yards of mulch did you toss out the barrel today while the men were working in the trees above you? 4 or 5 barrels till you went on a donut run?
> 
> 101. treeclimber101. what a crock of chit. guy spreads mulch. no wonder all your crap fits in a landscape trailer. lol
> 
> you want to bring prentice into this? ok. i compare your treework and skill and company to the way prentice drinks and acts when drunk. now we all tied in. and don't hate on the flex shot you round pile of hot wet dog chit. you can be jealous, i'll allow that. from the recent enough pictures ive seen of you, i don't blame ya.
> 
> see this party that i went to the other day.... people were looking for me. wanted to meet me. find out who oldirty was. any one ever ask about you eddie? i didn't think so. guess who else spent some fair time with me, eddie, talking shop. you know running crane and doing tree work and whatnot. the world's favorite climber. does he even know who you are, eddie? he from your state..... thats what i figured. you just a really small fish in a really big pond.
> 
> enjoy the weedwacking eddie. and when you done edging the beds and pulling the dandelions i bet the patio could use a little blow to get the grass clippings.
> 
> and make sure you tarp your truck when you driving too. no one likes leafs and grass landing on their car driving behind you.
> 
> 
> keep in mind, eddie. when i go to arbor related places people know who i am before i get there. i guess you wouldn't understand that though would ya.
> 
> ya big stiff.


 
Jealousy is the most sincere form of flattery. What do you care what this mulch chucker is doing as a self proclaimed "tree killing celebrity". You guys have been going back and forth since I joined this site, it's time to let it go.


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> Jealousy is the most sincere form of flattery. What do you care what this mulch chucker is doing as a self proclaimed "tree killing celebrity". You guys have been going back and forth since I joined this site, it's time to let it go.


 
Its impression or copying or sumthan. Glad to see you back, I thought they scared you off. I would kill for Dirtiy's job, problem is I'd be bored to death after a month or so. I need variety. Plus poor guy would get let go after they had me there. Sorry Justin, this polock said he'd do it for less $ and he doesnt want to get paid for ot. JKLOL. Cant get too spoiled.


----------



## mr. holden wood

prentice110 said:


> Its impression or copying or sumthan. Glad to see you back, I thought they scared you off. I would kill for Dirtiy's job, problem is I'd be bored to death after a month or so. I need variety. Plus poor guy would get let go after they had me there. Sorry Justin, this polock said he'd do it for less $ and he doesnt want to get paid for ot. JKLOL. Cant get too spoiled.


 
I run a four man crew five days a week. It's day in and day out of trash talking and I love it, this site can't offend me. We push eachother to work harder, faster and are better arborists beacause of it. This site is a magnifying glass for the underemployed and overly emotional arborist. Kind of like the "days of our lives" for the stay at home climber. If anyone on this site takes thing's seriouslly you're most likely not getting enough climb time.


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> I run a four man crew five days a week. It's day in and day out of trash talking and I love it, this site can't offend me. We push eachother to work harder, faster and are better arborists beacause of it. This site is a magnifying glass for the underemployed and overly emotional arborist. Kind of like the "days of our lives" for the stay at home climber. If anyone on this site takes thing's seriouslly you're most likely not getting enough climb time.


 
Ehhhh, yes and no. We all have our reasons. For some its networking, others a social outlet. I could fathom a need here and there to communicate for some who accually have a brain in this profession, due to a lack of being able to do that in a certain area. I take it half serious and try to entertain when I can. We all have our reasons for being here, but dont go on a ridiculous snap judgement like that , cuz dude, you here to. PS, I gotta lotta pics I wish you all could see. ! dee's daze, I gun figger out howta post um'..... @ VET, You said you lived in Lake Forest, just curious, you ever know the old Scottish guy that ran the park district? He used to always say, "Nayer ah straigt branch ona Burr Oak" Pops loved em. Surely hes been dead for many.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> I run a four man crew five days a week. It's day in and day out of trash talking and I love it, this site can't offend me. We push eachother to work harder, faster and are better arborists beacause of it. This site is a magnifying glass for the underemployed and overly emotional arborist. Kind of like the "days of our lives" for the stay at home climber. If anyone on this site takes thing's seriouslly you're most likely not getting enough climb time.


 
Yeah, it's a tough decision... do we work five days a week for your pay, or one for ourselves.. with the hope of netting maybe a months worth of your pay in a week?? 

I personally have no problem with you holden (in fact, you're okay in my book) - but till you grow some balls, go out and try running your own show, finding your own work, equipment, employees etc., maybe you should shut the #### up about who has too much time on their hands, and is a "stay at home climber" etc.! I, for one, am getting sick of the same old jab.. especially when you know not what you speak of! we can all climb. Any one of us could take a job working for the man. Some of us chose to go to war instead. There are sacrifices envolved there.. not climbing every day is sometimes part of that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, it's a tough decision... do we work five days a week for your pay, or one for ourselves.. with the hope of netting maybe a months worth of your pay in a week??
> 
> I personally have no problem with you holden (in fact, you're okay in my book) - but till you grow some balls, go out and try running your own show, finding your own work, equipment, employees etc., maybe you should shut the #### up about who has too much time on their hands, and is a "stay at home climber" etc.! I, for one, am getting sick of the same old jab.. especially when you know not what you speak of! we can all climb. Any one of us could take a job working for the man. Some of us chose to go to war instead. There are sacrifices envolved there.. not climbing every day is sometimes part of that.


 
can i get an amen......................AMEN!


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> you gonna post any pics of the landscaping you doing or what? how many yards of mulch did you toss out the barrel today while the men were working in the trees above you? 4 or 5 barrels till you went on a donut run?
> 
> 101. treeclimber101. what a crock of chit. guy spreads mulch. no wonder all your crap fits in a landscape trailer. lol
> 
> you want to bring prentice into this? ok. i compare your treework and skill and company to the way prentice drinks and acts when drunk. now we all tied in. and don't hate on the flex shot you round pile of hot wet dog chit. you can be jealous, i'll allow that. from the recent enough pictures ive seen of you, i don't blame ya.
> 
> see this party that i went to the other day.... people were looking for me. wanted to meet me. find out who oldirty was. any one ever ask about you eddie? i didn't think so. guess who else spent some fair time with me, eddie, talking shop. you know running crane and doing tree work and whatnot. the world's favorite climber. does he even know who you are, eddie? he from your state..... thats what i figured. you just a really small fish in a really big pond.
> 
> enjoy the weedwacking eddie. and when you done edging the beds and pulling the dandelions i bet the patio could use a little blow to get the grass clippings.
> 
> and make sure you tarp your truck when you driving too. no one likes leafs and grass landing on their car driving behind you.
> 
> 
> keep in mind, eddie. when i go to arbor related places people know who i am before i get there. i guess you wouldn't understand that though would ya.
> 
> ya big stiff.


 
Yea people know who you are Justin , just like when you were gonna visit beowulfs jobsite and his boss said if your gonna have that "SCUM" anywhere near my site your gone , thats exactly how I want to be greeted at a party .. I don't care if Mark knows me or not being a celebrity doesn't pay my bills ... This will go as far as you want it too, I can't stand you period your a liar MR. IT'S UP TOO YOU , but your back because your lonely and no one even noticed you were gone , Hey wheres the technique video D head??


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeAce said:


> No booze or drugs since 11/10/07. I was emotionally drained and causing far more harm (emotional) to people than I realized. I had tried control drinking but it was a joke for me. I hated it. In desperation I decided to try a "12 step program". Figured I had nothin much left to lose. Glad I did. My life is far better today than I even thought would be possible. If I can do it I figure anyone can. As long as they are willing to accept defeat and follow a simple program.


 
That's awesome. I do not want to debate it either, I can see a bit from all sides.

I can see MDS's point about AA too, but I do think sometimes accepting defeat doesn't always lead to _being_ defeated, and indeed shouldn't. Sometimes, in certain situations, it's perhaps the only way to victory. And that concept has manifold applications in many aspects of life. Fear of failure, weakness, or defeat can in fact sometimes lead to the very thing we wish to avoid the most. And bouncing back from a loss is often as much a part of the victory celebration as the victory itself.

At any rate, my wife was on about nutrition in relation to the whole thing the other day. As usual it took a couple of days for it to sink in and make its way around to me. I couldn't be bothered at the time about it, but here is a link to an interesting approach that may help some guys out:

Seven Weeks to Sobriety: The Proven Program to Fight Alcoholism through Nutrition 

Just wanted to throw that out there, it seems to bridge a gap that is often left unattended by counseling, and peer groups. Not that they are without their place for a season.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Just got off the phone with altec. Guy said something about "that section (for the lower boom function?) of the valve block is $759.49 -with a four week wait! They also sell what they call a "spring kit", which is just what I was thinking I needed. That goes for $47.49. I had it overnighted for an extra $25. Fingers crossed on this one!!



Wow, UPS and altec aint screwing around! 

Looks like I got a nice little project for today! Sweet.

See if it works..


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> Did a big three lead maple that uprooted and fell into a couple oaks. It was tricky. Old school tree work. There was no getting a crane or a lift close enough. Ankle deep water in spots which was lovely. I did get to use every rope on the truck which was pretty sweet. Now they are all hanging from broom handles in my garage. It was a muddy mess but we got it done. I think an extra 100 bill is in order for each of my guys for this one.


Ace. One of your neighbors wants his tree cut down AND you can keep the wood and make a lot of money with it. Better jump on it quick.
Phil
Oak tree removal=free wood


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Just got off the phone with altec. Guy said something about "that section (for the lower boom function?) of the valve block is $759.49 -with a four week wait! They also sell what they call a "spring kit", which is just what I was thinking I needed. That goes for $47.49. I had it overnighted for an extra $25. Fingers crossed on this one!!



Man, for such an annoying thing, that seemed so potentially expensive, that was the easiest thing I ever fixed!

Leo could have almost done it without me! lol.


----------



## TreeAce

Small Wood said:


> Ace. One of your neighbors wants his tree cut down AND you can keep the wood and make a lot of money with it. Better jump on it quick.
> Phil
> Oak tree removal=free wood


LMAO!!! dude...that is totally awesome, I love it! 

If someone wants to...get the address...please. I am leary of the guy having my email...my name...which could just get outa hand as far as, ya know..leading him on kinda thing. As if by asking for address is the same as actually thinking about it. He could tell someone. U guys know what i mean. But this could be worth keeping a half n eye on! Thanks Smallwood!


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> LMAO!!! dude...that is totally awesome, I love it!
> 
> If someone wants to...get the address...please. I am leary of the guy having my email...my name...which could just get outa hand as far as, ya know..leading him on kinda thing. As if by asking for address is the same as actually thinking about it. He could tell someone. U guys know what i mean. But this could be worth keeping a half n eye on! Thanks Smallwood!


I think I'll skip. I'm tempted to get the address but last week I ran a CS ad that read "If you want your trees cut down in exchange for firewood, please email me. I'd like to come knock on your head and see if it's hollow" I got a few indignant and a few crazy emails and then CS pulled my ad. If you look at the tree in the photo it has once fresh cut showing on a low limb. I'm guessing someone tried the first limb with a ladder and thought better of it. I didn't want you missing out on the big firewood bucks.
Phil


----------



## treemandan

*Oh for #### sake!*

Really a ##### of a day:

For one, I had to get out of bed. I don't know if any of you have ever done that, I have to say it sucks.

So at 8:30 the water conditioner guy comes by and drops of a bunch of crap for the water conditioners. No problem there so I head to my post operation checkup. The surgeon comes in and tells me a stupid blonde joke, feels me up and walks out offering no consulation to any of the questions I asked him. I am like " Uhh, Ok... I guess"
So I am making good time getting to that cracked poplar til I get home to this Armenian Ray Ramano type who is just being a pain in the ass. He is playing me against another service and wants me to come back once more to give a price on another tree. He isn't that much of a chowder head, its his stuttering Ray Ramano dialect that make me want to bury a axe in his skull.
So I finally make it back, meet up with the new kid and get to the cracked poplar. Man! That was tough!. Poor kid just couldn't distinguish the thin blue rope from the orange porta-wrap. I had it rigged and ready to go and had told him to tie on the thin blue rope to my climb line, he dissassembles the orange port-wrap and ties that on. He doesn't know how to put it back on so now he has to take wraps on the trunk which made that job maddening.
When I told him to unwrap the thin blue rope from the tree he went and started unwrapping the thick blue rope from the silver porty. Considering that what was holding up the tree I about freaked as I was spiked into the cracked trunk.
Sure I did some funny things in my day, maybe I will tell you all about them BUT I don't understand it when you say " walk to the tree directly in front of you" and the person turns 90 degrees and starts walking to a tree that isn't even on the property.
Well, it was a pain with the kid taking wraps on the tree but it only took a few hours to have it down and chipped. There is still a little pole standing and a load of logs to get out but I just couldn't take anymore than that for the day. I actually used a full tank in the saw which is rare for me. Everything else worked out well, I went up srt, tied in on about 5 inch dia which was perfect to send the tops out through the canopies of the other trees. Spear chucking its called, nothing huge and it all dropped through right behind the chipper. 
Then put on my spikes and hammered the trunk. I dumped a few pieces on the lowering line then chunked the trunk til I could notch it at the bottom without undue difficulty.
Really though, on the ground I told the kid what was up, what line to tie on, what the orange porty was for, not to touch the silver porty with the thick blue rope. When I realized he took the orange porty off and tied it to the very end on my climbing line I knew I was in for a treat and don't think for a minute I would have the kid do something he had never done before.Its not like I have him down there running saws and chipping. He just needed to tie on a few things and lower a few hunks of tree. He will be allright, just new at it, thinking to much, don't know where to stand. I had reservations about bringing him on this job, it would have been a breeze had he not undone that orange porty.


----------



## TreeAce

Small Wood said:


> I think I'll skip. I'm tempted to get the address but last week I ran a CS ad that read "If you want your trees cut down in exchange for firewood, please email me. I'd like to come knock on your head and see if it's hollow" I got a few indignant and a few crazy emails and then CS pulled my ad. If you look at the tree in the photo it has once fresh cut showing on a low limb. I'm guessing someone tried the first limb with a ladder and thought better of it. I didn't want you missing out on the big firewood bucks.
> Phil


 
Ya thats oak! VERY valuable, just ask my brother in law...he knows a guy who had a tree next door to a fellow who cut wood for a guy who has a splitter and then this other guy they know buys wood all the time from a guy who just goes around makin a TON of money from firewood. or somthin like that :bang: I will get that address though. Thanks agian for thinking of me Smallwood...now THATS networking!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Wow, UPS and altec aint screwing around!
> 
> Looks like I got a nice little project for today! Sweet.
> 
> See if it works..


 And those parts were how much ? lol I like the sleeping dog wheel chock , mine is a sleeping cat....


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Man, for such an annoying thing, that seemed so potentially expensive, that was the easiest thing I ever fixed!
> 
> Leo could have almost done it without me! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> now if you could just figure out how to get your pics to show up!
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> Really a ##### of a day:
> 
> For one, I had to get out of bed. I don't know if any of you have ever done that, I have to say it sucks.
> 
> So at 8:30 the water conditioner guy comes by and drops of a bunch of crap for the water conditioners. No problem there so I head to my post operation checkup. The surgeon comes in and tells me a stupid blonde joke, feels me up and walks out offering no consulation to any of the questions I asked him. I am like " Uhh, Ok... I guess"
> So I am making good time getting to that cracked poplar til I get home to this Armenian Ray Ramano type who is just being a pain in the ass. He is playing me against another service and wants me to come back once more to give a price on another tree. He isn't that much of a chowder head, its his stuttering Ray Ramano dialect that make me want to bury a axe in his skull.
> So I finally make it back, meet up with the new kid and get to the cracked poplar. Man! That was tough!. Poor kid just couldn't distinguish the thin blue rope from the orange porta-wrap. I had it rigged and ready to go and had told him to tie on the thin blue rope to my climb line, he dissassembles the orange port-wrap and ties that on. He doesn't know how to put it back on so now he has to take wraps on the trunk which made that job maddening.
> When I told him to unwrap the thin blue rope from the tree he went and started unwrapping the thick blue rope from the silver porty. Considering that what was holding up the tree I about freaked as I was spiked into the cracked trunk.
> Sure I did some funny things in my day, maybe I will tell you all about them BUT I don't understand it when you say " walk to the tree directly in front of you" and the person turns 90 degrees and starts walking to a tree that isn't even on the property.
> Well, it was a pain with the kid taking wraps on the tree but it only took a few hours to have it down and chipped. There is still a little pole standing and a load of logs to get out but I just couldn't take anymore than that for the day. I actually used a full tank in the saw which is rare for me. Everything else worked out well, I went up srt, tied in on about 5 inch dia which was perfect to send the tops out through the canopies of the other trees. Spear chucking its called, nothing huge and it all dropped through right behind the chipper.
> Then put on my spikes and hammered the trunk. I dumped a few pieces on the lowering line then chunked the trunk til I could notch it at the bottom without undue difficulty.
> Really though, on the ground I told the kid what was up, what line to tie on, what the orange porty was for, not to touch the silver porty with the thick blue rope. When I realized he took the orange porty off and tied it to the very end on my climbing line I knew I was in for a treat and don't think for a minute I would have the kid do something he had never done before.Its not like I have him down there running saws and chipping. He just needed to tie on a few things and lower a few hunks of tree. He will be allright, just new at it, thinking to much, don't know where to stand. I had reservations about bringing him on this job, it would have been a breeze had he not undone that orange porty.


 
the DAN has made my head spin. somebody PLEASE, pour MT DEW on his keyboard....lol


----------



## prentice110

I went directly to the last post. Dave I almost wet myself readin that. Clam truck action. Should I call tonite? Gonna Read for a bit


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, for such an annoying thing, that seemed so potentially expensive, that was the easiest thing I ever fixed!
> 
> Leo could have almost done it without me! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> now if you could just figure out how to get your pics to show up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point, they'll just switch it up again as soon as I figure it out... I almost think they want it to be a pita! lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> can i get an amen......................AMEN!


 Amen.


Small Wood said:


> Ace. One of your neighbors wants his tree cut down AND you can keep the wood and make a lot of money with it. Better jump on it quick.
> Phil
> Oak tree removal=free wood


 Sad part is some dumbass might get killed taken him up on it. More could be said but it'd be a waste of time. We all know.


tree MDS said:


> Man, for such an annoying thing, that seemed so potentially expensive, that was the easiest thing I ever fixed!
> 
> Leo could have almost done it without me! lol.


 Holy hose hell batman!
Whatta frigin nitemare. Did they loop the whole friggin hydro system into that? Too much. Im a big fan of K.I.S.S.. Keep it simple stupid. Flippin Altec. I wont get started. sorry guys , been a year. tryin to calm down_______________oh, Dan , God bless you, you must have the patience of a saint. When I had that kinda help , I'd burn out the rope flyin down , shove em out the way sceamin bout how to do it, and run back up all in a matter of seconds. I think thats why I started goin grey at 24. Take it easy on that knee. I mean that.


----------



## treeman82

Got off to a late start this morning, didn't get onto the job till almost 10. Figured no problem though, just an apple tree to TD and a few branches on a maple tree.

Get over there, took 2 hrs to get the apple down! Good thing I brought the big orchard ladder! Over a couple of fences and plantings. No problems to speak of, other than hitting a horseshoe while cutting down the last of the stick with the 460. Lady comes out, we talk, yeah go ahead and get the half dozen small hangers out of the red maple... and while you're at it take down this one leader on a sugar maple that's right in a flower bed. Oh, and let's get rid of this walnut down in the swamp (300' from where the truck was parked) I had to draw the line somewhere, and said we'll comeback for that. Finally get the maple branches down, help my buddy to chip up this nasty pile of junk he had while he was working there. Go to dump the chips at a nearby spot that my buddy needed them at for an upcoming landscape job, HO comes out as I am backing into the driveway... "that's too much material." Ok, no problem... take off to this other spot across town. Get back, said to heck with it, I had the keys to the machine... load up the logs. The chip box was FULL... has to be close to a cord of wood on there, only half a dozen small pieces of maple, the rest is from the apple tree. Ok, no room to put things in the truck safely, thank goodness we just put a bigger toolbox on the chipper this weekend... loaded it to the gills with gear. The rest of the tools we made spots for... 

Going back tomorrow to pick up some items that I didn't have room for, and to deal with a neighbor who wants some work done too.


----------



## ropensaddle

Thrashed ten big oaks down today. Went at it like I was thirty still ,paying for it now
I have made some long awaited gross this week If I don't fall apart things will get good quick. Gotta grapple four loads for another bus tomorrow. Then two or so for mine should be another 2 to 3k day oh I love good money!


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> the DAN has made my head spin. somebody PLEASE, pour MT DEW on his keyboard....lol


 
There was a lady landscraper there, I knew she was thinking I was freaking out and hollering but I really wasn't. Sure I was up 90 feet making sure the kid could hear me and I did go off a little over that orange porty versus the blue rope episode. Hell I wasn't coming down to have a conversation with the kid so I asked him if was color blind, well hollered it actually. I don't know where he got the idea to unwrap the big bull rope that was supporting the whole thing, glad I had most of the weight off when he did that. Before I went up I went over all the proceedures and told him not to touch the support rope.
I had also shown him how to tie things on with 2 halfhitches, I guess he knows the importance of that cause the 5 gallon bucket that my spikes were in came loose and about drove him down. Not good and when he tied it on again and I told him to use two knots he still only put one in. 
Its was go time with this tree so I went. The kid is allright, his feelings aren't hurt. I understand this stuff is complex , especially to newbies, though its simple to me. 

This tree was 100 foot , I put it down almost as easy as squashing a bug. Its not as bad as it might look, came out of there nicely even with the agonies I had.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

*Pain in the Ash....*

Small apple, small mulberry, and 24" dbh ash removal right next to the house foundation today along with some three year old ice storm damage removed from a co-dominate ash.

The co-dom is trash, but they wanted to enjoy it a bit longer so I made it look "decent" with what I had to work with.

The ash removal near the house already destroyed the concrete patio that was poured around it :msp_rolleyes: and was starting to cave in the foundation. 

Gotta love the cleanup on an unkempt ash..lol.

I quoted this one fairly cheap because they are friends with my wife and it was like a month and a half ago. I was about ready to forget about it, and rebid it if they ever called back, but I had mercy. Still came out pretty good for a day's worth of work. No 2 to 3K like good ol rope, but still beat a "foreman's week" in a day at friend's winter rates.

In addition, I'm heading to their other farm tomorrow afternoon to bid some more work. I'll be able to swing by and visit an ol boy from up that way that's wanting some planting done at the same time. With gas at 4 bucks plus, getting a two for one shot is a bit of happiness especially if I can combine the two jobs into one day.

Sometimes a little patience pay dividends. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like another rain day here. Had a big Norway Maple to do but it's just nasty and cold out. Tomorrow and Friday look beautiful though so no biggie.


----------



## treemandan

I think I could have gotten better service if I had just went to McDonalds for my knee surgery. Its not like the meat the doctors cut off you don't go there anyway. In fact, drive through surgery is on the horizon. You will be able to get a roid cut off yer pucker hole and while you are getting your ass sewn back up they will cook it up and sell it back to you for lunch.
It was " funny" the last time I went in my post -op checkup. They always give you a sheet to fill out with your information. They say " there have been some changes and we need you to fill this out"
The one old guy in there was like " NO! I did it last week!" But they still tried to get him to fill it out. I am not going to fill them out anymore either. They sure like to change things, like every week. Its bull####, nothing has changed since the dawn of time. I think they use the infomation they get from you, they sell it. They say they don't and its illegal but I am sure they found a way. 
At the one office they have a line painted on the floor in front of the reception counter that you are suppose to wait behind like the sign says. Boy! If you cross that line before you are supposed to you are gonna be in trouble! They just might throw you in solitary confinment. 
They one dude got yelled at, I hollered back " what the Hell is this, Jail?" They got rid of the line at the counter. 
Then the phone numbers and the network always change and you can barely get a person to talk to. They are relying on voice mail and things like " push one to have yer colon scraped". 
Hey, if you think I am an ####### who don't give a #### you should meet the man who shot me full of dope then drilled into my leg. I really don't want to hear blonde jokes from a surgeon when I have questions I want answered. I am not even sure my knee will get better, I mean if the cartilege is missing how is the bone adema going to heal? Just because the doctor says " it will be fine " , tells a stupid joke and walks out? Jeez, I give more time to my tree work clients and all they usually care about is if its gonna cost more than 50 bucks.
Allright, even though they told me not I am gonna chop up one of these head pills they gave me and snort the mother####er. TOP OF THE WORLD MA!


----------



## treeslayer

the DAN obviously knows the crucial factor in proper pain management with prescription narcotics.....

crush and snort....:hmm3grin2orange:

hopefully he's getting Dilaudid......


----------



## treeslayer

had a thunderstorm early this morning, (rare here) and steady, pesky rain......knew I should have taken down that big dead oak yesterday while the sun was shining.......:msp_sneaky: lady even had cash.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> Amen.
> 
> Sad part is some dumbass might get killed taken him up on it. More could be said but it'd be a waste of time. We all know.
> 
> Holy hose hell batman!
> Whatta frigin nitemare. Did they loop the whole friggin hydro system into that? Too much. Im a big fan of K.I.S.S.. Keep it simple stupid. Flippin Altec. I wont get started. sorry guys , been a year. tryin to calm down_______________oh, Dan , God bless you, you must have the patience of a saint. When I had that kinda help , I'd burn out the rope flyin down , shove em out the way sceamin bout how to do it, and run back up all in a matter of seconds. I think thats why I started goin grey at 24. Take it easy on that knee. I mean that.


 
I don't know about being saintly but I try. I don't make the switch to lunatic and go nuts on people until I have truly realized they are not able to be present to the things they said they would be present to.
That's a key word, present, being present to the real situation, the cause of all fights, arguements and misunderstanding. Most people are present to their interpretation of a situation and act on those interpretations without realizing the other guy is thinking " this guy ain't all there, he doesn't get it, he must be stupid". I do it but I do try very hard to be present to the big picture. Finding the right people to be present to get things done right is very tough especially in this business. I mean what normal person would/could be totally present to doing this work?
The thing with this new kid is that he wants to be present but doesn't know how. Its not like he is resisting and fighting back, making up stories about what an ####### I am to be hollering. He just needs more training and experiance.
People will make up stories why they shouldn't/couldn't be totally present to a situation and then they are not working together but they have to work to survive so they live by their made up stories. Since we know the stories we have made up and live are in fact bull#### we are at war with ourselves because inside of every human their is a need to be real. Being real has nothing to do with made up stories.
We all do it, me to. Like the stories I made up about the doctors, I have now conviced myself that the world sucks with my stories and am now being in a non-productive way. Right now, if someone wanted to talk to me I would tell them to #### off, the last thing I want is to hear someone else's bull#### stories or have to deal with someone's " wrong impression" of me.
Take for instance the story I tell myself everytime I see a truck with ECONOMY, AFFORDABLE, CHEAP on the side of it. The stories themselves are bull#### but they are made up of some things that are real, the rest we add to sound good, to make sense, to make yourself appealing. We arrange the context so it makes sense. Economy Tree Service - those three words are actually a very big story and its a bull#### story made from half what is real and half what isn't and half from something we heard somebody else say.


----------



## treeslayer

Rainy day recreation

I'm gonna take this Specialized S Works M4 Race bike out on some muddy trails and get dirty.........we have awesome trails in Williamsburg.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> had a thunderstorm early this morning, (rare here) and steady, pesky rain......knew I should have taken down that big dead oak yesterday while the sun was shining.......:msp_sneaky: lady even had cash.


 
Slayer I got to teach you to make hay while the suns shining


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Slayer I got to teach you to make hay while the suns shining


 
Heading out for number three load lol


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> the DAN obviously knows the crucial factor in proper pain management with prescription narcotics.....
> 
> crush and snort....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> hopefully he's getting Dilaudid......


 
The reason I hate the word " manage" is the same I hate the name Economy Tree Service.
The word manage means to control or cope with. Its used in the context of " pain management" " anger management"
My shrink gives me tons of ways to manage my anger. The thing is I don't want to manage it, I want it gone. I don't want to manage my pain, I want it gone. Hell, if i did what my shrink said I would be walking around all day counting to ten and breathing deeply. People would ask what I was doing, I'd say, " managing my anger". They would ask me why I was angry, I would say " cause this management bull#### is to much work for to little results" 
Go to the root. The more management you heap on a problem the more problems you have managing the management.To me management is a form of ellusive , and often unauthentic, manipulation... especially when it comes to managing people.
And everybody gets all up in arms when they see someone who is angery, distraught, having a breakdown. They defy another person's anger, they tell themselves a story about how to be angry is wrong and they shouldn't have to be a part of it. The truth is everybody gets pissed and the easiest, fastest, most productive way to soothe an angry person is to acknowledge thier anger and be a part of it. You say " Oh, I see you are getting pissed, I get pissed too, its OK, I get it. Is there something I can do to help, is there a reason you would be mad at me?"
Try that on. It would open up a door to a intimate conversation most people are afraid of, never thought possible and it would go right to the root.

When my wife was pregnant I was working on a crew. We had switched trucks and I left my phone in another truck that wasn't with us anymore.
We were eating lunch when I realized I didn't have my phone so I told the bawss. He didn't seem to be very present to my urgency when I told him I needed my phone and I needed it now so I layed into him but he made no moves to go get my phone. 
We got into it pretty well, I said some things, he said some things and we both got pissed. Sure, I expected him to drop everything and go get my dam phone, its what I would have done. He tried to manage the situation instead of just going to the root. Yes, I wanted my phone, I had a dam good reason to want it and without it I couldn't be present to the jobsite.
Sure I could have made up a story about how everything would be allright, that since the guy was paying me I should do what he tells me, that I was being a baby about the situation. I am sure those are the stories he told himself about me. 
He ended up going to get my phone but only after he fed me his stories about how I was being which only fueled the fire. I gave him my stories which only fueled the fire. None of it helped, the only real things that were going on was that I was scared my wife was going into labor and we had a job to get done. 
Go to the root, get the phone. The phone was the root of the situation, I was using it to manage my fear of my wife's needs.
Do you want to manage pain or do you want to manage to get rid of the pain? Context is very powerful and often misconstrued.
People think I am ####head when I am working because I don't say " could you please tie on that saw, thank you", I say ( in an aggressive tone condusive to the work I am performing) " Tie on that saw and get out of the way!" Now people's feelings are hurt because the stories they have made up and try to live by tell them that anyone who talks to them like that is a ####head. So more stories have to be made up to continue living when the fact is I am not a ####head because before I climbed up there I said " just because it appears that I am yelling at you it doesn't mean I am yelling at you". 
I usually elaborate on that, I tell them what is going on for me to be yelling. I have to be heard clearly from 80 feet and a lot of noise, sometimes when I am trying to communicate with the people down there I get jabbed in the eye and that may make me put some emphasis on my words. And yes, sometimes I get pissed when I have to keep repeating myself. 
When I realize that a person is being guided by his pre-concieved stories and notions about how things are supposed to be and not being authentically present to the situation and there is nothing I can do about because i got a face full of tree that I am supposed to be " managing" I get pissed and let it show.
Its does little good . Some people you just can't reach. You would have to take away all their stories, tell them what is happening is just happening and to either be present to what is happening and deal with it with integrity and authenticity or get the #### out. I used to think by me telling the bawss his guys were jokers, so was he and quitting was how I was being authentic and having integrity. I still kind of feel that way because those guys were not present to the situation. The situation is tree work, lets not kid ourselves with stories. Be present to that or #### off.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Slayer I got to teach you to make hay while the suns shining


 
no doubt. 

The ROPE has got it going on, let me git a little of that gravy....:help:


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> The reason I hate the word " manage" is the same I hate the name Economy Tree Service.
> The word manage means to control or cope with. Its used in the context of " pain management" " anger management"
> My shrink gives me tons of ways to manage my anger. The thing is I don't want to manage it, I want it gone. I don't want to manage my pain, I want it gone. Hell, if i did what my shrink said I would be walking around all day counting to ten and breathing deeply. People would ask what I was doing, I'd say, " managing my anger". They would ask me why I was angry, I would say " cause this management bull#### is to much work for to little results"
> Go to the root. The more management you heap on a problem the more problems you have managing the management.To me management is a form of ellusive , and often unauthentic, manipulation... especially when it comes to managing people.
> And everybody gets all up in arms when they see someone who is angery, distraught, having a breakdown. They defy another person's anger, they tell themselves a story about how to be angry is wrong and they shouldn't have to be a part of it. The truth is everybody gets pissed and the easiest, fastest, most productive way to soothe an angry person is to acknowledge thier anger and be a part of it. You say " Oh, I see you are getting pissed, I get pissed too, its OK, I get it. Is there something I can do to help, is there a reason you would be mad at me?"
> Try that on.
> 
> When my wife was pregnant I was working on a crew. We had switched trucks and I left my phone in another truck that wasn't with us anymore.
> We were eating lunch when I realized I didn't have my phone so I told the bawss. He didn't seem to be very present to my urgency when I told him I needed my phone and I needed it now so I layed into him but he made no moves to go get my phone.
> We got into it pretty well, I said some things, he said some things and we both got pissed. Sure, I expected him to drop everything and go get my dam phone, its what I would have done. He tried to manage the situation instead of just going to the root. Yes, I wanted my phone, I had a dam good reason to want it and without it I couldn't be present to the jobsite.
> Sure I could have made up a story about how everything would be allright, that since the guy was paying me I should do what he tells me, that I was being a baby about the situation. I am sure those are the stories he told himself about me.
> He ended up going to get my phone but only after he fed me his stories about how I was being which only fueled the fire. I gave him my stories which only fueled the fire. None of it helped, the only real things that were going on was that I was scared my wife was going into labor and we had a job to get done.
> Go to the root, get the phone. The phone was the root of the situation, I was using it to manage my fear of my wife's needs.
> Do you want to manage pain or do you want to manage to get rid of the pain? Context is very powerful.


 
profoundly true.

and reprinted in case anyone missed it....


----------



## treemandan

Ray Ramano called me back and in spite of my proposal being higher than the other guy I got the job.
Now I have to decide if I really want it! This guy is kinda of pain but we have good communication and I am confident I can do the job to spec. If he screws me over by complaining about his lawn that might be a problem. But presently we have talked about that sort of stuff and I am charging him for the extra work we have to do to make sure that when we leave his lawn will be OK.
In fact, presently, I am willing to happily do more than what is written on the proposal because , presently, he has stopped being a jackass playing me against another tree service and has become symbiotic with me. Now we are together, on the same page. It takes a lot of work to get here and I sure as Hell didn't accomplish that by kissing his ass, saying yes when I meant no or being the cheapest.
When I went up there the second time I was feeling like I was jumping when he told me to and that was making me mad. In reality it was my integrity that made me stop what I was planning to do and go up to see what was going on up there and handle it with power and precision. I made the choice to go up there again because i wanted to know. 
I was thinking about what a dumb ass this guy was being ( he kinda was) and was mad about burning the fuel in my car just to placate him. But he admitted he was being a pain in the ass and he recognized my integrity.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I got the pic thing again finally, was just screwing up one little step..

Edit: Yep!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> no doubt.
> 
> The ROPE has got it going on, let me git a little of that gravy....:help:


 
Lol yup heres a rope day lol gravy mang














That is a whole lotta brush bub


----------



## tree MDS

Nice rope! 

Is that your place? they let you burn all that brush?


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup heres a rope day lol gravy mang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a whole lotta brush bub



Its that high about seventy five foot long packed lol I am wore out again lol.


----------



## TreeAce

Had a good day. Although I didnt care much for the oil cap coming off my 046 while I was chunkn down a spar....:angry2::angry2::angry2: Goundie said "I have no idea how" (that happened) and "I know I put it on tight"..hhmmmm, I said lets review the facts. ..."we" were able to determine that when he poured gas from the five gal can into the small can then into the saw that "threw him off his normal process" and he actually DID forget to tightn the oil cap. I figure I am lucky the gas didnt pour out into my lap as well.


----------



## treevet

luv that truck rope

We got robbed Sun night. Broke three windows in 2 trucks. Got a new blower and other stuff stolen. My neighbor got robbed a week ago for all his welding cable and other stuff and crashed in door.

Today we come in with the crano at 4 30 and as Kyle is backing me up there is a car with a girl in it on the road. Kyle notices a battery in the middle of the lot and is gonna ask me why it is there. 

At just that moment a dude comes out from under the Yota. He says to Kyle he is just taking a piscs and we scared him. He starts to leave and Kyle grabs him. He is a big dirty hillbilly from Kentucky. Kyle tells me look at this guy he was stealing a battery outta the grinder.

He is trying to get away while I am climbing outta the crane and trying to call the cops. He is still trying to get away and Kyle body slams him and goes to cold cock him. I jump on the front of him and get him in a choke hold. I yell for someone to call the cops and people come out from all over and the barber calls the cops I think.

We lay on him with him choking and wait for about 20 mins for cops to show up. Cops find mass metal he just stuck in his hatchback from my neighbor the welder. The ##### has heroin and paraphernalia and the car stinks like burnt heroin (unfortunately I know what that smells like). 5 squad cars block my lot street and get him cuffed and her cuffed and in different cars.

Broad daylight! Do you believe that? He musta been there for a while loading all that metal. We get the welder out there and he ID's the stuff and he and his Dad of about 85 come out and want to kill the guy. 

Broad daylight....nuts. 

###=beyotch


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> luv that truck rope
> 
> We got robbed Sun night. Broke three windows in 2 trucks. Got a new blower and other stuff stolen. My neighbor got robbed a week ago for all his welding cable and other stuff and crashed in door.
> 
> Today we come in with the crano at 4 30 and as Kyle is backing me up there is a car with a girl in it on the road. Kyle notices a battery in the middle of the lot and is gonna ask me why it is there.
> 
> At just that moment a dude comes out from under the Yota. He says to Kyle he is just taking a piscs and we scared him. He starts to leave and Kyle grabs him. He is a big dirty hillbilly from Kentucky. Kyle tells me look at this guy he was stealing a battery outta the grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> He is trying to get away while I am climbing outta the crane and trying to call the cops. He is still trying to get away and Kyle body slams him and goes to cold cock him. I jump on the front of him and get him in a choke hold. I yell for someone to call the cops and people come out from all over and the barber calls the cops I think.
> 
> We lay on him with him choking and wait for about 20 mins for cops to show up. Cops find mass metal he just stuck in his hatchback from my neighbor the welder. The ##### has heroin and paraphernalia and the car stinks like burnt heroin (unfortunately I know what that smells like). 5 squad cars block my lot street and get him cuffed and her cuffed and in different cars.
> 
> Broad daylight! Do you believe that? He musta been there for a while loading all that metal. We get the welder out there and he ID's the stuff and he and his Dad of about 85 come out and want to kill the guy.
> 
> Broad daylight....nuts.
> 
> ###=beyotch


 Lol around here they're fertilizer lol. Did I tell you I can dig deep hole with my grapple:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Nice rope!
> 
> Is that your place? they let you burn all that brush?


 
Yes mds it is the start of our 40 acres and no we don't burn it I will have a dozer push it back soon you can't tell now but there is a deep ravine I have been filling in where the truck is was once ten foot deeper!


----------



## ropensaddle

Another guy called wanting my truck today lol, yeah right lol I will be hauling all summer probably for another well established service we teamed up and decided we would take our area over lol 300 per load five to seven good loads per day


----------



## tree MDS

Them junkies ain't scewing around vet! 

I imagine the judgement gets a little foggy when one is speedballing it in the neck! I guess that's about as bad as it gets!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Them junkies ain't scewing around vet!
> 
> I imagine the judgement gets a little foggy when one is speedballing it in the neck! I guess that's about as bad as it gets!


 
That is the bottom man. My clothes stunk and I had to wash up after choking him.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> Had a good day. Although I didnt care much for the oil cap coming off my 046 while I was chunkn down a spar....:angry2::angry2::angry2: Goundie said "I have no idea how" (that happened) and "I know I put it on tight"..hhmmmm, I said lets review the facts. ..."we" were able to determine that when he poured gas from the five gal can into the small can then into the saw that "threw him off his normal process" and he actually DID forget to tightn the oil cap. I figure I am lucky the gas didnt pour out into my lap as well.


 
Lmfao yup, them damn stihls its all theys good fur


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That is the bottom man. My clothes stunk and I had to wash up after choking him.


 
Right. How do you fight with something you barely wanna touch, for fear of catching lord knows what? be nice to have a taser handy for that type of situation.. or two!


----------



## ropensaddle

I got a busy day in the Am lol got to trim the entrance to our biggest water park then take two big dead pines down clean up later. Then get back in grapple and haul as many loads till dark thirty. Its getting busy for the rope lol. I am renting a medium track hoe to pop around fifty up rooted stumps hope I get the hydraulic thumb! Bid a job today at 30 k


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Right. How do you fight with something you barely wanna touch, for fear of catching lord knows what? be nice to have a taser handy for that type of situation.. or two!


 
that's a damn good idea. you shoot him and you get convicted. I was real worried he was gonna bite me. tazer....real good idea....gonna look into that tomorrow.

that and a pair of cuffs


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> that's a damn good idea. you shoot him and you get convicted. I was real worried he was gonna bite me. tazer....real good idea....gonna look into that tomorrow.
> 
> that and a pair of cuffs


 
Lol tell ya what vet a hog leaves no sign if ya know what I mean


----------



## Jumper

Stopped by Hooters in West Edmonton Mall at noon after a job interview and drank some beer and ate some greasy chicken wings. The scenery as always was GR8.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol tell ya what vet a hog leaves no sign if ya know what I mean









Spammy's down! lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Spammy's down! lol.


 
Lmfao:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> luv that truck rope
> 
> We got robbed Sun night. Broke three windows in 2 trucks. Got a new blower and other stuff stolen. My neighbor got robbed a week ago for all his welding cable and other stuff and crashed in door.
> 
> Today we come in with the crano at 4 30 and as Kyle is backing me up there is a car with a girl in it on the road. Kyle notices a battery in the middle of the lot and is gonna ask me why it is there.
> 
> At just that moment a dude comes out from under the Yota. He says to Kyle he is just taking a piscs and we scared him. He starts to leave and Kyle grabs him. He is a big dirty hillbilly from Kentucky. Kyle tells me look at this guy he was stealing a battery outta the grinder.
> 
> He is trying to get away while I am climbing outta the crane and trying to call the cops. He is still trying to get away and Kyle body slams him and goes to cold cock him. I jump on the front of him and get him in a choke hold. I yell for someone to call the cops and people come out from all over and the barber calls the cops I think.
> 
> We lay on him with him choking and wait for about 20 mins for cops to show up. Cops find mass metal he just stuck in his hatchback from my neighbor the welder. The ##### has heroin and paraphernalia and the car stinks like burnt heroin (unfortunately I know what that smells like). 5 squad cars block my lot street and get him cuffed and her cuffed and in different cars.
> 
> Broad daylight! Do you believe that? He musta been there for a while loading all that metal. We get the welder out there and he ID's the stuff and he and his Dad of about 85 come out and want to kill the guy.
> 
> Broad daylight....nuts.
> 
> ###=beyotch


 
Yeah, when I saw your yard I was like " I don't envy that guy". I just hope you don't get into trouble for assualt or some BS like that. I have to say picturing you and your son fighting each other over who gets to sock the junkie does sound comical. Its sounds like you robbed him of throwing a good punch which is probably for the better. " Aww come on Dad, how come I can't knock the junkies teeth out, you always get to have all the fun! When do I get a turn? Your always hogging the beat downs, its just not fair! Mom! Dad won't let me cave this junkies face in again!" 

Why don't you put a dog in there? I'd would. I would get a puppy and train it to only eat what i gave it.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Yeah, when I saw your yard I was like " I don't envy that guy". I just hope you don't get into trouble for assualt or some BS like that. I have to say picturing you and your son fighting each other over who gets to sock the junkie does sound comical. Its sounds like you robbed him of throwing a good punch which is probably for the better. " Aww come on Dad, how come I can't knock the junkies teeth out, you always get to have all the fun! When do I get a turn? Your always hogging the beat downs, its just not fair! Mom! Dad won't let me cave this junkies face in again!"
> 
> Why don't you put a dog in there? I'd would. I would get a puppy and train it to only eat what i gave it.


 
They just kill a dog but a grizzly is an idea


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> had a thunderstorm early this morning, (rare here) and steady, pesky rain......knew I should have taken down that big dead oak yesterday while the sun was shining.......:msp_sneaky: lady even had cash.


 


treemandan said:


> I don't know about being saintly but I try. I don't make the switch to lunatic and go nuts on people until I have truly realized they are not able to be present to the things they said they would be present to.
> That's a key word, present, being present to the real situation, the cause of all fights, arguements and misunderstanding. Most people are present to their interpretation of a situation and act on those interpretations without realizing the other guy is thinking " this guy ain't all there, he doesn't get it, he must be stupid". I do it but I do try very hard to be present to the big picture. Finding the right people to be present to get things done right is very tough especially in this business. I mean what normal person would/could be totally present to doing this work?
> The thing with this new kid is that he wants to be present but doesn't know how. Its not like he is resisting and fighting back, making up stories about what an ####### I am to be hollering. He just needs more training and experiance.
> People will make up stories why they shouldn't/couldn't be totally present to a situation and then they are not working together but they have to work to survive so they live by their made up stories. Since we know the stories we have made up and live are in fact bull#### we are at war with ourselves because inside of every human their is a need to be real. Being real has nothing to do with made up stories.
> We all do it, me to. Like the stories I made up about the doctors, I have now conviced myself that the world sucks with my stories and am now being in a non-productive way. Right now, if someone wanted to talk to me I would tell them to #### off, the last thing I want is to hear someone else's bull#### stories or have to deal with someone's " wrong impression" of me.
> Take for instance the story I tell myself everytime I see a truck with ECONOMY, AFFORDABLE, CHEAP on the side of it. The stories themselves are bull#### but they are made up of some things that are real, the rest we add to sound good, to make sense, to make yourself appealing. We arrange the context so it makes sense. Economy Tree Service - those three words are actually a very big story and its a bull#### story made from half what is real and half what isn't and half from something we heard somebody else say.


 
Dave you got too used to being in Illinois. YOU GOD DAM RITE MAKE HAY WHEN THE SUN SHINES!!!!! Thats why when people ask me why Im out on a beautiful Sunday, well sir or mam, I get too much sitting sometime when it rains, Id rather be out cuttin inthe sun on everyone elses day off. WTF else i gonna do.?? Dan , you are truly my hero here on AS. You get it. Seriously, I know you gotta provide, but take it easy on that Knee. Being crippled later on wont be worth the food on the table today.___ Had to go nuts Dan. You dont EF with my B and B. If I catch some POS firin' up smoke on My job after I tell'um when and wher is approprate, , and Jesus, I put up wit some #### here and there, but when its crunch time, u cant hang , go eat a ####. Im a shadow of the copy, but I live in what was. All the screaming I saw at a young age, Its still in me. FIRE!!!!!!! In my heart!!! Sorry im at it again


----------



## arborjockey

*I got left on the job wit my #$%^ in my hand.*

Just moved back to Hawaii. I asked a small time tree service if they had a contractors license and insurance. Oh hell yes gotta have that stuff now days. so i lined out with a couple grand worth of work to start. I climbed his groundman cleaned up until I was finished, then I helped. He sat in a chair on the phone most of the time. 
So I landed a fat job with a old friend who owns lots of estates as well as most the commercial property in my town. He said " Make sure this guy brings his contractor # and insurance card" . The guy says no problem. Job starts at 6am I told him to be there at 530 . keeping in mind the 1st faze is around multiple stores 2nd faze is next to a hotel. All have been notified of up and coming work. This idiot calls me at 545 says he worked to hard yesterday and doesn't feel good. I'm on the job with all my gear standing there. He owes me for previous work and NOW, NOW he's MIA . wont answer phone. I looked up his name in a data base and you guessed it no license. Crook. I check out his website Its pictures of other peoples work and other peoples equipment. Then I watched his climbing video Ah hahahah nice climbing. Jack%$#@ . should of done some more research

Take a look Home :msp_angry:


----------



## arborjockey

*website is under Sharp tree service hawaii*

its worth the gander :taped:


----------



## arborjockey

*Look under sharp cut hawaii*

or sharp cut tree service hawaii :msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Ray Ramano called me back and in spite of my proposal being higher than the other guy I got the job.
> Now I have to decide if I really want it! This guy is kinda of pain but we have good communication and I am confident I can do the job to spec. If he screws me over by complaining about his lawn that might be a problem. But presently we have talked about that sort of stuff and I am charging him for the extra work we have to do to make sure that when we leave his lawn will be OK.
> In fact, presently, I am willing to happily do more than what is written on the proposal because , presently, he has stopped being a jackass playing me against another tree service and has become symbiotic with me. Now we are together, on the same page. It takes a lot of work to get here and I sure as Hell didn't accomplish that by kissing his ass, saying yes when I meant no or being the cheapest.
> When I went up there the second time I was feeling like I was jumping when he told me to and that was making me mad. In reality it was my integrity that made me stop what I was planning to do and go up to see what was going on up there and handle it with power and precision. I made the choice to go up there again because i wanted to know.
> I was thinking about what a dumb ass this guy was being ( he kinda was) and was mad about burning the fuel in my car just to placate him. But he admitted he was being a pain in the ass and he recognized my integrity.


 
I know a Ray Ramano. Is that a real person or a name for someone? He used to be a treeguy now I think he's a landscraper. Helped me back in the day. If it is the same guy then yes he is a pita!


----------



## treevet

Ray Ramono has a tv show?

Here is our big bust yesterday....gonna get a restraining order today hopefully.

Patricia M. Clancy - Clerk of Courts


----------



## treeslayer

believe it ir not, but in most places it would be illegal to cuff somebody. Unlawful restraint.:msp_angry:

pitch em in the hogpen, no fuss no muss...


----------



## Jumper

treeslayer said:


> believe it ir not, but in most places it would be illegal to cuff somebody. Unlawful restraint.:msp_angry:
> 
> pitch em in the hogpen, no fuss no muss...



You likely would get in trouble here in Canada as well. :msp_angry:

Criminals have more rights than law abiding citizens, perhaps that will change with the new majority government as they have pledged to build a lot of new jails.


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> You likely would get in trouble here in Canada as well. :msp_angry:
> 
> Criminals have more rights than law abiding citizens, perhaps that will change with the new majority government as they have pledged to build a lot of new jails.


 
might be illegal to handcuff em but cops didn't mind that Kyle slammed his ass and I choked him til he turned purple and said he dying. what's the dif?


----------



## treemandan

No, its just this client looks, acts and talks exactly like Ray Ramano from the TV show. It takes a good amount of work to have a conversation with a guy like that.

Yeah Vet, the junkie could tell the cops that you beat him up and the cops could very well have little choice but to file a compaint against you. He could very well claim you hurt his neck. So if he does say you saw him standing there then you attacked him then you just say he came at you first. You know, tell them you saw him coming at your son and you put him down or something. I am sure the cops on with you on this but the junkie does have rights and he could force them to take action against you. 
All in all it would be amazing to be able to help turn the junkies life around. I hate to sound like a softy, I know we break our humps for our bread so why give aid to junkies? I don't know, its just sad to see people like that and I also know one doesn't stand much of a chance making a junkie make a change. It would be great if the judge sentenced the guy to work for you... after rehab of course and on work release but I am dreaming. 
But try this on: What kinds of thoughts would be going on in your head if you thought the only thing you should do everyday was to steal car batteries so you could stick a needle in your neck? "You can't get what you want but you can get what you need" That's that Stones song remember? Basically I take it to mean that even if you know what you need to live the way you want to live and be happy you are somehow doomed going after things that make you seem to feel better but know that is not what you want and it only makes you feel miserable and no matter how much you want to stop and go in another direction you can't.
Sure I would be so angry if some junkie robbed me of the tools I was hammering out a living with and would think about retribution but honestly, I wouldn't be able to make a strike at another person who is that bad off. I would love for the judge to put him on the tree crew Whoowee! That would be fun! What's his job? Drag brush and rake sticks ALL DAY LONG. At least he might realize who he is stealing from and if he survived he just might gain the confidence to know he can do more than get high. Ahhh, I dreamin again but think about what made the differences between the junkie and your son. Right?


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> No, its just this client looks, acts and talks exactly like Ray Ramano from the TV show. It takes a good amount of work to have a conversation with a guy like that.
> 
> Yeah Vet, the junkie could tell the cops that you beat him up and the cops could very well have little choice but to file a compaint against you. He could very well claim you hurt his neck. So if he does say you saw him standing there then you attacked him then you just say he came at you first. You know, tell them you saw him coming at your son and you put him down or something. I am sure the cops on with you on this but the junkie does have rights and he could force them to take action against you.
> All in all it would be amazing to be able to help turn the junkies life around. I hate to sound like a softy, I know we break our humps for our bread so why give aid to junkies? I don't know, its just sad to see people like that and I also know one doesn't stand much of a chance making a junkie make a change. It would be great if the judge sentenced the guy to work for you... after rehab of course and on work release but I am dreaming.
> But try this on: What kinds of thoughts would be going on in your head if you thought the only thing you should do everyday was to steal car batteries so you could stick a needle in your neck? "You can't get what you want but you can get what you need" That's that Stones song remember? Basically I take it to mean that even if you know what you need to live the way you want to live and be happy you are somehow doomed going after things that make you seem to feel better but know that is not what you want and it only makes you feel miserable and no matter how much you want to stop and go in another direction you can't.
> Sure I would be so angry if some junkie robbed me of the tools I was hammering out a living with and would think about retribution but honestly, I wouldn't be able to make a strike at another person who is that bad off. I would love for the judge to put him on the tree crew Whoowee! That would be fun! What's his job? Drag brush and rake sticks ALL DAY LONG. At least he might realize who he is stealing from and if he survived he just might gain the confidence to know he can do more than get high. Ahhh, I dreamin again but think about what made the differences between the junkie and your son. Right?



I got a client looks just like Jimmy Fallon, smile and everything. Told him that couple of years ago and he seemed offended. Doesn't bother him now as Jimmy is big time cool.

This clown was released shortly after getting to the jail from over crowding and did not show up for trial at 9 this morning so a capeus (?) is out for him and they don't walk after no showing court. 

You know I might feel sorry for the dude if he didn't break 2 windows and a windshield and stold 2 ladders. Nahhh.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I got a client looks just like Jimmy Fallon, smile and everything. Told him that couple of years ago and he seemed offended. Doesn't bother him now as Jimmy is big time cool.
> 
> This clown was released shortly after getting to the jail from over crowding and did not show up for trial at 9 this morning so a capeus (?) is out for him and they don't walk after no showing court.
> 
> You know I might feel sorry for the dude if he didn't break 2 windows and a windshield and stold 2 ladders. Nahhh.


 
You didn't expect him to show up for court did you? WAIT! He made bail? I think I saw bail was only a thousand bucks. What did the judge think it would allright if he spent a little of the money he's been stealing? Only a G? On all those charges? He had to have priors up the wazzu. Hey, I know, who has time to go to his hearing but maybe you should have went and opposed bail. At least asked for something higher so he couldn't pay it. Maybe I am dreaming again thinking a judge would be inclined to hear what the victim had to say.
I am impressed by the time it took him to be back on the street. I have seen it before though. Overcrowed jails huh? 

I was in court for not having my dog on a leash, man that was a mean park ranger. This real bad dude comes in all chained with a list of priors and having done a few stints. Judge sent him home, no bail but with a collar on his leg. They didn't at least put one on the junkie?
So I get my community service and the judge said I could go. I said " out there? With the last guy? Can I at least get a escort to my car?" He didn't think it was the least bit funny but I knew there wasn't a dam thing he could do about what I said and the baliff cracked a smile.


We all should quit our jobs as citizen tax payers and go work at the government.


----------



## Toddppm

You need to work on your rear naked choke Vet if he was able to tell you he's dying:msp_biggrin: Would have been more fun to see him go in and out of consciousness for 20 minutes waiting for the cops. I wonder how many times in a row you could do that without kiling a guy?


----------



## treeslayer

Toddppm said:


> You need to work on your rear naked choke Vet if he was able to tell you he's dying:msp_biggrin: Would have been more fun to see him go in and out of consciousness for 20 minutes waiting for the cops. I wonder how many times in a row you could do that without kiling a guy?


 
 A couple more, a couple more....


----------



## tree MDS

This cottonwod got its ass handed to it. nice day for it!


----------



## treeslayer

tree MDS said:


> This cottonwod got its ass handed to it. nice day for it!


 
Wow, Bro, that's a major crime scene..:msp_scared:...obviously that crapwood got massacred quick....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## Groundman One

Whad' I do today? Balsams. Lots of balsams. A few were medium-big, most were medium, a few small ones. Down, chip, leave the logs for our guy with the clam to come get. Rained all day. Wet, cold, and sticky. Yech. But lunch was good and the coffee was great.

And my double Black Russian tastes mighty good right now. :smile2:


----------



## tree MDS

Love those kind of jobs... did another cottonwood stump there too.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Love those kind of jobs... did another cottonwood stump there too.


 
You do have a good strategey with the way your bucket truck is set up and the seperate chip truck. I never thought about it before but the ride height of your bucket is quite a bit lower than a truck with a chip box. And it does indeed look like you exacted the Tree - B - Gone treatment. You did such a lovely job spreading that straw, I'm about to cry. Seed too? Oh this is better than the royal wedding. Where are my tissues?


----------



## prentice110

Its 9pm my time. I really need advice as to what to do about what happended tonite with the HO. I just stopped home to dump the saws and rope stuff, gotta go get rid of the chip truck still. Dont really wanna start a thread over this just wondering if anyone is even willing to give this dufiss advice. be back in an hour looking for responses.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Its 9pm my time. I really need advice as to what to do about what happended tonite with the HO. I just stopped home to dump the saws and rope stuff, gotta go get rid of the chip truck still. Dont really wanna start a thread over this just wondering if anyone is even willing to give this dufiss advice. be back in an hour looking for responses.


 
Well dufus you gotta say what happened


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> Well dufus you gotta say what happened


 
2 year old estimate , some people I met in a bar, (I know go figure). Cash job easy cake walk. They kept effin up, told em do it in the winter they didnt get it cuz they HO's. Wouldnt let me do it last spring cuz they didnt want the flowers gettin hurt. Told em, thats why you do it in the winter. Finaly the rain lets up enuff to do it. was suposed to be a $600 and some change hour and a half job, 2 guys. Details later if you need em. Guy hands me a roll of 20's I dont look,(never do) for a tip. Hands me a sealed envalope with the cash. To me its rude to open that in front of em, and they have bought me over a hundo in drinks in the last 2 years even after I refuse, Im proud to buy my own, any hoo, price tag was suposed to be 645 envalope had 400 in it. No contract, no signiture, No brain, on my end. What do you do? He asked several times if the price was the same, I said yes. Even with the gas price. Thought I was gonna have the best day in 2 years. Thank God the neighbor Came over, 2 Arbor Vites and stumps, 200 took 10 minutes. I felt like a crook, but those teeth aint free and I hate changing em. Woulda been $400 per hour for 2 hours if I didnt get ####ed. At least the nieghbor didnt blink at the price and half the fricken hood' came out for estimates and cards. Havent had a day like that In a LONG time.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I would take my happy ..... right over there and ask for it, drinks or not, they owe ya.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Cash has it's pro's and con's. I'd at least say something and get the "official" reaction. One way or another that might be worth the difference right there...in the long run anyway. Bummer deal though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

How many grams of CO2 is produced when 123g of acetylene is combusted with an excess of O2?

If temp and pressure are constant, do you need to know the mols of two gasses to predict the theoretical output?


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> 2 year old estimate , some people I met in a bar, (I know go figure). Cash job easy cake walk. They kept effin up, told em do it in the winter they didnt get it cuz they HO's. Wouldnt let me do it last spring cuz they didnt want the flowers gettin hurt. Told em, thats why you do it in the winter. Finaly the rain lets up enuff to do it. was suposed to be a $600 and some change hour and a half job, 2 guys. Details later if you need em. Guy hands me a roll of 20's I dont look,(never do) for a tip. Hands me a sealed envalope with the cash. To me its rude to open that in front of em, and they have bought me over a hundo in drinks in the last 2 years even after I refuse, Im proud to buy my own, any hoo, price tag was suposed to be 645 envalope had 400 in it. No contract, no signiture, No brain, on my end. What do you do? He asked several times if the price was the same, I said yes. Even with the gas price. Thought I was gonna have the best day in 2 years. Thank God the neighbor Came over, 2 Arbor Vites and stumps, 200 took 10 minutes. I felt like a crook, but those teeth aint free and I hate changing em. Woulda been $400 per hour for 2 hours if I didnt get ####ed. At least the nieghbor didnt blink at the price and half the fricken hood' came out for estimates and cards. Havent had a day like that In a LONG time.


 
You blew that one, matt. leave it alone, and write it off as a learning experience....you didn't clarify the exact price at the beginning of the job did you? "Same price" is not clear enough, a HO might be remembering another bid. 
and you didn't count the money at the end???? that means you accepted his payment in full.:msp_sad:
you can always milk em dry at the bar, though.....:msp_w00t:


Why you need a good business partner, cause you got NO people skills...
you're hell on wheels in a tree, but you're living in the past economically and it takes a lot to sell work these days, 
and closing a job at the front door is the hardest part sometimes.


----------



## treeslayer

*Tree md hard at it in alabama*

He sent me this pic this morning.


----------



## sbumgarner78

Very unfortunate situation for you. That's the drawback of working for cash. I will not even think about doing a job until I have a signed contract in hand. It keeps everyone on the same page but it also keeps others from coming in behind me and underbidding me after I have the contract in hand.

I agree with Treeslayer.....make it up at the bar.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> He sent me this pic this morning.


 
So why taint your butt workin?


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> 2 year old estimate , some people I met in a bar, (I know go figure). Cash job easy cake walk. They kept effin up, told em do it in the winter they didnt get it cuz they HO's. Wouldnt let me do it last spring cuz they didnt want the flowers gettin hurt. Told em, thats why you do it in the winter. Finaly the rain lets up enuff to do it. was suposed to be a $600 and some change hour and a half job, 2 guys. Details later if you need em. Guy hands me a roll of 20's I dont look,(never do) for a tip. Hands me a sealed envalope with the cash. To me its rude to open that in front of em, and they have bought me over a hundo in drinks in the last 2 years even after I refuse, Im proud to buy my own, any hoo, price tag was suposed to be 645 envalope had 400 in it. No contract, no signiture, No brain, on my end. What do you do? He asked several times if the price was the same, I said yes. Even with the gas price. Thought I was gonna have the best day in 2 years. Thank God the neighbor Came over, 2 Arbor Vites and stumps, 200 took 10 minutes. I felt like a crook, but those teeth aint free and I hate changing em. Woulda been $400 per hour for 2 hours if I didnt get ####ed. At least the nieghbor didnt blink at the price and half the fricken hood' came out for estimates and cards. Havent had a day like that In a LONG time.


 
I would say you should slow your roll there buddy. Ain't to many people gonna be interested in paying you 600 bucks for an hour and half's worth of work. That sounds a little fishy, no wonder you feel bad about it.


----------



## treemandan

Uh, Ropes? Buddy, Pal, Chum. What the Hell are you doing driving around with spray painted numbers on the side of yer truck?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Uh, Ropes? Buddy, Pal, Chum. What the Hell are you doing driving around with spray painted numbers on the side of yer truck?


 
Cheap advertising And working my ass off lol:monkey:


----------



## treevet

Finishing a 2 and a half day screen planting job I spoke of recently. Neighbor offended property owner, treevet gets almost a 20k job.

Dingo auger is the cat's balls

YouTube - 002

YouTube - 004


12 foot Bracken Brown Beauty Mags. Root ball fit perfectly in the whole with just enough room for the displaced soil.


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> How many grams of CO2 is produced when 123g of acetylene is combusted with an excess of O2?
> 
> If temp and pressure are constant, do you need to know the mols of two gasses to predict the theoretical output?


 
yer not planning on blowing off yer eyebrows or anything are ya?


----------



## treemandan

I drove around, did a few estimates, inspected some previous cable jobs ( dated the placards) , then went to my Physical Therapist where I found out they overwatered the bonzai I gave them so I topped the crap outta it then I hooked myself up to the electro- stimulus and put it on stun. I think I went a little to far with that.


----------



## prentice110

sbumgarner78 said:


> Very unfortunate situation for you. That's the drawback of working for cash. I will not even think about doing a job until I have a signed contract in hand. It keeps everyone on the same page but it also keeps others from coming in behind me and underbidding me after I have the contract in hand.
> 
> I agree with Treeslayer.....make it up at the bar.


 I hear ya. My contracts have a back page full of fine print. One stipulation is if you cancel after signing, you owe me %10 no matter what. Fight me, I'll sue you. Had crazy people say their going to call someone else cuz I cant get there when they want, after calling daily to schedule just to have them say no that day this day wont work. She wanted to cancel said ok grab your signed contract, you owe me X amount. These people have been way good to me so its kinda hard. It'll work out , just didnt want to pull my usual psycho freakout on em. 


treemandan said:


> I would say you should slow your roll there buddy. Ain't to many people gonna be interested in paying you 600 bucks for an hour and half's worth of work. That sounds a little fishy, no wonder you feel bad about it.


 
No offense Dan-o, but are you buying my stumper teeth? do you live in the richest gravel/rock deposit on the planet? I charge by the inch homes, sometimes I win, sometime the bear eats me. It was mostly stump work. P.S., You wanna swing by sometime and change teeth for me? Its a helluva lotta fun. I dont have a prob makin $. Is that not Y Im in biz? To make $? There are guys out here (privatly owned) that charge more than me, there moving, Y shouldnt I get a taste? I dont wanna give it away. Did it in the past cuz I love what I do too much, got me no where and nothing but repair bills to show for it. I'd love to tell you 1100 for a xxxx tree, but you know what? If the next guy can get $4K for the same tree, WHY SHOULDNT I?????!!! If there wasnt a logistcale prob, Slayer would get $40 a year selling for me, and Im so nice, I'd even let him do side work.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> I hear ya. My contracts have a back page full of fine print. One stipulation is if you cancel after signing, you owe me %10 no matter what. Fight me, I'll sue you. Had crazy people say their going to call someone else cuz I cant get there when they want, after calling daily to schedule just to have them say no that day this day wont work. She wanted to cancel said ok grab your signed contract, you owe me X amount. These people have been way good to me so its kinda hard. It'll work out , just didnt want to pull my usual psycho freakout on em.
> 
> 
> No offense Dan-o, but are you buying my stumper teeth? do you live in the richest gravel/rock deposit on the planet? I charge by the inch homes, sometimes I win, sometime the bear eats me. It was mostly stump work. P.S., You wanna swing by sometime and change teeth for me? Its a helluva lotta fun. I dont have a prob makin $. Is that not Y Im in biz?


 
Well you did say it was cake walk for and hour and half with two guys. You didn't mention anything about what the job entailed.


----------



## treemandan

And well you might not have a problem making money but it sounds like you have a problem counting it. Rude to count money?


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> Well you did say it was cake walk for and hour and half with two guys. You didn't mention anything about what the job entailed.


 
Point taken, my mistake. I dont F around with stumps. But , LIke I said, I LIVE IN ROCK WORLD!!!! Ive done $100 stumps, and bought $80-100 worth of teeth before, and changed em'. I roll with a pick and that other tool every time. Dont go flyin thru em like a tard who aint buyin' the teeth either. I listen, crap myself when I hear that steel sound. Thats when you know you just bought $300 in teeth and pockets and bolts, when you hit steel. F'in concrete guys layin extra rebar next to baby boxelders that grow up up and away. I hate my life. I think Ive had enuff. Is Wally world hiring?


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> And well you might not have a problem making money but it sounds like you have a problem counting it. Rude to count money?


 
IT"LL WORK OUT!!!! I LIKE TO TRUST PEOPLE NOW AND THEN!!!! IS IT WRONG OF ME TO ATTEMPT TO PUT FAITH IN THIS ANIMAL HERE AND THERE????!!!!??? In 13 years of doing this its never happened. I FOULED UP YES YES YES!!!!. We are intrinisicaly flawed.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> Point taken, my mistake. I dont F around with stumps. But , LIke I said, I LIVE IN ROCK WORLD!!!! Ive done $100 stumps, and bought $80-100 worth of teeth before, and changed em'. I roll with a pick and that other tool every time. Dont go flyin thru em like a tard who aint buyin' the teeth either. I listen, crap myself when I hear that steel sound. Thats when you know you just bought $300 in teeth and pockets and bolts, when you hit steel. F'in concrete guys layin extra rebar next to baby boxelders that grow up up and away. I hate my life. I think Ive had enuff. Is Wally world hiring?


 
Yeah, using a pick axe for stump work ain't exactly a cake walk. I rent grinders because after its all beat up and wore down I just take it back. Stumpin is a #####, them machines need a lot of repairs and maintenence, more than a chipper and they cost about the same.


----------



## prentice110

I failed to mention..............ah forget it .... I did. I grew up hearin the old douche #####in, you know what he said about Sgrinders? Worst invention ever, all they do is beat themselves, vibrations and what not, but what you gonna do>? Any oldtimers on this site at all? remember the old "stilt' Vermeers? Cables and pulleys. Always wanted to run one. It was kinda good desin as far as the action. think about it , sweeping causes findind rox, if you go straigt side to side like the old ones and go up and down at the edges, you will save teeth. Hate new crap it always breaks. Rockin tha old 665a pops bought the day Jerry died 83'. Paid for. One hudred thousand times. _______________ oh I remember now afet posting and reading Dan... if you dont take a pick with you here, you might as well own a tooth manufactuing co. You gotta stop and dig those #####es out dude, unless you wanna spend$$$$$$$$$


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Finishing a 2 and a half day screen planting job I spoke of recently. Neighbor offended property owner, treevet gets almost a 20k job.
> 
> Dingo auger is the cat's balls
> 
> YouTube - 002
> 
> YouTube - 004
> 
> 
> 12 foot Bracken Brown Beauty Mags. Root ball fit perfectly in the whole with just enough room for the displaced soil.



Very nice!

Didn't realize you had so many videos. I gotta work today, but I can't wait to get back home to see if I can find out what happens with that tub of firewood next... the suspense is killing me!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Didn't realize you had so many videos. I gotta work today, but I can't wait to get back home to see if I can find out what happens with that tub of firewood next... the suspense is killing me!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
My years and years of strategy is FINALLY paying off (I am killing you lol):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Point taken, my mistake. I dont F around with stumps. But , LIke I said, I LIVE IN ROCK WORLD!!!! Ive done $100 stumps, and bought $80-100 worth of teeth before, and changed em'. I roll with a pick and that other tool every time. Dont go flyin thru em like a tard who aint buyin' the teeth either. I listen, crap myself when I hear that steel sound. Thats when you know you just bought $300 in teeth and pockets and bolts, when you hit steel. F'in concrete guys layin extra rebar next to baby boxelders that grow up up and away. I hate my life. I think Ive had enuff. Is Wally world hiring?


 
If I lived in "rock world" I'd sub out all my stumps to somebody that doesn't do any tree work and I certainly wouldn't be doing any planting jobs. That's brutal stuff.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> I failed to mention..............ah forget it .... I did. I grew up hearin the old douche #####in, you know what he said about Sgrinders? Worst invention ever, all they do is beat themselves, vibrations and what not, but what you gonna do>? Any oldtimers on this site at all? remember the old "stilt' Vermeers? Cables and pulleys. Always wanted to run one. It was kinda good desin as far as the action. think about it , sweeping causes findind rox, if you go straigt side to side like the old ones and go up and down at the edges, you will save teeth. Hate new crap it always breaks. Rockin tha old 665a pops bought the day Jerry died 83'. Paid for. One hudred thousand times. _______________ oh I remember now afet posting and reading Dan... if you dont take a pick with you here, you might as well own a tooth manufactuing co. You gotta stop and dig those #####es out dude, unless you wanna spend$$$$$$$$$


 If ya go back a little further stumping would of been fun lol. Fire in the hole , boooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> If I lived in "rock world" I'd sub out all my stumps to somebody that doesn't do any tree work and I certainly wouldn't be doing any planting jobs. That's brutal stuff.


 
I have been all over the midwest and I believe here is the damn rockyest I've seen we grow rocks
Big ones, little ones, white ones,brown ones, diamounds,quartz mines,silica,you name it I am a rock farmer lol.


----------



## treevet

got signs finally. next we get phone numbers and website on fenders.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> yer not planning on blowing off yer eyebrows or anything are ya?


 
Chem finals are coming up soon....


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> got signs finally. next we get phone numbers and website on fenders.


 
How many on your crew?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> got signs finally. next we get phone numbers and website on fenders.


 
Looks good!

Are them the magnetic kind you can peel off if you wanna stop at the bar for a quickie?? 

Everything was mint here today. Made my day rate with only two guys, back by 3:30... too bad I noticed that somehow the pin that one of the three point hitch arms pivots on, is broken on my tractor. This one could be costly.... I'm quite disgusted now actually!


----------



## treevet

you fix the bucket control yet?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you fix the bucket control yet?



I thought I did. That's still not right either, now that I've had it out. It might just need some ####ing with or grease (hopefully).

I kinda feel like setting everything on fire, and running down the road naked, while telling the world to #### off.. but I guess that wouldn't accomplish too much either. :angry2:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I thought I did. That's still not right either, now that I've had it out. It might just need some ####ing with or grease (hopefully).
> 
> I kinda feel like setting everything on fire, and running down the road naked, while telling the world to #### off.. but I guess that wouldn't accomplish too much either. :angry2:


 
awwww it taint nothing a few thousand dollars won't cure


----------



## Nailsbeats

Got up and loaded down the Hornet, fired it up and rolled solo to the first job. A Cedar removal that was in the Triplex, over a propane tank and leaning towards the house. About 1/2 way there the Hornet started sputtering as I put the throttle down, first thought was spark plug wire must have fell off, got to the job and sure enough, quick fix. Spanked the Cedar down and cut a couple logs out that the guys dad was going to mill for bird houses, always nice to see good Cedar getting used. Off to the second job.

2nd job was 1/2 of a Silver Maple going over a house and thinning two others. I bucketeered the 1/2 removal and climbed the 2 thinnings, was done by 12:30.

Called my Old Man and we put on 19 miles on the pedal bikes from his house to mine. 

After the family left I mowed the lawn for the first time this year with my Ferris 3100 the guys over at Lawnsite talked me into buying, lol. Not really, but I listened to what they had to say, interesting fellows those lawn jockeys. Anyhow, coffee and cake and I am done for the week. 

Nice signs Treevet, looks very good.


----------



## Reg

Today was very windy with occassional rain and thunder. A couple of poplars within a group cracking a wall, about half hour a tree....spent more time talking this morning than anything else. 4 cuts for a days money, cant be bad!


----------



## treeman82

Off to grind stumps today I went. Made some good coin too. On the first job by 8:00, out of the last one by 4:30, had to haul one off, the rest were grind and go. Stopped down by 1 client who owed money and was supposed to be up... nobody home. Ran into 3 other clients on the way who want work done... 2 of them are just go do it.. nothing crazy, just a few scrub trees and raising 2 pines. Third I have to go look at. Dropped the grinder at the yard, went maybe 15 - 20 miles south to meet with somebody from earlier in the week, plus drop the grindings at another customer's house along with hitting the bank. First appointment... of course the furthest away wasn't home, and I didn't have a number to reach them at. Left an estimate nextdoor though. Went to the bank, luckily for me, then went to dump the grindings. Get the tools off the truck, the lady comes out... I changed my mind, don't drop off any fill or grindings. Load the tools back on and take off after BS'ing with her for a few. Get back into town, put fuel in the truck again. Dump the grindings at a local spot (only a few doors up from a job we did earlier in the day) Go pick up the chipper from a buddy's house whom I lent it to a few nights ago so he could clean up some scrub trees around his new place. Drop that at the yard, head to dinner at 8:30. Bar is PACKED! couldn't get a seat. Went back 1/2 hr later to get a seat. BS'ed with a client who I saw in there. Luckily the owner and waitresses were able to keep me awake enough to make it through dinner. What a friggin day.


----------



## treevet

Nice picts and picks Reg. Are those Lombardy poplars?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> got signs finally. next we get phone numbers and website on fenders.


 
I'm going to have to re-letter all my stuff, gonna be painful!

Dave have you heard of the "click to talk" deal coming out?

Its a deal that when someone goes to your site, on their smart phone, the just click on your site and it dials and saves your number in their phone. Sounds pretty cool, having my cousin set it up on mine


----------



## sgreanbeans

Reg said:


> Today was very windy with occassional rain and thunder. A couple of poplars within a group cracking a wall, about half hour a tree....spent more time talking this morning than anything else.


 
Reg, is that your video "rigging a spar" If so, that winch ya used, how much is it rated for?

Dave, that video called BS, that guy telling ya'll that u cant work?


----------



## Reg

sgreanbeans said:


> Reg, is that your video "rigging a spar" If so, that winch ya used, how much is it rated for?
> 
> Dave, that video called BS, that guy telling ya'll that u cant work?



Without looking at the video, the lowering device is 3Ton WLL. Or do you mean the hand winch that we used to pull the logs away from the wall? I think that was a 1.5T tirfor.

Lombardy's Dave Yes....although to reach such a height and still so skinny is a little more unusual around here. Thanks


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> Today was very windy with occassional rain and thunder. A couple of poplars within a group cracking a wall, about half hour a tree....spent more time talking this morning than anything else. 4 cuts for a days money, cant be bad!


 
Nice is that your crane? I can't see why it had to be used! I could see why if you owned it though Its getting to be where no work is actually done any more lol , just crane it lol. I have done so many bad trees and never once had the luxury of a crane. Of course no one will pay enough per tree for its use here.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> I thought I did. That's still not right either, now that I've had it out. It might just need some ####ing with or grease (hopefully).
> 
> I kinda feel like setting everything on fire, and running down the road naked, while telling the world to #### off.. but I guess that wouldn't accomplish too much either. :angry2:



Well, I guess I can put down the gas can and get dressed (for now). Two minute fix for the tractor (just need the part). Thank God! Can't blame me for being paranoid though, when something that sticks out of a John Deere transaxle is snapped clean off! You never know what I could have found unbolting that thing.. like some demented box of chocolates! lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Well, I guess I can put down the gas can and get dressed (for now). Two minute fix for the tractor (just need the part). Thank God! Can't blame me for being paranoid though, when something that sticks out of a John Deere transaxle is snapped clean off! You never know what I could have found unbolting that thing.. like some demented box of chocolates! lol.


 
Glad it went good for ya mds!


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Nice is that your crane? I can't see why it had to be used! I could see why if you owned it though Its getting to be where no work is actually done any more lol , just crane it lol. I have done so many bad trees and never once had the luxury of a crane. Of course no one will pay enough per tree for its use here.


 
rope, when it comes to crane work the only thing slowing you down from making money is the tree in front of you. why not use it (crane) and get to the next tree to make more money in a faster and easier manner?

why climb that mess when you can 2 pick them trees and be off to the next gig. only makes sense.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Glad it went good for ya mds!



Thanks rope! 

Gonna see if I can tweek that bucket control somehow next, get that done maybe. That's pissing me off too. Worked fine in the yard after I swapped out the spring dealio, get it out on job and it's still acting up (just not as bad)! It never ends with this ####.

Hows the old grapple holding up to all the recent usage??


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> rope, when it comes to crane work the only thing slowing you down from making money is the tree in front of you. why not use it (crane) and get to the next tree to make more money in a faster and easier manner?
> 
> why climb that mess when you can 2 pick them trees and be off to the next gig. only makes sense.


 
If you owned it yeah but if your paying 300 per hour not so much! that row of lombards here would of been done for no more than 1500 and you would of been lucky to get that. Add in three hour min crane and there went most of your money. If you ever see rope using a crane you will see it had to be used! I bid a couple for a crane never got the job though!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Thanks rope!
> 
> Gonna see if I can tweek that bucket control somehow next, get that done maybe. That's pissing me off too. Worked fine in the yard after I swapped out the spring dealio, get it out on job and it's still acting up (just not as bad)! It never ends with this ####.
> 
> Hows the old grapple holding up to all the recent usage??


 
Lol like a champ but its operator is getting weak!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I'm going to have to re-letter all my stuff, gonna be painful!
> 
> Dave have you heard of the "click to talk" deal coming out?
> 
> Its a deal that when someone goes to your site, on their smart phone, the just click on your site and it dials and saves your number in their phone. Sounds pretty cool, having my cousin set it up on mine


 
gonna look into that Scott.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Reg, is that your video "rigging a spar" If so, that winch ya used, how much is it rated for?
> 
> Dave, that video called BS, that guy telling ya'll that u cant work?


 
Yeah, the guy had a beef with the giant international corporation we were working for and was gonna try to chase us off the property we needed to access to get the tree down with the huge honey bee nest in.

The woman with us, the bee keeper that took the nest, just started flirting with him and it worked. Little did he know that she plays for the other team if you know what I mean.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Nice is that your crane? I can't see why it had to be used! I could see why if you owned it though Its getting to be where no work is actually done any more lol , just crane it lol. I have done so many bad trees and never once had the luxury of a crane. Of course no one will pay enough per tree for its use here.


 
Round here everybody that is anybody is getting some kind of crane and your out of the game without one.

There are a few crane contractors that do trees and they are teaching all the noobs how to do craners and they put those cranes on their sites and it is just like they have a crane themselves.

Price of removals is going way way down they are getting so damn easy and fast. Hardest part is getting rid of the schit wood anymore.


----------



## Reg

ropensaddle said:


> If you owned it yeah but if your paying 300 per hour not so much! that row of lombards here would of been done for no more than 1500 and you would of been lucky to get that. Add in three hour min crane and there went most of your money. If you ever see rope using a crane you will see it had to be used! I bid a couple for a crane never got the job though!



Due to the type, form and location of the trees the weather woulda had to be perfect to work those trees without a crane. And as it happened, had we turned up on that particular day to do the job I'd of had to say no, because it was just too dam windy....and what then for the rest of the day?

No I dont own a crane, i'm just a freelance climber/cutter. As it was Gary had the cost of the crane well covered in the bid. Its a popular misconception that you need a huge tree to warrant a crane, not true at all. You can knock of half a dozen smaller removal jobs in a day with the crane following you round, in a fraction of the time and effort....with good planning of course. Thats how we sell it to the client....safer, low impact, better cleanup and in and out before you know it. Minimum disruption to their lives....lots of clients bite when you put it to them that way.

If however you didn't have much work lined up for the forseeable future, then, it probably wouldn't be too smart.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Cool pics Reg. I like your rope bag, looks like it would really be handy for that type of job. And I can't help but notice your toting that 200t again, gotta love it.


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> Due to the type, form and location of the trees the weather woulda had to be perfect to work those trees without a crane. And as it happened, had we turned up on that particular day to do the job I'd of had to say no, because it was just too dam windy....and what then for the rest of the day?
> 
> No I dont own a crane, i'm just a freelance climber/cutter. As it was Gary had the cost of the crane well covered in the bid. Its a popular misconception that you need a huge tree to warrant a crane, not true at all. You can knock of half a dozen smaller removal jobs in a day with the crane following you round, in a fraction of the time and effort....with good planning of course. Thats how we sell it to the client....safer, low impact, better cleanup and in and out before you know it. Minimum disruption to their lives....lots of clients bite when you put it to them that way.
> 
> If however you didn't have much work lined up for the forseeable future, then, it probably wouldn't be too smart.



True, 35 years ago I started accumulating removals and then rented a crane to operate ourselves and make a killing. You do even better ofcourse when you got one paid for in your lot.


----------



## STLfirewood

treeman82 said:


> Off to grind stumps today I went. Made some good coin too. On the first job by 8:00, out of the last one by 4:30, had to haul one off, the rest were grind and go. Stopped down by 1 client who owed money and was supposed to be up... nobody home. Ran into 3 other clients on the way who want work done... 2 of them are just go do it.. nothing crazy, just a few scrub trees and raising 2 pines. Third I have to go look at. Dropped the grinder at the yard, went maybe 15 - 20 miles south to meet with somebody from earlier in the week, plus drop the grindings at another customer's house along with hitting the bank. First appointment... of course the furthest away wasn't home, and I didn't have a number to reach them at. Left an estimate nextdoor though. Went to the bank, luckily for me, then went to dump the grindings. Get the tools off the truck, the lady comes out... I changed my mind, don't drop off any fill or grindings. Load the tools back on and take off after BS'ing with her for a few. Get back into town, put fuel in the truck again. Dump the grindings at a local spot (only a few doors up from a job we did earlier in the day) Go pick up the chipper from a buddy's house whom I lent it to a few nights ago so he could clean up some scrub trees around his new place. Drop that at the yard, head to dinner at 8:30. Bar is PACKED! couldn't get a seat. Went back 1/2 hr later to get a seat. BS'ed with a client who I saw in there. Luckily the owner and waitresses were able to keep me awake enough to make it through dinner. What a friggin day.


 
I'm kind of amazed at what stump grinding pays. I have a friend that just grinds stumops for a living. He has several big tree outfits and lots of lawn jockeys he grinds for. I work for him when he's out of town or when he getts really busy. He pays me 1/3 when I grind for him. He usually has $720-1200 of work set up for me on busy days. Not bad for a spot day here and there. He charges $2.50-$3.00 and inch with a $60 min. If you want it hauled and dirt added it's double. He has work everyday weather allows.

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle

STLfirewood said:


> I'm kind of amazed at what stump grinding pays. I have a friend that just grinds stumops for a living. He has several big tree outfits and lots of lawn jockeys he grinds for. I work for him when he's out of town or when he getts really busy. He pays me 1/3 when I grind for him. He usually has $720-1200 of work set up for me on busy days. Not bad for a spot day here and there. He charges $2.50-$3.00 and inch with a $60 min. If you want it hauled and dirt added it's double. He has work everyday weather allows.
> 
> Scott


 Lol I grind a hundred at 12 per stump if they are mixed sizes and yes I can do it in one day


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> Due to the type, form and location of the trees the weather woulda had to be perfect to work those trees without a crane. And as it happened, had we turned up on that particular day to do the job I'd of had to say no, because it was just too dam windy....and what then for the rest of the day?
> 
> No I dont own a crane, i'm just a freelance climber/cutter. As it was Gary had the cost of the crane well covered in the bid. Its a popular misconception that you need a huge tree to warrant a crane, not true at all. You can knock of half a dozen smaller removal jobs in a day with the crane following you round, in a fraction of the time and effort....with good planning of course. Thats how we sell it to the client....safer, low impact, better cleanup and in and out before you know it. Minimum disruption to their lives....lots of clients bite when you put it to them that way.
> 
> If however you didn't have much work lined up for the forseeable future, then, it probably wouldn't be too smart.


 
I have been up lombards in the wind it is gonna look like this for me to rent crane lol btw i done this without one


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I have been up lombards in the wind it is gonna look like this for me to rent crane lol btw i done this without one


 
You should've just flopped that piece from the get go! lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I have been up lombards in the wind it is gonna look like this for me to rent crane lol btw i done this without one


 
How many times you gonna post that pic? Or the one thru the roof?
Just curious.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> How many times you gonna post that pic? Or the one thru the roof?
> Just curious.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Ouch.


----------



## jefflovstrom

OOP'S!!!!!
Jeff :msp_mellow:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you fix the bucket control yet?



Think I nailed it this time. Flew it around for quite a while, and there's no sign of that hitch I was getting now. Put a new control that I already had on that function too.

Sweet!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> How many times you gonna post that pic? Or the one thru the roof?
> Just curious.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



sound the viking horn lol

YouTube - Viking Horn Sound


----------



## jefflovstrom

ouch!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> How many times you gonna post that pic? Or the one thru the roof?
> Just curious.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
Well Jethro when you got em you flaunt them loloke:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You should've just flopped that piece from the get go! lol.


 
Ehhh see the monkey puzzle tree it would of fubared it if I done that!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhh see the monkey puzzle tree it would of fubared it if I done that!



Oh stop. Just had to get her tippin' the right way is all.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Oh stop. Just had to get her tippin' the right way is all.


 
Ok twenty percent lean to house lol. I could not imagine living one night there ya know:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ok twenty percent lean to house lol. I could not imagine living one night there ya know:monkey:


 
I hear ya there! I was just teasing a little is all. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

I don't know reg much lol so reg if you think jeffy meant a tree went through house here is what he meant also done no crane


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Well Jethro when you got em you flaunt them loloke:


 
So true Rope, Funny you called me Jethro, my climber's call me that. I do like you pic's and was just being ornery.
Jeff


----------



## Reg

ropensaddle said:


> I have been up lombards in the wind it is gonna look like this for me to rent crane lol btw i done this without one



Thats not really the point I was making....lots of trees are still safe to climb in the wind, but its the diminished options - mainly loss of directional control where lies the problem....and none more so than lombardy's. Things can end up taking a whole lot longer where there are targets down below....and at least over here where margins are so tight the job will rarely afford a hit like that!


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> Thats not really the point I was making....lots of trees are still safe to climb in the wind, but its the diminished options - mainly loss of directional control where lies the problem....and none more so than lombardy's. Things can end up taking a whole lot longer where there are targets down below....and at least over here where margins are so tight the job will rarely afford a hit like that!


 
Lol tight I don't know nothing about tight I mean I had nine foot room to the power line and all roof below me on that big pine bro! Use em if you can though but don't think it can't be done without a crane because I have done much worse than these pics show and never had one!


----------



## Reg

ropensaddle said:


> Lol tight I don't know nothing about tight I mean I had nine foot room to the power line and all roof below me on that big pine bro! Use em if you can though but don't think it can't be done without a crane because I have done much worse than these pics show and never had one!



Rope, with respect I know a little about conventional rigging of trees in tight spots, take my word for it. 

When I said tight margins I wasn't refering to marginal space....I meant profit margins....we are making out by the skin of our teeth here since the recession kicked in, you follow:hmm3grin2orange:?


----------



## treevet

Very interesting story by MtnArb on Buzz.....

I been in some massive tuliptrees over the decades but now know just how big they are capable of getting....191 ft plus

Eastern Native Tree Society BBS &bull; View topic - Fork Ridge Tuliptree- new eastern height record!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Reg said:


> Without looking at the video, the lowering device is 3Ton WLL. Or do you mean the hand winch that we used to pull the logs away from the wall? I think that was a 1.5T tirfor.
> 
> Lombardy's Dave Yes....although to reach such a height and still so skinny is a little more unusual around here. Thanks


 
Cool, thought I heard a little motor running, guess not, must have been your guy making the noise with the crank! I keep thinking about those remote winches that ya hook to a tree, to do the same thing you were doing, just have never heard of any body using one, wondering about how well they work.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Cool, thought I heard a little motor running, guess not, must have been your guy making the noise with the crank! I keep thinking about those remote winches that ya hook to a tree, to do the same thing you were doing, just have never heard of any body using one, wondering about how well they work.


 
I had a remote winch once, they do ok but their slow to take up line as most electrics are!


----------



## Reg

sgreanbeans said:


> Cool, thought I heard a little motor running, guess not, must have been your guy making the noise with the crank! I keep thinking about those remote winches that ya hook to a tree, to do the same thing you were doing, just have never heard of any body using one, wondering about how well they work.



Some footage of the 4 stroke 'portable winch' here: YouTube - Tree Work, Winter 2010-11 part 1 of 3

Its not perfect by any means but we've still used it to great success many times!


----------



## Reg

Might be some snippets in here also: YouTube - Winter Tree Work 2010-11 part 2

For anything 1500lbs + you really need an elavated rigging point, or you got to double rope with a block.


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> Might be some snippets in here also: YouTube - Winter Tree Work 2010-11 part 2
> 
> For anything 1500lbs + you really need an elavated rigging point, or you got to double rope with a block.


 
Exactly which is why i use my bucket winch If i have enough cable I can pull your trees from my yard lol


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Exactly which is why i use my bucket winch If i have enough cable I can pull your trees from my yard lol



Yeah.. well, I got two winches on my bucket, a tractor winch, and one on my chipper too! :msp_tongue:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah.. well, I got two winches on my bucket, a tractor winch, and one on my chipper too! :msp_tongue:


 
you be winch po


----------



## ropensaddle

Question to those who may know. What does a root ball 30 dbh oak weigh not exact but close?


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Question to those who may know. What does a root ball 30 dbh oak weigh not exact but close?


 
clay based soil!


----------



## treevet

It ain't gonna have a root ball unless it was dug.....or uprooted....then depends how much root plate broke off and how much still attached.

More details.


----------



## treevet

If it is an uprooted stump I would think....could I cut off all the stem and put it in my one ton with the crane and drive off

Yeah prob I could but it would probably not like it so I would say in between 3 and 4k.


----------



## prentice110

Did some more local loser subbing today. Got to work with a bad @ss brown man that I havent been on the job with since 03'. Shown him how I've grown and taught him a thing or six....TEEN!!!!. We talked shop. He's learned to climb..... ON A TAUGHT LINE!!!!, and how to spike trims!!! 2Moro I get to work with him again, hopefully bring him out the dark ages. This guy can open my world, (to other peeps to sub to) and I will do the same. We gonna clobber some willows 2 marah, the buckets sitten in the last ho's drive cuz it had a flat, told the dude Im subbin for, after seein the trees, I'l climb the first, no prob, I can use a good climb. I want to climb this thing just to show this ---- how bad ass I am these days, and Im rusty as hell. We could get the bucket there easy but gotta wait for dingbat to deliver mulch and poop. Any ?'s, let me know, no time to discuss this in a comitee. This is no cave.


----------



## prentice110

Wake up people, the sawdust aint gona make itself! Greanbeans, I need a weather report! Starbux tastes good. JK. Hope you all have a safe and profitable day! In the words of ol' Verne Berry, "watch out boy, those tree's will kill ya!".


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Did some more local loser subbing today. Got to work with a bad @ss brown man that I havent been on the job with since 03'. Shown him how I've grown and taught him a thing or six....TEEN!!!!. We talked shop. He's learned to climb..... ON A TAUGHT LINE!!!!, and how to spike trims!!! 2Moro I get to work with him again, hopefully bring him out the dark ages. This guy can open my world, (to other peeps to sub to) and I will do the same. We gonna clobber some willows 2 marah, the buckets sitten in the last ho's drive cuz it had a flat, told the dude Im subbin for, after seein the trees, I'l climb the first, no prob, I can use a good climb. I want to climb this thing just to show this ---- how bad ass I am these days, and Im rusty as hell. We could get the bucket there easy but gotta wait for dingbat to deliver mulch and poop. Any ?'s, let me know, no time to discuss this in a comitee. This is no cave.



Got roped into some of this subbing BS myself today. Gotta help the punk kid (25) that's been helping me out with one of his jobs. Easy little black oak over some big ass powerlines. Tree is pretty much undoable without a bucket though, as the top is way low, and its got long leads over the wires. 

I must have been in business ten years before I ever even subbed a crane. Why take a job that you can't do within your own company, unless it's involving a crane rental? I'd be embarrassed personally. Whatever though, kid has helped me make some good dough recently...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Got roped into some of this subbing BS myself today. Gotta help the punk kid (25) that's been helping me out with one of his jobs. Easy little black oak over some big ass powerlines. Tree is pretty much undoable without a bucket though, as the top is way low, and its got long leads over the wires.
> 
> I must have been in business ten years before I ever even subbed a crane. Why take a job that you can't do within your own company, unless it's involving a crane rental? I'd be embarrassed personally. Whatever though, kid has helped me make some good dough recently...


 
I'd prob be careful using a bucket around primaries with controls that been fkn up?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Got roped into some of this subbing BS myself today. Gotta help the punk kid (25) that's been helping me out with one of his jobs. Easy little black oak over some big ass powerlines. Tree is pretty much undoable without a bucket though, as the top is way low, and its got long leads over the wires.
> 
> I must have been in business ten years before I ever even subbed a crane. Why take a job that you can't do within your own company, unless it's involving a crane rental? I'd be embarrassed personally. Whatever though, kid has helped me make some good dough recently...


 
I hope Jr isnt doing what captian dingbat is, drivin' the price down. Dumbass lets the ho's run em' without thinkin'. Takes me out there at around 7 last night. HAD IT BOOKED MIND YOU, ho wants to add a tree, total was 2600, ho says some co said 2500, can you beat it? WITHOUT BLINKING GUY SAYS 2400. Were using my chipper cuz his blew up. Then ho says I got 3 stumps out back. He throws em in. I tell him you better go borrow your homeboys tracked Vermeer cuz I aint gonna beat my 665 for that price. Douche. Yesterday afternoon at the last job, that this guy wouldnt even of had the motavation to go to if it wasnt for me, neighbor comes over and has 3 stumps. Dude says 250. Decent coin. HO says 225 you got it. Guy doesnt blink. Gives it to him. In these sits, I play it. You drive me down like that I say sumthin. Sumthin like, you know, for a preferred method of payment, wink wink. Slayers right. I gotta quit working with tard baby losers.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> I'd prob be careful using a bucket around primaries with controls that been fkn up?:msp_ohmy:


 
True dat! How do you spell EEEEYAAAHHH!!!! Like Curly and Shemp used to say when they were scared?


----------



## TreeAce

prentice110 said:


> I hope Jr isnt doing what captian dingbat is, drivin' the price down. Dumbass lets the ho's run em' without thinkin'. Takes me out there at around 7 last night. HAD IT BOOKED MIND YOU, ho wants to add a tree, total was 2600, ho says some co said 2500, can you beat it? WITHOUT BLINKING GUY SAYS 2400. Were using my chipper cuz his blew up. Then ho says I got 3 stumps out back. He throws em in. I tell him you better go borrow your homeboys tracked Vermeer cuz I aint gonna beat my 665 for that price. Douche. Yesterday afternoon at the last job, that this guy wouldnt even of had the motavation to go to if it wasnt for me, neighbor comes over and has 3 stumps. Dude says 250. Decent coin. HO says 225 you got it. Guy doesnt blink. Gives it to him. In these sits, I play it. You drive me down like that I say sumthin. Sumthin like, you know, for a preferred method of payment, wink wink. Slayers right. I gotta quit working with tard baby losers.:msp_sneaky:


Have a good n safe day prentice. I am on my 2nd day of nice paying gravy work. A much needed rest without given up coinage.


----------



## sgreanbeans

prentice110 said:


> Wake up people, the sawdust aint gona make itself! Greanbeans, I need a weather report! Starbux tastes good. JK. Hope you all have a safe and profitable day! In the words of ol' Verne Berry, "watch out boy, those tree's will kill ya!".


 
FREAKIN HOT! 91 TODAY! storm weather

Had no sleep, neck blasting real bad, feel like a lead weight. Oh-well! gotta make the donuts!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I'd prob be careful using a bucket around primaries with controls that been fkn up?:msp_ohmy:



Pretty sure I got it fixed now... besides, lower boom fold isn't likely to get me in any trouble if it sticks. good lookin' though.

Oh well, out to warm up my death carriage....


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> If it is an uprooted stump I would think....could I cut off all the stem and put it in my one ton with the crane and drive off
> 
> Yeah prob I could but it would probably not like it so I would say in between 3 and 4k.


 
Hmmmm I am thinking more My loader struggles loading them I have hauled about two hundred so far  I hauled around 20 yesterday and that was three loads lol. I am sick of the Mack lol. I have filled my dump area gonna have to get dozer! Then found out there is a debris dump set up so took five loads there Anyway got five to haul then start hauling for another service I have hauled roughly seventy loads last week and this week. My old Mack has been flawless cept for a few hoses!


----------



## ropensaddle

Got some climbing coming up time to order wraptor:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Got some climbing coming up time to order wraptor:hmm3grin2orange:



Drop me a line when you want to get one.


----------



## tree MDS

That'll be quite enough of that action thank you!

Scary mother####ers them things.... gotta hand it to them dudes that work around that stuff all day!

Damn control still has just the slightest little hitch in it too. I'm thinking maybe it's these O-rings in the valve I read about getting damaged in the instructions to the other part.. anything but the friggin' valve body right now!


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


>


 
That pic reminds me of the joke: "What is the last thing to go through a flies mind when he hits a windshield? His azzhole."

That pic looks like the last 1/4 second of an amateur parachutist's life.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That'll be quite enough of that action thank you!
> 
> Scary mother####ers them things.... gotta hand it to them dudes that work around that stuff all day!
> 
> Damn control still has just the slightest little hitch in it too. I'm thinking maybe it's these O-rings in the valve I read about getting damaged in the instructions to the other part.. anything but the friggin' valve body right now!


 
I set a 3 phase on fire once by laying a small piece of silver maple across all 3 , blew 2 cans and shut down about 100 houses 4 traffic lights and a police station ... No #### flashed my EHAP card on walked away scott free .... i would rather lay by bucket across them than take a 60ft ride to the basement , lol My buddy caught a set of them in the woods with the roof of a Timber Ax burned the machine to the ground he walked away with some burns on his neck and some cuts on his legs ....


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That'll be quite enough of that action thank you!
> 
> Scary mother####ers them things.... gotta hand it to them dudes that work around that stuff all day!
> 
> Damn control still has just the slightest little hitch in it too. I'm thinking maybe it's these O-rings in the valve I read about getting damaged in the instructions to the other part.. anything but the friggin' valve body right now!


 
so if you have over twenty years near them you will hand me cash


----------



## treevet

I cleared primaries for 5 years for an entire township in Jersey free climbing after 3 mile island incident when they had no crews in my area. I bid and got removals for 12 years for that entire county removing huge trees over primaries on road jobs as well.... all free climbing and rigging and dropping huge trees down the roads if I could get away with it. That little td with a bucket is probably safer than walking thru the road where my lot is at night lol.


----------



## treeman82

Played mechanic this morning, went and took care of some winter damage in horse country, and took off for home early so my guy could get his car troubles taken care of.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just trying to keep with the load and reading you guy's at the end of the day.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Nailsbeats

Did a nice emergency insurance job this morning. White Pine top on a trailer house, put a hole in the roof of course. Cleaned it all up and then bid on removing the 2 trees altogether. 

Bid a huge Cottonwood, biggest I've ever seen, probable 8' across the stump. It's not a super tall tree, just a broad tree with really fat wood. 3120 with 5' bar material. Pretty sure I'll get the job, will have to take some video and pics if I do. The guy wants it put on the ground and he'll cut it up for firewood with his 16" bar, for real, I laughed.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I cleared primaries for 5 years for an entire township in Jersey free climbing after 3 mile island incident when they had no crews in my area. I bid and got removals for 12 years for that entire county removing huge trees over primaries on road jobs as well.... all free climbing and rigging and dropping huge trees down the roads if I could get away with it. That little td with a bucket is probably safer than walking thru the road where my lot is at night lol.


 
Yes vet, we all know you one tough old fossil.. I mean bastard.. no, wait, that didn't come out right... ahh nevermind..

Seriously though, I never really did powerline work, so the fact that those primaries were bare, and looked about the size of a 3/4" bull rope kinda raised an eyebrow with me. That's all. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> so if you have over twenty years near them you will hand me cash



Sorry el ropeo, I already got a buddy with 25 years working utility that helps me all the time. Nothing personal, it's just a seniority thing!


----------



## prentice110

14 hours later I am dog-ass tired. ##### made me run a load of mulch when I got back to the yard AT 7:45!!!! Finaly done at 9pm. All good tho. I dont remember ever making that much take home net in a day ever. I think dude made over 4K today with only one guy on the clock. MDS!!!! I dont worry about wires on jobs like that ever. I worry about the guy on the rope, and finding a rot spot when I make a notch. I only got like 3 hrs sleep last nite, so I ah gonah lurk for a bit, take a shower and pass the #### out. @ Greenbeans, WAIT ALMOST FORGOT!!!!! GB, yeah , hot, WTF? Vet, you right, Halfway thru the second tree, my ass almost died. I gota quit havein a case for dinner. I was thinkin of you while I was up that willow thinkin, that guy would chase me out the tree if he knew what I was thinking. Your right dude, I prolly cant carry the you know what. I am outta shape, been bucket spoiled. SLAYER COME BACK!!!!LOL


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> I cleared primaries for 5 years for an entire township in Jersey free climbing after 3 mile island incident when they had no crews in my area. I bid and got removals for 12 years for that entire county removing huge trees over primaries on road jobs as well.... all free climbing and rigging and dropping huge trees down the roads if I could get away with it. That little td with a bucket is probably safer than walking thru the road where my lot is at night lol.


 
That post is about as close to any thing Ive ever read on here that sounds like something the old man woulda said. Ive got this hawthorne in my thumb from yesterday, didnt even know it, looked at it cuz it wouldnt bend, dang things swelled like a balloon....


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> I cleared primaries for 5 years for an entire township in Jersey free climbing after 3 mile island incident when they had no crews in my area. I bid and got removals for 12 years for that entire county removing huge trees over primaries on road jobs as well.... all free climbing and rigging and dropping huge trees down the roads if I could get away with it. That little td with a bucket is probably safer than walking thru the road where my lot is at night lol.


 
You don't need to prove you are bad azz to us vet, you live in Ohio. Your state makes Somalia look civilised. But seriouslly, ill take a huge tree around primaries any day. The worst ones are the mid sized, like md posted about fourty or fivety feet for me. If they have a lean towards the hot wires you have no room for error when you drop the top.


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> You don't need to prove you are bad azz to us vet, you live in Ohio. Your state makes Somalia look civilised. But seriouslly, ill take a huge tree around primaries any day. The worst ones are the mid sized, like md posted about fourty or fivety feet for me. If they have a lean towards the hot wires you have no room for error when you drop the top.


 
Drop the top? What kinda childs play you dealin' wit? Try doin a lead that grew between the primaries(like to find the j leg that strung that one!), or a long low DED limb that is 6 inches above a hot(and coated dont mean bull) ----(or hell, the old copper bs that snaps like a twig) with no drop zone. You ever seen a ticket crew guy carve a notch with a pruner? PULL #####!!!!!! PULL LIKE YOU"VE NEVER PULLED BEFORE!!!!!!!! Wires dont scare me one bit, just the guy on the rope. ok, Hey, think about it for a sec, I'm still here, aint I? Dont be a cowboy, and dont work with treetards is all Im sayin'. Geez. I was taught to climb by a ticket crew foreman. Co-Ed used to try to pay to replace 5 yards worth of trees and landscape so they could get a bucket to it. This guy would sneeze and it'd be done by hand. Also my EX-BIL was a 30 year ticket vet. These guys laugh there arses off at what I think is hairy. One thing I dont like about em' tho, they all let ropeshots run till the rope is a pile of goo for no reason. I got my start doing what everyone walked away from. Go slow, be care/mindfull, wires, no prob. Ice storm now, Eff that!


----------



## treeclimber101

I saw this video on youtube of these guys throwing a 3/8 cable about 15 ft long over low hanging 69 wires strung through the woods , wow that explosion they made was impressive I mean the flash was incredible , the cable actually was dancing with what looked like lightning shooting from both ends ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I set a 3 phase on fire once by laying a small piece of silver maple across all 3 , blew 2 cans and shut down about 100 houses 4 traffic lights and a police station ... No #### flashed my EHAP card on walked away scott free .... i would rather lay by bucket across them than take a 60ft ride to the basement , lol My buddy caught a set of them in the woods with the roof of a Timber Ax burned the machine to the ground he walked away with some burns on his neck and some cuts on his legs ....



Yeah, the wind blowing that #### into the wires was really my biggest concern, as it was all cut and toss, due to no safe roping options.. the pics look pretty innocent but those wires and the wind could have been bad with one wrong move. 

Had a car with two girls in it screaming at Stubs yesterday on the way back, like in them old videos of the Beatles when they just landed... I kid you not! One of the strangest things I've seen yet. I guess that truck is like some kinda chick magnet. lol. Some old bad told me what a "big sexy truck" I have the other day too.


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> FREAKIN HOT! 91 TODAY! storm weather
> 
> Had no sleep, neck blasting real bad, feel like a lead weight. Oh-well! gotta make the donuts!


 
Hit 97 yesterday, the heat index was 107, man, went form winter to the middle of summer in one day


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> You don't need to prove you are bad azz to us vet, you live in Ohio. Your state makes Somalia look civilised. But seriouslly, ill take a huge tree around primaries any day. The worst ones are the mid sized, like md posted about fourty or fivety feet for me. If they have a lean towards the hot wires you have no room for error when you drop the top.


 
No no no lol as danger tree expert my last employment before going solo. The worst ones were large and very dead, please remember too that cranes were never used, unheard of! See the problem is in management in these corporations. The position of ticket crew foreman and danger tree expert is really just a title. I worked 13 years for that and near ten at the big o, never once got a crane and asked occasionally. I did the worst trees imaginable while working for these pricks for peanuts!


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> about fourty or fivety feet for me..


 
fourty or fivety holden?

come on son.....get yourself together


----------



## mr. holden wood

prentice110 said:


> Drop the top? What kinda childs play you dealin' wit? Try doin a lead that grew between the primaries
> Are you serious a lead growing through the primaries, not a chance. I'd walk, call in a make safe on that one. I call bull chit , unless you are talking bucket work then obviously no big deal.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> fourty or fivety holden?
> 
> come on son.....get yourself together


 Yeah you heard me old man. Mid size trees are the worst , I don't work cranes or buckets I climb it all. The bigger the trees, the higher the tower, the easier the removal. We get alot of jobs due to lack of cranes or bucket access and those fourty footers right up on primaries are the worst. I grew up in new england, your townships have alot more room to work with buckets and cranes then us city folk. What works for you dosen't float everywhere else.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Yeah you heard me old man. Mid size trees are the worst , I don't work cranes or buckets I climb it all. The bigger the trees, the higher the tower, the easier the removal. We get alot of jobs due to lack of cranes or bucket access and those fourty footers right up on primaries are the worst. I grew up in new england, your townships have alot more room to work with buckets and cranes then us city folk. What works for you dosen't float everywhere else.


 
I ran a five man climb crew for years the absolute worst stuff you could imagine. The worst are large and very dead then come the viney ones. Short ones are easy you can use the large bull pruner or pole saw and clear it before climbing. I have cleared miles and miles of burning trees. Also overhang is the chit I have pulled thrirty foot over hang over 134 kv in city and out!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I ran a five man climb crew for years the absolute worst stuff you could imagine. The worst are large and very dead then come the viney ones. Short ones are easy you can use the large bull pruner or pole saw and clear it before climbing. I have cleared miles and miles of burning trees. Also overhang is the chit I have pulled thrirty foot over hang over 134 kv in city and out!


 
This one was fun lol


----------



## BC WetCoast

ropensaddle said:


> This one was fun lol


 
Perhaps you can educate some of us who have never worked utility how you would work that tree, assuming you had to climb it. Share the knowledge, son. (I'm older than you).

I'm interested in how you get the overhangs, especially where you don't have a nice high TIP.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Doing 4 ash tree's today, back yard, walk out 2 story, so the boys will get a work out today. Took a split ash out yesterday for this hippie chick, wasn't the prettiest, but something about her made her kinda sexy, maybe it was the washing her 3ft pony tail with berries!
About 40, bangin body, but WAY out there! Even the boys thought she was doable!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Doing 4 ash tree's today, back yard, walk out 2 story, so the boys will get a work out today. Took a split ash out yesterday for this hippie chick, wasn't the prettiest, but something about her made her kinda sexy, maybe it was the washing her 3ft pony tail with berries!
> About 40, bangin body, but WAY out there! Even the boys thought she was doable!



Yeah, but did she have pit hair that she washes with berries too? That's a deal breaker here..

Not much going on here, I'm ashamed to say. A couple crap sounding estimates today, then off to the DMV to register the IH finally. Blowing out some serious equipment maintenance, while I got the time too. Sucks, but at least I'll be ready to kill if things finally get really rocking..


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but did she have pit hair that she washes with berries too? That's a deal breaker here..
> 
> Not much going on here, I'm ashamed to say. A couple crap sounding estimates today, then off to the DMV to register the IH finally. Blowing out some serious equipment maintenance, while I got the time too. Sucks, but at least I'll be ready to kill if things finally get really rocking..


 
LOL- NO PIT HAIR!!!
Repairs suck-so preventive maintenance is a must. Just spent a grand in repairs on a couple vehicles. Freaking body shop put tranny fluid in the radiator in my wife's Lincoln, the fill tanks are deceiving, but damn, REALLY! Had to have every thing steam cleaned, inside the engine and coolant system. cost 200!
Now, I need to put new tires on my F-250, had BFG AT KO's
only a year old and they are shot, hello warranty!


----------



## ropensaddle

BC WetCoast said:


> Perhaps you can educate some of us who have never worked utility how you would work that tree, assuming you had to climb it. Share the knowledge, son. (I'm older than you).
> 
> I'm interested in how you get the overhangs, especially where you don't have a nice high TIP.


 
Every trick in and not in the book is used to get it safely taken down. I jumped some,roped some and cut and chunked some. Unfortunately when dead as this one was it is a bit of a pucker factor. And your right the highest tie in was not high enough to remove large limbs so i tied in as high as I could slacked rope a little and climbed many of those leads to where the size limb coming out was manageable. Some that were way over the lines were climbed out under cut and jumped some were snap cut and broke off and thrown, the real limiting factor for me was my aging body and 100 degree heat. There is always a way, sometimes it appears impossible and usually is not high paced production type effort. It takes experience,knowledge of staying out of the path of least resistance and at times balls . Having done near a million like it helps but a crane on these would of been sweet.


----------



## treevet

You spin some around with a tip tie, you slide some off (that won't catch) the primaries and deflect or bounce some off too. you use all the tricks but you have to build up experience to do the real hard ones or you will tear wires down, blow a transformer or likely get killed.

Electrocution kills more climbers than any other accident.

this is in no way giving advice to a green climber to give it a try. This isn't like learning the distal or how to use srt etc.


----------



## prentice110

Been driving past a Mexi-hack the last week. 2 Silvers that I'd have done and gone by noon any day of the week. Ones been hangin' over the street brushed out, trailer in the drive stuffed to the gills for days. (must not have a place to dump). Saw him on a ladder cutting the other one monday. Gotta call from a friend that lives around the corner today. Guy dropped a log took out the primary and everything else. Snapped a pole. Nobody got hurt, that he knew of.


----------



## Jumper

Helped frame a house for Habitat....


----------



## derwoodii

I had the last week off work so been doing chores around the home and land. Just finished the garden plot and pavin landscape and ma 300 watt 12volt micro wind turbine set up and dang its not blowin to well today so canna not see its output grr.
Took some of the kids to Sydney for a day trip twas great all went like clock work, flew in saw all required flew out amazin, so may things could'a should'a gone wrong, but all twas tip top.

Update turbine puttin out 4 to 7+amps


----------



## treeman82

Met with another crane company this morning to look at my problem job... that didn't work out too well. Removed a couple of scrub oaks leftover from a clearing job, and nipped some cedars for a client nextdoor just to keep him happy while we were there. Went to take some low limbs off a white pine for a client, do a pre-climb inspection, back side is all rotted out from an old lightning strike. I took down it's friend about 3 years ago that was DEAD, this one still is full of needles, but I could stick my fist into the rot pockets no problem.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Got my TCIA box yesterday, man, they really hook ya up with the safety info, can finish my binder now. All kinds of good stuff in there!

Jeff- how long is it gonna take ta do all of it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Got my TCIA box yesterday, man, they really hook ya up with the safety info, can finish my binder now. All kinds of good stuff in there!
> 
> Jeff- how long is it gonna take ta do all of it?


 
Takes about a year. Good going!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> There is always a way


 
Yes there is!


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> prentice110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the top? What kinda childs play you dealin' wit? Try doin a lead that grew between the primaries
> Are you serious a lead growing through the primaries, not a chance. I'd walk, call in a make safe on that one. I call bull chit , unless you are talking bucket work then obviously no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course bucket! Slice frisbies if you gotta! Im a bucket b####!!!! That pic Rope put up reminds me of a dedededead Red Oak-er I did over a 3 phase intersection. I wish I had pics of that. It was the kind my folk refer to as a trophy tree. Took a log on a rope on that one, had a piece of bark half the size of my hand fall off and go thru a window on a shed. That was 07. 2 weeks ago Im at a landscapers yard and the shed is sitting there. Asked where it came from. Said, you wanna know how that window got busted..... We know how to have fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## BC WetCoast

treevet said:


> You spin some around with a tip tie, you slide some off (that won't catch) the primaries and deflect or bounce some off too. you use all the tricks but you have to build up experience to do the real hard ones or you will tear wires down, blow a transformer or likely get killed.
> 
> Electrocution kills more climbers than any other accident.
> 
> this is in no way giving advice to a green climber to give it a try. This isn't like learning the distal or how to use srt etc.


 
I'm way to old and stiff to do this. I just want to learn what some of the tricks are because I'm curious.


----------



## leadarrows

Planted 5400 trees.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well had a truck visit today


----------



## TreeClimber57

prentice110 said:


> Saw him on a ladder cutting the other one monday.



On a ladder? Was this a tree removal.. just wondering how effective a ladder might be in a removal.. never seen it and can not imagine it frankly.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*ladder to roof*

Elm removal over roof. Roof access.


----------



## ropensaddle

BC WetCoast said:


> I'm way to old and stiff to do this. I just want to learn what some of the tricks are because I'm curious.


 
The greatest trick is having a insulated pruner it is a line clearance mans best friend. The rest is where to set tye in to pull the overhang away and then lower clear but sometimes like on the tree in my pic the tree don't provide a good one. Then usually its climb high take out small and throw or rope reasonable size and tag line. Make jump cuts for as much as possible I was able to jump two large limbs the rest was roped or cut and thrown. Its not fun, its work lol. Note i should not have used my flip line but was aware of its proximity to line at all times. I somehow dummed out and forgot my other lanyard! I will not do it again!


----------



## ropensaddle

Vines sucked in that area of the tree!


----------



## ropensaddle

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Elm removal over roof. Roof access.


 
Nice job bro


----------



## bomar

*big ol fir*

on snag dutey had to climb a poison oak infested doug fir tree that has been dead for about 8 years top rotten but got my main 5/8 rope tied then put another 5/8 tag line in it then repelled .we tried out our new rock exotica set of fours out rigged them up to the rope come along then had another rope come along rigged to the tag line to relieve sum pressure on the fours.fired up the 066 had to double cut it with 42 inch bar about we figured it was about 52 inches on the stump.the rigging worked nice but a capstin winch would have been the ticket


----------



## treeman82

Dealt with some clients, think I finally found a home for the jap maple, I hope.


----------



## TreeAce

I wasn't gonna mention it here but I changed my mind. Friday afternoon I was doing a "cake" job with a Ash removal and a hard maple removal. Maple came down first. Nothing to talk about there. The ash was pretty darn tall and had a three way fork in it that just went up n up n up. i thought i could rope one lead out n then wholesale the other two. No worries about the lawn , but there was a brand new wooden fence. So I rope out one lead but I am starting to realize that flopn other two is a no go. There is another maple that the tips of ash will catch and I am afraid it will ruin things by making cut drop butt first and the fall back on fence. SO...ok..did i mention the ash is dead?? Not dangerous dead but dead none the less. So I gotta go up and rope some smaller pieces. The back lead reminded me of a spiral staircase. It just felt all wierd. So..here goes...I GOT SCARED. There..i said it. I had to force myself to take those last 6 or 7 steps and get to the crotch in order to rope out two pieces on top of that lead. Man...I gotta tell you ...it was wierd. Breath easy through the nose...exhale softly...FOCUS. AND then...I thought about my kids! WTF. I got it done but I had to revert back to climbing based on KNOWLEDGE that I KNOW i am safe and not listen to the voices in my head that were freakn me the hell out. I haven't been that scared in a heck of a long time. I have been worried...I have been extra cautious. But haven't been scared in a long time. My knees didnt start bouncen but I had to be close to it. When I roped out the first of those two top pieces...man...and I heard those dead tips rattle...that top was a swinging...man, I just held on and thought HOLY CHIT!!! I am just not sure what brought that on. I dont think I am losing my edge...I feel great most of the time. Maybe it was just somthing I needed...like a reality check.


----------



## TreeClimber57

TreeAce said:


> I wasn't gonna mention it here but I changed my mind. Friday afternoon I was doing a "cake" job with a Ash removal and a hard maple removal. Maple came down first. Nothing to talk about there. The ash was pretty darn tall and had a three way fork in it that just went up n up n up. i thought i could rope one lead out n then wholesale the other two. No worries about the lawn , but there was a brand new wooden fence. So I rope out one lead but I am starting to realize that flopn other two is a no go. There is another maple that the tips of ash will catch and I am afraid it will ruin things by making cut drop butt first and the fall back on fence. SO...ok..did i mention the ash is dead?? Not dangerous dead but dead none the less. So I gotta go up and rope some smaller pieces. The back lead reminded me of a spiral staircase. It just felt all wierd. So..here goes...I GOT SCARED. There..i said it. I had to force myself to take those last 6 or 7 steps and get to the crotch in order to rope out two pieces on top of that lead. Man...I gotta tell you ...it was wierd. Breath easy through the nose...exhale softly...FOCUS. AND then...I thought about my kids! WTF. I got it done but I had to revert back to climbing based on KNOWLEDGE that I KNOW i am safe and not listen to the voices in my head that were freakn me the hell out. I haven't been that scared in a heck of a long time. I have been worried...I have been extra cautious. But haven't been scared in a long time. My knees didnt start bouncen but I had to be close to it. When I roped out the first of those two top pieces...man...and I heard those dead tips rattle...that top was a swinging...man, I just held on and thought HOLY CHIT!!! I am just not sure what brought that on. I dont think I am losing my edge...I feel great most of the time. Maybe it was just somthing I needed...like a reality check.


 
Thanks for sharing.. none of us are perfect.. good to share the weird or scary stuff as well as the good.


----------



## Jumper

*Homeowner attacks tree*

Ended up helping to scalp a large Manitoba Maple in the Church's annual cleanup.......and witnessed home owners at work........EEK:msp_ohmy:

The saw a was Poulin Wild Thang Greenie and someone had borrowed a Stihl Power pruner from the School Board....

Boss of the whole exercise three weeks out of the hospital after a major diabetic episode, and is having surgury shortly on his shoulder...so up a ladder he goes with the wild thing.....wearing Crocs, and no helmet, ear protection or chain saw pants. Fall Protection, naw....

I did convince them that dropping a branch that was through some guy wires was not a good idea especially given the 40 mph winds here today.....call EPCOR. 

Anyways everyone survived thanks Jesus...I would have brought out my MS 361 and my power blower had someone mentioned the task at hand, and prolly a decent rope and some PPE and fall protection gear.

All this for a glorified weed.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Jumper said:


> Ended up helping to scalp a large Manitoba Maple in the Church's annual cleanup.......and witnessed home owners at work........EEK:msp_ohmy:
> 
> The saw a was Poulin Wild Thang Greenie and someone had borrowed a Stihl Power pruner from the School Board....
> 
> Boss of the whole exercise three weeks out of the hospital after a major diabetic episode, and is having surgury shortly on his shoulder...so up a ladder he goes with the wild thing.....wearing Crocs, and no helmet, ear protection or chain saw pants. Fall Protection, naw....
> 
> I did convince them that dropping a branch that was through some guy wires was not a good idea especially given the 40 mph winds here today.....call EPCOR.
> 
> Anyways everyone survived thanks Jesus...I would have brought out my MS 361 and my power blower had someone mentioned the task at hand, and prolly a decent rope and some PPE and fall protection gear.
> 
> All this for a glorified weed.


 
They don't let the homeowners touch trees at our church (and we have a forest of them - literally - with over 30 acres of land and half of it trees ). I do most of the tree work on property, with help of a few others when needed. Letting homeowners near trees is too much of a liability issue for them to assume -- if an accident then the church is responsible.


----------



## Jumper

This is the only tree to speak of on the property....and it should be removed as there is damage to the base/roots. Ugly looking thing.

Agree with you 100% but I was not about to get into an arguement with a Christian with a chainsaw.:jester:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> The greatest trick is having a insulated pruner it is a line clearance mans best friend. The rest is where to set tye in to pull the overhang away and then lower clear but sometimes like on the tree in my pic the tree don't provide a good one. Then usually its climb high take out small and throw or rope reasonable size and tag line. Make jump cuts for as much as possible I was able to jump two large limbs the rest was roped or cut and thrown. Its not fun, its work lol. Note i should not have used my flip line but was aware of its proximity to line at all times. I somehow dummed out and forgot my other lanyard! I will not do it again!



looked like you coulda just snapped that one off with your hand. Musta been an optomological illusion.


----------



## mikewhite85

Did 4 smaller removals today. Toughest was a mimosa hanging over a house and service lines. Gotta love the zip line.

I need to put a roof on the chip truck because even with a roller tarp I still blow chips all over the street. Takes forever to clean up. I got a pretty good quote on installing a metal roof but it takes a week to install- can't miss a week of work though! I am thinking about making a temporary one out of plywood in the meantime.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> I wasn't gonna mention it here but I changed my mind. Friday afternoon I was doing a "cake" job with a Ash removal and a hard maple removal. Maple came down first. Nothing to talk about there. The ash was pretty darn tall and had a three way fork in it that just went up n up n up. i thought i could rope one lead out n then wholesale the other two. No worries about the lawn , but there was a brand new wooden fence. So I rope out one lead but I am starting to realize that flopn other two is a no go. There is another maple that the tips of ash will catch and I am afraid it will ruin things by making cut drop butt first and the fall back on fence. SO...ok..did i mention the ash is dead?? Not dangerous dead but dead none the less. So I gotta go up and rope some smaller pieces. The back lead reminded me of a spiral staircase. It just felt all wierd. So..here goes...I GOT SCARED. There..i said it. I had to force myself to take those last 6 or 7 steps and get to the crotch in order to rope out two pieces on top of that lead. Man...I gotta tell you ...it was wierd. Breath easy through the nose...exhale softly...FOCUS. AND then...I thought about my kids! WTF. I got it done but I had to revert back to climbing based on KNOWLEDGE that I KNOW i am safe and not listen to the voices in my head that were freakn me the hell out. I haven't been that scared in a heck of a long time. I have been worried...I have been extra cautious. But haven't been scared in a long time. My knees didnt start bouncen but I had to be close to it. When I roped out the first of those two top pieces...man...and I heard those dead tips rattle...that top was a swinging...man, I just held on and thought HOLY CHIT!!! I am just not sure what brought that on. I dont think I am losing my edge...I feel great most of the time. Maybe it was just somthing I needed...like a reality check.


 
I was told a long time ago "when ya get up there and ya feel invincible, you will get hurt, when ya go up and you get scared, listen to your spider sense,and you will make it home" 
Nothing wrong with it. One of the last big climbs I did before I got hurt (in BJJ, not trees) I was way out on a leader and this weird feeling came over me, like sumtin was gonna go bad, nothing did, but I could not over come the feeling until I had it down. Have no idea what happened that day, but maybe the feeling you had, made you, make decisions you would not normally make, which is why you made it home, make any sense?
Rep for admitting your human!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Alright, getting tired of the " you must spread sum rep to others before you....." 
DARRIN!!!


----------



## TreeAce

sgreanbeans said:


> Alright, getting tired of the " you must spread sum rep to others before you....."
> DARRIN!!!


 
LOL...thanks sgreanbean! I will consider myself repd!


----------



## Groundman One

_What did I do today?_ 

It's Sunday. I woke up, ate two homemade breakfast burgers, had an espresso, and went back to bed.

I'm still there. I may get up later and go downstairs to take a nap on the couch. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## fishercat

*not much here.*

Kinda busy but wish it was a little better. Seems like a roller coaster from week to week. Lost a big job to an old lady. I think she isn't all there. Gave here her check for half back and was polite. Could have been worse I suppose.

Im sure there are better climbers than me here but I sure haven't seen them yet. What I have seen is SCARY to say the least. Guy I worked with this week ran down the street to the bank. When he got back the tree was down and almost all cleaned up. He seemed shocked for some reason. Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Found alot os lost pic's from the 2003 Edison Bark Beatle project in Lake Arrowhead. I need to scan them. Cool pic's.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

I played with new toys lol, ahhhhhhhh, its so nice


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I played with new toys lol, ahhhhhhhh, its so nice


 
I wished i had them 28 years ago lol!


----------



## ropensaddle

Anyone guess wtf I'm talkin bout?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> looked like you coulda just snapped that one off with your hand. Musta been an optomological illusion.


 
I think it was 105 degree heat and sun blocker for cameraman man lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok no one has to guess rope got his wraptor and gri gri been playing with them today awesome is all I can say!


----------



## TreeAce

ropensaddle said:


> Ok no one has to guess rope got his wraptor and gri gri been playing with them today awesome is all I can say!


 
Good for u rope! So u like that gri gri eh?


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> Good for u rope! So u like that gri gri eh?


 
Yup but I love my wraptor lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

That a old school Tonka sitting there? If it is, worth a bit coin!


----------



## TreeAce

Can Raptor go in reverse? If you was on your way up and then realize you wanna do somthin thats alittle below you can it go backwards? Or do u just slide down on your climbn line, do what ever, and the pull yourself back to the raptor? If my season continues the way it is I may well be getting one. Considering that bigshot lends itself so well to SRT I would think that Raptor is just awesome.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> Can Raptor go in reverse? If you was on your way up and then realize you wanna do somthin thats alittle below you can it go backwards? Or do u just slide down on your climbn line, do what ever, and the pull yourself back to the raptor? If my season continues the way it is I may well be getting one. Considering that bigshot lends itself so well to SRT I would think that Raptor is just awesome.


 
No reverse as such but you can have groundie lower you then wrap u off again! Or lower off eye, The gri gri is my lanyard I simply get to top and use drt with my split tail to tip then lower works down and move out of the way! If you get a limb hung thirty foot down or any other numerous reason to need to come down you simply come down and wraptor back up Energy conservation lol. Think of broke branch reduction way off spar , set wraptor near area needing attention then motor up cut limb lol.


----------



## prentice110

Had a big old Silver destroy a 6 car staggered garage built into a hill. Wanted to take pics so bad, everyone one the jobs phones were screwed!. Seriously thinking bout going back and taking after the fact pic's. Worst part was, well, wost and best. One peak was completely flattend, came down on an old 45 collection in the attic. Managed to save Eric Burdon and War Spill the Wine, Stones Satisfaction was not so lucky. I was more pissed than the owner. Old timer had no idea what he lost. Simon and Garfunkel was another loss, boo-hoo, they sucked. Thanks to me he saved a bunch. Roof had the box pinned. Best I could tell, he only lost 10 or so out of 200.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Had a big old Silver destroy a 6 car staggered garage built into a hill. Wanted to take pics so bad, everyone one the jobs phones were screwed!. Seriously thinking bout going back and taking after the fact pic's. Worst part was, well, wost and best. One peak was completely flattend, came down on an old 45 collection in the attic. Managed to save Eric Burdon and War Spill the Wine, Stones Satisfaction was not so lucky. I was more pissed than the owner. Old timer had no idea what he lost. Simon and Garfunkel was another loss, boo-hoo, they sucked. Thanks to me he saved a bunch. Roof had the box pinned. Best I could tell, he only lost 10 or so out of 200.


 
I used to use em fer clay pigeons


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Had a big old Silver destroy a 6 car staggered garage built into a hill. Wanted to take pics so bad, everyone one the jobs phones were screwed!. Seriously thinking bout going back and taking after the fact pic's. Worst part was, well, wost and best. One peak was completely flattend, came down on an old 45 collection in the attic. Managed to save Eric Burdon and War Spill the Wine, Stones Satisfaction was not so lucky. I was more pissed than the owner. Old timer had no idea what he lost. Simon and Garfunkel was another loss, boo-hoo, they sucked. Thanks to me he saved a bunch. Roof had the box pinned. Best I could tell, he only lost 10 or so out of 200.


 
Animals 

YouTube - Animals Please Don't let me be Misunderstood.

YouTube - Eric Burdon and The Animals - When I Was Young (1967) HD & HQ


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Animals
> 
> YouTube - Animals Please Don't let me be Misunderstood.
> 
> YouTube - Eric Burdon and The Animals - When I Was Young (1967) HD & HQ


 
yardbirds


----------



## ropensaddle

nazerith


----------



## ropensaddle

robyn trower pat travers lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Manford mann jeff beck


----------



## ropensaddle

blue oyster cult,Joe satriani


----------



## ropensaddle

Neil young, America,reo wow still remember


----------



## ropensaddle

Jefferson airplane:monkey:

http://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0


----------



## Cedar Ed

Led Zep.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I'll play

Credence, Jethro, Kansas, Blue Oyster, Super Tramp and to top it off, THIN LIZZY!


----------



## ropensaddle

allan parsons, zz top,skynerd,cream,eagles,alman bros


----------



## ropensaddle

Ian hunter,steve miller,steve earl,cars,doors,aerosmith,santana lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Anywho gotta go blowout a condo complex bunch of pollards on bradfords this am 


Foghat lol Makes me remember the loudmouth!


----------



## treeman82

Went shopping; hikers, phone, Wesco's... all accounted for except the Wesco's... 13 - 14 weeks


----------



## treeclimber101

Set up a spotting scope, watched tower guys finish a 450 ft cell site , than I rebuilt the leaking lift cylinder on my bobcat, I have never done one before but what a joke 2.5 hours for a job bobcat wanted 700.00 for ....


----------



## TreeAce

Took down a maple today. Went great. Also removed a dead ash. The ash was only about 9 or 10 inch and mostly trunk. I just put a rope in her big brother , tied off top and lowered her down. There was also a narly honeysuckle that had a couple of green leaves on it and a bunch of hacked off stubs , several of which were 3 or 4 feet long. It looked like a POS. I was pretty sure HO said cut it down....and besides...no one could possiblie want this thing. WRONG. HO wife damn well wants it!! OMG...not cool...she was devasted. He didnt care, said it was dead and needed to go and that I shouldnt worry about it. She had OBV been CRYING and told me she used to climb that tree when she was a little girl!!!:msp_sad: OOOOO mmaannnn...not cool. She said it wasn't all the way dead and she was trying to nurse it back to its former self. mmmaannnn I feel like total crap. I offered to take 100 off the bill but they said no. I could tell it just wasnt about money. Of course I apoligized, and damn well meant it. She accepted. But I still feel awful. I feel like i wanna try an do something but I am pretty sure the best thing to do is leave it as is. As far as the rest of the job...they were very happy and they (well..HE said) they will call me agian for future needs.


----------



## Grace Tree

tree killer:msp_mad:


----------



## Grouchy old man

_...she used to climb that tree when she was a little girl!!_!

Yeah, you know you're old when you outlive a tree. I know how she must of felt. A number of years ago I had to take down an big old apple that I used to have my tree house in when I was a kid. Kinda like saying goodbye to an old friend.


----------



## ropensaddle

Small Wood said:


> tree killer:msp_mad:


 
:hmm3grin2orange: you ain't right


----------



## TreeAce

Small Wood said:


> tree killer:msp_mad:


 yes ...it's true. Her exact words..."you killed my tree!" so that would def make me a "tree Killer"


----------



## TreeAce

Grouchy old man said:


> _...she used to climb that tree when she was a little girl!!_!
> 
> Yeah, you know you're old when you outlive a tree. I know how she must of felt. A number of years ago I had to take down an big old apple that I used to have my tree house in when I was a kid. Kinda like saying goodbye to an old friend.


 
Funny thing...Her husband told me about the climbing as kid thing while we was standing in the garage. First thought that popped into my head was,,,"I had no idea the tree was that old!!"  Glad I didn't let that one slip out.


----------



## ropensaddle

lol i heard that looks horrible all day on a bradford pear pollading job


----------



## prentice110

Im tired . Helped an asscociate do a hour an a half $600 trim, then off to sub for dis ####. Retard needs to get his head out of his ###. 3 big Burrs, one tight over house, got one down and gone, not finished rakin. Didnt get there till after 10, cuz dudes dumb, sat waitin for him, after he said he wanted an early start. Had to leave early cuz he had to babysit his sister. Ahlztimers. Deperessing. Makes you humble. Id rather be struck down in a hail of gun fire than go out like that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> Took down a maple today. Went great. Also removed a dead ash. The ash was only about 9 or 10 inch and mostly trunk. I just put a rope in her big brother , tied off top and lowered her down. There was also a narly honeysuckle that had a couple of green leaves on it and a bunch of hacked off stubs , several of which were 3 or 4 feet long. It looked like a POS. I was pretty sure HO said cut it down....and besides...no one could possiblie want this thing. WRONG. HO wife damn well wants it!! OMG...not cool...she was devasted. He didnt care, said it was dead and needed to go and that I shouldnt worry about it. She had OBV been CRYING and told me she used to climb that tree when she was a little girl!!!:msp_sad: OOOOO mmaannnn...not cool. She said it wasn't all the way dead and she was trying to nurse it back to its former self. mmmaannnn I feel like total crap. I offered to take 100 off the bill but they said no. I could tell it just wasnt about money. Of course I apoligized, and damn well meant it. She accepted. But I still feel awful. I feel like i wanna try an do something but I am pretty sure the best thing to do is leave it as is. As far as the rest of the job...they were very happy and they (well..HE said) they will call me agian for future needs.


 
Buy her a tree, like a little tri color beech or something like that, something small,easy to plant, she will be happy again, like having a baby to take care of.
We took out a massive oak last year, lady was devastated, but it had to go, brought her back a little dogwood, made her cry. Tree is treated like a child.


----------



## Grace Tree

We got into a planted stand of pine a few years back. 20 year old trees, planted in rows, 10 ft. spacing. The edge trees nearest the house were trashed by ice storms so the new owner wanted them down. I tried to tell her the whole stand needed to disappear but she was a real tree hugger and named the trees and only wanted the edge trees gone. Well, when they were gone the rest of the stand looked like big green Q tips so she kept having us back to cut a few more tress, hoping it would somehow look better. It was an OK gig but it was boring work and I just got tired of going back there so I told her that the trees make kind of a crying sound when I make them fall. I instantly felt bad because she got tears in her eyes but I held steady. I've never heard from her again and the ugly stand of pines is still there.
Phil


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Small Wood said:


> We got into a planted stand of pine a few years back. 20 year old trees, planted in rows, 10 ft. spacing. The edge trees nearest the house were trashed by ice storms so the new owner wanted them down. I tried to tell her the whole stand needed to disappear but she was a real tree hugger and named the trees and only wanted the edge trees gone. Well, when they were gone the rest of the stand looked like big green Q tips so she kept having us back to cut a few more tress, hoping it would somehow look better. It was an OK gig but it was boring work and I just got tired of going back there so I told her that the trees make kind of a crying sound when I make them fall. I instantly felt bad because she got tears in her eyes but I held steady. I've never heard from her again and the ugly stand of pines is still there.
> Phil


 
You're terrible...lol!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Buy her a tree, like a little tri color beech or something like that, something small,easy to plant, she will be happy again, like having a baby to take care of.
> We took out a massive oak last year, lady was devastated, but it had to go, brought her back a little dogwood, made her cry. Tree is treated like a child.


 
Simply the best idea possible.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Midweek money shots. Third job in a row like it. This one was a lovely elm……not really. It was time for a privacy fence on the property line. A Mexican waterscaper was there to maintenance the pond, so I enjoyed working in one, he didn’t know that I was coming and kept apologizing, but I laughed and said that I had worked in worse for a lot less.

Then he wanted to know if there was money in trees, I said sometimes, but you’d better love it. His English was perfect; he said it looked like too much work…lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a neighbor come out after Chris (groundie) got smacked by a piece of brush, he did it to him self, knocked him down, he didn't get hurt, but was PO'ed at himself, so he sat down a bit to nurse his ego, lady took as he was injured, comes running out into the middle of the job site, which is a land clearing, skid loader running around, scrub trees being dropped, shes bear foot. We shut down so I can hear her. "The mother in me, is telling me he needs to go to the hospital" she keeps running her mouth, I keep telling her, he is fine, trying not to get mean with her, told her that I have extensive training in first aid and if he was hurt, we would take care of it. Told her she needed to get out of the jobsite, she kept insisting that her "mother instinct" was telling her this or that. I finally snapped and told her the the father in me is telling me that he needs to get his ass back to work and pay attention. Told the HO about it, he apologized, as she is a known wacko, always getting others business. Dumb Beeyaaaatch. Stay in the house, but in the window, with a teddy, she was the hot blondie, bimbo, trophy wife type! What I should have done is told her that Chris needed a massage!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a neighbor come out after Chris (groundie) got smacked by a piece of brush, he did it to him self, knocked him down, he didn't get hurt, but was PO'ed at himself, so he sat down a bit to nurse his ego, lady took as he was injured, comes running out into the middle of the job site, which is a land clearing, skid loader running around, scrub trees being dropped, shes bear foot. We shut down so I can hear her. "The mother in me, is telling me he needs to go to the hospital" she keeps running her mouth, I keep telling her, he is fine, trying not to get mean with her, told her that I have extensive training in first aid and if he was hurt, we would take care of it. Told her she needed to get out of the jobsite, she kept insisting that her "mother instinct" was telling her this or that. I finally snapped and told her the the father in me is telling me that he needs to get his ass back to work and pay attention. Told the HO about it, he apologized, as she is a known wacko, always getting others business. Dumb Beeyaaaatch. Stay in the house, but in the window, with a teddy, she was the hot blondie, bimbo, trophy wife type! What I should have done is told her that Chris needed a massage!


 
well you should of said he needs to soak it in cider


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a neighbor come out after Chris (groundie) got smacked by a piece of brush, he did it to him self, knocked him down, he didn't get hurt, but was PO'ed at himself, so he sat down a bit to nurse his ego, lady took as he was injured, comes running out into the middle of the job site, which is a land clearing, skid loader running around, scrub trees being dropped, shes bear foot. We shut down so I can hear her. "The mother in me, is telling me he needs to go to the hospital" she keeps running her mouth, I keep telling her, he is fine, trying not to get mean with her, told her that I have extensive training in first aid and if he was hurt, we would take care of it. Told her she needed to get out of the jobsite, she kept insisting that her "mother instinct" was telling her this or that. I finally snapped and told her the the father in me is telling me that he needs to get his ass back to work and pay attention. Told the HO about it, he apologized, as she is a known wacko, always getting others business. Dumb Beeyaaaatch. Stay in the house, but in the window, with a teddy, she was the hot blondie, bimbo, trophy wife type! What I should have done is told her that Chris needed a massage!


 
Next time just say NO HABLO INGLES they'll run away from ya ......


----------



## sgreanbeans

well, yesterday was my 40th BD, instead of kickin back, we went ballistic, finished a 6 day land clearing in 4, took out a huge silver maple, separate job, ground 13 stumps (some were old and rotten), popped a dump trailer tire, got stuck at the dump site with a full load, then the trailer was load locked, last load of the day of course, ran 6 massive loads of wood out, both jobs combined, the list goes on. 
Worked my boys beyond the breaking point, they stuck with it and felt good at the end of the day, 10 min lunch and a hole lot of redbull. Now I know what my guys are really capable of!
My oldest son quit his fast food gig and started with me last week.
yesterday he was the motivator, never stopped, all go! Proud papa, I am.
No one complained, just put their heads down and pushed!
Great day
Today, truck washing and a bbq


----------



## ropensaddle

Almost caught up on stormwork but the normal call jobs are behind May be able to get back to 5 days per week!
It depends on the 40 acre clean-up project I have not yet seen lol


----------



## treevet

wraptored a hundred foot tuliptree deadwood yesterday. it had a 500 lb hanger in it just waiting to surprise someone with foliage covering it up over the sidewalk. love the sound those honkers and deadwood make when they hit the ground from that high up.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Gotta love the tulips.

Phone's ringing. We are getting stacked up. 

This must be the year of the stumper....good grief, everyone wants stumps done....might be time to get one.


----------



## treevet

Dingo's got a new dedicated stump grinder out now in the 16k price range I think. We are gonna have it demo'ed this week. Same controls as the mini's. I can't afford it now but maybe my horse will come in.

Made a whole slew of crane picks within 10 feet of primaries today. At one point I thought I was getting electrocuted but it turned out to be a nearby string trimmer. Listen to one sometime and you will know what I mean. Very nervous tight day but kinda fun because of it. High skill level.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Dingo's got a new dedicated stump grinder out now in the 16k price range I think. We are gonna have it demo'ed this week. Same controls as the mini's. I can't afford it now but maybe my horse will come in.
> 
> Made a whole slew of crane picks within 10 feet of primaries today. At one point I thought I was getting electrocuted but it turned out to be a nearby string trimmer. Listen to one sometime and you will know what I mean. Very nervous tight day but kinda fun because of it. High skill level.


 
Wish you were here... These crane services are trying to rape me around here...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Wish you were here... These crane services are trying to rape me around here...


 
Can't you go rent one at an equipment place and run it yourself Larry? I did that for years and they would even deliver it when they had to stop lettin me drive bcause I had no cdl (got one now).

I remember paying around 4 hun for a 23 ton 90 footer. It was long long time ago. Early 80's but you can still do it here at Art's Rental.

I was thinkin bout you today as your friend/former boss and his friend died in a crane/wires accident didn't they.


----------



## Jumper

House build for Habitat for Humanity.....it was beautiful outside.


----------



## treevet

It was beautiful here today too but tomorrow....85 and very high humidity

pict from today


----------



## treeman82

Played with the air spade today. Bare rooted a jap maple to move across town, that was just wonderful. Also did some vertical mulching for another jap maple. Picked up a few descent jobs while I was at it. Have to go tomorrow morning to plant the bare root tree, and backfill the vert mulch job... plus backfill the hole. Friggin garden center I use got rid of their small machine, so now I have to go a few miles and lights further down the road to get supplies, which they don't always have... like compost by the yard that I needed today.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Can't you go rent one at an equipment place and run it yourself Larry? I did that for years and they would even deliver it when they had to stop lettin me drive bcause I had no cdl (got one now).
> 
> I was thinkin bout you today as your friend/former boss and his friend died in a crane/wires accident didn't they.



Yea, my old boss who taught me how to work with a crane and his sidekick that had been running with him for 40 years were both killed when the cable got into the lines and the truck became electrified.

They do have crane rental here but I need an operator as well. Was supposed to meet up with a rep today to measure one out but he flaked out on me. Looks like it will be Monday before I can get someone out there. Easy job, I can get pretty close to it and pick it over the house. Had another service come out and look at it a couple of days ago. They only have 94 feet of stick on their 30 ton and they want to roll an 80 ton out there. That's out of the question, They'll tear hell out of the driveway with that thing. Tonnage is not a problem. I just need to get something with enough stick. I'll figure it out.

Bid some more work today. Gonna try to do some pruning tomorrow for a couple that I removed a big hanger for then hit the streets.


----------



## derwoodii

Spanked a little 40 foot pine on a grey old Victorian day.









A job for my now dead neighbor, dear Ralph I promised him I'll get that tree just took ten years to find the time. Ralph was one of 33 Royal Australian Airforce that USS Searaven rescued from Jap held Timor in April 1942. 


Ahoy - Mac's Web Log - A History of Submarine USS Searaven who rescued 33 Royal Australian Airforce personnel from enemy held Timor in April 1942


----------



## tree md

Sales day tot work lined up for all of next week starting with a decent pine removal tomorrow. Another small removal to do tomorrow along with some pruning. Another small job Tues. then I start on a big cleanup the next day. If my craner comes in I will have a busy week indeed.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Did my first crane removals today, 3 in fact....It's even easier than it seems, My boss is a good crane op so that makes it better im sure. Sure is nice getting that free ride to the top, only downfall is i need to swap out the 12 on my 200t. Of course i wasn't perfect today but i feel i did a good job, picks came off smooth, things didnt go as fast as the could being my first time but that sure is great. Hoping my performance was good enough that our #1 climber can stay with the bucket truck and i can do the crane removals . Pretty easy on the whole crew minimal dragging, climbing and loading wood by hand so it was definitely a good day. Now i get to sit back and drink a cold one. O yea i should be able to post pics tomorrow, one of the groundies snapped a few on his phone i need to get.


----------



## tree md

Nice going grass hopper. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

*The Dan scrapeth The Land*

And I scraped the Hell outta it... maybe it scraped the Hell outta me I dunno BUT its been for years since my wife has been on me to do this.


----------



## treemandan

This is the best before pic I could find.








You can see yucca in there along with pacysandra and other crap. We dug out of those rocks to be able to dig everything else out and I finally came out with a decent enough layout for the area. I didn't know I had it in me but there it is. 

My wife was happy to see it, I sent her and my daughter around the bend to see Mrs Ludwick who drove them back laden with plants. My wife was at the point were she was going to hire someone to do the work so you see I had no choice but to get it done. And I tossed in a Japanese maple I had sitting around to boot.


----------



## tree md

Took down a large pine today. Around 110'. 30" base. Had to rope everything and block the chunks. Also sold another job... Been a long day. Got an easy one tomorrow. About a 2 hour job then I need to do saw maintenance, talk to an insurance agent, fax an estimate, see if I can get a crane guy on the horn and hopefully pick up a large check...


----------



## treemandan

My wife also asked me to make a flower bed out of the old sand pile for the kiddie pool was. The rocks came from the front bed, I dumped a few buckets of homemade soil in there and churned it a little. Then we planted a golden raintree and the white spruce.


----------



## treemandan

And then this










Starting from the left we have a clump of native ash, a jap maple cult, an American elm, a clump of flowering cherry cult and native red maple. The jap maple, elm and cherry are about 4 years old. It was their first root pruning.


----------



## buzz sawyer

I pulled the crank seals and bearings out of the Wright C50 I found over the weekend while I'm waiting on seals for the C70G. 

Found out the seals for the Original Homelite EZ fit and I already had 'em - yahoo! Same crank bearings as Mac 125, Pioneer HM an RA, etc.


----------



## buzz sawyer

treemandan said:


> And I scraped the Hell outta it... maybe it scraped the Hell outta me I dunno BUT its been for years since my wife has been on me to do this.


 
Looks Good!


----------



## treevet

Good jobs Danno et al.!

Danno get nookie toniiiiiite!


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Good jobs Danno et al.!
> 
> Danno get nookie toniiiiiite!


 
It all comes together yes and thanks.

To wet to work today so me and my helper sunk into this slippery slope. The Dingo wouldn't do squat with all them rocks in the way acting like wheel chocks and teeter totters. We had dug it out on Sat. 


I also need to spend time with my trees. It might sound funny but that is why I took the job. And thoughts of well being for TreeMd , Slayer and Ropes while they are in the thick of it. 

Nice pick over the wires you guys had yourselves Vet. I am looking forward to getting some work done again myself. My knee is a little funny still but I can still skip and jump and press wild flowers a little bit.


----------



## treeman82

Returned the compressor this morning, did an estimate adjustment, swapped materials with a friend, and then got roped into a quickie storm damage job. Other than that nothing crazy. Stopped into a client's place today, she asked me to return tomorrow to empty the refrigerator for lunch. Spoke with another client, have to come up with a price for some winter ROW work... it's a job I've wanted to get for a while now, but money was tight and the people running the show didn't know WTF they wanted.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> It all comes together yes and thanks.
> 
> To wet to work today so me and my helper sunk into this slippery slope. The Dingo wouldn't do squat with all them rocks in the way acting like wheel chocks and teeter totters. We had dug it out on Sat.
> 
> 
> I also need to spend time with my trees. It might sound funny but that is why I took the job. And thoughts of well being for TreeMd , Slayer and Ropes while they are in the thick of it.
> 
> Nice pick over the wires you guys had yourselves Vet. I am looking forward to getting some work done again myself. My knee is a little funny still but I can still skip and jump and press wild flowers a little bit.



wishing you speedy recovery


----------



## treeman82

been meaning to post these pics. 

Went from thisView attachment 185033


To this View attachment 185034


And finally View attachment 185035


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> been meaning to post these pics.
> 
> Went from thisView attachment 185033
> 
> 
> To this View attachment 185034
> 
> 
> And finally View attachment 185035


 
Air spadin across the USA !


----------



## treevet

We got pounded with what many said was a twister last night in my little suburban town. Looked at probably 50 trees down. No Missouri but bad none the less. Last job took a large part of a two hundred year old oak out of a garage roof that went through to the floor in parts. Finished at 8 pm.

Got about a dozen jobs pending insurance, knocked out many today and starting a $6500. td tomorrow am. Local country club (maybe 20 huge trees down) the day after and so on. Very profitable weeks coming up and many dangerous trees still standing. Looked at more than a dozen 50 plus inch oaks belly up and quite a few gonna have to climb up and piece down.

Felt like I played the day in way under par in a golf analogy. Made all the right moves and hit all the right shots with the right clubs. Hundred mile an hour day and more to come. Love it. This is right in my wheel house. I want all the fat jobs and the rest can go to someone else.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> We got pounded with what many said was a twister last night in my little suburban town. Looked at probably 50 trees down. No Missouri but bad none the less. Last job took a large part of a two hundred year old oak out of a garage roof that went through to the floor in parts. Finished at 8 pm.
> 
> Got about a dozen jobs pending insurance, knocked out many today and starting a $6500. td tomorrow am. Local country club (maybe 20 huge trees down) the day after and so on. Very profitable weeks coming up and many dangerous trees still standing. Looked at more than a dozen 50 plus inch oaks belly up and quite a few gonna have to climb up and piece down.
> 
> Felt like I played the day in way under par in a golf analogy. Made all the right moves and hit all the right shots with the right clubs. Hundred mile an hour day and more to come. Love it. This is right in my wheel house. I want all the fat jobs and the rest can go to someone else.


 
Seeing the news coverage is crazy. Hope you guy's are OK.
Jeff


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Nice pic Vet!


----------



## treevet

My big oak over the house and tuliptree didn't lose anything Jeff, doing fine.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## TreeClimber57

treemandan said:


> And I scraped the Hell outta it... maybe it scraped the Hell outta me I dunno BUT its been for years since my wife has been on me to do this.


 
Looking good.


----------



## treevet

Tell more about your Bonsai Danno. You root prune to restrict growth?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> We got pounded with what many said was a twister last night in my little suburban town. Looked at probably 50 trees down. No Missouri but bad none the less. Last job took a large part of a two hundred year old oak out of a garage roof that went through to the floor in parts. Finished at 8 pm.
> 
> Got about a dozen jobs pending insurance, knocked out many today and starting a $6500. td tomorrow am. Local country club (maybe 20 huge trees down) the day after and so on. Very profitable weeks coming up and many dangerous trees still standing. Looked at more than a dozen 50 plus inch oaks belly up and quite a few gonna have to climb up and piece down.
> 
> Felt like I played the day in way under par in a golf analogy. Made all the right moves and hit all the right shots with the right clubs. Hundred mile an hour day and more to come. Love it. This is right in my wheel house. I want all the fat jobs and the rest can go to someone else.


 
Sweet! We were hit by the same system, didn't have enough power to knock any thing around. We supposedly had a tornado, even think I might have seen the start, but it fizzled out right away.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yesterday. we were finishing up, all of a sudden, lighting cracks and we are in the middle of a hurricane! It was hot, so it felt good!
Wake up- more rain! Oh well go do some bids, Come back and creep on AS!

Oh yeah, garden is in and the greanbeans cometh. We doubled the size, will have veggies forever!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Yesterday. we were finishing up, all of a sudden, lighting cracks and we are in the middle of a hurricane! It was hot, so it felt good!
> Wake up- more rain! Oh well go do some bids, Come back and creep on AS!
> 
> Oh yeah, garden is in and the greanbeans cometh. We doubled the size, will have veggies forever!


 
We are way behind with the garden this year...

Hey, got a question for you. I see you service Galesburg, IL. Have you ever had to dump a load of chips or firewood in that area? We have some friends with parents up there that need some work done, three walnut removals, and they don't want the chips and I'd rather not haul the load all the way back home. Just wondering if you knew of a place or someone that might want them.

Tried to pm you, but you inbox is full.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bigus Termitius said:


> We are way behind with the garden this year...
> 
> Hey, got a question for you. I see you service Galesburg, IL. Have you ever had to dump a load of chips or firewood in that area? We have some friends with parents up there that need some work done, three walnut removals, and they don't want the chips and I'd rather not haul the load all the way back home. Just wondering if you knew of a place or someone that might want them.
> 
> Tried to pm you, but you inbox is full.


 
PM your number, Scott!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

*The Dan goes on a rampage*

The Dingo is not so good at packing a full load onto my truck, it surely can go in over the top, so I was threw this together. The client just happened to give me the ramps, it made things a little smother. They were not secure so it was kinda painful resetting them every time but Dale saw fit to handle that very well. 


Just finishing up the last bits of rakings from this reclamation job. There are companies that use big bobcats with those drum grinders, we did very little damage to the trees we did not take out. We still had to get the debris out and chips in.









Another shot of my grisley 5 foot york rake. I grab a rakeful of vines and start pulling, this clears the roots for a cutter with a 200 cuts them free from the ground. The clean stuff was chipped, the dirty crap got loaded.


----------



## treemandan

We came across a dead ash next to that phonepole.









The chips gave it a soft landing as the Dingo pulled it out gently. No great godlike feats, just simple planning and proper execution. I didn't break the hinge on that and eased it past the guy pole.


----------



## DDM

Slayed this little beast today


----------



## treemandan

Vines grow upwards too, I cleaned out these.










What did it look like before? Look back there, that's where we are going next. 









Actually we are just about done for awhile on this job, have others to do then we come back but I digress. What do you think the ratio would be for this compared to the 3 loads of chips, 6 full loads of rakings, 1 1/2 loads of logs?










Its a ####ing jungle out there !


----------



## treemandan

I was going to get out of there today but the client wants me to trim a whopper of a black cherry. It hasn't had work in a very long time if ever. We cleaned out 40 years of vineage, an example of the maintenence that was done. None! 

I have to ring the lower branches, ya know, hack off a few big low limbs. I told him it would be around 800 for the whole tree which includes a support system as it is one heckava codom situation. I'll be sure to get pics of this one.


----------



## treemandan

Oh, and I left this stub ON PURPOSE. I really did.


----------



## treeman82

Started off the morning by dropping off a proposal and insurance certificates for a job planned next week. Get a call later on, can't get the deposit until I ammend the proposal by adding a date for the work. First time that's ever happened, I've worked for this guy in the past too.

We went to remove 6 locusts for another client, was supposed to be 3 guys for an easy day, well the 3rd guy didn't show, so 2 of us busted ass till 5, I have a few hours there tomorrow morning still moving wood around. 

Was supposed to have safelite come out to the job to fix my cracked windshield, but ran into problems between the insurance company and the glass co, so I'll have to make due for another couple days.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Vines grow upwards too, I cleaned out these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did it look like before? Look back there, that's where we are going next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we are just about done for awhile on this job, have others to do then we come back but I digress. What do you think the ratio would be for this compared to the 3 loads of chips, 6 full loads of rakings, 1 1/2 loads of logs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a ####ing jungle out there !



Was that property located on Vine Street?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> We are way behind with the garden this year...
> 
> Hey, got a question for you. I see you service Galesburg, IL. Have you ever had to dump a load of chips or firewood in that area? We have some friends with parents up there that need some work done, three walnut removals, and they don't want the chips and I'd rather not haul the load all the way back home. Just wondering if you knew of a place or someone that might want them.
> 
> Tried to pm you, but you inbox is full.



Actually, my web service put that I service that area, I suppose for something real big, I would go there, its about an hour away. I do not have a dump spot out there, however, my brothers GF lives there, she is the biggest employer in the town, she will know or know who knows, I will find out for ya, I know that there is a local green waste dump for residents, as my brother uses it. Give me a couple days, my numba is on the front page of my site if you ever need to call.


----------



## tree MDS

Got back from NC yesterday at around 1:00. What a hell ride! truck came out sweet though. 

Time to play catch up with the phone and get my ass back to work now!


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta hook up the Deere and trailer for the next job in a bit. Should look pretty sweet.. lotsa green!


----------



## ropensaddle

Took down a 100 foot 38 dbh Quercus alba leaning 45 degees over home. It was split at base from recent tornado on the tension wood side near buttress root! T?hank God I got there!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Got back from NC yesterday at around 1:00. What a hell ride! truck came out sweet though.
> 
> Time to play catch up with the phone and get my ass back to work now!


 
Very gay, suits you well. I guess as long as you are happy and doing what you want to do its Ok... I guess.:msp_biggrin:


NC? Did you head there for the dump box?


----------



## leadarrows

In the last 10 days we planted 36 acres of corn, 5,400 hard wood trees on 12 acres and 18 seventy-five foot long rows of sweet corn. Cleaned out three construction jobs and mowed 10 acres of barnyards twice. Is it nap time yet?


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, southco. Shelby NC. I'm never traveling again!

And what's up with calling my truck gay?? I didn't even tell you about the flower vase it came with yet!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Actually, my web service put that I service that area, I suppose for something real big, I would go there, its about an hour away. I do not have a dump spot out there, however, my brothers GF lives there, she is the biggest employer in the town, she will know or know who knows, I will find out for ya, I know that there is a local green waste dump for residents, as my brother uses it. Give me a couple days, my numba is on the front page of my site if you ever need to call.


 
Thanks. I usually wouldn't go that far as it's a couple hours for me, but they are parents of close friends who now live down near Hannibal, Mo. So we'll all get together and make a family weekend get together out of it.

My idea of a paid vacation...lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, southco. Shelby NC. I'm never traveling again!
> 
> And what's up with calling my truck gay?? I didn't even tell you about the flower vase it came with yet!


 
I think I see a smudge there, just above the rear duals. Better go out and spit shine that b****! Seriously, you gonna cry like a baby when you put that first dent in the box loading chunks on there, aren't ya? lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, southco. Shelby NC. I'm never traveling again!
> 
> And what's up with calling my truck gay?? I didn't even tell you about the flower vase it came with yet!


 
That thing is just screaming for wheel simulators. :msp_biggrin:

(nice)(you italian?)(congrats)


----------



## treevet

We took down a 110 foot Hack today that had a huge boog hangin right over the house entrance from the nader.

Made some 7 k picks and woulda been more but we had to boom way out into the street where the flat dump was catchin em.

Guessed way right on this crano. $ flowin like wine.


----------



## tree md

Did a little job pulling hangers out of three trees this morning. Was done by 10 AM. Big sales day. I sold two jobs today. 3 gigantic removals... Man, these trees are huge and all over the houses... Got several more thousand bid... Waiting on the go ahead from the insurance companies... There are houses outside of Birmingham with trees still on them.


----------



## treevet

Be careful Larry.

Tomorrow we got a 90 foot oak leaning over a house 15' away with the root plate completely coming outta the ground. Be surprised if it is still airborn in the mornin.

Gonna tie the tree off to my flat dump that I saved the hack honkers to weigh it down with 3/4" double braid, and start carving from there. Guy had called 10 people and no one but me called back. We nothing like you Larry but it is still pretty bad(good) here.

Limitless work for as far as you can see at almost whatever price you name.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, southco. Shelby NC. I'm never traveling again!
> 
> And what's up with calling my truck gay?? I didn't even tell you about the flower vase it came with yet!


 
I'll bet the AC blows ice cold.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I think I see a smudge there, just above the rear duals. Better go out and spit shine that b****! Seriously, you gonna cry like a baby when you put that first dent in the box loading chunks on there, aren't ya? lol


 
Lol. Actually I used one of Kyle's company shirts to do some buffing on it yesterday. Yeah, I'm gonna cry probably.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Actually I used one of Kyle's company shirts to do some buffing on it yesterday. Yeah, I'm gonna cry probably.


 
Your Deere got enough boom to go up and over the sides with the top off or will you still have to load from the back?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That thing is just screaming for wheel simulators. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> (nice)(you italian?)(congrats)


 
I still have some simulators in the attic from the bucket actually. Lol.

Half Italian. Was it the vowels that tipped ya off old timer? Hahaha.

AC is ice cold dano, just charged up.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Your Deere got enough boom to go up and over the sides with the top off or will you still have to load from the back?


 
Not sure yet. Probably not. I'll probably just keep sliding stuff in from the back. I'm pretty damn good with that machine, so shouldn't be an issue.

Truck almost makes the Deere look like a lawn mower! That's probably a good thing though. Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> That thing is just screaming for wheel simulators. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> (nice)(you italian?)(congrats)


 
Lol need some nice wide whitewalls


----------



## ropensaddle

Rope set on his lazy ass all day sick as heck. Summer bug or tick fever not sure yet which cough.:monkey:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> Not sure yet. Probably not. I'll probably just keep sliding stuff in from the back. I'm pretty damn good with that machine, so shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Truck almost makes the Deere look like a lawn mower! That's probably a good thing though. Lol.


 
What's the model number on the Deere? I had access to a 4x4 955 with a loader, mower deck, backhoe combo with turfs a couple years ago. Absolutely perfect for the job. The only thing I wanted for was a grapple.

BTW...your truck's not gay...it just needs a capable winch bumper/ brush guard, if for nothing else most of the time it will protect it from deer and what not.

They did a fine job though.


----------



## prentice110

Got to work with the best first day greenhorn Ive ever seen in my 13 years. He RAN WITH BRUSH, and get this, WITH A SMILE ON HIS FACE!!!!!!!! Met him the other day, looked like a total dork computer nerd. Didnt think he'd last an hour. Told him when I got back from a mulch run, "Welcome to hell". He loved it . Said he had a blast. Couldnt rake for ####, but kept up with me draggin'. Told him when this 60 inch Silver was down (it was 3-4 feet from a shed and garage), and done about how the mini was only around for 3 years. Get this, second newbie in 2 weeks to say , "#### THAT!!!" when we told em about us youngins old days. Can you imagine what theyed say if they hung out with Vet for an afternoon? P.S., kid was 18, maybe 150lbs. Still cant believe he kept up with me with the brush. First guy Ive worked with ever that actually took the rope off the porta wrap every time the branch hit the ground, and I only told him ONCE THE FIRST TIME!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

That was fun to read.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent about 10 hours pulling trees off houses, decks and cars, and another four running estimates. Probably more of the same tomorrow, and the next day. There goes my holiday weekend. lol #### it! Let's make some money!


----------



## prentice110

Blakesmaster said:


> Spent about 10 hours pulling trees off houses, decks and cars, and another four running estimates. Probably more of the same tomorrow, and the next day. There goes my holiday weekend. lol #### it! Let's make some money!


 
MOTHER!!!! GOTTA REPOST!!!! N E way, wish I was closer. Noone wants to work Monday but me. Gotta make hay while the sun shines. Got work tomorrow, +Sunday, but Sunday aint gonna pay. Tues gotta nice willow, gonna make Slayer post pic's or I wont pay him!


----------



## Blakesmaster

prentice110 said:


> MOTHER!!!! GOTTA REPOST!!!! N E way, wish I was closer. Noone wants to work Monday but me. Gotta make hay while the sun shines. Got work tomorrow, +Sunday, but Sunday aint gonna pay. Tues gotta nice willow, gonna make Slayer post pic's or I wont pay him!


 
At this point I don't think it's anything the local boys can't get cleaned up in a few days. Plenty of idiots running around with their Poulans too. One hack got his beat up old bucket stuck in a yard. I almost left him there except I knew the guy. He said he would pay for the pull if he could but showed me his empty wallet. Dumbass, if you charged more than a hundo to take that tree down you'd have plenty of cash. 

For you guys used to doing this #### regularly. When it comes to insurance jobs, how do you get paid? Do you give the bill to the HO, submit it to the insurance company yourself? What's the likelihood of actually collecting? When writing the invoice do you fudge things a little so that debris cleanup isn't included in the price to give HO's a break? So far I've just been telling HO's that my deal is with them, not their ins co. I give them an invoice, they give me a check and they can chase their ins co. down for the money. It works but I'm sure I'm missing out on some work because not everyone has money in their pocket to pay me up front. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## buzz sawyer

*What did I do today?*

So far, get out of bed, sneezed, bought a fuel pump diaphragm for Tilly HP, sprocket for an XL12. 

What I will do today - pressure wash the deck, finish mounting the second 16' awning on the roof, install rope lights, beadblast the Wright C50 and hopefully get it painted, test run the Wright C70-G.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> At this point I don't think it's anything the local boys can't get cleaned up in a few days. Plenty of idiots running around with their Poulans too. One hack got his beat up old bucket stuck in a yard. I almost left him there except I knew the guy. He said he would pay for the pull if he could but showed me his empty wallet. Dumbass, if you charged more than a hundo to take that tree down you'd have plenty of cash.
> 
> For you guys used to doing this #### regularly. When it comes to insurance jobs, how do you get paid? Do you give the bill to the HO, submit it to the insurance company yourself? What's the likelihood of actually collecting? When writing the invoice do you fudge things a little so that debris cleanup isn't included in the price to give HO's a break? So far I've just been telling HO's that my deal is with them, not their ins co. I give them an invoice, they give me a check and they can chase their ins co. down for the money. It works but I'm sure I'm missing out on some work because not everyone has money in their pocket to pay me up front. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks



you are right....don't ever let them tell you the ins. co. will pay you. quite often they aren't covered when they think (hope) they are and you are s.o.o.l. If you feel lucky and they are an old estab. customer let them have 30 but me....they gonna pay me on completion and collect from the ins. co. themselves.

As for fudging for their benefit....one never TALKS about that schit...esp. on a forum that is graven in stone


----------



## David (saltas)

After water blasting the roof and etch priming it It decided to rain about 4 hours later ( not heavy )

Today I painted the first of two coats of a ceramic white paint that should cool the house by 5 deg C


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> What's the model number on the Deere? I had access to a 4x4 955 with a loader, mower deck, backhoe combo with turfs a couple years ago. Absolutely perfect for the job. The only thing I wanted for was a grapple.
> 
> BTW...your truck's not gay...it just needs a capable winch bumper/ brush guard, if for nothing else most of the time it will protect it from deer and what not.
> 
> They did a fine job though.



4600 with 460 loader. something like 43hp. Lifts like 2300lbs (pretty sure on that). 

Must have seen 25 dead deer on the way to NC. We almost wasted one ourselves, so I can see what you're saying with the bumper. We dont get on the highways much (thankfully) around here for work. 

What I'm probably gonna need is some kind of tow hooks, so I can pull it out with the winches on the bucket if it gets stuck... maybe eventually have my welder fab something sick for a bumper though...


----------



## tree MDS

Put a fairly aggressive bid on this dying maple this morning. It's quite a bit bigger than it looks in the pic. Wires everywhere, pedestrians, cars, houses etc. Pretty typical of the work sites over in the next town, where I do a lot of work.

I worked for the guys father, and he was happy, so I think I got a good shot at it.


----------



## tree MDS

One more.

The lady that owns the white house says I can put a chip truck on her yard. That way I dont have to be on that busy ass road. Hopefully the new truck will fit if I get it!


----------



## Jumper

Helped frame a house for habitat yesterday, drank a few beer last night and taking it easy today.....still job hunting


----------



## treevet

Just blew out about 8 huge leaders and laterals on a giant pinoak that had a gaping split in the co doms. One leader crushed the back of the house in the hurricane in 08.

Way too dangerous to do anything but let em fly and I missed everything of importance including house and pool area and landscaping.

New trick on big split co doms. Talk up a 3/4 double braid and running bolen one side then lanyard a porty to the other side and cinch it up on the porty and lock both ears. When it slacks you can adjust and a real quick install while you are scared for your life it is gonna split and go on you.

One leader was just about to barber chair. Moaning and groaning. Ho's scared schitless.


----------



## tree MDS

A bolen over to a pulley, and then down to a GRCS is pretty sweet for chinching up co doms like you described there too. As you get weight off, have the groundy crank it up a little more.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Why can't you real tree guy's spell 'Bowline!'
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

And 'experience!'
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, southco. Shelby NC. I'm never traveling again!
> 
> And what's up with calling my truck gay?? I didn't even tell you about the flower vase it came with yet!


 
Wow the truck turned out well , it looks good that color , good luck with it


----------



## jefflovstrom

Cool truck, but that sure would be alot of dump run's for us. 
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool truck, but that sure would be alot of dump run's for us.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:


 
Well at least he'll be doin it in comfort ......


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool truck, but that sure would be alot of dump run's for us.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:



I got one of these in green on order next (ya, right). Gonna name it "Chipzilla". lol.


----------



## BC WetCoast

jefflovstrom said:


> Why can't you real tree guy's spell!!!!!!!
> Jeff



1


----------



## fishercat

*One thing about MDS...........*



jefflovstrom said:


> Cool truck, but that sure would be alot of dump run's for us.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:


 
he gets rid of the chips fast. We filled up his K30 quick. Not sure where he takes them but the truck was empty and back on the job in no time.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> At this point I don't think it's anything the local boys can't get cleaned up in a few days. Plenty of idiots running around with their Poulans too. One hack got his beat up old bucket stuck in a yard. I almost left him there except I knew the guy. He said he would pay for the pull if he could but showed me his empty wallet. Dumbass, if you charged more than a hundo to take that tree down you'd have plenty of cash.
> 
> For you guys used to doing this #### regularly. When it comes to insurance jobs, how do you get paid? Do you give the bill to the HO, submit it to the insurance company yourself? What's the likelihood of actually collecting? When writing the invoice do you fudge things a little so that debris cleanup isn't included in the price to give HO's a break? So far I've just been telling HO's that my deal is with them, not their ins co. I give them an invoice, they give me a check and they can chase their ins co. down for the money. It works but I'm sure I'm missing out on some work because not everyone has money in their pocket to pay me up front. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


 
Blakes, get the agents number and try to deal with him directly. What I normally do is fax the agent the estimate with the clients claim number and get the go ahead from him or her before I proceed. It is the only way I will proceed if the customer does not have the money to cover the job. In an ideal circumstance the customer will pay you upon completion of the job and wait for reimbursement from the insurance company but not everyone has the means to do so. If you are going to do the job and wait for the people to get the insurance money be sure you get a signed contract and the go ahead from the agent involved.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I got one of these in green on order next (ya, right). Gonna name it "Chipzilla". lol.


 
Wow!, I give up!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Why can't you real tree guy's spell 'Bowline!'
> Jeff


 
I can spell "blow me"


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just gotta ask what chipper you got that is gonna shoot it all to the front?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Still sick blah


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> And 'experience!'
> Jeff


 
It has been my xpernce yall use a bowlin fur bowline but I just type the waze Iz sounds lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I can spell "blow me"


 
Got xpernce?


----------



## David (saltas)

Take a look at this paragraph. Can you read what it says? All the letters have been jumbled (mixed). Only the first and last letter of ecah word is in the right place:

I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I can spell "blow me"


 
Well, you should be able to since it seems to be a favorite phrase of yours. Guess I am not the dirty old man you are.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## prentice110

saltas said:


> Take a look at this paragraph. Can you read what it says? All the letters have been jumbled (mixed). Only the first and last letter of ecah word is in the right place:
> 
> I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


 Its scary for fast you can read that. Only stumbled on 'rset'. Wow, cool. Now go post this nonsense somewhere else, this is a tree kill and climb thread. Today I wanted to kill someone. Till I relized it was inevitably my fault for why they clogged the chipper , bad enuff that a 2 hour job took 6. Before you jump to conclusions, no, it was not yesterdays newbie, but I wish he was there so he could see why I took the time to train him.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, you should be able to since it seems to be a favorite phrase of yours. Guess I am not the dirty old man you are.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:


 
Good comeback Jeffy. Took a while tho umpkin2:


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Are those wires as close to the trunk as the pic makes me guess? Looks like a fun one. Seems tall enuf to have a good crotch to swing em away.
> Put a fairly aggressive bid on this dying maple this morning. It's quite a bit bigger than it looks in the pic. Wires everywhere, pedestrians, cars, houses etc. Pretty typical of the work sites over in the next town, where I do a lot of work.
> 
> I worked for the guys father, and he was happy, so I think I got a good shot at it.


 


treevet said:


> Just blew out about 8 huge leaders and laterals on a giant pinoak that had a gaping split in the co doms. One leader crushed the back of the house in the hurricane in 08.
> 
> Way too dangerous to do anything but let em fly and I missed everything of importance including house and pool area and landscaping.
> 
> New trick on big split co doms. Talk up a 3/4 double braid and running bolen one side then lanyard a porty to the other side and cinch it up on the porty and lock both ears. When it slacks you can adjust and a real quick install while you are scared for your life it is gonna split and go on you.
> 
> One leader was just about to barber chair. Moaning and groaning. Ho's scared schitless.


 Was it a climb, or bucket? U ever tie leads together with multiple pullies, and the rope zig zaggin thru? just curious.


jefflovstrom said:


> Why can't you real tree guy's spell 'Bowline!'
> Jeff


I always could, just couldnt figure out why its pronounced bow-lynn. 


tree MDS said:


> I got one of these in green on order next (ya, right). Gonna name it "Chipzilla". lol.


 Now Jeff, you see what Snurg Burg looked like?


jefflovstrom said:


> Just gotta ask what chipper you got that is gonna shoot it all to the front?
> Jeff


 
The Bandit I got, with the chute aimed ALL the way up, as long as theres enuff logs, lotsa leafy, good luck.


----------



## zopi

big syc some more takedown today...we're a bit slow..got a little more to do tomorrow...but I'd rather be slow than unsafe...had a pretty good ride when I dropped the top...all the looky loos applauded...christ...

One day at a time.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Was it a climb, or bucket?
> .



NO one would have climbed this tree. We took down a fence/gate and backed in between the house and garage. This tree was a death certificate for a climber. It was splitting in the main crotch with a huge crevace, and barber chairing on the fracture sideways on the 100' biggest side leader in the area where the tri dom crushed the house in 08. One of the more dangerous trees I have done in the last few years.


----------



## prentice110

@VET.... Wish I coulda been there with Slayer to help you rock it out! I know a guy who climbed something like that (if Im following you right) He done rode it down and broke his back. Any chance I can buy a admission tickit to the TreeVet show? I love watchin old badasses in motion. Like lost art.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> @VET.... Wish I coulda been there with Slayer to help you rock it out! I know a guy who climbed something like that (if Im following you right) He done rode it down and broke his back. Any chance I can buy a admission tickit to the TreeVet show? I love watchin old badasses in motion. Like lost art.


 
If somebody rode this one down Matthew they would have to id the body by dental records. Big wood 100' plus with huge laterals, just creakin and gappin and moaning at about 8' up with the biggest doing the barber chair thang to boot. Ugly. Tornado induced.

Fun blowing out the big leads but worried the barber chair might break my boom in two. Tied it together (which had no effect if barber chaired) and started bombing. 6k job leave wood.


----------



## prentice110

DAM!!! HOW do ya pull that price off? For the love of God man, next time take a camera! I hate those ones where you worry about it comin back at the boom. Kinda why I hate spider lifts. Seen too many idiots in action. Your keepin busy, were kickin ass, how the rest o you guys holden out?


----------



## tree md

Hey Dave, I have two words for you... Da Braves!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big

today I drug brush for the wild man, prentice110. talk about killing a tree once the first piece hit the ground I didn't even have time to run in and grab a piece and run out its like he just levitated through that tree. nothing like a stone dead elm tree to make a mess


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Hey Dave, I have two words for you... Da Braves!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Dat hurts....bad.

Stayed up til 1'30 other night and watched the stinky ole phillies beat em in 19. Dat was a bad word too lol.

Maybe we take the rubber game tomorrow.


----------



## prentice110

no tree to big said:


> today I drug brush for the wild man, prentice110. talk about killing a tree once the first piece hit the ground I didn't even have time to run in and grab a piece and run out its like he just levitated through that tree. nothing like a stone dead elm tree to make a mess


 Oh its this guy. So, how was that compared to the climber you work with? How'd you like that clean up? You know, when I was your age, we didnt have minis with 6ft broom rakes. Take the ball and run with it! Oh, and I climbed that like ####. I need new spikes. Levitated. Told you, gotta be a Jedi, make your body move like water. A climber feels the force flowing thru him. Kinda like how I force feed BS to the general masses.


----------



## no tree to big

prentice110 said:


> Oh its this guy. So, how was that compared to the climber you work with? How'd you like that clean up? You know, when I was your age, we didnt have minis with 6ft broom rakes. Take the ball and run with it!


 
I like the climber I normally work with he gives us time to clean up as we go:msp_tongue: I guess thats the difference between an hourly employee and you! but I'd say you would out climb him any day 2:1, sad thing is he gets $25/hr. I'd hate to see you with one of our cranes. clean up was very nice I think I looked at that gravel drive for 10 min thinking F##K then the broom came out and it was done in 30 secs and ya know we dont have a mini at haney... we do it the old fashioned way pick it with the crane right into the chipper :yoyo:


----------



## prentice110

Wow, a crane, your spoiled. We cant afford those here in hack hillbilly county. Last time I worked with a crane, did dang near $12k in 1 day with 1 groundie, and if it was done my way, it woulda been a short day. Kinda hurt to walk for a day or 2 after tho.... According to Dirty, its cuz I dont know what Im doing. I dunno tho, he must know what its like to pay the crane guy at the end of the day.:msp_wink:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> If somebody rode this one down Matthew they would have to id the body by dental records. Big wood 100' plus with huge laterals, just creakin and gappin and moaning at about 8' up with the biggest doing the barber chair thang to boot. Ugly. Tornado induced.
> 
> Fun blowing out the big leads but worried the barber chair might break my boom in two. Tied it together (which had no effect if barber chaired) and started bombing. 6k job leave wood.


 
The ones I live for! 6K, leave wood, awesome!


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> he gets rid of the chips fast. We filled up his K30 quick. Not sure where he takes them but the truck was empty and back on the job in no time.


 
Alot of chip dumps is the key with a K30. lol.

I have an awesome chip dump that takes chips for free, and is always flat and dry... close too (a couple of them actually). That's one of the reasons the new truck makes sense for me. I might have problems in some of the more remote K30 spots further from home though... but five loads in one now.. so..


----------



## treevet

I hate dropping the chipper...esp. my bc 2000 with huge manual jack and all the hook up time esp if no gm around. Hit the hitch....jack it up.....pull up back up....move left...over shot....move right ...over shot...arrrgh. Gotta have a big box for me.


----------



## fishercat

*I don't blame you for the upgrade.*



tree MDS said:


> Alot of chip dumps is the key with a K30. lol.
> 
> I have an awesome chip dump that takes chips for free, and is always flat and dry... close too (a couple of them actually). That's one of the reasons the new truck makes sense for me. I might have problems in some of the more remote K30 spots further from home though... but five loads in one now.. so..


 
Makes the company look good and less trips. probably tows the JD better. I remember having your K30 wound out pulling it.

You don't seem to have to go on the interstate much so that's a bonus. If you have to do a lot of interstate travel in CT you are gonna get nailed by the DMV. probably not so big a deal up by you. We were to close to Wethersfield for comfort.


----------



## treeman82

been trying to upload a couple videos this morning. 

YouTube - ‪VIDEO0046‬&rlm;


This one after the "piles" were made as agreed upon the lady asked if we could come back in a few months to chip it up. F that.
YouTube - ‪GOPR0146‬&rlm;


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> been trying to upload a couple videos this morning.
> 
> YouTube - ‪VIDEO0046‬&rlm;
> 
> 
> This one after the "piles" were made as agreed upon the lady asked if we could come back in a few months to chip it up. F that.
> YouTube - ‪GOPR0146‬&rlm;


 
kewl, keep em comin


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I hate dropping the chipper...esp. my bc 2000 with huge manual jack and all the hook up time esp if no gm around. Hit the hitch....jack it up.....pull up back up....move left...over shot....move right ...over shot...arrrgh. Gotta have a big box for me.



Yeah right. that's funny.

The worst part of having the small chip truck forever, was probably just being annoyed with the inefficiency of the whole thing. I think of the wasted time on all those big jobs over the years. Just as you get jamming, the trucks full and all production stops. From a business viewpoint, especially, it's horrible!

On the average job (where I can fit the truck), now we'll just chip till all the chipping is done, drop the chipper, dump, and then start hucking the logs in.... none of this dumping 3 times and having the last load be only like 1.2 yards of chips! Grr... I hated that.. time to drop the chipper again!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Cool!
A 'Dumping' thread!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool!
> A 'Dumping' thread!
> Jeff



Ya, we were talking about large accommodating boxes jeff... funny you should stop in! hahaha.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Ya, we were talking about large accommodating boxes jeff... funny you should stop in! hahaha.


 
Well, I got big boxes.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I got big boxes.
> Jeff



Lol. How many yard trucks you guys running?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol. How many yard trucks you guys running?


 
A little more than 20 to 23,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool!
> A 'Dumping' thread!
> Jeff



You should see my one ton hop when it dumps loads like this (that's not even that heavy a load)! lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You should see my one ton hop when it dumps loads like this (that's not even that heavy a load)! lol.


 
Dude is on the ####ing phone again man !

Why does that make me want to crush a guy... or at least his phone.


----------



## zopi

LOL..you wanna be my new secretary? The get off the damn phone!

Finished up that confined syc...might have been pushing my limit a bit, but took it down slow...one little mishap...rigged a chunk of spar on the porty..dropeed it smooth, and had the bloody sling slip off..kind of a hairy ride, and the knot on the sling thumped me...no damage to HO or climber, so all is well....helps one to keep concentrating...head groundie <wife>was pissed I wouldn't come down to let her look at it before I rigged the pull line and got the block/sling out of the tree...was >not< going back up..pulled her over smooth as silk..I do love the thump of a trunk hitting the ground...as opposed to the crunch of one landing on a benz or something...:hmm3grin2orange:

Gotta couple decent sized jobs coming...nothing as difficult as this one though...


----------



## treeman82

Picked up my new cribbing this morning, then went to stew leonards to pick up 6 lobsters.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Picked up my new cribbing this morning, then went to stew leonards to pick up 6 lobsters.


 
What kinda cribbing you get 82?


----------



## treeman75

Replaced the starter on my Harley today. Now if it would quit raining I could ride it.


----------



## treeman82

6x6, 6x8 and 8x8 white pine. Basically the short pieces from the monster I took down last fall. Figure it's better to have them around and not need them, than to need them and have to pay $500+ to the crane company to bring them.


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> The ones I live for! 6K, leave wood, awesome!


 
If you can sell that, I'll make you rich, no Effin arond. How do you get that? No effin way. Anybody else filing chains right now? I am . My fingers hurt so I took a break. Nothing goin on here but BS so I gotta Go back to filing, SUX gotta good one 2moro, stay safe guys, and go make some cha-ching!


----------



## jefflovstrom

And, there's your sign.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> I hate dropping the chipper...esp. my bc 2000 with huge manual jack and all the hook up time esp if no gm around. Hit the hitch....jack it up.....pull up back up....move left...over shot....move right ...over shot...arrrgh. Gotta have a big box for me.


 
I usually never had too much trouble hooking up on my own, but it can be frustrating. I started placing a cone under the rear corner of the truck when I drop and just line it up when I get back.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> I usually never had too much trouble hooking up on my own, but it can be frustrating. I started placing a cone under the rear corner of the truck when I drop and just line it up when I get back.



That makes way too much sense for the average treeguy.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Just woke up from a 4 day stumping binge, I'm caught up though and learned a ton. I dodged some storms, got caught in one, but it made for great rainy weekend work.

I've rented the 252 before, but never had the number and size of stumps as I conquered this weekend.

I picked one up Thursday in a hurry, because the one I was supposed to get from my normal agent fell through. The yellow jacket teeth I looked at looked ok, but the bad eggs were on the other side. I flipped most and borrowed their diamond wheel, so I researched and learned how to dress them up. I broke down and bought a set of 20 on Friday, just in case, but never had to use them.

I pulled the stick with the wheel leveled and found no oil (took a video to cma) and ended up adding a quart and a half maybe. It used a bunch too. It hadn't seen a grease gun in a while either. Not all rental companies are created equal.

It's time to find my own unit, not sure the 252 is the ticket though. Or I might grab one and sub out the big ones for the time being. The 252 will do them, but not efficient enough for me.

I've got lots of removals this week since the weather has finally decided to cooperate. Summer is here, hope it addresses the balance this miserable spring let me with.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> That makes way too much sense for the average treeguy.


 
It was one of the last ROW daze when I was down to two mexicans on the crew. Good guys, but couldn't guide you in for jack, so I just grabbed a road cone and tried it one day. I think they did really good after that, but I wasn't looking.


----------



## Jumper

Framed houses, mainly installing second floor, floor sheeting for Habitat for Humanity until I decided I had enough sun at 1345 hrs and moved indoors to remove bracing.....I take an Rx that makes me a little skittish in bright sunlight and it certainly was that here earlier today. Planted potatoes and watered my tomato plants in my garden plot on the way home.


----------



## treeman82

Stacked and stickered my new cribbing on the trailer for tomorrow, moved the trailer to the job, along with the chipper. Got a haircut. Looked at 2 stump jobs, first one was a norway maple, gonna tell them $300 - $350 no clean-up... probably 30" diameter max, somebody else did the tree and was supposed to do the stump for $150, but backed out. I think a 252 would roll on the hill to get up to the thing. Looked at a BIG sugar maple stump, told them $1,000 no clean-up. Lots of rock to hammer out on that one, so if I get it it has to be worth the time.

Looked at a storm damage job for a "friend" he had it cleaned up by the time I got there. 

Sheared a hedge for the guy we are supposed to work for tomorrow. Wanted to get it out of the way while the stress factor was low.


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> And, there's your sign.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
You tryin to say something smartass? I made your check today. Albeit to the side, wouldnt a happened without a certin Slayer .... Dave, I know you dont get on here much any more, but if you do, read this, and tell the children what we did. First time I had a real TEAM on the ground. (for me) Anyone could get up there, and make it rain tree, these guys made it disapear. I am nothing without my grunts. THANK YOU!!!!!X10. you know who you are....


----------



## ropensaddle

Damn i may have tick fever or borderline pnemonia been down since last friday. I got work to do damnit I'm gonna try to work tomorrow.


----------



## flushcut

Get healthy rope!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Damn i may have tick fever or borderline pnemonia been down since last friday. I got work to do damnit I'm gonna try to work tomorrow.


 
sucks being sick, esp in the heat....you need to visit a doc. hope you feel better.

here's a few picts of the split (split has closed and barber chair closed too) oak we fin on 2nd day yesterday, leave wood. brought picker between house and garage. like I said no one woulda climbed this. deathtrap on verge of falling in 2 places. and the slammer. no helmet cause 94 degrees and everything is on the ground outside of the stick (wore one earlier).

YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪003.MOV‬&rlm;


----------



## treevet

little flick bout the previous job, 100 ft plus hack with boog hangin (Kingpin reference :msp_tongue. all schit in truck was picked. this house was crashed too in hurricane by a lead and 2 remaining leads were gaping open. Gotta get a helmet set up for my Playsport cam and show some action picts. Hard to set up cause it has controls on back and lens on front.

YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;


----------



## ropensaddle

Nice stick tv, I climed chit like that back when i was younger but its a wonder nothing crazy happened. I hate hackbury for their weak attachments if not pruned in their jouvy life


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Nice stick tv, I climed chit like that back when i was younger but its a wonder nothing crazy happened. I hate hackbury for their weak attachments if not pruned in their jouvy life


 
I'da climbed the hack no prob. NObody woulda climbed the pinoak. Scary just standing near it;. I have climbed plenty of schit cracked in the stem....none with that huge of canopy like this one split in 2 places and inches from crashing


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I'da climbed the hack no prob. NObody woulda climbed the pinoak. Scary just standing near it;. I have climbed plenty of schit cracked in the stem....none with that huge of canopy like this one split in 2 places and inches from crashing


 
I hear ya bro, My worst was one that our competitors refused to climb when I was climb crew foreman for asplundhy. It was a 150 sweetgum with only a 2 inch by twelve inch strap of wood left at the base. The giraffe got all he could reach it was way worse than the oak i put on here from time to time. It was a real suicidal tree and I should not of climbed it but I did. If you seen it you would call me nutz but I was asked if I could get it down and said yes. I guyed that sucker every direction ten ropes on the tight the stem could not move by the time I was done and climbed it and finished the tree. I was young bull headed and loved a challenge, today hell no, they can send a crane or fo.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> Damn i may have tick fever or borderline pnemonia been down since last friday. I got work to do damnit I'm gonna try to work tomorrow.


 
Consider incorporating garlic heavy into your diet or eat a few cloves throughout the day till it's coming out your pores and get some Vitamin C. 

Tick Bites and Lyme Disease

I've also beat full on pnemonia in less than 24 hours with that stuff. That is also well documented and widely used. Haven't been notably sick in a couple of years for anytime I get to feeling something coming on, I infuse my system with garlic and and grab some Vitamin C and I'm on down the road.

Just a suggestion, not intended to replace the care of your doctor, and you might notice those birds you call skeeters don't want to tend to you so much.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I hear ya bro, My worst was one that our competitors refused to climb when I was climb crew foreman for asplundhy. It was a 150 sweetgum with only a 2 inch by twelve inch strap of wood left at the base. The giraffe got all he could reach it was way worse than the oak i put on here from time to time. It was a real suicidal tree and I should not of climbed it but I did. If you seen it you would call me nutz but I was asked if I could get it down and said yes. I guyed that sucker every direction ten ropes on the tight the stem could not move by the time I was done and climbed it and finished the tree. I was young bull headed and loved a challenge, today hell no, they can send a crane or fo.


 
wasn't nothin to tie off the barber chairing right lead off to and that was the worse. Once I tied the two co doms together they weren't gonna split apart but when the barber chairing lead breaking away from the house towards the pool went out.....the rope tie together I had would have directed the main lead right into the pool if the rope didn't break off.

Believe me, nobody been up more dangerous trees than I have and NO one would have climbed this tree. Scary enough blowing out leads and being up there at all in the picker. I am a lucky fker so I am still here. Check is in the pocket. Major job just cutting up that big boy with the 90 880 and 660 (feels like a toy with other 2) and flushin the fkin stump. Worried all the time the rounds would get away and roll into the pool or deck.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> wasn't nothin to tie off the barber chairing right lead off to and that was the worse. Once I tied the two co doms together they weren't gonna split apart but when the barber chairing lead breaking away from the house towards the pool went out.....the rope tie together I had would have directed the main lead right into the pool if the rope didn't break off.
> 
> Believe me, nobody been up more dangerous trees than I have and NO one would have climbed this tree. Scary enough blowing out leads and being up there at all in the picker. I am a lucky fker so I am still here. Check is in the pocket. Major job just cutting up that big boy with the 90 880 and 660 (feels like a toy with other 2) and flushin the fkin stump. Worried all the time the rounds would get away and roll into the pool or deck.


 well vet i likely would not have climbed it now but in my youth I would of tried is all I meant. I banged out three trees today and five trims so sick I think im dying lol. I got to take 3 down in the mourning at the alligator farm sick or not it has to get done. At least the alligators wont want to bite me:monkey:


This tree is cake compared to the gum I mentioned the gum had way less sound wood and huge spreading canopy which was entirely healthy!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> well vet i likely would not have climbed it now but in my youth I would of tried is all I meant.
> 
> In your youth or senility you or no one woulda climbed this tree. Hollow or rotten trees are still up there, this tree was in the process of falling apart, in two places. Hard to paint a pict. you just gonna have to take my word for it.
> 
> Hey how about some picts of the alligator farm. Swamp people is my fave show.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> well vet i likely would not have climbed it now but in my youth I would of tried is all I meant.
> 
> In your youth or senility you or no one woulda climbed this tree. Hollow or rotten trees are still up there, this tree was in the process of falling apart, in two places. Hard to paint a pict. you just gonna have to take my word for it.
> 
> Hey how about some picts of the alligator farm. Swamp people is my fave show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao I will take pics if I remember cam ok these are the little guys3 to 9 footers but would still kill you if you did not move away! They have two large mountain lions there too They also have a 105 pound logger head big sob.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao I will take pics if I remember cam ok these are the little guys3 to 9 footers but would still kill you if you did not move away! They have two large mountain lions there too They also have a 105 pound logger head big sob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this vid somewhere last week. He coulda been in big trouble.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Untamed and Uncut - Gator Attacks Handler‬&rlm;
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

Nice job vet. You earned my respect (and I'm a miserable old bastard myself, at that)! 

I like seeing hard work (and years of it) come together for you like that. What it's all about IMO.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Bigus Termitius said:


> I usually never had too much trouble hooking up on my own, but it can be frustrating. I started placing a cone under the rear corner of the truck when I drop and just line it up when I get back.


 
Wheel block works well too!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this vid somewhere last week. He coulda been in big trouble.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Untamed and Uncut - Gator Attacks Handler‬&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the place I got the full private tour and saw the vid today. Interesting man and also a coach pretty good guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the place I got the full private tour and saw the vid today. Interesting man and also a coach pretty good guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I don't come down the wrong side of the tree lol:jawdrop:
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman82

I put some time in yesterday for my crane job that was planned for today. Show up to the job with my crew at 7:45, crane scheduled to arrive at 8:15+/- with my operator of choice. Plan was to get the cable line down off the house and set up traffic control, let people get out to work, and then have at it. 

As soon as I got there things went to hell fast. We get there at 7:45, crane was already there. My operator wasn't in it. This guy didn't want to set up where he needed to be, so after some arguement with the office I told the operator / office to go to hell and leave my jobsite. That didn't make them happy. 

Called off the loader which was already on the way, not a good thing, luckily a good friend who is very understanding.

Called the estimator who came out later on in the day, we took a look at the layout, he said he would have set up no problem where I wanted him. My normal op would have set up, and when the owner of the company comes out tomorrow to check it out he will agree.

So instead of a nice crane day, we wound up taking down a fast red maple for a buddy, and then bombed out 2 oaks for my insurance agent. Not an ideal day, but oh well.


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta love it (even though it about kills me)!







About a half load of chips today.


----------



## tree MDS

Was a little too busy for pics... (gotta get a couple though).


----------



## zopi

Little pruning job, which sucked, because I was alone all day...my help pursuing their educations...no biggie, brought in some cash and a nice older couple who were ecstatic with the work...the HO was out, and he is a retired Fire fighter rescue tech, so with him watching I scampered up an oak that is a good three feet DBH...pruned that bugger out for him with a handsaw...gotta love silky! I bought a the yamabico ir whatever it is called...it has the fine teeth on top and medium on the bottom...works pretty well..have to be careful to not scar the adjacent brances when pruning, but great for small...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Was a little too busy for pics... (gotta get a couple though).


 
Looks like a cake day! Good for you!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like a cake day! Good for you!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:


 
Wasn't bad. there were other trees, plus removing wood, stump grinding, topsoiling and all that other BS.

Thanks for caring though... ####head!
MDS.

A/C is nice though, eh Jeffers?? lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Wasn't bad. there were other trees, plus removing wood, stump grinding, topsoiling and all that other BS.
> 
> Thanks for caring though... ####head!
> MDS.
> 
> A/C is nice though, eh Jeffers?? lol.


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Was a little too busy for pics... (gotta get a couple though).


 
That bucket makes that chipper truck look like a Tonka truck in that pic. Did you used to have those big mudders on that thing? XRT is burning it up tonight. Havent heard this many good songs on the radio in years


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> That bucket makes that chipper truck look like a Tonka truck in that pic. Did you used to have those big mudders on that thing? XRT is burning it up tonight. Havent heard this many good songs on the radio in years



Yeah, it used to have the big tires before I owned it.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice job vet. You earned my respect (and I'm a miserable old bastard myself, at that)!
> 
> I like seeing hard work (and years of it) come together for you like that. What it's all about IMO.


 
thanks buddy


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the place I got the full private tour and saw the vid today. Interesting man and also a coach pretty good guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta be pretty tough to take a hit like that and try to make the show go on too
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Was a little too busy for pics... (gotta get a couple though).


 
Very professional looking. You try taking off that chipbox top yet?

Can you pick it off with mtl handler on bucket?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Very professional looking. You try taking off that chipbox top yet?
> 
> Can you pick it off with mtl handler on bucket?



Haven't tried yet. No material handler on bucket.

I'll probably never take it off anyway. I just wanted the option, in case I did ever get a crane, log trailer etc (or maybe better resale someday). It looks like it would be pretty simple though.. just those four handled latches. Its in two pieces, with four corner lifting eyes on each.

I could always do something with the backhoe and telephone poles maybe..


----------



## tree md

Nice looking trucks MDS!

Roped about a 1200 pound top out of a large pine yesterday. Groundy did not let it run at all... Jerked me out of my spikes... My forearms look like ground hamburger today... I hired another groundy this morning with rope experience. Something had to give.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree md said:


> Nice looking trucks MDS!
> 
> Roped about a 1200 pound top out of a large pine yesterday. Groundy did not let it run at all... Jerked me out of my spikes... My forearms look like ground hamburger today... I hired another groundy this morning with rope experience. Something had to give.


 
To big of a top, you should of seen that comin not the groundys fault.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Was a little too busy for pics... (gotta get a couple though).


 
Sweet set up mds, you must bust azz between all your posts to pay for that. Glad I'm going solo, reading about you guys having nothing to do all winter and still rolling that equipment is a true inspiration.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Sweet set up mds, you must bust azz between all your posts to pay for that. Glad I'm going solo, reading about you guys having nothing to do all winter and still rolling that equipment is a true inspiration.



Not so much so far this year unfortunately... the years have not been entirely wasted though. 

Best of wishes and welcome to the party!!

BTW: good point about the top being too big. I don't give them ####ers the chance if I dont trust em. Go higher!


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Nice looking trucks MDS!
> 
> Roped about a 1200 pound top out of a large pine yesterday. Groundy did not let it run at all... Jerked me out of my spikes... My forearms look like ground hamburger today... I hired another groundy this morning with rope experience. Something had to give.



Thanks md!

Were you using a pulley and porty on that top?


----------



## tree md

Yep, porty and pulley. I was trying to keep it off of a dogwood, that's the only reason I roped it. I wanted my groundy to just let it fly once it came over but we miscommunicated. Plus we are getting used to using the porty. Not the groundys fault at all. He is a little green but he's a hard worker. He is still with me, I just hired another guy who is more experienced at rope work.

Been awhile since I have worked in large pines. I forget how heavy those suckers are.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Sweet set up mds, you must bust azz between all your posts to pay for that. Glad I'm going solo, reading about you guys having nothing to do all winter and still rolling that equipment is a true inspiration.



They don't call me MDS for nothing son!


----------



## Jumper

Installed membranes on window frames, prepositioned windows in correct rooms for installation tomorrow, and installed siding on patio privacy walls, on a Habitat for Humanity site....


----------



## ropensaddle

Omg 97 degrees 89% humidity here come summer:monkey:


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> They don't call me MDS for nothing son!


 
Please, don't let it go to your head. It looks like asplundh and davey meet up for a coffee break with a stolen chipper .That second hand gear could still use a bit of color coordination.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree md said:


> Yep, porty and pulley. I was trying to keep it off of a dogwood, that's the only reason I roped it. I wanted my groundy to just let it fly once it came over but we miscommunicated. Plus we are getting used to using the porty. Not the groundys fault at all. He is a little green but he's a hard worker. He is still with me, I just hired another guy who is more experienced at rope work.
> 
> Been awhile since I have worked in large pines. I forget how heavy those suckers are.


 
You could have lowered a hundred tops and still have trouble with a top that is over 300 pounds. I will never lower a top that needs more then a wrap and half on a porty. You can go big with tip ties and balance points but if a top needs to be lowered I always go small and go home.


----------



## Jumper

ropensaddle said:


> Omg 97 degrees 89% humidity here come summer:monkey:


 
Keep it.....21C/70F here with 33% RH in sunshine. On this day in 2009 a killing frost, -3.4C.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Big ol dead oak today, SURE glad we had the bucket with us, it was climbable but i wouldnt been happy about it. Wires on 3 sides house and pretty concrete driveway on the other. Had her down bout 2:30 wood stayed so i left 2 guys there to cut it up and me and the others went an pruned a plum tree. daughter graduated from preschool today so i got off early to go to that, boy that makes me feel old!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> They don't call me MDS for nothing son!


 
What you got Super Swampers on the bucket truck? It truly is one of the BADDEST buckets there are, very tactical, looks great. You took the wheel covers off? Looks even better.


----------



## treemandan

One reason the newbies can't seem to walk straight is that there is just to much to fathom. There really is.

Just last week me and my newbie were standing around watching a bunch of Mexicans trying remove yew stumps with an 80 dollar hand saw. That's Japanese Steel!
We watched them hack at it for awhile, I mentioned to my newbie about all the mud caked up in the saw teeth, about how that sort of thing don't fly and said " I have the same saw, if you do that to it I will use it on you". I thought everything was square on that.

Until today. I said to my newbie, " Newbie, chop out that little root there." The freshly sharpened axe lay within 5 feet on the little root and I thought it would be handled accordingly.

I turned my back for a second and my newbie had walked all the way over to the tool truck and snagged my glistening gleaming Zubat and was going subterranean with it on this dam little root!

Silly newbies. I told him that being yelled at is part of the job... and that we were going up to finish what the Mexicans couldn't next week.


----------



## treeman82

Yo MDS did you get any work or damage from the tornados yesterday? 

Straightened out the BS with the crane company today, dropped off some saws at the shop to get fixed, went on 2 estimates. Picked up 4 arborvitae at the nursery for 1 client, and another one gave me and the boys a heart attack. Looks like I will be going back to NYC next week to pick up another antique.


----------



## treemandan

And then:

Down the road there has been a small dead norway , the HO had a ladder up on it over the holiday weekend. I saw some bad cuts, the few limbs that had been cut were still laying in the driveway and the ladder was just taken down today. The tree still stands but I am not sure about the HO. I will find out.
The tree would be a few hundred plus a little for the stump, its been dead for awhile. He was cutting long outstretched branches with just a top cut and probably a dull saw. It didn't look good.

Once or twice I have been contracted to finish a tree that has put the HO in a body cast. I hope this is not the case again.


----------



## stihl.logger

booked this one today, kinda felt bad for the guy tho, power company won't take it down for him cuz it leans twards his house. but yet they are still going to charge him to take the line down so i can take it out! bad thing is it has a fence grown into it from the base all the way up six foot. anybody else ran into this? any solutions?


----------



## TreeAce

stihl.logger said:


> booked this one today, kinda felt bad for the guy tho, power company won't take it down for him cuz it leans twards his house. but yet they are still going to charge him to take the line down so i can take it out! bad thing is it has a fence grown into it from the base all the way up six foot. anybody else ran into this? any solutions?


 
Looks like a fun one! As for the fence in the tree, an I am just tossn this out there, and I am assuming you need to cut it up to move it. I did a large maple last year that had a chain link fence grown into it. I was able to get the log on the ground and was havn a hard time getting it cut up. Not sure WTH i was thinking when I bid the job although I do remember putting a huge price on it and figured "for that much cash I will just figure it out"...well...I got the job so there I was scrathn my head sayin to myself...mmaannnnn this sucks. Anyway, my buddy shows up with his 7015 stumper to do the stumps. He looks my situation over and says "stand back and make sure your glasses are on!" He then takes his stumper and grinds out the whole area on the one side of the log with the chain link fencing grow into it. He just chipped away at it until there was no more metal left in the log. I then just cut up the rest of it. After he did that he blasted out the two big stumps like it was nothin. He didnt hurt a darn thing on his grinder and I was one happy tree guy. I gave him an extra 50 and he was happy to!


----------



## treemandan

TreeAce said:


> Looks like a fun one! As for the fence in the tree, an I am just tossn this out there, and I am assuming you need to cut it up to move it. I did a large maple last year that had a chain link fence grown into it. I was able to get the log on the ground and was havn a hard time getting it cut up. Not sure WTH i was thinking when I bid the job although I do remember putting a huge price on it and figured "for that much cash I will just figure it out"...well...I got the job so there I was scrathn my head sayin to myself...mmaannnnn this sucks. Anyway, my buddy shows up with his 7015 stumper to do the stumps. He looks my situation over and says "stand back and make sure your glasses are on!" He then takes his stumper and grinds out the whole area on the one side of the log with the chain link fencing grow into it. He just chipped away at it until there was no more metal left in the log. I then just cut up the rest of it. After he did that he blasted out the two big stumps like it was nothin. He didnt hurt a darn thing on his grinder and I was one happy tree guy. I gave him an extra 50 and he was happy to!


 
Chain link vs chain saw.


----------



## bomar

stihl.logger said:


> booked this one today, kinda felt bad for the guy tho, power company won't take it down for him cuz it leans twards his house. but yet they are still going to charge him to take the line down so i can take it out! bad thing is it has a fence grown into it from the base all the way up six foot. anybody else ran into this? any solutions?


 
ya that is BS it shouldnt cost him any money for a service drop hes doin the power company a favor because the utility wont have to trim it any more what power company is it. we contract for pacific power and they dont charge for service drops for tree removals even if it is a regular tree servive doin the removal but the reason they wont take it down for him is because it wont take out the primary wire which = their money maker but a service only feeds one house no big deal to them f'ed up but i guarantee if that primary was in front of his house and leaning at it there would be no ?'s asked about removing it iv seen it alot p.s get a carbide chain spendy bastards tho


----------



## treevet

stihl.logger said:


> booked this one today, kinda felt bad for the guy tho, power company won't take it down for him cuz it leans twards his house. but yet they are still going to charge him to take the line down so i can take it out! bad thing is it has a fence grown into it from the base all the way up six foot. anybody else ran into this? any solutions?


 
I generally go to ground level even with a 6' stump and cut from the opposite side of the fencing. When I get to the fence I use my schit saw/chain combo and cut til it can be pushed over. Then I put the stump in the bushes somewhere. Dingo will handle most 6' sections.

Nice avi! Stihl rules 

Any idea where I can get an AV mount for my 090?


----------



## treevet

bomar said:


> ya that is BS it shouldnt cost him any money for a service drop hes doin the power company a favor because the utility wont have to trim it any more what power company is it. we contract for pacific power and they dont charge for service drops for tree removals even if it is a regular tree servive doin the removal but the reason they wont take it down for him is because it wont take out the primary wire which = their money maker but a service only feeds one house no big deal to them f'ed up but i guarantee if that primary was in front of his house and leaning at it there would be no ?'s asked about removing it iv seen it alot



yeah, we get free wire drops too but they not too good bout puttin em back up and sometimes if busy they wait til next dayl.

customers hatin on you and not the lektrik boys.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I generally go to ground level even with a 6' stump and cut from the opposite side of the fencing. When I get to the fence I use my schit saw/chain combo and cut til it can be pushed over. Then I put the stump in the bushes somewhere. Dingo will handle most 6' sections.
> 
> Nice avi! Stihl rules
> 
> Any idea where I can get an AV mount for my 090?


 
Its puts the stump in the bushes. Yeah, I know that.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treemandan

It looked more like that transformer thingamabob would be more a hassle than that little house drop. If its just that wire you are dealing with the whole thing appears pretty easy.

Its a poplar? Bark was kinda tupelo. Chestnut oak? Hell, I dunno, it don't matter, give them my number, I'll get it out, won't even touch the wire... oh and I'll even dump the stump in the bushes for ya.


maybe they are being pricks about dropping the wire cause they are thinking that it really don't need to be.


----------



## tree md

mr. holden wood said:


> You could have lowered a hundred tops and still have trouble with a top that is over 300 pounds. I will never lower a top that needs more then a wrap and half on a porty. You can go big with tip ties and balance points but if a top needs to be lowered I always go small and go home.


 
Dude, I lower whole trees over houses. I make money cuts... I put them on the ground quick, fast and in a hurry, in the biggest pieces that will fit. I'm not climbing hourly for the man...


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Please, don't let it go to your head. It looks like asplundh and davey meet up for a coffee break with a stolen chipper .That second hand gear could still use a bit of color coordination.


 
Lol. Good one.

So you're going on your own eh... I can't wait for the pics of your setup! lol. So whatcha thinking, S-10 with load handler, and maybe rent one of them little baby vermeers to start? Hahaha..


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Yo MDS did you get any work or damage from the tornados yesterday?
> 
> Straightened out the BS with the crane company today, dropped off some saws at the shop to get fixed, went on 2 estimates. Picked up 4 arborvitae at the nursery for 1 client, and another one gave me and the boys a heart attack. Looks like I will be going back to NYC next week to pick up another antique.


 
No damage from wednesday here. We had warnings though. Finished up with some stumps and topsoil at lightning pace, with those clouds moving in hard. Looked close, but by the time we left, the sun was back out.


----------



## treeman82

We were working and got some larger rain drops for about 5 min or less, other than that just dark skies. Heard that Torrington got hit with a tornado though.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Good one.
> 
> So you're going on your own eh... I can't wait for the pics of your setup! lol. So whatcha thinking, S-10 with load handler, and maybe rent one of them little baby vermeers to start? Hahaha..


 
Holden doing his usual hit and run....be back in a week. He told me this is his response....:msp_tongue:

YouTube - ‪THE HONEYMOONERS - RALPH KRAMDEN SAYS HARDEE HAR HAR‬&rlm;


----------



## ropensaddle

Crap laryengitus now still f in sick 100 degree temps tree must come down #### #### ####


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Crap laryengitus now still f in sick 100 degree temps tree must come down #### #### ####


 
Oh yeah lungs all stopped up already and top top that yesterday sycamore 44 inch dbh


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Oh yeah lungs all stopped up already and top top that yesterday sycamore 44 inch dbh


 
Them damn gators dont want to f with me:monkey:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Oh yeah lungs all stopped up already and top top that yesterday sycamore 44 inch dbh


 
Hey back in the day (way back) couple of tokes and what ails ya is all good.:cool2:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Good one.
> 
> So you're going on your own eh... I can't wait for the pics of your setup! lol. So whatcha thinking, S-10 with load handler, and maybe rent one of them little baby vermeers to start? Hahaha..


 
One thing is for sure, he'll have plenty of time to make sure that everything color coordinates.

It's time for you to upgrade that "second hand" old bucket truck you've got there anyway. You could sell it to me, I'll catch flak for it, I don't mind, and you can go get you a brand new dark green unit.







Why not grab a hybrid like the city of Champaign, IL. did? You could go green and go green at the same time.

Spotted this tues morning....when I first saw altec's hybrid utility truck a couple of years ago I thought I needed to make a phone call and ask where my forestry version is, but figured surely they already had one on the drawing board. If I could get the 60/70 4x4 version there would be much happiness in the land. I'll let them work out the kinks first, then see how it goes. Meanwhile, your rig will do...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Hey back in the day (way back) couple of tokes and what ails ya is all good.:cool2:


 
i need to go to the doc but am hard headed I may go Saturday if not better, today is seven days of misery!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> Oh yeah lungs all stopped up already and top top that yesterday sycamore 44 inch dbh


 
Hey rope, did you catch my post on how you might kick all this? 

Here are some other (legal...lol :msp_wink natural decongestants if you are interested, but you ought to take something to clear up those lungs...sounds like some bad juju, be careful.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> We were working and got some larger rain drops for about 5 min or less, other than that just dark skies. Heard that Torrington got hit with a tornado though.


 
That's where I was Wednesday. No tornado as far as I know. Had strong winds yesterday though. Paper said about a thousand outages. Probably just a couple of crap trees went down is all.

Things busy over your way? It's the worst I've ever seen it up here... like tree service ghost town. 

Gonna have every piece of equipment I own showboating if up in the center town tomorrow. People everywhere. Hopefully it generates some interest... at the very least it should piss off the competition pretty good! lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> What you got Super Swampers on the bucket truck? It truly is one of the BADDEST buckets there are, very tactical, looks great. You took the wheel covers off? Looks even better.



Yeah, Super Swampers... for running over the other local treeguys ...should put the chains on too maybe... hmm, when is the next CPTA meeting..

Thanks for the compliment on the truck. Them gay tin wheel simulators been off forever now. I couldn't get to the locking hubs with em on, for one thing (Schmidy's ).


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Oh yeah lungs all stopped up already and top top that yesterday sycamore 44 inch dbh


 
Oh god my eyes burn just talking about chipping sycamore ... Its that time of year when they are extra dusty ....


----------



## no tree to big

today was not a fun day for me... luckily the trees were not to huge but fairly good size, 2 silver maples one 18"dbh about 50' the other a 32" dbh which split into 3 leaders each @ about 16" about 15' up. we had to (mostly me, forman doesn't do too much dragging) drag a little over 300' to make it to the chipper i cant feel my legs, i guess thats a good thing at this point


----------



## zopi

plated whack-a-pine..two today, two tomorrow and a bunch of pruning...gotta new groundie for tomorow...if he works out, he's gonna be semi permanent..

got a box of new toys from sherrill...plaaayyy!uttahere2:


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> To big of a top, you should of seen that comin not the groundys fault.


 Now, that being said, are you telling me that if I put a 2500lbs piece on the rope, you couldnt rope it? I started out with a phyco and I never blasted him out of spikes.


tree md said:


> Yep, porty and pulley. I was trying to keep it off of a dogwood, that's the only reason I roped it. I wanted my groundy to just let it fly once it came over but we miscommunicated. Plus we are getting used to using the porty. Not the groundys fault at all. He is a little green but he's a hard worker. He is still with me, I just hired another guy who is more experienced at rope work.
> 
> Been awhile since I have worked in large pines. I forget how heavy those suckers are.


 Never use a rookie without a real groundie to show him whats up, good way to get killed by a struck by.


tree MDS said:


> They don't call me MDS for nothing son!


 I think its because you left out the 'E' between the 'M' and the 'D'.


treemandan said:


> One reason the newbies can't seem to walk straight is that there is just to much to fathom. There really is.
> 
> Just last week me and my newbie were standing around watching a bunch of Mexicans trying remove yew stumps with an 80 dollar hand saw. That's Japanese Steel!
> We watched them hack at it for awhile, I mentioned to my newbie about all the mud caked up in the saw teeth, about how that sort of thing don't fly and said " I have the same saw, if you do that to it I will use it on you". I thought everything was square on that.
> 
> Until today. I said to my newbie, " Newbie, chop out that little root there." The freshly sharpened axe lay within 5 feet on the little root and I thought it would be handled accordingly.
> 
> I turned my back for a second and my newbie had walked all the way over to the tool truck and snagged my glistening gleaming Zubat and was going subterranean with it on this dam little root!
> 
> Silly newbies. I told him that being yelled at is part of the job... and that we were going up to finish what the Mexicans couldn't next week.


 
I feel ya man,... all to well. BUT..... This is going to be the best year Ive had in a long time , if I can keep the ball rolling. I live in an area, where there is a lot of work, but anyone whose any good at it does it for themselves. I found the best green horn Ive ever seen, and Im thinking about over paying him so he stays till college starts back up. Any hoo, what did I do today? TOO MUCH TO LIST!!!! I feel like its 99 again, and the economy rocks! I'd still be out bangin, but it was one of those first hot day deals, and I didnt wanna kill the newbie, by making him put in 14+. Do that on a friday he might not come back. 2 very productive and profitable days in a row. so good , I know a motors gonna blow soon, cuz thats how it works.


----------



## prentice110

no tree to big said:


> today was not a fun day for me... luckily the trees were not to huge but fairly good size, 2 silver maples one 18"dbh about 50' the other a 32" dbh which split into 3 leaders each @ about 16" about 15' up. we had to (mostly me, forman doesn't do too much dragging) drag a little over 300' to make it to the chipper i cant feel my legs, i guess thats a good thing at this point


 
cry me a river. then thank your self that you wernt under me. Did they at least give you a log cart? If they didnt, get your ass in the office and say, 'why are you doing this the hard way?' 'do you want me to make you money? or just die suffer for you?'


----------



## no tree to big

prentice110 said:


> cry me a river. then thank your self that you wernt under me. Did they at least give you a log cart? If they didnt, get your ass in the office and say, 'why are you doing this the hard way?' 'do you want me to make you money? or just die suffer for you?'


 
river is in flood stage sir, yea I got a log cart still sucked! I don't think it would have mattered if I was under you or the slowest climber on this site by the time I made it back from the first trip half the tree would have been on the ground either way. but I don't care, ya know why? because Ima have a fat check next week 3 9hr days in a row and monday and tuesday are looking promising to round out the pay period! I think we are finally getting calls plus we have a big river clearing project for the county, funny how we start it when everything is flooded:msp_confused:


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Good one.
> 
> So you're going on your own eh... I can't wait for the pics of your setup! lol. So whatcha thinking, S-10 with load handler, and maybe rent one of them little baby vermeers to start? Hahaha..


 
Seriouslly a s10, I would never drive a chevy. Looking at a sweet dodge dakota and five horse briggs and stratton chipper. My set up for sidework is better then half the posters I read on this site.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree md said:


> Dude, I lower whole trees over houses. I make money cuts... I put them on the ground quick, fast and in a hurry, in the biggest pieces that will fit. I'm not climbing hourly for the man...


 
Ok tough guy, are you not the same guy who was taking tree wraps untill a few months ago. Glad the biz is going well enough to afford that hundred dollar porty.


----------



## bomar

zopi said:


> plated whack-a-pine..two today, two tomorrow and a bunch of pruning...gotta new groundie for tomorow...if he works out, he's gonna be semi permanent..
> 
> got a box of new toys from sherrill...plaaayyy!uttahere2:


 
what new gadgets did you get


----------



## stihl.logger

treevet said:


> I generally go to ground level even with a 6' stump and cut from the opposite side of the fencing. When I get to the fence I use my schit saw/chain combo and cut til it can be pushed over. Then I put the stump in the bushes somewhere. Dingo will handle most 6' sections.
> 
> Nice avi! Stihl rules
> 
> Any idea where I can get an AV mount for my 090?


 
yeah that decal gets more talk with firewood jockey home owners than me being 80 foot in their tree! 

i do know where you could get an AV mount for an 090... have an 090 parts saw at my shop. PM me and we can work something out


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> Holden doing his usual hit and run....be back in a week. He told me this is his response....:msp_tongue:
> 
> YouTube - ‪THE HONEYMOONERS - RALPH KRAMDEN SAYS HARDEE HAR HAR‬&rlm;


 
You old dinosaur, I wasnt even born when that show was on. You should be pushing a shuffle puck on a cruise ship, not doing tree work. You are the biggest chit talker on the forum, aside from myself I love it Gotta admit I respect any guy who drops big spars in shorts and a sun hat. Who does that, only the tree vet. Have a good weekend gramps.


----------



## tree md

mr. holden wood said:


> Ok tough guy, are you not the same guy who was taking tree wraps untill a few months ago. Glad the biz is going well enough to afford that hundred dollar porty.


 
LOL, nothing about being a tough guy, it's just the reality of the work I do. I am in Alabama doing storm damage... There are 2000 pound tops blown out and hanging in other trees over houses. How you gonna lower them with two wraps on a porty???

And as for the porty, I'm old school and have never claimed to be anything else. Hard to teach someone how to use one when you're always in the tree.

Sometimes I laugh so hard at your elementary ass... I have probably been hanging tops since you were ####ting yellow...

The tree in the foreground of this pic was uprooted and hung up in another tree over a 2 mil dollar home. I cut it from the ground, hung it out of the tree I took the pic from and lowered the whole tree (110', 30 DBH Pine) from over the house... Without a porty which would not have stood up to those forces... Do a lot of storm damage do ya rocket surgeon???


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree md said:


> LOL, nothing about being a tough guy, it's just the reality of the work I do. I am in Alabama doing storm damage... There are 2000 pound tops blown out and hanging in other trees over houses. How you gonna lower them with two wraps on a porty???
> 
> And as for the porty, I'm old school and have never claimed to be anything else. Hard to teach someone how to use one when you're always in the tree.
> 
> Sometimes I laugh so hard at your elementary ass... I have probably been hanging tops since you were ####ting yellow...
> 
> The tree in the foreground of this pic was uprooted and hung up in another tree over a 2 mil dollar home. I cut it from the ground, hung it out of the tree I took the pic from and lowered the whole tree (110', 30 DBH Pine) from over the house... Without a porty which would not have stood up to those forces... Do a lot of storm damage do ya rocket surgeon???


 
Glad you were able to handle that dilemma, what if you were to damage that roof. Sorry dude nothing shocking there. Just beacuse you have been doing something for years doesnt mean its right. Step back, time for the next generation old schooler.


----------



## tree md

Well come on young school, it's right here waiting for you... The show is right here anytime you get the gumption to get out from whoever's wing you are under and want to give the real show a try on your own. What's holding you back Mr. Holding Wood??? You talk a lot of ####, lets see you put you money where your mouth is. Instead of working for someone else and telling all of us "old schoolers" (who have been doing it for years on our own) how it's done, come show us... Nothing but air and opportunity up here... :yoyo:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Well come on young school, it's right here waiting for you... The show is right here anytime you get the gumption to get out from whoever's wing you are under and want to give the real show a try on your own. What's holding you back Mr. Holding Wood??? You talk a lot of ####, lets see you put you money where your mouth is. Instead of working for someone else and telling all of us "old schoolers" (who have been doing it for years on our own) how it's done, come show us... Nothing but air and opportunity up here... :yoyo:


 
You wont budge him from Davy, he could not handle real deadlines lol Hard headed young whippersnapper though. Reminds me of someone i knew thirty years ago when I climbed at the big o


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh god my eyes burn just talking about chipping sycamore ... Its that time of year when they are extra dusty ....


 
Lmfao did you say chip H e l l n o


----------



## TreeAce

opcorn: Sometimes this site reminds me of Jerry Springer.

I hope u r feeling better rope!


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> You old dinosaur, I wasnt even born when that show was on. You should be pushing a shuffle puck on a cruise ship, not doing tree work. You are the biggest chit talker on the forum, aside from myself I love it Gotta admit I respect any guy who drops big spars in shorts and a sun hat. Who does that, only the tree vet. Have a good weekend gramps.


 
Like everyone else here, I would love to see some picts or vids of your work. I think you are a wanna be kiss ascs employee that don't have the balls to go it on your own. How old are you anyway? 

As for age, I am old in climbers terms, but I bet I could out lift (weights), out run (distance), outwork and out climb your measly blowhard tiny dich ascs on my worst day with pneumonia. When you never stop, the age thing just doesn't catch up to you or I just got good genes. The most in shape thing on you is your mouth from flapping your gums and then disappearing. Post some picts up here holdendich. 

:check:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> The most in shape thing on you is your mouth from flapping your gums and then disappearing. Post some picts up here holdendich.
> 
> :check:


 
Bahahahahahaha! TV ya made spit coffee!


----------



## prentice110

no tree to big said:


> river is in flood stage sir, yea I got a log cart still sucked! I don't think it would have mattered if I was under you or the slowest climber on this site by the time I made it back from the first trip half the tree would have been on the ground either way. but I don't care, ya know why? because Ima have a fat check next week 3 9hr days in a row and monday and tuesday are looking promising to round out the pay period! I think we are finally getting calls plus we have a big river clearing project for the county, funny how we start it when everything is flooded:msp_confused:


 
when I got into the game professinal style, I worked for a guy that would make you take logs half the size of a Volkswagon beetle, put em on the cart til the tires were flat from the weight, and drag it up and over stairs! GOD! PURE HELL!!!! To top it off, I was too young to know I was working for a retard. All we ever did was HUGE removals or land clearings for $1500 a day , while one ton hillbillies were doing 3K yard trims. Work smarter, not harder, words to live by.


----------



## prentice110

if my guesstimate is correct, Ive pulled around 2 million pounds of wood over 30 miles on a log cart, not including wheelbarrow and carry idiots Ive worked for. Aint bad when its loaded right and your going downhill:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao did you say chip H e l l n o


 
Well we don't brush load here so we have no choice , I removed one in OLD CITY a few years back in a really small backyard with a alley way that wasn't wide enough for a my shoulders to not rub the block walls on either side , I was sick for a week after that , I got a summer cold and was so congested that I had a cough and a sore throat for almost a month .... I actually charge extra for the hastle of dealing with sycamore ....


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Well we don't brush load here so we have no choice , I removed one in OLD CITY a few years back in a really small backyard with a alley way that wasn't wide enough for a my shoulders to not rub the block walls on either side , I was sick for a week after that , I got a summer cold and was so congested that I had a cough and a sore throat for almost a month .... I actually charge extra for the hastle of dealing with sycamore ....


 
Allergy induced bronchitus. 

Sycamore is the nastiest stuff to chip. Esp when the balls are dry and break open.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> YouTube - ‪003.MOV‬&rlm;


 


lol!!!!

who let wilford brimley onto your jobsite? hell if you gonna run an old age sweat shop least you can do is get the poor guy some ppe.

laughable. i can't take you serious as a legitimate tree guy. as soon as you get out of your truck you are not osha compliant.

shorts and a golf hat.... were you putting from the rough before you picked up the saw?


----------



## treeclimber101

http://ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...com/forum_images/b/4/b4457_ORIG-diabeetus.jpg Nah not even close


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> lol!!!!
> 
> who let wilford brimley onto your jobsite? hell if you gonna run an old age sweat shop least you can do is get the poor guy some ppe.
> 
> laughable. i can't take you serious as a legitimate tree guy. as soon as you get out of your truck you are not osha compliant.
> 
> shorts and a golf hat.... were you putting from the rough before you picked up the saw?



YOu have to be OSHA compliant because you are a perpetual employee. That is who these laws are directed at. I am the company owner and can wear whatever TF I want to wear (which you cannot). I can wear flip flops and a hawaiian shirt if I want to. Might just wear that on Mon. for that matter. 

You will see my help compliant. I could care less if you take me seriously, I couldn't possibly have more disrespect for a person or a treequeen than you Justine.


----------



## treeclimber101

:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:opcorn:


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> YOu have to be OSHA compliant because you are a perpetual employee. That is who these laws are directed at. I am the company owner and can wear whatever TF I want to wear (which you cannot). I can wear flip flops and a hawaiian shirt if I want to. Might just wear that on Mon. for that matter.
> 
> You will see my help compliant. I could care less if you take me seriously, I couldn't possibly have more disrespect for a person or a treequeen than you Justine.


 
if i wanted to work for a hack out fit (such as yours) than i too could go around not wearing ppe while i work. but since i choose to work for professionals and professional outfits then i glady comply. 

even when i do my own work i show up in all the propers. why? because i am a pro and i believe in it.

and another thing, gayve. when i do see some of your short films on youtube never once have i seen a helmet, glasses, or hearing protection on any one. not even the ginger you got working for you. so stop lying.

gayve. just rolls of the tongue doesn't it? so when gayve got done washing the balls of his partner on the golf course he went and fell a butt.

i bet when you desend out the tree dave you stop at the fattest piece of deadwood you can find and then wraptor up to the tip of it and then fast rap to the bottom.


you should change the name from shaw tree surgeons to "openly gayve's tree crew" and on the back the company motto should be no stump too big that gayve can't lick.

you suck old man. now that you getting some crane knowledge on that other sight are you starting to realize that you actually don't know chit? 

center of gravity...... hahahahaaa.... i knew you didn't have a clue.


----------



## treemandan

yeah Justine, reach around the back of yor head; do you feel that knob? Give it a little crank - top to the left ( no yor left dummy)- loosen up the helmet a little to get some blood on up to yor brain.

hey, that Brimely guy is pretty good!


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> if i wanted to work for a hack out fit (such as yours) than i too could go around not wearing ppe while i work. but since i choose to work for professionals and professional outfits then i glady comply.
> 
> even when i do my own work i show up in all the propers. why? because i am a pro and i believe in it.
> 
> and another thing, gayve. when i do see some of your short films on youtube never once have i seen a helmet, glasses, or hearing protection on any one. not even the ginger you got working for you. so stop lying.
> 
> gayve. just rolls of the tongue doesn't it? so when gayve got done washing the balls of his partner on the golf course he went and fell a butt.
> 
> i bet when you desend out the tree dave you stop at the fattest piece of deadwood you can find and then wraptor up to the tip of it and then fast rap to the bottom.
> 
> 
> you should change the name from shaw tree surgeons to "openly gayve's tree crew" and on the back the company motto should be no stump too big that gayve can't lick.
> 
> you suck old man. now that you getting some crane knowledge on that other sight are you starting to realize that you actually don't know chit?
> 
> center of gravity...... hahahahaaa.... i knew you didn't have a clue.



That time of the month for you Justine? Take that stanky ole vag of yours over to the sink and wash it out. That's an order....just like the ones you get from all your bosses at Marqueen Tree service lol.

You the crane queen? Only way to get your big lummox ascs up a tree. No crane ....you'd be stockin shelves in wallmart (in the sanitary napkin section).


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> if i wanted to work for a hack out fit (such as yours) than i too could go around not wearing ppe while i work. but since i choose to work for professionals and professional outfits then i glady comply.
> 
> even when i do my own work i show up in all the propers. why? because i am a pro and i believe in it.
> 
> and another thing, gayve. when i do see some of your short films on youtube never once have i seen a helmet, glasses, or hearing protection on any one. not even the ginger you got working for you. so stop lying.
> 
> gayve. just rolls of the tongue doesn't it? so when gayve got done washing the balls of his partner on the golf course he went and fell a butt.
> 
> i bet when you desend out the tree dave you stop at the fattest piece of deadwood you can find and then wraptor up to the tip of it and then fast rap to the bottom.
> 
> 
> you should change the name from shaw tree surgeons to "openly gayve's tree crew" and on the back the company motto should be no stump too big that gayve can't lick.
> 
> you suck old man. now that you getting some crane knowledge on that other sight are you starting to realize that you actually don't know chit?
> 
> center of gravity...... hahahahaaa.... i knew you didn't have a clue.


 
Hey D head how come your not out moonlighting like the ###### that I know you are , and wheres is your alter ego the other 1/4 of the most professional tree service that god has ever placed on this earth , I love the explanation that mook boss gave for why that spruce clobbered that house on the news , I think my 5 year old son could have found a better reason why , just goes to show no matter how much chrome you own an idiot is just a idiot with bills not a suckess at all and stop calling yourself professional please it makes the real professional itchy and wanting to change professions ... And as far as licking goes I can guarantee theres not one inch of your bosses #### or Mayer tree service that you haven't swabbed completely at least 2x's , really its time for you to go .....


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey D head how come your not out moonlighting like the ###### that I know you are , and wheres is your alter ego the other 1/4 of the most professional tree service that god has ever placed on this earth , I love the explanation that mook boss gave for why that spruce clobbered that house on the news , I think my 5 year old son could have found a better reason why , just goes to show no matter how much chrome you own an idiot is just a idiot with bills not a suckess at all and stop calling yourself professional please it makes the real professional itchy and wanting to change professions ... And as far as licking goes I can guarantee theres not one inch of your bosses #### or Mayer tree service that you haven't swabbed completely at least 2x's , really its time for you to go .....


 


awwww, fatboy finally took his fingers off a donut long enough to type. good for you fatandstupid. bout time. now if you can do a couple push aways from the dinner table you'd be able to do some tree work. how the landscaping going?

don't know what you talking about with the news, fatandstupid. i've been in vegas and new york the past 10 days..... tornado work? 

professional. i am the epitome of the word. know that.

and ball kissing? no, i think not. not in my game. go ahead and ask the 2 you mentioned. ask anyone from the 2 companies you just mentioned. they'll both tell you i am too busy working to be standing around playing grabass. that's why they like me.

are you back to work yet since that vicious upper labia tear you were suffering from early this month? something about working too hard... 

i was told about that. 

and remember when you admitted about almost setting a town on fire with your hack show? you make it too easy fatandstupid. all the chit i talk about you and how i know it to be true because i can sense it and you readily admit it over and over. keep it up dumbo.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> That time of the month for you Justine? Take that stanky ole vag of yours over to the sink and wash it out. That's an order....just like the ones you get from all your bosses at Marqueen Tree service lol.
> 
> You the crane queen? Only way to get your big lummox ascs up a tree. No crane ....you'd be stockin shelves in wallmart (in the sanitary napkin section).


 


c'mon, gayve. you really don't know chit. in the game 40 yrs and still don't know and readily proven by reading what you write about. 

openly gayve. the treetard from cincinnati. the one who thinks he knows but in reality just a 2bit with old iron. i really wish you were out this way though. that would bring joy to my heart knowing that the work you do and the work i do are on 2 totally different levels. oh, the joy! 

you a stiff old timer. been calling that for a while now and thanks to your vids and recent postings elsewhere i know this to be a truth.


----------



## tree md

Did two small take downs this morning and one big, dead and crumbling pine stub that was around 65 feet. Had to swing over from another tree to do that one. Tomorrow is sales day... SELL, SELL, SELL!!!

Started the new rope guy today and he did fantastic. He wants to learn to climb. That was the first thing he told me when he called last week. I'm going to buy him a plane jane saddle and 150' of safety blue at Vermeer on Monday and get him started.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> c'mon, gayve. you really don't know chit. in the game 40 yrs and still don't know and readily proven by reading what you write about.
> 
> openly gayve. the treetard from cincinnati. the one who thinks he knows but in reality just a 2bit with old iron. i really wish you were out this way though. that would bring joy to my heart knowing that the work you do and the work i do are on 2 totally different levels. oh, the joy!
> 
> you a stiff old timer. been calling that for a while now and thanks to your vids and recent postings elsewhere i know this to be a truth.


 
hahaha....cmon...what do you know? You hook your big spaz bod to the ball and it slowly winches ya up in the tree for another killing by one trick Marqueen tree hack removal mortgaged outta ya ascs treecompany. Ya set the choke, rapel down, the op says make the cut dumbschit and ya make the cut.

You got nobody in that 2 bit bloated with loans hack removal company that got near the time in the tree or behind the tree books I do. I made more money last week than you made in the last 4 months. I got celebrity and other high end clients. Beast said everybody in your area hates your company and your boss is a schister. BTW weren't you gonna buy a wraptor and quit just 3 months ago you said on your thread on the other forum that went dead months ago? You quit AS for good (again) .....you are an amusing preppy joke. Don't leave again your dumbascs is too funny.

And just what is that secret move you make up there in the tree ya used to pm me all the time bout and not to tell anyone? Maybe OSHA should look into that? Where's the phone book (narc) lol.

seeyaoldirtyvag:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree md

Got a small one to do in the AM (just got the call) and more work to bid so no going out tonight... Guess I'll just have to watch the Saturday night fights on AS... LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

My favorite show!
Jeff


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> hahaha....cmon...what do you know? You hook your big spaz bod to the ball and it slowly winches ya up in the tree for another killing by one trick Marqueen tree hack removal mortgaged outta ya ascs treecompany. Ya set the choke, rapel down, the op says make the cut dumbschit and ya make the cut.
> 
> You got nobody in that 2 bit bloated with loans hack removal company that got near the time in the tree or behind the tree books I do. I made more money last week than you made in the last 4 months. I got celebrity and other high end clients. Beast said everybody in your area hates your company and your boss is a schister. BTW weren't you gonna buy a wraptor and quit just 3 months ago you said on your thread on the other forum that went dead months ago? You quit AS for good (again) .....you are an amusing preppy joke. Don't leave again your dumbascs is too funny.
> 
> And just what is that secret move you make up there in the tree ya used to pm me all the time bout and not to tell anyone? Maybe OSHA should look into that? Where's the phone book (narc) lol.
> 
> seeyaoldirtyvag:msp_tongue:


 
Easy old man, you know nothing of our Company. Dont worry about the loans, things are just fine, we own most of our stuff. We are agressive, we do a lot of work, other tree companies dont like that sorry thats one of the costs of being sucessfully. 
Crane work is just part of what we do, there are 4 other crews that go out everyday besides the one Justin is on.
As far as Justin goes...once you get past all the hog talk and his desire to show off his.. he is a good all around tree guy, on the job he is very professional (nothing like the howard stern personality he has online). He can climb, climb off the crane, run the crane, drive anything, soild hard worker. He chooses to work for a company that takes care of their employees, full benifits, year round work, good pay, great equipment. In the end I really dont care what you think, i joined this site to post a help wanted ad and then started reading some of this stuff on it, it gives me a good laugh most days. You are more then welcome to come out and see how this "hack" outfit works. 
And where did you get "preppy" from? You have seen pictures of justin right? I promiss you there was no "silver spoon" in justins childhood.
On another subject we need a small chipper for one of our bucket crews, we tried out the bandit 1890xp Brute (the just under 10,000 lbs version) any one have one? It seemed like a nice chipper.


----------



## tree md

Well, I only thought my day was over... Just got an emergency call... Another tree fell on a house...

I'll have to catch up with the Saturday night fights later... :jester:


----------



## tree md

Bam! Another call... A tree on an apartment complex. Winds have picked up and are blowing hanging trees down... Two calls within 10 minutes of each other... See ya, wouldn't want to be ya!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Bam! Another call... A tree on an apartment complex. Winds have picked up and are blowing hanging trees down... Two calls within 10 minutes of each other... See ya, wouldn't want to be ya!


 
So get of the puter and get to work!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

Big show up town today.. can't beat getting payed to advertize your company.


----------



## Reg

Ive been sick all week but managed to muddle through....am glad of the money but feel terrible again tonight. Today we took out a mature beech with an undersized crane, but was the only one we could get in. It was a good days work but when your feeling off everything is such an effort. Next week is going to be better.


----------



## tree MDS

Christ Reg, that saw's bigger than your whole body! :msp_scared:


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Christ Reg, that saw's bigger than your whole body! :msp_scared:


 
looked like a 346xp with a 18in bar to me...... lol. i kid, reg. get better.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Big show up town today.. can't beat getting payed to advertize your company.


 

looking real good, mds. solid.


----------



## oldirty

MarquisTree said:


> Easy old man, you know nothing of our Company. Dont worry about the loans, things are just fine, we own most of our stuff. We are agressive, we do a lot of work, other tree companies dont like that sorry thats one of the costs of being sucessfully.
> Crane work is just part of what we do, there are 4 other crews that go out everyday besides the one Justin is on.
> As far as Justin goes...once you get past all the hog talk and his desire to show off his.. he is a good all around tree guy, on the job he is very professional (nothing like the howard stern personality he has online). He can climb, climb off the crane, run the crane, drive anything, soild hard worker. He chooses to work for a company that takes care of their employees, full benifits, year round work, good pay, great equipment. In the end I really dont care what you think, i joined this site to post a help wanted ad and then started reading some of this stuff on it, it gives me a good laugh most days. You are more then welcome to come out and see how this "hack" outfit works.
> And where did you get "preppy" from? You have seen pictures of justin right? I promiss you there was no "silver spoon" in justins childhood.
> On another subject we need a small chipper for one of our bucket crews, we tried out the bandit 1890xp Brute (the just under 10,000 lbs version) any one have one? It seemed like a nice chipper.


 
good? don't be so shy with the kudos.....


----------



## Reg

tree MDS said:


> Christ Reg, that saw's bigger than your whole body! :msp_scared:


 
Its a clumsy saw alright, but a good cutter of hardwoods.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> looking real good, mds. solid.



Thanks bud.


----------



## Reg

oldirty said:


> looked like a 346xp with a 18in bar to me...... lol. i kid, reg. get better.



thanks, yeah as much as i dont feel like it I'm forcing some beer down tonight just to knock me out, its near midnight here now.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blowed out seven pines with pnemonia. I am going to the f'in doc tomorrow 8 days and still not getting better time fer some petercillin It sucks 98 degrees sick and still out working kids


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> good? don't be so shy with the kudos.....


 
That your mommy? Don't bite when you nurse.

Sounds like a blowhard just like you. He the little mexican or the crane op?

or......?

or.....?

YOU (giant justin bieber)


----------



## Jumper

ropensaddle said:


> Blowed out seven pines with pnemonia. I am going to the f'in doc tomorrow 8 days and still not getting better time fer some petercillin It sucks 98 degrees sick and still out working kids


 
Went throught that six weeks ago and still on a puffer and coughing up crap. First penicillin Rx did not work worth a hoot and then switched to something more expensive that finally did the trick. More than $500 worth of drugs later........one puffer was $164....thank God for my drug plan.


----------



## prentice110

Got real mad, and flushed the year down the hole. Back to day tradin stocks, wich I absolutley hate.....


----------



## zopi

new groudie signed on today...good kid...works like a hungry sherpa...looks like he is getting the perm/part time gig...god, what a load off of me..

chipped away at a pretty big job today..manana mas...oldes daughter has about mastered the pole saw...she pruned out a big pine this moring and did a gorgeous job...one little tear out, but not bad...

I flippin love my new saddle...got the master deluxe, and since the tree side of my little landscape business has exploded in my face, I am trying to become better equipped and more efficient...switched to Ddrt, with some nice long lanyards...shoulda done that quicker...I had so much fun in the tree today it was ridiculous...folks on the ground had to tell me to take a break...gotta love it...breaks are for when the saw runs out of gas...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Got one job tied down this evening. Wasn't a whole tree on the house but was about an 18" leader that came down. With the other hangers it's good for a quick grand in the morning. Tied it off for tomorrow. Got other work to bid after folks get out of church... Turned out to be a pretty busy week.


----------



## stihl.logger

chipper took a dump in the middle of a five tree job, one being a 4 foot dia. maple that had more than enough brush, had one of the boys go get the other dump trailer and load it in there. i don't ever think i have heard them complain so much. i think it's time to go old school for a week or to and let them see how good they really got it!!! 

on the plus side i ordered two spiderjacks today...maybe i'll make me one of those spiderjackery videos on youtube lol. 

also, took out that red oak that i posted about a coulpe days ago, power company took the line down, i took the tree down with the "don't top it just drop it" method while the power guy was still there and the guy said he wouldn't charge the owner since it was quick and he never saw a tree drop so quick with so much acuracy  still haven't decided what to do with the six foot section with chain link fence in it tho....


----------



## flushcut

stihl.logger said:


> still haven't decided what to do with the six foot section with chain link fence in it tho....


 
Burn it or try and split it out with sledge and wedges or sell it as art. :msp_mellow:


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> Burn it or try and split it out with sledge and wedges or sell it as art. :msp_mellow:


 
I grind it


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Got real mad, and flushed the year down the hole. Back to day tradin stocks, wich I absolutley hate.....



Tell more Matthew.....sup?


----------



## oldirty

now your age is catching up with you old man. senility is a terrible thing to witness as we age on this site......

multiple names on the internet is ghey. kinda like you gayve.... you still gonna go out to work in your flip flops and hawaiian shirt? be about right i'd guess.... wouldn't be much different than watching them africans cut with the knock off 090's in the congo rain forest.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> That your mommy? Don't bite when you nurse.
> 
> Sounds like a blowhard just like you. He the little mexican or the crane op?
> 
> or......?
> 
> or.....?
> 
> YOU (giant justin bieber)


 
why you erasing posts?


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

Slept. :cool2:


----------



## no tree to big

today I was so close to a lightning strike I could feel the heat and the shockwave... not cool. saw a flash, instantly a very loud crack of thunder and then it got like 15 degrees warmer for a second. It hit a tree in my neighbors yard within 100 feet of where I was sitting on the front porch, no damage to the tree showing yet so I might not even get any work out of it:msp_mad: but its a massive silver poplar so give it time the thing is nearing the end of its life anyway so hopefully it craps out soon.


----------



## Slvrmple72

View attachment 186410


----------



## Slvrmple72

View attachment 186413


----------



## Slvrmple72

View attachment 186415


----------



## treevet

looked like a toughy. nice job Silv.


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> looked like a toughy. nice job Silv.


 
Anyone want to place bets on who will be first to jump TV for calln that tree a "toughy" ??:msp_smile: My money is on mr holden.
opcorn:

Nice job Kevin. Certainly a worthy photo op


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Anyone want to place bets on who will be first to jump TV for calln that tree a "toughy" ??:msp_smile: My money is on mr holden.
> opcorn:
> 
> Nice job Kevin. Certainly a worthy photo op


 
prob home wackin off so can't type but bring em on Acey lol.

only rule in (arborist)fite club is.....there are no rules. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> prob home wackin off so can't type but bring em on Acey lol.
> 
> only rule in (arborist)fite club is.....there are no rules. :msp_tongue:


 
Probably outfitting the S-10. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Probably outfitting the S-10. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
loadhandler arrived! 

here he is trying it out on a load of dry horseschit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkIDX0G5H_Y


----------



## deeker

Good morning!


----------



## treevet

Mornin Deek, I am off to church.

later all


----------



## prentice110

I would love to stay and chat, but 3 spruces MUST DIE!!! (stumps to, but they get ground, not murdered)


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Probably outfitting the S-10. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ouch lol , probably checked out cost of advertising and insurance and is over at the bossmans house holding wood


----------



## prentice110

Those spruces were a cake walk. Wish I had a clammer so I could do those by myself.


----------



## treeman82

Looking forward to my adventure tomorrow morning. Going down to NYC to pick up another fountain for a client. Hopefully get some good pizza while I'm there.


----------



## TreeAce

*This what I did today.*

Tree doesn't seem that big in the picture...I guess they never do. I started up at 8:15 am and got down at alittle after 4:30. I am gonna drop the spar in the morning. Also have another oak half the size of this one that we will do tomorrow. I have to admit...I am alittle tired.


----------



## Slvrmple72

That one looked like fun Doug! Please tell me the snag isn't still standing.


----------



## treeman82

Left the house this morning around 9:00, topped off the truck with gas and headed off to the highway to begin my journey. Phone rings around 9:30, don't go, the package hasn't made it through customs yet, and probably won't until at least Tuesday. 

After that I basically drove around waiting for time to go by so that I could get my truck back and pick up some things in the afternoon.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Ya lost me. What package?


----------



## treeman82

The fountain.


----------



## ropensaddle

five pines by two then 16 stumps to finish day. Im on steroids for my lung deal and doxclclone or antibiotic. the roids got me restless


----------



## Slvrmple72

Thanks Treeman! I am a little slow. 
Taking Prednisone for Poison Ivy. Heal up quick Rope, its no fun being sick!


----------



## treevet

Another tornado damage day yesterday at my town's private country club. This signature oak on the 17th rough fell apart and another huge oak yesterday a week after the storm. The second oak fell apart within 10 feet of a group playing golf.

We worked all day, the second day cutting up one giant oak in a creek bed with 48" bar on 090 and moving it out with Bobcat and still not done. 

Lots of winter work coming from this. My camera is crapping out but 3rd pict is deer, they walk around my n'borhood in broad daylight here now. Dumbest animal alive along with pigeons.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I still have that damn banshee voodoo high priest, dancing out on top of a barn, west of town,shaking his rattles and staff, warding off any storms that come my way, the get about 30 miles out, sirens go off, then storm putters out! EVERY TIME! I'm gonna find this guy and when I do....................


----------



## prentice110

TreeAce said:


> Tree doesn't seem that big in the picture...I guess they never do. I started up at 8:15 am and got down at alittle after 4:30. I am gonna drop the spar in the morning. Also have another oak half the size of this one that we will do tomorrow. I have to admit...I am alittle tired.


 
Yeah, it looks big enuff in the pic with that groundie standing by the trunk. You goin back for the little dead guy next to it?


----------



## prentice110

Its always dark before the light. Got my foot in the door of a HO association. They sent out an e-mail about me doing some work and Ive booked around 7K of Oak removals in there so far, and the calls havent stopped yet. Im fairly certain I can do all of em in about 4 days. Going back out to bid some more. LATER!!!PS now I really need a clam truck!!!---P.P.S., add on! Call me James Coburn cuz I am IN LIKE FLINT!!! Booked another $1050. Looks like next week is going to be very nice! Anyone have any experience with Specailized Hydraulics in Indiana? I it stays like it has been this month, I am going to have to A. Buy a bucket truck, or B. Hire another climber. (one with a DL)


----------



## TreeAce

No dropn spar today.:msp_mad: I was sitting on front steps this morn lacing up my boots and heard thunder from out over Lake Erie. Checked weather on my phone and HOLY CRAP there was a heck of a storm coming. This baby was not only a mass of red but it had purple in the middle (radar). I thought it would just graze us and stay east of my job but...NO...it shifted west and freakn HAMMERED down between about 8:40 till about 10:30. Hail and lots of lighting. There was a nice minature pond where I wanted to drop spar. Not what I had in mind. Plus I need to be at my daughters gymnastics show at 5:30. I still have another oak to take down and a maple that needs a quick trim and gotta drop that toothpick dead ash. There was no way I could get done n make it to gymnastics show. We will finish on Friday.


----------



## treevet

Had a deer feeding in broad daylight in front yard this am. On way to job near my house had a deer cross in front of me with 2 babies and she stopped right next to me without a care in the world and nursed. Took a little vid. 

YouTube - ‪018.MOV‬&rlm;


----------



## jefflovstrom

Did you give it a big kiss!?
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Did you give it a big kiss!?
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


 
do you kiss your turtle? :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> :msp_tongue::msp_tongue:
> Jeff


 
Just don't try to take it any farther than that buddy lol.


----------



## treeman82

Went this morning with 3 guys to bang out the smaller of 2 hickory trees that got screwed up last week. Got everything set to go, figured get the wood out today, stack the brush behind the house and deal with it tomorrow... friend had my chipper all day today.

Start taking the tops out, no major troubles to speak of, though my groundie did give me a couple of rides. Start logging the sticks out, 1 pie just happened to clip a piece of slate on the way down, broke a piece off that was cemented in. Then when I'm almost done with the last stick, one piece bounces off the spar, hits the railing on the brand new deck behind me. Client comes out within 30 seconds... not happy.

Sure wish I had the crane there. Tomorrow is supposed to be upwards of 90, hot and humid, and I have to hit the bigger of the 2, rigging everything, and still chip the brush. 

Hope to G-d I get paid.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Same Storm a couple of hours later ...*



TreeAce said:


> No dropn spar today... there was a heck of a storm coming... I thought it would just graze us and stay east of my job but...NO...it shifted west and freakn HAMMERED down between about 8:40 till about 10:30. Hail and lots of lighting... We will finish on Friday.


 
Here in Pittsburgh I was in certainly the same front, if not the same cell today. We got an early (for me) start of 9:00 and was hoping for a "miss" to the south. I set a rope in one of the trees and ascended to take a look. They were two big Locusts with damage that was to be trimmed out.

One look to the West let me know today was going to be a wash out. Within minutes of getting out of the tree a light rain started falling and we heard the first distant thunder. By 11:00 we had just packed up when the first hard rain started.

At that point I had bagged the day as I would have been paying and feeding a two man ground crew until the storm front passed.

Not long after the storm passed I got a call from a totally freaked out Facilities Manager who had just watched in horror as the storm caused a severe thrashing of the small Maple that had grown out to the fiber optic cable that was a backbone link for their Corporation's facility.

I recruited my wife as ground man and was there in 15 minutes, the were thrilled to pay $600, and I was out of there inside of an hour. 

Not only that, but when I got home there was an email from the customer that one of the large Locusts had dropped a major limb on the neighbor's shed. One less limb I'll have to rope around that thing. So a weather bust day turns golden. I guess some clouds do have silver linings. I finish up with the Locusts tomorrow.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Went this morning with 3 guys to bang out the smaller of 2 hickory trees that got screwed up last week. Got everything set to go, figured get the wood out today, stack the brush behind the house and deal with it tomorrow... friend had my chipper all day today.
> 
> Start taking the tops out, no major troubles to speak of, though my groundie did give me a couple of rides. Start logging the sticks out, 1 pie just happened to clip a piece of slate on the way down, broke a piece off that was cemented in. Then when I'm almost done with the last stick, one piece bounces off the spar, hits the railing on the brand new deck behind me. Client comes out within 30 seconds... not happy.
> 
> Sure wish I had the crane there. Tomorrow is supposed to be upwards of 90, hot and humid, and I have to hit the bigger of the 2, rigging everything, and still chip the brush.
> 
> Hope to G-d I get paid.


 
You know if you are out in the 90 plus humid weather every day it gets easier. If you stay in for a day or two it is like hell.

Round here you can get top dollar at some barbque places for hickory wood.


----------



## stihl.logger

trimmed out 7 red maples, put a dead one out of it's misury, and sweat my arse off with a high of 103 degrees, ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!! 103 FRIGGIN DEGREES!!! it's the begining of June for pete sakes!!! 
plus side a sold 150 cords of the quickest burning wood i can find to two state parks to be delivered between now and October


----------



## TreeAce

Calling for 97 degrees here today:msp_ohmy:. Thats a bit hot for us, esp my eldest worker, ya know.....the guy with the DL..lol. But its all good....been setn up estimates for today since Friday. Kinda worked out pretty darn good. I think I can get most if not all of em done and still get kids by 4:30 and head up to the city pool. Real nice facilty, just built last year.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

I'm getting slammed. Took out a 36" elm on the main drag on Saturday. Had 4k lined up then, but now I've lost count, phones ringing, people stopping on the jobs, at the bank, at the store....hope it stays like this till the end of the season. Stumps are selling like hotcakes too. 

Gotta go finish a job that ran late yesterday, sold tree work all morning.


----------



## prentice110

*I hear ya Bigus,*

Did a small Sugar Maple wedged between a fence and a deck. Total Disney, Train set, plants, all the hanging crap decor you can think of. Did a few estimates, a drop and leave Red Oak hanger of death. Was gonna run to the insurance office, but got a wind damaged hanging Hickory in a high end area, homie is on the scene, told em $1250, and the fish bit. Gotta run. Sux, if his desciption was accurate, Ill be busy till dark. C-YA


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

TreeAce said:


> Tree doesn't seem that big in the picture...I guess they never do. I started up at 8:15 am and got down at alittle after 4:30. I am gonna drop the spar in the morning. Also have another oak half the size of this one that we will do tomorrow. I have to admit...I am alittle tired.



Nice job, looks to be 90ft. or so....i would be tired to, just spent 5 hours cutting down some live oaks today....hot here in nor cal.


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

Four big dead balsams. Dry, crispy, and painful. One BIG balsam uprooted and leaning into a birch, and two small balsams. Chip all the branches and pile the wood. The contractor we worked for gave us two guys to help with the carrying. Thank God, doing all the carrying myself in this heat would have killed me for sure. Gimme -10 any day over this ****.

Though it was stinky hot, we were saved by cloud cover and a steady breeze. And I think we're about to get smacked with a thunderstorm. (More work maybe. We picked up almost $2000 in work from the last heavy storm.) :msp_thumbup:

Our weather: http://www.theweathernetwork.com/alerts/wwcaqc0039c/caqc0363/weather?ref=warnings_citypage


----------



## zopi

went and eyeballed a chipper and chip dump, not as big a truck as I want, but hey..it'll git er done...without going into hock...

yesterday..scrangy little white pine...had trouble isolating a crotch high enough and stable enough to take the top..got er done though...good convertible ride...bloody hot...coudn't stay up too long..customer loves me, got hit up by a couple people at the day job...might pick up a few grand out of that..maybe scored an $800 drop and chop for next week or so..


----------



## prentice110

Got her down in 2 hours, but Im PISSED!!! Lil JR needs to step up. That shoulda been a 2-25 hundo tree. Got some decent pic's. But that thing scared the hell outta me. Hickory suxs. Grabbed the rope every chance it had, and tore my knuckles up. Guys early 20's daughter made it all worth it . gotta go get the brush. When I finished ho told me all about the $15000 removal he had done before. Kid needs to step up if hes gonna bid in there.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Gettin KABLASTED right now with a super cell, can see stuff down from my window. Should be a interesting day!
Prentice, duck! cause, here it comes!


----------



## prentice110

@Greanbeans, did the guy on the roof with the stick climb down yet?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'm getting slammed. Took out a 36" elm on the main drag on Saturday. Had 4k lined up then, but now I've lost count, phones ringing, people stopping on the jobs, at the bank, at the store....hope it stays like this till the end of the season. Stumps are selling like hotcakes too.
> 
> Gotta go finish a job that ran late yesterday, sold tree work all morning.


 
Same here finally. It's time to place that help wanted add I've been dreading. I'm getting so sick of it all to be honest... I can hardly force myself to do it. Gotta survive though.

Maybe it's just a rut, or a phase of some sort, or maybe it's the years of this maddness catching up with me finally. I'm not sure what's up really.. just not feelin' it.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Same here finally. It's time to place that help wanted add I've been dreading. I'm getting so sick of it all to be honest... I can hardly force myself to do it. Gotta survive though.
> 
> Maybe it's just a rut, or a phase of some sort, or maybe it's the years of this maddness catching up with me finally. I'm not sure what's up really.. just not feelin' it.



Okay, I did it. God help me!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Okay, I did it. God help me!


 
I sent someone


----------



## ropensaddle

*It is a first*

Its the first time In a long time I have been steady and I forgot how hot it gets here


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> Same here finally. It's time to place that help wanted add I've been dreading. I'm getting so sick of it all to be honest... I can hardly force myself to do it. Gotta survive though.
> 
> Maybe it's just a rut, or a phase of some sort, or maybe it's the years of this maddness catching up with me finally. I'm not sure what's up really.. just not feelin' it.


 
I get those feelings sometimes, just briefly, but once the chips start flying and things start firing on all cylinders, I'm good.

I think it's just a phase, which is natural, this is a high stress trade all things considered and that can tax even the most devout. I have good help bringing my son up and a few other part timers. If I had to run an add it would be tough because I spent over three years hiring for a ROW crew and sampling what is out there.

This surge that I knew was coming is both welcome and potentially overwhelming, but I'm at least in a position now to run my own race and call the pace. 

I'm basically stacked till the 4th of July. Then I'm taking a few days off no matter what, then I'm hitting it hard till the end of the summer at least. I've got to maintain that balance or I'll burn out in a few different ways.

I hope and pray you'll get a good one, that can be refreshing by itself.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I sent someone



Cute.

I remember one year when this 350 pound kid showed up huffing and puffing in chef's pants. I was thinking great, now I gotta make chit chat with this fat ass, like I'm actually entertaining the thought of hiring him. Fun stuff!


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> I get those feelings sometimes, just briefly, but once the chips start flying and things start firing on all cylinders, I'm good.
> 
> I think it's just a phase, which is natural, this is a high stress trade all things considered and that can tax even the most devout. I have good help bringing my son up and a few other part timers. If I had to run an add it would be tough because I spent over three years hiring for a ROW crew and sampling what is out there.
> 
> This surge that I knew was coming is both welcome and potentially overwhelming, but I'm at least in a position now to run my own race and call the pace.
> 
> I'm basically stacked till the 4th of July. Then I'm taking a few days off no matter what, then I'm hitting it hard till the end of the summer at least. I've got to maintain that balance or I'll burn out in a few different ways.
> 
> I hope and pray you'll get a good one, that can be refreshing by itself.


 
Thanks. Didn't wanna sound like I'm suffering from a torn labia or anything! lol.

Once I get the bs sorted out and the chips flying full time again, I'll probably come around. Maybe even start going seven days again, just to play catch up, the way the phone is ringing as of lately. Four estimates tomorrow already.


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> Gettin KABLASTED right now with a super cell, can see stuff down from my window. Should be a interesting day!
> Prentice, duck! cause, here it comes!


 
It lost some energy on its way here. Ducked some lightning, chipped er up. Stopped at home to change out of these soaked clothes. Going back out to grab the logs with the mini. Then more estimates. MDS, smile once in a while. Your not rattleing a tin cup.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> It lost some energy on its way here. Ducked some lightning, chipped er up. Stopped at home to change out of these soaked clothes. Going back out to grab the logs with the mini. Then more estimates. MDS, smile once in a while. Your not rattleing a tin cup.



Lol. Too bad you weren't closer, I could have you interview these guys for me.. see what you could come up with.

90% of the guys I get calling are ex lewis and asplundh guys. Once I listen to their spiel and take their name down, I call my buddy that's been doing that work forever, (bouncing between companies as GF/forman), and ask him what the deal is with em. That at least saves me some pain. lol.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Always good to have somebody on the inside.
I put gaps inbetween big jobs to be able to catch my breath. I now what ya mean about feeling in a rut.

Suck it Up!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## zopi

not a damn thing useful..played the navy game, got my own yard mowed for a change, called on a few customers, and got the cash in motion for my immininet chipper, dump truck purchase tomorrow. not the best equipment to buy maybe, but they will keep me moving towards better...and will sure make me more efficient. 

Looks like I am gonna be strictly climbing for the next year or so, unless a schieder baby falls into my lap or something, but that is ok, I like to climb, I am just not very fast at it...

Not sure I am ready for the title of "bucket baby, just yet, even though I am pushing forty..guess I will catch some flak for that, but daddy wants a bucket...at least then I can sweep my chimneys easier...:yoyo:


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Cute.
> 
> I remember one year when this 350 pound kid showed up huffing and puffing in chef's pants. I was thinking great, now I gotta make chit chat with this fat ass, like I'm actually entertaining the thought of hiring him. Fun stuff!


 
haha, I went through about 15 apps/interviews last month fun, fun. 
I hired 3 guys within 1 week a couple weeks ago.......the first 2 were gun ho and didn't show.......at least the last 1 has been sticking with it:yoyo:


----------



## Groundman One

Not too hot today, but humid like the jungle. Turned a nice standard job into a stinky PITA. One maple uprooted in the wind and stuck in another tree (about 14" x 60') over the client's garden, that went fine. The second was a deadish maple, about 24" by 40", in the back of her garden beside a pond. My climber sent it down in chunks and I had to cut it up and stack it standing in the mud with an entire fighter wing of deer flies feasting on me. That just sucked.

And after that we loaded up a dead dirty crispy rotten balsam that had fallen across a guy's driveway. The icing on the proverbial **** cake.

Was great to get home. :msp_smile:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Too bad you weren't closer, I could have you interview these guys for me.. see what you could come up with.
> 
> 90% of the guys I get calling are ex lewis and asplundh guys. Once I listen to their spiel and take their name down, I call my buddy that's been doing that work forever, (bouncing between companies as GF/forman), and ask him what the deal is with em. That at least saves me some pain. lol.


 
have I got a dandy for u lol I'll sell him!


----------



## treeman82

Helped a friend for several hours today with his lawn route. Go in the afternoon to move some equipment in preparation for tomorrow's crane job make up. Sky turns black, heavy rain, hail, lots of wind. Buddy in trouble, couldn't get to him cause roads are closed. HOA I work for is calling, trees down on roads, clients calling, trees down, lots of work... just send the bill. Worked for a few hours trying to open up the roads a bit, had to stop for wires in a couple spots.

Call a friend to drop what he's doing and bring backhoe w/ grapple tomorrow morning to help clean up. Call homeowner who was on tomorrow's schedule... hey I have to put you off for a little while, trees on houses have to be dealt with first. He wasn't happy.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Helped a friend for several hours today with his lawn route. Go in the afternoon to move some equipment in preparation for tomorrow's crane job make up. Sky turns black, heavy rain, hail, lots of wind. Buddy in trouble, couldn't get to him cause roads are closed. HOA I work for is calling, trees down on roads, clients calling, trees down, lots of work... just send the bill. Worked for a few hours trying to open up the roads a bit, had to stop for wires in a couple spots.
> 
> Call a friend to drop what he's doing and bring backhoe w/ grapple tomorrow morning to help clean up. Call homeowner who was on tomorrow's schedule... hey I have to put you off for a little while, trees on houses have to be dealt with first. He wasn't happy.


 
And there you have it! That is a big problem as work increases customer discourse will too lol. Oh well its better than the other way


----------



## treeman82

The client runs hot and cold, sometimes he's joking around no problems, other times he's a real prick. I'm supposed to be there tomorrow morning first thing, however the alternate route that I need to send cars on while I have the boom in the air is blocked by wires. Customer doesn't care... not sure what I am supposed to do?


----------



## Grace Tree

7 hrs. to change light bulbs at the town basketball court. It was only 6 poles but they hadn't been changed in 20 years so lots of broken bolts. The only access, other than climbing, was with my towable spotted with my mini skid and even that came down to less than foot of clearance. All I had to do was spot the lift and position the electrician from the ground. Boring, but easy money and I still had enough energy left to whack the stormed damaged center lead out of an ash tree. Some of the light ballasts were shot so it looks like more of the same next week.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

Yep. bad assed thunderstorms rolled through yesterday evening. 130,000 outages in the state. Three calls from customers already last night. I noticed two other trees that I had just looked at failed already (haven't heard on them yet). People are remembering their treeguys now!! hahaha.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yep. bad assed thunderstorms rolled through yesterday evening. 130,000 outages in the state. Three calls from customers already last night. I noticed two other trees that I had just looked at failed already (haven't heard on them yet). People are remembering their treeguys now!! hahaha.


 
Hell yeah bud! Be safe out there. 

We're just getting caught up from the storm here 2 weeks ago and that was nothing compared to what it sounds like you got going on.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Hell yeah bud! Be safe out there.
> 
> We're just getting caught up from the storm here 2 weeks ago and that was nothing compared to what it sounds like you got going on.


 
A split maple at the church next to the job up town last saturday landed right on this lady's suv (I got pics). Nothing too dramatic, but some good damage. The church guy said "that sounds reasonable, I have to put it before the board, of course", when I gave him my price. I warned him that tree wasn't waiting... maybe god dont like cheap bastards either! hahaha.

Gotta get moving. Later.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> A split maple at the church next to the job up town last saturday landed right on this lady's suv (I got pics). Nothing too dramatic, but some good damage. The church guy said "that sounds reasonable, I have to put it before the board, of course", when I gave him my price. I warned him that tree wasn't waiting... maybe god dont like cheap bastards either! hahaha.
> 
> Gotta get moving. Later.


 

That oak I was telling you about is apparently still standing but surprise, surprise, HO called after the storm last night and wants to discuss my price.


----------



## TonyX3M

Weather have been really nice here, but that dont mean bad trees will be safe. Helped friend to do this job and in pocess we picked up 3 more in same neighbourhood. 7 spruces to take down tomorrow got to do some estimates sunday - got to hit it while its hot; oh and passed the test and got my pesticide, poisons test and got the cerificate to use and sell them - that took 3 days too to get done

View attachment 186812
View attachment 186813
View attachment 186814
View attachment 186815


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today I bought a Steiner 430 Max ...*

I just bought a Steiner 430 Max with a slip scoop and stump grinder attachment. I've been passing up too much stump grinding work selling flush cuts on the stump instead.

I usually trash a chain or two doing it so I figured offering stump grinding will be another profit center for me. I've already sold $1600 of work for it in my first day of offering grinding stumps.

I've always heard that stump grinding is where old climbers go to stay in the business when they can no longer climb. The Stiener is being delivered on my 64th birthday. Am I getting ready to hang up my spurs?







[video=youtube;YL7QmlHDMg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL7QmlHDMg8&feature=player_embedded#at=14[/video]


----------



## Slvrmple72

Dang! That Steiner looks tough enough to rip stumps outta the ground with a loop of chain! Congrats on your purchase!

I don't think you are ready to hang up your spurs just yet. Treework keeps you young except the last removal I just did is making me feel kinda old! LOL!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## the Aerialist

Slvrmple72 said:


> Dang! That Steiner looks tough enough ... I don't think you are ready to hang up your spurs just yet. Treework keeps you young except the last removal I just did is making me feel kinda old! LOL!:msp_thumbup:



Mine is outfitted with aggressive turf tires and I'll probably be adding the "dualies" kit which makes it 8 wheel drive! Note that it is an articulated tractor, steered by a hinge in the middle like a wheel loader.

Secondary application is hauling brush and logs to the chipper and dump truck ~ can your stump grinder do that? lol ~ I can't wait to put this baby in service.

The past few 90 degree+ days have made me feel older too, I'm done lifting logs and dragging brush.


----------



## lxt

nice machine only problem is ACCESSIBILITY!!! also anyone who has ran a non-dedicated stump machine: meaning that the stumper is an attachment knows..............they suck!!!

you would have been better off with a toro dingo or similar!! & in your area..............the MT Lebanon customer will be upset beyond when you take out that 500lbs log while turning in their sod!!!

I dont know..............good luck, I just think there are better options!


LXT.................


----------



## lxt

I checked out that steiner................OMG, $13000.00 lawn mower not counting the attachments????????

good luck with that!!!


LXT.................


----------



## Blakesmaster

Steiners are actually a decent machine. My old man has one with a brush hog on front but he has a lot of mowing to do in and around trees on our land and only hits it a few times a year. It's really perfect for that. I've also used it with a log arch to forward timber out of the woods. It needs a decent trail in order to work well but it does the job. The articulation is nice. However, that stumper looks like a joke.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Steiners are actually a decent machine. My old man has one with a brush hog on front but he has a lot of mowing to do in and around trees on our land and only hits it a few times a year. It's really perfect for that. I've also used it with a log arch to forward timber out of the woods. It needs a decent trail in order to work well but it does the job. The articulation is nice. However, that stumper looks like a joke.


 
Nah its perfect for those huge azalea stumps that my 352 has a hard time with .... That machine reminds me of a mini sneaker for pulling irrigation line ... Its official I may be doing it all wrong ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

That is not a very good stumper. A self-propelled Dosko woud eat it up. But hey, it's not my money.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*This tractor is designed to not damage lawns...*



lxt said:


> nice machine only problem is ACCESSIBILITY!!! ...the MT Lebanon customer will be upset beyond when you take out that 500lbs log while turning in their sod!!!...





The 36" gate will be a problem, but that machine will go places no dedicated grinder will ever get to, even a walk behind. It's certified to mow on a 30 degree slope in any direction. It's an awesome all terrain vehicle.

It's design, being articulated, means that it does zero turf damage because the wheels always follow in each other's track when turning it has low pressure tires, and with the dualies option it exerts less than 4 psi on the turf. The tractor pictured above has Agro tires, but mine is coming with turf tires.

I chose it because of the finely manicured lawns it will soon be going over in Mt. Lebanon, Upper St. Clair, Fox Chapel and Sewickley (all very upscale Pittsburgh neighborhoods).


----------



## the Aerialist

*$20K Lawn Mower that doesn't mow?*



lxt said:


> I checked out that steiner...OMG, $13000.00 lawn mower not counting the attachments????????...


 
List price on mine was $16,155.00 with stump grinder and slip scoop it came to just over $20k. I saved some money by not buying a mower deck for it, although they have numerous options for those, as well as many other nifty attachments.

So I bought a lawn mower that doesn't mow, what was I thinking?


----------



## the Aerialist

*You don't have that kind of money Jeff ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> That is not a very good stumper. A self-propelled Dosko woud eat it up. But hey, it's not my money.
> Jeff



Adequate at grinding stumps is all I ask. It's primary function on my jobs will be moving brush and logs when I can't get my dump truck close to the work.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Aerial it sounds like you did your research before buying. My friend Rick has a Carlton tracked grinder with the 70 hp Deutz and he uses a 40 hp Multitrac, its an Italian built articulated loader with turf tires and a telescoping bucket that makes cleanup on large jobs a breeze. This was after he outgrew his Steiner. They are little tanks!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I can't wait to see if it works ...*



Slvrmple72 said:


> Aerial it sounds like you did your research before buying. My friend Rick has a Carlton tracked grinder with the 70 hp Deutz and he uses a 40 hp Multitrac, its an Italian built articulated loader with turf tires and a telescoping bucket that makes cleanup on large jobs a breeze. This was after he outgrew his Steiner. They are little tanks!



Did Rick use it for stump grinding? Did he put the duelies kit on it? Adding four more wheels to it makes it almost two feet wider, but barely bends the grass going over turf.

Yes I spent a lot of agonizing Google Fu on determining what device would best suit my needs. The agony was the cost of the thing, they are not cheap, even used.

In the end it was the versatility of the Steiner that won me over, it may not be the best stump grinder ~ but it will go anywhere. It may not be the best loader ~ but it can do it, and I can transport it on a landscape trailer. It may not be the best pulling tractor ~ but it won't damage the turf doing it. 

I bought a one ton capacity 4 wheel wagon with hi floatation aircraft tires to pull behind it. With that and the scoop I can haul a whole tree out of anywhere.


----------



## treevet

Trees (and cockroaches) in the news today (I love Gingko trees)

Tree chopped down during bike theft in Brooklyn | 7online.com


----------



## zopi

Doosh bags at scottrade screwed me over, and so I will not have my truck/chipper until next week..would like to put that little deskroach at the local office through it tie first..little **** is costing me man hours and money. So yes, I have spent pretty much all day messing around with pencil jockeys instead of whacking trees and making money...maybe I will go climb the little sob with the spurs and a piece of kelvlar...

I hate banks. 

Tomorrow, just to make myself feel better and maybe keep some of my banktardicidal urges under control, I will go buy myself a new pole pruner..I am doing alot of residential pruning, just to lift the skirts a bit, and most of it from the ground...need to be a little quicker per tree than the pole saw..couple of jobs over the last week or so it would have saved me a few hours. 

stupid desk wonks...bet I could turn his BMW wrong side out with my 12 k Warn...:bang:


----------



## treevet

big alligator wandered into the job site today and we had to run for cover

YouTube - ‪004‬&rlm;


----------



## flushcut

treevet said:


> big alligator wandered into the job site today and we had to run for cover
> 
> YouTube - ‪004‬&rlm;


 
Ha, it took me a second but that's pretty good.


----------



## TonyX3M

treevet said:


> big alligator wandered into the job site today and we had to run for cover
> 
> YouTube - ‪004‬&rlm;



LOL +that's funny, but you got a good eye - I wouldn't ever see it that way


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> big alligator wandered into the job site today and we had to run for cover
> 
> YouTube - ‪004‬&rlm;


 
uh huh, I don't have to have imaginary friends at the job vet


----------



## ropensaddle

why can't we be friends


----------



## derwoodii

Working bee at ma target rifle club the avo workig bee at a native critter shelter as they help care for critters I find at work or need help. I offerd to chip the large pile of tree limb feed waste 
Sorted my purchase of ma Ruger no1V 223 with a kepp single set trigger oh goodie can't wait 
The 13yold son got to use arc welder 1st time wrote his name very happy with his 1st try skills


----------



## sgreanbeans

We got a little action out of the storm, not much tho. Lots of closet tree guys come out to play. Had a massive oak go down on a house, hacks come, just start cutting were ever on the tree, tree rolls, causes more damage! Then they bailed, no one even hired them! They just showed up and started working! Wish I could have seen it. 
Local news sees me on another while giving a bid and wants an interview about the issue, so I took the opp to put them on blast. It was edited of course, they probably couldn't use all that I said!

Storm Damage: Beware Of Tree Service Scammers - KWQC-TV6 News and Weather For The Quad Cities -


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> We got a little action out of the storm, not much tho. Lots of closet tree guys come out to play. Had a massive oak go down on a house, hacks come, just start cutting were ever on the tree, tree rolls, causes more damage! Then they bailed, no one even hired them! They just showed up and started working! Wish I could have seen it.
> Local news sees me on another while giving a bid and wants an interview about the issue, so I took the opp to put them on blast. It was edited of course, they probably couldn't use all that I said!
> 
> Storm Damage: Beware Of Tree Service Scammers - KWQC-TV6 News and Weather For The Quad Cities -


 
Good work!


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> In the end it was the versatility of the Steiner that won me over, it may not be the best stump grinder ~ but it will go anywhere. It may not be the best loader ~ but it can do it, and I can transport it on a landscape trailer. It may not be the best pulling tractor ~ but it won't damage the turf doing it.
> .


 
let me see if I understand???? its a versatile machine that by your admittance is not very good at anything & you paid 20grand for it!! holy jumpin mariah..........!

well atleast you`ll be able to ride anywhere in those ritzy neighborhoods.................I`ll just be doing the treework!! LOL



LXT...............


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got back from Big-O Tire's. Had to replace all four. He remembered me from Dec. 09. A year and a half ago I bought these tires and now they have worn down to slicks. I mentioned how quick they got worn and he said because I put over 61 thousand miles on them in that time. This time I paid the $25 for nitrogen instead of air. Seemed like a good thing. BTW, I didn't pay a thing, it is a company truck so I did not mean the money came out of me.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Laura just picked up our new shirts. Along with the usual t shirts and sweatshirts we got a few of these. I like 'em quite a bit. 






And she had one of these made for my nephew due in a couple months. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Aerial Arborist said:


> Did Rick use it for stump grinding? Did he put the duelies kit on it? Adding four more wheels to it makes it almost two feet wider, but barely bends the grass going over turf.
> 
> Yes I spent a lot of agonizing Google Fu on determining what device would best suit my needs. The agony was the cost of the thing, they are not cheap, even used.
> 
> In the end it was the versatility of the Steiner that won me over, it may not be the best stump grinder ~ but it will go anywhere. It may not be the best loader ~ but it can do it, and I can transport it on a landscape trailer. It may not be the best pulling tractor ~ but it won't damage the turf doing it.
> 
> I bought a one ton capacity 4 wheel wagon with hi floatation aircraft tires to pull behind it. With that and the scoop I can haul a whole tree out of anywhere.



No, Rick used it for cleanups and fill dirt only. He had a smaller grinder and after he upgraded to the larger Carlton tracked unit and tackled bigger and bigger stumps switched up to the Multitrac Articulated Loader. Before Rick I had my buddy Brian grinding stumps with the wheeled Carlton unit and he put the extra tires on it for stability and less ground pressure which is what you will have with your Steiner. Ya gotta post some pics of your setup on the job!


----------



## Jumper

Watered and fertilized my garden, ate Chinese buffet for lunch, napped the better part of the aft, made a greek pasta salad for a Church picnic I a going to tomorrow, and now am downtown enjoying a late spring night while drinking a coffee at The Second Cup and using their net access. Might sample a few brew at The Sherlock Holmes later though Lord knows had enough last night watching the Canucks whip the boys from Beantown!


----------



## the Aerialist

lxt said:


> let me see if I understand???? its a versatile machine that by your admittance is not very good at anything & you paid 20grand for it!! holy jumpin mariah...



No "LXT" you don't understand anything about it. Do you think by putting your words in my mouth it makes them true? 

I only admit that I have not personally tried it for any of the uses I intend to use it for. The video of the stump grinder attachment was pretty convincing that it was, as I said, adequate for my needs. It doesn't have to be the biggest, badist, or fastest. It just needs to get the job done.




lxt said:


> well atleast you`ll be able to ride anywhere in those ritzy neighborhoods... I`ll just be doing the treework!! LOLLXT...



It was your whining about turf damage that first reveled your ignorance about Steiner products. Essentially they are top of the line slope mowers, designed to go anywhere and do anything. Without damaging turf while they do it.

As it happens I have a very big job in one of those "ritzy" areas in a couple of weeks. Very big wood and all inaccessible without damaging expensive landscaping and lawns. That Steiner will pull it all out on the one ton wagon. What else would?

Since I'm still climbing I'll let my wife replace three men by driving that "mower", hauling logs and slash for the chipper, after that I'll use it to grind the stumps and remove all the debris from that process with the slip scoop. I might even pop for the FEL to put the tree in the truck.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Fotos and Film coming soon ...*



Slvrmple72 said:


> No, Rick used it for cleanups and fill dirt only... he put the extra tires on it for stability and less ground pressure which is what you will have with your Steiner. Ya gotta post some pics of your setup on the job!



That will be the Steiner's primary role, hauling brush to the chipper and moving logs to the truck. Adding stump grinding to my bag of tricks will get me more work in the upscale neighborhoods (my target market) because they all want the stumps gone regardless of the cost.

I booked a $6000 job today that required that the stumps be ground out. It takes my business to a new level. On the way home I stopped a a recent job where I left their trees flush cut and sold them on $600 for three stumps.


----------



## tree md

Did a little prune job today. Half day of work. Finished just as it started raining. Love it when it works out like that. 

I'm slowing down a little here in Alabama but still working a lot more than I did in Tulsa. As long as I'm working here I can't see myself going home and sitting around not making much money.

Time to put my game face on this week and sell, sell, sell. Gonna do a little guerrilla marketing.


----------



## treeman75

How are you going to load the logs? I bought a vermeer s600tx this winter with branch manager grapple and love it. The worst part of a removal is loading the logs, I think. My mini drags brush and loads logs and does little damage to the turf. It is my new best friend! It was 7500. That would leave you plenty for a wheeled stumper.


----------



## treeman75

I sold a nice job last night from the internet and my new website! Removing 14 and trimming 13 trees, That will keep me busy for three days.


----------



## David (saltas)

Storm clean up.

Was payed in pizza , apple cider and wild turkey.

Ran 6 tanks trough my brand spanking new MS261

Need to sharpen three chains and clean my saws.... in the morning, burp

Need a new chain catcher and In dropped a branch on my back up saw after the 261 got caught in a tree snagged hanging from the fork in another tree.

My back up was four meters away and the rear handle got smashed by the last six inches of the branch.....Doh


----------



## treeman82

Been working on storm damage clean-up for my clients for the last few days, going back again today to do some easier work. Tomorrow morning I have to go with the crane to help a friend get rid of an oak tree that got split in half. Luckily right before the storm came through I reserved the crane, so once they got there I just told them to stay for a while. 70 ton machine though, so some places its too big. One job I looked at it's maybe a tad too small.

Went into another development to check something out for a friend, he's the BMOC in there, just as I am the BTMOC in my development. Get up there, some local hacker put a sign up right as you go into the development. We all thought that took a lot of balls.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeman75 said:


> How are you going to load the logs? I bought a vermeer s600tx this winter with branch manager grapple and love it. The worst part of a removal is loading the logs, I think. My mini drags brush and loads logs and does little damage to the turf. It is my new best friend! It was 7500. That would leave you plenty for a wheeled stumper.


 
7500!! with a grapple??? :msp_w00t:


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> I sold a nice job last night from the internet and my new website! Removing 14 and trimming 13 trees, That will keep me busy for three days.


 
Let's see the website? The more hits you get the better your standing.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Wrapped up a 24" ash removal yesterday that was leaning over three buildings, a basketball hoop (I scored a couple times), and had power and phone coming in stacked vertically and tangled through 75% of it.

Taking the day off to unwind, rest up, and regroup for the mega mulberry removal I have to start the week off. The work is pouring in faster than I can do it.


----------



## treeman75

Bigus Termitius said:


> 7500!! with a grapple??? :msp_w00t:


 
The BMG was another 2000, so I have 9500 in it.


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> Let's see the website? The more hits you get the better your standing.


 
Welcome to Paul's Tree Service My brother put it together for my, nothing fancy. I need to put another page on it with some more info.


----------



## treeman75

How do you get your web address on your posts


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Welcome to Paul's Tree Service My brother put it together for my, nothing fancy. I need to put another page on it with some more info.


 
Yeah, you need to add your license and cert. #'s. 
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, you need to add your license and cert. #'s.
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


 
Im working on that.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Welcome to Paul's Tree Service My brother put it together for my, nothing fancy. I need to put another page on it with some more info.



Better than my non-existent web site... looks like alot of lionstailing though??

Sweet little machine you got there!


----------



## Grace Tree

I was directing traffic so my partner could back the dump and chipper into a drive on Sat. We had one lane blocked and he needed to pull out into the other lane to straighten out. I heard sirens and I looked down the street and it looked like a scene from the Blues Brothers. A whole line of cops was chasing a bank robber. I'm glad the drivers on the other side saw it coming and pulled over because we couldn't. I heard they caught him.
Phil


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, you need to add your license and cert. #'s.
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


 
We have too! Jeff
Urban Tree Care, arborists, tree care professionals, pruning, crown cleaning, thinning, raising, reduction, vista and resoration, removals and stump grinding


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> How do you get your web address on your posts


 
Copy it into your signature.

Good start. I like the tree picture on the top. It looks real and healthy.

Little advice and pls. no offense, but "trimming" is an outdated term and "pruning" is commonly accepted. Check "Glossary of Arboricultural Terms". I have always associated that term with Christmas trees and I am as old as dirt. "Tree trimmer"?....not me.


----------



## treevet

Took a 150 mile mcycle ride into the hilly country with twisty roads in Kentucky. It is 74 degrees f, and no humidity. Motorized therapist. When you are doing over a hundred miles an hour in wide curves and sometimes over 70 in tight twisties and coming home in tight traffic passing cars at 110 mph.....you cannot think about any problems.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Groundman One

Today is Sunday.

Slept in. AS-es around. Slept again. AS-ed around. Ate. Slept. Read. AS-ed around. Slept. Ate. Slept. AS-ed around. 

And after I eat, I'll AS around, read, drink, and then sleep.


----------



## treeman82

Today I was supposed to be down in the Poconos with a friend for the race. Where was I? That's easy... pruning broken branches off of a client's house. Took a small black birch off another client's house nextdoor while I was there. Also gave the largest quote I've ever done for 1 tree this morning. Might get it... maybe.


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> Welcome to Paul's Tree Service My brother put it together for my, nothing fancy. I need to put another page on it with some more info.


 
Like your little loader Paul, we just got a set of grapples for Treeclimber 57's Bobcat....we have been run off our feet since 2 very big storms hit Weds night, just finished off a job today we started yesterday with 7 large Maples on a house! Will post pics later. Have 3 more tomorrow, using a crane for 1 job. Yes you will notice you will get a lot more business with your website. Glad to see everyones doing good! We hired another full-time groundie last week to keep up with the jobs coming in!


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> Today I was supposed to be down in the Poconos with a friend for the race. Where was I? That's easy... pruning broken branches off of a client's house. Took a small black birch off another client's house nextdoor while I was there. Also gave the largest quote I've ever done for 1 tree this morning. Might get it... maybe.


 
got my curiousity....


----------



## treevet

picked up a new cam today as last week mine got wet in a storm and crapped out. $179, looks pretty good....we'll see.

YouTube - ‪Fuji Guys - FinePix XP20 Part 3 - Top Features‬&rlm;

couple of tough guys describe it in a vid.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

treevet said:


> got my curiousity....


 
$17,500 for an oak tree that went over in a storm. Didn't get it though.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> $17,500 for an oak tree that went over in a storm. Didn't get it though.


 
gutsy bid....I like it.


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> Copy it into your signature.
> 
> Good start. I like the tree picture on the top. It looks real and healthy.
> 
> Little advice and pls. no offense, but "trimming" is an outdated term and "pruning" is commonly accepted. Check "Glossary of Arboricultural Terms". I have always associated that term with Christmas trees and I am as old as dirt. "Tree trimmer"?....not me.


 
Thanks for the advice and help. No offense taken


----------



## treeman75

Hey Jeffy is there a big difference in getting my certification from my state or the ISA?


----------



## Slvrmple72

Treeman, Nice website. Like the family pic, it is a good one in addition to the silly stump pic! LOL! What grapple you using on your loader, how do you like it?


----------



## treeman75

Its a branch manager from top notch. Wouldnt be with out one!


----------



## the Aerialist

*The worst part is getting the logs to the truck ...*



treeman75 said:


> How are you going to load the logs? ... The worst part of a removal is loading the logs, I think. My mini drags brush and loads logs and does little damage to the turf. It is my new best friend! ...



Somebody is going to have pick them out of the scoop or off the wagon and throw them into the dump truck. I'd love to mount or fabricate a hoist and grapple for the truck.

Mini Cooper?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Hey Jeffy is there a big difference in getting my certification from my state or the ISA?


 
What cert?
ISA Cert?
your state cert? I would think you would need a ISA cert just to get a state cert. But I don't know nothing.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> Somebody is going to have pick them out of the scoop or off the wagon and throw them into the dump truck. I'd love to mount or fabricate a hoist and grapple for the truck.
> 
> Mini Cooper?


 
Ouch!
Hindsight is 20/ 20!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Slvrmple72

mini skidsteer or mini loader. Mini Cooper is for running estimates, LMAO!

I have to agree, it is moving the wood that is the most labor intensive. A crane will fix that! I keep the small stuff in long lengths for handloading and the larger stuff in manageable chuncks to get it home for firewood processing. 6" and larger it is used/sold for firewood, even pine/ spruce and junk hardwoods for my customers with OWB. Get a dump trailer, put a winch in the front, and use it to haul that Steiner around. Load the wood using the winch for the longer/bigger stuff, park the Steiner on the front decking and home ya go!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> gutsy bid....I like it.


 
If you like that, I got a whole trailer of horse crap for you to chow down on next! hahaha.....


----------



## treeman82

View attachment 187119
View attachment 187120
I think it was a fair bid considering that the tree AND stump had to go.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> View attachment 187119
> View attachment 187120
> I think it was a fair bid considering that the tree AND stump had to go.



Still don't look like no $17,500 to me... but what do I know.

I guess you must be pretty busy..


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> Somebody is going to have pick them out of the scoop or off the wagon and throw them into the dump truck. I'd love to mount or fabricate a hoist and grapple for the truck.
> 
> Mini Cooper?



The thought of using that thing for treework is just about as gay as a dude driving a mini cooper.. just sayin'.

What is a "scoop"? any pics?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> If you like that, I got a whole trailer of horse crap for you to chow down on next! hahaha.....


 
I woulda guessed you are full of horse crap lol.


----------



## treevet

treeman82 said:


> View attachment 187119
> View attachment 187120
> I think it was a fair bid considering that the tree AND stump had to go.


 
looks like a good excuse to try hiring an aerial skycrane


----------



## the Aerialist

*Slip Scoop ~ not quite a FEL ...*



tree MDS said:


> ... What is a "scoop"? any pics?



[video=youtube;ZXYvqk_3R7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXYvqk_3R7g&feature=player_embedded#at=14[/video]

Watch the next video too. I just found out from that that the scoop can be mounted front or rear so I can mount both the stump grinder and scoop ~


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> The thought of using that thing for treework is just about as gay as a dude driving a mini cooper.. just sayin'.
> 
> What is a "scoop"? any pics?


 
Hey, you gots one of those on the "Deere" for pickin up manure and chasin the cows back in the barn. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

South Dakota Arborists Association Certified Arborist Program This is what I was talking about. Whats the difference in certifications?


----------



## treeman75

Aerial Arborist said:


> [video=youtube;ZXYvqk_3R7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXYvqk_3R7g&feature=player_embedded#at=14[/video]
> 
> Watch the next video too. I just found out from that that the scoop can be mounted front or rear so I can mount both the stump grinder and scoop ~


 
A mini skid steer is able to do so much more! I have done removals in back yards and when were done you cant tell we were there. That thing just seems silly and a waste of money.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> South Dakota Arborists Association Certified Arborist Program This is what I was talking about. Whats the difference in certifications?


 
Looks kinda rinky dink compared to the ISA, 75. Sort of like they run it out of a basement. ISA is the real deal and over 50 years old.

Doesn't appear they have any connection to the ISA but are copying them to some extent.


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> No "LXT" you don't understand anything about it. Do you think by putting your words in my mouth it makes them true?
> 
> I only admit that I have not personally tried it for any of the uses I intend to use it for. The video of the stump grinder attachment was pretty convincing that it was, as I said, adequate for my needs. It doesn't have to be the biggest, badist, or fastest. It just needs to get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was your whining about turf damage that first reveled your ignorance about Steiner products. Essentially they are top of the line slope mowers, designed to go anywhere and do anything. Without damaging turf while they do it.
> 
> As it happens I have a very big job in one of those "ritzy" areas in a couple of weeks. Very big wood and all inaccessible without damaging expensive landscaping and lawns. That Steiner will pull it all out on the one ton wagon. What else would?
> 
> Since I'm still climbing I'll let my wife replace three men by driving that "mower", hauling logs and slash for the chipper, after that I'll use it to grind the stumps and remove all the debris from that process with the slip scoop. I might even pop for the FEL to put the tree in the truck.


 

LMFAO...........AA, turf damage is the least of your worries!! "very big wood" uhh?...............well, the steiner with a bucket capacity of under 300lbs should "GET R DONE" LMFAO!!!!!!

Yep.... a top of the line "slope" mower......uh um...key word..(MOWER). you gonna load that "big" wood into the family chevette or you gonna rent a pickup truck from lowes!???

I know one thing.......in tree work the last thing I would use to "get the job done" would be a beefed up lawn mower..........How un-professional.........heck you might as well have the wife mow a few yards while shes waiting for you to drop the big wood...could be days of grass cutting for er!!

let me guess??? you didnt get a skid steer cuz that would mean a real trailer & prolly push the license limit for ya......Hmmm a mini skid would be 10 x better but you need to sit down???? Now with your beefed up cub cadet you can haul a whopping 267lb payload...LOL, I guess the lawn mower trailer was a no brainer??

Look over there jim.......its a tree service....nope, a lawn care company? nope...............its a steiner lawn mower with a fisher price stump grinder & a fancy wheel barrow attachment on the back! LOL

Cmon AA.....................a slope mower??? really?, I work those areas that you do & feel bad having to bring in the big iron (international loader/backhoe & bobcat 763), cuz sometimes I need a crane...........!! Let alone a lawn mower, thats just laughable, embarrasing & borders on stupidity.......take that back, it is stupidity!!

when your steiner with a load poops itself.....let me know, i`ll pick it up with the international.....you, the lawn mower & load & gently put it in the back of my dump to take to the local land fill......! 



LXT.................


----------



## lxt

treeman75 said:


> A mini skid steer is able to do so much more! I have done removals in back yards and when were done you cant tell we were there. That thing just seems silly and a waste of money.


 
LOL, did you see the lift height on that bucket??? whew....he`s gonna need ramps if he wants to load up even the chevette!!! 

what a useless tool for tree care.......unless he`s transitioning over to lawn care????LOL


LXT................


----------



## tree md

treeman82 said:


> View attachment 187119
> View attachment 187120
> I think it was a fair bid considering that the tree AND stump had to go.


 
I've got 6 of them down like that that I am putting a bid together on now. All pointed downhill on a really steep incline. Long reach for a crane. 5 root balls stood up. Crane guy is on his way out there to look at it today. Looking like it will be close to the bid you gave. I'll have a better idea when the crane op gets out there and lets me know what I'm looking at.


----------



## treevet

made a grand in the first hour of work today with one pick off a roof and no clean up. no guilt here. nothing else woulda reached over the house and grabbed it still attached to the tree and laying on 3 wires :alien2:.


----------



## treevet

Hey AA, aren't you the guy from Pitt. that used to be on TWorld that used to climb by spiking up trees with a huge ice climbing pick in each hand? Could be wrong but same location and age.


----------



## tree md

Hey TV, clear some space in your PM... I'm trying to message you...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Hey TV, clear some space in your PM... I'm trying to message you...


 
gimme a couple of minutes Larry


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> gimme a couple of minutes Larry


 
lay it on me md


----------



## tree md

LOL, cominatcha...


----------



## Grace Tree

*I'm looking down your blouse right now!*

I just finished a call back from a phone message. The lady said she had a tree down from last Tuesday's storm and wanted some additional work down. We're buried so I did a Bing "birds eye view" of her house to see if I even wanted the job and called her back. I told her I was looking at a satellite view of her house and asked if it was the tree by the pond. She told me it was next door to that house. She said; "There's two cars in the drive and my son is playing in the front yard." I explained, without laughing, that I couldn't see her house in real time. It was just a photo. :msp_smile:
Phil


----------



## tree md

Thanks for the Advice Dave.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Thanks for the Advice Dave.


 
You already knew it all bro


----------



## treevet

wonder whar rope's been.....hope this didn't happen to him

Indyarocks Videos - Croc Attack, Joe Dirt


----------



## tree md

LOL... I think he went to #### and the hogs ate him... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You already knew it all bro



Ooh... secrets. I see. 

That lawn tractor thing sure is any old ass homeowners dream though! lol.

$17500 for a tree already laying down?? you guys need some extra heavy duty testosterone injections or some ####... hahaha.


----------



## tree md

No secrets, just had a couple of questions pertaining to business. Dealing with a large crane removal and wanted to make sure I had all of my bases covered.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Ooh... secrets. I see.
> 
> That lawn tractor thing sure is any old ass homeowners dream though! lol.
> 
> $17500 for a tree already laying down?? you guys need some extra heavy duty testosterone injections or some ####... hahaha.


 
I got a spare man suit laying around for those situations. lol

Downed trees are a bit goofy for me to bid though, seeing that I'm geared much more towards technical removals than debris clearing. Any idiot with some manpower and equipment can do that ####, I really just don't want to bother with it to be honest. Now if I had a crane, a grapple chipper and a few skidsteers it might be a different story.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I got a spare man suit laying around for those situations. lol
> 
> Downed trees are a bit goofy for me to bid though, seeing that I'm geared much more towards technical removals than debris clearing. Any idiot with some manpower and equipment can do that ####, I really just don't want to bother with it to be honest. Now if I had a crane, a grapple chipper and a few skidsteers it might be a different story.



Imagine all them old timers floating giant redwoods down mountains on man made wooden troughs back in the day... $17,500 for an already downed yard tree.. lol. Figure it out!!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I got a spare man suit laying around for those situations. lol
> 
> Downed trees are a bit goofy for me to bid though, seeing that I'm geared much more towards technical removals than debris clearing. Any idiot with some manpower and equipment can do that ####, I really just don't want to bother with it to be honest. Now if I had a crane, a grapple chipper and a few skidsteers it might be a different story.


 
a technical removal to one man can be a routine td to another


----------



## prentice110

Blakesmaster said:


> I got a spare man suit laying around for those situations. lol
> 
> Downed trees are a bit goofy for me to bid though, seeing that I'm geared much more towards technical removals than debris clearing. Any idiot with some manpower and equipment can do that ####, I really just don't want to bother with it to be honest. Now if I had a crane, a grapple chipper and a few skidsteers it might be a different story.


 
Piss on that! You see me with a mini for 2 minutes and you will never even consider a grapple chipper again. I went to dump chips today, came back, loaded over a cord of limbwood onto the International inside of 3 minutes with the mini. I am so GOD DAM good with that machine, that if the controls were on the boom side, Id wipe my ass with it!


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> a technical removal to one man can be a routine td to another


 
I cannot hit the like button on this quote enuff!!!! So eefffin true to a dyed in the wool tree nut.... after all,,,, ITS JUST A TREE!!!! Ps, who wants to see pic of my "storm emergancy " call from last week?


----------



## no tree to big

prentice110 said:


> Piss on that! You see me with a mini for 2 minutes and you will never even consider a grapple chipper again. I went to dump chips today, came back, loaded over a cord of limbwood onto the International inside of 3 minutes with the mini. I am so GOD DAM good with that machine, that if the controls were on the boom side, Id wipe my ass with it!


 
you might be good with it but you need to rig up a platform to stand on/ hold counterweight. O' and you know anybody in the area looking for a job haney is looking for a chipper truck driver/groundman.


----------



## prentice110

Anybody here ever heard of Winklers tree out of the Chicago area? First or only 'Accredited tree co' in Illinois? Sky blue colored trux?


----------



## the Aerialist

*No lxt, I don't drive a chevette to work ...*



lxt said:


> LMFAO.... LMFAO!!!!!!... you gonna load that "big" wood into the family chevette or you gonna rent a pickup truck from lowes!???...Cmon AA.... thats just laughable, embarrasing & borders on stupidity.......take that back, it is stupidity!!LXT....



My beater work ride:












I'll have photos of my new lawn mower tomorrow it's being delivered at 09:00. I'm gonna have to get a hitch for the Countach.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> My beater work ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have photos of my new lawn mower tomorrow it's being delivered at 09:00. I'm gonna have to get a hitch for the Countach.


 
LOL, My daughter is almost 12 years old and thinking outside of the Barbie box. I showed her your ride and now she wants one for all her Barbie girls!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

The tree is down on the back side of the property. I walked the properties to figure out a way to get to it. 

1. many steps and walkways that go over a septic tank and down an embankment.

2. 4' footpath through neighbor's yard... do NOT advise this route.

3. Other neighbor has gate in fence large enough for small vehicle. Cross several hundred feet of waterfront lawn that's probably squishy wet, cross some nice slate walkway and very expensive patios, then rip out a few planting beds and fences to finally get remotely close to the stump. From there you need to get up over a raised patio.



Today was a day from hell though, or at least good practice for when I finally get there... or perhaps that's where I am now. Must have done some BAD things in a past life.

This morning I switched the schedule around because I wanted to get rid of the crane this afternoon. Fine, get set up for the first job. Company that got the job drives by, I asked the owner how much he bid the job for... he said pretty much the same number as me. Friend who has been helping me with his loader knew the guy, so he went down to find out what's their game plan. Bunch of guys, skid steer on the road, and use picks, shovels, and a power washer to reduce the stump so it can be cut up and carried out. The owner of the company comes up to find out of he can get the crane I had in there... sure enough he can, so he'll be using what should have been my crane to do the job. Lost figure an hour of crane time to that BS... meaning I was billed 1 hr by the crane co to arrange that. Guy asks me if I have any nearby chip dumps to spare, because his are at LEAST a half hour away each way. Gave him something a lot closer, but far enough away that it doesn't hurt me. He's gonna be using my cribbing to level the crane too.

Take the crane up to this other job for another friend... we looked at it on Saturday, shouldn't have been a problem, wires all down, real mess.... told power wouldn't be up for at least 3 - 5 days. Get up there, wires were put back up on Sunday, can't set up.

Bring the crane back down to my spot so that they can leave it there overnight so they can start fresh tomorrow on the job that I lost. Friend of a bunch of clients comes over and yells at me and the operator for leaving the machine there. Operator told the owner of the other company to thank his lucky stars I was there... otherwise he'd be F'ed up the A with the association.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Girls of all ages seen to like it ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, My daughter is almost 12 years old and thinking outside of the Barbie box. I showed her your ride and now she wants one for all her Barbie girls!!!!!
> Jeff



The Lambo is a real chick magnet. It's had a lot of Barbie dolls in it, only one at a time though. My daughter is 28 and every time she wants to get behind the wheel I remind her of this:






That's a tree in her Mom's backyard, a little clutch problem put her there. And the wife can't drive a stick so I'm safe there. They both can drive the Steiner though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ouch.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*How about an 8 wheel drive?*



treeman82 said:


> The tree is down on the back side of the property. I walked the properties to figure out a way to get to it.
> 
> 1. many steps and walkways that go over a septic tank and down an embankment.
> 
> 2. 4' footpath through neighbor's yard... do NOT advise this route.
> 
> 3. Other neighbor has gate in fence large enough for small vehicle. Cross several hundred feet of waterfront lawn that's probably squishy wet, cross some nice slate walkway and very expensive patios, then rip out a few planting beds and fences to finally get remotely close to the stump. From there you need to get up over a raised patio...



That was my dilemma for an upcoming job (Big Wood) I bought the Steiner to solve it. The low pressure tires with the 8 wheel kit seemed to be the way to get the wood out without tearing up the landscaping / hardscaping surrounding the estate.






I'll have to wait a week for the extra wheels and stump grinder attachment to arrive.


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> That was my dilemma for an upcoming job (Big Wood) I bought the Steiner to solve it. The low pressure tires with the 8 wheel kit seemed to be the way to get the wood out without tearing up the landscaping / hardscaping surrounding the estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait a week for the extra wheels and stump grinder attachment to arrive.


 


Nice kit car ole boy................! my daughter loves Lamborghinis too much, we actually toured the plant & I have pic`s of my lil girl in a 1/2 million dollar Murcieloga(spelling), a buddy of mine from Cali. keeps trying to get me to do the Diablo kit car?????? Countach is pretty old school & you can pick up the real deal pretty cheap!!!

Now, about that boat anchor of a tractor you`re buying......I think you are gonna be very unhappy............unless mowing grass is your new thing!! to get the wood into the dump is the key!!! with that thing you still have to lift it & load it.....

Did you check out the load limit on the bucket?????? its like 267lbs or something, you gonna haul 1 log at a time??? for the price of that thing you got bent over!!! no wonder your kid put the car into the tree............hell 20 grand lawn mower, she prolly figures wreck the car & get a new 50 grand beemer or better.....

I just think......NO, I just know....you will be unhappy with that things performance & if not its because you havent ran anything worth a squat!!! in addition just the fact that other tree care services will mistake you for a lawn jockey...............Yep, you`ll be the talk of Pittsburgh..........tree man on a lawn mower!!! dude I cant help it, thats some funny stuff............makes me laugh!!!

Hey im selling a yard machine lawn mower with tow behind wagon, snow blade & chains for those difficult lawns/trees..............Hmmm...all this for $15,000.00 LOL, Ill even throw in a case of beer & a steiner mower DVD



LXT..................


----------



## lxt

AA, look at the very first page of this thread!!!!!!!!

the toro dingo loading "Big Wood" into the back of the chip truck, your steiner would be completely useless with that log!!

That log is big,.. but......we load many throughout the year of that size, I guess im just wondering what you consider "Big Wood" & why you would select a useless machine that will have you doing more work than not!!!! you`ll be quartering a round like that, then you have to phsically load it & due to you new purchase not being able to lift the load higher than a beegles privates.....you`ll have to physically unload it .................

20 grand for that??????? you should have just bought a power wheelbarrow & saved thousands!!!



LXT.................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> AA, look at the very first page of this thread!!!!!!!!
> 
> the toro dingo loading "Big Wood" into the back of the chip truck, your steiner would be completely useless with that log!!
> 
> That log is big,.. but......we load many throughout the year of that size, I guess im just wondering what you consider "Big Wood" & why you would select a useless machine that will have you doing more work than not!!!! you`ll be quartering a round like that, then you have to phsically load it & due to you new purchase not being able to lift the load higher than a beegles privates.....you`ll have to physically unload it .................
> 
> 20 grand for that??????? you should have just bought a power wheelbarrow & saved thousands!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.................


 
Believe me its pains me greatly to agree with you , but that machine is a bit of a joke , that bucket would not be worth the gas it takes to run it , I could guarantee that my guys could COMPLETELY destroy that machine in less than a year , and sitting down and moving logs just makes ya look like a TOOL, I dunno I paid 13K for a brand new mini with a bucket and forks I paid 18K for a off rental bobcat 863 and less than 10K for 1865 case I think for that money he made a huge mistake ...


----------



## MarquisTree

prentice110 said:


> Piss on that! You see me with a mini for 2 minutes and you will never even consider a grapple chipper again. I went to dump chips today, came back, loaded over a cord of limbwood onto the International inside of 3 minutes with the mini. I am so GOD DAM good with that machine, that if the controls were on the boom side, Id wipe my ass with it!


 
Not to call bs but you would much rather have a grapple chipper then a mini behind a crane, a mini would be like pissing against the tide on our crewView attachment 187236


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> My beater work ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have photos of my new lawn mower tomorrow it's being delivered at 09:00. I'm gonna have to get a hitch for the Countach.


 


LOL..........I dont know if the Fiero frame on that knock off would handle a hitch???? nice try AA


LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> LOL..........I dont know if the Fiero frame on that knock off would handle a hitch???? nice try AA
> 
> 
> LXT................


 
I bet ya 100.00 that my bobcat could climb right over that car from front to back


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> I bet ya 100.00 that my bobcat could climb right over that car from front to back


 
LOL, no doubt...................But I wonder?? could the steiner climb over it??

Im thinking thats an 88 maybe a 93 replica, cant remember which year they put the gas cap/cover on the driver side?? 

trying to make us think you own a genuine Lambo...... especially when you would buy a beefed up cub cadet for tree work.........& you made Angies list super contractor???? whats sad is every pic on your site shows you wearing hooks............!

WOW.....spike everything, use a lawn mower, overhype your ability & get an award!!!  Yep, this trade has gone to hell.



LXT.................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> LOL, no doubt...................But I wonder?? could the steiner climb over it??
> 
> Im thinking thats an 88 maybe a 93 replica, cant remember which year they put the gas cap/cover on the driver side??
> 
> trying to make us think you own a genuine Lambo...... especially when you would buy a beefed up cub cadet for tree work.........& you made Angies list super contractor???? whats sad is every pic on your site shows you wearing hooks............!
> 
> WOW.....spike everything, use a lawn mower, overhype your ability & get an award!!!  Yep, this trade has gone to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.................


 
And he's probably got mexicans ....... That would be the burrito that breaks the beaners back ......


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> Not to call bs but you would much rather have a grapple chipper then a mini behind a crane, a mini would be like pissing against the tide on our crewView attachment 187236


 
I know all you all do is pines but....bs on that pine top weighing 7k numnuts.


----------



## oldirty

actually, wilford brimley, the piece was 6800 if you want to get precise numbers...... that too much for you to handle on 1 pick? kinda like that easy setup oak on the teebox took you all day to do? we'd been off to the next tree by lunch. stay hot, old man.


----------



## Groundman One

We had a nice job today. Worked for a super nice guy, a divorce lawyer no less, who wanted his back field cleaned up. Two take downs, one of them big, and the rest was just moving stuff around to make it look clean. In the shade all day, good excerise but nothing painful. We're back again tomorrow morning for a few hours to finish up.

It's the second time we've worked for this guy and he's one of the nicest guys we've ever worked for. He pretty much said do what you think is best, start the job when you want, and tell me what it cost after. Then he goes fishing in his pocket and asks me if I want to be paid in advance. I said no, I don't like getting paid in advance. Removes the impetus to work and then the day just drags.

Anyway, it was a good day.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> actually, wilford brimley, the piece was 6800 if you want to get precise numbers...... that too much for you to handle on 1 pick? kinda like that easy setup oak on the teebox took you all day to do? we'd been off to the next tree by lunch. stay hot, old man.


 
How much you make last week twatface? I made $15k with a 2 man crew. Barely worked up a sweat. One of my worst weeks this year.

How's that 89 corolla you toolin round in holdin up lol? 

Why you answering for that assclown marqueen tree? Can't he talk for him or herself? Or is it Giant justine's beaver?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I love you guy's! I used to watch 'The Odd Couple" and you guy's really fill the gap! Hat's off to ya!
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

whatsamatta, gayve? you gotta a sandy vagina going on and you all worked up or does the dementia got you all confused and feeling ornery?

so where does this money go you supposedly make? obviously you don't invest in your company. i mean if you did you wouldn't be rolling sub par equipment each day. and we both know you don't spend a dime on anything safety related... probably pay your 1 guy in cash...

assclown? i was thinking more along the lines of the "rainman" of treework.....


----------



## treeman82

Started the day in a poor to bad mood. Rain started on the way to work, so we turned around. Decided to go down to the city to get my client's fountain. Took a while, and I managed to find some really bad pizza in Queens, but mission accomplished otherwise. This afternoon I checked in with a few friends, moved some logs out of a job, and that's about it. Turns out the guys who got the fallen oak job alienated my operator, which is REALLY hard to do, so they are not welcome at the crane company, and the association doesn't want to see them on the roads again, ever. On top of that they asked to dump some logs at my yard, because the big cheese over there is a major wood whore. So I met with them so they could dump, land owner just happened to be there as well at the time. All they brought was the biggest, ugliest pieces that they didn't want to have to deal with. The nice stuff went to their yard. So other trucks are going in and out all day long dumping wood... I see this load and start yelling at them to get the F out of here, get lost, go kill yourselves on this crap, get back in your truck and leave. Land owner saw this, he told the wood whore, wood whore was happy.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> whatsamatta, gayve? you gotta a sandy vagina going on and you all worked up or does the dementia got you all confused and feeling ornery?
> 
> so where does this money go you supposedly make? obviously you don't invest in your company. i mean if you did you wouldn't be rolling sub par equipment each day. and we both know you don't spend a dime on anything safety related... probably pay your 1 guy in cash...
> 
> assclown? i was thinking more along the lines of the "rainman" of treework.....


 
dude....you don't have any equipment....at all. your daddy's stuff is all on a note and the word is you guys a little slow (mentally too). must bug you to see guy you know like Hannigan making big time and your preppy ass just a peon in a start up company that only kills trees for income.


----------



## oldirty

24 hrs in 2 days sound slow to you? 40+ hours in the winter and almost 60 in the summer sound slow? i got all the gear i need to do what i feel like doing, gayve. if i need something i ask and get. can't get much better than that, now can it?

hannigan? lol. you went there? lol. hanningan is actually a good story. hard work paid off is the moral there. he wasn't that good but always worked hard. good for him cause he earned it. me? i pissed all my athletic talents down the drain. admit that. go ahead and call tony sporano down there at miami dolphin headquarters and ask him who the best talent he ever seen go to waste and i'll bet he says my name. oh well, i say. at least i love what i do....


you on the other hand. where all this big money you claim to make go? if you had a clue and knew what you were doing you wouldn't be using a sign crane nor a 2 man bucket line truck. you the scab, pal. your halloween color scheme sucks too. get a helmet yet?

now go eat your stool softener and put on your depends. no more accidents in bed.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> 24 hrs in 2 days sound slow to you? 40+ hours in the winter and almost 60 in the summer sound slow? i got all the gear i need to do what i feel like doing, gayve. if i need something i ask and get. can't get much better than that, now can it?
> 
> hannigan? lol. you went there? lol. hanningan is actually a good story. hard work paid off is the moral there. he wasn't that good but always worked hard. good for him cause he earned it. me? i pissed all my athletic talents down the drain. admit that. go ahead and call tony sporano down there at miami dolphin headquarters and ask him who the best talent he ever seen go to waste and i'll bet he says my name. oh well, i say. at least i love what i do....
> 
> 
> you on the other hand. where all this big money you claim to make go? if you had a clue and knew what you were doing you wouldn't be using a sign crane nor a 2 man bucket line truck. you the scab, pal. your halloween color scheme sucks too. get a helmet yet?
> 
> now go eat your stool softener and put on your depends. no more accidents in bed.



you hot on the helmets cause you rode the short bus as a kid?


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> you hot on the helmets cause you rode the short bus as a kid?


 
Had to take a phone call .....don't tell me your woulda, coulda, shoulda stories. When I was you age I had already had my own biz for 14 years. You be telling your grandkids cryin in your beer, you coulda been somebody. No you couldn't ....you nobody and always will be.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are awesome.

Hired a 22 yo kid with a cdl yesterday. got a good feeling about this one. he's putting in his notice as groundskeeper at a school. Says he's bored with it and wants to learn something. Says he's not affraid of heights. Kid's got his own place and a real sweet duramax pickup... all good signs. Truck is even company colors (black and green) lol. He's from a few miles north of my shop, where they still breed kids with common sense and work ethic. 

Too bad I gotta wait a week on him giving notice, but at least he's not a loser! lol. Had a couple scary interviews, and not too much action on the add, so I jumped right on this. Told him he's giving me a chance, so I'll give him a fair chance. After all, it's really not rocket science running the ground.


----------



## oldirty

gayve, you old pole smoking pos. you still not saying where all this big money you make goes. its more than obvious you don't care about your biz. we know that. you obviously don't care about safety. we know that. you don't care about appearance or image with your tard orange. and you haven't bought a new saw in years... do you have a nasty crack habit? glue sniffing? where this money go you claim to make? if you pulled big money which i doubt it would be a no brainer to have equipment made in this decade. does that absolute tard wagon crane of your even have a lmi computer? no wonder you have no clue about what weighs what. 

and you claim to be a cowboy in the game i don't doubt it. brokeback mountain tree service no doubt.

say what you want, gayve, but if you show up in beat equipment with no ppe that makes you a joke to any real crew out there. your business and business model is a joke and your approach to it is as well. i'd rather work for a good guy than be a hack 1 man band such as your self.

i can't wait for you to die soon.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> gayve, you old pole smoking pos. you still not saying where all this big money you make goes. its more than obvious you don't care about your biz. we know that. you obviously don't care about safety. we know that. you don't care about appearance or image with your tard orange. and you haven't bought a new saw in years... do you have a nasty crack habit? glue sniffing? where this money go you claim to make? if you pulled big money which i doubt it would be a no brainer to have equipment made in this decade. does that absolute tard wagon crane of your even have a lmi computer? no wonder you have no clue about what weighs what.
> 
> and you claim to be a cowboy in the game i don't doubt it. brokeback mountain tree service no doubt.
> 
> say what you want, gayve, but if you show up in beat equipment with no ppe that makes you a joke to any real crew out there. your business and business model is a joke and your approach to it is as well. i'd rather work for a good guy than be a hack 1 man band such as your self.
> 
> i can't wait for you to die soon.


 
I'll likely out live you justine biever. Misery ages a gal real fast and you the epitomy of misery. You gonna quit that hack show just 3 mos. ago on your dead thread over on the forum you quit here for the third time now will prove it.

35, no wife, no kids, a fam that hates you and the biggest crybaby on any of these forums ever. Now go to work and stand there til somebody tells ya what to do. The little mexican told ya to yank him off yesterday and ya said yes sir, anytime.

My neighbors on all 4 sides are 2 lawyers, a doctor and an airline pilot. You still living in the little room over mom's detached garage and got that huge pict on you all's pathetic web site of you and the other peons standing by the financed truck. pathetic 

See ya goin out and grab my 2 or 3 k. Maybe some change will fall outta my pocket, a ten or twenty, and you can scurry down and grab it and buy yourself some teef the marqueen tyrant wouldn't pay for haha.


----------



## Blakesmaster

First big'un of the year. I'm tired.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today I took my Steiner to work ...*

First day on the job for my new tractor. Not a big job but it was hot, and transporting all the wood with it was a real joy, for me and my men.

I didn't get to use it to transport branches to the chipper, I dropped two trees right next to it. It's going to be a great time and sweat saver. 

Here's the photos I promised:






I drove that mossy Oak up the road and returned it to nature., without the tractor I'd have had to haul it home.






Not "big wood" yet, but that cart has a one ton capacity. Saved a lot of effort carrying all that wood uphill.






After work I drove it up into the woods behind my house. It's ;like a Quad on steroids!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Now this is gonna get really good! 
Jeff


----------



## flushcut

No comment!


----------



## Rudedog

I started the day buying a saw from Charles through the classifieds. Homelite 360. I like the way he has it set up and can't wait to use it.


----------



## MarquisTree

nasty looking lawnmower... that would be cool with a brush hog on it. Not feeling it for moving wood


----------



## carveit

today I went to cut and load some nice ash wood, the tree was removed earlier this year in the winter. With the snow so deep as it was at that time we never would have been able to cut the butt piece as low as we did today. These pieces are very nice and plans for a carve already formulating! aside from that, the usual construction driving, heat and a cold beer late this afternoon anticipating the Stanley Cup final!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I felt it all day, and so did my men...*



MarquisTree said:


> nasty looking lawnmower... that would be cool with a brush hog on it. Not feeling it for moving wood


 
[video=youtube;kpYK3mRJ_I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpYK3mRJ_I0&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Not quite a bush hog but can go places most tractors can't especially with the dual tires that gives great traction but also prevents tip overs on steep slopes. Mine are coming next week.

For a small one man operation I expect to get a lot of utility out of it. It's going to be great for clean up, and when I get the stump cutter for it it will be a new profit center for me.


----------



## tree md

Nice work Blakes.

I bid another crane job today and finally collected some money on a job that the bill is a week past due... Beer thirty now and my Alabama chick is on her way to come get me... :msp_smile:


----------



## prentice110

Jesus.... Dirty, whats your problem? You one of those p-o'd dry drunks? Dam, I thought I was pissy. Guy with a Stiener, hate to say it man, but you should a gotta mini, thats all, will leave it at that. LXT, lay off, not like he spent your $. Im pissed. Had a good day for tomorrow, cake job guy called and cancelled said it was too wet. What would you pay for an 86 Ford L8000 with a Prentice 120 53k mls, 3208 Cat, Allison auto, and a way over built box? Drunk guy I know is crying in his beer begging me to buy him out. Pump is worn, turn motor too, motor heaves oil, and is on its way out.


----------



## no tree to big

prentice110 said:


> Jesus.... Dirty, whats your problem? You one of those p-o'd dry drunks? Dam, I thought I was pissy. Guy with a Stiener, hate to say it man, but you should a gotta mini, thats all, will leave it at that. LXT, lay off, not like he spent your $. Im pissed. Had a good day for tomorrow, cake job guy called and cancelled said it was too wet. What would you pay for an 86 Ford L8000 with a Prentice 120 53k mls, 3208 Cat, Allison auto, and a way over built box? Drunk guy I know is crying in his beer begging me to buy him out. Pump is worn, turn motor too, motor heaves oil, and is on its way out.


Matt thats the exact same setup as one of the loaders we use,even the same year, I was actually driving it today and that combo is SLOWWWW has 66K with a rebuilt motor already and uses oil like mad again I was going down the highway at ~65 had it floored had a long not so steep hill I was doing 40 by the time I hit the top with a full load of logs. not the best but it works as long as you don't mind being the slowest thing on the road. but having that and getting it cheap sure beats not having one at all!


----------



## prentice110

My dad bought it new Chris, so I know eveything about it. The guy bought it in 97 and barely used it. Hes a drunk who should of sold it before the economy crashed, but hes dumb.LOL Im gonna see if he'll give it up for under 18K. He wants me to buy his bucket too, but Im not buying another Skyworker, unless its a super deal.


----------



## the Aerialist

*But will it cut stumps?*



prentice110 said:


> ... Guy with a Stiener, hate to say it man, but you should a gotta mini, thats all, will leave it at that. LXT, lay off, not like he spent your $...



What's this "mini" thing? maybe I should look into it. I can probably rent one (but not at Lowe's lxt). But I'm happy with the Steiner so far. It will be severely tested later this month. Besides, it's a blast to drive, what's not to like?


----------



## flushcut

That would be a mini skid steer or mini articulating loader.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Jesus.... Dirty, whats your problem? You one of those p-o'd dry drunks? Dam, I thought I was pissy. Guy with a Stiener, hate to say it man, but you should a gotta mini, thats all, will leave it at that. LXT, lay off, not like he spent your $. Im pissed. Had a good day for tomorrow, cake job guy called and cancelled said it was too wet. What would you pay for an 86 Ford L8000 with a Prentice 120 53k mls, 3208 Cat, Allison auto, and a way over built box? Drunk guy I know is crying in his beer begging me to buy him out. Pump is worn, turn motor too, motor heaves oil, and is on its way out.


 
screw a mini lol i'll raise you a







it goes most places on earth and does not tear up the yards near as bad as larger skids i have 4500 in it with new motor 35 hp briggs it will get the chores done lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Now for stumps i use this


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> screw a mini lol i'll raise you a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it goes most places on earth and does not tear up the yards near as bad as larger skids i have 4500 in it with new motor 35 hp briggs it will get the chores done lol


 
Nice try Rope, but how you gonna get that thru a 36 inch gate? Once my new chip trucks built, I'll be able to drive a Bobcat, a stump grinder, and a chipper to a job with one truck.


----------



## ropensaddle

I'm totally bummed out guy's, i buried my friend yesterday and i sure am missing her









why did you chase a deer in the highway girl,she was a damn good dog except for roaming i will not forget my gypsy.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Nice try Rope, but how you gonna get that thru a 36 inch gate? Once my new chip trucks built, I'll be able to drive a Bobcat, a stump grinder, and a chipper to a job with one truck.


 
Lol this pony knows tricks bro I make the gate bigger!


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry to hear that rope!

My old shepard Leo, is having his issues as well, just in a different way. The tumor we had removed from his leg last winter is back, same exact spot. Vet appointment soon. I'm thinking it not a good sign though. Poor old guy..


----------



## prentice110

Gotta few up the sleeve myself, but I have no use for a full size.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> What's this "mini" thing? maybe I should look into it. I can probably rent one (but not at Lowe's lxt). But I'm happy with the Steiner so far. It will be severely tested later this month. Besides, it's a blast to drive, what's not to like?


 
Gay old troll. That's what.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Gotta few up the sleeve myself, but I have no use for a full size.


 
Lol its not though it is more in between sized it is the one that started them lol 610 bobcat! half or less weight that any full size skid! it lifts 1200 lbs though!


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Gay old troll. That's what.



Oops, did I say that?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Sorry to hear that rope!
> 
> My old shepard Leo, is having his issues as well, just in a different way. The tumor we had removed from his leg last winter is back, same exact spot. Vet appointment soon. I'm thinking it not a good sign though. Poor old guy..


 
I got attached to this dog she was my shadow working at the farm 1 and a half years of affection sorta grows on ya. I felt she was a member of my family and no snakes or critters came into the yard while she was here. I'm looking for another friend but none will quite replace her!


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Nice try Rope, but how you gonna get that thru a 36 inch gate? Once my new chip trucks built, I'll be able to drive a Bobcat, a stump grinder, and a chipper to a job with one truck.



What is it with the 36" gates always, you guys live in the ghetto or something? If I had to use some lawn guy looking type machine all the time, just because of all these 36" gates you people seem to be dealing with, I'd be all kinds of pissed off! Lol.. just saying.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Those new vinyl ones can be a real pain but chainlink is no prob. Took out a Willow yesterday in the corner of a really tired old dog eared fence. Those rusty screws protested but still came out. Best part of the day was the vacant house lot full of Willow branches and the P.O. look of the lawn jockey rolling up to do his thang. Denied! I am still getting rid of all those dam Willow Leaf Beetles!!!


----------



## lxt

prentice110 said:


> Jesus.... Dirty, whats your problem? You one of those p-o'd dry drunks? Dam, I thought I was pissy. Guy with a Stiener, hate to say it man, but you should a gotta mini, thats all, will leave it at that. LXT, lay off, not like he spent your $. Im pissed. Had a good day for tomorrow, cake job guy called and cancelled said it was too wet. What would you pay for an 86 Ford L8000 with a Prentice 120 53k mls, 3208 Cat, Allison auto, and a way over built box? Drunk guy I know is crying in his beer begging me to buy him out. Pump is worn, turn motor too, motor heaves oil, and is on its way out.


 


Nope its not my money......Nor was I talking to you!! Maybe before you step on Oldirty`s toes you should stand in front of em!! Let alone question Ropes about a stumper that you couldnt afford!!

I would suggest hitting up that drunk begging you to buy em out & leaving the big boys argue & poke fun at the not so brite treeguys who would make our trade look stupid by thinking their "steiner" lawn blower actually makes them professional!!!

See....Prentice, this trade has enough Idiots that got layed off from some totally different line of work, Idiots with a craftsman chainsaw, idiots with a ladder, idiots with no know how.......

idiots I have to compete with!!!! idiots with lawn mowers in a tree care biz................Soooo why do I care? Cause Im sick of having to educate customers in regards to worthless contractors whom are laughable..........Contractors parading around in their mini vans with make shift ladder racks holding pruners, Etc....Etc...

whew.....!!! hopefully you get it? Now, if others or I want to let a wannabe tree "guy" or "service" have it cuz of stupidity....we will & if you wanna stick up for the stupid out there..........then we`ll include you in our reindeer games of pick on abuse!!!!

Ropes, sorry about your friend!!! I have 2 that if anything happens to em...........I will shed many tears!!!



LXT................


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> What's this "mini" thing? maybe I should look into it. I can probably rent one (but not at Lowe's lxt). But I'm happy with the Steiner so far. It will be severely tested later this month. Besides, it's a blast to drive, what's not to like?


 
Whats a MINI????? you shoulda looked into it before buying an anchor! 

Yes you can rent one & a dump trailer, chipper, stumper, etc... Ha! the Pittsburgh rent all tree service!!!

You`re funny..................please film that baby loading the "big wood"  I cant wait to see the footage!!! Yep, that`ll test er..



LXT......................


----------



## treemandan

I am trying to do nothing, I tried to do that yesterday, it didn't take. I ended up doing more harm than good, I was entirely pissed off by 4 pm. 

So I am gonna stretch out all day and just smell some roses. Tommorow I am doing upper canopy reductions on two medium locusts.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I am trying to do nothing, I tried to do that yesterday, it didn't take. I ended up doing more harm than good, I was entirely pissed off by 4 pm.
> 
> So I am gonna stretch out all day and just smell some roses. Tommorow I am doing upper canopy reductions on two medium locusts.


 
well honey enjoy that


----------



## treemandan

Aerial Arborist said:


> [video=youtube;kpYK3mRJ_I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpYK3mRJ_I0&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Not quite a bush hog but can go places most tractors can't especially with the dual tires that gives great traction but also prevents tip overs on steep slopes. Mine are coming next week.
> 
> For a small one man operation I expect to get a lot of utility out of it. It's going to be great for clean up, and when I get the stump cutter for it it will be a new profit center for me.


 



It looks like a nice peice for a residential arborist. I like my mini skid steer because you don't have to climb in or up to get on it. You just hop on the back and start rollin. It can rip a lawn up but it also turns on a dime. 

I haven't used a mower on mine, I use a york rake, I am afraid of big mowers personally.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I'm totally bummed out guy's, i buried my friend yesterday and i sure am missing her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did you chase a deer in the highway girl,she was a damn good dog except for roaming i will not forget my gypsy.


 


Sorry to hear about that Ropes.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> 24 hrs in 2 days sound slow to you? 40+ hours in the winter and almost 60 in the summer sound slow? i got all the gear i need to do what i feel like doing, gayve. if i need something i ask and get. can't get much better than that, now can it?
> 
> hannigan? lol. you went there? lol. hanningan is actually a good story. hard work paid off is the moral there. he wasn't that good but always worked hard. good for him cause he earned it. me? i pissed all my athletic talents down the drain. admit that. go ahead and call tony sporano down there at miami dolphin headquarters and ask him who the best talent he ever seen go to waste and i'll bet he says my name. oh well, i say. at least i love what i do....
> 
> 
> you on the other hand. where all this big money you claim to make go? if you had a clue and knew what you were doing you wouldn't be using a sign crane nor a 2 man bucket line truck. you the scab, pal. your halloween color scheme sucks too. get a helmet yet?
> 
> now go eat your stool softener and put on your depends. no more accidents in bed.


 
Sounds like you need another break and go on tour again dude. That or maybe a trip to a whorehouse or something BUT I have to tell you its no different either way; Where ever you go, there you are. It kinda works against you if you let it, you might even think that you aren't letting it get to you but unless you actually are either Superman or some other kind of comic like that i really recomend that you just LET IT BE with all that you just said about all that you just said in your above statements. 

" whispered words of wisdom... "


I know, I didn't get that for some time, i thought I did, its kinda illusive.


----------



## tree md

Sorry to hear about your Pal ropes... They do tend to grow on you.


----------



## tree MDS

Had to back the new chip ark down this long ass winding driveway today. That was quite the experience.. almost smashed the passenger side mirror on a hemlock. It's no one ton, that for sure! Fit everything in one load though! 

I almost forgot how much fun it is training a new guy on the porty - while climbing. Kinda nice having the HO stare at it all from his chair on the deck, while sipping iced tea too! Bastard. Guy was very happy though. 

Damn nail took out one of my razor sharp 372's too.. now I get to put on a crap new chain.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Had to back the new chip ark down this long ass winding driveway today. That was quite the experience.. almost smashed the passenger side mirror on a hemlock. It's no one ton, that for sure! Fit everything in one load though!
> 
> I almost forgot how much fun it is training a new guy on the porty - while climbing. Kinda nice having the HO stare at it all from his chair on the deck, while sipping iced tea too! Bastard. Guy was very happy though.
> 
> Damn nail took out one of my razor sharp 372's too.. now I get to put on a crap new chain.


 
did we get a skwatch on da new paint :msp_scared:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Gee Doug, tell us how you really feel ...*



lxt said:


> Nope its not my money......Nor was I talking to you!! Maybe before you step on Oldirty`s toes you should stand in front of em!! ...



You should try talking to me toe to toe and eye to eye and not hiding in mom's basement behind the cheap Dell she bought you.



lxt said:


> I would suggest hitting up that drunk begging you to buy em out & leaving the big boys argue & poke fun at the not so brite treeguys who would make our trade look stupid by thinking their "steiner" lawn blower actually makes them professional!!!



So you're a "big boy" huh?



lxt said:


> See....Prentice, this trade has enough Idiots that got layed off from some totally different line of work, Idiots with a craftsman chainsaw, idiots with a ladder, idiots with no know how.......



You are without a doubt the biggest idiot here.



lxt said:


> idiots I have to compete with!!!! idiots with lawn mowers in a tree care biz................Soooo why do I care? Cause Im sick of having to educate customers in regards to worthless contractors whom are laughable..........Contractors parading around in their mini vans with make shift ladder racks holding pruners, Etc....Etc...



You don't compete with me, you can't compete with me.



lxt said:


> whew.....!!! hopefully you get it? Now, if others or I want to let a wannabe tree "guy" or "service" have it cuz of stupidity....we will & if you wanna stick up for the stupid out there..........then we`ll include you in our reindeer games of pick on abuse!!!!... LXT................



Quite a rant there Doug. You know we live pretty close why don't we get together sometime. I'm sure you'll remember that I offered to hire you for a day like I have another poster here, but you punked out. You are a loudmouth punk. If you don't like me saying that well just ring my doorbell and slap my face.


----------



## flushcut

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Slvrmple72

Looking at trees and collecting checks. Help gave me 2# of pulled pork that I put in the slow cooker with some sweet bbq sauce! I am on my fourth sub sandwich. YUM!


----------



## keh10

Cleaned up a little storm damage :msp_wink: Sorry this is the only picture I have. Ended up using a crane. The butt was just barely balanced on the trunk. Everything went smoothly and the house got away with surprisingly little damage. The corner got mashed up pretty good and there's a couple of holes in the roof but the porch is fine and considering the size of this tree the HO got pretty lucky.


----------



## prentice110

lxt said:


> Nope its not my money......Nor was I talking to you!! Maybe before you step on Oldirty`s toes you should stand in front of em!! Let alone question Ropes about a stumper that you couldnt afford!!
> 
> I would suggest hitting up that drunk begging you to buy em out & leaving the big boys argue & poke fun at the not so brite treeguys who would make our trade look stupid by thinking their "steiner" lawn blower actually makes them professional!!!
> 
> See....Prentice, this trade has enough Idiots that got layed off from some totally different line of work, Idiots with a craftsman chainsaw, idiots with a ladder, idiots with no know how.......
> 
> idiots I have to compete with!!!! idiots with lawn mowers in a tree care biz................Soooo why do I care? Cause Im sick of having to educate customers in regards to worthless contractors whom are laughable..........Contractors parading around in their mini vans with make shift ladder racks holding pruners, Etc....Etc...
> 
> whew.....!!! hopefully you get it? Now, if others or I want to let a wannabe tree "guy" or "service" have it cuz of stupidity....we will & if you wanna stick up for the stupid out there..........then we`ll include you in our reindeer games of pick on abuse!!!!
> 
> Ropes, sorry about your friend!!! I have 2 that if anything happens to em...........I will shed many tears!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


 
LXT, you want a medal, or a chest to pin it on? Every post I read that you put on here, your whining and tell ing everyone else that there ideas are piss. worry about yourself a lil more, and quit taking out your hate on here, ya douche.


----------



## prentice110

lxt said:


> Nope its not my money......Nor was I talking to you!! Maybe before you step on Oldirty`s toes you should stand in front of em!! Let alone question Ropes about a stumper that you couldnt afford!!
> 
> I would suggest hitting up that drunk begging you to buy em out & leaving the big boys argue & poke fun at the not so brite treeguys who would make our trade look stupid by thinking their "steiner" lawn blower actually makes them professional!!!
> 
> See....Prentice, this trade has enough Idiots that got layed off from some totally different line of work, Idiots with a craftsman chainsaw, idiots with a ladder, idiots with no know how.......
> 
> idiots I have to compete with!!!! idiots with lawn mowers in a tree care biz................Soooo why do I care? Cause Im sick of having to educate customers in regards to worthless contractors whom are laughable..........Contractors parading around in their mini vans with make shift ladder racks holding pruners, Etc....Etc...
> 
> whew.....!!! hopefully you get it? Now, if others or I want to let a wannabe tree "guy" or "service" have it cuz of stupidity....we will & if you wanna stick up for the stupid out there..........then we`ll include you in our reindeer games of pick on abuse!!!!
> 
> Ropes, sorry about your friend!!! I have 2 that if anything happens to em...........I will shed many tears!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


 
Im drunk. just read it again. I get it this time sorry. But dont say I cant afford the grinder, thats whats pissed me off. I can buy any grinder I want right now, Im just waiting.


----------



## ropensaddle

keh10 said:


> Cleaned up a little storm damage :msp_wink: Sorry this is the only picture I have. Ended up using a crane. The butt was just barely balanced on the trunk. Everything went smoothly and the house got away with surprisingly little damage. The corner got mashed up pretty good and there's a couple of holes in the roof but the porch is fine and considering the size of this tree the HO got pretty lucky.


 
yeah they were lucky it did not squish them. looks like a good day


----------



## treevet

keh10 said:


> Cleaned up a little storm damage :msp_wink: Sorry this is the only picture I have. Ended up using a crane. The butt was just barely balanced on the trunk. Everything went smoothly and the house got away with surprisingly little damage. The corner got mashed up pretty good and there's a couple of holes in the roof but the porch is fine and considering the size of this tree the HO got pretty lucky.


 
Nice job Keh, that is the proverbial "money tree".


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> did we get a skwatch on da new paint :msp_scared:



Not yet. I have my paint roller ready though, just in case!


----------



## tree MDS

The paper says a firefighter got killed in a "possible tree cutting accident", in my town yesterday. Says the homeowner came home and found him dead. 

What makes these people think they're treeguys? I hate to sound like a dik, but Jesus, just cuz you a fireman, don't make you qualified to be an arborist! When are these people gonna learn a little respect for our trade!! ####!


----------



## treeman82

I pulled into the jobsite yesterday, somebody tells me that there is a wire down on the road in front of a customer's house. Talk with the linemen later in the day, turns out a squirrel chewed through a 13Kv line.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> I pulled into the jobsite yesterday, somebody tells me that there is a wire down on the road in front of a customer's house. Talk with the linemen later in the day, turns out a squirrel chewed through a 13Kv line.



Through metal? (aluminum?) Some good teeth!

Pruned and cabled a smaller maple the other day. Them squirrils are destroying this tree. Eating the bark off the top of the branches, partially girdling them. Had to take dead tips out of the top on account of them bastards!


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> nasty looking lawnmower... that would be cool with a brush hog on it. Not feeling it for moving wood


 
Lol. Yeah, looks like a real animal!


----------



## lxt

AA......you`re funny!!

I didnt punk out lil fella..............I WAS WORKING!! if I remember you are the one who bragged on yourself.....Then started a thread specifically asking me to come help your worthless rearend on a couple of little cherries!!! do you remember???

whats wrong ole boy......it took you 3 days to do those things, maybe you shoulda bought your steiner then to aide you...Ooops thats right...you needed "aerial" help!!

So Im the biggest Idiot here???? hey, opinions vary...but I think you were sitting in your grannys basement turning the rabbit ears on the black & white all bummed out cause you took the "Idiot with a minivan & makeshift ladder racks with a pruner" to heart......Awe, the truth hurts uhh?

Ive worked in your area pal............your equipment(mini van) is a joke, your ability is a joke, your new lawn mower is a joke!!!

Even a month out of having had a Triple by pass..........I would still out climb you all the while slapping you in your face "toe to toe".....I know people who have worked with you & know you.......!!!! Yep, they refer to you as the Aerial Idiot!!!


Prentice.............I have nothing against you.....but you wanna stick you nose into my round with what is surely an idiot to our trade then I will spike the ball on ya...............I mean hell you blast on oldirty, then give a jab at ropes grinder............Yeah, come pin the medal on my chest (prolly hurt like hell) LOL, so basically this is not your dog fight........leave well enough alone.

C`mon AA.........Im sure you`re drooling to get in a jab!!!




LXT......................


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> My beater work ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have photos of my new lawn mower tomorrow it's being delivered at 09:00. I'm gonna have to get a hitch for the Countach.


 

If anyone hasnt noticed, Look at the cones surrounding the van & garbage can!!! Yeah, I dont know how any one could compete with that?????? AA....you cupcake funny!!!

Is that your buddies rig up front??? still having him come out n chip for ya??? funny.....when AA shows up to do a job, the van doors open & whala....all the cheapest poop you can fit in there to do tree work.................seeing it is just the cats meow!!! even lawn services laugh at em.....literally!!!!! Ive been around the corner when they stop & say hey..... the guy around the corner has awesome equipment (laugh, laugh) so I take a walk & shazam...... words cant descibe it..................Its just wet yourself funny...!



LXT.................


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> If anyone hasnt noticed, Look at the cones surrounding the van & garbage can!!! Yeah, I dont know how any one could compete with that?????? AA....you cupcake funny!!!
> 
> 
> LXT.................


 
Don't laugh. That's some serious equipment AA has there! Just wait till that lawn tractor busts onto the scene! lmao...


----------



## lxt

tree MDS said:


> Don't laugh. That's some serious equipment AA has there! Just wait till that lawn tractor busts onto the scene! lmao...


 


Tree MDS.......I know, thats when it just gets too serious! LOL

Ive bid against this nutpump & whats funny is for some reason the customers ask me? do you offer a discount if provided with an excellent review?

WTF? "well the other guy (not mentioning names, LOL) gave us a huge discount if after he`s done we give him an excellent review on a certain website LIST" 

A huge discount indeed; I bid $1400 another reputable service bid $1525 & our lawn muffin bid $800......................! whew wee....gotta buy a review for my service!!! BTW, wasnt the first time I heard this & from a few of my Pittsburgh tree buddies!!!!




LXT................


----------



## lxt

Aerial Arborist said:


> First day on the job for my new tractor. Not a big job but it was hot, and transporting all the wood with it was a real joy, for me and my men.
> 
> I didn't get to use it to transport branches to the chipper, I dropped two trees right next to it. It's going to be a great time and sweat saver.
> 
> Here's the photos I promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove that mossy Oak up the road and returned it to nature., without the tractor I'd have had to haul it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not "big wood" yet, but that cart has a one ton capacity. Saved a lot of effort carrying all that wood uphill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After work I drove it up into the woods behind my house. It's ;like a Quad on steroids!


 


BWAhahahahahahaha............. Oh God...the tears from laughing....Lowes has a Husky mower, manual slip scoop (attachment) & a huge selection of tow behind wagons.............for around $4000.00 give or take!! & I think you could ride it into the woods too????  that outta get you some serious reviews.....



LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> BWAhahahahahahaha............. Oh God...the tears from laughing....Lowes has a Husky mower, manual slip scoop (attachment) & a huge selection of tow behind wagons.............for around $4000.00 give or take!! & I think you could ride it into the woods too????  that outta get you some serious reviews.....
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


 The incentive was buy a steiman and get the brightest ear protection that we have .....And a log trailer for 3 easy payments of 900.00 and a SHAMWOW to clean er up in the evening


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> The incentive was buy a steiman and get the brightest ear protection that we have .....And a log trailer for 3 easy payments of 900.00 and a SHAMWOW to clean er up in the evening


 
LMFAO, no bullets or Id send rep!! shamwow to clean er.....thats funny right there!!!


LXT.................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> LMFAO, no bullets or Id send rep!! shamwow to clean er.....thats funny right there!!!
> 
> 
> LXT.................


 
If my boss gave me that machine to put on a trailer the first thing I would do is kick out those headlights ...... first thing I tell ya


----------



## lxt

Ahh give AA some time....when the doors on the mini van swing open due to "big wood" overload & one of those kindling sticks jumps out.........well im thinking he might put a light out? LOL

It would be better if he was sitting on the mower while in transit & a chunk of wood took those neon ear muffs off as well.....!!!

this is what its like in my area............you get underbid by the likes of this a couple times, its dis-heartening but when you see them in action; its the circus meets ren & stimpy............comical to a point that the neighborhood dam near runs em outta town.......So I guess it kinda helps my biz!!! go figure.




LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101

AA this is my perspective on that machine : you load the heaviest piece of wood in that machine climb aboard and head for the aerostar with great haste , I come rolling down the street in my skidder sneak up behind ya slip right under ya with the forks and lift ya up , you the steinbrenner and your log and set ya right on the fiero roof like a doll on a shelf , that is the difference in the 13K for a real nice used skidder and the money you threw out the window on the SERVICE STAR ON STEROIDS


----------



## lxt

Ya know ive seen him lurking today......but im thinking he`ll wait till were offline for the evening then he`ll post.

he`s prolly downing a beer & staring at the steiner...."yep zeke that is a log loading tyranasaurus right there" go head touch it!! only the best tree services have an operation with a steiner in their arsenal................



LXT.........................


----------



## prentice110

lxt said:


> Prentice.............I have nothing against you.....but you wanna stick you nose into my round with what is surely an idiot to our trade then I will spike the ball on ya...............I mean hell you blast on oldirty, then give a jab at ropes grinder.........
> LXT......................


 
Please quote what I said about Ropes grinder. Its driving me nuts. and if 'at home arborist' has a over priced POS thats his prob. , and I will blast on OD, I used to like his banter, but he went too far with that I wish you were dead ####. I'd kill to play with a crane all day every day, but its boring. Give that guy a rope and tell him to take one down manually, I'll bet he'd cry to momma, or look like a first year mexi climber. Garuntee you he wouldnt last working for me, few can. Any way, if you wanna know what I did today, ask Flushcut. and BTW, if you ever get the chance to work with him, I highly recomend it. A very true professinal in every way. It was a pleasure to have him with us today. Its nice to have an owner operator on the job that just works and doesnt gab or talk ####.


----------



## treevet

This fella came on TWorld 2 years ago when he just got in the biz. He caused an uproar with pro treemen with his ice picks and knocking down an electric pole and shutting down a neighborhood and blaming it on the pole and finally getting banned.


----------



## treevet

Bought one of these today after demo'ing it and making $1300. with one man today. This may be the golden goose. Not a Steinway (what's a steinway?....bout 5 lbs.) but this is the real deal.

YouTube - ‪Toro Introduces New Dedicated Stump Grinder‬&rlm;


----------



## treeman82

Not sure what I did today, not sure how the day ended either.

Got paid for 2 jobs that were completed last week, and hit the bank to make sure that there's plenty of dough for the crane company. So that's a plus. Have more work coming up later in the season for those 2 clients... another plus.

Got an e-mail last night from 1 client who wanted to see me today... I got there today, she was out... good timing. Heard from the carpenter that this morning she went off on anybody who was in earshot. Lady is having a big party in a few weeks and is stressed out about every last thing. 

Was supposed to see another client to smooth out a little communication problem that we had earlier in the week. He had a 24" diameter oak tree that got trashed in this latest storm, and I took it down while working nextdoor with the crane. He didn't want it down. Trying to smooth that one out still.

Chipped some brush for a friend at the church he maintains, dropped the chipper at his place so I can get a better start in the morning on some out of town jobs.


----------



## tree md

We had more storms roll through last night and today. I got a call at 8 AM on trees down on a property. A referral from they guys father in law that I did a job for last month. I rolled up on the job and the city grapple truck showed up shortly after me. The tree had fallen across the road (along with several others all around). City workers had cleared the road last night. The trunk is on my clients property and the top was in the guy's driveway and yard across the street. As I was looking at the trunk to remove for my client the city worker asked me if I was there to remove that tree. I said yes and he said I was liable for hauling it off. The client had already told me to put it to the curb. It pissed me off but I played it cool. I made like I was a family friend and told the HO the situation and that he needed to talk to the city worker if he didn't want to have to pay ne to haul away the debris. He smoothed it over but I still have to haul away some of the debris and 3 other trees I am removing. 

I would have liked to have told the city jackleg worker to get bent. LOL, I am liable for hauling away the storm damaged tree... What a jackoff. The HO might be liable but I'm not. If he wants to pay me to haul it away then fine. I don't know where they find some of these government employees... I bet it made his month to tell me that... I felt like telling the dumb jackass to not worry about the mule, just load the wagon.

Anyway, I did another little emergency job before it started raining again. Got soaked to the bone while loading up my gear but I got finished. I've got to do the other one where I met the city ####### in the morning.


----------



## treevet

TreeCo said:


> Nice looking unit. Belt free cutter wheel drive is a smart move on Toro's part, IMO.


 
where ya been?

belt free, quick ground speed, low center of gravity, tracked, zero turn radius, light 13 hun., high reach, 47' span I think, no prob with getting stuck in stump as it just redirects flow and unlike other small stumpers...can restart immediately. I am making a few vids and will post the best soon.

My new one will be put together by Tues and we get the demo til then. 15k...5 hun rebate and I got more off cause of my looks (lol).


----------



## the Aerialist

*Childish epithets are one thing... Defamation, Slander, and Libel are another.*



lxt said:


> Tree MDS.......I know, thats when it just gets too serious! LOL
> 
> Ive bid against this nutpump & whats funny is for some reason the customers ask me? do you offer a discount if provided with an excellent review?
> 
> WTF? "well the other guy (not mentioning names, LOL) gave us a huge discount if after he`s done we give him an excellent review on a certain website LIST"
> 
> A huge discount indeed; I bid $1400 another reputable service bid $1525 & our lawn muffin bid $800......................! whew wee....gotta buy a review for my service!!! BTW, wasnt the first time I heard this & from a few of my Pittsburgh tree buddies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


 
Well Doug you have crossed a line from idiotic schoolyard epithets to actionable defamation, slander and libel. 

I'll be meeting with my Lawyers next week on a corporate issue and I will be sure to bring a copy of this post and others to see if I should pull the trigger on a Libel lawsuit against you and your company "Doug's Complete Tree Care" in Industry, PA.

Not that I think you own much of it, turnup, but I can at least squeeze a drop or two out of you in the Allegheny County Courts.



lxt said:


> Ya know ive seen him lurking today......but im thinking he`ll wait till were offline for the evening then he`ll post.



Doug, I don't lurk, I just never shut my computers off. I actually work for a living. I notice you were posting all day today, nothing better to do?

I'm not going to put you on ignore because I'll want to see if you post anymore libelous comments about my business, but I will no longer respond to any of your posts.


----------



## oldirty

prentice110 said:


> Please quote what I said about Ropes grinder. Its driving me nuts. and if 'at home arborist' has a over priced POS thats his prob. , and I will blast on OD, I used to like his banter, but he went too far with that I wish you were dead ####. I'd kill to play with a crane all day every day, but its boring. Give that guy a rope and tell him to take one down manually, I'll bet he'd cry to momma, or look like a first year mexi climber. Garuntee you he wouldnt last working for me, few can. Any way, if you wanna know what I did today, ask Flushcut. and BTW, if you ever get the chance to work with him, I highly recomend it. A very true professinal in every way. It was a pleasure to have him with us today. Its nice to have an owner operator on the job that just works and doesnt gab or talk ####.



give me a break, rummy. been dipping to many of your cigs in acid again?

hate to brake it to you buddy but i know you couldn't hang. you had your shot when you were out this way and got too scared to take it and then with the late night drunk dialing you proved you wouldn't have been able to if you tried. and the work we do isn't boring i promise you that. 

why can no one work with you? well it's you got nothing going upstairs with the business end of the deal, no? who the hell wants to work for someone who doesn't even want to go get the work? 

how were you going to get a truck to the jobsite anyway? you want me to come out there and drive that beatbox log truck you thinking of re buying while pulling the 665 sg you got? i mean, i got my A with no restrictions so whatever combo you can muster up together that can pass a dot inspection i can move for ya...

when did tv trick you into licking his balls anyway?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Had to back the new chip ark down this long ass winding driveway today. That was quite the experience.. almost smashed the passenger side mirror on a hemlock. It's no one ton, that for sure! Fit everything in one load though!
> 
> I almost forgot how much fun it is training a new guy on the porty - while climbing. Kinda nice having the HO stare at it all from his chair on the deck, while sipping iced tea too! Bastard. Guy was very happy though.
> 
> Damn nail took out one of my razor sharp 372's too.. now I get to put on a crap new chain.


Lol your truck would be like a one ton compared with my mack but i put mine into tight areas all the time lol. 
I dont worry myself with skwatches neither lol


You will get used to it I got where i could back a truck like yours 5 mph with inches on each side and never ruffle a feather lol


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol your truck would be like a one ton compared with my mack but i put mine into tight areas all the time lol.
> I dont worry myself with skwatches neither lol
> 
> 
> You will get used to it I got where i could back a truck like yours 5 mph with inches on each side and never ruffle a feather lol


 
Yeah, don't want you getting any feathers ruffled! Lol.

95 to 100' hickory infested with honey bees today. Those things bite? I forget. The plan is to use window screen and these giant tie wraps I have to contain them, and rope the log down later for the beekeepers. Wish me luck. Crane would be ideal here.. I'll try and get pics.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, don't want you getting any feathers ruffled! Lol.
> 
> 95 to 100' hickory infested with honey bees today. Those things bite? I forget. The plan is to use window screen and these giant tie wraps I have to contain them, and rope the log down later for the beekeepers. Wish me luck. Crane would be ideal here.. I'll try and get pics.


 

Have fun with that one. lol Got a big ash td myself for today. Easy enough tree, half debating climbing it and blowing big leads out so the bucket isn't in the way but I did enough climbing this week. You can come get the wood if you want...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, don't want you getting any feathers ruffled! Lol.
> 
> 95 to 100' hickory infested with honey bees today. Those things bite? I forget. The plan is to use window screen and these giant tie wraps I have to contain them, and rope the log down later for the beekeepers. Wish me luck. Crane would be ideal here.. I'll try and get pics.


 
They don't bite.....they sting (poison). Doubt if you can form screen good enough to contain them but would love to see the vid lol.

Get a bee keeps suit and hat and tape up all yer cuffs. :alien2:


----------



## sgreanbeans

So we took off to go dump the bucket truck, get to sight and my guy goes to start the pony motor, breaks the key off inside the switch. Used the PTO to dump, then back to shop. I was debating going ahead and doing the job I had planned for that day, but decided that I need to get the switch fixed and not run the truck off the PTO. I don't know why, but I had a bad feeling about doing it. Do any of you work off the PTO on a truck set up for a pony? Kinda looked at it from the point of view, that ya don't drive to cali on a spare! We got back and I went on the wild goose hunt for a new switch. CarQuest had a universal that worked, but had different markings on the backside, so it took a while to get it wired right.


----------



## flushcut

I have to say when did this thread become such a [email protected]#$h fest? 
Yesterday I did work with prentice110 and it was nice working with a guy who is always on the move. I would definitely work with Matt again. Matt like myself and I am sure others on this site would rather just cut it and not have to deal with all of the business stuff. That being said what I saw was a well thought out and pro business everything in writing and signed as to what work is to be done. The trees got done and on to the next. 
I think some of the bickering going on in this thread is peoples lack of accepting others style. 
Yes using a lawnmower is probably not going to be the most efficient AA but hay it gets done right? If a guy wants to do things "the hard way" then let him it's not like you are the one doing it, lay off. Now if they are doing something blatantly dangerous or something that goes against the standards and practices of our profession then bring it up. Maybe instead of bashing somebody why not try and help them be a better tree guy.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Finally, a voice of reason...*



flushcut said:


> I have to say when did this thread become such a [email protected]#$h fest?... I think some of the bickering going on in this thread is peoples lack of accepting others style.
> Yes using a lawnmower is probably not going to be the most efficient AA but hay it gets done right?... instead of bashing somebody why not try and help them be a better tree guy.



Well said flushcut. I'm a tiny one man operation and I have survived and thrived by offering superior customer service and my reputation for doing so is expanding thus bringing me more work.

Angie's List reviews cannot be bought regardless of what LXT would like you to believe. If his attitude on the street is anything like it is here, it is a wonder he has any work at all, and I suspect he doesn't which is why he is able to post here at all times during the working day. 

It is true that I started with just my saws and climbing gear, working out of a mini van, but my success in creating a long list of satisfied customers has allowed me to buy a dump truck, then a chipper and now the Steiner tractor.

I think it will meet my needs and increase my ability to deliver a quality product. Maybe next year I will be able to add a more capable material handling device, and when I do it will be from the extra profits the Steiner will bring me.

In any case this says it all:







I don't give a Rat's Ass as to what the riffraff have to say here (unless it is slander and libel) It is my customer's opinion of my work that matters.

Now for me it is off to do some actual tree work, I'll leave the bickering to the deadwood of failed tree workers that infest this site.


----------



## lxt

AA...........the reason I have time to post here is cuz I am recovering from open heart surgery!!!!!!!!!! plain & not so simple..

yes things here have gotten to a school yard like display......you post & call me an idiot, want to meet me "eye to eye" & "toe to toe" along with other remarks & you threaten with a law suit??????

LMFAO.......... at this point I am lost for words....imagine that, I guess when you file this frivolous suit I`ll have to counter....like allegheny county hasnt got better things to do???

Dude you need to thicken your skin, you gonna file against everybody????? WOW!!!!! you bought a lawn mower & were ridiculed (picked on).........we all have went through that, if your purchase works for you..........GOOD!! thats all ya need!!



Good luck, be safe & stay healthy!!



LXT....................


----------



## lxt

prentice110 said:


> Please quote what I said about Ropes grinder. Its driving me nuts. and if 'at home arborist' has a over priced POS thats his prob. , and I will blast on OD, I used to like his banter, but he went too far with that I wish you were dead ####. I'd kill to play with a crane all day every day, but its boring. Give that guy a rope and tell him to take one down manually, I'll bet he'd cry to momma, or look like a first year mexi climber. Garuntee you he wouldnt last working for me, few can. Any way, if you wanna know what I did today, ask Flushcut. and BTW, if you ever get the chance to work with him, I highly recomend it. A very true professinal in every way. It was a pleasure to have him with us today. Its nice to have an owner operator on the job that just works and doesnt gab or talk ####.


 

Prentice, Look....you posted about Oldirty & then jumped me for toying around with AA & then a comment bout ropes chipper not fitting through a such size gate.............Whatever!!!!!!

dont lose sleep over it, it just seemed like you were on the bad side of the day......Me Bad, I didnt mean to insinuate anything!!!

whats sad is how serious everyone takes things...............folks!!!! Im at a point where nothing on the web is serious to me, when your told you wouldnt make it to the end of the year.......It uh, kinda changes your thought process on what really matters in life......!

SOooooo to those who I have poked fun at, engaged in heated banter with & just plain out been an azz to.............
I APOLOGIZE............!!! but really...have fun, take it in stride, laugh at yourself sometimes, be safe, be healthy cause we will never be here again..............enjoy life!!




LXT..................


----------



## treevet

I think this thread and this section of the forum is a no bullschit zone. For beginners without a clue there is the 101 section. If someone wants to toss out a bs line like that pathetic Steiner machine for professional treework....then it is fair game to call them out on it. Small talk and back patting is for back stabbing accountants and such. If you got something to say and it is TRUE say it and don't sugar coat it....and move on. To go on and on about it may be in poor taste tho.

This guy is a novice who began his business in 
'08 and has been a troll on another forum that I have been a witness to before. If he cannot mature and measure up to this level.....so be it....you get what you deserve.


----------



## Jumper

Pouring rain here, so Habitat build outside was cancelled. Went and did some grocery shopping instead and am going out for Chinese buffet lunch.


----------



## prentice110

oldirty said:


> hate to brake it to you buddy but i know you couldn't hang. you had your shot when you were out this way and got too scared to take it and then with the late night drunk dialing you proved you wouldn't have been able to if you tried. and the work we do isn't boring i promise you that.
> 
> why can no one work with you? well it's you got nothing going upstairs with the business end of the deal, no? who the hell wants to work for someone who doesn't even want to go get the work?
> 
> how were you going to get a truck to the jobsite anyway? you want me to come out there and drive that beatbox log truck you thinking of re buying while pulling the 665 sg you got?


 Bull####. When I was out your way, YOUR BOSS never returned my calls, or , despite what you say, called back. and cranes all day? Boring. and as far as all the other nonsense you stated above, Im curious, have you started drinking again?


----------



## mikegar

Got sent out on an emergency response, cleared a service drop, and ordered a book ive been wanting for a while but have been too cheap to buy( modern arboriculture)


----------



## treevet

mikegar said:


> Got sent out on an emergency response, cleared a service drop, and ordered a book ive been wanting for a while but have been too cheap to buy( modern arboriculture)


 
Great choice Mike. Shigo's the man regardless that he is no longer with us. I am currently reading "The Wild Trees" by Richard Preston, a New York Times Bestseller about the giant redwood country. Bout half way thru.


----------



## tree md

Man, I had to run my ass up up and down a steep hill with a 660, 36" bar all day today. Threw the chain twice (tree was under tension) and had to change out to a fresh one to finish cutting the trunk. That saw will work a man to death. Only had to climb one but I made a big impression. Folks taking pics and all... Then I went and collected some overdue money!!! 

OK, it may be in poor taste but I have to tell this story... Just before I finished my job today the HO's wife pulls out and gives me the finger motion to come here... I walk up and she rolls down the window. So far I have seen her in her knock around shorts and baseball cap but today she is dressed to the 9's in a short, short black mini skirt and a tight fitting top... When I walk up she rolls down the window and asks me if I'm OK... I say yes and she then asks do you need anything... I say nope, I'm fine... Man' she was freaking HOT and showing out... I mean don't get me wrong I know all women like to show out a little and this is a referral from her dad so I'm not going to act stupid (not my style anyway) but #### like that just makes my day!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well i ####ed around today. Put a starter on my chipper,ignition on my tractor and mowed my weeds. I worked yesterday on a large dead oak decided to leave my bucket parked and rode the wraptor lol! I am comptemplating leaving it parked all year lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Man, I had to run my ass up up and down a steep hill with a 660, 36" bar all day today. Threw the chain twice (tree was under tension) and had to change out to a fresh one to finish cutting the trunk. That saw will work a man to death. Only had to climb one but I made a big impression. Folks taking pics and all... Then I went and collected some overdue money!!!
> 
> OK, it may be in poor taste but I have to tell this story... Just before I finished my job today the HO's wife pulls out and gives me the finger motion to come here... I walk up and she rolls down the window. So far I have seen her in her knock around shorts and baseball cap but today she is dressed to the 9's in a short, short black mini skirt and a tight fitting top... When I walk up she rolls down the window and asks me if I'm OK... I say yes and she then asks do you need anything... I say nope, I'm fine... Man' she was freaking HOT and showing out... I mean don't get me wrong I know all women like to show out a little and this is a referral from her dad so I'm not going to act stupid (not my style anyway) but #### like that just makes my day!!! :msp_tongue:


 
Well chit she wanted ya md loloke:


----------



## treeman82

Went this morning to the sawmill to deal with a big hanger. Thought I was walking into a major nightmare before I got there after having spoken with a few people who had already seen the damage. Get over there, not bad at all... spent more time BS'ing than anything else.

Stopped for lunch at this "Italian American Diner" on the way to the second job... walk in with my guy, we're the only white people in there. Italian American my ass, that's a Mexican diner. 

Talked with the my buddy who owns the sawmill, told him where I needed to go for the second job of the day, he gave me a good starting point, but man the GPS took me up this road and tells me to turn right up _____ I look at this alleged road and said "Here we go" said a little prayer and looked in the mirrors as the tires were spinning in the dirt. Luckily was able to turn around and get there a different way.

Found out later in the day that the lady who I picked up the fountain for last week doesn't like it. Kind of figured as much, didn't match anything on the house. I can only imagine what this has cost her so far.


----------



## tree md

Hey, sometimes even an old saddle bum gets lucky... :msp_tongue:

I have got 3 calls on jobs tonight... The work is never ending here...


----------



## zopi

Hacked at a biggish job some today, despite the fact that is is my anniversary...had dinner with wife and girlfriend...I cooked...

Gotta bid out about four thousand in work this week...gotta few hundred lined up...oughta be fun...


----------



## tree md

Hmm... Had dinner with wife and girlfriend... I need to be studying your technique... :msp_tongue:


----------



## TimberMcPherson

tree md said:


> Hmm... Had dinner with wife and girlfriend... I need to be studying your technique... :msp_tongue:


 
He probably paces himself and inflates them seperately, or hes currently busy digging holes in the back yard.

Sunday, raining. Went and looked at a job involving 7 medium sycamores on ground so steep we will have to lay ropes just to access them. Of course they are above a big drop to some houses. HO wants wood left on site but its too steep, and no one wants to pay for a chopper. Might have to be clever with the GRCS and chainsaw winches. Good fun


----------



## mikegar

treevet said:


> Great choice Mike. Shigo's the man regardless that he is no longer with us. I am currently reading "The Wild Trees" by Richard Preston, a New York Times Bestseller about the giant redwood country. Bout half way thru.


yeah i cant wait for it to get here. ive been excited to read it for a while now.


----------



## zopi

tree md said:


> Hmm... Had dinner with wife and girlfriend... I need to be studying your technique... :msp_tongue:


 
they adore each other...and are not inflatable...both human...this is not the wtf thread....:msp_tongue:


----------



## 046

hey treemd... glad to hear you are staying covered up with work!

how's the new 660?


----------



## tree md

Hey bud, it's running great! I'll be home in a couple of months to hunt (already paid for my lease) we'll have to hook up then.


----------



## treevet

Happy Father's Day y'all. I know you are all the best.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I think this thread and this section of the forum is a no bullschit zone. For beginners without a clue there is the 101 section. If someone wants to toss out a bs line like that pathetic Steiner machine for professional treework....then it is fair game to call them out on it. Small talk and back patting is for back stabbing accountants and such. If you got something to say and it is TRUE say it and don't sugar coat it....and move on. To go on and on about it may be in poor taste tho.
> 
> This guy is a novice who began his business in
> '08 and has been a troll on another forum that I have been a witness to before. If he cannot mature and measure up to this level.....so be it....you get what you deserve.


 
No bullspit vet when i see your trucks i have flashbacks from me big o days loloke:

Its all about da paint lol


----------



## tree md

Had to go haul off a load of debris this morning. The guy added three more trees. I would have done it this morning but all I brought with me was a saw. They are all small trees that I can drop but I want to put a rope in the biggest one to be sure I don't hit a mailbox. I've got an appointment to look at another job right down the street at 4 so I am going to go finish up around that time and kill two birds with one stone. 2 more jobs to look at tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Had to go haul off a load of debris this morning. The guy added three more trees. I would have done it this morning but all I brought with me was a saw. They are all small trees that I can drop but I want to put a rope in the biggest one to be sure I don't hit a mailbox. I've got an appointment to look at another job right down the street at 4 so I am going to go finish up around that time and kill two birds with one stone. 2 more jobs to look at tomorrow.


 
Glad you busy bro I finished an estimate on 20 plus arcre project 20 plus big trees 20 plus medium many small i come in a 12k take us a week in the 100 plus temps!


----------



## tree md

Sounds like a good job bro, glad things have picked up for you.

I am working a heck of a lot more here than I was back home. I can actually stay busy and get a full week in here. I wasn't working half as much back home and it wasn't just me. I've met two other tree services from Oklahoma since I have been here (one being Nosak). The job market and economy is in the toilet back there.


----------



## Jumper

Emerg at the suggestion of my doc for some nasty cramps and pain. So an IV of Toradol, followed by one each of Buscopan, Gravel and Morphine, I feel quite a bit better. The latter sure hits you like a freight train!


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree MDS said:


> Those things bite?


 
Only a little bit


----------



## MarquisTree

SQUOTE=tree md;3010275]Sounds like a good job bro, glad things have picked up for you.

I am working a heck of a lot more here than I was back home. I can actually stay busy and get a full week in here. I wasn't working half as much back home and it wasn't just me. I've met two other tree services from Oklahoma since I have been here (one being Nosak). The job market and economy is in the toilet back there.[/QUOTE]

Nosak? Nosak like "nosak raw"? I hope not, after all the bad press that hack got for our industry I hope he is still not in business


----------



## the Aerialist

*Get off that stuff Quick ...*



Jumper said:


> ... Morphine, I feel quite a bit better. The latter sure hits you like a freight train!



After my motorcycle wreck I was in the Trauma Unit for four days with a direct IV Morphine pump. I could trigger it every three minutes. Those four days went by real fas,t though once they pulled the needle out the next three until I got out dragged by very slowly.

I was still on it by mouth for three months. After that I refused to take it anymore and the pain from the wreck (11 broken bones) was about equal to the pain of withdrawal from the Morphine.

I definitely wouldn't try working on that stuff Jumper, by the way how many jumps do you have? I've got a little over 2000 freefall jumps (now retired).


----------



## TreeClimber57

treevet said:


> I think this thread and this section of the forum is a no bullschit zone. For beginners without a clue there is the 101 section. If someone wants to toss out a bs line like that pathetic Steiner machine for professional treework....then it is fair game to call them out on it. Small talk and back patting is for back stabbing accountants and such. If you got something to say and it is TRUE say it and don't sugar coat it....and move on. To go on and on about it may be in poor taste tho.
> 
> This guy is a novice who began his business in
> '08 and has been a troll on another forum that I have been a witness to before. If he cannot mature and measure up to this level.....so be it....you get what you deserve.


 
You are right; it is and should be an area for those who are practicing professionals. 

However do not ban all to the 101 zone.. some are just starting out and have serious intentions. 

True they may make mistakes, may ask some questions others think a little newbie like.. but we all had to learn. Some of us the hard way.. others with somebody beside us. Important thing is to learn, get better, be safe and hopefully eventually do it right.

It is difficult to imagine that none of us in here did not make mistakes, did not buy equipment not necessarly suited for the job at hand (either because of budget or simply lack of knowledge).. and eventually found out the hard way. Many of us likely have spent hard earned dollars on something only to wish later they had bought something else for a few more dollars initially!! We may still do that today!!

Most of us still have a few things to learn, even though we are in the commercial forum. Heck, if anybody in here doesn't have anything left to learn then not sure I want to listen to them  

Give a guy a break, point out his errors and try to show him the right way (as you see it) and tell them why. If they don't listen to reason.. oh well.. they will eventually come around. Some of us are slow learners .. but after spending hard earned dollars incorrectly a few times, it usually sinks in.

Having said that.. if all you can afford is something that is lacking.. just maybe it will get you through until you have saved enough to get better. Unfortunate that one does not always have money to buy correctly the first time; but sometimes is a fact of life!

We are not all perfect.. heck know I am not. So while we kick at each other, and get a little rough around the edges as times most of it is in fun and hopefully is to try and help others. 

Some of us may simply be idiots.. if so.. then so be it. They will eventually get weeded out and hopefully leave uttahere2:

Otherwise.. have fun.. enjoy and carry on for a better tomorrow.


----------



## the Aerialist

*All I needed was the van today...*












That little Arbor Vitae was a going away present after a $900 trim job. A neighbor wanted a price for the removal of the snow damaged thing. After we agreed on $200 I drove the van right under it and dropped it on top, drove it home to the chipper like a Christmas Tree.







OK boys have at me...


----------



## the Aerialist

TreeClimber57 said:


> You are right; it is and should be an area for those who are practicing professionals... Important thing is to learn, get better, be safe and hopefully eventually do it right.
> 
> It is difficult to imagine that none of us in here did not make mistakes, did not buy equipment not necessarly suited for the job at hand (either because of budget or simply lack of knowledge).. and eventually found out the hard way...
> 
> Most of us still have a few things to learn, even though we are in the commercial forum. Heck, if anybody in here doesn't have anything left to learn then not sure I want to listen to them
> 
> Give a guy a break, point out his errors and try to show him the right way (as you see it) and tell them why. If they don't listen to reason.. oh well... if all you can afford is something that is lacking.. just maybe it will get you through until you have saved enough to get better... a fact of life!
> 
> We are not all perfect.. heck know I am not. So while we kick at each other, and get a little rough around the edges as times most of it is in fun and hopefully is to try and help others.
> 
> Some of us may simply be idiots.. if so.. then so be it. They will eventually get weeded out and hopefully leave uttahere2:
> 
> Otherwise.. have fun.. enjoy and carry on for a better tomorrow.


 
Well said Climber! We all can't work for well established, properly funded outfits with all the best equipment at our disposal.

When I started the van was it. It took me a couple of years to buy the dump truck and another year to buy the 30 year old chipper. This year I'm doing well enough to buy something new. I chose a versatile little tractor and I'm quite happy with it.

My crew (some are seen above) are ecstatic about it. That by itself is worth the money I paid for it. Have any of you actually run a business? Keeping my crew all happy campers is very important, second only to customer satisfaction.


----------



## ropensaddle

I saw one of the competitors, man they sure do know how to getrdone


----------



## Blakesmaster

I still want the vid of the three macheteers though, Rope. There's gotta be a geek shop near you that can get that online for all our enjoyment.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I still want the vid of the three macheteers though, Rope. There's gotta be a geek shop near you that can get that online for all our enjoyment.


 
lol hey i havent tried it on this new lapytop it may work


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> I saw one of the competitors, man they sure do know how to getrdone


 
Man, with a crew like that in your area you must be nervous :msp_unsure:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Where can I get a trailer like that...*



ropensaddle said:


> I saw one of the competitors, man they sure do know how to getrdone



I hired two girls once. They didn't look anything like that though...


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> Man, with a crew like that in your area you must be nervous :msp_unsure:


 
lol they stole that cleanup job from me by doing it two hundred cheaper. FGunny thing was the ta could not grind the stump and i ended up charging more than three times my normal rate to grind the the three blow overs lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> I hired two girls once. They didn't look anything like that though...


 
Lol i had two babes hired to pick up sticks they made me a fortune lol


----------



## the Aerialist

*One was a tree hugger ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Lol i had two babes hired to pick up sticks they made me a fortune lol









Always lactating at the sight of a big tree. Wouldn't let me cut anything with leafs on it. She was very distracting ...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> They don't bite.....they sting (poison). Doubt if you can form screen good enough to contain them but would love to see the vid lol.
> 
> Get a bee keeps suit and hat and tape up all yer cuffs. :alien2:


 
Containment didn't go so well. I was cutting right in the middle of a swarm basically (for a bit), and not one sting... talk about some big pieces coming down fast though! Lol. Man suit vet.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Containment didn't go so well. I was cutting right in the middle of a swarm basically (for a bit), and not one sting... talk about some big pieces coming down fast though! Lol. Man suit vet.


 
Dont try dat #### down here bro our bees seem africanized aggressive mofo's


----------



## deevo

flushcut said:


> Man, with a crew like that in your area you must be nervous :msp_unsure:


 
is that a smokey and the bandit trans am?


----------



## ropensaddle

deevo said:


> is that a smokey and the bandit trans am?


 
Yeah what happened to Sally Feilds damn i miss dem good ole days lol


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> I saw one of the competitors, man they sure do know how to getrdone


 
Upon further review of this photo it is the two dudes business and their ladies how are just in it for a workout.


----------



## tree md

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin', we gonna do what they say can't be done... lol.

Got a good day in today. Roping #### from over a house all day. Got paid on two jobs... Happiness is a fat wallet!!!


----------



## treeman82

Did 2 crane jobs today, both went alright.

2 problems came up during the day though; first crane company raised their rates. In the past if I got them out by 2:30 I was charged for 8 hrs... today I got them out by 3:00 and was charged for 10... this is a problem. Second, some scum bag came over to me today on two of the jobs looking for a fight, I'll take care of him tonight.


----------



## prentice110

treeman82 said:


> was charged for 10... this is a problem. Second, some scum bag came over to me today on two of the jobs looking for a fight, I'll take care of him tonight.


 
#1`That sounds like one hell of a problem. `#2 please explain.------------- Gotta helluva call today. Big $ village wants me to bid on all of there work. There doing a major road widening project(not to mention many dead removals). They want a contractor for the year. Im right down the road, so I can kick fuel prices to the curb. Mostly Oak takedown, wich I excell at, + I want the wood. This ought to be fun, like the good ol' days when pop's was around.  After all, Im riding the coat tails of the legend.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Get him taken care of Treeman? Dying to know the rest of the story!


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> #1`That sounds like one hell of a problem. `#2 please explain.------------- Gotta helluva call today. Big $ village wants me to bid on all of there work. There doing a major road widening project(not to mention many dead removals). They want a contractor for the year. Im right down the road, so I can kick fuel prices to the curb. Mostly Oak takedown, wich I excell at, + I want the wood. This ought to be fun, like the good ol' days when pop's was around.  After all, Im riding the coat tails of the legend.


 
Hmmmmmmmm I dont think i have an illegitamant kid but there were several times it could of occured


----------



## treeman82

This piece of crap is a landscraper. He's got the lawn contract for a private community that I work in. He bid it cheap. I do the tree work for the community. There are some broken branches that I pointed out to the new board. He's pissed that I went looking for the work. I don't go after his lawn work, even though I could.. he needs to let me do my thing and in turn I will let him do his. If he wants trouble, I can send it his way at no charge.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

We were on a big Kahikatea prune and removal of a liquid amber. At 10.30 the HO brought out coffee and bacon sandwiches. Funny thing was that the other two guys are vegetarian. A great day to be a carnivore!


----------



## flushcut

prentice110 said:


> #1`That sounds like one hell of a problem. `#2 please explain.------------- Gotta helluva call today. Big $ village wants me to bid on all of there work. There doing a major road widening project(not to mention many dead removals). They want a contractor for the year. Im right down the road, so I can kick fuel prices to the curb. Mostly Oak takedown, wich I excell at, + I want the wood. This ought to be fun, like the good ol' days when pop's was around.  After all, Im riding the coat tails of the legend.


 
Clam truck?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> This piece of crap is a landscraper. He's got the lawn contract for a private community that I work in. He bid it cheap. I do the tree work for the community. There are some broken branches that I pointed out to the new board. He's pissed that I went looking for the work. I don't go after his lawn work, even though I could.. he needs to let me do my thing and in turn I will let him do his. If he wants trouble, I can send it his way at no charge.


 
So let me get this straight, a lawn guy is unhappy that you're bidding treework on his turf?? 

Sounds like lock in a sock time to me!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> So let me get this straight, a lawn guy is unhappy that you're bidding treework on his turf??
> 
> Sounds like lock in a sock time to me!


 
Yup id tell him get off my lawn


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Yup id tell him get off my lawn



Maybe drive by and huck a couple taters on the lawn for his next mowing! lol.

I know a couple lawn guys that were going at it like that for a while. I used to call it the "lawn wars". lmao, was some good stuff.


----------



## tree md

TimberMcPherson said:


> We were on a big Kahikatea prune and removal of a liquid amber. At 10.30 the HO brought out coffee and bacon sandwiches. Funny thing was that the other two guys are vegetarian. A great day to be a carnivore!


 
My client yesterday invited me and my helper in the house and his wife made us turkey sandwiches, pasta salad and sweet, mint iced tea. I went back out and pruned an extra tree that needed it for him and cut up his firewood which he was struggling with his homelite on before I left.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> My client yesterday invited me and my helper in the house and his wife made us turkey sandwiches, pasta salad and sweet, mint iced tea. I went back out and pruned an extra tree that needed it for him and cut up his firewood which he was struggling with his homelite on before I left.


 
Uh huh would dat be mini skirt mamaoke:


----------



## tree md

Nope... I did have to go collect some money from mini skirt yesterday... She was in a black pant suit... My groundy couldn't keep his tongue in his mouth... hehehe.


----------



## tree md

My groundy that has been working with me is about to have to go back to school. I put an ad out Sunday looking for a worker with their own transportation. I have got 26 reposes since then!!! 

I already hired someone but I have a backlog of potentials to choose from now for sure!


----------



## fishercat

*While he's at lunch.................*



treeman82 said:


> This piece of crap is a landscraper. He's got the lawn contract for a private community that I work in. He bid it cheap. I do the tree work for the community. There are some broken branches that I pointed out to the new board. He's pissed that I went looking for the work. I don't go after his lawn work, even though I could.. he needs to let me do my thing and in turn I will let him do his. If he wants trouble, I can send it his way at no charge.


 
put his mower blades on upside down. Usually takes a couple 15/16 box wrenches. should get him in plenty of trouble. 

You could also adjust his parking break bands way over tight. should keep him in one spot for a while.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You know what they say.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Started the "Big Wood" Job today ...*







Yesterday I bought an aluminum tandem axle trailer to transport my tractor and wagon. I had to put the wagon on sideways to get them both on.






The little wagon can haul everything we put on it, saved a lot of time and effort on a hot and humid day.






This little grassy path is our only access to the trees we are taking down. We'll have some big wood to take out tomorrow so we'll see how well my lawn mower works to get it out over the manicured lawn. The stump grinder and duallys kit is being delivered on Thursday.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Payback's a ##### ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> You know what they say.
> Jeff



Isn't it Jeff?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Aerial Arborist said:


> Yesterday I bought an aluminum tandem axle trailer to transport my tractor and wagon. I had to put the wagon on sideways to get them both on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little wagon can haul everything we put on it, saved a lot of time and effort on a hot and humid day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little grassy path is our only access to the trees we are taking down. We'll have some big wood to take out tomorrow so we'll see how well my lawn mower works to get it out over the manicured lawn. The stump grinder and duallys kit is being delivered on Thursday.



Nice AA, looks like you got it going on!!!

that mower should save you a lot of time..:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looking Great!!!
Are you Hiring!!!!!!! :msp_ohmy:
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the Aerialist

woodsman44 said:


> Nice AA, looks like you got it going on!!! that mower should save you a lot of time..:msp_thumbup:



It's a bad @ss little tractor that's for sure! The guys love it and so do I. The wagon has a one ton load limit and you can pile it high wth a surprising amount of brush for chipping.


----------



## the Aerialist

jefflovstrom said:


> Looking Great!!!
> Are you Hiring!!!!!!! :msp_ohmy:
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Actually I am looking for a few good men Jeff, I'm swamped with work and estimates for more coming in every day. My goal is to put together a crew that can work safely and damage free so I can focus on evaluations. I just added a certified and licensed pesticide chemical applicator, big guy too, about 6'4" and 250# but a little soft. I'll harden him up this Summer.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> It's a bad @ss little tractor that's for sure! The guys love it and so do I. The wagon has a one ton load limit and you can pile it high wth a surprising amount of brush for chipping.



Sick dog! Just don't poop your Depends riding around on that bad boy!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like I got a rain day here. Thank god! I need a break...and by break, I mean, time to catch up on office work. lol Either way, I'm happy I don't have to put my boots on for one day.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like I got a rain day here. Thank god! I need a break...and by break, I mean, time to catch up on office work. lol Either way, I'm happy I don't have to put my boots on for one day.


 
Yeah, you sound tired. You should take a break and come help me kill that job with the 18 takedowns I slashed my own throat on! lol. Naah... I'll probably just suck that one up on my own.. is looming like dark cloud though! lol.


----------



## prentice110

Mt. Prospect and the surrounding areas got wailed on by last nights storm. Running out the door in a few to check it out.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, you sound tired. You should take a break and come help me kill that job with the 18 takedowns I slashed my own throat on! lol. Naah... I'll probably just suck that one up on my own.. is looming like dark cloud though! lol.


 

Yeah, I got some sand in my vag for sure this week. lol Line something up for me in two weeks and I'll come up there. Climbing for someone else seems like it would be a fun little vacation.


----------



## Toddppm

90 degrees, 90% humidity....just finished writing up a proposal for another snow removal contractuttahere2: 

Need to get my new to me extra Chevy outfitted with a plow and salter pronto! Or at least in the next couple months.


----------



## tree md

Rain here today too. 

I got out this morning and bid a storm damaged tree. I mean the top of this thing is hanging by a few fibers over the service drop, cable and phone lines and the house. If you breathe on the thing it will fall. I didn't really want to touch it. I don't want to have to replace the power head nor any other damages. Very likely to come off when it's climbed. I told the HO to get the utility companies out there to drop the service lines and call me back. When I turned around in the cul-de-sac and came back out there was another tree service there looking at it... They were looking at the top and shaking their heads as I went by, lol. Some of them it's better to let them fall instead of chancing shaking a big top out on the house and being liable...

Spent the rest of the morning doing office work and faxing #### to a mortgage company that owes me money on a job.


----------



## ozzy42

woodsman44 said:


> Nice AA, looks like you got it going on!!!
> 
> that mower should save you a lot of time..:msp_thumbup:


 
That's an awesome setup.
One mans laziness is another mans inginuity.

A 252 can drag a LOT of tree out of a long back and side yard also.
I know that is not its intended purpose,but it beats dragging 2tons of brush 150 feet to the truck on a hot day.


----------



## flushcut

ozzy42 said:


> That's an awesome setup.
> One mans laziness is another mans inginuity.
> 
> A 252 can drag a LOT of tree out of a long back and side yard also.
> I know that is not its intended purpose,but it beats dragging 2tons of brush 150 feet to the truck on a hot day.


 
I often wondered what a 252 would drag.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Aerial Arborist said:


> Yesterday I bought an aluminum tandem axle trailer to transport my tractor and wagon. I had to put the wagon on sideways to get them both on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little wagon can haul everything we put on it, saved a lot of time and effort on a hot and humid day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little grassy path is our only access to the trees we are taking down. We'll have some big wood to take out tomorrow so we'll see how well my lawn mower works to get it out over the manicured lawn. The stump grinder and duallys kit is being delivered on Thursday.


 
I don't like what I see and I'll tell you why without being a prik for once. For starters the pile you are dragging could be handled by two gm's without breaking a sweat and without the waisted time it took to stack and secure on that wagon. Second for the price you payed for the tractor you could have bought a descent bandit with hydro's and mini to boot. To each his own but seems like you could have put that money to better uses. Keep the pics coming though, you may be on to somethin?


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> I don't like what I see and I'll tell you why without being a prik for once. For starters the pile you are dragging could be handled by two gm's without breaking a sweat and without the waisted time it took to stack and secure on that wagon. Second for the price you payed for the tractor you could have bought a descent bandit with hydro's and mini to boot. To each his own but seems like you could have put that money to better uses. Keep the pics coming though, you may be on to somethin?



Yeah, plus a guy looks like a downright homo on that thing! lol..


----------



## mr. holden wood

ozzy42 said:


> That's an awesome setup.
> One mans laziness is another mans inginuity.
> 
> A 252 can drag a LOT of tree out of a long back and side yard also.
> I know that is not its intended purpose,but it beats dragging 2tons of brush 150 feet to the truck on a hot day.


 
Are you kidding me, I could drag brush faster in a wheel chair then a sloth 252. 2 tons yeah right, that 27 horse lawn mower engine aint moving 2 tons down a icy escalator.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, plus a guy looks like a downright homo on that thing! lol..


 
You and tree md would look super cute riding doubles on that thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hope he keeps posting. I want to see the big wood going out.
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## tree md

Now why would I want to ride doubles when I can have it gone in about 10 minutes with a skid steer... 

Don't put me in the middle of you guys love fest...


----------



## ozzy42

mr. holden wood said:


> Are you kidding me, I could drag brush faster in a wheel chair then a sloth 252. 2 tons yeah right, that 27 horse lawn mower engine aint moving 2 tons down a icy escalator.


 
Not in one pull.Probably 4-500lbs per pull depending on the turf and what the tree is. I didn't weigh it.Not something I do every day.But have resorted to it a few times.


----------



## prentice110

That town got WHACKED!!!!! 80+ MPH winds. I estimate that %25 of the trees were down or damaged. Lots of fun getting to jobs and estimates when every other street has a blow over laying in it. There going to be without power for days. The fire dept even asked me to help clear roads, I had to say sorry, Im looking to get paid. Gonna be out there for a while. Never sold that much work in a day in my life. Oh yeah, Met up with my buddy from the other co that has the clam truck. After what we booked today hes finally going to plate it, so now I dont have to buy it! I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## ropensaddle

Good gravy lol, I will say the lawnmower is not my idea of best equipment for tree work but if it makes aa happy and takes the load off the back good for him. From what i see it will lift my only deal is if it will lift and dump into my dump bed like my old ass skid steer lol. Anyway when i posted pics of my skid I expected to catch hell for it being a seventies model bobcat lol with no rops. Oh and wood holder I drug logs twenty inch by 6' four at a time with my sloth 252 straight up a goat hill in hundred degree heat and sweating just operating the controls:monkey:


----------



## the Aerialist

*You think that was the only load it pulled?*



mr. holden wood said:


> I don't like what I see and I'll tell you why without being a prik for once. For starters the pile you are dragging could be handled by two gm's without breaking a sweat and without the waisted time it took to stack and secure on that wagon. Second for the price you payed for the tractor you could have bought a descent bandit with hydro's and mini to boot. To each his own but seems like you could have put that money to better uses. Keep the pics coming though, you may be on to somethin?



If that was the only pile of brush to be dragged the 100 yards or so to the chipper my 50 year old wife could have handled it. But it was just one of many. We took two dump truck loads of chips out of there, with more to come, and those trees (seen in the background) are even further away. And there's the "big wood" that's going to have to come out of there too.






For all the "muthers" posting here: The "gay" guy driving is a father of five and married to a beautiful woman and wonderful mother. In the tree is my Nephew, he's a trainee climber and is starting to do quite well. But you can see the problem, the only access to the property itself is through the gate that's open in front of the tree. Being an articulated tractor the Steiner can make the turn and go through the gate, even though the bucket in front only clears by about two inches on each side.

The one ton wagon it's pulling has four removable posts that hold the brush in place while moving, even on a grade. No "securing" needed, we just threw the brush over the fence onto it. To unload it we pull two of the posts and push it off in front of the chipper then go back for another load. Actually the wagon came first for another big wood job, but we pulled and pushed it uphill to the truck so I started looking for something to pull it.

I almost traded a tree job for a conventional lawn tractor and a snowmobile on a trailer. The guy got a little wishy washy on me and so I decided to just buy one. Once I started looking I discovered the Steiner and the utility it offered sealed the deal for me. In the end you get what you pay for. I can afford it, so I bought the best "lawn tractor" available. Even if I bought a larger, more capable articulated wheel loader (and I probably will as I grow my business) the Steiner will still have it's place, tight places.

It's also great for setting up the job. I carried all our gear and coolers full of water and ice to our setup area inside the property in the shade of the trees still providing it. They are all coming down to open the beautiful pool area to the sunlight. Barely seen in the photo is the pool house which is also getting renovated. The carpenter and his crew were working on it and when I got there, he was installing a roof vent on it right under the massive tree leaning over it. He asked if we were going to break it and I asked "do you have another one in your truck?" He'd need a lot more than that vent if we had dropped any part of that tree on it. I'll get a photo tomorrow, all we left today is the main trunk to be laid between the fence and the pool house. It's actually pretty tricky, only about five feet from it and on a slope, maybe I should call in LXT to handle it for me?


----------



## ropensaddle

Looks like it may be a little hilly there too thats all i get nightmare grades scary chit lol:monkey:


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's a dream job ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Looks like it may be a little hilly there too thats all i get nightmare grades scary chit...



Yep, uphill grade for the two back trees, and a good slope for the first two. Today's nightmare was the wires we had to negotiate, you can see some of them in the photo if you look close, tomorrow's is dropping the big one without it bouncing or rolling into the pool house.


----------



## Florida23

Honestly I do like the lawn mower that you have, but I really think you'd have been better off getting a bobcat mt 55 or similar. 
With a Grapple attachment, you could haul just as much, without having to load it by hand, and you can also get a trailer for it and a stump grinder attachment.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> Yep, uphill grade for the two back trees, and a good slope for the first two. Today's nightmare was the wires we had to negotiate, you can see some of them in the photo if you look close, tomorrow's is dropping the big one without it bouncing or rolling into the pool house.


 
I have tricks for that you have got to have a few in the hills. Worse thing you can do is small firewood sections without a barrier. Nuthing worse than dropping something perfect only to have a bad bounce and gravity make you look like hap hazard I sometimes snub them to keep em firm on the hill or build wood and brush barriers, that spar is a problem with the crook, it can want to bounce especially in hard ground found in the hill tops.


----------



## the Aerialist

*But will it chuck wood?*



ropensaddle said:


> Good gravy lol, I will say the lawnmower is not my idea of best equipment for tree work but if it... will lift my only deal is if it will lift and dump into my dump bed ...



[video=youtube;tdzyIIodKco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdzyIIodKco&feature=player_embedded[/video]

The FEL is far more expensive than the slip scoop and takes a lot longer to mount and dismount than the slip scoop, which can be done in the field without tools. I suppose I'll eventually get one just like I'll get a mower deck. The idea of pushing my commercial Toro around just doesn't appeal to me when I've got one of these things. The mower deck is $2500, more than most lawn tractors cost. I think the FEL is around $5k though, pretty pricy, when I've got guys that can bench press 400 lbs.


----------



## ropensaddle

Florida23 said:


> Honestly I do like the lawn mower that you have, but I really think you'd have been better off getting a bobcat mt 55 or similar.
> With a Grapple attachment, you could haul just as much, without having to load it by hand, and you can also get a trailer for it and a stump grinder attachment.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


 
I want a grapple for my old skid but really I seldom hand load it can scoop up 4 foot logs but on the grades I deal with you can lose a piece if not very careful!


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> [video=youtube;tdzyIIodKco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdzyIIodKco&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> The FEL is far more expensive than the slip scoop and takes a lot longer to mount and dismount than the slip scoop, which can be done in the field without tools. I suppose I'll eventually get one just like I'll get a mower deck. The idea of pushing my commercial Toro around just doesn't appeal to me when I've got one of these things. The mower deck is $2500, more than most lawn tractors cost. I think the FEL is around $5k though, pretty pricy, when I've got guys that can bench press 400 lbs.


 
AA my trucks side boards are around six feet high so you have to get a 1000 lb load to that height and still be somewhat forward of the machine to dump it into my one ton dump!








My skid does it great I can scoop up firewood or logs and dump it into the back then dump it when I get home, making rope a bit more patient with the wifey! Then if its a big job I bring in the calvary!


----------



## Slvrmple72

I hear you about those hilly jobs Rope. Felled a leader next to the house and it hit a hard spot launching a 4' piece up from the middle missing the window air conditioner but smacking the vinyl siding and taking out the window pane, I still scratch my head about it missing that ac unit.

Fun day today on a 4 headed monster of a Silver Maple, three down one more to just chunk and chuck over the well head, better not screw up my mismatch cuts. Help was trying to beat me with the spar using the Porty: it would have helped if they ran the rope through it right so it would run smooth:bang:

Did see good news that Yuengling is gonna be in Ohio by this fall, save me the trouble of a PA beer run!


----------



## ropensaddle

I sure wouldmiss my mack if I parted with it lol


----------



## the Aerialist

ropensaddle said:


> I have tricks for that you have got to have a few in the hills. Worse thing you can do is small firewood sections without a barrier. Nuthing worse than dropping something perfect only to have a bad bounce and gravity make you look like hap hazard I sometimes snub them to keep em firm on the hill or build wood and brush barriers, that spar is a problem with the crook, it can want to bounce especially in hard ground found in the hill tops.



I have built a barrier against the brick pool house wall of the roped pieces, some of which are quite large. It's bounce and kinetic energy that concern me most. The roof of the pool house is quite low on the tree side due to the steep slope it's on. I left the drop for in the morning so we are all fresh.


----------



## prentice110

The news this morning confirmed it. Im working my first tornado.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> The news this morning confirmed it. Im working my first tornado.


 
Are you eighteen? I'm 0n 26 th or so


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> Are you eighteen? I'm 0n 26 th or so


 
Rope, there hasnt been a nado' within an hour drive of me worth going to since before I got into the game. Checked out Ithica when it happened but we were busy and it was too early. Im not in the 'alley', we dont get em here like you do. This was an F-1 baby, but it hit a densely populated (small) area. All the flies on #### are on it. I love working next door to Mini-soda cash raiding door knockers. They have 7 retards and next to no equipment. There climber is spiking from the ground and not using a climbing line. Im in a bucket or climbing smart(and right)with a 3 man crew and going down the same street doing 3 times the production. Already had several of there customers drop em' after watching us next to each other and hire us. Im not happy about all these down primaries, I keep poopin my pants wondering if Com-Ed is gonna fire up the wrong line while Im standing on one.....---oh, and the best part is these idiots dont realize the city is going to pick up the debris! There filling there one tons and asking me where the dump is! I had my homie run to the public works building and find out how to get the contract to pick up the piles with our clam. Its good to be me.


----------



## tree md

Good on you Prentice. You have the home field advantage plus you have equipment, leverage that.

Make hay while the sun shines brother because there is always the lull after the storm. Storms always bring in a bad element and they tend to camp out. Really not the greatest thing when it happens in you backyard. Everyone will be scared of the trees around their houses and there will be a frenzy to remove them. That will create a future void.

Put money back! Invest it wisely! You can really leverage this to your advantage bud.

Best of luck!


----------



## prentice110

tree md said:


> Good on you Prentice. You have the home field advantage plus you have equipment, leverage that.
> 
> Make hay while the sun shines brother because there is always the lull after the storm. Storms always bring in a bad element and they tend to camp out. Really not the greatest thing when it happens in you backyard. Everyone will be scared of the trees around their houses and there will be a frenzy to remove them. That will create a future void.
> 
> Put money back! Invest it wisely! You can really leverage this to your advantage bud.
> 
> Best of luck!


 
Thanks MD, and trust me , I know. Back in 07' the same area got hit, but the storm went to the North Shore(Chicago) area. We made bank like you wouldnt believe. The maggots shown up from all over. Mostly Iowa that time. Raggety pickups with ropes and saws all over. Lucky us, at the time, they didnt know where they were. If you werent known, they didnt want anything to do with you. We did Lake Forests city work for 30 years, so we had referals up the wazoo. This times diff,. We never had Mt prospect. I cant wait till this is cleaned up. Im going to take a well deserved break! PS.... Saw my boss from last year while out estimating. He all but begged me to come back! I wish I could, I kinda liked it there, just to far to drive for only 40hrs per week....


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment 188337


Honey bee tree from last weekend before and after pics (test)..


----------



## tree MDS

Boy, it had better just be by bad computer and poor internet service out here... cuz I know they haven't changed up the posting pics thing again... Right??


----------



## Toddppm

Yes indeed, it's even more confusing now.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Dropped the Big wood today ...*

Here's what was left of the tree over the Pool House:






I got a skid steer to help the little Steiner with the heavy lifting:






I'll bring whatever I need to do the job in the best way I can.






Two more to bring down over the weekend and I'll wrap this job up. Maybe I'll have a pool party to celebrate gettin'r'done.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Made a Vermeer run this am, upgraded and expanded rigging gear, grabbed some silky hand saws, and a core filled 8' Jameson. Talked with my salesman for an hour, looking at a '87 665a stumper with a newer wiscon for purchase next week, and discussed chipper upgrade options in a couple of months. Thinking I might stair step to a 1000 and then on to a 1500 next year. Got back to the jobsite about 2pm, a nasty 60+ black oak splitting into two all the way to the base. Half the dz was clear, the other half of the tree loamed over the 3 car garage. Work is pouring in, falling behind a bit, especially with the work that 80+ winds brought in the other night. Oh don't worry, I was safe in a brick tavern when it hit. 

Still have no time to finish up the Super Duty project, but I did get a call from a welding buddy that is going to mount the winch bumper next week. Should have it ready for its July license plate party. When you have to spend that much on plates you might as well christen it. 

Getting my embroidered polos back next week. New flyers and cards put up. Updated radio commercial. Secured a trailer park for late fall/early winter work. It has just been constant demands, lots of removals, and everybody wants their stumps gone. :msp_thumbsup:

The only thing not working to our advantage is that we have to move to a new place by next april because the landlord's son is getting married and needs the farmstead. Not a big deal, but it's hard to find a place that can house a big family and a tree service. lol. Word's getting out, so I'm sure we'll find the best place possible. 

Do any of you guys have a separate place of business? What's your setup and how's it working out for you? I'm thinking about buying or renting a building just for the business.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here's what was left of the tree over the Pool House:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a skid steer to help the little Steiner with the heavy lifting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring whatever I need to do the job in the best way I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more to bring down over the weekend and I'll wrap this job up. Maybe I'll have a pool party to celebrate gettin'r'done.



Nice you buy the skid?


----------



## treeman82

Hazard assessment this morning, lunch with a friend. Looked at 2 or 3 jobs, and dealt with a client. Grabbed the RG100, did 2 easy jobs right around the corner from one another, a ~20" tulip, and a ~30" hickory? Then did a job a few miles away that was maybe 10 ash and 1 dogwood... took just over an hour with all the moving around. Last job, got there 7:35... kind of amazed I actually got it done. 5' cottonweed, stump was left around 3' high by the contractor who did the job. Client agreed that I could just grind it and push the chips into this low area.. so I said F messing with a saw and logs, I'll just grind the whole damn thing. Machine was back on the trailer and I was heading to dinner by 8:50. That dozer blade sure is nice!


----------



## tree md

####ed off today... I'd like to tell you all the fun I had but I'd probably get reprimanded... :yoyo:

What do you know, I had three previous bids come in today... Gonna be a good week... Climbing a big pine and two medium hardwoods in the morning.


----------



## the Aerialist

*BobCat is on loan for the weekend...*



ropensaddle said:


> Nice you buy the skid?



No Rope, I borrowed it from a landscape contractor. I honestly wouldn't trade the Steiner for one, despite the naysayers here, the little tractor suits my needs quite well. If I need big iron I'll bring it in. The stump cutter and dual wheel kit came in yesterday. Grinding out the stump from that one will be it's test.

Here's video of the drop, it went real smooth despite my fears of it bouncing onto the pool house. Overnight rain softened the turf. The tractor did a great job of pulling, with the dually's on it it will do even better ~ eight wheel drive!

[video=youtube;7DiaLfUdwEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DiaLfUdwEU[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> No Rope, I borrowed it from a landscape contractor. I honestly wouldn't trade the Steiner for one, despite the naysayers here, the little tractor suits my needs quite well. If I need big iron I'll bring it in. The stump cutter and dual wheel kit came in yesterday. Grinding out the stump from that one will be it's test.
> 
> Here's video of the drop, it went real smooth despite my fears of it bouncing onto the pool house. Overnight rain softened the turf. The tractor did a great job of pulling, with the dually's on it it will do even better ~ eight wheel drive!
> 
> [video=youtube;7DiaLfUdwEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DiaLfUdwEU[/video]


 
I see you snubbed it lol, I prefer to do it if there is any chance of hinge not holding .


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like an awful lot of cuts... practice makes perfect though!


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Yes indeed, it's even more confusing now.


 
Talk about annoying! I might just quit that little game..


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


> No Rope, I borrowed it from a landscape contractor. I honestly wouldn't trade the Steiner for one, despite the naysayers here, the little tractor suits my needs quite well. If I need big iron I'll bring it in. The stump cutter and dual wheel kit came in yesterday. Grinding out the stump from that one will be it's test.
> 
> Here's video of the drop, it went real smooth despite my fears of it bouncing onto the pool house. Overnight rain softened the turf. The tractor did a great job of pulling, with the dually's on it it will do even better ~ eight wheel drive!


 
I was talking with a vermeer dealer today because I was debating the idea of buying a little stumper, or putting one on a 600tx. He said to forget the stump grinder attachment, that a dedicated stumper is the way to go. If the stumping attachment is the steiner's test, you might be disappointed.

Also, you might find eight wheels to be too much floatation for ideal contact pressure, especially with something that light. What's that weigh? Around a thousand pounds? And while that might be ideal for mowing the moon, I'm thinking pulling trees with it isn't what steiner intended.

Now, I'm not hacking on your new toy, it was a decent video of a decent job, and everything went good. I'm glad. However, if something ever goes wrong, like you cut the hinge too thin just so the steiner can "do it," and you get some slippage with the eight wheel drive, and it goes wrong the tractor and operator are going for a hell ride.


----------



## Toddppm

Bigus Termitius said:


> just so the steiner can "do it," and you get some slippage with the eight wheel drive, and it goes wrong the tractor and operator are going for a hell ride.


 
That would make a great video.


----------



## treeman75

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here's what was left of the tree over the Pool House:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a skid steer to help the little Steiner with the heavy lifting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring whatever I need to do the job in the best way I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more to bring down over the weekend and I'll wrap this job up. Maybe I'll have a pool party to celebrate gettin'r'done.


 
My Mini would of moved the wood to the street and load it no problem.


----------



## Grace Tree

Took down a 50 ft. white pine this morning. Dropped a brand new virgin 200T from about 40 ft. Nothing broke and it still kept running so that was a plus. HO asked if we could drop a dead elm in the yard. Cut the notch and the chain quit cutting. Grabbed another saw finished the notch but it quit cutting. Couldn't see any metal in the notch. Made my back cut with another saw and it quit cutting but we just kept pounding wedges until it went over. There was a 6" column of cement in the middle. I couldn't even see a cavity from the outside. HO kicked in enough to pay for the chains so all is well.
Phil


----------



## tree md

Man, that sucks. Hate it when that happens. Good think the HO compensated you for the chains.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Cement is the worst. Whenever I hit something I usually try to push on with the dull saw till I'm past it and then grab a sharp one. Can't do that with cement.


----------



## Jumper

Checked out the garden plot, weeded, replanted some carrots and went grocery shopping. Lunch at a Chinese buffet per usual Sat practice, heavy on the vegs which I am trying to eat more of. And then downtown to the public Library to cruise the net and borrow some DVDs for viewing pleasure this weekend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I went to get my regular 6 month hair-cut and they are to open at 9am and I am 5 minutes early and have to wait 20 minutes for the girl to get there and open up- Late!
Still, I tipped her,
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> No Rope, I borrowed it from a landscape contractor. I honestly wouldn't trade the Steiner for one, despite the naysayers here, the little tractor suits my needs quite well. If I need big iron I'll bring it in. The stump cutter and dual wheel kit came in yesterday. Grinding out the stump from that one will be it's test.
> 
> Here's video of the drop, it went real smooth despite my fears of it bouncing onto the pool house. Overnight rain softened the turf. The tractor did a great job of pulling, with the dually's on it it will do even better ~ eight wheel drive!
> 
> [video=youtube;7DiaLfUdwEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DiaLfUdwEU[/video]


 
How come in the other pic the bobcat says Taylor Rental on it? I suppose your buddy the "landscape contractor", bought that machine from Taylor Rental, and was just to lazy to peal off the decals (looks real pro, ya know!) ... sounds reasonable to me... 

That lawn tractor REALLY paying off eh? hahaha...


----------



## carveit

Nice!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> How come in the other pic the bobcat says Taylor Rental on it? I suppose your buddy the "landscape contractor", bought that machine from Taylor Rental, and was just to lazy to peal off the decals (looks real pro, ya know!) ... sounds reasonable to me...
> 
> That lawn tractor REALLY paying off eh? hahaha...


 
Ease up, man! 
You are gonna scare him off!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well blasted out ten trees this am. We used my seventies model skid and seventies model whisper chipper just blowed chips into woods and spread. It looked professional except the old equipment lol but I had a customer say that thing really eats the brush


----------



## teamtree

Well let's just say we knocked it out today....

Filled the chip truck twice, the dump trailer 3 times and the dump truck once.....then we went to lunch....lol


----------



## prentice110

Nice tree AA, whadya get? 750? was that b4 or after the rental?


----------



## ropensaddle

teamtree said:


> Well let's just say we knocked it out today....
> 
> Filled the chip truck twice, the dump trailer 3 times and the dump truck once.....then we went to lunch....lol


 
Way to go sounds like yall busted it today, was supposed to be over a hundred degrees here. I could believe it by ten am!


----------



## the Aerialist

prentice110 said:


> Nice tree AA, whadya get? 750? was that b4 or after the rental?



I would have charged $750 to trim that tree. It was the toughest and biggest of four removals for that customer. With stump grinding $5900. I didn't "rent" the skid loader, but I flipped the guy $150 for letting me use it over the weekend (including Friday) so $50 a day if you want to look at it as a rental.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Had to pull the BobCat out today ...*

The slope and soft turf did the skid steer in and I had to pull it out with the Steiner:

[video=youtube;C55SdWT2MAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C55SdWT2MAM[/video]

That's the stump cutter on it, I ground out the stump seen in the video and the one from the big drop with it today and it worked great.


----------



## treeman82

Today we were supposed to go do a hickory tree in the morning, and some vista pruning in the afternoon. That all changed.

First thing this morning was rain, but we wound up at a nursery completely out of the way to pick up sod for a client. Dropped my guy off there to install 15 pieces of sod figuring I'd get some stuff done while he was working on that, and then we'll go do the vista pruning... WRONG. Buddy calls me up, he's en route to do some hangers for me with his bucket truck. He let my fly the bucket and he grounded... not something I'm completely comfortable with, but I have to say I kind of like the controls on that Hi-Ranger. Got those down, 1 client stopped by with money and a plate of brownies. Went back to pick up my guy and deal with HO, she wants him to keep going, get the mulch spread and on and on. Fine. Call the vista pruning client, turns out he's not around this weekend anyway. Go grab the RG100, got 7 jobs done, picked up 1 new tree job from a neighbor, and wound up getting the grinder stuck on a hill, had to call a friend up to pull me out with his pick-up. Another client comes running out during the day, big plate of brownies, help yourself to anything in the cooler all summer long. 2 plates of brownies in the truck, I'm not sure how to proceed.


----------



## Arbor Vision

Aerial Arborist said:


> The slope and soft turf did the skid steer in and I had to pull it out with the Steiner:
> 
> [video=youtube;C55SdWT2MAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C55SdWT2MAM[/video]
> 
> That's the stump cutter on it, I ground out the stump seen in the video and the one from the big drop with it today and it worked great.


 Hmmm.....looks awful fishy. I can't grasp that the skid was really stuck.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Ease up, man!
> You are gonna scare him off!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Okay. 

I'll even go so far as to admit that that is one fearsome and animalistic looking lawn tractor right there!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Aerial Arborist said:


> No Rope, I borrowed it from a landscape contractor. I honestly wouldn't trade the Steiner for one, despite the naysayers here, the little tractor suits my needs quite well. If I need big iron I'll bring it in. The stump cutter and dual wheel kit came in yesterday. Grinding out the stump from that one will be it's test.
> 
> Here's video of the drop, it went real smooth despite my fears of it bouncing onto the pool house. Overnight rain softened the turf. The tractor did a great job of pulling, with the dually's on it it will do even better ~ eight wheel drive!
> 
> [video=youtube;7DiaLfUdwEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DiaLfUdwEU[/video]



What happened to that guys shirt? I wanna get something like that Steiner, we have a large garden, bet you could put a beast of a tiller on it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's a Bad @ss Lawn Tractor that eats stumps ..*



tree MDS said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'll even go so far as to admit that that is one fearsome and animalistic looking lawn tractor right there!!


 
That it is! Here's my first try at chewing out a stump with it:

[video=youtube;mYfSGk_ANqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfSGk_ANqY[/video]

I'm still a bit twitchy with the control of it, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it with some practice.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to do a bid yesterday, called the HO to tell her I might be a couple minutes late, like 10. Get there, hidden private drive to this killer house. Little girl comes to door, says "moms in the shower, start your bid" OK! So I look at the Job, kinda po'ed about the fact that I just called her. Fill out the bid, hit the bell, hand it off to the girl and start walking, as I am backing out, her comes mom, to catch me. OMG!!!! About 30, red auburn hair, tan, beeeeeauuutiful. Lacey, white tank top, yoga pants, all wet, top to bottom, no bra, kinda chilly! I couldn't keep my eyes off her, good thing I had on shades. Super sweet. I was choking on my words, which was embarrassing, but man, that guy is luuuuuuuuuucky! I don,t know that I even want the job! Way to much of a distraction! My guys will probably chip the saws and load brush in the tool box


----------



## TreeClimber57

Aerial Arborist said:


> That it is! Here's my first try at chewing out a stump with it:
> 
> [video=youtube;mYfSGk_ANqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfSGk_ANqY[/video]
> 
> I'm still a bit twitchy with the control of it, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it with some practice.


 
That machine actually has quite a few attachments; only question about stump grinder is - does that have any wider side to side swing? Seems awful narrow compared to what I am used to in a stump grinder. You should have been able to do that stump in a full swing, vs only maybe half of it. Now I did not watch whole video, so sorry if something changed at end.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Aerial Arborist said:


> The slope and soft turf did the skid steer in and I had to pull it out with the Steiner:
> 
> [video=youtube;C55SdWT2MAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C55SdWT2MAM[/video]
> 
> That's the stump cutter on it, I ground out the stump seen in the video and the one from the big drop with it today and it worked great.


 
Hmm..

The machines weighs 1000-1100 lbs.. stump cutter another 250.

First observation - very doubtful that my Bobcat would be stuck at that location.

Second observation - no way that a machine that weighs maybe 1300-1400 lbs is going to pull my Bobcat out if it is stuck to the point that it can not get itself out. Nothing against this particular machine; just stating what I have observed over the years. If the tractor were chained to something and had a winch on it, then it may have a chance. 

I could lift that whole machine and grinder off the ground and carry it away with the Bobcat.. how is it going to pull it out if stuck. (in fact if I had my loaded tires on - think the 4 tires weigh more than that machine does) It is awful difficult to tow out something that is stuck that weighs 4 times as much as the towing macine. 

If the Bobcat were sitting on firm level ground, it would be very difficult to tow the Bobcat unless the Bobcat operator was operating the power to the wheels as well - the hydraulics alone would be likely too much for it to turn the wheels.

That Bobcat is a S185 - weighing well over 3 tons with fuel onboard (depending on tires maybe quite a bit more). 

Looks a little weird to me..


----------



## the Aerialist

TreeClimber57 said:


> That machine actually has quite a few attachments; only question about stump grinder is - does that have any wider side to side swing? Seems awful narrow compared to what I am used to in a stump grinder. You should have been able to do that stump in a full swing, vs only maybe half of it. Now I did not watch whole video, so sorry if something changed at end.



The swing of the cutting wheel is limited by the lock to lock turn of the steering wheel. A limitation, but it's easy to reposition the tractor for the next whack at it. Seems to have plenty of power though, and I think with more practice (which I'll get today) I'll get the hang of it. 

It has a 48" tiller attachment that would make short work of prepping a garden:

[video=youtube;OFgYps1iXGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFgYps1iXGc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Grace Tree

YouTube - ‪Slash 4x4 Pulling Dump Truck!‬&rlm;


----------



## TreeClimber57

Aerial Arborist said:


> The swing of the cutting wheel is limited by the lock to lock turn of the steering wheel. A limitation, but it's easy to reposition the tractor for the next whack at it. Seems to have plenty of power though, and I think with more practice (which I'll get today) I'll get the hang of it.
> 
> It has a 48" tiller attachment that would make short work of prepping a garden:
> 
> [video=youtube;OFgYps1iXGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFgYps1iXGc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 
It actually is a great looking little machine. Not necessarly my choice for tree work, but great if anybody has a large property. However, if it works for you until you git bigger.. than great.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Small Wood said:


> YouTube - ‪Slash 4x4 Pulling Dump Truck!‬&rlm;


 
Big 4X4 !! Or is it small dump truck!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hmm..
> 
> The machines weighs 1000-1100 lbs.. stump cutter another 250.
> 
> First observation - very doubtful that my Bobcat would be stuck at that location.
> 
> Second observation - no way that a machine that weighs maybe 1300-1400 lbs is going to pull my Bobcat out if it is stuck to the point that it can not get itself out. Nothing against this particular machine; just stating what I have observed over the years. If the tractor were chained to something and had a winch on it, then it may have a chance.
> 
> I could lift that whole machine and grinder off the ground and carry it away with the Bobcat.. how is it going to pull it out if stuck. (in fact if I had my loaded tires on - think the 4 tires weigh more than that machine does) It is awful difficult to tow out something that is stuck that weighs 4 times as much as the towing macine.
> 
> If the Bobcat were sitting on firm level ground, it would be very difficult to tow the Bobcat unless the Bobcat operator was operating the power to the wheels as well - the hydraulics alone would be likely too much for it to turn the wheels.
> 
> That Bobcat is a S185 - weighing well over 3 tons with fuel onboard (depending on tires maybe quite a bit more).
> 
> Looks a little weird to me..



Oh stop. I pull my 31k six wheel drive bucket out all the time with my four banger toyota and home depot yellow pull rope... nothings impossible on the internet. You should know that by now!


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeClimber57 said:


> It actually is a great looking little machine. Not necessarly my choice for tree work, but great if anybody has a large property. However, if it works for you until you git bigger.. than great.


 
That's exactly their intended purpose. Guys that own a lot of land, do some hobby farming, have big gardens, want to skid out a log or two and they work great for that but are a complete joke for tree work...especially for their price. Case in point. This machine only cost me 7 grand. There is no comparison for the work we do. 

Sorry 'bout the cheesey music guys, when I replayed the vid at home I realized Eric and I were tossing out a good amount of swear words and off color jokes during the recording.

YouTube - ‪VIDEO0010.3gp‬&rlm;


----------



## tree MDS

Dumped about 20 yard of chips at my new wood/chip dump yesterday. It's at a horse farm about 10 or fifteen minutes from the shop. First I'm gonna make a bed of chips to kill the hay and weeds, then start bringing wood in. No more friggin firewood screwing up the shop yard every year (or giving away good wood, for lack of room). Gonna move every piece out of here. then I'll be able to drive the trucks around the shop in a U and be pointed out for the next day. No more backing everything in. I'm pretty stoked about it. I love playing around with land and equipment!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> That's exactly their intended purpose. Guys that own a lot of land, do some hobby farming, have big gardens, want to skid out a log or two and they work great for that but are a complete joke for tree work...especially for their price. Case in point. This machine only cost me 7 grand. There is no comparison for the work we do.
> 
> Sorry 'bout the cheesey music guys, when I replayed the vid at home I realized Eric and I were tossing out a good amount of swear words and off color jokes during the recording.
> 
> YouTube - ‪VIDEO0010.3gp‬&rlm;


 
Nice. That is some cheesy music though. 

Can you imagine how many set ups and how much gyrating around that steiner thing would have to do to complete that stump properly! Lol. Better keep those pivot points greased up AA, because that thing definitely dont look like it's made for grinding stumps commercially. Best of luck with that one! 

That said, I wouldn't mind having it for my lawn...


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Aerial Arborist said:


> That it is! Here's my first try at chewing out a stump with it:
> 
> [video=youtube;mYfSGk_ANqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfSGk_ANqY[/video]
> 
> I'm still a bit twitchy with the control of it, but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it with some practice.


 
what style teeth are on that grinder? 

BTW: AA is a good guy i know him personally, i worked for him as well, hes a good climber and a business man. He knows his stuff and has the 'toys' to get it done. So what if he bought a machine that you wouldnt? Think about a mower deck and a bagger on that thing, spotless clean up anyone? It might not lift the largest log or drag the most brush but it can do more that you and it dont get tired. If it breaks its not a comp claim. If hes happy with it and his crew is too who cares? Yes a mini wouldve been a better investment but there awfull limited too they only lift so high and reach so far. Had one at my last company and it took some time to load the truck full, and that was a one ton. Plus he is 64 and still doin his thing i know there is a couple here but how many of you really think your gonna be able to climb and run around at 64, dude is an athlete at that age. As for pulling the stuck skid out i belive it would do it ive seen some small stuff tow so big stuff, i thnk the bobcat op couldve walked himself out with the bucket but might not have had the skills for that. Wet ground on a slope i can see the bobcat just spinning tires hook it to the tractor and that gives it enough bite to move out, why is that so hard to believe? O and another thing AA pays his help well and buys lunch....Boo YA


----------



## tree MDS

TreEmergencyB said:


> what style teeth are on that grinder?
> 
> BTW: AA is a good guy i know him personally, i worked for him as well, hes a good climber and a business man. He knows his stuff and has the 'toys' to get it done. So what if he bought a machine that you wouldnt? Think about a mower deck and a bagger on that thing, spotless clean up anyone? It might not lift the largest log or drag the most brush but it can do more that you and it dont get tired. If it breaks its not a comp claim. If hes happy with it and his crew is too who cares? Yes a mini wouldve been a better investment but there awfull limited too they only lift so high and reach so far. Had one at my last company and it took some time to load the truck full, and that was a one ton. Plus he is 64 and still doin his thing i know there is a couple here but how many of you really think your gonna be able to climb and run around at 64, dude is an athlete at that age. As for pulling the stuck skid out i belive it would do it ive seen some small stuff tow so big stuff, i thnk the bobcat op couldve walked himself out with the bucket but might not have had the skills for that. Wet ground on a slope i can see the bobcat just spinning tires hook it to the tractor and that gives it enough bite to move out, why is that so hard to believe? O and another thing AA pays his help well and buys lunch....Boo YA


 
Yeah, a bagger and a mowing deck.. sweet!

My old lady would love that rototiller for her garden too..


----------



## TreEmergencyB

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, a bagger and a mowing deck.. sweet!
> 
> My old lady would love that rototiller for her garden too..


 
hey i bet it would make nice for clean up, even a complementary cut for good measure, AA customers are extremly happy with his work, he is one of the only other tree companys in pittsburgh that got a service award from angies list, my company being the other. The fact that my company has 4chip trucks a bucket, crane 3 chippers 2 grinders and a spray rig, AA got a dump truck chipper and his van, doesnt matter what equipment you got its how you do the job.


----------



## tree MDS

TreEmergencyB said:


> hey i bet it would make nice for clean up, even a complementary cut for good measure, AA customers are extremly happy with his work, he is one of the only other tree companys in pittsburgh that got a service award from angies list, my company being the other. The fact that my company has 4chip trucks a bucket, crane 3 chippers 2 grinders and a spray rig, AA got a dump truck chipper and his van, doesnt matter what equipment you got its how you do the job.



Just goes to show you angies list is full of crap too.


----------



## treeman75

Taking my two boys to see the new cars movie today.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeClimber57 said:


> Looks a little weird to me..


 


Very weird. If that skidder is stuck it is because the operator is clueless, not just to get hung up, but to not be able to get out. No real operator will be fooled to believe that this unit is really stuck.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Just goes to show you angies list is full of crap too.


 
Yup, most of the customers that reviewed me on that thing ( all favorable reviews, mind you ) are the busy body, gotta gossip type. You know the ones, always bird dogging your operation because they have nothing better to do. Normally I just have to stand around and distract them so they don't bug the #### out of everybody trying to work. Very easy to sell how awesome your services are if you stand their talking the HO through every aspect of the operation, listening to their stories, pretending to give a #### about their ####ing dog/neighbor/whatever, basically kissing their ass the whole time.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

tree MDS said:


> Just goes to show you angies list is full of crap too.


 
How real customers posting real reviews? whats your problem anyway idk why everyone giving him crap he a guy just like you and me trying to make a living? whats wrong with that?


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreEmergencyB said:


> How real customers posting real reviews? whats your problem anyway idk why everyone giving him crap he a guy just like you and me trying to make a living? whats wrong with that?



The problem is he has no clue what he's doing, can't purchase the right equipment for the job, claims 40 years of experience, spews stupid #### out every time he opens his mouth, has jack for equipment and expertise and the loser is 64 years old. He has nothing of value to offer to any conversation on arboriculture unless you want to end up a 64 year old tree guy on a lawnmower. If that's your aspirations then by all means, the dude probably has some good advice for you. Take note. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Very weird. If that skidder is stuck it is because the operator is clueless, not just to get hung up, but to not be able to get out. No real operator will be fooled to believe that this unit is really stuck.


 
I didn't even find it believeable enough to bother arguing about. 

Besides, I thought the whole purpose of that studly lawn mower was it's supposed to be so turf friendly... now this old fruitloop is doing tractor pulls on the customer's lawn while the production crew films it?? 

I think AS should do a DNA test on this guy and FTA.. gotta be a connection there somewhere!


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Blakesmaster said:


> The problem is he has no clue what he's doing, can't purchase the right equipment for the job, claims 40 years of experience, spews stupid #### out every time he opens his mouth, has jack for equipment and expertise and the loser is 64 years old. He has nothing of value to offer to any conversation on arboriculture unless you want to end up a 64 year old tree guy on a lawnmower. If that's your aspirations then by all means, the dude probably has some good advice for you. Take note. lol


 
Have you ever seen him work? No you havnt, so just cause he bought the wrong machine means he has no clue what hes doing? Ah i c now, the machine makes him a bad climber i get it.....


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I didn't even find it believeable enough to bother arguing about.
> 
> Besides, I thought the whole purpose of that studly lawn mower was it's supposed to be so turf friendly... now this old fruitloop is doing tractor pulls on the customer's lawn while the production crew films it??
> 
> I think AS should do a DNA test on this guy and FTA.. gotta be a connection there somewhere!


 
Now that was funny tree MDS!


----------



## tree MDS

TreEmergencyB said:


> Have you ever seen him work? No you havnt, so just cause he bought the wrong machine means he has no clue what hes doing? Ah i c now, the machine makes him a bad climber i get it.....


 
I've seen the videos. Looks like a second year climber to me (at best). Either that or self taught from the internet.

The whole thing just reeks of pure, raw, hackness to me... I think that dude did alot of acid in the seventies too! just sayin'...


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreEmergencyB said:


> Have you ever seen him work? No you havnt, so just cause he bought the wrong machine means he has no clue what hes doing? Ah i c now, the machine makes him a bad climber i get it.....


 
I pretty much went through his whole video catalog several months ago when he started posting here. Constant misnaming of trees, ordering of a crane for a 20 ft arborvitae, not knowing what barber chair is, completely obviously staged videos among a ton of other bull####. He doesn't belong here. Like I said, he has nothing to offer anyone on this site. Those stupid enough to believe his idiotic crap and are only setting themselves up for failure. He does this site and the other professionals here a complete disservice. If I was just coming across this site for the first time and saw this dude's posts I would write off the entire site as a bull#### fairy-fest of idiots who don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. In order to maintain and improve this websites credibility jack asses like this need to be called out and told how straight up ####ing retarded they and their set ups are.


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> I've seen the videos. Looks like a second year climber to me (at best). Either that or self taught from the internet.
> 
> The whole thing just reeks of pure, raw, hackness to me... I think that dude did alot of acid in the seventies too! just sayin'...


 
Yeah, and lots of rock in the 80's. I love the no helmet no shirt on the prison tat'ed roper with a WAY outta control swing. Gotta be an out of work factory lifer who found out how to cash raid late in the game. How many wild things you think he's got in the garage?:yoyo:


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Blakesmaster said:


> . In order to maintain and improve this websites credibility jack asses like this need to be called out and told how straight up ####ing retarded they and their set ups are.


 
we got more armchair arborists here than real climbers IMO. Y everyone picks on AA is what i want to know, i seen his videos too some of them are questionable BUT i worked with him in person not a video or a chat on the net. Ive worked with some of the best climbers in pittsburgh, learned from some of the best. AA is not the best but by far he is not the worse, no insurance claims, no major F-ups. He runs a legit biz and performs quality work. In the end is that all that matters? Hes not out running with out insurance under bidding jobs and using craftsman chainsaws. As far as i know he doesnt hack trees for no reason and on the one job i was on he was pruning spikeless, hes not a hack.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nevermind. 

What's the biggest chunk of wood and estimated weight you guys have rigged onto a block? Mds, Prentice, MD, Vet, OD, Reg? Just curious. I was lucky enough to be able to just pop these big ####ers off into a hole on the ground but the green log weight chart tells me they were in the 2K the 3K range. 4 total came off before I could drop the spar. The WLL of my aluminum block is 2000kg ( 4400 lbs ) and my rope only 1500 lbs. Would have had to do a double block/ double porty set up in order to take them that size and I'd still be pushing the limits of my rigging which I don't like to do. Best option to buy heavier rope or just take 'em smaller? C'mon, who's #### is bigger? What's the heaviest piece you ever put on rigging. Bonus points if you have an accompanying pic.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Oh stop. I pull my 31k six wheel drive bucket out all the time with my four banger toyota and home depot yellow pull rope... nothings impossible on the internet. You should know that by now!


 
I did pull my bucket home loaded with chips and the 1230 with my dually when the ECBM module went at the gas station I was late for football practice with my son and needed to get home , that truck weighs 19K empty and with 3tons more on it in chips and the chipper , it was heavy but that 496 did it like it was made for it , true story


----------



## TreeClimber57

TreEmergencyB said:


> we got more armchair arborists here than real climbers IMO. Y everyone picks on AA is what i want to know, i seen his videos too some of them are questionable BUT i worked with him in person not a video or a chat on the net. Ive worked with some of the best climbers in pittsburgh, learned from some of the best. AA is not the best but by far he is not the worse, no insurance claims, no major F-ups. He runs a legit biz and performs quality work. In the end is that all that matters? Hes not out running with out insurance under bidding jobs and using craftsman chainsaws. As far as i know he doesnt hack trees for no reason and on the one job i was on he was pruning spikeless, hes not a hack.


 
Agreed.. we got more to complain about that somebody who does the job not the way we would; as long as it is not unsafe. 

We can coach any poster along, and recommend. But lets not ridicule too much, or be careful when we do. Sometimes, just sometimes what works for one would be totally unsuitable for another.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> What's the biggest chunk of wood and estimated weight you guys have rigged onto a block? Mds, Prentice, MD, Vet, OD, Reg? Just curious. I was lucky enough to be able to just pop these big ####ers off into a hole on the ground but the green log weight chart tells me they were in the 2K the 3K range. 4 total came off before I could drop the spar. The WLL of my aluminum block is 2000kg ( 4400 lbs ) and my rope only 1500 lbs. Would have had to do a double block/ double porty set up in order to take them that size and I'd still be pushing the limits of my rigging which I don't like to do. Best option to buy heavier rope or just take 'em smaller? C'mon, who's #### is bigger? What's the heaviest piece you ever put on rigging. Bonus points if you have an accompanying pic.


 
I have a cert. in practical rigging you could'nt possibly set up a double block correctly for them to share the shock load , that set up is for when the load is distributed between the 2 in a lowering scenario thats it , if its heavy enough you could set 4 blocks up and still blow one , or a rope ... There are guys that think that helps but there wrong , the best way to lower heavy is let them run and burn in bump them off the ground and slow them down with the rope .... for instance a 2000. lb piece being dropped 6ft weighs more than 8000.lbs when caught , and man that weighs 180 lbs dropped from 6 ft. weighs more that 700 lbs when caught in a harness ... That little bull rope ya got there may be able to stop you in a fall scenario, maybe


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> What's the biggest chunk of wood and estimated weight you guys have rigged onto a block? Mds, Prentice, MD, Vet, OD, Reg? Just curious. I was lucky enough to be able to just pop these big ####ers off into a hole on the ground but the green log weight chart tells me they were in the 2K the 3K range. 4 total came off before I could drop the spar. The WLL of my aluminum block is 2000kg ( 4400 lbs ) and my rope only 1500 lbs. Would have had to do a double block/ double porty set up in order to take them that size and I'd still be pushing the limits of my rigging which I don't like to do. Best option to buy heavier rope or just take 'em smaller? C'mon, who's #### is bigger? What's the heaviest piece you ever put on rigging. Bonus points if you have an accompanying pic.



I took a piece of dead elm that was probably in the 2-2800 lbs range once (was really pushing it though). You need the 6k cmi steel block and a 3/4 db for that #### though. Hard to tell from a pic, but I bet I could rope that piece safely with that setup. 

I'm not even gonna bother trying to post pics on this thing anymore. Every time I get it down, they switch it up again right after. It's retarded!


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> What's the biggest chunk of wood and estimated weight you guys have rigged onto a block? Mds, Prentice, MD, Vet, OD, Reg? Just curious. I was lucky enough to be able to just pop these big ####ers off into a hole on the ground but the green log weight chart tells me they were in the 2K the 3K range. 4 total came off before I could drop the spar. The WLL of my aluminum block is 2000kg ( 4400 lbs ) and my rope only 1500 lbs. Would have had to do a double block/ double porty set up in order to take them that size and I'd still be pushing the limits of my rigging which I don't like to do. Best option to buy heavier rope or just take 'em smaller? C'mon, who's #### is bigger? What's the heaviest piece you ever put on rigging. Bonus points if you have an accompanying pic.


 
Well, you gotta remember that when you drop them, the shock load is much higher than the weight of the actual wood itself. 

It really depends upon how far it drops before the rigging system catches up and stops fall and how it is rigged. Something that heavy, you should be letting it run; IMHO.

So while ghe green weight chart may say 2K, you may be hitting the rigging hardware with 5 or 10 times that load.

Also, do not overlook areas such as knots in your line, which will reduce the load capacity it can safely handle.

Check out software to help you here: Rigging Software v 1.0 : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


----------



## treeclimber101

The only reason why we get away with what we think is the safe working load is because the true rigging limit is almost triple what they actually put on the tag , buts that is for a single instant , once the rigging has reached that limit once it is trash and only working on borrowed time


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well, you gotta remember that when you drop them, the shock load is much higher than the weight of the actual wood itself.
> 
> It really depends upon how far it drops before the rigging system catches up and stops fall and how it is rigged.
> 
> So while ghe green weight chart may say 2K, you may be hitting the rigging hardware with 10 times that load.
> 
> Also, do not overlook areas such as knots in your line, which will reduce the load capacity it can safely handle.
> 
> Check out software to help you here: Rigging Software v 1.0 : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


 
And eye splice is the weakest part of any scenario, a choked or "turned " rope either steel or fiber reduces that safe working load by almost 70% .... The worst thing for rigging is dirt , there are more that 100k cutting edges in a single handful of dirt


----------



## TreeClimber57

treeclimber101 said:


> And eye splice is the weakest part of any scenario, a choked or "turned " rope either steel or fiber reduces that safe working load by almost 70% .... The worst thing for rigging is dirt , there are more that 100k cutting edges in a single handful of dirt


 
It does weaken that point. Not sure if it weakest point, depends upon setup. The pulley/block actually has double shock of rope as it is taking rope twice. As does the attachment point/sling that holds block in place.

The rope used is a factor, wll is an obvious one, stretch of rope, if it is wet or dry.. etc.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Bigger rope or smaller chunks, have roped whole trees out b4 but not in a 'negitive blocking' set up so no shock loading. Set a rope high in a nearby tree tie off the tree your taking down and cut er from the ground. Love doin that.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> What's the biggest chunk of wood and estimated weight you guys have rigged onto a block? Mds, Prentice, MD, Vet, OD, Reg? Just curious. I was lucky enough to be able to just pop these big ####ers off into a hole on the ground but the green log weight chart tells me they were in the 2K the 3K range. 4 total came off before I could drop the spar. The WLL of my aluminum block is 2000kg ( 4400 lbs ) and my rope only 1500 lbs. Would have had to do a double block/ double porty set up in order to take them that size and I'd still be pushing the limits of my rigging which I don't like to do. Best option to buy heavier rope or just take 'em smaller? C'mon, who's #### is bigger? What's the heaviest piece you ever put on rigging. Bonus points if you have an accompanying pic.


 
Here is another calculator to give some idea - it is pure physics without benefit of other things such as rope type, etc in the software. But gives some idea of forces involved for those who have never stopped to think about it.

Energy of falling object

Now you say 2-3K range, so will say 1100kg - which is 2420 lbs. 
Not sure how far you dropping.. but will suggest 2 metres. (your may be less but this gives example to use in calculator)

Now if (at bottom of this calculator) the distance travelled after impact is 0.1 metres then the impact force is 215,600 newtons. 
By increasing that distance to 0.5 metres the force drops to 43,120 newtons.
And increasint that same distance to 2 metres brings it down to 10,780 newtons.

Now 1 newton = 0.225 pounds force

So at 0.1 metres - one would have arond 100,000 lbf!! At 0.5 metres it drops to around 20,000 lbf and at 2 metres to less than 5,000 lbf. 
Still a lot of weight on the equipment.

Now this is not precise science for rigging; but gives some concept of the forces involved and the huge benefits of letting the load travel after impact. I am not certain how this travel distance relates to us letting load run, but I would think it would at least provide some of the conceptual benefits involved.


----------



## prentice110

I seldom use blocks. They take too long to tie + its one more failure point. When I have tho, maybe 2500lbs max. Im not in that big of a hurry working with big wood over other peeps property.


----------



## TreeAce

Ever cut ur own false crotch on some beefy chunks?? That chit will keep ur attention. Havent needed to do that in a long time thanks to block n loopie. I cant say I really miss it.


----------



## prentice110

TreeAce said:


> Ever cut ur own false crotch on some beefy chunks?? That chit will keep ur attention. Havent needed to do that in a long time thanks to block n loopie. I cant say I really miss it.


 
All the time. I dont like how they drop so far when you use a block.


----------



## TonyX3M

TreeClimber57 said:


> *Now 1 newton = 0.225 pounds force
> 
> So at 0.1 metres - one would have arond 100,000 lbf!! At 0.5 metres it drops to around 20,000 lbf and at 2 metres to less than 5,000 lbf. *
> Still a lot of weight on the equipment.
> 
> Thank God I dont have to worry about calculating all that - when I get my gear it is always marked how many newtons it can take, not just how much weigt - plus we use a metric system anyway, so it is a little easier for me:wink2:


----------



## TreeClimber57

TonyX3M said:


> TonyX3M said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now 1 newton = 0.225 pounds force
> 
> So at 0.1 metres - one would have arond 100,000 lbf!! At 0.5 metres it drops to around 20,000 lbf and at 2 metres to less than 5,000 lbf. *
> Still a lot of weight on the equipment.
> 
> Thank God I dont have to worry about calculating all that - when I get my gear it is always marked how many newtons it can take, not just how much weigt - plus we use a metric system anyway, so it is a little easier for me:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us actually calculate, other than in rough numbers in head. But good to review what calculators or formulas tell you once in a while to get appreciation for the loads and forces in play.
Click to expand...


----------



## teamtree

TreeClimber57 said:


> That machine actually has quite a few attachments; only question about stump grinder is - does that have any wider side to side swing? Seems awful narrow compared to what I am used to in a stump grinder. You should have been able to do that stump in a full swing, vs only maybe half of it. Now I did not watch whole video, so sorry if something changed at end.


 
Looks like that machine would be pretty limited to what it can do as far as stump grinding and loading wood. It looks like you would have a problem getting the stump cut deep enough with that machine. All in all it is a pretty cool machine. I would like to have one for other things but I will stick with my 852 on the stumps.


----------



## 046

here's a really cooool animated how to splice video by Grog
Eye Splice | How to tie the Eye Splice | Boating Knots

splices weaken rope by about 15%. what really weakens splice is if eye is big enough for a girth hitch. which weakens rope by about 50%. Girth Hitch | How to tie the Girth Hitch | Climbing Knots


----------



## tree md

Biggest I have negative blocked is in the 2500-3000 pound range. Been a while since I have had to block wood that big. The knots at the large branch unions is what usually make you have to go heavier than you like. I usually use the log chart to estimate how big I can go before I even do the job. I much prefer to tip tie and not shock load. If you can get a good rigging point to tip tie you can take some big honking pieces with a 3/4 bull rope.


----------



## Blakesmaster

While using 2 blocks may not allow you to split the load perfectly evenly it is going to offer some safeguard should one fail. 

I was using 5/8ths superbraid ( double braid ) for the rigging on the majority of this tree and the WLL is 1/10th the tensile of 15,000. 

Obviously letting it run is the best option but that doesn't always happen. 

I've cut false crotches before but I always cringe at the sharp bend radius and rough edges the rope is going over in that scenario though I hear ya about the amount of added drop and extra points of possible failure with blocks. 

Interesting to see some of the numbers and how quickly they add up once you put the piece in motion. 

I gotta look into getting another block or two, maybe the big steel one mds suggested or them fancy new ones by DMM...and a bull rope that is only used for these situations to avoid dirt and only used on blocks. 

Kinda sad how lightweight my rigging gear is when I actually look at the numbers. My biggest steel block that I bought brand new last year is made for 3/4 inch rope but only good for 4K lbs. Same for my 2 stainless steel ones. My little 5/8ths aluminum jobby can handle the most at 4400 lbs. And as heavy as my 5/8ths rope is it's kinda sad it's only rated to 1500 lbs. I know I've put a helluva lot more on it than that.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> new ones by DMM...



If you into heavy rigging, they make some nice blocks. Bite the pocket book a bit though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeClimber57 said:


> If you into heavy rigging, they make some nice blocks. Bite the pocket book a bit though.


 
Lol. No kidding. 

It's not something I do everyday so it would be a bit hard to justify their cost but in situations like this they'd be pretty tight. 

Just been thinking more about safer rigging as I almost lost a branch of this tree through the HO's house when a rigging point failed the previous day. Luckily the second one caught and I only brushed the siding but it was a tense moment I'd rather not repeat.


----------



## prentice110

I cut my false crotches like Im carving a bear! LOL!!! No sharp edges or bends, but thats just the old schooler in me


----------



## flushcut

prentice110 said:


> All the time. I dont like how they drop so far when you use a block.


 
But if you need to let it run using a block is so much better than natty crotching.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Working together in Harmony ...*

What a luxury today was! Three man crew, the Steiner and a Bobcat sharing the load and working together. 

To address the doubters: The Bobcat (worn tires, used to be a rental) slid into the landscaping because of the slope. Vince decided wisely to let it sit until I got back (I was dumping a load of huge logs). Had the Bobcat gone any further into the bushes there was a three foot drop right into the pool. Would any of you master skid steer operators here have chanced that little side trip?

On assessing the situation I put my 3 ton come-along (fiber rope) on the base of a neighbor's Pine tree and secured the Bobcat from any further slide into the landscaping (and pool), then I hitched the Steiner and gave enough of a pull to assist Vince in coming out of there. After that we kept the 'cat on level ground and the Steiner dragged the big stuff to it. Once all the big pieces were out the 'cat was banished to the road as the loaded weight was tearing up the turf too much. We didn't even bother to fire up the 'cat to load the smaller logs. We're real men, we just threw them in by hand.

















I bought the Steiner specifically for this job. Three more like it and it has paid for itself. Also made $200 cash for grinding out an averaged sized stump when the neighbor came out to ask us what we were tying the Bobcat to his Pine tree for. It's a snooty upscale neighborhood and they are all concerned about property lines and turf damage etc. I smoothed him out and got some extra cash for the effort to be nice.

Whatcha gonna do tomorrow? Here's mine:






Anybody got some good advice on how to get that one to land on the customer's property and not the neighbor's pool? Ben, why not take a day off and help me with this one? 07:00 at my house, lunch will be catered and a pool party onsite after work ...


----------



## tree md

Well, I'm doing two 3-4' DBH Oaks that were blown over in a tornado here... I was thinking a full day but my guy that is hauling it off says a half day with his skid steer. He told me to cut the trunks 12' 3" so they will load better... he's hauling all the big stuff and putting the rest to the curb for $250. He wants the firewood to sell...


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Aerial Arborist said:


> What a luxury today was! Three man crew, the Steiner and a Bobcat sharing the load and working together.
> 
> To address the doubters: The Bobcat (worn tires, used to be a rental) slid into the landscaping because of the slope. Vince decided wisely to let it sit until I got back (I was dumping a load of huge logs). Had the Bobcat gone any further into the bushes there was a three foot drop right into the pool. Would any of you master skid steer operators here have chanced that little side trip?
> 
> On assessing the situation I put my 3 ton come-along (fiber rope) on the base of a neighbor's Pine tree and secured the Bobcat from any further slide into the landscaping (and pool), then I hitched the Steiner and gave enough of a pull to assist Vince in coming out of there. After that we kept the 'cat on level ground and the Steiner dragged the big stuff to it. Once all the big pieces were out the 'cat was banished to the road as the loaded weight was tearing up the turf too much. We didn't even bother to fire up the 'cat to load the smaller logs. We're real men, we just threw them in by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Steiner specifically for this job. Three more like it and it has paid for itself. Also made $200 cash for grinding out an averaged sized stump when the neighbor came out to ask us what we were tying the Bobcat to his Pine tree for. It's a snooty upscale neighborhood and they are all concerned about property lines and turf damage etc. I smoothed him out and got some extra cash for the effort to be nice.
> 
> Whatcha gonna do tomorrow? Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got some good advice on how to get that one to land on the customer's property and not the neighbor's pool? Ben, why not take a day off and help me with this one? 07:00 at my house, lunch will be catered and a pool party onsite after work ...


 
Take the ####ty fence apart and drop it.
Towards the camera idk whats hiding behind that brush but it might fit


----------



## Slvrmple72

AA, take the weight off the backside and looks like you can just notch and drop with a mechanical advantage setup attached to an adjacent tree or your steroid loaded lawnmower ( sorry, had to type it! LOL)

Snapped my half inch samson stablebraid on a way too big chunk of Red Oak, 2k+ range, didnt snap the whoopie sling going through the block. Landed the chunk between the already trashed retaining wall ( other Red went swimming nearby and when it uprooted it took out the wall) and the trunk of the tree, sounded like a pistol shot. Customer was old Navy and in the front yard but came back when he heard it knowing it for what it was. Got a big job coming up where I am going to need a new rigging set from Wesspur for big wood, just need to fig how big? Like the kits they sell but may need to buy stuff to make my own. Maybe time my sorry ass learns how to post video.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Don't bother to pack a lunch for tomorrow...*



TreEmergencyB said:


> Take the ####ty fence apart and drop it.
> Towards the camera idk whats hiding behind that brush but it might fit



The fence is being replaced (and I might do it just to buy the post hole digger attachment!) so it can be dropped. The tree however looms over the neighbor's pool and would end up right in it if things go wrong. I've got to be creative on this one, but it's sure to be fun, call in sick today (it's tomorrow already?) and come join the fun. If you can make it you can come right to the job whenever you like, (don't miss lunch!) bring Buddy with you. Call me if you can and I'll give you the address.

Thanks for sticking up for me. Imagine those idiots don't believe I drive a Countach (real, not a kit car) to work! lol ~ There's more work for you whenever you want it, I can learn from you, and that's worth something to me.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Big Wood, Big Rope...*



Slvrmple72 said:


> AA, take the weight off the backside and looks like you can just notch and drop with a mechanical advantage setup attached to an adjacent tree or your steroid loaded lawnmower ( sorry, had to type it! LOL)
> 
> Snapped my half inch samson stablebraid ... I am going to need a new rigging set from Wesspur for big wood, just need to fig how big? Like the kits they sell but may need to buy stuff to make my own. Maybe time my sorry ass learns how to post video.


 
I'll have mucho photos and full video of what I end up doing. But your idea is a good one and will be part of the final drop. It's hard to show just how badly it leans over the pool but it will be apparent when you all see the photos and video.

I recently bought 150' of 19,500# test rigging line. (and a stainless Porta-Wrap to go with it). A ground guy cut 60' off of it (that got him fired) so now I've got a 60' and a 90' to work with. It's dynamic rope, so the stretch relieves the shock loading somewhat. I bought it because I also snapped half inch 9000# test rigging line recently (that ropeman got fired too).

I wish I was as good at tree work as I am with computers and video (I used to work for Apple, still have their stock and computers).


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


> The slope and soft turf did the skid steer in and I had to pull it out with the Steiner:
> 
> [video=youtube;C55SdWT2MAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C55SdWT2MAM[/video]



I didn't even bother to watch this video in the first place, but now I'm completely convinced this was a total waste of my time. I'm calling bs. Get out the boots. This is either total ignorance, or totally staged, or perhaps a wondrous synergetic bit of both. If there isn't anyone on the crew that can run it any better than that, perhaps you should take it back and stick to mowers and men. Furthermore, I'm even more so convinced now that the steiner garden rover has no business pulling anything over with any kind of safety, and it especially won't pull the wool over our eyes.

Now I can understand why you would get so geeked about this, you’ve been fighting buyer’s remorse like a midlife crisis and wearing the super Steiner patch ever since you committed to this machine. Seriously?? Give it up, you are just digging a deeper hole with all this hogwash. 






*What the what??* This pic right here is worth a thousand words. Stop the madness, just..please..stop. At first it was just funny, but now this whole circus is nothing more than an atrocity of ineptitude. I’m going to dub this photo: "of mowers and men" for you. It's really not like me to hack on a guy trying just to make his way through the industry, but this is embarrassing.

When you post crap de la crap like this in a pro section you're just begging for it. It's nothing personal, if you were showcasing the unit with the granny bucket to forward wood over turf, fine, funny, but fine. However, I'm not sure who you are trying to convince more with these shenanigans, us or you and your crew, but I can tell you for sure who isn’t buying it.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> I cut my false crotches like Im carving a bear! LOL!!! No sharp edges or bends, but thats just the old schooler in me


 
Weren't you the one making fun of the taughtline? 

I can see carving a false crotch for a butt line occaisionally, that we do. What you talking pure caveman though!


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Weren't you the one making fun of the taughtline?
> 
> I can see carving a false crotch for a butt line occaisionally, that we do. What you talking pure caveman though!


 
I was wondering who was going to bite on that one!


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> I didn't even bother to watch this video in the first place, but now I'm completely convinced this was a total waste of my time. I'm calling bs. Get out the boots. This is either total ignorance, or totally staged, or perhaps a wondrous synergetic bit of both. If there isn't anyone on the crew that can run it any better than that, perhaps you should take it back and stick to mowers and men. Furthermore, I'm even more so convinced now that the steiner garden rover has no business pulling anything over with any kind of safety, and it especially won't pull the wool over our eyes.
> 
> Now I can understand why you would get so geeked about this, you’ve been fighting buyer’s remorse like a midlife crisis and wearing the super Steiner patch ever since you committed to this machine. Seriously?? Give it up, you are just digging a deeper hole with all this hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What the what??* This pic right here is worth a thousand words. Stop the madness, just..please..stop. At first it was just funny, but now this whole circus is nothing more than an atrocity of ineptitude. I’m going to dub this photo: "of mowers and men" for you. It's really not like me to hack on a guy trying just to make his way through the industry, but this is embarrassing.
> 
> When you post crap de la crap like this in a pro section you're just begging for it. It's nothing personal, if you were showcasing the unit with the granny bucket to forward wood over turf, fine, funny, but fine. However, I'm not sure who you are trying to convince more with these shenanigans, us or you and your crew, but I can tell you for sure who isn’t buying it.


 Lol My skid has been on worse than that slope with no rops and bald tires. AA I have to agree here, fess up this pull out was not necessary and who put it there what were they doing in that spot? You mentioned the skid tearing up turf but dragging logs don't? I will say, it seems you did a good job getting it down but I would have that whole tree cleaned up in two hours with my skid and its 30 plus years old. I will say the whole thing is entertaining though


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> I cut my false crotches like Im carving a bear! LOL!!! No sharp edges or bends, but thats just the old schooler in me


 
Cut a false crotch? Cut A False Crotch!? CUT A FALSE CROTCH !!!!! ????? :bang:




:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol My skid has been on worse than that slope with no rops and bald tires. AA I have to agree here, fess up this pull out was not necessary and who put it there what were they doing in that spot? You mentioned the skid tearing up turf but dragging logs don't? I will say, it seems you did a good job getting it down but I would have that whole tree cleaned up in two hours with my skid and its 30 plus years old. I will say the whole thing is entertaining though


 
Drag a log across the lawn while the loader is right there? Drag A Log Across The Lawn While The Loader Is Right There!!??? DRAG A LOG ACROSS THE LAWN WHILE THE LOADER IS RIGHT THERE!!!! ???:bang::bang::bang:


Really I thought you was just woods mowing and pullin little trees with that.


----------



## no tree to big

dosn't the mower have a bucket on it? soooo why are you dragging the "big wood" across the customers lawn? did the big wood prove to be to big even though thats a small azz piece? maybe you just need to hire some young groundies to do the hard work... and I think I could drag that piece to the skid with the lawn tractor I bought of craigslist for $350 just sayin

I guess the tractor did what you said it would didn't tear up the lawn one bit but the 400 pound piece of wood behind the tractor I think thats a different story


----------



## tree md

DId my job in 7 hours today... Actually I was done at 12:30 but everyone took lunch, dumped a load and the rest of the afternoon was watching the skid steer sling 10 and 12 foot logs around. No lawn mower work there... We cleaned a good half acre lot out with a New Holland C150 in a matter of a couple of hours. 2 3' DBH Red Oaks and 1 26-28" DBH Oak that were blown over and sprawled all over the lot. Took two loads of the biggest logs out. That skid steer made short work of it... I walked away with 2 G's for about 3 and a half hours work on my part... I'll take that all day long.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Red oak today, surrounded by wires choked actually no dz plus we had the bucket in the yard. Slow day had 5 guys for a 3 guy tree, played with my phone and took some pics figured i post a cpl. Killed a sassafras too but their not worthy of pictures.....stinky SOBS.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

cpl more for fun


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> You mentioned the skid tearing up turf



Well, I take my skid on lawns all the time; and have yet to tear up turf with it. Granted you have to be gentle when hard cornering; straight going can be full speed. But can not turn in own length .. you know that and drive accordingly. Little practice and you can go across turf with no issue and not leave hardly any indication you have been there - unless it is soft and sinks a bit.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreEmergencyB said:


> cpl more for fun


 
Top pic guy with hands in pockets, bottom pic guy with hands on side wtf man


----------



## TreEmergencyB

ropensaddle said:


> Top pic guy with hands in pockets, bottom pic guy with hands on side wtf man


 
it was a real slow day man i was falling asleep. Boss man in VA picking up a new truck and we all got sent out on one job. LOTS of wires and a row of hedges to deal with lots of ropeing smallish stuff. All bucket work so it was easy day.

Edit: i dont see hands in pockets though i think he hiping again in the top pick. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well, I take my skid on lawns all the time; and have yet to tear up turf with it. Granted you have to be gentle when hard cornering; straight going can be full speed. But can not turn in own length .. you know that and drive accordingly. Little practice and you can go across turf with no issue and not leave hardly any indication you have been there - unless it is soft and sinks a bit.


 
Yup and lay down plywood to turn on if necessary. My old skid don't weigh half of what the big skids do but still lifts 1k to full height its too small for huge clearing projects but I have access to a good case skid!


----------



## ropensaddle

TreEmergencyB said:


> it was a real slow day man i was falling asleep. Boss man in VA picking up a new truck and we all got sent out on one job. LOTS of wires and a row of hedges to deal with lots of ropeing smallish stuff. All bucket work so it was easy day.
> 
> Edit: i dont see hands in pockets though i think he hiping again in the top pick. lol


 
Tell him rope said to get busy lol


----------



## ropensaddle

TreEmergencyB said:


> Red oak today, surrounded by wires choked actually no dz plus we had the bucket in the yard. Slow day had 5 guys for a 3 guy tree, played with my phone and took some pics figured i post a cpl. Killed a sassafras too but their not worthy of pictures.....stinky SOBS.


 
And tell orange hat its on backardsoke: Is that a squirrel on his back?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> DId my job in 7 hours today... Actually I was done at 12:30 but everyone took lunch, dumped a load and the rest of the afternoon was watching the skid steer sling 10 and 12 foot logs around. No lawn mower work there... We cleaned a good half acre lot out with a New Holland C150 in a matter of a couple of hours. 2 3' DBH Red Oaks and 1 26-28" DBH Oak that were blown over and sprawled all over the lot. Took two loads of the biggest logs out. That skid steer made short work of it... I walked away with 2 G's for about 3 and a half hours work on my part... I'll take that all day long.


 
Way to go MD, When I grow up, I wanna be like you!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

You'll always be a company man Jeffy... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree md

Oh yea, Dropping another one tomorrow for a repeat customer. Great guy, he referred me to his son in law last weekend. Pretty good pine, around 28". Right between two houses and within two inches of his little side deck. I can drop it towards the street where he wants me to put the debris. I can do it in a half day... I'll make more on that one than I used to make working for the man all week... Even with giving him the preferred client price.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Way to go MD, When I grow up, I wanna be like you!
> Jeff


 
Wtf you used to want to be me lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Wtf you used to want to be me lol


 
I am soo confused!!
Je:msp_w00t:ff


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> Cut a false crotch? Cut A False Crotch!? CUT A FALSE CROTCH !!!!! ????? :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:


 
LOL BENDAN!!!! @Treemergancy, Now thats my kinda tree! When was the last time you owners out there walked off the job? Got to do it today, totaly justified. Guy was such a cheap ass off the boat Greek, started demanding we drop the price cuz of this and that. He was a pita at the estimate, had a feeling he was gonna be trouble. The look on his face when we walked was price less. We must of been the lowest bidder cuz he was all but on his hands and knees begging us to stay when he figured out we were leaving. Looked at him and said, 'I got 3 grand waiting for me today, if I stay here I have 2. F U!!!' and left. Greeks are worse than Jews.


----------



## treeman82

Climbed a red oak for a friend today while he ran the bucket and grounded with his guys. Tree was bid for 1 1/2 days with 4 guys and a bucket truck... had it brushed out by lunch with only a couple blocks of wood and the spar to pull over. I was out of there by around 2:30, they had maybe another 20 min after I left. Met with a client in the afternoon who wanted me to look at some work. 3 oak trees to just put on the ground. I said F it, you go the money? Can I do it now? Sure. Banged it out in under 2 hrs with BS'ing, walked out money in hand. Looked at another job tonight, guy called up "I have a weekend house..." Found the mailbox, but that was about it. House is a DUMP. Neighbors coming over "there are animals living in that house." said F this, tarp on the roof for several years... took off hoping not to have to deal with it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Pool Tree Two ~ Time Lapse Video ...*

Here we have for all you wonderful, kind and helpful people here a time lapse video of my day's work today. Nothing I'm sure all of you have done dozens, if not hundreds of times, and much better than my poor efforts. Still, although quite a hack by your high standards, the tree went down without damage or injury, except perhaps the millions of Carpenter Ants that infested it. The Little Tractor that Could performed well pulling when needed and hauling brush the 100 yards or so to the chipper.

[video=youtube;MmM98L_hQm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmM98L_hQm0[/video]


----------



## mr. holden wood

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here we have for all you wonderful, kind and helpful people here a time lapse video of my day's work today. Nothing I'm sure all of you have done dozens, if not hundreds of times, and much better than my poor efforts. Still, although quite a hack by your high standards, the tree went down without damage or injury, except perhaps the millions of Carpenter Ants that infested it. The Little Tractor that Could performed well pulling when needed and hauling brush the 100 yards or so to the chipper.
> 
> [video=youtube;MmM98L_hQm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmM98L_hQm0[/video]


 
NIce vid and descent work. It does remind me though of how many climbers approach a removal with no plan. You started out taking little pieces and then moved on to dropping larger pieces all with the same lz. When I climb a removal, I look over the tree before I even put on my climbing gear. Once in the tree I maintain that largest cuts possible the entire way through the removal. A lot of your vids seem to showcase random cuts throughout the remvoval. Less cuts save time and will add years to your saws etc......
Another piece of advice, insist that all your gm's wear hard hats. If not for a hard hat I would have watched a g.m die not less then ten feet in front of me a few months back. Keep those vids coming aa, interesting to see how people are getting it done out there.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> LOL BENDAN!!!! @Treemergancy, Now thats my kinda tree! When was the last time you owners out there walked off the job? Got to do it today, totaly justified. Guy was such a cheap ass off the boat Greek, started demanding we drop the price cuz of this and that. He was a pita at the estimate, had a feeling he was gonna be trouble. The look on his face when we walked was price less. We must of been the lowest bidder cuz he was all but on his hands and knees begging us to stay when he figured out we were leaving. Looked at him and said, 'I got 3 grand waiting for me today, if I stay here I have 2. F U!!!' and left. Greeks are worse than Jews.


 
I know them Greeks are some ####ed up people and us Jews ain't no better. We really will Jew you down. That's why they call us Jews. What is really bad are the Grews and the griggers not to mention all these pasty chubby white mother####ers in my way.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> NIce vid and descent work. It does remind me though of how many climbers approach a removal with no plan. You started out taking little pieces and then moved on to dropping larger pieces all with the same lz. When I climb a removal, I look over the tree before I even put on my climbing gear. Once in the tree I maintain that largest cuts possible the entire way through the removal. A lot of your vids seem to showcase random cuts throughout the remvoval. Less cuts save time and will add years to your saws etc......
> Another piece of advice, insist that all your gm's wear hard hats. If not for a hard hat I would have watched a g.m die not less then ten feet in front of me a few months back. Keep those vids coming aa, interesting to see how people are getting it done out there.


 
You just keep taking notes, and maybe one day when you 63 or so, you can own the big iron like AA...... just imagine the S-10 and load handler toting that roided up lawn bad dog around town!!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Jack offs ...*



mr. holden wood said:


> NIce vid and descent work... many climbers approach a removal with no plan. You started out taking little pieces and then moved on to dropping larger pieces all with the same lz. When I climb a removal, I look over the tree before I even put on my climbing gear...



Thank you for the thoughtful critique of my work Mr. Wood. I couldn't agree more. The first climber was my Nephew, John Boy. He started the tree on the easy side. I think the small stuff was getting it out of the way for the bigger drops to come. That's what I do as well, clearing the suckers out to see the work and gain access to the real meat. I looked that tree over for three days to develop a plan for it's removal before I ever climbed it. I bought that low profile floor jack specifically for that tree. I've used bottle jacks like that before but thought the floor jack would give me more leverage on it. That, and a 3 ton rope wench did the trick, but I should have set a pulley as was suggested earlier.

Oh yes, and a "Fug Yu" to all who ridicule my lawn tractor. The Steiner has been a great investment for me so far and I'll use it on 90% of my jobs. The assist to get it out was not staged, it really happened, and the Bobcat started wearing big ruts in the soft wet turf, even though we tried to straight line it as much as we could. Thanks to Rope for the plywood sheets idea, it's a great solution to a skid steer's main problem for the kind of work I do. I'll take the heat from the @ssholes here (and there are many) for the few gems of practical wisdom that the real tree men have to offer. Thanks for the tips. I'm here to learn from people like you, who actually do the work, not the @sshats who get drunk and vent their frustrations on people, who unlike them, actually climb trees and get work done.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here we have for all you wonderful, kind and helpful people here a time lapse video of my day's work today. Nothing I'm sure all of you have done dozens, if not hundreds of times, and much better than my poor efforts. Still, although quite a hack by your high standards, the tree went down without damage or injury, except perhaps the millions of Carpenter Ants that infested it. The Little Tractor that Could performed well pulling when needed and hauling brush the 100 yards or so to the chipper.
> 
> [video=youtube;MmM98L_hQm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmM98L_hQm0[/video]


 
Thousands if not millions of times accept for the mower, we had to do it by hand and back then would of appreciated a golf cart even. I ask aa did you grind that stump? If so a vid of it grinding a big stump would be interesting. Also wtf with the jack lol Ive never used a floor jack but I have a 20 ton winch and pulleys so I know which way the spar is going. I use the skid pulling many trees over. The big limb that hit the fence is that fence coming out? Anyway you got r done


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm 64 now, give me credit for that, every year counts at my age...*



tree MDS said:


> You just keep taking notes, and maybe one day when you 63 or so, you can own the big iron like AA...... just imagine the S-10 and load handler toting that roided up lawn bad dog around town!!



I bought the S-10 for John Boy so he could get to work now that he's out of jail, it's his truck, and no way would I hitch my aluminum tandem axle flatbed trailer to it with my tractor on it unless it was to position it on site. I just bought a Chevy Colorado to pull the tractor around with. I gave it to my wife (seen in the video) as a birthday present. She wanted a yellow VW bug, but we all have to make sacrifices for the business I am building from scratch here. I wish I would have started it at forty instead of sixty.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Thousands if not millions of times accept for the mower, we had to do it by hand and back then would of appreciated a golf cart even. I ask aa did you grind that stump? If so a vid of it grinding a big stump would be interesting. Also wtf with the jack lol Ive never used a floor jack but I have a 20 ton winch and pulleys so I know which way the spar is going. I use the skid pulling many trees over. The big limb that hit the fence is that fence coming out? Anyway you got r done


 
Oh hell you wanna laugh here lol its my other forwarder and at times is still used 







Btw the boy had hard hat on the entire job except the last little clean up and I wanted it on then


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here is my previous forwarder ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Oh hell you wanna laugh here lol its my other forwarder and at times is still used
> ... Btw the boy had hard hat on the entire job except the last little clean up and I wanted it on then



I can't even get JohnBoy to wear the DOT, OSHA, FBI, NAACP, ect... approved and certified shirt I just bought him that day. But I doinsist on a helmet (I bought it for him) when near the machines or under the tree I'm dropping from.

Here we're having a Confrontation / Conference / Pep Talk on the turf, something I'd like to have with a few of the posters here.









OH yeah, check out the indentations in the turf the 'cat was already making. It got worst until I sent it to the curb.


----------



## Jumper

Another day in the job search...was looking out the window of the main floor of the downtown library when facebook friend Paul and his to be companion dog rolled by, so went out to say hi and ended up having lunch with them in Churchill Square....the only reason Paul got Achilles is he is a chick magnet me thinks.....

After lunch went back to the same spot to continue internet work, and someone got stabbed about three feet from where I was sitting just through the plate glass window....talk about a ring side seat. Cops, fire dept, EMT and Channel 5 CBC News all decended on the square and the punk was cuffed and taken away. The guy who was stabbed could not have been in that rough shape as he was yelling at the punk as he was rolled onto the amb. Street people.


----------



## ropensaddle

Just got back from laying down a whopper 100' pine around 34" dbh right before the storm lol. Im wet

I laid it down about ten feet from the chipper lol I hate to drag brush far!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful critique of my work Mr. Wood. I couldn't agree more. The first climber was my Nephew, John Boy. He started the tree on the easy side. I think the small stuff was getting it out of the way for the bigger drops to come. That's what I do as well, clearing the suckers out to see the work and gain access to the real meat. I looked that tree over for three days to develop a plan for it's removal before I ever climbed it. I bought that low profile floor jack specifically for that tree. I've used bottle jacks like that before but thought the floor jack would give me more leverage on it. That, and a 3 ton rope wench did the trick, but I should have set a pulley as was suggested earlier.
> 
> Oh yes, and a "Fug Yu" to all who ridicule my lawn tractor. The Steiner has been a great investment for me so far and I'll use it on 90% of my jobs. The assist to get it out was not staged, it really happened, and the Bobcat started wearing big ruts in the soft wet turf, even though we tried to straight line it as much as we could. Thanks to Rope for the plywood sheets idea, it's a great solution to a skid steer's main problem for the kind of work I do. I'll take the heat from the @ssholes here (and there are many) for the few gems of practical wisdom that the real tree men have to offer. Thanks for the tips. I'm here to learn from people like you, who actually do the work, not the @sshats who get drunk and vent their frustrations on people, who unlike them, actually climb trees and get work done.


 
Ah yes AA, everyone's wrong about the granny mobile but you, in your honor and devoted distain for the round table critiques I shall dub it the "The Fuggy Truggy that could....mow the lawn," we'll call it "Fug Tru" for short, it's simply not a great investment for tree work, but you're stuck with it now, so you have to fake and fight for it. What a pity. The skidder incident is either a complete hoax or you're a complete tard, which is it? Did it "really" happen, or did you "really" want it to happen...on video? All the same, I guess it "really" doesn't matter, does it? The answer remains the same. And what was with the draggin of the baby wood all about, you've failed to explain that phenomenon to us. That's flat out treetarded if I've ever seen it.

You looked a tree over for three days to develop a plan for removal? Seriously?? At this rate, I'm trying to understand where you get the time and energy to plague this site with the constant bombardment of lame videos you produce of you, Fug Tru, and the band, if you're so busy. My honest advice is that you get in touch with a man from tulsa, ok. named Paul Nosack, he'll show you the real way to develop an outlet for the constant flow of nefarious tree removal videos. Perhaps you two could even team up. Either way, give us a break.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Just got back from laying down a whopper 100' pine around 34" dbh right before the storm lol. Im wet
> 
> I laid it down about ten feet from the chipper lol I hate to drag brush far!


 
I got a 110 foot bean pole 13" dbh to fall in a tight spot on that job tomorrow I could climb it but there is a nice Japanese maple right below it and really dropping it will be better anyway less time and labor It is in between two homes though :jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> NIce vid and descent work. It does remind me though of how many climbers approach a removal with no plan. You started out taking little pieces and then moved on to dropping larger pieces all with the same lz. When I climb a removal, I look over the tree before I even put on my climbing gear. Once in the tree I maintain that largest cuts possible the entire way through the removal. A lot of your vids seem to showcase random cuts throughout the remvoval. Less cuts save time and will add years to your saws etc......
> Another piece of advice, insist that all your gm's wear hard hats. If not for a hard hat I would have watched a g.m die not less then ten feet in front of me a few months back. Keep those vids coming aa, interesting to see how people are getting it done out there.


 
Wah wah wah wah, the older ya get the smaller you cut stuff. I remember some crazy cuts I did in the past 20" diameter tops etc. I had an extreme moment about ten years ago from a shock load that my spurs went above my head and I racked myself on the spar. Ive been cutting smaller every since, you dont heal as fast at 48! I can't be on the ground and in the tree is the problem, getting groundies that have a clue is pointless as they don't, unless they have climbed a good many years.


----------



## prentice110

I here ya on that Rope. March 2010 I limb hitched a big ol chunk of Red Oak on a huge log and it blasted me up on top of it. Scary. In theory, it could have flipped me over the log completely, causing a long and deadly fall. I have that tree on vid, but not that cut. We rarely get action moment vids, cuz were to busy kicking ass. Big ? for you guys. Ive been having major issuses with my arm and shoulder lately. Anyone ever had a torn rotor cuff? Im too poor to go to the doctor and I dont have insurance. Sometimes it hurts so bad I cant lift my arm up, and the pain moves from the socket to about 5 inches down my arm. Any ideas?


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> I here ya on that Rope. March 2010 I limb hitched a big ol chunk of Red Oak on a huge log and it blasted me up on top of it. Scary. In theory, it could have flipped me over the log completely, causing a long and deadly fall. I have that tree on vid, but not that cut. We rarely get action moment vids, cuz were to busy kicking ass. Big ? for you guys. Ive been having major issuses with my arm and shoulder lately. Anyone ever had a torn rotor cuff? Im too poor to go to the doctor and I dont have insurance. Sometimes it hurts so bad I cant lift my arm up, and the pain moves from the socket to about 5 inches down my arm. Any ideas?


 
In 95 I smashed my left shoulder broke both collar bones,dislocated and hyextended right shoulder,broke a rib and punctured a lung,hairline fracture in vertebrae and was shocked back into this world! I live in pain, I will resist the knife as long as possible one because I can't afford the surgery and two because once they start cutting on you it never seems to end!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> Ive been having major issuses with my arm and shoulder lately. Anyone ever had a torn rotor cuff? Im too poor to go to the doctor and I dont have insurance. Sometimes it hurts so bad I cant lift my arm up, and the pain moves from the socket to about 5 inches down my arm. Any ideas?


 
Sounds like what I experienced a couple of years ago swinging the hydra saw all day. I slowed down a bit, stopped reaching so much for a while, and started taking a regimen of anti-inflammation supplements. Didn't take long to heal up on the go. And thankfully I did, doesn't matter how much money I have, they aren't cutting on me. Rope's right, it never ends, and that is by design imho.


My idea is to go see a good chiro with a sports or performance background or focus, especially if they lean towards natural medicine. You can afford that. In the line of equipment, you are the ultimate machine and you need maintenance same as anything else. Good maintenance with inputs we are actually wired for. Time heals and it sounds like you need a break before you break. I run a decent diet, and some natural anti-inflammatory supplements including turmeric, sometimes labeled as curcumin. I take the Jarrow brand curcumin 95. I also take New Chapter's zyflamend. It helps with inflammation, joint function, and normal cell growth. Works for me.


----------



## 046

you really need to go see a doctor ... they can do a steroid injection deep into trouble area to help with healing without surgery. but if you've got internal tears ... sorry, surgery is the only thing that will fix it. 

anti inflammatory like aspirin and ibuprofen is what your aching muscles need to recover. 
also if your muscles are knotted up beyond a certain point, it takes muscle relaxant like Flexeril (cyclobenzaprine) be completely down when taking first time. as it effects each person differently. don't be doing anything dangerous, until you figure what dosage does what. 

here's an effective way to deliver anti-inflammatory locally. find a topical cream containing aspirin (Aspercream) then find a tube of Hydrocortisone 1% cream. both are available over the counter. 

apply both creams same time to affected areas. don't expect miracles, but hopefully you will be surprised at how this aids in healing. hopefully your joints/muscles gets to feeling better. 

note hydrocortisone 1% cream is a form of steroid, so it can be overdone. combined with aspercream it also does an excellent job for arthritic joints. 

disclaimer: use the above information at your own risk .. not responsible for anything
best to go see a doctor first ... 



prentice110 said:


> I here ya on that Rope. March 2010 I limb hitched a big ol chunk of Red Oak on a huge log and it blasted me up on top of it. Scary. In theory, it could have flipped me over the log completely, causing a long and deadly fall. I have that tree on vid, but not that cut. We rarely get action moment vids, cuz were to busy kicking ass. Big ? for you guys. Ive been having major issuses with my arm and shoulder lately. Anyone ever had a torn rotor cuff? Im too poor to go to the doctor and I dont have insurance. Sometimes it hurts so bad I cant lift my arm up, and the pain moves from the socket to about 5 inches down my arm. Any ideas?


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> I got a 110 foot bean pole 13" dbh to fall in a tight spot on that job tomorrow I could climb it but there is a nice Japanese maple right below it and really dropping it will be better anyway less time and labor It is in between two homes though :jawdrop:


 
It almost sounds like we are on the exact same job only mine is 28-30" DBH. I've got a small ornamental under it that I have tied back to clear somewhat of a lowering zone. I got 48' to the street so I am brushing it out first and laying the brush out in the drop zone for the pole as to cushion the impact and minimize ground damage. I thought about dropping the whole thing but don't want to take a chance of cracking a large concrete curbed area over a street drain that is right where I need to drop it. I'm just gonna brush it out, block 2 or 3 pieces and cut it about 8' off the ground. It's a little tricky but I've got a good 10' in between the houses to drop it. If I can't make that one I need to get out of the game... Would have had it done today but the bottom fell out after I had lowered about 6 limbs. I can handle a little rain, it's the lightening that gets me...

Prentice: 

I had the same chronic pain in my shoulder about 10 years ago. A friend of mine at that time was a massage therapist and gave me a series of exercises to do for rotator cuff injury. First of all I knew my pain was from years of 1 arming big saws. I quit doing that and started working at better positioning before I made my cuts. When I stopped doing that and did the exercises my friend told me to do my shoulder gradually healed. It used to hurt me to do anything repetitive with my right arm... Painting, anything like that just killed me. Now I can do anything with it and haven't had any chronic pain in around 9 or 10 years.


----------



## flushcut

prentice110 said:


> I here ya on that Rope. March 2010 I limb hitched a big ol chunk of Red Oak on a huge log and it blasted me up on top of it. Scary. In theory, it could have flipped me over the log completely, causing a long and deadly fall. I have that tree on vid, but not that cut. We rarely get action moment vids, cuz were to busy kicking ass. Big ? for you guys. Ive been having major issuses with my arm and shoulder lately. Anyone ever had a torn rotor cuff? Im too poor to go to the doctor and I dont have insurance. Sometimes it hurts so bad I cant lift my arm up, and the pain moves from the socket to about 5 inches down my arm. Any ideas?


 
Go to the doctor.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> once they start cutting on you it never seems to end!


 
And many are never quite the same again..


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> Wah wah wah wah, the older ya get the smaller you cut stuff. I remember some crazy cuts I did in the past 20" diameter tops etc. I had an extreme moment about ten years ago from a shock load that my spurs went above my head and I racked myself on the spar. Ive been cutting smaller every since, you dont heal as fast at 48! I can't be on the ground and in the tree is the problem, getting groundies that have a clue is pointless as they don't, unless they have climbed a good many years.


 
Not true, I see old azz guys go huge they just know when to do it. Shock load pieces and you'll always get a rattled. Some day you'll get buddy hopefully soon ,you don't have alot of time.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Aerial Arborist said:


> I bought that low profile floor jack specifically for that tree. I've used bottle jacks like that before but thought the floor jack would give me more leverage on it..



I have to go and watch vid again, what was jack used for?



Aerial Arborist said:


> Oh yes, and a "Fug Yu" to all who ridicule my lawn tractor. The Steiner has been a great investment for me so far and I'll use it on 90% of my jobs.



Actually - for some jobs the tractor does seem to fill a hole. Certainally is light and small. Although a small Bobcat would likley fit same bill -- but small Bobcat would not have grinder, etc.

It likely has some downsides (as do all pieces of equipment - not one perfect out there). But on the upside, seems to fill you need for now. You know what.. that is what counts. Fits the need, is afordable and pays for itself. Do you need something bigger; likely for some work. But that will come in time as this earns you some money. You said guys loved it.. that is what matters. Get work done, make money, keep guys happy.




Aerial Arborist said:


> The assist to get it out was not staged, it really happened, and the Bobcat started wearing big ruts in the soft wet turf, even though we tried to straight line it as much as we could.



Hey, I can not argue, you were there. As for wearing ruts; it can do that. Weighs over 3 tons. If soft and wet enough going to leave some tracks. That is same for any heavy equipment, which is one area your tractor can do better.



Aerial Arborist said:


> Thanks to Rope for the plywood sheets idea, it's a great solution to a skid steer's main problem for the kind of work I do.



That trick is good.. keep in back pocket. Works for truck, chipper, etc. Anything you want on grass without making mess.


Roll with the punches, and hang on.. Most guys here are good hearted and mean well. But a lot of jabs thrown as well. Get thick skin.. you need it here


----------



## deevo

prentice110 said:


> I here ya on that Rope. March 2010 I limb hitched a big ol chunk of Red Oak on a huge log and it blasted me up on top of it. Scary. In theory, it could have flipped me over the log completely, causing a long and deadly fall. I have that tree on vid, but not that cut. We rarely get action moment vids, cuz were to busy kicking ass. Big ? for you guys. Ive been having major issuses with my arm and shoulder lately. Anyone ever had a torn rotor cuff? Im too poor to go to the doctor and I dont have insurance. Sometimes it hurts so bad I cant lift my arm up, and the pain moves from the socket to about 5 inches down my arm. Any ideas?


 
That's not good, I am so grateful of our health care system here in Canada, we can just walk into any hospital, clinic etc, get done whats needed, and it's covered. I thought Obama was matching your health care system to something similiar to ours here? Yeah tree work does beat you up, but hey you still feel good at the end of the day knowing that you earned your money!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Bigus Termitius said:


> Ah yes AA, everyone's wrong about the granny mobile but you, in your honor and devoted distain for the round table critiques I shall dub it the "The Fuggy Truggy that could....mow the lawn," we'll call it "Fug Tru" for short, it's simply not a great investment for tree work, but you're stuck with it now, so you have to fake and fight for it. What a pity. The skidder incident is either a complete hoax or you're a complete tard, which is it? Did it "really" happen, or did you "really" want it to happen...on video? All the same, I guess it "really" doesn't matter, does it? The answer remains the same. And what was with the draggin of the baby wood all about, you've failed to explain that phenomenon to us. That's flat out treetarded if I've ever seen it.
> 
> You looked a tree over for three days to develop a plan for removal? Seriously?? At this rate, I'm trying to understand where you get the time and energy to plague this site with the constant bombardment of lame videos you produce of you, Fug Tru, and the band, if you're so busy. My honest advice is that you get in touch with a man from tulsa, ok. named Paul Nosack, he'll show you the real way to develop an outlet for the constant flow of nefarious tree removal videos. Perhaps you two could even team up. Either way, give us a break.


 


C'mon bigus ,your just jelous that even if you sold all that crap you list in the bottom left you'd still be short 5g's on buying double a's garden tractor.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Not true, I see old azz guys go huge they just know when to do it. Shock load pieces and you'll always get a rattled. Some day you'll get buddy hopefully soon ,you don't have alot of time.


 
I go huge at times but you said everytime and in the tree, most of the serious accidents I have seen in my 30 years of pro tree work has been from cutting too large of piece. I was cutting and swinging out 30" by 25 foot logs in the eighties I was a young cocky #### much like yourself. Now days I don't have nothing to prove and I run my own show, if you survive through the next ten years maybe you'll start to see. It don't mean nothing if you was the fastest gun in the west for ten years then died because what truely matters is going home safe.


----------



## arborpros

prentice110 said:


> I here ya on that Rope. March 2010 I limb hitched a big ol chunk of Red Oak on a huge log and it blasted me up on top of it. Scary. In theory, it could have flipped me over the log completely, causing a long and deadly fall. I have that tree on vid, but not that cut. We rarely get action moment vids, cuz were to busy kicking ass. Big ? for you guys. Ive been having major issuses with my arm and shoulder lately. Anyone ever had a torn rotor cuff? Im too poor to go to the doctor and I dont have insurance. Sometimes it hurts so bad I cant lift my arm up, and the pain moves from the socket to about 5 inches down my arm. Any ideas?


 
I had the exact same type of problem a year and a half ago and got surgery December 30th 2009. I thought it was my rotators cuff but it turned out to be the socket where your clavical hits your shoulder blade was all marred up and with bone growth and basically was not sliding in the socket like it should have. They went in orothscopically with 3 tiny incisions and ground the end of my clavical down and cleaned the joint out. I took me six months to get back to 100% when the doc said it would be 6 weeks. 

Bottom line of this post is that the pain before was so bad I could not wipe my own rear end much less put my arm over my head some days. It kept me up at night and I consider myself to have a rather high tolerance for pain. I'm glad i got the surgery but the recovery was a lot longer than expected. Feels like a million dollars now with no side effects and no strength loss or anything. Atleast go get it checked out. It may be expensive but living in pain sucks.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Can't we all be friends? kumbya and all that ...*



TreeClimber57 said:


> I have to go and watch vid again, what was jack used for?



I used the floor jack in a notch like a super wedge. I was in Harbor Freight and liked the low profile for sticking in the tree. It was an impulse buy, but a good one. It worked great as you can see in the video.



TreeClimber57 said:


> Actually - for some jobs the tractor does seem to fill a hole. Certainally is light and small. Although a small Bobcat would likley fit same bill -- but small Bobcat would not have grinder, etc.



We used it all day today. It literally replaced two ground guys, and I didn't have to buy it lunch. First off it transports all the gear to the work site. After that it hauled a full dump truck load of heavy branches and logs with the one ton wagon and slip scoop, changing over to the stump grinder is easy and one man can do it. I ground out two major stumps with it and it never missed a beat. Not as fast as a dedicated stump grinder, but faster than most walk behinds. At the end of the day it hauled all our gear back to the truck. What's not to like?



TreeClimber57 said:


> It likely has some downsides (as do all pieces of equipment - not one perfect out there). But on the upside, seems to fill you need for now. You know what.. that is what counts. Fits the need, is afordable and pays for itself. Do you need something bigger; likely for some work. But that will come in time as this earns you some money. You said guys loved it.. that is what matters. Get work done, make money, keep guys happy.



The downside was the cost, but that's behind me now. Attachments are very expensive as well though and I'll probably be buying some of them. Theres a tow behind lawn sweeper that would end a lot of time spent raking and blowing.










TreeClimber57 said:


> ... As for wearing ruts; it can do that. Weighs over 3 tons. If soft and wet enough going to leave some tracks. That is same for any heavy equipment, which is one area your tractor can do better.



When I need something bigger I can always bring it in. For the day to day residential work that I do the Steiner is perfect, expensive but worth it.




TreeClimber57 said:


> Roll with the punches, and hang on.. Most guys here are good hearted and mean well. But a lot of jabs thrown as well. Get thick skin.. you need it here


 
My fighting style is more like Mike Tyson than Mohammed Ali, i never was one to float like a butterfly, and I'm not into jabs, either receiving or delivering. Straight right hand followed by an uppercut left to the chin or solar plexus, depending on how tall my opponent is. But online it's a battle of wits and I find my opponents / antagonists posting on this forum to be disarmed when it comes to wits.. I'm not concerned by blathering idiots looking to feel tough behind their keyboards. Unless they cross the line into something actionable through all means available to me.

Having said that, I'm here to learn techniques and practices that will make my chosen profession easier and safer for me and my crew. I didn't come here to participate in childish verbal battles or #### swinging contests. If that's why you're here (not you climber57) please put me on ignore ...


----------



## ropensaddle

I may be wrong aa but them lawn sweepers would be a waste of money for what we do I think. I would ask to demo it on rakings like we deal with! I sometime brinng my big tractor ford 800 and use a rock rake on it to bunch the pile up on multiple tree jobs like 12 pines! It works pretty good gets the worst of it and quick!.


----------



## ropensaddle

Also rig you up a 5 to one pulley system for your tractor then use the jack for tires. Just take it easy on the pull maybe a 2 to one would be better depending on the true pulling force of your unit.

You could then get it tight and just do the rest of pulling by hand if its rigged to save progressive pull with a prusic hitch!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

mr. holden wood said:


> C'mon bigus ,your just jelous that even if you sold all that crap you list in the bottom left you'd still be short 5g's on buying double a's garden tractor.



If you had a brain half the size of your mouth, you'd realize what a compliment that is to me, and how the only envy revealed is your own. Thank You.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Yeah it will mow, but will it PULL?*



ropensaddle said:


> Also rig you up a 5 to one pulley system for your tractor then use the jack for tires. Just take it easy on the pull maybe a 2 to one would be better depending on the true pulling force of your unit.
> 
> You could then get it tight and just do the rest of pulling by hand if its rigged to save progressive pull with a prusic hitch!



It was suggested earlier in the thread to rig a 2 - 1 pulley and I thought I might, but in the end I felt the 3 ton rope wench plus the jack would be sufficient, and it was. I didn't want to bury one of my blocks into the turf when it dropped.

The true pulling power of the Steiner is yet to be discovered, but so far wheel slip is the limiting factor. When I get all 8 wheels on it and a couple of big logs in the bucket for weight we'll see how that works.


----------



## 046

sure wish that was true here in the USA. Obamacare has saddled us with all the bad of government intervention, without the heathcare benefits that folks take for granted in Canada. winners are the insurance and drug companies. 

a bad accident in the US is almost guaranteed to bankrupt vs folks in Canada get what ever medical care without losing almost all your assets in the process. 



deevo said:


> That's not good, I am so grateful of our health care system here in Canada, we can just walk into any hospital, clinic etc, get done whats needed, and it's covered. I thought Obama was matching your health care system to something similiar to ours here? Yeah tree work does beat you up, but hey you still feel good at the end of the day knowing that you earned your money!


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> It was suggested earlier in the thread to rig a 2 - 1 pulley and I thought I might, but in the end I felt the 3 ton rope wench plus the jack would be sufficient, and it was. I didn't want to bury one of my blocks into the turf when it dropped.
> 
> The true pulling power of the Steiner is yet to be discovered, but so far wheel slip is the limiting factor. When I get all 8 wheels on it and a couple of big logs in the bucket for weight we'll see how that works.


 
AA the point I was making is if it will pretension the 2 to 1 or 5 to one pully system and if the tractor will get it snug and keep it that way by either gears when killed with its pull or e brake if it has one. It will give you an anchor point where a suitable non moving object may not exist. I have pulled trees over with a 252 stumper with high tip. It ain't my twenty ton winch but it did the trick. I would do that before using a cumbersome jack that could break your hinge in an undesirable event, just saying!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


> It was suggested earlier in the thread to rig a 2 - 1 pulley and I thought I might, but in the end I felt the 3 ton rope wench plus the jack would be sufficient, and it was. I didn't want to bury one of my blocks into the turf when it dropped.
> 
> The true pulling power of the Steiner is yet to be discovered, but so far wheel slip is the limiting factor. When I get all 8 wheels on it and a couple of big logs in the bucket for weight we'll see how that works.


 
You are right about one thing, slippage is your limiting factor. In your mind, you see 8 wheels giving better grip than 4, but what you don't see is that you already have too much floatation for maximum pulling. (see skidder "rescue" video) The 8 wheel option is designed to improve floatation, not pulling power. And rightfully so, it's a lawn tractor. Your best bet is to add weight to both ends and not more floatation. The FACT that you have surface slippage, instead of a digging slippage is the indicator. Which isn't the best for pulling, but keeps the turf intact, which is a goal.

Nevertheless, Rope is trying to give you great advice that will keep the operator from going on a hell ride. He's not suggesting you bury a block in the turf, btw.


----------



## Toddppm

Again please video tape this event!


Funny when you first came here flappin your gums you cried that you would leave if anybody else questioned you or gave you any ####. And also claimed you'd give us a learnin' or 2 about tree work:msp_w00t: I almost feel sorry for you wasting your $$$ on that pile of crap that can't even hold a couple sticks of wood, nah. At least learn how to sharpen a damn chainsaw, those videos are painful enough without the droning dull saws begging for mercy.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> You are right about one thing, slippage is your limiting factor. In your mind, you see 8 wheels giving better grip than 4, but what you don't see is that you already have too much floatation for maximum pulling. (see skidder "rescue" video) The 8 whell option is designed to improve floatation, not pulling power. And rightfully so, it's a lawn tractor. Your best bet is to add weight to both ends and not more floatation. The FACT that you have surface slippage, instead of a digging slippage is the indicator. Which isn't the best for pulling, but keeps the turf intact, which is a goal.
> 
> Nevertheless, Rope is trying to give you great advice that will keep the operator from going on a hell ride. He's not suggesting you bury a block in the turf, btw.


 
I couldn't agree more dullys are not great for traction especially without added weight which is why I have grips on my 79f350 the doubled frame and heavy bed and cylinders make full use of my mud grips. Im sure they make traction weights to fit your stiner aa I thing you would find them way more productive for traction. No don't bury blocks lol ,however a good couple of notch outs would make good scotches to add in anchorage.


----------



## Jumper

Attended a dedication for Habitat for Humanity, where ten families were handed the keys to their new homes.....then a BBQ lunch for all the people and a few VIP's, MLA, city alderman etc...

Then more or less at the end of lunch some non volunteer doofus tree planting landscaper punctured a gas line with a hydraulic tree spade so we had to evac, fire dept came etc, so that put an end to the festivities and the work day. You would think they would have located the utilities first?? Planted a few trees in my day. 

Back at er tomorrow. 

View attachment 188994


----------



## prentice110

Today I did 2 storm damaged Boxelders. It was almost all log. 3 yards of chips max, and we stuffed all that would fit in that ol 250XP Bandit. BUT..... The mini jammed every bit of 5 face cords of LOG (24DBH) into the back of the international. I have a 12ft bed with 6 and half ft tall sides. The truck was over weight, but the job was an hour away, and I wasnt going back for another load. POINT IS, 2 guys, 3 hours on the job, $1000 job, One guy a beat thin short 50 yo, me, bum shoulder, TRY GETTING THAT OUT OF THE BACK YARD AND ONTO MY CHIPTRUCK WITH A GODDAM LAWNMOWER!!!!!!!! All this BS from a guy that had to ask what a mini was..... The only thing my mini CANT do that you POS can , IS MOW A FREAKIN LAWN!!!! GO TO THE HOMEOWNER FORUM!!!!! THIS IS A PLACE WHERE SEASONED TREE MEN WHO SPENT YEARS BEATING THEM SELVES TO GET WHERE THEY ARE, AND MAY NOT BE WHERE THEY WNT TO BE COME TO SHOOT THE ####. WE DONT WANNA HEAR FROM SOME GREEN HORN STARTUP ABOUT HOW GREAT YOUR POS IS, MY MINI COST LESS THAN YOU PAID FOR THAT THING!!!! WE ALL KNOW YOUR KIND, YOU COME AROUND WITH A VAN FULL OF EX-CON DRUG TRASH, AND UNDER BID US AFTER WE FOUGHT TO GET WHERE WE ARE. NOW PISS OFF!!!!!!


----------



## treevet

Jumper said:


> Attended a dedication for Habitat for Humanity, where ten families were handed the keys to their new homes.....then a BBQ lunch for all the people and a few VIP's, MLA, city alderman etc...
> 
> Then more or less at the end of lunch some non volunteer doofus tree planting landscaper punctured a gas line with a hydraulic tree spade so we had to evac, fire dept came etc, so that put an end to the festivities and the work day. You would think they would have located the utilities first?? Planted a few tree in my day.
> 
> Back at er tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 188994


 
sounds like a chevy chase movie lol


----------



## ozzy42

Jumper said:


> Attended a dedication for Habitat for Humanity, where ten families were handed the keys to their new homes.....then a BBQ lunch for all the people and a few VIP's, MLA, city alderman etc...
> 
> Then more or less at the end of lunch some non volunteer doofus tree planting landscaper punctured a gas line with a hydraulic tree spade so we had to evac, fire dept came etc, so that put an end to the festivities and the work day. You would think they would have located the utilities first?? Planted a few tree in my day.
> 
> Back at er tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 188994


 
Kudos to ya for helping out in your community.

Would have totally sucked if the landscrapers who hit the gas line would have caused an explosion and destroyed the new houses.


----------



## Grace Tree

Always locate the gas line.
View attachment 189003


----------



## deevo

046 said:


> sure wish that was true here in the USA. Obamacare has saddled us with all the bad of government intervention, without the heathcare benefits that folks take for granted in Canada. winners are the insurance and drug companies.
> 
> a bad accident in the US is almost guaranteed to bankrupt vs folks in Canada get what ever medical care without losing almost all your assets in the process.


 
Yeah that's just not right!


----------



## treeman75

Man, a cool shower feels great after a long hot day! We had an hour and half left on a big job tonight and said screw it we can finish it it the morning. The heat this afternoon about killed us! We would of been dead by 11 this morning if we didnt have my mini. Have I said how much I love my mini lately!


----------



## mr. holden wood

prentice110 said:


> Today I did 2 storm damaged Boxelders. It was almost all log. 3 yards of chips max, and we stuffed all that would fit in that ol 250XP Bandit. BUT..... The mini jammed every bit of 5 face cords of LOG (24DBH) into the back of the international. I have a 12ft bed with 6 and half ft tall sides. The truck was over weight, but the job was an hour away, and I wasnt going back for another load. POINT IS, 2 guys, 3 hours on the job, $1000 job, One guy a beat thin short 50 yo, me, bum shoulder, TRY GETTING THAT OUT OF THE BACK YARD AND ONTO MY CHIPTRUCK WITH A GODDAM LAWNMOWER!!!!!!!! All this BS from a guy that had to ask what a mini was..... The only thing my mini CANT do that you POS can , IS MOW A FREAKIN LAWN!!!! GO TO THE HOMEOWNER FORUM!!!!! THIS IS A PLACE WHERE SEASONED TREE MEN WHO SPENT YEARS BEATING THEM SELVES TO GET WHERE THEY ARE, AND MAY NOT BE WHERE THEY WNT TO BE COME TO SHOOT THE ####. WE DONT WANNA HEAR FROM SOME GREEN HORN STARTUP ABOUT HOW GREAT YOUR POS IS, MY MINI COST LESS THAN YOU PAID FOR THAT THING!!!! WE ALL KNOW YOUR KIND, YOU COME AROUND WITH A VAN FULL OF EX-CON DRUG TRASH, AND UNDER BID US AFTER WE FOUGHT TO GET WHERE WE ARE. NOW PISS OFF!!!!!!



I love double A. While you guys whine about the struggle to get work, call him a low baller and that market is in the crapper he goes out and buys a 15k garden tractor, in your face . Truth is this site is just the right fit for double A. I hit up AS for a good laugh and to keep it casual. Why you guys get worked up over a guy like this is beyond me. Most likely you like being the big fish in a small pond. Move along if you want a site for seasoned tree men.


----------



## ropensaddle

I meant to bring cam today dern it, made two money shots one yesterday before getting down poured on then one between homes with 8 foot room I used open face and laid it through the uprights lol. All chipped up by 1200 1500.00 I love days like this lol. I twisted my back with a big limb through the chipper I have alm,ost forgot what chipping is Anyway I'm sore, ain't the first time nor will it be the last. Got two small wraptor jobs and a cut and leave I plan for Friday, then next week I start twenty acre disaster clean up. I got the job, I'm calling in a friends track hoe, 12 k prolly four days work About 60 trees and root balls going to be 105 degrees oh boy


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I meant to bring cam today dern it, made two money shots one yesterday before getting down poured on then one between homes with 8 foot room I used open face and laid it through the uprights lol. All chipped up by 1200 1500.00 I love days like this lol. I twisted my back with a big limb through the chipper I have alm,ost forgot what chipping is Anyway I'm sore, ain't the first time nor will it be the last. Got two small wraptor jobs and a cut and leave I plan for Friday, then next week I start twenty acre disaster clean up. I got the job, I'm calling in a friends track hoe, 12 k prolly four days work About 60 trees and root balls going to be 105 degrees oh boy


 
PS: 89% good hardwood too nothing over 30" most around 20" dia perfect tw6 material!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Oh, is that so ...*



Toddppm said:


> Again please video tape this event! <_snip ~ mindless drivel for which a citation is needed_>... I almost feel sorry for you wasting your $$$ on that pile of crap that can't even hold a couple sticks of wood, nah...



Today was clean up day and the final payment on the job. The customer added an extra hundred which made it $6k for four trees. We did use the Bobcat to load the big wood after the Steiner delivered it over ground the Bobcat couldn't handle. Got done early and bid two jobs totaling $5k one an Angie's List customer, and one referral from a customer who raved about my service. Both should be a slam dunk.

[video=youtube;e2r5GWRId4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2r5GWRId4M[/video]


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> I love double A. While you guys whine about the struggle to get work, call him a low baller and that market is in the crapper he goes out and buys a 15k garden tractor, in your face . Truth is this site is just the right fit for double A. I hit up AS for a good laugh and to keep it casual. Why you guys get worked up over a guy like this is beyond me. Most likely you like being the big fish in a small pond. Move along if you want a site for seasoned tree men.


 
You, Mr holden my ####, are an employee minded fool. I had a guy like you working for me for the longest time. You talk major trash constantly, like you know all there is to know about not only tree work, but how to run a biz. You will no doubt soon go out on your own, just to fall flat on your face , just like he did. Hopefully, your old employer will take you back before your in backruptcy or foreclosure. You dont need to ask around about me, I'll strait tell you. Im a nobody. Son of the biggest baddest tree co there was once upon a time. It made me slightly jaded. Its kinda hard to grow up with 3 clam trux and 2 buckets , a forestry mower , 3 stump grinders and a chipper with its own grapple and over a 1000 cords of split wood in the back yard (not to mention all the state and private contracts in the world) just to have the old man sell it all and say,"I started with nothing boy, now its your turn." #### you holden, your a pimple on my ass. You and dirty should go start your own site. Call it 'lifetime employee I think I could Tree Guy . com


----------



## prentice110

Dang it, I got a LIL distracted. I just got back from an estimate, you guys should get a kick outta this. It was a referal. She heard my name and was talking it over with the nieghbor before I got there. She noticed there was a 'SKI' and straigt up told me she didnt know if she wanted a polock taking her tree down! I thought it was hilarious. Anyway, booked it. Drop and leave in the poorest part of the county I live in. Before the economy tanked I used to lie to the people that live there when theyd call. Told em it was too far to drive. Its the type of place where you tell em 1500 and there like, WOAW DUDE!!!, I thought itd be like 400. Stone dead trees stand untill they fall there. Its called Wonder Lake, but everyone who doesnt live there calls it Wonder Tucky to give you an idea of how it is. Lots of toothless cracked out billies out there.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

mr. holden wood said:


> I love double A.


 You two do make the perfect couple.


----------



## prentice110

wait wait wait!!!!! MY MISTAKE!!!!! I was reading the waring stickers on my mini today. It said not to drive a load accross a slope!!!! AA, Can I hire you out ? Ill put the logs in your bucket with my mini, and you can dump em' in the street. Deal?


----------



## prentice110

Im a ####.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Will work for Zlotys ...*



prentice110 said:


> ... I just got back from an estimate, you guys should get a kick outta this. It was a referal. She heard my name and was talking it over with the nieghbor before I got there. She noticed there was a 'SKI' and straigt up told me she didnt know if she wanted a polock taking her tree down! ...



And I just delivered a quote to a Mr. Cyprowski, at first I told him I wasn't sure if I wanted to take down his giant Maple tree, him being Polish and all, but in the end I quoted him $2800, but U.S. dollars, not Polish Zlotys.


----------



## mr. holden wood

prentice110 said:


> You, Mr holden my ####, are an employee minded fool. I had a guy like you working for me for the longest time. You talk major trash constantly, like you know all there is to know about not only tree work, but how to run a biz. You will no doubt soon go out on your own, just to fall flat on your face , just like he did. Hopefully, your old employer will take you back before your in backruptcy or foreclosure. You dont need to ask around about me, I'll strait tell you. Im a nobody. Son of the biggest baddest tree co there was once upon a time. It made me slightly jaded. Its kinda hard to grow up with 3 clam trux and 2 buckets , a forestry mower , 3 stump grinders and a chipper with its own grapple and over a 1000 cords of split wood in the back yard (not to mention all the state and private contracts in the world) just to have the old man sell it all and say,"I started with nothing boy, now its your turn." #### you holden, your a pimple on my ass. You and dirty should go start your own site. Call it 'lifetime employee I think I could Tree Guy . com


 

P.M. me little buddy and I'll give you a personal pep talk. Sorry you got it rough ,I just don't get why you gotta hate on guy and his little tractor. Maybe your real short and ugly or daddy didn't hug you enough and you climb like chit, but don't rain on my parade. Sorry If a old man mobbing around on a little tractor pisses you off but it brings a smile to my face. Keep em coming double a.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> You, Mr holden my ####, are an employee minded fool. I had a guy like you working for me for the longest time. You talk major trash constantly, like you know all there is to know about not only tree work, but how to run a biz. You will no doubt soon go out on your own, just to fall flat on your face , just like he did. Hopefully, your old employer will take you back before your in backruptcy or foreclosure. You dont need to ask around about me, I'll strait tell you. Im a nobody. Son of the biggest baddest tree co there was once upon a time. It made me slightly jaded. Its kinda hard to grow up with 3 clam trux and 2 buckets , a forestry mower , 3 stump grinders and a chipper with its own grapple and over a 1000 cords of split wood in the back yard (not to mention all the state and private contracts in the world) just to have the old man sell it all and say,"I started with nothing boy, now its your turn." #### you holden, your a pimple on my ass. You and dirty should go start your own site. Call it 'lifetime employee I think I could Tree Guy . com


 
So your last name is Asplundh?


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> P.M. me little buddy and I'll give you a personal pep talk. Sorry you got it rough ,I just don't get why you gotta hate on guy and his little tractor. Maybe your real short and ugly or daddy didn't hug you enough and you climb like chit, but don't rain on my parade. Sorry If a old man mobbing around on a little tractor pisses you off but it brings a smile to my face. Keep em coming double a.


 
I' actuall tall, 6'1", skinny, 162LBS, Male model looks, hopefully that dont get you off, cuz if you intrested, I dont go that way, and I can out climb most on this site, I just really dont like doing it, but daddy never , ever , ever once played catch with me, or took me fishing. He did beat me when he was drunk if I didnt load the truck with firewood fast enuff tho. Does that count you ####rag?


----------



## the Aerialist

*All it takes is intent and a little true grit ...*



prentice110 said:


> ... to have the old man sell it all and say,"I started with nothing boy, now its your turn." ...



Take heart prentice, I started with nothing but intent at age 60 and four years into it, my hard work and due diligence has begun to pay off. My reputation for quality service has spread and now the customers are flocking to me. I think it's because I'm such a nice guy. You should try it.


----------



## tree md

To tell the truth, I think it's freaking hilarious! I wait for the next lawnmower pic every night. The one where he is pulling the little firewood stick is priceless!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

As long as you aren't bidding $1400 jobs for $800 in my neck of the woods I could give a rats.


----------



## the Aerialist

ropensaddle said:


> So your last name is Asplundh?



Assplungeski


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> So your last name is Asplundh?


 
Coulda been once upon a time. He had the oppertunity, but didnt wanna buy 5 more buckets, thats what they told him he needed to do. If my uncles didnt die, we woulda been huge. They were all drunks. Ever hear of Hendrickson? How about the Care Of Trees? We started before them, and beat em for a while. They were smarter tho, hehe


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree md said:


> To tell the truth, I think it's freaking hilarious! I wait for the next lawnmower pic every night. The one where he is pulling the little firewood stick is priceless!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> As long as you aren't bidding $1400 jobs for $800 in my neck of the woods I could give a rats.


 
You guys are a slow bunch, finally someone's starting to get it. These are some of the best vids and pics I have seen.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Got a late start this morning...phone just doesn't quit ringing. Averaging about 8+ calls or contacts a day, and my wife is bringing in some sales as well. I'm getting blitzed in the morning with calls, especially mondays, and the phone rings till up until about 9 pm sometimes.

Wiped out another co-dom trash ash (each about 22 dbh) in a tiny backyard with a chainlink running underneath. It was caught up in old railroad com wires and spralled out over a desirable hard maple and a silver we are keeping for now. Knocked it out, sold a 2/3 load of chips for a c-note (the ol woodchuck is dialed in making some decent chips), and got a call back from vermeer on the stumper. It's got my name on it. All goes well and I'll have a clean '87 665a with a fairly fresh wiscon sitting in the shop in a couple days. Might run to indy in the morning to look it over. It's running pro series, but I'm thinking it's yellow jackets for me. I've got about a grand in stumps waiting for it. On a side note, the beer is indeed cold.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Low bids don't always win ...*



tree md said:


> ... As long as you aren't bidding $1400 jobs for $800 in my neck of the woods I could give a rats.



Actually I'm bidding $800 jobs for $1400 ~ and getting them! I keep having to raise my prices because I can't handle the work I've already booked. Mr. Cyprowski (_mentioned earlier_) told me he had a bid for his giant Maple of $1500. That didn't stop me from bidding $2800. We'll see how that works.


----------



## prentice110

Aerial Arborist said:


> Take heart prentice, I started with nothing but intent at age 60 and four years into it, my hard work and due diligence has begun to pay off. My reputation for quality service has spread and now the customers are flocking to me. I think it's because I'm such a nice guy. You should try it.


 
No, Im an #######, and pissed off all the time. #1 reason I give you #### is cuz theres a lowball @hole near me with the same van u got. I started thinking I was going to get big quick, and it had nothing to do with $, to me its all about doing more than the next guy, and having more toys. I must admit, I have a Bandit 250XP, But I see your whippy, and it makes me miss mine. I gotta be the weirdest tree guy out there, but, I've done $900 trees in under an hour with a whip and a clam. If I could find a bucket guy to top like I do, Id run the ground with a whip. What do you guys know about the International DT530? Found a truck in Mich....:msp_thumbsup:uttahere2::msp_tongue:


----------



## mr. holden wood

prentice110 said:


> I' actuall tall, 6'1", skinny, 162LBS, Male model looks, hopefully that dont get you off, cuz if you intrested, I dont go that way, and I can out climb most on this site, I just really dont like doing it, but daddy never , ever , ever once played catch with me, or took me fishing. He did beat me when he was drunk if I didnt load the truck with firewood fast enuff tho. Does that count you ####rag?


 
Damn, little guy I carry rounds about that weight. I'm six four and 220, could probably put you in my pocket if you looked at me wrong. Thanks for the insight though, that sounds rough. When I turned 13 I got my first unicorn, played catch with derek jeter and my dad would make me smores if I brought in the groceries. Sorry you had it rough but hating on double a isn't gonna change the past.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Why thank you, thank you very much ...*



mr. holden wood said:


> You guys are a slow bunch, finally someone's starting to get it. These are some of the best vids and pics I have seen.



The secret to good photos and good videos is good gear. I have a Nikon D80 with a Nikkor lens that cost just under a grand (_the lens alone_). My video camera is a Panasonic w/ 3 CCDs which gives great color saturation. Compare my latest videos with "Monster Oak" which was shot with a cheap "Flip" camcorder.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Bad attitude = bad results ...*



prentice110 said:


> No, Im an #######, and pissed off all the time. #1 reason I give you #### is cuz theres a lowball @hole near me with the same van u got...



See, thats it! You're all pissed off and your customers and prospects sense that. You project it, you reek of it. I'm very personable and affable to my prospects and customers. I project good will and noble intentions. You must try to become a nicer person, it would do wonders for you.

And I am not that lowball @sshole with a mini van. In fact I have bought a one ton Chevy van which is being outfitted as my main work van right now. The little vans just don't hold all my gear now. Also just bought my wife a Chevy Z71 4WD Colorado so she can pull the tractor to jobs for me. (_she wanted a VW "Bug" ~ ha ha fat chance_)


----------



## Slvrmple72

Found a nice fist sized rock buried in the heart of 4 leader Silver Maple today with the 4' bar on the 088, gonna suck resharpening that chain. Pryed that sucker out with a crowbar. Showed it to my son and he asks," How'd it get there?" I couldn't help it, I told him about the rare Rockbird, you know, that mischieveous bird that likes to pick up large rocks and put them into the crotches of trees. He looks at me and says, "We need to give this rock back to that bird, can we use your slingshot (Bigshot)?"

Took down Siamese twin Silver Maples over the power drop, phone, cable, and garden shed, went smooth till that rock in the stump out front! Both twins had hollows at the base. Dumped the wood off down my street for an extra hundred and a cold St. Pauli Girl.


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> Damn, little guy I carry rounds about that weight. I'm six four and 220, could probably put you in my pocket if you looked at me wrong. Thanks for the insight though, that sounds rough. When I turned 13 I got my first unicorn, played catch with derek jeter and my dad would make me smores if I brought in the groceries. Sorry you had it rough but hating on double a isn't gonna change the past.


 
Its gotten to the point that I really dont wanna know why you are the way you are, I already know your a c###. You a midget or molestee? I dont care. Piss off Dont mention me in your posta, Ill do the same . Effin witchu was fun for 5 minuntes, now its redundent. I act like an ass here from time to time attempting to entertain, your just a know it all d###. Your the west coast Oldirty


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> You guys are a slow bunch, finally someone's starting to get it. These are some of the best vids and pics I have seen.


 
Just imagine if I would of videoed my recent party barge float a thon lol floted five big uns to the other side of lake and an acsess landing:jawdrop:


----------



## prentice110

Aerial Arborist said:


> See, thats it! You're all pissed off and your customers and prospects sense that. You project it, you reek of it. [/I])


 
MY DAD SAID THE SAME THING BEFORE HE DIED!!!! I just hate everything hehehe God I miss having a salesman. All Im good at is making sawdust, faster and better than EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## tree md

LOL, TV needs to rename this the grouchy old treemen thread... Hehehe!


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Damn, little guy I carry rounds about that weight. I'm six four and 220, could probably put you in my pocket if you looked at me wrong. Thanks for the insight though, that sounds rough. When I turned 13 I got my first unicorn, played catch with derek jeter and my dad would make me smores if I brought in the groceries. Sorry you had it rough but hating on double a isn't gonna change the past.


 
I'm 5 8" but I'm dynamite and I have a big pecker too


----------



## tree md

Well I'm 210 pounds of dynamite with an 8" fuse!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> MY DAD SAID THE SAME THING BEFORE HE DIED!!!! I just hate everything hehehe God I miss having a salesman. All Im good at is making sawdust, faster and better than EVERYONE!!!!


 
Cue up Areosmithy dream on baby lol


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> I'm 5 8" but I'm dynamite and I have a big pecker too


 
How much you wanna bet mines bigger?


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> How much you wanna bet mines bigger?


 
U sure ya wanna risk it feller lol


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> U sure ya wanna risk it feller lol


 
Absofrickenloutley.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Absofrickenloutley.


 
Lol ok I win we stamp im a homo or your back side and you have to streak through a gay pride march:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol ok I win we stamp im a homo or your back side and you have to streak through a gay pride march:hmm3grin2orange:


 
jeez, first we are all talking about our day then all the sudden we are here? I know I don't wanna be involved and its hurting me to see you stuck in it. You are doing a fine job with though and have some good ideas but I don't think this is really want you want to be doing.


My advice would have to just to stop when he said " absolfrickenloutley" to wanting to check out your penis. I would have logged off and told my therapist about it. If you don't have a therapist my advice is to get one if you are going to continue with this.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Heading down to Phoenixville, PA in a minute with the bucket and the yota ( top off, of course ). Dropping the bucket off for some work and doing whatever the #### I want for the next week and a half! Wahooooooooooo! 

Ben, give me a call if you wanna grab a beer or something for lunch.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> jeez, first we are all talking about our day then all the sudden we are here? I know I don't wanna be involved and its hurting me to see you stuck in it. You are doing a fine job with though and have some good ideas but I don't think this is really want you want to be doing.
> 
> 
> My advice would have to just to stop when he said " absolfrickenloutley" to wanting to check out your penis. I would have logged off and told my therapist about it. If you don't have a therapist my advice is to get one if you are going to continue with this.


 
I agree. Very creepy.

Lets try and keep it together people! Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I agree. Very creepy.
> 
> Lets try and keep it together people! Lol.



Have not been able to get on for a couple days (sun up to sun down)
And when I do! This is the first conversation I read!!!! awkward


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Have not been able to get on for a couple days (sun up to sun down)
> And when I do! This is the first conversation I read!!!! awkward


 
Yep. At least you didn't miss much, just more with the gay old coot and his lawn tractor... and this other bit of unpleasantness.


----------



## the Aerialist

*With a wife like mine it's not possible to be gay ...*



tree MDS said:


> ... more with the gay old coot and his lawn tractor... and this other bit of unpleasantness.



Gay? I may be an old coot but I'm definitely not gay. I see that you guys are having difficulty with your sexuality. I'm beginning to wonder why I even bother to post here. Tomorrow is our 22nd Anniversary and I'm taking my Lady out to her favorite place to eat, Sylvestro's in Painsville Ohio. World's best and biggest lobster, here's Debi last time we ate there:


----------



## Grace Tree

*Exclusive footage. AA; the early years.*

YouTube - ‪Jonathan plants a 'tree'‬&rlm;


----------



## the Aerialist

*These were the early years ...*

Here is video from the archives (1987) of me climbing a tree to save Lars's kite:

[video=youtube;tna6x3A-Yv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tna6x3A-Yv8[/video]

Here is a more recent photo of her, she has grown to be quite a beautiful woman.






I'm done with you guys for now, I've got work to do, a $1000 trim today.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


>



Sure AA, we see your lady there, she's to your credit and I refuse to hack on a lady, but is she ok with your other side there pursuing reluctant victims in the field? 

LOL! You have to admit, you kinda set yourself up for this. But no, I don't think you're gay...you might be, definately strange though, but most people are.

The "Fug Tru" mobile is, without question, gay for tree work. FACT. A vicious all purpose lawn rover for the landowner with too much money though..no question..a hobbie farmer's dream, but every bit gay here. Have you're fling, but your true love loader is out there waiting for you.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treemandan said:


> jeez, first we are all talking about our day then all the sudden we are here? I know I don't wanna be involved and its hurting me to see you stuck in it. You are doing a fine job with though and have some good ideas but I don't think this is really want you want to be doing.
> 
> 
> My advice would have to just to stop when he said " absolfrickenloutley" to wanting to check out your penis. I would have logged off and told my therapist about it. If you don't have a therapist my advice is to get one if you are going to continue with this.



I had a therapist once, drove her straight to the loony bin. She was used to analyzing people that just thought they were going crazy.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Sure AA, we see your lady there, she's to your credit and I refuse to hack on a lady, but is she ok with your other side there pursuing reluctant victims in the field?
> 
> LOL! You have to admit, you kinda set yourself up for this. But no, I don't think you're gay...you might be, definately strange though, but most people are.
> 
> The "Fug Tru" mobile is, without question, gay for tree work. FACT. A vicious all purpose lawn rover for the landowner with too much money though..no question..a hobbie farmer's dream, but every bit gay here. Have you're fling, but your true love loader is out there waiting for you.


 
2000 lbs of ascskickin manliness ($22000). coulda lifted 3x the size of these pieces at least but had to fit between trees.

YouTube - ‪CIMG1096.AVI‬&rlm;


----------



## treevet

YouTube - ‪CIMG1097.AVI‬&rlm;

and when we can get it in there we go even manlier (manlier a word lol?)


----------



## treevet

YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;


----------



## dbl612

*expensive red hydrostatic wheelbarrow*



Aerial Arborist said:


> Today was clean up day and the final payment on the job. The customer added an extra hundred which made it $6k for four trees. We did use the Bobcat to load the big wood after the Steiner delivered it over ground the Bobcat couldn't handle. Got done early and bid two jobs totaling $5k one an Angie's List customer, and one referral from a customer who raved about my service. Both should be a slam dunk.
> 
> [video=youtube;e2r5GWRId4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2r5GWRId4M[/video]


 new member that has been viewing posts. you can see quickly who are the contenders and who are the pretenders. this red joke defines the pretender group. lots of knowledge and experience on this forum. it is a good thing that we are being exposed to this rediculous equiptment for professional use. NOT. thanks


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> 2000 lbs of ascskickin manliness ($22000). coulda lifted 3x the size of these pieces at least but had to fit between trees.
> 
> YouTube - ‪CIMG1096.AVI‬&rlm;


 
And worth every dime!


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> jeez, first we are all talking about our day then all the sudden we are here? I know I don't wanna be involved and its hurting me to see you stuck in it. You are doing a fine job with though and have some good ideas but I don't think this is really want you want to be doing.
> 
> 
> My advice would have to just to stop when he said " absolfrickenloutley" to wanting to check out your penis. I would have logged off and told my therapist about it. If you don't have a therapist my advice is to get one if you are going to continue with this.


 
Lmfao, I guess I aint the only homophobe here btw guys it was supposed to be funny I'm sorry if yall got the wrong idea


----------



## prentice110

22K? Thats what the Dingos are up to now? Jezus, glad I bought when I did. Today I'm about to take the old chip truck for its last ride. In a lil bit I'll be taken her to the welder to take the box off and put on the new one. Kinda sad . Its gonna be like the end of Old Yeller. Im going to miss her, but shes getting tired. Yesterday she drank over 2 quarts of oil. DRANK, not leaked. I just dont want an 88 anymore. Gonna miss that wheelbase tho. Lastly, some of you need to learn how to read sarcasm.LOL opcorn: Was supposed to go do a jobber, but the dang caliper ####ed up last night. At least I dont have to fix it!!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

vermeer sales rep heading for the house now. took me all day to track down my banker, but he told me to go make the deal as I see fit. If I like the 665a, it's mine. Anything special I need to look for on the ol behemoth??


----------



## ozzy42

Aerial Arborist said:


> Gay? I may be an old coot but I'm definitely not gay. I see that you guys are having difficulty with your sexuality. I'm beginning to wonder why I even bother to post here. Tomorrow is our 22nd Anniversary and I'm taking my Lady out to her favorite place to eat, Sylvestro's in Painsville Ohio. World's best and biggest lobster, here's Debi last time we ate there:


 
You live in a divided household there AA.
A tree hugger and a slasher. LOL
That lobstertail and BP looks absolutetly amazing .
Congrats on your 22nd. 
They all get tired of me after about 10 or 11 years. and then it's


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> vermeer sales rep heading for the house now. took me all day to track down my banker, but he told me to go make the deal as I see fit. If I like the 665a, it's mine. Anything special I need to look for on the ol behemoth??


 
bearings,belts and wisconson engine check them well! That 502 beside it is shaft drive its the precursor to my sc602. I have heard some good on the 665s if its in good shape mechanically it will grind and likely return your investment. If the price is right go for it and just before you sign tell them deal but I want a new set of yellow jackets if I'm paying that in this economy. They will probably put em on and you will be way ahead if they negotiate them for you!


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> new member that has been viewing posts. you can see quickly who are the contenders and who are the pretenders. this red joke defines the pretender group. lots of knowledge and experience on this forum. it is a good thing that we are being exposed to this rediculous equiptment for professional use. NOT. thanks


 
welcome to as dbl !


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> vermeer sales rep heading for the house now. took me all day to track down my banker, but he told me to go make the deal as I see fit. If I like the 665a, it's mine. Anything special I need to look for on the ol behemoth??


 
I adore my old 665b Biggie but I don't know if I'd love it as much without the corded remote.

I think Matt has a 665a too.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> bearings,belts and wisconson engine check them well! That 502 beside it is shaft drive its the precursor to my sc602. I have heard some good on the 665s if its in good shape mechanically it will grind and likely return your investment. If the price is right go for it and just before you sign tell them deal but I want a new set of yellow jackets if I'm paying that in this economy. They will probably put em on and you will be way ahead if they negotiate them for you!


 
got it for 4900 plus tax. Heading to evansville first thing in the am to look it over and hopefully bring it home. It has about 400 hrs on a new wiscon. It's on a three year semi annual note and I have the first payment in stumps on the books. I should be ok with it. It will save me a ton of time and fuel on chasing rentals, and I can grind as I go instead of starting a stump list. Going to try and work for at least a set of pro series before I leave.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> got it for 4900 plus tax. Heading to evansville first thing in the am to look it over and hopefully bring it home. It has about 400 hrs on a new wiscon. It's on a three year semi annual note and I have the first payment in stumps on the books. I should be ok with it. It will save me a ton of time and fuel on chasing rentals, and I can grind as I go instead of starting a stump list. Going to try and work for at least a set of pro series before I leave.


 
New engine is the deal sealer. Best of luck. 

Few years ago Wisconsen nearly went outta biz but glad they didn't. I got 2 of em and they are great mills.


----------



## prentice110

Too bad I didnt read this sooner. BIGUS, you need to look at the framework just ahead of the tires. The older units like mine and that one had weak frames and ours lost a wheel going down the road. Luckily, if you have a clam truck, you can fold the machine in half and put it in the back. This also saves you from having to have another driver!LOL! This week , I took the cylinder off the machine and went to have the seals done cuz its been leaking like a siv. 45 minutes after I dropped it off, the shop calls and says it isnt the seals. Theres 2 nuts that hold the packing on, and one fell off and was floating around in the cylinder, and at full extention, it smashed the end of the cyl. Totally ####ed it up. Cant be rebuilt. Called Vermeer. $579. Not as bad as I thought, BUT..... Its so old they have to make one, they told me up to 75 DAYS!!!!! Hell, still a dam good lil grinder, But pop that sucker off there and make sure that nut is tight!!!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> New engine is the deal sealer. Best of luck.
> 
> Few years ago Wisconsen nearly went outta biz but glad they didn't. I got 2 of em and they are great mills.


 
Thanks for the input. Absolutely why I went after it....I was shopping and all these decent deals were there then gone....and then there was a lull...and then this thing pops up. I read up a bit on the wiscons to get some assurances. Can't wait to fire it up. Heading out to finish up a small job and then to bed, if I can sleep, leaving about 4am.


----------



## Jumper

Framed houses for Habitat. Long weekend starts tomorrow here!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> got it for 4900 plus tax. Heading to evansville first thing in the am to look it over and hopefully bring it home. It has about 400 hrs on a new wiscon. It's on a three year semi annual note and I have the first payment in stumps on the books. I should be ok with it. It will save me a ton of time and fuel on chasing rentals, and I can grind as I go instead of starting a stump list. Going to try and work for at least a set of pro series before I leave.


 
Lol Maybe you need to pay for the yellow jacket conversion sounds like a great deal! Them wisconson engines are pricy!


----------



## treevet

picked up a little 6 1/2 by 10 foot trailer that fits the mini and mini stumper yesterday. Did a bunch of stumps for first day with my machine and not demo. Can't tell you what a great machine this. To me it is sort of like the ms 200 of stumpers. You wouldn't want it unless you have a big machine but it beats the sc 252 by a mile.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> picked up a little 6 1/2 by 10 foot trailer that fits the mini and mini stumper yesterday. Did a bunch of stumps for first day with my machine and not demo. Can't tell you what a great machine this. To me it is sort of like the ms 200 of stumpers. You wouldn't want it unless you have a big machine but it beats the sc 252 by a mile.


 
Vet now you just ruined it for me, no way I will ever consider buying one now! By comparing it to a junk saw that only lasted me three months from new you did it great dis service:monkey:


Guess its a boxer for rope if I even buy one.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Vet now you just ruined it for me, no way I will ever consider buying one now! By comparing it to a junk saw that only lasted me three months from new you did it great dis service:monkey:
> 
> 
> Guess its a boxer for rope if I even buy one.


 
Rope I think you are referring to the mini and I was referring to the stumper....and....like the best pound for pound saw ever made in the history of saws....

This mini stumper is the best pound for pound....

Here is the only current competition but this is not remotely as good as the Toro...top heavy, belt driven instead of hyd., multi controls instead of joy stick etc etc.


----------



## scenescence

treevet said:


> picked up a little 6 1/2 by 10 foot trailer that fits the mini and mini stumper yesterday. Did a bunch of stumps for first day with my machine and not demo. Can't tell you what a great machine this. To me it is sort of like the ms 200 of stumpers. You wouldn't want it unless you have a big machine but it beats the sc 252 by a mile.


 
Nice tripple in the background. Speed or street? I have ridden the speedtripple and loved it. Pure torq machine!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Rope I think you are referring to the mini and I was referring to the stumper....and....like the best pound for pound saw ever made in the history of saws....
> 
> This mini stumper is the best pound for pound....
> 
> Here is the only current competition but this is not remotely as good as the Toro...top heavy, belt driven instead of hyd., multi controls instead of joy stick etc etc.


 
Well vet the saw was a turd 3 months til toast 200 per month is not a return investment. I will never buy a still again ever and i have five, only two run correct. I have a combi with less that 25 hours wont stay running and a pole saw with maybe a hundred hours that wont cut chit the shaft is slipping only one out of the five have functioning fuel and oil caps pure junk, new but junk.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> Too bad I didnt read this sooner. BIGUS, you need to look at the framework just ahead of the tires. The older units like mine and that one had weak frames and ours lost a wheel going down the road. Luckily, if you have a clam truck, you can fold the machine in half and put it in the back. This also saves you from having to have another driver!LOL! This week , I took the cylinder off the machine and went to have the seals done cuz its been leaking like a siv. 45 minutes after I dropped it off, the shop calls and says it isnt the seals. Theres 2 nuts that hold the packing on, and one fell off and was floating around in the cylinder, and at full extention, it smashed the end of the cyl. Totally ####ed it up. Cant be rebuilt. Called Vermeer. $579. Not as bad as I thought, BUT..... Its so old they have to make one, they told me up to 75 DAYS!!!!! Hell, still a dam good lil grinder, But pop that sucker off there and make sure that nut is tight!!!!


 
Thanks man, did you reinforce the framework? I'll have no problem making it mine cause I'm not going to sell it. I'm not happy with the tires anyway, I'll likely get a decent set of heavy duty floaters to displace the weight in yards and help with absorbing the shock of road time. I'll have a good look at it, I can still walk, but I assured my rep that I'm not going to all this trouble when I need to be working to drive to evansville to come home empty handed. I need a stumper and I wanted the bigus one I could get. lol.



> Lol Maybe you need to pay for the yellow jacket conversion sounds like a great deal! Them wisconson engines are pricy!



Yeah, you're right. I called parts this am and priced the yellow jacket conversion at about $750 for this wheel. Not bad. Any pro series teeth that are busted or worthless are getting replaced tomorrow and I'll pick up a diamond wheel. Then I'll blaze out the stumps I've got to do and then install the yellow jacket system. I'm going to baby that wiscon best I can.

City called today, they've invited me to bid on a pair of 90+ cottonwoods that loom over the outfield fence at the local ballpark and they want the stumps removed....perfect timing.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Rope I think you are referring to the mini and I was referring to the stumper....and....like the best pound for pound saw ever made in the history of saws....
> 
> This mini stumper is the best pound for pound....
> 
> Here is the only current competition but this is not remotely as good as the Toro...top heavy, belt driven instead of hyd., multi controls instead of joy stick etc etc.


 
I'd like to see that toro stumper in action.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> Thanks man, did you reinforce the framework? I'll have no problem making it mine cause I'm not going to sell it. I'm not happy with the tires anyway, I'll likely get a decent set of heavy duty floaters to displace the weight in yards and help with absorbing the shock of road time. I'll have a good look at it, I can still walk, but I assured my rep that I'm not going to all this trouble when I need to be working to drive to evansville to come home empty handed. I need a stumper and I wanted the bigus one I could get. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right. I called parts this am and priced the yellow jacket conversion at about $750 for this wheel. Not bad. Any pro series teeth that are busted or worthless are getting replaced tomorrow and I'll pick up a diamond wheel. Then I'll blaze out the stumps I've got to do and then install the yellow jacket system. I'm going to baby that wiscon best I can.
> 
> City called today, they've invited me to bid on a pair of 90+ cottonwoods that loom over the outfield fence at the local ballpark and they want the stumps removed....perfect timing.



Long may you grind pard I hope its a flawless purchase, it will need bearings every now and then and shaft likely too but all including mine need parts

Get you a good respirator for the dusty conditions, I had to my lungs suck asmatic brochitus aint fun. If its tight It should keep you in front of expense and let you profit, mine has grossed the money it cost me 27k but parts and teeth,fuel and a set of tires take a chunk of it back! I have 300 hours on it now; so by the 1000 th hour I should be happy!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Long may you grind pard I hope its a flawless purchase, it will need bearings every now and then and shaft likely too but all including mine need parts
> 
> Get you a good respirator for the dusty conditions, I had to my lungs suck asmatic brochitus aint fun. If its tight It should keep you in front of expense and let you profit, mine has grossed the money it cost me 27k but parts and teeth,fuel and a set of tires take a chunk of it back! I have 300 hours on it now; so by the 1000 th hour I should be happy!


 
I have averaged 100 per hour gross and that would make 100k at the 1000 hour mark. after expense and the 27 k investment I expect it to net 30 to 45 k!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> Long may you grind pard I hope its a flawless purchase, it will need bearings every now and then and shaft likely too but all including mine need parts
> 
> Get you a good respirator for the dusty conditions, I had to my lungs suck asmatic brochitus aint fun. If its tight It should keep you in front of expense and let you profit, mine has grossed the money it cost me 27k but parts and teeth,fuel and a set of tires take a chunk of it back I have 300 hours on it now so by the 1000 th hour I should be happy!


 
Thanks, good point about the respirator. I've been winging it, but I notice it the day after.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I have averaged 100 per hour gross and that would make 100k at the 1000 hour mark. after expense and the 27 k investment I expect it to net 30 to 45 k!


 
I specialize in multiple stump jobs and can do 100 stumps mixed sizes for 12 dollars per stump and make out good! My best day was 127 stumps not bad for a days pay with no labor other than mine! I was however a long long day lol


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> I have averaged 100 per hour gross and that would make 100k at the 1000 hour mark. after expense and the 27 k investment I expect it to net 30 to 45 k!


 
I was working on that math, lol. I hope to keep it regardless, but eventually upgrade and/ or have a smaller unit as well. Part of its purpose is to bring dad off the road, or at least give him something to do when they leave him hung out to dry, and keep him busy with stumps, helping out some here and there, and planting. Hope to add a spade next year for him too.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> I specialize in multiple stump jobs and can do 100 stumps mixed sizes for 12 dollars per stump and make out good! My best day was 127 stumps not bad for a days pay with no labor other than mine! I was however a long long day lol


 
That's stumpin! I like picking out the days with uncertain weather and hitting it hard inbetween showers. Quick in and outs. When I get into multiples, I'll price the first one high and start cutting some breaks as the stump numbers increase to a certain point.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> That's stumpin! I like picking out the days with uncertain weather and hitting it hard inbetween showers. Quick in and outs. When I get into multiples, I'll price the first one high and start cutting some breaks as the stump numbers increase to a certain point.


 
You should return you investment faster than I and your expense will be less in your soil we have 100 percent rock lol!

Note: The 12 per stump is for 100 and over volume and close to home my price goes up the less you have and the greater distance from home! I get many one or two stump calls 125 minimum is my price for that and usually takes longer to drive there than it does to grind. I can grind a 36" stump in under 10 minutes lol


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> You should return you investment faster than I and your expense will be less in your soil we have 100 percent rock lol!
> 
> Note: The 12 per stump is for 100 and over volume and close to home my price goes up the less you have and the greater distance from home! I get many one or two stump calls 125 minimum is my price for that and usually takes longer to drive there than it does to grind. I can grind a 36" stump in under 10 minutes lol



True. Last time out I managed to find all kinds of stupidity in and around the stumps, but for the most part it is cake. That 602 is impressive. 

I'll still likely save up enough stumps to make a day of it when I can. It's a nice break from everything, stumpthing different.


----------



## treevet

scenescence said:


> Nice tripple in the background. Speed or street? I have ridden the speedtripple and loved it. Pure torq machine!


 
Speed trip, my third one and like the others when they make a bigger engine for the next one....I gonna buy it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I have seen the Light ~ and I know the way ...*



treevet said:


> picked up a little 6 1/2 by 10 foot trailer that fits the mini and mini stumper yesterday. Did a bunch of stumps for first day with my machine and not demo. Can't tell you what a great machine this. To me it is sort of like the ms 200 of stumpers. You wouldn't want it unless you have a big machine but it beats the sc 252 by a mile.


 






treeevet ~ That's an awesome setup and you have shown me the way forward! When I grow my business some more I'll be adding those two machines for sure. What is the combined weight of those two? Seems like they might be too heavy for my aluminum flatbed trailer (3000# max) although side by side like that I can put them right between the tandem wheels. What did that stumper cost if I missed it? A new mini costs about the same as my Steiner with attachments? ($22K?) I can probably swing that next season.

Having said that, I have no regrets about my little tractor. It fits my current needs very well, and without it I wouldn't have been able to complete the job shown at a profit level I would be comfortable with. I'm building my business in small steps and have to be careful not to overreach my ability to maintain it's profitability.

I'm somewhat astonished by all the hate that flows like cancerous bile in this forum. There seems to be an element here that strive to make themselves seem taller by chopping the heads off of others. What's up with that? When I get my Dingo will I get pummeled for that as well? I guess time will tell.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Well vet the saw was a turd 3 months til toast 200 per month is not a return investment. I will never buy a still again ever and i have five, only two run correct. I have a combi with less that 25 hours wont stay running and a pole saw with maybe a hundred hours that wont cut chit the shaft is slipping only one out of the five have functioning fuel and oil caps pure junk, new but junk.


 
Anybody knows you don't buy the stihl polechainsaw Rope.

As for the ms200.....you and JokemokeO are the only 2 in meelions of arbs that don't have a "best ever" review of the saw. Poor/weak company to keep my amigo. What else on earth could a top level climber use in the tree?.....nevermind....I don't wanna know oop:


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> True. Last time out I managed to find all kinds of stupidity in and around the stumps, but for the most part it is cake. That 602 is impressive.
> 
> I'll still likely save up enough stumps to make a day of it when I can. It's a nice break from everything, stumpthing different.


 
So true....its all about being to handle EVERY tree service (plus plowing) for your client and being able to fill every gap of slack time with something profitable imo.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Motorcycle habit*

Here's one of my bikes (a hopped up 1100 Yamaha). I traded a large Oak removal for it:






It put me in the hospital though 11 broken bones in my crushed chest and a lacerated spleen. That should cause some joy in certain elements here.

My real joy is this one, a 500cc "thumper" sweet machine, and so fun to ride. I've got two of them, one (shown here) is my daily rider and another showroom stock held as an investment for the future. (Keep your Confederate money boys, the South shall rise again):


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> treeevet ~ That's an awesome setup and you have shown me the way forward! When I grow my business some more I'll be adding those two machines for sure. What is the combined weight of those two? Seems like they might be too heavy for my aluminum flatbed trailer (3000# max) although side by side like that I can put them right between the tandem wheels. What did that stumper cost if I missed it? A new mini costs about the same as my Steiner with attachments? ($22K?) I can probably swing that next season.
> 
> Having said that, I have no regrets about my little tractor. It fits my current needs very well, and without it I wouldn't have been able to complete the job shown at a profit level I would be comfortable with. I'm building my business in small steps and have to be careful not to overreach my ability to maintain it's profitability.
> 
> I'm somewhat astonished by all the hate that flows like cancerous bile in this forum. There seems to be an element here that strive to make themselves seem taller by chopping the heads off of others. What's up with that? When I get my Dingo will I get pummeled for that as well? I guess time will tell.



Combined weight is about 3500 lb (with grapple) (bout 2300 plus 1200) and trailer has 3500lb axle. Cost is $15k (stx 26) but they have a rebate of 5 hun til end of July and they gave me another 500 off for I guess being a good customer. I did not think I could get a small trailer which would fit both at 6 feet wide but this company, PJ Trailers (they say the Cadillac of trailers) makes em 6 and a half feet ....perfect fit for both. Trailer amazingly was only $14 hun.


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here's one of my bikes (a hopped up 1100 Yamaha). I traded a large Oak removal for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It put me in the hospital though 11 broken bones in my crushed chest and a lacerated spleen. That should cause some joy in certain elements here.
> 
> My real joy is this one, a 500cc "thumper" sweet machine, and so fun to ride. I've got two of them, one (shown here) is my daily rider and another showroom stock held as an investment for the future. (Keep your Confederate money boys, the South shall rise again):



nice bikes...they're all fun for a short or long getaway from the madness of being a treeman lol.

When you are riding you cannot think bout anything else but safety and not crashing....very therapeutic imo.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Wait, that mini can plow snow?*



treevet said:


> So true....its all about being to handle EVERY tree service (plus plowing) for your client and being able to fill every gap of slack time with something profitable imo.



That's what the Steiner and it's little stumper has given me, the ability to bid jobs that require that the stump be removed. Not as fast as one of the dedicated monsters shown in this thread, but it does get the job done and that's all I needed at this time. Enough of those jobs and I'll be able to get a Dingo to fill the (rather large) gap as a loader. The Toro stump grinder will be next, once I've established myself a bit more. In the Winter when the tree work dies off I'll be plowing and thowing snow with the little tractor than can:

[video=youtube;Ank_8UzAyww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ank_8UzAyww&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;P9GLhfJ7g5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9GLhfJ7g5w&feature=player_embedded[/video]

To the snow removers here, which snow attachment should I get first?


----------



## treeman75

I am buying one of those chainsaw mills. I cut down a walnut with a 30'x18" log. Im looking for things to do since I gave up my last bad vice.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Three motorcycles and no time to ride ...*



treevet said:


> nice bikes...they're all fun for a short or long getaway from the madness of being a treeman lol.
> 
> When you are riding you cannot think bout anything else but safety and not crashing....very therapeutic imo.



So true treevet, trouble is I've been working 14 hour days and no time to ride. I long for the joy of the winding roads that melt away my problems and refresh my mind from the hassles of running a business.


----------



## treeman75

Well I better go pack the camper were leaving for the BlackHills this morning. I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend! Oh and dont blow your fingers off!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Anybody knows you don't buy the stihl polechainsaw Rope.
> 
> As for the ms200.....you and JokemokeO are the only 2 in meelions of arbs that don't have a "best ever" review of the saw. Poor/weak company to keep my amigo. What else on earth could a top level climber use in the tree?.....nevermind....I don't wanna know oop:


 
Lol I tell you what if I did'nt have the 192 that remarkably is still going and its caps even function I would be reduced to the fanno I liked the 200 while it was running but compare it too a m80 short but sweet. I'm holdoing out for the t540xpoke:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Well I better go pack the camper were leaving for the BlackHills this morning. I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend! Oh and dont blow your fingers off!


 
Lol you don't lite my fireworks you detonate em


----------



## Tree Pig

Just bid $6800 job... may not seem like much but to my part time little job norm, this is my biggest bid yet.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just bid $6800 job... may not seem like much but to my part time little job norm, this is my biggest bid yet.


 
Respectible bid. Course question is if you get job or if somebody underbids you and does for half of that.


----------



## Tree Pig

TreeClimber57 said:


> Respectible bid. Course question is if you get job or if somebody underbids you and does for half of that.


 
well I may get underbid but not by that much. It is a prevailing wage job and you requiring you to pay your employees $26 hr with benefits, plus you have to show WC and INS.. So low ballers cant even bid.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you don't lite my fireworks you detonate em


 
YouTube - ‪Coneheads Fireworks Display‬&rlm;


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I'm holdoing out for the t540xpoke:



t540xp huh? sounds like something peewee herman would climb with if he did td's lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHGof5cIvCg&NR=1


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> t540xp huh? sounds like something peewee herman would climb with if he did td's lol.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Pee Wee Bike Crash‬&rlm;


 
No vet you can't play with my pee wee:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just bid $6800 job... may not seem like much but to my part time little job norm, this is my biggest bid yet.


 
Good to hear , I bid my largest and start it tuesday 12000 smackers!


----------



## TreeClimber57

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> well I may get underbid but not by that much. It is a prevailing wage job and you requiring you to pay your employees $26 hr with benefits, plus you have to show WC and INS.. So low ballers cant even bid.


 
Now that is my kind of bidding!! One where the employees get treated fairly, where laws are followed, and where the bottom feeders are kept out.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Happy Fourth of July All ~ I'll start the Fireworks!*

After working 12 and 14 hour days for the last couple of weeks I'm going on a Holiday weekend with my wife. It actually started today, I did one local estimate and landed a trivial $400 job taking down two small Pines to thin out a row of them. It's about 4 miles from my house so I gave them the "neighbor" rate. They are senior citizen (_like me_) and I also gave them a break for that.

I've been working on my aluminum flatbed trailer, refurbishing it somewhat with four new tires and wheels as well as a new galvanized receiver on the tongue, the old one was a sliding unit with a cylinder to apply the brakes on the trailer. It was frozen stiff and therefore inoperable, so I eliminated it. Looks real sharp.

But my best part of the day was a barn find tandem axle dump trailer! I got it really cheap and plan to restore it to better than original condition this thing is going to be a great addition to my newly mechanized forwarding operation. I won't ever take it on the road, but attached to my tractor I'm going to haul a lot of wood with it.

This being the Fourth of July weekend, I'll start the fireworks early by posting a photo of my new implement. I'll caution you that this is the before picture, and I plan to do a little work on it before I bring it on the job. It's a little rough right now but here it is:


----------



## Jumper

Drank some beer, and listened to bands in Churchill Square in honour of Canada Day, while drinking a few BC cider. Fireworks @ 2300 hrs tonight on the grounds of the Provincial Legislature.


----------



## Arbor Vision

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I tell you what if I did'nt have the 192 that remarkably is still going and its caps even function I would be reduced to the fanno I liked the 200 while it was running but compare it too a m80 short but sweet. I'm holdoing out for the t540xpoke:


 
Rope, I'm waiting for it as well...


----------



## Slvrmple72

Any idea what it will cost in the US? Looks good, but looks aren't everything. Went to a buddies job for some ash firewood, watched his climber botch the notch, drop the 290, and then CRUNCH! chunk killed the saw on impact! I geared up, grabbed the 460 and finished the job. Nice load of wood and wallets a little fatter.


----------



## ropensaddle

Slvrmple72 said:


> Any idea what it will cost in the US? Looks good, but looks aren't everything. Went to a buddies job for some ash firewood, watched his climber botch the notch, drop the 290, and then CRUNCH! chunk killed the saw on impact! I geared up, grabbed the 460 and finished the job. Nice load of wood and wallets a little fatter.


 
Probably 5 to 6 hundy like the 200 was but I think it will last me much longer. I also believe it will out perform the 200. It has air injection so it will be like my other huskys all work, no working on it like the stihls seem to be cursed with.


----------



## Slvrmple72

My little 192T, angry mosquito, just wont die. I still love using it for pruning and small removals. Carb troubles with the 200T but it is an older saw. May buy a new one but that Husky has me thinking>:tongue2:


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Good to hear , I bid my largest and start it tuesday 12000 smackers!


 
wow good luck Rope.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Probably 5 to 6 hundy like the 200 was but I think it will last me much longer. I also believe it will out perform the 200. It has air injection so it will be like my other huskys all work, no working on it like the stihls seem to be cursed with.


 
How many attempts has husky made now at a climbing saw to match the ms 200? (015, 020, 020T.....192 is garbahge)

I guess it is like watching Cincinnati sports....you are always willing to believe they are going to put out a winner cause that's all you got.

Never happen tho. Husky small saws suck and always will.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Got smoke checked yesterday, weather man screwed up, hit 101 with index of 110, add in 2 55-60ft, VERY THICK, Blue Spruces, it was bad! I was covered in sap, add the heat, rough day! Had to stop, one guy dropped others looked like they were not too far behind, so I thought that I better play it safe and get outa there. I feel like I lost 100 pounds and I only weigh 135!Heading back out this am to finish in the cooler air. Another cool I-phone app I have-the thermometer!


----------



## ozzy42

Has anybody here tried echo's new 360t ? More CCs than the 200,1/2 the price.
I looked at one but didn't have the 3 bills to HOPE it would be an adequate climbing saw.I just grinded my teeth and put out the 6 1/2 for a new 200.The old one has been a great saw but decided to run lean on me for some reason after 18 mo.and yes ,it has one of the tanks that want to go thru flippy caps for some reason.
Brian13 is looking at it and hopefully can get it back into shape for a backup.
Would like some input about the new echoEven if it dont match up to the 200 ,it may out do the lil 192 for lite trimming .


----------



## Tree Pig

ozzy42 said:


> Has anybody here tried echo's new 360t ? More CCs than the 200,1/2 the price.
> I looked at one but didn't have the 3 bills to HOPE it would be an adequate climbing saw.I just grinded my teeth and put out the 6 1/2 for a new 200.The old one has been a great saw but decided to run lean on me for some reason after 18 mo.and yes ,it has one of the tanks that want to go thru flippy caps for some reason.
> Brian13 is looking at it and hopefully can get it back into shape for a backup.
> Would like some input about the new echoEven if it dont match up to the 200 ,it may out do the lil 192 for lite trimming .


 
I have not run the 360T but I do have the 330t and though it cuts decent its a kind of junk. The chain tension device is cased in plastic and can be easiely torqued causing it not work properly. I guess if they fixed that they would have a decent saw for the money.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

*Not all that glitters is vermeer, or is that the other way around?*

Well, I'm waking up from a 12 hour round trip yesterday learning all about my vermeer salesman.

Got down to evansville about lunch time. And there she sits, my beloved 665a. Good grief that's a big mother.

I look her over, plenty of superficial needs, but nothing bothers me. I get to the wheel and find two serviceable teeth, about 6-7 missing carbide, and the rest rounded to worthlessness. Ok, no biggy, it's not a good sign, but these are consumables and I want yellow jackets anyway.

Mech comes out to greet me and tells me they washed it up for me, but doesn't act too happy that I'm there, but he's not rude. He tells me they found the relative source of the engine oil leak. Engine oil leak? What engine oil leak?? There is a distributor and a pulley shaft coming out of the same area. The pulley turns a belt that spins the alternator. He says from somewhere in there and then the pully flings it. I asked how bad and he just looks at me. What will it take to fix that? He's not sure what all. He said she smokes too. Really?? So he fires it up and it's happy to smoke for us ....and fling engine oil. I ask how long does it smoke like that, he said I was welcome to let it run as long as I want. 

We talked a bit about how it really didn't look like a relatively fresh motor, nor act like one. A bit about the pros and cons of wiscons and the carb system. I pulled the stick, it was down a bit with solid black oil. The filter was faded and oxidized. It also turned the wheel at idle while disengaged and the belt was junk. Tires didn't look to be wanting to make the trip home. the fenders had been welded to the framework cracked, re welded and cracked. The more I looked it over the more I found and the more I felt to be looking at a piece of scrape iron.

I'm getting pissed. I wasn't expecting something great, but at least something serviceable.

I call my bank and talked with my vp and we stopped payment on the check that my salesman said he would hold until I made certain it was what they said it was. He also said he would be out golfing, but to call if there was an emergency. I called and left a brief message. Never heard back. Went in to see my point of contact (a manager, not a salesman) who proceeded to explain to me what I had just found and that he told my salesman all of this yesterday while we were calling from my driveway. This reaffirms why my ex salesman walked a distance from me once he started getting answers.

Now I'm livid. But I’m cool. Evansville told me the truth and I appreciate that. They were just as disgusted, but not near as mad. 

I was told that a couple teeth had chips, but the rest were serviceable, might need sharpened some, but that it was ready to go and they'd have it washed up for me. According to evansville, they told him everything and not to send me clear from Champaign-Urbana to look at it because it needed alot of work and that it was not serviceable. I remember my ex salesman responding with things like, "that's ok, this guy's a good mechanic." True, but I'm expecting a serviceable grinder that may need this and that along the way like we discussed, not something that needs a complete overhaul.

I lost a day for no reason and a responsible and respectable salesman would have disclosed what he was told, not send me on a wild goose chase. They have the monopoly in this area and I guess could care less. Well, me too then. Vermeer is a good product, but as long as I live and build a company in this area, I'll drive twice the distance for a bandit, mobark, rayco, etc. (This officially solves the which chipper debate.)

Thanks Vermeer of Central Illinois. I learned my lesson the first time here, no need to start an account now. I may have lost a day, but looks like I saved thousands of dollars and countless days. Maybe you'll get a christmas card....ummm…let me think..probably not.


----------



## ozzy42

Sorry you were treated like that.Good thing you were able to back out of the deal.I don't know if it should detract you from the brand though.I could understand the dealer,but I understand you don't have many choices in your area for other vermeer dealers.
#1 reason there are not too many things I will agree to buy sight-unseen.


----------



## tree MDS

Climbed my ass off the last couple of days on a big job. A lot more next week too. It's been a while sinse I had to go at it all day like that (six wheel bucket truck). I gotta say, all the years of experience don't just fade away, that's for sure! Feels good to know I can back up all the smack I'm always talking around this piece! lol. 

Kinda nice to just leave the bucket back at the shop for a bit... gets me back to my roots and reminds me how I got this far in the first place. Nice having a 23 yard chip truck now too, so I can just keep going... no more annoying stopping to dump all the time, just when things get going good.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ozzy42 said:


> Sorry you were treated like that.Good thing you were able to back out of the deal.I don't know if it should detract you from the brand though.I could understand the dealer,but I understand you don't have many choices in your area for other vermeer dealers.
> #1 reason there are not too many things I will agree to buy sight-unseen.



Right, I agreed to buy it as is if it was everything that I was told it was. A solid machine, ready to go with a motor with under 400hrs. I elected to hold it and have a look, and then be able to bring it home yesterday if everything worked out. It was the only option I was given really.

Vermeer - SC665a - Stump Cutters - Vermeer Midwest

It needs more than tail lights...I promise.

I know it's a solid company with awesome products, but this all but ends my future dealings with this dealer, and especially the salesman over my area.

Other dealers and salesmen have the potential to be different and evansville is a great example of that. The guy they sent down to start up evansville, is from up here originally, and started at this dealership. It's noteworthy that there are competing brands at equipment dealers in that area as well. I saw a nice rayco at work on my way around evansville. My goal is to make my rounds in the next few weeks and discuss what it might take to bring brush bandit and/ or the other top brands into this area at various equipment dealers. If I have to go to indy or chitown in the meantime then I'll gladly make that sacrifice, but if I can get someone to see that they can compete with vermeer I'll be happy to see someone keep them honest at least...literally. There are a few dealers in the area that are capable and might be interested. Can't hurt to ask. Wouldn't mind if they considered getting some climbing and rigging gear in from another outlet than sherrill while they are at it. Nothing against sherrill at all, looks like vermeer and them have an exclusive deal going is all.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> Well, I'm waking up from a 12 hour round trip yesterday learning all about my vermeer salesman.
> 
> Got down to evansville about lunch time. And there she sits, my beloved 665a. Good grief that's a big mother.
> 
> I look her over, plenty of superficial needs, but nothing bothers me. I get to the wheel and find two serviceable teeth, about 6-7 missing carbide, and the rest rounded to worthlessness. Ok, no biggy, it's not a good sign, but these are consumables and I want yellow jackets anyway.
> 
> Mech comes out to greet me and tells me they washed it up for me, but doesn't act too happy that I'm there, but he's not rude. He tells me they found the relative source of the engine oil leak. Engine oil leak? What engine oil leak?? There is a distributor and a pulley shaft coming out of the same area. The pulley turns a belt that spins the alternator. He says from somewhere in there and then the pully flings it. I asked how bad and he just looks at me. What will it take to fix that? He's not sure what all. He said she smokes too. Really?? So he fires it up and it's happy to smoke for us ....and fling engine oil. I ask how long does it smoke like that, he said I was welcome to let it run as long as I want.
> 
> We talked a bit about how it really didn't look like a relatively fresh motor, nor act like one. A bit about the pros and cons of wiscons and the carb system. I pulled the stick, it was down a bit with solid black oil. The filter was faded and oxidized. It also turned the wheel at idle while disengaged and the belt was junk. Tires didn't look to be wanting to make the trip home. the fenders had been welded to the framework cracked, re welded and cracked. The more I looked it over the more I found and the more I felt to be looking at a piece of scrape iron.
> 
> I'm getting pissed. I wasn't expecting something great, but at least something serviceable.
> 
> I call my bank and talked with my vp and we stopped payment on the check that my salesman said he would hold until I made certain it was what they said it was. He also said he would be out golfing, but to call if there was an emergency. I called and left a brief message. Never heard back. Went in to see my point of contact (a manager, not a salesman) who proceeded to explain to me what I had just found and that he told my salesman all of this yesterday while we were calling from my driveway. This reaffirms why my ex salesman walked a distance from me once he started getting answers.
> 
> Now I'm livid. But I’m cool. Evansville told me the truth and I appreciate that. They were just as disgusted, but not near as mad.
> 
> I was told that a couple teeth had chips, but the rest were serviceable, might need sharpened some, but that it was ready to go and they'd have it washed up for me. According to evansville, they told him everything and not to send me clear from Champaign-Urbana to look at it because it needed alot of work and that it was not serviceable. I remember my ex salesman responding with things like, "that's ok, this guy's a good mechanic." True, but I'm expecting a serviceable grinder that may need this and that along the way like we discussed, not something that needs a complete overhaul.
> 
> I lost a day for no reason and a responsible and respectable salesman would have disclosed what he was told, not send me on a wild goose chase. They have the monopoly in this area and I guess could care less. Well, me too then. Vermeer is a good product, but as long as I live and build a company in this area, I'll drive twice the distance for a bandit, mobark, rayco, etc. (This officially solves the which chipper debate.)
> 
> Thanks Vermeer of Central Illinois. I learned my lesson the first time here, no need to start an account now. I may have lost a day, but looks like I saved thousands of dollars and countless days. Maybe you'll get a christmas card....ummm…let me think..probably not.


 
Wow, that sucks, I feel the same way about the Vermeer dealer in my town, the sales guys is real shady, always trying to pull wool over the eyes. Also why I drive to Chicago to go to Alexander equipment for a Morbark, even tho I could just drive a cross a bridge to get to Vermeer, it would cost me more in the long run.


----------



## tree md

Sorry to hear the stumper didn't work out for you. If you did buy another brand Vermeer would likely support you on it. I bought a Bandit 90 XP about 4 years ago and my Vermeer dealer serviced it for me the first time for free. The said they wanted my business and future work on it. Still had to order parts from Bandit but Vermeer did all the work on it.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree md said:


> Sorry to hear the stumper didn't work out for you. If you did buy another brand Vermeer would likely support you on it. I bought a Bandit 90 XP about 4 years ago and my Vermeer dealer serviced it for me the first time for free. The said they wanted my business and future work on it. Still had to order parts from Bandit but Vermeer did all the work on it.


 
Good point. I remember hearing a guy talking about fixing a bandit and ordering parts the last time I was there. At least they've always let me in the shop and even handed me a wrench and put me to work on the 1400 I had when I was on the ROW. In a pinch I could handle that, but I don't want to give them any more business than I have to if their sales guys are like this. Which is part of the reason I'd like a deere in my next chipper, so I can deal with deere directly on engine issues. The rest of the chipper I can handle in house.



> Wow, that sucks, I feel the same way about the Vermeer dealer in my town, the sales guys is real shady, always trying to pull wool over the eyes. Also why I drive to Chicago to go to Alexander equipment for a Morbark, even tho I could just drive a cross a bridge to get to Vermeer, it would cost me more in the long run.



Yeah, at least I have a long weekend to party this experience into proper perspective. The last time I was in at east moline I wasn't impressed at all. I've been thinking about paying a visit to Alexander's. Now I have a really good reason. Anyone in particular you might recommend? I know vermeer has good stuff, but if this is how they have to be to sell it, it doesn't say much for the stuff after all. It's part of the worth or worthlessness of the product...and like you said, will only cost you more in the long run.


----------



## Toddppm

My vermeer dealer helped me out with my Bandit too, I was suprised when they offered to work on it. I'm glad they did because the place I bought it from is a Bobcat dealer and was looking for anything except the real problems. Wanted to change my blades and anvil for around $900! WTF they were doing even looking at my blades I don't know but they'll never look again.

Looking at used eqpt. like that is what makes me want to buy new, the monthly payments are usually less of a hassle than dealing with breakdowns a few times a year on top of regular maintenance.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You would love a Vermeer 672. Great machine with the German engine,( don't know how to spell it,ha).
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> How many attempts has husky made now at a climbing saw to match the ms 200? (015, 020, 020T.....192 is garbahge)
> 
> I guess it is like watching Cincinnati sports....you are always willing to believe they are going to put out a winner cause that's all you got.
> 
> Never happen tho. Husky small saws suck and always will.


 
My experience is all I shall need the 192 is still going the 200 is not my first husky 335 would still be going if I had not had to let it drop 60 foot to concrete. I will say durability wise echo 3000 was better than the 200.


----------



## tree md

All the Echo saws I have used have been solid mechanically and have run forever. They just don't have the ass of a 200T.

I'm looking to buy an Echo backpack blower in the next week but my saw choice is still Stihl.


----------



## ropensaddle

Toddppm said:


> My vermeer dealer helped me out with my Bandit too, I was suprised when they offered to work on it. I'm glad they did because the place I bought it from is a Bobcat dealer and was looking for anything except the real problems. Wanted to change my blades and anvil for around $900! WTF they were doing even looking at my blades I don't know but they'll never look again.
> 
> Looking at used eqpt. like that is what makes me want to buy new, the monthly payments are usually less of a hassle than dealing with breakdowns a few times a year on top of regular maintenance.


 
Yes in theory but the facts are the new chit breaks down all to much too.


----------



## ropensaddle

Sorry to hear termie hell get a 110 stumps and call me lol I will drive up there grind em @ 20 per stump or so if they ain't all over creation lol Depending on mileage I get 7 mpg lol. U charge em 50 and sit back and laugh at my dusted azz


----------



## prentice110

I pulled an Echo 3000 out of the storage shed last week to get it going to train the newbie on. That thing has been sitting since 06'-07', fired on the second pull with the stale gas in it. Ran it dry, filled it halfway with fresh mix, and cut firewood with it till it was empty again. Those 3000's never die, they just get thrown to the side cuz dey' aint gots no balls! Those 672's are nice lil stumpys Jeff. The guy that works the counter at Alexander is a snakey ####er. Dont belive a thing he says.


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> I pulled an Echo 3000 out of the storage shed last week to get it going to train the newbie on. That thing has been sitting since 06'-07', fired on the second pull with the stale gas in it. Ran it dry, filled it halfway with fresh mix, and cut firewood with it till it was empty again. Those 3000's never die, they just get thrown to the side cuz dey' aint gots no balls! Those 672's are nice lil stumpys Jeff. The guy that works the counter at Alexander is a snakey ####er. Dont belive a thing he says.


 
I will take less power and long life cheap over a three month expensive pos screamer any-day. I am thinking the t540 will give both and not be a rubix cube either. I will then make a video of me running the 200 over with a case dozer


----------



## TreeClimber57

Slvrmple72 said:


> My little 192T, angry mosquito, just wont die. I still love using it for pruning and small removals. Carb troubles with the 200T but it is an older saw. May buy a new one but that Husky has me thinking>:tongue2:


 
Put a new carb on the 200T and it will be as good as new. I have one that just got new carb last summer. 
Although I bought a brand new one last fall, they both sit on truck side by side. One with new carb will do as good a job as new one all day long.


----------



## tree md

TreeClimber57 said:


> Put a new carb on the 200T and it will be as good as new. I have one that just got new carb last summer.
> Although I bought a brand new one last fall, they both sit on truck side by side. One with new carb will do as good a job as new one all day long.


 
How much did the new carb run you?


----------



## TreeClimber57

tree md said:


> How much did the new carb run you?


 
Going from memory, think it was around $100... plus labor if you don't do yourself.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

spent the day with my daughter, usally not a big deal but the wife left and took the kids, least i still got my house


----------



## TreEmergencyB

tree md said:


> All the Echo saws I have used have been solid mechanically and have run forever. They just don't have the ass of a 200T.
> 
> I'm looking to buy an Echo backpack blower in the next week but my saw choice is still Stihl.


 
echo blowers are superior to sthils but the saws not the same story


----------



## tree md

TreEmergencyB said:


> spent the day with my daughter, usally not a big deal but the wife left and took the kids, least i still got my house




Sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Going from memory, think it was around $100... plus labor if you don't do yourself.


 
So buy it for 600 in a few moths put another 150 into it to get it to run right:monkey: No thanks I want five years trouble free for 6 hundy.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

thanks im sure im not the only tree guy on this site who has been left, i know about 5 in Pittsburgh, just trying to stay focused support my kids and stay outa the bottle/bar. the other day i realized how guys become alcoholics when there wife leaves quiet ass house nothing to do but sit there in think where you went wrong, not a good thing. Boss said hope it doesn't affect my work, the only time im not thinking bout her is when my feet leave the ground, what a mind clearing experience climbing is kinda therapeutic, to bad its the weekend of the 4th and i have 3 days with no work


----------



## ropensaddle

TreEmergencyB said:


> thanks im sure im not the only tree guy on this site who has been left, i know about 5 in Pittsburgh, just trying to stay focused support my kids and stay outa the bottle/bar. the other day i realized how guys become alcoholics when there wife leaves quiet ass house nothing to do but sit there in think where you went wrong, not a good thing. Boss said hope it doesn't affect my work, the only time im not thinking bout her is when my feet leave the ground, what a mind clearing experience climbing is kinda therapeutic, to bad its the weekend of the 4th and i have 3 days with no work


 
Sorry to hear ya got troubles, maybe ya didn't go wrong, anyway the only thing certain is, it will pass. Just carry on, your kids need you, try to stay out of arguments it only makes things worse. Anyway hope things get better for you.


----------



## tree md

Just take care of yourself and your kids. Everything else will fall in place.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry to hear termie hell get a 110 stumps and call me lol I will drive up there grind em @ 20 per stump or so if they ain't all over creation lol Depending on mileage I get 7 mpg lol. U charge em 50 and sit back and laugh at my dusted azz


 
Sounds like a plan. 

That 665 was a monster and I really wanted to put it to work. I like simple older equipment. I know alot of the new stuff struggles to enjoy the reliability that a simple machine has the potential to offer. I'm pissed on that note alone, then you add the sting of a salesman for a reputable company knowingly and willingly sending you that far for scrap metal and it calls for a long weekend.

Had this been the end of the season and I did well, I'd take it on for alot less and rebuild it myself, but I have zero time and extra funds for total overhaul at this point.

I at least was able to make my rounds and calls on upcoming work to touch base with people that were waiting for work to be done, estimates to be done, or a call back before I called it a week. I've hit the road for the quad cities till tuesday. Perfect timing for a break from it all.

Maybe the best part is that my 13 yr old son got to witness the event from start to finish. I loved his simple reaction. Oil is flinging, stack's smoking, and he's like "You're not going to buy this, are you?"


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreEmergencyB said:


> thanks im sure im not the only tree guy on this site who has been left, i know about 5 in Pittsburgh, just trying to stay focused support my kids and stay outa the bottle/bar. the other day i realized how guys become alcoholics when there wife leaves quiet ass house nothing to do but sit there in think where you went wrong, not a good thing. Boss said hope it doesn't affect my work, the only time im not thinking bout her is when my feet leave the ground, what a mind clearing experience climbing is kinda therapeutic, to bad its the weekend of the 4th and i have 3 days with no work


 
Been there...not with my wife, but I've been there. I'm on the verge with my wife from time to time, but she's come around here in the last week. I've been there enough to where I could care less, and she knows it.

Don't want to care less, but I'm fully capable. 

Stay in the tree, you're safe there.

I have full custody of my son and his bio mom is non existant. How?

I was raised by a single dad, did two papers in college on the subject, and turned around and did my homework once I became one. I've read a couple of great books on the subject and had a long dinner with Jeffery Leving himself here in the quad cities. My wife actually arranged that and is a bigger advocate for father's rights than I have time for. Nevertheless I suggest you read his books and go to his site for info:

Fathers Rights: Jeffery M. Leving - Leading Family Law & Divorce Attorneys (Fathers Rights Advocates - Chicago IL)

I ended up in phoenix one night and shared this info with a guy that hung out with us for a little bon fire. He had his kids a year later.

You hold on, they are going to need all of you. Too often the wife or girl "friend" goes off the deep end and we are left to pick up the pieces.

Also, maybe you did screw up some, but don't beat yourself up. It takes two. I've been there with a completely empty house save a couch, a tv, and a good cat. (I'm not a cat person, but she took everything else and wanted the cat too, but I kept him....he turned out alright.) 

It's tough. If you go out and have a few and get some, don't be too hard on yourself about that either. Just don't do something stupid.

Fall off the face of _her_ earth. Drives them nuts.

She left you, but that doesn't mean you're not getting the better end of that deal. 

Stay positive....about everything. I prayed alot about it too and I can't say God didn't have a hand in things, despite my short comings. 

He works in mysterious ways.


----------



## ozzy42

TreEmergencyB said:


> thanks im sure im not the only tree guy on this site who has been left, i know about 5 in Pittsburgh, just trying to stay focused support my kids and stay outa the bottle/bar. the other day i realized how guys become alcoholics when there wife leaves quiet ass house nothing to do but sit there in think where you went wrong, not a good thing. Boss said hope it doesn't affect my work, the only time im not thinking bout her is when my feet leave the ground, what a mind clearing experience climbing is kinda therapeutic, to bad its the weekend of the 4th and i have 3 days with no work


 
Sorry to hear about your troubles.Been there done that ........TWICE.

The second one was very very tough.Only thing worse than feeling like a loser ,is to feel like a two time loser.

Happens to the best of us bro. It does not feel like it now,but life will go on and things will work theirselves out.





Keep one very important thing in mind.It will be the hardest but most important.
Be civil and respectful to her in front of your kids.It is an absolute MUST.Just bite your tounge when talking about her in anyway to or in front of them.
They are what is important now,and you will gain NOTHING by trash talking her.
If you love your kids[and I'm sure you do] ,they will know it .Don't make it competition for them to judge.Save her nasties for the judge if need be.

PM me if you need anything.
Keep your head up.
Trust God.He knows what you're going thru.


----------



## ozzy42

Bigus Termitius said:


> Don't want to care less, but I'm fully capable.


 
What a great sentence.
I may steal that for my sig. some day.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

ozzy42 said:


> Has anybody here tried echo's new 360t ? More CCs than the 200,1/2 the price.
> I looked at one but didn't have the 3 bills to HOPE it would be an adequate climbing saw.I just grinded my teeth and put out the 6 1/2 for a new 200.The old one has been a great saw but decided to run lean on me for some reason after 18 mo.and yes ,it has one of the tanks that want to go thru flippy caps for some reason.
> Brian13 is looking at it and hopefully can get it back into shape for a backup.
> Would like some input about the new echoEven if it dont match up to the 200 ,it may out do the lil 192 for lite trimming .


 
I have run the 350t's on and off for about 7 years, they run well and dont give much trouble but the brake sucks. Its like they dont want it to be used. One of my guys has put 2 years solid work with one, mufflers rattled loose once but thats about it.


----------



## treevet

TE....if staying outta the bar becomes an overwelming problem then maybe a meeting is the answer. The worse thing is your problem on a drunk and then a hangover.....then dealing with her and the kids. They use the kids against you....it is in their nature.

Best of luck and don't go into a cocoon...talk about it with friends.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

treevet said:


> TE....if staying outta the bar becomes an overwelming problem then maybe a meeting is the answer. The worse thing is your problem on a drunk and then a hangover.....then dealing with her and the kids. They use the kids against you....it is in their nature.
> 
> Best of luck and don't go into a cocoon...talk about it with friends.


 
thats the worse part i moved to pittsburgh cpl years ago and all my real freinds are back in the poconos, nota phone person so in reality i have no1 here except my 5yo to talk to and i cant really talk to her about it. Wife is my best freind and cant talk to her about it ether. As for now im not having trouble staying outa the bar, im just beat up about it, i married my HS sweetheart and thought it was forever, never knew what love was till then, she is just being very cold hearted bout it all and it makes it worse.


----------



## treevet

Biggie, round here if you see a used piece of equipment you like on a Vermeer ad they will bring it to you and you can demo it for a couple of days. May have to be an established customer tho? I have had many many neg issues with Vermeer but always got them straightened them out. Bought my used 665 b from them and used it for a year and it lost compression and blew oil within a year. Asked them what cost to repair and it was in the realm of 15 hun to 2k. 

They fixed it and bill was over 7k on a complete rebuild (they were gonna sleeve it I think). I went off on em and told them to come get it and keep it. They let me pay the 2k. 

Another time I saw a used pict of a bc2k. Told them I wanted to see it. They drove it down and it looked beat (it def was NOT the same unit I saw). Demo'ed it for a couple of days and it turned out to be great but just bashed up, but less than 3k hours. We shined it up a little and it has had zero issues in 4th year we had it.

Have had countless issues with them over the years but have always ironed them out which is not usually the case with me as I can say things I regret when I lose my temper.


----------



## treevet

TreEmergencyB said:


> thats the worse part i moved to pittsburgh cpl years ago and all my real freinds are back in the poconos, nota phone person so in reality i have no1 here except my 5yo to talk to and i cant really talk to her about it. Wife is my best freind and cant talk to her about it ether. As for now im not having trouble staying outa the bar, im just beat up about it, i married my HS sweetheart and thought it was forever, never knew what love was till then, she is just being very cold hearted bout it all and it makes it worse.


 
My hs sweet heart broke up with me at 18 when I moved away and I was broken hearted for 17 years thru another marriage and then got back together with her at a hs reunion set up by old friends and now have been married for 25 years last week...so I know what you mean. There was nobody but her no matter how/who I tried. She haunted my dreams. I stared at the wires on guard in VNam thinking about her.

No pain compared toi that but dedicating yourself to your kids and work and religion and staying off any booze etc will help the situation and make you feel better. Stupid thought but have you ever tried distance running? Meditation is another relaxer I use at stressful times. Praying yet another. Give me a call if you'd like to talk....my # is on my website on the bottom of this post.


----------



## treevet

Big time tennis match on right NOW. Not much of a tennis player but I love big sports events and love one on one sports. Some good fights on UFC last night tool


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> I love double A. While you guys whine about the struggle to get work, call him a low baller and that market is in the crapper he goes out and buys a 15k garden tractor, in your face . Truth is this site is just the right fit for double A. I hit up AS for a good laugh and to keep it casual. Why you guys get worked up over a guy like this is beyond me. Most likely you like being the big fish in a small pond. Move along if you want a site for seasoned tree men.


 
Your so full of #### ,what sites , there are alot of "seasoned " tree men here , your just bitter because you get hammer ####ed here and the other sites are full of ######s that have nothing to say ... You can move on because your skin is a little thin that's for sure , you hit and run because your afraid of reading the responses you'll surely get...... whatever...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Biggie, round here if you see a used piece of equipment you like on a Vermeer ad they will bring it to you and you can demo it for a couple of days. May have to be an established customer tho? I have had many many neg issues with Vermeer but always got them straightened them out. Bought my used 665 b from them and used it for a year and it lost compression and blew oil within a year. Asked them what cost to repair and it was in the realm of 15 hun to 2k.
> 
> They fixed it and bill was over 7k on a complete rebuild (they were gonna sleeve it I think). I went off on em and told them to come get it and keep it. They let me pay the 2k.
> 
> Another time I saw a used pict of a bc2k. Told them I wanted to see it. They drove it down and it looked beat (it def was NOT the same unit I saw). Demo'ed it for a couple of days and it turned out to be great but just bashed up, but less than 3k hours. We shined it up a little and it has had zero issues in 4th year we had it.
> 
> Have had countless issues with them over the years but have always ironed them out which is not usually the case with me as I can say things I regret when I lose my temper.


 
No way tv, u temper? That just can't be and what is regret, there is always the opportunity to make amends! Hey vet a day without a resentment is a wasted day bro


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Biggie, round here if you see a used piece of equipment you like on a Vermeer ad they will bring it to you and you can demo it for a couple of days. May have to be an established customer tho? I have had many many neg issues with Vermeer but always got them straightened them out. Bought my used 665 b from them and used it for a year and it lost compression and blew oil within a year. Asked them what cost to repair and it was in the realm of 15 hun to 2k.
> 
> They fixed it and bill was over 7k on a complete rebuild (they were gonna sleeve it I think). I went off on em and told them to come get it and keep it. They let me pay the 2k.
> 
> Another time I saw a used pict of a bc2k. Told them I wanted to see it. They drove it down and it looked beat (it def was NOT the same unit I saw). Demo'ed it for a couple of days and it turned out to be great but just bashed up, but less than 3k hours. We shined it up a little and it has had zero issues in 4th year we had it.
> 
> Have had countless issues with them over the years but have always ironed them out which is not usually the case with me as I can say things I regret when I lose my temper.



Wow...

Yeah, I figured that this piece would also serve to get me established as a customer with a decent banker. I was also talking about what chipper I wanted to upgrade to and showed interest in the 600tx. This could have been the beginning of something good for both parties.

I was told that I needed at least a grand down on a check that they would hold to bring it from Ft. Wayne. I figured that would be fine. Then a guy had it on hold when we called on it and it somehow ended up in evansville because he "couldn't get the financing." 

Then it became "cut a check for the total and we'll bring it on a lowboy next time we are down there for something." And there's no option to demo. ....really??

I'm thinking this isn't worth their time for the price, so if I want it, I'll have to do the leg work. So I did it in a timely manner as to have the option to cut them off at the pass if I'm getting a raw deal.

I'm just done with them period. I'm still fumed and also have a tendency to go off.

About the only way they could make it right would be if the manager from evansville makes some calls and brings this up to someone higher up and they call to apologize for this crap. I'd be happy to demo a 352 or a 60tx for long weekends as a gesture of goodwill. Then make me a deal I can't refuse.

But that's a pipe dream and I've already exhaled.

I've spent thousands in there over the last few years, parts for the 1400, teeth for rental grinders, and plenty of gear. And this is the way I get treated?

I'm thinking about getting some stickers made up like vermeer with a red slash circle over it, or something like "NOT powered by vermeer."	Just for fun.

I like the bandits better anyway. Might share this event with the coop guys and show them what bandit's up to with their larger units. Also going to let the rental places know about this...and how nice the rayco stumping units are. I'm not going to get ridiculous, but I'm not finished spreading the word by any means.

They need to get the message that every time they do someone like this it’s going to cost them. Perhaps the impression my son now has will cost them the most...lol.


----------



## prentice110

Stay away from the 600tx Bigs, problems. One of my biggest competitors has one, bought it new. One of their grunties told me the thing is a huge pos. I used to wonder why I'd see em' without it, cuz they take it to every job, whether its needed or not, and its because the thing is always broke down. I'd be a liar if I didn't admit that I beat the holy hell out of my Bobcat, but 4 years later the only thing Ive had to replace is the tracks and filters. Oh, and one hose. But if you ask me they didnt make it long enuf. I gotta say, that is one helluva machine. Gonna be a pita when the starter goes tho. Tighter than a German virgin on her wedding night gettin to that XXXXX. Gotta have the hands of a 8 year old Japanese midget to get that thing out.


----------



## Grace Tree

Starter went on my Bobcat MT50. 2 bolts. First one came out in 5 minutes. I worked on the second for 4 hrs. before giving up and calling Bobcat of Cleveland. I thought they would have some special wrench for the job. Nope. Guy was trying the same approaches that I'd already done with the same results and I'm watching the bill go up by the minute. I finally told him to get his air chisel out and break the starter castings apart. That's the quickest and if it's a new starter there's no core charge. I think it was 400 bucks for the starter and another 300 for the service call. I hate paying for something I can do myself.
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

Had a valve bank go on my MT50 earlier this year. Spent about 4 hours on it myself before giving up and hauling it to the bobcat dealer/service center. 1200 bucks later it was working again. Mini's are the #### but there's an awful lotta parts jammed in those little units.


----------



## Grace Tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Had a valve bank go on my MT50 earlier this year. Spent about 4 hours on it myself before giving up and hauling it to the bobcat dealer/service center. 1200 bucks later it was working again. Mini's are the #### but there's an awful lotta parts jammed in those little units.


 
ouch!


----------



## prentice110

Scariest thing about owning a mini, is wondering where the thing is, and what its doing when it goes down, cuz if your like me, you drive that ##### where nothing else (that can drag it) can go. Hope the GRCS can drag that ##### backwards a few feet in case thats the only way to get the boom down, cuz you cant open the hood with the boom up. Hey Blakes, what was wrong with the valves?


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> Stay away from the 600tx Bigs, problems. One of my biggest competitors has one, bought it new. One of their grunties told me the thing is a huge pos. I used to wonder why I'd see em' without it, cuz they take it to every job, whether its needed or not, and its because the thing is always broke down. I'd be a liar if I didn't admit that I beat the holy hell out of my Bobcat, but 4 years later the only thing Ive had to replace is the tracks and filters. Oh, and one hose. But if you ask me they didnt make it long enuf. I gotta say, that is one helluva machine. Gonna be a pita when the starter goes tho. Tighter than a German virgin on her wedding night gettin to that XXXXX. Gotta have the hands of a 8 year old Japanese midget to get that thing out.


 
I've heard good and bad. Sounds like a lemon. I like the platform and controls, but I'm moving on to something else. Vermeer is history. Local bobcat is mostly owned and run by a close family friend, so it looks like the obvious solution as far as mini's go. They are going to hear of my wild goose chase too. I've lived in this area my whole life, big mistake to send me to evansville after junk.


----------



## prentice110

Thing that sux bout the kitty is the Bob-tach system. Cant score cheap attachments at auction like the other guys with their 'universal blah blah blah....'


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> Thing that sux bout the kitty is the Bob-tach system. Cant score cheap attachments at auction like the other guys with their 'universal blah blah blah....'


 
good point.


----------



## prentice110

Bigus Termitius said:


> I've heard good and bad. Sounds like a lemon. I like the platform and controls,


 
I hated the controls. Did you know that when they first came out, they rushed on it to compete, and the first gen tracks and tires fell off due the the bolts being to small and snapping? That was strait from the salesman.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> I hated the controls. Did you know that when they first came out, they rushed on it to compete, and the first gen tracks and tires fell off due the the bolts being to small and snapping? That was strait from the salesman.:msp_ohmy:


 
I'm not surprised. Can't say I've run one yet, but the controls look simple and easy. What didn't you like about them?


----------



## ropensaddle

Ill not buy any new vermeer again unless its sold and renamed. I like my stumper but the motor blew a head gasket with just a hair over 200 hours did the dealer fix it? Nope I did. clutch shattered with 100 hours u joint snapped at 125 hours greased regular too. The head gasket and clutch pissed me off if I wore the clutch ok but it shattered the metal disintegrated. I will keep the machine because it grinds very fast, oh the ignition switch is out now 230 hours I put a standard ignition in it for now as the veermeer one is 200 and some change. Like I said I will try bandit , rayco, Carleton when I wear the veermeer out. imo you should not have problems on a diesel for minimum 1000 hours.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Today I just did yard work around the house and got ready for my bar-b-q party. For the first time this summer I had some free time and it felt great to spend it with my wife, kids, friends, and family. Watched fireworks 2 nights in a row and enjoyed my spending time with the people I care for.

Wish you guys the best who are out pounding it hard this year, as it has been a good one for me.

On another note, I spanked down a 95 foot White Pine in a tight spot with live power the other day and then cleaned up swimming with a bar of soap in the lake at the clients property. It was a great primitive time, the kind that make you feel alive.


----------



## prentice110

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'm not surprised. Can't say I've run one yet, but the controls look simple and easy. What didn't you like about them?


 
I thought it was a lil squirly.


----------



## Blakesmaster

prentice110 said:


> Scariest thing about owning a mini, is wondering where the thing is, and what its doing when it goes down, cuz if your like me, you drive that ##### where nothing else (that can drag it) can go. Hope the GRCS can drag that ##### backwards a few feet in case thats the only way to get the boom down, cuz you cant open the hood with the boom up. Hey Blakes, what was wrong with the valves?


 
One of the 3 bolts that holds the one valve bank together snapped for some reason. Of course it was the least accessible valve bank and pretty much all the hydraulic lines had to be pulled out of the machine to get to it.


----------



## treevet

I had an mt50 and Dingo at same time and there is no comparison in performance. Dingo way superior machine. Don't know what the mt 52 is like. But it says a lot that Cinci Bobcat a giant dealer that sold Dingo for many years, built their own mini by Bobcat and continued to sell the Dingo which is where I bought it, and my brand new stx 26 toro/dingo mini stumper.

Btw, Sat a lady client called me and raved and raved about the mini tracked stumper and what a job it did going thru a gate and INTO her garden behind plants and took out a whole row of 10 stumps next to a fence. I couldn't even get a word in. Told her to tell other people about it.

This thing is gonna make mass bucks....it is a no lose situation. We are literally head over heals in love with it. My gm goes on and on about it. One of those things where you just stare at when you aren't using it like a new motorcycle.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> I had an mt50 and Dingo at same time and there is no comparison in performance. Dingo way superior machine. Don't know what the mt 52 is like. But it says a lot that Cinci Bobcat a giant dealer that sold Dingo for many years, built their own mini by Bobcat and continued to sell the Dingo which is where I bought it, and my brand new stx 26 toro/dingo mini stumper.
> 
> Btw, Sat a lady client called me and raved and raved about the mini tracked stumper and what a job it did going thru a gate and INTO her garden behind plants and took out a whole row of 10 stumps next to a fence. I couldn't even get a word in. Told her to tell other people about it.
> 
> This thing is gonna make mass bucks....it is a no lose situation. We are literally head over heals in love with it. My gm goes on and on about it. One of those things where you just stare at when you aren't using it like a new motorcycle.


 
It has my attention. I'm watching some dingos on ebay, they aren't out of the running. I'd like to see that stx26 in action.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Bigus Termitius said:


> It has my attention. I'm watching some dingos on ebay, they aren't out of the running. I'd like to see that stx26 in action.


 
Dingo's are awesome. I rent the 525 wide track here from time to time and it has WAY more power than my mt50. The controls are much more intuitive too. TV's got a sweet setup with the 525 narrow track. Less stability but better access. For me it came down to what was available in my price range and I do not regret my bobcat purchase the least bit. Talk to arbor pro. That guy comes across mini's like it's his job. lol


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Dingo's are awesome. I rent the 525 wide track here from time to time and it has WAY more power than my mt50. The controls are much more intuitive too. TV's got a sweet setup with the 525 narrow track. Less stability but better access. For me it came down to what was available in my price range and I do not regret my bobcat purchase the least bit. Talk to arbor pro. That guy comes across mini's like it's his job. lol


 
I hear ya, he's wanting to sell me one. I've one foot in the market, but I have access to a large loader tractor for now. The stump grinder is the missing piece, but if I find a great deal on a mini with a grapple first, I'll be hard pressed to pass it up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Bigus Termitius said:


> I hear ya, he's wanting to sell me one. I've one foot in the market, but I have access to a large loader tractor for now. The stump grinder is the missing piece, but if I find a great deal on a mini with a grapple first, I'll be hard pressed to pass it up.


 
Yup. Unless you know a good, reliable stump man, ( which if I remember correctly you were having issues with your guy ) a stumper is a must. Customer's don't want to wait 3 weeks for the stump to be ground and you don't want to wait 3 weeks for the check.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> It has my attention. I'm watching some dingos on ebay, they aren't out of the running. I'd like to see that stx26 in action.


 
Here is the first stump we did after they demo'ed it with their machine which was dull.

I will make a better vid with mine which is razor sharp and we got some time with finesse running the machine now. This is a no access stump to tow behind even my 630a on toyota pu.

YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪002‬&rlm;


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Here is the first stump we did after they demo'ed it with their machine which was dull.
> 
> I will make a better vid with mine which is razor sharp and we got some time with finesse running the machine now. This is a no access stump to tow behind even my 630a on toyota pu.
> 
> YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;
> 
> YouTube - ‪002‬&rlm;


 
Nice. Now is that machine dedicated to the stumper, or do you also use it as a loader too (I missed that part)?


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Here is the first stump we did after they demo'ed it with their machine which was dull.
> 
> I will make a better vid with mine which is razor sharp and we got some time with finesse running the machine now. This is a no access stump to tow behind even my 630a on toyota pu.
> 
> YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;
> 
> YouTube - ‪002‬&rlm;


 
Not bad at all! Thank you. That seems to be about as good as any 252 gets along anyway. I'll have to consider this for a smaller unit.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Now is that machine dedicated to the stumper, or do you also use it as a loader too (I missed that part)?


 
It is a dedicated stumper.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Not bad at all! Thank you. That seems to be about as good as any 252 gets along anyway. I'll have to consider this for a smaller unit.



I made the mistake of renting one of them 252 things once. It seemed like it took 20 mins to gring a 12" white birch stump (that went into ground like telephone pole) down enough so you could maybe put a patch of sod over the damn thing. Pathetic IMO.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> It is a dedicated stumper.



Man, that is a sweet little setup right there! I'd be proud of that too!

It's no steiner, but hey...


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Not bad at all! Thank you. That seems to be about as good as any 252 gets along anyway. I'll have to consider this for a smaller unit.


 
Here is some of the stuff it has over the 252

No drive belts less maint.

Doesn't have computer or belts that makes restart very time consuming if you bog in stump

Much faster ground speed....much

Low center of gravity equals no tip over on side hills

Tracks...low ground impact....you can pivot SO easily to move on stump without dropping wheel and pivoting the whole machine or backing up and resetting like 252

Joy stick instead of multiple controls.

GREAT at chasing lateral surface roots.

1200 lbs and only about 6 feet long

fits in 34" gate

15k$ and financeable.

0 turn radius being skid steer

nice sweep span and cutting depth for this size machine

more I am sure but can't remember all


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Here is some of the stuff it has over the 252
> 
> No drive belts less maint.
> 
> Doesn't have computer or belts that makes restart very time consuming if you bog in stump
> 
> Much faster ground speed....much
> 
> Low center of gravity equals no tip over on side hills
> 
> Tracks...low ground impact....you can pivot SO easily to move on stump without dropping wheel and pivoting the whole machine or backing up and resetting like 252
> 
> Joy stick instead of multiple controls.
> 
> GREAT at chasing lateral surface roots.
> 
> 1200 lbs and only about 6 feet long
> 
> fits in 34" gate
> 
> 15k$ and financeable.
> 
> 0 turn radius being skid steer
> 
> nice sweep span and cutting depth for this size machine
> 
> more I am sure but can't remember all


 
15k?? 15k??? Hmmmm.

I knew about some of the advantages it has on the 252, and noticed some more of what you're saying in the video. I have a toro dealer not too far from me, might have to pay a visit next week.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> I made the mistake of renting one of them 252 things once. It seemed like it took 20 mins to gring a 12" white birch stump (that went into ground like telephone pole) down enough so you could maybe put a patch of sod over the damn thing. Pathetic IMO.


 
Very. I have yet to rent one with good teeth. Last trip I at least had a unit with yellow jackets and they gave me a diamond wheel. I redressed them every night and still thought life could be better.

The best thing this toro has going is that it is NOT A VERMEER...lol. But I'm not bitter or anything.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Very. I have yet to rent one with good teeth. Last trip I at least had a unit with yellow jackets and they gave me a diamond wheel. I redressed them every night and still thought life could be better.
> 
> The best thing this toro has going is that it is NOT A VERMEER...lol. But I'm not bitter or anything.


 
you got every right to be


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Very. I have yet to rent one with good teeth. Last trip I at least had a unit with yellow jackets and they gave me a diamond wheel. I redressed them every night and still thought life could be better.
> 
> The best thing this toro has going is that it is NOT A VERMEER...lol. But I'm not bitter or anything.


 
This thing looked like it had brand new teeth on it.. even had paint on em still. Some kind of round teeth (I'm not really into stumpers). Still sucked ass.

One of my buddies (kinda) called me the other week all excited about a 252 with 600 hrs. on it that he saw on CL. Thing came with a vermeer trailer and everything, for $4500. He was all "yeah, I could do some stumps for you, bleh, bleh, bleh.." I had to tell him gently that it was just too small to really do much with. I stopped short of saying what I really wanted to say, which would have been "if you think I'm bringing your fat ass and that little toy out to my jobs, with that S-10 towing it (when I can get a STX-60 and a pro cheaper), you got another thing coming buddy"! Lol. He finally saw the light and steered clear anyway. 252 is what people that wanna start a stump grinding business, but really don't have the money to invest in a decent machine, go out and buy (IMO).

My stump guy is usually so available and cheap, that buying a stumper isn't even in the plans for me at this point. Maybe somewhere down the line though.


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta get off my ass and sharpen some saws. Blakey is coming in tommorow to wreck out a big assed sugar maple for me. I'm gonna be crackin' the salted whip on the ground. Got a ton of other trees on this job too. Should be a good time... gotta make sure I take it a little bit easier on the brewski's today though..


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> This thing looked like it had brand new teeth on it.. even had paint on em still. Some kind of round teeth (I'm not really into stumpers). Still sucked ass.
> 
> One of my buddies (kinda) called me the other week all excited about a 252 with 600 hrs. on it that he saw on CL. Thing came with a vermeer trailer and everything, for $4500. He was all "yeah, I could do some stumps for you, bleh, bleh, bleh.." I had to tell him gently that it was just too small to really do much with. I stopped short of saying what I really wanted to say, which would have been "if you think I'm bringing your fat ass and that little toy out to my jobs, with that S-10 towing it (when I can get a STX-60 and a pro cheaper), you got another thing coming buddy"! Lol. He finally saw the light and steered clear anyway. 252 is what people that wanna start a stump grinding business, but really don't have the money to invest in a decent machine, go out and buy (IMO).
> 
> My stump guy is usually so available and cheap, that buying a stumper isn't even in the plans for me at this point. Maybe somewhere down the line though.


 
I have a rental source for a vermeer 60tx. A few more stumps to add to the list and I'll get it for the weekend. Doubt I ever waste time renting a 252 again.


----------



## Toddppm

treevet said:


> Here is some of the stuff it has over the 252
> 
> No drive belts less maint.
> 
> Doesn't have computer or belts that makes restart very time consuming if you bog in stump
> 
> Much faster ground speed....much
> 
> Low center of gravity equals no tip over on side hills
> 
> Tracks...low ground impact....you can pivot SO easily to move on stump without dropping wheel and pivoting the whole machine or backing up and resetting like 252
> 
> Joy stick instead of multiple controls.
> 
> GREAT at chasing lateral surface roots.
> 
> 1200 lbs and only about 6 feet long
> 
> fits in 34" gate
> 
> 15k$ and financeable.
> 
> 0 turn radius being skid steer
> 
> nice sweep span and cutting depth for this size machine
> 
> more I am sure but can't remember all


 

It's amazing how far ahead Toro is coming straight into the grinder market with this machine. $15K kills all the rest with the features it has in this size. 
Cutter head separate from the motor so you're not starving for oil, it has a huge sweep advantage and overall size/ tracks as you said. 
Is there a guard missing on the front of the cutter head or is it open like that?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Here is the first stump we did after they demo'ed it with their machine which was dull.
> 
> I will make a better vid with mine which is razor sharp and we got some time with finesse running the machine now. This is a no access stump to tow behind even my 630a on toyota pu.
> 
> YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;
> 
> YouTube - ‪002‬&rlm;


 
better than 252 but no small machine for me we have too much rock and dull little machines dont haul the mail. I kept thinking ok next stump please I grind a stump like that in two minutes


----------



## ropensaddle

I think I would be looking into the Carleton 60 0r 80 hp after mines wore out!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> better than 252 but no small machine for me we have too much rock and dull little machines dont haul the mail. I kept thinking ok next stump please I grind a stump like that in two minutes



Not if you can't get your machine to it you ain't!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> better than 252 but no small machine for me we have too much rock and dull little machines dont haul the mail. I kept thinking ok next stump please I grind a stump like that in two minutes


 
can't grind what you can't get to. and with this we almost always have a grinder on the job if you need one in a pinch. Neighbor came over Fri and we got a little addit income. It is like having a big saw in the pickup bed if you need it.

I wouldn't be without a big grinder and just have this tho. But it is poss to start with this and just sub out big stumps too. I subbed for years til I added up how much money I gave to a big fat guy that didn't even work up a sweat making money off me.


----------



## prentice110

Theres been an awful lot of talk about the 252 here lately. I havent run one in years. Its the biggest pos on earth next to that manual swing one they made back in the day. You remember that abortion? It was like a 252 without hydrualics. Now the 352, I kinda dug. ONLY with a diesel tho. And they had many a problem with that one. If I knew where the thread was I'd post a link. Its in heavy equipment some where. I gotta problem. A customer just called. Their out of town up in Dorr (Door?) County Wiscon, there family is using there pool at the house I just trimmed out. Some big limb in an Oak I just trimmed broke and is hanging over the nieghbors house. It always freaks me out when something I just climbed breaks, but the point is, Ive been drinking all day and I really dont feel like climbing. I told em I'd be right over. This kinda thing ruins my weekend/holiday. arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggg charlie brown!!!:bang:


----------



## treevet

Toddppm said:


> It's amazing how far ahead Toro is coming straight into the grinder market with this machine. $15K kills all the rest with the features it has in this size.
> Cutter head separate from the motor so you're not starving for oil, it has a huge sweep advantage and overall size/ tracks as you said.
> Is there a guard missing on the front of the cutter head or is it open like that?


 
It just drops a little down and out of the front of the cutter head without guard. Most goes backwards like anyother one.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Theres been an awful lot of talk about the 252 here lately. I havent run one in years. Its the biggest pos on earth next to that manual swing one they made back in the day. You remember that abortion? It was like a 252 without hydrualics. Now the 352, I kinda dug. ONLY with a diesel tho. And they had many a problem with that one. If I knew where the thread was I'd post a link. Its in heavy equipment some where. I gotta problem. A customer just called. Their out of town up in Dorr (Door?) County Wiscon, there family is using there pool at the house I just trimmed out. Some big limb in an Oak I just trimmed broke and is hanging over the nieghbors house. It always freaks me out when something I just climbed breaks, but the point is, Ive been drinking all day and I really dont feel like climbing. I told em I'd be right over. This kinda thing ruins my weekend/holiday. arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggg charlie brown!!!:bang:


 
just jump up there and tie the butt off and bale out and drive off is what I'd do.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> just jump up there and tie the butt off and bale out and drive off is what I'd do.



Lol. Pretty good solution! Maybe prentice could rig the whole setup from the ground with a throwline (if he's good at it)... problem with that is he's liable to have people milling about him while he's reeking of booze, if he went that route... best off to keep upwind!


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> just jump up there and tie the butt off and bale out and drive off is what I'd do.


 
Good ideer. Still got 20 b4 gotta b there, still waitn for a DD. Hard to call in that kinda favor on a day like this.


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Pretty good solution! Maybe prentice could rig the whole setup from the ground with a throwline (if he's good at it)... problem with that is he's liable to have people milling about him while he's reeking of booze, if he went that route... best off to keep upwind!


 
Thats pretty funny! I was thinking about breathing on whoevers over there to get out of it! Too bad its a repeat custy. Been doing there work since 02. This'll be the 7th time ive worked that yard.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> can't grind what you can't get to. and with this we almost always have a grinder on the job if you need one in a pinch. Neighbor came over Fri and we got a little addit income. It is like having a big saw in the pickup bed if you need it.
> 
> I wouldn't be without a big grinder and just have this tho. But it is poss to start with this and just sub out big stumps too. I subbed for years til I added up how much money I gave to a big fat guy that didn't even work up a sweat making money off me.


 
That is backwards here I mean 100 stumps is what makes you money. I would rather sub the small chit on the two stumps per year I cant get to I mean I can put that thing places you would not believe I can especially with the old 4wd. But two stumps out of the year I sub out 50 per pop lol.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Thats pretty funny! I was thinking about breathing on whoevers over there to get out of it! Too bad its a repeat custy. Been doing there work since 02. This'll be the 7th time ive worked that yard.


 
Ever feel like your customers are just trying to bring your alchoholism issue to the surface?? lol.

I love it when I get to the shop in the morning and see that some ass thought it would be a good idea to call the tree service # at 9:45 pm, blabbering on and on about some stupid tree they're getting all neurotic about all the sudden (probably drunk themselves)!


----------



## ropensaddle

I plan on getting the big self propello when mine dies like 80 hp but I like my tow behind too so I may refurbish it first. On my golf courses nothing out does a good tow unit imo. That is 5 k of income each and every year!


----------



## Grace Tree

*2 stupid calls this week*

Complete stranger called me about an hour ago. He wondered if I would be willing to come split the wood in his back yard. He told me one of the "BIG" tree services cut down a couple of trees but he didn't want to split it. Sorry, not interested.

Other call was on a job I bid in the spring. Young single mother with no money. I gave her a cheap price and put her off for a month. Called to schedule and she told me the tree was already down and someone did it for the firewood. Her brother called me this week and told me the tree wasn't down. The guy backed out and he wants to pay to have it done while his sister's on vacation but I need to come this week. Sorry, not interested.
Phil


----------



## jefflovstrom

Today, I was a total goof off!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

The bandit 3400xp looks sexy


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I plan on getting the big self propello when mine dies like 80 hp but I like my tow behind too so I may refurbish it first. On my golf courses nothing out does a good tow unit imo. That is 5 k of income each and every year!


 
I done over 2k in 2 days with the little Dingo besides doing other work. Never thought of stump grinding as a money maker, just something you had to do because so many people have big stumpers, myself included.

Diff story with this little toy. Tons and tons of totally enclosed backyards. 

But you obviously more rural than me.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I done over 2k in 2 days with the little Dingo besides doing other work. Never thought of stump grinding as a money maker, just something you had to do because so many people have big stumpers, myself included.
> 
> Diff story with this little toy. Tons and tons of totally enclosed backyards.
> 
> But you obviously more rural than me.


 
Lol we build gates here even in town lol besides I am a pretty good fence builder too lol Stumps don't pay here what yall get too many 252 ers that do a stump for 25 to fifty bucks I would rather pay them on the odd ones I can't get too.


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Ever feel like your customers are just trying to bring your alchoholism issue to the surface?? lol.
> 
> I love it when I get to the shop in the morning and see that some ass thought it would be a good idea to call the tree service # at 9:45 pm, blabbering on and on about some stupid tree they're getting all neurotic about all the sudden (probably drunk themselves)!


 
Well that was easy! It wasnt a hanging Oak, it was this awesome Black Cherry that grew sideways and bent up. Was a cool tree, now its a canidate for removal. Half fell into the neighbors Buckthorn and Boxelder, saving the house, barley. No aerial,THANK GOD!!!!. Woulda been SLOW! Heart just wasnt there today, but a 3 day drunk will do that to ya. Other neighbor grabs me and takes me on an esti. SOLD EM! Gonna hate to see that one in the light of day.... Gotta feeling those trees are going to grow on me b4 I get back to do em'. I hate throwing out prices just to get out of there.....I forgot to mention, MDS, you've had the 10pm drunk dialer too, huh? You can have a bit of fun with that one. "Hi, Im wasted and its 10:43pm, and I'd like an estimate" "good, I cant here you, the jukebox at this bar is too loud, could you speak up please?" LOL


----------



## TreeClimber57

Spent most of day driving and doing estimates. But gotta do em.


----------



## Blakesmaster

The old man got his Steiner stuck at our land earlier today so I had to pull him out with my little yota. lol Thought it was funny due to AA's incessant praise of the machine. Gotta hit the hay shortly though. Leaving for CT in a few hours.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Just got back from a 4th of july party, a yearly thing that that i havnt been to in years, was good to get out and see old friends 

back to the grind tomorrow i cant wait!


----------



## tree md

Yep, I'm ready to get back to it tomorrow as well.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

long weekend are a love/hate thing for me this weekend hated it, work keeps my mind from racing thinking to much later all ima kill some trees tomorrow


----------



## deevo

TreeClimber57 said:


> Spent most of day driving and doing estimates. But gotta do em.


 
Make sure you get your snake charming flute for next week! 



We are doing a big job on an island...... and at the end of the conversation the lady says oh by the way we had a 2 and a half foot rattle snake at the base of one of the trees you are removing next week! (they did manage to take care of it though...) still I hate snakes, especially ones that bite! There hasn't been a rattler on this island in the 30 years the people have owned the cottage! Hope it's the first and last one!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Speaking of toro dingos, would a tx-420 be suitable, or is it too small?


----------



## prentice110

Well I went back to that storm call from yesterday to clean it up. Some of you may recall that I dont have a chip truck rite now, so I had to brush load. Twisted my freakin' ankle gettin out of the bed of the truck and it hurts something awful. Always look like a true pro when your rolling around on your custys lawn for 5 minutes holding your foot. That was 4 hours ago and it still hurts like hell. Good thing other custys are cool with waiting for the truck to get done , cuz climbing on this would suuuuuccccckkkkk........


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Well I went back to that storm call from yesterday to clean it up. Some of you may recall that I dont have a chip truck rite now, so I had to brush load. Twisted my freakin' ankle gettin out of the bed of the truck and it hurts something awful. Always look like a true pro when your rolling around on your custys lawn for 5 minutes holding your foot. That was 4 hours ago and it still hurts like hell. Good thing other custys are cool with waiting for the truck to get done , cuz climbing on this would suuuuuccccckkkkk........


 
lol why did you twist your ankle? Oh I see you jumped welcome to getting older club lol I used to hop out and in like a rabbit. Last time I hopped muh balls hurt ten minutes after. Rope don't jump no more lol!


----------



## tree md

Sold work today... I'm a happy camper... Nice when it comes easy because it's not always like that. Three jobs within a mile of me and another one within two miles.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Sold work today... I'm a happy camper... Nice when it comes easy because it's not always like that. Three jobs within a mile of me and another one within two miles. [/QUOTE
> 
> So, Say some nice stuff about us guy's! You are in a good mood so say it! Ha, good for you, man.
> Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*It doesn't get any easier than that...*



tree md said:


> Sold work today... I'm a happy camper... Nice when it comes easy because it's not always like that. Three jobs within a mile of me and another one within two miles.



Made a four hour drive to pick up some ramps for my trailer. Paid $900 for them (a matched pair) and turned around for another four hour drive home. I was sort of bummed because a beautiful day was spent on the road and not working and making money. I've got a backlog of evaluations to do and I couldn't even catch up on some of those. Then, about a half hour from home the phone rang and it was a neighbor not even one mile from me with a problem tree. It's a referral from another local customer, and as soon as I got home I dropped off the trailer and shot over there to evaluate the tree.

She accepted an offer of complete removal for $2000, and she wants it done right away. There's more work to be done on her property and the $2k didn't include grinding the stump. I'll sell her on that when we drop the tree.

So I'm a happy camper too tree md, It was a slam dunk because of the referral, I spent like 10 min. with her and locked the job. The guy across the street wants the wood too, so that makes it even easier


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold work today... I'm a happy camper... Nice when it comes easy because it's not always like that. Three jobs within a mile of me and another one within two miles. [/QUOTE
> 
> So, Say some nice stuff about us guy's! You are in a good mood so say it! Ha, good for you, man.
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in a good mood when the checks clear the bank...
> 
> We had another storm blow through yesterday. Have to take a large limb off a house literally a quarter mile up the road. Got another small tree (Bradford pear) that half of it broke out and has access to the front door blocked. Complete removal, grind stump. 3/4 mile up the road. One of my other jobs in the area is repeat business and the other is a referral... I have been working this neighborhood to death...
Click to expand...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Getting Old is a Sonofa Beech...*



ropensaddle said:


> lol why did you twist your ankle? Oh I see you jumped welcome to getting older club lol I used to hop out and in like a rabbit. Last time I hopped muh balls hurt ten minutes after. Rope don't jump no more lol!



I pinched the nerves in my lower back putting new wheels and tires on my trailer. I was in agony all weekend long and shifted my work schedule back to the end of the week because of it. That's why I made the drive to get the ramps today, to give my aching back a break, but even sitting in the car caused it to lock up on me, and every time I got out of the car it was more agony until I walked around (_with my cane_) for awhile. 

Getting old is a #####, especially if you've abused your body with decades of hard work (_and play_).


----------



## prentice110

ropensaddle said:


> lol why did you twist your ankle? Oh I see you jumped welcome to getting older club lol I used to hop out and in like a rabbit. Last time I hopped muh balls hurt ten minutes after. Rope don't jump no more lol!


 
It was a pick up truck. I didnt even jump. Dam boot heel caught the edge of the drive just right. I here ya on the balls thing.Did something dum a month or so back, got reminded that Im not so young anymore. Pretty sure my stage diving days are over!!!LOL


----------



## deevo

*Anyone out in California*

Hey Jeff or Beastmaster, got a call for a tree on a house from a lady named Martha @909-709-9133, called her back asked where she was. She is in California! She googled tree services and got mine when she put in CA thinking she was just googling California tree services and got me in Canada, it's an insurance job, they just told her to call a legitimate business. Not sure what city she is in, but you guys should give her a call!


----------



## Slvrmple72

I am going to put a fresh loop of chain on my 460, fire it up and stick it in the dirt before I cut anything. Why? Because all I did today was cut into trees with metal or rock in them and dulled every last bit of chain. I am getting really good at sharpening. Swamped with work, buddies swamped with work, and loving every minute of it!


----------



## ropensaddle

YouTube - ‪Merle Haggard - Working Man Blues‬&rlm;


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> YouTube - ‪Merle Haggard - Working Man Blues‬&rlm;


 
That's one of those good ole songs that you can just keep adding new verses to.....

Well, I'll fire up my old chainsaw and put it to a tree
Bring it all down in pieces, load it up, and collect my fee
Then roll on down the road, do a little prune or two
Yeah, and drink a little beer that evening
Pickin on a bit about these tree man blues


----------



## sgreanbeans

We ground one stump yesterday, ALL DAMN DAY. Big, massive, monstrous maple. Soon as we started, realized there was an epic amount of MASSIVE roots right under the turf, man oh man. If a tactical satellite sees it, they are going to think it was a meteor! 10' dia, total. I hate stumps right now! Took in in the shorts too, not to bad, but was not planning on camping out there all day. Could not have brought in a big stumper, so it was done with a Vermeer 352. Had I had a big one, probably would not have been a big deal.


Almost 500 TV!, sure that has never happened before!


----------



## treeman82

Went in the morning and hit this job I've been putting off for a while, bunch of fruit tree pruning, some vines, and clearing out some norway maples that got into a patch of lilac. Just about done there, gonna go back with some moron to clear a bunch of vines out of a fence row. Picked up a nice job next to a couple others I have lined up. After lunch we went 2 houses down the road and took down a red maple and an ash. Back into the driveway, look at the trees while my guy is gassing up the saws. See the client's daughter on the back deck getting some sun. My guy sees it and says "keep your eyes on the tree, don't look down... I want to finish today."


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> That's one of those good ole songs that you can just keep adding new verses to.....
> 
> Well, I'll fire up my old chainsaw and put it to a tree
> Bring it all down in pieces, load it up, and collect my fee
> Then roll on down the road, do a little prune or two
> Yeah, and drink a little beer that evening
> Pickin on a bit about these tree man blues


 


YouTube - ‪Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way‬&rlm;


----------



## sgreanbeans

The stump we ground the other day took a whole load of top soil. I used my f-350 dump truck and it took every bit of it! Then more stumps.......bla


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> The stump we ground the other day took a whole load of top soil. I used my f-350 dump truck and it took every bit of it! Then more stumps.......bla


 
Lol screen I ground fifteen yesterday and each one was three times bigger than any f 350 lol. I loaded a root ball today that fully loaded a kenworth dump truck!

I think it is easier for me to grind the blow overs than pop em out with dozer and load and haul so I guess its more covered in dirt tomorrow lol. Looks like Monday we will finish the big job over ninty trees [email protected] hauled and we started Tuesday only working til 2 pm as its 113 heat index by then!


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> YouTube - ‪Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way‬&rlm;


 
Did you notice Ricky Scaggs playing steel guitar in that one? Ha, haven't heard him in forever. Great tune!

Been working my ass off... Can barely hold my eyes open. Been hitting them hard since Tues. Did three huge oaks today. When I say huge 2 were 6' DBH and one was 5', no exaggeration. deadwooded all three of them and had to take two large, storm damaged limbs out of the biggest one. All rope climbing, had to hit three TIPs per tree to get to everything. Been awhile since I have had to climb that much on a prune job. This old climber is sore and tired. Was supposed to go out tonight but I said F it. I got to work in the morning.

Best thing about the job I did today is I was in one of the most exclusive neighborhoods in town and everyone that drove by saw me walking a rope up those big ass trees... And the finished product. The HO was very pleased. He's a self employed business owner and wants me to stop by his office one day next week and do a large removal there.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Did you notice Ricky Scaggs playing steel guitar in that one? Ha, haven't heard him in forever. Great tune!
> 
> Been working my ass off... Can barely hold my eyes open. Been hitting them hard since Tues. Did three huge oaks today. When I say huge 2 were 6' DBH and one was 5', no exaggeration. deadwooded all three of them and had to take two large, storm damaged limbs out of the biggest one. All rope climbing, had to hit three TIPs per tree to get to everything. Been awhile since I have had to climb that much on a prune job. This old climber is sore and tired. Was supposed to go out tonight but I said F it. I got to work in the morning.
> 
> Best thing about the job I did today is I was in one of the most exclusive neighborhoods in town and everyone that drove by saw me walking a rope up those big ass trees... And the finished product. The HO was very pleased. He's a self employed business owner and wants me to stop by his office one day next week and do a large removal there.


 
So bud you an Alabamy resident yet lol


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> So bud you an Alabamy resident yet lol


 
I'll tell ya rope, it's looking like it's heading in that direction. I am trying to put people on hold back home and see if they'll wait for me to come back but I am just doing too much work here to leave. I'll definitely be back in OK by October. I've already paid for a deer lease there and have a couple of bucks I have been chasing for a few years running around in there. Still, I'll be coming back here to work as long as it's here...


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, Did you know the limit in AL is 2 does a day rope???


----------



## derwoodii

My gun club asked me to trim some gum limbs up n over a shed roof, twas going to be n easy task till they put the solar panel up before I sorted the shading limbs. Dang had to use some tricks and wee bit o luck, but all went well. Ma new No1 ruger shoots well even with ma heart rate high after the climb n cut job.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

I ground 3 stumps, made the payment on my grinder, bid 3 jobs for tomorrow and got 2 immediately, then ground a huge fallen over stump. Decent day. Better week!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Oh yeah, Did you know the limit in AL is 2 does a day rope???


 
Yup I know but them deer are puny


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Yup I know but them deer are puny


 
I am told, OFTEN! That we have the biggest deer in the world here in eastern Iowa.Guy across the street from me owns big gun store, he always tellin me about massive bucks that his customers have bagged. 
I am no hunter, but that beeeyach in the back yard is going to turn into jerky soon if she doesn't quit leading her youngins to my garden! THEY KEEP GETTING AT THE BEANS, and yall know how i feel about my greenbeans!

Picked my first one yesterday!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> I am told, OFTEN! That we have the biggest deer in the world here in eastern Iowa.Guy across the street from me owns big gun store, he always tellin me about massive bucks that his customers have bagged.
> I am no hunter, but that beeeyach in the back yard is going to turn into jerky soon if she doesn't quit leading her youngins to my garden! THEY KEEP GETTING AT THE BEANS, and yall know how i feel about my greenbeans!
> 
> Picked my first one yesterday!


 
Yup Iowa well nebraska too has huge dee but I think Saskatchawon has huge ones too Its the agriculture in Ia. and /Neb.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Rope, Ya should come up here and blast her! she is real big! She has babies too, with spots, heard they make the best jerkey!


----------



## 1snowman

*Grand Lake Colorado*

A friend of mine took some photos unbenounced to me. July 3, two days after a nasty wind storm that lasted 10 minutes and dropped or pushed 1000's of trees in the area. This one gets limbed then plucked with a crane in sections from the top down.


----------



## derwoodii

1snowman said:


> A friend of mine took some photos unbenounced to me. July 3, two days after a nasty windstorm that lasted 10 minutes and dropped or pushed 1000's of trees in the area. This one gets limbed then plucked with a crane in sections from the top down.


 
Welcome snowman, that looked a nice & tricky take down climb over the shingle roof. I see your got good PPE gear head to toe, good for you. stick around much to learn and for you to share with this AS mob.


----------



## tree md

Went and bid work this morning. Looked at 3 and sold 2. 

The first one I went to look at was a tree on a structure (town house) with very poor access. A little alley in the back where I am not even sure we can get a boom truck into. Nothing to tie the tree off to within 100'. I asked the woman if she had contacted her insurance company and she said that she had and the deductible was too high for her to pay... I proceeded to back away slowly... If her deductible is too high for her to pay then she does not want to hear what I have to tell her... I will shoot her a price but it will be Monday when my crane guy can get in there and see if he can get to it.

As I was leaving this young fat kid pulled up wearing a pair of landscaping hand pruners and said he was Brian the tree man (around 22). Said he was there to bid the job. I told him good luck as I left. I hope he gets it. That should keep his low balling ass busy for most of the week (I have bid behind him before and know his prices)...


----------



## 046

that's what I was thinking... come visit Tulsa for deer season 



ropensaddle said:


> So bud you an Alabamy resident yet lol


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Yup Iowa well nebraska too has huge dee but I think Saskatchawon has huge ones too Its the agriculture in Ia. and /Neb.


 
Yup Manatoba too... I hunted up there a few times with bow and them are some big ole deer up there. I have seen does over 200 and bucks that were well over 300 on the hoof


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> I am told, OFTEN! That we have the biggest deer in the world here in eastern Iowa.Guy across the street from me owns big gun store, he always tellin me about massive bucks that his customers have bagged.
> I am no hunter, but that beeeyach in the back yard is going to turn into jerky soon if she doesn't quit leading her youngins to my garden! THEY KEEP GETTING AT THE BEANS, and yall know how i feel about my greenbeans!
> 
> Picked my first one yesterday!


 
OK, THIS DEER IS GONNA DIE! Hit my lettuce and sweet potatoes, cant figure out how they are getting in! Going to get a mid evil on it. Time to dig out the Cammie's, face paint and some worm blood. Going to chase her down with an axe. 
 
I did pick enough beans yesterday to have some for dinner tonight, ahhhhh yes! Soon we will be canning my wifes salsa, cant freaking wait, keep telling her we need to label it and sale it! Wez gunna calls zit " Greanbeans, hot mamma's Salsa"


----------



## TreeClimber57

sgreanbeans said:


> I am told, OFTEN! That we have the biggest deer in the world here in eastern Iowa.Guy across the street from me owns big gun store, he always tellin me about massive bucks that his customers have bagged.


 
We get some pretty massive ones around here; but I don't hunt where I live. To restrictive on hunting - no rifle - short shotgun - rest is bow.

A combination of restrictive hunting, and the deer feeding on farmers corn and grain is the combination that will grow some huge bucks.

The biggest risk the deer have here are likely automobiles.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Yup Iowa well nebraska too has huge dee but I think Saskatchawon has huge ones too Its the agriculture in Ia. and /Neb.


 
Yep.. Saskatchewan has low population (less than a million in whole province), hence fairly limited hunting in many parts. Lots of agriculture, hence lots of good food. Due to large expanse, they do not have the large automobile/deer issues that some areas have. Any areas with low population, good food available, some shelter close by likely do well in producing large deer. Only issue they have in Saskatchewan is the cold in winter, but they do not typically have really deep snow (which is at times an issue here - as the wolves can then get the deer easily).


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today I am going out to do evaluations ...*

But this is what we did yesterday:

[video=youtube;BP0C239vr04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP0C239vr04[/video]

For my work the puny stump cutter on my tractor is perfect. It goes places a larger dedicated cutter would have trouble getting to. Check out my twin Magliner ramps. Cost me almost a grand, but have already shown their worth. With them I'll be able to drive my tractor right up into my dump truck to load it.


----------



## tree MDS

I payed $23,500 for my machine. It had 600 hrs on it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=190075&stc=1&d=1310312220


----------



## tree MDS

Here's one of blakes whipping up this big cream puff from last week...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Here's one of blakes whipping up this big cream puff from last week...


 
Aw, man. I was about to tell you not to show them the LZ. Hard to look awesome when a drop zone like that is so obvious. lol Fun tree though, wish they were all like that.


----------



## tree MDS

Some firewood here! lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Aw, man. I was about to tell you not to show them the LZ. Hard to look awesome when a drop zone like that is so obvious. lol Fun tree though, wish they were all like that.


 
Yep. Bombs away (other that that giant septic system in front of the tree). Good thing I was on the chipper instead of my guys though... that would have been a disaster! Lol.


----------



## treeman75

Im smoking a corned beef brisket three racks of ribs and my famous bbq beans.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yep. Bombs away (other that that giant septic system in front of the tree). Good thing I was on the chipper instead of my guys though... that would have been a disaster! Lol.


 
Yep. Pullin the lever on the chipper winch and yellin at the groundies is a tough job indeed! Your boys are spoiled rotten with your equipment. Send 'em down to me for a week and they'll find out how much "fun" this job can be. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got this stresser out of the way yesterday. This tree reminded me of the "would you climb this" thread from a while back. A lot bigger than it looks in this pic. About 90' and hanging over neighbor's fence/garden. Someone had to do it. We rigged everything into a big ash in the woods.


----------



## oldirty

Aerial Arborist said:


> But this is what we did yesterday:
> 
> [video=youtube;BP0C239vr04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP0C239vr04[/video]
> 
> For my work the puny stump cutter on my tractor is perfect. It goes places a larger dedicated cutter would have trouble getting to. Check out my twin Magliner ramps. Cost me almost a grand, but have already shown their worth. With them I'll be able to drive my tractor right up into my dump truck to load it.


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahaahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahhahhshhahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahaahhahaahhahahahaahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahhaahhahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahhahhahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahhaahhahahahaahhahahahhahahahaaa.............

that stump grinder is what brought out the laughter. a joke that machine is.

what a clown.


----------



## prentice110

A lil late now , arent we dirty?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Some firewood here! lol.


 
Awwwwwwww man you scwatched it I see it from here


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> We get some pretty massive ones around here; but I don't hunt where I live. To restrictive on hunting - no rifle - short shotgun - rest is bow.
> 
> A combination of restrictive hunting, and the deer feeding on farmers corn and grain is the combination that will grow some huge bucks.
> 
> The biggest risk the deer have here are likely automobiles.


 
Lol I would have a hay day there lol It always amazes me that many gun hunters dont bag a deer and I get my limit with my bow


----------



## oldirty

prentice110 said:


> A lil late now , arent we dirty?


 
nope. been chitting on him since he started posting here. i'd rather hand push that beater you use around the yard than use the lawnmower this mutt is trying to pass as not a joke.


threads have been closed before i could finish the dump i was taking on him.

in fact last time i spoke to you i got banned over it. so this place seems to have some serious sand in its collective vagina....


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> nope. been chitting on him since he started posting here. i'd rather hand push that beater you use around the yard than use the lawnmower this mutt is trying to pass as not a joke.
> 
> 
> threads have been closed before i could finish the dump i was taking on him.
> 
> in fact last time i spoke to you i got banned over it. so this place seems to have some serious sand in its collective vagina....


 God your such a joke justin really you and that mook that is your bud .. #### off please 2xs


----------



## oldirty

que pasa, fatandstupid?


how many roman candles did you stuff in your ass over the fourth while celebrating? mustve been quite the show all bent over while one of your gerbil buddies stuffed and lit over and over.


ya stiff.


----------



## treeman82

Was hoping to break in a newb tomorrow morning on a brush pile and small pine tree, guy is already gonna be a no-show. Not a good start to the week, and it's only Sunday night.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It works for me...*



oldirty said:


> hahah.... that stump grinder is what brought out the laughter... a joke that machine is... what a clown.



You are the sand in all the vaginas here ol' dirt. The machine works well in my business which is catering to the upscale homeowners (_read that as rich_) who are concerned about damage to their turf and landscaping. They pay a premium for that, and I gladly accept the extra money they are willing to give me just to keep the quick and dirty tree guys like you and many others here off their property.

Aerial Arborist is in fact the premiere tree service here in Pittsburgh and I can command higher prices because of it. My reputation for quality service has started to spread and I get many referrals from my customers. Angie's List customers read my reviews and don't even get competing bids in many cases.

What a bunch of blowhards online have to say about my choice of equipment makes me laugh, all the way to the bank.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a guy that would carry that log and he don't drink gas!
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I would have a hay day there lol It always amazes me that many gun hunters dont bag a deer and I get my limit with my bow


 
I do have a bow as well. Other reason is there are too many darn hunters here. Personally I do not want to get a slug or bolt/arrow in my backside.. so I prefer to hunt a bit farther north.. deer are not a big or as plentiful but we are the ONLY ones hunting in the area. But we do fill our deer and moose tags each year where we are.. so not an issue that way.


----------



## oldirty

Aerial Arborist said:


> You are the sand in all the vaginas here ol' dirt. The machine works well in my business which is catering to the upscale homeowners (_read that as rich_) who are concerned about damage to their turf and landscaping. They pay a premium for that, and I gladly accept the extra money they are willing to give me just to keep the quick and dirty tree guys like you and many others here off their property.
> 
> Aerial Arborist is in fact the premiere tree service here in Pittsburgh and I can command higher prices because of it. My reputation for quality service has started to spread and I get many referrals from my customers. Angie's List customers read my reviews and don't even get competing bids in many cases.
> 
> What a bunch of blowhards online have to say about my choice of equipment makes me laugh, all the way to the bank.


 


you are either completely full of chit or pittsburgh is the toilet bowl of the arborworld. in all the world. world wide. i watched another vid of the tree that you talked about for quite some time and couldnt help but notice 2 things. 1 being the amount of tree you laid on the fence and 2 that you needed someone else in the tree to do the work for you.

that means you suck. 

suck completely. you and 101 like roman candles, together.


i feel terrible for the people who you've hornswoggled into believing that you are offering anything worth a damn and how they wasted their money.....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey AA, I hope you keep posting! This is better than watching the coyote chase the road runner!!!
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

oldirty said:


> ... couldnt help but notice 2 things. 1 being the amount of tree you laid on the fence and 2 that you needed someone else in the tree to do the work for you... i feel terrible for the people who you've hornswoggled into believing that you are offering anything worth a damn and how they wasted their money.....



Well Dirt Bag, the fence is being replaced and the only thing the customer was interested in was that it still had integrity enough to meet code for swimming pools, namely that they are fenced, not the condition of it. 

The fence was riddled by the carpenter ants that lived in big tree I removed. The fence under the second tree was being removed, as well as the pool it protects. I could have simply dropped that tree into the neighbor's pool and it would have been OK, I just didn't want to fish it out of the scummy water that had collected in the emptied pool.

The second climber was my Nephew who is a climber in training. I Give him easy jobs to gain experience, and I let him set my ropes in the more difficult trees. But I'm not opposed to bringing in a second climber. I have brought a poster here in to climb for me a couple of times. I paid him $200 a day (in cash) and let him bring his own ropeman in, who I paid $100 a day. $300 a day for spot labor is well within my budget. I buy everybody lunch too.

And don't feel sorry for my customers, as I said, they are thrilled to pay a premium to keep the dirt bags and their grungy turf rending equipment off their lawns. Bigger isn't always better you dirty old **********.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Yeah Jeff, I'm beginning to like this ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Hey AA, I hope you keep posting! This is better than watching the coyote chase the road runner!!!
> Jeff



With all the Coyotes here us Road Runners have to think fast to keep ahead of all of them. In a battle of wits old ********** is unarmed. Pity that, I enjoy a good discussion and solid debate. I wonder if that will ever come out of here. Seems the majority is more interested in #### waving and gritty vaginas than productive discussion.


----------



## the Aerialist

*$900 ramps ...*

Is $900 to much to pay for a couple of lawnmower ramps? I'm surprised nobody has ragged on me about that one.


----------



## oldirty

Aerial Arborist said:


> I paid him $200 a day (in cash) and let him bring his own ropeman in, who I paid $100 a day. $300 a day for spot labor is well within my budget.


 
lol!!!! thanks for the laugh. 

200$ for a day on the side? who the sucker you bring in?! lol

you 200 shy even with 2 guys for what i would climb for a chitbag like you and the sideshow you roll with. thats right. 5hundo for me to show up on your show. a day. and i get it too. thats why i laugh at you and all that you babble on about because i see a chitshow right off the bat and i know exactly what it is within the moment i see it.

you are an insult to the good name of arboriculture and its a shame you have the ability to share your thoughts which are about as useful as one's finger tearing thru thin toilet paper with sweaty ass in the back of the chip truck...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Aerial Arborist said:


> Is $900 to much to pay for a couple of lawnmower ramps? I'm surprised nobody has ragged on me about that one.


 
OK, I will, your dumb for that. I paid 20bucks at a garage sale for ramps with a 1500lb,on each one, solid steel and they fold. 
Happy now!!


----------



## flushcut

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## prentice110

sgreanbeans said:


> OK, I will, your dumb for that. I paid 20bucks at a garage sale for ramps with a 1500lb,on each one, solid steel and they fold.
> Happy now!!


 
I was going to, but figured I'd wait and let someone else get first dibs


----------



## Blakesmaster

Actually, your ramps are the only piece of equipment you own, that I would want. Well...besides the minvan. That thing is badass! Seriously though, AA. C'mon. The Steiner. You REALLY think that was worth the investment? Be realistic for a minute. My 2 stumpers and mini cost less than you have wrapped up in that thing. And I'm pretty sure either of those stumps you just showed could have been had with a pick and shovel in less time than it took to get your lawnmower to them.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Whata Deal!*



sgreanbeans said:


> OK, I will, your dumb for that. I paid 20bucks at a garage sale for ramps with a 1500lb,on each one, solid steel and they fold.
> Happy now!!



I'd say you got a great deal on those ramps. I'll admit that $900 for two Magliner ramps was a hard pill to swallow, but it was the best price I could find for the ramps I wanted. Besides being able to load my dump truck using them, I also use them to re-deck my aluminum flatbed trailer for transport.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Ok, AA.

I'll give you credit for buying everyone lunch, not tearing up turf (as long as you stop dragin chunks of wood), and staying busy on decent jobsites and keeping people happy.

NOW STOP POSTING PICS OF THE LAWN MOWER!!  DEAL??

Show us some more pics and vids of tree work, if the steiner is a small part of that, fine, but stop the madness of showcasing it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Why yes Blakesmaster, yes I do ...*



Blakesmaster said:


> Actually, your ramps are the only piece of equipment you own, that I would want. Well...besides the minvan. That thing is badass! Seriously though, AA. C'mon. The Steiner. You REALLY think that was worth the investment? .. .



The Magliner ramps were expensive, but worth it, like a lot of things in life. Apple Computers for example. And yes, I really do think the Steiner was worth every penny I paid for it and more. I can afford it, and when I want a Dingo or wheel loader I'll get it, I can afford to get whatever I want. What is everyone's problem with how I spend my money?

For my tree service business, with the demographic of the clients I seek, the Steiner fits in nicely. I can always rent a skid steer or any other heavy equipment I need for any particular job. The Steiner I can use on almost every job. It's the versatility that I am paying for. Besides, it's a blast to drive! We've been having a lot of fun with it. Every man on my crew wants a turn at driving it. It's a big morale boost for the guys that have been humping logs into the dump truck for four years for me, and hauling brush to the chipper, and dragging tarps of raking debris or even setting up our gear (as well as bringing it back).

As for the mini van, I love the AWD Safaris, (_I've got two_), but my business and gear has outgrown them. I have a one ton 3500 GMC van that I am preparing to be my work van. I want something that can pull the chipper. My wife's Chevy Colorado (_she wanted a VW Bug in yellow_) can pull the tractor on the aluminum flatbed I bought, but I wouldn't trust it to pull the chipper. The new van will.

Here's why I bought the Magliner ramps:

[video=youtube;xHHrjUcgsB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHHrjUcgsB4[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

Well folks been steady hauling this week 6 am till 1:00 pm looks like tomorrow is the last of the original bid. At 1:00 pm the guys quit I could keep going but it really is smarter to shut down. Its 115 index 103 actual. They are calling it Africa hot lol and I would say it prolly is. It has been one hot mf in summer for sure here. Even so were hauling 3 hundred cubic yards or better of debris each day 4 to five dump truck loads and 2 to 3 Mack loads packed lol. I sold more hauling from the previous tree service who did the front three acres so; it should pad a bit better profit, though; nothing like yall seen to make I sold five k more work this week and my Golf courses are squaking too lol. Even splitting the jobs with the other tree service who splits his work too! We seem to stay back logged and doing a good living now and is easier not having to do it myself. I only hope it stays somewhat steady except for two weeks in late October lol. We did not have a steiner aa we had a case dozer, case skid steer , Mack Grapple,Whisper chipper for the stray limbs easier to chip than haul and my bucket to trim a few damaged trees. All in all about ninety trees cut and hauled in six half days not too bad from and old coot and some decent help huh?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here's the tree I had to take down today...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Ok, AA. I'll give you credit for buying everyone lunch, not tearing up turf (as long as you stop dragin chunks of wood), and staying busy on decent jobsites and keeping people happy. NOW STOP POSTING PICS OF THE LAWN MOWER!!  DEAL??
> 
> Show us some more pics and vids of tree work, if the steiner is a small part of that, fine, but stop the madness of showcasing it.



The madness is all the vituperative comments I have gotten over the the Steiner, when those stop you will have your deal. But seriously, it is crapping up this thread which is "What did you do today" so here is the first cut of the video I made of my work today. The tree must be climbed and dismantled from the top down because just dropping it or pulling it over with my dump truck is not an option. It's not a big tree but small ones can kill you just as dead as big ones.

So, what do the experts here recommend for a tree in this condition. Would you climb it? The video above shows me loading it into the truck, so obviously I successfully dismantled it by climbing it as I said was needed. How much would you charge to climb this tree? My price for the risk I took in doing so was $2000. Whada ya think?

[video=youtube;oU-lD9r8eLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU-lD9r8eLc[/video]


----------



## jefflovstrom

:msp_scared:


----------



## Slvrmple72

A.A., its official. You are an enigma!


----------



## prentice110

It was a good day. It was a bad day. Then it was a very bad day. One hell of a storm rolled in this morning. The damage is widespread, and the phone rang off the hook. I didnt even make it out of my own nieghborhood till after noon. Then I drove all over chasing #### down. This is a very bad time to be without a chiptruck. Then I found out the leafspring is broke on my trailer. Then while driving to what was supposed to be the last estimate, at around 7pm, my pick-up died. No clue whats wrong with it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Stay tuned for the final installment ...*



Slvrmple72 said:


> A.A., its official. You are an enigma!


 
Wrapped in a riddle and surrounded by mystery ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> It was a good day. It was a bad day. Then it was a very bad day. One hell of a storm rolled in this morning. The damage is widespread, and the phone rang off the hook. I didnt even make it out of my own nieghborhood till after noon. Then I drove all over chasing #### down. This is a very bad time to be without a chiptruck. Then I found out the leafspring is broke on my trailer. Then while driving to what was supposed to be the last estimate, at around 7pm, my pick-up died. No clue whats wrong with it.


 
Dang! 
Jeff


----------



## oldirty

Aerial Arborist said:


> Wrapped in a riddle and surrounded by mystery ...


 
more like a joke than a riddle and there is no mystery.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here's the full video of what I did today ...*

Hot off the presses I've just uploaded the whole show, so here it is, "An Extremely Dangerous Tree":

[video=youtube;eMKSiehKb4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMKSiehKb4s[/video]

Naturally the cameras battery ran out of juice right as I was ready to take the top out, as you all know the most dangerous part of getting that one on the ground. Please remember that I made the video to justify my high prices for trees like that. In actuality it was a piece of cake, I didn't spend half an hour in the tree. The customer listened to my opening comments in the video and she was really scared for me, she said she'd pray for me and although it was over before she could finish her Hail Mary's, she didn't balk and paying me $2k for it. That's $4k an hour!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang AA! You got to tell us that you are just messing with us! Please! BTW, I doubt you got more than $499 for that tree! Hope you stick around, but don't BS.
Jeff :msp_mellow:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Well Jeff the truth is ... $2k*



jefflovstrom said:


> Dang AA! You got to tell us that you are just messing with us! Please! BTW, I doubt you got more than $499 for that tree! Hope you stick around, but don't BS.
> Jeff :msp_mellow:



I included pesticide treatment (_for the Ants_) of her home and surrounding trees and outbuildings. I have hired a licenced and certified pesticide applicator, a former Terminex employee. So now I offer perimeter spraying when insect infestation is an issue. 

Along with stump grinding it's a great new profit center for me, and it's almost all profit. A couple of cheap pump up sprayers and a relatively inexpensive concentrate that only can be bought by a certified license holder. We're destroying and removing two ant hills for a client who we did a removal for earlier in the week.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> The madness is all the vituperative comments I have gotten over the the Steiner, when those stop you will have your deal. But seriously, it is crapping up this thread which is "What did you do today" so here is the first cut of the video I made of my work today. The tree must be climbed and dismantled from the top down because just dropping it or pulling it over with my dump truck is not an option. It's not a big tree but small ones can kill you just as dead as big ones.
> 
> So, what do the experts here recommend for a tree in this condition. Would you climb it? The video above shows me loading it into the truck, so obviously I successfully dismantled it by climbing it as I said was needed. How much would you charge to climb this tree? My price for the risk I took in doing so was $2000. Whada ya think?
> 
> [video=youtube;oU-lD9r8eLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU-lD9r8eLc[/video]


 
Well hardly an expert yet but hmmm possibly some reduction,mulch and monitoring Anyway 2k for that is ridiculous three to five hundy here with stump tops. That is two hours from roll up to roll out tops including stump for us.

This tree was 1250.00 here pard


----------



## ropensaddle

Time to roll c yall later


----------



## treevet

Slvrmple72 said:


> A.A., its official. You are an enigma!


 
enema to be more accurate.


----------



## the Aerialist

*No sheet man ...*



treevet said:


> enema to be more accurate.



You might be right, I do seem to give people here the ####s and giggles....


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm just a good salesman...*



ropensaddle said:


> Well hardly an expert yet but hmmm possibly some reduction,mulch and monitoring Anyway 2k for that is ridiculous three to five hundy here with stump tops. That is two hours from roll up to roll out tops including stump for us.... This tree was 1250.00 here pard



I'm in this game to make money and I charge what the market will bear. Call Teminex and get a quote for a whole house perimeter spraying and you can see how I justified my $2k fee. Grinding the stump was extra and the customer elected to go with a flush cut.


----------



## flushcut

Why did you HAVE to climb that tree? It looked like a notch and drop to me and a wide open LZ with no need for a truck to pull. How about using a picket anchor or a longer line and a 5:1, hell even two guys and a hand line or a John Deer riding lawn mower.


----------



## treeman75

I have some storm work to get done today but I think its going to be a rain day. I am booked up for two weeks too. Its been a great year so far! I am going to a hazardous tree and felling work shop next week, should be fun and I should learn somthing.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


> The madness is all the vituperative comments I have gotten over the the Steiner, when those stop you will have your deal. But seriously, it is crapping up this thread which is "What did you do today" so here is the first cut of the video I made of my work today. The tree must be climbed and dismantled from the top down because just dropping it or pulling it over with my dump truck is not an option. It's not a big tree but small ones can kill you just as dead as big ones.
> 
> So, what do the experts here recommend for a tree in this condition. Would you climb it? The video above shows me loading it into the truck, so obviously I successfully dismantled it by climbing it as I said was needed. How much would you charge to climb this tree? My price for the risk I took in doing so was $2000. Whada ya think?



I'll accept that's your point of view. I'm sure it would be maddening to have almost everyone ridicule your prize possession like that in a forum of peers, but maybe there is a reason for that which you might consider accepting, however offensive it feels. Also for your consideration, would be that it might be the opinion of many that the constant showcasing of the steiner is "off topic" and equally vituperative. One begets the other.


----------



## treeman75

Aerial Arborist said:


> The Magliner ramps were expensive, but worth it, like a lot of things in life. Apple Computers for example. And yes, I really do think the Steiner was worth every penny I paid for it and more. I can afford it, and when I want a Dingo or wheel loader I'll get it, I can afford to get whatever I want. What is everyone's problem with how I spend my money?
> 
> For my tree service business, with the demographic of the clients I seek, the Steiner fits in nicely. I can always rent a skid steer or any other heavy equipment I need for any particular job. The Steiner I can use on almost every job. It's the versatility that I am paying for. Besides, it's a blast to drive! We've been having a lot of fun with it. Every man on my crew wants a turn at driving it. It's a big morale boost for the guys that have been humping logs into the dump truck for four years for me, and hauling brush to the chipper, and dragging tarps of raking debris or even setting up our gear (as well as bringing it back).
> 
> As for the mini van, I love the AWD Safaris, (_I've got two_), but my business and gear has outgrown them. I have a one ton 3500 GMC van that I am preparing to be my work van. I want something that can pull the chipper. My wife's Chevy Colorado (_she wanted a VW Bug in yellow_) can pull the tractor on the aluminum flatbed I bought, but I wouldn't trust it to pull the chipper. The new van will.
> 
> Here's why I bought the Magliner ramps:
> 
> [video=youtube;xHHrjUcgsB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHHrjUcgsB4[/video]


 
Why pick up those little logs and put in the bucket it seems like a waste of time and fuel.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Let's just talk about what we did today in this thread ...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> I'll accept that's your point of view. I'm sure it would be maddening to have almost everyone ridicule your prize possession like that in a forum of peers, but maybe there is a reason for that which you might consider accepting, however offensive it feels. Also for your consideration, would be that it might be the opinion of many that the constant showcasing of the steiner is "off topic" and equally vituperative. One begets the other.



The Steiner is by no means my "Prize Possession", it's just a versatile tool I have added to my bag of tricks. I agree that arguing about my tractor in this thread is way off topic and maybe I'll start a thread about it to lure all the haters away from this thread.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It was a test...*



treeman75 said:


> Why pick up those little logs and put in the bucket it seems like a waste of time and fuel.



Yes it was a bit over the top to manhandle those ramps into the dump just for those logs, most of the big ones were hollow anyway and I could have picked them up myself. The reason I did it was to be part of the promotional movie I was making of that job, and it was the first time I used them for that and I wanted to try it out with a light load before I really loaded up the tractor with heavy stuff to take up the ramps.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


> The Steiner is by no means my "Prize Possession", it's just a versatile tool I have added to my bag of tricks. I agree that arguing about my tractor in this thread is way off topic and maybe I'll start a thread about it to lure all the haters away from this thread.


 
Don't minimize it now...too late for that.  A thread dedicated to the steiner is a swell idea, maybe you can start a poll to put it in perspective. I don't think anyone "hates" the steiner, or you. It's simply a strongly worded critique of application that's slowly gotten out of hand, you own a part in that.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

This will be kinda an off week for me. I have the grandparents coming in from yuma to visit their siblings, and sadly enough one of grandma's sisters didn't hold on. So a visit is now also a funeral. That's got to be rough, but we'll make the most of it by having the kids on hand to visit with when they have the time to help offset a tough trip. I'd like to see them too, they were like parents and I learned my lesson from taking my great grandparents for granted. (thought they'd live forever) I'll be postponing larger projects to be flexible to their schedule. Grandpa's happy to see us off and running with the biz this year, he ground stumps with a guy we farmed with when the dutch elm disease came through years ago. 

When I get my behemoth stumper I'm going to name it "Eugene" in his honor, but that also has some Floydian notes to it as well.

I was on standby to run to indy airport to see them through if my cousin couldn't make it so I caught up on some estimates and sold some work. My city bid bit the dust last night. Two 90+ cottonwoods with a small dz, about 5’ dbh. The lowest bid was what I wanted to clear...lol. I told the super thanks for the invite to bid, and admitted that I was likely not going to be the cheapest, and that those would never be my intentions. I want to do the best job possible and be profitable. Doubt I get called up again, so be it.

Looked at a small removal that a HO was quoted 1600 for by some local treetarded turd. Apparently, we have some highballin hacks as well. A 30ft pine I'll have down and gone in an hour and a few dead branches, storm damage, and hangers in a pin oak, about a half hour. Good job for this week.

Then I headed out to look a place over for the landlord's friend. (I need to start sending him a commission check) It's a few miles away from a confirmed emerald ash borer discovery and half the yard is Ash, I'll be looking for the little boogers while I raise the canopy a bit on everything and remove a medium sized ash. I'm leaving the firewood and burning the chips.

I have a few more estimates to do this evening and then I should be caught up enough for now. I’ll hit it hard next week.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Finally an easy day ...*

We went to a job I bid some time ago with two medium Maple's and a small Chinese Maple in the front, as well as a small tree on the side yard. Nothing major to come out of any of them and it was quite enjoyable to work in the Maples needing nothing more than hand snippers and my climbing Silky. I towed the chipper but we didn't have anything big enough to bother starting it. We really took our time with everything and still were done in under four hours. I had bid the job at $1300, (_which even I thought was high_) but offered the HO's a $100 off to go have dinner on me. They were so happy with the results that they refused the offer and want me back to do the back yard for the same money. I'm home early for once.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'll accept that's your point of view. I'm sure it would be maddening to have almost everyone ridicule your prize possession like that in a forum of peers, but maybe there is a reason for that which you might consider accepting, however offensive it feels. Also for your consideration, would be that it might be the opinion of many that the constant showcasing of the steiner is "off topic" and equally vituperative. One begets the other.


 
Lol yup got to have thick skin here or be ready for a hard roe to hoe. Its been a while since any ridicule of myself lol and the ridicule I received was from mr wood holder who is too green to count lol:monkey:


Lol well there is the husky stihl thingy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Should have just tried to get a crane for this piece.... wanted the work though. 

I climbed and took off this much to open it up, then said F that, I'm going back for the bucket. Not a very good day, was very hot too.


----------



## tree MDS

Was a regular nightmare with newer guys... tomorrow will be better I hope.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, the before..


----------



## oldirty

so anyway. today for a laugh we brought up asite during the days work and i had dave watch a couple of your videos, aa. your 2k tree was such a tit tree that we decided that even 101 would've had zero problem with it. instead of dangerous tree you should have titled it "scared landscaper in easy tree".

and then again we laughed during lunch looking at more of your stuff but then after reading verbatim from your website i really and truly got pissed.

you are an outright liar. you are absolutely full of chit about what you lie to the people about who are just looking for honest work. i got so f'n pissed i walked away to sharpen my saw.

you pos. you do not have decades of experience in the game and you did not put in time with the better tree companies in your area to learn from. if you did, you would not be the sorry sack of ball juice you are. you are nothing more than a 1 yr climber at most. at best!! if you did learn from the grizzled you would know your steiner and mag ramps are not the way to handle move wood or that a minivan is the right tool for the job. every one of your movies show how green you are. all excited about a butt cutt with ants in it? "the only danger you had in that job was for an ant potentially sneaking up your pants and biting your balls...." to quote a friend.

you fink. you rat. you liar.

and in no way shape or form are you anyone's peer here. that is also another lie and i can only hope you start to admit to your lies.

i wished i lived and worked out that way. i can only imagine the near deaths and total chicanery that goes on on your sites. 





you are a swindler. i bet it was some poor old elderly lady you pulled the wool over her eyes to sell her on a sapling with some ants in it.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> so anyway. today for a laugh we brought up asite during the days work and i had dave watch a couple of your videos, aa. your 2k tree was such a tit tree that we decided that even 101 would've had zero problem with it. instead of dangerous tree you should have titled it "scared landscaper in easy tree".
> 
> and then again we laughed during lunch looking at more of your stuff but then after reading verbatim from your website i really and truly got pissed.
> 
> you are an outright liar. you are absolutely full of chit about what you lie to the people about who are just looking for honest work. i got so f'n pissed i walked away to sharpen my saw.
> 
> you pos. you do not have decades of experience in the game and you did not put in time with the better tree companies in your area to learn from. if you did, you would not be the sorry sack of ball juice you are. you are nothing more than a 1 yr climber at most. at best!! if you did learn from the grizzled you would know your steiner and mag ramps are not the way to handle move wood or that a minivan is the right tool for the job. every one of your movies show how green you are. all excited about a butt cutt with ants in it? "the only danger you had in that job was for an ant potentially sneaking up your pants and biting your balls...." to quote a friend.
> 
> you fink. you rat. you liar.
> 
> and in no way shape or form are you anyone's peer here. that is also another lie and i can only hope you start to admit to your lies.
> 
> i wished i lived and worked out that way. i can only imagine the near deaths and total chicanery that goes on on your sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a swindler. i bet it was some poor old elderly lady you pulled the wool over her eyes to sell her on a sapling with some ants in it.


 
Wow dude really you talk about the site at lunch .........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa....... That may be the most pathetic thing that I have heard come outta your suck hole , GET A LIFE


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow dude really you talk about the site at lunch .........HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa....... That may be the most pathetic thing that I have heard come outta your suck hole , GET A LIFE


 You are a loser ..... I mean really thats the saddest gayest thing , actually I am sorry about what I said to you this is all you got and I shouldn't have #### all over you on the one place where you mean something , sorry man really carry on ....


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial Arborist said:


> Hot off the presses I've just uploaded the whole show, so here it is, "An Extremely Dangerous Tree":
> 
> [video=youtube;eMKSiehKb4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMKSiehKb4s[/video]
> 
> Naturally the cameras battery ran out of juice right as I was ready to take the top out, as you all know the most dangerous part of getting that one on the ground. Please remember that I made the video to justify my high prices for trees like that. In actuality it was a piece of cake, I didn't spend half an hour in the tree. The customer listened to my opening comments in the video and she was really scared for me, she said she'd pray for me and although it was over before she could finish her Hail Mary's, she didn't balk and paying me $2k for it. That's $4k an hour!


 
Dude you be ashamed of yourself ...... Wripping that poor person off for 2k , I mean really five hours I could of flopped that tree in about 40 minutes and been on the road in an hour .... Wow you must not have cut too many trees in your time ....


----------



## oldirty

internet access is easy, fatandstupid. why not talk about treework while doing it. dude, you famous on my crew. whenever anyone has to hop in the back of the chip to take a dump it's referred to as taking a "buck tree". as in, "hang on, i gotta buck tree... you got any tp?" or " hop back in the back the truck and check out that buck tree i just took. thing is nasty."


how the lawns going this summer? getting plenty of water?


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> internet access is easy, fatandstupid. why not talk about treework while doing it. dude, you famous on my crew. whenever anyone has to hop in the back of the chip to take a dump it's referred to as taking a "buck tree". as in, "hang on, i gotta buck tree... you got any tp?" or " hop back in the back the truck and check out that buck tree i just took. thing is nasty."
> 
> 
> how the lawns going this summer? getting plenty of water?


 
Again you and how many other losers talk about the site at lunch , and your that big of a scumbag that you #### in those beautiful trucks , yea dude you and the crew are a real class act .... You shouldn't talk anymore ... its sad .... What is really sad is that I could teach a new guy to do your job in about 6 months and your how old 33 pathetic a professional day laborer, because honestly you may have some of the dummies here fooled thinking setting a choker and drop and cut is a "skilled" labor position but I know better I graduated from that monkey job at 21 and you ripped someone off to be a college educated crane climber , Honestly your name never comes up in my life , because really what would be the point ... You have nothing to offer here and when your too old to work I am sure the name OLD DIRTY will be a short lived legacy of what?????????????? And since I am better than EVER working at a company like that I doubt that I could ever laugh right in your crackhead ,methmouthed face when you try to explain your significance to me .....


----------



## TreeAce

ropensaddle said:


> Well hardly an expert yet but hmmm possibly some reduction,mulch and monitoring Anyway 2k for that is ridiculous three to five hundy here with stump tops. That is two hours from roll up to roll out tops including stump for us.
> 
> This tree was 1250.00 here pard


 
Now THAT ...to me..is a freakn dangerous tree. How did you get the rest of it down Rope? Just looking at that photo made me feel alittle uneasy.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> Now THAT ...to me..is a freakn dangerous tree. How did you get the rest of it down Rope? Just looking at that photo made me feel alittle uneasy.


 
You biting on that old piece AS Greenhorn?? 

..... Naah, I'm just kidding bro, was a hairy looking beeyaatch... five years ago maybe...


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup got to have thick skin here or be ready for a hard roe to hoe. Its been a while since any ridicule of myself lol and the ridicule I received was from mr wood holder who is too green to count lol:monkey:
> 
> I't has been awhile rope, well for staters you are old, short and fat plus you leave way to many stubs and painfully slow in a tree from what i have seen.
> 
> First job today was a 100' dead hemlock. Halfway into it, the neighbors came by to complain it was a eagle habitat tree . Mins later the cops came looking for permits, thats when you know you are in a wealthy neighborhood. Nothing like big removal on a hot summer day, temps in the upper 60's low 70's today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> whenever anyone has to hop in the back of the chip to take a dump it's referred to as taking a "buck tree". as in, "hang on, i gotta buck tree... you got any tp?" or " hop back in the back the truck and check out that buck tree i just took.


 
Dude! Where do you 'dump' your s h i t ? 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

No other thread like this anyplace anytime lofl.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> No other thread like this anyplace anytime lofl.


 
Yup! And you started it! You old B A S T A R D ! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Darin should fix that loop hole before he get's mad at me!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You biting on that old piece AS Greenhorn??
> 
> ..... Naah, I'm just kidding bro, was a hairy looking beeyaatch... five years ago maybe...


 Brawhahah I wish i had a camera for the bad ones I done as danger tree foreman at the power company this was a sapling by comparison! Ace I fell it the wife pulled it over believe it or not














After of course binding trunk and setting my twenty ton winch on it lol. Hey mds if you don't have a winch on that bucket get one


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yup got to have thick skin here or be ready for a hard roe to hoe. Its been a while since any ridicule of myself lol and the ridicule I received was from mr wood holder who is too green to count lol:monkey:
> 
> I't has been awhile rope, well for staters you are old, short and fat plus you leave way to many stubs and painfully slow in a tree from what i have seen.
> 
> First job today was a 100' dead hemlock. Halfway into it, the neighbors came by to complain it was a eagle habitat tree . Mins later the cops came looking for permits, thats when you know you are in a wealthy neighborhood. Nothing like big removal on a hot summer day, temps in the upper 60's low 70's today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well wood smoker, see; i was doing this #### when you was still ####ting green. And the stobs were lowering points for natural rigging which I know was before your time boy.Heres the deal doe, you are all mouth and no show, lets see your show boy wacha say? Oh I'm getting old but if I want to be fast I can son and your summer is no comparison, the tree your blowing off about was done in 115 index, you have no clue what that does to production. To tell you the truth though I sorta like ya son, your cocky probably a good climber too it will wear off and soon you will be an old coot like me with some whippersnapper flippin ya ####
> Anyway we cut and cleaned up 90 trees since last tuesday in 115 heat, I got game son, if i had your temps i could fly:monkey:
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

Don't miss tomorrow's vid.....

YouTube - ‪Terminator 2 - Bad to the Bone‬&rlm;

But change Arnowd with AA and have him on his Steiner

Don't have him throwin bad guys around with a gun in his hand but

have AA with a pair of Felco's cruisin round a front yard of dogwoods in full ppe and knockin major deadwood outta em while still on the Steiner with loader goin up and down in front and stump grinder spinnin and oscelatin in the rear


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> your cocky probably a good climber too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bettin he is more likely mediocre and a big fish in a small pond who has absolutely no idea what speed is and high production work in tight quarters every day of the week 6 days a week using the best equipment on the market at your disposal.
> 
> Big ole hemlock....how hard can a skinny Christmas tree be?
> 
> Not very....
> 
> Mediocre at best.:msp_thumbdn:
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

Oh GAWD!!! Where to begin.....??????????? OD, how can you call a worm ball jucie? Thats like saying he has a pair. Today I had to do something that made the pucker factor hit the max level, ON THE 6th FREAKIN JOB!!!! Ace, you know that thread you had a while back about the ice damaged Silver? Trust me, get to it quick, and if you weigh 160, it shouldnt be a prob. Did a Norway, that needs to come down, but the HO is an idiot, take out the top lead theres nothing left, I thought the whole GD thing was going to come down with me in it, so I didnt use a lanyard, was tied in 15ft or so where I needed to climb to. (in between 2 houses with an 8ft wide DZ) Oh well, If this sucker goes, its gonna be a helluva ride! Hope I dont whack the trunk. Shakey, rotted, split,heavy blasted garbage norway. Im getting to old for this ####. What else happened? Oh yeah , Jeff, dont poke so hard, its starting to hurt!!! LOL. Inside joke. Wanna hear an outside joke? Look at AA's vids. Oh Rope, I hope that was a bucket tree, cuz I wouldnt climb that unless someone dangeled many many many hundo's over me. I did my fair share of dumb #### in my day, and I pray I'll never be that hungrey again. Oh, Booked a $3K easy crane jobber today, and some lady came over and BS'sd with us for a while. Found out she used to double date with pops back in the 70's. Thought she was gonna have a heart attack, when she found out who I was. If I dont have 1500 on the ground by 9am tomorrow morn, Im going to have a hemariod ####. Great storm, bad help, and even worse sit.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bettin he is more likely mediocre and a big fish in a small pond who has absolutely no idea what speed is and high production work in tight quarters every day of the week 6 days a week using the best equipment on the market at your disposal.
> 
> Big ole hemlock....how hard can a skinny Christmas tree be?
> 
> Not very....
> 
> Mediocre at best.:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vet you old bat you need to get out a bit. I routinely work first generation trees.. You east coasters have not a clue what hemlocks are capable of because they were all cut down a 80 to 100 years ago. How many five foot plus dbh hemy's you got out there .......none. .Go ahead and Google "tallest trees in america" Ohio isn't gonna come up. Props though for taming those big bad tulip trees.
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

Jesus , B###H Boy, you think 70 is hot? and all you ever do is pines? Come clean up this storm #### ive been doing. If your as good as you talk, I'll give you $11 an hour.


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vet you old bat you need to get out a bit. I routinely work first generation trees.. You east coasters have not a clue what hemlocks are capable of because they were all cut down a 80 to 100 years ago. How many five foot plus dbh hemy's you got out there .......none. .Go ahead and Google "tallest trees in america" Ohio isn't gonna come up. Props though for taming those big bad tulip trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Willows where the first lead is 6-7feet diameter? And its 5 feet from the house on a quarte acre lot you ****** twit. Douches like you need to realize that tall trees are the easy ones. Short spead out #### with no central lead are the ones I hate.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vet you old bat you need to get out a bit. I routinely work first generation trees.. You east coasters have not a clue what hemlocks are capable of because they were all cut down a 80 to 100 years ago. How many five foot plus dbh hemy's you got out there .......none. .Go ahead and Google "tallest trees in america" Ohio isn't gonna come up. Props though for taming those big bad tulip trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked some 100' plus hemlocks in Jersey years ago (yawn), and we got mass 5' plus dia trees around here but they got MANLY canopies and most got 2 or 3 or more rooves (roofs? lol) under em my friend. Hemlock's so light you can prob load em yourself right into the truck by hand with the 5' butt pieces?
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

Anybody here know these people that had Agape Tree in Arizona ? They been bugging me latley, and told me what the dif was between the Oak man, and the Euc man. I guess they post here now and then.....


----------



## mr. holden wood

prentice110 said:


> Jesus , B###H Boy, you think 70 is hot? and all you ever do is pines? Come clean up this storm #### ive been doing. If your as good as you talk, I'll give you $11 an hour.


 No I don't think 70 is hot you drunk mess it was joke, lighten up. I make 11 dollars every twenty minutes. Gonna have to pass on working with crap equip and mess of a owner .


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> Jesus , B###H Boy, you think 70 is hot? and all you ever do is pines? Come clean up this storm #### ive been doing. If your as good as you talk, I'll give you $11 an hour.


 
Lol whacha talking bout willis So get your work done and come down here where the real heat is pard. I think i offered you more than 11 what was I thinking


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> No I don't think 70 is hot you drunk mess it was joke, lighten up.


 Drunk mess? I'll out climb you drunk any day of the week. Just dont ask me to do it sober.


ropensaddle said:


> Lol whacha talking bout willis So get your work done and come down here where the real heat is pard. I think i offered you more than 11 what was I thinking


 
11 an hour is only for that real pro, that them thar guy who likes to hold other guys wood. Good to see you dropped that nasty rotted tree. I was wooried for a while that you acually took it down aerial style. And that reminds me, I forgot to quote Flushcut, AA, you had a huge field behind you, why didnt you drop that thing? Oh wait, thats because you dont have the foggiest about what in the hell your doing.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Early Day ~ late Night ...*

An early working day quit turned into a late night doing estimates. I have a backlog of estimates to do and had to go out and try to clear them up. Four stops and booked over five grand in work, it seems I'm on a roll here guys. My reputation for quality work seems to have turned into fame. 

All were either customer referrals or A-List members who have read my reviews and want me to do their work regardless of my pricing. It was quite dark on the last one and it didn't seem to phase the customers one bit. Booked a $2500 trim job with them, but told them they had to wait until late November when the trees go dormant. They joined Angie's List just to read my reviews. When I got home there was already an email from them saying they were reading the reviews and can't wait (_but will_) for me to take care of their trees in November.

Another Guy saw my work on a majestic Pin Oak of his neighbor and wanted me to trim his (also majestic) as well as drop a dead tree in his backyard. Then he asked me if I did landscaping and I said no, but I told him I'd let my crew do it as side work, and that my wife likes to plant flowers and she might be willing to do it for him and he jumped at the idea. I have no idea what to charge him for that, but it seems like price is no object.

Bottom line here is that my commitment to quality service seems to be paying off and regardless of what some here seem to think of my methods and means the people that count, the paying customers, have put me in high demand. I keep raising my prices and yet the work keeps coming in. Maybe it's because I don't take dumps in my dump truck.

Now I know that some of you will think this is all BS but it isn't and I couldn't care less what my detractors here say about me. I have created a thriving business that is growing by leaps and bounds and I have done it by focusing on the customer's needs and wants. I'm sure many of you could teach me a lot about tree work, but I'm also sure that I could school many of you on customer relations. 

Rule number one: Don't defecate on your customers property.


----------



## the Aerialist

*If iI could have I would have ...*



prentice110 said:


> ... AA, you had a huge field behind you, why didnt you drop that thing? Oh wait, thats because you dont have the foggiest about what in the hell your doing.



That field was the neighbor's back yard and it was not available to use. If I could have done that I would have only charged $500.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

12 hour day of grinding stumps...... all day, stumps and more stumps...... guess what tomorrow has in store...... that is right..... repeat, rinse. Did I mention is rained all day too. Good thing the money is decent. 90 plus stumps, plus whatever the neighbor adds tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Tundra Man Mike said:


> 12 hour day of grinding stumps...... all day, stumps and more stumps...... guess what tomorrow has in store...... that is right..... repeat, rinse. Did I mention is rained all day too. Good thing the money is decent. 90 plus stumps, plus whatever the neighbor adds tomorrow.



That's an awful lot of stumps. I think i would have to shoot myself or something.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> An early working day quit turned into a late night doing estimates. I have a backlog of estimates to do and had to go out and try to clear them up. Four stops and booked over five grand in work, it seems I'm on a roll here guys. My reputation for quality work seems to have turned into fame.
> 
> All were either customer referrals or A-List members who have read my reviews and want me to do their work regardless of my pricing. It was quite dark on the last one and it didn't seem to phase the customers one bit. Booked a $2500 trim job with them, but told them they had to wait until late November when the trees go dormant. They joined Angie's List just to read my reviews. When I got home there was already an email from them saying they were reading the reviews and can't wait (_but will_) for me to take care of their trees in November.
> 
> Another Guy saw my work on a majestic Pin Oak of his neighbor and wanted me to trim his (also majestic) as well as drop a dead tree in his backyard. Then he asked me if I did landscaping and I said no, but I told him I'd let my crew do it as side work, and that my wife likes to plant flowers and she might be willing to do it for him and he jumped at the idea. I have no idea what to charge him for that, but it seems like price is no object.
> 
> Bottom line here is that my commitment to quality service seems to be paying off and regardless of what some here seem to think of my methods and means the people that count, the paying customers, have put me in high demand. I keep raising my prices and yet the work keeps coming in. Maybe it's because I don't take dumps in my dump truck.
> 
> Now I know that some of you will think this is all BS but it isn't and I couldn't care less what my detractors here say about me. I have created a thriving business that is growing by leaps and bounds and I have done it by focusing on the customer's needs and wants. I'm sure many of you could teach me a lot about tree work, but I'm also sure that I could school many of you on customer relations.
> 
> Rule number one: Don't defecate on your customers property.


 
Well, they say there's a sucker born every minute.... Around here, you would get your old ass kicked by the lawn guys in the parking lot at the gas station, before you ever even made it to the job site with that freakshow of yours. Just sayin'....


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> An early working day quit turned into a late night doing estimates. I have a backlog of estimates to do and had to go out and try to clear them up. Four stops and booked over five grand in work, it seems I'm on a roll here guys. My reputation for quality work seems to have turned into fame.
> 
> All were either customer referrals or A-List members who have read my reviews and want me to do their work regardless of my pricing. It was quite dark on the last one and it didn't seem to phase the customers one bit. Booked a $2500 trim job with them, but told them they had to wait until late November when the trees go dormant. They joined Angie's List just to read my reviews. When I got home there was already an email from them saying they were reading the reviews and can't wait (_but will_) for me to take care of their trees in November.
> 
> Another Guy saw my work on a majestic Pin Oak of his neighbor and wanted me to trim his (also majestic) as well as drop a dead tree in his backyard. Then he asked me if I did landscaping and I said no, but I told him I'd let my crew do it as side work, and that my wife likes to plant flowers and she might be willing to do it for him and he jumped at the idea. I have no idea what to charge him for that, but it seems like price is no object.
> 
> Bottom line here is that my commitment to quality service seems to be paying off and regardless of what some here seem to think of my methods and means the people that count, the paying customers, have put me in high demand. I keep raising my prices and yet the work keeps coming in. Maybe it's because I don't take dumps in my dump truck.
> 
> Now I know that some of you will think this is all BS but it isn't and I couldn't care less what my detractors here say about me. I have created a thriving business that is growing by leaps and bounds and I have done it by focusing on the customer's needs and wants. I'm sure many of you could teach me a lot about tree work, but I'm also sure that I could school many of you on customer relations.
> 
> Rule number one: Don't defecate on your customers property.


 Brawhahyahahahaha Hey AA Im doing a 20 plus acre project and dodging cow patties its a fifteen minute drive to a public crapper ewwwww ! I simply dig a hole with my foot crap wipe and back-fill, you telling me you would crap yourself to keep your rule? "city slickers" :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That's an awful lot of stumps. I think i would have to shoot myself or something.


 
Ehhhhhhhhh shut up, I got five hundred to do later this summer
I was saving them for prentice :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> Great storm, bad help, and even worse sit.


 
I was wondering how you were getting along. Got a facebook post from an old friend in Harvard, trees down on the wires. From the post it sounded like he was going to try to do something, but he heeded my warnings and called in the pros. From what he said, it was pretty bad all around.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well ok time to haul 300 yards of debris and cow poop c yall l8ter


----------



## the Aerialist

*bring it on you vaginas...*



tree MDS said:


> Well, they say there's a sucker born every minute.... Around here, you would get your old ass kicked by the lawn guys in the parking lot at the gas station, before you ever even made it to the job site with that freakshow of yours. Just sayin'....



Ha Ha ~ Please see rope's video again to see how well the lawn guys would make out at kicking this old guy's ass. I'd welcome the attempt. If my crew was with me I'd tell them to stand clear and watch the fun.

I know it's easy to be a tough guy on the internet but i'm still a Marine and trained to kill with my bare hands if need be. Even now at the ripe old age of 64 no one who knows me will mess with me. 

I invited LXT to ring my doorbell and slap my face, that offer still stands. Why don't you guys start a fund to pay him to do it. I'll even let him bring a friend to make sure it's a fair fight (ha ha), and to drive him home or to the ER afterwards. 

If the fight lasts more than 30 seconds it will be the latter, as I get tired more quickly now and will have to end it by all means necessary. I'll shoot video of it for your entertainment and to make sure you get your money's worth. Not to mention to show the courts that it was self defense. I'll give him the first swing to assure that.







John Boy has done time and is Prison tough. We've played around and he already knows the result if he got down with me for real.

disclaimer: For those that don't know me I will walk away from a fight if I can. I am not easily provoked to violence and don't use my training unless I really have to. Even then I will use a carefully measured response to avoid hurting anyone any more than I have to. 

I've only been in one fight in the last 40 years when two guys jumped me in a bar from behind when I was with my wife. We still don't know why they did that. I think it was a case of mistaken identity. I didn't know them, and never even spoke to them. it took six bouncers to stop it and both guys needed medical attention when the ambulance got there. I needed 7 staples in my head and was a bloody mess, but still standing and smiling during the police interview afterwards. (it was the bouncers that split my head open with a blackjack from behind, I was too busy to see that one coming).

_EDIT: This has gone far enough in this thread. I just started a new thread where I would hope all bashing and trash talking any of you would like to do with or about me or anyone else will take place. I hope to make it a fun thread and most importantly clean up all this trash talking that takes place on this forum.

It's not just about me though, the thread can trash talk anybody. I'll start ~ Rope, your Huskeys are for farmers who shop at Sear's. they are all trash and I wouldn't allow anything but a Stihl on my jobs. YOU ARE AN IDIOT FOR EVEN USING ONE IN A PROFESSIONAL SITUATION!!!! Hee Haa Hoo (Please respond in the trash talk thread)_


----------



## the Aerialist

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhahyahahahaha Hey AA Im doing a 20 plus acre project and dodging cow patties its a fifteen minute drive to a public crapper ewwwww ! I simply dig a hole with my foot crap wipe and back-fill, you telling me you would crap yourself to keep your rule? "city slickers" :monkey:



Well see rope, that's the difference in our working environment. Around my territory there is a public facility within 5 minutes of any job I do. Even if my guys have to take a piss they don't do it on the job. I don't allow them to enter the customer's home even if facilities are offered. It's a professional thing.


----------



## tree md

I made $100 a cut on the tree I did yesterday. Had my part done in a half hour. 3 cuts to bring it down and left it for my groundman who the HO's pay to cut the grass and clean up the yard. I had another one to do but I said F it for the day. It was too fricking hot. My guy is cleaning up the yard from yesterdays tree and then we are going to blow the top out of a dead gum tree. Gonna have to hook it too the truck and pull the top over. It's just too close to the high lines on the back side to piece out. Pulling the top over is just the best way on this one.

Oh yeah, I got me a new GF so I have been playing more than working this week. The late nights and the afternoon heat is killing me but I'll sleep and rest when I'm dead...


----------



## prentice110

AA, If you were such hot #### , you wouldve thrown that nieghbor a bone, buttered em up somehow and dropped that thing. Your a BS artist. Nobody pays high prices to fill their yard with cracked out looking X-cons. If you came to my house with that nephew of yours, I would ask you to leave. Bigs, its better than chrismas up here. Ive been seriously considering taking a ride out to Rockford and throwing down cash for a bucket. The guy Im working with is a (trading climbs for bucket) old slow deadbeat who just doesnt care how long jobs take, and gabs endlessly with anyone who talks to him. We coulda done $5K easy yesterday, if he would shut up. Plus, hes underbidding ####. Im doing run and gun work, 20-30minute hangers for $200-300, and hes going to technical, 2-3 hour crap for 400:bang:  It was just the 2 of us yesterday. I gotta go run a slew of esti's now, blab at chew-all later.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I made $100 a cut on the tree I did yesterday. Had my part done in a half hour. 3 cuts to bring it down and left it for my groundman who the HO's pay to cut the grass and clean up the yard. I had another one to do but I said F it for the day. It was too fricking hot. My guy is cleaning up the yard from yesterdays tree and then we are going to blow the top out of a dead gum tree. Gonna have to hook it too the truck and pull the top over. It's just too close to the high lines on the back side to piece out. Pulling the top over is just the best way on this one.
> 
> Oh yeah, I got me a new GF so I have been playing more than working this week. The late nights and the afternoon heat is killing me but I'll sleep and rest when I'm dead...


 
Wow just think if you payed me 100 per cut for thirty minutes whit my "husky" I would make 12000 dollars :monkey: Gee whiz you stihl guys just dont get it


----------



## ropensaddle

Doing a freebie for dumping tomorrow going to try and get pictures its a drop not hard really but its fifty plus inch dbh lol Gonna use the 395 on it!


----------



## prentice110

That does it! Stihls got some nice models, but I own 4 200's, and I am sick of the Gawd dam carb BS! I ran my lil bi#ches brand new 334 husky, now I looked at that thing, and Im like, ok, this this and this, will and are going to break, (sooner or later), and this thing has less, (not too bad tho) ballz, but , I doubt that its going to cost a $60 carb EVERY FRICKEN YEAR AN A HALF LIKE ####IN RELIGIEON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ANY ONE HERE WHO SAYS THAT 020'S AND 200'S DONT HAVE CARB ISSUSES IS FULL OF ####. I OWN 4. ASK TREESLAYER. I love the power, but im the one payin to fix this ####. Gettin a lil sick of carb crap. When times were good, I'd just buy a new saw, thats why I have 4, but we live in the new China republic. AA, your a douche, I have Huskies that were bought new in 89 that run all day. Your just too green to know whats good. And if your lil bi### is so prison tough, why did he have a kindergarten meltdown? and why do you keep showing us pics of it? Your a ####ing retard liar. EFF LXT, PM me your address tard baby. I dont need to fight ya, I just wanna find a way to cut off your web access, so us PRO"S dont have to deal whi-cha no-mow. PS, I hate you, you dumb. I mean , real dumb, like, the dumbest i seen yet. like i aint gone spel rite dum, cuz gon make you feal smart dum. I know your type. some day something bads going to happen. bet you wont put that on youtube and post it here. Oh by the way, where are your teeth , crackhead?


----------



## Slvrmple72

Prentice you running 89 with stihl 2 cycle in them?


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Doing a freebie for dumping tomorrow going to try and get pictures its a drop not hard really but its fifty plus inch dbh lol Gonna use the 395 on it!


 
woof


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> woof


 
Lol yup its sorta fun falling a big-un I should of charged him but he was complaining about the amount of brush hauled in lol. I guess he expected a trailer load instead of six dump truck and three Mack loads a day for two weeks lol He wanted firewood though


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> I know it's easy to be a tough guy on the internet but i'm still a Marine and trained to kill with my bare hands if need be. Even now at the ripe old age of 64 no one who knows me will mess with me.



You're still in the Marine Corps at 64? What capacity? What is your MOS? Did you go to VNam? Any others?

I never heard you say this before in TW.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup its sorta fun falling a big-un I should of charged him but he was complaining about the amount of brush hauled in lol. I guess he expected a trailer load instead of six dump truck and three Mack loads a day for two weeks lol He wanted firewood though


 
We do stumps for free on the huge convent property next to my lot for dumping. Man, it makes life so easy to have that privelege.


----------



## prentice110

holy ballz! is that a 630b? I havent seen one of those in action since the 90's! Christ, hows it treatin you? had a chance to buy a frame and hydro off a guy once, and the drunk went and scrapped it.-----------------Silver Maple guy, what you mean? They havent blown up yet, and I got em free from dad, so I dont care if they do. there small, model 242 Huskies. They got this cute little 300 year aniverseri(butchered the spelling on that one) sticker on em, thats why I like em so much.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> holy ballz! is that a 630b? I havent seen one of those in action since the 90's! Christ, hows it treatin you? had a chance to buy a frame and hydro off a guy once, and the drunk went and scrapped it.-----------------Silver Maple guy, what you mean? They havent blown up yet, and I got em free from dad, so I dont care if they do. there small, model 242 Huskies. They got this cute little 300 year aniverseri(butchered the spelling on that one) sticker on em, thats why I like em so much.


 
630A....works purrrrfect just like my 665B with remote. May see limited action since the tracked Dingo stumper showed up/.umpkin2:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> 630A....works purrrrfect just like my 665B with remote. May see limited action since the tracked Dingo stumper showed up/.umpkin2:


 
If my local vermeer stealer wasn't on my spit list, I'd be buggin you about it if it's just going to sit...


----------



## 1snowman

*Finished her up.*

She came out in 2 pieces, a 1500lb top and a 1700lb trunk. Crane to tree transfers are sketchball!


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> If my local vermeer stealer wasn't on my spit list, I'd be buggin you about it if it's just going to sit...


 
Nice job Snowman.

29hundo biggie....spare tire with wheel, new battery, just a little over an hour from Indy

this vid taken about 10 days ago

‪001‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Jumper

*Habitat*

Helped frame this house for Habitat for Humanity, put up all walls on first floor interior and exterior. At it again Friday.

View attachment 190528


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> Nice job Snowman.
> 
> 29hundo biggie....spare tire with wheel, new battery, just a little over an hour from Indy
> 
> this vid taken about 10 days ago
> 
> ‪001‬&rlm; - YouTube


 lol
That looks exactly like the one I sold to my cousin in arkysaw except mine had the fender trays that hold the skirts all bent up and the gas tank was a bit crooked from an on road capsize.
Yep,even had the same old faded chevy orange engine enamal .
I miss the old girl at times.
Cousin blew it up after 3 yrs.He's using it for parts now.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Nice job Snowman.
> 
> 29hundo biggie....spare tire with wheel, new battery, just a little over an hour from Indy
> 
> this vid taken about 10 days ago
> 
> ‪001‬&rlm; - YouTube


 
For that I just may be interested. Looks good, sounds good. Are those yellowjackets on the wheel?

I may want to have a look at it this tuesday the 19th if possible, as I'll be in indy at some point anyway. I'll need some more details before then. Can you pm me your info and everything you know about the machine? Thanks man.

I wasn't going to get a vermeer, but I'm not likely going to pass on this one. I need a good grinder, and at that price I can start looking into financing a mini this year.


----------



## deevo

1snowman said:


> She came out in 2 pieces, a 1500lb top and a 1700lb trunk. Crane to tree transfers are sketchball!


 
Good job snowman


----------



## TreeAce

*stumper rate VS crane rate*

I am to tired to go into much detail but I will do my best. HO calls me , he seems pissd cuz the guy I recomended to grind his big azz stump from a tree we took down charged him 300 for the big stump and 25 each for 4 small ones. Not crazy prices...the big one was big with some rock here n there. HO said ok to price BEFORE dude started. Dude has a carlton 7015. Machine is off trialer, grinds n does it right, back on trailer....40 minutes. 400 please. Now HO is getn beechy with me cuz he feels like he done been reamed with no bar oil. In a rare (for me) moment I kinda lost my temper with HO and told him it wasnt my problem and i didnt want to hear it. Keep in mind this whole stump thing started when , after a month since job was done ..HO calls to "remind " me not to forget his stump. So I call him and he thinks its included in the money he already paid me! Oh hell no. I pull work order....says in plain english...LEAVE STUMP. So.. anyway. I get to thinkn....400 in 40 minutes? Hmmmmm......it is what it is. But how can a machine that costs..oh..35k make that kinda cheese when my buddy with a 28ton crane only charges people like me 100 hour and I would guess if some HO wanted him to lift somthin he wouldnt freakn rape em on it. I mean , i would expect it to be more than 100 n hour and charge em ride time of course. But no matter how u slice it....a crane that cost a lot more than 35k making half or less than half per hour than a freakn stumper? Whats up with this?


----------



## Toddppm

Is that time confirmed with your buddy or just from the HO? No cleanup?
That's why I wonder how so many on here say stumps aren't worth the time? Sure it's boring but ching , ching!!


----------



## TreeAce

Toddppm said:


> Is that time confirmed with your buddy or just from the HO? No cleanup?
> That's why I wonder how so many on here say stumps aren't worth the time? Sure it's boring but ching , ching!!


 
Its confirmed. He is alittle bit the bragging type so he tends to point out how fast he can grind stumps. After my call from HO i called him to see whats up. He had no idea HO felt "took". The prices he gave where fair prices i guess. I think 300 for all would be more like it. The thing is is that the HO just ASSUMED it would take a couple hours....wrong. LOL my dudes 7015 with remote and a sanvik wheel will freakn chew a stump out like its freakn nothin.


----------



## ozzy42

Could be stumpers wear out quicker.I would be in heaven with a 20 yr old crane.20 yr old grinder,not so much.


----------



## tree md

Price sounds a tad high on the big stump but not outrageous. Had a dude here grinding stumps and whole rootballs for around $350 a pop on uprooted trees. He was using a 630 and could do most in around an hour but they were tearing the hell out of his teeth with all the rocks that were in the soil around the rootball. On a 3' stump with easy access I will usually go 200-250. Not to say that I won't ask for 3 bills. It's all what the market will bare. I remember I ground one in a tight area for 200 onetime and broke out a sliding glass door... Had to pay $238 to fix the glass if I remember correctly so I paid $38 to grind that stump.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Prices do not seem too far out of line for grinding. (not sure about big stump.. how big was it.. what was root flare.. what species.. etc) As for comparison, the grinder is likely the most expensive piece of equipment maintenance wise that you are going to get in tree business. Darn things have a huge wear; essentially pounding themselves apart each day. Teeth, belts, bearings.. not to mention the engine is going to last a relatively short time compared to a crane - that you mention. Resale value is going to be significantly less than would be the crane for same number of hours (percentage wise).


----------



## prentice110

First thing I thought of was clean up as well. Guessing he didnt do that, or he wouldnt've been done so fast. Im talking backfill and rake up. If he did that, then the price is approximately on the ball, site unseen. Ive had $500 hours with my old junk 665a, but you got a point with the crane. Hard to do apples to oranges on this, but I think it boils down to, Ive got this, and can do this with it, and you dont. Now pay me .---------Did estimates all dam morning, then road tripped to the Vermeer stealer, (did I say that? HELL YEAH!!!!) picked up my cylinder, (lube woulda been nice, oh and thanks for scratching the paint off A-holes!). did more estis, did god knows what, looked at a $5k cane job that should take 7hours or so, hope to Gawd I get it, so easy , so Huge!!!! The one will be the biggest tree I think I've ever done, if I get it. 80+ inch cottonwood DBH, hundred feet tall, or more. If I get this job, Im gonna learn how to put pics on here, pwomise....:jester:


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> I am to tired to go into much detail but I will do my best. HO calls me , he seems pissd cuz the guy I recomended to grind his big azz stump from a tree we took down charged him 300 for the big stump and 25 each for 4 small ones. Not crazy prices...the big one was big with some rock here n there. HO said ok to price BEFORE dude started. Dude has a carlton 7015. Machine is off trialer, grinds n does it right, back on trailer....40 minutes. 400 please. Now HO is getn beechy with me cuz he feels like he done been reamed with no bar oil. In a rare (for me) moment I kinda lost my temper with HO and told him it wasnt my problem and i didnt want to hear it. Keep in mind this whole stump thing started when , after a month since job was done ..HO calls to "remind " me not to forget his stump. So I call him and he thinks its included in the money he already paid me! Oh hell no. I pull work order....says in plain english...LEAVE STUMP. So.. anyway. I get to thinkn....400 in 40 minutes? Hmmmmm......it is what it is. But how can a machine that costs..oh..35k make that kinda cheese when my buddy with a 28ton crane only charges people like me 100 hour and I would guess if some HO wanted him to lift somthin he wouldnt freakn rape em on it. I mean , i would expect it to be more than 100 n hour and charge em ride time of course. But no matter how u slice it....a crane that cost a lot more than 35k making half or less than half per hour than a freakn stumper? Whats up with this?



part of why he "reamed" him is because you recommended him. If it was his customer.....?


----------



## treevet

ozzy42 said:


> Could be stumpers wear out quicker.I would be in heaven with a 20 yr old crane.20 yr old grinder,not so much.


 
Old very well maintained equipment that was top shelf when new is like........

having old money :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finally got the Monster Maple down to the trunk! What a week, wanted to use a crane, but crane guy dont like wires! Hardcore rigging all week, sucked. No more charity work! This one bit me in the buttox, HARD! Throwing CMI SS blocks around and running the big rope all over, my shoulders and elbows be a hurting for certain! Oh-well, crew learned a ton this week. Chris , my main groundie has never seen me do some of the stuff, so he was eatin it up. Swung the top upside down, swung it real close to the roof of the house, told him to look out as a the saw dust is coming of the roof, he looks at me like "WTF is he talking about" Let it rip and she swings about 1ft above the roof, blowing all the saw dust down on the and cleaning the roof at the same time. The crew was covered! Had to drift line a bunch, 3ftdia 10ft long chunks. This tree had major mass.Then had to battle the fact that I was in the way with the bucket most of the time, if only that garage wasn't there, or that deck!Or the houses or the lines or the new fences, etc! This was a slow op, had to reset gear after every few cuts. Had a 12x20 LZ. So when I hung a big one ( brush) I would have to come down and make it small enough for them to lower I am going to attempt to get a video on here so yall can see what I had to deal with for obstacles. I HAVE GOT TO GET SOME CRANE SKILL. Even tho it wasnt possible on this one, the whole time I was rigging, I was thinking how I would do it if I could have one, but since I dont know Jack about it, my thoughts were probably all wrong!


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> Old very well maintained equipment that was top shelf when new is like........
> 
> having old money :msp_thumbup:


 
Agreed.
I wasn't meaning to insult any ''good ,old equipment''.I'd love to have that old a-frame truck of yours.

I'm just saying a stumper is the only thing we spend tens of thousands of dollars on 
to literally ''RUN IT INTO THE GROUND''


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Finally got the Monster Maple down to the trunk! What a week, wanted to use a crane, but crane guy dont like wires! Hardcore rigging all week, sucked. No more charity work! This one bit me in the buttox, HARD! Throwing CMI SS blocks around and running the big rope all over, my shoulders and elbows be a hurting for certain! Oh-well, crew learned a ton this week. Chris , my main groundie has never seen me do some of the stuff, so he was eatin it up. Swung the top upside down, swung it real close to the roof of the house, told him to look out as a the saw dust is coming of the roof, he looks at me like "WTF is he talking about" Let it rip and she swings about 1ft above the roof, blowing all the saw dust down on the and cleaning the roof at the same time. The crew was covered! Had to drift line a bunch, 3ftdia 10ft long chunks. This tree had major mass.Then had to battle the fact that I was in the way with the bucket most of the time, if only that garage wasn't there, or that deck!Or the houses or the lines or the new fences, etc! This was a slow op, had to reset gear after every few cuts. Had a 12x20 LZ. So when I hung a big one ( brush) I would have to come down and make it small enough for them to lower I am going to attempt to get a video on here so yall can see what I had to deal with for obstacles. I HAVE GOT TO GET SOME CRANE SKILL. Even tho it wasnt possible on this one, the whole time I was rigging, I was thinking how I would do it if I could have one, but since I dont know Jack about it, my thoughts were probably all wrong!



We took out an 80' Tuliptree behind a house, over a slate roof, neighbors deck and landscaping and into a 15' square lz yesterday in 4 pieces with my rr mount crane. Coulda took much bigger pieces but lz was so small and slate roof is so delicate. Double choked em so they hung straight down, then polechainsawed off the limbs to get them down or on bed of crane. Cranes make magic happen if you got a job like yours or mine. We are currently infested with eab and people don't even know it yet. We find eab in 100% of ash we work on. Next spring the crane pays itself off!

I took a vid but in hi def and it wouldn't download. Too big. Any ideas?


----------



## treevet

ozzy42 said:


> Agreed.
> I wasn't meaning to insult any ''good ,old equipment''.I'd love to have that old a-frame truck of yours.
> 
> I'm just saying a stumper is the only thing we spend tens of thousands of dollars on
> to literally ''RUN IT INTO THE GROUND''


 
True that ozzy.

Anyone know what's up with new bottom line on posts that has a heart and "you like this" when you didn't hit the "like" button? Feel like a mod is overmodding.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treevet said:


> True that ozzy.
> 
> Anyone know what's up with new bottom line on posts that has a heart and "you like this" when you didn't hit the "like" button? Feel like a mod is overmodding.


 
Lol, Ozzy put that into his signature.


----------



## treevet

Mike Cantolina said:


> Lol, Ozzy put that into his signature.



 got me


----------



## tree MDS

Couple more pics from that maple we did this week...


----------



## tree MDS

*Slip scoop baby!!*

The men and I were once again impressed with The Deere on our latest "big wood" job...


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> True that ozzy.
> 
> Anyone know what's up with new bottom line on posts that has a heart and "you like this" when you didn't hit the "like" button? Feel like a mod is overmodding.


 

Just a little subliminal messeging.Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ozzy42

tree MDS said:


> The men and I were once again impressed with The Deere on our latest "big wood" job...


 
I like that lil tractor.
At first glance, I thought it was logs loaded into the back of a garbage truck lol.


----------



## Toddppm

It aint no Stein... nevermind. Looks like it can handle some serious weight. 


Put your pin back in the pintle hitch! Hate when I see them dangling like that.


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


>


 
That really is a pretty sweet pic!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I cleaned up this mess today:


























And got home early for a change!


----------



## tree MDS

What are those black walnut mike?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Yep, there was a row of about 40 of them crossing different properties.


----------



## NCTREE

Here's some pics of a split ash I did today.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Couple more pics from that maple we did this week...


 
Good job, are you thinking of trading in the deer for a Steiner? Bahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jefflovstrom

I like the 3rd pic. 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice work NC, Mike and MDS. Glad to see this thread gettin back to some good ol' regular work pics. Was a trim and chip day for me today but I knocked out a few good sized spruces yesterday. Rolled in at 8:00 and out by 2:00. Chip truck loaded twice, forestry truck loaded once. Good day.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice work NC, Mike and MDS. Glad to see this thread gettin back to some good ol' regular work pics. Was a trim and chip day for me today but I knocked out a few good sized spruces yesterday. Rolled in at 8:00 and out by 2:00. Chip truck loaded twice, forestry truck loaded once. Good day.


 
Good work Blakes, yeah it's good seeing other guys work instead of the bs going on!


----------



## deevo

Trimmed/dead wooded out this big pine on another island yesterday


----------



## deevo

a few more, trimmed it up to where the healthy limbs started again, only took an hour. Used my handsaw for everything! Limbs were very brittle that were removed. Had a nice high t.i.p. over a couple decent sized branches. Took more time to drive there, get in the boat and across....oh well got paid well for it!


----------



## tree md

Aww man, you mean no more lawn mower pics...


----------



## tree md

Man, we all get sidetracked from time to time... Sold 4 grand today... There will be no lawn mowers on those jobs... Really just trying to wrap things up so I can go to Atlanta for a couple of weeks... Not looking to work til then but they keep throwing money at me...


----------



## treevet

Nice job Deevo. Here is typical job we did yesterday.....on any given day. Just got a new cheapo camera that is waterproof, shockproof, etc and less than 200 clams. Nice that you can edit in cam and join clips together. Always lookin for website mtl.

This my neighbor's (Delta AL pilot) home across the street from mine which is house in vid on corner that is white and brick w big oak in front. We took a giant oak out in front of his house w crane a couple of years ago. He has bee hives which were right next to crano. Very tight lz and he did not want any damage to shrubs which screen neighbor's deck. Slate roof both houses. Also took a big no bark deady out in back.

‪018‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## tree md

Very nice Dave. Now all you need is a Steiner to tote that wood around the house for you...


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> Aww man, you mean no more lawn mower pics...


 
I am tempted to buy one now!lol!I have never seen them in Canada though!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Very nice Dave. Now all you need is a Steiner to tote that wood around the house for you...


 
Speaking of that Larry.....yesterday we had to remove a big tree that uprooted and was laying on the house way above it and even lower off it. You could not even see the base cause it was in a ravine covered with huge euonymos vines.

I was worried the whole time that it would go down sideways as it was moving all over the place and if it did I woulda been

STEINERED (substitute "Munsoned" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=munsoned)

for sure.


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> I am tempted to buy one now!lol!I have never seen them in Canada though!


 
nobody wants to get "Steinered" up there. Smart people.

Guy came into check our ac unit in back yard and we got 2 dogs. He stepped in a steamin pile and got steinered. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

Don't know bout you guys but when I am on full speed I can't sleep much as my system won't slow down. Went to sleep last night at 2:30 and just got up at 6:30. Makes for a tough day.

Right now as I love to watch top level sports, I am watching the British Open Golf Tourney on ESPN HD. It is a links course and it is raining and blowing like links courses are famous for. Worth just takin a look at it to see how real golf was played back in the beginning. It starts this early because....well....it is in G. Britain.

I used to play a lot of golf with all the greenskeepers around the city as I did many of their course's tree work. Turned out to be how drunk and stoned you could get and still play golf (or even talk lol). Had to give it up. Still like to watch the majors tho.


----------



## TreeClimber57

deevo said:


> I am tempted to buy one now!lol!I have never seen them in Canada though!


 
They would ship from the US likely. Could use in case we get Bobcat stuck..


----------



## prentice110

I am sad, upset , and disapointed. As Im typing, I have 2 guys on a job. I woke up this morning, and realized(for the 17 millionth time) that I am a alcholic.. I am at the point where money is nothing, I like working, but I think ive gone over the wrong side of the fense. Im ready to sell everything I own dirt cheap and live in a tent down by the train trax and drink untill the $ runs out. Im depressed , again. I just want to die. What do you do in this sit?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Go pay for some kid to be in Boy Scouts expecting nothing in return.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> I am sad, upset , and disapointed. As Im typing, I have 2 guys on a job. I woke up this morning, and realized(for the 17 millionth time) that I am a alcholic.. I am at the point where money is nothing, I like working, but I think ive gone over the wrong side of the fense. Im ready to sell everything I own dirt cheap and live in a tent down by the train trax and drink untill the $ runs out. Im depressed , again. I just want to die. What do you do in this sit?



What happened bro, you couldn't make it to work, or something from last night bothering you?

I feel your pain, and haven't figured my own way out of that one yet. Pretty much from the time I first picked up a saw I started drinking. 20+ years in, it's kinda hard to change now... though I have tried some, and probably will again (eventually).

Just stay on course the best ya can, and remember, you only live once, so make the best of it... even if it's not a perfect life.


----------



## prentice110

Mike Cantolina said:


> Go pay for some kid to be in Boy Scout's expecting nothing in return.


 
?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Half of the remedy is recognizing the problem.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Half of the remedy is recognizing the problem.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Kinda hard not to! Lol.


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> Half of the remedy is recognizing the problem.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
That happened in 02'. It's just never been this bad.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Here are some pics of the Maple, have a video from my I -phone, but my fingers where in the way
Kids of the HO did the graphics!


----------



## tree md

That was a tight one Scott.

I am off today and the rest of the week. I am leaving for Atlanta either Monday or Tues.. Gonna spend some time with some old friends there. Actually, my best friend who I am staying with hasn't had a drink since 1999 Prentice. He is married with 10 kids now. Me, I still drink like a sailor...  

Anyway, Both jobs I set up yesterday want to wait to the first of the month when cash flow is a little better. Both are commercial jobs. That works just fine for me. I am ready for a little time off.


----------



## Jumper

More framing for Habitat....included for excitement was a close encounter with a hammer that someone lost grip on while pounding a wall straight and it went sailing past my face, missing by inches....that would have hurt!(I was holding a level at the time which was in the line of fire....but never expected S. to loose control of the hammer)


----------



## sgreanbeans

Jumper said:


> More framing for Habitat....included for excitement was a close encounter with a hammer that someone lost grip on while pounding a wall straight and it went sailing past my face, missing by inches....that would have hurt!(I was holding a level at the time which was in the line of fire....but never expected S. to loose control of the hammer)


 
Growing up on the job site, literally! I seen a lot of hammers do some nasty things to flesh! The worst was my dad taking it the face, when a guy was setting trusses with a crane, he was hanging over the gable trying to spike it in, dad was under, on a ladder, with a six ft level, guy was taken full swings to bury them, slipped out, hit him dead smack in the bridge of the nose. Man it looked bad, he kept working and by the end of the day his face looked like Rocky's, at the end of a movie! That pic makes me think of the smell of fresh cut pine!


----------



## TreeAce

prentice110 said:


> I am sad, upset , and disapointed. As Im typing, I have 2 guys on a job. I woke up this morning, and realized(for the 17 millionth time) that I am a alcholic.. I am at the point where money is nothing, I like working, but I think ive gone over the wrong side of the fense. Im ready to sell everything I own dirt cheap and live in a tent down by the train trax and drink untill the $ runs out. Im depressed , again. I just want to die. What do you do in this sit?


 
U already know what I think. I think what Mike is saying is to do something that gets u outa "self". I agree although I think it may be putting the cart before the horse. But if u do sell out in order to pursue drinking on a full time basis then I think u should help out some boy scouts and look for a few other "charity" type things to donate to. I doubt u would live long enough to spend all the money and i would hate to see any lawyers get it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Open your Bible.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Open your Bible.
> Jeff


 
Yeah, maybe he can enlist Santa and the Easter Bunny to help too!


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, maybe he can enlist Santa and the Easter Bunny to help too!


 
Good thinking! Except everybody knows the Easter bunny isnt real.


----------



## treeman75

Im looking at buying a 60-65' bucket before next season. Im trying to decide to get one with a forestry package or rear mount. Im also wondering where to buy one, private party or from another outfit. Thinking of spending 20-30k. Looking at getting some info from people, thank you.


----------



## treeman82

Stuck at home today, but yesterday we got a good chunk done on a "yard trim". Pruned 2 white pines, 1 white ash, and 1 white oak, removed 1 white pine, and 1 hemlock, plus cleaned up all the crap from the ornamental pruning that was done earlier in the week. Still have to prune another 2 white pines, 1 red oak, and 1 red maple. While I was taking down the hemlock in the morning I heard somebody working a few doors down, and went to investigate. The scum that got the job up the road were back (1 month later) to get the stump out. They had built a ramp onto the top of the stump and were hacking away at it with a hammer drill, power washer, and a 252. Had a 20K+ lb rootball supported by a single 2x8. Just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## TreeClimber57

TreeAce said:


> Good thinking! Except everybody knows the Easter bunny isnt real.


 
No.. darn.. you don't mean that for real.. where do all those little chocolate eggs come from


----------



## TreeClimber57

Changed oil and knives on a couple of chippers.. looked at a job. Did some paperwork.. 

Kept out of heat


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Im looking at buying a 60-65' bucket before next season. Im trying to decide to get one with a forestry package or rear mount. Im also wondering where to buy one, private party or from another outfit. Thinking of spending 20-30k. Looking at getting some info from people, thank you.



rr mount which excludes forestry package.

easier to finance thru dealer.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Now working on saws.. got a bit of fine tuning on 441 chain tightner. Sharpen em up a bit..

View attachment 190845


Took with Blackberry.. and starting to get a little dark so not great pic..


----------



## treevet

Anybody climb on Gecko's? They on sale at Sherrill again and thought bout either the aluminum or the titanium. Look like they might get stuck in the wood tho.:msp_confused:


----------



## Jumper

Planted a row of greens: beets, swiss chard, mixed lettuces and spinach which hopefully produce before the first frost.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Anybody climb on Gecko's? They on sale at Sherrill again and thought bout either the aluminum or the titanium. Look like they might get stuck in the wood tho.:msp_confused:


 
MDS does, and I used his a few times. Very nice. Should probably pull the trigger on a pair mayself to be honest.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

treevet said:


> Anybody climb on Gecko's? They on sale at Sherrill again and thought bout either the aluminum or the titanium. Look like they might get stuck in the wood tho.:msp_confused:


 
get em you wont regret it, climbed on bashlins alum. with velcro wrap pads they were nice but when i got my geckos i said bashlin who? na leave them on the truck


----------



## treevet

Hey, you spend so much time on em why not have the ultimate. Doubt if the titaniums make a dif over the aluminums but prob the weight dif from standard spikes to the gecko's prob does. But I am really into it for the comfort level. Might just buy the ti's for snoot factor lol.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Anybody climb on Gecko's? They on sale at Sherrill again and thought bout either the aluminum or the titanium. Look like they might get stuck in the wood tho.:msp_confused:


 
Just walk around on the pavement for a while to dull em up first, should solve that problem. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Hey, you spend so much time on em why not have the ultimate. Doubt if the titaniums make a dif over the aluminums but prob the weight dif from standard spikes to the gecko's prob does. But I am really into it for the comfort level. Might just buy the ti's for snoot factor lol.:msp_thumbup:


 
You mean the carbon fiber ones you rich #######? lol 

Just noticed the weight limit at 240lbs with gear. In full gear with a big saw I'm gonna be close to that limit. Probably nothing to worry about though.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You mean the carbon fiber ones you rich #######? lol
> 
> Just noticed the weight limit at 240lbs with gear. In full gear with a big saw I'm gonna be close to that limit. Probably nothing to worry about though.


 
You are right Chris....it's T2 that has titanium's but don't have the recessed spike.

Know how to lose 30 lbs of ugly fat? (if weight on the spikes is a worry to ya)

Cut off yer head. :bang:


----------



## TreeAce

Prolly a dumb question but...how serious do u think they are about that wieght limit on geckos? Serious enough to say something....or just covering there asz in the EXTREMELY unlikely event of a faliure? I think Geckos look like they would be great but I am a fat asz so IDK. I wiegh 250 in my boxers. Gear up and IDK what I wiegh. ESP if i call for a big saw. I guess if 300 pounds is just to much for em then thats the price I gotta pay (no geckos) for stopping at that darn homemade custard stand. Its perfectly located between my trucks and my house. Chocolate almond is the flavor of the week...hhmmmm sounds pretty good. Does anyone know of a wieght limit for Bashlins?


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> Prolly a dumb question but...how serious do u think they are about that wieght limit on geckos? Serious enough to say something....or just covering there asz in the EXTREMELY unlikely event of a faliure? I think Geckos look like they would be great but I am a fat asz so IDK. I wiegh 250 in my boxers. Gear up and IDK what I wiegh. ESP if i call for a big saw. I guess if 300 pounds is just to much for em then thats the price I gotta pay (no geckos) for stopping at that darn homemade custard stand. Its perfectly located between my trucks and my house. Chocolate almond is the flavor of the week...hhmmmm sounds pretty good. Does anyone know of a wieght limit for Bashlins?


 
We can only speculate on what Gecko's intentions were but I would be VERY hesitant to buy them at your weight. No offense. Just too far over for day to day use to be comfortable, IMO. I weigh 190 and would only be over the weight limit every now and then which is fine in my book.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Kid I know,who works for the Big O as a foreman, had one of his guys get into a little trouble wit da law, sold him his geckos for $200! He is really happy with them. They where new too, still in the package, came with these really nice pads.
I never get these deals!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> We can only speculate on what Gecko's intentions were but I would be VERY hesitant to buy them at your weight. No offense. Just too far over for day to day use to be comfortable, IMO. I weigh 190 and would only be over the weight limit every now and then which is fine in my book.


 
They probably wouldn't fit ace's calves anyway (at least the regular gecko's I have). My buddy dennis tried them and his calves were too big for the fiberglass part. I do love mine though.. I never feel a thing with those on. Awesome real world improvement to my climbing, way more useful than any of that other climbing gadgetry I've tried IMO.


----------



## TreeAce

Blakesmaster said:


> We can only speculate on what Gecko's intentions were but I would be VERY hesitant to buy them at your weight. No offense. Just too far over for day to day use to be comfortable, IMO. I weigh 190 and would only be over the weight limit every now and then which is fine in my book.


 
I agree and no offense taken at all. But the 300 was just so I had a little room to grow....


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> We can only speculate on what Gecko's intentions were but I would be VERY hesitant to buy them at your weight. No offense. Just too far over for day to day use to be comfortable, IMO. I weigh 190 and would only be over the weight limit every now and then which is fine in my book.


 
I am right at 190 too but in my mind am 170 where I would like to be. I climbed for decades at 155 when young. Can't imagine why they put a weight limit on these spikes.

Is it the spike to the shank failure concern? Must be.... and if there is any worry about detachment at 240 lbs. then why they even gonna sell the things. Shock load is a huge factor when spiking. Gonna look more into this. I will be the reporter and follow up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> Im looking at buying a 60-65' bucket before next season. Im trying to decide to get one with a forestry package or rear mount. Im also wondering where to buy one, private party or from another outfit. Thinking of spending 20-30k. Looking at getting some info from people, thank you.


 
Tough to find a good rear mount in your price range but they are a helluvalot easier to get into places and setup. You can find a halfway decent forestry for $25K though. Make sure you have someone look over the boom before you buy so you know what will need to be fixed, because there will be stuff wrong with it in your price range. I paid $25K for my truck and just got it back from my boom tech to the tune of $7500. So I got $32,500 in it as it sits. I'm happy with it.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Tough to find a good rear mount in your price range but they are a helluvalot easier to get into places and setup. You can find a halfway decent forestry for $25K though. Make sure you have someone look over the boom before you buy so you know what will need to be fixed, because there will be stuff wrong with it in your price range. I paid $25K for my truck and just got it back from my boom tech to the tune of $7500. So I got $32,500 in it as it sits. I'm happy with it.



how bout pict of truck?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> how bout pict of truck?


 
Sure thing. 






Still gotta get it lettered, but here it is all cleaned up the day we got it back from the boom tech.


----------



## treevet

very nice Chris!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> very nice Chris!


 

Thanks, Dave. Still debating the paint too. Maybe I'll do a classy roller job! lol Main issue is the paint on this truck is so nice I'd hate to cover it with my poor quality work. So, it's either get it done professionally to match the other trucks or leave it as is and try to tie in the colors with the lettering. Will probably depend on what color estimate truck I end up with.


----------



## TreeAce

Has anyone tried these out? They look nice....kinda pricey. I just bought a piar of klien steel spurs even though I didnt need em. Brand new without top pad for 60$. Seemed like a good buy. I was thinking about putting my alum "caddie" pads on the kliens and getting new ones for my bashlins. Cept I dont know of a better pad than the caddies lol.

Tree Stuff - Buckingham Big Buck Velcro Pads

And while I am at it....On my bashlins, I have noticed the spurs coming loose...just slightly. The screws are tight but the spur it self will move just alittle. It will NOT fall out because of how its designed but it just bugs me. So my question would be....will a new set of gaffs fit snug or is the pocket wearing out? Can bashlins ever wear out?? There is enough play , esp in the left one, that it tends to make a cool sound when "pop" it in the wood. Like before a big cut that u know is gonna give u a ride. Otherwise I just step regular with em and u can kinda hear a "clack" sound with each step. Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> I know it's easy to be a tough guy on the internet but
> 
> i'm still a Marine
> 
> and trained to kill with my bare hands if need be.



Just want to point out for posterity that this statement was proven by Scott Swearinger (Sgreanbeans) to be a blatant lie.


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> Has anyone tried these out? They look nice....kinda pricey. I just bought a piar of klien steel spurs even though I didnt need em. Brand new without top pad for 60$. Seemed like a good buy. I was thinking about putting my alum "caddie" pads on the kliens and getting new ones for my bashlins. Cept I dont know of a better pad than the caddies lol.
> 
> Tree Stuff - Buckingham Big Buck Velcro Pads
> 
> And while I am at it....On my bashlins, I have noticed the spurs coming loose...just slightly. The screws are tight but the spur it self will move just alittle. It will NOT fall out because of how its designed but it just bugs me. So my question would be....will a new set of gaffs fit snug or is the pocket wearing out? Can bashlins ever wear out?? There is enough play , esp in the left one, that it tends to make a cool sound when "pop" it in the wood. Like before a big cut that u know is gonna give u a ride. Otherwise I just step regular with em and u can kinda hear a "clack" sound with each step. Anyone know what I mean?


I have them. I ordered them by mistake. I meant to order the regular velcro pads but I got these instead. They're pretty comfy so it was a good mistake. Caddy pads were starting to rub my shins.
Phil


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Tough to find a good rear mount in your price range but they are a helluvalot easier to get into places and setup. You can find a halfway decent forestry for $25K though. Make sure you have someone look over the boom before you buy so you know what will need to be fixed, because there will be stuff wrong with it in your price range. I paid $25K for my truck and just got it back from my boom tech to the tune of $7500. So I got $32,500 in it as it sits. I'm happy with it.


 
I get the tree trader and there is a differance in price. I want one thats overcenter and diesel. I would like to buy one that was completly gone through. These places say they go through them but who can you trust. Looking for an honest dealer, they all look good in the magazine.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeman75 said:


> I get the tree trader and there is a differance in price. I want one thats overcenter and diesel. I would like to buy one that was completly gone through. These places say they go through them but who can you trust. Looking for an honest dealer, they all look good in the magazine.


 
True. Every place I've talked so far will sell them, but not work on them for you afterwards. But they've "gone through it?" Ok. Next.


----------



## treevet

*ALB training*

Just got notification of ALB compliance training by govt. in our area as bug was found bout 20 klicks from me.

Blakes or any of you guys out there got the ALB yet. Getting any td's from it?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Just got notification of ALB compliance training by govt. in our area as bug was found bout 20 klicks from me.
> 
> Blakes or any of you guys out there got the ALB yet. Getting any td's from it?



It's still just north of us as far as I know.

My buddy thought he found an ALB on a job the other weeekend. It turned out to be a white spotted pine sawyer (look alike). A common mistake, I guess.

EAB is getting close too I think. The DEP (I assume it's the DEP) has these purple traps strung up in the trees everywhere to monitor.


----------



## MarquisTree

TreeAce said:


> Prolly a dumb question but...how serious do u think they are about that wieght limit on geckos? Serious enough to say something....or just covering there asz in the EXTREMELY unlikely event of a faliure? I think Geckos look like they would be great but I am a fat asz so IDK. I wiegh 250 in my boxers. Gear up and IDK what I wiegh. ESP if i call for a big saw. I guess if 300 pounds is just to much for em then thats the price I gotta pay (no geckos) for stopping at that darn homemade custard stand. Its perfectly located between my trucks and my house. Chocolate almond is the flavor of the week...hhmmmm sounds pretty good. Does anyone know of a wieght limit for Bashlins?


 
I know most of you would rather take a 12 gauge blast to the face then ask justin anything but... before he came to Marquis he got a pair of titanium (i think they were geckos) gaffs. They were garabage and fell apart completely on him, they ended up giving him a full refund on them.


----------



## treevet

we got eab big time right in my local town. won't be til next year for mass td's tho. alb is less treatable so I see this all becoming similar to a mass storm in devastation. I see lots of planting ops too and ofcourse stumping.

As for the eab treating....everyone and their mother is into it including all the lawn services and exterminators. Also the big money getter is the chem co.s that are charging ridiculous amounts so they can be the big winner in the whole deal while the dumb arbs. collect their money and send it to them.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> I know most of you would rather take a 12 gauge blast to the face then ask justin anything but... before he came to Marquis he got a pair of titanium (i think they were geckos) gaffs. They were garabage and fell apart completely on him, they ended up giving him a full refund on them.


 
I remember that. It was something other than the geckos though.. just can't remember what they were now (been a while).


----------



## Blakesmaster

Haven't seen any ALB or EAB personally. They've had those purple boxes in the ash trees for quite some time though. And, I'm not positive but I think it was a pair of Klein's that fell apart on OD.


----------



## tree MDS

Good luck with that one 101. It's too complicated for my dumbass to explain.

Hey jeff.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/asset.php?fid=183903&uid=33728&d=1310927728 wow how do you show the pics its been a while and this is confusing


 
View attachment 190973
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...bing/190973d1310928497-img-20110711-00014-jpg


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 190974


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Good luck with that one 101. It's too complicated for my dumbass to explain.
> 
> Hey jeff.


 
Hi,


----------



## tree MDS

That's all you got 101? I was hoping for something a little more substantial. Is that one a crane ride?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That's all you got 101? I was hoping for something a little more substantial. Is that one a crane ride?


 
Yea the first is , I dunno know I not much for pics ... sometimes I will snap a few with the phone I actually feel kinda gay to be out snapping away like its our first big tree or something , I don,t carry anything other than my phone


----------



## tree md

I was 240 this time last year... I just weighed in at 200 last week. Trying to get down to 185 (which should not be hard in this heat). I'll tell ya, that makes the climbing easier no matter what kind of spikes I strap on...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> I was 240 this time last year... I just weighed in at 200 last week. Trying to get down to 185 (which should not be hard in this heat). I'll tell ya, that makes the climbing easier no matter what kind of spikes I strap on...


 
my secret is shuttin the pie hole after 6 pm

anybody else got any tips?


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi,


 
aw we fwends again?

(gaydometer surge detected)


----------



## Groundman One

What did I do today? 

It's Sunday.

Cleaned three bathrooms, washed the dishes, vacuumed the house, did my laundry, drank coffee, surfed AS, and slept.


----------



## tree md

I've been getting up and eating a nutri grain bar and or a banana. No lunch most days (been too hot to eat), then a grilled chicken salad or the like. Tocos are good and light. Don't get me wrong, I eat what I want most days for the evening meal, sometimes healthy, sometimes not. If I do eat anything after the evening meal it is light like veggies, fruit or sunflower seeds. Sunflower seeds are a life saver. I've also cut way down on my beer intake. I might drink 2 beers after work maybe 2 or 3 days a week. Not to say that I don't cut loose every now and then but it has been few and far between in the past couple of months.

I really think it is the heat and the work load that has melted the pounds off of me.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> That's all you got 101? I was hoping for something a little more substantial. Is that one a crane ride?


 
look at all that crap hanging there in the way. lol. and his poor little nuts getting all squeezed up in that garbage saddle. lolol. no wonder he doesn't want any pics of the effort, too painful. 

the high tech big money spikes that i got were actually "komets". the hard plastic cracked at the screw in points and the metal cover points fell off. within 2 months of almost everyday use. i think i was just too big for them. i traded that crap in for the t2 spikes and i got the big buck super wraps. light spikes heavy wrap but worth it as i don't have to worry about them falling apart. i ended up spending a little more but am ok with it. well over 270 all suited up.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> Just got notification of ALB compliance training by govt. in our area as bug was found bout 20 klicks from me.
> 
> Blakes or any of you guys out there got the ALB yet. Getting any td's from it?


 
let me know when you get serious with this.....


----------



## tree md

Something else I did was quit eating white bread. I only eat whole grain anymore and will often have a sandwich for supper.

Coffee... I drink tons of coffee. I drink it all day. It's a natural appetite suppressant.


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta get it lettered, but here it is all cleaned up the day we got it back from the boom tech.


 
look at how far you've come in such a short time, man. treespect.


----------



## oldirty

tree md said:


> Something else I did was quit eating white bread. I only eat whole grain anymore and will often have a sandwich for supper.
> 
> Coffee... I drink tons of coffee. I drink it all day. It's a natural appetite suppressant.


 

also a pretty good laxitive..... what up larry, all well?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> look at all that crap hanging there in the way. lol. and his poor little nuts getting all squeezed up in that garbage saddle. lolol. no wonder he doesn't want any pics of the effort, too painful.
> 
> the high tech big money spikes that i got were actually "komets". the hard plastic cracked at the screw in points and the metal cover points fell off. within 2 months of almost everyday use. i think i was just too big for them. i traded that crap in for the t2 spikes and i got the big buck super wraps. light spikes heavy wrap but worth it as i don't have to worry about them falling apart. i ended up spending a little more but am ok with it. well over 270 all suited up.


 
they bout $350. now plus the super wraps (I got them too on my Bashlins) at about plus $140.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> let me know when you get serious with this.....


 
will do. find out more on Thu morn seminar


----------



## oldirty

not the super wraps velcro jammies. the big buck climber pads. 89$ no velcro , they use 2 straps. i'd vouch for them they are very comfortable. i had the super wraps on my aluminum bashlin's and they were nice but i'd say this setup is best for me and i don't see my self getting another combo again for a long ass time. next up is a new saddle......


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> They probably wouldn't fit ace's calves anyway (at least the regular gecko's I have). My buddy dennis tried them and his calves were too big for the fiberglass part. I do love mine though.. I never feel a thing with those on. Awesome real world improvement to my climbing, way more useful than any of that other climbing gadgetry I've tried IMO.


 
you ain't that old school!! get 2 biners and a big dog snap. thats all ya need for the climbing system. i really hope you didn't go back to the closed system taughtline, mds....... ya didn't did ya?


----------



## tree md

Whats up Justin.

I am using the Bashlins with the velcro wraps myself. They are about as comfortable as can be expected for any pair of leg irons a climber is going to have to wear. I had gone a long stretch of doing prunes and didn't have to wear my spikes much. That is until this storm trip. Back to doing mostly removals now. The Bashlins work well enough for me. I might buy a new pair of spikes when I get a wild hair but right now a new saddle is next on my agenda as well as far as climbing gear goes.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> not the super wraps velcro jammies. the big buck climber pads. 89$ no velcro , they use 2 straps. i'd vouch for them they are very comfortable. i had the super wraps on my aluminum bashlin's and they were nice but i'd say this setup is best for me and i don't see my self getting another combo again for a long ass time. next up is a new saddle......


 
Yea save that money there donkey a new saddle will prolly be about 3 checks for you ......Oh and by the way a real climber can climb any way with anything ....And you can see his nuts are squashed in that grainy pic , thats only something a true HOMO would find


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea save that money there donkey a new saddle will prolly be about 3 checks for you ......Oh and by the way a real climber can climb any way with anything ....And you can see his nuts are squashed in that grainy pic , thats only something a true HOMO would find



We pay for the gear our climbers need


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> We pay for the gear our climbers need


 
Are you a partner in that company?


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea save that money there donkey a new saddle will prolly be about 3 checks for you ......Oh and by the way a real climber can climb any way with anything ....And you can see his nuts are squashed in that grainy pic , thats only something a true HOMO would find


 
that wasn't you, fatandstupid?....... look at that ghetto saddle. anyone who climbs for a living can see the comfort level of the climber in a picture. grainy or not. whoever was in that pic clearly is not comfortable and being surrounded by all that chit hanging around him clearly shows the chitshow he is part of. you can tell a lot from a pic, grainy or not.

you putting up pics of other people climbing? ghey.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> that wasn't you, fatandstupid?....... look at that ghetto saddle. anyone who climbs for a living can see the comfort level of the climber in a picture. grainy or not. whoever was in that pic clearly is not comfortable and being surrounded by all that chit hanging around him clearly shows the chitshow he is part of. you can tell a lot from a pic, grainy or not.
> 
> you putting up pics of other people climbing? ghey.


 Prolly almost as ghey as you posing with equipment that you couldn' t even afford to fuel and its hard to take a pic of yourself climbing a tree momo , I can't even believe that you have the balls to even go there


----------



## treevet

‪Michael Buffer: Let's Get Ready To Rumble!! Starrcade 97‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys make me feel normal!!
JeffView attachment 191018


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> Are you a partner in that company?


 
No I am not a partner. I explained in more detail (then i want to get into right now) my role in the company on that other site, but that "moron troll" as you called him deleted it.


----------



## prentice110

Did they just delete wind bags trash talk thread? Bout time.


----------



## prentice110

What do you suppose a rear mount ALOC 62ft on a 99 ford 800 with a 5.9 Cummins with 66k on it is worth? Looks pretty clean, havent called on it yet. Their asking 37000. I think thats a lil high for a 99. What do you guys think? bucket truck


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> you ain't that old school!! get 2 biners and a big dog snap. thats all ya need for the climbing system. i really hope you didn't go back to the closed system taughtline, mds....... ya didn't did ya?



If it aint broke, dont fix it. I'll save the dog snap for Leo bud.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> What do you suppose a rear mount ALOC 62ft on a 99 ford 800 with a 5.9 Cummins with 66k on it is worth? Looks pretty clean, havent called on it yet. Their asking 37000. I think thats a lil high for a 99. What do you guys think? bucket truck


 
Nice truck. Heavy little sucker for a two wheel squeel. I would do some research on that particular boom first though, make sure its a goodn.


----------



## Blakesmaster

prentice110 said:


> What do you suppose a rear mount ALOC 62ft on a 99 ford 800 with a 5.9 Cummins with 66k on it is worth? Looks pretty clean, havent called on it yet. Their asking 37000. I think thats a lil high for a 99. What do you guys think? bucket truck


 
Seems high to me too, but like I said earlier, rearmounts are way more expensive than forestrys. Decent looking truck though, but like mds said, find out as much history as you can on that boom. ALC keeps pretty good records of inspections.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Seems high to me too, but like I said earlier, rearmounts are way more expensive than forestrys. Decent looking truck though, but like mds said, find out as much history as you can on that boom. ALC keeps pretty good records of inspections.


 
ALC is outta biz but that seems a pretty decent price to start with for that 57 (plus 5' for wh) RM picker.

Part of being a good tree co owner is the ability to pick out real good used stuff what ever that entails. Engine, boom, truck, spend some time with it and maybe with a mechanic that is qualified even if you gotta pay him. I have always had a real good eye for used stuff incl. the owner that was taking care of it before I buy it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> ALC is outta biz but that seems a pretty decent price to start with for that 57 (plus 5' for wh) RM picker.


 

Think we had this discussion already. lol Talked to a guy at there shop a few months back when I was researching an ALC boom. They were just being bought out by another company and filing for bankruptcy was part of the sale agreement. As far as he knew at that time they would still be retaining the same employees for the most part and working out of the same shop. Only way to find out for sure if that's changed is to call 'em up which I strongly suggest Prentice do if he's seriously considering the purchase.


----------



## tree md

Woke up at 6 AM and stared at the ceiling for awhile... Tried to sleep in but it was a no go... I have nothing scheduled for two weeks. I'm off to Atlanta for a week or so... Somewhat of a vacation. It's weird not having anything to do on a Monday morning. I feel like I should be doing something...


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Woke up at 6 AM and stared at the ceiling for awhile... Tried to sleep in but it was a no go... I have nothing scheduled for two weeks. I'm off to Atlanta for a week or so... Somewhat of a vacation. It's weird not having anything to do on a Monday morning. I feel like I should be doing something...


 
Yeah! I ain't going out there to work either! Maybe when it gets a little hotter. I have work but I went to the gime right after I dropped my kid off at school. I should have been going there all along cause the women in there are crazy.
I don't know how a guy is supposed to work out in there with all that ass stuffed into lycra and bending and dipping and jeez, I had to get out, my mind was getting all steamed up. I have to say that one squating the big plates made me a little nervous.
Listen, I am 40, married but don't wear a ring. That ring is the first thing those carnivores in there look for. Same with me! Ha! ####!


----------



## lxt

prentice110 said:


> Did they just delete wind bags trash talk thread? Bout time.


 

Yeah, I hope everyone got to read my responses!! I go on a recouperative vacation & come back to read BS & Lies, I actually felt bad in the fact I thought I said something outta line & felt the need to apologize......btw... I apoligized to you prentice!!

Well...............I actually printed out some of that "bash" thread.....!!! the competition & bidding is just so wonderful in ole pittsburgh.......! nice to be back home & doing fairly well!!



Be safe & stay Healthy..................

LXT....................


----------



## no tree to big

prentice110 said:


> What do you suppose a rear mount ALOC 62ft on a 99 ford 800 with a 5.9 Cummins with 66k on it is worth? Looks pretty clean, havent called on it yet. Their asking 37000. I think thats a lil high for a 99. What do you guys think? bucket truck



I will say one thing that company(dawson's) keeps there trucks well kept all there s**t looks spit shined daily I wouldn't forsee any problems with a truck bought from them, there pretty big around these parts down south of you, matt.


----------



## TreeAce

I sat down...yes...sat down, and listened to In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida....most relaxing 17:02 minutes I have had in a while.......groovy man


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> I will say one thing that company(dawson's) keeps there trucks well kept all there s**t looks spit shined daily I wouldn't forsee any problems with a truck bought from them, there pretty big around these parts down south of you, matt.


 
they got a website? I love to look at equipment. Don't need anything tho;.


----------



## prentice110

no tree to big said:


> I will say one thing that company(dawson's) keeps there trucks well kept all there s**t looks spit shined daily I wouldn't forsee any problems with a truck bought from them, there pretty big around these parts down south of you, matt.


 
I was gonna ask you about em, figured they were your nieghbors.


----------



## treeman75

Looks like a sweet truck! Im having a real hard time decideing between a forestry package or rearmount. If I found something I really loved I could go low 30's. Why are rear mounts more money?


----------



## tree md

LMAO at Prentice's new sig... hehehe.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Looks like a sweet truck! Im having a real hard time decideing between a forestry package or rearmount. If I found something I really loved I could go low 30's. Why are rear mounts more money?


 
Much (much) more desirable for a real treeman. Forestry pkgs are essentially for line clearance crews.


----------



## treeman75

Im looking for the best set up. I would have my chipper&chipper truck and the bucket could pull the dump trailer and mini. That would only require two drivers and I could unload the mini then unhook the trailer if need be. Or load the mini on the bed of the bucket if there's room. Just thinking of getting the equipment to the job site with the least amount of trucks. What do you guys think is the best set up


----------



## the Aerialist

*I got to read it lxt...*



lxt said:


> Yeah, I hope everyone got to read my responses!! I go on a recouperative vacation & come back to read BS & Lies, I actually felt bad in the fact I thought I said something outta line & felt the need to apologize ... I actually printed out some of that "bash" thread.....!!! the competition & bidding is just so wonderful in ole pittsburgh.......! nice to be back home & doing fairly well!!...



It was the right thing for the management here to delete the thread, I had hoped it would cut down the trash talk in this thread, among others, but it just added more, a lot of it mine. Sorry to hear of you illness lxt, and I never knew you are ex-law enforcement. I have the greatest respect for police officers, their job is more dangerous than ours.

I'm going to try something different. If, you or anyone else, wants to trash talk about me or with me take it to a PM. I'll respond in kind to those that I find interesting and worthy of a response. I will no longer respond to anything like that in the open forum.

A customer asked me if I was interested in doing some landscaping work for him. He had just paid me $1000 for the two cut dead tree I dropped for him. It took about 15 minutes to drop. He came out to watch, but my guys were already cutting it up when he got there. I told him that I didn't do landscaping but that my ground crew could do it for him as side work, so he should talk to them.

Giving JohnBoy a chance to step up and deal with a customer was my plan. He ended up bidding $500 to trim several various shrubs and one Chinese maple (_which I trimmed_) as well as spread mulch that the customer had delivered, plus prepare and plant a small plot of land for grass seeding. So I went to my Stihl dealer and bought a gas trimmer, an edger attachment for my pole saw and a big lopper. all in all I spent well over $500 to do a $500 job. John boy hired his 300 lb 6'5" buddy Denny as labor and yesterday in the 90 degree heat they went at it. 

Even with the tractor to cultivate the plot for grass (_using the stump grinder attachment_) and to deliver the mulch around the yard it was way more labor intensive than either of us thought it would be. Even with my help they couldn't get it done yesterday so today was day two. My own day was running around doing evaluations so I left JohnBoy to finish the job. He used up all the mulch that the customer had delivered to his driveway (_supposedly 14 yards_) and the customer now has to order more. That means a third day on a $500 job.

I'm taking it in the shorts on this one, but the neighbor (_who I did tree work for_) wants us to do his yard, and the customer has a friend who wants us to do his yard, so there is landscape work out there for JohnBoy. I want to give him another option to tree work because climbing is so dangerous. The family would really be tee'd off at me if he got hurt working with me. Debi broke her ankle in our motorcycle wreck a year and a half ago and they still haven't forgiven me for that one.

Personally I'm going to stick with trees, but offering landscape services will be another profit center, once i can figure out how to make a profit at it.


----------



## treeman75

Hey treevet you ever load your mini on you bucket?


----------



## flushcut

Let me see what did I do.... Hummmm... I went to go help out Treeslayer in IL because good help is hard to come by down there. I should be down there all this week so it should be fun. So, watch out flatlanders this cheesehead is packing saws.


----------



## treeman75

118 today with heat index, tomarrow the same. We are pulling up to tomarrows job at 630-7 and be done by 1.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Also today ...*

What follows is my email conversation with a customer today. you have to read it from the bottom up for it to make sense (it's a cut and paste from my email) The point is that another bidder couldn't get his stumper up the rather seep back yard to get to the stump and I can with my Steiner. I still don't know if Rachel is going to go for the extra $300 but it shows a competitive advantage the the Steiner gives me over conventional stumpers. Enjoy:


_Rachel ~

I can grind the stump but that is $300 extra. My price quote was with the stump left. I have a very specialized tractor with a stump grinder attached that can climb up your backyard hill to the Cherry tree and take it out. Here is a video of the tractor grinding out a big stump:

‪Stump Cutter‬&rlm; - YouTube

This weekend is a possibility, but the weather controls a difficult removal like yours. I'll be in touch as is draws nearer. Let me know your decision about having me grind out the stump.

~ Doug



On Jul 18, 2011, at 5:35 PM, Rachel |****l wrote:

HI Doug, I have just one question. The other guy we talked to said he
wouldn't be able to grind the stump because he wouldn't be able to get
the stump grinder up onto the hill. Is this true? Do you recommend
just leaving the stump?

thanks,
Rachel


On Mon, Jul 18, 2011 at 11:35 AM, |Aerial Arborist| wrote:
Rachel ~
Thanks for the work! I'd like to suggest that you rent a splitter for the
day we do the work, I'll have my men set it up for you and show you how to
use it. You'll have a much better idea of what it will take to turn your
Cherry tree into firewood and make an informed decision as to how much you
would like to keep and how much you would like me to haul away.
I can schedule you for weekend work if that would best suit you. Thanks
again for the work, I know it represents a vote of confidence in my skill
and ability to safely take down your tree. I will not disappoint.
~ Doug


On Jul 18, 2011, at 10:14 AM, Rachel |****| wrote:

Hi Doug,
Thank you for coming out to look at our tree on such short notice. We are
interested in having you cut down the tree and haul most of it away. We will
be joining Angie's List, so I understand our total would be $1600 cash.
When are you available to come out and start work? You mentioned it may take
more than one day. Most days are good for us, except this Thursday and
Friday when we will have a houseguest.
thank you,
Rachel
_


Rachael and her fat soft husband think they are going to get their $1600 back by turning their big Cherry tree into cord wood. I'm giving him an opportunity to give it a try, but I think the experience will be a bit much for him and I'll be taking most of it home ~ to turn into cordwood. Whadya think, will the homeowner decide to keep it for splitting or cave in and have me haul it out?


----------



## prentice110

treeman75 said:


> . Why are rear mounts more money?


 no idea, but I do know that the extra out riggers add on some dough.


treevet said:


> Much (much) more desirable for a real treeman. Forestry pkgs are essentially for line clearance crews.


 True, but Im leaning toward a forestry unit for those smaller quickie easy money jobs I can do myself. 


treeman75 said:


> Im looking for the best set up.---. Just thinking of getting the equipment to the job site with the least amount of trucks. What do you guys think is the best set up


 Thats why my new chip truck, which I'm finally picking up tomorrow, has space between the cab and box for my mini. I didnt steal the idea from Arborpro, I just didnt build first. 


flushcut said:


> Let me see what did I do.... Hummmm... I went to go help out Treeslayer in IL because good help is hard to come by down there. I should be down there all this week so it should be fun. So, watch out flatlanders this cheesehead is packing saws.


 
You better stop by and say hi. I wont be rolling out till 10 at the earliest, cuz I gotta get plates and insurance on the new guy. After that we'll prolly go till dark, got piles all over, and people callin .


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> Thats why my new chip truck, which I'm finally picking up tomorrow, has space between the cab and box for my mini. I didnt steal the idea from Arborpro, I just didnt build first.


 
Nice. I'll steal that idea and have no shame...lol.


----------



## prentice110

Bigus Termitius said:


> Nice. I'll steal that idea and have no shame...lol.


 
I had that idea years ago. Just couldnt find the right truck for the $ I wanted to spend. Im always looking for ways to save a buck, ESPECIALLY when it comes to fuel costs. Im cheap as hell. Last year I was looking at Aspluhnd trucks, measuring the man cabs. I knew it would work, I just didnt want a gasser. Those things get such bad milage. One co I know has one, and they go thru a tank and a half a day! Thats a lotta gas for such a small bed.---PS, congrats on you 1000th post Biggy!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

All goes well and I'll be picking up a stumper tomorrow in Cincinnati from treevet. That should be fun.

I laid low with the family and grandparents today in the AC at my dad's. I pulled a shop shift during the early morning hours. They fly out tomorrow for phoenix from indy....hope they can land when they get there. This may be their last trip home as they are getting too old to travel so we made it worth it.


----------



## mic687

Storm came through today with some heavy straight line winds I lost 3 quaking aspens no big loss and no damage. As I was driving by my neighbor's I saw he lost about a third of a chinese elm so I stopped and he said take it all down and he would clean it up, two hours work and I was done another neighbor has given me a large maple to do that one lead came out of and hit his deck so a pretty good day. I did stop by another blow down a large white pine that was on a roof a local builder was already cutting the tree and as I watched he says to his guy did you put oil in that saw the guy replies so there wasn't none and the builder replies well there must be oil in it or the chain wouldn't turn WTH? hacks at there best.


----------



## prentice110

Bigus Termitius said:


> All goes well and I'll be picking up a stumper tomorrow in Cincinnati from treevet. That should be fun.


 
I was wondering if you were gonna get it. Was contemplating getting it myself. My mini has a lil trouble on hills pulling the 665. Did you know that you can pull apart the axles on those 630's, turn em around to go thru smaller gates? Check to see if there rusted in, and beat him up on the price if they are(JK--LOL!!!) I bet you could take that thing dang near anywhere with a mini. If you get stuck, just push/pull it out with the tounge.


----------



## jefflovstrom

flushcut said:


> Let me see what did I do.... Hummmm... I went to go help out Treeslayer in IL because good help is hard to come by down there. I should be down there all this week so it should be fun. So, watch out flatlanders this cheesehead is packing saws.


 
Tell him to Poke me! Goob!
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

So you're giving them a discount to join Angies List and give you a good review and make them pay cash too. Good job, maybe her fat soft husband would like to read this along with Angie herself? Oh yeah and Uncle S!







Aerial Arborist said:


> What follows is my email conversation with a customer today. you have to read it from the bottom up for it to make sense (it's a cut and paste from my email) The point is that another bidder couldn't get his stumper up the rather seep back yard to get to the stump and I can with my Steiner. I still don't know if Rachel is going to go for the extra $300 but it shows a competitive advantage the the Steiner gives me over conventional stumpers. Enjoy:
> 
> 
> _Rachel ~
> 
> I can grind the stump but that is $300 extra. My price quote was with the stump left. I have a very specialized tractor with a stump grinder attached that can climb up your backyard hill to the Cherry tree and take it out. Here is a video of the tractor grinding out a big stump:
> 
> ‪Stump Cutter‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> This weekend is a possibility, but the weather controls a difficult removal like yours. I'll be in touch as is draws nearer. Let me know your decision about having me grind out the stump.
> 
> ~ Doug
> 
> 
> 
> On Jul 18, 2011, at 5:35 PM, Rachel |****l wrote:
> 
> HI Doug, I have just one question. The other guy we talked to said he
> wouldn't be able to grind the stump because he wouldn't be able to get
> the stump grinder up onto the hill. Is this true? Do you recommend
> just leaving the stump?
> 
> thanks,
> Rachel
> 
> 
> On Mon, Jul 18, 2011 at 11:35 AM, |Aerial Arborist| wrote:
> Rachel ~
> Thanks for the work! I'd like to suggest that you rent a splitter for the
> day we do the work, I'll have my men set it up for you and show you how to
> use it. You'll have a much better idea of what it will take to turn your
> Cherry tree into firewood and make an informed decision as to how much you
> would like to keep and how much you would like me to haul away.
> I can schedule you for weekend work if that would best suit you. Thanks
> again for the work, I know it represents a vote of confidence in my skill
> and ability to safely take down your tree. I will not disappoint.
> ~ Doug
> 
> 
> On Jul 18, 2011, at 10:14 AM, Rachel |****| wrote:
> 
> Hi Doug,
> Thank you for coming out to look at our tree on such short notice. We are
> interested in having you cut down the tree and haul most of it away. We will
> be joining Angie's List, so I understand our total would be $1600 cash.
> When are you available to come out and start work? You mentioned it may take
> more than one day. Most days are good for us, except this Thursday and
> Friday when we will have a houseguest.
> thank you,
> Rachel
> _
> 
> 
> Rachael and her fat soft husband think they are going to get their $1600 back by turning their big Cherry tree into cord wood. I'm giving him an opportunity to give it a try, but I think the experience will be a bit much for him and I'll be taking most of it home ~ to turn into cordwood. Whadya think, will the homeowner decide to keep it for splitting or cave in and have me haul it out?


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> LMAO at Prentice's new sig... hehehe.



Lol. Yeah, I found the vodka to be a bit too tasty myself. Used to go through 'handles' of smirnoff back in the day though! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut

Prentice I'll do my best I am comming down with my pard so I am not sure what's going to happen today but I'll give you a shout during lunch or something. I know we are hitting it hard in the AM but the afternoon looks open.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Im looking for the best set up. I would have my chipper&chipper truck and the bucket could pull the dump trailer and mini. That would only require two drivers and I could unload the mini then unhook the trailer if need be. Or load the mini on the bed of the bucket if there's room. Just thinking of getting the equipment to the job site with the least amount of trucks. What do you guys think is the best set up


 
That is a great set up but I always think of loading the mini the easiest and lowest way. Onto a bucket truck or even a dump trailer is a bit of an incline esp the bucket. I prefer to load onto a tilt trailer or one with a drop gate. But if you are travelling long distances and have limited drivers like I do...you got the right set up in mind.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Eatin Ain't Cheatin!*



Toddppm said:


> So you're giving them a discount to join Angies List and give you a good review and make them pay cash too. Good job, maybe her fat soft husband would like to read this along with Angie herself? Oh yeah and Uncle S!



I give all potential customers a chance to take advantage of my 20% A-List discount (up to $200) because it is only fair to let them know it is available. I have no control over what they write, they could trash me if they wanted to, it's up to them. Calling her husband soft and fat would probably insult him, but he knows it's true so I don't think he'd try to beat me up for it.

Cash is the cheapest option for my work. I also take checks or credit cards (with a 10% service fee). I'm doing the paperless office thing and reducing the paperwork will save a tree. I don't have accounts receivable and don't want to have to chase people down for money. I pay my taxes and follow the rules as our great President Bill Clinton once said, another great quote from him is "eatin ain't cheaten" or something like that. I really wanted Hillary to be President so that Bill would be the First Lady. But let's not get into politics.

Here's one of my latest A-List reviews:







You guys are always in the attack mode with me. Afraid of someone offering better quality work at affordable prices? Do I need to post my tax returns for the last few years? I'm ready for an IRS audit because I have always paid my taxes on all the work I do. The $600 price may seem low for the work Karen outlined, but it was all tiny, trivial stuff. The "removal" was a tiny dead pine in her yard maybe 10 ft tall. My groundy took care of that while I lightly trimmed her tree. Noticed I refused to do a major trim and shaping of her little decorative Crab Apple until it goes dormant. She's going have me come back this Winter to do that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

121 today w/heat index. WHAAAAAAT! We are gonna stay in, work at the shop till lunch, then gonna getem outa here. I swear, if I could get 1 week with out rain or massive heat, it would be nice. I went out yesterday to prune a maple, was soaked thru at 9am! I would wipe my glasses clear, put em back on and they would instantly fog right back up! Not to mention the faucet that was attached to my forehead!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Aerial Arborist said:


> I give all potential customers a chance to take advantage of my 20% A-List discount (up to $200) because it is only fair to let them know it is available. I have no control over what they write, they could trash me if they wanted to, it's up to them. Calling her husband soft and fat would probably insult him, but he knows it's true so I don't think he'd try to beat me up for it.
> 
> Cash is the cheapest option for my work. I also take checks or credit cards (with a 10% service fee). I'm doing the paperless office thing and reducing the paperwork will save a tree. I don't have accounts receivable and don't want to have to chase people down for money. I pay my taxes and follow the rules as our great President Bill Clinton once said, another great quote from him is "eatin ain't cheaten" or something like that. I really wanted Hillary to be President so that Bill would be the First Lady. But let's not get into politics.
> 
> Here's one of my latest A-List reviews:


 
WOW, Bribing to get a good review, why am I not surprised. Using Bill Clinton as a mentor sums it up.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Not the sharpest crayon in the pack...*



sgreanbeans said:


> WOW, Bribing to get a good review, why am I not surprised. Using Bill Clinton as a mentor sums it up.



No "bribe" involved, just making my customers aware of the discount I give to A-List customers. It's a good business procedure because it make them aware of the discount I offer to A-List customers. It would be unethical not to mention it to them. Again for you cretins who don't get it. I HAVE NO CONTROL OVER WHAT THE CUSTOMER WRITES IN THE REVIEW. THEY GET THE DISCOUNT BEFORE I READ THE REVIEW. 

If your friend is the "Point of the Spear" you are the other end of it. Not sharp enough to understand how Angie's List reviews work. As for Bill Clinton, I'm sure your spear guy would salute and follow his orders when he was Commander in Chief of this great Country. It is the land of opportunity and free enterprise, deal with it..


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> No "bribe" involved, just making my customers aware of the discount I give to A-List customers. It's a good business procedure because it make them aware of the discount I offer to A-List customers. It would be unethical not to mention it to them. Again for you cretins who don't get it. I HAVE NO CONTROL OVER WHAT THE CUSTOMER WRITES IN THE REVIEW. THEY GET THE DISCOUNT BEFORE I READ THE REVIEW.
> 
> If your friend is the "Point of the Spear" you are the other end of it. Not sharp enough to understand how Angie's List reviews work. As for Bill Clinton, I'm sure your spear guy would salute and follow his orders when he was Commander in Chief of this great Country. It is the land of opportunity and free enterprise, deal with it..


 
Nice while that other thread was running. Kept the garbage outta here.

:notrolls2:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Your Business Reputation is very Important, cultivate and nurture it...*






Less than 5% of contractors on Angie's List get one of these. To compete with me you will need to up your game boys. Try improving the level of service and the quality of your work rather than #####ing about me eating your lunch by offering better service, not better prices. I beat out many competitors with lower prices than I offer because of the quality of my work and the reputation I have carefully crafted over the years. 

Some of you are most likely more skilled at climbing than I am and I would like to learn from you how to climb more safely and efficiently. You all could learn some things from me though on how to develop a reputation for quality work by not tearing up their lawns and being responsive to their needs and wants. Dropping trow and taking a dump in the back of your truck is not how to do it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*PM me if you have a problem ...*



treevet said:


> Nice while that other thread was running. Kept the garbage outta here...



The garbage is still here, my departure won't change that. I'm still here only because many of you have made an effort to chase me away from your little insignificant clique. Without that I would have been out of here long ago. I'm not a quitter and although I have a very low opinion of most of you (with some notable exceptions) it's your collective nastyness that keeps me coming back. One day I will tire of this circle jerk of low class failures, and you won't have the Aerial Arborist to kick around any more. (another great President said that) It will be your loss, not mine.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Nice while that other thread was running. Kept the garbage outta here.
> 
> :notrolls2:


 
My bad TV, I stirred it up. Just gonna Ignore him. 
But I will leave this

I can ride my bike with no handle bars


----------



## Bigus Termitius

prentice110 said:


> I was wondering if you were gonna get it. Was contemplating getting it myself. My mini has a lil trouble on hills pulling the 665. Did you know that you can pull apart the axles on those 630's, turn em around to go thru smaller gates? Check to see if there rusted in, and beat him up on the price if they are(JK--LOL!!!) I bet you could take that thing dang near anywhere with a mini. If you get stuck, just push/pull it out with the tounge.


 

Well, if I ever sell it, you know it's just down the street a couple of hours.

That 665 is a beast, I'll bet the mini struggles some with it. I still want a bigun, but the 630 looks like it will work just fine and the first thing I thought about was using a mini to spot it in tight areas. I'm looking to have a mini by summers end. Likely a dingo.

I knew about the axles, not too many gates in this area though, but I'll try and get them apart if they are stuck, might not be able to. No biggie.


----------



## the Aerialist

*By all means feel free to ignore me if you can't add to the discussion...*



sgreanbeans said:


> My bad TV, I stirred it up. Just gonna Ignore him.
> But I will leave this
> 
> I can ride my bike with no handle bars



I can ride my bike on water:






looks photoshopped though, now that I look at the front wheel closely... It would take some ball s to try it though, anyone want to go first?


----------



## Tree Pig

Aerial Arborist said:


> I can ride my bike on water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks photoshopped though, now that I look at the front wheel closely... It would take some ball s to try it though, anyone want to go first?


 
wow and I thought you were going to tell some story how that was you and that it was a secret government test bike.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Back in the day ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> wow and I thought you were going to tell some story how that was you and that it was a secret government test bike.



Nah, my specialty was secret things that flew through the air. Marana Arizona, 1970. Evergreen was developing remotely controlled beechcraft airplanes that led to the killer drones we have now. I was there. you can't imagine how disconcerting it is to sit there and let "George" do it. it was rather primitive back then. Had to bail out once.

Name this plane and guess where the photo was taken. I will confirm or deny nothing on this one however.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Anybody climb on Gecko's? They on sale at Sherrill again and thought bout either the aluminum or the titanium. Look like they might get stuck in the wood tho.:msp_confused:


 
I climb with mine they are adequate for myself but I thought everyone knew to wax their spurs lol


----------



## the Aerialist

ropensaddle said:


> I climb with mine they are adequate for myself but I thought everyone knew to wax their spurs lol



Ben has a pair of those and they looked really slick. maybe he will let me try them when he comes to work with me again. How do you like your's rope? And waxing spurs! Why didn't I ever think of that? Thanks rope you made my day... lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> Ben has a pair of those and they looked really slick. maybe he will let me try them when he comes to work with me again. How do you like your's rope?


 
I like them but everything has its issues and one size never really fits all. Im under the 200 lb mark so they work fine for me. I am going to get the aluminum pads for my kliens too and put pole gafs on them for hardwood.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Anybody take advantage of the stock tip I gave in that closed thread?*






Up nearly $20 a share since I gave that advice, with a nice bump exactly when i called it. Made a tidy sum there, anybody else take advantage of me there? 

Well the rain has stopped here in Pittsburgh now so I have work today. You guys enjoy each other's company here while I go make some money. bye for now, but "_I'll be back_" * (_quote from the great governor of California_)

EDIT : Don't do it now as there will be a slide later today. Buy on the rumor, sell on the news sort of thing. You can still profit on the downside if you like to gamble with options ~ like me...


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> I like them but everything has its issues and one size never really fits all. Im under the 200 lb mark so they work fine for me. I am going to get the aluminum pads for my kliens too and put pole gafs on them for hardwood.


 
Hey Rope have you used the aluminums on the Kleins? I was thinking about trying them too.


----------



## tree md

I have used the aluminum pads (we called them cups) on Klein spurs before. They worked just fine and were pretty comfy... As comfy as a pair of leg irons can be anyway.


----------



## prentice110

AA, FYI, there an off the topic forum here. Learn to post your nonsense there. This is for tree talk here, not stock tips, or plane BS.:bang: Chip trux still not done:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Toddppm

treevet said:


> Nice while that other thread was running. Kept the garbage outta here.
> 
> :notrolls2:


 
My fault. That was too much to pass up. I'll try not to be troll bait anymore


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just came back from some bids to change, OH MY GOD IT IS HOT! Walking around in yards and I am soaked. I am being a wimp, go do a couple, come back in, chill for bit, back out I go. Watched the weather 119 now! That is with the index, but if thats what it feels, then thats what it be! 
I better help with the laundry!


----------



## Slvrmple72

freakin flooded basement!!!:bang:


----------



## Grace Tree

Slvrmple72 said:


> freakin flooded basement!!!:bang:


Sorry about that. Hope it was mostly storm water and not sewage. We got 2.33" up here. I think you got more or got it quicker. I see that Akron Canton airport was closed because of basement flooding.
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

Signed the check for this little truck today. '04 1 ton diesel. Will be replacing our current 1 ton and our ranger estimate truck.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Well, if I ever sell it, you know it's just down the street a couple of hours.
> 
> That 665 is a beast, I'll bet the mini struggles some with it. I still want a bigun, but the 630 looks like it will work just fine and the first thing I thought about was using a mini to spot it in tight areas. I'm looking to have a mini by summers end. Likely a dingo.
> 
> I knew about the axles, not too many gates in this area though, but I'll try and get them apart if they are stuck, might not be able to. No biggie.


 
Ryan (Biggie) just left with the 630a. We boomed it on his pickup with the crane.

Nice guy and his dad too.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> wow and I thought you were going to tell some story how that was you and that it was a secret government test bike.


 
Its not a Steiner so he wouldn't waste his money on it.......


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Signed the check for this little truck today. '04 1 ton diesel. Will be replacing our current 1 ton and our ranger estimate truck.


 
dump insert?


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> dump insert?


 
yup. I got one on a dodge 3500 dually what a waste. They have trouble pushing there own weight.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> dump insert?


 
Yup. Not that I needed it as I could've scabbed the one off the old one ton but it already had it so if nothing else I can get a better number for the '96. Anyone want to buy a '96 Ford F350 w/ a 460, EZdumper and Western plow?


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> yup. I got one on a dodge 3500 dually what a waste. They have trouble pushing there own weight.


 
Might want to try replacing the pump or fixing it. My current one has dumped many loads of chips, mulch, wood and topsoil w/out issue. As will this one, as I'm sure, TV's has. Get real. They're a great tool for a pickup.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Ryan (Biggie) just left with the 630a. We boomed it on his pickup with the crane.
> 
> Nice guy and his dad too.


 
How long of a trip was he making? Why not just pull it home? You didn't spring for some decent tires on that old unit for the guy Dave? Shame shame....


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> yup. I got one on a dodge 3500 dually what a waste. They have trouble pushing there own weight.


 
Yea theres a problem there I had one on my chevy dually and we would load that truck til the tires touch and that insert would push it right up , we would burn some selenoids from time to time but thats about it , you can change the motor and go bigger on most pumps or check the filter and draw line sometimes they get jammed with debris and such


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Might want to try replacing the pump or fixing it. My current one has dumped many loads of chips, mulch, wood and topsoil w/out issue. As will this one, as I'm sure, TV's has. Get real. They're a great tool for a pickup.


 
Thanks B.M. I'll check the pump out and be sure to get real while i'm at it. My experience with inserts, they dont push much weight and are better suited for landscapers grass clippings.


----------



## treeclimber101

I just hope thats no a 6 liter blakes I've seen horrible things from those engines ....


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I just hope thats no a 6 liter blakes I've seen horrible things from those engines ....


 

It is, and I was leery of it at first. Those engines are hit and miss from what I'd read. I had my diesel guy check it out and it wasn't exhibiting any of the warning signs. From what he explained to me, the egr in those trucks is the whole problem. It gets plugged up and forces the turbo to work harder potentially locking that into the fixed full boost setting which will in turn blow the head gasket or something like that. This one still had the factory egr but that will be replaced to a less constrictive version shortly which should eliminate any of the issues the 6.0's are known for.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Thanks B.M. I'll check the pump out and be sure to get real while i'm at it. My experience with inserts, they dont push much weight and are better suited for landscapers grass clippings.


 
I suggest you get more experience then, ya know...before spouting off like a retard.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Yup. Not that I needed it as I could've scabbed the one off the old one ton but it already had it so if nothing else I can get a better number for the '96. Anyone want to buy a '96 Ford F350 w/ a 460, EZdumper and Western plow?


 
Take a torch to it and cut it to a six footer and ill buy the ez dump off yeah.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Take a torch to it and cut it to a six footer and ill buy the ez dump off yeah.


 
Yeah...um...no. lol It's going as a whole package deal. It's a fairly solid truck I'm just sick of the 8 miles a gallon it gets.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> I suggest you get more experience then, ya know...before spouting off like a retard.


 
BM, Glad this forum gives you a chance to throw out insults. I'm sure its a self esteem crusher pulling out that step ladder to climb into that new pick up of yours. I got a ez dumper and they are to weak for tree work for my liking. Glad to see you replaced that beater of a truck and those landscaper inserts are working out for ya.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> yup. I got one on a dodge 3500 dually what a waste. They have trouble pushing there own weight.


 
mine pushes 7200 lbs. more than you'd ever put on there. You must have a cheapo. Mine is a Truckcraft aluminum.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> BM, Glad this forum gives you a chance to throw out insults. I'm sure its a self esteem crusher pulling out that step ladder to climb into that new pick up of yours. I got a ez dumper and they are to weak for tree work for my liking. Glad to see you replaced that beater of a truck and those landscaper inserts are working out for ya.



Thanks. The nice thing about having 4 dump trucks is they don't all have to be big. Let me know when you plan on upgrading your little one ton to real truck and I'll guide you through the ins and outs.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> How long of a trip was he making? Why not just pull it home? You didn't spring for some decent tires on that old unit for the guy Dave? Shame shame....


 
tires were fine as was the spare. just obviously easier than towing out of Ohio, completely thru Indiana and into Illinois with just a few hours of daylight left. It was there choice ofcourse tho. Fit perfect in the bed.

Wish I coulda showed them the town and took em out for a nice meal, but it was late so I just bought em supper while they were on the road. I/we, me and Kyle were filthy and lsoaking wet from sweat from work too.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. The nice thing about having 4 dump trucks is they don't all have to be big. Let me know when you plan on upgrading your little one ton to real truck and I'll guide you through the ins and outs.


 
Ouchy....that's gotta leave a mark.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> tires were fine as was the spare. just obviously easier than towing out of Ohio, completely thru Indiana and into Illinois with just a few hours of daylight left. It was there choice ofcourse tho. Fit perfect in the bed.
> 
> Wish I coulda showed them the town and took em out for a nice meal, but it was late so I just bought em supper while they were on the road. I/we, me and Kyle were filthy and lsoaking wet from sweat from work too.


 
I see. That's a bit of a long haul for a 630. I don't like to pull mine over 55 mph for the most part. They're a good machine. Set it up with greenteeth and keep them sharp and they'll keep chewin'. Couldn't be happier with my 630B, has ground stumps twice it's size and made it's money back countless times.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> Ouchy....that's gotta leave a mark.


 
Not so much. If a few jack off's 3,000 miles away hurt my feelings I sure wouldn't be doing tree work. Glad you guys got some old equipment as you should, you do tree work all day and then come home and type about it all night. I'll stick to banging chicks, B.C. skiing and working as a whitewater raft guide in my free time, not my 3,236 useless post.


----------



## Jumper

More framing houses for Habitat. Two job interviews tomorrow.


----------



## 046

yikes... not the infamous 6.0 Ford Diesel ...
Viewing a thread - Ford 6.0 Diesel Problem

6.0 diesel powerstroke problems - Diesel Forum - TheDieselStop.com

2005 6.0l lossing coolant and coolant tank stained? - Ford Powerstroke Diesel Forum



Blakesmaster said:


> Signed the check for this little truck today. '04 1 ton diesel. Will be replacing our current 1 ton and our ranger estimate truck.


 


treeclimber101 said:


> I just hope thats no a 6 liter blakes I've seen horrible things from those engines ....


 


Blakesmaster said:


> It is, and I was leery of it at first. Those engines are hit and miss from what I'd read. I had my diesel guy check it out and it wasn't exhibiting any of the warning signs. From what he explained to me, the egr in those trucks is the whole problem. It gets plugged up and forces the turbo to work harder potentially locking that into the fixed full boost setting which will in turn blow the head gasket or something like that. This one still had the factory egr but that will be replaced to a less constrictive version shortly which should eliminate any of the issues the 6.0's are known for.


 


Blakesmaster said:


> I suggest you get more experience then, ya know...before spouting off like a retard.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I am working a deal right now, trying to turn my blown 06 into a 2012 F-350 XL Commercial w the diesel, ordering from the factory, 44810 for truck, 5350 for blade, forest green, with the black trim. We will see, the dealership does not know the engine is blown yet! Getting them to give me numbers on the whole deal independently, that way I know they are not inflating anything. Then I will let them know, and dangle the check for the new one in front of them when I tell them, It should book out way higher than I owe, so it should make it easy for them to swallow!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I am working a deal right now, trying to turn my blown 06 into a 2012 F-350 XL Commercial w the diesel, ordering from the factory, 44810 for truck, 5350 for blade, forest green, with the black trim. We will see, the dealership does not know the engine is blown yet! Getting them to give me numbers on the whole deal independently, that way I know they are not inflating anything. Then I will let them know, and dangle the check for the new one in front of them when I tell them, It should book out way higher than I owe, so it should make it easy for them to swallow!


 
Friend of mine just bought a 1 ton Silverado with no money down and 6 years with no interest and

He got a real truck (Chev) umpkin2:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Friend of mine just bought a 1 ton Silverado with no money down and 6 years with no interest and
> 
> He got a real truck (Chev) umpkin2:



My brother runs the bowtie- when I moved back from cali, he came out to help, he pulled my little car on a dolly as i pulled a 34' enclosed full of my stuff, going thru the Rockies, his duramax couldn't handle the grade, i passed him with ten times the load like he was going backwards! That was with my 04 250 w/ 7.3:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Day 2 on a 2 day dismantle of a large Norfolk Pine. We got the green off yesterday so today was a blocking mission. Jeez talk about heavy wood, I broke out the 3120xp in frustration as the 44 kept jamming up, the bombing mission went pretty quick then, although there is never a good time to climb with that beast. Carried a few tonnes of wood out.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I see. That's a bit of a long haul for a 630. I don't like to pull mine over 55 mph for the most part. They're a good machine. Set it up with greenteeth and keep them sharp and they'll keep chewin'. Couldn't be happier with my 630B, has ground stumps twice it's size and made it's money back countless times.


 
it is a great stumper and I have seen a number of companies run them as their only stumper.

But we are making mass moneys with my new Dingo mini tracked stumper. Yesterday in a 34" gate and next td on property with stump in a foundation flower and perrenial bed. Every where we go people are just amazed by it. First job the woman ho tried to explain it to her husband on phone and couldn't and finally came out and took pictures of it. Husband works on a huge property in the wealthiest town in the area (or any area for that matter) that we have a huge bid pending on. 

Great system for routine jobs now. Son drives the pickup with the Dingo and Dingo stumper on the one ton Silverado with the Truckcraft insert. I drive the bucket or crane and Kyle drives the Mack chiptruck and bc2000 chipper. We knock the tree, load the big wood over the side into the Truckcraft dumper with the Dingo and chip up the rest, then knock out the stump/s with the STX and grab the check and bye bye.

Perfect set up for anything up to 30"dbh without taking off the trailer. If you think about it, IMO if you added up all the stumps you do, you prob do at least twice as many stumps less than 40inch than if you added up all the (big) stumps over 40" This stumper can easily handle 40" plus stumps.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> My brother runs the bowtie- when I moved back from cali, he came out to help, he pulled my little car on a dolly as i pulled a 34' enclosed full of my stuff, going thru the Rockies, his duramax couldn't handle the grade, i passed him with ten times the load like he was going backwards! That was with my 04 250 w/ 7.3:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
video or it didn't happen 

Chev Silverado ....truck of the year last year!


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> He got a real truck (Chev) umpkin2:


 
IMO there is no such thing. Not since the 80's


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> IMO there is no such thing. Not since the 80's


 
Dood, you were just a baby in the 80's. I owned new pickups in the 80's. They are way better now.

Diesels on a pick up for tree work with $6k additional tag are just to hear that obnoxious sound like a Harley guy reving his big slow bike at the light. My one ton Silv easily pulls around my 15k plus bc 2000. Every 6 years I am gonna buy a brand spankin new one and sell the old one that has had no major probs and still looks like brand new.


----------



## treevet

Hey AA, you have told us every little bitty detail of your entire life (some true and some ......not so) and showed everything from picts of your wife to jobs and equipment and employee and videos. 

How about a picture of the front of your house?


----------



## the Aerialist

treevet said:


> Hey AA, you have told us every little bitty detail of your entire life (some true and some ......not so) and showed everything from picts of your wife to jobs and equipment and employee and videos.
> 
> How about a picture of the front of your house?



Stalking me or just curious? Strange perhaps but all my posts are true with some omissions to protect both the guilty and the innocent. 

The dump and chipper are going in the shop today so I'm going swimming at my childhood swimming hole in Ohio with the wife an maybe JohnBoy if he comes home after what I am sure was a wild night of debauchery.






OK, that's fallingwater, it's where I wished I lived. I actually live in a very modest home a former coal miner shanty but I like the area and great deer and turkey hunting in the wooded ridge behind it and even in my backyard.






Photo I shot in my backyard. They are hard to sneak up on to get that close but I used my invisibility trick to get the photo.






OK, here's the long shot. A $900 Nikkor 24~200 VR zoom helps my shakey old hands. The tree just visible to the left was my cover and also the one I'm hanging off of with my ice axe in the "old man" thread.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Here's Dave gearing up for the loading.






Not bad for a beefed up half ton.






Didn't move an inch and it rode nice. 65 sure beat 50-55 and having to worry about it. Dave’s idea worked perfect. Now the trick will be getting it out...lol.

It was a great trip all around and it was refreshing to meet an excellent couple of tree guys and chat awhile. Stumper was everything I expected and should serve me well as long as I return the favor...and I will. It's good to go, just like dave said, and they threw in plenty of good teeth to get my work list knocked out before an upgrade. If anyone ever considers purchasing used equipment from Dave, don't hesitate. He's got his stuff together, he's honest (rare quality these days), good natured, and has great communication. Nothing less than what I expected.

Thanks again Dave, for everything. Next time I'm through, over that way, or you make it over this way we'll definitely go grab a bite to eat...my turn..lol. Dad was impressed and I was glad that he was along to catch a glimpse of what is, in essence, my vision in living color; I'm hoping to keep him busy on the side soon with occasional stumps and tree planting. Get him off the road and in control of his time and income a bit more.

Can't wait to get this unit to the stump....


----------



## the Aerialist

*Hey! wait a minute that makes mine look wimpy...*

Bad Dog that. I could see putting it into place with my tractor.


----------



## tree md

Holy crap, is that an ankle monitor on Dave's leg!!! New fangled cell phone case??? Pistol holster??? Dave, your not on house arrest are you!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Did a nice crane job monday. I don't really have very much experience working with those things, but I gotta say, this time I think I broke through to the other side, and am comfortable with it now. It really is pretty damn cool. I imagine I'll be doing more of it, especially with the big chip truck, that makes it really sweet!


----------



## tree md

What's nice is when you can hook a chipper winch to the butt end and lower whole leaders or trees into the chipper with the crane... :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> What's nice is when you can hook a chipper winch to the butt end and lower whole leaders or trees into the chipper with the crane... :msp_w00t:


 
The 250 with quads was hungry indeed md!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Dood, you were just a baby in the 80's. I owned new pickups in the 80's. They are way better now.
> 
> Diesels on a pick up for tree work with $6k additional tag are just to hear that obnoxious sound like a Harley guy reving his big slow bike at the light. My one ton Silv easily pulls around my 15k plus bc 2000. Every 6 years I am gonna buy a brand spankin new one and sell the old one that has had no major probs and still looks like brand new.


 
What engine you got in your Chevy, Dave? Gas mileage?


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Holy crap, is that an ankle monitor on Dave's leg!!! New fangled cell phone case??? Pistol holster??? Dave, your not on house arrest are you!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
wish I was on house arrest. gonna be 115 heat indic ks tomorrow.

keep a camera on one ankle and nextel on the other.:cool2:


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> What engine you got in your Chevy, Dave? Gas mileage?


 
It is a 6 litre and has 6 speed trans. never pay attention to gas mileage chris. you gotta buy it cause you gotta drive it....why bother. can't use the yota for the stuff I do with the big pickup.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Did a nice crane job monday. I don't really have very much experience working with those things, but I gotta say, this time I think I broke through to the other side, and am comfortable with it now. It really is pretty damn cool. I imagine I'll be doing more of it, especially with the big chip truck, that makes it really sweet!


 
Better off without the notch on picks mds. It is a natural tendency to pop out a notch but it inhibits instead of helping the pick detach.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> It is a 6 litre and has 6 speed trans. never pay attention to gas mileage chris. you gotta buy it cause you gotta drive it....why bother. can't use the yota for the stuff I do with the big pickup.


 
Word. The reason I went diesel was for the gas mileage increase. If I'm gonna hop around town in a full size pickup for estimates I want to get at least reasonable gas mileage. It was either that or buy two new trucks. A small yota for estimates and a 1 ton for jobs. I'm pretty soured on gas engines after my bout with the '96 Ford 1 ton. That truck drank twice what my F800 does and I can't justify that expense when just out bidding jobs. This was the happy median I found. I considered buying new but have other stuff I want to finance this year. I'll agree with you on the $6K ( think it was closer to $7K with the trucks I was pricing ) off the bat for a diesel. Pricey and it takes a looooong time for the mpg to equal it out. Another reason that factored into used.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Better off without the notch on picks mds. It is a natural tendency to pop out a notch but it inhibits instead of helping the pick detach.



There was a reason pops!

Good eye though...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> There was a reason pops!
> 
> Good eye though...


 
Not seein any pict son but great you popped your cherry on a craner. opcorn:


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> Dood, you were just a baby in the 80's. I owned new pickups in the 80's. They are way better now.


 
I was a baby in the early 80's. and I remember that you could work on anything in your own garage without a computer, parts cost next to nothing, you could put an IH pickup in 4 low and plow a field with it, then drive it thru a brick wall when you were done. Every new truck out there regardless of brand name sux ass. Take a brand new chevy in the field and plow with it, and I garuntee something will break before your done with the front forty. Blakes, I have an 88 F350 with a bored out 460, its a 4x4 and it gets 4mpg if im lucky. havent used it since gas cost around 2.70 a gallon and it went thru 30 bux a day just going around town.


----------



## treevet

You can't appreciate what you can't afford.

I had a 75 IH 4x4 one ton dually chip truck with snow plow. They were all good they were easy to work back then (incl '80's) cause they were always crapping out on ya. oop:

My new Silv is bulletproof.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I drive a Silverado 2500 4x4. I love it. Leather seat's that are heated (for when it is below 60 degrees), and all the coolio stuff. 10.4 mpg gas.
It is a 2006 and I got 216,000 miles on it. This truck is 'tit's' but the owner wants to replace it at 220k miles.
Jeff :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jumper

Two job interviews, I am beat. Framing tomorrow for Habitat.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I drive a Silverado 2500 4x4. I love it. Leather seat's that are heated (for when it is below 60 degrees), and all the coolio stuff. 10.4 mpg gas.
> It is a 2006 and I got 216,000 miles on it. This truck is 'tit's' but the owner wants to replace it at 220k miles.
> Jeff :msp_thumbup:


 
Just had the 24k oil change last week. I run long distance estimates on my crotch rocket. More fun.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> You can't appreciate what you can't afford.
> .


 
I have enugh in the bank to go buy one right now with cash, so bite your tounge. If you gave me one, or if I happened to win one some how, I would sell it for cash asap, and use the $ on something that would actually make me $, like gee, IDK, anything . When some new hot shot shown up on our lawn when the old man retired, looking to buy some of our stuff, that was still new then, he was bragging about how he just bought some new pickup trucks. Dad looks at this "up and comer" and says, "pick ups dont make you #### in this biz, what are you doin here?" Kid says "I guess I just dreaming", Pops says, come back when you wake up. Pick up trux r next to worthless, IMO, unless your using it to deliver firewood, forward brush to the clam truck(when mini is too slow and acsess will allow), or grinding stumps. Do you ,(vet) have any idea what kinda problems Ive seen people have with this new crap they make these days? Might as well have a made in china sticker slapped on it. One guy I knew had a complete brake system failure on a bought new chevy at 9k miles. computer BS. warrenty work. at 30k, HAPPENS again!!!! You know how much $ you lose with that kinda down time? My close friend has a new Dodge with the diesel, Dont get me started.., Theres more, gimme time , Ill remember.....oh by the way, I chipped and cut and loaded some trees today, wash rinse, repeat Vet my oldest sister is older than you


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Vet my oldest sister is older than you



‪Is she hot?‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## prentice110

Couldnt tell ya vet, cuz of the jehovahs witness ####, Ive never met her. My nieces are models tho, a bunch of em, and my nephews kid was a baby model, that youve all seen in ads, acording to my blow hard blah blah blah ex in law. Ef that , Im here for the trees, KILL EM ALL!!!! and if you cant do that, SPIKE YOUR TRIMS!!!! just like AA


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> . Leather seat's that are heated (for when it is below 60 degrees)
> Jeff :msp_thumbup:


 
I caught your subliminal "SUCKERS" message!


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Not so much. If a few jack off's 3,000 miles away hurt my feelings I sure wouldn't be doing tree work. Glad you guys got some old equipment as you should, you do tree work all day and then come home and type about it all night. I'll stick to banging chicks, B.C. skiing and working as a whitewater raft guide in my free time, not my 3,236 useless post.


 
Banging chicks ????? Anyone who uses that line to another group of men prolly ain't banging anything but his hand ... Maybe out in West bumble#### that may sound cool but reading that post made me giggle alittle , so good luck with that


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> 10.4 mpg gas.


 

That's why I needed to go with diesel. Can't justify mileage that poor in an estimate truck.


----------



## the Aerialist

*New company truck ...*

Debi wanted a VW bug for her 50th birthday. I got her a Chevy Colorado instead. She was mad at first but after driving it for a couple of days now she loves it. Most importantly it will pull the tractor to the jobs. I was asked earlier for a photo in front of my house, so here it is:







Had the eight wheel kit put on the Steiner as well. To hot to work again today. The truck gets 17 mpg on evaluations driving it like A.J. Foyt would.


----------



## tree MDS

And the eight wheel kit is supposed to do what? Oh right, added stability for toting that one moldy 12" log around the yard in the Steiner's tin "slip scoop". This must be what it looks like when meth heads win the lottery...  

I would have just gotten one of those motorized wheelbarrows (those are pretty cool actually), and saved a ton of dough... but hey, whatever.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> wish I was on house arrest. gonna be 115 heat indic ks tomorrow.
> 
> keep a camera on one ankle and nextel on the other.:cool2:


 
What no fanny pack? what a sight, you belong on a cruise ship somewhere in florida.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Women love man sweat*

I should be pretty desirable tomorrow. I chipped for 3 hrs. today and was soaked with sweat down to my knees. Tomorrow is 3 hrs. of stumping and chunkin a stripped 80 ft white pine. 
Phil
Women Love The Way a Sweaty Man Smells


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> That's why I needed to go with diesel. Can't justify mileage that poor in an estimate truck.


 
It's pretty easy to justify really. You bouaght a 8,000 thousand dollar problematic six litre option, with a much higher cost to fill up vs gas. You should break even if that thing still runs in 2022.


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> That's why I needed to go with diesel. Can't justify mileage that poor in an estimate truck.


 
Jeff must be dogging that thing, I get a whole 11.5 per gallon on my Chevy 6.0's, average with towing alot too.
Only got 14.5 on my F350 4x4, 6.0 diesels though. Not even close to worth the expense, trouble finding diesel and the annoyingly loud ass motor and exhaust. Used to think they sounded cool until I had to drive one everywhere


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> It's pretty easy to justify really. You bouaght a 8,000 thousand dollar problematic six litre option, with a much higher cost to fill up vs gas. You should break even if that thing still runs in 2022.


 
Huh? You do realize this is a used truck, right?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> Jeff must be dogging that thing, I get a whole 11.5 per gallon on my Chevy 6.0's, average with towing alot too.
> Only got 14.5 on my F350 4x4, 6.0 diesels though. Not even close to worth the expense, trouble finding diesel and the annoyingly loud ass motor and exhaust. Used to think they sounded cool until I had to drive one everywhere


 
I've read everything from 14-22 on this truck depending how you drive it and what it's towing. Seeing how the majority of miles this thing will run are estimates I'm betting I'll be on the high side with mpg. I could be wrong though, but my view of gassers is definitely tainted after dealing w/ the '96's 8mpg for the past 5 years. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> Jeff must be dogging that thing, I get a whole 11.5 per gallon on my Chevy 6.0's, average with towing alot too.
> Only got 14.5 on my F350 4x4, 6.0 diesels though. Not even close to worth the expense, trouble finding diesel and the annoyingly loud ass motor and exhaust. Used to think they sounded cool until I had to drive one everywhere


 
Mine is gas. I got new tires a month ago. The owner said "what, you just got tires!". I got new tires 16 months ago and I put 62,000 miles on them in that time. Glad I don't pay for fuel.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Toddppm said:


> Jeff must be dogging that thing, I get a whole 11.5 per gallon on my Chevy 6.0's, average with towing alot too.


 
My '99 chevy 6.0 gets 14-16 and I always have a lot of weight in the bed. It gets 12 towing. It's up to 245,000 now too.

My dodge cummins only gets 14 but has a slow differential.


----------



## Toddppm

jefflovstrom said:


> Mine is gas. I got new tires a month ago. The owner said "what, you just got tires!". I got new tires 16 months ago and I put 62,000 miles on them in that time. Glad I don't pay for fuel.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
My Chevy's are gas too. My old Fords only got 14.5.


----------



## treemandan

*pin oak drop*

REPLACE YER DIVOTS! 










Even if they are in the tarmac.













I went up, skinned the branches that would penatrate the lot then pulled it over. We also TD'ed the little guy to the left jess poking up over the building. It was in a retaining wall, jess missed the 3 phase went we pulled it over.


----------



## treemandan

It put 3 little holes in the allready worn out lot. I had my caddy whip out the tub - o - tarmac and fill em. I tell you I had that tub for a long time. I only used half of a 2 1/2 gal tub in 10 years, I don't always carry it, I just know when I want it, I didn't say I needed it. I took liberties with the lot, yeah. So? I didn't with the 3 phase.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> What no fanny pack? what a sight, you belong on a cruise ship somewhere in florida.


 
you edited that pathetic little post?? hahahahaha


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I drive a Silverado 2500 4x4. I love it. Leather seat's that are heated (for when it is below 60 degrees), and all the coolio stuff. 10.4 mpg gas.
> It is a 2006 and I got 216,000 miles on it. This truck is 'tit's' but the owner wants to replace it at 220k miles.
> Jeff :msp_thumbup:


 
Yes, gotta keep that tushy at the right temp huh? Talc?:jester:


Jeez, you guys are talking gas mileage? Who gives ####? Blakes is donkin around doing estimates in a big ass pig? Dude, buy a horse. Silverado bulletproof? Lets see! Sure they are better than the 80's. What isn't?


----------



## treevet

Mike Cantolina said:


> My '99 chevy 6.0 gets 14-16 and I always have a lot of weight in the bed. It gets 12 towing. It's up to 245,000 now too.
> 
> My dodge cummins only gets 14 but has a slow differential.


 
You payin attenshun Matt,......Jeffy's got 260k....Mikes got 245k....you'd never crack 100k with those old schitwagon 70 and 80's pu's....unless you spent most of your time wrenchin and standing in line in parts stores.


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> You payin attenshun Matt,......Jeffy's got 260k....Mikes got 245k....you'd never crack 100k with those old schitwagon 70 and 80's pu's....unless you spent most of your time wrenchin and standing in line in parts stores.


 
I have a 04 2500HD 4x4 with a 6.0 with 235000.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> You payin attenshun Matt,......Jeffy's got 260k....Mikes got 245k....you'd never crack 100k with those old schitwagon 70 and 80's pu's....unless you spent most of your time wrenchin and standing in line in parts stores.


 
I don't want a new truck, I like my truck.

View attachment 191546


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> I have a 04 2500HD 4x4 with a 6.0 with 235000.


 
booooh yahhhhh


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't want a new truck, I like my truck.
> 
> View attachment 191546



drop dead gorgeous

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQg0ET8amtE


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's all part of managing a business ~ If you make money you have to spend money ...*



tree MDS said:


> And the eight wheel kit is supposed to do what? Oh right, added stability for toting that one moldy 12" log around the yard in the Steiner's tin "slip scoop"... <nasty comment redacted> ... I would have just gotten one of those motorized wheelbarrows (those are pretty cool actually), and saved a ton of dough... but hey, whatever.









The primary purpose of the eight wheel kit is to make the tractor have a really bad ass look to it. It's won't be mistaken for a John Deere or anything like it. It is a great motorized wheelbarrow too!

The biggest near term benefit is that I've been making too much money this year. so I needed a couple of significant tax write offs before the end of the year. The Steiner and the Colorado will help out quite a bit in that respect. if this keeps up I may have to buy something real expensive in December. I liked that stumper upstream in this thread, or maybe a new chipper or something. Any sugestions?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> The primary purpose of the eight wheel kit is to make the tractor have a really bad ass look to it. It's won't be mistaken for a John Deere or anything like it. It is a great motorized wheelbarrow too!
> 
> The biggest near term benefit is that I've been making too much money this year. so I needed a couple of significant tax write offs before the end of the year. The Steiner and the Colorado will help out quite a bit in that respect. if this keeps up I may have to buy something real expensive in December. I liked that stumper upstream in this thread, or maybe a new chipper or something. Any sugestions?


 
Ya know those Monster Truck shows?. Do they have ----well, you know.


----------



## Arbor Vision

I have a 2000 psd f250 4x4 (7.3diesel) with 226000 miles and gets 22 to 25 mpg on highway not towing and roughly 18 to 19 mpg pulling skid loader or chipper.
In town driving empty gets 19 to 20 and towing is around 15 to 16 mpg. Haven't put any money into break downs but have spent roughly 3500.00 in mode to get those kind of mpg. And the truck can pull more than what is legal without hesitation.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Aerial Arborist said:


> The primary purpose of the eight wheel kit is to make the tractor have a really bad ass look to it. It's won't be mistaken for a John Deere or anything like it. It is a great motorized wheelbarrow too!
> 
> The biggest near term benefit is that I've been making too much money this year. so I needed a couple of significant tax write offs before the end of the year. The Steiner and the Colorado will help out quite a bit in that respect. if this keeps up I may have to buy something real expensive in December. I liked that stumper upstream in this thread, or maybe a new chipper or something. Any sugestions?


 
That doesn't even make sense. You spent money so you could pay sales tax, and avoid income tax on the business? You need a new tax person if that's what they're advising you to do. There are a ton of other ways to avoid taxes that are more lucrative for you, the owner. 

You should have read more economics books, instead of tom clancy. Just sayin...


----------



## the Aerialist

*I think I know ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Ya know those Monster Truck shows?. Do they have ----well, you know.



I don't think the Monster Trucks have articulated drive, but they do have four wheel steering. Or do you mean dual dualies?

This would make a pretty mean monster truck:






Think that would be legal? Are there rules?


----------



## Arbor Vision

"You should have read more economics books, instead of tom clancy. Just sayin..."


I don't care who you are....but that there is funny....


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm not trying to avoid taxes ...*



Garden Of Eden said:


> That doesn't even make sense. You spent money so you could pay sales tax, and avoid income tax on the business? You need a new tax person if that's what they're advising you to do. There are a ton of other ways to avoid taxes that are more lucrative for you, the owner.
> 
> You should have read more economics books, instead of tom clancy. Just sayin...



It's a total write off as is the trailer and the company truck that pulls it. My goal is to buy a beater helicopter in a few years and get back in the air... more fun than a crane!


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Aerial Arborist said:


> It's a total write off as is the trailer and the company truck that pulls it. My goal is to buy a beater helicopter in a few years and get back in the air... more fun than a crane!


 
Can you not double talk, and just be straight. Say you didn't know there was a better way. It takes a real man to admit he was wrong. In the post I quoted, you stated you needed tax write offs. The purpose of tax write offs, is to avoid paying taxes. Then, you say you're not trying to avoid taxes. Tax avoidance is kosher with the IRS. Tax evasion, however, will get you arrested eventually. Every good business owner tries to avoid paying taxes as best they can. 

What the heck does a helicopter have to do with any of this? You're starting to sound slightly like FTA's long lost cousin or something.

Try and explain how 100% of the truck and trailer are write offs. You should depreciate them. Would make more sense. You should probably find a decent tax person, and spend some of your millions on advice. Or hell, you could just impress him/her with one of your stories. Might get some free advice.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I get free advice all the time ...*



Garden Of Eden said:


> ... What the heck does a helicopter have to do with any of this? You're starting to sound slightly like FTA's long lost cousin or something...



Now you sound like my accountant. I have people who know what they are doing handle those things. I just make money. I pay taxes on the profits from my business. The profits are reduced by my expenditures, So I spend money to make money. When I start making way more money than I'm spending it's time to spend more money. Sooner (_I hope_) or later I'm going to have to spend a lot of money to keep up with the money I make. A good used helicopter would be a good way.

I've bought two airplanes that way and it worked out pretty well, why not a helicopter for tree work? I know a guy who bought a ski boat for his fish farm ~ aerate the water for the fish.

When my AAPL hits $600 a share I'll sell it and get the helicopter, see I have a plan... What's yours? And who the heck is FTA? The Dan mentioned FTA and I had no clue what or who he was talking about.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well not much today i went and moved equipment and turned in a bid, my largest so far on one tree. Likey in you guys area it would be 15k, anyway its bid for 5600 should hear from her this week. I will take picks if we do it, going to rent a skytrack i think. Its a virgin oak struck by lightning 7 foot diameter backyard lol! It stays thick 40 foot!


----------



## Slvrmple72

Sounds like fun Rope! Stay safe and take all this heat coming up my way back! I think I sweated my weight in water today. Pretty bad when you could _iss in your jeans and not really tell any difference. Stupid finger still hurts from that dam Corona, good thing it wasnt a Silky, Ida been in surgery getting it reattached!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I don't drink beer very often ~ but when I do it's Corona ...*



Slvrmple72 said:


> Sounds like fun Rope! Stay safe and take all this heat coming up my way back! I think I sweated my weight in water today. Pretty bad when you could _iss in your jeans and not really tell any difference. Stupid finger still hurts from that dam Corona, good thing it wasnt a Silky, Ida been in surgery getting it reattached!



Ole Dirty takes a dump in his pants and nobody knows the difference ~ he smells the same ...


----------



## treeman75

Heres mine ext cab long bed.View attachment 191599


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Heres mine ext cab long bed.View attachment 191599


 
Hmmmmm i like that picture for some reason il think about it and get back to ya lol


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Aerial Arborist said:


> Now you sound like my accountant. I have people who know what they are doing handle those things. I just make money. I pay taxes on the profits from my business. The profits are reduced by my expenditures, So I spend money to make money. When I start making way more money than I'm spending it's time to spend more money. Sooner (_I hope_) or later I'm going to have to spend a lot of money to keep up with the money I make. A good used helicopter would be a good way.
> 
> I've bought two airplanes that way and it worked out pretty well, why not a helicopter for tree work? I know a guy who bought a ski boat for his fish farm ~ aerate the water for the fish.
> 
> When my AAPL hits $600 a share I'll sell it and get the helicopter, see I have a plan... What's yours? And who the heck is FTA? The Dan mentioned FTA and I had no clue what or who he was talking about.


 
Ok, I know you're older, so I'll go as slow as I can. I got a Dr. appt in a bit, so I'm not gonna be here forever explaining this. The math is REAL simple.

First, lets say you make 100k this year, and are responsible for 40k in taxes. If you spent 40k throughout the year on legit expenses for the business, you're golden, you walk not paying a dime more. However, if you only spent 25k, you still need to come up with 15k for the taxes. It's a much better idea to come up with expenses such as mileage, food, etc. that you've already spent, than to actually spend more money. That way, you pay your taxes, yet you actually save the cash. Then, do the same next year. Now we're up to 30k. If you keep track, I can almost guarantee you spend more each year than you need to pay in taxes, without the buying of trucks and trailers trying to "create" write-offs. The system is set up very nicely for you to make a ton of cash, pay minimal taxes on it, and save bundles. Find someone who actually knows what they're doing. My state is 17th highest in business income tax rates, you're taxes are lower than mine. It should be much easier for you to avoid as much as they request.

You want to buy a helicopter, buy used vehicles write off the mileage, save the difference, and whammy, in a couple years, you'll have your clunker. 

As far as my plan, I lucked out. I plan on banking as much cash as I can for the next 6-7 years, then I'm out. My wife will be set, and my income will be replaced. That's my plan, get 12x my income, so my wife can sit on it, make her money and be comfortable.

Jeff


----------



## Jumper

Up early, job interview at KalTire at 0800 hrs.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial Arborist said:


> The primary purpose of the eight wheel kit is to make the tractor have a really bad ass look to it. It's won't be mistaken for a John Deere or anything like it. It is a great motorized wheelbarrow too!
> 
> The biggest near term benefit is that I've been making too much money this year. so I needed a couple of significant tax write offs before the end of the year. The Steiner and the Colorado will help out quite a bit in that respect. if this keeps up I may have to buy something real expensive in December. I liked that stumper upstream in this thread, or maybe a new chipper or something. Any sugestions?


 
A dictionary.........


----------



## tree md

Been trying to get out of town all week. I've been stuck waiting on checks. Now I have to go look at a job I hope to be able to do this weekend. It's either do it before I go or let someone else have it. Still waiting on a check for a grand from an insurance company. I'll have to get that one when I come back. I'm hitting the road for Atlanta Monday come hell or high water...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> A dictionary.........



Huh dude?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Huh dude?


 
He asked what should he spend all his loot on , and after reading several previous posts from aerial angina I thought a dictionary would be a worthwhile investment , WHY YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT , because its too damn hot to take any #### lately ...... Besides the SERVICE STAR can't take any more wheels on it and the Colorado already looks pretty pimp and he's got a Lambo so whats next .....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> He asked what should he spend all his loot on , and after reading several previous posts from aerial angina I thought a dictionary would be a worthwhile investment , WHY YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT , because its too damn hot to take any #### lately ...... Besides the SERVICE STAR can't take any more wheels on it and the Colorado already looks pretty pimp and he's got a Lambo so whats next .....



I was thinking that the last thing we need is more words from this guy.. but fair enough.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

treeclimber101 said:


> He asked what should he spend all his loot on , and after reading several previous posts from aerial angina I thought a dictionary would be a worthwhile investment , WHY YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT , because its too damn hot to take any #### lately ...... Besides the SERVICE STAR can't take any more wheels on it and the Colorado already looks pretty pimp and he's got a Lambo so whats next .....


 
I got a lambo too, its 1:18 scale. Lol. Anyone who has enough cash they earned, to buy a lambo, won't, not new anyway. Show me a scanned title, and a certificate from the buy, and I'll believe it, maybe.

I'll chip in for a dictionary though...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I was thinking that the last thing we need is more words from this guy.. but fair enough.


 
I like the guy he's a willing target and an easy one at that so whenever I feeling down I can just come watch some of his videos to laugh and feel better about myself .. So I don't mind him much at all ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the guy he's a willing target and an easy one at that so whenever I feeling down I can just come watch some of his videos to laugh and feel better about myself .. So I don't mind him much at all ....


 
Ya, he does just keep taking it... like an old whore! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well back to the topic at hand this morning we removed a dead ash , and replaced it with a swamp white oak , then we knocked a little cherry , than we worked for my neighbor getting paid to trim my trees overhanging his yard , which really sucked because there huge and hard to trim because there covered in ivy and lean out over his open yard which is almost 20ft. lower than mine .... So we boiled til 2pm and wrapped it up ...... I took some pics but last the ones I posted apparently sucked so I won't waste my or your time ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial Arborist said:


> And who the heck is FTA? The Dan mentioned FTA and I had no clue what or who he was talking about.


 
He is our resident clown. Like our own 'court yard' jester. :jester:
Jeff


----------



## got6ponies

looked for a 051 starter spring!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Landed a dream job in Sewickley today...*

After two days down because of the heat I did a small brush clearing job in the late afternoon. $600 for a couple of hours chipping a hillside of Sumac trees up. Still hot as hell though, even in the late afternoon.

What was really great was an evaluation I made after that in an extreemly wealthy part of Pittsburgh. Driving up his long private road I knew I was definitely in the right neighborhood. There were no neighbors, at least any you could see. Situated in a forrest of old growth trees, mostly Oak, the guy's mansion was old money, impecably maintained and landscaped.

Retired from the printing industry (_he must have been printing money_) the guy let it slip that he was a pilot and owned two airplanes, a Piper Cherokee Six (_like a limo_) and a more sporty Piper 140. I revealed that I was a commercially rated pilot and we talked flying more than trees. 

It started to rain and he invited me into his palatial home and offered me a beer. More flying talk and eventually I moved the conversation back to his trees of which there was a forrest of mostly old growth Oak. Impossible to bid a job like that, I said I'd offer him my "estate rate" which was $600 for a six hour day cavorting through his trees. We shook on that and he said I could come whenever I liked if I needed to fill a gap in my work schedule, Winter time included. He said he'd give me the keys to his Kubota if I wanted to use it to move wood around. It has a front end loader on it. I can take whatever I want but could leave whatever I want as well, building an ecologically sound wildlife habitat for the numerous deer he has on his property.

So whenever I need to fill a gap in my work schedule I'll go visit Tom and hang out in his trees. He wants me to go flying with him, that should be a blast, I'll show him how to roll that limo with wings.


----------



## treeman75

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmm i like that picture for some reason il think about it and get back to ya lol


 
Im not ready for that white stuff yet. I was thinking about it this week though with the heat!


----------



## tree md

Did a really nice bid today. It's at a well known Historical home in Birmingham for a doctor. The house is on the historical register and has the historical landmark in the front. Would be a great job for me for the kind of clientele I am targeting... Hopefully it works out. There is one more to bid behind me but I gave a pretty good price. I love it. I'm going straight to the top in this town.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Good on you tree md ...*



tree md said:


> Did a really nice bid today. It's at a well known Historical home in Birmingham for a doctor. The house is on the historical register and has the historical landmark in the front. Would be a great job for me for the kind of clientele I am targeting... Hopefully it works out. There is one more to bid behind me but I gave a pretty good price. I love it. I'm going straight to the top in this town.



And I hope you get it. Getting a job with a prestigous account will help you gain more work with upscale clientele.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> Heres mine ext cab long bed.View attachment 191599


 
Do you ever go to DMoines for work? I have one for ya, if ya do, lowest bid so far is 3g's, big tree next to house is all the info I have, local business owners sister, wanted to know if I had a connection over that way, couldnt remember how close you are.
let me know and I will get yo the info


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Do you ever go to DMoines for work? I have one for ya, if ya do, lowest bid so far is 3g's, big tree next to house is all the info I have, local business owners sister, wanted to know if I had a connection over that way, couldnt remember how close you are.
> let me know and I will get yo the info


 
I have worked DMoines its been a couple years. Dmoines is about 3 hours from me, Im three weeks back right now. The people that have called me from there I refer to Johns tree service. Me and his best climber did one and he was vary professional hes been with him 15 years. It would be awhile before I could get out there and probly cost a little more. I appreciate you thinking of me.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Wrenched on 95 Honda Civic for my friend most of today. Repaced upper ball joints when I should have saved myself the trouble and done the whole upper control arms. The really big PITA was replacing the windshield wiper motor and resetting the wipers, esp when I squirted myself in the eye with washer fluid. Car is 5 speed and fun to drive but I stopped using it to do estimates because of customer perception. Kept getting asked if I have a truck for treework. I roll up in my F350 crewcab longbed diesel and no question cept for the occasional "do you have a brush chipper?" 

Going back down to Louisville next week for more work and more of those Buckeye Wings!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Sold a whole schit load of work today and in the last 3 days every big job I bid that I was disappointed in not getting.....came through. We are buried in high quality high dollah bidness.
> 
> Man work is easily to sell when you booked.



Some times its kinda weird, I will go and bid a bunch of stuff, weeks go by, then all of a sudden, I will get a bunch of calls, on the same day to go ahead, like a flood!
I am out an easy 6 weeks, maybe more, starting to sign a bunch of oak skips too! seems more and more are getting the word. Now I am getting to the point of hiring another climber again, not sure that I want too, but I need too, have been doing all myself again and the injuries are getting really pissed, so is my wife, I get home, shower, then drop!:cool2:


----------



## tree MDS

Aww man, we were just getting started over there!!


----------



## no tree to big

maybe try starting it in the off topic forum instead of the commecial climbing forum so it might stand a chance??? afterall its not exactly climbing talk...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Aww man, we were just getting started over there!!


 
Looks like we lost a good amount of this thread too. Just when this site was starting to REEEEAAAALLLLLY suck, they found a way to make it worse. If they want good content, they need to kick off the posers like FTA and AA and quit busting the balls of guys like vet and OD. Lame.


----------



## prentice110

Awwwww man! I went out to eat and was looking forward to reading some good juiceys when I came back but its gone! Aw poo. Now I gotta run estis without a smile on my face.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## treevet

music interlude

[video=youtube_share;5zey8567bcg]http://youtu.be/5zey8567bcg[/video]


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am gonna wash my truck today!!!:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

no tree to big said:


> maybe try starting it in the off topic forum instead of the commecial climbing forum so it might stand a chance??? afterall its not exactly climbing talk...


 
Well technically the forum is "commercial tree care" and "climbing".

I trust most of the ones posting in here own and operate or work for a commercial tree care company. So, think the thread was started with good intentions; and was initially on good roll just letting others know what commercial guys who run their own company were doing for the day. Ok some was felling a tree, some doing estimates.. etc. But still not too far off the mark of the "commercial tree care" side. 

I do agree that some of it has perhaps strayed a bit, and can come back to focus. But if it is really about what a person does in their "commercial tree care" and/or "climbing" -- which would normally entail business stuff I guess.. then is really ok here IMHO. Because, frankly, if within that context many would find interesting; and some may learn, have questions, ask questions, etc.

What exactly are the bounds of the "commercial tree care" side.. ? As there is an "and" in the title, it does not have to ONLY focus on climbing.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I am gonna wash my truck today!!!:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



Looked at, and got a lame estimate. Happy for the work though... other than that, it seems like ya can't post much here anymore....


----------



## TreeClimber57

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like we lost a good amount of this thread too. Just when this site was starting to REEEEAAAALLLLLY suck, they found a way to make it worse. If they want good content, they need to kick off the posers like FTA and AA and quit busting the balls of guys like vet and OD. Lame.


 
Well we lost interest of a good amount of the commercial guys, or they are simply out being too busy to sit and post. I know I spend a lot more time on here in winter than this time of year.

But this is supposed to be a forum for "commercial tree care".. not tree care 101. But like I said maybe a lot of the commerical guys are simply busy, and may come back -- we can only hope.


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> I am gonna wash my truck today!!!:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff


 
Hope it was a work truck Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hope it was a work truck Jeff



Hahaha. Sorta...


----------



## no tree to big

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well technically the forum is "commercial tree care" and "climbing".
> 
> I trust most of the ones posting in here own and operate or work for a commercial tree care company. So, think the thread was started with good intentions; and was initially on good roll just letting others know what commercial guys who run their own company were doing for the day. Ok some was felling a tree, some doing estimates.. etc. But still not too far off the mark of the "commercial tree care" side.
> 
> I do agree that some of it has perhaps strayed a bit, and can come back to focus. But if it is really about what a person does in their "commercial tree care" and/or "climbing" -- which would normally entail business stuff I guess.. then is really ok here IMHO. Because, frankly, if within that context many would find interesting; and some may learn, have questions, ask questions, etc.
> 
> What exactly are the bounds of the "commercial tree care" side.. ? As there is an "and" in the title, it does not have to ONLY focus on climbing.


 
I was not talking about this thread I was talking about the thread tree MDS was refering to when he said 
"Aww man, we were just getting started over there!!" which I would assume was the thread that was started to trash talk each other or whatever, that was deleted in its infancy. so yes this one is perfectly at home while the lets call each other names thread not so much:wink2:


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I was not talking about this thread I was talking about the thread tree md was refering to when he said
> "Aww man, we were just getting started over there!!" which I would assume was the thread that was started to trash talk each other or whatever, that was deleted in its infancy. so yes this one is perfectly at home while the lets call each other names thread not so much:wink2:


 
Its tree MDS bro, not tree md. He's an entirely different person (and gets rightfully pissed when mistaken for me)! Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

I know theres a diff between the two of you I was even looking right at your user name when I was typing that I somehow missed a letter.... whoops fixed it though :tongue2:


----------



## tree md

Not too pissed. I only get pissed when a HO firewood cutter tries to come into the commercial forum and tell me what I need to charge... That tends to fire me up...

Got a weird call last night. I actually didn't get the message til this morning as I didn't hear it ring last night. A girl called at around 9 PM wanting me to come rescue her kitty... She was about a half hour away so I doubt I would have gone even if I had got the call last night... Never know tho, she sounded kind of sexy... I may have went just to see what her cat looked like...


----------



## Jumper

tree md said:


> Not too pissed. I only get pissed when a HO firewood cutter tries to come into the commercial forum and tell me what I need to charge... That tends to fire me up...
> 
> Got a weird call last night. I actually didn't get the message til this morning as I didn't hear it ring last night. A girl called at around 9 PM wanting me to come rescue her kitty... She was about a half hour away so I doubt I would have gone even if I had got the call last night... Never know tho, she sounded kind of sexy... I may have went just to see what her cat looked like...



or her puss


----------



## tree md

Finally off to Atlanta in the morning. Took me a week longer than I thought it would to just wrap things up here. Gonna have to be a quick trip. I've still got a large check to collect here and 2 jobs scheduled for the first of the month.


----------



## treemandan

Slvrmple72 said:


> Sounds like fun Rope! Stay safe and take all this heat coming up my way back! I think I sweated my weight in water today. Pretty bad when you could _iss in your jeans and not really tell any difference. Stupid finger still hurts from that dam Corona, good thing it wasnt a Silky, Ida been in surgery getting it reattached!


 
Yikes!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Finally off to Atlanta in the morning. Took me a week longer than I thought it would to just wrap things up here. Gonna have to be a quick trip. I've still got a large check to collect here and 2 jobs scheduled for the first of the month.


 
If they all cryin when you get there....we just took out the Braves on a 9th inning walk off by Stubby, and took the series.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today I took down half a Cherry tree ...*

A clusterf*** morning led to a 13:00 arrival and it was just so hot and humid that it was punishing to do anything outdoors.

It was a large twin trunk Cherry tree, up a steeply sloped tight backyard. Rotted and hollow at the juncture at ground level it looked dangerous. I used the heavyweight ratchet straps from my tractor to bind the two together. One about 5' up and the other about 15' high. Being able to pull the smaller half of the tree with the ratchet straps was not a confidence builder.

The LZ was tight and landscaped, it was also the neighbor's yard. They were fully onboard though, as it was their home that was threatened by the huge compromised Cherry tree. They even let us park the dump and chipper in their driveway.

I set pulleys in two parallel secondary leads or the larger more troublesome half of the tree to lesson the shock loading. In just rigging the tree I was exhausted and drenched with sweat. I had to stop and sit down. 

We made big, fast running drops. JonBoy did a great job as my rope man. Standing them up and slowly easing on the PortaWrap to stop the tops over the shrubs and plants while Rich, my ground man, pulled them to a safe soft landing clear of the expensive landscaping. I never felt a heavy shock the whole day.. 

An elderly backyard neighbor came out and wanted me to cut down a small tree for her. I traded her the tree for access with my tractor through her yard. That was a break, because getting the tractor up the landscaped and very steep hill from the road below would be a major hassle, ramping over retaining walls to get up there.

After bringing down the tops of the bigger half of the tree I stopped well short of the highest ratchet strap and called it a day. I left the truck and most of the equipment in place and will have to finish the other, weaker, half tomorrow.


----------



## prentice110

I sat and drank beer all day waiting for people that never shown, for a job I didnt wanna do, for people that never pay, so serves em right that I went up this stormdamaged Boxelder drunk. Im so pissed at the world, that I kinda was hopin that this goofy cut hit the primary, but it didnt. 3 co's walked away from this tree. Had to do it with one BUST ASS GRUNT!!! Frank earned it today, the JR's are gonna pay for it tomorrow, we made a rats nest for em. B###hes wanted to blow off there boss, we'll give em a reason not to do it again. Vet, I was on a bender, so no , I wasnt paying attention, but sounds like that 6 liter a good motor. Still dont belive that shizz tho, You made me want a chevy, i must be drunk.....


----------



## ropensaddle

Well it looks like this is the week for monsters. I went and bid another humungus dead oak the base dbh is eight feet it has trees where the limbs are
I got it if i can get too it in a month 6k Another service bid it at 18k then me and one more were at 6k. I told the man it is worth 18 k and that i dont really look forward to doing it lol


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Well it looks like this is the week for monsters. I went and bid another humungus dead oak the base dbh is eight feet it has trees where the limbs are
> I got it if i can get too it in a month 6k Another service bid it at 18k then me and one more were at 6k. I told the man it is worth 18 k and that i dont really look forward to doing it lol


 
did you ever sell that grapple truck you had? it will be worth its weight in gold on this one. congrats make them dolla dolla bills.


----------



## mattfr12

i hate when HO call me back trying to get a lower price saying they got a bid from so and so. and then they lie about the price. lady today tried to get me to do 7 pines ranging from 45-70 feet for 150$ a pop. then when i said no thanks she changed her mind and went with us instead. at 425$ a pop.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well it looks like this is the week for monsters. I went and bid another humungus dead oak the base dbh is eight feet it has trees where the limbs are
> I got it if i can get too it in a month 6k Another service bid it at 18k then me and one more were at 6k. I told the man it is worth 18 k and that i dont really look forward to doing it lol


 
Good deal rope. Glad to hear it!

I must be getting all the bad luck this year.. season sucks ass pretty much. What's to expect with more treeguys than trees though, I suppose.. Oh well, suck it up and make the best of it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Took a slide!*

Yesterday I pruned 3 locust, it was for a friend who is opening a restaurant today. They were small, about 45ft, it had rained real hard early, we waited for a while and then I went up, the rope, after a bit, started get pretty wet, I swung out to go up and grabbed the rope and my hand just slide down, hitting the top of my hitch, so then I start sliding, fast! I let go and grabbed the micro and tail and punched up. I must have slid 15ft in a second, I am pretty sure it all has to do with the moisture, as this has never happened before! I barley touched the hitch and BAM, I was moving! Pretty crazy, now I may wait a little longer for a tree to drip dry a little more! Oh and ugly gloves don't work to well when they are wet either!


Today I am supposed to do a job in a small town about 30 minutes away, nervous, as I have to go down this highway that is littered with DOT. My truck is good and paperwork is good, but those guys can write a ticket for a broken door handle, they hate tree guys, as most deserve it (meth heads) so they will nit pick everything! Gonna try and avoid that adventure!

Also, I am in the market for new saws, think I may have found them
View attachment 191980
View attachment 191981
View attachment 191982

I couldn't decide which one I wanted, so I went green and bought the electric one, gonna replace the 020

Had to get a Nestea plunge pool for after work, testing it out.View attachment 191983


Welcome to Corona, Iowa


----------



## treevet

All you guys workin on Sun? Makes for a tough Mon am. Did you work on Sat too?

We genrly work bout 6x on sat then take off sun. Back in the day Sun was like any other day tho. Do em when ya got em. Maybe take a doober down to the riv on tue or wed (when nobody else is off hAHA) and catch some catfish all day standin in the current.umpkin2:

Today we got the first hundo percent eab day. 2 nice size green ash dead from eab I found.

Let the games begin. Crano makes it a caker.


----------



## tree md

Heading into the Eastern time zone... Gonna lose an hour of sleep.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> Today we got the first hundo percent eab day. 2 nice size green ash dead from eab I found.
> 
> Let the games begin. Crano makes it a caker.



I hate dead ash trees we do most ours with a crane too still makes a huge azz mess and the dust omg!!!! have fun



lets see today we did a good sized storm tree, ash ~30" hanging over the primaries fun! done by 9 then a 54"dbh elm (ded) knocked that bad boy out by 1 that thing had a hellova root flare left a 8'+ flush cut then did a eab ash 36" about 80' tall all logs

all in all easy day wish I got a pic of that elm stump


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> I hate dead ash trees we do most ours with a crane too still makes a huge azz mess and the dust omg!!!! have fun
> 
> 
> 
> lets see today we did a good sized storm tree, ash ~30" hanging over the primaries fun! done by 9 then a 54"dbh elm (ded) knocked that bad boy out by 1 that thing had a hellova root flare left a 8'+ flush cut then did a eab ash 36" about 80' tall all logs
> 
> all in all easy day wish I got a pic of that elm stump


 
They are dusty but nice thing is they don't need much seasoning to sell or burn for firewood. Don't burn real long but that is the stuff ho's like;. We knock em today and they get split next rain day and they are good to go by late Oct. Even get compliments about that stuff.

Me, I'd rather burn something else in my inside wood furnace. Burns way too fast.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Folks around here love the Silver Maple firewood. I use it as a quick starter for a hot bed of coals and add the Oak and Cherry to it. Gotta rest up the finger a little longer. Should have gotten stitches when I cut it. In the meantime the work keeps piling up and I looked at some more to bid on. Better hurry, we have vacation right around the corner. Taking our son down to Va. Beach on the bay side. Looking forward to fresh seafood from Lynnhaven Seafood Marina!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree md

So I'm in Atlanta... I hit a couple of hotels and the prices where astronomical... The receptionist at one of the hotels told me about a place that has reasonable weekly rates with a guard at the door. No one in or out without ID. I said great! Looked good. It's actually right across the street from a building that I lived in 18 years ago for about a year and a half. Everything looks revamped and nice. Nice town homes across the street and behind me. Then I had to move around back because there was a problem with my room... So far I have seen a half dozen crack whores go into the alley back here and three dudes stop and hit a rock... Gotta love Atlanta. Great facade, everything looks good from the main streets but there are a thousand cuts in Atlanta... LOL, Nothing has changed here. I cut my teeth and learned how to climb in this town. It's like the New York City of the South.


----------



## Arbor Vision

spent most of the day buying a skid loader.....came across a deal I couldn't refuse 1995 753c with 1911hours and came with a smooth bucket, and brand new forks.....loader is in excellent shape...ended up paying 5500.00$.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> So I'm in Atlanta... I hit a couple of hotels and the prices where astronomical... The receptionist at one of the hotels told me about a place that has reasonable weekly rates with a guard at the door. No one in or out without ID. I said great! Looked good. It's actually right across the street from a building that I lived in 18 years ago for about a year and a half. Everything looks revamped and nice. Nice town homes across the street and behind me. Then I had to move around back because there was a problem with my room... So far I have seen a half dozen crack whores go into the alley back here and three dudes stop and hit a rock... Gotta love Atlanta. Great facade, everything looks good from the main streets but there are a thousand cuts in Atlanta... LOL, Nothing has changed here. I cut my teeth and learned how to climb in this town. It's like the New York City of the South.


 
Big cities are essentially all the same that way. If they really wanted to shut down the drug trade which is at the heart of most of the crime, they could do it. But they (politicians and police) don't want to do it for many reasons.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> All you guys workin on Sun? Makes for a tough Mon am. Did you work on Sat too?
> 
> We genrly work bout 6x on sat then take off sun. Back in the day Sun was like any other day tho. Do em when ya got em. Maybe take a doober down to the riv on tue or wed (when nobody else is off hAHA) and catch some catfish all day standin in the current.umpkin2:
> 
> Today we got the first hundo percent eab day. 2 nice size green ash dead from eab I found.
> 
> Let the games begin. Crano makes it a caker.


 
We have been working alot of weekends, just trying to stay cuaght up, to a point anyway! We had to do that one on that day, only day to get in there. I dont mind a day off in the week!

Think I found first EAB in Iowa, had USDA out, they think too, as it has all the signs, the perfect D holes, but no larvae or bug? We set a trap, and check it often. They did not want to confirm without one or the other.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> We have been working alot of weekends, just trying to stay cuaght up, to a point anyway! We had to do that one on that day, only day to get in there. I dont mind a day off in the week!
> 
> Think I found first EAB in Iowa, had USDA out, they think too, as it has all the signs, the perfect D holes, but no larvae or bug? We set a trap, and check it often. They did not want to confirm without one or the other.


 
Chance if it an ash and it is a D hole (they are very distinct) then it is eab. They won't usually confirm without an adult or larvae. Look for

S shaped galleries
Woodpecker damage
D holes
Notched leaves
Interior sprouting from the injuries

We have been tracking it on my Forestry Board for 5 years now and it has probably been in our town almost that long but it has just become obvious this year everywhere. You can equate it to popcorn or a forest fire in development.

Might be advantageous to you if you can find some s galleries to have a little contact with the local newspaper. Gave the guy who found it here in Cinci. mass press.


----------



## treevet

Here is how they look in advanced stages yesterday. D holes and woodpecker holes everywhere.

Took a little vid but can't get the upload.

I been treating these trees until this spring, new owner prob thought I was a scammer. Guess they found out otherwise. At least they called us for the td's.


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> They are dusty but nice thing is they don't need much seasoning to sell or burn for firewood. Don't burn real long but that is the stuff ho's like;. We knock em today and they get split next rain day and they are good to go by late Oct. Even get compliments about that stuff.
> 
> Me, I'd rather burn something else in my inside wood furnace. Burns way too fast.


 
Does the usda quarantine the ash in your area?


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> Does the usda quarantine the ash in your area?


 
The quarantines are just for isolated counties or for the side of your county that is not infested. Any county (or state for that matter) that is infested is free to move ash without restrictions within that infested area or areas contiguous that also have recognized infestations. 

This is why, in part, the infestations move so quickly in the infested zones because nothing is being moved out it is all traded within.

We found our first larvae today and our second adult. They are very hard to find in the beginning. We actually saw a number of them yesterday flying around while slamming the ash but they are very elusive. It is much easier to find evidence of their presence.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Did about a 10' lilac at the end of the day for me, cool C-note. Took longer to walk out back to it than actually cut it. Which leads a question, anyway to permanently kill one? Besides making a concrete slab over it?

Thanks.


----------



## Jumper

Being still retired, worked for Habitat for Humanity on a build site not far from home. Rainy, muddy day, spent most of it cleaning up inside. Back at it Thursday and Friday.


----------



## treeman75

Garden Of Eden said:


> Did about a 10' lilac at the end of the day for me, cool C-note. Took longer to walk out back to it than actually cut it. Which leads a question, anyway to permanently kill one? Besides making a concrete slab over it?
> 
> Thanks.


 
tordon


----------



## prentice110

Today I had the pleasure of working with Fushcut, Treeslayer, and, for the first time ever, UNDER JPS!!!! I hope I was fast enuff for him! Animal in a tree! Still wanted to be up there, but hey, respect your elders!


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Today I had the pleasure of working with Fushcut, Treeslayer, and, for the first time ever, UNDER JPS!!!! I hope I was fast enuff for him! Animal in a tree! Still wanted to be up there, but hey, respect your elders!


 
Well that sure must've been something else!! One could only imagine!!! Lol...


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Well that sure must've been something else!! One could only imagine!!! Lol...


 
Imagine this, I stayed to the side, and kinda kept my mouth shut! kinda.......hehe


----------



## jefflovstrom

pic's?
Jeff


----------



## prentice110

dude, Johns cool as it gets, never woulda imagined that guy being as cool as he is. Dont have enuf thumbs to point up. I was pissed that he left without saying good bye tho... Its ok, I know where he's staying.... Maybe a phyco stalker visit will change his mind.....lol


----------



## prentice110

jefflovstrom said:


> pic's?
> Jeff


 
ask Dave, I dont stop long enuff to snap shots. Guy in the tree, = priority #1. Be cool if he did tho.....


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Imagine this, I stayed to the side, and kinda kept my mouth shut! kinda.......hehe


 
Aww man, they didn't let you crank up on the boat sail hoisting thingy?? Lol..


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Aww man, they didn't let you crank up on the boat sail hoisting thingy?? Lol..


 
huh? wuh? any ?'s, pm john....


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Here is how they look in advanced stages yesterday. D holes and woodpecker holes everywhere.
> 
> Took a little vid but can't get the upload.
> 
> I been treating these trees until this spring, new owner prob thought I was a scammer. Guess they found out otherwise. At least they called us for the td's.


 
What do you mean by "treating" them? 

I do all the EAB treatments at my work. We use the arborjet injection system. Should be good for up to 3 years of protection. The TreeAge chemical is astronomically high in price though and that, without a doubt, has stopped many people from treating their trees. The chemical is right around $500 dollars for a 1000 ML. Large trees can take 500 ml on the high dosage. It is the best treatment available at the moment though. I'm interested in how well the soil drenches and sprays perform.



Slowly, but surely, we are seeing more infested trees in this area and eventually all of them will be doomed without treatment. I suggest any company that has not yet been hit hard, to invest in the time and equipment to save your client's ash trees. It is sad that many will wait to late to act though and will lose a tree that could have been saved if they responded in a timely fashion.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> huh? wuh? any ?'s, pm john....


 
Hahaha. My work is done here. Phone needs charge and beer is out of reach/getting warm!!

Sounds like you girls had a good day working/ playing together though!! Cheers!


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> dude, Johns cool as it gets, never woulda imagined that guy being as cool as he is. Dont have enuf thumbs to point up. I was pissed that he left without saying good bye tho... Its ok, I know where he's staying.... Maybe a phyco stalker visit will change his mind.....lol


 
Yeah I will bet he is. Speaking of thumbs









The kid decided to open up his while opening a can of R134 with his pocket knife. He said " at least the A/C works in my car now!" 

He came in saying he would work today. 

Well I got the rest of the week off too! YAY! Not I don't! BOOO! I knew I should have taken that knife off him when I had the chance.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You are crazy Dan. You are lucky to have such a support group like this!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

today was interesting, more dead elms (ded) go figure, job #1 lady is giving us water and chips but its a village tree :msp_thumbup: second job stone dead elm bark was flaking off and everything the old lady across the street was yelling at us for cutting the tree down (you people are horrible, my father and grandfather were foresters or some nonsence, you tree killers...) we were like lady the tree is completly dead there isn't a single leaf on it but she kept on for like 30 mins and across the street from the first one was another 1/2 dead tree, red maple maybe?, that was given the mark of death(big white dot) yesturday by the village forester the HO went and painted over the dot with black paint and preceded to pleed with us to not cut down his tree we were on break so basically said shut the f up just call the village, village guy comes out and is talking to this guy for over an hour about this chitty tree hopefully that one is on the next list we get I say we do it first!!!

wierdest thing of the day our climber was doing the flushcut on the second tree with the 660 and there was a loud ass POP the mexis are looking at it for like 5 mins I take it pull it over once no compression so I go to wiggle the spark plug completly loose turns out it blew the threads clean out of the jug.


----------



## treeman82

Today we brought in another guy to help with a small clearing job, however first order of business for the day was a DEAD black cherry. Stupid move on my part this morning though, my guy put my gear next to the tree as he always does; helmet, saddle, rope bag, spikes. I go with the throw ball to get some lines set, in the process I rip out a rotten branch which clips my helmet sitting there on the ground. Damage doesn't seem terrible, but the helmet was retired immediately. Gotta order a new one from Sherrill ASAP, not sure which will get here first though, the helmet, or the box of goodies I ordered from them last night.

Beyond that we got the clearing job done without any troubles. Figured I'd be calling a friend to come pull the truck and chipper out when it got stuck... got out on my own power no problems. Dropped the chipper and it started pouring, plenty of lightning to go along with all the heavy rain.

Sent a text to a shady client letting him know that I'll be over there on Thursday, really want to walk from this guy. He was referred to me by somebody I flat out don't trust. Job isn't bad, just vista work on a bunch of smaller trees, and now 1 larger oak tree, plus a couple 40 - 50' hemlocks. Told him a day rate up front, he didn't want any clean-up, and didn't want to pay for full days. Quoted higher hourly rate with a min charge to go up there because it's out of my way, and the roads suck. First time I was supposed to go up there to work I got held up with storm damage and called to cancel, but apparently he wasn't even at the house. Went up there on another weekend, met his wife, can't use that word on a public forum... told her that this one oak behind her house was shot, got completely trashed in a wind storm, she flipped. Figure I have 2 - 3 short days there to get the work done, told the guy that I'm not just going there for his project. Have 2 other BS jobs I can go do within 15 min from his place, need to get them done to keep the list in check... told guy I'll be there Thursday to get stuff done, he has to wait... not sure when I'll be up there again. He owes me a couple bucks already, but I'd really love to walk from the people, take the loss and be done with it.


----------



## ropensaddle

well tons to do but 150 degrees f it i parked my ass today start one in the am


----------



## Jumper

[QUOTE: second job stone dead elm bark was flaking off and everything the old lady across the street was yelling at us for cutting the tree down (you people are horrible, my father and grandfather were foresters or some nonsence, you tree killers...) we were like lady the tree is completly dead there isn't a single leaf on it but she kept on for like 30 mins.[/QUOTE]


Reminds me of removing a half dead Manitoba Maple in a granola munching Birkenstock/Croc wearing section of Ottawa that was filled with concrete, and some woman came out and started giving me hell thinking I worked for the hydro company. Never mind the tree was on private property, a glorified weed, and well past its prime at that.

I framed houses for Habitat for Humanity again today, still in retirement. Back at it Thurs and Fri....


----------



## tree MDS

Jumper said:


> [QUOTE: second job stone dead elm bark was flaking off and everything the old lady across the street was yelling at us for cutting the tree down (you people are horrible, my father and grandfather were foresters or some nonsence, you tree killers...) we were like lady the tree is completly dead there isn't a single leaf on it but she kept on for like 30 mins.




Reminds me of removing a half dead Manitoba Maple in a granola munching Birkenstock/Croc wearing section of Ottawa that was filled with concrete, and some woman came out and started giving me hell thinking I worked for the hydro company. Never mind the tree was on private property, a glorified weed, and well past its prime at that.

I framed houses for Habitat for Humanity again today, still in retirement. Back at it Thurs and Fri....[/QUOTE]

You get payed for all these houses you're supposedly framing everyday Bud? 

Who gets to live in these homes?? 

Just curious, is all..


----------



## the Aerialist

*Made a great contact today ...*

mattfr12 and I got together today and I had a great time seeing what a real deal tree service is like. Matt asked me if I could spare a ground worker for a day due to an unplaned vacation that left them needing a ground guy.

Needing a day off myself, I shifted the days work to tomorrow and gave him my best man and Nephew, JohnBoy. I wanted to give JohnBoy an opportunity to work for someone other than myself as a ground guy.

I was proud of him because he stepped right in and did a great job, even taking over as rope man for Matt, who was in his brand new bucket truck (4000 miles). I had some evaluations to do, but I ended up sticking around and talking with Matt's Dad as we watched the work progress. I think JohnBoy Picked up a log that impressed everyone, I think Matt took a photo of it with his phone, maybe he'll post it.

And progress it did. Matt worked smoothly and eficeintly from the bucket, quickly dismantling a small Maple in a housing project with plenty of traffic and onlookers around. It was great to be on a job so well run but with zero responsibility. I was pretty much a spectator although Matt's Dad and I got to talk quite a bit.

It was a short day and after lunch Matt and I went on a couple of estimates together and we've agreed to work the jobs together, and hooking up with Matt and his Father will benefit both our companies, mine being rather small potatoes compared to his equipment wise.

Matt's got a Bobcat with a massive stump grinder attachment that definitely makes my tractor's look rather puny. I didn't get to see it in action though because it developed a problem, most likely with the computer controlled traversing of the attachment.

I look forward to working with Matt on more projects in the future. It's great to meet someone from this site who is so close and has such a great operation going.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> mattfr12 and I got together today and I had a great time seeing what a real deal tree service is like. Matt asked me if I could spare a ground worker for a day due to an unplaned vacation that left them needing a ground guy.
> 
> Needing a day off myself, I shifted the days work to tomorrow and gave him my best man and Nephew, JohnBoy. I wanted to give JohnBoy an opportunity to work for someone other than myself as a ground guy.
> 
> I was proud of him because he stepped right in and did a great job, even taking over as rope man for Matt, who was in his brand new bucket truck (4000 miles). I had some evaluations to do, but I ended up sticking around and talking with Matt's Dad as we watched the work progress.
> 
> And progress it did. Matt worked smoothly and eficeintly from the bucket, quickly dismantling a small Maple in a housing project with plenty of traffic and onlookers around. It was great to be on a job so well run but with zero responsibility. I was pretty much a spectator although Matt's Dad and I got to talk quite a bit.
> 
> It was a short day and after lunch Matt and I went on a couple of estimates together and we've agreed to work the jobs together, and hooking up with Matt and his Father will benefit both our companies, mine being rather small potatoes compared to his equipment wise.
> 
> Matt's got a Bobcat with a massive stump grinder attachment that definitely makes my tractor's look rather puny. I didn't get to see it in action though because it developed a problem, most likely with the computer controlled traversing of the attachment.
> 
> I look forward to working with Matt on more projects in the future. It's great to meet someone from this site who is so close and has such a great operation going.


 
Sounds like Matt had better watch his backside... just saying..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like Matt had better watch his backside... just saying..



ive read alot of that hear but im the kinda guy that gives the benifit of the doubt and in this case id have to say dougs a good guy with good intentions in the tree care industry. everyone started some where and if i can help people with knowledge or equipment in the benifit of both people why not. people hammer him about his videos and what not but i can also remember a time when i first climbed a tree and i didnt do everything exactly right? as far as watching my back 

doug is almost in a different tree game than me does pruning take downs in tight residential settings. im not gonna deny or bash him for trying to earn a dollar.

ill bash the man able to work sitting on his couch somewhere collecting a check that me and everyone else here is writing.

on the other hand my bread and butter is large tree removal where 80% of it is done with a crane i just had my own knuckle boom built in june to help cut down on the rental cost. i usually come in a good bit cheaper than the competion due to the speed we can knock down trees straight from a crane into a morbark 2400xl with a loader. a few years ago trees that would take us 2 days to cut down and haul out are down and out in hours.

on friday where doing a 9 pine removal ranging from 40 to 75 feet. at 400 a tree we where by far the lowest bidder including stumps. we can usually knock out a job like that in 5-6 hours.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Pruning takedowns ...*



mattfr12 said:


> ... doug is almost in a different tree game than me does pruning take downs in tight residential settings... my bread and butter is large tree removal where 80% of it is done with a crane ...


 
Well thanks for the kind words, they are far too few around here, but what's a "pruning takedown"? I guess it must be one where I wear my gaffs.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

:biggrin:


----------



## the Aerialist

*I've seen that smile before ...*



Mike Cantolina said:


> :biggrin:



Is that big grin because you're in happy valley?


----------



## mattfr12

Aerial Arborist said:


> Well thanks for the kind words, they are far too few around here, but what's a "pruning takedown"? I guess it must be one where I wear my gaffs.



hew doesnt wear gaffs when thier pruning? crazy not to so much easier


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> well tons to do but 150 degrees f it i parked my ass today start one in the am


 
the heat is killer i think its starting to rain sometimes but its just the sweat collecting in my hard hat and starting to drain out. when its that hot its hard to get anything done


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> ive read alot of that hear but im the kinda guy that gives the benifit of the doubt and in this case id have to say dougs a good guy with good intentions in the tree care industry. everyone started some where and if i can help people with knowledge or equipment in the benifit of both people why not. people hammer him about his videos and what not but i can also remember a time when i first climbed a tree and i didnt do everything exactly right? as far as watching my back
> 
> doug is almost in a different tree game than me does pruning take downs in tight residential settings. im not gonna deny or bash him for trying to earn a dollar.
> 
> ill bash the man able to work sitting on his couch somewhere collecting a check that me and everyone else here is writing.
> 
> on the other hand my bread and butter is large tree removal where 80% of it is done with a crane i just had my own knuckle boom built in june to help cut down on the rental cost. i usually come in a good bit cheaper than the competion due to the speed we can knock down trees straight from a crane into a morbark 2400xl with a loader. a few years ago trees that would take us 2 days to cut down and haul out are down and out in hours.
> 
> on friday where doing a 9 pine removal ranging from 40 to 75 feet. at 400 a tree we where by far the lowest bidder including stumps. we can usually knock out a job like that in 5-6 hours.


 
Good luck with all that Skippy... we'll see if you're still around in a handful of years..

I smell a whole lot of BS reeking off of you. Weren't you a lawn guy crossover just a while back?

I would sure hate to be doing business in your area though, that's for sure.. you sound fearsome!!


----------



## tree MDS

I would love to see some of you big talkers on a real tree job sometime! 

Got it all figured out eh??


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> What do you mean by "treating" them?
> 
> I do all the EAB treatments at my work. We use the arborjet injection system. Should be good for up to 3 years of protection. The TreeAge chemical is astronomically high in price though and that, without a doubt, has stopped many people from treating their trees. The chemical is right around $500 dollars for a 1000 ML. Large trees can take 500 ml on the high dosage. It is the best treatment available at the moment though. I'm interested in how well the soil drenches and sprays perform.
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly, but surely, we are seeing more infested trees in this area and eventually all of them will be doomed without treatment. I suggest any company that has not yet been hit hard, to invest in the time and equipment to save your client's ash trees. It is sad that many will wait to late to act though and will lose a tree that could have been saved if they responded in a timely fashion.



We been using Mauget. Hard to make any money on the Treeage stuff it and equip is so expensive and the hole is huge. Might as well screw a lag bolt in there for a dog run afterwards.

The soil injections (we own a pro spray rig) and the trunk drench with Safari work just fine according to researchers but....

if they wait into the season, then it is too late to do the soil injects and you have no choice at that point.

All in all it is the chem cos. that will make the most on eab treatments. Now the lawn guys and exterminators are all into the treatments too. Supply and demand.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I would love to see some of you big talkers on a real tree job sometime!
> 
> Got it all figured out eh??


 
Are we causing trouble sparkles? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Are we causing trouble sparkles? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
HaHaHa! Sparkles! Had almost forgot about that. 

Hey TV, you need a hoisting license in your state to run crano?


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> HaHaHa! Sparkles! Had almost forgot about that.
> 
> Hey TV, you need a hoisting license in your state to run crano?


 
not yet but when we do....we will get one.

you get your cdl yet. pretty easy stuff and you prob need it for that new picker ya got.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> not yet but when we do....we will get one.
> 
> you get your cdl yet. pretty easy stuff and you prob need it for that new picker ya got.



It's been 5 long years of misery trying to get my driving privileges back ( not that I didn't deserve it and I definitely learned a very valuable lesson), but I finally got my reg license a few weeks ago, passed my cdl B w/ air brakes permit and am scheduled for my road test on Aug 30th. Almost there.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> not yet but when we do....we will get one.
> 
> you get your cdl yet. pretty easy stuff and you prob need it for that new picker ya got.



Still trying to figure out this whole hoisting license deal though. Seems like a real grey area in my state at least. Issue I have is the state requires 3 years experience in order to APPLY for the license, much less test for it, which means I either gotta go work for someone with a license for 3 years ( not gonna happen ) or hire someone for 3 years that has one. Taking on the expense of a CO and a crano at the same time is a big bite to chew.


----------



## sgreanbeans

prentice110 said:


> Today I had the pleasure of working with Fushcut, Treeslayer, and, for the first time ever, UNDER JPS!!!! I hope I was fast enuff for him! Animal in a tree! Still wanted to be up there, but hey, respect your elders!


 
Maaaaan, u guys suck!!!I wanna go! Been trying to get JPS down here, but the truck issues are still not resolved:bang:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> It's been 5 long years of misery trying to get my driving privileges back ( not that I didn't deserve it and I definitely learned a very valuable lesson), but I finally got my reg license a few weeks ago, passed my cdl B w/ air brakes permit and am scheduled for my road test on Aug 30th. Almost there.


 
no party?


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You are crazy Dan. You are lucky to have such a support group like this!
> Jeff


 
What i have been trying to figure out with all these doctors is if its a good crazy or a bad one. So far they don't let me have guns but I am allowed to be around children and the elderly.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Good luck with all that Skippy... we'll see if you're still around in a handful of years..
> 
> I smell a whole lot of BS reeking off of you. Weren't you a lawn guy crossover just a while back?
> 
> I would sure hate to be doing business in your area though, that's for sure.. you sound fearsome!!




good luck came a long time ago and no i never cut lawns, trees for the past ten years. and my company grew from a dumptruck and chipper into a 2 bucket truck 3 crew operation so say want you want this game has been very good to me over the years. im not gonna sit here and go on an on about the equipment i have. but im pretty sure well we still be around. all of my stories are able to be verified so if you wanna try me just go ahead. ill be more to than glad to provide the information. i have 8 tree employees and 3 that run the roto chopper makig mulch.

when we buy a truck like a knuckle boom we sure dont finance it when you get out of the minor leagues you can just write a check for that kinda ####.

i dont have to worry about the bank beatin on my door for anything.


----------



## treemandan

I got to weld my twuck back together but I want to know if JPS really does wear Dockers. They are some nice pants.


----------



## flushcut

I didn't see any dockers, carharts yes dockers no.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I would love to see some of you big talkers on a real tree job sometime!
> 
> Got it all figured out eh??


 
yeah we should all go hang out at yer place fer a lil. What do you have to do?What do they get for beer up there? I'll just come for moral support, ground supervision, pics and lunch, well, unless the rest of you are like everybody else around here and I gotta do it.


----------



## treemandan

*I just stepped inside to twist one up*







Taking a good look at what to do i came up with this:


----------



## treemandan

Its kinda my fault it broke. One of the many reasons ( which are mainly due to abuse) is the sway bar cross member was digarded when i put the plow frame on 5 years ago. I knew sumpin was foot after that last " truck extraction " I did with the winch. :msp_ohmy:

I had taken a small load of scrap to the yard the other day and traded for this 1/8th stuff and that bigger angle.


----------



## treemandan

I took time to move the evap can and put the frame back into suitable alignment. Cleaning it wasn't to bad. I need to cut sheet metal to cover everything then I can seal the crack, put in the braces and crossmember. The last two winters were fun ! Should be done tommra.




Meester Jacque, Hamar








And Pry


----------



## Grace Tree

Climbed two small maples yesterday. Got up in the first one and got stung twice. Saw em flying around but I got down fast and didn't see what they were. Climbed the second tree and got stung twice again. Not sure what they were but they left some nasty welts and dead skin around the sting. Finished the tree with a pole saw and throw bag. Started back to the yard and the phone rings.
Me--Hello
Caller-Hello. Are you Amish?
Me-No. Why do you ask?
Caller-Your name is on the approved tree contractor list for Cleveland Heights. (Cleveland suburb)
Me-Yes, we're bonded in Cleveland Heights.
Caller-Well my neighbor had a tree cut down real cheap by an Amish man from Middlefield (home town), and I thought it must be you.
Me-Not me. We work in Cleveland Heights but I'm not Amish and I doubt if the Amish guy was bonded.
Caller-Well would you come and give me a free estimate.
Me-Sorry-too busy.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> I would love to see some of you big talkers on a real tree job sometime!
> 
> Got it all figured out eh??


 
some of us have been doing it for over 3 decades. not saying we know it or everything. but we must be doing something right? obviously if about 10 employees feed thier family from it year round year after year. we have xmas parties and all the good stuff.

the key word is in the sentence above stop thinking you know it all.

im not here to mesure or compare companies with you but we sure do pretty well for just being BIG TALKERS.


----------



## jefflovstrom

One of our clients had a co-dom euc split.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> One of our clients had a co-dom euc split.


 
That's a rivetting story Jeffy. Very compelling. Won't need to watch television tonight after that one.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> That's a rivetting story Jeffy. Very compelling. Won't need to watch television tonight after that one.


 
I'm overwhelmed with info JL a pic and a sentence ,a wealth of info compared to the usuall . Oh and B.M congrats on that D.L. now you can actually operate all that equip you brag about.
Busted my azz all day to make up for our second climber. He was getting cleared by the doc after a failed tower hit him in the head. Quite a story will share when I have more time, stay cool my friends.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> good luck came a long time ago and no i never cut lawns, trees for the past ten years. and my company grew from a dumptruck and chipper into a 2 bucket truck 3 crew operation so say want you want this game has been very good to me over the years. im not gonna sit here and go on an on about the equipment i have. but im pretty sure well we still be around. all of my stories are able to be verified so if you wanna try me just go ahead. ill be more to than glad to provide the information. i have 8 tree employees and 3 that run the roto chopper makig mulch.
> 
> when we buy a truck like a knuckle boom we sure dont finance it when you get out of the minor leagues you can just write a check for that kinda ####.
> 
> i dont have to worry about the bank beatin on my door for anything.



How old are you? I was under the impression that you were in your early 20's for some reason.. sounds good though champ!


----------



## the Aerialist

*A beard and brimmed hat doesn't make you Amish ...*



Small Wood said:


> ... I'm not Amish and I doubt if the Amish guy was bonded...



And if the guy was really Amish he wouldn't be using a gas chainsaw, he'd be using a hand saw, and not a Silky.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> How old are you? I was under the impression that you were in your early 20's for some reason.. sounds good though champ!


 
insert tail between legs again :redface: hahaha


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> That's a rivetting story Jeffy. Very compelling. Won't need to watch television tonight after that one.


 
OK. Ha Ha on me. I started posting then got a call and and I got a situation going on. But, I put 4 of my best guy's on it because some get nervous. The tree was about 90' or so but alot of weight. I hate sending a guy up those, but there is alway's a plan. Got it down to about 30' because all debris must be cleaned up, their rules, so finish in the morning.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> insert tail between legs again :redface: hahaha



Yeah, I guess so pops.. 

Do an extra pushup for me, would ya! :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> OK. Ha Ha on me. I started posting then got a call and and I got a situation going on. But, I put 4 of my best guy's on it because some get nervous. The tree was about 90' or so but alot of weight. I hate sending a guy up those, but there is alway's a plan. Got it down to about 30' because all debris must be cleaned up, their rules, so finish in the morning.
> Jeff


 
Nice pic of the climber jeffers!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> How old are you? I was under the impression that you were in your early 20's for some reason.. sounds good though champ!



closer to late 20's now
just had some good success at it or some good luck. one of my climbers is in his fourties another in late 30's thats what i mean when been doing it for decades. when i climbed for bartlett and started on my own some of my friends left with me.

i bought a dump truck and a chipper when i was 18 to work on the side while i was working for other companies. and in 6-7 years it grew into something good.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> closer to late 20's now
> just had some good success at it or some good luck. one of my climbers is in his fourties another in late 30's thats what i mean when been doing it for decades. when i climbed for bartlett and started on my own some of my friends left with me.
> 
> i bought a dump truck and a chipper when i was 18 to work on the side while i was working for other companies. and in 6-7 years it grew into something good.


 
Then don't be saying you got three decades experience.. not something you just claim..


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> insert tail between legs again :redface: hahaha


 
I woulda put that tree back together again.

Don't you guys have a crane yet?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I woulda put that tree back together again.
> 
> Don't you guys have a crane yet?



Like yer sign crane?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Like yer sign crane?? :msp_w00t:


 
25 ton 105'main stick, 150 ft. with 2 jibs and rear mount so it can stay upright and still pick tree. Yeah, that sign crane sparkles.oke:

Biggest pick we made so far was bout 10k. Think your farm tractor could handle that?


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> closer to late 20's now
> just had some good success at it or some good luck. one of my climbers is in his fourties another in late 30's thats what i mean when been doing it for decades. when i climbed for bartlett and started on my own some of my friends left with me.
> 
> i bought a dump truck and a chipper when i was 18 to work on the side while i was working for other companies. and in 6-7 years it grew into something good.


 
How many decades you gonna be able to claim once you meet AA and his lawn tractor?? Lmao!!!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> 25 ton 105'main stick, 150 ft. with 2 jibs and rear mount so it can stay upright and still pick tree. Yeah, that sign crane sparkles.oke:
> 
> Biggest pick we made so far was bout 10k. Think your farm tractor could handle that?



I dunno.. looks kinda small in the pic..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> How many decades you gonna be able to claim once you meet AA and his lawn tractor?? Lmao!!!


 
Well i kinda thought it was common knowledge about combined experience like when companies say with 100 years experience between its employees. 

but i guess what should i expect from a guy that probably dropped out of highschool.

i really dont feel like playing thies childish games with you so this will be my last post on it. when you decide to leave the minor's and move up into the major's let me know. 

maybe we can even drag your spikes behind the truck on the way home so they look like they get used.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Well i kinda thought it was common knowledge about combined experience like when companies say with 100 years experience between its employees.
> 
> but i guess what should i expect from a guy that probably dropped out of highschool.



No, it's not common knowledge at all little boy.. it's actually much more simple than that, like as in how many years have YOU personally been doing treework.. not your employees! Psst.. now I know you full of #### for sure!!

I been in tree school long time boy.. don't worry about me!!


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Well i kinda thought it was common knowledge about combined experience like when companies say with 100 years experience between its employees.
> 
> but i guess what should i expect from a guy that probably dropped out of highschool.
> 
> i really dont feel like playing thies childish games with you so this will be my last post on it. when you decide to leave the minor's and move up into the major's let me know.
> 
> maybe we can even drag your spikes behind the truck on the way home so they look like they get used.



Hope that tiny little sheetrock crane you spending your wad on works out well for ya!!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> No, it's not common knowledge at all little boy.. it's actually much more simple than that, like as in how many years have YOU personally been doing treework.. not your employees! Psst.. now I know you full of #### for sure!!
> 
> I been in tree school long time boy.. don't worry about me!!


 
You suckin on a brown bottle tonight boy?

You count all your experience while you at home during work days postin on AS?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You suckin on a brown bottle tonight boy?
> 
> You count all your experience while you at home during work days postin on AS?



Bet your ass on both counts old man..

Hey, you and Kyle gonna show us another super slow motion crane pic sometime again soon?? Lol..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Bet your ass on both counts old man..


 
That figures twatface. You'll be cryin bout it tomorrow while sittin on the couch in the ac all day.....woe is me....what can I do bout myself :jester:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Bet your ass on both counts old man..
> 
> Hey, you and Kyle gonna show us another super slow motion crane pic sometime again soon?? Lol..


 
talk about slow....the drunk gots to edit a 2 paragraph post. Maybe you think of another doozie on the way to yak up into the toilet lol


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Bet your ass on both counts old man..
> 
> Hey, you and Kyle gonna show us another super slow motion crane pic sometime again soon?? Lol..



Hahaha....


----------



## jefflovstrom

You two really mess up a thread. 
Jeff :angry2:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha....


 
Gay twat treefag. My gm makes more than you and he sure knows more than you (CA)

Let's see another pict of your feet in spikes up 55 feet with retard actually working for a dummy like you


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> You two really mess up a thread.
> Jeff :angry2:


 
go back to your make pretend ride around treeman life


----------



## jefflovstrom

And the children continue.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Gay twat treefag. My gm makes more than you and he sure knows more than you (CA)
> 
> Let's see another pict of your feet in spikes up 55 feet with retard actually working for a dummy like you



I highly doubt it.

SUPER SLOW MOTION CRANE PIC!!! lol..


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> And the children continue.
> Jeff


 
And we talking about all day long Jeffers!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> And the children continue.
> Jeff


 
go bang your turtle phony hypocrite pseudo tree girl


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I highly doubt it.
> 
> SUPER SLOW MOTION CRANE PIC!!! lol..


 
Dum fk sits in the house all day wouldn't recognize a job you got to boom slow on.

Just broke your cherry on your first crane job lololololololololololol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Dum fk sits in the house all day wouldn't recognize a job you got to boom slow on.
> 
> Just broke your cherry on your first crane job lololololololololololol


 
Wassat, a 700 pound ash top?? 

Not exactly my first crane job, and it's definitely not rocket science! Dumbass..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Wassat, a 700 pound ash top??
> 
> Not exactly my first crane job, and it's definitely not rocket science! Dumbass..


 
wasn't even an ash tree. people actually pay you to work on trees sparkles?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> wasn't even an ash tree. people actually pay you to work on trees sparkles?


 
Oh, my bad, there must've been another super slow one.. go figure..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Oh, my bad, there must've been another super slow one.. go figure..



If I am so slow, how'd I get tons more equipment than you, better house, better cars, better life (esp being sober) and I am way better lookin than you as well?

Take another shot and consider that one dshbag.


----------



## treevet

passed out or ran out for another twelver.:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> If I am so slow, how'd I get tons more equipment than you, better house, better cars, better life (esp being sober) and I am way better lookin than you as well?
> 
> Take another shot and consider that one dshbag.


 
Um, well, you are pretty damn old.. just for starters. lol.

Besides, your equipment ain't really all that impressive bro (especially considering all the years you been sweating to aquire it)! Paint roller it up baby!!

Love ya though vet!

MDS.


----------



## prentice110

opcorn: Why do they call you Sparkles?


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> opcorn: Why do they call you Sparkles?



Actually, I think it started because of my generally cheerful demeaner.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Um, well, you are pretty damn old.. just for starters. lol.
> 
> Besides, your equipment ain't really all that impressive bro (especially considering all the years you been sweating to aquire it)! Paint roller it up baby!!
> 
> Love ya though vet!
> 
> MDS.


 
I could go into what I got, some old and some not so......but what you got Sparkles?

You got ummmmh, a bucket, a dump chip with way overpaid for bed, a John Deer tractor with the "slip scoop" lol

That bout sum it up?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Actually, I think it started because of my generally cheerful demeaner.


 
I heard it is his dancer name


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> If I am so slow, how'd I get tons more equipment than you, better house, better cars, better life (esp being sober) and I am way better lookin than you as well?
> 
> Take another shot and consider that one dshbag.


 
Don't forget you wear hawaiian shirts,a cell phone and camera on each ankle, are old enough to collect S.S and still work EVERY day. After 35 plus years of tree work you run a two man show and can't post without insulting someone. Whats worst yet is sometimes I think you really take yourself seriously.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Don't forget you wear hawaiian shirts,a cell phone and camera on each ankle, are old enough to collect S.S and still work EVERY day. After 35 plus years of tree work you run a two man show and can't post without insulting someone. Whats worst yet is sometimes I think you really take yourself seriously.


 
mebee so but I sure don't take your weak ass seriously

2 man shows rock and I wouldn't be surprised if I have made more than any other two man show to date.

I love to work you can't insult me with that dude.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> go bang your turtle phony hypocrite pseudo tree girl


 
It is hard not to feel sorry for you, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I could go into what I got, some old and some not so......but what you got Sparkles?
> 
> You got ummmmh, a bucket, a dump chip with way overpaid for bed, a John Deer tractor with the "slip scoop" lol
> 
> That bout sum it up?



Not really. Sounds good enough though. 

I think I'm going for another twelver... later.. 

Say hey to Bill W for me (homo that he was)!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dave, (TV), you really got to not post when you are drunk. You really make an ass of yourself and diminish any respect you may have retained from wanting to know it all. You can't fool everyone, but some of us dont need your crap! Are you so needing that you need some attention? Put the booze down and talk to ya later- 
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> mebee so but I sure don't take your weak ass seriously
> 
> 2 man shows rock and I wouldn't be surprised if I have made more than any other two man show to date.
> 
> I love to work you can't insult me with that dude.


 
No but I can insult you for wearing hawaiin shirts ,phone anklets and being way to old to say dude!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> It is hard not to feel sorry for you,
> Jeff


 
You know what man, We been out there in high humidity 100 degree weather for what seems like months, all last week all this week all day yesterday, today and tomorrow putting multiple cables in a 120 foot hackberry. It is hard, damn hard. I like things that are hard and not many people can do.

But I am not in the best mood in the heat and I don't tolerate pretenders very well. I have a high respect for high level other arborists. You ......on the other hand....you....you are not an experienced climber (what this section of the forum is designated for). You don't do the work you don't hurt, you don't go up in the air. You ride around in the air (a/c) all day and I feel sorry for you. Are you a has been, never was, a pretender to hang out with climbers?....

I don't know and I doubt if you know why you are here either. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Dave, (TV), you really got to not post when you are drunk. You really make an ass of yourself and diminish any respect you may have retained from wanting to know it all. You can't fool everyone, but some of us dont need your crap! Are you so needing that you need some attention? Put the booze down and talk to ya later-
> Jeff


 
Been sober for over 20 years.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> No but I can insult you for wearing hawaiin shirts ,phone anklets and being way to old to say dude!


 
fair enough


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Dave, (TV), you really got to not post when you are drunk. You really make an ass of yourself and diminish any respect you may have retained from wanting to know it all. You can't fool everyone, but some of us dont need your crap! Are you so needing that you need some attention? Put the booze down and talk to ya later-
> Jeff


 
Whats funny is when he is on tb his posts look like a college thesis. His kisses major azz and is a overall nice guy. Then he comes here and berates anyone he can. At least he knows his place.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Whats funny is when he is on tb his posts look like a college thesis. His kisses major azz and is a overall nice guy. Then he comes here and berates anyone he can. At least he knows his place.


 
I am a nice guy.....with an edge


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> You know what man, We been out there in high humidity 100 degree weather for what seems like months,you are not an experienced climber


 
You are a Dumb-Ass! I climbed for almost 29 years, dumb f u k ! Went into management so I would not end up like you, a cry baby who hates a guy that moves up because you can't' Man, you are sad! 
Jeff
Go read a book and explain it to us so we think you are smart.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a Dumb-Ass! I climbed for almost 29 years, dumb f u k ! Went into management so I would not end up like you, a cry baby who hates a guy that moves up because you can't' Man, you are sad!
> Jeff
> Go read a book and explain it to us so we think you are smart.


 
You are NOT a climber blubber gut. You are or you are not a climber. You are not a climber.

Amazing you think you moved UP.!


----------



## mr. holden wood

;


treevet said:


> I am a nice guy.....with an edge


 
I'm gonna use that, usually when a see I guy like you I think man that guys a dbag. Now i'll think damn that guys "got edge"


----------



## treevet

where'd that damn sparkles go? at least he's a tree climber.:msp_w00t:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> You are NOT a climber blubber gut. You are or you are not a climber. You are not a climber.
> 
> Amazing you think you moved UP.!


 
Dang man, you are clinical! Yeah, I got my job because I am pretty, right? Dumb, I doubt you could ever climbed what I have climbed. You are really coming off as a fool, but hey, your choice.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> ;
> 
> I'm gonna use that, usually when a see I guy like you I think man thats guys a dbag. Now i'll think damn thats guys "got edge"


 
you think about me way too much. don't tell me you're goin gay for me cause I don't swing that way:help:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang man, you are clinical! Yeah, I got my job because I am pretty, right? Dumb, I doubt you could ever climbed what I have climbed. You are really coming off as a fool, but hey, your choice.
> Jeff


 
at least I be a "climbin" fool....you.....



not a climber


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> at least I be a "climbin" fool....you.....
> 
> 
> 
> not a climber


 
I am a happy family guy, Deal with it. I started climbing in 1977. 
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> you think about me way too much. don't tell me you're goin gay for me cause I don't swing that way:help:


 
Sorry, old dudes with edge aren't my thing. If you could have a day in my life you'd start drinking again. Took the night off to rest up for a big removal. Won't catch me back here for a bit ill be out pulling trim. I know where you'll be, posting away looking for a fight on the net. Damn getting old must suck, now go to bed old fella.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> No, it's not common knowledge at all little boy.. it's actually much more simple than that, like as in how many years have YOU personally been doing treework.. not your employees! Psst.. now I know you full of #### for sure!!
> 
> Please quite being a dirt bag its really not profesional. thiers a much more mature way to talk about things. i mean comon you must have something better to do than rag on people on an internet forum all day. go cut down a tree make some money. your gonna need it to buy more keyboards with all this mouthing you do through your hands.
> 
> i really have no will to bad mouth you anymore im just not that kinda person. places like this are generally used to offer help and advice to other people.
> 
> talk bad about me all you want but what my skills and abilities have provided me with are
> 
> a nice life for my family
> the ability for my wife to stay home and take care of my children
> and the nice thing of not having to worry about paying the bills
> 
> and thats all i need.
> 
> i may not be the best climber in the world like you but it sure gets done everyday.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not common knowledge at all little boy.. it's actually much more simple than that, like as in how many years have YOU personally been doing treework.. not your employees! Psst.. now I know you full of #### for sure!!
> 
> Please quite being a dirt bag its really not profesional. thiers a much more mature way to talk about things. i mean comon you must have something better to do than rag on people on an internet forum all day. go cut down a tree make some money. your gonna need it to buy more keyboards with all this mouthing you do through your hands.
> 
> i really have no will to bad mouth you anymore im just not that kinda person. places like this are generally used to offer help and advice to other people.
> 
> talk bad about me all you want but what my skills and abilities have provided me with are
> 
> a nice life for my family
> the ability for my wife to stay home and take care of my children
> and the nice thing of not having to worry about paying the bills
> 
> and thats all i need.
> 
> i may not be the best climber in the world like you but it sure gets done everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so it's like a happy tree dream come true, so sweet!
> 
> Good for you man!
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so it's like a happy tree dream come true, so sweet!
> 
> Good for you man!
> 
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im just saying whats the point where are we gonna get with this your gonna hate me because im not old and havent been climbing for 20 years?
> 
> whats the point in making enemies?
> 
> just makes no sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> im just saying whats the point where are we gonna get with this your gonna hate me because im not old and havent been climbing for 20 years?
> 
> whats the point in making enemies?
> 
> just makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya dude! dont have any more time for this tonight.
> 
> Best of luck with the sheetrock boom.. (lol) :msp_tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

im an easy going guy man even after all that i dont care i dont get steamed over this kinda stuff.

come on out and cut some trees. im usually willing to help anyone that wont screw me over in the end. 

ill see if AA will let me borrow his ice axes then ill definetly be the best climber ever. a guy like him is just seeking knowledge imagine if you have never worked for a tree company. if i never would have worked for bartlett i wouldnt know jack ####. thats where i learned how to play with cranes footlock and so on. thats why im more than willing to bring him out on a jobsite let him see how someone else does it. i have never held another job other than tree work since the age of 16 now back then i didnt know crap we climbed with just fliplines and saddles.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya dude! dont have any more time for this tonight.
> 
> Best of luck with the sheetrock boom.. (lol) :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont be jelouse. i also dont wanna shell out 300 grand to build one thats like 150 feet. anything bigger than what i can reach i will just continue to use local crane companies. to build a kboom that big when i looked into it effer wanted 200 for just the boom.
> 
> ya i gotta go to bed to so we can just call it a draw for tonight.
> 
> me and the crew will think up some cunning insults tomorrow and we can go at it again.
Click to expand...


----------



## the Aerialist

mattfr12 said:


> ... ill see if AA will let me borrow his ice axes then ill definetly be the best climber ever. a guy like him is just seeking knowledge imagine if you have never worked for a tree company. if i never would have worked for bartlett i wouldnt know jack ####...



An ice axe in each hand and your Gekos on your feet will make you the fastest up a tree of anyone on this board, but you better let me belay you with your boom. For those who dare:







*ACHIEVEMENT:* "_In life you should not pursue goals that are easily achieved, develop an instinct for what can only just be achieved through for greatest efforts_".

And thanks Matt, it was great to see how you do it with your new bucket, next I want to bring you out on one of my jobs to see how I do it. Self taught with not much but balls to start with, I've come a long way baby. After all, I started out by dropping poles!

And how about JohnBoy, Matt, ya think anybody here would dish him any #### in person? Did you get that photo of him picking up that log you wanted to cut into three pieces for him before he picked it up and whipped it into your dump truck?


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Ground guy transformation*

Well, yesterday, we had a pretty big ash removal, buckeye and maple prune, I am getting physically destroyed out here, so.......I let Chris (aka) young padawan, go up in the truck and do the whole job himself, kid did good! slow but steady, good decisions on the prune's. He now understands what it takes to hold a pole saw fully extended for awhile! Little by little I am turning this kid into an Arborist, send him home with homework and it shows. I can hear him on the ground telling the others about this, or that, with the trees, most all the time, right on the money. Good, cause one of these days, it will be all on him! This will be the 2nd time I have invested time into training someone from scratch, the first one, I lost when I was called back in, got him a job at Asplundh, now he is Asst GF at 25. Good knowing Uncle Sam has me on the do not call list!, as I don't wanna give up anymore to the Big O!


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang man, you are clinical! Yeah, I got my job because I am pretty, right? Dumb, I doubt you could ever climbed what I have climbed. You are really coming off as a fool, but hey, your choice.
> Jeff


 I think your pretty! Just saying!


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Sorry, old dudes with edge aren't my thing. If you could have a day in my life you'd start drinking again. Took the night off to rest up for a big removal. Won't catch me back here for a bit ill be out pulling trim. I know where you'll be, posting away looking for a fight on the net. Damn getting old must suck, now go to bed old fella.


 
Sounds like a real tough life Holden, got a take down (woooooo) to rest up for and go try to find a compatible mate (good luck with that one)? (get some trim....did you really say that?:monkey. Can't wait to meet Mrs. Holden wood haha.

Yes, by all means, rest up, fellow your age prob could use a little rest. Maybe take a nap or two today.

And yes, you're right, posting and looking for a fight is despicable. Reminds me of this guy on AS that comes on and picks fights and then disappears for a while.....

wait a minute.....that's you opcorn:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, yesterday, we had a pretty big ash removal, buckeye and maple prune, I am getting physically destroyed out here, so.......I let Chris (aka) young padawan, go up in the truck and do the whole job himself, kid did good! slow but steady, good decisions on the prune's. He now understands what it takes to hold a pole saw fully extended for awhile! Little by little I am turning this kid into an Arborist, send him home with homework and it shows. I can hear him on the ground telling the others about this, or that, with the trees, most all the time, right on the money. Good, cause one of these days, it will be all on him! This will be the 2nd time I have invested time into training someone from scratch, the first one, I lost when I was called back in, got him a job at Asplundh, now he is Asst GF at 25. Good knowing Uncle Sam has me on the do not call list!, as I don't wanna give up anymore to the Big O!


 
Good news. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Then don't be saying you got three decades experience.. not something you just claim..


 
I've got three but the mid years 15 th were by far the more productive for myself. I can still put in a good week but i pace myself you have to in our heat
Best equipment ive bought in thirty years was my wraptor and husky's:monkey:


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> I've got three but the mid years 15 th were by far the more productive for myself. I can still put in a good week but i pace myself you have to in our heat
> Best equipment ive bought in thirty years was my wraptor and husky's:monkey:



Amen, brother ben!
This heat has been horrible, the humidity is the worst part. Work 10 minutes and ya cant see from the sweat burning yur eyes! Cant keep glasses on cause they just fog up!
I so gots to be getin mes a Wraptor

We didn't do much today, had a gully washer this AM, Dubuque, the town all over the news with floods is just north of us, had 10 inches of rain last night! We had a few inches, but nutin like that. Still was enough to stop us dead in our tracks, all the turf is saturated and I have no street trees to work at the moment. Guys split wood and I am doing bids, think I did sell an 8500 job, taking out a bunch of locust and American elm, all bucket, all bombing. Hope I get it, will be fun, I'll let the padawan do it!

Just told yellowbook that I am not renewing with them, WOW!! That dude gave me a song and dance, the likes I have never seen!, didn't work tho, 2500 for a year and I received like 5 calls from that book. Putting that money into the website, gonna start a blog. What the heck I am gonna put on it, still not sure, but web people think it will keep my points up with google.


----------



## Blakesmaster

*Had a sketchy one today.*

CO was booked out 2 weeks and this had to be done today so I put my number on it yesterday and we figured it out. No good tie in point for either tree or climber, bucket wouldn't reach, so we anchored all sides of the tree in different directions and limbed it out. Left the tops on the final branch supporting the load and reached out as far as I could for the money cut. Went perfect, but oh, so close. The butt fell 2.5 feet from the house and the tops stayed put on the roof. Never saw one done this way so we "invented" it. lol Wouldn't want to do it again as there's way too many variables in how the butt will hinge over when splintered like that. We used the GRCS to apply backwards pressure on the butt to try and keep the wood from splitting further at the hinge. Worked well, and I was definitely relieved when it all hit the ground.


----------



## deevo

Just told yellowbook that I am not renewing with them, WOW!! That dude gave me a song and dance, the likes I have never seen!, didn't work tho, 2500 for a year and I received like 5 calls from that book. Putting that money into the website, gonna start a blog. What the heck I am gonna put on it, still not sure, but web people think it will keep my points up with google.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I won't be renewing with the yellow bookers either, online advertising is the way to go. I get more requests by e-mail and hits on my website the phone calls these days!


----------



## Blakesmaster

The cuts in the second picture were made with me tied into the fallen lead on the roof. Not a comfortable place to be but it had to get done. I had it anchored very solid over the roof of the house to our trucks and bases of other trees...but still. The money cut was made from the roof. I tied into the base of another tree, over the peak and reached out as far as I safely could for the cut. Put a notch on top and a slight undercut as my bro cranked the GRCS and broke it free.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> CO was booked out 2 weeks and this had to be done today so I put my number on it yesterday and we figured it out. No good tie in point for either tree or climber, bucket wouldn't reach, so we anchored all sides of the tree in different directions and limbed it out. Left the tops on the final branch supporting the load and reached out as far as I could for the money cut. Went perfect, but oh, so close. The butt fell 2.5 feet from the house and the tops stayed put on the roof. Never saw one done this way so we "invented" it. lol Wouldn't want to do it again as there's way too many variables in how the butt will hinge over when splintered like that. We used the GRCS to apply backwards pressure on the butt to try and keep the wood from splitting further at the hinge. Worked well, and I was definitely relieved when it all hit the ground.


 Good stuff Chris, yeah it's a relief for sure when trees like that are on the ground and not posing any further hazard!


----------



## treemandan

*Its the tightness of this lil dude's sphincter*

which I rely on. Truth be told be didn't pull the front wheels to check the brakes when he inspected it. He looked in with a flashlight front underneath. If he had pulled at least one front wheel he would have seen the pads were cracked. Another truth be told is my sphincter is usually tighter than the next ( I don't know if you guys noticed ) so I know what he does and then some plus the rest.


HuH? What was I saying?:cool2:


Oh yeah, this is Steve.









He gets a little overboard when he said they spring mount would have to be taken off the frame to fix the crack. Going on about 2 days labor @ 800.00 per day. Talking all sorts of horrors. All in all, after planning, fab, prep, it only took 1.5 hours to seal the crack and install the braces. I had a guy spot for flame while I was underneath welding. Had one small flash but it was handled with a spray bottle and water. I had make spark sheild. And I fixed mah hand truck!












It was abillowin today.












I welded a hub back together on mah favorite hand truck


----------



## treemandan

Its all in the flow when it comes to laying a bead, it takes a steady hand. That was not working for me, I was all over the place but I cleaned well between beads and layed it in hot. I would like to put a 2 post where the truck sits, it would have made it so much easier. I need to clean and paint it then i get mah sticker!


----------



## treemandan

Almost August!? Wow!


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> CO was booked out 2 weeks and this had to be done today so I put my number on it yesterday and we figured it out. No good tie in point for either tree or climber, bucket wouldn't reach, so we anchored all sides of the tree in different directions and limbed it out. Left the tops on the final branch supporting the load and reached out as far as I could for the money cut. Went perfect, but oh, so close. The butt fell 2.5 feet from the house and the tops stayed put on the roof. Never saw one done this way so we "invented" it. lol Wouldn't want to do it again as there's way too many variables in how the butt will hinge over when splintered like that. We used the GRCS to apply backwards pressure on the butt to try and keep the wood from splitting further at the hinge. Worked well, and I was definitely relieved when it all hit the ground.






It kinda looks as though you should have set a pulley in the tree behind and lifted with that. The little pine looks like you could have pulled light stuff into that to then dropped it where the other lead fell. Do you have a BigShot? For me the choice was either that or buy a bucket truck, I went with the BigShot.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> It kinda looks as though you should have set a pulley in the tree behind and lifted with that. The little pine looks like you could have pulled light stuff into that to then dropped it where the other lead fell. Do you have a BigShot? For me the choice was either that or buy a bucket truck, I went with the BigShot.


 
Yeah, we have a big shot. The trees behind were much further away than they appear in the photo and half dead silver maples at that. The scotch pine in the pic was also a good distance away and partially uprooted from the lower lead of the walnut that crashed into it so I wasn't hucking any weight onto that mutha. I could have possibly tied into it and made the cut out further but then I ran the risk of the wood being heavier than the tops and upsetting the brush on the roof causing more damage...not to mention the swing I would have taken after the cut onto a partially uprooted pine. Was a tough call, but it went like I planned. 

Here's a pic from the bucket at full extension. I thought I could reach it but when laid out I was just a few feet short. As you can see from the pic there's really jack to rig to anywhere near this top.


----------



## treemandan

2008 Sliverado with heated seats and talcum powder!!? Well, OK but it gonna get scratched.


I tell whoever is operating the winch not to stand in front of the truck and if it starts to go just let it, get out of the way and find the nearest camera. Everyonce in a while I have to strap the ass end down. 


Its worth it.



















One of my old tuggers


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I agree and will be the first to promise to behave!
> Jeff


 
You say that now but you'll change.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not common knowledge at all little boy.. it's actually much more simple than that, like as in how many years have YOU personally been doing treework.. not your employees! Psst.. now I know you full of #### for sure!!
> 
> Please quite being a dirt bag its really not profesional. thiers a much more mature way to talk about things. i mean comon you must have something better to do than rag on people on an internet forum all day. go cut down a tree make some money. your gonna need it to buy more keyboards with all this mouthing you do through your hands.
> 
> i really have no will to bad mouth you anymore im just not that kinda person. places like this are generally used to offer help and advice to other people.
> 
> talk bad about me all you want but what my skills and abilities have provided me with are
> 
> a nice life for my family
> the ability for my wife to stay home and take care of my children
> and the nice thing of not having to worry about paying the bills
> 
> and thats all i need.
> 
> i may not be the best climber in the world like you but it sure gets done everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please, make no apologies for not being the best climber in the world. We all know that is not possible, well, because I am!:msp_rolleyes:
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please, make no apologies for not being the best climber in the world. We all know that is not possible, well, because I am!:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me the secret is it the ice axes? i gotta know
Click to expand...


----------



## Jumper

Cut holes in floors, ceilings, and joists with a sawzall in prep for the HVAC people to do their thing on a Habitat for Humamity build site. Back at er tomorrow.

And for an added treat check out "Damned Pervert" in Off the Topic Forum

As a aside, had a near miss, someone cutting holes in the floor above never warned that he was about to hit the piece he just cut with a hammer, sending it flying into my hed, which fortunately was covered it a hard hat. Small piece, just startled me really but could have smarted a little if my head was bare or in a ball cap. A lot less impact than the time I got a six inch chunk of sugar maple come swinging out off a tree at me unannounced!


----------



## treemandan

But Yeah Blakes, that was a money shot! Where did you say to tied in for that? I was wondering if you could use the elavated bucket for a working TIP. 

I hate when you can't get ropes in the tips of stuff like that. I would have either known I had a chance to make that shot or I wouldn't have done it and i would have thought about a while before I did it. Hell I dunno why yer hillbilly ass didn't run a rope through all them trees in the back, tie it to your pickup an drive off.... Well, if ya had the breath to start it that is. Hey! You still have that yota? I haven't seen your new truck, Desiel?


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me the secret is i the ice axes? i gotta know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say there have been quite a few times I coulda used an axe just like that up there. I wonder if it would work for prying rounds off of trunks or hammering wedges aloft. Maybe just a place to hang yer clock radio?
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> The cuts in the second picture were made with me tied into the fallen lead on the roof. Not a comfortable place to be but it had to get done. I had it anchored very solid over the roof of the house to our trucks and bases of other trees...but still. The money cut was made from the roof. I tied into the base of another tree, over the peak and reached out as far as I safely could for the cut. Put a notch on top and a slight undercut as my bro cranked the GRCS and broke it free.


 
" A cut it time"


I have run rope over the house like that. If you anchor both ends, tie a knot at the peak you can then go on either side. You can usually drive some sort of anchor where you need it. Dingo anyone? Stump Grinder? The right knots and harware, sometimes you have to shoot a line over the house and pull your climbing over. Whatever, even if you TIP from the bucket its better than being on the roof without I would think.

My last ditch would be to secure the little pine and TIP there but that is where the load is going. Yikes! When ya getting a crane?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here's what I did today ...*

Loaded up the wood from the big Cherry takedown today and did some minor trimming and a simple drop of a small tree in very bad condition for the primary customer's elderly backyard neighbor in return for her allowing us to store the wood from the customer's Cherry. Note the tight space we had to haul everything out of:

[video=youtube;Ngj_06h5LCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngj_06h5LCI[/video]

I'm already using Rope's suggestion for laying down protection for an area I was worried about wheel spin in. Lattice was sufficient for the little tractor because with the 8 wheel kit on it only generates 4 psi on the ground.


----------



## treemandan

Looks like STEINHAUSER won that round. I would look into a set of forks you can attach to the bucket. Maybe I will see what is up with that resin trellace stuff like you have on the ground for my Dingo but it don't do steps. Sure don't want to be on it if it did.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Aerial Arborist said:


> Loaded up the wood from the big Cherry takedown today and did some minor trimming and a simple drop of a small tree in very bad condition for the primary customer's elderly backyard neighbor in return for her allowing us to store the wood from the customer's Cherry. Note the tight space we had to haul everything out of:
> 
> [video=youtube;Ngj_06h5LCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngj_06h5LCI[/video]
> 
> I'm already using Rope's suggestion for laying down protection for an area I was worried about wheel spin in. Lattice was sufficient for the little tractor because with the 8 wheel kit on it only generates 4 psi on the ground.


 
Drop the broom, put down the camera and start movin wood groundys. Your turning a simple task into a circus.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Drop the broom, put down the camera and start movin wood groundys. Your turning a simple task into a circus.


 
Give the guy a break. He's 65 years old! The Steinhauser runs on gas, he runs on geritol and prompts from the ladies. A regular Don Quiote.

that's why I suggested the forks so he could carry a longer log. When it comes down to it, I am 40, I don't pick up very much that is heavy by useing my hands. 


With The Steinhauser i would pull a road trailer in, load it then pull it all out to the truck. Or I would put an axle on one end on a log then pull from the other side, pull logs out whole. Or get decent forks. Add ons probably would put to much weight to far forward but it may be your only option. Does it have Quick- Attach ? You should be able to carry a log as long as the loader, that's 3 times what you carry now. 

Reg has made a few branch and debris dollies for working in the tight spots.


----------



## treemandan

You need some road cones or like a flagman or something. I didn't like the looks of that. Yeah, I could read the body laungauge and minds of the crew , AA and the people with their cars. Looked a little loose in the street.


----------



## mattfr12

Stiener tractor the next replacement for the dingo? ill have to say it did look pretty ideal in that situation.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> You need some road cones or like a flagman or something. I didn't like the looks of that. Yeah, I could read the body laungauge and minds of the crew , AA and the people with their cars. Looked a little loose in the street.


 
seems like everytime i put the tree work ahead signs out people start driving faster. ive had people drive right past my flagman. i hate working on main streets.


----------



## treemandan

Was that a broom? Was someone sweeping the street with a broom? 


Nah, nah nah dude. You can't be doing that horse####. That's blasphemy ! You gotta get a decent blower come Monday cause you can't go around letting people see you doing that. Yeah, really. A broom? A broom? We have brooms now? We are street sweepers? Are you out of your mind?


----------



## prentice110

Today I climbed, pole sawed, trimmed, knocked down a boxelder, got drunk, and read some poasts. Shot some guns, killed some toiletes. Why did you even bother tying that thing off? I just dont get you guys sometimes. Just cut it. If you know what your doing a rope and pulley is a waste of time. Are you stuck, or do you just not get it?


----------



## tree MDS

Isn't that how the Egyptians built the pyramids, with the ramps and all? lol.


----------



## treemandan

Any other of yoos yah hoos pull out a broom that'll be it. JPS? Nice pants!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Isn't that how the Egyptians built the pyramids, with the ramps and all? lol.


 
The inclined plane. Its plainly inclined.


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Isn't that how the Egyptians built the pyramids, with the ramps and all? lol.


 
Hell yes it is, you know why? Cuz thats all you need! You like paying for all that crap? And do you really trust it after all those drops? Eff it, gimme a hank of arborplex and get the hell out of my way. They didnt need that crap fifty years ago, and I only need it every now and then. Seems like these modern douches try to make you look like a hack if you dont use it, way I see it, if you cant get a long with out it, YOU dont know what your doing!!!! So eat a ####.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> The inclined plane. Its plainly inclined.


 
I still like that chip body. 

How do you keep the logs from smashing the lights? 

Here's what my welder and me came up with for mine, just needs paint sometime..


----------



## the Aerialist

*Dingo my arse ...*



treemandan said:


> Looks like STEINHAUSER won that round. I would look into a set of forks you can attach to the bucket. Maybe I will see what is up with that resin trellace stuff like you have on the ground for my Dingo but it don't do steps. Sure don't want to be on it if it did.



That particular job was a showcase job for the little articulated tractor. The videos don't really show just how steep the yards are in that neighborhood. That whole Cherry tree got moved up from the neighbor's yard below with the tractor, then it got moved up through that backyard and through the very narrow space between the garage and house and then up a steep driveway to the truck, and then into the truck. All of that would have been hard hand labor without the Steiner. All in killing heat. Can anyone name a better way or better equipment to do it? I think not.

And that is wooden "privacy" trellis, still in good shape after dozens of trips over it with the loaded tractor. Also note I was flying around the yard's turf with the tractor, loaded and unloaded, with no damage, try that with a skid steer.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I really do like Dingos ...*



mattfr12 said:


> Stiener tractor the next replacement for the dingo? ill have to say it did look pretty ideal in that situation.



Actually Matt I think a Dingo will be my next major purchase, unless it's a big Bandit like yours. I don't think the Steiner could match a Dingo for loading the dump, but it could bring it big rounds for loading when the Dingo couldn't get there, like that job, and many others I work.


----------



## the Aerialist

*We don't need no stink'n blowers ...*



treemandan said:


> Any other of yoos yah hoos pull out a broom that'll be it. JPS? Nice pants!



Actually my Stihl BR600 got left at the yard, so it was back to the old way. I have to go back to the job tomorrow with it to finish my legendary cleanup.


----------



## the Aerialist

*No good deed goes unpunished...*

Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:

[video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]

The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.

Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?


----------



## the Aerialist

*The Steiner can pull it's own trailer, see the ball hitch?*



treemandan said:


> Give the guy a break. He's 65 years old! ... I suggested the forks so he could carry a longer log... i would pull a road trailer in, load it then pull it all out to the truck... Reg has made a few branch and debris dollies for working in the tight spots.



Hey, I'm only 64, don't age me prematurely. We've talked about fabricating some forks for it, to be able to move the ramps around, they weigh 160# each and it's a two man job to mount and dismount them from the little flatbed trailer.

I use the tractor all the time to position the trailer and chipper in my tiny "yard" so it could easily be used to haul stuff around once the tractor is on the ground. When space allows, which is rare, on my residential jobs. I also have my one ton high floatation wagon, but we couldn't use it on this job, too tight.

Then there is this little gem. To be restored over the Winter:






We've talked about fabricating a powered lift for it and the main advantage over the wagon is that you can back it up, the wagon, not so much.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> But Yeah Blakes, that was a money shot! Where did you say to tied in for that? I was wondering if you could use the elavated bucket for a working TIP.
> 
> I hate when you can't get ropes in the tips of stuff like that. I would have either known I had a chance to make that shot or I wouldn't have done it and i would have thought about a while before I did it. Hell I dunno why yer hillbilly ass didn't run a rope through all them trees in the back, tie it to your pickup an drive off.... Well, if ya had the breath to start it that is. Hey! You still have that yota? I haven't seen your new truck, Desiel?


 
I'd considered the bucket as a TIP point but was a little concerned about the less fluid motion of a climber on the bucket. It was at full extension, over center, reaching out over the front drivers side tire, at the edge of a bank. Was afraid that if I slipped for any reason and smacked all my weight on it at once the whole kitn'kaboodle could come crashing down. 

Had a pic of the new diesel up a few days ago but here's another one. Have the lettering laid out, just waiting on my guy to print and install it. Doing the bucket too.






Still got the yota too. Drove that to CT to show Paul how to cut trees a few weeks ago. Kinda pissed though, one winter in NY and the body's starting to show some rust.


----------



## Blakesmaster

prentice110 said:


> Why did you even bother tying that thing off? I just dont get you guys sometimes. Just cut it. If you know what your doing a rope and pulley is a waste of time. Are you stuck, or do you just not get it?



Not sure if that was directed it me. Seems pretty obvious that I wanted the butt tied off in case the splintered wood failed. There was a very remote chance that it would but it literally took my bro 5 mins to get up there and install the line while I was setting lines in the tops so there was essentially no time lost.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Aerial Arborist said:


> Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.
> 
> Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?



You say you knew it was coming back at you...so why not change your position or the rigging. That was a straight up stupid set up. My guess is you had no clue what was going to happen. ( you sure looked pretty surprised when that branch split and knocked ya off your perch )


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> You say you knew it was coming back at you...so why not change your position or the rigging. That was a straight up stupid set up. My guess is you had no clue what was going to happen. ( you sure looked pretty surprised when that branch split and knocked ya off your perch )



I agree 100%, bad set up, bad cut. There is a way to prevent that, but I am sure you already know AA, so why bother, just cant believe you put that up here, balzy, fur sur. I will give you that, you have big ones to post some shoddy rigging like that on this forum. Then to blame the ground guy for letting it run! What would have been diff if he didn't? Just wondering.


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.
> 
> Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?


 
Where else did you expect the rope to go? You got it strung from the tie in to the crotch right over your shoulder. Did you expect it to make a u turn. You are lucky it did not put the running saw into your body. You are so inept it is amazing you post these stumbling, cutting and hoping vids on an experienced arb forum. Go to the 101 forum and maybe they will teach you something. You are too far from adequate to even ask questions here. The next "amputation" you make will likely be your own. Do you ever even make a back cut or a notch?


----------



## TreeClimber57

Aerial Arborist said:


> Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.
> 
> Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?


 
WTF..

Guess the question is did you learn anything..


----------



## treevet

He been in the bidness for over 3 years now, about the same as Blakes, you think he'd do that?.....nuff said?

That's the whole deal. I think of myself after 3 years and I could handle anything and read countless books and been to mass seminars.

Off to work.


----------



## Tree Pig

Aerial Arborist said:


> Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.
> 
> Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?


 

Man that did look pretty stupid, even to a not so experienced part timer like me. You could have easily set up on the other side of the branch, used a sling to get yourself down and behind the branch. Then maybe notch it to swing out and away, or even two lines (Tip and Butt) and control its movement. That branch could have knocked one of your ice axes out of your hand.


----------



## flushcut

Aerial Arborist said:


> That particular job was a showcase job for the little articulated tractor. The videos don't really show just how steep the yards are in that neighborhood. That whole Cherry tree got moved up from the neighbor's yard below with the tractor, then it got moved up through that backyard and through the very narrow space between the garage and house and then up a steep driveway to the truck, and then into the truck. All of that would have been hard hand labor without the Steiner. All in killing heat. Can anyone name a better way or better equipment to do it? I think not.
> 
> And that is wooden "privacy" trellis, still in good shape after dozens of trips over it with the loaded tractor. Also note I was flying around the yard's turf with the tractor, loaded and unloaded, with no damage, try that with a skid steer.


 
The "very narrow opening" is a mile wide. Your tractor with eight wheels looks to be what 6-7' wide? In my tree world a very narrow opening is a 36" gate. I think a fetching arch would be a better idea to move wood and process it on the street instead of taking one firewood round at a time = less trips = less turf damage even if you have 4psi ground pressure. Have your groundies buck the wood the length of the bucket = less trips = less time on job = less fuel cost = more profit.


----------



## flushcut

And to the video you are going to die in a tree if you keep doing stupid #### like that.


----------



## Blakesmaster

flushcut said:


> And to the video you are going to die in a tree if you keep doing stupid #### like that.


 

But at least it will be on film!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Also, learn to sharpen your chainsaw.


----------



## flushcut

Blakesmaster said:


> But at least it will be on film!


 
I think you might be right on that one. It will however, help greatly with the OSHA investigation.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

The worst of it is poor johnboy will have to carry the weight of guilt for years thinking all the while it was his own fault.


----------



## the Aerialist

*My Bad ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> I agree 100%, bad set up, bad cut. There is a way to prevent that, but I am sure you already know AA, so why bother, just cant believe you put that up here, balzy, fur sur. I will give you that, you have big ones to post some shoddy rigging like that on this forum. Then to blame the ground guy for letting it run! What would have been diff if he didn't? Just wondering.



It's all part of the reality show that's coming. A blooper film to show the mistakes an old man can make thinking he is as quick as he was when he was 20 something. Getting slammed into the trunk was nothing, it was the rope running against my saw arm that hurt. I pointed out to JohnBoy that I wish he would have stopped it, but I didn't berate him for not doing so. It was all my fault and I knew it.

I expected a slow hinging drop but it broke and came at me fast. #### happens.


----------



## the Aerialist

*JohnBoy will be guilt free ...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> The worst of it is poor johnboy will have to carry the weight of guilt for years thinking all the while it was his own fault.


 
The only thing I told him about what he might have done as rope man was to stop it limb so the rope wouldn't burn me. I said that from the tree and that was that. He's seen me do some scary things and climb bad trees. We've talked about how to handle an injury or death on my part and he knows that I'm prepared and accept the risks. I don't let him climb anything that I think is dangerous. He has a long life ahead of him, I'm at the end of mine. I'm ready and my conscience is clear. I've cheated death all my whole life, why should I stop now?

Getting my demise on film will be a big incentive for the producer that picks up the contract for the "Tree Wars" reality show. If I keep screwing up there may not be a second season, unless JohnBoy picks up the contract. Shows like that are hot right now and I think I have a shot at attracting some attention, Pittsburgh has a thriving video thing going and a lot of movie are "filmed" here. I gotta get an Agent, (_not a secret one_).

Hopefully JohnBoy will learn from my mistakes and become a better, safer climber, the business end I'm not so sure. The only thing I got on him about yesterday was putting the bolt that holds the ramps together in the hole that secures the Aluminum box and cross threading it so we couldn't take it out. He's gonna cut it off today.


----------



## the Aerialist

*We have fun on the job when we can ...*

Denny is one of my 300# lumpers whose job security is threatened by the tractor. He's the one with the pesticide applicator permit though so he will still be working.

[video=youtube;TWthvjQ1nX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWthvjQ1nX0[/video]

Today is a down day because of forecast thunderstorms. Of course it's a beautiful day so I have time to mess with you guys while I wait for JohnBoy and his little brother to come and help out with yard work.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> It's all part of the reality show that's coming. A blooper film to show the mistakes an old man can make thinking he is as quick as he was when he was 20 something. Getting slammed into the trunk was nothing, it was the rope running against my saw arm that hurt. I pointed out to JohnBoy that I wish he would have stopped it, but I didn't berate him for not doing so. It was all my fault and I knew it.
> 
> I expected a slow hinging drop but it broke and came at me fast. #### happens.


 
Rigging for dummies lesson one. "never be in the bight"


----------



## the Aerialist

*Good advice Rope ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Rigging for dummies lesson one. "never be in the bight"


 
I was both a dummy and in the bight, and I got bit by the bight. "_What not to do and Why_" will be episode one...

I stood there and watched go as planned, when I should have jumped over that restricting limb that kept me from being out of the way. When it broke unexpededly I got caught.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> I was and I got bit by the bight.


 
I butt tie more stuff than i swing but then its fast safe and leaves them stobs mr wood holder is so sweet on lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Some climbers can't lower without getting limbs hung on stobs but i cut the stobs that will cause that he he he


----------



## TreEmergencyB

ropensaddle said:


> Some climbers can't lower without getting limbs hung on stobs but i cut the stobs that will cause that he he he


 
I hate stubs as a climber and a rope worker! I try to never leave any, maybe when i get older like rope ill have to leave a step or 2..


----------



## chad556

Aerial Arborist said:


> Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.
> 
> Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?


 
Are you spiking another prune or was that a removal?:msp_rolleyes:

Seriously though, you should have undercut that limb. Peeling branches like that can get you killed fast.


----------



## crotchrot

Blakesmaster said:


> Also, learn to sharpen your chainsaw.


 
Also, tune that chainsaw or stop holding the trigger....that just scares me to watch crap like that. Position yourself better, only start the chain movement when you are in position on the branch.
You've been around too long to die now.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I butt tie more stuff than i swing but then its fast safe and leaves them stobs mr wood holder is so sweet on lol


 
Mrs. Holden Weed likes the stobs? Figgers. opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.
> 
> Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?



Awesome... can hardly wait for the next installment! 

One can only hope it gets much better.. seems like you got a death wish anyway old man, you just may have come to the right place with the trees!! opcorn:


----------



## Nailsbeats

Today I cut down a bunch of trees, trimmed a bunch more, but most importantly built a nest in one. 

It was an all time first and was pretty neat, I thought anyway. I had my groundman cutting branches to size, then bundling them up and pulling them up to me as I packed them away into a quad crotch dead Ash that I had just topped out. It looks pretty cool and I should see if I can get the pics off of his phone. 

The property owner wants to get an eagle carved and mounted to the tallest lead that I level cut for the purpose. We left a bunch of dead old snag limbs and left the leads at uneven heights for character. 

It was like reverse rigging, cutting out all that stuff and then sending it back up. I did learn that the nest can really solidify and be a sturdy hangout.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreEmergencyB said:


> I hate stubs as a climber and a rope worker! I try to never leave any, maybe when i get older like rope ill have to leave a step or 2..


 
Lmfao it was not for my feet, it was to lower from, anyway; when you lower fifty billion limbs you know where they will get hung and its there that i slick up. I can make a telephone pole if i want it that way but i usually don't and is usually un-necessary.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao it was not for my feet, it was to lower from, anyway; when you lower fifty billion limbs you know where they will get hung and its there that i slick up. I can make a telephone pole if i want it that way but i usually don't and is usually un-necessary.



I may be one of the few around this piece, that actually remember, and have used that old school method rope (way back in the day though). Pulley makes much more sense... a fancified raptor owner like you should realize this.. just saying..


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial Arborist said:


> The only thing I told him about what he might have done as rope man was to stop it limb so the rope wouldn't burn me. I said that from the tree and that was that. He's seen me do some scary things and climb bad trees. We've talked about how to handle an injury or death on my part and he knows that I'm prepared and accept the risks. I don't let him climb anything that I think is dangerous. He has a long life ahead of him, I'm at the end of mine. I'm ready and my conscience is clear. I've cheated death all my whole life, why should I stop now?
> 
> Getting my demise on film will be a big incentive for the producer that picks up the contract for the "Tree Wars" reality show. If I keep screwing up there may not be a second season, unless JohnBoy picks up the contract. Shows like that are hot right now and I think I have a shot at attracting some attention, Pittsburgh has a thriving video thing going and a lot of movie are "filmed" here. I gotta get an Agent, (_not a secret one_).
> 
> Hopefully JohnBoy will learn from my mistakes and become a better, safer climber, the business end I'm not so sure. The only thing I got on him about yesterday was putting the bolt that holds the ramps together in the hole that secures the Aluminum box and cross threading it so we couldn't take it out. He's gonna cut it off today.


 
Tree Wars?? Seriously??? Where did you came up with that original?? Something about whales comes to mind, at the rate you're going here maybe you could call it *Deadliest Branch*, but I digress....perception is reality for far too many these days.

Nevertheless I think the market for "reality" shows based on tree tards is already flooded. Maybe you can do one on landscaping, safer for everyone, and you've already got the right equipment. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Tree Wars?? Seriously??? I wonder where you came up with that original?? Something about whales comes to mind, at the rate you're going here maybe you could call it *Deadliest Branch*, but I digress....perception is reality for far too many these days.
> 
> Nevertheless I think the market for "reality" shows based on tree tards is already flooded. Maybe you can do one on landscaping, safer for everyone, and you've already got the right equipment. :msp_w00t:



"Deadliest Branch".. lmao.. :msp_laugh:


----------



## treevet

Gecko's on front porch when I got home. Extremely comfortable and light sitting here watching the ball game.

But I can't understand for the life of me why they only put partial velcro on the receiver portion so a flap is floating outwards on the upper ratcheting straps. My old spikes make velcro contact all the way. Flap is gonna drive me nuts so I gonna have to Afro somethin. 

They did come with spike guards and I just absolutely love the inner support pad and, did I say this, they are very comfortable and light. Have to wait for next week as we got a pruning job tomorrow and I don't play that game that Aerial tree service and Casadae tree service play. :newbie:s


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Gecko's on front porch when I got home. Extremely comfortable and light sitting here watching the ball game.
> 
> But I can't understand for the life of me why they only put partial velcro on the receiver portion so a flap is floating outwards on the upper ratcheting straps. My old spikes make velcro contact all the way. Flap is gonna drive me nuts so I gonna have to Afro somethin.
> 
> They did come with spike guards and I just absolutely love the inner support pad and, did I say this, they are very comfortable and light. Have to wait for next week as we got a pruning job tomorrow and I don't play that game that Aerial tree service and Casadae tree service play. :newbie:s



A bit too corny for me to bite on there pops! lol..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Gecko's on front porch when I got home. Extremely comfortable and light sitting here watching the ball game.
> 
> But I can't understand for the life of me why they only put partial velcro on the receiver portion so a flap is floating outwards on the upper ratcheting straps.


 
Because they know know that after some use you will want to replace them, Replace the whole set or just the pads? All my climber's have Gecko's, but they just put the pads in as they suit up and maybe adjust a little when needed. If it was me, I would just get Bashlin and deal with it.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> A bit too corny for me to bite on there pops! lol..


 
you the king of corn sparklesotstir:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Because they know know that after some use you will want to replace them, Replace the whole set or just the pads? All my climber's have Gecko's, but they just put the pads in as they suit up and maybe adjust a little when needed. If it was me, I would just get Bashlin and deal with it.
> Jeff


 
These way nicer than my Bashlins.

They put the "pads in as they suit up"?.....Pads not replaceable as they are rivetted to the shank. Small prob with the flap.... easily secured I think.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Because they know know that after some use you will want to replace them, Replace the whole set or just the pads? All my climber's have Gecko's, but they just put the pads in as they suit up and maybe adjust a little when needed. If it was me, I would just get Bashlin and deal with it.
> Jeff



You guys lost me (maybe it's the beers, but I doubt it). 

What's the problem vet?? Spikes on backwards?? lol..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I may be one of the few around this piece, that actually remember, and have used that old school method rope (way back in the day though). Pulley makes much more sense... a fancified raptor owner like you should realize this.. just saying..


 
well friend by the time you get the pulley set i have roped most of the top down. I usually lower to groundy as; if i let them, they screw up the plan lol. I find a wrap with three strand quicker with less problems than using a pulley to lower limbs. I use a pulley if i need pull or arborist block if catching big wood.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You guys lost me (maybe it's the beers, but I doubt it).
> 
> What's the problem vet?? Spikes on backwards?? lol..


 
No bro they on the right way.

Speakin of "pops"

This ain't YOUR pops is it?

Official Hopalong Cassidy Website


----------



## the Aerialist

*1000's of uses in and around the tree...*



mattfr12 said:


> I gotta say there have been quite a few times I coulda used an axe just like that up there. I wonder if it would work for prying rounds off of trunks or hammering wedges aloft. Maybe just a place to hang yer clock radio?


 
Well Matt, the ice axes can be used for all of that, there are two different heads on them, one is a hammer head for pounding in pitons and the other has a digging blade for chopping footholds out of the ice.

The hammerhead is great for driving wedges and the digging blade is good for levering rounds off. Carrying both up with me all the time seemed like overkill though.

I've never had to bring a clock radio, but I have set one overhead to support a big saw for cutting notches, just remember to take it out for the back cut.


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> Well Matt, the ice axes can be used for all of that, there are two different heads on them, one is a hammer head for pounding in pitons and the other has a digging blade for chopping footholds out of the ice.
> 
> The hammerhead is great for driving wedges and the digging blade is good for levering rounds off. Carrying both up with me all the time seemed like overkill though.
> 
> I've never had to bring a clock radio, but I have set one overhead to support a big saw for cutting notches, just remember to take it out for the back cut.


 
and....mds needs to follow your lead and get some extry wheels on his big green Steiner too.:msp_w00t:


----------



## prentice110

What'd I do today? TOO MUCH TO LIST!!!! At work at 615am, done at 8pm, till every storm victim that went with a hillbilly (with no stumpgrinder) saw me!. Better have cash or beer or both!. Oh well it all worked out. Didnt get done till 9, but I have a pile of cash in my pocket so WTF.....:cool2::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:BEER!!!! CASH!!!!AA's weekly pay in an hour!!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Oh God.


----------



## flushcut

Bigus Termitius said:


> Deadliest Branch


 
I think that show was called Nosak. It was, I think, a tutorial for some on how to do tree work.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Do the Math: Divide your money by your time ...*



prentice110 said:


> ... AA's weekly pay in an hour!!!!!



I'm still waiting for someone to match the $1000 two cut dead tree I did in 15 minutes, or the $2000 one I did in about a half an hour.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Har Har Har ...*



flushcut said:


> I think that show was called Nosak. It was, I think, a tutorial for some on how to do tree work.



You guys may not know it, but you are writing the script for *TREE WARS* right here in this thread.


----------



## flushcut

Blatent price gouging! Nobody would match those prices because most here have moral and ethical values.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> These way nicer than my Bashlins.
> 
> They put the "pads in as they suit up"?.....Pads not replaceable as they are rivetted to the shank. Small prob with the flap.... easily secured I think.


 
Vet my pads on my gecks are velcrod on and are washable and replaceable. Are you sure they dont come off?


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh God.


 
Now Jeffy remember wheres ya came from he he he


----------



## flushcut

Aerial Arborist said:


> You guys may not know it, but you are writing the script for *TREE WARS* right here in this thread.


 
Hay have at it, but I see Nosak revisited. You should look into that show and all the pressure from the ISA and others to get the show canned.


----------



## treevet

With most of this stuff you real (aa and Casadea hacka tree excluded) tree guys run into as problems or difficult like BM's limbs on a roof....most of em can just be made easy by out equipmenting the opposition. Forget all that pulley...lowering...hoping "money cut" stuff.

Blake's bucket won't reach so I bought the 75 foot bucket, or use the crane with or without 150' reach man basket (can't believe Lovestom's "big" co. can't afford a crane). If ya wanna use just the crane, you just stayed tied into the loadline and hook up and boom off while you are still tied into the crane. OSHA allows this under "most safe scenario" situation.

Yesterday was hunert degrees and humid, we got a hunert foot big spread out hack to prune 4 huge leads for deadwood, stubs (many) and put 4 heavy duty eye bolt cables into to protect the giant house and the house size garage on the other side of the low co dom.

Somebody got to foot lock up there or Lord forbid....body thrust? (no spikes here as ho watching all even if that matters).....by the time pathetic climber gets up top how they gonna do the pruning, drilling, pulling up the drill and cable and bolts, installing, climbing, etc etc while soaking wet dehydrated and exhausted?.

Wraptor up and you got plenty left despite the torrid head and humidity and torturous sun. Work smart not hard as Dan's dad used to tell him on the Rosanne show.

As for aa....all that wood in backyard....we just load the manual log dolly up with a bunch of those little steiner pieces and one guys pulls it while me or another guy pushes it (2 hp) and we get it to the opening on that little grade part by the house (I, unlike Ben, think the Dingo handles it all the way tho) then the dingo takes it from there into a truck. That job musta taken forever on drivin time for 2 different very lengthy movements with one little dog buscuit in its mouth.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You guys lost me (maybe it's the beers, but I doubt it).
> 
> What's the problem vet?? Spikes on backwards?? lol..


 
You gotta put em on dat way fer da hollow onesoke:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> With most of this stuff you real (aa and Casadea hacka tree excluded) tree guys run into as problems or difficult like BM's limbs on a roof....most of em can just be made easy by out equipmenting the opposition. Forget all that pulley...lowering...hoping "money cut" stuff.
> 
> Blake's bucket won't reach so I bought the 75 foot bucket, or use the crane with or without 150' reach man basket (can't believe Lovestom's "big" co. can't afford a crane). If ya wanna use just the crane, you just stayed tied into the loadline and hook up and boom off while you are still tied into the crane. OSHA allows this under "most safe scenario" situation.
> 
> Yesterday was hunert degrees and humid, we got a hunert foot big spread out hack to prune 4 huge leads for deadwood, stubs (many) and put 4 heavy duty eye bolt cables into to protect the giant house and the house size garage on the other side of the low co dom.
> 
> Somebody got to foot lock up there or Lord forbid....body thrust? (no spikes here as ho watching all even if that matters).....by the time pathetic climber gets up top how they gonna do the pruning, drilling, pulling up the drill and cable and bolts, installing, climbing, etc etc while soaking wet dehydrated and exhausted?.
> 
> Wraptor up and you got plenty left despite the torrid head and humidity and torturous sun. Work smart not hard as Dan's dad used to tell him on the Rosanne show.
> 
> As for aa....all that wood in backyard....we just load the manual log dolly up with a bunch of those little steiner pieces and one guys pulls it while me or another guy pushes it (2 hp) and we get it to the opening on that little grade part by the house (I, unlike Ben, think the Dingo handles it all the way tho) then the dingo takes it from there into a truck. That job musta taken forever on drivin time for 2 different very lengthy movements with one little dog buscuit in its mouth.


 

You callin' me out old man? Not familiar with your bucket, does it lay out laterally 75 feet? That woulda been slicker than #### on that job. Crane woulda been nicer though. I agree with you about getting the right equipment for the job but I'm happy for the experience now and proud of what I've aquired so far. I'll be there soon, and I doubt it will take me 30 more years like some guys on this forum. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Vet my pads on my gecks are velcrod on and are washable and replaceable. Are you sure they dont come off?


 
Yeah these are velcro and removeable but they give an extra flap hanging that can't be secured after attaching them Rope. I take a pict sometime.

The point about the rivets is you can't use anyone else's pads as the inner (red) support is revitted to the attachment piece of the Gecko pads which in turn is bolted to the spike shank. The spike itself has no metal loop like any other spike to slide in and attach spike pads. It is just a straight piece of aluminum (the upper, not the foot, shank), again bolted to the red plastic support pad.

Therefore you won't be using anyone else's pads. They won't work. Smart on Gecko's part.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You callin' me out old man? Not familiar with your bucket, does it lay out laterally 75 feet? That woulda been slicker than #### on that job. Crane woulda been nicer though. I agree with you about getting the right equipment for the job but I'm happy for the experience now and proud of what I've aquired so far. I'll be there soon, and I doubt it will take me 30 more years like some guys on this forum. :msp_biggrin:



Yeah, I guess you could acquire all the college educashuns I funded, equipment and home, and property and antiques and toys, etc, I got in the next 37 years (time it would take you to catch up with my experience), but then again.......mebee you will give up. Who knows, many many do. I don't see your partner gettin up them thar trees if you get hurt or give up, do you? Shigo used to say "tell me what you done, not what you're gonna do". 

Good luck to ya


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Yeah, I guess you could acquire all the college educashuns I funded, equipment and home, and property and antiques and toys, etc, I got in the next 37 years (time it would take you to catch up with my experience), but then again.......mebee you will give up. Who knows, many many do. I don't see your partner gettin up them thar trees if you get hurt or give up, do you? Shigo used to say "tell me what you done, not what you're gonna do".
> 
> Good luck to ya



Give up? Sorry chief, not familiar with that term.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Give up? Sorry chief, not familiar with that term.


 
maybe make a stupid mistake like say getting a dui would be more appropriate with you.

never had one myself. that could destroy a biz if it was recurring.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Yeah these are velcro and removeable but they give an extra flap hanging that can't be secured after attaching them Rope. I take a pict sometime.
> 
> The point about the rivets is you can't use anyone else's pads as the inner (red) support is revitted to the attachment piece of the Gecko pads which in turn is bolted to the spike shank. The spike itself has no metal loop like any other spike to slide in and attach spike pads. It is just a straight piece of aluminum (the upper, not the foot, shank), again bolted to the red plastic support pad.
> 
> Therefore you won't be using anyone else's pads. They won't work. Smart on Gecko's part.


 
Hmmmm I bought mine for the design of the pads why would i want to change them Im not following ya on the flap, Mine don't have that issue. I run it through the bar thingy then pull tight and change direction on the flap and it works fine. What does upset me is the velcro is always catching my loop runners

Are you just going through the bar and not reversing the direction of the strap flap try reversing it has one side that is stickier than the other for a reason


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmm I bought mine for the design of the pads why would i want to change them Im not following ya on the flap, Mine don't have that issue. I run it through the bar thingy then pull tight and change direction on the flap and it works fine. What does upset me is the velcro is always catching my loop runners
> 
> Are you just going through the bar and not reversing the direction of the strap flap try reversing it has one side that is stickier than the other for a reason


 
Not me changin them. Jeffy said "his climbers " change or add their pads to their gecko's and it made no sense to me either.

As for the velcro.....we'll work it out. Just surprised to see a little design flaw on such an evolved pair of spikes.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You get what your pay for ...*



flushcut said:


> Blatent price gouging! Nobody would match those prices because most here have moral and ethical values.



The customer's were happy with that pricing, in fact it led to more work from them. I price tree work according to my personal risk. Most people understand that.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial Arborist said:


> The customer's were happy with that pricing, in fact it led to more work from them. I price tree work according to my personal risk. Most people understand that.


 
Most pro's educate themselves to avoid personal risk. I however do charge more for risky trees not for fear of myself getting hurt but for added exposure to liability. I however; trained, read, and learned through experience many of the lessons which may kill a untrained climber.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to Chiro yesterday, know this is the second time ever going, he cracked the crap out me, now I feel worse than ever, they say that is normal, but damn! VA is now getting upset with me and what I do.
I was told " you cannot expect us to continue to support your efforts to cripple yourself " OUCH!

I just seen my future at Walmart I will be the greeter.
"HI, WELCOME TO WALMART" "HI, WELCOME TO WALMART" "HI, WELCOME TO WALMART" "HI, WELCOME TO WALMART" "HI, WELCOME TO WALMART" "HI, WELCOME TO WALMART" WILL SOME ONE SAY HI BACK! I AM SITTING HERE GREETING YOUR FAT ARSE AND YOU CANT SAY HI BACK, "WELCOME TO WALMART" "WELCOME TO WALMART" "WELCOME TO WALMART" "WELCOME TO WALMART" NO I DONT KNOW WHERE THE DAMN PANTIE HOSE ARE, DO I LOOK LIKE I KNOW! YOU MORON!!, I AM THE GREETER, I AM HERE TO SAY HI AND WELCOME, THAT IS IT, NOW GET AWAY FROM ME AND TAKE A SHOWER.................."WELCOME TO WALMART""WELCOME TO WALMART""WELCOME TO WALMART" YOU CANT WHERE THAT IN HERE YOU PIG, GO PUT SOME CLOTHES ON,"WELCOME TO WALMART""WELCOME TO WALMART" oh my look at this one, oh no honey, that mini skirt is just fine, love the top to, is that a belly ring, its very nice, oh thank you, you made my day, uh huh, have a good one, walk slowly the floor is wet, whats that? oh yeah, the panties and bras are on isle 6 row 3, top shelf, midway down, come back and see me!
"WELCOME TO WALMART" "WELCOME TO WALMART" "WELCOME TO WALMART" SPEAK ENGLISH YA TURD,"WELCOME TO WALMART":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Most pro's educate themselves to avoid personal risk. I however do charge more for risky trees not for fear of myself getting hurt but for added exposure to liability. I however; trained, read, and learned through experience many of the lessons which may kill a untrained climber.


 
I decided from day one that everyone that has ever worked a minute for me is aware of to not make ANY "MAJOR" fk ups. It is SO simple, just this premise.

The first consideration is nobody gets hurt....me, them, peripheral people. If you gonna cry when you spill a little blood you will be looking for another job the next day. I don't mind shedding a LITTLE blood every day. Shorts climbing in a two hundred year old 6' dbh hackberry (razor bark) is gonna draw a little blood. I like a little pain too. Kinda like getting a tatoo.

Next is property damage. No major fk ups or bye bye. Don't dent the dude's prize Jag while dragging or chipping. Don't put unmixed gas in my beloved saws (on the other hand ONLY put unmixed gas in dog saws such as (bark) Husky's lol), don't spill gas being poured on a golf course like lawn or a new top coated drive next to a mansion. Don't yell Mthrfkr at the top of your lungs while moms are near you walkin their kids home from grammer school. Don't hold a branch when I tell you to let it run and it swings back into the siding. Don't slide a limb off a roof and tear off the gutter on a job that will pay a third of what the repair is gonna cost ya.....etc etc etc....no major fk ups...make average fkups to your hearts content. I can live with them for the most part.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> I decided from day one that everyone that has ever worked a minute for me is aware of to not make ANY "MAJOR" fk ups. It is SO simple, just this premise.
> 
> The first consideration is nobody gets hurt....me, them, peripheral people. If you gonna cry when you spill a little blood you will be looking for another job the next day. I don't mind shedding a LITTLE blood every day. Shorts climbing in a two hundred year old 6' dbh hackberry (razor bark) is gonna draw a little blood. I like a little pain too. Kinda like getting a tatoo.
> 
> Next is property damage. No major fk ups or bye bye. Don't dent the dude's prize Jag while dragging or chipping. Don't put unmixed gas in my beloved saws (on the other hand ONLY put unmixed gas in dog saws such as (bark) Husky's lol), don't spill gas being poured on a golf course like lawn or a new top coated drive next to a mansion. Don't yell Mthrfkr at the top of your lungs while moms are near you walkin their kids home from grammer school. Don't hold a branch when I tell you to let it run and it swings back into the siding. Don't slide a limb off a roof and tear off the gutter on a job that will pay a third of what the repair is gonna cost ya.....etc etc etc....no major fk ups...make average fkups to your hearts content. I can live with them for the most part.:biggrinbounce2:


 
Yeah and move the damn down spout outa the way!


----------



## flushcut

Aerial Arborist said:


> The customer's were happy with that pricing, in fact it led to more work from them. I price tree work according to my personal risk. Most people understand that.


 
I understand risk very well and when faced with it I find a safer way for myself and property.


----------



## tree MDS

Man, someone had better use some extra polident this am... whole lotta flapping going on!


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Man, someone had better use some extra polident this am... whole lotta flapping going on!


Sorry! lots of coffee!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Man, someone had better use some extra polident this am... whole lotta flapping going on!


 
Lol oh yeah? Well tighten your girdle ya looking a bit hefty


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol oh yeah? Well tighten your girdle ya looking a bit hefty



I got nothing! Lol.

Just wondering if vet figured out how to put on his new spikes yet? Hahaha...


----------



## treeclimber101

I would like to see any of you mutha ######s can top this , I fired up my 352 and blew it up sky high the turbo wiped out the top end of the engine , and get this a 35 hp diesel is 6900.00 so I am debating on buying a engine or trading this machine for the 372 and walking away from this machine the machine has more than 1400 hrs on it


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I would like to see any of you mutha ######s can top this , I fired up my 352 and blew it up sky high the turbo wiped out the top end of the engine , and get this a 35 hp diesel is 6900.00 so I am debating on buying a engine or trading this machine for the 372 and walking away from this machine the machine has more than 1400 hrs on it


 
Jeezus dude, that really sucks! Sorry to hear it! That is quite a bit of hours for a stumper, from what I understand though.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial Arborist said:


> Pain woke me up and the meds have kicked in, so against all better judgement, here is an interesting thing that happened today three stories up, cutting a limb of for the sweet old lady that let us use her yard:
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> The branch was over the roof and I knew it was coming back at me because of the rigging. I reached way out to give it an angle that would only brush the gutters and not sweep down the side of the house, and possibly take out windows there. I planned to hinge it close to the rope to reduce the size of the butt that I knew would come flying back at me. It's a Silver Maple and didn't hinge all that well, it broke off and I wasn't fast enough to avoid the rope.
> 
> Worst part was the rope burn I got on my saw arm, but I didn't drop my newish 200T. What do you guys think of that one?


 
pathetic flat out , at your age and lack of common sense you may be just one bad cut away from a wheelchair , really that is the DUMBEST MOST DANGEROUS thing that you could have done ..... And heres a hint for the future if your between the crotch and the knot YOUR IN THE BITE AND YOU SHOULD MOVE


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Jeezus dude, that really sucks! Sorry to hear it! That is quite a bit of hours for a stumper, from what I understand though.


 
I found a another rebulid with 200 hrs on it in P.A for 2500.00 I am gonna try it out and hopefully get this machine back together this week , my option is a 372 for 26,000 .00 with them giving me 3K for mine ... I am gonna think about it , I was running the machine @ 200pm yesterday and she blew 3/4 through a silver maple stump and puffed black white and blue all the way to the trailer where it shot oil out of the exhaust all over the walls of the trailer and finally conked out dead RIP ..........


----------



## tree MDS

Have not heard of a 372 yet, is that bigger, or just a newer model of thhe 352? How many horse?


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Have not heard of a 372 yet, is that bigger, or just a newer model of thhe 352? How many horse?


 
A 38 hp yanmar its the machine that they replaced the 352 with , its a nice machine , I am gonna check out a Bandit Monday and make decision I put a deposit on a engine just to have my bases covered If I go new I will lose a 100.00 on the dep. but do I wanna dump more into this machine or walk from it , the machine is tight and I dumped alot of money into gear boxes and a new wheel recently , I will take a bath on it but I don't know yet .... I will lose alot of money subbing stumps so that isn't even a option other than short term


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


>


 
I had a nice 665B and sold it cause we never ran it , I am kicking myself now I am beat without a machine for this coming week , I am gonna take a bath on rentals or subs , and I like to leave a job done not have to tell the people the guy will be here cut the stump and we'll come back for the mulch . kinda is a waste of time and money


----------



## tree MDS

Hey 101, remember a while back when you were talking about putting dents in a nice new chip body, from doing wood? heres what my welder helped me come up with to save mine. Something for the sweet led lights that were living on borrowed time too. Between that and the HD reinforcement option from southco, I think we good to go now.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a nice 665B and sold it cause we never ran it , I am kicking myself now I am beat without a machine for this coming week , I am gonna take a bath on rentals or subs , and I like to leave a job done not have to tell the people the guy will be here cut the stump and we'll come back for the mulch . kinda is a waste of time and money


 
(pun intended)....you seem stumped with the whole sicheyashun umpkin2:

mebee mds come out with his green steiner and slip scoop out the stumps

gotta get back to work fellas 
 
tootles


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hey 101, remember a while back when you were talking about putting dents in a nice new chip body, from doing wood? heres what my welder helped me come up with to save mine. Something for the sweet led lights that were living on borrowed time too. Between that and the HD reinforcement option from southco, I think we good to go now.


 
damn boy....you ever do any actual tree work

you may as well go in the truck fabrication biz in your garage .....just sayin


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> (pun intended)....you seem stumped with the whole sicheyashun umpkin2:
> 
> mebee mds come out with his green steiner and slip scoop out the stumps
> 
> gotta get back to work fellas
> 
> tootles


 
Listen Wilford go back to the oatmeal and diabetes commercials you got going on and allow me to vent a little .... I don't wanna here no mas caca from you ....


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> damn boy....you ever do any actual tree work
> 
> you may as well go in the truck fabrication biz in your garage .....just sayin


 
I work as much as I can you old fossil, don't you worry about me! 

Glad to hear you so busy... enjoy them golden years!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hey 101, remember a while back when you were talking about putting dents in a nice new chip body, from doing wood? heres what my welder helped me come up with to save mine. Something for the sweet led lights that were living on borrowed time too. Between that and the HD reinforcement option from southco, I think we good to go now.


 
I am jealous of much nice of an ass your truck has ..... Mine is scratched and bruised and not so new looking anymore ......


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I work as much as I can you old fossil, don't you worry about me!
> 
> Glad to hear you so busy... enjoy them golden years!


 
Yes BABE is still alive , the blue ox died a while back ... Treevet is almost as historical as those houses he always taken pics of ...I bet he has to put on his "READING GLASSES" to type from his phone , I bet its here or the over 50 #### sites on constant stream for him ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes BABE is still alive , the blue ox died a while back ... Treevet is almost as historical as those houses he always taken pics of ...I bet he has to put on his "READING GLASSES" to type from his phone , I bet its here or the over 50 #### sites on constant stream for him ....



Lol! Nice to see he's got things all figured out anyway... just in time for retirement! 

Just think of how he's REALLY gonna be raking it in when he can start working for cash, AND collecting SS! hahaha...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> A 38 hp yanmar its the machine that they replaced the 352 with , its a nice machine , I am gonna check out a Bandit Monday and make decision I put a deposit on a engine just to have my bases covered If I go new I will lose a 100.00 on the dep. but do I wanna dump more into this machine or walk from it , the machine is tight and I dumped alot of money into gear boxes and a new wheel recently , I will take a bath on it but I don't know yet .... I will lose alot of money subbing stumps so that isn't even a option other than short term


 
hmmmm 2k or 27k lets see, hmmm hmmmm 2k or 27 k
I would probably buy the motor and then look for a good used tow behind if it was me They all break new old dont matter, the only thing i would buy new if i could would be my 81 Mack. It has likely over a million mile and keeps going and going, they were guaranteed 500 k miles then!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> hmmmm 2k or 27k lets see, hmmm hmmmm 2k or 27 k
> I would probably buy the motor and then look for a good used tow behind if it was me They all break new old dont matter, the only thing i would buy new if i could would be my 81 Mack. It has likely over a million mile and keeps going and going, they were guaranteed 500 k miles then!



Sounds like a pretty good idea! I hear ya with the mack. That's like my IH, I got about 40k into that thing, but it'll be toting wood, chips and equipment around till I'm dead (or older than dirt like vet)! Not a bad investment IMO, when you consider a new one goes for 70k plus! But what do I know.... maybe I should have just had an actual dumpster welded on the back, and hit it up with the paint roller..


----------



## Jumper

Helped back frame a house for Habitat for Humanity....until a big prairie storm came up at about 1430 hrs and shut the whole shebang down.....I don't think anyone was really complaining as it meant an early start to the Long Weekend (first Monday in August is a holiday in most Canadian provinces, Quebec excluded for sure)


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like a pretty good idea! I hear ya with the mack. That's like my IH, I got about 40k into that thing, but it'll be toting wood, chips and equipment around till I'm dead (or older than dirt like vet)! Not a bad investment IMO, when you consider a new one goes for 70k plus! But what do I know.... maybe I should have just had an actual dumpster welded on the back, and hit it up with the paint roller..


 
Lmfao now theres an idea fo my mack bed, looks bad but i really don't care, lol but i could just load a dumpster and change it out, think they would notice it missing?
Maybe I could set mine off to even things up


----------



## MarquisTree

Marquis Tree Service - Local Business - Billerica, MA | Facebook

Updated our facebook page with some pictures from some recent jobs


----------



## ropensaddle

Man I so need to hit the lotto I would have gadgets for my gadgets:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the Aerialist

treeclimber101 said:


> pathetic flat out , at your age and lack of common sense you may be just one bad cut away from a wheelchair , really that is the dumbest most dangerous thing that you could have done ..... And heres a hint for the future if your between the crotch and the knot your in the bite and you should move


 
that's bight not bite


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen Wilford go back to the oatmeal and diabetes commercials you got going on and allow me to vent a little .... I don't wanna here no mas caca from you ....


 
You pseudo treemen like Sparkles Casadea and Blakesmasterbater and your dumb landscapin a ss can do all want to poke at my age but I'd whip any of your as ses or outclimb or outdo any of ya at the endeavor of your choice. I am not the usual 62 year old your moldy old parents are. I can go all day all week and all year. You 3 hacks ain't got sh it so you don't go much at all lol.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> that's bight not bite


 
Who cares! You still bite, blow, and suck ass too!!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You pseudo treemen like Sparkles Casadea and Blakesmasterbater and your dumb landscapin a ss can do all want to poke at my age but I'd whip any of your as ses or outclimb or outdo any of ya at the endeavor of your choice. I am not the usual 62 year old your moldy old parents are. I can go all day all week and all year. You 3 hacks ain't got sh it so you don't go much at all lol.:hmm3grin2orange:



You just keep clinging to your delusions Wilford, you see how real players like marquis do it... you come on like you something you ain't old timer!

Get that new fangled velcro on the gecko's figured out yet??


----------



## the Aerialist

*You just man-up with true grit...*



treevet said:


> ... I am not the usual 62 year old ..


 
Hear Hear!! Not all men in their sixty's are like the stereotype, some of us can still function at high levels.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> You pseudo treemen like Sparkles Casadea and Blakesmasterbater and your dumb landscapin a ss can do all want to poke at my age but I'd whip any of your as ses or outclimb or outdo any of ya at the endeavor of your choice. I am not the usual 62 year old your moldy old parents are. I can go all day all week and all year. You 3 hacks ain't got sh it so you don't go much at all lol.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Dude, really? Get over yourself. You're nothing special. I actually find your rants cute about your house and cars and money and wife and college funds and blah, blah, blah. So adorable when you get all uppity. HAHAHA I always thought I was pretty good at tootin' my own horn but your like a ####in' Miles Davis or somethin. Play it brotha! Tell us how awesome you are! Funny that Holden dong was the one who brought up your attitude difference on the buzz. Trust me, he ain't the only one that noticed how humbled you become around guys half your age with twice the equipment. Then you roll back over hear and poke fun at me? lol 

Also, I've always wondered, what's with the yellow background on all your lettering? Those magnets or something? Cause really man, looks like chit.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> Hear Hear!! Not all men in their sixty's are like the stereotype, some of us can still function at high levels.


 
John Wayne you definitely ain't... you an old crackhead in all actuality, more than likely!

Good luck with your roping endeavours though!!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude, really? Get over yourself. You're nothing special. I actually find your rants cute about your house and cars and money and wife and college funds and blah, blah, blah. So adorable when you get all uppity. HAHAHA I always thought I was pretty good at tootin' my own horn but your like a ####in' Miles Davis or somethin. Play it brotha! Tell us how awesome you are! Funny that Holden dong was the one who brought up your attitude difference on the buzz. Trust me, he ain't the only one that noticed how humbled you become around guys half your age with twice the equipment. Then you roll back over hear and poke fun at me? lol
> 
> Also, I've always wondered, what's with the yellow background on all your lettering? Those magnets or something? Cause really man, looks like chit.


 
No ####!! If I'm that age and out in the yard paint rollering my equipment and bragging about how I sucked Shigo's cock, just come ####ing kill me already!! Deal bud??


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> No ####!! If I'm that age and out in the yard paint rollering my equipment and bragging about how I sucked Shigo's cock, just come ####ing kill me already!! Deal bud??


 
Word brother, but only if you promise the same for me. Shooter buys the beer.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You just keep clinging to your delusions Wilford, you see how real players like marquis do it... you come on like you something you ain't old timer!
> 
> Get that new fangled velcro on the gecko's figured out yet??


 
Term real player so in essence I have five billion to invest but really never climbed Im now the real player right? Lets see ya do it with nothing basic climb gear and i mean basic like I did first ten years! I could take over the whole state with that equipment lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Word brother, but only if you promise the same for me. Shooter buys the beer.


 
Lmao!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Term real player so in essence I have five billion to invest but really never climbed Im now the real player right? Lets see ya do it with nothing basic climb gear and i mean basic like I did first ten years! I could take over the whole state with that equipment lol.


 
Sounds like you may want to look into applying for some financing then!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'll admit, I have cracked some heads ...*



tree MDS said:


> John Wayne you definitely ain't... you an old crackhead in all actuality, more than likely! Good luck with your roping endeavours though!!



Well thanks for the best wishes Sparky! My wife's dog is named Sparky, you two have a lot in common:

[video=youtube;8r4VokzC9CE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r4VokzC9CE[/video]

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5991554133/in/photostream[/video]


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude, really? Get over yourself. You're nothing special. I actually find your rants cute about your house and cars and money and wife and college funds and blah, blah, blah. So adorable when you get all uppity. HAHAHA I always thought I was pretty good at tootin' my own horn but your like a ####in' Miles Davis or somethin. Play it brotha! Tell us how awesome you are! Funny that Holden dong was the one who brought up your attitude difference on the buzz. Trust me, he ain't the only one that noticed how humbled you become around guys half your age with twice the equipment. Then you roll back over hear and poke fun at me? lol
> 
> Also, I've always wondered, what's with the yellow background on all your lettering? Those magnets or something? Cause really man, looks like chit.


 
I actually almost got banned on TB but me and the owner talked it out. And just who is half my age and got twice my equipment? I call bs (or bm) as usual with you.

What is amusing is you talking it up in the crane section on TB, like you got a crane. What the laws of op are and what licenses you gotta have and all that schit when all you got is you just bought this big bomber forestry bucket and that is a major fk up in my opinion and only pipe dreams (bong) of ever having a crane. 

Must admit, You and AA are doing pretty good with your 3 years of experience but what you gonna do remains to be seen,. Little advice tho....try and stay sober and the worm might just turn for you. Getting drunk and driving is for dopes. Whose the dope, come and say it.....me, I am a dope.

As far as being anything special, the thing special about my biz is the high level clients I got and hillbilly no nothing bout treecare treeco's like yours never get those bids let alone jobs. But best of luck BM. BM stands for something else don't it lol. :check: (bowel movement ) 

Funny never seen Mrs. Holden Dich over on TB, must be a lurker...nor have I seen your 3 year exp ascs either til you entered the crane owner forum last week, spouting off like you got something lol. Me, I can contribute on any part of that forum or any forum on any subject include all facets of tree care. You just a td spikin hack.

Cheers:yoyo:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gettin all duded up for a 70's party, cannot wait to come back and continue reading this!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I actually almost got banned on TB but me and the owner talked it out. And just who is half my age and got twice my equipment? I call bs (or bm) as usual with you.
> 
> What is amusing is you talking it up in the crane section on TB, like you got a crane. What the laws of op are and what licenses you gotta have and all that schit when all you got is you just bought this big bomber forestry bucket and that is a major fk up in my opinion and only pipe dreams (bong) of ever having a crane.
> 
> Must admit, You and AA are doing pretty good with your 3 years of experience but what you gonna do remains to be seen,. Little advice tho....try and stay sober and the worm might just turn for you. Getting drunk and driving is for dopes. Whose the dope, come and say it.....me, I am a dope.
> 
> As far as being anything special, the thing special about my biz is the high level clients I got and hillbilly no nothing bout treecare treeco's like yours never get those bids let alone jobs. But best of luck BM. BM stands for something else don't it lol. :check: (bowel movement )
> 
> Funny never seen Mrs. Holden Dich over on TB, must be a lurker...nor have I seen your 3 year exp ascs either til you entered the crane owner forum last week, spouting off like you got something lol. Me, I can contribute on any part of that forum or any forum on any subject include all facets of tree care. You just a td spikin hack.
> 
> Cheers:yoyo:



I also find it especially cute how you never answer any direct question posed to you. I've asked you 2 in today's discussions alone. As far as me representing a crane owner? Huh? Really? Never did that, never will. The only reason you know about the fact that I drove drunk FIVE YEARS AGO is because I'm nothing but honest and open on these forums, unlike some old time boozers who couldn't handle it who dip and dodge every direct question they get asked. Seriously, tough guy, no one's impressed.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> No ####!! If I'm that age and out in the yard paint rollering my equipment and bragging about how I sucked Shigo's cock, just come ####ing kill me already!! Deal bud??


 
No you rather sit home all day and take it up the pooper from bm who ain't got a lick of work either and you both to soft to get out there in the wittle heat.

Oh I am drunk again what do I do fellow AS'ers....I hate myself? I hate the meetings, there ain't no god and I am going nowhere in life. wha wha pls kill me (a hole) bud


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like you may want to look into applying for some financing then!


 
Lol not no but hell no I keep buying a ticket though who knows maybe I hit it someday My point was if your rich all the sudden your the player, or in other words if you got five bil your the best whether you know anything or not.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Cameron and Kramer are a couple names that come to mind. Marquis pretty young too. Matter of fact, Mayer's younger than you as well. But by all means, go on Mister big stuff, I'm getting a kick and a half out of your ####. Especially when you start talking about how "in hock" they are! That's the best, especially coming from a guy who was worried about a home refinance, what, like a year ago? Lol! You're sixty ####in' two years old and worried that the bank won't give you a loan?!?!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Fact is, you ain't a real player and never will be and you're just getting to the point where you realize that. It would be sad and no one would fault you for not achieving your dreams except for the fact that you belittle and trash talk anyone who isn't yet to your level. Probably hate you have for yourself stored up inside that you gotta get out one way or another. It's ok though, I'll give you a hug and tell you did a good job.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Cameron and Kramer are a couple names that come to mind. Marquis pretty young too. Matter of fact, Mayer's younger than you as well. But by all means, go on Mister big stuff, I'm getting a kick and a half out of your ####. Especially when you start talking about how "in hock" they are! That's the best, especially coming from a guy who was worried about a home refinance, what, like a year ago? Lol! You're sixty ####in' two years old and worried that the bank won't give you a loan?!?!


 
Refinanced my home to get a better rate. Loan went thru no prob. 

Refi on a double wide like you prob hope to get is another story. But what tf you got to put up for collateral? Prob fi'ed that overpriced bucket. No collateral.....no loans. Ferget bout the crane dream....sorry, they ain't given em away son.


----------



## ropensaddle

Lmfao I can sure tell our heat is bleeding up north, just remember, its usually hotter here and always longer. I think youz guys would go nuts if you lived down here


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Fact is, you ain't a real player and never will be and you're just getting to the point where you realize that. It would be sad and no one would fault you for not achieving your dreams except for the fact that you belittle and trash talk anyone who isn't yet to your level. Probably hate you have for yourself stored up inside that you gotta get out one way or another. It's ok though, I'll give you a hug and tell you did a good job.


 
Thanks for the analysis Einstein. Truth is there are plenty of arborists I'd be proud to work with on here. You ain't one of em. You new to biz and not very good at that. Sparky is a massive underchiever. Mr. Hold some dich, ....well nuff said.

Give me Larry (MD), Rope, Biggie (Ryan), Scottgrnbeans, and my gm and we tear the ascs outta some tree work with my equip. You two guys, you can stay at home where you belong.

Btw how do you know all these names on TB when you haven't said boo over there? You a lurker in the peanut gallery that can't play with the big boys. Awwwwww


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Refinanced my home to get a better rate. Loan went thru no prob.
> 
> Refi on a double wide like you prob hope to get is another story. But what tf you got to put up for collateral? Prob fi'ed that overpriced bucket. No collateral.....no loans. Ferget bout the crane dream....sorry, they ain't given em away son.


 
Honey, I was ready to buy your crane straight cash 6 mos ago had you not lied in the ad. And you were sooooo worried about sellin that pos to get through the winter.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Thanks for the analysis Einstein. Truth is there are plenty of arborists I'd be proud to work with on here. You ain't one of em. You new to biz and not very good at that. Sparky is a massive underchiever. Mr. Hold some dich, ....well nuff said.
> 
> Give me Larry (MD), Rope, Biggie (Ryan), Scottgrnbeans, and my gm and we tear the ascs outta some tree work with my equip. You two guys, you can stay at home where you belong.
> 
> Btw how do you know all these names on TB when you haven't said boo over there? You a lurker in the peanut gallery that can't play with the big boys. Awwwwww


 

I don't often visit TB, seems to be a void of guys in our category their. You know, owner/operators of small shows. You got the big players and then the super small guys that are seriously INTO IT if you know what I mean. And in case you were wondering, yes, I did just lump you in the same category as me. lol Now you can go off on the expected tangent. Proceed.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Still waiting on the side reach of your 75 footer and the magnet signs.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Honey, I was ready to buy your crane straight cash 6 mos ago had you not lied in the ad. And you were sooooo worried about sellin that pos to get through the winter.


 
Nobody wants to go into savings if they don't need to. You got any savings lol. Straight cash my ascs, you had some schister loan shark on the line.

Remember it being your pathetic gf that nixed the buy you puscy whipped beotch, and furthermore your phoney ascs didn't even have a cdl to drive it back so you were just posin anyway. Prob still don't have one no matter what you say. 

Dude that bought it drove it cross country to western Wyoming and I still converse with him about it and he loves it. Pure money maker and you too dumb to see it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Nobody wants to go into savings if they don't need to. You got any savings lol. Straight cash my ascs, you had some schister loan shark on the line.
> 
> Remember it being your pathetic gf that nixed the buy you puscy whipped beotch, and furthermore your phoney ascs didn't even have a cdl to drive it back so you were just posin anyway. Prob still don't have one no matter what you say.
> 
> Dude that bought it drove it cross country to western Wyoming and I still converse with him about it and he loves it. Pure money maker and you too dumb to see it.


 

LOL...aaaaaand that's the point. Anyone with more money than you financed out the ass for it. Because there is no possible way in hell anybody could be better than the great TV. Fact is. You...are...wrong.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Still waiting on the side reach of your 75 footer and the magnet signs.



Teco?? better keep up on the greasing vet, dont think that's even a company anymore... happy bathtub flying! 

Funny how everything seems obsolete in your world these days, huh vet??


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Nobody wants to go into savings if they don't need to. You got any savings lol. Straight cash my ascs, you had some schister loan shark on the line.
> 
> Remember it being your pathetic gf that nixed the buy you puscy whipped beotch, and furthermore your phoney ascs didn't even have a cdl to drive it back so you were just posin anyway. Prob still don't have one no matter what you say.
> 
> Dude that bought it drove it cross country to western Wyoming and I still converse with him about it and he loves it. Pure money maker and you too dumb to see it.



Wait a minute, didnt you and your precious "Kyle" just get your cdl's like two months ago... how you been getting them same trucks along all this time before that Shigo??


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Still waiting on the side reach of your 75 footer and the magnet signs.


 
I guess you are looking to be schooled in your charming way. It is 75 footer without elevator so it has plenty of side reach, not overcenter as I do not like the nec. added weight they recquire. Same with my small bucket and why your dummy purchase of a chip box included center mount is so dumb. Not any good for lawn riding and restricts its use hugely. I am riding lawns almost daily with my buckets.

Signs not magnets except on my Silverado and I love the colors and get compliments all lthe time. Contrasts great with the orange and you can see them from a mile. I picked out the tree, the lettering style the size and the color. Spent a few grand over all and worth every cent. All my trucks and trailers are uniform and people have told me I have taken my biz to a new level this year. 

I often try to put myself in other's shoes and I gotta tell you....You lump me and you together....what a joke. I have studied trees constantly for over 4 decades besides the equipment and knowledge differences we have that are oceans apart. I would feel like a little pipsqueek in school standing next to a heavyweight wrestler were I you and trying to have a pissing contest with me. So pitiful you using other people's stuff to condescend towards me. Sad/. Very sad. You are way outta your league and to stupid to know it.


----------



## tree MDS

I love this new coward "ghost member" hiding out thing goin' on lately too!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I love this new coward "ghost member" hiding out thing goin' on lately too!


 
You loaded again Casidia? Yo makin less sense than usual  and that's impressive.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I guess you are looking to be schooled in your charming way. It is 75 footer without elevator so it has plenty of side reach, not overcenter as I do not like the nec. added weight they recquire. Same with my small bucket and why your dummy purchase of a chip box included center mount is so dumb. Not any good for lawn riding and restricts its use hugely. I am riding lawns almost daily with my buckets.
> 
> Signs not magnets except on my Silverado and I love the colors and get compliments all lthe time. Contrasts great with the orange and you can see them from a mile. I picked out the tree, the lettering style the size and the color. Spent a few grand over all and worth every cent. All my trucks and trailers are uniform and people have told me I have taken my biz to a new level this year.
> 
> I often try to put myself in other's shoes and I gotta tell you....You lump me and you together....what a joke. I have studied trees constantly for over 4 decades besides the equipment and knowledge differences we have that are oceans apart. I would feel like a little pipsqueek in school standing next to a heavyweight wrestler were I you and trying to have a pissing contest with me. So pitiful you using other people's stuff to condescend towards me. Sad/. Very sad. You are way outta your league and to stupid to know it.



That Dumbass rig you bought 20 years ago at a yard sale wouldn't fetch $20 these days... don't care if it's a 100 footer!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I guess you are looking to be schooled in your charming way. It is 75 footer without elevator so it has plenty of side reach, not overcenter as I do not like the nec. added weight they recquire. Same with my small bucket and why your dummy purchase of a chip box included center mount is so dumb. Not any good for lawn riding and restricts its use hugely. I am riding lawns almost daily with my buckets.
> 
> Signs not magnets except on my Silverado and I love the colors and get compliments all lthe time. Contrasts great with the orange and you can see them from a mile. I picked out the tree, the lettering style the size and the color. Spent a few grand over all and worth every cent. All my trucks and trailers are uniform and people have told me I have taken my biz to a new level this year.
> 
> I often try to put myself in other's shoes and I gotta tell you....You lump me and you together....what a joke. I have studied trees constantly for over 4 decades besides the equipment and knowledge differences we have that are oceans apart. I would feel like a little pipsqueek in school standing next to a heavyweight wrestler were I you and trying to have a pissing contest with me. So pitiful you using other people's stuff to condescend towards me. Sad/. Very sad. You are way outta your league and to stupid to know it.



You've taken your service to a whole new level at 62? What do you want? A ####ing cookie?


----------



## Blakesmaster

But seriously, what's with the crap yellow background on your signs? It really looks like ####, and you spent a grand on that? Looks like AA ain't the only one price gouging!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That Dumbass rig you bought 20 years ago at a yard sale wouldn't fetch $20 these days... don't care if it's a 100 footer!!


 
Whose sellin it Sht for brains. It is the money it makes that is impressive. You have no clue do you?

First you gotta get into the neighborhoods I am in with it.....never happen....have another cocktail lol.


----------



## no tree to big

hmmm this is a very constructive conversation going on here:rolleyes2: 

well the other day we did another elm takedown (ded), go figure, but what made this one interesting was the sworms of cicada killers all over the tree never seen or heard of such a thing the cicada killers burrow into the ground so they wernt living up there. the tree was dead but they were going after sap or something there were prob like 2-300 of those big ass things every time a piece would get lowered by the crane you'd have to knock it against something to shoe them off other wise you were grabing these pos's def not a fun day 

then friday we had a big ass storm job 51" elm lost two of 4 30"+ leaders hit two houses that thing had so many old cables and bolts and rods in it you couldn't make a cut with out hitting metal the 880 hit twice the 440 hit once the 260 hit something and broke a chain fun day


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Whose sellin it Sht for brains. It is the money it makes that is impressive. You have no clue do you?
> 
> First you gotta get into the neighborhoods I am in with it.....never happen....have another cocktail lol.


 
Would take way more than Gidget the Flying Fossil and his floating bathtub to ever come at any trees on one of my jobs vet... don't care if you got shigo's exhumed corpse tossing your salad while you at it either!


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Man I so need to hit the lotto I would have gadgets for my gadgets:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well if you know the secret let us know  A few of us need gadgets or a few more.. when you are paying $3K-5K per gadget it adds up quickly.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Wow, you guys are great ...*

This is great script material for *Tree Wars !* I'm getting all this down, it's priceless. If you guys only had any idea of how much money you're going to make me.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> This is great script material for *Tree Wars !* I'm getting all this down, it's priceless. If you guys only had any idea of how much money you're going to make me.



If you had any idea how much Gerber your dumb, old ass in gonna have to be spoon fed, and for how long, after the trees are finished with you, you wouldn't be laughing so hard!! Good luck with that one though.. 

I am basically praying for you to to show up in the injuries and fatalities section at this point... don't even care what any of you think of that statement at this point either!!

MDS.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You pseudo treemen like Sparkles Casadea and Blakesmasterbater and your dumb landscapin a ss can do all want to poke at my age but I'd whip any of your as ses or outclimb or outdo any of ya at the endeavor of your choice. I am not the usual 62 year old your moldy old parents are. I can go all day all week and all year. You 3 hacks ain't got sh it so you don't go much at all lol.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Listen grumps don't get ####ty with me .... I actually like you here ,and the way your going through the thread you may wanna be a little more chipper ......As a matter of fact i am completely rethinking how I fight with others here , because if I look like a complete jack### like you four than its the last one I ever start


----------



## treeclimber101

aerial arborist said:


> this is great script material for *tree wars !* i'm getting all this down, it's priceless. If you guys only had any idea of how much money you're going to make me.


 
shut up


----------



## prentice110

Aerial Arborist said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to match the $1000 two cut dead tree I did in 15 minutes, or the $2000 one I did in about a half an hour.


 
When that storm hit , I was pulling $3-500 per hour, by myself. + I dont lie , unlike you, + Im still waiting for someone to believe anything you say, or for you to prove it. One day we wont see your posts anymore, and it will most likely be due to the fact that your an ignorant ass thats bound to cut thru his own climbing line (you wouldnt be the first or last to do it) , or some other similar sit that an untrained ass clown walks into thinkin he knows what hes doing. Theres a saying for climbers like you. "You know just enough to get some one killed" Now hurry up and die.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

treeclimber101 said:


> shut up


 
Sounds like a last ditch attempt for someone to make people stop doing something, for fear of helping an enemy. I call the bluff. If there really is a show by you, called tree wars in the future, I'll be amazed. Course, we all know how good at fiction you are, so, it may actually happen...

Edit: for clarification, I was talking about what you quoted, not you. Got no problem with you 101. Just want to be clear.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> When that storm hit , I was pulling $3-500 per hour, by myself. + I dont lie , unlike you, + Im still waiting for someone to believe anything you say, or for you to prove it. One day we wont see your posts anymore, and it will most likely be due to the fact that your an ignorant ass thats bound to cut thru his own climbing line (you wouldnt be the first or last to do it) , or some other similar sit that an untrained ass clown walks into thinkin he knows what hes doing. Theres a saying for climbers like you. "You know just enough to get some one killed" Now hurry up and die.



I like that post!


----------



## prentice110

Oh, and AA, My day record was $12,600.00 with one gm. 9hrs. Probly woulda done 20k if I had a lawn mower and a one ton whipper combo. Maybe even 25 if I had a minivan full of meth heads.


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, where'd vet go? tail between legs again?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen grumps don't get ####ty with me .... I actually like you here ,and the way your going through the thread you may wanna be a little more chipper ......As a matter of fact i am completely rethinking how I fight with others here , because if I look like a complete jack### like you four than its the last one I ever start


 
Don't soil your panties eddie. We're ok but don't think "rethinkin" anything is gonna make you sound all that smart lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hey, where'd vet go? tail between legs again?? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Had to take a power nap after all that dad gum excitement.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Had to take a power nap after all that dad gum excitement.



Metamucil!! 

... for SECRET members!! Hahaha...


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Don't soil your panties eddie. We're ok but don't think "rethinkin" anything is gonna make you sound all that smart lol.


 
I don't know what the hell gets into you sometimes , but I say that about all the old ####s I know .... I guess waking up everyday with a limp #### can really start too wear on patience , but you know I am just kidding :msp_unsure: Oh and PS you would have to get up pretty early in the morning to make me soil my boxers but one thing I can say thinking about you trying to find a strap for your leg irons small enough to tighten up on those 2 pogosticks that your walking around on would surely make me #### my pants laughing


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know what the hell gets into you sometimes , but I say that about all the old ####s I know .... I guess waking up everyday with a limp #### can really start too wear on patience , but you know I am just kidding :msp_unsure: Oh and PS you would have to get up pretty early in the morning to make me soil my boxers but one thing I can say thinking about you trying to find a strap for your leg irons small enough to tighten up on those 2 pogosticks that your walking around on would surely make me #### my pants laughing


 
like I said before....those chicken legs will squat 400 lbs for 3 sets of 10 every couple of days and just think.....

they don't even have to push up a huge blubber gut up the stem of a tree on spikes like you do :msp_w00t:


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> Thanks for the analysis Einstein. Truth is there are plenty of arborists I'd be proud to work with on here. You ain't one of em. You new to biz and not very good at that. Sparky is a massive underchiever. Mr. Hold some dich, ....well nuff said.
> Give me Larry (MD), Rope, Biggie (Ryan), Scottgrnbeans, and my gm and we tear the ascs outta some tree work with my equip.


 What about lil ol' me? LOL! Just got done reading a few pages, still two more left. Seems these days when Im at work, the BS on AS piles up so fast you need wings to stay above it. Why you crotchiy F#CTS got your panities in a bunch for? Wich one of you's on the rag? You just find out your girls cheatin or somethin? Quit this cunny ch#t and post some dang recent tree work picks, or talk about what you did. This was the best thread in the climbing forum, and your filling it with whiney c#nt boy BS. ( with the exception of AA bashing, wich I will allow and endorse!)


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> What about lil ol' me? LOL! Just got done reading a few pages, still two more left. Seems these days when Im at work, the BS on AS piles up so fast you need wings to stay above it. Why you crotchiy F#CTS got your panities in a bunch for? Wich one of you's on the rag? You just find out your girls cheatin or somethin? Quit this cunny ch#t and post some dang recent tree work picks, or talk about what you did. This was the best thread in the climbing forum, and your filling it with whiney c#nt boy BS. ( with the exception of AA bashing, wich I will allow and endorse!)


 
AA pulled a tractor trailer up a ski jump with his new 2 extra wheels on the Steiner yesterday.

You musta missed it.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> like I said before....those chicken legs will squat 400 lbs for 3 sets of 10 every couple of days and just think.....
> 
> they don't even have to push up a huge blubber gut up the stem of a tree on spikes like you do :msp_w00t:



You seem very insecure for someone nearing the end of your illustrious career vet?


----------



## Tree Pig

Got a chance to use a bucket truck today... Well only enough to get me up past the poison ivy so I could take the top out of a good size silver maple. Good times.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You seem very insecure for someone nearing the end of your illustrious career vet?


 
I have a feeling I will be doing tree work long after you partner.

My body is telling me the end is not near and I am at it every day. Go figure....just maybe it is the exercise? Not rocket science.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> What about lil ol' me? LOL! Just got done reading a few pages, still two more left. Seems these days when Im at work, the BS on AS piles up so fast you need wings to stay above it. Why you crotchiy F#CTS got your panities in a bunch for? Wich one of you's on the rag? You just find out your girls cheatin or somethin? Quit this cunny ch#t and post some dang recent tree work picks, or talk about what you did. This was the best thread in the climbing forum, and your filling it with whiney c#nt boy BS. ( with the exception of AA bashing, wich I will allow and endorse!)



Who the #### cares what you think you allow or endorse.. we can be as god damned crabby as we want around this piece IMO.. is what it is! Just cuz you feeling like jim morrison cuz you got some work going on this week, don't make you (or any other ####### on this forum), my hero!! Just saying..


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I have a feeling I will be doing tree work long after you partner.
> 
> My body is telling me the end is not near and I am at it every day. Go figure....just maybe it is the exercise? Not rocket science.



Sounds reasonable... I'm 38 and been doing treework since 15 pretty much, how old you pops??


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> AA pulled a tractor trailer up a ski jump with his new 2 extra wheels on the Steiner yesterday.
> 
> You musta missed it.


 you gotta be kiddin me. whats the post/page #?


Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Got a chance to use a bucket truck today... Well only enough to get me up past the poison ivy so I could take the top out of a good size silver maple. Good times.


 Altec LB650?


treevet said:


> I have a feeling I will be doing tree work long after you partner.
> 
> My body is telling me the end is not near and I am at it every day. Go figure....just maybe it is the exercise? Not rocket science.


 Not me, climbing days are #'ed. Too many car/bike wrecks, pain


tree MDS said:


> Who the #### cares what you think you allow or endorse.. we can be as god damned crabby as we want around this piece IMO.. is what it is! Just cuz you feeling like jim morrison cuz you got some work going on this week, don't make you (or any other ####### on this forum), my hero!! Just saying..


 
Its on bixxx boy! Leave Jim outta it! Im Amy now!!!!lol


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Got a chance to use a bucket truck today... Well only enough to get me up past the poison ivy so I could take the top out of a good size silver maple. Good times.



You (almost) look like half a man! At least you not hiding behind that badge, and compensating for that tiny Irish penis for a change! lol. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tree Pig

prentice110 said:


> Altec LB650?


 
To tell you the truth I am not sure... I do know it was nice not having to climb up there but I felt safer out of the bucket and in the tree.


----------



## deevo

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Got a chance to use a bucket truck today... Well only enough to get me up past the poison ivy so I could take the top out of a good size silver maple. Good times.


 
Good stuff, Looked like a decent sized tree


----------



## prentice110

deevo said:


> Good stuff, what kinda bucket were you running there? Looked like a decent sized tree


 
Elbow looks like an Altec LB650.


----------



## deevo

prentice110 said:


> Elbow looks like an Altec LB650.


 
Thanks, I didn't see your earlier post....and no i am not drinking!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Sounds reasonable... I'm 38 and been doing treework since 15 pretty much, how old you pops??


 
You know.....you are an old 38, alcoholic and always toying with quitting and got to include experience since 15. Very lame.

And I try to have a normal dialogue and you disrespect me by calling me pops. Thats is where this all starts with you and your co loser buddy BowelMovement. If you disrespected me in person I am perfectly capable of busting you in the mouth with pure joy. Capable of following up with whatever happens after that too.

But, Oh well, so it goes, an alchy like you snipes at people on this forum and dives into the bottle and feels sorry for doing the job you hate. I love my job, take care of myself and who knows when that ends. I know a guy who climbed into his 80's and was a former National Climbing Champ.

We cannot predict the future kuntlips so I will watch you saga and where you end up. You and your alchy pal have a somewhat predictable ending.


----------



## treeman82

Can't we all just get along? ROFL! 

I stopped in a local gas station the other day, pump jockey and I start BS'ing. He used to be a bucket baby. So I said that I had spent a lot of time on this one red oak pruning, he asks; spurs, chainsaw? Nope, just rope, handsaw, 6' polesaw. He goes on to tell me about this one HUGE oak that he had pruned a number of years back where the 50' bucket had to be repositioned 3 times to do the whole tree... meanwhile I had to use at least 3 or 4 TIP's for my tree and I know I was tying in at 70' or better.

Got this one jerk whose been driving by my jobs lately giving the 1 finger salute, and yelling some profanities.. he must be jealous of my good looks.


----------



## Slvrmple72

treeman82 said:


> Can't we all just get along? ROFL!
> 
> I stopped in a local gas station the other day, pump jockey and I start BS'ing. He used to be a bucket baby. So I said that I had spent a lot of time on this one red oak pruning, he asks; spurs, chainsaw? Nope, just rope, handsaw, 6' polesaw. He goes on to tell me about this one HUGE oak that he had pruned a number of years back where the 50' bucket had to be repositioned 3 times to do the whole tree... meanwhile I had to use at least 3 or 4 TIP's for my tree and I know I was tying in at 70' or better.
> 
> Got this one jerk whose been driving by my jobs lately giving the 1 finger salute, and yelling some profanities.. he must be jealous of my good looks.


 
Take a pistol up in the tree with blanks in it and the next time he does it start firing.


----------



## treevet

Little corny but you could kind of equate this nice song with running your tree business. Knowing not just tree removals, but paying attention to and loving every little remote corner of your business including and especially the subject of your biz....trees. Loving to learn every aspect about them from anatomy, biology, physiology, treatment and diagnosis with knowledge of pathogens, insect predators and what trees to plant in appropriate locations and how to care for them. Treating clients with fairness, dignity and respect and appreciation. And just loving the entirety of this profession.

[video=youtube_share;1tkMRxRdmwU]http://youtu.be/1tkMRxRdmwU[/video]


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> Can't we all just get along? ROFL!
> 
> I stopped in a local gas station the other day, pump jockey and I start BS'ing. He used to be a bucket baby. So I said that I had spent a lot of time on this one red oak pruning, he asks; spurs, chainsaw? Nope, just rope, handsaw, 6' polesaw. He goes on to tell me about this one HUGE oak that he had pruned a number of years back where the 50' bucket had to be repositioned 3 times to do the whole tree... meanwhile I had to use at least 3 or 4 TIP's for my tree and I know I was tying in at 70' or better.
> 
> Got this one jerk whose been driving by my jobs lately giving the 1 finger salute, and yelling some profanities.. he must be jealous of my good looks.


 
I did a bid for a CA with the Muni cert on top, could tell he was legit, as he could talk the talk, almost bid the tree over the phone, he gave me such a good description, and when I seen the tree, I knew for sure he was legit, then he came out. 350-400lbs! I just kinda looked at him, he knew what I was thinking and addressed it right away " dont worry, I used to be skinny, BAAAAHAHAHAHA until I met my wife, shes a cook, cant ya tell!" He was a GM for Wright Tree, had a bad car accident and destroyed his knee's, they were pretty messed up looking. Guy was real cool and jolly, to bad for the accident, seemed like he would have been a good asset to the industry!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> like I said before....those chicken legs will squat 400 lbs for 3 sets of 10 every couple of days and just think.....
> 
> they don't even have to push up a huge blubber gut up the stem of a tree on spikes like you do :msp_w00t:


 
Whatever ya old coot , I think your alright .... Carry on ...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You know.....you are an old 38, alcoholic and always toying with quitting and got to include experience since 15. Very lame.
> 
> And I try to have a normal dialogue and you disrespect me by calling me pops. Thats is where this all starts with you and your co loser buddy BowelMovement. If you disrespected me in person I am perfectly capable of busting you in the mouth with pure joy. Capable of following up with whatever happens after that too.
> 
> But, Oh well, so it goes, an alchy like you snipes at people on this forum and dives into the bottle and feels sorry for doing the job you hate. I love my job, take care of myself and who knows when that ends. I know a guy who climbed into his 80's and was a former National Climbing Champ.
> 
> We cannot predict the future kuntlips so I will watch you saga and where you end up. You and your alchy pal have a somewhat predictable ending.



Whatever you old relic... seems to me you been goading me for days now...

But like 101 said, I think you pretty cool actually (for an old dinosaur).


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Whatever you old relic... seems to me you been goading me for days now...
> 
> But like 101 said, I think you pretty cool actually (for an old dinosaur).


 OOHHHHH wait just a minute there chiefy , I never said "cool" I said alright , big difference he would need another 70 years to be half as cool as me , half...... I think hes alright because he is a treeman other than than that I would tear off those little drumsticks of his and beat his old ### til the jam came outta his ears .... So he gets a pass because he is a old treeman ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> OOHHHHH wait just a minute there chiefy , I never said "cool" I said alright , big difference he would need another 70 years to be half as cool as me , half...... I think hes alright because he is a treeman other than than that I would tear off those little drumsticks of his and beat his old ### til the jam came outta his ears .... So he gets a pass because he is a old treeman ....



Lol. What'd ya think of rope's idea of fixing the 352 on the cheap and buying a bigger tow behind? Makes quite a bit of sense to me, best of both worlds.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. What'd ya think of rope's idea of fixing the 352 on the cheap and buying a bigger tow behind? Makes quite a bit of sense to me, best of both worlds.


 
I had a 665b and sold it , I dunno what to do , my buddy loaned me his 352 for a few days , my thing is I like to load the machine in the enclosed trailer with the loader and move on , I don't really have an extra truck to toat around the towbehind , thats why i was considering the next size bigger than mine but still fits with my setup now ... I haven't much thought of it , prentice110 called me wanting to know if I wanna sell it so maybe he has a use for it ..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. What'd ya think of rope's idea of fixing the 352 on the cheap and buying a bigger tow behind? Makes quite a bit of sense to me, best of both worlds.


 
Like a idiot I also sold my 252 and I know that there ###s on a bull but it would have bailed me outta this little #### up for a few days anyway ...


----------



## Reg

Since moving to Victoria BC a month ago, I spend at least 4 hours a day trying to find a truck/daily driver, under 11k....boy what a thankless task!

Cant believe the extend of delusional folks out there who put such a high value on piles of junk. They promise this and that but when you get there its essentially garbage....and they trying to diguise or hide this and that about the vehilcle. I'm really trying to avoid a gas pickup, but I'm starting to give up on finding a good diesel within my budget. More of the same today


----------



## arborpros

*I've kept my mouth shut long enough.*



treeclimber101 said:


> pathetic flat out , at your age and lack of common sense you may be just one bad cut away from a wheelchair , really that is the DUMBEST MOST DANGEROUS thing that you could have done ..... And heres a hint for the future if your between the crotch and the knot YOUR IN THE BITE AND YOU SHOULD MOVE


 

1)Look at the crotch where your bull rope is running through and look where you are at? What do you think is going to happen? Common sense will get you a lot further than those sweet green shirts..

B)The size of the limb you are cutting is a little large for just a top cut. You should have hit the bottom of the cut 2" or less then hit the top to do a drop cut and it would have fallen in a much more predictable manner and the swing would have been a heck of a lot easier for your ground guy to predict and manage.

3)Two tie in points for all cutting especially when you are stretched out with a horrible rigging point that puts you in the bite. Simple safety measures will get you far. Simple safety measures will get you far. Simple safety measures taken with a common sense attitude will get you far, not to mention home to that sweet Steiner you have. Granted that Steiner is pretty sweet if you like really odd, too heavy, oddly driven, tractors with 8(!!) freaking tires.

E)Judging by the size of the limb you are cutting and the angle of your TIP, there is no reason for you to be so far in on the limb. That is why you tied in so high correct, so you could make your way out further on the limb to make a safer, less rope burning, and more predictable drop on the limb? 

Go to the ISA website and buy the tree worker certification study guide. Read it, then read it again. you will learn more from that 150 page book than you can even imagine. Your basic rookie mistakes will be 80% of the way fixed by reading this. You have what seems to be a great business, now educate yourself and live to enjoy the benefits.


----------



## treeclimber101

arborpros said:


> 1)Look at the crotch where your bull rope is running through and look where you are at? What do you think is going to happen? Common sense will get you a lot further than those sweet green shirts..
> 
> B)The size of the limb you are cutting is a little large for just a top cut. You should have hit the bottom of the cut 2" or less then hit the top to do a drop cut and it would have fallen in a much more predictable manner and the swing would have been a heck of a lot easier for your ground guy to predict and manage.
> 
> 3)Two tie in points for all cutting especially when you are stretched out with a horrible rigging point that puts you in the bite. Simple safety measures will get you far. Simple safety measures will get you far. Simple safety measures taken with a common sense attitude will get you far, not to mention home to that sweet Steiner you have. Granted that Steiner is pretty sweet if you like really odd, too heavy, oddly driven, tractors with 8(!!) freaking tires.
> 
> E)Judging by the size of the limb you are cutting and the angle of your TIP, there is no reason for you to be so far in on the limb. That is why you tied in so high correct, so you could make your way out further on the limb to make a safer, less rope burning, and more predictable drop on the limb?
> 
> Go to the ISA website and buy the tree worker certification study guide. Read it, then read it again. you will learn more from that 150 page book than you can even imagine. Your basic rookie mistakes will be 80% of the way fixed by reading this. You have what seems to be a great business, now educate yourself and live to enjoy the benefits.


 To giggle again I watched it for the 5th time and just realized that idiot wrapped his arm around the rope , and then had the nerve to repremand the guy on the rope for letting it run , I mean there is a branch up and to the left that would have taken that piece away from him and straight out and down , I mean really it just is a example of lack of experience in self preservation , I mean at his age he could have broken a hip or something


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> OOHHHHH wait just a minute there chiefy , I never said "cool" I said alright , big difference he would need another 70 years to be half as cool as me , half...... I think hes alright because he is a treeman other than than that I would tear off those little drumsticks of his and beat his old ### til the jam came outta his ears .... So he gets a pass because he is a old treeman ....


 
My fave part of UFC fights is where the loudmouth says he's gonna do this and that and tear off the guy's arms and stuff em down his mouth then bout a half minute into the fight with a tooth or 2 floating thru the air on slo mo he is flat on his back, comes to and starts to fight with the ref's ankle who .waved him out a few minutes ago.

Love that stuff, esp if it is a big dumb fatty on the receiving end. 

Don't give me no passes.....I own you.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> My fave part of UFC fights is where the loudmouth says he's gonna do this and that and tear off the guy's arms and stuff em down his mouth then bout a half minute into the fight with a tooth or 2 floating thru the air on slo mo he is flat on his back, comes to and starts to fight with the ref's ankle who .waved him out a few minutes ago.
> 
> Love that stuff, esp if it is a big dumb fatty on the receiving end.
> 
> Don't give me no passes.....I own you.


 
WILFORD GET BACK IN YOUR ROOM AND FINISH THAT PRUNE JUICEand take your meds that alzheimers is showing again .....I bet your the baddest guy on the seniors bus headed to WEDS. night bingo, I got a friend like you that I see every morning at 645 buying a coffee running his old pasty tired face telling me how hes gonna climb all day and smoke my ### and than @ 945 am hes in the truck sucking on the AC vent drinking water and gatorade like its free ..... So Yea you guys get a pass cause ya still try your damndest to do the work ....


----------



## tree MDS

I've noticed that the mouth seems to be one of the last things to go...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I've noticed that the mouth seems to be one of the last things to go...


 
‪Cutting Down Pine Tree‬&rlm; - YouTube Very rare never seen before footage of treevet removing a pine tree using cutting edge rigging techniques [video=youtube_share;W8Pkn5IWrts]http://youtu.be/W8Pkn5IWrts[/video]


----------



## the Aerialist

*I did get a nasty bruise ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> To giggle again I watched it for the 5th time and just realized that idiot wrapped his arm around the rope... I mean at his age he could have broken a hip or something



I didn't "wrap my arm around the rope" but I could have made the cut left handed and not got it snagged as the rope tightened and came at me. I've watched it half a dozen times and found plenty of should have's and could have's, it was a bonehead move and the only good from it is that JohnBoy will always know to stay out of the bight on cuts. It's a good training video too. Feel free to use it to demonstrate the importance of proper positioning when making cuts.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> WILFORD GET BACK IN YOUR ROOM AND FINISH THAT PRUNE JUICEand take your meds that alzheimers is showing again .....I bet your the baddest guy on the seniors bus headed to WEDS. night bingo, I got a friend like you that I see every morning at 645 buying a coffee running his old pasty tired face telling me how hes gonna climb all day and smoke my ### and than @ 945 am hes in the truck sucking on the AC vent drinking water and gatorade like its free ..... So Yea you guys get a pass cause ya still try your damndest to do the work ....


 
good come back eddie fu ck,

That guy must be old....I'm not

What are you 5'9 250 you said. All you do is bucket when you are not spiking. That not a tree man....that be a hack. That's why you turned to landscaping full time. You are on the wrong forum fat boy. Find a landscapers forum and spare us but....

You get a pass cause you are fat....................and dumb.

What is worse in a climber...being fat or old (in age)


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> good come back eddie fu ck,
> 
> That guy must be old....I'm not
> 
> What are you 5'9 250 you said. All you do is bucket when you are not spiking. That not a tree man....that be a hack. That's why you turned to landscaping full time. You are on the wrong forum fat boy. Find a landscapers forum and spare us but....
> 
> You get a pass cause you are fat....................and dumb.
> 
> What is worse in a climber...being fat or old (in age)


 I am 6'3" and 230 I could climb a tree with you hanging off my saw line , and I can climb with or without spikes you black sock and flip flop wearing old mutha ####er so don't try that #### your peddle on blakes and AA I would flat out tire your wrinkled ### in a tree , believe were not on the same level anymore you've reached the summit and are coasting down the backside on your way to the pine box .... I can footlock and body thrust and I don't just run the truck dumby I have nothing to prove to you , you will never sign a check with my name on it ... You may the man in Treevet world but too me your just another swinging wrinkled up ol ####, and furthermore I am 35 and the only thing your rolling that I ain't is a crane , but the way I figure it I have another 45 years to save for one to buy it at the exact same age as you did , I hope you see that this road is gonna get real slippery for you with me trying to mince words with someone with a sharp tongue and quick response , I will embarrass you bad on your own thread


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> Since moving to Victoria BC a month ago, I spend at least 4 hours a day trying to find a truck/daily driver, under 11k....boy what a thankless task!
> 
> Cant believe the extend of delusional folks out there who put such a high value on piles of junk. They promise this and that but when you get there its essentially garbage....and they trying to diguise or hide this and that about the vehilcle. I'm really trying to avoid a gas pickup, but I'm starting to give up on finding a good diesel within my budget. More of the same today


 
Welcome to the continent Reg. Why not just finance a new one. Friend of mine bought a new one ton Chev dump last week and got 6 year financing with no interest. Great deals out there.

I am coming out to Vancouver in Oct. and may give you a holler. Good luck with your new endeavors.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial Arborist said:


> I didn't "wrap my arm around the rope" but I could have made the cut left handed and not got it snagged as the rope tightened and came at me. I've watched it half a dozen times and found plenty of should have's and could have's, it was a bonehead move and the only good from it is that JohnBoy will always know to stay out of the bight on cuts. It's a good training video too. Feel free to use it to demonstrate the importance of proper positioning when making cuts.



Next time, why don't you try tying a clove hitch around your neck first, and then going out and tying the tail off to the branch!

I'll try and figure out how to send your old lady five bucks for the footage via pay-pal!!


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I am 6'3" and 230 I could climb a tree with you hanging off my saw line , and I can climb with or without spikes you black sock and flip flop wearing old mutha ####er so don't try that #### your peddle on blakes and AA I would flat out tire your wrinkled ### in a tree , believe were not on the same level anymore you've reached the summit and are coasting down the backside on your way to the pine box .... I can footlock and body thrust and I don't just run the truck dumby I have nothing to prove to you , you will never sign a check with my name on it ... You may the man in Treevet world but too me your just another swinging wrinkled up ol ####


 
How come you ain't got #### for equipment then numnuts. I guess it could be cause you dumb as dirt but doubt that is the only reason.

Let's see a pict of you climbing without spikes. I call bs fatboy.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> How come you ain't got #### for equipment then numnuts. I guess it could be cause you dumb as dirt but doubt that is the only reason.
> 
> Let's see a pict of you climbing without spikes. I call bs fatboy.


 
Oh Dave and another thing , I do respect you for now and I am showing tremendous restraint , I could easily level you where you stand , and don't be such an idiot you want me to take a pic. of me in a tree without spikes on how juvenile , come see me climb , I learned without spikes before I learned wearing them , and there are members here on this site that know me and seen me work.... I can shoot a rope and climb all day long like I said wearing you on my saddle .... AND like I said I am not gonna sit and run my mouth about what I have but If you got minus the crane than I got or had one too , is that plain enough english for you ...... You think because I am without a cutter today that I won't have another or have mine fixed by the weeks end well than your wrong ...


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> I've noticed that the mouth seems to be one of the last things to go...


 ....


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial Arborist said:


> I didn't "wrap my arm around the rope" but I could have made the cut left handed and not got it snagged as the rope tightened and came at me. I've watched it half a dozen times and found plenty of should have's and could have's, it was a bonehead move and the only good from it is that JohnBoy will always know to stay out of the bight on cuts. It's a good training video too. Feel free to use it to demonstrate the importance of proper positioning when making cuts.


 
Like I would only show someone that video to laugh , to see you get slow motion slammed against that branch is funny to say the least , I am just glad you didn't get hurt , I don't wish bad luck on you at all , because after watching that video you do it to yourself , you should have not charged the other poor ol blue hair and arm and a leg maybe you wouldn't have such bad kharma


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> AND like I said I am not gonna sit and run my mouth about what I have but If you got minus the crane than I got or had one too , is that plain enough english for you .....


. duhhhhhh, uhhhhhhh whaaaat ??????

Excel for Windows 95 (Dummies 101 Series) on eBay!

I'm watchin the Reds game but I am gonna stand up so you can level me where I stand....not gonna wait all day tho.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> ....


 
We seen your little post before you quoted yourself Sparkles. Don't get upset.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> . duhhhhhh, uhhhhhhh whaaaat ??????
> 
> Excel for Windows 95 (Dummies 101 Series) on eBay!
> 
> I'm watchin the Reds game but I am gonna stand up so you can level me where I stand....not gonna wait all day tho.


 
You go watch the REDS , and I am gonna forget that this happened really you need to calm yourself a bit and that thick skin you brag about is looking a little thin ...And from this point on you have 1 chance to squash this and thats that , if you wanna proceed and have everyone chuckle at your expense than feel free ... I will treat you no different than OD and AA


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You go watch the REDS , and I am gonna forget that this happened really you need to calm yourself a bit and that thick skin you brag about is looking a little thin ...



Yeah, I saw some real holes in it yesterday myself... I think it started when he couldn't deal with the fact that he got his old ass busted for not being able to figure out how to put his new spikes on. Oh well.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> You go watch the REDS , and I am gonna forget that this happened really you need to calm yourself a bit and that thick skin you brag about is looking a little thin ...


 
Ok eddy boy but one last thang.... I got a grand in my desk that says you CAN'T climb with me attached to your saddle (no spikes) and I gonna be in Jersey in the next month.

You takin?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I saw some real holes in it yesterday myself... I think it started when he couldn't deal with the fact that he got his old ass busted for not being able to figure out how to put his new spikes on. Oh well.


 
Well ... I dunno


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Ok eddy boy but one last thang.... I got a grand in my desk that says you CAN'T climb with me attached to your saddle (no spikes) and I gonna be in Jersey in the next month.
> 
> You takin?


 
Yes and you got my # ......... What part, because jersey is a big state and I am in Glendora ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes and you got my # ......... What part, because jersey is a big state and I am in Glendora ....


 
Old guy never said you couldn't run your rope through a pulley first!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes and you got my # ......... What part, because jersey is a big state and I am in Glendora ....


 
Oh, hell yes.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Ok eddy boy but one last thang.... I got a grand in my desk that says you CAN'T climb with me attached to your saddle (no spikes) and I gonna be in Jersey in the next month.
> 
> You takin?


 
Dave your money doesn't matter to me keep it the loser gets a hard kick from the winner right in the balls with boots on ,on video to be posted on here , and if I pull your carcass 3'' UP THE ROPE THAN YOU LOSE ......


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. The fact that he's such a quarrelsome old bastard leads to think he may actually be of some use in a tree... even at his advanced age!


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Dave your money doesn't matter to me keep it the loser gets a hard kick from the winner right in the balls with boots on ,on video to be posted on here , and if I pull your carcass 3'' UP THE ROPE THAN YOU LOSE ......


 
3"? You gonna tie me to your saw lanyard and climb around in the tree (I weigh a solid 195 of muscle). 3"? Is that a typical climbing day for you Eddy?


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> 3"? You gonna tie me to your saw lanyard and climb around in the tree (I weigh a solid 195 of muscle). 3"? Is that a typical climbing day for you Eddy?


 
ps....Flemington NJ


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. The fact that he's such a quarrelsome old bastard leads to think he may actually be of some use in a tree... even at his advanced age!


 
You know if you had to describe your climbing experience to somebody compared to mine, first you would have to take a trip to Cape Canaveral then take a space ship away from here and then when you got far enough away into space, you could point back at earth and say "you see earth there?....yes" "You see that little te tse fly flying around next to it?" And they couldn't really see it but they could imagine it and imagine how much experience climbing you have compared to mine. Hope that was helpful to ya.opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You know if you had to describe your climbing experience to somebody compared to mine, first you would have to take a trip to Cape Canaveral then take a space ship away from here and then when you got far enough away into space, you could point back at earth and say "you see earth there?....yes" "You see that little te tse fly flying around next to it?" And they couldn't really see it but they could imagine it and imagine how much experience climbing you have compared to mine. Hope that was helpful to ya.opcorn:


 
Whatever dude, you really are ruining your thread now, and I'm kinda sick of this game. Sorry if that giant ego of yours has somehow been bruised!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Whatever dude, you really are ruining your thread now, and I'm kinda sick of this game. Sorry if that giant ego of yours has somehow been bruised!


 
who00 baby everyone is taking stabs at you now arnt you glad me and you became such good friends. :msp_love:


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> who00 baby everyone is taking stabs at you now arnt you glad me and you became such good friends. :msp_love:


 
What's this guy?


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> who00 baby everyone is taking stabs at you now arnt you glad me and you became such good friends. :msp_love:


 
Wtf you talking about Dill hole? You got some jokes I need to hear, or is this site playing games??


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe get Johnboy's rock out your mouth for a sec.... just saying! Hahaha!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Maybe get Johnboy's rock out your mouth for a sec.... just saying! Hahaha!


 
Just saying what that your into that kinda stuff? Because i mean its cool man your secrets safe with me.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Just saying what that your into that kinda stuff? Because i mean its cool man your secrets safe with me.


 
Just saying that if you got something to say, man up little Bartlett queen! 

Seen your type at least a few times over the years.. and you always seem to think you're something special somehow! Kinda funny actually..


----------



## tree MDS

You sure that hole ain't going into your brain Jackass??


----------



## treevet

gay movies with male horses involved
















jiffllovstrum likes this


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Just saying that if you got something to say, man up little Bartlett queen!
> 
> Seen your type at least a few times over the years.. and you always seem to think you're something special somehow! Kinda funny actually..


 
not saying im something special dont need to toot my own horn. i let my work toot my own horn. if you get outta little pear trees and move up into the big boys word gets around on its own.


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> gay movies with male horses involved
> 
> jiffllovstrum likes this


 

Dont forget the stuffed buffalo head and a nine iron


----------



## tree MDS

AA never told us he had a little baby boy!! lmao....


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> AA never told us he had a little baby boy!! lmao....



o boy we definetly got to get on your joke making skills. i hope you climb better than you talk smack.opcorn:

and whats up with the lmao at the end of your sentences and what not? laughing at your own jokes? kind of a small audience isnt it?


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## MarquisTree

ropensaddle said:


> Term real player so in essence I have five billion to invest but really never climbed Im now the real player right? Lets see ya do it with nothing basic climb gear and i mean basic like I did first ten years! I could take over the whole state with that equipment lol.


 
Rope,
Not sure if your post was directed at Marquis or not, but let me set the record straight on this one. There were no investors; there was no money to start with. Marquis Tree was started with a pickup and a chain saw.
As far as the rest of the posts on this thread, don’t really want to get into it but I love reading TV’s posts since OD has been banned he is some of the best entertainment here.


----------



## tree MDS

Jeff likes everything evidently! Getting kinda sick of that BS!


----------



## treevet

got another big DED spread elm tomorrow to knock like this 100' hack with the crano and the 75' bucket as s to as s.

Almost feel guilty getting paid for so much fun.....ahhhh nevermind I'll take it

[video=youtube_share;JJ_5Cfw0ipY]http://youtu.be/JJ_5Cfw0ipY[/video]


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Jeff likes everything evidently! Getting kinda sick of that BS!


 
Too bad, 
Jeff


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> got another big DED spread elm tomorrow to knock like this 100' hack with the crano and the 75' bucket as s to as s.
> 
> Almost feel guilty getting paid for so much fun.....ahhhh nevermind I'll take it
> 
> [video=youtube_share;JJ_5Cfw0ipY]http://youtu.be/JJ_5Cfw0ipY[/video]


 
How many times you gonna post that weak video of nothing happening? When my dad was your age , he was rolling in brand new ####. Im sick of this BS, and I didnt wanna get invovled, but, If we were east coast, Tree Tech would cry when I went down the road. Dave, I comend you , as you have built something, but calm down. Im sitting here shakeing my head at this juvinile #### waiting for a post....................


----------



## the Aerialist

*That crane makes it so easy ...*



treevet said:


> ... Almost feel guilty getting paid for so much fun.....ahhhh nevermind I'll take it ...



That would be so easy that I'd get bored. When I think of the struggle I have to go through with most big wood like that it's almost like your cheating treevet.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Two Big Oaks ...*

Here's what I did today:

[video=youtube;TXJ2jSwNSHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXJ2jSwNSHo[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

MarquisTree said:


> Rope,
> Not sure if your post was directed at Marquis or not, but let me set the record straight on this one. There were no investors; there was no money to start with. Marquis Tree was started with a pickup and a chain saw.
> As far as the rest of the posts on this thread, don’t really want to get into it but I love reading TV’s posts since OD has been banned he is some of the best entertainment here.


 
Well no not necessarily, i used your equipment as example, ok question then, u started with a pickup and chainsaw no money right? How long did it take you? My guess is you had something before starting if nothing more than collateral, inheritance. I'm not saying its impossible but I find it highly unlikely that you went from poor to all that. So, even if you did does having that equipment mean your better than some of us less fortunate yet very experienced tree men?


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> How many times you gonna post that weak video of nothing happening? When my dad was your age , he was rolling in brand new ####. Im sick of this BS, and I didnt wanna get invovled, but, If we were east coast, Tree Tech would cry when I went down the road. Dave, I comend you , as you have built something, but calm down. Im sitting here shakeing my head at this juvinile #### waiting for a post....................


 
Didn't think I posted it before son and I don't get into the camera that much in the heat and I just put it on my website (you may be lurking on there) but you won't see it again (hell we just did the job a month ago) and

you got to grow outta the shadow of Daddy some day, who you likely embellish big time what he really had and did (play make pretend in other words) and

get sober and get somewhere yourself. Never seen one lousy pict of what you got or do. And you make a big deal of working UNDER 2 other tree guys. I haven't taken a pay check from anybody else but a customer since I was 19 except for Uncle Sammy. 

ps...you need spell check and should be a lot smarter for somebody that was born in one of the best school districts in the country like Lake Forest Ill. where I went to school at one time. Slow down and make a gramatically well thought out post worthy of a thirty year old and show some respect for yourself.


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> That would be so easy that I'd get bored. When I think of the struggle I have to go through with most big wood like that it's almost like your cheating treevet.


 
You can find a pretty nice starter crane for $25k (rear mounts very hard to find and mine no where near a starter crane) but I would go with the 55 to 60' bucket (rear mount, no chip box) first if I was you AA (also in the $25k range if you shop smart). You will be amazed at the income increase, then you got to buy a bigger log truck, chip truck, chipper, etc etc. to support ea. new purchase. 

Steiner was a mistake and you know it but move on and listen to guys on here on how to grow. And quit bull####ting cause it sticks out like a red thumb on here.


----------



## treevet

Aerial Arborist said:


> Here's what I did today:
> 
> [video=youtube;TXJ2jSwNSHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXJ2jSwNSHo[/video]


 
saw is way dull again. needs rakers taken down a little when sharpened


----------



## the Aerialist

*What's not to like ?*



treevet said:


> ... Steiner was a mistake and you know it but move on and listen to guys on here on how to grow. And quit bull####ting cause it sticks out like a red thumb on here.



This place is awash with BS and you know it. As for the Steiner it is just the right thing for the work I do and the clientele I serve, they appreciate the low impact it has on their turf and landscaping. You may not find that valuable for your work, and of course the crane is pretty low impact too, but I can bring one in whenever I need one.

You and I are alike only in age. I come from a very different background from you or anyone else on this board, and likely anyone you have ever met. I make this work from sheer force of will. I make plenty of mistakes, but I do learn from them as I move forward. The Steiner is a big step forward for me, and especially for my crew. They love it, I love it, and my customers love it. You'll just have to deal with that.


----------



## the Aerialist

*That's a new chain ...*



treevet said:


> saw is way dull again. needs rakers taken down a little when sharpened



I just had it on backwards ...


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> you got to grow outta the shadow of Daddy some day, who you likely embellish big time what he really had and did (play make pretend in other words) and
> 
> get sober and get somewhere yourself. Never seen one lousy pict of what you got or do. And you make a big deal of working UNDER 2 other tree guys. I haven't taken a pay check from anybody else but a customer since I was 19 except for Uncle Sammy.
> 
> ps...you need spell check and should be a lot smarter for somebody that was born in one of the best school districts in the country like Lake Forest Ill. where I went to school at one time. Slow down and make a gramatically well thought out post worthy of a thirty year old and show some respect for yourself.


 
Eff spell check, I refuse to repect myself, you'll never see a pic of my shizz cuz Im too lazy and ignorant to figure out how to post em, I worked under those guys cuz I get a kick outta seein what most on here only brag about. And dont you EVER, EVER talk #### about what the old man did! Your operation is ghetto compared to his. Just sayin. I know I will never come close to it. and so what if Im riding the coat tails? I still get hundreds more on jobs just cuz the name, or maybe cuz I have teeth and speak english.......


----------



## MarquisTree

ropensaddle said:


> Well no not necessarily, i used your equipment as example, ok question then, u started with a pickup and chainsaw no money right? How long did it take you? My guess is you had something before starting if nothing more than collateral, inheritance. I'm not saying its impossible but I find it highly unlikely that you went from poor to all that. So, even if you did does having that equipment mean your better than some of us less fortunate yet very experienced tree men?


 
I didn't start this company, I am the operations manager. John marquis started the company after he graduated from Umass with a degree in urban forestry. He did start it with nothing.
I don't think the size of a tree man's equipment is a measure of how good they are. I know some great tree men who have a 1ton and a 6" chipper, they are very skilled arborists and do very well for themselfs. 
I just wanted to correct the implication that marquis was started with a ton of money...I pains me to even say it but there were a few years of cutting lawns in there too


----------



## mattfr12

wowee this thread is getting heavy. Im glad my strapping good looks pay for my equipment. i dont wanna climb any big trees like you guys to scary I believe a guy like marquis bought all that stuff and i know how he did it.

same thing i did at one point in my life i said i wanna go bigger than the average guy with this and went to the bank and got a loan tell me if im right marquis?

im doing the same thing right now as soon as i can get the next piece to the puzzle i buy it. as long as im not going to bankrupt myself

i also have the work load to justify it. i started out with a 1989 dodge dump and a bc1250 i got for 5500.00


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> I didn't start this company, I am the operations manager. John marquis started the company after he graduated from Umass with a degree in urban forestry. He did start it with nothing.
> I don't think the size of a tree man's equipment is a measure of how good they are. I know some great tree men who have a 1ton and a 6" chipper, they are very skilled arborists and do very well for themselfs.
> I just wanted to correct the implication that marquis was started with a ton of money...I pains me to even say it but there were a few years of cutting lawns in there too




Did you use a Steinerhausenstiche ? Ya know, to cut the grass?


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> Did you use a Steinerhausenstiche ? Ya know, to cut the grass?


 
That would be a classy ride from cutting grass... but I don't think it would work well in tight res areas. I think it would be great with a brush hog type attachment on the front mowing down overgrown hillsides. It looks like the perfect machine for a gentleman farmer.

Matt sounds like you understand what we're are all about


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> That would be a classy ride from cutting grass... but I don't think it would work well in tight res areas. I think it would be great with a brush hog type attachment on the front mowing down overgrown hillsides. It looks like the perfect machine for a gentleman farmer.
> 
> Matt sounds like you understand what we're are all about



ya ive been trying to do the same thing since i started. did woodsman ever figure out that chip throwing problem on your guys chipper. ive been waiting to see if they where going to get that figured out before i decided who to go with.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> ya ive been trying to do the same thing since i started. did woodsman ever figure out that chip throwing problem on your guys chipper. ive been waiting to see if they where going to get that figured out before i decided who to go with.


 
Yes and no. 

They changed the transition chute which was causing a lot of rechipping, that made a big difference.

The others problem is they made the drum housing too large so there is extra dead space behind the drum. They have not and will not fix that.
so we have a chipper that throws chips ok, not great, but we are more they happy width what it does on the infeed side of the machine. Who knows what you would get if u ordered a new one, every 790 I have seen is different


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> wowee this thread is getting heavy. Im glad my strapping good looks pay for my equipment. i dont wanna climb any big trees like you guys to scary I believe a guy like marquis bought all that stuff and i know how he did it.
> 
> same thing i did at one point in my life i said i wanna go bigger than the average guy with this and went to the bank and got a loan tell me if im right marquis?
> 
> im doing the same thing right now as soon as i can get the next piece to the puzzle i buy it. as long as im not going to bankrupt myself
> 
> i also have the work load to justify it. i started out with a 1989 dodge dump and a bc1250 i got for 5500.00


 
For that kind of finance it takes mucho collateral but yeah i get it i started with 85 f350.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> For that kind of finance it takes mucho collateral but yeah i get it i started with 85 f350.


 
Ya everybody starts someone where enless thier daddys got millions in that case i would be sitting on the beech some where. for the first couple years after i bought some nice equipment i had crushing payments.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> got another big DED spread elm tomorrow to knock like this 100' hack with the crano and the 75' bucket as s to as s.
> 
> Almost feel guilty getting paid for so much fun.....ahhhh nevermind I'll take it
> 
> [video=youtube_share;JJ_5Cfw0ipY]http://youtu.be/JJ_5Cfw0ipY[/video]


 
OMG dave I hope hes's not the regular operator , because if I was standing on my spikes watching him gracefully land that log I will be throwing whatever is loose on my belt at the both of you , and why are you hanging it for so long on the side of the truck if that choker spit and it came crashing down to the bed how much money would be making on that" duck" , its like watching paint dry ....I actually thought the truck ran outta fuel or something painful .....


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> That would be a classy ride from cutting grass... but I don't think it would work well in tight res areas. I think it would be great with a brush hog type attachment on the front mowing down overgrown hillsides. It looks like the perfect machine for a gentleman farmer.
> 
> Matt sounds like you understand what we're are all about


 
JEZZUS KRIST I thought you joined this site to find a man to work , how long is it gonna take , I thought with your rep. as the "MARQUIS" service that they would be tearing down the gates to get in ...... Just saying


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> got another big DED spread elm tomorrow to knock like this 100' hack with the crano and the 75' bucket as s to as s.
> 
> Almost feel guilty getting paid for so much fun.....ahhhh nevermind I'll take it
> 
> [video=youtube_share;JJ_5Cfw0ipY]http://youtu.be/JJ_5Cfw0ipY[/video]


 
What a bore, how bout you wake us up with some vids of the grandkids at christmas. Was that shot with that fancy ankle cam you wear or that old man cam you tote around in the fanny pack?


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> What a bore, how bout you wake us up with some vids of the grandkids at christmas. Was that shot with that fancy ankle cam you wear or that old man cam you tote around in the fanny pack?


 
Yeah it so boring making thousands of dollars with a crane and big bucket. You will never know Mrs. Holdin' weed as you just a $15 per hour employee with no vids to show and no equipment to play with just like 101 for Dummies.

Made the usual $2k on a crane/big bucket td today. HO treated us like Rock Stars. Whatdja make? $120 less taxes and 101 for dummies made a few hun on his landscaping job. Tossed his borderline brain dead tagalong a 50 spot bone haha. Jealousy is an ugly emotion.  laugh

BTW 101/dummy....my EMPLOYEE, not a crane op, is doing great learning to run the crane while I am climbing or picking and has been opping this and the last one for a couple of years now and doing great. For the less observant, like 101 (or LOL if you will)/dummy, there was a pinoak blocking view between the op and the bed and we was booming over a sidewalk and next to a tight busy road. We in no huge rush. We finished that 100' plus hack, loaded and drove away and did stump in less than 4 hours. ouch chaaaaching.....either you fat as s or you fat head make that kinda change? Chump change for chumps I submit is your awards lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Keith Ritchards and Jagger still get treated as rock stars too.. just sayin..


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> Yeah it so boring making thousands of dollars with a crane and big bucket. You will never know Mrs. Holdin' weed as you just a $15 per hour employee with no vids to show and no equipment to play with just like 101 for Dummies.
> 
> Made the usual $2k on a crane/big bucket td today. HO treated us like Rock Stars. Whatdja make? $120 less taxes and 101 for dummies made a few hun on his landscaping job. Tossed his borderline brain dead tagalong a 50 spot bone haha. Jealousy is an ugly emotion.  laugh
> 
> Unlike you I don't like talking bout money, I gotta admit though i'm proud to say I make twice that an hr. I would love to know what you pay your only employee. Don't lie cause I know you are wicked cheap, you brag everyday what you pull in but run some of the oldest equip iv'e seen on this site.
> You have been in the biz for 40 years, I got a loooooong time to meet and exceed what you have pieced together over the years.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it so boring making thousands of dollars with a crane and big bucket. You will never know Mrs. Holdin' weed as you just a $15 per hour employee with no vids to show and no equipment to play with just like 101 for Dummies.
> 
> Made the usual $2k on a crane/big bucket td today. HO treated us like Rock Stars. Whatdja make? $120 less taxes and 101 for dummies made a few hun on his landscaping job. Tossed his borderline brain dead tagalong a 50 spot bone haha. Jealousy is an ugly emotion.  laugh
> 
> Unlike you I don't like talking bout money, I gotta admit though i'm proud to say I make twice that an hr. I would love to know what you pay your only employee. Don't lie cause I know you are wicked cheap, you brag everyday what you pull in but run some of the oldest equip iv'e seen on this site.
> You have been in the biz for 40 years, I got a loooooong time to meet and exceed what you have pieced together over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle is probably banging some wicked trim to help compensate though...
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it so boring making thousands of dollars with a crane and big bucket. You will never know Mrs. Holdin' weed as you just a $15 per hour employee with no vids to show and no equipment to play with just like 101 for Dummies.
> 
> Made the usual $2k on a crane/big bucket td today. HO treated us like Rock Stars. Whatdja make? $120 less taxes and 101 for dummies made a few hun on his landscaping job. Tossed his borderline brain dead tagalong a 50 spot bone haha. Jealousy is an ugly emotion.  laugh
> 
> Unlike you I don't like talking bout money, I gotta admit though i'm proud to say I make twice that an hr. I would love to know what you pay your only employee. Don't lie cause I know you are wicked cheap, you brag everyday what you pull in but run some of the oldest equip iv'e seen on this site.
> You have been in the biz for 40 years, I got a loooooong time to meet and exceed what you have pieced together over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet you don't make $30. per hour. What is your boss/daddy's company name? If you are reluctant to talk about it (lol) I bet he wouldn't be. My gm likely makes more per week than you and deservedly so.
> 
> I am not cheap but buy classy pre owned stuff (besides a brand new one ton Silverado, brand new $26k mini skid, brand new 18k worth of Timberwolf splitter and conveyer, and just bought a brand new mini tracked stumper etc etc).
> 
> As for the crane, ask dbl abot it, as he pm'd me and said he is familiar with my new used crano and a client of his had him look at my crane just before I bought it but didn't pull the trigger in time and it is a great crane. If you buy old stuff smart you can have way more than if you are buying everything new. But you ain't smart and just a $ per hour flunkie.
> 
> BTW what is your screen name on Tbuzz? You a lurker?
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle is probably banging some wicked trim to help compensate though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gay for my gm? Hear you homo's can get married in NY now. Think I saw a pict of you on the news laughing and jumping up and down. Congrats.uttahere2:
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Keith Ritchards and Jagger still get treated as rock stars too.. just sayin..


 
So does does Prentice's Daddy lol.:msp_w00t:


----------



## prentice110

Like I said, the bull s### piles up so fast you need wings to stay above it. Who wants me to keep going and point out the holes, and who wants me to stop now? Any way, for those who came here to read about others day, Ive been preping and painting my new chiptruck. We did a storm damaged hanger for a custi whose been waiting 4 weeks, cuz were pimps. Gave the guy a huge discount, cuz he's a regular, and he waited patiently. I could've pulled an AA, and charged him $3000 an hour, but, Im not a douche. Then I got drunk and passed out. Woke up and got drunk again. Wich brings us to the presant. Eat me.


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> Like I said, the bull s### piles up so fast you need wings to stay above it. Who wants me to keep going and point out the holes, and who wants me to stop now? Any way, for those who came here to read about others day, Ive been preping and painting my new chiptruck. We did a storm damaged hanger for a custi whose been waiting 4 weeks, cuz were pimps. Gave the guy a huge discount, cuz he's a regular, and he waited patiently. I could've pulled an AA, and charged him $3000 an hour, but, Im not a douche. Then I got drunk and passed out. Woke up and got drunk again. Wich brings us to the presant. Eat me.


 
Lol. what kinda chip truck?


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet you don't make $30. per hour. What is your boss/daddy's company name? If you are reluctant to talk about it (lol) I bet he wouldn't be. My gm likely makes more per week than you and deservedly so.
> 
> I am not cheap but buy classy pre owned stuff (besides a brand new one ton Silverado, brand new $26k mini skid, brand new 18k worth of Timberwolf splitter and conveyer, and just bought a brand new mini tracked stumper etc etc).
> 
> As for the crane, ask dbl abot it, as he pm'd me and said he is familiar with my new used crano and a client of his had him look at my crane just before I bought it but didn't pull the trigger in time and it is a great crane. If you buy old stuff smart you can have way more than if you are buying everything new. But you ain't smart and just a $ per hour flunkie.
> 
> BTW what is your screen name on Tbuzz? You a lurker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, your cheap azz cant even conceive that I make $30 an hr, rest assure I do. Shows how you spend your money, I'm sure your one g.m makes more then I. You let him out when the sun comes up and put him back in his cage when it gets dark. .
> I feel like i'm getting to you a bit, i'll lay off. Congrats on that 26 skider,18k splitter 12k silverado and all those hawaiin shirts you gotblah blah.
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Lol. what kinda chip truck?


 
the kind you blow chips into, jackass! JK! LOL!!! Internash, 4700, model year 99,


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> best part is , you'll never hear me coming. So tell me, where does your money go grampa? Just curious. and how is it that you only have 1 employee, but you constantly post pic's of like 6 or 7 trux on one job? Its because you have 1 employee on the books, and your worried the IRS or someone is watching, isnt it? Dont mess with me. Im unstable, I have the hospital records to prove it. One day, you might get a knock on the door. Just saying.....


 
better get drunk fore you come a knockin. Good for pain relief. 

man I am sick of someone in their thirties bragging bout getting drunk.

Here's how it works son of Prentice....me and gm drive 2 trucks to local job. We drive one back to the lot and bring 2 more back. So on and so on. You following?

You guys like MDS, Blakes, Holden, Prentice, never post a pict or boo.....then you try to act like you know something by knocking anyone that posts them....I enjoy seeing others posting picts and vids so I reciprocate but that's it. You won't see any more picts or vids from me. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> better get drunk fore you come a knockin. Good for pain relief.
> 
> man I am sick of someone in their thirties bragging bout getting drunk.
> 
> Here's how it works son of Prentice....me and gm drive 2 trucks to local job. We drive one back to the lot and bring 2 more back. So on and so on. You following?
> 
> You guys like MDS, Blakes, Holden, Prentice, never post a pict or boo.....then you try to act like you know something by knocking anyone that posts them....I enjoy seeing others posting picts and vids so I reciprocate but that's it. You won't see any more picts or vids from me. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> better get drunk fore you come a knockin. Good for pain relief.
> 
> man I am sick of someone in their thirties bragging bout getting drunk.
> 
> Here's how it works son of Prentice....me and gm drive 2 trucks to local job. We drive one back to the lot and bring 2 more back. So on and so on. You following?
> 
> You guys like MDS, Blakes, Holden, Prentice, never post a pict or boo.....then you try to act like you know something by knocking anyone that posts them....I enjoy seeing others posting picts and vids so I reciprocate but that's it. You won't see any more picts or vids from me. Waste of time and effort.


 
Dang you are weak, you talk so much trash then you git a bit and can't handle it. I don't post pics because im an arborist not a entertainer. Glad im knocking you down to reality a bit though you needed it.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> better get drunk fore you come a knockin. Good for pain relief.
> 
> man I am sick of someone in their thirties bragging bout getting drunk.
> 
> Here's how it works son of Prentice....me and gm drive 2 trucks to local job. We drive one back to the lot and bring 2 more back. So on and so on. You following?
> 
> You guys like MDS, Blakes, Holden, Prentice, never post a pict or boo.....then you try to act like you know something by knocking anyone that posts them....I enjoy seeing others posting picts and vids so I reciprocate but that's it. You won't see any more picts or vids from me. Waste of time and effort.


 
Naw dude, dont be like that, Just hold my punk ass hand, and show me how to post em... Slayer saw my pic's ,(loved em, thought they were bad ass) and he was going to show me how to do it, but we both got so busy, just kinda fell to the wayside. and P.S. , wont be 30 till saturday. aint life grand? I was supposed to be dead by now....


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Got a couple new toys from wespur. 21' hank of arborplex, and a few feet of bee-line. Gonna make a new lanyard I think.

Sweet!!

Any ideas for finishing the ends of the bee-line?


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> I don't post pics because i .



don't have any worth posting.


----------



## tree md

Back in Birmingham. I'm exhausted. I wanted to stay in Atlanta a little longer and do some more visiting but I had to get back to work. Hitting the road at 7 AM. I've got 4 jobs to bid tomorrow and another call that I have not returned yet. Plus I have two that I have already tentatively scheduled for this week. Just need to confirm and do them. Gonna be a busy week... It's a good thing too. I have to make lots of money to keep up my rockstar lifestyle... :jester:


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> Naw dude, dont be like that, Just hold my punk ass hand, and show me how to post em... Slayer saw my pic's ,(loved em, thought they were bad ass) and he was going to show me how to do it, but we both got so busy, just kinda fell to the wayside. and P.S. , wont be 30 till saturday. aint life grand? I was supposed to be dead by now....


 
just plug the cam into the puter (with link cord came with it) and it sucks em in like a straw. after you do that we will work on it from there.


----------



## treevet

Today I met with a guy from a huge landscaping company to bid on a huge tree removal project and tomorrow I have to submit a bid for bidding on the job.

Didn't think there were anymore firsts in my career....wrong.


----------



## treevet

prentice110 said:


> So let me get this strait, you and your '1' guy, spend all day driving, and holding each others hands? Waste of time? Gas? last I knew, gas costs alot of $, so does time. Hold on a few, I'll teach you a lil som som. Old timers get stuck in this, 'I know everything' phase, kinda like when my old man thought Bobcats were worthless on land clearings.


 
job was exactly 1.4 miles from driveway entr. to my equipment lot as typical driving distance for jobs for us. Planned all this from the get go.

you got nothing to teach me nor would your daddy poo.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> just plug the cam into the puter (with link cord came with it) and it sucks em in like a straw. after you do that we will work on it from there.


 
Friend me on FB, like all the other cool peeps I met on AS, and you can see my pics all day. There are more, but I gotta scan em. Do I need to remind you, that I was the top guy for 3 co's at 21? I wish I had more pics, man , I had some times, and did some trees.....yes, I did trees....hehehehe......trees.....huh...huh....hey Bevis.....


----------



## mr. holden wood

prentice110 said:


> Naw dude, dont be like that, Just hold my punk ass hand, and show me how to post em... Slayer saw my pic's ,(loved em, thought they were bad ass) and he was going to show me how to do it, but we both got so busy, just kinda fell to the wayside. and P.S. , wont be 30 till saturday. aint life grand? I was supposed to be dead by now....


 
This post should be read at a AA meeting. Dude you hit rock bottom. Sucking up to a bitter old man with a lackluster show. You do realize you have 30 plus years to put something together like vets. Buck up butter cup, I wish you the best and im being serious.


----------



## prentice110

treevet said:


> Today I met with a guy from a huge landscaping company to bid on a huge tree removal project and tomorrow I have to submit a bid for bidding on the job.
> 
> Didn't think there were anymore firsts in my career....wrong.


 Same kinda thing happened to me , I dont wanna meet with the guy cuz, he may want me to work, and that could really suck....


treevet said:


> job was exactly 1.4 miles from driveway entr. to my equipment lot as typical driving distance for jobs for us. Planned all this from the get go.
> 
> you got nothing to teach me nor would your daddy poo.


 
I could teach you how to move your ass if needs be, and what a clam truck is for. Why the EFF dont you have one? IMO , you aint a playa if you dont have one, .......Im having another moment of clarity. Dam you. DAMN YOU ALL!!!!!! Yeah, I have probs , guess what! I dont give a ####!!!! Im gonna dance untill Hitler comes back and gives me a big ol kiss!!!! then we gonna get giggy on yo ass with a bottle of scotch, and I dont even drink that shiz.... poooie oooie gooie!!!!! WHAT-A WOAWWWWW!!!!! OHHHH YEAHHHH!!!! GRANDAMA!!!! OH YEAH!!!!! GRANDMAAAAAAA!!!! DADY BEAT ME AND DRANK,,,,,,ALOOOOT!!!! PEEEEE-OOOOOHHH-OHHHHH!!!! GOT PROBLEMSSSSS GONNNAAAA DIEEEE!!!! YEAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## prentice110

mr. holden wood said:


> This post should be read at a AA meeting. Dude you hit rock bottom. Sucking up to a bitter old man with a lackluster show. You do realize you have 30 plus years to put something together like vets. Buck up butter cup, I wish you the best and im being serious.


 
NEVER!!!!!!!! get your paw right out there.........farmer yeah ....... BLAMMO!!!! stay away from the brown blotter! Smoke that ####, take a lil hit!!!!


----------



## prentice110

when I die, I wanna come back as Sam Kinison Jr. OOOOHHHH OOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treevet

settle down son

go to bed 

get up go to work

do the same thing every day and enjoy your day off on Sun.

It is an honorable thing to do in life as is this job.

Despite what some say on here....and I did not do it this way myself....AA works and it is a good society to socialize safely in while staying sober. 

Give me a call if you want to chat 513 761 0020

Us old guys don't sleep much


----------



## tree MDS

Aww...


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> settle down son
> 
> go to bed
> 
> get up go to work
> 
> do the same thing every day and enjoy your day off on Sun.
> 
> It is an honorable thing to do in life as is this job.
> 
> Despite what some say on here....and I did not do it this way myself....AA works and it is a good society to socialize safely in while staying sober.
> 
> Give me a call if you want to chat 513 761 0020
> 
> Can I call you, I need to know where I can find 4,000 orange cans of spray paint,a hawaiin shirt,cell phone anklets,some scrap metal and chit load of real boring vids. I'm getting started on one helluva a halloween costume and need a little advice. Good on you for reaching out, im thinking after reading those posts in the am he may cut back on drinking a tad.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> settle down son
> 
> go to bed
> 
> get up go to work
> 
> do the same thing every day and enjoy your day off on Sun.
> 
> It is an honorable thing to do in life as is this job.
> 
> Despite what some say on here....and I did not do it this way myself....AA works and it is a good society to socialize safely in while staying sober.
> 
> Give me a call if you want to chat 513 761 0020
> 
> Can I call you, I need to know where I can find 4,000 orange cans of spray paint,a hawaiin shirt,cell phone anklets,some scrap metal and chit load of real boring vids. I'm getting started on one helluva a halloween costume and need a little advice. Good on you for reaching out, im thinking after reading those posts in the am he may cut back on drinking a tad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not spray paint, it's high end oil based paint, that is rolled on with great precision!
Click to expand...


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not spray paint, it's high end oil based paint, that is rolled on with great precision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah love how he just cut a square around the logo on the vermeers and kept on rolling.
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## mattfr12

whooo man this thread is getting heavy. tree vet you guys really do all that with just the 2 of you? did you save a nice chunk on your insurance by buying a used crane? insurance on a crane around here is pretty high. it was a good bit cheaper for me to insure a knuckle boom thats why i went that route but would love to have like a 140 foot altec. 

rental fees around here get pretty high 30-40 ton crane pushes 200 an hour min 4 hours portal to portal. use one 3-4 times a month its cheaper to buy it.


----------



## BC WetCoast

treevet said:


> job was exactly 1.4 miles from driveway entr. to my equipment lot as typical driving distance for jobs for us. Planned all this from the get go.
> 
> you got nothing to teach me nor would your daddy poo.


 
Man, I would love a 1.4 mi travel. Right now my area has a minimum 40 min travel each way.

Just curious, how much time selling do you do to keep that beast fed, considering you say you climb every day?

With that much equipment sitting around, when it is just you and a GM, is that an efficient use of capital? What is the utilization rate on your crane? 

It seems to me that everyone talks about how fast they blast through a job, but are only working 3 days a week. It is the classic business conundrum, do you spend your money on fixed cost capital equipment or variable cost labour.


----------



## treevet

BC WetCoast said:


> Man, I would love a 1.4 mi travel. Right now my area has a minimum 40 min travel each way.
> 
> Just curious, how much time selling do you do to keep that beast fed, considering you say you climb every day?
> 
> With that much equipment sitting around, when it is just you and a GM, is that an efficient use of capital? What is the utilization rate on your crane?
> 
> It seems to me that everyone talks about how fast they blast through a job, but are only working 3 days a week. It is the classic business conundrum, do you spend your money on fixed cost capital equipment or variable cost labour.


 
We work in a very high middle class town, my town, virtually every day. My kid played ball with many client's kids, I know most people in town and most cops and I serve on the local forestry board.

You seem like the over analytical type. I consider what I am gonna do for a while and then just jump. Like I said before, EAB is the basis for many of the things I have bought recently and it is already paying off. The crane is going out more days every week as people see it and eab works its way into this town and surrounding area. I thought a long time prior to buying a second 75 ft bucket and then jumped and then charted what I made with it as I do with anything big I buy. I bought it in the dead of winter at 40k and almost made that doing jobs that a small picker would not have reached in the first year.(36k)

Doing the same thing with the crane and mini tracked stumper. We have been working 6 days a week since Mar. ended without missing a week. This is my best year ever and it is like the hurricane we had in 08. Sell just about everything I bid easily. Just get up and go to work without a worry in the world about paying the bills, getting work or doing the work esp with the equipment the few dolts on this forum are so jealous of.\

It is a no brainer imo to spend on equipment rather than labour here which is lethargic and drug fueled. One or two good men, great equipment and a great work ethic yourself will have you working more and being less analytical BC.

Well bought crane (this is my 4th crane) is a huge money maker in the order of a mini skid, whole tree chipper, big and small bucket, sophisticated firewood equipment, spray rig , nice grinders, and so on and so on. But at the end of the day .....people gotta like you at the basic level. If they don't you will spend your life as an employee like Mr. Holdin the gm's penis, or Sparkles Casidea (mds) the tranvestite club dancer.


----------



## the Aerialist

*My first post as the Aerialist ...*



treevet said:


> ... But at the end of the day .....people gotta like you at the basic level...



OK, my computer went back to the Apple Store for a simple fix and I wiped my cookies out so when it came back my password wasn't there anymore. I tried the computer generated lost password routine and that failed so I had to re-register to log in.

So I am back as the Aerialist until the management sends me a password for Aerial Arborist account. Having gotten all that out of the way:

Direct Sales comes down to one basic principle, you are selling yourself. And tree vet has nailed that with his post above. I call my price quote meetings "evaluations" because that's exactly what they are. The customer is evaluating me (_and I am evaluating them as well_). If you don't pass that critical first impression you won't get much work. If the customer doesn't pass my evaluation I won't work for them, or if I do, it will be very expensive for them.

EDIT: updated my profile for photo and signature.


----------



## the Aerialist

*When I grow up I want to be just like Jeff ...*



MarquisTree said:


> That [the Steiner] would be a classy ride from cutting grass... but I don't think it would work well in tight res areas. I think it would be great with a brush hog type attachment on the front mowing down overgrown hillsides. It looks like the perfect machine for a gentleman farmer.
> 
> Matt sounds like you understand what we're are all about



Yes, the Steiner slope mower is the best cost is no object mower out there. It's certified to mow on up to 30 degree slopes in any direction. It's turning radius is quite short, not a ZTR, but the short wheelbase and articulated design gives it a really tight turning radius. It's very maneuverable and able to get into very tight spaces.

The eight wheel option makes it quite wide though, but they are quick attached and can be dropped off in five minutes or so.

I've seen Matt's operation and he's really got it goin' on. He can knock off a job in less than half the time it takes me with half the crew needed. I'd be better off just selling work for him than doing it myself. But I love to climb and just becoming like Jeff doesn't really appeal to me, not yet anyways.

[video=youtube;kpYK3mRJ_I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpYK3mRJ_I0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

I see the bad moon a-rising


----------



## the Aerialist

*You'll have that Altec Matt ...*



mattfr12 said:


> whooo man this thread is getting heavy... it was a good bit cheaper for me to insure a knuckle boom thats why i went that route but would love to have like a 140 foot alter... rental fees around here get pretty high 30-40 ton crane pushes 200 an hour min 4 hours portal to portal. use one 3-4 times a month its cheaper to buy it.



Wayne the Crane only charged me $250 to bring in his crane for a small pick. I didn't have change so I gave him $300, considered it a good deal.

Once you get the Altec Matt you'll be able to do some amazing things using it in tandem with your k-boom.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerialist said:


> OK, my computer went back to the Apple Store for a simple fix and I wiped my cookies out so when it came back my password wasn't there anymore. I tried the computer generated lost password routine and that failed so I had to re-register to log in.
> 
> So I am back as the Aerialist until the management sends me a password for Aerial Arborist account. Having gotten all that out of the way:
> 
> Direct Sales comes down to one basic principle, you are selling yourself. And tree vet has nailed that with his post above. I call my price quote meetings "evaluations" because that's exactly what they are. The customer is evaluating me (_and I am evaluating them as well_). If you don't pass that critical first impression you won't get much work. If the customer doesn't pass my evaluation I won't work for them, or if I do, it will be very expensive for them.
> 
> EDIT: updated my profile for photo and signature.


 
Like the new screen name better....


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> whooo man this thread is getting heavy. tree vet you guys really do all that with just the 2 of you? did you save a nice chunk on your insurance by buying a used crane? insurance on a crane around here is pretty high. it was a good bit cheaper for me to insure a knuckle boom thats why i went that route but would love to have like a 140 foot altec.
> 
> rental fees around here get pretty high 30-40 ton crane pushes 200 an hour min 4 hours portal to portal. use one 3-4 times a month its cheaper to buy it.


 
Matt if you decide you want a boom truck, make sure you call Wayne kenny 540-529-8085, he is our Altec Salesman. I can not say enough good things about him and his whole build team. I will post more about that when I have some time


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Matt if you decide you want a boom truck, make sure you call Wayne kenny 540-529-8085, he is our Altec Salesman. I can not say enough good things about him and his whole build team. I will post more about that when I have some time



ya will do for sure i bought all my equipment like that off of refferals. bucket trucks and k-boom. another member on here told me about FEVA where the buckets came from and i couldnt of been happier with the experience. same with the k-boom.

if you ever have some free time could i give you a call i would like to ask a few questions about how you guys set yours up.

thanks.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Like the new screen name better....



Aerial Lisp, would probably be a more appropriate title, but I hear ya...


----------



## TreEmergencyB

treevet said:


> whadja do today?


 
tree work is that what this forum is about???


----------



## Slvrmple72

Went around and did estimates, lined up some fall Oak deadwooding and pruning, and picked up checks. I am in vacation mode already but need to stay focused for my Silver Maple removal tomorrow!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Man, this is my favorite show! Hey Dave!, What's got you so mad? You are really being a ####.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Large take down tomorrow. A little under 3' DBH. I'm gonna say 32". Good news is I can bomb just about everything. It's a good 25' from the house. Just gonna have to rope a few to keep them off a Dogwood and prolly rope a few more just to be sure they don't spring into the house after they hit the ground. Gonna cut up the trunk for the guy as he don't have a saw big enough for it.

Bad news is this will be the last one with my current groundie. I am paying him well on this one as he is the one who found the lead but we are quits after this one... I cannot always count on him. He is really green and just doesn't have the aptitude to do anything other than drag brush. Funny, he asked me for more money today after I had already decided to use someone else. I had actually decided that before I went to Atlanta but he called me wanting me to do this job when I got back. I'll do this one with him, pay him well, then move on to greener pastures with a better groundie. I've got a really good one that has worked with me in the past and wants to learn to climb. He has worked part time for me and he is a dam good groundie. Problem is, he works with someone else and I couldn't tell him to quit the guy not knowing if and when I would be going back to Tulsa. I'm just not going to do that to anyone... Especially a guy with a family to support. He is very unhappy with his current employer though (another tree service) and calls me about twice a week wanting to go back to work with me.


----------



## prentice110

Finaly finished painting the chip truck. Gonna go knock down some pines and spuces tomorrow. Might rough up the suspect if I have time. After all, seems to be the only thing making life worth living these days. I might've been happier if I was holden wood, seems he's only happy when it rains. Do I even make sense?m not to me ......fap


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Man, this is my favorite show! Hey Dave!, What's got you so mad? You are really being a ####.
> Jeff



Gotta play grown up tonite and get a few big bids out. I will come back and slap ya around a little again tomorrow if you like Jeffy.


----------



## Slvrmple72

:taped:


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> ya will do for sure i bought all my equipment like that off of refferals. bucket trucks and k-boom. another member on here told me about FEVA where the buckets came from and i couldnt of been happier with the experience. same with the k-boom.
> 
> if you ever have some free time could i give you a call i would like to ask a few questions about how you guys set yours up.
> 
> thanks.


 
How bout a pict and/or vid of your "K" boom. How much reach and capacity does it have? Do you think a knuckleboom is better than having a load line? I don't. 

We are picking trees out of landscapes just about every day now. Gives one a big advantage when ho sees you finish so fast, no bent gutters or limbs on other trees torn off or landscaping dented and mashed. Massive amounts of sawdust eliminated as well.

We have a giant pignut hickory today, stone dead. Great for bbq wood which brings top dollar per cord. Got a bunch of DED dead elm the last couple of days which goes in my own pile for WB basement furnace into duct work. Great stove wood. Hard to imagine but just 4 months to cold weather.

Better get ready boys and start storing nuts (not sniffing nuts jeffy ).


----------



## treevet

Slvrmple72 said:


> :taped:



:monkey:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Aerial Lisp, would probably be a more appropriate title, but I hear ya...


 
razor edge wit displayed here. should be acknowledged. just sayin. opcorn:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> How bout a pict and/or vid of your "K" boom. How much reach and capacity does it have? Do you think a knuckleboom is better than having a load line? I don't.
> 
> We are picking trees out of landscapes just about every day now. Gives one a big advantage when ho sees you finish so fast, no bent gutters or limbs on other trees torn off or landscaping dented and mashed. Massive amounts of sawdust eliminated as well.
> 
> We have a giant pignut hickory today, stone dead. Great for bbq wood which brings top dollar per cord. Got a bunch of DED dead elm the last couple of days which goes in my own pile for WB basement furnace into duct work. Great stove wood. Hard to imagine but just 4 months to cold weather.
> 
> Better get ready boys and start storing nuts (not sniffing nuts jeffy ).



TV-Ever sell cherry to the bbq pitmasters? I have been stockpiling it, not sure what to charge, gonna list it in bundles of 25 or 30 pieces for 15, how does that sound, too much, not enough? I was giving it to them, in exchange for some good lunches for the guys, but its always cold and a day old! They act like it is crack so I figure I will sell it like it is!


----------



## treevet

Sounds like a plan to me sgb. I think they like hick and cherry for flavor and sug maple and oak etc for heat but don't quote me on that.

If they can they will trade food for wood but I figgered that out to be a real bad deal long time ago.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Sounds like a plan to me sgb. I think they like hick and cherry for flavor and sug maple and oak etc for heat but don't quote me on that.
> 
> If they can they will trade food for wood but I figgered that out to be a real bad deal long time ago.


 
No doubt! Messy, sticky, cold ribs are not the cleanest lunch on a job site! I wanted him to pull up with the pit and cook on site!
didnt happen! I figure I will get some twine and bundle them up,put it on craigslist, see what happens! We have been working on wood once a week, trying to get that pile to grow, firewood time is not to far off.


----------



## treevet

I know it is hot everywhere and Rope will chime in but it has been over 90 (many in upper 90's) for 15 straight days now breaking a record set in 1901. Humidity supposed to go down little today with shower last night. Then it heats up and stuff in ground turns into humidity. 

We need a rain day to catch up w splitting. Did a little end of day yesterday but lot is like a bbq pit itself. Whose gonna leave a shadetree in their lot when space can be filled w firewood?

Got mass wood coming in too. Today giant maple and hick. Next job 3x3 and half foot dia oaks.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I know it is hot everywhere and Rope will chime in but it has been over 90 (many in upper 90's) for 15 straight days now breaking a record set in 1901. Humidity supposed to go down little today with shower last night. Then it heats up and stuff in ground turns into humidity.
> 
> We need a rain day to catch up w splitting. Did a little end of day yesterday but lot is like a bbq pit itself. Whose gonna leave a shadetree in their lot when space can be filled w firewood?
> 
> Got mass wood coming in too. Today giant maple and hick. Next job 3x3 and half foot dia oaks.


 
Lol over 90 its 90 at 6am yesterday it was 105 with 115 heat index, one hot mofo today may be worse and humid is terrible. I live for it lol Anyway its dangerously hot here bro and has been since May and will be til Oct. Mr wood holder thinks its hot at 79 omg, if he only stepped in my shoes one day he would understand the true meaning of heat exhaustion. You have been hot for there and 90 is hot but 105 is brutal and you get lethargic and move at a snail pace or else you'll fall out. Anyway got to go clean up the four take downs from yesterday c ya l8terthis is 8 am temps todayhttp://image.weather.com/images/maps/current/acttemp_600x405.jpg


----------



## ropensaddle

Today prolly hottest day this year heres our week lol


7-Day Forecast for Latitude 34.54°N and Longitude 93.03°W


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> I know it is hot everywhere and Rope will chime in but it has been over 90 (many in upper 90's) for 15 straight days now breaking a record set in 1901.


 
Crazy year. Too cold and wet to get a good jump this spring, get sacked in June, and then cooked in July. Past few days on the job have been like working in ghost towns around here. Dead calm on Sunday afternoon and Monday I had a roofing crew, spending more time in the shade than working, watching me rig out some large dead branches out of a burr oak. Yesterday's Silver Maple removal a couple towns over only brought out limited attention from the neighborhood and the local comp in that area, had a nice breeze though.

Got a bit of a boost on the way to the job yesterday, phone isn't ringing like it was in June, but a guy that I met on a midweek bus trip to go see the Cubs pulls up at the gas station. He just happens to manage a large cemetery and the board had one of the big outfits from Champaign up for a visit. 10 removals/15K or he isn't coming. (Oh Really??? Thank You!!)The price isn't the problem; they just don't want 10 trees gone at once just to get a guy to come up to get the ones that need to come out now. So I've been invited to look the place over and take them out a couple at a time though out the year. Starting with three now. Go Cubbies!! LOL!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> Today prolly hottest day this year heres our week lol
> 
> 
> 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 34.54°N and Longitude 93.03°W


 
:msp_scared: Pure wickedness.


----------



## the Aerialist

*How about the NEW, new screen name?*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Like the new screen name better....



Logging in under my original "Aerial Arborist" screen name failed even after Darin sent me a new password out of the system. I guess I'm Aerial_Arborist from now on.

I'm going to consider this new log-on a fresh start and try not to respond so fiercely to the slurs and catcalls that seem to be the normal discourse here in *Fight Club* for Arborists.

~ A_A


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Today prolly hottest day this year heres our week lol
> 
> 
> 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 34.54°N and Longitude 93.03°W


 
Just heard yesterday that July was the hottest month ever on record; not just hottest July but hottest month ever. 
If it carries on like that in August; it may well beat the July record just set.


----------



## Jumper

TreeClimber57 said:


> Just heard yesterday that July was the hottest month ever on record; not just hottest July but hottest month ever.
> If it carries on like that in August; it may well beat the July record just set.


 
Certainly has not been the case in BC and this neck of the woods....


Job interview at 0900 today in Leduc.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Aerialisp does't have the ring that Aerialist does ...*



treevet said:


> razor edge wit displayed here. should be acknowledged. just sayin. opcorn:


 
Now than I actually know my password I can post from my iPad so I'll be able to post from places I couldn't with my iMac or one of my Apple laptops.

Whatcha ya doin' today? Right now I'm on the crapper trying to pinch off a big log. How appropriate for posting here.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> firewood time is not to far off.


 
I've still got plenty of splitting to do myself. I'm getting some stretch wrap and some coupon fliers made up and plan to hit our local farmer's market on Saturday morning for fun. I'll bundle up some with fliers and have a pickup load on hand for anyone wanting more. Might throw together some mulch samples too. A little real life face to face PR break can't hurt.


----------



## the Aerialist

*More tree talk, less trash talk ...*



TreEmergencyB said:


> tree work is that what this forum is about???



Now that's a fine idea Ben! 

I'm starting to stockpile Locust and Cherry for splitting in the lean months. I seem to have a lot of big Cherry removals so I'm going to save it like a squirrel saves acorns. What about Oak? I've got a massive one coming up.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Took down another big Cherry yesterday ..*

The job became much more involved once I got up into the tree for a good look, another big leaner and I had to do extensive support rigging to trust it to take the shock load from dropping the top. It was right over a fancy chicken coop with prize chickens in it. I told the HO that if it went wrong to plan on a chicken dinner.

With JohnBoy on the rope it stopped right above the chickens and their home without much shock at the point that I was riding the big stick that was left. Caused quite a buzz with the chickens though, they must have bought the sky was falling. 

The customer added $200 to an $1800 price for the work after seeing the trouble I went to to make it safe to climb. This after me telling them that I never raise my prices once quoted. They also told me that they did have a $1600 bid for the job but went with me because of my awesome A-List reputation. I'm going back Friday for another tree and to collect all the large Cherry rounds we left there.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Lol over 90 its 90 at 6am yesterday it was 105 with 115 heat index, one hot mofo today may be worse and humid is terrible. I live for it lol Anyway its dangerously hot here bro and has been since May and will be til Oct. Mr wood holder thinks its hot at 79 omg, if he only stepped in my shoes one day he would understand the true meaning of heat exhaustion. You have been hot for there and 90 is hot but 105 is brutal and you get lethargic and move at a snail pace or else you'll fall out. Anyway got to go clean up the four take downs from yesterday c ya l8terthis is 8 am temps todayhttp://image.weather.com/images/maps/current/acttemp_600x405.jpg


 
said upper nineties ropey, not that far from 105. But Viet Nam in the 120 range and humid (jungle duh) is far and away the worse I seen.

Sissies like Mr. woodie grabber couldn't hang in this man's weather :-}


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> said upper nineties ropey, not that far from 105. But Viet Nam in the 120 range and humid (jungle duh) is far and away the worse I seen.
> 
> Sissies like Mr. woodie grabber couldn't hang in this man's weather :-}


 
Actual temp right now is 111 and we the hottest in the nation index must be 125! On this damn day my boom broke on the grapple truck and i was in full sun trying to get it in the rest without getting killed. I finally got it secure and am at home hiding under air #### this ####:rant:


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Actual temp right now is 111 and we the hottest in the nation index must be 125! On this damn day my boom broke on the grapple truck and i was in full sun trying to get it in the rest without getting killed. I finally got it secure and am at home hiding under air #### this ####:rant:


 
in that kinda heat its hard to keep moving we got up to around 105 with humidity at one point and it was almost unbearable to drag brush.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> in that kinda heat its hard to keep moving we got up to around 105 with humidity at one point and it was almost unbearable to drag brush.


 
Today may be hottest ever here 111 actual is way too ####in hot lol:monkey:
Im thinking of scrapping everything selling and moving to canada or Alaska lol


----------



## zopi

Became a bucket baby...now, I am ruined for life....but it sure is easier on my old knees
Shocked me how quick I could pile up a tree...jeez...


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Today may be hottest ever here 111 actual is way too ####in hot lol:monkey:
> Im thinking of scrapping everything selling and moving to canada or Alaska lol


 
ya its almost not worth going out because production goes way down. i had to stop every five minutes and drink a gatoraid and i didnt take a leak all day if i remember correctly. 

that kinda heat also scares me a little because some of my employees are in thier late 50's i dont want anyone having a heat stroke or worse.


----------



## mattfr12

today was nice tho we had a lite rain all day was actually kinda nice to work in except we where cutting a silver maple and i kept banging up my knees all day everytime my boots slipped. like walking on ice.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> razor edge wit displayed here. should be acknowledged. just sayin. opcorn:



Yeah, that was kinda weak, I gotta admit. At least it was alcohol induced though... 

What you gonna be sayin in a couple years (or less maybe?) when you get to the job site, and realize you left your grill back at the ranch soaking in polident Mick... or does kyle double check that for ya before you leave the lot?? 

Like I said, I'm guessing you more bark than bite (and mostly from memory) at this point.

Happy touring though!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, that was kinda weak, I gotta admit. At least it was alcohol induced though...
> 
> What you gonna be sayin in a couple years (or less maybe?) when you get to the job site, and realize you left your grill back at the ranch soaking in polident Mick... or does kyle double check that for ya before you leave the lot??
> 
> Like I said, I'm guessing you more bark than bite (and mostly from memory) at this point.
> 
> Happy touring though!


 
AA....................Uh..I am Aerialist

MDSchwanz.......No......uh uh....uh....you are aerial lisp

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Today may be hottest ever here 111 actual is way too ####in hot lol:monkey:
> Im thinking of scrapping everything selling and moving to canada or Alaska lol


 

I feel for ya ole rope.
I was out there this time last year.Sent the wife a pic of the bank sign across the street from the wafflehouse we were eating dinner at, 830 at night= 106 actual temp.

Got to mid 90s here today,humidity thru the stratosphere . Grinding stumps ,I had the leaf blower tied to the box sat at high idle the whole time.At least it made it tollerable.


I'll help you if you move to alaska,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but only June thru Aug.lol












Oh BTW made a wopping 200 minus 20 in gas only to be rewarded with a jack shaft bearing taking a puke.

Somedays the pigeon,some days the statue.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> AA....................Uh..I am Aerialist
> 
> MDSchwanz.......No......uh uh....uh....you are aerial lisp
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That's alot of teeth grinning there old man! now ease them into the polident and go drink some prune juice, like a good old feller! 

And there's nothing wrong with Antiques Roadshow, I have found it quite relaxing to fall asleep to in the past actually..

Please keep them vids a coming!!!


----------



## TreEmergencyB

mattfr12 said:


> today was nice tho we had a lite rain all day was actually kinda nice to work in except we where cutting a silver maple and i kept banging up my knees all day everytime my boots slipped. like walking on ice.


 
this morning was sweat city, after that was a nice day once i was wet it was breezy felt good. Real nice place in Fox Chapel too cooler full of drinks for us. To bad it was large walnut up rooted down the hill, and we couldn't reach it with the crane.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> Lol over 90 its 90 at 6am yesterday it was 105 with 115 heat index, one hot mofo today may be worse and humid is terrible. I live for it lol Anyway its dangerously hot here bro and has been since May and will be til Oct. Mr wood holder thinks its hot at 79 omg, if he only stepped in my shoes one day he would understand the true meaning of heat exhaustion.
> 
> Sorry that joke went over your head rope, it was all sarcasm. So far we have had 83 mins. that have exceeded 80 in 2011 in seattle. The few days that I can remember that were 90 or over, I felt half drunk and made choices I wouldn't have made in cooler temps. Stay safe out there.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> said upper nineties ropey, not that far from 105. But Viet Nam in the 120 range and humid (jungle duh) is far and away the worse I seen.
> 
> Sissies like Mr. woodie grabber couldn't hang in this man's weather :-}


 
I'm sure you went to Nam to get away from ohio, what a dump. Wouldn't even stop in your state for gas. Glad your still thinkin bout me though.


----------



## tree MDS

Kyle! Where mah teefe fat? I cann falk to all my high end fussomers fike fiss!! Lmfao!!! 

Oh it's coming!


----------



## ropensaddle

btw vet we get Nam hot here The highest temperature recorded in Arkansas is 120°, Fahrenheit. This record high was recorded on August 10, 1936 at Ozark


----------



## treemandan

Fantastic CL score ! All this for 100 bucks!














Also this box full of cool stuff.









Plus a big box of training wire. I think there are 25 pots.


----------



## prentice110

Note to self, put foot in chipper feed wheels. Why do I even read this #### anymore? AA, buy a real chipper, and push 6 inch stubs in with your foot, or trip on a running chainsaw already. I did a real easy job today. Woulda been a 500 dollar hour, if jr didnt clog the chute for the first time ever. Those soaking wet spruces dont go thru to well. "this is what the feed bar is for kid",. Luckily he didnt jam it bad. Went back, ground stumps. If I had the Branch manager 38 special, woulda been one truck, .............ttyl


----------



## Slvrmple72

:tongue2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

prentice110 said:


> Woulda been a 500 dollar hour, if jr didnt clog the chute for the first time ever. Those soaking wet spruces dont go thru to well. "this is what the feed bar is for kid",. Luckily he didnt jam it bad.


 
On some stuff, you gotta want a chuck n duck.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## TreeClimber57

ropensaddle said:


> Today may be hottest ever here 111 actual is way too ####in hot lol:monkey:
> Im thinking of scrapping everything selling and moving to canada or Alaska lol


 
Heck Rope; have to buy you a coat if you came here 

Rained most of day and be lucky if it is 70 right now.


----------



## no tree to big

prentice110 said:


> Note to self, put foot in chipper feed wheels. Why do I even read this #### anymore? AA, buy a real chipper, and push 6 inch stubs in with your foot, or trip on a running chainsaw already. I did a real easy job today. Woulda been a 500 dollar hour, if jr didnt clog the chute for the first time ever. Those soaking wet spruces dont go thru to well. "this is what the feed bar is for kid",. Luckily he didnt jam it bad. Went back, ground stumps. If I had the Branch manager 38 special, woulda been one truck, .............ttyl


 
reminds me of a time...:msp_ohmy: you got pics of that new chip truck yet


----------



## the Aerialist

*Matt spoiled JohnBoy with his Bandit ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> On some stuff, you gotta want a chuck n duck.
> Jeff :msp_wink:



Oh yes Jeff, with the right stuff my 40 year old M&M can't be beat. Throwing Pine branches comes to mind, but anything green and leafy blows right through it.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> On some stuff, you gotta want a chuck n duck.
> Jeff :msp_wink:


 
Seriouslly a whipper chipper, i've been looking for a chipper for the past month. I try to convince myself I could limp by with a chuck and duck for year, but anytime I see one in use it doesn't seem realistic. Never seen a legit operation or efficient crew running a chuck. Anyone out there running one without dreaming of the day they sell it. I have 10g's to buy a chipper, I could by a chuck and duck and still have enough money left over to buy a older crane like tree vets.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Seriouslly a whipper chipper, i've been looking for a chipper for the past month. I try to convince myself I could limp by with a chuck and duck for year, but anytime I see one in use it doesn't seem realistic. Never seen a legit operation or efficient crew running a chuck. Anyone out there running one without dreaming of the day they sell it. I have 10g's to buy a chipper, I could by a chuck and duck and still have enough money left over to buy a older crane like tree vets.


 
for 10g's you can definetly do better than a chuck and duck i use to have a bc1250 i think i paid 6500.00 for it was a very reliable chipper i would probably still be using it as a back up if it didnt get rear ended. then you still got 3500.00 left over for that crane.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Seriouslly a whipper chipper, i've been looking for a chipper for the past month. I try to convince myself I could limp by with a chuck and duck for year, but anytime I see one in use it doesn't seem realistic. Never seen a legit operation or efficient crew running a chuck. Anyone out there running one without dreaming of the day they sell it. I have 10g's to buy a chipper, I could by a chuck and duck and still have enough money left over to buy a older crane like tree vets.


 
Not sure if we are on the same pge, Holdin, I dont have a Whisper-chuck n duck, but on some trees they are great. Do you know what a Podocarpus is? Talk about clogging.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Sometimes it's better to stay small and manage your growth ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> ... I dont have a Whisper-chuck n duck, but on some trees they are great. Do you know what a Podocarpus is? Talk about clogging. Jeff



Not being an Aussy, I've never chucked a platypus through it, but on gnarly stuff it is a fail compared to Matt's Bandit or any modern design.

Still, like my little bitty tractor, that antique gets it done and serves my need.

~ the Aerialist


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> for 10g's you can definetly do better than a chuck and duck i use to have a bc1250 i think i paid 6500.00 for it was a very reliable chipper i would probably still be using it as a back up if it didnt get rear ended. then you still got 3500.00 left over for that crane.


 
Thanks for the info, i got a bead on a 1250 and bb150. With the money left over im buying 1,000 rattle cans of purple spray paint and maybe even a crane to.Thats right i'm rolling all purple, gonna buy a vid camera and post a bunch boring chit to. Just be warned, this old poorly painted equipment is gonna give me a bit of a ego so ya all better get ready.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Not sure if we are on the same pge, Holdin, I dont have a Whisper-chuck n duck, but on some trees they are great. Do you know what a Podocarpus is? Talk about clogging.
> Jeff


 
I figured you had spent more time with a non hydro chipper then most anyone on this forum. Seems like way to much aggravation for me, gonna hold out for the 150 or 1000.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Not being an Aussy, I've never chucked a platypus through it, but on gnarly stuff it is a fail compared to Matt's Bandit or any modern design.
> 
> Still, like my little bitty tractor, that antique gets it done and serves my need.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist


 
Dude, I am not an Aussie, duh, I am Swedish and Cali! Re- read your post. Maybe you are just trying to be funny ( yeah) , it only gets harder from here, Doug. Be careful on how fast you want build your skin. 
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> I figured you had spent more time with a non hydro chipper then most anyone on this forum. Seems like way to much aggravation for me, gonna hold out for the 150 or 1000.


 
Now you are going backwards. Of course I have, they did not have the cool stuff back then. Just saying the force of the discharge can be a factor. Guess I get bugged seeing stuff going slow and maybe clogging and knowing on this job, I could use a chuck n duk.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Seriouslly a whipper chipper, Never seen a legit operation or efficient crew running a chuck.


 

Dude, we dont got one, just responding and sharing my feelings, ah!
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, we dont got one, just responding and sharing my feelings, ah!
> Jeff


 
First off, you know my feelings on old guys saying dude ,not cool. Second I addressed you because you have been doing tree work longer then I have been alive and wanted to know if it was worth saving a bit of cash and running one of these relics. I'm aware you manage several crews, I didn't think you were out there chuck n duckin. Share away my friend thats why im here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, ok then. 
Yup, save and grow.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## the Aerialist

*My chuck 'n duck is hydro, just don't be holden wood ...*



mr. holden wood said:


> I figured you had spent more time with a non hydro chipper then most anyone on this forum. Seems like way to much aggravation for me, gonna hold out for the 150 or 1000.



The early 70's Mitts and Merrell whisper chipper is hydro. An early innovator with a drum with 12 staggered knives. Works well enough if you keep out of the drum with your body parts.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Seriouslly a whipper chipper, i've been looking for a chipper for the past month. I try to convince myself I could limp by with a chuck and duck for year, but anytime I see one in use it doesn't seem realistic. Never seen a legit operation or efficient crew running a chuck. Anyone out there running one without dreaming of the day they sell it. I have 10g's to buy a chipper, I could by a chuck and duck and still have enough money left over to buy a older crane like tree vets.


 
You really need to get out more I would call asplundh legit and we used whispers the big difference my experience shows is down time. Virtually none with a whisper and the roller fed chippers were always in the shop. They will out perform on brush but wood is a different story. I prefer my whisper but the reasom many went to the roller fed is the youth now are wimpy and can't take a little sting on the ear lobe or the hands that a whisper produces. So they belly ache till boss man gets them a high maintenance machine On brush with many men its faster no waiting in line just chomp chomp chomp chomp chomp I use the firewood so no big deal anyway just my experience.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeClimber57 said:


> Heck Rope; have to buy you a coat if you came here
> 
> Rained most of day and be lucky if it is 70 right now.


 
Im like cold better that this outrageous heat i can put enough on to stay warm but until they make an air conditioned suit lol


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Thanks for the info, i got a bead on a 1250 and bb150. With the money left over im buying 1,000 rattle cans of purple spray paint and maybe even a crane to.Thats right i'm rolling all purple, gonna buy a vid camera and post a bunch boring chit to. Just be warned, this old poorly painted equipment is gonna give me a bit of a ego so ya all better get ready.


 
Man, you got me on your mind 24/7 don't we Mr. Holdin another man's genitals in a dirty dim lit truck stop bathroom?

You got $10K? Wooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? A whole life and we have saved $10K! The world is at your feet.

By the time your pathetic life is over and you are forgotten about (the day after you croak lol).....then you could afford my crane, and maybe your fat ugly beat up wife and her boyfriend (she's had for years right under your dumbas s nose) can start a tree biz with it.

Either of em gonna know way more than you do now.


----------



## treevet

Aerial_Arborist said:


> The early 70's Mitts and Merrell whisper chipper is hydro. An early innovator with a drum with 12 staggered knives. Works well enough if you keep out of the drum with your body parts.


 
16" mitts w/ v8 was the Caddy of chippers back in the day, I had one.........but it ain't a Whisper....that an Asplundh.

Staggered knives and double sided. 12" model sucked, not enough flywheel effect.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, I am not an Aussie, duh, I am Swedish and Cali! Re- read your post. Maybe you are just trying to be funny ( yeah) , it only gets harder from here, Doug. Be careful on how fast you want build your skin.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
Man that joke flew right over your head at the speed of a Lear Jet.

Not the sharpest shovel in the shed are we?

Can see why we are self employed (not).


----------



## the Aerialist

*Oh I thought whisper was a marketing term for the M&M ...*



treevet said:


> 16" mitts w/ v8 was the Caddy of chippers back in the day, I had one.........but it ain't a Whisper....that an Asplundh.
> 
> Staggered knives and double sided. 12" model sucked, not enough flywheel effect.



Yeah, too big of a branch and you can bog it down, then you have to pull back and let it rev. Anything it struggles with we just throw in the truck.

~ the Aerialist


----------



## the Aerialist

*Skin? What skin???*



jefflovstrom said:


> ... it only gets harder from here, Doug. Be careful on how fast you want build your skin...


 
You guys have already flayed away any skin I might have had. You are down to raw muscle now, bone is next, and that's when it really gets hard ...

~ the Aerialist


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> 16" mitts w/ v8 was the Caddy of chippers back in the day, I had one.........but it ain't a Whisper....that an Asplundh.
> 
> Staggered knives and double sided. 12" model sucked, not enough flywheel effect.


 
The [email protected] had staggered my whispper has straight blades and plenty flywheel effect if your talking about blower. We had the 12 16 and the little guy that was called a chipmunk which had a 4 cylinder. Mine had the 300 ford which is damn near bullet proof it just runs forever. It also needs to figure in fuel to brush ratio and my whispper gets a crap load of brush done on five gallons fuel

One thing though if your green on a chuck and duck and dont cut the limbs right you'll blame the machine for saw operator error. I can just look at the brush and tell if your experienced or not. I don't like chipping black jack or pig nut with a chuck but an experienced user will cut a push stick to make life easier in that stuff.


----------



## flushcut

Chuck and ducks scare me.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Nelson's Line Crews run whisper style chippers around here.


----------



## tree MDS

TreEmergencyB said:


> Nelson's Line Crews run whisper style chippers around here.


 
There's alot more of them things still in use than I ever realized until just recently. Line clearance primary, like you hit on. Don't see any in residential around here anymore. I'm sure they make sense in terms of investment/reliability in that application though, or they wouldn't be buying them up! 

I had a little more than a year working with an asplundh (or was it altec, not sure anymore) model, down in FL back in the early 90's. Six banger gas.. that thing kicked ass on certain stuff! Ficus comes to mind. 

Like rope said, gotta know how to cut things though!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

They are worthless in vines though. At least they used to be.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> They are worthless in vines though. At least they used to be.


 
Probably. Makes sense. I don't even remember anymore to tell you the truth. Lol. 

I also forgot to mention that all the line clearance companies around here seem use smaller self feeders these days, like wood chuck 12" and bandit 200's. Aspy seems to go with the veermeers in that same size range.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> The [email protected] had staggered my whispper has straight blades and plenty flywheel effect if your talking about blower. We had the 12 16 and the little guy that was called a chipmunk which had a 4 cylinder. Mine had the 300 ford which is damn near bullet proof it just runs forever. It also needs to figure in fuel to brush ratio and my whispper gets a crap load of brush done on five gallons fuel
> 
> One thing though if your green on a chuck and duck and dont cut the limbs right you'll blame the machine for saw operator error. I can just look at the brush and tell if your experienced or not. I don't like chipping black jack or pig nut with a chuck but an experienced user will cut a push stick to make life easier in that stuff.


 
flywheel effect means mass that gives inertia.

You don't let youself get hit with a chuck and duck (a relatively new term) cause it hurts and tears flesh off. Pain is the best teacher.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Probably. Makes sense. I don't even remember anymore to tell you the truth. Lol.
> .



First signs of dementia from alcoholism. opcorn:


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Probably. Makes sense. I don't even remember anymore to tell you the truth. Lol.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that all the line clearance companies around here seem use smaller self feeders these days, like wood chuck 12" and bandit 200's. Aspy seems to go with the veermeers in that same size range.


 
I've seen the same. But consider what debris they're handling. For the most part smaller stuff, trimmings and whatnot. Around here they usually leave any wood for the scroungers to pick up on the side of the road. For what we do, whispers are a joke though. The time you waste whittling down the brush to fit through those damn things could be better spent elsewhere. I've also noticed that the bigger the piece that can fit through the chipper, the bigger the piece a man is willing to drag to the chipper.


----------



## treevet

If you are predominantly a pruner an M and M makes sense. The stuff goes thru the chipper way way faster than a self feeder making up somewhat for the time. I'd buy a nice one for a backup.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> First signs of dementia from alcoholism. opcorn:


 
Hahaha. You ever even get to use a chipper with a winch pops!

That paint rollered up rattle box of yours ain't got one, correct??


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. You ever even get to use a chipper with a winch pops!
> 
> That paint rollered up rattle box of yours ain't got one, correct??



That chipper winchin stuff is mollasses slow. 

I could run that pos chipper of yours thru my chipper sparkles (and your green Steiner at the same time). 

What size power head that dog of yours got (whoooof lol)?

Take a chuck and duck before that rag.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> That chipper winchin stuff is mollasses slow.
> 
> I could run that pos chipper of yours thru my chipper sparkles (and your green Steiner at the same time).
> 
> What size power head that dog of yours got (whoooof lol)?
> 
> Take a chuck and duck before that rag.


 
I'd be interested in seeing the market values of either. Then we could compare whose is better. BTW, a whole tree chipper w/out a grapple is a sin.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the market values of either. Then we could compare whose is better. BTW, a whole tree chipper w/out a grapple is a sin.


 
In your extremely limited experience I might add. BTW they ever straighten the engine out on that rag of yours? I'd a junked it.

Had a choice to buy the grapple one but decided feeding w/ mini skid or crane would work just fine on big stuff.....and it does. Man that chipper winch stuff is slow. With the grapple....ya gotta get it to the grapple somehow, why not just keep going and feed it right in there?

2001 BC 2000 w/ 2900 hours. cummins 200 hp diesel perfect cond. new rubber all around.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That chipper winchin stuff is mollasses slow.
> 
> I could run that pos chipper of yours thru my chipper sparkles (and your green Steiner at the same time).
> 
> What size power head that dog of yours got (whoooof lol)?
> 
> Take a chuck and duck before that rag.


 
But I asked if you ever used, or owned a chipper with a winch pops?

JD 125 Turbo here. Works pretty #####ing actually (lotsa sweet options).. probably eat your roach for breakfast... even if lesser HP. Superior design with the bandits, as many on here have agreed.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> In your extremely limited experience I might add. BTW they ever straighten the engine out on that rag of yours? I'd a junked it.
> 
> Had a choice to buy the grapple one but decided feeding w/ mini skid or crane would work just fine on big stuff.....and it does. Man that chipper winch stuff is slow. With the grapple....ya gotta get it to the grapple somehow, why not just keep going and feed it right in there?
> 
> 2001 BC 2000 w/ 2900 hours. cummins 200 hp diesel perfect cond. new rubber all around.


 
I'd probably pay more for Chris's chipper as a lawn friendly backup, than that base model vibration trap Vermeer you destroyed with the cheesey paint job.. just saying..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I'd probably pay more for Chris's chipper as a lawn friendly backup, than that base model vibration trap Vermeer you destroyed with the cheesey paint job.. just saying..


 
That's less because of the quality of the chippers and more because you two butt bandits are sweet on each other lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That's less because of the quality of the chippers and more because you two butt bandits are sweet on each other lol.


 
No, actually its because a base model Vermeer with no options and crap Cummings motor, just generally sucks.. and is the ultimate cheapo wannabe entry into the bigger leagues.. but that kinda figures with you. Too little, too late! Hahaha. 

Fossil!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> No, actually its because a base model Vermeer with no options and crap Cummings motor, just generally sucks.. and is the ultimate cheapo wannabe entry into the bigger leagues.. but that kinda figures with you. Too little, too late! Hahaha.
> 
> Fossil!



Hydraulic chute and bonnet great Cummins power....what else you gonna need?

Late beats never sporting just a chip truck, bucket and a green steiner and that all you got since you was 15 lol.

Alchy loser tailgunner


----------



## TreeAce

Did a crane job today. No big deal, tree came down great. The problem I had was that pretty much first thing this morning I stuck my gloved hand into a crotch that had freakin 'coon chit in it! Gross. It was a nice fresh pile to. I think he seen us coming and either chit him self in fear or left me a present on purpose. Either way...it was disgusting. Smelled putrid. The tree was wet and had some moss on it so I didnt really notice right away. I figured it out pretty quick but it was already on my gloves,saftey lanyard,and...of course...my distel hitch. It smelled so bad it made me dry heave a few times. Had to loose the "soiled" gear. But even after getting home n showered I swear I can still smell it......OMG it was bad.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Hydraulic chute and bonnet great Cummins power....what else you gonna need?
> 
> Late beats never sporting just a chip truck, bucket and a green steiner and that all you got since you was 15 lol.
> 
> Alchy loser tailgunner


 
I was trying to log out, sinse you cutting into my loser alchy time (lol). 

One last question though, how does kyle feed the chipper (with no winch) and run the crane, all while you up in that giant ancient bucket? or do you come down and help out (you said "two man band", correct?)? Just trying to figure how this all plays out in terms of actual on the job efficiency?

School my pops! opcorn:

Edit: and wtf is a bonnet?


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Did a crane job today. No big deal, tree came down great. The problem I had was that pretty much first thing this morning I stuck my gloved hand into a crotch that had freakin 'coon chit in it! Gross. It was a nice fresh pile to. I think he seen us coming and either chit him self in fear or left me a present on purpose. Either way...it was disgusting. Smelled putrid. The tree was wet and had some moss on it so I didnt really notice right away. I figured it out pretty quick but it was already on my gloves,saftey lanyard,and...of course...my distel hitch. It smelled so bad it made me dry heave a few times. Had to loose the "soiled" gear. But even after getting home n showered I swear I can still smell it......OMG it was bad.


 
Nasty if they been eatin rotten meat outta the garbage. Not too bad if they just been eatin berries. Any big ole tree crotch is full of coon shi t around here. No surprise this time of year.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> Man, you got me on your mind 24/7 don't we Mr. Holdin another man's genitals in a dirty dim lit truck stop bathroom?
> 
> You got $10K? Wooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? A whole life and we have saved $10K! The world is at your feet.
> 
> By the time your pathetic life is over and you are forgotten about (the day after you croak lol).....then you could afford my crane, and maybe your fat ugly beat up wife and her boyfriend (she's had for years right under your dumbas s nose) can start a tree biz with it.
> 
> Either of em gonna know way more than you do now.


 
This is how you start off your day, man you are a really messed up old dude. I'm gonna give ya a break for a bit. I'd reccomend egg whites and coffee ,not really demented posting first thing in the morning. Trash talk is fine with me but please have a bit of dignity.
I pointed out the obvious with a bit of humor, sorry it was to much for you to handle. 
I pruned a few trees and removed a few more a nice day with temp in mid 70's. Have a good weekend yall


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Nasty if they been eatin rotten meat outta the garbage. Not too bad if they just been eatin berries. Any big ole tree crotch is full of coon shi t around here. No surprise this time of year.


 
Well, you do claim to have the majority of the work in your area... makes perfect sense!


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Nasty if they been eatin rotten meat outta the garbage. Not too bad if they just been eatin berries. Any big ole tree crotch is full of coon shi t around here. No surprise this time of year.


 
LOL...ya big diff between city coon and country coon crap. I grew up in the woods and ran the creeks huntn and trapn. I dont care to trap anymore and rarely hunt but I def know my animale droppings LOL. Oh man it was gross.


----------



## mattfr12

Took down some pines today still working on getting the sap off my forarms.

View attachment 193026


View attachment 193023


View attachment 193024


View attachment 193025


----------



## tree md

LMAO on the coon #### post... Hehehehe, I'm still laughing!

Bid a large prune on a huge tree this morning then went to my job.

Nice day to be in the tree today. We had early morning showers and temps didn't get much above 80. Spent about 3 hours removing a large limb from over the service drops to the house. Mostly make a few cuts then watch and wait for my guy to clear the ground. Lots of hang time today. Cool, relaxing day in the tree. Made me think of fall. I love it.

Busy work tomorrow. I've got to get some ads out and taking care of some banking and other business. All of my chains seriously need sharpening and I need to do a little equipment maintenance. I've got another large take down on the schedule for Monday along with two smaller removals.


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> Chuck and ducks scare me.


 
Well flush cut the truth will set you free. I believe the only documented fatalities have been with the roller fed chippers. I I remember my facts right:monkey:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Day two at my "Estate Job" ...*

Today I finished taking down the first of two very large Oak trees that are coming down. This tree, although very large, is simply dwarfed by the monster that grows just behind and over it. You can see my top rope and lowering line attached to the bigger tree which will be coming down on Sunday.

[video=youtube;xsBpvZYbGH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBpvZYbGH8[/video]

After these two Oaks there are at least four other major removals as well as pruning and inspecting at least a dozen other large trees on the property. Work all Winter is assured by this one account.

The customer brought a neighbor and golfing buddy to watch the trunk being dropped and that will lead to more work in this very exclusive neighborhood. This is my foot in the door of one of the most exclusive onclaves in Pittsburgh, if not the whole East Coast. 

Once again the eight wheels on my Steiner not only blazed a trail through the woods to drag the brush to an "Ecologically sound wildlife habitat" I have created for all the brush, but also carried the very large rounds across the property's superbly manicured lawn for later pickup.


----------



## treevet

Why you takin down those solid healthy trees?


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Went swimming yesterday. That's one of the pleasures of self-employment, being able to flex a schedule. Just a couple hours in the morning to check up on the progress of the swimming lessons the kids are taking. Got word that the city’s s_*lowest*_ bidder was in town to knock out a couple of 5’ dbh cottonwoods. So I settled in to watch the show after I had lunch with the family.

Well there he was with all the big equipment puttin on a show with the big ISA Cert garb all over the door. Virtually no ppe (including no glasses at the chipper ), no cones, no traffic control of any kind....watched him about run over a kid with the articulating loader while backing in the street, the kid and us were the only ones to see it. He moved pretty good for being so chunky. It was a cluster. Had his stumper on site to finish with, no signs of a utility locate on anything.

He seemed to be in an awful hurry to get done...wonder why....which is why I was puzzled to see his two guys standing around watching him struggle with grappling the smallest branches to the chipper and trying to feed them. It's like...don't hurt yourself boys! 

I was able to illustrate a few things to my son through this circus side stop. Certs don't mean you're a pro, equipment is only as good as the operator, the lowest bidder doesn't always win, and cuttin corners can eventually cost you everything. He already gets the "standing around doesn't get the job done" bit, and he was able to point out quite a bit of what he saw wrong, so it was time well spent for him to see another crew working a job.

I could only watch so much, had work to do anyway, so I headed out to a multi pruning job on a farmstead, with a large norway spuce removal in the peace and tranquility of the countryside. Perfect weather finally.


----------



## treevet

Hangin out on a tree climber forum with real tree climbers and makin pretend he is a tree climber (or ever once was worth a schit). Putting Jeffluvstrumlikesthis on every post he reads.

















Jiff luvstrom likes this


----------



## the Aerialist

*Healthy but not solid ...*



treevet said:


> Why you takin down those solid healthy trees?



So treevet, you assess tree heath and safety from videos? The tree in the video had a central major lead with two structurally compromised areas from dropped limbs long ago. Bad enough that I wouldn't climb that portion until I had my rope set in the giant that stood over it.

Both trees threaten the multi-million dollar home as either could reach it in a blow down. The property is high on a ridge and exposed to the Westerly storm track of this region. If I lived there (_I wish_) I'd want them down and so would you.

The property does not lack for trees. It's situated in old growth forrest and they own 25 acres of it. This in an area that an acre would cost a million if you could find one for sale.


----------



## treevet

Finishing a real sweet 3 day job on a huge prop today with 100' climb/rig td.

Expect this blue character to show up at the end of the day:msp_thumbsup:

[video=youtube_share;bqCEO8FhdM8]http://youtu.be/bqCEO8FhdM8[/video]


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> Well flush cut the truth will set you free. I believe the only documented fatalities have been with the roller fed chippers. I I remember my facts right:monkey:


 
I think you are right on that. It's the thought of having limbs just vanish right before your eyes that I find unsettling. They sure do make the wood go away though.


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> I think you are right on that. It's the thought of having limbs just vanish right before your eyes that I find unsettling. They sure do make the wood go away though.


 
Rope over analyzes equipment purchases. Them 45k chippers just do not seem prudent I get by very well with my 3 k chipper lol. For 45 k I expect it to feed itself which we all know is not the case


----------



## treevet

numerous fatalities ocurred prior to self feeders. you think of them as small but the drum on a 16" chipper is very very heavy. I remember reading about at least 5 or 6 people going thru the old style chippers early in my career before the self feeders even showed up (when ole rope was still in the crib lol)


----------



## treevet

Aerial_Arborist said:


> So treevet, you assess tree heath and safety from videos? The tree in the video had a central major lead with two structurally compromised areas from dropped limbs long ago. Bad enough that I wouldn't climb that portion until I had my rope set in the giant that stood over it.
> 
> Both trees threaten the multi-million dollar home as either could reach it in a blow down. The property is high on a ridge and exposed to the Westerly storm track of this region. If I lived there (_I wish_) I'd want them down and so would you.
> 
> The property does not lack for trees. It's situated in old growth forrest and they own 25 acres of it. This in an area that an acre would cost


 
So we got us a target

and we got prevailing winds

and we got us 2 edge trees identified as villains.

Don't forget....when you take out those 2 edge trees, that makes the next 2 in the edge trees. If an edge tree is healthy and well situated in the ground, pruning to correct prevailing wind induced sail and/or cabling into interior trees can allow you to make edge trees safe and retain them.


----------



## dbl612

*humor*



treevet said:


> Finishing a real sweet 3 day job on a huge prop today with 100' climb/rig td.
> 
> Expect this blue character to show up at the end of the day:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;bqCEO8FhdM8]http://youtu.be/bqCEO8FhdM8[/video]


 you got to admit, the humor on this site takes first place!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I hate animal poop!

We pruned several small 30-40fters, 1 60ft, yesterday, had Chris go up on the biggest and do it on his own, first actual climb for him, did a really good job! Only problem on this job, is that the HO has 3 daughters, early 20's, hot. Can we say distraction! Then we had all these high maintenance, rich soccer moms with their bought an paid for bodies out doing their morning "my husband is loaded and all I have to do is stroll around in booty shorts so everyone cane see" walk. Not really complaining too much, better than having a bunch of fat flat work guys out in their road vest with no shirt, with their big fat arse hanging out.
I cant believe those company's let those guys wear what they do, freaking nasty. I love pointing out a big one for the wife, she usually only has one word for it "gross"
Seems like they have every road torn up around here, cant take a single road across town with out some sort of detour.


----------



## the Aerialist

*We got a new edge now ...*



treevet said:


> So we got us a target
> 
> and we got prevailing winds
> 
> and we got us 2 edge trees identified as villains.
> 
> Don't forget....when you take out those 2 edge trees, that makes the next 2 in the edge trees. If an edge tree is healthy and well situated in the ground, pruning to correct prevailing wind induced sail and/or cabling into interior trees can allow you to make edge trees safe and retain them.



So true treevet, and now the gnarly old monster Oak is the edge tree and exposed even more. In a conversation with the HO yesterday I said I wanted to take it down before a storm came along and blew it over onto his house. That's precisely why I have scheduled it for this coming Sunday.

I'm saving the pruning of the new edge trees as well as a few others for the Winter after they have gone dormant. I'll be looking at sail area and will consider cabling if I feel it's appropriate.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Today I finished taking down the first of two very large Oak trees that are coming down. This tree, although very large, is simply dwarfed by the monster that grows just behind and over it. You can see my top rope and lowering line attached to the bigger tree which will be coming down on Sunday.
> 
> [video=youtube;xsBpvZYbGH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBpvZYbGH8[/video]
> 
> After these two Oaks there are at least four other major removals as well as pruning and inspecting at least a dozen other large trees on the property. Work all Winter is assured by this one account.
> 
> The customer brought a neighbor and golfing buddy to watch the trunk being dropped and that will lead to more work in this very exclusive neighborhood. This is my foot in the door of one of the most exclusive onclaves in Pittsburgh, if not the whole East Coast.
> 
> Once again the eight wheels on my Steiner not only blazed a trail through the woods to drag the brush to an "Ecologically sound wildlife habitat" I have created for all the brush, but also carried the very large rounds across the property's superbly manicured lawn for later pickup.


 
What kind of oak is that?


----------



## MarquisTree

Aerial_Arborist said:


> So true treevet, and now the gnarly old monster Oak is the edge tree and exposed even more. In a conversation with the HO yesterday I said I wanted to take it down before a storm came along and blew it over onto his house. That's precisely why I have scheduled it for this coming Sunday.
> 
> I'm saving the pruning of the new edge trees as well as a few others for the Winter after they have gone dormant. I'll be looking at sail area and will consider cabling if I feel it's appropriate.


 
I really hope this post is 90% bs like the rest of your posts. If there are actually any "old growth" trees on his property, it is irresponsible to trust their care to someone as unqualified an inexperienced as you...it should be a crime.
if you had any integrity you would hire a consulting arborist to evaluate the trees on the estate. You can find defects in almost every tree out there, that doesn't mean they need to be removed. You demonstrated how inexperienced you are in that video of you climbing that tree with the cavity in it, the one where you talked about how scared you were so much the lady you were working for was praying for you... you should be ashamed of yourself. I have no issue with getting top dollar for your work but using scare tactics to get it is immoral.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Today I finished taking down the first of two very large Oak trees that are coming down. This tree, although very large, is simply dwarfed by the monster that grows just behind and over it. You can see my top rope and lowering line attached to the bigger tree which will be coming down on Sunday.
> 
> [video=youtube;xsBpvZYbGH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBpvZYbGH8[/video]
> 
> After these two Oaks there are at least four other major removals as well as pruning and inspecting at least a dozen other large trees on the property. Work all Winter is assured by this one account.
> 
> The customer brought a neighbor and golfing buddy to watch the trunk being dropped and that will lead to more work in this very exclusive neighborhood. This is my foot in the door of one of the most exclusive onclaves in Pittsburgh, if not the whole East Coast.
> 
> Once again the eight wheels on my Steiner not only blazed a trail through the woods to drag the brush to an "Ecologically sound wildlife habitat" I have created for all the brush, but also carried the very large rounds across the property's superbly manicured lawn for later pickup.


 Wheres the gnarly old monster oak ? I have watched the video 2xs and not once have I seen a tree that I would classify as gnarly , and furthermore , watching the guy with no shirt and bandana running that service star on crack just makes me laugh , I gotta say man I have tried with you but honestly you look like a Waste Management guy with a chain saw in a tree ... Keep that niche exclusive dev. under wraps because i think you could be knocked outta the box with ease


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Took down some pines today still working on getting the sap off my forarms.
> 
> View attachment 193026
> 
> 
> View attachment 193023
> 
> 
> View attachment 193024
> 
> 
> View attachment 193025


 
Them look more like spruce trees to me... nice job though.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> numerous fatalities ocurred prior to self feeders. you think of them as small but the drum on a 16" chipper is very very heavy. I remember reading about at least 5 or 6 people going thru the old style chippers early in my career before the self feeders even showed up (when ole rope was still in the crib lol)


 
Respectfully ole rope was not in the crib then lol just how friggin old r u anywayoke: We gonna take up donations for you a rocking chair vet Anyway i said documented and i believe i read it from jps, im not arguing just repeating what i read i will search and find if i can. My my my u sure are thinking extremely high of yourself lately bub.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Mike Cantolina said:


> What kind of oak is that?


 
lol. Pretty sure that's the rare maple oak there. Kinda hard to tell for sure though.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> What kind of oak is that?


 
I'm gonna go with Acer pseudoquercus too, but like chris said, kinda hard to tell..


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> I'm gonna go with Acer pseudoquercus too, but like chris said, kinda hard to tell..


 
Pause the vid at 2:28, and the sun is shining on(drum roll) MAPLE LEAVES!!!! Wow AA, you really are coming along. I bet the HO had a good chuckle after the 2 or 3 real CA's he had there first ,(but didnt hire cuz he's a cheap rich #######) told him they were maples, and then here comes the toothless old underbidding hillbilly saying there Oaks.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Respectfully ole rope was not in the crib then lol just how friggin old r u anywayoke: We gonna take up donations for you a rocking chair vet Anyway i said documented and i believe i read it from jps, im not arguing just repeating what i read i will search and find if i can. My my my u sure are thinking extremely high of yourself lately bub.


 
Just been around in the biz quite a bit longer than you Rope. Used chuck and ducks for over 30 years before advent of self feeders. Longer than JPS, and I heard of numerous chipper fatalities which is what I used to keep help careful as advice .....when there was NO self feeders even invented.

You, THE Rope, on a bit of a self admiration keel at times yoself lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I'm gonna go with Acer pseudoquercus too, but like chris said, kinda hard to tell..


 
pseuso,.....very nice.....very nice

using my material.....but no complaints


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Them look more like spruce trees to me... nice job though.



ya spruce is correct. around here we call them all pine tho i had to throw away the prusik from my lanyard after doing 4-5 of them from the sap even with 4 wraps is stuck like glue.

white pine is the worst when you load wood you can just stick that #### to your back and it will hang on.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> pseuso,.....very nice.....very nice
> 
> using my material.....but no complaints



No, pseuso is all yours, but thanks! lol..


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> ya spruce is correct. around here we call them all pine tho i had to throw away the prusik from my lanyard after doing 4-5 of them from the sap even with 4 wraps is stuck like glue.
> 
> white pine is the worst when you load wood you can just stick that #### to your back and it will hang on.


 
Of course! I see how y'all get down over your way: pine, spruce, maple, oak, whatever... time to expand and buy a crane, steiner or knuckleboom! lol.. I hear ya! must be nice..

Where's johnboy?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

im thinking about getting a stiener then mounting a 100 foot kboom off it. that will be the hot ticket have the stump grinder off the front kboom off the back


----------



## MarquisTree

Don't be knocking ride on lawn mowers with trailers behind them. When I was 16 I bought a chainsaw and cut a bunch of trees down for this guy I knew who lived on an old farm, he let me use his gravely or toro (can't remember which it was). It had a trailer behind it. That thing was nasty, better then a wheel barrel, and the price was right (free).

You know I was thinking, I bet I could make more money has a doctor, but all that school and exams seems like a waste of time. I will just add doctor to my name, and whamo I am a doctor.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Of course! I see how y'all get down over your way: pine, spruce, maple, oak, whatever... time to expand and buy a crane, steiner or knuckleboom! lol.. I hear ya! must be nice..
> 
> Where's johnboy?? :hmm3grin2orange:



dunno where johnboy is but i do gotta say as far as workers that kid hussles. hes only ever been on a jobsite with us once. one of my workers took his vacation and we are behind this year. alot to do with early weather it rained for weeks at a time down here. seen doug on here and said why not i bet he got a guy that wants to make some $$. im an easy going guy whatever they do right or wrong its thier stuff so i dont have anything to say about it.

main reason for me purchasing stuff like that is i cant move through work fast enough off shear man power anymore people wont wait 3-4 months for us to do a job. plus you just dont get beat up as bad.


----------



## mattfr12

This little guy has to be one of the best investments ive made has been saving my back for years.

View attachment 193100


View attachment 193101


----------



## Toddppm

Damn all these tractors flying around, I'm rethinking my whole biz.
Do you have a FT salesman Matt? Or do you work on a crew and do the sales?


----------



## mattfr12

Toddppm said:


> Damn all these tractors flying around, I'm rethinking my whole biz.
> Do you have a FT salesman Matt? Or do you work on a crew and do the sales?


 
I work with the crew and do sales.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Damn all these tractors flying around, I'm rethinking my whole biz.
> Do you have a FT salesman Matt? Or do you work on a crew and do the sales?



Any piece of equipment is only as good as its operator though... you know that!


----------



## tree MDS

Green Steiner my ass! Still wanna see kyle feeding the chipper with the crane, while vet up in the teco (lol)!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Just been around in the biz quite a bit longer than you Rope. Used chuck and ducks for over 30 years before advent of self feeders. Longer than JPS, and I heard of numerous chipper fatalities which is what I used to keep help careful as advice .....when there was NO self feeders even invented.
> 
> You, THE Rope, on a bit of a self admiration keel at times yoself lol.


 
Nah not the rope lol only when going to da bathroom do I admire myself:hmm3grin2orange: I started when all that was available was chuckys myself then we started getting them but only the kiss asses got em at the company. My first time using one was in the mid eighties and I remeber saying way to friggin slow
I still think a whisper out does them in brush especially with four men skitting it:monkey: I have heard of many accidents myself but documentation was never with the hearsay. I have been listening to you going on the last month and think to myself why, hell u should'nt have anything to prove friend, I don't I will raise hell if someone ruffles my hackles but then thats a bird of a different feather.


----------



## tree MDS

Wassa hackle ....


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Nah not the rope lol only when going to da bathroom do I admire myself:hmm3grin2orange: I started when all that was available was chuckys myself then we started getting them but only the kiss asses got em at the company. My first time using one was in the mid eighties and I remeber saying way to friggin slow
> I still think a whisper out does them in brush especially with four men skitting it:monkey: I have heard of many accidents myself but documentation was never with the hearsay. I have been listening to you going on the last month and think to myself why, hell u should'nt have anything to prove friend, I don't I will raise hell if someone ruffles my hackles but then thats a bird of a different feather.


 
Not trying to prove anything but did I ruffle your hackles?


----------



## no tree to big

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Today I finished taking down the first of two very large Oak trees that are coming down. This tree, although very large, is simply dwarfed by the monster that grows just behind and over it. You can see my top rope and lowering line attached to the bigger tree which will be coming down on Sunday.
> 
> [video=youtube;xsBpvZYbGH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsBpvZYbGH8[/video]
> 
> After these two Oaks there are at least four other major removals as well as pruning and inspecting at least a dozen other large trees on the property. Work all Winter is assured by this one account.
> 
> The customer brought a neighbor and golfing buddy to watch the trunk being dropped and that will lead to more work in this very exclusive neighborhood. This is my foot in the door of one of the most exclusive onclaves in Pittsburgh, if not the whole East Coast.
> 
> Once again the eight wheels on my Steiner not only blazed a trail through the woods to drag the brush to an "Ecologically sound wildlife habitat" I have created for all the brush, but also carried the very large rounds across the property's superbly manicured lawn for later pickup.


 

don't listen to anyone that was a beauty of a oak tree:msp_wink: 

nice shorts I'd say a very good choice of apparel for tree work 

"After these two Oaks there are at least four other major removals as well as pruning and inspecting at least a dozen other large trees on the property. Work all Winter is assured by this one account." really it takes you a whole winter to prune a dozen trees, I guess I would take all winter too if I was giving the "estate rate". are you sure the rest are "oaks" maybe you should search google for a picture of the leaf of the tree your working on before you post on here, jus sayin...


O' today we did another 3 ded trees a couple 36"ers and a mid 40's, new guy(6 weeks) almost died like 5 times because he cant grasp the idea when the saw is running dont walk under the climber... "but he didn't whistle" really dumb ass the shower of saw chips wasn't enough warning!!! then another time I was under the climber I was grabing brush heard the saw felt the chips, new I had a little time (18 inch piece being cut) so I grabbed an extra branch and got out he sees more on the ground and goes in... "but you were there a second ago" yea geinus I was that was 15" of wood ago!!! then I got to see him pull a slowmo matrix move but he didn't matrix fast enough, big piece came down the crane set it on the park way it was lopsided so while the "cut man" was taking a log off it i was keepin it steady with a stiff arm keeping a good distance and ready to bail when it started to go so numb nuts comes over trys to steady the 24" diamiter piece being cut off(no need) I yell at him to get away so he gets closer as the piece starts to give the piece still cabled to the crane upends right up his face brushed his chin, flicked his nose and flipped his hard hat 10' in the air. after today he is on perminate rake duty lol how I love stupid people:eek2: 
I don't care about any of this though cause I got a raise!!! only groundman in the co to get one this year woohoo and the boss man said its because it seems like i'm the only one that knows what the hell is going on out there sometimes


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> Pause the vid at 2:28, and the sun is shining on(drum roll) MAPLE LEAVES!!!! Wow AA, you really are coming along. I bet the HO had a good chuckle after the 2 or 3 real CA's he had there first ,(but didnt hire cuz he's a cheap rich #######) told him they were maples, and then here comes the toothless old underbidding hillbilly saying there Oaks.


 
DO NOT even tell me that AA is actually certified. No, if anyone tells me anything like that I gonna... , well, of course i can't say what it is cause I would get in trouble but don't feel sorry for me, feel sorry for the next hack CA that gets to close to me. They should put some kind of mark on them so we can tell. 

I tell ya this CA thing is the same as when a "SouthPhilly Dago" gets his first job as a bouncer. All you have to do with those guys is give them one of those big Mag-lites and they think they own the world. And soem of em are stupid to, they can't even tell what kind of people they are beating on. Imagine what they could do with arborist certs. 


Now don't get all mad at me fer saying SouthPhilly Dago even if you actually are one.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Not trying to prove anything but did I ruffle your hackles?


 
You'd better watch what you say, if Rope's old ass C and D hears it might start to cry... which would make that hunk of junk rust away even faster!:biggrin:


No, no, why you gotta be bustin on the man's chipper?


----------



## tree MDS

What's with that creepy, gay new smiley, that thing's bothering me...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Not trying to prove anything but did I ruffle your hackles?


 
Naw sir my hackles are down bro it takes a bit to make em rise lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> You'd better watch what you say, if Rope's old ass C and D hears it might start to cry... which would make that hunk of junk rust away even faster!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> No, no, why you gotta be bustin on the man's chipper?


 
Dat hunk a junks been around longer than them self feeders:bringit:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Naw sir my hackles are down bro it takes a bit to make em rise lol



Dont worry rope, vet's chipper ain't much more than yours.... and you got a grapple truck too! Lmao.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Wassa hackle ....


 
I just spit a plug of chaw shook haaad and saaaad city slickers


----------



## ropensaddle

Taint yall even been to a game rooster fight:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Taint yall even been to a game rooster fight:monkey:



None of those here rope. Sorry.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> What's with that creepy, gay new smiley, that thing's bothering me...


 
yes, that is why I use it. Thanks for letting me know it works.:biggrin: 


I just remembered where I saw that smiley before. Its on my prescription bottles, some have 2.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Taint yall even been to a game rooster fight:monkey:


 
I was stinkin of you today ole rooster.


----------



## treemandan

Dead batteries:mad2: or I would have had more shots.


I set a pull line to the front on the pick -up and a high side line to the Dingo. The side line kept it off the building to the right of the Dingo in the pic. 

It was just a 40 rotten cherry, the crown was healthy and leaned over the nursery on the other side of the electric fence which belongs to a big time scraper who I'd rather not have dealings with unless its me telling him but I doubt I could do anything for him his 1600 Mexicans couldn't.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> None of those here rope. Sorry.


 
yip, pfffft, ting, city slickers


----------



## the Aerialist

*Oh darn it, I must a cut down the wrong tree!*



mattfr12 said:


> dunno where johnboy is but i do gotta say as far as workers that kid hussles. hes only ever been on a jobsite with us once. one of my workers took his vacation and we are behind this year. alot to do with early weather it rained for weeks at a time down here. seen doug on here and said why not i bet he got a guy that wants to make some $$. im an easy going guy whatever they do right or wrong its thier stuff so i dont have anything to say about it.
> 
> main reason for me purchasing stuff like that is i cant move through work fast enough off shear man power anymore people wont wait 3-4 months for us to do a job. plus you just dont get beat up as bad.


 
JohnBoy is out on the town tonight, down to the Southside chasing skirts, and trying real hard to get laid. He'll probably make it too. The ladies seem to love his badboy ways. He's a good climber and a great rope man. Tree work is his best chance at a good life and he knows it.

I'm pretty sure I nailed another estate job today, this time in Fox Chapel, another very exclusive suburb of Pittsburgh. Seems as though my reputation for quality work is overcoming my high prices. I don't get all the jobs I bid on but the ones I do I make a great profit on.

I can't handle any more work than I have so my pricing has climbed dramatically this year. Yet I'm still in demand. Today the customer gave me another $200 over what I asked. That's twice she did that. Maybe I should raise prices again.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh god... someone please take this from here! I think I just threw up in my mouth, and booze had nothing to do with it!


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> JohnBoy is out on the town tonight, down to the Southside chasing skirts, and trying real hard to get laid. He'll probably make it too. The ladies seem to love his badboy ways. He's a good climber and a great rope man. Tree work is his best chance at a good life and he knows it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I nailed another estate job today, this time in Fox Chapel, another very exclusive suburb of Pittsburgh. Seems as though my reputation for quality work is overcoming my high prices. I don't get all the jobs I bid on but the ones I do I make a great profit on.
> 
> I can't handle any more work than I have so my pricing has climbed dramatically this year. Yet I'm still in demand. Today the customer gave me another $200 over what I asked. That's twice she did that. Maybe I should raise prices again.



Praying for the injuries and fatalities forum for you again.. just saying!!

JohnBoy too!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Not trying to prove anything but did I ruffle your hackles?


 
Yeah Dave, you be doing it alot on everybody! WTF- Why you being such a #### (jerk)?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

70 ft sug maple took out yesterday over neighbor's fence and deck. Make's rope' ubiquitous
rotten tree seem like a cake job. But today took a step further with a 100' plus stone dead pignut hick been dead for 3 years over a million dollar house.

Got to leave the wood but used the Dingo to pile on side of yard. Giant green Steiner prob wouldn't have fit. :biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> 70 ft sug maple took out yesterday over neighbor's fence and deck. Make's rope' ubiquitous
> rotten tree seem like a cake job. But today took a step further with a 100' plus stone dead pignut hick been dead for 3 years over a million dollar house.
> 
> Got to leave the wood but used the Dingo to pile on side of yard. Giant green Steiner prob wouldn't have fit. :biggrin:



You just taking pics of trees in the woods now to make yourself seem more badass old man?? lol.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Oh god... someone please take this from here! I think I just threw up in my mouth, and booze had nothing to do with it!


 


tree MDS said:


> You just taking pics of trees in the woods now to make yourself seem more badass old man?? lol.


 
where's the pic's of that beast on the ground.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> where's the pic's of that beast on the ground.



School me pops! opcorn:


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> For 45 k I expect it to feed itself which we all know is not the case


 
That would be nice. I bought used with low hours and new bearings, belts, knives, and some other upgrades. I find it hard to spend the money for new when well maintained for less than half is just as good. Although there are some things that I would buy new like a boom.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> 70 ft sug maple took out yesterday over neighbor's fence and deck. Make's rope' ubiquitous
> rotten tree seem like a cake job. But today took a step further with a 100' plus stone dead pignut hick been dead for 3 years over a million dollar house.
> 
> Got to leave the wood but used the Dingo to pile on side of yard. Giant green Steiner prob wouldn't have fit. :biggrin:


 
WOW!
That is amazing!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> 70 ft sug maple took out yesterday over neighbor's fence and deck. Make's rope' ubiquitous
> rotten tree seem like a cake job. But today took a step further with a 100' plus stone dead pignut hick been dead for 3 years over a million dollar house.
> 
> Got to leave the wood but used the Dingo to pile on side of yard. Giant green Steiner prob wouldn't have fit. :biggrin:



You sounding more and more like AA everyday... must be an age related thing!


----------



## mattfr12

MDS did you buy a bucket truck from schmittys machinery and have problems with it? i was skimming through the forums and ran across a post you made.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You just taking pics of trees in the woods now to make yourself seem more badass old man?? lol.


 
that faggot wannabe climber lovstrom liked that post? figures

workin in woods better than dropping deadies in a field. btw who are all those pencil necked geeks in pict.?


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> WOW!
> That is amazing!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
you, not having ever been a climber, thought that would amaze your fat ass :biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> MDS did you buy a bucket truck from schmittys machinery and have problems with it? i was skimming through the forums and ran across a post you made.



Yes. And I wouldn't recommend purchasing from them, unless you really think you know what you're looking at, and what to look out for!


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> MDS did you buy a bucket truck from schmittys machinery and have problems with it? i was skimming through the forums and ran across a post you made.


 
nah just bought a pos from the getgo, prob bui, buying under the influence


----------



## tree MDS

Holy crap pops, the internet wheels are coming off ya old timer! LMFAO...


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Yes. And I wouldn't recommend purchasing from them, unless you really think you know what you're looking at, and what to look out for!


 
Well thats why i didnt a friend of mine in ohio bought one for like 35k a 2001 international and im not sure how much $$ he had to sink into it but i wanna say close to 10k to get it running right. it was just a nice paint job and jb weld holding the motor toghether. truck looked good on the outside but alot of coverd up problems.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> nah just bought a pos from the getgo, prob bui, buying under the influence


 
No, not quite the same as when you bought your floating teco (lol) bathtub back in the 70's... funny though!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Holy crap pops, the internet wheels are coming off ya old timer! LMFAO...



also sorry to hear about that i like to battle with you on here and make fun of you but i hate hearing about people getting screwed out of $$. ive heard quite a few horror stories about that place now seen one first hand. i bought mine from FEVA in shelby, virginia.

and i dont know what im looking at except for obviouse problems hidden mechanical problems killed me on a dump truck one time and after that i started paying a mechanic to go over stuff before i purchase.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Well thats why i didnt a friend of mine in ohio bought one for like 35k a 2001 international and im not sure how much $$ he had to sink into it but i wanna say close to 10k to get it running right. it was just a nice paint job and jb weld holding the motor toghether. truck looked good on the outside but alot of coverd up problems.



My truck is still a bad ass rig though, knew that much getting into it anyway.. wanted something worth dumping $$ into!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> that faggot wannabe climber lovstrom liked that post?





Jeff 

:msp_tongue:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> My truck is still a bad ass rig though, knew that much getting into it anyway.. wanted something worth dumping $$ into!


 
Just another bucket imo. Gotta know what to do when you get up there. You s.o.l

What's up with that old bomber one tonner in the middle?


----------



## mattfr12

ya thats a nice truck did you get it striaght?

heres my girl

View attachment 193143


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Jeff
> 
> :msp_tongue:


 
don't roll over on the turtle and get him stuck up you fat ass


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> ya thats a nice truck did you get it striaght?
> 
> heres my girl
> 
> View attachment 193143


 
eek a forestry bod


----------



## mattfr12

ok heres a question for you guys hew climb SRT ive messed with it a few times but why do people put a rope wrench above it? what is the wrenches purpose i just tie a distel or schwabish on it and run with it. what am i missing when i look at thies setups?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Just another bucket imo. Gotta know what to do when you get up there. You s.o.l
> 
> What's up with that old bomber one tonner in the middle?


 
probably the same thing as that "rat" of a chip truck you got , doesn't much matter anymore though his chip truck is nicer than the both of ours put together ...... and it appears to have been painted by someone using a gun not a roller ......


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> eek a forestry bod


 
whats wrong with the forestry bod?

when that doest reach we just bust out the old elevator View attachment 193145


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> that faggot wannabe climber lovstrom liked that post? figures
> 
> workin in woods better than dropping deadies in a field. btw who are all those pencil necked geeks in pict.?



I'm sorry, what are you loading wood with when you can't get the sign crane to it POPS... pics of it in action??


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> don't roll over on the turtle and get him stuck up you fat ass


 
That all you got? 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> whats wrong with the forestry bod?


 
Jealousy ... Nice truck and I am a forestry body guy myself , I have 2 late model 7500's one with a ALC and another with a LR3 ...


----------



## Mike Cantolina

mattfr12 said:


> ok heres a question for you guys hew climb SRT ive messed with it a few times but why do people put a rope wrench above it? what is the wrenches purpose i just tie a distel or schwabish on it and run with it. what am i missing when i look at thies setups?


 
Doesn't your hitch lock up when you do that? The wrench takes most of the heat and friction so you can go up or down easily.


----------



## treeclimber101

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/121415d1263348375-dsc00145-jpg All relics except the lease in the upper right hand corner


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Jealousy ... Nice truck and I am a forestry body guy myself , I have 2 late model 7500's one with a ALC and another with a LR3 ...


 
ya thier a nice universal truck haul chips run a boom haul saws. versatility is the key with the equipment. 1 piece that does three things? or 3 pieces to do 3?


----------



## mattfr12

Mike Cantolina said:


> Doesn't your hitch lock up when you do that? The wrench takes most of the heat and friction so you can go up or down easily.


 
ya it gets really tight but i usually only do it when im not applying alot of weight like taking down a straight truck tree on spikes ive never tried it pruning. so ive never probably seen the full effect of how tight it will get if i was swinging around on it. 

thanks atleast i know what it does now ill have to give one a try someday.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> ya thier a nice universal truck haul chips run a boom hauld saws. versatility is the key with the equipment. 1 piece that does three things? or 3 pieces to do 3?


 
Actually i believe a rear mount is a complete waste of a truck and poor use of space but thats me , the day you wanna just go trim some pears you still gotta drag out 2 trucks ... I dunno what the hell do I know ..


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Just another bucket imo. Gotta know what to do when you get up there. You s.o.l
> 
> What's up with that old bomber one tonner in the middle?


 
Pushing the 250 over the row of hostas that were extremely important to my customers (river bank drop off on other side of hickory trunk), and then using the hyd. swivel chute to blow chips into the IH. if you must ask.. where the rest of the pics from the sugar??


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> ya thier a nice universal truck haul chips run a boom hauld saws. versatility is the key with the equipment. 1 piece that does three things? or 3 pieces to do 3?


 
Yup. Though you may lose a few feet of reach, the fact that 2 guys can run out with the forestry and a chipper and make some good loot in a day of just easy peasy trim work is a fantastic advantage. Owning a real tree boom w/ over center capabilities is a plus too that ol' TV wouldn't know a thing about.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey TV (Dave), Were you just told you are terminal and want to go out with a Bang? 
OK, What was your longest speed-line?
Mine was 600 feet. Lake Arrowhead .
What's your problem? Are you just trying to juice up a thread? 
Anyone here can Google . I am the only Jeff Lovstrom in the world.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey TV (Dave), Were you just told you are terminal and want to go out with a Bang?
> OK, What was your longest speed-line?
> Mine was 600 feet. Lake Arrowhead .
> What's your problem? Are you just trying to juice up a thread?
> Anyone here can Google . I am the only Jeff Lovstrom in the world.
> Jeff


 
Thank God for that "I am the only Jeff Lovstrom in the world"


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/121415d1263348375-dsc00145-jpg All relics except the lease in the upper right hand corner


 
Probably took him half the day to get all those trucks on the jobsite. lol


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> probably the same thing as that "rat" of a chip truck you got , doesn't much matter anymore though his chip truck is nicer than the both of ours put together ...... and it appears to have been painted by someone using a gun not a roller ......


 
Please don't group my equipment with your trash.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Yup. Though you may lose a few feet of reach, the fact that 2 guys can run out with the forestry and a chipper and make some good loot in a day of just easy peasy trim work is a fantastic advantage. Owning a real tree boom w/ over center capabilities is a plus too that ol' TV wouldn't know a thing about.


 
Honestly If the truck has an outrigger right on the roots how much do you lose , maybe a foot .... I thnk that all trucks lose something being close on boom . and at some spots in a tree , I can use all 60ft of mine all the time , these guys just try to justify the fact that they bought the "STEINERS" of the bucket truck world ... Cause I guarantee you they sell 10 rear mounts to every 100 FB's


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Honestly If the truck has an outrigger right on the roots how much do you lose , maybe a foot .... I thnk that all trucks lose something being close on boom . and at some spots in a tree , I can use all 60ft of mine all the time , these guys just try to justify the fact that they bought the "STEINERS" of the bucket truck world ... Cause I guarantee you they sell 10 rear mounts to every 100 FB's


 
Well, a lot of that has to do with the massive market for line clearance crews. Stupid for them to buy anything but a FB in most scenarios.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Please don't group my equipment with your trash.



Lol! you just keep em coming POPS!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, a lot of that has to do with the massive market for line clearance crews. Stupid for them to buy anything but a FB in most scenarios.


 
Thats cause the FB is the ideal setup for tree work ..


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Please don't group my equipment with your trash.


 I have a nicer bucket and chip truck than you , that chewed bubble gum tampon colored rust magnet setup you got makes me laugh , I bet you bought that #### when you had meat on your calfs able to least feed a volcher for the afternoon , I like the timberwolf though what the newest truck you have other than the 2500 , a 1999 maybe or maybe a 2000 , even that old crane looks longer in the tooth than you ....


----------



## mattfr12

jeff i just found you through google that mustache is pimp im so jelouse!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats cause the FB is the ideal setup for tree work ..


 
No, dude, not really.. it's all good though!


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats cause the FB is the ideal setup for tree work ..


 
You say the dumbest things but, hey, look where its got you. You lose a foot or two with a center mount? How'd you do in math.?

A residential tree service has to put the truck on lawns and putting the rear to the tree gives the most drop area. Can't argue that.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You say the dumbest things but, hey, look where its got you. You lose a foot or two with a center mount? How'd you do in math.?
> 
> A residential tree service has to put the truck on lawns and putting the rear to the tree gives the most drop area. Can't argue that.


 
what are you retarded you still have half the area occupied by the truck you moron , and I don't drop #### on the truck wilford , rear mount or center mount and I have plywood to get the truck there granted we are not using a crane to plant trees we are not doing much turf damage either , and again when in question we climb , I don't worry about getting them down ....


----------



## treeman82

Been looking at some descent jobs lately, only to find out later on that they are going for peanuts. Otherwise been keeping fairly busy with yard trims, and some BS little work. This weekend I'm working for one client at her kid's wedding, gotta move flowers from the church to the reception.

The other day I was at a gas station filling up the truck when this guy stops me. He's bragging about he's been doing all these jobs for CHEAP... not something I'd want to brag about, but whatever. Simply bid him good day, and that was that.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You say the dumbest things but, hey, look where its got you. You lose a foot or two with a center mount? How'd you do in math.?
> 
> A residential tree service has to put the truck on lawns and putting the rear to the tree gives the most drop area. Can't argue that.


 
Again how many years 40 and your doing what , still sticking your finger up your ### and sniffing it , If you only have 1 other guy why is his title GM ?? who he managing your nurse ?? sounds to me that You may be JOE DIRTING SHAW TREE a bit ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Been looking at some descent jobs lately, only to find out later on that they are going for peanuts. Otherwise been keeping fairly busy with yard trims, and some BS little work. This weekend I'm working for one client at her kid's wedding, gotta move flowers from the church to the reception.
> 
> The other day I was at a gas station filling up the truck when this guy stops me. He's bragging about he's been doing all these jobs for CHEAP... not something I'd want to brag about, but whatever. Simply bid him good day, and that was that.



Moving flowers for a wedding?? have you gone gay or something dude?? I'd just as soon starve and die!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> No, dude, not really.. it's all good though!


 Listen I like stubs , but he would be a lot better with a box ... I am just saying its a waste to have to constantly drag out 2 trucks to trim trees all the time maybe that doesn't matter to you who knows we all have preferences


----------



## treeclimber101

Good night #### lappers


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Good night #### lappers


 
good night dich sucher dream of a big pole going in and outta your mouth and thru ya asc


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> good night dich sucher dream of a big pole going in and outta your mouth and thru ya asc



Razor sharp wit displayed here, should be noted! just saying...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Razor sharp wit displayed here, should be noted! just saying...


 
touche sparkles casedea from litchfield conn.


----------



## tree MDS

Word. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Really though, that's all ya got pappy?? :biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah Dave, you be doing it alot on everybody! WTF- Why you being such a #### (jerk)?
> Jeff


 
Yeah wazzup with that lol warning this may offend you if so dont open please!


http://youtu.be/qfP_hVDJwUY


----------



## the Aerialist

*A date with your girl?*



mattfr12 said:


> ...heres my girl









Hey Matt, could I get a date with your girl this Sunday? I know she's a working girl and all that, but I could use her on the Big Oak drop on the estate in Sewickley. You could give the HO your opinion on whether he should have it brought down or cabled to another big one back in the woods. Together we could save a tree!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Missed the chicken coop again ...*

Back on topic: Here's what I did Friday, went back for one more tree that was not in the original proposal. I tried to give the HO a break on it but she paid me $200 more than I asked, for the second time! $2600 for the entire job. This on a job I bid $1800, beating out a $1600 bid.

I know you guys have a short attention span so this clip is short:

[video=youtube;F8Z2ZZNdaog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Z2ZZNdaog[/video]


----------



## TreeAce

I like how the branch swings towards the guy with the camera. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah wazzup with that lol warning this may offend you if so dont open please!
> 
> 
> ‪Chris Ledoux - The Rodeo Song - Offical Video‬&rlm; - YouTube


 
That directed at me Dopensaddle.

Think I have just about had it here. Realized there's a number of jealous wads I just don't like here. They attack me out of jealousy and then  their asces off when they get it back. Guess I would do the same maybe if somebody had better equipment, clients and made more and knew more than me too (maybe). Hard to have that in yo face daily.

Fat stupid stinky 101 with a mouthful of jizz dripping on his shirt and the worse tree equipment in history, Loser Alchy Sparkles Cassidia mds whose dumb as a rock and thinks he is better cause he is younger (that will change...everybody gets old dummy not everybody becomes an alchy tho), BM who been in the biz just 3 years and knows it all but really knows so little (AA knows more than you do), Holdensalami who pops in and insults and then plays the victim when somebody gives it back, Jeffy who is so soft he could climb a dogwood (maybe) if he had to get the kids kite out but that would have him taking a nap for the day, workin for the man and braggin bout it lol, and now dope in a saddle, who has nothing, never getting anything and like the rest, don't know a damn thing about tree care.  dope lol. 

To all of you ‪Nina's raspberry noise‬&rlm; - YouTube

You don't know it....but you are on the loser forum (made that by you I named above) and other forum posters that left laugh at you when posting on other forums. I used to like you, but don't anymore. Thought I might improve the quality of content here but have ended up just fighting off you losers. Enjoy each other's company, losers love company and that is just what you are ....

LOSERS......bah :biggrin: suckahs

Tah tah.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So we finished up the big prune job. The guys got an eyeful all day, as again the young ladies of Rodeo Drive kept coming out, then to make matters worse, the neighbor chick is out mowing in practically nothing, THEN! The mower guy shows up at my location, his 20 something daughter gets out to push mow, wearing spandex short shorts and a sports bra, her dads company shirt cut out all the way down the side, tan as hell, beautiful. That was a problem!, as Chris was pruning right above her, I was around back and noticed Chris wasn't moving, so I went to see why! Then I stopped moving! I asked him what was up, "Shes in my way" I told him to ask her to move he said "no way!" "shes almost done" The whole time, he is not even looking at me, just her! I think he is in love! He looked disturbed about it too, asked him what was wrong "never seen a pretty girl work like that" Must be better water for them rich ones, as there was no ugly ones in site!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> That directed at me Dopensaddle.
> 
> Think I have just about had it here. Realized there's a number of jealous wads I just don't like here. They attack me out of jealousy and then  their asces off when they get it back. Guess I would do the same maybe if somebody had better equipment, clients and made more and knew more than me too (maybe). Hard to have that in yo face daily.
> 
> Fat stupid stinky 101 with a mouthful of jizz dripping on his shirt and the worse tree equipment in history, Loser Alchy Sparkles Cassidia mds whose dumb as a rock and thinks he is better cause he is younger (that will change...everybody gets old dummy not everybody becomes an alchy tho), BM who been in the biz just 3 years and knows it all but really knows so little (AA knows more than you do), Holdensalami who pops in and insults and then plays the victim when somebody gives it back, Jeffy who is so soft he could climb a dogwood (maybe) if he had to get the kids kite out but that would have him taking a nap for the day, workin for the man and braggin bout it lol, and now dope in a saddle, who has nothing, never getting anything and like the rest, don't know a damn thing about tree care.  dope lol.
> 
> To all of you ‪Nina's raspberry noise‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> You don't know it....but you are on the loser forum (made that by you I named above) and other forum posters that left laugh at you when posting on other forums. I used to like you, but don't anymore. Thought I might improve the quality of content here but have ended up just fighting off you losers. Enjoy each other's company, losers love company and that is just what you are ....
> 
> LOSERS......bah :biggrin: suckahs
> 
> Tah tah.


 

lol. Isn't there a saying about if you don't know who the ####### in the room is, it's probably you? Good riddance. Treevet. You a nobody, washed up old timer who pissed away his shot at running a premier show long ago. Get it yet? Nobody is jealous of you. Nobody envies you. You did ok in the tree world but nothing noteworthy and it's all down hill for you from here. If you weren't such an ass you'd have some respect for what you accomplished but you're so dead set that you did it better than anyone else and that is simply not the case. You are nothing to aspire to.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeAce said:


> I like how the branch swings towards the guy with the camera. :msp_ohmy:


 
That's what happens when you're more focused on making a movie about the job than the job itself.

Hey AA, what kinda tree was that?? A mountain walnut or a silver oak?? Eh, nevermind....chickens don't know the difference.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> That's what happens when you're more focused on making a movie about the job than the job itself.
> 
> Hey AA, what kinda tree was that?? A mountain walnut or a silver oak?? Eh, nevermind....chickens don't know the difference.


 
I like how the video cuts off, something else probably happened that he didn't want us to see, then I went back and watched the other video when he was bucking the one down with the shirtless dude. I have no love for this guy, but feel for him and his crew, as it is only a short matter of time before someone gets hurt really bad.


----------



## the Aerialist

*A Box Elder I believe ...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> That's what happens when you're more focused on making a movie about the job than the job itself.
> 
> Hey AA, what kinda tree was that?? A mountain walnut or a silver oak?? Eh, nevermind....chickens don't know the difference.



That's my other Nephew Brandon, if you notice at the start,before he zooms in on the action, he is well behind his big brother JohnBoy, working the PortaWrap. 

[video=youtube;F8Z2ZZNdaog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Z2ZZNdaog[/video]

The camera is a 3CCD Panasonic that lets you identify leaves 70' up and 200' away with it's zoom. Getting clearance from cuts like that is child's play you idiot.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> That directed at me Dopensaddle.
> 
> Think I have just about had it here. Realized there's a number of jealous wads I just don't like here. They attack me out of jealousy and then  their asces off when they get it back. Guess I would do the same maybe if somebody had better equipment, clients and made more and knew more than me too (maybe). Hard to have that in yo face daily.
> 
> Fat stupid stinky 101 with a mouthful of jizz dripping on his shirt and the worse tree equipment in history, Loser Alchy Sparkles Cassidia mds whose dumb as a rock and thinks he is better cause he is younger (that will change...everybody gets old dummy not everybody becomes an alchy tho), BM who been in the biz just 3 years and knows it all but really knows so little (AA knows more than you do), Holdensalami who pops in and insults and then plays the victim when somebody gives it back, Jeffy who is so soft he could climb a dogwood (maybe) if he had to get the kids kite out but that would have him taking a nap for the day, workin for the man and braggin bout it lol, and now dope in a saddle, who has nothing, never getting anything and like the rest, don't know a damn thing about tree care.  dope lol.
> 
> To all of you ‪Nina's raspberry noise‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> You don't know it....but you are on the loser forum (made that by you I named above) and other forum posters that left laugh at you when posting on other forums. I used to like you, but don't anymore. Thought I might improve the quality of content here but have ended up just fighting off you losers. Enjoy each other's company, losers love company and that is just what you are ....
> 
> LOSERS......bah :biggrin: suckahs
> 
> Tah tah.


 
Wow thats inspiring ..... I can't believe that you softened to the point that a little jabbing runs you off hiding behind the seat of the old fogies bus , and why everyone keep jabbing my weight I have lost almost 40lbs because of the constant fat jokes here , yes I was actually inspired to lose weight ... But anyway don't be bitter that after 40 long cold winters and 40 long hot summers that your stuck with some tired ### machines and no one to take over when you kick the bucket ...... Shaw tree will most likely be just a boneyard of old tree equip.... before the weeds grow over you and maybe your just a little mad about that I dunno ....I hope ya don't go too far because old people are abducted , raped and tortured all the time and I don't want that on my conscience ....


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> Moving flowers for a wedding?? have you gone gay or something dude?? I'd just as soon starve and die!


 
It's for a good customer who keeps me busy year round. I don't mind doing stuff like this once in a while, gives a little diversity to my work load, and usually makes for some good stories.


----------



## the Aerialist

*That's worth repeating treevet ...*



treevet said:


> ... Think I have just about had it here. Realized there's a number of jealous wads I just don't like here. They attack me out of jealousy and then  their asces off when they get it back...
> 
> Fat stupid stinky 101 with a mouthful of jizz dripping on his shirt and the worse tree equipment in history, Loser Alchy Sparkles Cassidia mds whose dumb as a rock and thinks he is better cause he is younger (that will change...everybody gets old dummy not everybody becomes an alchy tho), BM who been in the biz just 3 years and knows it all but really knows so little (AA knows more than you do), Holdensalami who pops in and insults and then plays the victim when somebody gives it back, Jeffy who is so soft he could climb a dogwood (maybe) if he had to get the kids kite out but that would have him taking a nap for the day, workin for the man and braggin bout it lol, and now dope in a saddle, who has nothing, never getting anything and like the rest, don't know a damn thing about tree care.  dope lol.
> 
> You don't know it....but you are on the loser forum (made that by you I named above) and other forum posters that left laugh at you when posting on other forums. I used to like you, but don't anymore. Thought I might improve the quality of content here but have ended up just fighting off you losers. Enjoy each other's company, losers love company and that is just what you are ....
> 
> LOSERS......bah :biggrin: suckahs
> 
> Tah tah.



Hey treevet don't let these losers run you off, it's what they want, a little clique of internet zeros looking to seem taller by chopping the heads off of others. The only reason I'm here is because of them, they are writing the script for my reality series* TREE WARS*


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Hey treevet don't let these losers run you off, it's what they want, a little clique of internet zeros looking to seem taller by chopping the heads off of others. The only reason I'm here is because of them, they are writing the script for my reality series* TREE WARS*


 
Listen save your spicy comebacks for someone who cares , I doubt that someone like you would ever be good enough to be friends with TV , so all this butt kissing won't get anymore friends , so your back to being loved by me and MDS and all the others in the STEINER fan club ..... Now jester do something to entertain us .....


----------



## treeclimber101

I just saw TREEVET lurking in the bottom left hand corner , I bet he'll be back , well I am off to cut the grass and do some exercise I should be back in 10 minutes maybe less


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Forestry Buckets have their limitations, and quite frankly, if I ever get a ROW gig (first of all, just shoot me in the foot as save me time and bullets) I wouldn't have a FB. Give me MDS's 4x4 or the like. I'm cutting and heading down the ROW and leaving the trash for the chipping crew. That boom needs to be in flight as much as possible, period, not stuck to a chip truck. Not supposed to be chipping while the boom’s around power anyway. Too often we had to drop the chipper just to get in and out of a place. How long do you look at the lonely chipper till you’re thinking at least a tonner would be nice to chip into? Not long. Gotta keep the chipper running and the guys busy as well. So I got a one ton while on the ROW cause they were paying me to have a pickup on the job for "support" anyway. I built it to have about the same yardage as a FB (which isn’t much) and it completely revolutionized just about everything we did and how we did it. Even for something as simple as dumping chips, hard to fly the bucket on the jobsite and dump chips three miles over at the same time with a FB. Although I can see where it works perfect for union crews....as long as it has A/C. Any way you slice it though, a three man crew stuffed in a FB only looks good on paper.

Now that's not to say that they are no good. It's still a bucket truck and has its obvious advantage, and can be useful to chip into in a pinch, like if your chip truck goes down. However, more often than not you're taking more than one truck to the job site anyway. You might as well enjoy some versatility with that while you’re at it. The next thing you know you’re thinking about and addressing capacity, wherein the FB, along with a one ton, suffers due scrutiny.

Nevertheless, I'd own a FB with no remorse, it has its versatility. May not be my first choice, but I'll be happy to have one again eventually.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial_Arborist said:


> That's my other Nephew Brandon, if you notice at the start,before he zooms in on the action, he is well behind his big brother JohnBoy, working the PortaWrap.
> 
> [video=youtube;F8Z2ZZNdaog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Z2ZZNdaog[/video]
> 
> The camera is a 3CCD Panasonic that lets you identify leaves 70' up and 200' away with it's zoom. Getting clearance from cuts like that is child's play you idiot.


 
Oh I'm the idiot...lol. I'll take that as a compliment coming from you. At least I can tell the difference between an oak and a maple. What good does it do you to be able to zoom in on the leaves if you don't know what in God's creation you are looking at??

With you and your pupils at the controls there is no getting back far enough....

Again, you need to rethink this whole circus before our warnings are a painful echo you'll never get away from. 

Fancy mowers and cameras does not a tree service make.


----------



## no tree to big

if you pause the vid just right at about 1:09 right before it ends you can see where he probably got tko'd by the top, as it swung right past him no wonder he edited the video to be so short. 
I forgot to ask in my reply to the other vid but AA did you get a new blue ladder?? what happened to the old reliable orange one?


----------



## the Aerialist

*For your viewing entertainment ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> ... Now jester do something to entertain us .....



Here's a video from 1987. The important part is the quote at the end from my daughter at age three about climbing trees (or anything else for that matter):



> "Ya think about it, and it makes ya wanna do it, and then ya do it, and go up and ya walk on the log...



[video=youtube;tna6x3A-Yv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tna6x3A-Yv8[/video]

As so fellow climbers, you have just been instructed by a three year old on how to climb trees. I haven't gotten any better advice from any of you experts here, so I'm just going for it. I know MDS and others have been praying for my death, and with hopes that it will be caught on video.

I'm sure the producers of *TREE WARS!* will be looking for that as it is the hook for a big fat contract. Keep writing the script boys ...


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm all ears, tell me more ...*



Del_Corbin said:


> I noticed that, too. To anyone out there that is listening......when swinging blocks of big wood it's far safer to have them clean of branches and stubs than it is to leave them attached. It may seem like a time saver but their sweeping motions can be rather unpredictable. Of course other times it's fine.



That section of round was there to give the attached branches weight to swing them clear of the trees underneath without damaging them. The same for the angle of swing. Lowering the top straight down would have caused entanglement and breaking of limbs on the small trees underneith.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Here's a video from 1987. The important part is the quote at the end from my daughter at age three about climbing trees (or anything else for that matter):
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;tna6x3A-Yv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tna6x3A-Yv8[/video]
> 
> As so fellow climbers, you have just been instructed by a three year old on how to climb trees. I haven't gotten any better advice from any of you experts here, so I'm just going for it. I know MDS and others have been praying for my death, and with hopes that it will be caught on video.
> 
> I'm sure the producers of *TREE WARS!* will be looking for that as it is the hook for a big fat contract. Keep writing the script boys ...


 Would you stop with the TREE WARS crap I am sure that the only people who give a #### about what we bicker about is us , and were all here so who's gonna watch the show ? Can you please sharpen that saw and maybe instead of spending all your money on your own wardrobe can you get some shirts for the other felons meth monsters trolling your job sites .... I mean your telling us your on millionaires row with a group of chaingangers at best ...


----------



## prentice110

tree MDS said:


> Any piece of equipment is only as good as its operator though... you know that!


 
So which operator bent up all the hard lines on the boom?:tongue2:


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigus Termitius said:


> Forestry Buckets have their limitations, and quite frankly, if I ever get a ROW gig (first of all, just shoot me in the foot as save me time and bullets) I wouldn't have a FB. Give me MDS's 4x4 or the like. I'm cutting and heading down the ROW and leaving the trash for the chipping crew. That boom needs to be in flight as much as possible, period, not stuck to a chip truck. Not supposed to be chipping while the boom’s around power anyway. Too often we had to drop the chipper just to get in and out of a place. How long do you look at the lonely chipper till you’re thinking at least a tonner would be nice to chip into? Not long. Gotta keep the chipper running and the guys busy as well. So I got a one ton while on the ROW cause they were paying me to have a pickup on the job for "support" anyway. I built it to have about the same yardage as a FB (which isn’t much) and it completely revolutionized just about everything we did and how we did it. Even for something as simple as dumping chips, hard to fly the bucket on the jobsite and dump chips three miles over at the same time with a FB. Although I can see where it works perfect for union crews....as long as it has A/C. Any way you slice it though, a three man crew stuffed in a FB only looks good on paper.
> 
> Now that's not to say that they are no good. It's still a bucket truck and has its obvious advantage, and can be useful to chip into in a pinch, like if your chip truck goes down. However, more often than not you're taking more than one truck to the job site anyway. You might as well enjoy some versatility with that while you’re at it. The next thing you know you’re thinking about and addressing capacity, wherein the FB, along with a one ton, suffers due scrutiny.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd own a FB with no remorse, it has its versatility. May not be my first choice, but I'll be happy to have one again eventually.


 
Its a great OPINION the big termite but again we all have one , I love my truck , at the end of the day its serves as a great OH #### the trucks full , and I say ahhhh than throw it in the bucket it has bailed me outta plenty of 3pm dumping runs


----------



## tree MDS

prentice110 said:


> So which operator bent up all the hard lines on the boom?:tongue2:



Was like that when I got it.. I just smashed the hood.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You like my new ladder?*



no tree to big said:


> if you pause the vid just right at about 1:09 right before it ends you can see where he probably got tko'd by the top, as it swung right past him no wonder he edited the video to be so short.
> I forgot to ask in my reply to the other vid but AA did you get a new blue ladder?? what happened to the old reliable orange one?



Well I was worried about the top knocking me off on it's way by, but JohnBoy's suburb ropesmanship gave me just enough clearance that it didn't even knock my hard hat off.

The blue ladder was given to me by my cousin Lee, just before I fired him for his lack of attention to my instructions when he was a rope man in training:

[video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Well I was worried about the top knocking me off on it's way by, but JohnBoy's suburb ropesmanship gave me just enough clearance that it didn't even knock my hard hat off.
> 
> The blue ladder was given to me by my cousin Lee, just before I fired him for his lack of attention to my instructions when he was a rope man in training:
> 
> [video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]


 
YOUR RIGHT THIS WORK CAN BE DANGEROUS , to a COMPLETE MORON WITH A SAW who think he knows whats up


----------



## the Aerialist

*Millions tune in to watch those lames on OCC fight ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Would you stop with the TREE WARS crap I am sure that the only people who give a #### about what we bicker about is us , and were all here so who's gonna watch the show ? Can you please sharpen that saw and maybe instead of spending all your money on your own wardrobe can you get some shirts for the other felons meth monsters trolling your job sites .... I mean your telling us your on millionaires row with a group of chaingangers at best ...



Actually I bought those shirts for everyone on the crew, I just haven't had the heart to make them wear them on the punishingly hot days the past month. 

I've noticed the HO's wives like to watch us work. It's probably johnBoy's prison built body that attracts more than my showmanship in the tree. He can roll his deltoids back and forth behind his neck like he's got a cannonball in there.

The estate job's wife came out in a swimsuit to "weed" her garden (_like she ever did that before, I wonder what they pay the landscapers_) When I left to get lunch I told her that she was never safer on her property when JohnBoy was there. It's true too. 

Lets have an AS get-together and I'll bring JohnBoy for your entertainment. What a hoot! I'll read him some of your posts on the way there. Ask Matt what he would think about any of you lards in a "_tussle_" with JohnBoy. I'm the only guy he knows that can kick his ass. he needs to make new "_friends_".


----------



## the Aerialist

*TJ is a full side of beef ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> YOUR RIGHT THIS WORK CAN BE DANGEROUS , to a COMPLETE MORON WITH A SAW who think he knows whats up



Yeah one handing a 200T around wires like a scalpel is for people with a death wish. 

Actually tho, getting flipped off the top after Cousin Lee stopped it 10' out was my biggest problem that day. You know I just watched it myself and what about that "gentle pull" I was asking for out of JohnBoy and TJ on the tag line? I had TJ on the rope with him though, and that was another mistake I made that day. never put two men on a rope.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That directed at me Dopensaddle.
> 
> Think I have just about had it here. Realized there's a number of jealous wads I just don't like here. They attack me out of jealousy and then  their asces off when they get it back. Guess I would do the same maybe if somebody had better equipment, clients and made more and knew more than me too (maybe). Hard to have that in yo face daily.
> 
> Fat stupid stinky 101 with a mouthful of jizz dripping on his shirt and the worse tree equipment in history, Loser Alchy Sparkles Cassidia mds whose dumb as a rock and thinks he is better cause he is younger (that will change...everybody gets old dummy not everybody becomes an alchy tho), BM who been in the biz just 3 years and knows it all but really knows so little (AA knows more than you do), Holdensalami who pops in and insults and then plays the victim when somebody gives it back, Jeffy who is so soft he could climb a dogwood (maybe) if he had to get the kids kite out but that would have him taking a nap for the day, workin for the man and braggin bout it lol, and now dope in a saddle, who has nothing, never getting anything and like the rest, don't know a damn thing about tree care.  dope lol.
> 
> To all of you ‪Nina's raspberry noise‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> You don't know it....but you are on the loser forum (made that by you I named above) and other forum posters that left laugh at you when posting on other forums. I used to like you, but don't anymore. Thought I might improve the quality of content here but have ended up just fighting off you losers. Enjoy each other's company, losers love company and that is just what you are ....
> 
> LOSERS......bah :biggrin: suckahs
> 
> Tah tah.



Jesus vet, we were just busting your chops a little... I don't think anyone intended for you to have a full on meltdown! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> Its a great OPINION the big termite but again we all have one , I love my truck , at the end of the day its serves as a great OH #### the trucks full , and I say ahhhh than throw it in the bucket it has bailed me outta plenty of 3pm dumping runs


 
I'm not knocking anyone's FB, that's a fact.  Just pointing out the practicalities and impracticalities of the conceptual design, and sharing my opinion on the irony of their purpose on the ROW. If the all-in-one makes sense for an operation, then that's great, but sometimes what works for you can and will work against you. That's all I'm saying really, I wouldn’t want to depend on it solely. We used to steal the spare chipper I had (couldn’t bill for it) and then the guys could work the primaries out front and I could work yard service drops and taps. We would use the FB for chipping when practical, but had options when it wasn't, which is surprisingly more often when you have options. Having a FB did indeed serve as an overflow around 3 pm or earlier many times. If I end up with two buckets, one will be a FB, no question, but I'd rather a dedicated rear mount first, getting the turret closer and keeping the truck at a distance is a greater advantage to me. Not worried about hitting it so much, I just like the added work zone, but some times it makes no difference there.


----------



## the Aerialist

*1-2-3 let's dance!*



Del_Corbin said:


> He's a vidio for your big mouth.



Good one Del! That's about the size difference between me and JohnBoy now (me 155 ~ JB 215). Oh JohnBoy would crush me if the fight lasted that long. I've on got about 30 seconds of fight left in me now at 64.

Couple of weeks ago JB came at me like Smokin' Joe Frasier in the playtime before work started. Just playin' and so I played too. Tossed him a pulled punch softball at his chin intending to stop at his whiskers. But he leaned into it and saw stars. Actually it pissed him off and I would have given him a free shot to call it even, but he didn't retaliate. And I still had 29 seconds left.

It was actually a lot like "whack a mole" him bobbing and weaving like smoking Joe, but he was way more open and I had three different shots at him coming in at me. I took the last because he was close enough to reach me, and the decades old muscle memory kicked in. In my mind it was: right ~ left ~ _RIGHT!_ as he closed on me. 

Anybody wanna dance? ~ the Aerialist


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> , and why everyone keep jabbing my weight I have lost almost 40lbs because of the constant fat jokes here , yes I was actually inspired to lose weight ....


 
what did you do. cut your head off?


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Good one Del! That's about the size difference between me and JohnBoy now (me 155 ~ JB 215). Oh JohnBoy would crush me if the fight lasted that long. I've on got about 30 seconds of fight left in me now at 64.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago JB came at me like Smokin' Joe Frasier in the playtime before work started. Just playin' and so I played too. Tossed him a pulled punch softball at his chin intending to stop at his whiskers. But he leaned into it and saw stars. Actually it pissed him off and I would have given him a free shot to call it even, but he didn't retaliate.
> 
> It was actually a lot like "whack a mole" him bobbing and weaving like smoking Joe, but he was way more open and I had three different shots at him coming in at me. I took the last because he was close enough to reach me, and the decades old muscle memory kicked in. In my mind it was right ~ left ~ _RIGHT!_ as he closed on me.
> 
> Anybody wanna dance? ~ the Aerialist



Honestly dude, you're such a corny, delusional old homo, it's not even really any fun taking jabs at you..


----------



## oldirty

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Anybody wanna dance? ~ the Aerialist


 
can't wait to dance on your grave after reading about you in the back of the tcia rag. be my second ride out to pittsburg. you any where near kiski prep?


you should change your name from aerialist to analist because you are a fag!


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> can't wait to dance on your grave after reading about you in the back of the tcia rag. be my second ride out to pittsburg. you any where near kiski prep?
> 
> 
> you should change your name from aerialist to analist because you are a fag!



My feelings exactly! 

He probably makes them jailhouse dope fiends working for him wear no shirts for own freaky pleasure.... probably pays them in dope too!!


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> That directed at me Dopensaddle.
> 
> Think I have just about had it here. Realized there's a number of jealous wads I just don't like here. They attack me out of jealousy and then  their asces off when they get it back. Guess I would do the same maybe if somebody had better equipment, clients and made more and knew more than me too (maybe). Hard to have that in yo face daily.
> 
> Fat stupid stinky 101 with a mouthful of jizz dripping on his shirt and the worse tree equipment in history, Loser Alchy Sparkles Cassidia mds whose dumb as a rock and thinks he is better cause he is younger (that will change...everybody gets old dummy not everybody becomes an alchy tho), BM who been in the biz just 3 years and knows it all but really knows so little (AA knows more than you do), Holdensalami who pops in and insults and then plays the victim when somebody gives it back, Jeffy who is so soft he could climb a dogwood (maybe) if he had to get the kids kite out but that would have him taking a nap for the day, workin for the man and braggin bout it lol, and now dope in a saddle, who has nothing, never getting anything and like the rest, don't know a damn thing about tree care.  dope lol.
> 
> To all of you ‪Nina's raspberry noise‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> You don't know it....but you are on the loser forum (made that by you I named above) and other forum posters that left laugh at you when posting on other forums. I used to like you, but don't anymore. Thought I might improve the quality of content here but have ended up just fighting off you losers. Enjoy each other's company, losers love company and that is just what you are ....
> 
> LOSERS......bah :biggrin: suckahs
> 
> Tah tah.


 
Omg ole man whatever has crawled up your azz and inflated your head needs to get gone. If your gonna stay on this dry drunkathon fine, as for myself not having anything, yep 40 acres and my old equipment get along for now but u may have a point. I don't have clients that can pay over inflated pricing. I just hate to see ya suffering this way, my God man, turn it over or go get drunk but whatever you do build a bridge and get over yourself.

http://youtu.be/Re3-xo9bRc8


----------



## the Aerialist

*Welcome back, you've been missed ...*



oldirty said:


> ... you any where near kiski prep?..



Actually in my prep school days (Castle Heights Military Academy) we went to a wrestling tournament there and even had dual matches with them if I remember correctly.

Oh please OD pay a visit when I'm still alive, far more fun, but then again, the wake might be worth going to. Debi's family is Irish / Italian


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> That directed at me Dopensaddle.
> 
> Think I have just about had it here. Realized there's a number of jealous wads I just don't like here. They attack me out of jealousy and then  their asces off when they get it back. Guess I would do the same maybe if somebody had better equipment, clients and made more and knew more than me too (maybe). Hard to have that in yo face daily.
> 
> Fat stupid stinky 101 with a mouthful of jizz dripping on his shirt and the worse tree equipment in history, Loser Alchy Sparkles Cassidia mds whose dumb as a rock and thinks he is better cause he is younger (that will change...everybody gets old dummy not everybody becomes an alchy tho), BM who been in the biz just 3 years and knows it all but really knows so little (AA knows more than you do), Holdensalami who pops in and insults and then plays the victim when somebody gives it back, Jeffy who is so soft he could climb a dogwood (maybe) if he had to get the kids kite out but that would have him taking a nap for the day, workin for the man and braggin bout it lol, and now dope in a saddle, who has nothing, never getting anything and like the rest, don't know a damn thing about tree care.  dope lol.
> 
> To all of you ‪Nina's raspberry noise‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> You don't know it....but you are on the loser forum (made that by you I named above) and other forum posters that left laugh at you when posting on other forums. I used to like you, but don't anymore. Thought I might improve the quality of content here but have ended up just fighting off you losers. Enjoy each other's company, losers love company and that is just what you are ....
> 
> LOSERS......bah :biggrin: suckahs
> 
> Tah tah.


 

the worst part about all this rant here is that you gonna step off the site for a minute and analfisted arborist is going to blabber on and on. this is heartbreaking to me (if i had a heart). gut-wrenching may be a better word, i guess..... 

i get banned for a few days and you all turn on the old growth in here. sure he may deserve it from time to time being the ornery old coot that he is but in the same breathe he has earned the right to shed a few limbs on the saplings (for the most part, us) below whenever he feels like lightening up the load. he may need a couple cables installed though because their are a few trees underneath worth saving and i'd bet he knows that....

so what his head is so big he has kyle cable up on it to keep from breaking his neck. the dude probably got shot at a few times in the nam. i'd beat my chest everyday if i made it out of that place alive. especially if he was truly "in the chit" over there.

i know i am the biggest offender when it comes to trying to fell that old bastard but if his silence means that the chithead from chittsburg has an even bigger forum to speak on then this site if truly f'd. 100% thoroughly and purely f'd.

for a 2man jam band out in the butthole of america he has done himself well. he may not have the foresight to see that there are even better ways of doing things but his way has obviously worked very well for himself and i think it would be an honor to go out and work with him for a day or two...... thats right dave. for 1500 clams! yup.

since i am throwing out a bone, congrats on the weight loss eddie. guess the name just gonna be "stupid" since you removed the "fatand" part of it. lol.

seriously though. think about it. tv leaves and takes all that he knows with him arborly related and we stuck with the turds that just won't flush that leaves streaks on the porcelain every time they spin around the bowl.

i like this place because you can say what ya want and how ya feel. sure the chances of learning true arboriculture are rather slim through instruction but if you show what a clown you are and you really read between the lines you might learn what you did wrong thorugh the verbal ass kickn you get...

in closing, tv shouldnt leave.

and wampum is a f'n ##### who should only moderate a forum that he has any knowledge of. the homeowner and chainsaw section.

Darin. you want this site to be more of a bastion for real treemen you need a new moderator in here, the COMMERCIAL CLIMBING FORUM! that ass hole wampum tries to send me away but then he doesn't even realize what is happening to the rest of this place. under his watch YOU are going to lose valuable valuable valuable posting.

that is plane and simple. the last guy that had even the slightest pull on the rope (not you rope i am talking about the proverbial rope...) in here was begley. not saying i want my gf to come on here and fake my death but i do think if you want this place to not be a laughing stock that it is becoming you need to do something about it.

DARIN! i am going to nominate myself and offer my services to the site. and i will let the others on here ,on this forum my fellow tree men, either nominate or veto the offer.

discuss.

and darin i want you to address this problem wampum has created for you. on this thread here. what'd you do today, darin?


----------



## 046

AA that is just nuts ... 3 minutes into video your 200T is cutting inches away from a communications cable. besides not knowing if cable is energized, liability from accidentally taking out say a few hundred customer's service will not be cheap $$$$. 

can't tell from video how close you were to the high voltage line above the communications cables. 
how close were you to the high voltage lines? 

you've got my admiration for still climbing at age 64 ... but cutting that close to high power lines is just nuts!



Aerial_Arborist said:


> Well I was worried about the top knocking me off on it's way by, but JohnBoy's suburb ropesmanship gave me just enough clearance that it didn't even knock my hard hat off.
> 
> The blue ladder was given to me by my cousin Lee, just before I fired him for his lack of attention to my instructions when he was a rope man in training:
> 
> [video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I think it would be a real shame if vet left too.

What started with harmless teasing, with the intent of checking his ego (my intent, anyway), got kinda out of control.

My apologies vet. I consider you a friend, and actually do have a great deal of respect for you!

Please don't leave on account of all this stupidness, it really would be quite a loss.

OD for moderator!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Make no mistake od I ain't wishing to see vet leave either but I don't know whats stuck in his crawl. I think something is getting to him that he is scared of sharing and it is manifesting itself into an egomaniac with an inferiority complex. I hope he gets it together and quits the chest beating as he is one that contributes. Myself I have been too busy lately to post much.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Vet may have some good to contribute but he's got too high an opinion of himself and far too little respect for other members of this site. Like I said, he did ok for himself but not anywhere near as good as he thinks he did. While I enjoy jabbing at the old coot he always makes arguments FAR too personal and there's no need for it. If he can't reign in his ego and show some respect for the other men of this profession I'd rather not see a post from him again. Taking cheap shots at Rope, who is arguably the nicest one of us, is where I drew the line.


----------



## Blakesmaster

and AA can #### off... 


OD, as moderator what would be the first thing you would do?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> and AA can #### off...
> 
> 
> OD, as moderator what would be the first thing you would do?


 
I think that's pretty much a no brainer all day long...


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> what did you do. cut your head off?


 
No your girl ####ed my #### off ......... Go moderate you kiss ### mutha ####er


----------



## tree MDS

Ahh... another fine day in our online mental asylum for treeworkers...


----------



## oldirty

Blakesmaster said:


> and AA can #### off...
> 
> 
> OD, as moderator what would be the first thing you would do?



i hear ya about given rope the business..... 

if not being allowed to ban gayriel arborist wholesale then i would only allow his posting to be in the arborist 101 or firewood forum. 

and second would be changing eddie's screen name to "formerly known as fatandstupid". 

hey eddie, how do you figure you got 40lbs of hog when you barely peek out from your pubes?!


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> i hear ya about given rope the business.....
> 
> if not being allowed to ban gayriel arborist wholesale then i would only allow his posting to be in the arborist 101 or firewood forum.
> 
> and second would be changing eddie's screen name to "formerly known as fatandstupid".
> 
> hey eddie, how do you figure you got 40lbs of hog when you barely peek out from your pubes?!


 
Gayriel Analist... now we getting there! 

Not sure the firewood guys, or the dudes in the 101 forum deserve that one either though!


----------



## tree md

Sound like a bunch of monkeys screaming and chucking #### at each other from the tree tops...

http://youtu.be/LKb9XQ39-zc


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Taking cheap shots at Rope, who is arguably the nicest one of us, is where I drew the line.


 
I sure didn't see that one coming either, I don't know rope outside of our interaction here yet, but I wasn't worried about it. Rope seems to me to be the kind of ol boy that doesn't need anyone to tell him what he has or hasn't, he knows what he's got and knows how he got it, and no mere words from no man will waver that. Just a hunch.

I dunno guys, I like TV and his equipment, I think it's in better shape than some might think, there is a simplicity there that has it's own value, didn't see anything I wouldn't fly. I don't think all his money is wrapped up in the gear, so what do we really know what he "has," and as far as a future I'd say Kyle's the heir apparent one way or the other. They are a good couple of tree men. Maybe he's just having a bad few days, maybe some burn out. God knows I have a tendency not to play well with others sometimes, and have had to come full circle and make my apologies, usually at storms. Might be like me a bit, if pressed, he'll press back till the pressure's off. Given time I think he'll come around as well, super nice guy and it would be a loss indeed.

It's been like the twilight zone in here with some of my favorite "characters" all in a ruckus lately. I think it's somehow all AA's fault...he's the devil. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the Aerialist

*New Moderation Team on ArboristSite ...*



oldirty said:


> ... if not being allowed to ban gayriel arborist wholesale then i would only allow his posting to be in the arborist 101 or firewood forum...



I think to be fair and balanced in all things moderation this site should have two moderators; OD & AA. 

I hereby volunteer to serve with distinction alongside oldirty to keep the signal to noise ratio here at an acceptable level. The only people we couldn't ban without Darin's permission would be each other. I'm gonna ban MDS for wishing for my death, but might let him back after awhile because he is priceless for my script.

And Darin, while you consider that moderate proposal, consider this: how about considering being involved in the syndication of _TREE WARS!_ reality show? I'm already planning and getting video for the Pilot, you could provide the script from the archives of this site. I read the rules and you reserve the contents of this site so you can cut yourself (_and your wife_) in for a significant portion of the contract.

I'm not greedy and my involvement here is what has given me this idea, so to be on the up and up I'm offering you a slice of the pie. PM me for details.

~ the Aerialist


----------



## the Aerialist

*Let me introduce myself, I'm a man of wealth and means ...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> I sure didn't see that one coming either, I don't know rope outside of our interaction here yet, but I wasn't worried about it. Rope seems to me to be the kind of ol boy that doesn't need anyone to tell him what he has or hasn't, he knows what he's got and knows how he got it, and no mere words from no man will waver that. ... It's been like the twilight zone in here with some of my favorite "characters" all in a ruckus lately. I think it's somehow all AA's fault...he's the devil. :hmm3grin2orange:



The tag line above is from the Rolling Stones "Sympathy for the Devil" album. But I'm not the Devil, I'm a disciple of Good and Right in a World full of whackos. And I like Rope too ...


----------



## flushcut

I am sure OSHA and the ISA would love to watch Deadliest Brach.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> the worst part about all this rant here is that you gonna step off the site for a minute and analfisted arborist is going to blabber on and on. this is heartbreaking to me (if i had a heart). gut-wrenching may be a better word, i guess.....
> 
> i get banned for a few days and you all turn on the old growth in here. sure he may deserve it from time to time being the ornery old coot that he is but in the same breathe he has earned the right to shed a few limbs on the saplings (for the most part, us) below whenever he feels like lightening up the load. he may need a couple cables installed though because their are a few trees underneath worth saving and i'd bet he knows that....
> 
> so what his head is so big he has kyle cable up on it to keep from breaking his neck. the dude probably got shot at a few times in the nam. i'd beat my chest everyday if i made it out of that place alive. especially if he was truly "in the chit" over there.
> 
> i know i am the biggest offender when it comes to trying to fell that old bastard but if his silence means that the chithead from chittsburg has an even bigger forum to speak on then this site if truly f'd. 100% thoroughly and purely f'd.
> 
> for a 2man jam band out in the butthole of america he has done himself well. he may not have the foresight to see that there are even better ways of doing things but his way has obviously worked very well for himself and i think it would be an honor to go out and work with him for a day or two...... thats right dave. for 1500 clams! yup.
> 
> since i am throwing out a bone, congrats on the weight loss eddie. guess the name just gonna be "stupid" since you removed the "fatand" part of it. lol.
> 
> seriously though. think about it. tv leaves and takes all that he knows with him arborly related and we stuck with the turds that just won't flush that leaves streaks on the porcelain every time they spin around the bowl.
> 
> i like this place because you can say what ya want and how ya feel. sure the chances of learning true arboriculture are rather slim through instruction but if you show what a clown you are and you really read between the lines you might learn what you did wrong thorugh the verbal ass kickn you get...
> 
> in closing, tv shouldnt leave.
> 
> and wampum is a f'n ##### who should only moderate a forum that he has any knowledge of. the homeowner and chainsaw section.
> 
> Darin. you want this site to be more of a bastion for real treemen you need a new moderator in here, the COMMERCIAL CLIMBING FORUM! that ass hole wampum tries to send me away but then he doesn't even realize what is happening to the rest of this place. under his watch YOU are going to lose valuable valuable valuable posting.
> 
> that is plane and simple. the last guy that had even the slightest pull on the rope (not you rope i am talking about the proverbial rope...) in here was begley. not saying i want my gf to come on here and fake my death but i do think if you want this place to not be a laughing stock that it is becoming you need to do something about it.
> 
> DARIN! i am going to nominate myself and offer my services to the site. and i will let the others on here ,on this forum my fellow tree men, either nominate or veto the offer.
> 
> discuss.
> 
> and darin i want you to address this problem wampum has created for you. on this thread here. what'd you do today, darin?


 

He ain't leaving. He must be bugged by something tho. I have been not responding for a reason but Dave is obviously having issue's.
Jeff


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial_Arborist said:


> The tag line above is from the Rolling Stones "Sympathy for the Devil" album. But I'm not the Devil, I'm a disciple of Good and Right in a World full of whackos. And I like Rope too ...


 
Right, everyone's crazy _but_ you....

Studying this thread pre AA and post AA yields frightful revelations into the collateral damage caused by your delusions that abound tree related or not. You embody the essence of the crap hitting the fan on a daily tortuous routine. You’ll be moderated long before there is any fear of you becoming a moderator. You don't represent anything that would provide fairness or balance. You don't find a solid middle ground anywhere with mixing in blatant incompetence. We see how that works in Washington. It doesn’t. It's a study in our manifold failure. A little leaven spoils the whole lump...now go and seek what that meaneth.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Bigus Termitius said:


> Right, everyone's crazy _but_ you....
> 
> Studying this thread pre AA and post AA yields frightful revelations into the collateral damage caused by your delusions that abound tree related or not. You embody the essence of the crap hitting the fan on a daily tortuous routine. You’ll be moderated long before there is any fear of you becoming a moderator. You don't represent anything that would provide fairness or balance. You don't find a solid middle ground anywhere with mixing in blatant incompetence. We see how that works in Washington. It doesn’t. It's a study in our manifold failure. A little leaven spoils the whole lump...now go and seek what that meaneth.



Hate to be this harsh on anyone, but how do you get through to this guy. The only "tree wars" he's created is here, but like he said, we are writing the script. Makes you wonder if this shenanigan isn't all by the subtle design of his vacant lunacy....hate to give too much credit, but….


----------



## the Aerialist

*Hey, I said everyone, and that includes me ...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Right, everyone's crazy _but_ you... It's a study in our manifold failure. A little leaven spoils the whole lump...now go and seek what that meaneth.



Spice of Life? don't be so bland BT, One rotten Apple ect.? Come on, you guys were soft and pulpy to the core before I came here seeking knowledge. 

Well I am quite aware of my own wackiness, but I have learned over the decades of life that I have experienced to channel it into productive things. It's all about situational awareness, of course at my age I do have those "Senior Moments" I'm also an adrenaline junky, and since I quit flying and skydiving I find tree work to be very satisfying and far less risky than either of those two.

It ain't rocket science: "_first you think about it, then you just do it ... you walk on the log_" to quote my daughter at age three.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Wait a minute BT, you're quoting yourself there ...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Hate to be this harsh on anyone, but how do you get through to this guy. The only "tree wars" he's created is here, but like he said, we are writing the script. Makes you wonder if this shenanigan isn't all by the subtle design of his vacant lunacy....hate to give too much credit, but….



Talking to oneself is a form of Lunacy, especially when you answer back.

Think of it this way, if I can pull it off, the video crews will surely be coming to you for an episode and you'll get to name your price for taking a dump in your dump, on camera. It's already part of the storyline!

Take a moment to smell the money BT, we could end up being great friends.

EDIT: Sorry BT, I got you and OD mixed up there for a (Senior) moment. I'm sure Darin could find a situation you've put yourself in on this board that would be good on video and fit the storyline.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Make no mistake od I ain't wishing to see vet leave either but I don't know whats stuck in his crawl. I think something is getting to him that he is scared of sharing and it is manifesting itself into an egomaniac with an inferiority complex. I hope he gets it together and quits the chest beating as he is one that contributes. Myself I have been too busy lately to post much.


 
I agree, something is wrong with him. The good thing is that we are his friend's. He will get our love wether he want's it or not!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

The reason: The reason rope really don't care about the cheap shots is; he is confident in his abilities and is enjoying his life in spite of the shortcomings bestowed upon him. I only want to be happy, I don't have to have the best equipment and I could be whining since my old grapple broke but instead I messed around with my chipper getting it ready to take up slack. The greatest thing about my junk is; its paid for and when it all comes down to it that's a great feeling


----------



## ozzy42

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Well I was worried about the top knocking me off on it's way by, but JohnBoy's suburb ropesmanship gave me just enough clearance that it didn't even knock my hard hat off.
> 
> The blue ladder was given to me by my cousin Lee, just before I fired him for his lack of attention to my instructions when he was a rope man in training:
> 
> [video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]


 
Dayyyum,I felt that from my chair here.
Anything less than 100% surety that the groundie knows how to let a rope run without shock loading the spar,I just natural crotch it with a half hitch and hold on for the ride.
That groundie made a 500 lb pc weigh a ton ,the way he let it run 10 ft then stopped it all at once.
You'd been better off just locking it down .

Best to train ''let-r-run'' on lower limbs and stubs before hangin tops IMO


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> I sure didn't see that one coming either, I don't know rope outside of our interaction here yet, but I wasn't worried about it. Rope seems to me to be the kind of ol boy that doesn't need anyone to tell him what he has or hasn't, he knows what he's got and knows how he got it, and no mere words from no man will waver that. Just a hunch.
> 
> I dunno guys, I like TV and his equipment, I think it's in better shape than some might think, there is a simplicity there that has it's own value, didn't see anything I wouldn't fly. I don't think all his money is wrapped up in the gear, so what do we really know what he "has," and as far as a future I'd say Kyle's the heir apparent one way or the other. They are a good couple of tree men. Maybe he's just having a bad few days, maybe some burn out. God knows I have a tendency not to play well with others sometimes, and have had to come full circle and make my apologies, usually at storms. Might be like me a bit, if pressed, he'll press back till the pressure's off. Given time I think he'll come around as well, super nice guy and it would be a loss indeed.
> 
> It's been like the twilight zone in here with some of my favorite "characters" all in a ruckus lately. I think it's somehow all AA's fault...he's the devil. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Omg I loved the twilight zone and night gallery lol but screw da devil man:monkey: I'm like a duck web footed and dont give a #### if it rains I will swim if it don't I'll fly


----------



## Blakesmaster

Bigus Termitius said:


> Right, everyone's crazy _but_ you....
> 
> Studying this thread pre AA and post AA yields frightful revelations into the collateral damage caused by your delusions that abound tree related or not. .


 
Gotta disagree with you on that one biggie, I just skimmied back a few months for ####s and giggles and as it turns out, pretty much all we do in this particular thread is post some work pics and then rag on the the dude who posted. Lotta fun, this game, and it's been going on for years. One thing to the geezer's credit is he did start this thread. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bigus Termitius said:


> Hate to be this harsh on anyone, but how do you get through to this guy. The only "tree wars" he's created is here, but like he said, we are writing the script. Makes you wonder if this shenanigan isn't all by the subtle design of his vacant lunacy....hate to give too much credit, but….


 
You had to get it out- he started it.
Jeff


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Talking to oneself is a form of Lunacy, especially when you answer back.
> 
> Think of it this way, if I can pull it off, the video crews will surely be coming to you for an episode and you'll get to name your price for taking a dump in your dump, on camera. It's already part of the storyline!
> 
> Take a moment to smell the money BT, we could end up being great friends.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry BT, I got you and OD mixed up there for a (Senior) moment. I'm sure Darin could find a situation you've put yourself in on this board that would be good on video and fit the storyline.




The difference from one quote to the next is obviously the difference between addressing you and addressing my fellow posters at large. No one's hearing their own voice but you.

Tree tards have gone before you in attempting to publicize their own incompetence in this trade as legit, might want to research how that went. There's no money in it for you, better stick to tree top piracy.

Great friends? not likely, I like you though, just a little...you remind me of an old friend of mine that has just almost completely lost his mind to drugs. He's equally delusional for all practical purposes. He thinks he's going to make a big movie of his life, too. It's literally all that keeps him going sometimes.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Gotta disagree with you on that one biggie, I just skimmied back a few months for ####s and giggles and as it turns out, pretty much all we do in this particular thread is post some work pics and then rag on the the dude who posted. Lotta fun, this game, and it's been going on for years. One thing to the geezer's credit is he did start this thread. lol


 
Right, but it seemed altogether different pre AA. I think it's gone too far downhill since. It's the lowest common denominator effect.


----------



## Grace Tree

Bigus Termitius said:


> ...you remind me of an old friend of mine that has just almost completely lost his mind to drugs. He's equally delusional for all practical purposes. He thinks he's going to make a big movie of his life, too. It's literally all that keeps him going sometimes.


Oh, man. That is so funny and delusional is so spot on. AA's been given so many chances for contrition and redemption. It just doesn't seem to sink in and he blasts through to more buffoonery. 
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

Hope all is well with vet...

I think biggy is right as well.... takes a sharp mofo to see that #### too!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Bigus Termitius said:


> Right, but it seemed altogether different pre AA. I think it's gone too far downhill since. It's the lowest common denominator effect.



Well, the recent decline, in my opinion, definitely includes the least common denominator effect. Something we all have hidden, something we outgrew, or are outgrowing but still binds us together. When put in the forefront makes us hate that bit of ourselves that either is or used to be. AA's flagrant ineptitude was once me, thinking I knew it all and was gonna overtake everyone. Still kinda is to be honest. TV's roided out ego is my head when I touch down to the ground and HO's are all "You're so amazing!" and blah blah blah. They've just exposed our worst parts and we hate them for it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Anybody got any work pics?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I tell you what I think is really odd! Why are you (AA) telling us how much you make per tree? Pretty weird that every job do, you tell us how much! 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

No work pics from me this week. But I did sell this.







and buy this...


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Anybody got any work pics?



i do but on friday i took out a bunch of stumps pretty boring pictures. stump thier then a bunch of chips.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> No work pics from me this week. But I did sell this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and buy this...



whooo baby getting married. i took the plunge a while back got to kids also.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> I tell you what I think is really odd! Why are you (AA) telling us how much you make per tree? Pretty weird that every job do, you tell us how much!
> Jeff


 
jeff does your company use angies list?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial_Arborist;3086997
Think of it this way said:


> Can I play the role of Jeff?
> Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> i do but on friday i took out a bunch of stumps pretty boring pictures. stump thier then a bunch of chips.


 
Well if you put 'em up I'll be sure to tell you how you could have stumped better!:biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> jeff does your company use angies list?


 
Nope, We don't do residential. Beside's if we did, I would not.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, the recent decline, in my opinion, definitely includes the least common denominator effect. Something we all have hidden, something we outgrew, or are outgrowing but still binds us together. When put in the forefront makes us hate that bit of ourselves that either is or used to be. AA's flagrant ineptitude was once me, thinking I knew it all and was gonna overtake everyone. Still kinda is to be honest. TV's roided out ego is my head when I touch down to the ground and HO's are all "You're so amazing!" and blah blah blah. They've just exposed our worst parts and we hate them for it.


 
Interesting, complex, and noteworthy thoughts...I hesitate to say hate, but I think I know what you mean.

I guess it reminds me of a group of buddies hacking on each other, and then along comes this odd ball that just doesn't fit no matter hard he tries. He takes himself and others too seriously, and then struggles at attempted humor that just too often misfires, tells tall tales trying to gain ground to the extent that everyone gets a little edgier than usual and then it all gets a bit outta hand. 

I'd say time may allow for him to overcome some of this, but progress is slow if not losing ground.


----------



## tree MDS

Congrats! That's a pretty happy looking hand... what remains to be seen is how well all that plays out for the poor girl! lmao..

You know I'm only kidding bud!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> what remains to be seen is how well all that plays out for the poor girl!


 
No ####! lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Anybody got any work pics?


 
Yeah, check it out and like if you want.
Jeff 

Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, check it out and like if you want.
> Jeff
> 
> Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook


 





Ropendopesaddle likes this


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, check it out and like if you want.
> Jeff
> 
> Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook


 
Was kinda referencing recent one's Jeffypoo. But that looked pretty good from your pickup, eh?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Ropendopesaddle likes this


 
Thanks Rope.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Was kinda referencing recent one's Jeffypoo. But that looked pretty good from your pickup, eh?


 
You serious? I am the admi. of the site and can say all pics are by me. Maybe you clicke the wrong click.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Anybody got any work pics?


 
I always mean to take action and before and after pics, but my blackberry isn't the best quality and it's the last thing I'm thinking about. It quit on me the other day and even though it was fixed in-house with a software update, I am considering an upgrade to something more useful.






Here's a pic of a future arborist making some early memories at a friend's house yesterday. We cleaned up some old storm damage and pruned up a couple of thornless honeylocust. I love those trees, even with the storm damage gone I had plenty of options to work with.

Ran some errands today and grabbed a widowmaker out of a large river birch for the bank. Stopped for fuel and set up an estimate for early next week on a farmstead worth of pruning and removals. Ran into the plant manager for a cargill facility that has a grove of cottonwoods, two dead and one busted up after last storm. That's always a big money account. He just signs and submits it. I'll have to get some pics of that gig.

That's the second time a fuel stop has led to big jobs in the last week. I think it's something about that face to face approach and the convenience of instant availability, whatever the case I like the nature of it.

Here's a pic of the aftermath of one of a couple of cottonwoods the big competition took out earlier this week. No utility locates on the stump removals as I suspected. What's the point of skipping that step, especially in the city?


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> The reason: The reason rope really don't care about the cheap shots is; he is confident in his abilities and is enjoying his life in spite of the shortcomings bestowed upon him. I only want to be happy, I don't have to have the best equipment and I could be whining since my old grapple broke but instead I messed around with my chipper getting it ready to take up slack. The greatest thing about my junk is; its paid for and when it all comes down to it that's a great feeling


 
Here, here!

I run "junk" acording to the famed status quo, but it functions fine and is payed for. When I make money with it, I can put most of it in the bank instead of pay interest to the bank. There aren't too many high end type clients availeable around here and I am as busy as I want to be for now. Until something breaks and forces and upgrade, I'll bank my money for a rainy day. 

Of course the goal is to ultimately have every tool all new and shiny, but I want it payed for first if possible. A couple key ungrades and I should be outta the junk and have a nice boneyard started.

It comes down to, are you happy with yourself and your performance?

79 chev 1 ton chip truck
2001 Gravely 944 chipper
79 Ford 600 Hi Ranger 53' tub
1997 763 Bobcat w/15 attachments
2005 Chev 1/2 ton 
6x9 deckover trailer 
7x16.5 skidsteer trailer 
Gear box full of climbing gear/saws


----------



## Slvrmple72

enjoyn vacation in Norfolk! Capt Georges last nite, Doumar's tomorrow. Took our son to the Virginia Aquarium today. The trees are beautiful down here! Liking the Oaks. Gonna do some surf and turf, fresh scallops with filet mignon, and wash it down with a local ale!

Back to work next week!


----------



## Grace Tree

Slvrmple72 said:


> enjoyn vacation in Norfolk! Capt Georges last nite, Doumar's tomorrow. Took our son to the Virginia Aquarium today. The trees are beautiful down here! Liking the Oaks. Gonna do some surf and turf, fresh scallops with filet mignon, and wash it down with a local ale!
> 
> Back to work next week!


 
Enjoy your family. They grow up and leave pretty fast. And when they come back they're not as much fun.
Phil


----------



## Toddppm

Small Wood said:


> And when they come back they're not as much fun.
> Phil


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Blakesmaster said:


> No work pics from me this week. But I did sell this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and buy this...


 
Congrats! 

Speaking of wives, mine wasn't to happy with me checking out the college girls laying out in bikinis.

[video=youtube;OnEsV0gtH5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnEsV0gtH5A[/video]


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Here, here!
> 
> I run "junk" acording to the famed status quo, but it functions fine and is payed for. When I make money with it, I can put most of it in the bank instead of pay interest to the bank. There aren't too many high end type clients availeable around here and I am as busy as I want to be for now. Until something breaks and forces and upgrade, I'll bank my money for a rainy day.
> 
> Of course the goal is to ultimately have every tool all new and shiny, but I want it payed for first if possible. A couple key ungrades and I should be outta the junk and have a nice boneyard started.
> 
> It comes down to, are you happy with yourself and your performance?
> 
> 79 chev 1 ton chip truck
> 2001 Gravely 944 chipper
> 79 Ford 600 Hi Ranger 53' tub
> 1997 763 Bobcat w/15 attachments
> 2005 Chev 1/2 ton
> 6x9 deckover trailer
> 7x16.5 skidsteer trailer
> Gear box full of climbing gear/saws


 


use is jess a nut like the rest of us.:tongue2:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> No work pics from me this week. But I did sell this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and buy this...


 
You dumb sob! WHAT DID YOU DO? Oh, its all over for you, yer dun.


----------



## treemandan

*I am*

to sexy for my shirt








And that's a pretty nice shirt. Its a hockey shirt, its real light, doesn't get heavy with sweat and has little holes in it to keep me cool while protecting my supple skin from all that can wreck a treeman's complextion.


----------



## treemandan

I kerfed that piece of hickory twice before I jump cut it. It was a good thing I did.


----------



## treemandan

My TIP


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm sharing jeff ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> I tell you what I think is really odd! Why are you (AA) telling us how much you make per tree? Pretty weird that every job do, you tell us how much!
> Jeff



To be honest I guess i am trying to show that I don't lowball prices to get work. Quite the opposite in fact I'd say. 

Because of my lack of top notch equipment (except for my Steiner) I can easily overbook my ability to get the work done so I have progressively raised my prices to make sure any work I take on is high profit. Matt and I went on an evaluation together recently and my bid on the job was three times what his would have been.

I didn't get the job though as another outfit underbid me. Even my enormous personal charm could not land the job when I was probably $1k higher than the other bid. I guess I was too greedy for that one.

And yes Jeff you can play yourself on Tree Wars! Who else could come up with a mustache like yours?


----------



## TreeAce

Cool video Mike! I liked it. I even watched ALL of it. Unlike other videos that have been around here lately. And I am def NOT referring to "never underestimate" video....that was sweet. That little punk had it coming. I watched it like 4 times. But, Mike...was we supposed to see chicks in bikinis?? cuz I dont recall any. Or was that just to get people to tune in??LOL.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Is that a LockJack in your hand the Dan?*



treemandan said:


> to sexy for my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a pretty nice shirt. Its a hockey shirt, its real light, doesn't get heavy with sweat and has little holes in it to keep me cool while protecting my supple skin from all that can wreck a treeman's complextion.



Isn't the black color kinda warm? My florescent green shirts are pretty cool and light too. Sweat does not soak them like cotton and they wash well, you do wash that shirt don't you the Dan?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> to sexy for my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a pretty nice shirt. Its a hockey shirt, its real light, doesn't get heavy with sweat and has little holes in it to keep me cool while protecting my supple skin from all that can wreck a treeman's complextion.


 
My God son, its 105 here, that shirt, knee and shin pads got to go I ain't paying for modeling


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Isn't the black color kinda warm? My florescent green shirts are pretty cool and light too. Sweat does not soak them like cotton and they wash well, you do wash that shirt don't you the Dan?


 
In real heat nothings better than cotton or flannel the idea is to keep the moisture not wick it. In 109 temps your going to need to be wet.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

TreeAce said:


> But, Mike...was we supposed to see chicks in bikinis?? cuz I dont recall any. Or was that just to get people to tune in??LOL.


 
Lol, yeah they're there but hard to see. Try watching it at 720hd and look toward the top.

Trying to break the mood a little.


----------



## treemandan

It made some noise coming out, going down and when it got there. This hickory can #### you up, this tree was mostly bomb shots though the GM didn't flake the rope back into the bucket, he just picked it up off the ground and stuffed in it there. Well, when it came out all tangled and got stuck in the porty I was glad I took two of these:biggrin::biggrin: when I woke up this morning. 

It was a royal ##### hammering that knot out. First I had to relieve tension as the limb wasn't even on the ground. Good thing is didn't shock the crap outta everything. I was just using well used True Blue and a block to lower. 

I had to come down to get it off. The butt hitch was 12 feer off the ground. I stuck a rope grab on the working end and used the loader to lift the branch, 15 minutes of hammering out the worst tangled mess I have ever seen, wrapping the load back up then getting the rope grab off. 




It was my fault... so the theory goes and its true.



When I first started the tree I spiked from the bottom , cleared the trunk and took out some of the top. I had filled up the DZ, set a block and came down to help chip it. Next time I got pulled up on the block and lowering line with the the loader while tending the slack on my climbing line. I had hoped that would be it but I had to come down to get jam out then got sucked back up with a 44. I call it the Wrapingo. All the new guys and straight edges are terrified of me... that's before I even start doing anything. What a bunch of pussies.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> My God son, its 105 here, that shirt, knee and shin pads got to go I ain't paying for modeling


 
Yeah, its been real nice weather here but that's what i wear no matter what. I knew I wouldn't be in the sun today so I went with that shirt but I usually move fast enough to dodge sunlight anyway.:biggrin:


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> use is jess a nut like the rest of us.:tongue2:


 
Yup, I here ya Dan. Just trying to keep some method to the madness that is treework and business, though if the method was gone the madness would remain in the veins.

Hey, you look cute up there with them kneepads, lol. I gotta be honest, I tried the soccor shin pads for ####s and giggles, but it didn't take.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> Yeah, its been real nice weather here but that's what i wear no matter what. I knew I wouldn't be in the sun today so I went with that shirt but I usually move fast enough to dodge sunlight anyway.:biggrin:


 
In the heat you need to drop the underwear, wear shorts when you can, and powder the crap out of you whole body with men's medicated body powder. It'll feel like you dropped and ice pack down your shorts, really works the balls, I'm just sayin.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> In real heat nothings better than cotton or flannel the idea is to keep the moisture not wick it. In 109 temps your going to need to be wet.


 
Nothing says " Hell" more than being all stuck up in wet heavy saggy cotton. I think if you were naked then the being wet theory would work but when the clothes get wet they become less able to let heat away from your body when the weather is hot. 

I don't buy into that wicking BS either though. When its hot, you sweat and that's that. When its cold, you bundle up and the first layer gets wet with sweat. When it does, not matter what it is made of, get it off before to long. Like in winter I swap out a t-shirt in the afternoon and use many shirts a day in summer. Sometimes I wish I had extra pants and skivys... oh the horror. ####in ball sack be hangin to the knee caps trying for some air, ya gotta stick the blower in yer pocket.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Yup, I here ya Dan. Just trying to keep some method to the madness that is treework and business, though if the method was gone the madness would remain in the veins.
> 
> Hey, you look cute up there with them kneepads, lol. I gotta be honest, I tried the soccor shin pads for ####s and giggles, but it didn't take.


 
The Marines look cute in them too so I figured I give it a shot. And just to sauce it up even more: its not like I never wore my wife's panties to work. No ####, showed everybody too. In fact, we are headed up to Victoria Secret tommorow.


I turn the shin pads so they protect the inside on my calf from the spikes. I hope I never take even another small shot to the knees. When I see people kneeling on their kneecaps on the ground it hurts me, makes me queasy. Its been like that for as long as I can remember. The pads add protection, some more support and even in the summer they keep my #### warm.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Nothing says " Hell" more than being all stuck up in wet heavy saggy cotton. I think if you were naked then the being wet theory would work but when the clothes get wet they become less able to let heat away from your body when the weather is hot.
> 
> I don't buy into that wicking BS either though. When its hot, you sweat and that's that. When its cold, you bundle up and the first layer gets wet with sweat. When it does, not matter what it is made of, get it off before to long. Like in winter I swap out a t-shirt in the afternoon and use many shirts a day in summer. Sometimes I wish I had extra pants and skivys... oh the horror. ####in ball sack be hangin to the knee caps trying for some air, ya gotta stick the blower in yer pocket.


 
I agree it feels miserable but it conserves your sweat which is what your after in severe heat. I wear cotton it gets soaked and stays that way which cools you as the breeze blows the absolute worst thing is bare backed no conservation of fluids what so ever. A brain bucket also helps in the sun no matter how hot they make you feel. They moderate core temperatures somewhat. My bil has a retired chicken house and i am getting a 36 inch fan and making a portable fan with an eight horse briggs i got free. I intend to have it blowing on the chipper area or doing firewood a good blast of air will help in the 111 temps we are seeing:monkey:

Looks like cold fronts coming maybe high nineties time to get out sweaters 

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al+Park+AR&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


----------



## treeman82

Well, I completed today's flower move, gotta do it again tomorrow. Got a call from a client during some down time. They are in the process of selling their house as part of a corporate relocation. They had some storm damage a while back that I took care of, then they had me back again to take down the tree. After I sent the bill for the tree, their real estate agent called me at 9:30 PM to find out about grinding the stump, because the new owners want it taken care of before the closing, I told her to go to hell. The client called me today with regard to removing the wood, as the neighbor who was supposed to take it, cannot due to health issues. I told her about the real estate agent, and how I handled the situation, she was happy... apparently the agent calls them at 12AM.


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Isn't the black color kinda warm? My florescent green shirts are pretty cool and light too. Sweat does not soak them like cotton and they wash well, you do wash that shirt don't you the Dan?


 
Yeah, I seent those shirts, pretty cool. Do they have them in long sleave? 

What you see in the pic is a Hitch Climber with a VT. Don't always use the pulley, or even the VT but I finally got off the taughtline. Allready this year I spent around 100 bucks on eye to eye friction hitch cord. If being safe and comfortable and getting myself out of the way of swinging branches means I use multiple TIPs then that's what i am gonna do. Most of the time I use a double girth hitch. You will find that the TIP you use for getting around in a tree is not always the best TIP to use while cutting. So I keep a lot of stuff to make a few TIPs at a time. 









If you look at the center lead you will see the rot hole. My TIP is right above it, its fine. But that TIP was not high enough for me to work the tree so I had to go up higher on that lead for a TIP. I went up about 10 more feet which enabled me to swing out easy to where I needed to get. I keep a lower TIP in just in case something broke which could have happened. Hickory can #### you up, crazy ass tree. Don't think that because axe handles are strong you can just tie into the top of any old hickory tree especially this time of year.


----------



## the Aerialist

*That's a lot of TIPs the Dan ...*



treemandan said:


> ... If being safe and comfortable and getting myself out of the way of swinging branches means I use multiple TIPs then that's what i am gonna do. ... You will find that the TIP you use for getting around in a tree is not always the best TIP to use while cutting... I went up about 10 more feet which enabled me to swing out easy to where I needed to get. I keep a lower TIP in just in case something broke which could have happened. Hickory can #### you up, crazy ass tree. Don't think that because axe handles are strong you can just tie into the top of any old hickory tree especially this time of year.



Seems that lately I've been getting into trees that are structurally compromised and I've been setting my TIPs in other trees when I can, and in different leads when I cannot. I've been using my LockJack and SpiderJack in tandem for overhead lines, as well as my steel core flip line in tandem with my ART Positioner.

My wife calls that stuff "climbing Bling" and some might say it's overkill to have a flip line on each side and two overhead ropes off my central swivel but it does allow me to have a solid and secure tie in when I start my saw. I've been using my SpiderJack on a shorter rope (50') to advance up the tree until I get my long rope and LockJack positioned where I want it. It takes more time to climb that way, but saves time that it would take to bring 150' of rope over limbs hand over hand to keep the long rope where I want it. It's probably a wash time wise, and I really like the security of multiple TIPs.

Since I use my 200t like a scalpel at times and a sword (_think Zorro here_) at other times, sooner or later I'm going to cut one of my lines and that gives real meaning to TITS for me. 

I have not seen the lightweight safety shirts in long sleeve, but I'll look the next time I go into Safety Supply. Also thanks for the tip about Hickory, I've got a big one coming up and I'll use a nearby tree for a 2nd TIP.

~ the _Aerialist _


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today I come for the Big Oak ...*

Yesterday was a day off for my crew (_they begged me for one_) and I spent the day trying to catch up on evaluations. I hooked up with Matt late in the day and he graciously agreed to go look at the Big Oak for a second opinion with regard to it's removal vs cabling. He concours with both myself and the owner of the tree that it's a takedown, so today is it's last day standing.

Matt is young (_to an old fart like me_) but has more experience and wisdom about tree work than me and he shared some good points about the big tree, as well as some others that will be taken down on the estate. 

When not being defensive (_the best defense is a good offence_) I can be humble, and contrary to what some may think here, I don't think I know it all, in fact I know very little about the trees I work in. But I am trying to learn, hopefully before I kill myself with some dumb move.

I'm going to be rolling extensive video on this particular tree because it will be a showcase for my work on my website. I tried to talk Matt into bringing his new bucket truck onto the site for today's takedown, but when he found out I only wanted to use it for an overhead camera, and not to actually work the tree he gracefully declined. I don't blame him for that, I'm sure if I had asked for him to bring it because the tree was dangerous to climb he would have. My wife was relieved because I told her I was going to put her in it with a camera and Matt was going to take her "way up in the sky" with it to shoot video.

That "way up in the sky" line has special meaning for us because my daughter used to say that's where daddy was when I made parachute jumps with her watching. Hopefully I won't need my parachute for this tree.

Stay tuned, video at 11:00 ...

~ the _Aerialist_


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just a FYI, most already know this, I am sure, but I didnt and now I do. Corona pole pruners sets SUCK!
On that multiple prune job I did this week, me and Chris kept stealing my Jameson's from each other, so I thought I would run up to Lowes real quick and get one of the new Corona combo deals they are selling. Nutin but junk, weighs 10 times as much as a Jameson, telescoping clamp wont hold, so if you are using the blade, it will pull out (I dont like the combo saw/pruner type anyway) but was in a pinch and Vermeer is like a 1/2 hour drive. I took it back, told the lady that they lied! I do have Corona hand pruners, lopers and I have their commercial grade pruner head for my Jameson's, but that combo thing sucks!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Just a FYI, most already know this, I am sure, but I didnt and now I do. Corona pole pruners sets SUCK!
> On that multiple prune job I did this week, me and Chris kept stealing my Jameson's from each other, so I thought I would run up to Lowes real quick and get one of the new Corona combo deals they are selling. Nutin but junk, weighs 10 times as much as a Jameson, telescoping clamp wont hold, so if you are using the blade, it will pull out (I dont like the combo saw/pruner type anyway) but was in a pinch and Vermeer is like a 1/2 hour drive. I took it back, told the lady that they lied! I do have Corona hand pruners, lopers and I have their commercial grade pruner head for my Jameson's, but that combo thing sucks!


 
Yeah, the green one that says commercial? It's not the greatest. I bought that unit for training ornamentals on the ROW so I could make smaller cuts were there was no fear of getting close to the line and ended up not using it. I was going to return it, but I lost the receipt. I've never used the saw, but the pruner has been used on occasion without too much trouble. I'm planning on getting another jameson pole with a pruner system this week and keeping the corona as a backup.

I used a friend’s fiskar sliding shaft pruner friday, I'd like to have one of those in a pro grade system. The head's adjustable and you don't have the mechanism in the way all the time. I laughed at it at first, but it's kinda handy.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> i hear ya about given rope the business.....
> 
> if not being allowed to ban gayriel arborist wholesale then i would only allow his posting to be in the arborist 101 or firewood forum.
> 
> and second would be changing eddie's screen name to "formerly known as fatandstupid".
> 
> hey eddie, how do you figure you got 40lbs of hog when you barely peek out from your pubes?!


 
See now thats funny .... For once you actually said something that I haven't a year earlier .... I hope you get the job as moderator ... I will vote for you if asked , besides I would rather deal with you than have to go and hang myself in TW OR the BIZZ or the other flop of a site that I will not mention because I can't figure out how .... And as for TV well he is just taken a page outta your memoirs quitting and lurking for a few days like children hiding behind the backstop when we were younger on the playground , ####ing ####ots.....


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> My TIP


 
NO CAMBIUM SAVER!????!:bang::bang::bang::bang: paybacks a b####.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> I think to be fair and balanced in all things moderation this site should have two moderators; OD & AA.
> 
> I hereby volunteer to serve with distinction alongside oldirty to keep the signal to noise ratio here at an acceptable level. The only people we couldn't ban without Darin's permission would be each other. I'm gonna ban MDS for wishing for my death, but might let him back after awhile because he is priceless for my script.
> 
> And Darin, while you consider that moderate proposal, consider this: how about considering being involved in the syndication of _TREE WARS!_ reality show? I'm already planning and getting video for the Pilot, you could provide the script from the archives of this site. I read the rules and you reserve the contents of this site so you can cut yourself (_and your wife_) in for a significant portion of the contract.
> 
> I'm not greedy and my involvement here is what has given me this idea, so to be on the up and up I'm offering you a slice of the pie. PM me for details.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist


 Why don't you start a thread in the accidents and fatalities forum and post all of your videos , the up and comers would surely see the heirs in there ways .....


----------



## prentice110

treeclimber101 said:


> Why don't you start a thread in the accidents and fatalities forum and post all of your videos , the up and comers would surely see the heirs in there ways .....


 
Errors, Edwardo, errors. Aint this guy a effin joke? you gotta admit tho, he paints a bulls eye on his forehead and says, "have at me guys" what a effin tard baby. I think his chute failed to open at Tommy Bartletts, and he landed on his head.


----------



## beowulf343

Had a couple days off and catching up on my reading. The last couple dozen pages has brought up a couple questions that will probably piss a few people off.

Treevet, why the disparaging remarks against those of us who "work for the man." Are you supposed to be the goal that all tree men are working towards? I honestly feel sorry for you and anyone that is over sixty and still has to climb. I'm thirty-three with sixteen years climbing, why would I want to climb for another thirty years-my body is feeling the abuse now! While i'm not the biggest Jeff Lovstrom fan here, i'd like to have a job like his when i'm over fifty. And i know what you are going to say, you love climbing, it keeps you in shape, etc. Seriously, i love climbing too, but when you wake up and it's zero out with a stiff wind blowing off the lake, or it's 90+ and you've got a dozen sycamore to take down, don't you wish you could just stay at home and putter around, or just drive around in your climate controlled truck? I'll bet those days become more and more frequent as you get closer to retirement age. But no, we should all be like you, miserable old men who have to climb trees until the day we die. Not me, call me a failure because i work for the man, but i also plan on retiring from climbing at fifty and doing a Jeffy in a company truck.

Secondly, Aerial Arborist, what is the purpose of these videos you have on practically every page. They are painful to watch. I don't know your history, but you act like a know it all treeman when your videos tell a story about a rookie climber. I mean seriously, that love affair, farting around you had with a pole in one of your videos drove me nuts just watching it-on most production crews, if you can't figure out how to manage a pole in a tree, it would either be taken from you or shoved up your corn hole. Watching you spend over an actual minute cutting a branch off that shouldn't have taken that long to tie a rope to, cut, and have the next cut tied off and half way cut off. Seeing a ladder leaning against what frankly is a quick and easy stem to climb, not to mention the fact that your gear is so new and shiny, I have to wear sunglasses while watching your videos, and the fact that you take FOREVER to position yourself and still are in an uncomfortable cutting postion. Why are these videos here? You don't seem to want to hear criticism about them. Everything you do and have seems to be the best way to do treework-i'd be willing to bet you'd argue with me that your steiner is better for moving wood out of a backyard than my 75 ton crane. And while we are on the topic of everything is bigger and better with Aerial Arborist, you really need to quit bragging up your groundman. I wouldn't even call him a groundman at this point-you are needing three days to do a job that most tree crews would do in a morning, with two groundies humping everything to the road manually. You are babying your guys. I'd like to see your "prison muscle" guy spend a week on a real crew-probably why he's with you cause he can't handle real work, heck, you basically replaced him with the steiner already. I'm tired of hearing about your buff groundman, in my experience, strength is only half the criteria, stamina is the other half. Can your guy lift 150 pounds carry it 100 yards and repeat all day long? Most of these "prison muscle" guys can't, but that's often what a real groundie will be called on to do. Lol, i had an Arnold wannabe last fall on my crew, looked awesome-he was sucking wind by 10 and ruined by noon (and that was on a crane crew!) Of course, now that i've picked on your groundman, it's time for your obligatory "call out"-what's my location, so he can come and show me how tough he his. Listen, i'm not too worried, i'm 6'7", 275lbs, and can hold a 395 with a 36" bar straight out from my shoulder with one hand on the rear handle for fifteen seconds (a feat that's won me a lot of bets over the years.) When your boy can do that, drop me a line and we'll set up a meeting. So please, i'm begging you, stop posting videos or i'm going to have to put you on ignore, and i know that would drive you nuts-one less person listening to your crappy pearls of wisdom.

Thirdly, while oldirty and i have been at odds in the past, i like the idea of him as mod, at least we'd have someone whose actually doing the work.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Hate to be this harsh on anyone, but how do you get through to this guy. The only "tree wars" he's created is here, but like he said, we are writing the script. Makes you wonder if this shenanigan isn't all by the subtle design of his vacant lunacy....hate to give too much credit, but….



I think he's trying to erode the climber's forum, and he's using his posts as a means to do it (I know I get angry having to read them) .... kinda like chinese water torture.

Probaby pissed off because we all made so much fun of his skills, operation and that gay little tractor thingy!! 

Stay strong people!!


----------



## flushcut

I think post #8722 is probably the best post I have read on AS, ever!


----------



## tree MDS

flushcut said:


> I think post #8722 is probably the best post I have read on AS, ever!



Not bad. I wanna see pics of the 395 deal though, or it didn't happen...

Just teasing wolfy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not bad. I wanna see pics of the 395 deal though, or it didn't happen...
> 
> Just teasing wolfy! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Man your hard to impress , most drunks in know are impressed with just about anything after a 30 pack or so .... But I would assume that being your a rummy with means that you may have graduated to cold crown ......just kidding your prolly still a natty ice kinda guy


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Man your hard to impress , most drunks in know are impressed with just about anything after a 30 pack or so .... But I would assume that being your a rummy with means that you may have graduated to cold crown ......just kidding your prolly still a natty ice kinda guy



I see you got jokes today. 

I like the "rummy with means part"! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I see you got jokes today.
> 
> I like the "rummy with means part"! lol.


 
Thats what I am here for , after working all week the last thing I WANNA TALK is trees , so thats why I attempt to keep some fun on this site and not allow it to be a drab bore that frankly at times it can become when certain individuals aren't around ... It actually bothers me to see TV gone and arterial angina is busy today possibly making the last cut of his life so there is only you .... And your not easy i think you've accepted how ####ed up you are doesn't give me much to work with ...maybe I will call Davina and personally ask him back ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats what I am here for , after working all week the last thing I WANNA TALK is trees , so thats why I attempt to keep some fun on this site and not allow it to be a drab bore that frankly at times it can become when certain individuals aren't around ... It actually bothers me to see TV gone and arterial angina is busy today possibly making the last cut of his life so there is only you .... And your not easy i think you've accepted how ####ed up you are doesn't give me much to work with ...maybe I will call Davina and personally ask him back ....


 
Yeah, you not being a complete lard ass anymore doesn't give me much to work with anymore either.


----------



## jefflovstrom

flushcut said:


> I think post #8722 is probably the best post I have read on AS, ever!


 
Actually, post#179 makes me miss TV the most!!!!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> I started climbing in 1969 and have never stopped. I have run my own business since 1971 and can prove it.
> 
> You are a blowhard and I would slap the piss out of you if given the chance.


 
that is some good stuff


----------



## MarquisTree

Matt... you actually work with the Asinine Aerialist???


----------



## flushcut

jefflovstrom said:


> Actually, post#179 makes me miss TV the most!!!!
> Jeff


 
That was good as well.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Actually, post#179 makes me miss TV the most!!!!
> Jeff


 
He'll be back... probably just sulking.

Look how hany times OD and beowulf have vowed never to return! lol.


----------



## oldirty

i got 2 times, no? been sent away more than i've quit though! lol


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> Just some stills is fine sometimes. The vid cam must be a pita sometimes I would think instead of just popping a small camera out of your pocket and snapping a few and put it back.
> 
> But my cheapo froze last week and now everything is all lines. I hope it is the film cartridge tho and not the camera. I took my expensive cam (to me...about 600 beans) out today and got it all covered in saw dust and hate having it in my pocket.
> 
> Can I have a peek at your website?
> 
> I was thinking the other day.....wouldn't it be a neat niche job to go out to companies that have websites and offer to do a production of their company at work and charge them to put it on their site?


 
Check out page one of this thread... OD and TV were Buddies; TV was being modest about his money... how things have changed


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> Check out page one of this thread... OD and TV were Buddies; TV was being modest about his money... how things have changed



I'm thinking vet just got carried away with himself a little. I been around treeguys a long time, and have noticed that sometimes when things are going good and you're jamming out the work/raking in the bucks, one can get a bit of a big head from time to time. Nature of the beast. Hopefully that's all it is and there aren't and serious personal issues going on here.


----------



## beowulf343

tree MDS said:


> He'll be back... probably just sulking.
> 
> Look how hany times OD and beowulf have vowed never to return! lol.


 
Lol, just once for me, and look what happened, i start my hiatus and that AA guy got a toehold on the site. I miss the days when clearance would run guys like him off in a matter of days.


----------



## wampum

beowulf343 said:


> Lol, just once for me, and look what happened, i start my hiatus and that AA guy got a toehold on the site. I miss the days when clearance would run guys like him off in a matter of days.


 
I often think of Clearance,I always liked him.Does anyone know if he is o-kay?


----------



## tree MDS

beowulf343 said:


> Lol, just once for me, and look what happened, i start my hiatus and that AA guy got a toehold on the site. I miss the days when clearance would run guys like him off in a matter of days.



Toehold? I think even you stuffed his foot up his ass and broke it off, he'd still come back for more! Seems to enjoy it.

Love to see clearance try with that one!


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Matt... you actually work with the Asinine Aerialist???


 
He came with us on a job one time. hes less than 10 min from our shop and one of our ground guys took his vacation so we used one of his to fill the spot


----------



## Jumper

Went to watch the Canadian National Jr Hockey team Red vs White Prospects last night at Rexall Place......what a great game for $12 ticket. Those kids played their hearts out. Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, the Oilers first round draft choice scored both the tieing and winning goals, earning the respect of his future home crowd.

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2011/08/07/nugent-hopkins-hears-cheers/

Suggested by a relative from Boyle who was into town for another reason, took me out to dinner at Red Robin first. Only in Canada would more than 6,000 come out to watch hockey in August....first game I ever went to as a spectator wearing shorts! And we will whip the USA's arse here in Edmonton and Calgary in late December and early January!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, locusts get real big around here, too. Black locust commonly go 80'-90', and they are real heavy wood. Hard and slow to cut as well.
> 
> How heavy is Eucalyptus? I know you guys in California have lots of those; in pretty big sizes, too.


 
F-n heavy!
Jeff
Ha, archive scrolling,mom and kids are shopping! Yeah!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

MarquisTree said:


> Check out page one of this thread... OD and TV were Buddies; TV was being modest about his money... how things have changed


 
Why I brought it up. Check out #354 and #379,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

MarquisTree said:


> Check out page one of this thread... OD and TV were Buddies; TV was being modest about his money... how things have changed


 
maybe Doug,(AA) should start reading.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

The girls are at the mall shopping for school stuff, so I went back and gave a whole bunch of 'Likes'
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> The girls are at the mall shopping for school stuff, so I went back and gave a whole bunch of 'Likes'
> Jeff


 
Lol I went back to see what they were lol


----------



## MarquisTree

oldirty said:


> i got 2 times, no? been sent away more than i've quit though! lol


 
OD banned again... tv taking some time off, that's tough those guys have some of the best humor here. Now were stuck with The Asinine Aerialist posting stupid videos


----------



## flushcut

Don't worry I am sure there will be more than enough to laugh at in the next round of videos.


----------



## treemandan

Toopillow?









Came across a grove of young native trees, couldn't say for sure but I think tupelo.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i got 2 times, no? been sent away more than i've quit though! lol


 
Yeah, well when you come back you can sit on my lap.


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> OD banned again... tv taking some time off, that's tough those guys have some of the best humor here. Now were stuck with The Asinine Aerialist posting stupid videos


 
Not fer nuttin dude but I am doing the best I can. I gotta say I kinda feel like chopped liver right about now.


----------



## Reg

beowulf343 said:


> Had a couple days off and catching up on my reading. The last couple dozen pages has brought up a couple questions that will probably piss a few people off.
> 
> Treevet, why the disparaging remarks against those of us who "work for the man." Are you supposed to be the goal that all tree men are working towards? I honestly feel sorry for you and anyone that is over sixty and still has to climb. I'm thirty-three with sixteen years climbing, why would I want to climb for another thirty years-my body is feeling the abuse now! While i'm not the biggest Jeff Lovstrom fan here, i'd like to have a job like his when i'm over fifty. And i know what you are going to say, you love climbing, it keeps you in shape, etc. Seriously, i love climbing too, but when you wake up and it's zero out with a stiff wind blowing off the lake, or it's 90+ and you've got a dozen sycamore to take down, don't you wish you could just stay at home and putter around, or just drive around in your climate controlled truck? I'll bet those days become more and more frequent as you get closer to retirement age. But no, we should all be like you, miserable old men who have to climb trees until the day we die. Not me, call me a failure because i work for the man, but i also plan on retiring from climbing at fifty and doing a Jeffy in a company truck.
> 
> .



I think TV is just a very competitive guy, climbs because he's still quite comfortable at that. I'll bet further because of, his estimates are very accurate as to what is achievable for his particular set-up. Ive worked for lots of guys who stopped climbing and within a relativley short amount of time became totally unrealistic with the bidding, because they lost touch with the hands-on, but by that stage had lost-it upstairs to ever go back. I'm 40 next year and feel just fine for what little thats worth....have plenty long days but dont even want to think about voluntary retirement.


----------



## treemandan

prentice110 said:


> NO CAMBIUM SAVER!????!:bang::bang::bang::bang: paybacks a b####.


 
What's a cambium? Can I get one at Wawa?


----------



## treemandan

outofmytree said:


> Not the smartest place to park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use these woolbags every day. Great for clean ups and stuffed full of woodchips they make great drop bags for protecting paving, lawns and cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl ht75 polesaw is probably the most used saw in my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant tell too well but I got the branch to move about 2 metres toward the camera so it didnt crush the fence behind, hence the big cheesy grin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if a car with plate POS 013 is worth saving but we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't as glamourous as those flash crane jobs you boys do but it isnt every day you get told to drop a tree on a car so there ya go.


 
Sorry, the stick saw is gay. Its not my fault it is, it just is. You can see fer yourself by how the limb is still hanging there and by the grin on dude's face.


----------



## treeman82

Finished moving the flowers this morning, oh what fun that was, but also enlightening. Other than that, I got paid for a few jobs, and got the 1 finger salute again from the same moron going down the road.


----------



## tree md

That's pretty freaking funny that this other tree guy flips you off every time he sees you going down the road... LOL, see there, it's not just on this forum where it happens...


----------



## treeman82

tree md said:


> That's pretty freaking funny that this other tree guy flips you off every time he sees you going down the road... LOL, see there, it's not just on this forum where it happens...


 
Oh, but he's not a tree guy, he's a landscraper / moron.


----------



## tree md

Next time he does it you should moon him...


----------



## the Aerialist

*The One Big Oak ...*

[video=youtube;T23AeZPwXMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T23AeZPwXMA[/video]


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> Yeah, the green one that says commercial? It's not the greatest. I bought that unit for training ornamentals on the ROW so I could make smaller cuts were there was no fear of getting close to the line and ended up not using it. I was going to return it, but I lost the receipt. I've never used the saw, but the pruner has been used on occasion without too much trouble. I'm planning on getting another jameson pole with a pruner system this week and keeping the corona as a backup.
> 
> I used a friend’s fiskar sliding shaft pruner friday, I'd like to have one of those in a pro grade system. The head's adjustable and you don't have the mechanism in the way all the time. I laughed at it at first, but it's kinda handy.


 
yep! That's the one! I took it back and they would not give me my money as I wrote a check, so I used my gift card and bought some nice hand lopers and some by-pass pruners!


His video is private!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I am putting you all on notice. I have completed the most complex versatile piece of tree equipment known to the human race thus far. You will be amazed at the concept and glad you know me once it is done, as I do not plan on keeping this technology to my self, I plan on giving it away for free, to the world. 

Yur little hearts will patter, ya may pee your pants. It is in a word AWESOME.

:msp_wink:


----------



## ozzy42

You've revolutionized a portable anti-gravity switch for tree workers?????
AWESOME I wants one!


----------



## the Aerialist

*The video is now unlocked ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> ... His video is private!



That's fixed now. 

I bought a small Fiskar's "PowerStroke" and liked it so much that I bought the larger extendable version. I find it very useful both on the ground and in the tree for trimming and pruning. It cuts a surpisingly large branch.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today we go for the trunk ...*

We're going back to take down the 50' of trunk left standing. I'm going to try Matt's idea of a vertical zip line to control them. If a big piece got away it could take out my dump truck on it's way through the garage!


----------



## the Aerialist

*The HO's little Kubota was pretty impressive ...*

The homeowner is so nice! He even said I could borrow the little tractor for other jobs if I want. I think he's going to buy a Steiner soon (_I let him tool around on mine and he loved it_). I may be able to get that Kubota cheap.

That stub i cut off was so dead and ant eaten that it couldn't have weighed a pound. Your advice is sound though, it's a bad practice when the work around is so simple.

Only the half I was working in the video was roped. I didn't want to get one into the little boxwoods and cause damage, besides the HO was watching and I didn't want it to seem too easy at the price I was charging.

I did the right side in one cut and landed it perfectly next to the stump, of course that was after the juice ran out on the camera.

EDIT: What? BeoWolf must have deleted the post I was responding to.


----------



## beowulf343

Oh man, reading back in this thread and found this:



Aerial_Arborist said:


>



I must admit, when i see an outfit whose crew is sitting around on the homeowner's lawn, shirtless with their pants half off their ass, and smoking a cigarette-well that just screams professional to me.

However, when i see an outfit whose crew is sitting around on the homeowner's lawn, shirtless with their pants half off their ass, smoking a cigarette, _and_ being fondled/groped by an old perv who is getting it all on film-well that screams gay pron to me.



Edit: AA, yeah, i deleted the post-wasn't worth arguing with you about something that nitpicky.


----------



## the Aerialist

*No, you had a good point and well taken ...*



beowulf343 said:


> ... when i see an outfit whose crew is sitting around on the homeowner's lawn, shirtless with their pants half off their ass, and smoking a cigarette-well that just screams professional to me. _and_ being fondled/groped by an old perv who is getting it all on film-well that screams gay pron to me.
> 
> Edit: AA, yeah, i deleted the post-wasn't worth arguing with you about it.



Actually I agree with you about most stubs, just not_ that_ one for the reason stated above.

JB is my Nephew, any gayness or perversion you see is only a projection of your own latent homosexuality.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok friends and homo's I went out to grind 6 stumps and got a call I would rather not have heard. They think Mrs ropensaddle has cancer. I'm going to have to figure out what to do, "if so"! I should know more after Wednesday but the MD said to her, I think its cancer. I am trying to keep her spirits up and I told her its not a death sentence but I don't know what else to do. I think I am going to take her somewhere tonight to have fun. We never have none anymore, too worried over finances but I told her, screw it. I don't give one hoot about money and if we have to, we will sell out and move to cooler climate where I will seek employment. Anyway sorry for the rant but I sorta need to get it off my mind.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Take Hope Rope ...*



ropensaddle said:


> ... They think Mrs ropensaddle has cancer... I am trying to keep her spirits up and I told her its not a death sentence but I don't know what else to do. I think I am going to take her somewhere tonight to have fun...



It is definitely not a death sentence. Today's medicine can do a great deal, and a positive attitude and environment can do a great deal more. Take the time to show her your love and get out and have a good time with her.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Ok friends and homo's I went out to grind 6 stumps and got a call I would rather not have heard. They think Mrs ropensaddle has cancer. I'm going to have to figure out what to do, "if so"! I should know more after Wednesday but the MD said to her, I think its cancer. I am trying to keep her spirits up and I told her its not a death sentence but I don't know what else to do. I think I am going to take her somewhere tonight to have fun. We never have none anymore, too worried over finances but I told her, screw it. I don't give one hoot about money and if we have to, we will sell out and move to cooler climate where I will seek employment. Anyway sorry for the rant but I sorta need to get it off my mind.


 

Sorry to hear that Rope. You got the right idea though. Take her out and get her mind off it tonight. Keep us posted.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ok friends and homo's I went out to grind 6 stumps and got a call I would rather not have heard. They think Mrs ropensaddle has cancer. I'm going to have to figure out what to do, "if so"! I should know more after Wednesday but the MD said to her, I think its cancer. I am trying to keep her spirits up and I told her its not a death sentence but I don't know what else to do. I think I am going to take her somewhere tonight to have fun. We never have none anymore, too worried over finances but I told her, screw it. I don't give one hoot about money and if we have to, we will sell out and move to cooler climate where I will seek employment. Anyway sorry for the rant but I sorta need to get it off my mind.



I am having a hard time figuring out how to respond to such potentially bad news. You know I'm hoping for the best for you and your lady though rope. Try not to think the worst so soon, and have a good time goin out with the Mrs. tonight!

Stay strong buddy!


----------



## ropensaddle

Thks guys its cancer I found out but we still won't know if its benign or malignant for a while. I'm gonna be her rock for a while I'm taking her to the casino tonight let her blow some money, she likes to play slots. I think she will be fine but its definitely scary #### I joked her some and got her feeling better. I don't care about me, I will not show my fear to her.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> The homeowner is so nice! He even said I could borrow the little tractor for other jobs if I want. I think he's going to buy a Steiner soon (_I let him tool around on mine and he loved it_). I may be able to get that Kubota cheap.
> 
> That stub i cut off was so dead and ant eaten that it couldn't have weighed a pound. Your advice is sound though, it's a bad practice when the work around is so simple.
> 
> Only the half I was working in the video was roped. I didn't want to get one into the little boxwoods and cause damage, besides the HO was watching and I didn't want it to seem too easy at the price I was charging.
> 
> I did the right side in one cut and landed it perfectly next to the stump, of course that was after the juice ran out on the camera.
> 
> EDIT: What? BeoWolf must have deleted the post I was responding to.



That's so awesome that the homeowner, and his manly man's lawn tractor, had to come out and show you bunch of twisted up fruit baskets how it's done... truely priceless!! Even your customers are more equiped for treework than you!! hahahah...

Just a wild shot in the dark here, but you weren't johnboy's cub scout leader by any chance, were ya? lol.

Still getting the creeps too (shudder)!!


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Thks guys its cancer I found out but we still won't know if its benign or malignant for a while. I'm gonna be her rock for a while I'm taking her to the casino tonight let her blow some money, she likes to play slots. I think she will be fine but its definitely scary #### I joked her some and got her feeling better. I don't care about me, I will not show my fear to her.


 
I am sorry to hear that , but I am sure the time together now will be well spent , things work in funny ways and when she is well and this is behind you , this may be the best thing to happen to your relationship , my 16 year old niece also has cancer and has beat it back .. so that word isn't such a death sentence anymore


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That's so awesome that the homeowner, and his manly man's lawn tractor, had to come out and show you bunch of twisted up fruit baskets how it's done... truely priceless!! Even your customers are more equiped for treework than you!! hahahah...
> 
> Just a wild shot in the dark here, but you weren't johnboy's cub scout leader by any chance, were ya? lol.
> 
> Still getting the creeps too (shudder)!!


 
Yea troop 69 @ camp pokeabooty thats Indian for sorehiney


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea troop 69 @ camp pokeabooty thats Indian for sorehiney


 
Lol. This might explain what sent johnboy down the wrong path, and got him hooked on dope and in and out of prison..

Classic case!


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Ok friends and homo's I went out to grind 6 stumps and got a call I would rather not have heard. They think Mrs ropensaddle has cancer. I'm going to have to figure out what to do, "if so"! I should know more after Wednesday but the MD said to her, I think its cancer. I am trying to keep her spirits up and I told her its not a death sentence but I don't know what else to do. I think I am going to take her somewhere tonight to have fun. We never have none anymore, too worried over finances but I told her, screw it. I don't give one hoot about money and if we have to, we will sell out and move to cooler climate where I will seek employment. Anyway sorry for the rant but I sorta need to get it off my mind.


 


I am so very sorry to hear this news about your wife rope.It is usually us old beat up tree guys with all the med problems,as it should be IMHO. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## treemandan

*I took two to the head*







You know how it is after the first one, you get mad and seek vengance.


I knew it was there before I went up. I wasn't swarmed, they just sent a couple guys out to see what was up. It was a few moments between hits, I didn't bail out until after the second and could see the rest coming. 


I tossed a line to see if I could shake it off, didn't work.I could feel the line vibrating from the swarm so I just riled em up and went to work on something else on the property while I devised my plan. They drew first blood not me.


----------



## Toddppm

Rope, Hope everything works out ok, may be a long road but it can be beat.


----------



## treemandan

*My plan*








First I gotta bring em down to my level.




















I made 3 bombing runs on it, the first to douse the nest proper then the molatovs. Anything with a Russian name and causes violent death is cool. 












And that was that. Finish the tree in the morning


----------



## Slvrmple72

Beemandan


----------



## treemandan

Sorry to hear Ropes. Do you know anything else besides " I think its cancer"?


----------



## wampum

For what its worth Rope,Mrs. Rope and you and your family,will be in our prayers.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> How did those fuses work for you?


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> [video=youtube;T23AeZPwXMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T23AeZPwXMA[/video]


 
Yeah, yer really putzing around now. Take it easy on yer nephew, he looks a little tared.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Sorry to hear Rope. Best wishes.


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did those fuses work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made better fuses than climbing gear ! But they wicked up the burn burn juice right nice and took to lighting nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> Mike Cantolina said:
> 
> 
> 
> They made better fuses than climbing gear ! But they wicked up the burn burn juice right nice and took to lighting nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll have to remember that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## the Aerialist

*That's Brandon, JohnBoy's little brother ...*



treemandan said:


> Yeah, yer really putzing around now. Take it easy on yer nephew, he looks a little tared.


 
_He was tired,_ we made the little guy do the heavy lifting. That's how JohnBoy looked when he started humping logs for me, In four years Brandon will look the same. I turn Boys into Men on my crew. You look like you could use a little filling out yourself the Dan, why not come work for me and I'll bulk you up and buff you up.

~ the _Aerialist_


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Aerial_Arborist said:


> [video=youtube;T23AeZPwXMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T23AeZPwXMA[/video]


 
Does that homeowner know that you're posting video of him?


----------



## the Aerialist

*But of course ...*



Mike Cantolina said:


> Does that homeowner know that you're posting video of him?



He is aware that he and his wife will be featured in my video. They are going to do an on camera interview for me after a few more days. Do you think I should get them to sign a Model Release?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Alchemist cookbook ...*



Mike Cantolina said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did those fuses work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't work so well in plastic bottles, they need to break to get the fuel air mix right. Two feet of detonation cord it each one (_like the worm in Cuervo_) might fix that situation, but glass is best. A garbage bag with acetylene / oxygen mix makes a nice fireball too. I could go on with this McGuyver stuff, but you guys probably shouldn't play with fire.
> 
> ~ the _Aerialist_
Click to expand...


----------



## flushcut

Prayers sent, Rope.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Speaking about Brandon ...*

The little dude got his car impounded last night and I had to go get it out of the Police impound lot, so we only did a couple of hours work cleaning up with the tractor. The trunk still stands. I'll have to go get it down tomorrow. Having Family work for you isn't always the easiest thing.


----------



## TreeAce

Rope..I am very sorry to hear this news and I will keep you both in my prayers.

Treemandan.....that chit is AWESOME!!!!!! Thats what we need more of around here! In between some seriuos tree guy stuff we need fire and bees and stuff like that. I almost fell over backwards in my chair when I saw the "maltov" cocktails...L..O...freakn L. Lov It. It things like that that keep me comn back to this site. Thx for sharing. "they drew first blood!!" hahaha

AA....acytlene bombs?? really? Glass? ....dude...get a clue.


----------



## lxt

Ropes.............will send out prayers for the Misses!!! 


Is it just me?...... I have to do MVR records, background check, Med cards & drug test my guys due to the fact I have Truck(s) requiring CDL to operate!! Some people have ex-convicts working for them......? wonder how the home owners would feel knowing that? & AA, a machine that can lift a log to put in the truck is nice uh? shame you dont have one!



LXT....................


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> First I gotta bring em down to my level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 3 bombing runs on it, the first to douse the nest proper then the molatovs. Anything with a Russian name and causes violent death is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that was that. Finish the tree in the morning


 
Dude that's priceless! Go Beemandan!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Those are Shirley Temples Ace, not Molotov cocktails ...*



TreeAce said:


> ... AA....acytlene bombs?? really? Glass? ....dude...get a clue.



Well I shouldn't post insurrections for making improvised explosives on an open forum, to many impressionable jackwagons in attendance as far as I can tell. OD or MDS will probably do a drive by, and throw one on my porch. If they do I hope they use a plastic bottle.

The acetylene bag trick is pretty benign tho, just a ball of fire rising into the sky. the Dan could have lit one off underneath them and not have to get all dressed up and climb up to meet his foes. Of course he could have set the tree on fire, so mano~a~mano was probably best.

Fess up the Dan, those were duds and you know it. The rope fuse would have worked excellent, but the best you got out of those was a spreading fire.

EDIT: for OD & MDS ~ _use the det cord for the fuse instead of the rope. Two feet of it should give you plenty of time to get away._


----------



## 046

Rope, sorry to hear the bad news... hang in there... hope she gets better soon.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Well I shouldn't post insurrections for making improvised explosives on an open forum, to many impressionable jackwagons in attendance as far as I can tell. OD or MDS will probably do a drive by, and throw one on my porch. If they do I hope they use plastic bottles.
> 
> The acetylene bag trick is pretty benign tho, just a ball of fire rising into the sky. the Dan could have lit one off underneath them and not have to get all dressed up and climb up to meet his foes. Of course he could have set the tree on fire, so mano~a~mano was probably best.


 
Acytelene bombs.. what are those? ..I think I've heard of them actually... isn't that like a Flaming bag of hot air or something? sounds kinda familiar now that I think about it.. huh, go figure!


----------



## TreeAce

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Well I shouldn't post insurrections for making improvised explosives on an open forum, to many impressionable jackwagons in attendance as far as I can tell. OD or MDS will probably do a drive by, and throw one on my porch. If they do I hope they use plastic bottles.
> 
> The acetylene bag trick is pretty benign tho, just a ball of fire rising into the sky. the Dan could have lit one off underneath them and not have to get all dressed up and climb up to meet his foes. Of course he could have set the tree on fire, so mano~a~mano was probably best.


 
I just think u were taking it to serious. I know a guy who made a few acetylene bombs outa bread bags and they were pretty cool...so he made one outa a big garbage bag. Not the best idea lol. That thing rattle windows for a good distance. Musta been a ...man,,,,IDK how big that fire ball was. It was big. Within minutes there was a news helicopter flyin around. We assumed it was from all the calls that surely were made to local authorities. That was enough of that for ...well....forever.


----------



## no tree to big

Aerial_Arborist said:


> They don't work so well in plastic bottles, they need to break to get the fuel air mix right. Two feet of detonation cord it each one (_like the worm in Cuervo_) might fix that situation, but glass is best. A garbage bag with acetylene / oxygen mix makes a nice fireball too. I could go on with this McGuyver stuff, but you guys probably shouldn't play with fire.
> 
> ~ the _Aerialist_


 
if you use oxy w/ the acetylene there should be no flame if mixed properly I lost hearing in my right ear for 2 days because I made a real good one one time... pure acetylene makes a big sooty fireball, kinda neat at night time.


but one trick for bees is, not that it is entirly safe to do, wait to mess with them when its dark they cant see and are 99% dormant climb up cut and bag and incinerate problem solved


----------



## the Aerialist

*Hey look I'm trying to lighten the mood ...*



TreeAce said:


> I just think u were taking it to serious...



Actually I was trying to be funny in the hopes that if Rope reads it it will bring a smile. I was the first to give my heartfelt condolences for his situation as well as all the others who rightly did so. Hopefully Rope will have a positive update for us soon on this. Until then carry on ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

046 said:


> Rope, sorry to hear the bad news... hang in there... hope she gets better soon.


 
Same here, Rope.
Kinda hard to respond. Ya'll are in my prayer's.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*The O is the accelerant, like vermouth in a Martini ..*



no tree to big said:


> ... I made a real good one one time... pure acetylene makes a big sooty fireball, kinda neat at night time.



Just a whiff of oxygen in there is all you need to turn the soot into fire. Mix to suit.



no tree to big said:


> ... one trick for bees is... wait to mess with them when its dark they cant see and are 99% dormant climb up cut and bag and incinerate problem solved



I propose doing it at night, not only for them being all home when you do it, but for the great visuals you'll get.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Actually I was trying to be funny in the hopes that if Rope reads it it will bring a smile. I was the first to give my heartfelt condolences for his situation as well as all the others who rightly did so. Hopefully Rope will have a positive update for us soon on this. Until then carry on ...


 
I see you added a couple of pic's near your sig. Why does that log in the Steiner have moss on the butt and no sawdust? Poser log.?
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Actually Jeff it was a poseur ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> ... Why does that log in the Steiner have moss on the butt and no sawdust? Poser log.?
> Jeff



Well actually it was a log on the property that had rot and moss all over it. It wasn't really very heavy but it looked good in the tractor. We offered to move it for them and it would have been messy to move without the tractor. It was the first job I used the Steiner on and it was fun to ram up into the woods with it. We recycled it, it's the "green" thing to do.


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great today; some banking, dropped off a spring pack for a friend's toyota pick-up, and dealt with some logs that had to go from a job we did a few weeks back.

Got a call this afternoon from an estate a ways out of my normal area, gonna take a ride tomorrow with a buddy to check the job out, could be interesting. Also got my Wesco's in... very stiff, and slightly too large... hopefully some larger socks will take care of the problem. Also got my Kask helmet with visor from Sherrill.


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Same here, Rope.
> Kinda hard to respond. Ya'll are in my prayer's.
> Jeff


 
Same as Jeff, keep strong Rope!


----------



## deevo

*new grapples*

57 picked up some grapples for the cat! 1st job using them, let me tell you the Steiner doesn't even come close to it! used it as an anchor point as well to make sure the one poplar we dropped between the houses went 110% where we wanted it.


----------



## deevo

*few more*

First of the 4 we did had a huge hornets nest about 45' up in it! Dropped it without using a suit like beemandans......57 and our other groundie hit it with a can of hornet blaster or something....no fire avl! Or cocktail bombs! Man or man I am lucky not to have gotten stung, they were buzzing me in the bucket like you wouldn't believe! I was swatting them and trying to move the sticks on the bucket at the same time! Multi tasking at it's best! It was snap polar crack! Stuff was so brittle! Stuff on the roof literally fell off of some of the branches we rigged down, and yes we cleaned it up after! in case you were wondering!


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> 57 picked up some grapples for the cat! 1st job using them, let me tell you the Steiner doesn't even come close to it! used it as an anchor point as well to make sure the one poplar we dropped between the houses went 110% where we wanted it.


 
Gotta love the grapple's! 
Jeff


----------



## deevo

A little beach day last week with the Fam! Wife as the photographer for all but the one with the picture of them in front of my brothers cruiser ,who we stopped and chatted with on the way over! Jeff, thought you would get a kick out of my rascally daughters funny face impression! Thought i would change things up on here instead of slamming the steiner......mellow things out a little! Anyone else have anything from the past week? Thought you would like the cruiser pic Stihlomatic


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta love the grapple's!
> Jeff


 
Yep, pulled their weight for sure! Bought a new to me chip truck last week as well, 1 ton Ford f-350 same size box as the Dans, but white not red! Hoping to have it on the road in the next day or so! That way we can dedicate the bucket truck to the job and not have to shut things down, dump come back repeat! Paying our guys to sit around with nothing to chip in got to me!


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> A little beach day last week with the Fam! Wife as the photographer for all but the one with the picture of them in front of my brothers cruiser ,who we stopped and chatted with on the way over! Jeff, thought you would get a kick out of my rascally daughters funny face impression! Thought i would change things up on here instead of slamming the steiner......mellow things out a little! Anyone else have anything from the past week? Thought you would like the cruiser pic Stihlomatic


 
I know you feel blessed! Really cool deevo, Great pic's and thanks for showing that side of you. I got three girl's! Good times, One time I walked in on them and they were holding their Barbie's underwater. I asked them what they were doing, and they said they were seeing who's Barbie could stay underwater longer!

http://www.facebook.com/jeffrey.lovstrom


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Yep, pulled their weight for sure! Bought a new to me chip truck last week as well, 1 ton Ford f-350 same size box as the Dans, but white not red! Hoping to have it on the road in the next day or so! That way we can dedicate the bucket truck to the job and not have to shut things down, dump come back repeat! Paying our guys to sit around with nothing to chip in got to me!


 
Got a bunch of Canaries (pines) coming up. Gonna have two roll-off's, Wish people wanted pine!-LOL!
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> I know you feel blessed! Really cool deevo, Great pic's and thanks for showing that side of you. I got three girl's! Good times, One time I walked in on them and they were holding their Barbie's underwater. I asked them what they were doing, and they said they were seeing who's Barbie could stay underwater longer!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/jeffrey.lovstrom



is that grapple a versatech?


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> is that grapple a versatech?


 
Yes it is! My girls keep me on my toes! You must have your hands full with 3 Jeff!


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Got a bunch of Canaries (pines) coming up. Gonna have two roll-off's, Wish people wanted pine!-LOL!
> Jeff :msp_scared:


 
Yeah, unless they are good to mill, they go thru our chipper! At least the Poplars 57 had a guy with an outdoor furnace who took em to burn!


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> I know you feel blessed! Really cool deevo, Great pic's and thanks for showing that side of you. I got three girl's! Good times, One time I walked in on them and they were holding their Barbie's underwater. I asked them what they were doing, and they said they were seeing who's Barbie could stay underwater longer!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/jeffrey.lovstrom


 
Mine are a bit like that as well! Except they lock the door when I think they are up to something! They usually are! But it's innocent fun for now! They are a lot of fun! Taking them down to Cape Cod next week for 10 days....rented a Cottage in Dennis, wife picked it out!


----------



## mattfr12

mattfr12 said:


> is that grapple a versatech?


 
they may have revised it but be easy with it mine only lasted like a month. where the top grapple connects broke off on both sides i re welded and then it just did in other areas. i grabbed it because they where having awesome deals i think i got mine for 1700.00


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> they may have revised it but be easy with it mine only lasted like a month. where the top grapple connects broke off on both sides i re welded and then it just did in other areas. i grabbed it because they where having awesome deals i think i got mine for 1700.00


 
Ok, will keep an eye on em. They are less then a month old, but had a good work out last week!


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Yeah, unless they are good to mill, they go thru our chipper! At least the Poplars 57 had a guy with an outdoor furnace who took em to burn!


 
We dont have a chipper under 15", but gotta a lot a chips.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I see you added a couple of pic's near your sig. Why does that log in the Steiner have moss on the butt and no sawdust? Poser log.?
> Jeff


 
Log? What log? I saw a round of firewood. Actually they all look like a round and a half but that would make absolutey no sense whatsoever. At least cut them " logs" as big as the bucket or get a set of 300 forks, yer into IT now AA, only place to go is deeper. From the looks of it the forks will pay for themselves in the first hour!


----------



## tree md

Rope, prayers and PM sent. My best hopes and wishes for you and your girl.

Beemandan... That is quite possible the funniest post I have ever seen on this forum... :biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Beemandan.:biggrin:




I am trying to figure out how you typo'd from the 'T' to the 'B', I mean you did have to 'capitalize.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> I am trying to figure out how you typo'd from the 'T' to the 'B', I mean you did have to 'capitalize.
> Jeff


 
Never-mind, I get it now! LOL!
Jeff,


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> _He was tired,_ we made the little guy do the heavy lifting. That's how JohnBoy looked when he started humping logs for me, In four years Brandon will look the same. I turn Boys into Men on my crew. You look like you could use a little filling out yourself the Dan, why not come work for me and I'll bulk you up and buff you up.
> 
> ~ the _Aerialist_


 

Nah, I'm good bro. Jess for ####s and giggles how much were you thinking of paying if I did come out and have you guys irritate the crap outta me... I mean bulk me up. 

BTW, my avatar pic is over 20 years old.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Rope, prayers and PM sent. My best hopes and wishes for you and your girl.
> 
> Beemandan... That is quite possible the funniest post I have ever seen on this forum... :biggrin:


 
That is the second time I did that.


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Well I shouldn't post insurrections for making improvised explosives on an open forum, to many impressionable jackwagons in attendance as far as I can tell. OD or MDS will probably do a drive by, and throw one on my porch. If they do I hope they use a plastic bottle.
> 
> The acetylene bag trick is pretty benign tho, just a ball of fire rising into the sky. the Dan could have lit one off underneath them and not have to get all dressed up and climb up to meet his foes. Of course he could have set the tree on fire, so mano~a~mano was probably best.
> 
> Fess up the Dan, those were duds and you know it. The rope fuse would have worked excellent, but the best you got out of those was a spreading fire.
> 
> EDIT: for OD & MDS ~ _use the det cord for the fuse instead of the rope. Two feet of it should give you plenty of time to get away._


 


Yup, they are splash bombs for the sole purpose of spreading fire in a localized area without an explosion or damage to the tree or personel. They lit up perfect and did a great job with easy clean up.



There is no bringing glass into trucks or onto jobs in treework.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Run away and join the circus the Dan ...*



treemandan said:


> Nah, I'm good bro. Jess for ####s and giggles how much were you thinking of paying if I did come out and have you guys irritate the crap outta me... I mean bulk me up...



Actually the Dan I think you'd have a lot of fun being on my crew. A climber, when in the tree, is accorded god status, and I buy breakfast, lunch, and sometimes dinner. You can make more doing your own gig, but if you love to climb working for me is like joining the circus, we're a bunch of clowns, but we climb everything.


----------



## the Aerialist

*In Heaven there is no beer ...*



treemandan said:


> Yup, they are splash bombs for the sole purpose of spreading fire in a localized area without an explosion or damage to the tree or personel. They lit up perfect and did a great job with easy clean up. There is no bringing glass into trucks or onto jobs in treework.



OK, for their intended purpose they were adequate for the job the Dan, but a little kero or diesel would have been safer.

~ the _Aerialist_


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Ok friends and homo's I went out to grind 6 stumps and got a call I would rather not have heard. They think Mrs ropensaddle has cancer. I'm going to have to figure out what to do, "if so"! I should know more after Wednesday but the MD said to her, I think its cancer. I am trying to keep her spirits up and I told her its not a death sentence but I don't know what else to do. I think I am going to take her somewhere tonight to have fun. We never have none anymore, too worried over finances but I told her, screw it. I don't give one hoot about money and if we have to, we will sell out and move to cooler climate where I will seek employment. Anyway sorry for the rant but I sorta need to get it off my mind.


 
Rope, brother, I have been where you are at, in 1999, my 2y/0 son was diagnosed with stage 3 Neuroblastoma, it was considered terminal. Not to many things in this world will wreck you much worse than a family member with the big C. But hold on, my son, who was given a 3% chance of living is now a state Judo champ in 4 states, has a hot little girly friend and has the fear of his classmates, as no one wants to get beat up by the deaf kid! (lost his hearing and some sight due to the chemo) My point is, they have a way, she can beat it, I believe, after living in a hospital for 2 years, that it is mostly mental, those who hit it head on, beat it. If you have a Dr, who you do not have full confidence in, your instinct is probably right, switch right away, the treatment protocols are different from Dr to Dr. The most success that I seen while staying there at U of I, where the Docs that are very aggressive with the treatments. If you are seeing a local, look into Cancer Treatment Center's, they have huge success and are on the cutting edge. We unfortunately had my grandma going thru at the same time as my son. She stayed with her local, who I could tell, didn't know what he was doing (comparing them to the university docs) she didn't win, my son, however kicked the crap outa it. Keep your head up, she will need your strength. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ozzy42 said:


> You've revolutionized a portable anti-gravity switch for tree workers?????
> AWESOME I wants one!


 
That would be cool, but its better than that! It will change the perspective of all who have ever loaded a log, or drug a piece of brush.It can be carried from job to job with little to no effort, has a state of the art material attachment system. Has automatic debris cleaner with a blower attachment. I am giving to much away, I am waiting on the patten info to come thru, so no one can reproduce and sell it. I want this technology free to the world. I have already battled a set of ninjas from japan who tried to take it from me, they are all buried in the back. I had an offer from a stateside company for 1 Trillion dollars, I declined. You will all  to me and then call me _ARBGOD_

It is so good, that I believe it will bring the TreeVet back into our lives


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> That would be cool, but its better than that! It will change the perspective of all who have ever loaded a log, or drug a piece of brush.It can be carried from job to job with little to no effort, has a state of the art material attachment system. Has automatic debris cleaner with a blower attachment. I am giving to much away, I am waiting on the patten info to come thru, so no one can reproduce and sell it. I want this technology free to the world. I have already battled a set of ninjas from japan who tried to take it from me, they are all buried in the back. I had an offer from a stateside company for 1 Trillion dollars, I declined. You will all  to me and then call me _ARBGOD_
> 
> It is so good, that I believe it will bring the TreeVet back into our lives


 
Sounds like a lawn mower.


----------



## flushcut

Well anyway I have to go look at a possible crane job and kill a spruce later. C-Ya


----------



## the Aerialist

*Sorry beans, it's already out ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> ... Has automatic debris cleaner with a blower attachment...[/I]


 
[video=youtube;FU9KdpYa0cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU9KdpYa0cM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> OK, for their intended purpose they were adequate for the job the Dan, but a little kero or diesel would have been safer.
> 
> ~ the _Aerialist_


 
Ya know, I took this job cause, well, its unsafe.

Seriously, if ya can't make, light and hurl a Malatov then what good are ya? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Actually the Dan I think you'd have a lot of fun being on my crew. A climber, when in the tree, is accorded god status, and I buy breakfast, lunch, and sometimes dinner. You can make more doing your own gig, but if you love to climb working for me is like joining the circus, we're a bunch of clowns, but we climb everything.


 
In all seriousness, I make jokes and act crazy but don't really clown around on the job. I have fun but will never forget this isn't a circus. 

I was actually getting pissed we lost the time we did messing with that hive. Sure, it had to be done so I could finish. I would have rather not of had to. I kinda built up this story but all in all I had one thing on my mind; getting the job done to specification the easiest quickest and safest way. 


I took a hit behind my left ear on my neck and one hit on the right side of my forehead. My right eye is swollen and half shut. My neck is stiff and throbbing. A couple more hits would have closed my throat and put me down for awhile. 

Be careful AA. Think it all through before you committ. We all make fun on the internet but its a different story when push comes to shove. Me? I just make it look easy, its not. Hell, I think I am past the point of making it look easy and just complain about how hard it is these days.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Rope, brother, I have been where you are at, in 1999, my 2y/0 son was diagnosed with stage 3 Neuroblastoma, it was considered terminal. Not to many things in this world will wreck you much worse than a family member with the big C. But hold on, my son, who was given a 3% chance of living is now a state Judo champ in 4 states, has a hot little girly friend and has the fear of his classmates, as no one wants to get beat up by the deaf kid! (lost his hearing and some sight due to the chemo) My point is, they have a way, she can beat it, I believe, after living in a hospital for 2 years, that it is mostly mental, those who hit it head on, beat it. If you have a Dr, who you do not have full confidence in, your instinct is probably right, switch right away, the treatment protocols are different from Dr to Dr. The most success that I seen while staying there at U of I, where the Docs that are very aggressive with the treatments. If you are seeing a local, look into Cancer Treatment Center's, they have huge success and are on the cutting edge. We unfortunately had my grandma going thru at the same time as my son. She stayed with her local, who I could tell, didn't know what he was doing (comparing them to the university docs) she didn't win, my son, however kicked the crap outa it. Keep your head up, she will need your strength. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


Great post, can't imagine it.

Rope, we'll be praying for you and your wife. I second the cancer center idea, I know that some will use a natural approach that supports the body's natural ability to deal with cancer. We have a friend who is a bio chemist that has written an excellent book with an unparalleled chapter on cancer. It's a must read in my opinion.

Natural Cures | Alternative medicine | Natural health books | Natural health authors | Holistic Healing

Lots of info out there for you two to scrutinize through now, this might help. He has helped us a ton in various areas.

Otherwise good luck and God bless.
.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Aerial_Arborist said:


> [video=youtube;FU9KdpYa0cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU9KdpYa0cM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 
That machine really is something....on the golf course!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Spent some time at the new toro dealer yesterday, they used to handle boxer...I'm really looking into a dingo now that I'm a bit more confident that I at least have a place to grab parts and service in the area. Picked up some odds and ends to gear up for the fall push. 

Heading out to look over some properties today, it's tough moving a family of six and a small tree service with all that I'll require. Have some estimates to do along the way and even a couple for the potential landlords. They own alot of property I guess, three of them we are looking at today. Killing two birds with one stone at least.

Long story short we have to move by April, but would rather be settled in somewhere else by winter. Landlord's son is getting married in May and wants grandma's former farmstead. Can't blame him, this place is a nice one. Everyone wants us to stay in the area, but there is next to nothing available that would accommodate. So now, Champaign/Urbana may become my primary market instead of my outskirt.

Much rather leave the state of illinois altogether, I refuse to buy here, it's a silly place. However, we are somewhat bound for 4 and a half more years according to old court papers on my son's custody, his bio mom is completely out of the pic, but I don't want to stir things up just to exodus a few years early.

Have any of you ever changed locations and/or markets at any point during your careers? How'd that treat you?


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Rope, brother, I have been where you are at, in 1999, my 2y/0 son was diagnosed with stage 3 Neuroblastoma, it was considered terminal. Not to many things in this world will wreck you much worse than a family member with the big C. But hold on, my son, who was given a 3% chance of living is now a state Judo champ in 4 states, has a hot little girly friend and has the fear of his classmates, as no one wants to get beat up by the deaf kid! (lost his hearing and some sight due to the chemo) My point is, they have a way, she can beat it, I believe, after living in a hospital for 2 years, that it is mostly mental, those who hit it head on, beat it. If you have a Dr, who you do not have full confidence in, your instinct is probably right, switch right away, the treatment protocols are different from Dr to Dr. The most success that I seen while staying there at U of I, where the Docs that are very aggressive with the treatments. If you are seeing a local, look into Cancer Treatment Center's, they have huge success and are on the cutting edge. We unfortunately had my grandma going thru at the same time as my son. She stayed with her local, who I could tell, didn't know what he was doing (comparing them to the university docs) she didn't win, my son, however kicked the crap outa it. Keep your head up, she will need your strength. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


 
She was referred to a local but i came home and researched and told her I think umas would be the correct choice. I know they have three board certified oncologist on staff and are nationally recognized and active in research and new technologies and treatments. I told her I have more faith in their abilities to handle anything we may face. I also told her we likely until biopsy may face little and to keep that in mind. I just want the best care should it become necessary and feel the university can provide that for us. I am preparing for the worst and hoping for the best, its all I can do and its what I believe, I should do!


----------



## the Aerialist

treemandan said:


> In all seriousness, I make jokes and act crazy but don't really clown around on the job. I have fun but will never forget this isn't a circus... I was actually getting pissed we lost the time we did messing with that hive. Sure, it had to be done so I could finish... getting the job done to specification the easiest quickest and safest way...


 
I hate it when I have a whole crew being paid watching me deal with something they should take care of. I try to keep it light on the job but when a man (_usually me_) is in a tree it's as serious as a heart attack. I always shut down the chipper and saws during key times when I need clear communications. Safety is way more important than speed to me, even if it's from a few wasp stings.




treemandan said:


> Be careful AA. Think it all through before you committ. We all make fun on the internet but its a different story when push comes to shove. Me? I just make it look easy, its not. Hell, I think I am past the point of making it look easy and just complain about how hard it is these days.



I do try to be very careful. I am generally very deliberate in the tree at the expense of speed. Of course my age and infirmities don't help me much either in terms of trying to work at a production level pace required in most businesses.

~ the _Aerialist_


----------



## treemandan

*The Wages of War*

I watched Apocolypto last night, woke up with the flesh of my right eye swole shut and droopy, head feeling like an orange on a toothpick. 

But another day of battle is another day of battle win or lose.









It was raining well enough, we had cleaned the burned limb and scouted the area. The fire exstinguisher was done, being left with only one good one on the job the area was not re-fogged. We were running the saw a little more than we had to cutting the burnt limb, milling around and looking to see if they were up there.Nothing. I went up slowly until I got to the level I made the cut yesterday. I sat there and looked around. Nothing. Just as a clipped my lanyard in I got hit.

Hard. At least 3, maybe 4 in the head. I didn't wear my helmet thinking I would rather not have them get in under there and I didn't feel like getting all boiled up in the rain gear. I started beating them off me as I told Dale to fire up the backblower. It felt like they all were on me though I didn't see them. 

I took another mid-torso and another left wrist as I popped the lock on my ascender, wrapped my feet around the tail end of the rope and jumped. Wish I wore my pads cause I skinned up my shin a little on the way down where I was happily met by a 200 mph wind which ran block for my retreat.


----------



## treemandan

So I am going back with Tyvek suits and propane burners, We are gonna take the tree down!

















With the house being a direct target the risk is to great. The client and I had talked about it, they had one come up before. It was right next to the house. 


Here is the stump from it, behind the fence.














use ta be rat thar










wen thata way, thars the nasty bits of it sticking up like a dead whale behind the fence. Nobody wanted to mess with it to much so we beached it right there.


----------



## treemandan

That big oak falling happened last year when the place got hit by storm. Which it usually does this time of year. We did a lot last year and actually did more clean up from that this time.


We also knocked a few down for a garden and jess leff em this time.


----------



## treemandan

Another shot of the hornet oak. We were trying to balance the tree, the client likes the shade but the concerns are real. They mentioned they wanted me to remove it at a later date before we committed to pruning.







What was supposed to take an hour turned in a long and bloody war. I know I will feel my wounds forever, the shame of defeat is heavy, as heavy as my head will feel in the morning. We are storming those mother####ers on their sabbath.


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> I hate it when I have a whole crew being paid watching me deal with something they should take care of. I try to keep it light on the job but when a man (_usually me_) is in a tree it's as serious as a heart attack. I always shut down the chipper and saws during key times when I need clear communications. Safety is way more important than speed to me, even if it's from a few wasp stings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do try to be very careful. I am generally very deliberate in the tree at the expense of speed. Of course my age and infirmities don't help me much either in terms of trying to work at a production level pace required in most businesses.
> 
> ~ the _Aerialist_


 
Yeah I can see that. You do think but are uneducated in arboriculture and are leading uneducated people, leading them into this. 

The actual machines in this business are just some of the machines in this business. And we haven't even begun to talk about trees. There its not just know before you go but know before you blow.


----------



## treemandan

Busheler said:


> I pulled a load of Chinook out of my Bradley digital smokehouse and am enjoying same,while reading here and gawking hilarious pictures,as it'd take a Jerry Lewis Telethon to top the inherent humor.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I don't care who you are ( and I don't) but that is funny right there!



Yeah, we do this stuff to support each other. We need it. Why do you think all of us are here? You comming? What ya got?


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> She was referred to a local but i came home and researched and told her I think umas would be the correct choice. I know they have three board certified oncologist on staff and are nationally recognized and active in research and new technologies and treatments. I told her I have more faith in their abilities to handle anything we may face. I also told her we likely until biopsy may face little and to keep that in mind. I just want the best care should it become necessary and feel the university can provide that for us. I am preparing for the worst and hoping for the best, its all I can do and its what I believe, I should do!


 
Best of luck to you guys i really hope it all works out and it definetly can. Attitude is key dont let it beat you.


----------



## tree MDS

Busheler said:


> I'm no good at making easy stuff difficult,you gals heavily trump me there. Get a giggle outta the Tonka Toys too and the total lack of even a first clue in conjunction.
> 
> You'd have to put Jerry's Kids in a NASCAR event like the Daytona 500,to meld anything bordering commensurate in it's inherent colossal comedy.
> 
> Keep the pictures and "know how" coming,it is PRICELESS!



You just keep giggling then!

In between "giggles" (lol), maybe you can put up some pics of your work and equipment for our review? 

And if you're referring to the old guy on the lawnmower, we all know he's a homo and that thing is a joke...


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> You just keep giggling then!
> 
> In between "giggles" (lol), maybe you can put up some pics of your work and equipment for our review?
> 
> And if you're referring to the old guy on the lawnmower, we all know he's a homo and that thing is a joke...


 
Hew is this guy? i dont like him already. all we need is another know it all smart ass trying to come off as a big shot.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Hew is this guy? i dont like him already. all we need is another know it all smart ass trying to come off as a big shot.


 
I'm thinking troll from another site... or maybe vet reincarnated.. who really knows around here anymore?? 

Obviously looking for trouble though, should be interesting! opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

Busheler said:


> You gals are a riot!
> 
> Allow me to take you out into the Woods.
> 
> Link 1
> Link 2
> 
> 
> Pics of same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gals were sayin' what again?!!?



Man they got big trees where you're at.. nice husky too (although it does look awfully shiney)! 

Now get back to work you land loving poser boy!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice pics. Way to be a douche.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just noticed your work pics were from 7 years ago. Musta been the high point of your life or something. lol Looks like you're a faller. Nothing wrong with that, probably got some good info up your noggin. Try not to be such a d i c k.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice pics... albeit probably better suited in a logger forum somewhere, but nice.

This here is more of a residential tree service/tree climbers forum... I think there's a hunting and fishing/food forum you can beat your chest in somewhere around here too though...


----------



## Blakesmaster

You ever get those whittle twinkle toes off the ground? You in a man's forum now. Try putting your tree over a few slate roofs and see how quick you are to man up. 







Though I am diggin your pics. Too bad you an azz.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Busheler said:


> You gals are a riot!
> 
> Allow me to take you out into the Woods.
> 
> Link 1
> Link 2
> 
> 
> Pics of same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gals were sayin' what again?!!?



BUBBA Busheler,
Looks like you do good work out here in our wild west, but logging and tree service is like comparing apples to oranges...
I wish I could just FREE WILLY a tree and not worry about hitting roofs, crushing sprinkler systems, gardens, fence..ect. ect.

yes it takes skill to throw some big tree's, which I've done, but climbing and rigging branches and trunks down is a whole different animal, even in the wild west...lol...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Busheler said:


> You poor clueless boob,you'd no savvy riggin' a 150' spar tree to North Bend out of,nor anything associated with it. Get a real kick out of your hoping to contrive backyard Child's Play,as anything other than woman's work.
> 
> Sugar you ain't lived until you've road a Boman SkyCar on 1-1/2" swaged,that's over 5000'+ to the tailhold and crossing multiple extensions in the fray(pun intended). Nor riding a hook on a SkyCrane...if only for starters.
> 
> Points awared,for thinking the Backyard Rodeo is something!


 
Weeeellll, post 'em up then, Ms. Bush. You got climbin' pics? I'd love to see 'em. From where I stand you're a faller. Respectable trade, don't be so jealous.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Busheler said:


> I'm crying I'm laughing so hard!
> 
> You gals are truly "hardcore"!


 
Pounding wedges and a face cut can be learned in a few days, not really that big of a deal. Thanks for the photos and the clearcuts.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Busheler said:


> Honey,you've got yourself convinced that because you are all trussed up in the backyard,that you are somehow doing something? Impressive to me,that one can shift their brain into a gear so low!
> 
> Context:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Orygun Coast Range Old Growth patch. A Skagit BU-50 hoist sets atop gobbler's knob and anything merch that won't be coerced into an uphill lay,is sidestepped(begrudgingly),so it can be climbed/pulled to lead. I know,I know...you get great big beads of sweat on your brow in the backyard,next to the pool,but Land Owners were not hip on $50,000+ trees doing the belly flop,nor swan dive. It's cool that you are used to working in "cords" as a volumetric equation and rest assured,the notion IS "cute". But the game,tackle,tenacity,fortitude,physicality and fiscal rewards very much change,once you remove your apron(hint). I recommend Toots,that you at least TRY it,but be very very careful not to bite more than you can chew.
> 
> Anywhoo,there's over 3 million bd ft pictured(total volume),the landing and hoist yet to be daylit. You've not lived until you are on a rock face steeper than the back of God's head and gotta squirrel 150'+ to refrain an undue Siwash,so the 'bitty '50 has the leverage to do the job.
> 
> Great way to work,when all can see your work and you can bid in that context. Please hand me the audience and I'll thank you later,as will my Banker.



Still not seeing a climber there. Could be my eyes. Oh well. Tootles.


----------



## Metals406

Blakesmaster said:


> Weeeellll, post 'em up then, Ms. Bush. You got climbin' pics? I'd love to see 'em. From where I stand you're a faller. Respectable trade, don't be so jealous.


 
This guy got banned yesterday under another name, and now he's back. He's completely trolled up the Logging Forum, and now I see he has infected a good majority of the site.

He's a mental and physical midget.

Feel free to neg rep him on his way to banned camp for good.


----------



## lxt

Busheler said:


> You gals are a riot!
> 
> Allow me to take you out into the Woods.
> 
> Link 1
> Link 2
> 
> 
> Pics of same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gals were sayin' what again?!!?


 

I have pictures of my groundmen sitting on big logs too, is that a husky saw? nice choice..NOT!!!..............when I see you in a saddle riggin it down ole girl.....then maybe you`ll have something to talk about!!! 

you Loggers are funny...........or are ya a hook tender ole girl? walk into the woods...notch the tree & let it fall....ooo weeee, yeah thats hard!!! NOT!!!! impress us some more!!!!!!



LXT....................


----------



## mr. holden wood

Busheler said:


> Bless your Imagination!
> 
> You should have included reading ground,reading leans,reading wood,bucking for sort(s) and bidding jobs in your addled axiom.
> 
> That was great!


 This is a forum for arborists not cutters, most here don't really care to discuss timber harvesting. Plus the fact that you are blow hard dbag does not help the cause. Give me any tree in the pnw and I will fall it, one way or another.Would love to see you embarrass yourself on a tight quarter removal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like a fat goob posing with saws. Must feel really low and trying to amp up his ego. To bad he dont know what forum to bother. He must like guys because he refers to guys as girls, unless he is gay. 
Jeff :tongue2:


----------



## Metals406

Busheler said:


> Cyberhanky to you,if only because that Mascara running down your cheeks is unbecoming.
> 
> Your "perceptions" are assuredly remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping,that stupid hurts.


 
Really?? Now you've resorted to posting gay ####?

Now I have to take a saw file to my eyes. . . Please God in heaven, I hope you're banned again soon!!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Busheler said:


> This is apparently a Forum for Menstrual Women to claw greedily outta their closets and cling to their ineptitude(s) fervently,under the guise of having a "clue".
> 
> I'm quite a little bit better than I've cited,mainly because it cracks me up to sandbag.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 
I'm glad ya are having a bit of fun, you deserve it . The majority of N.W. cutters are out of work and hooked on meth. Why sandbag, we don't need any more blowhard dbags here. How bout you lay of the rambling nonsense and add something positive.


----------



## Busheler

mr. holden wood said:


> I'm glad ya are having a bit of fun, you deserve it . The majority of N.W. cutters are out of work and hooked on meth. Why sandbag, we don't need any more blowhard dbags here. How bout you lay of the rambling nonsense and add something positive.


 
Sweetie if I could PM you some IQ,I'd of already done it.

I don't ramble,but I'd concede that I'm not surprised that you cannot keep pace nor savvy the crux.

I'm all about results and it humors me that you aren't of the perceptors to discern same.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am gonna ignore this posing troll that takes pics near big trees and dont know what forum to troll in. Maybe Darin will catch on.
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist

:camera: 
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

A ranch of wise guy bovine gorging on Microsoft grass. 

This crap can't be the result of being too full of knowledge about trees.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Busheler said:


> Pardon my horning you up,but it'd be difficult to slight your taste in men.
> 
> I know what you are looking at in the sun too.



BUBBA Busheler,
Your not the prettiest girl in town, but when you graduate from logging and move "UP" to tree service
you might become a man..lol


----------



## mr. holden wood

Busheler said:


> Sweetie if I could PM you some IQ,I'd of already done it.
> 
> I don't ramble,but I'd concede that I'm not surprised that you cannot keep pace nor savvy the crux.
> 
> I'm all about results and it humors me that you aren't of the perceptors to discern same.


 I'm out, I've heard all I need to know bout you. My guess is you are just another out of work meth head cutter. You have all the time in the world to post rambling b.s and couldn't climb a tree to set a skyline. Please find another forum better suited for a guy like you.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Timber Beast said:


> FTA...I'd take him on. I bet you know more,seen more and done more.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes, this is true. On the other hand I am wise and disciplined. I never use my Californian powers of tree service against my fellow man kind. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

Timber Beast said:


> woodsman,take him on and out pretty him!
> 
> PLEASE!


 
Sounds to me like all you logging types been spending too much time "out", in the woods.. just sayin here..


----------



## the Aerialist

*Oh Man I love that great outdoors stuff ...*

Boy would I love a gig like that, just dropping big trees without a worry in the World about crushing expensive landscaping or cars. Where's the closest power lines? Just yell TIMBEEEER and let it fly!

But what up with the guy with no pants? You fellers must get strange on each other way out in the woods like that. Does that guy put his pants on when he gets back to civilization?


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Boy would I love a gig like that, just dropping big trees without a worry in the World about crushing expensive landscaping or cars. Where's the closest power lines? Just yell TIMBEEEER and let it fly!
> 
> But what up with the guy with no pants? You fellers must get strange on each other way out in the woods like that. Does that guy put his pants on when he gets back to civilization?


 
You just get back to tossing johnboy's cookies old man.. its what you best at!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Timber Beast said:


> holden,
> 
> I BET you are write. he looks broak to me and I'm shure you are doing beter!
> 
> He's a jirk!


 
Thanks busheler/timber beast now head back to the woods where you belong.


----------



## the Aerialist

*The Blind following the Blind ...*



treemandan said:


> Yeah I can see that. You do think but are uneducated in arboriculture and are leading uneducated people, leading them into this.
> 
> The actual machines in this business are just some of the machines in this business. And we haven't even begun to talk about trees. There its not just know before you go but know before you blow.



Yep, I'm just blundering along here the Dan. But see the thing is, I'm just so darn successful at doing it that I need to bring in some qualified help. If you're really interested in showing us how you do it PM me we can work something out. How far is Chester Co. PA? You're probably to far away to help out much.

Bring that Dingo with you, that's probably my next big ticket item. Looks like it could help out even if I kept it on the street next to the dump just for loading.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I can do what you do, can you do what I do?*



Tree Climber said:


> Interesting perception,to denote that someone handling $100,000 trees upon Billy Goat rocks,should ask what Grandma is doing in the back yard with her mower...as "confirmation" of their business accumen.
> 
> Like you've ever SEEN a 280' tall tree and had to arrange it's demise?



Out where you are working I'd just wrap it with detonation cord and blow it down. Why even use a saw? In my work the tree is always in the wrong spot and overhanging something expensive to break or rip down. You ever have to lift one of yours up before you cut it off?


----------



## the Aerialist

*OK, now your making me mad ...*



Tree Climber said:


> Dude I'm crying,if your Trump Card is an automated poop scoop,pulled along a trailer behind a pickup!



Don't you ever dare insult my tractor like that! Send that guy with no pants over here and this little old man will slap the snot out of him and have JB drive him to the ER.


----------



## lxt

WTF has happened to this site?

Im almost embarrassed to even post/reply............well, we have FTA :biggrin: then double A :jester: now a queer logger!!!

easy ole bush girl.........yer braggin might bind you up? perhaps a lil bran to get your brain outta yer arse! 



LXT...........


----------



## NCTREE

Holy #### Turd! Who left axman out of the box!


----------



## tree md

I've got to admit, it is the humor that brings me back around here as well.

Am I the only one who thinks the pantless wonder does indeed look like a physical midget (as has already been mentioned)... Would esplain the size of the wood his stubby ass is pine ridin on'...

Anywho, I swung big limbs yesterday, I swung big limbs today (around 14"), bombed some big chunks, tip tied a couple, then dropped a hundred + foot tree with 3' wood at breast height in a front yard today. Cut and leave for a contractor who is redoing the house after a tree from the storm took half of it out. I cut the spar up for him. Took two more smaller trees out as well. Dropped them. Gotta love the cut and leaves. Did it at a three way intersection, worked peek travel hours, hung my sign and put on a show for the nice people.... I bid three more jobs today from the exposure... Two more to look a tomorrow.


----------



## mattfr12

o man i hope he found that picture on the internet and didnt really take his pants off and take it. also hews taking the picture? this is some brokeback mountain stuff we got here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You know it's bad when you Rep FTA and AA! 
Darin must be on vacation or laughing his head off! :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> WTF has happened to this site?
> 
> Im almost embarrassed to even post/reply............well, we have FTA :biggrin: then double A :jester: now a queer logger!!!
> 
> easy ole bush girl.........yer braggin might bind you up? perhaps a lil bran to get your brain outta yer arse!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Why don't you ask scoutmaster AA, he's the root of all the hate around here lately IMO.. and quit yer whining too, it'll all wash out eventually! 

Beer to drink now. Later all..


----------



## tree md

Rave on cat####! 

You a funny boy... Really, this is about as hard as I've laughed an a few days... You're right, internet humor is unparalleled...


----------



## TreeAce

In the rather short time I have been coming to this site I must say it has really gone down hill. This WAS a great thread. Now its a joke. Seems to me that instead of feeding trolls many here could just ignore them and stick to talking tree service. Such a waste of talent and knowledge.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I only have about half a mile of it left ~ that's about a one second burn rate.*



Tree Climber said:


> Great time to cite your det cord "experience" and the clause in your contract on how "some $50,000 trees simply NEED blowed up",despite your never having a Contract that fiscal size and an incredibly gross misunderstanding of volumetric/fiscal equations.
> 
> Say a little "something" about electric and/or fuse caps,to frost the ruse copiously.



Hey bubba, don't blow my play with trying to get OD & MDS to use two feet of it for a fuse, they don't know you better set it off remotely. And what's wrong with using it to cut through the base of one of your big trees? You can trim the shattered end off.


----------



## mattfr12

Tree Climber said:


> Let's fuel some DREAMS.


 
did you steel some 4 year old boys dirtbike? then rode it out in the woods shot a deer and violated it, or is it violating you since hes tied so tite to your back and all? 

even if you did shoot that deer seriously a 50cc bike thats the best you could do?


----------



## jefflovstrom

We need a new thread that is password protected. A different place where we can go and not be invaded by trolls! Darin get's to say who get's in and that may mean more moderation. I am sick of these trolls!
Jeff 
It can be done, Butch does it.


----------



## mattfr12

Ya this is getting silly it went to far when the guy started taking nude pics. Ill never be the same


----------



## the Aerialist

*The Root of all the hate here lies within ...*



tree MDS said:


> Why don't you ask scoutmaster AA, he's the root of all the hate around here lately IMO...



No treeMDS, the hate got centered on me but it all comes from within. Just like the lame "homo" tag you try to put on me. All that's just a projection of your own inadequate personality and latent homosexuality.

This is FIGHT CLUB for tree men and it's hilarious how your collective low self esteem causes you to crank out hate at others when it is your own self loathing that you are projecting onto this site. Give in to your queer side and get a date with the pantless Forrester out in the woods somewhere. Think Deliverance, you two were meant for each other.

But this turn of events in this thread is going to be big in the screenplay I'll be submitting soon for syndication.


----------



## mattfr12

wish i would have known thier was gonna be free logger p 0rn here i coulda saved my 7.95 a month. DAMNIT!


----------



## Metals406

jefflovstrom said:


> We need a new thread that is password protected. A different place where we can go and not be invaded by trolls! Darin get's to say who get's in and that may mean more moderation. I am sick of these trolls!
> Jeff
> It can be done, Butch does it.


 
Naw, this "guy" just needs his ISP notified, and perm banned from the site.


----------



## mattfr12

Tree Climber said:


> Honey,
> 
> Enjoying your Michael Jackson take upon it all.
> 
> Rejoice.



Omg its like the hells angels but a kids version. AA stiener is faster than that crap he will probably race you for slips.


----------



## mattfr12

please someone ban him and he stole that picture from QVC the home shopping network i bought the same set of knives for 3 easy payments.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Toys for Tots ...*



mattfr12 said:


> Omg its like the hells angels but a kids version. AA stiener is faster than that crap he will probably race you for slips.



Race? Nah Matt, I'd just throw a chain around all those kid's bikes and drag them off through the woods. And what about all those tiny deer? They must not get enough to eat. Between your in-laws house and mine there are more monster deer than that guy has ever seen.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You call those knives?*



mattfr12 said:


> please someone ban him and he stole that picture from QVC the home shopping network i bought the same set of knives for 3 easy payments.



This is a knife:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Internet civility plan ...*



Long Butt said:


> ... DO indulge.


 
Here's the lead photo:






But check out the link:

I, Cringely » Blog Archive » The Cringely Internet Civility Plan - Cringely on technology


----------



## Zale

Tree Climber said:


> Nawwwwwwwwwwww...poor,poor(literally) Metals,needs her do-nothing vindications "satiated".
> 
> Big Timber makes her cry,Big Critters make her cry,Big Fish make her cry,Hot Wives make her cry,NICE Houses make her cry,Killer Crummies make her cry,Nice Boats make her cry,SWEET Rifle also make her cry.
> 
> Let's see how she fields Knife Collections?!!?(grin)


 
Isn't it sad when cousins marry?


----------



## Reg

dead-wooded a big old fir this morning and then a couple of small wrecks in the afternoon.

SRT'd the first 90 and then scrambled up the rest of the way. Made the mistake of not drinking enough, espcially with the chainsaw pants on....boy was I getting cramps late on in the day.


----------



## ropensaddle

Omg what happened loggers in totoos saying how much they like big wood. Noobs trying to pedal knives, stop the insanity:monkey:


----------



## treeman82

Looked at a job this morning that turned out to be a waste. Guy called me because he figured that I'd be cheaper than a local, because I'm from a different market. Turns out I was more expensive by almost a grand.

Trying to figure out what to do with these new boots. Got computer fitted at the local redwing store, 11 1/2 EE, usually wear a 12. Ordered these custom wescos (because you can't get stock insulated, and I MUST have insulated) Ordered a 12 E, but declined to do the paper measurement... afraid of spending even MORE money, plus an additional week for postage, and so forth and so on... well they got here monday after waiting 3 months, don't fit... far too big. Kind of mad at myself, frustrated, disappointed, and a slew of other emotions.


----------



## prentice110

What-in-the-hell did I miss here tonite?


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeAce said:


> In the rather short time I have been coming to this site I must say it has really gone down hill. This WAS a great thread. Now its a joke. Seems to me that instead of feeding trolls many here could just ignore them and stick to talking tree service. Such a waste of talent and knowledge.


 
You can thank Tree Vet for all this gay bs. Go back and read his vulgar posts, he brought these guys out of the wood work. To bad his love for men out weighed his love for arboriculture. A fitting end to his gay thread. Ta ta old man.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> dead-wooded a big old fir this morning and then a couple of small wrecks in the afternoon.
> 
> SRT'd the first 90 and then scrambled up the rest of the way. Made the mistake of not drinking enough, espcially with the chainsaw pants on....boy was I getting cramps late on in the day.


 
After a week or 2 you won't waste time shooting lines.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> After a week or 2 you won't waste time shooting lines.


 
After thirty years you will always shoot them


----------



## ropensaddle

Anyway i did not do much today but went out for an hour and ground 15 stumps made 300 so not a complete waist of a day. I got a call from a lady that wants me to top her tulip poplar and informed her that was not proper care and then explained a reduction would accomplish the same result without harm to the tree and told her to google ISA after explaining why its bad Poplars are not great yard trees but still I have no intention of mutilating her tulip tree. She was pretty impressed with me explaining removing the canopy will starve the tree, add to the drought stress already affecting our trees and set the stage for limbs failing in the future growth. I then explained the the energy transformation in photosynthesis is stored for times of stress and topping a mature tree predisposes it to disease,adds to stress and creates hollowing at the junction of regrowth that will create falling limbs and create another hazard.


----------



## ropensaddle

Now what I will likely find is that it has been topped already maybe for years in which case I will have to reinform her that is all that can be done in fall is pollard!


----------



## treemandan

Del_Corbin said:


> Why?
> 
> He's as good as most of the stuff in this thread.


 
I'll say! now where is that lady with the mustache and mini skirt? You see the legs on her? That's my kind of content!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> After thirty years you will always shoot them


 
Monday I had two big basswoods in a swampy area to top fro dropping, development had changed the hydrology enough to kill them, and they were dropping limbs into a richman's gardens. First one I looked at all the understory and thought a throwline would be too much of a problems and gaffed up it. Looking at the second tree I said FTS, this is way too much work ad rode the toy to the top.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Reg said:


> Made the mistake of not drinking enough, espcially with the chainsaw pants on....boy was I getting cramps late on in the day.



I still make that mistake way too often. The other day i stood up after packing ropes and the head-rush almost took me back down.


----------



## Reg

mr. holden wood said:


> After a week or 2 you won't waste time shooting lines.



you've lost me with that comment?


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Monday I had two big basswoods in a swampy area to top fro dropping, development had changed the hydrology enough to kill them, and they were dropping limbs into a richman's gardens. First one I looked at all the understory and thought a throwline would be too much of a problems and gaffed up it. Looking at the second tree I said FTS, this is way too much work ad rode the toy to the top.


 
I bought that sucker to use lol and I do any time its advantageous. It saves me in our tall pines and especially nice on pruning work. Im getting better with bigshot and getting the whole process down to a more productive outcome. The best thing is it keeps me fresh longer.


----------



## ropensaddle

Del_Corbin said:


> I love my Wraptor too but seldom use the Big Shot as I can hit 80ft. by hand toss. I was up and down a dozen pines one day last week and never could have done it without the Wraptor.


 
Yup and likely a dozen did not empty tank lol, so less the a few bucks, where as; bucket cost 45 smackers Got to go look at a lightning strike mature oak to see if saving it is possibility, I have some hope for the tree as its been a month and he said only the large limb in the middle died so maybe the damage was localized. He also has watered, I will probe roots to see if they appear healthy then take the damage out and schedule annual or bi annual visits afterward if roots show promise.


----------



## ropensaddle

Del_Corbin said:


> It didn't empty it that is likely because I topped it up.
> 
> The Wraptor uses so little fuel that I find myself emptying it back into the two stroke can so the fuel in it doens't get to old. I swear the Wraptor could haul a climber 300 ft. up on the fuel it takes a chainsaw to cut a single 20" diameter kerf. Sometimes on the pines I just climb off of the bottom of the Wraptor. I would do it more often but I don't like the beating the Wraptor can get when limb walking.


 
10 4 on that, I found it to be my most useful tool since buying my silky and I don't want it beat up. I love it and it will allow me to remain competitive longer what I want to do is get a few wraptor ropes so I can preset several trees so they are ready as I come down. I already preset the big snot but if you had a few ropes preset it would up the production. In any event, I am pleased with it and though there is a learning curve to take advantage of its usefulness I find myself using it more and more. I also like my gri gri it is a perfect second tip or lanyard that adjust with absolute ease.


----------



## flushcut

I want one! :msp_sad:


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> I want one! :msp_sad:


 
Its only money lol The cool factor sells work too like in neighborhoods on Saturdays people see you motoring up and start asking about you then the I got this tree statements

I believe I would part with my bucket long before my wraptor


----------



## tree MDS

flushcut said:


> I want one! :msp_sad:



Yeah, they're kinda like those reclining chairs the old people have, where they have the lift mechanism that raises them to thier feet (and walker)... kinda cool in theory, but you gotta ask yourself "do I REALLY want one of those"?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, they're kinda like those reclining chairs the old people have, where they have the lift mechanism that raises them to thier feet (and walker)... kinda cool in theory, but you gotta ask yourself "do I REALLY want one of those"?


 
Ask that question on the next sixty foot thrust,rope walk, rad or however your doing it then as your looking at six more to do, ask yourself if its worth it? Personally I could climb without it but not as long in our heat and tall trees.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ask that question on the next sixty foot thrust,rope walk, rad or however your doing it then as your looking at six more to do, ask yourself if its worth it? Personally I could climb without it but not as long in our heat and tall trees.


 
I know rope. Was just trying to hackle your feathers.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I know rope. Was just trying to hackle your feathers.


 
Lol you mean raise my hackles:monkey:


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> "do I REALLY want one of those"?


 Yes... yes i do, just like a GRCS. I think the GRCS will be first but who the hell knows it's only money. I need to get a little busier for that to happen.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> dead-wooded a big old fir this morning and then a couple of small wrecks in the afternoon.
> 
> SRT'd the first 90 and then scrambled up the rest of the way. Made the mistake of not drinking enough, espcially with the chainsaw pants on....boy was I getting cramps late on in the day.


 
YAY! REG TAGGED IN! I was just thinking of you as I was notching out 12 foot sections into the landscape beds thinking " what does that guy Reg set all those ropes for?":tongue2:











Great to hear from you in BC. You with your family up there? You've been up there awhile now right? How's ya livin? Rock on, hydrate or die.


----------



## treemandan

Del_Corbin said:


> I love my Wraptor too but seldom use the Big Shot as I can hit 80ft. by hand toss. I was up and down a dozen pines one day last week and never could have done it without the Wraptor.


 
You did? All that? No ####? You?


----------



## Reg

treemandan said:


> YAY! REG TAGGED IN! I was just thinking of you as I was notching out 12 foot sections into the landscape beds thinking " what does that guy Reg set all those ropes for?":tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear from you in BC. You with your family up there? You've been up there awhile now right? How's ya livin? Rock on, hydrate or die.



Thanks Danno, nice of you to ask. The move was never gonna be easy, or cheap, I'll spare you the details. We're actually making a little headway now, wife stayed with me after all, so perhaps we're getting over the worst.


----------



## prentice110

flushcut said:


> Yes... yes i do, just like a GRCS. I think the GRCS will be first but who the hell knows it's only money. I need to get a little busier for that to happen.


 
Get the wraptor first. I barely even use my GRCS. Its great when you do need it, but Im sure you would use the wraptor way more often.


----------



## flushcut

prentice110 said:


> Get the wraptor first. I barely even use my GRCS. Its great when you do need it, but Im sure you would use the wraptor way more often.


 
I will take that into consideration.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Slvrmple72 said:


> Beemandan



Yep, today I thought I was in Beemandan situation....

was up 34 feet in a liquid amber to take out one dead branch, when a bumble bee was buzzing around my melon,
swated at it and it went away...

rigged the dead branch down, climbed down then looked up to see quite a few big black bumbles buzzing around the area I just cut!!!

can you say "beemandan"


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> 10 4 on that, I found it to be my most useful tool since buying my silky and I don't want it beat up. I love it and it will allow me to remain competitive longer what I want to do is get a few wraptor ropes so I can preset several trees so they are ready as I come down. I already preset the big snot but if you had a few ropes preset it would up the production. In any event, I am pleased with it and though there is a learning curve to take advantage of its usefulness I find myself using it more and more. I also like my gri gri it is a perfect second tip or lanyard that adjust with absolute ease.


 
Rope you run husky saws right? which model is most comparable to a 361 i have only ever ran and owned stihl's but as you know they quite making the 361 and came out with the 362. so i go get the 362 and its just garbage we have 2 of them now and thier as shiny as a new penny no one will use them when climbing over the 361's and they are getting old. 362 is heavier and a pain in the nuts to start ive had them at the shop over 5 times stihl even put a new motor in the one and its still not a 361. it would run for 20 min and wouldnt start again. so except for 200t's i think im gonna try huskys. 

i got to the top of a 70 foot pine on a 100+ degree day pulled it up my rope then it wouldnt start talk about mad.]


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> Rope you run husky saws right? which model is most comparable to a 361 i have only ever ran and owned stihl's but as you know they quite making the 361 and came out with the 362. so i go get the 362 and its just garbage we have 2 of them now and thier as shiny as a new penny no one will use them when climbing over the 361's and they are getting old. 362 is heavier and a pain in the nuts to start ive had them at the shop over 5 times stihl even put a new motor in the one and its still not a 361. it would run for 20 min and wouldnt start again. so except for 200t's i think im gonna try huskys.
> 
> i got to the top of a 70 foot pine on a 100+ degree day pulled it up my rope then it wouldnt start talk about mad.]


 
I believe 365 xp or 362 xp is along those lines but a 346 xp would be a nice climber or bucket mid range saw. The thing is many of these newer models are crap with the new regulations. I would look for a good low mileage used saw maybe a 361 if you liked yours or a 346 ne prior to the newest stuff. Hopefully after they work the bugs out they will make them run better.


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> I believe 365 xp or 362 xp is along those lines but a 346 xp would be a nice climber or bucket mid range saw. The thing is many of these newer models are crap with the new regulations. I would look for a good low mileage used saw maybe a 361 if you liked yours or a 346 ne prior to the newest stuff. Hopefully after they work the bugs out they will make them run better.


 
A non EPA 346ne is the bomb!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Peaceful coexistence ~ we should all try it ...*



woodsman44 said:


> Yep, today I thought I was in Beemandan situation... up 34 feet in a liquid amber to take out one dead branch, when a bumble bee was buzzing around my melon... climbed down then looked up to see quite a few big black bumbles buzzing around the area I just cut!!!



I went back to the archives for this clip, a year ago in September ~ It's how I deal with wasp nests in the tree with me:

[video=youtube;eq2Yxcst5B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2Yxcst5B0[/video]

See fellers, I'm actually a kind and gentle soul. Of course I did get stung today on the leg, but live and let live is how I lead my life.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today I dropped the trunk of the big Oak ...*

Matt gave me a great idea about setting up a vertical zip line. Today I tried it on the big Oak's trunk, worked like a charm:

[video=youtube;UhdpUF2kdOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhdpUF2kdOU[/video]


----------



## Nailsbeats

flushcut said:


> A non EPA 346ne is the bomb!


 
Right on. Great little bucket saw to back up the 200t. I use mine with a 20" bar and .325 chain, rips nice stock.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Matt gave me a great idea about setting up a vertical zip line. Today I tried it on the big Oak's trunk, worked like a charm:
> 
> [video=youtube;UhdpUF2kdOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhdpUF2kdOU[/video]


 Why post a private video ?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Private is default ~ now it's public ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Why post a private video ?



It's a check box I have to uncheck to let you see it. Now you can.


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial_Arborist said:


> It's a check box I have to uncheck to let you see it. Now you can.


 
Lol no we can't but the myan calender end 12\26\ 2012 so time may be somewhat limited


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> It's a check box I have to uncheck to let you see it. Now you can.


 
Actually I can't but its OK ..... Theres a video of a guy hanging his laundry out that has all my attention now peace out sucka


----------



## Tree Pig

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Matt gave me a great idea about setting up a vertical zip line. Today I tried it on the big Oak's trunk, worked like a charm:
> 
> [video=youtube;UhdpUF2kdOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhdpUF2kdOU[/video]


 
looks to me like you spent a whole lot of time setting all that up for a stalk you could have just pulled over in a few different directions. Of course there could have been a ton of unseen reasons why you had to do what you did, but to me its not obvious.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You have to select the one I posted ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Lol no we can't but the myan calender end 12\26\ 2012 so time may be somewhat limited



Treeclimber101 has re-posted the locked version. Click on the one I posted to view it.


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> I went back to the archives for this clip, a year ago in September ~ It's how I deal with wasp nests in the tree with me:
> 
> [video=youtube;eq2Yxcst5B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2Yxcst5B0[/video]
> 
> See fellers, I'm actually a kind and gentle soul. Of course I did get stung today on the leg, but live and let live is how I lead my life.


 
It didn't even look like you did anything but climb up a ladder and come down. I dunno, I just would not leave something like that hanging around to go off on some kids or some one those bees could really hurt.
I guess not everybody plays live and let live, the bees don't, they got you huh? 

The ones in my oak are still there and are building another nest as we speak right over the clients patio in the limb right above their old one.


----------



## deevo

ropensaddle said:


> I believe 365 xp or 362 xp is along those lines but a 346 xp would be a nice climber or bucket mid range saw. The thing is many of these newer models are crap with the new regulations. I would look for a good low mileage used saw maybe a 361 if you liked yours or a 346 ne prior to the newest stuff. Hopefully after they work the bugs out they will make them run better.


 
Yep, 365 is a strong runner for sure, lots of power!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Can't drop it in the landscaping ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> looks to me like you spent a whole lot of time setting all that up for a stalk you could have just pulled over in a few different directions. Of course there could have been a ton of unseen reasons why you had to do what you did, but to me its not obvious.



If you follow the panning from the start you can see some of the landscaping that I must avoid.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I can't but its OK ..... Theres a video of a guy hanging his laundry out that has all my attention now peace out sucka


 
What's he putting on the line now? Socks?


----------



## treemandan

Vid still says private. I hope you can clear this up.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Some trivial trimming cut out ...*

[video=youtube;eq2Yxcst5B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2Yxcst5B0[/video]



treemandan said:


> It didn't even look like you did anything but climb up a ladder and come down...



Well I just wanted to show the wasp nest, the trimming I did was trivial stuff in the gutters. I figured you have all seen plenty of that, so in the interest of brevity I cut it out.


----------



## ropensaddle

I picked up a new piece of tree equipment, I got to install a loader but I think it will help me in the small jobs its in my signature what do yall think?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I picked up a new piece of tree equipment, I got to install a loader but I think it will help me in the small jobs its in my signature what do yall think?


 
No you didn't !?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Hardly a Harley ...*



ropensaddle said:


> I picked up a new piece of tree equipment, I got to install a loader but I think it will help me in the small jobs its in my signature what do yall think?


 

Won't the rake on those forks increase the turning radius?


----------



## Nailsbeats

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Won't the rake on those forks increase the turning radius?


 
Yeah, but a good operator can spin that thing right around on the front wheel aerating the lawn in the process.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah, but a good operator can spin that thing right around on the front wheel aerating the lawn in the process.


 
I'm thinking a lightweight bucket I can ride a wheelie to load the chunks:monkey:


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> I'm thinking a lightweight bucket I can ride a wheelie to load the chunks:monkey:


 
Oh that would just kick ass.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*some of you will be proud of me!*

I stole a job from our biggest hacker! Was working at a job when the neighbor comes out. Ask me to look at this small locust to prune. I tell him 750. He tells me that he signed already with another but has a bad feeling. I ask who..."Oh-that guy" He tells me he quoted 400. I tell him that there is a big difference between the us and that I would be even more, but since I am right here I will do it for the 750. He debates for a minute, then ask, so your an Arborist right, I show him my credentials, he says right it up! So glad I did it, that guy is gonna be pissed! Hope he shows while I am there! The guy that I stole it from has a huge yellow page add "Tree Topping" real big, across the top. HAHAHA, got em!

Plus, I signed a big city job, almost 100 trees, all 12" dia or under, all in straight line rows. Used to be a city tree farm, but it was let go to long, now they are to big to and ugly to do anything with. Will be able to run a clinic on notches with my guys. Should be a riot, as we will be able to pull right up to everything and let them go right into the chipper.

THEN! Signed another decent job, but the guy wants a mechanics lien waiver, anybody ever had to do that? I dealt with it, with my brother on new homes, but never a existing older home!


----------



## tree md

I would be a little leery if the guy is asking for a lien waiver. I'd tell him sure I'll sign one, just as soon as you pay me for the job...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I would be a little leery if the guy is asking for a lien waiver. I'd tell him sure I'll sign one, just as soon as you pay me for the job...


 
LOL yup, something sounds real bassy there, sounds like he is not going to pay and don't want a lien recorded on his home


----------



## ozzy42

tree md said:


> I would be a little leery if the guy is asking for a lien waiver. I'd tell him sure I'll sign one, just as soon as you pay me for the job...


 
YEP, sounds fishy


----------



## flushcut

Removed: 2 dead elms 2 spruce, pruned: 1 mulberry 8 boxelder 1 white pine and 1 locust. OH DEAR GOD I AM SPENT!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not enough time or space,
I am gonna pass out;
Nite!
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85

Ground a few big stumps and did some clearance trimming from a house. The stump pictured here was 4' wide and about 6' tall to begin with and had several 20' shoots sprouting out. Had to climb those secondary sprouts because they were going through telephone and cable wires- a little scary due to weak attachment!

The alpine magnum took a little getting used to at first but now I love it. I sharpen the teeth right on the machine with an angle grinder and diamond blade. Takes about 3 minutes and we are good to go. In my opinion, it outperforms a vermeer 252. 

View attachment 194050


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> Ground a few big stumps and did some clearance trimming from a house. The stump pictured here was 4' wide and about 6' tall to begin with and had several 20' shoots sprouting out. Had to climb those secondary sprouts because they were going through telephone and cable wires- a little scary due to weak attachment!
> 
> The alpine magnum took a little getting used to at first but now I love it. I sharpen the teeth right on the machine with an angle grinder and diamond blade. Takes about 3 minutes and we are good to go. In my opinion, it outperforms a vermeer 252.
> 
> View attachment 194050


 
Thats a lot of grinding on that stump. What kind of tree was it? I was skidding a 200lb log down over a house and it caught my monkey line on the way down. I was suspended in space, upside down between the log on one side and the tree with my safety and monkey line holding me. Kind of embarrassing, just hurt my ego a little. Take care Mike. Beastmaster


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent a good amount of time the past few weeks researching the appropriate methods of hoisting a climber by crane. Even found an OSHA reg that allows a hoisting if in an approved boatswains chair. Even though it doesn't apply to us, still valuable to know. This morning I got together the best practices guide, the ANSI standard, my cert from the crane course I took, as well as a TCI mag and a few other pieces of literature regarding the hoisting a climber issue. I also wrote up a pre job plan that includes lifting me into cutting and/or rigging positions as the safest and most suitable means to accomplish the work. Last week I purchased a new shackle as well as friction saver and put some pressure on my NY op to allow it. He said he'll make the final decision today. I hope with all the work and research I have done I can convince him to make the right call. Regardless, it's been an educational experience and I'm happy for the knowledge, hopefully I won't be shopping for a new NY op anytime soon. I'll get a few pics of the job and post them later.


----------



## Blakesmaster

*on another note...*

I became an uncle yesterday! My bro and his wife had their first kid around 4:00pm. Can't wait to be a bad influence on this lil bugger!


----------



## flushcut

beastmaster said:


> Thats a lot of grinding on that stump. What kind of tree was it? I was skidding a 200lb log down over a house and it caught my monkey line on the way down. I was suspended in space, upside down between the log on one side and the tree with my safety and monkey line holding me. Kind of embarrassing, just hurt my ego a little. Take care Mike. Beastmaster


 
Careful man you can get squished that way. Stay safe!


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> I would be a little leery if the guy is asking for a lien waiver. I'd tell him sure I'll sign one, just as soon as you pay me for the job...


 

I told him that I will give a receipt when I am done, when the check clears and he still needs or wants one, I will be happy too!
He was cool with that.

Yesterday, I was setting my line, used my big shot, after a couple dry runs to knock the junk outa the way, I shoot it up and it goes perfectly, loops around and keeps its own momentum to come back down they same path, couldn't have asked for a better shot, tie in my line, get it over the crotch, everything is great, THEN THE DAMN SPEED LINE BREAKS, I was so mad! Guess I better get a new one!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> I became an uncle yesterday! My bro and his wife had their first kid around 4:00pm. Can't wait to be a bad influence on this lil bugger!


 

Make sure ya buy him a bunch of those really loud firetrucks, that have all the buttons to make the lights and sirens go off!
Cant wait to send some home with my kids, when I become a grandpa, payback is gunna be awesome!


----------



## mikewhite85

beastmaster said:


> Thats a lot of grinding on that stump. What kind of tree was it? I was skidding a 200lb log down over a house and it caught my monkey line on the way down. I was suspended in space, upside down between the log on one side and the tree with my safety and monkey line holding me. Kind of embarrassing, just hurt my ego a little. Take care Mike. Beastmaster


 
It was ash. It was probably cut about 10 years ago so it had some rot so it went reasonably quick. The actual grinding probably took less than an hour. Removing the secondary growth and dicing up the trunk with my 3120 took a bit longer. Not as bad as that oak we did though.

Glad you are ok after that scare. Hope you are keeping busy over there in Crestline... When we went to Lake Arrowhead last weekend I was amazed by the size of the trees. It seems that you probably have to own a crane and a log truck to do work out there since there are so many obstacles and big wood. That would minimize the competition though so I assume your boss makes out pretty well.

P.S. I have your fishing line...

And I figured out how to climb SRT with that kit I got- you use the foot ascender on one foot and the foot strap attached to the hand ascender on the other foot. Then you put a prussic above the hand ascender. I still don't know what that little 1' blue sling was for. Anyways, I climbed a big deodar with it the other day and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> I became an uncle yesterday! My bro and his wife had their first kid around 4:00pm. Can't wait to be a bad influence on this lil bugger!



You get him fitted for a harness yet?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Congratulations on the new addition ...*



Blakesmaster said:


> I became an uncle yesterday! My bro an his wife had their first kid around 4:00pm. Can't wait to be a bad influence on this lil bugger!]


 
Enjoy them while they a young. I can remember JohnBoy when he was not much older than that. I just wish I could have been more involved in his and his brothers upbringing. Might have been able to keep him out of jail.

I'm getting him and his brother squared away now though, don't wait until he gets into trouble later in life, be a role model now.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Did the stolen job today! Was working along, mainly handsaw stuff, zapped this one little bitty guy, flung it away, got caught into another little guy, who flung it back at me! nailed me right in the nose. Brushed it off, went back to work, then I felt sweat running down my face after I had just wiped it off with the hankie, wiped again with the backside of a new atlas ugly glove, and it was all blood. Then looked down at my shirt and seen I had been leaking for a while and didn't know it! Stupid little twig, laid me open pretty good, not stitchable, but close!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I became an uncle yesterday! My bro and his wife had their first kid around 4:00pm. Can't wait to be a bad influence on this lil bugger!



You gonna be changing diapers on one of them yourself pretty soon bro! Hahaha. Good luck with that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> You gonna be changing diapers on one of them yourself pretty soon bro! Hahaha. Good luck with that.


 
God am I glad I am done with all that garbage!

Can we say phototropic! View attachment 194100


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> You gonna be changing diapers on one of them yourself pretty soon bro! Hahaha. Good luck with that.


 
Yeah, I was pretty convinced Laura was on the same page as me with that, but she went ####in' NUTS over this kid. Like, more excited than my mom ( this is her first grandkid ) kinda nuts. I hope you're wrong, bud, but I kinda doubt it. lol

So I lied about the job. Was too into it to pause for pics. Sorry guys. But I did get to ride! CO took one look at that stack of paperwork I brought with me and said that he trusts my research, hook on up. High profile job too. One and a half loads of chips. 3 loads of wood. Done by 12:30. Fun day.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, I was pretty convinced Laura was on the same page as me with that, but she went ####in' NUTS over this kid. Like, more excited than my mom ( this is her first grandkid ) kinda nuts. I hope you're wrong, bud, but I kinda doubt it. lol
> 
> So I lied about the job. Was too into it to pause for pics. Sorry guys. But I did get to ride! CO took one look at that stack of paperwork I brought with me and said that he trusts my research, hook on up. High profile job too. One and a half loads of chips. 3 loads of wood. Done by 12:30. Fun day.



Yeah, that kid just added fuel to the fire. You all done for now! Besides, you didn't really laura was marrying you just because she didn't like her last name, did ya? lol.

Good deal with the crane op.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Besides, you didn't really laura was marrying you just because she didn't like her last name, did ya? lol.


 

hmm. kinda thought it was my charming personality and healthy lifestyle that won her over. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> hmm. kinda thought it was my charming personality and healthy lifestyle that won her over. lol



Seems that simple now, doesn't it? In reality, you might as well stock up on paint rollers and start saving for the kid's college funds now... get a jump on things!


----------



## ozzy42

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You get him fitted for a harness yet?


 
Got to make em drag brush first.



Good lookin boy Uncle BM
Neices and nephews are cool.Kind of like practice for beeing a Grandpa.You can spoil them and be more like a buddy ,then when they act up ,send em home.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## prentice110

Blakesmaster said:


> High profile job too. One and a half loads of chips. 3 loads of wood. Done by 12:30. Fun day.


 
My favorite kinda jobber. Im beat. Gotta call few weeks back. Major University opened a retreat and ecological training campus. 100+ acres of forest and their building all sorts of zip lines and climbing walls and weird ####. It all started with them wanting 200 yards of chips for the trails in the woods. Then it turned into 550 yards of chips. Then it turned into, our tree guy sux, (mexis with a 1 ton, doesnt even have a built up box) can you do this this and this? Sure, heres the price. Started today, third job, shoulda been a quickie on to the next one. Supervisor watched us and says, Jesus that was fast! That woulda taking that other co a day! Were like, are you serious? He adds some storm damage and this and that. Anywho, were are on our way to signing a contract for a month of winter trimming, and several big removals. They got hit with Oak wilt, the other co told em they didnt know why the trees were dying. Go figure. Oh I did a bunch of other stuff, but it bored me so I'll spare you. Chris, I see you lurking! Get up here and take pics of my new truck and post em cuz Im too lazy.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You get him fitted for a harness yet?


 
Now no one would actually use that would they?:msp_unsure:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Spent a good amount of time the past few weeks researching the appropriate methods of hoisting a climber by crane. Even found an OSHA reg that allows a hoisting if in an approved boatswains chair. Even though it doesn't apply to us, still valuable to know. This morning I got together the best practices guide, the ANSI standard, my cert from the crane course I took, as well as a TCI mag and a few other pieces of literature regarding the hoisting a climber issue. I also wrote up a pre job plan that includes lifting me into cutting and/or rigging positions as the safest and most suitable means to accomplish the work. Last week I purchased a new shackle as well as friction saver and put some pressure on my NY op to allow it. He said he'll make the final decision today. I hope with all the work and research I have done I can convince him to make the right call. Regardless, it's been an educational experience and I'm happy for the knowledge, hopefully I won't be shopping for a new NY op anytime soon. I'll get a few pics of the job and post them later.


 
Yeah, it will be good to get that taken care of.


----------



## treemandan

mikewhite85 said:


> Ground a few big stumps and did some clearance trimming from a house. The stump pictured here was 4' wide and about 6' tall to begin with and had several 20' shoots sprouting out. Had to climb those secondary sprouts because they were going through telephone and cable wires- a little scary due to weak attachment!
> 
> The alpine magnum took a little getting used to at first but now I love it. I sharpen the teeth right on the machine with an angle grinder and diamond blade. Takes about 3 minutes and we are good to go. In my opinion, it outperforms a vermeer 252.
> 
> View attachment 194050


 
Outperforms a grinder? I don't see it. How long did you have yer saw red lined? I would have not liked to grind all the stumps I ground today with that. Jeez, one area we tore up was big enough to land a jet on, then there was the rocks. I was using a RG50, I think a 252 is smaller. You can knock out pretty big stumps quick with an RG50.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I like it ...*

Mike Said:


> "_The alpine magnum took a little getting used to at first but now I love it. I sharpen the teeth right on the machine with an angle grinder and diamond blade. Takes about 3 minutes and we are good to go. In my opinion, it outperforms a vermeer 252."_



That thing look smaller than the one on my tractor, but I can see it's usefulness. I have a couple of 084's that I could use for the powerhead. I'm gonna look into it. Got any photos or videos of it in action?

~ the _Aerialist_


----------



## ropensaddle

Pieced a large dead Magnolia in between and surrounded by powerlines nothin unusual just a little sparky if not careful! Neighbor wants two big gums down and a big post oak trimmed over roof. I told him it would be great winter work and situated it for around dec or late november! I just don't have the time now as already backed up. Got three more jobs this week


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Mike Said:
> 
> That thing look smaller than the one on my tractor, but I can see it's usefulness. I have a couple of 084's that I could use for the powerhead. I'm gonna look into it. Got any photos or videos of it in action?
> 
> ~ the _Aerialist_


 
Google it!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## prentice110

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Mike Said:
> 
> That thing look smaller than the one on my tractor, but I can see it's usefulness. I have a couple of 084's that I could use for the powerhead. I'm gonna look into it. Got any photos or videos of it in action?
> 
> ~ the _Aerialist_


 
Hows your shoulder? Rotator cuff surgery? Run that thing for a while. Not to mention the sound will drive you insane. Be a good way to rid the Earth of some 084's. Never seen one of those old slow junkers keep up wit mah 394XP. The XP means my P is eXtra ........., yup. Been drinkin......I think its funny.......:msp_sneaky::jester::taped:.....you guys are either a riot, or no fun, just depends on the day.....??????!!!!!!??:spam:


----------



## treeman82

Went to do some vista pruning at a guy's house in the middle of no-where. Right after lunch guy calls me up and pretty much told me "you're fired, get off my land." I just said "thank you, I'll send the bill for the time we've spent so far." I told my guy with a big grin, to pack up, we're done. I was so happy.


----------



## beastmaster

I work in a bucket today. First time in years. I must be getting old because I really liked it. I took out 5 trees that would of taken all day to climb, in about an hour and a half. Took all day to clean up. I worked in Pitmens and skywalkers in the past. This Skyco, on top of a chipper truck was the kind.(wish it was longer, 40ft) first time using a telescoping boom, pretty handy in tight spaces. One Oak went up 30ft. then went horizontal for another 40ft. Would of been a pain to climb. It was over a lot of wires and on a hillside. I love that boom. Beastmaster


----------



## prentice110

treeman82 said:


> Went to do some vista pruning at a guy's house in the middle of no-where. Right after lunch guy calls me up and pretty much told me "you're fired, get off my land." I just said "thank you, I'll send the bill for the time we've spent so far." I told my guy with a big grin, to pack up, we're done. I was so happy.


 You gotta love that 'rite of refusal' thing. I take it the guy was a douche off the bat?


beastmaster said:


> I work in a bucket today. First time in years. I must be getting old because I really liked it. I took out 5 trees that would of taken all day to climb, in about an hour and a half. Took all day to clean up. I worked in Pitmens and skywalkers in the past. This Skyco, on top of a chipper truck was the kind.(wish it was longer, 40ft) first time using a telescoping boom, pretty handy in tight spaces. One Oak went up 30ft. then went horizontal for another 40ft. Would of been a pain to climb. It was over a lot of wires and on a hillside. I love that boom. Beastmaster


 
Do you mean Skyworker? 1044? 1045? Alpine? Aluminun or steel elbow? If you were in one of those, its been more than a few since you rode the sky.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> Spent a good amount of time the past few weeks researching the appropriate methods of hoisting a climber by crane. Even found an OSHA reg that allows a hoisting if in an approved boatswains chair. Even though it doesn't apply to us, still valuable to know. This morning I got together the best practices guide, the ANSI standard, my cert from the crane course I took, as well as a TCI mag and a few other pieces of literature regarding the hoisting a climber issue. I also wrote up a pre job plan that includes lifting me into cutting and/or rigging positions as the safest and most suitable means to accomplish the work. Last week I purchased a new shackle as well as friction saver and put some pressure on my NY op to allow it. He said he'll make the final decision today. I hope with all the work and research I have done I can convince him to make the right call. Regardless, it's been an educational experience and I'm happy for the knowledge, hopefully I won't be shopping for a new NY op anytime soon. I'll get a few pics of the job and post them later.


 
Good luck, often reasoning with rental opps can be frustrating. I personally wouldn't be using a friction saver off a crane, much better ways to attach to the crane.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We can ride the ball here and there is only one way to tie in.
Jeff


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> We can ride the ball here and there is only one way to tie in.
> Jeff


 
Your talking about CA? How do you tie in? Does CA have their own regulatory agency which has authority over our industry?


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Went to do some vista pruning at a guy's house in the middle of no-where. Right after lunch guy calls me up and pretty much told me "you're fired, get off my land." I just said "thank you, I'll send the bill for the time we've spent so far." I told my guy with a big grin, to pack up, we're done. I was so happy.


 
GIT OFF MAH LAN! :msp_tongue: What did you do for that?:msp_unsure:


----------



## jefflovstrom

MarquisTree said:


> Your talking about CA? How do you tie in? Does CA have their own regulatory agency which has authority over our industry?


 
You tie in above the ball and your flip-line thru the hook. Approved in 2003.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> You tie in above the ball and your flip-line thru the hook. Approved in 2003.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
You didn't answer my questions


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> You didn't answer my questions



He loves to make those confusing posts that just keep you guessing. In Pa anytime someone gets killed or what not OSHA makes a report and if it was something not compliant with standards you get fined or worse. Guy got cooked by the powerlines a year or 2 ago and the owners fines were over 400k i think. The fine amount was posted publicly.

As far as riding a crane ball it is not compliant to tie into the hook itself another attachment point must be used or man basket.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> You didn't answer my questions



I like the way you guys do it personally. Just got a chance to climb off the same setup recently myself. The only way that could be improved on (IMO) is if the link was specifically designed to tie into, maybe a larger bend radius for the rope to run through, so there would be less friction.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> He loves to make those confusing posts that just keep you guessing. In Pa anytime someone gets killed or what not OSHA makes a report and if it was something not compliant with standards you get fined or worse. Guy got cooked by the powerlines a year or 2 ago and the owners fines were over 400k i think. The fine amount was posted publicly.
> 
> As far as riding a crane ball it is not compliant to tie into the hook itself another attachment point must be used or man basket.


 
Why is it confusing? We have OSHA in California. Because of the Bark Beetle Project for Cal-Edison, riding the ball was approved. 2003. What is confusing?
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

I use a steel caribiner above the ball with a strap then a caribiner on the end of that(I bet a revolver would be good) and run my climbing line though it, and then hook my safety through the hook. Safe and OSHA approved. (plus fun as hell) Beastmaster


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> Good luck, often reasoning with rental opps can be frustrating. I personally wouldn't be using a friction saver off a crane, much better ways to attach to the crane.


 

After working with him for a year and a half I finally convinced him to let me ride. I really like the way you guys have your setup above the ball for the climber but I'm not going to try and convince a rental op to take the ball off and put a ring above. Maybe just use 2 shackles instead? Any thoughts? 

Also, ran into another situation you or OD could shed some light onto Friday. Probably not something you guys deal with everyday but I'm sure you've done it before or at least can offer some insight. We were picking the butt logs and I wanted to pick them as off center as possible so the crane could aid us in getting them into our chip boxes with full tops because I don't have a loader large enough to pick them. But with an off balance log and our mini we were able to shove them in length-wise. 

We were in 36+ inch wood at this point. All I did was set one choker from the tree and that made the log tilt enough that putting it in the trucks was a fairly simple task for the crane and mini. However, making my cut was a beeotch. First one I cut the pinch side first ( about 6 inches in ) then walked the saw around to the "lift" side and tried to finish the cut, ended up pinched. Second one I tried just chasing the cut clean through from the lift side to the pinch, staying on the throttle hoping I could get through before I jammed up...spun the chain off. Third one I did similar to the second but used wedges to keep the kerf open. That seemed to work ok but I'd rather not carry wedges in the tree if there's an easier way. Any thoughts on that? 

Hope you understood what I was trying to get across.


----------



## dbl612

*crane ops*



Blakesmaster said:


> After working with him for a year and a half I finally convinced him to let me ride. I really like the way you guys have your setup above the ball for the climber but I'm not going to try and convince a rental op to take the ball off and put a ring above. Maybe just use 2 shackles instead? Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, ran into another situation you or OD could shed some light onto Friday. Probably not something you guys deal with everyday but I'm sure you've done it before or at least can offer some insight. We were picking the butt logs and I wanted to pick them as off center as possible so the crane could aid us in getting them into our chip boxes with full tops because I don't have a loader large enough to pick them. But with an off balance log and our mini we were able to shove them in length-wise.
> 
> We were in 36+ inch wood at this point. All I did was set one choker from the tree and that made the log tilt enough that putting it in the trucks was a fairly simple task for the crane and mini. However, making my cut was a beeotch. First one I cut the pinch side first ( about 6 inches in ) then walked the saw around to the "lift" side and tried to finish the cut, ended up pinched. Second one I tried just chasing the cut clean through from the lift side to the pinch, staying on the throttle hoping I could get through before I jammed up...spun the chain off. Third one I did similar to the second but used wedges to keep the kerf open. That seemed to work ok but I'd rather not carry wedges in the tree if there's an easier way. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Hope you understood what I was trying to get across.


 the interaction beween the crane op and the climber has a everything to do with what gets done. theres a lot of gray area involved and until both op and climber are comfortable with each other, neither completely trusts each other. the first contact for both parties can be tenuous at best.


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> After working with him for a year and a half I finally convinced him to let me ride. I really like the way you guys have your setup above the ball for the climber but I'm not going to try and convince a rental op to take the ball off and put a ring above. Maybe just use 2 shackles instead? Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, ran into another situation you or OD could shed some light onto Friday. Probably not something you guys deal with everyday but I'm sure you've done it before or at least can offer some insight. We were picking the butt logs and I wanted to pick them as off center as possible so the crane could aid us in getting them into our chip boxes with full tops because I don't have a loader large enough to pick them. But with an off balance log and our mini we were able to shove them in length-wise.
> 
> We were in 36+ inch wood at this point. All I did was set one choker from the tree and that made the log tilt enough that putting it in the trucks was a fairly simple task for the crane and mini. However, making my cut was a beeotch. First one I cut the pinch side first ( about 6 inches in ) then walked the saw around to the "lift" side and tried to finish the cut, ended up pinched. Second one I tried just chasing the cut clean through from the lift side to the pinch, staying on the throttle hoping I could get through before I jammed up...spun the chain off. Third one I did similar to the second but used wedges to keep the kerf open. That seemed to work ok but I'd rather not carry wedges in the tree if there's an easier way. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Hope you understood what I was trying to get across.


 
I have gotten some funny looks when i have told rental opps to take off the ball, I have also used a set up like ours just in reverse where the shackle is large enough to fit over the becket and climb off the masterlink. I know most of you think i am nuts for not liking "norms" method of using a friction saver, but after working with cranes almost every day for the past 12 years including a few months working for a crane company doing mostly construction work i feel a friction saver has no place anywhere near any part of the crane. Be careful with the term "OSHA approved" people use it way too loosely in the internet world. I am not saying that the way you are doing it isnt ok, I just havent seen any document from "OSHA" that describes what you are doing, I also havent seen anything outlining the way we do it either. I have asked on one of the other sites if anyone has such documentation, but got nothing. I dont want to start another 50 page rant on how to attach to a crane, but i want to know if Jeff (or anyone else) has something that outlines how to attach from OSHA, not from ANSI we have all seen that standard. I have looked online but havent found it yet.

As far as you having a tough time with your butt cuts. Do you know how much tension the opp had on the butt while you were cutting? If you are going to sling a butt cut so that it is more balanced then butt heavy as you described the crane would have to have much less pretension on the pick while you were making your cut then if it was slung very butt heavy. 50% or less of the weight of the butt will make it come off nicely and if you cut it as you described in your first attempt you shouldnt have pinching issues


----------



## treeman82

treemandan said:


> GIT OFF MAH LAN! :msp_tongue: What did you do for that?:msp_unsure:


 
Basically he felt that he shouldn't be last on the list.

Here's what he had going against him, which did make him last on the list.

He didn't want to pay for entire days, wanted to pay hourly.
Lived a ways away from the bulk of my clients through some really nasty roads.
PITA to schedule... informed that I would only go there if I had other work in the area, so that I could make it a 15 min commute rather than 1/2 hr. So he was dependant on my having other work in the area.
He's a word I won't use on here, and his wife is even worse.

All that should make him #1? I think not.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Lol, Blakes. You dont take the ball off. 
Jeff :msp_biggrin


----------



## no tree to big

prentice110 said:


> My favorite kinda jobber. Im beat. Gotta call few weeks back. Major University opened a retreat and ecological training campus. 100+ acres of forest and their building all sorts of zip lines and climbing walls and weird ####. It all started with them wanting 200 yards of chips for the trails in the woods. Then it turned into 550 yards of chips. Then it turned into, our tree guy sux, (mexis with a 1 ton, doesnt even have a built up box) can you do this this and this? Sure, heres the price. Started today, third job, shoulda been a quickie on to the next one. Supervisor watched us and says, Jesus that was fast! That woulda taking that other co a day! Were like, are you serious? He adds some storm damage and this and that. Anywho, were are on our way to signing a contract for a month of winter trimming, and several big removals. They got hit with Oak wilt, the other co told em they didnt know why the trees were dying. Go figure. Oh I did a bunch of other stuff, but it bored me so I'll spare you. Chris, I see you lurking! Get up here and take pics of my new truck and post em cuz Im too lazy.


 

sounds like you gonna be busy this winter, what university? open to the public or just students?
and I'm not lurking 24/7 like it may seem my computer is supposed to go to sleep after like 40 mins of non use, I leave all the common webpages open, but it hasn't slept in a week I need to find the virus or hidden program thats keeping it active  

long drive to take pics...... but my camaro could use a nice little workout dont know if the 8mpg is worth it though we will see


----------



## dbl612

*osha vs manriding*



MarquisTree said:


> I have gotten some funny looks when i have told rental opps to take off the ball, I have also used a set up like ours just in reverse where the shackle is large enough to fit over the becket and climb off the masterlink. I know most of you think i am nuts for not liking "norms" method of using a friction saver, but after working with cranes almost every day for the past 12 years including a few months working for a crane company doing mostly construction work i feel a friction saver has no place anywhere near any part of the crane. Be careful with the term "OSHA approved" people use it way too loosely in the internet world. I am not saying that the way you are doing it isnt ok, I just havent seen any document from "OSHA" that describes what you are doing, I also havent seen anything outlining the way we do it either. I have asked on one of the other sites if anyone has such documentation, but got nothing. I dont want to start another 50 page rant on how to attach to a crane, but i want to know if Jeff (or anyone else) has something that outlines how to attach from OSHA, not from ANSI we have all seen that standard. I have looked online but havent found it yet.
> 
> As far as you having a tough time with your butt cuts. Do you know how much tension the opp had on the butt while you were cutting? If you are going to sling a butt cut so that it is more balanced then butt heavy as you described the crane would have to have much less pretension on the pick while you were making your cut then if it was slung very butt heavy. 50% or less of the weight of the butt will make it come off nicely and if you cut it as you described in your first attempt you shouldnt have pinching issues


 osha does not recognize lifting personnel by attachment to the ball hook, above the ball, or above the becket period. they only endorse handling personnel with an approved design manbasket, (which they have detailed specs relevant to ) a test lift procedure with the proper test weight for the basket being used, and if a swivel is used above the hook, (which must have a positive latch arrangement), a secondary support cable must be utilized between the master ring of the manbasket and the becket.


----------



## treeclimber101

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165054&d=1267393054


dbl612 said:


> osha does not recognize lifting personnel by attachment to the ball hook, above the ball, or above the becket period. they only endorse handling personnel with an approved design manbasket, (which they have detailed specs relevant to ) a test lift procedure with the proper test weight for the basket being used, and if a swivel is used above the hook, (which must have a positive latch arrangement), a secondary support cable must be utilized between the master ring of the manbasket and the becket.


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165054&d=1267393054 Like this , that was taken of me and my partner in 2001 thats me on the right


----------



## TreeAce

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165054&d=1267393054
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165054&d=1267393054 Like this , that was taken of me and my partner in 2001 thats me on the right


 
Well that looks highly practical for tree work LOL.


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> Well that looks highly practical for tree work LOL.


 
were not talking about practical for treework we are talking about lifting men with the crane , all you guys tying to the boom or becket are in violation , but who really knows better except the guy writing the ticket ... Lifting men with the boom or line is only permissable in case to case basis , when there are NO OTHER OPTIONS , technically ... just saying


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> were not talking about practical for treework we are talking about lifting men with the crane , all you guys tying to the boom or becket are in violation , but who really knows better except the guy writing the ticket ... Lifting men with the boom or line is only permissable in case to case bases , when there are NO OTHER OPTIONS , technically ... just saying


 
It is rare that I agree with 101 but he is right, it all comes down to the man with the pen. Until we have an article number that precisely describes what we do its a calculated risk. ANSI has a standard but osha doesn't have to accept it.


----------



## dbl612

*hoisting personnel*



treeclimber101 said:


> were not talking about practical for treework we are talking about lifting men with the crane , all you guys tying to the boom or becket are in violation , but who really knows better except the guy writing the ticket ... Lifting men with the boom or line is only permissable in case to case basis , when there are NO OTHER OPTIONS , technically ... just saying


 
every piece of gear from the cable on the crane becket,swivel, load hook, climbers rope, harness, saddle, biners, etc. ad nausiem is rated. the tree is not rated, but its ok for the climber to trust his life with a piece of wood. what is wrong with this picture? isn't interesting that riding the loadline is now ok (as i understand it) in the western states because of the beetle issue (i am not an arborist or climber) . seems like were changing the rules to suit the need! thanks, tom


----------



## Jumper

Went to the garden and found out some asshat has stolen 60 of 100 onions I planted plus three hills of spuds

Went grocery shopping and was hassled by some jerk Edmonton cop for jaywalking.....drove up behind me while I was sitting on a bus stop bench and let loose with the horn/beeper in the squad car they use to pull people over, and seemed to be amused that I jumped, asking "Did I scare you?" in a really mocking tone before I got a long droning lecture about being run over by truck, $250 fines etc. By this time I had turned my back to him thus I think he got the hint I was silently telling him to go play with himself. Too lazy to get out of the car and talk to someone in a civilized manner I suppose, complete with pompous stuffed shirt Brit accent. And they wonder why they get no respect??? I don't get mad I get even.:jester: Letter to Chief of Police to follow.


----------



## treeclimber101

Heres another one it is NEVER alowed to lift over a live dwelling if you are picking over a house and there is someone inside then the fine is almost 50k to start , I worked at childrens hos. doing a addition and the crane had to turn almost 300 degrees to avoid a occupied wing when the area where the material almost right along side of where we were setting ....


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> every piece of gear from the cable on the crane becket,swivel, load hook, climbers rope, harness, saddle, biners, etc. ad nausiem is rated. the tree is not rated, but its ok for the climber to trust his life with a piece of wood. what is wrong with this picture? isn't interesting that riding the loadline is now ok (as i understand it) in the western states because of the beetle issue (i am not an arborist or climber) . seems like were changing the rules to suit the need! thanks, tom


 
No it is simple there is no one there to see it .... The laws haven't changed but I can guarantee that it wouldn't be allowed on a site with any OSHA supervision


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> It is rare that I agree with 101 but he is right, it all comes down to the man with the pen. Until we have an article number that precisely describes what we do its a calculated risk. ANSI has a standard but osha doesn't have to accept it.


 
I have broken that law on many occasions as well , we would sit on the ball opposite one another and go to the ground for lunch and quitting time ... But that little move also got me fired ...... As far as trees are concerned there isn't a rental out there picking guys unless there is no other way ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Get over it! You can ride the ball here!!! 
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

dbl612 said:


> osha does not recognize lifting personnel by attachment to the ball hook, above the ball, or above the becket period. they only endorse handling personnel with an approved design manbasket, (which they have detailed specs relevant to ) a test lift procedure with the proper test weight for the basket being used, and if a swivel is used above the hook, (which must have a positive latch arrangement), a secondary support cable must be utilized between the master ring of the manbasket and the becket.


 
What do you guys make of 1926.1431(s)(2)?

-The employee must be in a personnel platform except when the employer can demonstrate that use of a personnel platform is infeasible; in such a case, a boatswain's chair must be used.

OSHA defines boatswain's chair as "a single-point adjustable suspension scaffold consisting of a seat or sling ( which may be incorporated into a full body harness ) to support one employee in a sitting position."

Sounds a lot like a tree climbing harness to me. I don't feel like going back through the whole standard now but I think they required a 5 point harness w/fall arrest as well but that is easy enough to set up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Something like this, I think, would work as a boatswain's chair and you'd just need to clip on a fall arrest bungee as well. A bit of a pain but how does this not meet the OSHA standard?


----------



## the Aerialist

*What is a fall arrest bungie? Something you jump off a bridge with?*



Blakesmaster said:


> Something like this, I think, would work as a boatswain's chair and you'd just need to clip on a fall arrest bungee as well. A bit of a pain but how does this not meet the OSHA standard?



That is my current harness minus the hard seat. I replaced my Cougar with it and put a quick release on the main belt to make it easier to get in and out of. The top portion is the "fall arrest" part and I only wear it when I'm going to be hanging my saw off of it for extended periods.

I only rode a crane up once, and when I did I used one of my steel rigging 'biners above the ball and ran my flip line through the hook. The operator (_Wayne the Crane_) didn't like it but I told him I would be responsible for my own rigging to his equipment and his options were to go with it or go home.

Matt knows Wayne and has used him a few times. How did you hook on Matt?


----------



## dbl612

*trends*



jefflovstrom said:


> Get over it! You can ride the ball here!!!
> Jeff


 
maybe this will be a good trend that will slowly work its way east from Kalifornia !!! LoL


----------



## sgreanbeans

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Sunday, and I am getting ready to go out. Taking down a maple for my accountant today. Climbed all week, need a bigger rest than 1 day! All bucket work, thank god! Yard is in complete carnage, so I can bomb away.

Blakes- I dont know if this would help or not, as I dont know much about the crane action. I put little sticks in the cut,as I work it along, on the bigger stuff. They keep the wood from sitting down on the bar. I use this when cutting big stumps, plus if ya get a kick back or need to switch positions, ya dont have to worry about hitting the wedges. On the stumps, when done, and all the little round sticks are actually holding it up, you can roll/push the stump right off. Again, dont know if this would work with a crane.


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Sunday, and I am getting ready to go out. Taking down a maple for my accountant today. Climbed all week, need a bigger rest than 1 day! All bucket work, thank god! Yard is in complete carnage, so I can bomb away.
> 
> Blakes- I dont know if this would help or not, as I dont know much about the crane action. I put little sticks in the cut,as I work it along, on the bigger stuff. They keep the wood from sitting down on the bar. I use this when cutting big stumps, plus if ya get a kick back or need to switch positions, ya dont have to worry about hitting the wedges. On the stumps, when done, and all the little round sticks are actually holding it up, you can roll/push the stump right off. Again, dont know if this would work with a crane.


 
It might, I use that method regularly when chunking down a tree as well. I also will pull off sections of bark and jam them in as well. Not sure why this method didn't occur to me for crane work. Thanks!


----------



## beowulf343

The multiple quotes may be a bit ridiculous, but these guys told it like it is, at least in our area, blakes, and i agree with everything they said. It basically boils down to-don't get caught doing it, if the inspector is a hard ass, you will get in trouble for it, because technically the way tree climbers ride the crane is not osha approved in any way, shape, or form here in ny.
I like what Marquis said about the guy with the pen, cause that is really what it's about. I've had osha on my sites a few times, and some guys will turn a blind eye and others will throw the book at you over the riding issue.
As for the boatswain's chair argument, i tried it twice and the argument failed both times-did you demonstrate that the use of a personnel platform is infeasible? Some of these osha guys think a man basket can be used for treework and won't listen to your arguments as to it being infeasible.
Honestly, if i was a crane company owner, i wouldn't let any climber ride-he's basically taking a chance of being fined or worse, every time you go up. And no amount of paperwork will make osha turn a blind eye, because it simply is not approved.

On a side note, AA, do you have to run your mouth at every topic? You've done ONE crane job and that makes you qualified to open your mouth on a crane topic? Can't you just be quiet and sit in the corner for once and maybe learn something from those of us who go up on a crane daily? In your case with wayne, he should have gone home-who do you think will get the fine? 



dbl612 said:


> osha does not recognize lifting personnel by attachment to the ball hook, above the ball, or above the becket period. they only endorse handling personnel with an approved design manbasket, (which they have detailed specs relevant to ) a test lift procedure with the proper test weight for the basket being used, and if a swivel is used above the hook, (which must have a positive latch arrangement), a secondary support cable must be utilized between the master ring of the manbasket and the becket.





treeclimber101 said:


> were not talking about practical for treework we are talking about lifting men with the crane , all you guys tying to the boom or becket are in violation , but who really knows better except the guy writing the ticket ... Lifting men with the boom or line is only permissable in case to case basis , when there are NO OTHER OPTIONS , technically ... just saying


 


MarquisTree said:


> It is rare that I agree with 101 but he is right, it all comes down to the man with the pen. Until we have an article number that precisely describes what we do its a calculated risk. ANSI has a standard but osha doesn't have to accept it.





treeclimber101 said:


> No it is simple there is no one there to see it .... The laws haven't changed but I can guarantee that it wouldn't be allowed on a site with any OSHA supervision


----------



## treemandan

The one time the CO was swinging the hook into the tips and opened up the hook's clasp. I had just sunk my spikes into the trunk and set my lanyard as my top rope came out of the hook went slack. I threw some beeners at the CO, hit him too, right in the head.


----------



## dbl612

*rope disconnection*



treemandan said:


> The one time the CO was swinging the hook into the tips and opened up the hook's clasp. I had just sunk my spikes into the trunk and set my lanyard as my top rope came out of the hook went slack. I threw some beeners at the CO, hit him too, right in the head.


 
that is why ANSI wants positive tie off not on the hook


----------



## ropensaddle

Osha is a great place for budget cuts lol I ask do they really do much good? I mean idiots will be idiots. I guess if you follow ever regulation they have you wont get hurt but you sure wont get anything done either.


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> Get over it! You can ride the ball here!!!
> Jeff


 
Thanks Jeff, good post, if I run into an issue with OSHA I will make sure to refer them to post #9024 on the whadja do today thread... Riding the loadline is SOP in our industry, everyone knows this, ANSI outlines standards for doing it. I thought you might have some good info on this since it sounded like you knew of an actually ruling by OSHA on this subject, and might be able to help the rest of us out by sharing the documentation on it. I am sure you know "i heard", "everyone else does it", "this guy told me"... doesnt mean anything when it comes to fighting a fine. I have come across some old posts of guys doing "everything right" and getting serious fines for riding the load line. I carry the ANSI Z133's in my crane I would like to have a copy of something from OSHA to show an inspector who takes issue with what we do. 
We had a third party inspector on one of our jobs he watched us and his take on the riding the load line issue was it was clear that we know what we are doing and are doing it in a safe manner but that doesnt mean another inspector might feel that we are doing it completely wrong and decide to fine us. 

I didnt really understand why TV dumps on you so hard but it makes more sense now, you troll around making useless posts. To bad he isnt here now to make jokes about you tying into your rearview mirror before you rappel into the drivers seat


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Osha is a great place for budget cuts lol I ask do they really do much good? I mean idiots will be idiots. I guess if you follow ever regulation they have you wont get hurt but you sure wont get anything done either.


 
Well the American worker asked for it and got it ...... I doubt that OSHA will ever be cut , it is a hidden tax revenue collector hiding behind the premise of worker safety , where else can the Gov. pay one inspector a 60K annual wage where he is capable of writing violations to large companies 10xs to 20xs his salary ??? I actually heard they want to privatize OSHA and have it overseen by the GOV .


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Get over it! You can ride the ball here!!!
> Jeff


 
Threres nothing to get over for me JEFF if I can get away with it then it suits the climber and saves him from climbing up and down then so be it , all I am saying is it ILLEGAL according to OSHA plain and simple ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

marquistree said:


> thanks jeff, good post, if i run into an issue with osha i will make sure to refer them to post #9024 on the whadja do today thread... Riding the loadline is sop in our industry, everyone knows this, ansi outlines standards for doing it. I thought you might have some good info on this since it sounded like you knew of an actually ruling by osha on this subject, and might be able to help the rest of us out by sharing the documentation on it. I am sure you know "i heard", "everyone else does it", "this guy told me"... Doesnt mean anything when it comes to fighting a fine. I have come across some old posts of guys doing "everything right" and getting serious fines for riding the load line. I carry the ansi z133's in my crane i would like to have a copy of something from osha to show an inspector who takes issue with what we do.
> We had a third party inspector on one of our jobs he watched us and his take on the riding the load line issue was it was clear that we know what we are doing and are doing it in a safe manner but that doesnt mean another inspector might feel that we are doing it completely wrong and decide to fine us.
> 
> I didnt really understand why tv dumps on you so hard but it makes more sense now, you troll around making useless posts. To bad he isnt here now to make jokes about you tying into your rearview mirror before you rappel into the drivers seat


 

ok,
ansi z133 5.7.9


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> threres nothing to get over for me jeff if i can get away with it then it suits the climber and saves him from climbing up and down then so be it , all i am saying is it illegal according to osha plain and simple ....


 
ansi z133 5.7.9


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> ansi z133 5.7.9


 
IN CASES WHERE THERE ARE NO OTHER OPTION . There are alot of things that can be bent to allow certain situations but if you bumped into the wrong inspector you can be written for it ...I can guarantee the "right" inspector could pick that crane climber related equipment apart until he is satisfied , that is how it works ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

In case you can't find it.


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> ok,
> ansi z133 5.7.9


 
your having trouble with this... We have all seen the ANSI Z133's, i havent seen something from OSHA yet, I know that dont really regulate our industry but yet they do... its a gray area, depends on the inspector and what you are doing. for example as a tree service you follow the Z133 but lets say you rent a crane, they answer to OSHA, but we dont? this is where the other conversations have ended on this subject. 
It might sound like i am splitting hairs but when you have a progressive safety program, and try to do things right it is frustrating to have this large part of our operations running in a gray area.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Have you read this?

TCIA | Crane use in Arboriculture


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> your having trouble with this... We have all seen the ANSI Z133's, i havent seen something from OSHA yet, I know that dont really regulate our industry but yet they do... its a gray area, depends on the inspector and what you are doing. for example as a tree service you follow the Z133 but lets say you rent a crane, they answer to OSHA, but we dont? this is where the other conversations have ended on this subject.
> It might sound like i am splitting hairs but when you have a progressive safety program, and try to do things right it is frustrating to have this large part of our operations running in a gray area.


 
I know you work in the "GRAY" area I like to work in the "GREY" area its a bit more clear on my side


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Have you read this?
> 
> TCIA | Crane use in Arboriculture


 
I think your missing the point a bit , if there was a situation that you were working while being visually watched or inspected by OSHA you would not be permitted to hoist a man on the boom or above the ball , I would say the he would have to climb to his work tied off two different ways or need to be provided with a high reach or a bucket truck and jeff I am not just talking out of my ### i have more than 7k hours of direct crane related work , I attended many courses in crane safety and crane related safe practice ... I know this for fact , and although tree companies have adapted these things and now assumed it is leagl they are not ...


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> Have you read this?
> 
> TCIA | Crane use in Arboriculture



no i hadnt seen that one. Thank you, we are getting there, the last paragraph about OSHA to pursue an Arborist standard is where we really need to be. I am going to keep a copy of that ticket osha ruled on with me. who knows it might help.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I think your missing the point a bit , if there was a situation that you were working while being visually watched or inspected by OSHA you would not be permitted to hoist a man on the boom or above the ball , I would say the he would have to climb to his work tied off two different ways or need to be provided with a high reach or a bucket truck


 
We worked on the Cal-Edison Bark Beetle program in Lake Arrowhead and OSHA was there. I think Beastmaster can confirm this.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> We worked on the Cal-Edison Bark Beetle program in Lake Arrowhead and OSHA was there. I think Beastmaster can confirm this.
> Jeff


 
Jezzus krist I can tell your getting old , Those would fall under "special circumstance" and compromised so yes maybe they did allow it , but as far as day to day tree care then no ....


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Jezzus krist I can tell your getting old , Those would fall under "special circumstance" and compromised so yes maybe they did allow it , but as far as day to day tree care then no ....


 
About 10 years ago the company i used to work for went thru a full OSHA inspection following a very serious accident. The inspectors had no issue with the climber being hoisted into the tree, a few years ago another company who was working one street over was inspected by OSHA, the only issue they had was improper traffic control. They will allow it and they will recognize ANSI Z133... most of the time, i was looking for something in writing from OSHA that can support that, I think what Jeff posted is about as close as we will find now.


----------



## treeclimber101

Back on topic I went to NYC yest. and visited ground zero and I was impressed with the new buildings .. The park and memorial they are planning on opening in SEPT. were beautiful ... I have some pics in my wifes camera that maybe I will "ask" to have have put on the computer later so I can post a few ...


----------



## MarquisTree

Yesterday we took down about 50 trees and cleared a bunch of saplings to make room for a parking lot expansion, none of the trees were much over 20" at the stump but a bunch of them were all grown into the wires, other than those it was more of a land clearing job. About 240 yards of chips, nice Saturday job.


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Back on topic I went to NYC yest. and visited ground zero and I was impressed with the new buildings .. The park and memorial they are planning on opening in SEPT. were beautiful ... I have some pics in my wifes camera that maybe I will "ask" to have have put on the computer later so I can post a few ...


 
thats funny i was just posting to try and get back on topic...


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Yesterday we took down about 50 trees and cleared a bunch of saplings to make room for a parking lot expansion, none of the trees were much over 20" at the stump but a bunch of them were all grown into the wires, other than those it was more of a land clearing job. About 240 yards of chips, nice Saturday job.


 
Those chip trucks are nice , but why haven't you tried to figure out a way to not have to drop the chipper to fill the trucks , maybe a new shorter chute , but anyways I guess it doesn't matter if that is OK with you guys ... still those trucks certainly represent well ..


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Those chip trucks are nice , but why haven't you tried to figure out a way to not have to drop the chipper to fill the trucks , maybe a new shorter chute , but anyways I guess it doesn't matter if that is OK with you guys ... still those trucks certainly represent well ..


 
I was sure someone would coment on that, that truck is actually an under CDL truck that usually has a smaller chipper behind it, the crew that usually uses it wasnt working this saturday so we took it, we can lower the chute on the chipper so it will work with that truck but we didnt bother for just one day.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Blakesmaster said:


> After working with him for a year and a half I finally convinced him to let me ride. I really like the way you guys have your setup above the ball for the climber but I'm not going to try and convince a rental op to take the ball off and put a ring above. Maybe just use 2 shackles instead? Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, ran into another situation you or OD could shed some light onto Friday. Probably not something you guys deal with everyday but I'm sure you've done it before or at least can offer some insight. We were picking the butt logs and I wanted to pick them as off center as possible so the crane could aid us in getting them into our chip boxes with full tops because I don't have a loader large enough to pick them. But with an off balance log and our mini we were able to shove them in length-wise.
> 
> We were in 36+ inch wood at this point. All I did was set one choker from the tree and that made the log tilt enough that putting it in the trucks was a fairly simple task for the crane and mini. However, making my cut was a beeotch. First one I cut the pinch side first ( about 6 inches in ) then walked the saw around to the "lift" side and tried to finish the cut, ended up pinched. Second one I tried just chasing the cut clean through from the lift side to the pinch, staying on the throttle hoping I could get through before I jammed up...spun the chain off. Third one I did similar to the second but used wedges to keep the kerf open. That seemed to work ok but I'd rather not carry wedges in the tree if there's an easier way. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Hope you understood what I was trying to get across.


 
whens theres room drop the log if you can and pick in up off the ground. Not only can you balance it better but usually you can take a bigger piece if you want off the ground. Our crane is 18 ton but all stretched out shes good for to much so its nice sometimes.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

In response to how to tie into a crane i thought about a big shackle above the ball and a suitable pulley or block attached to that.


----------



## tree md

I was told the same by my crane rental back home. I was told by the management that they did not care what ANSI standards said, they are governed by OSHA and a man basket was the only acceptable means to be lifted.

Operators here could give a rats ass. They'll lift you all day long.


----------



## tree md

Got an emergency call yesterday. Limb broke over and in the service and utilities drop right at the power head. I tied it off and it peeled the rest of the way off before I could cut it. TG I got a line on it. Took the whole leader out from over the house... $300 in 30 minutes. Gotta love emergency calls.

My phone has slowed down considerably since the stock market fell...


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> After working with him for a year and a half I finally convinced him to let me ride. I really like the way you guys have your setup above the ball for the climber but I'm not going to try and convince a rental op to take the ball off and put a ring above. Maybe just use 2 shackles instead? Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, ran into another situation you or OD could shed some light onto Friday. Probably not something you guys deal with everyday but I'm sure you've done it before or at least can offer some insight. We were picking the butt logs and I wanted to pick them as off center as possible so the crane could aid us in getting them into our chip boxes with full tops because I don't have a loader large enough to pick them. But with an off balance log and our mini we were able to shove them in length-wise.
> 
> We were in 36+ inch wood at this point. All I did was set one choker from the tree and that made the log tilt enough that putting it in the trucks was a fairly simple task for the crane and mini. However, making my cut was a beeotch. First one I cut the pinch side first ( about 6 inches in ) then walked the saw around to the "lift" side and tried to finish the cut, ended up pinched. Second one I tried just chasing the cut clean through from the lift side to the pinch, staying on the throttle hoping I could get through before I jammed up...spun the chain off. Third one I did similar to the second but used wedges to keep the kerf open. That seemed to work ok but I'd rather not carry wedges in the tree if there's an easier way. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Hope you understood what I was trying to get across.


 
do you know how much he was pre tensioning those butt picks?


----------



## MarquisTree

tree md said:


> I was told the same by my crane rental back home. I was told by the management that they did not care what ANSI standards said, they are governed by OSHA and a man basket was the only acceptable means to be lifted.
> 
> Operators here could give a rats ass. They'll lift you all day long.


 
We had a rental crane in central park after they mirco burst they had. The look on the face of the owner of the rental co when we told him what we wanted to do was priceless, his response was "i think you can go to jail for that"


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> do you know how much he was pre tensioning those butt picks?


 
No, and without headsets, communicating is more than difficult. Not to mention, I'm sure you know I'm still green at this so my best guess at weight can often times be quite far off. I like your idea of 50% of the load, however, it strikes me that if the CO isn't quick to cable up as the piece starts to come off some serious shock loads/swinging wood into obstacles/etc. could create BIG problems. He's a good op, but remember, he's not in trees everyday like you. This particular situation offered a bit of room to play, though there was no drop zone, we had a good bit of area above the landscaping below to mess around should a piece swing a bit. Otherwise, I would have choked it as it sat, made my cut, set it down, and rechoked it. Was just trying to get it all done in one shot.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> We had a rental crane in central park after they mirco burst they had. The look on the face of the owner of the rental co when we told him what we wanted to do was priceless, his response was "i think you can go to jail for that"


 
Now what about this since im the only one that ever rides a ball and i own the company and the cranes what can i be affected with? i cant sue myself if im dead or anything? i cant even carry workers comp on myself because im an LLC. OSHA is to protect employees right? i dont have any employees that have ever rode the ball. just me. am i still at risk for fines?


----------



## dbl612

*pretensioning*



Blakesmaster said:


> No, and without headsets, communicating is more than difficult. Not to mention, I'm sure you know I'm still green at this so my best guess at weight can often times be quite far off. I like your idea of 50% of the load, however, it strikes me that if the CO isn't quick to cable up as the piece starts to come off some serious shock loads/swinging wood into obstacles/etc. could create BIG problems. He's a good op, but remember, he's not in trees everyday like you. This particular situation offered a bit of room to play, though there was no drop zone, we had a good bit of area above the landscaping below to mess around should a piece swing a bit. Otherwise, I would have choked it as it sat, made my cut, set it down, and rechoked it. Was just trying to get it all done in one shot.


 log weight charts are readily available for both the crane op and climber to refer to. if the climber advises what the approx. weight he thinks he is working with, the op can pretension fairly close to that based on what his LMI tells him and his experience. this interaction minimizes drama. both the op and climber need experience in crane removals.


----------



## treeclimber101

[video=youtube_share;Ylinj9Jc9WM]http://youtu.be/Ylinj9Jc9WM[/video] JUst turn down the volume a little bit of potty mouth


----------



## treeclimber101

[video=youtube_share;lxX9-dcJ7NA]http://youtu.be/lxX9-dcJ7NA[/video]


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was working the maple for my accountant yesterday, rolling along. I tell the guys to chip, they go to start the chipper, no luck. I come down, check it out. Damn remote solenoid burnt up. 15 buck part, stops me dead in my tracks. Could have finished tree, but would have had a very deep jungle to get thru. Oh well, will fix it this am, bought a spare to carry in case it happens again. So much for sneaking one in on the weekend.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> Now what about this since im the only one that ever rides a ball and i own the company and the cranes what can i be affected with? i cant sue myself if im dead or anything? i cant even carry workers comp on myself because im an LLC. OSHA is to protect employees right? i dont have any employees that have ever rode the ball. just me. am i still at risk for fines?


 
I know an owner operator of a 30 ton Terex who told an inspector to go pound sand because he wasn’t under the authority of OSHA, i don’t think i would take that approach but it worked for him and there seems to be some logic behind it. If you hanging off you knuckle boom you might be alright with that argument, but if you working off a rental crane might not work so well.


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> No, and without headsets, communicating is more than difficult. Not to mention, I'm sure you know I'm still green at this so my best guess at weight can often times be quite far off. I like your idea of 50% of the load, however, it strikes me that if the CO isn't quick to cable up as the piece starts to come off some serious shock loads/swinging wood into obstacles/etc. could create BIG problems. He's a good op, but remember, he's not in trees everyday like you. This particular situation offered a bit of room to play, though there was no drop zone, we had a good bit of area above the landscaping below to mess around should a piece swing a bit. Otherwise, I would have choked it as it sat, made my cut, set it down, and rechoked it. Was just trying to get it all done in one shot.




We are talking about a butt cut, flush to the ground. Provided you sling it so that it will still be somewhat butt heavy there should be very little movement. Every tree is very different but for example sake i am talking about a straight log sitting vertical on the stump. if its crooked or leaning its a little different. The reason i asked about pretensioning is in my experience when an operator isn’t used to working with trees everyday they tend to want to pull harder on the picks, this will make the cuts pinch in strange ways. They also tend to boom up when the pick is coming off, sometimes its the right thing other times it makes the pick come off more erratically then necessary. I am sure you would get some weird looks from your opp on a butt that weights 4k when you tell him to put 2k on it, but in many situations that will result in the smoothest pick, if i get a chance i will make a video of a couple picks like i am describing from inside my cab where you can read the LMI screen while we make the pick. I hesitate to describe any method for making picks because there are so many variables that it is almost impossible to describe everything that is going on in a couple paragraphs. The logic behind picks like this that are sitting on the ground comes from basic crane and rigging theory, if you have a 10k lb beam laying on the ground, it only takes 5k to stand it up as long as you don’t lift the end off the ground. This is only true if you sling it so it is butt heavy, so you need to be careful, slinging it towards being balanced can increase the load the crane "sees". 
Back on topic, was at the shop last night till 9pm, fixing a break issue on one of our chip trucks, making a plexiglass window for my crane (clipped a low limb on Friday) its going to be a few days before the new glass gets here, and outfitted a new truck for a new crew we were supposed to start today… and of course the weather people were actually right for once and it is pouring here so we took the day off.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Stuck inside right now ...*



MarquisTree said:


> … and of course the weather people were actually right for once and it is pouring here so we took the day off.



Today was the same here in the 'burgh and intermittent storms forecast made this a rain day for me. Got a couple of evals in, and one more this evening. Did some needed organizing and caught up on office work.


----------



## ropensaddle

Just back from chipping magnolia tree home owner gave me two mac chainsaws free lol they need carb kits from setting but both look like low hour saws! I will get them running and use them for limbing


----------



## tree md

Had to do another storm damaged tree today. Was twisted to #### from the storms back in April. Over 36" DBH. Hate pruning the Oaks this time of year but mitigating the hazards takes precedence.

Bid another large removal downtown in the Historical district, behind the university. I'm pretty sure I got that one as well...

Catch phrase for the week: Cautiously optimistic!


----------



## treeman75

Just got back from my towns meeting. They are having all the park trees done and got two bids mine and another. The other guy is just getting started, he use to work for wright. His was 2000 mine was 3300. I priced it to really go through the trees I dont think the other guy is going to do the same work. There are 55 trees, twenty of them you could polesaw the rest bucket work. It would take two days with me and two guys. I think I priced it fair and i live in town, 700 people. I support the volunteer fire department and other town things. It just really pisses me off!


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> Outperforms a grinder? I don't see it. How long did you have yer saw red lined? I would have not liked to grind all the stumps I ground today with that. Jeez, one area we tore up was big enough to land a jet on, then there was the rocks. I was using a RG50, I think a 252 is smaller. You can knock out pretty big stumps quick with an RG50.


 
Yeah, wouldn't be nice hanging on to that thing compared to pushing levers on the RG50. Couldn't imagine doing stumps like that!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey Scott, I sauteed green beans and then put a sear on them and used my garlic/parsley mashed potato's as a dip. Really good. The next time I do this it will be with smoked salmon.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Scott, I sauteed green beans and then put a sear on them and used my garlic/parsley mashed potato's as a dip. Really good. The next time I do this it will be with smoked salmon.
> Jeff


 
Sounds Delish! We didnt have a stellar year in the garden, F-I-L killed a lot by over treating for the Japanese beetles. Only made 15 cans.:frown:

Reminded me, how I dont know just did, of this awesome childhood poem.

As you read this, use Morgan Freemans voice, makes it even better

Beans....Beans
The magical fruit

The more ya eat
The more ya toot

The more ya toot
The better ya feel
Lets eat Beans with every meal


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finished my accountants tree yesterday, her husband is a deputy. He told me that the majority of the tree services in the area are on the police watch list! One of them, they are actively looking for, as he trimmed a tree for another retired deputy, then his house was broken into, they investigated it and determined that it was him.


----------



## the Aerialist

*What some people will bid for tree work ...*



treeman75 said:


> Just got back from my towns meeting. They are having all the park trees done and got two bids mine and another. The other guy is just getting started, he use to work for wright. His was 2000 mine was 3300... It just really pisses me off!



Last night I did an evaluation of three Pine removals and three Locust trims. After I said $1600 the HO told me she had a bid for $675 for all six trees. In my formal bid I reduced my offer to $1200 after her A-List discount, still almost twice what some other tree service offered. We'll see how that goes. I don't even try to underbid the lowballers.


----------



## ozzy42

sgreanbeans said:


> Sounds Delish! We didnt have a stellar year in the garden, F-I-L killed a lot by over treating for the Japanese beetles. Only made 15 cans.:frown:
> 
> Reminded me, how I dont know just did, of this awesome childhood poem.
> 
> As you read this, use Morgan Freemans voice, makes it even better
> 
> Beans....Beans
> The magical fruit
> 
> The more ya eat
> The more ya toot
> 
> The more ya toot
> The better ya feel
> Lets eat Beans with every meal


 
LOL

The southern version:
Beans beans 

good for your heart

the more you eat 

the more you fart

................


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Cool pic*

Wasn't sure how this was going to turn out, thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Finished my accountants tree yesterday, her husband is a deputy. He told me that the majority of the tree services in the area are on the police watch list! One of them, they are actively looking for, as he trimmed a tree for another retired deputy, then his house was broken into, they investigated it and determined that it was him.


 
No kidding?? That's not a good deal. You're talking about the hacks, not the Ace types right?


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Wasn't sure how this was going to turn out, thought it was pretty cool.


 
You can call that one: "Can't see the trees for the corn."


----------



## ForTheArborist

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Last night I did an evaluation of three Pine removals and three Locust trims. After I said $1600 the HO told me she had a bid for $675 for all six trees. In my formal bid I reduced my offer to $1200 after her A-List discount, still almost twice what some other tree service offered. We'll see how that goes. I don't even try to underbid the lowballers.


 
Even $1600 sounds on the mark. Now $400 for being AA's friend. That's a helluva deal. I might get new tires for the Outback with that dough. :msp_thumbup: $675 on the other hand...................that sounds like...........................perhaps *never done this before.* I'd like to know if you get this job. 

There is no reason for home owners not to be out there hunting down these "new to the field" guys. All they have to consider is whether they could possibly drop the trees in the house. If yes, then pay out twice as much or what ever more to get it done safely. If it's just an idiot job for any handy sap with a phone number though, throw a new rube on it. LOL maybe he can make $5 on the job when it's ALL DONE and no pay until it's done. Deals a deal. 

So if they take Mr. $675, AA, they're greedy, savage lions, and you just didn't bring out the ol' pet bears to sway HOs by fighting them on the lawn or what iver it is that you must be doing to get all of this work. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## prentice110

ForTheAction said:


> Even $1600 sounds on the mark. Now $400 for being AA's friend. That's a helluva deal. I might get new tires for the Outback with that dough. :msp_thumbup: $675 on the other hand...................that sounds like...........................perhaps *never done this before.* I'd like to know if you get this job.
> 
> There is no reason for home owners not to be out there hunting down these "new to the field" guys. All they have to consider is whether they could possibly drop the trees in the house. If yes, then pay out twice as much or what ever more to get it done safely. If it's just an idiot job for any handy sap with a phone number though, throw a new rube on it. LOL maybe he can make $5 on the job when it's ALL DONE and no pay until it's done. Deals a deal.
> 
> So if they take Mr. $675, AA, they're greedy, savage lions, and you just didn't bring out the ol' pet bears to sway HOs by fighting them on the lawn or what iver it is that you must be doing to get all of this work. :msp_thumbup:


 
Are you drunk?


----------



## the Aerialist

*UPDATE: I just got the job ...*



Aerial_Arborist said:


> Last night I did an evaluation of three Pine removals and three Locust trims. After I said $1600 the HO told me she had a bid for $675 for all six trees. In my formal bid I reduced my offer to $1200 after her A-List discount, still almost twice what some other tree service offered. We'll see how that goes. I don't even try to underbid the lowballers.



Once again my rep on the A-List has given me a job that I was outbid on. The HO just emailed me accepting my $1200 proposal on a job that she got a bid off $675 to do the same work. Must have been lxt  _(the smiley denotes humor_)


----------



## ForTheArborist

prentice110 said:


> Are you drunk?



Yeah, and my coffee maker is my personal brewery. :msp_sneaky:


Prentice says, "I wanted to go to the bar, but seein how Ive been drinking all day...." Prentice, surely sobriety is not so painful to choose continuous inebriation over it. Please seek an AA group for everyone not just your well being, and thank you for participating on the AS forums.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Once again my rep on the A-List has given me a job that I was outbid on. The HO just emailed me accepting my $1200 proposal on a job that she got a bid off $675 to do the same work. Must have been lxt  _(the smiley denotes humor_)


 
:msp_thumbsup:....and nice work. I might be right when I say that most people that have money know where to invest money.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Bubba defeated by dancing Bears ...*



ForTheAction said:


> Even $1600 sounds on the mark. Now $400 for being AA's friend. That's a helluva deal. I might get new tires for the Outback with that dough. :msp_thumbup: $675 on the other hand...................that sounds like...........................perhaps *never done this before.* I'd like to know if you get this job.
> 
> There is no reason for home owners not to be out there hunting down these "new to the field" guys. All they have to consider is whether they could possibly drop the trees in the house. If yes, then pay out twice as much or what ever more to get it done safely. If it's just an idiot job for any handy sap with a phone number though, throw a new rube on it. LOL maybe he can make $5 on the job when it's ALL DONE and no pay until it's done. Deals a deal.
> 
> So if they take Mr. $675, AA, they're greedy, savage lions, and you just didn't bring out the ol' pet bears to sway HOs by fighting them on the lawn or what iver it is that you must be doing to get all of this work. :msp_thumbup:



My best low bid story is the HO who had bids that ranged from $600 to $3800 to remove a giant Oak. The $600 guy must have wanted firewood real bad or something to even consider that price for the tree. The HO went with the $600 guy and he dropped it right on the house. We took it out of the house for $4200, but of course insurance paid for it then. maybe the HO did the right thing.

Actually I helped my bid out by offering to also take down a rather major lead in one of the Locusts over their home that had damage from a prior storm, I don't think "bubba" noticed that.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Aerial_Arborist said:


> My best low bid story is the HO who had bids that ranged from $600 to $3800 to remove a giant Oak. The $600 guy must have wanted firewood real bad or something to even consider that price for the tree. The HO went with the $600 guy and he dropped it right on the house. We took it out of the house for $4200, but of course insurance paid for it then. maybe the HO did the right thing.
> 
> Actually I helped my bid out by offering to also take down a rather major lead over their home that had damage from a prior storm, I don't think "bubba" noticed that.


 
That story about the $600 guy is a keeper. I'll probably tell a few customers that one. Geeze.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ForTheAction said:


> That story about the $600 guy is a keeper. I'll probably tell a few customers that one. Geeze.



Yep, "Box store saw bubba" strikes again.......that seems to happen alot around here these days


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Finished up job in sacramento, it was gravy, man its about time, I love gravy!!
Trimmed up live oaks, digger pines, black walnut and liquid amber, dead branches only...
the HO's homes backed up to a park, so the park director let me drive through the park to there back yard,
backed chipper right were I was cutting, and they even let me chip it on top of old chip pile...

Lady 3 doors down wanted me to bid on he live oaks as well...like it when that happens.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I've been telling people to invest in AAPL for a decade ...*



ForTheAction said:


> :msp_thumbsup:....and nice work. I might be right when I say that most people that have money know where to invest money.


 
Right now I'm investing in my own business for the best return but I've told people for a decade or more to buy Apple stock and it's still good advice.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Pines, 2 white and a stupid dead one. One of the white pines was leaning over the house pretty bad. Had a good time with the HO. They kept asking what kind of tree the one dead one was, I said, " The dead kind..." like maybe 5 times. Finally, I informed them that the tree had been dead so long it's probably a rare extinct species, and if they wanted a decent ID, they should have called centuries ago. The man laughed, and the woman was confused. She then proceeded to ask, "how much would something like that be worth?" With the most serious face he could muster, the man asked if she could go get something from his mother's house. Then he smiled real big and thanked me. I almost felt bad. 

Anyway, that's what I did today. Oh, and I watched FTA give AA a cyber-handjob. 

Have a great one, got some 'evaluations' to do tonight. :msp_rolleyes: Maybe I'll stay home and read the proper way to put a chain on, but then again, maybe not. They didn't teach me that in my special forces black-ops training. :hmm3grin2orange::rolleyes2:

Later everyone


----------



## flushcut

GOE: that was funny.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

flushcut said:


> GOE: that was funny.


 
lol Thanks, I was in a playful mood. Then I had some crazy lady call and cancel for tomorrow. It's a referral from a friend. She honestly sounded high when she called, however, being 80ish, I'm thinking not.

Work today?


----------



## flushcut

Garden Of Eden said:


> lol Thanks, I was in a playful mood. Then I had some crazy lady call and cancel for tomorrow. It's a referral from a friend. She honestly sounded high when she called, however, being 80ish, I'm thinking not.
> 
> Work today?


 
I had some things but nothing really worth posting. I got a call from an esti I ran yesterday but the guy was not there and wants to reschedual for tomorrow at 6 good times.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

flushcut said:


> I had some things but nothing really worth posting. I got a call from an esti I ran yesterday but the guy was not there and wants to reschedual for tomorrow at 6 good times.


 
Cuz you didn't already have plans at 6, and your world revolves around him, am I right?

I hate reschedules. It's really disrespectful to say, "uhhh, I forgot you were coming..."


----------



## treeman82

Did a job for a friend this morning, nothing too crazy... just some dead black birch that we dropped / pushed over with his backhoe. Took out a dead norway maple for him, that was kind of fun, except for the fact that I got water all over my pants... making the back cut and blamo, 044 soaked me with water and chips. 

After lunch we went to a beautiful job. Dropped 2 sugar maples for this guy on Friday afternoon, was supposed to go back on Monday to chip the brush but due to rain we went today. Brought a friend's guy with us, he told me to make the guy quit, he's not pulling his own weight... well around 4:30 the guy was ready to die... lazy SOB, should have turned off the chipper winch. My guy is at the bottom of this nasty hill cutting and bunching branches, while this guy is dragging the winch line down the hill, then climbing up the hill to help untangle brush and remove the rope (of course winch cable is too short by about 20') but when he was at the bottom he's just standing there looking like a dope. 5:30 I told him to start carrying the last of the brush up the hill by hand.View attachment 194660


----------



## jefflovstrom

That time of year here. Time to go out and do a tree inventory and assess.laugh My feet are burning, mapped and scheduled 624 trees today! Still, home at 4!
Jeff 
Jeff


----------



## Garden Of Eden

jefflovstrom said:


> That time of year here. Time to go out and do a tree inventory and assess.laugh My feet are burning, mapped and scheduled 624 trees today! Still, home at 4!
> Jeff
> Jeff


 
Me likey. Way to go brother-man. I got these phase 4 orthotics, they're the cats behind. I feel great even in spurs. Helps my arch a ton.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Garden Of Eden said:


> Me likey. Way to go brother-man. I got these phase 4 orthotics, they're the cats behind. I feel great even in spurs. Helps my arch a ton.


 
What is cool is that the guys know a real tree guy went to that tree they are on, even if it is a pain to get to, 
Jeff


----------



## Garden Of Eden

jefflovstrom said:


> What is cool is that the guys know a real tree guy went to that tree they are on, even if it is a pain to get to,
> Jeff


 
I hear that. I got to sit down and put an order together. I'm in need of some stuff. Been buying from wespur lately, but I need new climb line, and me thinks they ain't got what I need...bummer dude...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Today was all speedline across street in an HOA. Easy traffic control. Big euc about 120' and about 30"DBH. This HOA has like 1000's of tall nasty euc's. Would be a nice account.
Jeff


----------



## Reg

Today we took down the remainder of a tall fir and some other smaller trees we started yesterday afternoon. Right up against a building and some other targets below. Only two of us on the job so I had to get down several times to help clear up. Nice job actually but no room for error or wasteful techniques, the difference between finishing in time or the job running into another day.

A short clip of the top coming over. The rigging block is set at just over a hundred feet so we’re right at the end of our 60m line up and down. 
For anyone junior climbers present, there’s always a risk of the ground-worker panicking and locking the load as the top falls out, so I leave a handful of limbs on the opposing side below me to dampen and ballast the pull on the spar....a worth-while precaution for tall skinny ones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0nxqXqLj1g


----------



## Reg

Del_Corbin said:


> Reg your video is private.



should be ok now, thanks

Edit - Or if not try here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Recoates


----------



## Blakesmaster

Reg said:


> Today we took down the remainder of a tall fir and some other smaller trees we started yesterday afternoon. Right up against a building and some other targets below. Only two of us on the job so I had to get down several times to help clear up. Nice job actually but no room for error or wasteful techniques, the difference between finishing in time or the job running into another day.
> 
> A short clip of the top coming over. The rigging block is set at just over a hundred feet so we’re right at the end of our 60m line up and down.
> For anyone junior climbers present, there’s always a risk of the ground-worker panicking and locking the load as the top falls out, so I leave a handful of limbs on the opposing side below me to dampen and ballast the pull on the spar....a worth-while precaution for tall skinny ones
> 
> fir top - YouTube


 

Good work, Reg. Never thought about leaving branches for ballast but it looks like it worked well. When did you switch back to the 200? Thought you had gone husky with your top handle.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Reg, that looked like one hell of a nice view over your shoulder!


----------



## Reg

Blakesmaster said:


> . When did you switch back to the 200? Thought you had gone husky with your top handle.


 
A while back now. I put the husky in for repair and just never went back to pick it up. They are welcome to it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, it is official. I can not use a 'hula-hoop'. My girls had me trying for a good 15 minutes. Guarantee you wont see the video!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

Took down a nice size oak today. Crane job with plenty of room so not much to really say about it other than it went well. Everybody working together....always helps lol. Crane took two loads of logs to the dump and he took the log pictured home. A load and a half of chips, a load of wood on the 1 ton dump and a trailer full of wood for one of my guys to take home. Everybodys happy. I shoulda made more money on it but atleast I enjoyed myself. I had one of those moments today when I just cant hardly believe I am actually doing what I am doing! But in a good way, like I am the luckest guy in the world. That was during the climbing/cutting part, later in the afternoon I didnt feel esp lucky..just wanted everything done in 10 hours. We made it.The saw in the picture is my 660 w/32 bar.View attachment 194798
View attachment 194799


----------



## treemandan

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Once again my rep on the A-List has given me a job that I was outbid on. The HO just emailed me accepting my $1200 proposal on a job that she got a bid off $675 to do the same work. Must have been lxt  _(the smiley denotes humor_)


 
If it sounds to good to be true is cause it isn't. Ima gonna start callin you Willie Mays Hayes, you know that laundry soap commercial guy? Yeah, well, I dunno if Mds thinks like me all the time but I am very glad he is dead.

Here is a guy I would call " loose". He probably charges more for less jess like you Willy.



Akrobat Tree Removal 2 AKROBATCLIMBER Trefelling Norge - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> If it sounds to good to be true is cause it isn't. Ima gonna start callin you Willie Mays Hayes, you know that laundry soap commercial guy? Yeah, well, I dunno if Mds thinks like me all the time but I am very glad he is dead.
> 
> Here is a guy I would call " loose". He probably charges more for less jess like you Willy.
> 
> 
> 
> Akrobat Tree Removal 2 AKROBATCLIMBER Trefelling Norge - YouTube



+1 on the willie mays/ hayes! :msp_biggrin:

Edit: an absolute mind reader danno!!


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Reg said:


> A while back now. I put the husky in for repair and just never went back to pick it up. They are welcome to it.


 
Ever need anyone to repair the 200t in the same fashion, I'll pay shipping for you. lol


God Bless


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> your having trouble with this... We have all seen the ANSI Z133's, i havent seen something from OSHA yet, I know that dont really regulate our industry but yet they do... its a gray area, depends on the inspector and what you are doing. for example as a tree service you follow the Z133 but lets say you rent a crane, they answer to OSHA, but we dont? this is where the other conversations have ended on this subject.
> It might sound like i am splitting hairs but when you have a progressive safety program, and try to do things right it is frustrating to have this large part of our operations running in a gray area.


 
Frustrating to run in the gray? Yeah, welcome to life!:wink2:


----------



## treemandan

More Danger Mouse in action



Akrobat Tree Removal - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> A while back now. I put the husky in for repair and just never went back to pick it up. They are welcome to it.


 
Haha, I kinda did the same with a pair of Echos. I sold em for 25 bucks each but boy did I regret it when some lady asked me cut her bushes down.
Not really, I would only be tripping on them.


----------



## mattfr12

Reg said:


> A while back now. I put the husky in for repair and just never went back to pick it up. They are welcome to it.



what do you think about the husky climbing saws? ive never owned one. but fear i man have to when they come out with the 201t.
i went down and picked up a spare 200 and left it in the box for the fear of the day they mess with it.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> More Danger Mouse in action
> 
> 
> 
> Akrobat Tree Removal - YouTube


 
Been there done that. I came across this vid a few months back and found it intresting all the criticism the climber received. I recognize the osha/ansi infractions and do not climb on a regular basis like this , but there are times that I do. I notice that all the owner operators seem to post vids that look to be in slow mo compared to the way I climb and run a crew. Probably why theres such a high amount of fatalities of employees vs employers in the tree care industry.


----------



## Reg

mattfr12 said:


> what do you think about the husky climbing saws? ive never owned one. but fear i man have to when they come out with the 201t.
> i went down and picked up a spare 200 and left it in the box for the fear of the day they mess with it.



Always favoured Husqvarna over Stihl mid range to large saws, but the top handles, no. Much as I want to believe, they a long way short of the mark, ported or not, and Ive had several. Apparently there's a 'new' new one on its way but so what. I'd have no hesitation in taking a chance on that 201t though.


----------



## treemandan

*Treewise?*

Whoa! What a Tree Pro! - YouTube


----------



## the Aerialist

*Country Boy doing City Trees ...*

Today i had a job deadwooding four Oaks, two of them really large. Climbing therm spikeless exhausted me. My two ground men had an easy day, except for putting up the 40' fiberglass ladder, after that mostly watching me set rope and maneuver up through the tree. A through the city drive both ways and no fun. Stay off of McKnight road right now if you can in the 'burgh.


----------



## treemandan

*If I met the guy behind the voice*

I would certainly feel like caving in his skull, stealing his girlfriend and getting high.






Anchoring in the Tree - YouTube


----------



## Bowhunter01

treemandan said:


> I would certainly feel like caving in his skull, stealing his girlfriend and getting high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchoring in the Tree - YouTube


 
Man I just sprayed coffee on my screen, lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So, thats it, im buying a pistol. 3 times this year, while working for the city, in da hood. Me and my crew have felt seriously threatened by the gangstas. Working a massive elm for a crack head (city paying) We get these dudes coming up, demanding I let them work. I try to be real cool with them and explain why I am not hiring at this time. They get all but hurt and make threats, only problem is, these guys are for real, ya can tell. Last week, we witnessed a pimp, beat the crap outs a white girl, right in front of us. From what we could tell, he was mad that she spent her food stamps.............on food. Called the cops, told them the address, the first thing the dispatcher says, in a panic voice" DO YOU SEE WEAPONS" Kinda freaked me out. One of them notices us, tells his homie to chill, as he has witnesses, gangsta looks at us , and begins to tell us how fast he will shoot us right then, right there. Did 14 years in USMC, traded that in for this work, all very dangerous stuff, made it this far with out too much trouble, not gonna let some P.O.S. like that shoot me, because i "dissed his swag" Iowa just passed a concealed weapons law, with my DD214, I can walk on sort a speak. Looking a HK .40 cal slim, 9 rounds, will fit in my belt. Get in my face again MofO.
I hate working these jobs, but they are for the city, so ya gotta take the bad with the good.


----------



## flushcut

I personally like the H&K USP .40 compact fits my hand like it was made for me. I hear what you are saying there was a guy who was shot and killed up a tree a few years back here in the city working in the ghetto. An air strike is more the ticket I think.


----------



## Grace Tree

A few years ago some punk shot the postman 2 doors from where I wanted to bid. Had to wait for the fire dept. to hose the blood off the street. It was a neat mixed neighborhood with small well kept houses. I guess the motive was robbery but the guy got nothing except a life in prison. I kept my sub 9mm in my pocket when I went back to prune. Idiots.
Phil


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> So, thats it, im buying a pistol. 3 times this year, while working for the city, in da hood. Me and my crew have felt seriously threatened by the gangstas. Working a massive elm for a crack head (city paying) We get these dudes coming up, demanding I let them work. I try to be real cool with them and explain why I am not hiring at this time. They get all but hurt and make threats, only problem is, these guys are for real, ya can tell. Last week, we witnessed a pimp, beat the crap outs a white girl, right in front of us. From what we could tell, he was mad that she spent her food stamps.............on food. Called the cops, told them the address, the first thing the dispatcher says, in a panic voice" DO YOU SEE WEAPONS" Kinda freaked me out. One of them notices us, tells his homie to chill, as he has witnesses, gangsta looks at us , and begins to tell us how fast he will shoot us right then, right there. Did 14 years in USMC, traded that in for this work, all very dangerous stuff, made it this far with out too much trouble, not gonna let some P.O.S. like that shoot me, because i "dissed his swag" Iowa just passed a concealed weapons law, with my DD214, I can walk on sort a speak. Looking a HK .40 cal slim, 9 rounds, will fit in my belt. Get in my face again MofO.
> I hate working these jobs, but they are for the city, so ya gotta take the bad with the good.


 
Product: PPS .40S&W
This is the one I carry. I have had my permit for five years, I usually only carry it when the family is with.


----------



## sgreanbeans

flushcut said:


> I personally like the H&K USP .40 compact fits my hand like it was made for me. I hear what you are saying there was a guy who was shot and killed up a tree a few years back here in the city working in the ghetto. An air strike is more the ticket I think.


 
I think that is the same one I was looking at. Guy that's lives across the street owns a guns store. I went to him, he showed me several, so I cannot remember all the specs, but that sounds like it.

Air strike is about right, place is pretty scary, watched a drug deal go down, white girl, all strung out with baby seats in the back of her beat up old explorer, pulls up and waits, we thought she was watching us, then this dude pulls up in the real nice Jap car with big wheels, blacked out windows, she gets out, runs over to him, his window is barley down, she reaches in, then runs back to car and the all bail, pretty sad. Feel bad for the kids.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Airstike..lol.

If they aren't going to send a car to cover the jobsite, then they need to deputize you.

A little old school justice would be a nice change of pace. 

I recommend a couple street howitzers. If you ever run them off with a pistol, they'll be back.

I'd love to be there when that punk says: "Do you know how fast I'll shoot you? I'll shoot you so.." 

BOOM!

Your like: _"You mean like that fast??"_ 


What it all boils down to is simple: Gangs are domestic terrorists. Ship them down to gitmo.


----------



## Tree Pig

Bigus Termitius said:


> What it all boils down to is simple: Gangs are domestic terrorists. Ship them down to gitmo.


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> So, thats it, im buying a pistol. 3 times this year, while working for the city, in da hood. Me and my crew have felt seriously threatened by the gangstas. Working a massive elm for a crack head (city paying) We get these dudes coming up, demanding I let them work. I try to be real cool with them and explain why I am not hiring at this time. They get all but hurt and make threats, only problem is, these guys are for real, ya can tell. Last week, we witnessed a pimp, beat the crap outs a white girl, right in front of us. From what we could tell, he was mad that she spent her food stamps.............on food. Called the cops, told them the address, the first thing the dispatcher says, in a panic voice" DO YOU SEE WEAPONS" Kinda freaked me out. One of them notices us, tells his homie to chill, as he has witnesses, gangsta looks at us , and begins to tell us how fast he will shoot us right then, right there. Did 14 years in USMC, traded that in for this work, all very dangerous stuff, made it this far with out too much trouble, not gonna let some P.O.S. like that shoot me, because i "dissed his swag" Iowa just passed a concealed weapons law, with my DD214, I can walk on sort a speak. Looking a HK .40 cal slim, 9 rounds, will fit in my belt. Get in my face again MofO.
> I hate working these jobs, but they are for the city, so ya gotta take the bad with the good.



Forget the gun man just walk up and ##### slap him... I found a video of double secret agent Areal Arborist exhibiting his white ninja skils on a pimp

[video=youtube;72pBCMzwhJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72pBCMzwhJI[/video]


----------



## treeman82

Took out 2 pignut hickories on a friend's job... trees were easy, only had to lower 1 piece. However we get to the job around 11:30, moving trucks in the driveway so we parked the truck in the road, I left my guy to gas up the saws and went with my buddy to get lunch and the backhoe. Come back almost an hour later, trucks still in the way. Finally get my truck in the driveway (told the movers to move it), trees are down... can't get out because of moving trucks. Again, wait patiently, then finally tell the HO that they will pay more if the trucks aren't moved ASAP. Get out to dump the chips, come back, can't get it... wait again. Finally get in again, load the wood on the truck, going out simply honked the horn and the SOB's moved.


----------



## the Aerialist

*64 year old man captures robber ...*

63-year-old holds off robber with rear naked choke - Cagewriter - UFC Blog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> So, thats it, im buying a pistol. 3 times this year, while working for the city, in da hood. Me and my crew have felt seriously threatened by the gangstas. Working a massive elm for a crack head (city paying) We get these dudes coming up, demanding I let them work. I try to be real cool with them and explain why I am not hiring at this time. They get all but hurt and make threats, only problem is, these guys are for real, ya can tell. Last week, we witnessed a pimp, beat the crap outs a white girl, right in front of us. From what we could tell, he was mad that she spent her food stamps.............on food. Called the cops, told them the address, the first thing the dispatcher says, in a panic voice" DO YOU SEE WEAPONS" Kinda freaked me out. One of them notices us, tells his homie to chill, as he has witnesses, gangsta looks at us , and begins to tell us how fast he will shoot us right then, right there. Did 14 years in USMC, traded that in for this work, all very dangerous stuff, made it this far with out too much trouble, not gonna let some P.O.S. like that shoot me, because i "dissed his swag" Iowa just passed a concealed weapons law, with my DD214, I can walk on sort a speak. Looking a HK .40 cal slim, 9 rounds, will fit in my belt. Get in my face again MofO.
> I hate working these jobs, but they are for the city, so ya gotta take the bad with the good.



I would give that gig up ! Or get a whole lot more than one little gun! Hell, if I ever were to go back into something like that I would fire a few shots off as I drove in. Seriously, what's the difference? I know all about that city crap. Sure, blast a couple rounds, everybody scatters, they don't know what's happening, they cops show up, you tell them you don't know what's happening, the cops #### around while you do the tree,maybe even help set up cones. rinse and repeat as nessasary. As crazy as it may sound those guys down there are afraid of crazy people. In fact they are scared of everything else too!


----------



## flushcut

treemandan said:


> I would give that gig up ! Or get a whole lot more than one little gun! Hell, if I ever were to go back into something like that I would fire a few shots off as I drove in. Seriously, what's the difference? I know all about that city crap. Sure, blast a couple rounds, everybody scatters, they don't know what's happening, they cops show up, you tell them you don't know what's happening, the cops #### around while you do the tree,maybe even help set up cones. rinse and repeat as nessasary. As crazy as it may sound those guys down there are afraid of crazy people. In fact they are scared of everything else too!


 
Hence the airstrike! Arc angel, arc angel, target painted! 

I just got back from deadwooding a nice white pine in a very respectable South Milwaukee neighborhood by the lake. It was one of those jobs that you don't want to leave because it is so nice.


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> I think that is the same one I was looking at. Guy that's lives across the street owns a guns store. I went to him, he showed me several, so I cannot remember all the specs, but that sounds like it.
> 
> Air strike is about right, place is pretty scary, watched a drug deal go down, white girl, all strung out with baby seats in the back of her beat up old explorer, pulls up and waits, we thought she was watching us, then this dude pulls up in the real nice Jap car with big wheels, blacked out windows, she gets out, runs over to him, his window is barley down, she reaches in, then runs back to car and the all bail, pretty sad. Feel bad for the kids.


 
You will be very happy with that piece.


----------



## tree md

I hate working in da hood. Always got to watch you tools like a hawk. I've got a bid in on a large prune job in da hood here. My groudie is a big black guy... Hell, we both look like gangstas anyhow LOL... Nobody has tried to #### with us yet...


----------



## tree md

Speaking of my groundie, we were off today but he called me this morning and he wanted me to go get something to eat with him. We get there and he tells me he is about to go pick up a 40G check... The first of three to come... He wants me to find him a nice stump grinder to buy...

LOL, He has worked for me for three months and never mentioned anything about it. Turns out he won't get the check till Wed but we're planning on getting plenty drunk when it comes in... We're both originally from Atlanta and are planning on heading there this weekend...


----------



## Toddppm

I've put off getting a pistol since I can get a little hot headed Just having one in a situation like that can makes things much much worse, although you might live if they get really offended over some dumb chit. Problem is they won't go far and they'll be back with more people and guns. Sucks but true. 
The playing it crazy stuff seems to work better than anything. Trying to reason with or talk normal to people like that is a losing battle. Just keep your chainsaw running in your hand when you're on the ground so they can't get near enough to talk chit.:wink2: Even better keep the chipper running constantly with a clear path to toss a homie in.

A landscape crew had a guy get killed in DC a couple years ago from a local co. because he bumped into a guy or something stupid.


----------



## lxt

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Once again my rep on the A-List has given me a job that I was outbid on. The HO just emailed me accepting my $1200 proposal on a job that she got a bid off $675 to do the same work. Must have been lxt  _(the smiley denotes humor_)


 

Yeah, I tried to tell them if they would give me an excellent review on the A list I would beat anyones price.....even Pittsburgh`s premeir (LMFAO) tree service.........& she said to me: the guy with the 20 thousand dollar lawn mower? yes maam.....Now he may come in @ 1/2 my price but dont woory.....he`s the best, just ask him....LOL


More likely old boy you got stung by a hornets nest you left in a tree!!! cause my pricing is never 1/2 yours...remember I carry Insurance, pay taxes & am Certified.........oh did I mention my employees pass the drug screen & have no criminal record......Now how bout you?.......



LXT...................


----------



## lxt

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Today i had a job deadwooding four Oaks, two of them really large. Climbing therm spikeless exhausted me. My two ground men had an easy day, except for putting up the 40' fiberglass ladder, after that mostly watching me set rope and maneuver up through the tree. A through the city drive both ways and no fun. Stay off of McKnight road right now if you can in the 'burgh.


 


LMFAO...............hey, your 40 ft ladder is in this picture extended what 30 ft?? funny how big a tree looks when taking a picture laying on your back looking straight up!!!

wheres the pic`s of you in the tree with no hooks on?...............Sorry pap, not buying it!!!!!! lots of stick left on that Ladder. LOL



LXT................


----------



## tree MDS

Here's to hoping old treevet is well!


----------



## ozzy42

This thread has advanced so much it could get promoted to the PF.
Be a shame though.Used to be a nice thread before all of the juvenile bickering and fueding.


----------



## TreeAce

One of my guys snapped a couple photos yesterday on our oak takedown. I love looken at peoples pictures and always mean to get some from jobs like this but when the time comes I just dont feel like messing with it. Video to, just seems like it creates a distraction some how, or breaks up rythm maybe? View attachment 194911
View attachment 194912


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I went to an ag show today and ended up helping with the kids climb: Kid

There sure were a lot of kids excited about trying it. Good day.


----------



## ozzy42

TreeAce said:


> One of my guys snapped a couple photos yesterday on our oak takedown. I love looken at peoples pictures and always mean to get some from jobs like this but when the time comes I just dont feel like messing with it. Video to, just seems like it creates a distraction some how, or breaks up rythm maybe? View attachment 194911
> View attachment 194912


 
I hear ya man.

If groundie has time to take pics of me in the tree.............he ain't working hard enough.:msp_biggrin:

Nice pics BTW, but tell groundie to get back to draggin..:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ozzy42

Mike Cantolina said:


> I went to an ag show today and ended up helping with the kids climb: Kid
> 
> There sure were a lot of kids excited about trying it. Good day.


 


That's cool.Bet the kids really got a kick out of it.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

They sure did. They were SRT'ing up with ascenders then we would belay them down.


----------



## Tree Pig

TreeAce said:


> One of my guys snapped a couple photos yesterday on our oak takedown. I love looken at peoples pictures and always mean to get some from jobs like this but when the time comes I just dont feel like messing with it. Video to, just seems like it creates a distraction some how, or breaks up rythm maybe? View attachment 194911
> View attachment 194912


 
looks like a good size tree


----------



## jefflovstrom

ozzy42 said:


> This thread has advanced so much it could get promoted to the PF.
> Be a shame though.Used to be a nice thread before all of the juvenile bickering and fueding.


 
You are right Ozzy,
The bickering and stuff was part of it though.
I am quilty as was TV himself. Sometimes it seemed like he was looking for it.
This time it seem's like he snapped.
Jeff :msp_unsure::frown:


----------



## TreeAce

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> looks like a good size tree


 
Kinda. There are a couple pictures of the butt log a couple pages back. Not a bad tree considering perfect set up for the crane. Backed her in on plywood and just went at it. Nice big LZ free of wires, gotta luv it. It woulda took awhile to do old school, atleast for us it would. There were a few branches that really hung out there over some stuff. Cranes are the cats azz.


----------



## MarquisTree

Everytime I look at a thread it says "you like this" under a bunch of posts that I didn't "like" this happen to anyone else?


----------



## ozzy42

LOL
Just some humor.
I made it part of my signature.That way everybody has to like me.............whether they like it or not.



See .You like this post already..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Here's to hoping old treevet is well!


 
I'm glad that old fruit is gone, and take pride in his absence. He waxes on in such a eloquent manner on TB an then comes here only to insult anyone he can including true tree vets. The guy knew his stuff fo sure but it got a bit weird for me when every post had to have some gay context to it. 
Started off the day with a leaning red alder on a slope hanging over the house. Don't know if these trees are prevalent out east but they are sketchy for sure. Had the moments when I climbed like a spider and hoped for the best. Had to rig everything down on rotten old sucka.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Researched some mechanics tool sets as it looks like building a decent size shop is in our near future. Craftsman seems to have some good kits available in the $500-$1000 range which carry their lifetime warranty. I know Snap-on is best, but it really seems you paying quite the premium for the name with their sets. Not sure what other brands to look into, I know there are others with good warrantys but main thing is I don't want to #### around should a tool break. Being able to go to a local store, hand them a busted wrench and get a new one same day is HUGE in my book.


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> Researched some mechanics tool sets as it looks like building a decent size shop is in our near future. Craftsman seems to have some good kits available in the $500-$1000 range which carry their lifetime warranty. I know Snap-on is best, but it really seems you paying quite the premium for the name with their sets. Not sure what other brands to look into, I know there are others with good warrantys but main thing is I don't want to #### around should a tool break. Being able to go to a local store, hand them a busted wrench and get a new one same day is HUGE in my book.


 
Craftsmen all the way, we rarely break any of their tools but when we do its so easy to get them replaced for free.

The only problem with the "sets" is they don't usually have the larger stuff (over 1"), those things get very expensive and usually need to be built up over time


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Blakesmaster said:


> Researched some mechanics tool sets as it looks like building a decent size shop is in our near future. Craftsman seems to have some good kits available in the $500-$1000 range which carry their lifetime warranty. I know Snap-on is best, but it really seems you paying quite the premium for the name with their sets. Not sure what other brands to look into, I know there are others with good warrantys but main thing is I don't want to #### around should a tool break. Being able to go to a local store, hand them a busted wrench and get a new one same day is HUGE in my book.


 
I fricking HATE my snapon mechanics set. Stripped a ratchet the other day, they flipped me a f-ing rebuild kit. Wtf?? They're cheaping out.


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> Craftsmen all the way, we rarely break any of their tools but when we do its so easy to get them replaced for free.
> 
> The only problem with the "sets" is they don't usually have the larger stuff (over 1"), those things get very expensive and usually need to be built up over time


 

I already have an assortment of tools in the +1 inch category and intend to buy more as the need arrives. At this point was just looking to get a good basic set for the shop. Tired of digging through 3 toolboxes for that one deep well socket that seems to always disappear.


----------



## ozzy42

Hard to beat snap-on for wrenches and sockets but it seems all the rest of their stuff is way over rated, over priced, relabled,and not worth the money.

Yea,if you got a sears close by,craftsman would be the way to go.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> I would give that gig up ! Or get a whole lot more than one little gun! Hell, if I ever were to go back into something like that I would fire a few shots off as I drove in. Seriously, what's the difference? I know all about that city crap. Sure, blast a couple rounds, everybody scatters, they don't know what's happening, they cops show up, you tell them you don't know what's happening, the cops #### around while you do the tree,maybe even help set up cones. rinse and repeat as nessasary. As crazy as it may sound those guys down there are afraid of crazy people. In fact they are scared of everything else too!


 
I was thinking about putting back on the diggies, my deuce gear and grabbing a AR-15 with a ACOG and a pistol grip, throw it over in my shoulder and hide in the bushes, but let them see me hide, then let the guys go to work ...............OR..................Calling up the local recruiter, having some jarheads come out, cammied up and just stand around, staring at everybody! With M-4'S !


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> Everytime I look at a thread it says "you like this" under a bunch of posts that I didn't "like" this happen to anyone else?


 
I don't know but I don't like it !


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> I was thinking about putting back on the diggies, my deuce gear and grabbing a AR-15 with a ACOG and a pistol grip, throw it over in my shoulder and hide in the bushes, but let them see me hide, then let the guys go to work ...............OR..................Calling up the local recruiter, having some jarheads come out, cammied up and just stand around, staring at everybody! With M-4'S !


 
I was going to say that I thought you were asking for trouble going in there all " nice" like " arborist". I think you are on the right track now, more jarhead less Mr. Nice Guy Arbo####, yes.

I kinda miss those days but not really. You kinda do have to " go in screaming" as I think its put. Screach up on sidewalks with trucks, get equipment started quick , crash something ,keeping everything locked down. Most times the more trucks you have and the bigger they are the less problems you have, same with personel. You make enough noise their mommas come out and chase them off. Kinda like a recruiter or job app would.


----------



## beowulf343

Man, we had a thunderstorm come up on us _quick_ today. Was working away, a bit overcast but no wind, saw a flash out of the corner of my eye while riding to my next pick, then thunder a second later. Didn't even get the boom down before it was on top of us. Hard pouring rain for half an hour, awesome light show, but never got dark and never a breath of wind. Odd little summer storm.


----------



## ozzy42

treemandan said:


> I don't know but I don't like it !


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> Hard to beat snap-on for wrenches and sockets but it seems all the rest of their stuff is way over rated, over priced, relabled,and not worth the money.
> 
> Yea,if you got a sears close by,craftsman would be the way to go.


 
If you really want the best it aint snap on its matco but then we all cant afford best. I usually end up with medium grade like great neck or crapsman but then it dont matter I dont use em for my living


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I don't know but I don't like it !


 
OHHHHHHHH YOU KNOW u like it


----------



## Garden Of Eden

ropensaddle said:


> If you really want the best it aint snap on its matco but then we all cant afford best. I usually end up with medium grade like great neck or crapsman but then it dont matter I dont use em for my living


 
+1 I have almost all my sockets in the truck switched to matco. Maybe 1/4 of the wrenches. I grab them at auctions, pawnshops, and similar places. Only bought a few retail, and Ouch is about all I can say. Lol


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Blakesmaster said:


> Researched some mechanics tool sets as it looks like building a decent size shop is in our near future. Craftsman seems to have some good kits available in the $500-$1000 range which carry their lifetime warranty. I know Snap-on is best, but it really seems you paying quite the premium for the name with their sets. Not sure what other brands to look into, I know there are others with good warrantys but main thing is I don't want to #### around should a tool break. Being able to go to a local store, hand them a busted wrench and get a new one same day is HUGE in my book.


 
So, I tried yet again to get a stripped out ratchet taken care of, and wouldn't ya know, I gotta wait till tuesday of next week?!? WTF?!? I got thousands of dollars worth of snap-on stuff, and tuesday?? OMG, if I wasnt on the phone with him, I would have spit on him. Buy the crapsman, at least you can get it same f-ing day. These clowns are crazy. Wouldn't meet me anywhere, let me drive to him, or anything. Just a big fat, ummm, no. I wanna kill something.

Sorry, I'm done...

Jeff


----------



## dbl612

Garden Of Eden said:


> So, I tried yet again to get a stripped out ratchet taken care of, and wouldn't ya know, I gotta wait till tuesday of next week?!? WTF?!? I got thousands of dollars worth of snap-on stuff, and tuesday?? OMG, if I wasnt on the phone with him, I would have spit on him. Buy the crapsman, at least you can get it same f-ing day. These clowns are crazy. Wouldn't meet me anywhere, let me drive to him, or anything. Just a big fat, ummm, no. I wanna kill something.
> 
> Sorry, I'm done...
> 
> Jeff


 don't feel bad, our shop has at least 150k worth of snap-on between shop and employee owned tools and our premadonna route guy is the same! you can hardly get a calender from him anymore. usedtobe they passed out yummies every so often to show their customer appreciation, i guess thats a thing of the past!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Garden Of Eden said:


> So, I tried yet again to get a stripped out ratchet taken care of, and wouldn't ya know, I gotta wait till tuesday of next week?!? WTF?!? I got thousands of dollars worth of snap-on stuff, and tuesday?? OMG, if I wasnt on the phone with him, I would have spit on him. Buy the crapsman, at least you can get it same f-ing day. These clowns are crazy. Wouldn't meet me anywhere, let me drive to him, or anything. Just a big fat, ummm, no. I wanna kill something.
> 
> Sorry, I'm done...
> 
> Jeff


 
Sad. I always met my snap on guy in route, what's the world coming to? Nevermind, don't answer that!


----------



## Reg

Some crane clips/video put together from June

Over the last few years I've been earned some extra revenue by way of mainly photograghs and video of tree related equipment and clothing, I get to keep all the gear in other words, it has literally saved me a packet. Just in case you're wondering. Thanks
[video=youtube;HM3UTQgFakw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM3UTQgFakw[/video]

*Try here if that link doesn't work*: http://www.youtube.com/user/Recoates?feature=mhee


----------



## flushcut

Video no workie!


----------



## Reg

flushcut said:


> Video no workie!



did you try that second link?


----------



## ozzy42

Reg said:


> Some crane clips/video put together from June
> 
> Over the last few years I've been earned some extra revenue by way of mainly photograghs and video of tree related equipment and clothing, I get to keep all the gear in other words, it has literally saved me a packet. Just in case you're wondering. Thanks
> [video=youtube;HM3UTQgFakw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM3UTQgFakw[/video]
> 
> *Try here if that link doesn't work*: Recoates's Channel - YouTube


 
Awesome work there Reg.
Your eye for the balance of the picks is no less then cat like.Smoothest picks I've ever seen.one after another ,after another,after another.
Smooth,deliberate and consistent.
Great job.


----------



## flushcut

Reg said:


> did you try that second link?


 
I did, it works now. That is some nice smooth work as always.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ozzy42 said:


> Awesome work there Reg.
> Your eye for the balance of the picks is no less then cat like.Smoothest picks I've ever seen.one after another ,after another,after another.
> Smooth,deliberate and consistent.
> Great job.


 
ditto.

Spooky smooth picks, reg.

Nice to finally see some quality videos posted here of how it's supposed to be done.


----------



## ropensaddle

Before long we are all gonna be replaced by equipment. Instead of tree climber we will be termed tree craner lol Nice work reg I see a machine I want that replaces crane and cranee already I think its call beaver retriever or something, I want one


----------



## CoolCat44

*Thank for sharing*



Reg said:


> Some crane clips/video put together from June
> 
> Over the last few years I've been earned some extra revenue by way of mainly photograghs and video of tree related equipment and clothing, I get to keep all the gear in other words, it has literally saved me a packet. Just in case you're wondering. Thanks
> [video=youtube;HM3UTQgFakw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM3UTQgFakw[/video]
> 
> *Try here if that link doesn't work*: Recoates's Channel - YouTube


 
Wow, great balancing act!

Thanks for sharing

CoolCat44


----------



## mattfr12

Nice video reg top notch crane work.


----------



## deevo

Was at the beach all day in Cape Cod on vacation! here until next saturday!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Great video Reg !!!*



Reg said:


> Some crane clips/video put together from June
> 
> Over the last few years I've been earned some extra revenue by way of mainly photograghs and video of tree related equipment and clothing, I get to keep all the gear in other words, it has literally saved me a packet. Just in case you're wondering. Thanks



Wow, just WOW! Masterful crane work there Reg, Your rigging was spot on for every pick, so smooth. Sure makes me wish I had one of those in my work. When I think of what I would have to go through to get those trees down and the time it would take blows my mind.


----------



## Reg

Thanks a lot guys, glad it was easy to watch



Aerial_Arborist said:


> When I think of what I would have to go through to get those trees down and the time it would take blows my mind.



Thanks AA, all in the past for now though I'm afraid. We always fell short on having the means to process as a job progressed....individually, companies like what you see on the vid weren't geared up for crane removals. Regardless, a happier bunch of guys you'd never see for the same incentive you just mentioned.


----------



## tree md

Banged out a medium maple today. About 4 hours in the whole job. Had to rig two leaders. Top half was graveyard dead. 3 cuts with the 660 to drop the trunk and I was done. About a 34" tree.

Nice work Reg.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Removed a small sugar maple myself today for the county EMA coordinator, easy couple of hours. It was a codom failure from last saturday's storm. His neighbor wanted a few chunks for woodworking and come to find out he's the district biologist for the state. An interesting couple of contacts to make for the future maybe.


----------



## TreeAce

I gave an estimate today that was likely a waste of my time cuz it sounds like he has called every "tree guy" he can find, or atleast wanted me to think he did. Funny thing is ...to hear him say it....they all showed up. Which is funny because I have heard from many people latley that they are surprised how many "tree guys" dont call back or say they are coming and dont show. Its all good with me.....If I dont want the estimate I atleast call and tell em "no thank you, and thank you for contacting us". But thats just me.

What I really wanted to post about today is I ordered a ROPE WRENCH :biggrinbounce2: also got another slack tender and some HRC 8mm.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Made a good contact today ...*

Mortared a fissure in a large Sycamore tree and used weapons for mass destruction of the Carpenter Ants that lived there and took out some dead limbs. Very pleasant A-List customer. Her neighbor wanted me to trim two of his trees in back. Then a Physicist (_we talked "string theory"_) neighbor across the way asked me to take some suckers off a large Pin Oak in front.

The street up ahead of us was barricaded for a Block Party In the process of dragging the suckers across the street to the truck, Denny, my offensive lineman sized groundman, was talking to a guy in an SUV. Turned out to be the City Manager of the little municipality we were in.

He wanted to know what we were doing to his trees. Seems the Sycamore and the Pin Oak were owned by the city. I chatted him up for a bit and showed him the mortar patch we had put on after killing the Ant Colonny. He said the City planned to work the trees on the street in September, so I gave him my card and asked him to send me a RFP on the municipality's tree work and I'd send in a proposal.

We dodged the bullet on the weather, nice working day but some clouds and thunder with just a few drops of rain hit us as we cleaned up.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Mortared a fissure in a large Sycamore tree and used weapons for mass destruction of the Carpenter Ants that lived there and took out some dead limbs. Very pleasant A-List customer. Her neighbor wanted me to trim two of his trees in back. Then a Physicist (_we talked "string theory"_) neighbor across the way asked me to take some suckers off a large Pin Oak in front.
> 
> The street up ahead of us was barricaded for a Block Party In the process of dragging the suckers across the street to the truck, Denny, my offensive lineman sized groundman, was talking to a guy in an SUV. Turned out to be the City Manager of the little municipality we were in.
> 
> He wanted to know what we were doing to his trees. Seems the Sycamore and the Pin Oak were owned by the city. I chatted him up for a bit and showed him the mortar patch we had put on after killing the Ant Colonny. He said the City planned to work the trees on the street in September, so I gave him my card and asked him to send me a RFP on the municipality's tree work and I'd send in a proposal.
> 
> We dodged the bullet on the weather, nice working day but some clouds and thunder with just a few drops of rain hit us as we cleaned up.


 
Tell me you didn't put actual brick mortar in there?!? 

Btw, in my neck of the woods, touching city trees is a big no no. Few reasons I'm sure you missed. Like them or not, people who were hired, and get paid to do that job, have less work b/c you ignorantly worked on their trees. I hope you have a licence to apply those pesticides. Also, there are laws in my city about damaging city trees, they, afterall are liable when your hackery causes someone injury.


----------



## MarquisTree

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Mortared a fissure in a large Sycamore tree and used weapons for mass destruction of the Carpenter Ants that lived there and took out some dead limbs. Very pleasant A-List customer. Her neighbor wanted me to trim two of his trees in back. Then a Physicist (_we talked "string theory"_) neighbor across the way asked me to take some suckers off a large Pin Oak in front.
> 
> The street up ahead of us was barricaded for a Block Party In the process of dragging the suckers across the street to the truck, Denny, my offensive lineman sized groundman, was talking to a guy in an SUV. Turned out to be the City Manager of the little municipality we were in.
> 
> He wanted to know what we were doing to his trees. Seems the Sycamore and the Pin Oak were owned by the city. I chatted him up for a bit and showed him the mortar patch we had put on after killing the Ant Colonny. He said the City planned to work the trees on the street in September, so I gave him my card and asked him to send me a RFP on the municipality's tree work and I'd send in a proposal.
> 
> We dodged the bullet on the weather, nice working day but some clouds and thunder with just a few drops of rain hit us as we cleaned up.



Would you please change your name. I find it offensive. 
You "Mortared" something in a tree? Why would you "Mortar" anything in a tree? Please tell me you are not filling trees with concrete...this practice has already been covered in "tree care 101".
I have no problem with you trying to make a living in tree work. I don’t take offence to you taking down trees that are dead or dying. I do take offence to you calling yourself an Arborist, and advising people on their trees. Please stop. If "mortar" is anywhere in your "tree vocabulary" you really need to get yourself some education in the profession you claim to know something about.


----------



## MarquisTree

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Mortared a fissure in a large Sycamore tree and used weapons for mass destruction of the Carpenter Ants that lived there and took out some dead limbs. Very pleasant A-List customer. Her neighbor wanted me to trim two of his trees in back. Then a Physicist (_we talked "string theory"_) neighbor across the way asked me to take some suckers off a large Pin Oak in front.
> 
> The street up ahead of us was barricaded for a Block Party In the process of dragging the suckers across the street to the truck, Denny, my offensive lineman sized groundman, was talking to a guy in an SUV. Turned out to be the City Manager of the little municipality we were in.
> 
> He wanted to know what we were doing to his trees. Seems the Sycamore and the Pin Oak were owned by the city. I chatted him up for a bit and showed him the mortar patch we had put on after killing the Ant Colonny. He said the City planned to work the trees on the street in September, so I gave him my card and asked him to send me a RFP on the municipality's tree work and I'd send in a proposal.
> 
> We dodged the bullet on the weather, nice working day but some clouds and thunder with just a few drops of rain hit us as we cleaned up.



Has anyone contacted the TCIA or Pennsylvania arborists association regarding this guy pretending to be an arborist? I know I should just let this go but I really take offense this guy. He is a con man pretending to be an Arborist.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I would imagine the city is going to give him a pretty good slap (fine) shortly.


----------



## MarquisTree

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Mortared a fissure in a large Sycamore tree and used weapons for mass destruction of the Carpenter Ants that lived there and took out some dead limbs. Very pleasant A-List customer. Her neighbor wanted me to trim two of his trees in back. Then a Physicist (_we talked "string theory"_) neighbor across the way asked me to take some suckers off a large Pin Oak in front.
> 
> The street up ahead of us was barricaded for a Block Party In the process of dragging the suckers across the street to the truck, Denny, my offensive lineman sized groundman, was talking to a guy in an SUV. Turned out to be the City Manager of the little municipality we were in.
> 
> He wanted to know what we were doing to his trees. Seems the Sycamore and the Pin Oak were owned by the city. I chatted him up for a bit and showed him the mortar patch we had put on after killing the Ant Colonny. He said the City planned to work the trees on the street in September, so I gave him my card and asked him to send me a RFP on the municipality's tree work and I'd send in a proposal.
> 
> We dodged the bullet on the weather, nice working day but some clouds and thunder with just a few drops of rain hit us as we cleaned up.



Please share with us exactly what you did to that tree, we are all ears (pictures would help)


----------



## Nailsbeats

MarquisTree said:


> Would you please change your name. I find it offensive.
> You "Mortared" something in a tree? Why would you "Mortar" anything in a tree? Please tell me you are not filling trees with concrete...this practice has already been covered in "tree care 101".
> I have no problem with you trying to make a living in tree work. I don’t take offence to you taking down trees that are dead or dying. I do take offence to you calling yourself an Arborist, and advising people on their trees. Please stop. If "mortar" is anywhere in your "tree vocabulary" you really need to get yourself some education in the profession you claim to know something about.


 
Had a client the other day who wanted to know about mortaring up his tree where a half of a co dom split off leaving a huge mess of decay. I told him to chip out the decay if he likes, but there is nothing that can be done to reverse it and removal is his only safe option. I just had to chuckle inside when he mentioned the mortar. For the record I am not a CA.


----------



## MarquisTree

Back on topic, thurs and friday we had some intresting setups on the street

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php....10150349923765446.402624.277283385445&type=1

nice jobs, everything went well


----------



## dbl612

MarquisTree said:


> Back on topic, thurs and friday we had some intresting setups on the street
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php....10150349923765446.402624.277283385445&type=1
> 
> nice jobs, everything went well


 pro crane set-up,full dunnage, traffic control, lounge chairs, what more could you want! kudos.


----------



## treeman82

It's 9:18 on Monday morning and I've already been burned for almost $400... great way to start the week. Oh well, revenge will be mine.


----------



## sgreanbeans

MarquisTree said:


> Would you please change your name. I find it offensive.
> You "Mortared" something in a tree? Why would you "Mortar" anything in a tree? Please tell me you are not filling trees with concrete...this practice has already been covered in "tree care 101".
> I have no problem with you trying to make a living in tree work. I don’t take offence to you taking down trees that are dead or dying. I do take offence to you calling yourself an Arborist, and advising people on their trees. Please stop. If "mortar" is anywhere in your "tree vocabulary" you really need to get yourself some education in the profession you claim to know something about.


 
You guys surprised? I'm not! Probably educated the client on why it is proper to prune oaks in the middle of summer too!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Hey....don't forget, you're talking about the best angie's list tree service in the Pittsburgh area! How can that many consumers be wrong?? 

Besides, got to get as many dying oak removals as possible to pay for that world class tree tractor....plus, he's probably saving up for the cement mixer attachment.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Hey....don't forget, you're talking about the best angie's list tree service in the Pittsburgh area! How can that many consumers be wrong??
> 
> Besides, got to get as many dying oak removals as possible to pay for that world class tree tractor....plus, he's probably saving up for the cement mixer attachment.


 
Lol! This is the most quiet AA has been in a while! Open mouth, insert gay old foot! Hahaha.... 

Angie's list baby! 20 cheap, dumbass homeowners can't be wrong!! ..especially if they got payed off with extra cheap (albeit inferior) work! They would've probaby said anything just to be done with that freakshow, by the time it was all over with! :msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> Has anyone contacted the TCIA or Pennsylvania arborists association regarding this guy pretending to be an arborist? I know I should just let this go but I really take offense this guy. He is a con man pretending to be an Arborist.


 
I don't think pensi requires an arborist cert (not sure though). I know they don't have the arborist law, like mass and ct.

So maybe this old freak can do whatever he wants.. can this be possible??


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I don't think pensi requires an arborist cert (not sure though). I know they don't have the arborist law, like mass and ct.
> 
> So maybe this old freak can do whatever he wants.. can this be possible??



Pretty sure they don't require a cert down there. I never even heard of it being a requirement to prune till you told me you needed one in your state. I doubt anything can be done to him legally. Let's just hope he starts meeting some more informed customers.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Has anyone contacted the TCIA or Pennsylvania arborists association regarding this guy pretending to be an arborist? I know I should just let this go but I really take offense this guy. He is a con man pretending to be an Arborist.


 
Honestly he's one bad cut away from a wheel chair , and he's older than most dirt , so let him fool lie cheat his way through the "Golden Years " of his existence , really isn't he almost 7 hrs. off your radar anyway ... he will run out of fools in due time that will pay for his shananigans


----------



## Zale

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Mortared a fissure in a large Sycamore tree and used weapons for mass destruction of the Carpenter Ants that lived there and took out some dead limbs. Very pleasant A-List customer. Her neighbor wanted me to trim two of his trees in back. Then a Physicist (_we talked "string theory"_) neighbor across the way asked me to take some suckers off a large Pin Oak in front.
> 
> The street up ahead of us was barricaded for a Block Party In the process of dragging the suckers across the street to the truck, Denny, my offensive lineman sized groundman, was talking to a guy in an SUV. Turned out to be the City Manager of the little municipality we were in.
> 
> He wanted to know what we were doing to his trees. Seems the Sycamore and the Pin Oak were owned by the city. I chatted him up for a bit and showed him the mortar patch we had put on after killing the Ant Colonny. He said the City planned to work the trees on the street in September, so I gave him my card and asked him to send me a RFP on the municipality's tree work and I'd send in a proposal.
> 
> We dodged the bullet on the weather, nice working day but some clouds and thunder with just a few drops of rain hit us as we cleaned up.



AA- is this what the client requested or you recommended? Put the chainsaw down and pick up a book. This practice is so old school its laughable. The only thing you've done beside taking money for [email protected]#$it work is creating a hazard for the future. If you feel this is acceptable work, you should read everything Shigo has written.


----------



## treeclimber101

I have actually made this site a short stop by anymore because of him , he has made me hate even seeing his avatar and any post by him I just scroll past ... I think this forum took a real dump when he came and has consistently gone down and down everytime he puts something else up , so congrats AA you have managed to wreck something fun for me and judging by post counts I am not the only one ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I have actually made this site a short stop by anymore because of him , he has made me hate even seeing his avatar and any post by him I just scroll past ... I think this forum took a real dump when he came and has consistently gone down and down everytime he puts something else up , so congrats AA you have managed to wreck something fun for me and judging by post counts I am not the only one ...


 
Yes, I feel exactly the same way, but you're being way too much of a ##### about it! just saying bro! 

Stay strong!


----------



## beowulf343

treeman82 said:


> It's 9:18 on Monday morning and I've already been burned for almost $400... great way to start the week. Oh well, revenge will be mine.



Huh, your week started about as good as mine. Third pick this morning, snapped a brand spanking new chain on a load that was several tons under its rating. The second chain held it but was ruined in the process. Out over $1500. There will be some phone calls made tomorrow morning.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Scored a above average shape 041 today, virtually free. Cost me about 6 face cord of wood, I was gonna give it away, silly me. 

Pics soon.

God bless you all that lost money today, I feel for you. You're all professionals and I'm more than confident it will turn for you guys.

Jeff


----------



## tree md

Sold a pretty good one today. Three good sized removals for two neighbors. They are splitting the cost. A good day of climbing... And it's hot as hell here now.

Oh, and got some bills paid... I'm paid through Oct. on pretty much everything so I could be doing worse I guess.


----------



## treeclimber101

Friday I installed my 5k engine on my 352 and I can't get the auto sweep to work properly , so I removed the fuse til I figure it out ....I know that I am just buying a few thousand hrs. maybe out of a new engine but I also didn't want another 700.00 payment on a new machine ...


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> I have actually made this site a short stop by anymore because of him , he has made me hate even seeing his avatar and any post by him I just scroll past ... I think this forum took a real dump when he came and has consistently gone down and down everytime he puts something else up , so congrats AA you have managed to wreck something fun for me and judging by post counts I am not the only one ...


 

Yeah..............& this is the type of contractor I have to compete with, I use to get a little upset when people mentioned regulation, licenses, Certs, etc... Now Im starting to think it should be required!!!!

Storm came through this weekend & now Im overfull in the work dept. Funny.... the state, municipalities & insurance entities didnt ask me if I was an Angies List super contractor for the storm cleanup, LOL...... wonder why? oh it must be they`re more concerned about proper insurance, Credentials, bonds, proper equipment, registered SAP vendor, etc.... Oh well I`ll take it for now....then it`ll be back to bidding against "Bubbas" & being outbid by $20.00............ ya just gotta laugh or it`ll eat ya up!


Be safe & be healthy!!

LXT.......................


----------



## jefflovstrom

Garden Of Eden said:


> Scored a above average shape 041 today, virtually free. Cost me about 6 face cord of wood, I was gonna give it away, silly me.
> 
> Pics soon.
> 
> God bless you all that lost money today, I feel for you. You're all professionals and I'm more than confident it will turn for you guys.
> 
> Jeff


 
Way to go,Jeff
A face cord (indian cord) is half a cord here. A full cord here is 4x4x8. Euc or oak here would be around 400 per cord.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

lxt said:


> Yeah..............& this is the type of contractor I have to compete with, I use to get a little upset when people mentioned regulation, licenses, Certs, etc... Now Im starting to think it should be required!!!!
> 
> Storm came through this weekend & now Im overfull in the work dept. Funny.... the state, municipalities & insurance entities didnt ask me if I was an Angies List super contractor for the storm cleanup, LOL...... wonder why? oh it must be they`re more concerned about proper insurance, Credentials, bonds, proper equipment, registered SAP vendor, etc.... Oh well I`ll take it for now....then it`ll be back to bidding against "Bubbas" & being outbid by $20.00............ ya just gotta laugh or it`ll eat ya up!
> 
> 
> Be safe & be healthy!!
> 
> LXT.......................


 
Can't rep
gotta spread it around.
Maybe give AA some for spicing the site up (not). 
Hang in there, you will be all right. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Yeah..............& this is the type of contractor I have to compete with, I use to get a little upset when people mentioned regulation, licenses, Certs, etc... Now Im starting to think it should be required!!!!
> 
> Storm came through this weekend & now Im overfull in the work dept. Funny.... the state, municipalities & insurance entities didnt ask me if I was an Angies List super contractor for the storm cleanup, LOL...... wonder why? oh it must be they`re more concerned about proper insurance, Credentials, bonds, proper equipment, registered SAP vendor, etc.... Oh well I`ll take it for now....then it`ll be back to bidding against "Bubbas" & being outbid by $20.00............ ya just gotta laugh or it`ll eat ya up!
> 
> 
> Be safe & be healthy!!
> 
> LXT.......................


 Actaully I am really baffled by you in reguard to AA, I am surprised that you allowed him to dig in like a crab and take anything from you in that area , I would do a day a week for free just to break him in right , if he wants to work like a fool for free for a review than he would have to REALLY WORK FOR FREE to compete with what I would bid ...And anyways ANGIES LIST must not be that great since I receive daily emails from them to join ... I mean if it was all that then the real good contractors would pay dollar for membership and they wouldn't whore themselves out ...


----------



## MarquisTree

beowulf343 said:


> Huh, your week started about as good as mine. Third pick this morning, snapped a brand spanking new chain on a load that was several tons under its rating. The second chain held it but was ruined in the process. Out over $1500. There will be some phone calls made tomorrow morning.


 
What were you lifting with chains? What kind of chain? I used therm a bunch in fl but haven't seen them much up this way.


----------



## lxt

jefflovstrom said:


> Can't rep
> gotta spread it around.
> Maybe give AA some for spicing the site up (not).
> Hang in there, you will be all right.
> Jeff


 
I hope so Jeff.........its just dis-heartening, you pay your dues, put in many years of training, teaching, learning (still learning), etc.. & you just see so many jump into this biz with the lets "mortar" it up cup of knowledge that disgraces us.......oh well, guess when the customer with the mortar in their tree calls me???........yep, one more customer to try to educate in the right & wrongs of tree care!

whats sad is he is one of several tree care companies that just dont know in my area!!!!!! these are all guys that would bid on a redwood removal with a 1 ton dump, whisper chipper & a wildthing chainsaw for $200.00 & then come on here & post about it!!



LXT.....................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> I hope so Jeff.........its just dis-heartening, you pay your dues, put in many years of training, teaching, learning (still learning), etc.. & you just see so many jump into this biz with the lets "mortar" it up cup of knowledge that disgraces us.......oh well, guess when the customer with the mortar in their tree calls me???........yep, one more customer to try to educate in the right & wrongs of tree care!
> 
> whats sad is he is one of several tree care companies that just dont know in my area!!!!!! these are all guys that would bid on a redwood removal with a 1 ton dump, whisper chipper & a wildthing chainsaw for $200.00 & then come on here & post about it!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.....................


 
And #### floats so I am sure that they will thrive until they OD fall or go back to the pen , or lately be rehired ....


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> Actaully I am really baffled by you in reguard to AA, I am surprised that you allowed him to dig in like a crab and take anything from you in that area , I would do a day a week for free just to break him in right , if he wants to work like a fool for free for a review than he would have to REALLY WORK FOR FREE to compete with what I would bid ...And anyways ANGIES LIST must not be that great since I receive daily emails from them to join ... I mean if it was all that then the real good contractors would pay dollar for membership and they wouldn't whore themselves out ...


 
Not so much what he`s taking, its what he`s selling!!! I mean hell if I tell the home owner the tree should be removed for $1000.00 & someone comes in after me & sells them on packing that whore with mortar for $150.00.....well I lost that job & not that they`re a customer I would want anyway!!!

I just keep my pricing where its at & stay pro about it, Im in his area from time to time........but its the customers that want their trees done right & done by someone with a Rep & credentials, you`re right about the A-list...I get requests from them all the time & I just ignore it......! there are alot of similar tree companies to AA`s........hell to put em all under id starve, what one of em doesnt get the other will......I just focus on the higher end clientele......just hope it works (so far so good).




LXT...................


----------



## jefflovstrom

lxt said:


> I hope so Jeff.........its just dis-heartening, you pay your dues, put in many years of training, teaching, learning (still learning), etc.. & you just see so many jump into this biz with the lets "mortar" it up cup of knowledge that disgraces us.......oh well, guess when the customer with the mortar in their tree calls me???........yep, one more customer to try to educate in the right & wrongs of tree care!
> 
> whats sad is he is one of several tree care companies that just dont know in my area!!!!!! these are all guys that would bid on a redwood removal with a 1 ton dump, whisper chipper & a wildthing chainsaw for $200.00 & then come on here & post about it!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.....................


 
I know man, but I think you know too.
It all works itself out. You gotta hang and dig and promote. You do not want the customer's the hacks are getting. They will call you later. I know you hate the 'cert; thing. If you go for it it seperates you from them and then you can put that in a client's face. They can chose to go with a hack or the cert guy that will always be there for them and their friends. It really does work out in the end,you will see.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## lxt

I hear ya Jeff.....already got my Certs, actually had them for awhile & thats what in some cases can be even more dis-heartening.......I go become a CA along with other certs Ive had & now I gotta compete with the likes of....well you know!! its going ok as of lately though, just changed my focus......I like it better to tell ya the truth, Im not getting as many jobs, but....the jobs I get are higher end & I make more for less time....so not to bad.

ya see I was swimming in the same pond that the sewage starting coming into.......F that....I got outta there & went over to the gated pool section.....lot better over here...LOL




LXT................


----------



## dbl612

*chain use*



MarquisTree said:


> What were you lifting with chains? What kind of chain? I used therm a bunch in fl but haven't seen them much up this way.


 always surprised how popular chain use is on mainland europe and england. use of wire chokers is almost non-existant,where they have been very prevalent here for ages. use of nylon roundslings and flat nylons is taking over. all chain sling use overseas is alloy grade 80 and they were instrumental in developing grade 100. thanks tom


----------



## Slvrmple72

Sassafras


----------



## jefflovstrom

Slvrmple72 said:


> Sassafras


 
Cake, 
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Slvrmple72 said:


> Sassafras


 






Wow! That's a BIG Sassafras!

What did you do to it?


----------



## Slvrmple72

Removal for sister in law. We started splitting it up for the hog roast this saturday. Never had hog smoked over Sassafras so it should be interesting. Termites had started coring out the trunk which wasn't quite 3 feet dia. yet. Had to remove Gray Squirrel nest with 3 youngins, all safe and happily relocated.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Oh , I said cake, But Mike made me realize -;What are you gonna do with it. ? What's with the set-up? Kinda looked like a removal, but Mike made me think, (too bad I can't rep him, or hardley anyone unless they are total newbie or stupid!!! :la
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Garden Of Eden

jefflovstrom said:


> Way to go,Jeff
> A face cord (indian cord) is half a cord here. A full cord here is 4x4x8. Euc or oak here would be around 400 per cord.
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
Face cord for us here is a joke. Face cord is 4'high x 8'long x 16" pieces. Some guys even sell it 6' long. They all average $40-$60/Face cord here. Good oak, split stacked, and 90% of the time delivered. I can't/won't compete with that crap. It's not worth the time or effort. They sell ash, the same price as hickory, or oak. Its sad.

So all told, I'm out maybe $30 in gas to deliver the wood, I can do it at my convenience, and I ain't gotta split nuffin. lol It's a good swap. 

I swear I gotta know if AA actually put masonry mortar in a tree. If he did, you all in PA are some lucky Mo-Fos. That's the quality you gotta compete with. It's like Michael Phelps in a swim race with Christopher Reeves. Guess who's who...


----------



## Garden Of Eden

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh , I said cake, But Mike made me realize -;What are you gonna do with it. ? What's with the set-up? Kinda looked like a removal, but Mike made me think, (too bad I can't rep him, or hardley anyone unless they are total newbie or stupid!!! :la
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


 
Got your back with the rep jeffy...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Never mind, I just read all the post's before me. 
Bet that pig is gonna taste good!
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## no tree to big

I almost made a newer ground guy cry today... for the past couple weeks I've been sick so I was moving slow so he thought he was doing good when he was keeping up or out working me. Well today I had all my energy back :msp_w00t: amd at 2:30 I got my second third and fourth wind all at once we knocked out a 44" elm with a *Huge* canopy in 2 hours start to final clean up 2-40"1-36" and 1-44" american elm takedowns today, three semi loads of logs plus the loader went back full and still more on the ground and about 40 yards of chips O' almost forgot had to deal with a baldface hornet hive in the first tree of the day thats a nice morning wakeup, and I was the lucky one who got to grab the branch with it attached and stick it in the chipper when it hit the ground (I was the only one to not get stung the last "bee job"so I was nominated by my peers... )


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I almost made a newer ground guy cry today... for the past couple weeks I've been sick so I was moving slow so he thought he was doing good when he was keeping up or out working me. Well today I had all my energy back :msp_w00t: amd at 2:30 I got my second third and fourth wind all at once we knocked out a 44" elm with a *Huge* canopy in 2 hours start to final clean up 2-40"1-36" and 1-44" american elm takedowns today, three semi loads of logs plus the loader went back full and still more on the ground and about 40 yards of chips O' almost forgot had to deal with a baldface hornet hive in the first tree of the day thats a nice morning wakeup, and I was the lucky one who got to grab the branch with it attached and stick it in the chipper when it hit the ground (I was the only one to not get stung the last "bee job"so I was nominated by my peers... )


 

You are a champion!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

After a bad start to the day, things got semi better... disposed of a crap job I've had for the last couple of years, while still retaining the good work that I do for the client. Looked at 2 descent job, see what happens there, and did a quick inspection for a regular. Got to fly in a friend's new bucket truck... 75 foot Altec? Pretty sweet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Garden Of Eden said:


> Scored a above average shape 041 today, virtually free. Cost me about 6 face cord of wood, I was gonna give it away, silly me.
> 
> Pics soon.
> 
> God bless you all that lost money today, I feel for you. You're all professionals and I'm more than confident it will turn for you guys.
> 
> Jeff



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bought this yesterday, along with a new trailer and a new Bradco grapple bucket. Was holding off on buying any equipment as the VA was supposed to do a bunch. Not likely to ever happen! They are so good a promising and then never delivering. I cant wait any longer, it is STUPID that I don't have a machine, so screw it, more in debt I go!

Case 60XT Skid Steer For Sale - YouTube

Threw a new engine in the mix for my 06 F-250 FOR $6800, can we say BEND OVER!


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Bought this yesterday, along with a new trailer and a new Bradco grapple bucket. Was holding off on buying any equipment as the VA was supposed to do a bunch. Not likely to ever happen! They are so good a promising and then never delivering. I cant wait any longer, it is STUPID that I don't have a machine, so screw it, more in debt I go!
> 
> Case 60XT Skid Steer For Sale - YouTube
> 
> Threw a new engine in the mix for my 06 F-250 FOR $6800, can we say BEND OVER!


 
Nice looking machine. Gotta love payments! lol


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a champion!!!
> Jeff


 
I already know that you dont have to tell me:msp_thumbup:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Bought this yesterday, along with a new trailer and a new Bradco grapple bucket. Was holding off on buying any equipment as the VA was supposed to do a bunch. Not likely to ever happen! They are so good a promising and then never delivering. I cant wait any longer, it is STUPID that I don't have a machine, so screw it, more in debt I go!


 
They just take forever and a day to come through. Every time I've applied for an increase in my rating it takes more then a year. The back-pay check for my pension does look good though :msp_w00t: Though with the bean counters trimming around the edges of everything...I got a letter re: my school stipend- they are no longer covering any breaks longer then a week. So now the kids that work crap jobs to make ends meet will have to find a second one to cover the loss of funding during the winter interim between fall and spring semester. It wont hurt us bad, but I cannot imagine going full time and having a family without a good job. 

Yesterday I killed five spruce (pungens) that were dying from rhizospaerea and cytospora, between 55 and 70 feet tall. There were a number of funny things with this job

*there was so much dried sap from the cankers that each cut sent a cloud of rosin in the air. We all were pulling sap balls out of our hair. Even though I had a crewneck shirt on I was pulling some out of my meager chest hair.

*The neighbors garage was not a big deal, but saving the screening bushes was a PITA; I had to cut-n-chuck most of the tow largest ones to save several clumps of buckthorn, honeysuckle and mulberry :roleeyes:

*I'm used to burying the ground crew, but I've not seen two grown men move so slow in a long time. They were working hard, but pulling out one branch at a time and stacking in neat piles???

*I cut the first stump down to the flair (I never cut flush, I refuse to kill a chain because the HO does not want to pay for a stump grind) . A groundie "Oh the boss must not have told you, they want the stumps to be 8 inch pot stands" Mr. looks at them "no five inch", Mrs. looks and it's three inch.......in the end i had them all down to the flair; just like i did it "wrong" the first time


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, the whole thing is a mess, Kelly my sniper buddy, was diagnosed with severe sleep apthentha (sp?). He was told that he would die with out this certain machine (VA told him this) Took them 2.5 years to get it for him. Had to rent a machine outa pocket the whole time while he was waiting. I have them in limbo, waiting on the Congressman to get some time, gunna sit down with him and blow up the VA. The wheel is broken, don't need a new wheel, just need to straighten some spokes. Illegals get their food stamps on time tho.
They told me that it might take a year to get to DC, then it probably wont get approved anyways, because of the cuts "we cant even get approval for another position",wrong answer. They wasted a year and a half of my time. Remember JPS when I called u about school, since then! Nothing but fat and nasty's working in there, doing nothing but dragging their feet so their case load looks heavy. Went in for school, I didn't even know about the small biz assist, THEY talked ME into it! They are nothing but a bunch of..................Blue Falcons! They still haven't corrected my pay. I don't have the motivation right now to even address it. It will all be retro-activated when I do, so I consider it a savings account with no interest, just monthly deposits!
Think I am going to get them in trouble, then go to school as originally planned. Just don't know about time. Probably should wait a few years.


----------



## Zale

Chipping brush at the end of the day when a lady comes up to me and starts screaming at me. I can't hear her so I turn the chipper off and she begins to tell me how the chipper is shaking the whole house. I am set up at least 250' from her house. She tells me things are falling off her tables and lamps are shaking. I ask her calmly if I can see the "damage". We go into her house and there is one item on the floor. In the meantime, my groundsman starts chipping again full throttle. Nothing in the house moves. I look at her and tell her it must have been a earthquake. She looks at me like I am an idiot since we don't get earthquakes in Maryland. Sure enough, we had a 5.9 earthquake in VA. She at least said she was sorry.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Zale said:


> Chipping brush at the end of the day when a lady comes up to me and starts screaming at me. I can't hear her so I turn the chipper off and she begins to tell me how the chipper is shaking the whole house. I am set up at least 250' from her house. She tells me things are falling off her tables and lamps are shaking. I ask her calmly if I can see the "damage". We go into her house and there is one item on the floor. In the meantime, my groundsman starts chipping again full throttle. Nothing in the house moves. I look at her and tell her it must have been a earthquake. She looks at me like I am an idiot since we don't get earthquakes in Maryland. Sure enough, we had a 5.9 earthquake in VA. She at least said she was sorry.


 
Priceless...


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Zale said:


> Chipping brush at the end of the day when a lady comes up to me and starts screaming at me. I can't hear her so I turn the chipper off and she begins to tell me how the chipper is shaking the whole house. I am set up at least 250' from her house. She tells me things are falling off her tables and lamps are shaking. I ask her calmly if I can see the "damage". We go into her house and there is one item on the floor. In the meantime, my groundsman starts chipping again full throttle. Nothing in the house moves. I look at her and tell her it must have been a earthquake. She looks at me like I am an idiot since we don't get earthquakes in Maryland. Sure enough, we had a 5.9 earthquake in VA. She at least said she was sorry.


 
The newspapers say it was felt up here in central pa. I was grinding stumps and didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Bowhunter01

My truck was in park, but it looked like it was trying to get away. It was rolling forward and backward as far as the tranny let it. Felt like a train was going thru the yard.


----------



## treeclimber101

felt it in Bellmawr NJ .....


----------



## Toddppm

Zale said:


> Chipping brush at the end of the day when a lady comes up to me and starts screaming at me. I can't hear her so I turn the chipper off and she begins to tell me how the chipper is shaking the whole house. I am set up at least 250' from her house. She tells me things are falling off her tables and lamps are shaking. I ask her calmly if I can see the "damage". We go into her house and there is one item on the floor. In the meantime, my groundsman starts chipping again full throttle. Nothing in the house moves. I look at her and tell her it must have been a earthquake. She looks at me like I am an idiot since we don't get earthquakes in Maryland. Sure enough, we had a 5.9 earthquake in VA. She at least said she was sorry.


 
That's pretty good! Was playing hookie today at Budds Creek Moto track sitting on the side of a hill with a couple other guys talking about a jump and felt my bike moving so I grabbed some more brake, couple seconds later we all looked at each other and felt the ground raising up under us. Thought the big old tree we were under was breaking loose and going to fall, we all took off down the hill. Didn't find out till we pulled off the track it was an earthquake. Pretty freaky.


----------



## TreeAce

I was up a bean pole ish ash bout 50 feet when I felt it sway around more than the normal breezey kind of easy goin sorta sway. It just kinda giggled back n forth. I was like WTF....I just decided it HAD to be the wind even though it wasnt all that breezey. OR, my mind playing tricks on me cuz I wasnt it my favorite climbing situation and kinda just wanted to rope out and get out. My wife told me about the quake so now it makes sense lol


----------



## Slvrmple72

Didn't feel a thing...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Slvrmple72 said:


> Didn't feel a thing...


 
Nice sized maple. Looks like fun, but is that an echo I see? tsk tsk.:biggrin:


----------



## Slvrmple72

I have been trying to bring my buddy into the light for years now...sigh. Oh well, more Sihl saws for me! He did by a new Jonsered 2188. Nice saw!


----------



## MarquisTree

I hate to even bring it up but after all the BS that hack posted on here i really want to know what the Asinine Aerialist has to say about "mortaring" a tree. We can only hope that the tree warden has been fining him heavily for injuring that city tree.


----------



## Reg

A busy climbing and cutting day today. Took out 3 60ft firs in the morning and then rushed on to rig out a skinny one in a tight spot, followed by a dead maple. My gear is all gummed up now, nice views from above at least.
View attachment 196349
View attachment 196350
View attachment 196351


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> I hate to even bring it up but after all the BS that hack posted on here i really want to know what the Asinine Aerialist has to say about "mortaring" a tree. We can only hope that the tree warden has been fining him heavily for injuring that city tree.



Me too but I doubt we'll get an answer. Every time he gets called out on a specific failure he goes into hiding for a bit and comes back acting oblivious to the situation like it never happened.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Me too but I doubt we'll get an answer. Every time he gets called out on a specific failure he goes into hiding for a bit and comes back acting oblivious to the situation like it never happened.


 
i just hope i never have to cut that tree down if i had a dollar for every time ive hit concrete in the trunk of a tree. around here so many old street trees are full of concrete. If i didnt have a skid loader i woulda been screwed many times. i would have no idea what to do with it other than burn it.


----------



## prentice110

I had a rather large job yesterday that I bid and figured for one long day. However my trim climber spent a three day weekend in Michigan camping (left Friday). They had car trouble and couldnt get back. HO has been waiting for me since the end of June and I wasnt going to make her wait any longer so I hit it with my greenhorn who I dont even let use a saw yet, and has never roped. Any way we obviously didnt finish, and went back today. We knew the rain was coming and I was hoping we would beat it, but we didnt. I wasnt about to comeback a third time for one lousy 60ft Locust trim so I climbed it in a down pour, and lightning. At first I was scared, and almost came down. Then I thought for a minute, Im not married, I dont have any kids, and nobody likes me. So I finished the tree. Unfortunately, Im still here. Maybe next time.


----------



## TreeAce

prentice110 said:


> I had a rather large job yesterday that I bid and figured for one long day. However my trim climber spent a three day weekend in Michigan camping (left Friday). They had car trouble and couldnt get back. HO has been waiting for me since the end of June and I wasnt going to make her wait any longer so I hit it with my greenhorn who I dont even let use a saw yet, and has never roped. Any way we obviously didnt finish, and went back today. We knew the rain was coming and I was hoping we would beat it, but we didnt. I wasnt about to comeback a third time for one lousy 60ft Locust trim so I climbed it in a down pour, and lightning. At first I was scared, and almost came down. Then I thought for a minute, Im not married, I dont have any kids, and nobody likes me. So I finished the tree. Unfortunately, Im still here. Maybe next time.


 
So it sounds like u actually went for the "we had car trouble" thing lol. Oh..I am sure its true....lol. Just funny.Like no employees ever seem to have car trouble when there some place that sucks. But chit does happen. As far as the rest of ur post, all i can say is...well, I am still getting a chuckle out of it. I should be thanking u cuz anyone who can make me literally L O L before 7am is cool in my book.


----------



## mikegar

Placed an order for sherrill edge harness and some other gear, now I'm just waiting for it. Hopefully it'll be here by or on Saturday.

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## beowulf343

MarquisTree said:


> What were you lifting with chains? What kind of chain? I used therm a bunch in fl but haven't seen them much up this way.


 
Sugar Maple.
Custom chains built to my specs, and let's just leave it at that. I'm tired of having to argue the pros and cons of my chains, arguing the aspects of my chains that i have added over the years to make the specific job they are built for easier, and oddly enough, arguing a part of my chains that is proprietary to my family (my old man holds the patent), a part that was actually thought up by my grandpa based on an old skidding device and has passed every safety test and osha inspection it has gone through over the last decade, but because it replaces a common component on chain slings with a technology that while is modified is still old school, i still get crap about it from the uninformed, and i'm not in the mood to argue about it. No offense meant, i've just learned to keep my mouth shut over the years after learning that if people don't understand something, they are quick to put it down.

Anyway, for several years now, i've been ordering my chains built by a very reputable and well established company that deals in not much other than slings. I managed to get ahold of them that night with my problem and they flew me out yesterday to their main testing facility with the three other chains i ordered at the same time. All three failed. After investigating, it was found a lesser grade part was used to fulfill my specs, and while everything was tested separately, the final product was never tested to its specifications. I was pissed, and not really sure what direction to go in now. My boss is trying to talk me into suing, not sure if i want to do that, but some people should be fired i think, especially since they are not following osha guidlines on testing. 
Did learn a good lesson though, even brand new stuff will now get put through it's paces by me before everyday usage.


Edit: Lol, i can't believe you guys finally got AA to shut up-well done!


----------



## MarquisTree

beowulf343 said:


> Sugar Maple.
> Custom chains built to my specs, and let's just leave it at that. I'm tired of having to argue the pros and cons of my chains, arguing the aspects of my chains that i have added over the years to make the specific job they are built for easier, and oddly enough, arguing a part of my chains that is proprietary to my family (my old man holds the patent), a part that was actually thought up by my grandpa based on an old skidding device and has passed every safety test and osha inspection it has gone through over the last decade, but because it replaces a common component on chain slings with a technology that while is modified is still old school, i still get crap about it from the uninformed, and i'm not in the mood to argue about it. No offense meant, i've just learned to keep my mouth shut over the years after learning that if people don't understand something, they are quick to put it down.
> 
> Anyway, for several years now, i've been ordering my chains built by a very reputable and well established company that deals in not much other than slings. I managed to get ahold of them that night with my problem and they flew me out yesterday to their main testing facility with the three other chains i ordered at the same time. All three failed. After investigating, it was found a lesser grade part was used to fulfill my specs, and while everything was tested separately, the final product was never tested to its specifications. I was pissed, and not really sure what direction to go in now. My boss is trying to talk me into suing, not sure if i want to do that, but some people should be fired i think, especially since they are not following osha guidlines on testing.
> Did learn a good lesson though, even brand new stuff will now get put through it's paces by me before everyday usage.
> 
> 
> Edit: Lol, i can't believe you guys finally got AA to shut up-well done!




I am not fishing for an argument, I was asking. I used chains a lot in Florida, not much on trees mostly on steel. Do you have any pictures of your set up? Sorry if this is an old topic but I am new here.

Funny finally got that jack wagon arsine aerialist to shut up, but know we want to here him justify his mortaring job....


----------



## the Aerialist

MarquisTree said:


> I am not fishing for an argument, but know we want to here [sic] him justify his mortaring job....



That would be "hear" not "here" MT, but for your entertainment and gratification, I have started a separate thread to keep what is sure to be the hate out of this thread concerning the mortar job I recently did. One of my better jobs I must say. Go there if you want to clear your bowls about my practices and procedures.


----------



## tree MDS

Aww.. Crap!!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Why yes I can ~ I always have ...*



tree MDS said:


> Lol! This is the most quiet AA has been in a while! Open mouth, insert gay old foot! Hahaha....
> 
> Angie's list baby! 20 cheap, dumbass homeowners can't be wrong!! ..especially if they got payed off with extra cheap (albeit inferior) work! They would've probaby said anything just to be done with that freakshow, by the time it was all over with!... I don't think pensi requires an arborist cert (not sure though). I know they don't have the arborist law, like mass and ct.
> 
> So maybe this old freak can do whatever he wants.. can this be possible?? :msp_scared:



I'll post the homeowner's review of my work in the thread I started.


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> I'll post the homeowner's review of my work in the thread I started.



Yeah, "homeowner's review", being the key words there! 

I think probably all of us in the business get well meaning (usually elderly) customers asking about putting bricks and mortar in hollows from time to time. It's our job to inform them that that's just not the way it's done anymore - not to be equally as ignorant!

Why don't you try and actually pick up a book once in a while... seems to me nobody around here is even remotely interested in helping you figure anything out.. just saying.


----------



## dbl612

*grammer*



Aerial_Arborist said:


> That would be "hear" not "here" MT, but for your entertainment and gratification, I have started a separate thread to keep what is sure to be the hate out of this thread concerning the mortar job I recently did. One of my better jobs I must say. Go there if you want to clear your bowls about my practices and procedures.


 if your so concerned about grammer, bowels is not spelled bowls. don't throw rocks when your in the glass outhouse.


----------



## Blakesmaster

dbl612 said:


> if your so concerned about grammer, bowels is not spelled bowls. don't throw rocks when your in the glass outhouse.


 
"grammar" Sorry, dbl, you cool in my book, just couldn't let that slide. lol Eyem shure theirs plentie in my possts to. lol


----------



## the Aerialist

*True, the Nobody's here aren't interested in helping anybody .. UR1.*



tree MDS said:


> Yeah, ... seems to me nobody around here is even remotely interested in helping you figure anything out...



Well treeMDS there are two helpful responses in the thread I started.

It is true that there is a certain element _here_ that are not interested in anything but trying to elevate themselves by argument, usually in a most hateful way. I seem to be a target for the haters but you spew your vitriol quite liberally amonst each other as well, so I don't let it bother me. I have risen above the bullskat you all like to fling about.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Aerial_Arborist said:


> I have risen above the bullskat you all like to fling about.


 
Nobody spreads more "bullskat" around here than you do.


----------



## TreeAce

*got me a rope wrench*

I got it yesterday and couldn't wait to try it out. I am not sure what to think. As far as desending goes...its sweet...period. Its the going up part that makes me wonder. I am not good now nor will I prolly ever be, good at footlocking. I am ok with that. Seems like info worth sharing since I am lookn for advice here. Anyway, I started out with a pantin and a foot loop on an asender. Well, the stand up part was fine but then I still had to use one hand to move my hitch up farther so that when I sat back down to move the asender up I wouldn't lose so much of my progress. I felt like everything was just a big cluster F. The wrench was in my face OR when I wanted to move the wrench up I couldnt because the asender was in the way. So I got rid of asender and went with pantin only. It was alittle tough using only one leg after awhile but it was nice not having that asender in my way. I found myself wishing I had a chest harness with a croll. Or will that just get in the way also? Maybe a pantin on both feet inorder to switch legs every so often? I guess I just need to practice and see what I come up with. Oh ya..I also tried using my lanyard over my shoulder in order to help pull up my hitch pulley and that was somewhat successful for me. I would like any opinions on how to make this work best for me.View attachment 196501


----------



## Bigus Termitius

mike cantolina said:


> nobody spreads more "bullskat" around here than you do.



fact!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

TreeAce said:


> when I wanted to move the wrench up I couldnt because the asender was in the way.



Is the length of your footstrap adjustable? I made one and used a hitch to adjust the length until I know how long I want it.




TreeAce said:


> I found myself wishing I had a chest harness with a croll.



I would like to try one too. For now the lanyard works for me though.





TreeAce said:


> Oh ya..I also tried using my lanyard over my shoulder in order to help pull up my hitch pulley and that was somewhat successful for me. I would like any opinions on how to make this work best for me.View attachment 196501


 
I'm still fine tuning myself but it's by far the best method I've used.


----------



## tree md

Finished my 3 large removals today. About 10 hours in the whole job. I had to take off in the middle of the day yesterday to take care of groundy #### but got back to work by 2:30 (was hot as #### anyway). Was finished with all of our part by 10 this morning. From there it was arranging stump grinding and whatnot. Dropped three baby squirrels out of a nest yesterday... Only two of them survived. Didn't even have their eyes open yet... WTF, I thought the squirrels where already half grown this time of year!!! Called the game warden and he sent someone out there to pic them up who would raise them. LOL, sweet little old lady showed up as I was talking with the customer yesterday evening (worked till 7). Clients were very happy. I sold some Winter pruning on their Oaks and decent vista pruning job at the entrance of their development (they either own or control the purse for the HOA because she gave me the go ahead without batting an eye) to begin at will. She's a bigtime realtor in town and says she will keep me busy... And so far she hasn't lied...

Anyway, the conversation between me and my groundy yesterday afternoon was "do you want me to let you clean up before I drop some more ####"??? Groundy: "you just do what you do"... so I buried him... LOL. Did my last two removals in about 2 hours... I had my groundy so buried he couldn't get out... Like he was in a maze. LOL. Of course I had to help him cut and drag brush... too much for just one guy. Anyway, we made it happen.

Bid another large job today... Half dead HUGE Oak over the house and two 90' pines. I think he's going to go with me... Just have to actually put that big MF on the ground then... It's a craner.

I'm actually feeling pretty good. Had my 2 beer minimum tonight and a taco salad... My mind is telling me to go out and play but my body is telling me to lay down and go to sleep...


----------



## TreeAce

Thx Mike. Its obv to me that the system works. Just gotta practice with it and see. I just ordered a pin from the link u gave in that srt thread from the other day. I have to admit that I am not so sure about working an entire tree srt. Hard for me to wrap my mind around it, just hard to picture. But why bother going all the way up just to switch to Ddrt and then likely just to drop back down some n start working....when U can just shoot a line to the top , get rigged up srt, an get to work that much faster?? I can def wrap my mind around that.


----------



## 046

here's the attached pic ... looks good









Mike Cantolina said:


> I'm still fine tuning myself but it's by far the best method I've used.


----------



## prentice110

Aerial_Arborist said:


> ..... concerning the mortar job I recently did. One of my better jobs I must say.


 
OMFG!!!!!! What are you ####ing retarded?!!? I vote for dirty as a mod, and the first thing he should do is ban your ass! I hope the next tree you cut has concrete in it you aerial abortion!


----------



## sgreanbeans

prentice110 said:


> OMFG!!!!!! What are you ####ing retarded?!!? I vote for dirty as a mod, and the first thing he should do is ban your ass! I hope the next tree you cut has concrete in it you aerial abortion!


 They wont ban him, he is good entertainment. Were else are ya going watch a complete tool make videos of himself that just reinforces the fact...............that he is a tool.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Used the Skidloader yesterday, it was SOOOOOOOOOOOO nice, not having to cut everything up. Ran real smooth, were removing a pretty darn big elm, trunk 4.5-5ft. Picked a big chunk up a threw it in the dump with no problems. Would have taken me hours to buzz the whole thing up. Get the grapple next week, and my truck back. It will be like Christmas!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Congratulations on your new acquisition ...*



TreeAce said:


> ...I also tried using my lanyard over my shoulder in order to help pull up my hitch pulley and that was somewhat successful for me. I would like any opinions on how to make this work best for me.View attachment 196501



How about running the climbing line up and through the rope wrench from your hitch pulley then the pressure from the pantin locks it as you step up? This is how I use my Kong dbbl handled ascender with a DMM Revolver as a pulley for the rope.


----------



## TonyX3M

Did my first job in two and a half months for about 40 euros - removal of two decent size limbs about 50 feet high- probably will sell all my gear and get the hell out of business- right now it is a really expensive hobby! Last 16 estimates I did was too high - And I left me about 3 euros per hour of work - thats about 5USD - I refuse to climb for less money than that! All of those guys with a one husky 55 is a specialist arborists now- so screw it!


----------



## mikegar

Just cleared some service drops. Half a mulberry dropped on the servisec cut them free left all the brush. Id hate to be the homeowners

WE-9341A


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi Mike, don't be mad, but, your sig is bigger than your post's. I quess you must have a reason to push the cert#, still larger than your post.
Jeff


----------



## gatorlady

Still working on the greenhouse, winter prep


----------



## tree MDS

I feel like the third wheel! lol.


----------



## Zale

Getting ready for the big storm. The Boss has a crazy look in his eye. I think he would be happy if the eye of the storm would pass over all our clients. Myself, I wish it would just pass.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Clubhouse fun, two portys and we got it done!


----------



## jefflovstrom

gatorlady said:


> Still working on the greenhouse, winter prep


 
Whatchyagonnagrow?
Jeff--lol!


----------



## treemandan

Nice to see ya'll still beatin on AA and ridin OD's wood. :msp_tongue:

Ahh, yous all can do what you want to, God knows I do. Ropes, it probably don't show but you have been in my thoughts, hope the outlook is good. Sell the 40 and everything else, RETIRE NOW, drive a school bus a few hours a week.


I got this for Blakes:








The red clevis locks onto the crane cable just above the ball, run the climbing line through the STEEL ring, I use a beener for a fatter bend radius. Still, if the ball assembly ever came off the cable its BYE BYE. They say all you can do at that point is suck in air and start flapping, they say that's an involuntary relflex. I believe them.
I was looking at one of my Havens grips. Something like this could be used as a secondary tie in point. Well, that's if yer candy ass needs a second tie in point.:msp_tongue: If you want to know where I got the crane tie in strap let me know.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Slvrmple72 said:


> Clubhouse fun, two portys and we got it done!


 
I love those job's.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice sized maple. Looks like fun, but is that an echo I see? tsk tsk.:biggrin:


 
yeah, he's hiding his shameful face!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I feel like the third wheel! lol.


 
You a funny bustard!!!!!!! :msp_w00t:
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## mikegar

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi Mike, don't be mad, but, your sig is bigger than your post's. I quess you must have a reason to push the cert#, still larger than your post.
> Jeff



Bigger as in spacial dimensions? Or bigger as in more content? I'm using the forum in a program tapatalk so I don't see posts the way they are. As for pushing the cert, I only put it in my sig because others put their tools in the sig so I thought id do the same.


----------



## treemandan

Its actually not 10 of 2012 its 12 of 2010. Fooled me too, must have been fooling the cops too cause I haven't gotten a ticket.


I figured since the retaining apparattus for the rear tank was shot I would do something about the 10 gallons of nasty crap in the tank.









This is just what I blew out of one line


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Nice to see ya'll still beatin on AA and ridin OD's wood. :msp_tongue:
> 
> Ahh, yous all can do what you want to, God knows I do. Ropes, it probably don't show but you have been in my thoughts, hope the outlook is good. Sell the 40 and everything else, RETIRE NOW, drive a school bus a few hours a week.
> 
> 
> I got this for Blakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red clevis locks onto the crane cable just above the ball, run the climbing line through the STEEL ring, I use a beener for a fatter bend radius. Still, if the ball assembly ever came off the cable its BYE BYE. They say all you can do at that point is suck in air and start flapping, they say that's an involuntary relflex. I believe them.
> I was looking at one of my Havens grips. Something like this could be used as a secondary tie in point. Well, that's if yer candy ass needs a second tie in point.:msp_tongue: If you want to know where I got the crane tie in strap let me know.


 
I love your Alex Trebeck impersonation!!!
You are right on the attachment above the ball, you still need to heva your flip-line hooked thru the hook.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Pretty nasty in there









I was thinking the floorboards would be shot after last snow season but this is not bad at all.











I should have done this years ago.


----------



## treemandan

The tires even pass.









I think I still have a current inpection license, I would have failed them


----------



## treemandan

I got these for my F150. 







Found them on CL pretty close by too. 300 bucks, pratically new and came with F150 rims so I can just bolt them on. 11/32 tread depth. I found a real nice set for the F350 for 400.00 but they need mounted.


----------



## beowulf343

treemandan said:


> I got this for Blakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red clevis locks onto the crane cable just above the ball, run the climbing line through the STEEL ring, I use a beener for a fatter bend radius. Still, if the ball assembly ever came off the cable its BYE BYE. They say all you can do at that point is suck in air and start flapping, they say that's an involuntary relflex. I believe them.



That clevis looks too small, what size is it? On a lot of crane balls, hooking onto the top of ball doesn't mean you are hooking onto the actual cable, it often means you are hooking into the ear (can't remember name off the top of my head) that sticks out of the top of the ball that the cable attaches to. It's not uncommon to have a foot or more between the top of the ball and the actual start of the cable, and some of those ears are fat. I don't think that clevis would work for any of the cranes i work with.
Personal preference though, i guess-i prefer to tie in below the wedge socket if possible.


----------



## TreeAce

We got pounded by a thunder storm last nite. Sounded like bombs going off. Had 12 calls by noon and 7 more through the afternoon and evening. !9 calls in one day is a record for me :msp_biggrin:. I had to turn some away though, they are just to far. Anything 30 minutes or more away is pretty much a no thank you. I jumped on all the home town ones this evening. Some big...some small. All good. Crane job in AM. Getn my butt in bed.


----------



## treemandan




----------



## treemandan




----------



## Blakesmaster

beowulf343 said:


> That clevis looks too small, what size is it? On a lot of crane balls, hooking onto the top of ball doesn't mean you are hooking onto the actual cable, it often means you are hooking into the ear (can't remember name off the top of my head) that sticks out of the top of the ball that the cable attaches to. It's not uncommon to have a foot or more between the top of the ball and the actual start of the cable, and some of those ears are fat. I don't think that clevis would work for any of the cranes i work with.
> Personal preference though, i guess-i prefer to tie in below the wedge socket if possible.


 
I also find it a little unsettling to tie off to the cable right where the frayed end comes sticking back out of what I think you're referencing as the wedge socket. I have the same issue you pointed out with Dano's set up...to small of a shackle to get below that point. I do like his heavier duty webbing as opposed to a friction saver though. I just gotta get to the store and see what I can find. BTW, what's the difference between a shackle and a clevis?


----------



## prentice110

I had a bad ass day today. Did a lot, but Im not posting a 2 page rant right now to get it all in. I did a helluva lot, and made real nice coin. Took dang near 14hrs to do it. For those of ya that I text, I can send ya pics. Heres the deal, I went back to the yard to fix the stumper lite wire, cuz I had to splice it, the tounge chopped it when I gunned it up a hill, and it was getting dark and I had to hit another house. A guy at the yard informed me that a landscaper I know died 2 days ago. I as of now know no details, but I do know that he was in a tree sans any gear(free climbing). Im a lil shaken up. I used to do stumps for him on occasion, and often tried to sell him on my climbing, but he was a stuborn know it all mexi. I would stop by his jobs and everything was ass backwards. Oh well, theres nothing I can do now. I feel real bad for the family. IDK what else to say.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikegar said:


> Bigger as in spacial dimensions? Or bigger as in more content? I'm using the forum in a program tapatalk so I don't see posts the way they are. As for pushing the cert, I only put it in my sig because others put their tools in the sig so I thought id do the same.


 
Ah, OK, I did not know.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## dbl612

*tie-off options*



Blakesmaster said:


> I also find it a little unsettling to tie off to the cable right where the frayed end comes sticking back out of what I think you're referencing as the wedge socket. I have the same issue you pointed out with Dano's set up...to small of a shackle to get below that point. I do like his heavier duty webbing as opposed to a friction saver though. I just gotta get to the store and see what I can find. BTW, what's the difference between a shackle and a clevis?


 as another method to connect above the swivel-the crane op can put a 1 inch master ring in the opening above the pin on the wedge socket and the socket body. this works for cranes with 5/8 and 3/4 cable with no interference problems, and doesn't conflict with the wedge action in the becket or get tangled with the dead end, and or cable clamp attached to same. your shackle and strap with round ring can then go onto master ring with no rubbing on swivel ball. all bases are covered with secondary flip line in crane hook. thanks, tom.


----------



## treemandan

dbl612 said:


> as another method to connect above the swivel-the crane op can put a 1 inch master ring in the opening above the pin on the wedge socket and the socket body. this works for cranes with 5/8 and 3/4 cable with no interference problems, and doesn't conflict with the wedge action in the becket or get tangled with the dead end, and or cable clamp attached to same. your shackle and strap with round ring can then go onto master ring with no rubbing on swivel ball. all bases are covered with secondary flip line in crane hook. thanks, tom.


 
The shackle/clevis/red thing with the pin lock for the nut and bolt will easily accomadate pretty much any crane cable you are gonna see in this industry. The shackle, forged US steel, rated and clearly stamped goes on the cable, you take the lock pine out, unscrew the nut and bolt, pop it over the cable, it slides freely but will rest on the wedge WHICH is really the ONLY THING holding EVERYTHING together so where else where you rather be.

BTW, I am not yelling, it just sounds like it.


The wedge comes apart with relative ease once the weight of the ball is off of it. I had to cut a section of cable out and re-do the thing once when this bozo tried to yank his bucket out and up. He wrapped the cable around the c-channel of the bumper... yeah, didn't see that coming. I stuck a small log in there to ease the bend radius after I took the whole hook/ball/wedge assembly off. We were able to yank it out but it still was hairy... they made me drive the bucket while they yanked with the crane. Only had one shot to get it moving then steer it backwards, uphill, and to the right so not to crash into the trees and making sure I could stop it before I ending up across the road in another yard with it. Yeah, gotta watch where ya put them things!:msp_ohmy:

Anyway, the whole set up comes right apart and you don't need tools really. The only way the wedge can come undone is if its taken apart or breaks. Tying in below that point is mute, if the wedge fails, everything fails. To stay above those points on the crane ball I suggested the Haven grip which would actually hold you on the cable by itself though I wouldn't wanna. It would catch you if the ball dropped so to speak.


----------



## treemandan

The ball is usually two halfs that bolt onto the wedge/hook. It is just a weight, it does not secure anything. I told this guy he should peen the bolt end cause the nut was about to fall off. You just hand tighten the nut and bolt then smack the end of the bolt to peen it over to keep the nut on.



Yeah, it rides on the frayed wedge thing. Where else is better?


----------



## treemandan

I was at this company years ago, they did it right, only the illegals had driver's lisences, the owner was a juiced up cocaine cowboy ( oh the parties :msp_wink , everybody was out on parole and who knows what was in store each day. Biggest company in the book.

I was hired as a sub for a season, I drove my own truck, had a gas card, did my thing and went home mostly. Sometimes we would go out, I would hook the tips, hit the ground while another dude cut it while I got my 200 feet of rope ready to go back up in one breath. Its the trunk that gets ya. Watch out for the fat ones.

But what is the point of having a crane if you can't ride it? Maybe some companies have policies just because, but if it can't confidently pick me up then what good is it with 9K? It no more dangerous than a local carnival ride.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> Nice to see ya'll still beatin on AA and ridin OD's wood. :msp_tongue:
> 
> Ahh, yous all can do what you want to, God knows I do. Ropes, it probably don't show but you have been in my thoughts, hope the outlook is good. Sell the 40 and everything else, RETIRE NOW, drive a school bus a few hours a week.
> 
> 
> I got this for Blakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red clevis locks onto the crane cable just above the ball, run the climbing line through the STEEL ring, I use a beener for a fatter bend radius. Still, if the ball assembly ever came off the cable its BYE BYE. They say all you can do at that point is suck in air and start flapping, they say that's an involuntary relflex. I believe them.
> I was looking at one of my Havens grips. Something like this could be used as a secondary tie in point. Well, that's if yer candy ass needs a second tie in point.:msp_tongue: If you want to know where I got the crane tie in strap let me know.



I thought the strap was too long at first but now that you explained it I like the idea.


----------



## dbl612

*tie off methods continued*



treemandan said:


> The ball is usually two halfs that bolt onto the wedge/hook. It is just a weight, it does not secure anything. I told this guy he should peen the bolt end cause the nut was about to fall off. You just hand tighten the nut and bolt then smack the end of the bolt to peen it over to keep the nut on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it rides on the frayed wedge thing. Where else is better?


 treemandan- first thing i need to say, is i know next to nothing about trees, have a hard time determining diff. between oak and maple! however please know that the bolt not only holds the weight halves together, it also connects the hook with the swivel. that bolt/pin should have a safety cotter holding the nut on. as far as the unlayed cable, definite no-no, there should be minimum of 12-18 rope diameters (dead end) protruding from the wedge socket. a crosby clip with a separate pc. of cable should be attached to the dead end to prevent it from dislocating,or a terminator style socket can be used. any device that can apply pressure to the tail of the wedge that normally protrudes slightly from the socket will cause it to slip. the setup that this crane shown in post 9300 is hazardous to you. not to mention the incomplete blocking under the left rear outrigger! not as safe as a carnival ride. please be careful gravity has no mercy.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> treemandan- first thing i need to say, is i know next to nothing about trees, have a hard time determining diff. between oak and maple! however please know that the bolt not only holds the weight halves together, it also connects the hook with the swivel. that bolt/pin should have a safety cotter holding the nut on. as far as the unlayed cable, definite no-no, there should be minimum of 12-18 rope diameters (dead end) protruding from the wedge socket. a crosby clip with a separate pc. of cable should be attached to the dead end to prevent it from dislocating,or a terminator style socket can be used. any device that can apply pressure to the tail of the wedge that normally protrudes slightly from the socket will cause it to slip. the setup that this crane shown in post 9300 is hazardous to you. not to mention the incomplete blocking under the left rear outrigger! not as safe as a carnival ride. please be careful gravity has no mercy.


 
It's starting to look like you're gonna be in high demand pretty soon tom! What's your take on the storm, you think it's gonna be all that, or just alot of hype?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> It's starting to look like you're gonna be in high demand pretty soon tom! What's your take on the storm, you think it's gonna be all that, or just alot of hype?


 the usual suspects have calling, but who knows, won't make plans till after the destruction occurs. details @11 ! cheers, work safe, dial 1-800-outside.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thought I would drop this on here. Many of you know that I am a friend of Pat Miletich, the fighter. What many don't know is that Pat is also the main hand to hand trainer for the Seals. He goes there, sometimes the teams come here. This Seal was from Iowa and was pretty close to Pat. He was one of the guys who got UBL and then died in the crash last week. Pat put this up on facebook and it just about made me cry, still is. I cannot express how much I respect those guys, I have worked with them and they are nothing short of awesome in everything they do. These guys have a passion for their loved ones unequaled by any. The love that his dog shows, makes a heavy statement of this SEALS's character. And speaks volumes about loyalty.


Dog mourns at casket of fallen Navy SEAL - TODAY Pets & Animals - TODAY.com


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> Pretty nasty in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the floorboards would be shot after last snow season but this is not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have done this years ago.



Dan, I had the same prob with my 97' F350, 2 bad tanks, rusty and leaking. Looks like yours is plastic though.
I Put in new 19ga. front tank, but put in a 38ga. rear tank instead of the 19 ga. stock rear,
total of 57gal.

beemandan...P.S. If Jesus owned a diesel it would be the 7.3 ! lol






Changed the rear spring hanger brackets, shocks, brakes, ect. ect. since bed was off.


----------



## tree MDS

Ouch! I can't believe I just seen a Ford with its overwear off (my eyes!) The springs still look a little weak to me..

Nice work though, real nice!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Picked this bad boy up today. Was looking for a trailer to haul a skidsteer as I see that upgrade coming in the near future and decided why not make it dump too! No more shoving and stacking wood in the chip boxes, I can just dump it over the side with the mini. Axles on this ####er are rated to 8K lbs each. By the time I sell my two light duty trailers I'll only have about $5K in this and that's money well spent in my book.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Removed pine from garage*

Pulled the top 1/3 of a 60 ft. white pine out of a garage this morning. We had some pretty bad storms Wed. night with a F-1 touching down about 20 miles away. Must have been a pretty good gusts here because it picked the tops out of two white pines and threw this one 40 ft. onto the garage roof. Poor HO spent a couple of years rehabbing a plain little '50s house and he did a beautiful job. I'd cleaned up the trees a couple of years ago so I got the call. 

View attachment 196720

View attachment 196721


----------



## tree MDS

And if things ever get slow, it's "bark mulching galore" time!! lol..

Get on it pedro!! Hahaha.... 

Sorry chris.. couldn't resist! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big

everyday i am more and more amazed how dumb people are, today some lady asked us are you trimming my tree or taking it down?(village tree)

yes, thats why we have this big crane set up pulling huge chunks off your completly dead tree... she had been watching us a while then we shut down for lunch. we were down to a "hat rack" when she came out and started talking to us or I should say pleeding with us to not cut it down after we broke the news, after a couple mins some one said can I borrow some super glue I'll glue all the chips back together and put the tree back up I think she finally got that it was already cut down


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> And if things ever get slow, it's "bark mulching galore" time!! lol..
> 
> Get on it pedro!! Hahaha....
> 
> Sorry chris.. couldn't resist! :hmm3grin2orange:



Keep, laughin, there Sparkles, I'm thinkin CT would be a good first outing for this rig. I hear the local boys don't know how to cut a tree down there! lol


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> Picked this bad boy up today. Was looking for a trailer to haul a skidsteer as I see that upgrade coming in the near future and decided why not make it dump too! No more shoving and stacking wood in the chip boxes, I can just dump it over the side with the mini. Axles on this ####er are rated to 8K lbs each. By the time I sell my two light duty trailers I'll only have about $5K in this and that's money well spent in my book.


 sharp looking trailer, what powers the hoist-electro/hydro ?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Small Wood said:


> Pulled the top 1/3 of a 60 ft. white pine out of a garage this morning. We had some pretty bad storms Wed. night with a F-1 touching down about 20 miles away. Must have been a pretty good gusts here because it picked the tops out of two white pines and threw this one 40 ft. onto the garage roof. Poor HO spent a couple of years rehabbing a plain little '50s house and he did a beautiful job. I'd cleaned up the trees a couple of years ago so I got the call.
> 
> View attachment 196720
> 
> View attachment 196721



Boy those white pine tops sure opened up that garage...ouch!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

dbl612 said:


> sharp looking trailer, what powers the hoist-electro/hydro ?


 
Electric over hydraulic. Talked to another dude there who had just bought one, said he had already pushed up several loads of gravel and sand with it no problem. I'm more than convinced this thing will push a good load of wood. Never been a fan of dump trailers personally but this made real sense for me as I've noticed quite a bottleneck of our operation at the wood removal portion. Especially on big jobs/crane jobs, I don't have to fight the wood into the chip trucks, just set it on the trailer and go. 83" inside width and 16 foot long will accommodate any skidsteer I buy too.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Lightly pruned a Sycamore today*


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey Doug, Ah, Never mind,


----------



## Reg

Had some work done on my truck this morning. The mechanic works from home at a place called Brentwood bay. Hired a kayak for a couple of hours instead of just hanging around. Took me the best part of that time just to get around that little island and back in the photo.View attachment 196746


----------



## TreeSurfer

pruned 20 rainbow shower trees(cassia nealiae). all pole saw and ladder work. thats hawaii tree work for ya. half landscaping half tree work. :msp_wink:


----------



## derwoodii

Just got back from ma full bore 600 yard gun club range so chewin lunch.
Welcome To The Lang Lang Rifle Club
I voluntered to trim back some low and over hangs to help keep the range clear as club competition next month. Mostly pole pruner work but a small climb and drop with a small cut an fall. Worked all morning and so got no time on ma gun, ya boo sniff.


----------



## prentice110

no tree to big said:


> everyday i am more and more amazed how dumb people are, today some lady asked us are you trimming my tree or taking it down?(village tree)
> 
> yes, thats why we have this big crane set up pulling huge chunks off your completly dead tree... she had been watching us a while then we shut down for lunch. we were down to a "hat rack" when she came out and started talking to us or I should say pleeding with us to not cut it down after we broke the news, after a couple mins some one said can I borrow some super glue I'll glue all the chips back together and put the tree back up I think she finally got that it was already cut down


 
Back when DED hit hard, you had idiots chaining themselves to diseased/dying trees so you wouldnt cut em down. Gee that makes sense. and that was 40 + years ago. The general public is so ignorant that it makes me sick. I dont know how I sleep at night. Oh yeah, Dr. 12pack.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Garden Of Eden said:


> Face cord for us here is a joke. Face cord is 4'high x 8'long x 16" pieces. Some guys even sell it 6' long. They all average $40-$60/Face cord here. Good oak, split stacked, and 90% of the time delivered. I can't/won't compete with that crap. It's not worth the time or effort. They sell ash, the same price as hickory, or oak. Its sad.
> 
> So all told, I'm out maybe $30 in gas to deliver the wood, I can do it at my convenience, and I ain't gotta split nuffin. lol It's a good swap.
> 
> I swear I gotta know if AA actually put masonry mortar in a tree. If he did, you all in PA are some lucky Mo-Fos. That's the quality you gotta compete with. It's like Michael Phelps in a swim race with Christopher Reeves. Guess who's who...


 
Face of oak is around $100 here, paper birch and cherry gets ~$350/cord Hickory and fruit wood can be more. qwazy chit


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, the whole thing is a mess, Kelly my sniper buddy, was diagnosed with severe sleep apthentha (sp?). He was told that he would die with out this certain machine (VA told him this) Took them 2.5 years to get it for him. Had to rent a machine outa pocket the whole time while he was waiting. I have them in limbo, waiting on the Congressman to get some time, gunna sit down with him and blow up the VA. The wheel is broken, don't need a new wheel, just need to straighten some spokes. Illegals get their food stamps on time tho.
> They told me that it might take a year to get to DC, then it probably wont get approved anyways, because of the cuts "we cant even get approval for another position",wrong answer. They wasted a year and a half of my time. Remember JPS when I called u about school, since then! Nothing but fat and nasty's working in there, doing nothing but dragging their feet so their case load looks heavy. Went in for school, I didn't even know about the small biz assist, THEY talked ME into it! They are nothing but a bunch of..................Blue Falcons! They still haven't corrected my pay. I don't have the motivation right now to even address it. It will all be retro-activated when I do, so I consider it a savings account with no interest, just monthly deposits!
> Think I am going to get them in trouble, then go to school as originally planned. Just don't know about time. Probably should wait a few years.


 
Yeah it can be a royal PITA BeeItch. Not the reapubicans are lumping us in with welfare moms as being an "entitlement class". I gave 9 years of my life, and a portion of my health why they went to school? They drive around with their yellow ribbon and fish magnets, then tell us we get paid too many beni's...

Say a guy is rated near 100% and has problems holding down a job due to his disabilities. The income threshold for "unemployable" status is something like $11,500 a year... :huh: 

So it's "Support out troops" Forget the vet's.

I wonder why we do not hear about cutting benefits for retired congressman? Make them pay out of pocket for going to Walter Reed...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Sorry...Rant off... 

Had another interesting one today, commented on it in another post, where they tipped me $40 on a small backyard rigging job. My initial job for the day had called off, so i was just going to run errands and take my mom to a clinic appointment.

It was kinda fun, my PT called me and asked if I could coem look at a DED tree condemed by the village. Wauwatosa gives 30 days to remove condemned elms, or they remove and assess the property.

It was not much bigger then she described, but it was so multi-stemed that it was more like a 3o foot shrub then a tree. i mentioned that there was prol'y other volunteer elms dieing in the fence-row. Found one skinny 20 ft'er a ways down. Walked to the back and there was another 30 ft'r on the service drop...oh...is that a walnut limb hanging in the hackberries? that was 6 inch dia and 40 ft long. Morning is looking better and better.

I could shoot a line into several of these huge walnuts and rig all the backyard stuff out, and show off the GRCS. No need to bring a crew in, the HO and his Dad stacked brush, and we'll chip on monday after a nearby job. We lowerd them down and cut firewood as we went.

The only tree I had to climb was the initial elm i was called in for, it was too close to the road, But hanging out of the fence-row it stacked up as I cut real nicely.

'Tosa ordnance calls for no bark to be left above ground, so now we have a few stumps to add on what was initially a minimal billing for someone who takes care of me. Oh and we need to bring in 75ft bucket to do tip thinning on the walnuts in the fall...

Most of the muni's allow the storage of elm firewood if you use a plastic tarp for a year. As he re-reads it he sees the line where "no wood may remain on property unless all the bark is paled off", wow we got a good sized pile out of that, now he wants that gone too.

Oh, and the buckthorn in the yard, the purple poop is not really needed...

It was a rather fun 3.5 hours


----------



## prentice110

Aerial_Arborist said:


>


 


jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Doug, Ah, Never mind,


 
Jeff, were you going to say, tennis shoes? Ah, never mind.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

They lifted the restrictions on elm wood here. I guess they decided it was a lost cause.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

This (and a few other) Muni spends a lot on treating their big street elms, they do not want any nurse logs laying around, and are on top of flagging trees like flies to Jeffe's beard


----------



## TreeAce

Did a short fat maple this morning. The tree was the kind that is VERY easy with a crane or kinda difficult without a crane due to power lines along street and loops running up to HO house and the nieghbors house. Had this log on crane deck by 12:00, thats my dude mikie in picture. He is becoming a pretty good climber and I think he is close to getting started on spurs soon. Went and knocked out some storm damage in the afternoon. Just some hangers and a busted up brad pear. Had a good day and doin more estimates in morning. I am hoping to have estimates done by 2 tomorrow and then chill till monday. Maybe golf or skeet/trap shoot on Sunday morning.View attachment 196769


----------



## sgreanbeans

We took out a small silver maple yesterday for a retired Marine Sgt Maj. Never seen a yard so manicured, I think the grass was standing at the POA! We were ripping thru it, almost done with the last lead, then all of a sudden I have this intense pain in my left arm. Look at it and I have this BIG ARSE bee stinging the shat out me. So my reaction was to swat it...........right, ya with me! Only problem was, I should have let go of the Silky first. Cut my arm and killed the bee, same shot. Then of course I am beeing (pun!) swarmed by his brothers. Long story short. HO is deathly allergic and had them before. Had a pest company out and they said they are those African Killer bees. Black and white, mad as hell. Got out the Jamesons and cut the nest to the ground. My VERY BRAVE, Jr groundie, ran up grabs the nest, bees going crazy, and throws it in a can with chemicals, they died pretty quick..........what a day!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Electric over hydraulic. Talked to another dude there who had just bought one, said he had already pushed up several loads of gravel and sand with it no problem. I'm more than convinced this thing will push a good load of wood. Never been a fan of dump trailers personally but this made real sense for me as I've noticed quite a bottleneck of our operation at the wood removal portion. Especially on big jobs/crane jobs, I don't have to fight the wood into the chip trucks, just set it on the trailer and go. 83" inside width and 16 foot long will accommodate any skidsteer I buy too.


 

You will end up falling deeply in love with that trailer! Op is looking good by the way! Like the logo. I can usually get about 10 dumps with out a recharge. Don't drop big logs in on the bare metal, the seems will start coming apart. Some guys lay plywood down to prevent the splitting, don't, it will not allow smooth dumps.We always thro little junk in first, to soften the blow. Careful not to have one side heavier than the other up front, scissor lifts do not like that, try to keep it some what balanced. I have a Ford F-700 that just sits, I use the trailer so much that I don't need it and it is easy for the yungins to handle, middle of a big one, can send them to the dump site with no worries. Unlike the big truck, I am the only one who drives it. Keep extra hitch/cotter pins in the tool box. They bounce pretty good when they are empty, eventually working a cotter loose, allowing the hitch pin to pop out.


----------



## flushcut

I just read AA wants to be a better tree guy by not filling trees with cement, but won't accept the fact using spurs to prune is bad juju. Will he ever get a clue? I doubt it but I have hope. That and I read some other random posts. I have not really done much of anything today because it is Saturday and the only things on my list are beer and steaks later, maybe even some grilled veggies. Hopefully some of the rest of you guys will stop and smell the seared meat as we work to hard for that money. Anyway take the day off because it is fixin to be one perfect day to do nothing. 
Then again if you are on the east coast keep your head down and stay safe make that money and come home safe so you to can enjoy the fruit of your labor.


----------



## treeman75

I am riding my bike today. I bought it back in May and got a great deal on it.View attachment 196781


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Electric over hydraulic. Talked to another dude there who had just bought one, said he had already pushed up several loads of gravel and sand with it no problem. I'm more than convinced this thing will push a good load of wood. Never been a fan of dump trailers personally but this made real sense for me as I've noticed quite a bottleneck of our operation at the wood removal portion. Especially on big jobs/crane jobs, I don't have to fight the wood into the chip trucks, just set it on the trailer and go. 83" inside width and 16 foot long will accommodate any skidsteer I buy too.


 
I bought a 14' PJ dump trailer and love it. It works great with my mini.View attachment 196782


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at killing the big Silver on the left yesterday. Pretty bad ass mofo imo. High dollar takedown right there! Anybody got any ideas? Bare primaries.


----------



## tree MDS

You ain't getting a bucket in that tiny little dug out, retaining walled driveway with the minivan in it, either. Almost the kind of tree I don't even want.


----------



## jefflovstrom

How close to the primaries?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> How close to the primaries?
> Jeff



Close enough. I figure I could maybe get the worst of the overhang with the 60 footer, but that hill the damn things on makes it taller than it is too. The only good high rigging crotches put the brush right over the service to the house and like 5 cable and phone lines. I never dealt with trying to get all that dropped before, not sure I'd wanna either! lol.

Edit: the wood can come out through the neighbors yard (no retaining wall), so that part is doable.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> Close enough. I figure I could maybe get the worst of the overhang with the 60 footer, but that hill the damn things on makes it taller than it is too. The only good high rigging crotches put the brush right over the service to the house and like 5 cable and phone lines. I never dealt with trying to get all that dropped before, not sure I'd wanna either! lol.
> 
> Edit: the wood can come out through the neighbors yard (no retaining wall), so that part is doable.


 
We usually get the power compay to drop the service and then do the tell/cable ourselves. Sometimes the Troubleman doing the drop will do them for us. I'll ask to borrow their ladder while the coil the wire and the good ones volunteer to do it "no problem".

I know a few guys who will cut the cable and just call for it to be restrung


----------



## Grouchy old man

We're talking primaries out on the pole crossarms here, it's not the service that would worry me. Looks like the primaries go right through. Surprising, because here across the border in NY the power company would have had Big Orange remove the whole right side of that canopy. 15 foot clearance I believe is required. That might be an option- contact the power company to remove what's around their primaries. That would make removing what's left easier- and safer.


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks for the input guys. A couple of good ideas there. 

Jps, I did put back up a cable line once (guy that worked for me unhooked it), didn't seem like a big deal. I took one down with a pole pruner once myself. The cable guys weren't real happy with me when they had to come out at 6:30 to put it back up. lol.


----------



## treeman75

Depending on how hungry you are. Tuff trees like that put good money on it so its worth your time.


----------



## gatorlady

Jeff...Sorry I'm late,,,,reply is.....................silverbells and cockleshells, and maybe an eggplant!!!!! F


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Thanks for the input guys. A couple of good ideas there.
> 
> Jps, I did put back up a cable line once (guy that worked for me unhooked it), didn't seem like a big deal. I took one down with a pole pruner once myself. The cable guys weren't real happy with me when they had to come out at 6:30 to put it back up. lol.


 
Yea call the power company you dork , you should have them in your phone they need to maintain 20 feet around the bells so they will take it down below the bells , they will however bill ya 100 and hour for the truck , but they will bill for that so you don't to kick anything out before you get paid ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

gatorlady said:


> Jeff...Sorry I'm late,,,,reply is.....................silverbells and cockleshells, and maybe an eggplant!!!!! F


 
:jester::waaaht:
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea call the power company you dork , you should have them in your phone they need to maintain 20 feet around the bells so they will take it down below the bells , they will however bill ya 100 and hour for the truck , but they will bill for that so you don't to kick anything out before you get paid ...


 
Dude, can you quit being a 'd i c k' for one day?
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea call the power company you dork , you should have them in your phone they need to maintain 20 feet around the bells so they will take it down below the bells , they will however bill ya 100 and hour for the truck , but they will bill for that so you don't to kick anything out before you get paid ...



If that's the case, for 100 bucks an hour, I would probably just have a go at it myself.

A true 75 footer would probably be ideal though. We'll see, I sent out the estimate this am. I doubt anything will come of it (probaby just storm scared, and will put it off after this blows over). 

One thing that was nice on that estimate, was the fact that the other bid the lady had was actually from a respectable tree service, and it was pretty much the same as mine, from what the lady said. Rarely do you get that around here anymore. Most of the chitbirds probably wouldn't even wanna touch that tree anyway though..


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> If that's the case, for 100 bucks an hour, I would probably just have a go at it myself.
> 
> A true 75 footer would probably be ideal though. We'll see, I sent out the estimate this am. I doubt anything will come of it (probaby just storm scared, and will put it off after this blows over).
> 
> One thing that was nice on that estimate, was the fact that the other bid the lady had was actually from a respectable tree service, and it was pretty much the same as mine, from what the lady said. Rarely do you get that around here anymore. Most of the chitbirds probably wouldn't even wanna touch that tree anyway though..


 
If you dont mind me asking what did you put on it?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> If that's the case, for 100 bucks an hour, I would probably just have a go at it myself.
> 
> A true 75 footer would probably be ideal though. We'll see, I sent out the estimate this am. I doubt anything will come of it (probaby just storm scared, and will put it off after this blows over).
> 
> One thing that was nice on that estimate, was the fact that the other bid the lady had was actually from a respectable tree service, and it was pretty much the same as mine, from what the lady said. Rarely do you get that around here anymore. Most of the chitbirds probably wouldn't even wanna touch that tree anyway though..


 
Really so if you bang them for 2700/3000 300 .00 to have a safe tree isn't worth it ??? Thats a dollar waiting on a dime there ... just saying ... I would eat that tree up ...


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, can you quit being a 'd i c k' for one day?
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


 
Nope .... its just in my blood , just like raiding castles and raping young maidens is in yours ..... And actually I am decent person I just have problems with my attitude at times ...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> Thanks for the input guys. A couple of good ideas there.
> 
> Jps, I did put back up a cable line once (guy that worked for me unhooked it), didn't seem like a big deal. I took one down with a pole pruner once myself. The cable guys weren't real happy with me when they had to come out at 6:30 to put it back up. lol.


 
Cable and tel, all you need is a ladder and pliers.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Stepladder in the brush pile*

I've was bouncing between storm cleanup jobs today trying to keep everyone happy and I showed up to chip brush for an old customer. I grabbed a pile with the grapple and there was a wooden stepladder buried in the pile. The HO told me it belonged to the neighbor. He fell off trying to clear some limbs. He wants you to give him a bid and he doesn't want to see that ladder any more. I took the ladder, gave the guy a deal on some work and prescribed Osteo-Biflex. :msp_tongue:
Phil


----------



## Slvrmple72

My belly is full of Sassafras smoked hog! Potatoe Salad, Pasta Salad, Baked Beans, German Chocolate Cake, and Amberbock. Should hold me over till morning. Maybe...


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You ain't getting a bucket in that tiny little dug out, retaining walled driveway with the minivan in it, either. Almost the kind of tree I don't even want.


 

It looks like a do-able limbwalk. I would rather do it with no leaves but I think i could pop that out over the wires into the street. Of course I would have it covered. The rest jess looks regular.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> If that's the case, for 100 bucks an hour, I would probably just have a go at it myself.
> 
> A true 75 footer would probably be ideal though. We'll see, I sent out the estimate this am. I doubt anything will come of it (probaby just storm scared, and will put it off after this blows over).
> 
> One thing that was nice on that estimate, was the fact that the other bid the lady had was actually from a respectable tree service, and it was pretty much the same as mine, from what the lady said. Rarely do you get that around here anymore. Most of the chitbirds probably wouldn't even wanna touch that tree anyway though..


 
Well that was nice of her. But I keep fergettin all use panty wearers got them buckets and cranes. Now i can't beleive we are even having this conversation about how to do it.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Doug, Ah, Never mind,


 
yeah


----------



## treemandan

dbl612 said:


> treemandan- first thing i need to say, is i know next to nothing about trees, have a hard time determining diff. between oak and maple! however please know that the bolt not only holds the weight halves together, it also connects the hook with the swivel. that bolt/pin should have a safety cotter holding the nut on. as far as the unlayed cable, definite no-no, there should be minimum of 12-18 rope diameters (dead end) protruding from the wedge socket. a crosby clip with a separate pc. of cable should be attached to the dead end to prevent it from dislocating,or a terminator style socket can be used. any device that can apply pressure to the tail of the wedge that normally protrudes slightly from the socket will cause it to slip. the setup that this crane shown in post 9300 is hazardous to you. not to mention the incomplete blocking under the left rear outrigger! not as safe as a carnival ride. please be careful gravity has no mercy.




I was a hired sub on that job. When that hunk of junk rolled in late, leaking and listing to one side I had the operator pic a trunk I had taken the top out of while I was waiting for him. I cut it from the ground, it took it so I figured it would take me. After a couple hours of wondering when someone was going to tell me it was all a joke and it not happening I told the company owner I had enough. The crane was involved in some diaster later on and demolished. I had worked with that crane once before. It was a dark a stormy night. It was, I couldn't see nothing, couldn't hear nothing. I rolled onto the job, didn't even say HI, crane was set, we picked one cut from a cracked tree then I hopped backed in my truck and carreened to the next job. I didn't get a good look at that pile til a few weeks later. After that it was a short time before I stopped working at the company and I know i was pushing it from the start with them. I never seen such a frayed cable end! Good thing i had that guy hammer his nut back on huh?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> It looks like a do-able limbwalk. I would rather do it with no leaves but I think i could pop that out over the wires into the street. Of course I would have it covered. The rest jess looks regular.


 
That might be an option. You have to remember pics can be decieving, tough guy.. I don't see too many trees that get bid in the 5 - 6k range around here lately.

If (and I highly doubt it) I get it, I'll give you $250 a day to come over and show me how it's done! :biggrin:

Lol.


----------



## TreeAce

Just my 2cents....if u try pop em out an ONE of them peels......ur screwed. Any reason u cant block or part block street and use a crane??


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> That might be an option. You have to remember pics can be decieving, tough guy.. I don't see too many trees that get bid in the 5 - 6k range around here lately.
> 
> If (and I highly doubt it) I get it, I'll give you $250 a day to come over and show me how it's done! :biggrin:
> 
> Lol.


 
on a seriouse note i would just have the power company come out and sleeve the lines and pick it with a crane. it could be roped or whatever but it would be a PITA. tree doesnt look insanely large a 25 or 30t crane with around 100ft of main boom would be plenty and probably over kill. you can get those around here pretty cheap like around 100 per hour.

we just did one almost identicle tree to that but was an oak a few days ago i did it for 3800.00 900.00 for the crane the rest for me. the last trunk pick we took weighed around 8200 pounds.

once i find and charge my cell phone ill try and post pics


like others have said if you get one of those things to peel your effed. the risks would not outway the rewards for me without a crane.

i bid one yesterday where i wanted to use a crane and the guy i was bidding it for said why the other guy said he could just cut it down. i just told him if he didnt want me to use one the other guy is the right choice.

i try to stay out of situations of headache.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

mattfr12 said:


> i try to stay out of situations of headache.


 
My way of thinking too, I may need the work these days, but not enough to risk it all for a few bucks. What they can do to you for "loss of service" can exceed most people insurance coverage. When i hear people talk about jump-cutting over primary, it seems like egos getting the better. "I can do this" is more like "cut an pray".

Over here I would call the We*Energies and have them send Aspludh to take the risk, then I would finish and clean up their leavings. No charge, they would prefer not to have to put it back up.


----------



## TreeAce

John Paul Sanborn said:


> My way of thinking too, I may need the work these days, but not enough to risk it all for a few bucks. What they can do to you for "loss of service" can exceed most people insurance coverage. When i hear people talk about jump-cutting over primary, it seems like egos getting the better. "I can do this" is more like "cut an pray".
> 
> Over here I would call the We*Energies and have them send Aspludh to take the risk, then I would finish and clean up their leavings. No charge, they would prefer not to have to put it back up.


 
Who pays Asplundh? If Energy company was worried about that over hang wouldn't they have already cut it? Just the part over there wires I would assume. Asplundh isn't gonna do it for free obv. I am just curious how that would work.


----------



## flushcut

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Over here I would call the We*Energies and have them send Aspludh to take the risk, then I would finish and clean up their leavings. No charge, they would prefer not to have to put it back up.


 
They did the same thing for us a few years ago with a similar tree over the primaries. They did however leave a cluster [email protected]#k mess of a brush pile but oh well, and the guys that did the trimming tried to snake the bid from me.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> Who pays Asplundh? If Energy company was worried about that over hang wouldn't they have already cut it? Just the part over there wires I would assume. Asplundh isn't gonna do it for free obv. I am just curious how that would work.


 
its part of the contract, make safes. The power company's do not want us doing it. So it is a mandatory service. May even be a legal requirement. Most ops have a contact crew, their whole purpose in life is make safes. When there isnt any, they just jump in with the line crews. When I have them come out. I always cook lunch for them on my little portable grill, when I do this, for some reason, they tend to stick around! Had them do a whole job for me once, my guys just cleaned up! They didn't want to go back to line work so they hung out with us all day!
Now, when it comes over the wire that they are going to do one for me. They race to get there!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Holy Bat chit, I did more work this weekend than most do all month! Doing a job for a Marine Sgt Maj (ret). Had a tall one, maybe 100ft maple, had to put on the gaffs I hate those things, my shin is killing me! Ground a MASSIVE elm stump, chips will fill my dump trailer. Ground another big maple for Sgt Maj in the front. Had to carry the whole tree thru a 2.5ft gate. Rip and qtr the trunk, all hand carry. 2100, not bad for a Sunday! I am paying for it today.


----------



## treemandan

TreeAce said:


> Just my 2cents....if u try pop em out an ONE of them peels......ur screwed. Any reason u cant block or part block street and use a crane??


 
Yeah, its going to have to be cut right. 5 to 6 K sounds about right... well, maybe on the low side. But once the wires are sheilded 10 feet past each side of the tree its not the bad.


----------



## NCTREE

Heres my fun one for the day. An oak uprooted into a gray birch, the birch's root plate was lifted up six inches from the weight of the oak. I had to anchor the birch but its still standing. The oak came down nicely though.


----------



## lxt

NC..........you should have Murphy come do that one! Id like to see how "tripping a widowmaker" works on that, check out the video section!



LXT.................


----------



## Slvrmple72

Took out an apple with a cherry today. Uprooted the apple but stayed off the 2nd story deck behind the house and away from a big white ash with some serious trunk issues. Didn't want to hit it at all!


----------



## treeman82

Today was a fun one. Got all the boys together, and the 70 ton crane. Did a BS maple on a house while waiting for the crane first thing in the morning. 3 of us worked on that, while I got 2 others set up on the main job picking away at the stump. Everybody arrives, and we hit it. Good sized hickory fell into the lake, so I wound up "borrowing" a neighbor's paddle boat in order to cut the thing and set chokers. Fought my way through that one. Had a hell of a time getting the stump to come out, and in the process the crane caved in the road a bit.


----------



## NCTREE

lxt said:


> NC..........you should have Murphy come do that one! Id like to see how "tripping a widowmaker" works on that, check out the video section!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.................


 
I don't think murphy's trick would have worked on this one, she was lodged in that birch pretty good. After I cut the trunk free there was an 8 footer lodge in the crotch. I have to find some dynamic rope to guy that birch, its 80ft and 20 in at the base. The Ho is a little crazy about his woods trees. Has anyone guyed anything this big before?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> They did the same thing for us a few years ago with a similar tree over the primaries. They did however leave a cluster [email protected]#k mess of a brush pile but oh well, and the guys that did the trimming tried to snake the bid from me.


 
Yeah, they can leave a mess, then other crews will leave a nicely staced set of piles, as if they would have to chip them. Luck of the draw.

Monday i was up in a stonedead ash treee =that had bark falling off and cracks I could get my fingers in. A few parts of the basal area wer e punky so it was desided I would bomb everything. Some of the sections were skinny enough I couldnt get my gaffs in next to each other, so I'm wobbling around up in the tops, pushing 10-15 foot stems out into the canopy below (Thank God for the Wraptor, it would have been a PITA getting op that snakey rock hard pole (incert home-erotic joke here) if I had to climbe through and above all the adjacent canpoy). The whole time I was up there an Asplundh/WeEnergies crew was watching me, quietly commenting to each other as I progressed. I yell out a"have I passed the exam yet?" No reply...


----------



## treeman82

Put the boys on an uprooted red oak this morning while I got the crane mobilized. Buddy came over with his dump truck, and we loaded yesterday's stump on the back. Got the crane fueled up and back on the road. Got the red oak off the people's roof and packed up to pluck a white oak off another roof for a friend.

My buddy who I team up with for things like this has a friend who was going all out for this storm.. buying saws, loaders, etc. etc. My friend put the word out that we had the crane, if you have work for it call, because otherwise we send him home. Guy calls first thing this morning... "can you send the crane down to me? I have my own climbers, but I need to pick a tree off a house with it." I told my buddy, either we go with the crane, or the crane goes home. So he relays the message... guy wasn't too thrilled I guess... but we explained that at the end of the day we need to know, or crane goes home. So 4:00 I'm sitting with the operator, he's about to roll out... still no word. 5:30 we get the go-ahead. I call the crane company to see about having them come back tomorrow... sorry can't. I told my friend to return the call saying "sorry, no can do... but if you want to wait the price is now double." Crane company said they can't get me anything until next week, at the earliest. That's completely fine by me though, because all of my clients are set for heavy lifting; the rest is grunt work, or requires a much smaller crane. Learned my lesson from last time, when it comes to the heavy iron.... you want the machine? call their office and get on the list... otherwise give me the work, unless you're paying me you're not getting my people.


----------



## Zale

Worked on storm damage all day. Our area wasn't hit too bad. Pulled up to a job this morning to chip a damaged bradford pear. The HO was kind enough to have cut it up with his circular saw and leave it in a pile for me to chip. The HO thought he was doing me a favor. Thousands of little itty bitty pieces.


----------



## tree md

_ Monday i was up in a stonedead ash treee =that had bark falling off and cracks I could get my fingers in. A few parts of the basal area wer e punky so it was desided I would bomb everything. Some of the sections were skinny enough I couldnt get my gaffs in next to each other, so I'm wobbling around up in the tops, pushing 10-15 foot stems out into the canopy below (Thank God for the Wraptor, it would have been a PITA getting op that snakey rock hard pole (incert home-erotic joke here) if I had to climbe through and above all the adjacent canpoy). The whole time I was up there an Asplundh/WeEnergies crew was watching me, quietly commenting to each other as I progressed. I yell out a"have I passed the exam yet?" No reply... 
_


I was in a dead maple like that last week. It still had some green in the bottom so I figured it wasn't too bad. I had one leader that was grave yard dead that went up over the house. I had room to bomb it if I could have got high enough in it. It was around 60'. I tried to get up in there but found a crack about 15' below where I needed to make my cut. I looked it over for a few and told myself noway I was going above that crack. I came down, broke out the bigshot and got a line over one dead little stub that was high enough and got a tag line in it. Me and my groundy pulled it away from the house and sure enough, it broke off right at the crack I had examined on the way up. After we pulled the dead out of the top I was able to go back up and bomb chunks out of what was left of the leader.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Monday i was up in a stonedead ash treee =that had bark falling off and cracks I could get my fingers in. A few parts of the basal area wer e punky so it was desided I would bomb everything. Some of the sections were skinny enough I couldnt get my gaffs in next to each other, so I'm wobbling around up in the tops, pushing 10-15 foot stems out into the canopy below (Thank God for the Wraptor, it would have been a PITA getting op that snakey rock hard pole



Are you talking about the same tree? 
You make it sound like it was going to fall down on it's own yet you can support a wraptor with a punky basal and wobbling tops. No dis-repect intended!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## flushcut

I pruned the nicest looking boxelder I have ever seen. It was well taken care of in its youth.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

*Bee's in the Tree's !!!!*

HO got beeman to take down hive so i can get the live oak branch from hanging over roof. Beeman didnt wear gloves, and was standing on roof while dismantling hive...glad he's up there and not me !!

I can reach some from standing on roof, then limb walk the rest....only ten feet or so has to go.


----------



## flushcut

I think I got stung just looking at that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

woodsman44 said:


> HO got beeman to take down hive so i can get the live oak branch from hanging over roof. Beeman didnt wear gloves, and was standing on roof while dismantling hive...glad he's up there and not me !!
> 
> I can reach some from standing on roof, then limb walk the rest....only ten feet or so has to go.


 
That guy has guts, but bet he knows his beezniss


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a call for a removal, she called at 9 am, I called her an hour later. She rips me one for not answering the phone. Tells me she hire a pro that was avail right then. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Was out doing bids, so I had to do a drive by and see who this pro was, that was avail immediately. BaaaaaaaHaaaHaaaa. Biggest, most well known crack head in the biz is there. Has his old junky log truck in her yard, ruts had to be 2 ft deep, all up in her landscape and such. She is out there SCREAMING at him, his guys is in the truck, flinging mud at the house trying to get it out. FREAKIN CLASSIC.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a call for a removal, she called at 9 am, I called her an hour later. She rips me one for not answering the phone. Tells me she hire a pro that was avail right then. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Was out doing bids, so I had to do a drive by and see who this pro was, that was avail immediately. BaaaaaaaHaaaHaaaa. Biggest, most well known crack head in the biz is there. Has his old junky log truck in her yard, ruts had to be 2 ft deep, all up in her landscape and such. She is out there SCREAMING at him, his guys is in the truck, flinging mud at the house trying to get it out. FREAKIN CLASSIC.


 
Should have got some pics for us....


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a call for a removal, she called at 9 am, I called her an hour later. She rips me one for not answering the phone. Tells me she hire a pro that was avail right then. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Was out doing bids, so I had to do a drive by and see who this pro was, that was avail immediately. BaaaaaaaHaaaHaaaa. Biggest, most well known crack head in the biz is there. Has his old junky log truck in her yard, ruts had to be 2 ft deep, all up in her landscape and such. She is out there SCREAMING at him, his guys is in the truck, flinging mud at the house trying to get it out. FREAKIN CLASSIC.


 
You should call her back and say "that's karma for ya" I hate the impatient a%% holes the ones that think the world revolves around them. She got what she deserved.


----------



## 046

just rescued a beehive last week...







went back later after dark to give bees a chance to come back to hive. 
where ever the queen is ... rest will follow. 









woodsman44 said:


>


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a call for a removal, she called at 9 am, I called her an hour later. She rips me one for not answering the phone. Tells me she hire a pro that was avail right then. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Was out doing bids, so I had to do a drive by and see who this pro was, that was avail immediately. BaaaaaaaHaaaHaaaa. Biggest, most well known crack head in the biz is there. Has his old junky log truck in her yard, ruts had to be 2 ft deep, all up in her landscape and such. She is out there SCREAMING at him, his guys is in the truck, flinging mud at the house trying to get it out. FREAKIN CLASSIC.


 
That's awesome. 
This is the reason I don't do weekend estimates when people call and are all in a rush to get a price, it's because bubba is working next door and told them they're only there today. Never fails, I don't return the call until Monday and never hear from them again.


----------



## flushcut

Had a pretty good day for sales I just filled next week with some gravy jobs.


----------



## Jumper

Day 18 at this temp job replacing someone ill.....it was supposed to end today but buddy is still on diability, so will stick it out for the duration. Had a phone call for a position at Kearl Lake as a Warehouse Manager or possibly Materials Manager, 14 days in the bush, 7 off. I would prefer the former. In the meantime, am shipper/receiver for a tire supplies wholesaler. People are OK which is half the battle with me.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Trim Job today ...*

Pretty laid back job today, I had four Silver maples to trim @ $500 each. Did three and left one for tomorrow. Just me and a ground guy, the job is close so I called for an early quit and will wrap it up tomorrow in a couple of hours.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Pretty laid back job today, I had four Silver maples to trim @ $500 each. Did three and left one for tomorrow. Just me and a ground guy, the job is close so I called for an early quit and will wrap it up tomorrow in a couple of hours.


 
Doug, could you do me favor and not post your daily income! Really, you can keep this to your self. Really! Kinda weird. 
BTW, We made $5,000,000 000.00 today!!!!!
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## flushcut

jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, could you do me favor and not post your daily income! Really, you can keep this to your self. Really! Kinda weird.
> BTW, We made $5,000,000 000.00 today!!!!!
> Jeff :msp_w00t:


 
Now you are just showing off.


----------



## husabud

jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, could you do me favor and not post your daily income! Really, you can keep this to your self. Really! Kinda weird.
> BTW, We made $5,000,000 000.00 today!!!!!
> Jeff :msp_w00t:


Good work Jeff! But I like to reminisce of the old days so let him go.


----------



## deevo

woodsman44 said:


> HO got beeman to take down hive so i can get the live oak branch from hanging over roof. Beeman didnt wear gloves, and was standing on roof while dismantling hive...glad he's up there and not me !!
> 
> I can reach some from standing on roof, then limb walk the rest....only ten feet or so has to go.


 
Holy crappers......


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, could you do me favor and not post your daily income! Really, you can keep this to your self. Really! Kinda weird.
> BTW, We made $5,000,000 000.00 today!!!!!
> Jeff :msp_w00t:


 
I bid 3 jobs at $8250 altogether today... They'll either pay me or they won't. Missed three bids over the weekend but it doesn't matter... Money cometh...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Sure Jeff ~ as you wish ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, could you do me favor and not post your daily income! Really, you can keep this to your self. Really! Kinda weird...


 
OK Jeff, I guess I do it to show I'm not a lowball hack, I'm a high class hack!


----------



## Toddppm

Both of those bee pics are crazy. I've never seen a hive hanging out in the open like that?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Get my truck back in a couple hours. Its weird, I feel like I am getting a new truck or something, but I miss ma baby! Total bill for new engine, $6675.00, OUCH! 3yr 100,000 mile warranty.


----------



## kyle.

*chainsaw guitar inside white oak*

View attachment 197410


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Toddppm said:


> Both of those bee pics are crazy. I've never seen a hive hanging out in the open like that?


 
A late swarm where the scout bees couldn't find a suitable place to relocate. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## lxt

Aerial_Arborist said:


> OK Jeff, I guess I do it to show I'm not a lowball hack, I'm a high class hack!


 


At $500 a tree you call yourself a high class hack? So, how much was that mortar job on that hollow? post that number & we`ll tell you your "hack classification"




LXT..............


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Mike Cantolina said:


> A late swarm where the scout bees couldn't find a suitable place to relocate. At least that's my understanding.



Mike, yep you nailed it, thats what beeman told us as well.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Aerial_Arborist said:


> OK Jeff, I guess I do it to show I'm not a lowball hack, I'm a high class hack!



AA Doug, I agree with Jeff, it's kind of cheeezzzy to post what you bid a job for and post it all the time....it makes you sound like a box store saw bubba with a van...just saying, you dont have to prove yourself, just take it easy and chill brotha....lots of good info, kick back and learn, you dont need to act big, your still the small dog on the porch...


----------



## jefflovstrom

View attachment 197459
This euc died off fast. Gonna remove tomorrow. A little over 100' tall, about 40"dbh and 92' from the street.
JeffView attachment 197460
View attachment 197461
View attachment 197462


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 197459
> This euc died off fast. Gonna remove tomorrow. A little over 100' tall, about 40"dbh and 92' from the street.
> JeffView attachment 197460
> View attachment 197461
> View attachment 197462



Man, those are some big euc's !
Jeff, what was the cause for dying off so fast?


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> Man, those are some big euc's !
> Jeff, what was the cause for dying off so fast?


 
There was alot of mushrooms near the base. The landscapers removed the ice plant from the base out to about 3 feet a month ago. It look stressed then, and went back today to see this. No boring pest evidence. Probably a species of ganoderma.
Jeff


----------



## Slvrmple72

Jeff, how long before it would become too dicey to climb it? I am tired of climbing dead Elms...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Anyone heard from Rope recently?


----------



## tree md

Not lately. I'm praying things are going OK for him and his girl.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Slvrmple72 said:


> Jeff, how long before it would become too dicey to climb it? I am tired of climbing dead Elms...


 
Lucky for us, it is still freshly dead. I spent time looking for any kind of pest I could find. Nada, nothing.. Look at the trees beside it. Wonder whats going on. Not gonna rig out of it. Crane at 7am, too many targets.
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

Slvrmple72 said:


> Jeff, how long before it would become too dicey to climb it? I am tired of climbing dead Elms...


 
A healthy elm is way more sketchy then a freshly dead euc. From those pics its got years before you would need a crane. With that football field for a drop zone most guys would have that tree on the ground before the crane got set up. Good on Jeff for making it easy on the crew though.


----------



## treeman82

Went to the post office today to hopefully pick up some payments... did get a couple checks in. I've got this one guy who is burning me for about $500. So the tree that we removed the other day with the crane... it had a 4K stump that I'm saving. When I went to cut it smaller, found steel 4 or 5 times in the lowest 5' of log. Somebody is gonna have a real blast when that shows up in their driveway.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> A healthy elm is way more sketchy then a freshly dead euc. From those pics its got years before you would need a crane. With that football field for a drop zone most guys would have that tree on the ground before the crane got set up. Good on Jeff for making it easy on the crew though.


 
Mr. Holden, That tree is over three house's. On a slope that is irrigated regularly. Those mushrooms could be wood decaying fungi. No football length nothing here. I will post some pics tomorrow. We will not wait until it has been dead so long it makes it more of a hazard. This is a HOA and they are being responsible. Beside's I wont have the guy's guy's rig out of a dead tree with all those target's. Way faster to have a crane.
Jeff


----------



## Slvrmple72

I wish I could use a crane more often. Heck, how about the "easy" button that you put on the tree and push it and kablamo wood chips. :biggrin:

Finished this four leader monster of a Silver today. My buddy didn't think I would have gotten as much done yesterday when I didn't get up in it till 2:30. I took big bites! Glad the wood firewood stayed!


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Mr. Holden, That tree is over three house's. On a slope that is irrigated regularly. Those mushrooms could be wood decaying fungi. No football length nothing here. I will post some pics tomorrow. We will not wait until it has been dead so long it makes it more of a hazard. This is a HOA and they are being responsible. Beside's I wont have the guy's guy's rig out of a dead tree with all those target's. Way faster to have a crane.
> Jeff


 
Everything looks easier from pics, but the backside looked to have alot of open green and from the looks of it it's just as solid as the surrounding trees. I have limited experience with eucs being that im in the pnw. The few descent sized cider gums I have climbed felt very solid, even with little to no bark and long vertical cracks. Good on you though for taking the safest path possible.


----------



## Reg

mr. holden wood said:


> Everything looks easier from pics, but the backside looked to have alot of open green and from the looks of it it's just as solid as the surrounding trees. I have limited experience with eucs being that im in the pnw. The few descent sized cider gums I have climbed felt very solid, even with little to no bark and long vertical cracks. Good on you though for taking the safest path possible.



always found eucs good to work with, strong and predictable....terrible to prune in the rain though. Good luck with that job Jeff


----------



## outofmytree

jefflovstrom said:


> Lucky for us, it is still freshly dead. I spent time looking for any kind of pest I could find. Nada, nothing.. Look at the trees beside it. Wonder whats going on. Not gonna rig out of it. Crane at 7am, too many targets.
> Jeff


 
Hey Old Swede. I saw the pics of your Euc. Does it have any vertical oedemas? Long fissures in the bark that look like the bark shrunk somehow? Oh and if you didn't already get some, any chance of a fruit picture so we can put a name to it?
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12

Reg said:


> always found eucs good to work with, strong and predictable....terrible to prune in the rain though. Good luck with that job Jeff


 
Reg are you in the US currently doing work? if so where at.


----------



## Reg

mattfr12 said:


> Reg are you in the US currently doing work? if so where at.


 
No I'm in Victoria, Canada


----------



## treeman75

At home right now enjoying a rain day.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeman75 said:


> At home right now enjoying a rain day.


 
Since you're not doing much today, could you maybe send some of it this way...thanks.


----------



## tree MDS

Tractor winch was pretty impressive on this one. I would have taken more pics if I knew it was gonna go so well. I wish I got one of the lean before we stood it all the way up.. you get the idea though, and you can see the tree it was laying on/hanging over playset.


----------



## lxt

Nice Job MDS, I have to say I was a lil disappointed that you used a John Deere.......there is a guy down my way who has a steiner mower.......would of uprooted that SOB & dragged it to next xmas while slip scooping logs along the way!!





LXT....................


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> Nice Job MDS, I have to say I was a lil disappointed that you used a John Deere.......there is a guy down my way who has a steiner mower.......would of uprooted that SOB & dragged it to next xmas while slip scooping logs along the way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT....................



Lol. Thanks. It was a pretty cool job. Tree was already lifted quite a bit in the second pic. From there I went in and took some more weight off (roped off the big lead on the left), then got down and pulled it right out of the other tree. Pretty cool... honestly, I never thought we'd be able to pull it that far. Once cut down to the ropes, I just backed the tractor up, and it stayed up on its own. Had to lock in the hubs on the bucket and six wheel out of the woods, then just flop the butt. Nice easy day playing with the toys, and had total control at all times... the kind of job that makes you feel like a pro.


----------



## Bowhunter01

Cleaned up some storm damaged willows for a farmer buddy of mine today. At lunch we walked down and shot 4 geese out of his irrigation pond. Breasted them out and threw them in the lunch box, chipped the carcasses. He also gave me permission to bow hunt two new properties. Season starts in two weeks, can't wait.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We took down that euc today. Started out a foggy morning and turned to a nice day. Had a 90 ton and used all 176' of boom. Had to go a little lite at that extension. 
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## treeclimber101

Well since ya asked Jeffy I took down a 100' spruce today that was more than half way uprooted and leaning , and I loved it ....By hand too , so top that lol ....


----------



## TreeAce

jefflovstrom said:


> We took down that euc today. Started out a foggy morning and turned to a nice day. Had a 90 ton and used all 176' of boom. Had to go a little lite at that extension.
> Jeff :smile2:


 
No pictures?!?:msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Well since ya asked Jeffy I took down a 100' spruce today that was more than half way uprooted and leaning , and I loved it ....By hand too , so top that lol ....


 
O key do key,
It took time to post them to our Facebook page--here ya go--http://www.facebook.com/pages/Urban-Tree-Care-Inc/370629587386

This was a 115' euc. 90 ton crane. 176' of boom for the whole job.
I can post some here but I just opned a Bud!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> O key do key,
> It took time to post them to our Facebook page--here ya go--http://www.facebook.com/pages/Urban-Tree-Care-Inc/370629587386
> 
> This was a 115' euc. 90 ton crane. 176' of boom for the whole job.
> I can post some here but I just opned a Bud!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 

Oh, here ya go--C:\Users\Jeffery\Pictures\WB-9-2-11 euc


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, this sucks.
Ok.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Does this work?
Jeff 
Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Managed to mig myself a nice weldor's tan on this project. Installed side wall pockets, and a rear receiver hitch on the old triple axle prior to painting.







Running for lumber this weekend in between stump grinding to build 23" sides up and around.

Installed a mini boom. Dad got this for me for my birthay years ago when I was grabbing motors and transmissions for my 4x4 truck projects. I was supposed to put it into a truck bed, but found a better use for it. Not to take the place of a loader, but we run across plenty of jobs where there are only a few chunks you don't even want a couple of guys handling. Why bring a loader for a few chunks? This should save some space and weight from time to time even when I get a mini. I'm not sold on it entirely, just have to see how it goes. I mostly got sick of watching it do nothing and it might be a selling point when I upgrade to a dumper next year.






Almost done with the Ford, a work box behind the cab and a winch bumper are all that is left to install. Need to figure out some signage for the rolling billboard.






This one's for treevet: she's grinding just fine.






I've just been too busy this summer to finish these projects up, glad to push off a few gigs that I'll need this stuff for and catch up on stumps with a few removals worked in from time to time. I'm still a couple days behind on estimates and bids, but a fall push is in the works like last year. Highs in the 70's this next week will be perfect timing!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice Stiener hauler biggie!:biggrin:


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Managed to mig myself a nice weldor's tan on this project. Installed side wall pockets, and a rear receiver hitch on the old triple axle prior to painting.



Stuff looking real nice Ryan. Glad that grinder is working out for you. What is the capacity of that 3 axle lowboy trailer?


----------



## treevet

Looking at a 16 foot flatdump Mack Midliner this weekend with 100k on it. Just like my chiptruck, actually the same seller. This one is a 2000. Nothing like a cab over for tight spots.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice Stiener hauler biggie!:biggrin:


 
Not sure it could handle the grandeur, and a big rear loading ramp. Then where would I put the wood with the moon rover tires taking up all that space? 

No, no, all a lowbrow like me can hope for is a lowly dingo, and indeed I'll easily be able to side load wood over the walls. It will also fit snugly up front if I build some small curbside ramps. Really, I'm just dolling it up to eventually sell and upgrade to a dumper.

I may have a setback in the dingo hunting though; we might be relocating to an 19th century farmstead a few miles from here in a few weeks. Large pillars greet you at the entrance of a long lane with a row of walnuts and leads back to a large yard full of trees. There are plenty of outbuildings and a concrete lot to have as a wood lot. The large four bedroom house is nestled in amongst the trees with 3-4 acres of timber. An arborist's oasis in a desert of corn and beans. Looks like I may need a utility loader than can accomplish many different tasks after all, but I wouldn't waste a dime on a steiner. I had access to a John Deere 955 4x4 with a loader, backhoe, and a 6 ft. deck that mowed like a dream for a few years. I might end up buying it off my old landlord, I might as well, I put the majority of the hours on it myself.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Stuff looking real nice Ryan. Glad that grinder is working out for you. What is the capacity of that 3 axle lowboy trailer?


 

Thanks, I'm working at it. Being able to just go grind is just as nice as I thought it would be, just having it gets you stumps. I welded a receiver hitch on the back of the lowboy where they had a wagon hitch to allow the grinder to tag along (or a log splitter) on short runs around the area. Not going down any highways.

I was told that the axles are rated for 7k apiece, but the 10 ply d range tires are rated just under 2k apiece, so until I get new tires, I'd say just under 12k is a safe enough max, and won't likely go too much higher when I do get the higher range. I've had it stacked higher than the sides will be with various green logs that I took to the mill a few years ago. Pulled great, no troubles.

I estimate that I can handle roughly two cords of cut and stacked firewood, or a decent load of fresh cut wood. I'll be dropping by the elevator scales to get an idea where I am at on a few loads. My dimensions are 19'x77.5"x23". I won't stack too much higher. Again I tend to take it easy down backroads for a bunch of good reasons, growing up as a farmboy, and driving a truck for 10 years keeps me happy and humble to stay off the main roads. We have a nice network of hardly used county highways, and main county roads. No point in using the state roads when you can wave at the farmers and do just as well.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Looking at a 16 foot flatdump Mack Midliner this weekend with 100k on it. Just like my chiptruck, actually the same seller. This one is a 2000. Nothing like a cab over for tight spots.


 
Cab overs used to make me nervous, but anymore I'm not in a hurry to worry about it, I've watched a few on ebay this past year.


----------



## MarquisTree

Eating lunch, setup on a nice easy blow down, my crew is at 90hrs this week, most of the company is over 90hrs. Horrified to see what payroll is going to be this week


----------



## Reg

MarquisTree said:


> Eating lunch, setup on a nice easy blow down, my crew is at 90hrs this week, most of the company is over 90hrs. Horrified to see what payroll is going to be this week



Sounds great. Sat hear having breakfast, been up all night with the worst toothache ever, wife is giving me $hit about something, the kid downstairs has his music blasting out already....I just want to get along with people this weekend, its not a big ask


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> Sounds great. Sat hear having breakfast, been up all night with the worst toothache ever, wife is giving me $hit about something, the kid downstairs has his music blasting out already....I just want to get along with people this weekend, its not a big ask


 
Sounds like a potentially highly combustable situation.


----------



## Grace Tree

Spent 6 hours in 90 degree heat forking pine debris from a 7 tree job. Full dump truck. My wife called and told me I spent $250 buying a pie at the pie auction at the local county fair. For 250 bucks I could have hired someone to fork pine crap.
Phil


----------



## dbl612

*payroll*



MarquisTree said:


> Eating lunch, setup on a nice easy blow down, my crew is at 90hrs this week, most of the company is over 90hrs. Horrified to see what payroll is going to be this week


 invoices offset payroll, me likey!!!


----------



## husabud

dbl612 said:


> invoices offset payroll, me likey!!!


 
Mine too. Less todays F up. Simple leaner over secondary, 60 year old secondary come to find out. No prob brushing it out, first log cut snags the line and pulled it against the pole breaking the drop and the neighbors drop and shorts out the primary for the road. Some days you just aren't supposed to make money I guess.


----------



## oldirty

i don't know about the 90 hrs on Acrew back home but i was down in central park in nyc again from sunday morning at 5am till we wrapped it thursday night. 12-14hr days down there. man, do i love that park. i cannot believe there is that bastion of beauty smack dab in the center of that craphole that is the big apple. we did some pretty cool things. took out the elm that grew right out the middle of "tavern on the green" and making the butt cut was no joke. surround by glass never mind the 3k+ leader that was growing about 2ft off the slate roof. monster oaks manually near the tennis courts. hey dave, that brand new bull line is toast! lol. piling up dead ash trees in the path up by blockhouse 1. 20k elm butt logs it was a good time. we/i did it all, from pruning off rope to bucket truck takedowns and even though i got lost and ended heading south outta town on the way out..... driving a big truck pulling a chipper was probably the most harrowing experience i had while down there this time.


----------



## flushcut

I did not have a good day at all. It started out alright and then it turned to ####.


----------



## treevet

officially one hundred degrees yesterday. high of 85 today and high of 69 mon. busted ascs all last week and was gonna take off sun. and mon. but out to dinner last night with wife and get a call with a giant oak limb broke and hanging over a garage 20 miles away (website hit).

Went to check it out and, hey, make a grand leaving at 9 30 this am and back before noon? Why not? winter's a comin. make hay..... and i wanna buy more and more "stuff" 

cheers all, happy holiday weekend


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta go look at what sounds like another gay little job in a bit here. Man am I sick of the little ones hanging over me. Had a couple cool days out of the storm, but it looks like it's time to deal with the crap jobs now. Oh well, at least they pay when you add em up.. good to have the trucks out there too I suppose.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just got in from looking at one of the easiest storm calls I've had this year. Good size co dom ash hung up in a maple leaning towards a house. Easy climb and rig out, nothing under it. Said he had 5 guys look at it and I was the first one who told him I would do it. Kinda wondering who these local morons are that call themselves "tree guys". I like my bucket, but sheesh, if you can't climb and rig you ain't ####.


----------



## MarquisTree

oldirty said:


> i don't know about the 90 hrs on Acrew back home but i was down in central park in nyc again from sunday morning at 5am till we wrapped it thursday night. 12-14hr days down there. man, do i love that park. i cannot believe there is that bastion of beauty smack dab in the center of that craphole that is the big apple. we did some pretty cool things. took out the elm that grew right out the middle of "tavern on the green" and making the butt cut was no joke. surround by glass never mind the 3k+ leader that was growing about 2ft off the slate roof. monster oaks manually near the tennis courts. hey dave, that brand new bull line is toast! lol. piling up dead ash trees in the path up by blockhouse 1. 20k elm butt logs it was a good time. we/i did it all, from pruning off rope to bucket truck takedowns and even though i got lost and ended heading south outta town on the way out..... driving a big truck pulling a chipper was probably the most harrowing experience i had while down there this time.


 
We heard nothing but great feedback on the work you guys did in NYC. You missed a good time up here, two weeks with out a day off, starting with a nice 17 hr day on saturday before it even started, Marlon grew up a lot this week (climber in training, in justin's absence he stepped in) even got to do his first tree that was on Fire, in the dark. 7am-midnight, no standby time makes for a nice long week.


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> We heard nothing but great feedback on the work you guys did in NYC. You missed a good time up here, two weeks with out a day off, starting with a nice 17 hr day on saturday before it even started, Marlon grew up a lot this week (climber in training, in justin's absence he stepped in) even got to do his first tree that was on Fire, in the dark. 7am-midnight, no standby time makes for a nice long week.


 
What kind of light setup do you guys use in the dark? I did a maple from the bucket last Sunday at 11:00 pm with a dinky little headlamp and it sucked ass.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Just got in from looking at one of the easiest storm calls I've had this year. Good size co dom ash hung up in a maple leaning towards a house. Easy climb and rig out, nothing under it. Said he had 5 guys look at it and I was the first one who told him I would do it. Kinda wondering who these local morons are that call themselves "tree guys". I like my bucket, but sheesh, if you can't climb and rig you ain't ####.


 
Must be nice living in Pansyland! 

Around here we got numerous crackheads that would have been all over that scene! lol.

Sold a nice cash at the end of the job day for my morning estimate... better than a sharp stick to the eye anyway.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Must be nice living in Pansyland!
> 
> Around here we got numerous crackheads that would have been all over that scene! lol.
> 
> Sold a nice cash at the end of the job day for my morning estimate... better than a sharp stick to the eye anyway.


 
lol. Doesn't always go like that. Got way outbid yesterday on a medium difficulty climber over a fence and between 2 houses. I really got to come up with a tactful way of finding out who these guys are that I'm bidding against.


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> What kind of light setup do you guys use in the dark? I did a maple from the bucket last Sunday at 11:00 pm with a dinky little headlamp and it sucked ass.


 
good LED headlamps help a lot. every set up in the dark is different. Headsets for the whole crew on the crane crew makes it a lot easier. the climber wearing a head lamp in the dark can make for some good comedy, you can tell where the climber is looking while he is in the tree. you know its a "cute" pick when the climber looks up, down then right back at the crane giving me the "wtf look"


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. Doesn't always go like that. Got way outbid yesterday on a medium difficulty climber over a fence and between 2 houses. I really got to come up with a tactful way of finding out who these guys are that I'm bidding against.


 
"outbid" meaning you were low and left a lot on the table or you were too high?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. Doesn't always go like that. Got way outbid yesterday on a medium difficulty climber over a fence and between 2 houses. I really got to come up with a tactful way of finding out who these guys are that I'm bidding against.



Remember the one who's bucket you looked into back a ways? Word is he's bidding at $1000 a day now. For that, you get a 70 footer (rear mount elevator), 14" chipper, a couple mexicans and a rock monster/real bad vodka alchoholic, old white guy (waiting to go to jail) running the show. Most of these people don't care, it's all about price! Then he can't pay the stump guy.. wonder why! 

I miss the way things used to be, but I gotta survive somehow, so I just keep doing what I can.


----------



## Blakesmaster

H


MarquisTree said:


> "outbid" meaning you were low and left a lot on the table or you were too high?


 
Too high. I bid it at $2K for one climber and two groundies, full day, all manual, no dingo access either. Some other guy bid $1200. I really hope the guy eff's it up as this job is for the sister of a good client of mine that I do not want to lose.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> H
> 
> Too high. I bid it at $2K for one climber and two groundies, full day, all manual, no dingo access either. Some other guy bid $1200. I really hope the guy eff's it up as this job is for the sister of a good client of mine that I do not want to lose.


 
Sounds like the other guy went for a straight $50 per man hour.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> H
> 
> Too high. I bid it at $2K for one climber and two groundies, full day, all manual, no dingo access either. Some other guy bid $1200. I really hope the guy eff's it up as this job is for the sister of a good client of mine that I do not want to lose.



Sounds like you were shooting for a cakewalk. lol.

See, if you came in at $1400-$1500, they might have gone with you regardless of a few hunge.. just saying.


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> H
> 
> Too high. I bid it at $2K for one climber and two groundies, full day, all manual, no dingo access either. Some other guy bid $1200. I really hope the guy eff's it up as this job is for the sister of a good client of mine that I do not want to lose.


 
sucks, would you have wanted the job at $1,100? Sounds like a good amount of work, and your price sounds right. We have run into this a lot with this storm work, yesterday we did a midsize oak tree that blew over ontop of a huge garden. The customers were retired and spent a lot of time working in this garden. The tree was cracked about 10' and still attached and laying horizontally over the garden, very little damage to anything most of the tree was supported by several large branches. We gave them a good price since we had three other jobs in the neighborhood that day, they were insulted, a local hack landscaper who just bought a chipper and added "tree service" to his name was well less then half our price. We ended up with the job after educating the customer on the added value of using us. We set the crane up and pulled the tree out in three picks, didn't even bend a blade of grass in the yard, the local hack had said something to the customer about a bobcat. there wasnt even enough room to walk thru most of the this garden, I actually wish he had done the job, it would have been a great opportunity if we could video the property before and after he did the job and use it to educate potential customers.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> H
> 
> Too high. I bid it at $2K for one climber and two groundies, full day, all manual, no dingo access either. Some other guy bid $1200. I really hope the guy eff's it up as this job is for the sister of a good client of mine that I do not want to lose.


 
What will you do if you knew who it was , I gave up asking along time ago , if you confront them directly you may get something that you don't want or on the other hand asking the HO makes ya look like a crook, best thing with bidding is price the work for what you want as the bottom line price no haggling period.... Theres nothing new going on now prices have always been all over the place here , the only thing is there is alot less of it ....I will tell all who ask what my prices are ,makes no difference to me one bit ... And the Local guys here know that I am not ashamed of anything I ever get ..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like you were shooting for a cakewalk. lol.
> 
> See, if you came in at $1400-$1500, they might have gone with you regardless of a few hunge.. just saying.


 
Honestly 1500.00 for a three man crew is decent .... Not great 18 or 19 would be nice ...Bartlett which I guarantee had alot more overhead than anyone on this site will send out a crew for 1400.00 to 1700.00 a day ...And I know for a fact because I have friends in the local branch here in Barrington


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> i don't know about the 90 hrs on Acrew back home but i was down in central park in nyc again from sunday morning at 5am till we wrapped it thursday night. 12-14hr days down there. man, do i love that park. i cannot believe there is that bastion of beauty smack dab in the center of that craphole that is the big apple. we did some pretty cool things. took out the elm that grew right out the middle of "tavern on the green" and making the butt cut was no joke. surround by glass never mind the 3k+ leader that was growing about 2ft off the slate roof. monster oaks manually near the tennis courts. hey dave, that brand new bull line is toast! lol. piling up dead ash trees in the path up by blockhouse 1. 20k elm butt logs it was a good time. we/i did it all, from pruning off rope to bucket truck takedowns and even though i got lost and ended heading south outta town on the way out..... driving a big truck pulling a chipper was probably the most harrowing experience i had while down there this time.


 
Good for you man and I could only imagine the traffic down there with a truck and chipper ....MONEY MONEY MONEY checks will be nice for a few weeks to come and I am thrilled the guys are thrilled and it couldn't have come at a better time following a less than stellar summer and a questionable winter on the way ..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Honestly 1500.00 for a three man crew is decent .... Not great 18 or 19 would be nice ...Bartlett which I guarantee had alot more overhead than anyone on this site will send out a crew for 1400.00 to 1700.00 a day ...And I know for a fact because I have friends in the local branch here in Barrington


 
Sounds about right to me. I was going to attempt to go for $1600 this year.. that was before the bottom fell out (seems to have anyway) though. Now I guess all I can do is fluctuate my prices a bit more than normal, depending on difficulty, rather than a blanket rate. Win some, lose some, I guess.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Sounds about right to me. I was going to attempt to go for $1600 this year.. that was before the bottom fell out (seems to have anyway) though. Now I guess all I can do is fluctuate my prices a bit more than normal, depending on difficulty, rather than a blanket rate. Win some, lose some, I guess.


 
I youst to get almost double that for a 5 man crew me included , now Its just not that anymore , but all my #### is mine I have very little overhead less than what I cam make in a decent week , so I can deal with low prices much better than someone with debt up to there chin so thats why I just laugh now , I spent 9k for a stump cutter engine and a engine for the pumpkin that is the firs real money I have spent for almost a full year


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I youst to get almost double that for a 5 man crew me included , now Its just not that anymore , but all my #### is mine I have very little overhead less than what I cam make in a decent week , so I can deal with low prices much better than someone with debt up to there chin so thats why I just laugh now , I spent 9k for a stump cutter engine and a engine for the pumpkin that is the firs real money I have spent for almost a full year



I got exactly a year left on my bucket, then I'll be in the truely low overhead boat again (but with a ton of ####). I'm gonna shake another major problem the same month too, coincidentally. Just gotta make it through. Something tells me this winter is gonna be real tough though. I payed my chipper off this month anyway..

Edit: that still don't mean I'm ever working for no $1000 a day though, like some total washed up loser, tell ya that much. I've been at this way too long to just sell out like that!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I got exactly a year left on my bucket, then I'll be in the truely low overhead boat again (but with a ton of ####). I'm gonna shake another major problem the same month too, coincidentally. Just gotta make it through. Something tells me this winter is gonna be real tough though. I payed my chipper off this month anyway..


 
Ohh yea there is gonna be a few suckers that are gonna have to decide keep the lights on or pay the cutter payment , it is a liberating feeling to own machines , whats funny for me the month that I paid off that cutter the engine blew ... Its like they planned it that way ..Theres an idiot here that must have made some scratch who just went out an bought a truck and chipper combo just the other day ..and before that he was riding around in a 86 f350 and a 12 inch bandit 290 ..


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> sucks, would you have wanted the job at $1,100? Sounds like a good amount of work, and your price sounds right.


 
Frankly...no. This job is gonna suck ass if I get it. There are possible neighbor issues thrown into the mix as well. My price was more than fair, main issue is possibly losing her brother as a client should the yahoo's that underbid me do a good job. I did about $4500 worth of work for him and his neighbors this year and have plans of a lot more as their budgets allow. If this guy is actually good at THAT price I can't see how he won't get the recommendation for more work as opposed to me.


----------



## treevet

When you get stuff paid off you start looking for newer stuff, better stuff or more stuff. Then you get a bunch that is paid off and some that is owned by the man. Still you are way better off than you were theoretically.

Went out and did that giant hanger right over the garage today. Tied off the hanger with 2 5/8 lanyards spaced then stripped the piece off and boomed brush off the roof then dropped em. Was boomed all the way in the 75' Teco to tie off (tree in the 120' , 4'dia size). Then one hand head locked about 15 150 lb'er's and one hand cut them and dropped em in the double bucket. 

Could only do 3 at a time without worrying about hitting bucket cap. with me included. Boomed off the roof and bombed em into the brush pile between the 2 garages bout 12' apart and roof to back fence the same space distance. Got drenched to the bone when I started and a second time when I cut the fattest part loose to hang on the 2 lanyards. 

Took a chunk off the swinging hanging cut free fat stem (headlocked again) into the bucket , then got the bucket under the piece and took the last piece hangin by the 2 ropes and boomed up and got the approx. 500 lb piece right into the bucket next to me which loosened the tension of the lines so I could untie them. Boomed down the huge honker very carefully as figged I was at max cap. then when got near ground....cut a piece off and tossed it overboard.

Raining so hard and booming thunder and lightning I just left the rest of the honker and drove home with it in the bucket. Guy on back patio watched the whole deal and just shook his head and smiled (another old timer like me). 

Pulled up rigs and drove home with 1k check at 11 30 am.

Didn't wanna take away gm's day off so we had a little fun solo.:smile2:


----------



## Jumper

Picked a bunch of vegs this morning and got rid of spuds, beets, spaghetti and zucchini squash at Church. Gonna have a big feed of fresh vegs later.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jumper said:


> Picked a bunch of vegs this morning and got rid of spaghetti at Church. Gonna have a big feed of fresh vegs later.


 
Now that is Funny! 
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

Phone rang at 7am and it led me to this oak. When you cant get your cars out....well...I guess it starts to seem like an emergency. Is one I guess. Had my helper meet me there and he had his GF with him so we put her to work to! She did pretty good. The more I think about it....I shoulda took her picture instead of this boring oak. But Its all I got. Except for a check for 1000. It was worth it ....even on a Sunday morning. I know the HO sure appreciated it.View attachment 197773
View attachment 197774


----------



## tree md

Yes, next time get pics of the GF... 

Did half of an entrance on a development I am working in on Friday. Could have done it all but was informed that the HOA was not going to pay me til Tues... So we only did half and knocked off for beer and wings. Had to rope climb a huge Pin Oak yesterday and pull hangers... Hungover... Been awhile since I have climbed hungover... It sucked. 

Got to go look at a large dead removal tomorrow, finish up the vista prune for the HOA Tues., then go look at a 5 pine removal job if I can squeeze it in Tues... If not then Wed..


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Frankly...no. This job is gonna suck ass if I get it. There are possible neighbor issues thrown into the mix as well. My price was more than fair, main issue is possibly losing her brother as a client should the yahoo's that underbid me do a good job. I did about $4500 worth of work for him and his neighbors this year and have plans of a lot more as their budgets allow. If this guy is actually good at THAT price I can't see how he won't get the recommendation for more work as opposed to me.


 
well than do it for 1100.00 is it worth the 900.00 to lose the ref. for one and maybe some issues with the family in the future .. I mean you need to decide is a quick buck worth a slow possibly long loss of work from a good ref. I would work for free before I would allow someone to beat me up with something that I wanted ... Ihave done work for the cost to me at times to prove that I won't allow some dirtbag to take what they haven't earned .. and you know what I guarantee that you will feel ok about it ... Welcome to the wonderful world of self employment there will be days when you drive home with less than you left with but you haven't given up any ground .. you'll learn with time ....


----------



## ropensaddle

busy busy busy


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Frankly...no. This job is gonna suck ass if I get it. There are possible neighbor issues thrown into the mix as well. My price was more than fair, main issue is possibly losing her brother as a client should the yahoo's that underbid me do a good job. I did about $4500 worth of work for him and his neighbors this year and have plans of a lot more as their budgets allow. If this guy is actually good at THAT price I can't see how he won't get the recommendation for more work as opposed to me.


 
That's part of it I guess, but I'd encourage you to stick to your guns, as they say. Otherwise people start to get the idea that you're willfully over charging and/or they can start to dictate price. If someone snakes it, so be it. He may or may not fare well, and even if he does this time, it doesn't mean he'll always get by without troubles. Or for that matter, want to do it for that much less in the future. It will catch up with him one way or the other.

We've got to run our own race.

The city is trying to play me against their resident tree guy. He's been raking it in for years at their expense on an hourly contract, but now that I'm about town doing good work for less, they are after me to bid. No one wins the race to the bottom. They put an ad in the paper and only got one bid....his. Funny thing was that he was so worried that I was going to get it, he bid way low and made an azzz out of himself in front of the whole city. They say that they’ve never seen him so low, now what do you think they are thinking?….yeah.

I didn't know a thing about it until my wife got bum rushed by council members wanting to know why we didn't bid. (There is actually a bit of a conspiracy to get rid of him.) When I heard what his bid was and looked at the work to verify, I told my wife to let them know I would never be that low. I've already politely explained to the superintendent that I'll be happy to bid anytime, but I don't expect to get it very often, I'm bidding to make money. 

So while he’s bogged down shooting himself in the foot for pennies on the dollar, what am I busy doing? That’s right, I’m making money and enjoying my integrity. 

Next bid that comes in for the city I’m going to be high and send a message to him and anyone thinking that they are going to pit us against one another into poverty. I’ll give his old rates credibility and thus lift us both up around here. There is enough to go around, why be peasants?


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> busy busy busy


 
Good to see you Rope I hope things are well with you and your lady.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, I just returned from Cold Springs, Minnesota. Dropped my first born off for college. Hardest thing I have ever had to do. Damn, they really do grow up fast. For u guys with little ones, hug them while u can.


----------



## treevet

My town, like Biggie's, has a resident tree man embedded in it for years, but unlike his, it is a huge company....Davey Tree. I have done sporadic work for the town but only the hardest removals and most dangerous you could imagine. Raped em on em too I don't mind sayin.

Maybe 30 years ago they took on a "consulting" arborist. Then she got hired by Davey (very tricky, that co.). Since then they might as well have put an office for them in city hall. They do all the tree planting (thousands of trees and from their nursery), all the tree work and now all the fertilization (way more than nec) and latest all the eab treatments (they recommended and they do without any bids even tho it is way over the min needed to obtain bids).

Being on the UFB in town for past 5 years I have poked at this relationship and the injection of mass quantity of pesticides in the ground right next to the sidewalk (eab) for years with no end in sight. Their recent reply??...............

They decided to disband and eliminate the Forestry Board! 

Not the type to lay down in a fight, I/we are going to city council meeting in a couple of weeks and raise some havoc, and an article will appear in the local newspaper when I get it done this weekend.

Davey came in at $500. per day with a bucket and a guy but they were slow as molasses and the Maint. boss was quick to point out how cheap they are while I pointed out how slow and inept they are. Then he points out how much I and other co.s charge during storms (and hurricane) when I got a crane in the mix and we all get the most difficult and dangerous jobs.

City work rarely pays well. Best off to get yourself in the high bid gene pool. Get a bunch of clients that do not even get second bids because they know you are good and knowledgeable and............most important......they really LIKE you. 

Stay small and live and exist in the high bid pool and when a commonly known tightwad asks for a bid (usually the term is "I am getting [some] bids on this job") ...I usually decline and say I am too busy rather than take the bad press that can find its way to your prize clients.


----------



## Toddppm

I've checked into local towns bidding and this is typical, actually this one seems a bit high. The most recent I saw was much lower than this. http://www.viennava.gov/Town_Departments/bidsums/bsumIFB08-07.pdf just did a quick search and this one came up.

No Thanks, not that we could handle doing a big work schedule for them but I wouldn't want to tie up resources to do this crap for that cheap.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Toddppm said:


> I've checked into local towns bidding and this is typical, actually this one seems a bit high. The most recent I saw was much lower than this. http://www.viennava.gov/Town_Departments/bidsums/bsumIFB08-07.pdf just did a quick search and this one came up.
> 
> No Thanks, not that we could handle doing a big work schedule for them but I wouldn't want to tie up resources to do this crap for that cheap.


 
I can just imagine people's comments from different areas of the country. I've worked some in N VA though and know what you are saying.


----------



## MarquisTree

Toddppm said:


> I've checked into local towns bidding and this is typical, actually this one seems a bit high. The most recent I saw was much lower than this. http://www.viennava.gov/Town_Departments/bidsums/bsumIFB08-07.pdf just did a quick search and this one came up.
> 
> No Thanks, not that we could handle doing a big work schedule for them but I wouldn't want to tie up resources to do this crap for that cheap.


 
those prices dont seem to bad, I am not familiar with your area at all, but those numbers would good up in our area. The key is you have to be very efficient to make any money on these contracts


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> those prices dont seem to bad, I am not familiar with your area at all, but those numbers would good up in our area. The key is you have to be very efficient to make any money on these contracts


 
That is the key to making good money on any jobs Dave


----------



## treevet

I see there being predominantly 2 kinds of tree companies. One is the small owner operator companies like most of on this forum. The other is the large and trying to grow larger company that usually has an owner off stage and a general foreman that runs the show. 

These larger companies have employees all over the place in quantity and ability. They are going to bid on anything and everything for the most part to keep the machine in motion. They will have 3 or 4 men on a jobsite sometimes because that is the most efficient way to use them at that given time. They cannot let them go for a week or two if work gets a little slow. They also can afford to take a smaller profit margin as they are making profit (hopefully) on other jobs at the same time in the grand scheme of things.

But the small guy can afford to live in the high bid pool as they evolve because it does not take so much coal to feed this furnace. The negative here is when the small guy gets slow, if they try to return to the lower bid pool , they may not be invited because of their high bid rep. The pos is they get invited to the high profile, high dollah, stuff because those seeking the high level arb, know they earned that spot somehow. 

The public fails to acknowledge that they could return to the low bid pool because they usually are highly efficient, but also may harbor some resentment or jealousy, seeing the common laborer or "treeguy" living next to them when they worked so hard to get 3 degrees, etc.


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> That is the key to making good money on any jobs Dave


 
very true, that was a quick response on my part that didnt convey what my point was. We have had good success on large contracts where the relative price per tree seems low but have been able to do high dollar days consistently by coming in with a much more efficiently crew then our competition can. We have been butting heads with the big orange hacks recently. We can't touch their daily rate stuff but are doing very well on production based contracts. Labor is our single biggest expense, especially when working on prevailing wage contracts (everyone on the crew makes min $50 an hour), we come in with more equipment to keep labor costs lower. Obviously nothing earth shattering here, pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Toddppm

I agree with the have to be efficient in everything. The problem with that kind of work is their expections to be high on the priority list and they can change the volume of work at any time. 
Got to feed the monster, the big companies are amazing to me. I'd like to see how it all works but wouldn't want to do it personally. At least not yet, I have a lot more to figure out first.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> very true, that was a quick response on my part that didnt convey what my point was. We have had good success on large contracts where the relative price per tree seems low but have been able to do high dollar days consistently by coming in with a much more efficiently crew then our competition can. We have been butting heads with the big orange hacks recently. We can't touch their daily rate stuff but are doing very well on production based contracts. Labor is our single biggest expense, especially when working on prevailing wage contracts (everyone on the crew makes min $50 an hour), we come in with more equipment to keep labor costs lower. Obviously nothing earth shattering here, pretty basic stuff.


 
You can just give up on the big orange machine , they have shown if push comes to shove they will do work for free to preserve what they want to keep .. And while one job may be a hole in the water they are making money unmolested in other areas , your company could never truly compete with them in any market sometimes the will just throw ya a bone ... They can man work to the point where they will outproduce by shear numbers and as far competing companies you would probably not want to but heads with them to many times or one day you may arrive at work to the trucks all painted orange and a pink slip for you , they buy companies like water just to clear the bugs off there "business windshield "


----------



## tree md

I bid against the big O on a city golf course job... They came in less than half of what I bid... No thank you, they can have it...

On the flip side I have had people hire me to come in and fix their F-ups and even called me to come prune ahead of them when they found out they were working their street.

Rainy, dreary day here. I am supposed to go look at a job but told the HO it might be Tues. before I made it out there... To tell the truth I feel like finding a dark bar and just hide in a corner by myself. But family things to do today and work tomorrow so I'll just eat some BBQ, go to bed early and get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

MarquisTree said:


> (everyone on the crew makes min $50 an hour), we come in with more equipment to keep labor costs lower. Obviously nothing earth shattering here, pretty basic stuff.


 
Good post. 
Jeff


----------



## lxt

Im seeing the posts about bidding, underbid & how to compete.......all I know is that in my area tree trimming is becoming like grass cutting........theres a 1-ton dump with a rental chipper, theres a white painted bucket & an asplundh chipper, theres a older 1-ton & a new chipper & on & on!

the other day I get drastically underbid by a construction company, large uprooted oak that pulled the whole ground section up roots & all (over 10ft of rootball) 2 dead elms, 1-hickory, cherry & hemlock which were harmed with the fall of this oak...well long story short I bid $3600.00...........the home remodeling outfit $1800.00 only took em 3 days with an english Interpretuer & their circular saws...LOL Well not sure how they did it....But, now I have to do battle against home builders.....It was bad enough when I had to battle against the lawn mower from hell! _oh god why?_ (said in an al bundy like voice)



LXT...........


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> You can just give up on the big orange machine , they have shown if push comes to shove they will do work for free to preserve what they want to keep .. And while one job may be a hole in the water they are making money unmolested in other areas , your company could never truly compete with them in any market sometimes the will just throw ya a bone ... They can man work to the point where they will outproduce by shear numbers and as far competing companies you would probably not want to but heads with them to many times or one day you may arrive at work to the trucks all painted orange and a pink slip for you , they buy companies like water just to clear the bugs off there "business windshield "


 
We are lucky up here in someways, the MAA and Mass tree wardens assc. has thrown them out of many towns. There are a lot of powers to be that have gotten sick of their ways. We are private company so no worries about a take over.


----------



## MarquisTree

MarquisTree said:


> very true, that was a quick response on my part that didnt convey what my point was. We have had good success on large contracts where the relative price per tree seems low but have been able to do high dollar days consistently by coming in with a much more efficiently crew then our competition can. We have been butting heads with the big orange hacks recently. We can't touch their daily rate stuff but are doing very well on production based contracts. Labor is our single biggest expense, especially when working on prevailing wage contracts (everyone on the crew makes min $50 an hour), we come in with more equipment to keep labor costs lower. Obviously nothing earth shattering here, pretty basic stuff.


 
So, this needs a correction, we dont butt heads with them, we dont even exist in their world. They are the largest tree or landscape business in the world. We were happy to have 5 crews doing storm work for one of utility companies... I am sure they had at least 5 crews on standby just within a mile of our shop. It is nice to be a local company making money doing work that is usually dominated by out of town companies, and the utility is very happy with our work.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> So, this needs a correction, we dont butt heads with them, we dont even exist in their world. They are the largest tree or landscape business in the world. We were happy to have 5 crews doing storm work for one of utility companies... I am sure they had at least 5 crews on standby just within a mile of our shop. It is nice to be a local company making money doing work that is usually dominated by out of town companies, and the utility is very happy with our work.


 
What kinda rates do you guys charge for line work if you dont mind i have one to bid comming up and have never been contracted by a utility company before just emergency work for them when a storm knocks a larger tree that they just cant cut up and move.


----------



## mattfr12

lxt said:


> Im seeing the posts about bidding, underbid & how to compete.......all I know is that in my area tree trimming is becoming like grass cutting........theres a 1-ton dump with a rental chipper, theres a white painted bucket & an asplundh chipper, theres a older 1-ton & a new chipper & on & on!
> 
> the other day I get drastically underbid by a construction company, large uprooted oak that pulled the whole ground section up roots & all (over 10ft of rootball) 2 dead elms, 1-hickory, cherry & hemlock which were harmed with the fall of this oak...well long story short I bid $3600.00...........the home remodeling outfit $1800.00 only took em 3 days with an english Interpretuer & their circular saws...LOL Well not sure how they did it....But, now I have to do battle against home builders.....It was bad enough when I had to battle against the lawn mower from hell! _oh god why?_ (said in an al bundy like voice)
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Doug if it gets slow this winter let me know i could use a hand. we have been doing production work for the instalation of water lines for almost a month residential work is backed up. we took down alot along roads where water lines are going in and have to take all the stumps down around 2 feet or intill nothing but dirt. because they cant cut the roads.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> What kinda rates do you guys charge for line work if you dont mind i have one to bid comming up and have never been contracted by a utility company before just emergency work for them when a storm knocks a larger tree that they just cant cut up and move.


 
Pm me your number, I don't like talking numbers on forums


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> We are lucky up here in someways, the MAA and Mass tree wardens assc. has thrown them out of many towns. There are a lot of powers to be that have gotten sick of their ways. We are private company so no worries about a take over.


 I am sure that you've heard of Quaker City tree they were a private company aswell 150+ employees non union company bought and sold for parts by the big orange machine I know this because I worked for PENN HERR a sub of Quaker ... All line and new const. clearing and ROW work ...They cut our comp. off and sank them too ...Its not a takeover if the boss sells and they if they wanted too would make an offer he couldn't refuse


----------



## treevet

Somewhat questionable referring to line clearance as arboriculture IMO. Nothing beneficial happening to the tree. Only entity gaining improvement is the utility and the purveyor of the service. Hopefully the tree does not incur too much negative direction in the process. But it DOES always incur a negative.

Maybe not pertinent to this discussion but just thought I'd throw that in there. I am an arborist and I do not do commercial line clearance which is just a mechanical removal of branches for X amount of space, nor do I ever desire or intend to, no matter what profit is involved.

You may have an arborist that does line clearance (and you may certainly not ofcourse).... but what he does while he does line clearance is not arboriculture IMO.


----------



## treevet

come on guys....somebody thinks that is a lot of bull hooey

everybody's tiptoeing all over da place

let's mix it up a little


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Somewhat questionable referring to line clearance as arboriculture IMO. Nothing beneficial happening to the tree. Only entity gaining improvement is the utility and the purveyor of the service. Hopefully the tree does not incur too much negative direction in the process. But it DOES always incur a negative.
> 
> Maybe not pertinent to this discussion but just thought I'd throw that in there. I am an arborist and I do not do commercial line clearance which is just a mechanical removal of branches for X amount of space, nor do I ever desire or intend to, no matter what profit is involved.
> 
> You may have an arborist that does line clearance (and you may certainly not ofcourse).... but what he does while he does line clearance is not arboriculture IMO.


 
It's a notable point. I'm not particularly found of ROW work for a number of good reasons, however it does take a decent working knowledge of aboriculture to do it right and "manage" the impact. To be honest, around here, especially in the rural residential forest, so to speak, the ROW trees are some of the healthiest....they are the only ones getting any kind of regular professional attention, and mostly that's a stretch at best.


As far as what I would charge to go back to it as a contractor, well it's more than they would be willing to afford. Although I might help my old gm this winter just to keep from getting cabin fever.


----------



## tree MDS

*Classic prentice.*



prentice110 said:


> I had a rather large job yesterday that I bid and figured for one long day. However my trim climber spent a three day weekend in Michigan camping (left Friday). They had car trouble and couldnt get back. HO has been waiting for me since the end of June and I wasnt going to make her wait any longer so I hit it with my greenhorn who I dont even let use a saw yet, and has never roped. Any way we obviously didnt finish, and went back today. We knew the rain was coming and I was hoping we would beat it, but we didnt. I wasnt about to comeback a third time for one lousy 60ft Locust trim so I climbed it in a down pour, and lightning. At first I was scared, and almost came down. Then I thought for a minute, Im not married, I dont have any kids, and nobody likes me. So I finished the tree. Unfortunately, Im still here. Maybe next time.



Strange how looking back those last few lines couldn't be any farther from the truth.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Strange how looking back those last few lines couldn't be any farther from the truth.


 
He had very low self esteem. Making an assumption here but my opinion much was brought on by mistreatment by his father and compounded by addiction.

He knew people liked him (and I am sure many loved him) but refused to acknowledge this because of overriding negative feelings about himself. Very tragic. 

I know he was born in Lake Forest Ill. His dad had the tree work for that city at one time. Very very wealthy town. I used to live there when I was a kid. 

My guess was he was an exceptional climber.(try to climb fluidly like water flowing through a tree). He was very tough and like any good treeman, could force himself to do things when his instincts told him to back off.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Somewhat questionable referring to line clearance as arboriculture IMO. Nothing beneficial happening to the tree. Only entity gaining improvement is the utility and the purveyor of the service. Hopefully the tree does not incur too much negative direction in the process. But it DOES always incur a negative.
> 
> Maybe not pertinent to this discussion but just thought I'd throw that in there. I am an arborist and I do not do commercial line clearance which is just a mechanical removal of branches for X amount of space, nor do I ever desire or intend to, no matter what profit is involved.
> 
> You may have an arborist that does line clearance (and you may certainly not ofcourse).... but what he does while he does line clearance is not arboriculture IMO.


 
Well vet I see your back Hey btw, I agree and disagree clearance can be arboicuturally correct! I always attempted to make the trees appear nice and implemented proper pruning cuts. I almost always informed the ho it would be better to remove the tree if my required clearance was going to adversely affect its health and appearance! As a whole though, I agree; it is not arboriculture it is only one facet of our industry but is needed.


----------



## tree MDS

My guess is he was self medicating as much as indulging. Regardless, the kid seemed like he was trying (and doing pretty well), and it's a real shame to see a fighter and fellow treeman go down. Could have been either of us vet.


----------



## treemandan

I am actually looking to get into power line clearance. I was offered a job, no saws, no ropes, but a Chevy Equinox and a clipboard. I couldn't take the job due the travel and hotels or I would have. I think it would have been perfect for me otherwise.


----------



## treemandan

What about the funeral?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I am actually looking to get into power line clearance. I was offered a job, no saws, no ropes, but a Chevy Equinox and a clipboard. I couldn't take the job due the travel and hotels or I would have. I think it would have been perfect for me otherwise.



Sounds pretty gay. Probably would have been perfect for you.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> What about the funeral?


 
Flushcut said he was gonna let us know in the other thread. Me, I don't go to those things anymore. I had a double wake one time that pretty much did me in for that sort of thing.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Sounds pretty gay. Probably would have been perfect for you.


 
Yeah, I might have to come out, get a haircut and job. Sucks for me.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> My guess is he was self medicating as much as indulging. Regardless, the kid seemed like he was trying (and doing pretty well), and it's a real shame to see a fighter and fellow treeman go down. Could have been either of us vet.


 
true on all counts mds


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> He had very low self esteem. Making an assumption here but my opinion much was brought on by mistreatment by his father and compounded by addiction.
> 
> He knew people liked him (and I am sure many loved him) but refused to acknowledge this because of overriding negative feelings about himself. Very tragic.
> 
> I know he was born in Lake Forest Ill. His dad had the tree work for that city at one time. Very very wealthy town. I used to live there when I was a kid.
> 
> My guess was he was an exceptional climber.(try to climb fluidly like water flowing through a tree). He was very tough and like any good treeman, could force himself to do things when his instincts told him to back off.



A tinge of truth with a tongue in cheek. 

I remember that post, knew what he meant cause it reminds me of something I would have said. The first time he pm'd me it was to explain his antics, he wanted to make sure there wasn't a miscue. There wasn't. I'm awful sore about it all compounded with missing a couple of chances to get to know him in person. I always had a feeling we'd have hit it off and had too much fun, which was what my wife probably feared the most, especially with a mid-life crisis looming and all. She'll let me come back to cincy, she's pretty sure you'll keep me out of trouble and focused on who I'm supposed to be.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Did that "hazardous" ash yesterday I was talking about. Set a few lines and slowly transferred the tension from the maple it was stuck in to the grcs. Tied off to a good strong ash above it and went to work dicing it up. Had about half of the tops rigged out when my gaffs popped out and I slid down the stem a few feet till my lanyard and climbline caught me. Well, it wasn't my lanyard and climbline that caught me so much as the stick that I slammed into, which ripped a giant hole in the crotch of my jeans and got me good right in the nutz. No puncture but it sure is swollen and uncomfortable to do much of anything today. I guess the tree was hazardous after all. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> What about the funeral?


 
Ok wtf happened?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ok wtf happened?


 
I am sure to found out?


I just got soaked clearing a driveway. It looks like a Billy Penn oak lost a few big ones and it was about time. The HO lady said she had lived there 20 years, never had done anything with the tree, the development had been cleared back then roughly, its up on Valley Forge Mountain, welltado subdivision. 

The tree ( white oak) had previously been trussed and cabled low, the truss work looked great, big iron in the low crotches. Tons of outdated cable low in the canopy, snapped by the massive out reaching crown.


I just cleared the drive for now. Got wet and chilly. Hoping it will stop raining so I can weld the floor back together in dump truck so I can get a sticker on it. Sure wish I had a bigger garage door.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I am sure to found out?
> 
> 
> I just got soaked clearing a driveway. It looks like a Billy Penn oak lost a few big ones and it was about time. The HO lady said she had lived there 20 years, never had done anything with the tree, the development had been cleared back then roughly, its up on Valley Forge Mountain, welltado subdivision.
> 
> The tree ( white oak) had previously been trussed and cabled low, the truss work looked great, big iron in the low crotches. Tons of outdated cable low in the canopy, snapped by the massive out reaching crown.
> 
> 
> I just cleared the drive for now. Got wet and chilly. Hoping it will stop raining so I can weld the floor back together in dump truck so I can get a sticker on it.


 Huh?


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Somewhat questionable referring to line clearance as arboriculture IMO. Nothing beneficial happening to the tree. Only entity gaining improvement is the utility and the purveyor of the service. Hopefully the tree does not incur too much negative direction in the process. But it DOES always incur a negative.
> 
> Maybe not pertinent to this discussion but just thought I'd throw that in there. I am an arborist and I do not do commercial line clearance which is just a mechanical removal of branches for X amount of space, nor do I ever desire or intend to, no matter what profit is involved.
> 
> You may have an arborist that does line clearance (and you may certainly not ofcourse).... but what he does while he does line clearance is not arboriculture IMO.


 


Yer jess sore cause you ain't the one driving the chopper with saw blades hanging down. Jeez, i dunno if I would fly that thing, they must be nuts!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Huh?


 
Sorry, I meant to say I figured you would find out that Prentice has died by now, if that is what you meant when you asked wtf happened.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Sorry, I meant to say I figured you would find out that Prentice has died by now, if that is what you meant when you asked wtf happened.


 
Wow, no, i did not find it, i suspected it by the way the conversation was going. Damn, he was supposed to come help me too, not that i needed it. I just was going to try to help him through a slow time. Ok, so where is the post so i can find out what happened??


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Wow, no, i did not find it, i suspected it by the way the conversation was going. Damn, he was supposed to come help me too, not that i needed it. I just was going to try to help him through a slow time. Ok, so where is the post so i can find out what happened??


 
I think it is unclear what happened Rope. Murphy who seems to have the first news says all he could tell was it was not during a tree job. Dave Treeslayer is not taking calls and I tried bout a couple of hours ago...so here we wait.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Somewhat questionable referring to line clearance as arboriculture IMO. Nothing beneficial happening to the tree. Only entity gaining improvement is the utility and the purveyor of the service. Hopefully the tree does not incur too much negative direction in the process. But it DOES always incur a negative.
> 
> Maybe not pertinent to this discussion but just thought I'd throw that in there. I am an arborist and I do not do commercial line clearance which is just a mechanical removal of branches for X amount of space, nor do I ever desire or intend to, no matter what profit is involved.
> 
> You may have an arborist that does line clearance (and you may certainly not ofcourse).... but what he does while he does line clearance is not arboriculture IMO.


 
Well since you asked for someone to mix it up with than too you I say this , a few months back you commented on the purchase of the crane in ref. to the influx of EAB damage , it just funny how you say that you can't be bought to ROW but your pretty damn excited to see a entire species of tree wiped out , just saying because you brought it up ... So I guess we all have a facet of tree work where we are willing to whore ourselves out to make money .. Yours may be justa little diff. than someones elses


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Well since you asked for someone to mix it up with than too you I say this , a few months back you commented on the purchase of the crane in ref. to the influx of EAB damage , it just funny how you say that you can't be bought to ROW but your pretty damn excited to see a entire species of tree wiped out , just saying because you brought it up ... So I guess we all have a facet of tree work where we are willing to whore ourselves out to make money .. Yours may be justa little diff. than someones elses


 
Little difference to note here. Eab involves removal of dead trees. Line clearance involves severing limbs for the room of a utility which injures live trees.

Anybody wants to pay the annual fee to protect their assh.....we more than ready willing and able to do that too....for a price.

No reason to feel bad bout either instance. Line clearance is a thankless job that is totally unbeneficial to trees as I mentioned.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I think it is unclear what happened Rope. Murphy who seems to have the first news says all he could tell was it was not during a tree job. Dave Treeslayer is not taking calls and I tried bout a couple of hours ago...so here we wait.


 
I hate to hear it dammit, seems many of us don't make it to the golden years. Well crap gotta go grind some stumps and dodge golf balls, don't leave vet, good to see you back, ya old fart.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Little difference to note here. Eab involves removal of dead trees. Line clearance involves severing limbs for the room of a utility which injures live trees.
> 
> Anybody wants to pay the annual fee to protect their assh.....we more than ready willing and able to do that too....for a price.
> 
> No reason to feel bad bout either instance. Line clearance is a thankless job that is totally unbeneficial to trees as I mentioned.


 
Now vet I see it different but only if I could manage the row from the start, which is where arborist can play a part! In other words by planting the right species and eliminating improper species row could be both asthetic and clearance mitigated but the problem is improper species.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Now vet I see it different but only if I could manage the row from the start, which is where arborist can play a part! In other words by planting the right species and eliminating improper species row could be both asthetic and clearance mitigated but the problem is improper species.


 
That is true,. Never understood why the utility doesn't control species rather than the muni when it their space.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> That is true,. Never understood why the utility doesn't control species rather than the muni when it their space.


 
Because it aint the man with thirty years working that GET THE PROMOTION its cousin bob or nephew scott!


----------



## flushcut

Howdy boys I am still trying to find out when the arrangements are and as soon as I know I will post them. Matt did not die in a tree. He die from organ failure brought on by booze, that is what I have learned from his sister. 
The few jobs that I have worked with Matt all I can say is the man was A MACHINE and if any of you had two or three of him on the crew you would all be stupid rich. 
As how it went to today, well not so good I had a small limb snag some cable lines and tear out a rotten facia board and the whole time I could hear Matt laughing in my head.


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> Howdy boys I am still trying to find out when the arrangements are and as soon as I know I will post them. Matt did not die in a tree. He die from organ failure brought on by booze, that is what I have learned from his sister.
> The few jobs that I have worked with Matt all I can say is the man was A MACHINE and if any of you had two or three of him on the crew you would all be stupid rich.
> As how it went to today, well not so good I had a small limb snag some cable lines and tear out a rotten facia board and the whole time I could hear Matt laughing in my head.


 
Well it still stinks dammit I would of been dead if I had not given up the #### in 95, I have no doubt. Liver still ain't right.


----------



## TreeAce

My day was rather sucky. It rained off n on. Became windy as all hell in the afternoon. The wind got so bad I decided it was to dangerous to rope tops out the two ash that was left. I was up there but my God the wind was whipping me all over the place. I didnt feel I would have control over the situation. Mit end up with a top in my lap. They was big enough to hurt. All this on a job that I never bid high enough and now I gotta go back in the am for a couple hours. Long enough to screw up tomorrows schedule. And..of course...thinking about Matt. Just a gloomy day.


----------



## treeman75

I thought of Matt today too and I dont even know the man or what he looks like. I have just read his posts on here. It makes you think how life is so short and you dont know what tomarrow will bring. I will be giving my boys extra hugs and kisses tonight!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah kinda had a bad day my self. Had a real dead one. Did a pretty good tug test and seemed ok, so I went up, just barley made it to the main crotch and the tree started to let go some decent sized branches over head, from me moving the tree. One smacked my arm on the way down. Not wanting to get clobbered by any thing else, I set a line and I got down, notched and dropped it into the woods, now I have to go get it out. But whole day, was thinking about Matt myself. This is what is weird about this, I was in Minneapolis this weekend, while I was there, a Davey kid fell 20ft to his death. Was in a dead elm, same as I. His TIP failed. Knowing that they come in three's, all day long it was creeping me out. This kid died the same day as Matt. 
Have the skidloader (thank god I have that now) chained to the log, hoping I can drag it out for better working room. Leaving the brush and branches lay in the woods, but the wood has gotta go. You all stay safe out there.


----------



## tree MDS

Another miserable rainy day out there. Labor day off, followed by the rain, is pretty much destroying yet another week. Should have worked yesterday, but it was supposed to be worse than today.. turned out the other way around. Figures.

Lots of time to ponder the human condition in general lately.


----------



## ropensaddle

We ain't had rain in a month yesterday was nice and today's is better low 60s high near 80 just a little hotter than I like. I removed a bradford then ground stumps til dark yesterday. I got to go grind twenty more today then bid! Tomorrow its climb two dead pines and remove them 90 footers or so, nothing spectacular but a good days worth of work!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah kinda had a bad day my self. Had a real dead one. Did a pretty good tug test and seemed ok, so I went up, just barley made it to the main crotch and the tree started to let go some decent sized branches over head, from me moving the tree. One smacked my arm on the way down. Not wanting to get clobbered by any thing else, I set a line and I got down, notched and dropped it into the woods, now I have to go get it out. But whole day, was thinking about Matt myself. This is what is weird about this, I was in Minneapolis this weekend, while I was there, a Davey kid fell 20ft to his death. Was in a dead elm, same as I. His TIP failed. Knowing that they come in three's, all day long it was creeping me out. This kid died the same day as Matt.
> Have the skidloader (thank god I have that now) chained to the log, hoping I can drag it out for better working room. Leaving the brush and branches lay in the woods, but the wood has gotta go. You all stay safe out there.


 
Yeah, that's creepy. I know in times like this our thoughts are elsewhere, no two ways about it. I've lost some of my gumption this week for sure. Just want to tie up some loose ends, get caught up on estimates and bids, and gear up for the fall rush I'm having. I bought a wood grill/patio fireplace yesterday afternoon and did brats and burgers over cherry and apple wood. It was a perfect night for some serious family time that has been long over due. I get so caught up in building this business that I kept putting it off, after this week's news I decided to bring em in close. They know I'm down, so it helped everyone. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Yeah, that's creepy. I know in times like this our thoughts are elsewhere, no two ways about it. I've lost some of my gumption this week for sure. Just want to tie up some loose ends, get caught up on estimates and bids, and gear up for the fall rush I'm having. I bought a wood grill/patio fireplace yesterday afternoon and did brats and burgers over cherry and apple wood. It was a perfect night for some serious family time that has been long over due. I get so caught up in building this business that I kept putting it off, after this week's news I decided to bring em in close. They know I'm down, so it helped everyone. :msp_thumbup:


 
Good on you biggie. I really wanted to go for a tear in the country on my motorpickle on Mon. but instead I spent half a day with my son putting together a futon and taking stuff over to his college dorm with him. Then dinner for the whole fam. at a nice place Mon. night. Leader of the band gotta make that stuff happen or it don't happen.


----------



## TreeAce

I went back to my ash trees this morn. Stood there in the drizzel and watched wind gusts blow the tops in all directions. I just shook my head. Not today. Just not feeling it and it sounds like I am not alone. I talked to HO, he is cool, we will try agian in morn. Gave my guys a couple of "show up" hours and came home to alittle paper work and make some phone calls. I will pick kids up early from school and getem to a dentist appt so my wife can save herself a half vaca day. She had a good idea...make a pot of gumbo for dinner. I think I will.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Good on you biggie. I really wanted to go for a tear in the country on my motorpickle on Mon. but instead I spent half a day with my son putting together a futon and taking stuff over to his college dorm with him. Then dinner for the whole fam. at a nice place Mon. night. Leader of the band gotta make that stuff happen or it don't happen.


 
I saw an interesting show on states boundaries and stuff it was sorta cool oh hi ho crooked boundary to the north was because of water and michigan was just a territory then so ohio won in legislation although there were some pretty serious skirmishes about that part of your state! It also was not totally declared a state over missing paperwork or something and they had to get it all straight. It was a great show, I like stuff on the education channels now does that mean im old


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> I saw an interesting show on states boundaries and stuff it was sorta cool oh hi ho crooked boundary to the north was because of water and michigan was just a territory then so ohio won in legislation although there were some pretty serious skirmishes about that part of your state! It also was not totally declared a state over missing paperwork or something and they had to get it all straight. It was a great show, I like stuff on the education channels now does that mean im old


 
No Rope, it's not because of the shows :msp_biggrin:

I pound those educational/documentary type channels all the time and I'm not old.

I wish they had more programs like these shows in school and not so much lecture/reading. I think you can relate and absorb interesting stuff like this when you can see it. I suppose it helps though just to imagine at times.


----------



## treevet

Yeah Nails, I hated school but love the education/discovery documentaries. I saw the one you talking bout rope. Great to DVR em and when sports not any good I watch em.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Yeah Nails, I hated school but love the education/discovery documentaries. I saw the one you talking bout rope. Great to DVR em and when sports not any good I watch em.


 
I really dug the one about the tenn georgia boundary not being correct because of faulty measuring techniques of that time period. I thought the bar was hilarious where they drank on Tennessee side of the bar and pissed on the georga side because it was a dry county. I don't drink now but its still funny chit


----------



## tree md

We had a good blow Mon. night that came in off of Lee. Trees on houses everywhere and power is out. They're saying we won't get power back on in my neighborhood till Sat. I came to a hotel. I took a tree off a house yesterday and bid a bunch more. Same old story, they are waiting for insurance adjusters. I looked at one today that had two huge trees that fell through the middle of a million+ dollar home. Waiting on my crane guy to get out there and look at the setup before I shoot him a price. Sold another craner today and they want me to proceed ASAP. I've still got one that is half completed from before the storm. I cleaned up well and it will wait tho. Right now I am only doing emergency work.

Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I really dug the one about the tenn georgia boundary not being correct because of faulty measuring techniques of that time period. I thought the bar was hilarious where they drank on Tennessee side of the bar and pissed on the georga side because it was a dry county. I don't drink now but its still funny chit



Cool show. 'How the states got their shapes', right? 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool show. 'How the states got their shapes', right?
> Jeff


 
yeah they had something about southern Cal, stealing all Arizona and Nevada's water too lol yall are greedy ####ers 
Something about the fruit plantations using more water in one day than New York , St Louis ,Atlanta, Chicago,and some other big cities use the entire year combined. I thought yup, lotta fruit out there


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> yeah they had something about southern Cal, stealing all Arizona and Nevada's water too lol yall are greedy ####ers
> Something about the fruit plantations using more water in one day than New York , St Louis ,Atlanta, Chicago,and some other big cities use the entire year combined. I thought yup, lotta fruit out there



I was hoping you did not see that one! Now I feel like I owe you some fruit and water. :eek2:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I was hoping you did not see that one! Now I feel like I owe you some fruit and water. :eek2:
> Jeff


 
Lol Ima long way from Arizona Yall can keep the fruits and we got great water


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol Ima long way from Arizona Yall can keep the fruits and we got great water






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Press & Sun-Bulletin | Binghamton news, community, entertainment, yellow pages and classifieds. Serving Binghamton, New York | pressconnects.com

Things are getting interesting around here. 1-2 inches more rain predicted.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Blah day today weatherwise. Did a little bushy Silver Maple and then a tall skinny Y of a Cherry in North Canton leaning over the customers house. Got to see an impressive White Oak though. Will be down that way again so will snap some pics of the big girl. Rigged the Cherry down on a neighboring Red Oak and much as I cannot help it I am always nervous as all get out when I am tied into those tall skinny flimsy ones cutting stuff and waiting for it to break below me from a defect I missed or couldn't see in the first place.


----------



## jefflovstrom

110 degrees and f-n hot
Jeff


----------



## Grace Tree

I had a cleanup from a multi tree job today so I organized a flash mob under my pseudonym "Slum Dog Grace Tree". About 100 people showed up. I had them do the first 5 moves from Thriller, grab 2 branches and run away. All I had to do is shovel up the sawdust, go home and crack a double X. Being a genius is s-w-e-e-t!


----------



## treemandan

I taped a valve spring to the end of my pole saw.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yesterday I was reminded of why I love my house. I am working in a gated community with nutin but Million dollar homes, they have an HOA. I, even in cali, never seen a bunch of people so interested in everybody else's home! Peeps coming up to me, telling me how they want me to do their neighbors tree! Of course it is all self benefiting. I live in an old hood, have 2 Acres and am grandfathered in to have a business here, right in the middle of a large residential area. My neighbors couldn't care less about what I do. If anything, I could get away with murder as long as I keep plowing the street! I have bon-fires that u can see from space, run equipment at all hours, all kinds of noise coming out of the shop. Big trucks up and down the road, no complaints yet! I keep my place tidy and well groomed, but no where near the standard that they do. Went to the last HOA meeting, bet they had $1500 in food sitting around getting hot and nasty. Actually witnessed one telling another that they had to submit paint samples to the HOA, for their trim around the front door! WTF!! I could afford to buy a new home, and have kicked around a few times, but then to live with people trying to tell me how my house should look, or whether or not my kids can shoot hoops...NOT! I will stay here in hillbilly heaven, where things are real!


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Press & Sun-Bulletin | Binghamton news, community, entertainment, yellow pages and classifieds. Serving Binghamton, New York | pressconnects.com
> 
> Things are getting interesting around here. 1-2 inches more rain predicted.


 
Same here, things are pretty bad haven,t been able to leave the house for two days now. A little west of here in lancaster county and harrisburg they are calling for historic flooding on the susquehanna river worst then when hurricane agnes hit back in the 70's


----------



## NCTREE

sgreanbeans said:


> I will stay here in hillbilly heaven, where things are real!


 
Amen!!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Yesterday I was reminded of why I love my house. I am working in a gated community with nutin but Million dollar homes, they have an HOA. I, even in cali, never seen a bunch of people so interested in everybody else's home! Peeps coming up to me, telling me how they want me to do their neighbors tree! Of course it is all self benefiting. I live in an old hood, have 2 Acres and am grandfathered in to have a business here, right in the middle of a large residential area. My neighbors couldn't care less about what I do. If anything, I could get away with murder as long as I keep plowing the street! I have bon-fires that u can see from space, run equipment at all hours, all kinds of noise coming out of the shop. Big trucks up and down the road, no complaints yet! I keep my place tidy and well groomed, but no where near the standard that they do. Went to the last HOA meeting, bet they had $1500 in food sitting around getting hot and nasty. Actually witnessed one telling another that they had to submit paint samples to the HOA, for their trim around the front door! WTF!! I could afford to buy a new home, and have kicked around a few times, but then to live with people trying to tell me how my house should look, or whether or not my kids can shoot hoops...NOT! I will stay here in hillbilly heaven, where things are real!


 
Places like that are just how the Nazis would have had it. They ought to be outlawed. I'm surprised they don't put some hex on what you bring in, that'll be next.


----------



## treemandan

Bigus Termitius said:


> Places like that are just how the Nazis would have had it. They ought to be outlawed. I'm surprised they don't put some hex on what you bring in, that'll be next.


 
Ya know, I never thought about it like that... but now that you mention it...


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Same here, things are pretty bad haven,t been able to leave the house for two days now. A little west of here in lancaster county and harrisburg they are calling for historic flooding on the susquehanna river worst then when hurricane agnes hit back in the 70's


 
Same thing they're saying here. Mandatory evacuations all over the place. Downtown area is completely closed off, they expect the river to crest the flood walls if it doesn't break them first. Laura's mom's house has water to the first floor already. I talked to her an hour or so ago and it was inches away from getting into their book store as well. I can't even get into her town if I wanted to.


----------



## treemandan

Everybody around here has their canoes and kayaks strapped on and ready to go.


----------



## NCTREE

Be kind of fun to role down main street in my canoe.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Laura's bookstore is the big yellow building left of center. Just came across this, unsure when it was taken but the river isn't expected to crest for a few more hours.


----------



## tree md

Hope you guys stay high and dry.

Sold a big one today. Prolly one of the, if not the biggest tree jobs going on in the city right now (as far as emergency work). 2 huge trees that went clean through a mansion. Gonna lift them out Saturday with the 80 ton with 150' of stick. Biggest job I have sold in three years... And I've got another craner to do Monday... What a freaking rush!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Just got back from bidding on 4 jobs...3 already commited, the 4th will let me know tomorrow...$$$$...sweeeeet!

Three homes right next to one another...just park chipper, climb, trim and limb....


----------



## ropensaddle

Went out and 95 foot dead pine, nothing special but dead ya know. Ho asks where's the bucket lol. I walked up with the big snot shot top first try hollered for the climb gear and wraptor ho still standing there lol. I set the wraptor up put on gear and zoom we were there about 1.5 hour tree down and loaded 750.00 not too bad

So then I went and cleaned up a stump I ground last week back home kickin it. Tomorrow get the second pine after 4 stumps at golf course finishing it at 59 stumps 708.00 been working them two hours early before golfers get there then going to another job so four mournings 59 stumps, prolly 7 hours or so!


----------



## ropensaddle

Got a twenty five acre project for early winter not huge money hourly but it will be keeping me busy about 15k project we will do in three stages


----------



## treeman75

I started a job today, 15 trees to remove. I will try to remember the camara tomarrow. We got 6 done today. I am scheduling jobs for the middle of Oct and the phone is still ringing!


----------



## Jumper

Slogged boxes of tire supplies .....it was more than a little warm this aft and I finally had to slow down a little. Unusually hot here with a high of 30C/86F, more of the same tomorrow.....


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Laura's bookstore is the big yellow building left of center. Just came across this, unsure when it was taken but the river isn't expected to crest for a few more hours.


 
Blakes, what Town is that in?


----------



## deevo

Trimmed/removed a number of cedars and pines today for a movie set at an old cottage/lodge in Muskoka today that 57 got us a job on! Not sure what the name of the movies going to be, but they are spending quite a bit of $ to get it the way they want it. My Gladiators came by UPS today from England. No places in North America have em any more in my size. Got em for $200 less then they are sold here as well!


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Hope you guys stay high and dry.
> 
> Sold a big one today. Prolly one of the, if not the biggest tree jobs going on in the city right now (as far as emergency work). 2 huge trees that went clean through a mansion. Gonna lift them out Saturday with the 80 ton with 150' of stick. Biggest job I have sold in three years... And I've got another craner to do Monday... What a freaking rush!


 
:kilt: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Blakes, what Town is that in?


 
Owego, NY. Talked to her a few hours ago and water wasn't in the first floor yet. Hopefully the waters recede soon.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Laura's bookstore is the big yellow building left of center. Just came across this, unsure when it was taken but the river isn't expected to crest for a few more hours.


 
Uh, it kinda looks like it allready did.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Owego, NY. Talked to her a few hours ago and water wasn't in the first floor yet. Hopefully the waters recede soon.


 
Wow, hope everyone has a good pair of hip waiters!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Holy bat turds, I am tired. Finished one up, came to shop, moved a bunch of stuff around to optimize space for splitting, did a resupply run to Farm&Fleet, did bids till 8, chains till 10, bed. Now all over again!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Laura's bookstore is the big yellow building left of center. Just came across this, unsure when it was taken but the river isn't expected to crest for a few more hours.


 
eeeewwww, that sucks!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent about 5 hours on back ass roads today through the state game lands in PA to get to my lovely fiance and her mom. Got them out of their town which had no power, gas or water and trekked all the way back home. They at least have a shower and bed to sleep in now. Going back tomorrow to start the cleanup. Right now, I'm enjoying a yuengling, and it is gooood.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Spent about 5 hours on back ass roads today through the state game lands in PA to get to my lovely fiance and her mom. Got them out of their town which had no power, gas or water and trekked all the way back home. They at least have a shower and bed to sleep in now. Going back tomorrow to start the cleanup. Right now, I'm enjoying a yuengling, and it is gooood.


 
Way to go blakes now you day hero I was supposed to use the bucket on pine number two but alas a flat on front lol. I thought hmmm fix tire, said nope and took the wraptor, 2 hrs later all done and paid lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Spent about 5 hours on back ass roads today through the state game lands in PA to get to my lovely fiance and her mom. Got them out of their town which had no power, gas or water and trekked all the way back home. They at least have a shower and bed to sleep in now. Going back tomorrow to start the cleanup. Right now, I'm enjoying a yuengling, and it is gooood.



Panywaist! You should be out cutting still! Lol.. this coming from my lazy old ass.. lol. 

Tore it up (for what it was) today though! 

See ya Sunday afternoon tom.

Later buds..


----------



## tree md

Got the I's dotted and the T's crossed today on my crane job. Had to drop two utilities and prune a couple of limbs to prep for tomorrow's setup. Crane will be on the job on about 9 hours... :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Got the I's dotted and the T's crossed today on my crane job. Had to drop two utilities and prune a couple of limbs to prep for tomorrow's setup. Crane will be on the job on about 9 hours... :msp_w00t:



Sounds like you're kicking it buddy! Always glad to hear about the good ones making it..

Stay safe!


----------



## flushcut

9 hours what in the hell are you removing?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Got the I's dotted and the T's crossed today on my crane job. Had to drop two utilities and prune a couple of limbs to prep for tomorrow's setup. Crane will be on the job on about 9 hours... :msp_w00t:


 
Lol don't forget the camera like I do!


----------



## treeman75

Did a small one this morning. Watching some good Iowa football now!


----------



## oldirty

moved to a new place and finally verizon was able to get some internet and cable for us so back on the net i am. why are they striking again? hadn't watched tv in a hot minute either but really didn't miss it although now that foozball season is upon us its a whole different story. let's go pats.

anyway. pretty psyched about the new rental though. we are on a farm in a sweet cottage. all redone and new appliances so its actually in good shape. old place for sure though. big fire place in the kitchen little one in the bedroom and one upstairs. might have to find out if they fireproof via inspection as the renters are split on their fire capabilities. the place is more or less a test of the relationship i am in now to see if we want to buy a place one day together and also to find out if we can stand each other over the long haul as well. lol.

the original farmhouse got split into 3 rentals and there is a 4 story barn and a 3 stall garage that we all share and whatnot. even a sweet little kabota for all the mowing and other duties needed on the farm. actually a solid little worker as that "hurricane" that hit up here actually caused some tree damage that i cleaned up with its assistance (pro bono). aaaaand there is a rather large sugar maple that took the most of the damage still standing over the 2nd driveway that i think i may have to charge a months rent to finish the removal as i think it has now become a hazard and one not worthy of a free ride, imo.

gotta send them an email with pics and they already know that i said i would be willing to trade work for rent and they agreed that it was a good idea.

i don't know man.... this place got the potential to be a nice little spot for us and i am actually pretty happy with it so far and its potential.

banged out some sweet work down in central park for irene other than that its been par the course minus some nasty wire work we been getting called into more frequently lately so i guess all is well for now.

can't believe summer is over too. time is on the run and gaining speed it seems.

feeling kinda sappy as we speak so i hope all is well for you guys. stay safe.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> moved to a new place and finally verizon was able to get some internet and cable for us so back on the net i am. why are they striking again? hadn't watched tv in a hot minute either but really didn't miss it although now that foozball season is upon us its a whole different story. let's go pats.
> 
> anyway. pretty psyched about the new rental though. we are on a farm in a sweet cottage. all redone and new appliances so its actually in good shape. old place for sure though. big fire place in the kitchen little one in the bedroom and one upstairs. might have to find out if they fireproof via inspection as the renters are split on their fire capabilities. the place is more or less a test of the relationship i am in now to see if we want to buy a place one day together and also to find out if we can stand each other over the long haul as well. lol.
> 
> the original farmhouse got split into 3 rentals and there is a 4 story barn and a 3 stall garage that we all share and whatnot. even a sweet little kabota for all the mowing and other duties needed on the farm. actually a solid little worker as that "hurricane" that hit up here actually caused some tree damage that i cleaned up with its assistance (pro bono). aaaaand there is a rather large sugar maple that took the most of the damage still standing over the 2nd driveway that i think i may have to charge a months rent to finish the removal as i think it has now become a hazard and one not worthy of a free ride, imo.
> 
> gotta send them an email with pics and they already know that i said i would be willing to trade work for rent and they agreed that it was a good idea.
> 
> i don't know man.... this place got the potential to be a nice little spot for us and i am actually pretty happy with it so far and its potential.
> 
> banged out some sweet work down in central park for irene other than that its been par the course minus some nasty wire work we been getting called into more frequently lately so i guess all is well for now.
> 
> can't believe summer is over too. time is on the run and gaining speed it seems.
> 
> feeling kinda sappy as we speak so i hope all is well for you guys. stay safe.



Good post Justin. Wish you the best wit all dat stuff.


----------



## tree md

Good to hear you're doing well Justin.

Did my crane job this AM. Met the crane there at 7, made my first cut at 8 and my last cut at 12:15. Very good because I bid the crane for 10 hours. Had the roof collapse underneath me on one particularly nasty cut. Two trees stacked on top of each other through the roof. The pine was broke over the peak of the roof and split in three large pieces on the opposite side of the house from the crane. We nibbled it up from the ground and when I made my first load bearing cut the large split piece behind it gave way as well as the whole half of the roof on that side. I saw all the debris going one way and I bailed to another roof on the connecting breezeway. Had to jump about ten feet over and down to escape. Steep pitch roof and I bounced right off that to the ground. Not a far drop and I came down pretty easy. Didn't get hurt. It was crazy, the whole roof disintegrated beneath me.

Anyway, I got finished and early which is always a good thing.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Today mostly homework and housework, still picking up from the vacation, and the office is still a wreck from painting it. Almost done with the walls, I can only do a small section at a time while playing musical furniture and tripping over things.

Yesterday I did a little deadwooding on a big ash and a rather large willow...if you are up a willow, and find berry stains all over your hands and arms, it is a good idea to not touch your face... Hope it was squirrels, I hate coon poop, way too many transmittable parasites there. 

Had a medium sized spruce in the AM to do, might have been able to get at least 2/3's of it in the chipper at once, if we could get into the back yard  took over three hours having to had carry 2-3 boughs, through the decorative gate/arbor, at a time. with a 200 ft drag. At least i could tarp up the drag and get a good load to the gate..

Tis the season where the squash are turning into gourds and are soup stock or baking quality only. Too many seeds and the skin is so hard I need a saw to get them open. Got some 2 suash soup (summer and pattypan) in the fridge from two days ago. Thik I'll bake some today stuffed with taco fix'ns nom-nom-nom


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> the place is more or less a test of the relationship i am in now to see if we want to buy a place one day together and also to find out if we can stand each other over the long haul as well. lol.



Relationships are good, hands down the smartest thing i ever did id asking Diane to marry me. Snuggling with the dogs does not do much for me. We spent near seven days together this vacation, with only an occasional potty break for separation. She did not feel the need to kill me once! At least not strong enough to mention it  Hard to believe we are on our seventh year together, legally starting last weekend.

Good luck to you Justin, it's good for the soul.


----------



## tree MDS

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Relationships are good, hands down the smartest thing i ever did id asking Diane to marry me. Snuggling with the dogs does not do much for me. We spent near seven days together this vacation, with only an occasional potty break for separation. She did not feel the need to kill me once! At least not strong enough to mention it  Hard to believe we are on our seventh year together, legally starting last weekend.
> 
> Good luck to you Justin, it's good for the soul.


 
They might be good for the soul if you're fortunate enough to get a good one... not so much if it goes the other way!


----------



## oldirty

tree md said:


> Good to hear you're doing well Justin.
> 
> Did my crane job this AM. Met the crane there at 7, made my first cut at 8 and my last cut at 12:15. Very good because I bid the crane for 10 hours. Had the roof collapse underneath me on one particularly nasty cut. Two trees stacked on top of each other through the roof. The pine was broke over the peak of the roof and split in three large pieces on the opposite side of the house from the crane. We nibbled it up from the ground and when I made my first load bearing cut the large split piece behind it gave way as well as the whole half of the roof on that side. I saw all the debris going one way and I bailed to another roof on the connecting breezeway. Had to jump about ten feet over and down to escape. Steep pitch roof and I bounced right off that to the ground. Not a far drop and I came down pretty easy. Didn't get hurt. It was crazy, the whole roof disintegrated beneath me.
> 
> Anyway, I got finished and early which is always a good thing.


 

larry, what were you tied into while making the cut? or if you were not tied into anything do you think that perhaps staying tied in above the ball while still being able to stay above said cut do you think you wouldve been able to ride it out in a more controlled manner? by the sounds of this scenario i think i would rather be above the work then next to it.....

glad to hear you made some coin on the effort and impress the neighborhood.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> They might be good for the soul if you're fortunate enough to get a good one... not so much if it goes the other way!


 
"I got 99 problems but a bit ch ain't one!"


----------



## tree md

oldirty said:


> larry, what were you tied into while making the cut? or if you were not tied into anything do you think that perhaps staying tied in above the ball while still being able to stay above said cut do you think you wouldve been able to ride it out in a more controlled manner? by the sounds of this scenario i think i would rather be above the work then next to it.....
> 
> glad to hear you made some coin on the effort and impress the neighborhood.


 
You dam skippy I would have been better off tied to the ball but was against the company's policy... When will these guys get stuck off stupid, forget about the book and use common sense to judge what is prudent... Or at least let me make that judgment for myself. Some folks get so stuck on being by the book that they can't see the forest for the trees...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> You dam skippy I would have been better off tied to the ball but was against the company's policy... When will these guys get stuck off stupid, forget about the book and use common sense to judge what is prudent... Or at least let me make that judgment for myself. Some folks get so stuck on being by the book that they can't see the forest for the trees...


 
I'm a little frustrated with ##### OPs right now myself. But whatcha gonna do. I don't own that iron...yet.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> They might be good for the soul if you're fortunate enough to get a good one... not so much if it goes the other way!


 
Still good for the soul but your ears are a different thing


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm a little frustrated with ##### OPs right now myself. But whatcha gonna do. I don't own that iron...yet.



A baby stroller or two, maybe a minivan, are more than likely going to be your next pieces of "iron"! lol.. it's all good though. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sagetown

Did a little clearing on the woodlot today using my old PRO RYOBI trimmer/brushcutter. 1st time using a saw blade on it. Sure does save the back and chainsaw chains. Vines, weeds, and 1" saplings fell like mowing grass. Today was a learning experience with it, but it was more fun than work. Now I've got to go back and pile all the brush.:biggrin:






The new brush blade.


----------



## bomar

i didnt do a DAMN THING sat on the couch drank beer and watched college football GO OREGON DUCKS


----------



## mikewhite85

I learned a lesson: Don't use a neighbor's driveway to maneuver your truck!

It was a narrow dead end with expensive cars parked all over the place! Nowhere to park the truck and chipper. I pulled into the driveway of the neighbor across the street in order to back the chipper into my client's driveway. The guy runs out as mad as a hornet and starts screaming at me to get off of his driveway. We had to disconnect the chipper and push it into the other driveway before I could get the truck out (too many cars around- bad planning on my part) I tried to get out as quick as I could but it was a constant 3 minutes of high decibel screaming including him calling the cops (they did not come). I have literally never been screamed at so badly in my life (and I have had some pretty harsh bosses- one I think was bipolar). I tried to apologize and shake the guy's hand when it was over but he just kept screaming and cursing at me. 

I should have known better as it was inconsiderate of me to do that. I wish the guy had been a little more understanding though. Next time I will just detach the chipper in the street, push it in the driveway and then put the truck in. LESSON LEARNED

Other than that we had a good day- trimmed some queen palms, removed some small italian cypress trees, and some ash at another property. Made good bank and had a good time with my workers. Thankful to have work!


----------



## treemandan

Blakey and Laura sittin in a tree
K-I-S-S-I-N-G
First comes love
Then comes marriage
Then comes Blakey pushing a baby carriage.

of course MDS catches the boquet


----------



## sgreanbeans

So I fired a client yesterday, I get on the job, start doing the work, and he starts pointing out huge branches that he wants off, not even close to what we agreed on, then tries to get me to remove another 60' tree for free. Then tried to add more trees for pruning, but what he wanted done was not pruning, but butchering, starts talking to me about topping out the birch I was to remove, instead of taking it. Then he starts talking that I am to drop the chips and spread them for mulch around his landscape. I cleaned up what I had already done, packed my trash and told him to get someone else. Wont work for people like that, he was doing it a manner to make me really mad, real aggressive "while your here I expect you to do this". BS, don't have to deal with jokers like this, so I wont. Told him he needed to hire a hack. He wants someone to bully around, told him "I am not your guy"
I am going to chill out for a few days, to much freaking drama lately.

Oh and BTW, my high school senior is dating a SMOKIN HOT college sophomore, AND I MEAN SMOKIN HOT, YES!!!
ADA BOY Brandon!

She's pre-med too, just sayin


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> So I fired a client yesterday, I get on the job, start doing the work, and he starts pointing out huge branches that he wants off, not even close to what we agreed on, then tries to get me to remove another 60' tree for free. Then tried to add more trees for pruning, but what he wanted done was not pruning, but butchering, starts talking to me about topping out the birch I was to remove, instead of taking it. Then he starts talking that I am to drop the chips and spread them for mulch around his landscape. I cleaned up what I had already done, packed my trash and told him to get someone else. Wont work for people like that, he was doing it a manner to make me really mad, real aggressive "while your here I expect you to do this". BS, don't have to deal with jokers like this, so I wont. Told him he needed to hire a hack. He wants someone to bully around, told him "I am not your guy"
> I am going to chill out for a few days, to much freaking drama lately.
> 
> Oh and BTW, my high school senior is dating a SMOKIN HOT college sophomore, AND I MEAN SMOKIN HOT, YES!!!
> ADA BOY Brandon!
> 
> She's pre-med too, just sayin



Eye candy round the house


----------



## TreeAce

I just finished a job on Friday with a HO similiar to sgreans. Not THAT bad though. It was like it was a game for him to see what else he could get for free. He tried to get me to take off half an ash tree ..since you guys r right here. LOL...I said no. he said OK OK...FIFTY BUCKS!.....LOL....UUUMMMMM......no. Then he looked pissed and walked away and left. Cool. But of course he came back. I ened up doing it for 125. Which really wasnt enough either but whatever. But he was relentless...I ended up taking down a 5 inch half dead maple for free. Notch,drop, cut into 3 pieces n through the chipper. THERE...i gave him a thats IT look and he left me alone after that. He is a rich F er to. Based on the house he lives in. I gave him a price on a cottonwood removal at ONE of his rentals the other day...he looked like he was gonna cry. I hope the cheap sob cries like a girl. I tell ya another thing, n it could be just my imagination, but I think i figured out somthing about this guy....he thinks cuz we r "just" tree cutter guys, that we must all be drunk/crack heads who will jump through hoops n do hand stands for a 50 dollar bill. I sensed disrepect.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

It's been a good weekend, getting things finished in the shop, grinding stumps, did an estimate and turned in a bid for 9.7K for a cemetery. The sexton wants to make sure we get it, so I hope it pans out. Met him on a midweek Cubs bus trip adventure. Sometimes it pays to play.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

sgreanbeans said:


> Oh and BTW, my high school senior is dating a SMOKIN HOT college sophomore, AND I MEAN SMOKIN HOT, YES!!!
> ADA BOY Brandon!
> 
> She's pre-med too, just sayin


 
Pics, or it didn't happen...

I love ya man, I couldn't resist.

Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> I just finished a job on Friday with a HO similiar to sgreans. Not THAT bad though. It was like it was a game for him to see what else he could get for free. He tried to get me to take off half an ash tree ..since you guys r right here. LOL...I said no. he said OK OK...FIFTY BUCKS!.....LOL....UUUMMMMM......no. Then he looked pissed and walked away and left. Cool. But of course he came back. I ened up doing it for 125. Which really wasnt enough either but whatever. But he was relentless...I ended up taking down a 5 inch half dead maple for free. Notch,drop, cut into 3 pieces n through the chipper. THERE...i gave him a thats IT look and he left me alone after that. He is a rich F er to. Based on the house he lives in. I gave him a price on a cottonwood removal at ONE of his rentals the other day...he looked like he was gonna cry. I hope the cheap sob cries like a girl. I tell ya another thing, n it could be just my imagination, but I think i figured out somthing about this guy....he thinks cuz we r "just" tree cutter guys, that we must all be drunk/crack heads who will jump through hoops n do hand stands for a 50 dollar bill. I sensed disrepect.



I had one of these kind friday myself. It was one of those multiple smaller job days, where the pay works out good, but you gotta keep hustling to get em all. This guy starts with the while you're here, blah, blah, I'll pay extra. Well it was a real dirtbag job anyway, so he wasn't likely to be paying enough to make it worth my time, and having it destroy my day. So I agree to do a couple things for nominal extra pay. While I'm going about that (aggravated and hungover), he comes in one more time, just as I'm taking the boom off the cradle, with "um, I dont mean to be annoying..but" I just looked right at him dead in the eyes and said (nice and loud) "well ya are"! Man, after the week I had, that sure felt good! He got the hint too!


----------



## TreeAce

Ya...last week sucked. Bad. For many reasons. Start over tomorrow.


----------



## dbl612

*tie-off options*



tree md said:


> You dam skippy I would have been better off tied to the ball but was against the company's policy... When will these guys get stuck off stupid, forget about the book and use common sense to judge what is prudent... Or at least let me make that judgment for myself. Some folks get so stuck on being by the book that they can't see the forest for the trees...


 
some of the climbers i work with choose to tie off to the boom tip dead end with their climbing line. in a questionable situation like this bad roof, it gives you the safety of a rated tie-off point and the ability to move up and down independent of the crane hook. tom


----------



## gatorlady

TreeAce said:


> I just finished a job on Friday with a HO similiar to sgreans. Not THAT bad though. It was like it was a game for him to see what else he could get for free. He tried to get me to take off half an ash tree ..since you guys r right here. LOL...I said no. he said OK OK...FIFTY BUCKS!.....LOL....UUUMMMMM......no. Then he looked pissed and walked away and left. Cool. But of course he came back. I ened up doing it for 125. Which really wasnt enough either but whatever. But he was relentless...I ended up taking down a 5 inch half dead maple for free. Notch,drop, cut into 3 pieces n through the chipper. THERE...i gave him a thats IT look and he left me alone after that. He is a rich F er to. Based on the house he lives in. I gave him a price on a cottonwood removal at ONE of his rentals the other day...he looked like he was gonna cry. I hope the cheap sob cries like a girl. I tell ya another thing, n it could be just my imagination, but I think i figured out somthing about this guy....he thinks cuz we r "just" tree cutter guys, that we must all be drunk/crack heads who will jump through hoops n do hand stands for a 50 dollar bill. I sensed disrepect.


 
Time to tell'em to trade in their suit for a saw and see how far $50 takes 'em!!!!!


----------



## mr. holden wood

mikewhite85 said:


> I learned a lesson: Don't use a neighbor's driveway to maneuver your truck!
> 
> It was a narrow dead end with expensive cars parked all over the place! Nowhere to park the truck and chipper. I pulled into the driveway of the neighbor across the street in order to back the chipper into my client's driveway. The guy runs out as mad as a hornet and starts screaming at me to get off of his driveway. We had to disconnect the chipper and push it into the other driveway before I could get the truck out (too many cars around- bad planning on my part) I tried to get out as quick as I could but it was a constant 3 minutes of high decibel screaming including him calling the cops (they did not come). I have literally never been screamed at so badly in my life (and I have had some pretty harsh bosses- one I think was bipolar). I tried to apologize and shake the guy's hand when it was over but he just kept screaming and cursing at me.
> 
> I should have known better as it was inconsiderate of me to do that. I wish the guy had been a little more understanding though. Next time I will just detach the chipper in the street, push it in the driveway and then put the truck in. LESSON LEARNED
> 
> Other than that we had a good day- trimmed some queen palms, removed some small italian cypress trees, and some ash at another property. Made good bank and had a good time with my workers. Thankful to have work!


 
A chipper or chiptruck in a mans driveway turns a usually rational man into that psycho girlfriend you tell your friends about. Been through this so many times I end up cracking a smile after a min or two and then they go into a full on meltdown. Trying to be a bit less confrontional now so ill just back up even if its a block or two.


----------



## ropensaddle

When I'm rested up and my thinking cap is tied on, I love to kill azzholes with kindness lol. It pisses them off worse than if you bopped em in their snotty silver spoon noses. One thing I have noticed, not all wealthy are that way but the ones that are truly believe they are better than you. It really gets to them if they can't get to you though Grin they have no way to know what your thinking:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> some of the climbers i work with choose to tie off to the boom tip dead end with their climbing line. in a questionable situation like this bad roof, it gives you the safety of a rated tie-off point and the ability to move up and down independent of the crane hook. tom


 
This has been discussed. Your climb line is tied in above the ball and your landyard on the hook. OSHA approved in 2003, at least out here.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> When I'm rested up and my thinking cap is tied on I love to kill azzholes with kindness lol. It pisses them off worse than if you bopped em in their snotty silver spoon noses. One thing I have noticed, not all wealthy are that way but the ones that are truly believe they are better than you. It really gets to then if they can't get to you though Grin they have no way to know what your thinking:monkey:


 
I love trying to read your post's! It takes a minute or two to get it, but they are good post's!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I love trying to read your post's! It takes a minute or two to get it, but they are good post's!
> Jeff


 
Lol, so whatcha sayin jeff?If your thinking my writing is bad read the louis and clarke journals:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

I jus lik redin ya rop!!!!!!!!!
Jeff:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> This has been discussed. Your climb line is tied in above the ball and your landyard on the hook. OSHA approved in 2003, at least out here.
> Jeff


 
so what happens when you have to cable up rapidly when something starts going kiddy whompus(sp? if thats a word) when say the roof holding it up collapses, you go with the piece and possible get smashed with the piece? yea the previoulsy mentioned technique is not osha approved but atleast you have an option to bail and not die!! does osha even approve being tied into the ball while you are making a pick?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Maybe you are confused. When the crane op lift's you up, you shall be tied in above the ball with your landyard thru the hook. You are placed where the strap will be hooked and you un-hook your landyard from the hook and come down on your climb line to your cut . Then you totally un-hook from the crane.
Jeff :msp_unsure:


----------



## tree md

I got up to go to work this morning at 7 but layed back down and slept the whole day away. I am sore as hell from climbing 7 straight days and my little trip off the roof yesterday. I asked myself WTF was I going to work for today... I hire guys to do cleanup which is all there was today. I sent my guys on to the job and I went back to sleep.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> I got up to go to work this morning at 7 but layed back down and slept the whole day away. I am sore as hell from climbing 7 straight days and my little trip off the roof yesterday. I asked myself WTF was I going to work for today... I hire guys to do cleanup which is all there was today. I sent my guys on to the job and I went back to sleep.


 
Makes me glad I went to Management!
jeff:msp_wink:


----------



## treevet

Got up early this morn and knocked one off :kilt:

Buddy of mine (nbor) and I did 150 miles on our crotch rockets (Man I love this new bike) down route 10 in N. Ky....some of the most beautiful country in the world which is covered with perfect roads curving up and down steep hills through the trees and farm expanses and literally are a sports bike playground.

Got home in time to see 1pm kick off of Ben gals kick some "if it is Brown(s) then flush it down" stank team. 

Ben gals are UNDEFEATED and certain Super Bowl champs this year. :biggrin:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeAce said:


> he thinks cuz we r "just" tree cutter guys, that we must all be drunk/crack heads who will jump through hoops n do hand stands for a 50 dollar bill. I sensed disrepect.


 
There are still a few people like that around, they place us a notch above garbage pickers. One of the reasons I'm going back for my bachelors is I'll get someone saying that a kid with a 2 year business degree from the tech school "said this, he's got a degree"; all told i got over three years of "some college, but it does not all transfer...So I'm using work days to do ten or more credits a semester to put a little B.S. behind my name, maybe some people will take me more seriously 

More and more people seem to be appreciating us more, possibly because we ave so much more equipment then we did ten years ago. I still like to mess with people by talking their language; I had a trader try to bate me with asking if I would get into a certain stock in a down trending market "maybe using a put spread right now, but I'd wait a while to start buying it down..." the smug smile literally turned into a dropped jaw. 

I still cannot talk baseball though


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> I had one of these kind friday myself. It was one of those multiple smaller job days, where the pay works out good, but you gotta keep hustling to get em all. This guy starts with the while you're here, blah, blah, I'll pay extra. Well it was a real dirtbag job anyway, so he wasn't likely to be paying enough to make it worth my time, and having it destroy my day. So I agree to do a couple things for nominal extra pay. While I'm going about that (aggravated and hungover), he comes in one more time, just as I'm taking the boom off the cradle, with "um, I dont mean to be annoying..but" I just looked right at him dead in the eyes and said (nice and loud) "well ya are"! Man, after the week I had, that sure felt good! He got the hint too!


 
I've had some like that where it is the neighbor who comes in all annoying. Some start to try and "help" showing how to do the job, and make it worse..."I'm not contracted to clean all the duff out from under the bushes! Put the rake down and back off!" 

Had one who kept asking silly Q's as I'm working, like I'm ripping the old lady client off, or something. He asks me over to his yard to price some work on his hacked up trees...he gets upset on my suggestions and prices..."well I'm not some wood butcher!" says he "I hate to brake it to ya, but you are one"


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

mr. holden wood said:


> A chipper or chiptruck in a mans driveway turns a usually rational man into that psycho girlfriend you tell your friends about. Been through this so many times I end up cracking a smile after a min or two and then they go into a full on meltdown. Trying to be a bit less confrontational now so ill just back up even if its a block or two.


 
The ones I love is when you have not gone past the municipal approach and they light off. "calm down, I'm still on public ROW sir" "I don't give a GD, get out of my drive!" "as soon as I get in your neighbors driveway"

I do not see a reason to back down, the obviously will not be calling you for work. If they want to call the PD I generally offer my card so that the officer can contact me. In all the years it has never got me in trouble, and I actually had one guy call me for work. When i got there and recognized him, he had his jaw out and chip on his shoulder. Did not apologize, but said he liked the work I did. Turned out the wife liked the work and insisted...


----------



## TreeAce

no tree to big said:


> so what happens when you have to cable up rapidly when something starts going kiddy whompus(sp? if thats a word) when say the roof holding it up collapses, you go with the piece and possible get smashed with the piece? yea the previoulsy mentioned technique is not osha approved but atleast you have an option to bail and not die!! does osha even approve being tied into the ball while you are making a pick?


 
It is spelled...caddie wampuss. And it is most def a word. And an extremely useful word at that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

In behalf of the HO, you turning your tires in his driveway might of pissed him off. Black tire circles. Maybe not, I dont know, just felt like:tongue2::tongue2:e posting! 
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

*tie-off options*



jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe you are confused. When the crane op lift's you up, you shall be tied in above the ball with your landyard thru the hook. You are placed where the strap will be hooked and you un-hook your landyard from the hook and come down on your climb line to your cut . Then you totally un-hook from the crane.
> Jeff :msp_unsure:


 jeff my apologies, am relatively new to the forum, and haven't seen all previous discussions. my senario is climb line tied into boom tip, flip line on ball,crane hoists climber to hoist point on limb to be cut, climber makes connection to hook with sling, hangs by climb line and makes cut. crane holds load until the climber has safely lowered himself to a suitable area, (either aloft or on ground), crane then removes cut piece. a little cumbersome but for cutting on an unknown support surface, gives the climber stability. thanks.


----------



## no tree to big

yea what he said:msp_wink:


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> jeff my apologies, am relatively new to the forum, and haven't seen all previous discussions. my senario is climb line tied into boom tip, flip line on ball,crane hoists climber to hoist point on limb to be cut, climber makes connection to hook with sling, hangs by climb line and makes cut. crane holds load until the climber has safely lowered himself to a suitable area, (either aloft or on ground), crane then removes cut piece. a little cumbersome but for cutting on an unknown support surface, gives the climber stability. thanks.


 
LOL! Dont apologize to me, I aint nobody but I know how to tie in.
Jeff View attachment 198702


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> jeff my apologies, am relatively new to the forum, and haven't seen all previous discussions. my senario is climb line tied into boom tip, flip line on ball,crane hoists climber to hoist point on limb to be cut, climber makes connection to hook with sling, hangs by climb line and makes cut. crane holds load until the climber has safely lowered himself to a suitable area, (either aloft or on ground), crane then removes cut piece. a little cumbersome but for cutting on an unknown support surface, gives the climber stability. thanks.


 
Did I hear this right? You are still tied in to the crane as you make your cut?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The ones I love is when you have not gone past the municipal approach and they light off. "calm down, I'm still on public ROW sir" "I don't give a GD, get out of my drive!" "as soon as I get in your neighbors driveway"
> 
> I do not see a reason to back down, the obviously will not be calling you for work. If they want to call the PD I generally offer my card so that the officer can contact me. In all the years it has never got me in trouble, and I actually had one guy call me for work. When i got there and recognized him, he had his jaw out and chip on his shoulder. Did not apologize, but said he liked the work I did. Turned out the wife liked the work and insisted...


 
Exactly, I will give common courtesy and respect but the minute some azz wipe plays big shot on me my give a damn gets busted. I will still be courteous as far as if I am on his property, I will get off but I am not getting in a huge hurry. I was removed from a gated community when I worked at the power company because a man was cussing me. I went to see what his problem was and we were working hard taking down dead trees so his power would not be interrupted! It was 104 degrees I asked him what is the problem sir? He says you damaged my property I said can you show me the damage? It was a pine thicket no fence etc. He said you fell the tree on my new shrubs and he went to show me and I seen the five inch tall shrubs in a pine thicket no light lol. The tree was a foot from them, I said; well sir, I see the tree missed your shrubs. He snottily said, are you going to get the tree off my property? I asked where his boundry was because its all pine thicket and he pointed it out and three feet of the top extended on his property. I told the boys cut it there and flop it over, he starts saying no your gonna get rid of all of it and I told him no we are not supposed to clean up dead trees. He then says I 'm going to call the poa yadda yadda thats when I got mad and I started poking my finger into his chest hard and backing him up while saying call who ever you want to but don't you ever cuss me again or i will stomp your ass


----------



## no tree to big

jeff I think you are missing the point here, if there is nothing to tie into other then the crane above and you are standing on a roof that is crushed by the tree you are removing that might collapse like it did in the situation described earlier where the guy had to jump off the roof to stay alive is it a safer option to tie into the crane while you make your cut I would not advise staying tied into the ball because that could move any which way when you make the cut but atleat if your tied into the boom you stand some chance...


----------



## dbl612

*tie-off options*



jefflovstrom said:


> Did I hear this right? You are still tied in to the crane as you make your cut?
> Jeff


yes, to the bomm tip dead end. AND I AM SURE YOU KNOW HOW TO TIE IN !


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> jeff I think you are missing the point here, if there is nothing to tie into other then the crane above and you are standing on a roof that is crushed by the tree you are removing that might collapse like it did in the situation described earlier where the guy had to jump off the roof to stay alive is it a safer option to tie into the crane while you make your cut I would not advise staying tied into the ball because that could move any which way when you make the cut but atleat if your tied into the boom you stand some chance...


 
I know, but I gotta be PC. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> I know, but I gotta be PC. :msp_ohmy:


weird I would see to as a mac :tongue2:


----------



## dbl612

*pc*



jefflovstrom said:


> I know, but I gotta be PC. :msp_ohmy:


 i know you like to be pc LOL but- in review of the picture you submitted of proper tie off, is your climbing line looped over the square edges of the becket wedge (a terminator socket in this case-patented by crosby) or is there a shackle or master ring with a round surface in there that my old eyes are missing. to prevent rope damage if a rapid descent is needed. regards tom.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I know, but I gotta be PC. :msp_ohmy:


 
Yes, but maybe you could show some respect too. Tom has been running cranes sinse you got your first sawdust chip in your eye Jeffers.. just saying.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I know, but I gotta be PC. :msp_ohmy:


 
I have it all settled just don't use a craneoke:


----------



## oldirty

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL! Dont apologize to me, I aint nobody but I know how to tie in.
> Jeff View attachment 198702


 


no tree to big said:


> jeff I think you are missing the point here, if there is nothing to tie into other then the crane above and you are standing on a roof that is crushed by the tree you are removing that might collapse like it did in the situation described earlier where the guy had to jump off the roof to stay alive is it a safer option to tie into the crane while you make your cut I would not advise staying tied into the ball because that could move any which way when you make the cut but atleat if your tied into the boom you stand some chance...


 

you are wrong with your tie in, jeffers. wrong indeed. delta link on top of the ball (around the becket) with a locking shackle around that link. 2 seperate parts of the system that are rated for 10k apiece. bomb-proof.

and in larry's situation the most absolute safe place to be in that situation in to be singly tied into the system i just wrote about and be on top of the work reaching down to make the cut. that way when the piece is properly slung and then cut all the chaos can continue on and break apart while you nonchalantly ride the piece in safety. 1 tie in. cutting BELOW your knot so if you do maybe cut your climb line it is below the knot. but since your line is in your rope bag hanging off your hip you have zero concern.

if a tree is unsafe or the situation is unsafe you can bet your sweet ass i am not tying into anything but the ball and making the cut and then maybe either rap'n to the ground or maybe ride the piece out to the landing zone. that call is allowed to be made by either the foreman or the climber recognizing the severity of the situation and be ok with all those in the safety world.


jeff. be honest with me. how many trees have YOU removed with a crane? how many years of actual crane usage do YOU have? because from all the crap i have read from you regarding crane usage it seems to me you don't know your ass from your elbow....

just an observation.

oh, i have to run the crane tomorrow for the day. what you gonna be doing?


----------



## tree md

To be fair I should mention that the crane I was working did not have a round headache ball, it had a large rectangular cable weight. There was noway to tie in to anything but the hook which would be impossible to rig and be tied in at the same time. Could not tie in above the ball because there was not one. The sharp edges of the rectangular cable weight made it impossible to tie into safely. I knew the job was risky when I took it. Thankfully everything turned out OK.


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn.. I miss the big backyard TD days. I wish there was more of that #### around lately. 

You don't know #### until you've raced your way through a few hundred huge (potentially) barber-chairing tip tied/butt tied backcuts, on those real big, heavy horizontal leads, while the strap is threatening to come up on your ass! Cut monkey boy,, cut!! no stopping now!! 

Make it through several years of that scene, master it, and get a real feel for the weight as it actually applies... to the tree! not just like it's some simple crane math problem! I get that that's cool too, just talking #### here! 

And what ever happened to ropes, and their proper usage... let us just not lose track here..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Garden Of Eden said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen...
> 
> I love ya man, I couldn't resist.
> 
> Jeff


 
Ha! I know it, I am trying, she has a public face book, think I'll throw the link up. I alway check them out, kids GF's. Gotta make sure they are making poppa proud. OHHHHHHHHHHHH MAN is he!

Log In | Facebook

Log In | Facebook

Log In | Facebook

Now dont you guys try and go on there, she is my future daughter in law (god, i hope so!), respect is commanded!
Ya called me out so there it is! 20y/o, pre-med with A's, smoking hot and loaded. And she pursued him! This kid has game!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> To be fair I should mention that the crane I was working did not have a round headache ball, it had a large rectangular cable weight. There was noway to tie in to anything but the hook which would be impossible to rig and be tied in at the same time. Could not tie in above the ball because there was not one. The sharp edges of the rectangular cable weight made it impossible to tie into safely. I knew the job was risky when I took it. Thankfully everything turned out OK.


 
My question is what happens insurance wise? I know the mansion was damaged but will the roof collapse be blamed on the initial storm or the removal? I have been on some very shaky stuff in the naders that hit here nothing collapsed yet but I have always wondered what the outcome would be if one did! I know the whole roof needed replaced likely all or most of the home but insurance companies would love to get out of paying imo. Some jobs I have done I wondered why they did not just bring in a big track hoe and start over


----------



## ropensaddle

Be safe everyone its time to go take down a dead gum for me


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL! Dont apologize to me, I aint nobody but I know how to tie in.
> Jeff View attachment 198702


 
Is he using a clevis on the cable?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> My question is what happens insurance wise? I know the mansion was damaged but will the roof collapse be blamed on the initial storm or the removal? I have been on some very shaky stuff in the naders that hit here nothing collapsed yet but I have always wondered what the outcome would be if one did! I know the whole roof needed replaced likely all or most of the home but insurance companies would love to get out of paying imo. Some jobs I have done I wondered why they did not just bring in a big track hoe and start over


 
I have had language in contracts for hazard removals to the effect "work entailed exposes structure to risk during operations. The company is not responsible for damages incurred from operations. There are too many unknown variables regarding defects in the tree and damaged house to account for all occurrences." 

One should have a contract lawyer work out the verbiage, ones insurance company may help with counsel experienced in property casualty. One needs a lot of CYA these days, damage waivers are run of the mill in many industries.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> My question is what happens insurance wise? I know the mansion was damaged but will the roof collapse be blamed on the initial storm or the removal? I have been on some very shaky stuff in the naders that hit here nothing collapsed yet but I have always wondered what the outcome would be if one did! I know the whole roof needed replaced likely all or most of the home but insurance companies would love to get out of paying imo. Some jobs I have done I wondered why they did not just bring in a big track hoe and start over


 
The whole second story in that house is having to be completely demoed and rebuilt from the creek stone structure up. They are hoping to be able to salvage the floor but the rest was a total loss. Half of the roof on that side of the house slid off into the front yard. If the insurance company tried to claim I was responsible for that damage they would be laughed out of court once pictures of the damage were shown.


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I have had language in contracts for hazard removals to the effect "work entailed exposes structure to risk during operations. The company is not responsible for damages incurred from operations. There are too many unknown variables regarding defects in the tree and damaged house to account for all occurrences."
> 
> One should have a contract lawyer work out the verbiage, ones insurance company may help with counsel experienced in property casualty. One needs a lot of CYA these days, damage waivers are run of the mill in many industries.


 
One has to be very careful when dealing with storm damage. I have had to have the HO sign off that I am not responsible for potential damages on really nasty ones. I have a section in my contract where I can list special conditions such as described by John.


----------



## Sagetown

Not getting much done today. Brought two tractors up the to shop for maintenance. Need to move one so I can get the other out, but the battery (7 yrs old) decided it was time to quit. Took it into town for exchange, but have to wait to ship one in tomorrow. Just came in from the woodlot project. Good thing I don't have a schedule to meet. See that rip over my left knee ? Chainsaws have no respect for brush chaps. My chainsaw chaps are still in good shape haning in the shop.:biggrin:


----------



## tree md

*Occupational hazard*

Just setting here reading, listening to some tunes and manning the phone. Kind of resting up and recovering from a tough week last week. I've got to go look at some jobs and collect some money later on but me and my guys are resting today. My thoughts are with Matt.

I don't want to muddy up his name on a thread that is there to remember and memorialize him. And I didn't really want to start a new thread for this subject since most of the guys that I like to communicate with read and post on this thread anyway. 

I have known many who have died in this industry and most were not taken out by the job hazards but by their own personal ills. And it's easy to do when you have the ways and means to self destruct. I mean really, I don't have to tell any of the seasoned guys here what kind of money is out there to be made when you do the work we do... People taking pictures and videos while you are working... It's like being a rock star sometimes. I have had to wrestle my own demons before. Thank God I survived those periods in my life. I think of those that I know now that are making the big money and I know for a fact that they have big problems in their life. It worries me sometimes but it's all I can do to just take care of myself.

One of my first groundies came to work with me when he was 16. He was an orphan who's mother and father both drank themselves to death by the time he was 14. He lived in a trailer park with his drunk aunt. Other than a sister, that is all the people he had in the whole world. He came to work for us (I was working for the original climber that I started out with) when he was 16. He came to live with us in an old farmhouse where we all lived and worked together. The owner of that tree service had a pretty bad accident where he couldn't work for awhile. I had been going in my own direction at that time. I helped the guy as much as I could but I was finding my own ground then and was working my own jobs. When we split ways I kind of inherited the groundy. My old boss told me to take the kid and work him. And work him I did. We lived together through hard times... I'm talking about camped out on the river hard times. He worked for me off and on till he was 24. He celebrated his 21st Birthday with me. In the end he had found an older woman and shacked up with her. He was 24, she was 40 and had a problem with pills. Nobody twists anyone's arm into anything out there in this world but I know that had my groundy not hooked up with this woman he would have not been on the heavy pain killers that ended up taking him out. He passed out one night due to the combination of pain killers and alcohol and drowned in his own vomit at the age of 24. I still think about that kid all the time and wonder what might have been had he not hooked up with that chick. And he is not the only one I have seen take themselves out, there have been many. One ate a bullet at 35.

Anyway, I guess all I'm trying to say is take care of yourselves out there.


----------



## flushcut

Let me see what did I do to day I pruned a Silver and landed more work for the next month. Good day!


----------



## tree MDS

flushcut said:


> Let me see what did I do to day I pruned a Silver and landed more work for the next month. Good day!



Hope it was a basal prune! Them things are #### trees IMO! Congrats on the workie though!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> In behalf of the HO, you turning your tires in his driveway might of pissed him off. Black tire circles. Maybe not, I dont know, just felt like:tongue2::tongue2:e posting!
> Jeff


 
That happend to me when I first started in the biz. I went back and dumped their 6 cans of garbage in the apron the very next day. When it happens now I just wait for them to walk up to the window so I don't have to holler at them when I tell them I don't really care and to look out. That's is just one example of how I much I have grown. I am more assertive, I don't have to pull covert ops. I am more efficient getting the truck in position which means more profitable. 

And by the way Jeff, don't be afraid to remind them boys of your real experiance and tell the guy who got his face in the crane ball that you are supposed to tie into it, not dry hump it. Wouldn't i feel bad if I goosed him and he took his teeth off that thing. Its to close and it looks like something you'd see in S n M.

I like to dangle a few feet lower than the hook assembly so I can move around. I think this is a pretty common thing to do.


----------



## treemandan

Just trying to help ya out old schooler Jeff. Either how OD has his or you get what I have, that rope through the cable ain't no good.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. I guess some guys don't mind beckett balls on their chin!


----------



## beowulf343

I don't know, now days i'm working a fairly tall sheave block. When i'm actually riding it, i don't like dangling around underneath it like a worm on a line. I tie in near the top of the sheave, put a foot in the hook, lean back on my climbing line and ride that way till i drop off to work underneath it.


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> Hope it was a basal prune! Them things are #### trees IMO! Congrats on the workie though!


 
It was a smallish limb maybe 6" at the collar over the guys green house and he was nervous about it breaking. It was perfectly healthy and had great structure and dead wooded the rest of the tree. I personally hate Silvers but they make me some good money. Thanks, this fall is panning out to be pretty busy.


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> balls on their chin!


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: That's funny!


----------



## Slvrmple72

tree MDS said:


> Hope it was a basal prune! Them things are #### trees IMO! Congrats on the workie though!


 
Hey Now! Dems fightin words! LOL!


----------



## MarquisTree

beowulf343 said:


> I don't know, now days i'm working a fairly tall sheave block. When i'm actually riding it, i don't like dangling around underneath it like a worm on a line. I tie in near the top of the sheave, put a foot in the hook, lean back on my climbing line and ride that way till i drop off to work underneath it.


 
I must be missing something...can u post some pictures of what you described


----------



## Blakesmaster

Yesterday's work. Probably 40% of the ruined books are out. Got to actually go earn a living today so can't help out but will be back on Wednesday to keep plugging away. After all the books come out of the basement the bookshelves, walls, ceiling and everything else has to go. Focusing on the books for now to get the most moisture out to prevent mildew smells etc. from affecting the good ones upstairs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Yesterday's work. Probably 40% of the ruined books are out. Got to actually go earn a living today so can't help out but will be back on Wednesday to keep plugging away. After all the books come out of the basement the bookshelves, walls, ceiling and everything else has to go. Focusing on the books for now to get the most moisture out to prevent mildew smells etc. from affecting the good ones upstairs.



Man that really sucks, lots of good knowledge sitting there.

Borders is going out of business here. Your books made me think of this. I went in to see if they had any type of tree book. NOPE. Asked the manager "tree books, hmmmmmmmmmmm, not really, but try over there" I go over there, they had a couple tree ID books that I already have, nothing else. But they DID have at least 100 books on pot! WOW!


----------



## flushcut

Time to go make some saw dust.


----------



## beastmaster

Was out tell late with my daughter and one of my dogs searching the woods for a lost autistic 8 year old boy. The area is pretty rough and over grown. We have one S&R crew missing, but I'm sure they'll show up now it's light.
I hit the snooze button 5 time this morning, then the phone rang. It was my boss and he canceled todays job because its thundering and lightening up there, with rain and hail. Thats not going to help search efforts.
The kids a runner and will hide they said, I was told if we spotted him he might have to be grabbed or he would run off.
This is starting day two and I'm just heartbroken. It was scary for me last night in those woods and can't imagine what he's going through. 
I was thinking of going back up today, but they're intensifier the efforts and bringing in S&R from surrounding countys and more aircraft, so maybe its best to leave it to the pros.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Close call on White Oak removal yesterday. My buddies job. Limb landed in a lower fork and stuck thankfully because the rigging line landed slack on the back of his neck after pulley failed. Stay safe fellas.


----------



## beastmaster

Slvrmple72 said:


> Close call on White Oak removal yesterday. My buddies job. Limb landed in a lower fork and stuck thankfully because the rigging line landed slack on the back of his neck after pulley failed. Stay safe fellas.



Glad no one was hurt. I have never trusted those rescue pulleys for tree work.


----------



## treemandan

Slvrmple72 said:


> Close call on White Oak removal yesterday. My buddies job. Limb landed in a lower fork and stuck thankfully because the rigging line landed slack on the back of his neck after pulley failed. Stay safe fellas.


 
Yeah oak removals and CMI rescue pulleys don't mix. No #### sherlock. WTF are you doing?


----------



## tree md

Had a check bounce today from a job last week. Really screwed me up with all I've got going right now. Had to spend an hour in the bank! 

This punk already made me come out there twice for a check and then it bounced... You can imagine what I'd like to do to the little prick.

Finished a big one today, collected and got yelled at over the phone all day by customers because I am behind right now... Hectic day. Sometimes I wish I could have someone handle all the business and me just climb...


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Had a check bounce today from a job last week. Really screwed me up with all I've got going right now. Had to spend an hour in the bank!
> 
> This punk already made me come out there twice for a check and then it bounced... You can imagine what I'd like to do to the little prick.
> 
> Finished a big one today, collected and got yelled at over the phone all day by customers because I am behind right now... Hectic day. Sometimes I wish I could have someone handle all the business and me just climb...


 
That sucks Larry. If it were me....I'd hang on to the check for a minute, call the cops, and have him charged with theft of services. 

I have been very successful with that over the years, but I know (knew) all the cops and the city solicitor.


----------



## treevet

where'd jeffy go after all that crane expirt advisin"

maybe sharin a turtle shell with somebody


----------



## Slvrmple72

Geez! Monday was my buddy with the CMI pulley and today my other buddy with hack tendencies had his old rusty steelcore that he was using as a false crotch fail on a Locust removal up in Munroe Falls. I did a small Pin Oak deadwooding this morning and then layed all my rope out on a tarp to dry out, went through my gear, and wrestled with my son. Good day, it did not rain! LOL!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Had a check bounce today from a job last week. Really screwed me up with all I've got going right now. Had to spend an hour in the bank!
> 
> This punk already made me come out there twice for a check and then it bounced... You can imagine what I'd like to do to the little prick.
> 
> Finished a big one today, collected and got yelled at over the phone all day by customers because I am behind right now... Hectic day. Sometimes I wish I could have someone handle all the business and me just climb...


 
why is it that tree operations can't be scheduled as people just can't wait I have customers call allot with when you going to come trim my bradford pear? 200.00 job when I am busy on 3k and up jobs lol. I resist telling them what I'm thinking but it hurts to hold back


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> why is it that tree operations can't be scheduled as people just can't wait I have customers call allot with when you going to come trim my bradford pear? 200.00 job when I am busy on 3k and up jobs lol. I resist telling them what I'm thinking but it hurts to hold back


 
I am so with you on this! I explain very clearly how long I might be, what can effect the schedule and where they are on the schedule, but never fails, they call anyways. Would love to tell them "each moment that I talk to you, is another moment longer you will wait", but would never!

One of my guys had a little spec of dust get under his glasses, was really hurting him. We get to the shop and I have a eye wash deal. We try that, nothing. Being very experienced with this, as we all are, I was waiting till my wife was home and she could do the swipe with the wet q-tip thing, she was going to be late, he calls his mom (lazy welfare queen, his words, not mine) she don't want to be bothered. So I decide to take him to our first med walk in clinic. He was literately in their 11 minutes, 3:10 to 3:21, I was watching the clock because I had a bid to do at 4. He told me the doc came in lifted his eyelid, swiped it just like my wife does and gave him the salve and saline (same stuff I have) and walked out, maybe 2 minutes. 
I get ready to pay the bill. lady comes back with $350.00. I went off. Talk about price gouging, that works out to 2100 per hour! I refused to pay it, Doc wouldn't talk to me, so I said fine, y'all can wait . Going to report them, to who, not sure yet. But no way I am paying that kinda price. Last year, I had the wild thing working for me, he slipped and fell across a freshly sharpened blade on my 650, caught a tooth just right and sliced him right open, real bad, on the inside of his right bi-cep. Nasty cut. A soft tissue scan and 8 LARGE stitches later the bill was $370.00. We were there for 3 hours with that, same place. Now they are going to try and charge me 350 for a q-tip 5 cents of saline and 2 minutes of Doc and 9 minutes of nurse. Freaking ridiculous. I should have waited for my wife, but he seemed pretty uncomfy and I didn't expect more than a $100, well I was wrong!


----------



## flushcut

Slvrmple72 said:


> Geez! Monday was my buddy with the CMI pulley and today my other buddy with hack tendencies had his old rusty steelcore that he was using as a false crotch fail on a Locust removal up in Munroe Falls. I did a small Pin Oak deadwooding this morning and then layed all my rope out on a tarp to dry out, went through my gear, and wrestled with my son. Good day, it did not rain! LOL!


 
I think you should start making new friends because the ones you have are not going to be around too long. Stay safe!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I am so with you on this! I explain very clearly how long I might be, what can effect the schedule and where they are on the schedule, but never fails, they call anyways. Would love to tell them "each moment that I talk to you, is another moment longer you will wait", but would never!
> 
> One of my guys had a little spec of dust get under his glasses, was really hurting him. We get to the shop and I have a eye wash deal. We try that, nothing. Being very experienced with this, as we all are, I was waiting till my wife was home and she could do the swipe with the wet q-tip thing, she was going to be late, he calls his mom (lazy welfare queen, his words, not mine) she don't want to be bothered. So I decide to take him to our first med walk in clinic. He was literately in their 11 minutes, 3:10 to 3:21, I was watching the clock because I had a bid to do at 4. He told me the doc came in lifted his eyelid, swiped it just like my wife does and gave him the salve and saline (same stuff I have) and walked out, maybe 2 minutes.
> I get ready to pay the bill. lady comes back with $350.00. I went off. Talk about price gouging, that works out to 2100 per hour! I refused to pay it, Doc wouldn't talk to me, so I said fine, y'all can wait . Going to report them, to who, not sure yet. But no way I am paying that kinda price. Last year, I had the wild thing working for me, he slipped and fell across a freshly sharpened blade on my 650, caught a tooth just right and sliced him right open, real bad, on the inside of his right bi-cep. Nasty cut. A soft tissue scan and 8 LARGE stitches later the bill was $370.00. We were there for 3 hours with that, same place. Now they are going to try and charge me 350 for a q-tip 5 cents of saline and 2 minutes of Doc and 9 minutes of nurse. Freaking ridiculous. I should have waited for my wife, but he seemed pretty uncomfy and I didn't expect more than a $100, well I was wrong!


 
doooeedd...you didn't hear? You gotta pay for hospital bills for all the illegals and couch riders too.:mad2:


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> I am so with you on this! I explain very clearly how long I might be, what can effect the schedule and where they are on the schedule, but never fails, they call anyways. Would love to tell them "each moment that I talk to you, is another moment longer you will wait", but would never!
> 
> One of my guys had a little spec of dust get under his glasses, was really hurting him. We get to the shop and I have a eye wash deal. We try that, nothing. Being very experienced with this, as we all are, I was waiting till my wife was home and she could do the swipe with the wet q-tip thing, she was going to be late, he calls his mom (lazy welfare queen, his words, not mine) she don't want to be bothered. So I decide to take him to our first med walk in clinic. He was literately in their 11 minutes, 3:10 to 3:21, I was watching the clock because I had a bid to do at 4. He told me the doc came in lifted his eyelid, swiped it just like my wife does and gave him the salve and saline (same stuff I have) and walked out, maybe 2 minutes.
> I get ready to pay the bill. lady comes back with $350.00. I went off. Talk about price gouging, that works out to 2100 per hour! I refused to pay it, Doc wouldn't talk to me, so I said fine, y'all can wait . Going to report them, to who, not sure yet. But no way I am paying that kinda price. Last year, I had the wild thing working for me, he slipped and fell across a freshly sharpened blade on my 650, caught a tooth just right and sliced him right open, real bad, on the inside of his right bi-cep. Nasty cut. A soft tissue scan and 8 LARGE stitches later the bill was $370.00. We were there for 3 hours with that, same place. Now they are going to try and charge me 350 for a q-tip 5 cents of saline and 2 minutes of Doc and 9 minutes of nurse. Freaking ridiculous. I should have waited for my wife, but he seemed pretty uncomfy and I didn't expect more than a $100, well I was wrong!


 
About once a year I get something in my eye and I go to the eye doctor at walmart. He gets me in right away and it dont take long. He charges 50 bucks and its so worth it! He knows me by name, when I come in he says well its been about a year.


----------



## no tree to big

yesterday we broke 2 chippers one had the water pump go out and the other is having electronic issues this time the code said fuel pump low siginal voltage low or some nonsence... last week almost all the electronics were replaced on it now its spazing out again. so today I got orders to go pick up a loaner from the local dealer, I'm in love, big ol 18" morbark what a step up from the 15"!! all you guys who run these on a daily basis I wish I were you!!!


----------



## Grace Tree

*Whipping Tree*

I was take down a silver maple by myself today and I came down for a drink. A lady was walking her dog and she asked me if I was just taking the branches off. "No, I'm taking down the whole tree". How much does it cost to take down a tree? "Depends on the tree." She said, "I have a whipping tree." I said I'd never heard of it. She looked at me like I was the dumbest guy she'd ever met. A WHIPPING TREE, A WHIPPING TREE! It's some kind of willow. A whipping willow.


----------



## flushcut

Small Wood said:


> I was take down a silver maple by myself today and I came down for a drink. A lady was walking her dog and she asked me if I was just taking the branches off. "No, I'm taking down the whole tree". How much does it cost to take down a tree? "Depends on the tree." She said, "I have a whipping tree." I said I'd never heard of it. She looked at me like I was the dumbest guy she'd ever met. A WHIPPING TREE, A WHIPPING TREE! It's some kind of willow. A whipping willow.


 
That's kind of funny and sad at the same time. It makes me wonder what her childhood was like.


----------



## Grace Tree

flushcut said:


> That's kind of funny and sad at the same time. It makes me wonder what her childhood was like.


You mean like; "get your rear end out to that whipping tree and while your at it cut off one of those darn whipping sticks"? I never thought of that but I gave her a card so I probably haven't heard the last of the whipping willow lady.
Phil


----------



## treeman75

Bought a new camara the other day and trying to figure it out.View attachment 199125
New addition to the family.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 199128
View attachment 199129
View attachment 199130
Here are some work pics and a pic of where I dump.


----------



## Reg

Today we were out in the bush, lot clearing for some new housing..... a bunch of big firs upto about 160 ft. A couple had to topped out but mainly I was setting lines, falling and just pitching in wherever needed. I got some on the headcam that I'll put up when I get a minute.


----------



## mikewhite85

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 199128
> View attachment 199129
> View attachment 199130
> Here are some work pics and a pic of where I dump.


 
Sweet set up! The dump trailer and mini must come in handy


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> It was a smallish limb maybe 6" at the collar over the guys green house and he was nervous about it breaking. It was perfectly healthy and had great structure and dead wooded the rest of the tree. I personally hate Silvers but they make me some good money. Thanks, this fall is panning out to be pretty busy.


 
That limb was probably protecting the greenhouse from higher storm damage.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> doooeedd...you didn't hear? You gotta pay for hospital bills for all the illegals and couch riders too.:mad2:


 
THAT IS SO FUNNY YOU SAID THAT!!

While I was in there, there was a family of illegals in there. 5 kids, running around like they all just slammed a big red-bull, husband with very poor English was trying to explain what is wrong with the kids. Kids looked like they haven't had a bath in a week, snot caked to the faces. Clothes very dirty and they all smelled real bad. But wife had a I-phone!, wasn't watching the kids at all, glued to the phone. It was typical of what you are saying. They probably slapped their bill on mine!


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> Bought a new camara the other day and trying to figure it out.View attachment 199125
> New addition to the family.


 
looks good! 660 w/36" bar?


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> looks good! 660 w/36" bar?


 
yep


----------



## flushcut

John Paul Sanborn said:


> That limb was probably protecting the greenhouse from higher storm damage.


 
The tree was not that big, yet, maybe a 40'er but you know old people and when taking the limb it opened up that side of the tree like taking a piece of pie. The old guy was happy as could be and followed up with my wife wanted the tree that close. You know the "well it wasn't that big when we planted it" story. It was his green house and absolutely the worst place to put a silver in their yard. Oh, we found a free dump site on North Cape and St. Martians Rd no brush but they will take chips and logs.


----------



## ropensaddle

Good day gentlemen and some ladies I'm working at home last day or two trying to get ready for the harvest, Food plots are in lanes are getting cut etc then I plan to get my firewood order ready ahh a nice lil cool front lifes good. I feel like one of those damn lions that had to wait though the drought in Africa of course the rain still has not showed but its nice to not be burning up 95 yesterday today 79 yay


----------



## ozzy42

treeman75 said:


> Bought a new camara the other day and trying to figure it out.View attachment 199125
> New addition to the family.


 

Man ,I was all excited to brag on me new 460 w/25 in bar.
I have a 36in bar and chain that was not mounted to either of the 361s that were stolen a few mo ago.
I kept it under my seat for the rare occasion that I just had to have the reach.My old saws pulled it slow,,,,,,but they did pull it.
Hopefully the 460 will be a bit better.In afew weeks I plan on getting a 20in bar for when I just want to eat up some wood quick like.

The last 2 months have sucked with only a lil husky with an 18 in bar,but at least I had that.
Bass turds got my polesaw and 2 gas cans also.


----------



## flushcut

Oh boy did I have a stupid good day!


----------



## treevet

ozzy42 said:


> Man ,I was all excited to brag on me new 460 w/25 in bar.
> I have a 36in bar and chain that was not mounted to either of the 361s that were stolen a few mo ago.
> I kept it under my seat for the rare occasion that I just had to have the reach.My old saws pulled it slow,,,,,,but they did pull it.
> Hopefully the 460 will be a bit better.In afew weeks I plan on getting a 20in bar for when I just want to eat up some wood quick like.
> 
> The last 2 months have sucked with only a lil husky with an 18 in bar,but at least I had that.
> Bass turds got my polesaw and 2 gas cans also.



Sorry to hear that Ozzy. I got 2 missing windows and 2 blowers and a cracked windshield on my mack chip truck and a missing 4k dump trailer and much missing metal stuff too. Ins gave me pretty good bucks for the trailer. We caught one thief and I damn near choked the life outta him, then the cops let him out with 5 charges. He got caught a few weeks later after stealing a car and guess what....got let out again. Cop said one guy got let out with 6 felonies....no room for the bad guys.Suggested I get a conceal carry....gonna take his advice.

Found a sweet deal on a couple acres of commercial property gonna close on next week if things go right. Maybe build a giant bay or two.


----------



## treevet

took a huge lead off a house today with the crano still attached to the giant oak over the wires. Fun day in cool weather.:cool2:

Been waitin for 5 days now to hear bout a 50 k job.


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> Sorry to hear that Ozzy. I got 2 missing windows and 2 blowers and a cracked windshield on my mack chip truck and a missing 4k dump trailer and much missing metal stuff too. Ins gave me pretty good bucks for the trailer. We caught one thief and I damn near choked the life outta him, then the cops let him out with 5 charges. He got caught a few weeks later after stealing a car and guess what....got let out again. Cop said one guy got let out with 6 felonies....no room for the bad guys.Suggested I get a conceal carry....gonna take his advice.
> 
> Found a sweet deal on a couple acres of commercial property gonna close on next week if things go right. Maybe build a giant bay or two.


 
So were you able to recover any of the stuff ,or just stop another one?

They busted a guy with stolen property and called us and said they recovered my wife's Tom Tom,but that was it.Whoopty doo.I can't cut anything with a GPS and she hardly used it anyway.

I'm just a small time guy here,mainly doing backyard stuff the big outfits don't want to fool with.
The combined value of all they took means they literally stole our planned mini vacation we were going to take during Christmas to the caribean.
One step forward,two steps back.:mad2:

I HATE THIEVES.


----------



## tree md

I hate thieves too! I can't stand any lowlife, poor hustling, ####head that can't figure out how to get out here and work for a living... Really, it's a lot cheaper than trying to steal your way through life... I've had a lot of #### stolen and I am having to run down money, claims and bad checks now... It's a ##### sometimes...

Anyway, I looked at a ####load of trees today and gave bids. Got one to do in the morning then I'm going to collect my frigging money...


----------



## treevet

ozzy42 said:


> So were you able to recover any of the stuff ,or just stop another one?
> 
> They busted a guy with stolen property and called us and said they recovered my wife's Tom Tom,but that was it.Whoopty doo.I can't cut anything with a GPS and she hardly used it anyway.
> 
> I'm just a small time guy here,mainly doing backyard stuff the big outfits don't want to fool with.
> The combined value of all they took means they literally stole our planned mini vacation we were going to take during Christmas to the caribean.
> One step forward,two steps back.:mad2:
> 
> I HATE THIEVES.


 
We didn't get anything back. Got ins for the trailer and after that we (my gm) found the exact same trailer on craigslist but after investigators shook him down it turned out to be a coincidence it was almost exact the same and with fresh black paint.

We have lost thousands over the last couple of years. What can a guy do? Go out and steal to make up for it? Then you just the same as them. You got to take the law in your own hands as all cops do anymore is fill out reports and tell you it will never be found.

If I get this new property I am hopefully gonna get we gonna have mass security and some big dogs roving.


----------



## CodyWayne718

Rotated my tires, fixed the battery cables on my wood truck although. Then went and cleaned up some down cherry trees where I managed to break my lock cylinder. Always something


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> took a huge lead off a house today with the crano still attached to the giant oak over the wires. Fun day in cool weather.:cool2:
> 
> Been waitin for 5 days now to hear bout a 50 k job.


 
The weather was great! I spent near 11 hours taking down several large ash on the edge of a buckthorn thicket in Norther Grafton. First tow went like a breeze, the last had three stems and all were near 70 feet tall. half of it kept hanging up in under story. With irrigation and ornamental trees we could not bomb most of the tree, and we had to pick several large limbs up with the GRCS. Fun but exhausting, for some reason my buddy/client did not schedule an extra man to drag (one kid is at UWM and the other USMC bootcamp). If the HO had not insisted in helping drag brush and pile wood, we would have had to go back tomorrow to finish  62 year old businessman worked better than many 20 y/o's I've seen on jobs 

Funny, before school started the whole summer was a dry, work wise. Now I have had several big jobs every week. Maybe I can do more then pay bills  just have to refrain from coming here in my spare time and do homework.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The weather was great! I spent near 11 hours taking down several large ash on the edge of a buckthorn thicket in Norther Grafton. First tow went like a breeze, the last had three stems and all were near 70 feet tall. half of it kept hanging up in under story. With irrigation and ornamental trees we could not bomb most of the tree, and we had to pick several large limbs up with the GRCS. Fun but exhausting, for some reason my buddy/client did not schedule an extra man to drag (one kid is at UWM and the other USMC bootcamp). If the HO had not insisted in helping drag brush and pile wood, we would have had to go back tomorrow to finish  62 year old businessman worked better than many 20 y/o's I've seen on jobs
> 
> Funny, before school started the whole summer was a dry, work wise. Now I have had several big jobs every week. Maybe I can do more then pay bills  just have to refrain from coming here in my spare time and do homework.


 
No big shakes....we do this kinda stuff every day. 15 hundo half dayer. took vid for ho's ins. Had to back both the crano and the huge mack chip truck and bc 2000 a quarter mile down a dead end street.....don't any of these slackers ever go to work?

007 - YouTube


----------



## the Aerialist

John Paul Sanborn said:


> ... If the HO had not insisted in helping drag brush and pile wood, we would have had to go back tomorrow to finish  62 year old businessman worked better than many 20 y/o's I've seen on jobs  ...


 
I often get help from the customer. Last week the HO pitched in all day long, dragging brush and carrying logs. He was a surgeon by trade and liked to do manual labor. The asking price was $600 to trim a major Pin Oak, I was going to knock $100 off for his help but when he paid me he gave me an extra hundred for a job well done so I graciously accepted the money.

Yesterday we took down a large Maple and I put the customer on my tractor and he used it to pull down the main trunk and transport the large rounds up the street to where he wanted them. He was having a blast doing it, the articulated tractor is fun to drive. Today I go back to grind the very large stump out, the guy will probably want to try that out and if he does I'll let him go for it. I'll get photos and post them tonight.


----------



## ropensaddle

I've had customers want to help but usually refuse because of added liability. I do have one millionaire that insists on helping lol, so I smooth all the rough edges make him wear a hard hat etc. Most that are the type to want to help would not sue but in the event of serious injury or worse it could make you look negligent putting customer in harms way. Every situation is unique but when I'm throwing down and chips are flying saws are hot and production flowing the last thing I want is someone in the middle


----------



## ropensaddle

Off to mitigate a sweet gum lol lady wants it made to a pole she would cut it out but it saved her home from a drunk driver so she wants a ten foot telephone pole


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 199263
View attachment 199264
View attachment 199265
View attachment 199266
View attachment 199267
Some more work pics.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 199271
View attachment 199272
Heres a pic of my oldest boy. The other pic is a cottonwood stump that I did last month its one of the biggest trees that i have done.


----------



## tree MDS

*MDS slipping..*

I just simply spaced putting a butt line on this stupid ass little redbud. It's the little ones you gotta watch out for sometimes. Figured some of you might enjoy this. New section of cedar fence (poorly matching) was $58.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> I've had customers want to help but usually refuse because of added liability. I do have one millionaire that insists on helping lol, so I smooth all the rough edges make him wear a hard hat etc. Most that are the type to want to help would not sue but in the event of serious injury or worse it could make you look negligent putting customer in harms way. Every situation is unique but when I'm throwing down and chips are flying saws are hot and production flowing the last thing I want is someone in the middle


 
My policy is to tell the HO that my insurance company does not allow me to have non-employees in the work zone, but this was not my job...He worked out very well, except for pulling the rope out of the block when I was on an adjacent stem....I'd only told him to watch it twice before 



> No big shakes....we do this kinda stuff every day. 15 hundo half dayer. took vid for ho's ins. Had to back both the crano and the huge mack chip truck and bc 2000 a quarter mile down a dead end street.....don't any of these slackers ever go to work?



You would not have gotten bucket and crane down this driveway, w/o cutting your way in. The one-ton was scraping its roof on branches, one of those silly narrow, windy things rich people love to pay for.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Sorry to hear that Ozzy. I got 2 missing windows and 2 blowers and a cracked windshield on my mack chip truck and a missing 4k dump trailer and much missing metal stuff too. Ins gave me pretty good bucks for the trailer. We caught one thief and I damn near choked the life outta him, then the cops let him out with 5 charges. He got caught a few weeks later after stealing a car and guess what....got let out again. Cop said one guy got let out with 6 felonies....no room for the bad guys.Suggested I get a conceal carry....gonna take his advice.
> 
> Found a sweet deal on a couple acres of commercial property gonna close on next week if things go right. Maybe build a giant bay or two.


 
Ya know, I gotta say I think a guy should do is taked advice from a cop. Suppose you had " the ole nail driver" and the last idiot made you shoot him. Sure, being a cop, one can do that with relative ease. You? Are you a cop?

Bad idea and follow the rule of not getting caught up with what cops say. I like your other idea, you are in some crazy hostile territory.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I just simply spaced putting a butt line on this stupid ass little redbud. It's the little ones you gotta watch out for sometimes. Figured some of you might enjoy this. New section of cedar fence (poorly matching) was $58.



Quit being such a man about it. Blame it on the rope guy!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I just simply spaced putting a butt line on this stupid ass little redbud. It's the little ones you gotta watch out for sometimes. Figured some of you might enjoy this. New section of cedar fence (poorly matching) was $58.


 
Thats funny I put a piece of cherry in a pool same scenario about a month ago and I still don't know WTF happened ....those little basteds some times put up a fight ..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I just simply spaced putting a butt line on this stupid ass little redbud. It's the little ones you gotta watch out for sometimes. Figured some of you might enjoy this. New section of cedar fence (poorly matching) was $58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> I have been to busy to get into the in-depth conversation about " how to drop a tree slowly with a portawrap", if I had I would have mentioned using tag and butt lines but what you just did is exactly how my season started , thank God its been squashed. You were probably about due. Its the little ones... that keep us from the big ones.


----------



## TreeAce

Went out to Arborwear today for some seminars and brats. They was cookin a pig to but I didnt have time to stay long enough for that . But the brats were darn good . I mostly wanted to check out the seminar on High Angle Rescue. It was done by Ed Carpenter. It was pretty good. Clothes were all on sale to. I bought my guys double thick full zips at 65 each..not bad. I got myself a sweat shirt and some pants. I would go out there again.


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> Went out to Arborwear today for some seminars and brats. They was cookin a pig to but I didnt have time to stay long enough for that . But the brats were darn good . I mostly wanted to check out the seminar on High Angle Rescue. It was done by Ed Carpenter. It was pretty good. Clothes were all on sale to. I bought my guys double thick full zips at 65 each..not bad. I got myself a sweat shirt and some pants. I would go out there again.


First sale I've missed in half dozen years. I really wanted to hit the seminars but no time. Hope they had a good turn out because they're a nice bunch over there.
Phil


----------



## TreeAce

Small Wood said:


> First sale I've missed in half dozen years. I really wanted to hit the seminars but no time. Hope they had a good turn out because they're a nice bunch over there.
> Phil


 
It was my first time out there but I heard someone say the turn out was low. They are def nice folks. Very good service but with an easy going laid back kinda thing to.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I climbed a 40' pin oak today and removed it. It took about 2.5 hours from when I left my house to I got home. Made $400. Kinda felt bad for chargeing him $400 for being onsite for about a 1.5 hours with two guys and a chipper. Idk, I may cut him a good deal on the stump removal.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*High Angle Rescue*

If there is anyone interested in taking a high angle rescue class, you can normally get them threw your local fire acadamy. I have been in the fire service since '98 and I have taken high angle rescue 1,2,3,4. I have learned some really great things in those classes, that I have applied to my tree service rope work.


----------



## treeman75

Got a call today from a neighbor of a job I just finished it was for a medium sized silver maple. She told me to schedule it in then pointed to huge cottonwood and jokenly said how bout that one. We looked at it and gave her a price and she said do it! A limb fell from it last year and hit her daughters dog and killed it. I put a big number on it!View attachment 199311
View attachment 199312


----------



## flushcut

treeman75 said:


> Got a call today from a neighbor of a job I just finished it was for a medium sized silver maple. She told me to schedule it in then pointed to huge cottonwood and jokenly said how bout that one. We looked at it and gave her a price and she said do it! A limb fell from it last year and hit her daughters dog and killed it. I put a big number on it!View attachment 199311
> View attachment 199312


 
That stump is going to suck if you have to grind it.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 199313


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 199314


----------



## treeman75

flushcut said:


> That stump is going to suck if you have to grind it.


 
The stump is staying.


----------



## treeman75

Cant figure out how to turn the pic.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Trimmed up 14 trees and took down one Aspen. Cleaned it all up and ground the stump. Casual type day as I like to call them, lol.

Got to use my new Beeline stumper and was amped big time how it ate that 14" stump in a couple of minutes. I hauled it in the chip box on the way to the job and went home in the back of my pickup, light and quick as could be to load/unload (with two 6' aluminum ramps) and move around the job site. Couldn't be happier with that little niche investment.

The real deal was the Agco ST41A compact tractor I used, demoing it and going to buy it tomorrow if they take my offer. Ever since using my buddies little 30hp last weekend to take out 9 Spruce at his Dad's house I am hooked. The capability, versatility and lawn friendliness of this machine (41hp turbo) is really blowing me away. 

I was at a crossroads on what to get, rubber tracks or turf tires for my skid, mini skid, track machine, mini loader, anything that would be the end all do all machine. Finally, I realized that a tractor would be the perfect piece of equipment to compliment my skidsteer. Now I can do backhoe work with my skid and backfill/load dirt with the tractor. Can haul wagons/trailers too and run any 3pt./PTO attachments.

I have some big wood jobs to do this week over a nice asphalt drive and lawn so the tractor will be the ticket. Gonna put a winch on the back too MDS, believe it.


----------



## epicklein22

TreeAce said:


> It was my first time out there but I heard someone say the turn out was low. They are def nice folks. Very good service but with an easy going laid back kinda thing to.



I went up there today after work with some buddies. Scored a double thick hoody for $30 and some estimator pants. 

The place was jamming when I was there. Ran into a few people I knew too. Selection was a lot better than the spring sale.


----------



## epicklein22

Small Wood said:


> First sale I've missed in half dozen years. I really wanted to hit the seminars but no time. Hope they had a good turn out because they're a nice bunch over there.
> Phil



Geez Phil, I thought you would have been there before they opened.:hmm3grin2orange:

I wonder if Mike Foster made it up there?

Davey was well represented. Didn't see any other large tree co's. Usually always see a gang of guys from Imperial.


----------



## epicklein22

Watched a Knuckleboom in action today. Very fast and efficient. I can see why a lot of guys are moving towards those over cranes. Height capacity is the only real downfall that I could see watching it.


----------



## Grace Tree

epicklein22 said:


> Geez Phil, I thought you would have been there before they opened.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I wonder if Mike Foster made it up there?
> 
> Davey was well represented. Didn't see any other large tree co's. Usually always see a gang of guys from Imperial.


I really, really wanted to go but we're just swamped with work. I didn't finish moving equipment until almost 8 last night and that's a bit much for us old guys. Mike has started working for the railroad. I think he's still doing trees part time. I did an ash removal and some trims at Vaughn Rd. & Goodell (neighbor's rental house). Just up from the mulch place. I know that's your territory and I was hoping no bullets whizzed past my head. 
Stay safe,
Phil


----------



## treevet

Things are a jumpin in oh hi ohhh lol 

Octoberfest downtown here. Undefeated bungles play tomorrow.

Today we grinding stumps for some big bucks most of the day with both machines.

Hi round 70....sweet.:kilt:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats funny I put a piece of cherry in a pool same scenario about a month ago and I still don't know WTF happened ....those little basteds some times put up a fight ..


 
Ain't that the truth! I haven't sat back at the end of the day and replayed events thinking what I could have done differently, like that in a long time. That little crap tree gave me some schoolin', that's for sure! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yesterday was the first day in a few months that I ran my bucket got the engine in a took her on her maiden voyage with her new ticker , she ran great but the bucket wouldn't fly because my outrigger lockout wheels had frozen in place , so after 2 hours on the phone with Altec I was able to get her up again , .... The new engine is way to nice for that truck but she runs well ...


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Things are a jumpin in oh hi ohhh lol
> 
> Octoberfest downtown here. Undefeated bungles play tomorrow.
> 
> Today we grinding stumps for some big bucks most of the day with both machines.
> 
> Hi round 70....sweet.:kilt:


 
yes things are a jumpin! sold more work today. But dude...half the freakn NFL is undeated. Browns will come around and have a better season than the bengays....well...maybe


----------



## treeman75

Busy here too! I am scheduling work for this winter now. It has been an awesome year, It seems the last two months I have been getting big jobs not the 300-1000 jobs. It feels good that I dont have anything to worry about this winter!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I trimmed up a oak and a honey locust.View attachment 199416
View attachment 199417
View attachment 199418


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> I trimmed up a oak and a honey locust.View attachment 199416
> View attachment 199417
> View attachment 199418


 
You gotta love those honeys!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Yesterday was the first day in a few months that I ran my bucket got the engine in a took her on her maiden voyage with her new ticker , she ran great but the bucket wouldn't fly because my outrigger lockout wheels had frozen in place , so after 2 hours on the phone with Altec I was able to get her up again , .... The new engine is way to nice for that truck but she runs well ...


 
You couldn't just reach in there with your hand and flick them into place? That used to happen on my LR3 all the time.


----------



## treeman82

This past week has been rather crappy. Hoping that next week will go better.

Monday worked till late getting a bunch of solo jobs out of the way.
Tuesday my guy comes in, tells me he has to leave early to go to the doctor, so we banged out (2) 3 hr jobs and went home.
Wednesday we started the job I wanted to get to on Tuesday... lady added another day's worth of work, so we have to go back this coming tuesday to finish.
Thursday the truck broke on the way into work, so I spent the morning looking for a new accelerator cable and playing mechanic until it poured in the afternoon.
Friday I had to run around with the crane co rep for the morning looking at jobs, and then looked at a job with a friend prior to that... put my guy with his to get some wood split... got some more BS stuff done.
Today I had to help a friend, told my guy to stay home... wanted to get a solid day of production in with my buddy as it's 30 miles each way to his jobs... figured him, my guy, and myself would get quite a bit done in a day. The two of us worked for 2 hrs and that was it... BS'ed for a while, my understanding of things is that this will be the story for the next 2 - 3 Saturdays. Drag chipper 30 miles each way, do a couple hours of work, and then go home.. for a few hundred bucks. Sucks.

On the bright side I did get a couple of nice jobs this past week, and have to send out estimates to a few people, plus have a consult planned for Monday at a HOA... they want to know what's going on along the roadsides with any potential hazards that are on residents' properties.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I bought my tractor today and am going to be welding grab hooks and tow hooks to the bucket for chaining down and lifting/pulling wood. This should get me by for now until I can get the quick tach on the front and plumb the hydraulics for the grapple bucket. I will get on the rear winch as soon as possible too.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Nice tractor!

Had a big dead beech to remove, from the bottom it didnt look to bad but the top 6m or so was cronic and overhanging surface sewage lines, a rail car and a bunch of other "assets".
Ugly stuff, set some of my rigging lines using a pole pruner as the wood wouldt have taken my weight. got it 70% done with the two of us. trunks just a bit bigger than 30 dbh, shouldnt take to long to dismantle.


----------



## ducaticorse

Nailsbeats said:


> I bought my tractor today and am going to be welding grab hooks and tow hooks to the bucket for chaining down and lifting/pulling wood. This should get me by for now until I can get the quick tach on the front and plumb the hydraulics for the grapple bucket. I will get on the rear winch as soon as possible too.


 
Crap, nice you got room on your AoO to fit that beast.


----------



## ducaticorse

Went through the gauntlet picking bringing my bobcat 453 from Plymouth to Boston. Flat tire, rediculous dead stop traffic, and lost my power steering. On the bright side, I sold the backhoe that came with it for $1500. And seeing as I paid $4500 for the whole package, I got a beautiful condition 1400 hour 453 for 3 grand, can't beat that... Going to pick up the bobcat grapple tomorrow, it goes to work Monday. Looking for a snow/grind bucket for it if anyone has any pointers...


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> yes things are a jumpin! sold more work today. But dude...half the freakn NFL is undeated. Browns will come around and have a better season than the bengays....well...maybe


 
They're Brown(s) flush em down....it is over already for em dude


----------



## treevet

Nailsbeats said:


> I bought my tractor today and am going to be welding grab hooks and tow hooks to the bucket for chaining down and lifting/pulling wood. This should get me by for now until I can get the quick tach on the front and plumb the hydraulics for the grapple bucket. I will get on the rear winch as soon as possible too.


 
that's not a Steiner is it (jk)


----------



## treevet

We did about 40 stumps yesterday on a 1700's giant convent property. Did 3 of em with the big stumper and the rest with the little stx 26. Roved around the grounds like a little red rooster peckin away at the ground. Very nice paycheck on a laid back Sat.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nailsbeats said:


> I bought my tractor today and am going to be welding grab hooks and tow hooks to the bucket for chaining down and lifting/pulling wood. This should get me by for now until I can get the quick tach on the front and plumb the hydraulics for the grapple bucket. I will get on the rear winch as soon as possible too.


 

NOW THAT'S A TRACTOR! very nice! I have been waiting on my grapple for like 3 weeks, ugggghhh! Was supposed to pick it up Friday, then they tell me Monday, pissed me off , as I took off work to go get it, fail!

Worked around here all day, moved the wood piles around to make space for all my junk. Kinda cool looking at all of it together!


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> They're Brown(s) flush em down....it is over already for em dude


 
Lets make it interesting. I will bet you the Clowns will have a better record at the end of the season than the Bengays. Lets see...how about this...View attachment 199458
say, 25.00. Should be good enough to make it both interesting and friendly.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Lets make it interesting. I will bet you the Clowns will have a better record at the end of the season than the Bengays. Lets see...how about this...View attachment 199458
> say, 25.00. Should be good enough to make it both interesting and friendly.


 
Ok, he says reluctantly, just for the fun of it....I take the bet Ace, but I picked the Bugles to win (maybe) 2 games this season. Tough to win a bet on a team like that unless you bet against em lol.

Bets on tho. Clowns ain't a whole lot better lol. Least we got rid of ochostinko finally


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Ok, he says reluctantly, just for the fun of it....I take the bet Ace, but I picked the Bugles to win (maybe) 2 games this season. Tough to win a bet on a team like that unless you bet against em lol.
> 
> Bets on tho. Clowns ain't a whole lot better lol. Least we got rid of ochostinko finally


 
No pressure TreeVet......You can turn this down with your dignity still intact


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> No pressure TreeVet......You can turn this down with your dignity still intact


 
Ahhhh I can handle a quarter ....and lost all my dignity years ago lol

bets on

we get thumped tonite in Denver

Who you got?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Busy here too! I am scheduling work for this winter now. It has been an awesome year, It seems the last two months I have been getting big jobs not the 300-1000 jobs. It feels good that I dont have anything to worry about this winter!


 
You guys that are so busy should really consider yourselves blessed. not so much here. 

Got my new yellowbook yesterday (which I'm stupid enough to have a good sized add in). Looks like around 48 tree services listed for the northwest corner of my tiny state... those are just the ones that are in that book, that's not even our regular (more popular) phone book.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> I bought my tractor today and am going to be welding grab hooks and tow hooks to the bucket for chaining down and lifting/pulling wood. This should get me by for now until I can get the quick tach on the front and plumb the hydraulics for the grapple bucket. I will get on the rear winch as soon as possible too.



Nice looking tractor nails! How many hp, and what kind of motor? hydostatic trans? whats it rated to lift?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> You guys that are so busy should really consider yourselves blessed. not so much here.
> 
> Got my new yellowbook yesterday (which I'm stupid enough to have a good sized add in). Looks like around 48 tree services listed for the northwest corner of my tiny state... those are just the ones that are in that book, that's not even our regular (more popular) phone book.


 

Yeah, but you're in the second richest state in america lol: America’s Richest States - 24/7 Wall St.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> Yeah, but you're in the second richest state in america lol: America’s Richest States - 24/7 Wall St.



Yep, and every rich #### I meet seems to be crying broke too! lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yep, and every rich #### I meet seems to be crying broke too! lol.


 
they can cry poor with the best of em can't they lol


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Ahhhh I can handle a quarter ....and lost all my dignity years ago lol
> 
> bets on
> 
> we get thumped tonite in Denver
> 
> Who you got?


 
Consider your hand shook. We r playn Indy.


----------



## Grace Tree

treevet said:


> We GET to play the Brownies (if it is brown....then flush it down)


 from Oct. 2010 
Every year it's the same quote about these two titans of the NFL. Just because nothing rhymes with Bengals, doesn't make them a football team.
Phil


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Consider your hand shook. We r playn Indy.


 
If manning is a no show again we may be even at the end of the day.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> You guys that are so busy should really consider yourselves blessed. not so much here.
> 
> Got my new yellowbook yesterday (which I'm stupid enough to have a good sized add in). Looks like around 48 tree services listed for the northwest corner of my tiny state... those are just the ones that are in that book, that's not even our regular (more popular) phone book.


 
The only reason I stay in the books is for the customers I have did with no computers so if they lose my card or something. Most all my work is from referrills and repeats, the best customers. I send thank you cards to everyone I do work for, that makes a big difference. It seems poeple around here like to use the same person to do their work. I hear it all the time, Paul your my tree man.


----------



## MarquisTree

Set up some of our trucks a local truck day last night, Picked up a nice 25'x14' flag to hang from the crane. 

Burlington invites residents to annual Municipal Truck Day Sept. 18 - Burlington - Your Town - Boston.com

View attachment 199468

View attachment 199469


I will take some more pictures today when the light is better, if anyone is in the area stop by its a good show


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> Set up some of our trucks a local truck day last night, Picked up a nice 25'x14' flag to hang from the crane.
> 
> Burlington invites residents to annual Municipal Truck Day Sept. 18 - Burlington - Your Town - Boston.com
> 
> View attachment 199468
> 
> View attachment 199469
> 
> 
> I will take some more pictures today when the light is better, if anyone is in the area stop by its a good show


 
Don't take this as an offense like you do everything I say but....your company has 2 buckets, 1 crane, couple of chip trucks, couple of chippers and a stumper or two?

Any other stuff? That is all I have seen in the picts.


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> Don't take this as an offense like you do everything I say but....your company has 2 buckets, 1 crane, couple of chip trucks, couple of chippers and a stumper or two?
> 
> Any other stuff? That is all I have seen in the picts.


 
Crane
5 bucket trucks
6 chip trucks
6 chippers
2 stump grinders
telehandler

I don't take offense to what u say most times, I find most of it funny. It was boring around here without you


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> Crane
> 5 bucket trucks
> 6 chip trucks
> 6 chippers
> 2 stump grinders
> telehandler
> 
> I don't take offense to what u say most times, I find most of it funny. It was boring around here without you


 
What do you guys run for stumpers?


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> Crane
> 5 bucket trucks
> 6 chip trucks
> 6 chippers
> 2 stump grinders
> telehandler
> 
> I don't take offense to what u say most times, I find most of it funny. It was boring around here without you


 
Thanks (?)

What year, make, model and size and cap. is the crano?

How comes you don't have all 7 boom trucks out there and boomed in the truck day. That would be way impressive.


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> What do you guys run for stumpers?



We have Vermeer 60tx's but we need to upgrade to something with more hp, we demoed a 97hp allwheel drive bandit and really liked it, going to try out a few more before we decide


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Don't take this as an offense like you do everything I say but....your company has 2 buckets, 1 crane, couple of chip trucks, couple of chippers and a stumper or two?
> 
> Any other stuff? That is all I have seen in the picts.


 
I know this company, they operate in my area. They are a pretty big outfit. The only local company that is bigger is Mayer tree in Essex I believe.


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> Thanks (?)
> 
> What year, make, model and size and cap. is the crano?
> 
> How comes you don't have all 7 boom trucks out there and boomed in the truck day. That would be way impressive.


 
Crane is a 2008 Altec 38127S (38ton 127' main 33' jib)

We have 5 of the buckets there one is being painted


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> You couldn't just reach in there with your hand and flick them into place? That used to happen on my LR3 all the time.


 
I didn't even know they existed ... I thought I had a bad spool upper controls or a air lock , It took 2 hours of troubleshooting on my part to get to those lockouts and the passenger side was froze in place ..


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't even know they existed ... I thought I had a bad spool upper controls or a air lock , It took 2 hours of troubleshooting on my part to get to those lockouts and the passenger side was froze in place ..


 
NEXT TIME ASK HERE LOL! Glad you figured it out


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> NEXT TIME ASK HERE LOL! Glad you figured it out


 
I thought I did alright , I didn't tear anything down even know I had the wrench in hand a few times , its funny though I had a great experience with Altec I mean they really helped me and took the time to work through things with me I was impressed ... I however could have asked here when I got home that night ... the other ALC will fly anyway its set up I mean you can be off level float an outrigger and the boom will fly ... I was a little ####ed off to say the least I waited an extra week to do the motor because of rain get that done and then the boom is dead ..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't even know they existed ... I thought I had a bad spool upper controls or a air lock , It took 2 hours of troubleshooting on my part to get to those lockouts and the passenger side was froze in place ..



Don't feel bad, the same thing happened to me once... how are you supposed to know if you never dealt with that before? 

What size motor did have to replace in your bucket?


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> Thanks (?)
> 
> What year, make, model and size and cap. is the crano?
> 
> How comes you don't have all 7 boom trucks out there and boomed in the truck day. That would be way impressive.


 
Whats the specs on your crane. Its getting to the point where im going to have to go this route also. and what zip code are you in in ohio. Good friend of mine has a company in bellaire.

Thiers some nice used ones in the treetrader right now i dont wanna buy something brand new built a kboom this year also pocket book is taken a beaten.

Any of you guys that wanted to see the kboom its probably headed up to the TCIA Expo havent gotten the for sure if he wants me to bring it yet because of the cost of slots.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Don't feel bad, the same thing happened to me once... how are you supposed to know if you never dealt with that before?
> 
> What size motor did have to replace in your bucket?


 
I went big baby .. I went with the 427 and wow what a difference I mean it is like night and day , and I was able to reuse my 366 intake and all , the only thing is I only have a 5 quart pan on yer now and a 2 quart filter the 427 is a rebuilt from 75 but its a truck block with the heavy crank ...I am looking for a 10 quart tub because I have plenty of room under there keeping the oil cool is big in those lugging engines ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I went big baby .. I went with the 427 and wow what a difference I mean it is like night and day , and I was able to reuse my 366 intake and all , the only thing is I only have a 5 quart pan on yer now and a 2 quart filter the 427 is a rebuilt from 75 but its a truck block with the heavy crank ...I am looking for a 10 quart tub because I have plenty of room under there keeping the oil cool is big in those lugging engines ...


 
Nice. So that's the tall deck? That's what is supposed to be in my truck (has the 366 now). The cheap bastards at schmidy's machinery in clinton Ill. evidently didn't wanna spring for the motor that belongs in the truck when they were "reconditioning" it (another $1600 or so). Guess that's on me someday now! ####ers!


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> Whats the specs on your crane. Its getting to the point where im going to have to go this route also. and what zip code are you in in ohio. Good friend of mine has a company in bellaire.



National 990 25 ton rear mount, 105' main plus 27' jib plus 21 foot slide out for 48 foot total jib.

We still occassionally sub but not like we used to and we rented sometimes too. Bought my first small crane in '75 and had 3 more since. This won't be my last one.

Can't imagine a crane without a load line (k boom) being an improvement but obviously some people disagree.

Not familiar with Bellaire, I'm in a northern suburb of Cinci called Wyoming....45215. Where is Bellaire?

ps....if you're shopping or selling a crane...this place is great

http://www.cranenetwork.com/


----------



## mattfr12

My k boom has a load line like a crane I put every option you could on it. Bucket load line grapple radio remote the whole works. I didn't intend for it to replace a crane more like a huge grapple truck that can be used in smaller craining operations. My intentions are to have both crane and k boom that's why I didn't put all my eggs in one basket on it money wise. I got a crane in the budget possibly next year if we keep rolling good.


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> My k boom has a load line like a crane I put every option you could on it. Bucket load line grapple radio remote the whole works. I didn't intend for it to replace a crane more like a huge grapple truck that can be used in smaller craining operations. My intentions are to have both crane and k boom that's why I didn't put all my eggs in one basket on it money wise. I got a crane in the budget possibly next year if we keep rolling good.


 
What's the cap. and reach of your Kboom? Love to see a pict. Remote is cool.


----------



## ropensaddle

I guess your not a real tree man if ya don't have a crane anymore lol, oh well my wraptor don't know it yet and I'm not telling it either


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> What's the cap. and reach of your Kboom? Love to see a pict. Remote is cool.


 
18k off the side of the truck with 65ft of hydralic exstension after that you have manual pullouts the more you add the lower the cap as you probably already know. i built it to be in the 70 ft range. then planed on going into a crane. because once you get out of this range the price jumps astronomically. a 120 foot kboom just a basic model is 200 plus thousand. way cheaper to get a crane with more reach that will also lift more.

Ya ill definetly post pics im actually around 3 hours from you. the kboom was supposed to be done in august but i waited and waited finally called to see where the boom was. homeland security flagged it for a hand inspection wich really ate up some time. 1200.00 for them to look in your container.

the truck is done and just sitting waiting for the boom to arive. i orderded it in june.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I guess your not a real tree man if ya don't have a crane anymore lol, oh well my wraptor don't know it yet and I'm not telling it either


 
Not true my reason rope is the work load says to buy it. ive done it long enough now that thiers not to much of a slow time advertised alot and built a decent reputation. 2 years ago i would have never considerded it i did just fine climbing and roping. now i made the decision not to hire more people but bring in better equipment to move faster.

3 years ago i was sweating bullets when i bought a new bucket had to finance the whole thing. now after buisness has gotten better building that kboom was a no sweat job just bought it and pieces and left the bank out of it.

once i can almost buy a crane without the banks help thats when ill dive on it.

im still on the younger side also rope im planning on making my company as big and as versatile as i can that i can still control every aspect. when you get into trusting alot of employees thats where i usually see it go bad.

the equipment i have is worth 4x more than my house. i dont plan on building a huge bank account yet. i just been throwing it back in to the company so in the future i can turn a higher profit at a faster rate.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> Not true my reason rope is the work load says to buy it. ive done it long enough now that thiers not to much of a slow time advertised alot and built a decent reputation. 2 years ago i would have never considerded it i did just fine climbing and roping. now i made the decision not to hire more people but bring in better equipment to move faster.
> 
> 3 years ago i was sweating bullets when i bought a new bucket had to finance the whole thing. now after buisness has gotten better building that kboom was a no sweat job just bought it and pieces and left the bank out of it.
> 
> once i can almost buy a crane without the banks help thats when ill dive on it.


 
Well good on ya bro I fully understand. I think I'm in the wrong area but too much invested but really it all boils down to making a living and this years been good but not good enough to catch up and buy toys except for the wraptor. I wish that the wraptor was on market before I got my bucket as I would of just stayed small in my market the small have the advantage.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Well good on ya bro I fully understand. I think I'm in the wrong area but too much invested but really it all boils down to making a living and this years been good but not good enough to catch up and buy toys except for the wraptor. I wish that the wraptor was on market before I got my bucket as I would of just stayed small in my market the small have the advantage.


 

Ya as long as your doing good thats all that matters. area deffinetly plays a huge part. ive worked in other states and noticed price differences through tree work. price changes drastically in some areas. i probably would have did just fine if i just used a bucket and a chip truck and two other guys and actually did. i just figured while im young is the time to go for it and take the extra step to earn those few extra $$ at the end.


----------



## TreeAce

The wraptor is sounding better n better all the time. I think I am VERY close to pulln the trigger on that bad boy.


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking tractor nails! How many hp, and what kind of motor? hydostatic trans? whats it rated to lift?


 
Welded up 3 grab hooks and 2 tow hooks to the bucket today, ready to go for the week now. The motor is an Isuki I believe, 41hp turbo, it runs and sounds real nice. The trans is called a synchro shuttle, 4 gears with a high and low and a power reverser. I think the lift is 2500, not sure how they rate it, and 2800 on the 3 pt. It does the job perfectly, not too big, not too small, must be comparable to your 4600 JD. 

I bought this unit from a JD dealer, was intending on buying a new JD, but this was perfect (saved good money) and I needed it now. No complaints because I can get parts and service from a dealer in my home town where it was originally purchased and it matches all my company colors/logos/equipment.


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> The wraptor is sounding better n better all the time. I think I am VERY close to pulln the trigger on that bad boy.


If you want to try mine out I'll be happy to meet some Sunday and you can ride up and down. I'm about 10 miles from Arborwear but if you can find a tall tree I'll be happy to meet you.
Phil


----------



## treevet

Small Wood said:


> If you want to try mine out I'll be happy to meet some Sunday and you can ride up and down. I'm about 10 miles from Arborwear but if you can find a tall tree I'll be happy to meet you.
> Phil


 
1 big shot shot plus one ride = one sale


----------



## TreeAce

Small Wood said:


> If you want to try mine out I'll be happy to meet some Sunday and you can ride up and down. I'm about 10 miles from Arborwear but if you can find a tall tree I'll be happy to meet you.
> Phil


 
Thanks Small Wood! Thats cool of you to offer. Although, I dont really think a "demo" is really necessary. Meaning, so many guys cant be wrong. I am sure its sweet. Its really just about whether or not thats the best thing (for me) to do with 2,500 bucks. And, I am thinkn it is. Just not 100% sure. But one things for sure, we all know what a wraptor can do...I mean...ya'll do remember the WRAPTOR GIRLS dont ya?!?! :hmm3grin2orange: lmao....although, this face maybe more like it :msp_ohmy:


----------



## NCTREE

had a chance to go visit an old oak I trimmed 6yrs ago. She is pushing 400 yrs old and I found lot of acorns.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> Thanks Small Wood! Thats cool of you to offer. Although, I dont really think a "demo" is really necessary. Meaning, so many guys cant be wrong. I am sure its sweet. Its really just about whether or not thats the best thing (for me) to do with 2,500 bucks. And, I am thinkn it is. Just not 100% sure. But one things for sure, we all know what a wraptor can do...I mean...ya'll do remember the WRAPTOR GIRLS dont ya?!?! :hmm3grin2orange: lmao....although, this face maybe more like it :msp_ohmy:


 
Lol mine came with the girls I only wish they had em thirty years ago but there is a learning curve! I think if you have to go a ways like I do before getting to limbs then its a must have, especially if your getting older. My production is now on par with my youthful days as its allows me to go longer.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Lol mine came with the girls I only wish they had em thirty years ago but there is a learning curve! I think if you have to go a ways like I do before getting to limbs then its a must have, especially if your getting older. My production is now on par with my youthful days as its allows me to go longer.


 
Kind of like the viagra of the tree world... Hehehe

Sorry rope, couldn't resist.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Kind of like the viagra of the tree world... Hehehe
> 
> Sorry rope, couldn't resist.


 
Lol bro I can climb without it but why? I've paid my dues ten times over, this product gives me better energy management and when you look at cost to production it way out performs anything tree related I have bought. Bucket 12500 needs maintenance,mucho gas, oil,insurance,tires etc. Wraptor all day on pennies, to me it was a no brainer. I now bring out the bucket only when its too hot to work or on crown cleanings to speed things up. The wraptor will extend the life of my aging bucket and body


----------



## tree md

Not knocking it bro. I'm looking forward to getting one myself. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Slvrmple72

Saturday


----------



## Slvrmple72

Sunday
Glenmoor Gathering of Significant Automobiles


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Lol bro I can climb without it but why? I've paid my dues ten times over, this product gives me better energy management and when you look at cost to production it way out performs anything tree related I have bought. Bucket 12500 needs maintenance,mucho gas, oil,insurance,tires etc. Wraptor all day on pennies, to me it was a no brainer. I now bring out the bucket only when its too hot to work or on crown cleanings to speed things up. The wraptor will extend the life of my aging bucket and body


 
Exactly they way i look at things if you have the tools why not use them especially if it makes life easier. I wanna give a wraptor a try some day and see exactly what i can do with it. 

Do you leave it hooked on like while your limb walking and what not so if you wanna go up some more you can just fire it up?


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> Exactly they way i look at things if you have the tools why not use them especially if it makes life easier. I wanna give a wraptor a try some day and see exactly what i can do with it.
> 
> Do you leave it hooked on like while your limb walking and what not so if you wanna go up some more you can just fire it up?


 
Well technically your not supposed to work off it but I would be lying if I said I did not. You must be mindful of the rope and use a 2nd tip which is almost always programed into my thought process anyways. Long limb walks are a bit cumbersome with the wraptor but the learning curve can alleviate many of its drawbacks. Lets face it there are no perfect solution's until we get wings If I have a long limb walk I simply shoot two ropes one to shorten the limb and then repel and go up the next. I can shoot the big shot lol, I'm thinking of squirrel huntin with it


----------



## flushcut

tree md said:


> Kind of like the viagra of the tree world.


 
Nah it's the vibration through the saddle. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Six jobs on one street ...*

I've been busy all last week working on one street. It all started with one A-list customer, doing a simple removal and trimming a couple of trees. Then the neighbor who watched me work all day asked me to trim two of her trees, then the neighbor across the street asked me to do the same, then his neighbor, then the next, and the next.

Today I'm going back again for what I presume the last job on the street, but who knows, more might pop out and ask for more work to be done. The trees I've trimmed all look great and everyone on the street sees the value in what I do. 

This often happens, gaining customers as I work, but this particular street in an upscale neighborhood (mostly Doctors) is the most work I've gotten out of one neighborhood.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Well technically your not supposed to work off it but I would be lying if I said I did not. You must be mindful of the rope and use a 2nd tip which is almost always programed into my thought process anyways. Long limb walks are a bit cumbersome with the wraptor but the learning curve can alleviate many of its drawbacks. Lets face it there are no perfect solution's until we get wings If I have a long limb walk I simply shoot two ropes one to shorten the limb and then repel and go up the next. I can shoot the big shot lol, I'm thinking of squirrel huntin with it


 
Ya i practiced with that thing (the big shot) for a while in my yard. The big shot for me was one of the best investments ive made. setting a line in a tree to pull it over or climb has never been easier.

It actually makes my climbing life easier because i can get better TIP from the ground where i would have never been able to throw a throw bag up thier. or if i could it took a half hour.


----------



## treevet

Slvrmple72 said:


> Saturday


 
Looks like that shed already took one for the team lol.

We are rained out right now but got in a few nice easy td's for the cash flo.

2 of them were in the 80 to 90 foot range in woods. One was bent over the n'bor's parking area and the other, the 90 footer was bent over the kids play area. Neither had any bark and were probably choke cherries. Both had heavy axe blows in the base. Surprised the flailing top didn't detach and kill the chopping idiot ho or fall on the huge wood swing set and kill some kids. 

Top detached completely after we shot the bshot and pulled it over and fell in front of me like I expected it to while it was going over. Why don't more people die trying to do it theirselves?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Looks like that shed already took one for the team lol.
> 
> We are rained out right now but got in a few nice easy td's for the cash flo.
> 
> 2 of them were in the 80 to 90 foot range in woods. One was bent over the n'bor's parking area and the other, the 90 footer was bent over the kids play area. Neither had any bark and were probably choke cherries. Both had heavy axe blows in the base. Surprised the flailing top didn't detach and kill the chopping idiot ho or fall on the huge wood swing set and kill some kids.
> 
> Top detached completely after we shot the bshot and pulled it over and fell in front of me like I expected it to while it was going over. Why don't more people die trying to do it theirselves?


 Lol I love the basal wood jobs, especially the ones too tall for bucket I usually inform the ho if you would of called a year ago the price would be this They look puzzled until I tell them how dangerous a year makes a dead tree. You would think its a no brainer, I however get many pines with bark peeling or peeled and to the point you could push them and break the top out by hand from bucket. With no crane I have to get creative but have always found a way. I bid enough on some that I could sub one if needed. I think I have finally found a crane company that will work trees, so maybe ole rope will be using one on the 8 foot diameter dead pin oak 130 foot tall 6 k , he is 125 per hour 3 hour minimum 150 ton too! I'm debating using the crane and my bucket and getting it done faster as climbing it though I have done many like it would be a bit dicey.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I love the basal wood jobs, especially the ones too tall for bucket I usually inform the ho if you would of called a year ago the price would be this They look puzzled until I tell them how dangerous a year makes a dead tree. You would think its a no brainer, I however get many pines with bark peeling or peeled and to the point you could push them and break the top out by hand from bucket. With no crane I have to get creative but have always found a way. I bid enough on some that I could sub one if needed. I think I have finally found a crane company that will work trees, so maybe ole rope will be using one on the 8 foot diameter dead pin oak 130 foot tall 6 k , he is 125 per hour 3 hour minimum 150 ton too! I'm debating using the crane and my bucket and getting it done faster as climbing it though I have done many like it would be a bit dicey.


 
crane it its more fun. around here crane companies are a dime a dozen thiers a few that carry just about anysize crane you can imagine.


----------



## dbl612

*crane rental*



ropensaddle said:


> Lol I love the basal wood jobs, especially the ones too tall for bucket I usually inform the ho if you would of called a year ago the price would be this They look puzzled until I tell them how dangerous a year makes a dead tree. You would think its a no brainer, I however get many pines with bark peeling or peeled and to the point you could push them and break the top out by hand from bucket. With no crane I have to get creative but have always found a way. I bid enough on some that I could sub one if needed. I think I have finally found a crane company that will work trees, so maybe ole rope will be using one on the 8 foot diameter dead pin oak 130 foot tall 6 k , he is 125 per hour 3 hour minimum 150 ton too! I'm debating using the crane and my bucket and getting it done faster as climbing it though I have done many like it would be a bit dicey.


 150 ton, 125/hr, 3 hr. min.- unbeleeeeeevable


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> 150 ton too! I'm debating using the crane and my bucket and getting it done faster as climbing it though I have done many like it would be a bit dicey.



Wouldn't be rolling that bad boy down too many driveways Rope.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I love the basal wood jobs, especially the ones too tall for bucket I usually inform the ho if you would of called a year ago the price would be this They look puzzled until I tell them how dangerous a year makes a dead tree. You would think its a no brainer, I however get many pines with bark peeling or peeled and to the point you could push them and break the top out by hand from bucket. With no crane I have to get creative but have always found a way. I bid enough on some that I could sub one if needed. I think I have finally found a crane company that will work trees, so maybe ole rope will be using one on the 8 foot diameter dead pin oak 130 foot tall 6 k , he is 125 per hour 3 hour minimum 150 ton too! I'm debating using the crane and my bucket and getting it done faster as climbing it though I have done many like it would be a bit dicey.


 
That's an unbelievable price on a 150 ton. The 80 ton around here goes for twice that with a 6 hour min. I would be all over that.

Sometimes it is so much more cost effective to do the job with the crane; So much faster and if you have your stuff together you can have the crane load you out as you cut and be ready to pull off with a check in a half a day or day rather than 2 or 3 on a really large removal.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Wouldn't be rolling that bad boy down too many driveways Rope.


 
Anything that big aught to have enough stick to pick from the street.


----------



## flushcut

$125 per hour for a 150t that is one hell of a deal around here I can't get a 45t for that price.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Anything that big aught to have enough stick to pick from the street.


 
Tree is 50 feet from the road btw I may be mistaking the price he has an 80 ton too and i may have confused it, likely did! I doubt he will let me ride the ball though


----------



## treemandan

On long ascents the Dingo becomes my Wraptor as was the plan when I got it. Have to set a couple of pulleys and an anchor and takes two people... well two clear minded people.:msp_wink:

I am glad I can do that with this machine and rely on it to do so when needed.


----------



## dbl612

*rates 2.0*



ropensaddle said:


> Tree is 50 feet from the road btw I may be mistaking the price he has an 80 ton too and i may have confused it, likely did! I doubt he will let me ride the ball though


 still and all 80t/ 125per/3hr min. unbeleeeeeevable. could there be a curreny exchange rate between ARK and CT just teasing! good on you! tom.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> On long ascents the Dingo becomes my Wraptor as was the plan when I got it. Have to set a couple of pulleys and an anchor and takes two people... well two clear minded people.:msp_wink:
> 
> I am glad I can do that with this machine and rely on it to do so when needed.


 
I've done that but its relying on a ?


----------



## ropensaddle

dbl612 said:


> still and all 80t/ 125per/3hr min. unbeleeeeeevable. could there be a curreny exchange rate between ARK and CT just teasing! good on you! tom.


 
Whats unbelievable is how much youz guys get to take down a tree there so yeah we have to work on the cheap comparably. Of course this tree is not going cheap i was low bid at 6k high bid was 18k My highest bid for a tree yet.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Anything that big aught to have enough stick to pick from the street.


 
in a perfect world...but things ain't often perfect

One of my sub's got 180' of stick and we run out over the house, etc. sometimes.

No matter what you got you gonna run outta stick and cap. sometimes.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> in a perfect world...but things ain't often perfect
> 
> One of my sub's got 180' of stick and we run out over the house, etc. sometimes.
> 
> No matter what you got you gonna run outta stick and cap. sometimes.


 
Hmmmm I'm thinking I will hold out for a helo


----------



## k5alive

my beautiful day started with the nice little 2 hour drive to tampa, removed 14 out of 21 small turkey oaks 30 foot was the biggest busted the clutch sprocket on my 44 pulled out the 56av ran into some hidden metal called it a day then drove the nice 2 hour ride home, and here i am now hahahahaha. another day in the life of a tree man


----------



## ropensaddle

k5alive said:


> my beautiful day started with the nice little 2 hour drive to tampa, removed 14 out of 21 small turkey oaks 30 foot was the biggest busted the clutch sprocket on my 44 pulled out the 56av ran into some hidden metal called it a day then drove the nice 2 hour ride home, and here i am now hahahahaha. another day in the life of a tree man


 
lol you don't have a metal detecting bar and chain do ya


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finally picked up my grapple yesterday. I tried putin a pic up, wont finish?


----------



## flushcut

I have a whole yard clean up with removals of five spruce, one mulberry, three massive yews, a ten foot wall of burning bush, and stumps for it all. Oh and some other junk in the corner. It is going to be a long grind of a day good times.


----------



## k5alive

ropensaddle said:


> lol you don't have a metal detecting bar and chain do ya


 
nope. round here they're to expensive :msp_lol:, it was a sighn nailed to the tree a long time ago the tree grew around it, i just happened to find it for em' :bang:


----------



## MarquisTree

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I love the basal wood jobs, especially the ones too tall for bucket I usually inform the ho if you would of called a year ago the price would be this They look puzzled until I tell them how dangerous a year makes a dead tree. You would think its a no brainer, I however get many pines with bark peeling or peeled and to the point you could push them and break the top out by hand from bucket. With no crane I have to get creative but have always found a way. I bid enough on some that I could sub one if needed. I think I have finally found a crane company that will work trees, so maybe ole rope will be using one on the 8 foot diameter dead pin oak 130 foot tall 6 k , he is 125 per hour 3 hour minimum 150 ton too! I'm debating using the crane and my bucket and getting it done faster as climbing it though I have done many like it would be a bit dicey.


 
$1000 a day for 150 ton crane? Is it a nice crane? At that price if it was in good shape we would rent it on a yearly to year basis.


----------



## ducaticorse

Used the little bobcat for the first time today on a clean up. So much fun! Def money well spent.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Whats unbelievable is how much youz guys get to take down a tree there so yeah we have to work on the cheap comparably. Of course this tree is not going cheap i was low bid at 6k high bid was 18k My highest bid for a tree yet.


 
6k isnt bad for a large takedown i would take down a pretty big tree with stump for that kinda ching. Even with all the fancy toys i aquired over the years in a year only a few get around 6k for a single tree. we do jobs with a higher price tag but usually are multiple trees.. i did a large oak this year for 3900.00 used a crane and the whole nine yards did it in one day tho. i can get a 30-40 ton crane for around 120-140 an hr with 3-4 hour minimums.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Ran the new 201T today on a dinky trim job. Can't say I'm impressed though I didn't really work it. Won't say much as it's on it's first tank of fuel and I haven't had at that spark arrester yet.:hmm3grin2orange: I'm gonna work it a good bit tomorrow on a storm job which should give me a better idea. The balance is still the same as the 200 ( which IMO is something every other brand effs up ), but it really sounds choked down and ####ty. I hope it livens up a bit as my dealer up here no longer has any 200s. Says he ordered a bunch and they just sent him the 201Ts. I still have faith in Stihl to not replace the best topper of all time with a piece of #### but, like I said, so far, not impressed.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My dealer said he was getting in some 200t and they sent him all 201t. I dont like the new nut on the cover. It seems to be a pain in the A** to get the cover back on.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Ran the new 201T today on a dinky trim job. Can't say I'm impressed though I didn't really work it. Won't say much as it's on it's first tank of fuel and I haven't had at that spark arrester yet.:hmm3grin2orange: I'm gonna work it a good bit tomorrow on a storm job which should give me a better idea. The balance is still the same as the 200 ( which IMO is something every other brand effs up ), but it really sounds choked down and ####ty. I hope it livens up a bit as my dealer up here no longer has any 200s. Says he ordered a bunch and they just sent him the 201Ts. I still have faith in Stihl to not replace the best topper of all time with a piece of #### but, like I said, so far, not impressed.


 
Better keep those oldlys running, once their gone their gone. My best running 200t is the one i purchased when I started the biz and she is still running strong.


----------



## Slvrmple72

I took a climbing job with a line clearance outfit working in our area. I start hacking up da trees tomorrow

Todays lightning struck cherry removal

Got both of my balls stuck in this Oak bout 70' up. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Zale

Took my 14 year old dog to the vet. Long story short, needs surgery to remove tumor. Probably the big C. Vets in our area are not cheap and this is going to cost me. Start talking with the vet and he tells me he needs some tree work done at his home. At the end of the conversation, he'll take care of the dog and I'll take care of his trees. My wallet feels much better.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> 6k isnt bad for a large takedown i would take down a pretty big tree with stump for that kinda ching. Even with all the fancy toys i aquired over the years in a year only a few get around 6k for a single tree. we do jobs with a higher price tag but usually are multiple trees.. i did a large oak this year for 3900.00 used a crane and the whole nine yards did it in one day tho. i can get a 30-40 ton crane for around 120-140 an hr with 3-4 hour minimums.


 
8 foot across 130 foot tall limbs as big as many trees and dead as a door nail between two homes I was told the bids before hand it was actually turned on to me by one of the bidders, he said he really did not want to attempt it! It really could be done without crane but I am opting for comfort on this one just a tad too dead. The shake of rigging the huge limbs would likely break out sections and their is an ac unit real close and roofs on each side and power line on the other side. Anyway I will take pics but I will have to buy a bigger bar 36" ain't gonna do it I think the 395 will put a 50 " so that's the plan 50" will still need cut on both sides to finish


----------



## flushcut

Zale said:


> Took my 14 year old dog to the vet. Long story short, needs surgery to remove tumor. Probably the big C. Vets in our area are not cheap and this is going to cost me. Start talking with the vet and he tells me he needs some tree work done at his home. At the end of the conversation, he'll take care of the dog and I'll take care of his trees. My wallet feels much better.


 
Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## TreeAce

Blakesmaster said:


> Ran the new 201T today on a dinky trim job. Can't say I'm impressed though I didn't really work it. Won't say much as it's on it's first tank of fuel and I haven't had at that spark arrester yet.:hmm3grin2orange: I'm gonna work it a good bit tomorrow on a storm job which should give me a better idea. The balance is still the same as the 200 ( which IMO is something every other brand effs up ), but it really sounds choked down and ####ty. I hope it livens up a bit as my dealer up here no longer has any 200s. Says he ordered a bunch and they just sent him the 201Ts. I still have faith in Stihl to not replace the best topper of all time with a piece of #### but, like I said, so far, not impressed.


 
Thanks for the heads up. Its a rain day here so I saw this post and it got me thinkn. So I called saw shop n they have (had) 2 200Ts left! Dude even called his dude for me to verify that there will be no more 200s. Its a fact he said...these are the last two. I didnt buy em both but at least I got one before there gone. I think it was good move. I damn near bought em both but I am still thinkn bought gettn a wraptor.......so...figured I better just b cool. I already have 2 200t that run great


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Ran the new 201T today on a dinky trim job. Can't say I'm impressed though I didn't really work it. Won't say much as it's on it's first tank of fuel and I haven't had at that spark arrester yet.:hmm3grin2orange: I'm gonna work it a good bit tomorrow on a storm job which should give me a better idea. The balance is still the same as the 200 ( which IMO is something every other brand effs up ), but it really sounds choked down and ####ty. I hope it livens up a bit as my dealer up here no longer has any 200s. Says he ordered a bunch and they just sent him the 201Ts. I still have faith in Stihl to not replace the best topper of all time with a piece of #### but, like I said, so far, not impressed.



Yeah, but I wasn't very impressed with the last 200t I bought right off the shelf either. Taking the spark arrester out will probably help some.. a little break in time probably won't hurt as well. I'm hoping anyway, sinse I ain't buying no new 200t's this year.


----------



## Nailsbeats

2, 200t's in service for me and a NIB one. The 2nd one I bought was very strong with just the spark arrester removed and the 1st one is muff modded so it's so loud you can't think anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

Made $750 cash in 3 1/2 hours this am. flopped two spruce trees, ripped and chipped all the wood. Fit everything in the IH in one load, which was good sinse this customer is about a half hour away, and I don't really have a good chip dump out that way. Job would have sucked with the one ton.. I remembered from the last time. 

Stopped by one of the places I buy tires on the way back and got a price on four 31x 10.50 BFG MT's for the Tacoma. $850 cash.. with an alignment. Welcome to the tree service, easy come, easy go... still seemed kind of pricey to me though.


----------



## tree md

Got an emergency call on a large split tree two days ago. Couldn't get to it yesterday because it poured rain all day... Got a call from the homeowner this morning and the tree gave loose and came over at 5 AM this morning... If it were not for the rain yesterday I could have possibly been in the top of that tree... Of course the saturating rain could have played a role in it coming over and I like to think that after 20 years of working bad trees I am pretty good at risk assessment... But one never knows... I just have to smile and shake my head... Living on life number 9...


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Got an emergency call on a large split tree two days ago. Couldn't get to it yesterday because it poured rain all day... Got a call from the homeowner this morning and the tree gave loose and came over at 5 AM this morning... If it were not for the rain yesterday I could have possibly been in the top of that tree... Of course the saturating rain could have played a role in it coming over and I like to think that after 20 years of working bad trees I am pretty good at risk assessment... But one never knows... I just have to smile and shake my head... Living on life number 9...



You gotta get rid of that cat dude, I'm telling ya..


----------



## tree md

OK, for the rest of the story; The tree is still hung up over the fence... Under tremendous tension. I gave them a price to remove it from over the fence and leave the rest of it in the woods. Very risky cut and priced accordingly... They just called and they went for it. Sometimes I can't believe what people are willing to pay me. Can't wipe this smile off my face...


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Made $750 cash in 3 1/2 hours this am. flopped two spruce trees, ripped and chipped all the wood. Fit everything in the IH in one load, which was good sinse this customer is about a half hour away, and I don't really have a good chip dump out that way. Job would have sucked with the one ton.. I remembered from the last time.
> 
> Stopped by one of the places I buy tires on the way back and got a price on four 31x 10.50 BFG MT's for the Tacoma. $850 cash.. with an alignment. Welcome to the tree service, easy come, easy go... still seemed kind of pricey to me though.


 
thats not bad even at tirerack those tires are like $715 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> thats not bad even at tirerack those tires are like $715 plus tax and shipping.



I guess. I payed $400 for some all terrains mounted and balanced the last time. They were a cheaper tire, and the place was running a buy three get one free deal. Got 50k or so out of those. Seems like rubber has gone up significantly in recent years. Payed $1350 for 6 Duratracks (Goodyear) on the one ton this spring. Oh well, that makes all 32 tires in the working fleet close to new now. I guess there's that! lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Actually, today I laid that 201T into some good sized wood and I'm happy with it. If I come across a new 200 I might pick it up but after today's performance I'm not in a rush to stockpile. Keep in mind the spark arrestor is still in it as I'm kinda waiting on a better saw geek to start to tweek these baby's before my dumbass begins to fumble around with a brand new saw. Overall, it doesn't spool up anywhere near as quick as my well broke in 200's but she's got some good torque in the cut. I'm not impressed yet, but at least I'm not disappointed.


----------



## tree md

Gonna take the money from my 3 cut job and buy me a new 200T...


----------



## tree md

Just talked to my Stihl dealer, they've got a 200T in stock and they just ordered me a 440... I can pick it up in two days they said...


----------



## treevet

partial rain out today. yesterday rigged down a 75' ash totally bent over a roof w tag line. rained all day the day before and tree was nesteled in other trees so it was covered in lichens. slippery as scheeat. that is how i took a serious fall back round 1973. had my spikes on this time tho and starting to get used to the gecko's. just light as a feather.

don't think i'd ever chance thowing these outta the tree like i did with the old ones.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> partial rain out today. yesterday rigged down a 75' ash totally bent over a roof w tag line. rained all day the day before and tree was nesteled in other trees so it was covered in lichens. slippery as scheeat. that is how i took a serious fall back round 1973. had my spikes on this time tho and starting to get used to the gecko's. just light as a feather.
> 
> don't think i'd ever chance thowing these outta the tree like i did with the old ones.


 
Thats my one and only problem with the gecko's. They are a bit fragile for my liking and replacement cuffs are over two hundy. While I got ya here ,why you busting marquis balls so hard on the C.A. issue. You and I both know anyone with 250.00 and half a brain can become C.A. I have lost so much respect for the isa over the years. The current test is so dumbed down, it is of little relevance aside from sales.
This am climbed a huge doug fir, at 50 feet found what I thought was a old squirrl nest. As I passed them they came racing out and up the tree. We met back up at the top where the four of us just hung out for a few mins and took in the view.


----------



## TreeAce

Blakesmaster said:


> Actually, today I laid that 201T into some good sized wood and I'm happy with it. If I come across a new 200 I might pick it up but after today's performance I'm not in a rush to stockpile. Keep in mind the spark arrestor is still in it as I'm kinda waiting on a better saw geek to start to tweek these baby's before my dumbass begins to fumble around with a brand new saw. Overall, it doesn't spool up anywhere near as quick as my well broke in 200's but she's got some good torque in the cut. I'm not impressed yet, but at least I'm not disappointed.


 
what does "spool up" mean?


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeAce said:


> what does "spool up" mean?


 
See what happens when ya stray away from the 101 forum. spool up - peak power


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Thats my one and only problem with the gecko's. They are a bit fragile for my liking and replacement cuffs are over two hundy. While I got ya here ,why you busting marquis balls so hard on the C.A. issue. You and I both know anyone with 250.00 and half a brain can become C.A. I have lost so much respect for the isa over the years. The current test is so dumbed down, it is of little relevance aside from sales.
> This am climbed a huge doug fir, at 50 feet found what I thought was a old squirrl nest. As I passed them they came racing out and up the tree. We met back up at the top where the four of us just hung out for a few mins and took in the view.


 
Don't know what the test is all about these days Holden. I passed it 20 years ago. It is all about the ceu's to RE certify... and having to learn because, as we all know, it helps a little to HAVE to do something (learn). When I am learning stuff I feel much less like a muscle head if you know what I mean.

Why don't you post something over there? I am off Marquis now....feel we are somewhat even. If that's is as good as things can get...I am fine with that.


----------



## treemandan

I almost shelled out the yen for a set of BFG MT's. Wouldn't that be nice huh? I found these on CL for 300.









I looked at this job today.


----------



## treemandan

A little rot going on in the root system, the one that leans towards the house is of question.


----------



## treeman75

We did that big cottonwood that I got last week. Everything went smooth.View attachment 200062
View attachment 200063
View attachment 200064
View attachment 200065
View attachment 200066


----------



## ozzy42

treeman75 said:


> We did that big cottonwood that I got last week. Everything went smooth.View attachment 200062
> View attachment 200063
> View attachment 200064
> View attachment 200065
> View attachment 200066


 
Dayum,those things sure got a lot of big wood.

Nice pics.


----------



## treeman75

ozzy42 said:


> Dayum,those things sure got a lot of big wood.
> 
> Nice pics.


 
Its the biggest one I have done.


----------



## ozzy42

Started trimming 65 nasty nasty nasty cabbage palms today.

Nothing at all exciting about doing palms.I really hate them.But they pay bills like everything else.

Didn't post to brag,but to rant.


Did I mention"I hate palm trees?'':msp_angry:


----------



## tree md

Finished my hung up tree. Did it in two hours. Had my heart beating so hard I nearly passed out... 30" Red Oak uprooted and hung up in in two smaller Oaks over the fence and in the woods. It was split clean into from the rootball to about 20' up the spar. Nothing to tie into and get above it. I had to use a step ladder to make my first cut, about two feet over the 8' fence. I cabled the split together with a 5 ton come along to keep it from twisting up and rolling out on me. I made a top cut then an under cut and stopped about 2" before I was clean through. Then I nibbled slowly at it and listened to it snap and pop, hoping it would just break out and fall strait down instead of shooting straight back. It wouldn't go so I had to cut the first Oak that it was hung up in. The tree was about 10' over my head and hung in the 8-9" Oak that I was cutting on. I would cut a little then jump back and listen to it crack and pop from a distance, hoping it would fall while I was standing back. I nibbled a little at a time and stood back as the smaller Oak it was hung in barber chaired. After I got about 3/4 through it I stood back and it popped a time or two and dropped out of there like clock work... Was definitely a hair raising experience. I saw the first guy I ever worked for get hurt really bad on one just like it. Anyway, after it dropped out of there and hit the ground it stood up leaving the fence unharmed.

The guy added three more trees for me to do when I get caught up. I didn't notice till I went back to do the tree but I had also took 3 out for the lady across the street and she still has another pine for me to do. Hopefully I can kill two birds with one stone when I go back to do the guys other trees and do her pine as well... Wouldn't mind doing her either...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> We did that big cottonwood that I got last week. Everything went smooth.View attachment 200062
> View attachment 200063
> View attachment 200064
> View attachment 200065
> View attachment 200066


 
Good job I hate them cottonwoods brittle bastids like willer I know you know ppe so I won't mention it we have all been there.


----------



## 046

Hey TreeMD... clear you PM box ... it's full


----------



## tree md

Gotcha.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Finished my hung up tree. Did it in two hours. Had my heart beating so hard I nearly passed out... 30" Red Oak uprooted and hung up in in two smaller Oaks over the fence and in the woods. It was split clean into from the rootball to about 20' up the spar. Nothing to tie into and get above it. I had to use a step ladder to make my first cut, about two feet over the 8' fence. I cabled the split together with a 5 ton come along to keep it from twisting up and rolling out on me. I made a top cut then an under cut and stopped about 2" before I was clean through. Then I nibbled slowly at it and listened to it snap and pop, hoping it would just break out and fall strait down instead of shooting straight back. It wouldn't go so I had to cut the first Oak that it was hung up in. The tree was about 10' over my head and hung in the 8-9" Oak that I was cutting on. I would cut a little then jump back and listen to it crack and pop from a distance, hoping it would fall while I was standing back. I nibbled a little at a time and stood back as the smaller Oak it was hung in barber chaired. After I got about 3/4 through it I stood back and it popped a time or two and dropped out of there like clock work... Was definitely a hair raising experience. I saw the first guy I ever worked for get hurt really bad on one just like it. Anyway, after it dropped out of there and hit the ground it stood up leaving the fence unharmed.
> 
> The guy added three more trees for me to do when I get caught up. I didn't notice till I went back to do the tree but I had also took 3 out for the lady across the street and she still has another pine for me to do. Hopefully I can kill two birds with one stone when I go back to do the guys other trees and do her pine as well... Wouldn't mind doing her either...


 
Lol thats a great job for the polesaw instead of being under the mess I extend it out and cut from thirteen foot away!


----------



## tree md

It snapped and popped and broke out while I was standing about 20' away from it... Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> We did that big cottonwood that I got last week. Everything went smooth.View attachment 200062
> View attachment 200063
> View attachment 200064
> View attachment 200065
> View attachment 200066


 
That's a big freakin tree, those damn cottonwoods get big here in Iowa don't they! hate em. I get the calls on the big and nastys, but truly I dread them, wood so big you have to cut it up small,just to move, even with equipment, I'll take pruning a 40 street tree over big removals any day, just wish they paid the same! Even better is when I don't need a gas saw, just my hand saw, poles and pruner head. Those are the ones I love. Good job tho, taking those biggins like that builds character!


----------



## sgreanbeans

View attachment 200135

My grapple

Still working in the gated community, I have another 2 weeks in there, plus a month or more deep on the books for others. As they see my work, they keep coming out like they are missing something "I want one too". Got one of them done, then they had a HOA meeting, gave me all the common grounds to clean up, was told yesterday that I was most expensive bid! So far I have 4 homes and the common (still working that) have 3 more and one return to do a complete refresher. All of their landscape is 11 years old. Pruning all trees and shrubs, ripping all the mulch out and recapping with new, installing 4 trees for common areas. Not one thing has been done to maintain it, so now I get to go thru them all. I am thinking, that once I did the first one, theirs looked way better than the rest, and the rest couldn't handle that! Hoping that I sign every house on the street! Nothing but CEO's and Doctors, most with young trophy wife's, that feel the need to mow in tights!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Well, here comes the fall push that I tried to price myself out of...lol. They're all coming in at once, top dollar bids included. Meanwhile, the JLG almost left me in the air when the dash went dead, managed to get it to come alive to get me down and that was all it would do. I had to go back and swap it out with a Genie. To top that off I had a Kraft semi come around me on the two lane only to realize he wasn't going to make it for the oncoming traffic. He gets on the binders and I think he's going to get back behind me...where he belongs. No, he's content to run me and the lift off into the ditch instead. He gets off the brakes and just brings the mac and cheese right on over. Thankfully, mostly to God, I managed to anticipate it and not panic, I had a nice clear ditch, but I still lost all of my happiness. We were three wide with miracle whip when we met the northbound traffic. Ode to Joy.

He tried to out run me after that hoping I wouldn't get those truck numbers. I did after a few miles and called it in. Small stuff I'll let slide, but not this time. Got calls back from the local office and his boss in Minnesota. She starts off with: "Are you the guy that says my driver supposedly ran you into a ditch?" I was nice but firm and explained the events in detail and my driving background. As soon as she got all that, her attitude did a 180, which was nice. I told her I wasn't after to get him into too much trouble, just an azz chewing and to know he didn't outrun that incident.

At any rate, made it back to the job with a brand new Genie and finished just as we ran out of light. I made a few silver maples safe that were laden with widow makers, mostly tops, from last year’s windstorm. Amazing what folks will sit under for a year till it starts popping and cracking.

For today, I've got a large junk silver maple that someone planted right next to the front door that the new owner wants gone. In addition to being too close, it has a variety of structural problamia. It would be a nice day for a small crane.  Maybe next year....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice skidsteer and grapple, sgrean!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Today I fired my mechanic whose been working on every light duty vehicle that I, my brother and a half dozen of our friends have owned in the past ten years. I dropped my one ton off Monday morning as the four wheel drive wasn't working. The manual hubs turn hard so I assumed they were either packed with #### or had been assembled wrong or something along those lines. There was also some weird steering vibration and pull from time to time. My guess is it's all related to something wrong w/ either hubs or front axle. I'd called their office with no news on the truck every day for the past 4. #### 'em. Picked up the truck and took it to their competitor. I will no longer be recommending this shop to anyone. I've given them tens of thousands of dollars worth of work and referrals the past ten years and this is how they treat me. Hadn't even taken the time to pop off a few bolts and look at the hubs. I just can't believe how some people operate their businesses. end rant :biggrin:


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 200135
> My grapple


 Nice looking setup I expect to see lots big wood pics. I would suggest welding in some more ribs in the bucket to help support the log weight and the added weight of the clamping pressure of the two rams. It will help with cracking down the road at the sides.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I took down 14 trees and ground 11 stumps today. 

I am happy to report that the Beeline stumper I bought is the bomb. Ground 9 of those stumps in and out in 1:20. Thats stopping to talk to the client for 10 minutes and raking and blowing everything back into the holes, I had my help with me though. Stumps were between 12 and 22 inches. I though that was more than alright for a walk behind stump wrestling machine.

I ground 2 of the 14 takedowns at a place and the client is going to dig the rest out with his hoe on his 40hp tractor. I have a feeling he'll be calling back for the grinder after he gets home and sees what it could do. That thing is just an animal at getting into the backyards and around landscaping with no ground disturbance.

Couldn't be happier right now with how this Fall is turning out. Wish you all the best too.


----------



## Nailsbeats

sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 200135
> 
> My grapple
> 
> Still working in the gated community, I have another 2 weeks in there, plus a month or more deep on the books for others. As they see my work, they keep coming out like they are missing something "I want one too". Got one of them done, then they had a HOA meeting, gave me all the common grounds to clean up, was told yesterday that I was most expensive bid! So far I have 4 homes and the common (still working that) have 3 more and one return to do a complete refresher. All of their landscape is 11 years old. Pruning all trees and shrubs, ripping all the mulch out and recapping with new, installing 4 trees for common areas. Not one thing has been done to maintain it, so now I get to go thru them all. I am thinking, that once I did the first one, theirs looked way better than the rest, and the rest couldn't handle that! Hoping that I sign every house on the street! Nothing but CEO's and Doctors, most with young trophy wife's, that feel the need to mow in tights!


 
That Grapple setup is just how I roll on my 763 and yes it'll move some serious lumber. Just a little rough on the yards so I only use it when that doesn't matter. Fancy grass gets my tractor/loader.


----------



## TreeAce

I went to bed at 8:30. man I am beat.....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nailsbeats said:


> I took down 14 trees and ground 11 stumps today.
> 
> I am happy to report that the Beeline stumper I bought is the bomb. Ground 9 of those stumps in and out in 1:20. Thats stopping to talk to the client for 10 minutes and raking and blowing everything back into the holes, I had my help with me though. Stumps were between 12 and 22 inches. I though that was more than alright for a walk behind stump wrestling machine.
> 
> I ground 2 of the 14 takedowns at a place and the client is going to dig the rest out with his hoe on his 40hp tractor. I have a feeling he'll be calling back for the grinder after he gets home and sees what it could do. That thing is just an animal at getting into the backyards and around landscaping with no ground disturbance.
> 
> Couldn't be happier right now with how this Fall is turning out. Wish you all the best too.


 
You got a pic of that beeline stumper? Never heard of one. I have a little walk behind jobby as well, it's the #### for hedgerows. No re-positioning truck and grinder, just walk and grind. It's ok on bigger stuff though I try not to #### with 20" and over if I can help it, try to figure out a way to get the 630B in for those deals. I set mine up with greenteeth which made a marked improvement.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I worked on my pile some today.

View attachment 200194

View attachment 200195


I got a stupid question. How comes when I want to post a pic, you always have to click on the file attachment name to see it where as other people post pics that you can see without haveing to open them?


----------



## flushcut

I dead wooded a locust and ran the largest estimate I have ever run on a residence and I am about 85% sure I have the bid.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakesmaster said:


> You got a pic of that beeline stumper? Never heard of one. I have a little walk behind jobby as well, it's the #### for hedgerows. No re-positioning truck and grinder, just walk and grind. It's ok on bigger stuff though I try not to #### with 20" and over if I can help it, try to figure out a way to get the 630B in for those deals. I set mine up with greenteeth which made a marked improvement.


 
I will try to get one tommorow Blakes when the suns out. They don't make the grinder anymore but it is a great machine from my own experience and research I've done. Mine came with the Greenteeth and a sharpening center, put some resharpened teeth on and it rips to where I would hesistate on a 20" stump, 24" or bigger though and I'll sub it everytime.

The key is sharp teeth and having help to level the piles as you work your way around the stump so you don't have to fight the build up and can spend your energy in the wood.


----------



## Sagetown

Been doing a little fall tractor upkeep maintenance. After the long morning rain was over I had time to clean one of the two air filters on ole Johnny here. This one wasn't bad, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## stihl.logger

dropped a 32" dia cherry tree for a guy across from a site i was quoting, good veneer in it and within five minutes of it hitting the ground i had three hackers stop and ask if i wanted to get rid of the wood. one i told no, one i ran out with the ol 660 scare tactic and the third i told him it was his for $1000, the poor fool actually thought about it for a minute. crack must be abuntant these days....


----------



## TreeAce

Rained all morning. Went and picked up my 200T that I reserved a couple days ago. I wanted it NIB but the guys at the shop werent haven it. I said I was serious...and they said...so are we. They told me ...we DO NOT sell saws in boxes, PERIOD. ....not ever. So I said...alright. I asked them if I could just have the box it came in? They said no. So then I said...can I have a hat? They said...sure. It worked out anyway cuz I had a message when I came outa store from a past customer who had a half a brad pear laying across her driveway. And she needed to meet her friend for lunch!! OMG..this is serious. So I told her I would be right there!! Yielding my trusty, and very shiny, 200T..I was able to save the day! and collect 75.00 in a few minutes. I told her it would be 60 n she handed me a check for 75 with a big smile n a TY.


----------



## the Aerialist

*There are no stupid questions ~ only stupid answers*



> I got a stupid question. How comes when I want to post a pic, you always have to click on the file attachment name to see it where as other people post pics that you can see without haveing to open them?



I'm not sure what you're doing but I think for pictures to appear they must come from a hosted site (like Flikr, Photobucket, etc.) on the web, as opposed to uploaded right off your hard drive. 

When you do this, the forum software presents a checkbox that says: Retrieve remote file and reference locally (the default is checked) That option uploads the actual image. I always uncheck that box so the forum software doesn't default to the behavior you are trying to avoid.

Here is an image from a URL that I left the box checked:

View attachment 200286


Hope this helps.

~ The Aerialist


----------



## Mike Cantolina

2treeornot2tree said:


> I worked on my pile some today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a stupid question. How comes when I want to post a pic, you always have to click on the file attachment name to see it where as other people post pics that you can see without haveing to open them?


----------



## the Aerialist

*In other news ...*

Rain day in Pittsburgh today so a chance to catch up on evaluations. The most amazing thing is that today I have been contacted by a video production company about doing a reality show.

What's amazing about that is that they found me! I have talked about doing a reality show based on the negative experience I have had here on this forum, but I've done nothing to actively promote the idea. Now it seems that I've somehow gotten the attention of a production company that would like to make this happen.

I was told today that even the bit players on the OCC crew get $65,000 an episode for their appearance. Ha, I don't think I'll have any trouble getting qualified workers if that goes down. I think I'll offer Ole Dirty a job just for color on the show.

Just goes to show that reality can be stranger that anything you could make up.

~ the Aerialist


----------



## flushcut

Nosak part 2!


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Rain day in Pittsburgh today so a chance to catch up on evaluations. The most amazing thing is that today I have been contacted by a video production company about doing a reality show.
> 
> What's amazing about that is that they found me! I have talked about doing a reality show based on the negative experience I have had here on this forum, but I've done nothing to actively promote the idea. Now it seems that I've somehow gotten the attention of a production company that would like to make this happen.
> 
> I was told today that even the bit players on the OCC crew get $65,000 an episode for their appearance. Ha, I don't think I'll have any trouble getting qualified workers if that goes down. I think I'll offer Ole Dirty a job just for color on the show.
> 
> Just goes to show that reality can be stranger that anything you could make up.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist


 Lmfao I would not go writing checks Anyway; for 65k I might show you how to wraptor lol and may even drive da tractor


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I would not go writing checks Anyway; for 65k I might show you how to wraptor lol and may even drive da tractor


 
Nice one rope! :biggrin: 

Oops... I just wrote another line for AA's script!!


----------



## treeman82

Last few days have been interesting.

Went to do a crane removal in yuppie heaven the other day for a friend's co. Get the crane set up, tell the yuppies to get out of the house while work is going on... they refused to leave citing "lots of work to do." 

Ground a bunch of stumps... Had 1 blowdown to do for this job we had been given a few weeks ago... owners were going out of town and wanted us to start once they returned from their trip. Head over there to do the stump, guy comes out... we got 2 other prices that were much lower than yours, but while you are here perhaps you could do the stump, because the other 2 companies can't do it. Walked out of there with a smile on my face and a big check in my pocked for less than 30 min of actual work. Let the other 2 fight over the hard stuff.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's about old guys who do tree work ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I would not go writing checks Anyway; for 65k I might show you how to wraptor lol and may even drive da tractor



Yah, you'll fit right in Rope, old codgers who climb trees for a living. Seriously though this is pretty pie in the sky at this point and I'm not planning on doing anything with the money until it clears the bank. These guys are looking for their next big hit and they have an impressive list of shows they've produced, but I'm not counting any chickens until their hatched. 

As far as you and your Wraptor I think I'll get this crew for that:

[video=youtube;-rnmfHtEYaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rnmfHtEYaA[/video]


----------



## TreeAce

The wraptor girls.....sooooo last week. But good looking out AA. Can I be on your show AA? I can be the guy who tears down power lines!? And then screams at evryone else on the crew and blames them! Oh..wait...that was the last guy I ever worked for....nevermind.


----------



## Zale

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Rain day in Pittsburgh today so a chance to catch up on evaluations. The most amazing thing is that today I have been contacted by a video production company about doing a reality show.
> 
> What's amazing about that is that they found me! I have talked about doing a reality show based on the negative experience I have had here on this forum, but I've done nothing to actively promote the idea. Now it seems that I've somehow gotten the attention of a production company that would like to make this happen.
> 
> I was told today that even the bit players on the OCC crew get $65,000 an episode for their appearance. Ha, I don't think I'll have any trouble getting qualified workers if that goes down. I think I'll offer Ole Dirty a job just for color on the show.
> 
> Just goes to show that reality can be stranger that anything you could make up.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist



Aerial Mason- a reality show based on what? Masonry skills? lawn mower riding? I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## no tree to big

today was a good day, for the first time in probably over a month we cut down a tree that was not already dead 41" mulberry heavy but not dead very enjoyable! to bad it lasted less then 2 hours then we were back to the DED removals ahhh the dust  I could cry all day long and nobody would ever know because the dust just soaks it right up


----------



## ropensaddle

Zale said:


> Aerial Mason- a reality show based on what? Masonry skills? lawn mower riding? I wish you the best of luck.


 
Well from what I've seen with most of those shows they don't want professionals they want odd balls. I actually think that underwater logging outfit is a great example. I could not work on that boat ten minutes without drowning the old blowhard


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I could not work on that boat ten minutes without drowning the old blowhard



Is this an analogy to you workin for AA, Rope?


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Rain day in Pittsburgh today so a chance to catch up on evaluations. The most amazing thing is that today I have been contacted by a video production company about doing a reality show.
> 
> What's amazing about that is that they found me! I have talked about doing a reality show based on the negative experience I have had here on this forum, but I've done nothing to actively promote the idea. Now it seems that I've somehow gotten the attention of a production company that would like to make this happen.
> 
> I was told today that even the bit players on the OCC crew get $65,000 an episode for their appearance. Ha, I don't think I'll have any trouble getting qualified workers if that goes down. I think I'll offer Ole Dirty a job just for color on the show.
> 
> Just goes to show that reality can be stranger that anything you could make up.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist


 
ARE YOU ####ING ##TARD##????I mean for real do you believe this #### while you type that a single person here or anywhere else would believe your lies


----------



## stihl.logger

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Rain day in Pittsburgh today so a chance to catch up on evaluations. The most amazing thing is that today I have been contacted by a video production company about doing a reality show.
> 
> What's amazing about that is that they found me! I have talked about doing a reality show based on the negative experience I have had here on this forum, but I've done nothing to actively promote the idea. Now it seems that I've somehow gotten the attention of a production company that would like to make this happen.
> 
> I was told today that even the bit players on the OCC crew get $65,000 an episode for their appearance. Ha, I don't think I'll have any trouble getting qualified workers if that goes down. I think I'll offer Ole Dirty a job just for color on the show.
> 
> Just goes to show that reality can be stranger that anything you could make up.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist


 
so where do you want me to send my application?opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Is this an analogy to you workin for AA, Rope?


 
Omg lol never meant it that way but I doubt ole rope could work for AA he's too highfalutin being a movie star and all. Nope ole rope is confined to the doldrums of being a pro tree care company in a hack market


Sides, I decided to never work for again, I'll work with most anyone but if I'm workin so are they


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Well, I'm not making any movies, but I sure am making money. All but finished up on a dicey maple removal. All this talk about cranes lately had me wishing for one, but I'm looking into a hobbs or grcs in the interim. Is the grcs really worth the extra grand??

We had some good laughs with the squirrels though; one chunk produced 3 squirrels at once. We'd take a break and the little boogers would go right back up again as if for another ride.

Ran up to the versmeer stealer and grabbed 150' of samson's 3/4" stable and a fiddle block kit, which they mistook for a slideline kit over the phone, but I bought it anyway because I've been wanting one.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Already there, day late and a dollar short AA?*

He should call the show "saw for hire" wait.........was that already done? U guys know the American Picker show right? Mike and Robbie Wolfe are buddies, and sorry AA, beat ya to it, in third week of production of my show, they have been filming me while Mike is taking a break, doing all this work in his neighborhood and taking trees out at Robbie's house next week, Discovery execs are setting up promos, doing them sucks, take after take after take, sorry guys, would have told u sooner, but wanted to wait until it was legal, they are the ones who bought me the new equipment, betcha didn't know that Mike Rowe is a Vice Pres of Discovery! His name was on the check. He has his hands in everything. The first show is a spin off, Mike is building a new shop, that's where it started, I took out several hi risk trees, they filmed the whole thing then approached me. It has been very nerv racking, having a film crew up your butt, but (pun intended) they are pretty cool. They have a camera man who I had to teach how to climb so he can get good shots, he was on Deadliest Catch for a while, dude is crazy. They are not sure what channel it will be on, but think it will be on normal discovery, pilot on after Swamp Loggers next season. They pay is ok but no OCC rate! They also set up jobs for you, customer signed waiver, gets free work, show pays me. We do not have a name for it yet, they do all this market research crap, I get final say, and so far all crap, but producer agrees, so all is cool. Getting new Bucket truck next week, they are painting it just like mine for me, but with new logos. I have asked what the content is to be, they said focus will be one all the running I do to keep things going, all the different people I meet and the money chase (chasing a city right know for 4 g's), they love misery! But mainly the fact that I should be riding a wheel chair, but manage to still do this, they interviewed my Doc at the VA, he will be on the show about it, didn't like that to much as the truth to the severity of my injuries will come out, didn't want the family to know what really happened, but oh well, this will pay for my kids college, so they don't have to do this stuff. Anyways THERE IT IS! We are going to travel to other city's and hook up with some of u guys to show the different styles after the first season, I will be the host, they said the first season is to build the concept. JPS, Jeff and TV have already been contacted, more of you to come, go ahead guys you can tell them. I signed it yesterday, so we are good to talk about it.


----------



## treevet

Cool, finally we can talk about it. I'm setting up some hairy climbing td's for em. Some craners and some rigging. May get some botox treatments prior to them coming here.


----------



## dbl612

*support cast*



sgreanbeans said:


> He should call the show "saw for hire" wait.........was that already done? U guys know the American Picker show right? Mike and Robbie Wolfe are buddies, and sorry AA, beat ya to it, in third week of production of my show, they have been filming me while Mike is taking a break, doing all this work in his neighborhood and taking trees out at Robbie's house next week, Discovery execs are setting up promos, doing them sucks, take after take after take, sorry guys, would have told u sooner, but wanted to wait until it was legal, they are the ones who bought me the new equipment, betcha didn't know that Mike Rowe is a Vice Pres of Discovery! His name was on the check. He has his hands in everything. The first show is a spin off, Mike is building a new shop, that's where it started, I took out several hi risk trees, they filmed the whole thing then approached me. It has been very nerv racking, having a film crew up your butt, but (pun intended) they are pretty cool. They have a camera man who I had to teach how to climb so he can get good shots, he was on Deadliest Catch for a while, dude is crazy. They are not sure what channel it will be on, but think it will be on normal discovery, pilot on after Swamp Loggers next season. They pay is ok but no OCC rate! They also set up jobs for you, customer signed waiver, gets free work, show pays me. We do not have a name for it yet, they do all this market research crap, I get final say, and so far all crap, but producer agrees, so all is cool. Getting new Bucket truck next week, they are painting it just like mine for me, but with new logos. I have asked what the content is to be, they said focus will be one all the running I do to keep things going, all the different people I meet and the money chase (chasing a city right know for 4 g's), they love misery! But mainly the fact that I should be riding a wheel chair, but manage to still do this, they interviewed my Doc at the VA, he will be on the show about it, didn't like that to much as the truth to the severity of my injuries will come out, didn't want the family to know what really happened, but oh well, this will pay for my kids college, so they don't have to do this stuff. Anyways THERE IT IS! We are going to travel to other city's and hook up with some of u guys to show the different styles after the first season, I will be the host, they said the first season is to build the concept. JPS, Jeff and TV have already been contacted, more of you to come, go ahead guys you can tell them. I signed it yesterday, so we are good to talk about it.


 
this is better than tv, opps it is tv! i'm positive the need an old crane op to round out the cast !!! lol have fun guys.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> Ran up to the versmeer stealer .


 
lol


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> He should call the show "saw for hire" wait.........was that already done? U guys know the American Picker show right? Mike and Robbie Wolfe are buddies, and sorry AA, beat ya to it, in third week of production of my show, they have been filming me while Mike is taking a break, doing all this work in his neighborhood and taking trees out at Robbie's house next week, Discovery execs are setting up promos, doing them sucks, take after take after take, sorry guys, would have told u sooner, but wanted to wait until it was legal, they are the ones who bought me the new equipment, betcha didn't know that Mike Rowe is a Vice Pres of Discovery! His name was on the check. He has his hands in everything. The first show is a spin off, Mike is building a new shop, that's where it started, I took out several hi risk trees, they filmed the whole thing then approached me. It has been very nerv racking, having a film crew up your butt, but (pun intended) they are pretty cool. They have a camera man who I had to teach how to climb so he can get good shots, he was on Deadliest Catch for a while, dude is crazy. They are not sure what channel it will be on, but think it will be on normal discovery, pilot on after Swamp Loggers next season. They pay is ok but no OCC rate! They also set up jobs for you, customer signed waiver, gets free work, show pays me. We do not have a name for it yet, they do all this market research crap, I get final say, and so far all crap, but producer agrees, so all is cool. Getting new Bucket truck next week, they are painting it just like mine for me, but with new logos. I have asked what the content is to be, they said focus will be one all the running I do to keep things going, all the different people I meet and the money chase (chasing a city right know for 4 g's), they love misery! But mainly the fact that I should be riding a wheel chair, but manage to still do this, they interviewed my Doc at the VA, he will be on the show about it, didn't like that to much as the truth to the severity of my injuries will come out, didn't want the family to know what really happened, but oh well, this will pay for my kids college, so they don't have to do this stuff. Anyways THERE IT IS! We are going to travel to other city's and hook up with some of u guys to show the different styles after the first season, I will be the host, they said the first season is to build the concept. JPS, Jeff and TV have already been contacted, more of you to come, go ahead guys you can tell them. I signed it yesterday, so we are good to talk about it.


 
Sweet man! My wife has wanted to get the kids up there to meet those guys and see the store. Maybe we'll kill a couple of birds with one stone and see how it's going on the set. 

Hey, I came across a steiner tractor a couple towns over the other day. It has a blown motor, but this guy's selling for next to nothing. He's retiring from his lawn service. If you want a little humor I could pose as the treetarded competition and you could load me and the steiner up in the back of your truck as I mumble some incoherence about my "Amy's List" status and you could tell the folks at home how you deal with con artists in your neck of the woods. Just an idea...


----------



## TreeAce

This is cool. If its all true,well, thats awesome. If its just a prank on ole AA...well, thats cool to. So either way....tell us more!:msp_unsure:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well everyone is movie starz lol, I'm just a really busted up po boy trying to make a living. Good for you I have a tree they would love to get on film but I'm keeping it for getting me through the winter


----------



## treevet

Got an easy td today and some pruning for a 3/4 day. Then gonna run up and pick up my road rocket in Dayton bout 50 miles away which I took to the dealer for a 5 hun mi. service last night. Have my gm (everyone knows that means groundman but you Marquis, not general manager lol) do some fall root fertilization while I am gone and make bout 6 beans. New bike is just the schitts. 136 hp and handles better than my 05 I just sold.

Put a set of lower mirrors and fender eliminator kit on it last week to get rid of that stick out license plate holder.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Got an easy td today and some pruning for a 3/4 day. Then gonna run up and pick up my road rocket in Dayton bout 50 miles away which I took to the dealer for a 5 hun mi. service last night. Have my gm (everyone knows that means groundman but you Marquis, not general manager lol) do some fall root fertilization while I am gone and make bout 6 beans. New bike is just the schitts. 136 hp and handles better than my 05 I just sold.
> 
> Put a set of lower mirrors and fender eliminator kit on it last week to get rid of that stick out license plate holder.


 
nice.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> Sweet man! My wife has wanted to get the kids up there to meet those guys and see the store. Maybe we'll kill a couple of birds with one stone and see how it's going on the set.
> 
> Hey, I came across a steiner tractor a couple towns over the other day. It has a blown motor, but this guy's selling for next to nothing. He's retiring from his lawn service. If you want a little humor I could pose as the treetarded competition and you could load me and the steiner up in the back of your truck as I mumble some incoherence about my "Amy's List" status and you could tell the folks at home how you deal with con artists in your neck of the woods. Just an idea...


 
Ohhhhh can I be da con artist Mayamm this tree has carpenter aints and they are after my wood lol:hmm3grin2orange: Maybe they could figure out how to get the three machiteers off my video cam and on air hell its a show in itself complete with me narrating play by play as the three illegals steal my work


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Ohhhhh can I be da con artist Mayamm this tree has carpenter aints lol:hmm3grin2orange: Maybe they could figure out how to get the three machiteers off my video cam and on air hell its a show in itself complete with me narrating play by play as the three illegals steal my work


 
Three machiteers lollololol....is that a new tech term. Can't find it in the arb dictionary..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Oh man, I so want in!! I figure I could play the evil hacker guy... I got a million ideas already!


----------



## tree MDS

I can already imagine the drama spooling up after me and the crew get back from lunch at the bar at 3:00, and reassess the jobsite... six wheeling the bucket over little old lady's gardens... the classic beer cans rolling out of the truck.. just awesome!!! 

JPS and greanbeans staring in dismay..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I can already imagine the drama spooling up after me and the crew get back from lunch at the bar at 3:00, and reassess the jobsite... six wheeling the bucket over little old lady's gardens... the classic beer cans rolling out of the truck.. just awesome!!!
> 
> JPS and greanbeans staring in dismay..


 
I had this one ton chip truck back mid 70's that the bench seat rotted out and I threw it out and put in buckets but never got around to attaching the passenger one which we threw all the empties behind it while cruisin.

When the passenger got out the seat would always slide out the door and with it dozens of beer cans clanked and rolled in the road. Kinda of our calling card lol. 

Then we would back in the truck and open the doors which I had giant speakers on and a graphic equalizer with a booster on the stereo. Fill the whole yard with music. Actually got some compliments on music choices from n'bors lol.

Back to work...rainin again uhg,


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I had this one ton chip truck back mid 70's that the bench seat rotted out and I threw it out and put in buckets but never got around to attaching the passenger one which we threw all the empties behind it while cruisin.
> 
> When the passenger got out the seat would always slide out the door and with it dozens of beer cans clanked and rolled in the road. Kinda of our calling card lol.
> 
> Then we would back in the truck and open the doors which I had giant speakers on and a graphic equalizer with a booster on the stereo. Fill the whole yard with music. Actually got some compliments on music choices from n'bors lol.
> 
> Back to work...rainin again uhg,



Lol. Reminds me of when I was 15 or so and first getting exposed to treework. my brother and his friend both had "tree services". The other guy had the whipper, so we would get together and chip up all these yards of brush my bro had stacked up. Those guys were really playing up the "crazy tree climber" bit. Everything from no shirts and shorts, to coolers of bud on the job... passing joints and beers from truck to truck while going down the highway.


----------



## flushcut

Greanbeans: That is just awesome I wish you the best is there any talk of going multi-season? 
I just had an idea for that stiener with the blown motor that was mentioned above. You guys put in a good week and then on the weekend you take the crew out to the bush and you use it as target practice and then blow it up with some tannerite. I think that would be a good way to show tree guys at play.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Congratulations on your new venture sgeenbeans ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> He should call the show "saw for hire" wait.........was that already done? ... sorry AA, beat ya to it, in third week of production of my show... Anyways THERE IT IS! ... I signed it yesterday, so we are good to talk about it.



That's really great and I mean it. It's shows that there is a great deal of interest in creating "reality" series right now, and the tree guy thing is particularly hot. I'm looking forward to seeing what your series turns out like, be assured I'll be an avid fan of your program!

~ the Aerialist


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> That's really great and I mean it. It's shows that there is a great deal of interest in creating "reality" series right now, and the tree guy thing is particularly hot. I'm looking forward to seeing what your series turns out like, be assured I'll be an avid fan of your program!
> 
> ~ the Analist



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Reg

A busy week on lot-clearance, mainly falling with wedges with a little climbing here and there. Nice work, nobody in your face. Heres a 70ft top coming off View attachment 200373


----------



## Toddppm

Seriously Sgtgreenbeans? That's awesome if true especialy if they're footing the bill unlike the no-sack joke show. They'll do it right and hopefully make tree work look professional...at least some of it.
Don't need to create drama in this type of work, everything about it is drama.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> He should call the show "saw for hire" wait.........was that already done? U guys know the American Picker show right? Mike and Robbie Wolfe are buddies, and sorry AA, beat ya to it, in third week of production of my show, they have been filming me while Mike is taking a break, doing all this work in his neighborhood and taking trees out at Robbie's house next week, Discovery execs are setting up promos, doing them sucks, take after take after take, sorry guys, would have told u sooner, but wanted to wait until it was legal, they are the ones who bought me the new equipment, betcha didn't know that Mike Rowe is a Vice Pres of Discovery! His name was on the check. He has his hands in everything. The first show is a spin off, Mike is building a new shop, that's where it started, I took out several hi risk trees, they filmed the whole thing then approached me. It has been very nerv racking, having a film crew up your butt, but (pun intended) they are pretty cool. They have a camera man who I had to teach how to climb so he can get good shots, he was on Deadliest Catch for a while, dude is crazy. They are not sure what channel it will be on, but think it will be on normal discovery, pilot on after Swamp Loggers next season. They pay is ok but no OCC rate! They also set up jobs for you, customer signed waiver, gets free work, show pays me. We do not have a name for it yet, they do all this market research crap, I get final say, and so far all crap, but producer agrees, so all is cool. Getting new Bucket truck next week, they are painting it just like mine for me, but with new logos. I have asked what the content is to be, they said focus will be one all the running I do to keep things going, all the different people I meet and the money chase (chasing a city right know for 4 g's), they love misery! But mainly the fact that I should be riding a wheel chair, but manage to still do this, they interviewed my Doc at the VA, he will be on the show about it, didn't like that to much as the truth to the severity of my injuries will come out, didn't want the family to know what really happened, but oh well, this will pay for my kids college, so they don't have to do this stuff. Anyways THERE IT IS! We are going to travel to other city's and hook up with some of u guys to show the different styles after the first season, I will be the host, they said the first season is to build the concept. JPS, Jeff and TV have already been contacted, more of you to come, go ahead guys you can tell them. I signed it yesterday, so we are good to talk about it.


 
All I have to say is thank GOD its you and not that ### pirate with the steinbrenner, I mean having him as a example or a mind set would be more devestating than NOSACK , even though that I think Nosack has it more together than alot of other guys ... I am happy for all who partake and see there hard work shown on TV and appreciation by your peers ... Good Luck ... And if you have TV on the show with ya it would be a mistake ... Just saying ... No one wants to see a featherless chicken in shorts and a hardhat ...


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> That's really great and I mean it. It's shows that there is a great deal of interest in creating "reality" series right now, and the tree guy thing is particularly hot. I'm looking forward to seeing what your series turns out like, be assured I'll be an avid fan of your program!
> 
> ~soon to be the arsonist


 
Fixed it again ..querky little thing


----------



## flushcut

Reg said:


> A busy week on lot-clearance, mainly falling with wedges with a little climbing here and there. Nice work, nobody in your face. Heres a 70ft top coming off View attachment 200373


 
Reg that is one badass action shot!


----------



## treevet

maaaan, if I could just sing like Freddy Fender.....man I could be up there with my 880 one handin a crane cut and waving the other around to the music. Think I might take my big boom box up in the tree and tie it in in a big prune where they can't see it and lip sinc to this song.

Ain't askin AA to be on my show....he didn't mention me to be on his. Mebee Jeffie will ask him to be on his show.

waaaasted daaaayyyysss aaaaand waaaasted niiiiiiiiiights.....just practicin a little umpkin2:

[video=youtube_share;-Qu8RPvhP-U]http://youtu.be/-Qu8RPvhP-U[/video]


----------



## dbl612

*steiner*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Sweet man! My wife has wanted to get the kids up there to meet those guys and see the store. Maybe we'll kill a couple of birds with one stone and see how it's going on the set.
> 
> Hey, I came across a steiner tractor a couple towns over the other day. It has a blown motor, but this guy's selling for next to nothing. He's retiring from his lawn service. If you want a little humor I could pose as the treetarded competition and you could load me and the steiner up in the back of your truck as I mumble some incoherence about my "Amy's List" status and you could tell the folks at home how you deal with con artists in your neck of the woods. Just an idea...


 the steiner is reserved for an entire episode of mythbusters, where they try to prove its worthwhile or just a joke. extensive testing of the "slip scoop" will be performed and i think dynamite will be used under the operators seat, while loading two shovelfulls of twigs into a residential recycling bin.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> the steiner is reserved for an entire episode of mythbusters, where they try to prove its worthwhile or just a joke. extensive testing of the "slip scoop" will be performed and i think dynamite will be used under the operators seat, while loading two shovelfulls of twigs into a residential recycling bin.



Hey, that thing may be completely useless for treework and an absolute waste of money, but at least it's getting that self hating old pole smoker the attention he seems to crave! lol.


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> ... And if you have TV on the show with ya it would be a mistake ... Just saying ... No one wants to see a featherless chicken in shorts and a hardhat ...


 
lol.



greanbeans, if you want a professional crew on that show tell mike rowe to call us. is your part of the show going to be like the father/son team on swamp loggers because, not for nothing mind you but, iowa isn't really the hotbed for tree talent and know how. same thing with cincinnati or who ever you thinking of using...

gonna show some stiff pounding the garden out of his bucket truck while here i am ripping down monster pines with a 115ton crane next to a manmade lake in the woods al the while feeding a 1150hp grinder.....

they should do a story on me. why? cause i am so damn good.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hey, that thing may be completely useless for treework and an absolute waste of money, but at least it's getting that self hating old pole smoker the attention he seems to crave! lol.


 
Its actually not completely useless for tree work ... I can totally see crashing a stalk on it so we don't dent the yard ... Or as a flat hood area to rest my cigs on or sharpen a saw ....


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> greanbeans, if you want a professional crew on that show tell mike rowe to call us. is your part of the show going to be like the father/son team on swamp loggers because, not for nothing mind you but, iowa isn't really the hotbed for tree talent and know how. same thing with cincinnati or who ever you thinking of using...
> 
> gonna show some stiff pounding the garden out of his bucket truck while here i am ripping down monster pines with a 115ton crane next to a manmade lake in the woods al the while feeding a 1150hp grinder.....
> 
> they should do a story on me. why? cause i am so damn good.


 Please get over yourself , really no ones cares about Marquis , there so last year .... Anyway don't you have some stalls to clean or some wash that needs to be washed down by the crick ... I mean isn't that what you cottage dwelling farm hands do , maybe a game of horseshoes out behind the barn would be fun ... just Kidding...... that is smart though to move into a small house with someone you kinda know then she can never get away from your stank ###... I see that college Ed is rearing its ugly head again


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm sorry Justin I just can't help myself after that gay ### letter that you wrote I couldn't resist I didn't wanna break up the gay ### love fest you and TV were having so I gave it Due Time and then I HAD to say something , I mean I actually puked a bit in my mouth , just a bit ...... Just Saying


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Please get over yourself , really no ones cares about Marquis , there so last year .... Anyway don't you have some stalls to clean or some wash that needs to be washed down by the crick ... I mean isn't that what you cottage dwelling farm hands do , maybe a game of horseshoes out behind the barn would be fun ... just Kidding...... that is smart though to move into a small house with someone you kinda know then she can never get away from your stank ###... I see that college Ed is rearing its ugly head again


 
Nothing wrong with fast-tracking a project! Life is too short to waste time. The broad is either gonna be able to deal, or not! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Nothing wrong with fast-tracking a project! Life is too short to waste time. The broad is either gonna be able to deal, or not! lol.


 
Like fast tracking liver failure ... I get ya loud and clear there sizzle chest ...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> All I have to say is thank GOD its you and not that ### pirate with the steinbrenner, I mean having him as a example or a mind set would be more devestating than NOSACK , even though that I think Nosack has it more together than alot of other guys ... I am happy for all who partake and see there hard work shown on TV and appreciation by your peers ... Good Luck ... And if you have TV on the show with ya it would be a mistake ... Just saying ... No one wants to see a featherless chicken in shorts and a hardhat ...


 
You got me pictured all wrong blubber gut. I'd love to come down to that Jersey armpit you live in and knock the snot outta ya fat ass but instead you can't be on my part of the show while everyone else can. They don't have a lens wide enough for jumbo fattys like you anyways. Make sure you keep pukin in ya mouth cause you can't stand to lose any of that greasy pig fat sloshin round in that flab bucket o' yours lol.

btw....hava nice day


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You got me pictured all wrong blubber gut. I'd love to come down to that Jersey armpit you live in and knock the snot outta ya fat ass but instead you can't be on my part of the show while everyone else can. They don't have a lens wide enough for jumbo fattys like you anyways. Make sure you keep pukin in ya mouth cause you can't stand to lose any of that greasy pig fat sloshin round in that flab bucket o' yours lol.
> 
> btw....hava nice day


 
THATS FUNNY YOU OL' SENILE bag of bones .... Be careful you don't fall and break a hip pops ...I respect my elders so I wouldn't beat the prune juice outta your swollen prostate ### anyway .. So again you get the OL #### pass lol ..


----------



## dbl612

*characters*



treevet said:


> You got me pictured all wrong blubber gut. I'd love to come down to that Jersey armpit you live in and knock the snot outta ya fat ass but instead you can't be on my part of the show while everyone else can. They don't have a lens wide enough for jumbo fattys like you anyways. Make sure you keep pukin in ya mouth cause you can't stand to lose any of that greasy pig fat sloshin round in that flab bucket o' yours lol.
> 
> btw....hava nice day


 
control yourself guys, the casting couch is really rockin. save the drama for the series. syndication is just around the corner! LOL !


----------



## flushcut

I did no work to day because it has been raining and we got a quarter inch of hail this mourning and now I am making a big pot of chili.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> THATS FUNNY YOU OL' SENILE bag of bones .... Be careful you don't fall and break a hip pops ...I respect my elders so I wouldn't beat the prune juice outta your swollen prostate ### anyway .. So again you get the OL #### pass lol ..



I'll give YOU a pass although I have knocked the snott outta a truck load o' fatties just like you and it would give me great pleasure to hear your teeth cracking and see the surprise in yo face as I plunged my right thumb deep inside your eye socket and try to get yo eyeball to roll across the parking which has been one of my fave techs, but...I'll give you a pass cause a swollen blubber laden dummy like yoself might just die on me and that would take all the fun outta it and they might put me in the slammer.


----------



## treevet

Aerial_Arborist said:


> That's really great and I mean it. It's shows that there is a great deal of interest in creating "reality" series right now, and the tree guy thing is particularly hot. I'm looking forward to seeing what your series turns out like, be assured I'll be an avid fan of your program!
> 
> ~ the Aerialist


 
what goes around.....


----------



## Nailsbeats

I finnished hauling the firewood logs that I had stacked up at a property a while back. Took my wife and kids and just had a great morning driving and in the woods checking out all the fall colors. Got the logs all cut into firewood, hauled home and started splitting them.

Got to go to my brother's now for a Philly Cheese Steak night and some Leinie's and Old Mill's of course, he's trying to compete with my famous chesse steaks, lol. He recently cut his finger pretty good putting blades in the chuck n' duck so I should check up on him anyway.

Blakes, I'm taking the stump grinder to do a couple small ones he has so I will have the wife get a picture.

Gave a lady a bid for $2,000 today to take down and clean up a large Soft Maple. I'm planning on bringing in a crane and a semi to haul the wood if she goes for it.


----------



## Toddppm

:msp_glare: Free bucket truck did sound a little too good.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> :msp_glare: Free bucket truck did sound a little too good.



Lol. Yeah, the "they buy the work and pay me to do it so they can film it part", was kinda funny too.. lol. 

"I'll take the 75' High Ranger Mike"... my color!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lxt

Is AA & his lawn mower gonna be on the show??? 


LXT.........


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I'll give YOU a pass although I have knocked the snott outta a truck load o' fatties just like you and it would give me great pleasure to hear your teeth cracking and see the surprise in yo face as I plunged my right thumb deep inside your eye socket and try to get yo eyeball to roll across the parking which has been one of my fave techs, but...I'll give you a pass cause a swollen blubber laden dummy like yoself might just die on me and that would take all the fun outta it and they might put me in the slammer.


 
Stop stealing my material SIR SAGGY NUTZ I have had enough of you and Justin , you steal my material and pass it off as your own ... seriously wow us with one of your own original thoughts , please you don't have much time left ol' man ...


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> control yourself guys, the casting couch is really rockin. save the drama for the series. syndication is just around the corner! LOL !


 
I wouldn't be on some piece of #### show about RES. tree service , because believe me the only people who care about trees are all here and have done it , I DON'T NEED TO WATCH IT ON THE BOOB TUBE I live that #### everyday .... I doubt that the audience would ever really take to it anyway and this industry has shown that they have a huge limb jammed right up there ### when they threw the last hissy fit having Nosack pulled ... Embarrassing ... Just saying


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Stop stealing my material...


 
wtf you talkin bout willis

and quit pm'ing me picts to show off your climbing technique. I am not even remotely impressed.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Stop stealing my material SIR SAGGY NUTZ I have had enough of you and Justin , you steal my material and pass it off as your own ... seriously wow us with one of your own original thoughts , please you don't have much time left ol' man ...


 
Well they's two way's to look at that, one is; he is old and therefore a bit rusty. Or two he is old has nothing to lose by knocking life outta someone. Around here there are two seriously dangerous old men. One is a master of Akita and trained in the orient and will likely whip anyone's ass on here. I met him at his gun store the other yanked three 20 year old punks out of their car and dusted their britches. One rule, never under estimate an opponent and you thought I was going to say it was me huh?


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Stop stealing my material SIR SAGGY NUTZ I have had enough of you and Justin , you steal my material and pass it off as your own ... seriously wow us with one of your own original thoughts , please you don't have much time left ol' man ...


 
get out of here, muttly. the 2 weeks i was banned and all i did was read my material being used multiple people. name one dump on of yours that i have used. the only reason wilford is calling you fat is because i painted that picture of you.... did you not tell mr brimley that you lost all that weight?! you get any skinnier you gonna slip through your ass and hang yourself so its time for some situps and pushups to tighten up all that skin hang. your neck skin must flap all around when you talk now doesn't it? you don't lather up your skin rolls lean forward get'n some nice skinhang and ferociously beat your self off now do ya?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> get out of here, muttly. the 2 weeks i was banned and all i did was read my material being used multiple people. name one dump on of yours that i have used. the only reason wilford is calling you fat is because i painted that picture of you.... did you not tell mr brimley that you lost all that weight?! you get any skinnier you gonna slip through your ass and hang yourself so its time for some situps and pushups to tighten up all that skin hang. your neck skin must flap all around when you talk now doesn't it? you don't lather up your skin rolls lean forward get'n some nice skinhang and ferociously beat your self off now do ya?


 
If you got the name Wilford for me by hearing your mother yelling it while she was getting banged and keeping you awake from the headboard slammin into the wall....it wasn't me....

that time


----------



## ozzy42

sgreanbeans said:


> He should call the show "saw for hire" wait.........was that already done? U guys know the American Picker show right? Mike and Robbie Wolfe are buddies, and sorry AA, beat ya to it, in third week of production of my show, they have been filming me while Mike is taking a break, doing all this work in his neighborhood and taking trees out at Robbie's house next week, Discovery execs are setting up promos, doing them sucks, take after take after take, sorry guys, would have told u sooner, but wanted to wait until it was legal, they are the ones who bought me the new equipment, betcha didn't know that Mike Rowe is a Vice Pres of Discovery! His name was on the check. He has his hands in everything. The first show is a spin off, Mike is building a new shop, that's where it started, I took out several hi risk trees, they filmed the whole thing then approached me. It has been very nerv racking, having a film crew up your butt, but (pun intended) they are pretty cool. They have a camera man who I had to teach how to climb so he can get good shots, he was on Deadliest Catch for a while, dude is crazy. They are not sure what channel it will be on, but think it will be on normal discovery, pilot on after Swamp Loggers next season. They pay is ok but no OCC rate! They also set up jobs for you, customer signed waiver, gets free work, show pays me. We do not have a name for it yet, they do all this market research crap, I get final say, and so far all crap, but producer agrees, so all is cool. Getting new Bucket truck next week, they are painting it just like mine for me, but with new logos. I have asked what the content is to be, they said focus will be one all the running I do to keep things going, all the different people I meet and the money chase (chasing a city right know for 4 g's), they love misery! But mainly the fact that I should be riding a wheel chair, but manage to still do this, they interviewed my Doc at the VA, he will be on the show about it, didn't like that to much as the truth to the severity of my injuries will come out, didn't want the family to know what really happened, but oh well, this will pay for my kids college, so they don't have to do this stuff. Anyways THERE IT IS! We are going to travel to other city's and hook up with some of u guys to show the different styles after the first season, I will be the host, they said the first season is to build the concept. JPS, Jeff and TV have already been contacted, more of you to come, go ahead guys you can tell them. I signed it yesterday, so we are good to talk about it.


 
That is some awesome chit man.Congrats


----------



## stihl.logger

boy, this is getting interesting.... think i'll go get some popcorn and my hip boots!:jester:


----------



## oldirty

mother jokes, eh? weak.

impossible at your age unless ya eat a fist full of that there viagra.

a man at your age should never trust a fart or waste hard on. pill made or not.

you seem to be getting a tad grumpy hear lately, has it been the heat been getting to you again? i saw some of that hackery you posted on that other thread you put up with your crane. smooth is not the first adjective i would use. lol


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> mother jokes, eh? weak.
> 
> impossible at your age unless ya eat a fist full of that there viagra.
> 
> a man at your age should never trust a fart or waste hard on. pill made or not.
> 
> you seem to be getting a tad grumpy hear lately, has it been the heat been getting to you again? i saw some of that hackery you posted on that other thread you put up with your crane. smooth is not the first adjective i would use. lol


 
excellent comeback justie


----------



## treeman82

Looked at a couple of jobs today. One right in my regular service area... bid around 4K which was right in the ballpark of what a buddy of mine told the people a few months ago. Turns out they got another quote of $800... but allegedly tossed it out due to their suspecting "something isn't right" The other was a hike, though I've worked down there before... referral from a neighbor. Job would be less than a half a day if it were close by... told the guy I had to charge him a jacked up full day rate.


----------



## Sagetown

Didn't do any management work on the woodlot, but it's coming along. Looked it over, and the swath I cut, you can already see through the trees from the top of the hill to the bottom. Something I've been wanting to do for awhile now. This area covers at least 19 acres, and it gets worse.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Great, got the crew here filming me on here right now, had to wake up at 3 to let them in, do u know how much coffee they can drink! Today is the crew letting off steam part. Going to take my old mower, the beaniger 2000, up in the air and drop it, light it on fire and pray to the tree gods to never allow a mower on a tree job again, dont know where it came from, just a inspiration I guess. Next week we are taking out a 300' redbud, man its big! Going to have a few of you down for it, Blakes ur coming too, right! Production get a hold of you to get the airlines squared away?, they were going to use the private jet they have leased for the show. But it didn't pass the inspection. We have borrowed a jet pack for the removal, need to find someone who has experience in top secret agent stuff, cant find any, bummer. OD, yur right, we are not the Hot bed, I did sleep in a holiday inn express last night. We were going to contact u guys too, no worries! Going to have Paul Sr build me a bike for the show, then donate it to the demolition derby, and the drop logs on it..............................wow, I just was really inspired, just now, gunna start a youtube channel of just dropping logs on stuff, should be a good way to promote the show, any ideas on what to hit!
Well gotta go Mike Rowe is pretty demanding, he is also filming a Dirty Jobs show on Bull Shat, lots of it around here, in Iowa, we are the hot bed for that!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut

Sagetown said:


> Didn't do any management work on the woodlot, but it's coming along. Looked it over, and the swath I cut, you can already see through the trees from the top of the hill to the bottom. Something I've been wanting to do for awhile now. This area covers at least 19 acres, and it gets worse.


 
Looks good, do you do any kind of herbicide treatment to prevent regrowth?


----------



## TreeAce

Dropping logs on things is an outstanding idea!


----------



## Sagetown

flushcut said:


> Looks good, do you do any kind of herbicide treatment to prevent regrowth?


 
Yes, but 50% is stubborn . I'll keep at it though.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreeAce said:


> Dropping logs on things is an outstanding idea!


 
I think we need to have episode of big shot wars,Then we can have the skidder and steiner duel


----------



## ropensaddle

Sagetown said:


> Yes, but 50% is stubborn . I'll keep at it though.


 
Remedy expensive but no saw needed basal treatment calm day Mixed with diesel!


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> I think we need to have episode of big shot wars,Then we can have the skidder and steiner duel


 
Oh for sure, can I bring my shiny new grapple! Chomp Chomp! Id pick that thing up and shake it like a rag doll!

Anybody shoot a golf ball with their big shot? OOOOOOOH MAN! Long range artillery right dare!


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Anybody shoot a golf ball with their big shot? OOOOOOOH MAN! Long range artillery right dare!


 
Who hasn't?


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakes, here's the pictures I got for ya. My brother said he had some stumps, 2 could've been ground with the mower and 1 was only about 6-7" across, not much but enough for a pic of the machine.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Blakes, here's the pictures I got for ya. My brother said he had some stumps, 2 could've been ground with the mower and 1 was only about 6-7" across, not much but enough for a pic of the machine.


 
One rayco grinder 1500.00
One soda pop 1.60
Ear protection 20.00 




























Picture of nails in combat boots and shorts priceless:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Anybody shoot a golf ball with their big shot? OOOOOOOH MAN! Long range artillery right dare!


 
Lol especially drilled out and filled with nitro


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Lol especially drilled out and filled with nitro


 

U have dun dis? jyes? pleazze, du tel! I love pyro's!


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> get out of here, muttly. the 2 weeks i was banned and all i did was read my material being used multiple people. name one dump on of yours that i have used. the only reason wilford is calling you fat is because i painted that picture of you.... did you not tell mr brimley that you lost all that weight?! you get any skinnier you gonna slip through your ass and hang yourself so its time for some situps and pushups to tighten up all that skin hang. your neck skin must flap all around when you talk now doesn't it? you don't lather up your skin rolls lean forward get'n some nice skinhang and ferociously beat your self off now do ya?


 
sometimes SSSSSSHHHHHHHHH ....


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> If you got the name Wilford for me by hearing your mother yelling it while she was getting banged and keeping you awake from the headboard slammin into the wall....it wasn't me....
> 
> that time


 Heh saggy nutz , don't get carried away with the mom jokes a man of your age should have much more than that , but maybe you don't seems its not just your liver spots that aren't going away your piss poor attitude is here to stay


----------



## NCTREE

sgreanbeans said:


> Oh for sure, can I bring my shiny new grapple! Chomp Chomp! Id pick that thing up and shake it like a rag doll!
> 
> Anybody shoot a golf ball with their big shot? OOOOOOOH MAN! Long range artillery right dare!


 
The AS should host the first annual golf classic no golf clubs allowed, big shots for long range and axes for putting


----------



## the Aerialist

*I've already puled a skid steer with my Steiner ...*



ropensaddle said:


> I think we need to have episode of big shot wars,Then we can have the skidder and steiner duel


 
How about an artillery dual between me and the beaner? Him with his Big Shot and me with my Rope Gun? He can use golf balls I have my own secret weapon ~ The Treepedo! 100 paces, turn, and FIRE!






I must have sold 100 of them at the last TCA show in Pittsburgh.

[video=youtube;pa6F1q8cD0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6F1q8cD0M[/video]


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Heh saggy nutz , don't get carried away with the mom jokes a man of your age should have much more than that , but maybe you don't seems its not just your liver spots that aren't going away your piss poor attitude is here to stay


 
you seem a little pre occupied with my nuts eddie schmuck. Are you gay along with dumb, stupid ugly (and fat)?

btw....have a nice day


----------



## treeman75

Nailsbeats said:


> Blakes, here's the pictures I got for ya. My brother said he had some stumps, 2 could've been ground with the mower and 1 was only about 6-7" across, not much but enough for a pic of the machine.


 
Is that a can of bud?


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> One rayco grinder 1500.00
> One soda pop 1.60
> Ear protection 20.00
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of nails in combat boots and shorts priceless:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Lol, Rope. Not a Rayco or a pop though, haha.......


----------



## Nailsbeats

treeman75 said:


> Is that a can of bud?


 
Nope, Leinenkugels. Don't sweat it though, charity job for my bro.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> you seem a little pre occupied with my nuts eddie schmuck. Are you gay along with dumb, stupid ugly (and fat)?
> 
> btw....have a nice day


 
I am over you right now , I just watched AA's latest video post , and all I can say is OMG he opens with a pic. of his van and a title PA's premier tree service , if I was from that state I would be irate , and then he's shooting trees with his dog trainer .... I mean just the slur in his voice makes me giggle , I can't even WTF is happening to this forum ... PROS if he is an example of a pro than were all ####ed lets just hope he never expands ..


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial_Arborist said:


> How about an artillery dual between me and the beaner? Him with his Big Shot and me with my Rope Gun? He can use golf balls I have my own secret weapon ~ The Treepedo! 100 paces, turn, and FIRE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have sold 100 of them at the last TCA show in Pittsburgh.
> 
> [video=youtube;pa6F1q8cD0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6F1q8cD0M[/video]


 
Eh so you designed the treepedo? I tell ya what you use dat and I get to use dis

Nuclear Cannon - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> U have dun dis? jyes? pleazze, du tel! I love pyro's!


 
Lol naw I would never use nitro too unstable lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I washed my bucket truck. What a pain. Took me like 3 hrs.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I am over you right now , I just watched AA's latest video post , and all I can say is OMG he opens with a pic. of his van and a title PA's premier tree service , if I was from that state I would be irate , and then he's shooting trees with his dog trainer .... I mean just the slur in his voice makes me giggle , I can't even WTF is happening to this forum ... PROS if he is an example of a pro than were all ####ed lets just hope he never expands ..


 
Help me out here, I must be missing something but....I don't see where you and your tree service knows or has anything more than him and his tree service.

Just sayin....

Don't see it 

You ain't got s hit.

You don't know s hit. opcorn:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice little machine, Nails. Looks very similar to mine.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Shop day today, film crew is buying us ribs from local dude that I sell cherry too, should be good lunch today. They want me to get a bigger shop. I said buy me one! They are!! 60x120 Morton. Man discovery spares no expense. It is easy to see how these other guys explode once they got a show, they just PUMP money into it. I think part of the attraction is watching the growth and how the person handles it. I watched the first edited version of the pilot, I sound weird and look funny, producer says everyone says that, that I will get used to it, i dunno! Still haven't picked a name for the show, they keep coming up with lame ones. I keep banging around, what about "TREE BUBBAS" "The Tree Surgeon" or "Jack of nothing" or "The Joke" They bought me a John Deere 210 tractor with a 25ft bat wing mower to do clean up in back yards. They want to do a work up of all the things I have accomplished, like when I helped #### Marcinko form Seal Team 6, or the time I grounded all the planes at the air show and told all the pilots how to put on a good show, then I had to show them. I was a pilot for the Marines delta force pj's, puyaak!(marine motto saying)did all that in the 60's. God I hated those blue barrets! They told me that I should put my beaniger 2000 mower into production. Said it will turn the tree industry up side down. Anyways, gotta go, busy day today, after maintenance and lunch, gotta run around and pay my reviewers. Traded my F-250 in for a mini van, seemed more practical for tree work. Mike Rowe keeps hitting on my wife, jerk.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice little machine, Nails. Looks very similar to mine.


 
I am shopping for a stumper, keep finding them, then I go look at them and they have been beat up real bad, last on had 4 broken teeth, one of the breaks actually pulled a chunk outa the wheel! WHAT THE HELL DID THEY HIT! Need to get one real bad, rental shops rent to anyone and you are likely to get it after a home owner had it. Rented one last week, a Vermeer 252, had 3 10" crab apple stumps, it had a hard time with them! LAME!


----------



## the Aerialist

sgreanbeans said:


> ... It is easy to see how these other guys explode once they got a show, they just PUMP money into it. I think part of the attraction is watching the growth and how the person handles it. I watched the first edited version of the pilot, I sound weird and look funny... They want to do a work up of all the things I have accomplished... Traded my F-250 in for a mini van, seemed more practical for tree work...



Carefull there beaner, just look at the new shop the old man put up on American Chopper. Now it's in receivership and the bank is taking it back. It's not all about growth and success, they want some failure in there too. Could they be setting you up for a fall?

Product placement is a big thing on these shows. Steiner is going to be throwing a big chunk of money into my show as a featured product, I may have to switch from Stihl equipment to Huskies if they offer more product placement money. Hell we might even be using Poulans or Wildthings if they pony up.

They just got the Bio I sent them and they are considering a full length movie after reading it. This could cause trouble for your covert friends if they take the script to far there. Of course they were all children when I was in play but I've seen and done things that could cause embarrassment if seen on the big screen.

I'm wondering who they will put in the starring role. They'll want somebody with box office draw Matt Damon or Mark Wahlberg come to mind, but I looked more like Leo DiCaprio back in those days.

And don't worry about sounding weird and looking funny, you really do, and that's what they are looking for.


----------



## treemandan

Oh we are all movie stars now?:rolleyes2:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Hardly Stars, just a marketable commodity ...*



treemandan said:


> Oh we are all movie stars now?:rolleyes2:



Hey the Dan, I know you don't like me much but you have a style that might work on a whacked out series and you could collect residuals until you're my age. The beaner's got a jump on me with this so maybe you should ask him for a screen test. If Mike Rowe likes you as much as he likes the wife you could get a shot at the casting couch. Go for it dude!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Freakin Rain, did a few bids, cleaned the saws, made some calls, went to Vermeer, bought a new saddle, heavy rigging beaner, red loopys, new ultra thick double belt pads for me gaffs, a new bar and some of that tecnu stuff for ivy. Just woke up from a nap. Now I'm on here at 12:41, freakin rain!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Oh we are all movie stars now?:rolleyes2:


 
Tried sending ya a PM, ur too full!


----------



## NCTREE

Took two leaders and some dead off a pin oak today. This is the biggest pin oak i've been in, it measures 7ft across. Called it an early day after that, sicker than a dog for the past 2 days.


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Shop day today, film crew is buying us ribs from local dude that I sell cherry too, should be good lunch today. They want me to get a bigger shop. I said buy me one! .


 
You don't have anything left to prove, you are the master  First thing in the morning too!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm having lunch in a bar waiting for the rain ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> Freakin Rain, did a few bids, cleaned the saws, made some calls, went to Vermeer, bought a new saddle, heavy rigging beaner, red loopys, new ultra thick double belt pads for me gaffs, a new bar and some of that tecnu stuff for ivy. Just woke up from a nap. Now I'm on here at 12:41, freakin rain!


 
I set aside a big job (for me anyways) because of forecast rain today ~ and now I'm drinking in a bar with another (competing) tree crew. We're having a blast. They're watching my videos on mi iPad as I type this on my MacBook Air.

They just bought me another round. I told them they were going to have to take the husky plate off their dump truck before I let them leave.


----------



## Tree Pig

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Carefull there beaner, just look at the new shop the old man put up on American Chopper. Now it's in receivership and the bank is taking it back. It's not all about growth and success, they want some failure in there too. Could they be setting you up for a fall?
> 
> Product placement is a big thing on these shows. Steiner is going to be throwing a big chunk of money into my show as a featured product, I may have to switch from Stihl equipment to Huskies if they offer more product placement money. Hell we might even be using Poulans or Wildthings if they pony up.
> 
> They just got the Bio I sent them and they are considering a full length movie after reading it. This could cause trouble for your covert friends if they take the script to far there. Of course they were all children when I was in play but I've seen and done things that could cause embarrassment if seen on the big screen.
> 
> I'm wondering who they will put in the starring role. They'll want somebody with box office draw Matt Damon or Mark Wahlberg come to mind, but I looked more like Leo DiCaprio back in those days.
> 
> And don't worry about sounding weird and looking funny, you really do, and that's what they are looking for.


 
dude you got to stop with all this BS its getting too deep... There is nothing you did 900 years ago in your alleged covert world that is still being done in any way shape and form today. 

Staring role for you will be played by Paul Reubens


----------



## TreeAce

somebody shoot me


----------



## Tree Pig

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Hey the Dan, I know you don't like me much but you have a style that might work on a whacked out series and you could collect residuals until you're my age. The beaner's got a jump on me with this so maybe you should ask him for a screen test. If Mike Rowe likes you as much as he likes the wife you could get a shot at the casting couch. Go for it dude!


 
Are you actually saying Mike Rowe gave your wife a shot on the casting couch?


----------



## tree md

Rain day here as well. Me and my Groundy went and bid one and got it. My groundy's mom passed away over the weekend so he has been hanging pretty close with me. He want's me to go to the funeral with him this week in TN. I imagine I will.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Rain here too. 

Did some landscaping around the house, built a sidewalk and am setting up for a retaining wall. Put down and seeded some black dirt next to walk to level things up. 

Sealed the deal on a bid I had out and talked to the insurance man, typical rain day stuff.


----------



## the Aerialist

*That would work for me, if it works for the wife ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Are you actually saying Mike Rowe gave your wife a shot on the casting couch?


 

Actually I was talking about someone else's wife, but I'd probably be willing to let Mike take a shot in the dark at my wife for the contract. Debi can handle herself pretty well and I don't worry about how that would turn out.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Toddppm said:


> You don't have anything left to prove, you are the master  First thing in the morning too!


 
Thank you , Thank you!


----------



## sgreanbeans

James the narcoleptic tree cutter - YouTube


Seemed appropriateuttahere2::yoyo::hmm3grin2orange:otstir:!


----------



## tree MDS

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Actually I was talking about someone else's wife, but I'd probably be willing to let Mike take a shot in the dark at my wife for the contract. Debi can handle herself pretty well and I don't worry about how that would turn out.


 
Jeezus, how much meth you been smoking old man?? 

Debi is gonna need lovstrom to bail her out on this one! lol..

Edit: hahahhhah.. Told you it was Creepy Jeffers!! Ha!


----------



## stihl.logger

did some charity firewood cutting for a buddy today and i'll be daggumed if i didn't slam into three nails and a bullet on the god forsaken maple... 2 new chains down the drain and not a dime to show for it... if it wasnt for bad luck i wouldnt have any


----------



## the Aerialist

*Hey ~ I just hired a black climber today ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> James the narcoleptic tree cutter - YouTube
> Seemed appropriate...



Yes that guy is hilarious. And I just hired a black (_not that that matters to me_) guy, Mike from now on, climber with four years of experience. He apprenticed under a well known championship climber and should bring so good skills to my crew. He has a newer dump truck than mine and has some professionally tweaked Huskys to bring to the party.

I'm really stoked about bringing him on. We met today in a random upscale bar/restaurant where I stopped for lunch. Mike and his crew had a Pine removal and got done in time to be in the bar at 3:00, which is when I came in. 

I'm bringing him in on the job that I had for today but rescheduled for Wednesday because of the forecast storms this afternoon (_which never happened_). When I walked in the bar I was pissed off because the weather call was bad and I thought I had wasted a day of good enough weather. When I left I was ecstatic about finding what appears to be a great guy to progress my business forward. Today's clouds had a silver lining.


----------



## flushcut

Aerial_Arborist said:


> When I left I was ecstatic about finding what appears to be a great guy to progress my business forward. Today's clouds had a silver lining.


 
Well wait until he proves himself before you get all giddy. Talk is cheap.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I did 2 dead elms today. A new crane company and new operator to me but everything went well.


----------



## Mike Cantolina




----------



## the Aerialist

*Six Amaretto's on the rocks would make anyone giddy ...*



flushcut said:


> Well wait until he proves himself before you get all giddy. Talk is cheap.



I'm aware of that, especially in a bar. I'm a good judge of people though, and I have high hopes for Mike. But you are right about proving himself when it comes to climbing. That comes on Wednesday. I'm giving him a very tall Oak (_the first limb is at about 60'_) that needs a widowmaker taken out and general deadwooding. The only challenge is getting there.

I brought a guy in for a tryout with three years claimed experience and he failed miserably. He declined a ladder and tried to free climb up to a limb about 35' up. It took him about half an hour and when he got there he hung over the limb and puked his guts out. To make matters worse he climbed the wrong tree, one we weren't even trimming and deadwooding.

Once he regained his composure I let him deadwood it and just threw it in for the customer, who was also working with us that day with his tractor to drag brush. He finished out the day on the ground and worked pretty hard but I never invited him back.

If Mike falls asleep up there like James he won't be back either.


----------



## Tree Pig

Aerial_Arborist said:


> I'm aware of that, especially in a bar. I'm a good judge of people though, and I have high hopes for Mike. But you are right about proving himself when it comes to climbing. That comes on Wednesday. I'm giving him a very tall Oak (_the first limb is at about 60'_) that needs a widowmaker taken out and general deadwooding. The only challenge is getting there.
> 
> I brought a guy in for a tryout with three years claimed experience and he failed miserably. He declined a ladder and tried to free climb up to a limb about 35' up. It took him about half an hour and when he got there he hung over the limb and puked his guts out. To make matters worse he climbed the wrong tree, one we weren't even trimming and deadwooding.
> 
> Once he regained his composure I let him deadwood it and just threw it in for the customer, who was also working with us that day with his tractor to drag brush. He finished out the day on the ground and worked pretty hard but I never invited him back.
> 
> If Mike falls asleep up there like James he won't be back either.


 
why not just give him the gaffs you wear when your pruning and it will be a cake walk


----------



## no tree to big

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> why not just give him the gaffs you wear when your pruning and it will be a cake walk


 
the whole spike pruning thing is a big hoax I tell ya, I spike trimmed all the trees in my back yard 3 times and nothing ever happened to them... but then again I'm trying to kill the bastards 90-100' silver poplars they are not like any silver poplar i've seen anywhere else they look like they have a big ass fro top to bottom so every year or two I give them a shave :biggrin: I think this year is the year they come down they are starting to loose to many branches in storms and the bases are declining oozing crap from leads taken off decades ago


----------



## Nailsbeats

Sweet pictures Mike! Have to ask the obvious, how many ton crane? 

Hey, I love that skidsteer too, just a little older than mine.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Thanks Nails, it's a 40 Ton.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm confiscating Mike's gaffs ...*



> Originally Posted by Stihl-O-Matic
> why not just give him the gaffs you wear when your [sic] pruning and it will be a cake walk



No climber on my jobs under sixty will be allowed to use them, not even on takedowns.



no tree to big said:


> the whole spike pruning thing is a big hoax I tell ya, I spike trimmed all the trees in my back yard 3 times and nothing ever happened to them... but then again I'm trying to kill the bastards 90-100' silver poplars they are not like any silver poplar i've seen anywhere else they look like they have a big ass fro top to bottom so every year or two I give them a shave :biggrin: I think this year is the year they come down they are starting to loose to many branches in storms and the bases are declining oozing crap from leads taken off decades ago



When I wear gaffs on a tree that's not coming down (_which is rare ~ 1 in 10 I'd say_) I am very light-footed and don't even touch the Cambium layer.


----------



## sgreanbeans

wow


----------



## Zale

Aerial_Arborist said:


> Yes that guy is hilarious. And I just hired a black (_not that that matters to me_) guy, Mike from now on, climber with four years of experience.
> 
> If it doesn't matter to you, then why did you mention it? Why don't you just say I hired another barfly climber who has nothing better to do than be at a bar on a Monday in the middle of the day?


----------



## treemandan

no tree to big said:


> the whole spike pruning thing is a big hoax I tell ya, I spike trimmed all the trees in my back yard 3 times and nothing ever happened to them... but then again I'm trying to kill the bastards 90-100' silver poplars they are not like any silver poplar i've seen anywhere else they look like they have a big ass fro top to bottom so every year or two I give them a shave :biggrin: I think this year is the year they come down they are starting to loose to many branches in storms and the bases are declining oozing crap from leads taken off decades ago


 
I see it more like the hoax is AA cept I seent firsthand of him on that mower and how he always seems to be standin in the way of hisself in his videos... unless that was photoshop? I couldn't tell, I don't know what a pixel is.

And it sounds like you have a mess to remove in yer own backyard. the thing is really that any safe productive conscientious climber knows that a set of spikes will only slow him down while trimming.

Plus ya know ya need some ethics in this bull#### to make it sound good " THOW SHALT NOT SPIKE LIVE TREES!!"


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Help me out here, I must be missing something but....I don't see where you and your tree service knows or has anything more than him and his tree service.
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> Don't see it
> 
> You ain't got s hit.
> 
> You don't know s hit. opcorn:


 
Now Dave go takes your meds , because I am not gonna have a ####ing contest about what I got , when really only one thing matters , I got enough ### to bend you half and stick you into the glove box of your new crane , and really anything I got after that is just extra ... So please ...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just checked radar, FML! Looks like another rain day This I why I need to build a big shop, have many projects that are "almost" done, cant do chit in the rain, when its not raining, well wez aint working on them then! Nice big 60X120 Morton Building is the wish, nice big wood boiler on the outside!


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Sweet pictures Mike! Have to ask the obvious, how many ton crane?
> 
> Hey, I love that skidsteer too, just a little older than mine.


 
That stumper will work ya but its a decent lil jobby when they are running good and have sharp teeth.

If I saw something like that for sale around here I would grab it.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Just checked radar, FML! Looks like another rain day This I why I need to build a big shop, have many projects that are "almost" done, cant do chit in the rain, when its not raining, well wez aint working on them then! Nice big 60X120 Morton Building is the wish, nice big wood boiler on the outside!


 
Thats a common dream my friend ....


----------



## treeclimber101

Aerial_Arborist said:


> No climber on my jobs under sixty will be allowed to use them, not even on takedowns.
> 
> 
> 
> When I wear gaffs on a tree that's not coming down (_which is rare ~ 1 in 10 I'd say_) I am very light-footed and don't even touch the Cambium layer.


 
Actually I think thats amazing that you can wear a spike and not do any damage .... I mean really cool , could you take a video of that since you have videos of just about everything else you do during the day .... Show me how to spike a tree without making a mark ..


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I think thats amazing that you can wear a spike and not do any damage .... I mean really cool , could you take a video of that since you have videos of just about everything else you do during the day .... Show me how to spike a tree without making a mark ..


 
I too, must see this technique.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I think thats amazing that you can wear a spike and not do any damage .... I mean really cool , could you take a video of that since you have videos of just about everything else you do during the day .... Show me how to spike a tree without making a mark ..


 


sgreanbeans said:


> I too, must see this technique.


 
Actually as part of his agent 99 training they sent him to Japan, he is a trained ninja. He can also run across snow without leaving a footprint.


----------



## Sagetown

sgreanbeans said:


> Just checked radar, FML! Looks like another rain day This I why I need to build a big shop, have many projects that are "almost" done, cant do chit in the rain, when its not raining, well wez aint working on them then! Nice big 60X120 Morton Building is the wish, nice big wood boiler on the outside!


 
Ah! sgreanbeans; All you'll do is fill it up with junk, and you'll be back out in the rain working on another project. Don't ask how I know.:bang:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Watch this and learn children ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I think thats amazing that you can wear a spike and not do any damage .... I mean really cool , could you take a video of that since you have videos of just about everything else you do during the day .... Show me how to spike a tree without making a mark ..




That's easy fool. Just watch the video that has stirred up all the controversy. Number one, the tree was scheduled for removal that day and I was already geared up to do it when I talked the owner into just trimming it. I knocked $1000 off the price to convince him that the tree didn't need removal. Also, although not shown in the video, I used my 40' ladder to get up to the point where I could use the limbs for support. My top rope takes most of my weight, the points of my spikes are used not to dig in, but to prevent slipping, they become balance points. The tree is not damaged in any way by my spikes.

Watch carefully how few times I actually place the points of my gaffs on the bark of the tree, at no time do I "set" the spikes. Also note that I use available limbs whenever possible. Try to find a mark on the tree from my gaffs. The video is HD, you can zoom in anywhere you like.

I weigh 160lbs, some of you lard arses wouldn't be able to do this without digging in, I can, as can clearly be seen in the video. On thick bark trees this technique of light-footed gaff placement doesn't leave a mark, and the points of my spikes never penetrate the Cambium layer.

Also note that I use a cambium saver on my lowering line to avoid burning through the thinner bark on the limb it's on.

[video=youtube;D1-keeXVQ9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1-keeXVQ9o[/video]


----------



## flushcut

Aerial_Arborist said:


> When I wear gaffs on a tree that's not coming down (_which is rare ~ 1 in 10 I'd say_) I am very light-footed and don't even touch the Cambium layer.


 
1-10 that is not rare at all and that is why you are a spike pruning HACK you are a cancer to the profession and everybody in this forum knows that. You must really be blind to the fact nobody here respects you or gives a #### about your lawnmower, Apple product placements, crackhead groundy, or anything else associated with you. Wake the f&@k up. Further more I really hope you do get a TV series to show the rest of the world what a hack you really are, well good luck with your business once you get universally panned by the tree care community. 
Oh and please do take a video we would all love to see your bull#### in action. 




treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I think thats amazing that you can wear a spike and not do any damage .... I mean really cool , could you take a video of that since you have videos of just about everything else you do during the day .... Show me how to spike a tree without making a mark ..


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Rain day here today.


----------



## Sagetown

Good show AA.
Okay; now: Who's next?


----------



## Bigus Termitius

*This message is hidden because Aerial_Arborist is on your ignore list. *

See how much nicer that looks.....


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, I officially hate the tree business... I mean I still love treework, but I hate the business with a ####ing passion about now! maybe the industry does need more regulation..


----------



## Grace Tree

Bigus Termitius said:


> *This message is hidden because Aerial_Arborist is on your ignore list. *
> 
> See how much nicer that looks.....


Mine says the same thing. Much more peaceful. Once in a while I get curious and peek. I'm always disappointed.
Phil


----------



## MarquisTree

Asinine_Aerialist said:


> That's easy fool. Just watch the video that has stirred up all the controversy. Number one, the tree was scheduled for removal that day and I was already geared up to do it when I talked the owner into just trimming it. I knocked $1000 off the price to convince him that the tree didn't need removal. Also, although not shown in the video, I used my 40' ladder to get up to the point where I could use the limbs for support. My top rope takes most of my weight, the points of my spikes are used not to dig in, but to prevent slipping, they become balance points. The tree is not damaged in any way by my spikes.
> 
> Watch carefully how few times I actually place the points of my gaffs on the bark of the tree, at no time do I "set" the spikes. Also note that I use available limbs whenever possible. Try to find a mark on the tree from my gaffs. The video is HD, you can zoom in anywhere you like.
> 
> I weigh 160lbs, some of you lard arses wouldn't be able to do this without digging in, I can, as can clearly be seen in the video. On thick bark trees this technique of light-footed gaff placement doesn't leave a mark, and the points of my spikes never penetrate the Cambium layer.
> 
> Also note that I use a cambium saver on my lowering line to avoid burning through the thinner bark on the limb it's on.
> 
> [video=youtube;D1-keeXVQ9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1-keeXVQ9o[/video]


 
Wow. You have out done yourself. You are a true insult to my profession. You have proven once again that in no way shape or form are you an Arborist. Your company name is a fraud. 
You post a video of you wearing spikes for no reason on a very easy pine prune... I have to ask why? There was no reason to wear them unless you lack the basic skills to climb a tree.
once again I ask you please remove "Arborist" from your name. It is dishonest and misleading to call yourself and Arborist.
you have however completely earned the name Asinine Aerialist


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I have to agree that white pine looks so easy to climb that spikes would be unneeded for even a guy who has been working for a year or two, he is small and lean enough that he should be able to climb the rope with ease.

The problem is that even a slight puncture of the bark opens up a potential infection court. Even if the gaff does not penetrate fully to the cambium, the phelogen is living tissue.

Each puncture is also a wound that must be closed, causing the loss of stored energy, further stressing the tree.

I will give credit for talking the client out of the removal, but refusal to take spikes out of his routine still leaves him in the "wood cutter" category. That thar ain't no arborist, just one more wood cutter who refuses to grow in his profession. Sad really, there is a lot of potential and determination there.


*And on another note*, lets settle down a bit with the flame wars. I've infracted three people for TOS violations on this thread this week, I would not want to see it shut down....


----------



## ropensaddle

Aerial_Arborist said:


> On thick bark trees this technique of light-footed gaff placement doesn't leave a mark, and the points of my spikes never penetrate the Cambium layer.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;D1-keeXVQ9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1-keeXVQ9o[/video]


 
Ok lightfoot what about the epidermis? Lenticel ? Spikes do damage son its just the facts so while you are selling inferior services and trying to bs your way into the world of trees please get off the crack long enough to study. Learn new techniques and basic biology and physiology of the trees your mutilating. You come to a pro site blabbering utter garbage and talking malpractice to folks who are not on crack. I'm sorry but it won't fly.


----------



## tree MDS

Credit for talking the client out of a removal?? Oh please, ya, lets save the white pine that's taller than the other trees, leaning over the entire house, and on a downhill slope... ya, sounds like a good plan! More than likely, the reason that tree still stands is due to AA's lack of skillset required to do the job, as opposed to any professional integrity. Prolly figured he'd just pork em on a quick hack trim and cut his losses... whatever though..

Edit: or maybe the wood was too big for the slip scoop! hahahaha...


----------



## ropensaddle

AA in my post I did not wish to flame but maybe push you into books where you may find the erroneous message you were attempting to camouflage with bullshart. I however did not need to use the crackhead synonym so for that I am sorry. I have been dealing with a few of them lately.


----------



## tree md

Freaking rain!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k3skUiYoXis?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k3skUiYoXis?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

I like this one off his playlist

I cna never get embed to work consistantly...

http://youtu.be/k3skUiYoXis


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> AA in my post I did not wish to flame but maybe push you into books where you may find the erroneous message you were attempting to camouflage with bullshart. I however did not need to use the crackhead synonym so for that I am sorry. I have been dealing with a few of them lately.


 
That is admirable, but he's proven time and again that he’s simply choosing not to be teachable, and thus I've long since thrown in the towel. It very well maybe crack or the aftermeth, but it's likely just stubbornness combined with other networks of complexes that he developed and perfected in the schoolyard and never disbanded with.

Whatever the case, I would that the powers that be at least bar him from this segment of the site and give us all an overdue rest from the rubbish.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree md said:


> Freaking rain!!!


 
I'm waiting it out myself. Might run this afternoon on a well-priced job with my immediate attention rates involving an Ash that is leaning south towards a shed and row of healthy arborvitaes. It's in the corner of the property and I was originally contacted by the neighbor wanting it completely side trimmed to make way for the garage that is going up on Thursday. The foundation is already in and they took the north side roots during construction. I was going to do it, as it's an ash and the owner wanted it gone eventually, but I wanted it signed off on and everyone understanding the dynamics being created by this. He wants a new shed anyway, but when I mentioned his arborvitaes he paused. It was enough to encourage removal now, while it’s cheaper and easier for everyone, and foster a conversation about three large declining Ash trees in the front yard that he wants gone. The worst one will go this winter, and we'll stagger the rest integrated with plantings.

I have to be at another job on Thursday, so this weather needs to lighten up or I'll be a soggy camper. It's starting to look better already.


----------



## tree md

Just got two calls since my last post so I've got work to bid. At least the day will not be a total wash.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You know you actually make sense John Paul ...*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> ... he is small and lean enough that he should be able to climb the rope with ease...



Except for the devastating chest crushing injury (_11 broken bones and a lacerated spleen_) I incurred less than two years ago. My injuries, coupled with my age, has made climbing harder for me than for most of you.



John Paul Sanborn said:


> problem is that even a slight puncture of the bark opens up a potential infection court. Even if the gaff does not penetrate fully to the cambium, the phelogen is living tissue. Each puncture is also a wound that must be closed, causing the loss of stored energy, further stressing the tree...



We cut whole living branches off the trees we prune, do you use wound dressing on every cut you make, even branches less than half inch in diameter? If not, why not? I use wound dressing on any major cuts I make while pruning a tree, yet there may be dozens of small cuts that I leave untreated, as I'm sure do all of you. Are we killing these trees?



John Paul Sanborn said:


> will give credit for talking the client out of the removal, but refusal to take spikes out of his routine still leaves him in the "wood cutter" category. That thar ain't no arborist, just one more wood cutter who refuses to grow in his profession. Sad really, there is a lot of potential and determination there.



I care about the trees I work in and have hired a skilled climber to do the work that I am no longer fit to do and that on occasion includes climbing without gaffs on pruning jobs. Ask anyone who has worked with me what I do. TreeEmergencyB can testify that I climb prune jobs without my gaffs.

And John Paul, I appreciate that you have always given a reasoned response and I will strongly consider your comments to be reason to give up gaffs on trees that stay. Hopefully if my new climber Mike works out (_or even shows up_) I'll be able to delegate the more physically demanding work.

As for calling myself "Aerial Arborist" I do it because I can. It's a marketing slogan and as long as I am legally able to use that phrase in my business I will continue to use Aerial Arborist. As a concession to your collective sensibilities I'm willing to change my handle, or re-register under a different name if the management allows it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Aerial_Arborist said:


> We cut whole living branches off the trees we prune, do you use wound dressing on every cut you make, even branches less than half inch in diameter? If not, why not? I use wound dressing on any major cuts I make while pruning a tree, yet there may be dozens of small cuts that I leave untreated, as I'm sure do all of you. Are we killing these trees?



The pathology is different for the same reason flush cutting is bad, there are protection zones in the stem:branch union that reduce the risk of decay spreading into the trunk. Since the collar is stem wood engulfing the branch, if you cut the collar you risk spreading infection into the surrounding trunk.

The problem with spike wounding is that it is a "maybe" problem that is well above statistical significance, but low enough that the individual can anecdotally say that he has not seen death related to his practices. What often happens (I've seen it a number of times) is the formation of small cankers around these wounds that coalesce into a larger wound. Even if this does not happen, the compartmentalization around the wounds will rob the tree of transport and storage tissue. I've cut up logs for the sole purpose of showing clients the harm caused by the practices of those who worked before me. there is a sales technique that many guys say they do not have the time to use, take 15-20 min to educate a client while on the property. I have helped my clientele stay on properties for years, so it is often time well spent.




> I care about the trees I work in and have hired a skilled climber to do the work that I am no longer fit to do and that on occasion includes climbing without gaffs on pruning jobs. Ask anyone who has worked with me what I do. TreeEmergencyB can testify that I climb prune jobs without my gaffs.
> 
> And John Paul, I appreciate that you have always given a reasoned response and I will strongly consider your comments to be reason to give up gaffs on trees that stay. Hopefully if my new climber Mike works out (_or even shows up_) I'll be able to delegate the more physically demanding work.
> 
> As for calling myself "Aerial Arborist" I do it because I can. It's a marketing slogan and as long as I am legally able to use that phrase in my business I will continue to use Aerial Arborist. As a concession to your collective sensibilities I'm willing to change my handle, or re-register under a different name if the management allows it.


 
I have no problem with you calling yourself that, I just think that if someone is using advertising they should live up to it. I do not always live up to my own standards, but I strive to do so. I too have multiple debilitating injuries and health conditions, I'm an ExMarine with an 80% VA rating. Many others here have issues that limit their ability to perform, but they find a method that allows them to excell vs backslide in their professional performance. An off the cuff example for the pine job would be putting a Petzl Pantin on to assist with rope climbing.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'm waiting it out myself. Might run this afternoon on a well-priced job with my immediate attention rates involving an Ash that is leaning south towards a shed and row of healthy arborvitaes. It's in the corner of the property and I was originally contacted by the neighbor wanting it completely side trimmed to make way for the garage that is going up on Thursday. The foundation is already in and they took the north side roots during construction. I was going to do it, as it's an ash and the owner wanted it gone eventually, but I wanted it signed off on and everyone understanding the dynamics being created by this. He wants a new shed anyway, but when I mentioned his arborvitaes he paused. It was enough to encourage removal now, while it’s cheaper and easier for everyone, and foster a conversation about three large declining Ash trees in the front yard that he wants gone. The worst one will go this winter, and we'll stagger the rest integrated with plantings.
> 
> I have to be at another job on Thursday, so this weather needs to lighten up or I'll be a soggy camper. It's starting to look better already.


 
Looks like the system is stalled out over Chicagoland with a huge area of rotation, training gulf moisture up on all of us. I think the counter rotation makes it slower.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Just for you ...*



MarquisTree said:


> ... once again I ask you please remove "Arborist" from your name...



And since you said please, i will do this. I've informed Darin and I will cease to post under Aerial_Arborist and use this new account.

the Aerialist


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> Credit for talking the client out of a removal?? Oh please, ya, lets save the white pine that's taller than the other trees, leaning over the entire house, and on a downhill slope... ya, sounds like a good plan! More than likely, the reason that tree still stands is due to AA's lack of skillset required to do the job, as opposed to any professional integrity. Prolly figured he'd just pork em on a quick hack trim and cut his losses... whatever though..




So the lean or topping other canopy is a reason for removal? You would try to get them to take the ting out? From the little i can see of that tree i see no reason to remove it. I might go to the top and reduce the tip of one of the leads, but that tree has survived there for decades, the storm that would take it down would take out any other tree there. 





> Edit: or maybe the wood was too big for the slip scoop! hahahaha...



So you are saying the equipment makes the arborist? You would run a bigger piece of equipment in and that is better? I cannot find anything in your post that makes you any better then what i see in his video. 

Just say'n. Flaming rants do not serve any purpose then to make everyone seem less; meaner translates to smaller FWIW...


----------



## the Aerialist

*How about I just hire a CA?*



MarquisTree said:


> ... you might think this is a profession for morons and find no need to get educated, but thee rest of us findyour ignorance offensive when you call your self an Arborist



Well I have seen a lot of moronic posters here, but the real deal professionals I have actually met seem to be real nice and willing to help. I'm trying to build the business to the point that I can be just like Jeff, (_well maybe not just like jeff_), hire men and women who are qualified for the job and will improve the professional level of my service.

the Aerialist


----------



## MarquisTree

Asinine_Aerialist said:


> Except for the devastating chest crushing injury (_11 broken bones and a lacerated spleen_) I incurred less than two years ago. My injuries, coupled with my age, has made climbing harder for me than for most of you.
> 
> 
> 
> We cut whole living branches off the trees we prune, do you use wound dressing on every cut you make, even branches less than half inch in diameter? If not, why not? I use wound dressing on any major cuts I make while pruning a tree, yet there may be dozens of small cuts that I leave untreated, as I'm sure do all of you. Are we killing these trees?
> 
> 
> 
> I care about the trees I work in and have hired a skilled climber to do the work that I am no longer fit to do and that on occasion includes climbing without gaffs on pruning jobs. Ask anyone who has worked with me what I do. TreeEmergencyB can testify that I climb prune jobs without my gaffs.
> 
> And John Paul, I appreciate that you have always given a reasoned response and I will strongly consider your comments to be reason to give up gaffs on trees that stay. Hopefully if my new climber Mike works out (_or even shows up_) I'll be able to delegate the more physically demanding work.
> 
> As for calling myself "Aerial Arborist" I do it because I can. It's a marketing slogan and as long as I am legally able to use that phrase in my business I will continue to use Aerial Arborist. As a concession to your collective sensibilities I'm willing to change my handle, or re-register under a different name if the management allows it.


 
I know you will not change the name of your company, you are making money because people hire you thinking they are hiring a specialist, so one with special knowledge of trees. Instead they are getting someone who does what he thinks makes sense, often times using methods which research has shown to be harmful. All the questions you asked belong in the 101 forum. I don't care if u ever get certified but u need to pick up some books. If you don't understand how a tree compartmentalizes a wound how do u know how to even start pruning it? 
Just some basic tree care books will go a long way, spiking, topping, dressing cuts, chemical warfare on ants....all things that should never be done to a tree.
you might think this is a profession for morons and find no need to get educated, but the rest of us find your ignorance offensive when you call yourself an Arborist


----------



## the Aerialist

*Exactly John Paul ~ you are a voice of reason in a wilderness of weirdos ...*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> .. that tree has survived there for decades, the storm that would take it down would take out any other tree there.



My assessment exactly. The tree received a last minute reprieve when as I was all geared up to go. The homeowner was present and can be heard in the video. My offer to knock $1000 off was a last ditch effort to save the tree. It worked. I kept my gaffs on because I knew I could use them very lightly as I have for years, without the true Arborist's knowledge of potential damage to trees. I used to think that the gaffs did no more damage than the hook an elephant trainer uses on his elephant.



John Paul Sanborn said:


> ... Flaming rants do not serve any purpose then to make everyone seem less; meaner translates to smaller FWIW...



People should just try to be nice, it's works a lot better with most people, but especially with me.


----------



## MarquisTree

the Aerialist said:


> Well I have seen a lot of moronic posters here, but the real deal professionals I have actually met seem to be real nice and willing to help. I'm trying to build the business to the point that I can be just like Jeff, (_well maybe not just like jeff_), hire men and women who are qualified for the job and will improve the professional level of my service.
> 
> the Aerialist


 
More power to you, I wish you great success. I am sure you will do fine. Just educated yourself, or hire a CA. We both know many of your clients assume your qualified because of your company name.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I beg your pardon ~ are you talk'n to me?*

[redacted]


----------



## Bigus Termitius

the Aerialist said:


> People should just try to be nice, it's works a lot better with most people, but especially with me.


 
What are you talking about? Take your own medicine, you're as acidic as anyone here, in fact you’re often nothing more than the chief catalyst. If you can do something about that and become a student of arboriculture, like so many of us are honored to be, then you might at least be taken seriously enough to correspond with and stay off the ignore lists. Time will tell.


----------



## the Aerialist

*let me start over ...*



MarquisTree said:


> More power to you, I wish you great success. I am sure you will do fine. Just educated yourself, or hire a CA. We both know many of your clients assume your qualified because of your company name.



It would be faster and easier to hire a CA, something I fully intend to do. And I do try to educate myself, that is after all why I came here. Posters like John Paul have given me hope that I can gain knowledge and be a better Arborist by hanging in here. And like it or not, I am an Arborist ~ I care for trees, that's all it takes by definition. I don't call my business "Aerial Certified Arborist" it's just semantics that have your pantys so twisted.

Being an ITCA CA is just an acronym. It means you have joined the club, nothing more. Sure it's a great thing, but it started when in 1992? I had been climbing for two decades before that. I didn't care or know much about trees then, and I sealed hollows with mortar because that's what was done back then. I'm not perfect, I have a lot to learn about trees and getting certified would be a good thing. But I also have a higher calling and that's keeping the lights on and advancing the business. Hiring a CA would do that. Anybody looking for a job?


----------



## tree MDS

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So the lean or topping other canopy is a reason for removal? You would try to get them to take the ting out? From the little i can see of that tree i see no reason to remove it. I might go to the top and reduce the tip of one of the leads, but that tree has survived there for decades, the storm that would take it down would take out any other tree there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying the equipment makes the arborist? You would run a bigger piece of equipment in and that is better? I cannot find anything in your post that makes you any better then what i see in his video.
> 
> Just say'n. Flaming rants do not serve any purpose then to make everyone seem less; meaner translates to smaller FWIW...


 
So you have never seen a white pine top (or half tree) on a house after a storm? That tree is inherently weaker than the other hardwoods around it.. especially sinse it appears much taller, so it acts like a (weak) sail, and moves independant of the forest canopy. Plenty of other smaller, safer trees around it to hug.. just saying. 

And most big trees that fall on houses were there for decades, so that makes no sense to me at all. 

And yes, equipment helps, just look at your wraptor as an example.


----------



## Grace Tree

View attachment 200704

This was a sound white pine that I'd worked on two year previously.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Standard rain day again here. 

Worked on my landscaping and the stock in the woodshed. Having some coffee now and got the gear ready for the 2 White Pines on tap for tommorow, the weather should be alright. The tractor will shine again on that slippery backyard slope I am sure or it!:tongue2:


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> View attachment 200704
> 
> This was a sound white pine that I'd worked on two year previously.



Ouch! maybe you should have tried to get them to "take the ting out"! lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Standard rain day again here.
> 
> Worked on my landscaping and the stock in the woodshed. Having some coffee now and got the gear ready for the 2 White Pines on tap for tommorow, the weather should be alright. The tractor will shine again on that slippery backyard slope I am sure or it!:tongue2:



Take a little extra off the rakers for me nails!


----------



## the Aerialist

*No tree can survive Mother Nature's whims ...*



Small Wood said:


> View attachment 200704
> 
> This was a sound white pine that I'd worked on two year previously.



I tell my clients that I can not guarantee that any tree will survive the next storm. But as JPS mentioned, that tree has been there for decades, in itself a testimonial to it's strength. Tomorrow's storm damaged Oak survived the storm that snapped a major limb off of it. I could have made more money by suggesting a removal, but I gave a magnificent tree a chance to live several more decades.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> That's easy fool. Just watch the video that has stirred up all the controversy. Number one, the tree was scheduled for removal that day and I was already geared up to do it when I talked the owner into just trimming it. I knocked $1000 off the price to convince him that the tree didn't need removal. Also, although not shown in the video, I used my 40' ladder to get up to the point where I could use the limbs for support. My top rope takes most of my weight, the points of my spikes are used not to dig in, but to prevent slipping, they become balance points. The tree is not damaged in any way by my spikes.
> 
> Watch carefully how few times I actually place the points of my gaffs on the bark of the tree, at no time do I "set" the spikes. Also note that I use available limbs whenever possible. Try to find a mark on the tree from my gaffs. The video is HD, you can zoom in anywhere you like.
> 
> I weigh 160lbs, some of you lard arses wouldn't be able to do this without digging in, I can, as can clearly be seen in the video. On thick bark trees this technique of light-footed gaff placement doesn't leave a mark, and the points of my spikes never penetrate the Cambium layer.
> 
> Also note that I use a cambium saver on my lowering line to avoid burning through the thinner bark on the limb it's on.
> 
> [video=youtube;D1-keeXVQ9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1-keeXVQ9o[/video]


 
Listen Analist or whatever your new name is , your a half ### climber at best and for someone who has climbed since the disco era wow its shocking , you climb the ladder because the first 40 is free and then you spike the crown and who would see , but I am a tree climber and your slow and your movement in the tree is restricted to whatever is at arms length , you run the saw over your head and for someone of your age and what you think you know, wow.... I may be a lard ass but I can climb a rope with an ascender or hip thrust and I am 245 , so please ... I think that you are a complete and total fake and I am sure that tree is only still standing because 1 of 2 reasons , either you couldn't figure out how to remove it or the customer wouldn't pay the money you wanted, I probably think the 1st is more the reason ...


----------



## Grace Tree

tree MDS said:


> Ouch! maybe you should have tried to get them to "take the ting out"! lol.


 It was a good healthy pine but an F1 touched down about 10 miles away and I think that was the same storm that got this one. Threw it 35 ft. onto the garage. There was another white pine that lost about the same sized top. I swear that they're iabout as bad as willow trees when storms blow through. The guy had just rehabed the house two years ago and did a nice job. He had me take 6 more pines, spruce and hemlock that were the from the same planting. Can't really blame him.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I have to agree that white pine looks so easy to climb that spikes would be unneeded for even a guy who has been working for a year or two, he is small and lean enough that he should be able to climb the rope with ease.
> 
> The problem is that even a slight puncture of the bark opens up a potential infection court. Even if the gaff does not penetrate fully to the cambium, the phelogen is living tissue.
> 
> Each puncture is also a wound that must be closed, causing the loss of stored energy, further stressing the tree.
> 
> I will give credit for talking the client out of the removal, but refusal to take spikes out of his routine still leaves him in the "wood cutter" category. That thar ain't no arborist, just one more wood cutter who refuses to grow in his profession. Sad really, there is a lot of potential and determination there.
> 
> 
> *And on another note*, lets settle down a bit with the flame wars. I've infracted three people for TOS violations on this thread this week, I would not want to see it shut down....


 How else do you deal with a idiot other than telling him he's and idiot, I mean damn , if I am infracted for a flame war then he deserves 5 or so for posting in a forum where he doesn't belong , he's a bit a yarn weaver and a general PITA ... So ban me then , at least all I am is a crude but honest TREE CLIMBER not some fake who tricks people who have no sense otherwise ...


----------



## stihl.logger

the Aerialist said:


> I weigh 160lbs, some of you lard arses wouldn't be able to do this without digging in, I can, as can clearly be seen in the video. On thick bark trees this technique of light-footed gaff placement doesn't leave a mark, and the points of my spikes never penetrate the Cambium layer.
> 
> Also note that I use a cambium saver on my lowering line to avoid burning through the thinner bark on the limb it's on.
> 
> [video=youtube;D1-keeXVQ9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1-keeXVQ9o[/video]


 
just curious, but what holds you up if you dont dig your spikes in, and if so, whats the point of wearing them? i too am a 240lb "lard arse" and climb with ease... the right way.... do us all a favor and trade in that camera for a spiderjack.....


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Take a little extra off the rakers for me nails!


 
You bet man! Couple days of rain has me mad as a hornet and ready to rip those Whites a new one.

Can't wait for the classic guy off the street to walk into the drop zone and "what are you gonna do with those logs?" I'll smile wide and say, "firewood.....deal with it." lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The pathology is different for the same reason flush cutting is bad, there are protection zones in the stem:branch union that reduce the risk of decay spreading into the trunk. Since the collar is stem wood engulfing the branch, if you cut the collar you risk spreading infection into the surrounding trunk.
> 
> The problem with spike wounding is that it is a "maybe" problem that is well above statistical significance, but low enough that the individual can anecdotally say that he has not seen death related to his practices. What often happens (I've seen it a number of times) is the formation of small cankers around these wounds that coalesce into a larger wound. Even if this does not happen, the compartmentalization around the wounds will rob the tree of transport and storage tissue. I've cut up logs for the sole purpose of showing clients the harm caused by the practices of those who worked before me. there is a sales technique that many guys say they do not have the time to use, take 15-20 min to educate a client while on the property. I have helped my clientele stay on properties for years, so it is often time well spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you calling yourself that, I just think that if someone is using advertising they should live up to it. I do not always live up to my own standards, but I strive to do so. I too have multiple debilitating injuries and health conditions, I'm an ExMarine with an 80% VA rating. Many others here have issues that limit their ability to perform, but they find a method that allows them to excell vs backslide in their professional performance. An off the cuff example for the pine job would be putting a Petzl Pantin on to assist with rope climbing.


 
You're missing the point JPS. Aerial Arborist and his tree service in Pittsburgh, PA is not here to learn. He's here to get hits to his website and bring in more work. He uses scare tactics and out dated practices to sell his work. This is not someone who should be helped in any way, shape or form. The mere fact that he just changed his name proves my point. If he continued to be called out on his horrible tree service, tree pruning and tree removal efforts in the Pittsburgh, PA area, Aerial Arborist would lose business. Hiding under "the Aerialist" serves a double purpose for him. He can get hits to his website from us and his clients won't stumble across these forums when researching Aerial Arborist Tree Service in Pittsburgh, PA. Bad call, man...if you have any respect for this industry you would do your best to shut down a hack like this.


----------



## the Aerialist

stihl.logger said:


> just curious, but what holds you up if you dont dig your spikes in, and if so, whats the point of wearing them? i too am a 240lb "lard arse" and climb with ease... the right way.... do us all a favor and trade in that camera for a spiderjack.....


 
You didn't notice the top rope with my LockJack on it? The top rope supports me. Also I bought a Spiderjack this year and often use them together with a long and a short rope. I use a positioner too now so climbing is much easier for me.

If the two of you lose a 100 lbs and become more fit you'd be able to use spikes without leaving tracks in the tree.

And to John Paul: I have a couple of Pantins and I should use them more often. I am taking your advice to heart and bowing to your expertise in this issue and I will no longer use spikes on trees that stay. In fact that video was shot over two years ago and I have not used them for pruning for quite some time.

To everyone else, please visit my website, your click through is worth a nickel to me every time. keep up the good work boys!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Above and beyond that, this place ( especially this thread ) would really start to suck if people were no longer able to speak their minds. Not sure what you're going after here as there's flame wars all over this site, why single out the ones who the site's named for? Not to mention how much this group spends at all those little links above.


----------



## Blakesmaster

the Aerialist said:


> You didn't notice the top rope with my LockJack on it? I'm only using my flip line for safety and positioning, the top rope supports me. Also I bought a Spiderjack this year and often use them together with a long and a short rope. I use a positioner too now so climbing is much easier for me.
> 
> If the two of you lose a 100 lbs and become more fit you'd be able to use spikes without leaving tracks in the tree.


 
Yet another example of Aerial Arborist and his tree service in Pittsburgh, PA defending a very poor practice of tree care and tree pruning. I feel sorry for Pittsburgh, PA residents that might listen to simple reviews from Angie's List and assume they're hiring a professional.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> You're missing the point JPS. Aerial Arborist and his tree service in Pittsburgh, PA is not here to learn. He's here to get hits to his website and bring in more work. He uses scare tactics and out dated practices to sell his work. This is not someone who should be helped in any way, shape or form. The mere fact that he just changed his name proves my point. If he continued to be called out on his horrible tree service, tree pruning and tree removal efforts in the Pittsburgh, PA area, Aerial Arborist would lose business. Hiding under "the Aerialist" serves a double purpose for him. He can get hits to his website from us and his clients won't stumble across these forums when researching Aerial Arborist Tree Service in Pittsburgh, PA. Bad call, man...if you have any respect for this industry you would do your best to shut down a hack like this.


 
Take A Stand Now! Boycott Aerial Arborist!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats

NCTREE said:


> Take A Stand Now! Boycott Aerial Arborist!!!


 
Yuuuuuuup.


----------



## Toddppm

You mean this donkey Tree Service in Pittsburgh PA — Aerial Arborist is now using Aerialist as his user name?


----------



## lxt

Used my new crawler...well new to me, today! getting ready to put in a shed! neat toy & has a couple attachments......will do good in those tight areas too!

WOW.........AA, you were gone for awhile, But....now I see you made a loving comeback!!! LMFAO



LXT..............


----------



## TreeAce

IMHO....if there is someone here you dont care for, for whatever reason, it seems to me the best thing to do is simply ignore that persons posts. This place would get old quick for anyone who cant get a response. Even if its a negative one. I would think that person would eventually just move on. I know that ignoring certain posts from certain posters can be difficult but I really think its the best thing in the long run.


----------



## treeman75

I removed this maple this morning, the roots were under 4 feet of water for 3 months. You can see were the water was if you look at the garage. This is from flooding from the missouri river. Alot of trees are declineing already.View attachment 200745
View attachment 200746
View attachment 200747


----------



## stihl.logger

the Aerialist said:


> If the two of you lose a 100 lbs and become more fit you'd be able to use spikes without leaving tracks in the tree.


 
one last comment and i'm done..... i'm 26, 6'4" and 240lbs. built like a brick **** house, and in better shape than you could ever hope for. secondly, you swing that 009 over your head cutting branches and don't bother wearing a hat? is that the no brain, no pain method? you can't even care about the safty and well being of yourself, let alone the tree! if you didn't have your head up your backside patting yourself on the back all the time thinking you've forgoten more than we know, i'd offer you a job on the crew this season and show you how reality works.... the right way. i don't know everything, but i don't claim to either. 

boycott begins.......... NOW


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> That is admirable, but he's proven time and again that he’s simply choosing not to be teachable, and thus I've long since thrown in the towel. It very well maybe crack or the aftermeth, but it's likely just stubbornness combined with other networks of complexes that he developed and perfected in the schoolyard and never disbanded with.
> 
> Whatever the case, I would that the powers that be at least bar him from this segment of the site and give us all an overdue rest from the rubbish.


 
While all that is true, I am only accountable for my actions and I sorta lost it a bit on the watch this and learn children he put above his post. First I am not a child, second, I have better teachers. He was fishing with that statement and I bit. John you are right I understand your point and I will try to abstain from flaming and stay to facts related to trees. I have climbed many years ago in spurs for powerline clearance but just because they did not die does not mean it was not improper. I do believe wrong info needs called out. I have been called out by you and others in the past and learned from it. I sometimes throw my experience and limited knowledge out before carefully studying all related info and one of you with a better understanding lowers the boom. I have never cried over it though as I used it for learning, nothing like a little humility as a learning tool


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Yeah, I'm DONE with it*

For those who didn't figure it out, I don't have a show, HELLO MR OBVIOUS! Just figured I would send some back his way, but it began to take up too much time. Da picker dudes are from my town tho! Robbie, Mikes brother runs a pretty big landscape outfit called RJ WOLFE&SONS. He has sold me a lot of equipment. Good guys they are. And don't think for a second, that if I had the chance to put on a show for those camera men following them around everywhere, that I wouldn't! 
We all know what AA is, so I will now ban him and enjoy pics of your guys toys, no battery operated ones please.

Man, what is not cleaned by Tecnu? Not sure what the hell we got into, maybe Sumac? Never had that, but this is tearing me up! My guys too! Main kid has it on is ear and back of his neck, heeeeez mizzzzzzerable!

Later fake Marine

Sorry JPS, had too.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> While all that is true, I am only accountable for my actions and I sorta lost it a bit on the watch this and learn children he put above his post. First I am not a child, second, I have better teachers. He was fishing with that statement and I bit. John you are right I understand your point and I will try to abstain from flaming and stay to facts related to trees. I have climbed many years ago in spurs for powerline clearance but just because they did not die does not mean it was not improper. I do believe wrong info needs called out. I have been called out by you and others in the past and learned from it. I sometimes throw my experience and limited knowledge out before carefully studying all related info and one of you with a better understanding lowers the boom. I have never cried over it though as I used it for learning, nothing like a little humility as a learning tool


 
I didn't see the children comment, lol, unbelievable. I honestly think he's on some bad pharmaceuticals. Whatever the case, he tends to bring out the worst in everyone, and adds no real value to the site, other than perhaps a solid, constant example of what not to do.

In light of his last comment, I'm done with any screen name he might use. A boycott might be the only solution.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You guys are incredible! Thanks for all the clicks!*



sgreanbeans said:


> For those who didn't figure it out, I don't have a show, HELLO MR OBVIOUS! Just figured I would send some back his way, but it began to take up too much time. Da picker dudes are from my town tho! Robbie, Mikes brother runs a pretty big landscape outfit called RJ WOLFE&SONS. He has sold me a lot of equipment. Good guys they are. And don't think for a second, that if I had the chance to put on a show for those camera men following them around everywhere, that I wouldn't!
> We all know what AA is, so I will now ban him and enjoy pics of your guys toys, no battery operated ones please.



Hey beans you really fooled me there I must say. The possibility of a reality show is very real, and 3 weeks of production is a pretty big head start at this point. I wasn't worried though, because the people who contacted me are the real deal and they would certainly have known about your "show" and the fact that is was them that contacted me gave me reason to believe they would still be interested in developing a series around my work as counterpoint to your "show" The conflict between us being part of the storyline. It is "Tree Wars" after all. 

But I seriously want to thank all of you here, especially my detractors, of which there are many, I've contacted the management here about buying the archives of the forums, especially this one, as this has been where all the "action" has been, as basis for the storyline. If it flies they'll get a nice check and it will definitely help them with this site.

To the doubters here, please do put me on ignore. I won't be posting here much anymore since I'll be busy elsewhere and I do think I've wasted as much time here as I care to anyway. If you want an update on my progress just visit my website. If the show does get off the ground I will announce it there first.

Good luck to all of you, and above all be safe in your work and in your personal lives as well.

_the _Aerialist


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I removed this maple this morning, the roots were under 4 feet of water for 3 months. You can see were the water was if you look at the garage. This is from flooding from the missouri river. Alot of trees are declineing already.View attachment 200745
> View attachment 200746
> View attachment 200747




Man that sucks, all those homes, all those trees. We get it here with the Mississippi, but it doesn't hit that hard. Well, looks like a bunch of work for ya, lemons into lemonade


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> I too, must see this technique.




And the claim of some supposed mystic guru spiking technique is used yet again, in hopeless and sad futility of course. Can't blame em for trying? I dunno, seems to me there is really only one spiking technique: jam spike into tree bark, make hole, repeat over and over.

I think i would have liked to see that pine tree comedown. Looked heavy to the house side and with it being on the berm maybe it would have been wise to get it out of there.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> And the claim of some supposed mystic guru spiking technique is used yet again, in hopeless and sad futility of course. Can't blame em for trying? I dunno, seems to me there is really only one spiking technique: jam spike into tree bark, make hole, repeat over and over.
> 
> I think i would have liked to see that pine tree comedown. Looked heavy to the house side and with it being on the berm maybe it would have been wise to get it out of there.


 
I think the truth is MDS hit right on the head when he said The Delusional One (AA) realized he didnt have the knowledge or ability to safely handle the tree when he got there to do the job.

Also I found out how he spikes with out leaving a cavity in the tree


He Peter Pan


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> And the claim of some supposed mystic guru spiking technique is used yet again, in hopeless and sad futility of course. Can't blame em for trying? I dunno, seems to me there is really only one spiking technique: jam spike into tree bark, make hole, repeat over and over.
> 
> I think i would have liked to see that pine tree comedown. Looked heavy to the house side and with it being on the berm maybe it would have been wise to get it out of there.


 
Lol thank gooness we have loblolly here lol southern yeller pine is fairly tough. I climbed them thar white pines and quacking aspen in Michigan, snappy sobs
Tulip poplars and sweetgum, occasional cottonwood and willer is our snappy ones.


----------



## oscar4883

Say what you want about AA, but the guy is not at all afraid of posting his bloopers on youtube. LOL There is a great one on there where he is ripping a small limb down and the butt comes back and smacks him in the yam bag. Priceless. Never seen a guy get hit with so much wood taking a tree down!


----------



## ropensaddle

oscar4883 said:


> Say what you want about AA, but the guy is not at all afraid of posting his bloopers on youtube. LOL There is a great one on there where he is ripping a small limb down and the butt comes back and smacks him in the yam bag. Priceless. Never seen a guy get hit with so much wood taking a tree down!


Some like getting poked by wood ya know!


----------



## ducaticorse

Signed up for cc processing through BOA today. One time start up fee of $140, $10 monthly maint fee, an 1-3 percent transaction fee.


----------



## TreeAce

ducaticorse said:


> Signed up for cc processing through BOA today. One time start up fee of $140, $10 monthly maint fee, an 1-3 percent transaction fee.


 
How will u process the card? Phone with app?


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeAce said:


> How will u process the card? Phone with app?


 
Few options. Manually through a smart phone or laptop/tablet, buy a swipe device to couple with a smartphone, or go big, and get a standalone mobile swipe machine. I choose manual through SP or laptop/tablet because I don't foresee taking too many CC payments for services, so I wanted to keep costs down to a minimum. I'm already thinking of creative ways to use the cc machine beyond the use of just taking payments from customers....


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Few options. Manually through a smart phone or laptop/tablet, buy a swipe device to couple with a smartphone, or go big, and get a standalone mobile swipe machine. I choose manual through SP or laptop/tablet because I don't foresee taking too many CC payments for services, so I wanted to keep costs down to a minimum. I'm already thinking of creative ways to use the cc machine beyond the use of just taking payments from customers....


 
I was asked once if I took cc payments lol I said nope and thought it was a deal killer, again nope I looked at it as a cost only thing that would only increase my overhead.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I cleared for a communications tower guy wires. Another day and a half left of that. I got soaked but can't put work off anymore.


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> I was asked once if I took cc payments lol I said nope and thought it was a deal killer, again nope I looked at it as a cost only thing that would only increase my overhead.


 
It's all a write off in the end, so I'm not worried about it increasing my overhead. If it nets me one days fee once a year, it will have paid for itself. I also do snow and Ice removal, and it's a great way to set up automatic billing for customers. Just charge them day after the storm, and stuff an invoice in the mail. Instant gratification, none of the 30 day term anymore.


----------



## lxt

oscar4883 said:


> Say what you want about AA, but the guy is not at all afraid of posting his bloopers on youtube. LOL There is a great one on there where he is ripping a small limb down and the butt comes back and smacks him in the yam bag. Priceless. Never seen a guy get hit with so much wood taking a tree down!


 

LMFAO........yam bag! I like that!

what about the lawn mower grinding stumps........some of those Vids are priceless.....! Yam Bag, LOL did it hit em in the head?



LXT.........


----------



## fishercat

*slow is an understatement!*



treeclimber101 said:


> Listen Analist or whatever your new name is , your a half ### climber at best and for someone who has climbed since the disco era wow its shocking , you climb the ladder because the first 40 is free and then you spike the crown and who would see , but I am a tree climber and your slow and your movement in the tree is restricted to whatever is at arms length , you run the saw over your head and for someone of your age and what you think you know, wow.... I may be a lard ass but I can climb a rope with an ascender or hip thrust and I am 245 , so please ... I think that you are a complete and total fake and I am sure that tree is only still standing because 1 of 2 reasons , either you couldn't figure out how to remove it or the customer wouldn't pay the money you wanted, I probably think the 1st is more the reason ...


 
I'm 220 and he makes me look like a hummingbird!

Don't get much more FOS than the Analist.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blazed through a large ash removal today, luckily the rain held off. My grumpy old competition sat in on us a couple of blocks over on his lunch break...lol. he tends to check in on me daily now that the city is opening up all tree work for bids and he lost his cushy hourly rate contract. A tree committee is in the works, and it looks like we'll be coordinating an effort to bring back Tree City USA.

I had a 72 yr. old climber drop in on my estimate when I looked at this job the other day. Real nice old boy, real open to hear what I had to share. He was there 2 minutes after I started this morning. He wanted to help, but I declined. I had enough help, I sort of wanted to include him, but I can't afford to take the risk these days. It's fun to hear him tell all his old stories and experiences. Hope I'm getting around that good at 72. His wife complains that she can't keep him out of the trees or off the golf course.


----------



## stihl.logger

Bigus Termitius said:


> I had a 72 yr. old climber drop in on my estimate when I looked at this job the other day. Real nice old boy, real open to hear what I had to share. He was there 2 minutes after I started this morning. He wanted to help, but I declined. I had enough help, I sort of wanted to include him, but I can't afford to take the risk these days. It's fun to hear him tell all his old stories and experiences. Hope I'm getting around that good at 72. His wife complains that she can't keep him out of the trees or off the golf course.


 
had a 76 year old, old school tree climber like that stop by on a cherry removal, it's amazing to listen to the stories they tell, i'm not wrapt real tight and i wouldnt try some of the stuff he talked about. i did hand him a saw and let him do some ground work for a bit. Made my day to see the smile it put on that ol mans face.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I new a guy, 151 years old. 
He was way way too old to climb,
But, he knew alot of stuff and knew his lines,


Opp/s, that was a dream,:rolleyes2:


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> Blazed through a large ash removal today, luckily the rain held off. My grumpy old competition sat in on us a couple of blocks over on his lunch break...lol. he tends to check in on me daily now that the city is opening up all tree work for bids and he lost his cushy hourly rate contract. A tree committee is in the works, and it looks like we'll be coordinating an effort to bring back Tree City USA.
> 
> I had a 72 yr. old climber drop in on my estimate when I looked at this job the other day. Real nice old boy, real open to hear what I had to share. He was there 2 minutes after I started this morning. He wanted to help, but I declined. I had enough help, I sort of wanted to include him, but I can't afford to take the risk these days. It's fun to hear him tell all his old stories and experiences. Hope I'm getting around that good at 72. His wife complains that she can't keep him out of the trees or off the golf course.


 
So vet came by:monkey:


----------



## Slvrmple72

Week 2 of Line Clearance work for me. Very interesting. Learned a new tree guy saying: " I'd 2 stick that!"


----------



## the Aerialist

*Video from todays work ~ I think I'm getting better ...*



lxt said:


> ... some of those Vids are priceless...



Those _old_ videos of my early days _are_ pretty funny at times, I'm glad you all enjoy them so much. I have come a long way though, judge for yourself; this is raw footage from today's take down. Can you guys do better? I know I have my own style and like to cut one handed, but I still get it done without damage or injury.

[video=youtube;SRxa3sF8LvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRxa3sF8LvQ[/video]

I used to trim trees with gaffs ~ Now I use other trees, and don't have climb them at all.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Rained here again yesterday, in the am, made everything soaked, so I said the hell with it, shop day, cut new mulch rings around all my trees, planted a red oak that was for a job, but liked the tree, so I kept it for my self! put new pads on my gaffs, that is a Royal PITA! Pads are stiff as a board and straps are limp as a noodle, not a get match! Cant wait to see how they feel with the big fat pad, vs the skinny little one that kills my legs! Busted out the new saddle I ordered in, a Sherrill basic, didnt realize that it was that basic!, no tool loops at all? Just the side clips. Wish I would have seen that, dummy me. Oh well, I still can get the yunone up with me. Found out that my skid steer takes 10w 30 in the hydraulic tank? Never heard of that before, cheaper than the real stuff!


----------



## NCTREE

I have a website finally up and running. Check it out and let me know what you think. Any suggestions on things I should included or change? My gf is taking search engine opt school right now and is using my site to practice on so hopefully it helps. I hope to tweak it a little more as I get info. Thanks, Marc


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> So vet came by:monkey:


 
If tv shows, I hope it's with his crane, I could have used it yesterday.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Now Dave go takes your meds , because I am not gonna have a ####ing contest about what I got , when really only one thing matters , I got enough ### to bend you half and stick you into the glove box of your new crane , and really anything I got after that is just extra ... So please ...


 
I just see you as another AA without the picts and vids. You so concerned about a little spike tap in a tree yet I bet you spike prunes all the time as you a lardo. You never show any picts of your work, equipment or anything. Only thing I ever saw was a long time ago some beat stuff and very little of it.

Tell me what you know....you at least a Certified Arb? What are some of the common fungi you are worried about entering these spike holes? What happens during compartmentalization? Where and how is energy stored? What is a root crown evaluation?

Say something smart for once....please.

You ain't stuffin nothing in a glove box cept maybe a giant ham and cheese hoagy lol.


----------



## treevet

Bosox choke......big time.....



again :eek2:


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Bosox choke......big time.....
> 
> 
> 
> again :eek2:


 
One of the most obscene falls from grace I've seen in a long time.....


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> I have a website finally up and running. Check it out and let me know what you think. Any suggestions on things I should included or change? My gf is taking search engine opt school right now and is using my site to practice on so hopefully it helps. I hope to tweak it a little more as I get info. Thanks, Marc




First page looks good. I would word your secong paragraph just slightly different. Instead of

"Pruning your trees can have a long and everlasting effects on the health of trees. Improper pruning can lead to problems later that can be irreversible and detrimental, that is why it's important to have your trees pruned by a Certified Arborist tree worker."

I would write

"Pruning your trees can have a long and everlasting effect on their health. Improper pruning can lead to problems later that can be irreversible and detrimental, that is why it's important to have your trees pruned by a Certified Arborist tree worker."


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> First page looks good. I would word your secong paragraph just slightly different. Instead of
> 
> "Pruning your trees can have a long and everlasting effects on the health of trees. Improper pruning can lead to problems later that can be irreversible and detrimental, that is why it's important to have your trees pruned by a Certified Arborist tree worker."
> 
> I would write
> 
> "Pruning your trees can have long and everlasting effect on their health. Improper pruning can lead to problems later that can be irreversible and detrimental, that is why it's important to have your trees pruned by a Certified Arborist tree worker."


 I must say it's important to be properly pruned if pruning is necessary. I feel I understand the principals of structure pruning,crown cleaning,reduction,collar cuts,apical dominance role in shaping, crossing branches,weak attachments ETC. I am not certified are the trees doomed I work on?


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> I must say it's important to be properly pruned if pruning is necessary. I feel I understand the principals of structure pruning,crown cleaning,reduction,collar cuts,apical dominance role in shaping, crossing branches,weak attachments ETC. I am not certified are the trees doomed I work on?


 
It was just proofreading a paragraph from his website. I'm sure one doesn't NEED to be certified to know what he is doing. But I'm sure it helps reassure the common consumer when it comes to marketing.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I just see you as another AA without the picts and vids. You so concerned about a little spike tap in a tree yet I bet you spike prunes all the time as you a lardo. You never show any picts of your work, equipment or anything. Only thing I ever saw was a long time ago some beat stuff and very little of it.
> 
> Tell me what you know....you at least a Certified Arb? What are some of the common fungi you are worried about entering these spike holes? What happens during compartmentalization? Where and how is energy stored? What is a root crown evaluation?
> 
> Say something smart for once....please.
> 
> You ain't stuffin nothing in a glove box cept maybe a giant ham and cheese hoagy lol.


 
Ganoderma applanatum,Oxyporus populinus,Fomes fomentarius,Armillaria mellea. Forms chemical and physical barriers creating a six sided wall plugging xylem or tracheids and altering xylem to increase resistance to decay and discoloration. primarily in the axial and ray parenchyma cells in the sapwood stored by transport during and after photosynthesis and reused as plant needs . relative proportion to root mass and crown mass.

Can I have my hoagy now


----------



## sgreanbeans

FREAKIN RAIN 3/4's the way done with 2 prunes and, out of no where comes a storm. Straight up dumps a inch. I get caught in the tree, didn't see the clouds moving in, bigger trees next to me, moved in real fast, 40 mph winds. Get down and clean up real good in the rain. Running to get tools on the truck. Ends up raining for another hour, good and steady. Shut down at 12:30, send guys home, looks like its here for a while. Now! Hour and a half later........It's completely clear! WTF? Watched weather this am, all clear, little wind, no biggie, not one thing on the radar. Then BAM! I was ambushed by mother nature. All week with this crap, is it or not. Weather channel sucks!:bang:

Edit
Oh, and that new saddle sucks, my fault tho, ordered it over the phone, via Vermeer dealer. I thought I was getting your typical, old Weaver style. The one with all the red. Instead I received Sherrill's MOST basic, thin little webbing for a back, same for the seat, leg straps real skinny too. Talk about pinch and pull, I'm typing this in my soprano voice. On the shelf with that. I have that new cougar, its pretty good for the price, thinking I'm going to get another nice one, so we have 2. Just don't know what I want, suggestions? I hate the big bulky ones, tried em, too much junk, and getting one that really fits a 28" waist isn't easy. 

Idea, was to get in the tree with the kid, I have just been running my mouth from the ground on smaller stuff, he's capable of getting in the bigger stuff now, and wanted to go up with him, why I need the other. Gave my old trusty Weaver to old padawan to teach his little brother. He was able to get him on at the big O. Who has a Tree Motion? They really that good?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I couldn't make it into the job with a four wheel drive. The ground is too wet. At least I know I made an honest attempt at it.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> It was just proofreading a paragraph from his website. I'm sure one doesn't NEED to be certified to know what he is doing. But I'm sure it helps reassure the common consumer when it comes to marketing.


 
I fully agree I was merely pointing out all non certified are not necessarily hacks like me


----------



## ropensaddle

I will take some of dat rain guys its a kiln here 90+ out and i'm firewooding


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> FREAKIN RAIN 3/4's the way done with 2 prunes and, out of no where comes a storm. Straight up dumps a inch. I get caught in the tree, didn't see the clouds moving in, bigger trees next to me, moved in real fast, 40 mph winds. Get down and clean up real good in the rain. Running to get tools on the truck. Ends up raining for another hour, good and steady. Shut down at 12:30, send guys home, looks like its here for a while. Now! Hour and a half later........It's completely clear! WTF? Watched weather this am, all clear, little wind, no biggie, not one thing on the radar. Then BAM! I was ambushed by mother nature. All week with this crap, is it or not. Weather channel sucks!:bang:


 
I hear ya, it came a half day early according to what I expected. Had to call it a day. Didn't rain as much as what you've got, but it's blowning hard enough to put out a wind advisory, up to 50+ gusts. Oh well, I'll get finished up tomorrow. I might have stuck it out, but the LO had to get to naperville to greet a new family member into the world, so there was no waiting around. Part of the deal was he and his kubota loader tractor dealing with the wood and brush. He had a huge fire in his pit and we just burned as we went.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Rain again here today. 

Just cleaning some saws/ropes/gear from yesterdays backyard White Pine removals. We got rained on until 11:00 am or so but we worked through it. We put down plywood and were able to haul all the logs and skid big piles of brush to the street where it was up and out. Now it's a waiting game on the weather so I can get in there and grind the stumps.


----------



## Grace Tree

My wife's coming back from 10 days in Hawaii on Sat. I found out the hardest part about cooking for yourself is PREHEAT OVEN TO 350 DEGREES, although the part about removing the film from the TV dinner and while leaving the vegetables covered can get a little tricky.
Phil


----------



## Tree Pig

Small Wood said:


> My wife's coming back from 10 days in Hawaii on Sat. I found out the hardest part about cooking for yourself is PREHEAT OVEN TO 350 DEGREES, although the part about removing the film from the TV dinner and while leaving the vegetables covered can get a little tricky.
> Phil


 
*With all due respect*; I was going to suggest preheating something else since the wife has been gone for 10 days so you dont let her down... then I realized you are 64 so never mind


----------



## Grace Tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> *With all due respect*; I was going to suggest preheating something else since the wife has been gone for 10 days so you dont let her down... then I realized you are 64 so never mind


 OK. I won't let her down. Really. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:
You Stihl guys worry about the strangest things.
Phil


----------



## tree md

Crazy day yesterday. Worked til dark and didn't get in til 10:30. 

Started out on one I had bid last week in the rain. Large leader over the woman's house, maybe 20" at the fork, in a tree that was already storm damaged. She was just wanting me to mitigate the hazard for her. When I bid the tree it started pouring as soon as I got out of the truck. Looked it over and gave here a price over the phone. She told me she didn't have that much money, told me what she did have to spend and I told her sold to an American. I figured about 2 hours to block it down and lower everything from over the house... When I got to the job and walked around the back side of the tree I could see there was a hole through the limb that went up through the main crotch where there and been another large leader break off during a previous storm. Totally unclimbable, let alone trying to rig from. From the front view it looked perfectly sound, back view you could see where there was only about 2 inches of wood on either side of the hole holding it. I had to tell her no go without a crane. She got mad but what can you do. She don't have money for a crane job and I am not trying to die in her tree... Seeya.

Called the next job and bumped her up on the schedule... Finally, after chatting with the customer for what seemed like forever we got started at 1:00 PM. Worked til dark, had to wait til 8 to pick up the check and the woman kept me there another hour chatting before she wrote the check... I was exhausted but finally made it home after 10. Took out 2 large storm damaged pines that had already come over and dropped two more trees. Pruned 3... Long day.

Spent all of today bidding work... Got 3 more to look at tomorrow... My groundy has to go to his mothers funeral this weekend, then we are talking about hitting Panama City, FL for a few days and staying at his sister's condo. Gonna try to be back to work towards the end of the week.


----------



## Toddppm

NCTREE said:


> I have a website finally up and running. Check it out and let me know what you think. Any suggestions on things I should included or change? My gf is taking search engine opt school right now and is using my site to practice on so hopefully it helps. I hope to tweak it a little more as I get info. Thanks, Marc


 
There are alot of grammatical mistakes in there, needs some proofreading for sure. It looks really good, I like it.


----------



## TreeAce

NCTREE said:


> I have a website finally up and running. Check it out and let me know what you think. Any suggestions on things I should included or change? My gf is taking search engine opt school right now and is using my site to practice on so hopefully it helps. I hope to tweak it a little more as I get info. Thanks, Marc


 
All n all I like it. I agree there are some grammar issues. I would def do somthing about the REFERANCE page. The pictures are good but they should be on there own page. Having a REF page is good....but have REFs on the page. I would NOT have the page say "available upon request". It could say "MORE ref available" but there needs to be some already there.


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> I have a website finally up and running. Check it out and let me know what you think. Any suggestions on things I should included or change? My gf is taking search engine opt school right now and is using my site to practice on so hopefully it helps. I hope to tweak it a little more as I get info. Thanks, Marc


 
I checked it a few times from different computers. Your having load issues (large background image taking too long to load). I have a few background images that work real well for tree sites. they are smaller images that are just repeated over and over. I have a decent bark pattern that would look nice. If your interested let me know I will email it to you and you can give it to your webmaster. Take him 2 minutes to change it.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Ganoderma applanatum,Oxyporus populinus,Fomes fomentarius,Armillaria mellea. Forms chemical and physical barriers creating a six sided wall plugging xylem or tracheids and altering xylem to increase resistance to decay and discoloration. primarily in the axial and ray parenchyma cells in the sapwood stored by transport during and after photosynthesis and reused as plant needs . relative proportion to root mass and crown mass.
> 
> Can I have my hoagy now


 
4th question wrong ropey....root crown.....not root and crown (canopy)
Extensive examination of the junction of root and stem, and the area immediately below, aimed at determining stability, presence of disease. decay, etc.


----------



## treevet

Got an appt. finally to close on an acre of commercial property on Mon. with option on another 2/3 acre. Nice location and no standing water after these downpours. Looking to build a 2 bay building with an office and plenty of storage in the next year.


----------



## NCTREE

Thanks for the replies, yes I need to work on the grammer errors. SOM yes others have noticed the loading issues, I thought it might be the photo gallery I have up. I would like to check out those background images if you want to email them to me. I gonna change the reference page to a testemonial page where customers can give feedback. I designed it all by myself so things are gonna need to be fixed, my gf does this sort of stuff at work so when she gets the time she'll fix it up. I get frustrated and want to throw my computer against the wall after working on it.:bang:


----------



## TreeAce

You will get er all str8nd around. It will be worth it to...a good website is a must these days. well, ....pretty much so. And it WILL be a must , for real, in the very near future.


----------



## arborpros

sgreanbeans said:


> . Who has a Tree Motion? They really that good?


 
I bought one about a year ago and I have mostly positive things to say about them. I am 5'11" tall and my weight fluctuates from about 175-180. If you take the time to adjust the harness to yourself and build it out by puting hooks where you want it and loops where you need them, you will love it. There are times during a full hard day of climbing that when I take a break I'll just sit in the harness and damn near fall asleep. I rarely have my circulation cut off for any amount of time. It will smash your balls like any other saw just not as much. The floating ring tie in point is a little different to get used to but after a day or two it is awesome. You get great motion out of it side to side and front to back when trying to reach out far with a hand saw or Silky. The harness has a red ring near your tail bone to tie your saw lanyard on to which is great. You can hook your saw to the left or right side and not have and binding issues with the lanyard. I strongly recommend buy two caritools for each side of the saw to hook stuff on to. The pads are wide and feel great on your legs and back and are removable for washing.

Two things that suck about the harness - the price $500. And when you carry a larger saw, anything other than a top handle, the harness likes to sag to that side. Even if you tighten the waste, it still sags. other than that this harness is on a whole other level period.

All in all I'm glad I spent the $$ and will buy one again if this one ever fails or is stolen.


----------



## ducaticorse

arborpros said:


> I bought one about a year ago and I have mostly positive things to say about them. I am 5'11" tall and my weight fluctuates from about 175-180. If you take the time to adjust the harness to yourself and build it out by puting hooks where you want it and loops where you need them, you will love it. There are times during a full hard day of climbing that when I take a break I'll just sit in the harness and damn near fall asleep. I rarely have my circulation cut off for any amount of time. It will smash your balls like any other saw just not as much. The floating ring tie in point is a little different to get used to but after a day or two it is awesome. You get great motion out of it side to side and front to back when trying to reach out far with a hand saw or Silky. The harness has a red ring near your tail bone to tie your saw lanyard on to which is great. You can hook your saw to the left or right side and not have and binding issues with the lanyard. I strongly recommend buy two caritools for each side of the saw to hook stuff on to. The pads are wide and feel great on your legs and back and are removable for washing.
> 
> Two things that suck about the harness - the price $500. And when you carry a larger saw, anything other than a top handle, the harness likes to sag to that side. Even if you tighten the waste, it still sags. other than that this harness is on a whole other level period.
> 
> All in all I'm glad I spent the $$ and will buy one again if this one ever fails or is stolen.


 
Lets hope neither is the case.....


----------



## arborpros

ducaticorse said:


> Lets hope neither is the case.....


 
Man you just never know. There are some shady people in all parts of the world. Failure is not in the future as it is a solid harness and after 1 year of hard climbing there are little to no wear marks. Theft is a real possiblity though. I have a separate insurance policy on the contents of my trucks to cover all my stuff just in case. I think it costs my $350 a year for $10G's of coverage. I'm about to increase to $15G's coverage next month. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## treevet

arborpros said:


> Man you just never know. There are some shady people in all parts of the world. Failure is not in the future as it is a solid harness and after 1 year of hard climbing there are little to no wear marks. Theft is a real possiblity though. I have a separate insurance policy on the contents of my trucks to cover all my stuff just in case. I think it costs my $350 a year for $10G's of coverage. I'm about to increase to $15G's coverage next month. Better safe than sorry.


 
Ain't that the truth. This is the land of the thieves and when caught they just let em back out. Detective told me they just closed another large jail and I could take a guess at what that means. 

Insurance got me a grand more than the dump trailer I got stolen last month as I got a great buy on it. Those little additional coverages are real smart.


----------



## arborpros

treevet said:


> Ain't that the truth. This is the land of the thieves and when caught they just let em back out. Detective told me they just closed another large jail and I could take a guess at what that means.
> 
> Insurance got me a grand more than the dump trailer I got stolen last month as I got a great buy on it. Those little additional coverages are real smart.


 
A cheap if you think about it. Be over insured and you come out ahead in the log run. Worth every penny.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> 4th question wrong ropey....root crown.....not root and crown (canopy)
> Extensive examination of the junction of root and stem, and the area immediately below, aimed at determining stability, presence of disease. decay, etc.


 
Ok gotcha I was looking at root shoot ratio hoagyless again However its the balance of root and crown that determines stability issues or what to do to alleviate an issue so I was looking in the right area


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I just see you as another AA without the picts and vids. You so concerned about a little spike tap in a tree yet I bet you spike prunes all the time as you a lardo. You never show any picts of your work, equipment or anything. Only thing I ever saw was a long time ago some beat stuff and very little of it.
> 
> Tell me what you know....you at least a Certified Arb? What are some of the common fungi you are worried about entering these spike holes? What happens during compartmentalization? Where and how is energy stored? What is a root crown evaluation?
> 
> Say something smart for once....please.
> 
> You ain't stuffin nothing in a glove box cept maybe a giant ham and cheese hoagy lol.


 You can't even spell hoagie right you ol' moron , I would wipe my ### with your cert. card and I would chain all your roller painted trucks to ships for anchors where they belong , start a thread about what you know woopty friggin doo' Daves and the big red trucks are @ it again , and ya wanna know what I wasn't gonna say anything but I showed my wife that vid of the crane , and she looked at me laughed and said "do you really need to say that you have a crane bad enough to buy that turd .... " she said "save your money and buy something that isn't a bad day away from the junk heap" I have nice well maintained trucks maybe not alot of them but unlike you who has double of everything trying to put them together to equal one half decent truck .. Again I grew up in the nursery pop pop I was running a 40" cat spade at 11 years old I have made trees my life and I couldn't care less what some has been/ never was thinks of me , funny for all the time that you have and knowledge and not afraid to share it I have never read or heard a single thing about you in any tree or landscape mag. or book EVER ... Must be exciting and I am sure your looking forward to the OL' HOMOS convention in Flemington this fall just remember I am exit # 3 off the turnpike and exit 31 of 295 , I am always around and willing to finish this face to face pappy ....


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Ain't that the truth. This is the land of the thieves and when caught they just let em back out. Detective told me they just closed another large jail and I could take a guess at what that means.
> 
> Insurance got me a grand more than the dump trailer I got stolen last month as I got a great buy on it. Those little additional coverages are real smart.


 
A grand is 999.99 dollars more than that lawn mower tow behind trailer is worth , its a 2 log dog ... Towed by a half dead horse ... And driven by a crabby ol wanker ...lol... OHHH And that stump cutter ya just wasted money on my as well have steiner on that too , I would walk all over it with mine , there isn't a cutter under 30hp worth a damn for someone that does production stump work , I can't believe someone of your superior intellect would bye such a monstrosity ..... I guess maybe instead of buying an acre of wetlands maybe you could have sprung for a diesel cutter worth its weight , hopefully it makes it 2 years or so so your not junking a machine that you still owe money on , lol what a joke ... Must take all day for the GM to run the crane feed the chipper and grind the stumps and your getting 2g's for a 2 man crew , your more of a crook than AA...


----------



## ropensaddle

I'm beginning to think some of us are reverting back to apes maybe the pole shift is reversing evolution:hmm3grin2orange: I don't believe I am an ape though:monkey:


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> I'm beginning to think some of us are reverting back to apes maybe the pole shift is reversing evolution:hmm3grin2orange: I don't believe I am an ape though:monkey:


 
Fact is, most of the guys here wouldn't be so rude to each other face to face. There would be (at least I believe) a certain measure of professionalism. It's WAY too easy to type a bunch of douchebaggery to each other with just the tap of a key. Too many guys on here, my self included are too quick to jump down each others throats. It's really quite comical. I'd like to see what all the tough computer tree guys actualy did to each other if they really ever met up for a physical "show down". What a crock of ####E LOL...... Better things to do much? YES.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> You can't even spell hoagie right you ol' moron , I would wipe my ### with your cert. card and I would chain all your roller painted trucks to ships for anchors where they belong , start a thread about what you know woopty friggin doo' Daves and the big red trucks are @ it again , and ya wanna know what I wasn't gonna say anything but I showed my wife that vid of the crane , and she looked at me laughed and said "do you really need to say that you have a crane bad enough to buy that turd .... " she said "save your money and buy something that isn't a bad day away from the junk heap" I have nice well maintained trucks maybe not alot of them but unlike you who has double of everything trying to put them together to equal one half decent truck .. Again I grew up in the nursery pop pop I was running a 40" cat spade at 11 years old I have made trees my life and I couldn't care less what some has been/ never was thinks of me , funny for all the time that you have and knowledge and not afraid to share it I have never read or heard a single thing about you in any tree or landscape mag. or book EVER ... Must be exciting and I am sure your looking forward to the OL' HOMOS convention in Flemington this fall just remember I am exit # 3 off the turnpike and exit 31 of 295 , I am always around and willing to finish this face to face pappy ....



Your wife not gonna join in is she? Scares me way more than you.:hmm3grin2orange:

Later Aerialist 101

ps http://youtu.be/n78BpvaX9N8


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Fact is, most of the guys here wouldn't be so rude to each other face to face. There would be (at least I believe) a certain measure of professionalism. It's WAY too easy to type a bunch of douchebaggery to each other with just the tap of a key. Too many guys on here, my self included are too quick to jump down each others throats. It's really quite comical. I'd like to see what all the tough computer tree guys actualy did to each other if they really ever met up for a physical "show down". What a crock of ####E LOL...... Better things to do much? YES.


 
Lol I'm down, thing is I'm sorta quiet and laid back, have not lost it in many many moons. Me and my buds flip chit and act up you would think we are about to kill each other, then the laughter flows. I got better things to do than end up in jail or dead but if pushed too far I can get dangerous as any.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Scares me way more than you.



Lighten up on old vet, he's a tender little guy. A few harsh words will send him packin for a week or two. 
Just got home from my first crane removal, what a rush. Was hoping it would be a decurrent tree but not the case, 3 big leaf maples. Lucked out and had a really experienced CO, and made some huge picks with his direction. Might of been all of reg's vids I have watched or the experience of the CO but gotta say, crane work aint that big of deal. One tense moment though, the g.m cut a few feet off the butt of a 40 foot leader. The load shifted and headed towards the primaries, a very calm CO sure did come out of his shell on that one.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Scares me way more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up on old vet, he's a tender little guy. A few harsh words will send him packin for a week or two.
> Just got home from my first crane removal, what a rush. Was hoping it would be a decurrent tree but not the case, 3 big leaf maples. Lucked out and had a really experienced CO, and made some huge picks with his direction. Might of been all of reg's vids I have watched or the experience of the CO but gotta say, crane work aint that big of deal. One tense moment though, the g.m cut a few feet off the butt of a 40 foot leader. The load shifted and headed towards the primaries, a very calm CO sure did come out of his shell on that one.


 
1st crane job? You lookin for the beginner's forum son.

sounded pretty scary tho :msp_ohmy:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> 1st crane job? You lookin for the beginner's forum son.
> 
> sounded pretty scary tho :msp_ohmy:


 
Was waiting for that, you read like a book. Don't forget you are working in Ohio nobody lives there, you got all the room in the world to work with. I had fun and I'll leave it at that. Last time I put you in your place you wrote some long good bye letter only to come slinkin back a few weeks later . Not gonna do that to ya again. Tah Tah.


----------



## MarquisTree

Started the day with a couple nice cranes jobs.

Tune took delivery of a new chip truck, dropped off a new to us bucket truck to be lettered, then helped our mechanic with clutch replacement on one of our grapple woodsmens, then fixed some wiring issues on our Ethe grapple chipper... just got home. It would be nice if this wasn't normal


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Was waiting for that, you read like a book. Don't forget you are working in Ohio nobody lives there, you got all the room in the world to work with. I had fun and I'll leave it at that. Last time I put you in your place you wrote some long good bye letter only to come slinkin back a few weeks later . Not gonna do that to ya again. Tah Tah.


 
thanks, yeah that was just brutal.

wasn't it?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Tons of wood and lots of brush ~ how would you get it out? ...*

That dead Oak I took down yesterday and the brush from the damaged one had to be gotten out of a wooded backyard and the only way out was across the backyards of three neighbors who only allowed it with zero turf damage.The Steiner delivered the brush and logs about a quarter mile to the closest place we could get the trucks and chipper.

The one ton wagon can handle quite a load of brush. I recruited my wife to drive it replacing her two nephews. (_and saving $200_) A friend came along to help. The morning was a rain out and everybody's lawn was wet from it but the eight-wheeled tractor never spun a wheel or damaged any turf, even after many trips out through the wooded lot and across the neighbor's property.

I'm leaving the smaller stuff for the neighbor's wood burners as a thank you for allowing access across their property. Everytbody's happy, and I make money.

[video=youtube;GTmZah7-jAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmZah7-jAE[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Scares me way more than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up on old vet, he's a tender little guy. A few harsh words will send him packin for a week or two.
> Just got home from my first crane removal, what a rush. Was hoping it would be a decurrent tree but not the case, 3 big leaf maples. Lucked out and had a really experienced CO, and made some huge picks with his direction. Might of been all of reg's vids I have watched or the experience of the CO but gotta say, crane work aint that big of deal. One tense moment though, the g.m cut a few feet off the butt of a 40 foot leader. The load shifted and headed towards the primaries, a very calm CO sure did come out of his shell on that one.


 
Yea I will be gone for a while , right after I take a minute to tell you too that your about a significant as that other old blow hard , amazing you my as well change your username to the "ghost" can't tell if your here or somewhere HOLDEN someones WOOD in your mouth , amazing a race to the bitter end of nothing , and it would be like 2 ####### to be afraid of my wife ... Ist crane job at what age , yea you should be taken alot less serious than we all give ya credit for ... Climb donkey climb


----------



## oldirty

MarquisTree said:


> Started the day with a couple nice cranes jobs.
> 
> Tune took delivery of a new chip truck, dropped off a new to us bucket truck to be lettered, then helped our mechanic with clutch replacement on one of our grapple woodsmens, then fixed some wiring issues on our Ethe grapple chipper... just got home. It would be nice if this wasn't normal


 
did you drop that deuce on the fresh paint in the back like you planned or do i get to christen that thing when i get in tomorrow? i bet wendell will put a mean grease streak in it before you do. lol

how she look? picture or do i gotta wait till tomorrow? 

just got done laying wood to the ol girl.... she asked for kisses, you believe that? i said no and hit it harder. feeling pretty good as we speak.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> thanks, yeah that was just brutal.
> 
> wasn't it?


 
Brutal??? in your case more like pathetic ..... For once I agree with the masses here you are a mangina and a wrinkly one at that ...


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Fact is, most of the guys here wouldn't be so rude to each other face to face. There would be (at least I believe) a certain measure of professionalism. It's WAY too easy to type a bunch of douchebaggery to each other with just the tap of a key. Too many guys on here, my self included are too quick to jump down each others throats. It's really quite comical. I'd like to see what all the tough computer tree guys actualy did to each other if they really ever met up for a physical "show down". What a crock of ####E LOL...... Better things to do much? YES.


 
Hey listen man I am sorry that you have to read that stuff believe me but I am not a PM kinda guy I say it here get it out and move on , besides I don't hide both TV and OD were supposedly making a stop by the ol' Garden State gave them my # and where I hang and nuttin ... But anyway I would let them buy me a beer if we hung out .. Well TV will be buying alot more than one for his shananigans


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Brutal??? in your case more like pathetic ..... For once I agree with the masses here you are a mangina and a wrinkly one at that ...


 
Did your wife tell you to say that?


----------



## ducaticorse

mr. holden wood said:


> Was waiting for that, you read like a book. Don't forget you are working in Ohio nobody lives there, you got all the room in the world to work with. I had fun and I'll leave it at that. Last time I put you in your place you wrote some long good bye letter only to come slinkin back a few weeks later . Not gonna do that to ya again. Tah Tah.


 
Shesus, here we go agai!


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I will be gone for a while , right after I take a minute to tell you too that your about a significant as that other old blow hard , amazing you my as well change your username to the "ghost" can't tell if your here or somewhere HOLDEN someones WOOD in your mouth , amazing a race to the bitter end of nothing , and it would be like 2 ####### to be afraid of my wife ... Ist crane job at what age , yea you should be taken alot less serious than we all give ya credit for ... Climb donkey climb


 
The majority of my work is pruning. I'm willing to bet our 4 man crew generates more then most without me ever using more then a 200t on a daily basis. Seattle has some of the tightest restrictions on removals and companys focused solely on take downs are falling by the wayside. 
Take down guys are really pretty common around here to be honest. A C.A. typically makes five or more an hour then even the most skilled tree killer. Guess you wouldn't know much about that though. As far as my limited posting, I get enough b.s with the guys five days a week, don't need to be doing it here.


----------



## the Aerialist

*My specialty is difficult and dangerous removals ...*



mr. holden wood said:


> The majority of my work is pruning. I'm willing to bet our 4 man crew generates more then most without me ever using more then a 200t on a daily basis. Seattle has some of the tightest restrictions on removals and companys focused solely on take downs are falling by the wayside.
> Take down guys are really pretty common around here to be honest. A C.A. typically makes five or more an hour then even the most skilled tree killer. Guess you wouldn't know much about that though. As far as my limited posting, I get enough b.s with the guys five days a week, don't need to be doing it here.


 
I often take just my wife on trivial pruning jobs and while the profit level is very high for the amount of work done and the equipment involved, the big money is on the big difficult trees. I do enjoy the quiet and peaceful small pruning jobs using the 200T rarely, other than the odd branch that is to big to handle with my my Silky or snippers. I'm not an hourly worker so my pay is the profit from the job as a whole. Big Trees = Big Money.


----------



## mr. holden wood

the Aerialist said:


> I often take just my wife on trivial pruning jobs and while the profit level is very high for the amount of work done and the equipment involved, the big money is on the big difficult trees. I do enjoy the quiet and peaceful small pruning jobs using the saw rarely other than the odd branch that is to big to handle with my my Silky or snippers. I'm not an hourly worker so my pay is the profit from the job as a whole. Big Trees = Big Money.


 
Hate to be rude but you can't relate. I've seen the vids.


----------



## stihl.logger

ya know i gotta be honest, when i first started reading this thread a while back, i was interested in maybe picking up a trick or two and seeing what people have been up to. anymore i do it for the laughs. i have a bad day, i read this and get a laugh, i have a good day, i read it anyhow and laugh even harder. makes me wonder why some of you quit being stand up comics and got into the tree business. i half believe that if i got a few of you blow hards together i could do a tree removal without any saws or a grinder, get ya all talkin around a tree and it would end up three counties over, roots and all. thanks to those (i would hope you know who you are) for all the laughs


----------



## the Aerialist

*Let me tell you how I really feel ...*



mr. holden wood said:


> Hate to be rude but you can't relate. I've seen the vids.


 So where are your videos? Post some of your work for us all to see. 

Most of you haters are wage workers too scared or lacking confidence to try to work for yourselves. I believe that all the hate and vituperative comments stem from inadequate personalities who hate the idea that a 60 something old man can start a business in this rough trade and be successful. The loudest objectors are failures who are so envous of me that they feel they must lash out and attack from the comfort of their keyboards while they drink or drug themselves into oblivion.

Many of you who actually do have a business got it handed to you from your Fathers or rich Uncles or something. You have it all and are failing at it. A silver platter that you can't handle. I worked for a company like that, the Son and heir apparent was a 47 year old drunk who only had a job because his Father couldn't fire him because he'd be homeless and without a job. The guy was a bucket queen and in two years I never saw him get out of it and actually climb a tree.

So I challenge you A-holes to put up or shut up. Don't criticize me unless you can match me by showing your work for us all to see You may not like me, but guess what, _no one_ likes you because you are just loud mouthed failures who have nothing to show. Get drunk or high and rave on. I don't give a Rat's Arse what you think. You (_collectively_) are nothing and you know it. Striking out at me for being sucessful is all you can do. Get a life Jackwagons.

Having said that, I do respect many of you who are CAs and many who aren't. Getting certified only means you are paper trained though, and there are many paper trained CEs who spend their careers driving by trees that low wage workers have hacked for line clearance.

Have a nice day, you deserve one for the wreckage you have made of your lives.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I will be gone for a while , right after I take a minute to tell you too that your about a significant as that other old blow hard , amazing you my as well change your username to the "ghost" can't tell if your here or somewhere HOLDEN someones WOOD in your mouth , amazing a race to the bitter end of nothing , and it would be like 2 ####### to be afraid of my wife ... Ist crane job at what age , yea you should be taken alot less serious than we all give ya credit for ... Climb donkey climb


 
Ok that does it since when does doing a crane job mean anything? I worked thirty years taking down #### you could not imagine in your wildest friggin dreams without a crane. I know a crane makes things easier but no way in hell it makes you a better climber than someone who does crane work without a crane.


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> Ok that does it since when does doing a crane job mean anything? I worked thirty years taking down #### you could not imagine in your wildest friggin dreams without a crane. I know a crane makes things easier but no way in hell it makes you a better climber than someone who does crane work without a crane.


 
Ya know I never did a crane job myself, not that I would like to try it if I had someone experienced to show me the ropes. I really don't understand all the hype, it actually looks easier than taking it down old school. I respect the guys who do it for a living everyday but come on is really that hard to do? In my case I think the hardest part of craning a tree would be biding it right. That being said anyone want to teach me to crane some trees?:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Ok that does it since when does doing a crane job mean anything? I worked thirty years taking down #### you could not imagine in your wildest friggin dreams without a crane. I know a crane makes things easier but no way in hell it makes you a better climber than someone who does crane work without a crane.


 
That is not the point , but you have done done more than one I am sure .... Thats the point .. Why are you so hung up on cranes , I agree that cranes are for people who can't do it the hard way as well but I have done crane removals more than once ..


----------



## NCTREE

My Friday is gonna be an easy one, grind a hickory stump out and plant an acer rubrum then it off to see this guy over the weekend.

[video=youtube_share;-02VrChRqpc]http://youtu.be/-02VrChRqpc[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> The majority of my work is pruning. I'm willing to bet our 4 man crew generates more then most without me ever using more then a 200t on a daily basis. Seattle has some of the tightest restrictions on removals and companys focused solely on take downs are falling by the wayside.
> Take down guys are really pretty common around here to be honest. A C.A. typically makes five or more an hour then even the most skilled tree killer. Guess you wouldn't know much about that though. As far as my limited posting, I get enough b.s with the guys five days a week, don't need to be doing it here.


 
So whats your point ? I fail to see anything that makes any real sense you have tight restrictions in a area filled with take downers so what .. My point is still the same , although your avatar is a removal right or a prune to the dirt ?


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> So where are your videos? Post some of your work for us all to see.
> 
> Most of you haters are wage workers too scared or lacking confidence to try to work for yourselves. I believe that all the hate and vituperative comments stem from inadequate personalities who hate the idea that a 60 something old man can start a business in this rough trade and be successful. The loudest objectors are failures who are so envous of me that they feel they must lash out and attack from the comfort of their keyboards while they drink or drug themselves into oblivion.
> 
> Many of you who actually do have a business got it handed to you from your Fathers or rich Uncles or something. You have it all and are failing at it. A silver platter that you can't handle. I worked for a company like that, the Son and heir apparent was a 47 year old drunk who only had a job because his Father couldn't fire him because he'd be homeless and without a job. The guy was a bucket queen and in two years I never saw him get out of it and actually climb a tree.
> 
> So I challenge you A-holes to put up or shut up. Don't criticize me unless you can match me by showing your work for us all to see You may not like me, but guess what, _no one_ likes you because you are just loud mouthed failures who have nothing to show. Get drunk or high and rave on. I don't give a Rat's Arse what you think. You (_collectively_) are nothing and you know it. Striking out at me for being sucessful is all you can do. Get a life Jackwagons.
> 
> Having said that, I do respect many of you who are CAs and many who aren't. Getting certified only means you are paper trained though, and there are many paper trained CEs who spend their careers driving by trees that low wage workers have hacked for line clearance.
> 
> Have a nice day, you deserve one for the wreckage you have made of your lives.


 
Yea AA or just A, you can't relate we can all agree on that , you should leave this forum without haste and report to the jokes and funny pics forum immediately


----------



## sgreanbeans

I dunno, maybe AA should stay, with all the stupid fighting going on, atleast we can all agree about him! With out him, u guys are going to turn to eye gouge's and curb checks, not good. I no likey me friends fighting. 

AA, had ya block but can see the quotes, so why bother. I will take your challenge. I will make a video soon. See some of us, when on the job, have work to do, no time for playing movies star. I don't need to prove myself to anyone, they all ready know I am bad ass. so I, like the rest of us don't need to make highly edited videos to make us look good. We are good. At some point you really should invest (with all that mula your making) in a chipper, or a real truck. I dunno, some sort of tree equipment. You are constantly trying to prove your self to us, please stop, really, it's pointless. Never going to happen, damage is done, your videos are ridiculous, but if you really need to see one. Let me see what I can do. I will try to find a DANGEROUS TREE, a really dangerous tree, a tree so dangerous that it is dangerous, the most dangerous tree ever. It will be dangerous to do the tree and I will bet it will be dangerous. Cause its Dangerous.


----------



## TreeAce

sgreanbeans said:


> I dunno, maybe AA should stay, with all the stupid fighting going on, atleast we can all agree about him! With out him, u guys are going to turn to eye gouge's and curb checks, not good. I no likey me friends fighting.
> 
> AA, had ya block but can see the quotes, so why bother. I will take your challenge. I will make a video soon. See some of us, when on the job, have work to do, no time for playing movies star. I don't need to prove myself to anyone, they all ready know I am bad ass. so I, like the rest of us don't need to make highly edited videos to make us look good. We are good. At some point you really should invest (with all that mula your making) in a chipper, or a real truck. I dunno, some sort of tree equipment. You are constantly trying to prove your self to us, please stop, really, it's pointless. Never going to happen, damage is done, your videos are ridiculous, but if you really need to see one. Let me see what I can do. I will try to find a DANGEROUS TREE, a really dangerous tree, a tree so dangerous that it is dangerous, the most dangerous tree ever. It will be dangerous to do the tree and I will bet it will be dangerous. Cause its Dangerous.


 
LOL...I dont think you could find a tree that, for many of us here, could ever be more dangerous than a certian sombody having anymore tree equipment. Now THATS freakn dangerous..... LOL picture this...a guy ridng a lawn mower waving a 200T around, over his head, one handed....LMFAO..... OH WAIT,,,did I say any "more" tree equipment? I am not sure he even really has any now.....cept some saws and some climbing gear. Dangerous ENOUGH right there.


----------



## deevo

*Removal and planting*

We (tree Climber57 and I) removed a small row of damaged cedars yesterday, and planted 2 weeping Nootkas in there place! Like our custom tree mover? Not a steiner but did the job! Fun day!


----------



## stihl.logger

the Aerialist said:


> Most of you haters are wage workers too scared or lacking confidence to try to work for yourselves. I believe that all the hate and vituperative comments stem from inadequate personalities who hate the idea that a 60 something old man can start a business in this rough trade and be successful. The loudest objectors are failures who are so envous of me that they feel they must lash out and attack from the comfort of their keyboards while they drink or drug themselves into oblivion.
> 
> Many of you who actually do have a business got it handed to you from your Fathers or rich Uncles or something. You have it all and are failing at it. A silver platter that you can't handle. I worked for a company like that, the Son and heir apparent was a 47 year old drunk who only had a job because his Father couldn't fire him because he'd be homeless and without a job. The guy was a bucket queen and in two years I never saw him get out of it and actually climb a tree.
> .


 
listen you self indulgent wiener, i'm 26 and own my own gig, and i dont have a big head about it. you on the other hand have taken since the earth cooled, (or whenever the doctor slapped your mom for giving birth to you) to figure out how to run your own show, i run mine on quality and honesty. you run yours on deception and being really half arsed. do what you do man, we are all amazed


----------



## NCTREE

deevo said:


> We (tree Climber57 and I) removed a small row of damaged cedars yesterday, and planted 2 weeping Nootkas in there place! Like our custom tree mover? Not a steiner but did the job! Fun day!


 
Nice! who needs a steiner when you have a stumper! :hmm3grin2orange:

Here's a couple pics from today. Time to crack open a few dogfishheads. The top fuel nationals are going on at the drags over the hill and my house is gonna be rumbling all weekend.


----------



## deevo

NCTREE said:


> Nice! who needs a steiner when you have a stumper! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Here's a couple pics from today. Time to crack open a few dogfishheads. The top fuel nationals are going on at the drags over the hill and my house is gonna be rumbling all weekend.


 
Nice job, that grinder looks like it would do some damage and chew a few stumps!


----------



## lxt

AA or A.........whatever!

I know your area very well, I just dont get why all the hostility? alot of your vids are good in picture quality Only!!....BUT, are trees that an average apprentice can handle easily & "Properly". When I put Pic`s on here it was for practice of doing such & to tell ya the truth....my guys looked at me like WTF are you doing?

Really, to post as many vids & pics as you have.....I consider it self indulgent, ones reputation will get them the work & is the step toward being successful, you make comment about drug users & drunks, etc... but self admit your Nephew was once in the same boat.....Now you wanna bust on those types but come to the defense of Johnny???????

As long as you put up Vid`s overstating how dangerous a tree is....which was a walk in the park!! & pic`s/Vids using a lawn mower for tree work & the other antics you think make you successful.........those of us who truly do dangerous trees & have the proper equipment will always look at you in an other than favorable way..........! No disrespect intended here, But I love when I have to bid against you.....NOW!!! My advice to ya..... just chill a bit, learn & quit being so condascending.




LXT..................


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> That is not the point , but you have done done more than one I am sure .... Thats the point .. Why are you so hung up on cranes , I agree that cranes are for people who can't do it the hard way as well but I have done crane removals more than once ..


 
I have craned once with a dumb ass operator it was the easiest day in thirty years. Why have we seemingly made crane work the status of our industry? I passed a crew of illegals made legal doing right of way I trimmed 20 years ago. They had 85 foot elevators, we had 55 foot top kicks and had to climb out to remove over hang! They are getting fat out of shape, I'm still hard for my age. Anyway the point is; expensive equipment can help but take it away from them they are clueless, not all but many could not do it the hard way requiring much more skill jmo.


----------



## Nailsbeats

My challenging tree day has consisted of 2 Spruce trims, 1 Lilac, a hedge trim, and 3 ground stumps. 

Now it's off to grind a few more stumps, it's tough being a hardcore treeguy ya know.:cool2:

PS. feel more like a lawn jockey, haven't even left the ground, lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

stihl.logger said:


> ya know i gotta be honest, when i first started reading this thread a while back, i was interested in maybe picking up a trick or two and seeing what people have been up to. anymore i do it for the laughs. i have a bad day, i read this and get a laugh, i have a good day, i read it anyhow and laugh even harder. makes me wonder why some of you quit being stand up comics and got into the tree business. i half believe that if i got a few of you blow hards together i could do a tree removal without any saws or a grinder, get ya all talkin around a tree and it would end up three counties over, roots and all. thanks to those (i would hope you know who you are) for all the laughs


 
I find it turns me off, the childish bickering that goes on. I sorta found it interesting at first, then it just became flames and whining. I guess any thread over 25 posts gets that way. Good thing I'm not a mod any more, or I'da closed the thread.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Nailsbeats said:


> My challenging tree day has consisted of 2 Spruce trims, 1 Lilac, a hedge trim, and 3 ground stumps.
> 
> Now it's off to grind a few more stumps, it's tough being a hardcore treeguy ya know.:cool2:
> 
> PS. feel more like a lawn jockey, haven't even left the ground, lol.


 
Yesterday we killed 40 ft of yew hedge that was 15-20 ft tall. Typical city back yard with a narrow exit, so we had to carry a few limbs at a time. Try to drag anything and "your wrecking the flowers!" Took 5 hours, a tank of gas in the MS260, and more then 3/4 of the 10yrd dump was filled. Oh, I got two down and the nieghbor cam out to kvetch on me being 2 feet into here yard, so I had to notch and snap the back side stems vs salami cuts through several at a time.

I told the client-lady that the neighbor was upset a about the hedge going away and she shakes her head "but she was always complaining about the mess?!?"

We left on 25-30 ft specimen, that I raised for the fence going in, and the lady tells me that she has a pict from shortly after it was planted some 40 years ago, her first born was just starting to walk and yew cam to his knees.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I find it turns me off, the childish bickering that goes on. I sorta found it interesting at first, then it just became flames and whining. I guess any thread over 25 posts gets that way. Good thing I'm not a mod any more, or I'da closed the thread.


 
Ah ya ole stick in the mud....you got over 14,000 posts. We gonna find anything childish in there if we looked?.opcorn:

Doubt if you could've closed this thread. Its got a life of its own.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Maybe you need to start your own website*

Your thread's been pretty successful. Have you thought of having your own whadjadotoday dot com website. Here's some forum ideas. You could build the site and sell it. Most of these have been covered on this thread at one time or another with the exception of "foro espanol" and "frugal living":
I borrowed these from Craigslist
Phil
antiques 19
apple / mac R+ 93
arts forum R+ 290
astronomy 2
atheism R+ 913
automotive R+ 361
beauty / fashion R 67
bicycling R 679
bisexuality R 20
boomers R+ 89
celebrity gossip R+ 342

classical music
climate & weather 2
computer forum R+ 579
crafts forum R+ 28
dance 3
death & dying R+ 108
design & decor 26
dieting R+ 85
disabilities R+ 24
disaster relief R
divorce R 239
eating disorder R 10
ecology R+ 68
education 83
elder care 1
electronics 22
en français svp
etiquette R 198
film & theatre R 115
fitness R+ 80
fixit / home imp R 64
food forum R+ 294
foro español 1
frugal living R 146
gaming R+ 324
gardening 58
genealogy R 1
gift ideas 23
haiku hotel R+ 90
health & healing R 242
history forum R 71
housing R+ 134
insomnia 18
job market R+ 179
jokes R 249
kink & bdsm R+ 815
knitting & sewing 4
lëgal forum R+ 1021
limericks R+ 20
linux R 85
literary & writing R+ 115
m4m forum R+ 61
marriage & ltr R+ 510
media watch 25
money R 1894
motorcycles R+ 312
musical beat R 115
night life 7
nonprofits forum 7
open forum R 196
outdoors R+ 23
over 50 club R 176
p.o.c. forum R+ 215
parenting R 8440
përsonal forum R 7
pet & animal R+ 1885
philosophy R+ 322
photography R+ 59
politics local R 174
politics mideast R+ 81
politics usa R+ 1696
politics world R+ 10889
polyamory 11
pregnancy R+ 44
psychology R+ 93
public transit
queer forum R+ 72
radio 3
recovery R+ 268
religion R+ 5828
relocation 9
romantic advice R 12598
science & math R 291


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Had a very, very bad dream last night that AA moved to Nor Cal, my neck of the woods........lol

or is it TA now?? things are changing by the minute....


----------



## tree MDS

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I find it turns me off, the childish bickering that goes on. I sorta found it interesting at first, then it just became flames and whining. I guess any thread over 25 posts gets that way. Good thing I'm not a mod any more, or I'da closed the thread.


 
tree MDS dislikes this post.

And I'm sorry, but who made you daddy? ####ing cry baby!! ... who are you around here anyway? Generally useless facts guy?? Bann my ass already!!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Well, I'm back from my other stumps and ready to go for tomorrow. I nailed a 30" Ash stump I took down last year up in a landscaped flower bed, the client called me after I left all excited that I got in there and didn't even damage his flowers. He says I'll get a ton of work if I keep at it like I am. Still loving that grinder.

Received a check in the mail from another client with a handwritten letter stating how pleased they were with the prunning and clean up I did on their trees. Stuck that one on the board. 

The first lady I worked for this morning came out all excited saying her yard has never looked so good. Feels good to be appreciated, just strange that I got 3 in one day. Wonder what's lurking around the corner :bang:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Started late on this double removal, gray pine (digger pine) and live oak, will finish up on monday.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> tree MDS dislikes this post.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but who made you daddy? ####ing cry baby!! ... who are you around here anyway? Generally useless facts guy?? Bann my ass already!!


 
Damn Mds JPS is a wealth of info bro and pretty level headed. I used to think you were laid back, I still do, maybe you had a bad day. Hey man its bow season yall chill lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wow!
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## ropensaddle

Paid the mortgage, got the wife some movies and hit the mountains scouting, walked ten miles had to poop, forgot toilet paper, made do! I found two measly rubs in all my walking no acorns and come home to everyone fighting. Tomorrow mourning I will be twenty two feet up the pine by the rubs waiting on daylight where the buck or bear may show up and I may release my mathews once again and drag home meat.


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> Paid the mortgage, got the wife some movies and hit the mountains scouting, walked ten miles had to poop, forgot toilet paper, made do! I found two measly rubs in all my walking no acorns and come home to everyone fighting. Tomorrow mourning I will be twenty two feet up the pine by the rubs waiting on daylight where the buck or bear may show up and I may release my mathews once again and drag home meat.


 
I used to cut the bottom off my t-shirt with my buck knife on those long bowhunting rut outings, make shift toilet paper, lol. Then a guy would have a t-shirt to wear under his shoulder pads for football. 2 birds, 1 stone.

Mathews, good choice Rope.


----------



## ropensaddle

If I remember my camera I'm going to snap a picture of the forest I hunt to calm ya'll down. I really wish some of you could join me and enjoy the wilds I call home. I always feel relaxed out there.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> I used to cut the bottom off my t-shirt with my buck knife on those long bowhunting rut outings, make shift toilet paper, lol. Then a guy would have a t-shirt to wear under his shoulder pads for football. 2 birds, 1 stone.
> 
> Mathews, good choice Rope.


 Thanks I have taken thirty some odd deer with it over the years and four turkeys.Outdoors has always been my real passion and likely why I do trees. I can't do the concrete jungle just don't fit my style. I have done it enough to know too.

Maybe his brother will paw in the am 48 little chill in the air


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks I have taken thirty some odd deer with it over the years and four turkeys.Outdoors has always been my real passion and likely why I do trees. I can't do the concrete jungle just don't fit my style. I have done it enough to know too.
> 
> Maybe his brother will paw in the am 48 little chill in the air


 
That thars a dandy. Beautiful buck.

I can shoot whatever I want out my back door also, can't stand the city and never will. I live in the woods with nature and animals. German Shepard covers the front door, I cover the back.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> That thars a dandy. Beautiful buck.
> 
> I can shoot whatever I want out my back door also, can't stand the city and never will. I live in the woods with nature and animals. German Shepard covers the front door, I cover the back.


 
Thanks it got me in the book lol but I missed his grand daddy the year after arrow hit a vine and flew way off course! Thats why they call it bow huntin lol.


----------



## stihl.logger

ropensaddle said:


> If I remember my camera I'm going to snap a picture of the forest I hunt to calm ya'll down. I really wish some of you could join me and enjoy the wilds I call home. I always feel relaxed out there.


 
we're gonna be hunting different woods together brotha, opening bow here in In. been seeing alot of movement, 4 nice bucks and deffinat shooter. good luck tomorrow!


----------



## stihl.logger

btw, just a norm day of doing quotes on a couple properties, till on the way home. its been pretty windy here the past few days ( i got a call at midnight last night to come clean up a black oak that the wind knocked into the guys driveway and who's wife is expecting a little one any day. que the superman cape.) back to the story.... i was on my way home and drove up on a pretty good sized red elm that had fallen in the road, two county trucks were already there and the boys were just stairing at it. so i got out and asked if there were any lines under it or what the deal was, they pointed to the 32" or so dia. tree and then pointed to the little toy husky 50 with a 16" bar on it. i gladly went back to the truck, grabbed the 880 (mostly for show) and had her cleaned up in twenty minutes. when i shut the saw off i asked one of the fellas with a serious look "where should i sent the $400 dollar bill to for being here so quick?" he sat there dumbfounded for a minute with a half oh s**t and half you cant be for real look on his face. i slapped him on the back and said this ones on me, but bring a real saw next time would ya. with the look of relief on his face we shook hands and i headed home.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Nailsbeats said:


> The first lady I worked for this morning came out all excited saying her yard has never looked so good. Feels good to be appreciated, just strange that I got 3 in one day. Wonder what's lurking around the corner :bang:


 
That is just how it works, the longer you work at it, the better you get, the more complements you get. The they call you "my tree man" to thier friends, call you back every few years...those revolving accounts are what makes a company run grow.

I'm sure even MDS gets a complement every now and then 



> I used to cut the bottom off my t-shirt with my buck knife on those long bowhunting rut outings, make shift toilet paper, lol. Then a guy would have a t-shirt to wear under his shoulder pads for football. 2 birds, 1 stone.



Roll some tp up and put it in your hat.



> JPS is a wealth of info bro and pretty level headed.



Thank's buddy, I look at these things like the guy in a bar who gets one too many and thinks it is his god given right to spout off. It usually takes a few people to calm them down and realize that most people do not like having jerks around.




> That thars a dandy. Beautiful buck.



Li'l Sis married into a serious hunting family, one of these types where Packers and deer season are religious holidays  She has a buck on the wall that is bigger then anyone elses, so she is always telling people that she has the biggest rack in the family...

Lately I've been juggling work, school and family so much I'm dizzy. My folks live on the opposet side of the county, and Dad is in and extended care facility even farther away. Luckily I can push most of it onto Li'l Sis. Between Diane and I, we have three octogenarian kin who cannot drive anymore. My mom can sitll drive, but cannot get the walker into the Suburban by her self :sigh: I think the thing about the economy i hate the most is that we were not able to put an addition on and have my Mom and Dad come live with us for a few years. Diane actually suggested it first :angel:, but then my Mom is such a sweety that she puts a lie to all the MIL jokes


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Damn Mds JPS is a wealth of info bro and pretty level headed. I used to think you were laid back, I still do, maybe you had a bad day. Hey man its bow season yall chill lol



I suppose that was a little over the top. I had been drinking (nobody's perfect, lol), and just signed in to see what was up real quick. I guess when I saw the post about killing the thread I got a little protective. my apologies JPS, that wasn't needed.

I think it started with you defending the spike trimming hack. I can't stand people that take no pride in their work, and make a mockery out of a trade that I have basically devoted my entire adult life to.. whatever though. 

My feelings are, if you don't like the thread, leave it alone.. you know what goes on in here, and it's pretty obvious alot of us like this thread.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, deadline for the books is up, now I am second guessing my decision to drop out. Man, I hope I am right. Just cannot justify the cost anymore, they charge u up the ying yang, but the returns are not there. I keep reminding my self that the numbers don't lie, but still cannot get rid of this "what did I do" feeling. Most of my work is from Google,Angieslist and Valpak. 
But still, I am worried to death that the phone is going to quite ringing. 

Finished the prunes that I was blown out of. Took out a blue spruce across the street, took 20 or 30 minutes with all of us attacking it at the same time. This was for a little old lady. She takes me out back to look at some other stuff. She had a pretty big cherry that had co dominates. One had busted off and fell on the house. She hired one of our local yahoo superstars, guy takes the brush and wood up to 18", leaves log, this was six months ago, right in the middle of her yard. Of course she paid them and of course they where going to come back. Upfront, I can tell she is skeptical about hiring anyone. She leaves to go to a funeral, we attack the log and get it all cleaned up and out, then cut a nasty looking stump from another that they took, looked like they where cutting on it with a little bity saw, like a 12 or 14". Not sure if she noticed or not, but should be a good surprise when she does, wanted to show her that there are good tree guys too!

On the infighting- I don't like it either, especially when its between guys I like. When I get into a little spat, I don't let it get to me and brush it off. 
AA being the exception, In lieu of recent events. I will not let him be, anyone who lies about being in the military is a puke. The only reason they do it is to gain respect. I have lost friends to this war and have many, MANY friends who have lost body parts, who have been shot, blown up and blinded. For someone of his character to claim it, well it turns my stomach, something that I cannot let be. I don't care that he eventually admitted it. You all know as well as I do, that he still uses it. People who do this, have no honor, nor should they be aloud any reprieve form the onslaught of call outs. I take pleasure in busting him on his BS, and will continue to do so until he is gone for good. If this gets me in trouble, then so be it. I cannot allow anybody who has so little respect for the fallen, that he claims to be a brother of, go unpunished. He is a disease, a cancer. This applies too all who falsely claim to be in the military, solely to gain the trust of others. I only wish he had claimed he won a medal, then I would have him. I looked up the laws, very serous consequences for those who do. The fact that he is just a wood cutter is besides the point, has nothing to do with the hate and discontent I have for this individual. Purely and solely related to his claim of being a Marine. There is a database of all graduates from OCS, all the way back to the beginning, he is not on there, ANYWHERE. He claims he was pulled out for some Spec Op BS. Checked on that 2, they have pulled military out for things, no news there. But would never pull anyone out of initial training. Initial training for officers is really TBS (The Basic School) OCS is merely a interview/screening to weed out those who could not make it at TBS.If you do not finish the initial training, you are not a Marine. Period. There is no discussion here, this is fact. I am not trying to bring up old news here, reminding you all that the tree issues we have with him, are minimal at best, when compared to this outrageous, dishonorable lie. I fell strongly, that this alone, is justification for him being banned.He disgusts me. Based on that claim alone, he is and for ever will be, a con , who will say anything to gain any recognition, respect or trust, from those who may hire him.


----------



## flushcut

I have some welding to do, bills to pay, and a lot of general up to do this weekend.


----------



## tree MDS

Off to look at a couple jobs in a bit here. It's friggin downpouring out there. You guys think its gay for a treeguy to look at estimates with an umbrella? I tried it once.. it kinda felt that way.


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> Off to look at a couple jobs in a bit here. It's friggin downpouring out there. You guys think its gay for a treeguy to look at estimates with an umbrella? I tried it once.. it kinda felt that way.


 
YES use a rain suite much more professional it says that I am here to work and get it done.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Off to look at a couple jobs in a bit here. It's friggin downpouring out there. You guys think its gay for a treeguy to look at estimates with an umbrella? I tried it once.. it kinda felt that way.


 
As long as it's not pink!


----------



## squad143

tree MDS said:


> Off to look at a couple jobs in a bit here. It's friggin downpouring out there. You guys think its gay for a treeguy to look at estimates with an umbrella? I tried it once.. it kinda felt that way.


 
As long as your not wearing chaps, naked, singing "it's raining men".:biggrin:




Seriously though,
Have to agree with flushcut on wearing the rainsuit.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, deadline for the books is up, now I am second guessing my decision to drop out. Man, I hope I am right. Just cannot justify the cost anymore, they charge u up the ying yang, but the returns are not there. I keep reminding my self that the numbers don't lie, but still cannot get rid of this "what did I do" feeling. Most of my work is from Google,Angieslist and Valpak.
> But still, I am worried to death that the phone is going to quite ringing.


 
I'm done with the books. I got only a handful of calls from it, between the radio, internet, and almighty word of mouth, I'll be fine. In your market, I should think by now you'll be fine too.


----------



## squad143

sgreanbeans said:


> On the infighting- I don't like it either.


 
I've ignored this thread for sometime because of the silliness that was going on.


----------



## Nailsbeats

John Paul Sanborn said:


> That is just how it works, the longer you work at it, the better you get, the more complements you get. The they call you "my tree man" to thier friends, call you back every few years...those revolving accounts are what makes a company run grow.
> 
> 
> Hey JPS, I got a tip now today on a job that was already priced high enough. They followed all of my sugestions and were very happy how it turned out. Older couple too, should have been more ornery, lol.
> 
> I'm just doing things on my own these days, the best way I know how, it's setting me apart around here and working well.
> 
> Sorry to here about your family situation, best of luck working it out.


----------



## lxt

squad143 said:


> As long as your not wearing chaps, naked, singing "it's raining men".:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though,
> Have to agree with flushcut on wearing the rainsuit.




Or riding a steiner lawn mower in addition to that above!!!!


LXT................


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> Off to look at a couple jobs in a bit here. It's friggin downpouring out there. You guys think its gay for a treeguy to look at estimates with an umbrella? I tried it once.. it kinda felt that way.


 
LMAO...damn, I just was out doing some estimates...with an umbrella!! Maybe I should check the EXP date on my man card....But hey, I sold 2 outa 3 (the better of the 3) and I think I will hear back from the 3rd. One thing is for sure, if u gonna have an umbrella....BRING AN EXTRA for the HO if they want to come outside.Which of course they generally do. I had a guy look at me this morning like I was really "on the ball" with the spare umbrella for him. I suppose a rain suit is more pro looking. But I , personally, dont want to take it on n off and the newness of the leather seats in my truck hasn't worn off enough yet (of course its not REAL leather and some water wouldnt hurt it anyway,but...) so I will take my chances with an umbrella.


----------



## Nailsbeats

What the heck is an umbrella, is that like a purse?:msp_thumbdn:

Nailsbeats dislikes this umbrella talk. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Too bad, Nails,
I will be bringing an umbrella for the client as soon as we get rain! Whenever that is!
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> Too bad, Nails,
> I will be bringing an umbrella for the client as soon as we get rain! Whenever that is!
> Jeff



Jeff, you not getting rain this week in sol cal??...nor cal getting hit hard, they say, on tue, wed.

and wouldnt ya know, I have 2 big jobs this week...lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> I fell strongly, that this alone, is justification for him being banned.He disgusts me. Based on that claim alone, he is and for ever will be, a con , who will say anything to gain any recognition, respect or trust, from those who may hire him.



This part is news to me, and I concur; just do not violate the TOS in doing so. 

BTW the YP sucks for work, it is all shoppers who want to get many different esti's. Have you ever tried giving your clients a referral card?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> YES use a rain suite much more professional it says that I am here to work and get it done.


 
Use bino's through your windshield like good ol' Jessie D.



> Sorry to here about your family situation, best of luck working it out.



Thanks Nels, it will work out only one way, sad to say. With all of them in their 80's the never really get better after a fall or whatnot (my Dad's last mishap) At least he has finally agreed to move out of the old house.

The modern American drama, modern medicine keeps us alive so long we just waste away. I thought I was ready for them passing, I never thought it would go on for ten years. Not that i want them gone, it's the pain, despondency and confusion i see in these once strong willed people...


----------



## Bigus Termitius

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Use bino's through your windshield like good ol' Jessie D.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nels, it will work out only one way, sad to say. With all of them in their 80's the never really get better after a fall or whatnot (my Dad's last mishap) At least he has finally agreed to move out of the old house.
> 
> The modern American drama, modern medicine keeps us alive so long we just waste away. I thought I was ready for them passing, I never thought it would go on for ten years. Not that i want them gone, it's the pain, despondency and confusion i see in these once strong willed people...


 
I think modern meds keep _more_ people alive longer, but the quality is atrocious. Back in the day, if you lived a long time at least the quality was often much better till the end.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Off to look at a couple jobs in a bit here. It's friggin downpouring out there. You guys think its gay for a treeguy to look at estimates with an umbrella? I tried it once.. it kinda felt that way.


 
Maybe if wearing a too too or spandex did you sell?


----------



## the Aerialist

sgreanbeans said:


> ... On the infighting- I don't like it either, ... AA being the exception, In lieu of recent events. I will not let him be, anyone who lies about being in the military is a puke. The only reason they do it is to gain respect...



So beaner, what if I post my Honorable Discharge showing the rank of Lance Corporal at discharge? Can you explain how I got that if I was washed out and not selected out at Camp Upsure? If that's all the "Point of the Spear" Guy got on my departure from the Officer Candidate process in the Marines he's not very sharp, or doesn't have the clearance for it. He'll never see my file, but if he was anybody, he could confirm my honorable from the Marines. Will you apologize? Will you then kiss my arse? I've offered to let you kick it if you and your buddies show up at my door. I've even offered to have a AS meet in Small Wood's home town of Middlefield Ohio where we can all take a flying leap out of perfectly good airplanes at the jump club near him in Parkman as part of the fun. (we can all try out his Wraptor too!) You can _all_ try to kick my arse after, if you are gentlemen and take your turns.

You got me all wrong Bro, we should talk. I tried to PM you but it didn't take, you must have me on ignore.


----------



## Reg

Some clips from a big job I've been helping out on the last couple of weeks, must have felled over a hundred trees at least.

[video=youtube;7oXhd75JH3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oXhd75JH3M[/video]


----------



## treeman75

Changed oil in the chipper and other stuff today. Trimmed eight small trees at my dentist after that. Feels good to get some maintance done.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Reg said:


> Some clips from a big job I've been helping out on the last couple of weeks, must have felled over a hundred trees at least.
> 
> [video=youtube;7oXhd75JH3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oXhd75JH3M[/video]


 
Cool vid Reg, there's some great shots in it. But what's up at 1:05? You go suicidal for a minute or something?


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> Some clips from a big job I've been helping out on the last couple of weeks, must have felled over a hundred trees at least.
> 
> [video=youtube;7oXhd75JH3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oXhd75JH3M[/video]


 
Nice vid and scenery Reg but that is some easy stuff goin on there.

Aren't you getting bored with this new assignment compared to tight quarters crane and rigging work?

ps. you could use a wraptor on those easy toppers son.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Off to look at a couple jobs in a bit here. It's friggin downpouring out there. You guys think its gay for a treeguy to look at estimates with an umbrella? I tried it once.. it kinda felt that way.


 
Kinda felt that way? I would think any self respecting hetero would have thrown himself off a bridge after doing what you did.


----------



## treemandan

Reg is out there... out there " finding his roots", his " true self". He done ditched all that stuff he made and is bivouaked in The Great North Woods, a choppin does he go.


----------



## MarquisTree

First couple days with a new chip truck. of course it was 2 months late. It doesn’t seem to matter who you order a truck or piece of equipment from, if you having it built take whatever their build time quote was and double it.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
The truck seems to be everything we want it to be but of course it has a different oil filter then the exact same truck 2 years older, some other things have changed in two years but thats the first one i caught.
We have 3 Maxxforce DTs, all same hp, on paper same engines, 2 years apart in build dates, and take 3 different oil filters...
Took a fallen tree off the wires for NSTAR today, not a tricky tree, just an inconvenient location.
NSTAR emergency Tree Removal Rt 9 | Facebook
Asinine Aerialist, if you are who you claim to be please post your discharge papers. I agree completely with sgreanbeans, We all know that you are a con man by how you run your business, if any of the BS you have been peddling is true show it.


----------



## MarquisTree

View attachment 201246
View attachment 201247


couple pics from the other night changing out the clutch on one of our grapple woodsmens. If any of you guys ever need a clutch or are having engine issues talk to Foley Marine & Industrial Engines, we have been very happy with their service


----------



## Reg

Mike, I didn’t think it would reach me and then realised I was wrong....it was actually much worse than it appeared on camera, lol. Do you run or take cover....I opted for the latter.

Dave, you say that no matter what I’m doing, that it is easy. Those tree were up to about 160 ft....and that’s a pretty genuine measurement as well, not like the BS figures some tree guys quote round and about the net. Point being when you’re doing lots of them against the clock in 90 degrees with all your p.p.e on then its actually not as easy as one might think Dave. Consider also, hardwoods have always been my thing....so wedging over back-leaning 100+ conifers, one after another comes with a different kind of pressure and judgement that what I’ve personally become accustomed to....but I have no fear of stepping out of the comfort zone Dave, never have.

The tight quaters stuff still goes on, I have my first crane removal here in BC next week in fact, big deal. I’ll tell you what though, although I was always busy before I got here I’m probably fitter right now that I’ve been in over a decade. Working in the woods is like a breath of fresh air for me, if it were a choice I'd give up the residential stuff tomorrow.


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> Nice vid and scenery Reg but that is some easy stuff goin on there.
> 
> Aren't you getting bored with this new assignment compared to tight quarters crane and rigging work?
> 
> ps. you could use a wraptor on those easy toppers son.



What was easy? I really liked that vid, high production (with precision) or super technical. You have to be able to do it all. It could be one tree or 50 trees in a day, there is a right way and a wrong way to approach it. high production with percision can takes as much if not more skill as the big nasty technical removal. 

Nice vid reg, good mix of everything there, do you think the Boston area might every be on you travel agenda?


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> Some clips from a big job I've been helping out on the last couple of weeks, must have felled over a hundred trees at least.
> 
> [video=youtube;7oXhd75JH3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oXhd75JH3M[/video]


 
Damn reg that brought a tear to my eye. Conventional notches and hip high stumps on quality second growth doug fir, what a waste. If your gonna drop em make it count, cut em low with a humboldt!


----------



## Reg

mr. holden wood said:


> Damn reg that brought a tear to my eye. Conventional notches and hip high stumps on quality second growth doug fir, what a waste. If your gonna drop em make it count, cut em low with a humboldt!



guilty as charged....but with mitigation at least. All the stumps were being ripped out so they were cut high for leverage. Also, most of the doug's had Fomes pini and were quite badly degraded as a result. This was a lot-clearance job, we paid by the hour to get the tree's down and buck to length....so not as mindless as it probably appeared. Thanks

Marquis, of course I'd love the opportunity to hang out there, even as a volunteer, but its not happening this year.

P.S Dave, the wraptor is a nice thought but not a practical site to setting lines in multiple trees or even hauling that thing through the bush. Thanks again


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> guilty as charged....but with mitigation at least. All the stumps were being ripped out so they were cut high for leverage. Also, most of the doug's had Fomes pini and were quite badly degraded as a result. This was a lot-clearance job, we paid by the hour to get the tree's down and buck to length....so not as mindless as it probably appeared. Thanks
> 
> Marquis, of course I'd love the opportunity to hang out there, even as a volunteer, but its not happening this year.
> 
> P.S Dave, the wraptor is a nice thought but not a practical site to setting lines in multiple trees or even hauling that thing through the bush. Thanks again


 
Not buying it, that was quick and really dirty work without a doubt. You have slayed all your quality trees on your side of the pond, please have some respect for mine. Rest easy though, your residential work is the chit!.


----------



## Reg

mr. holden wood said:


> Not buying it, that was quick and really dirty work without a doubt. You have slayed all your quality trees on your side of the pond, please have some respect for mine. Rest easy though, your residential work is the chit!.



On my daughters life I speak the truth, nothing sketchy whatsoever


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I posted pics of this job earlier. There was no way I was going to rig these down. The first one was codominant leads highly questionable with rot throughout the stems.

I lost or someone stole my helmet cam. I'm not sure which. I bought another one but not before this job.

[video=youtube;9HQvuwtqpOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HQvuwtqpOo[/video]


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> On my daughters life I speak the truth, nothing sketchy whatsoever


 
No need to justify your work to me , but I appreciate it. Personally I watch your vids and do my best to emulate your caliber of work. Seeing this vid made me wonder if others might think this is a acceptable manner of harvesting timber, which looked wasteful in my opinion. I get it though and glad you clarified, stay safe and please keep posting the quality vids.


----------



## treeman82

Basically just met with clients today. Nothing great. Had been hoping to get some money, but that didn't happen... just looked at more work. Yesterday was nice though, up and down 6 large white and red oaks just grabbing a few stray dead branches. Was able to transfer over on the last one, so that was a nice way to end the day. Had Savatree working nextdoor to us in the morning... looks like they were cleaning up some busted branches from the last storm. They climbed a pretty big ash tree, and looks like they grabbed something out of a medium sized oak tree, plus used the bucket to prune a HUGE red oak.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Reg said:


> Some clips from a big job I've been helping out on the last couple of weeks, must have felled over a hundred trees at least.
> 
> [video=youtube;7oXhd75JH3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oXhd75JH3M[/video]


 
Cool vid Reg. Pushing trees over with a hoe is hard to beat, not to mention digging stumps, thumbing logs and stumps around too. 

You can tell in the video that some of those trees are shakey and not very sound. I noticed you chasing the hinge on those tops to avoid top sway, looks like you left some stabilizer limbs on some of them too. Looks like fun climbing, enough to get a guy in top shape. 

Are you gonna get a wrap handle, ported saw, and tune up on the Humboldt/Dutchman now that you're on this side?

Best of luck on the new gig.


----------



## the Aerialist

*The beaner delivers lies not news ...*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> This part is news to me, and I concur; just do not violate the TOS in doing so.


 

John Paul you are concurring with a cur. The beaner claims to know I'm a fraud who lies about my military service. He knows nothing and lies about it. 

He claims to have checked me out by a "point of the spear" guy who is still in. If he really knew anybody of officer rank still in the Corps they could at least confirm my honorable discharge from the USMC, which in itself would give proof that he lies and makes up things to slur and most likely try to force me to give up on posting here. It is this desire by him and others of the D I C K Clique who post here that keeps me here.

I have never been exposed to such a bunch of losers and liars as I have found on this site. I have no need to impress anyone here, beaner is the leader of the D I C K Clique that wastes their lives posting here, he seems to have a pathological desire to discredit me by any means he can. When I post a video of my recent work not one comment is made about it, yet he and other members of the D I C K Clique single out one video that they can criticize.

This is my recent work, shot just last week:

[video=youtube;SRxa3sF8LvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRxa3sF8LvQ[/video]

It's the customer Joe, who is running the camera for me and it is him who says clearly on the video (because he is right behind the camera) "you make Tiger Woods look like an amateur" when I call the shot about knocking a dead limb off an adjacent tree, and then proceed to do it. After posting that the beaner can not say much about it so he reinvents his lies about my military service.

This is a site dedicated to tree work but some here would rather make it some kind of personality contest where they try to discredit anyone but themselves. It's pathetic how a small group of losers can try to run real working professionals out of here. It's both sad and infuriating at the same time.

No member if the D I C K Clique would dare say any of these things to my face, they hide behind their keyboards and fling s h i t in all directions. They are cowards and losers. I'm staying only because they are trying to get me to leave. I'm not going to post much because it's a colossal waste of time for me and for anyone who really wants to learn, but I will remain only because they want me to leave, and because it is great material for "Tree Wars", a show that will show millions of people what sort of losers hang like groupies on this forum.

the Aerialist


----------



## sgreanbeans

:notrolls2:


Nice one Reg, love the music you always put to those vids!


----------



## no tree to big

hate to say it aa/ta/a or whatever we are calling you now that isnt really a tree to brag about i mean its an easy three cuts no rigging at all, I'm a novice climber at best at this point in my life and I'd have no problem with that thing... 

well off to go trim a honey locust, just what I wanted to do on a sunday morning :frown:


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> BTW the YP sucks for work, it is all shoppers who want to get many different esti's. Have you ever tried giving your clients a referral card?



That's a good idea, how do u do it, give them a bennie for that? 
Books here all full of whole page adds of guys who change their name every year. Get the monster add, then don't pay, next year, new monster add, new name, same guy. The phone books don't even check the info they put in them, many guys say they are CA's, but are not. They steal each others slogans and motto's, had a guy use mine, shut that down right away. Its hard to separate who's who in the book. Big T, u said commercials on tv, how is that paying off for ya?


----------



## stihl.logger

hey AA or TA or or VAG whatever the heck your going by today....#### clique, thats cute, you think of that all by yourself or did your boyfriend help you? 

i don't hide behind a key board, i'm no man with a paper ***hole, but your not worth the gas to drive over and embarass you by sticking my foot up your *ss sideways. maybe if you pay for the gas or you come see me, then i'm game.... 

listening to you and watching your trumped up youtube skits makes me realize why people convert to darwinism....

you are the pitstain of this fine site and the poop cute of our industry and i personally cant wait till you shut up, learn, or retire


----------



## NCTREE

Hey! just wondering if any members of the D I C K Clique and AS would be up for having a mid winter par tay? We could meet up somewhere in the mid west since that is kind of middle earth for us.


----------



## TreeAce

Honestly AA....you really should just move on. You have just said yourself that this place is just a bunch of d**ks and losers and what not so I would think you would be gone by now. Honestly AA, and I really am not trying to bash u or be mean to you but enough is enough. For the good of the greater (meaning larger) community you should just give it up. Or atleast stop posting ..esp the videos.


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> What was easy? I really liked that vid, high production (with precision) or super technical. You have to be able to do it all. It could be one tree or 50 trees in a day, there is a right way and a wrong way to approach it. high production with percision can takes as much if not more skill as the big nasty technical removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the hard part? Dropping the tall phone poles with no targets around.....or dropping the tops with nothing to worry about? Maybe a long climb was a little scary to him? At any rate it was a compliment as I see him as way over qualified for that axeman stuff. Like taking a concert pianist and putting him in a jug band. It is all music but ......
> 
> Can't imagine you get paid the same rate for that stuff. Juliet ever try to get you to start your own show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vid reg, good mix of everything there, do you think the Boston area might every be on you travel agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe a bj is in the offing lol. percissen one.umpkin2:
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Honestly AA....you really should just move on. You have just said yourself that this place is just a bunch of d**ks and losers and what not so I would think you would be gone by now. Honestly AA, and I really am not trying to bash u or be mean to you but enough is enough. For the good of the greater (meaning larger) community you should just give it up. Or atleast stop posting ..esp the videos.


 
It is really embarrassing to watch that stuff yet.....you find your self pressing the play button....like not being to turn away from a car crash.

Think he had his chain on backwards.


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> It is really embarrassing to watch that stuff yet.....you find your self pressing the play button....like not being to turn away from a car crash.
> 
> Think he had his chain on backwards.


 
I understand completely. I personally refuse to watch them. Gave it up awhile ago. It started out because I didnt have the patience , now its just the fact I refuse to "particapte" in his BS. And..it maybe cuz I havnt been here long enough, and thats very possible..but I would swear this thread..if not not the whole damn site (actually just this forum) has gone down hill since he came crashing through the front doors...


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> I understand completely. I personally refuse to watch them. Gave it up awhile ago. It started out because I didnt have the patience , now its just the fact I refuse to "particapte" in his BS. And..it maybe cuz I havnt been here long enough, and thats very possible..but I would swear this thread..if not not the whole damn site (actually just this forum) has gone down hill since he came crashing through the front doors...


 
He's just an attention starved little boy in an old mans body... if we ignore him maybe he'll go away (eventually). best I can think of.

Pretty sad really.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> I understand completely. I personally refuse to watch them. Gave it up awhile ago. It started out because I didnt have the patience , now its just the fact I refuse to "particapte" in his BS. And..it maybe cuz I havnt been here long enough, and thats very possible..but I would swear this thread..if not not the whole damn site (actually just this forum) has gone down hill since he came crashing through the front doors...


 
You have hit the nail right on the head TreeAce.

No end in sight either. At least TW had an Ekka to excise the cancer.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You have hit the nail right on the head TreeAce.
> 
> No end in sight either. At least TW had an Ekka to excise the cancer.



I bet Ekka was smiling when he flushed that old piece!! lol (I can't help it!).


----------



## sgreanbeans

I have him blocked now, cant stand to watch them, I watched several in the beginning, but never seen the one JPS posted, I love it! DANGEROUS TREE! He is absolutely right, he would make a good show, they are not going to get much excitement out of the pros, look at Axe Men, WHO DOESN'T LOVE JIMMY AND JAMES! they are all the same thing! I have to admit, I was rooting for them in the log off, on the Swanee river!

Ok, went and read them, Lcpl out a OCS huh!.........wow. When I ran the training at OCS, could have sworn we were training candidates, who, if completed the course, had the option of receiving a commission to 2nd Lt. Guess I was wrong, we were training enlisted?, how did I miss it? Simple to prove, DD214, Boot camp pic, promotion warrant.........etc. Would love to send his DD214 to the VoME office to verify. That's Verification of Military Experience. Every state has it, located in the state VA office. If you have a advocate, such as the AmLeg, VFW, MOPH, V.V.A and so on, u can take anyone's DD214 and have it verified. This is available to the public, as employer's often hold this in higher regard, but need to verify the truth. They don't give details but will tell you if the paper u gave them is legit. In other words, 2 guys, same degree, same experience, one has a dd214 from the Air Force. Air Force dude gets the job, but only after he has passed the VoME. My wife is the local Military Order of the Purple Heart benefits coordinator, she helps guys who never went to VA for the bennies, it is very easy to find out if they are legit. She sends in the paper, they check for honorable service, she gets answer on whether they qualify to even submit a claim, pen changes and fake excel docs are easily detected, and she turns in those who falsely try to claim benefits. Had a guy last year tell her he was shot in Nam, turned out he made it thru 15 days of boot camp and was dropped. He was shot in a gang fight!If they are legit, she fills out all the paperwork for them and sends it to her "boss" in the VA building, he then takes it and pushes the package thru. FYI to all vets, the MOPH is not solely for Heart winners, the Order, it self, is restricted to winners only, but they will help all vets, and they are GOOOOOOOOD. They have no club or bar, just old crusty vets who have been wounded, helping other vets get their hard earned bennies. JPS knows the trouble I had, if it wasn't for them (moph) I would still be battling the VA for mine. Back in the day, it was easy to fake, now, with technology, all of the info in the archives have been digitized, easy for the right person to find out. 
Side note- We always call them winners of the Purple Heart. I have several buds that have "won" them, some with 2, one with 3! That guys is a f'ing WARRIOR! 3 separate tours, 3 PH's! They all say the same thing "we didnt win sh#t!" They earned it.


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;kGs4x3PHV_8]http://youtu.be/kGs4x3PHV_8[/video]This ain't no big shakes but just had a little time to take a few shots while my gm (ground man for you Marquis lol) had to take his time as HO did not want overhanging limb on walnut even SCRATCHED and I suppose he was worried bout knocking off the deck ...so....it was super slow taking the wood from this eab ash down the embankment into the lower driveway. 

Took the top out rigging quickly as had a nice central crotch (no room to boom the brush) and schit flowed into drive, brush and logs on dolly....way too wet for Dingo. Did however take the Dingo stumper and took out the 40" stump in bout 20 mins and no biggie stumper woulda got up there tracked or not.

Had a house right under the back of the tree not shown and trunk was way bent towards that house so def. NO dropping any stick. If I chunked out the trunk it woulda take forever and chunks bounded into n'bor's fence and deck standards. 

Mainly working on making vids...we do this stuff everyday. Need a helcamset up with this cam. Fuji cost less than 200 clams and you can take individ. clips then shave off the front and back of the clips and then join them all together....right in the camera. So you non videoing geniuses like holden and 101 got no excuse for not showing your stuff.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> That's a good idea, how do u do it, give them a bennie for that?
> Books here all full of whole page adds of guys who change their name every year. Get the monster add, then don't pay, next year, new monster add, new name, same guy. The phone books don't even check the info they put in them, many guys say they are CA's, but are not. They steal each others slogans and motto's, had a guy use mine, shut that down right away. Its hard to separate who's who in the book. Big T, u said commercials on tv, how is that paying off for ya?


 
Actually, it's just radio, but I will consider TV if I ever get to that point and can service a larger market. As it stands I'm about the same distance from champaign urbana and bloomington normal, and the local radio does reach both. The programing is dreadful, easy listening, (why do they call it that when i can't stand to listen to it?) but alot of people around here listen because they are always on about my wife being "on the radio." Old folks mostly, but that's where the majority of the property money is around here. I've gotten some work from it, but a lot of folks say they hear the commercials. They just did put a new multi-color, computer controlled sign out front on the main strip, so that doesn't hurt either.

She got her start in the quads as a dj on 98.9, which was a pop hits station at the time. Then she got a nice morning show gig in champaign and that's when we met. Then she went to a station in mattoon, then back to the quads for a job that they gave her when I was sitting there and then we moved just in time to listen to the gal they really hired (who sounded dreadful) a week before she was supposed to start. We settled in for the year and had our first daughter. Then she worked a station in pekin where she was reporting on 9/11, while I was rolling back from a morning run to dubuque. We then came back here where she came home to have and raise our kids. That's the short of it.

She started last year real small helping this local station and now she's got her own office and works too much for too little, but we are building an in home studio and she's going to start freelancing. She's networking and making a lot of radio friends and revisiting old ones from the champaign market. So words getting out that way through some back channels that will benefit both of us.

She is excellent at marketing, promotions and creating commercials. If you want one, let me know. She's going to help us drum up an arbor day event here in town next year. She goes to all the city council meetings for the local station, but her presence and the knowledge of our company has already had an effect on the current tree policy. The local "tree cutter" has had a hourly contract ($100+/hr) sewn up forever and he drags his feet, no chipper. Some of his "connections" tried to get it reconfirmed by hard writing his business name into the policy and it hit the fan. Half the alderman referred to her and our business as a potential competitor. She was just there to report the events and found herself in the middle..lol. So now it's up for bid to anyone and the policy reads "tree service." We are going to be working with some of those council members about reinstituting the tree committee and revising further. I don't care if I get the work or not, just want a pro. Ever since then I have a visit from the ole boy a block or so away about noon. I almost never notice, but the ground crew does. It's a long story, but he's his own worse competition, everyone's tired of his nonsense, his prices are as bad as his personality. They are getting better though, he underbid himself by thousands as the only bidder on the last batch. Sad, but every bit poetic.

So I guess to say "just radio," is an understatement, she's practically a secret weapon, sometimes I have to throttle her back. For instance, I don't know if Paula Sands still brings Jeffrey Leving over from Chicago onto her show, but my wife got that started out of thin air (it ran for a couple years after anyway) when we were up there while we were in the middle of building a custody case for my son. I got my book signed, had dinner in Bettendorf with him and his assistant, and had an awesome in depth discussion on father's rights in general. I couldn't discuss my case as I had council, but what a moral boost. We were thinking of switching to Jeffery's office. He is perhaps best known for his work in the early stages of the Elian Gonzalez federal case. It was cheaper to just read his book and use his game plan.  It worked, thank God.

In any event, she'll even put on the ppe, drag brush, chip, and rake with the best of them, so she's not afraid to get it done at the job site either.

Recently, I'm getting ransacked with internet company's calling to put me on their multi-site programs for "x" amount. No, I'm good, thanks. Having free listing everywhere is working for now, I get a little business from it too, but word of mouth is still king, especially when your wife makes a living at it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I now have techno repeating in my head. over and over and over and....................


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I now have techno repeating in my head. over and over and over and....................


 
gotcha :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> [video=youtube_share;kGs4x3PHV_8]http://youtu.be/kGs4x3PHV_8[/video]This ain't no big shakes but just had a little time to take a few shots while my gm (ground man for you Marquis lol) had to take his time as HO did not want overhanging limb on walnut even SCRATCHED and I suppose he was worried bout knocking off the deck ...so....it was super slow taking the wood from this eab ash down the embankment into the lower driveway.
> 
> Took the top out rigging quickly as had a nice central crotch (no room to boom the brush) and schit flowed into drive, brush and logs on dolly....way too wet for Dingo. Did however take the Dingo stumper and took out the 40" stump in bout 20 mins and no biggie stumper woulda got up there tracked or not.
> 
> Had a house right under the back of the tree not shown and trunk was way bent towards that house so def. NO dropping any stick. If I chunked out the trunk it woulda take forever and chunks bounded into n'bor's fence and deck standards.
> 
> Mainly working on making vids...we do this stuff everyday. Need a helcamset up with this cam. Fuji cost less than 200 clams and you can take individ. clips then shave off the front and back of the clips and then join them all together....right in the camera. So you non videoing geniuses like holden and 101 got no excuse for not showing your stuff.


 
Thats some real smooth operating there" VET "I guess no one told ya that it ain't smart to scope in with a load , wears out the boom shims real quick and puts a alot of pressure on the boom pistons that they are not built to carry ....I could actually care less about a video of anything not outta the ordinary , its frankly kinda "Gay " to be out on the job snapping pics like a bunch of Chinese tourists , like its our first day of work , I am sure that my customers feel the same way , I would skip the vids aswell TV they are real snoozers the music is lame and what 6o something stills listens to techno , makes ya a lil' creepy just a lil' , if you do continue to makes movies seriosly ask AA for some editing tips because his steamy pile of #### is a thousand times easier to watch than anything you make , Even the Gay pic of Marquis and the other dude holding there "BELL HOUSING " doesn't make me as irritated ....


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Here's my latest project, it’s a walnut that the owner wants the space from and is tired of the mess. He wanted me to market the wood last year and I relayed the news and my bid. Never heard back till a couple of weeks ago. Seems that the "service" they hired was cheaper, but never showed and doesn't return the 10 phone calls my client made this year. He wants the stump gone this time too. When given the bid he reminded me of last year's bid and wanted to meet half way, and I mentioned not only did this one include the stump, where last year's didn't, but I'm full time this year and this bid was firm.

I made a dent in it by the afternoon, but had to pull off for dinner with my in-laws. It juts out over a bunch of neighbors' trees so some of it will be slower going when I get that far, but it will be a nice example of my work when the catalpa and others are left intact.














Here is a pic of some sort of competition working one yard over, probably just a bunch of friends saving a buck. I need a better camera, as the zoom was too grainy, but they were with no ppe and running echo saws and polesaw off a ladder. They were trimming ash trees in an open lot. It was a study in futility.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Heading out to the new property to take some pics. More to come on my Arborist's Oasis....


----------



## Reg

treevet said:


> MarquisTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the hard part? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I explained that as best I could in my last post, did you even read it? And FWIW we had to sneak lots of tree's with all kinds of favour past and in-between those for retention throughout....so to suggest the work was without targets is along way from the truth. That video just offers a few snippets of where the cameras get a pretty good view, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a long climb was a little scary to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now thats a $hitty thing to say:msp_thumbdn:
Click to expand...


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> [video=youtube_share;kGs4x3PHV_8]http://youtu.be/kGs4x3PHV_8[/video]This ain't no big shakes but just had a little time to take a few shots while my gm (ground man for you Marquis lol) had to take his time as HO did not want overhanging limb on walnut even SCRATCHED and I suppose he was worried bout knocking off the deck ...so....it was super slow taking the wood from this eab ash down the embankment into the lower driveway.
> 
> Took the top out rigging quickly as had a nice central crotch (no room to boom the brush) and schit flowed into drive, brush and logs on dolly....way too wet for Dingo. Did however take the Dingo stumper and took out the 40" stump in bout 20 mins and no biggie stumper woulda got up there tracked or not.
> 
> Had a house right under the back of the tree not shown and trunk was way bent towards that house so def. NO dropping any stick. If I chunked out the trunk it woulda take forever and chunks bounded into n'bor's fence and deck standards.
> 
> Mainly working on making vids...we do this stuff everyday. Need a helcamset up with this cam. Fuji cost less than 200 clams and you can take individ. clips then shave off the front and back of the clips and then join them all together....right in the camera. So you non videoing geniuses like holden and 101 got no excuse for not showing your stuff.


 

I see you updated your website. The first time I looked at it your site said you had 6 CA's on staff, if you were running a bunch of crews the term "GM" might mean something different to you, your mythical boy there used "GF" for general foreman, whatever, doesn’t mean much of anything. I have never used "GM" or "GF" the way it is commonly used on this site. Glad you got a good laugh out of it.

I guess 101 has never ran a crane or had to work under an overhead obstacle.

My point about Reg’s video was that he was on a volume job, most people turn the “hack” on when it comes to large jobs, they tear up all the surrounding trees and make a mess of things, some of us do it right. You posted a video of an easy ash removal in a tight spot, looks like you did it right. Both videos show different skill sets. The other stuff I have seen from reg has been very tight working areas, I think a land clear video makes for some nice variety. I personally really enjoy when I get a chance to do work like reg just posted (doesn’t happen often). 
For example look at the easy removal in the woods Asinine posted, nothing tricky there but watching a hack do it was painful, tearing up surrounding trees, making all his cuts from the main crotch because he lacks the skills to position himself better… If that guy compared Asinine to tiger woods he must have used some awful tree guys in the past, or smoked a lot of crack that morning.). 
Don’t worry TV I haven’t jumped on the “lets all blow reg” like they do on the other site


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Even the Gay pic of Marquis and the other dude holding there "BELL HOUSING " doesn't make me as irritated ....


 
oh whatsamatter 101? what about it makes you irritated? the big chipper? fact that it went down and we had it up in less then 24hrs, only cost us one hour down time? or is it just that time of the month again where even chocolate can make you cry?


----------



## dbl612

*crane operation*



treeclimber101 said:


> Thats some real smooth operating there" VET "I guess no one told ya that it ain't smart to scope in with a load , wears out the boom shims real quick and puts a alot of pressure on the boom pistons that they are not built to carry ....I could actually care less about a video of anything not outta the ordinary , its frankly kinda "Gay " to be out on the job snapping pics like a bunch of Chinese tourists , like its our first day of work , I am sure that my customers feel the same way , I would skip the vids aswell TV they are real snoozers the music is lame and what 6o something stills listens to techno , makes ya a lil' creepy just a lil' , if you do continue to makes movies seriosly ask AA for some editing tips because his steamy pile of #### is a thousand times easier to watch than anything you make , Even the Gay pic of Marquis and the other dude holding there "BELL HOUSING " doesn't make me as irritated ....


 appears that operator was scoping in with load so he could land the load without damaging the branch on the tree above the crane. you are correct in that scoping increases wear on pads, however sometimes job conditions require it to be done. scoping capacity is limited by load, hyd pressure, and boom lubrication, not cylinder design. crane was handling a minor load for its rating. thanks tom.


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> I see you updated your website. The first time I looked at it your site said you had 6 CA's on staff, if you were running a bunch of crews the term "GM"



That is plain and simple NOT TRUE Dave. I put that site up a couple or three years ago and all the dialogue was my input and it has not been changed one iota. 

I'll get off you bout the gm term tho....can see you now know it is common dialogue here and I wasn't trying to mislead or impress anyone using it.


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> Dave, you say that no matter what I’m doing, that it is easy. Those tree were up to about 160 ft....and that’s a pretty genuine measurement as well, not like the BS figures some tree guys quote round and about the net. Point being when you’re doing lots of them against the clock .



Comeon Reg, not tryin to get schitty w you, I consider you a bud even tho I like to needle you a bit and like it when you come out of character and needle me a bit like when we were mods on TW together but.....

are we sayin they weren't easy cause they 160' (I doubt you are scared of hts.) for the pucker factor....or not easy for humpin up that much? That was fodder for my Wraptor comment which could easily be toted in a backpack. Seems like you already had a big shot as you had one tree gettin pulled over by a line thru the top and back down and butt tied that was likely shot up there as if you topped it you prob woulda put a bowline up top.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> oh whatsamatter 101? what about it makes you irritated? the big chipper? fact that it went down and we had it up in less then 24hrs, only cost us one hour down time? or is it just that time of the month again where even chocolate can make you cry?


 
I dunno maybe , I would like to see the new truck before you give it to the wolves ... I like shiny #### and you only get a limited time before its just another one of the trucks so maybe instead of a pic of a skinny #### and one of a fat #### not doing anything , you can post a pic of something more interesting ... Ohhhh and as for the chipper turn around time , that ain't that awesome I did the 1230 in about 6 hours and we had to remove the engine turn it sideways and replace the clutch , so there ..... Those drum chipper clutches are "ducks" for god sakes there right in front of ya ... And as for the boom wear I am sure you could give a #### about scoping it in and out loaded you ain't paying for it to be fixed , and it doesn't mattter what the circumstances are thats not the point , the point is it takes alot outta the boom plain and simple


----------



## treevet

I WANNA SEE....

101's vid of anything

101's pict of his equipment....every last piece of it.

pict of 101's house :monkey:

pict or better yet, vid of 101 IN any tree....any. Doing ANYthing.

Ever notice how gay people are always puttin other people down (Academy Award clothing reviews etc.) which in turn deflects any attention or judgement away from themselves???....just sayin...

btw...youtube chose 3 music choices that time fitted the vid....picked the least obnoxious one (I kinda like it).

taking vids on client's property .....ho's all out of town....til Friday.

slowness...my op/gm had to wait for me to get cam out and get sawdust outta my face as hi wind was blowin ALL the sawdust right in my face and only place to make cut was there....gm got bout 5 0r 6 months on the machine. I woulda run em over much faster but then again...it is my gig.

Thought it woulda been cool if they were havin a cocktail party on the deck while we did job.

we in no rush....no crane op on the clock....no crane you tryin to chase off the job....just a fun yanker made plenty of dinero on, you can bet the farm on that.

Off for a long motorpickel ride on the twisty country roads.....later buddies. Have a great one.


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> That is plain and simple NOT TRUE Dave. I put that site up a couple or three years ago and all the dialogue was my input and it has not been changed one iota.
> 
> I'll get off you bout the gm term tho....can see you now know it is common dialogue here and I wasn't trying to mislead or impress anyone using it.


 
I am sorry, I only looked at ur web page once back at page one of this thread, justin showed it too me. I thought the about us page was different. I wasn't implying u were trying to be misleading, I just assumed it was outdated info. I was explaining how I could make the mistake in terminology


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> I am sorry, I only looked at ur web page once back at page one of this thread, justin showed it too me. I thought the about us page was different. I wasn't implying u were trying to be misleading, I just assumed it was outdated info. I was explaining how I could make the mistake in terminology


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> I dunno maybe , I would like to see the new truck before you give it to the wolves ... I like shiny #### and you only get a limited time before its just another one of the trucks so maybe instead of a pic of a skinny #### and one of a fat #### not doing anything , you can post a pic of something more interesting ... Ohhhh and as for the chipper turn around time , that ain't that awesome I did the 1230 in about 6 hours and we had to remove the engine turn it sideways and replace the clutch , so there ..... Those drum chipper clutches are "ducks" for god sakes there right in front of ya ... And as for the boom wear I am sure you could give a #### about scoping it in and out loaded you ain't paying for it to be fixed , and it doesn't mattter what the circumstances are thats not the point , the point is it takes alot outta the boom plain and simple


 
Not shiny enough for you? I think it has more chrome on the mud flap holders then all the chrome u got. It didn't take 24 hrs of labor, could have had it running the same day but wasn't a need, we have a backup chipper and Foley delivered the clutch the next day and we repaired it after work.
as far as tv scoping in to get the job done, its not a good daily practice but some times u have no choice. Those. Of us do this kind of work understand this.


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


>


 
i actually like that crane probably didnt have to break into fort knox to buy it either. im saving up my nickles for next year and am leaning twards and altec.

TV you going to the tree care expo? ill be up thier for a few days the guy that built my truck sent me some passes not sure yet if my truck will be thier or not it took way longer to build than expected. first expected completion date was august 10-20.

homeland security held me up for almost a month but its almost to virginia.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Not shiny enough for you? I think it has more chrome on the mud flap holders then all the chrome u got. It didn't take 24 hrs of labor, could have had it running the same day but wasn't a need, we have a backup chipper and Foley delivered the clutch the next day and we repaired it after work.
> as far as tv scoping in to get the job done, its not a good daily practice but some times u have no choice. Those. Of us do this kind of work understand this.


 
I dont ever really worry about wearing equipment out. just not abusing it. i worry more about what kinda cool #### thier gonna have to buy once it does wear out. if your running your company right replacement value shouldnt be an obstacle or worry. every 8-10 years bucket trucks are sold i finance them for 4 years and have 4-6 years of solid profit on them.

with a crane sooner or later you will run into the scenerio of booming in and out to make a load miss an obstacle.

expamples: having to be boomed out under another tree or wires? everyone whoe uses a crane a good bit has run into this im sure. 

the trees where everything is flat and has easy access are not the ones worth the big $$$$


----------



## Blakesmaster

Had a little "company picnic" yesterday. Hired some guys to roast this ####er up. Talk about some tasty eats! Got about 30 pounds left still.:msp_w00t:


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Had a little "company picnic" yesterday. Hired some guys to roast this ####er up. Talk about some tasty eats! Got about 30 pounds left still.:msp_w00t:


 
We have a group of coonasses that roast a piglet under ground it da bomb true creo seasoning is to die fo


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> We have a group of coonasses that roast a piglet under ground it da bomb true creo seasoning is to die fo



....... Ahh nevermind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> We have a group of coonasses that roast a piglet under ground it da bomb true creo seasoning is to die fo


 
Looks like a black lab, eww
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like a black lab, eww
> Jeff


 
Lol. My initial thought was it looks a bit nasty, but prolly pretty damn tasty! lol. 

Do they remove the brain blakes, or is that like a delicacy over your way? 

Did it have the little apple in the mouth?


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 201331
View attachment 201332


treevet said:


> I WANNA SEE....
> 
> 101's vid of anything
> 
> 101's pict of his equipment....every last piece of it.
> 
> pict of 101's house :monkey:
> 
> pict or better yet, vid of 101 IN any tree....any. Doing ANYthing.
> 
> Ever notice how gay people are always puttin other people down (Academy Award clothing reviews etc.) which in turn deflects any attention or judgement away from themselves???....just sayin...
> 
> btw...youtube chose 3 music choices that time fitted the vid....picked the least obnoxious one (I kinda like it).
> 
> taking vids on client's property .....ho's all out of town....til Friday.
> 
> slowness...my op/gm had to wait for me to get cam out and get sawdust outta my face as hi wind was blowin ALL the sawdust right in my face and only place to make cut was there....gm got bout 5 0r 6 months on the machine. I woulda run em over much faster but then again...it is my gig.
> 
> Thought it woulda been cool if they were havin a cocktail party on the deck while we did job.
> 
> we in no rush....no crane op on the clock....no crane you tryin to chase off the job....just a fun yanker made plenty of dinero on, you can bet the farm on that.
> 
> Off for a long motorpickel ride on the twisty country roads.....later buddies. Have a great one.


 There ya go one of a few trucks and one of my son and his buddy in front of the house


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lol. My initial thought was it looks a bit nasty, but prolly pretty damn tasty! lol.
> 
> Do they remove the brain blakes, or is that like a delicacy over your way?
> 
> Did it have the little apple in the mouth?


 
Not sure on the brain deal, a buddy of mine took the head for his college course. The cheeks are supposed to be pretty tasty though I didn't get one. I wanna try one cooked the way rope's talking about. Considering just buying a pig and doing it ourselves next year but will probably be too drunk to taste anything by the time it's done cooking. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165007&d=1266620885 THERE IS ONE FROM LAST WINTER AFTER THE SNOW http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165056&d=1267393594 tHIS ONE WAS TAKEN 13 YEARS AGO ... ON A ROAD WIDENING JOB AND http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165055&d=1267393054IN THIS ONE YOU CAN SEE THE ### OF THE 1800 IT WAS BRAND NEW THEN , THATS THE SAME TREE 5 HOURS LATER ... SO THERE DAVE NOW WHAT ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165007&d=1266620885 THERE IS ONE FROM LAST WINTER AFTER THE SNOW http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165056&d=1267393594 tHIS ONE WAS TAKEN 13 YEARS AGO ... ON A ROAD WIDENING JOB



OMG dude.. really? we all seen same old them lame pics like 20 times already! Surely you can do a little better than that??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> OMG dude.. really? we all seen same old them lame pics like 20 times already! Surely you can do a little better than that??


 
I ACTUALLY DON'T THOUGH , I have no others , I mean I have pics of my house and stuff a few others but work pics not really , I am not a camera homo like you guys are my wife takes all the pics ,I thought he just wanted to see some trucks and #### he wants some of my house I have new pics of that If you wanna see them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I ACTUALLY DON'T THOUGH , I have no others , I mean I have pics of my house and stuff a few others but work pics not really , I am not a camera homo like you guys are my wife takes all the pics ,I thought he just wanted to see some trucks and #### he wants some of my house I have new pics of that If you wanna see them :hmm3grin2orange:


 
yeah why not.

most people on here like to see a pict and better yet a vid now and again. I am one of those and just feel reciprocating is in order.

everything I put up you criticize. ya gotta see that your stuff ain't all that? no need to go further?

ps. cute kids


----------



## Reg

treevet said:


> Comeon Reg, not tryin to get schitty w you, I consider you a bud even tho I like to needle you a bit and like it when you come out of character and needle me a bit like when we were mods on TW together but.....
> 
> are we sayin they weren't easy cause they 160' (I doubt you are scared of hts.) for the pucker factor....or not easy for humpin up that much? That was fodder for my Wraptor comment which could easily be toted in a backpack. Seems like you already had a big shot as you had one tree gettin pulled over by a line thru the top and back down and butt tied that was likely shot up there as if you topped it you prob woulda put a bowline up top.



Put it this way Dave, going to a foreign environment and selling yourself as better than the locals at their own game takes quite the attitude and self belief that you can actually pull it off.

At 39 I could have stayed cosy back home in the UK, but that’s never been my thing.

In treework, as you know, things dont just fall the right way by chance....you make it that way and it happens. Judging or shifting the favour of a big-top all takes consideration....but you obviously dont have all day to think about or re-shape it to a huge extent when there is x-amount more to do in the day....you hopefully call-it just right and seize that moment without hesitation, or you won’t be re-hired. So whether be that, or spurring dead trees that you really have no prior experience with, or just tipping them in their entirety one after another.....a job like that video comes with a whole different risk and pressure than fiddling about 60ft over someone’s roof, different being the key word. 

I’ll say again, no place for being cute with a wraptor, way too many snags above and below....and if you’re fortunate enough to fire bag through the top, 8/10 it won’t have the weight to find its way down through an old doug fir. Imagine doing that on multiple trees with a bunch of guys looking on, shaking their heads. Back to basics, stick to the spurs and hustle like you’re in a sprint.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> yeah why not.
> 
> most people on here like to see a pict and better yet a vid now and again. I am one of those and just feel reciprocating is in order.
> 
> everything I put up you criticize. ya gotta see that your stuff ain't all that? no need to go further?
> 
> ps. cute kids


 
Sorry man ... I am just a #### thats all thanks they take after there mommas , not there daddies


----------



## tree md

Reg said:


> Put it this way Dave, going to a foreign environment and selling yourself as better than the locals at their own game takes quite the attitude and self belief that you can actually pull it off.
> 
> At 39 I could have stayed cosy back home in the UK, but that’s never been my thing.
> 
> In treework, as you know, things dont just fall the right way by chance....you make it that way and it happens. Judging or shifting the favour of a big-top all takes consideration....but you obviously dont have all day to think about or re-shape it to a huge extent when there is x-amount more to do in the day....you hopefully call-it just right and seize that moment without hesitation, or you won’t be re-hired. So whether be that, or spurring dead trees that you really have no prior experience with, or just tipping them in their entirety one after another.....a job like that video comes with a whole different risk and pressure than fiddling about 60ft over someone’s roof, different being the key word.
> 
> I’ll say again, no place for being cute with a wraptor, way too many snags above and below....and if you’re fortunate enough to fire bag through the top, 8/10 it won’t have the weight to find its way down through an old doug fir. Imagine doing that on multiple trees with a bunch of guys looking on, shaking their heads. Back to basics, stick to the spurs and hustle like you’re in a sprint.


 
Good on ya Reg. I can totally relate. It is a huge challenge to go into another location and market (not to mention another country and continent) and make your way. To do it at 39 (especially logging in the North woods) is impressive.

I will be 43 this month and left for greener pastures and a new location last Spring. It's a huge challenge to pick up and move somewhere, compete with the local competition and make it on your own. If you are working on your own it is a logistics nightmare... I like the feeling that you could drop me anywhere with my gear and I can make it on my own.

I did crane work almost exclusively for 2-3 years back in the late 90's. To be perfectly honest, I got bored with it. Was happy to move on and do other things on my own.


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> Put it this way Dave, going to a foreign environment and selling yourself as better than the locals at their own game takes quite the attitude and self belief that you can actually pull it off.
> 
> At 39 I could have stayed cosy back home in the UK, but that’s never been my thing.
> 
> In treework, as you know, things dont just fall the right way by chance....you make it that way and it happens. Judging or shifting the favour of a big-top all takes consideration....but you obviously dont have all day to think about or re-shape it to a huge extent when there is x-amount more to do in the day....you hopefully call-it just right and seize that moment without hesitation, or you won’t be re-hired. So whether be that, or spurring dead trees that you really have no prior experience with, or just tipping them in their entirety one after another.....a job like that video comes with a whole different risk and pressure than fiddling about 60ft over someone’s roof, different being the key word.
> 
> I’ll say again, no place for being cute with a wraptor, way too many snags above and below....and if you’re fortunate enough to fire bag through the top, 8/10 it won’t have the weight to find its way down through an old doug fir. Imagine doing that on multiple trees with a bunch of guys looking on, shaking their heads. Back to basics, stick to the spurs and hustle like you’re in a sprint.



nothing cute about a Wraptor, it is just plain smart. maybe too smart for this crowd you have hooked up with but so be it. best of luck in all you do as I said when you went out there and you're a big boy and tough enough to prevail in any situation.

I moved my whole business lock stock and barrell to Ohio to hook up with a high school sweetheart after a divorce I re met at a reunion. Very very very tough lowering my bids to bargain basement prices after being top dog in my area in New Jersey for over 10 years. But sucked up and did it. It was very hard and I know where you are at. I was 33 then. Almost 30 years ago and things couldn't be better.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Sorry man ... I am just a #### thats all thanks they take after there mommas , not there daddies



I want to call a truce.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I want to call a truce.


 
You got buddy enough said , lets just focus on work ...


----------



## Reg

treevet said:


> nothing cute about a Wraptor, it is just plain smart. maybe too smart for this crowd you have hooked up with but so be it. best of luck in all you do as I said when you went out there and you're a big boy and tough enough to prevail in any situation.
> 
> I moved my whole business lock stock and barrell to Ohio to hook up with a high school sweetheart after a divorce I re met at a reunion. Very very very tough lowering my bids to bargain basement prices after being top dog in my area in New Jersey for over 10 years. But sucked up and did it. It was very hard and I know where you are at. I was 33 then. Almost 30 years ago and things couldn't be better.



Dave I’m not looking for a medal, or even a bj....just that when you pass comment on my stuff you at least take on board the various considerations as I explained to you thereafter. 

Same as the wraptor, for the third time....would love to have one but not on a job like this. Its setting the line where lies the difficulty, not the tool itself i.e. by the time and if you even managed to get your rope secured to an appropriate high-point I would’ve already had the tree half skinned by that point....and that’s just the douglas firs. All the WRcedars, even some of the grands here take a decurrant form....take my word for it, or I’d otherwise be using srt access. Absolutely no place for Cranes, buckets or wraptors....its back to basics boy....skill, aptitude and stamina is king. Cheers


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> Dave I’m not looking for a medal, or even a bj....just that when you pass comment on my stuff you at least take on board the various considerations as I explained to you thereafter.
> 
> Same as the wraptor, for the third time....would love to have one but not on a job like this. Its setting the line where lies the difficulty, not the tool itself i.e. by the time and if you even managed to get your rope secured to an appropriate high-point I would’ve already had the tree half skinned by that point....and that’s just the douglas firs. All the WRcedars, even some of the grands here take a decurrant form....take my word for it, or I’d otherwise be using srt access. Absolutely no place for Cranes, buckets or wraptors....its back to basics boy....skill, aptitude and stamina is king. Cheers


 
Lol I remember a time, lets see, yeah mid thirties oh heck in the pnw temps I could still fly

I do have a question though on those tops are you using anything to guaranty they go planned direction besides looking at foliage? The reason I ask is a large top way back in my early days almost retired me and I learned to either pull them all or at bare minimum use my wedges and hand sledge. A gust of wind hit and the top went backwards and twisted 360 I barely had time to get out of the way and still took a good scrape on one leg!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> Actually, it's just radio, but I will consider TV if I ever get to that point and can service a larger market. As it stands I'm about the same distance from champaign urbana and bloomington normal, and the local radio does reach both. The programing is dreadful, easy listening, (why do they call it that when i can't stand to listen to it?) but alot of people around here listen because they are always on about my wife being "on the radio." Old folks mostly, but that's where the majority of the property money is around here. I've gotten some work from it, but a lot of folks say they hear the commercials. They just did put a new multi-color, computer controlled sign out front on the main strip, so that doesn't hurt either.
> 
> She got her start in the quads as a dj on 98.9, which was a pop hits station at the time. Then she got a nice morning show gig in champaign and that's when we met. Then she went to a station in mattoon, then back to the quads for a job that they gave her when I was sitting there and then we moved just in time to listen to the gal they really hired (who sounded dreadful) a week before she was supposed to start. We settled in for the year and had our first daughter. Then she worked a station in pekin where she was reporting on 9/11, while I was rolling back from a morning run to dubuque. We then came back here where she came home to have and raise our kids. That's the short of it.
> 
> She started last year real small helping this local station and now she's got her own office and works too much for too little, but we are building an in home studio and she's going to start freelancing. She's networking and making a lot of radio friends and revisiting old ones from the champaign market. So words getting out that way through some back channels that will benefit both of us.
> 
> She is excellent at marketing, promotions and creating commercials. If you want one, let me know. She's going to help us drum up an arbor day event here in town next year. She goes to all the city council meetings for the local station, but her presence and the knowledge of our company has already had an effect on the current tree policy. The local "tree cutter" has had a hourly contract ($100+/hr) sewn up forever and he drags his feet, no chipper. Some of his "connections" tried to get it reconfirmed by hard writing his business name into the policy and it hit the fan. Half the alderman referred to her and our business as a potential competitor. She was just there to report the events and found herself in the middle..lol. So now it's up for bid to anyone and the policy reads "tree service." We are going to be working with some of those council members about reinstituting the tree committee and revising further. I don't care if I get the work or not, just want a pro. Ever since then I have a visit from the ole boy a block or so away about noon. I almost never notice, but the ground crew does. It's a long story, but he's his own worse competition, everyone's tired of his nonsense, his prices are as bad as his personality. They are getting better though, he underbid himself by thousands as the only bidder on the last batch. Sad, but every bit poetic.
> 
> So I guess to say "just radio," is an understatement, she's practically a secret weapon, sometimes I have to throttle her back. For instance, I don't know if Paula Sands still brings Jeffrey Leving over from Chicago onto her show, but my wife got that started out of thin air (it ran for a couple years after anyway) when we were up there while we were in the middle of building a custody case for my son. I got my book signed, had dinner in Bettendorf with him and his assistant, and had an awesome in depth discussion on father's rights in general. I couldn't discuss my case as I had council, but what a moral boost. We were thinking of switching to Jeffery's office. He is perhaps best known for his work in the early stages of the Elian Gonzalez federal case. It was cheaper to just read his book and use his game plan.  It worked, thank God.
> 
> In any event, she'll even put on the ppe, drag brush, chip, and rake with the best of them, so she's not afraid to get it done at the job site either.
> 
> Recently, I'm getting ransacked with internet company's calling to put me on their multi-site programs for "x" amount. No, I'm good, thanks. Having free listing everywhere is working for now, I get a little business from it too, but word of mouth is still king, especially when your wife makes a living at it.


 
Good stuff, you should PM me her name, see if I remember her from 98.9, its a religious channel now. I have several buds in the business. See if she remembers Dwyer and Micheals, or Bill Stage. Stager was next door for 5 years. I need to get on there as well, just need to site down and do it. Ya got me motivated to do it, need to call them and get it going. I want to run TV commercials as well, had that all set up, but then the motors blew and that stopped all that I had planned this year. Had hoped to get JPS down here to edumacate us, all they money I had sacked away for such a thing was eatin up by dealerships, gonna try again next year, ya should roll down and join us. I has biga ayard, wit lots a big arse trees that we can screw around in. Gonna get Pat Miletich to be the voice for me on the commercials! "HIRE SCOTT, OR ILL KICK YOUR......."


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> Sorry man ... I am just a #### thats all thanks they take after there mommas , not there daddies


 
I always tell folks that all my kids got their good looks from me. 

You ought to see the looks on people's faces after a comment like that, especially in front of my wife, the always check her reaction...lol.

I pause and then say, cause their mother still has her's.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Good stuff, you should PM me her name, see if I remember her from 98.9, its a religious channel now. I have several buds in the business. See if she remembers Dwyer and Micheals, or Bill Stage. Stager was next door for 5 years. I need to get on there as well, just need to site down and do it. Ya got me motivated to do it, need to call them and get it going. I want to run TV commercials as well, had that all set up, but then the motors blew and that stopped all that I had planned this year. Had hoped to get JPS down here to edumacate us, all they money I had sacked away for such a thing was eatin up by dealerships, gonna try again next year, ya should roll down and join us. I has biga ayard, wit lots a big arse trees that we can screw around in. Gonna get Pat Miletich to be the voice for me on the commercials! "HIRE SCOTT, OR ILL KICK YOUR......."


 
LOL...small world isn't it. About three years or so ago, my wife talked with Dwyer and Micheals, they wanted her to move back up and do afternoons. Bill and she were like best friends in college, but she never finished when the option to do a morning show in the champaign market came calling. She used to use on air names alot to give her some security. She went by Joni Mitchell, like the canadian folk music singer, while at 98.9, we heard that it switched formats a couple of years ago.

All sounds like good times, we'll have to do that one of these days.


----------



## treemandan

Oh Jeez! He was balanced on his ballsack in the last video. 

I have to say " good for anybody who gets up there" though. Ya know, that " doing what you want to do... no freaking matter what... I mean NO FREAKING MATTER WHAT" mentality we all seem to have. To see that old buzzert up there, well, Hell, I dunno, it sure is something to think about.


BTW. Who is The Beaner anyway?


Reg, where is your family? And MAN ! you got to be in shape. How many trees a day? Sure looked neat and well stacked. TGFA200


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165007&d=1266620885 THERE IS ONE FROM LAST WINTER AFTER THE SNOW http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165056&d=1267393594 tHIS ONE WAS TAKEN 13 YEARS AGO ... ON A ROAD WIDENING JOB AND http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165055&d=1267393054IN THIS ONE YOU CAN SEE THE ### OF THE 1800 IT WAS BRAND NEW THEN , THATS THE SAME TREE 5 HOURS LATER ... SO THERE DAVE NOW WHAT ?


 
Can we get this guy a V ?:msp_unsure:


----------



## treemandan

Who is in The D I C K Clique?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165007&d=1266620885 THERE IS ONE FROM LAST WINTER AFTER THE SNOW http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165056&d=1267393594 tHIS ONE WAS TAKEN 13 YEARS AGO ... ON A ROAD WIDENING JOB AND http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165055&d=1267393054IN THIS ONE YOU CAN SEE THE ### OF THE 1800 IT WAS BRAND NEW THEN , THATS THE SAME TREE 5 HOURS LATER ... SO THERE DAVE NOW WHAT ?


 
When did Asplundh start doing stumps


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> When did Asplundh start doing stumps


 Really they are cutting stumps all the time around here .. Must be a Jersey thing ..


----------



## tree MDS

Did a quick ash takedown this am. A competitor wanted $900 for the job, said he was planning to set his bucket up in the yard like 25' from the tree. I don't know what kind of truck this guy has, but I doubt he would have had a prayer, even with an 80' rear mount elevator truck. guy has been at it a long time too. Strange, unless maybe the custy meant crane, not bucket (didn't think they had one). I did it for $600 and was done climbing in a going easy hour and 15 mins, two hours total. not bad. winter's coming, it all adds up. 

I was remembering the days when I started, and I used to bust my ass all day by the hour for $600.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Who is in The D I C K Clique?



AA and FTA?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You got buddy enough said , lets just focus on work ...


 
Yeah, good idea.. that was a girl fight anyway! lol. pass the tissues.. hahaha.


----------



## superjunior

got rained out today. had the guys do an oil change and change the knives on the chipper, check the fluids on the trucks, that sort of thing. had a little safety meeting then I went out and did a few estimates. gotta make the most out of a rain day


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, good idea.. that was a girl fight anyway! lol. pass the tissues.. hahaha.


 
least there wasn't any of that "geeze I am sowwy Mr. Sanborn....I was so dwunk I just have no idea what I was sayin, pweeze fowgives me" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> least there wasn't any of that "geeze I am sowwy Mr. Sanborn....I was so dwunk I just have no idea what I was sayin, pweeze fowgives me" :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's awesome dave..

It really wasn't all that heartfelt though, trust me! lol..


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> least there wasn't any of that "geeze I am sowwy Mr. Sanborn....I was so dwunk I just have no idea what I was sayin, pweeze fowgives me" :hmm3grin2orange:



Was a lot more hetero than you and 101 GAYING up on each other back there! :laugh

Seemed like you two were courting each other more than fighting! lol!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Was a lot more hetero than you and 101 GAYING up on each other back there! :laugh
> 
> Seemed like you two were courting each other more than fighting! lol!!!


 Really your gonna bash me for gaying the place up , you have bashed and apologized too just about everyone here at least once ... So just stop ..... If ya can't drink and type than just drink ... wait til you can see what your typing then return ..... Long pauses and misspelled words are GAY ...


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I rented a 50 ft tow behind lift for the first time. It wasn't much for reach but it got the job done. A broken up boxelder over house, lines & road.


----------



## flushcut

Mike Cantolina said:


> I rented a 50 ft tow behind lift for the first time. It wasn't much for reach but it got the job done. A broken up boxelder over house, lines & road.


 
Yeah those tow behinds are "ok" and just ok, but you really need to pay attention to you placement to get the most out of them.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> Dave I’m not looking for a medal, or even a bj....just that when you pass comment on my stuff you at least take on board the various considerations as I explained to you thereafter.
> 
> Same as the wraptor, for the third time....would love to have one but not on a job like this. Its setting the line where lies the difficulty, not the tool itself i.e. by the time and if you even managed to get your rope secured to an appropriate high-point I would’ve already had the tree half skinned by that point....and that’s just the douglas firs. All the WRcedars, even some of the grands here take a decurrant form....take my word for it, or I’d otherwise be using srt access. Absolutely no place for Cranes, buckets or wraptors....its back to basics boy....skill, aptitude and stamina is king. Cheers


 
I'd be halfway up the tree by the time TV got the wraptor fueled up. Shooting lines is a major pita in excurrent trees. Western reds and some firs have downward sloping branches and are so thick you have no idea what your tip is. Half the time you get so tired of shooting lines you just head up only to find out you got lucky it held ya. No point in risking that on a removal.
First job today was a crane removal in the rain. The Co wanted everything set with double chockers even though it was all balance point, dont know if thats standard op but was annoying at times. 
Got back to the shop and gave my two week notice, it was tougher then dumping a chick. Boss said that's to bad he had planed on giving me 5k for a christmas bonus. On my drive home he called me back and said if I stay or move on he would give it to me regardless, I got nothing but respect for the guy.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Did a cedar removal today and boy was it a leaner!

Trimmed big sycamore and fruitless mulberry.

Fun day, everything went soo smooth and cooler weather...me like


----------



## deevo

mr. holden wood said:


> I'd be halfway up the tree by the time TV got the wraptor fueled up. Shooting lines is a major pita in excurrent trees. Western reds and some firs have downward sloping branches and are so thick you have no idea what your tip is. Half the time you get so tired of shooting lines you just head up only to find out you got lucky it held ya. No point in risking that on a removal.
> First job today was a crane removal in the rain. The Co wanted everything set with double chockers even though it was all balance point, dont know if thats standard op but was annoying at times.
> Got back to the shop and gave my two week notice, it was tougher then dumping a chick. Boss said that's to bad he had planed on giving me 5k for a christmas bonus. On my drive home he called me back and said if I stay or move on he would give it to me regardless, I got nothing but respect for the guy.


 
Where ya going?


----------



## Reg

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I remember a time, lets see, yeah mid thirties oh heck in the pnw temps I could still fly
> 
> I do have a question though on those tops are you using anything to guaranty they go planned direction besides looking at foliage? The reason I ask is a large top way back in my early days almost retired me and I learned to either pull them all or at bare minimum use my wedges and hand sledge. A gust of wind hit and the top went backwards and twisted 360 I barely had time to get out of the way and still took a good scrape on one leg!



I just push like hell.

I have a bunch of small wedges like yourself. So much noise and activity on those site's that trying to get someones attention is a challenge in itself....so I'd ask for a pull-line only if it was really necessary. Thanks for the word of caution though.

Danno, the majority are in Ireland....then England, and some others spread out in the US and Austrailia....the closest two are obviously here with me. I wasn't really keeping count on the numbers but no let-up till the the finish you know.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> I'd be halfway up the tree by the time TV got the wraptor fueled up. Shooting lines is a major pita in excurrent trees. Western reds and some firs have downward sloping branches and are so thick you have no idea what your tip is. Half the time you get so tired of shooting lines you just head up only to find out you got lucky it held ya. No point in risking that on a removal.
> First job today was a crane removal in the rain. The Co wanted everything set with double chockers even though it was all balance point, dont know if thats standard op but was annoying at times.
> Got back to the shop and gave my two week notice, it was tougher then dumping a chick. Boss said that's to bad he had planed on giving me 5k for a christmas bonus. On my drive home he called me back and said if I stay or move on he would give it to me regardless, I got nothing but respect for the guy.


 Lol yeah I would say that too if I did not have one Ok so you win the first tree but after the fourth I'm ahead and still not fatigued. We have thick branches too on our pines I just shoot plum over them but sometimes if they are growing down I do it the old fashioned way too. Most of the time I can hit a suitable crotch then its always two or three man tested that way I know i'm good. Sure is nice doin the elevator ride I go home with less aches Where are you going if not on your own better make sure you can come back bro, just sayin. Sounds like you got a good boss.


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> I just push like hell.
> 
> I have a bunch of small wedges like yourself. So much noise and activity on those site's that trying to get someones attention is a challenge in itself....so I'd ask for a pull-line only if it was really necessary. Thanks for the word of caution though.
> 
> Danno, the majority are in Ireland....then England, and some others spread out in the US and Austrailia....the closest two are obviously here with me. I wasn't really keeping count on the numbers but no let-up till the the finish you know.


 
Wedges can save ya at times, keep up the good work bro our conifers top out around 120 and they are getting rarer at that height. One thing I have always told folks it don't matter past twenty feet. They look at me puzzled and I say if you fall from 20 just as dead as 120 foot lol:cheers






This one was near 100 foot before taking top out not my biggest by far but a fun climb in 105 heat ! I'm glad I got a wraptor for the dog days.


----------



## stihl.logger

been wearing the old firewood hat the past few days, 11 calls in the past three days, splittin and delivering three cords a day. Local state park put their order in for 15 cords by thursday. Got an extra 4000 so far this week on the books, pays for my salmon trip up north next week and money to blow at the casino, im sure they can smell me comin. Anybody else mmessin with firewood now adays? Other than the firewood, things are kinda in the slow stage transitioning from tree work to logging


----------



## ropensaddle

Those helmet cams where ya get em? I wish I had one tonight would of had a sweet video of two bucks fighting just out of my range. They fought for 50 minutes it was cool even if I did not get to take one.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl.logger said:


> been wearing the old firewood hat the past few days, 11 calls in the past three days, splittin and delivering three cords a day. Local state park put their order in for 15 cords by thursday. Got an extra 4000 so far this week on the books, pays for my salmon trip up north next week and money to blow at the casino, im sure they can smell me comin. Anybody else mmessin with firewood now adays? Other than the firewood, things are kinda in the slow stage transitioning from tree work to logging


 
I dabble a little


----------



## Bigus Termitius

flushcut said:


> Yeah those tow behinds are "ok" and just ok, but you really need to pay attention to you placement to get the most out of them.


 
A 50 ft. genie, self-propelled is great for getting into tight spots, and makes placement adjustments a breeze. I'd much rather have the 55ft biljax with the four hydrostatic drive wheels though.

"Can you get to this with your big trucks?" 

"Are you going to tear up my lawn with big trucks?"

No...and no.

Truck wise I'm holding out for a decent 60/70 elevator unit, but these towables, or self-propelled units can't be beat when the tree is not fit to be climbed, and there is little access.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The only problem with the Genie is the level alarms and cut-outs. Just a small slope and you can't move. I've had it where i could drive in, but then settling got me stuck til I pulled the basket in.

Something else I like about the bigger SP lifts are the two man baskets. On TD's you can have a big gear bag, extra ropes, more then one saw....all in the basket with you


----------



## sgreanbeans

Long time ago, I rented one of those genies, an electric one, was up in the air and the battery's exploded and caught on fire! SCARY! Smoke is choking me out, my guys are running around with there heads cut off, no one knew what to do, not a normal fire, and water didn't help! I had on my bucket belt, had a bull rope up with me, tied in with a hasty (usmc) and got the hell out there! Rental company had a jackwagon mech, had just put new battery's in and had ones polarity backwards or something, machine was a complete loss, we watched that thing burn till the fire dept showed, had some sort of powder they sprayed on it, not normal fire extinguisher stuff. I was afraid the thing would come crashing down with me in it! But it stayed in the air just fine, thru the whole burn, we kept waiting for it to fall, never did. I would have died from smoke tho, that is for sure, looked like that plant in Texas that blew yesterday, TONS OF BLACK SMOKE!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

ropensaddle said:


> Those helmet cams where ya get em? I wish I had one tonight would of had a sweet video of two bucks fighting just out of my range. They fought for 50 minutes it was cool even if I did not get to take one.


 
I just bought another one of these: Amazon.com: ContourHD 1300 1080p Full HD Helmet Camera With HD Extreme 8 GB SD Recording Bundle: Camera & Photo

My last one was either lost or stolen I still don't know which.

They have newer models with more options but I liked mine and the price is lower now.


----------



## flushcut

Bigus Termitius said:


> A 50 ft. genie, self-propelled is great for getting into tight spots, and makes placement adjustments a breeze. I'd much rather have the 55ft biljax with the four hydrostatic drive wheels though.
> 
> "Can you get to this with your big trucks?"
> 
> "Are you going to tear up my lawn with big trucks?"
> 
> No...and no.
> 
> Truck wise I'm holding out for a decent 60/70 elevator unit, but these towables, or self-propelled units can't be beat when the tree is not fit to be climbed, and there is little access.


 
I have to agree with you I have used a TMZ50 a lot and like them but they are not ideal. I regular bucket could not have gotten to most of the trees that we needed a lift for, but a genie or a nifty did and got it done, some with a little sweat and swearing but done. My dream lift would be a nifty 64-4 with something like that I could reach virtually any tree in the city.


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Long time ago, I rented one of those genies, an electric one, was up in the air and the battery's exploded and caught on fire! SCARY! Smoke is choking me out, my guys are running around with there heads cut off, no one knew what to do, not a normal fire, and water didn't help! I had on my bucket belt, had a bull rope up with me, tied in with a hasty (usmc) and got the hell out there! Rental company had a jackwagon mech, had just put new battery's in and had ones polarity backwards or something, machine was a complete loss, we watched that thing burn till the fire dept showed, had some sort of powder they sprayed on it, not normal fire extinguisher stuff. I was afraid the thing would come crashing down with me in it! But it stayed in the air just fine, thru the whole burn, we kept waiting for it to fall, never did. I would have died from smoke tho, that is for sure, looked like that plant in Texas that blew yesterday, TONS OF BLACK SMOKE!


 
You don't carry a fire extinguisher that can handle an electrical fires? If not you should just to be safe. A extinguisher the has a class A B C will handle most fires you can even get them at Farm and Fleet I would even say wally world but I don't buy their crap or recommend anybody else should for that matter.


----------



## epicklein22

stihl.logger said:


> been wearing the old firewood hat the past few days, 11 calls in the past three days, splittin and delivering three cords a day. Local state park put their order in for 15 cords by thursday. Got an extra 4000 so far this week on the books, pays for my salmon trip up north next week and money to blow at the casino, im sure they can smell me comin. Anybody else mmessin with firewood now adays? Other than the firewood, things are kinda in the slow stage transitioning from tree work to logging


 
Got a super splitter and conveyor. Pay isn't very good, but I enjoy firewood and have done it for almost ten years now. Never a problem selling it either.


----------



## stihl.logger

epicklein22 said:


> Got a super splitter and conveyor. Pay isn't very good, but I enjoy firewood and have done it for almost ten years now. Never a problem selling it either.


 
ahh, super splitter, would be nice to have, but i cant seem to fork out the cash, heck when i'm not real busy i split everything by hand and the splitters i have sit in the shop and collect dust lol.

def not a problem selling this year, dropped the price $20 a cord and what i'm lacking in, i'm making up in volume. kinda regretting it tho, 15 hour days of nothing but firewood is starting to wear on me. no complaints tho, i love that money!


----------



## stihl.logger

ropensaddle said:


> I dabble a little


 
i cant keep my pile that big! i have a herd of woodchuckers come in and either load or stack it. Gotta love my step kids!


firewood.jpg (92.1 KB


----------



## tree MDS

*I almost let this go..*



treeclimber101 said:


> Really your gonna bash me for gaying the place up , you have bashed and apologized too just about everyone here at least once ... So just stop ..... If ya can't drink and type than just drink ... wait til you can see what your typing then return ..... Long pauses and misspelled words are GAY ...



Vet is right though, you flaccid, used to be fat, (still loudmouthed bastard)... you haven't managed to back up any of your blabber with even so much as a single (recent) pic of any (quality or otherwise) work that you've done!! 

It's really not all that hard bro... we all know you got posting them same couple of old ones down already!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The only problem with the Genie is the level alarms and cut-outs. Just a small slope and you can't move. I've had it where i could drive in, but then settling got me stuck til I pulled the basket in.
> 
> Something else I like about the bigger SP lifts are the two man baskets. On TD's you can have a big gear bag, extra ropes, more then one saw....all in the basket with you


 
It's not great power on slopes. I use the pick up or tractor for that. The older ones I have had problems with the level alarms, but the newer ones are working out great and the independent outrigger controls make uneven set up simple. I use sections of 3/4 in treated plywood for pads, so I never settle. They ride in the basket perfectly. I like the bigger basket on TD for the same reason, I'd love to have a one man for pruning though, but I manage, especially with the jameson.


----------



## treeclimber101

[video]http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12520699/luchadorz-movie[/video] could someone help post this straight with no link


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treeclimber101 said:


> [video]http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12520699/luchadorz-movie[/video] could someone help post this straight with no link


 
I tried but couldn't. You might have to publish it to youtube first.

Good one!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Finished up my walnut yesterday, managed to preserve the catalpa. That's me and my trusty stock 365 with a 30" semi skip. Works nicely. Buzzed the stump this afternoon after an extensive meeting with our new property manager and showing the new place to my dad. Here's the overview on the new place.





An Arborist's Oasis in a desert of corn and beans. 





Front yard.





Our new wood lot and split wood storage in the old open shed there.





New workshop...hey..it's new to me.





Arboretum entrance. It needs some reclamation.





Here's the main pic from drive. It was built in the late 1800's. More pics to come as we progress through it. Lots of tree work, but I got the nod and the keys today.





patio

We're stoked as finding a place that can house a family of six and a small budding tree service is a tall order these days. The place is perfect for us and only a couple of miles out of town.


----------



## squad143

Luchadorz Movie | Xtranormal

That's some funny stuff.


----------



## stihl.logger

Bigus Termitius said:


> Finished up my walnut yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> there is not only one tear in my beer... there is enough to have over flowed it! guys around here would literally fist fight over harvesting that tree. sad, but true. even pallet grade walnut is going for $1.00 a BF minimum. i've even been selling the crotches and "end trim" to an Amish guy for more than i would ever think to get out of it. Just met with a bolt mill operator that has agreed to start buying anything i have from 3" dia to 10" dia. = less work cleaning up


----------



## Reg

Rigged 2 large Cottonwoods today. Been topped about 25 years previous at 50ft and had since sprouted big awkward 50ft heads with bad unions. I had two relatively inexperienced guys running the lines down below, gusting winds and lots of other noise from machines on the site....so communication was a challenge in its self.

Saving grace was having the trees so close together meant I could rig both off the one tree....and knowing how to route a line to maximize the strength of an otherwise suspect rigging point is absolutley imperative.

As uncomfortable as that first 5 hours was getting the tops out, I would've been a total wreck watching anyone else up there.

Being a climber you're often burdened by seeing lots of mistakes and bad planning down below, but on bad trees and circumstances like today it all seems much, much worse.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Reg said:


> Rigged 2 large Cottonwoods today. Been topped about 25 years previous at 50ft and had since sprouted big awkward 50ft heads with bad unions. I had two relatively inexperienced guys running the lines down below, gusting winds and lots of other noise from machines on the site....so communication was a challenge in its self.
> 
> Saving grace was having the trees so close together meant I could rig both off the one tree....and knowing how to route a line to maximize the strength of an otherwise suspect rigging point is absolutley imperative.
> 
> As uncomfortable as that first 5 hours was getting the tops out, I would've been a total wreck watching anyone else up there.
> 
> Being a climber you're often burdened by seeing lots of mistakes and bad planning down below, but on bad trees and circumstances like today it all seems much, much worse.




Sounds like a standard rickety ol' Cottonwood for me, crap weather, noise, inexperience on the ground end, yup another day at the office, lol. 

I want to start running the ground again, just like when I was a kid. It was awesome fun racing to get everything out of the way before the next piece was on it's way, just to prove I could stay with the Ol' Man. Just me, a saw, some rope, trunk wraps, gloves smoking, skiing across the ground, occasionally airborn, ahh the days.........

I try to send my groundman up on the occasional removal and he always try's to make excuses, "oh, but your faster", he says. I told him I always will be, but that doesn't mean he can rob me of my fun on the ground. About 2 minutes of that jazz and I'm ready to gear up and get back into the tree, just too painful to watch no matter what end you're on.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

stihl.logger said:


> there is not only one tear in my beer... there is enough to have over flowed it! guys around here would literally fist fight over harvesting that tree. sad, but true. even pallet grade walnut is going for $1.00 a BF minimum. i've even been selling the crotches and "end trim" to an Amish guy for more than i would ever think to get out of it. Just met with a bolt mill operator that has agreed to start buying anything i have from 3" dia to 10" dia. = less work cleaning up



I tried every saw mill, my amish connections included, within driving distance and nobody wanted it because it was a city tree. I tried to market it last year for my client which led to a couple hours’ worth of conversation with a cabinet maker and he's all stocked up and says it's kind of out of style for what he does and then he gave me a list of what he is looking for. Surprised me. He seemed to think it was worth just as much in firewood at this point. I gave my client the info I had collected with a bid and wished him luck. This year he came back around just wanting it gone, so I split the wood between his brother and my friend and let it roll. Come to find out, just about what you see on the ground, perhaps a couple more chucks was all that was any good for lumber, quite a bit of the log was ate up, and the rest of course was firewood. Always pains me, but what can you do? I've got to move on to the next job and turn and burn em before winter sets in.


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> I just bought another one of these: Amazon.com: ContourHD 1300 1080p Full HD Helmet Camera With HD Extreme 8 GB SD Recording Bundle: Camera & Photo
> 
> My last one was either lost or stolen I still don't know which.
> 
> They have newer models with more options but I liked mine and the price is lower now.


 
Do they zoom?


----------



## Toddppm

Bigus Termitius said:


> Finished up my walnut yesterday, managed to preserve the catalpa. That's me and my trusty stock 365 with a 30" semi skip. Works nicely. Buzzed the stump this afternoon after an extensive meeting with our new property manager and showing the new place to my dad. Here's the overview on the new place.
> 
> We're stoked as finding a place that can house a family of six and a small budding tree service is a tall order these days. The place is perfect for us and only a couple of miles out of town.


 
You ought to try and buy that place, looks perfect.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Toddppm said:


> You ought to try and buy that place, looks perfect.


 
That has been discussed, the owners won't sell, but who knows, I've seen farm ground and farmstead busted up in auctions before after grandma passes on. If given the chance, I'll take a buffer zone and the field between the farmstead and the road for to start a tree farm and orchard. This will facilitate our operations for now, as time passes on, good Lord willing, we'll buy this or something like it.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

ropensaddle said:


> Do they zoom?


 
No, I don't think any of the helmet cams do though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> Actually, it's just radio, but I will consider TV if I ever get to that point and can service a larger market. As it stands I'm about the same distance from champaign urbana and bloomington normal, and the local radio does reach both. The programing is dreadful, easy listening, (why do they call it that when i can't stand to listen to it?) but alot of people around here listen because they are always on about my wife being "on the radio." Old folks mostly, but that's where the majority of the property money is around here. I've gotten some work from it, but a lot of folks say they hear the commercials. They just did put a new multi-color, computer controlled sign out front on the main strip, so that doesn't hurt either.
> 
> She got her start in the quads as a dj on 98.9, which was a pop hits station at the time. Then she got a nice morning show gig in champaign and that's when we met. Then she went to a station in mattoon, then back to the quads for a job that they gave her when I was sitting there and then we moved just in time to listen to the gal they really hired (who sounded dreadful) a week before she was supposed to start. We settled in for the year and had our first daughter. Then she worked a station in pekin where she was reporting on 9/11, while I was rolling back from a morning run to dubuque. We then came back here where she came home to have and raise our kids. That's the short of it.
> 
> She started last year real small helping this local station and now she's got her own office and works too much for too little, but we are building an in home studio and she's going to start freelancing. She's networking and making a lot of radio friends and revisiting old ones from the champaign market. So words getting out that way through some back channels that will benefit both of us.
> 
> She is excellent at marketing, promotions and creating commercials. If you want one, let me know. She's going to help us drum up an arbor day event here in town next year. She goes to all the city council meetings for the local station, but her presence and the knowledge of our company has already had an effect on the current tree policy. The local "tree cutter" has had a hourly contract ($100+/hr) sewn up forever and he drags his feet, no chipper. Some of his "connections" tried to get it reconfirmed by hard writing his business name into the policy and it hit the fan. Half the alderman referred to her and our business as a potential competitor. She was just there to report the events and found herself in the middle..lol. So now it's up for bid to anyone and the policy reads "tree service." We are going to be working with some of those council members about reinstituting the tree committee and revising further. I don't care if I get the work or not, just want a pro. Ever since then I have a visit from the ole boy a block or so away about noon. I almost never notice, but the ground crew does. It's a long story, but he's his own worse competition, everyone's tired of his nonsense, his prices are as bad as his personality. They are getting better though, he underbid himself by thousands as the only bidder on the last batch. Sad, but every bit poetic.
> 
> So I guess to say "just radio," is an understatement, she's practically a secret weapon, sometimes I have to throttle her back. For instance, I don't know if Paula Sands still brings Jeffrey Leving over from Chicago onto her show, but my wife got that started out of thin air (it ran for a couple years after anyway) when we were up there while we were in the middle of building a custody case for my son. I got my book signed, had dinner in Bettendorf with him and his assistant, and had an awesome in depth discussion on father's rights in general. I couldn't discuss my case as I had council, but what a moral boost. We were thinking of switching to Jeffery's office. He is perhaps best known for his work in the early stages of the Elian Gonzalez federal case. It was cheaper to just read his book and use his game plan.  It worked, thank God.
> 
> In any event, she'll even put on the ppe, drag brush, chip, and rake with the best of them, so she's not afraid to get it done at the job site either.
> 
> Recently, I'm getting ransacked with internet company's calling to put me on their multi-site programs for "x" amount. No, I'm good, thanks. Having free listing everywhere is working for now, I get a little business from it too, but word of mouth is still king, especially when your wife makes a living at it.


 
I remember her!, stager was my next door neighbor! Broadcasted a station on our street, big continuous loop of his favorite music. Ask her if she remembers his neighbor who always had big bon fires! We would have separate party's, but they would merge by the end of the night. He had a full scale bar in his basement, diamond plate, black leather and red paint, sound board and BIG speakers!


----------



## treevet

Closed on the Com. property I was buying on Mon. Yesterday we did a rudimentary survey. Property covered in honeysuckle and ch. elm. Has a paintball/quad track running through it. Already blocked that off and may have to kill a couple of nbor's pits that could become a problem. lBut....

It is huge, great location, we love it and all the clearing will be a labor of love. One acre is a lot o' land for in city and we gonna buy the adjoining 2/3 acre lot in a month or two. My overall game plan is coming to fruition. When I get old (I mean real old), I can sell the biz with clients and it is on a property (w/ future 2 bay building). Learned from moving from NJ, you can't sell schit if you trying to sell your biz and it ain't on a property. Competition is gonna feel, hey, they gonna get those customers anyway once you gone. That is the way I have felt when offered a competitor's biz when they were throwing in the towell.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> That has been discussed, the owners won't sell, but who knows, I've seen farm ground and farmstead busted up in auctions before after grandma passes on. If given the chance, I'll take a buffer zone and the field between the farmstead and the road for to start a tree farm and orchard. This will facilitate our operations for now, as time passes on, good Lord willing, we'll buy this or something like it.


 
I am looking to start a little nursery too. 

Sooner you can get a property the better. Good time to buy when no one else is for obvious reasons. Good luck.


----------



## stihl.logger

Bigus Termitius said:


> I tried every saw mill, my amish connections included, within driving distance and nobody wanted it because it was a city tree. I tried to market it last year for my client which led to a couple hours’ worth of conversation with a cabinet maker and he's all stocked up and says it's kind of out of style for what he does and then he gave me a list of what he is looking for. Surprised me. He seemed to think it was worth just as much in firewood at this point. I gave my client the info I had collected with a bid and wished him luck. This year he came back around just wanting it gone, so I split the wood between his brother and my friend and let it roll. Come to find out, just about what you see on the ground, perhaps a couple more chucks was all that was any good for lumber, quite a bit of the log was ate up, and the rest of course was firewood. Always pains me, but what can you do? I've got to move on to the next job and turn and burn em before winter sets in.


 
wow, there must be an abundance of walnut over there! if you have some Amish connections are you in the Arthur area? i occationally sell some timber to a couple fellas down there, i could pass on the info if it would help ya any. 
cant blame ya for wanting to get r done and over with tho, can't make any money sittin around stairing at it!


----------



## arborpros

*Oak Removal*

View attachment 201678
View attachment 201678


Pretty straight forward dead oak removal recently. In the woods so the home owner wanted it just dropped. I was up the tree, had it limbed, the top cut out and back on the ground in about 20 minutes. Dropped the spar exactly where I wanted it also. Dropping those big spars in the middle of the woods can be a little tricky with all tView attachment 201679
View attachment 201680
he trees around but it keeps you sharp.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

stihl.logger said:


> wow, there must be an abundance of walnut over there! if you have some Amish connections are you in the Arthur area? i occationally sell some timber to a couple fellas down there, i could pass on the info if it would help ya any.
> cant blame ya for wanting to get r done and over with tho, can't make any money sittin around stairing at it!


 
That, and no real logging, this part of Illinois is especially flat and barren. I get to Aurthur from time to time and have dealt with Paul Miller. There are a couple of others I think, but I haven't done business with them yet, just stopped in years ago. any info would be great.

I'm just to busy these days to consider it an option, now that I have a place that I can stock pile, the game may change a bit.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Closed on the Com. property I was buying on Mon. Yesterday we did a rudimentary survey. Property covered in honeysuckle and ch. elm. Has a paintball/quad track running through it. Already blocked that off and may have to kill a couple of nbor's pits that could become a problem. lBut....
> 
> It is huge, great location, we love it and all the clearing will be a labor of love. One acre is a lot o' land for in city and we gonna buy the adjoining 2/3 acre lot in a month or two. My overall game plan is coming to fruition. When I get old (I mean real old), I can sell the biz with clients and it is on a property (w/ future 2 bay building). Learned from moving from NJ, you can't sell schit if you trying to sell your biz and it ain't on a property. Competition is gonna feel, hey, they gonna get those customers anyway once you gone. That is the way I have felt when offered a competitor's biz when they were throwing in the towell.


 
We have 1.5 in a semi rural area, a corner bar on one side, 5 acre property to the east, and the north is a gradeschool (Diane loves to sit and listen to the screaming kids running around the playground). trying to control the buckthorn without clearcutting is a bit of a pain. I got a forestry mower for the worst part a few years ago (was using it on another job) and I have a lot of oak and cherry saplings sprouting up. I've also left some no-mow areas in front, near an old bur oak and have over a dozen ankle high sprouts. Sure does take a long time for them compared to Norway maple and buckthorn 


Off to school I go, lab and lectures from 11-3:15 and 5-6:45


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> I remember her!, stager was my next door neighbor! Broadcasted a station on our street, big continuous loop of his favorite music. Ask her if she remembers his neighbor who always had big bon fires! We would have separate party's, but they would merge by the end of the night. He had a full scale bar in his basement, diamond plate, black leather and red paint, sound board and BIG speakers!


 
Cool, she talked to him a couple of days ago and she mentioned you and he said, "right on, tell him I said hello." She doesn't recall that place, but sort of remembers the fact of it, though she was never there. She ran into him at a y2k party up there and a couple of time when we lived up there the following year. Who knows, we hit a few parties up there in 2000, but I have no recollection either. For what that's worth, right? lol. They've mostly been in contact through phone and emails since college and early radio days. Recently, she caught up with him on facebook. I think he's helping her make contacts for her free lancing that is taken off. She recently did a bit for a father's rights group for the chicago market, and the program director wants more. This new place has the perfect sized room in the addtition for a studio.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

*Birch tree off of roof*

Got a call in the mourning from HO, needing his birch tree removed from fence and neighbors roof....got lots of rain and wind last night here in nor cal, which = $$$

Got it down with out damaging fence...pat on back...lol


----------



## stihl.logger

Bigus Termitius said:


> That, and no real logging, this part of Illinois is especially flat and barren. I get to Aurthur from time to time and have dealt with Paul Miller. There are a couple of others I think, but I haven't done business with them yet, just stopped in years ago. any info would be great.
> 
> I'm just to busy these days to consider it an option, now that I have a place that I can stock pile, the game may change a bit.


 
haven't done anything with anyone down there since last Dec. i'll look up all their info and PM you with it, i think i have contacts for four buyers down that way. I dont know exactly where your at but i have a contact for a buyer i've sold to in the past in Beardstown also


----------



## ozzy42

That's a big sunny beech.


----------



## ropensaddle

High 80s go away summer its deer season
Btw if you happened to be in Ar crusin down scenic hwy 7 though our mountains and seen a guy sitting in a tree in his underware your not crazy I was trying to stay cool:monkey:


----------



## stihl.logger

ropensaddle said:


> High 80s go away summer its deer season
> Btw if you happened to be in Ar crusin down scenic hwy 7 though our mountains and seen a guy sitting in a tree in his underware your not crazy I was trying to stay cool:monkey:


 
better getcha some realtree boxers from Cabella's Rope!


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl.logger said:


> better getcha some realtree boxers from Cabella's Rope!


 Lol why deer are color blind:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl.logger

ropensaddle said:


> Lol why deer are color blind:hmm3grin2orange:


 
ha! true, but if it were me i'd have to for some break up, the one twig between my legs just aint gonna cut it!:yoyo:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I did these 2 white oaks:

[video=youtube;AJ2L1gr3t_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2L1gr3t_Y[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl.logger said:


> ha! true, but if it were me i'd have to for some break up, the one twig between my legs just aint gonna cut it!:yoyo:


 
Lol I been seeing deer in this heat unreal two bucks fought 50 yards from me the other night I passed on the iffy shot. They better not get closer though lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> I did these 2 white oaks:
> 
> [video=youtube;AJ2L1gr3t_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2L1gr3t_Y[/video]


 Looking good bro I'm knotless too I don't know how I tied all them bowlines in the past lol.


----------



## stihl.logger

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I been seeing deer in this heat unreal two bucks fought 50 yards from me the other night I passed on the iffy shot. They better not get closer though lol


 
i went out this wekend and passed up 3 does and a lil basket 8. havent been out at all this week tho, been slammed with firewood calls. hopefully when i get back from salmon fishing. talked to my neighbor tonight and he said he saw "my" 160 class buck out in his back yard again pickin apples off his tree. hopefully postin pics of him in the back of my truck soon:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> High 80s go away summer its deer season
> Btw if you happened to be in Ar crusin down scenic hwy 7 though our mountains and seen a guy sitting in a tree in his underware your not crazy I was trying to stay cool:monkey:


 
ha ha.....scenic......:msp_lol:

"Look there johnny, look at the birds, oh see those trees samantha, wow look at those deer. And over here we have...AAAAAHHHHHHHH! Don't Look!"

"What was that, mom?"

"A native."


----------



## sgreanbeans

We were going to take out a maple yesterday, HO is getting new garage. I call to tell them we are on our way, HO tells me that the garage contractor is there, already demoed old garage and has formed the pad for new one, they are getting ready to poor concrete. WTF? I ask! I was scheduled, they were not to start for a few weeks, she says they just showed and started working. So then I scramble to see what I can fill in for the day, nothing made any sense to go do, as all I have is bigger projects at the moment. Days like that are when I appreciate the little 3-400 jobs, good for filling in the spots. So we stayed in, guys split wood all mourning, then I put them in the skid steer and had them get some time with the grapple. Man it was a nice day tho! Had them rip out the garden and we are digging the soil out, down about 4 ft, replace with good soil for the garden, we have nothing but rocks,asphalt and sand, the city filled our yard with the old street back in the day. Doing 2 ash removals today, gunna have the padawan do them, one bucket, one climber.


----------



## ozzy42

Mike Cantolina said:


> I did these 2 white oaks:
> 
> [video=youtube;AJ2L1gr3t_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2L1gr3t_Y[/video]


 


ropensaddle said:


> Looking good bro I'm knotless too I don't know how I tied all them bowlines in the past lol.


 

Good video indeed,allthough I'm knot knotless.
I tried it it a few times here and there.Always seemed to find something to snag on ,either on the way down or the way back up.

Except on the rare occasion when I specificly tell them it's OK, I wont allow the groundy to
just slip a running bowline off the end of a small piece.
Been burnt too many times with the rope hangin on something on the way back up.


Knot Knocking your style guys,but it just ain't for me.

BTW: love the loop runner and crab for catching small tops.
I keep at least one of each on my saddle for every climb.


----------



## Bowhunter01

Walked outside to start the truck a couple minutes ago, my cat came flying across the yard with a big gray fox right behind him. Reached behind the door, gave Mr. Fox a load of #4 buck to the face. Lol. Cat gets some extra treats tonight for that little trick. Wish he'd do that every morning.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Looking good bro I'm knotless too I don't know how I tied all them bowlines in the past lol.


 
Me either! So much faster! More and more are going this way, and the manufacturers know it. Prices for slings have doubled in the last 2 years.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I like knotless a lot but I try to make sure I change the slings out regularly. I also use a backup often. It literally only takes a second.


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> High 80s go away summer its deer season
> Btw if you happened to be in Ar crusin down scenic hwy 7 though our mountains and seen a guy sitting in a tree in his underware your not crazy I was trying to stay cool:monkey:


 






Mang.How could you forget to T.I.T.S.?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Me either! So much faster! More and more are going this way, and the manufacturers know it. Prices for slings have doubled in the last 2 years.


 
I don't see it. I can tie a bowline so fast your head will spin. 

Seems like a bunch of needless extra BS to me.

Nice work, as always though mike.


----------



## tree md

Bid work all day today. I start 6 large pine removals Monday and have another semi-large job I'm waiting to hear back on for the weekend (but we all know how that goes). Another one I need to schedule next week and have to email one more estimate this evening. More work to bid tomorrow... I'm ready to take a trip back home to get my deer woods ready and hunt...

Trees, trees, trees... I can't seem to get out of Alabama...


----------



## treeman75

My daughter was born last night she is so cute!


----------



## tree md

Congrats!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> My daughter was born last night she is so cute!


 
Good stuff. Congrats.

Put Eric up these two pines today for a bit more experience under his belt. Which made me the ground guy dragging this #### through a corridor of hemlocks and chipping it up. Not bad for a change of pace but I don't exactly miss those days. Filled the chip truck and bucket with chips and packed the dump trailer full of wood...manually...need my bobcat back! We were both in second gear headed up the hill to the dump site doing about 10mph. Got passed by 7 cars. lol Good day, tired as hell but we made some decent coin for a change.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Blakesmaster said:


> Good stuff. Congrats.
> 
> Put Eric up these two pines today for a bit more experience under his belt. Which made me the ground guy dragging this #### through a corridor of hemlocks and chipping it up. Not bad for a change of pace but I don't exactly miss those days. Filled the chip truck and bucket with chips and packed the dump trailer full of wood...manually...need my bobcat back! We were both in second gear headed up the hill to the dump site doing about 10mph. Got passed by 7 cars. lol Good day, tired as hell but we made some decent coin for a change.


 
What happened to the bobcat?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Mike Cantolina said:


> What happened to the bobcat?


 

In for "service". The dealer put something together wrong when "fixing" our effed valve bank a few months ago, been leaking pretty bad. Been having fuel issues too. Turns out the lining inside the tank was peeling off and clogging up the works, gotta pull the engine to put a new tank in...fun! Sent it in Monday for all that, a leaky pump on the driveline and a full service to the tune of $2600. Is what it is.


----------



## Grace Tree

treeman75 said:


> My daughter was born last night she is so cute!


Congratulations. Dad is the nicest thing anyone will ever call you.
Phil


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Blakesmaster said:


> In for "service". The dealer put something together wrong when "fixing" our effed valve bank a few months ago, been leaking pretty bad. Been having fuel issues too. Turns out the lining inside the tank was peeling off and clogging up the works, gotta pull the engine to put a new tank in...fun! Sent it in Monday for all that, a leaky pump on the driveline and a full service to the tune of $2600. Is what it is.


 
Ouch!


----------



## arborpros

ozzy42 said:


> Mang.How could you forget to T.I.T.S.?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Look at the dude in the background with the purse. He is pissing on himself.


----------



## arborpros

treeman75 said:


> My daughter was born last night she is so cute!


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## squad143

I like knotless, but only use the slings for speedlining. My idea of knotless is a biner on the end of my rigging line. I can tie a bowline pretty quick, but not as fast as clipping a biner. Grounds en can undo them pretty quick too.


----------



## TreeAce

Knotless rigging....SO THATS why you can get a spliced eye on stable braid!! But seriously...when I first saw the eyes on rigging line(in catalogs) it took me a little while to figure it out. IDK....it looks pretty cool, I guess it could be a time saver that could add up enough to matter. I do have to wonder....in ten years, will a young climber be able to rig a tree with out slings? Will he even know how to coil his line? Or will it even matter? Maybe not.


----------



## mr. holden wood

squad143 said:


> I like knotless, but only use the slings for speedlining. My idea of knotless is a biner on the end of my rigging line. I can tie a bowline pretty quick, but not as fast as clipping a biner. Grounds en can undo them pretty quick too.


 
Really, the only way to go. No matter how fast you can tie a knot, you cant beat the speed of opening the gate. Plus alot situations call for the needed weight to toss out a biner for balance point rigging. I only use slings for lowering several branches at time, slings are a lot slower to undo then a biner. Plus knots really seem to rattle goundys.


----------



## TreeAce

So just clipping a biner in place of a bowline to create a "running bowline" will cinch up just as tight? Do u use an auto locking biner? I may have to try it out.


----------



## oldirty

TreeAce said:


> So just clipping a biner in place of a bowline to create a "running bowline" will cinch up just as tight? Do u use an auto locking biner? I may have to try it out.


 
be careful with side loading the biner but if you going with a steel biner you can have less worry. personally i still don't mind tying a knot but have used both. 

but with all them slings hanging off the belt it kinda looks like you going to march in the gay parade though and i prefer a bare saddle myself.


----------



## ozzy42

treeman75 said:


> My daughter was born last night she is so cute!


 
Congrats Pappa.Yourfirst?


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeAce said:


> So just clipping a biner in place of a bowline to create a "running bowline" will cinch up just as tight? Do u use an auto locking biner? I may have to try it out.


 
Yup, any steel locking carabiner will do (avg are rated over 10,000gs). Seems to me a lot of guys are living in the past, without a doubt the tree is the weakest link. It's 2011 trees haven't changed a bit while our gear becomes outdated by the month. Keep it simple and keep it fast is my moto, guess thats why I make the big bucks.


----------



## treeman75

ozzy42 said:


> Congrats Pappa.Yourfirst?


 
Its our 3rd, we have two boys 41/2 and 21/2. She is our last one.


----------



## Reg

Today we craned out 9 mature Lombardy’s. Busy day but quite obvious in my mind that there was no panic....yet there was guys rushing around, seemingly panicking soon as the crane rolled up. Didn’t really warm to the CO nor he to I it seemed. Soon as I rejected his loggers choker, showed him how I was going to tie into the ball (not his way), and that I would tell him how much to pre-load by each time, I just got the feeling that he wasn’t happy at the loss of control on his part perhaps....could be wrong but I doubt it.

Pick after pick just separated from each tree, clinical... and multi-slinging the big tops slashed half a day off what had been priced for. Not even a ‘see ya’ at the end of the day, just got in his crane and fcked off. Boy I hope my pride never holds me back like that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> In for "service". The dealer put something together wrong when "fixing" our effed valve bank a few months ago, been leaking pretty bad. Been having fuel issues too. Turns out the lining inside the tank was peeling off and clogging up the works, gotta pull the engine to put a new tank in...fun! Sent it in Monday for all that, a leaky pump on the driveline and a full service to the tune of $2600. Is what it is.


 
I second the OUCH!


----------



## sgreanbeans

oldirty said:


> be careful with side loading the biner but if you going with a steel biner you can have less worry. personally i still don't mind tying a knot but have used both.
> 
> but with all them slings hanging off the belt it kinda looks like you going to march in the gay parade though and i prefer a bare saddle myself.


 
Yep, its pretty gay looking! I bought one of those little yellow throw line bags from sherrill, holds all my beaners and slings, that way I dont have any rainbow action hangin off my but, idunno, felt like a target with them hanging off like that! (I like beaners more than biners)


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> I second the OUCH!


 
They're covering their eff up with the valve bank and yeah, it hurts with winter coming up but I can't complain. We work the snot out of that little bugger and it's made me FAR more than $2600 in the year I've had it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> They're covering their eff up with the valve bank and yeah, it hurts with winter coming up but I can't complain. We work the snot out of that little bugger and it's made me FAR more than $2600 in the year I've had it.


 
Thats good, most will lie and blame it one something else.
I bought mine and have hardly used it! I do way more pruning than removals, but I know that I will love it when I do. Bought that Bradco grapple, they have really beefed those things up, WAAAAAAAAAAAY better than the old ones, and they where pretty good!


----------



## treeman82

Picked up a cold the other day, so I've been working on that.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Yup, any steel locking carabiner will do (avg are rated over 10,000gs). Seems to me a lot of guys are living in the past, without a doubt the tree is the weakest link. It's 2011 trees haven't changed a bit while our gear becomes outdated by the month. Keep it simple and keep it fast is my moto, guess thats why I make the big bucks.


 
they finally move ya up to $18 per hour guy? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Really, the only way to go. No matter how fast you can tie a knot, you cant beat the speed of opening the gate. Plus alot situations call for the needed weight to toss out a biner for balance point rigging. I only use slings for lowering several branches at time, slings are a lot slower to undo then a biner. Plus knots really seem to rattle goundys.



I can see the sling deal for lowering multiple branches at a time - on a conifer. admittedly tying three of four cloves at a time is slow to tie and untie. As far as this biner deal goes with the hardwoods, maybe you need to take fewer (bigger) cuts, and make them count more.. just thinking out loud here.

Funny how some the newer guys seem to think people haven't been taking down bad ass trees sinse long before they came along (myself included). Some of the techniques I use on really tricky (and or big) trees, I know have been around for at least 30 years. But what do I know..


----------



## flushcut

Reg said:


> Today we craned out 9 mature Lombardy’s. Busy day but quite obvious in my mind that there was no panic....yet there was guys rushing around, seemingly panicking soon as the crane rolled up. Didn’t really warm to the CO nor he to I it seemed. Soon as I rejected his loggers choker, showed him how I was going to tie into the ball (not his way), and that I would tell him how much to pre-load by each time, I just got the feeling that he wasn’t happy at the loss of control on his part perhaps....could be wrong but I doubt it.
> 
> Pick after pick just separated from each tree, clinical... and multi-slinging the big tops slashed half a day off what had been priced for. Not even a ‘see ya’ at the end of the day, just got in his crane and fcked off. Boy I hope my pride never holds me back like that.


 
I wouldn't sweat it Reg we all know you are a badass in the tree.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Vet is right though, you flaccid, used to be fat, (still loudmouthed bastard)... you haven't managed to back up any of your blabber with even so much as a single (recent) pic of any (quality or otherwise) work that you've done!!
> 
> It's really not all that hard bro... we all know you got posting them same couple of old ones down already!!


 
Not cool at all , and thats all I am gonna say about that as a matter of fact you jumped into dialog that had nothing even to do with you , and then to go there ... I am sorry but I just changed my whole opinion..... peace ....


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> I can see the sling deal for lowering multiple branches at a time - on a conifer. admittedly tying three of four cloves at a time is slow to tie and untie. As far as this biner deal goes with the hardwoods, maybe you need to take fewer (bigger) cuts, and make them count more.. just thinking out loud here.
> 
> Funny how some the newer guys seem to think people haven't been taking down bad ass trees sinse long before they came along (myself included). Some of the techniques I use on really tricky (and or big) trees, I know have been around for at least 30 years. But what do I know..


 

Why so defensive, read my post never said i'm doing anything extraordinary. Just wanted to point out tying knots all day is really inefficient. As far as taking bigger pieces, I run a crew of five including myself, you better believe I go as big as possible. I'm pretty sure working five days a week, year round for the past five years equals your 2 days a week during the spring and summer months.


----------



## TreeAce

I started to use the biner thing today on these ash we took down. I didnt though. I didnt have a steel biner and didnt want to use one of my petzl auto lockers and I would assume that a non locker isnt the best idea. But mostly.... I think I just enjoy tieing knots. Check out the triple crotch over head I got goin on for the tree over the house. I was loving it. And I already know these trees arnt big so no need to point it out. It was a nice relaxing front yard job for a super nice weather Friday. Everything went great except for a small arguement between my father n son groundies which almost got outa hand. They will both get a talking to over the weekend..seperately. But I did make it clear, today, that F bombs will not be tolerated on any job of mine from here on out. Never....ever. There will be two new faces if it happens agian. Believe that. Otherwise....a great day for tree work!!View attachment 201876
View attachment 201877


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Why so defensive, read my post never said i'm doing anything extraordinary. Just wanted to point out tying knots all day is really inefficient. As far as taking bigger pieces, I run a crew of five including myself, you better believe I go as big as possible. I'm pretty sure working five days a week, year round for the past five years equals your 2 days a week during the spring and summer months.



Was just killing some time talking a little smack while waiting for an estimate. no biggie. Far as how many days a week you work.. sounds good. If I told you how few hours I worked this week, and what I cleared, you would look at your pay stubb and vomit.. just sayin. Of course I'd prefer to be busier, but sometimes it just is what it is. You'll see someday (hopefully).


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Not cool at all , and thats all I am gonna say about that as a matter of fact you jumped into dialog that had nothing even to do with you , and then to go there ... I am sorry but I just changed my whole opinion..... peace ....


----------



## treeclimber101

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...1881d1318028195-gloucester-20111005-00042-jpg This is what I did today


----------



## Reg

Easy day, early finish. Some topping and falling, finished for 2. A photo of my buddy Dylan blowing out a skinny Balsam fir.View attachment 201888


----------



## Mike Cantolina

This tree will make a good video but I don't have time to mess with it now. Here is one clip though:

[video=youtube;3ArRLnxTq70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ArRLnxTq70[/video]

The battery went dead working the spar though and I didn't bother having one sent up.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Me either! So much faster! More and more are going this way, and the manufacturers know it. Prices for slings have doubled in the last 2 years.


 
Lol faster is right and if something gets hung up just throw another sling on it cut it too lol I zip alot but on pines I usually clip first limb the slide five or so more down to it before signaling to lower!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Boyscout camp today.


----------



## tree MDS

Three estimates today. Winter's coming.


----------



## treevet

All day today taking English ivy off of a mansion with 2 guys and both pickers. Real good visibility on a Sat. tho and no price quote nec. Ivy is on brick and not so bad as on painted wood. Still gonna be a pita tho;.:msp_sad:


----------



## ducaticorse

*Stump grinding...*

Lost the big saw, so we ground a big and fat, and high stump lol.. PITA

View attachment 201929


----------



## ozzy42

ducaticorse said:


> Lost the big saw, so we ground a big and fat, and high stump lol.. PITA
> 
> View attachment 201929


 
That's doing it the hard way for sure.Grinder is throwing some good chips though.
What happend to the big saw?


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Lost the big saw, so we ground a big and fat, and high stump lol.. PITA
> 
> View attachment 201929


 
Looks like you could flush cut that with a 16or 20" bar. I woulda bought or borrowed a saw.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Looks like you could flush cut that with a 16or 20" bar. I woulda bought or borrowed a saw.


 
I had a 441 with a 28 and a hand sharpened chain, and I gave up. I woulda liked to see some poor ass take that down with a 16.... The stump is way bigger than you must think it is..


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I had a 441 with a 28 and a hand sharpened chain, and I gave up. I woulda liked to see some poor ass take that down with a 16.... The stump is way bigger than you must think it is..


 
You gave it up , like as in adoption or something ? Kinda tough to cut trees with out the right saw and the extra wear and tear cutting stumps like that with a 352 will pay for that saw real quick ... I dunno maybe I may be misunderstanding you or something ..


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> This tree will make a good video but I don't have time to mess with it now. Here is one clip though:
> 
> [video=youtube;3ArRLnxTq70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ArRLnxTq70[/video]
> 
> The battery went dead working the spar though and I didn't bother having one sent up.


 
Man I am not gonna lie that tree had some beautiful color leaves on it , I mean the white oaks around here haven't even started yet ... fall is by far my favorite time of the year to be in a tree ...


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I had a 441 with a 28 and a hand sharpened chain, and I gave up. I woulda liked to see some poor ass take that down with a 16.... The stump is way bigger than you must think it is..


 
60% of my stumps are that high, I am so glad I got my sc602, that stump is tops five minutes easier than a saw getting dulled too:monkey: Nothing like shaft drive in a stump cutter.

PS: this stump was 50" at ground


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I had a 441 with a 28 and a hand sharpened chain, and I gave up. I woulda liked to see some poor ass take that down with a 16.... The stump is way bigger than you must think it is..


 
Lol I could of cut it wit my huskyoke:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> 60% of my stumps are that high, I am so glad I got my sc602, that stump is tops five minutes easier than a saw getting dulled too:monkey: Nothing like shaft drive in a stump cutter.
> 
> PS: this stump was 50" at ground


 
That is a nice little stumper you got there. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Old workhorse, here.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> I had a 441 with a 28 and a hand sharpened chain, and I gave up. I woulda liked to see some poor ass take that down with a 16.... The stump is way bigger than you must think it is..


 
Pics always make things look smaller.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> You gave it up , like as in adoption or something ? Kinda tough to cut trees with out the right saw and the extra wear and tear cutting stumps like that with a 352 will pay for that saw real quick ... I dunno maybe I may be misunderstanding you or something ..


 
Nope, nothing really to misunderstand. Didn't have a saw on site with enough balls to finish, had the stumper there and a deadline, so we had at it. I posted the thread as a little comic relief anyway... The 395 and 372 were not available, and to all you Stihl fans, why one would ever opt for a 441 over the 461 is a mystery to me, that saw is a dog.


----------



## treeman75

Started a twelve tree removal taday. Its on a farm where we can dump it by there brush pile. When I gave him the number on it he said thats all? It was a referrill and he didnt get any other bids. Its a fair price and am glad to do the work. Im doing their sons tree too.


----------



## mattfr12

In the hospital kiling time waiting for my wife to deliver our second child.


----------



## treeman82

Did a nice job today, just getting a property presentable so that it can be put on the market. 1 removal that I had to climb, and a bunch of power pole saw work. Was able to blow the chips into the woods which was nice, and the small amount of wood that was too big to chip stayed right next to the stump. 3 guys 6.5 hrs including half an hour for lunch. Not a bad Saturday job... plus the lady put on an additional 2 bills at the end of the day. Everybody was happy.


----------



## treeman82

ropensaddle said:


> 60% of my stumps are that high, I am so glad I got my sc602, that stump is tops five minutes easier than a saw getting dulled too:monkey: Nothing like shaft drive in a stump cutter.
> 
> PS: this stump was 50" at ground


 
Normally when I have to grind stumps I'm running an RG100 with dozer blade... the way I see it, as long as I can get on top of it with the cutter wheel, we're good to go... rather grind it than move the gnarly wood / risk hitting something anyways.


----------



## Zale

Took down some small ornamentals. Plum and cherry. I am doing this work for my Vet to work off my dogs bill. Its nice being able to work things out in trade.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Normally when I have to grind stumps I'm running an RG100 with dozer blade... the way I see it, as long as I can get on top of it with the cutter wheel, we're good to go... rather grind it than move the gnarly wood / risk hitting something anyways.


 
I hear ya I don't really like some things about the big V but shaft drive blows away belt drive as it is true power to wood no slip just feels solid. I on my best day did 36 holes at the golf course and 127 stumps that was a long long day


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> That is a nice little stumper you got there.
> Jeff


 
Thanks only has to last ten more years


----------



## DDM

Started removal of a lil old oak tree. 

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s280/dtmattox/IMG01996-20111008-1043.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s280/dtmattox/IMG01997-20111008-1227.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s280/dtmattox/IMG01998-20111008-1341.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s280/dtmattox/IMG02000-20111008-1343.jpg

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s280/dtmattox/IMG02003-20111008-1618.jpg

We will get it finished tomorrow and start on the other tree hopefully get all the wood out of the yard before it rains monday.


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> In the hospital kiling time waiting for my wife to deliver our second child.


 
congratulations matt


----------



## treevet

Like I said in earlier post....all day Sat. 17 man hours, pulling English ivy off this old home and Montessouri School. A reg client for tree work we couldn't get out of it, but no bid. The owner, a lawyer had tried to do it himself and fell off the ladder 2 times into the bushes below. His wife insisted we do it so "he didn;t have to get that big ladder out again lol.

Kyle had just cleaned the east side and I had finished the unseen west side. His side had dead vines the ho had killed earlier and my side were all alive. Pliars, prying tools, scraper, wrecker bar, wire brush etc all were no match as scraped knuckles were most the result. The live ones grab like crazy glue and they are all interwoven so if you pull just one it breaks off at the cross piece. :censored:


----------



## treevet

little closer pict


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like tedious work. Do you price it or go by the hour?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like tedious work. Do you price it or go by the hour?
> Jeff


 
Yeah Jeff, 80$ per man hour. Could charge more but they are regulars. They got a forest behind the house with a 300 year old oak and the kids play area running through it I maintained for decades.

Couldn't do it any other way than per man hour, as I had absolutely no idea how this stuff was gonna come off. Knew the east side would be pretty easy being dead but also knew the rest would be torture but thought maybe being on brick rather than wood siding might be easier....wrong. We still have some clean up on ground on Mon. but got the buckets out before school starts then with people walking in with their kids.


----------



## jefflovstrom

That's good money even for regular customer's. 
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> Like I said in earlier post....all day Sat. 17 man hours, pulling English ivy off this old home and Montessouri School. A reg client for tree work we couldn't get out of it, but no bid. The owner, a lawyer had tried to do it himself and fell off the ladder 2 times into the bushes below. His wife insisted we do it so "he didn;t have to get that big ladder out again lol.
> 
> Kyle had just cleaned the east side and I had finished the unseen west side. His side had dead vines the ho had killed earlier and my side were all alive. Pliars, prying tools, scraper, wrecker bar, wire brush etc all were no match as scraped knuckles were most the result. The live ones grab like crazy glue and they are all interwoven so if you pull just one it breaks off at the cross piece. :censored:


 
Sounds like a PITA. When we do PITA I tell the guys its not that bad it could be worse. Then we start talking about past PITA jobs and glad we are done with those. The only thing you can do is keep plucking away at it and have fun with it!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Yeah Jeff, 80$ per man hour. Could charge more but they are regulars. They got a forest behind the house with a 300 year old oak and the kids play area running through it I maintained for decades.
> 
> Couldn't do it any other way than per man hour, as I had absolutely no idea how this stuff was gonna come off. Knew the east side would be pretty easy being dead but also knew the rest would be torture but thought maybe being on brick rather than wood siding might be easier....wrong. We still have some clean up on ground on Mon. but got the buckets out before school starts then with people walking in with their kids.


 
Thats a job where ya turn on the ipod and go to work we did one a few years ago over in Woodbury and your right no tools just bloody knuckles and a lot of time but 80 per hr. per man isn't too bad ...


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> little closer pict


 
Nice pic of your pair of piccers piccin.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> congratulations matt


 
Thanks had a little boy last night around 11pm so i got a two day vacation so far. monday back to the grind.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Thanks had a little boy last night around 11pm so i got a two day vacation so far. monday back to the grind.


 
Congrats Matt! You bringing him to the Expo? lol


----------



## tree md

Congrats to you and the wife!


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> Thanks had a little boy last night around 11pm so i got a two day vacation so far. monday back to the grind.


 
Congrats! Some one told me that Oct has the most births, I wonder why!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> We were going to take out a maple yesterday, HO is getting new garage. I call to tell them we are on our way, HO tells me that the garage contractor is there, already demoed old garage and has formed the pad for new one, they are getting ready to poor concrete. WTF? I ask! I was scheduled, they were not to start for a few weeks, she says they just showed and started working. So then I scramble to see what I can fill in for the day, nothing made any sense to go do, as all I have is bigger projects at the moment. Days like that are when I appreciate the little 3-400 jobs, good for filling in the spots. So we stayed in, guys split wood all mourning, then I put them in the skid steer and had them get some time with the grapple. Man it was a nice day tho! Had them rip out the garden and we are digging the soil out, down about 4 ft, replace with good soil for the garden, we have nothing but rocks,asphalt and sand, the city filled our yard with the old street back in the day. Doing 2 ash removals today, gunna have the padawan do them, one bucket, one climber.


 
One of my clients had a small cable job he wanted me to spend some OJT time with his trainee climber, since it was only ~3 hrs he had a modest trim/clearance job lined up for on my way home; though it was like 20 miles from the first job (Holy Hill down to old 'Tosa for those who care.) Guy called ahead to tell the HO he would be there around noonish, and HO said remember to take the limb we talked about...get there and the job is done, 'cept for all the debris laying around the yard... Mrs. is all confused, Guy is confused...turns out the HO thought he was the company that sent the Hispanic crew out three days ago to trim and pile...they had yet to come back and do the clean-up... So Guy had to drive back to his Sussex shop, whith his twoman crew. (I felled sorry enough that I did not try to stick him with my minimum $200)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Past two days we've been clearing a section of bluff for a mansion on The Lake. Most cases we can leave the debris perpendicular to the slope, to help reduce erosion; these HO's would have nothing to do with it, my client is using his Vermeer stand-behind to forward everything upslope (tried to get a crane, but access was denied for it by the village.)

The slope is around 60*, so I had to tie in on a single line and work it like a scaler. Everytime I tried to work without it I was way unstable, like the 4 inch leaner that hung, flipped and gave me 3 stitches in the kisser. 

They have a neat little stairway/deck/beach-shed that zigs its way down the slope. That made the few big climbers fun, boxelders that did noting but splay out over the structures. The groundies had to hump most of that stuff up the 90-120 ft of stairs. So far everything has chipped and we have made 25-30cuft of it. 

Another fun aspect of it is that the entire bluff area is made of dirty fill, so there is concrete, asphalt and gravel everywhere...ya know how box elder gets bark inclusions around in the basal palisade and grit includes with the bark??? I forget how many chains I have gone through so far. And they want the stumps down "as far as we can get them"...so we will have to make a final trip over at the end, because forwarding is wasting a lot of the soil away.

There was some miscommunication with my client's partner/wife and the HO, so I will have to compete with a local hack on the stump-kill portion of the work. Bid wanted ASAP  I tried and tried to talk them out of fall herbiside, because we were not applying withing the 20min window...but they want fall and spring applications......"I fell like I'm wasting your money, but if that is what you want...."


----------



## mikewhite85

Bought an ARE truck cap for my ranger off craigs. 250 bucks!


----------



## TreeAce

treeman75 said:


> Congrats! Some one told me that Oct has the most births, I wonder why!


 
Cuz Jan/Feb are excellent months for conceptions!


----------



## ozzy42

mattfr12 said:


> In the hospital kiling time waiting for my wife to deliver our second child.


 
Congrats Mom & Dad


----------



## stihl.logger

dropped the biggest poplar tree i've ever seen today, 42" in dia. at the base.... to bad it looked like the keebler elves set up shop in it. only ended up bucking four logs outa the whole tree..... 
the last pic is of my truck, i finally got some one to take a pic of me puffin a lil smoke leavin the site today


----------



## Nailsbeats

stihl.logger said:


> dropped the biggest poplar tree i've ever seen today, 42" in dia. at the base.... to bad it looked like the keebler elves set up shop in it. only ended up bucking four logs outa the whole tree.....
> the last pic is of my truck, i finally got some one to take a pic of me puffin a lil smoke leavin the site today


 
Love that truck pic smokin it up, just to jazz the EPA a bit.


----------



## stihl.logger

Nailsbeats said:


> Love that truck pic smokin it up, just to jazz the EPA a bit.


 
ahh, epa is non exsistant around here,and if they ever gave me a ticket i'd put it in the stacks and smoke it! lol. i'll try and get some more pics thats just a lil puff compared to when i'm draggin it.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Congrats Matt! You bringing him to the Expo? lol


 Ya gotta try and find a stihl onezeee


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Like I said in earlier post....all day Sat. 17 man hours, pulling English ivy off this old home and Montessouri School. A reg client for tree work we couldn't get out of it, but no bid. The owner, a lawyer had tried to do it himself and fell off the ladder 2 times into the bushes below. His wife insisted we do it so "he didn;t have to get that big ladder out again lol.
> 
> Kyle had just cleaned the east side and I had finished the unseen west side. His side had dead vines the ho had killed earlier and my side were all alive. Pliars, prying tools, scraper, wrecker bar, wire brush etc all were no match as scraped knuckles were most the result. The live ones grab like crazy glue and they are all interwoven so if you pull just one it breaks off at the cross piece. :censored:



I did the ultra mini version of that a while back, on a newly refurbished, old bar, when we started pulling it off, the old mortar was coming with it. I told the Bar owner, he said go ahead, they where going to have to re-tuck point it any way, so we continued, pulling it of with little chunks of concrete attached, made it pretty easy tho!


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Another fun aspect of it is that the entire bluff area is made of dirty fill, so there is concrete, asphalt and gravel everywhere..."


 
That's my back yard too! I have been digging out the garden and keep finding massive chunks of crap,didn't realize how much they put in there. Concrete, asphalt, re-bar. Not the greatest soil for a garden. Bringing in some of the Iowan gold off a field! Should make things much better for next year, now I will just have to keep my F-I-L from over dosing the plants with sevin dust. 
JPS, will blood meal mixed in with the soil help with the Jap beetles?

Has any one checked out Google plus, new face book deal, guess Mark Zuckerberg is involved. Its pretty different, but so far pretty cool. I am on there, Scott Swearinger, shek it out. Dont put ur bizness on dare, they be blockin dem right now, will have the business stuff up later


----------



## ducaticorse

*Went and looked at this log truck*

Here we go again. Trying to decide whether or not a stand alone log truck is worth having at this time. I have been able to do pretty good with my little cat and F600 dump truck thus far, and with the addition of the 1890HD end of the month I'll be able to chew up most of the stuff I deal with. This particular unit is priced way too high in my opinion, ($16500 455K Detroit V8, fresh service, newer tires drives good) but it's in decent shape. Needs a little bit of tlc to be nice. It's about 3K a year to insure plus the $20 per thousand lb GVRW reg fee every year, it's a 58K truck I believe.

I was thinking of doing log pick ups for 1-ton and WC tree services in my area during the times I don't need it on my jobs. The guys doing it now get anywhere from 200-400 a pick up. And are usually a few days out schedule wise.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> Here we go again. Trying to decide weather or not a stand alone log truck is worth having at this time. I have been able to do pretty good with my little cat and F600 dump truck thus far, and with the addition of the 1890HD end of the month I'll be able to chew up most of the stuff I deal with. This particular unit is priced way too high in my opinion, ($16500 455K Detroit V8, fresh service, newer tires drives good) but it's in decent shape. Needs a little bit of tlc to be nice. It's about 3K a year to insure plus the $20 per thousand lb GVRW reg fee every year, it's a 58K truck I believe.
> 
> I was thinking of doing log pick ups for 1-ton and WC tree services in my area during the times I don't need it on my jobs. The guys doing it now get anywhere from 200-400 a pick up. And are usually a few days out schedule wise.


 
For what its worth, I have a 78' F7000 with a very strong 429. Runs and operates very good, but sits, day after day. I don't sell it because I think that it will be needed if EAB hits hard. But other than that, it sits. Between my dump trailer and F-350 Dump truck, I get the materiel out pretty easy


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> For what its worth, I have a 78' F7000 with a very strong 429. Runs and operates very good, but sits, day after day. I don't sell it because I think that it will be needed if EAB hits hard. But other than that, it sits. Between my dump trailer and F-350 Dump truck, I get the materiel out pretty easy


 
LOL, that's what I'm struggling with. I bought a GMC 7500 with a prentice 110 on it last year, brought it to my yard, and sold it a month later... I'm thinking now I'm just going to hold off, and revisit the subject mid winter.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Whad I did....yesterday*

This is the maple that the garage people just showed up when I was scheduled, when I arrived yesterday, there was a big motor home broken down right where I am suppose to set up, FREAKIN GREAT:bang:, the wrecker showed up right after we did:msp_thumbup:, so, although a late start, we still knocked it out and was done by 5. I know the pics are not the best action shots, but it is hard to get them with no one extra to take them, going to have the wife come out one of these times and I will attempt to make a video. We cook on the tailgate all the time. Keeps them on the job, makes em happy!MMMMMMMMMMMM GRILL FOOD! All the Asplundh bubbas love me, when I have them do a make safe, we cook for them, often they stay for the whole job.
This was a cut and toss, no rigging except a couple bigger pieces that where right over a old railroad tie wall.


----------



## arborpros

*New to me one ton*

Recently I drove up to Chicago and picked up this Chevy 3500HD dump. 1994, 112,000 miles, 454, solid body and I basically stole it from the guy. Just a reall nice one ton that will definately make me some money. Being a smaller business, it will really make an impact. Since then I have done a few little things to it, the biggest being the new wrap. Just wanted to share that a wrap really changes the look of an old truck. It is worth the money fellas, look in to it.View attachment 202444


----------



## Tree Pig

arborpros said:


> Recently I drove up to Chicago and picked up this Chevy 3500HD dump. 1994, 112,000 miles, 454, solid body and I basically stole it from the guy. Just a reall nice one ton that will definately make me some money. Being a smaller business, it will really make an impact. Since then I have done a few little things to it, the biggest being the new wrap. Just wanted to share that a wrap really changes the look of an old truck. It is worth the money fellas, look in to it.View attachment 202444


 
Looks good... money well spent in my book.


----------



## ducaticorse

arborpros said:


> Recently I drove up to Chicago and picked up this Chevy 3500HD dump. 1994, 112,000 miles, 454, solid body and I basically stole it from the guy. Just a reall nice one ton that will definately make me some money. Being a smaller business, it will really make an impact. Since then I have done a few little things to it, the biggest being the new wrap. Just wanted to share that a wrap really changes the look of an old truck. It is worth the money fellas, look in to it.View attachment 202444


 
Very nice. What did it cost?


----------



## arborpros

ducaticorse said:


> Very nice. What did it cost?


 
The guy was asking $4500, I paid $3750. Blue books for around $5500. I could not find anything around STL for even close to that price in nice shape. Truck runs really well and shifts awesome. All in all it is a great truck and hopefully will last me 2 or 3 years before I buy something newer. I went to test drive it and jumped in and brake torqued it and the guy was like what the hell are you doing? I wanted to make sure the motor was strong but the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## ducaticorse

arborpros said:


> The guy was asking $4500, I paid $3750. Blue books for around $5500. I could not find anything around STL for even close to that price in nice shape. Truck runs really well and shifts awesome. All in all it is a great truck and hopefully will last me 2 or 3 years before I buy something newer. I went to test drive it and jumped in and brake torqued it and the guy was like what the hell are you doing? I wanted to make sure the motor was strong but the look on his face was priceless.


 
It's a 454, even if it wasn't running right, it's still spin the rears with the brakes on lol. What'd you pay for the wrap?


----------



## tree MDS

Some cool ash takedowns. 












Took the lower one over the woods in one cut.


----------



## tree MDS

*Boot shot.*

Just for vet...


----------



## tree MDS

One more of Stubs and that lead over the woods down. bigger than it looks. nice day though.


----------



## ducaticorse

Love that bucket.... Where did you get it? It seems like a real short chassis. And dual rigs! Love it.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> One more of Stubs and that lead over the woods down. bigger than it looks. nice day though.


 
Sweet little truck there! Is it a 60 or 75'er? Good job


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Sweet little truck there! Is it a 60 or 75'er? Good job


 
60wh LR3


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Love that bucket.... Where did you get it? It seems like a real short chassis. Love it.



It's an old aspy puddle jumper (97) refitted with all terrain tires. It was white washed by some by some hacks (not worthy of mention here) and resold to me. 

Short as #### though, thats for sure. love the truck and boom.


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> 60wh LR3


 
Thought so, had to ask, thanks


----------



## arborpros

ducaticorse said:


> It's a 454, even if it wasn't running right, it's still spin the rears with the brakes on lol. What'd you pay for the wrap?


 
Besides owning my tree company, I am a 33.3% owner of a large format digital printing company by the name of Vinyl Images, llc. We specialize in large format digital printing, especially vehicle wraps. I started the business with my brother and sister when I was 19, 10 years ago. We started with absolutely nothing, less than nothing as a matter of fact and now we are one of the biggest and best vehicle wrap companies in the mid west. I'll do in the neighborhood of 275 full wraps this year, hopefully more if some of these larger companies pull the trigger on some projects. Needless to say it did not cost me anything. I have been taking the last 5-10' off of the rolls we print on for some time and using them for myself and my wraps. It would just be thrown away any how so I just use it for my own projects. 

Any of you guys have any questions about graphics or wraps or anything else that has to do with advertising or large format digital printing, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## mattfr12

arborpros said:


> Besides owning my tree company, I am a 33.3% owner of a large format digital printing company by the name of Vinyl Images, llc. We specialize in large format digital printing, especially vehicle wraps. I started the business with my brother and sister when I was 19, 10 years ago. We started with absolutely nothing, less than nothing as a matter of fact and now we are one of the biggest and best vehicle wrap companies in the mid west. I'll do in the neighborhood of 275 full wraps this year, hopefully more if some of these larger companies pull the trigger on some projects. Needless to say it did not cost me anything. I have been taking the last 5-10' off of the rolls we print on for some time and using them for myself and my wraps. It would just be thrown away any how so I just use it for my own projects.
> 
> Any of you guys have any questions about graphics or wraps or anything else that has to do with advertising or large format digital printing, I'd be happy to help.


 
dangit i wish you lived closer i cant even get anyone to letter my trucks around here i had 3 guys come out and none of them ever did it or ever showed up i cant even find anyone else to call. the one guys quote was 3200.00 to just letter 4 vehicles and he still didnt show up. the one truck was just the doors.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Got a call today from an HO, needing me to remove this liquid amber branch from his truck....windshield got it good but that was it, I was surprised.


----------



## ozzy42

ducaticorse said:


> Love that bucket.... Where did you get it? It seems like a real short chassis. And dual rigs! Love it.


 
+1

Diggin that short wheel base.

One more question if you don't mind?How much does it weigh?

I'm guessing 10.5 - 11 k


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> Got a call today from an HO, needing me to remove this liquid amber branch from his truck....windshield got it good but that was it, I was surprised.


 
LOL! Woodsman, these guys call them 'gum'.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Out doing bids last night and seen this sitting in a field, I dropped a card to see if it were for sale. Love this thing!


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> dangit i wish you lived closer i cant even get anyone to letter my trucks around here i had 3 guys come out and none of them ever did it or ever showed up i cant even find anyone else to call. the one guys quote was 3200.00 to just letter 4 vehicles and he still didnt show up. the one truck was just the doors.


 
Doooooood! Ill fly out to u and letter your trucks for $3200! What the hell is wrong with people? Looks like a biz worth looking into in your state lol!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL! Woodsman, these guys call them 'gum'.
> Jeff



Gum???....LOL....


----------



## ducaticorse

ozzy42 said:


> +1
> 
> Diggin that short wheel base.
> 
> One more question if you don't mind?How much does it weigh?
> 
> I'm guessing 10.5 - 11 k


 
How much does it weigh? Or GVWR?


----------



## arborpros

ducaticorse said:


> Doooooood! Ill fly out to u and letter your trucks for $3200! What the hell is wrong with people? Looks like a biz worth looking into in your state lol!


 
Really depends on what you are getting done. Wraps go for around $10 a square foot. Regular Chevy E250 van is around $2500+. I could see a chipper truck go for $4000 if it was a full wrap. People see the prices and freak out. Just take a step back a realize that you have a driving bilboard that 30,000 people a day will see with your logo(give or take depending of course where you live and where you drive). Wraps are warrantied from 3-5 years so you do the math. Once you break it down, it is well worth it. Fractions of a penny for each impression and it only takes one decent job to pay for it. 

Just door logos for 3 trucks at $3200, now that is crazy. You should pay around $100-$150 per door/tailgate for a two OR full color logo with atleast a 5 year warranty. That is fair installed pricing.


----------



## oldirty

it's a cdl truck. at the very least she weighs 26,001. 11k. whats wrong with you? lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

I found this little pic of AA trimming a hedge wall with the steiner View attachment 202594


----------



## lxt

TC............thats funny as #### right there!!!!! LMFAO

wheres the neon colored earmuffs?.............BWAHAHAHAHAHAH




LXT..................


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> I found this little pic of AA trimming a hedge wall with the steiner View attachment 202594


 
What's wrong with u...that equipment is way to nice for mr. Asinine. In you picture the lawn mower could actually cut grass, his can't even do that...


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I found this little pic of AA trimming a hedge wall with the steiner View attachment 202594


 
Did anyone see the one of the guy swinging a chainsaw on a rope to cut his shrubbery?


----------



## ozzy42

oldirty said:


> it's a cdl truck. at the very least she weighs 26,001. 11k. whats wrong with you? lol.


 
I hadn;t heard anything mentioned about it beeing a cdl required truck[which I doubt],I was just curious about how much it weighs in present form???
How much pressure being put on the COs lawn????????

EDIT: The GVWR decides the CDL requirement,not the empty weight.


----------



## ozzy42

After another look at it ,I was probably pretty low though.
Probably closer to 13K

How bout it MDS
How much that puppy weigh?


----------



## Bowhunter01

Finished up a big job today, finally. Removed 26 big loblolly pines from around a man's house, hauled the wood and ground the stumps. Started it last Thursday, glad its done. I think I'm gonna look for a power broom attachment for my bobcat, my hands are wore out from the endless raking. Big loblollies are like atomic pine cone bombs. 

Going outside here in a minute with my brand new foxpro electronic predator call, a coors light, and my 870. There's one fox left that I can't get. Seen him a couple times tho. Killed off three grays and two reds since last weekend, right off my back deck. Called them all in with my old school cassette tape predator call. I think its the most fun I've ever had in my backyard. I've got some kind of weird fox problem going on here this fall, but I think I almost have it fixed. Gonna try the "baby cottontail in distress" sound, he hasn't heard that one yet lol.


----------



## stihl.logger

sent two of the guys out on a farely easy job to take down two maples my amish buyer had bought. Got a call about an hour in to it from them that they dropped one of them on the HO's barn and lake michigan boat..... After my blood pressure came down from stroke stage i went over and took a look at the damages, looks like the boys are workin for free this week. Or they get a week off, their pick


----------



## ducaticorse

stihl.logger said:


> sent two of the guys out on a farely easy job to take down two maples my amish buyer had bought. Got a call about an hour in to it from them that they dropped one of them on the HO's barn and lake michigan boat..... After my blood pressure came down from stroke stage i went over and took a look at the damages, looks like the boys are workin for free this week. Or they get a week off, their pick


 
How'd they manage that?


----------



## stihl.logger

ducaticorse said:


> How'd they manage that?


 
from what i was told he wasnt really paying attention and half arsing it, didnt have any wedges in the tree and cut thru the hinge, tree pinched the bar and it was all over with. The top ran into some pines and sofend the blow but the boat may have some structural damage. The barn roof is dented up and ripped the eve and a light off. Ill get some pics tomorrow


----------



## ducaticorse

stihl.logger said:


> from what i was told he wasnt really paying attention and half arsing it, didnt have any wedges in the tree and cut thru the hinge, tree pinched the bar and it was all over with. The top ran into some pines and sofend the blow but the boat may have some structural damage. The barn roof is dented up and ripped the eve and a light off. Ill get some pics tomorrow


 
You seem to be handling this very well.....


----------



## stihl.logger

ducaticorse said:


> You seem to be handling this very well.....


 
well.... That may be do to the fact that i have commenced to drinking heavily and that my insurance adjuster wont be there till tomorrow to let me know how much im getting sqeezed for. I have went almost two years without one single insurance claim and the company reccord is flawless. Maybe im taking it so well because it hasnt sank in yet, or im not even sure what to do. I dont want to fire the guys but they put me in a real bad spot. almost wish i had more experiance in this sort of thing


----------



## tree md

Eddy, that made me laugh so hard that it brought tears. Thanks, I needed that.

Worked my ass off today. Didn't get off the job site til a half hour after dark. Log truck didn't show up til 4:30 and I had 6 big pines on the ground and cut 16' 6" and waiting. We slung them out of there but still had to work after dark. Stumps and a little more clean up at daylight. On the upshot I got around 40K pound of pine hauled off for $100. That always makes me smile. Dude runs his own saw mill, runs an old pulpwood truck and says he will take pretty much anything I can give him.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> What's wrong with u...that equipment is way to nice for mr. Asinine. In you picture the lawn mower could actually cut grass, his can't even do that...


 
Thats not a lawn mower, its the horizontal hedge trimmer implement , no one would dare try to cut grass with that , they would be afraid of how silly they would look ...


----------



## tree MDS

ozzy42 said:


> After another look at it ,I was probably pretty low though.
> Probably closer to 13K
> 
> How bout it MDS
> How much that puppy weigh?


 
31k. Stubs likes the plywood.


----------



## ozzy42

tree MDS said:


> 31k. Stubs likes the plywood.


 
Dayum,That old girl didn't look that heavy the first time I saw her[ wish I had a buck for every time I said that lol ]

At 31k I bet she does need lots of plywood.

Still a helluva cool truck.


----------



## ducaticorse

ozzy42 said:


> Dayum,That old girl didn't look that heavy the first time I saw her[ wish I had a buck for every time I said that lol ]
> 
> At 31k I bet she does need lots of plywood.
> 
> Still a helluva cool truck.


 
Maybe it's a 4x4. Funny cuz my aspy forestry had a whole chip box on it too and was rated at 33K. Not denying that it's classed at 31K, but it does seem heavy considering it's not designed to carry a payload.


----------



## treeclimber101

I think the most productive thing that I did today was realize that the tongue of my chipper was more 3/4 cracked from bottom to top on both sides , if the tongue had given way the chipper would have come completely loose of the truck since the chains are ahead of where it cracked , I mean seriously a loose chipper other than the break controller slowing it down it surely wouldn't be good .. the area where the crack was, was along side of a vertical weld that was almost 6 inches I mean scary ..


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I think the most productive thing that I did today was realize that the tongue of my chipper was more 3/4 cracked from bottom to top on both sides , if the tongue had given way the chipper would have come completely loose of the truck since the chains are ahead of where it cracked , I mean seriously a loose chipper other than the break controller slowing it down it surely wouldn't be good .. the area where the crack was, was along side of a vertical weld that was almost 6 inches I mean scary ..


 
Way to go with the equip insp. You may have just saved a life......


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Way to go with the equip insp. You may have just saved a life......


 
Lmao!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I milled some more of this today:

[video=youtube;Agv2diyGp_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agv2diyGp_k[/video]


----------



## Mike Cantolina




----------



## Toddppm

Nice, That's quite a load of wood!


Couldn't help but watch this video that came up after yours because it said Va. These good ole boys must be the luckiest tree service in Southwest Va. to get away with this stuff. I think those could be the smallest notches in history!
[video=youtube;oK2CVcSfF2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oK2CVcSfF2Y[/video]

Wonder if they milled up that huge old Hemlock?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Toddppm said:


> Nice, That's quite a load of wood!
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but watch this video that came up after yours because it said Va. These good ole boys must be the luckiest tree service in Southwest Va. to get away with this stuff. I think those could be the smallest notches in history!
> [video=youtube;oK2CVcSfF2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oK2CVcSfF2Y[/video]
> 
> Wonder if they milled up that huge old Hemlock?



H&D tree service (Hack & Drop)...lol...love the big open face notches...LOLOL...no PPE


----------



## Bowhunter01

Lol. Nice! Thats exactly like watching a video of my dad felling a tree, right down to the panicky face and almost running away before finishing the back cut. 6:29 to whenever it falls is my favorite. Love that/those bore cuts. 

They got it done though.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Way to go with the equip insp. You may have just saved a life......


 
The truth is I wasn't inspecting anything I was unhooking it to go grab a cup of coffee from WAWA and when i bent over my glasses fell on the ground spied it then , It only took me about 45 minutes to fix when I got in tonight .... I guess that I need to check the Cat trailer and the enclosed trailer , I think its from the bucket truck , theres no give in that truck and a intersection sends that bouncing all over , I have sheared those bolts for the eye before aswell but they get trapped in there but there broke .. I think I may put another set of chains further back on the frame and mate them together with the others that way it will at least stay attached God forbid it ever breaks loose ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Maybe you should add to your 'To do' list to do daily inspections. :msp_w00t:
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe you should add to your 'To do' list to do daily inspections. :msp_w00t:
> Jeff :smile2:


 
So you check every weld on your machines daily .... Listen I admitted already that it was by chance I check tires, lights , connections and things being tied down , I guess that I should take some time on the rain days and and scoot around on the creeper once in a while ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> So you check every weld on your machines daily .... Listen I admitted already that it was by chance I check tires, lights , connections and things being tied down , I guess that I should take some time on the rain days and and scoot around on the creeper once in a while ...


 
Did you check the loose air filter housing nut? 
Anyway, Yeah, full on inspection before leaving and logged. Tail gate safety meetings every week. We are TCIA Accredited. And yeah, look your stuff over, you know where you've been. You also know where the likely breaks will be. I hear you on the time issue. But, If you implement this now, you will catch up fast with equiptment maintenance. Take 10 minutes to walk around. 
Oh oh, Dinner!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Did you check the loose air filter housing nut?
> Anyway, Yeah, full on inspection before leaving and logged. Tail gate safety meetings every week. We are TCIA Accredited. And yeah, look your stuff over, you know where you've been. You also know where the likely breaks will be. I hear you on the time issue. But, If you implement this now, you will catch up fast with equiptment maintenance. Take 10 minutes to walk around.
> Oh oh, Dinner!
> Jeff :msp_smile:


 
Are you drinking this evening ??? You could eat off my equipment its that clean .... I have a shop where machines and trucks pass through regularly and my equipment is not by far junk ,but a hair line crack in a weld is something that all the inspections in the world may not find ... But I get it your #### quit stinking a bit ago Thank God That your accredited lol ... That menas you have X ray eyes .... i don't wanna argue but I think tonight you may be a bit much to say the least


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you drinking this evening ??? You could eat off my equipment its that clean .... I have a shop where machines and trucks pass through regularly and my equipment is not by far junk ,but a hair line crack in a weld is something that all the inspections in the world may not find ... But I get it your #### quit stinking a bit ago Thank God That your accredited lol ... That menas you have X ray eyes .... i don't wanna argue but I think tonight you may be a bit much to say the least


 
I was already to reply, now I don't know what to say. Was not trying to piss you off, just saying. No, not drinking, you are! LOL!
Okay, 3 beers and I am crazy!!!
Just saying that no vehicle or towable equiptment leaves the yard unless I say so. 
Like it was said, glad you spotted it. 
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL! Woodsman, these guys call them 'gum'.
> Jeff



Yep, called sweet gum or red gum for the liquidambar


----------



## deevo

Toddppm said:


> Nice, That's quite a load of wood!
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but watch this video that came up after yours because it said Va. These good ole boys must be the luckiest tree service in Southwest Va. to get away with this stuff. I think those could be the smallest notches in history!
> [video=youtube;oK2CVcSfF2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oK2CVcSfF2Y[/video]
> 
> Wonder if they milled up that huge old Hemlock?


 
Wow, where do we start on that one? Guess they don't climb since they have that massive bucket truck....like the scabbard for their pole saw


----------



## Reg

Several fast jobs today....probably we made much better dollar than how we normally fair on an all-dayer. 

Took out a 80ft skinny fir first thing; then moved onto a small dead maple; then half a lombardy poplar which had died. After lunch we took down another balsam fir, about 60ft this one, dead and set on an embankment leading down to the driveway. The vertical-speedline was the ticket....no risk of tree-collapse on my (climber) part, faster than conventional rigging (bigger logs), with everything left hanging on the embankment in front of the truck. It a great technique, and such an easy one to overlook. 

Last job was a small plum tree that needed winching up a hill. All in all a pretty good day.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Mike Cantolina said:


>


 
I have always wanted to re-deck my log truck with wood it hauled! No mills around here 
Think it would be cool, nice and stained, looking all sharp and stuff.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> I have always wanted to re-deck my log truck with wood it hauled! No mills around here
> Think it would be cool, nice and stained, looking all sharp and stuff.


 
No mills in the QCA? What??

Hmmmmmm...maybe one of these days. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## NCTREE

Mike Cantolina said:


>


 
looks like some pretty nice pine, wish I could find some pine or hemlock around here that looked like that. Man! I miss the pa hills...


----------



## sgreanbeans

I tried out a new climber yesterday, he did alright. He can climb for sure, but some of his cutting was weird. He worked at Asplundh for years, caught his woman in bed with another climber, he beat down the other and went to jail for assault. I can live with that, as I can't say I wouldn't do the same thing. He seemed to be afraid of laying the logs over, he would get almost to the right depth of the back cut and then pull out and jog away? Guys are trying to pull, look at me with a WTF? on their faces. He reluctantly went back in and would do these little zip cuts, not wanting to commit to just cutting it to the right depth.He cut only open faces and did that weird as well, but it worked. When I had him snap cutting a cherry, he would have 4-5 inches between the cuts? I asked him about it, "wanted to leave some meat on it", HUH? He didn't get it to pop, kept trying, finally I told him how I wanted him to do it. Don't know if he was nervous or what the deal was, maybe he didn't have the opportunity for that stuff to much over there, I dunno, like I said its weird. He cut a stump in the strangest way I have ever seen, he put real deep kerf cuts first, then hit it from the back and stopped halfway, then went to the front to finish the square, it worked, stump was clean and flat. It all looks to me like a lack of experience, but I know he has been climbing for about 8 years. Lack of good leadership maybe? Up in the air on the brush, he did real good, steered some stuff over a new deck real nice. He wasn't reckless but quick about it. Kinda thinking that he never did a whole lot of removals over there,just clearing the lines. Guess I figured with that amount of time in the industry, that he would have more knowledge. Nice guy, have not decided yet if I am going to bring him on. Background check shows the assault and a bar fight when he was young, so no criminal stuff. I know that they do training over there, heck, most of my training material I copy from them!
Had Nic (old padawan) bring over his safety book, so I can copy it! I asked Nic about him, he didn't know much as he didn't work a whole lot with him, said he never heard or seen anything bad, just when he was fired for no shows (when he was in jail). So we will see, all easy stuff to fix, all except the fear, going to have him do another before I decide.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

NCTREE said:


> Man! I miss the pa hills...


 
Where you from?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> So you check every weld on your machines daily .... Listen I admitted already that it was by chance I check tires, lights , connections and things being tied down , I guess that I should take some time on the rain days and and scoot around on the creeper once in a while ...


 
It wouldn't be the first time a chipper tongue cracked like that. And after a chipper gets to be so old cracks can be found all over it. The tongue is scary because it can rust from the inside out and many layers of paint can hide defects. You know , with this work its like I am always looking for "what's wrong ?" myself.


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at a few estimes in the rain (no umbrella).

Got a big ash to take down. This tree is pretty bad. Extremely hollow at the base and about 90' tall. Everything has to get roped down too. Can get the bucket to it with plywood and six wheel drive, but I dont think I'll have the height. Can't take very big pieces with the base that bad either. All the wood has to get roped down, as the tree is on the uphill side of a seawall and on a lake here in town. No crane access either. 

Sometimes you gotta wonder if trees like that are worth it. I'll get some pics when we do it.


----------



## treeclimber101

I want AA to look at this picture , and that is why you don't EVER EVER put concrete in a tree because when the next poor bastard has to cut it down he wastes 2 blades and beats up his cutter teeth too get through it , and this wasn't discovered until 2pm and at 2:15 it was pouring , I wish I could get my hands on that idiot lol View attachment 202892


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> It wouldn't be the first time a chipper tongue cracked like that. And after a chipper gets to be so old cracks can be found all over it. The tongue is scary because it can rust from the inside out and many layers of paint can hide defects. You know , with this work its like I am always looking for "what's wrong ?" myself.


 
I was ####ting my pants limping that machine home , It only a 5yr old machine and the crack actually looked like a horse hair right up the center of the weld ...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I want AA to look at this picture , and that is why you don't EVER EVER put concrete in a tree because when the next poor bastard has to cut it down he wastes 2 blades and beats up his cutter teeth too get through it , and this wasn't discovered until 2pm and at 2:15 it was pouring , I wish I could get my hands on that idiot lol View attachment 202892


 
Ouch. That SUCKS....


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Ouch. That SUCKS....


 
You can see where I dove into 2xs thinking that it was a nail or a rock or something but wadda gonna do all in a days work ... It was however 8ft tall where we hit it so loading that log in the truck was a bit overwhelming lol but whatever its all done now


----------



## Blakesmaster

Kinda in a weird spot. Got a call from my old boss on Monday. Haven't spoken to him in almost two years since I went on my own. Said he had some work for me if I was interested. We met for coffee, agreed on a solid price for me and Eric and we did a few jobs today. Cake work ####, only roped two limbs, most all were directional felling cuts and other bs. I gotta admit...it was nice. I didn't have to worry when the truck got full, didn't put out money for the fuel in the am, didn't touch a rake, a piece of wood or brush, didn't do jack but climb and run the bucket. Literally no stress, made me remember my love for the job for the first time in a long time. 

But...

I'm helping the competition. Granted, he's paying for it, but I am helping him regardless, otherwise he wouldn't have called or asked when I can come back. I don't need the work as there is plenty on my plate but nothing I can't manage while tossing a day a week to him for cash on the side. Still it irks me that I'm aiding the competition. How do big companies like Mayer and Marquis do it? Seems if I was Dan Mayer there wouldn't be anyone using my crane except for me. You want to do that job, you better own the equipment, but they work it out...somehow.

There is potential for work trades in the future which could be beneficial with their grapple truck and skidsteers, jobs that would have been a PITA for my setup can be blown through rather quickly with theirs so there's more at stake than a few cash days. I don't know, just a goofy situation for me is all. Toss me your insight guys if you don't mind, I'm sure there's quite a few of you that have been in this position before.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I never wanted my own company and all the headaches, that takes a special breed, more so if the company is big. I could not imagine being on vacation without wondering, anyway, I have climbed for and been employed by about 75% of the companies in San Diego in the last almost 34 years. They did not seem to mind that I often work with their competition. I say enjoy it. He needed you and you were available, it's a good thing.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

Blakesmaster said:


> Kinda in a weird spot. Got a call from my old boss on Monday. Haven't spoken to him in almost two years since I went on my own. Said he had some work for me if I was interested. We met for coffee, agreed on a solid price for me and Eric and we did a few jobs today. Cake work ####, only roped two limbs, most all were directional felling cuts and other bs. I gotta admit...it was nice. I didn't have to worry when the truck got full, didn't put out money for the fuel in the am, didn't touch a rake, a piece of wood or brush, didn't do jack but climb and run the bucket. Literally no stress, made me remember my love for the job for the first time in a long time.
> 
> But...
> 
> I'm helping the competition. Granted, he's paying for it, but I am helping him regardless, otherwise he wouldn't have called or asked when I can come back. I don't need the work as there is plenty on my plate but nothing I can't manage while tossing a day a week to him for cash on the side. Still it irks me that I'm aiding the competition. How do big companies like Mayer and Marquis do it? Seems if I was Dan Mayer there wouldn't be anyone using my crane except for me. You want to do that job, you better own the equipment, but they work it out...somehow.
> 
> There is potential for work trades in the future which could be beneficial with their grapple truck and skidsteers, jobs that would have been a PITA for my setup can be blown through rather quickly with theirs so there's more at stake than a few cash days. I don't know, just a goofy situation for me is all. Toss me your insight guys if you don't mind, I'm sure there's quite a few of you that have been in this position before.


 
I am just a small fry in the tree biz but I doubt I would ever allow a truck marked with a nother outfit on a job of mine. Unless its a crane, then maybe. But it would depend on who it was. Idk...I wouldnt like the idea of my good work making someone elses biz look good.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeAce said:


> I am just a small fry in the tree biz but I doubt I would ever allow a truck marked with a nother outfit on a job of mine. Unless its a crane, then maybe. But it would depend on who it was. Idk...I wouldnt like the idea of my good work making someone elses biz look good.


 
Right, that is exactly what I was saying. He is not using a marked truck ( I dont think I read that), but offering his climbing skills and being a good guy can only network him into positive feedback. Heck, If it was a bad thing, he wouldn't have done it.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

jefflovstrom said:


> Right, that is exactly what I was saying. He is not using a marked truck ( I dont think I read that), but offering his climbing skills and being a good guy can only network him into positive feedback. Heck, If it was a bad thing, he wouldn't have done it.
> Jeff


 
I think I got a little side tracked with the part about trading work n his interest in the grappel truck.


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> I think I got a little side tracked with the part about trading work n his interest in the grappel truck.



I def hear what you're saying about another truck on my site but in reality, it's done all the time in every industry. And it's not like it would be every job, just picking up the big #### at the end of a few jobs a year. I'm more concerned about one of my customers seeing me at lunch with their crew to be honest.


----------



## NCTREE

Mike Cantolina said:


> Where you from?


 
I lived in the Lycoming and Sulivan county areas for like ten years. I worked for a consulting forester and some mills throughout the time and seen seen alot of beautiful country in my travels. Seen alot of nice timber too!


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> I def hear what you're saying about another truck on my site but in reality, it's done all the time in every industry. And it's not like it would be every job, just picking up the big #### at the end of a few jobs a year. I'm more concerned about one of my customers seeing me at lunch with their crew to be honest.


 
the kid up the road that is starting a tree biz with my old truck called me the other day to look at a tree he doesn't feel comfortable with doing. I went and looked at it and gave him a price to climb it. It's really not a bad tree just lot of roping, lots of landscaping and a deck underneath. I dont really like helping my future comp out but this kid is starving and at this point in the year biz isn't going to last much longer so i'll do just about anything to keep the income coming in. The only bad thing is i will be teaching this kid my tricks.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> I am just a small fry in the tree biz but I doubt I would ever allow a truck marked with a nother outfit on a job of mine. Unless its a crane, then maybe. But it would depend on who it was. Idk...I wouldnt like the idea of my good work making someone elses biz look good.


 
I agree. The whole thing just doesn't seem natural to me... kinda like one animal doing the hunting for the other. Strange. I have done it though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

NCTREE said:


> The only bad thing is i will be teaching this kid my tricks.


 Yeah, yah gotta be careful about training your competition. I am responsible for 3 services here, 2 ex-employees and 1 roofer who we thought was a friend, picked our brains, then went out and bought a bunch of stuff, he sucks tho! Has the biggest add in the book. Right on top of the add "TREE TOPPING"

I don't see a big prob with another on your site, as long as the gentleman agreement is held. If your on mine and a potential customer walks up, you send to me, I on yours, I send them to you. If they are a pro, and their stuff in not ho-dunk. It should be alright, but wouldn't make a practice of it.

Going out today to scope out potential picture sights with the fall colors. Going to stage a Company shot with all the equipment and all my peeps for the new website, adding a blog and a photo gallery.


----------



## tree MDS

I have trained the competition before a couple of times. It was kind of a use/use situation both times. I'm done with that game now though.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I def hear what you're saying about another truck on my site but in reality, it's done all the time in every industry. And it's not like it would be every job, just picking up the big #### at the end of a few jobs a year. I'm more concerned about one of my customers seeing me at lunch with their crew to be honest.


 I am saying that I have worked for other tree guys and they have worked for me and all is well, I mean some of these jobs have gotten me through the lull of a slow week . In the last few years more so now that I have rented my equipment to them and theres to me aswell .. I have worked on jobs that I also bid on ,for another tree contractor who is actually my buddy who does it more on the side since he has a full time job, I was there to pick up huge rounds ... I wasn't even mad a little he was a lot cheaper than me , but I still got a piece of the job ... When my trans went in my chip truck he loaned me his which is basically a huge billboard and I am still in business ... All of these guys who say how unnatural it is kinda make me laugh though .. Because when I go home with money in my pocket it feels pretty natural too me lol ...
I guess that when we snow plow and there is almost 60 subs who are also landscape and tree contractors we should make them peel there letters off , and hate them all for the career they chose , Its sounds silly too me when I say like that , It kinda fun to break some balls with guys who share a common interest ...


----------



## tree MDS

The last kid I helped out burned me out of $500 (actually the only time I ever got burned). Yeah, just what I felt like doing, fill up the bucket, take it 40 mins away and cut down tree over huge powerlines.. for some punk kid without a bucket.. for free! what a deal that was for me! Little bastard..

I might just leave him another message today. $500 is a chip box payment and a good solid packie run! lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent 9 hours on the road running estimates. EXACTLY how I wanted to spend my Saturday. :bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## jefflovstrom

I was gonna hit 'like' but realized how rude that would be perceived.
Jeff


----------



## Bowhunter01

I hear ya. I spent 6 hours estimating today. Makes it feel like you got cheated out of your saturday.

Couldn't bow hunt this afternoon cause the clothes dryer repair guy is here. So :bang::bang: lol.


That last fox better steer clear of the yard tonight!


----------



## tree MDS

Bowhunter01 said:


> I hear ya. I spent 6 hours estimating today. Makes it feel like you got cheated out of your saturday.
> 
> Couldn't bow hunt this afternoon cause the clothes dryer repair guy is here. So :bang::bang: lol.
> 
> 
> That last fox better steer clear of the yard tonight!


 
I'm kinda hoping that last fox grabs a hold of your jugular vein while you sleeping at this point.. that's just me though..


----------



## ducaticorse

Bowhunter01 said:


> I hear ya. I spent 6 hours estimating today. Makes it feel like you got cheated out of your saturday.
> 
> Couldn't bow hunt this afternoon cause the clothes dryer repair guy is here. So :bang::bang: lol.
> 
> 
> That last fox better steer clear of the yard tonight!


 
I don't know what the heck you two are talking about.... Yeah, I was upset today, I spent it all meeting potential clients, and ensuring the financial success of my company. BOOOO HOOO LOL.....


----------



## Bowhunter01

No, I was just kinda grumbling cause I waited til saturday afternoon to hunt, and couldn't because the dryer had to get fixed.

Definitely can't complain about the estimates, its good to have a lot of work. I've been doing them on Saturdays lately because most people are home, and if you can meet with them in person and explain their tree work to them, you can close the sale probably 8 out of ten times. 

When the fox was chasing my cat last week, I took it personally. Been killing a bunch of them out of my yard lately, which is actually a lot of fun. There's one left, as far as I can tell. And I got something for him.


----------



## mr. holden wood

[QUOTE=Blakesmaster;3212
I didn't have to worry when the truck got full, didn't put out money for the fuel in the am, didn't touch a rake, a piece of wood or brush, didn't do jack but climb and run the bucket. Literally no stress, made me remember my love for the job for the first time in a long time. 

Kinda nice isn't it. I don't use any equipment older then five years old, If a saw gets rocked I grab another one ,equipment breakdowns aren't my problem , traffic is just easy money ,pissed neighboors can call the office and weekends and pm's are always off. Aside from the money being a owner is a huge pita .


----------



## ducaticorse

mr. holden wood said:


> Blakesmaster;3212
> I didn't have to worry when the truck got full said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with your thoughts on ownership. There is something to be said for paving your own way to success, and putting food on the table based solely on an idea that you took from a drawing board to reality. Fawk the money, I make my own rules, run the jobs how I want them done, then pat myself on the back at the end of the day for a job well done. The money is just a bonus. There is tremendous satisfaction with running your own shop. Don't get me wrong, it's a huge PITA sometimes, but I wouldn't be doing it if the benefits didn't far outweigh the negatives.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman82

Took out a nasty mess of ash trees today at a friend's house. 1/2 load of chips today, going back tomorrow for 3 loads of wood. Also tomorrow I can look forward to estimates and meeting with clients to get paid.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ducaticorse said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with your thoughts on ownership. There is something to be said for paving your own way to success, and putting food on the table based solely on an idea that you took from a drawing board to reality. Fawk the money, I make my own rules, run the jobs how I want them done, then pat myself on the back at the end of the day for a job well done. The money is just a bonus. There is trmendous satisfaction with ruynning your own shop. Don't get me wrong, it's a huge PITA sometimes, but I wouldn't be doing it if the benefits didn't far outweigh the negatives.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just pointing out that being a employee can be a pretty sweet gig. Theres a sentiment by many here that you haven't made it till you become a owner. I agree it's more rewarding but it does entail alot more work. Im moving towards being self employed but for the time being im happy with my situation.
Click to expand...


----------



## ducaticorse

mr. holden wood said:


> ducaticorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just pointing out that being a employee can be a pretty sweet gig. Theres a sentiment by many here that you haven't made it till you become a owner. I agree it's more rewarding but it does entail alot more work. Im moving towards being self employed but for the time being im happy with my situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Bought a yard vac for $100 today ...*

While out doing evaluations today I picked this up for 100 bucks:







I'll use it to pickup sawdust off lawns. I'm stoked at the bargain.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it from both side's. I love being in control of my own destiny, but there are days I would love to punch out and go home!
Click to expand...


----------



## mic687

Climbed and removed 5 ash trees with 45mph gusts not a real fun day but if your going to cut em all you got to cut em all.


----------



## ducaticorse

Replaced winshield wiper motor in my ram 2500.


----------



## treevet

Yesterday pruned a giant 250 yr approx chestnut oak for some huge dead wood scattered way out on big dia laterals in high winds at the Montessori school we took the vines off last Sat. Amazing what some people can live with in regards to liability. Whole school of maybe 40 kids running under there and it took a parent to ask if "you had your trees checked lately?" to get it done. I am trying to do it more often and have been up that tree many times but sometimes people draw the line at expenditures in the oddest places. Anyway, huge beech dead and falling apart from rr neighbor's prop. behind hanging right over the playset in far corner. Going to have to write a condemning letter to them to give a little kick in the ascs. Probably won't hire me for doing that tho.


----------



## treevet

Aenalist got a vacuum cleaner to go with his lawn mower.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Aenalist got a vacuum cleaner to go with his lawn mower.



Lol. I mean it's cool to care about your customers lawns and all, but this cat seems to have jumped the shark and entered the realm of straight up lawn hugging gaydom with that thing. Jesus... can you imagine looking out your window and seing johnboy all tweaked out vacuuming your lawn? lmao..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I mean it's cool to care about your customers lawns and all, but this cat seems to have jumped the shark and entered the realm of straight up lawn hugging gaydom with that thing. Jesus... can you imagine looking out your window and seing johnboy all tweaked out vacuuming your lawn? lmao..


 
lol


----------



## tree MDS

Just called and set up that extremely hollow ash I gotta rig out for tomorrow (supposed to be the nicest day of the week). 

This one has me a little freaked. maybe I get lucky and can reach more than I think with the truck. I kind of doubt it though. Oh well, if it seems too bad after I get set up, I'll just pack up the plywood and tell the guy we're gonna have to do something different.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I spent the morning doing _pro bono_ buckthorn removal in one of our city parks. There were supposed to be a bunch of people there, but it ended up being me an one other guy.

Raj had volunteered, but ate some bad pizza on Saturday (probably all the PBR he had with it) so he did not make it either.


----------



## tree md

Have been sitting on my ass all weekend. My groundy has been in TN buying a bobcat from his cousin this weekend. They put the grapple attachment on it this weekend. 900 hours on it. It will be delivered tomorrow.

Saw something pretty funny on the web this weekend. One of my friends sent me a link to a pretty raunchy Japanese vid where the Japanese chick was screaming SUGOI! SUGOI! Lol.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Yeah that thing really sucks ...*



tree MDS said:


> Lol. I mean it's cool to care about your customers lawns and all, but this cat seems to have jumped the shark and entered the realm of straight up lawn hugging gaydom with that thing. Jesus... can you imagine looking out your window and seing johnboy all tweaked out vacuuming your lawn? lmao..




Just imagine how much more my customers are willing to pay for the premiere service I provide for them by caring as much about their lawns as they do.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Have been sitting on my ass all weekend. My groundy has been in TN buying a bobcat from his cousin this weekend. They put the grapple attachment on it this weekend. 900 hours on it. It will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Saw something pretty funny on the web this weekend. One of my friends sent me a link to a pretty raunchy Japanese vid where the Japanese chick was screaming SUGOI! SUGOI! Lol.


 
Sounds about right! Lol.

I always found that saw too big for the fine pruning jobs!


----------



## arborpros

Go to climb around in and deadwood a 250+ year old white oak today. Pretty darn cool to think what that old tree has seen and how few people have actually climbed it. One of my favorite species.


----------



## treevet

arborpros said:


> Go to climb around in and deadwood a 250+ year old white oak today. Pretty darn cool to think what that old tree has seen and how few people have actually climbed it. One of my favorite species.


 
I agree, how come we workin on a Sun?


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Just imagine how much more my customers are willing to pay for the premiere service I provide for them by caring as much about their lawns as they do.


 
Ya, not to mention all that sweet modern equipment you and johnboy are rolling with! 

Make sure you get a video of that vacuum in action! Lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Thers not enough room for the both of us*

My cat decided to evict me from my desk just now


----------



## sgreanbeans

Kicked back yesterday and was looking thru the Sherill catalog. Its been a couple years since I flipped thru one. Man! You could go crazy in there, so many toys! They have some pretty cool new stuff out, always coming up with something better and more expensive! I bet a guy could have a couple grand wrapped up in his saddle now days! I really like the look of that new ART stuff, pricey tho!


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Kicked back yesterday and was looking thru the Sherill catalog. Its been a couple years since I flipped thru one. Man! You could go crazy in there, so many toys! They have some pretty cool new stuff out, always coming up with something better and more expensive! I bet a guy could have a couple grand wrapped up in his saddle now days! I really like the look of that new ART stuff, pricey tho!


 
Yeah, I went to their site a few days ago to order a few things. 1800 dollars later I clicking the checkout button. But I do have some sweet stuff coming!


----------



## Grace Tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, I went to their site a few days ago to order a few things. 1800 dollars later I clicking the checkout button. But I do have some sweet stuff coming!


 
what ja buy?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> what ja buy?


 
Yes, do tell! 

Check this deal out, anybody interested!

Maple branches


----------



## sgreanbeans

*New pro in town! We'll do room additions too!*

TREE Clearing


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> I agree, how come we workin on a Sun?


 
because he's religious....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I spent the morning doing _pro bono_ buckthorn removal in one of our city parks. There were supposed to be a bunch of people there, but it ended up being me an one other guy.
> 
> Raj had volunteered, but ate some bad pizza on Saturday (probably all the PBR he had with it) so he did not make it either.


 
Dont ya love that! I am on the "Trees are Us" committee at the city, we had 20 sumtin trees to install at the golf course. We were supposed to have all these volunteers. NOT! Ended up being me, the Parks Director and the Super for the golf course. That sucked! Me and 2 old men............ok,..... so 3 old men!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> My cat decided to evict me from my desk just now


 
That's the I want your attention play. Our dog always comes over and uses his nose to flip my hand off the mouse.


Hey, I like your new comp's ad. It says "we're a failure of a construction company, so we'd like the opportunity to fail with your trees now too."


----------



## treevet

the Aerialist said:


> Just imagine how much more my customers are willing to pay for the premiere service I provide for them by caring as much about their lawns as they do.


 
BUT....shouldn't their be some negative factor figured in there for you not givin a flyin fk bout their trees "as they don't" 

by gougin the shet outta them with your feet while you fumble about in them creating all kinds of latent problems ?

premier vacuuming service......tree service from hell :help:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Spent all weekend playing at the new place. Doesn't pay as well, but things are starting to look like someone with some sense lives there.

Brought down a big house wrecking blue ash yesterday, mostly dead with mass root decay. It had its sights set on making the two story an old story, so it had to go. It won't die in vain though, I'll recycle it in the fireplace, or the stove I'm puttin in the shop. 

Work is still pouring in, I need to take a break and run some estimates out this week and hope the weather behaves. I hear we are in for a nasty winter thanks to la nina. I think I'm going to take a winter gig with a buddy who works at a high tech fab shop and refine the weldor in me. It comes with the understanding that my biz comes first. I hear it's quite the operation and I'll get plenty of trigger time with a couple of cranes. I plan on building a grapple bucket for my friend's massey as a gift. Yeah, it serves me too, but he's going to need it for all the wood I'll be dumping on him in the years to come. We are ordering a 25 ton speeco with a honda this week, so we can bust it all up. He's getting too old to do it by hand.

Plenty of stump work left, but can't say I'll get to them all this year, too many people all of the sudden want tree work done before winter.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> premier vacuuming service......tree service from hell :help:



Yeah, he sucks at everything.:msp_wink:


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Just imagine how much more my customers are willing to pay for the premiere service I provide for them by caring as much about their lawns as they do.


 
My imagination is curled up on the floor, I can't tell if its laughing or crying but its now pretty disturbed and probably won't ever be the same again. The last time this happened was when I saw two dogs stuck together ass to ass. Somethings you never believe could or would ever happen... then they do! I guess premiere is a good choice of words.


----------



## treevet

Bigus Termitius said:


> hope the weather behaves.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kwrT2aCvzqs]http://youtu.be/kwrT2aCvzqs[/video] .



off to the grind...mondays....yucko


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I spent the morning doing _pro bono_ buckthorn removal in one of our city parks. There were supposed to be a bunch of people there, but it ended up being me an one other guy.
> 
> Raj had volunteered, but ate some bad pizza on Saturday (probably all the PBR he had with it) so he did not make it either.


 






They had to take the pic when I was only dragging two twigs to the pile


----------



## arborpros

treevet said:


> I agree, how come we workin on a Sun?


 
Man, it was for a family member. I'd much rather have been fishing. He told me that it was not for free and that he "knows what each tree I worked on costs to take down and trim" so we'll see what the pay is like this week. I would have done it for free but now I'm interested how much he knows about bidding tree work. Good guy none the less.

One of the trees was a large white oak in serious decline about 8 feet from the new home he built about 2 years ago. The crown was in very bad shape with LOTS of dead wood. A bucket would have made that one easier. Long story short, wind was blowing like a mofo and it just did not feel right. I tied it off and notched it slammed some wedges in the back cut and she fell absoluetly perfect. It was basically threading a needle and it could not have turned out better. I should have gotten a pic bc I know you guys and this type of stuff does not happen if there is no pic.:msp_biggrin: Fun day.


----------



## mikewhite85

Mike Cantolina said:


> I did these 2 white oaks:
> 
> [video=youtube;AJ2L1gr3t_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ2L1gr3t_Y[/video]


 
After seeing this video I tried a knotless removal on an Ash Saturday. What a difference! The groundies couldn't keep up with it!

Is that a bowline you are tying to the carabiner?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Small Wood said:


> what ja buy?


 
Nothing too special. 600 foot reel of 9/16ths and a 200 foot hank of 3/4 stable braid. My ropes have been in need of retirement for a couple months. A silky long boy and some rope bags. Coolest thing is a pair of Geckos...finally. I've used MDS's a couple times and every time I do I think about how stupid I am for not buying a pair sooner, can't wait for them to arrive. 

Took down 2 ashes and a maple today. Was just gonna nose up to the first ( and biggest ) one when Eric suggested we start at the last one and work our way back which made sense. Laid the plywood down to where I could just reach the last one and realized I could hit all 3 from that spot. Had to rig with poles for the tops but it was worth it not to have to setup more than once. Customer gave us soda, brownies, and a chocolate bar each for lunch. Gotta love that ####!


----------



## flushcut

John Paul Sanborn said:


> They had to take the pic when I was only dragging two twigs to the pile


 
PBR ha! I don't drink Pabst, Sam Adams for this guy.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

mikewhite85 said:


> After seeing this video I tried a knotless removal on an Ash Saturday. What a difference! The groundies couldn't keep up with it!
> 
> Is that a bowline you are tying to the carabiner?


 
A bowline would be better. I use an overhand on a bight which can get tight. I would also recommend using steel crabs.

No matter how fast you can tie a bowline, you can't tie it until the rope gets back to you. Where you can choke the slings while the previous limb is still on it's way down.


----------



## stihl.logger

pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....

look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


----------



## ducaticorse

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


 
Sweet hinge they left on that fell!


----------



## no tree to big

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


 

my dads a tv repair man, he's got an awesome set of tools do you want to borrow them to fix the boat? 
:msp_unsure:


so we roll up to the next tree there is a jack of all trades co.(landscaping trees fences concrete work...said so right on the door) taking down some (think they were siderian elms) between two houses, maybe 10 feet between houses, 3 trees total all within 4ft of each other maybe 12" diamiter all perfectly strait up nothing horizontal. we watch um for a min while were waiting for some cars to move. two guys on one roof guy in the tree and a guy on the ground the guy was climbing with what looked to be a saw about the size of a 660 with a 24" bar and he was in the tops that were like 4"!!!really? they were taking pieces that weighed maybe 100lbs and were using a 3/4" bull rope and guy was doing a wrap and a half around the tree and couldn't figure out why the piece would not come down once cut free. we start setting up then all of a sudden we hear a loud bang like wood hittin house then again so two of us look back there and they were literly bouncing 6-8" long "logs" off the one roof when the guy was blocking it down... after we get set up they must have been taking there mid afternoon break and came out to the street right when were were blowing the top out of a big ass american elm into the street one of the guys almost crapped himself and another dove for cover lol they were plenty far away from it when it landed but it sure caught them off gaurd :biggrin:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic





I didnt know you had the three stooges working for you...lol

I like the last pic with no hinge/no holding wood...unpredictable fall....as we see in the first pics

Hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## treevet

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


 
I have been thinking about you for a couple of days, and let's face it my friend.....you have to take the blame for this one. I have had hundreds of employees over the decades I have been in biz and never...never...would I EVER have had anyone with that lack of competence, left alone to remove a tree. Nobody on that job deserves to be allowed to run a chainsaw let alone use a butter knife at the dinner table.

My employees know they don't even put a soft drink bottle on my Silverado hood without incurring the wrath of me. Can't imagine the fear that they would possess in a cluster fk that would be the actions prior to this catastrophe that would be in their mind/s if they allowed such an event to happen.

Fire whoever works for you. I'd probably coldcock the one in charge and kick him in the ass as he got in his vehicle to leave. Nothing gained but I would sleep a little better.....maybe.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


 
ummmm how did that happen , thats kinda bad ... I mean what were the aiming at ? I gotta agree with TV you need to fire that bunch , I fired a guy because he chunked down a piece of wood and 1 bounced back and took out the running board of my bucket and that really wasn't his fault but he needed to be made a example of ... But that I would have fired the whole lot of them with the quickness


----------



## jefflovstrom

You should fire the entire crew that You hired! Then, have a meeting with all the employee's, (that is just you because you fired everyone.), and then fire the man in charge! (You).
You could always get a job with AA!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

If I was to guess, I would say the guy who was making the back cut didnt realize his bar wasn't clearing the otherside. He kept cutting thinking the tree would go any moment...just a little more....why isnt it gooooiinngggg..oohhhh crappppppp its going the WONG WAY!!!!! OOOOOOOOO. To late. hinge cut through and holding wood left on oppisit side, likely the heavy side (obv). No pull line was likely the final straw in this cluster f. I feel for you stihl logger, chit sucks.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I bought a New Tribe Pro Gear II saddle today with suspenders. I needed a second (new school) saddle, one for the gear box and another to keep in the bucket truck. Now my help will have a comfortable ride too when we double up spikeless pruning, no more watching him struggle in that Buckingham buttstrap.

I hope it works out, because I have never flew in one, just banked it was a comfortable piece. Looks light and minimalist by design, made in the USA too. I have heard it said that they possibly crush your berries?

Also snagged a pair of 13" handsaws, a bungee saw lanyard and a couple biners.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I dropped a spar and was bs'ing with the homeowner for about 5 minutes and realized I forgot to turn the helmet cam off. :msp_thumbdn: He didn't seem to mind but it still bothered me. I wouldn't want someone doing that to me. I'll delete the footage.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Trimmed 4 Pears, 3 Maples and a Cherry today ...*

I had a 100' + Pin Oak scheduled for today, but 25 mph winds made me switch to this trim job. They were all small ornimentals so I took my $100 chipper/vac in the back of the Colorado, leaving the chuck & duck and dump at home. 

The thing handled everything I threw in it from eight small trees, and then vacuumed up all the smaller trimmings and leaves, it really did make cleanup much faster.

The only thing I didn't downsize on this job was the price. I know you guys are not too concerned about cleaning up after yourselves, but if you were, you would find one of these chipper/vacs really useful and time saving.


----------



## mr. holden wood

The only thing I didn't downsize on this job was the price. I know you guys are not too concerned about cleaning up after yourselves, but if you were, you would find one of these chipper/vacs really useful and time saving.[/QUOTE]


A few rakes and a br600 is all you need. Leave the vacuuming for the wife, you hack.


----------



## Reg

Took out more firs today from the big job we've been on and off for about a month. This one about 150", spooked my climbing partner somewhat while he was on is way up. At about 70ft there was a 6ft section that was quite badly decayed, although it was hard to determine the extent without cutting through it. Above it the stem apeared to be sound again after taking an unusual kink and then had quite a full head of foiliage for the remainder. He wasn't happy so he got down....I was glad, I would rather people stopped than carry on with something they weren't happy with....not sure where anyone else stands on that sort of thing?

Needles to say I got up there to finish it, although probably would've passed in strong winds.

I think the 200t shot would make a good ad.View attachment 203287
View attachment 203288
View attachment 203289
View attachment 203290
View attachment 203291


----------



## the Aerialist

*One time $100 investment = getting rid of $100 a day man forever ...*



> "_The only thing I didn't downsize on this job was the price. I know you guys are not too concerned about cleaning up after yourselves, but if you were, you would find one of these chipper/vacs really useful and time saving._"


 



mr. holden wood said:


> A few rakes and a br600 is all you need. Leave the vacuuming for the wife, you hack.



Actually I've got quite a few rakes and two BR600's, and I did let the wife vacuum and shread the leaves and debris that I blew onto the driveway with my BR600, far faster than rakes and shovels.

Also the chipper on the thing worked better than I expected, chipping every branch I cut off of eight trees. It filled the bag four or five times and what would have filled the dump truck (without chipping) fit nicely in the small bed of the Colorado along with the chipper/vac and all my other trim gear.

You call me a hack, but I hire and fire guys like you all the time. In fact, that $100 investment in my chipper/vac has replaced another wage drone like you Mr. holden the woody.


----------



## mr. holden wood

the Aerialist said:


> Actually I've got quite a few rakes and two BR600's, and I did let the wife vacuum the leaves and debris that I blew onto the driveway with my BR600, far faster than rakes and shovels.
> 
> You call me a hack, but I hire and fire guys like you all the time. In fact, that $100 investment in my chipper/vac has replaced another wage drone like you Mr. hold the wood


 
Doubt it, a C.A that climbs without the use of ladders or spikes and no criminal record to boot. I'm way out of your price range.


----------



## tree md

Reg said:


> Took out more firs today from the big job we've been on and off for about a month. This one about 150", spooked my climbing partner somewhat while he was on is way up. At about 70ft there was a 6ft section that was quite badly decayed, although it was hard to determine the extent without cutting through it. Above it the stem apeared to be sound again after taking an unusual kink and then had quite a full head of foiliage for the remainder. He wasn't happy so he got down....I was glad, I would rather people stopped than carry on with something they weren't happy with....not sure where anyone else stands on that sort of thing?
> 
> Needles to say I got up there to finish it, although probably would've passed in strong winds.
> 
> I think the 200t shot would make a good ad.View attachment 203287
> View attachment 203288
> View attachment 203289
> View attachment 203290
> View attachment 203291


 
Reg, the pictures are coming up as invalid links for me.

I had to do two large white pines on the same property a few months back that sounds a lot like what you were dealing with. Both lightening struck in years past with large cancors 3/4 of the way up (that I hadn't seen in advance). The first one I felt comfortable enough with to get up in it and blow the top out. The second was too punky and in a tight drop zone... I came down and literally pulled a tape on it to figure out if I could blow a big enough top out without having to go above the cancor. I made it work.

Judgement calls like that is what separates the men from the boys... Or the experienced from the inexperienced... Anyway. it's a judgement call that one lives or dies by.... Beats the hell out of worrying about buying a vacuum cleaner to vacuum a yard for a hundred bucks any day though... I'd rather deal in thousands.


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> They had to take the pic when I was only dragging two twigs to the pile


 
For those of you who don't know, JPS is a rather large dude, those are actually 2 - 12" trees he has there. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


 
DUDE!
Those guys would be running from me. That there, is a rep killer. 

Someone get out the RAID, I see the cockroach is back. I love it when someone suggest a tool to him, and he always has 2 or 3, "just layin around" 

Pruned a large broken walnut branch over a 3 season room yesterday. They had a hedge on site that was dumping more apples than I have ever seen, yard is literally covered in them. Ankle twistin mothers. 
New climber is doing ok, he improved his cutting over the weekend, think he sensed my dislike! I wasn't going to call him in on the walnut, but he showed up ready to go. I know he is hurting, so I couldn't turn him away.


----------



## treevet

the Aerialist said:


> They were all small ornimentals so I took my $100 chipper/vac in the back of the Colorado, leaving the chuck & duck and dump at home.
> 
> The thing handled everything I threw in it from eight small trees, and then vacuumed up all the smaller trimmings and leaves, it really did make cleanup much faster.
> .


 
Video or it didn't happen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Video or it didn't happen :hmm3grin2orange:


 
lol...I'm to the point now where even if he posts a vid...it still didn't happen. :msp_wink:


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> I had a 100' + Pin Oak scheduled for today, but 25 mph winds made me switch to this trim job. They were all small ornimentals so I took my $100 chipper/vac in the back of the Colorado, leaving the chuck & duck and dump at home.
> 
> The thing handled everything I threw in it from eight small trees, and then vacuumed up all the smaller trimmings and leaves, it really did make cleanup much faster.
> 
> The only thing I didn't downsize on this job was the price. I know you guys are not too concerned about cleaning up after yourselves, but if you were, you would find one of these chipper/vacs really useful and time saving.



Aerial Mason- I think the next piece of equipment you buy should be a concrete pumper. Even though the up front cost isn't cheap, think of the time you will save and you will be way ahead of your competition!


----------



## tree MDS

Smacked that ash down yesterday. Thing wound up being more sound than I was thinking. That and returning some phone calls made for a thirsty/late night. Texted the boys and told em we're starting at 8:00 today. Nice being the boss sometimes. Lol.

More bucket queenery today. Love that truck!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


 
Wow. It's a miracle no one got hurt on that one.

Some guys never get the whole hinge thing...I know a guy doing line clearance that buzzed his hinge off of a dead poplar in high winds, it laid over and hung in a nearby tree and it kicked back off the stump and pinned him backwards over a log. Had it not been for a passing farmer and a helicopter, he wouldn't have made it. 6 months of recovery and a year later and was still doing it occasional last I knew. 8 years doing it as a power company employee and not progressing at all. Great guy though, but was always a bit worried about working with him.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Smacked that ash down yesterday. Thing wound up being more sound than I was thinking. That and returning some phone calls made for a thirsty/late night. Texted the boys and told em we're starting at 8:00 today. Nice being the boss sometimes. Lol.
> 
> More bucket queenery today. Love that truck!


 
I find thats the case more so with ash then expected


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> They had to take the pic when I was only dragging two twigs to the pile


 
Nice Pants !


----------



## Reg

tree md said:


> Reg, the pictures are coming up as invalid links for me.
> 
> I had to do two large white pines on the same property a few months back that sounds a lot like what you were dealing with. Both lightening struck in years past with large cancors 3/4 of the way up (that I hadn't seen in advance). The first one I felt comfortable enough with to get up in it and blow the top out. The second was too punky and in a tight drop zone... I came down and literally pulled a tape on it to figure out if I could blow a big enough top out without having to go above the cancor. I made it work.
> 
> Judgement calls like that is what separates the men from the boys... Or the experienced from the inexperienced... Anyway. it's a judgement call that one lives or dies by.... Beats the hell out of worrying about buying a vacuum cleaner to vacuum a yard for a hundred bucks any day though... I'd rather deal in thousands.



Not sure why the photos are invalid. I'll attach them differently


----------



## stihl.logger

talked to my morons this morning, the guy that cut the maple didnt like the fact he was getting a week off and paying for the damages and tried to ague with me about it that was the iceing on the cake, i grabbed him up by the collar and showed him the door to the shop for the last time. Kinda ashame that a guy with six years of experiance would be such a fool. As for my other guy that was there he i dont believe was to blame, he is primarily one of my truck drivers with minimal cutting experiance and was at the truck unchaining the loader when sam dropped the tree. Decided not to fire him but had a long talk about teamwork and although he is a drive there is no reason why he cant be out spotting a cutter in those situations. 

Got my insurance guys quote this morning too, no structural damage on barn or boat, only cosmetic, total cost: 2159 bucks, not as bad as i thought but if anything like this happens again i'll prob go postal. Not only did it take off my bottom line for the quarter it put a blemish on my flawless reccord and i cant fix that


----------



## flushcut

I don't think you can hold your employee liable for damages and I am pretty sure that is going to open you up to a lawsuit from dude. You might want to check with a lawyer first. Just sayin.


----------



## stihl.logger

flushcut said:


> I don't think you can hold your employee liable for damages and I am pretty sure that is going to open you up to a lawsuit from dude. You might want to check with a lawyer first. Just sayin.


 
that is the last thing i want or need, but at the same time neglagence needs to be delt with. If there is a legal way to take it from his last two checks, believe me, i will. And thanks for the heads up!


----------



## flushcut

stihl.logger said:


> that is the last thing i want or need, but at the same time neglagence needs to be delt with. If there is a legal way to take it from his last two checks, believe me, i will. And thanks for the heads up!


 
The only way to get your just desert is to cut his hours or turn him into a rake specialist or some other kind of [email protected]%ch duty until he has had enough and quits.


----------



## Kottonwood

Damn Stihl, you got away easy on that one, only 2100 in damages. I will be very surprised if that is the final settlement.

One of my guys cracked a driveway a while back. It was a pos cracked up driveway from the beginning, though he should have been more careful. The insurance company ended up shelling out over ten grand.... I about shat myself. I had a quote from a reputable concrete company to replace the whole driveway for 2500, it was 3000 dollar removal so I was just gonna pay out of pocket. The homeowner insisted on making a claim.... now I know why.

There is no way you are gonna get him to pay up for that legally, unless he was a subcontactor on contract carrying his own liability insurance equal or greater to yours. If you don't fire him you could probably negotiate him paying the deductible in exchange for keeping his job, but that guy needs some supervision..... that #### is just dumb.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

flushcut said:


> The only way to get your just desert is to cut his hours or turn him into a rake specialist or some other kind of [email protected]%ch duty until he has had enough and quits.


 
I was thinking about the same thing. I would have got my money back that way...maybe, just depends on whether or not the hassle is worth it. Sometimes you are money ahead when you call it quits in the hole.

Another thing, quarterly safety bonuses are a great way to reward the good and dock the bad...just an idea.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


Omg I'm glad I don't leave boys to do a mans job. Next time give em a dull saw for the back cut!


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> I was thinking about the same thing. I would have got my money back that way...maybe, just depends on whether or not the hassle is worth it. Sometimes you are money ahead when you call it quits in the hole.
> 
> Another thing, quarterly safety bonuses are a great way to reward the good and dock the bad...just an idea.


 
Well yeah but really they should do the work they are paid to do. I can forgive an honest screw up but that was fundamentally stupid imo. Its why I always slow up nearing the hinge and on big trees stop to make sure the 36" bar was enough


----------



## ropensaddle

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Damn Stihl, you got away easy on that one, only 2100 in damages. I will be very surprised if that is the final settlement.
> 
> One of my guys cracked a driveway a while back. It was a pos cracked up driveway from the beginning, though he should have been more careful. The insurance company ended up shelling out over ten grand.... I about shat myself. I had a quote from a reputable concrete company to replace the whole driveway for 2500, it was 3000 dollar removal so I was just gonna pay out of pocket. The homeowner insisted on making a claim.... now I know why.
> 
> There is no way you are gonna get him to pay up for that legally, unless he was a subcontactor on contract carrying his own liability insurance equal or greater to yours. If you don't fire him you could probably negotiate him paying the deductible in exchange for keeping his job, but that guy needs some supervision..... that #### is just dumb.


 
You know how long a kneecap takes to heal:monkey:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Yep Reg, that's a good one!


----------



## ducaticorse

Built a reataining wall.

View attachment 203374


View attachment 203375


----------



## Bigus Termitius

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah but really they should do the work they are paid to do. I can forgive an honest screw up but that was fundamentally stupid imo. Its why I always slow up nearing the hinge and on big trees stop to make sure the 36" bar was enough


 
I'm with you on that, I'm just thinking a little extra for the extra effort is well earned. I'd be up front about it, it wouldn't be for honest mistakes, but major screw ups.

Just like a performance bonus. I expect performance regardless, but an extra effort is due it's reward I think.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Built a reataining wall.
> 
> View attachment 203374
> 
> 
> View attachment 203375



Nice work. 

I see why you call it a "bobkitten" now! hehe.


----------



## tree MDS

*just a couple of decent pics from yesterdays tree..*

372 drop hitch from 60' (with nice view).






Holy crap ash can be heavy this time of year!






Edit: have no idea why the second pic wouldn't display in the post. tried it twice and then gave up! lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I see why you call it a "bobkitten" now! hehe.


 
Hey thanks!

What do you load those ash logs with? Your tractor?

And BTW, ash is always heavy! Great view!


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> 372 drop hitch from 60' (with nice view).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap ash can be heavy this time of year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: have no idea why the second pic wouldn't display in the post. tried it twice and then gave up! lol.


 
Where was that taken?

We had a GREAT day today... wiped out a 36" diameter sugar maple first thing this morning with the crane (the cribbing trailer sure came in handy) then got a 20" diameter pine up the road, and hit another job which was a DEAD hickory, and a 22" white oak over a house. LOVE crane days. 

Dropped one guy off towards the end of the day to spread 30 yards of chips by hand plus hammer out some ledge rock that was in the way.. again by hand. Idea is to encourage him to either man up, or get lost. Well sure enough he got lost... went back to get him later on, client told me that the guy walked off the job. Good client, so he didn't care.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> 372 drop hitch from 60' (with nice view).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap ash can be heavy this time of year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: have no idea why the second pic wouldn't display in the post. tried it twice and then gave up! lol.


 Good job MDS, yeah Ash is heavy all the time! So is sugar maple! Did one this afternoon 30"dbh (climbed it) just getting my gaffs in was a chore, bark-tree was super hard to spike (yes the gaffs are sharp), got er done though before it started to rain.


----------



## stihl.logger

jefflovstrom said:


> You should fire the entire crew that You hired! Then, have a meeting with all the employee's, (that is just you because you fired everyone.), and then fire the man in charge! (You).
> You could always get a job with AA!
> Jeff


 
sounds like you talk from experiance!?.... i take it you run AA's Cali operation? do they regulate your lawn mower emmisions out there? have you switched to electric chainsaws yet?opcorn::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Good job MDS, yeah Ash is heavy all the time! So is sugar maple! Did one this afternoon 30"dbh (climbed it) just getting my gaffs in was a chore, bark-tree was super hard to spike (yes the gaffs are sharp), got er done though before it started to rain.


 
Not when compared to the usual hardwoods around here. 

I think this thing was waterlogged or some ####, It was crying at the cut! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

stihl.logger said:


> sounds like you talk from experiance!?.... i take it you run AA's Cali operation? do they regulate your lawn mower emmisions out there? have you switched to electric chainsaws yet?opcorn::msp_rolleyes:


 

Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

RAIN. Its gonna rain today forsure. They say it may rain for thursday and friday to! Today looks like a real soaker but I hope to atleast get some small jobs outa the way in the next two days if it really does keep comn down. I have a feeling its gonna.:msp_sad:


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Where was that taken?
> 
> We had a GREAT day today... wiped out a 36" diameter sugar maple first thing this morning with the crane (the cribbing trailer sure came in handy) then got a 20" diameter pine up the road, and hit another job which was a DEAD hickory, and a 22" white oak over a house. LOVE crane days.
> 
> Dropped one guy off towards the end of the day to spread 30 yards of chips by hand plus hammer out some ledge rock that was in the way.. again by hand. Idea is to encourage him to either man up, or get lost. Well sure enough he got lost... went back to get him later on, client told me that the guy walked off the job. Good client, so he didn't care.


 
Pic was of Bantam Lake. About a mile or two from our shop. Pretty efficient job fuel wise.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> RAIN. Its gonna rain today forsure. They say it may rain for thursday and friday to! Today looks like a real soaker but I hope to atleast get some small jobs outa the way in the next two days if it really does keep comn down. I have a feeling its gonna.:msp_sad:



I feel ya, their calling for 40mph sustained wind today, not gonna get much done in that. Had to switch up and go for a dead stick to remove down in a ravine. 

New climber was introduced to knotless rigging, at first he was unsure, after a little edumacation and a couple set ups, he is in LOVE! Wouldn't quit talking about it! Like a kid who finally dropped the training wheels and upgraded to a mountain bike!


----------



## flushcut

I like knotless rigging as well fast and easy but I still go back to knots for the big wood. Yep windy and rainy here too.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Here's your chance to join the elite tree services: Do It All Machine I can't quite swing it right now but I'll probably regret it the rest of my life.


----------



## brnchbrkr

*rep sent*

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TreeAce

Mike Cantolina said:


> Here's your chance to join the elite tree services: Do It All Machine I can't quite swing it right now but I'll probably regret it the rest of my life.


 
I can't believe your sharing that kinda opprotunity with us ! I would think you would sell your chipper (quickly!) and jump on that! Before it gets away!  It shows to me that you are just a "stand up" fella.....


----------



## TreeAce

So for this Knotless rigging....do you leave the biner tied onto the work rope all the time? If you take it on and off is a bowline thats girth hitched to the biner the best way to go? I am wondering how tight that knot will end up being.I am not worried about a bowline but Can u get a double or triple fishermans knot untied after loading it up like that? The thing (one of em) I worry about is that at some point that biner is gonna get stuck in a crotch, or even stuck on a stub, or some dumb chit that a bare end wonuldnt have snagged. I am big on muti crotching and often switch ends of the rope will working a tree so I gotta wonder.


----------



## TreeAce

would this be a good choice of biner? For both 1/2 and 5/8 line?

Tree Stuff - ISC Off-Set D Steel Carabiner


----------



## Mike Cantolina

TreeAce said:


> would this be a good choice of biner? For both 1/2 and 5/8 line?
> 
> Tree Stuff - ISC Off-Set D Steel Carabiner


 
I can't help you much there. I don't choke the limb with the rigging line. I use slings.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I have to go put front brakes on the chevy.


----------



## treemandan

TreeAce said:


> So for this Knotless rigging....do you leave the biner tied onto the work rope all the time? If you take it on and off is a bowline thats girth hitched to the biner the best way to go? I am wondering how tight that knot will end up being.I am not worried about a bowline but Can u get a double or triple fishermans knot untied after loading it up like that? The thing (one of em) I worry about is that at some point that biner is gonna get stuck in a crotch, or even stuck on a stub, or some dumb chit that a bare end wonuldnt have snagged. I am big on muti crotching and often switch ends of the rope will working a tree so I gotta wonder.


 
Yes, most likely you will be going on just fine for while with the knotless rigging when all the sudden... DUMB CHIT HAPPENING! DUMB CHIT HAPPENING! DANGER WILL ROBININSON, DUMB CHIT IS HAPPENING!


----------



## TreeAce

treemandan said:


> Yes, most likely you will be going on just fine for while with the knotless rigging when all the sudden... DUMB CHIT HAPPENING! DUMB CHIT HAPPENING! DANGER WILL ROBININSON, DUMB CHIT IS HAPPENING!


 
well thats reassuring :msp_unsure:.


----------



## treemandan

stihl.logger said:


> talked to my morons this morning, the guy that cut the maple didnt like the fact he was getting a week off and paying for the damages and tried to ague with me about it that was the iceing on the cake, i grabbed him up by the collar and showed him the door to the shop for the last time. Kinda ashame that a guy with six years of experiance would be such a fool. As for my other guy that was there he i dont believe was to blame, he is primarily one of my truck drivers with minimal cutting experiance and was at the truck unchaining the loader when sam dropped the tree. Decided not to fire him but had a long talk about teamwork and although he is a drive there is no reason why he cant be out spotting a cutter in those situations.
> 
> Got my insurance guys quote this morning too, no structural damage on barn or boat, only cosmetic, total cost: 2159 bucks, not as bad as i thought but if anything like this happens again i'll prob go postal. Not only did it take off my bottom line for the quarter it put a blemish on my flawless reccord and i cant fix that




Screw the lawsuit from the Labor Dept. Yer lucky you haven't been arrested for assualt!


----------



## flushcut

TreeAce said:


> would this be a good choice of biner? For both 1/2 and 5/8 line?
> 
> Tree Stuff - ISC Off-Set D Steel Carabiner


 
That is the one I use on my 1/2" and I do choke limbs and wood with it but with two wraps and I keep it in wood with a diameter larger than the biner is long to lessen side loading.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeAce said:


> would this be a good choice of biner? For both 1/2 and 5/8 line?
> 
> Tree Stuff - ISC Off-Set D Steel Carabiner


 
Yep...that'll work. Get some slings and biners and cut as many as you can get away with. I'll have a big enough loop on my bowline to secure up to four easily, but I'm usually getting my limit with two or three. while they are away I'm wrapping new targets with slings and biners and/or moving my block(s). Usually by the time I get the bowline back, I'm ready. Unclip the empties (use them if I can) and load it up. Get the nod from my gm and let em fly.

I still run knots on the big chucks, but by then I'm running my 3/4" anyway and taking big enough pieces to justify the time and use of the knots.

The knotless system, 3/4 line and tackle, and the fiddle block has made this year's difference. I’m looking forward to my grcs/hobbs, and a speedline kit which will be ideal if I get the cemetery contract. Also need a grapple bucket for my friend's mass fergy. It's overdue.

Wind has me down running errands and doing estimates today, but it might have me busier by the time it's over.


----------



## treemandan

TreeAce said:


> well thats reassuring :msp_unsure:.


 
Well you said it first.

I first started with knotless. Not anymore. Nothing reall bad happened, just to much dumchit to deal with, like you mentioned, but there is more, I don't even wanna go into. Some obvious stuff but also some not so obvious stuff... like the newbie running hisself through the chipper cause he clipped a sling to his belt loop?

Even if you are just putting a snap at the end of the rig line there are things you may have to consider. At least put a plastic thimble between semi-permanant rope/ snap connection. That's what I have used, just a double locking rope snap. Steel. Its good to use them as them as the most inexpensive link suitable, the gates take a beating. One day you'll be standing up there wacthing them run for pliers, wrenches, hacksaws and saying " can't we just cut the rope?" See? Dumb Chit.

Yer crazy ass is gonna break it quickly, just forget about. Maybe if you were lowering a few small ones outta a forty foot norway maple but....yer not.


----------



## TreeAce

treemandan said:


> Well you said it first.
> 
> I first started with knotless. Not anymore. Nothing reall bad happened, just to much dumchit to deal with, like you mentioned, but there is more, I don't even wanna go into. Some obvious stuff but also some not so obvious stuff... like the newbie running hisself through the chipper cause he clipped a sling to his belt loop?
> 
> Even if you are just putting a snap at the end of the rig line there are things you may have to consider. At least put a plastic thimble between semi-permanant rope/ snap connection. That's what I have used, just a double locking rope snap. Steel. Its good to use them as them as the most inexpensive link suitable, the gates take a beating. One day you'll be standing up there wacthing them run for pliers, wrenches, hacksaws and saying " can't we just cut the rope?" See? Dumb Chit.
> 
> Yer crazy ass is gonna break it quickly, just forget about. Maybe if you were lowering a few small ones outta a forty foot norway maple but....yer not.


 
Good food for thought. Esp considering the best reason that I, personally, can think of to go knotless is that I am hoping to get around the frusteration of watching a GM untie a knot. I thought it may speed that up. I have a good crew though, i think, I would probably just get frusterated about somthing different anyway..lol. I need to remember somtimes that just because a guy cant untie a knot as fast as me it doesnt nessaryly mean he is to slow..... Slings and a biner or 2 would still be very useful at times, esp on a conifer. I have done multi limb lower before on pines n firs but i rigged up 3 short pieces of 1/2 inch and tied those to a bowline. But I was still tieing each end and had to wait for it each time. Faster than one at a time but not as fast as slings would be.


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeAce said:


> Good food for thought. Esp considering the best reason that I, personally, can think of to go knotless is that I am hoping to get around the frusteration of watching a GM untie a knot. I thought it may speed that up. I have a good crew though, i think, I would probably just get frusterated about somthing different anyway..lol. I need to remember somtimes that just because a guy cant untie a knot as fast as me it doesnt nessaryly mean he is to slow..... Slings and a biner or 2 would still be very useful at times, esp on a conifer. I have done multi limb lower before on pines n firs but i rigged up 3 short pieces of 1/2 inch and tied those to a bowline. But I was still tieing each end and had to wait for it each time. Faster than one at a time but not as fast as slings would be.


 
I may be missing something here, or perhaps it's my inexperience lol. I use a steel biner tied on with a bowline 99 percent of the time. I have dismantled some big oaks with that setup. I have NEVER had a break or an issue while doing so. It's way faster to throw a cpl wraps on a limb, and click in rather than tying new knots every time. I see absolutely nothing wrong with using this set up all day, all week long.


----------



## ducaticorse

Taking in my F600 for some brake work and a new drag link. Also fabbing a higher top for the chip box to increase capacity seeing as the 1890 can take double the debris my 150 can. 150 is going in for a new ignition system and some welding too.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> I may be missing something here, or perhaps it's my inexperience lol. I use a steel biner tied on with a bowline 99 percent of the time. I have dismantled some big oaks with that setup. I have NEVER had a break or an issue while doing so. It's way faster to throw a cpl wraps on a limb, and click in rather than tying new knots every time. I see absolutely nothing wrong with using this set up all day, all week long.



I'm with the dan on this one. I could never see a spliced eye and biner working out for me. I'm kinda old school with some things though. You never set ropes with poles? Do you have to climb out to every rigging point, and then back in if you wanna do a tip tie, or would you climb out there and put a half hitch before the biner? I'm just trying to visualize this here.


----------



## tree MDS

Put a couple checks in the bank and scored a day and a half job. not bad for a rainday.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot the $50 bush that I "scored" from this crazy old lady. She was all freaked out about it rubbing on her window. Poor thing, I've worked for her before, so I know she has some problems. One time she called 911 because she thought I was about to fall out of the bucket. I guess they came and went while we were dumping chips. Another time she dragged me and a buddy out at 8:00 (well into our evening festivities) to rescue her because she had a 3" sapling (literally) that had leaned over and was brushing on her propane tank. She feeds raccoons on her deck, even has a ladder for them to get up there. lol, I think she's kinda cool actually, and I'm glad to help her out. I couldn't imagine going through life so freaked out and helpless feeling!

Edit: now I remember, she called 911 and then hung up. of course they came anyway.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Yes, most likely you will be going on just fine for while with the knotless rigging when all the sudden... DUMB CHIT HAPPENING! DUMB CHIT HAPPENING! DANGER WILL ROBININSON, DUMB CHIT IS HAPPENING!


 
Simple Will don't do dumb chit Anyway I'm knotless unless shockload is a concern. Or the load is too close to limits or in other word the 3/4 bull rope comes into play. Ok i go grind stumpys now and then wraptor one come home get on my deer stand


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Simple Will don't do dumb chit Anyway I'm knotless unless shockload is a concern. Or the load is too close to limits or in other word the 3/4 bull rope comes into play. Ok i go grind stumpys now and then wraptor one come home get on my deer stand


 
i was knotless all day today i love it. like you said i tie knots when im using a rope bigger than a 1/2 because the WLL of the loop runners is about the same as a half inch stable braid. takes ground guys forever to undo running bowline. ive never tried it on wood yet just limbs. when i have a high pulley and am just swinging stuff.


----------



## mattfr12

TreeAce said:


> So for this Knotless rigging....do you leave the biner tied onto the work rope all the time? If you take it on and off is a bowline thats girth hitched to the biner the best way to go? I am wondering how tight that knot will end up being.I am not worried about a bowline but Can u get a double or triple fishermans knot untied after loading it up like that? The thing (one of em) I worry about is that at some point that biner is gonna get stuck in a crotch, or even stuck on a stub, or some dumb chit that a bare end wonuldnt have snagged. I am big on muti crotching and often switch ends of the rope will working a tree so I gotta wonder.



if im not lowering down real heavy stuff with them i usually just tie a bunt thiers pictures of it on sherrills website you can even back it up with a half hitch ive never had a hard time un doing it.


----------



## TreeAce

ducaticorse said:


> I may be missing something here, or perhaps it's my inexperience lol. I use a steel biner tied on with a bowline 99 percent of the time. I have dismantled some big oaks with that setup. I have NEVER had a break or an issue while doing so. It's way faster to throw a cpl wraps on a limb, and click in rather than tying new knots every time. I see absolutely nothing wrong with using this set up all day, all week long.


 
When you say "a couple wraps" you are simply referring to a half hitch or two before clipping biner?


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeAce said:


> When you say "a couple wraps" you are simply referring to a half hitch or two before clipping biner?


 
Yup.


----------



## ducaticorse

Dropped of the F600 today. So far it needs a drag link and king pins.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Did a few dinky jobs this am. Changed one ton's rear brakes and just finished adjusting my Geckos. Despite wanting to laugh at the chicken legged old ####er the upper straps on these are in fact WAY too long. Don't know if it's a change in design as I never noticed that on the previous pair I used. Either they are expecting everyone to climb in those tall boots or they're made for 5 foot tall 200 pound dudes.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Now I'm a bit irritated. For reference.

The pair of Gecko's that sold me on them.







The pair I got today. 






As you can see the overlap is FAR too long. Not only do I have a massive strap blowing in the wind behind my calf I only have three-four inches of useable velcro which is a HUGE safety concern. You can see in this last pic I stuffed a key in where the positive and negative portions of the velcro start to overlap. Not enough for piece of mind imo. Sherrill will be getting a call asap.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Honest mistake, I bet. Do you have a dealer nearby or do you order from the catalog?
Lucky for us is that the Vermeer (Sherrill) dealer is 15 miles away. Nicer to go in and pick out what you want and even if it has to be ordered, you can check it out while there. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Everything is so nice and shiney Chris! Lookin' good! Hope you and vet get this resolved ASAP. Seems like a major PITA! lol.. that's not to say I don't find it entertaining though! :biggrin:


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Honest mistake, I bet. Do you have a dealer nearby or do you order from the catalog?
> Lucky for us is that the Vermeer (Sherrill) dealer is 15 miles away. Nicer to go in and pick out what you want and even if it has to be ordered, you can check it out while there.
> Jeff


 
Yeah, I got Buckingham around the corner but no dealer of all tree gear anywhere close. Would be nice... I kinda doubt it's an honest mistake between Treevet's recent posting of similar issues and Sherrill's recent firesale of them. They made a bad batch and were trying to toss them off to unknowing consumers is my thought. We'll see in the morning what they're willing to do to fix the issue. I'll be donning the old reliable Buck's tomorrow regardless.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh man, that Ganked lookin' smiley is growing on me!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Blakes, keep us posted on this!!!
man that velcro wrap is way to long, even for fat calf's

I've been wanting gecko's for a while now,
I have the skinny chicken legs as well...lol


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Now I'm a bit irritated. For reference.
> 
> The pair of Gecko's that sold me on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pair I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the overlap is FAR too long. Not only do I have a massive strap blowing in the wind behind my calf I only have three-four inches of useable velcro which is a HUGE safety concern. You can see in this last pic I stuffed a key in where the positive and negative portions of the velcro start to overlap. Not enough for piece of mind imo. Sherrill will be getting a call asap.




ya somethings not right thier mine are nothing like that.

i bought the carbon fiber ones and thier where different sizes did you maybe order the wrong size.

the pair you got are for someone with some kankals.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> ya somethings not right thier mine are nothing like that.
> 
> i bought the carbon fiber ones and thier where different sizes did you maybe order the wrong size.
> 
> the pair you got are for someone with some kankals.


 
The cf Geckos are sized but the regular one's are supposed to be one size fits all and can be adjusted up and down. I can't even fathom the size calf I would need to even get to the midpoint of adjustability on these though. Someone effed up big time.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Now I'm a bit irritated. For reference.
> 
> The pair of Gecko's that sold me on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pair I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the overlap is FAR too long. Not only do I have a massive strap blowing in the wind behind my calf I only have three-four inches of useable velcro which is a HUGE safety concern. You can see in this last pic I stuffed a key in where the positive and negative portions of the velcro start to overlap. Not enough for piece of mind imo. Sherrill will be getting a call asap.


 
I have the red gecks and they fit great, some helpful advice for ya,less bucket work more climbing,hit they gym and get some calfs and if all that dosen't work try scissors


----------



## Bowhunter01

Leaving early tomorrow am for Colorado, going elk & mule deer hunting. Taking along a cool tree id book for the Rockies too. Hope I get to lay the smack down on something with my .300 RUM.


----------



## treeman82

Looked at 1 job this morning, cluster of big oak trees in a backyard... kind of far from home though. Got 2 tires for my truck... only took them 2 hrs to get that done  Dropped chipper at a lot clearing job that we are gonna start tomorrow, went with my buddy who dropped his backhoe... hopefully get it done without too much trouble, plenty of rain falling, and the builder has already been ripping up the ground to make things that much more fun. Oh well, I'll just educate him on my philosophy of either fall in or die.


----------



## treemandan

Traded an old kawasaki F7 ( it could be nice with work and money) for this 1920 era Crescent Firearms 16 gauge side by side.









Did a little work on the new tire for the swing








A new 4.5 ton pulley to replace the one that went mia and made a new eye sling for it.










Could have easily made a Whoppie but I ain't that kinda guy. 








Gonna need it for this job takin down some poplar there, the one on the right is getting a crown reduction.


----------



## TreeAce

Bowhunter01 said:


> Leaving early tomorrow am for Colorado, going elk & mule deer hunting. Taking along a cool tree id book for the Rockies too. Hope I get to lay the smack down on something with my .300 RUM.


 You mean .300 REM not RUM right? Just wondering. Have a fun and safe trip! I am alittle jealous....
Post some pictures when you can.

Oh, I got it..Remington ULTRA Mag.....sweet


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Yesterday we did a willow that grew up in a maple/beach stand over the past 100 or so years. It was around 90 ft to the top and most of the limbs were 40-50 ft long. I had primaries on one side and maple understory on two others. Tween jumping and rigging I worked the top down 30 ft and was left with 60 ft of spar, 34 in in dia with nearly no taper. That sure shook the neighborhood when it went down. The HO came out "oh that was soooooo coool !!!!!"

I tried taking picts with my phone, but the scale just made it look like a picture in the woods  Shoulda carried it up top...


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> So for this Knotless rigging....do you leave the biner tied onto the work rope all the time? If you take it on and off is a bowline thats girth hitched to the biner the best way to go? I am wondering how tight that knot will end up being.I am not worried about a bowline but Can u get a double or triple fishermans knot untied after loading it up like that? The thing (one of em) I worry about is that at some point that biner is gonna get stuck in a crotch, or even stuck on a stub, or some dumb chit that a bare end wonuldnt have snagged. I am big on muti crotching and often switch ends of the rope will working a tree so I gotta wonder.


 
I leave the biner in the rope. We use lots of different slings. As one is going down, I am setting the next one up. Soon as I get it back, clip into the new one and I am ready to go again. The slings make it so much faster for the groundies. Takes little time to get it back to me. They rarely get stuck, but it does happen. I use a false crotch alot as well. This way, I can adjust any set up to my liking as I work.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yesterday we took out a large dead stick, of course when we got there, it was bigger than I remember! HAHA ALWAYS! Had the new guy go up and set a line, pulled a little oak outa the way and laid it over. When it hit, it broke in two. It was LOUD. Set a car alarm off and all the dogs started barking, hehehe, cool. I had told the guys that we need to carry it out by hand, up this long slippery hill. I lied, we got to leave them on site, but rolled them to a drop off the HO is trying to fill! Talk about a moral booster, it was like I gave them a 100 dollar bonus and a 12 pack!

HEY DANNO
Splicin those lines together like that, hard? I have always wanted to learn how to do it, but wanted to be taught, not try it by myself and mess up a line.


----------



## NCTREE

sgreanbeans said:


> Yesterday we took out a large dead stick, of course when we got there, it was bigger than I remember! HAHA ALWAYS! Had the new guy go up and set a line, pulled a little oak outa the way and laid it over. When it hit, it broke in two. It was LOUD. Set a car alarm off and all the dogs started barking, hehehe, cool. I had told the guys that we need to carry it out by hand, up this long slippery hill. I lied, we got to leave them on site, but rolled them to a drop off the HO is trying to fill! Talk about a moral booster, it was like I gave them a 100 dollar bonus and a 12 pack!
> 
> HEY DANNO
> Splicin those lines together like that, hard? I have always wanted to learn how to do it, but wanted to be taught, not try it by myself and mess up a line.


 
it's pretty easy their are some threads on here about splicing that give you a pretty good diagram. I splice all my slings and splittails. After a couple practice rounds it will be second nature. It's a big money saver if you can do the splicing yourself.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Mike Cantolina said:


> Here's your chance to join the elite tree services: Do It All Machine I can't quite swing it right now but I'll probably regret it the rest of my life.


 
AWESOME, I wonder if he would trade for my skid loader.


----------



## the Aerialist

*That's a great buy Mike, you really ought to get it ...*



Mike Cantolina said:


> Here's your chance to join the elite tree services: Do It All Machine I can't quite swing it right now but I'll probably regret it the rest of my life.



But most of you don't get it and that's just your loss. I've found that when needing to get major wood out without any turf damage the eight wheel Steiner can't be beat. Here is a video of my wife driving the tractor and cart across a quarter mile of backyards to a loading point for the dump truck. You guys going to lay down that much plywood for your skid steers?

[video=youtube;gkdze25oxU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkdze25oxU8[/video]

My customers love it and it sells jobs.


----------



## flushcut

Have you thought of using a grapple trailer? They make a model that can be pulled by a ATV and could increase your productivity and reduce you back pain by not using a garden trailer.


----------



## 1snowman

*100 inch Spruce, Grand Lake Golf Course, Grand Lake Colorado.*

The guys at the Grand Lake Golf Course elected to bring in some outside help for this one.


----------



## lxt

Wow...... another Steiner video 


Well I would just put the non marking shoes on my Crawler..... drive back in the woodline & pick up the whole top & carry it out to the pad where you did & cut it up right there!! I bought a mini crawler with attachments for well under half of what your lawn mower cost, it fits through a 4ft gate & does a hell of a lot for what it is.............I have three jobs lined up for it & love the fact Its a decent addition to the biz...

BTW..., gradient with a crawler is not as big an issue as with a wheeled machine that has floatation tires..... try getting that steiner back up the hill in this wet weather??? But......if it works for you thats all that matters! Be safe & stay healthy.




LXT................


----------



## the Aerialist

*Grapple Trailer for the Win !!!*



flushcut said:


> Have you thought of using a grapple trailer? They make a model that can be pulled by a ATV and could increase your productivity and reduce you back pain by not using a garden trailer.



That trailer is a bit more than a garden trailer it has a one ton capacity. But yes I have looked at the grapple trailers at Baileys and one of those would be great because I could also unload it right into my dump truck with the grapple. At about $12k they are pretty pricey but one sure would make a lot of sense for my operation. One with road wheels would be even better, but they are almost twice as much.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Is that how you handled the Golf course job?*



lxt said:


> Wow... But......if it works for you thats all that matters! Be safe & stay healthy.



How about some photos of that? I have my doubts about a tracked vehicle of any kind not doing any damage to manicured lawns, especially when loaded to capacity, but you can prove me wrong with some actual photos or videos.

The Steiner has worked out very well for my small residential tree services and the videos prove it. In the one I just posted you can see that even after multiple trips, the grass is not even bent.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> How about some photos of that? I have my doubts about a tracked vehicle of any kind not doing any damage to manicured lawns, especially when loaded to capacity, but you can prove me wrong with some actual photos or videos.
> 
> The Steiner has worked out very well for my small residential tree services and the videos prove it. In the one I just posted you can see that even after multiple trips, the grass is not even bent.


 
Wow man, that's really trippy.. a lawnmower that's good on lawns.. whew, just blows my mind! Very impressive indeed! 

Keep them pics and vids coming old sport! And (pretty please) don't forget the vacuum cleaner vid either, I'm dying for the release of that baby! hahahaha..


----------



## flushcut

the Aerialist said:


> How about some photos of that? I have my doubts about a tracked vehicle of any kind not doing any damage to manicured lawns, especially when loaded to capacity, but you can prove me wrong with some actual photos or videos.
> 
> The Steiner has worked out very well for my small residential tree services and the videos prove it. In the one I just posted you can see that even after multiple trips, the grass is not even bent.


 
Look up ASV RC50 turf edition videos on youtube.


----------



## tree MDS

flushcut said:


> Look up ASV RC50 turf edition videos on youtube.



Why the hell would he be interested in that, you see the log bunks he's got on that trailer!!


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> Why the hell would he be interested in that, you see the log bunks he's got on that trailer!!


 
He was asking about videos that show no turf damage. I saw the bunk and I kind of like it, but I don't think it is practical for my operation, now the Arbor Trolly on the other hand is what I am talking about.


----------



## Natewood

Steiner works ok it seems... I'd have to get double on my jobs before it'd be cost effective for me though. Not to bash or question your biz, but what prompted you to get one of those over a articulating mini loader(gehl al, volvol35 bobcat2k, swinger2k ect)? Those steiners are so expensive! and all the attachments are brand specific right?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Now that is slick!*



flushcut said:


> Look up ASV RC50 turf edition videos on youtube.



I must admit that's pretty impressive. The specs say 3.1 psi on the tracks and that's even less than my Steiner (@4psi) so it should float pretty well over turf as it does in the video. I was especially impressed with the thing going over a putting green and through a sand trap.

When it's time to get a skid steer that will be my choice without a doubt. Thanks for the info flush cut.

[video=youtube;DULRjWtjj2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DULRjWtjj2g[/video]


----------



## the Aerialist

*It was an impulse buy... I just liked it enough to buy it ...*



Natewood said:


> Steiner works ok it seems... I'd have to get double on my jobs before it'd be cost effective for me though. Not to bash or question your biz, but what prompted you to get one of those over a articulating mini? Those steiners are so expensive! and all the attachments are brand specific right?



What prompted me to get the Steiner was a $6k job with no way to get the wood out. The Zahn might have done it, and costs about the same but I felt like the Steiner was more versatile for my usage.

The attachments are specific and quite expensive. A FEL for it is around $5k and I can get a used skid steer for that price. About the only attachment I might get is a snow blower, as I intend to use it for snow removal in the Winter.


----------



## Natewood

Wow those turf tracks are impressive!! My bobcat dealer has been trying to get me to buy some for a while now.... Never thought they'd work so well! and traction didnt seem that bad! But it was on dry surfaces and those machines have suspension. Also did you notice they didn't do any sharp manuevers with a load? My mt has that kind of grond pressure but when you grab a 1500lb log you're almost doubling the psi- especially because its not balanced over the entire track. Anyone running turf tracks on a non suspended loader?


----------



## Natewood

the Aerialist said:


> What prompted me to get the Steiner was a $6k job with no way to get the wood out. The Zahn might have done it, and costs about the same but I felt like the Steiner was more versatile for my usage.
> 
> The attachments are specific and quite expensive. A FEL for it is around $5k and I can get a used skid steer for that price. About the only attachment I might get is a snow blower, as I intend to use it for snow removal in the Winter.


 
Yeah thats what I thought about those! I couldn't even find a reasonably priced used one, they do hold theier value well and look neat! 

Oh, and imho I would go with a art loader long before I'd buy a skid if I had to do it again for residential tree work. I have three full sized skids and they hardly leave the yard for tree work. the mini traks and our art loader get used almost constantly. And art loaders have skidsteer style attach plates for the most part so attachment are easy to come by....


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

1snowman said:


> The guys at the Grand Lake Golf Course elected to bring in some outside help for this one.



Nice, but 100 inches around, is barely a meduim size tree here in CA...just measure width at DBH (diamiter at breast height)

Looked like a easy drop


----------



## dbl612

*more examples for others to emulate*



the Aerialist said:


> But most of you don't get it and that's just your loss. I've found that when needing to get major wood out without any turf damage the eight wheel Steiner can't be beat. Here is a video of my wife driving the tractor and cart across a quarter mile of backyards to a loading point for the dump truck. You guys going to lay down that much plywood for your skid steers?
> 
> [video=youtube;gkdze25oxU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkdze25oxU8[/video]
> 
> My customers love it and it sells jobs.


 aa doesn't care about his wife getting hurt, his hitch consists of a chain wrapped around the ball. excellant!


----------



## mattfr12

the Aerialist said:


> That trailer is a bit more than a garden trailer it has a one ton capacity. But yes I have looked at the grapple trailers at Baileys and one of those would be great because I could also unload it right into my dump truck with the grapple. At about $12k they are pretty pricey but one sure would make a lot of sense for my operation. One with road wheels would be even better, but they are almost twice as much.


 

look at how much they want to put a grapple on a truck it would be hard to get one for 12k installed and you get a trailer.

a one ton grapple new without instalation meaning will pick up one 2000# at around 24 feet is over 20g's for just the loader.

that setup you had thier did work out tho.

what alot of guys arnt getting is hes working within his budget hes doing the best he can with what he has. i started out throwing branches on a trailer taking a week to take down one tree and haul it out.

so for his operation a stiener probably is the cats ass at the moment and as he grows it will be something better.

are thier other options yes but it is his money? and no AA dont get the ditch witch go to the ritchey bothers auction thier having one less than 20 min from your house here in the next month i think thier will be 10+ mini skids steers thier some of them go for around 5'gs

i personally dont see much use for a grapple trailer because you cant chip into it and your gonna only gonna be able to haul logs on it. get a mini skid and a dump trailer now your on the road with it and can probably get both in decent condition for 10-15g's

ill catch up with you as soon as i get some free time we are just super busy and my boy is only 10 days old so its kida hectic at the moment.


----------



## tree MDS

Working within his budget?? Didn't he pay well over 20k for that piece (not to mention the ramps, etc.)? Working within the confines of his hard headed ignorance, might be more a more realistic description! could have bought a sweet track machine (or tractor) for that kind of dough.. granted they might be used, but so what. Whatever though..


----------



## lxt

Yeah, working a lawn mower into a tree service is fine if you`re switching over to lawn care.......AA, Ill try to get some pic`s up of my mini crawler.............the non-marking shoes work pretty well, did a job the other day along black top drive, not a mark!!!

dont get me wrong.....I put the grouser shoes on & yes it will damage a lawn, But..... when you are hauling out 600lb rounds & then are asked to put in the brick paver patio after you grind the stumps........Ill take my crawler!!!!! Not to mention, I can get into some really tight areas & this time of year................its wet out, tracks make the difference.

Ive used, mini skids, bobcats, new hollands, gehl`s & machines with rubber tracks, etc... they all have their place............but a lawn mower with a slip scoop just makes no sense!!! its not just about saving a lawn its about saving your back too, I just dont see how it pays for itself...........hell two guys coulda dragged out that brush your wife drove out & wheel barrowed the wood.......the lawn was level & even had a down hill slope to where she was going!!! for what you paid & what Ive seen it just makes no business sense.............hell this is the machine I watched you drag a stump through a lawn with, where is the bragging about saving the lawn there? I think there are many much better choices....you just didnt know!



LXT.............


----------



## Blakesmaster

Gecko's are boxed and ready to be shipped back. Sherrill was very good about the return. They will match these up against some other pairs in stock and see if mine is just a singular goof. Either case, my money's still mine and I'll either get a correct pair of Gecko's or I'll upgrade to the carbon fiber ones.


----------



## teamtree

stihl.logger said:


> talked to my morons this morning, the guy that cut the maple didnt like the fact he was getting a week off and paying for the damages and tried to ague with me about it that was the iceing on the cake, i grabbed him up by the collar and showed him the door to the shop for the last time. Kinda ashame that a guy with six years of experiance would be such a fool. As for my other guy that was there he i dont believe was to blame, he is primarily one of my truck drivers with minimal cutting experiance and was at the truck unchaining the loader when sam dropped the tree. Decided not to fire him but had a long talk about teamwork and although he is a drive there is no reason why he cant be out spotting a cutter in those situations.
> 
> Got my insurance guys quote this morning too, no structural damage on barn or boat, only cosmetic, total cost: 2159 bucks, not as bad as i thought but if anything like this happens again i'll prob go postal. Not only did it take off my bottom line for the quarter it put a blemish on my flawless reccord and i cant fix that



If you mentioned teamwork, then I don't see why you would not have the cutter's back. If you are in business and one of your employees makes a mistake it ultimately comes back on you. I have struggled with this myself but I just don't see how I can ask an employee to pay for his mistakes. I would never have any decent employees. I am the owner because I want the risk and reward. My employees are not owners because they do not want to take on the risk. In my opinion I would have to ask what did you fail to do to allow your employee to make this mistake? Did you train him properly? What is his history? Have you ever made a mistake? I have and I learn from all most all of them and when i make a mistake and I analyze the situation, it is usually human error that is the problem. On the other hand....if you touched the employee you are asking for a boat load of problems for yourself and company.....not to mention the possibility of getting laid out....at least I know if someone grabs me....they are going to have problems...lol


----------



## teamtree

stihl.logger said:


> pics of the boys screw up on the maple last week.....
> 
> look at the stumpage pic, its pathetic


 
If I were you, I would have a training sessions on how to fell a tree. It is a common mistake and I constantly tell my guys to make sure they leave some holding wood...once you cut through it you are at the mercy of the tree.


----------



## lxt

I gotta agree about the employee paying for it..........! first off you should have a written training & safety program, if you are a legit operation then you know what you are wanting cant be had "legally" a few years back one of my guys kept breaking rake handles, couldnt figure it out? well I happen to stumble upon him using the rake as a shovel for wood........so I dock his pay for stupidity.......beings he cost me over $100 in handles, I dock him for 1 handle @ $15 bucks, he no like this & turns me in, well lets just say I ended up paying more than $15 

you can fire, give time off, demote them & write warnings...........but you cant dock em (at least in Pa) & to touch him is a big no no! I can only wonder if you are an above board biz? provide training, drug test, cpr & First aid, provid PPE, etc...? sure didnt look like it & sure doesnt sound like it????



LXT..............


----------



## the Aerialist

*How observant Magoo...*



dbl612 said:


> aa doesn't care about his wife getting hurt, his hitch consists of a chain wrapped around the ball. excellant!



It's backed up by a 30Kn steel locking carabiner linked through a steel plate under the ball.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> I gotta agree about the employee paying for it..........! first off you should have a written training & safety program, if you are a legit operation then you know what you are wanting cant be had "legally" a few years back one of my guys kept breaking rake handles, couldnt figure it out? well I happen to stumble upon him using the rake as a shovel for wood........so I dock his pay for stupidity.......beings he cost me over $100 in handles, I dock him for 1 handle @ $15 bucks, he no like this & turns me in, well lets just say I ended up paying more than $15
> 
> you can fire, give time off, demote them & write warnings...........but you cant dock em (at least in Pa) & to touch him is a big no no! I can only wonder if you are an above board biz? provide training, drug test, cpr & First aid, provid PPE, etc...? sure didnt look like it & sure doesnt sound like it????
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............




Oh but don't that make you wanna go Capin Bligh on a guy. Shame there ain't no place to carry a mast so you could tie him to it a beat him good... right in front of everybody else.... even the HO... it don't matter now, its on, a tree guy likes his rakes, better than that, he knows how to use it. I tell ya, you all know, this whole rake thing gonna be the death of us all. I know how I get when I see one of my rakes in the wrong hands. If there was a rake thread I'd be all over it.



I started this season dropping a small tree on a cheap fence. It was completely my fault; What happened was I thought to put a second side line on a thing to keep the hinge on this little vined up sumac from cracked out towards its lean. I knew I should have, I was thinking " little tree, big man" and didn't feel like breaking out another line and tromping through brambles to set it. If I did it in front of you guys I'd be up all night pulling boots outta my butt.

I don't know who sent who to do what with that maple but I have many ideas about who was doing what when what was getting done was done.


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> How about some photos of that? I have my doubts about a tracked vehicle of any kind not doing any damage to manicured lawns, especially when loaded to capacity, but you can prove me wrong with some actual photos or videos.
> 
> The Steiner has worked out very well for my small residential tree services and the videos prove it. In the one I just posted you can see that even after multiple trips, the grass is not even bent.


 



I think Flushcut answered your question about track vehicles, Lawns & damage! Yes that is how I handled the Golf Course job.....worked wonderfully! 


LXT............


----------



## the Aerialist

*How about a dump trailer w/grapple?*



mattfr12 said:


> look at how much they want to put a grapple on a truck it would be hard to get one for 12k installed and you get a trailer... i personally dont see much use for a grapple trailer because you cant chip into it and your gonna only gonna be able to haul logs on it. get a mini skid and a dump trailer now your on the road with it and can probably get both in decent condition for 10-15g's...



I think a dump trailer with a grapple would be great, I could haul the tractor out to the job in it.


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> I think a dump trailer with a grapple would be great, I could haul the tractor out to the job in it.


 
Did you get the link I sent you regarding the Zahn for sale? 

I have been wanting a log grapple trailer for a while. There is a PIMP one for sale in NH, but it's WAY too much money. Log ox for 35K


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> I think a dump trailer with a grapple would be great, I could haul the tractor out to the job in it.


 
Other than when you fill up the trailer.........where do you put your tractor? Ah.. hell just throw some neon green on the wife & send er down the expressway driving the lawn mower!!!



LXT............


----------



## ducaticorse

Got bill for chip truck repairs today, immediately decided to take that bobcat demo and hauling job this weekend as a result. :censored:


----------



## treevet

lxt said:


> Other than when you fill up the trailer.........where do you put your tractor? Ah.. hell just throw some neon green on the wife & send er down the expressway driving the lawn mower!!!
> LXT............



I have been picturing Steiner making a dump attachment for the back of the POS that you can attach a cardboard box to, say an old box you bought a microwave or something in, and that'd be Aenalist's chip box towing the 5 hp chipper/ leaf vac. 

Could run 2 crews then with Johnboy as foreman of that one.

That'd be the "lawn friendly" crew.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Blakesmaster said:


> Gecko's are boxed and ready to be shipped back. Sherrill was very good about the return. They will match these up against some other pairs in stock and see if mine is just a singular goof. Either case, my money's still mine and I'll either get a correct pair of Gecko's or I'll upgrade to the carbon fiber ones.



Good, sounds like sherrill is pulling through.
If you do get the carbon fiber one's, let me know how you like em, heck, I bought the spider jack 2, why should I not go all out with the cabon fibers...lol

Sherrill had the carbon fibers on sale for $490.45, but ended in Aug, 15th...I should have pulled the trigger then..:msp_sad:


----------



## treevet

Dear Diary......Just finished 2 solid weeks of studying the ISA Cert Hazard Risk Tree Assessor study material every night for couple three hours after work (got the material later than anyone else), then yesterday and today full day seminar followed by 2 1/2 hour test. Pretty confident I passed but guy I finished at same time with said in the hall, no way he passed and this was the hardest test he'd ever taken. Really good learning experience and great group of professional guys (20) and great personable instructor. Few hours out in Ky. cemetary rating risk on some of the gnarly trees they had there in pouring rain, heavy winds and general uncomfortable conditions. Cemetaries never have any bucks for tree care. All in all great experience, little costly but worth it and didn't really miss any work as it rained like hell both days. Big td lined up for tomorrow up rooted and stuck in another tree, completely encased in PI but leaves fell off last week and it cold enough to cover up real good. Prob get a little on face is all I hope.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treevet said:


> I have been picturing Steiner making a dump attachment for the back of the POS that you can attach a cardboard box to, say an old box you bought a microwave or something in, and that'd be Aenalist's chip box towing the 5 hp chipper/ leaf vac.
> 
> Could run 2 crews then with Johnboy as foreman of that one.
> 
> That'd be the "lawn friendly" crew.



Vet, did you mean to say "Lawn Fairy" crew...lol


----------



## stihl.logger

lxt said:


> I can only wonder if you are an above board biz? provide training, drug test, cpr & First aid, provid PPE, etc...? sure didnt look like it & sure doesnt sound like it????
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............


 
gee ya caught me there.... i only have an LLC, carry insurance, hold an account with the occupational health clinic down the road, train my employee's and pay for them to have qualified and certified training and have two first responders on the payroll for my own amusement.... 

furthermore, if you were to have been standing there when i talked to him, i doubt you would have handled it any different. 

lastly i have fired a few people that costantly screw stuff up and they turn around and poin the finger at me....... are you sure you havent worked for me be for?


----------



## dbl612

*reply from magoo*



the Aerialist said:


> It's backed up by a 30Kn steel locking carabiner linked through a steel plate under the ball.


 that must be why its moving back and forth as the wonder machine is hauling that wheelbarrow of sticks, o i forgot there was a monster round in the front teaspoon. watch what you say aa your outclassed by everyone on this forum.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Gecko's are boxed and ready to be shipped back. Sherrill was very good about the return. They will match these up against some other pairs in stock and see if mine is just a singular goof. Either case, my money's still mine and I'll either get a correct pair of Gecko's or I'll upgrade to the carbon fiber ones.


 
Ha, I told ya Blake's, it was an honest mistake. You should hit them up for something in their 'Basement', Dang good dealios! I could send a link.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Did a few dinky jobs this am. Changed one ton's rear brakes and just finished adjusting my Geckos. Despite wanting to laugh at the chicken legged old ####er the upper straps on these are in fact WAY too long. Don't know if it's a change in design as I never noticed that on the previous pair I used. Either they are expecting everyone to climb in those tall boots or they're made for 5 foot tall 200 pound dudes.


 
Oh my my I guess ya need to grow a couple feet blakes 3 feet tall and 100 lbs oh my lol


----------



## ropensaddle

teamtree said:


> If I were you, I would have a training sessions on how to fell a tree. It is a common mistake and I constantly tell my guys to make sure they leave some holding wood...once you cut through it you are at the mercy of the tree.


 
Gravatree yup


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> But most of you don't get it and that's just your loss. I've found that when needing to get major wood out without any turf damage the eight wheel Steiner can't be beat. Here is a video of my wife driving the tractor and cart across a quarter mile of backyards to a loading point for the dump truck. You guys going to lay down that much plywood for your skid steers?
> 
> [video=youtube;gkdze25oxU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkdze25oxU8[/video]
> 
> My customers love it and it sells jobs.


 
Your wife has a really friendly smile ... I think its cool that she would be into helping out with the work thats pretty cool ....


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl.logger said:


> gee ya caught me there.... i only have an LLC, carry insurance, hold an account with the occupational health clinic down the road, train my employee's and pay for them to have qualified and certified training and have two first responders on the payroll for my own amusement....
> 
> furthermore, if you were to have been standing there when i talked to him, i doubt you would have handled it any different.
> 
> lastly i have fired a few people that costantly screw stuff up and they turn around and poin the finger at me....... are you sure you havent worked for me be for?


 
You can't have any employee pay for damages to any property unless he knew under some kind of contract that he would be held directly liable and as far as giving him time off for that, again thin ice anymore you should have made a clean break and canned his ass flat out I would of ....


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Dear Diary......Just finished 2 solid weeks of studying the ISA Cert Hazard Risk Tree Assessor study material every night for couple three hours after work (got the material later than anyone else), then yesterday and today full day seminar followed by 2 1/2 hour test. Pretty confident I passed but guy I finished at same time with said in the hall, no way he passed and this was the hardest test he'd ever taken. Really good learning experience and great group of professional guys (20) and great personable instructor. Few hours out in Ky. cemetary rating risk on some of the gnarly trees they had there in pouring rain, heavy winds and general uncomfortable conditions. Cemetaries never have any bucks for tree care. All in all great experience, little costly but worth it and didn't really miss any work as it rained like hell both days. Big td lined up for tomorrow up rooted and stuck in another tree, completely encased in PI but leaves fell off last week and it cold enough to cover up real good. Prob get a little on face is all I hope.


 
Good you went, you learned more and stayed safe from lions,tigers and bears


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 203656
Worked today , will work again tom.... Riveting stuff here


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 203656
> Worked today , will work again tom.... Riveting stuff here


 
Gonna have to give you write up slip lol GO big O


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Gonna have to give you write up slip lol GO big O


 
I love that damn truck I don't care how old it is and how rusty she's starting to get with that new engine it I am a happy camper , I looked at a 2003 Kodiak the other day and wanted to go newer but I got that thought right outta my mind when I realized its almost Nov.:hmm3grin2orange: and slow times are right around the corner ...


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I killed a coyote this mourning with my bow and finished skinning the doe from yesterday evening


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I love that damn truck I don't care how old it is and how rusty she's starting to get with that new engine it I am a happy camper , I looked at a 2003 Kodiak the other day and wanted to go newer but I got that thought right outta my mind when I realized its almost Nov.:hmm3grin2orange: and slow times are right around the corner ...


 Old lol I used one of those brand new in 94 lol you keep givin me flashbacks :monkey: I really loved the write up slips but not for what you might think lol


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Old lol I used one of those brand new in 94 lol you keep givin me flashbacks :monkey: I really loved the write up slips but not for what you might think lol


 
Mine is a 98 a full decade old , I bought it in 03' fresh off the line crew still had fresh sawdust in the door jambs , I have put 3 sets of tires new on it since and 2 clutches I mean it only had 29K on it it was just broke in ....


----------



## swyman

treeclimber101 said:


> Your wife has a really friendly smile ... I think its cool that she would be into helping out with the work thats pretty cool ....


 
Gotta love thy spouse. Mines a school teacher and on her first day of summer vacation this past summer I didn't have a helper and she volunteered. Just her and I filled 3 full chip loads in 6 hours. Needless to say she didn't help much but we enjoyed working together and she never complained. Was better on the eyes than my regular helpers! Started bringing my 12 year old daughter on some jobs in august and she worked circles around my 16 year old regular. I didn't have to say a word, she could see what needed to be done on the ground and would just do it, can't wait till next summer! But didn't really have her put.brush in Chippers, she just.drag up to it. How old would you trust your daughter to be a brush Chipper? She.really enjoys it and I pay her like everybody else but want her safe. The Chippers shows no mercy, Hell this industry shows no mercy which is why I love it!


----------



## swyman

swyman said:


> Gotta love thy spouse. Mines a school teacher and on her first day of summer vacation this past summer I didn't have a helper and she volunteered. Just her and I filled 3 full chip loads in 6 hours. Needless to say she didn't help much
> 
> 
> 
> Meant to say she did not help much after that, I was in the bucket cutting most of the.time, she was a real trooper
Click to expand...


----------



## stihl.logger

i guess i should put for the reccord, i didn't take it out of his pay, i did threaten it a bunch, i was PO'ed and still am. loosing his job was payment enough. i guess my whole point in it was to make him realize the severity of what happened... since last year he has been after me to give him more responsability and aside from some minor things he hadnt prooved to me why he couldnt hold his own. so we were about finished with a 20,000BF job a few miles down the road, and in an effort to let him show he could handle it and knock out a small job for a good customer i let him at it. he had been there when i quoted the job so he knew what it entailed and i felt comfortable with it. what got me fired up is the fact that since it happened he blew it off as no big deal, he didnt even bother to call it in when it happened, my truck driver did. he was given all the proper tools for the job and didn't even bother using them. taking an extra five minutes to get the wedges out of the truck was too much to ask. heck i wouldnt have even cared if he would have even had the driver push the tree with the loader. but instead he went all cowboy on it and didnt even seem to care. i dont want some one on my crew that could care less about avoidable damages.

the whole thing as to why grabbed him up by the collar is that he came storming into my office when i asked to see him and argued for 45 minutes about it and then proceeded to tell me the only reason i cared about loosing money is because of my "****ing gold digging b**ch of a wife" (who does our book work, and was in the other room at the time, and the same person that always bought christmas and birthday gifts for his daughter) at that point it wasnt business, it was personal. 

maybe i am outa line, i dunno.... but too many lines were crossed


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl.logger said:


> i guess i should put for the reccord, i didn't take it out of his pay, i did threaten it a bunch, i was PO'ed and still am. loosing his job was payment enough. i guess my whole point in it was to make him realize the severity of what happened... since last year he has been after me to give him more responsability and aside from some minor things he hadnt prooved to me why he couldnt hold his own. so we were about finished with a 20,000BF job a few miles down the road, and in an effort to let him show he could handle it and knock out a small job for a good customer i let him at it. he had been there when i quoted the job so he knew what it entailed and i felt comfortable with it. what got me fired up is the fact that since it happened he blew it off as no big deal, he didnt even bother to call it in when it happened, my truck driver did. he was given all the proper tools for the job and didn't even bother using them. taking an extra five minutes to get the wedges out of the truck was too much to ask. heck i wouldnt have even cared if he would have even had the driver push the tree with the loader. but instead he went all cowboy on it and didnt even seem to care. i dont want some one on my crew that could care less about avoidable damages.
> 
> the whole thing as to why grabbed him up by the collar is that he came storming into my office when i asked to see him and argued for 45 minutes about it and then proceeded to tell me the only reason i cared about loosing money is because of my "****ing gold digging b**ch of a wife" (who does our book work, and was in the other room at the time, and the same person that always bought christmas and birthday gifts for his daughter) at that point it wasnt business, it was personal.
> 
> maybe i am outa line, i dunno.... but too many lines were crossed



Well I might of bloodied a lip but really man a rope goes in anything than can do damage to home, its always been a rule of mine. Wedges sometimes work but a rope with a good pull ices the cake. I have seen wedges fail on leaners. One shot with the big shot set rope only takes me five minutes and will save a claim imo.

Wedge and rope don't matter with that cut, likely same result, that cut was pure bullspit.


----------



## mattfr12

stihl.logger said:


> i guess i should put for the reccord, i didn't take it out of his pay, i did threaten it a bunch, i was PO'ed and still am. loosing his job was payment enough. i guess my whole point in it was to make him realize the severity of what happened... since last year he has been after me to give him more responsability and aside from some minor things he hadnt prooved to me why he couldnt hold his own. so we were about finished with a 20,000BF job a few miles down the road, and in an effort to let him show he could handle it and knock out a small job for a good customer i let him at it. he had been there when i quoted the job so he knew what it entailed and i felt comfortable with it. what got me fired up is the fact that since it happened he blew it off as no big deal, he didnt even bother to call it in when it happened, my truck driver did. he was given all the proper tools for the job and didn't even bother using them. taking an extra five minutes to get the wedges out of the truck was too much to ask. heck i wouldnt have even cared if he would have even had the driver push the tree with the loader. but instead he went all cowboy on it and didnt even seem to care. i dont want some one on my crew that could care less about avoidable damages.
> 
> the whole thing as to why grabbed him up by the collar is that he came storming into my office when i asked to see him and argued for 45 minutes about it and then proceeded to tell me the only reason i cared about loosing money is because of my "****ing gold digging b**ch of a wife" (who does our book work, and was in the other room at the time, and the same person that always bought christmas and birthday gifts for his daughter) at that point it wasnt business, it was personal.
> 
> maybe i am outa line, i dunno.... but too many lines were crossed



ya that is a terrible cut something that you would see in a one of the threads of guys making fun of homeowners doing crazy stuff. someone hew has been doing it for six years should know how to make a basic facecut and how to leave holding wood. from the pictures it looks like he cut through the side of the hinge. witch im guessing it wasnt going and he just didnt stop.

thats the only thing that scares me about hiring employees so far ive cut everything and no one will take care of your company like you because its your name on the line.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> ya that is a terrible cut something that you would see in a one of the threads of guys making fun of homeowners doing crazy stuff. someone hew has been doing it for six years should know how to make a basic facecut and how to leave holding wood. from the pictures it looks like he cut through the side of the hinge. witch im guessing it wasnt going and he just didnt stop.
> 
> thats the only thing that scares me about hiring employees so far ive cut everything and no one will take care of your company like you because its your name on the line.


 
I don't fully agree with that , I have allowed experienced guys to run anything that I own , and knock on wood any accidents that we've had have been from what I can see "typical" meaning it could happen to anyone any day of the week , with that being said I won't allow laziness and from what I can see this whole tree deal was pure laziness from start to finish , now that I won't tolerate ..


----------



## the Aerialist

*Thank you for the kind words treeclimber ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Your wife has a really friendly smile ... I think its cool that she would be into helping out with the work thats pretty cool ....



My wife is definitely the "better half", having her on the job makes it more fun for everyone. She's a hard worker too, I often tell the crew that all they have to do is outwork a 50 yr old woman.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't fully agree with that , I have allowed experienced guys to run anything that I own , and knock on wood any accidents that we've had have been from what I can see "typical" meaning it could happen to anyone any day of the week , with that being said I won't allow laziness and from what I can see this whole tree deal was pure laziness from start to finish , now that I won't tolerate ..


 
I have had experienced guys cut on my jobs, I damn sure wouldn't let anyone that I thought might be even remotely capable of making a cut like have at it though. Almost seems like sabotage.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Dear Diary......Just finished 2 solid weeks of studying the ISA Cert Hazard Risk Tree Assessor study material every night for couple three hours after work (got the material later than anyone else), then yesterday and today full day seminar followed by 2 1/2 hour test. Pretty confident I passed but guy I finished at same time with said in the hall, no way he passed and this was the hardest test he'd ever taken. Really good learning experience and great group of professional guys (20) and great personable instructor. Few hours out in Ky. cemetary rating risk on some of the gnarly trees they had there in pouring rain, heavy winds and general uncomfortable conditions. Cemetaries never have any bucks for tree care. All in all great experience, little costly but worth it and didn't really miss any work as it rained like hell both days. Big td lined up for tomorrow up rooted and stuck in another tree, completely encased in PI but leaves fell off last week and it cold enough to cover up real good. Prob get a little on face is all I hope.



Cool beans, gotta love those test, I bet ya passed. 
I have been studying the Muni Arborist stuff, got the study guide and have been reading a bunch of different materiel, but I have been lazy about it tho, need to get it done, then all I will need is the big test and I will be a MASTER ARBORIST! 
Say it with Steve Martin in mind "Sgt Biko,Master Sergeant" I need to do that HRTA too.
Doing that and getting stuff together for my TCIA stuff is a job in of itself. Too much stuff, not enough time! But it will all pay off in the end, when it comes time to pick us or them, these little pieces of paper we have will go a long way


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Talking bout turf damage*

In my experience, the "no impact to turf" jobs are few and far between, in my area anyways, most people are understanding that your taking a freakin tree out! Don't get me wrong, we make every reasonable attempt to avoid damage. But dirt and seed is cheap and if you know how to run a skid loader, well then you shouldn't have to many problems. If and when we need to worry about the turf, we carry plywood in to where I am to pick the wood up, then I have a turn around. But when going in straight lines, the machine doesn't hurt anything. If it is "no impact" then no machine goes in, its that simple. That's what wheel barrows and dollies are for. As for the truck, if it goes in, so does the wood. no need for a 1000 pieces for the long haul, we lay out double the truck/chipper length and piggy back them til we geter in. Most people are more concerned about hitting their home and could care less about the yard, this doesn't mean that we go in guns a blazin when they tell us we can. When we leave a job, every single time, the yard always looks better than we we got there. I do a lot of back yard forest thinning/land clearing projects, where I am loading out the dump trailer 10-15 times, many, MANY trips back and forth, plywood doesn't help on those, as mud and derbies builds up, they become a skating rink, I go right thru the yard. I bid in damage to turf and have my buddy come in with the hydro seeder and mini skid to fix. Sometimes we sod. As long as they are aware of what you are doing, then all should be well. On little jobs, such as what AA had in the video, we would not even had put a machine in there, that's all stuff someone would have drug to the street with ease. I have brought a lawn mower such as AA's out, on very long hauls to the street for brush, but only when its a super long haul and we have tons of brush. The machine I use for that is a Bieiner 2000, custom built 27hp, blown w/nitrous. Painted by Foose and tuned by Jeese James. Paid 250 for it and it will do everything a 20k stiener will. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I killed a coyote this mourning with my bow and finished skinning the doe from yesterday evening


 
Do we skin and eat the coyote too? Don't taste so good? Maybe a little ketchup? otstir:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 203656
> Worked today , will work again tom.... Riveting stuff here


 
What is that leak under there?:msp_unsure:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Well said beans, but you didn't get the whole picture ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> ... On little jobs, such as what AA had in the video, we would not even had put a machine in there, that's all stuff someone would have drug to the street with ease. I have brought a lawn mower such as AA's out, on very long hauls to the street for brush, but only when its a super long haul and we have tons of brush. The machine I use for that is a Bieiner 2000, custom built 27hp, blown w/nitrous. Painted by Foose and tuned by Jeese James. Paid 250 for it and it will do everything a 20k stiener will. :hmm3grin2orange:



You only saw a short video of one trip. What is not shown is the uphill haul out of the woodlot that the dead Oak was in. We also cleared out a lot of brush that had accumulated over the years in the wooded backyard of an immaculately landscaped property. We made far more trips hauling the entire Oak out but also tons of other accumulated tree debris. It was at least a quarter mile to the dump and chipper.

The stuff we hand unloaded was left as firewood for one of the neighbors, they all got some as part of the deal for hauling everything out through their backyards.

I'd like to see a photo of that Beaner 2000, but blower and nitrous to get one more horsepower than my stock Steiner seems pointless.


----------



## lxt

stihl.logger said:


> gee ya caught me there.... i only have an LLC, carry insurance, hold an account with the occupational health clinic down the road, train my employee's and pay for them to have qualified and certified training and have two first responders on the payroll for my own amusement....
> 
> furthermore, if you were to have been standing there when i talked to him, i doubt you would have handled it any different.
> 
> lastly i have fired a few people that costantly screw stuff up and they turn around and poin the finger at me....... are you sure you havent worked for me be for?


 

LLC & carry insurance............Yeah!! you train your employees? after what we all saw I dont know that I would admit to that if I were you?

I can understand wanting to ring someones neck for stupidity......agree with you there, However in todays world that can be very expensive!! So you have fired people.............how nice! If I worked for you that tree wouldnt have landed where it did & to boot I doubt you could afford me?



LXT...................


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> You only saw a short video of one trip. What is not shown is the uphill haul out, It was at least a quarter mile to the dump and chipper.




Why didnt you video the uphill haul? show us all what the machine can really do & where it can go....thats what we wanna see! Not some Vid that a 12yr old boy could be used to haul out the debris.....!

1/4 mile................C`mon, in your area a 1/4 mile would put you in the next town!!! Im thinking the truth is that the steiner was used for that one load..........otherwise & knowing you........you would have made it a point to showcase such a feat by the steiner that the video would be airing in china right now!!!



LXT...............


----------



## treevet

Today's agenda

[video=youtube_share;P3QuKCmfiMA]http://youtu.be/P3QuKCmfiMA[/video]


----------



## TreeAce

Pretty as a daisy...but look out man shes CRAZY!! LOL...I like that. I gonna keep it mind.

The weather here suks. Rain for last three days. Gonna work tomorrow though, taken down a mid sized oak next to a swim pool. I will take some pictures. The only good thing about this weather that I can see is that I got to bust out my double thick full zip!! Can I get a helllllll YYaaaaaa


----------



## TreeAce

I am wondering why so many people are flaming the crap outa stihl.logger??? The dude is trying to share whats goin on with him and people freakn tear into him. OBV the employer is ultimatly responsible for what there employees do but damn fellas.....I mean by him sharing what happened I know it helps me by making me think about stuff on my end....like how glad I am I fired a dude last fall becuz he was a lazy douche (sometimes, alittle to much) . IDK...I think some here are alittle carried away with finger pointing at what he shoulda done or that he shoulda known ahead of time that the dude could be so stupid?? Maybe...but some guys just say what u wanna hear then do stupid chit after u leave, I mean sometimes u just dont know FOR SURE wtf they may pull. Maybe dude was in a hurry , wanted to get home for some dumb reason or maybe a good reason...we dont know. But I do know you cant be there all the time and I think stihl.logger had every reason to believe he could trust this guy to do what HE HAD BEEN TOLD to do....I think ripping into him just discourges others from sharing similiar things that maybe helpful to others, even if only in a small way.


----------



## Toddppm

I agree with you TreeAce. Everything rolls downhill to the owner but you have to have some faith in your employees. This employee sounds like he should have been gone a while ago though.



stihl.logger said:


> the whole thing as to why grabbed him up by the collar is that he came storming into my office when i asked to see him and argued for 45 minutes about it and then proceeded to tell me the only reason i cared about loosing money is because of my "****ing gold digging b**ch of a wife" (who does our book work, and was in the other room at the time, and the same person that always bought christmas and birthday gifts for his daughter) at that point it wasnt business, it was personal.
> 
> maybe i am outa line, i dunno.... but too many lines were crossed


 
Nobody, hardly even relatives are worth #####ing with for 45 minutes! F That! 5 minutes tops to explain how he f'd up and how he can better himself or GTFO. To bring up your wife though, I think you let this guy get too close to your personal business to even consider bringing that up. Keep them at arms length at all times:taped:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Do we skin and eat the coyote too? Don't taste so good? Maybe a little ketchup? otstir:


 
Lol no the coyote was purely predation control , ya see there is only room for one predator on rope ranch and dat b me  I saved ten turkeys and no telling how many fawns killing the #####female yote!


----------



## lxt

Treeace.......I agree with ya, however.......there are certain things we all know ya just cant do, I woulda loved to beat some of my guys with the rake handle they broke, we all have had our share of idiots & I guess when you come on here & show something like what he did.........Well..., no matter who drops a tree on someones house, garage or other, ultimately the company looks bad.

this is one of those instances where you make a decision to fire or to keep & go with it!!! however if the guy busted on his wife, cant say I wouldnt of showed him the closed door with his face either! this is a good learning topic & I think it took guts to post about it!!! I guess my questions came about being legit cuz most of those type of accidents happen to the hacks around here & then a reputable service is stuck rescuing the home owner!



LXT.............


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> I am wondering why so many people are flaming the crap outa stihl.logger??? The dude is trying to share whats goin on with him and people freakn tear into him. OBV the employer is ultimatly responsible for what there employees do but damn fellas.....I mean by him sharing what happened I know it helps me by making me think about stuff on my end....like how glad I am I fired a dude last fall becuz he was a lazy douche (sometimes, alittle to much) . IDK...I think some here are alittle carried away with finger pointing at what he shoulda done or that he shoulda known ahead of time that the dude could be so stupid?? Maybe...but some guys just say what u wanna hear then do stupid chit after u leave, I mean sometimes u just dont know FOR SURE wtf they may pull. Maybe dude was in a hurry , wanted to get home for some dumb reason or maybe a good reason...we dont know. But I do know you cant be there all the time and I think stihl.logger had every reason to believe he could trust this guy to do what HE HAD BEEN TOLD to do....I think ripping into him just discourges others from sharing similiar things that maybe helpful to others, even if only in a small way.



For the record, I wasn't flaming him. Jesus.. the stump pic though, that really is pretty bad. Looks like he tried coming at it with one of them little eager beaver deals they had back when!`


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> For the record, I wasn't flaming him. Jesus.. the stump pic though, that really is pretty bad. Looks like he tried coming at it with one of them little eager beaver deals they had back when!`


 
It is very possible I used the term "flaming" to loosely. And ya, that stump is freakn terrible......NO doubt about that.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> What is that leak under there?:msp_unsure:


 
You answered your own question .....:bang:


----------



## treeclimber101

8:30 am then a pic at 10:30am then the last @ 2:00pm we stung that job hard View attachment 203763
View attachment 203765
View attachment 203766


----------



## swyman

*Stuck in the bucket?*

Did a 3 tree trim at a residence today and for the last week my truck has started to skip.a beat u guess you could call it. Just driving down the road its like you turn the key off and then back on. I know its electrical cause when it does it the wait to start dash light comes on (97 international 444) well did it.a couple times on way to job and while trimming the last tree it did it and stalled while 40' up? Guess I don't go alone on jobs anymore but any ideas?


----------



## ducaticorse

swyman said:


> Did a 3 tree trim at a residence today and for the last week my truck has started to skip.a beat u guess you could call it. Just driving down the road its like you turn the key off and then back on. I know its electrical cause when it does it the wait to start dash light comes on (97 international 444) well did it.a couple times on way to job and while trimming the last tree it did it and stalled while 40' up? Guess I don't go alone on jobs anymore but any ideas?


 
Yeah, learn how to self rescue. And get your motor checked out. Could be a coil.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I have had experienced guys cut on my jobs, I damn sure wouldn't let anyone that I thought might be even remotely capable of making a cut like have at it though. Almost seems like sabotage.


 
And ................... I wasn't talking to you anyway ...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> 8:30 am then a pic at 10:30am then the last @ 2:00pm we stung that job hard View attachment 203763
> View attachment 203765
> View attachment 203766


  
Good work, but seriously, pony up the cash for a can of white spray paint and cover up that asplundh lettering already! lol


----------



## swyman

ducaticorse said:


> Yeah, learn how to self rescue. And get your motor checked out. Could be a coil.


 
Thought about how I would do it and came up with wrapping my lanyard around the boom for safety and bear hug it and slide down. But had a ground guy and he started it back up!


----------



## mattfr12

swyman said:


> Thought about how I would do it and came up with wrapping my lanyard around the boom for safety and bear hug it and slide down. But had a ground guy and he started it back up!


 
thats a terrible idea you need an anchor point and use your climbing line to rappel down that sounds very unsafe. most buckets already have an anchor point.


----------



## no tree to big

swyman said:


> Thought about how I would do it and came up with wrapping my lanyard around the boom for safety and bear hug it and slide down. But had a ground guy and he started it back up!


 
was the lower boom section verticle or was it at some sort of angle? cause if you get to the "drop off" with out a plan your srewed! but yes bad plan...

but here is a question how many of you guys go up in the bucket with a climb line? because the co. I work for (provided your never alone) nobody goes up with a climb line in the bucket...


----------



## treemandan

I picked up my 6 year old girl from school at 11, went to lunch and to get bunny food. Then we hit the Goodwill store. I didn't really see what books she picked out until we got home.












I came across a few things. I ground off some rivets to these pads which will fit tightly under my spur straps . Go from a Fiat to a Cadallac in 4 seconds, solve the eternal problem for 15 bucks and a angle grinder. 








And in the middle we have the adjustable and spring loaded walking stick with snow, rock and dirt tips. I don't know what a KG is, never used on before. Also, onthe right we have a tough 4 dollar canvas bag I brought right home and chucked my blocks in it.











And then my wife came home and got that kid off my back so I could throw these ramps together so I can haul it up to this job tommorow without having to take two trucks.


----------



## treemandan

And what I cut off the shin pads I am gonna use for my shoulders.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Good work, but seriously, pony up the cash for a can of white spray paint and cover up that asplundh lettering already! lol


 
Lmao!


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> was the lower boom section verticle or was it at some sort of angle? cause if you get to the "drop off" with out a plan your srewed! but yes bad plan...
> 
> but here is a question how many of you guys go up in the bucket with a climb line? because the co. I work for (provided your never alone) nobody goes up with a climb line in the bucket...


 
i always have a bigshot and throwball in the truck tho just catch that puppy and pull your line up. my bucket will come down off battery power i do believe also even if the truck where to shut off.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> And what I cut off the shin pads I am gonna use for my shoulders.


 

here the picture they gonna use for the next definition of buzzard in the dictionary.


as in "look at that buzzid right there."

lol


----------



## millbilly

flushcut said:


> I like knotless rigging as well fast and easy but I still go back to knots for the big wood. Yep windy and rainy here too.


 
knotless rigging ? Is that like using a timber hitch?


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> i always have a bigshot and throwball in the truck tho just catch that puppy and pull your line up. my bucket will come down off battery power i do believe also even if the truck where to shut off.


 

I dont think any of ours work off bat powerm I know at least one of them has a valve up on the bucket that will slowly drop the upper boom all the way down not sure what kind of boom it is though.

this reminds me of a funny story we were out doing a big job at a cemitary, lot of damaged tree takedowns the guy in the bucket was being a total A-hole and got like 6 trees out in front of the guys chipping and was leaving a total cluster f--k of a mess to try and untangle so when the bossman showed up and saw that crap he waited for him to stick the boom through a crotch, so he couldn't lower it down, and shut the truck off and left him up in the air until it all got cleaned up about an hour n a half and it was like 95 degrees out too... poor guy was stuck in the sun to boot


----------



## treevet

lovin the picts Eddy. Any picts are good to see for a break in all the lip flappin lol. You ever been to my old best buddy's place, Stihl dealer Ralph's Mower Shack E Brunswick I think, or near Pennington, Bish Sales?

Couple of ichy picts from today.



Decided on my next purchase....gonna be a 90 to 95 foot bucket.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> And what I cut off the shin pads I am gonna use for my shoulders.


 
thought Jim Varney died a couple of years ago. Ernest goes to Arboristsite lol.


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> lovin the picts Eddy. Any picts are good to see for a break in all the lip flappin lol. You ever been to my old best buddy's place, Stihl dealer Ralph's Mower Shack E Brunswick I think, or near Pennington, Bish Sales?
> 
> Couple of ichy picts from today.
> 
> 
> 
> Decided on my next purchase....gonna be a 90 to 95 foot bucket.



like a condour or something? hew else manufactures stuff of that size biggest i ever use is the elevator bucket wich is 75 90 95 would be the cats pajamas. do they use and elevator? because if it was all boom with no elevator it would be tough on like double lane roads with power lines trying to keep the bottom boom from running into stuff. i was in a tight spot today kept having to take the lower boom under and in between all the lines.


----------



## treeman82

Last 2 days we were working on this undeveloped lot clearing for a septic system plus a few junk trees on the outskirts of the lot. When we first got there I met with the head excavation guy, asked him nicely to move the newly installed silt fence so that I don't wreck it. For the last 2 days he was a miserable jerk; busting my chops, being uncooperative, in the way, and so forth. Today I had enough, so when I came across this one black birch I aimed it right for the excavator he was on... hit behind the cab with just the tips.... he watched me do it. After that he stayed away.


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> like a condour or something? hew else manufactures stuff of that size biggest i ever use is the elevator bucket wich is 75 90 95 would be the cats pajamas. do they use and elevator? because if it was all boom with no elevator it would be tough on like double lane roads with power lines trying to keep the bottom boom from running into stuff. i was in a tight spot today kept having to take the lower boom under and in between all the lines.


 
yeah matt, my 75 footer is not an elevator so's I get nice lateral reach without over center which would be a little scary on it and more so on a 95 footer. Seen some biggies in High Rangers over 90'. Wires would def be an issue sometimes with the elbow tho.


----------



## stihl.logger

swyman said:


> Did a 3 tree trim at a residence today and for the last week my truck has started to skip.a beat u guess you could call it. Just driving down the road its like you turn the key off and then back on. I know its electrical cause when it does it the wait to start dash light comes on (97 international 444) well did it.a couple times on way to job and while trimming the last tree it did it and stalled while 40' up? Guess I don't go alone on jobs anymore but any ideas?


 
had a 96 international straight truck, did the same thing. turned out to be the ignition module in the computer. but the international dealer was chasing it down for over a week. said it could have been about 5 different things, one of the things i can remember that they said was is the wireing plug in the firewall, alot cheaper fix than the ignition mod!


----------



## arborpros

Blakesmaster said:


> Gecko's are boxed and ready to be shipped back. Sherrill was very good about the return. They will match these up against some other pairs in stock and see if mine is just a singular goof. Either case, my money's still mine and I'll either get a correct pair of Gecko's or I'll upgrade to the carbon fiber ones.


 
The carbon Gecko's are pretty nice. I think they could use a little more padding personally. Velcro holds very strong and the overall construction is great. Make sure you get the correct size ones. I think you are supposed to measure from your insole to the bottom of your knee. Check that though. They are a heck of a lot lighter then my original outdated pole climbing gaffs. Getting the new spikes did allow me to put the old ones in to an aerial rescue kit which gives me piece of mind. Reminds me to go over that stuff again with my guys tomorrow morning. 

Looking forward to tomorrow's work. Got 3 easy jobs, very easy climbing except for one trimming job over some lines. Slow and steady on that one. Then ending the night with a wedding reception. Helllllllllloooooo hangover!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Here's an unedited clip from yesterday. The tree was removed to build a retaining wall.

[video=youtube;t_MjWODNyWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_MjWODNyWw[/video]


----------



## treevet

You guys don't talk much Mike. New cam is doing a nice job. Gonna get some poo from the a safety police re. double tie in. You use that walnut for firewood or lumber?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treevet said:


> You guys don't talk much Mike. New cam is doing a nice job. Gonna get some poo from the a safety police re. double tie in. You use that walnut for firewood or lumber?


 
We try not to talk much. I push hand signals pretty hard. It was really noisy there and there was another tree service 2 houses down.



treevet said:


> Gonna get some poo from the a safety police re. double tie in.



They can bring it. I was tied in twice all but once and for good reason. (I think it was only once)



treevet said:


> You use that walnut for firewood or lumber?



The ho has someone who wants it for both. Hard to say what it will end up as.


----------



## treevet

Mike Cantolina said:


> We try not to talk much. I push hand signals pretty hard. It was really noisy there and there was another tree service 2 houses down.
> .


 
yeah I heard em, hate that duelling tree service stuff. Hate when the lawn boys roll in to a nice quiet day too.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Today's agenda
> 
> [video=youtube_share;P3QuKCmfiMA]http://youtu.be/P3QuKCmfiMA[/video]


 
I am not sure why you posted that.............................but, thank you! 
Gotta watch again, love the striped tights


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I'm off to do a dead white oak.


----------



## sgreanbeans

swyman said:


> Did a 3 tree trim at a residence today and for the last week my truck has started to skip.a beat u guess you could call it. Just driving down the road its like you turn the key off and then back on. I know its electrical cause when it does it the wait to start dash light comes on (97 international 444) well did it.a couple times on way to job and while trimming the last tree it did it and stalled while 40' up? Guess I don't go alone on jobs anymore but any ideas?


 
Sounds like a relay switch going bad, they are cheap, but they are many! Check them all, even the hidden ones up under the dash, mine are behind the glove box, there are 12 of them back there, control most of the engine electronics.


----------



## swyman

no tree to big said:


> was the lower boom section verticle or was it at some sort of angle? cause if you get to the "drop off" with out a plan your srewed! but yes bad plan...
> 
> but here is a question how many of you guys go up in the bucket with a climb line? because the co. I work for (provided your never alone) nobody goes up with a climb line in the bucket...


 
Both booms were about 45 deg. No doubt in my mind that could have done it if I had to. I did not have a climbing in the bucket and rarely do. There is an anchor point on the boom on the bucket bracket which is where I tie off from and rig branches to if I have to. And before you beat me up for that I am very conservative, never exceed around 80# and use short tie off and tighten file before making the cut so there is no shock load.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*The beiner 2000*

Its wet because I just picked it up from the detail shop. As you can see, it has its own porty attachment point and a 1 point hitch, comes with a heavy duty attachment lanyard. The last pic is of the optional clean up tool, makes short work of the 1/2 mile yards, up hill, both ways. Videos coming soon of how I use this absolutely, perfect piece of equipment. I have ordered a saw head from a feller buncher to mount on the front. Then I will be able to remove DANGEROUS trees with it. My skid loader was stuck yesterday, high centered in waist deep slop, no problem, just hooked up the winch to the back of it and pulled it out with the biener, man this thing is beast. Waiting for the new mounting plate so I can hook my dump trailer to it. That will make jobs easier as I wont have to hall my blower/vac anymore. I yeah I forgot about that, also comes with a optional blower/vac combo. I will get it mounted up and get more pics. One last thing, it has so much power that I have been taking it to the drag races. 10.24 in the 1/4 with a .0000009 light. WASUUUUUP


----------



## swyman

sgreanbeans said:


> Sounds like a relay switch going bad, they are cheap, but they are many! Check them all, even the hidden ones up under the dash, mine are behind the glove box, there are 12 of them back there, control most of the engine electronics.


 
Just had to replace the starter relay behind the passenger side dash like you said. I think I'll start replacing some relays. Thanks, good idea. My idle up don't work either, when I worked for MDOT all of our internationals would idle up using the cruise control switches. I have had a problem all.summer with my fast idle while operating the bucket also. I just cannot figure out how it works. There are only 2 wires going from the master switch and both are power. I know that engine is fly by wire and there are no leads as to what speeds the idle up while operating the bucket? The manual says its the flow switch so I am going to replace that but all wires and solenoids in the mast have 12v power with master on? The only thing I have not tore apart is the override switch for the.ground controls. It a TECO saturn v. Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## tree MDS

That Beiner ain't sheet! wait till I get this bad dog outfitted!!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Its wet because I just picked it up from the detail shop. As you can see, it has its own porty attachment point and a 1 point hitch, comes with a heavy duty attachment lanyard. The last pic is of the optional clean up tool, makes short work of the 1/2 mile yards, up hill, both ways. Videos coming soon of how I use this absolutely, perfect piece of equipment. I have ordered a saw head from a feller buncher to mount on the front. Then I will be able to remove DANGEROUS trees with it. My skid loader was stuck yesterday, high centered in waist deep slop, no problem, just hooked up the winch to the back of it and pulled it out with the biener, man this thing is beast. Waiting for the new mounting plate so I can hook my dump trailer to it. That will make jobs easier as I wont have to hall my blower/vac anymore. I yeah I forgot about that, also comes with a optional blower/vac combo. I will get it mounted up and get more pics. One last thing, it has so much power that I have been taking it to the drag races. 10.24 in the 1/4 with a .0000009 light. WASUUUUUP


 
I like your shadow. Is that a 1911?


----------



## tree MDS

Yesterdays busy work. not the best pic. this guy has an awesome setup with that grinder and sweet little tilt deck! 






I don't make much on this sort of thing, but its nice to be able to offer the service to my customers. Cleanup ain't bad with the tractor loader and dozer blade on the winch. we did two like this. Really does make a nice job, kinda cool seeing how the grass comes in too.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I like your shadow. Is that a 1911?


 
Hahahah! I missed that.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Its wet because I just picked it up from the detail shop. As you can see, it has its own porty attachment point and a 1 point hitch, comes with a heavy duty attachment lanyard. The last pic is of the optional clean up tool, makes short work of the 1/2 mile yards, up hill, both ways. Videos coming soon of how I use this absolutely, perfect piece of equipment. I have ordered a saw head from a feller buncher to mount on the front. Then I will be able to remove DANGEROUS trees with it. My skid loader was stuck yesterday, high centered in waist deep slop, no problem, just hooked up the winch to the back of it and pulled it out with the biener, man this thing is beast. Waiting for the new mounting plate so I can hook my dump trailer to it. That will make jobs easier as I wont have to hall my blower/vac anymore. I yeah I forgot about that, also comes with a optional blower/vac combo. I will get it mounted up and get more pics. One last thing, it has so much power that I have been taking it to the drag races. 10.24 in the 1/4 with a .0000009 light. WASUUUUUP


 
You'll be at the top of Angus' ****list in no time! Power to the people and all that....

....but can it handle a cement mixer??


----------



## treeman75

I came across a tree im not familiar with. It was a tree that reminded me of a cottonwood or a popular and it had these fruit like things with seeds in them that smelled like dog crap. The tree was about 50'. Does some one know what it is?


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Its wet because I just picked it up from the detail shop. As you can see, it has its own porty attachment point and a 1 point hitch, comes with a heavy duty attachment lanyard. The last pic is of the optional clean up tool, makes short work of the 1/2 mile yards, up hill, both ways. Videos coming soon of how I use this absolutely, perfect piece of equipment. I have ordered a saw head from a feller buncher to mount on the front. Then I will be able to remove DANGEROUS trees with it. My skid loader was stuck yesterday, high centered in waist deep slop, no problem, just hooked up the winch to the back of it and pulled it out with the biener, man this thing is beast. Waiting for the new mounting plate so I can hook my dump trailer to it. That will make jobs easier as I wont have to hall my blower/vac anymore. I yeah I forgot about that, also comes with a optional blower/vac combo. I will get it mounted up and get more pics. One last thing, it has so much power that I have been taking it to the drag races. 10.24 in the 1/4 with a .0000009 light. WASUUUUUP



Man that is one sweet machine! Your groundies will be nervous when they see that roll on the job. You and Aerial Mason are showing me the future of our industry. The rake attachment looks like it will save you hours on clean up. I am jealous.:msp_angry:


----------



## jefflovstrom

I put an ad out for climbers and in the last week, I have got 4 replies. One from a guy that says he can climb anything and wanted to know what we climb trees for. Another was a guy that is 62 years old and owned his own tree company. Another went to our web site and asked if spikeless climbing was important because he said he dont climb with-out them. I think I will stop the ad and start looking out of the box. I did hire one guy. 5 years climbing, 28 years old and was recommmended by one of my guys. He starts Monday. I wish I had another Me because 12 hour days and running three to four crews is making for a busy day. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Man that is one sweet machine! Your groundies will be nervous when they see that roll on the job. You and Aerial Mason are showing me the future of our industry. The rake attachment looks like it will save you hours on clean up. I am jealous.:msp_angry:



That's not a "rake attachment", it's called a York Rake.. and it's the most lawn friendly one EVER at that!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bought a couple MS201T's in preparation of new hires. Price aint bad, $533.87 plus tax came to $575.84 each. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

The new regular phone books (not the useless YB that probably just gets thrown away) got delivered last weekend. It looks like a ton of guys bailed completely, or downsized their adds this year. My two modest adds (same add, first and last in tree service listing) literally jump out at you! You can't look up tree service in that book and not read my add. I think I actually got lucky this year. It seems to be working already. Pretty cool! 

Estimate thirty..


----------



## treeman75

treeman75 said:


> I came across a tree im not familiar with. It was a tree that reminded me of a cottonwood or a popular and it had these fruit like things with seeds in them that smelled like dog crap. The tree was about 50'. Does some one know what it is?


 
I found it, it is a ginkgo tree.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> The new regular phone books (not the useless YB that probably just gets thrown away) got delivered last weekend. It looks like a ton of guys bailed completely, or downsized their adds this year. My two modest adds (same add, first and last in tree service listing) literally jump out at you! You can't look up tree service in that book and not read my add. I think I actually got lucky this year. It seems to be working already. Pretty cool!
> 
> Estimate thirty..


 
Lets see it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Good work, but seriously, pony up the cash for a can of white spray paint and cover up that asplundh lettering already! lol


 
Why that makes us look official and if the trees look like hell than everyone will say look what those asplunger JO's did to those poor trees again ...


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Its wet because I just picked it up from the detail shop. As you can see, it has its own porty attachment point and a 1 point hitch, comes with a heavy duty attachment lanyard. The last pic is of the optional clean up tool, makes short work of the 1/2 mile yards, up hill, both ways. Videos coming soon of how I use this absolutely, perfect piece of equipment. I have ordered a saw head from a feller buncher to mount on the front. Then I will be able to remove DANGEROUS trees with it. My skid loader was stuck yesterday, high centered in waist deep slop, no problem, just hooked up the winch to the back of it and pulled it out with the biener, man this thing is beast. Waiting for the new mounting plate so I can hook my dump trailer to it. That will make jobs easier as I wont have to hall my blower/vac anymore. I yeah I forgot about that, also comes with a optional blower/vac combo. I will get it mounted up and get more pics. One last thing, it has so much power that I have been taking it to the drag races. 10.24 in the 1/4 with a .0000009 light. WASUUUUUP


 
I wanna make the 3rd pic my company christmas card that shadow is ####ing hilarious I mean where do you come with that ####


----------



## treeclimber101

Today was a freebie we took the white oak the crooked ### swamp maple and the little gum for free for someone who lost everything in the house during Irene , I mean water up to the top of the windows , and with 3 kids and no insurance for floods this guy has hit the bottom so AS FORREST GUMP would say "I cut that grass for free " and he wasn't even there had no idea that it was gonna happen and no idea who did so he should be truly surprised View attachment 203892
View attachment 203893
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...re-climbing/203892-winslow-20111022-00068-jpg


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Today was a freebie we took the white oak the crooked ### swamp maple and the little gum for free for someone who lost everything in the house during Irene , I mean water up to the top of the windows , and with 3 kids and no insurance for floods this guy has hit the bottom so AS FORREST GUMP would say "I cut that grass for free " and he wasn't even there had no idea that it was gonna happen and no idea who did so he should be truly surprised View attachment 203892
> View attachment 203893


 
That was nice of ya! is that a stick saw up there with you? 

I'm missing that same hose cover, gotta be careful not to cut those lines.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That was nice of ya! is that a stick saw up there with you?
> 
> I'm missing that same hose cover, gotta be careful not to cut those lines.


 
Thats not me , that is a pruner, and thanks for the hydro line tip ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Lets see it.



I be the green one. book is soaking wet because they delivered them to the whole neighborhood but me. I finally grabbed one somebody obviously didn't want. This is the one that really pops out, the other is almost just as good though. Might actually be worth it this year.

My theory is get the ####ers to give me as much ink as I can get for my money!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I found it, it is a ginkgo tree.


 
LOOL! Ginko, yeah, hahaha, crap tree if the wrong sex! Hahaha!
Jefrf :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> LOOL! Ginko, yeah, hahaha, crap tree if the wrong sex! Hahaha!
> Jefrf :hmm3grin2orange:


 
There was some mushy crap around the seed I told one of my guys smell this and pushed it up his nose. He wasnt too happy!


----------



## teamtree

treeman75 said:


> I came across a tree im not familiar with. It was a tree that reminded me of a cottonwood or a popular and it had these fruit like things with seeds in them that smelled like dog crap. The tree was about 50'. Does some one know what it is?



Gingko (male)


----------



## teamtree

stihl.logger said:


> i guess i should put for the reccord, i didn't take it out of his pay, i did threaten it a bunch, i was PO'ed and still am. loosing his job was payment enough. i guess my whole point in it was to make him realize the severity of what happened... since last year he has been after me to give him more responsability and aside from some minor things he hadnt prooved to me why he couldnt hold his own. so we were about finished with a 20,000BF job a few miles down the road, and in an effort to let him show he could handle it and knock out a small job for a good customer i let him at it. he had been there when i quoted the job so he knew what it entailed and i felt comfortable with it. what got me fired up is the fact that since it happened he blew it off as no big deal, he didnt even bother to call it in when it happened, my truck driver did. he was given all the proper tools for the job and didn't even bother using them. taking an extra five minutes to get the wedges out of the truck was too much to ask. heck i wouldnt have even cared if he would have even had the driver push the tree with the loader. but instead he went all cowboy on it and didnt even seem to care. i dont want some one on my crew that could care less about avoidable damages.
> 
> the whole thing as to why grabbed him up by the collar is that he came storming into my office when i asked to see him and argued for 45 minutes about it and then proceeded to tell me the only reason i cared about loosing money is because of my "****ing gold digging b**ch of a wife" (who does our book work, and was in the other room at the time, and the same person that always bought christmas and birthday gifts for his daughter) at that point it wasnt business, it was personal.
> 
> maybe i am outa line, i dunno.... but too many lines were crossed


 
Sounds like you got a handle on it now....settled down a bit and thought it over.....I know it sucks....I have some guys who say they are sorry and others with the attitude...'well...what you going to do now that I have screwed things up for you.....and...can I get my paycheck early..by the way'......

I have been trying to tie earnings for my guys to performance for years but it seems like the screw ups cost a hell of a lot more than the little gains you get here and there.

Just keep after it.


----------



## teamtree

lxt said:


> LLC & carry insurance............Yeah!! you train your employees? after what we all saw I dont know that I would admit to that if I were you?
> 
> I can understand wanting to ring someones neck for stupidity......agree with you there, However in todays world that can be very expensive!! So you have fired people.............how nice! If I worked for you that tree wouldnt have landed where it did & to boot I doubt you could afford me?
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...................


.

imho....if you are in business you are responsible for the actions of all your employees. If they make you money, do you share all the profits with them? I have good employees and bad employees and I carry the insurance to cover all mistakes. I can say I have made the most mistakes on all my jobs. So why would I expect others not to make any mistakes.

I am sure you can analyze this as much as you want but at the end of the day, what are you going to do to prevent or reduce the chance of it happening again?


----------



## OLD OAK

Lets see if this works.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Bought a couple MS201T's in preparation of new hires. Price aint bad, $533.87 plus tax came to $575.84 each.
> Jeff


 
Not good Jeff. New guys will break something first day.


----------



## OLD OAK

Pic 1 just a removal. pic 2 a lightning struck pine, cut the top as high as we could. Lightning opened it up bad. o - me in pic 1 and my climber in pic 2. Not bad for some Lawn guys a .


----------



## Nailsbeats

Deadwooded and trimmed 9 Red Oaks today and took 1 down. Finnished up some jobs involving 3 consecutive lake properties. The end result was beautiful as you looked across the yards from one end to the other. Used the Wraptor quite a bit and even used some vertical speed lining taking down a large White Pine and taking large leads off a Red Oak on the lakeside. Picked up some stumps for later too. 

I set up my New Tribe Pro Gear II saddle and ran it on it's maiden voyage. It's a very nice product and I would recomend it as an all around work saddle for anyone. At a little over $250 I think it is an excellent value as well.

I was happy, clients were happy, and I got home early enough to see my girls and go bowhunting, it was a great day.


----------



## no tree to big

today I finally ordered a set of AMERICAN style spikes for my geckos europe can keep those goofy things... went to mess with the height adjustment for the pad to see if they felt any better a notch up or down and noticed the screws for the pad are allen drive and the ones for the spikes are torx just cant make things easy anymore can they. cant wait for them to arive:biggrinbounce2: so I can spike trim my oak and drag the brush with my lawn tractor :msp_scared: I dont have a lawn vac though can I use my windtunnel???


----------



## treemandan

Today I put my lawn tractor up for sale on CL.:tongue2:


----------



## treeman82

Did some running first thing this morning, then took out a small red maple tree for the neighbor of a client who has been very accomodating this past year. After that pruned a kousa dogwood for another client. Last job of the day was removing a DEAD 40' white pine, and pruning 2 red oaks plus 1 chestnut oak. Overall not a bad day... finished with some nice filet mignon.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> And what I cut off the shin pads I am gonna use for my shoulders.


 
Hey warn someone next time, my God I'm going to have bad dreams glad its Halloween sorta getting numb from the movies


----------



## ropensaddle

I wraptored out two big dead oaks and then jumped up on stand got busted by a bruin


----------



## the Aerialist

*Against All Adversity ...*

The clutch went on my dump truck today and spent two hours with a full crew waiting around while I was lining up a replacement. The truck I borrowed for the weekend blew a brake line while pulling the chipper to then job and almost took out my aluminum trailer trying to get stopped behind me at a light, I had to run the light to avoid being rear-ended by my own crew.

We had to park it and spent another hour with the crew waiting at the job site with nothing to do. We still managed to take down one of the two big Oaks set for removal but were unable to remove anything. I've got a 10 ton truck coming tomorrow but it's going to be hard to complete the job as scheduled and next week is already booked full.

It's days like today that make me wish I was just picking up a paycheck, and all I had to worry about was the tree I'm in. Today's tree was a dead Oak and once I was working it I felt a lot better about the hassles of not having what I needed to keep my crew busy for the day. I still took them out for lunch (KFC) and was grateful that the customer paid for that tree even though we left it in his yard.

Hopefully tomorrow will allow us to catch up, Bringing in a bigger truck, and a backhoe to load it, should make up for the loss of mine today. I don't know how I'm going to handle next weeks work without my dump and chipper. I'm getting my one ton van back, maybe I can chip into that.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I wraptored out two big dead oaks and then jumped up on stand got busted by a bruin


 
That sucks i wish i could go out but with 2 little ones this year its been tough i hope to get out during rifle season. im in the long range game and my 338 lapua has been collecting dust for to long. i love busting deer from a distance. i hunt ground hogs almost everyday in the summer. i got a 35 inch one last year that won me a 500$ gander mountain gift card. around deer season my work garage turns into a deer butcher shop i use my engine hoist and string them up and skin em.


----------



## mattfr12

the Aerialist said:


> The clutch went on my dump truck today and spent two hours with a full crew lining up a replacement. The truck I borrowed for the weekend blew a brake line while pulling the chipper to then job and almost took out my aluminum trailer trying to get stopped behind me at a light, I had to run the light to avoid being rear-ended by my own crew.
> 
> We had to park it and spent another hour with the crew waiting at the job site with nothing to do. We still managed to take down one of the two big Oaks set for removal but were unable to remove anything. I've got a 10 ton truck coming tomorrow but it's going to be hard to complete the job as scheduled and next week is already booked full.
> 
> It's days like today that make me wish I was just picking up a paycheck, and all I had to worry about was the tree I'm in. Today's tree was a dead Oak and once I was working it I felt a lot better about the hassles of not having what I needed to keep my crew busy for the day. I still took them out for lunch (KFC) and was grateful that the customer paid for that tree even though we left it in his yard.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will allow us to catch up, Bringing in a bigger truck and a backhoe to load it should make up for the loss of mine today. I don't know how I'm going to handle next weeks work without my dump and chipper. I'm getting my one ton van back, maybe I can chip into that.


 
Just shovel it out :msp_thumbup: wish i could help but im leaving on monday to go get the kboom be back around wensday after that if your still jamed up maybe in the evenings i can try to help you clean some #### up.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm stumped Matt ...*



mattfr12 said:


> Just shovel it out :msp_thumbup: wish i could help but im leaving on monday to go get the kboom be back around wensday after that if your still jamed up maybe in the evenings i can try to help you clean some #### up.



Well thanks for the offer Matt, I know you've been busy with your new arrival and now you have another one coming next week! Actually I'll have to job cleaned up somehow tomorrow, I'm throwing money at it to get it done, by bringing in the big truck and a backhoe to load it. 

I do have a problem with the stumps though, they are huge and my tractor's grinder attachment is a bit wimpy for those. How about a weekend with the Lambo for a couple of hours with your monster grinder? :msp_wink:


----------



## mattfr12

Heres some pictures of a fun one on the list to do tree was in overall pretty healthy condition im surprised it tore like this. shows that cableing can really pay off. cha ching $$

View attachment 204045


View attachment 204046


View attachment 204047


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> That sucks i wish i could go out but with 2 little ones this year its been tough i hope to get out during rifle season. im in the long range game and my 338 lapua has been collecting dust for to long. i love busting deer from a distance. i hunt ground hogs almost everyday in the summer. i got a 35 inch one last year that won me a 500$ gander mountain gift card. around deer season my work garage turns into a deer butcher shop i use my engine hoist and string them up and skin em.


 
Lol I use my wraptor 
Old ropes of course


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I use my wraptor


 
haha i should try the GRCS when i bring an elk home next year i can put it in to low gear.

heres a couple pics of my long range thumper.

View attachment 204048


View attachment 204049



mcmillian a5 stock
broughton 9.3 twist canted lands barrel
jewell 2oz trigger
stiller tac338 action
holland muzzle brake
night force scope for the icing on the cake

i shoot my own loads out of it 110 grains of H-1000 powder with a 300g sierra match king
we been wiping out hogs with it out to 1500.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> haha i should try the GRCS when i bring an elk home next year i can put it in to low gear.
> 
> heres a couple pics of my long range thumper.
> 
> View attachment 204048
> 
> 
> View attachment 204049
> 
> 
> mcmillian a5 stock
> broughton 9.3 twist canted lands barrel
> jewell 2oz trigger
> stiller tac338 action
> holland muzzle brake
> night force scope for the icing on the cake



Very nice, tell you what I will flush em out then you can pick off the survivors deal





http://youtu.be/QsB83fAtNQE


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Very nice, tell you what I will flush em out then you can pick off the survivors deal
> 
> if thier running my range gets alot more limited 1500 thiers over a 1.5 second flight time. i click up around 60 foot high im usually shooting at stationary targets at that distance like a ground hog or deer eating or drinking. i go out to a rifle range in ohio called thunder valley that has a 1700 yard mound thats where most of those shots happen.
> 
> for regular deer hunting like driving or stalking i wouldnt lug that bad boy around it weighs in around 30 pounds you gotta shoot it off a bipod. that kinda stuff i use a slug gun alot or a super redhawk 44 mag since alot of those shots are 100 yards or less.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> ropensaddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, tell you what I will flush em out then you can pick off the survivors deal
> 
> if thier running my range gets alot more limited 1500 thiers over a 1.5 second flight time. i click up around 60 foot high im usually shooting at stationary targets at that distance like a ground hog or deer eating or drinking. i go out to a rifle range in ohio called thunder valley that has a 1700 yard mound thats where most of those shots happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I don't think they are gonna be running lol
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

my gun was built to match my buddies heres a video of him shooting a deer at over a grand. hes the one that built it. for hunting applications other than ground hogs its a really bad idea to shoot a deer with it ive only ever shot one and probably wouldnt do it again. you can stick your head through the hole. that caliber was speciffically desighned as military anti personel. if you look online during testing it went through 7 kevlar vests at a grand. if i didnt load my own shellls i wouldnt be able to afford to shoot it hornaday wants 10$ a piece for a 338 lapua

PAI 338 lapua 1080 yd shot.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12

the Aerialist said:


> Well thanks for the offer Matt, I know you've been busy with your new arrival and now you have another one coming next week! Actually I'll have to job cleaned up somehow tomorrow, I'm throwing money at it to get it done, by bringing in the big truck and a backhoe to load it.
> 
> I do have a problem with the stumps though, they are huge and my tractor's grinder attachment is a bit wimpy for those. How about a weekend with the Lambo for a couple of hours with your monster grinder? :msp_wink:


 
sounds like a deal tires might be bald when you get it back tho.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I wish I had another Me because 12 hour days and running three to four crews is making for a busy day.
> Jeff



AMEN BROTHER BEN, although I dont have anything like what you run, it seems my job is never done. Wife is always getting after me to chilax, but usually I have 100 little things to do at all times. So when I do chilax, I really crash and melt into the couch. I am so ready to get out there to SoCal, my youngest doesn't want to wait, he wants to go now. But he would regret it as soon as he went to school. 3 more years:bang:
Those new saws run ok?, I haven't run one yet.

Today I get to set up for 2 big walnuts, we start manyana. Beat out Davey and Raney, who are the only ones around here that I consider competition, was 500 more than them, but HO liked me. Love that when it happens! after that, I have to clean my yard of party debris. Had about 30-40 teenagers here last night for my sons first high school bash. It was epic! 8 billion pop cans all over.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Today I put my lawn tractor up for sale on CL.:tongue2:



You should modify it and turn it into a Biener 2000. I can show you the schematics on mine:jester:


----------



## tree MDS

Off to look at a couple estimates. They both kinda sound like a waste of time, but ya gotta look. At least the phone is ringing some.

Edit: anybody else notice that annoying glitch where this thing doubles up your word sometimes, then when you go to edit its only there once?


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I be the green one. book is soaking wet because they delivered them to the whole neighborhood but me. I finally grabbed one somebody obviously didn't want. This is the one that really pops out, the other is almost just as good though. Might actually be worth it this year.
> 
> My theory is get the ####ers to give me as much ink as I can get for my money!


 
Man, I am still freakin out about dropping out of them. Just cannot justify the cost anymore. I lost money on them. Beings there is no regs, and the phone book peeps could care less what someone puts in their add, whether its true or not. Our books are FILLED with ex con/druggie toppin hacks, but their add says Certified Arborist! Very hard to separate myself from them in the book. All digital media and ValPak. Although the numbers dont lie, I still am real nervous about it. 
Have had calls "we didnt see your add in the book, you still operating" This from people who I believe are other services wishing for my demise!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> I wanna make the 3rd pic my company christmas card that shadow is ####ing hilarious I mean where do you come with that ####


 
Yep, thats my 45! (air soft pistol!)
If ya make a card out of it, I want one!Where it comes from, I dunno, my wife is always asking me the same thing!
But yall anint seen nutin yet, have plans for a epic video using all my specialized tree tools, just gotta get more duck tape.


----------



## treevet

Was sittin in a play downtown yesterday after work the wife dragged me off to and I started cracking up about this pict. and she elbowed me in the ribs couple of times.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Was sittin in a play downtown yesterday after work the wife dragged me off to and I started cracking up about this pict. and she elbowed me in the ribs couple of times.


 
That pic is priceless.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Man, I am still freakin out about dropping out of them. Just cannot justify the cost anymore. I lost money on them. Beings there is no regs, and the phone book peeps could care less what someone puts in their add, whether its true or not. Our books are FILLED with ex con/druggie toppin hacks, but their add says Certified Arborist! Very hard to separate myself from them in the book. All digital media and ValPak. Although the numbers dont lie, I still am real nervous about it.
> Have had calls "we didnt see your add in the book, you still operating" This from people who I believe are other services wishing for my demise!



I hear what you're saying. Around here I do think people still use them.. especially older people. I know just yesterday a got a call where the lady said "I saw your add in the phone book..", so I don't think I'm ready to bail out just yet. Hell there have been years where one job out of the book could be several thousands. What's nice for me about this years book, is the few that kept decent sized adds are legitamate tree services, so I feel got a good shot bidding against them.

What I am going to do next year is drop that useless Yellow Book POS. I love how I signed for the year again, and when the book comes, I find out they shrunk it to the size of a paperback - without even telling the people that are the only ####ing reason they have jobs!! WTF is up with that?? Nice move, I'm sure the profit margin went way up (short term) on that deal! I was #####ing about it to one of their bill collectors the other day (lol), he says "actually it's much more used friendly". User friendly my ass! I was talking to a buddy the other day, he says he never resigned with them, and they just put his add back in anyway and kept right on billing. Amazing.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> I hear what you're saying. Around here I do think people still use them.. especially older people. I know just yesterday a got a call where the lady said "I saw your add in the phone book..", so I don't think I'm ready to bail out just yet. Hell there have been years where one job out of the book could be several thousands. What's nice for me about this years book, is the few that kept decent sized adds are legitamate tree services, so I feel got a good shot bidding against them.
> 
> What I am going to do next year is drop that useless Yellow Book POS. I love how I signed for the year again, and when the book comes, I find out they shrunk it to the size of a paperback - without even telling the people that are the only ####ing reason they have jobs!! WTF is up with that?? Nice move, I'm sure the profit margin went was up (short term) on that deal! I was #####ing about it to one of their bill collectors the other day (lol), he says "actually it's much more used friendly". User friendly my ass! I was talking to a buddy the other day, he says he never resigned with them, and they just put his add back in anyway and kept right on billing. Amazing.


 
They told me that the smaller book gets stacked on top of the bigger ones. The phone books have their place and work. I think they are priced high but one call can pay for the ad and that one job can lead into referrills and repeat business. You have to think of it has an expense for the business. I wish it were cheaper, I spend 3000 a year on three books. It seems the calls go in spurts, might go three months and no calls then get ten calls.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am gonna spend the rest of the day mapping 1300 trees for one crew and over 800 trees for the other crew. Plus, I have to have a cert arb on site at all times. Gotta love this time of year! 
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## TreeAce

Going to watch my daughters soccer game then working on a letter to submit to customers ins company as to why there storm damaged maple needs removed. Right now I am learning to use this IPhone 4s. Gotta see if this posts up. Then maybe move on to posting pictures.


----------



## treeman82

Went to do 3 estimates today, think they went well. Picked up a check from one job, and did a consultation. In the hurricane the lady had a rotten oak tree snap over her shed. Called a couple guys, wound up hiring a local idiot. Guy brings in a small crane, destroyed her yard, and due to a mechanical failure trashed the shed.... sounds like they overloaded the crane somehow... either the block was not properly attached, or the cable snapped.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> You should modify it and turn it into a Biener 2000. I can show you the schematics on mine:jester:



Nah, I'm done. 

Someone gave me a used leaf vac and a snow blower, I tinkered with them, they ran and worked, I put them in the shed, tried the leaf vac once, put an ad under the FREE section on CL.


Now it seems its come round to the ####ing cub cadet. Thanks for the motivation AA, I have been trying to get off that #### for sometime.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Went to do 3 estimates today, think they went well. Picked up a check from one job, and did a consultation. In the hurricane the lady had a rotten oak tree snap over her shed. Called a couple guys, wound up hiring a local idiot. Guy brings in a small crane, destroyed her yard, and due to a mechanical failure trashed the shed.... sounds like they overloaded the crane somehow... either the block was not properly attached, or the cable snapped.


 
What I noticed with some of these crane owners is that they believe the machine can do anything, they refuse to believe there is something that could stop it. Once they get away with some crazy #### it gets more and more grand from there. 
I applied at a company, this sob says, " we do some hairy ####" and meant every word. He didn't even smile when he said it and I sure aprreciate that over anything else. He had a smaller articulating crane which seems a pain to me. Slow to get the boom out. The crane was operated via a wireless remote box and it made for fun when you had to stop and watch this A-hole change the ####ing batteries.


----------



## treeman82

I believe this guy is hooked up with somebody who bought a very small boom truck... not sure the capacity, but I was told it's only on a 6 wheel chassis.


----------



## stihl.logger

got a call last eve from a buyer, i won the bid on a 120 acre plot of walnuts and white oaks! woo hoo! 75 cents a BF on an estimated 115,000 BF scheduled for harvest begining the week after thanksgiving. looking to be a very good year, already set up for 180,000 BF between three other jobs, not gonna count my chickens be for they hatch but at this rate it will be the best season on reccord for me. still have 4 more active quotes waiting to hear back on. 
hired a new guy this afternoon, he use to work for one of my customers as a log buyer, has 35 years in the industry in all aspects of it, i've worked close with him for the past couple years and have high hopes on the relationship to come. 
also looking at bringing on a new young gun, he's 17 and fresh off the farm with a hankerin for wood. first met him last spring when we harvested some of his families property, he was out there every day wantin to work. reminds me alot of me at his age, (not that it was that long ago) bustin his balls always tryin to outdue the best just for his own satisfaction. dont see that much anymore in kids these days. think i might put him under the wing of my log scaler buckin logs on the landings and see how it goes.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

On sat. the wife and I went up to foresthill, in the sierra nevada mts. for a drive and some hiking.

The first pic is a massive sugar pine at Sailor Flat, at over 6000ft. elevation, looks to be about 10 to 12ft. DBH

The cedars were struck by lightning and hollowed out....just a fun day in the hills







Wife was wondering how this cedar was still standing






Another burnt cedar with small black oak to the right


----------



## lxt

That last Pic looks like a "DANGEROUS" tree....I mean a very "DANGEROUS" Tree...whaddya think AA?




LXT............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> That last Pic looks like a "DANGEROUS" tree....I mean a very "DANGEROUS" Tree...whaddya think AA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............


 
Pretty sure we'd need a certified tree risk assessor to make the call on that one.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Blakesmaster said:


> Pretty sure we'd need a certified tree risk assessor to make the call on that one.



LOL, you cant do it unless your a "PREMIER" tree service.


----------



## Zale

lxt said:


> That last Pic looks like a "DANGEROUS" tree....I mean a very "DANGEROUS" Tree...whaddya think AA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



Cool pictures. I agree, this is a job for Aerial Mason. Only he has the skills to fill that cavity with cement to make it safe!:msp_wink:


----------



## treeman82

Went to look at a job this morning, referral from a good client. The house is in an area that I don't like working in due to the roads... friend tells me that trucks have been lost up there in the past. Get up there, take a look around... lady tells me that they are going to have somebody come in and prune this one HUGE red oak that sits up on a rock face... guyed to a BIG tulip. They want a price for removing some rotten smaller tulips in some landscaped gardens... shopping it around. Told her I'd give a formal estimate if they wanted, but was overall not too keen on working in the neighborhood. Friend of mine worked a few houses down from there a couple weeks ago, had to fight just to get his bucket truck into the road.


----------



## mikewhite85

Left the boys to prune a big cottonwood and euc, then went to grind a couple stumps. My alpine magnum did this 4' ash in about 3 hours. (sorry for the lousy pic- I am not good with computers!


View attachment 204337


----------



## NCTREE

found a good one on craigslist 
arborsit tree trimming removal low flat fee lawncare leaf fall cleanu


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Sold a 1/2 cord of euc. to a friend today, when done unloading wood, I went to end of his court to turn around , thats when an older guy flaged me down and said he had 2 dead birch tree's in his back yard and wanted a bid...got the job tomorrow.


----------



## mattfr12

mikewhite85 said:


> Left the boys to prune a big cottonwood and euc, then went to grind a couple stumps. My alpine magnum did this 4' ash in about 3 hours. (sorry for the lousy pic- I am not good with computers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 204337


 
question for you i need a small stump grinder and keep looking at the dosko walk behinds but keep hearing about the alpine magnum. but when i watched the video's of him on thier site he uses it to till around the stump without the teeth on the disk first to keep from dulling out the teeth. do they dull out real easy? compared to a regular grinder. is this somthing that you should do or if you dont will your teeth just crap the bed?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Finished 2 birch tree removals yesterday that were dead and dry with fungus at base, was a little worried if tree would snap while spur climbing it.....felt solid enough though, HO was very pleased to get them down.

In pic, Just a few feet from ground, did snap cuts all the way down, tight quarters, lots of stuff to wreck if not dropped in right area...a lot of work for such small tree's


----------



## mattfr12

On my way down to pick up the kboom the rental car place screwed up so I ended up with dodge charger for same price as a compact so that's a plus. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewhite85

mattfr12 said:


> question for you i need a small stump grinder and keep looking at the dosko walk behinds but keep hearing about the alpine magnum. but when i watched the video's of him on thier site he uses it to till around the stump without the teeth on the disk first to keep from dulling out the teeth. do they dull out real easy? compared to a regular grinder. is this somthing that you should do or if you dont will your teeth just crap the bed?


 
The teeth are nothing like conventional stump grinder teeth and dull pretty quickly if you are not careful (they are basically huge carbide chainsaw teeth). You gotta make sure you are constantly hitting wood and not other debris or they dull rapidly. Teeth are about 50 bucks a set and you can sharpen them with an angle grinder with a diamond wheel. I sharpen or swap teeth between significant sized stumps. I can do several smaller ones 1-1.5' on the same set. 

The guy in the video actually uses a set of dull teeth the dig around the base of the stump to get the dirt and rocks out. Then he puts on a new sharp set and they cut pretty quick. I often just use a shovel for that but sometimes it's preferable to use old teeth. 

It cuts significantly faster than a little dosko and is also more maneuverable. There is definitely a learning curve to this thing but I think it's a great little stumper and a comparatively excellent price (around 4-5 grand new). It's intended for hardwoods but also works amazing on palms. 

That said, I would love to have a big self-propelled diesel machine as well but can't justify buying one right now. The alpine is my only stumper and works well for my purposes. I don't do too many tree removals over 3-4' DBH so it works great for me.


----------



## stevietrees

*Pruning a Cherry. Hello to the Usa from a tree surgeon in Manchester England*

View attachment 204449


Don't know how many brits use this site, but i'm looking forward to some USA chatter.
Heeeeeelllllllooooo from England!

Treestyle Arboriculture: Professional Tree Surgeons, Manchester


----------



## ducaticorse

stevietrees said:


> View attachment 204449
> 
> 
> Don't know how many brits use this site, but i'm looking forward to some USA chatter.
> Heeeeeelllllllooooo from England!
> 
> Treestyle Arboriculture: Professional Tree Surgeons, Manchester


 
That would have been much safer (and smarter) if the trunk was chained or at least strapped. Glad it went ok though.


----------



## stevietrees

ducaticorse said:


> That would have been much safer (and smarter) if the trunk was chained or at least strapped. Glad it went ok though.


 
I will make sure I don't forget my strap next time. Thanks. We did do a seperate cut on the back section. It involved a second hinge to hold it steady instead of a step cut as we thought a step might give way.

Treestyle Arboriculture: Professional Tree Surgeons, Manchester


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cut down and piled up two Sycamores. Customer originally wanted to have everything cleaned up, but didnt want to pay, so I convienced him to do the cleanup. In and out in hour for $400. Wish I could do that all day long everyday. I hate cleaning up the mess anyway.

View attachment 204472

View attachment 204473


----------



## ozzy42

stevietrees said:


> View attachment 204449
> 
> 
> Don't know how many brits use this site, but i'm looking forward to some USA chatter.
> Heeeeeelllllllooooo from England!
> 
> Treestyle Arboriculture: Professional Tree Surgeons, Manchester


 
There's afew brits here.
Ain't Reg Coates from your neck of the woods?
He post here from time to time.

OBTW Welcome neighbor


----------



## jefflovstrom

Welcome Mate, and blimey and have a pint---
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cut down and piled up two Sycamores. Customer originally wanted to have everything cleaned up, but didnt want to pay, so I convienced him to do the cleanup. In and out in hour for $400. Wish I could do that all day long everyday. I hate cleaning up the mess anyway.
> 
> View attachment 204472
> 
> View attachment 204473


 
Ahhhhh but the secret is to love cleaning up the mess Btw the only thing they will remember is how well you cleaned up did you blow the roof


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Welcome Mate, and blimey and have a pint---
> Jeff


 
Bloty bloke pint taint enough lol but its also too much


----------



## jefflovstrom

Boiled dinner and fish on Friday.
Jeff


----------



## Reg

This job was undersold by the company I was working with. The proprietor had given a cheap price because it was supposedly a friend who didn’t want to pay but didn’t want any damage either. Our task was just to put the tree down without damaging anything, just the two of us.

Tree was about 130 ft and had been topped 25+ years ago by a local logger....who as it turns out sent the top straight through the neighbour’s kitchen. The owner didn’t volunteer that info though, insisting the trees had never been touched....and continued to play the job down and that we ought to be done in a couple of hours. Yeah whatever.

The zip line was the ticket. A single line tensioned at the base of the tree, up through a block and then terminated at the landing out yonder. No haul-back/control line. I had 3 loop slings that I would rig to 3 limbs at a time. We would leave each limb still attached at the landing so it would re-tension the line for the next limb....only untying after all 3 were down.

A little trickier nearer the top as the line angle got steeper and there was a high risk of the some of the limbs sweeping and breaking stuff out of the adjacent fir where they had grown through, around and above....which would have landed on the roof. So I had to be patient and re-direct the line a little higher and cut the limbs a little shorter.

The top still had a lean-back but was now sufficiently clear of the adjacent tree and I’d done as much as was practical in shifting the favor. We pre-loaded the top 50ft with the 5:1 and then further took aim with a pocket full wedges and axe. The 5:1 was un-manned at this point because being only two of us there is always a risk of somebody appearing from nowhere walking around the corner and into the kill zone....and the 5:1 was so far away to get a good angle that Scott would’ve been totally blind to what was happening. 

Anyway, it straightened up as soon as the back-cut neared the finish-line and then stalled a little, so rather than cut any more I took the time to tap in the wedges before edging further towards the notch....away she went, jumped 15 ft and landed perfectly flat.

A lot of messing around setting up as it was pretty rough terrain at the far end of the rigging, but worth it to leave absolutely no doubt about the outcome. Photos are a poor because it was a damp gloomy day.


----------



## Reg

More photos, dont know why I always seem to have a problem uploading here


----------



## Reg

Last 2, Scott's the faller there


----------



## WoodChuck'r

jefflovstrom said:


> Boiled dinner and fish on Friday.
> Jeff


 
Cats don't matter.


----------



## audible fart

WoodChuck'r said:


> Cats don't matter.


 
They matter to aging women that nobody wants to bang.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Reg, I see your using the Humboldt up there, very nice. And a Humboldt with generous stump shot on the stump, very nice indeed. Looks like a beast of a tree. 2 manning a job is alright too, keeps everybody's head in the game and communication is usually easier done and understood.


----------



## ducaticorse

Got my Bobkitten 453 on the city doing snow management this year @ 108 and hour. Although I have to throw $28 gross to the contractor that picked me up, it's still an awesome gig because NONE of my insurances are involved. Next tear I'll pick up my own contract. LOL, gotta love it. I'll pay for the thing in full in 3 storms, and it never leaves town.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Reg said:


> This job was undersold by the company I was working with. The proprietor had given a cheap price because it was supposedly a friend who didn’t want to pay but didn’t want any damage either. Our task was just to put the tree down without damaging anything, just the two of us.
> 
> Tree was about 130 ft and had been topped 25+ years ago by a local logger....who as it turns out sent the top straight through the neighbour’s kitchen. The owner didn’t volunteer that info though, insisting the trees had never been touched....and continued to play the job down and that we ought to be done in a couple of hours. Yeah whatever.
> 
> The zip line was the ticket. A single line tensioned at the base of the tree, up through a block and then terminated at the landing out yonder. No haul-back/control line. I had 3 loop slings that I would rig to 3 limbs at a time. We would leave each limb still attached at the landing so it would re-tension the line for the next limb....only untying after all 3 were down.
> 
> A little trickier nearer the top as the line angle got steeper and there was a high risk of the some of the limbs sweeping and breaking stuff out of the adjacent fir where they had grown through, around and above....which would have landed on the roof. So I had to be patient and re-direct the line a little higher and cut the limbs a little shorter.
> 
> The top still had a lean-back but was now sufficiently clear of the adjacent tree and I’d done as much as was practical in shifting the favor. We pre-loaded the top 50ft with the 5:1 and then further took aim with a pocket full wedges and axe. The 5:1 was un-manned at this point because being only two of us there is always a risk of somebody appearing from nowhere walking around the corner and into the kill zone....and the 5:1 was so far away to get a good angle that Scott would’ve been totally blind to what was happening.
> 
> Anyway, it straightened up as soon as the back-cut neared the finish-line and then stalled a little, so rather than cut any more I took the time to tap in the wedges before edging further towards the notch....away she went, jumped 15 ft and landed perfectly flat.
> 
> A lot of messing around setting up as it was pretty rough terrain at the far end of the rigging, but worth it to leave absolutely no doubt about the outcome. Photos are a poor because it was a damp gloomy day.



Just outstanding work Reg, top notch!!!!!..:msp_thumbup:


----------



## stevietrees

ozzy42 said:


> There's afew brits here.
> Ain't Reg Coates from your neck of the woods?
> He post here from time to time.
> 
> OBTW Welcome neighbor


 
Yeah I know Reg. He has moved to Canada. Thanks for the welcome. I'll keep an eye out for the Coates.

Treestyle Arboriculture: Professional Tree Surgeons, Manchester


----------



## TreeAce

woodsman44 said:


> Just outstanding work Reg, top notch!!!!!..:msp_thumbup:


 
I will second that. About time we had some pictures here of some actual TREE work.


----------



## treeclimber101

You know what I did today I fixed the lower gear box on my 352 that FLEW  off literally while I was cutting a huge maple stump with the wheel attached , somehow 2 of the 4 bolts sheared off clean after 2 wiggled there way out , when the wheel came free it rolled almost 60 ft .. like a scene outta MAD MAX LOL ....


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> You know what I did today I fixed the lower gear box on my 352 that FLEW  off literally while I was cutting a huge maple stump with the wheel attached , somehow 2 of the 4 bolts sheared off clean after 2 wiggled there way out , when the wheel came free it rolled almost 60 ft .. like a scene outta MAD MAX LOL ....


 
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lucky there wasn't any loss of life, limb or property damage. HS!!!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeAce said:


> I will second that. About time we had some pictures here of some actual TREE work.


 
View attachment 204636


----------



## Reg

Thanks guys. Feel a bit of a dik asking people to take photos sometimes, but they mostly put up with it so long as things are going well.

Nails, for throwing tops the humboldt get my vote. Here's a clip of that:

[video=youtube;9Y8eHSH0jas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y8eHSH0jas[/video]


----------



## treevet

nice cut Reg.

Incredible World Series game happening right now. Back in forth now in the 10th.


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> Thanks guys. Feel a bit of a dik asking people to take photos sometimes, but they mostly put up with it so long as things are going well.
> 
> Nails, for throwing tops the humboldt get my vote. Here's a clip of that:
> 
> [video=youtube;9Y8eHSH0jas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y8eHSH0jas[/video]


 
Nice reg, those are fun I like the wedge but you really did not need it it was opening before you got the wedges in lol. I have one of those small shop hammers with a string tied through the handle it seems easier to carry in the tree for me it will beat the snot outta a wedge too lol, just shorter hangs from saddle


----------



## Reg

Thanks again



ropensaddle said:


> Nice reg, those are fun I like the wedge but you really did not need it it was opening before you got the wedges in lol. I have one of those small shop hammers with a string tied through the handle it seems easier to carry in the tree for me it will beat the snot outta a wedge too lol, just shorter hangs from saddle





It straightened up from the lean Rope, no doubt, due to the pre-loaded line in the top....but then it stalls if you look closely as our line is now holding much less tension. The temptation is there of course to cut that little bit more and see what happens....but I had the wedges at hand so didn't care that much to find out. I can tell by your 'lol' that you're in tune with what was happening in that clip though:msp_biggrin:

It was also quite the relief to finally set about falling the top....I was getting depressed towards the end of all the repetitive zip-lining as I was mulling over the low-bid, unapreciated risk and difficulty and he job by the home-owner, and that we'd not had time even for a glass of water for the whole day. It should have been a good job, but there was just underlying bad feeling all round.


----------



## tree MDS

Heading out to finish a job and get my equipment back home. 6 - 12" of snow forecast for Saturday night. Unbelievable. :msp_angry:


----------



## NCTREE

Yep 5 to 8" here and you know what that means when the snow starts flying...the calls stop, it might be an early end to the season this year


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Heading out to finish a job and get my equipment back home. 6 - 12" of snow forecast for Saturday night. Unbelievable. :msp_angry:


 
damn, forget about Buffalo, you guys are becoming the "snow belt".

32 degrees here right now. As usual didn't winterize my sprayer yet. 

Rained here much of yesterday so it's gonna be just cold and wet and dark today. Good news....making bags of money and life is good.:smile2:

Yeah, Reg, when that sledge hammer showed up way up in that tree it was almost like a commedian pulling out a gag prop from his bag lol. That sucks when things get uncomfortable from a low bid and you've gotta take shortcuts and worry all day.

Yesterday I bid 12 hun on an uprooting sug maple bending the electric service and going towards the house and pretty tall too. No equipment access so you'd have to be in the top in an active uprooting tree with no tree opposite to support it to and no tie off period as it was pita neighbor's property. Neighbor suggested a local fireman who moonlights and his bid was exactly half that. Could have fallen into a trap of taking the job away from him as they are regs, but I got plenty of work now and didn't. Will be fun to watch in increments today as this guy gets real scared in a tree.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I'm looking at 1-2 here Saturday. Got a bit last night as well though nothing stuck. I haven't turned on the heat yet. Laura's REAL happy about that!:biggrin: She doesn't think it will be worth the investment to put a wood stove in the house. Hahaha. I got plenty more sweatshirts too. Should be able to last a few more weeks, think that will be enough to get my point across. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Worked on the other half of a dressor I made a month ago*

I worked on planing the rough cut 2x10 Poplar boards, and then cut them in half using the table saw and band saw. Now I just have to plan them down to 3/4" and then start gluing them together. Good project for my grandfather and me.

View attachment 204667

View attachment 204668

View attachment 204669


----------



## treevet

hey jeff, is there no time of the day when no "jefflovstrom likes this" shows up lol?

Isn't it 4:15 there right now ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

LOL, Actually, 4:26,, I have been doing 12 hour days for the last couple of weeks. I leave home at 4:45 and back by 5. Working at Sea Port Village down at the harbor. I hired a climber Monday and interview a hopeful yesterday. I could use 2 more climbers and a groundie.
Jeff


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> damn, forget about Buffalo, you guys are becoming the "snow belt".
> 
> 32 degrees here right now. As usual didn't winterize my sprayer yet.
> 
> Rained here much of yesterday so it's gonna be just cold and wet and dark today. Good news....making bags of money and life is good.:smile2:
> 
> Yeah, Reg, when that sledge hammer showed up way up in that tree it was almost like a commedian pulling out a gag prop from his bag lol. That sucks when things get uncomfortable from a low bid and you've gotta take shortcuts and worry all day.
> 
> Yesterday I bid 12 hun on an uprooting sug maple bending the electric service and going towards the house and pretty tall too. No equipment access so you'd have to be in the top in an active uprooting tree with no tree opposite to support it to and no tie off period as it was pita neighbor's property. Neighbor suggested a local fireman who moonlights and his bid was exactly half that. Could have fallen into a trap of taking the job away from him as they are regs, but I got plenty of work now and didn't. Will be fun to watch in increments today as this guy gets real scared in a tree.


 
Hey, if he get's stuck you can always call the fire department.....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Here be the walnuts, power lines and all. Couldn't drop them as the neighbor is on oxygen and other medical devices, no biggie, we got em down to sticks, we had a real tight DZ and I was uneasy about all the phone lines and crap everywhere so I called a crane in. Second time ever that I worked with one, it went ok, but there were some picks that I didn't like, guess maybe I was just nervous as everything fine. Don't think this crane was really big enough tho, had same company before and they brought a bigger truck, I dunno. Still was nice being the most expensive! HO was very pleased when he came home. Got a tip!
First 5, gunna wait until later to post more, this thing is running very slooooooooow

BTW, first pic is of my new paper weight, it also holds my phones and calculator


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm looking at 1-2 here Saturday. Got a bit last night as well though nothing stuck. I haven't turned on the heat yet. Laura's REAL happy about that!:biggrin: She doesn't think it will be worth the investment to put a wood stove in the house. Hahaha. I got plenty more sweatshirts too. Should be able to last a few more weeks, think that will be enough to get my point across. lol


 
I've been cutting like crazy at the new house in my spare time, squirreling away all the deadwood trees to include a big blue ash and a large pin oak. I had the chimneys checked out the other day. I've got one in the shop too.

I'll have to fire up the boiler sooner or later, but for now, if you are cold, start a fire.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Here be the walnuts, power lines and all. Couldn't drop them as the neighbor is on oxygen and other medical devices, no biggie, we got em down to sticks, we had a real tight DZ and I was uneasy about all the phone lines and crap everywhere so I called a crane in. Second time ever that I worked with one, it went ok, but there were some picks that I didn't like, guess maybe I was just nervous as everything fine. Don't think this crane was really big enough tho, had same company before and they brought a bigger truck, I dunno. Still was nice being the most expensive! HO was very pleased when he came home. Got a tip!
> First 5, gunna wait until later to post more, this thing is running very slooooooooow
> 
> BTW, first pic is of my new paper weight, it alos holds my phones and calculator


 
A stuffed cat?? OMG! hope pita doesn't hear of this...

Nice work. I often wonder what these older folks that need constant power do in an outage? I'd think they'd consider putting some of that med money towards a generator.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

sgreanbeans said:


> BTW, first pic is of my new paper weight, it also holds my phones and calculator


 
I thought that was this guy for a minute:

[video=youtube;Gz-sC-vSIXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz-sC-vSIXk[/video]


----------



## Bigus Termitius

It's back to work today. I've got my shop moved and set up for the most part and the doors secured with new locks. Need to wrap things up before it snows too much, all this snow talk has my phone ringing though. 

"Do you do snow removal when you're not busy with trees?"

No. I sure don't, maybe next year.


----------



## flushcut

Snow? Tell me you are joking?


----------



## Reg

treevet said:


> damn, forget about Buffalo, you guys are becoming the "snow belt".
> 
> 32 degrees here right now. As usual didn't winterize my sprayer yet.
> 
> Rained here much of yesterday so it's gonna be just cold and wet and dark today. Good news....making bags of money and life is good.:smile2:
> 
> Yeah, Reg, when that sledge hammer showed up way up in that tree it was almost like a commedian pulling out a gag prop from his bag lol. That sucks when things get uncomfortable from a low bid and you've gotta take shortcuts and worry all day.
> 
> Yesterday I bid 12 hun on an uprooting sug maple bending the electric service and going towards the house and pretty tall too. No equipment access so you'd have to be in the top in an active uprooting tree with no tree opposite to support it to and no tie off period as it was pita neighbor's property. Neighbor suggested a local fireman who moonlights and his bid was exactly half that. Could have fallen into a trap of taking the job away from him as they are regs, but I got plenty of work now and didn't. Will be fun to watch in increments today as this guy gets real scared in a tree.



I happen to be very fond of that axe Dave!


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Heading out to finish a job and get my equipment back home. 6 - 12" of snow forecast for Saturday night. Unbelievable. :msp_angry:


 
Finished the job on schedule. Just before leaving I decided to look under the hood of the bucket, and try and find this chirping noise I started hearing today. I figured it was a belt. as it turns out I found a bolt snapped off bolt in the block, so one pump with loose belt there flopping around. I look again and the tubular arm that supports the air compressor (4 wheel) is snapped off, so that's flopping around with a loose belt too. Looks like this is gonna cost me, as I can't fit the thing in my shop (too tall) and my welder has been down for a while anyway. The screw extraction project doesn't look like much fun either! At least the job went good and we got the truck home safely. I'll have to check it out some more tomorrow, had enough today, time for a beer. Grr..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Finished the job on schedule. Just before leaving I decided to look under the hood of the bucket, and try and find this chirping noise I started hearing today. I figured it was a belt. as it turns out I found a bolt snapped off bolt in the block, so one pump with loose belt there flopping around. I look again and the tubular arm that supports the air compressor (4 wheel) is snapped off, so that's flopping around with a loose belt too. Looks like this is gonna cost me, as I can't fit the thing in my shop (too tall) and my welder has been down for a while anyway. The screw extraction project doesn't look like much fun either! At least the job went good and we got the truck home safely. I'll have to check it out some more tomorrow, had enough today, time for a beer. Grr..


 
Wahhhhhh my trucks broken ...... Now I gotta fix it with a hangover ........ get over it I had a stump cutter drop a wheel try to cut me in half , and you got a loose belt BOOOOOO ####### HOOOOOO


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> I happen to be very fond of that axe Dave!


 
Looked very dependable Reg.

What kind of deciduous trees you'all got up there? 

Like I told you before I have a buddy from high school living in Gibsons near Vancouver I am hoping to visit this winter. Wish I could get away now.


----------



## treevet

Mike Cantolina said:


> I thought that was this guy for a minute:
> 
> [video=youtube;Gz-sC-vSIXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz-sC-vSIXk[/video]


 
man, I don't like cats as much as dogs but is that a staged killing of a cat for a commercial? seems pretty cold hearted?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wahhhhhh my trucks broken ...... Now I gotta fix it with a hangover ........ get over it I had a stump cutter drop a wheel try to cut me in half , and you got a loose belt BOOOOOO ####### HOOOOOO



Lol. Good one Lard Fingers!

I grew up around wrenching, welding, auto body and paint.. as well as many years dealing with trees and associated equipment. the grease monkey thing just isn't my favorite. I like treework. Already got my backyard mechanic lined up for the job, he should be nice and cheap, and I can oversee things/do any welding if I want.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> man, I don't like cats as much as dogs but is that a staged killing of a cat for a commercial? seems pretty cold hearted?


 
Yea Dave Ford made a commercial and then they cut a cats head off , I mean really your gonna be the guy who dictates what trees that I am qualified to work on , that is funny .... I think that you've had your share of recreational drugs for the day put down the crack pipe and read a book or go see a play ya nancy


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Good one Lard Fingers!
> 
> I grew up around wrenching, welding, auto body and paint.. as well as many years dealing with trees and associated equipment. the grease monkey thing just isn't my favorite. I like treework. Already got my backyard mechanic lined up for the job, he should be nice and cheap, and I can oversee things/do any welding if I want.


 
SOOO your old lady told ya all about my LARD FINGERS ......Nice .......


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treevet said:


> man, I don't like cats as much as dogs but is that a staged killing of a cat for a commercial? seems pretty cold hearted?


 
Depends on whether that cat scratched the paint on your beamer though right?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> SOOO your old lady told ya all about my LARD FINGERS ......Nice .......


 
Yeah.. she did say something about how you couldn't get it up, so sounds about right! lmao


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> Depends on whether that cat scratched the paint on your beamer though right?



That cat sounded declawed. PETA should have definitely been called in on that deal! lol

At least that's my assessment of the situation..


----------



## Blakesmaster

Took out a good sized Norway maple today. Another referral from the local landscape place who used to refer my old boss, gotta love that. Didn't get any shots of the tree, but it was no biggie, cut and chucked the whole thing from the bucket with 2 setups. The stump was a beeyotch though. Huge mound, feeders everywhere and rocks galore! Had Eric hitting the feeder roots with the little PowerTek walk behind while I got the meat of it with the 630B. Poor, poor 630B, worked that old girl for about 4 hours straight. My bro was moving all the debris we made out to the dump trailer with the bobcat. Was easy work but boring, and lengthy. Pic didn't come out too well.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Blakesmaster said:


> The stump was a beeyotch though. Huge mound, feeders everywhere and rocks galore!


 
I quit grinding Norways! Maybe if I ever get a bigger grinder, but no more of them for now.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Mike Cantolina said:


> I quit grinding Norways! Maybe if I ever get a bigger grinder, but no more of them for now.


 
Yeah all the teeth are dull as can be and I'm not one to just skim the surface on stumps, that ####er be gone now! I bid on an old SC752 this past weekend you can see if you click my first post but it went too high for the hours on the unit. Woulda been sweet on this job though.


----------



## treeman75

Trying to find a rearmount bucket. I have looked every where I can think of.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea Dave Ford made a commercial and then they cut a cats head off , I mean really your gonna be the guy who dictates what trees that I am qualified to work on , that is funny .... I think that you've had your share of recreational drugs for the day put down the crack pipe and read a book or go see a play ya nancy


 
How about we close the sun roof on your pus sy?

JWouldn't like that wouldja Eddy boy? :help:


----------



## Reg

treevet said:


> Looked very dependable Reg.
> 
> What kind of deciduous trees you'all got up there?
> 
> Like I told you before I have a buddy from high school living in Gibsons near Vancouver I am hoping to visit this winter. Wish I could get away now.



Nothing spectacular that I've seen so far Dave. There's oak, elm, birch, beech and of course maple. Arbutus is the broadleaf that everyone seems to make a fuss of out here. The conifers dominant the landscape by a mile though.

Here's some snippets from a wobbly one this morning. Straight forward, just had to take some back weight out first. I did ask Dylan to get a photo of the top coming out, but these firs take some of the worst photos ever on a standard camera due to that extra height.
[video=youtube;fEMIy9b3-vQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEMIy9b3-vQ[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> How about we close the sun roof on your pus sy?
> 
> JWouldn't like that wouldja Eddy boy? :help:


 
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...98507267817_1395716170_31744875_6152373_n.jpgshe said" I don't think so mutha ####a"


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Took out a good sized Norway maple today. Another referral from the local landscape place who used to refer my old boss, gotta love that. Didn't get any shots of the tree, but it was no biggie, cut and chucked the whole thing from the bucket with 2 setups. The stump was a beeyotch though. Huge mound, feeders everywhere and rocks galore! Had Eric hitting the feeder roots with the little PowerTek walk behind while I got the meat of it with the 630B. Poor, poor 630B, worked that old girl for about 4 hours straight. My bro was moving all the debris we made out to the dump trailer with the bobcat. Was easy work but boring, and lengthy. Pic didn't come out too well.


 
Thats pic I sent ya the other day was a norway stump that nearly destroyed one cutter but that 602 tore it up flat out there were surface roots everywhere and the landscaper wanted everything cut to a foot to install new drainage basin , I mean that machine with yellow jackets on it will take 3inches @ a swipe .... I cut a 40" silver in less than 15 minutes and I went liberal with the sides and surface roots I made almost 10 yards of chips from 2 stumps ....


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Trying to find a rearmount bucket. I have looked every where I can think of.


 
I know a guy who may trade ya one for a fifth of Crown right about now ...


----------



## ecord

Reg, nice photos and vid, nice precision work up there, as usual.

Do you use any particular method or means to allow for rapelling from the top of the tree, after it has been limbed out, in case of emergency? E.g. leaving a 
stub to rap off of or using a false crotch of some kind?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats pic I sent ya the other day was a norway stump that nearly destroyed one cutter but that 602 tore it up flat out there were surface roots everywhere and the landscaper wanted everything cut to a foot to install new drainage basin , I mean that machine with yellow jackets on it will take 3inches @ a swipe .... I cut a 40" silver in less than 15 minutes and I went liberal with the sides and surface roots I made almost 10 yards of chips from 2 stumps ....


 
Yeah, a bigger stumper is definitely on the list, all I could think about today was that 752 I lost but...well...ya know. That 602 a shaft drive? What engine/horsepower on that?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, a bigger stumper is definitely on the list, all I could think about today was that 752 I lost but...well...ya know. That 602 a shaft drive? What engine/horsepower on that?


 
Deutz straight shaft driven, it is a beast , its not mine but after running it, I want one bad , my buddy has that and the 1102 , he a straight stump guy but sometimes he takes my loader out so we barter time .... He has less than 100hrs on that and basically bought the1102 and forgot all about it so I remind him when it leaves his driveway in a cloud of dust .....


----------



## Reg

ecord said:


> Reg, nice photos and vid, nice precision work up there, as usual.
> 
> Do you use any particular method or means to allow for rapelling from the top of the tree, after it has been limbed out, in case of emergency? E.g. leaving a
> stub to rap off of or using a false crotch of some kind?


 I try to leave a stub no higher than 100 ft. My line is 215. Thanks


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I know a guy who may trade ya one for a fifth of Crown right about now ...


 
Sounds like a deal!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeman75 said:


> Sounds like a deal!


 
Not really, the truck's not included.......


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...98507267817_1395716170_31744875_6152373_n.jpgshe said" I don't think so mutha ####a"


 
why d'ya post a pict of yer cat?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I know a guy who may trade ya one for a fifth of Crown right about now ...


 
not guaranteed to jump any puddles right now tho.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> not guaranteed to jump any puddles right now tho.:msp_biggrin:


 
It could still drag a TECO to the scrap yard though.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> It could still drag a TECO to the scrap yard though.


 
while it is broke down boomed out all the way with the Teco boomed out looking down 20 feet above it???....

don't think so Mr. Casedei.

off to a gigantic Convent to remove a dead eab 4' dia ash right over a children's school busy area today with crane, 75' teco, log truck, bc 2k all just about under the canopy. Tried to get em to treat with chems. they chose to pass on expense. nuff said.

we are selling firewood at blinding speed. all eab investments are paying off on all cylinders now including new commercial property. sawmill maybe to come soon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Off to dump all the grindings and rakings on truck and trailer from yesterday's job. Then picking up the one ton from the shop. Had the front hubs replaced a few weeks ago. I didn't beat on them too hard but somehow blew them apart again. At least parts and labor were covered under warranty. Gotta be careful coming off lawns onto pavement in 4 low I guess. We had Warn's installed which I thought were a quality hub ( should be at $400 a pair ) but if they come apart again I'll have to go OEM at $450 a piece. And no, I don't roll around with them locked in.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> while it is broke down boomed out all the way with the Teco boomed out looking down 20 feet above it???....
> 
> don't think so Mr. Casedei.
> 
> off to a gigantic Convent to remove a dead eab 4' dia ash right over a children's school busy area today with crane, 75' teco, log truck, bc 2k all just about under the canopy. Tried to get em to treat with chems. they chose to pass on expense. nuff said.
> 
> we are selling firewood at blinding speed. all eab investments are paying off on all cylinders now including new commercial property. sawmill maybe to come soon.


 
I think 20' is a bit of a stretch there pops. I can always tell when I'm starting to really piss you off, you start butchering my name and bragging about yourself. It's all good though, just don't go gathering up your toys and running away on us again (lol). I'm happy that you have managed to aquire some equipment at your age. I'm not exactly working out of an S-10 either. Now put on your reading glasses and take a good look the door pops..


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I think 20' is a bit of a stretch there pops. I can always tell when I'm starting to really piss you off, you start butchering my name and bragging about yourself. It's all good though, just don't go gathering up your toys and running away on us again (lol). I'm happy that you have managed to aquire some equipment at your age. I'm not exactly working out of an S-10 either. Now put on your reading glasses and take a good look the door pops..


 
That's a really nice chip truck MDS.. What'd it cost you?


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> That's a really nice chip truck MDS.. What'd it cost you?


 
Thanks. It's an 2002, I got about 38k into it with the paint and new body. 

Got it warming up as we speak. gotta get the chipper and tractor inside the shop, they're still calling for 10+ inches of snow in my corner of the state. Joy!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. It's an 2002, I got about 38k into it with the paint and new body.
> 
> Got it warming up as we speak. gotta get the chipper and tractor inside the shop, they're still calling for 10+ inches of snow in my corner of the state. Joy!


 
The snow is supposed to be heavy and wet, should have trees and powerlines down everwhere.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> The snow is supposed to be heavy and wet, should have trees and powerlines down everwhere.


 
I hear ya. I was thinking of this norway maple I just looked at, the tree is in full leaf still, and over two houses. I bid 3k on it. The tree is on a lake, has to be climbed, everything lowered and carried up the stairs. She told me she would get back to me in a week or so. I bet she's thinking now! lol.

Edit: oh yeah, they said something about 40 mph winds too. good thing the bucket can still be driven in a pinch!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya. I was thinking of this norway maple I just looked at, the tree is in full leaf still, and over two houses. I bid 3k on it. The tree is on a lake, has to be climbed, everything lowered and carried up the stairs. She told me she would get back to me in a week or so. I bet she's thinking now! lol.


 
Yup, you may be out doing an emergency roof extraction on that one, and doubling the price ;-) 

I'm interested to see how much havoc this thing wreaks around my area. There are thousands of trees already weakened by Irene, and the tornadoes. Should get pretty real if it comes in like they say it is.


----------



## NCTREE

It's starting here already. Just went and looked at a job, the snow is laying on the trees, gonna be some heavy damage if the weather guys are right about the accumulations.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was sunny and 84 yesterday. Today, more of the same. 
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> It was sunny and 84 yesterday. Today, more of the same.
> Jeff :wink2:


 
Snow is white gold out here bro. No worries.......


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> It's starting here already. Just went and looked at a job, the snow is laying on the trees, gonna be some heavy damage if the weather guys are right about the accumulations.



Should be interesting for sure. I'm not gonna get too excited just yet..

At least I have an awesome crew at the moment. Got the kid I've been training this year, who's been doing really good, and my boy Juan from last year is back now too. Two CDL guys that (can actually drive too) I personally trained to my liking. It's so nice when nobody is annoying and just does everything right (for once)!


----------



## treeman82

I don't want to see any damage. Got plans to send the chipper in on Wednesday before leaving for Hartford to have it all lettered up nicely. Was supposed to be taking the decals off today, hopefully can get it done tomorrow instead. My buddy who brings his backhoe w/ grapple bucket is down in Florida, so it will be me, my guy, and his 2 guys if things go south.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> I don't want to see any damage. Got plans to send the chipper in on Wednesday before leaving for Hartford to have it all lettered up nicely. Was supposed to be taking the decals off today, hopefully can get it done tomorrow instead. My buddy who brings his backhoe w/ grapple bucket is down in Florida, so it will be me, my guy, and his 2 guys if things go south.


 
Normally I don't really like the storm scene. this year has been really terrible though, so I wouldn't mind a couple of extra jobs before winter really sets in. I'm supposed to do another big norway that's still leafed out monday. We'll see if that thing is still standing come sunday morning!


----------



## treeman82

I know I'm looking at a lul in work before winter sets in, but I certainly don't want to get it from storm damage. Got a couple jobs that should keep me occupied and bills paid... once the ground freezes roads can be closed, lawns driven on... ice can be a good thing too.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> why d'ya post a pict of yer cat?


 
ooops


----------



## treeclimber101

Ummm I am not that rich where I can or would snub storm work , and most of the work we do are trees that should have been done while the weather was good anyway , so if trees are damaged today then tomorrow I will be working ...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got heavy snow falling and trees coming down all over. Already got 2 tree jobs. Big limb fell on my enclosed trailer crushing the roof in 6". Wtf


----------



## tree MDS

I didn't even rain like they said it would here, went right to snow. Started about an hour ago. It's sticking to the trees pretty good too. Not many trees with leaves on them from my shop door, but there are a lot of them out there! something like this is unheard of. A couple of flocks of geese went flying by earlier squawking bloody murder. They didn't sound very prepared for this either.


----------



## ozzy42

tree MDS said:


> I didn't even rain like they said it would here, went right to snow. Started about an hour ago. It's sticking to the trees pretty good too. Not many trees with leaves on them from my shop door, but there are a lot of them out there! something like this is unheard of. A couple of flocks of geese went flying by earlier squawking bloody murder. They didn't sound very prepared for this either.


 
GLOBAL WARMING EH?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

View attachment 204861
Beautiful here.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I didn't even rain like they said it would here, went right to snow. Started about an hour ago. It's sticking to the trees pretty good too. Not many trees with leaves on them from my shop door, but there are a lot of them out there! something like this is unheard of. A couple of flocks of geese went flying by earlier squawking bloody murder. They didn't sound very prepared for this either.


 
Surprised you didn't hang a tarp over that truck with some space heaters to keep it dry and toasty. Big Stuff might get the sniffles out there all alone and cold! lol


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 204861
> Beautiful here.
> Jeff


 
I don't know, looks prime for a brush fire, or maybe a gay rights parade..


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> Surprised you didn't hang a tarp over that truck with some space heaters to keep it dry and toasty. Big Stuff might get the sniffles out there all alone and cold! lol


 
Or a log truck port....hey, that's an idea.


----------



## treeman82

Lots of oaks full of leaves, and the norways should make things very interesting. What is most shocking to me is that a lot of guys don't even have their leaf sucker rigs going yet, and here they are going right into snow mode... I mean plows before suckers... that's just not right.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Made it out for supplies before the storm. Whew!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> why d'ya post a pict of yer cat?


 
cats are cool, they are smart, dont need to potty train them, they dont bark and they can climb! But they do get on your desk and knock shat all over!

Cool cat btw, looks pissed!


----------



## tree MDS

The plow finally just went by. The lights flickered once already. If this goes on all night it could be bad!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> The plow finally just went by. The lights flickered once already. If this goes on all night it could be bad!


 
My friends in Danbury and Ridgefield say it's getting pretty bad dude, 8 inches already.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> My friends in Danbury and Ridgefield say it's getting pretty bad dude.


 
I bet! It's gotten much worse sinse my last post too! It looks downright evil now! The white pines in the distance are swaying like drunken sailors now! The power has been flickering on and off all throughout this post.

Pretty cool actually!


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Made it out for supplies before the storm. Whew!:msp_biggrin:


 
You need some bourban county stout!


----------



## treeman75

I bought a .25 acre lot today to park my equipment. I have to have it fenced in and do some cleaning but it is going to be awesome having my own lot! I will have room to do some firewood, that will keep my main guy busy when it slows down. I am pumped!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> I bought a .25 acre lot today to park my equipment. I have to have it fenced in and do some cleaning but it is going to be awesome having my own lot! I will have room to do some firewood, that will keep my main guy busy when it slows down. I am pumped!


 
Having a private lot is the tits. A friend of mine in the city has a space his familly doesn't use, and he's renting it to me for next to nothing. Now I have a wood dump, which in Boston is priceless in it's own respect, but also a place local to store all my equipment. Makes on call plowing for the city a breeze too, fall out of bed, and I'm at my yard.

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## treeman75

Thanks. I thought about getting a dog to keep in the yard too but I dont know.


----------



## treeman75

Im not ready for that white stuff yet! Its around 55 today.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Thanks. I thought about getting a dog to keep in the yard too but I dont know.


 
Dog or not, I would never store my rig gear or chainsaws in my trucks overnight.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I think 20' is a bit of a stretch there pops. I can always tell when I'm starting to really piss you off, you start butchering my name and bragging about yourself. It's all good though, just don't go gathering up your toys and running away on us again (lol). I'm happy that you have managed to aquire some equipment at your age. I'm not exactly working out of an S-10 either. Now put on your reading glasses and take a good look the door pops..


 
you're not pissing me off pal....even edited to get your name right. but didn't I guess. what's your first name?

ps....least I gave you another photo op (I think)lol


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Thanks. I thought about getting a dog to keep in the yard too but I dont know.


 
few probs but I likely will get a couple of shepherds on my new lot too....

they can kill your dogs by poison or glass in meat

you can get sued if they bite someone

neighbors may complain about barking 

dog sh it to step in all the time


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> I don't know, looks prime for a brush fire, or maybe a gay rights parade..


 
Man MDS, you bring the good stuff, lol.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeman75 said:


> You need some bourban county stout!


 
Hard to get a hold of around here, but worth it.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> cats are cool, they are smart, dont need to potty train them, they dont bark and they can climb! But they do get on your desk and knock shat all over!
> 
> Cool cat btw, looks pissed!


 
I don't care fur cats they won't come unless they want to. They won't bite the thief trying to steal yer chit. They won't bark at the intruder trying to come through your winder. They will kill mice though so I give em credit for that. I like a dog though.


----------



## mikewhite85

View attachment 204943
View attachment 204944


A couple shots from my folk's house in Brookfield, CT. Dad says there's around a foot now. The lilac and the dogwood look like they are not doing too well. Trees falling all over the place and everyone is out of power. Looks like it will be an arborist heaven for you guys in the Northeast next week.

My wife and I are flying out there next weekend. Was hoping to see some fall leaves! Oh well.

Today I bought a new pickup bed for my Ranger because I was rear ended a few weeks ago. It only cost about half of the money I got from the insurance. Worked out well! Gonna spend the other half putting a roof over my dump truck


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just a little snow covering here but apparently there's quite a bit a few miles south in PA. Some power outages and whatnot. I don't advertise down there but it's where I'm from so I expect to get a few calls out of it. For now, I'm enjoying my coffee.


----------



## ducaticorse

Whooped some skinny ganbangers ass in front of his GF last night in Plymouth. Funny how those pussies are downright ineffective when not in numbers.


----------



## ducaticorse

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 204943
> View attachment 204944
> 
> 
> A couple shots from my folk's house in Brookfield, CT. Dad says there's around a foot now. The lilac and the dogwood look like they are not doing too well. Trees falling all over the place and everyone is out of power. Looks like it will be an arborist heaven for you guys in the Northeast next week.
> 
> My wife and I are flying out there next weekend. Was hoping to see some fall leaves! Oh well.
> 
> Today I bought a new pickup bed for my Ranger because I was rear ended a few weeks ago. It only cost about half of the money I got from the insurance. Worked out well! Gonna spend the other half putting a roof over my dump truck


 
Dang


----------



## tree MDS

We got absolutely hammered. There has to be at least a foot of heavy wet snow out there. The power is out here. Heard something about a half million outages or so at last count. No coffee here. Gotta wait till it gets bright enough so I can take a shower with what's left of the hot water. There's gonna be #### down everywhere for sure. At least my cell is working, unlike after Irene.

Fun times!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> We got absolutely hammered. There has to be at least a foot of heavy wet snow out there. The power is out here. Heard something about a half million outages or so at last count. No coffee here. Gotta wait till it gets bright enough so I can take a shower with what's left of the hot water. There's gonna be #### down everywhere for sure. At least my cell is working, unlike after Irene.
> 
> Fun times!


 
Told ya!


----------



## treevet

Yesterday was a fun easy eab removal at a convent we have worked on for 10 years. Last year, unknown to me, we were told that every 10 years a new sister takes over the other sister's job, and most of the time they bring in all new contractors with them. So we have been out of there for a year and that was a huge contract on a very large property. Couple of days ago the groundskeeper called me and said he got me a bid to get back in there as new guy wasn't all they thought he'd be. We won the bid over 2 companies and are probably back in full time I hope after doing a perfect job quickly on a tree actively falling apart over school kids walkway and responded immediately and did it on a Sat. when nobody was there.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Yesterday was a fun easy eab removal at a convent we have worked on for 10 years. Last year, unknown to me, we were told that every 10 years a new sister takes over the other sister's job, and most of the time they bring in all new contractors with them. So we have been out of there for a year and that was a huge contract on a very large property. Couple of days ago the groundskeeper called me and said he got me a bid to get back in there as new guy wasn't all they thought he'd be. We won the bid over 2 companies and are probably back in full time I hope after doing a perfect job quickly on a tree actively falling apart over school kids walkway and responded immediately and did it on a Sat. when nobody was there.


 
What year is that F-series? I have a 600 MINT with 44K on it. Love that truck. Will haul a full load of oak, and a 11K chipper without the splitter, and you'd never know the difference.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> What year is that F-series? I have a 600 MINT with 44K on it. Love that truck. Will haul a full load of oak, and a 11K chipper without the splitter, and you'd never know the difference.


 
Its an 85 and used to have a chip box and pulled my 15k chipper. Just put an entire exhaust system on it. Also got an 86 700. Hard to get rid of an oldy but goody.

Got any picts of it?


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Told ya!


 
The governor declared a state of emergency.

Time for a cold shower and to get the hell outta here. Nothing like a morning without coffee and hot water!


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Its an 85 and used to have a chip box and pulled my 15k chipper. Just put an entire exhaust system on it. Also got an 86 700. Hard to get rid of an oldy but goody.
> 
> Got any picts of it?


 
Mine is an 88 600. 10 speed (split never found a need for it though) with a 370 dual tanks. Eat off the chassis and cab, with an asplundh size chip box on it (removable top). Did king pins, front brakes and a drag link last week. Bought it this December with fresh tires from a guy in upstate NY who bought it new and stored it indoors it's entire life. I'll grab pics tomorrow. Currently white, haven't painted it yet. Was thinking of selling it for a newer looking version, then sense kicked in..........


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Mine is an 88 600. 10 speed (split never found a need for it though) with a 370 dual tanks. Eat off the chassis and cab, with an asplundh size chip box on it (removable top). Did king pins, front brakes and a drag link last week. Bought it this December with fresh tires from a guy in upstate NY who bought it new and stored it indoors it's entire life. I'll grab pics tomorrow. Currently white, haven't painted it yet. Was thinking of selling it for a newer looking version, then sense kicked in..........


 
Love to see a pict of it.

Told guy putting on exhaust I was gonna sell it and he said why. Said he'd buy it.

I have mine set up so I can crane my asplundh chip box on it that mates with bolt holes in the flat bed dump. We use it daily and I have so many trucks it makes no sense to make any into perfect shape. But it looks real nice going down the road. 600 delivers firewood and sides are low to Dingo over them amongst many other things.. Got a gigantic dump piston on it.

700 had a dead battery yesterday so we boomed logs on it and put the butt log on the crane as usual.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Love to see a pict of it.
> 
> Told guy putting on exhaust I was gonna sell it and he said why. Said he'd buy it.
> 
> I have mine set up so I can crane my asplundh chip box on it that mates with bolt holes in the flat bed dump. We use it daily and I have so many trucks it makes no sense to make any into perfect shape. But it looks real nice going down the road. 600 delivers firewood and sides are low to Dingo over them amongst many other things.. Got a gigantic dump piston on it.
> 
> 700 had a dead battery yesterday so we boomed logs on it and put the butt log on the crane as usual.


 
Your beds are longer, and my gas tanks are located right where your entry steps are on both sides. I swear the thing is the most overbuilt truck ever for the length of the chassis. I feel as though I could load the box with stone, and it wouldn't make a difference. LOL, when I bought it the tiltle said 9K GVWR on it too....


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Your beds are longer, and my gas tanks are located right where your entry steps are on both sides. I swear the thing is the most overbuilt truck ever for the length of the chassis. I feel as though I could load the box with stone, and it wouldn't make a difference. LOL, when I bought it the tiltle said 9K GVWR on it too....


 
I bought mine almost new. Way more capable than I thought too. 370 up to it. This is how it looked prior to buying my Mack for 25 yrs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> Your beds are longer, and my gas tanks are located right where your entry steps are on both sides. I swear the thing is the most overbuilt truck ever for the length of the chassis. I feel as though I could load the box with stone, and it wouldn't make a difference. LOL, when I bought it the tiltle said 9K GVWR on it too....


 

Im with you guys, love those old big fords. I have a 78 f-700 we call the Green Goblin! Has a 429 that is slightly built, has 3" exhuast with Flowmasters! Sounds like a muscle car. Dont ever use it, but keeping it, just in case EAB hits here. Had it fully loaded years ago with wet topsoil, thought I was going to have issues, truck was like "what dirt"


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> I bought mine almost new. Way more capable than I thought too. 370 up to it. This is how it looked prior to buying my Mack for 25 yrs.


 
There's the gas tank. Mine is the same except they're on both sides. I was thinking of converting the right hand tank to diesel in order to beat out the DOT inspection, and be able to go through tunnels here in Boston, (which I do 4 times a day) as you can't with a pony rig on the bed of a pickup or trailer. All my other gear id diesel except for one chipper is gas, and saws of course..


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Im with you guys, love those old big fords. I have a 78 f-700 we call the Green Goblin! Has a 429 that is slightly built, has 3" exhuast with Flowmasters! Sounds like a muscle car. Dont ever use it, but keeping it, just in case EAB hits here. Had it fully loaded years ago with wet topsoil, thought I was going to have issues, truck was like "what dirt"


 
pict?


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> There's the gas tank. Mine is the same except they're on both sides. I was thinking of converting the right hand tank to diesel in order to beat out the DOT inspection, and be able to go through tunnels here in Boston, (which I do 4 times a day) as you can't with a pony rig on the bed of a pickup or trailer. All my other gear id diesel except for one chipper is gas, and saws of course..


 
yeah, I am all diesel too except for those 2 trucks and pu.


----------



## ducaticorse

I was gonna say, if you didnt have the crane, it looks like you may have enough room to throw a k boom behind the dump box on the 6.


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> Yesterday was a fun easy eab removal at a convent we have worked on for 10 years. Last year, unknown to me, we were told that every 10 years a new sister takes over the other sister's job, and most of the time they bring in all new contractors with them. So we have been out of there for a year and that was a huge contract on a very large property. Couple of days ago the groundskeeper called me and said he got me a bid to get back in there as new guy wasn't all they thought he'd be. We won the bid over 2 companies and are probably back in full time I hope after doing a perfect job quickly on a tree actively falling apart over school kids walkway and responded immediately and did it on a Sat. when nobody was there.


 
I have been doing a jewish church for the past four years and their three cemetarys. They call me 2-10 times a year and I do half of the board members which are doctors and lawyers. I always price the work fair and do an awesome job. I just did a proposal for eight big pines to be removed at the church.They love my work.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> I have been doing a jewish church for the past four years and their three cemetarys. They call me 2-10 times a year and I do half of the board members which are doctors and lawyers. I always price the work fair and do an awesome job. I just did a proposal for eight big pines to be removed at the church.They love my work.


 
That would be known as a "synagogue" lol.... And I've found that once you're in with the Jewish clientele, they will keep you alive business wise.


----------



## treeman75

Ya thats what its called, they keep it locked up and you have to be buzzed in.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Ya thats what its called, they keep it locked up and you have to be buzzed in.


 
No kidding? They do that here too. I thought it was just the neighborhood lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like Mr. Sparkles gonna be literally buried in work. Who wants to go to CT? :msp_w00t:


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like Mr. Sparkles gonna be literally buried in work. Who wants to go to CT? :msp_w00t:


 
Wow


----------



## sgreanbeans

Here it is, have the idea of taking off the side racks and putting on some 2x12s around it. The wood deck is pretty much shot, needs replacing. Think that it would be cool to get one of those saw mill bubbas over to make my own deck boards, but will probably just head too Lowes! Paid 1400 for it! Paid 2500 for the F-350 with the 8.5 Western Pro with wings. That dump has the drop sides and a scissor lift. Cab is rough but the diesel runs awesome


----------



## flushcut

Nice rig Scott!


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Here it is, have the idea of taking off the side racks and putting on some 2x12s around it. The wood deck is pretty much shot, needs replacing. Think that it would be cool to get one of those saw mill bubbas over to make my own deck boards, but will probably just head too Lowes! Paid 1400 for it! Paid 2500 for the F-350 with the 8.5 Western Pro with wings. That dump has the drop sides and a scissor lift. Cab is rough but the diesel runs awesome


 
Nice, I'd be proud to have that on a job site.


----------



## treevet

Yeah, yesterday was cool too in that I felt a little betrayed (by Sisters) after giving them priority on every storm, doing perfect work and not taking advantage of the no competition in pricing over 10 years. Bothered me all last year. I knew my friend, Sister Marcia, felt bad about it as we had accomplished so much with maint. and planting and she is just a wonderful person as they all are. Just the system they have settled on tho.

All day long no one came out to say hello and we know at least a dozen Sisters by first name including the Mother Superior. Then I was standing by the truck and saw Kyle smile at someone and I turned around and it was Sister Marcia. I smiled and said hello and put my hand out to shake hands with her and she put both hands out to give her a hug. I said I am real dirty. She gave me a big hug and she had sawdust all over her navy blue habit afterwards. One of those priceless moments will never forget.


----------



## treevet

looks like some really scary stuff goin on up there...

it snowed....eeeek


----------



## treeman75

I mowed up the leaves in the yard and watered my new tree. Then my boys and I carved pumpkins and they are taking a nap now.


----------



## treevet

Treeace.....Hudey?


----------



## treevet

I'm think a little bout it buddy.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Treeace.....Hudey?


 
UMmm...eehhhhhh....NO. That would be very unwise of me. Considering I have 0% confidence in the Browns. But thanks for asking.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> UMmm...eehhhhhh....NO. That would be very unwise of me. Considering I have 0% confidence in the Browns. But thanks for asking.


 
just bustin on ya. I got more confidence in the local weatherman than the Ben gals.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, Actually, 4:26,, I have been doing 12 hour days for the last couple of weeks. I leave home at 4:45 and back by 5. Working at Sea Port Village down at the harbor. I hired a climber Monday and interview a hopeful yesterday. I could use 2 more climbers and a groundie.
> Jeff



Jeff, you just need one of me...LOL..


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> The governor declared a state of emergency.
> 
> Time for a cold shower and to get the hell outta here. Nothing like a morning without coffee and hot water!


 
Better all be gone when we come down Tuesday! Or I'll have to show you guys how we drive in the snow! lol!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Matt bailed me out today ~ Thanks for the HELP!!!*

Although Matt has a new Son and a new crane he gave up a Sunday to bail me out of the job from Hades. One week after the job should have been completed with Matt's generous help we finally put it behind us.

First thing on day one, my vintage dump truck blew it's clutch. After two hours of an idle crew I was able to come up with a loaner. We hooked up the chipper and finally got underway but didn't even make it to the job before it blew a brake line, almost ramming my featherlight aluminum trailer with the tractor on it. I ran a light that had just turned red when I heard the front tires squealing coming up fast behind me. They smoked through after me and we parked it calling it luckey.

I had to hire a guy and paid him $100 a load to haul the big rounds out. The jerk didn't show the next day, but the loader (a backhoe) did and I had to pay him for nothing. Got the "loaner" back the next day, but was snowed (!) out. We came back the following day and had to quarter the remaining rounds and hand load them.

Today Matt came to my rescue and bailed me out. I was already underwater with crew and equipment costs, not to mention the week's work I had scheduled and couldn't do. The stumps would have taken a couple of days with my Steiner's grinder, and I just couldn't spend that kind of time on it with other work already delayed and waiting. Thanks again Matt! 

Anyways here's a video of the finally honed operation that Pittsburgh's premiere tree service put on today to finally get this job behind us:

[video=youtube;OcYbNRrPE-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcYbNRrPE-g[/video]

I brought Cousin Lee back to work now that the VA's doctors have his PTSS under control. You may remember Lee from the Pine tree in power lines video where he sent me on a wild ride by stopping the top of the tree with the Porta-Wrap. Lee tends to freeze up if things get stressful. At least he's not going "postal" on people anymore. I figured letting him drive the tractor would be I nice easy job for him today.

It's great when the community of tree workers here can lend a hand to help each other out.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Here it is, have the idea of taking off the side racks and putting on some 2x12s around it. The wood deck is pretty much shot, needs replacing. Think that it would be cool to get one of those saw mill bubbas over to make my own deck boards, but will probably just head too Lowes! Paid 1400 for it! Paid 2500 for the F-350 with the 8.5 Western Pro with wings. That dump has the drop sides and a scissor lift. Cab is rough but the diesel runs awesome


 
Here we can get cyprus which is awesome for beds, never rots. Cedar would work too, I believe anyway just thinkin lol


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> Although Matt has a new Son and a new crane he gave up a Sunday to bail me out of the job from Hades. One week after the job should have been completed with Matt's generous help we finally put it behind us.
> 
> First thing on day one, my vintage dump truck blew it's clutch. After two hours of an idle crew I was able to come up with a loaner. We hooked up the chipper and finally got underway but didn't even make it to the job before it blew a brake line, almost ramming my featherlight aluminum trailer with the tractor on it. I ran a light that had just turned red when I heard the front tires squealing coming up fast behind me. They smoked through after me and we parked it calling it luckey.
> 
> I had to hire a guy and paid him $100 a load to haul the big rounds out. The jerk didn't show the next day, but the loader (a backhoe) did and I had to pay him for nothing. Got the "loaner" back the next day, but was snowed (!) out. We came back the following day and had to quarter the remaining rounds and hand load them.
> 
> Today Matt came to my rescue and bailed me out. I was already underwater with crew and equipment costs, not to mention the week's work I had scheduled and couldn't do. The stumps would have taken a couple of days with my Steiner's grinder, and I just couldn't spend that kind of time on it with other work already delayed and waiting. Thanks again Matt!
> 
> Anyways here's a video of the finally honed operation that Pittsburgh's premiere tree service put on today to finally get this job behind us:
> 
> [video=youtube;OcYbNRrPE-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcYbNRrPE-g[/video]
> 
> I brought Cousin Lee back to work now that the VA's doctors have his PTSS under control. You may remember Lee from the Pine tree in power lines video where he sent me on a wild ride by stopping the top of the tree with the Porta-Wrap. Lee tends to freeze up if things get stressful. At least he's not going "postal" on people anymore. I figured letting him drive the tractor would be I nice easy job for him today.
> 
> It's great when the community of tree workers here can lend a hand to help each other out.


 
I'm not one to pass judgement on an entire op because of one video, but it looks like a fair amount of jack-assery going on there. And if I ever wanted a bobcat mounted stump grinder, I don't anymore.......


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> Although Matt has a new Son and a new crane he gave up a Sunday to bail me out of the job from Hades. One week after the job should have been completed with Matt's generous help we finally put it behind us.
> 
> First thing on day one, my vintage dump truck blew it's clutch. After two hours of an idle crew I was able to come up with a loaner. We hooked up the chipper and finally got underway but didn't even make it to the job before it blew a brake line, almost ramming my featherlight aluminum trailer with the tractor on it. I ran a light that had just turned red when I heard the front tires squealing coming up fast behind me. They smoked through after me and we parked it calling it luckey.
> 
> I had to hire a guy and paid him $100 a load to haul the big rounds out. The jerk didn't show the next day, but the loader (a backhoe) did and I had to pay him for nothing. Got the "loaner" back the next day, but was snowed (!) out. We came back the following day and had to quarter the remaining rounds and hand load them.
> 
> Today Matt came to my rescue and bailed me out. I was already underwater with crew and equipment costs, not to mention the week's work I had scheduled and couldn't do. The stumps would have taken a couple of days with my Steiner's grinder, and I just couldn't spend that kind of time on it with other work already delayed and waiting. Thanks again Matt!
> 
> Anyways here's a video of the finally honed operation that Pittsburgh's premiere tree service put on today to finally get this job behind us:
> 
> [video=youtube;OcYbNRrPE-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcYbNRrPE-g[/video]
> 
> I brought Cousin Lee back to work now that the VA's doctors have his PTSS under control. You may remember Lee from the Pine tree in power lines video where he sent me on a wild ride by stopping the top of the tree with the Porta-Wrap. Lee tends to freeze up if things get stressful. At least he's not going "postal" on people anymore. I figured letting him drive the tractor would be I nice easy job for him today.
> 
> It's great when the community of tree workers here can lend a hand to help each other out.


Omg, let that lawnmower rest, by now you know it's not quite getting it done, if not, we do. This is not lawnsite and I have tried to keep my thoughts silent but man give it a rest.


----------



## treeman75

Old lee dont seem too bright!


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> I'm not one to pass judgement on an entire op because of one video, but it looks like a fair amount of jack-assery going on there. And if I ever wanted a bobcat mounted stump grinder, I don't anymore.......


 
Seems like a bunch fn around and not getting much done! I hope you cleaned that stump up better than that.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Got back from the CA coast (Mendicino) from a weekend of work and fun.

5 people own this house on 5 ac. ...they wanted some tree's fell, and branches removed from over house.
Brought the log splitter to split up the logs, they were low on firewood.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Seems like the whole crew drinketh from the same well......


----------



## ropensaddle

Bigus Termitius said:


> Seems like the whole crew drinketh from the same well......


 
Omg lol days sumpin in da water


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok next stump I do, I will take a vid but my teeth are dull so just remember its usually even faster


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> I'm not one to pass judgement on an entire op because of one video, but it looks like a fair amount of jack-assery going on there. And if I ever wanted a bobcat mounted stump grinder, I don't anymore.......


 
depends on how you run it you can actually hog the crap out of it, i run the machine around 1/2 throttle. the largest stump thier i would have to guess is atleast 60-70" across from flare to flare, he shot that video 10 min into grinding and on 2 of them i ground in less than an hour of grind time they did the cleanup. something to do on a sunday but the other grinder we use is a bandit 3200 and for that kinda money they cost you would think stumps would just pop out of the ground but when you get into big oak and other dense wood still gotta do some chewing. i wouldnt say its much faster.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> depends on how you run it you can actually hog the crap out of it, i run the machine around 1/2 throttle. the largest stump thier i would have to guess is atleast 60-70" across from flare to flare, he shot that video 10 min into grinding and on 2 of them i ground in less than an hour of grind time they did the cleanup. something to do on a sunday but the other grinder we use is a bandit 3200 and for that kinda money they cost you would think stumps would just pop out of the ground but when you get into big oak and other dense wood still gotta do some chewing. i wouldnt say its much faster.



Rep. for Matt, for saving the day...good job Matt...


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> depends on how you run it you can actually hog the crap out of it, i run the machine around 1/2 throttle. the largest stump thier i would have to guess is atleast 60-70" across from flare to flare, he shot that video 10 min into grinding and on 2 of them i ground in less than an hour of grind time they did the cleanup. something to do on a sunday but the other grinder we use is a bandit 3200 and for that kinda money they cost you would think stumps would just pop out of the ground but when you get into big oak and other dense wood still gotta do some chewing. i wouldnt say its much faster.


 
Half throttle makes more sense now.. looks like the disk almost stopped dead a few times, that's all. Good job for helping out! You have some nice toys!


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> depends on how you run it you can actually hog the crap out of it, i run the machine around 1/2 throttle. the largest stump thier i would have to guess is atleast 60-70" across from flare to flare, he shot that video 10 min into grinding and on 2 of them i ground in less than an hour of grind time they did the cleanup. something to do on a sunday but the other grinder we use is a bandit 3200 and for that kinda money they cost you would think stumps would just pop out of the ground but when you get into big oak and other dense wood still gotta do some chewing. i wouldnt say its much faster.


 
Matt nothing against ya buddy but I gotta say mine is way faster, now mind you I like your bobcat and can appreciate its usefulness but my tow behind kicks ass on stumps. That stump was tops 15 minutes even at 8 inch or better depth. I grind golf courses at 12 per stump now granted their is big and little but they do most of the little ones with their tractor mounted grinder. I Average 10 stumps per hour and my best day was 127! This pin oak was 42 inch dbh it took 15 minutes even at that height!


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Rep. for Matt, for saving the day...good job Matt...


 
lol thanks man. id help anyone out if i had the time but over the years with 2 kids now and trying to run my crew and another one its gotten crazy i spend as much time doing paperwork as i do cutting trees anymore. workers comp, insurance, estimates everything is just a blur anymore. if i dont write it down ill forget it.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

mattfr12 said:


> lol thanks man. id help anyone out if i had the time but over the years with 2 kids now and trying to run my crew and another one its gotten crazy i spend as much time doing paperwork as i do cutting trees anymore. workers comp, insurance, estimates everything is just a blur anymore. if i dont write it down ill forget it.


 
I hear that...it's like all timers setting in.

Sam Adams----------5 P.M.

"Sam Adams, sam adams, who the frick n frack is sam adams, and why didn't I write down the number or address..........???


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Matt nothing against ya buddy but I gotta say mine is way faster, now mind you I like your bobcat and can appreciate its usefulness but my tow behind kicks ass on stumps. That stump was tops 15 minutes even at 8 inch or better depth. I grind golf courses at 12 per stump now granted their is big and little but they do most of the little ones with their tractor mounted grinder. I Average 10 stumps per hour and my best day was 127! This pin oak was 48 inch dbh it took 15 minutes even at that height!



i dont doubt it i bought it years ago from bobcat because i needed a way to load wood and grind stumps. i just could never bring myself to sell it. i dont take offense to that kinda stuff i would hope its faster. but for being a 2 part machine not really meant for grinding stumps i gotta say it isnt bad thats why ive never been able to part with it. i had less than an hour in that larger stump even with waiting to move the chips out of the way.

the 3200 is 80hp diesel remote controll on tracks ill have to get doug to shoot a video of that and see what you think i got a couple big stumps to do. used the bobcat because i didnt have to go get it i leave it in my garage.

use it for all kinds of stuff great for moving snow. put my 60 gun safe in my basment with it lol used extended forks.


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> Half throttle makes more sense now.. looks like the disk almost stopped dead a few times, that's all. Good job for helping out! You have some nice toys!


 
ya ill have to post a picture of everything one day i started at 17 and have acumulated alot of stuff over the years been in buisness for around 8-9 years.

alot of the reason for the 1/2 throttle is the being on an incline i dont know if im paranoid or not but some times i was at a pretty steep pitch and worry about oil pickup being able to keep up.

because when i was younger we use to starve our dirtbikes of oil by riding wheelies on them.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here is the finished product ...*



treeman75 said:


> Seems like a bunch fn around and not getting much done! I hope you cleaned that stump up better than that.



The video only showed the start of the cleanup, here is a shot of the finished job. The customer was quite happy with our work and gave me a $100 tip (_on a $5k job_) for our efforts, plus said he'd give me a great review on Angie's List. I've got over fifty reviews on the A-List and have been given over 300 "A" ratings with only two "B's" (_for price_) and nothing lower.

It seems I am a great success with the people who count. The no-accounts (_and you know who you are_) on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> i dont doubt it i bought it years ago from bobcat because i needed a way to load wood and grind stumps. i just could never bring myself to sell it. i dont take offense to that kinda stuff i would hope its faster. but for being a 2 part machine not really meant for grinding stumps i gotta say it isnt bad thats why ive never been able to part with it. i had less than an hour in that larger stump even with waiting to move the chips out of the way.
> 
> the 3200 is 80hp diesel remote controll on tracks ill have to get doug to shoot a video of that and see what you think i got a couple big stumps to do. used the bobcat because i didnt have to go get it i leave it in my garage.
> 
> use it for all kinds of stuff great for moving snow. put my 60 gun safe in my basment with it lol used extended forks.


 
60 gun wtf my man, if the commies invade ima gonna come see you lol I have a relic bobcat for a workhorse its way out dated and I won't even try to paint a purty picture lol, but it works. I want a newer and bigger one but will have to get by until the work accommodates the cost so till then I use my 4k skid steer lol.


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> Half throttle makes more sense now.. looks like the disk almost stopped dead a few times, that's all. Good job for helping out! You have some nice toys!


 
on another note if your looking for a stumper and dont already have the bobcat it would be smarter to buy a dedicated stumper if its 60hp or more i would assume it would be equivilent or faster.

if you have the bobcat already tho its alot cheaper than buying a 60hp grinder.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> 60 gun wtf my man, if the commies invade ima gonna come see you lol I have a relic bobcat for a workhorse its way out dated and I won't even try to paint a purty picture lol, but it works. I want a newer and bigger one but will have to get by until the work accommodates the cost so till then I use my 4k skid steer lol.


 
they lie when they say 60 gun safe tho it says 60 guns but maybe 60 22lr without scopes and smashed way in. i probably have around 20 in it with scopes on them and its a tight fit have to really be careful to put the ones you use the most up front.


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> The video only showed the start of the cleanup, here is a shot of the finished job. The customer was quite happy with our work and gave me a $100 tip (_on a $5k job_) for our efforts, plus said he'd give me a great review on Angie's List. I've got over fifty reviews on the A-List and have been given over 300 "A" ratings with only two "B's" (_for price_) and nothing lower.
> 
> It seems I am a great success with the people who count. The no-accounts (_and you know who you are_) on the other hand, not so much.


 
Well this no account sob says good job lol but then I don't count


----------



## the Aerialist

*You count in my book rope ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Well this no account sob says good job lol but then I don't count



All's well that ends well. Thanks to Matt, we finished up to the customer's satisfaction and got home early for once on this particular job. As to my tractor ~ it works well for _me_ and has allowed me to win some jobs that I wouldn't have even been able to bid on. The Steiner may not be for everyone's operation, but for my small residential work it has been a godsend. My customers like it, my crew loves it, and I think it's a blast to operate. I guess I could have bought my wife a nice car (_instead of the Colorado which I bought to haul it_) or maybe another airplane (_they are fun too_) but you pays yur money and takes yur choices.


----------



## no tree to big

AA what was with all of the customers lawn on those 8 wheels??? thought that thing was low impact and sliding around like it was on ice yikes... maybe try one of these plus it comes with a driver:msp_razz: View attachment 205079


----------



## the Aerialist

*Another Award just arrived ...*








> I am pleased to announce that Aerial Arborist Tree Service has been selected for the 2011 Best of Imperial Award by the US Commerce Association (USCA).
> I'm sure that your selection as a 2011 Award Winner is a reflection of the hard work of not only yourself, but of many people that have supported your business and contributed to the subsequent success of your organization. Congratulations on your selection to such an elite group of small businesses...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Something smells


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Happy halloween*

Not going out today, every year for Halloween, we go big for the hood kids. This year we have a haunted trail going out back, kids will go thru a grave yard, then they have to go see the witch doctor out by the big fire, if they make it thru those to then they have to make a run for it thru the dark part, if they are slow, weeza gunna gettem! I am Micheal Myers. Bought the whole getup. The mask is legit, spooks me out laying on my desk. Strobe lights, fog machine, monsters.the whole nine!
Took an old pulley and a cheap tag line and ran them up into a big oak next door, we have a weighted dummy on it (no, not me!), when they walk past, we will hang him. I am hoping for wet pants and tears, but they will be heavily rewarded with tons of candy for their bravery!


----------



## flushcut

ducaticorse said:


> And if I ever wanted a bobcat mounted stump grinder, I don't anymore.......


 
Right, that thing couldn't grind it's way out of a paper bag I mean hell I had a US Praxis baby grinder that cut better than that.


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


> We hooked up the chipper and finally got underway but didn't even make it to the job before it blew a brake line, almost ramming my featherlight aluminum trailer with the tractor on it. I ran a light that had just turned red when I heard the front tires squealing coming up fast behind me. They smoked through after me and we parked it calling it luckey.



I am trying to understand this scenario as you described it. From what I can tell you were in the lead truck and pulling a trailer with a tractor. You ran a red light but were then almost struck by your dump truck that was following you that locked its brakes up stopping at the red light you just ran? Doesn't make sense to me....



the Aerialist said:


> Anyways here's a video of the finally honed operation that Pittsburgh's premiere tree service put on today to finally get this job behind us:



Wow, premier seems to have a different meaning here in the horse capital of the world. In fact, it is defined as "first in rank; chief; leading". I find it highly doubtful that a "premier" company utilizes "vintage" equipment or employs individuals who are unable to safely operate equipment. One would also think that a "premier" company would bring the best available tools to the job, not a simply a garden tractor with a couple of inexperienced operators. 



the Aerialist said:


> The video only showed the start of the cleanup, here is a shot of the finished job. The customer was quite happy with our work and gave me a $100 tip (_on a $5k job_) for our efforts, plus said he'd give me a great review on Angie's List. I've got over fifty reviews on the A-List and have been given over 300 "A" ratings with only two "B's" (_for price_) and nothing lower.



I am not familiar with Angie's List but could you explain how you would get "300 "A" ratings" on "fifty reviews"? Maybe my math is failing or I don't understand their system.


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


>





the Aerialist said:


> I am pleased to announce that Aerial Arborist Tree Service has been selected for the 2011 Best of Imperial Award by the US Commerce Association (USCA).
> I'm sure that your selection as a 2011 Award Winner is a reflection of the hard work of not only yourself, but of many people that have supported your business and contributed to the subsequent success of your organization. Congratulations on your selection to such an elite group of small businesses...



The Truth-O-Meter says....






At a quick glance, one would think the award is from the U. S. Chamber of Commerce. However, it is from the U.S. Commerce Association, a New York based group. While Mr. Metcalfe touts his award, he fails to mention that he actually had to pay to receive it. How meaningful is an award that you have to purchase?

If you look at the USCA's home page you will notice a large box where you enter your "award code" to claim your "award".

Home

The below information was taken directly from the "Contact Us" page of their website.

Award Winner FAQ:

How was I selected as a winner?
*Selection as an Award Winner is determined by the marketing success of your company in your local community and business category.* The USCA "Best of Local Business" Award Program uses information gathered internally in conjunction with third-party data as a part of its selection process.

Do I have to become a member to receive my award?
As an Award recipient, there is no requirement to join the USCA. *We simply ask each award recipient to pay for the cost of their plaque.* The revenue generated by the USCA through the Award Program helps to pay for operational support, marketing and partnership programs for local businesses across America.

How much does the plaque cost?
*There are various plaques sizes and shipping options.* Simply click on the link in the email you received and follow the instructions for pricing and to receive your award. 

In short, purchasing the "award" shown above simply helps to support the mission of the USCA. While at quick blush it seems impressive, it is simply a marketing ploy of the USCA to generate revenue that Mr. Metcalfe fell for. Apparently "premier" does not extend to his business acumen.


----------



## the Aerialist

*See it works like this:*

I was the lead truck pulling my trailer. A light ahead went caution and I stopped quickly to keep our caravan together. That's when I heard the front tires of the dump following screeching as he blew a brake line when he tried to stop. I then ran the light which had just turned red to avoid being rear-ended by my own crew. They followed me through the red light. Are you following?

Yes "premiere" is first rank, top rated, and most excellent service. On Angie's List there is a section the the customers assign a letter grade from A to F. In that section there are six categories that are assigned a letter grade out of my more than 50 A-List reviews I have aced over 300 of the individual categories with only two "B's" given and nothing lower. Both of those "B's" were for the category "Price". Not surprising since I am usually higher priced than anybody. I can get away with this because of my status as Pittsburgh's premier tree service (_as you defined it_) attracts customers who are willing to pay more for high quality work.

That I am a nearly 65 year old man in this business for only five years working with ancient equipment for the most part, and hiring relatives with "issues" blows the minds of many here and distorts their perceptions of self worth, so they react negatively to me. Like I give a rat's Arse about what anyone but my loyal customers think about me and the work I do.

My business is thriving because of the dedication I have to customer satisfaction. I have built a reputation with my customers that is unparalleled not only here in pittsburgh but most likely nationwide as well. Anybody else care to post a screen shot of their A-List rankings?


----------



## the Aerialist

*I just posted that to irritate ...*



Guido Salvage said:


> The Truth-O-Meter says....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a quick glance, one would think the award is from the U. S. Chamber of Commerce. However, it is from the U.S. Commerce Association, a New York based group. While Mr. Metcalfe touts his awar...



Yes that's bogus, they probably send out millions of them. I'm sure anyone here could get one ingraved for a low low price of ??? I didn't even read that far in the email that came last night as I posted. Just threw that up there to see if anyone was smart enough to figure it out.

The Angie's list Super Service Award is not so easy to fake, less than 5% of contractors get one. Can anyone, _ANYONE_, post theirs?


----------



## treeclimber101

This house should be on a episode of hoarders , this is a township job , from which the HO was ticketed in JULY for this fallen tree , so enjoy View attachment 205100
View attachment 205102
View attachment 205103
And oh yes we had to cut a path to the tree , and there were rats as big as puppies wobbling about ....


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> Yes that's bogus, they probably send out millions of them. I'm sure anyone here could get one ingraved for a low low price of ??? I didn't even read that far in the email that came last night as I posted. Just threw that up there to see if anyone was smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> The Angie's list Super Service Award is not so easy to fake, less than 5% of contractors get one. Can anyone, _ANYONE_, post theirs?


 We don't have a- list here but we do have bbb and I was ranked excellent in it but quit payin the dues. I'm not real proud of the award because I have seen others in it that I know spur prunes! I will use the certified label once I determine I have enough knowledge to be worthy of its meaning. I would feel it would or should carry much more weight.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Old lee dont seem too bright!


 
Yea I am gonna guess he has been unplugged for quite sometime ..... I love that he had to be told to back up , and then he hit the trailer again while he was looking backwards as if the machine was in reverse reminds me of AUSTIN POWERS .......


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


> Yes that's bogus, they probably send out millions of them. I'm sure anyone here could get one ingraved for a low low price of ??? I didn't even read that far in the email that came last night as I posted. Just threw that up there to see if anyone was smart enough to figure it out.



Now that you have been caught attempting to perpetrate a fraud on the group, it suddenly becomes a joke and a test to "see if anyone was smart enough to figure it out"? A while back in this post http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/178073-4.htm#post3098302 you raved about being "in Mensa territory" and complained of the "burden" of being "the smartest guy" while indicating that the remainder of the AS members "are barely literate". 

Score one today for the "barely literate" crowd. If you are willing to be untruthful about a bought "award" in order to enhance your image, what other information that you have posted here may not be accurate? Seems like you have an overinflated view of your abilities and the work that you perform. 

And by the way Mr. Mensa, the correct spelling is "engraved". You see, the forum software has this neat spellchecker feature that underlines any incorrectly spelled words in red and actually gives you options to select the correct one. A high percentage of the "barely literate" crowd have already figured this out...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Have I lied?*



Guido Salvage said:


> Now that you have been caught attempting to perpetrate a fraud on the group, it suddenly becomes a joke and a test to "see if anyone was smart enough to figure it out"? A while back in this post http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/178073-4.htm#post3098302 you raved about being "in Mensa territory" and complained of the "burden" of being "the smartest guy" while indicating that the remainder of the AS members "are barely literate".
> 
> Score one today for the "barely literate" crowd. If you are willing to be untruthful about a bought "award" in order to enhance your image, what other information that you have posted here may not be accurate? Seems like you have an overinflated view of your abilities and the work that you perform.
> 
> And by the way Mr. Mensa, the correct spelling is "engraved". You see, the forum software has this neat spellchecker feature that underlines any incorrectly spelled words in red and actually gives you options to select the correct one. A high percentage of the "barely literate" crowd have already figured this out...



Har Har Har, collectively you are my playthings ~ show the "untruth" in what I posted. Others here have made my presence on this forum like an invite to a barroom brawl. I have accepted the challenge, much as i would in a barroom brawl. My superior intellect makes dealing with the losers here trivial. like wading into a bunch of drunks with a S.A.W.


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


> Har Har Har, collectively you are my playthings ~ show the "untruth" in what I posted. Others here have made my presence on this forum like an invite to a barroom brawl. I have accepted the challenge, much as i would in a barroom brawl. My superior intellect makes dealing with the losers here trivial. like wading into a bunch of drunks with a S.A.W.



For starters, you attempted to mislead the members of this forum that your business had actually won an award. Due to my diligence, we now know this not to be true and in an effort to cover your tracks, you now proclaim it to be a test to check our intelligence. Seems extremely untruthful and deceitful to me, but clearly demonstrates who has the higher intellect.  



the Aerialist said:


> *Another Award just arrived ...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am pleased to announce that Aerial Arborist Tree Service has been selected for the 2011 Best of Imperial Award by the US Commerce Association (USCA).
> I'm sure that your selection as a 2011 Award Winner is a reflection of the hard work of not only yourself, but of many people that have supported your business and contributed to the subsequent success of your organization. Congratulations on your selection to such an elite group of small businesses... _


 
While I had never encountered you on this forum until this morning, it is clear that your suffer from Narcissistic Personality Disorder. You exhibit an extremely high sense of self importance with a strong need for attention and admiration while believing you are superior to others. This coupled with the lack of regard you hold for the thoughts and feelings of others falls into the classic definition of the syndrome.

The Mayo Clinic lists the following traits as symptoms of the disorder:

* Believing that you're better than others
* Fantasizing about power, success and attractiveness
* Exaggerating your achievements or talents
* Expecting constant praise and admiration
* Believing that you're special and acting accordingly
* Failing to recognize other people's emotions and feelings
* Expecting others to go along with your ideas and plans
* Taking advantage of others
* Expressing disdain for those you feel are inferior
* Being jealous of others
* Believing that others are jealous of you
* Trouble keeping healthy relationships
* Setting unrealistic goals
* Being easily hurt and rejected
* Having a fragile self-esteem
* Appearing as tough-minded or unemotional

Narcissistic personality disorder: Symptoms - MayoClinic.com

It is interesting how many of these traits are exhibited in your 5 sentence post I have quoted at the top of this response. It also helps to explain the rationale you may have for posting videos of your jobs even in the face of ridicule and criticism from forum members.

By the way, I is always capitalized as is any word at the beginning of a sentence. That is the thing about self important arrogant types, they always make mistakes!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I am gonna guess he has been unplugged for quite sometime ..... I love that he had to be told to back up , and then he hit the trailer again while he was looking backwards as if the machine was in reverse reminds me of AUSTIN POWERS .......


 
Rotflmfao, nuff said. I have to admit I've done stupid chit but no way anyone is gonna have a video of it  I would of got that film pronto its one thing to do a stupid and another to be taped doing it:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 205135
Theres the house lol View attachment 205133


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


>


 
LIAR LIAR YOUR VAGINAS ON FIRE :msp_w00t:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Were all a bit crazy ...*



ropensaddle said:


> Rotflmfao, nuff said. I have to admit I've done stupid chit but no way anyone is gonna have a video of it  I would of got that film pronto its one thing to do a stupid and another to be taped doing it:monkey:



I have to say I was more amused by Lee on that one than angered. The fact that I was rolling the cam for it gave me great anticipation of all the times I'd get to show it to him and other Family members for years to come.

Lee's not a bad guy, it's just that his post-traumatic return from the Navy left him essentially homeless and disturbed for 15 years. I've tried to rehab him but his condition is too severe for any kind of "normal" duties.

He exhibits many of the symptoms that Guido ascribes to me in his "Narcissistic Personality Disorder" rant above. Maybe it's a Family trait.


----------



## the Aerialist

Guido Salvage said:


> ... By the way, I is always capitalized as is any word at the beginning of a sentence. That is the thing about self important arrogant types, they always make mistakes!



Oh I make mistakes all the time, one of which was that I could learn from fellow climbers and business operators here to become a better at my trade. Instead I found a snake pit of bottled scorpions who feel the need to strike out at others due to their own inadequate personalities.

By your signature you have shown your own small mind.



> "_Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people._" ~ Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> I have to say I was more amused by Lee on that one than angered. The fact that I was rolling the cam for it gave me great anticipation of all the times I'd get to show it to him and other Family members for years to come.
> 
> Lee's not a bad guy, it's just that his post-traumatic return from the Navy left him essentially homeless and disturbed for 15 years. I've tried to rehab him but his condition is too severe for any kind of "normal" duties.
> 
> He exhibits many of the symptoms that Guido ascribes to me in his "Narcissistic Personality Disorder" rant above. Maybe it's a Family trait.


 
Well I quit reading the symptoms because they sorta resembled someone I know Anyway we all have done stupid chit its just plain fact so I may poke fun but I will usually admit the stupids but you ain't gonna get the satifaction of taping me lol


----------



## lxt

WOW............. "premier" tree service with no Certification(s), a bought award & some A-list hocus pocus.......buy me 1 Ill buy ya 2 reviews! & the claim @ being expensive................OK.......!

Doug..........I dont get ya, why post stuff that is BS? why not just try to create a clean slate & be a Pro about it? your wonderful award through the A-list (is this what we`re calling it?) is truly laughable, from a trade standard you follow very little if any of the A-300 & from watching your Vids.... Ansi Z133 is no where in your vocabulary! Are you even registered through PA HIC?

If only the people who give out these awards would actually make sure the company adheres to standards of the business they`re in...........then the award would mean something!!!! But honestly...your A-list award is a paper title Rocky.......& then Treevet & Seer wonder why Im bitter about having to get more Certs?..........All i can say is AA..........!



LXT................


----------



## the Aerialist

ropensaddle said:


> Well I quit reading the symptoms because they sorta resembled someone I know Anyway we all have done stupid chit its just plain fact so I may poke fun but I will usually admit the stupids but you ain't gonna get the satifaction of taping me lol



Well Rope, many would say you'd have to be crazy to do this work in the first place. I've certainly had my share of "stupids", although I refer to them as "senior moments", trouble is a lot of them are on video, some of which I've posted here.


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


>


 









Retail landscaping is what the award is for, really............& you paid for that? I just picture the steiner dragging that log through the yard & thinking.....did they see that Vid & is this a comedy award? 




LXT................


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


> Oh I make mistakes all the time, one of which was that I could learn from fellow climbers and business operators here to become a better at my trade. Instead I found a snake pit of bottled scorpions who feel the need to strike out at others due to their own inadequate personalities.
> 
> By your signature you have shown your own small mind.



A major component of learning is being receptive to the guidance that is provided. It is very hard to do that when you are defending your own actions and issuing personal attacks against those that critique your work or question your statements.

Perhaps it is not the others that have inadequate personalities and your view that they are striking out may be due to your inability to accept criticism. I would ask you to review the list of traits above and see if that might be the source of some of the problems you perceive exist with the members of this forum.

Bragging that you have "superior intellect" and that you consider other forum members your "playthings" certainly raises questions as to your motivation and open mindedness. I would also state that I do not see that type of arrogance as being productive in the business world.

As for me, I am married and have no interest in being one of your "playthings".


----------



## the Aerialist

*Premier by definition ...*



lxt said:


> WOW...



Well Doug it's like this, once I found out what this forum is all about (it's Fight Club for climbers) I have not shied away from it, I have embraced it. I've never been able to turn the other cheek when slapped, and I have been slapped around quite a bit here, mostly by the usual suspects and I am willing and quite able to defend myself.

I started my business with one laser like focus - customer service. It's an idea I had and I'd love to discuss it but most here would rather throw hissy fits and engage in keyboard warfare with personal insults and degrading comments. Small minds you see.

The Angie's List Super Service Award is just as it's name implies ~ it's for super service, not super certified. It's based on the reviews written by actual customers, not commities of paper pushers. As long as I continue to please my customers with my work and they are willing to give me all "A's" in the categories that matter, my business will thrive.


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


>



Aerial Mason- Congratulations! Very impressive. Why don't you cement it to your tractor hood so everyone can see it?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Try to keep up doug ...*



lxt said:


> ...& you paid for that? ...?


 
Your reading comprehension is low doug, it was an email I received last night as I posted the video. I just posted it to incite the rage of the losers here. I don't even know how much they want for one. I'm sure if you asked they'd put "tree service" or anything else you want on it. It's probably your only chance at "winning" anything doug, you should go for it.


----------



## ducaticorse

*For Treevet and Sgreanbeans*

I'm going to build out the top to 3/4 with some plywood, then sand the rust spots and shoot fresh black. Doing the cab over too.


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> Your reading comprehension is low doug, it was an email I received last night as I posted the video. I just posted it to incite the rage of the losers here. I don't even know how much they want for one. I'm sure if you asked they'd put "tree service" or anything else you want on it. It's probably your only chance at "winning" anything doug, you should go for it.


 
I'm so tired of seeing this BS everytime I come on here. You sir, set yourself up for a typed out beating everytime you post your rediculous videos, and claims of premier this and premier that. If I had to guess, it's almost as if you enjoy the outrage caused by them, and the ensuing riots that take place here on this board. AND SHAME on the members who keep the fire ignited for playing into this crap! Why encourage him? AA, I never really had an opinion on you, and even after I viewed the last rediculous video you released, I still don't. But I will tell you this. Having a total hazard like Lee on your crews proves that you don't give a crap about safety. And if he really is suffering from a serious mental condition, he HAS NO BUSINESS BEING ON A TREE CREW. That should be someting that a "MENSA' candidate should know, BUT unfortunately intelligence and common sense have NOTHING to do with eachother, and CERTAINLY don't come hand in hand.


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


> Your reading comprehension is low doug, it was an email I received last night as I posted the video. I just posted it to incite the rage of the losers here. I don't even know how much they want for one. I'm sure if you asked they'd put "tree service" or anything else you want on it. It's probably your only chance at "winning" anything doug, you should go for it.



In actuality your post proclaimed "Another Award just arrived ... " and it was yet another attempt to demonstrate your superiority over the hard working and knowledgeable people on this forum. It was not posted as a joke, no mention was made that it was an image received via e-mail; it was simply an attempt to blow your horn and rub an "award" in the faces of the members here.

If I had not taken 3 minutes out of my day to research the U.S. Commerce Association and uncover it was actually an "award" you could purchase via a contribution, you would have continued to deceive people. The problem with narcissistic people is that their self inflated view of themselves makes it virtually impossible for them to see themselves as others see them. 

Perhaps if you eliminated the condescending tone of your posts, you would find that people might be more willing to give consideration to what you have to say.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

OK Smith & Jones, stop fighting and post some pics of whatja do today...stop being posser's...LOL

Oh, P.S, shouldnt some of you be in the arborist 101 thread ??..lol


----------



## the Aerialist

woodsman44 said:


> OK Smith & Jones, stop fighting and post some pics of whatja do today...stop being posser's...LOL



Yeah this whole sheet storm happened because I posted a video of what Matt and I did on Sunday. Cousin Lee was the main player though, and I thought I'd share that with you fine gentlemen. 

At least I post what I do and what happens, good and bad. You guys should get real, show us your work, some of you must do more than post criticism of others, where's the beef?


----------



## Guido Salvage

woodsman44 said:


> OK Smith & Jones, stop fighting and post some pics of whatja do today...stop being posser's...LOL


 

Let's see, 2 loads of laundry, dropped books off at the library, grocery shopping, washed the dishes.... :hmm3grin2orange:

By the way, did I mention that the mailman dropped off a new handle for my Homelite 540? It is a metal one off an 8800 so hopefully this will not happen again.


----------



## arborpros

I had to go to an old clients house to get 3 squirrel nests down out of his tree. His wife was busting his balls about the squirrels getting in to the attic in the Winter. Long story short, I climbed the tree and removed 3 empty squirrel nests. Took me 15 minutes. He tried to pay me $100 but I could not accept it. I thought he was going to beat me down for not taking the money. Just a good old guy. He owns a building I rent from him for another business and his whole family treats me awesome. How do you not do him the favor? Feel good about it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am going to take my kid's 'Trick or Treating' in a little bit. I feel a little quilty here in San Diego, knowing back east got hit kinda hard. 
These 12 hour day's are not as bad as I thought they would be. 
Jeff


----------



## chief116

Storm clean up today. Got my old lady stuck in traffic on her way to work shutting down rt 1 to take a pine, hickory, oak and 3 dead ash trees off the powerlines. Sorry no pics.

Finished that around 3pm and went to Beverly to "pull a tree out of a house" as the message the boss left said.
Took 2 picks and a bagster to get it off the roof, butt pick of the broken leader was 2800, brush was 3200.









Took us a little more than 2 hours all told, including waiting for the detail officer to shut down the road and some personnel swapping to accomodate trick or treating. Pulled into the yard at 6 and still managed to get a solid hour of trick or treating with my little girl in.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I hauled a cord of wood, and ground a stump then set on stand and watched squirrels. Sorry only old pics, my camera is someplace; the wifey knows but shes tight lipped


----------



## ropensaddle

Gotta love competition








Damn I miss my dog


----------



## treeman75

Took my boys trick or treating. I took some before pics of a job I started today I will post them when im done.


----------



## treevet

the Aerialist said:


> Yes that's bogus, they probably send out millions of them. I'm sure anyone here could get one ingraved for a low low price of ??? I didn't even read that far in the email that came last night as I posted. Just threw that up there to see if anyone was smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> The Angie's list Super Service Award is not so easy to fake, less than 5% of contractors get one. Can anyone, _ANYONE_, post theirs?


 
Pretty certain I recall you scamming the Angie's system just like everything else about you is a scam or a bald faced lie. I recall you saying you gave discounts on take downs regardless of the stumbling way you complete them in return for the customer reciprocating with a good review on Angie's List. 

You should either be banned after this last hoax award by management like you were on TWorld or we all should commit to put The Aenalist on "Ignore" permanently. Likely the former is not gonna happen if it has not happened to date so...

is anyone in agreement on the latter? If so "quote" this post and type in your name after you have done it.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Pretty certain I recall you scamming the Angie's system just like everything else about you is a scam or a bald faced lie. I recall you saying you gave discounts on take downs regardless of the stumbling way you complete them in return for the customer reciprocating with a good review on Angie's List.
> 
> You should either be banned after this last hoax award by management like you were on TWorld or we all should commit to put The Aenalist on "Ignore" permanently. Likely the former is not gonna happen if it has not happened to date so...
> 
> is anyone in agreement on the latter? If so "quote" this post and type in your name after you have done it.



I posted a picture of my f600 a few posts above.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> I posted a picture of my f600 a few posts above.


 
Sweet....but look better with some higloss burnt orange paint on the cab lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Sweet....but look better with some higloss burnt orange paint on the cab lol.


 
Ahhh, I get it... I was actually considering the safety orange with the fenders done in black. I'm painting the chip and bucket truck to match this year, I just can't decide what color scheme to go with. All I know for sure right now is that I want the boxes on both to be black.


----------



## treevet

Shun the Aenalist....[video=youtube_share;Gg0pnCk81sg]http://youtu.be/Gg0pnCk81sg[/video]


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Pretty certain I recall you scamming the Angie's system just like everything else about you is a scam or a bald faced lie. I recall you saying you gave discounts on take downs regardless of the stumbling way you complete them in return for the customer reciprocating with a good review on Angie's List.
> 
> You should either be banned after this last hoax award by management like you were on TWorld or we all should commit to put The Aenalist on "Ignore" permanently. Likely the former is not gonna happen if it has not happened to date so...
> 
> is anyone in agreement on the latter? If so "quote" this post and type in your name after you have done it.


 
I will quote you Dave, 
There needs to be a separate room for these guy's. 
Otherwise, why should hang on here unless we just like the 'reality' of it?
Yeah, sometimes it is fun to bash someone, but, this guy, Doug, 
Really?
Someone might read his crap!
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> Ahhh, I get it... I was actually considering the safety orange with the fenders done in black. I'm painting the chip and bucket truck to match this year, I just can't decide what color scheme to go with. All I know for sure right now is that I want the boxes on both to be black.


 
i could never decide on a paint job like making the box one color and the truck another. i have been trying to think of a good one for a while now. Im finally working on getting my trucks logo'ed up now. another member here is actually helping me with that. 

dont have a single name or phone# on nothing i gotta change that. not necissarily to boost sales but to make sure im not mistaken for someone else.


----------



## OLD OAK

mattfr12 said:


> i could never decide on a paint job like making the box one color and the truck another. i have been trying to think of a good one for a while now. Im finally working on getting my trucks logo'ed up now. another member here is actually helping me with that.
> 
> dont have a single name or phone# on nothing i gotta change that. not necissarily to boost sales but to make sure im not mistaken for someone else.


 
Truck looks good, what year ? mine is a 84 f600 370-gas 16 ft dump.


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> i could never decide on a paint job like making the box one color and the truck another. i have been trying to think of a good one for a while now. Im finally working on getting my trucks logo'ed up now. another member here is actually helping me with that.
> 
> dont have a single name or phone# on nothing i gotta change that. not necissarily to boost sales but to make sure im not mistaken for someone else.


 
LOL, hear ya on that. I'm focusing attention on my "brand" for 2012, so people in the neighborhoods will start identifying my services with the continuity of the aesthetics of my equipment. That alone will boost sales and instill consumer confidence in my abilities.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Ignoring me would work better than provoking me ...*



treevet said:


> Pretty certain I recall you scamming the Angie's system just like everything else about you is a scam or a bald faced lie. I recall you saying you gave discounts on take downs regardless of the stumbling way you complete them in return for the customer reciprocating with a good review on Angie's List.
> 
> You should either be banned after this last hoax award by management like you were on TWorld or we all should commit to put The Aenalist on "Ignore" permanently. Likely the former is not gonna happen if it has not happened to date so...
> 
> is anyone in agreement on the latter? If so "quote" this post and type in your name after you have done it.


 
You recall? You are full of shat, lxt made up a story about how I "scammed" people into writing good reviews for me. Now just how would I do that? No one has any control over what A-List members write about their experiences with contractors except the members themselves.

If all the pathetic losers here would put me on ignore then they wouldn't respond like kindergardeners to my posts and the forum would be a much nicer place. Those who treat me with respect will get respect from me, as it has always been.

I look forward to the #### Clique of internet bullies here dropping out of any discussions I choose to participate in.


----------



## ducaticorse

OLD OAK said:


> Truck looks good, what year ? mine is a 84 f600 370-gas 16 ft dump.


 
Thanks. It's an 88 F600 370 5spd slpit, dual tanks. Has 40K original miles and was stored in doors it's whole life before I got ahold of it. It's in really nice shape. I'm excited to finally be getting around painting, and finishing the box up. I've had it for close to a year now, and have done nothing with it..


----------



## treevet

the Aerialist said:


> You recall? You are full of shat, lxt made up a story about how I "scammed" people into writing good reviews for me. Now just how would I do that?.



By giving them an even a lower price than the true price you get for your pos rag tag beginner service as opposed to the lying and phony prices you are famous for posting dichwad. In return the tight wad customers you work for give you a false good review...

probably like on that mess of a job you just screwed up, getting baled our by another tree service finishing it for you. We would have likely finished that job in one day.

We got a scammer in Cinci. just like you Aenalist.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Angies List is much like the reputation given out on this site. Anybody can give it and just because you have a bunch of it does not mean that you are knowledgeable on a subject or capable of doing a job.

It appears that the Aerialist's main objective is to have excellent reviews on Angies List. As a business owner I would be more concerned with giving the customer great service at a competitive price while exceeding their expectations. Something we call value. Premier companies find that word of mouth is the best form of advertising and don't need to rely on reviews posted on a website. Their work tells the story and stands the test of time.


----------



## tree MDS

Wow. I see the Analist has once again made a strong showing! Too bad I don't wanna waste my battery on the video, sounds like a goodn! 

For whatever reason, my phone has full power here at 2:30 am. It doesn't work during the day, on account of the power and cell towers being down from the storm still. Works out and about some, just not at home. Its very spotty though. They say my town might not get power back for "several" more days. Talk about miserable!

Took today just to chase down jobs mostly, which went well. Tomorrow is actual workie, and then some more estimates. Busy, busy, busy now! Some areas are like war zones out there! Nothing me and the other 400 fully equipped local tree services around here can't handle though! Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> I'm going to build out the top to 3/4 with some plywood, then sand the rust spots and shoot fresh black. Doing the cab over too.



Cool truck. These things are BEAST!

Make sure you use actual plywood. I used wafer board once, BAD IDEA! After a couple of days I realized the chips were working the wafer's loose and I blew a hole in the side! Also, the air vent's, we tried several different things, ended up gettinG registers covers from Menards and painting them black, but man, could that thing hold some chips! Only problem I have is the bed does not tip as much as I like, sometimes stuff did not want to come out.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Cool truck. These things are BEAST!
> 
> Make sure you use actual plywood. I used wafer board once, BAD IDEA! After a couple of days I realized the chips were working the wafer's loose and I blew a hole in the side! Also, the air vent's, we tried several different things, ended up gettinG registers covers from Menards and painting them black, but man, could that thing hold some chips! Only problem I have is the bed does not tip as much as I like, sometimes stuff did not want to come out.


 
Funny you mention that about the bed. Mine does the exact same thing. I am having the geometry changed at a truck shop so I can get more tilt out of it. It sucks right now for dumping chips. Doesn't go nearly as high as my 1ton or forestry package. Plus, it has a wood deck, and creates more friction than steel, which makes it even worse.


----------



## the Aerialist

treevet said:


> By giving them an even a lower price than the true price you get for your pos rag tag beginner service as opposed to the lying and phony prices you are famous for posting dichwad. In return the tight wad customers you work for give you a false good review...
> 
> probably like on that mess of a job you just screwed up, getting baled our by another tree service finishing it for you. We would have likely finished that job in one day...



Well Matt did bail me out of grinding the huge stumps out with his Bobcat. It would have taken me a week to grind them out with my puny tractor. Having said that, those stumps used to be huge Pin Oaks that overhung the house and the wires. I didn't need any help with that part of the job.

I bid the job @ $5000 (_and that included the A-List discount of $200_). I wasn't the lowest bidder but I still got the job. I always ask the customer after the job is finished what other prices were bid so I can see just how my pricing stacks up compared to others. 

My customers are not "tight wads". I think you are confusing Angie's List with Craig's List. I stopped running craigslist ads because too many of the responders were exactly that, tight wads looking for the cheapest possible price. 

I often find out that customers hire me based on reputation for quality work, not low price, and many of my jobs are "word of mouth" from prior customers. Angie's List is "word of mouth" writ large however, and once you establish and excellent set of ratings there your business (_whatever it is_) will take off. 70 ~ 80% of my work is now from the A-List and I don't even advertise anywhere else because I don't need to.

Angie's List is nationwide and no one on this forum but me has posted their "Super Service" award, why is that do you suppose?.

Oh yeah I sure left a mess at the job:


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> You recall? You are full of shat, lxt made up a story about how I "scammed" people into writing good reviews for me. Now just how would I do that? No one has any control over what A-List members write about their experiences with contractors except the members themselves.
> 
> If all the pathetic losers here would put me on ignore then they wouldn't respond like kindergardeners to my posts and the forum would be a much nicer place. Those who treat me with respect will get respect from me, as it has always been.
> 
> I look forward to the #### Clique of internet bullies here dropping out of any discussions I choose to participate in.



You said once that I have you all wrong. No, I have you pegged. You have us all wrong. You thought that you would be able to get on here and lie and we wouldn't know, well......... we do. What is really bad is you tell lies upon lies and then you cant even remember what you said. But then, when you are busted, you try and spin it to make it look like you "knew" and that your doing it just to get under our skin. Which is it. That video is a perfect example of what you are. Just a bunch of jackassery going on. I really don't want ya to go, I love the fact that when everybody else is fighting, the one thing that brings them together is you. And I LOVE YOUR VIDEOS. They are so good for training. I show them to my guys and simply say. "If you work like this, you will be fired" or "this is what separates us from them"
The one thing I fear fake Marine. You eventually will get killed or kill someone else. Although you are a turd, your my favorite one.
So be careful, I want to see more of your ridiculous videos. Showing a bunch them at a party this weekend, can you make some knew ones by the end of the week?
Whadya think of the Griener 2000? Does all that yours does, and even a little more, it mows grass. and I paid 250.00 for it. 
BTW, what is PTSS? What did Lee do in the Navy to get it? Let me guess, he was a Seal with Tricky #### and seen way to much action.Or was it the time that u guys sneaked into that Russian Air base and.......................


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> Well Matt did bail me out of grinding the huge stumps out with his Bobcat. It would have taken me a week to grind them out with my puny tractor. Having said that, those stumps used to be huge Pin Oaks that overhung the house and the wires. I didn't need any help with that part of the job.
> 
> I bid the job @ $5000 (_and that included the A-List discount of $200_). I wasn't the lowest bidder but I still got the job. I always ask the customer after the job is finished what other prices were bid so I can see just how my pricing stacks up compared to others.
> 
> My customers are not "tight wads". I think you are confusing Angie's List with Craig's List. I stopped running craigslist ads because too many of the responders were exactly that, tight wads looking for the cheapest possible price.
> 
> I often find out that customers hire me based on reputation for quality work, not low price, and many of my jobs are "word of mouth" from prior customers. Angie's List is "word of mouth" writ large however, and once you establish and excellent set of ratings there your business (_whatever it is_) will take off. 70 ~ 80% of my work is now from the A-List and I don't even advertise anywhere else because I don't need to.
> 
> Angie's List is nationwide and no one on this forum but me has posted their "Super Service" award, why is that do you suppose?.


 
I agree with you on how valuable great ratings on Angie's list can be to a business. I am a rated company there as well, even though I didn't ask anyone to do that. I also don't think it's a terrible idea to ask for positive ratings from customers if they percieve that you have done a good job either. As for the discount you give, I don't really find anything wrong with that because Angie's list costs money to sign up for, and further you arte asking a customer to take time out of their day to promote your business. Large companies do this sort of marketing daily. 

However, what you need to keep in mind, is that ANYONE, can just start going around to say, everyone they know on facebook and do the same thing without having ever have started a chain saw, and get the same type of reviews. Just because you have several hundred great reviews on A list, doesn't mean you are a great outfit, it just means that there are other anonymous individuals out there that say you are. It's called marketing, and we all have been taken once or twice by a slick add that sounds too good to be true. not to say that you fall into this category of course, because I don't know you all that well.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had the haunted trail last night, must of had 4-500 kids! HOLY BAT SHAT! IT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME! I put a big sign up and oh man, did they come. It was a blast, made at least 10 or so kids cry, made a mom pee her pants. We had 6 monsters and 1 acre to cover, I'm a little tired today and my throat feels like sand paper from screaming! We went thru 200bucks worth of candy in no time! Had to make another trip and we learned something. DO NOT BUY CANDY ON HALLOWEEN. They really stick it to ya. A week ago we were paying $2.50 a bag, same bag,same store....last night..........$5.99!!!! Talk about gouging!
Next year I'm going as AA


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Had the hunted trail last night, must of had 4-500 kids! HOLY BAT SHAT! IT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME! I put a big sign up and oh man, did they come. It was a blast, made at least 10 or so kids cry, made a mom pee her pants. We had 6 monsters and 1 acre to cover, I'm a little tired today and my throat feels like sand paper from screaming! We went thru 200bucks worth of candy in no time! Had to make another trip and we learned something. DO NOT BUY CANDY ON HALLOWEEN. They really stick it to ya. A week ago we were paying $2.50 a bag, same bag,same store....last night..........$5.99!!!! Talk about gouging!
> Next year I'm going as AA


 
I especially like the last part......


----------



## the Aerialist

Guido Salvage said:


> Angies List is much like the reputation given out on this site. Anybody can give it and just because you have a bunch of it does not mean that you are knowledgeable on a subject or capable of doing a job.



To compare the reviews and ratings earned on Angie's List to what the flunkies here throw up is ludicrous. For one, the people pay to be an A-List member, and their only agenda is to review contractors of all types for other members to read. If a contractor was not capable of doing a job they wouldn't last very long as an A-List contractor.



Guido Salvage said:


> appears that the Aerialist's main objective is to have excellent reviews on Angies List. As a business owner I would be more concerned with giving the customer great service at a competitive price while exceeding their expectations. Something we call value. Premier companies find that word of mouth is the best form of advertising and don't need to rely on reviews posted on a website. Their work tells the story and stands the test of time.


 
My main objective is to provide superior work and achieve 100% customer satisfaction, not just with A-list customers, but with _ALL_ my customers. It's something you all would do well to follow. 

What you don't seem to understand is that Angie's List IS word of mouth, posted on the Angie's List website for all members to read. As I said it is "word of mouth writ large". There is a gem of wisdom there for all of you to see. Any one of you will have a great deal more work if you followed my example of getting a bunch of great reviews on the A-List.

Here is a review that made the Angie's List online magazine last year:

Imperial tree service contractor called an artist



> Jessica Sutton likes the view from above since having her her trees trimmed.
> 
> "Aerial Arborist is the best!" Sutton says. "Doug [Metcalfe, the owner] and his nephew got right to work and I was amazed at how fast they cleaned up my oak tree.
> 
> "I recommend everyone stay and watch Doug work, not because he needs supervision but rather because he is so good at his job. It's just fun to watch. He climbs with a chain saw and makes it look so easy. He is really a tree artist."


----------



## treeclimber101

After reading this threads last few pages if any one of you ####ers ever call me a premier tree service I am gonna sock ya right in the suckhole .... This guy has cheapened that word to the point where it would be like calling someone a complete #### off .... I am not gonna lie though I enjoy the videos .....


----------



## the Aerialist

*OK Beaner, show where I have lied ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> You said once that I have you all wrong... you tell lies upon lies ... The one thing I fear fake Marine. You eventually will get killed or kill someone else... So be careful, I want to see more of your ridiculous videos... BTW, what is PTSS? What did Lee do in the Navy to get it? Let me guess, he was a Seal with Tricky #### and seen way to much action...


 
Well I'm glad you like my videos and I will surely be posting more of them. You accuse me of lies and yet I have only posted one. That Countach I'm sitting in is not mine (_it is real though_) it was a cool older dude's who stopped by to watch us work some trees. I posted that in response to someone saying I drove a "beater" vehicle to work.

As to being a "fake Marine" I do have an honorable discharge from the USMC and that would make me a Marine, regardless of my length of service. With all your "tip of the spear" contacts you could have found that out, it's public record.

Lee has been awarded a 100% disability for ptss and you know full well what that is. I let him come out on some my jobs to get him out into the real world and associate with people. I don't put him in a position to cause anyone to get hurt (_not after the Pine tree thing_) I don't let him run a saw or feed the chipper. I'm grinding out another (small) stump today and I'm bringing Lee with me. Just getting him out of his hotel is therapy for him.


----------



## the Aerialist

ducaticorse said:


> I agree with you on how valuable great ratings on Angie's list can be to a business. I am a rated company there as well, even though I didn't ask anyone to do that. I also don't think it's a terrible idea to ask for positive ratings from customers if they percieve that you have done a good job either. As for the discount you give, I don't really find anything wrong with that because Angie's list costs money to sign up for, and further you arte asking a customer to take time out of their day to promote your business. Large companies do this sort of marketing daily.



I don't ask directly for good ratings but I do make sure they are completely satisfied with all my work. My terms are payment after the job is done to their complete satisfaction. I do a walk around with the customer and any issues they have (and there are few) I take care of immediately before I ask for payment.

I offer A-List customers a 20% discount, up to $200, on all tree work. It's posted on the website. I also offer a 10% senior discount and to qualify they only have to be older than me.



ducaticorse said:


> ... what you need to keep in mind, is that ANYONE, can just start going around to say, everyone they know on facebook and do the same thing without having ever have started a chain saw, and get the same type of reviews. Just because you have several hundred great reviews on A list, doesn't mean you are a great outfit, it just means that there are other anonymous individuals out there that say you are. It's called marketing, and we all have been taken once or twice by a slick add that sounds too good to be true. not to say that you fall into this category of course, because I don't know you all that well.


 
And what you need to keep in mind is that to post a review on Angie's List you have to be a member. Angie's List claims to have procedures in place to prevent fraudulent reviews and having all your friends join to give you a good review might be possible but not practical.

The reviews are NOT anonymous, as the review I just posted by Jessica Sutton shows. They sign their names to them. I have zero control over what my customers write about me. It's kind of amazing that so far there has not been that one customer that nothing you do will satisfy. I'm sure you've all run into those types before.

I do screen my potential clients for those types however, and if I perceive that the customer will give me trouble I just throw in an absurdly high bid to eliminate them.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Wear your dress blues ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> ... Next year I'm going as AA



:jester:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> After reading this threads last few pages if any one of you ####ers ever call me a premier tree service I am gonna sock ya right in the suckhole .... This guy has cheapened that word to the point where it would be like calling someone a complete #### off .... I am not gonna lie though I enjoy the videos .....


 
Its been that way with me for years. That word, just don't say that word around me.


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> Well Doug it's like this, once I found out what this forum is all about (it's Fight Club for climbers) I have not shied away from it, I have embraced it. I've never been able to turn the other cheek when slapped, and I have been slapped around quite a bit here, mostly by the usual suspects and I am willing and quite able to defend myself.
> 
> 
> 
> *You make it fight club....if you wouldnt post a bunch of obvious LIES & would focus on Tree Care it would all be good!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started my business with one laser like focus - customer service. It's an idea I had and I'd love to discuss it but most here would rather throw hissy fits and engage in keyboard warfare with personal insults and degrading comments. Small minds you see.
> 
> *Well the insults are slung at you for some of the following: A-List reviews (we all know how they work, its BS), Marine Corp special Ops (Cmon, Laughable & an insult), The Steiner Lawn mower.........enough said bout that & the constant Lies, laughable videos, lack of professionalism & the list goes on!!*
> 
> 
> The Angie's List Super Service Award is just as it's name implies ~ it's for super service, not super certified. It's based on the reviews written by actual customers, not commities of paper pushers. As long as I continue to please my customers with my work and they are willing to give me all "A's" in the categories that matter, my business will thrive.



*Super Service uh? maybe you do please your customers? But is the work done properly? you wouldnt know & neither would an A-List member cause most are blinded by paid for reviews!!! Maybe if a review stated that you engage in tree care but follow no rules pertaining to tree care, dont comply with the A-300, dont comply with ANSI Z133, are not certified at any level, not registered with the Commonwealth & work Illegally around powerlines cause of no qualifications...............Hmmm wonder if a TRUE review such as this would get ya a super service award? what do you think?*

As far as taking pictures & making videos during the work day................I have time for it very little!!!


LXT..................


----------



## the Aerialist

*Please show where anything I have posted is a lie ...*



lxt said:


> *Super Service uh? ... most are blinded by paid for reviews!!! ...Hmmm wonder if a TRUE review such as this would get ya a super service award? what do you think?*
> 
> As far as taking pictures & making videos during the work day................I have time for it very little!!!...



You are an insecure little twit lxt. Your father would fire you if you stopped working long enough to run a camera. Paid for review? I doubt if a $200 discount on a $5200 job would give me much leverage, and he gave me half of that back as a tip for a job well done.

Bring your work up to my high standards and you will be successful, whining about my success will only make you a bitter failure.


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> You are an insecure little twit lxt. Your father would fire you if you stopped working long enough to run a camera. Paid for review? I doubt if a $200 discount on a $5200 job would give me much leverage, and he gave me half of that back as a tip for a job well done.
> 
> Bring your work up to my high standards and you will be successful, whining about my success will only make you a bitter failure.


 


LOL...........man you just keep digging the hole!! Not insecure at all, thats why I can post at this hour of the day...I made enough to take some time off ole boy, your Father would of retracted his seed had he known how you were gonna turn out!!

$5200.00 job that a competitor company had to finish for ya..........yep you`re a premier service indeed....

Bring my work up to your high standards.............LMFAO, so let me see: throw away all my safety gear & purchase neon colored earmuffs, drop all my certs, un-register with the commonwealth, buy an overpriced lawn mower with no grass cutting attachment, post FUNNY un professional pics/vids, Lie about my military service..........wow the list of you high standards goes on & on!!

So tell me AA, after I do all that......ya think ole Angie will give me a "super service" award? LOL............Ya know you & your crew blowing off redlights due to a failed brake line in the van..oops sorry dump....just have to look like a clowns azz in the neighborhood...............like I said in another post, ive worked around the corner from you ole stick & better than the circus coming to town.............you guys are the modern day 3 stooges........! super service....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...if only ANGIE could see your group work............:msp_w00t:

Oh, im crying here..........this guy makes me laugh, you gotta post more Vids & pics.....please!! just too damn funny you are......Tree wars? about a blooper reel....?





LXT......................


----------



## lxt

seriously Doug..........come on! you answer nothing about the standards, insult people, etc... why not retract all the BS & start with a clean slate? at the point you`re taking this......nobody is gonna even begin to take to you, I almost cant beleive Matt even helps you & you should swallow for him!!

Ive talked with Matt & he seems to be a pretty good guy.....so in some way I have to think: are you really like this or are you just an online instigator?



LXT...................


----------



## Guido Salvage

Some Tuesday morning musings...

+ For someone who claims to be Pittsburgh's "Premier" tree service, AA seems to spend more time on this forum defending Angie's List, his lawn tractor, service record and skills than he does in actually running his company. I certainly hope Lee wasn't left in charge this morning while AA beats back the threatening masses on the Internet.

+ I have never owned a tree company and have not been compensated for any tree related work since 1979. That being said, it is interesting that my personal fleet of equipment is far more extensive than what AA has to run his business. 

* 1 bucket truck
* 4 dump trucks
* 4 flatbed trucks
* 1 rollback truck
* 3 garden tractors (with mowers )
* 2 crawler loaders
* 1 fork lift
* 7 agricultural tractors
* 150+ chain saws
* 3 trailers (1 enclosed and 2 flat)
* 1 pickup with Boss plow
* Numerous ropes, chains, come-a-longs, straps, pulleys and binders 
* Extensive array of lawn and garden tools
* And for good measure a fire truck and a mobile home toter.

+ And speaking of Lee, since AA is all about awards I thought it only fitting that he be crowned as Driver of the Year.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Guido Salvage said:


> Some Tuesday morning musings...
> 
> + For someone who claims to be Pittsburgh's "Premier" tree service, AA seems to spend more time on this forum defending Angie's List, his lawn tractor, service record and skills than he does in actually running his company. I certainly hope Lee wasn't left in charge this morning while AA beats back the threatening masses on the Internet.
> 
> + I have never owned a tree company and have not been compensated for any tree related work since 1979. That being said, it is interesting that my personal fleet of equipment is far more extensive than what AA has to run his business.
> 
> * 1 bucket truck
> * 4 dump trucks
> * 4 flatbed trucks
> * 1 rollback truck
> * 3 garden tractors (with mowers )
> * 2 crawler loaders
> * 1 fork lift
> * 7 agricultural tractors
> * 150+ chain saws
> * 3 trailers (1 enclosed and 2 flat)
> * 1 pickup with Boss plow
> * Numerous ropes, chains, come-a-longs, straps, pulleys and binders
> * Extensive array of lawn and garden tools
> * And for good measure a fire truck and a mobile home toter.
> 
> + And speaking of Lee, since AA is all about awards I thought it only fitting that he be crowned as Driver of the Year.
> 
> 
> Somewhere, in a backyard in kentucky a rotten car is calling your name, please go tow it.Feel free to hit up the chainsaw forum but this site is already saturated with way to many half azzed arborists


----------



## treevet

if we must be forced to suffer thru the Analist's vids. I propose they all must have the following theme song.....

[video=youtube_share;2bCMh8rPvhc]http://youtu.be/2bCMh8rPvhc[/video]


----------



## the Aerialist

*We worked today, what did you do?*



Guido Salvage said:


> Some Tuesday morning musings...
> 
> + For someone who claims to be Pittsburgh's "Premier" tree service, AA seems to spend more time on this forum defending Angie's List, his lawn tractor, service record and skills than he does in actually running his company. I certainly hope Lee wasn't left in charge this morning while AA beats back the threatening masses on the Internet.
> 
> + I have never owned a tree company and have not been compensated for any tree related work since 1979. That being said, it is interesting that my personal fleet of equipment is far more extensive than what AA has to run his business...
> 
> + And speaking of Lee, since AA is all about awards I thought it only fitting that he be crowned as Driver of the Year.



Well I was working today, a beautiful Fall day to work in Pittsburgh. It seems that you and lxt are the ones with time on your hands today. Why is that?



mr. holden wood said:


> , in a backyard in kentucky a rotten car is calling your name [Quido where's the pizza?], please go tow it.Feel free to hit up the chainsaw forum but this site is already saturated with way to many half azzed arborists



On this we agree mr. wood.


----------



## the Aerialist

*My turn to grind a stump ...*

Cousin Lee and I replaced the taillight he broke out of my trailer and installed a new drive belt for the stumper attachment. It does look rather wimpy after watching Matt's chew up those big Oak stumps. This was a Birch stump, I had dropped and removed the tree earlier, so we just had to go back for the stump. It only took a couple hours total so after that we took the tractor and did some site prep for tomorrow's job, removing six small Locusts.

[video=youtube;-FlfmIwv1J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FlfmIwv1J4[/video]


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> Cousin Lee and I replaced the taillight he broke out of my trailer and installed a new drive belt for the stumper attachment. It does look rather wimpy after watching Matt's chew up those big Oak stumps. This was a Birch stump, I had dropped and removed the tree earlier, so we just had to go back for the stump. It only took a couple hours total so after that we took the tractor and did some site prep for tomorrow's job, removing six small Locusts.
> 
> [video=youtube;-FlfmIwv1J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FlfmIwv1J4[/video]


 
There are painfully obvious ruts left all around that stump due to the articulation of that tractor. You should try plywood next time. Or perhaps think about purchasing a purpose built stump grinder.


----------



## tree MDS

*eekk, it snowed. now where's my lawnmover..*

Hoping for this insurance job I just looked at. Stll need to call and get the agents e mail address, so I can work up the estimate and send out. I will be calling for a crane if I get it. not a bad job really.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Cousin Lee and I replaced the taillight he broke out of my trailer and installed a new drive belt for the stumper attachment. It does look rather wimpy after watching Matt's chew up those big Oak stumps. This was a Birch stump, I had dropped and removed the tree earlier, so we just had to go back for the stump. It only took a couple hours total so after that we took the tractor and did some site prep for tomorrow's job, removing six small Locusts.
> 
> [video=youtube;-FlfmIwv1J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FlfmIwv1J4[/video]


 
Are ya gonna finish? Really, both the mower and whatever was on the bobcat looked like the stump was grinding them... and the operator to boot. Judging from how long the shadows were getting in this video I would say you had that poor mower screaming fer Jesus a lil longer than a couple hours. Lil mower go " Save me Jesus, sah aave me!"

It sure is amazing how a little glitter can obscure a person's seeing. Not me though, I don't have that problem. I can see you like the glitter both ways. Charming.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> if we must be forced to suffer thru the Analist's vids. I propose they all must have the following theme song.....
> 
> [video=youtube_share;2bCMh8rPvhc]http://youtu.be/2bCMh8rPvhc[/video]


 
Then we wouldn't be suffering, we'd be watching good TV !!! Good idea Vet, looks like it'll work.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bid a large blackjack that half the side ripped off in our tornado's last spring, the lead that's left is hollow and ripped in about half. One guy said it needed a crane and I bid telling him after I reach the defect there could be a change but from what I seen, it was still climb worthy so a wraptor job


----------



## ropensaddle

Then went and ground six stumps and deer hunted. Watched a eight point chase a doe everywhere but in my shooting lane grrrr


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am all for a previous post that suggested that you (Doug), just wipe the slate clean and we with tough skin will accept your humble apology. After all, we are all good guy's and unlike women, we don't hold grudges, :msp_biggrin:
Just admit you were pretending to be an idiot. That's all. Easypeasy!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I am all for a previous post that suggested that you (Doug), just wipe the slate clean and we with tough skin will accept your humble apology. After all, we are all good guy's and unlike women, we don't hold grudges, :msp_biggrin:
> Just admit you were pretending to be an idiot. That's all. Easypeasy!
> Jeff


 
:Eye::Eye:


----------



## the Aerialist

*I have to be careful about wheel spin too ...*



ducaticorse said:


> There are painfully obvious ruts left all around that stump due to the articulation of that tractor. You should try plywood next time. Or perhaps think about purchasing a purpose built stump grinder.



You know you are right about that. Not really "ruts" but the tractor will wear away the grass when used without protection. I gave Matt my plywood sheets the other day and had to do without. A dedicated stumper would be a great addition, but upgrading my chipper would have to come first. I can always sub out stump grinding if I need to, for much of my work the Steiner's grinder is adequate, it just takes longer than a bigger unit.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> :Eye::Eye:


 
Didnt get anything yet? ive been dreaming about deer hunting for a while now i gotta wait intill rifle season. take some video of your stumper im kinda curiouse of its speed now i wanna see how fast it will rip through a stump.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 205293
View attachment 205294
View attachment 205295
View attachment 205296
View attachment 205297
This is a job I started yesterday. There were eight elms and a mulberry to be removed most were over the neighbors pool. There was two maples and a locus to trim also. There wasnt much grass back by the elms but going out to the front the grass was real nice. The yard looks nice for making about fifty trips with my mini with no plywood and nine removals.


----------



## no tree to big

the Aerialist said:


> You know you are right about that. Not really "ruts" but the tractor will wear away the grass when used without protection. I gave Matt my plywood sheets the other day and had to do without. A dedicated stumper would be a great addition, but upgrading my chipper would have to come first. I can always sub out stump grinding if I need to, for much of my work the Steiner's grinder is adequate, it just takes longer than a bigger unit.


 
since you charge so much how have you not saved enough money to drop a few K on a nice say 9-12" chipper and a smaller stumper? hell even I'm looking at picking up a smaller chipper(non chuck n' duck) and decent stumper and I dont run a full time biz seems like your buying the guys more then lunch :confused2: maybe a hooker and a little crystal meth too? if thats the case can I have a job? I'll pass on the meth but might take you up on the hooker if shes classy:biggrin:

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bfs/2657032635.html there ya go less then half of the non mowing mower


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm not pretending ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> I am all for a previous post that suggested that you (Doug), just wipe the slate clean and we with tough skin will accept your humble apology. After all, we are all good guy's and unlike women, we don't hold grudges, :msp_biggrin:
> Just admit you were pretending to be an idiot. That's all. Easypeasy!
> Jeff



Hey Jeff here's a counter proposal: How about if people stop attacking me by whatever means works (_Ignore would do it_) and then I won't feel compelled to defend myself (_the best defense being a good offense_). I've actually met a couple of members here and they have helped me out, and I in turn have helped them out, so my being here has been a benefit to some degree.

I can stand some constructive criticism, and I do have a lot to learn in this business. I came here seeking knowledge, provide some and I will respond with humble thanks.

Those that meet me and act politely usually find me to be a pretty nice guy Jeff.


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> Hey Jeff here's a counter proposal: How about if people stop attacking me by whatever means works (_Ignore would do it_) and then I won't feel compelled to defend myself (_the best defense being a good offense_). I've actually met a couple of members here and they have helped me out, and I in turn have helped them out, so my being here has been a benefit to some degree.
> 
> I can stand some constructive criticism, and I do have a lot to learn in this business. I came here seeking knowledge, provide some and I will respond with humble thanks.
> 
> Those that meet me and act politely usually find me to be a pretty nice guy Jeff.


 
Well, if there is one thing your doing, it is hanging here. I bet you are a total sweetheart, but that don't change the room you entered.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm a sweet and sensitive guy ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Well, if there is one thing your doing, it is hanging here. I bet you are a total sweetheart, but that don't change the room you entered.
> Jeff


 

Oh my Jeff if you could only see some of the rooms I've entered. This place is a love in compared to many of them, a Bingo parlor of sweet old ladies.

I've been in the Hell's Angel's clubhouse during a rave, A cock fighting ranch in the Everglades with Cuban revolutionaries, I even went to a Bini Brith meeting with armed and dangerous KKK members. This is a piece of cake big guy.


----------



## treemandan

Nice guy? Who cares about nice? Grind the stump.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Customers care about nice ...*



treemandan said:


> Nice guy? Who cares about nice? Grind the stump.



You should try it the Dan.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Oh my Jeff if you could only see some of the rooms I've entered. This place is a love in compared to many of them, a Bingo parlor of sweet old ladies.
> 
> I've been in the Hell's Angel's clubhouse during a rave, A cock fighting ranch in the Everglades with Cuban revolutionaries, I even went to a Bini Brith meeting with armed and dangerous KKK members. This is a piece of cake big guy.


 
Well lets see; if its true then you are something of a cretin, I surely would think you rather scumy, I wouldn't want you around me.If its false then you are something of cretin, I surely would think you rather scumy, i wouldn't want you around me.

Do you see that when you speak its just a bunch of BS? 

What's with these guys? Its alway The Hell's Angels, The KKK or The Marines with them. 


Premier tree service? Anybody else still laughing? I mean at the whole concept. Premier tree service. What?!


----------



## ducaticorse

I really can't believe this has gotten so far........


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I really can't believe this has gotten so far........


 
I know the Cuban Revolution, The KKK AND THE UNITED STATES MARINE CORP are involved. This is big, bigger than you or me or any of us man.


----------



## NCTREE

Finally got the power on here it's been out since saturday. All hell broke loose here and the phone has been ringing off the hook. I think i'm gonna have work all winter long from this storm.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Oh my Jeff if you could only see some of the rooms I've entered. This place is a love in compared to many of them, a Bingo parlor of sweet old ladies.
> 
> I've been in the Hell's Angel's clubhouse during a rave, A cock fighting ranch in the Everglades with Cuban revolutionaries, I even went to a Bini Brith meeting with armed and dangerous KKK members. This is a piece of cake big guy.


 
You honestly just can't help it can ya , as soon as someone gives ya an out ya just stick your foot right square in your mouth again , so now you hang with the cubans , keep warm with the KKK by the burning cross and do drugs with the Hells Angels and you better hope there aren't any REAL members gonna read this, I don't think they would appreciate you talking about there goings on at any clubhouses , just saying ...


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Finally got the power on here it's been out since saturday. All hell broke loose here and the phone has been ringing off the hook. I think i'm gonna have work all winter long from this storm.


 
You got it going on too huh. I'm incapable of being so positive as to think I'll have work all winter out of this, I'll take what I can get though! I'm just pricing things as usual, trying to get them. It is a godsend though, that's for sure. Hopefully enough for Stubs to fend off the flatbed this final payment winter. Lol. Gotta get moving, the power is back here too, hot shower this am finally!


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Where do you lie, you ask?*

Every time you call yourself premier. That is a straight up lie. All the others are just icing. 
Lets see
Hells Angels-Some one needs to be a beeyatch, get me a beer boy.
Cubans Revolutionary's- Traitor
KKK-So your racist huh, nice to know. 
If you have a copy of your DD 214 showing an honorable discharge, why not show it, I showed mine, watchya afraid of. Now Dougie boy, don't try and pen whip the info, there are codes that reflect the dates, if you modify, you will be busted. Post it, and any Marine on here that knows the pubs will be able to check your dates to your discharge, so lets see it. 

VET- Ya nailed it! I was trying to think of that music, but couldn't remember where it came from!

Yesterday we went to the bridge house again (guy has large bridge in back yard!) Took out 3 small trees, hell of a drag. Next door lady stopped us, wanted me to look at 1 tree, sold 12 Austrian Pine removals, stumps, and pruning all 14 remaining trees! Only big tree is a cottonwood, but its still under 60' I love it when that happens. Its a deep yard and I dont know if the skidloader will be strong enough, time to get the griener 2000. Think I will mount the chipper on the back, u guys think duck tape will work? What if I buy Gorilla tape? 
Gunza be raining here today........again. Going to prune a small ash, hopefully before it hits.


----------



## sgreanbeans

OMG.......He did it again, gotta stop posting to his B.S., but its like crack.............or just really good entertainment. But he keeps pullin me back in, this has got to stop! Keep thinking "this is pointless" then I read something else that is so far out, I cannot resist the urge to call him on his B.S.!:bang:


----------



## the Aerialist

*My door is always open for you to come in ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> You honestly just can't help it can ya , as soon as someone gives ya an out ya just stick your foot right square in your mouth again , so now you hang with the cubans , keep warm with the KKK by the burning cross and do drugs with the Hells Angels and you better hope there aren't any REAL members gonna read this, I don't think they would appreciate you talking about there goings on at any clubhouses , just saying ...



I don't need an "out" treeclimber. I am what I am, deal with it or you may leave. I was offered a seat in the witness protection program when it was first formed and I declined, preferring to stay free and look after my own interests.

As far as fearing any bikers, or klansmen, or Cubans; consider this:

[video=youtube;9Bv24EcQxWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bv24EcQxWA[/video]

I've posted this instructive clip here before. It's still relevant. Many social groups get the idea that they are tough guys, but in reality they often find out in the end that they really aren't that bad. I'm nearly 65 years old now and most of the people who would have liked to beat the snot out of me have died of old age. maybe one of you whippersnappers would like a try, and my door is always open to come in, getting out ~ not so much.

But I've got work to do (six Locust trees) so I'll leave you now to get on with my work. For any of you who would like to continue this dialog, just put me on ignore and post something on topic ~ Like what tree work you did today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So what time did Matt tell you to be there


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> Well I was working today, a beautiful Fall day to work in Pittsburgh. It seems that you and lxt are the ones with time on your hands today. Why is that?




Working.........? you come on here every morning before heading off to volunteer @ the AARP clinic!


LXT............


----------



## ozzy42

AA

I'm not sure where to start.I was trying to not jump on the bandwagon to constantly 
attack you , as I have an admiration for anybody trying to make an honest living and 
for you to do what you're doing at your age is admirable but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.




COME AWWWN ALREADY.


The sum total of your post has left me with no other option.
We all post here with the expectation of critisism from our peers.Good bad or in the middle.
So what do you expect when you come on here and try to sell yourself as a premier tree service.
I'll give you a pass for using it in your advertising ,Nobody is going to run an ad saying 
''Your towns so -so start up tree service''. But it don't fly here.

We all know or have known people who exagerate but you take it to another level .

The special forces marine.[busted]

The "I get top dollar for all of my work''[busted.you took it in the rear on the last job]


The lawnmower owns skidsteer.[busted]

The self bought glass award.[busted.you only claimed it as joke afterwards]

And now Hells angels,cubans and KKK. Give us a break already.



I know you like to attempt witty comebacks to critisism.But remember there are some here 
who would really like to share info with you ,myself included.I think there may be hope for you.
You seem to be hard working ,safety minded and a capable promoter of your business.
Let us help you to live up to what you promise your clients to be.

I know it would be too much to ask you to ask you to apoligise or even admit to some of your BS.
Pride can be a #####.But for Gods sake ,PLEASE ,no more.


----------



## treevet

*Let's see your dd214*



sgreanbeans said:


> Every time you call yourself premier. That is a straight up lie. All the others are just icing.
> Lets see
> Hells Angels-Some one needs to be a beeyatch, get me a beer boy.
> Cubans Revolutionary's- Traitor
> KKK-So your racist huh, nice to know.
> If you have a copy of your DD 214 showing an honorable discharge, why not show it, I showed mine, watchya afraid of. Now Dougie boy, don't try and pen whip the info, there are codes that reflect the dates, if you modify, you will be busted. Post it, and any Marine on here that knows the pubs will be able to check your dates to your discharge, so lets see it.
> .



I will show my dd214. Let's see yours. The lie (in this instance) was he said he "IS STILL in the USMC". Obviously proven a straightfaced pathological lie.

I was in USMC on a 2 year hitch, was the gidon (in charge of the platoon when no DI's around), got voted by the platoon members for the free Dress Blues out of the whole platoon. Made Corporal in less than a year (very unusual) and would have made sergeant in less than a year and half but knocked out a black guy (he the racist, not me and had it coming to him....I could tell stories for hours, we had race riots in Enlisted Clubs and there were club fraggings) and became uneligible. Spent a year and a half in Nam and was discharged as a short timer when I returned. 

Look, no lies here. Some people are incapable of not lieing and hence are pathological liars. Just look at how he stinks at tree work after 5 years in the business and take a guess at how good he is at everything else he lies about being good at.


----------



## treemandan

ozzy42 said:


> AA
> 
> I'm not sure where to start.I was trying to not jump on the bandwagon to constantly
> attack you , as I have an admiration for anybody trying to make an honest living and
> for you to do what you're doing at your age is admirable but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME AWWWN ALREADY.
> 
> 
> The sum total of your post has left me with no other option.
> We all post here with the expectation of critisism from our peers.Good bad or in the middle.
> So what do you expect when you come on here and try to sell yourself as a premier tree service.
> I'll give you a pass for using it in your advertising ,Nobody is going to run an ad saying
> ''Your towns so -so start up tree service''. But it don't fly here.
> 
> We all know or have known people who exagerate but you take it to another level .
> 
> The special forces marine.[busted]
> 
> The "I get top dollar for all of my work''[busted.you took it in the rear on the last job]
> 
> 
> The lawnmower owns skidsteer.[busted]
> 
> The self bought glass award.[busted.you only claimed it as joke afterwards]
> 
> And now Hells angels,cubans and KKK. Give us a break already.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you like to attempt witty comebacks to critisism.But remember there are some here
> who would really like to share info with you ,myself included.I think there may be hope for you.
> You seem to be hard working ,safety minded and a capable promoter of your business.
> Let us help you to live up to what you promise your clients to be.
> 
> I know it would be too much to ask you to ask you to apoligise or even admit to some of your BS.
> Pride can be a #####.But for Gods sake ,PLEASE ,no more.


 
The KKK isn't coming? What about the Cubans? Surely The Marines are gonna help?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## lxt

Funny he was lurking on here this morning tween 8-8:30am, I thought I would suggest a "come clean" scenario for him so this site could get back to doing what it does.........But obviously its a no go for him, I can only think he was one of those kids who liked to get beat up cause thats the only way he got any attention?

Once again I watched a steiner Vid & sit here amazed...........you have to be kidding me, to grind a stump with that thing you have to turn the front wheels side to side...........no dedicated hydraulic circuit for swing? yep that steiner does it all....AA thats just sad, that tractors attachments are for "once in a while" jobs that pop up..........not to add a profit center to a biz as you think.

Your grandchildren must like your stories & much like fairy tales it puts em to sleep, Now AA its the "red pill" or the "blue pill"....I guess we all know which you took.........cause you`re way down in the rabbit hole Alice.

Seriously...........ive meet some "different" people in this trade, But AA............WOW! Pathelogical lying drug user on a lawn mower.....LMFAO, Now right there is a reality show!


LXT..................


----------



## treemandan

The klu klux klan is coming to town!
The klu klux klan is coming to town!
They see you when yer sleepin.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Finally got the power on here it's been out since saturday. All hell broke loose here and the phone has been ringing off the hook. I think i'm gonna have work all winter long from this storm.


 
I can't take anymore new clients, can't return the calls. I am not writing estimates until the job is done either. Its called a bill by then anyway. I got to get going, even I don't like getting out this early.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> You should try it the Dan.


 
I'd rather be lynched by the klan


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I will show my dd214. Let's see yours. The lie (in this instance) was he said he "IS STILL in the USMC". Obviously proven a straightfaced pathological lie.
> 
> I was in USMC on a 2 year hitch, was the gidon (in charge of the platoon when no DI's around), got voted by the platoon members for the free Dress Blues out of the whole platoon. Made Corporal in less than a year (very unusual) and would have made sergeant in less than a year and half but knocked out a black guy (he the racist, not me and had it coming to him....I could tell stories for hours, we had race riots in Enlisted Clubs and there were club fraggings) and became uneligible. Spent a year and a half in Nam and was discharged as a short timer when I returned.
> 
> Look, no lies here. Some people are incapable of not lieing and hence are pathological liars. Just look at how he stinks at tree work after 5 years in the business and take a guess at how good he is at everything else he lies about being good at.


 
It never fails, blowing your own horn never produces satisfaction unless your incapable of comprehending truth. I had years with my head up my ass and could not see myself in others eyes. The main person you as a man must be honest with is yourself and once that is mastered life starts changing for the better imo.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> I will show my dd214. Let's see yours. The lie (in this instance) was he said he "IS STILL in the USMC". Obviously proven a straightfaced pathological lie.
> 
> I was in USMC on a 2 year hitch, was the gidon (in charge of the platoon when no DI's around), got voted by the platoon members for the free Dress Blues out of the whole platoon. Made Corporal in less than a year (very unusual) and would have made sergeant in less than a year and half but knocked out a black guy (he the racist, not me and had it coming to him....I could tell stories for hours, we had race riots in Enlisted Clubs and there were club fraggings) and became uneligible. Spent a year and a half in Nam and was discharged as a short timer when I returned.
> 
> Look, no lies here. Some people are incapable of not lieing and hence are pathological liars. Just look at how he stinks at tree work after 5 years in the business and take a guess at how good he is at everything else he lies about being good at.



YEEAAAH BOIIII, WASSUP NOW Sorry, was around white kids from Iowa who think they gangsta again.
 
 TV, had a few older buddy's there, F-DAT! One was a doc with 1/9 in Operation Buffalo, told us some stuff that still gives me goose bumps.He made the book (Operation Buffalo, non-fiction). If ya ever read it, he is Doc Schroeder. Real good read, but hell, you may have been there! He told of the racial wars, that had to suck. That's long gone now, thank god. Have a couple brothas from the south side, chi-town that I was with at OCS. Would go anywhere, anytime for them. Couldn't imagine dealing with that and rank mixed together.

Screwed up today, should have been double of what I charged. I get into this thing and it has garbage everywhere. Think all the trees in the hood picked on the little ash tree and gave it all their deadwood. I don't remember it having so much to do when I looked at it. Oh well, took care of it anyway. I hate pruning ash trees! Stupid little elbow pokers everywhere! Starting to think about elbow pads, does the Dan us those? If so, can ya tell me what ya use?

Massive rain cloud on top of us, but not a drop so far. Sent the guys home, gunna be PO'ed if it doesnt rain now!


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> Oh my Jeff if you could only see some of the rooms I've entered. This place is a love in compared to many of them, a Bingo parlor of sweet old ladies.
> 
> I've been in the Hell's Angel's clubhouse during a rave, A cock fighting ranch in the Everglades with Cuban revolutionaries, I even went to a Bini Brith meeting with armed and dangerous KKK members. This is a piece of cake big guy.


 
Omg lol you would of never survived Texas, btw hells angels were before raves. I have been in sorted places and what I have seen is the ones being quiet are the players. The ones running their mouths are trying to beef up their short Cummings. AA at your age I would like to think you would realize all this smoke screen chit is unnecessary, I have nothing to prove I just do the next task life places before me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I replanted 4 October Glory after I removed 2 pin oaks ... No pics dropped it in the water in the AM no camera no speaker no internet just a basic phone , no one should have to live this way :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> I don't need an "out" treeclimber. I am what I am, deal with it or you may leave. I was offered a seat in the witness protection program when it was first formed and I declined, preferring to stay free and look after my own interests.
> 
> As far as fearing any bikers, or klansmen, or Cubans; consider this:
> 
> [video=youtube;9Bv24EcQxWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bv24EcQxWA[/video]
> 
> I've posted this instructive clip here before. It's still relevant. Many social groups get the idea that they are tough guys, but in reality they often find out in the end that they really aren't that bad. I'm nearly 65 years old now and most of the people who would have liked to beat the snot out of me have died of old age. maybe one of you whippersnappers would like a try, and my door is always open to come in, getting out ~ not so much.
> 
> But I've got work to do (six Locust trees) so I'll leave you now to get on with my work. For any of you who would like to continue this dialog, just put me on ignore and post something on topic ~ Like what tree work you did today.



WTH do you know about the mafia you friggin hillbilly , they wouldn't let you shine there shoes ... I mean really a movie doesn't make me say wow ... And you not so much either ... I don't raise my hands in anger to the elderly I was taught to respect my elders and you wouldn't wanna see me be disrespectful


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> You got it going on too huh. I'm incapable of being so positive as to think I'll have work all winter out of this, I'll take what I can get though! I'm just pricing things as usual, trying to get them. It is a godsend though, that's for sure. Hopefully enough for Stubs to fend off the flatbed this final payment winter. Lol. Gotta get moving, the power is back here too, hot shower this am finally!



First you go clean up the mess as fast as you can, custys hate messes. Then you go back after all is done and finish trimming or removing the trees...if thats not job security for ya!


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> I can't take anymore new clients, can't return the calls. I am not writing estimates until the job is done either. Its called a bill by then anyway. I got to get going, even I don't like getting out this early.



Thats how I like to role, there is always the ones that still wants the estimate even after you worked for them before. I will be spending all day saturday lookin at jobs. I have to keep lining them up! Buying a house, settlement is the 25th so i'm gonna need a little extra for the winter.

Gotta say this is a nice end to the season though:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> First you go clean up the mess as fast as you can, custys hate messes. Then you go back after all is done and finish trimming or removing the trees...if thats not job security for ya!



Yep. Gotta keep em happy and move on to the next (when ya can get away with it, that is). It's maddness out there, and I want as much of it as possible!!


----------



## ducaticorse

*Wow*

Was cruising Hartford CL and came across this [email protected]


----------



## no tree to big

man to bad I'm not closer I have one of those chainsaw thingys and a pick up I'd even do it in the dark so they could go outta town asap!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> man to bad I'm not closer I have one of those chainsaw thingys and a pick up I'd even do it in the dark so they could go outta town asap!!!



LOL, I'm in Boston, and was thinking of making the trip tonight. NOT. But it sure is an easy grand for someone....


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Was cruising Hartford CL and came across this [email protected]



couldn't view it for some reason.. might be an update I need to install. What's this?


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> couldn't view it for some reason.. might be an update I need to install. What's this?



A grand to clear two down trees blocking someones driveway. Said in the add all you need is a chain saw and a pick up, and maybe 3 hours. On Hartford CL under labor gigs., located in Manchester.


----------



## tree MDS

I believe it. We're wanted everywhere, and I mean everywhere! This is the most bestest storm ever! I do feel bad for the trees though, they really got their asses handed to them on this deal!


----------



## chief116

Day 4 of storm cleanup. Still pulling trees off houses. May end up skipping the hartford expo to play catch up.

didn't realize how blurry the pics came out, but you get the idea.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Thats how I like to role, there is always the ones that still wants the estimate even after you worked for them before. I will be spending all day saturday lookin at jobs. I have to keep lining them up! Buying a house, settlement is the 25th so i'm gonna need a little extra for the winter.
> 
> Gotta say this is a nice end to the season though:msp_thumbup:



End?


----------



## treemandan

chief116 said:


> Day 4 of storm cleanup. Still pulling trees off houses. May end up skipping the hartford expo to play catch up.
> 
> didn't realize how blurry the pics came out, but you get the idea.



Dam!


----------



## treemandan

tree mds said:


> hoping for this insurance job i just looked at. Stll need to call and get the agents e mail address, so i can work up the estimate and send out. I will be calling for a crane if i get it. Not a bad job really.



Dam !!


----------



## arborpros

Man I'm jelous of all you guys doing those haggard storm damage removals. I've been doing a few removals here and there but more trimming and stump grinding than anything. I want a huge freakin tree with a tiny landing zone that hangs over a deck or a garage or something so I can actually have some fun. Be safe out there fellas.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> Dam!



looks good MDS, in our area the insurance company i do work for just says do it, bill afterwords. Yeah that would be a good $$$ job. We are down here now at the TCIA expo and witnessed some of the mayhem on the drive in! Be safe


----------



## TreeClimber57

In Hartford at TCIA Expo. Attended EHAP today, and main event begins tomorrow at 7:30.


----------



## the Aerialist

*See thing is Ozzy, none of that is BS ...*



ozzy42 said:


> AA
> 
> I'm not sure where to start.I was trying to not jump on the bandwagon to constantly
> attack you , as I have an admiration for anybody trying to make an honest living and
> for you to do what you're doing at your age is admirable but... what do you expect when you come on here and try to sell yourself as a premier tree service... We all know or have known people who exagerate but you take it to another level ... Hells angels,cubans and KKK. Give us a break already.
> 
> I know you like to attempt witty comebacks to critisism.But remember there are some here
> who would really like to share info with you ,myself included.I think there may be hope for you.
> You seem to be hard working ,safety minded and a capable promoter of your business.
> Let us help you to live up to what you promise your clients to be.
> 
> I know it would be too much to ask you to ask you to apoligise or even admit to some of your BS.
> Pride can be a #####.But for Gods sake ,PLEASE ,no more.



Just to be clear because some here don't get it. I was instrumental in bringing down elements of those groups I mentioned. I was sent in to do that, and accomplished the mission in all cases. 

My service in the Corps is public record, beaner could get his own copy, one that I couldn't fake. he seems to think that I was a wash out at Camp Upsure in Quantico, VA. Why would I get an honorable _with promotion_ if the Marines didn't want me? They did want me, it's just that somebody wanted me more, and had the juice to get me. That's all I'm going to say about that so you get your prayer Ozzy.

Thank you for your kind words though, I know that after reading the hysterics and accusations by the usual suspects it would give you the idea that I am a lier, traitor, and drug addict. None of these are true, other than the "my" Lamborghini comment I made, everything I have posted here is the truth to the best of my knowledge.

I am pretty much a self taught tree climber, and I do have a lot to learn. Today's work was an example of how not to handle a tree in vines. I could post the video, but it is so much an example of what not to do that I will refrain. It would be met with howls of derision here so I'll not bother. But regardless of the methods they all came down safely and with no damage. We actually had a good time today, it was hard not to, it being such a perfect Fall day.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hoping for this insurance job I just looked at. Stll need to call and get the agents e mail address, so I can work up the estimate and send out. I will be calling for a crane if I get it. not a bad job really.



Probably mostly silver maple and pin oak like most storms.

Whose that confused goofy lookin dousche in the pict.?


----------



## the Aerialist

treevet said:


> ... Whose [sic] that confused goofy lookin dousche in the pict.?



That's tree MDS tryin' to figure out how to fix that.


----------



## treevet

The puddle jumper ain't gonna get it off nor is any of the other 2 pieces that fill his driveway lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


>



uhhhh, maybe I can put a pulley way up in this oak, hook stubs up to it...... and save the crane rental money for cervaza :rolleyes2:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Probably mostly silver maple and pin oak like most storms.
> 
> Whose that confused goofy lookin dousche in the pict.?



Those are red oaks pops. And that's the customer in the pics, he was suggesting using his lawn and garden tractor to pull the tree off. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Those are red oaks pops. And that's the customer in the pics, he was suggesting using his lawn and garden tractor to pull the tree off. Lol.



Did he tell ya that you wouldn't be hired if you couldn't assess the risk , and he wouldn't consider your bid unless you could prove that your angies list rating was above a b+ or wait ,wait that you are actually older then some of the dirt in his yard .....:yoyo:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Did he tell ya that you wouldn't be hired if you couldn't assess the risk , and he wouldn't consider your bid unless you could prove that your angies list rating was above a b+ or wait ,wait that you are actually older then some of the dirt in his yard .....:yoyo:



Lol, eekk, it snowed, where's my certified risk assessor ********** hat.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Those are red oaks pops. And that's the customer in the pics, he was suggesting using his lawn and garden tractor to pull the tree off. Lol.



Looks lika a pin oak to me son.

Didja tell him nevermind, you'd use your garden tractor instead lol?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol, eekk, it snowed, where's my certified risk assessor ********** hat.



yeah, if "I" (you) put it on (douch bag aspect is redundant when you put hat on) you can assess just which piece, stubs, overpriced box chip truck, chincy chipper, or big green steiner,.....

gonna get this pos offa the casa lol.

If I was bidding against your sorry as s, we'd pick it off like it was a match stick with no further damage and honk the horn as we passed your double wide with that little sliver, on the way back to the yard :msp_biggrin:.


----------



## tree MDS

Its a red oak.

Don't worry about me vet, I have been saving a dollar a year towards my crane. I figure by the time I'm as old as you and AA, I'll be able to buy a sweet rig.. maybe even one with an LMI. Lmao. Later.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Its a red oak.
> 
> Don't worry about me vet, I have been saving a dollar a year towards my crane. I figure by the time I'm as old as you and AA, I'll be able to buy a sweet rig.. maybe even one with an LMI. Lmao. Later.



Red oak don't have all those twisty branches and cluttered structure, much cleaner scaffolds on a red oak.

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you a 45 yr. old alchy?

What LMI gonna do for ya son? You already own the pick at that point. Maybe you and stubbs can prune it after you cut it off if you off the chart lol.


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> Just to be clear because some here don't get it. I was instrumental in bringing down elements of those groups I mentioned. I was sent in to do that, and accomplished the mission in all cases.
> 
> *PROOF PLEASE*
> 
> 
> My service in the Corps is public record, beaner could get his own copy, one that I couldn't fake. he seems to think that I was a wash out at Camp Upsure in Quantico, VA. Why would I get an honorable _with promotion_ if the Marines didn't want me? They did want me, it's just that somebody wanted me more, and had the juice to get me. That's all I'm going to say about that so you get your prayer Ozzy.
> 
> 
> *THEN WHY DONT YOU POST IT?,....AFTER ALL IT`S PUBLIC*
> 
> Thank you for your kind words though, I know that after reading the hysterics and accusations by the usual suspects it would give you the idea that I am a lier, traitor, and drug addict.
> 
> *NOooo, HAVE YOU WATCHED ANY OF YOUR VIDEOS?*
> 
> None of these are true, other than the "my" Lamborghini comment I made, everything I have posted here is the truth to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> *REALLY?................PROOF PLEASE*
> 
> I am pretty much a self taught tree climber, and I do have a lot to learn.
> 
> *YOU HAVE MORE THAN ALOT TO LEARN!!!!*
> 
> Today's work was an example of how not to handle a tree in vines. I could post the video, but it is so much an example of what not to do that I will refrain.
> 
> *WHY?.....REFRAIN, IF ITS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW TO HANDLE? C`MON SHOW US!!!!!.......BRACE YOURSELVES BOYS!!*
> 
> It would be met with howls of derision here so I'll not bother.
> 
> *nOW WHO WOULD LAUGH AT YOU? WHY THE NERVE OF EM, CLEARLY THEY DONT KNOW ABOUT YOUR MILITARY OPS EXPERIENCE.*
> 
> But regardless of the methods they all came down safely and with no damage. We actually had a good time today, it was hard not to, it being such a perfect Fall day.



well then good job!!!!!!!!!!! you`ve posted all your foolishness up till now, riddled with exaggerations, lies, award fraud, etc.. why stop now? AA you still can come clean & hopefully be accepted here....! But, you keep posting like you do & all are gonna have a field day............as for me, I just like the ammo it gives me for when I have to Bid against ya!




LXT.................


----------



## sgreanbeans

Rain day :/ Suppose today will be a good day to move our office. We are going to blow out a wall the separates the kitchen from my office, making the kitchen huge. Moving the office downstairs. We have a walk out basement that has a kitchenette in it that we use for the business (sink, fridge, lunch room). Wife wanted a big dry erase board for a job board, we priced them, HOLY CRAP! I seen that Pat M was using this wall sheeting as a big board, 4'X8', for the fighter's, their work outs and such, so I used the same stuff for the office on one wall (had to frame in the basement), so now, the whole wall is a dry erase board. The sheets are about $12.00 at Lowes and I am sure its the same materiel in a dry erase board. A 40"x60" was $225.00 special ordered at Staples! I have about $30.00 into mine and its way bigger. Going to set it up so I can keep track of the jobs. I can forget stuff and that's not good. When its all said and done, the basement should be set up pretty good to run out of permanently. Walk out the door to the op. Have a big grill and a picnic table right out side the back door for when we eat lunch here. Not going to be fun tho, have alot crap to move. 

This weather has me thinking about winter. Winter has me thinking about San Diego.


----------



## Zale

*Slow Day*

Checking trees on my HOA property for beaver damage. Seems they like living in the suburbs. Pruned 4 bradfords at the local Hells Angels chapter house. Really nice guys. They let us ride their bikes when we took a break. During lunch testified as the star witness in a Mexican drug cartel trial (declining protection program). In the afternoon, trimed 14 palm trees at the Cuban Revolutionary Retirement Home. Tonight, meeting with my MENSA group to work out the final kinks on our perpeptual motion machine (should solve the world's energy needs by 2014). All in all a slow day.:msp_wink:


----------



## flushcut

I helped JPS with a yard prune and buckthorn clean up just ground work nothing fancy, but a nice easy little job.


----------



## tbow388

Spent time again looking for a good used Ashley type heater.


----------



## ozzy42

Zale said:


> Checking trees on my HOA property for beaver damage. Seems they like living in the suburbs. Pruned 4 bradfords at the local Hells Angels chapter house. Really nice guys. They let us ride their bikes when we took a break. During lunch testified as the star witness in a Mexican drug cartel trial (declining protection program). In the afternoon, trimed 14 palm trees at the Cuban Revolutionary Retirement Home. Tonight, meeting with my MENSA group to work out the final kinks on our perpeptual motion machine (should solve the world's energy needs by 2014). All in all a slow day.:msp_wink:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> uhhhh, maybe I can put a pulley way up in this oak, hook stubs up to it...... and save the crane rental money for cervaza :rolleyes2:



I'm down with that. Never did get into anything I couldn't get out of... yet. Well, I guess if you count this business then that would be one thing I can't get out of... and I guess my marriage... mortgage, oh ####, jess hook it to the mower and pull it off.


----------



## NCTREE

Started the day out changing the blades on the chipper, dropped a socket down the drum housing:bang: fished it out with a wire, not a good beginning to the day. Removed a silver maple, have to go back to the neighbors house and take a nice size branch off the house


----------



## Nailsbeats

Packed a Grizzly and hit the woodshed. Split and stacked it up all pretty, just how I like it. I'm in between jobs today, as I finnished a 2 Soft Maple take down/clean up/grind stump job for a bank yesterday, and then layed out some big White Oaks in a dudes yard that I will clean up and finnish tommorow. Got to get that woodshed in order for the Oak that is comming in. Weather was awesome, saw some deer running through my woods, great day. Drinks on me, crap, can't get the beer mug slayer icon to work.....................


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Looks lika a pin oak to me son.
> 
> Didja tell him nevermind, you'd use your garden tractor instead lol?



http://ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...orax.opp.psu.edu/descriptions/pics/PinOak.jpg This is a pin oak , thank the lord that you are a great asspresser because you suck at ID of a basic species of oak , maybe you should put on the bifocals and take another gander at it, and this is a pin oak leaf , I wanna see ya match that to the pic anywhere http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...ainpages/misc/trees/img_tree_pin_oak_leaf.jpg


----------



## treeclimber101

the aerialist said:


> just to be clear because some here don't get it. I was instrumental in bringing down elements of those groups i mentioned. I was sent in to do that, and accomplished the mission in all cases.
> 
> My service in the corps is public record, beaner could get his own copy, one that i couldn't fake. He seems to think that i was a wash out at camp upsure in quantico, va. Why would i get an honorable _with promotion_ if the marines didn't want me? They did want me, it's just that somebody wanted me more, and had the juice to get me. That's all i'm going to say about that so you get your prayer ozzy.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words though, i know that after reading the hysterics and accusations by the usual suspects it would give you the idea that i am a lier, traitor, and drug addict. None of these are true, other than the "my" lamborghini comment i made, everything i have posted here is the truth to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> I am pretty much a self taught tree climber, and i do have a lot to learn. Today's work was an example of how not to handle a tree in vines. I could post the video, but it is so much an example of what not to do that i will refrain. It would be met with howls of derision here so i'll not bother. But regardless of the methods they all came down safely and with no damage. We actually had a good time today, it was hard not to, it being such a perfect fall day.


who cares your posts are like little root canals to experience for us ........get it


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> http://ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...orax.opp.psu.edu/descriptions/pics/PinOak.jpg This is a pin oak , thank the lord that you are a great asspresser because you suck at ID of a basic species of oak , maybe you should put on the bifocals and take another gander at it



Maybe the ISA needs to come up with a tree ID cert! :msp_laugh:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Maybe the ISA needs to come up with a tree ID cert! :msp_laugh:



Its actually A bit disturbing we may have another AA in the mix named TV , I mean who can't ID a red oak


----------



## jefflovstrom

Break it up, guy's. 
This is what happened to me today! 
whadja do today?
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Break it up, guy's.
> This is what happened to me today!
> whadja do today?
> Jeff



nice what got ran through it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Coral trees, that did not do it tho.
Sheared two bolts and now I know to change the bolt's every third blade change.
I should of known.
Jeff


----------



## flushcut

I am glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## epicklein22

jefflovstrom said:


> Coral trees, that did not do it tho.
> Sheared two bolts and now I know to change the bolt's every third blade change.
> I should of known.
> Jeff



Yup, that's no fun to be around. Those bolts get stretched with all the pounding day in, day out. Obviously a clean blade surface is important when installing. Getting saw dust packed in there will cause them to snap too.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> uhhhh, maybe I can put a pulley way up in this oak, hook stubs up to it...... and save the crane rental money for cervaza :rolleyes2:



I would  but not for what ever the f you said. I would save if for my pocket I only rent a crane if absolutely necessary or if so busy it is worth extra cost.


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Break it up, guy's.
> This is what happened to me today!
> whadja do today?
> Jeff



man you should see one of our chippers anvil came up or something it sheared 6 of 8 bolts both blades pretty much exploded ate up the drum a bit and put a big ass dent in the housing


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Coral trees, that did not do it tho.
> Sheared two bolts and now I know to change the bolt's every third blade change.
> I should of known.
> Jeff



Jeff only time I have seen that was when a convict the company hired, throw-ed a big rock in to tear up the chipper to get out of work. He thought he really did it but I put some used dull blades in and welded the cover back in two hours had him drag brush til I got back at noon then watched him chip during the heat of day I knew what happened but did not see it, my trusted hand said it freaked him out that I knew what the prick did. He was intimidating my good help from telling on him he did not last long once i got his number though. Just saying bro.


----------



## ropensaddle

epicklein22 said:


> Yup, that's no fun to be around. Those bolts get stretched with all the pounding day in, day out. Obviously a clean blade surface is important when installing. Getting saw dust packed in there will cause them to snap too.



Wow, I have never ever had bolts snap and the same bolts in mine for ten years


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, I don't know what to say. The blades were last changed on Feb. 28 this year. So nine or so month's, I should of looked more closely month's ago. Live and learn.
Jeff ( $300 and all is good).


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I don't know what to say. The blades were last changed on Feb. 28 this year. So nine or so month's, I should of looked more closely month's ago. Live and learn.
> Jeff ( $300 and all is good).



I found the fragments of crushed rock lol.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I don't know what to say. The blades were last changed on Feb. 28 this year. So nine or so month's, I should of looked more closely month's ago. Live and learn.
> Jeff ( $300 and all is good).



they still look like they have an edge. 9 mos? Dam! You use it much? Big TD companies swap every week. I know guys who touch em with a file everyday. I get 9 mos out of knives, its usually just me feeding.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Dismantled a macrocarpa up on a ridgeline, not a bad job but had all to regular 70 to 90kmph gusts which made things a little physical.Im beat!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, I didn't mess with the office, we ended up going shopping, how'd that happen! Ended up buying a security system with 4 infrared/color cameras with a DVR, will record 2500 hrs of data, can zoom and move cameras, came home and spent the rest of the day setting it up. NOW STEAL SOMETHING YOU JERK! I am sure that Matt, the guy I was having problems with, has been coming up thru the woods and taking stuff off the trucks that may cause me problems, stuff he can take with him, cotter pins, hitch pins, stuff he can take with out leaving prints. We know its him, now I hope I catch him in the act.
Also picked up a chain linker/d-linker thingofamajig. Going to start making my own chains.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

jefflovstrom said:


> Break it up, guy's.
> This is what happened to me today!
> whadja do today?
> Jeff



Gotta collection of them from a vermeer 1400 that came apart twice in a year from cheap blades and chinese bolts. That's what I got working for a dead beat row patrol company from missouri, Got to where I'd just throw in a couple of sets of factory bolts on the anvil bill. So glad to be gone from that situation.

Did ya track down the shrapnel? We'd find it everywhere, in the truck, 10-20 yards or so behind the chipper, not good. We did feed it trees everyday though. When you're up in that kind of production better spend the money and swap in factory iron on schedule.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> http://ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...orax.opp.psu.edu/descriptions/pics/PinOak.jpg This is a pin oak , thank the lord that you are a great asspresser because you suck at ID of a basic species of oak , maybe you should put on the bifocals and take another gander at it, and this is a pin oak leaf , I wanna see ya match that to the pic anywhere http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...ainpages/misc/trees/img_tree_pin_oak_leaf.jpg



It's a pin oak son (Quercus palustrus). And a pin oak is a member of the Red oak family. You and yer sweetie are wrong as usual.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Its actually A bit disturbing we may have another AA in the mix named TV , I mean who can't ID a red oak



Question for ya 10dumb.......how's come the fall color isn't red????:tongue2: Pin oak turns brown.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Question for ya 10dumb.......how's come the fall color isn't red????:tongue2: Pin oak turns brown.



Listen its OK to be wrong no one is perfect, but that ain't a pin oak flat out , its a basic run of the mill red oak , basically a woods tree , just admit it ya opened your pie hole a bit to hasty ... Its fine I don't judge , but I was raised in a nursery and I am rarely wrong about native trees ..... And I rarely toot my own horn but it is what it is pappy


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen its OK to be wrong no one is perfect, but that ain't a pin oak flat out , its a basic run of the mill red oak , basically a woods tree , just admit it ya opened your pie hole a bit to hasty ... Its fine I don't judge , but I was raised in a nursery and I am rarely wrong about native trees ..... And I rarely toot my own horn but it is what it is pappy



I say your both wrong, its a scarlet oak


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen its OK to be wrong no one is perfect, but that ain't a pin oak flat out , its a basic run of the mill red oak , basically a woods tree , just admit it ya opened your pie hole a bit to hasty ... Its fine I don't judge , but I was raised in a nursery and I am rarely wrong about native trees ..... And I rarely toot my own horn but it is what it is pappy



wrong lard fingers and

everybody was raised in a nursery lol


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> I say your both wrong, its a scarlet oak



scarlet oak turns.................ta dahhhhhhh......

scarlet in the fall.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> scarlet oak turns.................ta dahhhhhhh......
> 
> scarlet in the fall.



Vet many times here drought changes the color We have not had a color full fall in two consecutive years. While you very well could be correct in pin oak and I do admit it looks like one it very well could be any of the red oak family. I love the ta dahhhhh lol


----------



## treevet

bologna sandwich....few phone calls , back to the grind.:help:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> wrong lard fingers and
> 
> everybody was raised in a nursery lol



Listen I am not gonna call bad names to sting , but a pin oak isn't a red oak either , its a pin oak , if there wasn't a difference then they would all be red oak .... I mean just face it your wrong .... OHHHH and TV they do all change color a healty PIN OAK will go red ... I got a question do you call a tulip tree a tulip poplar too or do you know theres a difference because that is irritating as well , I am sorry that your wrong believe me because for me it would be just easier to convince my truck tire that it is not a pin oak .... I talked to my brother today (THE ACTIVE NURSERYMAN) and we laughed for a bit he actually said that it would more common for an untrained eye (SUCH AS YOURS APPARENTLY ) to confuse a willow oak with a pin oak then a red oak woods tree .... Thanks for the giggle we appreciated it ...


----------



## treeclimber101

How to Identify Red Oak Vs. Pin Oak
By John Lindell, eHow Contributor updated April 15, 2011

Print this article
Related Searches:
Oak SeedlingsBurr Oak

Pin oak leaves have from five to seven pointed lobes.
Both the red oak (Quercus rubra) and the pin oak (Quercus palustris) make fine shade and lawn trees, but they are very different types of oaks. While both share many of the same traits -- such as growing in full sun, acidic soil and to similar heights -- these two oaks have very diverse forms. Telling them apart is not difficult, even in the winter when they lack their foliage.

Difficulty: Moderately Easy
Instructions

1
Observe the form of pin oak compared to red oak. Both species grow to around 75 feet tall, but the pin oak has a very distinctive branching habit. The lower branches point downward, the middle branches point straight out in a horizontal fashion and the upper limbs point toward the sky. The red oak has upright branches that spread out, forming a rounded crown.

2
Study the lower portion of both trees. The pin oak, especially in the wild, loses its lower branches in many instances because of the shade yielded by surrounding trees. The branches die and break away, leaving pin-like nubs protruding from the trunk. The red oak, with a straight trunk often devoid of branches low down, lacks any such growth.

3
Measure the leaves of both oak species. The leaf of a pin oak is from 3 to 6 inches long, while red oak leaves are between 5 and 8 inches in length. Pin oak leaves are much narrower than those of the red oak. Pin oak has leaves possessing from five to seven pointy lobes, while a red oak leaf has between seven to 11 pointy lobes.

4
Examine the acorns of the pin oak, comparing them to those of a red oak. The acorns on a pin oak are about ½ inch long and almost round, according to the "National Audubon Society Field Guide to Trees: Eastern Region." The cap attaching the acorn to the twig is thin and shaped like a saucer. Red oak acorns are longer, up to 1 1/8 inches, with an egg shape and a much thicker cap.

5
Inspect the bark of red and pin oak. Red oak has deeply fissured trunks when mature, with the bark being shades of black or brown. Pin oak bark has shallow ridges and its color is a grayish hue of brown.

NJ Tree Disease Diagnosiswww.SavATree.com


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> scarlet oak turns.................ta dahhhhhhh......
> 
> scarlet in the fall.



How to Identify Red Oak Vs. Pin Oak
By John Lindell, eHow Contributor updated April 15, 2011

Print this article
Related Searches:
Oak SeedlingsBurr Oak

Pin oak leaves have from five to seven pointed lobes.
Both the red oak (Quercus rubra) and the pin oak (Quercus palustris) make fine shade and lawn trees, but they are very different types of oaks. While both share many of the same traits -- such as growing in full sun, acidic soil and to similar heights -- these two oaks have very diverse forms. Telling them apart is not difficult, even in the winter when they lack their foliage.

Difficulty: Moderately Easy
Instructions

1
Observe the form of pin oak compared to red oak. Both species grow to around 75 feet tall, but the pin oak has a very distinctive branching habit. The lower branches point downward, the middle branches point straight out in a horizontal fashion and the upper limbs point toward the sky. The red oak has upright branches that spread out, forming a rounded crown.

2
Study the lower portion of both trees. The pin oak, especially in the wild, loses its lower branches in many instances because of the shade yielded by surrounding trees. The branches die and break away, leaving pin-like nubs protruding from the trunk. The red oak, with a straight trunk often devoid of branches low down, lacks any such growth.

3
Measure the leaves of both oak species. The leaf of a pin oak is from 3 to 6 inches long, while red oak leaves are between 5 and 8 inches in length. Pin oak leaves are much narrower than those of the red oak. Pin oak has leaves possessing from five to seven pointy lobes, while a red oak leaf has between seven to 11 pointy lobes.

4
Examine the acorns of the pin oak, comparing them to those of a red oak. The acorns on a pin oak are about ½ inch long and almost round, according to the "National Audubon Society Field Guide to Trees: Eastern Region." The cap attaching the acorn to the twig is thin and shaped like a saucer. Red oak acorns are longer, up to 1 1/8 inches, with an egg shape and a much thicker cap.

5
Inspect the bark of red and pin oak. Red oak has deeply fissured trunks when mature, with the bark being shades of black or brown. Pin oak bark has shallow ridges and its color is a grayish hue of brown.

NJ Tree Disease Diagnosiswww.SavATree.com


----------



## lxt

Dam.................well Now I know what new Cert is C`mon! *Tree Identification Specialist* whew....there will be several stages to this Cert, But for now.....we`ll just leave at this!

wonder what one of those certified assessors would of called it..........Hmmmm, would that be an advanced assessment?


LXT..................


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Dam.................well Now I know what new Cert is C`mon! *Tree Identification Specialist* whew....there will be several stages to this Cert, But for now.....we`ll just leave at this!
> 
> wonder what one of those certified assessors would of called it..........Hmmmm, would that be an advanced assessment?
> 
> 
> LXT..................



There gonna be the people who oversee how much I know and possibly overriding a decision I make , I don't think so ..... Basic tree ID .... amazing


----------



## teamtree

Sent my guys out on 2 jobs and I hit the road to my Vermeer dealership. A few weeks ago my chipper caught on fire in the strangest way. Well, they finally have a repair estimate for my BC1400XL.....$11,000....I just about fainted. I knew it was going to be bad and my insurance is going to cover it but it still hurts. I have been putting out about $1400 a week on a rental and I am about a month into the rental and I have paid for about 15% of the chipper. 

I think I may have to buy the chipper I have been renting and keep it around and then maybe trade up in the spring. It is just a BC1000 but I have been looking for a second chipper for my trim crew. 

Here is the story on the fire. We cut to big Silver Maples and I came out of the bucket to move the chunks so I could pull the bucket truck up to get to the third. We were flat out cranking it. I drove by the chipper a couple of times and smelled leaves burning. I thought it was a neighbor but I kept on smelling it in the same spot. Finally 2 of my guys investigated the smell and found some leaves on the motor were smoking. They cleaned the motor off and took care of the problem....seemed pretty minor......20 minutes later the chipper was blowing smoke like you would not believe....fire started in air cleaner and blew through turbo and melted everything from air filters to engine block. I wish the thing would have burned up completely now.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Pro Bono work turns dangerous ..*

Today I did five evaluations and scored a trim job for tomorrow without any cleanup. Being dumptruckless has had me knocking off small jobs I can do without the chipper and dump truck. First thing in the morning I stopped to see Matts new crane and it's awesome, can't wait to see it working.

After i got home I had time to do some work for a friend's father. A simple topping of a Pine tree so Dave (the HO) could drop it without hitting the wires that surrounded it. Once I got there I saw that it was quite dead and I had to go back for a climbing line and set pole so I could tie off in a nearby tree. By the time I got back and rigged up it was getting dark, so the video is not very good.

[video=youtube;4jPFP85N2T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jPFP85N2T0[/video]

A shallow face cut and aggressive back cut made the safety line redundant, but I felt better about it.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> How to Identify Red Oak Vs. Pin Oak
> By John Lindell, eHow Contributor updated April 15, 2011
> 
> Print this article
> Related Searches:
> Oak SeedlingsBurr Oak
> 
> Pin oak leaves have from five to seven pointed lobes.
> Both the red oak (Quercus rubra) and the pin oak (Quercus palustris) make fine shade and lawn trees, but they are very different types of oaks. While both share many of the same traits -- such as growing in full sun, acidic soil and to similar heights -- these two oaks have very diverse forms. Telling them apart is not difficult, even in the winter when they lack their foliage.
> 
> Difficulty: Moderately Easy
> Instructions
> 
> 1
> Observe the form of pin oak compared to red oak. Both species grow to around 75 feet tall, but the pin oak has a very distinctive branching habit. The lower branches point downward, the middle branches point straight out in a horizontal fashion and the upper limbs point toward the sky. The red oak has upright branches that spread out, forming a rounded crown.
> 
> 2
> Study the lower portion of both trees. The pin oak, especially in the wild, loses its lower branches in many instances because of the shade yielded by surrounding trees. The branches die and break away, leaving pin-like nubs protruding from the trunk. The red oak, with a straight trunk often devoid of branches low down, lacks any such growth.
> 
> 3
> Measure the leaves of both oak species. The leaf of a pin oak is from 3 to 6 inches long, while red oak leaves are between 5 and 8 inches in length. Pin oak leaves are much narrower than those of the red oak. Pin oak has leaves possessing from five to seven pointy lobes, while a red oak leaf has between seven to 11 pointy lobes.
> 
> 4
> Examine the acorns of the pin oak, comparing them to those of a red oak. The acorns on a pin oak are about ½ inch long and almost round, according to the "National Audubon Society Field Guide to Trees: Eastern Region." The cap attaching the acorn to the twig is thin and shaped like a saucer. Red oak acorns are longer, up to 1 1/8 inches, with an egg shape and a much thicker cap.
> 
> 5
> Inspect the bark of red and pin oak. Red oak has deeply fissured trunks when mature, with the bark being shades of black or brown. Pin oak bark has shallow ridges and its color is a grayish hue of brown.
> 
> NJ Tree Disease Diagnosiswww.SavATree.com



Is John Lindell your brother? Sure talks a lot. You typed all that out? :monkey:

Wonder if MDS got that Pin oak td?


----------



## treevet

the Aerialist said:


> Today I did five evaluations and scored a trim job for tomorrow without any cleanup. Being dumptruckless has had me knocking off small jobs I can do without the chipper and dump truck. First thing in the morning I stopped to see Matts new crane and it's awesome, can't wait to see it working.
> 
> After i got home I had time to do some work for a friend's father. A simple topping of a Pine tree so Dave (the HO) could drop it without hitting the wires that surrounded it. Once I got there I saw that it was quite dead and I had to go back for a climbing line and set pole so I could tie off in a nearby tree. By the time I got back and rigged up it was getting dark, so the video is not very good.
> 
> [video=youtube;4jPFP85N2T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jPFP85N2T0[/video]
> 
> A shallow face cut and aggressive back cut made the safety line redundant, but I felt better about it.



You, sir, are a complete moron.


----------



## treevet

Listen, I have had a lot of fun on here over the years, and have some good friends, but this forum has degraded to the point that I cannot stand it at times. I may take up residence at tb or just give up the forum scene in total. It is embarassing being associated with this level of conversation at times.

Good luck to all of you in all that you do. That last vid sealed the deal. OD won't be talking me into coming back this time.

Cheers, 

Dave Shaw


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Listen, I have had a lot of fun on here over the years, and have some good friends, but this forum has degraded to the point that I cannot stand it at times. I may take up residence at tb or just give up the forum scene in total. It is embarassing being associated with this level of conversation at times.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in all that you do. That last vid sealed the deal. OD won't be talking me into coming back this time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave Shaw



That was some precision work if you ask me!!!!!!!! Must've been all of 25 feet. Dangerous work there I say!


----------



## Iustinian

*Pin oaks are in the red oak family though right? hahahaha*



treeclimber101 said:


> Listen I am not gonna call bad names to sting , but a pin oak isn't a red oak either , its a pin oak , if there wasn't a difference then they would all be red oak .... I mean just face it your wrong .... OHHHH and TV they do all change color a healty PIN OAK will go red ... I got a question do you call a tulip tree a tulip poplar too or do you know theres a difference because that is irritating as well , I am sorry that your wrong believe me because for me it would be just easier to convince my truck tire that it is not a pin oak .... I talked to my brother today (THE ACTIVE NURSERYMAN) and we laughed for a bit he actually said that it would more common for an untrained eye (SUCH AS YOURS APPARENTLY ) to confuse a willow oak with a pin oak then a red oak woods tree .... Thanks for the giggle we appreciated it ...



arent they? arent they? lolololol


----------



## TreeAce

I wonder how much TB pays AA?


----------



## ropensaddle

teamtree said:


> Sent my guys out on 2 jobs and I hit the road to my Vermeer dealership. A few weeks ago my chipper caught on fire in the strangest way. Well, they finally have a repair estimate for my BC1400XL.....$11,000....I just about fainted. I knew it was going to be bad and my insurance is going to cover it but it still hurts. I have been putting out about $1400 a week on a rental and I am about a month into the rental and I have paid for about 15% of the chipper.
> 
> I think I may have to buy the chipper I have been renting and keep it around and then maybe trade up in the spring. It is just a BC1000 but I have been looking for a second chipper for my trim crew.
> 
> Here is the story on the fire. We cut to big Silver Maples and I came out of the bucket to move the chunks so I could pull the bucket truck up to get to the third. We were flat out cranking it. I drove by the chipper a couple of times and smelled leaves burning. I thought it was a neighbor but I kept on smelling it in the same spot. Finally 2 of my guys investigated the smell and found some leaves on the motor were smoking. They cleaned the motor off and took care of the problem....seemed pretty minor......20 minutes later the chipper was blowing smoke like you would not believe....fire started in air cleaner and blew through turbo and melted everything from air filters to engine block. I wish the thing would have burned up completely now.



Sounds like the turbo seal went out and ignited leaking oil did it run like a scaulded dog before flaming up? We had a perkins runaway, the seal goes out oil gets drawn in and starts firing, the engine speeds way up and you can't shut it off either, as its running on the oil leak! That one caught fire too but it also scattered everything internally.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Doing some storm cleanup*

Using a fiddle block to pull a leaning cherry back away from the house so we could remove it.
View attachment 205740


Using the bucket as a tie in point for pruning this locust. Worked really good.
View attachment 205741


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Listen, I have had a lot of fun on here over the years, and have some good friends, but this forum has degraded to the point that I cannot stand it at times. I may take up residence at tb or just give up the forum scene in total. It is embarassing being associated with this level of conversation at times.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in all that you do. That last vid sealed the deal. OD won't be talking me into coming back this time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave Shaw



See ya Dave!, Thanks for the good time's.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Is John Lindell your brother? Sure talks a lot. You typed all that out? :monkey:
> 
> Wonder if MDS got that Pin oak td?



I'm hoping I can get a crane for Wednesday or Thursday.

Far as that one tree goes, it may be a scarlet oak, the leaves did look a bit less filled out than a typical red. I'll have to look into it for sure. Always something to learn, right!

Things have really gone mad here. I'm not complaining though, if it hadn't been for this storm, I probably wouldn't have made it through winter. It really has been that bad.

The pump on the bucket is getting fixed today. We are gonna run around with the overpriced chip truck and secure a couple jobs while we wait. Probably pull some pin oak parts off a house with it at the end of the day if things go as planned. Absolutely awesome out there now, never seen anything like this in my life, work everywhere!!

And quit yer crying... what, You gonna let lard fingers and AA's Polish water torture run ya off now?? Lmao.


----------



## Grace Tree

treevet said:


> Listen, I have had a lot of fun on here over the years, and have some good friends, but this forum has degraded to the point that I cannot stand it at times. I may take up residence at tb or just give up the forum scene in total. It is embarassing being associated with this level of conversation at times.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in all that you do. That last vid sealed the deal. OD won't be talking me into coming back this time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave Shaw


Best wishes and good luck with the butt grabbers at the buzz. Go on over to Silverglades and have them make you a going away sandwich. Tell them to put it on my tab.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Listen, I have had a lot of fun on here over the years, and have some good friends, but this forum has degraded to the point that I cannot stand it at times. I may take up residence at tb or just give up the forum scene in total. It is embarassing being associated with this level of conversation at times.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in all that you do. That last vid sealed the deal. OD won't be talking me into coming back this time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave Shaw



Good luck .... It must be hard for you to admit that your wrong and thats sad , amazing considering what you have chosen as an alternative , to go hang there and hope that they don't read any of these threads because if you think me badgering you is bad , SHHHHHHHHEEEEESHHHHHH , over there they just completely ignore there resident idiots , at least here we let ya know why your a stupid face , but anyway enough of the gay man hug fest , hopefully you don't drop any of your dolls on your way back home ....


----------



## the Aerialist

*Even the small ones can kill you ...*



ducaticorse said:


> That was some precision work if you ask me!!!!!!!! Must've been all of 25 feet. Dangerous work there I say!



The problem wasn't the size of the tree it was it's condition. The tree was very dead and weak. I didn't want to ride the trunk down to the ground while tied to it. Putting a safety line in an adjecent healthy tree seemed like a good idea to me. What would you have done?


----------



## teamtree

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds like the turbo seal went out and ignited leaking oil did it run like a scaulded dog before flaming up? We had a perkins runaway, the seal goes out oil gets drawn in and starts firing, the engine speeds way up and you can't shut it off either, as its running on the oil leak! That one caught fire too but it also scattered everything internally.



No leaking seal or anything like that....fire started in the air filter.....like I said...go figure!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> The problem wasn't the size of the tree it was it's condition. The tree was very dead and weak. I didn't want to ride the trunk down to the ground while tied to it. Putting a safety line in an adjecent healthy tree seemed like a good idea to me. What would you have done?



I was busting balls. I may have put the safety line in too. Thing is, if the trunk snapped, and your lanyard is around it, you need to act fast and unhitch or your safety line is just going to guide you and the broken trunk into the safe trees trunk then you're double f'd. I own a bucket so I probably would have used it if possible. You should get some comm gear, didn't sound like you and your ground man were hearing each other ok.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Actually I'm quite Deaf ...*



ducaticorse said:


> I was busting balls. I may have put the safety line in too. Thing is, if the trunk snapped, and your lanyard is around it, you need to act fast and unhitch or your safety line is just going to guide you and the broken trunk into the safe trees trunk then you're double f'd. I own a bucket so I probably would have used it if possible. You should get some comm gear, didn't sound like you and your ground man were hearing each other ok.



Notice how close I made the cut close to my flip line, and how I detached my saw from it's lanyard prior to the cut. Believe me I was ready to drop my saw and pull my flip line over the top if it didn't go well. You can see the shake in the tree with just my weight on it before I even made the cut. Matt told me how to make the narrow face cut and aggressively make the back cut to minimize the leverage as the top falls over against the trunk. He did that after seeing this fiasco: 

[video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]

You have to remember to homeowner was pulling the top over for the very first time, just like Lee was operating the PortaWrap for the first time. I did't want him to get the tree swaying before the drop cut was made.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Today I am waiting for JohnBoy to show up ...*

I told JohnBoy to report for work at 09:00 and it's after 10:00 and he's still not here. It's always been a problem and I've fired him five times and he walked out once for the lecture I gave him and his little brother about working hard and showing up on time. It was the day after this performance: <video redacted> Oops, I never uploaded the "Slacker" video where I videoed JohnBoy sitting in the dump truck watching his little brother struggle mightily with loading large rounds into a front end loader. That video was shown as part of a company meeting where I gave them a dressing down for their failure to become employable.

I gave up on both of them after that and left them both off my jobs for over a month. Now when I bring them in if they are late I pay them "Bozo Rate" which is $10 an hour, but only starts when they get to the job, and ends when we leave the job. Normal workers I pay $12.50 / hr from the time they show up until the time they get in their cars to leave. That plus I buy them lunch and sometimes breakfast too. I have one guy I pay $15 an hour because he is worth it, but he went back to work for Penn DOT so I only have him on the weekends. I'm working him tomorrow.

Well I hear JohnBoy boom box truck (_which I bought him_) so it's time to go to work.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> I'm hoping I can get a crane for Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Far as that one tree goes, it may be a scarlet oak, the leaves did look a bit less filled out than a typical red. I'll have to look into it for sure. Always something to learn, right!
> 
> Things have really gone mad here. I'm not complaining though, if it hadn't been for this storm, I probably wouldn't have made it through winter. It really has been that bad.
> 
> The pump on the bucket is getting fixed today. We are gonna run around with the overpriced chip truck and secure a couple jobs while we wait. Probably pull some pin oak parts off a house with it at the end of the day if things go as planned. Absolutely awesome out there now, never seen anything like this in my life, work everywhere!!
> 
> And quit yer crying... what, You gonna let lard fingers and AA's Polish water torture run ya off now?? Lmao.



polish water torture.....lol!

C'mon TV, we all must suffer together!


----------



## ozzy42

ducaticorse said:


> I was busting balls. I may have put the safety line in too. Thing is, if the trunk snapped, and your lanyard is around it, you need to act fast and unhitch or your safety line is just going to guide you and the broken trunk into the safe trees trunk then you're double f'd. I own a bucket so I probably would have used it if possible. You should get some comm gear, didn't sound like you and your ground man were hearing each other ok.





the Aerialist said:


> Notice how close I made the cut close to my flip line, and how I detached my saw from it's lanyard prior to the cut. Believe me I was ready to drop my saw and pull my flip line over the top if it didn't go well. You can see the shake in the tree with just my weight on it before I even made the cut. Matt told me how to make the narrow face cut and aggressively make the back cut to minimize the leverage as the top falls over against the trunk. He did that after seeing this fiasco:
> .



Only problem with that ,,what if the dead tree went before the top?If a tree just lets loose,there will be no guarentee you can get unlanyarded from it.

I agree with ducaticorse.If I was that worried about the tree failing,I would just have been supported by the climbline from the T.I.P. tree.


.


> You have to remember to homeowner was pulling the top over for the very first time, just like Lee was operating the PortaWrap for the first time. I did't want him to get the tree swaying before the drop cut was made.


I understand a HO wanting to help.I have let them pull a limb off of a shrub or something.But I wouldn't let them in a situation like this.
It has to be done 100% right .Period.
Humans rarely do this on the first try.

Glad you got it down safely.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ozzy42 said:


> Only problem with that ,,what if the dead tree went before the top?If a tree just lets loose,there will be no guarentee you can get unlanyarded from it.
> 
> I agree with ducaticorse.If I was that worried about the tree failing,I would just have been supported by the climbline from the T.I.P. tree.
> 
> 
> .
> I understand a HO wanting to help.I have let them pull a limb off of a shrub or something.But I wouldn't let them in a situation like this.
> It has to be done 100% right .Period.
> Humans rarely do this on the first try.
> 
> Glad you got it down safely.



In AA's defense the HO isn't really lacking that much more experience than AA is himself. 

On a serious note, AA, the reason we collectively roll our eyes when you say a tree is dangerous is because we've seen what you've called dangerous before. Kinda like the crying wolf thing. What you classify as "extremely dangerous" is workaday #### for normal arborists. And we don't rape unknowing homeowners on price for it. 

Just today a HO thought a poplar tree on the edge of a ditch was leaning more since the heavy rains we've had. It would have been easy to play it up like it was now a super-hazard and rape them on price but, like any good professional, I took the high road, examined the exposed root structure, saw no signs of any recent shift or wash out, explained the situation honestly, and gave them a fair price for removal. It's called ethics. Get some.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Notice how close I made the cut close to my flip line, and how I detached my saw from it's lanyard prior to the cut. Believe me I was ready to drop my saw and pull my flip line over the top if it didn't go well. You can see the shake in the tree with just my weight on it before I even made the cut. Matt told me how to make the narrow face cut and aggressively make the back cut to minimize the leverage as the top falls over against the trunk. He did that after seeing this fiasco:
> 
> [video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]
> 
> You have to remember to homeowner was pulling the top over for the very first time, just like Lee was operating the PortaWrap for the first time. I did't want him to get the tree swaying before the drop cut was made.



I dub thee Danger Mouse, SIR Danger Mouse that is. Was that yer sidekick I heard barking back there?


----------



## oldirty

1st day into work last week and my saddle finally quit one me. my beloved miniboss, which they no longer make, had the seat crack in half. had to do the next day in the broken saddle and had one overnighted to where we were for the week doing work because i was not going to be able at all to go to a store for myself.

i had a couple options and liked none of them so i went with a sequoia swing from petzl. that saddle is a byproduct of the miniboss anyway so what the hell, right?

sucks.

thats what that saddle does. and for the price of the thing it is an absolute rip off. may be good for climbing around in an ornamental but for mans work it sucks.


you boys should have seen some of the trees we went after last week. they sure do grow 'em big in the park. anyone ever see the elm trees in the allee by the gallery? look for the stump next to robert burns. buzzid been there.


----------



## ropensaddle

teamtree said:


> No leaking seal or anything like that....fire started in the air filter.....like I said...go figure!!!



Yeah well the one we had flamed at the air filter too but the fire began at the piston and manifested into flames at the filter area. Maybe in your case it sucked in an ember of the prior engine leaves. I was just saying what can happen and I have always worried about a run away Mack lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Today I did five evaluations and scored a trim job for tomorrow without any cleanup. Being dumptruckless has had me knocking off small jobs I can do without the chipper and dump truck. First thing in the morning I stopped to see Matts new crane and it's awesome, can't wait to see it working.
> 
> After i got home I had time to do some work for a friend's father. A simple topping of a Pine tree so Dave (the HO) could drop it without hitting the wires that surrounded it. Once I got there I saw that it was quite dead and I had to go back for a climbing line and set pole so I could tie off in a nearby tree. By the time I got back and rigged up it was getting dark, so the video is not very good.
> 
> [video=youtube;4jPFP85N2T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jPFP85N2T0[/video]
> 
> A shallow face cut and aggressive back cut made the safety line redundant, but I felt better about it.



Why do you carry a pool skimmer up the tree ??? is that too help you get ready for the slow............. steady............... pull............ and does working gear know that you bought the entire FALL COLLECTION


----------



## Grace Tree

Did a 90 ft. tulip that had been struck by lightning back in August. Must have been pretty wet because it had one long spiral split from the base up about 80 ft. with a lot of bark blown off. It was in a wood lot with some outbuildings close by. My gut told me not to climb it and I'm glad I listened. I used my mini to spot my lift in close so I was able to get to the first crotch at 60 ft. Right lead looked pretty good and I started to doubt my judgement but the left lead was a nightmare. I spent more time trying to pull things together than I did cutting. At 50 ft. with the crotch gone there really wasn't much holding the trunk together so I threw a rope around it, got down and pulled it over with the Bobcat. The whole length of the trunk split in two pieces on the way down. Mighty impressive if you like chaos. I was glad to get out of there with my skin. The HO was happy that the collateral damage to the surrounding trees was minimal and gave me a $50.00 tip. Now it's Dos Equis time with an extra hour of sleep in the morning.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 205844
and then View attachment 205846


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Notice how close I made the cut close to my flip line, and how I detached my saw from it's lanyard prior to the cut. Believe me I was ready to drop my saw and pull my flip line over the top if it didn't go well. You can see the shake in the tree with just my weight on it before I even made the cut. Matt told me how to make the narrow face cut and aggressively make the back cut to minimize the leverage as the top falls over against the trunk. He did that after seeing this fiasco: Man Cut Down Tree on top of Himself!!! - YouTube http://youtu.be/JpGCwpuBQhM
> http://youtu.be/JpGCwpuBQhM [video=youtube_share;JpGCwpuBQhM]http://youtu.be/JpGCwpuBQhM[/video]
> 
> 
> You have to remember to homeowner was pulling the top over for the very first time, just like Lee was operating the PortaWrap for the first time. I did't want him to get the tree swaying before the drop cut was made.



fixed it for ya


----------



## lxt

LMFAO........that pine (spruce) tree in powerlines Vid cracks me up.....................especially at 7:31 & if you look at .27 seconds in you can see the color matching tarp, ear muffs & hard hat!!!

this is how people get killed around powerlines, he has no business doing trees near them & the local utility should be informed!...but dam that was funny.........now I wonder if that was the reason for the "slow, gentle, steady, pull" speech in the other video?



LXT..........


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> I dub thee Danger Mouse, SIR Danger Mouse that is. Was that yer sidekick I heard barking back there?



AA you are completely nuts! You have absolutely no business working near utility lines, you broke about 5 OSHA rules in your first 5 minutes alone. That was very sloppy work and having a h/o pull that top was retarded for sure. Your crazy posting that Video! How not to work near utility lines! You really should get some real training under your belt, because you are going to be one of the 2011 stats. I can't believe I watched the video after you got all thoses branches hung up on the lines, then you went out and hacked at them all.......Stay away from those jobs, only takes one time to get electrocuted. You have totally crossed the lines now safety wise. Anyone on here who has done line clearance or knows line clearance is probably cringing right now watching that S$%t show!


----------



## tbow388

Cut and hauled wood all day. My newbie butt got my 16" stihl 021 stuck bad enough that it took me a hour to get it out. That won't happen again!! Until next time. The 40" tree kicked my butt!!


----------



## oldirty

tbow388 said:


> Cut and hauled wood all day. My newbie butt got my 16" stihl 021 stuck bad enough that it took me a hour to get it out. That won't happen again!! Until next time. The 40" tree kicked my butt!!



you should not be posting in this forum. at all.


----------



## the Aerialist

*This was the first thing I dropped when I started out ...*










lxt said:


> ... this is how people get killed around powerlines, he has no business doing trees near them & the local utility should be informed!...but dam that was funny.........now I wonder if that was the reason for the "slow, gentle, steady, pull" speech in the other video?...



Actually doug you are correct. I've known the homeowner (Dave) for over 15 years, his stepson is a good friend so that was a freebie.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Purty colors*

Back in the gated community again! Love that place! Colors are in full swing now. Here is a few shots of Friday. The bridge is in a backyard, goes over a pretty deep creek/ravine. On the other side of the bridge, HO has large, turfed area? Its WEIRD!


----------



## sgreanbeans

*All eggs, 1 basket*

More pics, we started running firewood this week. Way behind on the pile.........as always. I will need about double of what I have there. Shot of my yard, all the trees were slated for execution via me, nursery owner has me come and chip up all the frost cracked trees he cannot sell. I talked him into giving them to me. They were doing well until the bucks started rubbing on them.


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> Actually doug you are correct. I've known the homeowner (Dave) for over 15 years, his stepson is a good friend so that was a freebie.



You risked getting electrocuted for a freebie? Wow


----------



## tree MDS

Nice pics and wood pile SG!

I got Blakes coming in for a few days starting today. Hopefully it works out. His idea mostly. Should free me up some anyway. Gotta find all the nasty #### I don't feel like doing now! 

He says "you don't want me to bring any of my ascenders, or any of that ####, do you"? I'm like "oh yeah mother####er, bring it all"! Lol. I got plans!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Nice photos of beautiful Fall colors ..*



sgreanbeans said:


> Back in the gated community again! Love that place! Colors are in full swing now. Here is a few shots of Friday...



The weather here has been great after a lot of rainy days. I got my dump truck back last night with a new clutch and tune up and can finally get back to serious work. Yesterday we trimmed a Pin Oak that seems to be suffering with Oak Wilt. What treatment do you recommend for a tree suffering from that problem sgreenbeans? Here is text from a PDF that mentions some chemicals that can be applied but I'd like to know how you handle this problem.

*OAK WILT* _Gary W. Moorman, Professor of Plant Pathology_

Oak wilt occurs west of the Susquehanna River in Pennsylvania. The fungus, Ceratocystis fagacearum, attacks most oaks but especially those in the red oak group (Quercus rubra, northern pin, Q. ellipsoidalis; shumard, Q. shumardii). American, Chinese, and European chestnuts, tanbark oak, and bush chinquapin are also susceptible. White (Q. alba) and bur oaks (Q. macrocarpa) are less susceptible than red oaks. Susceptible trees die within a few weeks while those with some resistance may decline slowly for 2 to 3 years or may recover.

*Symptoms:*
Leaves at the top of the tree turn brown along the tips and margins, wilt, and soon begin to fall while there is still some green color left in them. This progresses down the tree. Twigs and branches die and often have brown streaks in the outer sapwood. When the ends of twigs are cut, the outermost annual ring may be completely brown. A fungal mat develops under the bark and erupts through the bark in the spring.

*Spread:*
1) Sap-feeding insects, especially beetles, feed on the fungal mat that erupts through the bark in the spring and pick up sticky spores. They spread the spores as they move short distances to adjacent oaks to feed on fresh, bleeding wounds. A fresh wound is required by the fungus in order to invade. It is thought that sap- feeding beetles are not responsible for spreading the fungus for long distances.
2) The fungus remains viable under firmly attached bark. Transport of infected logs is one way the fungus can be moved long distances.
3) The most important means of spread in a local area is through roots naturally grafted to the infected tree.

*Management:* First, obtain a positive diagnosis that oak wilt is the cause of the wilting and defoliation.
Break root grafts to nearby oaks BEFORE removing an infected tree. This can be done by trenching or fumigating midway between oaks that are within 50 feet of the infected oak, to a depth of 3 feet. Fumigation is best done when the soil temperature is at least 50°F.
After root grafts are disrupted, remove infected trees. Bury, burn, or debark the logs AND stump. Do not stack or transport any wood from the tree if it has bark firmly attached because insects in it may leave and carry the fungus to other oaks.

Do not prune oaks in the late spring or summer because this creates fresh wounds that are attractive to insects that may be carrying the fungus. Prune only during November through mid-April.
The disease in trees with less than 30% of the crown affected can be put into temporary remission by injecting *Alamo**. This fungicide does not kill the fungus that is already in the tree's roots. Therefore, root grafts between this tree and neighboring oaks must be disrupted even if the tree is injected with fungicide. It is reported that oaks in high risk areas, but that are not yet infected, can be protected by injecting *propiconazole* once every 2 years.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Anytime both feet are off the ground at the same time there is risk ...*



deevo said:


> You risked getting electrocuted for a freebie? Wow



Well when I offered to do it I had not looked at the tree, or known it's condition. The risk wasn't electrocution, it was coming down with the tree when the top snapped off. But I had said I'd do it, so that was that. I do what I say I will do in all cases, so I was committed to doing it.


----------



## tree MDS

It seems like we just might have to wait you out AA. That's okay, mother####er, you can't live that much longer! 

Have a nice day! 

Sparkles.


----------



## sgreanbeans

No doubt! He has been putting some normal post up, must think that it is all good. Its not. The bridge is burnt. If he is such a premier service, why is he asking us anything. No way will I help him. Only time I even say anything to him is when he post his BS. 
Met his brother yesterday tho, was at Ninja school with my son, dude comes in to check out the gym, is talking trash about how tough he is, about all these accomplishments in the world of MMA, which were all lies. Some of the pros were in early and were listening, I caught the eye of one of them who was paying close attention to this wacko. He looks at me and smiles. Wish I could have stayed and watched. Those guys usually leave pretty bloody and broken! Who goes to one of the top MMA gyms in the world and tells everyone he is badder than them all! They don't ask those type to leave, they beat them until they quit!

BTW, 2 weeks and my youngest gets his brown belt in Judo . A brown belt from Pat Miletich and Gregg Humphries is like a triple double dog black belt at some Kee-ROT-tae McDojo's! He is 15, will be a black belt by 18


----------



## treeman75

tbow388 said:


> Cut and hauled wood all day. My newbie butt got my 16" stihl 021 stuck bad enough that it took me a hour to get it out. That won't happen again!! Until next time. The 40" tree kicked my butt!!



Buy a wedge!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> No doubt! He has been putting some normal post up, must think that it is all good. Its not. The bridge is burnt. If he is such a premier service, why is he asking us anything. No way will I help him. Only time I even say anything to him is when he post his BS.
> Met his brother yesterday tho, was at Ninja school with my son, dude comes in to check out the gym, is talking trash about how tough he is, about all these accomplishments in the world of MMA, which were all lies. Some of the pros were in early and were listening, I caught the eye of one of them who was paying close attention to this wacko. He looks at me and smiles. Wish I could have stayed and watched. Those guys usually leave pretty bloody and broken! Who goes to one of the top MMA gyms in the world and tells everyone he is badder than them all! They don't ask those type to leave, they beat them until they quit!
> 
> BTW, 2 weeks and my youngest gets his brown belt in Judo . A brown belt from Pat Miletich and Gregg Humphries is like a triple double dog black belt at some Kee-ROT-tae McDojo's! He is 15, will be a black belt by 18


 Thats good stuff my daughetr is 11 and a brown senior in Tae Kwon Do and loves it , she also dabbles a bit in jujitsu , my son however gave up on it 6 months in and sticks too baseball and football ...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Nice pics and wood pile SG!
> 
> I got Blakes coming in for a few days starting today. Hopefully it works out. His idea mostly. Should free me up some anyway. Gotta find all the nasty #### I don't feel like doing now!
> 
> He says "you don't want me to bring any of my ascenders, or any of that ####, do you"? I'm like "oh yeah mother####er, bring it all"! Lol. I got plans!



Oh yea he is def. eager to make money , I wish I had still had that spirit I would come up there and make some noise with ya , but the thought of being away from my own bed and someone who home cooks for me isn't that fun , so I guess you two pole smokers can go and suck each others ##### for the next week or so .... And thanks for calling me back , I was actually being genuine when I called to check in on your pickled @$% but anyway take some pics ...


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats good stuff my daughetr is 11 and a brown senior in Tae Kwon Do and loves it , she also dabbles a bit in jujitsu , my son however gave up on it 6 months in and sticks too baseball and football ...



We started Tang Soo Do as a family. Our first test will be Nov 22. I personally just wanted to start for the stretches which has already helped a good bit climbing. I was losing my flexibility.


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> We started Tang Soo Do as a family. Our first test will be Nov 22. I personally just wanted to start for the stretches which has already helped a good bit climbing. I was losing my flexibility.



Back in the day I was a black belt in American GOJU but I quit to chase girls and play baseball , my wife takes a a course there as well for street fighting and mugging defense , She would be sorely mistaken to mess with my daughter in a few more years she is good with a bow staff and is now learning the sword , they spar 2 days a weeks for an hour and my daughter kicks like a mule but she is a big girl so I am not surprised ... I wanted to get back into it but I don't have the 6 or so hours to take it serious ..


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> The weather here has been great after a lot of rainy days. I got my dump truck back last night with a new clutch and tune up and can finally get back to serious work. Yesterday we trimmed a Pin Oak that seems to be suffering with Oak Wilt. What treatment do you recommend for a tree suffering from that problem sgreenbeans? Here is text from a PDF that mentions some chemicals that can be applied but I'd like to know how you handle this problem.
> 
> *OAK WILT* _Gary W. Moorman, Professor of Plant Pathology_
> 
> Oak wilt occurs west of the Susquehanna River in Pennsylvania. The fungus, Ceratocystis fagacearum, attacks most oaks but especially those in the red oak group (Quercus rubra, northern pin, Q. ellipsoidalis; shumard, Q. shumardii). American, Chinese, and European chestnuts, tanbark oak, and bush chinquapin are also susceptible. White (Q. alba) and bur oaks (Q. macrocarpa) are less susceptible than red oaks. Susceptible trees die within a few weeks while those with some resistance may decline slowly for 2 to 3 years or may recover.
> 
> *Symptoms:*
> Leaves at the top of the tree turn brown along the tips and margins, wilt, and soon begin to fall while there is still some green color left in them. This progresses down the tree. Twigs and branches die and often have brown streaks in the outer sapwood. When the ends of twigs are cut, the outermost annual ring may be completely brown. A fungal mat develops under the bark and erupts through the bark in the spring.
> 
> *Spread:*
> 1) Sap-feeding insects, especially beetles, feed on the fungal mat that erupts through the bark in the spring and pick up sticky spores. They spread the spores as they move short distances to adjacent oaks to feed on fresh, bleeding wounds. A fresh wound is required by the fungus in order to invade. It is thought that sap- feeding beetles are not responsible for spreading the fungus for long distances.
> 2) The fungus remains viable under firmly attached bark. Transport of infected logs is one way the fungus can be moved long distances.
> 3) The most important means of spread in a local area is through roots naturally grafted to the infected tree.
> 
> *Management:* First, obtain a positive diagnosis that oak wilt is the cause of the wilting and defoliation.
> Break root grafts to nearby oaks BEFORE removing an infected tree. This can be done by trenching or fumigating midway between oaks that are within 50 feet of the infected oak, to a depth of 3 feet. Fumigation is best done when the soil temperature is at least 50°F.
> After root grafts are disrupted, remove infected trees. Bury, burn, or debark the logs AND stump. Do not stack or transport any wood from the tree if it has bark firmly attached because insects in it may leave and carry the fungus to other oaks.
> 
> Do not prune oaks in the late spring or summer because this creates fresh wounds that are attractive to insects that may be carrying the fungus. Prune only during November through mid-April.
> The disease in trees with less than 30% of the crown affected can be put into temporary remission by injecting *Alamo**. This fungicide does not kill the fungus that is already in the tree's roots. Therefore, root grafts between this tree and neighboring oaks must be disrupted even if the tree is injected with fungicide. It is reported that oaks in high risk areas, but that are not yet infected, can be protected by injecting *propiconazole* once every 2 years.



There is NO TREATMENT for oak wilt or BLS that is working , so you can wrip them off for a deep root fert. or a fungicide treatment and just but some time , but the first time they miss a treatment and take the tree off life support it will just croak , they were spending 22,000 a year on the oldest living tree in this county and last year they skipped on service and the tree has been cut down as of a month ago , so believe me if the HO accepts the reality of spending money too just get a few more years outta it then they are richer than most some battles are futile to fight .... AND AA make sure that you clean your saws with bleach or you'll spreading it to another tree ...


----------



## treeclimber101

I swear when I read articles like that it makes me wanna just scream ... WHAT ABOUT THE MULCH that started as chips that we dumped there 3 months prior that every landscaper comes in buys and then spreads back around the trees that we are "trying " in vein to save ... Its really stupid that this is always forgotten about , so #### the root treatments and saw cleanings its hopeless it doesn't matter about it being airbourne carried by insects birds , 90% of the problems in landscape are delivered by a truck to your house and you pay for it .....


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> No doubt! He has been putting some normal post up, must think that it is all good. Its not. The bridge is burnt. If he is such a premier service, why is he asking us anything. No way will I help him. Only time I even say anything to him is when he post his BS.
> Met his brother yesterday tho, was at Ninja school with my son, dude comes in to check out the gym, is talking trash about how tough he is, about all these accomplishments in the world of MMA, which were all lies. Some of the pros were in early and were listening, I caught the eye of one of them who was paying close attention to this wacko. He looks at me and smiles. Wish I could have stayed and watched. Those guys usually leave pretty bloody and broken! Who goes to one of the top MMA gyms in the world and tells everyone he is badder than them all! They don't ask those type to leave, they beat them until they quit!
> 
> BTW, 2 weeks and my youngest gets his brown belt in Judo . A brown belt from Pat Miletich and Gregg Humphries is like a triple double dog black belt at some Kee-ROT-tae McDojo's! He is 15, will be a black belt by 18



We have a master here of Akida that learned in the orient he is 70 something none of the young black belts want to spar with him! I am told he is pretty famous.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Notice how close I made the cut close to my flip line, and how I detached my saw from it's lanyard prior to the cut. Believe me I was ready to drop my saw and pull my flip line over the top if it didn't go well. You can see the shake in the tree with just my weight on it before I even made the cut. Matt told me how to make the narrow face cut and aggressively make the back cut to minimize the leverage as the top falls over against the trunk. He did that after seeing this fiasco:
> 
> [video]http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12520699/luchadorz-movie[/video] [video]<p><a href="http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12520699/luchadorz-movie" target="_new" style="font-size: 14px;font-weight:bold;">Luchadorz Movie</a><br />by: <a href="http://www.xtranormal.com/profile/7116391" style="" target="_new">treeclimber101</a></p><iframe id="xtranormal_Luchadorz Movie" name="xtranormal_Luchadorz Movie" style="width:480px;height:299px;" src="http://www.xtranormal.com/xtraplayr/12520699/luchadorz-movie" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" border="0" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"></iframe>[/video]
> 
> You have to remember to homeowner was pulling the top over for the very first time, just like Lee was operating the PortaWrap for the first time. I did't want him to get the tree swaying before the drop cut was made.



fixed it for ya


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tbow388 said:


> Cut and hauled wood all day. My newbie butt got my 16" stihl 021 stuck bad enough that it took me a hour to get it out. That won't happen again!! Until next time. The 40" tree kicked my butt!!



Yep, post this in firewood and heating, not here


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

the Aerialist said:


> Notice how close I made the cut close to my flip line, and how I detached my saw from it's lanyard prior to the cut. Believe me I was ready to drop my saw and pull my flip line over the top if it didn't go well. You can see the shake in the tree with just my weight on it before I even made the cut. Matt told me how to make the narrow face cut and aggressively make the back cut to minimize the leverage as the top falls over against the trunk. He did that after seeing this fiasco:
> 
> [video=youtube;mKjL3XTrv44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKjL3XTrv44[/video]
> 
> You have to remember to homeowner was pulling the top over for the very first time, just like Lee was operating the PortaWrap for the first time. I did't want him to get the tree swaying before the drop cut was made.



AA, you need to hire a climber and learn from him, this would help.........you just scare all of us with your "what not to do" vids......


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> AA, you need to hire a climber and learn from him, this would help.........you just scare all of us with your "what not to do" vids......



When we start doing some park work this winter when work slows down for him ill get his old butt out. he actually is really willing to learn and i know some of his video's are hard to watch because of the saftey concerns but he is self taught with no professional training so i wouldnt expect much more. if hes willing to risk it all nothing we do or say is gonna affect him.

Pruning work is the easiest to learn on or was atleast how i started pruning big oak trees learning how to move through the canopy after i could do it without spikes when i straped spikes on durning removals i was like a rocket ship almost was like cheating when you could use them to dig in on your way out a branch.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Been climbing for Line Clearance and getting my stuff caught up on weekends. Line Clearance has been eye opening to say the least! Worked on an Osage Orange friday afternoon and finished it up saturday. The thorns made feeding the chipper a challenge:censored:! I am excited to actually have some of the wood for burning and woodturning. Lots of rumours and wives tales about the fruit and what started out as a full trashcan of them quickly disappeared as the nursing home staff took the fruit home to ward off everything from spiders/bugs, mice, bats, and bad spirits! :msp_confused:


----------



## the Aerialist

woodsman44 said:


> AA, you need to hire a climber and learn from him, this would help.........you just scare all of us with your "what not to do" vids......



I have hired climbers, the only one good one was treemergencyB and I realized that I could make more money by hiring a good climber than I could climbing myself. He was real fast trimming trees and very careful around the wires. He's only available week ends because he has a full time tree job. I can't offer that just yet.

I've been doing scary stuff all my life, for me climbing trees while running chainsaws is a matter of situational awareness and doing this keeps me sharp. I could learn a lot from a good climber, and I have. I keep retelling this, but I was mentored by an excellent (if old school) 15 year climber. He was really good, an artist and acrobat in the tree.

I'm not modest and don't claim to be, but I think I'm a pretty good climber. TreemergenceyB has seen me climb, maybe he has an opinion he would care to share with you.


----------



## deevo

woodsman44 said:


> AA, you need to hire a climber and learn from him, this would help.........you just scare all of us with your "what not to do" vids......



Yep that's what I said, only takes one time to get electrocuted playing on the wires like he did with that circus of a video. Hope you said a prayer after that job. Also not a good idea to be drop starting your saw near your face like you did. Go take an EHAP course, you would never do what you did again I gaurantee you that after taking one. Have a look at ANSI Z133.1-2006. That way when OSHA people catch you and give you all the fines you will know what they are talking about!


----------



## deevo

I've been doing scary stuff all my life, for me climbing trees while running chainsaws is a matter of situational awareness and doing this keeps me sharp. I could learn a lot from a good climber, and I have. I keep retelling this, but I was mentored by an excellent (if old school) 15 year climber. He was really good, an artist and acrobat in the tree.

Doing scary things isn't a big deal, it's when you try and do things way beyond your skill level such as line clearance or working near them is where you have crossed the line. Having 13 kv run through your body will be the last scariest thing you will remember. Those communications lines that you got the branches stuck in.....they can carry up to 48 volts, enough to stop your heart....just an FYI


----------



## the Aerialist

mattfr12 said:


> When we start doing some park work this winter when work slows down for him ill get his old butt out. he actually is really willing to learn and i know some of his video's are hard to watch because of the saftey concerns but he is self taught with no professional training so i wouldnt expect much more. if hes willing to risk it all nothing we do or say is gonna affect him.
> 
> Pruning work is the easiest to learn on or was atleast how i started pruning big oak trees learning how to move through the canopy after i could do it without spikes when i straped spikes on durning removals i was like a rocket ship almost was like cheating when you could use them to dig in on your way out a branch.



You know Matt, you might actually be surprised when you see me climb. you've already helped me with techniques of proper saw work as well as rigging (vertical zip line!) and you are no doubt more skilled than me in the tree, but I actually get around the tree pretty sprightly and safely. TITS is what I live by and i've taken to climbing with two climbing lines, a flip line and my ART positioner.

You know I'd be glad to help you out whenever you need it, but I'm hoping to have work this Winter (but might need a couple of storms to pull it off). Things do get slow however, right after Thanksgiving. People go inside and stay there after that.


----------



## oldirty

the Aerialist said:


> . TITS is what I live by



the only thing remotely close to tits that you live your life by would be tits on a bull. thats how useful you are.


----------



## mattfr12

the Aerialist said:


> You know Matt, you might actually be surprised when you see me climb. you've already helped me with techniques of proper saw work as well as rigging (vertical zip line!) and you are no doubt more skilled than me in the tree, but I actually get around the tree pretty sprightly and safely. TITS is what I live by and i've taken to climbing with two climbing lines, a flip line and my ART positioner.
> 
> You know I'd be glad to help you out whenever you need it, but I'm hoping to have work this Winter (but might need a couple of storms to pull it off). Things do get slow however, right after Thanksgiving. People go inside and stay there after that.



Ya i dont doubt that you can get around in a tree. and the only reason i learned how to do it was i was actually taught by an instructor. me and about 15 other guys spent a few weeks in north carolina and a couple other training facilities. we where paid to do this also. these guys sole mision was to teach us proper positioning and rigging techniuqes and basicially how to move around a tree efficiently. for the first couple weeks when i started climbing with a crane or doing large removals i had one in a tree with me. A guy named rob springer is still one of the big saftey guys for bartlett i climbed with him a few times.

i had supervision in a tree for atleast a year. but the company i worked for could also afford this.

you have the will and go for it attitude needed to do this kinda stuff. just be safe if you dont like how something feels or your guessing that it might work its probably not a good idea.

:When in doubt rope it out!!:



so by no means am i self taught and im glad im not or i would probably be dead.


----------



## arborpros

I see you guys posting about your martial arts and I have to say I love it. I spent the last 5 years fighting MMA and did quite well. I had to retire after finding out about having heart desease 3 weeks before my first Professional fight. The physical I had to go through to be a Professional fighter in the state of Missouri was very thorough and thank God because they found my heart problem. Had to retire but man was it fun. I got in a fist fight 5 days a week for 5+ years. VERY hard on my body but it helped mold me in to the man I am today. Very humbling to get kicked so hard in the face that your feet go numb for a few minutes.

Here is a highlight reel of a few of my fights. I was inducted in to one of the Midwest's largest fight promotion organization's Hall of Fame and this is the video they played at the induction ceremony. Still tough for me to watch as I miss it so much.

John Duever MMA Shamrock Promotions Hall of Fame Induction - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12

arborpros said:


> I see you guys posting about your martial arts and I have to say I love it. I spent the last 5 years fighting MMA and did quite well. I had to retire after finding out about having heart desease 3 weeks before my first Professional fight. The physical I had to go through to be a Professional fighter in the state of Missouri was very thorough and thank God because they found my heart problem. Had to retire but man was it fun. I got in a fist fight 5 days a week for 5+ years. VERY hard on my body but it helped mold me in to the man I am today. Very humbling to get kicked so hard in the face that your feet go numb for a few minutes.
> 
> Here is a highlight reel of a few of my fights. I was inducted in to one of the Midwest's largest fight promotion organization's Hall of Fame and this is the video they played at the induction ceremony. Still tough for me to watch as I miss it so much.
> 
> John Duever MMA Shamrock Promotions Hall of Fame Induction - YouTube



is your medical condition under control?


----------



## arborpros

I have what is called a bi-cuspid aortic valve. It is a deformed aortic valve that will require replacement. In easy to describe terms, a normal valve looks like a peace sign with 3 parts or cusps and mine looks like a cirlce cut in half. It is not efficient and allows blood to backflow or regurgitate the wrong way in my heart. As the heart beats, the valve hardens which makes it less and less efficient. This is why it is just showing up, after 28 years of pushing my body in sports and maintaining a 180+ bpm workout routine, the valve has hardend and is getting worse. I have had it since birth and lived a normal life thus far and to be completely honest with you, if I did not see the valve during an esophogeal echocardiogram I would not believe it. I feel normal. I am 28 years old and my cardiologist wants me to get the replacement surgery by the time I'm 35. There are a couple different ways to fix the problem. A) get a mechanical valve and never have to do anything with it for the rest of my life. This is a great option but i would have to be on blood thinners for teh rest of my life and that is not something i am very interested in. B) get a human or pigs valve. The thing about this is that you have to get them replaced every 10 years. There are a few more options and advancements in medicine every day so we'll see what is going to happen. 

As of right now it is under control but every day the valve gets worse and worse so it is just a matter of time before I will have to either get the surgery or slowly die. It is what it is. You get dealt a hand and you adapt to it and overcome or be a ##### about it and sit at home feeling sorry for yourself. I am a warrior, always have been, just another battle that I will win.


----------



## the Aerialist

arborpros said:


> I see you guys posting about your martial arts and I have to say I love it... Here is a highlight reel of a few of my fights ... Still tough for me to watch as I miss it so much.
> 
> [video=youtube;tbk5MNtfJIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbk5MNtfJIo[/video]
> 
> I am a warrior, always have been, just another battle that I will win.



I've bragged about being tough but on my best day I wouldn't want to tangle with you unless I was armed. Nothing beats training and commitment to winning. Sorry to hear about you heart problem and I hope you are able to work and live well in spite of it. I know the level of maximum effort and adrenaline rush you must put in to fight like that and with your problem it's not wise to bring your body to that elevated state. Part of my love for tree work is the rush I get and I'm sure you are the same. My injuries cause pain but are not life threatening, my "can do" attitude is a risk that I must learn to manage though.

A positive attitude like yours assures me that you _will_ win, good luck and climb safe.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Manure and Milk!*



oldirty said:


> ... tits on a bull. thats how useful you are.



See OD the way you put that is not very polite. We should try to show each other some respect. I'm going to try some restraint in tit for tat flaming to see if that works any better. 

But: if that Bull was a great milk producer it would be pretty useful. Manure and milk! what's not to like?

_translation for the impaired_: I get the jobs, you may not like my bull####, but my customers seem to like what I do.


----------



## sgreanbeans

arborpros said:


> I see you guys posting about your martial arts and I have to say I love it. I spent the last 5 years fighting MMA and did quite well. I had to retire after finding out about having heart desease 3 weeks before my first Professional fight. The physical I had to go through to be a Professional fighter in the state of Missouri was very thorough and thank God because they found my heart problem. Had to retire but man was it fun. I got in a fist fight 5 days a week for 5+ years. VERY hard on my body but it helped mold me in to the man I am today. Very humbling to get kicked so hard in the face that your feet go numb for a few minutes.
> 
> Here is a highlight reel of a few of my fights. I was inducted in to one of the Midwest's largest fight promotion organization's Hall of Fame and this is the video they played at the induction ceremony. Still tough for me to watch as I miss it so much.
> 
> John Duever MMA Shamrock Promotions Hall of Fame Induction - YouTube


Sweet, GOOOOOOOD MUSIC! I am gunna show Pat yur vid, he loves highlight reals from local shows. I trained but never fought, out side the gym anyways! I rolled with Pat at 100% one time with Gi's on, worst/best day! It was like trying to tap a brick, I would think I had something, only to feel my body doing something else, like bending the wrong way! LONGEST 7 MINUTES OF MY LIFE!
I fell your pain about the condition, when I was hurt( dude the size of Silvia necked cranked me and blew my neck apart) it stopped everything dead in its tracks. Had been putting about 30hours a week in, on top of work. Judo,Thai,BJJ and Sambo. Was in fighting condition when it happened. Killed my career in the Marines as well. Now I help coach the kids when I can and live vicariously thru my son's! Look up Dakota Sexton on you tube, 15 year old kid at Miletich, good stuff! Hope it gets better man! Another awesome video is Mike Zambidis from Greece, u tube, god help us all if he ever makes it to the UFC! This guy is freaking bad, but I think he is retired now.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Your vid is now the first thing Pat will see this AM. I know his routine! Coffee, paperwork, facebook.........in that order!


----------



## tree MDS

Going seven days a week now. Heading into the hardest hit/most money areas today. I have an in out that way, so we'll probably camp out there for a while. Life is good. Starting to get a little tired now, its all good though, not complaining. 

I think its gonna be a good winter!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh yea he is def. eager to make money , I wish I had still had that spirit I would come up there and make some noise with ya , but the thought of being away from my own bed and someone who home cooks for me isn't that fun , so I guess you two pole smokers can go and suck each others ##### for the next week or so .... And thanks for calling me back , I was actually being genuine when I called to check in on your pickled @$% but anyway take some pics ...



Lol. Maybe I'll dig your number up today Lard Fingers.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Going seven days a week now. Heading into the hardest hit/most money areas today. I have an in out that way, so we'll probably camp out there for a while. Life is good. Starting to get a little tired now, its all good though, not complaining.
> 
> I think its gonna be a good winter!



Kinda nervous here, phone has slowed way down. Need to either set up for plowing or go south for the winter, anybody need any help where its warm this year! I can bring my mower:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Sweet, GOOOOOOOD MUSIC! I am gunna show Pat yur vid, he loves highlight reals from local shows. I trained but never fought, out side the gym anyways! I rolled with Pat at 100% one time with Gi's on, worst/best day! It was like trying to tap a brick, I would think I had something, only to feel my body doing something else, like bending the wrong way! LONGEST 7 MINUTES OF MY LIFE!
> I fell your pain about the condition, when I was hurt( dude the size of Silvia necked cranked me and blew my neck apart) it stopped everything dead in its tracks. Had been putting about 30hours a week in, on top of work. Judo,Thai,BJJ and Sambo. Was in fighting condition when it happened. Killed my career in the Marines as well. Now I help coach the kids when I can and live vicariously thru my son's! Look up Dakota Sexton on you tube, 15 year old kid at Miletich, good stuff! Hope it gets better man! Another awesome video is Mike Zambidis from Greece, u tube, god help us all if he ever makes it to the UFC! This guy is freaking bad, but I think he is retired now.



I thought about being bad once and decided I would save my strength for when or if I needed it  I think its a whole lot less painful to watch on my tv :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Got my dump truck and one ton van back yesterday ...*

We did a small Pine removal and trimming a large Pin Oak (another one suffering from Oak Wilt) as well as some smaller trees for two neighbors yesterday and the customer wants to buy my Safari van which I have outgrown. I hate to give it up because it's great in the snow whereas the one ton will suck in the snow and ice, but I just can't get all my gear in a little van anymore so I've got to move up.

Yesterday put me back into positive cash flow again so I'm taking today off to organize my gear and vehicles. Watched the Steeler's game last night and had a few beers with Cousin Lee. He's doing well and coming out on jobs with me for free, which he prefers since I make no demands of him and he's more comfortable that way. All it costs me is stuff he breaks and as long as I can keep him on the sidelines where he can't cause any injuries to himself or others we both benefit.

JohnBoy has other issues but he is actually a pretty good climber and I closely supervise him when he is in the tree. If Matt really needs some help this Winter I'll bring him with me so Matt can give us both some guidance. I don't doubt that Matt could help us both with our climbing and saw handling, as most of you could if you could stop the hating and just give good advice.

I've got enough work lined up to take me into 2012, but after that who knows, we'll need a bad storm this year or early next to take us through. I was pretty well set until the equipment started crapping out on me, but that's how it goes when you use ancient vehicles. Today is the first day in a long time without any requests for estimates, a sure sign that Winter is coming.


----------



## arborpros

sgreanbeans said:


> Your vid is now the first thing Pat will see this AM. I know his routine! Coffee, paperwork, facebook.........in that order!



Militich is one of the best fighters of all time and his coaching style is amazing. He is one of the few that have stuck around for ever and evolved with the sport. MFS was the first fighting system to utilize all aspects of the game. He wsa WAY ahead of his time. It was always a dream of mine to get up to Iowa and train at his camp. It is a bunch of serious hard asses and if I could hang with them and their training I could hang anywhere. You are very fortunate to be training with a man like Pat Militich.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here's what I found at my yard:*

Looks like the crew backed over my ladder putting the chipper away.







And here the great while whale one ton GMC van:


----------



## TreeAce

the Aerialist said:


> See OD the way you put that is not very polite. We should try to show each other some respect. I'm going to try some restraint in tit for tat flaming to see if that works any better.
> 
> But: if that Bull was a great milk producer it would be pretty useful. Manure and milk! what's not to like?
> 
> _translation for the impaired_: I get the jobs, you may not like my bull####, but my customers seem to like what I do.



Bulls dont produce milk. Just semen. They are just for making calves.


----------



## swyman

Did 2 small quick jobs 40 miles apart but what the heck! Not liking the time change, got home way after dark. Wish they could just leave it ahead!!! Have 5 to bid tomorrow and going to truck junkyard to find some replacement parts for the truck


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Yep that's what I said, only takes one time to get electrocuted playing on the wires like he did with that circus of a video. Hope you said a prayer after that job. Also not a good idea to be drop starting your saw near your face like you did. Go take an EHAP course, you would never do what you did again I gaurantee you that after taking one. Have a look at ANSI Z133.1-2006. That way when OSHA people catch you and give you all the fines you will know what they are talking about!



How much is it worth to have some one come in, do what nobody else can while TEACHING? What happens is the job don't get done in the time the idiot bid it ( well he don't know do he? Yeah, he don't), " The Crews" these guy's say they have are done bout worthless by cruch time and gonna run something over or worse. Usually these business owners are gonna spend way more time than they need bull####ting their client, countin his eggs beforehand and not paying attention to Cusin Lee type who just added another 5 minutes. You total all them 5 minutes from just that guy alone and you realize that what ever the #### is happening there is no way this guy can afford to pay you what your fee and you see how hard he is trying to be NICE about things. :msp_unsure: 

Looks good on a place mat advertisment, sounds even better the way some people put it. Nice?otstir: More like #### in abucket.


----------



## tbow388

What did I do today? Caught a friggin cold!!! Would have rather gone fishing!!


----------



## treemandan

AA starting his saw reminds me of how one would beat a redheaded bastard crosseyed stepchild. I mean we all heard what it was like many times before but I ain't never seen it done. I would guess if you were gonna do it that would be the way.


----------



## sgreanbeans

arborpros said:


> Militich is one of the best fighters of all time and his coaching style is amazing. He is one of the few that have stuck around for ever and evolved with the sport. MFS was the first fighting system to utilize all aspects of the game. He wsa WAY ahead of his time. It was always a dream of mine to get up to Iowa and train at his camp. It is a bunch of serious hard asses and if I could hang with them and their training I could hang anywhere. You are very fortunate to be training with a man like Pat Militich.



My wife grew up with him, he lived 2 streets over. I have known him since we were kids. Always the Bad ass. Pat doesn't coach to much anymore, he was burnt real bad by some of the fighters (they forgot who made them who they are)When we had all the belts, the hype was huge and they made A LOT of money, 10% to the trainer right............NOT, They left him hi and dry. So he went into commentating with Strike Force. Now that the UFC has bought them, its hard to say where Pat falls, as he and Dana White, HATE EACH-OTHER...........BAD!! Some of the fighter's have swallowed their pride and have come back so Pat can train them. Tim is back and I talked to Drew McFedries yesterday there, so he must be back too. You ever get a chance to get up he, hit me up, I will walk ya right in there and put you in front of him, just bring your heart, he will want it! You know what I mean.


----------



## jefflovstrom

This is the time of year that I wish I was hourly. 
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

On the bright side of things I think I sold around 30K of work so far this week. On the crappy side of things I've already had to deal with 2 PITA's, babysitting a couple of morons, 1 newb, 1 employee issue, and 1 friend deciding to eat his shotgun.


----------



## TreeFrogTC

Killed trees we pruned 2 yrs ago, last yr, and this spring, landowner got tiered of dealing with the neighbors trees impeding on a new home construction project so he bought em out. I'm thinking were in the wrong business, who here can just throw a bunch of money at a problem like that and voila its better!

Sorry to hear about your friend and his gun but gratz on the 30k thats impressive.

AA please get training don't become a statistic that new gear does you no good 6' under lrn to cut and hold newb, no reason to have a damaged and messy jobsite.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> This is the time of year that I wish I was hourly.
> Jeff




Long days I take it.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> On the bright side of things I think I sold around 30K of work so far this week. On the crappy side of things I've already had to deal with 2 PITA's, babysitting a couple of morons, 1 newb, 1 employee issue, and 1 friend deciding to eat his shotgun.



Its downright retarded out there right now. I got the same thing going on here. We're gonna be at it all winter at this rate... either way, no more financial worries, that's for sure!

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Its downright retarded out there right now. I got the same thing going on here. We're gonna be at it all winter at this rate... either way, no more financial worries, that's for sure!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend.



Yeah, T-82, sorry to hear that. 
We may be getting snow in a couple hours! Too bad that the leaves are almost gone, maybe we could have had some action like you guys!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, T-82, sorry to hear that.
> We may be getting snow in a couple hours! Too bad that the leaves are almost gone, maybe we could have had some action like you guys!



Just try and imagine dying and going to tree heaven. That's pretty much what's going on here! Lol. Being established, having good help, and the giant overpriced chip catcher on board, is really paying off about now.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Need tree cut down

As we were saying!

Switched from FIREFOX to GOOGLE CHROME, way faster


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Need tree cut down
> 
> As we were saying!


Nice to see that things have taken a step backwards out there. You no longer get ALL the wood; just a portion? 
What a deal,
Phil


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Need tree cut down
> 
> As we were saying!
> 
> Switched from FIREFOX to GOOGLE CHROME, way faster



Flagged it as spam....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> Flagged it as spam....



Haha! U gettin nailed yet? We have had to have a inch of rain already, now its getting ready to switch over to snow


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeFrogTC said:


> Killed trees we pruned 2 yrs ago, last yr, and this spring, landowner got tiered of dealing with the neighbors trees impeding on a new home construction project so he bought em out. I'm thinking were in the wrong business, who here can just throw a bunch of money at a problem like that and voila its better!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend and his gun but gratz on the 30k thats impressive.
> 
> AA please get training don't become a statistic that new gear does you no good 6' under lrn to cut and hold newb, no reason to have a damaged and messy jobsite.



Actually, that's four foot under, with only 16in deep to the top of the vault around here. I guess they got tired of digging so deep.

Somehow, concerning AA, 6ft just wouldn't be deep enough, I'd be afraid he'd dig himself out with the...STEINER...and come back to post up a video of it.


Digging another grave this morning and going over the system again so my friend can go out east for a couple of weeks to see his son at college and not worry about it. It's nothing I need to man full time, just if someone dies, I meet with the family, sell a plot and dig, cover after the vault guys are done. 

Then I've got a couple of prune jobs this afternoon and maybe a removal if I can fit it in....not enough daylight these days for too much. I loathe this time of year.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Haha! U gettin nailed yet? We have had to have a inch of rain already, now its getting ready to switch over to snow



It's been on and off for two days, it's pretty windy now. Radar shows it moving north northeast with a bit of a counterclockwise spin.

Don't say the "S" word....too much left to do before that starts up. This move we are in the middle of has been a major distraction. It's been a can of worms...I just hope it pays off in the long run.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> It's been on and off for two days, it's pretty windy now. Radar shows it moving north northeast with a bit of a counterclockwise spin.
> 
> Don't say the "S" word....too much left to do before that starts up. This move we are in the middle of has been a major distraction. It's been a can of worms...I just hope it pays off in the long run.




By the sound of the place ya got, it will. Its very nice being able to run out to the shop, or run into the house! Wheneva ya want!

Finally made it back to that place that has the chipper, forgot my camera


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> By the sound of the place ya got, it will. Its very nice being able to run out to the shop, or run into the house! Wheneva ya want!
> 
> Finally made it back to that place that has the chipper, forgot my camera



That's alright, whenever ya can get to it. I know what you mean, now I have to drive to the shop till the house is done.


----------



## Grace Tree

This is in Ill and Annoyed. It's not you, is it Bigus?
NEWS BLOOPER: Man Nearly Saws His Face During My Stand-up (Air-check) - YouTube


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Small Wood said:


> This is in Ill and Annoyed. It's not you, is it Bigus?
> NEWS BLOOPER: Man Nearly Saws His Face During My Stand-up (Air-check) - YouTube



OMG! No, that's not me, lol. I'll just say that the water is not the best in Carmi though and leave it at that. My son's biological ex-mother's family was from there. Mark Hamill’s (aka Luke Skywalker) wife graduated with my “would have been” father-in-law. I played a round of golf at their class reunion like 15 yrs ago, but neither showed. There must have been an ewok reunion same day...or something. Probably best, after a few Michelobs, I would have likely brandished my 9 iron and said something paternally stupid anyway, as if he needs more of that. Nah, I likely would have been cool as usual, famous people don't bother me, but I would have been tempted all day.


----------



## Toddppm

He reallly liked that saw didn't he? Didn't want to let go!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Long days I take it.


lol no they were in august 16 hours daylight makes for long days combined with the heat. Hey Jeffy I will pay ya by the hour  I like paying by da cord better though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Small Wood said:


> This is in Ill and Annoyed. It's not you, is it Bigus?
> NEWS BLOOPER: Man Nearly Saws His Face During My Stand-up (Air-check) - YouTube



Lol like that was close or sumpin but really excavator and uproot no thanks lol you can pick it up after i cut it


----------



## NCTREE

Took a storm damage limb off a house today then took down a maple over a deck, I just don't see an end to the work coming in for a while.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Did a Cliff Hanger Today ...*

I had an unusual job today and thought I'd share it here. It was felling trees in West Virginia at a terrific location along the banks of the Ohio River. The customer wanted to restore his view of the River from his garden house on the edge of the shale cliffs that border the river.

Now these are serious cliffs leading to a wooded area growing on the steep shale (about a 30 degree pitch) area below. There was a quad trail leading steeply down to the river where the customer had a dock. The whole area was like a State Park and the trail down went right through a decorated pole barn that we drove through like a covered bridge. Gary (the customer) had four quads parked in it and a 4 place Rhino that he used to get down to his boat dock. His grandsons used the quads to bomb around the area and they even had a zip line setup on the steep pitch of the hillside leading down to the river. Here's the Google Earth shot of the property:







From Gary's backyard I had to rappel down about 50' of vertical rock to get to where the trees started. They weren't very big, maybe 30 ~ 35' tops, but they obscured his view of the river from his garden house area. They wanted them dropped. The biggest problem, besides footing, was not getting them hung up in the other trees. All in all I felled about a dozen significant trees and quite a few scrubby ones that were in the way.

At one point well into the job I was going down the shale to get to a larger Oak that needed to come down first so the others wouldn't hang in it and the shale gave way under my feet. I was carrying a Stihl 290 w/ 18" bar (not running) and I knew if I dropped it that it would probably go all the way into the river so I kept a tight grip on it as I started to slide. My feet grabbed a small tree and I kid you not, only the toes of my boots wrapped around it and it stopped my slide hanging upside down with the saw behind my head with both hands on it.

I knew I couldn't hold myself there very long with my weight and the weight of the saw pulling me the remaining 600' to the river, but it did give me just enough time to set myself for the fall to come. When my toehold gave out I did one roll and jammed the bar of the saw into the shale to stop my slide. That worked, but in thrusting the saw down into the side of the hill I jammed the saw's tree spikes into my thigh and created a puncture wound that bleed profusely. It kept seeping blood for four hours. After I got home I only stopped it by sticking the point of a styptic pencil into the wound. 

Gary observed all of this from his vantage point at the top of the cliff and was astounded (_as was I_) by the close call where my fall was only stopped for a moment by my toes desperately gripping the small tree, leading to the roll and stop with the saw. It did however give me the chance to use one of my favorite movie lines when he asked if I wanted to come up for a bandaid to stop the bleeding"



> "I ain't got time to bleed ..


 ~ Jesse Ventura from *The Predator* 

I finished the job but my pant leg was soaked in blood by the time I came up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Good job, AA!
We got called out at 1:00 am to top a bunch of pines that were 229,000 mile's high, Usually a tree that mature gets a light 'clean', but this was an emergency! There was an asteroid heading this way and these trees were in the path!! 
Got there and topped them at 198,000 miles high!!! Talk about a close call!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## the Aerialist

*You calling BS on me Jeff?*



jefflovstrom said:


> Good job, AA!
> We got called out at 1:00 am to top a bunch of pines that were 229,000 mile's high, Usually a tree that mature gets a light 'clean', but this was an emergency! There was an asteroid heading this way and these trees were in the path!!
> Got there and topped them at 198,000 miles high!!! Talk about a close call!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



I can understand your incredibility Jeff, but seeing it's from a guy who hasn't cut down a tree or even started a chainsaw in ten years I'm not going to worry much about if you believe me or not.


----------



## tree MDS

Other than the fact that the bucket broke down again last night, the chipper has been acting up, and Juan just called in and said he can't make it for some reason, recovery efforts have been going well. Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

wow, I am speechless at this point (big sigh). ok its been 5 minutes and I still could not come up with anything good to say, I am so perplexed. The only question I have left is...........................WHY,WHY, WHY, Why does he continue,WHY?
Jeff did u use that new jet pack that they are selling at Wespur?


----------



## tree MDS

Another shack we should be a go on cleaning up when we get to it..


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> wow, I am speechless at this point (big sigh). ok its been 5 minutes and I still could not come up with anything good to say, I am so perplexed. The only question I have left is...........................WHY,WHY, WHY, Why does he continue,WHY?
> Jeff did u use that new jet pack that they are selling at Wespur?



That's why my screen reads: "This user is on your ignore list."

I can't watch or read anymore. Simply just cannot do it. If everyone would just try it for a week, or however long it takes, their forum experience will improve, stress levels drop, and he'll go somewhere else.

Works for me. He should have been banned a long time ago, if for nothing else the things you've busted him on, but I suppose he serves as a perfect example of what not to do and be, so he slips by on that merit, for there is no other.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Other than the fact that the bucket broke down again last night, the chipper has been acting up, and Juan just called in and said he can't make it for some reason, recovery efforts have been going well. Lol.



Good stuff MDS, what's wrong with your bucket?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Why? Because I am who I am ... Get used to it.*



sgreanbeans said:


> wow, I am speechless at this point (big sigh). ok its been 5 minutes and I still could not come up with anything good to say, I am so perplexed. The only question I have left is...........................WHY,WHY, WHY, Why does he continue?



I'd have been gone long ago but I've always refused to be bullied. You guys have formed a D I C K Clique to aggressively berate and bully any posters here, new or old. I've noticed that when I don't post you turn on each other. My presence here gives you jackwagons a focal point to spew hateful comments so I have made this thread my personal blog.

As to my post above, that's just the way it went down. (pun intended) you can believe it or not and I don't give a rat's arse one way or another. I am hardly looking for approval here, my customers give me enough of that, and they count for something, whereas you collectively don't matter at all. You are all no-accounts in my book, with a few notable exceptions. One thing that I did get to use was one of my infamous ice axes, which I used to climb up the shale to fell more trees. They didn't work out very well for climbing trees, but were sure good in that shale.

So I have taken the day off and am gimped a bit from my "slide for life" yesterday. Last night I didn't know if I would be able to climb today so I called the customer for today and set him back to tomorrow. It's nice to be my own boss, I don't need to work everyday so I get to pick and choose and set my own schedule.

I've been getting more calls again and I'll go out today to line up more work to carry me through the tough months. A big job I bid in a couple of months ago called last night and gave me a "go" so things are looking up, I'm sure you're all pleased at my success.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You have brought a knife to a gun fight ...*



Bigus Termitius said:


> ... He should have been banned a long time ago, if for nothing else the things you've busted him on, but I suppose he serves as a perfect example of what not to do and be, so he slips by on that merit, for there is no other.



No one has "busted" me on anything. Made up allegations and lies about me repeated do not make you any "bigger" termitius., they make you smaller. Vanishingly smaller. Putting me on ignore is a great idea for many of you ####wads. I only get surly when attacked, so when the attacks cease my posting will be much easier to swallow, and you know how much you like to swallow Bigus.

As I have said I've made this thread my personal blog, so expect to read more about my adventures in tree work in the future. If you don't like it by all means put me on your ignore list, I'm happy to be ignored by the likes of you and the rest of your chums. Yes, chums, I'm chumming for sharks and you come swimming up only to be gaffed when you surface.


----------



## flushcut

I gotta ask why were you not tied in?


----------



## the Aerialist

*That's a reasonable question flushcut ...*



flushcut said:


> I gotta ask why were you not tied in?



Once I rappelled down the face and got into the wooded area I used my ART Positioner when I could to maneuver and my steel core flip line when I was making the felling cuts. I still had to make my way down to where I needed to be at times without a tie in. I never started the saw until I was secured.

The shale was obscured by the fallen leaves and you had to feel your way around. Skateboard sized chunks of shale were hidden beneath the leaves and would from time to time go sailing down the steep slope. When my footing gave way i was almost at the tree I wanted to bring down but had not been able to get a line around it yet.

I was lucky to slow myself enough with my "toehold" to prepare to jam the blade of the saw in (_both into the hillside and into my thigh_) If the bar had hit a large chunk of shale I would have kept going until a tree most likely stopped me. I was wearing my hardhat but the sudden stop could have done damage to my already frail body.

My leg is painful today but I have a high tolerance to it (_or I could never hang in here_). I was getting behind in my evaluations, so I'll try to catch up on those today.


----------



## lxt

AA, there was an article in the TCIA magazine in regards to a guy who cut himself but kept working, the blood loss was so great that the outcome was not pleasant............cant remember if this was a fatality or not?

Many on here might wanna see your death certificate flown high like ole glory on july 4th, but.......in all seriousness you should go get looked at!!!! the dawgs on a saw arent the most sterile things to take a poke from & the fact that infection & other things can be serious.............like it or not you`re not a spring chicken, age is a factor.....your health is all you have along with family!

I dont care about internet disputes or flogging members for stupidity sake.............but an injury or fatality is no joking manner & unfortunately this incident of yours will be the call for you to resign ala. Joe Paterno like!!! before you do bring serious injury or death to yourself.............quit, hire a young well trained climber & let them handle the duties!!

Be safe!


LXT...............


----------



## the Aerialist

*Thanks for the kind words lxt ...*



lxt said:


> ...in all seriousness you should go get looked at!!!! ...



My shrink says I'm not a Public threat ... Well you are right of course Doug, on the hill I dropped trau and looked at the wound, but the actual puncture was small but deep, I may have hit the bone. the bleeding dropped off to a trickle by the time I pulled my pants up so I soldered on. The thing hurt tough and my wife cleaned and dressed the wound, all it took was a bandaid, but it still seeped blood until I used the styptic pencil on it.

My tetanus shots are up to date, and I took the day off to monitor it. I'll be OK, but thank you for your concern.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> I can understand your incredibility Jeff, but seeing it's from a guy who hasn't cut down a tree or even started a chainsaw in ten years I'm not going to worry much about if you believe me or not.



He's got ya there. Plus I was workin next door down there the same day so I can vouch for AA.


----------



## treemandan

So a guy calls me...
Older guy, in the neighborhood, had tulip poplars all around his house topped off at the trunks some twenty odd years ago. He's got crazy big codoms loomin, just fighting each other on a 35 foot rotten trunk. Got some crazy big oak around power pole in the woods which surround this area around his house. He wants someone to climb and "raise em" here and there, TD a few, mess with this oak, mess with a bunch a smaller TD's and " not really get into it, a lot of it he is going to do himself". 

I didn't want to mess with pruning these crazy trees and I didn't really think he was going to pay me what I wanted. I didn't think he realized the senerio. I admit I don't like messes so i ain't always keen on " sellin" a job.
We were still in the talk when he calls and says to forget it which i kinda do. Last night Rick's was rolling out of there with a couple big trucks. Left a sign right up there in my neighborhood, I guess i will have to go up to the shed, find one of my old ones and put it up there of someone's lawn too. It would be more like a joke, a waste of time. I don't need the bother. Just kinda sucks this old guy didn't trust me enough to handle this. I don't know why. I work at everbody else's. In fact, gotta get going, jess tired, got to go find a sign:msp_tongue:


----------



## ducaticorse

*Shopping*

Picked up an 046 with a 20 today, and looked at a new (to me) CDL chip truck. It's pretty large with an 18 yard chip body on it. Cab over, auto air brakes. Cat motor on it with about 9K hours. It's in really nice shape. Not too sure about adding another CDL teuck to the fleet though.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Was that you like Tarzan down there?*



treemandan said:


> He's got ya there. Plus I was workin next door down there the same day so I can vouch for AA.




I thought I saw someone swinging in the trees down there. I thought it was kids on grapevines, must have been you.


I'm posting from the Apple store, they just gave me a new mouse to replace the one that came with my iMac two years ago. Fantastic customer service. People really apriciate that, I know I do and that's why I focus on it.

Already gave two good estimates and have two more to go. The wife is with me and we're going to have lunch at DeLallo's a very nice restaurant....

Now we're at DeLallo's and we both ordered the veal parmigian I'm drinking an Amiretto on the rocks. Here's to you the Dan...



Posted from my iPad


----------



## flushcut

BTW get your leg checked AA if it bled all day that isn't a good thing and next time stay tied in. Stay safe.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Good stuff MDS, what's wrong with your bucket?



Haven't even gotten to that truck yet. The IH is down now. WTF!!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Haven't even gotten to that truck yet. The IH is down now. WTF!!



What happened with your trucks?


----------



## the Aerialist

flushcut said:


> BTW get your leg checked AA if it bled all day that isn't a good thing and next time stay tied in. Stay safe.



In retrospect staying tied in at all times would have been the best course of action, but I doubt that you or any other feller here would have done it any different, had you been there. I just have to be more carefull where I put my foot.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just got home from CT. From the last text I got MDS's IH had a solenoid issue so not a big deal, not sure on the bucket yet. Kinda feel like I ditched out on him but I'm not a mechanic and he has another climber most likely lined up for tomorrow. Not to mention MDS knows what's up with the trees too so if he can't find anyone I'm sure he'll be doing just fine as long as the trucks get working.

Gotta make a big admission here though boys. 

Had a really bad day up there on Tuesday. We were prepping the jobsite for the crane to roll in on Wednesday. Chipping up the stuff already down, getting hangers from some other trees, just doing everything we could to make Wednesday go smooth with DBL ( cool guy and good op, by the way, anyone in that area shouldn't think twice about hiring him ). 

Anyway, I got super intimidated by this big sycamore I was trimming from Stubbs. Not sure why, maybe it was MDS watching my every move, the high tension lines right next to me, the unfamiliar bucket or just the size of the tree. Those are probably just excuses though, I ####ed up plain and simple. I roped out a hanger and a good sized chunk then decided my drop zone was clear enough to just peg the last two chunks to the ground instead of roping them. I was wrong. The last chunk came off, hit a branch below and landed on his favorite 372XP which was sitting on the back of Stubbs. Still feel sick to my stomach about it. I'm taking the cost of a new one out of my pay but, a new one ain't an old one if you know the 372. Not to mention the emotional attachment one gets to a saw that doesn't give up. To Paul's credit, I saw the super pissed look on his face from the bucket but by the time I swung down to apologize he was just grinning and said, "#### happens." Class act, that guy. At least he let me redeem myself on Wednesday with the crane. 

Anyway, I'm home now, had to many calls this week to stay out and I can't let my biz go to #### for a quick buck and a great guy but hopefully I can get back up there soon. Cheers.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well went to go do a black jack that was ripped in half the other side left standing. I pulled in after buying a scratch off and winning 100 smackers  No sooner than I get out to prepare the wind starts howling lol I told home owner it was going to be a bad day to do a defective tree and they agreed. I don't mind climbing in wind if its a healthy tree but this one is not. I will try to take pics if I remember so back to firewood


----------



## mr. holden wood

[Anyway, I got super intimidated by this big sycamore I was trimming from Stubbs. Not sure why, maybe it was MDS watching my every move, the high tension lines right next to me, the unfamiliar bucket or just the size of the tree. Those are probably just excuses though, I ####ed up plain and simple. I roped out a hanger and a good sized chunk then decided my drop zone was clear enough to just peg the last two chunks to the ground instead of roping them. I was wrong. The last chunk came off, hit a branch below and landed on his favorite 372XP which was sitting on the back of Stubbs. Still feel sick to my stomach about it. I'm taking the cost of a new one out of my pay but, a new one ain't an old one if you know the 372. Not to mention the emotional attachment one gets to a saw that doesn't give up. To Paul's credit, I saw the super pissed look on his face from the bucket but by the time I swung down to apologize he was just grinning and said, "#### happens." Class act, that guy. At least he let me redeem myself on Wednesday with the crane. 

Anyway, I'm home now, had to many calls this week to stay out and I can't let my biz go to #### for a quick buck and a great guy but hopefully I can get back up there soon. Cheers.[/QUOTE]

Ill preface my comment with this, I have broken 3 or 4 windows, one large ceramaic planter, toasted a few fences and punched a 3 inch hole in a roof and yet still think all of these blunders are more accetable then smashen a saw. I'm a big fan of skipin on the riggin,cut and hold maybe push or add a bit of english, but chit man leaven a saw in the drop zone.........an amature/lazy mistake. If it aint bolted or framed in get it out of the drop zone. Who ever left the saw there should feel like an azz not you.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Just try and imagine dying and going to tree heaven. That's pretty much what's going on here! Lol. Being established, having good help, and the giant overpriced chip catcher on board, is really paying off about now.



Ha, not so much today with the big truck paying off! Broke down.. already spent close to $600 on guesses, time for real mechanic and maybe big tow now. Fun stuff! Was bound to happen eventually though. We'll go off with the one ton, and Stubs is back anyway, turned out to be just a bad fuel pump, so good there!


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> [Anyway, I got super intimidated by this big sycamore I was trimming from Stubbs. Not sure why, maybe it was MDS watching my every move, the high tension lines right next to me, the unfamiliar bucket or just the size of the tree. Those are probably just excuses though, I ####ed up plain and simple. I roped out a hanger and a good sized chunk then decided my drop zone was clear enough to just peg the last two chunks to the ground instead of roping them. I was wrong. The last chunk came off, hit a branch below and landed on his favorite 372XP which was sitting on the back of Stubbs. Still feel sick to my stomach about it. I'm taking the cost of a new one out of my pay but, a new one ain't an old one if you know the 372. Not to mention the emotional attachment one gets to a saw that doesn't give up. To Paul's credit, I saw the super pissed look on his face from the bucket but by the time I swung down to apologize he was just grinning and said, "#### happens." Class act, that guy. At least he let me redeem myself on Wednesday with the crane.
> 
> Anyway, I'm home now, had to many calls this week to stay out and I can't let my biz go to #### for a quick buck and a great guy but hopefully I can get back up there soon. Cheers.



Ill preface my comment with this, I have broken 3 or 4 windows, one large ceramaic planter, toasted a few fences and punched a 3 inch hole in a roof and yet still think all of these blunders are more accetable then smashen a saw. I'm a big fan of skipin on the riggin,cut and hold maybe push or add a bit of english, but chit man leaven a saw in the drop zone.........an amature/lazy mistake. If it aint bolted or framed in get it out of the drop zone. Who ever left the saw there should feel like an azz not you.[/QUOTE]

Oh boy, here we go..

Its over now, a great warrior was lost to a bit of greenery, Chris learned his lesson, and we move on (there is a truck to get back up, etc.). 

Is what it is.


----------



## tree MDS

If you aren't reasonably sure of where something is going to land, do something different. 

Chris is an awesome climber and good friend.. besides, he redeemed himself the next day with the crane! It all balances out (hopefully)! Real good kid IMO!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Fell 2 pacific willows next to a pond today and bucked up an up-rooted one as well, in the middle of blackberry bushes...oh joy....scratches everywhere.....


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Ill preface my comment with this, I have broken 3 or 4 windows, one large ceramaic planter, toasted a few fences and punched a 3 inch hole in a roof and yet still think all of these blunders are more accetable then smashen a saw. I'm a big fan of skipin on the riggin,cut and hold maybe push or add a bit of english, but chit man leaven a saw in the drop zone.........an amature/lazy mistake. If it aint bolted or framed in get it out of the drop zone. Who ever left the saw there should feel like an azz not you.



Oh boy, here we go..

Its over now, a great warrior was lost to a bit of greenery, Chris learned his lesson, and we move on (there is a truck to get back up, etc.). 

Is what it is.[/QUOTE]
Its like the blind leading the blind up there in Conn....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh boy, here we go..
> 
> Its over now, a great warrior was lost to a bit of greenery, Chris learned his lesson, and we move on (there is a truck to get back up, etc.).
> 
> Is what it is.


Its like the blind leading the blind up there in Conn....[/QUOTE]

There was no blindness on my behalf Fatty. I was off talking with my customer with the huge rack and her hot friend/selling a nice 7k removal for the hillbilly neighbor, while Chris was working on the sycamore hangers. No blindness at all. Thanks for the input though..


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Just got home from CT. From the last text I got MDS's IH had a solenoid issue so not a big deal, not sure on the bucket yet. Kinda feel like I ditched out on him but I'm not a mechanic and he has another climber most likely lined up for tomorrow. Not to mention MDS knows what's up with the trees too so if he can't find anyone I'm sure he'll be doing just fine as long as the trucks get working.
> 
> Gotta make a big admission here though boys.
> 
> Had a really bad day up there on Tuesday. We were prepping the jobsite for the crane to roll in on Wednesday. Chipping up the stuff already down, getting hangers from some other trees, just doing everything we could to make Wednesday go smooth with DBL ( cool guy and good op, by the way, anyone in that area shouldn't think twice about hiring him ).
> 
> Anyway, I got super intimidated by this big sycamore I was trimming from Stubbs. Not sure why, maybe it was MDS watching my every move, the high tension lines right next to me, the unfamiliar bucket or just the size of the tree. Those are probably just excuses though, I ####ed up plain and simple. I roped out a hanger and a good sized chunk then decided my drop zone was clear enough to just peg the last two chunks to the ground instead of roping them. I was wrong. The last chunk came off, hit a branch below and landed on his favorite 372XP which was sitting on the back of Stubbs. Still feel sick to my stomach about it. I'm taking the cost of a new one out of my pay but, a new one ain't an old one if you know the 372. Not to mention the emotional attachment one gets to a saw that doesn't give up. To Paul's credit, I saw the super pissed look on his face from the bucket but by the time I swung down to apologize he was just grinning and said, "#### happens." Class act, that guy. At least he let me redeem myself on Wednesday with the crane.
> 
> Anyway, I'm home now, had to many calls this week to stay out and I can't let my biz go to #### for a quick buck and a great guy but hopefully I can get back up there soon. Cheers.



That's crappy Chris, I know how you feel, someone left a 200-T behind me when I was moving pieces with the Bobcat last summer.....I backed right over it, just thought I ran over a rock until I heard a crunch! Looked out, brake handle was sort of mashed, looked over at 57.....I was like who left that there! It was our groundie that left it there. I felt just like you as well! But a 372, if someone did that to mine I might shed a tear! lol. Well saws are replaceable people aren't.


----------



## deevo

Did an insurance job in the afternoon that led into the night (will more post pics later) big manitoba maple on 2 cars (crushed them) and on a house. Craned everything off. Gotta go back and chip brush today or Monday. Was able to set crane up 20' away so we were able to take some big picks rather then a bunch of small ones. Here are a few pics for now though. Pic 037 is a classic!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, thats a bummer. Had a groundie try and pick up to big a piece, went over backwards and landed on my 044, keeeeerunch! It was not that massive of a piece, but still enough to crush the saw, especially since it was sitting on concrete. Guy almost started crying, me, I did! Ever since then, I am always super vigilant about the saws, should have been that way before!


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Did an insurance job in the afternoon that led into the night (will more post pics later) big manitoba maple on 2 cars (crushed them) and on a house. Craned everything off. Gotta go back and chip brush today or Monday. Was able to set crane up 20' away so we were able to take some big picks rather then a bunch of small ones. Here are a few pics for now though.



That bumper sticker shot is ####ing priceless! lol

Gotta get off my ass and get some work done now. Super dangerous hazardous tree to rape an unknowing homeowner on price lined up. Should take about a half hour to put down. Getting $47,000 for the job. lol


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> That bumper sticker shot is ####ing priceless! lol
> 
> Gotta get off my ass and get some work done now. Super dangerous hazardous tree to rape an unknowing homeowner on price lined up. Should take about a half hour to put down. Getting $47,000 for the job. lol



Awesome, yeah that job was a good $ one as well! I will email you some of the other pics.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Nice!


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's not rape if you get kissed ...*



Blakesmaster said:


> ... Super dangerous hazardous tree to rape an unknowing homeowner on price lined up. Should take about a half hour to put down. Getting $47,000 for the job. lol



My best was $1000 for 15 min to dropped. $4k / hr is where I like to be.

Today's work has been canceled due to 25 mph winds. I'll do Yard work as I've terraformed the hillside with the Steiner to get more parking and equipment space. I've got to dump and stack some Locust as well as spread chips in the new parking spaces today. Maybe I'll video it just to torment my detractors.


----------



## lxt

Mike,

were you assessing that tree? shame on you.............doing such with no certification!!



LXT..........


----------



## the Aerialist

*That bumper sticker ~ PRICELESS !!!*



deevo said:


> Awesome, yeah that job was a good $ one as well! I will email you some of the other pics.



Bravo deevo! That's a howl, I honestly lol'd @ that one. I'd copyright that photo, it's worth somthing.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

lxt said:


> Mike,
> 
> were you assessing that tree? shame on you.............doing such with no certification!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..........



That was Deevo's post. I just embedded the pics. But yeah, I think a certified tree risk assessor could have done a crown reduction and called it safe. lol


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Its like the blind leading the blind up there in Conn....



There was no blindness on my behalf Fatty. I was off talking with my customer with the huge rack and her hot friend/selling a nice 7k removal for the hillbilly neighbor, while Chris was working on the sycamore hangers. No blindness at all. Thanks for the input though..[/QUOTE]

OOOH REEEAAALLY? You were off yip yappin to some tits while the #### was on? Keep yer eyes on the #### period. Judgement in favor of Chris. I sentence you to apologize to him. Bang.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treemandan said:


> OOOH REEEAAALLY? You were off yip yappin to some tits while the #### was on? Keep yer eyes on the #### period. Judgement in favor of Chris. I sentence you to apologize to him. Bang.



Objection your honor, he's clearly innocent....er,,,,I mean..not guilty.


----------



## dbl612

*priorities*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Objection your honor, he's clearly innocent....er,,,,I mean..not guilty.


come on boys, whats more important, a blown-apart tree, a chain saw, or the opportunity to talk to someone thats easy on the eyes and is paying you to boot!


----------



## treemandan

I know Paul is not that much of an #######, well, he probably is but I am not trying to add insult to injury. I about said something bout when JPS hit Slayer.
I am afraid to work with any of you. All stiff from the drive, strung out on tree work stories and fast food all rearin to go in the head running around like a hen herd from start to finish. While that might not be to bad in itself... lest you forgot why you came. 
This " travelling arborist" is cool but you have to account for certain things like Blakes was saying. Mostly about the new surroundings and some " head issues" that come into play. Its real though, you don't want to do all that and have 6 bucks left over. I just want you all to be aware of the extra attention you all will be responsible for. Good thing you are friends cause not much else is worth it. So when you guys go round working with each other, and me, just be very extra cautious about what yer climbing on.
It seems Slayer and Murphy are having a love in down there on the main line. I was gonna call but i didn't want to get any on me. Really those two together! Allready made a video about them smashing one across the street. Do that in the city the cops come, around here someone fly round the bend at 85 and hit it. I like the part where Murphy goes:"and here we have a floating anchor... tied to the neighbor's treEEEE!". I love it brothers. floating anchor? Its always on the neighbor's tree ! :msp_razz: 
Anyway, keep an eye on each other and tell it as you feel.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Happy Veterans Day !*

I've dropped my 192t, my 200t, and my 361 out of trees. I've felled a big Oak that rolled on my 460 magnum and drove my tractor through a lattice fence so I am not without fault. But when "Rob" sent a log through a window on a garage, cut my $300 big lowering line, or Lee smashed into my trailer breaking the taillight or filled the 460 with straight gas on it's first day on the job or JohnBoy left my BR600 on a job never to be found again I ate all that. Bad things happen. Man up.


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> Nice!


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww some lol or owlsome


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> I've dropped my 192t, my 200t, and my 361 out of trees. I've felled a big Oak that rolled on my 460 magnum and drove my tractor through a lattice fence so I am not without fault. But when "Rob" sent a log through a window on a garage, cut my $300 big lowering line, or Lee smashed into my trailer breaking the taillight or filled the 460 with straight gas on it's first day on the job or JohnBoy left my BR600 on a job never to be found again I ate all that. Bad things happen. Man up.



I ran over and over and over a stihl













































om purpose


----------



## the Aerialist

*Spelt like you drank the 'shine out of the still first ...*



ropensaddle said:


> I ran over and over and over a still... om purpose



If you ever did that to one of my Stihls I'd pee in your husky's gas tank and put maple syrup in your chain oiler.


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> In retrospect staying tied in at all times would have been the best course of action, but I doubt that you or any other feller here would have done it any different, had you been there. I just have to be more carefull where I put my foot.



Aerial Mason- glad to hear you were not hurt too bad. If you do this type of work in the future, I would suggest you stay tied in even though it will add time to the job. I do vista pruning along the Potomac river and over the years it is the safest way for me. You should also ask the homeowner if there are any easements on his land in regards to being along the river. In our area, you get in big trouble clearing slopes for views. Causes erosion etc. Stay safe and try not to kill yourself.


----------



## flushcut

the Aerialist said:


> If you ever did that to one of my Stihls I'd pee in your husky's gas tank and put maple syrup in your chain oiler.



I thought Germans were into golden showers.


----------



## treeclimber101

flushcut said:


> I thought Germans were into golden showers.



Yea I can bet that he's been peed on before ...


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> In retrospect staying tied in at all times would have been the best course of action, but I doubt that you or any other feller here would have done it any different, had you been there. I just have to be more carefull where I put my foot.



The best course of action for you would be to take a course ... I mean you are a complete goof , I wanna come work for so I can laugh at all the nut shots , the bull rides and nonsense that you take part in


----------



## flushcut

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I can bet that he's been peed on before ...



I really didn't mean AA but Stihl saws aside from a 200t.


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> Bravo deevo! That's a howl, I honestly lol'd @ that one. I'd copyright that photo, it's worth somthing.



I will be adding that to my website for sure!


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> If you ever did that to one of my Stihls I'd pee in your husky's gas tank and put maple syrup in your chain oiler.



You could never get close enough cause I keeps a watchful :Eye:


----------



## deevo

Mike Cantolina said:


> That was Deevo's post. I just embedded the pics. But yeah, I think a certified tree risk assessor could have done a crown reduction and called it safe. lol



Funny thing is another leader fell off in a storm last year, hit neighbours car! 2nd insurance claim in a year! This one will be a biggie! Extensive damage to roof, both cars written off. Frame was bent on the Hyundai. Just buckled them. My calculations were almost right on with cranes computer, first 2 were 4200 lbs, last pic was over 5k.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Look up in the sky ... It's a bird... It's a plane ...*



ropensaddle said:


> You could never get close enough cause I keeps a watchful :Eye:



It's the Wraptor Girls! I'd create a diversion and sneak in on my tractor.

[video=youtube;_k1lAf_V5Uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k1lAf_V5Uk[/video]


----------



## deevo

Went to rememberance day ceremonies with the family this morning. Looked at a big Silver Maple removal on way home. Told customer price after I evaluated it, struck a deal. On my way home after that! Got work all the way up til Christmas now......lot's a big ones! $$$$ Kids were asking does that mean more presents? lol! I said yep..... for me!


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> It's the Wraptor Girls! I'd create a diversion and sneak in on my tractor.
> 
> [video=youtube;_k1lAf_V5Uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k1lAf_V5Uk[/video]



Well I would prolly fall for that tactic but see then you just have to get that tractor though the moat filled with crocodiles and jumping johnny's


----------



## newsawtooth

Damn Wraptor girls, they take me to a weird place for a little while. The sights are nice but the music has a sort of brown acid vibe. 

Rope, you take that test yet? You'll do much better than fine and way better than passing.


----------



## ozzy42

the Aerialist said:


> It's the Wraptor Girls! I'd create a diversion and sneak in on my tractor.
> 
> [video=youtube;_k1lAf_V5Uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k1lAf_V5Uk[/video]



In Forrest gump style,,"I cut THAT tree for freeea"


----------



## tree MDS

Woke up at 5:15 to my cell buzzing under me on the couch (Was set for 5:00, so running late). Then I see a text that the climber I had for today can't make it. Oh, and the damn phone butt dialed a big client at 5:15 AM. damn smart phones! I'll have to call him later and explain now. Guy is really cool anyway.

Gonna be another long one. Seven days baby!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finished up big job yesterday, 13 Pines, 2 dead box elders. Had to climb a couple, used my gaffs with the new double strap pads. SO MUCH NICER,didn't slip, didn't hurt, felt real solid. Cheap upgrade, but man did it make a diff. Think I am going to start my own Arb supply.........for small guys! That cougar saddle gets used more, it is getting broke in, its getting to the point where it is starting to slip. I have the small and its getting too big. Sucks, never can find anything for small guys, always ends at a 30" waist. I have a 28" 

Off to ninja school today, going to take a video of my son fighting the new coach. The old one cant take to many bumps anymore (frankinstien with metal rods every where. what ya get from 40 years of it) New younger guy will go 100% with the older kids, he and my son fought last week, Holy Bat Poop! My boy dumped him twice, HARD!


----------



## TreeAce

Medium sized pine and an ash on todays agenda. Very close to home so gotta like that on a saturday. Should be done by 3 I hope. I have to admit, I am getting alittle tired lately. Just gotta keep grinding it out! Still lots of work to do. I thtink I may have promised a few to many people there jobs would be done in November


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Woke up at 5:15 to my cell buzzing under me on the couch (Was set for 5:00, so running late). Then I see a text that the climber I had for today can't make it. Oh, and the damn phone butt dialed a big client at 5:15 AM. damn smart phones! I'll have to call him later and explain now. Guy is really cool anyway.
> 
> Gonna be another long one. Seven days baby!!



5:15 on a sat. morning yea he better be a real understanding cool guy ....


----------



## the Aerialist

*And now I've got to get one ...*



tree MDS said:


> ... damn smart phones!...



Part of my trip down the cliff was that my dumb flip phone bailed out of my back pocket and now I've got to get a new one. I've avoided getting an iPhone because I didn't think one would hold up well in this line of work, but after getting my wife one for her birthday I think I'm ready to take the leap so to speak.

Anybody got ideas on how useful and sturdy an iPhone is. I think the major reason I want one is the tree identification app that they have for it, as well as Siri the talking "personal assistant" which seems to be very useful


----------



## treeman75

Hey AA you watching the lions today? should be interesting game.


----------



## treeman75

Gotta go to the bank this morning to pay the guys. I forgot it was closed yesterday.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Wraptor Girls Behind The Strap On*



ropensaddle said:


> Well I would prolly fall for that tactic but see then you just have to get that tractor though the moat filled with crocodiles and jumping johnny's



Wraptor Girls Behind The Strap On
Wraptor Girls: Behind the Strap On - YouTube


----------



## the Aerialist

treeman75 said:


> Hey AA you watching the lions today? should be interesting game.



I just got to a bar to see the last two minutes. 17 to 14 Nebraska, and they have the ball.

I now have my drink but that doesn't seem to help Joe's old team. They got the ball back but less than a minute to play. They need a miracle. They didn't get one.

JohnBoy was a no show again today so the wife and I just finished today's work, a trim of a Silver Maple in bad shape. I don't know what it is about today's youth, I'm not hiring anybody under fifty from now on.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> I just got to a bar to see the last two minutes. 17 to 14 Nebraska, and they have the ball.
> 
> I now have my drink but that doesn't seem to help Joe's old team. They got the ball back but less than a minute to play. They need a miracle. They didn't get one.
> 
> JohnBoy was a no show again today so the wife and I just finished today's work, a trim of a Silver Maple in bad shape. I don't know what it is about today's youth, I'm not hiring anybody under fifty from now on.



Its seems that when you stick to what you know ( bars and bsing about football) things go smoother, people respond better, Jeff likes you now. I don't. I think you are just wanting something, something you don't have and are being chummy to get it. I think yer some bar urchin with to much ambition left yip yapping like Willie Mays Hayes selling what it is yer diggin for using funny words, embellishing the truth, outright making it up as you go along from some fantifical drunken ponderings that emminate from hours of nose soaking with those even more drunk than you. Nah, I ain't yer type. One thing I have to ask: When was the last time you drove drunk?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey, I got caught up in the moment. I like everyone!!!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

While looking for a snow blower I came across this. The guy had a couple pics of something that came out of a rusty dull chuck and duck with a 4 banger in it. I saw whole twigs, infact the one little pile ( they both were) looked like rakings.




for sale / wanted > farm & garden 


please flag with care: [?]


miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist


Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info

wood chips - $200 (devon pa)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-11-12, 11:39AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i have some wood chips for sale here and i am asking 100 or 200 for the 
wood chips and im richard so if you want to buy the wood chips just
call me at 610-213-9152 and no texting me thank you and you can emil me 
no checks cash only and pick up only

• Location: devon pa
•it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











PostingID: 2698597905


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey, I got caught up in the moment. I like everyone!!!
> Jeff



that's the Willie Mayes Hayes talk directed right at ya. I even have trouble getting caught up in it.


----------



## the Aerialist

treemandan said:


> Its seems that when you stick to what you know ( bars and bsing about football) things go smoother, people respond better, Jeff likes you now. I don't. I think you are just wanting something, something you don't have and are being chummy to get it. I think yer some bar urchin with to much ambition left yip yapping like Willie Mays Hayes selling what it is yer diggin for using funny words, embellishing the truth, outright making it up as you go along from some fantifical drunken ponderings that emminate from hours of nose soaking with those even more drunk than you. Nah, I ain't yer type. One thing I have to ask: When was the last time you drove drunk?



I don't really spend much time in bars, Tonight I had two drinks (Amaretto on the rocks) and a burger with the wife and left. Debi had iced tea. Last time I drove drunk was a couple weeks ago when the guy I borrowed the dump truck and his hunting buddies were at the local bar and I stopped in to buy them all drinks. I had three Amarettos and I guess that would have been legally drunk here in PA. The drive home was about a quarter of a mile. Time before that had to have been years ago, I don't really remember.

What I don't have that many of you do is years of knowledge about the trees I work in. I'm a lamer at ID'ing trees (458 varieties here) I know about five of them. I'm a largely self taught climber but I think I'm pretty good and safe as well. I make more than my share of mistakes, but in nearly five years no one has been seriously hurt and no significant damage has been done and this while seeking out "difficult and dangerous" trees to work on.

As far as wanting something here, not so much, I came seeking knowledge, but stay because so many would like me to leave. That's just the way I am and the way I always have been. I've got nothing to prove to any of you. I am what I am ~ you'll just have to take it or leave it.

Here's Debi: She was my groundee today and drove the one ton van following me in the dump truck. She outworks her Nephews and knows how to use a PortaWrap (better than Lee). Since she was crew today I thought I post her photo. You can have the Wraptor Girls Rope, I'll take Debi on the job any day!







She's a little tic'd at you guys just now because I pulled out my iPad and posted from the bar, and now we get home and I'm doing it again. I offered to let her post something here just for you. You don't wanna know what she said about you all. And now she's got me by the ear ~ gotta go, see ya!


----------



## TreeAce

the Aerialist said:


> Part of my trip down the cliff was that my dumb flip phone bailed out of my back pocket and now I've got to get a new one. I've avoided getting an iPhone because I didn't think one would hold up well in this line of work, but after getting my wife one for her birthday I think I'm ready to take the leap so to speak.
> 
> Anybody got ideas on how useful and sturdy an iPhone is. I think the major reason I want one is the tree identification app that they have for it, as well as Siri the talking "personal assistant" which seems to be very useful



I have an I4s. I didnt realize how much I needed one till I got one. The trick to having one around tree work is to get a good case. Almost killed me to buy mine (the case) cuz it cost 50 bucks. Freakn ridiculas. but it IS a GOOD case.The brand of case is Otter. I havnt messed with Siri yet. Tree ID app (leaf snap) is a joke. I only tried it a few times and it didnt work for a chit. IMO , the I4s kicks azs.


----------



## the Aerialist

TreeAce said:


> I have an I4s. I didnt realize how much I needed one till I got one. The trick to having one around tree work is to get a good case. Almost killed me to buy mine (the case) cuz it cost 50 bucks. Freakn ridiculas. but it IS a GOOD case.The brand of case is Otter. I havnt messed with Siri yet. Tree ID app (leaf snap) is a joke. I only tried it a few times and it didnt work for a chit. IMO , the I4s kicks azs.



Sorry to hear that "Leaf Snap" won't make me an expert at tree identification. I'll look into the Otter Box case. I have some for my camera gear and they are bulletproof. I have a 1st generation iPad and I have found it to be invaluable in my work. The phone is so small that I have a hard time reading it, maybe I'll just get another dumb flip phone. I'm using one now with no back on it and the battery keeps falling out. I'll just duct tape it in and go with that for awhile.


----------



## treeman75

I have an otter box, Ive had it for years. I use it when I go canoeing for my goodies!


----------



## treeclimber101

[video=youtube_share;LVVXDgIdBYA]http://youtu.be/LVVXDgIdBYA[/video]


Blakesmaster said:


> That bumper sticker shot is ####ing priceless! lol
> 
> Gotta get off my ass and get some work done now. Super dangerous hazardous tree to rape an unknowing homeowner on price lined up. Should take about a half hour to put down. Getting $47,000 for the job. lol


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> I don't really spend much time in bars, Tonight I had two drinks (Amaretto on the rocks) and a burger with the wife and left. Debi had iced tea. Last time I drove drunk was a couple weeks ago when the guy I borrowed the dump truck and his hunting buddies were at the local bar and I stopped in to buy them all drinks. I had three Amarettos and I guess that would have been legally drunk here in PA. The drive home was about a quarter of a mile. Time before that had to have been years ago, I don't really remember.
> 
> What I don't have that many of you do is years of knowledge about the trees I work in. I'm a lamer at ID'ing trees (458 varieties here) I know about five of them. I'm a largely self taught climber but I think I'm pretty good and safe as well. I make more than my share of mistakes, but in nearly five years no one has been seriously hurt and no significant damage has been done and this while seeking out "difficult and dangerous" trees to work on.
> 
> As far as wanting something here, not so much, I came seeking knowledge, but stay because so many would like me to leave. That's just the way I am and the way I always have been. I've got nothing to prove to any of you. I am what I am ~ you'll just have to take it or leave it.
> 
> Here's Debi: She was my groundee today and drove the one ton van following me in the dump truck. She outworks her Nephews and knows how to use a PortaWrap (better than Lee). Since she was crew today I thought I post her photo. You can have the Wraptor Girls Rope, I'll take Debi on the job any day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little tic'd at you guys just now because I pulled out my iPad and posted from the bar, and now we get home and I'm doing it again. I offered to let her post something here just for you. You don't wanna know what she said about you all. And now she's got me by the ear ~ gotta go, see ya!



" What I don't have that many of you do is years of knowledge about the trees I work in."

or you could say " I don't know what i am doing but i'm doing it ,made myself the head cheese too".


----------



## tree MDS

Oh man.. amongst all of my other problems, I have now turned into a pillar of salt! Lol.


----------



## Zale

Installed drain tile around the foundation of my parents house. Tree work is more fun.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Oh man.. amongst all of my other problems, I have now turned into a pillar of salt! Lol.



Got yer message, I would like to make the trip and have some fun but in all honesty all them road hours would put a hurtin on me. Used to live in caves and tents, maybe just a blankey in the sand. Got this domestic side to me now, haven't been outside where i have been pissing much lately. If I do, I make sure there is going to be a wife to ##### at, a kid to kick me and a Temperpedic to sleep in when i get there. 
But don't think I haven't thought about it.


----------



## treemandan

*Fount it*







kinda a little surprised it broke where it did. Maybe it got stepped on and the wire pulled out. I thought I was going to have some real fun trying to find out why the lights only worked when i made left turns but after I quickly checked the truck side and the connecting harness I cut the back of this female 7 way and fount this.. It was wrapped up pretty dam good and secure from the factory but there was nothing to lock the entire wiring harness to the back of the connecter so I guess all it took was a little tug to break the wire.


----------



## treemandan

Debi? I am on her side, I agree with her completely. Yes, yer and idiot but good for some things and to keep her out of this.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok guys I rode my wraptor today, large dead pine windy as #### sure glad I was able to get the limbs stripped in under three minutes


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guys I rode my wraptor today, large dead pine windy as #### sure glad I was able to get the limbs stripped in under three minutes



well ain't you the belle of the ball huh belle? :msp_biggrin: I jess might get one... or maybe make my own...

:taped:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> well ain't you the belle of the ball huh belle? :msp_biggrin: I jess might get one... or maybe make my own...
> 
> :taped:



Dunno bout no belle but i'm the balls with a saw


----------



## tree MDS

Today is like 14 days straight with this storm cleanup. I need a break of some sort, but am not complaining. Got Lard Fingers and his guy on the hook for Monday and Tuesday, but the weather is a little sketchy ... I'm thinking they can just tough it out (if they got it in em) and deal. Lots of rich ####s with big messes to clean up. Hope that fat bastard has rain gear... I know I don't! Lol.


----------



## NCTREE

Booked into the middle of december with storm work, got my first crane job a big nasty red oak. Now if I could only find some good help, I get real tired of having to find help. I'm trying to balance all this with the purchase of my first home, what a year it's been.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well tis sux, My day off and my biological clock got me up and ready to go. 
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Amen, No matter how late I stay up, when 5 comes around, My eyes pop open.


----------



## TreeAce

I tend to wake up before my alarm can go off most mornings but the one freakn day of the week I dont HAVE to get up especially early and BAM 5:48 am....wide awake. Happens like that alot.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Things to do today
1 fix chipper lights
2 sharpen 9 billion chains
3 clean linkage to the pistol grip on the bucket (getting packed full of dust again)
4 clean trucks
5 nascar


----------



## TreeAce

Well I just did a quick "shopping trip" via the internet with what I would call the "big three" arborist suppliers. Just checking for bargains and whatever catches my eye. I have drawn this conculsion....other than new saws (which even there I dont really NEED) I dont need a damn thing. Except a wraptor. Which even that is debatable. So anything I need costs alot. HHMMM....not sure what to think. Could this be a sign I am doing things right??


----------



## the Aerialist

*Tree Work Evaluations Today ...*

Just got back from my first one @ 08:00 in Sewickley where I sold another "Estate" job (_taken away from Bartlett_). Enough work there for all of December. Five more to do today, looks like I'll be on the road for the Steelers game. At least it's an away game so I won't have to deal with the crazed fans on the road today.


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> Just got back from my first one @ 08:00 in Sewickley where I sold another "Estate" job (_taken away from Bartlett_). Enough work there for all of December. Five more to do today, looks like I'll be on the road for the Steelers game. At least it's an away game so I won't have to deal with the crazed fans on the road today.



Hope you make a dollar you must of bid ten times lower cause Bartlett has many CA on payroll. If I were you I would be extremely careful, remember there is something called malpractice. It might be a good time for you to get educated about trees. Then again there is not a bad time for that. Anyway, if I had more capital and time, I believe I would turn my 40 acres into a nursery and work on planting and establishment because the landscapers around here don't have a clueopcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Today is like 14 days straight with this storm cleanup. I need a break of some sort, but am not complaining. Got Lard Fingers and his guy on the hook for Monday and Tuesday, but the weather is a little sketchy ... I'm thinking they can just tough it out (if they got it in em) and deal. Lots of rich ####s with big messes to clean up. Hope that fat bastard has rain gear... I know I don't! Lol.



Hey mds they sell em bro at wally world, go get a set and buck up oke:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Today is like 14 days straight with this storm cleanup. I need a break of some sort, but am not complaining. Got Lard Fingers and his guy on the hook for Monday and Tuesday, but the weather is a little sketchy ... I'm thinking they can just tough it out (if they got it in em) and deal. Lots of rich ####s with big messes to clean up. Hope that fat bastard has rain gear... I know I don't! Lol.



Well guess what rummy , I think we will be skipping I doubt you'll share your beer on a rain day and 200 miles for nothing seems a bit dumb . so maybe we'll see ya on the flip side LOL, but on a serious note we won't be in one spot long enough to get drenched and I would only feel bad for your ground guys cause rain ain't ginna be all that's falling from the sky , they would throw in the towel before us .....


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Well guess what rummy , I think we will be skipping I doubt you'll share your beer on a rain day and 200 miles for nothing seems a bit dumb . so maybe we'll see ya on the flip side LOL



Yall both need to man up , winters coming ya know


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Well tis sux, My day off and my biological clock got me up and ready to go.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:



Maybe your pregnant ......Just saying


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Yall both need to man up , winters coming ya know



I am sorry I think I getting my period my crampies hurt me bad today


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok ladies and gentlemen, I think I'm going to go mess with firewood a while I marked off many of my hickory trees for cutting but I want everything laying cut and split first and don't have time during the week.


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 207002


ropensaddle said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, I think I'm going to go mess with firewood a while I marked off many of my hickory trees for cutting but I want everything laying cut and split first and don't have time during the week.



Be careful log splitters can maim


----------



## TreeAce

*Opinions?*

Does this seem alittle to good or is it just me? It had a "buy it now" of 18k a few days ago.

1997 GMC Topkick Bucket Dump Truck Forestry Package Truck Boom 1997 GMC Topkick Bucket Dump Truck Forestry Package Truck Boom | eBay


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> Does this seem alittle to good or is it just me? It had a "buy it now" of 18k a few days ago.
> 
> 1997 GMC Topkick Bucket Dump Truck Forestry Package Truck Boom 1997 GMC Topkick Bucket Dump Truck Forestry Package Truck Boom | eBay



Nah its seems legit theres a ton of other trucks in the background , if get that truck for anything less than 20K clean I think ya did good ....


----------



## TreeAce

Where would u guys draw the line between "dont pass it up" and "No biggie, I will look in the spring" as far as price? I would think anything 18k and under is hard for me to ignore. But I really dont need it right now either. And its hard to picture buying without seeing it in person first. Although I did buy my chip truck unseen and have been very pleased.


----------



## Toddppm

TreeAce said:


> Does this seem alittle to good or is it just me? It had a "buy it now" of 18k a few days ago.
> 
> 1997 GMC Topkick Bucket Dump Truck Forestry Package Truck Boom 1997 GMC Topkick Bucket Dump Truck Forestry Package Truck Boom | eBay



Looks whitewashed, new white and black paint on everything. Looks like they sell mostly kids clothes in the past? No way I'd bid something that high without seeing it first. SC aint that far, just came back from there last week:msp_biggrin:


----------



## TreeAce

Toddppm said:


> Looks whitewashed, new white and black paint on everything. Looks like they sell mostly kids clothes in the past? No way I'd bid something that high without seeing it first. SC aint that far, just came back from there last week:msp_biggrin:



Ya i saw the seller history as well. Does seem alittle odd. Could be a seller who is posting it for a commission if it sells thru ebay? IDK, I am not to concerned about buying it at this point. It would actually make more sense at this point to wait till spring and pay more for a truck then. It would actually be cheaper in the long run or at least a break even. I have a feeling it will sell for 18k+ when its all said and done. I am thinking similiar trucks sell for under 25k as in like 22k.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Nah its seems legit theres a ton of other trucks in the background , if get that truck for anything less than 20K clean I think ya did good ....



I bought mine same year for 14K minus the cheap ass white washed paint job. You can do much better. Just my opinion of course, but if you buy through a dealer, you're a lazy sucker.


----------



## treeman75

Any one see any decent rearmounts for sale?


----------



## TreeAce

It appears the truck is gone.


----------



## arborpros

*Crane Truck for sale near STL*

Looks decent to me. I'm personally not in the market but figured I'd share with the fine upstanding members of this site. :biggrin:

Kodiak C6500 Crane Truck W/Heil Dump Box


----------



## ducaticorse

arborpros said:


> Looks decent to me. I'm personally not in the market but figured I'd share with the fine upstanding members of this site. :biggrin:
> 
> Kodiak C6500 Crane Truck W/Heil Dump Box



I'm thinking that guy is smoking cocaine to think he's going to get anywhere near 35K for that truck. I'd say it's worth somewhere between 12-18K.


----------



## treeman75

Have another full week of work this week. Its going to be in the fifties all week perfect working temps.


----------



## arborpros

I thought it was priced a little high myself but I really don't know what they are going for.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well guess what rummy , I think we will be skipping I doubt you'll share your beer on a rain day and 200 miles for nothing seems a bit dumb . so maybe we'll see ya on the flip side LOL, but on a serious note we won't be in one spot long enough to get drenched and I would only feel bad for your ground guys cause rain ain't ginna be all that's falling from the sky , they would throw in the towel before us .....



I would gladly share my beer, but its gonna be more fun to see your fat ass footlocking up an oak for me! That's if you even footlock... I suppose you could lardthrust, or whatever method you choose. Sounds like much fun either way!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Keep getting calls from guys looking for work. One was either retarded or drunk, couldn't ell either way. "I can climb like a mother fxxxxr, I can do it all dude" 
One guys said that he expected me to buy him all new gear! Acted like I should be pleased that he wanted to grace me with his presence! "You'll get rid of your other guys after you see me" WTF!! Where do these guys come from! I am not hiring or anything, they just call, looking I guess! Whats funny is, they all slam whoever they are working for at the time. Sounds like they all got canned and have a axe to grind. One guy, I think he had just been fired and was calling everybody, he called me twice!


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Keep getting calls from guys looking for work. One was either retarded or drunk, couldn't ell either way. "I can climb like a mother fxxxxr, I can do it all dude"
> One guys said that he expected me to buy him all new gear! Acted like I should be pleased that he wanted to grace me with his presence! "You'll get rid of your other guys after you see me" WTF!! Where do these guys come from! I am not hiring or anything, they just call, looking I guess! Whats funny is, they all slam whoever they are working for at the time. Sounds like they all got canned and have a axe to grind. One guy, I think he had just been fired and was calling everybody, he called me twice!



I get that all the time and most of those guys are Big Orange trained.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I made a few calls today looking for work


----------



## the Aerialist

*Rain Delay in Pittsburgh ...*



treeman75 said:


> Have another full week of work this week. Its going to be in the fifties all week perfect working temps.



I have a full week of work booked too, it's just that it's forecast for rain here in the 'burgh until Friday.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Keep getting calls from guys looking for work. One was either retarded or drunk, couldn't ell either way. "I can climb like a mother fxxxxr, I can do it all dude"
> One guys said that he expected me to buy him all new gear! Acted like I should be pleased that he wanted to grace me with his presence! "You'll get rid of your other guys after you see me" WTF!! Where do these guys come from! I am not hiring or anything, they just call, looking I guess! Whats funny is, they all slam whoever they are working for at the time. Sounds like they all got canned and have a axe to grind. One guy, I think he had just been fired and was calling everybody, he called me twice!



I had three calls last week too. They must be getting laid off from other companys. I told them to give me a call March 1st.


----------



## treeman75

the Aerialist said:


> I have a full week of work booked too, it's just that it's forecast for rain here in the 'burgh until Friday.



58 and sunny today


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Keep getting calls from guys looking for work. One was either retarded or drunk, couldn't ell either way. "I can climb like a mother fxxxxr, I can do it all dude"
> One guys said that he expected me to buy him all new gear! Acted like I should be pleased that he wanted to grace me with his presence! "You'll get rid of your other guys after you see me" WTF!! Where do these guys come from! I am not hiring or anything, they just call, looking I guess! Whats funny is, they all slam whoever they are working for at the time. Sounds like they all got canned and have a axe to grind. One guy, I think he had just been fired and was calling everybody, he called me twice!



When I get calls like this, I let them know up front we drug screen. There is usually a pause and then they hang up.


----------



## ropensaddle

Zale said:


> When I get calls like this, I let them know up front we drug screen. There is usually a pause and then they hang up.



Years ago I used to partake in a little wacky weed anyway I applied to work for a tree company. They asked was I scared to get high I said no the owner lit up a joint and then asked if I ever went to jail and I said yes. He looks me in the eye coughs a couple times and says hired. My my times change, that was so long ago but I remember it like yesterday.


----------



## treeman75

ropensaddle said:


> Years ago I used to partake in a little wacky weed anyway I applied to work for a tree company. They asked was I scared to get high I said no the owner lit up a joint and then asked if I ever went to jail and I said yes. He looks me in the eye coughs a couple times and says hired. My my times change, that was so long ago but I remember it like yesterday.



You probly still do, its ok. I heard it helps with arthritis!


----------



## treeman75

http://equipment.treetrader.com/get_image.php?id=22862
I am looking at this truck and would like some opinions.


----------



## treeman75

Truck has 7.3 Navistar with 97,000 miles with double overcenter boom/ 61 ft working height. New radiator/ 5 new injectors. Ready to work!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> http://equipment.treetrader.com/get_image.php?id=22862
> I am looking at this truck and would like some opinions.



What size boom is that? It won't flip over on itself like an LR3 will, but it's a rear mount so it makes up a little there Guessing that it's not a CDL truck, (that's a plus). Assuming it's a deisel because I don't see a pony motor. Obviously have no idea as to the mileage/hours or engine make/model.


----------



## treeman75

Im not familiar with the motor.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> You probly still do, its ok. I heard it helps with arthritis!



lol no friend I gave it up long ago then alcohol have not touched anything since 1995! I can pass a folical test lol. However I would rather deal with someone who smoked a little pot as to have to deal with a drunk. And I've been both


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Im not familiar with the motor.



OK, lets try this way. Do you have any other info on it besides the picture?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Truck has 7.3 Navistar with 97,000 miles with double overcenter boom/ 61 ft working height. New radiator/ 5 new injectors. Ready to work!



I think the navistar is bullet proof but I don't know much about versalift that could be good or bad. I have seen a few but its the one boom I have not flown. I really like elliots if I hit the lotto I am gettin me one


----------



## treeman75

treeman75 said:


> Truck has 7.3 Navistar with 97,000 miles with double overcenter boom/ 61 ft working height. New radiator/ 5 new injectors. Ready to work!



Its a versalift vo-255


----------



## treeman75

Its a 2000 F650 factory mount. Versalift - VO-255-I - 55 ft Insulated Overcenter Articulated


----------



## ropensaddle

Here is what I want may have to sell the farm lol

View attachment 207234


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Its a 2000 F650 factory mount. Versalift - VO-255-I - 55 ft Insulated Overcenter Articulated



The navistar 7.3 is another name for the INT T44 series which is the same motor you find in the F350's up until they started with the #### 6.0TD It's a good motor with plenty of power for that rig and a medium to small size chipper. If it's priced right, and sound, go for it if you have the means.

Mind telling us what it's priced at?


----------



## treeman75

I can buy it for 27500. The top boom will flip over the front and put the bucket on the ground.


----------



## treeman75

Im thinking I might pull the trigger on it in the morning. It just makes me nervous buying somthing that far away. Me and a friend will check it out first but still.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> I can buy it for 27500. The top boom will flip over the front and put the bucket on the ground.



I don't understand paying that much for a truck like that. To put it into perspective, I bought my 2000 INT DT466 Forestry pack with an ALC 55 with fresh pistons and cables. The truck had 54K on the chassis, and 3K hours on a rebuilt motor, call me a liar, and I'll prove it.. I paid $16K. I bought my 97 GMC 6500 Forestry Pac for 14K. Both these trucks can be bought at the dealer today for $30K plus and 22K plus respectively. Looking around a little can save you thousands of dollars. I would NEVER pay anywhere near 27K for that truck. PERIOD.


----------



## arborpros

I have to agree with ducaticorse. If I were to pay that much for a bucket truck it would be newer and have a chip box on it. I'd hate to see you jump on something that you'll regret. Is it a nice truck? Sure but over priced imo. I'd explore all of your options first. Good luck and if you do get the truck, you mind if I borrow it to put my xmas lights up? The fiance is bustin my balls aready and it's not even Thanksgiving.


----------



## treeman75

I have been looking for six months. Rearmounts bring more money than forestry trucks. From all the places that I have looked that truck is piced right. I think I have looked everywhere!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> I have been looking for six months. Rearmounts bring more money than forestry trucks. From all the places that I have looked that truck is piced right. I think I have looked everywhere!



I'd tell you where to find a 98 INT DT466 rear mount with an LR4 for 15K but I'm trying to put a deal through on it right now. I'll let you know if it falls through or if I loose interest..


----------



## ducaticorse

Here she is


----------



## epicklein22

treeman75 said:


> Truck has 7.3 Navistar with 97,000 miles with double overcenter boom/ 61 ft working height. New radiator/ 5 new injectors. Ready to work!



The 7.3 is a great motor (F250/F350 used them from 94 to 03), but is gonna be under powered for that sized truck. I'm finding it strange it had 5 new injectors put in it at that mileage. Those usually last around 175K to 200K. Also, five are changed and 3 used are left in it? That sounds like a cheap previous owner to me. They're 200 a piece new and around $600 to have them rebuilt. The 7.3's use oil pressure to fire the injectors and they have magnets inside the injectors, which can wear out, causing them to be hard starting as well. I'm wondering if that motor was overheated somewhat. I know we need to keep our radiator clean on the bucket truck or it will overheat pretty easily, same goes for the chippers and grinders.


----------



## ducaticorse

epicklein22 said:


> The 7.3 is a great motor (F250/F350 used them from 94 to 03), but is gonna be under powered for that sized truck. I'm finding it strange it had 5 new injectors put in it at that mileage. Those usually last around 175K to 200K. Also, five are changed and 3 used are left in it? That sounds like a cheap previous owner to me. They're 200 a piece new and around $600 to have them rebuilt. The 7.3's use oil pressure to fire the injectors and they have magnets inside the injectors, which can wear out, causing them to be hard starting as well. I'm wondering if that motor was overheated somewhat. I know we need to keep our radiator clean on the bucket truck or it will overheat pretty easily, same goes for the chippers and grinders.



Same goes for the DT466 on my INT, that's why the previous owners rebuilt the motor. I have to disagree on the motor not being powerfull enough though. Don't get me wrong, it's certsinly not ideal, but there are several thousand 33K trucks hauling chippers and chips running those motors doing ROW work.


----------



## epicklein22

ducaticorse said:


> Same goes for the DT466 on my INT, that's why the previous owners rebuilt the motor. I have to disagree on the motor not being powerfull enough though. Don't get me wrong, it's certsinly not ideal, but there are several thousand 33K trucks hauling chippers and chips running those motors doing ROW work.



IMO, they are dogs when put in a big truck, same goes for the older 5.9 cummins. They're great in pickups though. 

We have a 3126 Cat (C7 now) in a F750 at work and it will smoke the DT466's we have. I would consider that CAT providing adequate power and everything else leaves something to be desired. I just find the smaller motors are working too hard, but they do get the job done day in, day out.


----------



## ducaticorse

epicklein22 said:


> IMO, they are dogs when put in a big truck, same goes for the older 5.9 cummins. They're great in pickups though.
> 
> We have a 3126 Cat (C7 now) in a F750 at work and it will smoke the DT466's we have. I would consider that CAT providing adequate power and everything else leaves something to be desired. I just find the smaller motors are working too hard, but they do get the job done day in, day out.



Well I have a F800 with a GE Abram's turbine with NOS that will smoke your CAT 3126.

I agree that some are underpowered, but they still do the job.


----------



## ropensaddle

epicklein22 said:


> IMO, they are dogs when put in a big truck, same goes for the older 5.9 cummins. They're great in pickups though.
> 
> We have a 3126 Cat (C7 now) in a F750 at work and it will smoke the DT466's we have. I would consider that CAT providing adequate power and everything else leaves something to be desired. I just find the smaller motors are working too hard, but they do get the job done day in, day out.



I like 400 cummins and my ole Mack for grunt


----------



## epicklein22

ropensaddle said:


> I like 400 cummins and my ole Mack for grunt



Mack's are tough! 

Wish I could have a big motor like that in a chip truck. Our crane has a 3406 CAT and it is the fastest truck in the fleet. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

epicklein22 said:


> Mack's are tough!
> 
> Wish I could have a big motor like that in a chip truck. Our crane has a 3406 CAT and it is the fastest truck in the fleet. lol



My ole Mack has a million miles plus lol it tops out at 70 mph but it wont back away from pulling anything I just wish the grapple had not broke


----------



## lxt

I think certain motors are "general" duty, although underpowered they perfom daily without any problems...certain big trucks & motors always had a special spot with me......ropes mentioned a Mack with a 400 cumm---awesome machine!! as is the old peterbuilts, Kenworths....Autocar & many other pre-tier diesel engines!!

As for me a CAT diesel motor is the cadillac, they`re bulletproof & nothing sounds like a Cat! Cummings makes a dam good powerplant too! But you will never hear a trucker saying that he`s gonna hammerdown on his internation 466...LOL

Now a 400 cummins or a 425Cat...............oh hell yeah!!!!



LXT..............


----------



## mattfr12

epicklein22 said:


> IMO, they are dogs when put in a big truck, same goes for the older 5.9 cummins. They're great in pickups though.
> 
> We have a 3126 Cat (C7 now) in a F750 at work and it will smoke the DT466's we have. I would consider that CAT providing adequate power and everything else leaves something to be desired. I just find the smaller motors are working too hard, but they do get the job done day in, day out.



All depends on what your motor is rated at i have a truck with at DT466 Rated at 330hp with two speed rearend and a 230hp C7 cat in my bucket truck. that cat wont touch any of my DT466 motors. you can get a DT rated at 210hp wich would be weak sause. 210 is what alot of dealers are selling them at wich means your climbing grade at 25 mph if your lucky. i happend to get a 230 and then have the cat dealer turn it up a little.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I like 400 cummins and my ole Mack for grunt



The cummins 4 and 500 series where some powerful motors. 

the hooklift truck we got has something wierd in it due to the new emission laws called a paccar? if i spelled it right? its a kenworth. ya thats the motor name paccar its right around a 400hp motor.


----------



## lxt

mattfr12 said:


> All depends on what your motor is rated at i have a truck with at DT466 Rated at 330hp with two speed rearend and a 230hp C7 cat in my bucket truck. that cat wont touch any of my DT466 motors. you can get a DT rated at 210hp wich would be weak sause. 210 is what alot of dealers are selling them at wich means your climbing grade at 25 mph if your lucky. i happend to get a 230 and then have the cat dealer turn it up a little.



Not so much HP as it is the gearing, I ran an International (hayrake) with 466 2 speed rear & that bugger could move....but hook it up to something worthy to pull & it was a dog......same with alot of the detroit series diesels!!

My Cat........if you could hook it up to the gates of hell?....it would pull them off, but as a flat out speed truck (highway geared) nah...just not for that!!



LXT...............


----------



## lxt

Paccar? thats a good motor! inline 6 is it? from what I understand they are more geared toward enviromental engine design...while Cat has decided to cancel its on road diesel motors....buddy of mine works for em & said they just dont want to sacrifice what has been the measuring stick of the diesel world & all this tier 3/4 is having them compromise on quality & standards!

the day of turning up the pump, removing the Govn bolt & increasing the turbo are pretty much gone! what a shame! you knew a truck had a set when it was climbing the grade, dwn shift & both stacks send out the black smoke from hell!!.....ahhhh the smell of diesel in the morning!




LXT...........


----------



## sgreanbeans

Took out a massive leader on a ash tree. Was for the owner of the local hi-end nursery. I do all his work at his and his daughters house for free, anything he wants, he gets. He pushes us real hard at the store. Lets me put adverting up there and all his peeps are briefed that I am the only one they recommend. Plus I get all stock at half price, no matter how much I buy! Cool little partnership. He pays for work at the stores.
His house is right on the river, has a bad arse boat house, filled with games and slot machines, that work! Sweet working down there, so beautiful and peaceful. He is the one I was telling you guys about grafting several different apples to one tree! He is a botanist and also has a masters in biology. He had his BCMA or equivalent rather, way back in the day. Dont think it was thru I.S.A. tho. Maybe NAA? Did they do that in the 60's, TV,Jeff? Anyway, guy is another mentor as well, can answer most everything I thro at him. 

Have been having a bunch of calls to see if my business is ok! The new phone books came out and I am not in them this year, as I talked about before. Everyone was concerned that I was shutting down or having trouble. I normally run adds in 4 dif books, and real nice ones too. So I guess I could see their surprise. Was kinda funny, had one buddy offer up some major dough, if I needed it! I am sure the rumor mill, here locally, is running wild! This is first month with out the phone book bills. Gotz mez a extra $750 a month now,so I have been pulling the trigger on a lot of web based advertising that I had set up, just needed to pay. Calls are picking up already, but to quick to really tell if its going to make a big diff or not. 


So what is the best lanyard device that yall use. Have a couple 2n1's with the aluminum clips, tired pulling the thing. Have always been fine with that type till recently. Guess my shoulders being jacked doesn't help, or just getting old, sometimes I feel like the thing is welded in place! I tried one that I believe was called a Baker? Worked pretty good, but wanted to know which ones u guys use before I order one. 

Small break and then off to bids.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Took out a massive leader on a ash tree. Was for the owner of the local hi-end nursery. I do all his work at his and his daughters house for free, anything he wants, he gets. He pushes us real hard at the store. Lets me put adverting up there and all his peeps are briefed that I am the only one they recommend. Plus I get all stock at half price, no matter how much I buy! Cool little partnership. He pays for work at the stores.
> His house is right on the river, has a bad arse boat house, filled with games and slot machines, that work! Sweet working down there, so beautiful and peaceful. He is the one I was telling you guys about grafting several different apples to one tree! He is a botanist and also has a masters in biology. He had his BCMA or equivalent rather, way back in the day. Dont think it was thru I.S.A. tho. Maybe NAA? Did they do that in the 60's, TV,Jeff? Anyway, guy is another mentor as well, can answer most everything I thro at him.
> 
> Have been having a bunch of calls to see if my business is ok! The new phone books came out and I am not in them this year, as I talked about before. Everyone was concerned that I was shutting down or having trouble. I normally run adds in 4 dif books, and real nice ones too. So I guess I could see their surprise. Was kinda funny, had one buddy offer up some major dough, if I needed it! I am sure the rumor mill, here locally, is running wild! This is first month with out the phone book bills. Gotz mez a extra $750 a month now,so I have been pulling the trigger on a lot of web based advertising that I had set up, just needed to pay. Calls are picking up already, but to quick to really tell if its going to make a big diff or not.
> 
> 
> So what is the best lanyard device that yall use. Have a couple 2n1's with the aluminum clips, tired pulling the thing. Have always been fine with that type till recently. Guess my shoulders being jacked doesn't help, or just getting old, sometimes I feel like the thing is welded in place! I tried one that I believe was called a Baker? Worked pretty good, but wanted to know which ones u guys use before I order one.
> 
> Small break and then off to bids.



I'm using a gri gri for now I love its easy adjust not too keen for flipping though


----------



## ozzy42

lxt said:


> Paccar? thats a good motor! inline 6 is it? from what I understand they are more geared toward enviromental engine design...while Cat has decided to cancel its on road diesel motors....buddy of mine works for em & said they just dont want to sacrifice what has been the measuring stick of the diesel world & all this tier 3/4 is having them compromise on quality & standards!
> 
> the day of turning up the pump, removing the Govn bolt & increasing the turbo are pretty much gone! what a shame! you knew a truck had a set when it was climbing the grade, dwn shift & both stacks send out the black smoke from hell!!.....ahhhh the smell of diesel in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........





Especially if you buy an old fleet truck.Cos order them set at a certain MPH .
Have to take them to the dealer to get em turned up.
Usually cost about a buck and a half.


----------



## lxt

Sgreanbeans..........yes the NAA (national arborist assoc) was the chit back in the day, a much better org. if you ask me, I remember in 88-89? wanting to be a CA & the lady told me you will probably fail atleast 2 times very hard test!!!!

it use to be that there were only like 48 CA`s on the east coast & that title was meaningful, then NAA phased out & gave way to TCIA....I think? well then ISA took over & now you have 1 billion CA`s..........its like the serving claim from McDonalds but in Arborist fashion..............LOL




LXT................


----------



## mattfr12

I had them turn up my c7 at Cleveland brothers they can still do it thier is just more involved. Had to change the injectors they took it from like 230 to closer to 300 hp. They didn't wanna do it because of the transmission but its more about how you drive. O and the motor was produces in 08.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

Went and bid 11 pollards at the hospital in courtyard lol, should be fun easy except watching out for pedestrians and the 300 foot drag with brush! Should give me some exposure though as its the administration courtyard! I plan to wraptor it even though its easy nothing over 40 foot tip but totally surrounded by hospital!


----------



## epicklein22

mattfr12 said:


> All depends on what your motor is rated at i have a truck with at DT466 Rated at 330hp with two speed rearend and a 230hp C7 cat in my bucket truck. that cat wont touch any of my DT466 motors. you can get a DT rated at 210hp wich would be weak sause. 210 is what alot of dealers are selling them at wich means your climbing grade at 25 mph if your lucky. i happend to get a 230 and then have the cat dealer turn it up a little.



Ya, there is a wide range of HP ratings for the C7's and DT466, like most motors series. We do the 25 mph uphills with our DT466 trucks. I want some power! They are tough motors though, but straining them like that has to kill longevity.

At least they aren't gas! LOL


----------



## arborpros

sgreanbeans said:


> Took out a massive leader on a ash tree. Was for the owner of the local hi-end nursery. I do all his work at his and his daughters house for free, anything he wants, he gets. He pushes us real hard at the store. Lets me put adverting up there and all his peeps are briefed that I am the only one they recommend. Plus I get all stock at half price, no matter how much I buy! Cool little partnership. He pays for work at the stores.
> His house is right on the river, has a bad arse boat house, filled with games and slot machines, that work! Sweet working down there, so beautiful and peaceful. He is the one I was telling you guys about grafting several different apples to one tree! He is a botanist and also has a masters in biology. He had his BCMA or equivalent rather, way back in the day. Dont think it was thru I.S.A. tho. Maybe NAA? Did they do that in the 60's, TV,Jeff? Anyway, guy is another mentor as well, can answer most everything I thro at him.
> 
> Have been having a bunch of calls to see if my business is ok! The new phone books came out and I am not in them this year, as I talked about before. Everyone was concerned that I was shutting down or having trouble. I normally run adds in 4 dif books, and real nice ones too. So I guess I could see their surprise. Was kinda funny, had one buddy offer up some major dough, if I needed it! I am sure the rumor mill, here locally, is running wild! This is first month with out the phone book bills. Gotz mez a extra $750 a month now,so I have been pulling the trigger on a lot of web based advertising that I had set up, just needed to pay. Calls are picking up already, but to quick to really tell if its going to make a big diff or not.
> 
> 
> So what is the best lanyard device that yall use. Have a couple 2n1's with the aluminum clips, tired pulling the thing. Have always been fine with that type till recently. Guess my shoulders being jacked doesn't help, or just getting old, sometimes I feel like the thing is welded in place! I tried one that I believe was called a Baker? Worked pretty good, but wanted to know which ones u guys use before I order one.
> 
> Small break and then off to bids.



I run this one and love it. I would highly recommend it. I've had it for a year and beat on it and it still is in perfect working order.
Lightning Red 2-n-1 Lanyards, 4 lengths : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> I'm using a gri gri for now I love its easy adjust not too keen for flipping though



Is that what they are, descender's? I didnt know what specif name to use for the device. The only one I can find id the gri gri. What are the others. I seen one a while back, looked like it add some sort of spring loaded deal on it? Still cant find the one I messed with, he said he got it from Sherrill?


----------



## sgreanbeans

arborpros said:


> I run this one and love it. I would highly recommend it. I've had it for a year and beat on it and it still is in perfect working order.
> Lightning Red 2-n-1 Lanyards, 4 lengths : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment



Thats just like the ones I use, I am looking to replace the prusik with a mechanical assist device, so I can have it easy!


----------



## tree MDS

Taking the day off to catch up with estimates and paperwork. We put out close to 80 yards of chips yesterday... pretty sure that's a record for me. I'm probably gonna be bored out of my mind by 10:00 now. That's alright, gotta keep things going on the business end too, unfortunately it can't all be sawdust and beer! Lol.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Thats just like the ones I use, I am looking to replace the prusik with a mechanical assist device, so I can have it easy!


I've used the ART adjuster for the last 4 or 5 years. Zero complaints.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

sgreanbeans said:


> Thats just like the ones I use, I am looking to replace the prusik with a mechanical assist device, so I can have it easy!



I use a distel with a micro pulley.


----------



## the Aerialist

Small Wood said:


> I've used the ART adjuster for the last 4 or 5 years. Zero complaints.



ART products are state of the art. I've been using the ART positioner for a year now and wouldn't climb without it. I also use the LockJack and SpiderJack and wouldn't want to go back to knots for any type of climbing rope work.

I'm about to replace the 12' Lava flip line that came with my Positioner with a 20 or 30' line to make it more versatile in the tree. I still carry a cable cored flip line however to secure myself around the trunk as it "flips" better than straight rope.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> I use a distel with a micro pulley.



I'm still digging the purple micro ascended I've been using for thirteen years or so. I just swap out the lanyard when need. You can ask Lardfingers about the 5k oak I got coming up, might need something longer than 8' for that one.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> I'm still digging the purple micro ascended I've been using for thirteen years or so. I just swap out the lanyard when need. You can ask Lardfingers about the 5k oak I got coming up, might need something longer than 8' for that one.



You have to lean forward to release them though right? They do take up slack nice.

Look forward to the pics!


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> You have to lean forward to release them though right? They do take up slack nice.
> 
> Look forward to the pics!



Yeah, but that has never been an issue to me.

I'm getting tons of good pics from all this action. Got a classic shot of The Lardness getting shafted on this huge oak hanger that I'll put up when I get to the shop. Lol, its a goodn!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm still digging the purple micro ascended I've been using for thirteen years or so. I just swap out the lanyard when need. You can ask Lardfingers about the 5k oak I got coming up, might need something longer than 8' for that one.


 I am 6 ft something an a 8ftr ain't gonna work for that tree a 12 for like what my other guy was using that stole from me would be ideal and that tree ain't all that big we got some tubby mofo's just like me that I can get too just fine with the rope setup that I used , right ... And I wanna screen prior to posting any pics of me that you will be posting there rummy ...... Just kidding ...... Post all of them especially the one with me rubbing my gut by the chipper LOL 2000xs


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Taking the day off to catch up with estimates and paperwork. We put out close to 80 yards of chips yesterday... pretty sure that's a record for me. I'm probably gonna be bored out of my mind by 10:00 now. That's alright, gotta keep things going on the business end too, unfortunately it can't all be sawdust and beer! Lol.



I had diaper rash real bad on the way home from doing our part of that record 80 yards .... I am feeling that little trip on that vine I took as you were chasing me through the brush with that green chariot you rode around on ..... We'll come back anytime you want with a 3rd guy and get ya a real record of at least 100 yards and I will do it with a smile , I liked ya that much man It was a pleasure doing our part , we are grateful thank you .....


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I had diaper rash real bad on the way home from doing our part of that record 80 yards .... I am feeling that little trip on that vine I took as you were chasing me through the brush with that green chariot you rode around on ..... We'll come back anytime you want with a 3rd guy and get ya a real record of at least 100 yards and I will do it with a smile , I liked ya that much man It was a pleasure doing our part , we are grateful thank you .....



Glad you could get up there to keep the old bastard movin'. lol Sorry I missed out on the fun. Packing my bags in a minute for round two up there. Bringing Eric along this time. A full tank of off-road in his jetta should get us there and back.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I had diaper rash real bad on the way home from doing our part of that record 80 yards .... I am feeling that little trip on that vine I took as you were chasing me through the brush with that green chariot you rode around on ..... We'll come back anytime you want with a 3rd guy and get ya a real record of at least 100 yards and I will do it with a smile , I liked ya that much man It was a pleasure doing our part , we are grateful thank you .....



Oh my my my yall musta got real close rash and all


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Oh my my my yall musta got real close rash and all



Its all work too us whether its here or there we love what we do and too get a chance to take a break with no worries other than work of course you would have some fun or at least a mental break


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 207470
Here are the 3 pics of some work View attachment 207468
View attachment 207469
View attachment 207470


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 207470
> Here are the 3 pics of some work View attachment 207468
> View attachment 207469
> View attachment 207470



Oh man.. you got my fat ass in there! lol.

Got one of those other places on that same street just now, plus another $1500 day sold. It's still going baby!!

Beer thirty now, dumb ass buddy just got here. Later.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Oh man.. you got my fat ass in there! lol.
> 
> Got one of those other places on that same street just now, plus another $1500 day sold. It's still going baby!!



Actually I had one of your ass crack when you were checking the tractor bead and somehow I accidentally saved it on my media card and can't retrieve it from the phone , but ..... somehow I will LOL .... Drop a quarter for the show LOL


----------



## tree MDS

I gotta admit, 101 was real handy to have around, dude knows his #### when it comes to mechanics! Here he is checking the fluids on Big Stuff..
View attachment 207540


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I gotta admit, 101 was real handy to have around, dude knows his #### when it comes to mechanics! Here he is checking the fluids on Big Stuff..
> View attachment 207540



Yea not really though , my 2 staples are how to add antifreeze and know when machines need to have the blades changed , something I learned jeez prolly way back in high school ..... I dunno its the kinda a knowledge even an idiot is born with , ya know what I mean right


----------



## the Aerialist

*Back to work after a three day rain out ...*

Finally the weather clears and it's back to work. A three day setback to my work schedule, it looks like a working weekend for me. First up a simple trim and small removal, then I roll into a 12 tree Locust removal for a customer.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Out to murder a maple, gigantic hole, super rotten, huge conks everywhere. Still amazed after all these years (been waiting to say that!) That people let them go this far. This thing will probaly fall apart when I touch it. They have plenty of money, so that's not an issue. See tons of bad home owner cuts and at some piont they played with concrete . I think I know where it stops, so I think I can get around it easy enough.
Hopefully get it done by noon, still haven't moved the office, pretty soon snow will be on the ground and that would suck!


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Out to murder a maple, gigantic hole, super rotten, huge conks everywhere. Still amazed after all these years (been waiting to say that!) That people let them go this far. This thing will probaly fall apart when I touch it. They have plenty of money, so that's not an issue. See tons of bad home owner cuts and at some piont they played with concrete . I think I know where it stops, so I think I can get around it easy enough.
> Hopefully get it done by noon, still haven't moved the office, pretty soon snow will be on the ground and that would suck!



If you need to "re"concrete the tree, here's how you do it.
View attachment 207557


----------



## ropensaddle

Time to go climb one c ya


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Small Wood said:


> If you need to "re"concrete the tree, here's how you do it.
> View attachment 207557



Lol, is that AA about 100 years ago?


----------



## deevo

Mike Cantolina said:


> Lol, is that AA about 100 years ago?



No that is last week!


----------



## Grace Tree

Mike Cantolina said:


> Lol, is that AA about 100 years ago?



I can't say, Mike, because he's on my blocked for life list and it wouldn't be right for me to comment on him without being willing to listen to his wisdumb.
Phil


----------



## the Aerialist

*I was in my 20's then ...*



Mike Cantolina said:


> Lol, is that AA about 100 years ago?



So that makes it only forty some years ago, standard practice for our trade in those days ...


----------



## tree MDS

I'm gonna send Blakes and Eric of with the Jetta to put a good sized oak on the ground and get a hanger out of another. Guy is driving me crazy, so no choice. We'll just have to come back with the equipment and finish when I can (promised the guy within a week).

Me and three of my favorite all time ground guys are gonna be stuck on this four acre property working hourly. This broad got some deep pockets, she just wont let us go.. has us cleaning the woods now, amongst other things. Lol, I really am itching to move on, but can't complain about the money.

Backyard mechanic with the ass hanging out is gonna be doing a starter in the bucket (on site), and taking the Toyota for a U joint and starter. 

This is the plan anyway. Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Me and three of my favorite all time ground guys are gonna be stuck on this four acre property working hourly. This broad got some deep pockets, she just wont let us go.. has us cleaning the woods now, amongst other things. Lol, I really am itching to move on, but can't complain about the money.
> 
> Lol.



God I love those sugar momma's!

Tree took longer than I thought. SUPER ROTTEN. Had a whole bunch of stuff over the house, had to go after it all in pieces. Was grabbing 3-4" branches and they were just falling off. No rigging, all bombs. One of the center leads (Clump silver maple) was about 16" in dia, layed into it with a saw, went thru so fast that I think I could have cut it with a hand saw! Oh well. lady across the alley made us brownies! Heading back this am t get rest of wood and cut stump. Hope that cement is where I think it is! Its a huge one, so we are bringing the skidloader. Notch and drop, no cutting on it, pick up whole thing and throw it in the trailer and be done with it. Good fire wood tho! Brought most of smaller stuff home. 

A few weeks now off the gas. Stove is keeping us nice and toasty. We are going up to Minnesota over Thanksgiving to see my oldest in college, will have to turn the furnace back on then, that sucks!


----------



## arborpros

sgreanbeans said:


> Tree took longer than I thought. SUPER ROTTEN. Had a whole bunch of stuff over the house, had to go after it all in pieces. Was grabbing 3-4" branches and they were just falling off. No rigging, all bombs. One of the center leads (Clump silver maple) was about 16" in dia, layed into it with a saw, went thru so fast that I think I could have cut it with a hand saw! Oh well. lady across the alley made us brownies! Heading back this am t get rest of wood and cut stump. Hope that cement is where I think it is! Its a huge one, so we are bringing the skidloader. Notch and drop, no cutting on it, pick up whole thing and throw it in the trailer and be done with it. Good fire wood tho! Brought most of smaller stuff home. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how bad people will let the trees get before calling someone. Then you price it high and they look at you like you are dumb. You climb it then. I tell my fiance that that extra $$ made is my "hazard pay" when she asks why I bought $500 worth of fishing stuff or a thousand .223 rounds.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

arborpros said:


> sgreanbeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing to me how bad people will let the trees get before calling someone. Then you price it high and they look at you like you are dumb. You climb it then. I tell my fiance that that extra $$ made is my "hazard pay" when she asks why I bought $500 worth of fishing stuff or a thousand .223 rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,
> Did a quote a couple weeks ago and told them the price is higher because there rotten dead trees and are hazardous to climb, couldnt fell em, shed, fence, pots, plants, latice, had to rope it all down but the last 15ft was snap cut and toss....got the bid, it was good $$, worried, climbed it slow but got them down safe.......why do they wait so long???..lol
Click to expand...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Took down four really dead Locust trees today ...*

Today was the start of a twelve tree removal. First up were four way overdue Locust trees that hung over the home. Way to bad to climb, so I pulled them over with the Steiner. My biggest fear was that the tops would breakup before I could get them off the house. All went well though, we used the tractor to deliver the wood to a neighbor then pulled the tops up into the woods with it to create "an ecologically sound wildlife habitat" (a brush pile).

We left the dump, trailer and tractor there for tomorrow's assault on the rest of them. We all just piled into the van for the rush hour drive home.


----------



## Zale

Watched a bunch of knuckleheads taking down my neighbors trees. Couldn't stop laughing. They left all their gear and a Steiner tractor on site. We should have it loaded on the trailer in about another 5 minutes. I love free stuff.:msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> Today was the start of a twelve tree removal. First up were four way overdue Locust trees that hung over the home. Way to bad to climb, so I pulled them over with the Steiner. My biggest fear was that the tops would breakup before I could get them off the house. All went well though, we used the tractor to deliver the wood to a neighbor then pulled the tops up into the woods with it to create "an ecologically sound wildlife habitat" (a brush pile).
> 
> We left the dump, trailer and tractor there for tomorrow's assault on the rest of them. We all just piled into the van for the rush hour drive home.



That sound's swell! woo woo
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Well what tree work did you do today Jeff?*



jefflovstrom said:


> That sound's swell! woo woo
> Jeff



At least I was working and making money with more to come.


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> At least I was working and making money with more to come.



That's why I said 'woo woo'
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> That's why I said 'woo woo'
> Jeff



Alright boys settle down! I say that way to much at my house.


----------



## treeman75

I notice on weekend nights there isnt much action on here. It makes me realize I dont have much of a life as far as going out. I think tomarrow night me and a buddy might go out and tear it up!


----------



## tree MDS

Yesterday went awesome, everyone did their part, and it all came together in the end.

Still going hard with the storm cleanups. I'm getting tired now and this one and that one is whining away, wanting us to get there. Whatever. Starting another large property today, two climbers (myself included) and three ground guys, should go well.

Honesty, I don't see an end in sight, I still have big takedowns everywhere. This is something else, I'll say that much!

Gotta go..


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Yesterday went awesome, everyone did their part, and it all came together in the end.
> 
> Still going hard with the storm cleanups. I'm getting tired now and this one and that one is whining away, wanting us to get there. Whatever. Starting another large property today, two climbers (myself included) and three ground guys, should go well.
> 
> Honesty, I don't see an end in sight, I still have big takedowns everywhere. This is something else, I'll say that much!
> 
> Gotta go..



That's awesome! If I was closer, I would come help ya'll play. Would love to meet some of you in person! We always get missed by the major stuff, I don't want anybody to get hurt, but man, a big storm like that........................... well you guys know!
We get decent storms that knock stuff down, but no massive carnage situations. 

TV where are u?


----------



## sgreanbeans

BTW, Missed the concrete! What I didn't think about was weight. Went to pick it up with the machine, REEEEEEE-JECTED! That thing was filled! I have no idea how heavy it was, but it put my machine on its nose real fast! Had to shave off enough wood to lighten the load, but missed it altogether, thank god! Getting better at sharpening the chains, was getting 2" ribbons off a cross cut! 
I freakin love that grapple! Its been long time since I had one like it. Now I need to get a auger to drill holes for planting. Getting tired of digging by hand! 

@ Big T, here is that chipper. The more I looked at it, the more I want it myself! I you don't buy it, I think I will. Will sit nicely behind the Green Goblin (F-700 chipper truck) Let me know


----------



## treeman82

Today was a mixed bag. Had to play truck driver this morning, dropped the boys off with a friend to help him get caught up with his leaves while I went to move another friend's backhoe. Took a bit longer than I expected, but such is life. Got back to them around 11, found a nice check in my mailbox, and then went to prune 1 busted branch out of a HUGE white oak that's in a property which just underwent a 2M renovation. Get into the tree, find that the damage is more extensive than the owner and I had originally thought. Decided to come down and re-evaluate with the HO. Gonna meet with him on Tuesday to form a plan on what to do. Was able to get paid by a bunch of clients, plus secured more work from a couple, somehow in the process I got roped into an arts and crafts project with a good client. End of the day I heard that my landlord passed away very suddenly last night, really nice guy. Then I start talking with some people tonight while out to dinner, find out that a local schmuck who has been passing himself off as a licensed arborist made the front page of the paper today for crossing a property line on a clearing job.


----------



## tree MDS

I gotta say, I'm kinda disappointed in vet, I thought that old bastard was pretty cool. I guess I was wrong, and he was actually just a thinned skinned old puss puss. Sigh..

Back at this tree #### today. It should have been an early day, but now I got estimates and paperwork.. grr. I just wanna catch up on my slacking off! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

And Chris, that new EPA friendly 372 is a piece of crap, the idle keeps surging like its running out of gas making the chain spin when it shouldn't. Dangerous. I'll have to see what those retards at that "saw shop" have to say about it. Thanks again. Lol.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> And Chris, that new EPA friendly 372 is a piece of crap, the idle keeps surging like its running out of gas making the chain spin when it shouldn't. Dangerous. I'll have to see what those retards at that "saw shop" have to say about it. Thanks again. Lol.



I had the same problem with a throw away Husky I bought last year.


----------



## flushcut

Yesterday I helped a buddy of mine chip some swamp willer that I had cut down for him last week. He was feeding my bc1400 with a mini excavator with a grapple and we were chipping whole trees in the 12-13" range it was so much fun just watching the machines do all of the work. In a few hours I am going to look at a golf course with another buddy and figure out the game plan for the next week or so. I think there are fourteen removals some are massive weeping willers, a few thousand feet of buckthorn removal with agent orange treatment in the spring, and some hazard mitigation pruning it should be a fun gig. Oh and the best part no clean up aside from chipping the brush, and the big wood to be cut in six footers for them to clean up later with a chip dump on site. After that we are looking at five more removals in The Geneva National country club.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> And Chris, that new EPA friendly 372 is a piece of crap, the idle keeps surging like its running out of gas making the chain spin when it shouldn't. Dangerous. I'll have to see what those retards at that "saw shop" have to say about it. Thanks again. Lol.



That sucks. Sounds like a little adjustment on the L screw to richin it up would take care of it but I'm no saw geek. One of the guys in the chainsaw forum got almost 40% gains out of he 201T with a muffler mod and advanced timing. Said he'll do the mods for 50 bucks. Looks like I'm sending out my 201!


----------



## ropensaddle

flushcut said:


> Yesterday I helped a buddy of mine chip some swamp willer that I had cut down for him last week. He was feeding my bc1400 with a mini excavator with a grapple and we were chipping whole trees in the 12-13" range it was so much fun just watching the machines do all of the work. In a few hours I am going to look at a golf course with another buddy and figure out the game plan for the next week or so. I think there are fourteen removals some are massive weeping willers, a few thousand feet of buckthorn removal with agent orange treatment in the spring, and some hazard mitigation pruning it should be a fun gig. Oh and the best part no clean up aside from chipping the brush, and the big wood to be cut in six footers for them to clean up later with a chip dump on site. After that we are looking at five more removals in The Geneva National country club.



I see muh dictionary is rubbin off on ya feller  Ok go kill dem willers opcorn:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Trevet hung in there pretty long ..*



tree MDS said:


> I gotta say, I'm kinda disappointed in vet, I thought that old bastard was pretty cool. I guess I was wrong, and he was actually just a thinned skinned old puss puss. Sigh..
> 
> Back at this tree #### today. It should have been an early day, but now I got estimates and paperwork.. grr. I just wanna catch up on my slacking off! Lol.



See, it's like this, after a certain age you just don't take any crap from anyone. You find out that life's too short. Trevet and I are about the same age I've gathered, so you have to understand that us old curmudgeons don't like young whippersnappers, like most of you, dissin' our programs. It's a miracle he hung in so long in the atmosphere the D I C K clique brings here.

No matter how great your skills or knowledge if you only show distain and disrespect than you are a lamer. This board is filled with lamers but the core D I C K Clique here make it hard to swallow their braying and antagonistic posts.

I think I'll channel Trevet and post in his remembrance for starting this vile and nasty thread. Sad that the D I C K clique has turned into into what it has become instead of the great thread it should and could be. maybe Trevet would even come back if there was a moderator to keep the D I C K Clique under control. I think I'll offer my services

As far as today, I'm with you there lxt, stuck home catching up on paperwork and trying to figure out how to dodge the weather and get some tree work done this week.


----------



## Toddppm

I bet you swallow fine in your #### clique, geeze shut the #### up already


----------



## jefflovstrom

We did not have a D I C K clique until you showed up! Without you, we would be just a 'clique'.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I thought vet had died or something, but then he just swooped in out of nowhere, and lent a hand!


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> I bet you swallow fine in your #### clique, geeze shut the #### up already



Amen!! Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> See, it's like this, after a certain age you just don't take any crap from anyone. You find out that life's too short. Trevet and I are about the same age I've gathered, so you have to understand that us old curmudgeons don't like young whippersnappers, like most of you, dissin' our programs. It's a miracle he hung in so long in the atmosphere the D I C K clique brings here.
> 
> No matter how great your skills or knowledge if you only show distain and disrespect than you are a lamer. This board is filled with lamers but the core D I C K Clique here make it hard to swallow their braying and antagonistic posts.
> 
> I think I'll channel Trevet and post in his remembrance for starting this vile and nasty thread. Sad that the D I C K clique has turned into into what it has become instead of the great thread it should and could be. maybe Trevet would even come back if there was a moderator to keep the D I C K Clique under control. I think I'll offer my services
> 
> As far as today, I'm with you there lxt, stuck home catching up on paperwork and trying to figure out how to dodge the weather and get some tree work done this week.



Fool


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> I bet you swallow fine in your #### clique, geeze shut the #### up already



He can't help it ... God knows he sure can't take a hint .... I actually feel bad for the OL' GEEZER could you imagine being older than dirt and the only thing you have is being beat down on here daily , OHHHHH who am kidding , why don't you go and get ###### AA , Just kidding ... on a serious note though when I do dumb #### I always call it AA


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> BTW, Missed the concrete! What I didn't think about was weight. Went to pick it up with the machine, REEEEEEE-JECTED! That thing was filled! I have no idea how heavy it was, but it put my machine on its nose real fast! Had to shave off enough wood to lighten the load, but missed it altogether, thank god! Getting better at sharpening the chains, was getting 2" ribbons off a cross cut!
> I freakin love that grapple! Its been long time since I had one like it. Now I need to get a auger to drill holes for planting. Getting tired of digging by hand!
> 
> @ Big T, here is that chipper. The more I looked at it, the more I want it myself! I you don't buy it, I think I will. Will sit nicely behind the Green Goblin (F-700 chipper truck) Let me know



Not bad...I wonder how well it chips with that 90 degree angle. I think I'll pass for now, my big cemetery contract is on hold. We had a city council meeting last week that I was invited to by the mayor to attend. A local state biologist that I've become friends with was doing a presentation on EAB and he's calling for a culling of stressed Ash trees, which is what the contract consists of mostly, so we’ll see if any pressure is brought to bear. Not that it matters much, I'm steady and have my hands full with the move. The contract would have allowed for the purchase easily with the down payment, but I can wait. I'll be interested to know how it works out for you though.


----------



## flushcut

ropensaddle said:


> I see muh dictionary is rubbin off on ya feller  Ok go kill dem willers opcorn:



What can I say I learned from a master.  
We are going to be starting tomorrow with three removals (all willers) and the buck thorn. Then the following monday balls deep in the rest of the removals.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I wore my Casadei Tree service shirt to work .... so don't be surprised if ya get some calls for est. from down here in Jersey there MDS ....


----------



## Nailsbeats

Bought another 200T today before they are gone. Eyeballed a new 660 with a 36" bar and struck a deal, out the door for $900. They took the bar and some other stuff off it as it gathered dust on the shelf, so once they get it set back up they'll call and I'll pick that one up too. 

Like my uncle once said about his new kegerator, "I look at it more as an investment".

Otherwise, I've just been hunting, spending time with relatives and climbing trees to post deer drives.


----------



## SIWEL

The 200T replacement is no good? I have heard some decent things about them (I forget the number 201T?) from a company in the same town as me...


----------



## no tree to big

today we went fishing for logs, not nearly as glorious as is seems on ax men... but then again they were down south and i bet the water is much warmer. Nothing like chipping half rotten water logged box elder. sometimes I just hate the county contract we have


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I wore my Casadei Tree service shirt to work .... so don't be surprised if ya get some calls for est. from down here in Jersey there MDS ....



That was my last 10XL too, so be good to it bud! Lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats

SIWEL said:


> The 200T replacement is no good? I have heard some decent things about them (I forget the number 201T?) from a company in the same town as me...



201T is heavier with less power. It'll be all over but the crying when the 200's are gone.


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 208126

crane in the rain,now suck it aa/woodsman I posted a pic.


----------



## epicklein22

Nailsbeats said:


> 201T is heavier with less power. It'll be all over but the crying when the 200's are gone.





Anyways, bsnelling just did a review on them and he got a 40% (20% over a muff modded 200t) gain out of it with a muffler mod and timing advancement. They just need a little more work to get running sweet. The 200t was so easy just to remove the spark screen. I love my ms200 and 200t, but they aren't perfect. I think the 201t will end up with a similar reputation when all said is done.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Nailsbeats said:


> 201T is heavier with less power. It'll be all over but the crying when the 200's are gone.



It has the added weight of a steel carabiner and has MORE power, i'm not shedding any tears.


----------



## Nailsbeats

mr. holden wood said:


> It has the added weight of a steel carabiner and has MORE power, i'm not shedding any tears.



How do you figure it has more power?


----------



## mr. holden wood

How do you figure it has more power?[/QUOTE]

I googled it. More power and better emissions ill take the bit of weight in trade for more power and less huffin of the 2 stroke.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 208126
> 
> crane in the rain,now suck it aa/woodsman I posted a pic.



Its about time you posted a pic, but its probably not you, your to busy being a jerk to everyone...lol

Oh, and that guy is over 5 feet tall, so its def. not you :tongue2:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I wore my Casadei Tree service shirt to work .... so don't be surprised if ya get some calls for est. from down here in Jersey there MDS ....



All you got was a lousy T shirt?:tongue2:


----------



## the Aerialist

*My what a large tree saw you are Holden ...*



mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 208126
> 
> crane in the rain,now suck it aa/woodsman I posted a pic.









So is that the new MS201T mr. wood?


----------



## mr. holden wood

the Aerialist said:


> So is that the new MS201T mr. wood?



Your such a phag, its a new 460 and a rotten little 200. Make it a couple pounds heavier I dont care, more guts and less smoke is fine by me.


----------



## the Aerialist

mr. holden wood said:


> Your such a phag, its a new 460 and a rotten little 200. Make it a couple pounds heavier I dont care, more guts and less smoke is fine by me.




The biggest saw I ever took into the tree was a 361. I have a new 460 Mag but it would have to be a pretty big tree before I'd have that sent up to me. I've got two 200Ts but for Pines and trims I like the 195T better. That one pound difference is significant when you are cutting overhead. (yeah yeah, no cutting overhead or one handed as per ITA, OSHA. NSA, & NAACP)


----------



## oldirty

mr. holden wood said:


> Your such a phag, its a new 460 and a rotten little 200. Make it a couple pounds heavier I dont care, more guts and less smoke is fine by me.



while i totally agree that the anal-fisted gayrialist loves to deep throat billy clubs what is truly a joke is carrying 2 saws let alone a top handle while doing crane work..... that right there ranks up there with some of the vids that peckerhead has produced.


i gotta know. why?

the art of tophandling with a crane is just a waste of time and foolish. makes zero sense. even if i am taking a thousand pound top, a 400lb branch, a 5k oak leader, a 7k pine top or a butt cut the cut is still being made by a 372 xpw with a 20in bar. if i need bigger that that it is usually for a big butt cut but the cut still gets started by that 372.

you way over thinking it up there, holden.


----------



## tree MDS

The two saw thing does seem pretty stupid, I don't get it either? What kind of tree was that Wood, that one of those big leaf maples you're always mentioning?

2 - 3" of rain overnight and tomorrow. Between that and gay annoying Thanksgiving, looks like I'm gonna get a break in the action after today. Lame.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> I googled it. More power and better emissions ill take the bit of weight in trade for more power and less huffin of the 2 stroke.



It certainly doesn't feel like more power. Either way, mine is in the mail to Brad to get set up. 40% gains on ANY saw is worth 50 bones.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> The two saw thing does seem pretty stupid, I don't get it either?



Every situation is different but there is rarely a use for two. The only time I make an exception is if I only have one or two more cuts before the tree is done I won't go through the hassle to ditch my 200T. Just send me up a big saw and let's get this over with. Doesn't look like that was holdencock's situation though.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Every situation is different but there is rarely a use for two. The only time I make an exception is if I only have one or two more cuts before the tree is done I won't go through the hassle to ditch my 200T. Just send me up a big saw and let's get this over with. Doesn't look like that was holdencock's situation though.



Yeah, I'm not an established crane Flamer like you, but in my limited experience those top handled saws don't have any place on a crane job.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I'm not an established crane Flamer like you, but in my limited experience those top handled saws don't have any place on a crane job.



lol. Yup. I was commenting on the two saw deal, not the topper on a crane job. I still feel my 361 is a better saw for craners than a 372 as it's lighter but to each there own. 372 def has more nuts.


----------



## dbl612

*message box is full*



tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I'm not an established crane Flamer like you, but in my limited experience those top handled saws don't have any place on a crane job.


your so popular now!!!! clear out your message box.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> your so popular now!!!! clear out your message box.



Mds's box has been filled by so many treeworkers it is like a who's who on his underwear ......


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 208126
> 
> crane in the rain,now suck it aa/woodsman I posted a pic.



That pic says a thousand words , and none of them are very nice ...... That just looks like a sore hip to me but I am not HOLDEN MY WOOD EITHER


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Mds's box has been filled by so many treeworkers it is like a who's who on his underwear ......



Top of the morning Lardio, you're up bright and early!

I think its clear now Tom. I should be catching up with you later on today, if you're going to be around? I checked into the sycamore job yesterday, town of simsbury is supposed to get back to me. Tree is in right of way, so need permission. Grr.. I've grown attached to that guys $4500 deposit! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

AHHHHH the whole extended Casdadei crew is here , for the reunion show ......


----------



## Blakesmaster

Gotta get my #### together for a good sized backyard silver maple in a bit. Not really feeling it today. Damn bucket has me spoiled, I guess. Oh well, at least I'm not dragging brush or an extra 75 pounds of lard around the tree. lol


----------



## oldirty

lol to many of these recent posts !!!!! Stay safe fellas.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> He can't help it ... God knows he sure can't take a hint .... I actually feel bad for the OL' GEEZER could you imagine being older than dirt and the only thing you have is being beat down on here daily , OHHHHH who am kidding , why don't you go and get ###### AA , Just kidding ... on a serious note though when I do dumb #### I always call it AA



"don't be a Aerialist" 
"Friends, don't let friends, be a AA"
"MAN!, what a AERIALIST"

@ Big T, It ran real good when we had it, now, have no clue. Gunna go down and have him give me the keys, so I can shek it out. The shoot never clogged. It has that deal where it can sense RPM drop and the feed rollers stop for a second. For 3G's,I want to get it and will if it checks out. I know the Eaton pumps are new, it has electric breaks that my F-I-L had put on, nice for towing with a pick up, but that's it, big trucks don't know its there. 

Last night , weather man said no rain, today we have rain massive cloud, cant tell how heavy its going to be, getting cranky

@ Prentice110, Matt, can ya help me out with this weather!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Gotta get my #### together for a good sized backyard silver maple in a bit. Not really feeling it today. Damn bucket has me spoiled, I guess. Oh well, at least I'm not dragging brush or an extra 75 pounds of lard around the tree. lol



Who are you kidding that extra 10lbs of snatch hair on your face your sporting may slow ya a bit


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> while i totally agree that the anal-fisted gayrialist loves to deep throat billy clubs what is truly a joke is carrying 2 saws let alone a top handle while doing crane work..... that right there ranks up there with some of the vids that peckerhead has produced.
> 
> 
> i gotta know. why?
> 
> the art of tophandling with a crane is just a waste of time and foolish. makes zero sense. even if i am taking a thousand pound top, a 400lb branch, a 5k oak leader, a 7k pine top or a butt cut the cut is still being made by a 372 xpw with a 20in bar. if i need bigger that that it is usually for a big butt cut but the cut still gets started by that 372.
> 
> you way over thinking it up there, holden.








Marty Robbins - Big Iron - YouTube




yeah, that's right, big iron. Don't get me wrong though, I can aim a 20 better than most men can beat their ####s. YEEFNHAA!


----------



## treemandan

I am actuallyy supposed to be sharpening them big irons... but I am not.


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> Marty Robbins - Big Iron - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's right, big iron. Don't get me wrong though, I can aim a 20 better than most men can beat their ####s. YEEFNHAA!



That picture is a joke....right? You don't really do crane removals with multiple saws...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> Marty Robbins - Big Iron - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's right, big iron. Don't get me wrong though, I can aim a 20 better than most men can beat their ####s. YEEFNHAA!



THE DAN, I could see you wearing 2 big irons... .45 colt peace maker's in the old west, as long as you get your meds right..lol

oh, cool vid, liked it


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> That picture is a joke....right? You don't really do crane removals with multiple saws...



I whacked the top with the 20, somebody tied a 44 to my line which I pulled up as the last piece was floatin out, when the hook came back there was my other 44. Didn't want to bother the groundies with such a little problem, fired off two more sections then hit the ground.


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> I whacked the top with the 20, somebody tied a 44 to my line which I pulled up as the last piece was floatin out, when the hook came back there was my other 44. Didn't want to bother the groundies with such a little problem, fired off two more sections then hit the ground.



Wow, seems like a lot of switching. I have always just used a 372, unill the wood gets over 40"


----------



## Blakesmaster

Had most of the fleet out today. Tree was pretty cake and I had it down to the spar by noon. GRCS was super handy and I kinda threw it in last minute thinking we probably wouldn't need it. Almost didn't set it up too but was procrastinating getting my lazy ass up the tree so I put it on. Ended up using it quite a bit for the limbs over the roofs. Just tip tie and crank. Shoulda got a shot of where we fit this gnarly spar, kinda murphed out on it, complete with squeaky skid tracks and a bit of lawn damage. lol Bobcat track was on it's last leg but made it through, got new ones coming tomorrow. Starter went in the dump, ( add it to the list ) but we made a good showing. Like to see all the iron out.


----------



## treeman75

I dealt with DOT stuff today. I got picked up pulling into my yard a month ago, the chip truck was over a thousand pounds. I had to add another ton to the plates, then I didnt have an up todate insurance card in the truck.


----------



## mr. holden wood

oldirty said:


> while i totally agree that the anal-fisted gayrialist loves to deep throat billy clubs what is truly a joke is carrying 2 saws let alone a top handle while doing crane work..... that right there ranks up there with some of the vids that peckerhead has produced.
> 
> 
> i gotta know. why?
> 
> the art of tophandling with a crane is just a waste of time and foolish. makes zero sense. even if i am taking a thousand pound top, a 400lb branch, a 5k oak leader, a 7k pine top or a butt cut the cut is still being made by a 372 xpw with a 20in bar. if i need bigger that that it is usually for a big butt cut but the cut still gets started by that 372.
> 
> you way over thinking it up there, holden.



Anyone who knows me will tell you I don't over think many things.My choices for saws were a a couple 200s with a 16 on it or a 460 390 395 or a 660 all with big bars. We do a couple crane jobs a month ,were not really geared towards thats work. I was retieing my knot and waiting for the crane to pick me up when that shot was taken seconds later I lowered the 460 
Last friday I spent all day with felcos and a handsaw, the week before I didn't do a single removal, all pruning. If my daily work included a crane I might put a little more thought into it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Woo Woo, I got (4), 200T's coming along with a bunch of other stuff. Blower's, spool's of rope, pole pruner's, chap's. I gotta stop! I added extra stuff to my wish list and pretty much got what I wanted. Hope UPS show's up on Friday.
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Every situation is different but there is rarely a use for two. The only time I make an exception is if I only have one or two more cuts before the tree is done I won't go through the hassle to ditch my 200T. Just send me up a big saw and let's get this over with. Doesn't look like that was holdencock's situation though.



You to b.m. I expected this from od, crane work is all he knows and mds is annoyed cause he prolly ran out of beer. Your right little man, had it sent up for the cut and lowered back down after.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Woo Woo, I got (4), 200T's coming along with a bunch of other stuff. Blower's, spool's of rope, pole pruner's, chap's. I gotta stop! I added extra stuff to my wish list and pretty much got what I wanted. Hope UPS show's up on Friday.
> Jeff



Im ordering some new poles a saddle and spool of rope tomarrow too plus some other goodies. I am getting one of those laser pointers too.


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Woo Woo, I got (4), 200T's coming along with a bunch of other stuff. Blower's, spool's of rope, pole pruner's, chap's. I gotta stop! I added extra stuff to my wish list and pretty much got what I wanted. Hope UPS show's up on Friday.
> Jeff



Where did the 200's come from?

I was reading on here somewhere with a mod to the exaust and some other teasy tweak, the 201T can be made into a beast. I think the power increase was quoted somewhere at 40 percent over stock.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Im ordering some new poles a saddle and spool of rope tomarrow too plus some other goodies. I am getting one of those laser pointers too.



Be careful with the laser, makes you look uppity! Laser is for the CA to tell the climber what limb to cut and where. Or to show a client the same. 
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Be careful with the laser, makes you look uppity! Laser is for the CA to tell the climber what limb to cut and where. Or to show a client the same.
> Jeff



Its for bidding jobs and talking to clients. Me with pointer, it needs pruned there not there!


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Be careful with the laser, makes you look uppity! Laser is for the CA to tell the climber what limb to cut and where. Or to show a client the same.
> Jeff



I have bid jobs where they said the one guy had some fancy pointer!


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> Wow, seems like a lot of switching. I have always just used a 372, unill the wood gets over 40"



No need for all of that in the tops. I still wonder why you guys always be laying big bars into small wood. You all do it, Reg, you, and I am pretty sure OD only uses the 88.
Yeah so when I strip out a top I try to get the groundies to swing me the bigger saw, sometimes I will drop the 20 as I pull up the bigger saw but if its in anyway going stall the groundies from their work I will hold both for a few quick cuts. As you can see, its easy to confuse groundies. They start running all over the place at the drop of hat, getting worked up, tryin to do to much, safest place for my saws is on me anyway ! :cool2:

There were only two guys down there that day, it was enough for them to keep up. I had a friend take some pictures, It was actually he who tied on the first 44, the other guys were wrestling the hook on the other side by the chipper, I was hoping they would look up and see I had a saw but they didn't and just hooked another one up.

I am glad they did cause then I told the cameraman to " get a load of me now" and struck a pose. Great pic! Now I can die. When I show it to ordinary people they think I am bad to the bone but you can't fool you guys.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Be careful with the laser, makes you look uppity! Laser is for the CA to tell the climber what limb to cut and where. Or to show a client the same.
> Jeff



I agree, be careful with that laser. I used to have one but it broke, I was going to get another but realized that it was much easier just to not delve into situations where I need to be pointing a laser at a tree. No need for all of that either.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Had most of the fleet out today. Tree was pretty cake and I had it down to the spar by noon. GRCS was super handy and I kinda threw it in last minute thinking we probably wouldn't need it. Almost didn't set it up too but was procrastinating getting my lazy ass up the tree so I put it on. Ended up using it quite a bit for the limbs over the roofs. Just tip tie and crank. Shoulda got a shot of where we fit this gnarly spar, kinda murphed out on it, complete with squeaky skid tracks and a bit of lawn damage. lol Bobcat track was on it's last leg but made it through, got new ones coming tomorrow. Starter went in the dump, ( add it to the list ) but we made a good showing. Like to see all the iron out.



Would that be the big iron?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Would that be the big iron?


 He was a Ranger from Arizona,
lol I remember that type of music when I was a kid, my dad loved that stuff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Rain day yesterday, we ran a few loads of wood and went to vermeer and picked up a few things. Then I cleaned my office.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> I dealt with DOT stuff today. I got picked up pulling into my yard a month ago, the chip truck was over a thousand pounds. I had to add another ton to the plates, then I didnt have an up todate insurance card in the truck.



Did that on Monday. Had our first DOT audit as we just got our numbers last year when we started running big trucks. Guy was cool, showed us what we needed to do to be completely legal. Basically boils down to a ton of paperwork and getting random drug tests as well as upping our insurance because we carry 2 gallons of gas:msp_scared:. At least I know we'll be legal.


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Rain day yesterday, we ran a few loads of wood and went to vermeer and picked up a few things. Then I cleaned my office.




That for your flipline? I HATE biners on my flip line. Only use them when I gotta substitute my climbline in when my lanyard is too short.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally a rain day! I think I'm gonna take it slow this am, then chase down some more estimates later. Nice for a change. Its been really hard for me to get away from the job site to look at all this work... frigging awesome though!

Was walking around with over 12k on me yesterday, lol... those poor trees..


----------



## tree MDS

Attempting to save some of them. It isn't pretty though..
View attachment 208336

View attachment 208335


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> That for your flipline? I HATE biners on my flip line. Only use them when I gotta substitute my climbline in when my lanyard is too short.



I wouldn't know, this will be the first time using them, so we will see. I messed with it yesterday, didn't seem to bad, but we will see when I'm working. Like the action of that thing tho, gunna be real nice!

Just found a hydro pole saw for 300, anybody use one, dey good? Its a 6fter with a extra for parts, sounds like a deal if it works.


----------



## tree MDS

Some more work pics. It really is a blessing to have this equipment and be able to effectively work this thing for all it's worth...







Lardio and the boys chipping..






Thanks again to vet for all the help the other day!! 






Plenty of firewood for next year..


----------



## tree MDS

I think Eddy was relieved that the Lardthrusting event was over at this point. Lol..


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Did that on Monday. Had our first DOT audit as we just got our numbers last year when we started running big trucks. Guy was cool, showed us what we needed to do to be completely legal. Basically boils down to a ton of paperwork and getting random drug tests as well as upping our insurance because we carry 2 gallons of gas:msp_scared:. At least I know we'll be legal.



You should of told that auditor where to go!!! & tell him Fatmax said so, Lmfao!! did he tell you that you needed a job application for yourself on file? I had to have an MSDS form for the gas, oil , WD-40, grease & other stuff.... You didnt get Cited did ya Blakes?



LXT.............


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> Some more work pics. It really is a blessing to have this equipment and be able to effectively work this thing for all it's worth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lardio and the boys chipping..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to vet for all the help the other day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of firewood for next year..



Great pics! They are embedded too!

Stay safe


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> Great pics! They are embedded too!
> 
> Stay safe



Thanks Mike! I just haven't figured out how to embed from the cell yet (was bad enough with the laptop, lol).


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> You should of told that auditor where to go!!! & tell him Fatmax said so, Lmfao!! did he tell you that you needed a job application for yourself on file? I had to have an MSDS form for the gas, oil , WD-40, grease & other stuff.... You didnt get Cited did ya Blakes?
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Lol. I think that horse is sufficiently beat, exlaxT. I'm just gonna steer clear of your area because it appears they make up their own rules down there. He didn't cite us for anything, which was cool. First audit is pretty much a freebie in this state, I guess. Yeah, I gotta fill out a job application, hilarious, I know. Putting the binders together to keep in the trucks so we can keep all our trailer's registrations in there, as well as copies of our med cards and licenses and the aerial map of where we can go without a log book. Gotta hit the DMV to pull abstracts for all drivers and enroll in a drug testing consortium for random testing. He didn't mention anything about an MSDS form for gas but I'll look into it. Just said we needed to up our insurance policy to a million instead of the 300K because 2 gallons of gas could easily cause 700,000 dollars more damage, ya know... Also gotta get the MCS-90 forms from our insurance carriers, and a bunch of other ####. More a PITA than anything else but it's good to get it together in case we're ever through a checkpoint or have an accident.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. I think that horse is sufficiently beat, exlaxT. I'm just gonna steer clear of your area because it appears they make up their own rules down there. He didn't cite us for anything, which was cool. First audit is pretty much a freebie in this state, I guess. Yeah, I gotta fill out a job application, hilarious, I know. Putting the binders together to keep in the trucks so we can keep all our trailer's registrations in there, as well as copies of our med cards and licenses and the aerial map of where we can go without a log book. Gotta hit the DMV to pull abstracts for all drivers and enroll in a drug testing consortium for random testing. He didn't mention anything about an MSDS form for gas but I'll look into it. Just said we needed to up our insurance policy to a million instead of the 300K because 2 gallons of gas could easily cause 700,000 dollars more damage, ya know... Also gotta get the MCS-90 forms from our insurance carriers, and a bunch of other ####. More a PITA than anything else but it's good to get it together in case we're ever through a checkpoint or have an accident.



I think I would just be tempted to pack it in at that point. Jesus.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I think I would just be tempted to pack it in at that point. Jesus.



Trust me, bud, I know the feeling, but I also would rather not get any dirt on my shiny, new license! lol


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> I think I would just be tempted to pack it in at that point. Jesus.



No ####! Another very good reason to keep everything under cdl. Although we should have some of that crap anyway.


----------



## Toddppm

Looking good for an elite arborist at that age!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> No ####! Another very good reason to keep everything under cdl. Although we should have some of that crap anyway.



Someone might correct me on this but I believe if it's a commercial vehicle over 10,000 lbs it needs DOT numbers. Not much of a tree service if you don't have a truck over 10K.


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> Someone might correct me on this but I believe if it's a commercial vehicle over 10,000 lbs it needs DOT numbers. Not much of a tree service if you don't have a truck over 10K.



Sshhhhhhh!

We work in a fairly small area and there is only 1 check station around. We've only passed it a couple times in the last 20 years.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> Sshhhhhhh!
> 
> We work in a fairly small area and there is only 1 check station around. We've only passed it a couple times in the last 20 years.



lol. Pretty much the same deal here but with the gas industry most likely moving in our truck traffic will increase exponentially so you know DOT is gonna want a piece of it. I foresee checkpoints popping up all over. Same thing that happened in PA a few years ago. I hate taking the trucks into that state.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I think Eddy was relieved that the Lardthrusting event was over at this point. Lol..



Yea you still got our sweatshirts right .... I think its a real slap in the face to climb that tree and have you badmuffing me around every corner , especially since all I had was a rope and saddle and a throwline that kept beating me in the head ......And a homemade lanyard because I had to wrap a 70" tree to get to the work ... Just saying


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Someone might correct me on this but I believe if it's a commercial vehicle over 10,000 lbs it needs DOT numbers. Not much of a tree service if you don't have a truck over 10K.



Well.......I shouldnt even reply, LOL...the way I read it 10,000lbs interstate & 17,000lbs intrastate are subject to the FMCSR.


How ya like all that crap ya gotta do? a real PITA, also watch out for any trailer you haul cause you might have to register as a combination.......I got hit with that & the you need to have a job application for yourself on file, I limited my self to 100 air mile radius for obvious reasons! a few hints if they havent told ya yet?: fuel log (keep one), fire extinguisher fully charged & proper type with current inspection tag!!! reflective emergency triangles atleast 3 & spare fuses for every type the vehicle uses along with a spill kit if you have an RQ substance on the truck....i.e. hydraulic fluid, gasoline, bar oil & aerosols/cleaners!

Oh...I do a written pre & post trip cause I was told thats what they like to see, My state does suck to drive in & be compliant, my next audit should be coming up soon, they can do quarterly or bi-annual....up to them!





LXT...............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Oh...I do a written pre & post trip cause I was told thats what they like to see, My state does suck to drive in & be compliant, my next audit should be coming up soon, they can do quarterly or bi-annual....up to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............




lol. Was just bustin your chops, Doug. They really do that many audits down there? Our guy said as long as we have no major accidents or don't miserably fail at a check point we'd never again see an audit. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea you still got our sweatshirts right .... I think its a real slap in the face to climb that tree and have you badmuffing me around every corner , especially since all I had was a rope and saddle and a throwline that kept beating me in the head ......And a homemade lanyard because I had to wrap a 70" tree to get to the work ... Just saying



I admit that's a pretty badass tree to start the day with. Good work, Eddie.


----------



## lxt

Wow that would be nice....no audits unless problems?

Yeah, I was registered for interstate, had all the bells & whistles which put me into a random audit pool...So, I lessen a few things by registering differently on the MCS-150 form.....so now I am authorized for hire/private property along with cargo classification changes! So for the first year I am subject to audits at their whim....The officer here is a little less than nice too!!

From what I understand they are gonna make binder chains color coded & for different uses, so no more 1 chain does it all...? I truly think they`re getting carried away...but like you said DOT wants their chunk of the pie, I look for stricter regs to come out....I just saw on the news this morn about an asphalt tanker on the PA turn pike spilling its load............over 100 drivers affected! this is what makes it bad for the medium sized guy.

Bad enough we`re tree trimmers.............Now they want us to be truck drivers!!!


LXT..............


----------



## Reg

Today was really boring, not even worth....

Tomorrow we have a large old Lombardy, about 7-8ft across. 60t crane, road closure, and lots of guys involved in one sense or another. Now I hear they forecasting 70-90 km winds, just tomorrow. Of all the days.

I'll let the crane guy make the call in the morning. Rig it small if I have to, just dont want to lose another day this week.

Good to see you guys are busy anyhow:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Reg said:


> Today was really boring, not even worth....
> 
> Tomorrow we have a large old Lombardy, about 7-8ft across. 60t crane, road closure, and lots of guys involved in one sense or another. Now I hear they forecasting 70-90 km winds, just tomorrow. Of all the days.
> 
> I'll let the crane guy make the call in the morning. Rig it small if I have to, just dont want to lose another day this week.
> 
> Good to see you guys are busy anyhow:msp_thumbup:



Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Happy Turkey Day, boys! Easily my favorite holiday. Laura and her bookstore made the cover of our local paper today. Pretty cool. 

Feast of gratitude: After flood, Southern Tier residents give thanks | Press & Sun-Bulletin | pressconnects.com


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea you still got our sweatshirts right .... I think its a real slap in the face to climb that tree and have you badmuffing me around every corner , especially since all I had was a rope and saddle and a throwline that kept beating me in the head ......And a homemade lanyard because I had to wrap a 70" tree to get to the work ... Just saying



Lol five minutes with the wraptor oke:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol five minutes with the wraptor oke:



That thing would be nice for some jobs, no doubt. On the other hand, back when I was younger and in better shape, I could have smoked that thing footlocking (on a good day). I probably still could if I had something like the petzl ascentree (or whatever its called) to help.

Actually, I might just order one up just to prove I'm right to myself. Lol, and I wouldn't have to have a weed whacker engine dragging me around either...


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lol five minutes with the wraptor oke:



It really wasn't that big of a climb but I was not setup right when I headed up all I needed was a 12ft lanyard , and I walked right up the trunk , its not like that tree is uncommon too climb I have one in my back yard at my house ... I can climb them all day if needed ... Just kidding :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeman82

So I got approval for a job taking down 2 willow trees behind a house. Gonna be 2 state troopers (town cops don't want to work) (1) 33 ton boom truck, (2) 30 yard dumpsters for the wood, and 3 or 4 guys on the ground while I climb. Should make for a nice day. Had to go to a memorial service which was really wierd. 59 years old, guy was in good health, dropped dead from a heart attack right after he got home... really nice guy.


----------



## tree MDS

Lost my 7k sycamore crane job yesterday. It turned out the tree is in the town right of was and they won't let us kill it. That's okay, still plenty of work to do. It kinda hurt giving back the $4500 deposit though. The guy still went for $2500 worth of other work, so not too bad. 

I got this manual oak takedown to do at some point here. This tree gonna be a record breaker price wise for one tree. It's the same job where Eddy got that big ass hanger for me.

I guess not.. anyone else getting the internal server error thing when trying to upload photos? WTF!


----------



## treeman75

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! :d Most funny birthday song ever!  By The Arrogant Worms! - YouTube
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## treeman75

treeman75 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! :d Most funny birthday song ever!  By The Arrogant Worms! - YouTube
> Happy Thanksgiving!



THANKSGIVING SONG ADAM SANDLER - YouTube
Sorry dont know what happened there!


----------



## tree MDS

Ya, can we go back to work yet...

Gonna create some evil with my saw files in a bit here. Got this super annoying broad and her rat bag norway maple to get out of the way tomorrow, can't wait to get this one off my back!! You guys should have seen the e-mail she sent me whining away about a tree just standing there beside the garage, and how I was supposed to do it the 31st of last month, but then the storm came and I disappeared  It's not like I didn't go there and take some storm damage off the car and garage roof. WTF. Sorry lady, I was off saving my business. Grr.. dragging me into the frigging ghetto now!

But, like Lard Fingers says, "just be glad someone will buy your beer rummy". lol.


----------



## the Aerialist

*We are living parallel lives ...*



treeman82 said:


> So I got approval for a job taking down 2 willow trees behind a house. Gonna be 2 state troopers (town cops don't want to work) (1) 33 ton boom truck, (2) 30 yard dumpsters for the wood, and 3 or 4 guys on the ground while I climb. Should make for a nice day. Had to go to a memorial service which was really wierd. 59 years old, guy was in good health, dropped dead from a heart attack right after he got home... really nice guy.



In just got approval for a big Willow $3k, but all I get to use is rope and a one ton dump truck. 

The mechanic at my local Stihl dealer was found dead in his chair at home day before yesterday. Same problem, in his mid fiifties.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lost my 7k sycamore crane job yesterday. It turned out the tree is in the town right of was and they won't let us kill it. That's okay, still plenty of work to do. It kinda hurt giving back the $4500 deposit though. The guy still went for $2500 worth of other work, so not too bad.
> 
> I got this manual oak takedown to do at some point here. This tree gonna be a record breaker price wise for one tree. It's the same job where Eddy got that big ass hanger for me.
> 
> I guess not.. anyone else getting the internal server error thing when trying to upload photos? WTF!



Well I lost my 6k, 130 foot, 8 foot diameter dead pin oak, in between two homes to a husband and wife team that evidently did the job for "get this" 2k

I did not check the site to see how much damage occurred but it sounds like the work of TA tree service and is in their hood!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Ya, can we go back to work yet...
> 
> Gonna create some evil with my saw files in a bit here. Got this super annoying broad and her rat bag norway maple to get out of the way tomorrow, can't wait to get this one off my back!! You guys should have seen the e-mail she sent me whining away about a tree just standing there beside the garage, and how I was supposed to do it the 31st of last month, but then the storm came and I disappeared  It's not like I didn't go there and take some storm damage off the car and garage roof. WTF. Sorry lady, I was off saving my business. Grr.. dragging me into the frigging ghetto now!
> 
> But, like Lard Fingers says, "just be glad someone will buy your beer rummy". lol.



My pricing keeps me from ghetto work


----------



## ropensaddle

the Aerialist said:


> In just got approval for a big Willow $3k, but all I get to use is rope and a one ton dump truck.
> 
> The mechanic at my local Stihl dealer was found dead in his chair at home day before yesterday. Same problem, in his mid fiifties.



Omg man, no garden tractor , what gives?


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well I lost my 6k, 130 foot, 8 foot diameter dead pin oak, in between two homes to a husband and wife team that evidently did the job for "get this" 2k
> 
> I did not check the site to see how much damage occurred but it sounds like the work of TA tree service and is in their hood!



That sucks rope, sorry to hear it! 

I swear, this feels like the most boring day of my life, thankfully back to the action tomorrow! I feel like someone snatched me off the job site and stuck me in an old folks home or some ####! 

My oak ain't anywhere near 130' tall, but it's still gonna be a pita. It's the one to the left of ed's hanger tree, right off the roof and down a steep ass hill over a retaining wall, got the hanger tree to rope into though. Can't figure out why I can't do pics today! At any rate, got $5500 for this job, with Ed's hanger.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That sucks rope, sorry to hear it!
> 
> I swear, this feels like the most boring day of my life, thankfully back to the action tomorrow! I feel like someone snatched me off the job site and stuck me in an old folks home or some ####!
> 
> My oak ain't anywhere near 130' tall, but it's still gonna be a pita. It's the one to the left of ed's hanger tree, right off the roof and down a steep ass hill over a retaining wall, got the hanger tree to rope into though. Can't figure out why I can't do pics today! At any rate, got $5500 for this job, with Ed's hanger.



Ahhh it ok i was going to photo or video it just because it was a virgin tree but I wonder why anyone would do a tree like that for less than minimum wage:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

On a good note my dumb ass fixed my bucket truck yesterday Turned out to be an orifice in a fitting on my upper controls stopped up:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

Anyone know what's up with "500 internal server error", when I try to upload pics... oh #### it, I'm gonna go have some beers! later guys.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Happy Thanksgiving to All ...*



tree MDS said:


> Anyone know what's up with "500 internal server error", when I try to upload pics... oh #### it, I'm gonna go have some beers! later guys.



You just need a setup like this to post photos here:


----------



## Reg

Mike Cantolina said:


> Looking forward to the pics!



Cant seem to upload anything Mike, will try again later. Windy as hell


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> Anyone know what's up with "500 internal server error", when I try to upload pics... oh #### it, I'm gonna go have some beers! later guys.





Reg said:


> Cant seem to upload anything Mike, will try again later. Windy as hell



I don't know what is wrong but you could upload them to a hosting site like photobucket first.

It looks like that's what Jackwagon did.


----------



## Reg

A large Lombardy removal today. 90km winds had been forecast but fortunately it turned out little less. A lot more difficult to get your sense of balance, movement and direction when the tree’s being blown all over the place like that.

I used the logger’s choker for speed and had a balancer hooked on if I needed it

The lower part was left as a wildlife snag so we were away for mid-day. 40t crane, a good op but who wouldn’t use radios for some reason....no matter it still worked out pretty well.

Let me know that you can view the slide show. You have to hit the Fwrd tab when you get th the end of the first batch. Thanks

New album - Pixum Slideshow


----------



## tree MDS

Nice job reg! Talk about an out of control weed tree that was just begging for it!

Got my favorite takedown guy the next two days and a nice warm up forecasted. Should be a good time.. its just too bad we're gonna have to treat all this garbage under the tree like its actually worth something! Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Nice job reg! Talk about an out of control weed tree that was just begging for it!
> 
> Got my favorite takedown guy the next two days and a nice warm up forecasted. Should be a good time.. its just too bad we're gonna have to treat all this garbage under the tree like its actually worth something! Lol.



Would that be your hefty buddy


----------



## deevo

Reg said:


> A large Lombardy removal today. 90km winds had been forecast but fortunately it turned out little less. A lot more difficult to get your sense of balance, movement and direction when the tree’s being blown all over the place like that.
> 
> I used the logger’s choker for speed and had a balancer hooked on if I needed it
> 
> The lower part was left as a wildlife snag so we were away for mid-day. 40t crane, a good op but who wouldn’t use radios for some reason....no matter it still worked out pretty well.
> 
> Let me know that you can view the slide show. You have to hit the Fwrd tab when you get th the end of the first batch. Thanks
> 
> New album - Pixum Slideshow


Great job Reg, was that in BC? landscape looked like UK


----------



## deevo

We practiced aerial rescues today. Took lot's of pics, but can't upload them either.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Reg said:


> A large Lombardy removal today. 90km winds had been forecast but fortunately it turned out little less. A lot more difficult to get your sense of balance, movement and direction when the tree’s being blown all over the place like that.
> 
> I used the logger’s choker for speed and had a balancer hooked on if I needed it
> 
> The lower part was left as a wildlife snag so we were away for mid-day. 40t crane, a good op but who wouldn’t use radios for some reason....no matter it still worked out pretty well.
> 
> Let me know that you can view the slide show. You have to hit the Fwrd tab when you get th the end of the first batch. Thanks
> 
> New album - Pixum Slideshow



Nice work Reg, thanks for posting.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just got back, LATE last night from a Minnesota thanksgiving with my oldest boy. We were going to stay up there the whole weekend. It was SO FREAKIN BORING, we took his best friend with us and were just kinda sitting around, went to Old Country Buffet to eat turkey, the turkey was awesome, everything else sucked. We sat around for w little bit, then the light bulb went off, we , at 7pm last night, decided to grab the boy and head home. He will be with us for just a few days before we have to blast him back up there on Sunday. Good for the soul.
Hope all had a good one, ready to get back to work myself, dumped a G on this little adventure, OUCH! 

BTW, to my peeps from Minn, learn to drive please. The left lane is not the 40mph lane, thats the go like hell lane, so get outa my way!
St Paul to St Cloud, worse than LA traffic.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Just got back, LATE last night from a Minnesota thanksgiving with my oldest boy. We were going to stay up there the whole weekend. It was SO FREAKIN BORING, we took his best friend with us and were just kinda sitting around, went to Old Country Buffet to eat turkey, the turkey was awesome, everything else sucked. We sat around for w little bit, then the light bulb went off, we , at 7pm last night, decided to grab the boy and head home. He will be with us for just a few days before we have to blast him back up there on Sunday. Good for the soul.
> Hope all had a good one, ready to get back to work myself, dumped a G on this little adventure, OUCH!
> 
> BTW, to my peeps from Minn, learn to drive please. The left lane is not the 40mph lane, thats the go like hell lane, so get outa my way!
> St Paul to St Cloud, worse than LA traffic.



I think that was one of ventura's ideas, to get more use out of the roads.


----------



## Reg

deevo said:


> Great job Reg, was that in BC? landscape looked like UK



Yeah it was here in Victoria, thanks


----------



## jefflovstrom

View attachment 208542


Actually a view out the office window.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Nothing too technical here, just work, old school style... was wishing my guys hadn't lost the GRCS handle on this one..
View attachment 208553


----------



## jefflovstrom

You got alot of raking to do!!!
Jeff :tongue2:


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Nothing too technical here, just work, old school style... was wishing my guys hadn't lost the GRCS handle on this one..
> View attachment 208553



Why did you leave that lead for last?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Why did you leave that lead for last?



It was already stubbed off, just had to go overcenter and get a little creative to finish it off later.View attachment 208568


----------



## treeman75

Pics never show the whole story.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Why did you leave that lead for last?



Wow what a trim


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Wow what a trim



Ya, we pruned it to a lenticil. 

Supposed to be sunny and over 60 today. Some more treework, followed by some more beers. You will hear no complaints from me..


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Ya, we pruned it to a lenticil.
> 
> Supposed to be sunny and over 60 today. Some more treework, followed by some more beers. You will hear no complaints from me..



Rain for us, gotta go chase down some money. 

Tried the Grillion, works great, but you were right Blakes, those biners sucked! Sooooo use to the clips! Gonna tie them in, guess I will have to loose the cool little plastic piece at the ends. But man, that thing was so easy to adjust, cant believe I never spent the money before, fool I am!


----------



## treeman75

Looks like it could snow out, it was 68 out on thursday. The other day I rememberd of a job I did a month and a half ago that I need to get payed from.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 208542
> 
> 
> Actually a view out the office window.
> Jeff



Wow jeff i gots me one too


----------



## sgreanbeans

Haha, mine sucks!!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Haha, mine sucks!!



Lol nah bro its definitely a nicer office


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Rain for us, gotta go chase down some money.
> 
> Tried the Grillion, works great, but you were right Blakes, those biners sucked! Sooooo use to the clips! Gonna tie them in, guess I will have to loose the cool little plastic piece at the ends. But man, that thing was so easy to adjust, cant believe I never spent the money before, fool I am!



Yeah, I never had them on a lanyard but I use my climbline as a makeshift lanyard on big spars and the biners suck. I can open triacts one handed but no where near as fast as a snap. I can open them up quicker than a beer which is saying something. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

My crane op lined up a couple easy takedowns today. Cakework stuff, no haul. Good way to put some bones in my pocket with little stress.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Wow jeff i gots me one too



I like yours better.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I like yours better.
> Jeff



Lol i like the solitude thats for sure  It does come with a price though lol.


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Haha, mine sucks!!



Looks familiar.


----------



## TreeAce

This little spruce removal worked out nicely.


----------



## mattfr12

TreeAce said:


> This little spruce removal worked out nicely.



That's awesome I take the nephews and nieces and kids out and go get one in the woods its kinda been the thing for the past couple years a lot of fun

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman82

Today was nice. Started off well, had to prune some hangers out of 1 white oak, and remove 2 storm damaged white oaks. Got lines set right off the bat no problems, no trouble getting into position with the truck. All was going well. Get into position to remove a large hanger, got my 2 guys on the ground with the GRCS. All of a sudden there's problems. My main man on the ground is hunched over and not talking. Turns out a piece of dead wood came out of a tree somewhere and hit him. His helmet took the brunt of it, but he still managed to get a broken nose when it slid off. Probably a 3" diameter, 4' long piece of solid, dead white oak. Lucky SOB. Asked if he wanted to go to the hospital.. "maybe after the job is done." He was able to continue working, and we got him sent off to the clinic later in the day to get it taken care of. Even he said, the helmet saved his life.


----------



## Slvrmple72

White Ash removal, 7 hours, 25 stupid/silly sayings involving ash, homeade apple strudel with hot coffee, and rocking out the job in a t-shirt after Thanksgiving.:msp_thumbup:

Tomorrow afternoon we do Locust in the rain:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> My crane op lined up a couple easy takedowns today. Cakework stuff, no haul. Good way to put some bones in my pocket with little stress.



Nice. What happens with the brush and wood?

Any free time later this week? Still buried pretty good up here. I gotta figure out where to dump the 3/4 load of chips and few nasty chunks of hickory on BS (on a Sunday), and then go out and chip up/load the wood from our takedowns in woodbury today. It should be pretty cake, I'm thinking.

Now I got stump grinding and topsoiling to figure into the mix for a $2700 check.. such problems! Lol.
View attachment 208739


----------



## tree MDS

Was a pretty good sized hickory, Stubs kicked its ass though..
View attachment 208741


----------



## deevo

treeman82 said:


> Today was nice. Started off well, had to prune some hangers out of 1 white oak, and remove 2 storm damaged white oaks. Got lines set right off the bat no problems, no trouble getting into position with the truck. All was going well. Get into position to remove a large hanger, got my 2 guys on the ground with the GRCS. All of a sudden there's problems. My main man on the ground is hunched over and not talking. Turns out a piece of dead wood came out of a tree somewhere and hit him. His helmet took the brunt of it, but he still managed to get a broken nose when it slid off. Probably a 3" diameter, 4' long piece of solid, dead white oak. Lucky SOB. Asked if he wanted to go to the hospital.. "maybe after the job is done." He was able to continue working, and we got him sent off to the clinic later in the day to get it taken care of. Even he said, the helmet saved his life.



Wow, thanks for sharing, I make everyone where helmets soon as we get out of the trucks. Just for that reason, could come from another tree your not even working on! Glad to hear he had his bucket on!


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> My crane op lined up a couple easy takedowns today. Cakework stuff, no haul. Good way to put some bones in my pocket with little stress.



Where are ya?


----------



## leadarrows

Split wood all day. I am glad I moved some rounds inside yesterday...it rained here all day. Barn roof has a leak I didn't know about.....something for tomorrow I recon...lol


----------



## Slvrmple72

On the plus side the rain helped to keep the powder from the Black Locust removal down, still got my a$$ soaking wet though!


----------



## ducaticorse

*Closed on the new rear mount*

Looking forward to getting it working. Heading down to pick it up and drive it back next week.


----------



## leadarrows

Sweet truck. I want one sooo baad...


----------



## ropensaddle

My old linesman is a rear mount I like working off the back What height is that it looks like a shorty


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> My old linesman is a rear mount I like working off the back What height is that it looks like a shorty



It's an LR4 55. It'll reach just as high as my LR3 60 because I can shoot it straight up against the trunk rather than have to reach over my cab. I figure I loose at least 5 ft of height having to lean it over like that.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> It's an LR4 55. It'll reach just as high as my LR3 60 because I can shoot it straight up against the trunk rather than have to reach over my cab. I figure I loose at least 5 ft of height having to lean it over like that.



Yeah I seen where the boom is short but the pedestal height is tall hmmm got me thinking how much taller mine could be


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I seen where the boom is short but the pedestal height is tall hmmm got me thinking how much taller mine could be



It also has an extra set of rigs which kinda makes me excited. I really like the added feeling of stabillity when having the boom locked out and over the side. Also looking forwar to being able to load plywood and log lengths onto the bed with my cat.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> It also has an extra set of rigs which kinda makes me excited. I really like the added feeling of stabillity when having the boom locked out and over the side. Also looking forwar to being able to load plywood and log lengths onto the bed with my cat.



Yup,yip and yup Mine has utility bed plenty of boxes to put all muh crap in and locks up nice  I can load on it and do on jobs where I can get it all done! I fill with wood in between boxes then pile brush up 13 foot and smash it down setting boom down lol.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> It's an LR4 55. It'll reach just as high as my LR3 60 because I can shoot it straight up against the trunk rather than have to reach over my cab. I figure I loose at least 5 ft of height having to lean it over like that.



Nice! How much that set ya back, if you don't mind me asking? I'm gonna guess 30k?

More storm cleanup today. Got an uprooted willow, a busted up one to trim and a good sized hickory down. Its only a mile or two from my shop, so that's nice. It seems like there's no end in sight with all this work... time to invest in some more winter clothes, cool down coming hard later in the week! Sucks.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> It's an LR4 55. It'll reach just as high as my LR3 60 because I can shoot it straight up against the trunk rather than have to reach over my cab. I figure I loose at least 5 ft of height having to lean it over like that.



I don't know about that, Ryan. The turret is positioned pretty far in from the rear of the truck. If you look at a pic of my Highranger my basket is almost as close to the edge of the cage as yours is to the edge of the bumper. Granted, you're working over the ass as opposed to the cab which is always a better option but I think your reach will be a little less in that unit. Not saying that it's not a sweet rig, and having the plywood permanently mounted set on there is awesome but before going on my own I worked an ALC setup that was a true rearmount, IMO. Just saying. Cheers on the truck though, knowing you, you got it for a song!


----------



## ropensaddle

Its been so long since using an lr boom with those controls lol. Two words would make it much better pistol grip


----------



## flushcut

I am off to go kill some trees.


----------



## sgreanbeans

NICE truck D!
Sent the boy back to get edumactaed yesterday, fixed my Grillion by putting a small steel link in between the splice and the aluminum clip, tried it, WAY BETTER! Drove by Davey's shop yesterday, ANOTHER NEW TRUCK WRECKED!! This one looks as if they dropped a big log on it, good size new international chip truck with a 14-16ft box, cab is completely squashed. Don't know what they have going on over there, but they have alot of this going on.............all the time. Think corporate needs to make some changes over there.
Last time they flipped the bucket, with a guy in the air, broke his back.
Gotta chase money this AM before a long week ahead, sold 2 more yesterday, so far with being out of the phone book and putting that money into digital media, work has picked up! Still nervous tho!


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Nice! How much that set ya back, if you don't mind me asking? I'm gonna guess 30k?
> 
> More storm cleanup today. Got an uprooted willow, a busted up one to trim and a good sized hickory down. Its only a mile or two from my shop, so that's nice. It seems like there's no end in sight with all this work... time to invest in some more winter clothes, cool down coming hard later in the week! Sucks.



Im guessing 14500., she looks alot nicer with fresh paint.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Im guessing 14500., she looks alot nicer with fresh paint.



Very close guess indeed Treeman, but I'm of the opinion that it was severely underpriced, it is a nice, clean solid truck. I can get 25K for it where I am, but I'm planning on holding on to it for at least a season.. As you know, reasonably priced rear mounts are far and few between, especially with Altec (or similar) forestry booms.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Very close guess indeed Treeman, but I'm of the opinion that it was severely underpriced, it is a nice, clean solid truck. I can get 25K for it where I am, but I'm planning on holding on to it for at least a season.. As you know, reasonably priced rear mounts are far and few between, especially with Altec (or similar) forestry booms.



That is the nicest and cheapest rearmount i have seen! She has a few miles but with that motor it wouldnt scare me. Congrats!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> That is the nicest and cheapest rearmount i have seen! She has a few miles but with that motor it wouldnt scare me. Congrats!



So you did find it!


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> So you did find it!



that is a nice rig and nice price.


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> that is a nice rig and nice price.



It's a supply and demand thing I know, but it's crazy how difficult it is to find these rear mounts priced reasonably. This set up is great - the fact that it's a CDL truck. I should be able to fix that though. It has juice breaks, and NO REASON to be grossed at what it is, especially since it doesn't have a chip box. I also want to measure the loss in height over the angle of the rear end at full lock as Blakes pointed out, and see if it would be worth shortening the bed so I can tuck up to the trunk another 3-4 feet.


----------



## TreeAce

Slvrmple22 saved a cat today. Thanks again for helping em out Kevin.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> It's a supply and demand thing I know, but it's crazy how difficult it is to find these rear mounts priced reasonably. This set up is great - the fact that it's a CDL truck. I should be able to fix that though. It has juice breaks, and NO REASON to be grossed at what it is, especially since it doesn't have a chip box. I also want to measure the loss in height over the angle of the rear end at full lock as Blakes pointed out, and see if it would be worth shortening the bed so I can tuck up to the trunk another 3-4 feet.



Might be worth it if you know a good fab guy. Still a nice truck as she sits though. Cheers.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Might be worth it if you know a good fab guy. Still a nice truck as she sits though. Cheers.



Looks like it can be done with a big cut off saw lol. Need to figure out the config of the staire though.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Looks like it can be done with a big cut off saw lol. Need to figure out the config of the staire though.



I would leave it as is, too short and a moment of inattention backing could crush bucket instead of hit bumper! I will bet its going to work out nicely as is and it is a nice rig.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> So you did find it!



Yep, I was using bing search engine then tried google and found more!


----------



## ozzy42

Great looking truck Ducati

I'm kinda with the others though on losing the tail.
If it were me ,I'd cut it it off just past the rear shackle mounts on the leaf springs.
But than again,I have this uncontrollable urge to modify every single thing I own.lol

Not raggin on the truck at all though.

You done good


----------



## flushcut

Nice truck!! 
So many trees died today by my hand today, I feel guilty. I think I am partially responsible for global warming. I am beat and my gear worn, but my pocket is full such is the life of a tree man.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Went with just one saw today


----------



## epicklein22

What's the big advantage of the rear mount? If you have a rear mount with 55 feet height and a forestry package with 55', wouldn't you want the forestry package as it more versatile? The rear mounts are one dimensional.

I see a few around here in use, but they are with a crane or knuckleboom and have big reach, like 75'. They are definitely faster than a climber in the instances I've seen.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Went with just one saw today



Tied to hook is a no no bro. You like them geckos I have the same set.


----------



## mr. holden wood

epicklein22 said:


> What's the big advantage of the rear mount? If you have a rear mount with 55 feet height and a forestry package with 55', wouldn't you want the forestry package as it more versatile? The rear mounts are one dimensional.
> 
> I see a few around here in use, but they are with a crane or knuckleboom and have big reach, like 75'. They are definitely faster than a climber in the instances I've seen.



Don't think you can have a true rear mount and a forestry pack. True rearmounts get you closer to the tree. Then again, I don't know chit about buckets only been in one a few times. Won't be using them or wraptors for a a many years.


----------



## epicklein22

ropensaddle said:


> Tied to hook is a no no bro. You like them geckos I have the same set.



What's wrong with tying into the hook? Against some safety rules? It's the easiest way to do it. Hook strap, rappel down, untie from ball and tie into tree, cut the piece off.


----------



## jefflovstrom

epicklein22 said:


> What's wrong with tying into the hook? Against some safety rules? It's the easiest way to do it. Hook strap, rappel down, untie from ball and tie into tree, cut the piece off.



We can get in trouble for that. At least get a line above the ball, tell the op to go. Times are changing.
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeman82

Worked in the AM getting things squared away and set for tomorrow. Went to do a small brush chipping job, got the truck stuck and had to all a friend to come pull me out. Afterwards went to the saw shop to get a couple new helmets, walked out with the helmets and a nice new 880. Gonna put it to work tomorrow with these willows. Picked up some new yard signs as well... they screwed up, "arborits" I'm an arborist, but have been called "an arabist" and now "an arborits"


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> Tied to hook is a no no bro. You like them geckos I have the same set.



You know rope, I use to trip about all that techy stuff. But lets be realistic do you really think with all the risky things we do, tieing to the hook is going be the one that gets ya, I don't. It's a secondary hook with a pin, Im really not worried about it. How many dead azz trees has your historical butt been up in your lifetime, equipment failure is the least of my concerns.


----------



## epicklein22

mr. holden wood said:


> Don't think you can have a true rear mount and a forestry pack. True rearmounts get you closer to the tree. Then again, I don't know chit about buckets only been in one a few times. Won't be using them or wraptors for a a many years.



Ya, I came off a little unclear. You gotta pick either a rear mount or forestry package. I don't quite get the rear mounts if they don't have a big reach. 

If you can't reach everything, just get out of the bucket and climb it? Unless it is some brittle removal....I'd buy a small crane if the majority of my work was geared towards removals. Each to their own though. I'll be watching to see how he uses it and likes it.


----------



## ropensaddle

epicklein22 said:


> What's wrong with tying into the hook? Against some safety rules? It's the easiest way to do it. Hook strap, rappel down, untie from ball and tie into tree, cut the piece off.



Yeah, against safety rules supposed to be a friction save above crazy ball Or to boom I do believe. Not my rule ya know just sayin.


----------



## epicklein22

jefflovstrom said:


> We can get in trouble for that. At least get a line above the ball, tell the op to go. Times are changing.
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:



Aww, never see or hear of OSHA on the jobsites around here (unless someone is hurt), but I guarantee they are somewhere. The company I work for owns their cranes, so I guess that makes a difference too.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> You know rope, I use to trip about all that techy stuff. But lets be realistic do you really think with all the risky things we do, tieing to the hook is going be the one that gets ya, I don't. It's a secondary hook with a pin, Im really not worried about it. How many dead azz trees has your historical butt been up in your lifetime, equipment failure is the least of my concerns.



Shessh buddy don't kill the messenger I understand wheres your coming from but it is the rule. After working with a nut I know why, he kept cinching up before I could repel and untie, so next time I will use a saver above the ball. To your question, no if you are working with a level headed operator you prolly were not in danger it is mainly a possible infraction I am trying to help you prevent ok?


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> Shessh buddy don't kill the messenger I understand wheres your coming from but it is the rule. After working with a nut I know why, he kept cinching up before I could repel and untie, so next time I will use a saver above the ball. To your question, no if you are working with a level headed operator you prolly were not in danger it is mainly a possible infraction I am trying to help you prevent ok?



Don't sweat it rope, thanks for looking out . I just find it funny when some guys stress about making sure they have triple locking biner to hang from while they head up some rotten old tree. Gear is not the weak link these days. With that said, a seasoned climber died this time last year on a crane job. Was tied in on a clevis above the ball, as he descended the rope twisted the pin enough times to unlock it. For know im fine off the hook.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Don't sweat it rope, thanks for looking out . I just find it funny when some guys stress about making sure they have triple locking biner to hang from while they head up some rotten old tree. Gear is not the weak link these days. With that said, a seasoned climber died this time last year on a crane job. Was tied in on a clevis above the ball, as he descended the rope twisted the pin enough times to unlock it. For know im fine off the hook.



Yeah I am not a fan of a clevis and my historical butt still wants to make some history :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well; today I loaded firewood, split even more firewood and stood looking out over my forty thinking I may just sell out and look for a job I hate winter but love the temps and why does everyone think we don't work in winter:rant: Anyway got a call for next week 11 pollards in the middle of the hospital in the managements courtyard should be fun day wraptoring and dragging brush three hundred yard out of the buildings


----------



## jefflovstrom

epicklein22 said:


> Aww, never see or hear of OSHA on the jobsites around here (unless someone is hurt), but I guarantee they are somewhere. The company I work for owns their cranes, so I guess that makes a difference too.



Lucky You Mister Bad Ass, I guess it is nice not having to worry? eh?
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

ozzy42 said:


> Great looking truck Ducati
> 
> I'm kinda with the others though on losing the tail.
> If it were me ,I'd cut it it off just past the rear shackle mounts on the leaf springs.
> But than again,I have this uncontrollable urge to modify every single thing I own.lol
> 
> Not raggin on the truck at all though.
> 
> You done good



As I am looking at it now, I am realizing that the turret is set up totally different from the ALC, (which I already knew) but I wasn't aware of the difference in geometry. On the LR4 the bottom boom is out on top of an angled towards the rear perch (for lack of better words) which bridges the gap between the base of the turret and the rear "bumper". So in effect, only about 2 feet would need to be shaved, and the ladder would probably be able to stay in place. That being said, I think the gain in height would be negligible considering the fab work involved. ????


----------



## Reg

mr. holden wood said:


> Don't sweat it rope, thanks for looking out . I just find it funny when some guys stress about making sure they have triple locking biner to hang from while they head up some rotten old tree. Gear is not the weak link these days. With that said, a seasoned climber died this time last year on a crane job. Was tied in on a clevis above the ball, as he descended the rope twisted the pin enough times to unlock it. For know im fine off the hook.



That was pretty complacent to run the line over the pin, and nobody else even noticed....I say complacent assuming they would normally have the clevis facing the other way, I hope. Poor guy


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Yep, I was using bing search engine then tried google and found more!



Anything catch your eye?


----------



## ducaticorse

epicklein22 said:


> What's the big advantage of the rear mount? If you have a rear mount with 55 feet height and a forestry package with 55', wouldn't you want the forestry package as it more versatile? The rear mounts are one dimensional.
> 
> I see a few around here in use, but they are with a crane or knuckleboom and have big reach, like 75'. They are definitely faster than a climber in the instances I've seen.



Forrestry's are great if you have money only for one. I have found that they are good to have around, but not the most efficient. Also, even though they are "relatively" the same size as a rearmount, they are not as easy to maneuver in tight spaces. I do 90 percent residential work too, and I tend to do a few dump runs throughout the day. Now, if every time I had to shut down the bucket to roll it out to dump chips, that means I shut down anywhere from an hour to two hours depoending on our location. Also, when you can have a chipper and dump positioned right at the action, there is less brush dragging. Ie my drop zone; right out side is the chipper positioned feed chute toward the zone, and dumper facing out to the street. Makes for less damaged turf, and much easier positioning the limbs and feeding the chipper instead of dragging the whole show up past the FP, past the chipper, and swinging the butts back around into the feed chute. Don't get me wrong, on the days where I just have a small trim I'll miss the forrestry, but it won't kill me. Who knows, I've had 3 good buckets in 2 years, there's always a chance I get another one in the spring. Either way, this rearmount will have a significantly longer reach than my FP.

On another note, it's startling how many cash money buyers I've had ring me about my INT for sale heading into a NE winter. Something tells me there is going to be A LOT of throat cutting next year.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> That was pretty complacent to run the line over the pin, and nobody else even noticed....I say complacent assuming they would normally have the clevis facing the other way, I hope. Poor guy



It was a father son outfit and i'm pretty sure they owned the crane, plenty of experience. From what I heard some how the clevis/shackle twisted upside down and into the pin, unscrewing it.


----------



## mikewhite85

Introduced my new 200t to some of her new family (minus the estranged husky cousin in the back- belongs to one of my workers)

Picked it up for 520! One of the last ones the shop had.

View attachment 209019


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> Introduced my new 200t to some of her new family (minus the estranged husky cousin in the back- belongs to one of my workers)
> 
> Picked it up for 520! One of the last ones the shop had.
> 
> View attachment 209019



Sweeeeet


----------



## tree MDS

I think I'm gonna do something easy today, maybe finish something I started right after the storm. I'm getting a bit tired, yesterday was full bore again. Its fun though. Plenty of firewood for next year! Lol.
View attachment 209028


----------



## tree MDS

The fleet making a strong showing at the gas station. Not the newest or best, but I'm pretty proud sometimes...
View attachment 209029


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going today to work at this old German dudes house, he is a long standing customer. He knows every single tree on his acreage. Both common and latin names, can tell me everything about them. Never a tree guy, just retired and had a bought a ID book. When we remove trees, he has me cut the stumps about 4', then we have to place them next to his drive, so when it snows, they can see where to drive. When there is no snow, it looks horrible! All these old nasty stumps lined up,down his long drive, must be 30 of them! Oh well, Cant see it from my house!

@-Rope, do you take the top of the big truck to load those long ones? or do yo pick them up at a end and slide them in?


----------



## flushcut

I think there is some beauty in a rotting stump. Yesterday I has was doing a walk around of a large job and saw the really old oak stump out in the bush that was all covered moss and broken down. 
Well time to go.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Anything catch your eye?



Not really, I called on one but it was sold. If you run into one let me know.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> The fleet making a strong showing at the gas station. Not the newest or best, but I'm pretty proud sometimes...
> View attachment 209029



What is the red thing on the tractor?


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> That was pretty complacent to run the line over the pin, and nobody else even noticed....I say complacent assuming they would normally have the clevis facing the other way, I hope. Poor guy



I have been looking to buy a few of the good locking kind. Made in US, stamped with a SWL. They seem hard to come by. I only have one locking clevis, the one I keep on hand for tying into the crane. I have some regular ones I only use for tying off static lines and I don't like them very much and I think its BS they sell them for rigging.









Maybe i should tell the story of when the crane op swung the hook into the tips which opened the gate on the hook and yanked my lifeline out? I would tell it but I am getting sick of hearing it myself.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I have been looking to buy a few of the good locking kind. Made in US, stamped with a SWL. They seem hard to come by. I only have one locking clevis, the one I keep on hand for tying into the crane. I have some regular ones I only use for tying off static lines and I don't like them very much and I think its BS they sell them for rigging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i should tell the story of when the crane op swung the hook into the tips which opened the gate on the hook and yanked my lifeline out? I would tell it but I am getting sick of hearing it myself.



My goodness man watcha pullin over the moon


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> My goodness man watcha pullin over the moon




LOL, Danno you better post a Video explaining all that or better yet.....have Murph narrate it & give the blow by blow along with some slow motion for that extra effect!



LXT...................just dump it in the road!


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> What is the red thing on the tractor?



That's the thing that takes place of the seventeen pulleys and whatknot you got going on in that pic down there.. lol.


----------



## epicklein22

jefflovstrom said:


> Lucky You Mister Bad Ass, I guess it is nice not having to worry? eh?
> Jeff



Tell me how you really feel!!! LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

Had to pee in a cup for my employer today so that I can drive the trucks. What happens if I fail? Should I fire myself or just give myself a stern warning?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> The fleet making a strong showing at the gas station. Not the newest or best, but I'm pretty proud sometimes...




You forgot to add the newest addition to your fleet. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

[video=youtube_share;qPXJuRewqnY]http://youtu.be/qPXJuRewqnY[/video] I found this incredibly rare video of AA and John Boy being 2 completely heterosexual males just trying to have some healthy competition .... Not gay at all just 2 men in there underwear with half chubbies and hugging ...And listening to a bad 80's movie song


----------



## flushcut

treeclimber101 said:


> [video=youtube_share;qPXJuRewqnY]http://youtu.be/qPXJuRewqnY[/video] I found this incredibly rare video of AA and John Boy being 2 completely heterosexual males just trying to have some healthy competition .... Not gay at all just 2 men in there underwear with half chubbies and hugging ...And listening to a bad 80's movie song



DOOOOD! Why????? Am pouring bleach in my eyes.


----------



## dbl612

*reprimand*



Blakesmaster said:


> Had to pee in a cup for my employer today so that I can drive the trucks. What happens if I fail? Should I fire myself or just give myself a stern warning?


as punishment, you will be allowed to work excessive hours, with all the responsibility and no atta-boys from the boss.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Had to pee in a cup for my employer today so that I can drive the trucks. What happens if I fail? Should I fire myself or just give myself a stern warning?



I would fall out laughing if you fail the test from the "Casadei 
Contact High " or what Pablo calls the CCH ....


----------



## arborpros

Been without internet for a few days and I just caught up with this thread, about 5 pages. Dare I say that there was not a single fight? Not one aggresive post? Only heart felt constructive criticism? I am almost in shock. Then someone goes and posts a pic of two "completely heterosexual friends just having a good time". 

You guys aren't half bad when everyone gets along. Makes me almost happy to be a part of it. 

Other than that, I got nothing. Work is super freakin slow, keep getting my balls chopped off by little bastards with a pick up and a chainsaw. I have a few large corporate jobs that I'm waiting on the trigger to be pulled. Also one huge client that we work hourly. Trying to not abuse that one too much.

I move in to my new shop this weekend. Pretty excited about it. I have to haul off 2 tandem dumps of clean fill first to clear some room. Is what it is. I'm fortunate and it has a nice locking gate and 24 hour video. 3 sides are 15' concrete block walls. Like a fortress. 

Glad to hear all is well for everyone and hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Weird, I tell ya!
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

arborpros said:


> Been without internet for a few days and I just caught up with this thread, about 5 pages. Dare I say that there was not a single fight? Not one aggresive post? Only heart felt constructive criticism? I am almost in shock. Then someone goes and posts a pic of two "completely heterosexual friends just having a good time".
> 
> You guys aren't half bad when everyone gets along. Makes me almost happy to be a part of it.
> 
> Other than that, I got nothing. Work is super freakin slow, keep getting my balls chopped off by little bastards with a pick up and a chainsaw. I have a few large corporate jobs that I'm waiting on the trigger to be pulled. Also one huge client that we work hourly. Trying to not abuse that one too much.
> 
> I move in to my new shop this weekend. Pretty excited about it. I have to haul off 2 tandem dumps of clean fill first to clear some room. Is what it is. I'm fortunate and it has a nice locking gate and 24 hour video. 3 sides are 15' concrete block walls. Like a fortress.
> 
> Glad to hear all is well for everyone and hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.



The main ingredient for cheap chit talk has been taken out of this forum. Now that treevet is gone this place runs pretty smooth. To bad the old man couldn't stick around he had a wealth of information, just didn't know how to share it.
Rode a crane all day got a few pics learned a few tricks ill try to post em


----------



## jefflovstrom

I was gonna say something, but I forgot.
Jeff :msp_blushing:


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 209126
View attachment 209127


mr. holden wood said:


> I know amature hour need a real crane tree saw, the 200 isnt cutting it. Took out eight 100' not bad for a 250 xp in a day. Gotta say I have learned alot off this forum, taking od's advice and going with a big saw and a 20 inch bar next time.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Had to pee in a cup for my employer today so that I can drive the trucks. What happens if I fail? Should I fire myself or just give myself a stern warning?



Funny, arent you the same guy who talked all that chit about working like a fool for someone else. I'm sure you'll pass with flying colors rummy. Booze only stays in your system for 12 hours and as far as I know its still legal to be a douchbag.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Funny, arent you the same guy who talked all that chit about working like a fool for someone else. I'm sure you'll pass with flying colors rummy. Booze only stays in your system for 12 hours and as far as I know its still legal to be a douchbag.



Think you got your internet #######s confused, there, holdencock, but that's ok. So you gonna tell all us newbs about all the sweet crane "tricks" you learned today? lol


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> The fleet making a strong showing at the gas station. Not the newest or best, but I'm pretty proud sometimes...
> View attachment 209029





I give you credit that's some nice stuff. Don't get to cocky tho I know you have a shirt somewhere with a rainbow on it that says pride.


----------



## arborpros

Well, so much for that. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Think you got your internet #######s confused, there, holdencock, but that's ok. So you gonna tell all us newbs about all the sweet crane "tricks" you learned today? lol


 I would but it will go right over your head little guy. Don't make me pull up that pic of that little maple you took out last year. Looked like some sorry hatrack from goodwill.


----------



## treeman82

Well today was just wonderful. Showed up to the job 8:00, the nextdoor neighbor (whose driveway we needed to use) had their Mexapus landscaper in there putting a load of leaves into the back of an S10... only problem was the pile was bigger than his truck. Told him get lost, called in a friend who owed me a favor later in the day to vac the pile out. Cops were great, very cooperative. Pulled out 3 loads of chips, and loaded (2) 30 yard cans with wood... have to go back tomorrow to load up a 20 yard can with the FEL. Got the whole yard cleaned up, and all is well. Sure is wierd using that 880, a 59" bar is just too darn long, made my 066 feel like a toy in comparison.

Only 2 major problems today. Rain at 12:00 SUCKED, and the downpour at 5:00 was TERRIBLE. Then the new crane operator they sent me was so bad that had I not scheduled for the state troopers to be there I would have sent him home. Absolutely refused to tell me capacity of the crane. Gonna have it out with the office tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## ropensaddle

Fixed my old skid,split wood, started to reweld the boom back on my old grapple, gonna be interesting trying to not have inferno! I need to get it welded up good enough to unload it then im going to sell it i think, cheap


----------



## epicklein22

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 209126
> View attachment 209127
> 
> 
> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know amature hour need a real crane tree saw, the 200 isnt cutting it. Took out eight 100' not bad for a 250 xp in a day. Gotta say I have learned alot off this forum, taking od's advice and going with a big saw and a 20 inch bar next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OD used to swear by a 200t for crane picks back in the day. He wised up. If ya keep up the crane work, that 250 has gotta go. 18" chippers are sweet!
> 
> Blake's has come a long way. I remember some of his first jobs he posted pics of.
> 
> A little saying I like to say and it fits with all the chest pumping going on, Know thy self before judging others.
Click to expand...


----------



## rbtree

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 209126
> View attachment 209127
> 
> 
> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know amature hour need a real crane tree saw, the 200 isnt cutting it. Took out eight 100' not bad for a 250 xp in a day. Gotta say I have learned alot off this forum, taking od's advice and going with a big saw and a 20 inch bar next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You be nice to my bud Mike!
> 
> Craning two wolfy fir sticks Friday morning with Image Crane, close to 3000 board feet. Not level, gonna be sketchy getting the crane setup safely. Then using Mike to reduce a hazard cedar above a stream.....woulda been a pain to top the three stems, then somehow yard the brush out manually. We may be @ 55-60 foot radius, but can go small with 750-1500 lb picks. ~8 years ago, we picked a small fir at maybe 65-70 feet with Mike's 23 tonner, over a house kinda, well between. 1200 lb butt log, an outrigger started to lift...yikes. I was ready to cut 4 feet off the butt, but unflappable Mike coolly sucked it in..... Then, I'm gonna ride the ball to end weight reduce a fir over a house...will make that job a lot easier.
> 
> Here's Cowboy Dave from last month's big fir...2500 board feet--a full short log truck load, 50 foot radius, over a house....butt log was 8100 lb!! over crane's limit at that radius, but no alarm went off, and he got it.....
> We zipped the brush over the house. Dave's at about 125', with 30' above him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8100 lb right over the roof.
Click to expand...


----------



## mr. holden wood

rbtree said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209126
> View attachment 209127
> 
> 
> 
> You be nice to my bud Mike!
> 
> Craning two wolfy fir sticks Friday morning with Image Crane, close to 3000 board feet. Not level, gonna be sketchy getting the crane setup safely. Then using Mike to reduce a hazard cedar above a stream.....woulda been a pain to top the three stems, then somehow yard the brush out manually. We may be @ 55-60 foot radius, but can go small with 750-1500 lb picks. ~8 years ago, we picked a small fir at maybe 65-70 feet with Mike's 23 tonner, over a house kinda, well between. 1200 lb butt log, an outrigger started to lift...yikes. I was ready to cut 4 feet off the butt, but unflappable Mike cooly sucked it in..... Then, I'm gonna ride the ball to end weight reduce a fir over a house...will make that job a lot easier.
> 
> As always nicely done roger, we used image crane last month and gotta say thought they were a rip. Small picks, op on the phone you got a bit more status the I, you must get more out of em.
> For that crane size mike makes some big pics, pushes that old bastard to the limit. Post a shot up on my pic of the year contest. Ill deliver ya the six pack at the alpy parkin lot, hope you get some good pow days in this year stay safe and hope ya stay busy
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

rbtree said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209126
> View attachment 209127
> 
> 
> 
> You be nice to my bud Mike!
> 
> Craning two wolfy fir sticks Friday morning with Image Crane, close to 3000 board feet. Not level, gonna be sketchy getting the crane setup safely. Then using Mike to reduce a hazard cedar above a stream.....woulda been a pain to top the three stems, then somehow yard the brush out manually. We may be @ 55-60 foot radius, but can go small with 750-1500 lb picks. ~8 years ago, we picked a small fir at maybe 65-70 feet with Mike's 23 tonner, over a house kinda, well between. 1200 lb butt log, an outrigger started to lift...yikes. I was ready to cut 4 feet off the butt, but unflappable Mike coolly sucked it in..... Then, I'm gonna ride the ball to end weight reduce a fir over a house...will make that job a lot easier.
> 
> Here's Cowboy Dave from last month's big fir...2500 board feet--a full short log truck load, 50 foot radius, over a house....butt log was 8100 lb!! over crane's limit at that radius, but no alarm went off, and he got it.....
> We zipped the brush over the house. Dave's at about 125', with 30' above him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8100 lb right over the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always rb good work how long them fir good dead? Our pines pretty good until no needles and bark is slipping but I would be lying if i said I never went up questionable ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## rbtree

It recently died, rope. A tad of missing bark, but only due to peckerwoods goin' after bark beetles. So, Dave even speed lined the top...but it was small and light, and we kept the line plenty slack.

Here's a slide show of the whole job

Savory Dead Fir

Drew, the Image operator we used was excellent... Dale it was....and Dave had just worked with another operator when they craned some quite large redwoods. He had nothing but good to say about that crane operator also. Dave, however, has issues with Mike. I kinda sorta do, as Mike doesn't seem to comprehend how the load will react relative to where it's choked and how the cut should be made. The problem arises when he'd boomed out a fair ways and wants to bring it in quickly. I know what to do, and how to work with him on this problem.

Next time ya see Mike, ask him about the septic tank.......:eek2:


----------



## tree MDS

I feel like a slacker, but I'm taking today off to catch up on estimates and maintenance. That's okay, gonna run the wheels off this mother####er after that! Got some real nice money makers planned and plenty of help coming up. Tree city and loving it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went up yesterday on a skinny blue spruce, about 70', de-limbed it on the way up, we were getting 30-40mph gust, they would hit and push me over into the other tree, WOW! never been moved around that much before, 10ft back and forth, was making me sick to my stomach, like vertigo. I wont lie, it was also making me real nervous. Tree has a big lean toward the house. Set a line and came down, will finish this AM. Not much wind today!


----------



## MarquisTree

Demoing a 115hp allwheel drive bandit stump grinder in a few mins.. anyone have any input on these grinders?


----------



## arborpros

rbtree said:


> It recently died, rope. A tad of missing bark, but only due to peckerwoods goin' after bark beetles. So, Dave even speed lined the top...but it was small and light, and we kept the line plenty slack.
> 
> Here's a slide show of the whole job
> 
> Savory Dead Fir
> 
> Drew, the Image operator we used was excellent... Dale it was....and Dave had just worked with another operator when they craned some quite large redwoods. He had nothing but good to say about that crane operator also. Dave, however, has issues with Mike. I kinda sorta do, as Mike doesn't seem to comprehend how the load will react relative to where it's choked and how the cut should be made. The problem arises when he'd boomed out a fair ways and wants to bring it in quickly. I know what to do, and how to work with him on this problem.
> 
> Next time ya see Mike, ask him about the septic tank.......:eek2:




How did you drop the top on that one? Seems really high to crane it off.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> The main ingredient for cheap chit talk has been taken out of this forum. Now that treevet is gone this place runs pretty smooth. To bad the old man couldn't stick around he had a wealth of information, just didn't know how to share it.
> Rode a crane all day got a few pics learned a few tricks ill try to post em



Treevet is hardly the reason .... but if your gonna name names your not always the most cohesive.. Just Saying


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

arborpros said:


> How did you drop the top on that one? Seems really high to crane it off.



AP, He zipp lined it, like the branches..


----------



## treemandan

rbtree said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209126
> View attachment 209127
> 
> 
> 
> You be nice to my bud Mike!
> 
> Craning two wolfy fir sticks Friday morning with Image Crane, close to 3000 board feet. Not level, gonna be sketchy getting the crane setup safely. Then using Mike to reduce a hazard cedar above a stream.....woulda been a pain to top the three stems, then somehow yard the brush out manually. We may be @ 55-60 foot radius, but can go small with 750-1500 lb picks. ~8 years ago, we picked a small fir at maybe 65-70 feet with Mike's 23 tonner, over a house kinda, well between. 1200 lb butt log, an outrigger started to lift...yikes. I was ready to cut 4 feet off the butt, but unflappable Mike coolly sucked it in..... Then, I'm gonna ride the ball to end weight reduce a fir over a house...will make that job a lot easier.
> 
> Here's Cowboy Dave from last month's big fir...2500 board feet--a full short log truck load, 50 foot radius, over a house....butt log was 8100 lb!! over crane's limit at that radius, but no alarm went off, and he got it.....
> We zipped the brush over the house. Dave's at about 125', with 30' above him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8100 lb right over the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should verify the alarm is working? You aren't going to cut the rope to size are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> My goodness man watcha pullin over the moon



Not this time. The load was light after I stripped the limbs. The 3strand was the backup line which I installed from the advise of my friend Justin Case. If I listen to what my friend Justin Turkowski said I would have used a pipe bomb.


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> Demoing a 115hp allwheel drive bandit stump grinder in a few mins.. anyone have any input on these grinders?



Input? Yeah, stand back, way back. 115 sounds pretty dam big. And if you buy it ask for a lot of free swag. When i buy boots I say " yer gonna toss in a pair of Smart Wool right? " 

See, I'll bet Murph paid for his American Arborist T shirt.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> That's the thing that takes place of the seventeen pulleys and whatknot you got going on in that pic down there.. lol.





uuuuuunnnnnnggggh!






You are making me so tired. What? Do I have to come up there, put my foot in yer ass, burn through yer stash and holler at you for a straight answer?


----------



## tree MDS

I don't know if it's this site, or my laptop, but I can't imbed pics anymore. Grrr...


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> uuuuuunnnnnnggggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are making me so tired. What? Do I have to come up there, put my foot in yer ass, burn through yer stash and holler at you for a straight answer?



I thought you were kidding me. It's a logging winch...


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at this chubby white oak today as well. We would definitely need a crane on this one.. lots of storm damage hanging over the roof, huge ass wood to deal with too!
View attachment 209237


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I thought you were kidding me. It's a logging winch...



I don't recall ever seeing anything like that other than some homebuilt contraptions that looked way to cumbersome for what we do. Lets get some close ups. And I am saving a slow dance for you at the Treeman's Xmas Ball.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I don't recall ever seeing anything like that other than some homebuilt contraptions that looked way to cumbersome for what we do. Lets get some close ups. And I am saving a slow dance for you at the Treeman's Xmas Ball.



Sorry, I don't travel well, so I'm gonna have to decline that invite.. you guys knock yourselves out though, by all means! Lmao..


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> Input? Yeah, stand back, way back. 115 sounds pretty dam big. And if you buy it ask for a lot of free swag. When i buy boots I say " yer gonna toss in a pair of Smart Wool right? "
> 
> See, I'll bet Murph paid for his American Arborist T shirt.




... I was looking more for brand comparisons.. but I hadn't thought about swag, I wonder if bandit has any nice hoodies...

Its actually smaller then u would think, fits thru a 36" gate, remote controlled, sneaks around yards nicely


----------



## jefflovstrom

MarquisTree said:


> Demoing a 115hp allwheel drive bandit stump grinder in a few mins.. anyone have any input on these grinders?



Is it like this?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Nice pics Jeff! That thing is badass looking! Green too and I like the trailer!


----------



## treeman75

We trimmed 7 locust today and by the way it sucks chipping locust on a cold morning. Then I buried the power pruner under a quarter load of chips in the chip truck!


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> Is it like this?
> Jeff



That's it just the wheeled version, we already have two tracked grinders.
do u like it? We have always have ran Vermeer before


----------



## treeman82

I demo'ed a 2900 once, HATED it. That machine tore up every yard I took it on, and I felt as though the wheeled machines did better in the rocks than that thing did.


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> Nice pics Jeff! That thing is badass looking! Green too and I like the trailer!



true that


----------



## TreeAce

treeman75 said:


> We trimmed 7 locust today and by the way it sucks chipping locust on a cold morning. Then I buried the power pruner under a quarter load of chips in the chip truck!



Atleast you figured it out at 1/4 load.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> I demo'ed a 2900 once, HATED it. That machine tore up every yard I took it on, and I felt as though the wheeled machines did better in the rocks than that thing did.



I agree. A friend of mine ran into a major snag trying to get through rocky terrain. And for what a stumper does there is no need to turf up a lawn with the tracks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I agree. A friend of mine ran into a major snag trying to get through rocky terrain. And for what a stumper does there is no need to turf up a lawn with the tracks.



Well, EXCUSE ME!!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, EXCUSE ME!!!
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> Jeff



Hey, I thought they looked good too and they are but there are plenty of times I wish there was something that can Unimog. 

If you don't know what a Unimog is then look it up. Its really a noun, I am just using it as a verb in my last statement for convienience.


----------



## ozarktreeman

ropensaddle said:


> Fixed my old skid,split wood, started to reweld the boom back on my old grapple, gonna be interesting trying to not have inferno! I need to get it welded up good enough to unload it then im going to sell it i think, cheap



How cheap is cheap,LOL ! WOW almost forgot my user name.Give me a holler ole Buddy.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I don't recall ever seeing anything like that other than some homebuilt contraptions that looked way to cumbersome for what we do. Lets get some close ups. And I am saving a slow dance for you at the Treeman's Xmas Ball.



I guess it is kinda old school. Nice to have a mobile winch that's that fast, and you can lock the tention.. its sort of like having 50 groundys on steroids sometimes.
View attachment 209320


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> uuuuuunnnnnnggggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are making me so tired. What? Do I have to come up there, put my foot in yer ass, burn through yer stash and holler at you for a straight answer?



And you probably wouldn't be able to hack it up here... best stay home and tend to your chores (dishes, mopping floors, etc.). Just saying.


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> Is it like this?
> Jeff



So jeff do you guys like the bandit grinder? Do you have or have tried vemeers or rayco's 100+hp self propelled grinders? How long have you guys ran that unit?


----------



## lxt

Dam Danno..........you looked worse than me in that pic! Ive been fighting off this sik bug for a couple days now.....it kicked my butt bad!


LXT.............


----------



## treeman75

There is a flu bug going around here too. My wife and kids have had it this week, I havent had it yet.


----------



## lxt

treeman75 said:


> There is a flu bug going around here too. My wife and kids have had it this week, I havent had it yet.



man thats the bad thing....waiting till its your turn! Id rather have gone thru surgery again than have this!!!!



LXT............


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> uuuuuunnnnnnggggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are making me so tired. What? Do I have to come up there, put my foot in yer ass, burn through yer stash and holler at you for a straight answer?



THE DAN, all you need is your "BINKY" and your good to go...sleep tight my little friend...LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Not this time. The load was light after I stripped the limbs. The 3strand was the backup line which I installed from the advise of my friend Justin Case. If I listen to what my friend Justin Turkowski said I would have used a pipe bomb.



Lol I really appreciate my winch now  I can't help but thinking of the time rolling all that out and back up hope you have a helper :monkey:


----------



## sgreanbeans

So.... had scheduled full day off grinding, done at 11! They must have put new teeth on the rental, cause that thing was a monster! Just walked thru it! SWEET. 
Guys are asking what to do now, go eat, grab grease guns, a shop vac and windex.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> And you probably wouldn't be able to hack it up here... best stay home and tend to your chores (dishes, mopping floors, etc.). Just saying.



If that ain't an open invitation I don't know what is.

just sayin, just sayin, yer always just sayin. I have no idea what yer sayin, don't think you do either but keep sayin.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I really appreciate my winch now  I can't help but thinking of the time rolling all that out and back up hope you have a helper :monkey:



You can't run a winch cable through all that. Didn't I post that whole job? Helper? What fer?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> You can't run a winch cable through all that. Didn't I post that whole job? Helper? What fer?



I can hook the cable into the rope end with a bowline on the bight if you had enough rope I can pull it from here


----------



## tree MDS

I think I'm gonna order a wraptor and big shot today. Footlocking up these big assed oak trees just for a couple hangers isn't cutting it! You can all call me a hypocrite now, but I ain't stupid.. lol.

Geezer walker powers activate! :msp_laugh:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> If that ain't an open invitation I don't know what is.
> 
> just sayin, just sayin, yer always just sayin. I have no idea what yer sayin, don't think you do either but keep sayin.



Dan don't get mad , we all wish we had "Sugar Mommas" and only cut trees between school hours and for funny money ....I bet you are a good cook and a great dad and I bet you can mop a mutha ####ing floor with the best of them ..


----------



## flushcut

Gotta go kill some buckthorn, later....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a sit down with the head of the VA dept here locally, sent him a nasty gram about my case and how they promised me a gold mine but gave me a chunk of coal. He is pissed at wheat I told him and showed him, so he is taking my case. Supposedly, he will be getting with me next week to get online and start making purchases, single items under 3 grand, one at a time. All along she could have done this with no paper work! Big fat beeeyaaaaaatch. So, if what he says comes true, I will have my Wraptor, GCRS and what ever else I can think of that I can buy under 3 g's, 088, 200t, 044, BMG, lets see what else.................................give me ideas, up to 25g's I can go. All new climbing gear, new ropes, snow blade.......................

Then check this out, to all you vets that qualify for Voc Rehab, they can contract with Arbormaster for privates! Does not go against the small biz assist, goes towards the education part! Pretty cool. Nice to get the big cheese for a sit down, guess a threat of dropping my case on the lap of my Congressman may have helped too!


----------



## tree MDS

I just spent $2800 at sherrill. The chip truck is hopping back there and I hear Blakes running a 200. Nice! I am going for laziest bastard of the year award today! Lol.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Dan don't get mad , we all wish we had "Sugar Mommas" and only cut trees between school hours and for funny money ....I bet you are a good cook and a great dad and I bet you can mop a mutha ####ing floor with the best of them ..



Listen here jackey... no one gets it cleaner than me. Got it? 
Sugar momma? Boy if you only knew.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a sit down with the head of the VA dept here locally, sent him a nasty gram about my case and how they promised me a gold mine but gave me a chunk of coal. He is pissed at wheat I told him and showed him, so he is taking my case. Supposedly, he will be getting with me next week to get online and start making purchases, single items under 3 grand, one at a time. All along she could have done this with no paper work! Big fat beeeyaaaaaatch. So, if what he says comes true, I will have my Wraptor, GCRS and what ever else I can think of that I can buy under 3 g's, 088, 200t, 044, BMG, lets see what else.................................give me ideas, up to 25g's I can go. All new climbing gear, new ropes, snow blade.......................
> 
> Then check this out, to all you vets that qualify for Voc Rehab, they can contract with Arbormaster for privates! Does not go against the small biz assist, goes towards the education part! Pretty cool. Nice to get the big cheese for a sit down, guess a threat of dropping my case on the lap of my Congressman may have helped too!



What do you have to do to qual for this stuff?


----------



## ducaticorse

*New chip truck*

She's a beast. ( the lettering on the truck is not mine )


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a sit down with the head of the VA dept here locally, sent him a nasty gram about my case and how they promised me a gold mine but gave me a chunk of coal. He is pissed at wheat I told him and showed him, so he is taking my case. Supposedly, he will be getting with me next week to get online and start making purchases, single items under 3 grand, one at a time. All along she could have done this with no paper work! Big fat beeeyaaaaaatch. So, if what he says comes true, I will have my Wraptor, GCRS and what ever else I can think of that I can buy under 3 g's, 088, 200t, 044, BMG, lets see what else.................................give me ideas, up to 25g's I can go. All new climbing gear, new ropes, snow blade.......................
> 
> Then check this out, to all you vets that qualify for Voc Rehab, they can contract with Arbormaster for privates! Does not go against the small biz assist, goes towards the education part! Pretty cool. Nice to get the big cheese for a sit down, guess a threat of dropping my case on the lap of my Congressman may have helped too!



Good for you my friend get that wraptor you will enjoy it  There is a learning curve and some jobs you wont use it but most of the trims and big removals it will save mucho effort.


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> She's a beast. ( the lettering on the truck is not mine )



Sweet. What year, motor, GVWR etc.?


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> Sweet. What year, motor, GVWR etc.?



It's an 86 Volvo with a cat motor/9K hours/64Kmiles/33KGVWR/Air brakes. The entire box and twin piston dump is NEW. Removable top. New tires all around. Traded it for my F600 and some cash. Really clean truck.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> It's an 86 Volvo with a cat motor/9K hours/64Kmiles/33KGVWR/Air brakes. The entire box and twin piston dump is NEW. Removable top. New tires all around. Traded it for my F600 and some cash. Really clean truck.



I fell asleep to early and woke now can't go back to sleep but nice truck I bet them flat face would be different. I would end up stopping short for a few days with any obstructions in front of me lol


----------



## derwoodii

Slept in to 6 30 am gee wow took daughter no1 to work 7 am got out ma rifles went to range with no1 son bang bang good day with ma ruger no1 Home mowed lawns took daughter no1 on learner drive to Granny's home fed watered may go clean ma shed.


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> Slept in to 6 30 am gee wow took daughter no1 to work 7 am got out ma rifles went to range with no1 son bang bang good day with ma ruger no1 Home mowed lawns took daughter no1 on learner drive to Granny's home fed watered may go clean ma shed.



Lol yup its time to practice for when the daughter starts attracting potential boy friends lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> What do you have to do to qual for this stuff?



If you have a rating of 30% or more, you go to your local Work Force center, contact the VA rep, he will put you in contact with the Voc Rehab bubbas. they take it form there. They ask what you want to do and try and make it happen. I went in for school, but they informed me of the small biz assist. So I am going after whatever they can do, then I will go back to school, looking for a Forestry degree, when I have time,which may be never!
Lots of paper work, business plan, forecast by a real independent accountants, work history, etc. The main goal is to make your life easier with the injuries that you have. 
Once in the system, I will be a preferred partner with the VA, as I have promised to hire vets when I need help. They will pay for a lot of training programs for guys who don't know anything, but want to get into the tree biz


----------



## tree MDS

Late start today, kind of a rough night. The boys are off dumping chips.. Should be an early day today.. of course I said that yesterday too, and it didn't quite work out that way! Lol, is it possible to get sick of making money? I think I may be almost there! 

I am hoping to be back by 2:00 today.. we'll see how that plays out..


----------



## TreeAce

Hey Derwoodii- what caliber is your Ruger? What kind of scope? That looks like a Harris bipod, those are nice. I have always wanted a Ruger #1. I used to want a heavy barrel model in .220 swift. Well, i guess i still do lol. Places to shoot long range are becoming scarce in my area and I haven't put cross hairs on a groundhog in years but I def appreciate a nice rifle.


----------



## tree MDS

We're no Mullet For Trees, but we get along.. some snuck said $2500 for this tree, wood stays, not even cut up. I got $1500. Its only 10:30! Lol.View attachment 209682


----------



## TreeAce

*rope wrench*

For sale. I only used it once. SRT is just not my thing. I have the lanyard,the instructions, AND the quick release pin. If anyone cares PM me.


----------



## mic687

Small Redoak piece down next to septic 34 degrees and rain what a treat but Christmas time is commin!


----------



## tree MDS

I guess one guy wanted a crane for this tree. Oh, please, I mean next thing treeguys are gonna start getting breast implants! Lmao..
View attachment 209708


----------



## tree MDS

It was pretty close to the roof though. I just got it down like that as far as I could without knocking off the chimney, and then pulled it into the woods with the chipper winch. 
View attachment 209710


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty bad at the stump..
View attachment 209711


----------



## tree MDS

Even climbed this tall ass little whip. Customer gave me a beer and check at 1:30 when we finished, so I have no complaints! He's gonna have us back to kill some more too.
View attachment 209718


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yup its time to practice for when the daughter starts attracting potential boy friends lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cool day, my son passed his test for Brown Belt in Judo. This pic is of him and head Martial Arts coach, Gregg Humphreys with Dynamo Judo/Sambo at Miletich Fighting Systems in Bettendorf,Iowa. This is the mat room, hollowed ground in the world of MMA, where all the Miletich champions were made. I have been in there when Pat is pushing them, the sweat drips from the ceiling. After the holidays, Brock, my son, begins his training with Pat. He says he wants to fight, well here ya go kiddo, into the lions pit. Hope ya make it out. 

pat miletich - Bing Videos


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> Even climbed this tall ass little whip. Customer gave me a beer and check at 1:30 when we finished, so I have no complaints! He's gonna have us back to kill some more too.
> View attachment 209718



Tree MDS bro, pic didnt show..just FYI


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> I fell asleep to early and woke now can't go back to sleep but nice truck I bet them flat face would be different. I would end up stopping short for a few days with any obstructions in front of me lol



Cab overs maneuver brilliantly. Really easy to position. Really happy about the purchase. Really hope nothing big breaks right off the bat lol.


----------



## Grace Tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


>


I had a buddy who got caught partially clothed by the father. He sat him down right beside the gun rack. My buddy had just gotten home from Vietnam and he told me all the time he was over there he was never as scared as he was that night.
Phil


----------



## lxt

tree MDS said:


> I guess one guy wanted a crane for this tree. Oh, please, I mean next thing treeguys are gonna start getting breast implants! Lmao..
> View attachment 209708



Was he from Philly & does he do instructional videos?


LXT.........


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 209756
View attachment 209757
I just thought the finger gun pic was hilarious for some juvenile reason. But this is where we were @ 9am this morning


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> It's an 86 Volvo with a cat motor/9K hours/64Kmiles/33KGVWR/Air brakes. The entire box and twin piston dump is NEW. Removable top. New tires all around. Traded it for my F600 and some cash. Really clean truck.



Nice, beats the crap out of an F600 anyday. 
I have a Isuzu NQR, next truck I need to get a bigger one. Maybe another cabover.


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Was he from Philly & does he do instructional videos?
> 
> 
> LXT.........



Oh snap someones on a tear tonight , Murphs over pleading his case on the Bozz...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 209756
> View attachment 209757
> I just thought the finger gun pic was hilarious for some juvenile reason. But this is where we were @ 9am this morning



What's the deal with Pablo's spikes. Looks like they're on backwards.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> What's the deal with Pablo's spikes. Looks like they're on backwards.



Oh #### your right the spikes are supposed to be on the outside of his boot , Farging Guys can never get it right ...LOL We laughed like little school children with the walnuts and this is around about the moment when they pulled up .... We just fell the #### out laughing , when we heard the ba ......boom


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's OK, he is probably left-handed!
Jeff, 
Bless his heart!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh #### your right the spikes are supposed to be on the outside of his boot , Farging Guys can never get it right ...LOL



Or maybe on the wrong foot, I should say? Regardless, whatever your boy's got going on in that pic don't look too comfortable. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> It's OK, he is probably left-handed!
> Jeff,
> Bless his heart!



He ams what he ams .... IF he wants to turn his pads around and buck the the mainstream of life than who am I to take that from him ....


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Or maybe on the wrong foot, I should say? Regardless, whatever your boy's got going on in that pic don't look too comfortable. lol



I wear my pads the same way maybe thats why my shins are always torn up ....Your smoking crack there just alittle loose thats all pads are always forward....Sure as #### didn't forget his phone though , thats right where it should be ....


----------



## derwoodii

sgreanbeans said:


> Cool day, my son passed his test for Brown Belt in Judo. This pic is of him and head Martial Arts coach, Gregg Humphreys with Dynamo Judo/Sambo at Miletich Fighting Systems in Bettendorf,Iowa. This is the mat room, hollowed ground in the world of MMA, where all the Miletich champions were made. I have been in there when Pat is pushing them, the sweat drips from the ceiling. After the holidays, Brock, my son, begins his training with Pat. He says he wants to fight, well here ya go kiddo, into the lions pit. Hope ya make it out.
> 
> pat miletich - Bing Videos



cool must be proud dad. My 3 kids did judo 4 plus years but now have dropped out so I taken their place and I never been so damaged, twisted this strained that, serves me right at 49 years, yet its great fun


----------



## derwoodii

TreeAce said:


> Hey Derwoodii- what caliber is your Ruger? What kind of scope? That looks like a Harris bipod, those are nice. I have always wanted a Ruger #1. I used to want a heavy barrel model in .220 swift. Well, i guess i still do lol. Places to shoot long range are becoming scarce in my area and I haven't put cross hairs on a groundhog in years but I def appreciate a nice rifle.



Ruger no1V 223 so heavy barrel model scopes a cheapie nicko nighteater 24 pwr its ok still better than my shooting for awhile thats a Versapod bipod, its great gotta thank Dingeryote for the help in choosin it.
Yer right, clubs or long range sites are getting rare even down here. My clubs got 600 yards (200 yards to far for me just now) and its over 100 years old but the suburbs are marchin closer and may soon push us out.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> Nice, beats the crap out of an F600 anyday.
> I have a Isuzu NQR, next truck I need to get a bigger one. Maybe another cabover.



The F600 was a great truck, but this one is HUGE. It has twice the cap of the 6 I had picks up here of a month ago. This truck is in real nice shape too. I love cab overs. It's got a cat in it, so that's great, an automatic too, but it's only got 60K for mileage, so i think we should be good there as well. We'll see.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> The F600 was a great truck, but this one is HUGE. It has twice the cap of the 6 I had picks up here of a month ago. This truck is in real nice shape too. I love cab overs. It's got a cat in it, so that's great, an automatic too, but it's only got 60K for mileage, so i think we should be good there as well. We'll see.



Volvo is now mack they were always good truck u b aight


----------



## Slvrmple72

Big Chinese Elm removal not a mile from home. Everything going smooth, lowering leaders down off of others like it was a crane job, and then... second to last spar rope locked on porty and that dam top rattled me good! Upside down with steelcore around and twisted, climbing line was slack in other leader beforehand and it was a good thing too or I would have been smacked like a paddleball. Oh and one more thing..... I didn't drop my saw


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Tree MDS bro, pic didnt show..just FYI



Thanks man! Was just another "day above the dirt" pic though. A little climbing each day is an ideal way for me to get ready for what I have coming up, there is some serious workie, no doubt!
View attachment 209809


----------



## treemandan

*Thanks fer yer help guys. Good job.*

Blakes, Mds and 101( everyone calls him Lardo) came down to help me prune this tree. You should have seen their eyes light up when we split that 50 dollar bill. Then I bought us all a few rounds before we headed to the next job.


Tree Hackers - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

*Mds and Lardo romantic interlude*

They went off together for about an hour and half, when they got back they weren't much good. Mds mentioned something about a doctors appointment. I dunno, you guys ever hear of a Doc Johnson?




Proper Use Of Pole Extensions - YouTube


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> They went off together for about an hour and half, when they got back they weren't much good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper Use Of Pole Extensions - YouTube



Dan go eat #### with all those Lardo comments man . because if not then I am gonna have a little fun with you and I don't think your gonna like it ....I have been patient and showed restraint and try to keep the banter light but your asking for it ....


----------



## treemandan

*And while Slayer and Murphy were playing " hide the salamie"*

I went and hacked up these two priceless gems the best I could.










The oak on the left is screwed. i got up there: fungus, fissures and it just felt bad.








" damage report Mr Sulu!"

I say i got lucky here, not good luck, just the dumb kind. Don't know about you but its been working for me for quite some time.








Here i just told the lady if the gate wasn't such a piece of crap it should be able to take a hit. She's lucky i don't sue.









Now here I admit I could have been a little bit more careful but I was in a hurry to get down and go see this doctor MDS is so animate about. The broken rail on the left was broke before I did the tree. I know cause i broke that last year.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I went and hacked up these two priceless gems the best I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oak on the left is screwed. i got up there: fungus, fissures and it just felt bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " damage report Mr Sulu!"
> 
> I say i got lucky here, not good luck, just the dumb kind. Don't know about you but its been working for me for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here i just told the lady if the gate wasn't such a piece of crap it should be able to take a hit. She's lucky i don't sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here I admit I could have been a little bit more careful but I was in a hurry to get down and go see this doctor MDS is so animate about. The broken rail on the left was broke before I did the tree. I know cause i broke that last year.



What in the sam johnson is going on with you ladies


----------



## ropensaddle

Slvrmple72 said:


> Big Chinese Elm removal not a mile from home. Everything going smooth, lowering leaders down off of others like it was a crane job, and then... second to last spar rope locked on porty and that dam top rattled me good! Upside down with steelcore around and twisted, climbing line was slack in other leader beforehand and it was a good thing too or I would have been smacked like a paddleball. Oh and one more thing..... I didn't drop my saw



Which is why I take chit out much smaller than when I was younger. It does not take as much time imo than rigging all sorts of crap only to get the chit shaked out of you. I don't heal like I did when iz a young buck!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Dan go eat #### with all those Lardo comments man . because if not then I am gonna have a little fun with you and I don't think your gonna like it ....I have been patient and showed restraint and try to keep the banter light but your asking for it ....



Oh I thought we were calling you Lardo now. I admit I thought it wasn't very nice but much more fitting than yer " Sugar Momma" comment which was completely off base and out of line. I was just going with flow and not getting worked up, I thought we were bonding, reaching out to each other, you know BUDS! Ah well, I am truly sorry, I'll stop calling you Lardo but you feel free to have yer fun with me. I can't wait! Whatcha got? I hope to find out by morning.

Hell, I am more worried about Slayer and Murph at this point. I mean they are people who could actually catch me, you'd just wear yerself out trying.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> What in the sam johnson is going on with you ladies



I'm getting worse huh? Don't worry Ropes, I know better than to #### with you.


----------



## tree MDS

Holy crap.. the Dan gets downright feisty after his chores are all done! Lardo.. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Oh I thought we were calling you Lardo now. I admit I thought it wasn't very nice but much more fitting than yer " Sugar Momma" comment which was completely off base and out of line. I was just going with flow and not getting worked up, I thought we were bonding, reaching out to each other, you know BUDS! Ah well, I am truly sorry, I'll stop calling you Lardo but you feel free to have yer fun with me. I can't wait! Whatcha got? I hope to find out by morning.
> 
> Hell, I am more worried about Slayer and Murph at this point. I mean they are people who could actually catch me, you'd just wear yerself out trying.



I think Slayer has his tongue in Murphy's ear about now, so those two should be tied up for a while... no worries dano.. and the shop toilet still needs a good cleaning if you ever catch up over there! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Oh I thought we were calling you Lardo now. I admit I thought it wasn't very nice but much more fitting than yer " Sugar Momma" comment which was completely off base and out of line. I was just going with flow and not getting worked up, I thought we were bonding, reaching out to each other, you know BUDS! Ah well, I am truly sorry, I'll stop calling you Lardo but you feel free to have yer fun with me. I can't wait! Whatcha got? I hope to find out by morning.
> 
> Hell, I am more worried about Slayer and Murph at this point. I mean they are people who could actually catch me, you'd just wear yerself out trying.



First off Dan I owe you an apology for the Sugar Mommas comment so I am sorry , I will not do that again , secondly I NEVERpost anything here without a smile on my face its all in good fun , and honestly I 100% meant the go eat #### Dan comment because the thought or actually seeing someone eat poop is hilarious too me , and if I wanted to get ya I wouldn't do it on foot I would use my truck LOL , so hopefully we can be buds and bonding is fun ... So try not to trip over your aprin straps this morning washing dishes .....And Dan God loves and so do I ...I just gave an air hug ...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I think Slayer has his tongue in Murphy's ear about now, so those two should be tied up for a while... no worries dano.. and the shop toilet still needs a good cleaning if you ever catch up over there! Lol.



You can go eat #### too Paul ..... But its Sunday and I won't be mean on Gods Day ....


----------



## ropensaddle

View attachment 209864
View attachment 209864



treeclimber101 said:


> First off Dan I owe you an apology for the Sugar Mommas comment so I am sorry , I will not do that again , secondly I NEVERpost anything here without a smile on my face its all in good fun , and honestly I 100% meant the go eat #### Dan comment because the thought or actually seeing someone eat poop is hilarious too me , and if I wanted to get ya I wouldn't do it on foot I would use my truck LOL , so hopefully we can be buds and bonding is fun ... So try not to trip over your aprin straps this morning washing dishes .....And Dan God loves and so do I ...I just gave an air hug ...


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I think Slayer has his tongue in Murphy's ear about now, so those two should be tied up for a while... no worries dano.. and the shop toilet still needs a good cleaning if you ever catch up over there! Lol.



You guys bust me up! Hilarious:biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> You can go eat #### too Paul ..... But its Sunday and I won't be mean on Gods Day ....



Yeah, he's the one you should be mad at. He started it, I was just following suit. I know its not my style to do that, I WAS feeling fiesty.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> You guys bust me up! Hilarious:biggrin:



We are our own WTF thread. We don't need nothing or nobody, we got it all right here.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I think Slayer has his tongue in Murphy's ear about now, so those two should be tied up for a while... no worries dano.. and the shop toilet still needs a good cleaning if you ever catch up over there! Lol.



if yer thinking i could face the kind of filth you wallow in then yer mistaken. Call a pro bro, I just can't believe you live like that. What scary is that I know there are people like you out in public places. Its why I don't get coffee at Wawa. Did you even wash yer hands?


----------



## treemandan

I just got done working on my pole saw. Its one of those telescoping ones, I think its a Marvin. I had to take it apart, dry it out and clean the rubber twist cleats on the inner pole so they would bite again. i think I got working again so I can get to work again. See ya when I get back bubbers.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> We are our own WTF thread. We don't need nothing or nobody, we got it all right here.



Makes me wonder wtf is in da water out there lol and they talk about us arkys being weird


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

One of my major clients has me doing a thing and property-line reduction on a silver maple. He got on the property through a mower-man, who happens to be on the site too. Guy tells me he is going to do some raising on a Norway maple by the drive...I cringe and bite my tongue.

I look down from my perch of ~70ft and see said yahoo standing in a wheelbarrow, using an 036 to flush off the stubs he had left with the stick saw...last cut he reached around blind and was cutting into trunk...My buddy client shows up and "OMG it is right next to my truck sign!" "Even worse on the other side Jerry" "WTF"

The yahoo was on a ladder lopping tops out of a honeylocust, doing salami cuts with only a pull line...no TIP or flipline. I had the opportunity to tell him how much it scared me to watch, and he said he should not be doing it any more. We ended up taking the rest of the 30 ft tree out....


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Makes me wonder wtf is in da water out there lol and they talk about us arkys being weird



Nothing much... well nothing much except flouride, chlorine, nitrates, oil,hyrdocarbons, plutonimium, mercury, tires, shopping carts, sewage, dead people... man the list goes on. But what I can't figure out is why everytime we do a job by the river they always demand we get everything out. They say " No, no, no, you can't leave them leaves in there, that's pollution!"

I look in a mirror, I see a carcinogenic mutated freak of nature and it doesn't surprise me to figure you as the odd man out. Are you getting enough flouride?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Nothing much... well nothing much except flouride, chlorine, nitrates, oil,hyrdocarbons, plutonimium, mercury, tires, shopping carts, sewage, dead people... man the list goes on. But what I can't figure out is why everytime we do a job by the river they always demand we get everything out. They say " No, no, no, you can't leave them leaves in there, that's pollution!"
> 
> I look in a mirror, I see a carcinogenic mutated freak of nature and it doesn't surprise me to figure you as the odd man out. Are you getting enough flouride?



We gots great water here muh wife actually braves the bears, fords two rivers then climbs up to the spring to bottle our water. Only floride we gets is in tooth paste

I have a bud that live's in the bottoms east of here, as; Im in the hills, always told him I was pissing on him eventually that it would run off his way


----------



## treeman75

Was wondering what you guys think of a altec am855 boom?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> We gots great water here muh wife actually braves the bears, fords two rivers then climbs up to the spring to bottle our water. Only floride we gets is in tooth paste
> 
> I have a bud that live's in the bottoms east of here, as; Im in the hills, always told him I was pissing on him eventually that it would run off his way



How is Mrs Saddle? Don't think I don't give a thought or two now and then.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Some of the carnage.
View attachment 209997

View attachment 210001

Trunk is gonna be fun and I gots to sharpen the rocked out chain for the 48" bar on the ole 88. Gonna be grinding off dam near 1/8th of an inch on all 96 cutters. Rakers will need touched too.
View attachment 209998

Feeling that rattle today. I hear ya Rope, gonna just have to take them big ones in smaller bites!


----------



## the Aerialist

*It doesn't get any better than this ...*

Started taking down a big Willow today in perfect weather. Two major leads were entangled in nearby trees, we managed to get one out and down without damage to the tree in and under it with tag line and lowering lines. Just as we were rigging the second one that was in the top of a neighbor's Maple the neighbor came out and asked what we'd want to take down the Maple. I'd have done it for free just to get it out of the way, but I told him $300 and we'd do that for him.

I sent JohnBoy up it and he brought it down in about 20 minutes. I then proceeded to drop the big lead with one cut and it was a done deal. It would have taken more than twice as long to get that lead down with the Maple there. Not only did the neighbor cough up the cash, but he brought us all Dos Equis beer when we were done.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> How is Mrs Saddle? Don't think I don't give a thought or two now and then.



She is great it was not cancer but they did hysto anyway and she was back to normal in a week. She pretty tough hen I guess its from braving them bears fetchin water


----------



## tree MDS

Today is Lardthrusting 101, round two. Going after some serious coin and maybe even hopes of an easy day.. well, for me anyway...


----------



## flushcut

John Paul Sanborn said:


> One of my major clients has me doing a thing and property-line reduction on a silver maple. He got on the property through a mower-man, who happens to be on the site too. Guy tells me he is going to do some raising on a Norway maple by the drive...I cringe and bite my tongue.
> 
> I look down from my perch of ~70ft and see said yahoo standing in a wheelbarrow, using an 036 to flush off the stubs he had left with the stick saw...last cut he reached around blind and was cutting into trunk...My buddy client shows up and "OMG it is right next to my truck sign!" "Even worse on the other side Jerry" "WTF"
> 
> The yahoo was on a ladder lopping tops out of a honeylocust, doing salami cuts with only a pull line...no TIP or flipline. I had the opportunity to tell him how much it scared me to watch, and he said he should not be doing it any more. We ended up taking the rest of the 30 ft tree out....



You must have been on the south side.


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> One of my major clients has me doing a thing and property-line reduction on a silver maple. He got on the property through a mower-man, who happens to be on the site too. Guy tells me he is going to do some raising on a Norway maple by the drive...I cringe and bite my tongue.
> 
> I look down from my perch of ~70ft and see said yahoo standing in a wheelbarrow, using an 036 to flush off the stubs he had left with the stick saw...last cut he reached around blind and was cutting into trunk...My buddy client shows up and "OMG it is right next to my truck sign!" "Even worse on the other side Jerry" "WTF"
> 
> The yahoo was on a ladder lopping tops out of a honeylocust, doing salami cuts with only a pull line...no TIP or flipline. I had the opportunity to tell him how much it scared me to watch, and he said he should not be doing it any more. We ended up taking the rest of the 30 ft tree out....



He probably had a "get er done" shirt on!

Have hard climb today, bunch of dead box elders, small trees, but my body has been on fire last 2 days. Neck is way messed up, needs to crack real bad, may be sitting here all day if it don't pop free.


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> He probably had a "get er done" shirt on!
> 
> Have hard climb today, bunch of dead box elders, small trees, but my body has been on fire last 2 days. Neck is way messed up, needs to crack real bad, may be sitting here all day if it don't pop free.



Chiropractor. Be careful in them elders. 
I have a really easy day pulling out some decked up logs off a custies property and running three esties. I think I have found my niche and it is moving back home here is so much work it is mind numbing.


----------



## TreeAce

Rain. Thats pretty much what it does around here. Alittle more precip than I am working in today. I also have a sore shoulder that has me worried. Its been two weeks now and it still wakes me up if I sleep on it. The last couple trees I trimmed I kinda had a hard time, gotta be careful how I move it. The thing is..we really havent done all that much in last two weeks due to holiday and weather. And deer season. I would have thought shoulder pain would have been gone by now. I guess I strained it loading wood about 3 weeks ago and then I got hit with a decent sized limb that swung back at me, all I could do was turn and take a blow to the shoulder. Groundie had to many wraps and I really couldn't rig any different cuz of tight quaters. But it wasn't THAT big....idk...I just know I need my shoulder to get better soon.


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> Rain. Thats pretty much what it does around here. Alittle more precip than I am working in today. I also have a sore shoulder that has me worried. Its been two weeks now and it still wakes me up if I sleep on it. The last couple trees I trimmed I kinda had a hard time, gotta be careful how I move it. The thing is..we really havent done all that much in last two weeks due to holiday and weather. And deer season. I would have thought shoulder pain would have been gone by now. I guess I strained it loading wood about 3 weeks ago and then I got hit with a decent sized limb that swung back at me, all I could do was turn and take a blow to the shoulder. Groundie had to many wraps and I really couldn't rig any different cuz of tight quaters. But it wasn't THAT big....idk...I just know I need my shoulder to get better soon.



Try Osteo-Biflex for at least 10 days. It's like a super Co-Q-10. It's cured a couple of injuries that I thought were permanent or would require surgery.
Phil


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> Started taking down a big Willow today in perfect weather. Two major leads were entangled in nearby trees, we managed to get one out and down without damage to the tree in and under it with tag line and lowering lines. Just as we were rigging the second one that was in the top of a neighbor's Maple the neighbor came out and asked what we'd want to take down the Maple. I'd have done it for free just to get it out of the way, but I told him $300 and we'd do that for him.
> 
> I sent JohnBoy up it and he brought it down in about 20 minutes. I then proceeded to drop the big lead with one cut and it was a done deal. It would have taken more than twice as long to get that lead down with the Maple there. Not only did the neighbor cough up the cash, but he brought us all Dos Equis beer when we were done.



Dos Equis... How fitting, since in your mind you inspired the Dos Equis, Worlds Most Interesting Man Commercials.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> She is great it was not cancer but they did hysto anyway and she was back to normal in a week. She pretty tough hen I guess its from braving them bears fetchin water



I had a feeling things were Ok but its good to hear.


----------



## treeman75

I think today might be the first day of winter break. We got 3-4" of snow Saturday and went from 40-50 to 20-30. I do have a small 2-3 day job for the power company and probly a dozen jobs I can do when ever I want.

I made an offer on a bucket and probly make a trip to Ill this week to see how I want the tool boxs set up. It will be a good three weeks before they are done with the truck.


----------



## TreeAce

Small Wood said:


> Try Osteo-Biflex for at least 10 days. It's like a super Co-Q-10. It's cured a couple of injuries that I thought were permanent or would require surgery.
> Phil



good idea. I stopped and grabbed a bottle so we will see if it helps. I had thought about trying it out for my knees but always cheap skated cuz it cost 30 a bottle. Suddenly the price seems like a good deal even if it only helps alittle. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Grace Tree

Let me if how it works for you.
Phil


----------



## Slvrmple72

Motion to change sunny Akron's name to Akrain. All in favor?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got a call on Saturday about a tree on a barn. Told the guy he was out of my service area and I wasn't really interested, he practically begged me to come look at it, said name my price if I want it it's mine. Don't tell a tree guy that. lol It was an annoying ##### from start to finish. Long drive to the job, extremely tight driveway, cut down a tree to get into the fallen one, then plywood party, rigging fiasco, some bucket work, then the final climb. Went well, got paid, good day.


----------



## Zale

Finished taking down 50 ash trees for a HOA. EAB is on its way and the community is replacing all the ash trees over the next 3 years. They are trying to be proactive. Some of the homeowners were not too happy with me but overall they understand the reason why.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Barn didnt look too bad all things considered. Tree was at just the right distance and angle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got 5 new 200T's today. Got in LA for $489.00 each!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I got 5 new 200T's today. Got in LA for $489.00 each!
> Jeff



With my experience two of those five may actually run next year:monkey:


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> I got 5 new 200T's today. Got in LA for $489.00 each!
> Jeff



Nice score Jeff....like your sticker on your truck window as well!


----------



## tree MDS

Awesome day with Eddy, Pablo and my crew today! 

Made my mark, and even exercised some extreme precision felling technique! Hahaha.
View attachment 210130


----------



## no tree to big

dude, is pablo a midget? or is that just a really big log? 
extreme felling presicion? I think I can do that stuff too, without ropes and pulleys or a bobcat

I had a 32", give or take abit, red oak I droped it slightly against a lean and hit a 36" opening in the bushes all i used was a couple small plastic wedges:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> dude, is pablo a midget? or is that just a really big log?
> extreme felling presicion? I think I can do that stuff too, without ropes and pulleys or a bobcat
> 
> I had a 32", give or take abit, red oak I droped it slightly against a lean and hit a 36" opening in the bushes all i used was a couple small plastic wedges:monkey:



I'm not sure if Ed is big, or Pablo small.. or maybe something with the log! At any rate, should be money in the bank! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> With my experience two of those five may actually run next year:monkey:



Nah Rope, I got 8 more the climbers use that are over 2 1/2 years running strong. I attribute it to not letting the guy's mess with adjusting or fixing. I take them to my guy for service and repairs and only use the Stihl synthetic 2 stroke mix. You would be suprised how long they last when you know they dont live much longer than 18 months. But you are right in saying that, if they are treated like an 020.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Awesome day with Eddy, Pablo and my crew today!
> 
> Made my mark, and even exercised some extreme precision felling technique! Hahaha.
> View attachment 210130



You hit the ground, its a pretty big planet, kinda hard to miss.


----------



## tree MDS

Busted out the salted whip some, even! 
View attachment 210140


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah Rope, I got 8 more the climbers use that are over 2 1/2 years running strong. I attribute it to not letting the guy's mess with adjusting or fixing. I take them to my guy for service and repairs and only use the Stihl synthetic 2 stroke mix. You would be suprised how long they last when you know they dont live much longer than 18 months. But you are right in saying that, if they are treated like an 020.
> Jeff



I treated mine carefully 7 months later junk as is 4 other stihl products i own! I'm though with them.


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> I treated mine carefully 7 months later junk as is 4 other stihl products i own! I'm though with them.



I will pm you my address if you would like to send them to me:hmm3grin2orange: and ofcoarse I'll cover shipping


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> You hit the ground, its a pretty big planet, kinda hard to miss.



I hear driveways and lawns are even easier! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I treated mine carefully 7 months later junk as is 4 other stihl products i own! I'm though with them.



Well, It must be a Regional thing.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, It must be a Regional thing.
> Jeff



maybe the extreme heat and humidity? cause all our stihls work in chicago for manny years


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> I got 5 new 200T's today. Got in LA for $489.00 each!
> Jeff



Jeff, thats a VERY good price you got those 200T's for...

Was it a buy 4 get one free deal?...lol


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Got a call on Saturday about a tree on a barn. Told the guy he was out of my service area and I wasn't really interested, he practically begged me to come look at it, said name my price if I want it it's mine. Don't tell a tree guy that. lol It was an annoying ##### from start to finish. Long drive to the job, extremely tight driveway, cut down a tree to get into the fallen one, then plywood party, rigging fiasco, some bucket work, then the final climb. Went well, got paid, good day.



getting ornery in yer old age?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mikewhite85

woodsman44 said:


> Jeff, thats a VERY good price you got those 200T's for...
> 
> Was it a buy 4 get one free deal?...lol



Yes do tell! What store was it? I just bought one here in LA for a little more. I might consider getting another one for that price.


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> One of my major clients has me doing a thing and property-line reduction on a silver maple. He got on the property through a mower-man, who happens to be on the site too. Guy tells me he is going to do some raising on a Norway maple by the drive...I cringe and bite my tongue.
> 
> I look down from my perch of ~70ft and see said yahoo standing in a wheelbarrow, using an 036 to flush off the stubs he had left with the stick saw...last cut he reached around blind and was cutting into trunk...My buddy client shows up and "OMG it is right next to my truck sign!" "Even worse on the other side Jerry" "WTF"
> 
> The yahoo was on a ladder lopping tops out of a honeylocust, doing salami cuts with only a pull line...no TIP or flipline. I had the opportunity to tell him how much it scared me to watch, and he said he should not be doing it any more. We ended up taking the rest of the 30 ft tree out....




Wow, i am actually speachless.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> getting ornery in yer old age?:msp_thumbup:



Lol.......sounds like the old bastard is about ready to quit! Hang in there, it'll get better, lol.................


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I treated mine carefully 7 months later junk as is 4 other stihl products i own! I'm though with them.



Ive never really had a problem with them in till they started the new stuff now i think I'm switching to husky. I have 2 362's at the moment with less than an hour on them no one uses them been back to the shop multiple times. tried tuning their just heavier and slower so in till the 361's wear out the 362's are getting some storage time.

But my wife asked me what i wanted for xmas and heck i can never figure it out so i told her a new chainsaw. i usually use a 361 doing crane picks it rips through stuff pretty good so I'm after something like that in the husky line.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Ive never really had a problem with them in till they started the new stuff now i think I'm switching to husky. I have 2 362's at the moment with less than an hour on them no one uses them been back to the shop multiple times. tried tuning their just heavier and slower so in till the 361's wear out the 362's are getting some storage time.
> 
> But my wife asked me what i wanted for xmas and heck i can never figure it out so i told her a new chainsaw. i usually use a 361 doing crane picks it rips through stuff pretty good so I'm after something like that in the husky line.



New 562 XP's are nice, should give them a try! I am waiting til they start selling them around here. Had one in my hands at the TCIA expo and felt good all round!


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> Ive never really had a problem with them in till they started the new stuff now i think I'm switching to husky. I have 2 362's at the moment with less than an hour on them no one uses them been back to the shop multiple times. tried tuning their just heavier and slower so in till the 361's wear out the 362's are getting some storage time.
> 
> But my wife asked me what i wanted for xmas and heck i can never figure it out so i told her a new chainsaw. i usually use a 361 doing crane picks it rips through stuff pretty good so I'm after something like that in the husky line.



372, accept no substitute.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nailsbeats said:


> Lol.......sounds like the old bastard is about ready to quit! Hang in there, it'll get better, lol.................



Thanks nails, I needed that. Was about ready to throw a hissy fit and call the day off but you've inspired me to keep slogging through. lol


----------



## tree MDS

We are gonna meet at 7:30 and see how bad this rain looks. Maybe grab some plywood and finish whipping this pin oak down.. its only been like five weeks sinse we cleared the roof and got the hangers.
View attachment 210202


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Lol.......sounds like the old bastard is about ready to quit! Hang in there, it'll get better, lol.................



Lol, he should shave off that gay beard now, before it starts getting grey! Maybe I'll get him drunk next time he's up and do it for him..


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lol, he should shave off that gay beard now, before it starts getting grey! Maybe I'll get him drunk next time he's up and do it for him..



You're just jealous because you can't grow one, Sparkles. Maybe I'll call you Baby-face Casadei from now on. Just look at dem cheeks! lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Yes do tell! What store was it? I just bought one here in LA for a little more. I might consider getting another one for that price.



Garvey equiptment in Whittier. We have a good relationship with them.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> You're just jealous because you can't grow one, Sparkles. Maybe I'll call you Baby-face Casadei from now on. Just look at dem cheeks! lol



I can only see up my arm on my phone.. those. Are jowels though, not cheeks. Time for work now. Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> You're just jealous because you can't grow one, Sparkles. Maybe I'll call you Baby-face Casadei from now on. Just look at dem cheeks! lol



WOW, that tree is floating under the bucket, howd ya do that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Garvey equiptment in Whittier. We have a good relationship with them.
> Jeff



You ever deal with L&M Fertilizer in Fallbrook or Temecula?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruning 3 maples today, HO is a drag racer, has a 8 second rail for his son, and a few of those Jr Dragsters for his girls. Wonder if he'll notice if I take one for a spin!


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> You ever deal with L&M Fertilizer in Fallbrook or Temecula?



Yeah, in Fallbrook. Mostly for Morbark parts.
Jeff


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Pruning 3 maples today, HO is a drag racer, has a 8 second rail for his son, and a few of those Jr Dragsters for his girls. Wonder if he'll notice if I take one for a spin!



Drive home backwards just like in Ferris Buellers Day Off he'll never know.


----------



## treeslayer

hiya jeffy. Had a little hurricane type action, huh?

rain here, turning to snow tonight. argh. 60 degrees yesterday.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, it's officially a rain day here. One of my guys didn't show up anyway, even if I wanted to tough it out. I guess it gives me some time to catch up with some office type things. Yea!


----------



## treeslayer

I'll ring ya in a little while, paul, when I get in the wind. screw the office, I got a rainsuit. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tree MDS

So much for not doing firewood at the shop anymore. I had every last piece out of here and could drive the trucks right around this place before the storm. Lol, I can't imagine by the time this is over!
View attachment 210210


----------



## Mike Cantolina

It looks like you need a sawmill.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> It looks like you need a sawmill.



The longest I load are 11 footers, I don't suppose there's much use for those? The floor of my IH is like 11' 9" at the bottom because of the toolboxes, 14' overall.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Actually mills are kinda tough to make work. You have to mill the logs before they go bad, then sticker and dry the lumber which takes up space or take them to a kiln to dry. Also, knowing what to saw out of them for the best market is very time consuming unless your sawing to use them for yourself.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> Actually mills are kinda tough to make work. You have to mill the logs before they go bad, then sticker and dry the lumber which takes up space or take them to a kiln to dry. Also, knowing what to saw out of them for the best market is very time consuming unless your sawing to use them for yourself.



I hear you. Gonna be some sweet firewood next year anyway. Nothing heats like burning tree parts!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> So much for not doing firewood at the shop anymore. I had every last piece out of here and could drive the trucks right around this place before the storm. Lol, I can't imagine by the time this is over!
> View attachment 210210



Its no wonder you are so mean, you don't get laid. You don't get laid cause yer house looks like... ya know, nevermind just get that #### cleaned up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Its no wonder you are so mean, you don't get laid. You don't get laid cause yer house looks like... ya know, nevermind just get that #### cleaned up.



That was un-called for! 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> That was un-called for!
> Jeff



Its called tough love. I'm jess trying to help the guy get laid. Paul, you have got to get that stuff away from the house man.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Its called tough love. I'm jess trying to help the guy get laid. Paul, you have got to get that stuff away from the house man.



Why is it so tough to get laid? It seems they are all lookin for it, maybe I just don't get it


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Its no wonder you are so mean, you don't get laid. You don't get laid cause yer house looks like... ya know, nevermind just get that #### cleaned up.



Lol. I am saving my money for a good one this time.. I mean I could get one for free, but then it's like you owe them something. I just don't want any confusion. Thanks for your concern!


----------



## tree MDS

Rain all day, ending in 3 to 4" of wet snow tomorrow morning, then turning much colder. Something tells me the good ride is over.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Why is it so tough to get laid? It seems they are all lookin for it, maybe I just don't get it


Especially in your nursing home, huh ROPE? :hmm3grin2orange:

In Paul's hood, they all want a mercedes....:frown:


----------



## flushcut

treeslayer said:


> Especially in your nursing home, huh ROPE? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> In Paul's hood, they all want a mercedes....:frown:



Well at least in a nursing home the odds of getting a gummer is better.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Good ride? When did that start?*



tree MDS said:


> Rain all day, ending in 3 to 4" of wet snow tomorrow morning, then turning much colder. Something tells me the good ride is over.



We are getting the edge of that storm here in Pittsburgh. Raining now with up to 3" of snow possible in the area by this evening. I'm worried about the freezing temperatures making the big Willow I'm in the process of taking down even more brittle. To make matters worse my 40 year old chuck and duck started smoking and developed an knocking sound and is done for the Season. This is going to be a problem for me as I have work scheduled that is going to be very problematic without a chipper. Oh well, nobody said this was going to be easy.


----------



## flushcut

the Aerialist said:


> We are getting the edge of that storm here in Pittsburgh. Raining now with up to 3" of snow possible in the area by this evening. I'm worried about the freezing temperatures making the big Willow I'm in the process of taking down even more brittle. To make matters worse my 40 year old chuck and duck started smoking and developed an knocking sound and is done for the Season. This is going to be a problem for me as I have work scheduled that is going to be very problematic without a chipper. Oh well, nobody said this was going to be easy.



Well stop typing and get to the wrenching or have you thought about a rental chipper. I would think you will be fine with the willer it is still going to be awhile before the wood freezes through.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> We are getting the edge of that storm here in Pittsburgh. Raining now with up to 3" of snow possible in the area by this evening. I'm worried about the freezing temperatures making the big Willow I'm in the process of taking down even more brittle. To make matters worse my 40 year old chuck and duck started smoking and developed an knocking sound and is done for the Season. This is going to be a problem for me as I have work scheduled that is going to be very problematic without a chipper. Oh well, nobody said this was going to be easy.



Maybe you should have just bought a wheelbarrow and blown your wad on a real chipper instead of the deckless mower. Just a thought.


----------



## treeclimber101

Putting wood on a ball cart would have been too much like work #### the chipper let's just buy a slip scoop and buggy and we will just brush load all the trucks , there's some real redneck logic there and now look at ya your ####ed. Just make your famous biodegradable animal habitats on all of your jobs now high end customers love them....


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel like chewed bubble gum today I think that 18 hour work day is now catching up to me , sucks driving 4 hours working 10 and driving 4 more ,lol ####ing motha nature can be a real beyotch at times ....So i will just go home and watch JUDGE Mathis til 3pm and go get the kiddies off the bus ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I feel like chewed bubble gum today I think that 18 hour work day is now catching up to me , sucks driving 4 hours working 10 and driving 4 more ,lol ####ing motha nature can be a real beyotch at times ....So i will just go home and watch JUDGE Mathis til 3pm and go get the kiddies off the bus ...



I really do appriciate the help though man.. tell Pablo I said thanks again too! Gotta see if I can get a check today maybe.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I really do appriciate the help though man.. tell Pablo I said thanks again too! Gotta see if I can get a check today maybe.



We don't tell him anything , treat him like a mushroom keep him in the dark and feed him #### and that is the way he likes it ..... If you say thanks to him he wants a raise and he already does alright .... LOl just kidding I will tell him when I see him that DJ Paully C says bueno trabajo :hmm3grin2orange: He is the man though he eats trees up and makes me look bad .... I guess you missed him grab up that 11ft piece of ash put it on his shoulder and carry it up the hill , that was a first for me ....


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment 210326


Just trying to figure out the pic thing again..


----------



## the Aerialist

*RE: Frozen Willow*



flushcut said:


> ... I would think you will be fine with the willer it is still going to be awhile before the wood freezes through.



That's what I'm hoping. The tree was scary enough for me without the problem of freezing. With overnight temps in the 20's though it won't be long though so it is a priority for me to get this project done.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Especially in your nursing home, huh ROPE? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> In Paul's hood, they all want a mercedes....:frown:



In my hood the mercedes gals all want rope oke:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> In my hood the mercedes gals all want rope oke:



Isn't the internet great rope, you can just start typing away and build your own reality like FTA, AA, and so many others.. really is a godsend! I just ordered a really hot young blond, she's in the mail as we speak!! Awesome!!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Isn't the internet great rope, you can just start typing away and build your own reality like FTA, AA, and so many others.. really is a godsend! I just ordered a really hot young blond, she's in the mail as we speak!! Awesome!!



Lol I DON"T HAVE TOO


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I DON"T HAVE TOO



rope, just watch yarn top notch!!!


----------



## TreeAce

I hate having employees. Really.What I should do is figure out how to be a one man show.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got my 201T back from Brad today. Gotta admit, that thing is a serious beast. I'd put it up against any 200T. Kinda disappointing Stihl ####ed the dog and didn't make it right from the factory and I was forced to spend ( between shipping and Brad's fees ) another hundo to get it right, but it runs now. I mean, reeeeeaaaally runs.


----------



## treemandan

TreeAce said:


> I hate having employees. Really.What I should do is figure out how to be a one man show.



Great idea, need some help?:tongue2:


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Got my 201T back from Brad today. Gotta admit, that thing is a serious beast. I'd put it up against any 200T. Kinda disappointing Stihl ####ed the dog and didn't make it right from the factory and I was forced to spend ( between shipping and Brad's fees ) another hundo to get it right, but it runs now. I mean, reeeeeaaaally runs.



That is awesome! I am hoping that your vaginal canal dries out enough so that you can work friday and saturday too! lol..


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> That is awesome! I am hoping that your vaginal canal dries out enough so that you can work friday and saturday too! lol..



I hear ya. I feel bad that you gotta cut your own trees down tomorrow, you remember how to do it ol' timer? Don't worry, I already bought my cot. Something tells me sleeping in the shop will be a better deal than having to talk with turbo kyle and feign interest in his bad ass nova for another night.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear ya. I feel bad that you gotta cut your own trees down tomorrow, you remember how to do it ol' timer? Don't worry, I already bought my cot. Something tells me sleeping in the shop will be a better deal than having to talk with turbo kyle and feign interest in his bad ass nova for another night.



Man, I hear ya there! He just stopped by with his 19 yo worker kid, and I basically cut him to ribbons right in front of him! lol, that kid got some ammo! lol.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Removed a live oak and part of a gray pine (digger pine) today.
Dang Spider jack 2 got ceased up by pitch from the pine, what a headache......will have to finish digger tomorrow....
Used my new stihl ms 200 rear handle to buck up that live oak, what a sweet saw, light, good power and easy on gas!


----------



## sgreanbeans

So yesterday at about 4, we finished up pruning 3 big maples, had awesome access to all of them , had been moving the truck around, driving in and out of the driveway moving from tree to tree. All done check in hand, pulling out of the driveway, and bang, I caught the service wire on my bucket, rip it out at the pole, killing the power to the street. Wire lands on my truck, I bail instantly, wrong move I know! I had driven under this wire several times with a foot of clearance. The only thing I can think of is the wind. We were getting some pretty good gust all day, sporadic but very strong. I think the wind was bouncing it around and as I was pulling out, it hooked on something. So then I am sitting there on a busy road, with the power company out there in all their glory, looking like a douche...........freakin great. That is the first time I have ever pulled a wire and it will be the last! Cant wait to get the bill, have their big boss scheduled for a oak prune next month, hopefully he will get it taken care of for me.


----------



## brnchbrkr

*Don't sweat it.*



sgreanbeans said:


> So yesterday at about 4, we finished up pruning 3 big maples, had awesome access to all of them , had been moving the truck around, driving in and out of the driveway moving from tree to tree. All done check in hand, pulling out of the driveway, and bang, I caught the service wire on my bucket, rip it out at the pole, killing the power to the street. Wire lands on my truck, I bail instantly, wrong move I know! I had driven under this wire several times with a foot of clearance. The only thing I can think of is the wind. We were getting some pretty good gust all day, sporadic but very strong. I think the wind was bouncing it around and as I was pulling out, it hooked on something. So then I am sitting there on a busy road, with the power company out there in all their glory, looking like a douche...........freakin great. That is the first time I have ever pulled a wire and it will be the last! Cant wait to get the bill, have their big boss scheduled for a oak prune next month, hopefully he will get it taken care of for me.



This is why it is good to carry a camera with you and take lot's of pictures.

As long as your truck height is below.....13'6". ( Illinois ). You shouldn't have a problem.

Wires slip.....poles sag......poles snap.......

(hard to sit tight with wires on truck)


----------



## treemandan

brnchbrkr said:


> This is why it is good to carry a camera with you and take lot's of pictures.
> 
> As long as your truck height is below.....13'6". ( Illinois ). You shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> Wires slip.....poles sag......poles snap.......
> 
> (hard to sit tight with wires on truck)



yeah, as long as your are within limits you should be the one with a complaint.


----------



## treemandan

Wait, was it the house drop? I think that's your fault. If it happened over the public street you should be OK. Glad you didn't burn though.


----------



## flushcut

woodsman44 said:


> Dang Spider jack 2 got ceased up by pitch from the pine[/IMG]



Acetone works wonders to remove pitch just be mindful of the webbing and what not.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

flushcut said:


> Acetone works wonders to remove pitch just be mindful of the webbing and what not.



Thanks flushcut, I will try that......I heard mineral spirits is good to use as well


----------



## jefflovstrom

Eew weee! You better check out what that #### does to your stuff.
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Eew weee! You better check out what that #### does to your stuff.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:



Well, its not going to hurt metal. I keep a spray bottle of iso alchohol and a wire brush on the tool truck.Keeping the pole saw clean is a noticable difference and worthwhile venture, same with any type of saw. Table saw, chop saw, etc. It don't matter with a chainsaw... unless the oiler is broke. brake cleaner or carb cleaner is Ok to use also. Hell, gasoline would work fine. No, you don't want any of that stuff on fiberous goods. The alchohol is the least damaging and works well to clean stuff, mixes good with Monsters and only cost a dollar at , well, the dollar store. Your average spray bottle nozzle should bolt right up to it.
I would imagine a Lockjack or the like would be quite exciting when gummed up. That kind of stuff just sounds good, it will get you in trouble eventually. I wouldn't waste the money on anything but reliable hitch cord, split tails or regular old taughtline for this tree bull#### day in and day out. Don't waste yer money on a new set of speakers, you get more mileage from a cheap pair of hitch cord. Any of those intricate mechaincal devises gonna get you in trouble one way or another. How about that big wierd Petzl thing-a-ma-jig? I have allready seen the breakage on Youtube though its not like I needed youtube to know right from wrong. 
Once this dude aske if I had an allen wrench for his Lockjack. I was like " you wanna mess with that now? I dunno, this might not be the time or place." I mean sure, if there was a fence in the way I would reach for the tools but to mess with a Lockjack on a jobsite? Why don't we rebuild the carbs on the saws while we are at it? Check tire pressure? The windsheild is dirty too. Replace a head gasket? Don't even let me see you with a file.

When doing gummy stuff i swap out the hitch and pulley set up on my lanyard for a microsender though. Anything else will gum up too quick. The top rope is a little more forgiving. I use the fatter and cheaper tenex hitch cord for that these days. Why gum up the good stuff? Yer not going anywhere fast in a pine anyway. You can try to, not a lot of good it will do.

The good thing about getting gummed up is the grip you get on the saw. Its hard to let go when you want to though.

To clean gum off your hands use fast orange with pumice. Don't wet yer hands with water.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> You must have been on the south side.



It was in The Falls/G'town area


----------



## tree md

Checking in. Haven't been on in awhile because my internet has been screwed up.. I'm back in OK and have been doing more hunting than working. Been mostly taking care of my condo complex here. They've been keeping me busy enough to survive anyway. Got to go bid a tree tomorrow and buy some gear (Pole saw didn't make it home from Alabama). 3 removals and several prunes in the upcoming week. So many I can't remember off hand... Gonna make for a Merry Christmas. Trees sure are a heck of a lot smaller here than in Alabama.


----------



## flushcut

John Paul Sanborn said:


> It was in The Falls/G'town area



Ahhh I see south side transplant. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

New gizmo showed up yesterday. Too bad we got all takedowns today! 
View attachment 210595


----------



## tree MDS

We have a couple more days at this modest dwelling. Lol, I hope it snows again next October.. eekk. 
View attachment 210596


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Wait, was it the house drop? I think that's your fault. If it happened over the public street you should be OK. Glad you didn't burn though.


 Yeah, it was a service wire, so its on me. They did call and tell me that they are not sure how I hit it, when they put it back up, they put it in the same place and seen how high it was. I think that it must have been the wind bouncing the line and it just happen to catch on something. They think that the little piece of plastic holding them on broke and I was just in the wrong place. I dunno, I think I hit it. But I am not going to argue with them, big news of the call. NO CHARGE!


----------



## the Aerialist

We brought the big Willow down yesterday and hauled out all the brush. I did get smacked in the leg by an upper trunk section but I couldn't blame the rope man because we had no room to let it run because of a neighbor's shed right under it. Today we go back for the bigger rounds and cleanup. The weekend is booked and I have a backlog of work that should take me through January.


----------



## Grace Tree

We officially finished up this week so it's a couple weeks equipment repair and a couple of months letting my body heal. My wife bought me a tig welder for Christmas so this morning I collected all my Silky pole saw parts and pieces from my "wall of shame" to see what I could patch together. Near as I can figure I have enough parts to make a 60 ft. Longboy and a 110 ft. Hayauchi. I just have to learn how to make a weld that doesn't look like the herpes sore on a hooker's lip.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

Today was logging MDS style. I made up for every lawn I was ever kind to, and for good money too! Lol.
View attachment 210650


Nails.. jl351p. I'm bad about returning pm's, but that's a good one.. get the dozer blade too!


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 210651


tree MDS said:


> New gizmo showed up yesterday. Too bad we got all takedowns today!
> View attachment 210595



Add this gizmo to the fleet next, what a waste.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 210651
> 
> 
> Add this gizmo to the fleet next, what a waste.



Yes, but I already had the chipper and some other stuff, so I was running out of affordable ideas for new toys.. you get that load handler on and popping yet bud?? Lol.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but I already had the chipper and some other stuff, so I was running out of affordable ideas for new toys.. you get that load handler on and popping yet bud?? Lol.



Nah, I went with the home depot trailer don't even feel it behind the subaru even loaded with a yard of brush. At least I have my dignity though, I can still pull myself up a tree.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> We brought the big Willow down yesterday and hauled out all the brush. I did get smacked in the leg by an upper trunk section but I couldn't blame the rope man because we had no room to let it run because of a neighbor's shed right under it. Today we go back for the bigger rounds and cleanup. The weekend is booked and I have a backlog of work that should take me through January.



Man, and how long you been on that willow now?? And I'll bet you have one serious backlog, your work definitely last you quite a while! :biggrin:

AS should put you on salary, you're too funny old guy!


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Nah, I went with the home depot trailer don't even feel it behind the subaru even loaded with a yard of brush. At least I have my dignity though, I can still pull myself up a tree.



So can I, and I'm getting nastier and nastier every day bud (well, relatively speaking anyway). That thing is gonna be sweet for this scene.. the nature of the work made it a no brainer.. chuckle on though and I hope you get them balls you ordered from sherril in the mail and make it out on your own one day. Really man!


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Nah, I went with the home depot trailer don't even feel it behind the subaru even loaded with a yard of brush. At least I have my dignity though, I can still pull myself up a tree.



I was wondering what i could get away with using my Outback. I don't have a trailer hitch on mine so I am not sure where Slayer is gonna ride. How many yards do you think it will hold?


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> I was wondering what i could get away with using my Outback. I don't have a trailer hitch on mine so I am not sure where Slayer is gonna ride. How many yards do you think it will hold?



If ya mince it up nice you could get two yards in easy. I think I saw a pick of slayer in a vid with murph, looks like he will fit in the glove box without a problem.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> If ya mince it up nice you could get two yards in easy. I think I saw a pick of slayer in a vid with murph, looks like he will fit in the glove box without a problem.



Thank god that you take 2 weeks off between visits here , it actually takes that long for me to shake off your annoyance .... I mean at least AA occasionally makes a funny but you, damn not so much


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank god that you take 2 weeks off between visits here , it actually takes that long for me to shake off your annoyance .... I mean at least AA occasionally makes a funny but you, damn not so much



I know, I shouldn't be such a stranger. Between pulling trim and climbing trees I don't have alot of time. Good to know youre thinking of me though. Have a great weekend fellas.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> I know, I shouldn't be such a stranger. Between pulling trim and climbing trees I don't have alot of time. Good to know youre thinking of me though. Have a great weekend fellas.



Now that's funny , when you are in denial your hilarious ....


----------



## treemandan

I slept in, made coffee, took a nap, made some calls, almost let Slayer talk me into driving up to MDS and pissing him off, then spent the rest of the day making deroggitive comments on this forum til my wife came home with the rear brakes grinding around 5thirty. 

It was to late to get ahold of any real people so I called Autozone and asked how much for a set a pads for an 04 4 Runner. The kid said " 12 bucks" and after a few minutes of silence I asked if he had any real brake brake pads. He did, they were 50 bucks so I got those. The rotors measured right on the line so I slapped everything on, rotated the tires and made a mental note to call the place where she gets the oil changed and tell them to stop adding brake fluid to the ####ing car.

When i walked into the Autozone store the kid recognized me from yesterday when I had asked him why black wire was 2 dollars more than red. He said he had no idea and after a few moments of silence I asked him if there was anybody there that could answer that question. There wasn't so he told me its because black wire can also be used in houses and after a few more minutes of silence I told him to stop making stuff up. He said he didn't make the prices, I said," I never said you did, in fact I am sure you don't and please try to stay on the topic"

It was a legitimate question and i was curious for the answer , usually red stuff cost more than black so I really was in a quandry and still kinda am. What gives with that? Anybody know why black wire cost more than red? I might have known the answer but if i ever did I forgot it. I would have just gotten all red but I am way to anal for that bull####.

This is the time of year where we get a lot of salescalls; mortgage, phonebook, electricity. I have been handling these with full honesty ,integrity and authenticity. After they are finished with their introductory speil I say" Buddy, I didn't understand one ####ing word you just said." This makes for a short phone call, that's how i like it. One might get the idea I am a negative creep but if you change your perspective you will see this is not the case. I mean, Hell, at least now I am actually answering the phone. Right? Right.

I had to stop for while for a number of reasons. One being i owed my mechanic 2 bucks for an inspection sticker and he would call every other day and scream " TWO DOLLARS, I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!" I kinda get the idea he wished i never paid as he was having a lot of fun. I guess i was too but now we have a new game because yesterday i called him and asked if he wanted this ash log that had uprooted. You really have to watch what you say to people... especially that guy.
So he came down and we tossed the ash log in his pick-up, it was a small log, not a sphincter ripper of a log. Then we started talking about other logs, like highly valuable walnut logs. He mentioned something about them also being highly rare, it was then I pointed over yonder and asked " Like those dozen over there?"


----------



## jefflovstrom

You have way to much time on your hands!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You have way to much time on your hands!
> Jeff



I should expect and hope so. The brake job took about an hour, spent a buck fifty. Something like that goes for around 5 bills. Besides, its my time, not yers. I figure I am ahead cause I ain't out stringing Christmas lights for money.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> We have a couple more days at this modest dwelling. Lol, I hope it snows again next October.. eekk.
> View attachment 210596



looks like a house I know in ridgefield


----------



## the Aerialist

*Quality work takes time ...*



tree MDS said:


> Man, and how long you been on that willow now?? And I'll bet you have one serious backlog, your work definitely last you quite a while! :biggrin:
> 
> AS should put you on salary, you're too funny old guy!



Well it was a rather large Willow and there were some difficulties to handle and obstacles to overcome;

Day One: Took down lower limbs and two major limbs that were untangled in and over two smaller Maples that required a lot of rigging and rope work so as not to damage the Maples. Loss of my chipper meant the brush and limbs had to be reduced in the dump with a chainsaw and the longer sections loaded on the trailer. We filled both to capacity.

Day Two: after a three day weather wait brought the rest of the tree down and filled truck and trailer to capacity. We got all the tops and branches and some of the larger rounds out but left the main trunk sections.

Day Three (today): Back with just the dump to load the remaining big rounds and do my usual excellent clean-up. Four hours total.

Not having my chipper definitely added a day to the job. The tree was big enough to win the bid @ $3k so I made $1000 a day, which is right about where I like to be. The fact that is was inaccessible to any kind of equipment made it tough for the bucket queens to outbid me on this one. I don't doubt that one of you aces could have worked the Willow faster, even given the obstacles it sprawled over (the neighbors shed and the Maples), but quality work takes time and I doubt if any of you are willing to match me there.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Well it was a rather large Willow and there were some difficulties to handle and obstacles to overcome;
> 
> Day One: Took down lower limbs and two major limbs that were untangled in and over two smaller Maples that required a lot of rigging and rope work so as not to damage the Maples. Loss of my chipper meant the brush and limbs had to be reduced in the dump with a chainsaw and the longer sections loaded on the trailer. We filled both to capacity.
> 
> Day Two: after a three day weather wait brought the rest of the tree down and filled truck and trailer to capacity. We got all the tops and branches and some of the larger rounds out but left the main trunk sections.
> 
> Day Three (today): Back with just the dump to load the remaining big rounds and do my usual excellent clean-up. Four hours total.
> 
> Not having my chipper definitely added a day to the job. The tree was big enough to win the bid @ $3k so I made $1000 a day, which is right about where I like to be. The fact that is was inaccessible to any kind of equipment made it tough for the bucket queens to outbid me on this one. I don't doubt that one of you aces could have worked the Willow faster, even given the obstacles it sprawled over (the neighbors shed and the Maples), but quality work takes time and I doubt if any of you are willing to match me there.



You are living in your own tiny delusional world you old meth head.. that's okay though, enjoy it while it lasts! :biggrin:


----------



## tree md

On my way to the deer woods... Then I got to come home and work on the stump grinder for Monday.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So I removed a big nasty cherry, had a bunch of rot in it, could see thru the base, something that AA would not climb, because it was a DANGEROUS TREE, not. Anyways, this was at my gated community that wont let me leave. Mrs B, the HO went out and bought all brand new LED flat screens, one a 3D. I think a total of 6. So what to do with this old (2yrs) 54" LCD that is in perfect condition?, lets see if Scott would want it. 
I lost my tact when she asked, thought she was kidding at first! We are picking it up today. 54" Sony HD!! Thing is mint. It was in one of those rooms that you are not suppose to go in, so I don't think it was used much. Must be nice to go to Best Buy and drop 10g's on TV's! Mr B is 3rd at Deere, I would love to see his annual bonus. Going to put it in the basement so the wife can get busy with the Zumba, love that stuff, she has a 20 year old butt again! Plus we can play the WII on it, as everyone knows that system is lame unless it is on a huge TV. Now, if I can just get the other HO to let me have his Pantara..........................


----------



## the Aerialist

*Posts like yours make this forum a poorer place for all of us ...*



tree MDS said:


> You are living in your own tiny delusional world you old meth head.. that's okay though, enjoy it while it lasts! :biggrin:



Calling me a "Meth Head" is an ad hominem personal attack and will be duly reported to the moderation team. When I supposed that you were a "Child Molester" in retaliation to you suggesting I was a homosexual I got a warning from a moderator at which time I said that in the future I would let them handle these types of juvenile trash talking, which is their job after all.



> *Description of Ad Hominem*
> 
> Translated from Latin to English, "Ad Hominem" means "against the man" or "against the person."



For the record the only drugs I take are those prescribed by my doctors, and none at all when I am working. As to living in a delusional world, the fact that I took down a difficult and dangerous large Willow tree without damage to property or injuries to persons while keeping the customer completely satisfied that the $3000 they paid me to do it was money well spent says volumes of the level of my delusions. Further, the fact that I have done this for going on five years and hundreds of similar trees without damage or injuries gives wonder to just who is delusional here.

I don't mind if you criticize my methods and practices MDS, but to make every post a personal attack just shows how lacking _you_ are. By continually harassing me with no content in your posts it makes this forum poorer.


----------



## jefflovstrom

opcorn:


----------



## sgreanbeans

_de·lu·sion·al  [dih-loo-zhuh-nl] Show IPA
adjective
1.
having false or unrealistic beliefs or opinions: Senators who think they will get agreement on a comprehensive tax bill are delusional.
2.
Psychiatry . maintaining fixed false beliefs even when confronted with facts, usually as a result of mental illness: He was so delusional and paranoid that he thought everybody was conspiring against him._

Interesting!


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> I know, I shouldn't be such a stranger. Between pulling trim and climbing trees I don't have alot of time. Good to know youre thinking of me though. Have a great weekend fellas.



I am sure your pulling plenty but is more like your pulling your pud.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bet this could pull some brush

HILLBILLY LAWN MOWER

And here is a new chipper for ya AA, thought it would fit well with your other tree equipment

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/grd/2675509362.html

HEY, CHECK THIS OUT!!! I found it!!

http://www.steinerturf.com/attachments.asp?c=All&p=1


----------



## TreeAce

sgreanbeans said:


> So I removed a big nasty cherry, had a bunch of rot in it, could see thru the base, something that AA would not climb, because it was a DANGEROUS TREE, not. Anyways, this was at my gated community that wont let me leave. Mrs B, the HO went out and bought all brand new LED flat screens, one a 3D. I think a total of 6. So what to do with this old (2yrs) 54" LCD that is in perfect condition?, lets see if Scott would want it.
> I lost my tact when she asked, thought she was kidding at first! We are picking it up today. 54" Sony HD!! Thing is mint. It was in one of those rooms that you are not suppose to go in, so I don't think it was used much. Must be nice to go to Best Buy and drop 10g's on TV's! Mr B is 3rd at Deere, I would love to see his annual bonus. Going to put it in the basement so the wife can get busy with the Zumba, love that stuff, she has a 20 year old butt again! Plus we can play the WII on it, as everyone knows that system is lame unless it is on a huge TV. Now, if I can just get the other HO to let me have his Pantara..........................



Wow and I thought the wife was doing good when she came home from work and said her boss offered us his 50 inch sony. But this thing is 11 years old and not a flat screen. Although I guess it is HD ready, it was top o the line in its day. So I said hell ya we take! We are house shopping and plan to us it as a basement TV. Nice score sgreanbeans!


----------



## sgreanbeans

This has nothing to do with anything. I cannot quit watching this video. This is living

Probably the most crazy man in the world - YouTube


----------



## Toddppm

That's sick! I wonder if he gets any lift on that suit? Looked a little close trying to guess if he'd make it over those plateaus. I don't know why he pulled the chute , looks like he could have gone another couple minutes, I'd be tempted not to pull it at all after a while.

Go Pro has some killer demo videos put together fomr different sources, got to get me one. I have the old school helmet cam that is wired to the camera, blah.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> This has nothing to do with anything. I cannot quit watching this video. This is living
> 
> Probably the most crazy man in the world - YouTube



WOW .. thats all I got


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> WOW .. thats all I got


 
Amen


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> This has nothing to do with anything. I cannot quit watching this video. This is living
> 
> Probably the most crazy man in the world - YouTube



That is insane, wonder how fast hes going?

sgreanbean you get my message?


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Amen



Whats amazing to me is there are towns that are on the sides of beautiful mountains with waterfalls and #### I mean thats is almost as amazing as the video


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> This has nothing to do with anything. I cannot quit watching this video. This is living
> 
> Probably the most crazy man in the world - YouTube



Lol I was just tired did not want to walk back Good thing no down draft :jawdrop:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

sgreanbeans said:


> This has nothing to do with anything. I cannot quit watching this video. This is living
> 
> Probably the most crazy man in the world - YouTube



"bat#### crazy" lol


----------



## tree MDS

Chip away, chip away..
View attachment 210777


Holy crap is it freezing with this wind on top of Avon mountain today! I am letting the boys catch up on cleanup while I warm up. Then I am gonna load another half forest of lumber and haul it home. Lol, these guys are the best ever, I kid you not!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Chip away, chip away..
> View attachment 210777
> 
> 
> Holy crap is it freezing with this wind on top of Avon mountain today! I am letting the boys catch up on cleanup while I warm up. Then I am gonna load another half forest of lumber and haul it home. Lol, these guys are the best ever, I kid you not!



Are you charging extra for the mulch job?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> Chip away, chip away..
> View attachment 210777
> 
> 
> Holy crap is it freezing with this wind on top of Avon mountain today! I am letting the boys catch up on cleanup while I warm up. Then I am gonna load another half forest of lumber and haul it home. Lol, these guys are the best ever, I kid you not!



Were's the saftey helmet??...looks like a big mess to me......nice bandit chipper though


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree md said:


> On my way to the deer woods... Then I got to come home and work on the stump grinder for Monday.



You still can hunt deer back east?, been over in CA for while now, so been upland game hunting, and boy its fun!..lots of birds.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You would not believe my 'Kill' in the last 2 day's. 
( WII) lol
Jeff
thats weeeee


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> You would not believe my 'Kill' in the last 2 day's.
> ( WII) lol
> Jeff
> thats weeeee



OMG, I hope I dont sound like FTA!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

sgreanbeans said:


> This has nothing to do with anything. I cannot quit watching this video. This is living
> 
> Probably the most crazy man in the world - YouTube



very cool! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I found out there's full blown tattle tale rat amoungst us so beware of comments made cause , well just because ..


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I found out there's full blown tattle tale rat amoungst us so beware of comments made cause , well just because ..



Ya think? I know I always call for Mommy when the other boys call me names. Thought that was SOP for ninjas, treemen, special forces guys, and the like.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I found out there's full blown tattle tale rat amoungst us so beware of comments made cause , well just because ..



Omg its time to call orkin I hate rats:monkey:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I found out there's full blown tattle tale rat amoungst us so beware of comments made cause , well just because ..



Nah, nah nah. You got to tell it all now man, ain't gonna stand for this #####footing, Let's go, I haven't got all night, my supper is waiting.


----------



## Zale

Spent the day helping a friend sell Xmas trees. Its fun watching the little kids pick out the "perfect" tree. Gets you in the spirit of the holidays.


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> Spent the day helping a friend sell Xmas trees. Its fun watching the little kids pick out the "perfect" tree. Gets you in the spirit of the holidays.



Do you mean " the SPIRITS of the holidays"? Cause my wife had her mom and dad come up to help with decorations, by noon I was pouring booze down my throat just to be able to cope.

I WILL stay drunk until its over. I WILL answer any and all questions with a tired inebriated look. I WILL NOT defend the honor of Santa Clause by letting my house burn down and buying as much Chinese junk as you think we can afford or need. I WILL smash that Godam WII against the wall if you keep up that sobbing because I ate you with my Mario riding on that little green dragon.

Here are a couple songs I wrote. I will probably get banned. GOOD! #### you all anyway.


... Then one ####ed up Christmas night
Satan came to say
" Jewdats with yer nose so big
I think yer a ####ing pig"




And:

Deck the halls with balls of matza
falla la la la la la la
Thanks to Christ I ain't a schvatza
fall a la la la , la la la la


I beg forgiveness, I do I do. I deserve to burn in Hell. I know i know. Please understand my strife. Ban me? Its yer loss.


----------



## Zale

treemandan said:


> Do you mean " the SPIRITS of the holidays"? Cause my wife had her mom and dad come up to help with decorations, by noon I was pouring booze down my throat just to be able to cope.
> 
> I WILL stay drunk until its over. I WILL answer any and all questions with a tired inebriated look. I WILL NOT defend the honor of Santa Clause by letting my house burn down and buying as much Chinese junk as you think we can afford or need. I WILL smash that Godam WII against the wall if you keep up that sobbing because I ate you with my Mario riding on that little green dragon.
> 
> Here are a couple songs I wrote. I will probably get banned. GOOD! #### you all anyway.
> 
> 
> ... Then one ####ed up Christmas night
> Satan came to say
> " Jewdats with yer nose so big
> I think yer a ####ing pig"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> 
> Deck the halls with balls of matza
> falla la la la la la la
> Thanks to Christ I ain't a schvatza
> fall a la la la , la la la la
> 
> 
> I beg forgiveness, I do I do. I deserve to burn in Hell. I know i know. Please understand my strife. Ban me? Its yer loss.




That wasn't quite the spirit I was talking about.


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> That wasn't quite the spirit I was talking about.



Oh, my bad, you must be talking about the spirit of volume sales then.


----------



## treeman82

Was supposed to leave really early this morning to finish up an out of town job I started last week. Everybody was supposed to be at my friend's place at 7:00 so we could leave and be there by 8:15ish. I get over there at 6:50, get the gear and chipper onto his truck... truck is warmed up, 7:15... man they are running late. 7:30, nobody has shown up. Try making some phone calls, nobody is picking up. Customer not happy, but I was able to calm them down. So I swapped Saturday for Sunday... was able to see some clients, got paid, even got some money up front (client insisted). Tomorrow I bring the whip, and "sorry, the chipper winch is broken, gonna have to do it the old fashioned way." Had to fire my 2 guys about 10 days ago, so now going through the hiring process again... kind of sucks, but it had to be done.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Was supposed to leave really early this morning to finish up an out of town job I started last week. Everybody was supposed to be at my friend's place at 7:00 so we could leave and be there by 8:15ish. I get over there at 6:50, get the gear and chipper onto his truck... truck is warmed up, 7:15... man they are running late. 7:30, nobody has shown up. Try making some phone calls, nobody is picking up. Customer not happy, but I was able to calm them down. So I swapped Saturday for Sunday... was able to see some clients, got paid, even got some money up front (client insisted). Tomorrow I bring the whip, and "sorry, the chipper winch is broken, gonna have to do it the old fashioned way." Had to fire my 2 guys about 10 days ago, so now going through the hiring process again... kind of sucks, but it had to be done.



Well there's yer problem! You have friends. I suggest keeping them out of your business or just getting rid of them all together. Things will go much smoother, you'll be much happier. You'll see.


----------



## the Aerialist

*On this we agree ...*



treemandan said:


> Well there's yer problem! You have friends. I suggest keeping them out of your business or just getting rid of them all together. Things will go much smoother, you'll be much happier. You'll see.



The only thing worse than hiring friends is hiring relatives. Cousin Lee is still suffering from PTSD and has a tendency to freeze up at the wrong time and Nephew JohnBoy can't ever get to work on time and is unreliable for showing up at all at times.

We did manage to deadwood and trim two old Oaks as well as take out a pretty big dead Pine within five feet of the house today, and removed a broken branch out of a small Maple. All in all a good day, sunny but cold. Beats working in the heat anytime.


----------



## tree md

woodsman44 said:


> You still can hunt deer back east?, been over in CA for while now, so been upland game hunting, and boy its fun!..lots of birds.



Our archery season goes from Oct. 1 to Jan 15th. There's a gun season for about two weeks at the end of Nov. till early Dec.. I haven't gun hunted in years tho. I do hunt the entire archery season tho.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> The only thing worse than hiring friends is hiring relatives. Cousin Lee is still suffering from PTSD and has a tendency to freeze up at the wrong time and Nephew JohnBoy can't ever get to work on time and is unreliable for showing up at all at times.
> 
> We did manage to deadwood and trim two old Oaks as well as take out a pretty big dead Pine within five feet of the house today, and removed a broken branch out of a small Maple. All in all a good day, sunny but cold. Beats working in the heat anytime.



Actually hiring a whole group of inbred rednecks maybe the worst thing ever .... I see it all the time guys shows up in a fancy est. truck which prolly isn't his sells the hell outta someone who doesn't know any better then delivers the same gang of guys that meets every 2nd Sunday of the month to pick up beer cans on the side of the interstate in there fancy orange jumpsuits ....


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> The only thing worse than hiring friends is hiring relatives. Cousin Lee is still suffering from PTSD and has a tendency to freeze up at the wrong time and Nephew JohnBoy can't ever get to work on time and is unreliable for showing up at all at times.
> 
> We did manage to deadwood and trim two old Oaks as well as take out a pretty big dead Pine within five feet of the house today, and removed a broken branch out of a small Maple. All in all a good day, sunny but cold. Beats working in the heat anytime.



You scare me dude and coming from me that is really saying something.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually hiring a whole group of inbred rednecks maybe the worst thing ever .... I see it all the time guys shows up in a fancy est. truck which prolly isn't his sells the hell outta someone who doesn't know any better then delivers the same gang of guys that meets every 2nd Sunday of the month to pick up beer cans on the side of the interstate in there fancy orange jumpsuits ....



I usually get the stories about a case of beer a night, herione addiction and being on parole the second week after they start. Last dude started in on the second day while I was driving us to the jobsite. I snapped at him " Do you really think that is something I want to hear?"


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Was supposed to leave really early this morning to finish up an out of town job I started last week. Everybody was supposed to be at my friend's place at 7:00 so we could leave and be there by 8:15ish. I get over there at 6:50, get the gear and chipper onto his truck... truck is warmed up, 7:15... man they are running late. 7:30, nobody has shown up. Try making some phone calls, nobody is picking up. Customer not happy, but I was able to calm them down. So I swapped Saturday for Sunday... was able to see some clients, got paid, even got some money up front (client insisted). Tomorrow I bring the whip, and "sorry, the chipper winch is broken, gonna have to do it the old fashioned way." Had to fire my 2 guys about 10 days ago, so now going through the hiring process again... kind of sucks, but it had to be done.



I can't do it. I tried even knowing I couldn't. I mean the hiring and firing, running the chipper ain't to bad.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> That is insane, wonder how fast hes going?
> 
> sgreanbean you get my message?



Nope, natta, zilch, nothing!


----------



## treeman82

Actually I was taking my friend's truck, he was busy with something else. Seeing how I have nobody working with me right now on a regular basis, I was supposed to take his 1 or 2 of his guys with me to complete the job.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Friends and relatives never work. I had my best friend come out and work for me, we no longer talk. Had my nephews out, we no longer talk. Had my cousins come out, we no longer talk. One would think I am the problem, but I was not. They all thought that they could take advantage of me, doing less than the other guys because of who they where to me. Milking hours and stealing supply's out of the shop for their cars. They mis-took my kindness for weakness. I do not play that. They where all told to take a walk, sucks, because I miss my friend, the family, I could care less if I ever speak to them again! I now hire people I don't know, with no experience. I will show them the way of the Jedi. I have 2 young guys now, they knew nothing. Going on 2 years with them, great kids, both will be very good when they are ready to fight the darkside. Other, first padawan is next inline for a GF at the Big O. He didn't know a damn thing either until I got my hands on him (that sounded pretty gay). Teach from scratch or hire a verifiable pro. Dudes from "uncle bubba's hacka tree" never work either. Show them the way of the force and when you leave the job site, they go back to the darkside. Get them young and clueless, then they will learn the right way from the beginning. 

On a side note, both boys grew up hard, with out dads. With a very gloomy future ahead of them. Just like me, same with Nic, the first kid I trained from scratch. All wanted to show me up, still do, LOL. As if the have something to prove to me, as if I took over the role of father. I have no problem with this, as I was trained by a guy that also had a dad that was not around......................who took me under his wing and showed me the way. Whether by a pat on the back or a boot in the a s s. Coincidence? I think not. 
I wish Bill, my mentor was still around. I would like him to see the impact he had on many lives, with his lineage passed down. The way it should be. I know that if I did not run into these 2 boys when I did, they would be heading down a very dark path. In a way, the trees saved them. Cheesy? sure, but in a good way!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I'll add this 2. You see crews out and about with a army of guys, to the untrained eye, it looks like they are a big outfit with all those people. To me, it looks like a bunch of Monkeys trying to fornicate with a football. I will take just a couple highly trained and educated, motivated, young lads over a bunch of drunk, out of work, meth head, full grown, "hardened" tree men any day.
Blakes saying comes to mind, only I will change it a bit. You can have 10 guys who are pros at knowing nothing or 2 who want to learn everything.............does that make any sense!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have 8 climbers and 5 groundies. We rock!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I have 8 climbers and 5 groundies. We rock!
> Jeff



lol, You dont count!


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> I'll add this 2. You see crews out and about with a army of guys, to the untrained eye, it looks like they are a big outfit with all those people. To me, it looks like a bunch of Monkeys trying to fornicate with a football. I will take just a couple highly trained and educated, motivated, young lads over a bunch of drunk, out of work, meth head, full grown, "hardened" tree men any day.
> Blakes saying comes to mind, only I will change it a bit. You can have 10 guys who are pros at knowing nothing or 2 who want to learn everything.............does that make any sense!



Depends on the job. Sometimes a bunch a dopes dragging brush is just what you need to get the job done, but for the most part one or two quality dudes is way better. The last guy I worked for always had 3-4 on the ground and I thought I was a king #### climber as I could usually keep them all busy clearing the LZ but time has taught me that the reason so many groundies were needed is cause the trees we did were really cake work for the climber and allowed me to blow out tons of debris all the time. The trees I normally end up with now are a bit trickier and require more precise rigging and ropework in which case 2 skilled guys on the ground is the best setup if not almost an imperative.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Depends on the job. Sometimes a bunch a dopes dragging brush is just what you need to get the job done, but for the most part one or two quality dudes is way better. The last guy I worked for always had 3-4 on the ground and I thought I was a king #### climber as I could usually keep them all busy clearing the LZ but time has taught me that the reason so many groundies were needed is cause the trees we did were really cake work for the climber and allowed me to blow out tons of debris all the time. The trees I normally end up with now are a bit trickier and require more precise rigging and ropework in which case 2 skilled guys on the ground is the best setup if not almost an imperative.



Word 

and I must admit, I have 2 knuckle draggers on call for those jobs! They are retired Marines/Army that have nothing much better to do, but kill fish and beer cans. They are always ready to get out of the house, and they are decent guys too. Gave them a few shirts and a hard hat, so when they do come, they are ready to roll. Like you, that is few and far between. The Army dude was a crane/heavy equipment operator, if things go right in the next couple years, he may be coming out of retirement!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Nope, natta, zilch, nothing!



I sent you a couple in your visitor message thing. I was out your way looking at a truck at I-80 equipment.


----------



## TreeAce

I personally prefer to have two skilled / dependable groundies and then keep a list of people who like the work here n there thing. Seems like these types will always show up for the big job here n there but in the long run they just can't/won't be reliable. Mostly addiction problems imo. And sometimes transportation trouble doesnt help. Although ultimately the two go hand in hand mostly.


----------



## treeman75

I have one of the best ground guys around here working for me. We work great together! In tree work you always have to be thinking one step ahead of everything. He worked for me for a couple years but i couldnt keep him busy in the winter. I think he is staying now, he likes my mini the hardest part of the job now is running the chipper and raking.


----------



## treeclimber101

I have been lucky to work with some decent people sure does make a huge difference to see a tree come down as it should , and you can't call any one person a superstar its the entire crew jiving that makes for "easy" money making days ....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

I had a young guy working with us towards the end of the season. He was smart and had some common since and had a spring in his step. I would ask him to get me somthing and he would run to get it. I will be calling him in March.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I have been lucky to work with some decent people sure does make a huge difference to see a tree come down as it should , and you can't call any one person a superstar its the entire crew jiving that makes for "easy" money making days ....:hmm3grin2orange:



When we get to the job we always look for the easist and safest we of getting it done. We are always "jiving"! The HO and neibors are always impressed and say we make it look easy.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I am gonna use a shotgun to kill a mosquito and go get my bucket to decorate my 30 ft blue atlas , for 2 reasons ne because I can and :two I am struggling with a hangover that I can't shake thanks Crown Royal for that and I am feeling oober lazy and just want it done .... And waving around 3 sections of hanger poles with lights on them just doesn't sound fun , Oh and I will take some pics LOL


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> I had a young guy working with us towards the end of the season. He was smart and had some common since and had a spring in his step. I would ask him to get me somthing and he would run to get it. I will be calling him in March.



I was working with his alter ego, I would ask him to get me the blue thing, he would trip over his feet and get me the orange thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I am gonna use a shotgun to kill a mosquito and go get my bucket to decorate my 30 ft blue atlas , for 2 reasons ne because I can and :two I am struggling with a hangover that I can't shake thanks Crown Royal for that and I am feeling oober lazy and just want it done .... And waving around 3 sections of hanger poles with lights on them just doesn't sound fun , Oh and I will take some pics LOL



At least you live in a state that you can't pump your own gas! LOL!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> At least you live in a state that you can't pump your own gas! LOL!
> Jeff



Yup thought about the light thing and then I decided that tomorrow is another day , besides the sun is unusually bright out there today


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yup thought about the light thing and then I decided that tomorrow is another day , besides the sun is unusually bright out there today



I have no idea what you are saying, but I like it.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

OMG. Laura's breaking my balls over this wedding ####. I gave her $4K cash to get it done and over with hoping that would be the end of it but i keep getting these hour long calls discussing the details and how four grand ain't enough. It's not like she's gold digger but it seems 4 thousand dollars isn't shiot in today's party planning world.


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> OMG. Laura's breaking my balls over this wedding ####. I gave her $4K cash to get it done and over with hoping that would be the end of it but i keep getting these hour long calls discussing the details and how four grand ain't enough. It's not like she's gold digger but it seems 4 thousand dollars isn't shiot in today's party planning world.




Yeah, I just tied the knot in October..........4 G`s wont even cover the caterer, better triple that & have a little extra just in case! Good Luck & congrats!!


LXT............


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakesmaster said:


> OMG. Laura's breaking my balls over this wedding ####. I gave her $4K cash to get it done and over with hoping that would be the end of it but i keep getting these hour long calls discussing the details and how four grand ain't enough. It's not like she's gold digger but it seems 4 thousand dollars isn't shiot in today's party planning world.



It's not Blakes, I feel your pain. Nothing turns me off more that watching a woman plan a wedding. It's usually this overhyped, overpriced fantasy that they are trying to realize because it's something they've been idealizing since their youth. Bunch of BS and everyone should know that. 

Got mine done for 2500 all told or something like that. Small, sleigh ride, cabin in the woods type affair. Steaks and beer too, loved it and so did she.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nailsbeats said:


> It's not Blakes, I feel your pain. Nothing turns me off more that watching a woman plan a wedding. It's usually this overhyped, overpriced fantasy that they are trying to realize because it's something they've been idealizing since their youth. Bunch of BS and everyone should know that.
> 
> Got mine done for 2500 all told or something like that. Small, sleigh ride, cabin in the woods type affair. Steaks and beer too, loved it and so did she.



I hear ya, brother, just #####ing a bit is all. All I know is I got a pretty girl that loves my dumb ass and cooks me dinner and takes care of me and I don't want her to go away...ever. Poor girl is out doing laundry right now so I can leave her for some random ass trees in Connecticut that mds couldn't figure out how to put on the ground. I'm a lucky dude and I'll make the day special for her, regardless how hard it hits my wallet.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear ya, brother, just #####ing a bit is all. All I know is I got a pretty girl that loves my dumb ass and cooks me dinner and takes care of me and I don't want her to go away...ever. Poor girl is out doing laundry right now so I can leave her for some random ass trees in Connecticut that mds couldn't figure out how to put on the ground. I'm a lucky dude and I'll make the day special for her, regardless how hard it hits my wallet.



Thus it begins.....lol.

Ya, you gotta do it eventually when you have a keeper.

Hey, I sent MDS a PM to see what size winch he has on the JD, do you know? I see he's been ousted.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> OMG. Laura's breaking my balls over this wedding ####. I gave her $4K cash to get it done and over with hoping that would be the end of it but i keep getting these hour long calls discussing the details and how four grand ain't enough. It's not like she's gold digger but it seems 4 thousand dollars isn't shiot in today's party planning world.



I think ours was 8-10k. The one thing I wish i could take back is spending 1200 bones on flowers! It just seems like a waste now.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nailsbeats said:


> Thus it begins.....lol.
> 
> Ya, you gotta do it eventually when you have a keeper.
> 
> Hey, I sent MDS a PM to see what size winch he has on the JD, do you know? I see he's been ousted.



He's back in...for now. lol Whatever he has going is surely a bad ass setup even though I bust his balls about it. We pulled some real big trees from a backyard last week with it. Leaning toward tractor with winch as opposed to skidsteer at this point myself after seeing what his rig will do.


----------



## TreeAce

Blakesmaster said:


> OMG. Laura's breaking my balls over this wedding ####. I gave her $4K cash to get it done and over with hoping that would be the end of it but i keep getting these hour long calls discussing the details and how four grand ain't enough. It's not like she's gold digger but it seems 4 thousand dollars isn't shiot in today's party planning world.



$4k .....thats a good start. LOL, good luck. My wedden was pretty nice I guess. Pretty pricey for sure. Of course her parents were/are rather broke. My parents ponied up for the booze....good thing cuz we was def putting away some licker. Everything else the wife and I payed for....it was ugly. And hears the thing, when the dust settled after we got home from honeymoon and wifey thought it over, she said "we shoulda just took a super kick as.s honeymoon and skipped the wedding. Get married, but on the cheap. She also freely admits, to this day, that NO ONE could have EVER told her any different and a big fancy wedding WAS how it WOULD be for her! But now she knows different. Iwill say one other thing about women and weddings....watching my daughters play wedding over n over, with there stuffed animales lined up and two white bed sheets folded and layed out to walk down the "isle", well...kinda makes me think our big over priced wedding mit of been worth it for the wife somehow. Even though it was ultimately anti-climatic.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Rigged up a yarding operation today ...*

Dropped three locusts in a wooded steeply sloped backyard today. I put a block up in a tree at the top and used the Steiner like a yarder to pull them up to the top with one of my pull lines. I have a gas power capstan wench that would have done it, but the tractor was much faster.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakesmaster said:


> He's back in...for now. lol Whatever he has going is surely a bad ass setup even though I bust his balls about it. We pulled some real big trees from a backyard last week with it. Leaning toward tractor with winch as opposed to skidsteer at this point myself after seeing what his rig will do.



I'm thinking the Farmi 351, that's what I am currently looking at, he's either got that or a Farmi 501.


----------



## Bomber

100' chestnut oak today. That thing rocked when I rigged out the top.


----------



## ozzy42

Blakesmaster said:


> OMG. Laura's breaking my balls over this wedding ####. I gave her $4K cash to get it done and over with hoping that would be the end of it but i keep getting these hour long calls discussing the details and how four grand ain't enough. It's not like she's gold digger but it seems 4 thousand dollars isn't shiot in today's party planning world.



Been there done that.

Remember,,''It's HERday'' You're just lucky enough to be part of it.

She will remember every little detail of the wedding ,good and bad, for years and years.
So do the best you can for HER day.

BTW Congrats!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I sent you a couple in your visitor message thing. I was out your way looking at a truck at I-80 equipment.



Bummer!, I didnt see it. We could have met up and grabbed lunch! I-80 seems to have it together, I almost bought a elevator from them, backed out at the last moment, when the Wild Thing blew up my newer F-250. The mechs there seemed like they knew what they where doing. I don't think they are a white wash outfit, like the one down south. Was watching them go thru one, looked like they where pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> I'm thinking the Farmi 351, that's what I am currently looking at, he's either got that or a Farmi 501.



Farmi JL 351P nails, that's the one I have. Its got the "dozer blade", which is handy and gives a good spot to mount a hitch. Sorry I didn't get back to you in pm, just lazy about that, and have been busy. I did mention something in this thread for you, but I guess you missed it


----------



## sgreanbeans

Man this weather is gonna be the death of me, constantly changing the schedule, have tons of work, all in back yards or jobs where I need the skid loader, ground was all nice and frozen, now its 34 with a high of 38, this week....almost 50, we just had a bunch of rain and a little snow, so its going to be a pig pen out there. FML! 
Then, add in the fact that I have not slept over 4 hours on any giving night for 2 weeks now............................


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> $4k .....thats a good start. LOL, good luck. My wedden was pretty nice I guess. Pretty pricey for sure. Of course her parents were/are rather broke. My parents ponied up for the booze....good thing cuz we was def putting away some licker. Everything else the wife and I payed for....it was ugly. And hears the thing, when the dust settled after we got home from honeymoon and wifey thought it over, she said "we shoulda just took a super kick as.s honeymoon and skipped the wedding. Get married, but on the cheap. She also freely admits, to this day, that NO ONE could have EVER told her any different and a big fancy wedding WAS how it WOULD be for her! But now she knows different. Iwill say one other thing about women and weddings....watching my daughters play wedding over n over, with there stuffed animales lined up and two white bed sheets folded and layed out to walk down the "isle", well...kinda makes me think our big over priced wedding mit of been worth it for the wife somehow. Even though it was ultimately anti-climatic.



I was lucky, we...........SHE, had a huge wedding planned, then the Marines thru a wrench in, I received orders to Japan. Ended up getting married on April Fools day! In my living room, with a VERY small crowd. Cost about 300 bucks total! Still haven't gone on a honeymoon tho, and we have been married 16 years! We had planned on Aruba


----------



## tree MDS

You guys got this, I have some calls to make in the truck.. where it is coincidentally warm and toasty. Hahaha.
View attachment 211091


----------



## flushcut

I dropped off my chipper at the shop she got her period by leaking hydro fluid.


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Farmi JL 351P nails, that's the one I have. Its got the "dozer blade", which is handy and gives a good spot to mount a hitch. Sorry I didn't get back to you in pm, just lazy about that, and have been busy. I did mention something in this thread for you, but I guess you missed it



Must have missed it, Thanks bud. Does that come with a hitch mount?


----------



## tree MDS

You just gotta drill four holes nails. I guess I should do some work now, lol.
View attachment 211095


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> OMG. Laura's breaking my balls over this wedding ####. I gave her $4K cash to get it done and over with hoping that would be the end of it but i keep getting these hour long calls discussing the details and how four grand ain't enough. It's not like she's gold digger but it seems 4 thousand dollars isn't shiot in today's party planning world.



$ 4k outta secure a half decent DJ .... YOU GOT A LONG WAY TO GO BEFORE YOUR THERE ...


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> You just gotta drill four holes nails. I guess I should do some work now, lol.
> View attachment 211095



Dead sexy MDS........


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> $ 4k outta secure a half decent DJ .... YOU GOT A LONG WAY TO GO BEFORE YOUR THERE ...



Yeah, well, Blakes don't know... BUT HE WILL OH HE WILL. Poor Sob, you think we should go up there and get him out before its to late?


----------



## treemandan

I got up at 6 am. Hardest thing I ever recall doing. I went to pick up an RG50 at the rental yard but they only had a Super J 1625. On my way to the first job I saw the RG50 I had reserved coming back but I tore on ahead.

First stump. Halfway into it I was allready beginning to feel it.









I did about 7 other smaller ones then went to do these 2 poplars. This one me and 48inch dropped the trunk across the drive onto the load of chips I dumped on the other side.











I WAS longing to eat a bullet by the time I got to this one. I sliced it down a bit first.










I got the machine back by 1 and was done.


----------



## ozzy42

sgreanbeans said:


> We had planned on Aruba



Does Mrs sgreanbeans know of these plans?Gals seem to come up missing a lot there.


----------



## treemandan

ozzy42 said:


> Does Mrs sgreanbeans know of these plans?Gals seem to come up missing a lot there.



I had tried, I guess I wasn't doing it right, she's still here, I can hear her up there now, don't know what she is hollering about, got my ear plugs and my side by side for in case she comes down.


----------



## tree MDS

Had my first geezer walk yesterday. It was actually pretty cool. We're gonna put Blakes up a sycamore with it at the bird sanctuary today, probably a white oak too. I'll get some pics.. hopefully that gay beard gets caught in it!


----------



## flushcut

flushcut said:


> I dropped off my chipper at the shop she got her period by leaking hydro fluid.



Pump shot parts on order. My week shot to hell with a possible recovery on friday but I am looking at eight straight hours of chipping no joke.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Had my first geezer walk yesterday. It was actually pretty cool. We're gonna put Blakes up a sycamore with it at the bird sanctuary today, probably a white oak too. I'll get some pics.. hopefully that gay beard gets caught in it!



I would let Eddie try it out next time him and Pablo come up, but I'm afraid of the thing throwing a rod, or snapping the crank!


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 211414
View attachment 211415

Did a nice crown reduction on a western red cedar, subordanated it to some lateralls.


----------



## ozzy42

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 211414
> View attachment 211415
> 
> Did a nice crown reduction on a western red cedar, subordanated it to some lateralls.



I'm all for giving the HO what they want after they've been educated to te consequences but ,calling it''crown reduction'',,,''subordanated to some laterals''??

You got to be kidding us ,right?


----------



## mr. holden wood

ozzy42 said:


> I'm all for giving the HO what they want after they've been educated to te consequences but ,calling it''crown reduction'',,,''subordanated to some laterals''??
> 
> You got to be kidding us ,right?



Yeah, half way through a removal. It's crazy though how many people come up to me asking to do this to trees. You either can have a bush or a tree theres no in between. I guess some people don't agree, you see them like this all over town,


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Yeah, half way through a removal. It's crazy though how many people come up to me asking to do this to trees. You either can have a bush or a tree theres no in between. I guess some people don't agree, you see them like this all over town,



Back in the day I'm not sure when. that was the way to trim trees and every tree guy was going about doing or at least in my town they where. I'm just guessing its gotten inbreeded in peoples minds that that is what a tree should look like from seeing it so much. i just got asked last week to top 7 of them in a row and they where all less than 20 foot tall. plus when you do it to a pine they just look like all hell for years. the town i live in almost every street tree lets say theirs 3000 of them over 2500 of them where toped over 20-30 years ago and their all on their death bed now.


----------



## tree md

Overloaded my trailer with firewood and the stump grinder today. I put two trees on it (logs and limb logs only). Was in a hurry to get out of there and didn't want to have to make two trips. I've put that much wood on it before but with the stump grinder it was just too much weight. Blew a tire out about a half mile down the road. So now I got to get up at daylight and head out to look for a tire as Wally world nor any of the places that were opened had one to fit it. I dropped about a thousand pounds off of it just to get the tire off. Going to have to leave the wood where it's at and make two trips.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Overloaded my trailer with firewood and the stump grinder today. I put two trees on it (logs and limb logs only). Was in a hurry to get out of there and didn't want to have to make two trips. I've put that much wood on it before but with the stump grinder it was just too much weight. Blew a tire out about a half mile down the road. So now I got to get up at daylight and head out to look for a tire as Wally world nor any of the places that were opened had one to fit it. I dropped about a thousand pounds off of it just to get the tire off. Going to have to leave the wood where it's at and make two trips.


 Now that sucks!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Overloaded my trailer with firewood and the stump grinder today. I put two trees on it (logs and limb logs only). Was in a hurry to get out of there and didn't want to have to make two trips. I've put that much wood on it before but with the stump grinder it was just too much weight. Blew a tire out about a half mile down the road. So now I got to get up at daylight and head out to look for a tire as Wally world nor any of the places that were opened had one to fit it. I dropped about a thousand pounds off of it just to get the tire off. Going to have to leave the wood where it's at and make two trips.



Some days a diamond, some days a stone.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, so , if ya turn on the Weather Channel, you will see me at the bottom of the ocean. We have had hard rain for hours now, think I seen my bucket truck and chipper floating away. Oh well, good day to fire up the wood stove in the garage and fix stuff that isn't broken.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, so , if ya turn on the Weather Channel, you will see me at the bottom of the ocean. We have had hard rain for hours now, think I seen my bucket truck and chipper floating away. Oh well, good day to fire up the wood stove in the garage and fix stuff that isn't broken.



Lmfao yup I love to fix stuff that ain't broken or think about fixing something that is


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, so , if ya turn on the Weather Channel, you will see me at the bottom of the ocean. We have had hard rain for hours now, think I seen my bucket truck and chipper floating away. Oh well, good day to fire up the wood stove in the garage and fix stuff that isn't broken.



Yeah that rain should be here anytime now. Think I'm gonna go grind out a stump, have the guys take in the bucket truck for a flat tire then send em home, and work on a couple saws that need fixin. 

Can't wait to get the last of our scheduled work wrapped up so I can go into hibernation mode. :msp_sleep:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeman75 said:


> I think ours was 8-10k. The one thing I wish i could take back is spending 1200 bones on flowers! It just seems like a waste now.



Diane still won't tell me the total damages. You can figure around $2k to rent the hall for the reception alone.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

TreeAce said:


> $4k .....thats a good start. LOL, good luck. My wedden was pretty nice I guess. Pretty pricey for sure. Of course her parents were/are rather broke. My parents ponied up for the booze....good thing cuz we was def putting away some licker. Everything else the wife and I payed for....it was ugly. And hears the thing, when the dust settled after we got home from honeymoon and wifey thought it over, she said "we shoulda just took a super kick as.s honeymoon and skipped the wedding. Get married, but on the cheap. She also freely admits, to this day, that NO ONE could have EVER told her any different and a big fancy wedding WAS how it WOULD be for her! But now she knows different. Iwill say one other thing about women and weddings....watching my daughters play wedding over n over, with there stuffed animales lined up and two white bed sheets folded and layed out to walk down the "isle", well...kinda makes me think our big over priced wedding mit of been worth it for the wife somehow. Even though it was ultimately anti-climatic.



Diane had me up til 2am stuffing place settings and other little things. Pay up to have some-one else do that crap, though I think she did it to make me pliable and unable to bolt  I had to meet my brother for breakfast around 6am or some such  the ceremony was at 10:00.

BTW my suit alone was $1200, since nothing off the shelf would fit. She said they all made me look like a waiter or doorman with my wrist-bones sticking out 
chauffeur and limo, cake and catering, makeover for her and her bridesmades, helping the girls pay for the dresses, our suite at the hotel where we rented the hall; so many "little" three figure expenses that add up like you would not believe. We were dead set on cash bar, my sisters in-laws can drink anyone I know under the table.

I think we had several $k in flowers alone...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, so , if ya turn on the Weather Channel, you will see me at the bottom of the ocean. We have had hard rain for hours now, think I seen my bucket truck and chipper floating away. Oh well, good day to fire up the wood stove in the garage and fix stuff that isn't broken.



We are getting that now, I can hear my dad saying "just think how much snow that would be!"


----------



## treeman75

Heres a vid for you guys doing snow work.The Snow Plow Man - YouTube


----------



## superjunior

treeman75 said:


> Heres a vid for you guys doing snow work.The Snow Plow Man - YouTube



awesome!!


----------



## tree md

Well I managed to work in between the rain drops today. Had to get a tire for my trailer then make two trips to get the wood home. Feel much better now that my trailer and stump grinder is off the side of the road... I could barely sleep last night. Also had to meet with a property manager and a HOA Pres.. Got three more large Pines to do next week.

Also got me a mig welder for $100... I've got several welding project I need to do.


----------



## Zale

treeman75 said:


> Heres a vid for you guys doing snow work.The Snow Plow Man - YouTube



Very funny. I know guys like that.


----------



## SIWEL

Took down a few oak trees today, one of my ground guys got this picture


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne

SIWEL said:


> Took down a few oak trees today, one of my ground guys got this picture



You dropping the top out? I like to tie off the top and drop the top half.


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, so , if ya turn on the Weather Channel, you will see me at the bottom of the ocean. We have had hard rain for hours now, think I seen my bucket truck and chipper floating away. Oh well, good day to fire up the wood stove in the garage and fix stuff that isn't broken.



Do you still have that extra stove? I could use it if the offer still stands. Ill trade you that welding stuff for it. And what ar the A's on the side, what are credits


----------



## SIWEL

Ya, we tied off the top section and then dropped it. Still on my way up first thing in the morning.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Secret.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I am bored with this site now, it seems like it has sucked for me sinse AA started snitching on me.. Nothing seems to work anymore.. have fun Peeps...


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> awesome!!



Where you at in ohio i do did some work out of bellaire .


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Heres a vid for you guys doing snow work.The Snow Plow Man - YouTube



I sent that to the daycare center. I guess that wasn't such a good idea. Ahh, well, netheir's all that plowing and beer drinking but I do it anyway.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> Do you still have that extra stove? I could use it if the offer still stands. Ill trade you that welding stuff for it. And what ar the A's on the side, what are credits



Ya made it!!! Was wondering if you would actually get on a computer! You can have that stove, ya don't need to give me anything for it. Ill be around on Sunday if you wanna shoot up and get it. Did you get that mower dug out? Please say yes, I have plans for it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I am bored with this site now, it seems like it has sucked for me sinse AA started snitching on me.. Nothing seems to work anymore.. have fun Peeps...



SNITCHING? Do tell


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> SNITCHING? Do tell



Lol. I think you get the idea. I've decided that I'm not going anywhere. I will continue to press on.. despite the gayness that persists around this piece. Lol, its kinda similar to what I have to deal with in real life. That's okay though, I am still coming out on top. We just grossed 15k in the last seven days (had one day "off" to deal with business). Not bad for December!

This crew we have when Blakes is around is the nastiest I have ever seen.. its like child's play out there! I am taking today off to look at an estimate, get some chipper and pole saw blades etc... maybe some for the mower too! Lol. Then it is back at it. I have an oak that needs to die for 5k. It is either gonna be the tree or me. 

Posted from my Droid while hating.


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> Where you at in ohio i do did some work out of bellaire .



Chesterland, about 20 miles east of Cleveland in the notorious "snow belt"


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I think you get the idea. I've decided that I'm not going anywhere. I will continue to press on.. despite the gayness that persists around this piece. Lol, its kinda similar to what I have to deal with in real life. That's okay though, I am still coming out on top. We just grossed 15k in the last seven days (had one day "off" to deal with business). Not bad for December!
> 
> This crew we have when Blakes is around is the nastiest I have ever seen.. its like child's play out there! I am taking today off to look at an estimate, get some chipper and pole saw blades etc... maybe some for the mower too! Lol. Then it is back at it. I have an oak that needs to die for 5k. It is either gonna be the tree or me.
> 
> Posted from my Droid while hating.



Its ok MDS the closet ain't hiding you that well anyhow  Me, I dig chicks but to each his own:monkey:


----------



## the Aerialist

superjunior said:


> Chesterland, about 20 miles east of Cleveland in the notorious "snow belt"



And I grew up in Chardon, not 10 miles away. Used to hang out at the "Dog and Suds" there.

posted with my iPad while taking a break from Yard work.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Done for the day, stayed in and worked firewood, getting low again, so had to set up for a big day of production with it. We are going back to Minisoooooota early AM to get the boy for Christmas break. Going to have the guys split all day. They are just ecstatic, NOT!
Jacked the threads on my 361 some how? Not cross threaded, threads seem a little loose tho, when ya screw it in. Plug threads are good, but it is blowing the plug? Anyone dealt with this, doubt a heli coil will work, too much PSI. Probably have to buy a new head for it. Picked up the free 54" tv, along with the check for the job. Its big, but it isn't working with the WII? Have to sick a kid on it. Everything is slim here. Not one decent job to go do with out creating a big mess, have little fill in's, but not going to chase all over town for them, hit'em when I'm in the area, so we will stay put till it drys or freezes.


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> Chesterland, about 20 miles east of Cleveland in the notorious "snow belt"



Hey, you guys weren't the ones with the crane set up on 306 snatching the tree out of the park in Chesterland earlier this summer, were you?
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Its ok MDS the closet ain't hiding you that well anyhow  Me, I dig chicks but to each his own:monkey:



Yeah right, there is no telling what really goes on with you backwoods southern types. Just saying.. lol. 

Swapped out the blades in the chipper today, lock tighted the dog tooth back on the 385, dropped the new 372 off at the saw shop because of the erradic dangerous idle. They just called back and said it's done, turns out the boot to the carb was sucking a little air in, was loose, or on wrong or something. So that saw should be sweet now... and thank god they didn't kill the 372! I was worried there for a bit.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I think you get the idea. I've decided that I'm not going anywhere. I will continue to press on.. despite the gayness that persists around this piece. Lol, its kinda similar to what I have to deal with in real life. That's okay though, I am still coming out on top. We just grossed 15k in the last seven days (had one day "off" to deal with business). Not bad for December!
> 
> This crew we have when Blakes is around is the nastiest I have ever seen.. its like child's play out there! I am taking today off to look at an estimate, get some chipper and pole saw blades etc... maybe some for the mower too! Lol. Then it is back at it. I have an oak that needs to die for 5k. It is either gonna be the tree or me.
> 
> Posted from my Droid while hating.



Don't leave MDS at least you have a little bigger steiner than AA and gave it a green paint job?  Just sayin


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> Hey, you guys weren't the ones with the crane set up on 306 snatching the tree out of the park in Chesterland earlier this summer, were you?
> Phil



nope, didn't have the crane yet. not sure who did that one


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Jacked the threads on my 361 some how? Not cross threaded, threads seem a little loose tho, when ya screw it in. Plug threads are good, but it is blowing the plug? Anyone dealt with this, doubt a heli coil will work, too much PSI. Probably have to buy a new head for it.



just went through this with a 660. heli coil lasted about 5 minutes, had to put a new head on it


----------



## superjunior

the Aerialist said:


> And I grew up in Chardon, not 10 miles away. Used to hang out at the "Dog and Suds" there.



D @ S is still there


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Don't leave MDS at least you have a little bigger steiner than AA and gave it a green paint job?  Just sayin



That is funny.. but not as funny as that fiasco you got going on with all them fat lazy bastards standing around watching you videotaping yourself fumbling around with that queer little wannabe crane.. And "Bulldog Tree"?? Really guy? I can tell you were 17 when you started your company, just by that name alone!! Lol! No offence and cheers back!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> That is funny.. but not as funny as that fiasco you got going on with all them fat lazy bastards standing around watching you videotaping yourself fumbling around with that queer little wannabe crane.. And "Bulldog Tree"?? Really guy? I can tell you were 17 when you started your company, just by that name alone!! Lol! No offence and cheers back!




as far as the baby crane thats why we just put the down payment on the 120 foot one 3 weeks ago homie. i think of it more as the backyard crane and the street crane. ill throw some pictures up of the truck its gonna be mounted on tomorrow going on a mack granite.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> That is funny.. but not as funny as that fiasco you got going on with all them fat lazy bastards standing around watching you videotaping yourself fumbling around with that queer little wannabe crane.. And "Bulldog Tree"?? Really guy? I can tell you were 17 when you started your company, just by that name alone!! Lol! No offence and cheers back!



its ok don't get butt hurt i still like your steiner and i was 18 when i formed the LLC i have a john deere 2305 with a little scoop on it thats real handy for going in backyards gots turf tires on it.


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne

sgreanbeans said:


> Ya made it!!! Was wondering if you would actually get on a computer! You can have that stove, ya don't need to give me anything for it. Ill be around on Sunday if you wanna shoot up and get it. Did you get that mower dug out? Please say yes, I have plans for it!



Got the mower out today, it runs. I think Josey is getting me a I-phone for chrristmas, so I will call u with the new number. I am dropping some big ones tomorrow, gotta guy coming monday to pick them up so Imight not make it up sunday. I will bring the mower when I do, gotta go to wal mart, is that new one open. Need more bar oil. Ihate typing bye


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> its ok don't get butt hurt i still like your steiner and i was 18 when i formed the LLC i have a john deere 2305 with a little scoop on it thats real handy for going in backyards gots turf tires on it.



That truck is/was a waste of money IMO, what you need is some skilled help and some more experience yourself! Just thinking aloud here.. :biggrin:


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> That truck is/was a waste of money IMO, what you need is some skilled help and some more experience yourself! Just thinking aloud here.. :biggrin:



Hard to justify your statements with the way our company has progressed if experience is what i need and I'm where i am in the game of tree cutting what does that say for the kind of experience you have?

i mean its hard to win a battle like that actions speak louder than words. i don't even need to say anything and you have already lost in saying you have more experience than me.

if it took us 7 days to make 15 k i would be out of business when your purchasing 540k in trucks this year kinda speaks for itself if you know what i mean


----------



## tree MDS

Aww man, just missed your last post Matt! I only saw it for a few seconds, what up with that? I only got three words??

Disregard.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Hard to justify your statements with the way our company has progressed if experience is what i need and I'm where i am in the game of tree cutting what does that say for the kind of experience you have?
> 
> i mean its hard to win a battle like that actions speak louder than words. i don't even need to say anything and you have already lost in saying you have more experience than me.
> 
> if it took us 7 days to make 15 k i would be out of business when your purchasing 540k in trucks this year kinda speaks for itself if you know what i mean



Sorry to say this bud, but that is most likely why you will fail. You are ahead of yourself, and just a flash in the pan and bound to burn out and eventually be found out pretty quickly. best if luck though,, make them moves Player!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Sorry to say this bud, but that is most likely why you will fail. You are ahead of yourself, and just a flash in the pan and bound to burn out and eventually be found out pretty quickly. best if luck though,, make them moves Player!! :msp_tongue:



Kinda funny when you don't finance those things see dude you don't get it where not a 6 figure a year company look a little higher you can't borrow 500 grand without a few hundred in the bank. when you get into making major purchases like this you will learn this thus having experience like me. that k-boom you see pictures off was paid for cash no lein holder. you could call the man making the trucks and ask him just to prove it? so please stop trying to tell me things like this


----------



## mattfr12

and just for good measure i did borrow 50k of the 300 for the other one if it makes you feel better.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Kinda funny when you don't finance those things see dude you don't get it where not a 6 figure a year company look a little higher you can't borrow 500 grand without a few hundred in the bank. when you get into making major purchases like this you will learn this thus having experience like me. that k-boom you see pictures off was paid for cash no lein holder. you could call the man making the trucks and ask him just to prove it? so please stop trying to tell me things like this



Time is ultimately going to be the mitigating factor for ya though.. again, best of luck!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Time is ultimately going to be the mitigating factor for ya though.. again, best of luck!



i mean dude i hate dogging on you like this but i don't have 2 8000 square foot shops with heated floors because i don't know what I'm doing. at this time i have no vehicle debt or even a house payment for that so please i really don't wanna fight with you. my employees even have dodge cummins they drive back and forth to work. id love to show you pictures?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah right, there is no telling what really goes on with you backwoods southern types. Just saying.. lol.
> 
> Swapped out the blades in the chipper today, lock tighted the dog tooth back on the 385, dropped the new 372 off at the saw shop because of the erradic dangerous idle. They just called back and said it's done, turns out the boot to the carb was sucking a little air in, was loose, or on wrong or something. So that saw should be sweet now... and thank god they didn't kill the 372! I was worried there for a bit.



Huh 






http://youtu.be/SA61zycbLSI


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Time is ultimately going to be the mitigating factor for ya though.. again, best of luck!



i was more or less trying to make a friend joke about your tractor i don't know why you gotta get mad all the time and start going after me whats the point man.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> i mean dude i hate dogging on you like this but i don't have 2 8000 square foot shops with heated floors because i don't know what I'm doing. at this time i have no vehicle debt or even a house payment for that so please i really don't wanna fight with you. my employees even have dodge cummins they drive back and forth to work. id love to show you pictures?



Oh Jesus, I wonder what could have brought such a mean comment out of me? Its okay man, I like busting on ya, so we good! Lol.


----------



## lxt

Man........as much as I cant stand some on this site, even I dont go there!!! WTF... from equipment to this???



LXT..........


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> WOW, thats uncalled for!!!...not cool



You are in the wrong isle, the Barbies are the next one over! Lol x 20!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Og Jesus, I wonder what could have brought such a mean comment out of me? Its okay man, I like busting on ya, so we good! Lol.



I don't like doing that dude but whats the point of telling me that i don't know what I'm doing when its obvious you don't see me throwing up pictures of how badass all my stuff is all the time only the k-boom only because i felt it could benefit the board because its something that is kinda rare to the tree world to be used for removals i mean theirs less than 4 people using them on youtube me included. so i thought it was more informational. I'm also not saying all that makes me better than you but common man i made it this far thus give me at least the smudge of your credit and maybe a little mutual respect. I'm pretty sure I'm not tearing you up on every post you throw up.


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> Man........as much as I cant stand some on this site, even I dont go there!!! WTF... from equipment to this???
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Its not like the statement had any basis in reality or anything.. I was just talking ####, lighten up puss, puss!


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> I don't like doing that dude but whats the point of telling me that i don't know what I'm doing when its obvious you don't see me throwing up pictures of how badass all my stuff is all the time only the k-boom only because i felt it could benefit the board because its something that is kinda rare to the tree world to be used for removals i mean theirs less than 4 people using them on youtube me included. so i thought it was more informational. I'm also not saying all that makes me better than you but common man i made it this far thus give me at least the smudge of your credit and maybe a little mutual respect. I'm pretty sure I'm not tearing you up on every post you throw up.



I think you're a good dude Matt. I'm sorry, sometimes I get a little out of hand.. maybe I do need a break from the site. Peace.


----------



## ropensaddle

Matt wheres the pic of the k boom?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol, I'm really sorry bud, I'm just a treeguy and can't help myself with regards to speaking my mind about such matters! Oops! Lol.



Don't link 'tree guy's' in with your sickness!
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> You are in the wrong isle, the Barbies are the next one over! Lol x 20!



Im starting to see why you got banned, it would be nice if you were to take a long break....we dont need this garb. on here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I think you're a good dude Matt. I'm sorry, sometimes I get a little out of hand.. maybe I do need a break from the site. Peace.



I hope you get a really long one! A-hole!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

What a pile! 
I am over it, I am gonna go to the thread of ' biggest stump', 
I told them I would post pic's.
Sounded like some thought I was joking! 
No joke, big stump.
C-YA!
Jeff


----------



## epicklein22

mattfr12 said:


> I don't like doing that dude but whats the point of telling me that i don't know what I'm doing when its obvious you don't see me throwing up pictures of how badass all my stuff is all the time only the k-boom only because i felt it could benefit the board because its something that is kinda rare to the tree world to be used for removals i mean theirs less than 4 people using them on youtube me included. so i thought it was more informational. I'm also not saying all that makes me better than you but common man i made it this far thus give me at least the smudge of your credit and maybe a little mutual respect. I'm pretty sure I'm not tearing you up on every post you throw up.



I appreciate what you are posting and seem very modest for what you own and do. You have your business running efficiently, but are striving for the future. There are only 2 knucklebooms in the Cleveland area doing tree work, so it truely is a different thing in the tree biz. 

The chest thumping is rampant around here, and can really derail some threads/progression, but it's hard to stay out of it sometimes.


----------



## no tree to big

in the chicago area I havn't seen one k boom for tree work but everybody and I mean everybody has a crane


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> There are only 2 knucklebooms in the Cleveland area doing tree work



There's 2 over in the heights area and they're both pretty big - around 120 ft I think. I kinda know the one dude (Woodland) has his mounted on a flatbed and seen him take some hefty pics extended out a good ways


----------



## the Aerialist

*Bought a Stihl articulated hedge trimmer today ...*

I take a break (voluntary) from reading or posting here and things don't get better, they get worse. I'm not reporting anything to the mods, but it's crap like has been posted in my absence that ought to be moderated. Why all the hate and personal slanders?

Two rain days let me get caught up on some paperwork (2 weeks to Tax time! :mad2 and needed yard work. Cleaned out and organized my one ton van and got it through the PA emissions test, a major win for a 1993 vehicle. Next up ball joints and tie rods for the inspection.

Got my two 200Ts and 192T tuned and serviced and bought an articulated hedge trimmer for my combo pole saw for a job this Saturday that involves cutting back a wall of 10' high hedges. I'm going to trim them from the back of the dump as I drive along them. The hedge trimmers are really cool for weed whacking too. I mowed down the weeds in my woodlot and equipment yard, the place really looks nice. Used it like a giant golf club.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> I take a break (voluntary) from reading or posting here and things don't get better, they get worse. I'm not reporting anything to the mods, but it's crap like has been posted in my absence that ought to be moderated. Why all the hate and personal slanders?


 I agree, u should post something stupid, everyday, then they will keep attacking you. Its only in your absence that this happens. Like I said before, no matter how much I despise you, you are good for the site, keeps everyone focused.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> Got the mower out today, it runs. I think Josey is getting me a I-phone for chrristmas, so I will call u with the new number. I am dropping some big ones tomorrow, gotta guy coming monday to pick them up so Imight not make it up sunday. I will bring the mower when I do, gotta go to wal mart, is that new one open. Need more bar oil. Ihate typing bye



YOU A CELL PHONE!!! HOLY BAT GUANO! A I-Phone? I'm not sure that would be a good idea! JK. Cool, you are hard as hell to get on the phone. Mower runs! LOL this is going to be good, hehehehe. No biggie on Sunday, if ya can make it great, if not call me when you are gong to come so I can meet ya. That Walmart has been open or a couple years! The 4 wheel drive on the mower still work? Do you have a camera? If you can make it, Brett will be home, we are leaving in about 30 minutes to get him. He would like to see ya, its been a couple years since you have seen the boys, they are all bigger then me! Tell Josey hi, Dana wants you to bring her, said something about her going with them to a nail shop. Will gives us time to do what we want to the mower! You should ask for that phone now!


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> I take a break (voluntary) from reading or posting here and things don't get better, they get worse. I'm not reporting anything to the mods, but it's crap like has been posted in my absence that ought to be moderated. Why all the hate and personal slanders?
> 
> Two rain days let me get caught up on some paperwork (2 weeks to Tax time! :mad2 and needed yard work. Cleaned out and organized my one ton van and got it through the PA emissions test, a major win for a 1993 vehicle. Next up ball joints and tie rods for the inspection.
> 
> Got my two 200Ts and 192T tuned and serviced and bought an articulated hedge trimmer for my combo pole saw for a job this Saturday that involves cutting back a wall of 10' high hedges. I'm going to trim them from the back of the dump as I drive along them. The hedge trimmers are really cool for weed whacking too. I mowed down the weeds in my woodlot and equipment yard, the place really looks nice. Used it like a giant golf club.



Moderate what doug , I am so sick of you talking about moderation ,Mattsa a big boy he doesn't need his lap dog telling mommy on someone picking on him on the playground , besides your a guest in a forum where you don't belong period, and no one mentioned your name prior to this post for almost 2 days. And as far as business is concerned and your business model maybe you need to start hanging in the employment forum and waiting for a ground man position to open up because you have no clue of what's up .


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> I take a break (voluntary) from reading or posting here and things don't get better, they get worse. I'm not reporting anything to the mods


*YEAH RIGHT*



the Aerialist said:


> Why all the hate and personal slanders?


*IN MY OPINION ITS BECAUSE YOU ARE A JACK ASS*




the Aerialist said:


> Got my two 200Ts and 192T tuned and serviced


LOL You are such a great tree worker that you send your own climbing saws out to be serviced and tuned... Now thats funny. Home owners take their saws to the shop to get tuned... guess it goes along with your lawn tractor.


----------



## TreeAce

Nothing but wet ground here. To wet. Lots of standing water. All the work I have is to wet. I hope the ground freezes soon. I am going to the gym. Shoulder is still alittle screwed up anyway. The osti biflex that Smallwood recomended is helping though. I prolly wont lift weights to much today. I need the cardio thing more. Gonna try out the local YMCA 

I posted this in the wrong thread this morning. I just got back. I forgot how much I enjoy the gym. It was nice to pop in the ear buds and just "go" on the eliptical. A couple hours of no one asking me anything is really nice. Esp when some serious MILF gets on the stepper thats right in front of the machine I was on. She must spend many hours on that thing cuz her backside was of the highest quality. The hot tub was good also.


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Nothing but wet ground here. To wet. Lots of standing water. All the work I have is to wet.



I hear ya. Down to slim pickens with all this standing water. Plywood doesn't even help, it just floats away..


----------



## the Aerialist

*All Things in Moderation ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Moderate what doug , I am so sick of you talking about moderation ,Mattsa a big boy he doesn't need his lap dog telling mommy on someone picking on him on the playground , besides your a guest in a forum where you don't belong period, and no one mentioned your name prior to this post for almost 2 days. And as far as business is concerned and your business model maybe you need to start hanging in the employment forum and waiting for a ground man position to open up because you have no clue of what's up .



Why would you ask and then refer to Matt being a big boy if you didn't know? The comment directed to him has no place in forum or in personal conversation. The person making it should be banned. All people who only spew hateful comments should be banned. It doesn't contribute to this forum in a positive way and furthermore it detracts from any thread it appears in.

This could be a place where people talk about tree work and exchange ideas for everyone's benefit, instead it's a cesspool of personal attacks and juvenile name calling. Some of the turds need to be flushed out of here.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Why would you ask and then refer to Matt being a big boy if you didn't know? The comment directed to him has no place in forum or in personal conversation. The person making it should be banned. All people who only spew hateful comments should be banned. It doesn't contribute to this forum in a positive way and furthermore it detracts from any thread it appears in.
> 
> This could be a place where people talk about tree work and exchange ideas for everyone's benefit, instead it's a cesspool of personal attacks and juvenile name calling. Some of the turds need to be flushed out of here.


 doug do you smoke crack? I am not calling you a crackhead just wonder if you do it ? Your the one who hires convicts practices archaic tree practices on many occasions been caught in lies, and just last week you propostioned to participate in homosexual acts at the tree mans xmas party and then threatened to punch me out on the dance floor remember that? Seems your a bit of a hypocrate as well. 
. As far as threads being cesspools seems fine to me until I see you weigh in . I want you to report this post .
I am interested in what a moderator would say about your behavior at times .


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> Why would you ask and then refer to Matt being a big boy if you didn't know? The comment directed to him has no place in forum or in personal conversation. The person making it should be banned. All people who only spew hateful comments should be banned. It doesn't contribute to this forum in a positive way and furthermore it detracts from any thread it appears in.
> 
> This could be a place where people talk about tree work and exchange ideas for everyone's benefit, instead it's a cesspool of personal attacks and juvenile name calling. Some of the turds need to be flushed out of here.



I beg to differ... you are far more harmful then any friendly or even edgy banter. You pass your self off as knowledgeable tree worker and spew grossly improper advice and techniques. Someone coming on here may not know any better and take your crap as gospel. You alone could personally set arbor culture back 30 years. 

So here is some cheese to go with the WHINE






but watch out for these


----------



## Mike Cantolina

the Aerialist said:


> Some of the turds need to be flushed out of here.




You will be getting flushed here shortly.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Pruned 3 apple trees today, took a little over an hour. 

Guy says he wants me to bring my boom truck to do the tops because he already did everything he could with a chainsaw from the ground. I have never used my bucket truck on an apple tree so I loaded up some climbing gear in the pickup and went to have a look. 

Just as I thought, I finnished the job and never got over 15 feet off the ground. Now it's off to the woods.


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> There's 2 over in the heights area and they're both pretty big - around 120 ft I think. I kinda know the one dude (Woodland) has his mounted on a flatbed and seen him take some hefty pics extended out a good ways



Ya, I know and went to school with the operator at woodland. All they do is removals. The manual jibs kill capacity, but the guys said they never have any problems picking stuff. I guess they pay 250k for it five years ago and just got offered the same amount for it from the manufacturer. I guess those units go for 400K new nowadays. What is the name of that other company running one?

BTW, that knuckleboom is fast and they knock out some work. They underbid my partner and I on an old big sugar maple. My partner put 1500 on it and figured it would take all day doing it by hand. They put 1200 on it and had it done in an hour or so supposedly.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Ya, I know and went to school with the operator at woodland. All they do is removals. The manual jibs kill capacity, but the guys said they never have any problems picking stuff. I guess they pay 250k for it five years ago and just got offered the same amount for it from the manufacturer. I guess those units go for 400K new nowadays. What is the name of that other company running one?
> 
> BTW, that knuckleboom is fast and they knock out some work. They underbid my partner and I on an old big sugar maple. My partner put 1500 on it and figured it would take all day doing it by hand. They put 1200 on it and had it done in an hour or so supposedly.



called Browns chip away tree service. I see them around the Richmond hts area a lot. real big k boom with a big dump box. looks like the one allmark (sp?) uses


----------



## mattfr12

epicklein22 said:


> Ya, I know and went to school with the operator at woodland. All they do is removals. The manual jibs kill capacity, but the guys said they never have any problems picking stuff. I guess they pay 250k for it five years ago and just got offered the same amount for it from the manufacturer. I guess those units go for 400K new nowadays. What is the name of that other company running one?
> 
> BTW, that knuckleboom is fast and they knock out some work. They underbid my partner and I on an old big sugar maple. My partner put 1500 on it and figured it would take all day doing it by hand. They put 1200 on it and had it done in an hour or so supposedly.



ya a full size kboom the boom alone is 200+ k its the options that kill you its 10g's for the remote control 15 g's for a winch and 3 grand for hydraulics to the end of the boom. to duplicate my boom you would have 100g's in it. then the truck then the bed and all the other mumbo jump when its all said and done even for a mid sized one their 200+k. i saved a few bucks buying a used truck.

the 500 series that we are putting on the mack the boom was 110k then the flyjib was 30k then radio was 10k 400k would have to be one decked out model this one has 120 foot of stick and is supposedly the highest compacity in its class out of the manufactures at the moment.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nailsbeats said:


> Pruned 3 apple trees today, took a little over an hour.
> 
> Guy says he wants me to bring my boom truck to do the tops because he already did everything he could with a chainsaw from the ground. I have never used my bucket truck on an apple tree so I loaded up some climbing gear in the pickup and went to have a look.
> 
> Just as I thought, I finnished the job and never got over 15 feet off the ground. Now it's off to the woods.



Gotta love it.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> , Brett will be home, we are leaving in about 30 minutes to get him.


 and 1000 miles later, we are back. I'm sorry! my Minnesota brothers!, but they really, REALLY SUCK at driving up there! I have never seen so many people "cruise" in the fast lane. Speed limits is 70, I'm trying to set my cruise at 80, they are going 50! Next time I'm taking a paint ball gun with pepper balls and some Roman candles, a lot of them. I want a new smiley, one that has a machine gun that's spraying bullets.


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> I agree, u should post something stupid, everyday, then they will keep attacking you. Its only in your absence that this happens. Like I said before, no matter how much I despise you, you are good for the site, keeps everyone focused.



See


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> called Browns chip away tree service. I see them around the Richmond hts area a lot. real big k boom with a big dump box. looks like the one allmark (sp?) uses



Aww, I've seen those guys before in the heights area. That is a big knuckleboom for sure. They have been in business for a long time. 

Funny story, my boss used to work for them way back in the 70's, he was the lead climber and the only white guy working for them.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Aww, I've seen those guys before in the heights area. That is a big knuckleboom for sure. They have been in business for a long time.
> 
> Funny story, my boss used to work for them way back in the 70's, he was the lead climber and the only white guy working for them.



ya I've seen that truck around for as long as I can remember. Think your boss might still hold that record to date


----------



## treeclimber101

Mds sends all his warmest reguards from sodamie camp View attachment 211945
:hmm3grin2orange: With a booger hanging out , must be cold there


----------



## TreeAce

We got 6 inches of snow today. Great. It wouldnt be a big deal except for the fact that the ground was soaked. Its gonna take that much longer before it freezes now.:msp_mad: oh well


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Mds sends all his warmest reguards from sodamie camp View attachment 211945
> :hmm3grin2orange: With a booger hanging out , must be cold there



And he's got his little ear warmers on. How cute. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> And he's got his little ear warmers on. How cute. lol



Ya, I found my liner, sure was nice with the wind yesterday.
View attachment 212019


----------



## tree MDS

I am finally going after the oak to the left of ed's hanger tree pictured here tomorrow...
the one down the embankment and growing out of the roof. Should be interesting. Tree is a record price wise.
View attachment 212021


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Ya, I found my liner, sure was nice with the wind yesterday.
> View attachment 212019



I have my Marine one, made out of that polypropylene. I love that thing. When I pull it up over my nose and have glasses on....I feel like a ninja


----------



## tree MDS

I am so not feeling the oak that we started yesterday. Gotta be one of the worst I've done.. everything about this tree is a PITA and fighting me every inch of the way. So, I guess some of you might take pleasure in knowing that I am paying for my evil-ness! 
View attachment 212326


----------



## treeclimber101

I am so excited for my day today that I am already dressed with my boots on just waiting for the sun to come up ......:msp_sneaky:


----------



## gatorlady

treeclimber101 said:


> I am so excited for my day today that I am already dressed with my boots on just waiting for the sun to come up ......:msp_sneaky:



I've been waiting for daylight for 4 1/2 hours already myself....Where's summer!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I am so not feeling the oak that we started yesterday. Gotta be one of the worst I've done.. everything about this tree is a PITA and fighting me every inch of the way. So, I guess some of you might take pleasure in knowing that I am paying for my evil-ness!
> View attachment 212326



Cool, watch out for that sky light!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> I am so not feeling the oak that we started yesterday. Gotta be one of the worst I've done.. everything about this tree is a PITA and fighting me every inch of the way. So, I guess some of you might take pleasure in knowing that I am paying for my evil-ness!
> View attachment 212326



that doesn't look like fun


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> I am so excited for my day today that I am already dressed with my boots on just waiting for the sun to come up ......:msp_sneaky:



Not me, gotta massive backyard arb hedge to do in a raised bed today and its raining/snowing and nasty out. Been putting this one off for a while..Think I'm gonna do more latter holding and "spotting" - even more brush dragging then anything else. I hate big hedges. Oh well, the guys need more practice at hedge trimming and I will see that they get it today


----------



## sgreanbeans

Me either, I not feeling it today, gotta remove seven dead sticks, ground is real slimy, and I hate that. This warmer weather we have been getting is nice an all, but it sucks for me, keeps everything wet and muddy. No fun! Its going to get cold, it need to do it soon, got lots of work, but I don't wanna do it when its like this. Yesterday was almost 50. Right after a few days of rain, so we stayed in and split a ton of wood. Even on flat ground we were sliding around.

A while back, a hi end mowing out fit had me look at some trees at a estate. I bid them, and moved on. Heard yesterday that the dude was just getting prices from me so he knew what to charge the HO, and he intended on doing it himself. Guess hes learning why ya should hire a pro. Layed this big a s s white oak over, right on top of the septic system. Guess he was in there a week trying to get the wood out.Finally HO thru him off and brought in the septic company, was tire of waiting and using a porta jon! They had to destroy the yard anyway to fix septic, so they just used the excavator to move the wood. Hope he had insurance................or maybe not:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Trimming Hedges for fun and profit ...*



superjunior said:


> Not me, gotta massive backyard arb hedge to do in a raised bed today and its raining/snowing and nasty out. Been putting this one off for a while..Think I'm gonna do more latter holding and "spotting" - even more brush dragging then anything else. I hate big hedges. Oh well, the guys need more practice at hedge trimming and I will see that they get it today



That's just what I had to do on Saturday. A big overgrown hedge on a raised platform all along one side and front of the home. I bought an articulated hedge trimmer attachment for my pole saw ($270) and with the carbon fiber extension gave me 10' of reach to get to the top of it. Turned a three hour job into half an hour.








The job also had a $700 tree trim or I wouldn't have bothered with it. Offering hedge trimming is something I do in conjunction with tree work to give me a competitive edge over tree services that can't be bothered.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> I am so not feeling the oak that we started yesterday. Gotta be one of the worst I've done.. everything about this tree is a PITA and fighting me every inch of the way. So, I guess some of you might take pleasure in knowing that I am paying for my evil-ness!
> View attachment 212326



I've got three Pines to do this week at my condos that are the in the same proximity of the structures; Skylights and all. Going to have to block every stick on two of them because of underground pipes and obstacles. The other one sits high right on a 15' retainer wall on one side and about 8 feet from the structure on the other. I'm going to speed line that one over the retainer wall. Oh yeah, and it's covered in Ivy. Just renewed my insurance yesterday.

Raining here yesterday and today. Not going to get to them until Thursday. I've got two more jobs with several removals to do after that. Pretty nice to have work at Christmas time. I'm usually dead right now.


----------



## the Aerialist

tree md said:


> ... Pretty nice to have work at Christmas time. I'm usually dead right now.



This is the first year that I have work booked to take me into the New Year, with three more leads that just came in. I've worked every day that was possible for all of December just to catch up on my booked work. Only one more possible work day weather wise until Christmas and I've got a job booked for it.

I'm still waiting for the Winter slowdown so I can take a break. The van is getting inspected today because it's raining here in Pittsburgh.


----------



## treeman75

Took my boy to school this morning and came back home and put on my wool socks. I have two trim jobs to do but not feeling it today. My ground guy has been driving me nuts and his women is driving him nuts since work has slowed down. I think I might wait till tomarrow to do those jobs its going to be 40 out.


----------



## ropensaddle

I done a dumb azz folks. Cut two of my fingers with my 192 :jawdrop:


----------



## treeman75

ropensaddle said:


> I done a dumb azz folks. Cut two of my fingers with my 192 :jawdrop:



Dang! how bad is it?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Dang! how bad is it?



Lol you dont get to call me stubby Six stitches though damn stihls


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you dont get to call me stubby Six stitches though damn stihls



My second injury in 30 years of tree work!


----------



## tree md

Well that sucks. How ya going to pick your nose now? 

Doing busy work this morning... Yesterday too. Still raining here. Had to renew my insurance and pay bills, bills, bills. I need to go out to the shop and sharpen some chains and get the stumper ready for my next job but I just ain't feeling it. If the rain lets up I may sneak out and hunt this afternoon...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Well that sucks. How ya going to pick your nose now?
> 
> Doing busy work this morning... Yesterday too. Still raining here. Had to renew my insurance and pay bills, bills, bills. I need to go out to the shop and sharpen some chains and get the stumper ready for my next job but I just ain't feeling it. If the rain lets up I may sneak out and hunt this afternoon...



Go hunt pal listen to your body I did not and cut my middle and index finger.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Go hunt pal listen to your body I did not and cut my middle and index finger.



Hope you heal up soon rope, oh, and watch yar top notch!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Stihl Saw's Karma ...*



ropensaddle said:


> I done a dumb azz folks. Cut two of my fingers with my 192 :jawdrop:



Bet your Husky's wouldn't have bit you. Man you got to treat your Stihl saws better, that 192 knew you were badmouthing it's brothers.

Anyway glad it wasn't serious and hope you can heal up soon.


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you dont get to call me stubby Six stitches though damn stihls



Dam rope .Hate to hear that.Been a LOOOOONG time since one of them has bit me.About 20 years.I was doing cut-n-throw on a windy day and should have let go of a small branch when the wind caught it and forced my left thumb into the chain before it stopped.The wind would've thrown it onto a tile roof.Couldn't let that happen.Just shredded it a bit on the side.
Thank God for electrical tape.


Hope you heal real soon.








BTW A husky probably would've only scratched you real good.
I did mine with an old poulan2000. I'd be thumbless right now if I had a MS200 back then.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> Dam rope .Hate to hear that.Been a LOOOOONG time since one of them has bit me.About 20 years.I was doing cut-n-throw on a windy day and should have let go of a small branch when the wind caught it and forced my left thumb into the chain before it stopped.The wind would've thrown it onto a tile roof.Couldn't let that happen.Just shredded it a bit on the side.
> Thank God for electrical tape.
> 
> 
> Hope you heal real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW A husky probably would've only scratched you real good.
> I did mine with an old poulan2000. I'd be thumbless right now if I had a MS200 back then.:hmm3grin2orange:



Well I make no excuse it was a dumb ass moment and as we all know that's all it takes.


----------



## TreeAce

Its so wet here its nuts. Sloppy. I have decided that ,unless we get a good freeze very soon, I am not even gonna try and do any jobs until after the new year. I just want to take a break and enjoy Christmas with my wife n kids. Kids last day of school was today and wife has Friday and a fair portion of next week off so I am just chillin. And knowing I have work "on ice" makes me feel just peachy about kicken back for awhile. All the more crucial jobs are done. I handed out some Christmas cards to my guys and took my main dude and his wife out for lunch at Olive Garden today. It was good. And OH YA...this morning at the gym I suddenly noticed....my shoulder stopped hurting! I hope its not a fluke. A few days of quality RR and some gym time has really brought on a positive attitude which of course is a good thing. Maybe its just some Christmas spirit working on me but either way I like it...:smile2: Peace


----------



## tree MDS

Cut of the day. Got it down to a 50 or 60' stick that's still massive and needs to be rigged. Plenty of time for pics while the guys are winching and lowering up the stairs/retaining wall. 
View attachment 212402


----------



## tree MDS

One more.. where I left her.
View attachment 212405


----------



## lxt

Hell over in Philly they just drop trees like that "extreme precision dropping", havent you watched the videos? no need to firewood em down!!!!! LOL



LXT...............


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> Hell over in Philly they just drop trees like that "extreme precision dropping", havent you watched the videos? no need to firewood em down!!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............



I gave you a like, sinse nobody "Likes", me anymore. Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sorry to hear bout your fingers, Rope. Stay safe out there. Good to see mds finally put on his man suit, even if it was for just two days. lol Nice pic, bro, looks much better on the computer than it did on my phone. 

We banged out a couple easy jobs this morning, nothing to write home about. Then my new tires and wheels came for the old yota. Something about this old truck I really like. Hopefully will find the time and money to fix it all up this winter. I added a coil spring to raise the rear last week as the old leafs were sagging and put on the new sneaks today. I'd say it's a marked improvement. Gotta throw in the winter beard shot in front of big stuff too, lol.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> I gave you a like, sinse nobody "Likes", me anymore. Lol.



there ya go, I "liked" ya


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> Cut of the day. Got it down to a 50 or 60' stick that's still massive and needs to be rigged. Plenty of time for pics while the guys are winching and lowering up the stairs/retaining wall.
> View attachment 212402



That made the heart skip a beat there for a minute. I didn't see the rope on it at first. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Time for a shave, Blakes! :eek2:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 212418
Heres me today thanking the Greek Gods for making me so friggan awesome , I felt good today I was excited for work and it showed , and I did 3 hours in the rain ....View attachment 212417


----------



## ozzy42

tree MDS said:


> One more.. where I left her.
> View attachment 212405



I hope for the groundie's sake you guys are exiting down and to the right with everything and not up to the left.
The latter would be a bear for sure.
Where da truck parked??






BTW: we still like ya mang.Hell,,, I like everybody but the personal attacks on one another really 
bring no benefit to the site.


----------



## ozzy42

Blakesmaster said:


> Sorry to hear bout your fingers, Rope. Stay safe out there. Good to see mds finally put on his man suit, even if it was for just two days. lol Nice pic, bro, looks much better on the computer than it did on my phone.
> 
> We banged out a couple easy jobs this morning, nothing to write home about. Then my new tires and wheels came for the old yota. Something about this old truck I really like. Hopefully will find the time and money to fix it all up this winter. I added a coil spring to raise the rear last week as the old leafs were sagging and put on the new sneaks today. I'd say it's a marked improvement. Gotta throw in the winter beard shot in front of big stuff too, lol.




So that's what a BLACK BEARD looks like ,eh?

If I grew my beard out now I'd have to change my name to Kringle 42.


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Well I make no excuse it was a dumb ass moment and as we all know that's all it takes.



Are you talking about when you went to husky saws ?.:msp_unsure:



















Sorry old buddy.Couldn't resist it.lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut

TreeAce said:


> Its so wet here its nuts. Sloppy. I have decided that ,unless we get a good freeze very soon, I am not even gonna try and do any jobs until after the new year.



I hear ya about the damn squish it is really getting on my nerves. I got stuff to do but can't get to it with the gear and I really don't want to drag it that far (100's of yards). Now if my mini were here that might help but that is still three weeks out.


----------



## flushcut

Blakesmaster said:


>



Always good to see a fellow black beard.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went up on a dead 12", 60ft elm next to a driveway, small tree in a bad spot, all kinds of 4" b&b trees under it,hardscape, was up about 40' and it started cracking real bad. I could feel the fibers breaking inside the wood. Not wanting to die!, I got down real fast, had no access for a truck, so I tied a line in, threw it through another tree, ran it to the porty. Layed it over, slowly, the guys had a tag on, and we managed to get her down with out touching the other trees. We stopped when it was about 3/4 way over and took pics. It was pretty cool. I have done this before, controlling a drop with the porty, but never in such a tight LZ. Second tree was so rotten, that my gaffs were peeling out the minute I put weight on. At that point we got aggressive with the truck and ended up fitting it in the area. I go up, start chunkin down, reach up to grab a chunk, whole branch breaks off, about 6in dia. This tree was freaking nasty. I was too scared to start rigging, afraid it would bust apart on the line. So we bombed the whole thing. Ended up with 4 of the seven done, back today for the other 4.............wait, that math doesn't add up!, enter the HO and a extra tree! ALWAYS!! "Heya, while your here..........." Bringin in another climber today, hurt my back in Judo,had my a s s handed to me by my oldest son! so I beez moving a little slower.

Hope ya feeling better Rope, I wonder if they make hand chaps...........chain mail gloves!


----------



## tree MDS

ozzy42 said:


> I hope for the groundie's sake you guys are exiting down and to the right with everything and not up to the left.
> The latter would be a bear for sure.
> Where da truck parked??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: we still like ya mang.Hell,,, I like everybody but the personal attacks on one another really
> bring no benefit to the site.



I am Winch-daddio..
View attachment 212543


And it was really mostly a case of AA by association.


----------



## tree MDS

The big trucks are staying on the porch for this gig.. the front tires on old G are almost in the air here. We are talking old school on this one! Thankfully it is supposed to rain today. Lol.
View attachment 212544


----------



## treeman82

Went and ground stumps yesterday until around 1:00 had one blowdown I wasn't sure I could get... tires spun going uphill, so I had to go to the next road up and carefully back down the hill to get onto it. Missed a call at some point. Ran into this out of town guy at TCIA, he picked up a job that I had walked off of this summer. Told him that if he needed a spot to dump chips or wood when working in town to give me a call. So I return the call after about 10 min, his people. They needed a spot to dump chips, but by the time I returned the call (10 min later) they already had a spot. I asked if they needed a place for the wood... yeah. Said give me 1 hr and I'll be over to show you where to dump. Get over there, "no we're alright on the wood." "you sure?" "Yeah." So I left, 5 min later I'm already back out on the main road... phone rings. "Yeah, we need a place to dump wood." Told them I was gone and they were on their own. They call back 1 min later... please, can you give us directions? Nope, I'm gone... and I hung up the phone.

Think I need to just start saying F you to everybody from the beginning rather than trying to help.


----------



## TreeAce

flushcut said:


> I hear ya about the damn squish it is really getting on my nerves. I got stuff to do but can't get to it with the gear and I really don't want to drag it that far (100's of yards). Now if my mini were here that might help but that is still three weeks out.



It's still raining here. Rained most of the nite and its still coming down. Unreal.


----------



## NCTREE

Took the Dodge and the chipper down to northern Chester county to do some storm clean-up. Passed ashplunge down the road, I think they thought I stole my chipper frm looks I was getting. The dodge must looked too ghetto to be hauling it.


----------



## Tree Pig

good to see blakes other career is doing well also

[video=youtube;fu1WqJGYYys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu1WqJGYYys[/video]

lol the guys is seriously talented


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> The big trucks are staying on the porch for this gig.. the front tires on old G are almost in the air here. We are talking old school on this one! Thankfully it is supposed to rain today. Lol.



what tires are on that vehicle next to you, or whoever is taking the picture?


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> what tires are on that vehicle next to you, or whoever is taking the picture?



I thought we already covered this man, what you got short term memory loss or something officer?? Lol. BFG mudd terrain, new style.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I thought we already covered this man, what you got short term memory loss or something officer?? Lol. BFG mudd terrain, new style.



Holy crap well if I asked, then I still like them... Need new tires on the dodge


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Holy crap well if I asked, then I still like them... Need new tires on the dodge



And I was just kidding, so don't go getting all sensitive on me now.. I am still licking my wounds from the last couple of ordeals here, and trying to be nicey, nice.. so don't start! Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> And I was just kidding, so don't go getting all sensitive on me now.. I am still licking my wounds from the last couple of ordeals here, and trying to be nicey, nice.. so don't start! Lol.



dude nicey nice is not you... it does not fit... people need to learn to appreciate you for who you are... dont hold back it could drive you to drink... *more*!!!

With out you, Dan and a few others this place would be no fun.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Holy crap well if I asked, then I still like them... Need new tires on the dodge



You looked them up on tirerack.fatgaycop.com, or some ####, checking the price I got, way I remember it! Hahaha.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> You looked them up on tirerack.fatgaycop.com, or some ####, checking the price I got, way I remember it! Hahaha.



now dont you feel better! and yes you are right I did look them up last time... I would love to read what you really wrote before you got soft on the first reply... and yes I do suffer from a memory loss issue as a result of PTSD (Post Treerumy Stress Disorder) it seems to kick in every time we talk. 


... you got them for like $750 and you cant touch that price... well not for E rated at least


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Took the Dodge and the chipper down to northern Chester county to do some storm clean-up. Passed ashplunge down the road, I think they thought I stole my chipper frm looks I was getting. The dodge must looked too ghetto to be hauling it.



Holy crap man, you are doing it like a landscaper with a rental chipper or some ####! Power to the people though, and everybody should start somewhere..
hippy! Lol, j/k man!


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> Went and ground stumps yesterday until around 1:00 had one blowdown I wasn't sure I could get... tires spun going uphill, so I had to go to the next road up and carefully back down the hill to get onto it. Missed a call at some point. Ran into this out of town guy at TCIA, he picked up a job that I had walked off of this summer. Told him that if he needed a spot to dump chips or wood when working in town to give me a call. So I return the call after about 10 min, his people. They needed a spot to dump chips, but by the time I returned the call (10 min later) they already had a spot. I asked if they needed a place for the wood... yeah. Said give me 1 hr and I'll be over to show you where to dump. Get over there, "no we're alright on the wood." "you sure?" "Yeah." So I left, 5 min later I'm already back out on the main road... phone rings. "Yeah, we need a place to dump wood." Told them I was gone and they were on their own. They call back 1 min later... please, can you give us directions? Nope, I'm gone... and I hung up the phone.
> 
> Think I need to just start saying F you to everybody from the beginning rather than trying to help.




Is there a chance that they did not put two and two together and did not realize that you were the guy who was coming to show them the dump spot?


----------



## Nailsbeats

Was doing crown reductions on 5 large Silvers today. Got 3 1/2 of them done working by myself and all the brush stacked ready for the chipper.

3 of the trees were overhanging a primary single phase the other 2 were over a garage. I was throwing tops over 7200 volts at 55 feet looking like an ace and then I managed to fall off the ladder when I came off the guys garage roof after hitting it with the leaf blower. The ladder was missing a rung and I forgot about it on the way down and couldn't see because it was dark. I stepped right through it and landed flat on my back and one forearm, dam that frozen ground is hard. Somehow I managed not to smash my nuts by throwing a leg out and in all the excitement I went into a power roll because I knew that ladder was comming right behind me, luckily it fell the other way. 

I dusted myself off and had a good laugh like this guy.:biggrin:


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Holy crap man, you are doing it like a landscaper with a rental chipper or some ####! Power to the people though, and everybody should start somewhere..
> hippy! Lol, j/k man!



I know! felt like one too, I need to get a box built for the dodge so I can look like a hack then. Anyhows the topkick would of done some yard damage


----------



## tree MDS

It poured and we even had thunderstorms last night.. WTF!! Supposed to be like 50 today, and then rain/snow and sleet tomorrow. Today is the day. The stick dies. Can't wait till this ####ing thing is out of my life!!
View attachment 212724


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> It poured and we even had thunderstorms last night.. WTF!! Supposed to be like 50 today, and then rain/snow and sleet tomorrow. Today is the day. The stick dies. Can't wait till this ####ing thing is out of my life!!
> View attachment 212724



Wow! looks fun be interesting to see how you got that out of there. Looks like you could butt tie it and rig it onto itself and tip tie it to that tree above it and lower it over.


----------



## tree md

Nice job MDS!

One of those rare days where things go better than expected. Finished my objectives ahead of schedule, Made it home by 4:45. Only thing bad that happened is I've got Pine sap in my eyebrow... I usually just cut it out of my hair but there's no way I can get away with shaving an eyebrow... Back in the day when all I had to do was climb I could have pulled it off easily but I've got to collect the checks and talk to these people these days...


----------



## tree MDS

I can't say I've met a tree with as much fight as this miserable ########## had in it yet! The whole day like this... right to the bitter end!
View attachment 212821


----------



## tree MDS

Guess who ended up on top though! Lol, I did decide to give it some serious respect at the end.. it really was a bad mofo!!
View attachment 212822


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Guess who ended up on top though! Lol, I did decide to give it some serious respect at the end.. it really was a bad mofo!!
> View attachment 212822



You get that lil toothpick up in the truck yet or you making this a five day project? lol


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> I can't say I've met a tree with as much fight as this miserable ########## had in it yet! The whole day like this... right to the bitter end!
> View attachment 212821



That's why they pay you the big bucks.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Finnished up my 5 crown reductions/hat racks and got all the brush piled and lawn raked. I'll hit it tommorow by myself with the chip truck/chipper and finnish in hopefully less than 4 hours.

Pulled a power move on one of the tops over the 7200v. I through a 4' sling on it to give me some extra pull as I notched it to pull it back towards me. I made my notch/backcut and got the saw out of there, through one leg over the bucket and gave this hog a nice leg to the throat as I pulled it back off the power and gave it a toss as the notch closed up and broke the hinge. 

Glad to be done with these bastards.


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Guess who ended up on top though! Lol, I did decide to give it some serious respect at the end.. it really was a bad mofo!!
> View attachment 212822



Nice job MDS, way to hang brains on that beast.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice job MDS, way to hang brains on that beast.



I am not familiar with your terminology there nails, but thanks man... I think. Lol. One more and I'm busting out the hard core rum! Lol.
View attachment 212827


----------



## TreeAce

Nice job MDS. Looks like a fun one. Looks like some actual tree work.:cool2:


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> I am not familiar with your terminology there nails, but thanks man... I think. Lol. One more and I'm busting out the hard core rum! Lol.
> View attachment 212827



Hanging brains is indicative of throwing your nutsack into the fresh air possibly directed at your nemesis possibly just for fun, similar to t-bagging. A very effective insult and also terminology that I use to explain how you rigged those blocks. 

Captain and Pepsi my favorite mixer. I load a 1 qt. mason jar full of large ice cubes, 2" of rum and an ice cold pepsi, just finnished one. Now time for some Jack/Gentleman Jack straight up with a Snickers for dessert, lol. Oh, what the heck, maybe just 1 more, lol.


----------



## tree md

Nailsbeats said:


> Hanging brains is indicative of throwing your nutsack into the fresh air possibly directed at your nemesis possibly just for fun, similar to t-bagging. A very effective insult and also terminology that I use to explain how you rigged those blocks.
> 
> Captain and Pepsi my favorite mixer. I load a 1 qt. mason jar full of large ice cubes, 2" of rum and an ice cold pepsi, just finnished one. Now time for some Jack/Gentleman Jack straight up with a Snickers for dessert, lol. Oh, what the heck, maybe just 1 more, lol.



Try the captain with a little ginger ale... Tastes just like cream soda.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Nice work MDS!

You should enter this one into the photo contest:







How much of the spar could you drop? I'm guessing only about 6-8 feet.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Guess who ended up on top though! Lol, I did decide to give it some serious respect at the end.. it really was a bad mofo!!
> View attachment 212822



Nice one why they want it out ? Lol what in the Sam Johnson was all that twisted wad of rope on one stick :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Nice one why they want it out ? Lol what in the Sam Johnson was all that twisted wad of rope on one stick :hmm3grin2orange:



Us yankees call those "knots". lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> Nice work MDS!
> 
> You should enter this one into the photo contest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of the spar could you drop? I'm guessing only about 6-8 feet.



12 to 14 tops.. but there was some extreme precision felling involved there, let me tell you!!


----------



## mattfr12

[video=youtube;FikKNaz9GlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikKNaz9GlI&feature=related[/video]

AA's new equipment video.


----------



## the Aerialist

mattfr12 said:


> ...AA's new equipment video.



What's up with that guy using an 880 as a tree saw? When I have to use my 084 I hire a guy to carry it to the tree for me, I couldn't even imagine a reason to take it up in the tree.


----------



## Blakesmaster

the Aerialist said:


> What's up with that guy using an 880 as a tree saw? When I have to use my 084 I hire a guy to carry it to the tree for me, I couldn't even imagine a reason to take it up in the tree.



That's cause you don't do real trees.


----------



## treeclimber101

I believe that I doubt your fingers are even strong enough to pull start an 88 or a 84 for that matter and ol LEE don't look like he can carry a lunchbox without some instructions


----------



## the Aerialist

*Believe it lardo !*



treeclimber101 said:


> I believe that I doubt your fingers are even strong enough to pull start an 88 or a 84 for that matter ...



If I had my fingers around your larynx you would be a believer.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> If I had my fingers around your larynx you would be a believer.



I am sure you would love to have your hands around alot of things on my body ya ol' prevert :biggrin: Keep dreaming though ....PS I am telling the moderators you threatened my larynx


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sure you would love to have your hands around alot of things on my body ya ol' prevert :biggrin: Keep dreaming though ....PS I am telling the moderators you threatened my larynx



In some states threats over the internet are a crime... we cant let this kind of bullying continue. Next thing you know AA will be at your door trying to choke your... well never mind.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well well


----------



## sgreanbeans

aa HAS EQUIPMENT!!! WHO KNEW? Didn't see the mower tho...bummer. Must be on lone to the CIA


----------



## treeclimber101

I won't be reporting any bullying anytime soon


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I won't be reporting any bullying anytime soon



Yeah, you sure can take a good beating Lardo, I'll give ya that! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well my mortgage company has me spitting out a few teeth from the asskicking there serving up to me right about now , but I am still standing ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

I cleaned the toilet in the room closet to the garage. I think we have alot of iron in our water. That's what I told Christie! 
Jeff
Merry Christmas ya'll!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I cleaned the toilet in the room closet to the garage. I think we have alot of iron in our water. That's what I told Christie!
> Jeff
> Merry Christmas ya'll!



Wait.. I am confused, did you remember to drop the bar oil and pole saw blades off to the guys too Jeff?? Lol.


----------



## tree md

Took out my last tree on my condo job today; A large pine. I was going to speed line it but it was so fricking cold I didn't feel like climbing. I looked it over and decided to drop it. Had to jump it about 4' to clear the 12' retaining wall it was sitting on top of. I ran a block off another pine right in line with where I wanted to drop it, redirected my bull line and got a good pull with the truck. Made a nice jump cut about 4 and a half feet up the spar. Jumped it a good 6-8 feet out. It was covered in ivy so I used my ascenders to get up there and set the bull line. Ivy made it a ##### to deal with on the ground. Probably a 28" Pine covered in thick vines of ancient ivy. Glad I didn't have to deal with the ground mess... That's what I hire guys for.

Turned my stump grinder over on a hill and could not get it started again. That was a #####.

Besides that I have spent the night playing with my new helmet cam that came in the mail today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Besides that I have spent the night playing with my new helmet cam that came in the mail today.



What kind did you get. I want that GoPro HD.


----------



## tree md

I got the Contour Roam. The same one Cody is looking at. I saw where there were some poor reviews and issues with the sound on it after I ordered it. When it got here I just updated the firmware on it and the sound seems to be working fine now. It's got noise cancellation software on it to dampen wind and things like that and I guess there was some kind of issue with that. I have the same software on my phone. Whatever it was they seem to have worked it out. You're not going to make any rock videos with it but the sound is fine for my purposes. I kind of like how the sound works on it, especially for when you are running saws or working in high winds.

Determining factors for me to buy it was price and the profile. It's very low profile. The go pro seems to stick out like a sore thumb. I'll upload some video when I get back to work after the Holiday so you can check it out.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

mattfr12 said:


> [video=youtube;FikKNaz9GlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FikKNaz9GlI&feature=related[/video]
> 
> AA's new equipment video.



I like the one where the guy is cutting a chunk with a pull rope on it. Has safety glasses on top of his baseball cape...

My next purchase is a Stiner brain-bucket with the plastic face shield. Last crane job I did the wind was putting all the dust right in my face. The lean of the stem i was on would not allow any better positioning.

As for what i did yesterday, spent three hours on a fine prune of as very think sugar maple, tag team job with a junior climber. Any cut over 1 inch had to be justified, and nothing off the main stems. Those are the jobs I love, climbing through a jungle gym with only a handsaw. Go home not smelling of exhaust. "If it weren't for the brush-pile we it would look like you hardly did anything!"


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

the Aerialist said:


> What's up with that guy using an 880 as a tree saw? When I have to use my 084 I hire a guy to carry it to the tree for me, I couldn't even imagine a reason to take it up in the tree.



I take my 385 up when the wood is big, just goes faster. Though the 36 inch bar is a PITA to start


----------



## jefflovstrom

You gotta handle it, get the job done. So, yeah, been awhile, but I have many many times used a 3120xp with a 36" for chunking. Used a separate saw lanyard an often hung from my saddle. 
Don't ask for pic's, I'm not AA. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Some more trees weren't feeling the Yuletide spirit today. Lol. Nice easy day for good pay though. Handed out the last Xmas bonus to Dave (he was in NYC Friday), and now everybody is happy. When I gave Juan his yesterday, he says "I think I work for you rest of my life". Lol, priceless!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You gotta handle it, get the job done. So, yeah, been awhile, but I have many many times used a 3120xp with a 36" for chunking. Used a separate saw lanyard an often hung from my saddle.
> Don't ask for pic's, I'm not AA.
> Jeff



Pics or it didn't happen there Pappa Smurf.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Took out my last tree on my condo job today; A large pine. I was going to speed line it but it was so fricking cold I didn't feel like climbing. I looked it over and decided to drop it. Had to jump it about 4' to clear the 12' retaining wall it was sitting on top of. I ran a block off another pine right in line with where I wanted to drop it, redirected my bull line and got a good pull with the truck. Made a nice jump cut about 4 and a half feet up the spar. Jumped it a good 6-8 feet out. It was covered in ivy so I used my ascenders to get up there and set the bull line. Ivy made it a ##### to deal with on the ground. Probably a 28" Pine covered in thick vines of ancient ivy. Glad I didn't have to deal with the ground mess... That's what I hire guys for.
> 
> Turned my stump grinder over on a hill and could not get it started again. That was a #####.
> 
> Besides that I have spent the night playing with my new helmet cam that came in the mail today.



Pull the plugs, clean out cylinders. Stumpers are designed to be rolled over. :cool2:


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> Nice work MDS!
> 
> You should enter this one into the photo contest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of the spar could you drop? I'm guessing only about 6-8 feet.



Well Dan Murphy he ain't but he shore got that log tied up pretty good. That's a hellava weave!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> The big trucks are staying on the porch for this gig.. the front tires on old G are almost in the air here. We are talking old school on this one! Thankfully it is supposed to rain today. Lol.
> View attachment 212544



Who loads uphill?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I done a dumb azz folks. Cut two of my fingers with my 192 :jawdrop:



Was it not running right or what?


----------



## tree md

We had to load that Ivy covered Pine I did last week uphill. Had to block two lanes down in the parking lot and unlock a back gate entrance for traffic flow. Only way to make it happen without blocking traffic worse was to load uphill. 28" Ivy covered pine dragged and loaded uphill... What a #####!


----------



## tree md

Dan, when you say clean the cylinders do you mean just turn the ignition over without the plugs in? Or is there something else I should be doing? I pulled the plugs and fired it off to try and clear it but it still wouldn't start. I think a float is stuck on the carb.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well that's one good thing about jersey its all flat none of that nonsense here ....


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Was it not running right or what?


 

No, I was not running right.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Easy day today after last night's family festivus ...*

Took down a major Silver Maple lead over a home today. Two major tops to drop with rope then just chunked it down. All the wood stayed, so we just pulled the tractor there with the Colorado an rode in comfort. Short easy day, and good money for the job.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Well Dan Murphy he ain't but he shore got that log tied up pretty good. That's a hellava weave!



I don't know what you guys are trying to get at about how the ####ing log is tied off.. but laugh it up anyway! 

And Dan, maybe FTA's diagram in the other thread makes more sense to ya! Lmao..


----------



## Huskytree

*I went to look at a job*

Got a call from a lady today asking me to give her an estimate on a tree removal. Went out to her house and she tells me a landscaper started the job and got in over their head and they can't get intouch with him. They paid him half the money upfront and he is not returning calls or showing up to finish the job. I felt really bad for her and it is a shame that there are people out there that do these types of things. Hopefully I will get the job and make a bad situation turn out as best it can.


----------



## ropensaddle

Huskytree said:


> Got a call from a lady today asking me to give her an estimate on a tree removal. Went out to her house and she tells me a landscaper started the job and got in over their head and they can't get intouch with him. They paid him half the money upfront and he is not returning calls or showing up to finish the job. I felt really bad for her and it is a shame that there are people out there that do these types of things. Hopefully I will get the job and make a bad situation turn out as best it can.



I get at least three of them stories each year. One said he paid half up front to help him get his saw out of pawn shop guy cuts it lands it on neighbors house and ski-daddles. I'm thinking the whole time is this a true deal or what. I price discounted a bit because I was slow, a few days go by and I happened to be near the job and see a couple crack heads dragging brush. This same guy calls me to do stumps and since I had already been there, I priced over phone and a bit high cause i was sorta pissed. I did the stumps, same guy called me summer later about more trees, I Asked him point blank"why should I spend my gas to look at a job that you intend to use crackheads to do"? I really get sick of the bs after a while if you know what I mean.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> I don't know what you guys are trying to get at about how the ####ing log is tied off.. but laugh it up anyway!
> 
> And Dan, maybe FTA's diagram in the other thread makes more sense to ya! Lmao..



Had to go look at it for myself, what a mess. A couple wraps wasn't enough for ya eh. Then to seal the deal you took the time to put a face cut in that little thing, what a production. Now I see why you bring that al -qaeda looking mofo blakes out to do your work.


----------



## ozzy42

How's the healing going rope?


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> How's the healing going rope?



Lol I don't get time to heal ya know, firewood keeps us warm so that means me lol. I bumped it loading the hillbilly outdoor stove and omg it sounded like sasquatch were in my back yard using profanity  I hardly curse but I did then lol


PS: prolly attempt to climb by weeks end!


----------



## treeman82

Huskytree said:


> Got a call from a lady today asking me to give her an estimate on a tree removal. Went out to her house and she tells me a landscaper started the job and got in over their head and they can't get intouch with him. They paid him half the money upfront and he is not returning calls or showing up to finish the job. I felt really bad for her and it is a shame that there are people out there that do these types of things. Hopefully I will get the job and make a bad situation turn out as best it can.



Looked at one very similar to that just last week. Don't tend to get very many of those.

Today we finished up 4 storm damage jobs on 1 road, and completed a very quick one a few miles away. Fueled up the chipper and dropped it off so that I can just head to the jobsite first thing tomorrow to meet up with DBL to take an ash tree off my friend's barn.


----------



## derwoodii

*Work of the devil as I rewired ma chipper trailer lights*

Beelzebub was with me to day as I rewired ma chipper lights fitting LEDs.
Aww man it took to long and in the end worked then didn't then did then not ok retrace a few times did. did not did then not at all, flip retrace redo check all earths swear and curse.

Dear wife got in to check the brake lights n fail again, look dear your here so I can blame some one else ok. So retrace swear more my fingers were gettin wire worn and ma back stratin to lock in the stoop.

Its done now I'll never really know what was the issue just don't care no more, I'm spent n my wife still not talking to me.

His work is done return to your hole in ground Lucifer


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> You gotta handle it, get the job done. So, yeah, been awhile, but I have many many times used a 3120xp with a 36" for chunking. Used a separate saw lanyard an often hung from my saddle.
> Don't ask for pic's, I'm not AA.
> Jeff



3120? who the eff are you, Mighty Mouse!?!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I
1. Read 50 pages of Shigo M.A. or should I say 50 diagrams.
2. Moved all my old wood stock out to be split, mixed it in with new fresh green wood.
3. Split 8 bazillion chunks of wood.
4. Bid a small job
5. Sharpened a bunch of chains
6. OH YEAH, wood had metal in it, that's why its been sitting back there!, I forgot, back to line 5
7. Loaded a bunch of wood into my place the stuff I wont sell, still burns! its not about pretty
8. Went to Judo, only 3 kids showed up (Christmas) Had 3 coaches, kids advantage, 1 on 1 for 2 hours, they learned.
9. Bed at 9 up at 248 am, FML...........again


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Monday I spent around 2 hours with one of my best clients cruising a condo complex to put a bid together for building clearance on all the trees that the LA put it way too close. Of course all they have been doing for the past 30 years is having labor hack limbs away so we have a lot of stub removal and rigging large limbs: 1 mh here, 3 there, 6 on that one. Very little that can be done from the ground, even with a 4 section hayauchi. Many take more time to climb and/or clean-up then the actual prune/rig work. (honeylocust and green ash) 

Even with a minimum of work over tree it will be over $3k, wana bet they say it is way too much?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> I
> 
> 9. Bed at 9 up at 248 am, FML...........again



I was in by 8:30 and up at zero-dark thirty

There's a bag of pretzels calling my name...


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Had to go look at it for myself, what a mess. A couple wraps wasn't enough for ya eh. Then to seal the deal you took the time to put a face cut in that little thing, what a production. Now I see why you bring that al -qaeda looking mofo blakes out to do your work.



Lol. I just use Blakes for the easy ones! And the third rope was a pull line going to the tractor winch.. but I suspect even you pruning girls can figure that out, and are just trying to bust balls.. lol, it's all good!


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I was in by 8:30 and up at zero-dark thirty
> 
> There's a bag of pretzels calling my name...



Is this a coinwinkadink or what, both Jarheads, both broken, both maxed at VA, both Arborist, both early to bed, early to rise. both read books, hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Must have been one of those secret shots they corpsman gave us! 
Something strange is afoot at the Circle K!

I think it has to do with the meds, they wear off and I start hurting enough to wake up, once Im up thats it, time to make the coffee and get on here and see whats going on.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Looked at one very similar to that just last week. Don't tend to get very many of those.
> 
> Today we finished up 4 storm damage jobs on 1 road, and completed a very quick one a few miles away. Fueled up the chipper and dropped it off so that I can just head to the jobsite first thing tomorrow to meet up with DBL to take an ash tree off my friend's barn.



Sounds like it should be cake. Tom is the man. I have learned to shut up and just let him do his job when it comes to that ####! Lol.. took a few times though.

Edit: if you use the big saw in the tree I want pics!


----------



## treeman82

Does it still count if I put a 36" bar on it?


----------



## ozzy42

derwoodii said:


> Beelzebub was with me to day as I rewired ma chipper lights fitting LEDs.
> Aww man it took to long and in the end worked then didn't then did then not



That's how turn signals work.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Does it still count if I put a 36" bar on it?



Yes, just not as much. 

It really is the bar and chain combo that makes all the difference when running the bigger saws in the tree though. I can run the 395 all day with the 28", not so sure about a 36".. I guess like Pappa Smurf said, you do what you have to.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading to grind some stumps, and pickup some presents to myself from sears.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oh yeah, almost forgot. After sears, then I am heading to American Arborist supply in west chester to pickup some more goodys. I love that store, but my wallet doesnt. Or my fiance for that matter.


----------



## superjunior

Going back to sleep. Forecast is saying 6-8 in of snow today/tonight then more over night into weds, which means I'll be living in my truck for the next couple days pushing wet heavy snow.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent the last 3 working days in a cemetery taking down some good sized sugar maples for the old boss. Some climbing. mostly bucket work but just annoying dealing with all those headstones and other obstacles. Did 6 and they're going after the last one today. Here's a pic of one of the climbers. Nice, huh? Most of the trees were bigger but at least they weren't all this hollow. They wanted me to come in for a half day today and bang out the last one but I kinda put my foot down as I work with them on a set day rate. Feel kinda stupid leaving good money on the table but I want them to understand that for me to walk on to their jobsite they better be ready to pay.


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Monday I spent around 2 hours with one of my best clients cruising a condo complex to put a bid together for building clearance on all the trees that the LA put it way too close. Of course all they have been doing for the past 30 years is having labor hack limbs away so we have a lot of stub removal and rigging large limbs: 1 mh here, 3 there, 6 on that one. Very little that can be done from the ground, even with a 4 section hayauchi. Many take more time to climb and/or clean-up then the actual prune/rig work. (honeylocust and green ash)
> 
> Even with a minimum of work over tree it will be over $3k, wana bet they say it is way too much?



Its sounds kinda high.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot. After sears, then I am heading to American Arborist supply in west chester to pickup some more goodys. I love that store, but my wallet doesnt. Or my fiance for that matter.



Maybe I will see you down there.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Dan, when you say clean the cylinders do you mean just turn the ignition over without the plugs in? Or is there something else I should be doing? I pulled the plugs and fired it off to try and clear it but it still wouldn't start. I think a float is stuck on the carb.



Well yeah, pull the plug, crank it around to blow out the cylinders.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Probably be around 1pm when I get there. Dang bearing went out on my stump grinder trailer and I have to get my other trailer and tow it home. Never ends.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> Its sounds kinda high.



There's around 75 trees total, if we bid an average of 80/tree (1 mh) it would be $6000


----------



## flushcut

Just got done dead wooding 15 oaks with a bucket a nice cold windy day and my fingers are still frozen. I have about sixty more to do before the 1st and a thousand yards of buckthorn to murder.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picked this up at the arborist store today. They get me everytime i go there. View attachment 213640


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked this up at the arborist store today. They get me everytime i go there. View attachment 213640







Holy crap dude, Nice pic... do the the Elders or your kinsmen know you are using the evil technology of the Englishman? What is that a novelty shop Jackalope on the wall behind you?


----------



## TreeAce

At first glance it looks he sprouted antlers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chief116

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked this up at the arborist store today. They get me everytime i go there. View attachment 213640



At first glance i thought you stole my daughter's butterfly hairclip. Nice antlers!


Fun day today. Got to the jobsite today, remove eight 75 ft white pines from along the drive. Bucket pulls in first, i back thelog truck in to find out the front right tire of the bucket found the septic cover. No mention of the septic on the jobsheet, which originally called for the crane. Boss gets new ring and cover, we take down trees, fix the cap and gone.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Don't tell the elders:hmm3grin2orange: That is my first whitetail deer I shot.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Don't tell the elders:hmm3grin2orange: That is my first whitetail deer I shot.



I gotta admit after looking at that pic I feel just a bit better about myself .... I am sorry ....:eek2:


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Don't tell the elders:hmm3grin2orange: That is my first whitetail deer I shot.



Here let me help with them antlers






View attachment 213649


----------



## deevo

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Here let me help with them antlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213649



Ha! Classic!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> There's around 75 trees total, if we bid an average of 80/tree (1 mh) it would be $6000



Actually I was channeling what they were gonna say when you hit em with the numbers. I can't say for sure why I did it, there were many reasons I guess . I am sorry if it confused you , I really didn't mean a word of it. Yeah, I was channeling, channeling this reverberation that I got from, well, you know, hearing " that sounds kinda high" I guess more than I should have.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Don't tell the elders:hmm3grin2orange: That is my first whitetail deer I shot.



Oh my makes me feel a little better about my bow kill lol


----------



## the Aerialist

*LockJack Sport for the Win!*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked this up at the arborist store today. They get me everytime i go there. View attachment 213640



You did the right thing there 2tree, once you get that on your rope you'll wonder how you did without it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Oh my makes me feel a little better about my bow kill lol



Thats a nice buck. I got a 8 pt that scored 136 about 15 years ago. I dont hunt much anymore, working like a dog to keep up.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> You did the right thing there 2tree, once you get that on your rope you'll wonder how you did without it.



Yep, or in your case, he will wonder what to do next! Lol..


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Yep, or in your case, he will wonder what to do next! Lol..



I may wear this video out tonight but you deserve it...


[video=youtube;gBNxGZP49ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBNxGZP49ls&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked this up at the arborist store today. They get me everytime i go there. View attachment 213640



That is freaking hilarious! I thought you had some kind of Pagan hat on you head at first glance...


----------



## tree md

I just finished a marathon session of developing my website. Was up til 4:30 AM working on it, then got up at 10 AM and worked til 7 PM on it. I'll tweak it a little more here and there and probably add a photo page but I am pretty pleased with the results so far. I just need to link it to my BBB profile.

I've got to get the stumper running tomorrow. Two stumps to grind and two trees to prune... Then it's time to work on some saws.


----------



## arborpros

ropensaddle said:


> Oh my makes me feel a little better about my bow kill lol



Man I would have been shaking so bad with buck fever I would have definately missed that buck. I get buck fever so bad it is not even funny. The shells rattle in my pockets it is so bad. :smile2:


----------



## Huskytree

*finished up a job*

I finished up a pretty big job for me anyways today. Mostly raked and tiddy things up. Nothing to exciting.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I may wear this video out tonight but you deserve it...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;gBNxGZP49ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBNxGZP49ls&feature=related[/video]





Me too!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I don't know what you guys are trying to get at about how the ####ing log is tied off.. but laugh it up anyway!
> 
> And Dan, maybe FTA's diagram in the other thread makes more sense to ya! Lmao..




Nah it looks good with the 3 ropes yer using there with that cradle, you got it all wrapped up notch and all. I guess you had to use the 3rd tag line over using the top rig line to pull the notches for some reason. At first I didn't even realize you had 3 and just thought you wrapped the crap out of the lower rig line for no reason.

Do you mean FTA's diaphram? Cause then , yes, I could understand that. I have no idea what the other thing was. Seems like running an Srt line all throughout is a very conceievable means to get there but it also seems like having that line run like that gets in the way. 

You are gonna do great with the Wraptor... even though you don't trim trees.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan;3360371
Do you mean FTA's diaphram? Cause then said:


> Yeah, he is a funny guy!
> Jeff :laughn::laughn:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Started a land clearing job yesterday, all by hand, long back yard hill, up and down, up and down. I am tired


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Started a land clearing job yesterday, all by hand, long back yard hill, up and down, up and down. I am tired



No winches or anything to help with that man? I couldn't imagine, its been a long time sinse I've dragged any brush (to speak of), sounds miserable! Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> No winches or anything to help with that man? I couldn't imagine, its been a long time sinse I've dragged any brush (to speak of), sounds miserable! Lol.



Nope, we are actually leaving everything on site, just dragging it off to the side, creating a "Vista" so the HO can see the river better. Its so thick, that we had to do it in waves, cut for a hour/drag for a hour, repeat. Nothing difficult as far as the trees go, but a muddy hillside with saws, make me real nervous. Do get to go up a awesome bur oak, after a little deadwood. Tree is so cool, she has several, trying to work on her for the prune's. Well see, if she would have me, I could stay there for a couple weeks, just pruning. 5 acres of big trees.

Some of this stuff in Shigos MA is pretty damn confusing, gotta have other books to help me read this one. Knocked out 20 pages of hard stuff, had to take a break!


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. I have a brush dragging/chipping festival planned for the guys today. Right at the end of my road. I love jobs like this.. here's the brush boys, here's the giant chip truck, you know what to do! Lol, there are some limbs for me to raise, etc. Better get my ass moving, I'm gonna be late..


----------



## superjunior

just got home from work. I hate the zombie hrs but that's part of plowing, so is having a couple good beers after zombie shift, lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Put new bearings in my stump grinding trailer. Had to run 3 places to get them. Idk why they don't have greeseable hubs on this rayco trailer.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Put new bearings in my stump grinding trailer. Had to run 3 places to get them. Idk why they don't have greeseable hubs on this rayco trailer.



Thats easy, its marketing lol. I'm actually convinced manufacturers purposely make chit wear out. They either, A: want you to get disgusted and buy a new model. B: Feel they make a great percentage on parts and service. C: all the above. 

What they don't understand is , A: Some of us been around and know quality and do our own service. B: when disgusted beat the snot out of the salesman that screwed us C: Never will buy their product again, no matter what, for life and tell everyone why! D all the above.


----------



## the Aerialist

The weather turned good today after I planned a day off due to the forecast snow and cold, lucky I had a customer to throw in this afternoon. Dropped and chopped a fair sized Maple that the power company butchered when they cut it back away from the wires. The Steiner really proved it's worth again today as it dragged the whole tree (_after we cut it up_) across an uphill lawn to a burn pile in the back of the property.

Cousin Lee bought a new Stihl 260 and got to put it to work today. He got the bar pinched a few times but he'll get the hang of it in time.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

the Aerialist said:


> The weather turned good today after I planned a day off due to the forecast snow and cold, lucky I had a customer to throw in this afternoon. Dropped and chopped a fair sized Maple that the power company butchered when they cut it back away from the wires. The Steiner really proved it's worth again today as it dragged the whole tree (_after we cut it up_) across an uphill lawn to a burn pile in the back of the property.
> 
> Cousin Lee bought a new Stihl 260 and got to put it to work today. He got the bar pinched a few times but he'll get the hang of it in time.



Do you make your workers provide there own saws? Are you considering them subs?


----------



## tree MDS

You really are a troll man, why don't you just go away.. we no want to play anymore!!!

Jesus.. can we just get back to men being men, cutting trees/running tree businesses, and such.. I mean, its clearly evident everyone hates you to the tenth power.. I mean WTF!! and no, it's not fun anymore! 

Beat it already!! Really!! 

And #### off too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you make your workers provide there own saws? Are you considering them subs?



not for nothing but if I had someone working for me who was referred to as cousin lee I wouldnt give him my saws either.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Subs? sub-human is more like it, lol ...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you make your workers provide there own saws? Are you considering them subs?



I provide all the equipment, but Cousin Lee is a special case. He filled a brand new (1st day on the job) MS460 Mag with raw gas and scrapped the cylinder and head so he has been staying away from the saws. Buying his own gets him back in the game.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Please add me to your IGNORE list ...*



tree MDS said:


> You really are a troll man, why don't you just go away.. we no want to play anymore!!!... Beat it already!! Really!! And #### off too!!!



Look MDS, it's easy to just ignore me why don't you try that?


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> I provide all the equipment, but Cousin Lee is a special case. He filled a brand new (1st day on the job) MS460 Mag with raw gas and scrapped the cylinder and head so he has been staying away from the saws. Buying his own gets him back in the game.



See, that's the problem, you're a troll, plain and simple. I'm tired of this game now, REALLY!

I come here to talk ####/bust ass (etc,etc) with my buds.. You, on the other hand, have missed the bus by far too many years for where you're trying to hang!! Get it?? ... probably not.. later for the night AS peeps..


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> See, that's the problem, you're a troll, plain and simple. I'm tired of this game now, REALLY!
> 
> I come here to talk ####/bust ass (etc,etc) with my buds.. You, on the other hand, have missed the buss by far too many years for where you're trying to hang!! Get it?? ... probably not.. later for the night AS peeps..



Oh, and I forgot the learning/educating my fellow arborist part! Lmmfao...

Yeah, I love that part too..


----------



## tree md

Spent most of the day running around spending money... Had an easy climb early this morning pulling an old hanger, then had to hit another property and remove 2 limbs that I could reach with my power pruner. Then to the dump, to the dump, to the dump, dump, dump. Tried to clear the cylinders on my stumper again and replaced the plugs but it was a no go on getting it started. I took it to a backwoods mechanic around here that stays covered up with work. He is like Carl on Sling Blade but works magic on small engines. He's gonna get it running for me and do some things that I have long needed done to it anyway. I've got a 260 that seized on me in Alabama... Showed it to the dude and he said he would completely rebuild it for me for less than 2 bills... I told him to make it happen. Besides that I bought some odds and ends; New polesaw head, polesaw section that I needed and one of the new Sherrill blades that are identical to the Mundo blades.

I did get my 440 running good today so I am happy about that. Had a spark plug issue. I dropped it off a house on my last crane job when the roof collapsed beneath me...


----------



## flushcut

the Aerialist said:


> I provide all the equipment, but Cousin Lee is a special case. He filled a brand new (1st day on the job) MS460 Mag with raw gas and scrapped the cylinder and head so he has been staying away from the saws. Buying his own gets him back in the game.



Just wondering but why do you have straight gas on a job site? I can't remember the last time I had s/gas on a job site in a can.


----------



## flushcut

I hit up 22 more oaks today and had a few beers with some fellow treemen all in all a good day now I am waiting for my sweetie to come home.


----------



## jefflovstrom

flushcut said:


> Just wondering but why do you have straight gas on a job site? I can't remember the last time I had s/gas on a job site in a can.




Because half his stuff runs on it. The van, the tractor (lol), stumper, so yeah, there is commonly straight gas on a job site.
AA, 
I don't think you should brag about how great you are (when you are not), and include how lame your employee's are. 
Does your Bobby know what you post here as far as your attitude and your money made on every job?
You are a very strange man!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

I fill my stumper up at the pump. I do carry straight gas when I need to but it is in a 5 gallon container. No way for the groundies to confuse it with mix... I try to keep the straight gas at the house... Carrying it on the job is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> not for nothing but if I had someone working for me who was referred to as cousin lee I wouldnt give him my saws either.



POINT TAKEN !! Oh Hell yes... uh, I mean Hell no!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> I fill my stumper up at the pump. I do carry straight gas when I need to but it is in a 5 gallon container. No way for the groundies to confuse it with mix... I try to keep the straight gas at the house... Carrying it on the job is a recipe for disaster.




We live in different world's Larry. But yeah, the straight gas is marked!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Look MDS, it's easy to just ignore me why don't you try that?



Is it? No, its not.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> We live in different world's Larry. But yeah, the straight gas is marked!
> Jeff



With a ####ing neon sign.


----------



## tree md

Believe me Jeff, I used to live in that world... I prefer to live in my own now...


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> See, that's the problem, you're a troll, plain and simple. I'm tired of this game now, REALLY!
> 
> I come here to talk ####/bust ass (etc,etc) with my buds.. You, on the other hand, have missed the bus by far too many years for where you're trying to hang!! Get it?? ... probably not.. later for the night AS peeps..



Thought you were tougher then that mds, this old timer is breaking you down. I for one, look forward to the vids of cousin lee running into a trailer, or that jailbird passed out on a lawn or the mighty steiner carrying a round to the one ton. Lately the I havent been impressed though its the same old chit. Step it up aa
Heres what the past 50 post have been,Blah blah steiner,blah blah angies list, blah blah Imac, blah blah cousin lee,blah blah special forces,blah blah hazzard tree, blah blah d i c k clique and blah blah cofee and irish cream. I gotta say I'm still a fan, I come home after working all day in the rain and his posts crack me up, don't take thing so serious people. Tree wars- you are already in it.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Thought you were tougher then that mds, this old timer is breaking you down. I for one, look forward to the vids of cousin lee running into a trailer, or that jailbird passed out on a lawn or the mighty steiner carrying a round to the one ton. Lately the I havent been impressed though its the same old chit. Step it up aa
> Heres what the past 50 post have been,Blah blah steiner,blah blah angies list, blah blah Imac, blah blah cousin lee,blah blah special forces,blah blah hazzard tree, blah blah d i c k clique and blah blah cofee and irish cream. I gotta say I'm still a fan, I come home after working all day in the rain and his posts crack me up, don't take thing so serious people. Tree wars- you are already in it.



Now why wasn't I made aware that it was time to start sucking down Irish Cream? That's BS.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Now why wasn't I made aware that it was time to start sucking down Irish Cream? That's BS.



We tried to call you, but you were in the bathroom!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> We tried to call you, but you were in the bathroom!
> Jeff



Yeah well where else can a guy go to drink, think and stink without being bothered?


----------



## mitch95100

Well I put the car in the ditch...


----------



## the Aerialist

tree md said:


> I fill my stumper up at the pump. I do carry straight gas when I need to but it is in a 5 gallon container. No way for the groundies to confuse it with mix... I try to keep the straight gas at the house... Carrying it on the job is a recipe for disaster.



Straight gas is in a 5 gal can. Saw mix is in 2 gal cans marked "SAW GAS". Lee, because of his PTSD, gets things twisted. Before that he filled the gas with bar oil and the bar oil tank with gas a couple times. I should have taken that as a warning.

The guy is definitely unemployable but he's blood and I consider having him come out on jobs as therapy sessions for him and good karma for me. He works hard as long as things are simple. I let him drive the tractor, and now he's actually using a saw (his own) and that is a good confidence builder.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Straight gas is in a 5 gal can. Saw mix is in 2 gal cans marked "SAW GAS". Lee, because of his PTSD, gets things twisted. Before that he filled the gas with bar oil and the bar oil tank with gas a couple times. I should have taken that as a warning.
> 
> The guy is definitely unemployable but he's blood and I consider having him come out on jobs as therapy sessions for him and good karma for me. He works hard as long as things are simple. I let him drive the tractor, and now he's actually using a saw (his own) and that is a good confidence builder.



I guess we should be expecting a post in the injury section soon?


----------



## Tree Pig

mitch95100 said:


> Well I put the car in the ditch...



Okay who are you? How and why did you put your car in a ditch?


----------



## tree md

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Okay who are you? How and why did you put your car in a ditch?



I bet you have to ask that question a lot... hehehe!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> I bet you have to ask that question a lot... hehehe!









[video=youtube;IxAKFlpdcfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxAKFlpdcfc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## treemandan

I have just been organizing my tools and putzing around with a salt spreader which i hope to have ready by tommorow so I go to sleep til it starts to snow. 
I managed to get drunk messing with the brakes on my wife's 4 runner again. I was hoping to slap a set of pads on the front end but a caliper was sticking and burnt up a rotor pretty good so it was all or nothing with that. I finally read the owner's manual, found out how to shut the traction control off then went out sideways for a little bit and got it muddy. I am pretty sure all 4 wheels were off the ground for a second but nothing compared to what a rental car will do.

And I just so happen to be behind the wheel of a rental car jess last week. Shore was. When I took it back I just left it at the body shop and told the guy to call them to come get it. They called me up asking about the damage.When they questioned me I just told them the insurance would cover it but the lady pressed on asking me what happened. I said " Its better I don't say but feel free to speculate". She sure was getting mad at me by then, trying to sound all bossy and indignant telling me how much a windsheild is gonna cost. I was getting kinda mad myself at having to answer all those questions . I didn't feel obligated to answer so I cut it short , told the lady I was dissatisfied and amazed with her lack of professionalism, that I would never rent another car from them and if she ever bothered me again i would sue for harrassment.


" I don't often drive a rental car but when i do I make sure to #### it up the best I can" Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I just told them the insurance would cover it but the lady pressed on asking me what happened. I said " Its better I don't say but feel free to speculate". .




Dan your a funny motha fcuker... it took me a few years to get your humor but your f---ing funny.

[video=youtube;8YwbiyPZTvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YwbiyPZTvY[/video]


----------



## mitch95100

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Okay who are you? How and why did you put your car in a ditch?



Im Mitch95100 lol-ABS went out and it was hard pack ice/snow. Came around a sharp corner going 15 mph seen a deer taped the brake locked up slid down the road a was and into the ditch. So f the brakes wouldn't of had problems i would of made er'! File that in your damn police report lol jkjk I could of backed out if there wasn't a hole there... I wasn't even ####ing around! Grrr


----------



## Tree Pig

mitch95100 said:


> Im Mitch95100 lol-ABS went out and it was hard pack ice/snow. Came around a sharp corner going 15 mph seen a deer taped the brake locked up slid down the road a was and into the ditch. So f the brakes wouldn't of had problems i would of made er'! File that in your damn police report lol jkjk I could of backed out if there wasn't a hole there... I wasn't even ####ing around! Grrr



hmmm... I must be missing something... but you should have just hit the deer.


----------



## tree md

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Okay who are you? How and why did you put your car in a ditch?



OK Dan, as long as you are not having to answer this question you are all good!


----------



## mitch95100

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> hmmm... I must be missing something... but you should have just hit the deer.



The ABS in the car went out three weeks ago so I knew they locked up. I didn't swerve I taped the brakes which locked them sending me straight in to the ditch I would of hit the deer if the brakes wouldn't of locked up


----------



## tree MDS

More work today. I'm getting caught up pretty good now, but the phone is still ringing. Part of me just wants it to end, the other part knows I gotta be getting somewhere, and realizes this is probably a once in a lifetime deal. My upper body is killing me! Lol.. ouch.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> . Lee, because of his PTSD, gets things twisted. Before that he filled the gas with bar oil and the bar oil tank with gas a couple times. I should have taken that as a warning.
> 
> The guy is definitely unemployable but he's blood and I consider having him come out on jobs as therapy sessions for him and good karma for me. He works hard as long as things are simple. I let him drive the tractor, and now he's actually using a saw (his own) and that is a good confidence builder.



So what was he so called PTSD is from, all I see is a jackwagon, no PTSD there. Just a IDIOT. PTSD does not effect your driving a mower ya moron. But let me guess, your going to come up with some crazy story about it, save it man. Again, you assume no one on here knows anything about it and act like your a pro about it. Your not. I have several buddys, ya know, REAL MARINES, that have it, some how, they seem to drive and work everyday, with out running into chit.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Nice. I have a brush dragging/chipping festival planned for the guys today. Right at the end of my road. I love jobs like this.. here's the brush boys, here's the giant chip truck, you know what to do! Lol, there are some limbs for me to raise, etc. Better get my ass moving, I'm gonna be late..



fml!

Holy bat guano, that kicked my a s s, bigtime! Main guy called in sick, so just me and the groundie. HO added a small removal and I had to climb a hedge, that was petrified. Thought it would go quick, but it fought me at every point. It was almost comical trying to gaff it, like trying to spike concrete. Every little twig or stem would hang up or get caught on this or that, major PITA! It was a little tree, but a tough little bastard. Its firewood now. Came home fell asleep about 730, woke up at 5, WTF! That hasn't happen in months! Body is screaming for me to quit. 

AA quote of the day- "Its a TRUE switch blade,it has a rounded spring, so ya really got hold on to it"


----------



## arborpros

treemandan said:


> I have just been organizing my tools and putzing around with a salt spreader which i hope to have ready by tommorow so I go to sleep til it starts to snow.
> I managed to get drunk messing with the brakes on my wife's 4 runner again. I was hoping to slap a set of pads on the front end but a caliper was sticking and burnt up a rotor pretty good so it was all or nothing with that. I finally read the owner's manual, found out how to shut the traction control off then went out sideways for a little bit and got it muddy. I am pretty sure all 4 wheels were off the ground for a second but nothing compared to what a rental car will do.
> 
> And I just so happen to be behind the wheel of a rental car jess last week. Shore was. When I took it back I just left it at the body shop and told the guy to call them to come get it. They called me up asking about the damage.When they questioned me I just told them the insurance would cover it but the lady pressed on asking me what happened. I said " Its better I don't say but feel free to speculate". She sure was getting mad at me by then, trying to sound all bossy and indignant telling me how much a windsheild is gonna cost. I was getting kinda mad myself at having to answer all those questions . I didn't feel obligated to answer so I cut it short , told the lady I was dissatisfied and amazed with her lack of professionalism, that I would never rent another car from them and if she ever bothered me again i would sue for harrassment.
> 
> 
> " I don't often drive a rental car but when i do I make sure to #### it up the best I can" Stay thirsty my friends.



My sister got a rental once. It was sweet.
Don't worry, it's a rental!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Some of this stuff in Shigos MA is pretty damn confusing, gotta have other books to help me read this one. Knocked out 20 pages of hard stuff, had to take a break!



One of my pet peaves with his writing is that he will jump from a sixth grade reading level to undergraduate in the same paragraph. It would be nice if one off his acolytes would update his work.

Your next purchase should be Harris et al (could be Mathney as the lead author in the new edition), I like the Pirrone book too. (tree management; P.P. Pirrone)

Feel free to call me with any questions if you get bogged down, Scott


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> I hit up 22 more oaks today and had a few beers with some fellow treemen all in all a good day now I am waiting for my sweetie to come home.



Got diner waiting for her?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I trimmed 2 cherrys, and 2 pears. Then I went and started to cleanup a job with storm damage from the Oct snow storm.


----------



## treeman82

Pruned 1 hickory, 4 oaks, and cleaned up a low stub on a norway maple today. Hardly anything to write home about. Yesterday I had to help a friend clean some gutters, what fun that was. Dog crap all around the people's front door, ladder got COVERED with it. Tuesday was a trip, worked with Tom who was pretty cool... but had 2 green groundies which made life miserable... not to mention the late day rain.


----------



## treemandan

arborpros said:


> My sister got a rental once. It was sweet.
> Don't worry, it's a rental!!!!! - YouTube



Some say America is the epitomy of freedom; riding a motorcycle, practicing a religion of your choice, being able to live without the fear of tranny, owning guns. Me? I say its the rental cars they give us.


----------



## ForTheArborist

I put a new climber in the trees today. I wish I would have brought my other saddle and spikes with me. I thought it would be another day of hoarse throat and neck cramps trying to get the guy to be able to get jobs done in trees, but it wound up being like a day off. He just took the directions, and got it done. Every other climber I've ever tried out always gave away the fact they are numbskulls. Slow and just not clever.


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul Sanborn said:


> One of my pet peaves with his writing is that he will jump from a sixth grade reading level to undergraduate in the same paragraph. It would be nice if one off his acolytes would update his work.
> 
> Your next purchase should be Harris et al (could be Mathney as the lead author in the new edition), I like the Pirrone book too. (tree management; P.P. Pirrone)
> 
> Feel free to call me with any questions if you get bogged down, Scott


 Cool, thanks JPS. Your right on his writing, it is kinda jumpy, ya really gotta read it a couple times to get what he is saying, maybe that was his goal! Some of the dia grams make no sense to me, they need to get Brian K to redraw them, so they are more clear. What is Harris? 250 into MA outa 398, so I am getting there. Next is New Tree, then back to muni test. This stuff is going to take a couple years, as I just dont have the time to sit down and study, do when I can, that's why its not so bad getting up a zero dark thirty, everyone else is sleeping so I can concentrate! It gets loud around here! I figure that by the time I get BCMA and TCIA vetted, I should be ready to sell the op and get out, become that guy everyone envy's.....Jeff! Which will be good, not sure how long I can do this, its getting alot worse, takes everything I got anymore. End of day, I am wiped. Latest Dr. entry (not verbatim) "herniated discs is moving to create a severe stenosis, both rotator cusp are not healing, r/side bracael nerve dead, pulled right groin with suspected hernia, loose r side hipe socket, severe tinniness in r ear, this dude is jacked the F up, and the idiot keeps climbing trees, stupid bastard" Didn't think that last part was unnecessary tho. All of that stuff from one injury. Spines are nothing to mess with. Hold on........arm going numb.............ok, it back! They want me to have surgery, but how they hell am I supposed to work when I am in a body cast! Said that I would be out a year if I had everything fixed, so I keep reading, thinking that I will get out and get on with a big show as management, then I can get it taken care of in increments, VA will flip the bill of course but that dont pay the grocery bill


----------



## sgreanbeans

Job we are on, thought we were all done, lady comes out and adds 7 trees for removal, one is a decent sized oak, sucks, its a cool tree, tried talking here out, but it is right in the way of the view, cant sell a house with a river view.....with out a river view! So murder is on the agenda:frown:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Some say America is the epitomy of freedom; riding a motorcycle, practicing a religion of your choice, being able to live without the fear of tranny, owning guns. Me? I say its the rental cars they give us.


 
I have added a weekend in Vegas with the Danno, in a rental car, to my bucket list.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I have added a weekend in Vegas with the Danno, in a rental car, to my bucket list.



Don't hold your breath.. his chores keep him tied down pretty good. Lol.

Got a day at a landscaper buddy of mines house today. Drastic roof clearing on some good sized trees, a takedown, plus the now typical oak hangers. The roof clearing part really isn't my style, but he knows what he wants, so I'm just gonna shut up and do it. Poor bastard broke his leg falling off an orchard ladder a couple weeks ago. He has been losing his mind trapped at home. Him and his wife haven't been getting along too well either, and now he's dependant on her for a lot more than usual. He says when she brings his dinner she kind of throws it at him. Lol, I shouldn't laugh, but it is funny.


----------



## NCTREE

sgreanbeans said:


> I have added a weekend in Vegas with the Danno, in a rental car, to my bucket list.



you've been watching to many VW commercials


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Don't hold your breath.. his chores keep him tied down pretty good. Lol.
> 
> Got a day at a landscaper buddy of mines house today. Drastic roof clearing on some good sized trees, a takedown, plus the now typical oak hangers. The roof clearing part really isn't my style, but he knows what he wants, so I'm just gonna shut up and do it. Poor bastard broke his leg falling off an orchard ladder a couple weeks ago. He has been losing his mind trapped at home. Him and his wife haven't been getting along too well either, and now he's dependant on her for a lot more than usual. He says when she brings his dinner she kind of throws it at him. Lol, I shouldn't laugh, but it is funny.



Ode to the joys of married life I think we can all relate at some point. I'm not married but might as well be, been stuck inthe house nursing a pulled back muscle for a couple of days and the old lady is just a peach to be around right now. Help!


----------



## tree MDS

And it is an actual Friday for me. I am taking the weekend off to catch up on estimates and billing etc. Probably pull some more ash out of the woodpile and have my buddy Darkman split it up. Woodpile needs some serious organization before it snows, as well.
View attachment 214176


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Ode to the joys of married life I think we can all relate at some point. I'm not married but might as well be, been stuck inthe house nursing a pulled back muscle for a couple of days and the old lady is just a peach to be around right now. Help!



I got out of a long term on and off relationship/nightmare from hell a few months ago, and couldn't be happier. Loneliness and greed suit me much better! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> Some say America is the epitomy of freedom; riding a motorcycle, practicing a religion of your choice, being able to live without the fear of tranny, owning guns. Me? I say its the rental cars they give us.



I say it is our fat poor people with plasma TV's and full blown cable...no wait...that is from socialism...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> fml!
> 
> a small removal and I had to climb a hedge, that was petrified. Thought it would go quick, but it fought me at every point. It was almost comical trying to gaff it,



Two words: Flat File


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Doing year end paperwork. Entering milage into the computer. Sucks.


----------



## lxt

ForTheAction said:


> I put a new climber in the trees today. I wish I would have brought my other saddle and spikes with me. I thought it would be another day of hoarse throat and neck cramps trying to get the guy to be able to get jobs done in trees, but it wound up being like a day off. He just took the directions, and got it done. Every other climber I've ever tried out always gave away the fact they are numbskulls. Slow and just not clever.





You still working on that pine take down? I just dont know what you a saddle & spikes could of done? so doing take downs or prunes?

Im thinking maybe you are cousin Lee?



LXT..............


----------



## treeclimber101

ForTheAction said:


> I put a new climber in the trees today. I wish I would have brought my other saddle and spikes with me. I thought it would be another day of hoarse throat and neck cramps trying to get the guy to be able to get jobs done in trees, but it wound up being like a day off. He just took the directions, and got it done. Every other climber I've ever tried out always gave away the fact they are numbskulls. Slow and just not clever.



For you to be calling another climber a numbskull is really saying something , because if your posts here are a representation of your skills than I think I could hoist a 80 year old dead carcass up a tree and get more done than you ....But I wouldn't picture you any better than that having to hire a climber to do something you have no experience with and then critiquing there work ... One word hardhat because i would be raining some #### down on your neck boil .....


----------



## sgreanbeans

john paul sanborn said:


> two words: Flat file


lol.

Bought a Pantin, was trying to find where to stow it, seen my Marine issues sunglasses, the tactical ones, have never used them. The have a pretty tough little case with a nice sturdy clip and belt loop, shuts with a large Velcro patch. Pulled out the glasses and threw in the Pantin with the strap, fits like a glove. We were rained out today, spent it working on gear and messin in the shop, gettin ready to blast out on bids


----------



## treeclimber101

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY 6 HRS AND I DIDN'T BREAK ANYTHING ...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> And it is an actual Friday for me. I am taking the weekend off to catch up on estimates and billing etc. Probably pull some more ash out of the woodpile and have my buddy Darkman split it up. Woodpile needs some serious organization before it snows, as well.
> View attachment 214176



So much for tomorrow off. We decided to just takedown this big ass sugar maple, instead of prune some lower limbs (thank god). The tree really is a hazard anyway. I did some cabling in it once and pruned it, but there really wasn't anything good to cable to, and with as many bad crotches and as many holes as this thing has (and big wood over bedroom), we're just gonna kill it. I already whacked half the canopy in like an hour and a half. It's a real fun one! The only problem is it's by the hour.. I can't say as I remember ever doing a big takedown by the hour, but this guy's an old friend, and gets me work, so #### it. Should be another day there anyway.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> So much for tomorrow off. We decided to just takedown this big ass sugar maple, instead of prune some lower limbs (thank god). The tree really is a hazard anyway. I did some cabling in it once and pruned it, but there really wasn't anything good to cable to, and with as many bad crotches and as many holes as this thing has (and big wood over bedroom), we're just gonna kill it. I already whacked half the canopy in like an hour and a half. It's a real fun one! The only problem is it's by the hour.. I can't say as I remember ever doing a big takedown by the hour, but this guy's an old friend, and gets me work, so #### it. Should be another day there anyway.



Jesus man you do realize your replying to yourself , I mean is it that bad now , you have been nominated to lead the tree workers newly formed union of CT , and I recently registered ya for the over 30 special olympics , and ya should do good with your yellow helmet and all ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man you do realize your replying to yourself , I mean is it that bad now , you have been nominated to lead the tree workers newly formed union of CT , and I recently registered ya for the over 30 special olympics , and ya should do good with your yellow helmet and all ....



Lol. I hear ya.. maybe I figure if I respond to myself, there's less chance of getting banned again. Porks..


----------



## arborpros

Did a simple Austrian Pine take down today. It was dead. i was up the tree and had everything on the ground in 20 minutes. Clean up took 40 minutes. The client kept "helping" me throw the brush on the trailer as the chipper was on another crew. I think he wanted a deal because he was "helping". I should have charged him more fo having to answer his questions. Nice guy though.

The tree is right next to a utility box and sewers so I am waiting for Digrite to mark everything before grinding out the stump. 

Was the first time in a long time I climbed by myself with no one else from my crew with me. I normally don't do that but it was a simple removal. As I was driving to the job this morning I'm thinking to myself "You're an idiot climbing this thing by yourself. Last day of the year, last job of the year, very easy removal. You're going to cut your leg off." All is well. 

Happy New Year fellas. Get #### faced and get in a bar fight for me!


----------



## Isna

Tried my 088 on a piece of Mediterranean oak.
View attachment 214267

Wow! can't wait to get a longer bar to mill that log!


----------



## the Aerialist

arborpros said:


> ... Happy New Year fellas. Get #### faced and get in a bar fight for me!



This forum is as close to a bar fight as I get these days. If I get ####faced it will be right here at home, the wife convinced me to shut down 'til next year so I might do it..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Next year is 2 days away.
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> This forum is as close to a bar fight as I get these days. If I get ####faced it will be right here at home, the wife convinced me to shut down 'til next year so I might do it..



Enjoy the shuffleboard and canasta... a little fondu maybe.


----------



## tree MDS

No bars for me. There is more killing to do tomorrow. I'm having a few here at the shop though. Lol. Finishing this tree should be fun tomorrow! All wood stays as dropped, and don't worry about the lawn! :biggrin:
View attachment 214269


----------



## Slvrmple72

Taken it easy into the new year. Firewood and some estimates. Finished up the line clearance experience friday just before Christmas. Start things back up next year, my work. Got my first appointment with the Orthopedic Center at the Crystal Clinic for my hands at the end of January. Carpal Tunnel has been a real pain! Wishing you my fellow treemen a safe and happy new year!-Kevin


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Next year is 2 days away.
> Jeff



Shhhhhhh. don't tell him!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Winter here is on hold. Yesterday was 80 degrees. Today a mild mid 70's.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Stubs jacked up for the kill (last try at this pic)!
View attachment 214277


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> Winter here is on hold. Yesterday was 80 degrees. Today a mild mid 70's.
> Jeff


----------



## arborpros

^^^^^That's great.


----------



## lxt

Happy New year fellas, I been working on this 426 hemi cuda model since Xmas........fun as hell & takes me back to being a kid, I think it was easier to put together as a kid, since the surgery fine motor skills have been a little off & i consider this therapy!

Oh yeah.......did a lot clearing job yesterday & threw the track on the mini dozer, got er fixed in bout 45min & finished up @ dark, love those type of jobs just notch & drop in big pile then push over to the burn pile!! 

AA...........dont leave, you a funny ole bird & I kinda enjoy your posts!



LXT............


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> Stubs jacked up for the kill (last try at this pic)!
> View attachment 214277



That truck is sweet


----------



## lxt

Ah hell just notch & drop that beside the house........put a rope in it & pull it with yer skid steer....but first you must incorporate the use of a fancy notch, this kinda knowledge can only be found in a dungeon like cavity, secretly hidden in the bowels of philly as yoda the tree dropping god projects his abilities on to you..................NOW GO.....!





LXT........


----------



## arborpros

jefflovstrom said:


> Next year is 2 days away.
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff. I may not be on the site tomorrow so I figured I'd get it out of the way. On the other hand if I really did think it was New Years eve, that would be funny.


----------



## lxt

yeah thats what my thoughts are.....get it outta the way, world might end b4 newyears?? LOL, or Ill be to drunk to care?



LXT..................


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> That truck is sweet



Thanks man! And yeah, it has turned out awesome for me so far with that truck.. hell, I can put that truck just about anywhere with some plywood and four plus years worth of setting it up behind me now! I know it's not the most (pretty) fancy or expensive truck, but it's a Caddy to me every time I fly it, bet your ass there! 

You still truck shopping, or did you buy??


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> Ah hell just notch & drop that beside the house........put a rope in it & pull it with yer skid steer....but first you must incorporate the use of a fancy notch, this kinda knowledge can only be found in a dungeon like cavity, secretly hidden in the bowels of philly as yoda the tree dropping god projects his abilities on to you..................NOW GO.....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT........



You're getting better and better man!


----------



## jefflovstrom

arborpros said:


> Thanks Jeff. I may not be on the site tomorrow so I figured I'd get it out of the way. On the other hand if I really did think it was New Years eve, that would be funny.



Actually, I was refering to AA, 
Happy New Year!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Been working on my truck the past week. Started tallying up what I've spent in big purchases so far and am feeling a bit of a fool. $1200 to rebuild front end. $1000 on rims and tires. $350 on stereo, another $350 on shocks. That's not to mention the several hundred I have into the paint, fiberglass, seats and other odds and ends. Oh well, I love this rig and I'm gonna run it a long time.


----------



## treeman75

What the hell is up with the f'd up language on my AS pages?


----------



## tree md

Picked up my stumper today. $73 dollars and she runs like new. He rewired it and put a new throttle cable on it for me, as well as changed the oil and filter. Good news on my old 260, the cylinder is fine, just needs a new piston. He has one in his shop and is going to rebuild it for me for less than $100. . It should be finished tomorrow. I finally had a chance to look my old 440 over this week. The spark plug was mashed down. I just reset the Gap and it fired up and ran like a scalded dog... I had been putting off looking it over and was just using the 660 because I was worried what the damage would be (the old stick your head in the sand approach). I had dropped it off of a second story roof on my last crane job. The air filter cover was cracked and I didn't think things would be good at all when I checked it out. That saw will just not die! It is 12 or 13 years old and just keeps going and going...


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> Thanks man! And yeah, it has turned out awesome for me so far with that truck.. hell, I can put that truck just about anywhere with some plywood and four plus years worth of setting it up behind me now! I know it's not the most (pretty) fancy or expensive truck, but it's a Caddy to me every time I fly it, bet your ass there!
> 
> You still truck shopping, or did you buy??



I think it looks good. Iam sure she goes where forestry rigs nary tread. Or better yet, she GETS OUT well! As for me...still shopping. I havnt even gotten to serious yet. I think getting taxes done is the next thing then I can see better where I stand. Then bust a move on a truck (i hope). It should all come together OK. I will prolly go with a forestry unit though only cuz I think it will be a better fit for me for a first bucket. But down the road a truck like yours would be the cats ass.


----------



## treeman82

Had a little scare today. We were driving down the road with 1/4 load of chips and the chipper, plus some tools in the back. All of a sudden I look in the rearview mirror and the bed is going up in the air. Luckily no damage, and nobody got hurt, but sure made my heart beat faster.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> Had a little scare today. We were driving down the road with 1/4 load of chips and the chipper, plus some tools in the back. All of a sudden I look in the rearview mirror and the bed is going up in the air. Luckily no damage, and nobody got hurt, but sure made my heart beat faster.



suck to lose the tools but it would be one way to get rid of the chips.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Had a little scare today. We were driving down the road with 1/4 load of chips and the chipper, plus some tools in the back. All of a sudden I look in the rearview mirror and the bed is going up in the air. Luckily no damage, and nobody got hurt, but sure made my heart beat faster.



How the heck did that happen?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> How the heck did that happen?



Electric over hydraulic, probably sat on the switch.. wouldn't be the first time.

Rain is moving out, chance of lingering showers, or something. I guess we're going for it. Stupid ####ing new years.. supposed to be fifty and dry tomorrow, goes downhill from there. Grrr...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cutting down a large rotton oak for a friend today. I get to make the mess and he has to clean it up. Gotta love it.


----------



## tree MDS

The rain is just stopping.. now that I sent eeverybody home. Oh well, they didn't look too into it anyway. Everything is wet as hell anyway. Gonna be a long couple of days now.


----------



## tree md

Partying on the lake tonight... We're gonna be between my buddy's log cabin and my other buddy's dock and house boat... I am staying the night in the RV.


----------



## treeman75

Does anyone know how to get my AS back in english? Répondre à la discussion
This is how its showing up on my page, I think its french maybe. Its driving me fn crazy!


----------



## treeman75

Is anyone else having problems with the language on their pages?


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman75 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the language on their pages?



scroll all the way to the bottom there is a language tab.


----------



## treeman75

Date d'inscriptionctobre 2009
This is my join date from my aviator, its all F'd up!


----------



## treeman75

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> scroll all the way to the bottom there is a language tab.



Thanks I found it! I think my wife is screwing with me or somthing!


----------



## treeman75

I switched my wifes phone to spanish a couple years ago It took her about an hour to get it back. That was funny! I think she is trying to get me back.


----------



## Jumper

Just back from the travel agent where I booked two weeks in the sun in Veradaro, Cuba from 5 January.

Also picked up some train tickets to go visit a friend in London, ON 2-5 January, as my parents leave for California in the new year as well.


----------



## Jumper

treeman75 said:


> Does anyone know how to get my AS back in english? Répondre à la discussion
> This is how its showing up on my page, I think its french maybe. Its driving me fn crazy!



Mais oui, c'est le francais..


----------



## treeman75

Jumper said:


> Mais oui, c'est le francais..



Not forsure what it says but thank you.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Spent most of the day running around spending money... Had an easy climb early this morning pulling an old hanger, then had to hit another property and remove 2 limbs that I could reach with my power pruner. Then to the dump, to the dump, to the dump, dump, dump. Tried to clear the cylinders on my stumper again and replaced the plugs but it was a no go on getting it started. I took it to a backwoods mechanic around here that stays covered up with work. He is like Carl on Sling Blade but works magic on small engines. He's gonna get it running for me and do some things that I have long needed done to it anyway. I've got a 260 that seized on me in Alabama... Showed it to the dude and he said he would completely rebuild it for me for less than 2 bills... I told him to make it happen. Besides that I bought some odds and ends; New polesaw head, polesaw section that I needed and one of the new Sherrill blades that are identical to the Mundo blades.
> 
> I did get my 440 running good today so I am happy about that. Had a spark plug issue. I dropped it off a house on my last crane job when the roof collapsed beneath me...



Lol that movie was made ten miles from me  Benton Ar is where it were made ummmmmhmmm


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang good weather here, so I just walked around the house and took pic's.
Jeff 
View attachment 214405
View attachment 214406
View attachment 214407
View attachment 214408

Jeff * winter passed us by):msp_confused:


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang good weather here, so I just walked around the house and took pic's.
> Jeff
> View attachment 214405
> View attachment 214406
> View attachment 214407
> View attachment 214408
> 
> Jeff * winter passed us by):msp_confused:



Its been in the 50's and 60's here, way above average. Winter will come, it will probably go into April.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang good weather here, so I just walked around the house and took pic's.
> Jeff
> View attachment 214405
> View attachment 214406
> View attachment 214407
> View attachment 214408
> 
> Jeff * winter passed us by):msp_confused:



Looks like good weather for you to hit the beach with your speedo jeffers!


----------



## millbilly

*I finally got to fly a plane*

It only took 56 years but I finally got tofly a plane


----------



## deevo

Just got a call for a snow loaded 60' jack pine bent over the roof of a house due to the snow/freezing rain we got the last 2 days. Sent one of my guys over, told them I'd do it Monday. Going to a few party's tonight and relaxing tomorrow!


----------



## TreeAce

millbilly said:


> It only took 56 years but I finally got tofly a plane



Good for you! Is that a T-6 painted up for the Battle of Britian?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Would You go up in an aircraft older than me?*



millbilly said:


> It only took 56 years but I finally got tofly a plane



Oh wow, a de Havilland "Chipmunk", what a great plane! That one looks stock, but they have been highly modified and are great planes. Here's Art Scholl flying his at an airshow. You didn't get a chance to hang outside or go upside down in it did you?







Good for you millbilly, how much did you get to operate the controls? That thing is fully aerobatic, so did the guy roll or loop it for you? I had a little Cessna Aerobat that I could give an E-ticket ride in. I'd let anybody fly it once it was in the air, the ground is the only problem with those things.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Couple pics of the oak tree I cut down for my friend today. 43" dia about 3' off the ground.


----------



## millbilly

the Aerialist said:


> Oh wow, a de Havilland "Chipmunk", what a great plane! That one looks stock, but they have been highly modified and are great planes. Here's Art Scholl flying his at an airshow. You didn't get a chance to hang outside or go upside down in it did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much did you get to operate the controls?



A "chipmunk" it is. I got to hold the controls long enough to scare me and asked the pilot to take the stick back. After gettin my nerve back, I asked for the stick again and actually started making right and left turns. Flying that plane was a biggie on my bucket list.


----------



## Huskytree

*Flying*

If it ain't a Beaver or Twin Otter it ain't ####!


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> If it ain't a Beaver or Twin Otter it ain't ####!



nothing like turbo pilatus porter for short runways


----------



## Tree Pig

Happy New Years Fackers


----------



## the Aerialist

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> nothing like turbo pilatus porter for short runways



Back in the day we called the 'porter the box that this came in:







The Helio Courier Super Stallion could get in and out in the space a turbo Porter takes to turn around in, plus hard points for weapons systems to mount if you felt the need to blow something up on your way incountry. Made in America too. Google it up and find out who used it.


----------



## the Aerialist

lxt said:


> Happy New year fellas, I been working on this 426 hemi cuda model since Xmas........fun as hell & takes me back to being a kid, I think it was easier to put together as a kid, since the surgery fine motor skills have been a little off & i consider this therapy! ...
> 
> AA...........dont leave, you a funny ole bird & I kinda enjoy your posts!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............




Hey lxt, if you want some more therapy I've got a line on a 454 with a turbo 400 tranny that I'd like to put in my dump truck and I could use a hand stuffing that puppy in there. We should get together anyways so you could see how funny I am in person.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Happy new year yu nafdp[jjj aip[fj[pijfajj ap[jp[jholes.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Happy new year yu nafdp[jjj aip[fj[pijfajj ap[jp[jholes.



LOL, I hope ya had a good time! Me.............in bed at 9:30


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, I hope ya had a good time! Me.............in bed at 9:30



Same here. I feel mint, actually slept in an extra hour and a half... now if today doesn't get me, I'll be good. Lol.


----------



## superjunior

I spent all night huggin the toilet and didn't drink a thing. Wife was a trooper and brought some food over to my family then came back home to take care of me. damn flu..


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Same here. I feel mint, actually slept in an extra hour and a half... now if today doesn't get me, I'll be good. Lol.



Figured since I cannot sleep past 330 or 4, id would go to bed early, worked. Finished Shigo's Modern Arboriculture, now reading A New Tree Biology. He cracks me up. He definitely didn't like hacks either! Always getting a jab in here or there 
"isn't it interesting that the same person who suggest dumping on a bunch of nitrogen on a tree, is the same guy who fills cavity's and tops them"


----------



## tree MDS

Six hours is generally the most I can sleep.

I'm just gonna be chilling in the shop today.. a little paperwork, gotta put the 36" bar on the 395, sharpen it up for tomorrow etc. Maybe even finally clean my desk (doubt it'll actually happen). I really should try and do something with all that wood behind the shop before the snow comes. I find it hard to motivate myself for much more than cutting trees though.. we'll see how it goes. Gotta do something to keep outta trouble. Gay holiday, its supposed to be 50 today!


----------



## TreeAce

Pork n sauerkraut and football. The weather folks say a storm is coming. Wind advisory starts mid morning here and 8 inches of snow or so by tomorrow. And its heading East.... As far as trees go, the only tree I am working on today is the one in my living room. And its a take down,time for her to go....It has been a good Christmas. I think the upcoming year will be a good one also. Hopefully for all us tree hugging, brush dragin , wood sawing, rig setting, wraptor loving bucket bunnies. Now if I can hook up on the last two this year......


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, I hope ya had a good time! Me.............in bed at 9:30



I did, but I'm paying for it. Can't remember the last time I slept in this late. Doesn't look like I'm gonna accomplish jack squat today.


----------



## the Aerialist

*16:15 in Ohio ~ see ya there!*



TreeAce said:


> Pork n sauerkraut and football. The weather folks say a storm is coming. Wind advisory starts mid morning here and 8 inches of snow or so by tomorrow. And its heading East....



What you get in Cleveland I get the next day. The wind is keeping me out of trees to start the year out.

The Steelers come to Cleveland today to crush the Browns, I presume we'll both be watching that ~ may the best team win.

I'm rooting for the Bengals to defeat the real Browns (Ravens) but I'll need to take the points spread if I want to call that a win.


----------



## superjunior

the Aerialist said:


> What you get in Cleveland I get the next day. The wind is keeping me out of trees to start the year out.
> 
> The Steelers come to Cleveland today to crush the Browns, I presume we'll both be watching that ~ may the best team win.
> 
> I'm rooting for the Bengals to defeat the real Browns (Ravens) but I'll need to take the points spread if I want to call that a win.



well batton down the hatches cause they're calling for a ft of snow starting tonight through wed morning. Should be an interesting game to watch considering the weather. GO BROWNS!!!

Got 30 gallons of beer to bottle/keg this afternoon, hopefully this flu will ease up by then


----------



## treeclimber101

Who the #### reads a book about trees on New years , I basically let all my friends destroy my beautiful house for 6 hours , drank and ate like a king , lit my lawn and my buudies roof on fire with fireworks and then shagged like champ for an hour .... I mean its ####ing New Years I am taking my first #### of the new year and off to the parade , peace out you sad ass mofos..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Who the #### reads a book about trees on New years , I basically let all my friends destroy my beautiful house for 6 hours , drank and ate like a king , lit my lawn and my buudies roof on fire with fireworks and then shagged like champ for an hour .... I mean its ####ing New Years I am taking my first #### of the new year and off to the parade , peace out you sad ass mofos..



Lol. The poor woman.. how'd you talk her into that... wait, let me guess Mind Erasers?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Lol. The poor woman.. how'd you talk her into that... wait, let me guess Mind Erasers?? :msp_tongue:



Well your offal chipper this morning... Its not fair you practice for last night all year, us ammeters have to suffer.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well your offal chipper this morning... Its not fair you practice for last night all year, us ammeters have to suffer.



Oh please, I'm sure you keep a bottle of scotch handy in the desk drawer, for when you're posting on the taxpayer's dime.. I mean you are an Irish cop, correct?


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Oh please, I'm sure you keep a bottle of scotch handy in the desk drawer, for when you're posting on the taxpayer's dime.. I mean you are an Irish cop, correct?



Nah actually I am not a big drinker, cuts in to my eating time too much... but you ever get enough hair to stop in and pay a visit I may be able to borrow a bottle we can knock the dust off for you.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nah actually I am not a big drinker, cuts in to my eating time too much... but you ever get enough hair to stop in and pay a visit I may be able to borrow a bottle we can knock the dust off for you.



Lol. Thanks for the invitation.. now if I can just figure out how to morph into The Terminator, I just may take you up on that offer! 

Okay, razored up a 28" and the 36", plus dressed the bars, now it's tractor time on the woodpile.. then onward to the fridge most likely.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. The poor woman.. how'd you talk her into that... wait, let me guess Mind Erasers?? :msp_tongue:


wow its funny you always make mention of that but what's really funny is that you have to always take that" matter" into your own hands hahahaha enjoy all those toothless hookers from the watering hole ... All those high quality dumpsters that frequent those waters !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> wow its funny you always make mention of that but what's really funny is that you have to always take that" matter" into your own hands hahahaha enjoy all those toothless hookers from the watering hole ... All those high quality dumpsters that frequent those waters !



Actually, I'm partial to the Asian "health spas", but thanks for your concern!


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> Hey lxt, if you want some more therapy I've got a line on a 454 with a turbo 400 tranny that I'd like to put in my dump truck and I could use a hand stuffing that puppy in there. We should get together anyways so you could see how funny I am in person.



That sounds like a fun project........ But with the cost of fuel that boy is gonna hit ya hard at the pump!



LXT............


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> That sounds like a fun project........ But with the cost of fuel that boy is gonna hit ya hard at the pump!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



Yeah, but too bad it's hardly worth it for a dime a dozen two wheel peel.. and automatic is just gay... but then appropriate for Cousin Leetard, I suppose..


----------



## arborpros

I'm getting too old for these hangover things. My head feels like someone beat me with a hammer. Nothing a little bass fishing won't cure. Gotta love the jet boat on days like this. 50+ on New Years Day?!?!?! 
View attachment 214566


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I took down a couple dead elm and a Robinia with a 10ft split trunk yesterday. PITA to get a line set, then with all the rain I was slipping off the limbs left and right..Flopped them between the lilacs vs rigging out like I had wanted to. Not as much damage to the lilacs as I had feared.

Is the Corps still jumping out of OV-10's? I almost joined Force Recon cuz that was so cool, if not for my allergy to running  they are required to do eight miles a day when my buddies there tired to talk me into it.

search ov-10 parachute there are som interesting pic's


----------



## Tree Pig

arborpros said:


> I'm getting too old for these hangover things. My head feels like someone beat me with a hammer. Nothing a little bass fishing won't cure. Gotta love the jet boat on days like this. 50+ on New Years Day?!?!?!
> View attachment 214566



Now just figure out who painted all that stupid #### on your boat and we can go kick his ass... JK Im jealous mines been sitting for a year needs new transom wood.


----------



## Tree Pig

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I took down a couple dead elm and a Robinia with a 10ft split trunk yesterday. PITA to get a line set, then with all the rain I was slipping off the limbs left and right..Flopped them between the lilacs vs rigging out like I had wanted to. Not as much damage to the lilacs as I had feared.
> 
> Is the Corps still jumping out of OV-10's? I almost joined Force Recon cuz that was so cool, if not for my allergy to running  they are required to do eight miles a day when my buddies there tired to talk me into it.
> 
> search ov-10 parachute there are som interesting pic's



Looks a little dangerous... Most the jumps now are out of Air Force Planes or occasionally Rotory jobs.


----------



## TreeAce

[/QUOTE] Doesn't look like I'm gonna accomplish jack squat today.[/QUOTE]

It's OK Blakes....its ok. Today is a perfect day to kick back.


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> well batton down the hatches cause they're calling for a ft of snow starting tonight through wed morning. Should be an interesting game to watch considering the weather. GO BROWNS!!!
> 
> Got 30 gallons of beer to bottle/keg this afternoon, hopefully this flu will ease up by then



Are you in the snow belt superJ?


----------



## treeman75

superjunior said:


> well batton down the hatches cause they're calling for a ft of snow starting tonight through wed morning. Should be an interesting game to watch considering the weather. GO BROWNS!!!
> 
> Got 30 gallons of beer to bottle/keg this afternoon, hopefully this flu will ease up by then



I drank the last bottle of my chocolate porter last week and it was so good. I need to get brewing again its been about a year.


----------



## treeman75

I just had a guinea grinder sandwich for lunch and it was awesome! No offense to the italians on here!


----------



## TreeAce

the Aerialist said:


> What you get in Cleveland I get the next day. The wind is keeping me out of trees to start the year out.
> 
> The Steelers come to Cleveland today to crush the Browns, I presume we'll both be watching that ~ may the best team win.
> 
> I'm rooting for the Bengals to defeat the real Browns (Ravens) but I'll need to take the points spread if I want to call that a win.



Of course I am watching the game.Hey...if the Browns can play as well as they did the last time they played the Steelers I will be happy. Even though they lost atleast they didnt let the Steelers make them look like fools on National TV. And the Raven are not the "real Browns". Art Model can lick a sack for all I care and so can that scum bag lebron.....


----------



## the Aerialist

lxt said:


> That sounds like a fun project........ But with the cost of fuel that boy is gonna hit ya hard at the pump!...



Actually it might get better milage 'cuz I'm always buzzing the 350 in the lower gears to make the hills around here. My dump is never going to be an economy king anyway, I might as well be able to keep up with traffic.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nah actually I am not a big drinker, cuts in to my eating time too much... but you ever get enough hair to stop in and pay a visit I may be able to borrow a bottle we can knock the dust off for you.


well if a litchfield cab ever pulls up in front of the station you'll know its time to pop that top ........


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> well if a litchfield cab ever pulls up in front of the station you'll know its time to pop that top ........



How come you guy's can't pump your own gas?
Curious.
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Are you in the snow belt superJ?



yes sir, Chesterland right next to Chardon


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> How come you guy's can't pump your own gas?
> Curious.
> Jeff


You wanna an honest answer , cause were better than that , in fact when I go to other states if given the choice I will pay a few cents more and have them do it, I don't even clean my own windshields I just pay homeless guy 5 cents to do that too ..


----------



## superjunior

treeman75 said:


> I drank the last bottle of my chocolate porter last week and it was so good. I need to get brewing again its been about a year.



choc porter..mmm that sounds good. about to get bottling and kegging my first black IPA done with simco, citra and dry hopped with more citra


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> yes sir, Chesterland right next to Chardon



Well good luck with your plowing and I hope you are felling better.


----------



## derwoodii

Early start today, chores around the 2 acre woods. Cut and then chip some over growth, be good to test the Bandits new hyrdo oil and minor repairs done last week. It gonna be high 38c to 40 c down here so after about 11am its to dam hot kaput for me. Later should go surfing with the kids but as high tourist season now its nay much fun unless before 7 am or after 6pm.


----------



## treeman82

After a VERY late start I went through a bunch of saws with the file and compressor, plus made up a chain.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You wanna an honest answer , cause were better than that , in fact when I go to other states if given the choice I will pay a few cents more and have them do it, I don't even clean my own windshields I just pay homeless guy 5 cents to do that too ..



Right. And weren't you the one complaining about diaper rash on the ride home last time, or was that the time before, I forget.. lol.


----------



## mattfr12

the Aerialist said:


> Actually it might get better milage 'cuz I'm always buzzing the 350 in the lower gears to make the hills around here. My dump is never going to be an economy king anyway, I might as well be able to keep up with traffic.



When you put a big enough chipper behind them and load them up your gonna be glad you have the 454. One of my older dumps had a 360 and it just drank the gas because you always had the peddle on the floor climbing hills. i have no idea how they run the 360 gas in the buckets the top speed on them things must be 40 mph you would have to gear it to the ground to pull a chipper and a full load of chips my forestry weighs close to 32k loaded with chips. and the gvw is 33k. and it gives the 280hp c7 cat a work out.
i weigh my trucks alot i have a set of scales to weigh my e-mod.


----------



## Tree Pig

*grinder*



treeman75 said:


> I just had a guinea grinder sandwich for lunch and it was awesome! No offense to the italians on here!



you from Ct at one point? I thought we were the only ones that called subs grinders?


----------



## andydodgegeek

I went ice fishing and caught a 37" 11 pound Northern.


----------



## treeman75

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> you from Ct at one point? I thought we were the only ones that called subs grinders?



When I was doing some work in DesMoines I tried them. Its italian sausage with sauce on a chewy hoogie bun and mozzarella. You can find them all over there, its the only place I have heard of them.


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Well good luck with your plowing and I hope you are felling better.



thanks man


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> When I was doing some work in DesMoines I tried them. Its italian sausage with sauce on a chewy hoogie bun and mozzarella. You can find them all over there, its the only place I have heard of them.


We have them all over here too. Actually have a fast food chain called Grinders! MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## sgreanbeans

We were getting 50 mph winds all day...no calls. I read and studied all day. Shigo New Tree, Intro to Biology-Stern and then watched a bunch of Vids on cells and cell structure. EEEEEEXXXXXCITING!!! not! But I am learning alot. Trying to find a good website for Biology vids, there are so many, you cant tell which one are good are not.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Don't try to pull a fast one, there are experts here ...*



andydodgegeek said:


> I went ice fishing and caught a 37" 11 pound Northern.



That fish is Photochopped in over your image just like the squirrel laying in the road of your avatar photo.


----------



## ozzy42

mattfr12 said:


> When you put a big enough chipper behind them and load them up your gonna be glad you have the 454. One of my older dumps had a 360 and it just drank the gas because you always had the peddle on the floor climbing hills. i have no idea how they run the 360 gas in the buckets the top speed on them things must be 40 mph you would have to gear it to the ground to pull a chipper and a full load of chips my forestry weighs close to 32k loaded with chips. and the gvw is 33k. and it gives the 280hp c7 cat a work out.
> i weigh my trucks alot i have a set of scales to weigh my e-mod.



:agree2:
Smaller is not allways better when it comes to fuel mileage.

AA.What carb will it be using?It would do best with a well tuned quadrajet.They are the best of both worlds when[if] you get a good one.It is 2bbl only until you mash on it.The secondaries will feed the monster when pulling a load up the hill though.


----------



## Jumper

Packed for the Cuban adventure later this week and am taking the train to London, Ontario late this aft to visit a friend in the interim. I fly out of Pearson to Varadero on Thursday at 1550 hrs.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> We were getting 50 mph winds all day...no calls. I read and studied all day. Shigo New Tree, Intro to Biology-Stern and then watched a bunch of Vids on cells and cell structure. EEEEEEXXXXXCITING!!! not! But I am learning alot. Trying to find a good website for Biology vids, there are so many, you cant tell which one are good are not.



I have been trying to study for my cert and my CDL. I'm sure I can pass the CDL test but need more time on my cert. Since Xmas break my two boys have been driving me nuts, fighting over everything. Then driving their trucks and race cars all over the house and they have to make their loud motor sounds too. I cant study nothing if I had to! I have a guy coming this week to look at the basement and have it finished. Can you say mancave! I cant wait!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> How come you guy's can't pump your own gas?
> Curious.
> Jeff



I guess you never heard the expression, " Jersey Driver"?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I guess you never heard the expression, " Jersey Driver"?



Well that's funny epecially since from memorial day to labor day all the pennsy shoebies clog our right lanes up , and drive like chinese tourists , I guess you can't see all the stay right except to pass that we post every quarter mile or so ... And then drive 10 miles under the speedlimit and change lanes at will and without any signal whatsoever


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Well that's funny epecially since from memorial day to labor day all the pennsy shoebies clog our right lanes up , and drive like chinese tourists , I guess you can't see all the stay right except to pass that we post every quarter mile or so ... And then drive 10 miles under the speedlimit and change lanes at will and without any signal whatsoever



OMG that pi sses me off! When we go to Minnesota for the boy, between St Paul and St Cloud, its the same way, will be going 75-80, in a 70, then some, as you say, Chinese tourist jumps over and goes 40:bang::bang:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I have been trying to study for my cert and my CDL. I'm sure I can pass the CDL test but need more time on my cert. Since Xmas break my two boys have been driving me nuts, fighting over everything. Then driving their trucks and race cars all over the house and they have to make their loud motor sounds too. I cant study nothing if I had to! I have a guy coming this week to look at the basement and have it finished. Can you say mancave! I cant wait!




Since I wake up at night! Instead of the morning, I have been using that time to read, works well, everybody else that can sleep, is! Might try that, wake up a couple hours early and put yer nose in those books. If you don't have it already, the Arboriculture dictionary is a good resource when reading. Its available on the ISA site. I know its hard to remember all the different words and terms, especially in the biology part. Look them up in the dictionary, or google them for that matter, and it will be easier on you the next time you see the word. It will help you comprehend what your reading as well. Test is not that hard, they don't go real deep. But once you have it, don't count on all the stuff in the text book as knowledge, can get ya in trouble. Make sure that you continue the education by reading more books! Guys around here read hat study guide, and think that is all they need, far from it. The books has good info but only touches briefly into each part, there is ALOT more to it.
Sometimes when I see a word that I cant figure out how to pronounce (parenchyma cells) I find a vid on you tube about biology and learn it from there. Stupid I know, but I don't want to be in a convo and sound like a moron!


----------



## deevo

Removed a decent sized jack pine on a severe lean due to snow load, started out clear, then soon as we got the 2 blocks into some neighboring trees and I went up to make the first cut, the wind started howling, tree is a rocking! (50' up) was snowing like a freaking blizzard! Made the first cut where it was bending and drifted it over exactly where we wanted as there were a number of smaller maples below we could not hit! Went awesome, the home owner took some good pics, will post em later if I get them today. Nice paying job, all the wood stayed! (thank goodness) Good start to the year! Now I have to dry and 600' of rope and gear! Wife's not happy i am bringing it all into the basement! Supposed to get to -28 tonight with the wind chill!


----------



## Jumper

Jumper said:


> Packed for the Cuban adventure later this week and am taking the train to London, Ontario late this aft to visit a friend in the interim. I fly out of Pearson to Varadero on Thursday at 1550 hrs.



On da train ....just left Woodstock, Ontario next stop London @ 1955 EST.Living it up in Biz for the princely sum of $64 one way.


----------



## squad143

Jumper said:


> On da train ....just left Woodstock, Ontario next stop London @ 1955 EST.Living it up in Biz for the princely sum of $64 one way.



You'll be leaving for sunny Cuba at the right time. It's supposed to get pretty chilly this week. Starting tomorrow.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Removed a decent sized jack pine on a severe lean due to snow load, started out clear, then soon as we got the 2 blocks into some neighboring trees and I went up to make the first cut, the wind started howling, tree is a rocking! (50' up) was snowing like a freaking blizzard! Made the first cut where it was bending and drifted it over exactly where we wanted as there were a number of smaller maples below we could not hit! Went awesome, the home owner took some good pics, will post em later if I get them today. Nice paying job, all the wood stayed! (thank goodness) Good start to the year! Now I have to dry and 600' of rope and gear! Wife's not happy i am bringing it all into the basement! Supposed to get to -28 tonight with the wind chill!



I was up north over New Years and could not believe the load on the trees. Then the wind picked up. I lost a spruce near my hydro line. Luckily it got caught up in a Maple. Did an off set cut at the base and pulled the bottom with the truck. On the ground now and can stay there till the spring.

Not enough snow yet to ride the sled without wrecking the carbides, so pretty much stayed inside and enjoyed our company.

I have a class to instruct tomorrow, so I'm digging out the long underwear and belaclava. Gonna be a cold one.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Dual Quads, Holly double pumpers !*



ozzy42 said:


> :agree2:
> Smaller is not allways better when it comes to fuel mileage.
> 
> AA.What carb will it be using?It would do best with a well tuned quadrajet.They are the best of both worlds when[if] you get a good one.It is 2bbl only until you mash on it.The secondaries will feed the monster when pulling a load up the hill though.



^^^ Ha, just kidding, what I'd want on it if it was going into a Rat Racer. The motor is out of an RV and the transmission has a parking brake on it, never saw that before. It probably has the Quadrajet on it, I'll check it out. There'a a potential problem with using the turbo 400 tranny though, the PTO for the dump is driven from the 5 speed tranny so I might need to keep that or put an electric over hydraulic lift on it.

As to what I did today; I braved the wind, cold (_high of 30 today_) and snow to trim a couple of trees, one with storm damage, and the other in the home service wires. With no chipper I had to make a couple of trips with the dump, and that sucked. Drove home in near blizzard conditions.

The customer was a nice Lady who served us hot chocolate and cookies, and promised an excellent review on the A-List. In related news I was also notified that I was awarded the "Super Service Award" for 2011, one again rising to the top of my profession.


----------



## tree md

Well, not stellar start for the new year. I pulled a real bonehead move today. I was grinding stumps for one of my fishing buddies and was cutting one a little bit lower to make it easier to grind. I was in a funny position and when the stump came off my saw jumped and caught me square on the knee... Layed it open about three inches long and a half inch wide, to the bone. I didn't even know I was cut at first. It just felt like the stump bumped my knee. I've got chainsaw chaps to wear when I am running my saws but only brought my saw as an afterthought this morning thinking I might need it to cut one or two a little lower to the ground... Nothing much can happen just making one or two cuts right? WRONG!. I'll be wearing my chaps anymore even if I'm only making one cut. The Stihl 044 does not play or descriminate on what it cuts... Very unforgiving piece of equipment... I have been doing tree work professionally for 20 years and this is the worst I have been cut...

Still got 25 stumps ground today.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Well, not stellar start for the new year. I pulled a real bonehead move today. I was grinding stumps for one of my fishing buddies and was cutting one a little bit lower to make it easier to grind. I was in a funny position and when the stump came off my saw jumped and caught me square on the knee... Layed it open about three inches long and a half inch wide, to the bone. I didn't even know I was cut at first. It just felt like the stump bumped my knee. I've got chainsaw chaps to wear when I am running my saws but only brought my saw as an afterthought this morning thinking I might need it to cut one or two a little lower to the ground... Nothing much can happen just making one or two cuts right? WRONG!. I'll be wearing my chaps anymore even if I'm only making one cut. The Stihl 044 does not play or descriminate on what it cuts... Very unforgiving piece of equipment... I have been doing tree work professionally for 20 years and this is the worst I have been cut...
> 
> Still got 25 stumps ground today.



MD sorry about the accident man. Hope you feel better... Just for your benefit I will take that saw off your hands... you can teach it a lesson for acting up.


----------



## TreeAce

tree md said:


> Well, not stellar start for the new year. I pulled a real bonehead move today. I was grinding stumps for one of my fishing buddies and was cutting one a little bit lower to make it easier to grind. I was in a funny position and when the stump came off my saw jumped and caught me square on the knee... Layed it open about three inches long and a half inch wide, to the bone. I didn't even know I was cut at first. It just felt like the stump bumped my knee. I've got chainsaw chaps to wear when I am running my saws but only brought my saw as an afterthought this morning thinking I might need it to cut one or two a little lower to the ground... Nothing much can happen just making one or two cuts right? WRONG!. I'll be wearing my chaps anymore even if I'm only making one cut. The Stihl 044 does not play or descriminate on what it cuts... Very unforgiving piece of equipment... I have been doing tree work professionally for 20 years and this is the worst I have been cut...
> 
> Still got 25 stumps ground today.



I am glad it wasnt worse. You get any stiches?


----------



## tree md

I'm sure I could have used a few stitches but didn't go to the doctor... I'm about to take the bandage off and jump in the tub... Kind of scared to look at it...

Would have probably been worse had it been the 660...

SOM, I think I'll keep her. That 044 has been with me for a few years now...


----------



## Jumper

tree md said:


> I'm sure I could have used a few stitches but didn't go to the doctor... I'm about to take the bandage off and jump in the tub... Kind of scared to look at it...
> 
> Would have probably been worse had it been the 660...
> 
> SOM, I think I'll keep her. That 044 has been with me for a few years now...



Please see the doc if there is ANY kind of infection...I have been through two really bad staph ones from very minor nicks from knives and it was not pretty.


----------



## Jumper

squad143 said:


> You'll be leaving for sunny Cuba at the right time. It's supposed to get pretty chilly this week. Starting tomorrow.



Was a downright nasty blizzard when I got off the train in London...not a good night to be on the 401 for sure!


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Well, not stellar start for the new year. I pulled a real bonehead move today. I was grinding stumps for one of my fishing buddies and was cutting one a little bit lower to make it easier to grind. I was in a funny position and when the stump came off my saw jumped and caught me square on the knee... Layed it open about three inches long and a half inch wide, to the bone. I didn't even know I was cut at first. It just felt like the stump bumped my knee. I've got chainsaw chaps to wear when I am running my saws but only brought my saw as an afterthought this morning thinking I might need it to cut one or two a little lower to the ground... Nothing much can happen just making one or two cuts right? WRONG!. I'll be wearing my chaps anymore even if I'm only making one cut. The Stihl 044 does not play or descriminate on what it cuts... Very unforgiving piece of equipment... I have been doing tree work professionally for 20 years and this is the worst I have been cut...
> 
> Still got 25 stumps ground today.



that sucks MD, glad it wasn't worse


----------



## superjunior

got to plow snow all day today. got a few hrs of sleep and getting coffeed up and ready to be back in my first account by 2:00am


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Looks a little dangerous... Most the jumps now are out of Air Force Planes or occasionally Rotory jobs.



They would put the small teams in the back of a Bronco and pull up for a fee-fall exit. My buddies said that you would just float out of the airframe , the pilot would yaw off ad they would open.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Playing in the snow today ...*

Got my first chance to plow snow today with the Steiner. What a gas, I went right down the street and cleared all the neighbor's driveways out for them. One guy came out and handed me $30!

*You can jump but you can't leave!*

Back when I was flying jumpers out of my Cessna 185 I used to put the plane in a dive as soon as the jumpers dropped off the strut. That put the plane in zero G (_it's called flying a parabola_) and I matched my fall with the jumpers. It used to blow their minds, they'd let go but they wouldn't fall away! The speed is all relative so I could hold formation with the falling jumpers for 10 ~ 15 seconds.

Eventually I'd have to let them go or I'd be going vertical with them.


----------



## ozzy42

tree md said:


> Well, not stellar start for the new year. I pulled a real bonehead move today. I was grinding stumps for one of my fishing buddies and was cutting one a little bit lower to make it easier to grind. I was in a funny position and when the stump came off my saw jumped and caught me square on the knee... Layed it open about three inches long and a half inch wide, to the bone. I didn't even know I was cut at first. It just felt like the stump bumped my knee. I've got chainsaw chaps to wear when I am running my saws but only brought my saw as an afterthought this morning thinking I might need it to cut one or two a little lower to the ground... Nothing much can happen just making one or two cuts right? WRONG!. I'll be wearing my chaps anymore even if I'm only making one cut. The Stihl 044 does not play or descriminate on what it cuts... Very unforgiving piece of equipment... I have been doing tree work professionally for 20 years and this is the worst I have been cut...
> 
> Still got 25 stumps ground today.



Hate to hear that .Hope it heals soon.


----------



## Tree Pig

John Paul Sanborn said:


> They would put the small teams in the back of a Bronco and pull up for a fee-fall exit. My buddies said that you would just float out of the airframe , the pilot would yaw off ad they would open.



Yeah man that rear cargo hatch with the split tail would scare the #### out of me. It would have to be the pilot only that called the jump because it is very easy to miss judge your attitude (position in relationship to the ground). I would hate to jump out of that thing and get clipped by the tail section.


----------



## squad143

tree md said:


> I'm sure I could have used a few stitches but didn't go to the doctor



A few years ago I clipped my left knee with a 200. It made a cut 3" long and took out a section the width of the chain. Not real deep, but enough. Went to the hospital and they said that they could not stitch it because of the gap. Kept it bandaged and lots of Polysporin. Being on the knee, it took a while to heal, as it was constantly bending.

Never cut without protection now.


----------



## the Aerialist

*determining the exit point is a judgement call ...*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah man that rear cargo hatch with the split tail would scare the #### out of me. It would have to be the pilot only that called the jump because it is very easy to miss judge your attitude (position in relationship to the ground). I would hate to jump out of that thing and get clipped by the tail section.



The jump master has to be able to know he's looking straight down to get the "spot" right. I'd always look to the horizon (if any) then judge 90 degrees in looking down from that reference point. It would be difficult to do from that aircraft, unless you were flying it, then you could roll it 90 degrees to get a look straight down.

It would be hard to hit the tail on that aircraft even if you tried.


----------



## Huskytree

*Worked*

I took down two oaks today one pretty damn big, would give Stihl-o-Matics head a run for the new meaning of big!


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Well, not stellar start for the new year. I pulled a real bonehead move today. I was grinding stumps for one of my fishing buddies and was cutting one a little bit lower to make it easier to grind. I was in a funny position and when the stump came off my saw jumped and caught me square on the knee... Layed it open about three inches long and a half inch wide, to the bone. I didn't even know I was cut at first. It just felt like the stump bumped my knee. I've got chainsaw chaps to wear when I am running my saws but only brought my saw as an afterthought this morning thinking I might need it to cut one or two a little lower to the ground... Nothing much can happen just making one or two cuts right? WRONG!. I'll be wearing my chaps anymore even if I'm only making one cut. The Stihl 044 does not play or descriminate on what it cuts... Very unforgiving piece of equipment... I have been doing tree work professionally for 20 years and this is the worst I have been cut...
> 
> Still got 25 stumps ground today.



Ok tough guy, now how bout you get that looked at?


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I'm sure I could have used a few stitches but didn't go to the doctor... I'm about to take the bandage off and jump in the tub... Kind of scared to look at it...
> 
> Would have probably been worse had it been the 660...
> 
> SOM, I think I'll keep her. That 044 has been with me for a few years now...



Yeah, that sounds good, give it a nice soaking in bacteria water. Alls ya need now is a bottle of Mescal, por half on yer knee, the other half down yer gullet, chop up the werm real good and snort it and yull be fine come morning.


----------



## dts99

View attachment 214989


i relocated this little guy with my one ton, four trips, sorry about the knee my buddy took a 200t to the fore arm last year, i think i have pics some were, he needed stiches and lots of them


----------



## powerking

I did absolutely nothing today!...being unemployed has its benefits for searching out good deals on craigslist, but some days are just downright upsetting not working!!


----------



## mattfr12

Watched this video a thousand times and it still hasn't gotten old. DUMBEST TREE FELLERS - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Ok tough guy, now how bout you get that looked at?



Years ago I did the same thing. About 3 1/2" and it was way too wide open to stitch. Keep it clean and wrapped and you should be fine. 
I am not a doctor but Larry saw a pic of the scar. Pretty good.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

powerking said:


> I did absolutely nothing today!...being unemployed has its benefits for searching out good deals on craigslist, but some days are just downright upsetting not working!!



Seems to me alot of tree work is going on up there, call around.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

*An email from a client*

well an ex-client now.


Hi Ben – 



First, I wanted to thank you so much for lending us the splitter. It was a huge help and it was nice to have flexibility as to when I could use it and not feel rushed to get it finished on time. That big piece of tree has been bugging us for a few years now and it’s so nice to see it finally gone, or almost. I also very much appreciate your coming out to help us with it when we got that one big piece stuck, and you even cut up the remaining pieces to make the rest of the job easier. 



I do need to ask you about the issue Cheryl mentioned to you last night though…actually two issues.



There were a number of things that we asked you to do that were tied into the insurance claim, and you came out that first time and got 90%+ of it finished. When Cheryl asked you to submit a bill, you said you felt bad charging so much, because it wasn’t worth that, but it was for insurance reasons. So, we assumed that when you came out to finish the job, that it would be included in the first bill and we wouldn’t be charged, but when you came out, you asked for another payment, which I was surprised by, but agreed to pay because I wasn’t sure I had my facts straight, though Cheryl later confirmed what I’d thought – that you had (over-)billed us in full for all insurance-related work, and the other reason I paid, is that since you were giving us the splitter at no charge, I figured it was kind of a tradeoff.



Now, the second issue is that, when describing what we needed done, I had said at least 3 times, that we needed the tree cut into 15 inch lengths for our woodstove, but virtually none of them are. The same held true for the big tree in the yard you cut up and I was so eager to get it all split, I didn’t say anything, but now I’m going to have to go and cut hundreds of pieces of split wood into sizes that will fit our stove.



So, I understand you are either going to, or maybe already have this morning, re-cut the lengths that you had cut previously from the tree between the houses. Because I know you are a good, honest and more than reasonable man, and because you have done us favors in the past, I’m not going to insist you do it for free. If you want to be paid to cut those into shorter lengths, we will. I guess all I can say, is what my Dad used to say, Do what you think is right. 



And in the end, Ben, no hard feelings regardless. I overriding feeling is one of appreciation and gratitude for all your help and for the use of the splitter, which if still available, I’ll need to use again, if possible.



Thanks, Ben



Of course that is a bunch of bull#### from an assyanker. I don't really know how to respond to the guy without getting arressted. He's had my splitter since before Thanksgiving and I had called quite a few times to see how he was making out. I got ahold of his wife last night and she hits me with the 15 inches thing. Today I get this email from the guy and I have to say i don't get stuff like this, I keep my ducks in a row.
I believe the mistake I made is be-friending these people and I think I have to stop doing that. I need to go " Bernie Madoff" and just take em for what I can and walk away. I also knew that lending my splitter out was opening myself up to much but I guess i just can't help myself for wanting to help others. 
Really, if you saw all I did for these people and what I charged them for it... And for me to say " its not worth what I charged" is absolutely preposterous.
In the months this guy had my splitter he did call me once to tell me he had a round stuck on it and I went down and cut it off. It took me a couple hours round trip and I noodled the big stuff when i was there cause i felt bad about him having to break his spoony little ass. 
I don't think I am even going to respond to his email but just go get my splitter and that's that. These are the people that live at the bottom of Peabody's Hill. I got paid but the electrician didn't. Not to sound like a tough guy but I think its because I am quite a bit more of a menacing character than him and its not like the ins company didn't pay for it anyway.
I also am going to charge for writting insurance work from now on if the job is up for grabs. Not because of these people, you all know why though. Really, I am. And if they don't like it they can surely find someone else. To me, Sumo wrestling is just a couple of fat guys in their underpants giving the audience something to think about and I don't see the honor in that. No I don't.


----------



## treemandan

Ok, how about I just bury my Estwing in the guy's skull? That's a good little axe, I'd hate to lose it but I dunno.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Years ago I did the same thing. About 3 1/2" and it was way too wide open to stitch. Keep it clean and wrapped and you should be fine.
> I am not a doctor but Larry saw a pic of the scar. Pretty good.
> Jeff



That's nothing! I cut my #### off, grabbed a 4 foot oak log, stapled it on, snorted 3 mescal werms up my nose and had 16 kids. 

Really Jeff, " way too wide open to stitch" means " you need stitches". They can pretty much sew anything back together... unless it went through the chipper. Then yer gonna need a donor.

I would say MD got enough of that rot gut down by now to sew hisself. Me? I am working on taking a utility blade to the zit on my nuts. I think its another wood chip like last time. I'm using rum.


----------



## squad143

Dan, 

Take a deep breath...............




Remember, there are no chicks in prison


----------



## treemandan

squad143 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Take a deep breath...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, there are no chicks in prison



Hell, I've been married since, well, i guess since the dawn of time so what do I care? I remember our vows: " til death or dismemberment do we part".


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> The jump master has to be able to know he's looking straight down to get the "spot" right. I'd always look to the horizon (if any) then judge 90 degrees in looking down from that reference point. It would be difficult to do from that aircraft, unless you were flying it, then you could roll it 90 degrees to get a look straight down.
> 
> It would be hard to hit the tail on that aircraft even if you tried.



Well hard to judge ground relationship in the dark but even in daylight its easy to mess up. What appears 90º straight down could be 60º not so straight down and you could end up miles off. I did it a few times but rather leave it to the experienced guys... The key is to make sure you are looking straight down and they use to try and teach this bs about putting you thumb out as a reference point but that just seemed silly.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Ok, how about I just bury my Estwing in the guy's skull? That's a good little axe, I'd hate to lose it but I dunno.



Calm down,,,,it is ok,,,,,,,,,
Jeff , 
BTW, I would of kept that all a secret. 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Calm down,,,,it is ok,,,,,,,,,
> Jeff ,
> BTW, I would of kept that all a secret.
> :msp_tongue:



Ain't no need for secrets, we ain't #####es. Are we?

I am just hyping it up. I am not gonna hurt nobody.I really don't have it in me to do so. Well, i guess there is a point where I will but its not like I don't have control or understand how to get or use it. I'm really not that upset over it, jess sharing. In fact, I saw it coming, I kinda asked for it so I have no one to blame. Jess sharing. But i do really like that little Estwing axe.

And there ain't no shame either. Its the real me, not no treeman BS.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Treemandan, I totally understand what you went thru and it sickens me. You lend him your splitter, sounds like you went above and beyond, and they seem ungreatfull. What is with this human race. Seems to me the good folks are far and few between.


----------



## jefflovstrom

powerking said:


> I did absolutely nothing today!...being unemployed has its benefits for searching out good deals on craigslist, but some days are just downright upsetting not working!!



Dude! If you cannot get a job climbing now, you ain't a climber!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

squad143 said:


> A few years ago I clipped my left knee with a 200. It made a cut 3" long and took out a section the width of the chain. Not real deep, but enough. Went to the hospital and they said that they could not stitch it because of the gap. Kept it bandaged and lots of Polysporin. Being on the knee, it took a while to heal, as it was constantly bending.
> 
> Never cut without protection now.



Yup, same exact cut. Too rough to stitch, I know, I've been to the doc for the same kind of cut on myself and coworkers in the past. Wasn't gonna throw a hundred or two dollars away for them to tell me what I already know and a prescription. The I B profane is working fine.


----------



## tree md

I have been screwed by so many people that I have no mercy now. I'm gonna charge what I charge and if it's insurance, I am gonna stick it to them just like they stick it to me.

This last deal I got hurt on was working for a fishing buddy. I would not have even been out there working on the ground if it wasn't for a horse trade with no cash involved. I told him I would come grind stumps for him for a day for a trailer he had that I wanted (for the stumper). Otherwise I would have had my paid ground man out there grinding stumps as I hate to do it. It seems that every time I get involved in one of these horse trading deals, or "helping out a buddy" I end up with the ####ty end of the stick...

As far as ingrates, I was doing a crane job next door to this idiot one time who was taking pics and video of me (and in the way half the time). He asked me to leave him some wood which I did. He also asked me to cut up a bunch of pissy little limb logs that he had stacked all in a bunch of concrete blocks. No way I was gonna cut that #### up in there with my new bar and chain and no way I was going to take my guys off of my job to cut and stack firewood for him. I did cut and leave him about 2 cords of wood. I received an email from him that night with no pics attached and a note saying that he hopes that I enjoy the pics as much as he will enjoy the 4 or 5 cords of wood I left him... Freaking pencil neck. I sent him an email back telling him I hoped that he enjoyed the wood I did leave him and the show with all the pics and video he got of something he will never be able to do.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey! 
OK is ok!
Jeff:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

squad143 said:


> A few years ago I clipped my left knee with a 200. It made a cut 3" long and took out a section the width of the chain. Not real deep, but enough. Went to the hospital and they said that they could not stitch it because of the gap. Kept it bandaged and lots of Polysporin. Being on the knee, it took a while to heal, as it was constantly bending.
> 
> Never cut without protection now.



Well that is interesting.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Yup, same exact cut. Too rough to stitch, I know, I've been to the doc for the same kind of cut on myself and coworkers in the past. Wasn't gonna throw a hundred or two dollars away for them to tell me what I already know and a prescription. The I B profane is working fine.



I dunno, maybe they suck? I mean all the ragged gashes I had they seemed to sew it up with confidence. The one time was pretty ragged, they sent me to a plastic surgeon. It was a good bit of work but they closed it up and pretty dam well considering.


----------



## tree MDS

Currently 7 degrees, -1 with the wind chill. The wood stove is all I'm gonna be running today. Thankfully its supposed to warm back up after today. Still got a couple decent jobs goin on, and working on closing a couple days killing two white pines. That would be a nice one to add to the list.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Yup, same exact cut. Too rough to stitch, I know, I've been to the doc for the same kind of cut on myself and coworkers in the past. Wasn't gonna throw a hundred or two dollars away for them to tell me what I already know and a prescription. The I B profane is working fine.



BTW, sorry to hear about the accident md, but come on man, keep it together out there!! Lol.


----------



## tree md

Leg is feeling much better. Gonna go get in a tree stand and try to kill a deer this morning...


----------



## sgreanbeans

My office view yesterday. COLD!!! wind was blowing nicely up the "vista" we are cutting out.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> My office view yesterday. COLD!!! wind was blowing nicely up the "vista" we are cutting out.



You can have that ####! Lol, got a couple of jobs right on the waterfront, on the lake here in town myself.. bet yer ass I'm waiting for the warm up! I freely admit being a major ##### when it comes to that action..


----------



## the Aerialist

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well hard to judge ground relationship in the dark but even in daylight its easy to mess up. What appears 90º straight down could be 60º not so straight down and you could end up miles off. I did it a few times but rather leave it to the experienced guys... The key is to make sure you are looking straight down ...



My first thousand jumps were on ParaComanders which are essentially round parachutes with little forward speed, and therefore the "spot" was far more critical than it is today. With Ram Air 'chutes' high speed you can make up for a lot of error. Nowadays the "spot" is usually just upwind somewhere and then you fly the 'chute to where you want to go.


----------



## powerking

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude! If you cannot get a job climbing now, you ain't a climber!
> Jeff



...correct.....I am not a climber....not my line of work, I'm a mechanic


----------



## powerking

tree MDS said:


> You can have that ####! Lol, got a couple of jobs right on the waterfront, on the lake here in town myself.. bet yer ass I'm waiting for the warm up! I freely admit being a major ##### when it comes to that action..



....where along the shore? Need any groundsman?? LOL!


----------



## wahlturfcare

sgreenbean, i feel ya. Was trimming a pine yesterday with the lift and it was a cold wind in the morning.

by the way, what lake is that in the foreground? looks like panorama.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Hired a fellow Marine today ...*

JohnBoy didn't show today so I was left short handed for a cut-it-up job. A big old Oak had blown down and the job was to cut it up and pile the brush. All the wood stayed, piece of cake. I did have to climb three trees to get out branches the Oak had broken on it's drop, trivial stuff.

Karl, my main ground guy, came up with a neighbor who wanted to work. I was in a bind to find somebody at such short notice so I told Karl to bring him along. Turns out the guy, Matt (_no relation to Matt Frasier_), was a black dude and a former Marine. The guy worked his arse off and was literally running to get the brush piles ready for the tractor to pull out.

From the get-go Matt addressed me as "Sir" and while I liked that, it didn't take long for me to tell him to knock it off. I told him if he kept calling me "Sir" I was going to expect him to salute. Matt explained that his Father had always told him to respect elders and if someone was older than him he naturally called them "Sir".

At the end of the day we were all in my living room with Debi serving refreshments to a tired crew. When I paid Matt he said "thank you Sir" and saluted. It cracked us all up. I put Matt on my speed dial and told him he'd be working as much as he wanted.

I've had so much trouble finding good help that I wonder if I have died and gone to Heaven. This new guy Matt seems like a keeper. JohnBoy is going to have trouble coming back.


----------



## TreeAce

opcorn:


----------



## Slvrmple72

treemandan said:


> That's nothing! I cut my #### off, grabbed a 4 foot oak log, stapled it on, snorted 3 mescal werms up my nose and had 16 kids.
> 
> Really Jeff, " way too wide open to stitch" means " you need stitches". They can pretty much sew anything back together... unless it went through the chipper. Then yer gonna need a donor.
> 
> I would say MD got enough of that rot gut down by now to sew hisself. Me? I am working on taking a utility blade to the zit on my nuts. I think its another wood chip like last time. I'm using rum.



You and the Captain( Morgan) can make it happen....


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Really Jeff, " way too wide open to stitch" means " you need stitches".



Duct tape is far more superior to stitches!
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

I got off my butt today and cut down a couple smaller pines and ground the stumps. yea.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked on my wood pile yesturday that I will be selling this coming year.








Did a little dental work on my chipper today. Welded on new teeth onto the feed rollers.


----------



## tree MDS

I would say you have about a cord and a half there.. looking good!!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Are those McClaren tracks on that skid steer?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Nailsbeats said:


> Are those McClaren tracks on that skid steer?



Yeah, I love them. I got them from a guy last year for $800. He only used them once.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I would say you have about a cord and a half there.. looking good!!



Yeah, might be more like 10 cord. The picture doesnt do it justice. Its like 30' x 30' x 10' high in the middle


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> JohnBoy didn't show today so I was left short handed for a cut-it-up job. A big old Oak had blown down and the job was to cut it up and pile the brush. All the wood stayed, piece of cake. I did have to climb three trees to get out branches the Oak had broken on it's drop, trivial stuff.
> 
> Karl, my main ground guy, came up with a neighbor who wanted to work. I was in a bind to find somebody at such short notice so I told Karl to bring him along. Turns out the guy, Matt (_no relation to Matt Frasier_), was a black dude and a former Marine. The guy worked his arse off and was literally running to get the brush piles ready for the tractor to pull out.
> 
> From the get-go Matt addressed me as "Sir" and while I liked that, it didn't take long for me to tell him to knock it off. I told him if he kept calling me "Sir" I was going to expect him to salute. Matt explained that his Father had always told him to respect elders and if someone was older than him he naturally called them "Sir".
> 
> At the end of the day we were all in my living room with Debi serving refreshments to a tired crew. When I paid Matt he said "thank you Sir" and saluted. It cracked us all up. I put Matt on my speed dial and told him he'd be working as much as he wanted.
> 
> I've had so much trouble finding good help that I wonder if I have died and gone to Heaven. This new guy Matt seems like a keeper. JohnBoy is going to have trouble coming back.



For all of you reading this, he is not a Marine, but a impostor, any Jarhead in the area should go and beat his a s s. He refuses to post simple proof that he was even on a base. He claims he went to Montford Point, that was for black marines in WW2. He cannot produce a DD214. Any active duty military can go to their local court house where they joined and get a copy, REAL EASY TO DO. yet he don't, so he is a faker, a impostor and genuinely a P.O.S.


----------



## sgreanbeans

wahlturfcare said:


> sgreenbean, i feel ya. Was trimming a pine yesterday with the lift and it was a cold wind in the morning.
> 
> by the way, what lake is that in the foreground? looks like panorama.



That would be the mighty Mississippi


----------



## the Aerialist

*Put up or shut up...*



sgreanbeans said:


> ... He claims he went to Montford Point, that was for black marines in WW2...



OK beans, post a link to where I claimed that and I will dig out my honorable discharge. You are the one that seems to take outrage at my being a Marine so why don't you and Bubba get on a plane and fly to Pittsburgh to address the issues you have with me directly. I'll pick you up at the airport. I still have Homeland Security credentials and can park right in front of the passenger terminal, even meet you at the gate.

Wasn't it you with all the "point of the spear" contacts to check me out? Well how about doing that? I'm on record with an honorable discharge at the rank of Lance Corporal, anybody who wants to could find that out. Even the butt end of the "spear" could find that out pretty easily.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

IDK AA, either you have had a very full and interesting life, or you just a liar. Seems like you have done just about every job possible. I had a boss , that everytime he opened his mouth up, another lie fell out. He tried to tell me once he was standing outside a world series game and some guy gave him a ticket. He then went in the ballpark and went to the first aid station, which he said was next to the locker room. He went inside the locker room of the winning team and drank beer with them and then meet the president of the USA. He also said he ran a resturant too, amongst other things. He got nicked on a random drug test and got a week off, but supposedly his wife was sick and he had to go be with her. Just back some of your storys up and they might lay off you a little or maybe not.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just back some of your storys up and they might lay off you a little or maybe not.


 
Exactly. I did look into you, no record found of you ever completing any initial training, anywhere. If you did, then you have a DD214, POST IT. Its not for debate, if you did, then you have, period. So where you a officer or enlisted? Time to make a choice, beings that you said that you went to OCS. They don't produce LCpls there, and when did you go to boot camp, where? Who was your SDI, what was you hard hats name. What kind of range qual did you have, what range did you shoot on? By the way, its Ooh Rah, not hoohah. It spelled Sergeant, not sargent. Any real Marine knows all this by heart, and it is forever burnt into their brain. The hoohhah was the first clue. The miss spelling of Sgt was the second............wait were you a Sarge, a Lcpl or a officer, time to make a choice again. Your a scumbag that has no honor. 
To challenge me to a fight, well, is just pure ridiculousness. I am not rich lie you (lol), so why don't you and your fake money clip come here, not hard to find. We can meet at Miletich Fighting Systems at 325 16th St, Bettendorf, Iowa. I coach on Monday at 4 and Saturday at 9:30 am. I make sure they let you in. How you get out is on you. Lots of real men there, real Seals, real Marines, real Fighters and 1 real Tree guy. Not sure you will be welcomed with open arms, but you will be welcomed, in our good ol Iowa way.
Go ahead and bring ya boys, gotz me a couple dos too. Think Gregg H, my coach,head MMA coach at the place, would like to see if ol John Boy is really all that. I can make sure that Pat handles ol cousin Lee, me I' ll handle you, nothing I would like more, is to put the boots to a impostor Marine. I will make sure there is enough left for the others, they will want their turn too. BTW, need to sign a waiver first, dont wanna get sued by some punk a s s old man who gets beetle bailey smashed.
You claim stuff you cant back up, you post silly pics of crap that anyone can get, you try and talk the talk, walk the walk and all that, face it, your not a has been, your a never was. When called out, your drop to physical violence as the answer... every time. I would walk thru you so fast, that it would be no fun for me. So don't write checks your a s s cant cash, as they say. Someday, some one is gonna wanna collect.
Again, sa my good ol buddy TV used to say, post it, or it didn't happen.

One last thing, just so we are clear, you show, I will do the world of Arboriculture a huge favor, I will take away your ability to climb a tree.


----------



## Huskytree

*Not to defend AA*



sgreanbeans said:


> For all of you reading this, he is not a Marine, but a impostor, any Jarhead in the area should go and beat his a s s. He refuses to post simple proof that he was even on a base. He claims he went to Montford Point, that was for black marines in WW2. He cannot produce a DD214. Any active duty military can go to their local court house where they joined and get a copy, REAL EASY TO DO. yet he don't, so he is a faker, a impostor and genuinely a P.O.S.



But it isn't that easy to get a copy of your DD214. When you are discharged you get issued your DD214, it is then up to you to secure it for the remainder of your life. By either getting it on file with your local town or keeping it in a safe deposite box. But to actually get a new replaced one is a lot of work. 

To AA what was your release code?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Actually, scratch all that. Never mind. I am not sure why I let you get under my skin. Your nothing but a liar and everybody on here knows it. Go one with your badself. Go ahead and post all your BS, it is a good read, entertaining to say the least. I will post no more about it.

Invitation still stands


----------



## sgreanbeans

Huskytree said:


> But it isn't that easy to get a copy of your DD214. When you are discharged you get issued your DD214, it is then up to you to secure it for the remainder of your life. By either getting it on file with your local town or keeping it in a safe deposite box. But to actually get a new replaced one is a lot of work.
> 
> To AA what was your release code?


 Well, your kinda right, it is not a easy as walking in and picking up a copy, may take a week or so, but you can go to the courthouse where you enlisted, they do maintain a copy, maybe on fische, but its there. Cost my brother about 20

Anyways, I'm done with it. If he post a legit one, I will have it verified and then formally apologize and send him a 100 dollar gift card to Harbor Freight. I know he cant, so it will never happen.
GOTTA STOP, THATS IT, NO MORE!


----------



## Huskytree

sgreanbeans said:


> Exactly. I did look into you, no record found of you ever completing any initial training, anywhere. If you did, then you have a DD214, POST IT. Its not for debate, if you did, then you have, period. So where you a officer or enlisted? Time to make a choice, beings that you said that you went to OCS. They don't produce LCpls there, and when did you go to boot camp, where? Who was your SDI, what was you hard hats name. What kind of range qual did you have, what range did you shoot on? By the way, its Ooh Rah, not hoohah. It spelled Sergeant, not sargent. Any real Marine knows all this by heart, and it is forever burnt into their brain. The hoohhah was the first clue. The miss spelling of Sgt was the second............wait were you a Sarge, a Lcpl or a officer, time to make a choice again. Your a scumbag that has no honor.
> To challenge me to a fight, well, is just pure ridiculousness. I am not rich lie you (lol), so why don't you and your fake money clip come here, not hard to find. We can meet at Miletich Fighting Systems at 325 16th St, Bettendorf, Iowa. I coach on Monday at 4 and Saturday at 9:30 am. I make sure they let you in. How you get out is on you. Lots of real men there, real Seals, real Marines, real Fighters and 1 real Tree guy. Not sure you will be welcomed with open arms, but you will be welcomed, in our good ol Iowa way.
> Go ahead and bring ya boys, gotz me a couple dos too. Think Gregg H, my coach,head MMA coach at the place, would like to see if ol John Boy is really all that. I can make sure that Pat handles ol cousin Lee, me I' ll handle you, nothing I would like more, is to put the boots to a impostor Marine. I will make sure there is enough left for the others, they will want their turn too. BTW, need to sign a waiver first, dont wanna get sued by some punk a s s old man who gets beetle bailey smashed.
> You claim stuff you cant back up, you post silly pics of crap that anyone can get, you try and talk the talk, walk the walk and all that, face it, your not a has been, your a never was. When called out, your drop to physical violence as the answer... every time. I would walk thru you so fast, that it would be no fun for me. So don't write checks your a s s cant cash, as they say. Someday, some one is gonna wanna collect.
> Again, sa my good ol buddy TV used to say, post it, or it didn't happen.
> 
> One last thing, just so we are clear, you show, I will do the world of Arboriculture a huge favor, I will take away your ability to climb a tree.




opcorn: Can I be invited to come watch???????


----------



## tree MDS

I wanna see Johnboy get his ass kicked.. just for the shirtless homosexual lawn pouting incident! Still haven't managed to get over that one..


----------



## the Aerialist

*See, here's the thing ...*

I don't give a rat's arse about what anybody here thinks about me. You can all think I'm the biggest liar ever was for all I care. You guys (the d i c k clique) collectively are not even worth a nanosecond of my time. You are the biggest bunch of losers I have ever run into. 

What's the difference if I was a Marine or a mermaid? It doesn't even matter, you guys just want to act tough while hiding behind your keyboards. If i went to the trouble of digging out my discharge papers you'd just say I faked them somehow.

The people who have met me know I'm just what I say I am. I don't lie, I don't have to. If you have doubts just knock on my door, it's always open.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Somethings queer here ...*



tree MDS said:


> I wanna see Johnboy get his ass kicked.. just for the shirtless homosexual lawn pouting incident! Still haven't managed to get over that one..



And it's you MDS. You show your own, possibly latent, homosexual thoughts by just posting that.


----------



## lxt

Wow...... & Im MEAN??????

I see somethings are still the same, I would think that discharge papers would be hard to fake & if they`re legit all would be good.....but if faked? I think that might land someone in prison!!!

AA....for a $100.00 gift card & to prove em wrong............Id post it,........unless????




LXT..................


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's been 45 years ...*



Huskytree said:


> But it isn't that easy to get a copy of your DD214. When you are discharged you get issued your DD214, it is then up to you to secure it for the remainder of your life. By either getting it on file with your local town or keeping it in a safe deposite box. But to actually get a new replaced one is a lot of work.
> 
> To AA what was your release code?



I have seen my discharge, but the last time was over two decades ago when we bought our home. I'm pretty sure it is in a trunk stored away with other memorabilia from my youth. I have know idea what the "release code" is or what that might mean, but I suppose it is on the paper itself.

To bring you up to speed; I was only in the 8 week program for 6 weeks. How I was released from the Marines is another story but it was not medical or mental. They wanted to keep me as an officer (I was in the officer candidate program at Quantico VA, Camp Upsure to be specific). Six weeks is not much reason to call myself a Marine, but as long as it sends the beans sour I'll continue to do so.

This was when the Vietnam "action" was just getting hot and I don't think many people got out of the Corps at that time with a promotion to Lance Corporal and an honorable discharge but that's what they did. I imagine I have benefits I could collect on that with the VA but I've never pursued it. In six months I'll bd 65 and I may look into it then. That would be the reason for digging out the discharge papers, not to prove anything to anyone here.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Ok, your on!*



lxt said:


> Wow...... & Im MEAN??????
> 
> I see somethings are still the same, I would think that discharge papers would be hard to fake & if they`re legit all would be good.....but if faked? I think that might land someone in prison!!!
> 
> AA....for a $100.00 gift card & to prove em wrong............Id post it,........unless????



Now that is an incentive for me to dig it out, when I find it you can come to my home and review the actual document. I've been wanting to meet you anyway Doug, and you bringing me a C note would be the perfect excuse to have you come visit.

I'll take you (and your wife) out to dinner with the money and we'll have a good time I assure you.

edit: That was easy, all I needed was a reason:







Please note the last line: "_as testimonial to Honest and Faithful Service_" so Semper Fidelis to all of you Marines out there.

When do you want to collect your dinner lxt? And beans, what do you have to say now? Your apology will be graciously accepted and maybe now that you know we really are "brothers in arms" you'll stop ragging my ass.


----------



## lxt

Im no military buff............My father served during Nam....was there! Ive heard him talk about how some guys did just about anything to get released, he said that was dam near impossible, Im really not sure how you could have an "Honorable" after 6wks????

but if ya do? Id still post it.........after all it was honorable AA....!





LXT.........................


----------



## lxt

the Aerialist said:


> Now that is an incentive for me to dig it out, when I find it you can come to my home and review the actual document. I've been wanting to meet you anyway Doug, and you bringing me a C note would be the perfect excuse to have you come visit.
> 
> I'll take you (and your wife) out to dinner with the money and we'll have a good time I assure you.





Im *not *giving ya a $100.00 gift card, I just read that someone on here offered such for you to post it...? 

Look weather you`re lying or telling the truth thats yer Biz........but when it comes to the military you better be truthful cause the penalties for lying will get ya in serious trouble! other than that I kinda enjoy ya being on here, makes some good reading...!


Be safe

LXT...............


----------



## tree MDS

Wow, we have us a real live Rambo.. on a lawn tractor..


----------



## treeman82

Busted my ass yesterday on a small clearing job, so this morning I decided to sleep in. Yesterday's job was kind of wierd. My customer had a bunch of junk trees on her property that blocked out the neighbor's house, and also reduced sun for the neighbor's garden. Neighbor goes to her asking to have all the trees cut down, she let him cut the trees down on her property... he paid for it. She didn't want to have the work done, but still allowed him to do it. She comes home yesterday, first thing she says to me "I hate it." Lady left a very nice spread for us too... pot of coffee, hot chocolate, home made cookies, box of donuts, bottles of gatorade... rather than freezing our asses off the 5 of us were able to sit down at her kitchen table to eat lunch.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Sorry lxt, my bad ...*



lxt said:


> Im *not *giving ya a $100.00 gift card, I just read that someone on here offered such for you to post it...?
> 
> Look weather you`re lying or telling the truth thats yer Biz........but when it comes to the military you better be truthful cause the penalties for lying will get ya in serious trouble! other than that I kinda enjoy ya being on here, makes some good reading...!



Sorry Doug, I just skim the bean's posts and I missed that. I thought _you_ were offering me the $100. I probably wouldn't have bothered to dig it out for him. Anyway the offer of dinner for you and your wife still stands. PM me and we'll work out a night.

And yes, I fully understand that there would be serious penalties for posting a fake document concerning military service and that's why I have no problem posting this ancient document:


----------



## the Aerialist

*I have only two words for you ...*



lxt said:


> im no military buff............my father served during nam....was there! Ive heard him talk about how some guys did just about anything to get released, he said that was dam near impossible, im really not sure how you could have an "honorable" after 6wks????...



mission imposible


----------



## tree MDS

Got my boy Darky out in the yard splitting some more ash up. I'm gonna go out later and organize the woodpile some more before we get snow. Weather is supposed to get real nice the next couple of days, got some decent jobs still on the burner. Hoping some more checks come in today. I'm getting sick of being owed a small fortune. I think I'm gonna say screw the credit cards for now, and just pay off the bucket. At least I can pay what I want (kinda) on those. Life is good.


----------



## lxt

AA....that should put it to rest??? & good job! whatta ya gonna buy with that gift card?


be safe & take care



LXT................


----------



## the Aerialist

*Back to the grind ...*



lxt said:


> AA....that should put it to rest??? & good job! whatta ya gonna buy with that gift card?...



I'm gonna buy you dinner with it, I'll tell you what I can about my illustrious service to my country back in the day. I'll even tell you about the time I wrestled a Grizzly bear. Maybe now we can talk about tree work here, I mean really, it's what you are doing now that matters. And now I am off to do evaluations


----------



## the Aerialist

*Someone should report this ...*



tree MDS said:


> Got my boy Darky out in the yard splitting some more ash up...



Isn't that a racial slur? If it turns out your "boy Darky" is a black man then you should be banned for life. The fact that you make no mention of my just posted document tells us all what a loser you are. You have no grace.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Isn't that a racial slur? If it turns out your "boy Darky" is a black man then you should be banned for life. The fact that you make no mention of my just posted document tells us all what a loser you are. You have no grace.



He's not black, so #### off and go play with your action figures. He's white, and his last name is Light. He likes to call himself "Darkman". And I'm not impressed by anything you have or do old man. You are a joke, plain and simple.. like S&M said: jack of all trades, master of none!!


----------



## the Aerialist

tree MDS said:


> .. go play with your action figures...



I think you have me mixed up with sgreenbeans.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> I think you have me mixed up with sgreenbeans.



Whatever dude, I don't like playing with snitches.. I think a tire may be low on the steiner, maybe you should grab the bicycle pump and get on that.. fossil.


----------



## Jumper

Took Via Rail Train 70 from London, ON to Union Station and rode the subway and #192 "Red Rocket" for $3 to Pearson International where I am sitting in the Plaza Premium Pay as you Go Lounge awaiting the departure of Canjet 722 to Varadero, Cuba! Contemplating ditching these jeans for shorts on then plane...


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Isn't that a racial slur? If it turns out your "boy Darky" is a black man then you should be banned for life. The fact that you make no mention of my just posted document tells us all what a loser you are. You have no grace.



And I'll bet they gave you an honorable discharge after only six weeks because you were making the other marines "uncomfortable" in the showers. Lol, they were surely glad to get rid of you. Just saying you old snitch bag.. 

Now if we could only find a way to enjoy that same relief they must have felt..


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


> How I was released from the Marines is another story but it was not medical or mental.



Sexual orientation???


----------



## the Aerialist

*Still with that homosexual hangup MDS?*



tree MDS said:


> And I'll bet they gave you an honorable discharge after only six weeks because you were making the other marines "uncomfortable" in the showers...



See MDS, you should really seek professional help with your homosexual inner self. You are obviously in denial about your sexual proclivities. When a person is in denial about their homosexuality they do a thing called "projection" which is accusing others of having homosexual tendencies. This is actually harmful to your feelings of self worth and in your case MDS that quite clearly explains why you act the way you do. Your aggression and combative attitude is a side effect of holding in and denying your own homosexuality.

Today there is not as bad a stigma against homosexuals, and most people accept peoples right to choose their sexual orientation. Why not just bring it out of the closet and face up to it. I think the posters here can accept your right to choose your partner, even if it is 101. I'm curious though, when you and 101 snuggle up, who is on top?

further reading: Psychological projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Psychological projection or projection bias is a psychological defense mechanism where a person subconsciously denies his or her own attributes, thoughts, and emotions, which are then ascribed to the outside world, usually to other people. Thus, projection involves imagining or projecting the belief that others originate those feelings.
> 
> Projection reduces anxiety by allowing the expression of the unwanted unconscious impulses or desires without letting the conscious mind recognize them.
> 
> An example of this behavior might be blaming another for self failure. The mind may avoid the discomfort of consciously admitting personal faults by keeping those feelings unconscious, and by redirecting libidinal satisfaction by attaching, or "projecting," those same faults onto another person or object.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> See MDS, you shoul
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d really seek professional help with your homosexual inner self. You are obviously in denial about your sexual proclivities. When a person is in denial about their homosexuality they do a thing called "projection" which is accusing others of having homosexual tendencies. This is actually harmful to your feelings of self worth and in your case MDS that quite clearly explains why you act the way you do. Your aggression and combative attitude is a side effect of holding in and denying your own homosexuality.
> 
> Today there is not as bad a stigma against homosexuals, and most people accept peoples right to choose their sexual orientation. Why not just bring it out of the closet and face up to it. I think the posters here can accept your right to choose your partner, even if it is 101. I'm curious though, when you and 101 snuggle up, who is on top?
> 
> further reading: Psychological projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No, you're just an old homo! :msp_smile:


----------



## the Aerialist

*U2?*



Guido Salvage said:


> Sexual orientation???



Maybe your growing up in Kentucky is a factor, I understand that interbreeding and homosexuality among family members is quite popular there, I mean you've seen the movie "Deliverance" right? Maybe you and MDS (he likes you) can get together for therapy to address your "issues" (_I wouldn't make 101 jealous though, he might sit on you~ then again, you might like that_).


----------



## the Aerialist

*Why do you think you say that?*



tree MDS said:


> No, you're just an old homo!



I mean really, I'm a married guy and have a child. Are you married? Do you have children? Believe me MDS if I were gay I'd admit it, I mean why not? What difference would it make? Open up MDS, you'll feel better after you out yourself.


----------



## treemandan

AA, I am gonna make yer day... and yer life here a whole lot nicer. How? By giving you props. Why? Cause in reality I cannot deny respect for anybody that does this work.
If you remember I was not first in line to hammer on you, no, I wasn't. In fact, I said " good job". I did. But then I saw some things that really seemed funny. 
Its true I feel you should have more experiance before you went into business and I still feel that way. Whatever stories you might have told, well, stories are stories, I have a few myself I'm sure. But in the end, after all is said, you did get up and put it down. Yes, you put yer toe on the line. Whatever skill or knowledge you do or don't have is compensated by yer bravery for doing just that.
There was a time i was not so animate and let my work speak for itself, like Reg, but have slipped into a cacaphony of lunacy that makes my brain tell my mouth to run. There are many reasons I let this happen, one being: cause I can. 
Its no lie that working with you and Cousin Lee would piss me off within the first hour. But for a guy ( especially at yer age) to give it a go does indeed warrant a certain ammount of respect. It may not be much at this point but its a start. A start to race that can't be won and everybody here knows that. That is one reason we are all so pissed off and vehement all the time.
There are guys 45 years younger than you who couldn't dream what you dream and all in all life is but a dream so row yer boat as best ya can. There is not a man alive who wants for anything less than that.
And to the rest of you I say let man breathe until he breathes no more. And that, my bubbers, is the first chapter in my book ' Tree Climbing and Other Antisocial Behavior'.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Gee Thanks the Dan ...*



treemandan said:


> ... There are many reasons I let this happen, one being: cause I can... But for a guy ( especially at yer age) to give it a go does indeed warrant a certain ammount of respect. It may not be much at this point but its a start. A start to race that can't be won and everybody here knows that... dream what you dream and all in all life is but a dream so row yer boat as best ya can. There is not a man alive who wants for anything less than that... And to the rest of you I say let man breathe until he breathes no more...



You know theDan I like you, you've piled on me with the rest of the small dogs here, but you were just following the pack. I was disheartened to hear of you throwing in the towel, but I don't really believe you can. If it's your knees, get braces for under your gaffs. Stay with it man, pain is a level of existence that plateaus, after that you are free of it. I never feel better than when I'm in a tree scared chitless. It's what I live for, the feeling of freedom I get from facing that fear and rising above it.

Going into other endeavors is quite OK though, your interest in energy is one shared by me. I've got this cold fusion powered bong I'd like to share with you. We could work on that together when were not doing tree work.

I think you'd actually love working with me theDan, and I'm sure you could show me a lot about climbing, I'm mostly self taught and could use a Mentor, you might even keep me from killing myself with some stupid move. With your mini-skid and my Steiner we could really knock 'em dead.

I've already won my race theDan. I paddle my own canoe. I'm well aware that I don't have the bright future ahead of me that say Matt has at his age, but I do think I've accomplished a lot in a short amount of time, mostly because I know I don't have much time left.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> You know theDan I like you, you've piled on me with the rest of the small dogs here, but you were just following the pack. I was disheartened to hear of you throwing in the towel, but I don't really believe you can. If it's your knees, get braces for under your gaffs. Stay with it man, pain is a level of existence that plateaus, after that you are free of it. I never feel better than when I'm in a tree scared chitless. It's what I live for, the feeling of freedom I get from facing that fear and rising above it.
> 
> Going into other endeavors is quite OK though, your interest in energy is one shared by me. I've got this cold fusion powered bong I'd like to share with you. We could work on that together when were not doing tree work.
> 
> I think you'd actually love working with me theDan, and I'm sure you could show me a lot about climbing, I'm mostly self taught and could use a Mentor, you might even keep me from killing myself with some stupid move. With your mini-skid and my Steiner we could really knock 'em dead.
> 
> I've already won my race theDan. I paddle my own canoe. I'm well aware that I don't have the bright future ahead of me that say Matt has at his age, but I do think I've accomplished a lot in a short amount of time, mostly because I know I don't have much time left.



No, I wouldn't. Enjoy working with you that is. You wouldn't enjoy working with me. In the end I would leave you standing there wondering what just happened and you would have no choice but to call me crazy... or 911. And i would appreciate it if you would be quiet and concentrate on letting yer work speak for you as best you can. Your thing is not my thing and no, I was not following the pack.


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


> I mean really, I'm a married guy and have a child. Are you married? Do you have children? Believe me MDS if I were gay I'd admit it, I mean why not? What difference would it make? Open up MDS, you'll feel better after you out yourself.



Marriage does not disqualify one from being homosexual or bearing children. Many "famous" people have been married only to later have their sexual orientation disclosed, with two notable examples being Rock Hudson and Elton John. Today stating that you are married no longer guarantees that it is to a member of the opposite sex.


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> AA, I am gonna make yer day... and yer life here a whole lot nicer. How? By giving you props. Why? Cause in reality I cannot deny respect for anybody that does this work.
> If you remember I was not first in line to hammer on you, no, I wasn't. In fact, I said " good job". I did. But then I saw some things that really seemed funny.
> Its true I feel you should have more experiance before you went into business and I still feel that way. Whatever stories you might have told, well, stories are stories, I have a few myself I'm sure. But in the end, after all is said, you did get up and put it down. Yes, you put yer toe on the line. Whatever skill or knowledge you do or don't have is compensated by yer bravery for doing just that.
> There was a time i was not so animate and let my work speak for itself, like Reg, but have slipped into a cacaphony of lunacy that makes my brain tell my mouth to run. There are many reasons I let this happen, one being: cause I can.
> Its no lie that working with you and Cousin Lee would piss me off within the first hour. But for a guy ( especially at yer age) to give it a go does indeed warrant a certain ammount of respect. It may not be much at this point but its a start. A start to race that can't be won and everybody here knows that. That is one reason we are all so pissed off and vehement all the time.
> There are guys 45 years younger than you who couldn't dream what you dream and all in all life is but a dream so row yer boat as best ya can. There is not a man alive who wants for anything less than that.
> And to the rest of you I say let man breathe until he breathes no more. And that, my bubbers, is the first chapter in my book ' Tree Climbing and Other Antisocial Behavior'.



I dont know you at all, but i am sure of one thing, you are one werid duck. so dan, i will miss you, you hold the title as the biggest weirdo online. I have found your posts very entertaining. (but usually had no idea what you were trying to say)


----------



## tree md

I very, VERY rarely get scared in a tree anymore. Only on the rare occasion that something surprises me. I've learned how to do the big stuff pretty safely. I am more scared of complacency these days...

No one likes working with me... They like the money.


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree md said:


> I very, VERY rarely get scared in a tree anymore. Only on the rare occasion that something surprises me. I've learned how to do the big stuff pretty safely. I am more scared of complacency these days...
> 
> No one likes working with me... They like the money.



That's about it too.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> You know theDan I like you, you've piled on me with the rest of the small dogs here, but you were just following the pack. I was disheartened to hear of you throwing in the towel, but I don't really believe you can. If it's your knees, get braces for under your gaffs. Stay with it man, pain is a level of existence that plateaus, after that you are free of it. I never feel better than when I'm in a tree scared chitless. It's what I live for, the feeling of freedom I get from facing that fear and rising above it.
> 
> Going into other endeavors is quite OK though, your interest in energy is one shared by me. I've got this cold fusion powered bong I'd like to share with you. We could work on that together when were not doing tree work.
> 
> I think you'd actually love working with me theDan, and I'm sure you could show me a lot about climbing, I'm mostly self taught and could use a Mentor, you might even keep me from killing myself with some stupid move. With your mini-skid and my Steiner we could really knock 'em dead.
> 
> I've already won my race theDan. I paddle my own canoe. I'm well aware that I don't have the bright future ahead of me that say Matt has at his age, but I do think I've accomplished a lot in a short amount of time, mostly because I know I don't have much time left.



This guy is a disease to the forum, the same way he is a disease to this business. Read between the lines, for Christ's sake! Any of you fools buying this garbage are just as stupid and ignorant as those douchebag homeowners giving him good ratings on Angie's list. Regardless, he's doing a good job of driving away our best members one by one. Getting pretty tired of it myself, just like vet, OD, and I'm sure there are others I'm missing. Who the hell wants to waste their time listening to this never was mother####er acting like he has something to offer anyone on here. I apologize, I just get annoyed with it all sometimes.. this place could be so much better with some trimming! Whatever though..


----------



## sgreanbeans

NOPE, NOT A DD214, Again, to be a Marine, to earn the title, you must complete initial training, to be a Marine. He admitted that he did not complete the short cycle (6 wks). Remember, I ran the training there (already posted proof of that). If he went to OCS, he did not get LCPL there. That doc is something else, probably one of those certs they give after you complete the DEP program. Funny, I did 14 years and have never seen that before, maybe some one else can clue me in, strange. That is no proof that you received a Honorable discharge. I will take the admission (only 6 wks). You can call yourself anything ya want. Like I said, I don't care anymore. Only reason I posted this, is I wanted to make sure everyone knows that doc is not a DD214. If he did, then he has, all military guys on here know this to be true. The fact that he only did 6 explains why he is not in the database at the Marsh Center at Quantico. 

Many, MANY people try, not to many make it.
For those who don't know or don't believe what I say, call a recruiter. Check out the Marine website. Always, you must earn the title, it is not given. I have printed a copy of that doc, sending it to the CO at OCS, we will see what it is.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> AA, I am gonna make yer day... and yer life here a whole lot nicer. How? By giving you props. Why? Cause in reality I cannot deny respect for anybody that does this work.
> If you remember I was not first in line to hammer on you, no, I wasn't. In fact, I said " good job". I did. But then I saw some things that really seemed funny.
> Its true I feel you should have more experiance before you went into business and I still feel that way. Whatever stories you might have told, well, stories are stories, I have a few myself I'm sure. But in the end, after all is said, you did get up and put it down. Yes, you put yer toe on the line. Whatever skill or knowledge you do or don't have is compensated by yer bravery for doing just that.
> There was a time i was not so animate and let my work speak for itself, like Reg, but have slipped into a cacaphony of lunacy that makes my brain tell my mouth to run. There are many reasons I let this happen, one being: cause I can.
> Its no lie that working with you and Cousin Lee would piss me off within the first hour. But for a guy ( especially at yer age) to give it a go does indeed warrant a certain ammount of respect. It may not be much at this point but its a start. A start to race that can't be won and everybody here knows that. That is one reason we are all so pissed off and vehement all the time.
> There are guys 45 years younger than you who couldn't dream what you dream and all in all life is but a dream so row yer boat as best ya can. There is not a man alive who wants for anything less than that.
> And to the rest of you I say let man breathe until he breathes no more. And that, my bubbers, is the first chapter in my book ' Tree Climbing and Other Antisocial Behavior'.



"I cannot deny respect for anybody that does this work"? Good God man, think about what you just said! I mean really think about it! Maybe you should sell your equipment and go into selling bottled water and snacks, or whatever the #### it was... Jesus..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Already know what it is. Just remembered. That is the cert they give, proving that you completed half of a 12 wks course at OCS. When you go there, you can either do a straight 10 wks or 2 6wk programs. He only did half. They gave those out, and still do. As proof that he completed the first half. He did not complete the training. If he had any rank at all, it would have been on there. The Lt that signed it was his platoon commander at OCS. A DD214 is not signed by a officer, it is singed by the admin chief of the parent command, usually a GySgt or above. With that said. He did, by the looks of it, attempt the process, but like many....thousands, before and after, he did not come back for more. Therefor, he did not earn the title. Emailed it already to my old Capt, he will send it on to the CO at OCS to confirm what I have said. Thanks AA for proving my point. 
BREAKING MY OWN RULE BY STILL REPLYING. 
He has proved that he didn't have what it takes. Could only handle the first, easy part. So how was the BIG Ford? Its been there from the beginning, a tradition for Marine Officers since the creation of OCS, tell us AA, how was your experience?
I will let you all know the official Marine response as this goes up the chain. AA, don't bother. Call yourself whatever you want. Like I said before. Someday, someone will call you out in person, maybe sooner than you think.

I am done. I will post what I am told. That's all I am going to put into it, cant let a wanna bee get under my skin. So I will leave it all with this. AA, when you look in the mirror........................


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yesturday I was working on my chipper. I was drilling a hole that I was gonna tap with a 18volt dewalt drill. I had the adjuster in 1 for a slower speed and more torque. The hole was in a weird spot, so I had to have my head close so i could see what was going on. Just as the dang drill bit broke threw the metal the whole way, it caught and the battiery pack on the drill came right up and smacked me in the nose like a mike tyson upper cut. I dont think i have every been hit that hard in the nose before. I cant believe it didnt break it or maybe it did because it is slightly swallen and hurts like heck to touch it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yesturday I was working on my chipper. I was drilling a hole that I was gonna tap with a 18volt dewalt drill. I had the adjuster in 1 for a slower speed and more torque. The hole was in a weird spot, so I had to have my head close so i could see what was going on. Just as the dang drill bit broke threw the metal the whole way, it caught and the battiery pack on the drill came right up and smacked me in the nose like a mike tyson upper cut. I dont think i have every been hit that hard in the nose before. I cant believe it didnt break it or maybe it did because it is slightly swallen and hurts like heck to touch it.


 Ouch!
When I was a kid, my dad bought me a Buffalo 3/4 inch drive, Driver drill for concrete? I was like 12? Thing was as big as me, must have got a deal or stole it, anyways, was messing around with it, had some scrap wood laying around, took a bit and ran it into a big piece of Micro Lam, it hooked, stopped, and spun me, not smart enough to let go, I start spinning real fast and finally get thrown off. Once I got my bearings back,I heard laughing, looked up and my mom and grandma, neighbors and my brother where laughing so hard, I thought they were gonna piss themselves. 
Powerful drills can bite!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thats a great mental picture. Would have been funnier if you would have keep going around and round until the cord pulled outta the wall.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like winter is late this year. After a couple of cold ass days, it warmed up yesterday, and we're looking at upper 40's today. Got an $800 and a $1000 next door to each other on the lake today. Five takedowns to look at for a guy after work, and a nice day job Saturday too... WTF! I am supposed to be well into my seasonal drunken depression by now! I am not complaining though, at this rate winter is gonna fly! Thank God, I finally get a break from that miserable routine! Oh man, we are gonna be so nasty this spring... I can already hear the heads crushing under the wheels of this mother####er!! Heeyaahh you douchebag lawn tractor riding ##########s!!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Quoting myself for posterity ...*



the Aerialist said:


> I don't give a rat's arse about what anybody here thinks about me. You can all think I'm the biggest liar ever was for all I care. You guys (the d i c k clique) collectively are not even worth a nanosecond of my time. You are the biggest bunch of losers I have ever run into.
> 
> What's the difference if I was a Marine or a mermaid? It doesn't even matter, you guys just want to act tough while hiding behind your keyboards. *If i went to the trouble of digging out my discharge papers you'd just say I faked them somehow.*
> 
> The people who have met me know I'm just what I say I am. I don't lie, I don't have to. If you have doubts just knock on my door, it's always open.




How predictable. Let me guess, you're not sending me my $100 beans?

As my discharge says: "_as testimonial to Honest and Faithful Service_"


----------



## tree md

Got to drill three holes in the tongue of my new trailer today to mount a jack... Well, I'm not gonna do it, my groundy is... I'm thinking should I warn him about your misfortune or watch and laugh if he does it to himself... opcorn: :wink2:


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> How predictable. Let me guess, you're not sending me my $100 beans?



You didn't show a DD214, that is a little feel good cert addressed to Doug. Not LCpl Metcalfe. Read your own cert, the clues are there. You received that after you did your first 6wks, that's all. Nice try tho, just more proof that you couldn't hang. Show me a DD214, and it will be in the mail, after I send it in to confirm its legitimacy, of course. If I am wrong, I have no problem admitting it. No worries tho, that cert is already in Virginia.
Here, I will up the anny (sp?) I'll send ya 150, 100 harbor freight, 50 to olive garden, what up. Just show a non modified DD214, that is legible, I can send it in the the VME office, see if it real. If it is, I will formally apologize to you in a video that you can proudly put on your website.

I am also sending your cert to the Military order of the Purple Heart. My wife is the local rep here, going to have it sent to the Head shed, they will be able to determine if you rate any beenies at all, how about this, if you are legit. I will even help you gets those bennies. If you don't rate, and they have access to all, then you never completed initial training or you where booted.
OH, btw, if you produce a single BS item, I will make sure you are prosecuted. Wanna claim it, here comes the opportunity to really to prove it. All this is on you now. Hope that cert wasn't modified. 
DD214, I'M WAITING, we can put this s h it to bed real quick.


----------



## Guido Salvage

the Aerialist said:


>



If you look at the lower left hand corner of the document there is a form number. My screen is small, but it appears to be DD 256 MC. Perhaps someone has the ability to increase the size of the image in order to confirm what the form number is.

If it is in fact DD 256 MC, that is a form issued to those who served in a reserve capacity while the DD 214 was utilized for those on active duty. I believe that AA would have been considered on inactive duty for training thus not eligible for an active duty discharge.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Talking about drill accidents: A fellow that used to do all the repairs on our propane delivery trucks had a nasty one I thought I would share. He was working in his shop and was replacing a battery cable on a piece of equipment, the eyelet on one end didnt quite fit the bolt he was using to install it. He seen his drill press already looked like it had the right size bit in it so he turned it on and as soon as the bit touched the eyelet it spun around the bit pulled his finger in and proceeded to tear all the skin and flesh off his pointer finger. Nothing but a bone sticking out. Needless to say he lost his finger. A fairly older guy, he told me he should have known better but just was in a bit of a hurry and didnt think. Hmm isnt that how most accident stories end.


----------



## ozzy42

Well guys ,I am going to rant here a little bit and may piss some people off .May have some of my friends ,un-friend me. I hope not ,but if so ,then so be it.

This used to be a good place to come and learn and share experiences in the tree industry.
Now it has become more like a facebook fued among a bunch of mid schoolers.

This used to be the first thread I would check out after logging on,since it is the core topic of the forum. Not so much anymore .Now I got to off topic ,videos, political,or joke thread.Now this is the last thread if all the others are slow. If I want drama ,I'll watch NCIS.

Let's see what a new member would find when arriving on the site for the first time:


> Click on Arborstsite [Sounds like a good site]
> 
> Click on commercial tree care and climbing [this sounds interesting]
> 
> Click on Wadja do today?[cool,I can read others take on tree work]
> 
> 
> Go to recent post and find :
> 
> Guys being threatend over their millitary record 35 years ago.WTF?
> 
> A bunch of argueing about who has what equipment. WTF?
> 
> A bunch of guys calling each other queer.WTF?
> 
> And every now and then a post about'' WHAT SOMEBODY DID TODAY''.


 Except for the last one .Most don't give a rat's ass.


Look around .The thread is missing a lot of members who used to contibute a lot of good info.
A lot of people sitting this one out now. Is it any wonder why?


----------



## andydodgegeek

I agree with this last fella, lets stick to good stories about what you did today. I havent been on the site too long and found a few of the posts on this thread interesting but most of them lately sounds like they are from a bunch of people I have no interest in. Lets turn this one around. I will start by saying I am at work and am just about to start a 5 hour test on a fire truck. Tommorrow I am going cutting wood with a bunch of good folks off of this site over in Wisconsin.
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

I hear ya Oz. I will try and get back on track..

Here's part of what we're working on today (or should I say the guys are). I love it when the trees do my job for me! 
View attachment 215489


----------



## lxt

Well...........all I can say is that some bring it on themselves!!

this site is still entertaining, while I sit here putting together all my paperwork (PITA) for taxes I click through here for the amusement of it all & when did we ever really discuss anything in a civil manner?

the one problem is that too many wannabes come here trolling for info which sets off the Vets of the site/trade, then we have those who think they are teachers, those who try to sell us services & just the plain drifter who becomes a member only to post something he knows nothing about!

No wonder getting a Cert in this industry is getting easier & the prices are dropping for the work being done.......all ya gotta do is look at what new members this site has obtained........thats who we are now competing against!!!!!

oh well, back to paper work...........uhg this fuel log/ MCRT is a PITA!!!!!!





LXT...............


----------



## ozzy42

Wow ,that looks like total carnage.Is that from the hurricane this year?
We could use a little wind around here.Work is very cut throat here lately.
Only had 4 calls all week here. Sold one for the first week in Feb.Lost 2 to lowballers.
Hope I get this one I'm going to look at now.

Sucks being slow.I find myself sharpening , allready sharp saw blades.


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> Well guys ,I am going to rant here a little bit and may piss some people off .May have some of my friends ,un-friend me. I hope not ,but if so ,then so be it.
> 
> This used to be a good place to come and learn and share experiences in the tree industry.
> Now it has become more like a facebook fued among a bunch of mid schoolers.
> 
> This used to be the first thread I would check out after logging on,since it is the core topic of the forum. Not so much anymore .Now I got to off topic ,videos, political,or joke thread.Now this is the last thread if all the others are slow. If I want drama ,I'll watch NCIS.
> 
> Let's see what a new member would find when arriving on the site for the first time:
> 
> Except for the last one .Most don't give a rat's ass.
> 
> 
> Look around .The thread is missing a lot of members who used to contibute a lot of good info.
> A lot of people sitting this one out now. Is it any wonder why?



Sounds like many of the crews Ive seen through the years  I have to admit though, someone new would be lost and many old-timers lost interest. I would post what I done today but its too f'n boring :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

The heater in this IH is just absolutely phenomenal! Hey, I'm footing the bill for all this labor and equipment, so screw it! Got some small climbers down on the water for my part later.

I really am gonna make an effort to cool it with the hate... its just not healthy!


----------



## tree MDS

ozzy42 said:


> Wow ,that looks like total carnage.Is that from the hurricane this year?
> We could use a little wind around here.Work is very cut throat here lately.
> Only had 4 calls all week here. Sold one for the first week in Feb.Lost 2 to lowballers.
> Hope I get this one I'm going to look at now.
> 
> Sucks being slow.I find myself sharpening , allready sharp saw blades.



Still from the 20" of wet snow and winds we had October 31st (a lot of trees were in full leaf). Tree was stone dead with fungus protruding anyway.

Hope things pick up for you!


----------



## Guido Salvage

This site is seen as the preeminent tree, arborist and saw forum on the web. As such, people turn to it for accurate information that is disseminated by professionals. The problem arises when individuals who lack experience or knowledge elect to "contribute" inaccurate or potentially lethal "information" to the group. In an effort to maintain the integrity of the site, those that are properly trained and knowledgeable will offer their insight to prevent the spread of misinformation and any potential harm from occurring.

Normally over time the "wannabes" are exposed and tend to move on when they realize that they no longer have credibility or an audience and are being ignored. However, in a small number of cases those individuals are so self absorbed and narcissistic that they will defend their actions to the end, no matter how ludicrous they may be. As a result, the group spends an inordinate amount of time trying to reason with an unreasonable person who will never see himself as the world sees him.

The dilemma is whether to promote accurate information and industry accepted best practices or ignore those principles to the detriment of all.


----------



## swyman

Bid a dead ash in a nice neighborhood and cut some widowmakers out of a tree above her garage about 50' up. Easy access, ash has 2 trunks coming out of the ground both about 65' and 24"dia. Not a ton of branches but her brother wants the wood but me to put on ground and clean up brush. Put $300 on the ash and $100 on the 5 widowmakers. Said there was another guy coming to bid after me and she would call tomorrow............Tomorrow is today and no call?????? I am getting my azz kicked. Thought for sure I would get it. Oh well, I can't do this for nothing. Just had to pay uncle sam his $180 for UCR tax on my truck. I thought that was only for trucks hauling material for hire? I'll quit complaining, you guys have heard it before and probably had it happen too.


----------



## Toddppm

lxt said:


> the one problem is that too many wannabes come here trolling for info which sets off the Vets of the site/trade, then we have those who think they are teachers, those who try to sell us services & just the plain drifter who becomes a member only to post something he knows nothing about!LXT...............



YES! And what Guido Says also! 
These suckers need to be put in check sometimes, sure it goes overboard but #### it's winter for most of the posters here. Or it should be....

I come here for the entertainment and there is tons of good info, if it was all only what you did today and no bickering this would be a very dull place. I would suggest the buzzbored if that's what you want.

What did I do today? Got the guys started on trimming a bunch of 10 ft. Rhodos and signed up a landscape job for next week and looked at removing a big Black Gum with a rotted base and deadwooding some Oaks. Boring. But it is 63 degrees, got the bikes washed and a new rear tire on the CRF450R. Have to go look at some trees for my acct. in WV and then hit the track tomm.!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Where is winter? My Tortoise came out of hibernation because it is 80 degrees!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Nailsbeats

Took down 4 smaller Spruce (15"-18") and 1- 32" Poplar, no clean up, low stumps, took me 2 1/2 hours working at a lazy pace because I brought my daughter along to get her some exposure. 

I climbed them all, limb em' up, throw some chunks and drop the stick. I could've easily backed the bucket in and did 3 of them from 1 set and the other one on the way out but I prefer climbing sometimes to keep the skill set and body sharp.

I'll grind the 4 stumps in the spring.

We found a bunch of Honeycomb in the hollow Poplar that she is going to take to show and tell at her preschool.

I also turned 31 today. Realized that I am in my prime between physical and mental and hope to ride that out as long as I can. Calm, relaxed, fast, smooth, safe, productive, perfect judgement, perfect execution, just some of the things I try to keep in balance.

There was a time when I was like a pitbull and saw red all the time, glad those days are gone and I can be a good productive person and still handle the tough work I always loved. Just some reflection on my birthday.

And just to keep me humble, my buddy called to wish "Queer" a happy birthday, gotta have friends like that, lol.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Happy birthday Nailsbeat!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Happy birthday, Nails. I'll be there in another month myself.


----------



## jefflovstrom

whadja do today?

If you notice, I am posting at 1:30pm on Friday. Yup, we went to four 10 hour day's. Good for the guy's, but I still have to do stuff and it gives me Friday to focus on the stuff on the burner in the back. I can plan maintenance and repair's better and do stuff I am falling behind on because production come's first. 
So guy's, "whadja do today?"
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Picked up a couple toys this week. Plow will mainly be for personal use though I may explore commercial work at some point in the future. Is a few years old but never used. $2500 for the plow, $500 for the mounts and controller.







Found this on the buzz, was one of the first models, barely used for $1650 shipped. Sweet. I set up a shorter climbline on the "rap ring" so I can keep my line free to toss over my TIP when I get up there. Gotta say I dig this unit.






And finished mocking up my 4runners interior. 16 gauge steel. Never did this kind of work before so it's a learning experience to say the least.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Now we are talking!!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Picked up a couple toys this week. Plow will mainly be for personal use though I may explore commercial work at some point in the future. Is a few years old but never used. $2500 for the plow, $500 for the mounts and controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on the buzz, was one of the first models, barely used for $1650 shipped. Sweet. I set up a shorter climbline on the "rap ring" so I can keep my line free to toss over my TIP when I get up there. Gotta say I dig this unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished mocking up my 4runners interior. 16 gauge steel. Never did this kind of work before so it's a learning experience to say the least.




Lol I use a short line on mine too its only about fifteen foot and doubles as my lanyard after i get my tip set. I use the gri gri on it I put my wraptor in bed at night I love it so much  It is the one thing I will never let go


----------



## jefflovstrom

Cool Chris, Are those your Ford's or you gonna put it on your 4-runner?
Jeff


----------



## Nailsbeats

Thanks fellas. How old you gonna be Blakes? 

Those Wraptors are the funnest thing going in tree work. I admit, I still get a tingle every time I crack the throttle and my feet come off the ground. Just think Blakes, your getting that same tingle for about 30% less, well that alone probably doubles the tingle.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Same age as you, nails. Though I poked fun at rope and vet for getting a Wraptor it only took a few rides on MDS's geezer walker to be convinced. The plow is for the Ford, Jeff. My 4runner's independent front suspension is a bit too light duty for a 8 foot plow. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Treework.
View attachment 215564


----------



## tree MDS

And dogs, puppies and even kittens frolicked off into the sunset.. 
View attachment 215567


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Same age as you, nails. Though I poked fun at rope and vet for getting a Wraptor it only took a few rides on MDS's geezer walker to be convinced. The plow is for the Ford, Jeff. My 4runner's independent front suspension is a bit too light duty for a 8 foot plow. Lol



Yeah, I am stupid when it come's to snow. It has been in the mid to low 80's this week. I really enjoy reading "whadja do today" and I think it would be easy to make this thread exclusive to that. The de-rail stuff can be moved just like posting a chain saw question in the wrong forum. Maybe start an 'Attack ' thread? 
Anyway, I had a good day!
Jeff:msp_mellow:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got home from work a little bit ago and installed the muffler I ordered from jockeydeuce onto my dads old husqvarna 77. I then fired it up. This saw hasent run in about 15years. My dad bought it new when I was only 3 or 4 years old. I grew up watching/helping him cut wood. I took his 77 apart cleaned it, painted it, rebuilt the carb and replaced all the rubber on it. It looks real cool. My dad gave it to me tp "play with", what he doesnt know is I am planning on giving it back to him now that it looks new again. I cant wait. I will get some pics later and post for all to see. Exciting.:biggrin::msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I am stupid when it come's to snow. It has been in the mid to low 80's this week. I really enjoy reading "whadja do today" and I think it would be easy to make this thread exclusive to that. The de-rail stuff can be moved just like posting a chain saw question in the wrong forum. Maybe start an 'Attack ' thread?
> Anyway, I had a good day!
> Jeff:msp_mellow:



Yeah, I hear ya jeffers. Though a little bit of arguing and infighting can be healthy and fun. This thread has been my favorite for a long time and it continues to be. If certain treetards would just clear out of here it would be better for everyone.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, I hear ya jeffers. Though a little bit of arguing and infighting can be healthy and fun. This thread has been my favorite for a long time and it continues to be. If certain treetards would just clear out of here it would be better for everyone.



Some of them just can't take a hint, as has been pointed out. It's really not "okay" anymore either.. I mean I can even deal with Stihlhomatic now, and even almost crack a chapped lip occasionally over something he posts (while on the taxpayer's dime)... but this thing, well, this it is something entirely different.. (MDS bites tongue)! Oops.. did I just almost slip back into that damn trap again? sorry..

Okay, I need another beer, later girls and have fun!!


----------



## Nailsbeats

You can wish it would leave but until it is banned, there is nothing any of us can do about it. I just pass over it and move on to the next, and catch a laugh here and there, lol.


----------



## tree md

Very productive day! 

Started out by sleeping in but once I hit the ground I was running. Got an ad out before I went out the door then started my groundy off on rewiring our stumper. Was gonna have him bolt up a jack on the new trailer but it wouldn't work out. Took it a mile or two up the road and had another buddy weld it for me. He is going to paint it for free too as soon as he has some left over paint in the color I want on one of his jobs. Got new teeth on the stumper. Groundy serviced every one of my saws and I went to pick up my rebuilt 260. $95. 91 out the door including a new air filter for the 200T and a tension knob to lock down the telescoping power pruner!!! I told Edgar, my new small engine mechanic, that me and him were going to be getting to know each other very well... He looks a lot like the guy on Deliverance and he just smiled real big... LOL. He's getting me a chain break, spool of full chisel chain and a grinding wheel for my picco chain at his cost. .

Came home and ground 16 chains and played with my rebuilt 260 for a little while. I've got to go bid one in the morning then clean up some loose ends on two other jobs and get paid. People from Alabama are #####ing at me for not being there on schedule... Had one call wanting 10 large Pines removed this week... :msp_ohmy:

It was a good day.

Aerielist:

I think you would agree that I have never been one to dog pile on you or call you out in a personal manner in any way on this forum. But I've got to say that you have worn out your welcome here. Sure, the internet is free but this here happens to be my friend TV's thread. He let it be known glaringly clear that you were not welcome here... And really, you have managed to piss pretty much every one off here. Nothing personal dude but you do not have the experience to be posting in the commercial forum. Many do post here on this thread that are not even in the industry but they are not claiming to be professional arborists. If you want to talk firewood, working with Cousin It, parachuting, military experience, smoking weed or whatever dude, take it somewhere else. You have become a distraction here. I might join you in banter and chit chat if you took it somewhere else and perhaps made your own thread but this is my friend Dave's thread and you are disrespecting him here. He happens to be a guy I have a lot of respect for and would respectfully ask you to move along.


----------



## ozzy42

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAILS


Pretty soon you'll get to that age where you ...............[ pant,pant,catches breath] start to slow down. And can't remember ,uuuumm,,,,, stuff,,,,,,I forget what year that is,but you'll eventually get to it.:hmm3grin2orange:

Enjoy them while you still look forward to them.


----------



## no tree to big

why do people have brand new chit installed right before they call to have there tree removed? today we did a honeylocust in a backyard not a long drag but you had to somehow figure out how to get through a tiny gate in this brand new cedar fence without touching it, one side of the gate was right up on the house right next to a big picture window that the H.O. was sitting at watching us the entire time, new siding on the house too. we couldn't throw the crap over the fence because there was some stupid ornimental tree in the way of that needless to say it was a long day


----------



## tree MDS

Very cool! And my birthday is the 27th, and I expect some serious bloodletting on that day.. assuming the deed isn't completed by then!! Just saying..


----------



## tree md

BTW, Happy Birthday Nails!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Thank you all, I'll take a bow........ he'll have to do..:hmm3grin2orange: this cheese#### too


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Same age as you, nails. Though I poked fun at rope and vet for getting a Wraptor it only took a few rides on MDS's geezer walker to be convinced. The plow is for the Ford, Jeff. My 4runner's independent front suspension is a bit too light duty for a 8 foot plow. Lol



A true tree man you are, you spent more on a ascender then you did on that old azz 4runner. Cranes, buckets,wraptors who needs to climb anymore,pretty soon 101 will be the body of the everyday "treeclimber"


----------



## mr. holden wood

I also turned 31 today. Realized that I am in my prime between physical and mental and hope to ride that out as long as I can. Calm, relaxed, fast, smooth, safe, productive, perfect judgement, perfect execution, just some of the things I try to keep in balance.

There was a time when I was like a pitbull and saw red all the time, glad those days are gone and I can be a good productive person and still handle the tough work I always loved. Just some reflection on my birthday.

And just to keep me humble, my buddy called to wish "Queer" a happy birthday, gotta have friends like that, lol.[/QUOTE]

Your buddy hit the nail on the head this is one gay azz post. Whatever, its your birthday and go on with that inner balance and reflection hippy chit. Happy birthday and best of luck for ya this year ya queer.


----------



## mr. holden wood

andydodgegeek said:


> I agree with this last fella, lets stick to good stories about what you did today. I havent been on the site too long and found a few of the posts on this thread interesting but most of them lately sounds like they are from a bunch of people I have no interest in. Lets turn this one around. I will start by saying I am at work and am just about to start a 5 hour test on a fire truck. Tommorrow I am going cutting wood with a bunch of good folks off of this site over in Wisconsin.
> :msp_biggrin:



Join the club,you think I want to hear about you playing with fire trucks and tugging wood with your buddies. At somepoint there needs to be filter, it is after all a commercial tree care forum. It has come to the point around here where guys think they should be heard just because they own a chainsaw.


----------



## andydodgegeek

mr. holden wood said:


> Join the club,you think I want to hear about you playing with fire trucks and tugging wood with your buddies. At somepoint there needs to be filter, it is after all a commercial tree care forum. It has come to the point around here where guys think they should be heard just because they own a chainsaw.



I enjoyed reading some of the stories here but now know I am not welcome to listen/share stories with the professionals. I am unsubscribing from this thread and will bother you no more. I have worked in the industry for several years and my father ran a tree company when I was growing up but I really am no longer in it professionally. So long.


----------



## tree md

OK, so who is this guy again??? :msp_thumbup:

Firewood is down the hall buddy... I mean really, once upon a time this was climber talk.


----------



## sgreanbeans

@ Blakes, good score! That blade was a steal, have had offers on my old blade for 3, so I think you did real good! Stay away from driveways, go after the big box stores, your insurance will get you in the door. Most landscapers dont carry what we have, easy to get them outa they way.

Happy B-Day to all


----------



## sgreanbeans

Guido Salvage said:


> If you look at the lower left hand corner of the document there is a form number. My screen is small, but it appears to be DD 256 MC. Perhaps someone has the ability to increase the size of the image in order to confirm what the form number is.
> 
> If it is in fact DD 256 MC, that is a form issued to those who served in a reserve capacity while the DD 214 was utilized for those on active duty. I believe that AA would have been considered on inactive duty for training thus not eligible for an active duty discharge.



Talked to OCS yesterday, your right, it is also used for the candidates after they completed the first 6 wks. In order for that cert to have any weight behind it, it has to have the service dates of the member, cut and dry. It would have also stated his rank. Fact is, he did not complete the training. The Sgt Maj has his info and is looking into him, hopefully they have the records still. The SSgt (admin chief) said she is not sure that they keep those who don't complete the training, from back then, they do now of course. Fact is, he never completed any initial training, therefor, not a Marine, that much we know for sure, what they are looking into is exactly what he did do, I will let you all know. It was also stated that he would have never received the rank of Lcpl from there, complete BS. The only way that's possible is if he was prior enlisted (went to boot camp) and joined the MESAP (Forgot the right acronym) program, in which case, would again mean that he would have a DD214. The DD256 is also used for civilian workers, if they retire or leave on good terms. VA states that the cert is no good for them either, gotta have the dates on it, if not, it was just a student cert. Has no weight with out them. I expect more on Monday, they are getting ready to start a cycle, so they are real busy getting ready for the kids. 

Sorry guys for this major derail, gotta understand it from my point of view, or that of any Marine, when dealing with someone who claims the title, cant let it go, thought I could, but I cant. When I get the undeniable proof form OCS, I plan on showing Darrin and requesting that AA be banned, once I prove that he is a liar about being a Marine, I think that is justification to get that type of guy outa here. The fact that he tells people this, to help sell himself, well, it makes me sick.

If I get the Sgt Maj to put what they find on mail, I will post the email.
AA,post all ya want about it, I will say no more, got what I need, passed it on. I will post all I find, good or bad. 

2 questions tho, yes or no.
Did you receive a commission, did you complete boot camp


----------



## tree MDS

Rolling with four guys and all the equipment today. My old school tree dog is coming in. The plan is to kill four spruce trees and some kinda hardwood (I forget what it is). I am thinking the trees don't stand a chance.. the short days, some travel, and an area where I don't have a good chip dump, are probably gonna be the biggest challenges. Should be a decent days pay if we can pull it off. I'm probably not gonna be doing much myself, other than maybe a quick climber, and running a rope here and there, so I'll be kicking around some.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> OK, so who is this guy again??? :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Firewood is down the hall buddy... I mean really, once upon a time this was climber talk.



Wow, you're mean! Did you even offer up a box of tissues with that? Jesus..


----------



## tree MDS

Some spruce trees are eating hot death as we speak! God I love it when its good like this! 
View attachment 215675


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Some spruce trees are eating hot death as we speak! God I love it when its good like this!
> View attachment 215675



that's a nice looking chipper truck ya got there. international?


----------



## Guido Salvage

sgreanbeans said:


> The only way that's possible is if he was prior enlisted (went to boot camp) and joined the MESAP (Forgot the right acronym) program, in which case, would again mean that he would have a DD214.



Rather than MESAP, I think you may be referring to MECEP, or the Marine Enlisted Commissioning Education Program that allows outstanding and exceptional enlisted personnel the opportunity to become officers. One must apply to the program and have endorsements in the chain of command up to the Commanding General. Obviously, this would require that one enlist, complete boot camp and serve in an exemplary fashion before they would be considered.


----------



## Zale

Spent the morning working at my Vets house. If I didn't work out the bill in trade, my dog would have been in Heaven a long time ago.:msp_wink:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Spent the morning working at my Vets house. If I didn't work out the bill in trade, my dog would have been in Heaven a long time ago.:msp_wink:



I hear Dog heaven is great! That is was my Dad told me. 
Jeff 

:wink2:


----------



## arborpros

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yesturday I was working on my chipper. I was drilling a hole that I was gonna tap with a 18volt dewalt drill. I had the adjuster in 1 for a slower speed and more torque. The hole was in a weird spot, so I had to have my head close so i could see what was going on. Just as the dang drill bit broke threw the metal the whole way, it caught and the battiery pack on the drill came right up and smacked me in the nose like a mike tyson upper cut. I dont think i have every been hit that hard in the nose before. I cant believe it didnt break it or maybe it did because it is slightly swallen and hurts like heck to touch it.



I've broken my nose 5 times I know of. Funniest of which was when I was young and walking down the railroad tracks with both hands in my pockets, tripped and face planted on a tie. I don't remember it but my parents told me about it. It makes me laugh to think about it though. Can you imagine seeing that? You trip and you know you are screwed and desperately try to get your hands out of your pockets and then BAM!:msp_scared:

If it is swollen and hurts like someone is sticking a hot nail in the bone, chances are it is broken. I have had the cartilage separate from the bone in my nose a couple times and that is equally painful. Once from an uppercut so that is why I say that.


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> that's a nice looking chipper truck ya got there. international?



Thanks. It's an IH 4300 (DT 466) with a 14' southco body.


----------



## arborpros

You know you need new wood on your trailer when the stump grinder falls through it. Made for an interesting morning. Next weeks project for sure. I ground out a large stump this morning and then removed a medium sized dead spruce. Worked by myself today and it felt great. You make a lot more money when you only run 1 truck by yourself. Nice relaxing day. My 29th bday was Thursday so tonight the fiance and I are doing a nice dinner. Going on the Missouri River tomorrow to mess around with my buddies and maybe even catch a catfish or two. Been 55-72 degrees for the last few days. Craziness for January in STL.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, and my job went sweet. Some good sized tops got rigged out, here's the last one just before..
View attachment 215751


----------



## tree MDS

And I heard old vet stopped by and visited real quick! View attachment 215770
View attachment 215770


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> And I heard old vet stopped by and visited real quick! View attachment 215770
> View attachment 215770



Your attachments dont open.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your attachments dont open.



Probably a good thing, but thanks!


----------



## Huskytree

*Worked today beautiful weather*

I started taking down a good size willow today, got about 1/3 of it done. Great weather and great partner on the job so was a very good day.


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> I dont know you at all, but i am sure of one thing, you are one werid duck. so dan, i will miss you, you hold the title as the biggest weirdo online. I have found your posts very entertaining. (but usually had no idea what you were trying to say)



Uh, yeah, Ok.


----------



## treemandan

Nails is having a queer birthday!!!?? Oh boy! Thsounds Thsexy! I'd hate to be his cornhole come morning.:msp_scared:

yer only gay if you enjoy it.


----------



## treeman82

Pruned 1 pignut hickory today. Took me 5 hrs in the tree, another 2+ on the ground between set-up and clean-up. Gonna have a friend come in on Monday with his 77' bucket to get this one block of wood down that I just didn't have the energy to do (30' long piece of wood). Gonna be close, as I was tied in around 80' and there was a good 10' above me still.... he's gonna lose a few feet coming off the road too. Beside that I had a couple guys working on hauling wood from past jobs. 1 guy took 7 loads with his mason dump loading with a small backhoe, he has to go back next weekend for another 5+ loads, the other took 2 loads with a logging trailer.


----------



## treeman82

Huskytree said:


> I started taking down a good size willow today, got about 1/3 of it done. Great weather and great partner on the job so was a very good day.



The one in Bethel? What do you have left?


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree said:


> I started taking down a good size willow today, got about 1/3 of it done. Great weather and great partner on the job so was a very good day.



far more then a third down... great work too, your a machine.

before






after






large willow was topped several years ago... nothing higher the that last limb on the left leader. We rigged some decent size stuff off it today and swung them back over the fence. What do you guys think about going up to the high crotch (branch on left) and taking them branches out. again nothing higher to rig off so would have to rig off that crotch. Nothing really high enough for good tie in either

The yellow walmart rope was left by a landscaper that took a few limbs off it then realized he was over his head. Took off with his deposit.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> @ Blakes, good score! That blade was a steal, have had offers on my old blade for 3, so I think you did real good! Stay away from driveways, go after the big box stores, your insurance will get you in the door. Most landscapers dont carry what we have, easy to get them outa they way.
> 
> Happy B-Day to all



Bull####!! You are gonna wanna have mega snow plow ins for commercial plowing. Its a commitment worse than tree work that'll leave yer pucker hole feeling worse than Nails' on his berfday. By the way, Nails, don't get to hammered cause you never really can trust yer friends can ya. I'll be checkin Utube for that.

There was actually a good article ( more like a warning) in the latest edition of Arbor Age about it. No, not about butt####in, it was about snowplowing but its hard to tell the difference sometimes.

I think Blake's best bet is to hit up some of his good clients. Charge around 85 per hour and pro-rate. You boys will do well, have some fun, instill confidence in your regular clients and keep yourself away from headaches you haven't yet prepared for.
I mean to think you are gonna jump into clearing big parking lots with just one plow is absurd. You guys know how you roll, keep it in the "family". Chances are you are either gonna be denied plow ins or pay out the wazzoo. Besides, up there, the plow accounts for the big lots are held by the Mob. No joke. NY State? Yup. Look at the names on the trucks.
You can get away without plow ins and avoid lawsuits doing residential. You might find a small time lot off the grid that pays well, stay away from gas stations and places with a lot of people. Read that AA article.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> far more then a third down... great work too, your a machine.
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large willow was topped several years ago... nothing higher the that last limb on the left leader. We rigged some decent size stuff off it today and swung them back over the fence. What do you guys think about going up to the high crotch (branch on left) and taking them branches out. again nothing higher to rig off so would have to rig off that crotch. Nothing really high enough for good tie in either
> 
> The yellow walmart rope was left by a landscaper that took a few limbs off it then realized he was over his head. Took off with his deposit.



Looks like a mess but if you make it out alive you will have some good packing rope. I would run a rig-line through both leads for more strength. Use multiple TIPS for yourself. Did they leave the pulley too? Nah, I see that's yers. That fence can be withdrawn and put back easily so i would do that.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Looks like a mess but if you make it out alive you will have some good packing rope. I would run a rig-line through both leads for more strength. Use multiple TIPS for yourself. Did they leave the pulley too?



nah that second pic is after it got dark. Didnt have time to do much else. That line is our 1/2 rigging line.


----------



## tree md

That is a risky proposition on an old topped out leader, especially trying to rig from it and especially knowing your size. Dan had a pretty good Idea. In the end it is a judgement call you'll have to make for yourself.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> That is a risky proposition on an old topped out leader, especially trying to rig from it and especially knowing your size. Dan had a pretty good Idea. In the end it is a judgement call you'll have to make for yourself.




and thats why its still there...

this is what we were thinking

red line mid line tie in green line butt tie

cutting above red block

yellow indicates swing


----------



## superjunior

+1 on running the line through both leads. it's willow man, tread lightly


----------



## tree md

That should work but remember that it is still going to create a fulcrum when it comes off. Trust your spidey senses when you get up there and if it doesn't feel right figure something else out. How does the wood look at the old topping point?


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> The one in Bethel? What do you have left?



yeah 82 thats the one... Huskytrees job I drove over to give him a hand what you see is whats left that one limb is the only hang up the rest is pretty basic... Husky did most the hard work.


----------



## treemandan

I have been keeping busy, got a couple small yard reclamtion jobs, got 2 cords out and ran my 50 dollar Christmas tree through.
These small yard reclamation jobs bigger tree companies can't get their equipment in and the scrapers know better. I have been on the one a few hours by myself, pretty much done, charged 1k. There is a good ammount ( well its not that much to me) of brambles and bull#### I have been attacking with the Dingo and york rake. Some I stuff into the chipper, other stuff I just jam into the truck. 
Still haven't picked up my splitter, maybe tommorow but I want to take my kid down to Penn's Landing. I asked her if she ever has been on a submarine ( not like I don't know she hasn't), she said, " No, but I just dreamed I was on one". I told her its was 'dreamt', not 'dreamed' and she gave me attitude like her mother does. I gave it up cause I think both are actually proper but if I manage to sell my chipper is anybody interested in the wife?


----------



## superjunior

after looking at the diagram I would probably tie in a little higher and just climb out and dice that sucker rather then risk roping big stuff


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> and thats why its still there...
> 
> this is what we were thinking
> 
> red line mid line tie in green line butt tie
> 
> cutting above red block
> 
> yellow indicates swing



I would be trying to pull as much Dan Murphy as I could with that tree. If the red line goes from where you pictured to your block then you have a little more strength. Just use one rig line, in your diagram the red line won't be much help. Run rig line through where you have red line then to upper pulley, have load be caught on left side where you now have your pulley. I would have my TIP somewhere completely isolated like somewhere high on right side and I would have 2 of those plus lanyard. The red pulley you have drawn in is useless. Use one rig line threaded through both sides of tree, when its loaded each side of the tree will help support the other.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> The red line is going to do nothing. I would be trying to pull as much Dan Murphy as I could with that tree.




Red line was mainly to get it to swing clear of the roof line.


well no room for precision felling even with the murph at least until the tips come out at least

this is the other option but I was not fond of going up and lowering from it 

but red line for tip and blue for rig was only other idea three yellow cuts then the rest can be dropped in 2 sections. Me and Husky are both 270+ so its not pretty eight way.


----------



## superjunior

so Jennie Craig your ass up and tie in where the red line is and block it off where the yellow is .. no?


----------



## tree md

I personally would rather take it in smaller pieces and I would definitely like to have at least 2 remote TIPs like the Dan said.


----------



## treeman82

When do you guys plan to finish this nasty thing? If Sunday I could bring over power pole saw to piece it out, or GRCS for additional lift... not that you need it. When I looked at this thing I said no way would I climb it... and a bucket was out of the question given the wet ground and fence. How are you guys getting the wood to the truck BTW? I doubt those gates were 36". Told him I'd crane it to the road and be done with it.


----------



## Tree Pig

superjunior said:


> so Jennie Craig your ass up and tie in where the red line is and block it off where the yellow is .. no?




yeah the three branches above yellow will have to be lowered... to late for jennie or any other craig.


----------



## tree md

These friggin idiots that top these trees kill me. All they are doing is creating hazard situations for future generations to have to deal with.

I was working in a huge Maple acouple of years ago that had been topped 25 years prior. Wood was rotten to the core at the old topping points and hollow. I was working with something with my right hand and had a hand hold with my left right at the old topping point. When I looked around to where I was holding on with my left hand there was a possum there with his mouth open and almost had my left hand in his teeth. He was living in the old hollow at the topping point.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> When do you guys plan to finish this nasty thing? If Sunday I could bring over power pole saw to piece it out, or GRCS for additional lift... not that you need it. When I looked at this thing I said no way would I climb it... and a bucket was out of the question given the wet ground and fence. How are you guys getting the wood to the truck BTW? I doubt those gates were 36". Told him I'd crane it to the road and be done with it.



This last limb was my biggest concern. Crane was really the way to go. Tail mount bucket backed to the fence may be able to reach the three limbs up top after that its easy. fences no way 36" so prolly dolly it out of the yard then load. Sadly I cant go up tomorrow but I am sure he would welcome your help and work something out. I say drop him a pm.


----------



## treeman82

I think I measured about 75' from where center pin would have been to the center of the tree... friend has a 77' bucket, only good for 55' side reach... doubt it would have reached.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> I think I measured about 75' from where center pin would have been to the center of the tree... friend has a 77' bucket, only good for 55' side reach... doubt it would have reached.



these three tips are the closest to the front fence but I did not look at it with that option when I was there so I am going off of memory only.


----------



## TreeAce

It looks to me like you should be ok. Hard to tell for sure with out being there. I keep thinking I would like to see it cut alittle higher, maybe near that stub below your yellow swing line. Unless you think its just to unsafe to be safetyed off above the old top cut. Its so hard to tell just from a photo But I am pretty sure I would go alittle higher. Also,unless it has a lean that just cant lay back on you get a pull line up above your red tie point. Cant hurt.


----------



## TreeAce

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Red line was mainly to get it to swing clear of the roof line.
> 
> 
> well no room for precision felling even with the murph at least until the tips come out at least
> 
> this is the other option but I was not fond of going up and lowering from it
> 
> but red line for tip and blue for rig was only other idea three yellow cuts then the rest can be dropped in 2 sections. Me and Husky are both 270+ so its not pretty eight way.



Tie in where the red line is. Tie the blue line off, good and snug, to help with any shock and to make yourself feel better. Use a third rope and make the cuts where the yellow lines are. ?


----------



## Tree Pig

TreeAce said:


> Tie in where the red line is. Tie the blue line off, good and snug, to help with any shock and to make yourself feel better. Use a third rope and make the cuts where the yellow lines are. ?



thats sounds like a decent option


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> thats sounds like a decent option



A better one would be having a clue in the first place, and not weighing 280, just saying


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Bull####!! You are gonna wanna have mega snow plow ins for commercial plowing. Its a commitment worse than tree work that'll leave yer pucker hole feeling worse than Nails' on his berfday. By the way, Nails, don't get to hammered cause you never really can trust yer friends can ya. I'll be checkin Utube for that.
> 
> There was actually a good article ( more like a warning) in the latest edition of Arbor Age about it. No, not about butt####in, it was about snowplowing but its hard to tell the difference sometimes.
> 
> I think Blake's best bet is to hit up some of his good clients. Charge around 85 per hour and pro-rate. You boys will do well, have some fun, instill confidence in your regular clients and keep yourself away from headaches you haven't yet prepared for.
> I mean to think you are gonna jump into clearing big parking lots with just one plow is absurd. You guys know how you roll, keep it in the "family". Chances are you are either gonna be denied plow ins or pay out the wazzoo. Besides, up there, the plow accounts for the big lots are held by the Mob. No joke. NY State? Yup. Look at the names on the trucks.
> You can get away without plow ins and avoid lawsuits doing residential. You might find a small time lot off the grid that pays well, stay away from gas stations and places with a lot of people. Read that AA article.




Well beings the mob runs it, maybe he should stay away! Insurance must be different there. I have a 2 mil Gen Lia. Walmart and the like prefer that, here. Most snow removal guys are scapers with half mil. Keeping same hour rate and having the big policy is a easy selling piont. We cannot get special snow removal insurance here through conventional means, but I have never been asked for it either. We plowed Di cks, American, Lowes and Walmart (yes I said that for you to do with what you will, lol, I can feel you itching to reply the minute that you seen Di cks!) They all requested the big policy, but never asked for specialized You are right tho, on the single blade, don't go after the big stuff unless you have a few trucks and maybe a skid loader for stacking. The reason the scapers get in, is because the big boxes don't have a choice, if they want snow off the lots, then they will accept the best that they can get, even if it does not meet their requirements, that's why its easy to get in there, they will jump at the first guy that does, booting the scaper off. I dont like residential, to many headaches and HO's all think they are the priority, over each other. I'm trying to get back in it, but dont wanna finance blades, thought I was going to get set up this year, but that new engine in the 06 took that away! Oh well, maybe next year I will go after Di cks again................Di cks Sporting Goods that is


----------



## sgreanbeans

I had to buy reading glasses :msp_scared: Its all over now, down hill from here!


----------



## tree md

I've had a pair for years... Just had to really start using them in the past year... I've gotten blind as a bat in the past year...


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> A better one would be having a clue in the first place, and not weighing 280, just saying



I have a clue... clue is its a willow, it was topped, the limb is new growth (10 + years), No high rigging point, no separate rigging point and yes I weight a gazzillion pounds. I was looking for a few more points of view and ideas from you guys with vast amounts of more experience then I. Good thing for me a bunch of them chimed in with their thoughts... Because you just told me what I already know, so you were not a lot of help.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> I've had a pair for years... Just had to really start using them in the past year... I've gotten blind as a bat in the past year...



I hear ya, was getting headaches after reading all this Shigo stuff, didn't know if it was the material or my eyes...or both,lol. Well, I have knocked out 40 pages of it today..so far, plan on getting to pg 400 today, and no headache so far. Its really hard to get used to these things on my face. Was trying to find the ugliest pair I could find, but Walgreens don't carry anything to gody!


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Well beings the mob runs it, maybe he should stay away! Insurance must be different there. I have a 2 mil Gen Lia. Walmart and the like prefer that, here. Most snow removal guys are scapers with half mil. Keeping same hour rate and having the big policy is a easy selling piont. We cannot get special snow removal insurance here through conventional means, but I have never been asked for it either. We plowed Di cks, American, Lowes and Walmart (yes I said that for you to do with what you will, lol, I can feel you itching to reply the minute that you seen Di cks!) They all requested the big policy, but never asked for specialized You are right tho, on the single blade, don't go after the big stuff unless you have a few trucks and maybe a skid loader for stacking. The reason the scapers get in, is because the big boxes don't have a choice, if they want snow off the lots, then they will accept the best that they can get, even if it does not meet their requirements, that's why its easy to get in there, they will jump at the first guy that does, booting the scaper off. I dont like residential, to many headaches and HO's all think they are the priority, over each other. I'm trying to get back in it, but dont wanna finance blades, thought I was going to get set up this year, but that new engine in the 06 took that away! Oh well, maybe next year I will go after Di cks again................Di cks Sporting Goods that is




Not sure if the Dan was talking general liability or auto policy as I haven't looked into it. I have a million on each and can't imagine either getting much more expensive just to move around a few snowflakes but I could be wrong. I really don't want to do res work as I've done some ride alongs with my buddy on his routes. Talk about annoying, people calling, trying to plan it out, but you always miss one and have to back track, dealing with retard drivers on the roads...no thanks. To be honest, I really like having a few months of not hearing my phone ring all the damn time, but on the other hand, I really like money too.:msp_scared: If I do anything, probably gonna just call the old boss as he does commercial work and see about getting subbing under him if he needs me during big storms. Going rates I've seen for a setup like mine are anywhere from $60 to $95 an hour.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Not sure if the Dan was talking general liability or auto policy as I haven't looked into it. I have a million on each and can't imagine either getting much more expensive just to move around a few snowflakes but I could be wrong. I really don't want to do res work as I've done some ride alongs with my buddy on his routes. Talk about annoying, people calling, trying to plan it out, but you always miss one and have to back track, dealing with retard drivers on the roads...no thanks. To be honest, I really like having a few months of not hearing my phone ring all the damn time, but on the other hand, I really like money too.:msp_scared: If I do anything, probably gonna just call the old boss as he does commercial work and see about getting subbing under him if he needs me during big storms. Going rates I've seen for a setup like mine are anywhere from $60 to $95 an hour.



Word


----------



## ozzy42

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> far more then a third down... great work too, your a machine.
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large willow was topped several years ago... nothing higher the that last limb on the left leader. We rigged some decent size stuff off it today and swung them back over the fence. What do you guys think about going up to the high crotch (branch on left) and taking them branches out. again nothing higher to rig off so would have to rig off that crotch. Nothing really high enough for good tie in either
> 
> The yellow walmart rope was left by a landscaper that took a few limbs off it then realized he was over his head. Took off with his deposit.



I know pics can be deceiving,but it looks like you disadvantaged yourselves by removing all of the thickest branch that came off the central leader.Looks like it ran parrellel to the problem branch.
Were you able to get on that one at the 3way fork or did you cut it bigger ,from a lower stance?
Would it have supported you to tip over the other one minus any climber weight?

As for what is left,,can you individually ,or as one ,do it with spear cuts to miss the little shed house ,or is there something to the left of the pic we can't see?

And for the fence.Sometimes removing the top rail only, will give it some flexibility from swinging limbs if you decide to go with a big butt tie.

As I said earlier though. Hard to see the entire deal from pics alone with no depth perception.


----------



## capetrees

The mob runs the snow plow game? You can tell by the names on the side of the trucks?

Really? How ignorant is that?


----------



## Tree Pig

ozzy42 said:


> I know pics can be deceiving,but it looks like you disadvantaged yourselves by removing all of the thickest branch that came off the central leader.Looks like it ran parallelButt ti to the problem branch.
> Were you able to get on that one at the 3way fork or did you cut it bigger ,from a lower stance?
> Would it have supported you to tip over the other one minus any climber weight?
> 
> As for what is left,,can you individually ,or as one ,do it with spear cuts to miss the little shed house ,or is there something to the left of the pic we can't see?
> 
> And for the fence.Sometimes removing the top rail only, will give it some flexibility from swinging limbs if you decide to go with a big butt tie.
> 
> As I said earlier though. Hard to see the entire deal from pics alone with no depth perception.



Yeah pic is a little deceiving that limb is and was very remote highest and off by it self. Anything close to it or somewhat lateral was either dead or you could snap pulling on it. the tips are over two fences and a deck. Butt tie we would be swinging away from the fence so thats not a worry clearance with the tips and the roof line will be tight.


----------



## millbilly

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> and thats why its still there...
> 
> this is what we were thinking
> 
> red line mid line tie in green line butt tie
> 
> cutting above red block
> 
> yellow indicates swing




Just run up there and put a butt tie in it, and be done with it.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, hard to tell from the pics, but this thing must be really nasty if two off duty cops and an officially licensed "Arborist" are having such problems figuring it out! :msp_flapper:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Lol, hard to tell from the pics, but this thing must be really nasty if two off duty cops and an officially licensed "Arborist" are having such problems figuring it out! :msp_flapper:



1 off duty cop Husky does tree work... I am saving any other comments in agreement with others that the back and forth crap is killing this site.


----------



## Huskytree

*No cop here*

I am not a cop. Just a fatass that has to get up there safely to get the job done.


----------



## tree MDS

Sigh... I was just kidding.. Jesus. ####in Sunday estimate, not feeling it! Catch y'all later..


----------



## ozzy42

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah pic is a little deceiving that limb is and was very remote highest and off by it self. Anything close to it or somewhat lateral was either dead or you could snap pulling on it.



Gotcha.



> the tips are over two fences and a deck. Butt tie we would be swinging away from the fence so thats not a worry clearance with the tips and the roof line will be tight.





Looking at the other lead to the right .Are the 2 or 3 branches there strong enough to be squeezed together to provide a T.I.P. high enough that would allow you to get to a high enough point to hang the left one and allow a quick retreat back to it during the shock?

If it were me, butt tying a pc with questionable strength,I would lose the block and natural crotch it with a wrap.The more slack, and the more time the top has to swing, the more it will shock load.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Page 400! omg this stuff can wear ya out!


----------



## ozzy42

IDK
This may be the best option guys.


Sears Tower demolition - YouTube


----------



## treeman75

millbilly said:


> Just run up there and put a butt tie in it, and be done with it.



You could have that fence rolled up in ten minutes.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> I have been keeping busy, got a couple small yard reclamtion jobs, got 2 cords out and ran my 50 dollar Christmas tree through.
> These small yard reclamation jobs bigger tree companies can't get their equipment in and the scrapers know better. I have been on the one a few hours by myself, pretty much done, charged 1k. There is a good ammount ( well its not that much to me) of brambles and bull#### I have been attacking with the Dingo and york rake. Some I stuff into the chipper, other stuff I just jam into the truck.
> Still haven't picked up my splitter, maybe tommorow but I want to take my kid down to Penn's Landing. I asked her if she ever has been on a submarine ( not like I don't know she hasn't), she said, " No, but I just dreamed I was on one". I told her its was 'dreamt', not 'dreamed' and she gave me attitude like her mother does. I gave it up cause I think both are actually proper but if I manage to sell my chipper is anybody interested in the wife?



Hey dan how do you like that york rake? What kind of stuff you use it on?


----------



## tree MDS

Huskytree said:


> I am not a cop. Just a fatass that has to get up there safely to get the job done.



99% of the time I have these things figured out before I take the job. Just saying man. And to post on the internet looking for help, well, that seems kinda lame. I'm sorry, I can't help myself..


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Weather has me thinking about trees instead of snow thank goodness. Firing on all cylinders right now while we can. Work is picking up, got a new bandit dealership in my backyard, and I'm running a new radio commercial. Life is good. Let me know what you think of it.

Chirbit - Cox Family Tree Care Jan 2012 - coxvox - share audio easily

Knocked out a dead hard maple yesterday over the garage, house, deck, and powerlines. Verticillium Wilt victim. It went so smooth they wondered if that was all the longer that I expected it to take. I said it went about the way I had hoped, but you never know. Heading out this afternoon on a dead honey locust removal prep for tomorrow.


----------



## tree md

Sounds good Biggie. When I do my radio ads I always try to have them repeat my number at least three times... But I never got a lot of work from radio ads so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## millbilly

Bigus Termitius said:


> Weather has me thinking about trees instead of snow thank goodness. Firing on all cylinders right now while we can. Work is picking up, got a new bandit dealership in my backyard, and I'm running a new radio commercial. Life is good. Let me know what you think of it.
> 
> Chirbit - Cox Family Tree Care Jan 2012 - coxvox - share audio easily
> 
> Knocked out a dead hard maple yesterday over the garage, house, deck, and powerlines. Verticillium Wilt victim. It went so smooth they wondered if that was all the longer that I expected it to take. I said it went about the way I had hoped, but you never know. Heading out this afternoon on a dead honey locust removal prep for tomorrow.



Kind of courious how much that cost? Just like the idea, never heard a tree add on the radio around my way. I don't listen to the radio that much anyway since ya can't hear it over a chipper.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree md said:


> Sounds good Biggie. When I do my radio ads I always try to have them repeat my number at least three times... But I never got a lot of work from radio ads so take that for what it's worth.



Thanks man. It's on the local small town radio, but we get out to two twin cities. Not a great deal of work from it, but we hear a lot of people comment on hearing the commercials, so it's exposure anyway. My wife works there and has a voice talent/marketing biz up and running on the side too so we write and produce them ourselves. It's fun.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

millbilly said:


> Kind of courious how much that cost? Just like the idea, never heard a tree add on the radio around my way. I don't listen to the radio that much anyway since ya can't hear it over a chipper.



It all depends. She usually doesn't do anything for less than $100, but she said she'd give breaks to anybody interested in having one done up from here. $25 bucks if it is already written up, and $50 if she needs to get info on a phone consultation and write it. They can be :15, :30, or :60 spots, same price.

As far as airtime, there are all different prices depending on the length of the spot (15,30, or 60) and frequency, how often it runs per day and what not. You'd just have to call around. Also depends on the market...i.e. where you live, and the area you are reaching.

We also sponsor a show so that is an option as well. You just look at what you want to budget for it and figure out what fits with a salesperson from that station.


----------



## tree md

Bigus Termitius said:


> Thanks man. It's on the local small town radio, but we get out to two twin cities. Not a great deal of work from it, but we hear a lot of people comment on hearing the commercials, so it's exposure anyway. My wife works there and has a voice talent/marketing biz up and running on the side too so we write and produce them ourselves. It's fun.



It's just like show business; any publicity is good publicity... 

Radio ads are good in storm devastated areas where no one has power or TV. Everyone is listening to the radio in that situation and a lot have trees on their houses.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree md said:


> It's just like show business; any publicity is good publicity...
> 
> Radio ads are good in storm devastated areas where no one has power or TV. Everyone is listening to the radio in that situation and a lot have trees on their houses.



That's a great point. I'll have to remember that if we hit the road for a storm this year. Taking pre recorded spots straight to the radio stations would save time and money.


----------



## Jumper

*Not a thing*

Diddley squat. Soaking up the sun in Varadero, Cuba.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

capetrees said:


> The mob runs the snow plow game? You can tell by the names on the side of the trucks?
> 
> Really? How ignorant is that?



I never said that you can tell by the names.

But yes, snowplow ins is snowplow ins just like tree ins is tree ins.


----------



## Huskytree

*Get you facts striaght*



tree MDS said:


> 99% of the time I have these things figured out before I take the job. Just saying man. And to post on the internet looking for help, well, that seems kinda lame. I'm sorry, I can't help myself..



1) I didn't post looking for help.

2) Stihl-O-Matic didn't post for help, he asked for advice. 

3) Better to ask for advise then to make a fatal mistake.

4) Of course I am sure you never asked for any advice in your almighty life. 

5) We know you can't help yourself, there is no help for people like you.


----------



## jefflovstrom

:dizzy
Jeff:


----------



## ForTheArborist

I can't tell from the pics because they never give away enough depth or distance, so I not sure what is possible in your wittle sitchyation. 

It may be possible from my point of view to put up a static line running from tree to tree with a ton of tension on it. Attach portions of your tree to that speed line, and you can be sure that the portions will not fall straight down below the tree. 

You like anyone else knows that the speed line will bow down proportional to the tension on it and the weight of the tree portion. And the length of the danm speed line will matter too. Really though you are only trying to displace the drop not trying to fly anything out of there, right??? So it might work.

You might be able to tie the speed line off of that leader on the right, or just use two trees on the outside. 

That first idea of yours looks impossible, StihO, given all of the weight you're trying to swing and the distance/height the rigging line is tied up out there. I'd chit a few builders' bricks if you were doing that under my company name. :hmm3grin2orange: No doubt that's why we get to see whatchya doing, right?


----------



## capetrees

treemandan said:


> I think Blake's best bet is to hit up some of his good clients. Charge around 85 per hour and pro-rate. You boys will do well, have some fun, instill confidence in your regular clients and keep yourself away from headaches you haven't yet prepared for.
> I mean to think you are gonna jump into clearing big parking lots with just one plow is absurd. You guys know how you roll, keep it in the "family". Chances are you are either gonna be denied plow ins or pay out the wazzoo. Besides, up there, the plow accounts for the big lots are held by the Mob. No joke. NY State? Yup. Look at the names on the trucks.
> You can get away without plow ins and avoid lawsuits doing residential. You might find a small time lot off the grid that pays well, stay away from gas stations and places with a lot of people. Read that AA article.



Gotta call you on this one. You did say you can tell by the names on the trucks, 

Sorry. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudedog

Went to this guys house where he dropped a large White Oak and a large Red Oak.






Filled up 4 trailer loads over the last three days. (The trailer is only 5x10 3,000)






And went berserk with my Huskee 22 ton splitter.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ForTheAction said:


> I can't tell from the pics because they never give away enough depth or distance, so I not sure what is possible in your wittle sitchyation.
> 
> It may be possible from my point of view to put up a static line running from tree to tree with a ton of tension on it. Attach portions of your tree to that speed line, and you can be sure that the portions will not fall straight down below the tree.
> 
> You like anyone else knows that the speed line will bow down proportional to the tension on it and the weight of the tree portion. And the length of the danm speed line will matter too. Really though you are only trying to displace the drop not trying to fly anything out of there, right??? So it might work.
> 
> You might be able to tie the speed line off of that leader on the right, or just use two trees on the outside.
> 
> That first idea of yours looks impossible, StihO, given all of the weight you're trying to swing and the distance/height the rigging line is tied up out there. I'd chit a few builders' bricks if you were doing that under my company name. :hmm3grin2orange: No doubt that's why we get to see whatchya doing, right?



Shouldn't you go back to figure out how to do your own job before you advise anyone about their job? 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

capetrees said:


> Gotta call you on this one. You did say you can tell by the names on the trucks,
> 
> Sorry. :msp_sneaky:



No, I said " look at the names on the trucks". You added the rest.


----------



## capetrees

Depends on what the definition of "is" is.


----------



## capetrees

Rudedog said:


> Went to this guys house where he dropped a large White Oak and a large Red Oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up 4 trailer loads over the last three days. (The trailer is only 5x10 3,000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And went berserk with my Huskee 22 ton splitter.



Your splitter is 22 ton? I'm thinking of getting a splitter but don't know how much force I need. Ever have any issues with niot enough force? I plan to split minor amounts of relatively straight wood.


----------



## treemandan

capetrees said:


> Depends on what the definition of "is" is.



It sure the #### does, keep that in mind.

Of course I did say that the Mob owns big snowplows in NY State, I said it cause i read it in a newspaper. Its kinda interesting, that's why I brought it up. No one else knows about Mob run snowplow companies? Russians.


----------



## superjunior

capetrees said:


> Your splitter is 22 ton? I'm thinking of getting a splitter but don't know how much force I need. Ever have any issues with niot enough force? I plan to split minor amounts of relatively straight wood.



I bought a 22 ton huskee used it for an hour and returned it, just not enough balls. ended up getting the 35 ton huskee and for the price it's hard to beat


----------



## capetrees

Any idea what creates the difference in the force, is it the hp of the motor, the size of the pump, the piston size? Or is it a combo of all of those?


----------



## Rudedog

superjunior said:


> I bought a 22 ton huskee used it for an hour and returned it, just not enough balls. ended up getting the 35 ton huskee and for the price it's hard to beat



22 ton is enough for relatively straight wood. 35 ton will do better with crotches and may also cycle faster. At $999.00 at TSC it was hard to pass up the 22 ton. I have more money now and would probably buy the 35 ton if I was buying today.


----------



## superjunior

capetrees said:


> Any idea what creates the difference in the force, is it the hp of the motor, the size of the pump, the piston size? Or is it a combo of all of those?



pretty sure it was a combo of all. the 35t had a substantially faster cycle time


----------



## capetrees

Price is always a factor but I do like to buy the right tool, sometimes regardless of the cost. It may take a little longer to make the money back but in the long run, it would be worth it. On that note, the bigger the better and it's worth it?


----------



## ForTheArborist

This diagram basically should explain itself with the describing captions. 

The idea is to get the head of the branch tensioned upward toward the speed line as much as possible. That means you will bow the line back on the head of the branch a lot by putting on that tension. To counter act that bowing back on the branch head, keep the speed line far out from the branch head. 

The branch head gets pulled up to the speed line by a pulley that is clipped onto a trolley on the speed line. The trolley gets pulled out away from the house down the speed line. Now the head is at least heading in the direction you want even before you make a cut.

As you cut the branch off, the branch head gets pulled down the speed line more and more until it just falls your way. Once the whole thing falls onto the speed line, the speed line is just useless because it's going to be over loaded, but the branch fell the right way. Then just lower the butt with the green rigging line. 

I don't know if that's possible, StihlO, but it's something I throw out there at your tree sitchyation.


----------



## ForTheArborist

jefflovstrom said:


> Shouldn't you go back to figure out how to do your own job before you advise anyone about their job?
> Jeff



Hey listen, hoardy toad! I think. You listen. That's what works not vice versa. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## superjunior

capetrees said:


> Price is always a factor but I do like to buy the right tool, sometimes regardless of the cost. It may take a little longer to make the money back but in the long run, it would be worth it. On that note, the bigger the better and it's worth it?



oh by far and then some. 11 horse vs 5.. mine is about 8 years old now and still runs/splits like a champ. a buddy of mine just bought the same one and I don't think the new ones are built as well, he did a little fabbin to beef up some areas


----------



## Rudedog

capetrees said:


> Price is always a factor but I do like to buy the right tool, sometimes regardless of the cost. It may take a little longer to make the money back but in the long run, it would be worth it. On that note, the bigger the better and it's worth it?



Yes I believe it would be worth it. I would buy the 35 ton OMNI sells which is the Speeco/Huskee. Spend $50.00 additional and get the log table for it from OMNI manufacturing. But I still feel I did well with the 22 ton as my first hydraulic splitter purchase.

Speeco 35 ton B&S 1450 OHV Vertical & Horizontal Log Splitter - OMNI Mfg LLC

Speeco Log Catcher for Splitmaster Wood Spitters - OMNI Mfg LLC


----------



## superjunior

ForTheAction said:


> This diagram basically should explain itself with the describing captions.
> 
> The idea is to get the head of the branch tensioned upward toward the speed line as much as possible. That means you will bow the line back on the head of the branch a lot by putting on that tension. To counter act that bowing back on the branch head, keep the speed line far out from the branch head.
> 
> The branch head gets pulled up to the speed line by a pulley that is clipped onto a trolley on the speed line. The trolley gets pulled out away from the house down the speed line. Now the head is at least heading in the direction you want even before you make a cut.
> 
> As you cut the branch off, the branch head gets pulled down the speed line more and more until it just falls your way. Once the whole thing falls onto the speed line, the speed line is just useless because it's going to be over loaded, but the branch fell the right way. Then just lower the butt with the green rigging line.
> 
> I don't know if that's possible, StihlO, but it's something I throw out there at your tree sitchyation.



from the diagram it looks like that but would smack the climber right in the kisser. he'd still have to get up high enough to set that that line so it's but heavy, at that point why not just slice/dice or lower small pieces?


----------



## ForTheArborist

If this is even possible, he can use a pole saw or big shot to set the line in the head. Then tie the end of the line back on itself with a good running bowline. Now pull the line tight. It should sinch itself around a part of the head that it won't slide off or break off. 

Butt makes back to the climber's kisser....not sure that's how the laws here work. 

&radic;Branch leans North
&radic;Climber on East side
&radic;Branch pulled up South before cut
&radic;Branch continued to be pulled up South during cut and due West during cut
&radic;Branch head falls Westward hang on ropes
&radic;Butt falls in on West side opposite side of climber
&radic;Lower butt on West side

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Rudedog said:


> Yes I believe it would be worth it. I would buy the 35 ton OMNI sells which is the Speeco/Huskee. Spend $50.00 additional and get the log table for it from OMNI manufacturing. But I still feel I did well with the 22 ton as my first hydraulic splitter purchase.
> 
> Speeco 35 ton B&S 1450 OHV Vertical & Horizontal Log Splitter - OMNI Mfg LLC
> 
> Speeco Log Catcher for Splitmaster Wood Spitters - OMNI Mfg LLC



Is it possible to change to a 4 way wedge? At that force, 4 way should be possible, no?

Sorry, two clicks later I found the accessories page.


----------



## superjunior

ForTheAction said:


> If this is even possible, he can use a pole saw or big shot to set the line in the head. Then tie the end of the line back on itself with a good running bowline. Now pull the line tight. It should sinch itself around a part of the head that it won't slide off or break off.
> 
> Butt makes back to the climber's kisser....not sure that's how the laws here work.
> 
> &radic;Branch leans North
> &radic;Climber on East side
> &radic;Branch pulled up South before cut
> &radic;Branch continued to be pulled up South during cut and due West during cut
> &radic;Branch head falls Westward hang on ropes
> &radic;Butt falls in on West side opposite side of climber
> &radic;Lower butt on West side
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



I see your point and who knows, it just may work.. My thinking is it's willow - soft, light and brittle. Trying to stand that section up with a truck?! I wouldn't. Big shotting or setting the line with a pole saw, setting up all the rigging for a speedline, ect... Wouldn't it be easier to just roll the fence up, get up there and speedcut a bunch of toothpicks into the lawn?

edit - I realize that SOM is a bigger dude so that may not be as feasable, just trying to offer some input. hope ya get er done SAFELY Stihl O and good luck bro


----------



## superjunior

capetrees said:


> Is it possible to change to a 4 way wedge? At that force, 4 way should be possible, no?
> 
> Sorry, two clicks later I found the accessories page.



I'll have to look into that. the wedge is on the ram - not affixed to the end of the splitter like some. but yeah, it would do it


----------



## Huskytree

*3 targets*

There is the deck/house, fence, and pool.

Pretty much I am going to have to climb up there and slice and dice trusting that it will hold me and a light shock load.


----------



## ForTheArborist

superjunior said:


> I see your point and who knows, it just may work.. My thinking is it's willow - soft, light and brittle. Trying to stand that section up with a truck?! I wouldn't. Big shotting or setting the line with a pole saw, setting up all the rigging for a speedline, ect... Wouldn't it be easier to just roll the fence up, get up there and speedcut a bunch of toothpicks into the lawn?



I know I know. You're right on all sides, but these guys are a little like the cliff climbers that do it all just to come back home and say they did it. No one, and I mean no one tells these guys to roll up a fence because it's the easy way. :msp_glare: 

That way's for sissies, right StihlO!!!???


----------



## TreeAce

capetrees said:


> The mob runs the snow plow game? You can tell by the names on the side of the trucks?
> 
> Really? How ignorant is that?



Precisely what a mobster would say!.......:monkey: hhhmmmm:biggrin:


----------



## ForTheArborist

Huskytree said:


> There is the deck/house, fence, and pool.
> 
> Pretty much I am going to have to climb up there and slice and dice trusting that it will hold me and a light shock load.



Hell, set up the speed line, and tie yourself in on that. Work for you?

Set up a drt and a pulley on the speed line that way if it does fall underneath you, you can lower yourself to the ground. That may be better than being firmly attached by the flip line. You know what I mean.


----------



## capetrees

TreeAce said:


> Precisely what a mobster would say!.......:monkey: hhhmmmm:biggrin:



a mobster wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Huskytree

*Can't*

There is nothing around to TIP that is high enough and no trees even close to the area for a zip. 

Has nothing at all to do with being able to say anything more then we did it without damaging property or injury. Safety is my main concern.


----------



## tree md

Huskytree said:


> There is the deck/house, fence, and pool.
> 
> Pretty much I am going to have to climb up there and slice and dice trusting that it will hold me and a light shock load.



Get two tie ins on the other leader. If it lets go be prepared to get away from it. No one is there to see what kind of shape the wood is in at the topping point so that has got to be your judgement call. I mean, I know pretty much what will hold me and if you've been in it long enough odds are you do too. Still, Have redundant safety in place. Once you get a little weight off you are home free.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Huskytree said:


> Has nothing at all to do with being able to say anything more then we did it without damaging property or injury. Safety is my main concern.



I know. I'm just saying that to get the point about rolling up the fence taken seriously.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Husky, how high is the top of that thing?


----------



## capetrees

At this pont, with no high points to tie off to, I would tie a rope in at the point where the block currently is then run the other end through the tree to the left, the one still remaining with the suckers, then down to a truck for an anchor. Tie off two more ropes at the same point at the block for guide ropes. Cut the tree low and as it drops, guide it side to side with the two tied in ropes and lower it by backing the truck. Or, if backing it isn't right, use the truck as an anchor but run the rope off of it to lower the branch. Lots of pressure on the anchor rope considering the angle but it can be done. Just go slow. 

My two cents for what it's worth. :dunno:


----------



## tree md

Of course, if the leader fails on you and a secondary tie in fails... No way a third tie in is going to save you. Your ass is grass at that point... I think I would rather take my chances hitting the deck... LOL! Not trying to put any pressure on you or anything, hehe. Just be careful. Right now would be the time to have a 140# Superjunior on your team...


----------



## ForTheArborist

capetrees said:


> At this pont, with no high points to tie off to, I would tie a rope in at the point where the block currently is then run the other end through the tree to the left, the one still remaining with the suckers, then down to a truck for an anchor. Tie off two more ropes at the same point at the block for guide ropes. Cut the tree low and as it drops, guide it side to side with the two tied in ropes and lower it by backing the truck. Or, if backing it isn't right, use the truck as an anchor but run the rope off of it to lower the branch. Lots of pressure on the anchor rope considering the angle but it can be done. Just go slow.
> 
> My two cents for what it's worth. :dunno:



I'll throw two more at that. 

Butt hitch might be necessary in that picture.

If the wood is rotten, it will buckle in the process under it's own weight. It's own weight > than Husky and Stihl weight combined.


----------



## Huskytree

*How High*



ForTheAction said:


> Husky, how high is the top of that thing?



About 50'


----------



## Huskytree

*No*

Don't have a super Jr 140 wish I did right now. My options are 280 and 270 and I am not going to let Stihl-O-Matic go up something I wouldn't. So the only option I have is to get up there and get it done. I can tell you this we appreciate all of you that contributed to this. We will figure out the safest way possiable to get it done.


----------



## superjunior

Huskytree said:


> Don't have a super Jr 140 wish I did right now. My options are 280 and 270 and I am not going to let Stihl-O-Matic go up something I wouldn't. So the only option I have is to get up there and get it done. I can tell you this we appreciate all of you that contributed to this. We will figure out the safest way possiable to get it done.



it's a super Jr 145 (last I checked, lol). I think tree ace suggested tying those two trunks together for some support and piece of mind, not a bad idea. good luck husky and be safe


----------



## treemandan

I was trying to remember that newspaper article I read about Mob run snow plow companies in NY State so I googled it...

Well, I have to say I am terribly, terribley sorry. It wasn't in the newspapers, it was a movie. It was a pretty good movie. I swear I read something about this about this in a newspaper.







This article is about the 2007 comedy film. For the CSI: Crime Scene Investigation episode, see You Kill Me (CSI). For the NoMeansNo EP, see You Kill Me (EP).



You Kill Me




Theatrical release poster



Directed by

John Dahl



Produced by

Téa Leoni
Howard Rosenman



Written by

Christopher Markus
Stephen McFeely



Starring

Ben Kingsley
Téa Leoni
Luke Wilson
Dennis Farina



Music by

Marcelo Zarvos



Distributed by

IFC Films



Release date(s)

June 22, 2007



Running time

93 minutes



Country

United States



Language

English



Budget

$4 million



Box office

$3,382,515


You Kill Me is 2007 crime comedy film directed by John Dahl, and starring Ben Kingsley, Luke Wilson, Téa Leoni, Philip Baker Hall, Dennis Farina, and Bill Pullman.[1]





Contents
[hide] 1 Plot
2 Cast
3 Reception
4 References
5 External links


[edit] Plot

Frank Falenczyk (Ben Kingsley) is a hit man for his Polish mob family in Buffalo, New York. He has a drinking problem, and when he messes up a critical assignment that puts the family business in peril, his uncle Roman Krzeminski (Philip Baker Hall), head of the family, sends him to San Francisco to clean up his act. He is forced to accept a job at a mortuary, and go to Alcoholics Anonymous meetings, where he confesses his job, explaining that he wants to be free of his drinking problem because it's affecting his ability to kill effectively. He falls in love with Laurel Pearson (Téa Leoni), a quirky client he meets at the funeral home. Meanwhile, an upstart Irish mob threatens the family snow-plowing business. When violence erupts, Frank returns home to face the old rivals on new terms. With assistance from Laurel, he manages to suppress his family's adversaries, killing the mob's leader and disbanding the Irish posse


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> and thats why its still there...
> 
> this is what we were thinking
> 
> red line mid line tie in green line butt tie
> 
> cutting above red block
> 
> yellow indicates swing


Well its sorta dark but I think I would use my pruner and break all i can back then tie the rest off to the other side and swing it. That is if it has room and if it can be swung without clobbering you. If you do climb to that tip best have some other tip!


I would still break back all I could!


----------



## treemandan

Here is a headline about it. I did read something a few years ago about it.


New York Snow-Removal Delays Said to Be Probed by U.S., Local Prosecutors

I searched a little but got tired of it. I remember something about broken kneecaps and Buffalo. Hell, I think this whole dam world is run by the mobsters anyway, it most likely is.


----------



## capetrees

Huskytree said:


> Don't have a super Jr 140 wish I did right now. My options are 280 and 270 and I am not going to let Stihl-O-Matic go up something I wouldn't. So the only option I have is to get up there and get it done. I can tell you this we appreciate all of you that contributed to this. We will figure out the safest way possiable to get it done.



with video?


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Here is a headline about it. I did read something a few years ago about it.
> 
> 
> New York Snow-Removal Delays Said to Be Probed by U.S., Local Prosecutors
> 
> I searched a little but got tired of it. I remember something about broken kneecaps and Buffalo. Hell, I think this whole dam world is run by the mobsters anyway, it most likely is.



The biggest mobsters are in Washington DC running the whole show...


----------



## ropensaddle

Or strech a tight line from two distant trees that intersects your tree for you to tie into and climb lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> The biggest mobsters are in Washington DC running the whole show...



Nah they just the puppets of big business.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Set a high tie in around the rest of the tree for extra safety, climb up to the top of the leader going towards the house, send it down in three or four cuts through the block running fast with your groundy wearing good leather gloves and/or standing on the line for extra friction/control so it don't rattle ya and damage the fence, and chunk the rest of it down. Dam thing ain't that fragile. Keep a little slack in your climbing line system so you can get a feel for the tree moving as you delimb it.

Best bit o' advice I got from a veteran treeclimber: "When in doubt climb higher and take smaller bites."
Has worked everytime. Times I have chickened out and taken big bites cuz I was scared of something, defect or whatever, I have broken chit. Ripped the power offa da house, taken out a window, etc. To this day I am still deeply sorry about Tufty, I told Mrs. Millhouse I really thought he was gonna jump outta the tree just before it hit the ground. I shoulda climbed up after him instead of notching it...


----------



## treeman82

Got paid.


----------



## Slvrmple72

For treework?


----------



## ForTheArborist

Slvrmple72 said:


> For treework?



It's never that simple is it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I have no idea what the hell anyone is talking about anymore. Just saying here.


----------



## tree MDS

Drop hitch baby! 
View attachment 216074


----------



## tree md

Well I worked all night getting my groundy's computer straightened out... Actually his mom's. Had to install about 150 updates and then secure it... Then I finished sharpening the rest of my chains and got the shop cleaned up. Tomorrow I am getting up early, getting on the phone and chewing some ass... Had an ad listing come out this weekend and they listed me under tile instead of trees!!! 

I'm getting somebody's boss on the phone and they are going to compensate me for the two days I have been wrongly listed... And this is our areas largest publication... If I cut down the wrong tree at my clients house I wouldn't last in this business very long. I'm going to ask them who I need to deal with for professional service.


----------



## treeman82

Slvrmple72 said:


> For treework?



For being a nice guy. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ForTheArborist

tree md said:


> Well I worked all night getting my groundy's computer straightened out... Actually his mom's. Had to install about 150 updates and then secure it... Then I finished sharpening the rest of my chains and got the shop cleaned up. Tomorrow I am getting up early, getting on the phone and chewing some ass... Had an ad listing come out this weekend and they listed me under tile instead of trees!!!
> 
> I'm getting somebody's boss on the phone and they are going to compensate me for the two days I have been wrongly listed... And this is our areas largest publication... If I cut down the wrong tree at my clients house I wouldn't last in this business very long. I'm going to ask them who I need to deal with for professional service.



Burn 'em. Let 'em know who does the work for their money and who can only think about what work must mean. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> Burn 'em. Let 'em know who does the work for their money and who can only think about what work must mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



You have no business posting in this thread. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ForTheArborist

In a tight situation like this the text book says "pull down yer hardhat, and run in shame like you just dominoed a row of hundred footers on the owner's house. Possibly crying is applicable in some situations." 

What do you say? :-/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> In a tight situation like this the text book says "pull down yer hardhat, and run in shame like you just dominoed a row of hundred footers on the owner's house. Possibly crying is applicable in some situations."
> 
> What do you say? :-/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



I think you should cry.. and then take some more fist to the side of the head! Just sayin'. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ForTheArborist

I'm catching some frigid undertones from that direction. Anything to that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> I'm catching some frigid undertones from that direction. Anything to that?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



We are trying to get rid of the fakes and phonies. It is part of an ongoing effort. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ForTheArborist

Get you rabid fagid jass outa here then. How's that work for you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> Get you rabid fagid jass outa here then. How's that work for you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



Lol. What are you trying to say you fake little girl??


----------



## ForTheArborist

What's that? You obviously not spelling bee material. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

Jeez, finally get a break from one ####brained retard and another starts #### in' up the thread. Gotta love the internet, as my buddy Dave says, "anyone can type". Got a little jammy this week for the landlord but today is all about oil. Been chasing a filter for my one ton all weekend with no luck. Gotta go to the local stealership and get one when they open. Then meeting with the caterers. joyjoyjoy...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hauling a load of tires to the dump for a local auto repair shop, then two tree jobs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Starting another back yard reno, clearing all dead, diseased, broken and scrub, pruning all the good, hydro seeding w/tall fescue and wild flowers. Should be there all week, hopefully not. Gunna be a hard one, this one is back up in that gated community, I LOVE THAT PLACE! All the Deere execs live up there with the exception of the big boss man. They all just received their bonuses, every one of them called me with more projects...........tears.............I think I love them..........tears............I do love them. Think I have done close to 40g's up there in the last year. Gotta total them all up, maybe more. With at least another 40 coming this year. I love rich people with jacked up, wooded acreage! They cant stand it when theirs looks really bad, when one guy makes his look good, then they all wanna keep up with the Jones


----------



## NCTREE

Have 7 pin oaks to climb today, be a 2 day job climbing by myself. This is still storm cleanup from october. Still alittle soar in the back so hopefully everything goes ok. Looks like january will keep me moving with work. Boy I could use another climber on this job.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Have 7 pin oaks to climb today, be a 2 day job climbing by myself. This is still storm cleanup from october. Still alittle soar in the back so hopefully everything goes ok. Looks like january will keep me moving with work. Boy I could use another climber on this job.



Not sure what part of PA your from, but I am always looking for more work. I like to keep busy.


----------



## superjunior

Starting the fallen elm on the play set project today. Bringing all the demo stuff - sawsalls, sledgehammers, spudbars and the like. Her backyard is a swamp so I guess we'll try to take it out in as big of sections as we can and do most of the dismantling on the driveway after the tree is out and chipped. Hopefully we get this done in one day, we'll see how it goes. Should be an interesting day anyway


----------



## tree md

NCTREE said:


> Have 7 pin oaks to climb today, be a 2 day job climbing by myself. This is still storm cleanup from october. Still alittle soar in the back so hopefully everything goes ok. Looks like january will keep me moving with work. Boy I could use another climber on this job.



Get yourself one of those back braces from Homo Depot. It will save the hell out of your back.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Jeez, finally get a break from one ####brained retard and another starts #### in' up the thread. Gotta love the internet, as my buddy Dave says, "anyone can type". Got a little jammy this week for the landlord but today is all about oil. Been chasing a filter for my one ton all weekend with no luck. Gotta go to the local stealership and get one when they open. Then meeting with the caterers. joyjoyjoy...



Have you picked out the bridesmaids dresses yet? Lol.

Fell asleep wrong and ####ed up my knee. It feels better already, but no work today. Must be getting old... either that or the body is saying "hibernate". Lol.

Oh, and I am in an official property line war with my neighbor next to the shop. Its a good thing I don't have any guns! I will have to get some pics and put them up later.. talk about white trash!! Grr!!!
.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ok, so how do I get AS to quit E-mailing me every time someone post's something? Not sure what I did, but now, my mail is FULL of notifications! Thought I fixed it, nope!


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> ok, so how do I get AS to quit E-mailing me every time someone post's something? Not sure what I did, but now, my mail is FULL of notifications! Thought I fixed it, nope!



Not sure how to solve your problem.


----------



## Blakesmaster

but


----------



## Blakesmaster

I'm


----------



## Blakesmaster

gonna


----------



## Blakesmaster

####


----------



## Blakesmaster

with


----------



## Blakesmaster

you


----------



## Blakesmaster

lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sorry Scott. Had to, this dealer better open up soon, I'm bored out of my mind!


----------



## ropensaddle

Welp i guess it time to worky instead of grinding stumps. Today I start on phase 1 of a 25 acre beautification project and now dont have my grapple as it sold. Oh well time to roll up the sleeves and feed the ole whisper till we all are blue in the face. Its a job i put on winter schedule so Id have something to finish out the slow days on!


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> ok, so how do I get AS to quit E-mailing me every time someone post's something? Not sure what I did, but now, my mail is FULL of notifications! Thought I fixed it, nope!



Scott, you can unsubscribe to notifications by clicking on the link in the e-mail notification you get at the bottom/
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

sgreanbeans said:


> ok, so how do I get AS to quit E-mailing me every time someone post's something? Not sure what I did, but now, my mail is FULL of notifications! Thought I fixed it, nope!



Funny you should post that. I am having same trouble. I went into my settings and changed it, or thought i changed it, but they keep coming. I just want to come to AS and check under "suscribed" and what not. Tried of a million emails, esp on my phone


----------



## Sagetown

NCTREE said:


> Have 7 pin oaks to climb today, be a 2 day job climbing by myself. This is still storm cleanup from october. *Still a little sore in the back *so hopefully everything goes ok. Looks like january will keep me moving with work. Boy I could use another climber on this job.



Definitely a man's size job there. You take care swinging around in them trees.
All I have lined up is a Dr's Appt. Just annual routine heart check-up, thank God.


----------



## TreeAce

I had 4 oak takedowns lined up for today. Haul the wood and grind stumps. Nice one day job for decent coin. HO called last nite about 9 and asked to post pone.....to wet. I hope we get the cold they are calling for by the end of the week. I am not losing any work, everybody is cool,they just "prefer it to be not so wet when you cut my trees". That job was the driest of what I have right now. I have about 12 jobs "on ice" which is good for me this time of year. I am going to the gym.


----------



## tree md

Scott, I had the same problem when AS switched over to the new Vbulletin format. Darin or somebody went in and fixed mine for me. Had the same thing happen over on my bow hunting forum. The admin over there helped me fix it too. I was told you have to go back through every page of your subscriptions and deselect the email notification. I have mine setup where I only get notified through my console. Hope this helps.


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> ok, so how do I get AS to quit E-mailing me every time someone post's something? Not sure what I did, but now, my mail is FULL of notifications! Thought I fixed it, nope!



me too - its driving me nuts!!!


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I would be trying to pull as much Dan Murphy as I could with that tree.





LOL, that way when you put it through the house or destroy something or someone?......you can blame it on a poor Instructional Video...............:msp_thumbup:



LXT...............


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Jeez, finally get a break from one ####brained retard and another starts #### in' up the thread. Gotta love the internet, as my buddy Dave says, "anyone can type". Got a little jammy this week for the landlord but today is all about oil. Been chasing a filter for my one ton all weekend with no luck. Gotta go to the local stealership and get one when they open. Then meeting with the caterers. joyjoyjoy...



And we're not sure we got rid of the other one yet, so shh! Fingers crossed on that deal though!!


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I never said that you can tell by the names.
> 
> But yes, snowplow ins is snowplow ins just like tree ins is tree ins.





Maybe you better read your post @ # 12639.........& WTF, you talk alot about riding wood & taking a shot in the bottom end!!, are you sure you`re done with tree work? cause the asking price for that chipper will surely have you keeping it & now dingo stories.....? 



LXT...............


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> And we're not sure we got rid of the other one yet, so shh! Fingers crossed on that deal though!!



Crossing them, "all six"  now wheres my hogie :rant:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Crossing them, "all six"  now wheres my hogie :rant:



Maybe 101 ate it?


----------



## ropensaddle

Well my my I'm ready to work but starting to rain what a pickle


----------



## tree MDS

And the war is on with my white trashy neighbor, I just left a message with the surveyor, gonna find out where this line is once and for all. I am probably gonna lose some parking, but at least I'll have what's mine and be done with it... I mean really, this piece of crap is trying to act like he's doing me a favor by letting me park my stuff on "his" property. Not feeling it! 

This all started when a log we dumped rolled and hit this piece of crap broken down rotted ford utility body that has been just sitting there unregistered for more than a decade. You should have heard this smuck going on and on about this piece of junk like it was some sort of personal attack against him or something.. I'll get a pic later when the sun isn't in the lens.. it's just ####ing amazing!! I can't wait to tell this guy to suck it.. and then call the town and lodge some complaints about all the unregistered junk in his yard.. oh yeah, and maybe the DEP over the contaminated soil his modular home sits on. Haven't been this pissed off in years!!


----------



## ForTheArborist

Flip the ol' EZ $100 out there, and let it rest. No need to rearrange what was already working around the two lots. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> And the war is on with my white trashy neighbor, I just left a message with the surveyor, gonna find out where this line is once and for all. I am probably gonna lose some parking, but at least I'll have what's mine and be done with it... I mean really, this piece of crap is trying to act like he's doing me a favor by letting me park my stuff on "his" property. Not feeling it!
> 
> This all started when a log we dumped rolled and hit this piece of crap broken down rotted ford utility body that has been just sitting there unregistered for more than a decade. You should have heard this smuck going on and on about this piece of junk like it was some sort of personal attack against him or something.. I'll get a pic later when the sun isn't in the lens.. it's just ####ing amazing!! I can't wait to tell this guy to suck it.. and then call the town and lodge some complaints about all the unregistered junk in his yard.. oh yeah, and maybe the DEP over the contaminated soil his modular home sits on. Haven't been this pissed off in years!!



You ruined a classic, you should be ashamed  If it was jusy an old chitty no problem but you done hit a classic my friend 


Go ahead but itl cost ye!


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> Flip the ol' EZ $100 out there, and let it rest. No need to rearrange what was already working around the two lots.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



I was actually thinking more along the lines of going ballistic with the tractor and destroying every mid eighties piece of crap ford in that lot.. but I guess that wouldn't solve too much.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> And the war is on with my white trashy neighbor, I just left a message with the surveyor, gonna find out where this line is once and for all. I am probably gonna lose some parking, but at least I'll have what's mine and be done with it... I mean really, this piece of crap is trying to act like he's doing me a favor by letting me park my stuff on "his" property. Not feeling it!
> 
> This all started when a log we dumped rolled and hit this piece of crap broken down rotted ford utility body that has been just sitting there unregistered for more than a decade. You should have heard this smuck going on and on about this piece of junk like it was some sort of personal attack against him or something.. I'll get a pic later when the sun isn't in the lens.. it's just ####ing amazing!! I can't wait to tell this guy to suck it.. and then call the town and lodge some complaints about all the unregistered junk in his yard.. oh yeah, and maybe the DEP over the contaminated soil his modular home sits on. Haven't been this pissed off in years!!



That's craziness. It's why I can't live in town, I struggle to play well with others in situations like that.

Kinda reminds me of the mower a buddy of mine buried in Baxter Springs, Kansas during an ice storm a few years ago. Guy completely lost his mind and wanted a new mower. It was junk on a junk pile and the brush didn't hurt a thing.


----------



## ForTheArborist

tree MDS said:


> I was actually thinking more along the lines of going ballistic with the tractor and destroying every mid eighties piece of crap ford in that lot.. but I guess that wouldn't solve too much.



Man, I'm with ya! I got dibs on the chain gun up top. We'll settle this chit.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> That's craziness. It's why I can't live in town, I struggle to play well with others in situations like that.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the mower a buddy of mine buried in Baxter Springs, Kansas during an ice storm a few years ago. Guy completely lost his mind and wanted a new mower. It was junk on a junk pile and the brush didn't hurt a thing.



I hear ya man! I hate junk hoarders with a passion and when I get greeted at the end of a nice day to some putz with a blueprint trying to stick it to me and crying on and on about his piece of crap, well it ain't good! I am still trying to clean up the rest of my old mans mess down here... but at least we are zoned commercial (maybe even industrial, not sure, long story), and there is a dealers license on the place! If it doesn't do anything, I say call the bone yard and have it towed! I want nothing but funtional, working equipment.. Life is too short to waste time playing with junk! It will just be nice to get this guy out of my life and not have to play nicey nice with him anymore. He's been threatening to creep over my way with his junk all last year! Pics will be hilarious later, you guys will see what I'm dealing with here.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. "I mean you hit my truck"! Lmao. And "my son is gonna go to school for welding.. he still has dreams of resurrecting that truck"! I mean Jesus, don't set your sights too high or anything kid!! Hahaha.. 
View attachment 216166


----------



## Guido Salvage

Nice piece, how much does he want for it?


----------



## Sagetown

ForTheAction said:


> Flip the ol' EZ $100 out there, and let it rest. No need to rearrange what was already working around the two lots.



Am I seeing a bit of wisdom here? ForTheAction may be on to something for sure. A friend could be made here, and the parking problem solved without the Surveyor showing up.


----------



## Jumper

Jumper said:


> Diddley squat. Soaking up the sun in Varadero, Cuba.:msp_biggrin:



More of the same...hottest day so far. Nice place. A la carte Japanese steak house dinner to look forward to tonight. And I have been applying for a few jobs when this temporary retirement draws to an end , end month give or take.

The cervezas are cold, and the Cuban cigars cheap.


----------



## treeman75

Jumper said:


> More of the same...hottest day so far. Nice place. A la carte Japanese steak house dinner to look forward to tonight. And I have been applying for a few jobs when this temporary retirement draws to an end , end month give or take.



I have been looking for a place to vacation. Is it nice there and whats it cost to stay at a nice place?


----------



## tree MDS

Sagetown said:


> Am I seeing a bit of wisdom here? ForTheAction may be on to something for sure. A friend could be made here, and the parking problem solved without the Surveyor showing up.



The surveyor just left.. and it didn't turn out too good for me. Next step is maybe try buying the sliver I want off the putz. I'm just to a point in life where I don't want to be dealing with #######s and having to hate... that is to say I don't want people in my life that I don't want there. Period. I don't want this guy thinking I owe him anything either. I can still fit all my stuff here, but it would kinda screw my whole deal up and ruin the yard for me. Loser has been unemployed sinse last summer, so maybe he's strapped for cash... Lord knows he's got a whole house full of non working ####s to support! Maybe offer him $500 bucks for it and see if he bites! Lol. 

And not so much on the friend making deal.. I'm all good with that! I just want a nice hedge, or fence at this point.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> The surveyor just left.. and it didn't turn out too good for me. Next step is maybe try buying the sliver I want off the putz. I'm just to a point in life where I don't want to be dealing with #######s and having to hate... that is to say I don't want people in my life that I don't want there. Period. I don't want this guy thinking I owe him anything either. I can still fit all my stuff here, but it would kinda screw my whole deal up and ruin the yard for me. Loser has been unemployed sinse last summer, so maybe he's strapped for cash... Lord knows he's got a whole house full of non working ####s to support! Maybe offer him $500 bucks for it and see if he bites! Lol.
> 
> And not so much on the friend making deal.. I'm all good with that! I just want a nice hedge, or fence at this point.



Can you show you have parked there for 15 years maybe plowed the land...

*Adverse Possession:* “The doctrine of adverse possession is to be taken strictly. It is made
out only by clear and positive proof .The essential elements of an adverse possession
sufficient to create a title to the land in the claimant are that the owner shall be ousted
of possession and kept out uninterruptedly for a period of fifteen years, by an open,
visible and exclusive possession by the adverse possessor, without the license or
consent of the owner.”


----------



## Sagetown

tree MDS said:


> The surveyor just left.. and* it didn't turn out too good for me*. Next step is maybe try buying the sliver I want off the putz. I'm just to a point in life where I don't want to be dealing with #######s and having to hate... that is to say I don't want people in my life that I don't want there. Period. I don't want this guy thinking I owe him anything either. I can still fit all my stuff here, but it would kinda screw my whole deal up and ruin the yard for me. Loser has been unemployed sinse last summer, so maybe he's strapped for cash... Lord knows he's got a whole house full of non working ####s to support! Maybe offer him $500 bucks for it and see if he bites! Lol.
> 
> And not so much on the friend making deal.. I'm all good with that! I just want a nice hedge, or fence at this point.



Ouch!; that smarts. Well; do what ya gotta do to smooth things over. You don't want any neighbors for enemies, that makes life raw with a little salt added. My best wishes to ya.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Can you show you have parked there for 15 years maybe plowed the land...
> 
> *Adverse Possession:* “The doctrine of adverse possession is to be taken strictly. It is made
> out only by clear and positive proof .The essential elements of an adverse possession
> sufficient to create a title to the land in the claimant are that the owner shall be ousted
> of possession and kept out uninterruptedly for a period of fifteen years, by an open,
> visible and exclusive possession by the adverse possessor, without the license or
> consent of the owner.”



Well, we have, but I wouldn't be to sure if I could prove it.. it's not like we pay anyone to plow it or anything. We have been parking there forever though, and using it as ours (it really is no good to him). He just started this crap up last year when he got laid off. He wants to store his precious trinkets over my way (out of his sight, and right in mine!), and I have been dying to rid my life of junk for pretty much my entire adult life now..

Oh, and thanks guys!


----------



## ozzy42

tree MDS said:


> Lol. "I mean you hit my truck"! Lmao. And "my son is gonna go to school for welding.. he still has dreams of resurrecting that truck"! I mean Jesus, don't set your sights too high or anything kid!! Hahaha..
> View attachment 216166



Come on man .You know you want to do the right thing.Tell him since you guys are neighbors and all,and seeing as it rolled into his yard,that he can keep the dam log and to have a nice day


----------



## tree MDS

Guido Salvage said:


> Nice piece, how much does he want for it?



And I'll have to get a pic of the third heap over, the Ranger extra cab that got rear-ended at some point, and the bed is all folded in the middle.. I mean he must have started "working" on this piece one day like a year ago, and there it sits, up on jack stands with the front end off the ground, and the wheels off, like it's suppposed to be getting a brake job, or something.. for a year!! I mean I try not to pick, I know he's simple and all, but Jesus, where do these people come from with this #### already!! What the hell kind of way to live is that?? Oh, and he has a real sweet early 80's Bronco II as well, that's the plow rig!


----------



## tree MDS

ozzy42 said:


> Come on man .You know you want to do the right thing.Tell him since you guys are neighbors and all,and seeing as it rolled into his yard,that he can keep the dam log and to have a nice day



LOL! He says "I mean what's next, the cab"? He already told me in order to even get that hunk of crap on the road again he would have to pull the cab and do brakelines.. Oh, it really is just too ####ing annoying! I mean go lose it up on your own time man, and keep away from me! WTF!!


----------



## Jumper

treeman75 said:


> I have been looking for a place to vacation. Is it nice there and whats it cost to stay at a nice place?



It is beautiful, though officially off limits to Americans courtesy your State Dept....so much for land of the free IMHO. Having said that, there are a lot of Americans here, that I suspect flew in from a Canadian or Mexican airport, and bought their package once they exited the US. Including airfare rtn from Toronto to Varadero and all inclusive in what is a five star resort here (about 3 1/2 in Canada or the States) and all taxes about C$1850 for a single occupied room for fourteen days of all inclusive accomodation. The beach is beautiful. And Cubans are very nice...they like everyone including Americans, that bring cash! Lots of Europeans here as well in addition to the 50,000 Canucks that are here in high season. Credit and debit cards generally go not work here especially if drawn on a US bank. You can spend a lot less, but you get what you pay for IMHO.


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, just went out and snapped a couple more. See the fine Ranger restoration project that has been (very slowly) going on! I mean I just can't take a guy like this seriously!!
View attachment 216218


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, sorry guys, but one more of "The Great White Hope", as I am now calling it! Lmfao!
View attachment 216220


----------



## Guido Salvage

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> *Adverse Possession:* “The doctrine of adverse possession is to be taken strictly. It is made
> out only by clear and positive proof .The essential elements of an adverse possession
> sufficient to create a title to the land in the claimant are that the owner shall be ousted
> of possession and kept out uninterruptedly for a period of fifteen years, by an open,
> visible and exclusive possession by the adverse possessor, without the license or
> consent of the owner.”



Adverse possession requires that you claim the property as yours and that would typically be demonstrated by you fencing it and paying the property taxes on it. If you were not marking and maintaining it as yours then it would merely be encroachment.

Not to be obstreperous, but perhaps he is none too pleased looking at your pile of logs and commercial trucks and equipment on your yard.







Even today people have a certain amount of freedom to do as they please with their property. If he is in compliance with the zoning and health laws there is little you can do other than building a fence to block the view.


----------



## capetrees

Which came first, chicken or the egg? I don't think either property is overly attractive (no offense).


----------



## tree MDS

It's too much for here, just realized that! I'll deal with it the best way possible ultimately, just blows even having to do that much over it, really!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> It's too much for here, just realized that! I'll deal with it the best way possible ultimately, just blows even having to do that much over it, really!



Come on man your a guinea from Litchfield hills you must have a cousin named "Jimmy the Shoe" or "Tommy Two Guns" that could pay them a visit... snow plow business is slow right now anyways.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Maybe you better read your post @ # 12639.........& WTF, you talk alot about riding wood & taking a shot in the bottom end!!, are you sure you`re done with tree work? cause the asking price for that chipper will surely have you keeping it & now dingo stories.....?
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............



I am not gonna do this with you X, that is one thing i do know for sure. Find someone else to play with.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Come on man your a guinea from Litchfield hills you must have a cousin named "Jimmy the Shoe" or "Tommy Two Guns" that could pay them a visit... snow plow business is slow right now anyways.



Lol, I got nothing man! ..

....Well, not really, but you don't want me going there, that's for damn sure! Lol..


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I am not gonna do this with you X, that is one thing i do know for sure. Find someone else to play with.



Danno its just that you`re a confusing lil fella..............one minute you`re talking im done, the next you`re doing work.........then a gum job, then riding wood...........then mention cornhole & then...............you say something about putting your wife up for sale.................WTF dude? you bring #### on yerself & then comment on posts with a language all yer own!!

Really.....? you give AA a compliment & then a few posts later retract it!! you are as someone said..........a silly duck indeed, to follow anything you say & make sense of it?.......well goodluck on that!

BTW........I dont care to play with you & definately dont want you playing with me................!


LXT....................


----------



## Slvrmple72

Got my copy of High Climbers and Timber Fallers today. Tomorrow I start climbing for the Green and Yellow. We will see how it goes.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Danno its just that you`re a confusing lil fella..............one minute you`re talking im done, the next you`re doing work.........then a gum job, then riding wood...........then mention cornhole & then...............you say something about putting your wife up for sale.................WTF dude? you bring #### on yerself & then comment on posts with a language all yer own!!
> 
> Really.....? you give AA a compliment & then a few posts later retract it!! you are as someone said..........a silly duck indeed, to follow anything you say & make sense of it?.......well goodluck on that!
> 
> BTW........I dont care to play with you & definately dont want you playing with me................!
> 
> 
> LXT....................



X! X! This is happening in your mind and there only! No! I never said " you can tell by the names on the trucks" I never retracted what I said to AA. I didn't! And so what that I make off color vulgar jokes? They are funny! How could I give Murph a gummer? I have all my teef! Come on!

You are using a mechanism that is known as " allready always listening". What you are listening to is a running dialouge in your head that is programmed by what you want to hear, not by what is being said. Its OK, we all do it to some degree, its more common in school children. Its driven by one thing FEAR! Yeah! It sure it is!


----------



## treemandan

This site should be called psychologistdot####ingcom! Or at least there should be one on staff. Maybe open up a sticky?


----------



## treemandan

Del_Corbin said:


> Come on in and have a seat on my couch. We'll talk.
> 
> Why the duct tape? .........not that there is anything wrong with duct tape.



It puts the duct tape on the soles of its shoes!:msp_rolleyes:

You see why I gotta get out of this. I knew better, I did. I just had to touch the flames, they are so uh, umm , tantilizing? I guess I liked the warmth.


----------



## tree md

... No shortage of lunacy around here...


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> X! X! This is happening in your mind and there only! No! I never said " you can tell by the names on the trucks" I never retracted what I said to AA. I didn't! And so what that I make off color vulgar jokes? They are funny! How could I give Murph a gummer? I have all my teef! Come on!
> 
> You are using a mechanism that is known as " allready always listening". What you are listening to is a running dialouge in your head that is programmed by what you want to hear, not by what is being said. Its OK, we all do it to some degree, its more common in school children. Its driven by one thing FEAR! Yeah! It sure it is!



And The Dan comes back a little bit! Lol, nice! Took a while, but nice...


----------



## Zale

Jumper said:


> It is beautiful, though officially off limits to Americans courtesy your State Dept....so much for land of the free IMHO. Having said that, there are a lot of Americans here, that I suspect flew in from a Canadian or Mexican airport, and bought their package once they exited the US. Including airfare rtn from Toronto to Varadero and all inclusive in what is a five star resort here (about 3 1/2 in Canada or the States) and all taxes about C$1850 for a single occupied room for fourteen days of all inclusive accomodation. The beach is beautiful. And Cubans are very nice...they like everyone including Americans, that bring cash! Lots of Europeans here as well in addition to the 50,000 Canucks that are here in high season. Credit and debit cards generally go not work here especially if drawn on a US bank. You can spend a lot less, but you get what you pay for IMHO.



You do realize your money helps support a government that suppresses individual freedom. Its no different if you went on vacation to North Korea.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ouch!
But i bet he don't really care. 
I hear it is very nice there and totally able to relieve your mind of such thing's. (as long as you are happy).
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Del_Corbin said:


> He's a poor boy
> Empty as a pocket
> Empty as a pocket with nothing to lose
> Got duct tape on the soles of his shoes
> 
> People say he's crazy
> Got duct tape on the soles of his shoes
> Well that's one way to lose these
> Walking blues
> Duct on the soles of your shoes
> 
> 
> Apologies to Paul Simon...









Mel Tillis - Sawmill - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Ouch!
> But i bet he don't really care.
> I hear it is very nice there and totally able to relieve your mind of such thing's. (as long as you are happy).
> Jeff



Are we even allowed to go there?


----------



## ForTheArborist

treemandan said:


> Are we even allowed to go there?



Heli no! You're supposed to stay in those woods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just in case anybody was looking to upgrade their systems:

antique buzz saw


----------



## tree MDS

Had to call today off again because I'm still gimped up with this knee thing. I'm not really worried about it though, I've had this before, it comes and goes once or twice a year.

On the bright side, the checks are still coming in nicely! Had this one that I was real worried about, but he finally called last night and left a message saying he has been out of the country and will send a check asap. So I am slowly succeeding in the other half of the battle: getting paid.

Now if I could just get the real big fish to cough it up, I'll be in business! I am so dying to kill that bucket payment after 51 months of that crap!!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Just in case anybody was looking to upgrade their systems:
> 
> antique buzz saw



That thing looks sweet! I might have to look into that.. couldn't go wrong with that baby sitting in the yard!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> That thing looks sweet! I might have to look into that.. couldn't go wrong with that baby sitting in the yard!!



Ya could use it to process deer meat! Might be a little messy tho!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Ya could use it to process deer meat! Might be a little messy tho!



No, I would probably have it trailer mounted.. maybe find a nice mid 80's S-10 blazer and expand into harvesting urban timber right on the job site. Sounds like a decent plan to me!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> No, I would probably have it trailer mounted.. maybe find a nice mid 80's S-10 blazer and expand into harvesting urban timber right on the job site. Sounds like a decent plan to me!



dude thats a cord wood saw. Put it in the front yard jack up THE WHITE DREAM take off the rims and run a belt from the rim to the saw. Now that POS is not just pretty but its useful.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dude thats a cord wood saw. Put it in the front yard jack up THE WHITE DREAM take off the rims and run a belt from the rim to the saw. Now that POS is not just pretty but its useful.



Lol. I doubt I could wrangle that bad boy from the neighbor though.. I mean that truck is like the family legacy, all hopes and dreams apparently ride on the wings of that piece.. you know, the "resurrection", and all..


----------



## sgreanbeans

"free scrap metal, old s-10, behind 123 anystreet. You must tow away, no title. Just grab it and go"


----------



## superjunior

trimming 3 big pin oaks today. I can reach one with the bucket but have to climb the other two. I'm just not feelin it this morning. I should be in hibernation mode right now but the weather is too nice at the moment not to go out and make some money


----------



## superjunior

weather is supposed to turn to crap tommoro afternoon. think I'm going steelheadin in the morning


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Had to call today off again because I'm still gimped up with this knee thing. I'm not really worried about it though, I've had this before, it comes and goes once or twice a year.
> 
> On the bright side, the checks are still coming in nicely! Had this one that I was real worried about, but he finally called last night and left a message saying he has been out of the country and will send a check asap. So I am slowly succeeding in the other half of the battle: getting paid.
> 
> Now if I could just get the real big fish to cough it up, I'll be in business! I am so dying to kill that bucket payment after 51 months of that crap!!



watcha been doin on them knees, praying i hope.


----------



## Sagetown

It's raining, so guess I'll sit here and watch it rain today. My daughter called and canceled our meeting in town, so maybe I can get the wife to bake a cake or pie, or I'd even settle for some peanut butter cookies.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Ya could use it to process deer meat! Might be a little messy tho!



I would mount it to my tractor thats just as old but runs like a top. Mds likes to make fun of peoples stuff but he openly admits hes ready for them payments to stop. Hey Mds make sure you get rid of that old bucket lol its startin to look rusty


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> watcha been doin on them knees, praying i hope.



Very funny. I just hit it up with a vicodan, it's actually a little worse today. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I would mount it to my tractor thats just as old but runs like a top. Mds likes to make fun of peoples stuff but he openly admits hes ready for them payments to stop. Hey Mds make sure you get rid of that old bucket lol its startin to look rusty



You bet your ass I like to make fun of other peoples stuff.. especially when it looks like that! And there is a big difference between functioning equipment, and a bunch of worthless crap that has been sitting for over a decade.


----------



## tree MDS

Guido Salvage said:


> Adverse possession requires that you claim the property as yours and that would typically be demonstrated by you fencing it and paying the property taxes on it. If you were not marking and maintaining it as yours then it would merely be encroachment.
> 
> Not to be obstreperous, but perhaps he is none too pleased looking at your pile of logs and commercial trucks and equipment on your yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even today people have a certain amount of freedom to do as they please with their property. If he is in compliance with the zoning and health laws there is little you can do other than building a fence to block the view.



Are you a junk hoarder man? It's okay, you can talk about it.. I am interested in the inner workings of such people's minds.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> X! X! This is happening in your mind and there only! No! I never said " you can tell by the names on the trucks" I never retracted what I said to AA. I didn't! And so what that I make off color vulgar jokes? They are funny! How could I give Murph a gummer? I have all my teef! Come on!
> 
> You are using a mechanism that is known as " allready always listening". What you are listening to is a running dialouge in your head that is programmed by what you want to hear, not by what is being said. Its OK, we all do it to some degree, its more common in school children. Its driven by one thing FEAR! Yeah! It sure it is!




To Murphs Gummer:

Ooooo lil dan, you are a "wood riding" chunk of humor! you can twist what ya want in regards to the mob & snowplowing....who gives a cornhole............well maybe you?

As fer AA...........& your comments to him, hey thats your little chunk of whatever? you tell em you respect him & then followup with............well, who knows other than someone skilled in interpreting ebonic fodder

your off color vulgar jokes arent jokes they are statements (so the punch line is you providing those actions?)....whilst most who ride the short bus with their pants down wanting attention( you in specific) would call it a joke?!!! the rest of us just see that pic of you in mind.... on the steps, possible battered from actions of what you would "joke" about.............the towel was a nice touch!

As far as having all your "teef"..............do you? cause by the way ya talk through your posts, im picturing a retainer with maybe 2-3 teefs that can be pulled out fer that "gumming" you talk about??????

If you were all ready always listening................you would know that you should stay away from school children!!!! yes you should & that lil fella is what we all "Fear"......yep, you round school kids!!





LXT....................


----------



## lxt

tree MDS said:


> And The Dan comes back a little bit! Lol, nice! Took a while, but nice...



Of course it took awhile.............performing those "jokes" takes time!!! I mean riding murphs wood, ah hell what can ya say? I just wanted to multipost like the Dan does................





LXT...............


----------



## treemandan

X, you got me pegged. Sher do! You are right. I mean you must be really smart... a genius.Thanks fer yer help in setting me straight. Don't know what I would have done without your words of infinite wisdom and validity. I tell you I feel better knowing yer out there... you dumb son of a #####ing chowderhead. :msp_thumbup:

Guess who made it to be first on my ignore list?


nanana boo boo, you smell like poo poo


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> X, you got me pegged. Sher do! You are right. I mean you must be really smart... a genius.Thanks fer yer help in setting me straight. Don't know what I would have done without your words of infinite wisdom and validity. I tell you I feel better knowing yer out there... you dumb son of a #####ing chowderhead. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Guess who made it to be first on my ignore list?
> 
> 
> nanana boo boo, you smell like poo poo



Lol. 101 was just telling me this morning that he's been on LXT's ignore list since he said he had his reception at the waffle house, and went to the aquarium in camden for his honeymoon...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Are you a junk hoarder man? It's okay, you can talk about it.. I am interested in the inner workings of such people's minds.



Well what you call junk is muh parts my man. I have three rear ends and two transmissions for my dump. I saved a pto winch and another dump scizzor and power steering sector for my 79 f 350. I have a spare parts tractor for my 800 tractor too. So here is the deal I save junk so I don't have to go looking for obsolete parts hard to find thingys that will keep my old but working stuff going long after i'm dead. The greatest thing is I don't have to worry about who likes it because the nearest neighbor cannot see my place.



PS: he lives over
yonder


----------



## Guido Salvage

tree MDS said:


> Are you a junk hoarder man? It's okay, you can talk about it.. I am interested in the inner workings of such people's minds.



Not a junk hoarder, I think the proper term to describe me would be archivist. I am merely preserving my "treasures" for future generations. There are other options to the disposable mentality that is so prevalent today. And people wonder why Americans are seen as wasteful...? 

Just because someone does not conform to your vision of the world does not mean they are lesser individuals or should be the subject of ridicule. They may have a vision of what may happen to their stuff or they may not. The bottom line is that it is their stuff and if it is in compliance with all the applicable codes they are free to do with it as they see fit. It may make you mad, but short of moving, buying their property or erecting a fence I see few options.

However, I do find it odd that you are complaining about them and their eyesores when you have logs strewn all about. Just because it is not rusting metal does not mean that it may not be an eyesore.


----------



## Sagetown

All I've done so far today, is walk out on the porch and ponder at all the rain coming down. It's been pouring rain since before daylight, and then it pours it on a little harder. All have a good'n, what's left of it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Sagetown said:


> All I've done so far today, is walk out on the porch and ponder at all the rain coming down. It's been pouring rain since before daylight, and then it pours it on a little harder. All have a good'n, what's left of it. :hmm3grin2orange:



crap that means it going to rain more here been raining all day lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Sagetown said:


> All I've done so far today, is walk out on the porch and ponder at all the rain coming down. It's been pouring rain since before daylight, and then it pours it on a little harder. All have a good'n, what's left of it. :hmm3grin2orange:



I walked out on the porch today and ponder if I should were a T shirt or go without...lol its sweaty hot here in CA!!!!! weres the cold rainy weather at?? its not here......yet


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> X, you got me pegged. Sher do! You are right. I mean you must be really smart... a genius.Thanks fer yer help in setting me straight. Don't know what I would have done without your words of infinite wisdom and validity. I tell you I feel better knowing yer out there... you dumb son of a #####ing chowderhead. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Guess who made it to be first on my ignore list?
> 
> 
> nanana boo boo, you smell like poo poo





Like I ####ing give a #### about you & your ignore list, you gumming, cornhole, wood riding, wifey selling, dish towel wearing ass packer!!!! I smell like poo poo? I think you been sniffin your own wood...! LOL

MDS.....you instigating ####er you!...............you`re mean!!! LOL




LXT................


----------



## tree MDS

Guido Salvage said:


> Not a junk hoarder, I think the proper term to describe me would be archivist. I am merely preserving my "treasures" for future generations. There are other options to the disposable mentality that is so prevalent today. And people wonder why Americans are seen as wasteful...?
> 
> Just because someone does not conform to your vision of the world does not mean they are lesser individuals or should be the subject of ridicule. They may have a vision of what may happen to their stuff or they may not. The bottom line is that it is their stuff and if it is in compliance with all the applicable codes they are free to do with it as they see fit. It may make you mad, but short of moving, buying their property or erecting a fence I see few options.
> 
> However, I do find it odd that you are complaining about them and their eyesores when you have logs strewn all about. Just because it is not rusting metal does not mean that it may not be an eyesore.



Just to clarify: the wood is going to the dump. I only put it there temporarily (we had been very busy, and the dumps are not open 24/7). All my good wood is behind the shop... I would have explained that to the guy if he had asked in the first place.. instead of sitting in the house all day with the fam losing his mind bored off his old ass, and waiting for me to come home, so he could ruin my day. And there is a difference between commercially zoned property (ours), and residential (his). Whatever though, I am done with this topic. 

And rope, I have enough parts stuffed away to keep my old chevy running for long after I'm dead too. That's different.. and yours is a ford, they suck!! Lol.


----------



## tree md

Sagetown said:


> All I've done so far today, is walk out on the porch and ponder at all the rain coming down. It's been pouring rain since before daylight, and then it pours it on a little harder. All have a good'n, what's left of it. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hope it makes it to this side of I40... We need it bad.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Just to clarify: the wood is going to the dump. I only put it there temporarily (we had been very busy, and the dumps are not open 24/7). All my good wood is behind the shop... I would have explained that to the guy if he had asked in the first place.. instead of sitting in the house all day with the fam losing his mind bored off his old ass, and waiting for me to come home, so he could ruin my day. And there is a difference between commercially zoned property (ours), and residential (his). Whatever though, I am done with this topic.
> 
> And rope, I have enough parts stuffed away to keep my old chevy running for long after I'm dead too. That's different.. and yours is a ford, they suck!! Lol.



Oh yeah well it will take two warehouses to keep that chitty goin as long as my fords oke: You whoreder


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> ...reception at the waffle house, and went to the aquarium in camden for his honeymoon...



Not a bad idea.


----------



## deevo

T:msp_sneakyok advantage of some warmer weather here, changed the oil and switched the knives in chipper. then had to bring the chip truck back into the garage. Had a small coolant leak by the water pump last week, said they fixed it, did a couple of jobs this past week, then went for some diesel for the chipper this morning and was leaking again! Guess where I headed after I saw that! Don't need the chipper truck for this week any how, but want to keep things in "Ready condition" at all times! Have a contractor coming over tomorrow morning, want to build a new triple car garage/work shop, and close in my existing garage to make the house a bit bigger. So gotta get the ball rolling.


----------



## Zale

Picked up a new snow plow today. High temp. today 52. This winter is turning into the warmest on record for our area. On the plus side just got a new contract for a HOA. Beat out Valley Crest which is hard to do.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Just to clarify: the wood is going to the dump. I only put it there temporarily (we had been very busy, and the dumps are not open 24/7). All my good wood is behind the shop... I would have explained that to the guy if he had asked in the first place.. instead of sitting in the house all day with the fam losing his mind bored off his old ass, and waiting for me to come home, so he could ruin my day. And there is a difference between commercially zoned property (ours), and residential (his). Whatever though, I am done with this topic.
> 
> And rope, I have enough parts stuffed away to keep my old chevy running for long after I'm dead too. That's different.. and yours is a ford, they suck!! Lol.



When you get old your trucks will too. They will not be junk to you though they may look like it by then. Its just the way it is. You sometimes cannot seperate an old man from his junk... although you should. Sure he is old cankersore... where do you think yer headed? Same place if your not careful, its a very thin line. No, I am not saying its right nor wrong, it just is. His animosity towards you is most likely brought on by jealousy, of rememberance when he was a young whipper snapper with great tools, trucks and ability. Respect that. Its not like he is some metero-sexual yuppster who lets his foo foo dog crap in yer yard.
Its a sad situation, I hope you two can work it out. Maybe you should tell him no hard feelings and put up a fence.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> T:msp_sneakyok advantage of some warmer weather here, changed the oil and switched the knives in chipper. then had to bring the chip truck back into the garage. Had a small coolant leak by the water pump last week, said they fixed it, did a couple of jobs this past week, then went for some diesel for the chipper this morning and was leaking again! Guess where I headed after I saw that! Don't need the chipper truck for this week any how, but want to keep things in "Ready condition" at all times! Have a contractor coming over tomorrow morning, want to build a new triple car garage/work shop, and close in my existing garage to make the house a bit bigger. So gotta get the ball rolling.



Oh boy! Sounds like some is getting a new water pump. How exciting.


----------



## Sagetown

Zale said:


> Picked up a new snow plow today. High temp. today 52. This winter is turning into the warmest on record for our area. On the plus side just got a new contract for a HOA. Beat out Valley Crest which is hard to do.



With the weather being like it is, did you get it on sale?


----------



## chief116

Today, i got accused of yesterday sideswapping a car in an old money neighborhood here north of boston. We asked a guy to move his 2 vehicles, an old chevy 1500 and a couple year old chrysler, both with scrapes down each side, so we could pull into the 2 driveways directly across from where he was parked. He said no problem, put both cars in his driveway and enjoyed the show all day. We took down a couple of rotten beeches, a ton of adelgid loaded hemlocks and some other standing deadwood, backed out of the driveway and drove away. Get a call today around 10, the boss says i sideswiped the chevy. Told him i didn't, as I had 4 guys watching me do my 15 point turn into #32, 3 employees and the landscrape architecht who subbed us. I don't know what happened at their "meeting," the boss will probably take it and file a claim to keep it from becoming a neighborhood dispute. 

Other than that, took down 2 willows, a couple good sized rotten norway maples, and a couple silver maples at 4 different sites.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I cut and skidded trees today with my tractor and custom 3pt skid plate I built. The thing works great for what I do with it (land is flat and woods is pretty open). I use chains and can hook 4 skids in one turn. 

Still looking for a pto skidding winch, hoping to come across a used deal. I really like my custom rig though, because it has a built in tool box for the saws, gas/oil, wedges and it is light maximizing my payload.

Had a mechanical saw problem, the 440 compression locked. We'll see how bad it is tommorow, I'm guessing it's something simple.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> Oh boy! Sounds like some is getting a new water pump. How exciting.



Merry late Christmas eh? My truck is similar to yours. you got the 460 in it or diesel?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> When you get old your trucks will too. They will not be junk to you though they may look like it by then. Its just the way it is. You sometimes cannot seperate an old man from his junk... although you should. Sure he is old cankersore... where do you think yer headed? Same place if your not careful, its a very thin line. No, I am not saying its right nor wrong, it just is. His animosity towards you is most likely brought on by jealousy, of rememberance when he was a young whipper snapper with great tools, trucks and ability. Respect that. Its not like he is some metero-sexual yuppster who lets his foo foo dog crap in yer yard.
> Its a sad situation, I hope you two can work it out. Maybe you should tell him no hard feelings and put up a fence.



Nah man, we are talking about a half ass never was been loser here. And I am sick of being too nice in life, it is what it is at this point with these types.. I mean its not like I gonna live forever either! I mean I should have never gotten into this situation, but was born into it, so is what it is! The neighboring shack used to be my grandfather's business.. see what I meant about too much for the internet now? Its all good though, I'll figure it out..


----------



## Tree Pig

Huskytree myself and Bomber finished Huskytrees willow today... Fun day. 

Ended up doing basically what was in that diagram, But ended up putting the support rope one crotch high then drawn. Didnt use the block on the butt just tied it off to give us more time in case the hinge failed. 5-1 pull line and it swung perfect. not a lot of room to spare but nothing was damaged and no one was hurt.







doing my best Blakesmaster pose.






Me Huskytree and Bomber... of course they had to call on the big gun for the stump cut.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Huskytree myself and Bomber finished Huskytrees willow today... Fun day.
> 
> Ended up doing basically what was in that diagram, But ended up putting the support rope one crotch high then drawn. Didnt use the block on the butt just tied it off to give us more time in case the hinge failed. 5-1 pull line and it swung perfect. not a lot of room to spare but nothing was damaged and no one was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing my best Blakesmaster pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Huskytree and Bomber... of course they had to call on the big gun for the stump cut.




You're supposed to flex your arm not your gut. lol Good work, guys. You know I coulda come up there and put that little creampuff on the ground for ya for a few bones and a coupla beers. Keep that in mind, I figure there's got to be more to that state than gettin ####faced with Paul and Kyle. hahahaha


----------



## tree md

Nice job guys.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Huskytree myself and Bomber finished Huskytrees willow today... Fun day.
> 
> Ended up doing basically what was in that diagram, But ended up putting the support rope one crotch high then drawn. Didnt use the block on the butt just tied it off to give us more time in case the hinge failed. 5-1 pull line and it swung perfect. not a lot of room to spare but nothing was damaged and no one was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing my best Blakesmaster pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Huskytree and Bomber... of course they had to call on the big gun for the stump cut.



So the three of you finally managed to cut that bad girl down eh? Whew, that must've been some undertaking figuring out how to schedule all that off duty labor onto one jobsite!! Lol.. sorry..


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> You're supposed to flex your arm not your gut. lol Good work, guys. You know I coulda come up there and put that little creampuff on the ground for ya for a few bones and a coupla beers. Keep that in mind, I figure there's got to be more to that state than gettin ####faced with Paul and Kyle. hahahaha





tree md said:


> Nice job guys.



Ill be the first one to admit I was a little nervous on this one... Just spiking that leader to get up to make the cuts the whole leader would shake... and yes MDS I know it would help if I wasnt a gazillion pounds but I dont think it would have helped much that tree was iffy. I think 82 was right by bidding that as a crane job.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> So the three of you finally managed to cut that bad girl down eh? Whew, that must've been some undertaking figuring out how to schedule all that off duty labor onto one jobsite!! Lol.. sorry..



Wasnt hard to schedule at all... I am the boss I gave myself the day off. Burned a vacation day to do it but it was fun so it was worth it.


----------



## tree md

Well, you guys were prudent to use caution with that one. Anytime you are working a leader like that coming out of an old topped cut it is basically the same as sucker growth. There can be hidden defects that are not even visible. I've seen the aftermath when they have let go on their own, even without a 400 pound gorilla in the top...


----------



## treemandan

chief116 said:


> Today, i got accused of yesterday sideswapping a car in an old money neighborhood here north of boston. We asked a guy to move his 2 vehicles, an old chevy 1500 and a couple year old chrysler, both with scrapes down each side, so we could pull into the 2 driveways directly across from where he was parked. He said no problem, put both cars in his driveway and enjoyed the show all day. We took down a couple of rotten beeches, a ton of adelgid loaded hemlocks and some other standing deadwood, backed out of the driveway and drove away. Get a call today around 10, the boss says i sideswiped the chevy. Told him i didn't, as I had 4 guys watching me do my 15 point turn into #32, 3 employees and the landscrape architecht who subbed us. I don't know what happened at their "meeting," the boss will probably take it and file a claim to keep it from becoming a neighborhood dispute.
> 
> Other than that, took down 2 willows, a couple good sized rotten norway maples, and a couple silver maples at 4 different sites.



It would not to hard to figure out the truth on this one.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Merry late Christmas eh? My truck is similar to yours. you got the 460 in it or diesel?



deisel. You?


----------



## Nailsbeats

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Wasnt hard to schedule at all... I am the boss I gave myself the day off. Burned a vacation day to do it but it was fun so it was worth it.



Nice work on that one guys, it was an oddball monster for sure. I like your last pic with the saws, lookin tough.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Put this little fuxker on the ground today. Had an internal debate about how to do it, DZ was wide as it could be, straight down shot for 3/4's of the tree. Considered just wraptoring up and going to town, but we brought the bucket in instead. It made another obstacle to work around and I had to climb out for the far leader and rig it down. Still not convinced I chose the best method, bucket is sweet and all, but it might have been easier just "climbing" with the wraptor and eliminating the extra obstacle below.


----------



## ozzy42

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Huskytree myself and Bomber finished Huskytrees willow today... Fun day.
> 
> Ended up doing basically what was in that diagram, But ended up putting the support rope one crotch high then drawn. Didnt use the block on the butt just tied it off to give us more time in case the hinge failed. 5-1 pull line and it swung perfect. not a lot of room to spare but nothing was damaged and no one was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing my best Blakesmaster pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Huskytree and Bomber... of course they had to call on the big gun for the stump cut.



Good job guys


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Wasnt hard to schedule at all... I am the boss I gave myself the day off. Burned a vacation day to do it but it was fun so it was worth it.



Good to see y'all got it down safe  Good thing that husky were there for the stump


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Huskytree myself and Bomber finished Huskytrees willow today... Fun day.
> 
> Ended up doing basically what was in that diagram, But ended up putting the support rope one crotch high then drawn. Didnt use the block on the butt just tied it off to give us more time in case the hinge failed. 5-1 pull line and it swung perfect. not a lot of room to spare but nothing was damaged and no one was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing my best Blakesmaster pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Huskytree and Bomber... of course they had to call on the big gun for the stump cut.




Did you guy's buy all new saw's and stuff for that job? Even the ax handle is clean and shiny! 
Good job!
Jeff


----------



## Huskytree

umpkin2: Stihl-O-Matic and  Bomber Big thanks for helping me get the willow tree down today. Everything went as planned, nothing damaged, and nobody got hurt! Well Stihl-O-Matics feelings got hurt seeing those husky's going to town!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> Did you guy's buy all new saw's and stuff for that job? Even the ax handle is clean and shiny!
> Good job!
> Jeff



the only thing new on that 660 was the bar... well the piston cylinder and crank are new too I rebuilt the saw this summer. The axe is far from new too. As for the Huskys I cant say about them... they may not be new you know how husky owners they prolly polish them, since thats all they are good for show.


----------



## superjunior

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Huskytree myself and Bomber finished Huskytrees willow today... Fun day.
> 
> Ended up doing basically what was in that diagram, But ended up putting the support rope one crotch high then drawn. Didnt use the block on the butt just tied it off to give us more time in case the hinge failed. 5-1 pull line and it swung perfect. not a lot of room to spare but nothing was damaged and no one was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing my best Blakesmaster pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Huskytree and Bomber... of course they had to call on the big gun for the stump cut.



nice job fellas. glad you guys got er done good and safe


----------



## Zale

Sagetown said:


> With the weather being like it is, did you get it on sale?



I wish, it was ordered 6 weeks ago. No price breaks. Tomorrow they are calling for a inch of rain. If it was colder, that would be about one foot of snow. Oh well.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> the only thing new on that 660 was the bar... well the piston cylinder and crank are new too I rebuilt the saw this summer. The axe is far from new too. As for the Huskys I cant say about them... they may not be new you know how husky owners they prolly polish them, since thats all they are good for show.



Just saying, I had to put on my sunglasses because of the reflection off the sticker's and shiny saw's. Also, you guy's look like poser;s for a mag. 
Should of put on a dirty shirt and played the part!
:eek2:
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Yeah, you should have put on a dirty shirt like Jeff does when he jumps out of the truck to visit the job site for 5 minutes!!! Hehehe!


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Yeah, you should have put on a dirty shirt like Jeff does when he jumps out of the truck to visit the job site for 5 minutes!!! Hehehe!



even had to pick up a bag of topsoil at walmart to get the dirt for the shirt


----------



## jefflovstrom

Don't forget the old hard hat no-one wears! And a safety vest! Looking good!
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Yeah, you should have put on a dirty shirt like Jeff does when he jumps out of the truck to visit the job site for 5 minutes!!! Hehehe!



Well normally I would have had lunch all over my shirt but Huskytree only gave us a bologna sandwich and water so wasnt much that would stand out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well normally I would have had lunch all over my shirt but Huskytree only gave us a bologna sandwich and water so wasnt much that would stand out.



So let me get this straight! 
Your shirt would have been more dirty after this job if you spilled your lunch? Yeah, tricky! 
Jeff


----------



## squad143

It's a nice feeling to get a worrysome tree on the ground safely.

Nice job guys!


----------



## tree md

Had a black guy working with me in Bama over the Summer. Didn't have much in the way of ground skills as I was the first service he had worked for but he worked his ass off. He got to be a pretty fair hand in the end. He would bring a clean shirt with him and throw it on every time we stopped for lunch or at the end of the day. He told me I needed to do the same. Said that's how the pimps do.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Had a black guy working with me in Bama over the Summer. Didn't have much in the way of ground skills as I was the first service he had worked for but he worked his ass off. He got to be a pretty fair hand in the end. He would bring a clean shirt with him and throw it on every time we stopped for lunch or at the end of the day. He told me I needed to do the same. Said that's how the pimps do.



OK, I get it. That must of been what happened! 
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Had a black guy working with me in Bama over the Summer. Didn't have much in the way of ground skills as I was the first service he had worked for but he worked his ass off. He got to be a pretty fair hand in the end. He would bring a clean shirt with him and throw it on every time we stopped for lunch or at the end of the day. He told me I needed to do the same. Said that's how the pimps do.


Yeah wonderful, a clean shirt for lunch and your in Alabama... that means barbecue. Great my clean lunch shirt would be worse then my work shirt.


----------



## tree md

They have got some Killer BBQ in Bama... I miss it just thinking about it. And yes, I would usually go back from lunch with my shirt dirtier than when I left the job... Maybe that's why my groundy kept telling me to change my shirt...


----------



## treeman82

Not a bad day today. Got approval for a large job I bid about a month ago that I never heard back on. Finished a job that I started this summer (removing a bunch of branches over the roof) pruned a magnolia and a hemlock hedge for another client, and then banged out some busted branches on a hickory to finish the day for a third client. To make things better I had another client come running out with money this morning, and got 2 nice checks in the mail. Just put in an order for a Wrapter this evening too.


----------



## ForTheArborist

MDS, fix your problem on that lot, and get that guy off your back with 1 or 2 log stoppers like what I'm thinking. For each one weld up two heavy duty, upside down, steel T's. Connect those T's with a cross bar across the bottom along the ground. Weld on a few vertical pipes off of that bottom bar in between the two upside down T's. 

Now get that tractor out, and shove that thing into place at the edge of your space. Go to dump the logs like always, but dump them straight up to the log stoppers. No more ####ing neighbor problems. 

:msp_thumbup:

I think 5 or 6 inch square tube with 1/2 inch steel will stop anything you got rolling around.

You have a welder, don't you?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ForTheAction said:


> MDS, fix your problem on that lot, and get that guy off your back with 1 or 2 log stoppers like what I'm thinking. For each one weld up two heavy duty, upside down, steel T's. Connect those T's with a cross bar across the bottom along the ground. Weld on a few vertical pipes off of that bottom bar in between the two upside down T's.
> 
> Now get that tractor out, and shove that thing into place at the edge of your space. Go to dump the logs like always, but dump them straight up to the log stoppers. No more ####ing neighbor problems.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I think 5 or 6 inch square tube with 1/2 inch steel will stop anything you got rolling around.
> 
> You have a welder, don't you?



And I thought I stayed up to late!
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist

Oh ya. You're an up stayer later or something.

Hey.......it's only 9.


----------



## ForTheArborist

There you have it.


----------



## treemandan

Did a little more farting around on that yard reclamation job. I am ripping brambles and vines with a 5 foot york rake. I got tired of that after a couple hours, didn't want to pull the truck out so I called my wife and we went out to lunch. 

On the way we went through a Aspy work zone on the dangerous ass S curve down there. There is always a new set of skid marks going off the road, smashed up road signs ( you would think with all the signs there people would slow down and pay attention) and chunks of car all over the place.
Anyway we were headed through but I noticed there was no flagger on our side which I thought a bit unusuall but we followed the line of traffic through the work zone. Once in the zone we barely made it under the outstretched boom going from one side of the road to the other. My wife was driving, when she saw it she jammed the brakes, I had my head in the windsheild looking up when she did it so I had windsheild for lunch.
Once on a job site I was on a errant UPS truck came too close to hitting the outstretched boom. Those guys never wear their selt belts... until they are about to get yanked out and beaten, then they can't get them belts on fast enough. Its fun to watch and to be a part of.
Then we got back from lunch, I ####ed her brains out and went to cut these logs this really rich dude couldn't cut with his rental saw. I was over there about a week ago dropping the trunks for him, one was a broken thing, the top was hanging on the ground. He was concerned, it took longer talking about it than to notch it over. His wife was real excited about him renting the saw.
My wife went to pick up the kid around 5thirty, when they got back it was past 6. Everybody was tired, the kid was in a mood, so was my wife, so was I so I went to lay down and read the latest edition of Psychology Today, fell asleep for awhile then contributed a little more to the lunacy that is we here on Arboristdot####ingcom.


----------



## Reg

Painfully quiet here in Victoria right now, not sure whether thats normal or not here as its only my first year. Its not so much the money but the routine of being a worker and having the release that comes with doing treework everyday. Gotta snap out of it, I've got so much to be greatful for.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Painfully quiet here in Victoria right now, not sure whether thats normal or not here as its only my first year. Its not so much the money but the routine of being a worker and having the release that comes with doing treework everyday. Gotta snap out of it, I've got so much to be greatful for.



I still can't beleive you went there. I mean I thought you had a family, shop and everything sitting flush back home.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Ya, Reg. I bet they're never going to stop asking in Vic, "Are you from England?" :bang:


----------



## Reg

treemandan said:


> I still can't beleive you went there. I mean I thought you had a family, shop and everything sitting flush back home.



Yeah I know Dan. And whats worse is that I made it so I cant go back for several years at least, but thats another story. Funny thing is when Ive moved away in the past it always brought me and my partner at the time closer together, but this time its done the total opposite between me and the wife....I mean its absolutely terrible, and we've been through some bad stuff in the past but always stood united through it all....not this time. I know my mind is playin tricks on me though and I'm not thinking straight....this is what happens when I'm not busy, I slide really fast.


----------



## Reg

ForTheAction said:


> Ya, Reg. I bet they're never going to stop asking in Vic, "Are you from England?" :bang:



the locals are pretty good actually, I have to say....and I work with some great guys. Face to face communication in England is very different though, the tone, humour and body language can be vey subtle yet meaningful....probably because its such an old place, if you know what I mean. I'm not the funniest guy in the world thats for sure, but I have my moments. I've already give up on being funny here though, they just look at me like I'm weird....so I just keep it simple now and try not to cause offense to anyone.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Reg said:


> the locals are pretty good actually, I have to say....and I work with some great guys. Face to face communication in England is very different though, the tone, humour and body language can be vey subtle yet meaningful....probably because its such an old place, if you know what I mean. I'm not the funniest guy in the world thats for sure, but I have my moments. I've already give up on being funny here though, they just look at me like I'm weird....so I just keep it simple now and try not to cause offense to anyone.



Yeah, I do know what you mean. That's what I like about the old place, Reg. 

This place is sort of both. Nearer the inner city, people have more subtleties than the suburbs especially further out. They don't have the ear for it. It's like they're deaf to a degree. "Huh"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Second hot and frustrating day pushing council trees back from the parameter of a tennis club. Since the quote the courts had been pulled up and it was like a really really really big sandbox. Needless to say the chipper is now very blunt. Nothing exciting. Lots of people came to use the top courts, my lab was in tennis ball heaven. 
We were warned about an abusive neighbour who had been really nasty with one of the lovely female club members. We tried to get the part he was concerned with on the quiet, stealth silky styles. But he spotted us after an hour and came steaming over. I gave him a short,firm but polite"we are doing the legal thing, sod off" speech and he sodded of! Apparently I was the first person he hasnt raved at!
Got the job finished, the guys got some beers on the club who were happy with our hard work so a happy day.

Ah now its icy cold rum and coke time.


----------



## sgreanbeans

We are in our second day of our yard reno as well, took a hedge branch in the knee, one of the thorns buried itself into the side of my knee, HURTS LIKE A MOFO, didnt break off, in and out real quick. 
My legs are spent from walking up and down a hill for the last 2 days, maybe staying in today, at the point where I need the machine in there but its been getting pretty warm here, fear it will be too slimy and I wont get it out, may hold off till the temp drops! Looking for excuses to stay off my leg!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Gonna finish up some storm cleanup from the oct storm today, then over to this HO house to pull over some trees for him to cut up. Should have to go over two more times and I should be done then. Been stopping by and cutting a few trees here and there since Nov. Greatest thing is he cleans it all up.


----------



## tree MDS

Reg said:


> Yeah I know Dan. And whats worse is that I made it so I cant go back for several years at least, but thats another story. Funny thing is when Ive moved away in the past it always brought me and my partner at the time closer together, but this time its done the total opposite between me and the wife....I mean its absolutely terrible, and we've been through some bad stuff in the past but always stood united through it all....not this time. I know my mind is playin tricks on me though and I'm not thinking straight....this is what happens when I'm not busy, I slide really fast.



Sounds like a dark time man, sorry to hear it. I'm sure you will figure it out. Best of luck!

As far as the not being busy and sliding real fast, I can hear ya there! Finished my last bigger job Saturday, and am already losing my mind!! People like us were made to do what we do.. it gets a little tricky indeed just sitting around! Actually, this has proved to be the toughest part of self employment for me (at times). 

Again, best of luck!


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not sure what part of PA your from, but I am always looking for more work. I like to keep busy.



Thanks for the offer, I am from the Reading area. Do you have any pics of some of your work?


----------



## NCTREE

Finished up those seven pins yesterday, the backs feeling much better just needed to get back to work. Gotta fix a flat on the trailer then off to grind some stumps. Taking the day off tomorrow to go to the PA farm show with the old lady then its more stumps on friday.


----------



## tree md

Got up at 5 to hunt but my leg is gimped up this morning too. Gonna lay off of it again today and do some office work I really need to get done. Hate not being able to get out and work or hunt but it's a good thing it happened during the slow season. I have really gotten a lot of office work done in the past week that I have really needed to do but have been procrastinating on.

Yes Reg, it does slow down here in the Winter. ever see the movie The Shining??? Might be a good thing that you are on your own through the long Winter... 

And BTW, you're working with Canadians... They have no sense of humor.


----------



## superjunior

not getting an early start as I had wanted, but I'm headin down to the river to catch me some steelhead. river looks perfect


----------



## squad143

TimberMcPherson said:


> I gave him a short,firm but polite"we are doing the legal thing, sod off" speech and he sodded of! Apparently I was the first person he hasnt raved at!



Iit's amazing how many people won't mess with you when you're gunning a chainsaw.


----------



## tree md

Woohoo, my phone is heating up today!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Good to see y'all got it down safe  Good thing that husky were there for the stump



Nah, that ain't how it went down rope.They needed a husky up on the brittle leader ,just in case they needed to unload some deadweight in a hurry.:msp_biggrin:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sEC98Ge-Dc

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ForTheArborist

ozzy42 said:


> Nah, that ain't how it went down rope.They needed a husky up on the brittle leader ,just in case they needed to unload some deadweight in a hurry.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Threw It on The Ground! SNL Skit - YouTube
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Had to put that one on the facebook page. They'll be crying after they see that one.


----------



## ForTheArborist

I just went and took a look at 90' Euc with a 3' base dia. 

I told him I'd do it for free, and that I love this stuff. Heck, I'm just in it for the action. It went pretty well after that. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Reg

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like a dark time man, sorry to hear it. I'm sure you will figure it out. Best of luck!
> 
> As far as the not being busy and sliding real fast, I can hear ya there! Finished my last bigger job Saturday, and am already losing my mind!! People like us were made to do what we do.. it gets a little tricky indeed just sitting around! Actually, this has proved to be the toughest part of self employment for me (at times).
> 
> Again, best of luck!



Hey thanks MDS, and others. I'm glad you get it.

I did get a couple of days in last week, one was cleaning out a big fir. Looked at it from a far when I should have gotten closer....I've cursed so many others for doing that very thing many times. Fool. Measured it at 170, took ages....but on this occasion there was nowhere else that I needed to be thereafter so I'll just take it as a lesson. Got real lucky getting the throwline through a whole lot of snags to get me past the first 90. Dont expect anything to come in at all this week though. I might go out running early mornings. I miss my workshop.View attachment 216718
View attachment 216719
View attachment 216720
View attachment 216721
View attachment 216722


----------



## Blakesmaster

Reg said:


> Hey thanks MDS, and others. I'm glad you get it.
> 
> I did get a couple of days in last week, one was cleaning out a big fir. Looked at it from a far when I should have gotten closer....I've cursed so many others for doing that very thing many times. Fool. Measured it at 170, took ages....but on this occasion there was nowhere else that I needed to be thereafter so I'll just take it as a lesson. Got real lucky getting the throwline through a whole lot of snags to get me past the first 90. Dont expect anything to come in at all this week though. I might go out running early mornings. I miss my workshop.View attachment 216718
> View attachment 216719
> View attachment 216720
> View attachment 216721
> View attachment 216722



Big tree. Wraptor woulda been sweet on that deal. 

I tried the exercise routine during the winter a few years ago, never stuck with it once the season rolled around, and never got back into it. I exert so much physical effort at my job that doing it for free seems wrong. Though it was nice to come into the season as strong as I went out. This year I'm just trying to keep some projects going to keep me going, working on trucks, the house, firewood, etc. I don't really care for it while I'm doing it but it makes me feel better than sitting around all day doing nothing.


----------



## tree md

That's one of the things I love about bow hunting. I usually hike a mile or 2 into the woods before daylight, then hike back out for lunch, then hike in and out again after lunch. Not as physical as tree work but it does keep me active.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakesmaster said:


> Big tree. Wraptor woulda been sweet on that deal.
> 
> I tried the exercise routine during the winter a few years ago, never stuck with it once the season rolled around, and never got back into it. I exert so much physical effort at my job that doing it for free seems wrong. Though it was nice to come into the season as strong as I went out. This year I'm just trying to keep some projects going to keep me going, working on trucks, the house, firewood, etc. I don't really care for it while I'm doing it but it makes me feel better than sitting around all day doing nothing.



I was just gonna mention firewood, it keeps a guy going when other stuff is slow. Great exercise, you have something to show for it, and since I got some ported saws and my custom skid plate on my tractor, it's actually a little exciting again.


----------



## tree md

I did some work for a local preacher a couple of years back. I did his church, his house and his daughter's house all in a package deal. He wanted me to leave him some firewood cut and stacked so I did. While I was cutting his firewood he was out there hanging with me. Pretty cool old guy. He told me something to the effect that the lord provides heat twice with firewood. Once while you're cutting it and once while your burning it.


----------



## treeman82

Pruned busted branches out of 4 large red oaks, and cabled 1 crappy red maple. Chipped 3 small brush piles from yesterday, and had 1 client come running out with money... finished too late to hit the post office though


----------



## TreeAce

I went to see my doctor yesterday. Mostly for a general check up and a cholestrol check. Of course its to high. Anyway, he said my shoulder problem is tentinitus. He gave me an "order" for physical therapy. I will check it out. Otherwise just more rain here. Crazy. I hear its gponna get cold by Friday and stay that way. I hope so cuz I want the ground to freeze.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Hey thanks MDS, and others. I'm glad you get it.
> 
> I did get a couple of days in last week, one was cleaning out a big fir. Looked at it from a far when I should have gotten closer....I've cursed so many others for doing that very thing many times. Fool. Measured it at 170, took ages....but on this occasion there was nowhere else that I needed to be thereafter so I'll just take it as a lesson. Got real lucky getting the throwline through a whole lot of snags to get me past the first 90. Dont expect anything to come in at all this week though. I might go out running early mornings. I miss my workshop.View attachment 216718
> View attachment 216719
> View attachment 216720
> View attachment 216721
> View attachment 216722



Running? Why? Are you being chased?


----------



## treemandan

Somebody asked about this so I took some pics of the job I just did with it.


----------



## treemandan

Hey Reg, chin up dude. Women? Ya can't live with em. But if you wanna stop by for supper I'll make you a plate.










And you think people get freaked at YOUR sense of humor? Hell, they are bout ready to haul me off for some deep psychological testing.


----------



## tree md

Lmao!


----------



## ForTheArborist

Well that felt good. I just landed a job I was sure would fall out because I figured low ballers would take it. 

90' Euc
3' base dia
$1,400

I still feel like that was two low, but the lowballers have me crawling in my skin out here.


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned some big magnolias today. The neighbor across the street was moving out and had some stuff out by his Penske truck. When I was about to head up the second tree my new groundie says, "Look at that big chainsaw!" I ended up picking up this beaut for 150 bucks! Apparently the guy used it to slab some boards to make furniture. I dropped it off at the shop to get it going again. For that price it was worth the risk. Even if it is toasted I could use it for parts for my other 394.

View attachment 216829


----------



## newsawtooth

treemandan said:


> And you think people get freaked at YOUR sense of humor? Hell, they are bout ready to haul me off for some deep psychological testing.




No need for testing, Dan-o. Empirical evidence suggests you're pretty far gone.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> Painfully quiet here in Victoria right now, not sure whether thats normal or not here as its only my first year. Its not so much the money but the routine of being a worker and having the release that comes with doing treework everyday. Gotta snap out of it, I've got so much to be greatful for.



People go to victoria for two reasons, to die (oldies) or vacation. No one goes there for work, I figured you were living off royalties from all those you tube vids you got. Can you not get a work permit,at least just for the winter time in the U.S. You could be climbing five days a week, get a break from the wife and be home by six friday night, seattle is only couple hours away.


----------



## ForTheArborist

mikewhite85 said:


> Pruned some big magnolias today. The neighbor across the street was moving out and had some stuff out by his Penske truck. When I was about to head up the second tree my new groundie says, "Look at that big chainsaw!" I ended up picking up this beaut for 150 bucks! Apparently the guy used it to slab some boards to make furniture. I dropped it off at the shop to get it going again. For that price it was worth the risk. Even if it is toasted I could use it for parts for my other 394.
> 
> View attachment 216829



Looks like mine with a full wrap handle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ForTheAction said:


> I just went and took a look at 90' Euc. :msp_unsure:



On Google?
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist

jefflovstrom said:


> On Google?
> Jeff



Nope, big Bing. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ForTheAction said:


> Well that felt good. I just landed a job I was sure would fall out because I figured low ballers would take it.
> 
> 90' Euc
> 3' base dia
> $1,400
> 
> I still feel like that was two low, but the lowballers have me crawling in my skin out here.



Pic's or you are full of crap.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Pic's or you are full of crap.
> Jeff



You are a barrel of laugh's,
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist

mr. holden wood said:


> People go to victoria for two reasons, to die (oldies) or vacation. No one goes there for work, I figured you were living off royalties from all those you tube vids you got. Can you not get a work permit,at least just for the winter time in the U.S. You could be climbing five days a week, get a break from the wife and be home by six friday night, seattle is only couple hours away.



There's money in those retirement zones. My pops runs a good sized landscaping service in the Ozarks, and he get's paid great. I mean great, but he's the type you know. Reg, you're no less, and I'm sure you're going to find your niche up there fast.


----------



## Reg

mr. holden wood said:


> People go to victoria for two reasons, to die (oldies) or vacation. No one goes there for work, I figured you were living off royalties from all those you tube vids you got. Can you not get a work permit,at least just for the winter time in the U.S. You could be climbing five days a week, get a break from the wife and be home by six friday night, seattle is only couple hours away.



I dont think you can get a work permit as an Arborist, its just not specialised or sought after enough. I did alright here throughout the summer upto mid December....and did actually get word from a contactor just earlier asking me if I'm ready to fire up again, so there'll be something next week at least. I've just got to get through Jan and then hopefully it'll pick up. I was looking online at worshop equipment earlier. I'm going to get on with that I think, had some ideas for a new gadget this afternoon.


----------



## ForTheArborist

I'd take some pics when I'm looking over the jobs while the custy is not there, but it's too juvenile to pull out the camera with them there in the middle of it all.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I love chipping concrete..................I mean hedge.


----------



## superjunior

Played hookey yesterday and snuck down to the river. One flyfisherman in my hole and two more jackasses showed up throwing giant spoons - idiots... Had to put a schoolin on them and landed 3 beautiful trout while trying to convince them that steelhead usually don't run this far up river and they should take up a different hobby somewhere far away from me :msp_tongue:

Back to work today - pulled everything off the trucks and now going through all the hand tools, ropes and rigging gear. Taking inventory on everything, seeing what needs to be fixed or replaced. Then to put the plows back on the pick ups as we are supposed to get hammered with snow again


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just finished Shigo's New Tree Biology, now I have to read the 150pg dictionary at the back! Don't think I did too bad, Wife bought me both Modern Arboriculture and NTB for Christmas, done with both. After this, Stern - Intro to plant Biology. 
Of the bazzillion things that I think I learned, the fact that Shigo HATED hackers was the best!
He never missed a opportunity to blast them, even tho it was done tastefully and tactfully, he still blasted them! Then he showed a pic of some African tree with the nastiest thorns ever!, said that, every time someone tops a tree, they should be made to slide down this tree!


----------



## tree md

That's what I did last week; work on equipment. Got a ####load of crap done. Rewired my stumper and put new teeth on it, serviced every one of my saws and sharpened every chain I have (around 30). Got my 044 running well again and got my 260 back from being rebuilt. Missed that saw! I also got a jack welded on the tongue of my stumper trailer.

Also got my webpage finished and listed it in several directories. Also worked on ads and put a few local ads out.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> That's what I did last week; work on equipment. Got a ####load of crap done. Rewired my stumper and put new teeth on it, serviced every one of my saws and sharpened every chain I have (around 30). Got my 044 running well again and got my 260 back from being rebuilt. Missed that saw! I also got a jack welded on the tongue of my stumper trailer.
> 
> Also got my webpage finished and listed it in several directories. Also worked on ads and put a few local ads out.



did you do your website yourself?


----------



## tree md

Yeah. I was going to pay someone to do it but decided to go ahead and try to do one on my own first. I got some good advice from some of the guys on here who have done their own and gave it a shot. It came out pretty good I think. I mean, I am no web designer by any stretch of the imagination but I was able to convey my message without the site looking too cheesy IMO. However, I am a much better treeman that I am a web designer...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Whats your webpage address? I built my own site also. www.jaredslawnandtree.com


----------



## tree md

Complete Tree Service Serving Tulsa Metro and All of Green Country


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> deisel. You?



460 gasser! Was looking for a diesel, but couldn't find a decent one for what I wanted to spend, the one I ended up getting is a solid truck, only issue so far was the water pump, wasn't a whole lot of $ to fix. I am looking for under body storage/tool boxes for it right now. Plan on keeping it for 5 years. No rust on it and runs great. just likes to visit gas stations a lot!:msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whats your webpage address? I built my own site also. www.jaredslawnandtree.com



How do you like that Bobcat stump grinder? What model of bobcat are you running it with?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thats my friends bobcat grinder. He likes it alot. The only bad thing is it tears up the yard getting in. I used to have him come grind all my stumps until i got my rayco 1625sjr. Updating my website is on my list, but with all this warm weather, I am trying to get jobs, and maintanence done first. Its alot nicer to be sitting at a computer when its below freezing out rather then changing oil.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> Complete Tree Service Serving Tulsa Metro and All of Green Country



Nice website md!


----------



## squad143

ForTheAction said:


> Well that felt good. I just landed a job I was sure would fall out because I figured low ballers would take it.
> 
> 90' Euc
> 3' base dia
> $1,400
> 
> I still feel like that was two low, but the lowballers have me crawling in my skin out here.



Problem with winning the rat race...... 

You're still a rat. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice website md!



Thanks bud. Yours is very well put together IMO.

How did you come up with your company logo and graphic? I need to do the same but want to come up with a unique logo graphic so I don't violate any copyright laws.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> I am looking for under body storage/tool boxes for it right now



Check out "Traction" truck parts: Traction: Find a Traction Store
There is a store in Barrie.

I bought my 36" underbody box from them and found their sale price to be better than Princess Auto's sale price.



Have not taken the sled out yet.:msp_angry:
If this warm weather keeps up I may have to bring the equipment out of the garage.


----------



## superjunior

You guys got some nice looking sites there. I bought a domain name and have been trying to get my site together but it's a little tougher then I thought, at least the one I bought. Like you said MD I'm more of a tree guy and don't know my way around computers that well. I may have to hire someone to help me out


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Thanks bud. Yours is very well put together IMO.
> 
> How did you come up with your company logo and graphic? I need to do the same but want to come up with a unique logo graphic so I don't violate any copyright laws.



Aww shucks just live my friend 


Waylon Jennings - Good Ol' Boys - YouTube


----------



## TreeAce

tree md said:


> Complete Tree Service Serving Tulsa Metro and All of Green Country



Nice.


----------



## squad143

tree md said:


> How did you come up with your company logo and graphic? I need to do the same but want to come up with a unique logo graphic so I don't violate any copyright laws.



I did some tree work for an artist last fall and got to talking to him after the job was completed. He is the artist that does the cartoon work for the Mercury outboard motor calendars. He is now working on something for me for my company. Looking forward to seeing what he comes up with.

Here is some of the work he does: Robert Van Nood Creative - illustration, graphic design, public service campaigns, advertising cartoons, corporate branding, large art murals


----------



## tree MDS

I am still gimping around with this knee thing. It has been out since sunday when I woke up with it out of nowhere. It was about 60% better yesterday than the day before.. then I decided to do way too much, so now I'm back to where I was! Grr.. it was almost gone!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> Thanks bud. Yours is very well put together IMO.
> 
> How did you come up with your company logo and graphic? I need to do the same but want to come up with a unique logo graphic so I don't violate any copyright laws.



The guy that does my truck lettering came up with it for me.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I am still gimping around with this knee thing. It has been out since sunday when I woke up with it out of nowhere. It was about 60% better yesterday than the day before.. then I decided to do way too much, so now I'm back to where I was! Grr.. it was almost gone!



Hey bro check out them scooter chairs.


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> You guys got some nice looking sites there. I bought a domain name and have been trying to get my site together but it's a little tougher then I thought, at least the one I bought. Like you said MD I'm more of a tree guy and don't know my way around computers that well. I may have to hire someone to help me out



I may eventually pay someone to help me optimize mine for search engines. That's a big part of it. Having a website is great. Making it where people can find it is greater... 

Whatever you do, if your domain name is the same as your company name do not let it expire and loose it. I did that 10 years ago and just got mine back this year. Someone stole it out from under me when I let it expire. I used to get all kinds of work off of my old webpage and was really pissed when I let someone steal it out from under me. Ha, I am still getting email from Sherrill Tree that I have missed for 10 years on my old domain addy.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Hey bro check out them scooter chairs.



Lol. Don't laugh, I wouldn't mind one about now! It took me like two minutes to get up from my office chair just now. it turns out the leg dont like being bent too much! Looks like I will have to do my ass busting on you ####s from the recliner with my laptop today! Lol. I am waiting for a friend to drop off a vicodin.. I hate those things these days, but WTF, at least I'll be able to do a little something maybe.


----------



## tree MDS

To tree, or not to tree.. that is the question! hahahaha....


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Don't laugh, I wouldn't mind one about now! It took me like two minutes to get up from my office chair just now. it turns out the leg dont like being bent too much! Looks like I will have to do my ass busting on you ####s from the recliner with my laptop today! Lol. I am waiting for a friend to drop off a vicodin.. I hate those things these days, but WTF, at least I'll be able to do a little something maybe.



Just suck it up, pain killers make you think your ok. I take tylenall sure the pain still there but it keeps you from being stupid! Anyway is it the left knee ,right knee or we knee :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

I have been taking 800 Milligram I B Profane pills that I had from an old script for my knee this week. I used all of them up and now I'm taking Aleve when I need to. But I am feeling much better. Maybe not well enough to dance with my stumper on the edge of a 15' retaining wall in a half inch of snow but better none the less.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I have been taking 800 Milligram I B Profane pills that I had from an old script for my knee this week. I used all of them up and now I'm taking Aleve when I need to. But I am feeling much better. Maybe not well enough to dance with my stumper on the edge of a 15' retaining wall in a half inch of snow but better none the less.



Yes it reduces swelling so good choice 

I have been using extract I made from willow bark for years but i'm out so decided to use tylenall because i can't take n-saids with my blood pressure meds.


----------



## tree md

Willow bark is what the Indians used. It's where aspirin derived from.

Be careful with Tylenol, a good friend of mine died young from taking it on a regular basis. His family owned a sausage company back in GA. He processed deer and butchered all of my deer for me back in the day, His hands and joints would ache from working in his refrigerated butcher shop all day and he would take Tylenol constantly. His kidneys and liver finally failed on him. He was on dialysis for the last two years of his life and died in his mid 40's.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> I have been taking 800 Milligram I B Profane pills that I had from an old script for my knee this week. I used all of them up and now I'm taking Aleve when I need to. But I am feeling much better. Maybe not well enough to dance with my stumper on the edge of a 15' retaining wall in a half inch of snow but better none the less.



I was just on it way too much yesterday, or I'm pretty sure it would've been better by now. This one old bag was like a friggin billy goat, took me on quite the hike, climbing horse fences, etc. Turned into a $2400 job that we should be able to do in a day, anyhow.. oh, and we had to dump the trucks and remove all the junk wood from over by my white trashy neighbor's roached out 80's ford collection! Lol. :msp_tongue:


----------



## ForTheArborist

squad143 said:


> Problem with winning the rat race......
> 
> You're still a rat. :msp_rolleyes:



Rat???????????? 


:computer2:


----------



## TreeAce

Well I thought I was gonna go to physical therapy for the tentinitus in my shoulder but then I talked to my insurance company. They want me to pay so much outa pocket before the 80/20 even kicks in that when you figure it all out it's..it's...FCKN BS. According to my calculations, I would be ATLEAST 2/3 into the cost of a wraptor by spring. I found a list of 4 excersises I can do at home or the gym by myself anyway. I think the main problem is, per my wife, I have an income,and insurance, and i am not a female with a couple of kids and no man around (that anyone knows about). So with those things in mind...ya, its gona be expensive :msp_unsure:


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> Rat????????????
> 
> 
> :computer2:



You do this on purpose, huh? You have been trying to pick up the slack for the old man lately, correct?

I mean it's awful coincidental that as soon as that old ********** shuts the #### up for a few days, you kick it into ####ing overdrive!! Just an observation..


----------



## ForTheArborist

Sometimes I can't believe what some of you will say. That goes for the actual tree logic around here too. That I don't mean in a bad way. But a guy like MDS....a flying, gimpy kneed, bat out of hell.....I know the rest of you decent breeds know what I'm talking about. :hmm3grin2orange:

Oh well, so I'm the wittle rat of the day, ay? Watn't that because I didn't get more cheese for the Euc, or was that just a shot in the dark, Squad? :msp_mellow:


----------



## squad143

squad143 said:


> Problem with winning the rat race......
> 
> You're still a rat. :msp_rolleyes:



Just an expression some of us use up here.

Thought it was appropriate for the situation. Your bidding against low ballers and you get the job with a bid that you think is too low for the job.

If I have to point it out: You have become the lowballer.

Not slagging just looking at the obvious. 
Guess when things get tough, we all have a point when we compromise our values.


----------



## ForTheArborist

Yeah probably, but you ain't ever been this low, and it can't get any lower in this country unless I go out of the country. How low you can go??? Well until you burn out your inside in anger and despise. Luckily that just makes my brains turn on full stream. I'm finding the ropes which is what's upposed to happen. Basically I'm getting in to where I'm replacing all of the peanut jobs with better paydays. They could obviously be better even yet, and they will. It's a tricky thing. Danm tricky thig,


----------



## ForTheArborist




----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> Yeah probably, but you ain't ever been this low, and it can't get any lower in this country unless I go out of the country. How low you can go??? Well until you burn out your inside in anger and despise. Luckily that just makes my brains turn on full stream. I'm finding the ropes which is what's upposed to happen. Basically I'm getting in to where I'm replacing all of the peanut jobs with better paydays. They could obviously be better even yet, and they will. It's a tricky thing. Danm tricky thig,



If the tree thing turns out to be too much for you, I'm sure there are other more appropriate jobs out there for ya.. maybe you could be the guy that collects the shopping carts.. perhaps selling girl scout cookies.. I mean there's a lot of good jobs out there man, you just gotta get out there and hunt them down!!


----------



## ForTheArborist

Yeh, maybe I could sell the trucks, get an econo sports car, and turn some pizzas around town. Turn n burn, baby. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> Yeh, maybe I could sell the trucks, get an econo sports car, and turn some pizzas around town. Turn n burn, baby. :msp_thumbup:



Got any pics of these trucks?? I love equipment pics!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Got any pics of these trucks?? I love equipment pics!!



I think it looks like this


----------



## ForTheArborist

Chit, that one there basically is my bruiser, but the dent is on the other side. :msp_thumbup: Kids seem to like it. They're always getting in it, and pretending their driving the danm thing. I can't blame anyone.





Smells like smoke n chit too, SthilO. If I were you, I'd run one of your boys over with a little spot through those windows every once in a while and not in the day light either, you dufus. :msp_mad:

So what about my trucks, MDS. Are you or aren't you going to slap some steel together, and keep those logs from denting the neighbor's battle wagons again???


----------



## ForTheArborist

I'm just putting a few things in order before fly to Hawaii at 4am tomorrow. #1 on the adventure list - multi-mile long zip line.


----------



## tree MDS

ForTheAction said:


> Chit, that one there basically is my bruiser, but the dent is on the other side. :msp_thumbup: Kids seem to like it. They're always getting in it, and pretending their driving the danm thing. I can't blame anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smells like smoke n chit too, SthilO. If I were you, I'd run one of your boys over with a little spot through those windows every once in a while and not in the day light either, you dufus. :msp_mad:
> 
> So what about my trucks, MDS. Are you or aren't you going to slap some steel together, and keep those logs from denting the neighbor's battle wagons again???



Nice attempt at derailing things from my original question, but it's not happening. Now can we see some pics of these trucks or what man?? I mean it's really not all that hard.. and we spend enough time reading your drivel, I think you owe us a little something.. just to make sure we really aren't just talking to some helmet wearing retard posting from his mom's basement! Just saying.


----------



## ForTheArborist

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

It's still not working. I mean, we even have pics of the big gay fat cop in a tree man, surely you can do something here.. and please not that lame pine pic where nobody can figure out what the hell they're looking at either!

Still waiting??


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Willow bark is what the Indians used. It's where aspirin derived from.
> 
> Be careful with Tylenol, a good friend of mine died young from taking it on a regular basis. His family owned a sausage company back in GA. He processed deer and butchered all of my deer for me back in the day, His hands and joints would ache from working in his refrigerated butcher shop all day and he would take Tylenol constantly. His kidneys and liver finally failed on him. He was on dialysis for the last two years of his life and died in his mid 40's.



I rarely take anything

I do use wild plants in my medicine arsenal. No I don't smoke it either lol


----------



## tree md

2 for 2 today. Just got back from my two bids. Sold both of them.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> If the tree thing turns out to be too much for you, I'm sure there are other more appropriate jobs out there for ya.. maybe you could be the guy that collects the shopping carts.. perhaps selling girl scout cookies.. I mean there's a lot of good jobs out there man, you just gotta get out there and hunt them down!!



Those are above his pay grade! It's girl guide cookies not scouts! come on man! lol! I know this because I am eating a box of my daughters girl guide cookies right now! (okay not the whole box just half)


----------



## deevo

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I think it looks like this



Is that FTA's new ride>? Mexican gigilo mobile?:biggrin:


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Nice attempt at derailing things from my original question, but it's not happening. Now can we see some pics of these trucks or what man?? I mean it's really not all that hard.. and we spend enough time reading your drivel, I think you owe us a little something.. just to make sure we really aren't just talking to some helmet wearing retard posting from his mom's basement! Just saying.



He drives his mom's Chevette!


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Check out "Traction" truck parts: Traction: Find a Traction Store
> There is a store in Barrie.
> 
> I bought my 36" underbody box from them and found their sale price to be better than Princess Auto's sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> Have not taken the sled out yet.:msp_angry:
> If this warm weather keeps up I may have to bring the equipment out of the garage.



Thanks, that is where I am getting them actually, my dad's neighbour actually owns it! Got my nice shiny simulators there for my chip truck! Good people to deal with as well! I put 300 k on my sled so far, we have a little snow, but trails not fully opened yet. Took the girls skiing (their first time) yesterday at Mt St Louis Moonstone. Was a great day for that, everyone had a good time. :cool2:


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Don't laugh, I wouldn't mind one about now! It took me like two minutes to get up from my office chair just now. it turns out the leg dont like being bent too much! Looks like I will have to do my ass busting on you ####s from the recliner with my laptop today! Lol. I am waiting for a friend to drop off a vicodin.. I hate those things these days, but WTF, at least I'll be able to do a little something maybe.



Maybe AA has an extra you can borrow!:hmm3grin2orange:Seriously hope it gets better for you man.


----------



## TreeAce

TreeAce said:


> Well I thought I was gonna go to physical therapy for the tentinitus in my shoulder but then I talked to my insurance company. They want me to pay so much outa pocket before the 80/20 even kicks in that when you figure it all out it's..it's...FCKN BS. According to my calculations, I would be ATLEAST 2/3 into the cost of a wraptor by spring. I found a list of 4 excersises I can do at home or the gym by myself anyway. I think the main problem is, per my wife, I have an income,and insurance, and i am not a female with a couple of kids and no man around (that anyone knows about). So with those things in mind...ya, its gona be expensive :msp_unsure:



And check this out. Upon further investigation, I find out what the therapy place charges the Insurance company. OK, its 165.00 to come in and meet with a therapist. Not sure how long that takes but I figure not to long. And then...they charge for therapy by the quater. I thougth that would be 2 hours, ya know..a quater of a day, as in an 8 hour day. NO NO silly me, it's a quater HOUR as in fifteen minutes. The part that through me off was the 75.00 part. YA, 75.00 per FIFTEEN MINUTES! WTF...... am I crazy to think that is insane? No wonder my insurance doesnt cover much these days. These people are pounding em in the u no where


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Aww shucks just live my friend
> 
> 
> Waylon Jennings - Good Ol' Boys - YouTube



The Original Sound of General Lee - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

The A-Team - YouTube


----------



## Big L

Don't know about this thread and some of the feuding goin' on here ... anyway ...

Stopped by a friends to cut up a 10' length of 24" red oak (and help him load the rounds into his truck) with a new chain on my saw, and yup ... you guessed it, on the last cut hit an embedded chunk of granite!! This isn't the first time this has happened around here, how the hell do stones get embedded in a tree near the trunk?? Don't know, but it sure as hell pisses me off! 

Hope you'll had a better ending to your day.


----------



## ForTheArborist

My ground captiain says high ya'll, and he text me this. We just got to the big Euc job. TTYL


----------



## squad143

ForTheAction said:


> Yeh, maybe I could sell the trucks, get an econo sports car, and turn some pizzas around town. Turn n burn, baby. :msp_thumbup:



I'd keep the truck.........

Holds more pizzas:biggrin:


Seriously though, hope things get better for you.

Don't need to tell you how a downturn in the economy sucks.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Those are above his pay grade! It's girl guide cookies not scouts! come on man! lol! I know this because I am eating a box of my daughters girl guide cookies right now! (okay not the whole box just half)



I call Bullshi*t. 

I bet you eat the whole box.:hmm3grin2orange:


Have not seen Robin on here for a while. You still working wih him?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Spent two days in southern IN working with TeamTree (Steve K. his it's company name too.) Took the tops out of some very large oaks for him and showed him some more of the GRCS capabilities. He's going to buy one now.

I was supposed to be down there for 4-5 days, but had to cut it short when there were predictions of my wife maybe having to blow 6-12 inches of snow


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Frankinstined my chipper today*

I want a new chipper with a winch but its not in the budget right now. So I made some little mods to my chipper today. I bought a 2000lb winch on sale at harbor freight for $50, made a bracket for the rollers and bolted/ wire it up to the chipper today. I know, I know. Its not a real chipper winch, but I thought I could at least use it to pull the limbs / logs that 3 or 4 guys could move with it to the chipper. My chipper is only a 12" chipper so nothing will be too big of a piece. I am gonna be the only one that runs it. I got a 10' remote. The only thing I will have to be carefull of is that the feed rollers are in neutural because I dont want to suck the winch cable into the chipper.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> I call Bullshi*t.
> 
> I bet you eat the whole box.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Have not seen Robin on here for a while. You still working wih him?



okay, I ate half the box today! I will send you an email later rether thing


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> I want a new chipper with a winch but its not in the budget right now. So I made some little mods to my chipper today. I bought a 2000lb winch on sale at harbor freight for $50, made a bracket for the rollers and bolted/ wire it up to the chipper today. I know, I know. Its not a real chipper winch, but I thought I could at least use it to pull the limbs / logs that 3 or 4 guys could move with it to the chipper. My chipper is only a 12" chipper so nothing will be too big of a piece. I am gonna be the only one that runs it. I got a 10' remote. The only thing I will have to be carefull of is that the feed rollers are in neutural because I dont want to suck the winch cable into the chipper.




great idea but if you were going to go through all that you should have put a better winch on it... in two weeks when that HF thing burns out your going to have to change it again.


----------



## ForTheArborist

2treeornot2tree said:


> I want a new chipper with a winch but its not in the budget right now. So I made some little mods to my chipper today. I bought a 2000lb winch on sale at harbor freight for $50, made a bracket for the rollers and bolted/ wire it up to the chipper today. I know, I know. Its not a real chipper winch, but I thought I could at least use it to pull the limbs / logs that 3 or 4 guys could move with it to the chipper. My chipper is only a 12" chipper so nothing will be too big of a piece. I am gonna be the only one that runs it. I got a 10' remote. The only thing I will have to be carefull of is that the feed rollers are in neutural because I dont want to suck the winch cable into the chipper.



Hey, I bought something like that for the same price from Harbor Freight a few years ago. Bad story. I weld up a collapsible platform for the winch, sling it to a tree or whatever is static, and then it's supposed to pull "the motha loads." Well, the lousy winch couldn't pull chit. I felt really bad.....waste of time, money, and an idea down the gutter. 

Mine was the camouflage one with the wireless remote. I've used it to take into trees with me, and pull tops of trees off if nobody was going to be with me.


*great idea....bad winch.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I know its a pos, but i didnt want to spend to much and find out the chipper chute wont take the abuse. If it works, I will get a good winch and put it on. I figured its only $50 bucks. Would hate to spend $400 and then find out its gonna ripe off my chipper chute. If I get a good one, it wont be much work to re mount it.


----------



## Bowhunter01

I like the winch idea. I've been thinking about rigging one up on my bandit. Can't decide if I want to plumb into the hydraulics or just wire up a electric winch. I'm thinking I could probably get more line speed out of a hydraulic winch but don't know that. 

Looks good.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Those Badland winches from Harbor Freight are actually supposed to be pretty decent. At least the bigger ones are. No, they're not a warn but the reviews are surprisingly positive. Yours is on the small side for anything productive though, IMO. I actually bought one today for my yota. And HF's customer service is pretty hard to beat, got the extended warranty so I can take it back anytime I want. 9,000 lb. winch and mounting bracket, with warranty, came to $560 something. Compare that to a Warn at at least twice the cost. If I ever decide to really start testing the yota's limits I'll just use this one as a spare for the rear and put a Warn up front.


----------



## Jumper

Hung around at the beach and did nothing.:msp_thumbup: Havana yesterday was most excellent, especially seeing all that old American metal still in use. Tomorrow Varadero by double decker bus.


----------



## ForTheArborist

That chipper chute looks like 1/4" or 3/8" steel, so that's a good thing. The chute won't rip off the machine. That connection imo is similar to the pintel hitch's connection to a truck. Little bolts, but it's going nowhere because of the mechanical leverage of the hitch plate against the back of the truck. You know all about that part of it, I'm sure. The only thing I would be considerate of is the chute collapsing across the top or down the sides like a can crushing. Might consider re-enforcement bars on the top and sides just along the opening lip.

Not all of the force is going to land on the lip of the chute. As far as I understand it, most is going straight back up the cable to the winch and it's mount.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I know its a pos, but i didnt want to spend to much and find out the chipper chute wont take the abuse. If it works, I will get a good winch and put it on. I figured its only $50 bucks. Would hate to spend $400 and then find out its gonna ripe off my chipper chute. If I get a good one, it wont be much work to re mount it.



I was thinking of doing the same.


----------



## treemandan

Yes, when you cross the finish line you will still be a rat.


----------



## teamtree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Spent two days in southern IN working with TeamTree (Steve K. his it's company name too.) Took the tops out of some very large oaks for him and showed him some more of the GRCS capabilities. He's going to buy one now.
> 
> I was supposed to be down there for 4-5 days, but had to cut it short when there were predictions of my wife maybe having to blow 6-12 inches of snow



Always a good time with John....loved having his GRCS on site and now I have to have one and I have some money to get one. I liked the other gadgets as well....the wraptor was cool.

Have fun playing in the snow.


----------



## tree md

Just had a client email me through the contact page on my website so I know that it's working for me! WOOT!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Those Badland winches from Harbor Freight are actually supposed to be pretty decent. At least the bigger ones are. No, they're not a warn but the reviews are surprisingly positive. Yours is on the small side for anything productive though, IMO. I actually bought one today for my yota. And HF's customer service is pretty hard to beat, got the extended warranty so I can take it back anytime I want. 9,000 lb. winch and mounting bracket, with warranty, came to $560 something. Compare that to a Warn at at least twice the cost. If I ever decide to really start testing the yota's limits I'll just use this one as a spare for the rear and put a Warn up front.



Put both of em on front, chain the yota to a tree then hook up to my braden lol. I will pull them off or stretch the yota into a limo


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Put both of em on front, chain the yota to a tree then hook up to my braden lol. I will pull them off or stretch the yota into a limo



That is too funny!


----------



## ForTheArborist

tree md said:


> Just had a client email me through the contact page on my website so I know that it's working for me! WOOT!!!



That was fast. Are you paying to advertise that thing?


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Put both of em on front, chain the yota to a tree then hook up to my braden lol. I will pull them off or stretch the yota into a limo



Har har har. Laugh it up you ol' bugger. :msp_tongue: How you gonna get that heavy cable out to me? Don't think they make an offroad Jazzy scooter, do they? 'Cause a unit like this won't be able to drag your old butt out there with the cable in tow. lol


----------



## TreeAce

For those who remember this tree, I drove by it today and she still stands. I didnt want to rekick the thread. Seemed like a fiasco at times that thread did. That was when I first had "conversation" with Prentice110. LOL I couldnt stand him at first. I sure miss him now.

View attachment 217030
View attachment 217031


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Har har har. Laugh it up you ol' bugger. :msp_tongue: How you gonna get that heavy cable out to me? Don't think they make an offroad Jazzy scooter, do they? 'Cause a unit like this won't be able to drag your old butt out there with the cable in tow. lol



That thing is perfect for the both of you. Your wraptor would fit nicely in that little basket up front, you could motor right up to the tree wouldnt even have to walk, cause I know you hate to climb. Dont forget the pink tassles on the handle bars and the yellow warning sign on the back"caution baby on board".


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> That thing is perfect for the both of you. Your wraptor would fit nicely in that little basket up front, you could motor right up to the tree wouldnt even have to walk, cause I know you hate to climb. Dont forget the pink tassles on the handle bars and the yellow warning sign on the back"caution baby on board".



Add a cool power rangers helmet like yours and ladies'll be swoonin' fer sure.


----------



## squad143

TreeAce said:


> For those who remember this tree, I drove by it today and she still stands. I didnt want to rekick the thread. Seemed like a fiasco at times that thread did. That was when I first had "conversation" with Prentice110. LOL I couldnt stand him at first. I sure miss him now.
> 
> View attachment 217030
> View attachment 217031



Thanks for the update. Figured that tree would have been down by now. If not by arborist, then by nature.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Hey bro check out them scooter chairs.



Nah, just get more duct tape.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

squad143 said:


> I call Bullshi*t.
> 
> I bet you eat the whole box.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Have not seen Robin on here for a while. You still working wih him?



What kind of ##### can't/won't eat a whole box of Girl Scout cookies? Hell, just one box?

Anyway, I didn't do very much today. Read, watched TV, played Mario Bros, slept, sewed the buttons back on my kids coat ( yeah, I can do that without feeling any less of a man) and hit the leekwoo sto by 8:30 pm. Saw a chubby girl in there, her arms full of booze, I said," Looks like its party night at yer house. Can I come?" She did what most people do and that is to wish for a brick wall to separate them from me. The Muslim lookin M and Fer behind the register knows to keep his eye averted when I come in. I'm just to brash. So the girl's boyfriend walks up- I noticed him come from out of the stockroom which spurred my curiosity( call me paranoid but I always know who is in the building with me, especially a prolitarian walking out of the storage room of a leekwoo sto) but then I realized he was just taking a leak. I noticed something about this guy ( who allready decided I was crazy- Hey, its not like I am trying to hide anything to pretend I'm dignified) so I gave a couple loud sniffs and said " I smell a treeguy". Turns out he is fresh meat. I cut the conversation short ( it was kinda droll to me anyway, not really going anywhere, Hell we were still sober anyway) and hopped back into my car which was taking up 2 spots.
This couple( the skinny fresh treeman and his chubby chunk) made me think of Jack Sprat and I wondered what kind of beating the dude was taking but that is because I have a sickness. They say they can cure it but I don't beleive em nor do I want to.
What I read today, well, it was a little about trees, aspen to be specific but moreso my latest edition to Psychology Today... or tommorow... or the next day. I can't be sure what day it is anyway and to be honest I don't really care. A good article about how the " American Dream" is undermining us, one about a guy who runs 100 mile races, one about spotting liers and one about how pron is good for kids.
Well, I guess I did have busy day cause after all that I think I'm about to check into the clinic.




Locomotive Breath Jethro Tull - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

Live version... so you can actually see the insanity, not just hear it.



Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube


Kinda looks like an all Blakes rock band... you know with the beard thing?


----------



## tree md

Now that is the kind of music that gets me pumped... Saw them live back in the 80's.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

chugga chugga woo woooo!


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> I know its a pos, but i didnt want to spend to much and find out the chipper chute wont take the abuse. If it works, I will get a good winch and put it on. I figured its only $50 bucks. Would hate to spend $400 and then find out its gonna ripe off my chipper chute. If I get a good one, it wont be much work to re mount it.



It's a wonder that you did not pull the whole chute off. 
Live and Learn..
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Jethro Tull- Skating Away On The Thin Ice Of The New Day - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

Another version with great fla-utin.

Jethro Tull: Locomotive Breath - YouTube


Know this and know it well: Tree work has very little to do with trees. If it did, it would be simple but its not.

You should have seen how personal my wife and kid took it when I said " this jacket is a piece of ####". Boy did they get mad and come at me with vengeful repproach. Yes they did. Well, I'm I to apologize because all the button where falling of the Lands End coat? I think not. I will sew them mother####ers back the #### on but expect to hear about it. I mean what would I be if I made a coat that all the buttons came loose after 30 days? You say I'm nuts? Then you sew all them buttons back on.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> It's a wonder that you did not pull the whole chute off.
> Live and Learn..
> Jeff



Dude, its fine. It'll take it. Sure the winch might start screaming, catch fire, blow out the alternator but the hopper will stand just fine. I mean you have to know when its time to let off the infeed button.

Button? Did I say button? I hate buttons.


----------



## treemandan

And not to sound like a complete and utter loon but I did finally pop that zit on my nuts. I kinda don't want to talk about it with all you civilized people but here is what i did.

I made a cross cut ( X pattern) over it with a utility blade. Trust me, that was not an easy feat. I dropped the blade a few times and chickened out but I picked it back up off the dirty garage floor and made the cuts. Then I grabbed a pair of needle nose pliers and gave it a squeeze. It hurt but I got some pus out. I wasn't satisfied so I got my snake bite kit 










then sopped up the mess with some paper towels. Zitectomy complete. I was sober when i did it. I do feel better how about you? Well to be honest I think you have had enough for one day, see you tommorow.


----------



## ForTheArborist

:jester:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mr. holden wood

ForTheAction said:


> :jester:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



What dog I'll I see is perfection, well it only took ya a thousand plus posts butt finally ya put up something worthwhile, congrats now go away


----------



## treemandan

" As i lay me down to sleep I pray The Lord my winch to keep"

Oh have I burnt up some winches. Electric winches? Well you better know it like you know you own pucker hole. Hydro winches are more forgiving and better. Electric builds heat, lots of it. So does Hydro but there is more cooling capacity and that makes all the difference. Sure, you are hauling brush to the chipper you'd be fine but that it not what I do with mine. Even if I did, long pulls over and and over are not what they are designed for.

With any winch it best to leave room to slam the truck in R and gas it but not always the case. I am very surprised we don't hear more inccidents involving winches. I recently cracked the frame of my F150 yanking out my F350. I knew I was beating it up but but wasn't expecting that.

Before I set up the HF electric winch on my chipper I just strapped it up there. It was to slow, taxed the electrical system more that i thought nesassary and was to much work to rig up proper.

I now have a 1200 dollar Warn, the solenoids need constant repair, they always fry. I figured low lock and a good driver are a better bet. If you are pulling with a pick -up keep in mind the front is heavier than the back. But its good to have a winch around.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treemandan said:


> Another version with great fla-utin.
> 
> Jethro Tull: Locomotive Breath - YouTube
> 
> 
> Know this and know it well: Tree work has very little to do with trees. If it did, it would be simple but its not.
> 
> You should have seen how personal my wife and kid took it when I said " this jacket is a piece of ####". Boy did they get mad and come at me with vengeful repproach. Yes they did. Well, I'm I to apologize because all the button where falling of the Lands End coat? I think not. I will sew them mother####ers back the #### on but expect to hear about it. I mean what would I be if I made a coat that all the buttons came loose after 30 days? You say I'm nuts? Then you sew all them buttons back on.



Made in China...repaired in the USA.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Not gonna be doing much today. 40mph winds and 30 degrees. Guess its paperwork time. :crazy1:


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not gonna be doing much today. 40mph winds and 30 degrees. Guess its paperwork time. :crazy1:



Not sure where in PA Lancaster is but if you guys get our weather it's about to get a lot worse for ya. Single digits with wind chills below zero, up to a ft 1/2 of snow by sat. I get to spend the next couple days in my truck pushing the white stuff and fighting traffic


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am straight north of Baltimore, MD. About 20 mins north of Maryland. No snow here, atleast nothing plowable.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am straight north of Baltimore, MD. About 20 mins north of Maryland. No snow here, atleast nothing plowable.



Gotcha. NW PA is what gets our aftermath


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

To be honest, I am ready for spring. Heck with plowing snow. I have spent way to many nights sleeping in my truck the last couple years and I would love to have a break. Two years ago, I couldn't even get home for 2 days because of all the snow drifts.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> To be honest, I am ready for spring. Heck with plowing snow. I have spent way to many nights sleeping in my truck the last couple years and I would love to have a break. Two years ago, I couldn't even get home for 2 days because of all the snow drifts.



+1 I can't stand snow plowing. Does nothing but distract me from tree work. I'm in the snow belt where the surrounding areas measure snow in inches we measure in feet. Even if I wanted to do tree work I've got a full day of snow removal and salting just to get the trucks out of the driveway. Still got a bunch of jobs lined up but not ready for spring yet - too much equipment to work on and things that need to be done in the off season


----------



## tree MDS

I have just been obsessing over my finances lately. Pretty soon I am gonna sit down and write a big "#### you" to everyone. I can hardly wait, back to basics! 

Edit: now if I can just keep myself from doing something stupid, I'll be good! Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ok, well maybe I am ready for spring in a month. I got a crap load of maintanence to do too. I am building new fenders for my chipper because the dealer wants $600 each for new one. WTF. I replaced the feed wheel teeth the other week, and what a night and day difference in what it will pull into the chipper now without having to cut off some of the branches.


----------



## Jumper

The beach beckons, high of about 80F again!


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> And not to sound like a complete and utter loon but I did finally pop that zit on my nuts. I kinda don't want to talk about it with all you civilized people but here is what i did.
> 
> I made a cross cut ( X pattern) over it with a utility blade. Trust me, that was not an easy feat. I dropped the blade a few times and chickened out but I picked it back up off the dirty garage floor and made the cuts. Then I grabbed a pair of needle nose pliers and gave it a squeeze. It hurt but I got some pus out. I wasn't satisfied so I got my snake bite kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then sopped up the mess with some paper towels. Zitectomy complete. I was sober when i did it. I do feel better how about you? Well to be honest I think you have had enough for one day, see you tommorow.



Maybe you should wash your balls more often. When you get locked up in the nut hut maybe you can have a nurse do it for ya.One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest - Fight and **** too Much - YouTube


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went and got 4 new tires for my skid steer trailer.


----------



## squad143

Just got back from the knee specialist. Had the Durolane injections in both knees.

The $800 was more painful than the injections.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Just got back from the knee specialist. Had the Durolane injections in both knees.
> 
> The $800 was more painful than the injections.



What benefits didn't cover that? Did Rob Ford take those away too? jeeeesh!:msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

Today I ate more girl guide cookies and some donuts ( Tim Hortons) had a few coffees......was on here a few minutes, man I hope this wind gets me a few jobs tomorrow! :msp_tongue: Might play hockey tonight to work all the crap I ate today off!:smile2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

squad143 said:


> Just got back from the knee specialist. Had the Durolane injections in both knees.
> 
> The $800 was more painful than the injections.



I ain't ever going to a doctor for nothing! Ever.
Jeff


----------



## Huskytree

*Froze*

I had the bright idea to go out and shoot a few rounds today, that didn't last long as I froze my azz off.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am straight north of Baltimore, MD. About 20 mins north of Maryland. No snow here, atleast nothing plowable.



My dad had a house 619 and 1/2 E. Marion St. It was right behind the Caddy dealership which was across from the county jail. My brother and I would sneak through the dealership at night, get on the roof and fire bottle rockets at the jailhouse wall. What was that , King st? Zangari's ring a bell? 
I used to go to the ropes course at the public pool. Ever been? I think its still there. Used to go to McCaskey. After school we would ride our bikes behind the school to where the old man would fire rock salt at us. We could hear the shot then the salt rain down on the tree leaves. I forget the old man's name.
Used to ride our bikes out to Strasburg to see the trains. There was a cool army navy store in downtown Lancaster. The Delorean dealer by the train station. The Hoar House? Ride out to the junkyards and come back with 50 mil in hubcaps. There where some other cool places to ride around the town. We used to go to the BMX track in Lititz ( pronounced- Le tits).
My dad worked for a publishing house, they had a piper and would let me fly. They taught me how to pull zero g's which was their fault. I think the airport was right outside of town past the stockyards on the road to Le tits. What was that 511, 501? One of those roads. I worked on a dairy farm out around Manheim. Used to tube the Conastoga from Ephrata to I don't know where... Brownstown? I had a girlfriend there, still remember her cute little...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> My dad had a house 619 and 1/2 E. Marion St. It was right behind the Caddy dealership which was across from the county jail. My brother and I would sneak through the dealership at night, get on the roof and fire bottle rockets at the jailhouse wall. What was that , King st? Zangari's ring a bell?
> I used to go to the ropes course at the public pool. Ever been? I think its still there. Used to go to McCaskey. After school we would ride our bikes behind the school to where the old man would fire rock salt at us. We could hear the shot then the salt rain down on the tree leaves. I forget the old man's name.
> Used to ride our bikes out to Strasburg to see the trains. There was a cool army navy store in downtown Lancaster. The Delorean dealer by the train station. The Hoar House? Ride out to the junkyards and come back with 50 mil in hubcaps. There where some other cool places to ride around the town. We used to go to the BMX track in Lititz ( pronounced- Le tits).
> My dad worked for a publishing house, they had a piper and would let me fly. They taught me how to pull zero g's which was their fault. I think the airport was right outside of town past the stockyards on the road to Le tits. What was that 511, 501? One of those roads. I worked on a dairy farm out around Manheim. Used to tube the Conastoga from Ephrata to I don't know where... Brownstown? I had a girlfriend there, still remember her cute little...



Yeah its king street, and route 501. Lancaster has changed alot since you were around here.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> What benefits didn't cover that? Did Rob Ford take those away too? jeeeesh!:msp_tongue:



Manulife only covers up to $400/year. A years worth (2 treatments) at $800 ($400/knee) = $1600.:eek2:

Old "Tommy Boy" hasn't hit our benefit plan yet, but he's still looking for all that gravey.

Something is better than nothing, so I won't complain too loudly.

27 years of climbing, 20 years of MX, lots of sports and many years of foolish stunts have taken their toll. If these treatments hold off knee(s) replacement, I'll pay.
I look at it as another cost of doing business....... Mmmmm, I wonder if I can write it off:msp_confused:


----------



## tree md

Took care of business this morning. Had to scan and email two estimates and have an insurance certificate emailed to a client. Then I went hunting. Gonna hunt tomorrow and Sunday; Last two days of our archery season.

Sunday night I will go through my climbing box and all of my gear to make sure I have everything I need for the job Monday... Got a couple of big leaders to removed from over the house on a couple of Maples... Lots of rigging and big fun. I was thinking today in my tree stand that I am almost glad the season is going to be over. I'm itching to get back to work full time. There's a lot I want to do this year. I haven't climbed in two weeks. I start to miss doing it when I don't do it on a daily basis. I got a little burnt out over the Summer. I had to climb nearly every day during the Summer. Now I am two weeks out from last climbing gig and miss doing it. I love obsessing over my gear and the whole bit. 21 years working as a climber this year and I still love it.


----------



## Huskytree

*Knee's*

I would have the knee's replaced. Have a good buddy that had his done. He is back to skiing and rock climbing like he did when he was in his 30's.


----------



## Huskytree

*Hunting season*

I miss archery season already. Turkey season can't get here fast enough. Oh well will get out with the bow to kill a few coyote.


----------



## tree md

Nice Hoyt!


----------



## Huskytree

Thanks have a few of them, and this has become my favorite Dan Toelke XX Whip


----------



## mr. holden wood

Huskytree said:


> I miss archery season already. Turkey season can't get here fast enough. Oh well will get out with the bow to kill a few coyote.



Killing coyotes never sat well with me, must be the mans best friend thing. When I grew up in NH friends would shoot them out of the back of pick up trucks, it was open season year round on them. Never had the drive to kill inedible chit though. Prolly cause I was blessed with good looks above avg height and a big dhick.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> My dad had a house 619 and 1/2 E. Marion St. It was right behind the Caddy dealership which was across from the county jail. My brother and I would sneak through the dealership at night, get on the roof and fire bottle rockets at the jailhouse wall. What was that , King st? Zangari's ring a bell?
> I used to go to the ropes course at the public pool. Ever been? I think its still there. Used to go to McCaskey. After school we would ride our bikes behind the school to where the old man would fire rock salt at us. We could hear the shot then the salt rain down on the tree leaves. I forget the old man's name.
> Used to ride our bikes out to Strasburg to see the trains. There was a cool army navy store in downtown Lancaster. The Delorean dealer by the train station. The Hoar House? Ride out to the junkyards and come back with 50 mil in hubcaps. There where some other cool places to ride around the town. We used to go to the BMX track in Lititz ( pronounced- Le tits).
> My dad worked for a publishing house, they had a piper and would let me fly. They taught me how to pull zero g's which was their fault. I think the airport was right outside of town past the stockyards on the road to Le tits. What was that 511, 501? One of those roads. I worked on a dairy farm out around Manheim. Used to tube the Conastoga from Ephrata to I don't know where... Brownstown? I had a girlfriend there, still remember her cute little...



Didn't happen to be Kreiders where you worked in Manheim, did it? My old man worked there in the early 80's. Was actually a pretty good job, $1500 a month with free housing and all the milk and eggs you and your family could handle. I was born not to far away. Spent some time in Blueball before moving north. Still have family in LeTits. lol What's with the names of towns down there? Lititz, Blueball, Intercourse? Some repressed amish folk for sure.


----------



## Huskytree

mr. holden wood said:


> Killing coyotes never sat well with me, must be the mans best friend thing. When I grew up in NH friends would shoot them out of the back of pick up trucks, it was open season year round on them. Never had the drive to kill inedible chit though. Prolly cause I was blessed with good looks above avg height and a big dhick.



Good thing I don't care how it sits with you or anyone else. Maybe you should try you some coyote, taste like chicken! Might make the little thing you call a hick grow to man size.


----------



## tree md

Anyone who doesn't know why coyotes are a nuisance species and need to be kept in check is totally ignorant of modern wildlife management, especially concerning the protection of livestock. And I wouldn't waste my breath trying to explain it to them.


----------



## Huskytree

*Don't get me started*

Just talk to the farmers and hunters in ID and MT about the re-introduction of wolves!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Huskytree said:


> Just talk to the farmers and hunters in ID and MT about the re-introduction of wolves!



Ranchers are more then compensated for the small and overated loss of livestock from wolves, its welfare for them. Everything is here for a reason, think of it as one more thing to shoot at finally tax dollars put to use. Have at it, I really don't care in the end. While your home at 11 on a friday night playing with that dead dog, im headed out to bring home some trim.


----------



## tree md

Believe me, You reach a certain point in life when you realize it's better to let the trim come to you. But you've got miles to go grasshopper.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Har har har. Laugh it up you ol' bugger. :msp_tongue: How you gonna get that heavy cable out to me? Don't think they make an offroad Jazzy scooter, do they? 'Cause a unit like this won't be able to drag your old butt out there with the cable in tow. lol



Now dontcha go underestimatin us here rednecks 


Redneck Mobility Scooter.wmv - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Believe me, You reach a certain point in life when you realize it's better to let the trim come to you. But you've got miles to go grasshopper.



At a point further all ya can do is look at the trim or get hit by the pan and again that will come to you :monkey:


----------



## [email protected]

*Why take a scooter when...*

How's about tryin' one one of these instead?View attachment 217362


----------



## tree MDS

[email protected] said:


> How's about tryin' one one of these instead?View attachment 217362



Lol. Now you're talking! Unfortunately, I can't even bend my leg today, so even that seems like it would be painful. maybe I need a willow bark salad, or some ####! You know it's bad when I can't even reach the tip of my foot to put my sock on.. thank god for vicodin...

Edit: and I had three or four estimates on the same road set up.. but no, more of the recliner! Grr... I mean I'll still get to them eventually, but ya can't even sell work like this!


----------



## Bowhunter01

Nice buck, Husky. I'm glad deer season is almost over too, I had a great archery season and a pretty good gun season. I've been shooting ducks the last couple weeks, or trying to. They haven't really showed up yet, not cold enough. Killed a greenwing teal and one black duck this am. 

We don't have coyotes here yet, but I hear they're coming. I shot one in Calif. with my .300 ultramag when I went hog hunting last year.


----------



## ropensaddle

Yote's and bobcats are on the hit list they are turkey killing machines. Of course so am I when things go right


----------



## Jumper

Huskytree said:


> Just talk to the farmers and hunters in ID and MT about the re-introduction of wolves!



Exported from Canada....we have plenty thanks.


----------



## Jumper

Long walk on Varadero Beach...kinda overcast today but still warm in mid 70s.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Manulife only covers up to $400/year. A years worth (2 treatments) at $800 ($400/knee) = $1600.:eek2:
> 
> Old "Tommy Boy" hasn't hit our benefit plan yet, but he's still looking for all that gravey.
> 
> Something is better than nothing, so I won't complain too loudly.
> 
> 27 years of climbing, 20 years of MX, lots of sports and many years of foolish stunts have taken their toll. If these treatments hold off knee(s) replacement, I'll pay.
> I look at it as another cost of doing business....... Mmmmm, I wonder if I can write it off:msp_confused:



Yep, you should be able to write some of it off.:msp_w00t:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Didn't happen to be Kreiders where you worked in Manheim, did it? My old man worked there in the early 80's. Was actually a pretty good job, $1500 a month with free housing and all the milk and eggs you and your family could handle. I was born not to far away. Spent some time in Blueball before moving north. Still have family in LeTits. lol What's with the names of towns down there? Lititz, Blueball, Intercourse? Some repressed amish folk for sure.



It was the Miller's farm. 1981-82
I don't bother the Amish, they don't bother me.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Ranchers are more then compensated for the small and overated loss of livestock from wolves, its welfare for them. Everything is here for a reason, think of it as one more thing to shoot at finally tax dollars put to use. Have at it, I really don't care in the end. While your home at 11 on a friday night playing with that dead dog, im headed out to bring home some trim.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Maybe you should wash your balls more often. When you get locked up in the nut hut maybe you can have a nurse do it for ya.One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest - Fight and #### too Much - YouTube



It washes its balls.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I ain't ever going to a doctor for nothing! Ever.
> Jeff



You might wanna see a doctor about that.


----------



## treemandan

Just watched Hankus Stamper barber chair one onto JoeBen... again.

Anyone who walks away from a cut like he did ought to be ashamed. Its tough, I know, but you can never be that sure of yourself.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> I dont think you can get a work permit as an Arborist, its just not specialised or sought after enough. I did alright here throughout the summer upto mid December....and did actually get word from a contactor just earlier asking me if I'm ready to fire up again, so there'll be something next week at least. I've just got to get through Jan and then hopefully it'll pick up. I was looking online at worshop equipment earlier. I'm going to get on with that I think, had some ideas for a new gadget this afternoon.



New Gadget? Hmmm... sounds like you really miss yer wife. Mine is upstairs right now ( pissed at me as usuall) so if you get the thing working send one this way. oof.


----------



## newsawtooth

treemandan said:


> It washes its balls.


....or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Now you're talking! Unfortunately, I can't even bend my leg today, so even that seems like it would be painful. maybe I need a willow bark salad, or some ####! You know it's bad when I can't even reach the tip of my foot to put my sock on.. thank god for vicodin...
> 
> Edit: and I had three or four estimates on the same road set up.. but no, more of the recliner! Grr... I mean I'll still get to them eventually, but ya can't even sell work like this!



Yeah, that sucks. If there is no snow on the horizon I will help you out... ####face.


----------



## treemandan

Jumper said:


> The beach beckons, high of about 80F again!



Good thing you got your bikini line waxed huh?


----------



## tree MDS

I was done with this piece today, but the Dan stopped by, and is on fire, so I figured a popcorn couldn't hurt.. lol, ouch. opcorn:

I'm figuring maybe a set of them stairs they use to get old dogs into vehicles might work to get my ass in the bucket.. what you think danno?? 

Nah, I think it'll go away... is kinda ruining my buzz at this point though! Lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I was done with this piece today, but the Dan stopped by, and is on fire, so I figured a popcorn couldn't hurt.. lol, ouch. opcorn:
> 
> I'm figuring maybe a set of them stairs they use to get old dogs into vehicles might work to get my ass in the bucket.. what you think danno??
> 
> Nah, I think it'll go away... is kinda ruining my buzz at this point though! Lol.



Not like I wouldn't pop ya in the jaw and post the pic anyway...####face.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Not like I wouldn't pop ya in the jaw and post the pic anyway...####face.:msp_biggrin:



Oh please dude, ####ed up knee, or not, I would still smack you in the head... just for the dish rag pic, if nothing else!! Lol.

Gayboy! .. cough, cough..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Oh please dude, ####ed up knee, or not, I would still smack you in the head... just for the dish rag pic, if nothing else!! Lol.
> 
> Gayboy! .. cough, cough..



what are you wearing?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> what are you wearing?



My work clothes, as usual. I am a real hillbilly in some ways, and would never be caught dead in a speedo like them Canadians on vacation, or jeffers at the beach on weekends... that's just not my style! Lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> My work clothes, as usual. I am a real hillbilly in some ways, and would never be caught dead in a speedo like them Canadians on vacation, or jeffers at the beach on weekends... that's just not my style! Lol.



tell me more.:msp_wub:


----------



## treemandan

*Messing around*

HYMN 43

D C A G
Oh father high in heaven 

D C G
smile down upon your son. Yeah!

D C G Bb A G
Whose busy with his money games Oh! his women and his gun.


Oh Jesus save me!
E|-----------------
B|-----------------
G|----------------- Play 4x
D|----------3-5----
A|-5-5-530---------
E|-----------------


D C A G
And the unsung Western hero

D C G 
killed an Indian or three. Yeah!

D C G Bb A G
And then he made his name in Hollywood to set the white man free.


Oh Jesus save me!
E|-----------------
B|-----------------
G|----------------- Play 4x
D|----------3-5----
A|-5-5-530---------
E|-----------------

D C G F C
If Jesus saves -- well, He'd better save Himself

D C G F C
from the gory glory seekers who use His name in death.

A G D
Oooh! Oooh! Oooh! Oooh! Oh Jesus save me!

Solo: D C A G
D C G
D C G Bb A G

D C G F C
If Jesus saves -- well, He'd better save Himself

D C G F C
from the gory glory seekers who use His name in death.

A G
Oooh! Oooh! Oooh! Oooh!

Oh Jesus save me!
E|-----------------
B|-----------------
G|----------------- Play 2x
D|----------3-5----
A|-5-5-530---------
E|-----------------

D C A G
I saw him in the city

D C G
and on the mountains of the moon --

D C G Bb A G
His cross was rather bloody -- Oh! He could hardly roll His stone.


Oh Jesus save me!
E|-----------------
B|-----------------
G|----------------- Play 4x and end.
D|----------3-5----
A|-5-5-530---------
E|-----------------


[ Tab from: Jethro Tull - ( Hymn 43 tab ) ] 
Send "


----------



## treemandan

E|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
B|---------------6-6-6--8-8-8--10-10-10----------------------------------------
G|---------------6-6-6--8-8-8--10-10-10----------------------------------------
D|---------------6-6-6--8-8-8--10-10-10-----------------1-1-1-1---4-—4-2---2---
A|-5-----3-4-3---4-4-4--6-6-6---8--8--8---6-8-6-8-9-------------4--------2-0---
E|---3-6--------------------------------------------9--------------------------

Sitting on a park bench eyeing little girls with bad intent
Snot running down his nose, greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes……Hey Aqualung
Drying in the cold sun watching as the frilly paintes run……Hey Aqualung
Feeling like a dead duck spitting out pieces of his broken luck……Hey Aqualung



Gm F C
Sun streaking cold on an old man wandering lonely
Cm Gm F
Taking time, the only way he knows

Leg hurting bad as he bends to pick a dog-end
He goes down to the bog and warms his feet
Feeling alone, the army’s up the road
Salvation a la mode and a cup of tea
Aqualung, my friend don’t you start away uneasy
You poor old sod, you see, it’s only me


Gm F Gm
Do you still remember December’s foggy freeze
F Gm
When the ice that clings on to your beard is screaming agony


Gm F C
And you snatch your rattling last breaths with deep-sea-diver sounds
Cm Gm F
And the flowers bloom like madness in the spring

Sun streaking cold on an old man wandering lonely
Taking time, the only way he knows
Leg hurting bad as he bends to pick a dog-end
He goes down to the bog and warms his feet
Feeling alone, the army’s up the road
Salvation a la mode and a cup of tea
Aqualung, my friend don’t you start away uneasy
You poor old sod, you see, it’s only me


Gm F C Cm Gm F
Gm F Gm F Gm F……Gm F


C# D# F Gm
Oh……Aqualung


E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------
B|-3-6/8/10-------------------------------------------------8--------8------
G|-------------------------------------------------5----------8--------7----
D|--------------8-7-------------5/7--------------5---8----------10-------8--
A|------------------8---------8--------------5-7----------------------------
E|--------------------8---6-8------------8-8--------------------------------

E|---------------------------------------------------------
B|---------------------------------------------------------
G|-----------------------------------------7-12^-----------
D|---------5-7/10-10-7-10-7-10-7------7-10-------10----10--
A|-----6-8-----------------------8/10---------------12-----
E|-6-8-----------------------------------------------------

E|-------------------------------------------------------------
B|-------------------------------------------------------------
G|-------------------------------------------------------------
D|----8-10------------8-8-8-10-8----8-----8-10/12/10-8---------
A|-10------8----8-10-------------10--10----------------10------
E|-----------10------------------------------------------------

E|------------------------------------------------------------------
B|------------------------------------------------------------------
G|------------------------------------------------------------------
D|-3-------------5---5-8-5--8-8-8--5-8-5—8/12-------12-8-10-8-------
A|---5-3---3-5/8---8------------------------------8-----------8-----
E|-------6-------------------------------------10---------------10--

E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G|----------------10-----12------------------------------------10----10-10-12-10-10-----
D|------8-10/12------10-----12-------------5-7/10-10-10--10/12----10----------------12--
A|-8-10-------------------------------8-10----------------------------------------------
E|-------------------------------8-10---------------------------------------------------

E|----------------------------------------------------------
B|----------------------------------------------------------
G|--------------------------12-10---------------------------
D|-12-10-10--12-10----10-12-------12-10---10----10-12-------
A|-----------------12------------------------12-------------
E|----------------------------------------------------------

E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------
B|--------------------------------------------------------------------------
G|-----5^----5^---5----------------------5-7/10/12-12-12-12-12---10-12-10---
D|-5-8-----8----8---8-5---------5-8-5-8---------12-12-12-12-12--------------
A|----------------------5---5-8---------------------------------------------
E|--------------------------------------------------------------------------

E|-10----10------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B|-------------------8-11-10-8-11-10-8-11-10-8-------------------------------------------------
G|----12----10-12------------------------------10---7------------------------------------------
D|----------------------------------------------------10-8-10-8-10-8----8--------------8-10-0--
A|-------------------------------------------------------------------10---10-8----8-10---------
E|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------10--------------

E|--------------------------------------------------13-------13-------13-------
B|--------------------------------------------13-15----13-15----13-15----15----
G|---------------------------------10-12/14------------------------------------
D|-----------5-7/10-10-10—10/12-12---------------------------------------------
A|------8-10-------------------------------------------------------------------
E|–8-10------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can't play "Aqualung"? Improve your playing via easy step-by-step video lessons!


UG plus: remove banner


----------



## treemandan

I'm tired, gonna crash. The kid wore me out at the indoor amusement park today. We we driving go-garts, laser tag, the big ass moon bounce, gettin hopped up on soda, ridin the Frog Hopper, pumpin tokens into Skeeball... wooof, I'm beat.


----------



## tree MDS

I remember that album from when I was seventeen danno! Loved it, but I think it was some political or religious BS, that chased me away from jeffro.. I was just a kid though...


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> I'm tired, gonna crash. The kid wore me out at the indoor amusement park today. We we driving go-garts, laser tag, the big ass moon bounce, gettin hopped up on soda, ridin the Frog Hopper, pumpin tokens into Skeeball... wooof, I'm beat.



Normal day at my place! Right when they get up at 0630hrs every day! At least they are getting old enough to get out their own breakfast and work the satellite/blue ray/TV! I am just used to getting up early now anyways! just fire up the coffee pot and i am good!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> My work clothes, as usual. I am a real hillbilly in some ways, and would never be caught dead in a speedo like them Canadians on vacation, or jeffers at the beach on weekends... that's just not my style! Lol.



Hey we don't wear speedos! (well most don't) Maybe the Frenchies from Quebec do, not us in Ontario!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I remember that album from when I was seventeen danno! Loved it, but I think it was some political or religious BS, that chased me away from jeffro.. I was just a kid though...



"... and he made his name in Hollywood to set the white man free"

Yeah, ya think?

Well, it was off to bed, a little of the ol in and out, snoozed for a bit and now I'm wide awake.

Tull will scare the ####ing Hell out of ya.


----------



## tree md

no time for the old in and out - YouTube


----------



## Jumper

treemandan said:


> Good thing you got your bikini line waxed huh?



Did not bother as I wear a bathing suit that does not require such preening....men from Montreal mabee who wear Speedos three sizes too small:msp_scared:


----------



## squad143

treemandan said:


> New Gadget? Hmmm... sounds like you really miss yer wife. Mine is upstairs right now ( pissed at me as usuall) so if you get the thing working send one this way. oof.





treemandan said:


> "Well, it was off to bed, a little of the ol in and out, snoozed for a bit and now I'm wide awake



Maybe if it was more than a little in and out she wouldn't be so pissed at ya.:msp_biggrin:

Naaaa.

Hopefully Reg's gadget works out for ya:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## squad143

Jumper said:


> Long walk on Varadero Beach...kinda overcast today but still warm in mid 70s.



Enjoy it while it lasts. It's - 16C right now.

Plus once the Yanks are allowed in, they'll turn it into another Vegas.:msp_scared:


----------



## capetrees

Jethro Tull- Cross-Eyed Mary - YouTube

On the Tull theme, always loved this.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Hey we don't wear speedos! (well most don't) Maybe the Frenchies from Quebec do, not us in Ontario!



Ahhhh yes you do , I was at seaside heights on vacay and a true story , a 300+ lb dude walked down to the pool at 800am in a speedo with the canadian flag on the ass cheeks , it was so skimpy that it looked like someone had shrink wrapped the ingredients of a garden salad in in a red rubber bag to the flank of a pig ... I mean my poor 8year old daughter threw up in the pool and my 4year old son wouldn't swim in that pool for the rest of the week ...Just Saying


----------



## squad143

treeclimber101 said:


> Ahhhh yes you do , I was at seaside heights on vacay and a true story , a 300+ lb dude walked down to the pool at 800am in a speedo with the canadian flag on the ass cheeks , it was so skimpy that it looked like someone had shrink wrapped the ingredients of a garden salad in in a red rubber bag to the flank of a pig ... I mean my poor 8year old daughter threw up in the pool and my 4year old son wouldn't swim in that pool for the rest of the week ...Just Saying




He most likely forgot his "fleur de lis" suit back in "La belle province".

Even though the province of Quebec is in Canada, we don't consider them Canadians.


Then again........... Neither do the Québécois.


----------



## treeclimber101

squad143 said:


> He most likely forgot his "fleur de lis" suit back in "La belle province".
> 
> Even though the province of Quebec is in Canada, we don't consider them Canadians.
> 
> 
> Then again........... Neither do the Québécois.



Dude I dunno but all I can say is my children are scarred , for life I grew up at the Jersey Shore I mean since I was a baby and I never really noticed anything sketchy with Canadians until a few years back and its usually the 300+lb old man man in a banana hammock and I mean its scary at times ...Kinda depends on what shore you visit as well ...


----------



## squad143

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude I dunno but all I can say is my children are scarred , for life I grew up at the Jersey Shore I mean since I was a baby and I never really noticed anything sketchy with Canadians until a few years back and its usually the 300+lb old man man in a banana hammock and I mean its scary at times ...Kinda depends on what shore you visit as well ...



Yeah, nobody needs to see that. Don't mean to type cast but its usually the french-canadians you"ll see on the beach in a speedo. We have all kinds up here as I know you do down there.
Ever seen "The people of Wallmart" emails that go around......... scary.

Did someone order the special Quebec pizza?
[video=youtube;TTou1oB_A8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTou1oB_A8c[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101

squad143 said:


> Yeah, nobody needs to see that. Don't mean to type cast but its usually the french-canadians you"ll see on the beach in a speedo. We have all kinds up here as I know you do down there.
> Ever seen "The people of Wallmart" emails that go around......... scary.
> 
> Did someone order the special Quebec pizza?
> [video=youtube;TTou1oB_A8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTou1oB_A8c[/video]



Thats funny , and believe me I know , no self respecting wood cutter would be caught dead in public with a bird hugger on , its in the handbook that we all got on page # 234 LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

My question is about tomorrow , am I the only creep that is gonna be running in a commercial site tomorrow and its gonna be early , I don't wanna catch a bullet or anything


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> My work clothes, as usual. I am a real hillbilly in some ways, and would never be caught dead in a speedo like them Canadians on vacation, or jeffers at the beach on weekends... that's just not my style! Lol.



So mds is this you 


Hillbilly Herald's Hillbilly Call Contest! - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. No rope, but the one with the mullet looks kinda familiar... just can't quite put my finger on why....


----------



## NCTREE

Well my back is finally feeling better and what do you know now I have a hernia. I've had it for a year or two but just got worse I think I'm gonna need surgery which scares the he'll out of me. I hate doctors to begin with now I could be out of commission for a couple of months. Worried I'm not gonna be able to keep up with bills if I can't climb. WTF! Give me a brake!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just went out and landed a nice job today. Trim 2 maples and remove another. They just wanted a branch removed off the 3rd tree, but since the trunk looks like a U shape, I talked them into removing the whole tree and grinding the stump so they can plant another tree.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just went out and landed a nice job today. Trim 2 maples and remove another. They just wanted a branch removed off the 3rd tree, but since the trunk looks like a U shape, I talked them into removing the whole tree and grinding the stump so they can plant another tree.



What's wrong with a "U" shaped trunk?


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Well my back is finally feeling better and what do you know now I have a hernia. I've had it for a year or two but just got worse I think I'm gonna need surgery which scares the he'll out of me. I hate doctors to begin with now I could be out of commission for a couple of months. Worried I'm not gonna be able to keep up with bills if I can't climb. WTF! Give me a brake!



That really sucks man, sorry to hear it! I am having some problems myself, so I can relate. Yours sound a bit worse though.. hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> What's wrong with a "U" shaped trunk?



When I say U shaped trunk, I mean a 30" dia tree that only has about 6-8" thick of wood holding up the tree. I suspect when I get up in it, that there is gonna be some rotten cavitys. Its been slowly losing leaders. I just told them, they can pay to remove it now or later. Gonna cost more if I gotta come back out later. I told them it


----------



## superjunior

NCTREE said:


> Well my back is finally feeling better and what do you know now I have a hernia. I've had it for a year or two but just got worse I think I'm gonna need surgery which scares the he'll out of me. I hate doctors to begin with now I could be out of commission for a couple of months. Worried I'm not gonna be able to keep up with bills if I can't climb. WTF! Give me a brake!





tree MDS said:


> That really sucks man, sorry to hear it! I am having some problems myself, so I can relate. Yours sound a bit worse though.. hope it all works out for you!!



Hope both you guys have a speedy recovery. I'd be sooo screwed if I get injured


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> Well my back is finally feeling better and what do you know now I have a hernia. I've had it for a year or two but just got worse I think I'm gonna need surgery which scares the he'll out of me. I hate doctors to begin with now I could be out of commission for a couple of months. Worried I'm not gonna be able to keep up with bills if I can't climb. WTF! Give me a brake!



Put on your man-suit!
Jeff 
Marky Mark And The Funky Bunch - Good Vibrations - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

Oop's!
Marky Mark And The Funky Bunch - Good Vibrations - YouTube
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Hope both you guys have a speedy recovery. I'd be sooo screwed if I get injured



Thanks man! Mine kinda happened at the perfect time (if there is such a thing), so as long as it gets better soon, I should be good. Its my knee, and I am really taking it easy on it after screwing up its recovery by trying to do too much one day last week. Its doing quite a bit better today, and I aim to keep it heading in that direction! 

I am no stranger to being under the gun, and I'm just glad this isn't one of those times!!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Put on your man-suit!
> Jeff
> Marky Mark And The Funky Bunch - Good Vibrations - YouTube



Speaking of suits, just getting in from the beach, are we Jeff??


----------



## NCTREE

Thanks mds and Jeff not going to let it keep me down. Gonna go out tomorrow and get some work done. The old lady is ####ing driving me nuts! I ready for a new one if not then let me be by myself then. Man! I'm not in a good situation right now.


----------



## tree md

NC, I'd start looking for a climber to hire right now. Hernia surgery is a pretty straightforward thing these days and you will be good as new once they're done. Still gonna have to take a little time out for it to heal. Best to do it now in the slow season if you can swing it.

Shop around for a good doc and a good price. My dad had it done and the first doctor wanted an astronomical price for it. He finally found a good doctor that did it for about 6 G's less and was still covered under his insurance. He's good as new now.


----------



## NCTREE

I plan on making a visit to the docs tomorrow. Yeah it's the down time that I'm worried about. Gonna go nuts watching someone else climb and I won't even be able to drag brush. Now finding a good climber who's not a complete loser is a whole other story


----------



## arborpros

Took down a 180 year old dead white oak today. Pretty easy and straight forward. Was on the edge of some woods so I limbed it as I climbed up, took the top out and then came down and dropped the spar. Left all the wood. 1 hour total. Client is a buddy of mine that video taped the whole thing and said he is going to make a video for my web site.


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> Well my back is finally feeling better and what do you know now I have a hernia. I've had it for a year or two but just got worse I think I'm gonna need surgery which scares the he'll out of me. I hate doctors to begin with now I could be out of commission for a couple of months. Worried I'm not gonna be able to keep up with bills if I can't climb. WTF! Give me a brake!



get opinions on doctors from other people make sure the guy your are getting it done from is a well seasoned surgeon if you want ill send me my number but i had a situation that the doctor majorly ####ed it up and i had to get his work undone find out how their gonna fix it wether its mesh or not.

my first surgeon was the head surgeon at the hospital and used staples and my body rejected them and i had to get them removed i don't want to scare you but i also don't want what happened to me to happen to someone else.

i also went back to work to soon and had to have it done 3 times. make sure you let it heal up right the allotted time they tell you usually isn't enough especially since your climbing trees they have no idea or can even fathom the kind of moments and stretching you will encounter.


----------



## tree md

The mesh is what you want. it's supposed to be the best alternative.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. No rope, but the one with the mullet looks kinda familiar... just can't quite put my finger on why....



Lmao I noticed that too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ozzy42

NCTREE said:


> Well my back is finally feeling better and what do you know now I have a hernia. I've had it for a year or two but just got worse I think I'm gonna need surgery which scares the he'll out of me. I hate doctors to begin with now I could be out of commission for a couple of months. Worried I'm not gonna be able to keep up with bills if I can't climb. WTF! Give me a brake!



I had a double inguinea hernias repaired in 95.Here was the plan.Go to the hospital outpatient services,get prepped,get gassed,have one side repaired thru 2 tiny little holes and the use of a laproscope.Be up and back to work in 3or4 days.Was told there was a 1% chance they could not do it as planned and in that case they would cut and repair me old school/manually,deep,long abdominal cuts.
I went in and went to sleep thinking about the 99% chance of a simple procedure.Then woke up and found out I'd thought WRONG.

I woke up to the worst abdominal pain I had ever felt in my life. OMG,Felt like they beat me with a bat while I was out.My first words were litterally'' WTF?'' Then the Doc came in and reminded me about that very tiny ,slim,1% possibillity that he could not do it laproscoppicly and said while he had me open the other side looked really bad ,so he fixed it as well. F-ing Great.5weeks of recovery.Couldn't even stand without a walker for 2weeks.couldn't lift anything over 5lbs.Couldn't pick up my 2 mo old son.

Oh well,it sucked but what could I do? Recover and get on with life.In the long run I was glad I had it done .Never bothered me again.


If you only had it a few years hopefully it won't be too bad.I was born with mine and they got worse thru the years doing tree work.
I know there is never a good time to be down but a strangulated or ruptured hernia can kill you bro. Listen to the doc.
We'll all be wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Tried something new today ...*

Took down the last four nasty Locusts today. A total of 12 trees to come down for this customer, so I've been busy. I saved the worst for last. I was pretty nervous on these two, as both of the last two Locusts were long dead, and one had a bad lean and fungus growing out of it about 30 feet up.

The first two today were technical but not difficult or dangerous. After roping the tops down I just chunked the trunks down as I descended. The Steiner quickly dragged the brush out and down the road to a wooded area for the creation of an ecologically sound wildlife habitat, then it forwarded the firewood sized stuff across the street to a very thankful neighbor.

The leaner I just dropped, a very tight LZ with a fence and some raised flower beds to miss but, being so dead it had me worried.

The last tree was the biggest challenge. Although I was able to place my TIP in a nearby Cherry tree, I still didn't trust the tree to drop the top out of it while I was in it. I would have had to put a rope on it and pull it against the lean. 

My solution was to get a rope on it as high as I could, maybe 50' then decended to where I had 20' of it above me and 40' below. I had my ground guys rig my gas capstan winch to a tree up in the woodline and pull the slack out of the rope, then I cut a wide but not deep notch in it and started a back cut, leaving it with a lot of hinge. I swung over to the Cherry and came down, fired up the winch and snapped the top off of it. It landed right where the first one did, which was the only place it could.

This worked for me today, but I don't really recommend the practice. I was pretty uneasy about leaving the tree cut like that while I came down.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just sat down at 7pm to eat dinner and heard someone yelling and knocking on our door. It was one of my neighbors telling me the neighbor house and garage next were I store my equipment was on fire. Garage was a total lose, pretty much everything in house was salvaged.


----------



## tree md

So no masonry work today I take it...


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just sat down at 7pm to eat dinner and heard someone yelling and knocking on our door. It was one of my neighbors telling me the neighbor house and garage next were I store my equipment was on fire. Garage was a total lose, pretty much everything in house was salvaged.



Did you loose your stuff?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No, all my stuff is fine. It was about 100ft away from there house.


----------



## tree md

Sucks for your neighbor.


----------



## leadarrows

Sorry to see what happened to your neighbor. 
Had something funny to post but I well save it for another day. 

Been cold here so were working on the inside of the house. Putting in a whole house exhaust fan in the upstairs hallway. The wife hates air conditioning....something about not being able to get me out of the house in late July and August....I have no idea what she could be talking about....:msp_unsure:


----------



## sgreanbeans

I spent the day reading, read "Planning the Urban Forest" by the APA. Lots of real good info in there, but not a easy read, to many Dept names always mixed in the paragraph, throws ya off. Today I am scheduling my Muni Arb exam. Should be good, will go over the study guide the day before just to be sure. Ordering "Arboriculture" by Harris, per JPS's instruction. You can buy a lot of our expensive books off Amazon, used for about 1/2 price. This is probably old news to some of you, but it was news to me. Waking up a 3 all the time has actually helped me. I cant read if there is alot of background noise, everyone is out and all is quiet, so I get a couple hours in each day.


----------



## NCTREE

Thanks everyone for the support it is much appreciated. Gonna try to work today and in the mean time get into nthe doctors to get this taking care. Hopefully I can nip it in the butt quick so I can get back to work before thr busy season. I still have a bunch of work from the storm to get to but hey they are going to have to wait. If anyone knows any good climbers in the area that want some extra work. I hate putting ads out for climbers too sketchy.


----------



## sgreanbeans

NCTREE said:


> Thanks everyone for the support it is much appreciated. Gonna try to work today and in the mean time get into nthe doctors to get this taking care. Hopefully I can nip it in the butt quick so I can get back to work before thr busy season. I still have a bunch of work from the storm to get to but hey they are going to have to wait. If anyone knows any good climbers in the area that want some extra work. I hate putting ads out for climbers too sketchy.



You probably have already done this, but................
I would make sure you call all your clients and let them know. I have been backed way up and some people just assume that since they haven't heard from ya, that ya don't want the work and hire someone else. Just a thought. Hope ya get better. Never heard anything good about a hernia, and know that ya can re-injure them real easy, so be careful when ya get back out!
Its warm here, so now all the snow is melting and making a mess, gunna go murder a silver maple from the street! Little guy, nothing under, nothing over. Should go real quick. I hope!


----------



## tree md

Got about a half day of pruning today then I have to go bid another job. Wind is howling outside. 30 MPH winds today but it is supposed to be 74 degrees. It's either climb in the wind today or climb tomorrow when it's only supposed to be 34... I'm opting for the wind. I'll grind stumps tomorrow when I can wear my coveralls. I usually won't climb in 30 MPH winds unless I absolutely have to but all of this stuff is low and over the house. Should be a pretty easy day.


----------



## tree md

...wind advisory in effect until 4 pm cst this afternoon...

The national weather service in tulsa has issued a wind advisory... Which is in effect until 4 pm cst this afternoon...

For the following counties...

* in oklahoma...cherokee...adair...creek...okfuskee...okmulgee... Wagoner...tulsa...rogers...mayes...delaware...pittsburg... Sequoyah...washington...osage...craig...nowata...pawnee... Ottawa...mcintosh...muskogee...le flore...latimer and haskell.

In arkansas...washington...madison...benton and carroll.

Hazardous weather... * gusty south to southwest winds will continue today but will begin to slowly diminish by mid afternoon as a cold front approaches from the north.

Impacts... * wind gusts to around 40 miles an hour will be common.

* winds this strong can make driving difficult...especially for high profile vehicles.

Definition... * a wind advisory means that wind gusts of 40 mph are expected.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... * motorists should exercise caution while driving. Be alert to sudden gusts of wind which may cause you to lose control of your vehicle. Extra attention should be given to cross winds and on bridges and overpasses.

* stay tuned to noaa weather radio...commercial radio or television for the latest information concerning this weather event. Additional weather information can also be found at: Weather.gov/tulsa.


----------



## Jumper

NCTREE said:


> Well my back is finally feeling better and what do you know now I have a hernia. I've had it for a year or two but just got worse I think I'm gonna need surgery which scares the he'll out of me. I hate doctors to begin with now I could be out of commission for a couple of months. Worried I'm not gonna be able to keep up with bills if I can't climb. WTF! Give me a brake!



That sucks...I have one that got a lot larger humping stuff about two months ago and am now on a month of no heavy lifting or excessive standing , so no work essentially. Hoping it might get better!


----------



## TreeAce

NCTREE said:


> Thanks everyone for the support it is much appreciated. Gonna try to work today and in the mean time get into nthe doctors to get this taking care. Hopefully I can nip it in the butt quick so I can get back to work before thr busy season. I still have a bunch of work from the storm to get to but hey they are going to have to wait. If anyone knows any good climbers in the area that want some extra work. I hate putting ads out for climbers too sketchy.



What part of PA are you in? I wouldnt rule out giving you a hand aslong as you are in western PA. Depends on the weather around here to. Its suppposed to get warm and rain later today and tomorrow and then get cold wednesday and beyond so if ground gets good then its on here. But either way if you need temp help I may be able to. And like sgreanbeans said, call people. A phone call update is a very good thing. You prolly know that though. I have had 2 herinias myself. Left side and right side. I think mesh in both. First time I was bout 23 so it didnt seem like much. Hurt like heck first day then I was at the bar within 3 days and working within 2 weeks. Not saying that was smart though and I doubt I was lifting big wood, but climbing for sure. Second time I was about 34 and it was different ball game. Hurt for a few days and hard to walk far or stand long for the first week or so. I know I was layed up ,work wise, for more like a month to 5 weeks. Plus it was in the winter so it really didnt matter. My advice is do it asap and plan on 6 to 8 weeks off of heavy work. But you can sure as heck point at things and rake


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Thanks everyone for the support it is much appreciated. Gonna try to work today and in the mean time get into nthe doctors to get this taking care. Hopefully I can nip it in the butt quick so I can get back to work before thr busy season. I still have a bunch of work from the storm to get to but hey they are going to have to wait. If anyone knows any good climbers in the area that want some extra work. I hate putting ads out for climbers too sketchy.



Then don't do it. What do you need me to climb?


----------



## treemandan

And it you want I will bring a razor blade, vise grips and duct tape... take care of that little operation for ya, have ya good as.... well dead but at least you won't have to go to the doctor.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pulled over 6 trees and cut them to log length. HO is gonna clean up the brush and then have me come in with my loader and stack all the logs up for him. Got 7 more trees to go yet at this job.


----------



## Zale

Started a new contract today for a HOA. Crown raising and crown thinning all the street trees. 24 down and 725 to go.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Then don't do it. What do you need me to climb?



Why you offering or just curious?


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Why you offering or just curious?



Just make sure you two start a thread about your adventures. The last one was awesome!


----------



## NCTREE

TreeAce said:


> What part of PA are you in? I wouldnt rule out giving you a hand aslong as you are in western PA. Depends on the weather around here to. Its suppposed to get warm and rain later today and tomorrow and then get cold wednesday and beyond so if ground gets good then its on here. But either way if you need temp help I may be able to. And like sgreanbeans said, call people. A phone call update is a very good thing. You prolly know that though. I have had 2 herinias myself. Left side and right side. I think mesh in both. First time I was bout 23 so it didnt seem like much. Hurt like heck first day then I was at the bar within 3 days and working within 2 weeks. Not saying that was smart though and I doubt I was lifting big wood, but climbing for sure. Second time I was about 34 and it was different ball game. Hurt for a few days and hard to walk far or stand long for the first week or so. I know I was layed up ,work wise, for more like a month to 5 weeks. Plus it was in the winter so it really didnt matter. My advice is do it asap and plan on 6 to 8 weeks off of heavy work. But you can sure as heck point at things and rake



Raking is how I got thing ####ing thing! Well no not really but I agitated pitch forking stump grindings the other day. Im in eastern pa Berks county a little far for you but thanks.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Why don't you get Plas to climb for you? Is he still alive?


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Just make sure you two start a thread about your adventures. The last one was awesome!



I do have a poplar job. I think 6 poplars.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> I do have a poplar job. I think 6 poplars.



Lol. Perfect. I might be up for some road time too in a week or so. You still got my number, right?


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Why don't you get Plas to climb for you? Is he still alive?



Dude! You trying to summons plas back from the darkside?


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Dude! You trying to summons plas back from the darkside?



I'll take Plas any day over gaygay and fortheazz. The kid was actually pretty cool after awhile.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Why you offering or just curious?



It was a serious offer.


----------



## TreeAce

Was at the Cleveland Clinic today and saw this projection on the wall. I thought it was really cool. It moves as if they wind was blowing and I hear it changes color and drops its leaves to. If I ever build a mansion a gonna get me a forest of these.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> It was a serious offer.



If I was him, I would be trying to wrangle up plas first.. you know, some young talent.. just saying.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading to american arborist in the morning to pick some stuff up. I tried out that lock jack, I got today. I am not 100% sold on it. My hands were almost numb so I will have to give it another try. It seemed like it keep try to twist when I was decending. Gotta play with it some more, If I still dont like it, its gonna be for sale cheap.


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> Was at the Cleveland Clinic today and saw this projection on the wall. I thought it was really cool. It moves as if they wind was blowing and I hear it changes color and drops its leaves to. If I ever build a mansion a gonna get me a forest of these.


Pretty cool, isn't it? I saw that last year when I went down for my carpal tunnel tests. Someday the Clinic will take over the whole city.
Phil


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll take Plas any day over gaygay and fortheazz. The kid was actually pretty cool after awhile.



When i worked with Plas I kept a VERY short leash on him. The first time I actually made him pay me. I brought him in on few of my jobs, it was difficult. 
When I went to Aston to help with his jobs I realized he was full of it. There was alot of miscommunication ( purposeful I think) with his clients which came down on me. I tried to talk with him but he was full of it. He wouldn't listen, he was lost in the sauce. I had to suck it up. I made sure NC got what he needed for the day on the poplar job and didn't have to get into to much. 

The last time I had him come up he dropped the ball so hard I told him to beat it. He wasn't listening to what I was telling him, ended up with a notch headed towards the house and he was about to hang himself with his own rope. I was pretty pissed. I mean for him to disregard instructions and end up bamboozling himself ( and me) time and again was to much. Yeah, you see a lot of guys like this. They are fooling themselves and think since they bought their own bull#### you will too. 

What he thought was reality and what was reality were two different things. He liked the idea but there was no part about him that was going to toe the line. What I thought was a just greenhorn was really a guy with a head full of snow. A poser indeed. I doubt he will peek his head out of the covers anytime soon. 

A lot of working with the guy was for myself to see if what I just said is a real trait in people or misconception. I don't really want to beleive it but its a real trait. Its alien to guys like us.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> It was a serious offer.



sounds good to me i am going to see a surgeon soon i will know then whats the scoop.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> When i worked with Plas I kept a VERY short leash on him. The first time I actually made him pay me. I brought him in on few of my jobs, it was difficult.
> When I went to Aston to help with his jobs I realized he was full of it. There was alot of miscommunication ( purposeful I think) with his clients which came down on me. I tried to talk with him but he was full of it. He wouldn't listen, he was lost in the sauce. I had to suck it up. I made sure NC got what he needed for the day on the poplar job and didn't have to get into to much.
> 
> The last time I had him come up he dropped the ball so hard I told him to beat it. He wasn't listening to what I was telling him, ended up with a notch headed towards the house and he was about to hang himself with his own rope. I was pretty pissed. I mean for him to disregard instructions and end up bamboozling himself ( and me) time and again was to much. Yeah, you see a lot of guys like this. They are fooling themselves and think since they bought their own bull#### you will too.
> 
> What he thought was reality and what was reality were two different things. He liked the idea but there was no part about him that was going to toe the line. What I thought was a just greenhorn was really a guy with a head full of snow. A poser indeed. I doubt he will peek his head out of the covers anytime soon.
> 
> A lot of working with the guy was for myself to see if what I just said is a real trait in people or misconception. I don't really want to beleive it but its a real trait. Its alien to guys like us.



Right. Plas was and I'm sure still is in his own fantasy land. The type of guy who will never make it, because nobody can bring him down off that magic carpet ride.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> If I was him, I would be trying to wrangle up plas first.. you know, some young talent.. just saying.



you miss him don't you:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol If i did not have a schedule I would say have wraptor will travel 

But at the moment i'm busy. 


Today was a get ready for a week long project day that was only supposed to be a few hours. Why is it that everytime you end up repairing something it always leads into a full day of hidden problems


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Why is it that everytime you end up repairing something it always leads into a full day of hidden problems



I feel better knowing its not just me.


----------



## tree md

My job went smoother than planned today. Only problem was the wind. Had to stake my cube down and try to get a shotbag in a 60' crotch that was covered in sucker growth like #### hair. Wind kept blowing my cube shut so I grabbed my climbing tote and put it in front of the cube for a wind break. The the 40 MPH gusts kept blowing my 10 OZ bag off the mark so I switched to the 16 OZ. FINALLY I hit the crotch but my shot line snafu'ed up the tree. It was right at that moment that the client walked up behind me and wanted to discuss payment. I watched in horror as the 40 MPH gusts blew my poor shot line into a birds nest and could do nothing because... well, we were discussing payment... I literally spent an hour getting a line set in that tree and 15 minutes climbing the rope to the 7 limbs I had to prune... Wind sucks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, I got a call from one of my Foreman's on a job that I am 30 miles away from. He say's he cannot find the key to the chipper. Then he remember's he left it in the ignition and drove a long way's back from the job before he realized he left in the ignition. So yeah, key is on the freeway somewhere. 
So I scramble and get there and replace the ignition and then went back 30 mile's to where I was. 
Freaking freezing today! 62 degrees!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> My job went smoother than planned today. Only problem was the wind. Had to stake my cube down and try to get a shotbag in a 60' crotch that was covered in sucker growth like #### hair. Wind kept blowing my cube shut so I grabbed my climbing tote and put it in front of the cube for a wind break. The the 40 MPH gusts kept blowing my 10 OZ bag off the mark so I switched to the 16 OZ. FINALLY I hit the crotch but my shot line snafu'ed up the tree. It was right at that moment that the client walked up behind me and wanted to discuss payment. I watched in horror as the 40 MPH gusts blew my poor shot line into a birds nest and could do nothing because... well, we were discussing payment... I literally spent an hour getting a line set in that tree and 15 minutes climbing the rope to the 7 limbs I had to prune... Wind sucks.



LOL, I was thinking, What would Larry do when he got up there and looking down, he see's the Buck he was after, and a day late!?
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> My job went smoother than planned today. Only problem was the wind. Had to stake my cube down and try to get a shotbag in a 60' crotch that was covered in sucker growth like #### hair. Wind kept blowing my cube shut so I grabbed my climbing tote and put it in front of the cube for a wind break. The the 40 MPH gusts kept blowing my 10 OZ bag off the mark so I switched to the 16 OZ. FINALLY I hit the crotch but my shot line snafu'ed up the tree. It was right at that moment that the client walked up behind me and wanted to discuss payment. I watched in horror as the 40 MPH gusts blew my poor shot line into a birds nest and could do nothing because... well, we were discussing payment... I literally spent an hour getting a line set in that tree and 15 minutes climbing the rope to the 7 limbs I had to prune... Wind sucks.



Yup.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I got a call from one of my Foreman's on a job that I am 30 miles away from. He say's he cannot find the key to the chipper. Then he remember's he left it in the ignition and drove a long way's back from the job before he realized he left in the ignition. So yeah, key is on the freeway somewhere.
> So I scramble and get there and replace the ignition and then went back 30 mile's to where I was.
> Freaking freezing today! 62 degrees!
> Jeff



No one had a spare key?


----------



## treemandan

Mine is the one in the pink.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, I was thinking, What would Larry do when he got up there and looking down, he see's the Buck he was after, and a day late!?
> Jeff



LOL! I was thinking the same thing! Drop the saw on it, throttle tied wide open,or lasso it from above! 

Murdered the little maple, love it when ya get to the trunk and their is a column of rot that is in the stage right before the wood breaks down, hot knife and butter! We were going to go get the skid loader for the trunk, but we had it disc'ed and in the trailer in about 45min.
Had spies yesterday? Davey? why? weird, but whateva. Probably wondering what I do different than them, beings we don't wreck a truck every couple of months. How the guy that runs the branch here keeps his job, ill never know. Then our local BCMA was around the corner, thought he would stop by, nope, still avoiding me after I wanted to talk about the Iowa Arb Assc, and why they took my money and I got nothing in return, but a bad taste. Hate it when guys talk the talk, but then run from the walk.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> No one had a spare key?



Something tells me I need one of those.....what is it!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL! I was thinking the same thing! Drop the saw on it, throttle tied wide open,or lasso it from above!
> 
> Murdered the little maple, love it when ya get to the trunk and their is a column of rot that is in the stage right before the wood breaks down, hot knife and butter! We were going to go get the skid loader for the trunk, but we had it disc'ed and in the trailer in about 45min.
> Had spies yesterday? Davey? why? weird, but whateva. Probably wondering what I do different than them, beings we don't wreck a truck every couple of months. How the guy that runs the branch here keeps his job, ill never know. Then our local BCMA was around the corner, thought he would stop by, nope, still avoiding me after I wanted to talk about the Iowa Arb Assc, and why they took my money and I got nothing in return, but a bad taste. Hate it when guys talk the talk, but then run from the walk.



I have looked into Iowa Arb Assc and didnt find much.


----------



## superjunior

I've never removed the key from the chipper ignition. It was removed once by my brother in law when I let him use the chipper for the weekend. Got to a job the following monday and NO KEY!! What a mess that was. Kinda like taking the key out of the ignition of a boat that's trailored. Fished a tournament with a couple different bass clubs a while back. Drove about 3 hrs to a lake in PA, the guys in our club were all dumpin their boats in the water when one starts screaming " I left my f#####g boat key at home!!" His and his partners day was ruined. 

Cold and rainy today, good day to continue with progress in the shop working on equipment.


----------



## superjunior

almost forgot, in case the key ever does fall out on its own I now keep a spare in the battery compartment


----------



## tree MDS

We lock the door that covers the gauges and toss the keys in the toolbox on our chipper... been down the left the keys at the shop road before.


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> almost forgot, in case the key ever does fall out on its own I now keep a spare in the battery compartment



I've never understood removing the key from heavy equipment, seems to me anybody with the means to steal it would have the means to get it started.


----------



## treeman75

The key on my chipper wont come out. I think who ever ownd before me supper glued it.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I've never understood removing the key from heavy equipment, seems to me anybody with the means to steal it would have the means to get it started.



mine are in ignition with tye wire fastened to the machine i can't see all that driving. I agree if they are gonna steal it they will, heck a golf divit tool starts a lot of dozers


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Something tells me I need one of those.....what is it!



A paper clip to activate the tumblers and a pen knife to turn the cylinder. It can work.


----------



## lxt

if the equipment is old? yeah you can bypass easily!!, however the newer chippers, dozers, etc.... have the key chip to activate the computer first then fire to the rest of the system!!! My dozer has a battery key switch... without it you will be re-wiring & have a jumping nightmare on yer hands!!

where Jeffs at & with all the EPA crap Im thinking those new chippers have some nice fail safes built in along with antitheft? not to mention voiding the warranty on a $40,000 + chipper!!!



LXT.............


----------



## no tree to big

ha the chipper I have dont even have a key flip a switch and push a button :msp_tongue: at work our 15" morbark had a key break off(someone through cones behind the belt gaurd between the engine and drum housing and hit the key) and the ignition would not turn with the broken key or a screw driver so I hot wired that biotch. step one test all wires for power, step two trace a couple wires, step three put some power to the ones that dont have any and pray


----------



## Arbor Vision

All my keys on equipment have a throw line rope tied to the key and the other end is tied to a small beaner hooked to machine.


----------



## the Aerialist

*High winds today ...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading to american arborist in the morning to pick some stuff up. I tried out that lock jack, I got today. I am not 100% sold on it. My hands were almost numb so I will have to give it another try. It seemed like it keep try to twist when I was decending. Gotta play with it some more, If I still dont like it, its gonna be for sale cheap.



I did some shopping at a pawn shop in WVa and picked up a 192T for $80. Gassed it up and put a new chain on it and it ran and cut like gangbusters. I also got an alloy 3 ton winch for $100. It's less than half the weight of my cast iron version. I finished up by stopping at a Stihl dealer and picking up a 16" Rollamatic "Light" composite bar for my 200T @ $60 I got it well under list price, but still sort of spendy for a 16" bar. It keeps the balance on my 200 the same as with a 14" but gives me a bit more reach and will cut bigger wood so I'll not have to pull up a bigger saw as much. I'll get to try it out tomorrow.

If you decide to sell your LockJack send me a PM. I even prefer mine over the SpiderJack, although I'd take either one over the Unicender or any kind of knot.


----------



## ForTheArborist

I forgot who was trying the bargain winch on the Bandit. So, so how did that work out for you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ForTheAction said:


> I forgot who was trying the bargain winch on the Bandit. So, so how did that work out for you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk



It was on a morbark, I have played around with it a little, but not really needed since I put it on. Later this week, or begining of next week, I will be doing a removal and its gonna run it threw its paces. I will let you know.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*First double braid splice*

I tried my first double braid splice today. I think it came out ok, your feed back would be great. Most of the ones I bought before had stiching done threw the rope and wrapped around it. Can anyone tell me how exactly to do that. I have one of those hand needles for sewing leather.


----------



## ForTheArborist

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was on a morbark, I have played around with it a little, but not really needed since I put it on. Later this week, or begining of next week, I will be doing a removal and its gonna run it threw its paces. I will let you know.



Good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzy42

2treeornot2tree said:


> I tried my first double braid splice today. I think it came out ok, your feed back would be great. Most of the ones I bought before had stiching done threw the rope and wrapped around it. Can anyone tell me how exactly to do that. I have one of those hand needles for sewing leather.



Looks good from what I can see.
How far does it go back?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

the end of the tapered fibers are about 12 inches or so from the loop. I was gonna try to splice a piece of my safety blue ultra vee rope next. Looks a little more confusing.


----------



## treeman82

Got my Wraptor in today. Also delivered some bills and bids.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Got my Wraptor in today. Also delivered some bills and bids.



Whoo Whoo! 
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Didnt know if you all seen this

A man died Thursday after getting caught in a wood chipper. - KTXL

Guess he was tangled in his rope and it cut off his head as it tightened.


----------



## tree md

Gruesome way to go. I feel for his family. I have had a couple of scares over the years. Mostly my clothes getting snagged as I fed a limb. I have had two phones ripped off of belt loops and lost in the chipper... Rope around a chipper is bad medicine.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was it you or Phil that sent it to me?
Yeah, that was not good. I was thinking about that situation, I couldn't imagine his panic right before it happened, knowing that you are coming to an end. I have had small stuff snag as well, and when it does, even if it is something small, glove, sleeve, etc. I always get this little, quick rush, not a good one, like a panic button hits, but just for a second. That had to be some serious panic there and I wonder if that is what lead to him having the rope around his head, scrambling, trying to get it off. Or if it was just a complete freak accident and he didn't have a chance from the get go. Sad no matter what.


----------



## TreeAce

Many years ago i was chipping with "gaunlet" style gloves and came close. A piece about 5ft long and maybe 4inch dia was going in "backwards" and there was a stub about 4 or 5 inch and it hooked me big time in the cuff of that glove. I just calmly pushed the feed bar back and the piece rolled back out and I freed my glove. I got lucky on that one. It was a long time ago and I had never heard or been told not to chip with those kind of gloves. But its true, so dont do it.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Whip it ~ Whip it good ...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> I tried my first double braid splice today. I think it came out ok, your feed back would be great. Most of the ones I bought before had stiching done threw the rope and wrapped around it. Can anyone tell me how exactly to do that. I have one of those hand needles for sewing leather.



You should use a ball point needle so as not to snag the fibers in your rope. You could emory cloth the point of the needle to round it off, but it's still best to use the right tool for the job. Waxed kevlar thread is available from eBay and other sources for doing the whipping of your splice.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*16 strand splice*

So I tried to splice my 16 strand safety blue ultra-vee rope last night. I got to the point where you have to pull the cover back threw the rope that has the core in it. I couldn't use my regular fid, so I tried to use a coat hanger. I cant seem to get the dang cover to slide threw past the core because the cover is so tight over the core that I cant get it to accordian up. There has to be a trick. Can anyone help me?


----------



## tree MDS

I never understood the whole splicing thing.. I just "add an S"... I mean if you're that bored, isn't there something that needs greasing or sharpening? Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I never understood the whole splicing thing.. I just "add an S"... I mean if you're that bored, isn't there something that needs greasing or sharpening? Just thinking out loud here...



Just something fun to learn. If I can splice my own stuff, I can save alot of money when buying tenex slings and other things. I do have plenty of maintanence to do also but gotta break it up a little.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just something fun to learn. If I can splice my own stuff, I can save alot of money when buying tenex slings and other things. I do have plenty of maintanence to do also but gotta break it up a little.



Fair enough. And I can hear ya on the tenex sling thing, I need a couple as we speak.. well one anyway. I have a brand new 25 footer I just started using, it's way to long for all but the freakiest trees (what I bought it for), but I don't wanna cut it. I guess my thing would be what if something I spliced came apart and smashed someone's #### up... I would rather have that free of me (unless by overdoing it) and be able to blame sherril. I'm sure the tenex is probably pretty easy and safe enough, I would just rather not risk it personally.

Edit: and I saw a homemade splice come undone (or snap, can't remember which) years ago, so I could be biased on the matter..


----------



## tree md

Hey, I like to sit in a tree out in the cold and wait for a deer to come by... I'm not knocking what anyone else likes to do in their spare time... 

I'd like to learn to splice but I just don't have the patience for it.

I have a 30' double braid sling that I love to set a snatch block with. It comes in real handy because I've always got enough line to tie a cow hitch/girth hitch which works much better when you're using you block as a snatch block. I have had a timber hitch roll out when heavily loaded horizontally.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Hey, I like to sit in a tree out in the cold and wait for a deer to come by... I'm not knocking what anyone else likes to do in their spare time...
> 
> I'd like to learn to splice but I just don't have the patience for it.
> 
> I have a 30' double braid sling that I love to set a snatch block with. It comes in real handy because I've always got enough line to tie a cow hitch/girth hitch which works much better when you're using you block as a snatch block. I have had a timber hitch roll out when heavily loaded horizontally.



That's funny, I've never had any problems with the timber.. and you know I max #### out bro! I do use a clove with my own twist on it after the clove a lot too, usually for smaller loads. I gotta abmit, I don't even know how to tie a cow hitch around a log... I mean I could figure it out easy enough, but never really felt the need.


----------



## tree md

It's just a simple girth hitch. Cow hitch / Girth hitch = same / same.

Much more stout than the timber hitch.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> It's just a simple girth hitch. Cow hitch / Girth hitch = same / same.
> 
> Much more stout than the timber hitch.



Yeah, I know, I just never bothered trying it out. Treehoe has been swearing by the cow for years. 

Maybe this year I'll give it a shot... it's just that I've only lost two logs rigging, one when a 3/4 (or 5/8, can't remember) snapped, and the other when I was hung over and must have tied the clove wrong.... oh, and the or two times I forgot to put the rope through the pulley after rigging it all up. Thankfully there was no damage any of those times! Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I forgot to put the rope through the pulley after rigging it all up. Thankfully there was no damage any of those times! Lol.



I have almost done that because I was hurring to get the job done.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have almost done that because I was hurring to get the job done.



Yep. And sometimes I just get in the groove and try and rig stuff so fast that I know no other human could possibly do it any faster (ego)... and then oops, sorry about those hosta's ma'am, thankfully it's almost time to cut them back anyway!! You would think the ground guys would notice things like that and say something, unless you know how this game works, that is!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Once was enough for me ...*



tree MDS said:


> ... oh, and the or two times I forgot to put the rope through the pulley after rigging it all up. Thankfully there was no damage any of those times! Lol.



I've only done that once, it was a huge trunk section too. Luckily it landed right on it's butt and didn't flip over into the pool house we were working by.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> I've only done that once, it was a huge trunk section too. Luckily it landed right on it's butt and didn't flip over into the pool house we were working by.



Yes, but I have actually really been doing treework for twenty plus years, not two or three half assed years.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Things are picking up. The long awaited Cemetery contract was approved for half the work this year and half next year. Also the city has again invited me to bid on 8 large ash removals this week. (The city is in the culling of dying and stressed ash tree phase recommended by the state biologist.) We've had some assurances that they are going to call for a vote and not necessarily go with the lowest bid. They see the need now to spread the wealth. So resident removal artist...aka grandpa hack and stack, can't bump me with a negative sum game like he did last time when I didn’t even bid cause no one let me know about it. Nice work for this time of year. If I get it, I’m going to call Bandit in for a demo and invite council members to drop by and see the difference in productivity.

I've been working on advertising alot lately. I was putting up cards and flyers everywhere too, but now I've merged the two into one. The cards are too small, the flyers too big, so now I arrange three abreast widthwise on an 8.5x11 and I'm good. I slice them up on my handy dandy paper slicer and I've got postings 3.5x8.5. They are real handy and look pretty good amongst the maze of cards and flyers. Not to mentions I'm saving on paper and ink, which isn't a large cost until you have to go fetch some when it's inconvenient.

View attachment 218230


Hated to read about that rope/chipper incident the other day. It’s a pet peeve of mine, but at least my son got to read about it and take it to heart and mind.


----------



## epicklein22

2treeornot2tree said:


> So I tried to splice my 16 strand safety blue ultra-vee rope last night. I got to the point where you have to pull the cover back threw the rope that has the core in it. I couldn't use my regular fid, so I tried to use a coat hanger. I cant seem to get the dang cover to slide threw past the core because the cover is so tight over the core that I cant get it to accordian up. There has to be a trick. Can anyone help me?



I don't know if he posts here, but NickinWI is the master at splicing.....


----------



## deevo

Had a few calls at the FD this morning, locked up a decent job to do in a couple of weeks when the ice is a bit more thicker/safer. Going out snowmobiling with the kids .....once they get ready!:msp_smile:


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I never understood the whole splicing thing.. I just "add an S"... I mean if you're that bored, isn't there something that needs greasing or sharpening? Just thinking out loud here...



Same here!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

sgreanbeans said:


> Didnt know if you all seen this
> 
> A man died Thursday after getting caught in a wood chipper. - KTXL
> 
> Guess he was tangled in his rope and it cut off his head as it tightened.



Very sad, heard about it the day it happened, Bixler tree texed me (the guy in the vid chipping some limbs for fox 40) to let me know the situation, it was up in nevada city, about 40min. from me


----------



## superjunior

woodsman44 said:


> Very sad, heard about it the day it happened, Bixler tree texed me (the guy in the vid chipping some limbs for fox 40) to let me know the situation, it was up in nevada city, about 40min. from me



very sad indeed. was the guy on the ground or in the tree, the story was a little confusing


----------



## treemandan

superjunior said:


> very sad indeed. was the guy on the ground or in the tree, the story was a little confusing



It seemed pretty concise to me: An older gentleman took his life for granted.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but I have actually really been doing treework for twenty plus years, not two or three half assed years.


ouch man that's completely uncalled for , man I'll tell ya poor guy just wants to fit in


----------



## millbilly

*customer no show*

Went out to finish a job we started on Monday. One removal, a few trims and grind the stump. Anyway, the phone dosn't ring much this time of year and when it does Im greatful. I got a call Monday, and I set up a time to meet with the customer at 1:30 today. Its 1:00 and Im half done the stump. Not wanting to be late, I stop what Im doing, and head off on a 12 mile drive. I get there with 2 minutes to spare. I walk up, knock on the door, and the fkers not home. My head is smokin! no note, no call, nothin. Would it be out of line to send her a bill, for wasting my time and expenses?


----------



## tree md

Don't let the heat of the moment make you do something you might regret later. People are human and make mistakes and forget sometimes. I have had it happen on a occasion and try to just keep it in perspective. Sure it pisses you off but don't burn any bridges on account of it. I had one guy forget me a couple of years ago when we were supposed to meet for a bid, I called him, he emphatically apologized and we rescheduled. I ended up doing that property for him (which was a rental), his own home, his mother's home and his commercial property.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Finally got the splicing down*

I finally got the splicing down. I attached the cords to a pin to pull them out and then the fid to the bench to pull the cords threw. Finish the first on the second one only took me like 10 mins. Now that I did two for practice, I am gonna splice my double ended flip line I made up ( the flip line is not whats pictured).


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

superjunior said:


> very sad indeed. was the guy on the ground or in the tree, the story was a little confusing



SJ, he was on the ground chipping when he got entangled in a climbing line ,which I dont no how, but got aroung his neck and decapitated him when line was pulled into chipper.....yikes....authority's are calling it a freak accident...


----------



## tree md

Put in 4 or 5 new ads today and added content to my webpage. Had to handle some phone business but no calls for jobs today. My groundy called me saying he had a lead but his leads tend to come from the local watering hole so i don't get too excited about that... Ah well, it always slows down this time of year. Especially when it's cold. I have been lucky to be as busy as I have in the past couple of months. Business has picked up a little compared to the past couple of years in the Winter months.

Put in a bid yesterday and I still have a large stump to grind and a removal job to do. Client's mother died last week and they are having a memorial for her this weekend. I figure I'll give him a week or so before I call on him.


----------



## jefflovstrom

millbilly said:


> Went out to finish a job we started on Monday. One removal, a few trims and grind the stump. Anyway, the phone dosn't ring much this time of year and when it does Im greatful. I got a call Monday, and I set up a time to meet with the customer at 1:30 today. Its 1:00 and Im half done the stump. Not wanting to be late, I stop what Im doing, and head off on a 12 mile drive. I get there with 2 minutes to spare. I walk up, knock on the door, and the fkers not home. My head is smokin! no note, no call, nothin. Would it be out of line to send her a bill, for wasting my time and expenses?




Did you call an hour or so ahead to confirm the time? 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but I have actually really been doing treework for twenty plus years, not two or three half assed years.



Lol you dang :newbie: try since 1983 oke:


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> SJ, he was on the ground chipping when he got entangled in a climbing line ,which I dont no how, but got aroung his neck and decapitated him when line was pulled into chipper.....yikes....authority's are calling it a freak accident...



I ran my whisper all day today but for years I have stressed no ropes near it for this very reason. Cutting your teeth on a whisper is the way to learn this business. The Cadillac over priced contraptions don't command enough respect imo. Thing is; whispers always get ridiculed as unsafe but all the fatalities I've heard of were from slow feed chippers and operators using their feet. I have weeded many out of this business when I was a row foreman and it probably saved their life. This ain't the business for accident prone individuals imo. If you do it long enough your going to have some sort of injury, my two were both very minor but that was from 30 years. {6 stitches and 4 stitches} I have done worse to myself playing sports than I've done at work. My wife gets mad at me because I don't multi task but that has been a blessing in my career I believe. You have to keep your mind in the game no acceptions ! Bad deal for the fellow and his family rip.


----------



## treemandan

Yeah, The other day I had my chipper backed up against a slope, the little room I had on each side was hard to navigate so I would drag down the hill into the hopper which was level with the ground and chip while standing on the hopper... well I did it once, actually I hopped off during the first feed. That really was not a very good idea.
Its easy to see how the guy wound up wound up in the rope. When your are young you can get away with stuff that you can't when you are older.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you dang :newbie: try since 1983 oke:



LOL, 1977.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I ran my whisper all day today but for years I have stressed no ropes near it for this very reason. Cutting your teeth on a whisper is the way to learn this business. The Cadillac over priced contraptions don't command enough respect imo. Thing is; whispers always get ridiculed as unsafe but all the fatalities I've heard of were from slow feed chippers and operators using their feet. I have weeded many out of this business when I was a row foreman and it probably saved their life. This ain't the business for accident prone individuals imo. If you do it long enough your going to have some sort of injury, my two were both very minor but that was from 30 years. {6 stitches and 4 stitches} I have done worse to myself playing sports than I've done at work. My wife gets mad at me because I don't multi task but that has been a blessing in my career I believe. You have to keep your mind in the game no acceptions ! Bad deal for the fellow and his family rip.



Don't sound like a chuck and duck thing. They usually just hurt real bad, 
Seem's like a WTC with a winch. Sticking your head in there to get the rope out before the winch got it to the chipper.
IDK.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Well, as much as I hate to say it... If you were to be eaten alive by a grizzly bear or a chipper it would be much better to go head first instead of feet first.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I could have stayed home, and lite 4, hundred dollar bills on fire and I would be ahead. Get all my stuff out to a job, only for the HO to change his mind and not want us to do it then, WTF? Was so mad that I had to go, quickly. We went up there to check things before we took equip out there, talked to him, all was well. His excuse was that is was to cold for us to be out there? Got up to 30 yesterday. Sometimes, I really don't like the elderly.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*PH and macro/micro nutrient chart*

Mods, I know this should be down in health care, but wanted a bigger audience, so please leave for the moment!

Does anybody have a chart that shows normal PH ranges and nutrient requirements for all trees and shrubs. Trying to find one document that has them, instead of bits and pieces of info.


----------



## superjunior

well I HAD a nice, easy, good paying job lined up for the day. A fallen maple on a roof maybe 2 hrs with clean up, was able to pull the crane right on it off the neighbors driveway. After spending all morning digging the trucks out and throwing salt everywhere had to put the crane truck on a charger cause it was dead and frozen too. Finally got it started, it was in the low teens this morning. Got to the job, got the trucks in the neighbors driveway (after salting it so we could get back out) threw a few sheets of plywood down (after separating them with a pry bar cause they were frozen solid) got the crane positioned and sure enough the hydraulics were frozen solid. And I forgot to grab a torch to thaw s##t out. The valves were frozen shut and we would have just snapped the frozen control handles if we tried to force it. Nobody was home - no hot water. After a few minutes of messin with it the snow that was supposed to roll in around 11:00 started dumping on us. Next thing ya know its a blizzard. So I said eff this, packed up and left. Lucky the job is only 5 min from here..

SO I got jack s##t done today


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Mods, I know this should be down in health care, but wanted a bigger audience, so please leave for the moment!
> 
> Does anybody have a chart that shows normal PH ranges and nutrient requirements for all trees and shrubs. Trying to find one document that has them, instead of bits and pieces of info.


Scott:
Did you pick up the "Protecting Trees From Construction Damage" that I posted of FB? It had the pH preference by tree species. If you find a complete chart I'd like to see it posted if you can.
Phil
Protecting Trees From Construction Damage: A Homeowner's Guide


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> well I HAD a nice, easy, good paying job lined up for the day. A fallen maple on a roof maybe 2 hrs with clean up, was able to pull the crane right on it off the neighbors driveway. After spending all morning digging the trucks out and throwing salt everywhere had to put the crane truck on a charger cause it was dead and frozen too. Finally got it started, it was in the low teens this morning. Got to the job, got the trucks in the neighbors driveway (after salting it so we could get back out) threw a few sheets of plywood down (after separating them with a pry bar cause they were frozen solid) got the crane positioned and sure enough the hydraulics were frozen solid. And I forgot to grab a torch to thaw s##t out. The valves were frozen shut and we would have just snapped the frozen control handles if we tried to force it. Nobody was home - no hot water. After a few minutes of messin with it the snow that was supposed to roll in around 11:00 started dumping on us. Next thing ya know its a blizzard. So I said eff this, packed up and left. Lucky the job is only 5 min from here..
> 
> SO I got jack s##t done today



Ouch. That sucks. Just started doing this this winter, since we don't really work much, ( and the days we do we line up on top of each other ) we pulled our batteries, hooked them to the trickle charger, then stored them someplace warm. Kinda got sick of losing a couple 100+ dollar batteries each winter. Hope this solves the issue. 

As for me, I spent the morning on the phone and tying up some loose ends. Cancelled my capital one card after I realized they were tossing on some bogus identity protection fees each month. I hadn't even activated the card and had a 40 dollar balance. #### that, payed it off, cancelled it, and got a citibank card instead. These CC hucksters make me laugh, they act like they're the only game in town. lol Took me 5 minutes to get a new card through a competing bank.


----------



## tree md

Just got a call from the HOA president at a condo complex literally right down the road from the one I already take care of... WOOT!

Meeting her Monday to look the property over.


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> well I HAD a nice, easy, good paying job lined up for the day. A fallen maple on a roof maybe 2 hrs with clean up, was able to pull the crane right on it off the neighbors driveway. After spending all morning digging the trucks out and throwing salt everywhere had to put the crane truck on a charger cause it was dead and frozen too. Finally got it started, it was in the low teens this morning. Got to the job, got the trucks in the neighbors driveway (after salting it so we could get back out) threw a few sheets of plywood down (after separating them with a pry bar cause they were frozen solid) got the crane positioned and sure enough the hydraulics were frozen solid. And I forgot to grab a torch to thaw s##t out. The valves were frozen shut and we would have just snapped the frozen control handles if we tried to force it. Nobody was home - no hot water. After a few minutes of messin with it the snow that was supposed to roll in around 11:00 started dumping on us. Next thing ya know its a blizzard. So I said eff this, packed up and left. Lucky the job is only 5 min from here..
> 
> SO I got jack s##t done today


That stinks. I hate trying to work around weather and getting nothing done. 'Headed for Chardon this afternoon for an MRI on my knee to see if I can get that tuned up.
Drink coffee-stay warm,
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> That stinks. I hate trying to work around weather and getting nothing done. 'Headed for Chardon this afternoon for an MRI on my knee to see if I can get that tuned up.
> Drink coffee-stay warm,
> Phil



good luck with the knee man


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> Scott:
> Did you pick up the "Protecting Trees From Construction Damage" that I posted of FB? It had the pH preference by tree species. If you find a complete chart I'd like to see it posted if you can.
> Phil
> Protecting Trees From Construction Damage: A Homeowner's Guide


 No? I didn't see that, must of missed it, but that is what i am looking for, thanks! I still cant find a "master list" that has all that info in it, for all known trees. I have several tree ID books and they barley touch on that stuff. Will keep on looking, I will post if I find sumtin guud! Would even like a list that shows strong compartmentalization, strength against biotic's and abiotic's


----------



## sgreanbeans

Did my first oak prune for the season yesterday. Pin oak, had been worked on 6 years ago by the only guy I respect in the area, college arb from the 60's, runs the big show here, top notch outfit, friend. W T F? I get up in this tree, nubs everywhere, EVERYWHERE. Many, many areas of significant rot, around the nubs, big flush cuts with open wounds, extruding all kinds of biological goodies, conks, brown rot, white rot, those little black fruiting bodies that look like little ears, forget the name of that one. This tree was screwed over by whoever did it. I took pics and will show the guy when I see him, HAD TO BE ONE OF HIS GUYS. This guy has a stellar rep, the one I want really. Cant believe he would do a tree like this, so I am sure he didn't do it, bet he will be pis sed when I show him, I am sure that who ever did the job for him don't work for him anymore, guy has broken rakes over guys who don't put gear away right. Cant imagine what he would do if he seen this type of work on one of his jobs, must have never checked the work, bad on him. I check all jobs. No matter how small.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Looks like we got some snow coming. Guess I will be in living in my truck from Sat morning till late night saturday. Gonna be a long long day.


----------



## tree MDS

I finally got paid from the last of the rush of work we had from the October snow storm. Now for the third day I'm gonna harass my useless leasing company as to what the buyout on my bucket is.

That and I'm gonna talk to southco about the new toolboxes and headache rack again. I think I might just paint the whole truck green and be done with it... I'll be halfway there with the rack and boxes anyway. Spending mad money... now there's a different twist on winter projects! Should be fun though!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You can lease bucket trucks?


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can lease bucket trucks?



Yep, be careful, some of your smaller, local leasing company's are pretty shady.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I finally got paid from the last of the rush of work we had from the October snow storm. Now for the third day I'm gonna harass my useless leasing company as to what the buyout on my bucket is.
> 
> That and I'm gonna talk to southco about the new toolboxes and headache rack again. I think I might just paint the whole truck green and be done with it... I'll be halfway there with the rack and boxes anyway. Spending mad money... now there's a different twist on winter projects! Should be fun though!


 If you like my green, on mine, its container paint for con-ex boxes, shaded/cut with xelenol (the thinner). You can buy it at Menards for about 50 a gal, real cheap when comparing to Auto paint and much tougher, sprays fine out of a gun. 2/3 paint, i/3 xelenol


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Mods, I know this should be down in health care, but wanted a bigger audience, so please leave for the moment!
> 
> Does anybody have a chart that shows normal PH ranges and nutrient requirements for all trees and shrubs. Trying to find one document that has them, instead of bits and pieces of info.



Try the Cheater's Bible, otherwise known as The Ortho Problem Solver.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> I could have stayed home, and lite 4, hundred dollar bills on fire and I would be ahead. Get all my stuff out to a job, only for the HO to change his mind and not want us to do it then, WTF? Was so mad that I had to go, quickly. We went up there to check things before we took equip out there, talked to him, all was well. His excuse was that is was to cold for us to be out there? Got up to 30 yesterday. Sometimes, I really don't like the elderly.



Ahh, the duality of man... the cantakerous nature of old man.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Ouch. That sucks. Just started doing this this winter, since we don't really work much, ( and the days we do we line up on top of each other ) we pulled our batteries, hooked them to the trickle charger, then stored them someplace warm. Kinda got sick of losing a couple 100+ dollar batteries each winter. Hope this solves the issue.
> 
> As for me, I spent the morning on the phone and tying up some loose ends. Cancelled my capital one card after I realized they were tossing on some bogus identity protection fees each month. I hadn't even activated the card and had a 40 dollar balance. #### that, payed it off, cancelled it, and got a citibank card instead. These CC hucksters make me laugh, they act like they're the only game in town. lol Took me 5 minutes to get a new card through a competing bank.



Eyup, I gots a stack of un-registered cards just sittin here. Want one? And yeah, I had to break the ice of the chipper's cutter wheel the other day myself.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, be careful, some of your smaller, local leasing company's are pretty shady.



Yeah, no kidding, that's one of the reasons I wanna get rid of mine early... I would rather any hidden surprizes manifest themselves now and just get it over with. Payed off my chipper this summer too. My goal is to just get these people out of my life once and for all!

And thanks on the paint, sounds interesting, but I'll probably just stick with auto body paint. Imron is good #### for equipment, but way too expensive. There is a maaco here that does big trucks (they did the cab and jams on my chip truck), the use dupont centari, I think.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I use van sickle paint on all my equipment. I use a fast dry reducer (abou $30 a gal) and van sickle hardner. Best part is if you get a scratch, you just get ouot the spray can and touch it up.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, no kidding, that's one of the reasons I wanna get rid of mine early... I would rather any hidden surprizes manifest themselves now and just get it over with. Payed off my chipper this summer too. My goal is to just get these people out of my life once and for all!
> 
> And thanks on the paint, sounds interesting, but I'll probably just stick with auto body paint. Imron is good #### for equipment, but way too expensive. There is a maaco here that does big trucks (they did the cab and jams on my chip truck), the use dupont centari, I think.



When I went to that place that we will not mention, in Ill to buy my truck, I was looking them over and seen that they where charging 10g's more for the white wash. I picked one just out of maintenance and going to paint To bad maintenance must have meant pen whipping a fake service sheet! But I figured I saved 10 g's that way, all together,cant remember for sure, I think I had about 1500 into everything, including the compressor and the gun.

As you all know (weather channel) getting blasted. Crap week for me :bang: Thought I could pull off a good Friday, nope, snow wants to jump down on top of us from the north and dump on us, good inch in the last 45min. Guys running a few loads of wood out...........yay

Danno, I'll take a card, one of those black ones! 
Yeah grouchy old men, I wanted to light him up, but know he is probably a old war hero, has navy stuff everywhere, so I just kept my mouth shut and got outa there. Too cold!, how bout letting me decided that!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I use van sickle paint on all my equipment. I use a fast dry reducer (abou $30 a gal) and van sickle hardner. Best part is if you get a scratch, you just get ouot the spray can and touch it up.



Just tell me you're not doing the rims with the ole "chrome in a can"... lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Just tell me you're not doing the rims with the ole "chrome in a can"... lol.


 

Hey now, I can get down with some flat black!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Hey now, I can get down with some flat black!



Well, flat black, and the "chrome" are two entirely different things man..

I'm not sure I'm gonna be able to swing the entire thing yet, but we'll see. I figure I'll have the tires dismounted and have my backyard mechanic blast them, and do em up the silver that the "fleet" gets, at a later date. He was just bragging about his new to him 1970's gas compressor. Dude does stuff real cheap, and does a damn good job actually. I have him doing new doors, hinges and mirrors for my one ton at the moment. If I still got the rim pic from when he did the ones on the old chevy, I'll put it up later.


----------



## Grace Tree

Finished my topping saw with an 80" bar. Now I'll be able to top them trees in half the time. Good thing I've got a Wraptor. I just need to build up my forearms so I can hold it straight out and give 'em a flatop.
Phil
View attachment 218587


----------



## tree md

Dang! That's a bar!!!


----------



## Grace Tree

tree md said:


> Dang! That's a bar!!!


My wife bought me a tig welder for Christmas so I chopped up some old bars and welded them together. The chain's welded in place. I'm going to mount it on top of my business sign as soon as I find a junk saw head.
Phil


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> I use van sickle paint on all my equipment. I use a fast dry reducer (abou $30 a gal) and van sickle hardner. Best part is if you get a scratch, you just get ouot the spray can and touch it up.



I painted my bucket with a material cost less than $300. At 20 mph. or 20 feet it looks great. Ive seen some of the $2500 white wash paint jobs, they aren't much better


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It cost me twice that much, because I primered the truck first, then put on 3 coats of paint plus hardener. Its pretty hard, and dont scratch much. I painted the top white like you, but I also painted the frame and wheels, battiery box, fuel tank. I also had the roof rack lifted off with a crane so I could paint it also. I also used a HVLP professional gun I bought. Those suction guns use way to much paint.


----------



## millbilly

I primed mine too, thats where I messed up. I used hardener in the primer instead of reducer, paint fumes messed me up. Talked to the paint store and asked them what I should do, they didn't have an answer. I proceeded to apply the topcoats and it hasn't peeled or anything in 2 years. I wanted to take the roof rack off, but it was bent up some, and figured it was going to be a pain in the butt to get it to line up with the mounting holes to replace.


----------



## tree MDS

Believe me, I wish I could fit mine in my shop (too tall, a drawback to 4x4), I would gladly do it myself. I grew up around paint and body. Maybe I'll just have the cab and outriggers etc. done while it's all apart, then some weekend this summer plastic off the truck and do the lower boom outside (good enough). I'm already figuring that damn whitewash job is gonna be more work to get rid of than anything... I mean those ####s painted the hoses, everything! Having it rehosed someday is on the list too, so that should fix that... just shoot over the white in green for now I guess.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hardner in the primer wont hurt anything, I dont think anyway. Will be a mofo if you have to sand the primer though.
Heres mine. I painted it in 3 sections. Dump bed and tool boxes, then bottom section of boom and cab, and then under carraige. It took me a week. Only thing I would do different next time is paint the under carraige first. I had some problems with over spray.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I wish I could fit mine in my shop (too tall, a drawback to 4x4), I would gladly do it myself.



I painted mine outside. You just gotta wait for the dew to dry in the morning. I did it in july when it was around 98 degrees with a heat index over 100. So it tacked off real quick. Got two coats of paint on per day. The prep time is what kills you.


----------



## millbilly

Nice, i like the control cover in diamond plate. Did you paint the entire boom, leaving the inserts unpainted?


----------



## tree MDS

Nice effort 2tree... not so sure about the control cover, but whatever. Looks good!

Black and green are my original colors, so I was thinking of keeping the aspy two tone deal going, just with green instead of orange. I think the black cage, green box, and black accents on the fenders would be sharp as a hell. I got way too much into this truck already, so WTF! lol.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hardner in the primer wont hurt anything, I dont think anyway. Will be a mofo if you have to sand the primer though.
> Heres mine. I painted it in 3 sections. Dump bed and tool boxes, then bottom section of boom and cab, and then under carraige. It took me a week. Only thing I would do different next time is paint the under carraige first. I had some problems with over spray.



Good job, I like your control box cover as well! I was running the same truck last year and you for sure want a bit of extra protection there. You nailed that one! Good job on the paint as well! I want to get my chipper painted this spring, needs a sand blasting first though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We did a shopping center in Chula Vista that had been neglected for year's. I hate to take more than 20% to 30%. 
The new owners wanted a 50% reduction as to see the shops and signage. 
Un-like most shopping center's here, we did no topping or reduction. 
We did how-ever go 50%.
I think we did good. We gave maximum exposure and a 3 year plan.
Jeff

30 Ficus rubiginosa tree's surrounding the property.
Jeff


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmmmm....sat around studied for my upcoming ISA exam, currently on my off season(too much snow=no jobs) made up a new equipment list since we've lost 1 MS200 , 1 MS362 and a MS260 ......its been a great year :/ so hopefully we wont loose/misplace/stolen any more saws next season.


----------



## jefflovstrom

[email protected] said:


> Hmmmmm....sat around studied for my upcoming ISA exam, currently on my off season(too much snow=no jobs) made up a new equipment list since we've lost 1 MS200 , 1 MS362 and a MS260 ......its been a great year :/ so hopefully we wont loose/misplace/stolen any more saws next season.



Maybe you should equipt your saw's with GPS, just saying. 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The truck came with no cover over the hydrolics, and I didnt want to pay what Altec wanted for a cover. The diamond plate only cost me $40 and that was with the 90 degree bends in it. All I had to do was cut out where my aux hydrolics come out the side.


----------



## Toddppm

jefflovstrom said:


> We did a shopping center in Chula Vista that had been neglected for year's. I hate to take more than 20% to 30%.
> The new owners wanted a 50% reduction as to see the shops and signage.
> Un-like most shopping center's here, we did no topping or reduction.
> We did how-ever go 50%.
> I think we did good. We gave maximum exposure and a 3 year plan.
> Jeff
> 
> 30 Ficus rubiginosa tree's surrounding the property.
> Jeff



You found an owner with a couple brain cells that let you do it right? There's been a company here getting a bunch of shopping centers lately all around, lollipopping every tree in sight. I wish I could find out how he got in contact with so many shopping center owners so I could try to talk some sense in to those people. How can they have so much money and so little brain?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Spliced up a lanyard today.


----------



## Toddppm

We got to work at a place with a view for once. Had to travel 2.5 hrs 1 way to do it though. Cleared some trees off the bank and took some others down, ground a bunch of stumps.
View attachment 218672
View attachment 218673
View attachment 218674
View attachment 218675


----------



## Nailsbeats

Awesome view and property, and one heck of a drive.


----------



## Bomber

Toddppm said:


> We got to work at a place with a view for once. Had to travel 2.5 hrs 1 way to do it though. Cleared some trees off the bank and took some others down, ground a bunch of stumps.
> View attachment 218672
> View attachment 218673
> View attachment 218674
> View attachment 218675



Couldn't talk the homeowner into having you install a zipline from the deck to the river?


----------



## bootboy

Nothing tree related... but I skied the first powder turns of the season after six weeks of literally no snow. And got to throw the first bombs of avalanche control this season. Powder skiing and explosives, mmmmmm.....now I just need to cut down a tree and eat a can of kippered herring and it will be the perfect day!


----------



## Toddppm

Bomber said:


> Couldn't talk the homeowner into having you install a zipline from the deck to the river?



Be a good idea and a chair lift to bring you back up, it' steep!


----------



## bootboy

Mmmmmm..... Chairlift...


----------



## treemandan

Small Wood said:


> My wife bought me a tig welder for Christmas so I chopped up some old bars and welded them together. The chain's welded in place. I'm going to mount it on top of my business sign as soon as I find a junk saw head.
> Phil



I used to cut a circular saw blade in half and use it as a hood ornament and was thinking of now doing it with an old bar and chain.


----------



## arborpros

jefflovstrom said:


> We did a shopping center in Chula Vista that had been neglected for year's. I hate to take more than 20% to 30%.
> The new owners wanted a 50% reduction as to see the shops and signage.
> Un-like most shopping center's here, we did no topping or reduction.
> We did how-ever go 50%.
> I think we did good. We gave maximum exposure and a 3 year plan.
> Jeff
> 
> 30 Ficus rubiginosa tree's surrounding the property.
> Jeff



I have to say that is a very clean reduction. I rarely take more than 25% of the crown but what your company did there is really a great job. Looks clean and evenly pruned. The before pic, the tree did not look like it had been touched. The tree obviously needed it. Good job.


----------



## tree MDS

Snow all day here, supposed to get 3 to 6". Looks like another day of nursing my knee by the fire. I managed to get the swelling almost all the way down and am getting a lot more bend out of it, but I'm not taking any chances, so I'm gonna continue to baby it. That's 13 days of this #### now. 

Hoping to get back to work Tuesday. Got a nice $2400 money maker I wanna get done. The shop needs a new compressor now.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Mods, I know this should be down in health care, but wanted a bigger audience, so please leave for the moment!
> 
> Does anybody have a chart that shows normal PH ranges and nutrient requirements for all trees and shrubs. Trying to find one document that has them, instead of bits and pieces of info.



I don't know of a comprehensive chart, but try looking at this book

Abiotic Disorders of Landscape Plants -http://www.amazon.com/Abiotic-Disorders-Landscape-Laurence-Costello/dp/1879906589/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1327150946&sr=8-16

I've not looked at it for quite some time, but it does have problems related to deficiencies and pH stress.


----------



## Grace Tree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I don't know of a comprehensive chart, but try looking at this book
> 
> Abiotic Disorders of Landscape Plants -http://www.amazon.com/Abiotic-Disorders-Landscape-Laurence-Costello/dp/1879906589/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1327150946&sr=8-16
> 
> I've not looked at it for quite some time, but it does have problems related to deficiencies and pH stress.



Thanks for posting that. I just ordered it from Amazon for 35 bucks.
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> We did a shopping center in Chula Vista that had been neglected for year's. I hate to take more than 20% to 30%.
> The new owners wanted a 50% reduction as to see the shops and signage.
> Un-like most shopping center's here, we did no topping or reduction.
> We did how-ever go 50%.
> I think we did good. We gave maximum exposure and a 3 year plan.
> Jeff
> 
> 30 Ficus rubiginosa tree's surrounding the property.
> Jeff




Nice job jeffy u gonna get that hanger


----------



## Jumper

Have been laid low with bad cold since returning from Varadero Thursday night.....fortunately not working at present.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've heard that the Ficus r. is weed that the only way you can manage is regular gut and reduce.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Nice job jeffy u gonna get that hanger



LOL, ain't no hanger there.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've heard that the Ficus r. is weed that the only way you can manage is regular gut and reduce.



Ah, is that what you heard? Actually quite manageable. Never heard it called a weed.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

Jumper said:


> Have been laid low with bad cold since returning from Varadero Thursday night.....fortunately not working at present.



I know of several people that just got back from Cuba and are all sick as well!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, ain't no hanger there.
> Jeff



Lol you looked again didn't you :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well crap if no one's gonna talk me out of it, I guess I will go grinds 10 stumps and make 2 bones instead of posting.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well crap if no one's gonna talk me out of it, I guess I will go grinds 10 stumps and make 2 bones instead of posting.



I wouldn't bother.. sounds like too much workie for too little pay..


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you looked again didn't you :monkey:



Yeah, you ole bastid!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fn5U868GB7Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> check this out


----------



## treeman75

Atari 800 XL - Tree Surgeon - YouTube I think I figured it out.


----------



## Zale

Jumper said:


> Have been laid low with bad cold since returning from Varadero Thursday night.....fortunately not working at present.



Call it karma. You help support a government that suppresses individual freedoms for its citizens. Cry me a river.


----------



## treemandan

Jumper said:


> Have been laid low with bad cold since returning from Varadero Thursday night.....fortunately not working at present.



Cold my left foot. You came back with the Cuban Flu. Oh ####, that's bad.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Atari 800 XL - Tree Surgeon - YouTube I think I figured it out.



No way! Really?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, ain't no hanger there.
> Jeff



You better get yer eyes checked papa, it right there in the second pic.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> You better get yer eyes checked papa, it right there in the second pic.



Prove it.
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist

Those are air roots. They're supposed to be there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ForTheArborist

Cleaning the ocean water out of my ears, and I'm ready to hit the trees. I've been paranoid about work this whole week. It was noice to shake those worries off with a pair of goggles and flippers, but the sooner I forget about all of that the better.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Plowed and shoveled snow all day yesturday. Neighbor had his snow blower sitting in the middle of his driveway by the road. I thought he ran outta gas, so I called him. He said the pull cord broke and he wasnt messing with it. He is going to buy a new snow blower today. Said I can have it. Nice older tracked cub cadet snow blower. Plug the elec cord into it and it must have old fuel in it and is running like crap. Gonna fix it up and use it on one of my jobs. Can't beat it for free.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Plowed and shoveled snow all day yesturday. Neighbor had his snow blower sitting in the middle of his driveway by the road. I thought he ran outta gas, so I called him. He said the pull cord broke and he wasnt messing with it. He is going to buy a new snow blower today. Said I can have it. Nice older tracked cub cadet snow blower. Plug the elec cord into it and it must have old fuel in it and is running like crap. Gonna fix it up and use it on one of my jobs. Can't beat it for free.



Sweet! We had one of those, was a beast! I am already tired of the snow, guess I would feel better about it if I was plowing!


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Sweet! We had one of those, was a beast! I am already tired of the snow, guess I would feel better about it if I was plowing!



I donno man.
Think I would feel a lot better about it if I wasn't plowing. It gets old real fast


----------



## Toddppm

Spread salt early saturday morning at a few properties. 1rst snow/ice related work we've done yet this winter. Was nice to at least take my newest truck out 1 time. 
It'd take alot to get me burn out on plowing/salting the money is just too good. You're doing it as a sub right?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Toddppm said:


> Spread salt early saturday morning at a few properties. 1rst snow/ice related work we've done yet this winter. Was nice to at least take my newest truck out 1 time.
> It'd take alot to get me burn out on plowing/salting the money is just too good. You're doing it as a sub right?


 Ya know, yur right. I think, when I do finally get blades, I will sub instead of contract, think it would be a lot less headaches and I got some buddys that have some big accounts, wal-mart, lowes, kohls, etc.


----------



## Toddppm

I was saying that because I'd rather be the one with the contracts! Make a lot more money. Butt there is that little detail that I can't go anywhere in the winter because I have to manage the everything. If you have the contacts to sub and can send a couple guys out to drive your trucks for somebody else and they're reliable that would be easier. and less stressfull.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I do some plowing myself, but I also sub alot out also. Its kinda great to sit back and let someone else beat there truck up and make $20 a hour off of them.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Toddppm said:


> I was saying that because I'd rather be the one with the contracts! Make a lot more money. Butt there is that little detail that I can't go anywhere in the winter because I have to manage the everything. If you have the contacts to sub and can send a couple guys out to drive your trucks for somebody else and they're reliable that would be easier. and less stressfull.


LOL! I missed that! I used to hold a few biggies, I remember the stress, but I do remember the money too! Valid points on both sides of that coin! Think, like I said, be a sub this time, if I no likey, I'll go after my own. U guys ever have volunteers? I had guys just start plowing in my big lots! Doing demos I guess!


----------



## Toddppm

Have shown up and job already done, one place they even shoveled all of the townhomes front walks and steps which we weren't supposed to do! Did my thing and invoiced and got paid as usual.

Stopped in a shopping center to catch up on phone calls one night and had a couple guys beg me to help them because they were overbooked. Offered $150/hour, of course I knew they were subs cause I saw the ad for help online and they were planning on paying after they got paid-NOT!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The problem here is the feat/famine nature of snow removal. One year you barely make enough to make it worth while , the next you can barely keep up with seasonal contracts. 

I've done a little subbing with my blower, but the hours suck  I'm getting too old to get up in the middle of the night to move snow.

The aftermath removal part is cake though, dump and loader hauling stuff off with your logo on the truck makes for some good advertisement. I've worked with that subbing out. 

I had a client with a lot of big loaders who would have 50-75k per day in bill through on trucking alone with big snows. He had muni contracts to assist getting major roadways and intersections cleared out. One laoder can work three or four trucks, depending on where the dumpsite is. Some times the have them dumping near waterways with loaders and dozers pushing the piles back, back, back


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The problem here is the feat/famine nature of snow removal. One year you barely make enough to make it worth while , the next you can barely keep up with seasonal contracts.
> 
> I've done a little subbing with my blower, but the hours suck  I'm getting too old to get up in the middle of the night to move snow.
> 
> The aftermath removal part is cake though, dump and loader hauling stuff off with your logo on the truck makes for some good advertisement. I've worked with that subbing out.
> 
> I had a client with a lot of big loaders who would have 50-75k per day in bill through on trucking alone with big snows. He had muni contracts to assist getting major roadways and intersections cleared out. One laoder can work three or four trucks, depending on where the dumpsite is. Some times the have them dumping near waterways with loaders and dozers pushing the piles back, back, back



I've tried and tried but i can't seem to find any snow contracts


----------



## tree md

Looks like a few posters got sent to band camp...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Its only snowed here twice, so I know a lot of guys are hurting, guessing that there will be blades for sell come spring. That's the thing, if ya count on it, it wont come, but when ya don't care, it dumps! I'll get blades and get set up, but I wont count on it, if it happens, great, if not. Back to work then! 
Meet a HO on a big project today. We are a go, soon as the closing is done(only thing that worry's me) House has been sitting for some years, everything is outa control, ripping everything out but a few bigen's, replanting all new trees. Removing about 40 30-50ftrs, all landscape, all stumps, a fence lol. We are taking it all! Then coming back and redoing everything,including new walls and hardscape, patio, outdoor kitchen. I'm not doing that stuff tho, handing that to a bud. I'll stick to the trees!This is going to be a pretty big deal. Shooting from the hip. This guy will end up around 50g's in his yard, and he still has to gut the inside! Must be nice to have that kinda loot hanging around. He intends to move in and sell his current home when they are done, says he plans on it taking a couple years. Additions planned as well. Gunza be a blast. Going to rent 3 stump grinders and have a party! He is having me do a soil test so we can select the best suited for his yard, he has a acre and I told him how many samples I would need to take, he's like "go for it" So finally, I get a project that I here u guys talk about all the time, as I read in envy! Someone who is actually interested in the full deal, not just ropes,saws and chippers. I get to use some brains! Hope I can find them..........

I see some shakeups went down while I was gone, I always miss the posts that get deleted, so I never see what was said, but guess that's the point.


----------



## tree md

Sounds like a nice project Scott. I got to meet a HOA Pres tomorrow at another condo complex. Small project but I am guessing they are not satisfied with the last tree service they used. It's a foot in the door for me and I'm hoping it turns into bigger and better things...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Looks like a few posters got sent to band camp...



I think there should be a route that only lead's to this thread if you are a tree guy. 
I have thought about this and have come to the conclusion that too many are posting in the commercial thread, when they should be posting in the 101 thread. 
We jump on them hard and yet, we don't see what drew them here. 
FTA and AA would be a good conversation if it was directed to the proper thread.
I think we would be more responsive, in a positive, than if they invaded our d i c k clique!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree md

Hey, the internet is free. I kind of like reading their posts. Some of them are hilarious. Only reason I said anything about someone posting on this thread is that it was vets thread and know that he made it clear how he felt about that person. I thought it was a little disrespectful. I mean if someone flat out told me they didn't like me posting to their thread I would quit. Other than that, I don't have any problems with anyone posting anything they want to as long as it's not flat out wrong information like something that could get someone hurt. But really... Who gives a #### what i think anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> I see some shakeups went down while I was gone, I always miss the posts that get deleted, so I never see what was said, but guess that's the point.



Give me a call, Scott. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Hey, the internet is free. I kind of like reading their posts. Some of them are hilarious. Only reason I said anything about someone posting on this thread is that it was vets thread and know that he made it clear how he felt about that person. I thought it was a little disrespectful. I mean if someone flat out told me they didn't like me posting to their thread I would quit. Other than that, I don't have any problems with anyone posting anything they want to as long as it's not flat out wrong information like something that could get someone hurt. But really... Who gives a #### what i think anyway. :biggrin:



So let them post it in the 101 thread!
How about a thread for total newbie's and wannbe's?
Yup!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yep, voted in maybe? Course I might not make the cut!


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, voted in maybe? Course I might not make the cut!



LOL!, Goob!
You should be a Mod!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Jeff, I never did get that request. Did you send it?


----------



## tree md

Never mind. I just checked and it finally came though. Must have took a little while.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Hey guys, I guess this is where everybody hangs out now that the smoke has cleared.

Been watching Jerry B's DVD's today, he gave them to me when I went to California last January. I forgot how great they really are. You can watch and rewatch them, good for a beginner and experienced tree guy. I like how he is real about treework, and shows a real variety of methods. Good stuff, especially that old growth Redwood fliplining.


----------



## tree md

I've been watching his "Working Climber" vids too lately. Really some great stuff in there.

Just scheduled another bid. Two large prunes... Done completely through my website and email. Loving that!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Jeff, I never did get that request. Did you send it?



yup


----------



## deevo

Weather is supposed to warm up this week, 9 degrees tomorrow and rain! Got the go ahead on a decent pine removal over a fence and pool (perfect zip line tree)for Tuesday, no clean up! Wooo hooo, I was going to ask FTA to price it for me......but didn't want to wait til he got back from Hawaii! lol!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Eat prunes to stay regular Jeff ...*



tree md said:


> ... Two large prunes... Done completely through my website and email. Loving that!



Most, probably 95%, of my work is via contact page on my website. Most customers I don't even actually speak to until the day of the evaluation when I call to confirm they'll be there before I roll.

At the evaluation I tell them my price but send the official quote via email. I tell them that their response to my emailed quote is our "contract". After that all my scheduling is done via email until I get ready to roll then I call and confirm, then I give them an ETA.

When I get a phone call I direct them to my website and tell them to fill out the contact page. I tell them if they do that I can't lose them or forget about them. I've even told people who balked at that to call somebody else then. I don't even have business cards anymore. It's all in the Cloud.

Today started out great when I blew the line off my dump's power steering pump. The brakes went with it. Then JohnBoy's truck wouldn't start and he was blocking the other vehicles in so I couldn't go to the parts store for power steering fluid. I got him started with the 50 amp charger but when we got to Advance Auto Parts he shut it off and it wouldn't start again.

I gave him a new battery, but tweaked my back when digging it out. Hurt like a ##### all day. We didn't get to the job site until noon and didn't finish the job so now we have to go back. The customer was thrilled with our work though and paid me 2/3s in cash. We're headed for more bad weather so I told him I didn't know when we'd be back but I'd email him and let him know. Cool dude, he said it didn't matter when I finished and he was going to try to get me some more work from some friends who needed tree work.


----------



## treemandan

Plowing plowing plowing.

I made it to the gime today, slim pickins in the tuna factory, just a bunch of sweaty manatee on the treadmills. Went sledding yesterday, I'm always full of glee when people tell me how tuff my daughter is. Bought her a toy bow and arrow set, well she bought it with her own money and was even nice to buy me a candy bar. I tried to show her how to use it but she yanked it outta my hand and tried to smack me. Payback is a #####, she can tell you that now. Right now her and her mother are going toe to toe over a PB and J samitch.:help:


----------



## millbilly

the Aerialist said:


> Most, probably 95%, of my work is via contact page on my website. Most customers I don't even actually speak to until the day of the evaluation when I call to confirm they'll be there before I roll.
> 
> Did you build your own website or have someone build it for you? I just purchased one from godaddy. I got the little page up but to do the 5 page web, its over my head. Not saying I couldn't figure it out, but it will take me a lifetime.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

millbilly said:


> the Aerialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most, probably 95%, of my work is via contact page on my website. Most customers I don't even actually speak to until the day of the evaluation when I call to confirm they'll be there before I roll.
> 
> Did you build your own website or have someone build it for you? I just purchased one from godaddy. I got the little page up but to do the 5 page web, its over my head. Not saying I couldn't figure it out, but it will take me a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine threw go daddy. I built it with there website tonight web builder. Links on the bottom of my post. If you have a question on something pm me and I will try to help.
> 
> Who all got banned today?
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> millbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine threw go daddy. I built it with there website tonight web builder. Links on the bottom of my post. If you have a question on something pm me and I will try to help.
> 
> Who all got banned today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I didn't. What? Am i slippin?
Click to expand...


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> millbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine threw go daddy. I built it with there website tonight web builder. Links on the bottom of my post. If you have a question on something pm me and I will try to help.
> 
> Who all got banned today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got one from go daddy as well. tried the website tonight but having a hard time getting it together. I really don't know my way around a computer at all, may have to hire someone..
> 
> not sure who got banned but there was a lot of deleted posts in the ohio new business thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## the Aerialist

millbilly said:


> Did you build your own website or have someone build it for you? I just purchased one from godaddy. I got the little page up but to do the 5 page web, its over my head. Not saying I couldn't figure it out, but it will take me a lifetime.



I built a simple website when I started my business it looked fine but the URL was so long I couldn't even remember it to tell somebody, I'd have to send a link to it:

Aerial Arborist Tree Service

While it looked pretty nice and worked (as it still does) it was not optimized for search engines and was not discoverable via Google searches. Eventually I ran into a web guru that needed some tree work done so I offered to barter; his tree work for a website. I bought a domain name (aerialarborist.com) and he built the site.

Having it professionally done was definitely worth it. I'm pretty computer literate but for a really productive site you need all the tweaks that only a pro can do. Doing your own website is like a homeowner doing tree work.


----------



## tree md

I have one domain parked at godaddy because I had them automatically bidding on it for me when it expired. It's paid for so I'm keeping it parked there. I got my hosting through Ipage for like 2 dollars a month for 3 years I think. I used Wordpress to build mine on the advise of others on this site who have built their own. Much more powerful web development tools than any of the rinky dink programs that the hosting services offer.


----------



## the Aerialist

tree md said:


> ... I used Wordpress to build mine on the advise of others on this site who have built their own. Much more powerful web development tools than any of the rinky dink programs that the hosting services offer.



My current site is built with WordPress as well.


----------



## tree md

Wordpress has SEO tools. It's really not that difficult to optimize it for search engines. You just have to study a little bit and learn how to enter your tags and meta data with relevant key words for the crawlers to pick up.


----------



## millbilly

meta data that sounds like a foreign language to me and I've read about it and it still doesn't click. Im thinkin about going to community college and taking a course in web site design can't hurt me.


----------



## tree md

Here's the thing, if you are slow and have time to learn this stuff and fool with it then fine, go ahead and give building your own a shot. Worst that could happen is you end up paying someone to do it anyway. I did mine over the Holidays when I had lots of time to fool around with it. I now have 4 more to build for other people who are paying me to do so and with work heating up, I don't know if I am going to be able to do theirs in a timely manner. If you're busy with work then by all mean's pay someone to do it and make your money doing what you know best.

My .02


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> Wordpress has SEO tools. It's really not that difficult to optimize it for search engines. You just have to study a little bit and learn how to enter your tags and meta data with relevant key words for the crawlers to pick up.



I have mine through them as well, I paid someone to set it up initially and I can go in and do updates, add stuff etc.... mine got hacked into in December, everything got wiped, even from my Web builders files. Had to do everything over again! This time added some security features and added some backup features. I think it looks better now, still have to add some items but am happy with it! Still working on the video features though. Now that I got my helmet cam i should be able to put some good stuff on!


----------



## tree md

millbilly said:


> meta data that sounds like a foreign language to me and I've read about it and it still doesn't click. Im thinkin about going to community college and taking a course in web site design can't hurt me.



We had to take a mandatory technology class when I was in college... Actually 2 of them. They taught us stuff like word, excel and basic programs that we would need to do basic college level work. In the second semester course they taught us rudimentary HTML a little basic web design. It wasn't a lot but it was enough for me to have a grasp on what I'm doing now. That was over 10 years ago and things have changed a lot since then. You can use a visual editor to do web design now and it's not really too hard. The SEO stuff is what is a little more difficult to understand but there are a lot of great sources to learn how to do it out there on the web.


----------



## tree md

Nice site Deevo!


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> Nice site Deevo!



Thanks, I kind of like my work to speak for itself. Like i said there is still a bit I would like to do. It's gotten me a lot of traffic and work to go with it. I do advertise online locally and in a few small papers. I think that has worked for me. Not doing Yellowpages book next year. Rather put that $ into some equipment.


----------



## epicklein22

My brother built mine and a few other sites. Codeblueohio.com and youngpedals.com are two he built through connections, he's the guitar player in the code blue band, so that is a given. He might be willing to set a few of you guys up. I have another friend that might be of help to as he is going to school to be a computer programmer.

Here's mine, needs a lot of updating since we've dropped most of everything but tree work and firewood, but it gives you an idea. greatoutdoorsohio.com


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> My brother built mine and a few other sites. Codeblueohio.com and youngpedals.com are two he built through connections, he's the guitar player in the code blue band, so that is a given. He might be willing to set a few of you guys up. I have another friend that might be of help to as he is going to school to be a computer programmer.
> 
> Here's mine, needs a lot of updating since we've dropped most of everything but tree work and firewood, but it gives you an idea. greatoutdoorsohio.com



Hey Andy if you could let me know if your brother of friend would be willing to help me out. I'd really like to get this thing going before spring. Thanks


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> Hey Andy if you could let me know if your brother of friend would be willing to help me out. I'd really like to get this thing going before spring. Thanks



Shot both of them a text to see if they are interested.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Shot both of them a text to see if they are interested.



thank you sir


----------



## Grace Tree

epicklein22 said:


> Shot both of them a text to see if they are interested.


Andy. I know you've got your ear to the ground. A guy at church said a VanCuren climber fell 75 ft. Did you hear anything like that?
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> Andy. I know you've got your ear to the ground. A guy at church said a VanCuren climber fell 75 ft. Did you hear anything like that?
> Phil



wow haven't heard about that but been real busy with plowing lately. I think tree ace used to work for vancuren long ago, wonder if he knows


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just got a email from a HO, picked me over our local BCMA for a large prune job, I was more expensive but the other dude gave the HO a bad vibe! Cool beans!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I got lucky when it comes to sites, My younger cousin is a web guru. He was brutally picked on while growing up, when he got to middle school and high school it got outa hand, enter SUPER COUSINS! It was soon realized that he had a couple of cousins that would target the oppressors! He had no more problems and was free to be the nerd he was meant to be! Fast forward 15-20 years and now he runs the biggest web firm in the area, holds national accounts and I get it for free, does all my maintenance and runs the twitter and facebook stuff, I pay for all the domain names, but that's it. He built it for free. He does that google opt for me and he has a local "things to do" website that is super cool, tons of traffic, have my adds all over it. Never thought being a "bully beat down" artist would pay off like this! 

" Remember to be nice to geeks, someday you'll work for one" -Bill Gates


----------



## sgreanbeans

Jeff, that FTA guy, he said something that made me think of this guy I met when I was out there, his name was ED, was well known at a saw shop. Showed up on a job and we had to run him off, don't know if its the same guy, but I think it is, if it is..........OH MAN! That guys was a character for sure. Soon as he walked out of the saw shop, they all started talking like him! Do you know who he is?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> I got lucky when it comes to sites, My younger cousin is a web guru. He was brutally picked on while growing up, when he got to middle school and high school it got outa hand, enter SUPER COUSINS! It was soon realized that he had a couple of cousins that would target the oppressors! He had no more problems and was free to be the nerd he was meant to be! Fast forward 15-20 years and now he runs the biggest web firm in the area, holds national accounts and I get it for free, does all my maintenance and runs the twitter and facebook stuff, I pay for all the domain names, but that's it. He built it for free. He does that google opt for me and he has a local "things to do" website that is super cool, tons of traffic, have my adds all over it. Never thought being a "bully beat down" artist would pay off like this!
> 
> " Remember to be nice to geeks, someday you'll work for one" -Bill Gates



I married one


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Jeff, that FTA guy, he said something that made me think of this guy I met when I was out there, his name was ED, was well known at a saw shop. Showed up on a job and we had to run him off, don't know if its the same guy, but I think it is, if it is..........OH MAN! That guys was a character for sure. Soon as he walked out of the saw shop, they all started talking like him! Do you know who he is?



Could be, I am sure he is laughed at where ever he goes.
Jef


----------



## epicklein22

Small Wood said:


> Andy. I know you've got your ear to the ground. A guy at church said a VanCuren climber fell 75 ft. Did you hear anything like that?
> Phil



No, haven't heard anything. He'd be a gonner at that height, so I would think that would be big news....scary to think about. I'll ask Mervin next time I'm in Ray's Repair. They take all their stuff there for repair.


----------



## tree md

sgreanbeans said:


> Jeff, that FTA guy, he said something that made me think of this guy I met when I was out there, his name was ED, was well known at a saw shop. Showed up on a job and we had to run him off, don't know if its the same guy, but I think it is, if it is..........OH MAN! That guys was a character for sure. Soon as he walked out of the saw shop, they all started talking like him! Do you know who he is?



Scott, was this in San Diego? I met a "tree guy" when I was down there named Ed... LOL, what a tool he was!


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> wow haven't heard about that but been real busy with plowing lately. I think tree ace used to work for vancuren long ago, wonder if he knows



I have never even heard of "vancuren". Hopefully what ever happened has just been exageratted. That happens sometimes.......


----------



## tree md

Did two bids today. Got to wait a month on the first one because it has to be board approved by the HOA but the Pres. and treasurer pretty much told me I'll be doing it next month. Other one said she is going to run it by her husband but she appears to be the decision maker. We already discussed the details of getting an insurance certificate sent to her. 

I am about to make a change in personnel...

Edit: I was pissed and venting...


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> I have never even heard of "vancuren". Hopefully what ever happened has just been exageratted. That happens sometimes.......



had you mixed up with timberjack7. they're pretty close to our neck of the woods but I haven't heard anything on the news or from local tree guys. hopefully it was exaggerated


----------



## ozzy42

Home cleaning the garage today and around 11:00 BAM.Got the ok to start on an 8,800 job I bid 2 weeks ago.

3/4 of it is s h i t sticks ,but what the hell, it's work.


----------



## tree md

That'll put a little pep in your step.


----------



## ozzy42

Yep. Not too shabby a month after Christmas.Most everything else I've been bidding on has been
either "Are you out of your mind?,or We'll let you do it in Feb.".

This month has sucked up to this point .I was twice as busy in Dec. Go figure :monkey:


----------



## Tree Pig

ozzy42 said:


> "Are you out of your mind?,or We'll let you do it in Feb.".



seems to be a lot of that going around


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey Larry, I heard about the tornado's in Alabama. Same place? Do you have biz card's out there? Weird,huh?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rain day, guy's got off and I did a few thing's and then came home. 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Yep, same place. My aunt told me there are trees down all over. Another friend had a little damage to her house. She's asking me when I'm coming back out there... Still getting calls from Alabama...


----------



## treeman75

I have a little prune job tomarrow, its almost not worth starting the truck but its somthing.


----------



## tree md

Jeff, there are unique geographical features that funnel storms in that area. It is kind of an anomaly and strange. The same areas (high end) get smacked there year after year. And the same people with money keep building there because of the beauty of the landscape.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Larry, I heard about the tornado's in Alabama. Same place? Do you have biz card's out there? Weird,huh?
> Jeff



They were all around me last night




My tired hurts, finishing up phase 1 about nine acres of thick briers and saplings start phase two tomorrow. How do I talk myself into this ---- :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Jeff, there are unique geographical features that funnel storms in that area. It is kind of an anomaly and strange. The same areas (high end) get smacked there year after year. And the same people with money keep building there because of the beauty of the landscape.



I live in alley central I have seen and worked on at least 30 tornado sites in less than twenty years all within twenty miles!


----------



## sgreanbeans

We had the triple threat yesterday, Rain/Ice/Snow, so aaaaagain, we stayed in. Firewood mountain is getting real big! Going to try and finish up a land clearing we got stuck on today, so damn slimy out and I am out of easy street trees, nothing but backyard or hard access stuff on the books. Have been waiting for it to get and stay cold. This 40 degree crap makes for a muddy mess.


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> They were all around me last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tired hurts, finishing up phase 1 about nine acres of thick briers and saplings start phase two tomorrow. How do I talk myself into this ---- :monkey:



Just remember Rope.We do it because we LOVE it.


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> Just remember Rope.We do it because we LOVE it.



Ok but for some reason I forget that after three or four hours battling wild rose with the bush hog and weed eater and chipper lol

I thought it was not gonna be too bad at first then ran into a locust grove lol and that's serious stuff with the whisper Ah well no pain no gain:monkey:


----------



## treemandan

ozzy42 said:


> Just remember Rope.We do it because we LOVE it.



Oh yeah, i forgot.

Nothing going on here but the rent. That's Ok, I got projects around the house to do. Now ripping up carpet. Whoo Hooo! Not.
Gotta keep up with the gime time. My wife is preparing for a 5k.


----------



## millbilly

*I said the f word and I said it loud*

I hate hitting things in trees but this took the cake. There wasn't a hint that this could be hiding inside


----------



## tree md

Ouch! that's going to leave a mark...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was inspecting my boom today, and I found what looks like it might be a crack at the upper boom side of the knuckle. I am gonna have to call and have someone out to look at it before it flys again. I wired brushed it to see it better but I dont know. I marked what I think is a crack with green arrows. Also found that my pvc liner in my upper boom slide down towards the knuckle and I can get it to slide back up. Any ideas how to get it back up?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Perfect tree for my rope gun ...*

Here's a video of what we did today:

[video=youtube;KSB9OGbGLzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSB9OGbGLzM[/video]


----------



## no tree to big

the Aerialist said:


> Here's a video of what we did today:
> 
> [video=youtube;KSB9OGbGLzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSB9OGbGLzM[/video]



I think you left out the part where you did tree work:monkey:


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Here's a video of what we did today:
> 
> [video=youtube;KSB9OGbGLzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSB9OGbGLzM[/video]



It looks like it could have been notched and dropped. And dam dude! be careful on the road. No cones!!!??? What are you , a landscraper?


----------



## husabud

Is that not a super Steiner with tracks right there? Pull rope, notch it, super Steiner to the rescue.


----------



## the Aerialist

treemandan said:


> It looks like it could have been notched and dropped. And dam dude! be careful on the road. No cones!!!??? What are you , a landscraper?



The only time I had to go by the road was to shoot the rope gun. If I'd have just pulled it over it would have hit the little bulldozer or even the garage. Only one limb was roped, the rest were free dropped.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I'm afraid to watch it, I will just read the responses.
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

no tree to big said:


> I think you left out the part where you did tree work.



I only had Cousin Lee so once we got going he didn't have time to run the camera. Nothing there that a working climber doesn't do every day, so I didn't want to bore you.

Just wanted to feature my answer to the Big Shot ...


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I'm afraid to watch it, I will just read the responses.
> Jeff



I'm afraid of both 

I love saw briars or they love me I can't decide which is which anymore 9 acres in three days omg I look like I wrastled a cougar 
My 1957 ford tractor no power steering made me strong or weak, again can't decide which is which and next phase coming soon. I'm so glad its raining

Btw mock orange is da bomb :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

the Aerialist said:


> I only had Cousin Lee so once we got going he didn't have time to run the camera. Nothing there that a working climber doesn't do every day, so I didn't want to bore you.
> 
> Just wanted to feature my answer to the Big Shot ...



start lighten that bad boy off in neighbor hoods we might get to see you on Cops.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was inspecting my boom today, and I found what looks like it might be a crack at the upper boom side of the knuckle. I am gonna have to call and have someone out to look at it before it flys again. I wired brushed it to see it better but I dont know. I marked what I think is a crack with green arrows. Also found that my pvc liner in my upper boom slide down towards the knuckle and I can get it to slide back up. Any ideas how to get it back up?



Its possible i had a crack on a motorcycle frame once that was super thin like that. looked like someone laid a long hair on it but was for sure a crack and had to replace the frame. so i would definetly get it checked out i make it a point on the weekends to look over my stuff very throughly. getting that little mark checked out could be the difference between life and death.

good luck tho i hope its not a crack easier on the wallet.


----------



## mattfr12

the Aerialist said:


> I only had Cousin Lee so once we got going he didn't have time to run the camera. Nothing there that a working climber doesn't do every day, so I didn't want to bore you.
> 
> Just wanted to feature my answer to the Big Shot ...




also lucky cousin lee didn't hit the deck and return fire!!


----------



## the Aerialist

*What, Me Worry?*



mattfr12 said:


> also lucky cousin lee didn't hit the deck and return fire!!



I think the trucks blasting by us bothered him more. The tri-axle that wizzed by me made me wish the rope gun was an RPG. We got out of there once I got the rope over the limb I wanted.


----------



## newsawtooth

the Aerialist said:


> Here's a video of what we did today:



This may be obvious...but why set a climbing line if you're going to spike it anyway?


----------



## mattfr12

newsawtooth said:


> This may be obvious...but why set a climbing line if you're going to spike it anyway?



move through the tree a lot fast and have a high TIP for walking out on limbs on your way up since you gotta get them off anyway so stuff isn't getting hung up. Other way around if you gotta go out on a limb you gotta go up and then come back down.

plus if you stand on spikes long enough its nice to be able to sit back in your saddle and get the weight off your knees. especially if your gonna be running a larger rear handle.


----------



## the Aerialist

newsawtooth said:


> This may be obvious...but why set a climbing line if you're going to spike it anyway?



When you are in your 60's you'll understand.


----------



## newsawtooth

the Aerialist said:


> When you are in your 60's you'll understand.



Understood. Hasn't hit me yet, but it will.

Matt, to your post and Aerial, you both like the innovation side of things...spurs as they exist now are ridiculous. They remind of the old logging boots I used to wear. The company claimed they hadn't been changed in 100 years and still they charged at least four hundo for them. Anyway, at the very least spurs should have a better mechanisms to attach to the leg. Leather straps to pull them tight? What is this? Medieval times? Something liike ratchet straps for snowboards would be better. I've got some on order, I'll let you know how they work. Anyone familiar with those? Furthermore, the placement along the arch is inefficient. I'm imagining a spike along the instep or the ball of the foot. We use them to climb not to stand in like linemen. At least I do. I usually climb and then hang as much as possible on the rope and lanyard. Even when blocking a spar most of my weight is suspended from a cinched up Gri-Gri and lanyard not resting on the spurs.


----------



## the Aerialist

newsawtooth said:


> Understood. Hasn't hit me yet, but it will... Anyway, at the very least spurs should have a better mechanisms to attach to the leg. Leather straps to pull them tight? What is this? Medieval times? Something liike ratchet straps for snowboards would be better. I've got some on order, I'll let you know how they work. Anyone familiar with those?... I usually climb and then hang as much as possible on the rope and lanyard. Even when blocking a spar most of my weight is suspended from a cinched up Gri-Gri and lanyard not resting on the spurs.



I have a set of aluminum Bashlins and a set of titanium Buckinghams, they both have velcro wraps which I find more comfortable, so they are not quite so stone age. I like the idea of ski boot ratchets though, I'm going to dig out my ski boots and see if I can use the ratchets off them.


----------



## mattfr12

newsawtooth said:


> Understood. Hasn't hit me yet, but it will.
> 
> Matt, to your post and Aerial, you both like the innovation side of things...spurs as they exist now are ridiculous. They remind of the old logging boots I used to wear. The company claimed they hadn't been changed in 100 years and still they charged at least four hundo for them. Anyway, at the very least spurs should have a better mechanisms to attach to the leg. Leather straps to pull them tight? What is this? Medieval times? Something liike ratchet straps for snowboards would be better. I've got some on order, I'll let you know how they work. Anyone familiar with those? Furthermore, the placement along the arch is inefficient. I'm imagining a spike along the instep or the ball of the foot. We use them to climb not to stand in like linemen. At least I do. I usually climb and then hang as much as possible on the rope and lanyard. Even when blocking a spar most of my weight is suspended from a cinched up Gri-Gri and lanyard not resting on the spurs.



ya i rarely stand on them only use them to move around then i choke a climbing line wherever I'm at in the tree or hang from a TIP i just choke my climbing line with a beaner a foot or two above me. 

keeps me from getting sore knees feet and so on can climb a lot longer.


----------



## sgreanbeans

AHHHHHHH! This warm weather sucks! I need the ground to freeze or summer to just get here, these 35-40degree days, with these random snow storms are killing me. Ground is nothing but mush and slim. Oak prunes today. Anybody buy used books off of Amazon?, if so did it all go well? They have several books that I want that are used, like _Arboriculture-Harris_ for half price.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> AHHHHHHH! This warm weather sucks! I need the ground to freeze or summer to just get here, these 35-40degree days, with these random snow storms are killing me. Ground is nothing but mush and slim. Oak prunes today. Anybody buy used books off of Amazon?, if so did it all go well? They have several books that I want that are used, like _Arboriculture-Harris_ for half price.


I've bought a few and they were mostly better than described. The book that JPS recommended, Abiotic Disorders of Landscape Plants, came from amazon yesterday. It's worth the $35 if you don't already have it.
Phil


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> I've bought a few and they were mostly better than described. The book that JPS recommended, Abiotic Disorders of Landscape Plants, came from amazon yesterday. It's worth the $35 if you don't already have it.
> Phil


 Yep, got it, cept, I didn't pay 35! Cool, good to know, was somewhat skeptical about buying used. Tellin ya man, get Shigo, lots of good stuff. I know he is not the end all, but damn close! I need to get a better bug book too.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, got it, cept, I didn't pay 35! Cool, good to know, was somewhat skeptical about buying used. Tellin ya man, get Shigo, lots of good stuff. I know he is not the end all, but damn close! I need to get a better bug book too.


It's on my list. I'm having a knee scoped next Fri. so I'll have some down time to read.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my new yellow book today. I decided to give the phone book a try this year. I might do a full page ad next year if all goes good. My listing got put on the first page of tree service listings. Guess time will tell if its worth it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my new yellow book today. I decided to give the phone book a try this year. I might do a full page ad next year if all goes good. My listing got put on the first page of tree service listings. Guess time will tell if its worth it.



I do an in-column like that in one of the books here. The in-column ads are often in front of the big ads especially if your company name is near the front of the alphabet. Reasonable price too ( as far as advertising goes that is ), I think my triple column main ad was $300 or so and adding the in-column was around a hundred per month.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Gotta spend some time at the accountants this morning learning how to better use quickbooks so I can get the most out of it. I wanna learn how to use the budget reports and what not.


----------



## tree md

Rain here today. We need it bad so no complaints. Still have stumps to grind and 20 more to go look at tomorrow. Everyone is calling about stumps.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna be 80 degrees here today.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Used the ignore button today


----------



## Grace Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna be 80 degrees here today.
> Jeff



73 here


----------



## tree md




----------



## TreeAce

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna be 80 degrees here today.
> Jeff



Hey thats great jeff. Thanks for sharing.:cool2: I am close to smallwood and ya its about 73 or so.....in my house. Outside is about 36 and very wet with more rain on the way. I know why I stay in this area now but I dont know why I didnt move away when I was young and free.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> Hey thats great jeff. Thanks for sharing.:cool2: I am close to smallwood and ya its about 73 or so.....in my house. Outside is about 36 and very wet with more rain on the way. I know why I stay in this area now but I dont know why I didnt move away when I was young and free.:msp_unsure:


Is it raining there? I planned on doing a bunch of chip truck welding outside.
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> Is it raining there? I planned on doing a bunch of chip truck welding outside.
> Phil



weather man said no rain till tomorrow, cold as heck though


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> weather man said no rain till tomorrow, cold as heck though


good thanks


----------



## tree md

Just setting here counting up the stumps I have on the schedule... 29 stumps. My poor machine is going to be getting a workout...


----------



## superjunior

got both my grinders torn apart right now. rayco wanted 1200$ for a new muffler for a duetz diesel. yeah right. new car muffler = 45$. A couple 2.5 inch elbows = 30$ a little welding = free


----------



## tree md

I'm going to have to buy a new stumper this year more than likely. Hoping to get at least one more year out of my Rayco. There is other equipment I would rather be buying first.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> got both my grinders torn apart right now. rayco wanted 1200$ for a new muffler for a duetz diesel. yeah right. new car muffler = 45$. A couple 2.5 inch elbows = 30$ a little welding = free



I got a muffler for mine at the local mower shop. It was pretty cheap. Just a 25hp engine thougn


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Another pic of my crack. I am pretty sure its a crack, just gotta get it confirmed.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Another pic of my crack. I am pretty sure its a crack, just gotta get it confirmed.



Did you find someone to check it out? My boom tech is down in the Phoenixville area ( The Dan hooked me up with him ) and is pretty down to earth. I'm sure he'd come out or send a guy over to look at it for a nominal fee. I can PM you his info if you'd like.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I bought a pig today. Should make a great pet.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Did you find someone to check it out? My boom tech is down in the Phoenixville area ( The Dan hooked me up with him ) and is pretty down to earth. I'm sure he'd come out or send a guy over to look at it for a nominal fee. I can PM you his info if you'd like.



ya in that picture it does look like a crack if you need to get it repaired and dont know where to. thiers a place out my way that takes care of that kinda stuff.

Stephensens crane and equipment


----------



## millbilly

blakesmaster a few of my buddies wanted to split a pig, What is a good rate per pound, hanging weight?


----------



## Blakesmaster

millbilly said:


> blakesmaster a few of my buddies wanted to split a pig, What is a good rate per pound, hanging weight?



I wouldn't know, I bought it off a buddy who I trust. Roughly a 200lb. pig on the hoof that I paid him $200 for. He raised it from a little oinker himself. Butcher and smoking was another $284. I'm guessing I have about 150lbs or more of meat but don't quote me on that. I'm sure I could probably get it cheaper at a grocery store but knowing where my food comes from means a lot to me.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Rain here today. We need it bad so no complaints. Still have stumps to grind and 20 more to go look at tomorrow. Everyone is calling about stumps.



Dang you lol you made me remember I got 500 to grind :monkey:


----------



## dbl612

*pets*



Blakesmaster said:


> I bought a pig today. Should make a great pet.


best way to take care of a pet pig right there. no feeding, no cleaning, no loud noises, gets along well with the neighbors, no zoning issues. you are a definate tree man! LMFAO!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Also took Laura for a ride today ( har har har ) in the old rattlebox. Just about finished with all I had planned for it, little bit of an electrical gremlin I'm dealing with and gotta mount the winch still but we climbed the hill to the campsite, which is no small feat, and she wanted a picture. Laugh all you want but I love this old truck.


----------



## tree md

LMAO! We are slaughtering and butchering one for the girl I am dating right now on Friday. She says she's tired of feeding it and it looked at her with beady eyes the other day. 150 pounder. Me and her BIL (my best friend) are going over there Friday to put one in him and bring it back to the shop. We're going to butcher half of it and smoke the other half Friday night.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Dang you lol you made me remember I got 500 to grind :monkey:



That would be just depressing to me. It's money, I know, but I hate grinding stumps. I would definitely have to spring for a new stumper soon if I had that many to do.


----------



## Big L

Blakesmaster said:


> I wouldn't know, I bought it off a buddy who I trust. Roughly a 200lb. pig on the hoof that I paid him $200 for. He raised it from a little oinker himself. Butcher and smoking was another $284. I'm guessing I have about 150lbs or more of meat but don't quote me on that. I'm sure I could probably get it cheaper at a grocery store but knowing where my food comes from means a lot to me.



You got a good deal there at $1 / pound on the hoof. Unless it was pasture raised, or you have a good supply of day old veggies from a farm stand I'll bet that oinker consumed nearly $200 worth of grain!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I bought a hog last year, just finished it up.  We went with beef this year, best hamburgers I've ever had.


----------



## tree md

I got a buddy up the road that says he will raise me a Black Angus beef for a thousand dollars. I'd have to pay someone to butcher it (they come out to him) and he said that would run another $200. He said I would get a 7 or 8 hundred pound cow out of it. I figure it's a pretty good deal but I keep my freezer so full of deer that I just go to the store and buy a steak when I want one. Or trade my uncle out deer for some beef. He also raises Black Angus just outside of OKC.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I got a buddy up the road that says he will raise me a Black Angus beef for a thousand dollars. I'd have to pay someone to butcher it (they come out to him) and he said that would run another $200. He said I would get a 7 or 8 hundred pound cow out of it. I figure it's a pretty good deal but I keep my freezer so full of deer that I just go to the store and buy a steak when I want one. Or trade my uncle out deer for some beef. He also raises Black Angus just outside of OKC.



Sounds like you need another freezer! I don't know much about this type of deal but 700lbs of homegrown beef for $1200? Sign me up! I just learned of another acquaintance that raises beefers. I might have to give her a call soon and see what the deal is.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Big L said:


> You got a good deal there at $1 / pound on the hoof. Unless it was pasture raised, or you have a good supply of day old veggies from a farm stand I'll bet that oinker consumed nearly $200 worth of grain!



Like I said, he's a good friend. Would have paid whatever he asked. I know he gets some veggies but they're mostly grain fed, I think. He gave me some ribs from the last one he did and they blew store bought #### out of the water. He's a pretty terrible businessman so it wouldn't surprise me if he didn't really make anything on the deal. Just an old hobby farmer that likes to have critters around. Works for him and it works for me.


----------



## millbilly

i know I've seen beef listed on craigs list


----------



## tree md

If you think you're having a bad day, check this out:

Bill Dance Fishing Bloopers - YouTube

And remember, a bad day fishing beats a good day working any day.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> If you think you're having a bad day, check this out:
> 
> Bill Dance Fishing Bloopers - YouTube
> 
> And remember, a bad day fishing beats a good day working any day.



lol, that was great


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> If you think you're having a bad day, check this out:
> 
> Bill Dance Fishing Bloopers - YouTube
> 
> And remember, a bad day fishing beats a good day working any day.



that was great thanks for the laugh


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Also took Laura for a ride today ( har har har ) in the old rattlebox. Just about finished with all I had planned for it, little bit of an electrical gremlin I'm dealing with and gotta mount the winch still but we climbed the hill to the campsite, which is no small feat, and she wanted a picture. Laugh all you want but I love this old truck.



Clean all the ground contacts under the hood. Also clean the EGR tubes.


----------



## swyman

Got the go ahead on a 80' Maple, put on ground only, and a call tonight for at least 3 to bid for removal on Friday. This year is getting off to a good start!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> ya in that picture it does look like a crack if you need to get it repaired and dont know where to. thiers a place out my way that takes care of that kinda stuff.
> 
> Stephensens crane and equipment



makes me nervious wondering if there is anymore cracks. Has anyone every had one cracked and fixed? Did you every have anymore problems with it after being fixed?


----------



## tree md

I got an interesting call this afternoon; Had a lady call saying she had heard that I specialize in hazardous trees and asked me if I did. I said yeah and she said she had one that 5 other services had been out to look at already. She said that it was a large storm damaged tree that was damaged in a storm a couple of years ago. Said it was split in half. Said she had big O out there to look at it and they were very short and disrespectful to her. She said everyone else had turned it down but one guy but she said he made the hair on the back of her neck stand up and just didn't feel comfortable with him... The fact that other services turned it down doesn't mean too much. Half the "services" around here won't do anything they can't get to with a power pruner and a ladder.

I'm thinking it is either indeed a bad tree or she doesn't have any money... Guess we'll find out later this week, I'm meeting her Friday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Get pic's Larry. I like seeing trees people turn down.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> makes me nervious wondering if there is anymore cracks. Has anyone every had one cracked and fixed? Did you every have anymore problems with it after being fixed?



Yer nervous? Hell, me too! 

Was that paint or a plastic cover surrounding the crack? how old is the truck? The metal looks beat. Get the info from Blakes about the guy he used. Me? No, I rarely use lifts but when I do I fret. 
This guy never has done work for me, he is an independent contractor for Aspy. Its my belief he will give you good info, it may not be what you want to hear but it should be the truth.
Man, you guys and your buckets scare the crap outta me.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Get pic's Larry. I like seeing trees people turn down.
> Jeff



I know, you're all like " ####, i would so do that". Me too!


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I got an interesting call this afternoon; Had a lady call saying she had heard that I specialize in hazardous trees and asked me if I did. I said yeah and she said she had one that 5 other services had been out to look at already. She said that it was a large storm damaged tree that was damaged in a storm a couple of years ago. Said it was split in half. Said she had big O out there to look at it and they were very short and disrespectful to her. She said everyone else had turned it down but one guy but she said he made the hair on the back of her neck stand up and just didn't feel comfortable with him... The fact that other services turned it down doesn't mean too much. Half the "services" around here won't do anything they can't get to with a power pruner and a ladder.
> 
> I'm thinking it is either indeed a bad tree or she doesn't have any money... Guess we'll find out later this week, I'm meeting her Friday.



Sounds like it. Big O? Sounds like its in the wires but not enough for them to do anything about it or they should.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> makes me nervious wondering if there is anymore cracks. Has anyone every had one cracked and fixed? Did you every have anymore problems with it after being fixed?



yes truthfully its not that uncommon for machinery that is put under stress like that to obtain what they call stress cracks. it can be repaired. and is probably not a big of a deal as your thinking it is. i can hook you up with someone that can fix it if you can't find anyone. plenty of buckets have had cracks and have been repaired.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No plastic cover, just painted over. I wire brushed the metal there to inspect it better. Its a 98 gmc altec ( old asplaud truck, 91,000 miles). I am gonna spend a good bit of time really inspection the boom. Gonna go over every inch, not that I dont now, but I may even peal some paint off to check some spots.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Sounds like it. Big O? Sounds like its in the wires but not enough for them to do anything about it or they should.



Well if it is in the primaries I'll be turning it down too. I don't do line clearance on primaries. We'll just have to see. Half the time when I get a call like this it is something that is deader than driftwood, unclimbable and over a structure. They usually opt to just wait till it falls on the house when they hear the price with crane rental. I usually tell them they should have called me sooner and it could have been done for half the price.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> No plastic cover, just painted over. I wire brushed the metal there to inspect it better. Its a 98 gmc altec ( old asplaud truck, 91,000 miles). I am gonna spend a good bit of time really inspection the boom. Gonna go over every inch, not that I dont now, but I may even peal some paint off to check some spots.



take it and have it looked at 3-400 bucks

they have neat ways of finding cracks and defects in the fiber glass. i think they even use sound waves on the fiber glass to see if the acoustics carry through. if theirs a disruption they know to look for something.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Well if it is in the primaries I'll be turning it down too. I don't do line clearance on primaries. We'll just have to see. Half the time when I get a call like this it is something that is deader than driftwood, unclimbable and over a structure. They usually opt to just wait till it falls on the house when they hear the price with crane rental. I usually tell them they should have called me sooner and it could have been done for half the price.



I'll never understand why people let a tree get to that point. We get a lot of those calls and it's usually the HO getting forced to have it removed or get fined by the city


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> take it and have it looked at 3-400 bucks
> 
> they have neat ways of finding cracks and defects in the fiber glass. i think they even use sound waves on the fiber glass to see if the acoustics carry through. if theirs a disruption they know to look for something.



It was just de-electric tested and inspected about 6 months ago.


----------



## treemandan

After we got the kid to school my wife and I finished pulling up the carpet in her bedroom. I stained and cut a couple peices of trim and we went to lunch.
We went to this upscale place, it wasn't quite open but they seated us. I really didn't like their attitudes so when we left i backed over a bunch of the cones the valet parkers had set. I didn't want them to think i was just stupid and couldn't drive so I took out something like 50 feet of cones then waved to the maitre D.
My wife did warn me we would be commiting a major faux pah by entering the establishment ten minutes early but i just can't keep my ####### that tightly gripped on a pole.

So we got back, i took a nap. Them martinis were making me sleepy. When i got up I made some coffee and took on some water then my wife and kid walked in. My kid wanted to play her little power struggle, told me to leave the planet so I left. She followed as stealthy as she good but gave it up when i started to climb up the fallen poplar in the woods. Her mother was a little nervous but once again the kid assurred us of her omnipotence... til she thought she heard a snake then she jumped her little butt into my arms and clung on tight. 

While the two girls sat on the sofa and did homework I vaccumed, mopped and cleaned the one toilet. Then I dusted all my guns, thought about who I'd like to shoot, built a fire and played Mario with my kid and the bunny.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was just de-electric tested and inspected about 6 months ago.



ya then i wouldn't worry about it either most crane companies can fix that they will either weld it or if it is still a support issue add a small piece of metal to overlap it.

i wish i lived closer to the guy that built my k-boom he is a genius at fixing this kind of stuff he welds and wipe that kinda stuff around like an art.

might be worth taking all the extra layers of paint off the boom and giving it a factory style layer so the cracks will show up easier looks like it was painted over the asphlund orange.


----------



## treemandan

Oh and i bled the furnance.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> No plastic cover, just painted over. I wire brushed the metal there to inspect it better. Its a 98 gmc altec ( old asplaud truck, 91,000 miles). I am gonna spend a good bit of time really inspection the boom. Gonna go over every inch, not that I dont now, but I may even peal some paint off to check some spots.



I think you should. Maybe what you think is a crack is the seam of the rolled metal.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> ya then i wouldn't worry about it either most crane companies can fix that they will either weld it or if it is still a support issue add a small piece of metal to overlap it.
> 
> i wish i lived closer to the guy that built my k-boom he is a genius at fixing this kind of stuff he welds and wipe that kinda stuff around like an art.
> 
> might be worth taking all the extra layers of paint off the boom and giving it a factory style layer so the cracks will show up easier looks like it was painted over the asphlund orange.



I am taking it to a place that sells and services arerial lifts. They have a certified welder thats gonna fix it. I could do it myself, I got a big welder and what not, but its not worth saving a few dollars and taking a risk. The pvc pipe that runs up the upper boom slide down towards the knuckle too so I am gonna have them fix it also. They have a dye that they stick on the boom and shine a light inside the boom to see if cracks go the whole way threw. They said my boom looked really good. I painted the truck myself. It has 1 coat of primer and 3 coats of paint on it. This was at a place the paint was chipping off a little. I am gonna check all spots that look simular. I dont think its that big of a problem. Gonna get it fixxed before I fly it again, I know that for sure.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am taking it to a place that sells and services arerial lifts. They have a certified welder thats gonna fix it. I could do it myself, I got a big welder and what not, but its not worth saving a few dollars and taking a risk. The pvc pipe that runs up the upper boom slide down towards the knuckle too so I am gonna have them fix it also. They have a dye that they stick on the boom and shine a light inside the boom to see if cracks go the whole way threw. They said my boom looked really good. I painted the truck myself. It has 1 coat of primer and 3 coats of paint on it. This was at a place the paint was chipping off a little. I am gonna check all spots that look simular. I dont think its that big of a problem. Gonna get it fixxed before I fly it again, I know that for sure.



ya its no big deal your bucket is one of thousands that have had cracks and have been repaired same with cranes and so on. big chippers crack quite frequently also.

it will be fine and safe to use for years to come. and in no way would i do it myself the road your going down with it is definetly the right way to travel pay and have it done by a shop.


----------



## tree MDS

Payed my bucket off the other day (8 months early). Whew, glad that's over!

Ordered a new toolbox and headache rack from southco and got an awesome price on painting the rest of the truck. Six week delivery on the new metal. So in 7 weeks or so I'm gonna have one of the baddest looking puddle jumpers going! Gonna be nice to have everything but the chipper match!

Kinda wondering what the floatation tires that are supposed to be on it would do on lawns now... but that would be down the road.


----------



## tree md

And another one bites the dust:

Climbing Spikes and Climbing Saddle


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> And another one bites the dust:
> 
> Climbing Spikes and Climbing Saddle



Gotta be hardcore if you think you're gonna make it long term in this business!! 

Being half insane and stupid doesn't hurt either!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

TreeMD 
Did yall get any storm damage from yesterdays front just rained sideways here, got about 3 in but way to fast and run off, the ground is hard and needs a good soaking slow, there was another guy last fall in Tulsa selling a Bandit 150 for 11500 on CL kept reposting everyother month or so 
Paul


----------



## tree md

I didn't get any calls on recent storm damage but the high winds from the other day has people thinking about it. I got one call yesterday for a storm damaged tree from a couple of years ago. Woman told me the recent winds had her worried it's gonna come down in a storm.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Know anthing about that bandit Chipper I was seeing it was a guy had alot of stuff selling little by little, I have been wanting to upgrade to a hydrofeed so i can do removals better, my old 1600 is great for trimming, also been watchig this one seems pretty clean for the price, where is that to tulsa
Vermeer chipper

I read a post about the 500,000 trees that died in texas from drought, can imagine 18 jillion tree guys comming down here for nothing,

they are all mountain ash/juniper on ranches that had to sell off there herds to pay the lite bill or to deepen thier muddy wells

Paul


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> Kinda wondering what the floatation tires that are supposed to be on it would do on lawns now... but that would be down the road.



I remember them doing well on lawns but be careful if you do get stuck with them because the axle can snap easily. It takes a lot more torque to turn them.

Congrats on the payoff!


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> I remember them doing well on lawns but be careful if you do get stuck with them because the axle can snap easily. It takes a lot more torque to turn them.
> 
> Congrats on the payoff!



Really I'm just grasping for a reason to justify making my truck look retardedly cool! Lol. 

And thanks man!!


----------



## mattfr12

Find a bc1250 when I stArted I got one delivered For 6500.00 it ran great for years I had no plans of getting rid of it. But a woman on a cellphone took away my hard working machine. Wanted to keep it as a backup.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12

I order floats for the front of our crane makes them ride like a Cadillac. Also safer on driveway less pounds per squaring inch.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*interesting pictures*

Snapped two pictures today of interesting trees w/ issues. First pic is a gull on a locust. The tree has a streak that runs down it missing bark like lightning hit it. I dont think it did though. I am not sure what caused the trunk on the second pic to do what it did.


----------



## Toddppm

I took this pic at a historic place nearby a few weeks ago and was going to post it asking the same thing. Tried to look up some old photos of the place on the web to see if I could see the tree from way back but no luck yet. It's a big old Linden, not too many this big around here, was thinking maybe something was built up around it at some point?
View attachment 219823
View attachment 219824
View attachment 219825


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Guess mine isnt so special. lol


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> Guess mine isnt so special. lol



i would bet my little saw its an old chain wrapped around the trunk


----------



## Toddppm

Yeah it has to be girdled with something or used to be ? Just crazy that it would continue to put growth only above it.


----------



## tree md

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Know anthing about that bandit Chipper I was seeing it was a guy had alot of stuff selling little by little, I have been wanting to upgrade to a hydrofeed so i can do removals better, my old 1600 is great for trimming, also been watchig this one seems pretty clean for the price, where is that to tulsa
> Vermeer chipper
> 
> I read a post about the 500,000 trees that died in texas from drought, can imagine 18 jillion tree guys comming down here for nothing,
> 
> they are all mountain ash/juniper on ranches that had to sell off there herds to pay the lite bill or to deepen thier muddy wells
> 
> Paul



Haven't heard anything about it.

We are supposed to lose a lot of trees this year due to the drought as well. Most of our trees are acclimated to the dry conditions but last Summer was extreme. A few years ago a lot of the ranchers had to sell off their herds due to no rain, no water and no hey... I know of a few tree services who could have taken a lesson from them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Dropped off the bucket truck to get fixxed, Then started fabricating my new wheel wells for my chipper. The dealer wanted $600 each for new ones. I can make them alot cheaper. 1/4" steel, gotta weld the flanges that come down yet and weld the brackets onto the chipper. I am gonna bolt the fenders to the brackets so I can remove them if I would need to. After I get that done, the chipper is going to get brakes hubs and assemblys put on since they were optional from the factory back in 1985 and this 5500lb chipper didnt get them.


----------



## Grace Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dropped off the bucket truck to get fixxed, Then started fabricating my new wheel wells for my chipper. The dealer wanted $600 each for new ones. I can make them alot cheaper. 1/4" steel, gotta weld the flanges that come down yet and weld the brackets onto the chipper. I am gonna bolt the fenders to the brackets so I can remove them if I would need to. After I get that done, the chipper is going to get brakes hubs and assemblys put on since they were optional from the factory back in 1985 and this 5500lb chipper didnt get them.


Nice welder


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Small Wood said:


> Nice welder



Thanks, I just replaced my lincoln 180c with this 256 lincoln. I also got a esab 650 plasma cutter.


----------



## treemandan

I woke up sore from head to toe. Then my kid is running around trying to get me to do yoga and karate. Well she did help me stretch a little but i knew i was in trouble when she got out Twister at 7 am. I lost the first couple of rounds then she lost one. WHOA BOY! She didn't like that one bit. She did what some of you guys do when they lose; throw a big hissy fit. Keep in mind she's five. Ahh, i get it here, I get it there, I think there is even some in my underwear.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Find a bc1250 when I stArted I got one delivered For 6500.00 it ran great for years I had no plans of getting rid of it. But a woman on a cellphone took away my hard working machine. Wanted to keep it as a backup.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



You think I am afraid of Ebay and package carriers? Hell, at this rate i will be afraid to leave the house shortly. That is a sad way for a chipper to go out.


----------



## mattfr12

Ya it was a good machine never let me down. I was stopped and she t boned it. tore the motor right out if the mounts. It was bent up so bad if was only good for parts after that.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> You think I am afraid of Ebay and package carriers? Hell, at this rate i will be afraid to leave the house shortly. That is a sad way for a chipper to go out.



Sounds like you need more guns

There's a gun show in Philly might go have lookey. Been in the market for my first piece.


----------



## tree md

NCTREE said:


> Sounds like you need more guns
> 
> There's a gun show in Philly might go have lookey. Been in the market for my first piece.



Well son, I would suggest the local brothel rather than the gun show for that... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

*Few pines*

Did these little guys today, hadn't used my backup Dolmar climbing saw for a while, so saved me some pine sap on my 200. First one was easy, just had to be careful of the smaller maples and crap weeds beneath me. Second was by the fence and house went off good, took off some other branches on my way down from the tree behind it. Both were removed because the people were sick of the pine needles ending up in the pool and lack of shade! Well I opened er up for them quite a bit! Good day for a climb, eating too much and farting around on here! lol! Guy wanted the last tree left at 10' for a bird house (in case your wondering) Oh yeah, had my new helmet cam today, but apparently didn't read the instructions right! I had it all st up but had the record/stop reversed when I thought I was recording! Dohhhh! Next time!


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Did these little guys today, hadn't used my backup Do,mar saw for a while, so saved me some pine sap on my 200. First one was easy, just had to be careful of the smaller maples and crap weeds beneath me. Second was by the fence and house went off good, took off some other branches on my down down from the tree behind it. Both were removed because the people were sick of the pine needles ending up in the pool and lack of shade! Well I opened er up for them quite a bit! Good day for a climb, eating too much and farting around on here! lol!



he said " on my down down"


----------



## deevo

*A few more*

Guy had his dump trailer there, and asked (paid) me to bring my chipper over and chip all the brush into it. Since I haven't given it a workout in a few weeks I brought it over with my expedition and filled his dump trailer 2x! There was a lot of brush would of been 5 trips to the dump for sure! He was happy! That's the main thing.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> he said " on my down down"


Whoops ....typo! Glad your here to save the save Ben


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Whoops ....typo! Glad your here to save the save Ben



I thought you were talking about the porty. I swear I heard that before. Down down = porty Right?


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> I thought you were talking about the porty.



No my groundie did okay with the tops on both, didn't go for any wild rides today!


----------



## epicklein22

mattfr12 said:


> Find a bc1250 when I stArted I got one delivered For 6500.00 it ran great for years I had no plans of getting rid of it. But a woman on a cellphone took away my hard working machine. Wanted to keep it as a backup.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



Good chipper ehh? How's the vertical feed wheels? I've only ever used drum Morbarks, so disc chippers of any brand are foreign to me. 
There's a 1250a on CL around here, looks good. Perkins diesel, which I have experience with through the various morbarks at work. 

I'm looking at the 1250a and a 250xp. I want a Morbark, but have only found really old ones.


----------



## TreeAce

epicklein22 said:


> Good chipper ehh? How's the vertical feed wheels? I've only ever used drum Morbarks, so disc chippers of any brand are foreign to me.
> There's a 1250a on CL around here, looks good. Perkins diesel, which I have experience with through the various morbarks at work.
> 
> I'm looking at the 1250a and a 250xp. I want a Morbark, but have only found really old ones.



I have a 1230a w/perkins and I like it. Vertical feed wheels are ok. Ya do gotta watch with these, if your are feeding small logs they can fling sideways and hit ya pretty hard if you not watching close. Its not the best design but i bought what I could afford and I have not been let down. FWIW, I do Prentice110 hated the 1250a. He also pointed out that the 1230 and 1250 look very much alike but are actually more different than one may think. IDK, I have never ran a 1250.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 219915
View attachment 219916
My truck is getting close.


----------



## treeman75

I was wondering if you paint a boom does it affect the dielectric part of the boom?


----------



## superjunior

treeman75 said:


> I was wondering if you paint a boom does it affect the dielectric part of the boom?



no sir


----------



## tree md

I doubt it very seriously. My best friend that I help out a lot paints and restores marine craft (structural) and used to paint and maintain aircraft. I have never heard of anything of the like from him. But I'm not expert in that field so don't take my word for it.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Good chipper ehh? How's the vertical feed wheels? I've only ever used drum Morbarks, so disc chippers of any brand are foreign to me.
> There's a 1250a on CL around here, looks good. Perkins diesel, which I have experience with through the various morbarks at work.
> 
> I'm looking at the 1250a and a 250xp. I want a Morbark, but have only found really old ones.



I ran a 1250 for years before upgrading to an 1800. I loved that machine! One great feature on it was the curb side feed -you pull a pin, hit the lever and the whole machine would pivot towards the passenger side (curb side). Really made packing the truck too easy..I'm actually looking to pick up a used chipper to get a second crew going this season and hoping to score a 1250 in good shape


----------



## millbilly

treeman75 said:


> I was wondering if you paint a boom does it affect the dielectric part of the boom?



75 definatly check that out, I asked the same question the other day. I think paint could be conductive, Im gonna google it.

Hiding pigments include titanium dioxide, phthalo blue, red iron oxide, and many others.

i think titanium and iron oxide are conductive, again Im no expert.


----------



## jefflovstrom

millbilly said:


> 75 definatly check that out, I asked the same question the other day. I think paint could be conductive, Im gonna google it.



Yeah guy's, it is a special paint. Just can't paint it. 
Jeff


----------



## epicklein22

TreeAce said:


> I have a 1230a w/perkins and I like it. Vertical feed wheels are ok. Ya do gotta watch with these, if your are feeding small logs they can fling sideways and hit ya pretty hard if you not watching close. Its not the best design but i bought what I could afford and I have not been let down. FWIW, I do Prentice110 hated the 1250a. He also pointed out that the 1230 and 1250 look very much alike but are actually more different than one may think. IDK, I have never ran a 1250.





superjunior said:


> I ran a 1250 for years before upgrading to an 1800. I loved that machine! One great feature on it was the curb side feed -you pull a pin, hit the lever and the whole machine would pivot towards the passenger side (curb side). Really made packing the truck too easy..I'm actually looking to pick up a used chipper to get a second crew going this season and hoping to score a 1250 in good shape



Thanks for the info guys. I've read a few bad things, but almost all are positive reviews. Lots of those chippers out there. 

The reviews on the 250xp's are very good too.

BTW Superjunior, concerning the website....my brother could do it, but it will have to be in the summer as he is slammed with school right now and my buddy doesn't have any interest at the moment. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I've read a few bad things, but almost all are positive reviews. Lots of those chippers out there.
> 
> The reviews on the 250xp's are very good too.
> 
> BTW Superjunior, concerning the website....my brother could do it, but it will have to be in the summer as he is slammed with school right now and my buddy doesn't have any interest at the moment. Wish I could be of more help.



No problem bro, just one goal I gotta get done before spring hits. Thanks for looking into for me


----------



## millbilly

Nearly all paints, except clear and a few high-tech coatings, have conductive properties when it comes to high voltage. They all use metal oxides to produce the colors. Lead, zinc, chromium, tungsten, titanium, iron, cobalt, nickel, copper and aluminum just to name a few. Even though they are oxides, they still contain the metal atoms and are conductive at higher voltages


----------



## tree md

Good info.


----------



## [email protected]

*Paint info...*



millbilly said:


> Nearly all paints, except clear and a few high-tech coatings, have conductive properties when it comes to high voltage. They all use metal oxides to produce the colors. Lead, zinc, chromium, tungsten, titanium, iron, cobalt, nickel, copper and aluminum just to name a few. Even though they are oxides, they still contain the metal atoms and are conductive at higher voltages



Thanks for the paint info! I was dabbling with the idea of repainting my Altec also, glad I didn't!


----------



## treeman75

thanks for the info


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah guy's, it is a special paint. Just can't paint it.
> Jeff



I would think that would be just for the upper boom and maybe the lower boom covers (like mine has). I mean you lay the lower boom on the wires and you got other problems than what its painted with, no? Just pointing that out.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 219915
> View attachment 219916
> My truck is getting close.



Nice looking rig man, congrats! 

What are the details, what kind of boom, etc? 

That your shop or the dealer's?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Working on my chipper fenders. Done welding one. Gotta grind it up yet, then on to the other one.


----------



## swyman

Removed this Maple yesterday and bid 4 small Cottonwood today. Lady acting like I was too much ($1200) and said she would call her husband and let me know. Got 4 miles down the road and she called back so Monday I will be busy. Took my brother in law to Hooters to Celebrate!


----------



## Tree Pig

swyman said:


> Removed this Maple yesterday and bid 4 small Cottonwood today. Lady acting like I was too much ($1200) and said she would call her husband and let me know. Got 4 miles down the road and she called back so Monday I will be busy. Took my brother in law to Hooters to Celebrate!



those are some big rounds... tree aint too small either


----------



## tree MDS

That look on the brother in laws face is priceless!! Lmao..


----------



## swyman

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> those are some big rounds... tree aint too small either



Was a put on the ground only, I hate leaving a mess in yard but didn't have much on it ($380) took 3.5 hrs and was 6 miles from home. A local tree business let me try out his 3120xp with a 48" bar. I hated it, it kicked my butt trying to hold it up to cut the wedge and to make matters worse he cut to much off the rakers and would stop the chain if I moved a finger. Needless to say he saved me some cash because I am not going to buy one of those monsters. Going to go with a 660 and a 42" with a skip tooth. I finished the flush cut with my 32" 460, much nicer.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Built 3 pinewood derby cars today. 







Then worked on taxes.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking rig man, congrats!
> 
> What are the details, what kind of boom, etc?
> 
> That your shop or the dealer's?



I-80 equipment is doing it. It was a utility truck, they cut the boxes off and made the flat bed. Its a 2001 chevy 8500 with a cat 3126 7 speed with 60k miles. The boom is a altec am855 60'wh. Its getting a cab over rack and putting an air connect in the back bumper to blow out saws and a vice. The front bumper has a regular winch and a capstan winch. The truck is 26' long. I-80 is doing a great job, I dont think any one reconditions trucks like they do.


----------



## treeman75

Hey MDS whats the length of you bucket truck?


----------



## treeman75

millbilly said:


> Nearly all paints, except clear and a few high-tech coatings, have conductive properties when it comes to high voltage. They all use metal oxides to produce the colors. Lead, zinc, chromium, tungsten, titanium, iron, cobalt, nickel, copper and aluminum just to name a few. Even though they are oxides, they still contain the metal atoms and are conductive at higher voltages



I called the shop doing my truck and ask about it. They paint the boom with a special non conductive paint. The boom will be certified and dielectric tested.


----------



## Groundman One

_Wha'd I do today?_

Shovelled another roof. Not too high up and not too steep. (Yay!) Great exercise with a small shovel. I prefer doing it like that even if a scoop is faster. Contract price so it doesn't matter how long it takes.

Back at it tomorrow for a few hours.


----------



## tree md

swyman said:


> Removed this Maple yesterday and bid 4 small Cottonwood today. Lady acting like I was too much ($1200) and said she would call her husband and let me know. Got 4 miles down the road and she called back so Monday I will be busy. Took my brother in law to Hooters to Celebrate!



I was about to give you #### about that because I got one about half that size today for $1250 but then I read you left the wood... 

Turned out to be one hell of a Friday. Ground one large stump that I have been needing to do forever. To tell the truth, I very rarely grind stumps, I pay my groundy to do it but I was on the road bidding work today and decided to pull the stumper and knock this one out myself. What a difference new teeth make!!! Had this stump ground in about 15 minutes! 

Besides that I made a few good sales. Great day!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Nailed my first municipality contract this morning winning with a sealed bid!

My nearest legit comp came in about a grand more, but has to travel about three times the distance. I talked with him for about an hour after the opening. It was good to meet him and talk shop. My local "arch rival" (not really) matched the remaining budget for the year at about 4-5K above us. He's had this town locked down for decades and just recently it has been opened up for bidding. He was the only one bidding last time and low bid against my "ghost" because I wasn't even notified. He was extremely low, so I think he was hoping for a repeat and was trying to recoup prior losses and use up the remainder of the budget to block anyone that way.

I think I overheard him saying he was going to hang it up after this. He's in his mid 60's and was looking to do so anyway. He was at least cordial and offered some friendly comments and advice and extended a hand. As grumpy as he’s famous for, I was both surprised and impressed.

So this should make for an interesting transition year for us. The budget is between 70-80K, and there needs to be an increase for EAB. I’m also actively working with others to secure a tree committee, so I’m optimistic. 

I’ll be finishing up my cemetery gig this weekend and hitting a few others before I can start on the city work. Not bad for late January.


----------



## tree md

That's awesome bro! So good to see you doing well! I wish most would read your history on here and see how to be successful. I have watched you pay your dues, start out on your own and really build something to be proud of. Would love to see the start ups that do a little firewood on the side read and see how you have done it and what it really takes. Couldn't have happened to a better or more deserving guy!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree md said:


> That's awesome bro! So good to see you doing well! I wish most would read your history on here and see how to be successful. I have watched you pay your dues, start out on your own and really build something to be proud of. Would love to see the start ups that do a little firewood on the side read and see how you have done it and what it really takes. Couldn't have happened to a better or more deserving guy!



Thanks man! I appreciate that. It's a work in progress, but we are getting some real traction and the timing couldn't be better.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> That's awesome bro! So good to see you doing well! I wish most would read your history on here and see how to be successful. I have watched you pay your dues, start out on your own and really build something to be proud of. Would love to see the start ups that do a little firewood on the side read and see how you have done it and what it really takes. Couldn't have happened to a better or more deserving guy!



Im am voting*Tree MD the unofficial Mayor of the Commercial Tree Care and Climbing forum...* MD you are always the voice of reason, many times calming factor and I have never heard a negative or bad thing come from you... Keep up the good example, some of us need it... Me included.


----------



## tree md

LOL, believe me dude, I'm not mod material... hehehe.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> LOL, believe me dude, I'm not mod material... hehehe.



dont get me wrong I would love to see you a mod but you get better results out of respect and just being you.


----------



## oldirty

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dont get me wrong I would love to see you a mod but you get better results out of respect and just being you.



you gonna kiss it too during this half whack?! 


lol.


----------



## tree md

I appreciate that bro. To tell the truth, I like coming here to talk shop, read the humorous wannabe posts and enjoy myself. I have met excellent friends, business contacts, and even brothers on this site. Even the ones I have met that haven't worked out I have respect for, pray for and wish the best for...

To be a mod would mean to have to grow up and be the parent (and prolly be retired) neither of which am I ready for.

Wampum does a fine job of moderation. Or shall I say "self moderation". He pretty much lets the forum moderate itself as it should. He is doing a fine job and gets no complaints here. Believe me. we don't want someone ruling with an iron fist or imposing their thoughts and beliefs on us. I think things are working just as they should and have the utmost respect for Wampum and his moderation... Or lack thereof.


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> you gonna kiss it too during this half whack?!
> 
> 
> lol.



maybe a little hand holding but no kissing that would be gay.


----------



## tree md

Or is it Trimmed who is modding now... Hell I don't know, Can't keep up with #### like that but whoever the hell is doing it now I would recommend staying anonymous ... And your doing a fine job.


----------



## ForTheArborist

I'm just going out there on a long one, but maybe a rep now and then wouldn't be over the limitations of some of you professionals. I mean you all have lots of time in your hands locked away in those offices every day. A guy like me out there looking for that next job, sweatin' and hustlin' the job sites with my crew really is going to find a rep now and then so motivating. Tree work would go so much better, and I'd have that fire to tak on all of the customers like a regular Bob Hope. 



I'm just saying since we have time to come up with genius stuff like unofficial mods and everything.


----------



## Jumper

Got up at 0530 hrs, finished packing and am taking a cab to the Pearson at 0800 to catch a plane to Philly to visit friends in Wilmington, DE for a week, then will fly west back to Alberta a week today. Been a great break here in the east even if I have been sick as a dog with a bad cold after I got home from Cuba.


----------



## tree md

So this is the big bad, storm damaged leader that I got a call on last week that a few other services had turned down. Nothing too impressive. I got the bid.


----------



## treeman75

They turned it down? It looks like pretty easy job.


----------



## tree md

Big O didn't turn it down but they over priced it. A few local guys didn't want any part of it. No good access to it but the wood is staying so no biggie. It's just not the type of job you are going to do with a power pruner, ladder and without a bull rope.


----------



## millbilly

tree md said:


> Big O didn't turn it down but they over priced it. A few local guys didn't want any part of it. No good access to it but the wood is staying so no biggie. It's just not the type of job you are going to do with a power pruner, ladder and without a bull rope.



Is big O, asplundh? If it is since when did they start doing residencial work?


----------



## tree md

I try to make it a habit not to call my competitors or other services out by name but they are the big Orange company. And they will do residential when called but they are expensive.


----------



## millbilly

tree md said:


> I try to make it a habit not to call my competitors or other services out by name but they are the big Orange company. And they will do residential when called but they are expensive.



To my surprise I found out they do private work in about 12 states. I allways thought they were utility line clearance only. Thats why i wasn,t sure who you were refering to.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Big O didn't turn it down but they over priced it. A few local guys didn't want any part of it. No good access to it but the wood is staying so no biggie. It's just not the type of job you are going to do with a power pruner, ladder and without a bull rope.



What is Aspy doing bidding on jobs?:msp_confused:

I agree that is not a bad job.


----------



## tree md

Like I said, they come out if you call them... Might not like what you hear tho... I know this client didn't.


----------



## swyman

Local line clearance guys here are doing jobs in yards while clearing lines. Had a customer tell me they were clearing in front of his house and asked them if they would do 2 ash in his backyard. They did it for $800. I figured they just did it real quick and picked the cash but maybe not. Either way it kind of stinks for us but that's how it goes.


----------



## tree md

Was doing storm damage last Summer and had the line clearance guys working in the ROW behind my aunt's house. One of the guys (probably illegal) was on the other side of the fence when I gave my aunt a price to do her damaged Pines (the nephew price). The idiot on the other side of the fence said in broken English, "no that's too high", "$200 dollars". I came unglued. I told him that this was my aunt and he had better get back to humping brush or I was going to come across the fence and walk the floor with his ass... He got back to work and minded his own business after that... My aunt laughed her ass off.


----------



## treeman75

The guys that work for them here do side work, I dont think they are suppose to. I was talking to one this past season about it, I ask him about his ad in the phone book. He started mumbling and said he gives all the callins to another tree guy, I said ya right.


----------



## tree md

Really, I don't begrudge anyone for trying to make a living. When you're trying to scab off of me right in front of my face though, that's another thing. 

You're never going to stop them from doing side work. I just wonder what happens if they tear something up that is not on their work order while they are on company time... Or when they're own time for that matter.


----------



## treeman75

It doesnt bother my that much. This guy is a joke I seen him bouncing 6-8" rounds off a roof.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Asplundh owns 21 other tree companys if you didnt already know it. They own Bartlet for one.


----------



## millbilly

I was a sales rep for Battlet never knew that. I think azpound only bought the the line clearance operations of b.s. artlett Tree Expert Company


----------



## superjunior

giving my 1672m a face lift


----------



## superjunior

Rayco wanted 1200$ for a new muffler for the duetz diesel. This one here is for a corvette, costs 46$ from auto zone. Got 3 coats of paint on it, just have to fab up some mounting brackets and weld it together. less then 100$ in materials


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> Rayco wanted 1200$ for a new muffler for the duetz diesel. This one here is for a corvette, costs 46$ from auto zone. Got 3 coats of paint on it, just have to fab up some mounting brackets and weld it together. less then 100$ in materials


I hate paying OEM prices. Are you interested in any stump work? Our stumper quit the biz so I need to come up with a new stump list. We just give the HO the names of people we trust and they do the contact.
Phil


----------



## nitro1253

superjunior said:


> Rayco wanted 1200$ for a new muffler for the duetz diesel. This one here is for a corvette, costs 46$ from auto zone. Got 3 coats of paint on it, just have to fab up some mounting brackets and weld it together. less then 100$ in materials



a muffler mad for a gas car might not flow the exhaust fast enough for that motor, diesels are usually very free flowing, non restricted mufflers


----------



## the Aerialist

*Cash is King ...*



swyman said:


> Local line clearance guys here are doing jobs in yards while clearing lines. Had a customer tell me they were clearing in front of his house and asked them if they would do 2 ash in his backyard. They did it for $800. I figured they just did it real quick and picked the cash but maybe not. Either way it kind of stinks for us but that's how it goes.



The tree in this video had one limb taken off by the line clearance crew (_the one they could reach from their bucket_) the owner asked why they didn't just take the tree down. He told me they offered to for $400 in cash on the spot. I doubt if any of that money was going back to corporate.

I did it for 3x that price.

[video=youtube;KSB9OGbGLzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSB9OGbGLzM[/video]


----------



## deevo

nitro1253 said:


> a muffler mad for a gas car might not flow the exhaust fast enough for that motor, diesels are usually very free flowing, non restricted mufflers



I believe you are right, we'll see how he says it works! Then we will know


----------



## deevo

Getting high winds here right now! Environment Canada issued high wind warning for tonight! Whoo hooo, let some big ones fall!


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Asplundh owns 21 other tree companys if you didnt already know it. They own Bartlet for one.



I never knew that, thanks for sharing, we don't see the Big O around here. Just the green/yellow!


----------



## nitro1253

deevo said:


> I believe you are right, we'll see how he says it works! Then we will know



if the egt's get too high it will melt pistons, need to be carefull diesels NEED to breathe


----------



## deevo

nitro1253 said:


> if the egt's get too high it will melt pistons, need to be carefull diesels NEED to breathe



For sure! My chipper it goes through the chute and out, direct piping to it. Stumper is gas, only 10 hrs on it so hopefully won't have to replace a muffler for years!


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> I hate paying OEM prices. Are you interested in any stump work? Our stumper quit the biz so I need to come up with a new stump list. We just give the HO the names of people we trust and they do the contact.
> Phil



sure man, we do a lot of stumpin. what areas do you guys mostly work?


----------



## superjunior

nitro1253 said:


> a muffler mad for a gas car might not flow the exhaust fast enough for that motor, diesels are usually very free flowing, non restricted mufflers



you are correct and I researched it fairly well. this was about as close as I could find to the factory muffler. their outside dimensions and innards are almost exactly the same


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> sure man, we do a lot of stumpin. what areas do you guys mostly work?


 Nothing much east of Geauga Co. Some up along the lake and the eastern suburbs. Our old stump guy was a part timer who worked at GM Parma and lived on the SW side of Cleveland. Not sure how he made out coming this far out but he did nice work and everyone was happy. In the 3 years we used him I never met him or even talked to him on the phone. We just kept checking back with the HOs to make sure things were happening as they should and he always made people happy. Maybe that's why he got out of it  All contacts will be with the customer unless we have some work included in the bid and then we'll contact you.
Email your name and contact number to [email protected] and we'll go from there.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Toddppm

superjunior said:


> giving my 1672m a face lift



Dude, your pictures are huge, they're slowing down my computer just trying to scroll through. I thought there was a size limit but have noticed a few peoples pictures doing this lately? They can be resized or set your camera to not such a high resolution.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Asplundh owns 21 other tree companys if you didnt already know it. They own Bartlet for one.



Yes they do own the Bartlett tree experts and they also pretty much invented some of the first chippers. their a super power in the tree world. They have helicopters all around the world for line clearance let alone bucket trucks. they are by far the largest and will be forever i can't see how anyone could catch them.

Im not sure if they own Bartlett 100% tho 

this is copied straight from Asphlund, the way its written makes you wonder if they just took all their line clearance contracts and left the residential end. Only thing that makes me think this is they still operate under their own name and the trucks to me always looked like drunk PEE green. we always did have nice equipment tho never had to drive a beater truck.

-Asplundh received a welcome influx of vegetation management specialists and equipment when the company purchased the line clearance operations of the F.A. Bartlett Tree Expert Company.
Scott Asplundh, with 20 years of experience in the field and Home Office, becomes president as Chris Asplundh, Sr. became the Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer.-


----------



## Tree Pig

mattfr12 said:


> Yes they do own the Bartlett tree experts and they also pretty much invented some of the first chippers. their a super power in the tree world. They have helicopters all around the world for line clearance let alone bucket trucks. they are by far the largest and will be forever i can't see how anyone could catch them.



call yourself A B C Tree and hire a ####load of illegals then under bid all the clearance work. Oh wait someone tried that already.


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> Rayco wanted 1200$ for a new muffler for the duetz diesel. This one here is for a corvette, costs 46$ from auto zone. Got 3 coats of paint on it, just have to fab up some mounting brackets and weld it together. less then 100$ in materials



So thats 1200? as in twelve hundred dollars? For a muffler? Are they smoking crack?


----------



## treeman82

Pruned storm damage out of 5 oak trees on one property, and met with 4 clients. Currently sitting down to some Dee Snyder and a bunch of bills that need to go out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

View attachment 220382

Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 220382
> 
> Jeff



Jeff i didn't know you where a singer? traded the hair for the moustache? i like the makeup.


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> So thats 1200? as in twelve hundred dollars? For a muffler? Are they smoking crack?



yep -twelve hundred dollars!!! I figure I can make a better one for a little cheaper...

Whats even worse is I needed a new throttle handle - it broke. So I priced that too - 140$...WOW, for a 4 inch tiny piece of metal....SO, I'm making that too..


----------



## tree md

I had my small engine mechanic put a lawn tractor or rotor tiller throttle on mine when I had him doing some work to it. He mounted it to the side bar on the frame. I think he charged me $5 or $10 bucks to do it. I like it better than the original. I need a new brake for my Rayco as well. I am going to use a source other than rayco for that too.


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> Jeff i didn't know you where a singer? traded the hair for the moustache? i like the makeup.



why are your post in dark bold?


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> why are your post in dark bold?



because their more important!!

no you can go to the market and buy different fonts


----------



## jefflovstrom

Whats a font?
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 220382
> 
> Jeff



When I first looked at it, I thought it was treemandan. lol


----------



## treeman75

Its his twisted sister!LOL


----------



## tree md

I went to see twisted sister in around 85


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> I went to see twisted sister in around 85



The first time I sneaked out, we went to a buddy's, stole outa the liquor cabinet, went to another buddy's to listened to this new tape, with this new song............. THAT WAS AWESOME................"we're not going to take it" 
I got so wasted that I ate a whole can of Copenhagen. Puked my guts out. 
We where in this kids garage, getting wasted and forgot to be quiet, we all got busted! I have never drank Jack Daniels again!
Good ol 80's


----------



## tree md

Nope, I don't do Jack anymore myself... And for the same reason. Can't even stand the smell of it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> The first time I sneaked out, we went to a buddy's, stole outa the liquor cabinet, went to another buddy's to listened to this new tape, with this new song............. THAT WAS AWESOME................"we're not going to take it"
> I got so wasted that I ate a whole can of Copenhagen. Puked my guts out.
> We where in this kids garage, getting wasted and forgot to be quiet, we all got busted! I have never drank Jack Daniels again!
> Good ol 80's



Mine was Early Times, I'd drank a lot of beer before that, but a buddy had a bottle and we sat out in the cold tipping the thing all night. I got into the warm house and the room started spinning so bad I had to run outside again. Pretending I was feeding our rabbits, Dad found me kneeling in the bushes heaving my guts. He asked what we were doing, I told him "Early Times" "geez, you guys drink good stuff!, your grounded for 2 weeks."

Never really liked the stuff, I could drink a 12 pack (now 2 beers make me tipsy) but liqueur never tasted good to me.


----------



## lxt

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Mine was Early Times, I'd drank a lot of beer before that, but a buddy had a bottle and we sat out in the cold tipping the thing all night. I got into the warm house and the room started spinning so bad I had to run outside again. Pretending I was feeding our rabbits, Dad found me kneeling in the bushes heaving my guts. He asked what we were doing, I told him "Early Times" "geez, you guys drink good stuff!, your grounded for 2 weeks."
> 
> Never really liked the stuff, I could drink a 12 pack (now 2 beers make me tipsy) but liqueur never tasted good to me.





LMFAO, Earl times.........Had some guests over for the holidays & of course theres always that one who drinks everything & then when your low he wants your cough syrup......so I told him I got some good stuff & poured him a shot of Early Times.........not even 5 minutes later he`s out in front of my house just as you were when your dad found you...........nice to say his wife then convinced him it was time to leave........That is some rough stuff, good for getting rid of people! LOL


LXT.........


----------



## tree md

A few years after my grandfather passed I found an ancient bottle of ET in his closet. It was so old that it had a cork top instead of a screw on... Nasty business that was.


----------



## Jumper

Went to a concert to listen to this beast, a 1928 Kimball Theatre Organ that was transplanted from a Philly venue to Wilmington, DE where I am visiting friends for a week.....not normally a fan of organ music but this one is neat with all the different noises it makes, all pneumatically driven including a stand alone grand piano controlled from the organ keyboard. Apparently the fourth largest organ in the world, has had bits and pieces added to it over the years.

####inson Theatre Organ Society Welcomes You!

Note: #### = D I C K which has absolutely nothing obscene about it at all.


----------



## treemandan

Jumper said:


> Went to a concert to listen to this beast, a 1928 Kimball Theatre Organ that was transplanted from a Philly venue to Wilmington, DE where I am visiting friends for a week.....not normally a fan of organ music but this one is neat with all the different noises it makes, all pneumatically driven including a stand alone grand piano controlled from the organ keyboard. Apparently the fourth largest organ in the world, has had bits and pieces added to it over the years.
> 
> ####inson Theatre Organ Society Welcomes You!
> 
> Note: #### = D I C K which has absolutely nothing obscene about it at all.



yeah, this is what is all about. Who wants to come into a tree forum and talk trees? You gotta be nuts for trying, you just ain't gonna get anywhere.

I used to unload stage trucks down there in Wilmington. Nice place during the day but the freaks come out at night.

I guess I was 11 in 81 when I got the idea to duct tape a snorkle to a bottle of Canadian whiskey. 


We went to the Franklin Institute today. That's my wife in the red jacket with the kid in green. Batteries died shortly after that, my wife has more.








I had my 6th birthday party there, I remember one present I got was Planet of the Apes action figures. 

We had a lot of fun this time playing with liquid nitrogen, making plastic, running through the heart 5 or 6 times and riding the locomotive.


----------



## treeman82

Played mechanic today... what fun that was. Hoping for a productive week.


----------



## superjunior

treeman82 said:


> Played mechanic today... what fun that was. Hoping for a productive week.



I play mechanic all winter, hopefully all my s##t works in the spring..


----------



## NCTREE

I have two days left to get some work done then it's off wednesday to have my surgery. I'm not looking forward to it but it has to be done. The doc say i'll be out of comission for two weeks then i'll be on light duty. I thinks it's gonna be a month untill I can get back to work.


----------



## tree md

Good luck! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out in a few to weld the new fender brackets on my chipper. Will be glad when I get this done.


----------



## tree md

Time to make the donuts. Working out at the lake today. I've got a few days out there. Still got 20 stumps to grind up there... Same place I broke 2 teeth on the stumper last year. Oh well, nice weather anyway... Supposed to be 67 today woohoo!


----------



## Grace Tree

Body work on the chip truck is the last job of the winter. Last spring we left the truck overnight at a camp job and someone ran into it or some kid used the hood for hammer practice. Hammer in the high spots and pull out the low spots. The guy at the auto parts store asked me how much body filler I needed. I told him I needed a quart but give me a gallon and I'll sand the other three quarts off and that's just about the way it's going. The only good part is that 1971 sheet metal seems to forgive my mistakes.
Phil
View attachment 220739


----------



## tree md

Small Wood said:


> Body work on the chip truck is the last job of the winter. Last spring we left the truck overnight at a camp job and someone ran into it or some kid used the hood for hammer practice. Hammer in the high spots and pull out the low spots. The guy at the auto parts store asked me how much body filler I needed. I told him I needed a quart but give me a gallon and I'll sand the other three quarts off and that's just about the way it's going. The only good part is that 1971 sheet metal seems to forgive my mistakes.
> Phil
> View attachment 220739



I used to have that same dump I believe. C 65?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Almost forgot. I am getting my package from wes spur today. Its like christmas again.

Got great news about my bucket truck today. It should be fixxed today. Heres the best part. I asked them how much it was gonna be. Keep in mine, they have been a landscape / lawn care customer of mine since 2007. He said maybe we can work something out. I said sure. He needs a bucket truck for there de electric class they are having in feburary for 2 days. He said I bring up the truck, he will not charge me a dime to fix it. I think i should go play the lottery today. I am never that lucky.


----------



## Grace Tree

tree md said:


> I used to have that same dump I believe. C 65?


C60. No power steering. Heater works all the time.


----------



## treeslayer

2treeornot2tree said:


> Almost forgot. I am getting my package from wes spur today. Its like christmas again.
> 
> Got great news about my bucket truck today. It should be fixxed today. Heres the best part. I asked them how much it was gonna be. Keep in mine, they have been a landscape / lawn care customer of mine since 2007. He said maybe we can work something out. I said sure. He needs a bucket truck for there de electric class they are having in feburary for 2 days. He said I bring up the truck, he will not charge me a dime to fix it. I think i should go play the lottery today. I am never that lucky.



better to ne lucky than good sometimes.....:biggrin:

BTW, nice nice website Jared. PM sent.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thanks, I gotta spend some more time on it, to get it to were I want it, but equipment maintanence takes priority.


----------



## treeslayer

Well, finally got the call, off to the city. Going to work in chestnut hills. cha ching, cha ching.......:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Well, finally got the call, off to the city. Going to work in chestnut hills. cha ching, cha ching.......:msp_tongue:



You'll be cited for disorderly conduct and being a pubic nusience by noon. Who you working with? Don't mention my name.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Almost forgot. I am getting my package from wes spur today. Its like christmas again.
> 
> Got great news about my bucket truck today. It should be fixxed today. Heres the best part. I asked them how much it was gonna be. Keep in mine, they have been a landscape / lawn care customer of mine since 2007. He said maybe we can work something out. I said sure. He needs a bucket truck for there de electric class they are having in feburary for 2 days. He said I bring up the truck, he will not charge me a dime to fix it. I think i should go play the lottery today. I am never that lucky.



How long does wes spur usually take? I got a box of goodies coming from them also, hopefully today


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It takes 5 business days for wes spur and baileys to get to my house. If you log into your account online you can get a tracking number for your package.


----------



## flushcut

I am just killing time before I get a call to go help a friend with some pro bono work. He crashed his car and the guy repaired it in exchange for some tree work so I am going to help him out for some time barter. I think we are splatting six trees it should be a fun little gig with no clean up "priceless".


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bartering is great. I do it whenever I can. Its just dumb for them to pay me and then I pay them. I bet in the old days bartering was done more so then getting paid.


----------



## flushcut

Plus it is nice having another tree guy owe you time for the "hey I need help at my moms house" and the other non paying jobs for family his and mine.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have a friend that we help each other out alot, and we always just trade hours. Its great. He has his own insurance. Its great to have a extra guy when you need one.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> It takes 5 business days for wes spur and baileys to get to my house. If you log into your account online you can get a tracking number for your package.



then I probably got another day or two from them. should be getting my paint from rayco today - 12$ a can. tried using other yellows on my grinders but nothing really matches other then the factory rayco yellow


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> then I probably got another day or two from them. should be getting my paint from rayco today - 12$ a can. tried using other yellows on my grinders but nothing really matches other then the factory rayco yellow



Van sickle Cat yellow is so so close. It is what I am gonna use when I repaint mine in spring. Is that $12 a qt or a spray can?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its christmas.







Check this video out. What a beast.
[video=youtube;xohy9gWz7kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohy9gWz7kk[/video]


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Van sickle Cat yellow is so so close. It is what I am gonna use when I repaint mine in spring. Is that $12 a qt or a spray can?



12$ per spray can. ordered a case of 12 it was almost 140$


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this video out. What a beast.
> [video=youtube;xohy9gWz7kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohy9gWz7kk[/video]



HOLY S##T!! just spilled my coffee! that last shot you see paper flying in the background from the muzzle percussion


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this video out. What a beast.
> [video=youtube;xohy9gWz7kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohy9gWz7kk[/video]



you didnt buy one them did you... Knight built a fe wrifles for us... one of which was a ball of fun .300 Whisper.


----------



## millbilly

treeslayer said:


> Well, finally got the call, off to the city. Going to work in chestnut hills. cha ching, cha ching.......:msp_tongue:



Is that the chestnut hill in Phila?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> you didnt buy one them did you... Knight built a fe wrifles for us... one of which was a ball of fun .300 Whisper.



No I didnt buy one of there rifles. I thought the bore on my 50 bmg I had was big. I dont know what the balistics on the bulelt in the video are but it dont look like it has much room for alot of powder. I am thinking its a pretty slow round.


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> No I didnt buy one of there rifles. I thought the bore on my 50 bmg I had was big. I dont know what the balistics on the bulelt in the video are but it dont look like it has much room for alot of powder. I am thinking its a pretty slow round.



he said 2100 ftps


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I didnt watch it with the sound on it. 2100 fps isnt that fast. Might get 500 yds outta it. I am sure the BC isnt that great. I have my 1000 yd f class 6.5x284 norma screaming at 3300 fps. I had to call sierra and get the max do not exceed loads from them to get it there.

Got my package this am instead of afternoon. Its cold out and suppose to be mid 50 the next two days so gonna post pone the fenders. I have been playing with whipping my rope splices. Here is the first one I did. What you think.


----------



## TreeAce

I think the whipping looks good. But that video gave me an idea. I need to bust out some guns and go shooting. I have been in a really bad mood lately and I bet a couple hundred rounds through the AK and maybe 100 through my HK USP for good measure would be just the ticket. I did get a call today for an estimate. Except its 50 minutes away. guy wants a price to trim his silver maple. I am sure its not worth looking at. I have work right here but its still so dam wet......Every where I go people are saying how great the weather is, OH BOY ITS SO WARM YYAAAAAA!!!, personally I wish it would freeze up (or dry out) Did I mention I have been in a terrible mood lately?.....:msp_mad:


----------



## superjunior

man your getting really good at that. looks awesome


----------



## tree MDS

Back at it finally today after 3 weeks off to nurse the problem I've had with my knee... seems pretty good so far, but I've just been doing bucket work. It's not right yet, but I'm not gonna rush it, so still going easy on it.

Nice gig tomorrow and the next day, all bucket takedowns off a dirt driveway right here in town, wood stays. should be a fun one, a couple decent sized trees in the mix too. Good way to get back into it!


----------



## tree md

Small Wood said:


> C60. No power steering. Heater works all the time.



Yeah, mine was a C65. Power steering worked and the heater worked all the time as well. Had a 454, Holley 4 barrel in it. Gas hog. I think I got 6-8 MPG with it... Maybe less pulling the Bandit 90.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> guy wants a price to trim his silver maple. I am sure its not worth looking at. I have work right here but its still so dam wet......Every where I go people are saying how great the weather is, OH BOY ITS SO WARM YYAAAAAA!!!, personally I wish it would freeze up (or dry out) Did I mention I have been in a terrible mood lately?.....:msp_mad:



I so feel your pain


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> I so feel your pain



me too, seams that way everywhere. gonna be a muddy one tomorrow but close to 60


----------



## swyman

*Missed judged on this bid*

Man this tree was tall. A young Cottonwood, one of 4 I have to remove. Looked pretty easy on the ground judging the small diameter and not many branches but when I got fully extended I was only just past half. They built the house in a woods so there were no limbs for the first 40'. Needless to say I was right on the tree, fully extended cutting out of the bucket with my powered pole pruner fully extended cutting[] above me. I was scared S***LESS. Took my time and thought everything out 4X and would look again. Everything went as planned but I will never take a small diameter tree for granted again! This tree was on a fence and 20' from house so had to be on my game. Tomorrow will be much easier, can get them from the drive and really no obstacles. Maybe I should go to climbing school, would not have been as hard to reach!


ATTACH=CONFIG]220828[/ATTACH


----------



## mattfr12

Some pictures of my long range thumper 338 Lapua

Stiller tac 338 action
Broughton 9.3 twist canted lans barrel
Jewell 2oz trigger
mcmillian a5 stock
holland break
night force nxs zero stop scope with 100 MOA elevation


----------



## Blakesmaster

swyman said:


> Man this tree was tall. A young Cottonwood, one of 4 I have to remove. Looked pretty easy on the ground judging the small diameter and not many branches but when I got fully extended I was only just past half. They built the house in a woods so there were no limbs for the first 40'. Needless to say I was right on the tree, fully extended cutting out of the bucket with my powered pole pruner fully extended cutting[] above me. I was scared S***LESS. Took my time and thought everything out 4X and would look again. Everything went as planned but I will never take a small diameter tree for granted again! This tree was on a fence and 20' from house so had to be on my game. Tomorrow will be much easier, can get them from the drive and really no obstacles. Maybe I should go to climbing school, would not have been as hard to reach!
> 
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]220828[/ATTACH



Maybe you should spend a bit of time in the 101 forum and you can figure out how to get that bad mamma jamma down. Owning a bucket is no excuse for not knowing how to climb. And not knowing how to rig from a bucket is not knowing how to run one. Polesawing above the front of your truck?!?, you wouldn't last a day on my crew with yo flip floppin branches falling inches from MY headlights.


----------



## superjunior

Got my custom made exhaust welded together and mounted. Back into the trees tomorrow, got a whole day of trimming and the weather is gonna be nice


----------



## tree md

swyman said:


> Man this tree was tall. A young Cottonwood, one of 4 I have to remove. Looked pretty easy on the ground judging the small diameter and not many branches but when I got fully extended I was only just past half. They built the house in a woods so there were no limbs for the first 40'. Needless to say I was right on the tree, fully extended cutting out of the bucket with my powered pole pruner fully extended cutting[] above me. I was scared S***LESS. Took my time and thought everything out 4X and would look again. Everything went as planned but I will never take a small diameter tree for granted again! This tree was on a fence and 20' from house so had to be on my game. Tomorrow will be much easier, can get them from the drive and really no obstacles. Maybe I should go to climbing school, would not have been as hard to reach!
> 
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]220828[/ATTACH



I absolutely love doing trees like that. You can tip tie one whole fork and lower the whole thing off of the other one. Those are the fun ones. Can't say I've ever done one like that in a bucket tho. My bucket experience is limited.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe you should spend a bit of time in the 101 forum and you can figure out how to get that bad mamma jamma down. Owning a bucket is no excuse for not knowing how to climb. And not knowing how to rig from a bucket is not knowing how to run one. Polesawing above the front of your truck?!?, you wouldn't last a day on my crew with yo flip floppin branches falling inches from MY headlights.



Agreed, Quit my fulltime job an hour ago. For the past five years climbed five days a week with three sick days and about 3 weeks of vaca in that time. Looking forward to getting my post count in thousands, a beer gut, and an even bigger ego. I figure tree mds is about to be perma banned ,someones gotta fill his litttle shoes.


----------



## tree md

Johnny Paycheck - Take this job and shove it.. - YouTube


----------



## swyman

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe you should spend a bit of time in the 101 forum and you can figure out how to get that bad mamma jamma down. Owning a bucket is no excuse for not knowing how to climb. And not knowing how to rig from a bucket is not knowing how to run one. Polesawing above the front of your truck?!?, you wouldn't last a day on my crew with yo flip floppin branches falling inches from MY headlights.



Can't see the rigging very well, everything was lowered about 10' in front of truck, no flipping, no damage, tree is in my pile and I made it to my daughters first Jr. High b-ball game on time. Took 4 hrs. To put tree on the truck but thought I would have 2 trees done today. Lady would not let me start till 10am, loading logs by 2.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe you should spend a bit of time in the 101 forum and you can figure out how to get that bad mamma jamma down. Owning a bucket is no excuse for not knowing how to climb. And not knowing how to rig from a bucket is not knowing how to run one. Polesawing above the front of your truck?!?, you wouldn't last a day on my crew with yo flip floppin branches falling inches from MY headlights.



ya if you can reach them with the pole they must not have been much more than 15 foot higher than your bucket you could put a block right their and probably take the whole top from what the pick looks like if you get the block at 55 foot it will give you plenty of clearance from the house. but as i can only see whats in the picture i could be wrong.

and yes knowing to climb is pretty essential to your profit margin you really limit yourself to only doing bucket work as in my case bucket work is the cheaper end of work. if a bucket truck can get it a lot of bidders are their if it requires a crane and climbing less competition i usually win 95% or more of them at top dollar.


----------



## Tree Pig

superjunior said:


> Got my custom made exhaust welded together and mounted. Back into the trees tomorrow, got a whole day of trimming and the weather is gonna be nice



Nice work... now sell me that stihl sign in the background


----------



## tree md

Yeah, and I want to know did you kill the Antelope?


----------



## swyman

tree md said:


> I absolutely love doing trees like that. You can tip tie one whole fork and lower the whole thing off of the other one. Those are the fun ones. Can't say I've ever done one like that in a bucket tho. My bucket experience is limited.



I don't think I'll do that again. I was really concerned about going into the the other tree to the left in the picture in the middle of the yard. Did not want to break all the limbs off it from the top swinging down. Everything went smooth and fast after we took that side of the tree down. Will be able to fly most everything out tomorrow. Have a stone drive to land on and homeowner wants me to blow the chips in the woods so we don't have to run brush! Well, gonna hit the sack early and get some good rest. HO is going to let me start at 8am tomorrow!


----------



## swyman

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe you should spend a bit of time in the 101 forum and you can figure out how to get that bad mamma jamma down. Owning a bucket is no excuse for not knowing how to climb. And not knowing how to rig from a bucket is not knowing how to run one. Polesawing above the front of your truck?!?, you wouldn't last a day on my crew with yo flip floppin branches falling inches from MY headlights.



Couldn't agree more. My equipment is not the best but I take care of it, not going to bounce anything off my truck other than saw dust. I was close to the tree for maximum height but the crotch I was rigging from was 10' away from the truck, right where that pile is in the pic. Not proud of what I did and won't do it again, admit it was a rookie mistake. It's just "what I did today"


----------



## treeman82

Pruned 1 white oak, 1 red maple, and about 5 red oaks. Took down 1 red oak out in the back of the property that I was luckily able to just flop. Neighbor came out towards the end of the day wanting me to take down a poplar for her, and get rid of some vines... figured no problem. They don't care when it gets done, and all I have to do is send a bill and they'll get me a check (just did a 2K pruning job for them last week). Go take a closer look... can't bomb the poplar because of another neighbor (also client)'s mailbox and of course the vines were actually a nasty mess of pricker bushes. This will have to wait for a while.


----------



## tree md

Well, today I found 2 brand new 200T's at one of my local dealers (who happens to be a friend). One in the box and a demo... I am definitely buying one of them as soon as I collect some checks at the end of the week... I'm just trying to decide if I should make him an offer for both of them...


----------



## superjunior

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nice work... now sell me that stihl sign in the background


 lol, I had to twist the guy at the saw shops arm to get that sign out of em



tree md said:


> Yeah, and I want to know did you kill the Antelope?


my grandfather took that in wyoming (got relatives there) a long time ago. I got it when he passed away. Wife doesn't want it in the house so it lives in my shop along with a barracuda that I didn't have wall space for.


----------



## Reg

First big day's climbing in nearly a month, since its been so quiet just lately. Took me the best part of the day to rig out a sprawling multistemmed Arbutus, about 80ft. Then blasted out a 130 dougfir to finish things off, or finish me off should I say. I know I needed it but I'm feelin it now I can tell ya. I need another 4,5 days like that to get back where I should be.


----------



## treeman75

I got a call from a guy a couple months ago looking for a job, he had worked for another tree service here. I met him this morning seemed like a nice guy and im sure hes a hard worker. I dont mind tattoos but this guy had two BIG lightning bolts on his neck they took up the whole side of his neck. I was trying not to look at it but couldnt help it. Im not quite sure what it means but have an idea. I told him i would call him by friday and let him know.


----------



## tree md

treeman75 said:


> I got a call from a guy a couple months ago looking for a job, he had worked for another tree service here. I met him this morning seemed like a nice guy and im sure hes a hard worker. I dont mind tattoos but this guy had two BIG lightning bolts on his neck they took up the whole side of his neck. I was trying not to look at it but couldnt help it. Im not quite sure what it means but have an idea. I told him i would call him by friday and let him know.



I've known plenty of climbers with tattoos, hell, I've know plenty of cops with tattoos, but lightening bolts on the neck... Not so good. I subbed a day for a larger service in Alabama when I was doing storm work and the owner put a groundy with me that had tattoos all over and even on his neck. Can't remember what they were, could have been lightening bolts. He was one hell of a groundy and very likable. People didn't seem to mind tattoos too bad down there. You live in a part of the country that is a lot like the part of the country I live in. People are not as accepting of them here. They just don't go over too well. Hell, they just legalized tattoo parlors here only a couple/few years ago. He could be a hell of a climber and a real asset to you, who knows. I believe in giving people second chances but not at the expense of my business. Tough call.


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> I got a call from a guy a couple months ago looking for a job, he had worked for another tree service here. I met him this morning seemed like a nice guy and im sure hes a hard worker. I dont mind tattoos but this guy had two BIG lightning bolts on his neck they took up the whole side of his neck. I was trying not to look at it but couldnt help it. Im not quite sure what it means but have an idea. I told him i would call him by friday and let him know.



Ok gotta ask..... what does lightening bolts on neck mean? Like a Hell's Angel with a 1% tattoo type thing?


----------



## Sagetown

deevo said:


> Ok gotta ask..... what does lightening bolts on neck mean? Like a Hell's Angel with a 1% tattoo type thing?



1. one single Lightning Bolt as a tattoo are fans of the National Football League (American football) San Diego Chargers whose team logo is a single lightning bolt. 

2. three lightining bolts mainly white power. and derogatory racism -it can mean power of the gods -self power, strength, and control. 

3. Double lighting bolts are the symbol of the SS, Hitler's special forces. White supremacist gangs often tattoo this symbol on themselves.


----------



## deevo

Sagetown said:


> 1. one single Lightning Bolt as a tattoo are fans of the National Football League (American football) San Diego Chargers whose team logo is a single lightning bolt.
> 
> 2. three lightining bolts mainly white power. and derogatory racism -it can mean power of the gods -self power, strength, and control.
> 
> 3. Double lighting bolts are the symbol of the SS, Hitler's special forces. White supremacist gangs often tattoo this symbol on themselves.



Thanks, yeah 2 and 3 are scarey!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ended up running some fire calls yesturday afternoon. First call was 100,000 eggs fell out the back of a tractor trailer because the driver left the back door up when he drove off. Second call was searching the river with our fire company boat for a missing kayaker.

Heres a pic of the egg spill.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I got a call from a guy a couple months ago looking for a job, he had worked for another tree service here. I met him this morning seemed like a nice guy and im sure hes a hard worker. I dont mind tattoos but this guy had two BIG lightning bolts on his neck they took up the whole side of his neck. I was trying not to look at it but couldnt help it. Im not quite sure what it means but have an idea. I told him i would call him by friday and let him know.


 
Just a observation here. Marines and tattoos..........well yall know. That being said, anyone who tats their head and neck, where it cannot be covered, has a general disposition of "I DONT GIVE A F#$K" Guy could be a ninja and good as gold, but if he gets pissed, the IDGAF attitude will show quickly. On this side of the corn kindom, it would not go well with the HO's, very conservative here. Be careful brudder

Do a background check on him. I use Instantcheckmate.com, its 20 bucks for 30 days, unlimited checks. That way you can see if he has been charged before.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ended up running some fire calls yesturday afternoon. First call was 100,000 eggs fell out the back of a tractor trailer because the driver left the back door up when he drove off. Second call was searching the river with our fire company boat for a missing kayaker.
> 
> Heres a pic of the egg spill.



Holy cow, er......Chicken


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe you should spend a bit of time in the 101 forum and you can figure out how to get that bad mamma jamma down. Owning a bucket is no excuse for not knowing how to climb. And not knowing how to rig from a bucket is not knowing how to run one. Polesawing above the front of your truck?!?, you wouldn't last a day on my crew with yo flip floppin branches falling inches from MY headlights.



Or god forbid he smash a saw or something , cause thats some real hacker #### there ....:msp_lol:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bucket truck is all fixed. Heading to pick it up shortly.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Or god forbid he smash a saw or something , cause thats some real hacker #### there ....:msp_lol:



Lol! I caught that one too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Agreed, Quit my fulltime job an hour ago. For the past five years climbed five days a week with three sick days and about 3 weeks of vaca in that time. Looking forward to getting my post count in thousands, a beer gut, and an even bigger ego. I figure tree mds is about to be perma banned ,someones gotta fill his litttle shoes.



Good for you man! Self employment is great, there are days when I hardly break a sweat, and still clear $1800. 


Edit: next I need a full time monkeyboy like you! Hahaha.


----------



## sgreanbeans

superjunior said:


> me too, seams that way everywhere. gonna be a muddy one tomorrow but close to 60



Its killin me, have a bunch of work, cant do it. Thought it was going to get down to 28 last night, so w set up to take off early to go to a big project that I got caught on, by the snow and warm temps. Have a bunch of money sitting there and we are almost done, but need to get the machine in to get big stuff, thought that we could get there early, while the ground is still hard and get the material out before it starts to warm...................its 48, right now.:bang::msp_cursing::angrysoapbox::angry2: So now we gotta switch up gear and go after a prune that I think we can get into. If it does not freeze soon, or dry up, I am going to be in trouble. I have about 20g's signed and waiting. All back yard walk out basment yards, sux. I suppose we could cut and hump, but did not bid for that, Id rather go broke from the house, then go waste money on the job.


----------



## treeman82

sgreanbeans said:


> Its killin me, have a bunch of work, cant do it. Thought it was going to get down to 28 last night, so w set up to take off early to go to a big project that I got caught on, by the snow and warm temps. Have a bunch of money sitting there and we are almost done, but need to get the machine in to get big stuff, thought that we could get there early, while the ground is still hard and get the material out before it starts to warm...................its 48, right now.:bang::msp_cursing::angrysoapbox::angry2: So now we gotta switch up gear and go after a prune that I think we can get into. If it does not freeze soon, or dry up, I am going to be in trouble. I have about 20g's signed and waiting. All back yard walk out basment yards, sux. I suppose we could cut and hump, but did not bid for that, Id rather go broke from the house, then go waste money on the job.



I feel your pain. Got a couple of crane jobs where we need to drive in on the lawn, don't think alturnamats will be much good. Got a bunch of backyard removals and other work where all I can do right now is go look at them... to do anything more is foolish.


----------



## superjunior

I donno man, sometimes I think I was happier working for someone else, a lot more freedom. I used to fish for steelhead all winter long and not worry about a thing. Those days are long gone. Stress levels off the charts, employee issues, bad weather,breakdowns, I could go on and on. But if I had to do it all over again I probably wouldn't have it any other way..


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Its killin me, have a bunch of work, cant do it. Thought it was going to get down to 28 last night, so w set up to take off early to go to a big project that I got caught on, by the snow and warm temps. Have a bunch of money sitting there and we are almost done, but need to get the machine in to get big stuff, thought that we could get there early, while the ground is still hard and get the material out before it starts to warm...................its 48, right now.:bang::msp_cursing::angrysoapbox::angry2: So now we gotta switch up gear and go after a prune that I think we can get into. If it does not freeze soon, or dry up, I am going to be in trouble. I have about 20g's signed and waiting. All back yard walk out basment yards, sux. I suppose we could cut and hump, but did not bid for that, Id rather go broke from the house, then go waste money on the job.





treeman82 said:


> I feel your pain. Got a couple of crane jobs where we need to drive in on the lawn, don't think alturnamats will be much good. Got a bunch of backyard removals and other work where all I can do right now is go look at them... to do anything more is foolish.



I'm in the same boat, I think a lot of us are. Some of these yards are so wet that water would just come up and over the plywood. Really slowing us down..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Thank's to CARB, I got a new Morbark being delivered this morning to replace a 2005 Morbark. Now the oldest chipper we got is a 2008. Thank's CARB.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

carb?
Looks like I will be heading your way a little sooner than we thought. We are looking to next summer, when the last one gets outa school for the summer, looking to live between Pendelton and SD, some where close to the 101. If I find a place, could you maybe do a driveby to tell me if it is legit or not. Coming out this summer for a week to scope things, check the schools and so on. Think we will be OK with the schools, not to worried anymore, he will be in 10th grade and will have his Black Belt by then.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Bucket Truck is a crutch ...*



swyman said:


> Man this tree was tall. A young Cottonwood, one of 4 I have to remove. Looked pretty easy on the ground judging the small diameter and not many branches but when I got fully extended I was only just past half. They built the house in a woods so there were no limbs for the first 40'. Needless to say I was right on the tree, fully extended cutting out of the bucket with my powered pole pruner fully extended cutting[] above me. I was scared S***LESS. Took my time and thought everything out 4X and would look again. Everything went as planned but I will never take a small diameter tree for granted again! This tree was on a fence and 20' from house so had to be on my game. Tomorrow will be much easier, can get them from the drive and really no obstacles. Maybe I should go to climbing school, would not have been as hard to reach!



That tree is almost identical to the one I just took down last week. (_see video I posted earlier in this thread_) No houses to worry about but high tension wires along the road gave me reason to be very careful. Like tree MD mentioned I used the one major lead to swing the other away from the wires and road. After that I was able to drop the lead I worked from in one piece, after that about 30' of trunk.

A bucket truck from a line clearance crew had worked the tree before I got to it and took down the only limb they could reach with the bucket, leaving the rest of it well within reach of the wires they were paid to protect. Bucket Queens don't impress me.


----------



## flushcut

I have a easy day, just setting lines for a friend and being his ground b$#ch. I'll take that easy money.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Have a mint AA!


----------



## treeman75

It was 65 yesterday and 51 today.


----------



## treeman75

Im starting the prep work on my chipper today and painting it Sat.


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> That tree is almost identical to the one I just took down last week. (_see video I posted earlier in this thread_) No houses to worry about but high tension wires along the road gave me reason to be very careful. Like tree MD mentioned I used the one major lead to swing the other away from the wires and road. After that I was able to drop the lead I worked from in one piece, after that about 30' of trunk.
> 
> A bucket truck from a line clearance crew had worked the tree before I got to it and took down the only limb they could reach with the bucket, leaving the rest of it well within reach of the wires they were paid to protect. Bucket Queens don't impress me.



That just proves something about you


You are either really stupid and or have never worked out a bucket
You are not in this business to make money, because a bucket increases production 10 times on the trees they can get to
or you just dont have enough business were the speed of a bucket would matter

I am guessing its all three


----------



## TreeAce

metoraligy said:


> I got a call from a guy a couple months ago looking for a job, he had worked for another tree service here. I met him this morning seemed like a nice guy and im sure hes a hard worker. I dont mind tattoos but this guy had two BIG lightning bolts on his neck they took up the whole side of his neck. I was trying not to look at it but couldnt help it. Im not quite sure what it means but have an idea. I told him i would call him by friday and let him know.



There is a pretty good chance he did some time and the bolts are a white superemist thing. I have nothing against ink but tats like that I wouldnt care to have on my job. Hey, maybe he is just a big fan of meteorology


----------



## Blakesmaster

the Aerialist said:


> That tree is almost identical to the one I just took down last week. (_see video I posted earlier in this thread_) No houses to worry about but high tension wires along the road gave me reason to be very careful. Like tree MD mentioned I used the one major lead to swing the other away from the wires and road. After that I was able to drop the lead I worked from in one piece, after that about 30' of trunk.
> 
> A bucket truck from a line clearance crew had worked the tree before I got to it and took down the only limb they could reach with the bucket, leaving the rest of it well within reach of the wires they were paid to protect. Bucket Queens don't impress me.



You are wrong. This is what we've been talking about, AA. You're making comments on a subject where you have no experience. How many trees have you done from a bucket? Arboristsite isn't full of a bunch of meanies who won't let a new guy join in and play. It's full of tree men who know what bull #### smells like. And honey, your post stinks.


----------



## tree md

I was just remember that my groundy that I hired in AL had tats on his neck... He was so black that you had to really look for them to... And I highly doubt they were lightening bolts... Customers loved him because he busted ass the whole time he was on the job.

We stopped by a store one afternoon and a whole crew from another tree service was at the gas station. They all bailed out of reasonably nice bucket and log trucks. I pointed one out to my groundy and told him that is the climber, the little guy with the tats. My groundy said you can tell that just by looking at him? I said yeah, he's the one with the craziest eyes and looks like an ex con... And he's wearing Weso climbing boots. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> I'm in the same boat, I think a lot of us are. Some of these yards are so wet that water would just come up and over the plywood. Really slowing us down..



I am going to look at a few jobs today and check how wet they are. I am hoping to get in by the end of the week on a few. Got one to bid as well. I heard some saws buzzing yesterday so I went nosing around. Both jobs where being done in the front yard along the driveway. One company had a crane and didnt even need to touch the grass. I was jealous for a minute then just figured f it. Sometimes I gotta remember that its not like I dont get mine. My little piece of the pie is there.......


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> There is a pretty good chance he did some time and the bolts are a white superemist thing. I have nothing against ink but tats like that I wouldnt care to have on my job. Hey, maybe he is just a big fan of meteorology



Keep in mind a lot of people who get tats don't have a clue what they mean. They pick something out of a book at a parlor. I designed the one on my stomach and my artist had a picture of it in his book to show off his work at a local convention. I'm standing right there having a beer with him and some dumb ##### walks up, points to it, and tells the dope with her that she wants "one of them".


----------



## epicklein22

treeman75 said:


> Im starting the prep work on my chipper today and painting it Sat.



Nice! Any before pics? What kind of paint and process are you using? Got a 250xp that needs paint badly.


----------



## tree md

Back up at the lake working today. That is if I don't get rained out. Basically a lot clearing project. I'm clearing an area and drive so the guy to pull his 36' cruiser into an add on to his shop which will be like a pole barn structure to cover the boat. A buddy of mine is building the addition. Got to look at another large removal and meet with a realtor about a few of her properties. Gonna be a busy week. I better get moving...


----------



## Jumper

Still visiting friends in Wilmington, DE.....they have headed into Philly for the "100 Question" on US Civics and History to enable them to get their US citizenship....about time after 25 years of living and paying taxes here with no vote IMHO(both work for Boeing in PA). Something mainly to do with estate taxes finally pushed them into action;all their kids were born in the USA, but they are both Canuck, and he is also Brit.


----------



## swyman

Took out the three in the middle of the pic this morning. Happy HO, left it cleaner than when we showed up as always. Today was a good day, no hack ***t the weather was a beautiful 57 and the trunks were d bleeding water like it was June.

View attachment 220941


----------



## [email protected]

Today i had the joy of following a bunch of surveyors around and cutting trees that were in thier LOS(line of sight) Did not wear enough and froze my butt off:msp_mad:To add to it i more than likely sucked about 300 cubic feet of snow into the intake of my MS 362 since i spent half the day swimming throught the 3 feet of snow we have.:mad2: so i spent the later part of my day drying and cleaning my saw along with myself lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Since I had classes yesterday I did not go to the WAA convention in GB, everyone else did so I'm playing with the dogs on this beautiful sloppy 55 degree afternoon. 

We are starting to plan our garden for the spring, in case we get to put a few plants in early ( one year we had a blizzard on 10 May) but we never trust it. Anyone have ideas for good saucing tomatoes? My Mom loved roma's for the firm pulpiness, though she cannot remeber what cvs she mixed in. I'm thinking an indeterminate cv so we do not have the whole crop all at once. I'll be trying some heirloom cvs, though we have a lot of walnuts and the first year non did well. Last year we had some test egplants do very well.


----------



## ddhlakebound

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Since I had classes yesterday I did not go to the WAA convention in GB, everyone else did so I'm playing with the dogs on this beautiful sloppy 55 degree afternoon.
> 
> We are starting to plan our garden for the spring, in case we get to put a few plants in early ( one year we had a blizzard on 10 May) but we never trust it. Anyone have ideas for good saucing tomatoes? My Mom loved roma's for the firm pulpiness, though she cannot remeber what cvs she mixed in. I'm thinking an indeterminate cv so we do not have the whole crop all at once. I'll be trying some heirloom cvs, though we have a lot of walnuts and the first year non did well. Last year we had some test egplants do very well.



Weeping Charley is supposed to be a great indeterminate paste variety, but I can't confirm it because I'm horrible at starting tomatoes.....(heat mat and extra light next time I try) 

You can check out Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds - 1400 heirloom garden seeds!, I've bought lots of seeds from them, and always been happy. They've got descriptions for tons of tomatoes I'd never heard of til I found them.

Sorry for the dumb question, but what does "cv, cvs" stand for?


----------



## Zale

Still working in this new HOA contract pruning all their street trees. 250 down and 500 to go.


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> carb?
> Looks like I will be heading your way a little sooner than we thought. We are looking to next summer, when the last one gets outa school for the summer, looking to live between Pendelton and SD, some where close to the 101. If I find a place, could you maybe do a driveby to tell me if it is legit or not. Coming out this summer for a week to scope things, check the schools and so on. Think we will be OK with the schools, not to worried anymore, he will be in 10th grade and will have his Black Belt by then.



I'm jealous as hell of you for making the move! Been to Ca. a couple times and rode Baja both times, drove up and down the coast. Motocross meca, my dream land.
Maybe Ed can scope out a few places for you


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finished up my year end financials today and sent them off. Gross income up 44.7% from last year. Not bad at all. But of course as I'm wiping my hands of that whole deal with a few beers this evening I get a email from my accountant with a bunch more questions. Boy, do I JUST ####ING LOVE THIS ####!


----------



## treeman75

epicklein22 said:


> Nice! Any before pics? What kind of paint and process are you using? Got a 250xp that needs paint badly.



Im taking before pics in the morning. We are grinding the rust down the best we can then scuffing the rest. The paint is a tractor and implement paint it will stick to anything. Im buying it at TSC.


----------



## deevo

[email protected] said:


> Today i had the joy of following a bunch of surveyors around and cutting trees that were in thier LOS(line of sight) Did not wear enough and froze my butt off:msp_mad:To add to it i more than likely sucked about 300 cubic feet of snow into the intake of my MS 362 since i spent half the day swimming throught the 3 feet of snow we have.:mad2: so i spent the later part of my day drying and cleaning my saw along with myself lol.



That sucks, was 7 degrees here today! Snow melted off all my equipment, got the trailer ready to head down to Pa Thursday morning for my new grinder!


----------



## mr. holden wood

deevo said:


> That sucks, was 7 degrees here today! Snow melted off all my equipment, got the trailer ready to head down to Pa Thursday morning for my new grinder!



Sweet day today sunny and 45, took out this ponderosa so close to the house it had bent the gutters.Even got the groundy in the airView attachment 220995
View attachment 220997
View attachment 220998


----------



## mr. holden wood

mr. holden wood said:


> Sweet day today sunny and 45, took out this ponderosa so close to the house it had bent the gutters.Even got the groundy in the airView attachment 220995
> View attachment 220997
> View attachment 220998



sweet view as wellView attachment 221003
View attachment 221004


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> sweet view as wellView attachment 221003
> View attachment 221004



Oh Oh!
You gonna get it now!!!!
Jeff :eek2:


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh Oh!
> You gonna get it now!!!!
> Jeff :eek2:



Captain Hook!


----------



## tree md

Well, I didn't have an ocean side view but I was working on a peninsula on one of our large lakes today with a lakeside view... It was 81 degrees when I got in the truck to leave.


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Thank's to CARB, I got a new Morbark being delivered this morning to replace a 2005 Morbark. Now the oldest chipper we got is a 2008. Thank's CARB.
> Jeff



I got the perfect truck for this. Need to make more room in the yard. 
JeffView attachment 221042

View attachment 221043

View attachment 221044


Ain't gonna be pretty for lomg.


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> I got the perfect truck for this. Need to make more room in the yard.
> JeffView attachment 221042
> 
> View attachment 221043
> 
> View attachment 221044
> 
> 
> Ain't gonna be pretty for lomg.



Nice Jeff, too bad you are so far away or I would take your old one off your hands!


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Nice Jeff, too bad you are so far away or I would take your old one off your hands!



Ha ha, thank's deevo, think I'll keep it. 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I made the news looking for the guy that was kayaking. I am driving the boat.
[video]http://www.fox43.com/videogallery/67735442/News/1/30-missing-kayaker-update[/video]


----------



## treemandan

At least you weren't the guy complaining about the cold. It didn't look that bad out to me, you didn't even have hat on. 
At what part of the river did they do down? I don't recall to many rough spots on it in that area and am trying to imagine what could have happened. I could see a solo boater having problems but I have been through a good amount of running water, sometimes solo, with two guys someone at least should know what happened.
Did they find the guy's boat? By now he's probably dead... or squealing like a pig. Not to sound crass but like I said: Two guys go in, one comes out ???? :msp_confused:
That is really not a river a person could have a whole lot of problems on, unless they were doing a storm run, then, well, you better be a real good paddler and even a better swimmer. Maybe the guy took a dunk by a bridge pilon, got sucked down and stuck in a shopping cart? Playing around a dam?
Good effort on your part.:msp_thumbup:How did you hook up with the gig?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ddhlakebound said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what does "cv, cvs" stand for?



Thanks buddy!

Cultivar(s) for cultivated variety, which separates them from naturally occurring varieties, which is abbreviated var.


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Cultivar(s) for cultivated variety, which separates them from naturally occurring varieties, which is abbreviated var.



CVS is the drugstore.


----------



## the Aerialist

Rain this morning so I went out on evaluations today. Booked a $2k job for this Friday on my first stop, and left $3400 in quotes at two other evaluations. This is pretty good for this time of year, and my A-List "Honor Roll" ad hasn't even gone out yet. 

For the second year in a row I've been given the A-List "Super Service Award" (2010 & 2011) so this will help a lot with instant credibility for my customers. Today for example I bagged a $2k job unopposed. They don't even bother to get other bids. All I have to do now is live up to my reputation and exceed my customers expectations.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> At least you weren't the guy complaining about the cold. It didn't look that bad out to me, you didn't even have hat on.
> At what part of the river did they do down? I don't recall to many rough spots on it in that area and am trying to imagine what could have happened. I could see a solo boater having problems but I have been through a good amount of running water, sometimes solo, with two guys someone at least should know what happened.
> Did they find the guy's boat? By now he's probably dead... or squealing like a pig. Not to sound crass but like I said: Two guys go in, one comes out ???? :msp_confused:
> That is really not a river a person could have a whole lot of problems on, unless they were doing a storm run, then, well, you better be a real good paddler and even a better swimmer. Maybe the guy took a dunk by a bridge pilon, got sucked down and stuck in a shopping cart? Playing around a dam?
> Good effort on your part.:msp_thumbup:How did you hook up with the gig?



They went down about a mile below where rt 372 crosses over the susquehanna river. The river runs pretty fast there because the water has to go around alot of island, and you have the dam discharge and also the muddy run resevar dicharge right there. Its only about 10-12 feet deep where the guy went under, but really turbulant. You have to hang onto the steering wheel of a motor boat pretty good so you dont lose control. The two guys went out to go camping on the island around 10:30 pm sat night. They got into the rapids and one guy back paddle to correct his steering and it dumped him. That guy didnt know how to swim and he is the one that died. The other guy that made it tried to rescue him, but the other guy dumped him also. They were childhood friends, now both in there 20's. The water runs about 15-20 mph in that area. I have been a volunteer fireman since 1998, and when i am not too busy i run calls and help out.


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> I made the news looking for the guy that was kayaking. I am driving the boat.
> [video]http://www.fox43.com/videogallery/67735442/News/1/30-missing-kayaker-update[/video]



boat seemed to be listing to the left a little... sad story ty for volunteering


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> They went down about a mile below where rt 372 crosses over the susquehanna river. The river runs pretty fast there because the water has to go around alot of island, and you have the dam discharge and also the muddy run resevar dicharge right there. Its only about 10-12 feet deep where the guy went under, but really turbulant. You have to hang onto the steering wheel of a motor boat pretty good so you dont lose control. The two guys went out to go camping on the island around 10:30 pm sat night. They got into the rapids and one guy back paddle to correct his steering and it dumped him. That guy didnt know how to swim and he is the one that died. The other guy that made it tried to rescue him, but the other guy dumped him also. They were childhood friends, now both in there 20's. The water runs about 15-20 mph in that area. I have been a volunteer fireman since 1998, and when i am not too busy i run calls and help out.



Awesome! I would like to help out with the FD but I would probably be more of a liabilty. 
Like I said: you have to be a good swimmer if you want to go "boating". In my mind the kid should not have been in the water if he didn't know how to swim. I never went out without a helmet and a vest and that is what bothers me about this accident.

We used to paddle the Sus. Just south of the Pequea dam. Once or twice I volunteered for rescue duty ( which was needed like every 5 seconds). You would just hang out on a rock with a rope which was anchored to an eyebolt there. It was a give and take sort of deal.
When my wife was pregnant I got rid of my boats.

You got to get a pic of these " rapids" cause I know that river pretty well. Its wide and slow. Well at least til Pequea it is. There are some quicker spots but mostly wide and slow through Lancaster Co. And where its rocky and swift its not deep. So this kid musta been up to something. Like a non-swimmer paddling in the dark.


----------



## treemandan

Where they letting the dam out? Not much call for that dam. I didn't think about Muddy Run.


----------



## treemandan

Usually, when you are floundering helplessly trying to get to dry land and you would see someone come by you would try to grab their boat. They would beat you off hollering" don't touch my boat! Don't touch my boat!" And for good reason. 

I saw one guy with his head tore open from dunking and he had his helmet. 

My friend was caught against a rock, I hit shore and tried to yank him but couldn't, couldn't get myself purchase and didn't have a rope. He was able to claw his way off and around and float down a little to where he could get out. We picked up his boat a few miles later. He stopped paddling after that.

The whitewater boats have a skirt that keeps water from getting in, its very tight and in panic mode some people have a problem getting out, sometimes you just can't reach the release tether. If you are stuck and filled with water yer dead. 

I took my whitewater boat in the ocean a few times. People said I was nuts and I saw their point. You get tired very fast in moving water( especially with a water logged boat in tow, them things are exspensive), I myself have thought to just give up .

Once I dunked and hit my head on a rock, had a helmet but still felt fuzzy.


One time me and another guy went out in a canoe, had to chop through ice, got logged under a dam and lost the keys to the shuttle car. I remember the look on the guy's face when we were stuck under that freeezing cold water fall. Looked like this:msp_sad:

I can't look at fast water without it getting my heart rate up. But I had to give it up cause 1. I have a family now and 2. It hurts. If you ever smacked yerself across the face with yer own paddle then you'd know all about it.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> Awesome! I would like to help out with the FD but I would probably be more of a liabilty.
> Like I said: you have to be a good swimmer if you want to go "boating". In my mind the kid should not have been in the water if he didn't know how to swim. I never went out without a helmet and a vest and that is what bothers me about this accident.
> 
> We used to paddle the Sus. Just south of the Pequea dam. Once or twice I volunteered for rescue duty ( which was needed like every 5 seconds). You would just hang out on a rock with a rope which was anchored to an eyebolt there. It was a give and take sort of deal.
> When my wife was pregnant I got rid of my boats.
> 
> You got to get a pic of these " rapids" cause I know that river pretty well. Its wide and slow. Well at least til Pequea it is. There are some quicker spots but mostly wide and slow through Lancaster Co. And where its rocky and swift its not deep. So this kid musta been up to something. Like a non-swimmer paddling in the dark.



I prefer to keep things tree related, but this might save someones azz. I'm a raft guide in my offtime and run lot of snowmelt rivers and have a good bit of experience with cold water.. Mike Phelps in lifejacket probally wouldn't make it in the wintertime swimming in a river without a wetsuit. Hypothermia doesn't care about your swimming skills you got about 5 mins max. Lost a good friend in the same situation.


----------



## deevo

Going to bed, heading to Pocono Lake PA in 6 hours (0400) to pick up a stump grinder!:redface: Might meet up with Blakesmaster on the way back home in NY


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Going to bed, heading to Pocono Lake PA in 6 hours (0400) to pick up a stump grinder!:redface: Might meet up with Blakesmaster on the way back home in NY



Hey Deevo,

Congrats on the grinder. What did you get?


----------



## Labman

Well it was yesterday. Not planning to nib, I took the dog for a walk. Down the block a couple of my neighbors had some tree work done. I had really noticed it a few days before because of all the debris on the street. Looking around, it didn't look likd a big job. One moderate sized tree had been topped. Another removed completely. They left big ruts in the yard next to it. Quite a bit of the grass was completely buried in sawdust and other junk. I say it was a shabby job no professional would have done. Do I expect too much? 

I really feel sorry for those professionals that have to compete with butchers.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

A good day for me, fell tight quarter trees next to house, 3 in front and 4 backyard, climbed one right over roof, everything went scary good, all down and chipped, like it.

Going back tomorrow to trim 3 cedars and one more climb, removal over detached garage


----------



## mr. holden wood

Do I expect too much? 

I really feel sorry for those professionals that have to compete with butchers.[/QUOTE]

No, don't sweat it thats not my competition.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Rain this morning so I went out on evaluations today. Booked a $2k job for this Friday on my first stop, and left $3400 in quotes at two other evaluations. This is pretty good for this time of year, and my A-List "Honor Roll" ad hasn't even gone out yet.
> 
> For the second year in a row I've been given the A-List "Super Service Award" (2010 & 2011) so this will help a lot with instant credibility for my customers. Today for example I bagged a $2k job unopposed. They don't even bother to get other bids. All I have to do now is live up to my reputation and exceed my customers expectations.



I think we have recently seen just how much that award means.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Going to bed, heading to Pocono Lake PA in 6 hours (0400) to pick up a stump grinder!:redface: Might meet up with Blakesmaster on the way back home in NY



Don't do it! He'll have you drunk in ten minutes.


----------



## treemandan

That Angie List Super Service Award is based on how much ass a guy can kiss and that's all and I ain't never even been close to even looking at Angie or her stupid ass list. Why the #### would I? Why the #### would anybody? Don't answer, its rhetorical.


----------



## mr. holden wood

the Aerialist said:


> Rain this morning so I went out on evaluations today. Booked a $2k job for this Friday on my first stop, and left $3400 in quotes at two other evaluations. This is pretty good for this time of year, and my A-List "Honor Roll" ad hasn't even gone out yet.
> 
> For the second year in a row I've been given the A-List "Super Service Award" (2010 & 2011) so this will help a lot with instant credibility for my customers. Today for example I bagged a $2k job unopposed. They don't even bother to get other bids. All I have to do now is live up to my reputation and exceed my customers expectations.



No more angies list bull chit and price quoting. I want to see cousin lee hit a trailer or that stiener moving some kindling, every tool has it's place.


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> A good day for me, fell tight quarter trees next to house, 3 in front and 4 backyard, climbed one right over roof, everything went scary good, all down and chipped, like it.
> 
> Going back tomorrow to trim 3 cedars and one more climb, removal over detached garage



Nice woodsy! way to break in that new gear.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Going to bed, heading to Pocono Lake PA in 6 hours (0400) to pick up a stump grinder!:redface: Might meet up with Blakesmaster on the way back home in NY



ha your getting close to me their not to far off.


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Going to bed, heading to Pocono Lake PA in 6 hours (0400) to pick up a stump grinder!:redface: Might meet up with Blakesmaster on the way back home in NY



I gotta little Norway maple to Murph out on this morning but should be around most of the afternoon. Shoot me a text, got some tasty brews in the fridge.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> I gotta little Norway maple to Murph out on this morning but should be around most of the afternoon. Shoot me a text, got some tasty brews in the fridge.



Murph yeah!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I don't kiss ass, I kick ass ...*



treemandan said:


> That Angie List Super Service Award is based on how much ass a guy can kiss and that's all and I ain't never even been close to even looking at Angie or her stupid ass list. Why the #### would I? Why the #### would anybody? Don't answer, its rhetorical.




Angie's List is worthwhile only if you can maintain customer satisfaction at a consistantly high level. One unhappy customer can trash your reputation. I would say that the A-List provides 70~80% of my business at this point. I'm a very small operation and I don't even try other forms of advertising, I don't need to.

It takes time and effort to build a list of satisfied customers but once you do it really helps to attract new business. The A-List tells me that they have 40,000 members in the Pittsburgh market and when any of those members need tree service I come up at the top of the list. This Winter, for the first time, I've been busy and working the whole time.d out

Angie's List members pay a monthly fee to be able to read reviews of any type of contractor they might hire. Universally the members tell me that the contractors they have hired through the A-List have met or exceeded their expectations. The scammers and fly-by-nights are quickly filtered out by the members and they find that worth the money. When I show up for an evaluation the customer has already read my reviews and that gives me credibility from the get go.

I honestly don't think many of you could do well if your customers could read what your other customers think of you.


----------



## NCTREE

deevo said:


> Going to bed, heading to Pocono Lake PA in 6 hours (0400) to pick up a stump grinder!:redface: Might meet up with Blakesmaster on the way back home in NY



You're only an hour and half from me, stop on down I got some deer bologna and dogfish brews


----------



## NCTREE

the Aerialist said:


> Angie's List is worthwhile only if you can maintain customer satisfaction at a consistantly high level. One unhappy customer can trash your reputation. I would say that the A-List provides 70~80% of my business at this point. I'm a very small operation and I don't even try other forms of advertising, I don't need to.
> 
> It takes time and effort to build a list of satisfied customers but once you do it really helps to attract new business. The A-List tells me that they have 40,000 members in the Pittsburgh market and when any of those members need tree service I come up at the top of the list. This Winter, for the first time, I've been busy and working the whole time.d out
> 
> Angie's List members pay a monthly fee to be able to read reviews of any type of contractor they might hire. Universally the members tell me that the contractors they have hired through the A-List have met or exceeded their expectations. The scammers and fly-by-nights are quickly filtered out by the members and they find that worth the money. When I show up for an evaluation the customer has already read my reviews and that gives me credibility from the get go.
> 
> I honestly don't think many of you could do well if your customers could read what your other customers think of you.



Angies list is for douchebag hacks! A real tree service doesn't need to advertise on some gay list to get customers. If your as good as you think then you should be getting your business mostly from referrals.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You may get your wish ...*



mr. holden wood said:


> No more angies list bull chit and price quoting. I want to see cousin lee hit a trailer or that stiener moving some kindling, every tool has it's place.



The job I've booked for tomorrow should provide some good video. I plan on dropping a tree for them that I bid $1200 to trim the dead out, or $1000 just to drop. They elected to have me drop it. All the wood stays, so I don't need to truck it out. The other half of the job is a big Oak trim and taking down two small Pines. I'll do that over the weekend.

Cousin Lee will be driving the tractor so who knows?


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Angies list is for douchebag hacks! A real tree service doesn't need to advertise on some gay list to get customers. If your as good as you think then you should be getting your business mostly from referrals.



Watch it, he's pretty quick with that Snitcher button these days. As far as Angies List, I get some business from there but don't put much weight in an uninformed HO's view of my work, especially if I'm giving them discounts in order to review me. It'd be like giving my niece a piece of candy and asking her who her favorite uncle is right after.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Douchebags don't last long ...*



NCTREE said:


> Angies list is for douchebag hacks! A real tree service doesn't need to advertise on some gay list to get customers. If your as good as you think then you should be getting your business mostly from referrals.



"Douchebag hacks" don't last very long on the A-List, which is why most of you would not benefit from being involved in it. Often my A-List customers give me referrals to family and friends who are not members. Tuesday was one of those. The customers that Matt helped me out by bringing his chipper referred me to a sister who hired me to trim two Oaks for them. They were also thrilled with my work and gave me another referral so in that case one job well done resulted in two more.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruning 2 big white oaks today and tomorrow, going to be 51 and sunny, what a trip, this weather. I seen on the long term forecast that we are supposed to have a real nasty Feb and March. Hope not, ready for spring, ready to make some damn money! Yards seem to be drying up a bit.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Watch it, he's pretty quick with that Snitcher button these days. As far as Angies List, I get some business from there but don't put much weight in an uninformed HO's view of my work, especially if I'm giving them discounts in order to review me. It'd be like giving my niece a piece of candy and asking her who her favorite uncle is right after.



whatever works for you blakes everytime I hear about that ##### I think of some uptight wench who needs to get smack with my meat stick:msp_ohmy:


----------



## the Aerialist

Blakesmaster said:


> Watch it, he's pretty quick with that Snitcher button these days. As far as Angies List, I get some business from there but don't put much weight in an uninformed HO's view of my work, especially if I'm giving them discounts in order to review me. It'd be like giving my niece a piece of candy and asking her who her favorite uncle is right after.



The fact that tree MDS is banned (_permanently I hope_) shows that the system works. I will report any egregious violations of the posting guidelines whenever I can so that this site can flush the turds out of here.

I do offer a 20% discount (_up to $200_) for Angie's List customers as many contractors do. The one thing no contractor can not do is control just how the customer reviews their work, or the experience of having the crew on their property. My experience with many of you tells me that you are not very pleasant to deal with, so most of you would get flushed from the A-List faster than you will get flushed out of here.


----------



## TreeAce

the Aerialist said:


> Rain this morning so I went out on evaluations today. Booked a $2k job for this Friday on my first stop, and left $3400 in quotes at two other evaluations. This is pretty good for this time of year, and my A-List "Honor Roll" ad hasn't even gone out yet.
> 
> For the second year in a row I've been given the A-List "Super Service Award" (2010 & 2011) so this will help a lot with instant credibility for my customers. Today for example I bagged a $2k job unopposed. They don't even bother to get other bids. All I have to do now is live up to my reputation and exceed my customers expectations.



Isnt it true that if AL has a bad review of a company they contact that company and see what can be done to make the reviewer happy?


----------



## NCTREE

the Aerialist said:


> I'm sure you make a great impression with that attitude. Macho d i c k waving usually doesn't cut it with customers.



yeah it's called a sense of humor. Relax AA! you have no idea how I treat my customers nor do you know anything about me. Keep flushing those turds cause your full of em.


----------



## TreeAce

I finally have some work that we are able to get to. Removing a fair sized ash on Saturday and a cork screw willow tomorrow. Prolly the biggest cork screw I have ever seen. Which doesnt make it all that big but its still the better part of a day. And get this....the willow is surrounded by GRAVEL!! WWHHOO HHOO!!!! And the phone has started ring alittle also! I only bid the willow yesterday, gravel is a line jumping asset around here. Off to the gym this morning and then two estimates in the afternoon.


----------



## superjunior

NCTREE said:


> Angies list is for douchebag hacks! A real tree service doesn't need to advertise on some gay list to get customers. If your as good as you think then you should be getting your business mostly from referrals.



I get most of my work from referrals, never put much $ into advertising. Some how years ago someone put a review of my company on Alist. I never asked to be there and I've been on there ever since. Over the the last several years about every other week I get a call or letter from them saying you've qualified for the super service award - for just $this amount we'll place your name yada yada... I tell them no thanks but keep my name in there and the calls comin, thanks and have a great day. Its a scam but free advertising for me so what the hey..

Got 2 trim jobs today, just finished up a two day trim job yesterday - all climbing and I am SORE! Winter is so bad for the body..


----------



## Grace Tree

This is kind of a switch for me. Lady emailed with an oak she wanted me to look at. I emailed back that I couldn't come out until early next we but I'd be happy to give her an estimate. She emailed back: 
"I will tell you that most of the quotes I've gotten required the use of a crane so if you don't have one you may as well not make a trip."

Normally it's people that have a crane quote and don't want to pay the money so they're sure I can do it without a crane. I have enough work waiting for me when I start back up but if she still wants a quote I'd like to see the tree in person. I looked on Bing maps but I can't get a good feel for the height. Just looks like a typical Cleveland giant oak tree.
Phil


----------



## NCTREE

superjunior said:


> I get most of my work from referrals, never put much $ into advertising. Some how years ago someone put a review of my company on Alist. I never asked to be there and I've been on there ever since. Over the the last several years about every other week I get a call or letter from them saying you've qualified for the super service award - for just $this amount we'll place your name yada yada... I tell them no thanks but keep my name in there and the calls comin, thanks and have a great day. Its a scam but free advertising for me so what the hey..
> 
> Got 2 trim jobs today, just finished up a two day trim job yesterday - all climbing and I am SORE! Winter is so bad for the body..



Yeah it seems all my body's aches and pains come during the winter. Just had surgery for a hernia yesterday and am all drugged up on perks and coffee. Gonna be out of comission for a month, I know i'll be ripping my hair out by then. Just got to remember No Lifting! No Lifting! Its hard not to, can't even load the wood stove.


----------



## the Aerialist

TreeAce said:


> Isnt it true that if AL has a bad review of a company they contact that company and see what can be done to make the reviewer happy?



Well that has never happened to me so I wouldn't know. I don't doubt that they would do that if a customer complained directly to them. I don't think they actually read the reviews unless they get flagged in some way. 

Kinda like reporting a poster to the mods for not abiding to the posting guidelines they agreed to when they joined. I've been guilty of that in the past, and I am going to take them more seriously in the future. Something I recommend to all who post here.


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> The fact that tree MDS is banned (_permanently I hope_) shows that the system works. I will report any egregious violations of the posting guidelines whenever I can so that this site can flush the turds out of here.
> 
> I do offer a 20% discount (_up to $200_) for Angie's List customers as many contractors do. The one thing no contractor can not do is control just how the customer reviews their work, or the experience of having the crew on their property. My experience with many of you tells me that you are not very pleasant to deal with, so most of you would get flushed from the A-List faster than you will get flushed out of here.



The fact that you are still here shows that the system is broken... they continue to address the symptoms and not the cause... The fact that you mention that you wish MDS ban is permanent shows that you have no interest in using this site for what its intent is, to gain and or impart knowledge of tree work. Because though MDS could be septic at times he does have vast knowledge that he was willing to share. I believe you are quite willing to share you just lack any actual usable knowledge. 

Your intentional inflammatory posts are truly the bigger problem, I honestly think that the statement you made earlier about paying a subscription to be a member and contribute to the this forum is seeded in the fact that you must be already donating money to hang around. I see no other reason for them to allow the most inflammatory person here to stay. Just remember money may buy you the right to exist in here but it will never buy respect... no matter how many fake customer AL reviews you give yourself.

Good luck like FTA I am done conversing with you.


----------



## MarquisTree

TreeAce said:


> Isnt it true that if AL has a bad review of a company they contact that company and see what can be done to make the reviewer happy?



You can see all your reviews on your "company connect". Page you can respond to the review and/or contact the customer if you like. 

I figured a question about Angies list might be the first topic that mr asinine would be able to contribute some useful information about...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Your Milage May Vary ...*



superjunior said:


> ... Some how years ago someone put a review of my company on Alist. I never asked to be there and I've been on there ever since. Over the the last several years about every other week I get a call or letter from them saying you've qualified for the super service award - for just $this amount we'll place your name yada yada... I tell them no thanks but keep my name in there and the calls comin, thanks and have a great day. Its a scam but free advertising for me so what the hey...



That is exactly how I got involved. Someone gave me a review of my work (_a very good review_) and that was all it took to become a listed contractor. I let that ride for about a year and did get a few more jobs from A-List customers. They also gave me good reviews. I don't really remember when I first started to get A-List marketing emails (_probably filtered out as junk_) but after about a year I checked it out. Sure, they want to sell marketing to contractors, my first contract was $86.50 a month to be listed on the first page and highlighted.

So with a six pack or so of good (_great actually_) customer reviews I paid up to be listed and from there it took off rapidly becoming half my business. The 50 more excellent reviews just added to the snowball effect and it has been very much worth it for me. ~YMMV

Sounds to me like you have garnered enough good reviews to qualify for the "Super Service Award" in your marketing area TreeAce. If I were you I'd start using it, you didn't have to pay to get it; it was awarded to you by customers. Paying to be highlighted on the first page of search results has paid off many times over for me, of course you have to have excellent reviews to go with that, but for me it has been the most cost effective way to get my name before qualified customers who are willing to pay for quality service.; again ~YMMV


----------



## the Aerialist

*Try to be a little professional ...*



MarquisTree said:


> You can see all your reviews on your "company connect". Page you can respond to the review and/or contact the customer if you like.
> 
> I figured a question about Angies list might be the first topic that *mr asinine* would be able to contribute some useful information about...



You were right about that ~ but did you need to add the clearly ad homonym attack to that post? [my bold] I will refrain from reporting you this time, but it is your last warning with regards to personal attacks when they are directed at me.


----------



## dbl612

*professional?*



the Aerialist said:


> You were right about that ~ but did you need to add the clearly ad homonym attack to that post? [my bold] I will refrain from reporting you this time, but it is your last warning with regards to personal attacks when they are directed at me.


you got some balls telling marquis to be professional! thats the best joke i have read on this forum since angies list.


----------



## the Aerialist

dbl612 said:


> you got some balls telling marquis to be professional! thats the best joke i have read on this forum since angies list.



Well if Marquis represents his company with comments like that than he is a joke as a professional no matter what his skills or equipment are. True professionals of any sort treat people with respect and gentlemanly like behavior. If there is one true thing that most could learn from me here is to not only walk the walk, but also talk the talk if *you* want to be respected.

_edit: respected by me that is, the rabble here don't really count for much_


----------



## MarquisTree

the Aerialist said:


> You were right about that ~ but did you need to add the clearly ad homonym attack to that post? [my bold] I will refrain from reporting you this time, but it is your last warning with regards to personal attacks when they are directed at me.



Report me for what? You have earned that title. Your nonsensical posts and constant threats of physical violence has more then justified the title of "Mr Asinine". Feel free to report me or what ever you like.


----------



## oldirty

You are the single greatest reason this site has gone downhill . You are a cancer . You are a full blown HIV virus pandemic . This site is Africa and you are AIDS... please die and soon you POS .


----------



## NCTREE

AA why don't you start your own forum and leave this one alone then you can be the masturd and mod all you want


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> AA why don't you start your own forum and leave this one alone then you can be the masturd and mod all you want



Well it is inevitable that he is going to leave or the vast majority of sponsor clicking tree care professionals are going to end up banned or just up and leave. There will be nothing but crickets in here... well not counting AA and FTA.


----------



## NCTREE

yeah be nice if someone from here started a new forum its getting old quick


----------



## GASoline71

THIS> http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/192274.htm applies to most of you that are snivelling back and forth at each other right now like children.

Gary


----------



## Tree Pig

GASoline71 said:


> THIS> http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/192274.htm applies to most of you that are snivelling back and forth at each other right now like children.
> 
> Gary



Okay so now the mods are name calling... great. You guys just do not see the writing on the wall, or in the forum. There is one person and one person only right now that is perpetuating this crap. I have stated it before and Ill say it again the crap he spews is going to get someone hurt or killed and AS will be partially responsible for not controlling what is said in a Commercial Tree Care Forum. People come in here and expect you to know what you are talking about so they take your word seriously. 


I guess that sig is much better then our "childish banter"


----------



## GASoline71

I'm not gonna argue with you.

However... if you believe me saying that a lot of members are acting like children is name calling... then my point has been made.

Gary


----------



## ddhlakebound

What I did today.......

Not much, but I did write a small fiction piece that's sort of a fable.

Once upon a time, there was a little girl, named Ariel. She was named after a mermaid, and silly as it was, Ariel was her name. Ariel thought of herself as an intelligent, honorable person. The trouble was, none of her schoolmates thought of her in this way. Quite the opposite, they all thought of Ariel as being quite average in intelligence, and less than honorable in her actions. Ariel couldn't understand why. 

On a regular old Thursday, Ariel made her way on to the playground, all by herself as usual. She observed a group of children playing, and wanted to join in. All her classmates didn't want Ariel to play, because Ariel always ran to the teacher when the games didn't play out as Ariel wished. 

First they were playing keep away. Ariel jumped in with the group, but very soon was standing still and frowning in the mass of running, throwing, and catching children. They wouldn't throw the ball to Ariel, even though she as not it. So Ariel did as she usually did, and ran to the teacher. Ariel's teacher was named Miss Angie. "Miss Angie", said Ariel, "All the other kids won't throw me the ball, even though I'm not it." Miss Angie was rather disinterested, as she'd had to deal with the petty complaints of Ariel many times before. She wished that Ariel would learn to keep her mouth to herself, so that maybe the other children would begin to accept her, but to no avail. Ariel always seemed to take it upon herself to inform all the other children of how unfair, unkind, and ungrateful of her presence they were. 

But Miss Angie had much bigger worries than the plight of Ariel, and what games were being played in general. So Miss Angie stopped the game, and told the children to pick something else to play. 

Next was four square. Ariel waited her turn to play, but as soon as she was in the game, all three of her opponents kept hitting the ball into Ariel's square, until she missed and was out. Again, Ariel ran to Miss Angie. "Miss Angie", now they're all hitting the ball into my square". "I thought that's what you wanted, to be involved in the game, isn't it?", asked Miss Angie.

"Well yes Miss Angie, it is, but....". Miss Angie cut Ariel off, and said "Ariel, if you get better at four square, maybe you'll win once in a while, and not get knocked from the game."

Ariel again took her place in line, and got back into the game. And was promptly knocked from the game. Again. And as usual, Ariel was soon tugging on Miss Angie's sleeve. "Miss Angie, I'm just not as good at four square as they are, and it's not fair."

Miss Angie was becoming increasingly exasperated. This little Ariel was more trouble than she was worth, but Miss Angie just wanted to have a few moments of peace before the end of recess. "Go play Ariel, and stop tattling on your classmates just because you're not as good at four square as they are".

Ariel was mad, but she had a plan. One last time, she took her place in the line. This time when she got in the game, she used her pretty pink hair pin to poke a hole in the ball as soon as it was hit in her square. Ariel had been sly, no one saw the action, except Miss Angie, but the ball was flat just the same. 

Ariel shrugged her shoulders and walked smiling to the merry-go-round, fixing her pretty pink hair pin in her hair on the way.

With no ball to play with, the rest of the class climbed onto the merry-go-round. Finally, Ariel could play on equal terms with her classmates. As the merry-go-round began to spin, Ariel smiled. Now this was fun. Soon the merry-go-round was going faster and faster. And faster. Ariel hadn't expected it to be so hard to hold on, and began to get frightened. She began screaming for them to slow down, but her protests couldn't be heard over the noise of the class. Three turns later, her hands slipped from the bar, and Ariel was flung onto the hard ground. Her knees were scraped, her pretty pink dress was torn and dirty, but worst of all, Ariels's arm was broken.

As Miss Angie walked Ariel inside to see the nurse and call Ariel's mother, she said "Ariel, now you're on my list of students who spend recess in study hall instead of on the playground, and I want you to think about how your actions in the four square game caused you to skin your knees, tear your dress, and break your arm."

*There are several morals to this story, does anyone know what they are?*


----------



## superjunior

MarquisTree said:


> You can see all your reviews on your "company connect". Page you can respond to the review and/or contact the customer if you like.



I tried that a couple times and it wouldn't let me see my reviews unless I became a member. Maybe I wasn't doing it correctly but it seems to me that they are just another advertisement tool out to make a profit like any other business. Whatever, they never got a dime from me and I get a decent amount of work out of it.

Seems to me that they have a pretty good racket going on there. A contractor does work for a PAYING AL member, then that person writes a review about the contractor. Then AL sends the contractor a letter saying your qualified for some "super service award" which will cost ya $ per month.. Oh and there's a great review written about you but to see it will cost ya that $ per month. And the contractor never asked to be on there in the first place...


----------



## Grace Tree

I think the moral is that you guys enjoy this. I'm just not sure why.
Phil


----------



## tree md

Funny, I have been thinking about writing a book for years. I've had lots of good ideas for books. I miss Maple Man, or whatever his name was who wrote about Guido. That dude was gifted and obviously knew his #### about doing large removals. He should be a writer. Only problem is the only people who would read his books is old saddle bum tree men. 

Anyway, I went out on a bid this morning. The guy called me yesterday afternoon and had told me he had three removals and a few prunes as well as stumps ground. I didn't have anything scheduled today, it's supposed to rain tomorrow and I am going to be busy all weekend and next week so I loaded up everything, stumper included and headed off to do the bid. I had thought that he said he wanted to do it today but I guess he wanted me to just come look at it. He has already got two bids besides mine and is getting two more. I gave him a hell of a price as I wanted to do it today but he said he still wanted to talk to the two other companies.As of right now we are tentatively scheduled for next Wed.. Hate it when I drag everything to town and then they want to wait. Anyway, I've got a large removal and many, many stumps to grind this weekend as well as a few other small removals. Supposed to check with another one Friday on another large removal. They are waiting on tax return.

So back to my book idea. I am a character study and have met some true characters in my time. For whatever reason I was thinking about a bum I met a couple of years back. I had had problems with my truck and was at a gas station/convenient store waiting for my ride I had called. This bum was standing in front and asked me for some change. Can't remember if I gave him some but we struck up a conversation. He was a real huckster. Somewhere around mid sixties, smelling of cheap wine and tobacco. I kind of ruffled his feathers standing there in front with him as he asked me, not so kindly, to move to the other side of the walk as I was encroaching on his territory. I gladly did so as I didn't want to appear as though I was a bum looking for a hand out. I was thinking about how it takes work just for me to get to my work and for some reason I thought about that huckster bum and how it took work for him to just make a less than honorable living. If he put his efforts into learning something and working for real it would probably yield him much better results and be less work than having to work a scam and hustle the street...

Anyway, I thought this guy would make an interesting character for a book.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> You were right about that ~ but did you need to add the clearly ad homonym attack to that post? [my bold] I will refrain from reporting you this time, but it is your last warning with regards to personal attacks when they are directed at me.



Who are you warning Doug I mean really ,I think that from your videos and such you have a lot of nerve speaking about anyone in this profession , I hope that MDS hasn't let you beat him because he got himself banned NOT you so don't dare ever try to take credit for that cause honestly he has more talent in his middle finger than what I've seen you post here , and on a non personal note I likewise think you suck as a tree worker I would love to come climb for you for a day and bury you the convict and cousin lurch up to your necks in brush.. Just saying ... Then you'll see how a real climber rolls


----------



## Zale

*New Thread*

I would like to start a new thread titled "What did everybody, except Aerial Mason, do today?"


----------



## oldirty

maple man was the chit! that series of short story was a great read.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> I would like to start a new thread titled "What did everybody, except Aerial Mason, do today?"


could ya please cause I enjoy this forum but that guy , I mean it bothers me to think there are people judging me by his actions , I mean if he's a representative of professional tree care in the pittsburgh area then for the first time I am ashamed of my vocation .


----------



## [email protected]

Woke up at 430am to go to missisauga for a Arborist saftey group meeting, pretty good meeting have another one march 22nd learned alot about health and saftey, need to do some work on our trainings mods for equipment and a few other things(Baisicaly drove 3 hours to get a ton of new paper work lol) so that what ill be doing for the next little while :msp_razz:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> could ya please cause I enjoy this forum but that guy , I mean it bothers me to think there are people judging me by his actions , I mean if he's a representative of professional tree care in the pittsburgh area then for the first time I am ashamed of my vocation .



Yeah lets bring back the good old days when just being from Jersey was enough.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Hey Deevo,
> 
> Congrats on the grinder. What did you get?



Pretty much brand new sc252! Mint condition, stopped by Blake's masters on the way back for a quick visit, we are an hour from the border just stopped for some grub! Nice meeting you Blake's


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> ha your getting close to me their not to far off.



Oh now you tell me! Next time I might be back!


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Pretty much brand new sc252! Mint condition, stopped by Blake's masters on the way back for a quick visit, we are an hour from the border just stopped for some grub! Nice meeting you Blake's



Same here, bud. Like I said you STOLE that machine. Congrats. Too bad you were towing it with a J(H)eep instead of a 'yota! lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

I LOVE THAT GUY!

I had something happen today that was a trip! I was up about 40-50' on a oak prune, behind me in the other big oak, I hear some noise and a squeal. I turn and look and there is this BIG A S S bird, a hawk or falcon, don't know. It nail a squirrel right off a limb, flew right below me, within 2-3ft, lands about 20ft away and I watch it sink it's talons into the squirrel, killing it. I yelled at the guys to come see and the bird flew up into another oak, in the next yard,leaving the squirrel, he hung out for almost 2 hours before he gave up and bailed, like Wild Kingdom going on in this mutha!


----------



## tree md

Yeah, that's pretty cool to see. Had a Red Tailed Hawk nail one on the ground in the back yard last week. Hated it for the little guy as I feed them around here but Mother Nature is a cruel #####.


----------



## TreeAce

I watched a red tail hawk trying to get a squrille who was in a pin oak once. Lucky for the squrille the oak had all those nasty dead suckers all over the trunk. he stayed his butt in that tangle and that hawk just couldnt quit get him. The hawk finally gave up. I also saw a hawk snatch a squrille off the ground at a golf course. That little fella never saw it coming either.


----------



## no tree to big

there used to be three red tails that had nests in the big pines across the street from me we used to always see things getting grabbed squirels rabits seen a few birds taken off power lines then one day I think one had grabbed a puppy out of a backyard I seen it dive about 8-10 houses down saw it flying away with something just figured it was a big rabbit but then the family was going around the neighborhood and the kids were yelling here spot here spot or what ever its name was :frown:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Nice woodsy! way to break in that new gear.



Thanks mr. H, bought some samson vortex 12.7mm about 3 weeks ago for footlocking...really like it, much easier than smaller line

Oh, and that orange shirt Im wearing is brand new....lol

Heres one of the 3 cedars I pruned today.


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> Thanks mr. H, bought some samson vortex 12.7mm about 3 weeks ago for footlocking...really like it, much easier than smaller line
> 
> Oh, and that orange shirt Im wearing is brand new....lol
> 
> Heres one of the 3 cedars I pruned today.



Nice good looking tree, took down this deodar next to high voltage and pruned another, and again more good weather.View attachment 221412


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Exposed!*



the Aerialist said:


> Kinda like reporting a poster to the mods for not abiding to the posting guidelines they agreed to when they joined. I've been guilty of that in the past, and I am going to take them more seriously in the future. Something I recommend to all who post here.



So, here you seem to say that you take this thread hostage and you are holding the 'Mod's' rule's as a type of 'black-mail. I ain't playing in your sandbox. Go ahead and have the thread! 
Jeff


----------



## Slvrmple72

Time to move on.....


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> maple man was the chit! that series of short story was a great read.



He came down my way after the Guido thread. He had family here and he was in Chula Vista, Ca., and we were gonna meet at my brother's house and have a couple beer's. He and his lady were heading up North and my brother's house was less than a mile away. 
He never showed, (his Dad was ill), .We talked on the phone until he said he would probably soon be out of contact.
I still call his number every now and then, but.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> He came down my way after the Guido thread. He had family here and he was in Chula Vista, Ca., and we were gonna meet at my brother's house and have a couple beer's. He and his lady were heading up North and my brother's house was less than a mile away.
> He never showed, (his Dad was ill), .We talked on the phone until he said he would probably soon be out of contact.
> I still call his number every now and then, but.
> Jeff



the guido story was a good one i read it to my wife. really interesting. are thies guys still cutting?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Nice good looking tree, took down this deodar next to high voltage and pruned another, and again more good weather.View attachment 221412


H, looks like a big one but pic is blurry...nice work though


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to the gym tonight. Gained 30 lbs since thanksgiving. Gotta lay off the twinkys


----------



## treeman82

Started the day by getting booted from a job for a repeat client. Decided to head to another job but on the way there changed my mind... never met the people and the only contact regarding the work has been through the landscaper who hasn't spoken with them in a while either. Wound up going to drop off my truck to get some exhaust work done on it. No checks in the mail, but plenty of bills :frown: Was going to hit a nice easy job tomorrow with a friend... 1 branch, put it on the ground and walk. Given to me by this one landscraper who is friends with a friend of mine. Guy has been busting my chops (and my friend's) for a couple of months about it. My friend calls him tonight to say we'll go there tomorrow to get it done... guy wants us to not only get the branch down, but also do a chipping job at his house... of course he wants it all done on the same day. Just crossed him off the list. I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got a cool euc removal on Wednesday and was thinking about posting pic's, there is a big dead Cal. pepper in the way that is coming out on Tuesday. We will get the pepper out and the next day the crane can set up. Gonna use a 40 ton XL.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

*Dodged a bullet today.*

Been working on removing two tall multi-trunked red gum Euc. the last two days. There maybe 110 ft tall and the K-boom were using is 70ft maxed out. They are on a bridle trail behind a upper scale house, and pool. Some where in the past the grade was changed to add an access road. covering up half the root flair. They have konks and Armillaria.
There is maybe 9 long tall leaders. We removed the outside ones yesterday doing 2000 or less lbs picks. I still have to climb up these skinny, slick branches above 70 ft and bring them down where we can use the crane. We zipped line most of that. Any way one of the now exposed interior trunks is now on the out side. It maybe 72 ft tall and 15in at the base. It has a 20ft dog leg that goes streight out and its thicker then the base. I have a tie in about 100ft up on the middle leader. They want me to go out and put a pulley by the dog leg and drop the 20ft dog leg. This thing is a whip. I'm not afraid to climb it, but even with my secure tie in its going to whip like crazy. I keep telling the guy to let me cut it from the boom. He's worried it might hit the boom. I am sure it won't but its not my crane. I guess after reliezing the only way its coming down is if I can cut it from the boom, he relents. I polesawed some of the skinny branches that could possibly hit a hydraulic line,I Place the pulley tie on the rope to the dog leg and slowly cut it doing a rip cut . It's maybe 300 hundred pounds. It starts to go and i pull the saw and he moves the boom, BAM she rips and is dangling for a second, then lets go. That branch bends almost to the ground(Dead catch) Then they let the piece run to the ground. Iv'e had some wild rides in my life, but that I think would of beat me up like a bugs bunny, road runner cartoon if I had been attached to it.
There was no way I was going to be on that branch cutting that piece. But what if I had let them make me do that? What if a less experience climber followed their orders. It would of at best broke some bones. The tie off from the middle leader could of broke your back or cause the tree to brake where you were tied in.. I worried all day about that one leader and knew how I wanted to do it. Thank God I didn't give in.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Same here, bud. Like I said you STOLE that machine. Congrats. Too bad you were towing it with a J(H)eep instead of a 'yota! lol


Yeah I brought the jeep and small trailer down to save gas, but man, with all the hills we went up and down I don't think I saved much! Thinking of trading it in for a 2012 with the new Pentastar engine, has 50 more hp then my 09 and supposed to be better on gas. I rarely get to drive it as its my wife and kids ride! Its nice and safe and awesome in the summer with the top down! At least I got new bearings on the small trailer out of the trip! lol!


----------



## tree md

Rain day today... Time to do some laundry and wash my work clothes... I'm down to working in jeans... Good thing I keep a large supply of clean underwear...


----------



## tree MDS

Workie!
View attachment 221546


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Workie!
> View attachment 221546


ahhhhh , look who it is MR I'm gonna take break for a while its lame , haha once your in and try to get out it just sucks ya back in again ... Whatever pansy enjoy your chill time you wankar ....


----------



## tree MDS

Lol...
View attachment 221547


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Lol...
> View attachment 221547



Not trying to tell you you're business or anything old boy but why not tie a running bowline in the fork and eliminate having to tie a secondary hitch?


----------



## tree MDS

So, I heard something about some flushing That went on... don't really need the details, I'll hang with my peeps.. long as that thing ain't around!! 
View attachment 221548


----------



## tree MDS

One more of the week..
.just for the banning...

View attachment 221556


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> One more of the week..
> .just for the banning...
> 
> View attachment 221556



Nice truck chump damit! I'm on my phone so I can't send you msp


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> One more of the week..
> .just for the banning...
> 
> View attachment 221556



Cool, looks like cake, nothing but easy going on there.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZroDAyIqW74" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Biochar, my latest fascination


----------



## the Aerialist

As promised here's today's video:

[video=youtube;0Gu_u8aSpUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gu_u8aSpUs[/video]

Worked half a day today. We'll go back tomorrow to finish up.


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> As promised here's today's video:
> 
> [video=youtube;0Gu_u8aSpUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gu_u8aSpUs[/video]
> 
> Worked half a day today. We'll go back tomorrow to finish up.



Man I just don't know what to say anymore? I thought that shed and fence were goners! All I can say is wow:bang:


----------



## sgreanbeans

*WARNING*


The above video is not the work of a Professional Arborist and should be disregarded. Please dismiss any information that you may have retained from watching it.


----------



## NCTREE

finally took a crap, the steiner invision worked for me well


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Got on fender on the chipper*

Gonna try and get the other one on today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally finish my logging / clearing job yesturday.


----------



## Grace Tree

NCTREE said:


> finally took a crap, the steiner invision worked for me well


Haaaa. Wish that worked for me but I did take your advice and we'll see what happens. I put the crutches back in the closet this morning and I'm just limping around. Couple Vicadin did the trick last night. My knee was if far worse shape than they thought and they took out a good sized piece of my kneecap. Doctor was ticked because he broke some sort of $1000 retracting tool. I told him it sounded like the tree biz. I guess it's patched up until I decide not to climb any more and then it's new knee time. Thanks to all for your advise and well wishes. Just one other thing since this thread seems to have gone in all directions, I guess it's OK to wander. I mentioned to some that this was a knee that I broke flattracking bikes in 1968. I got my army induction notice in 1969 and since I'd passed (with my knee) 2 previous physicals I left my job, had my party, covered my pickup truck and reported to Cleveland to be inducted. At the final station the doctor told me he was rejecting me because of my knee. To this day, 43 years later, I still don't know why because I never had much trouble with it until recently. I was happy to hitch home and rejoin my life. Vietnam was pretty intense in 69. It took me a few years to figure out that because I didn't have to go, someone else went in my place. I've never, ever forgot that but since I spent a lot of time with that particular knee this week it weighed on my mind and I just wanted to say thanks to those military vets who served and serve; I know your still going in my place.
Phil


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> Vietnam was pretty intense in 69. It took me a few years to figure out that because I didn't have to go, someone else went in my place. I've never, ever forgot that but since I spent a lot of time with that particular knee this week it weighed on my mind and I just wanted to say thanks to those military vets who served and serve; I know your still going in my place.
> Phil



Dude, your hurting me in the heart! Honor and Integrity, you have lots. 
I know how you feel, when they told me I had to go home, It killed me inside. I regret going to the doc everyday, still think I could have stuck it out, but then I think, what if ? What if I did go a Iraqistan, was in the middle of it and my neck blew and it caused others to get hurt, because I dropped the ball. That always brings it back to reality for me. The last thing I would ever want, is for some young kid getting hurt or killed because of my stubbornness.
Phil, so ya know and I know this, deeply. Its guys you like you with statements like that that make it easy for these young guns to go do what they do.


----------



## sgreanbeans

@2TREE, how do those tire tracks work out for ya. Need to get a set for mine, use to have a Bobcat 873 with them, but then the tracked machines came out and I got a BobCat 200t (not a saw!) It did ok, but seems to me the tire tracks where better. I know the track machines suck in snow and top slop.


New term? Top Slop - the description of the upper layer of a yard, that just makes *everything hard when wet*...................here it comes!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I love my tracks. I paid $800 for them from a guy 20 mins away that listed them on craigslist. The ones I have are the Mcclaren rubber padded tracks. I like the rubber ones because I can run across someones driveway without marking it all up. In mud, you spin some, but if your even half a operator, you can get the machine to drive where you want it to. I found if you slow down your tire speed when you start to spin, the tracks will start to grip. These tracks are as good as tire chains in the snow, but on ice, there better then tires, but nothing beats chains on ice. Make sure you have good tires that are about the same tread pattern and depth. If you have worn tires, the tires will spin inside the tracks. I had that problem until I put two new tires on the back, and now the track spins and not just the tires.


----------



## NCTREE

Small Wood said:


> Haaaa. Wish that worked for me but I did take your advice and we'll see what happens. I put the crutches back in the closet this morning and I'm just limping around. Couple Vicadin did the trick last night. My knee was if far worse shape than they thought and they took out a good sized piece of my kneecap. Doctor was ticked because he broke some sort of $1000 retracting tool. I told him it sounded like the tree biz. I guess it's patched up until I decide not to climb any more and then it's new knee time. Thanks to all for your advise and well wishes. Just one other thing since this thread seems to have gone in all directions, I guess it's OK to wander. I mentioned to some that this was a knee that I broke flattracking bikes in 1968. I got my army induction notice in 1969 and since I'd passed (with my knee) 2 previous physicals I left my job, had my party, covered my pickup truck and reported to Cleveland to be inducted. At the final station the doctor told me he was rejecting me because of my knee. To this day, 43 years later, I still don't know why because I never had much trouble with it until recently. I was happy to hitch home and rejoin my life. Vietnam was pretty intense in 69. It took me a few years to figure out that because I didn't have to go, someone else went in my place. I've never, ever forgot that but since I spent a lot of time with that particular knee this week it weighed on my mind and I just wanted to say thanks to those military vets who served and serve; I know your still going in my place.
> Phil



Man! Hope you have speedy recovery and becareful with those pain pills they're evil


----------



## Tree Pig

Small Wood said:


> Haaaa. Wish that worked for me but I did take your advice and we'll see what happens. I put the crutches back in the closet this morning and I'm just limping around. Couple Vicadin did the trick last night. My knee was if far worse shape than they thought and they took out a good sized piece of my kneecap. Doctor was ticked because he broke some sort of $1000 retracting tool. I told him it sounded like the tree biz. I guess it's patched up until I decide not to climb any more and then it's new knee time. Thanks to all for your advise and well wishes. Just one other thing since this thread seems to have gone in all directions, I guess it's OK to wander. I mentioned to some that this was a knee that I broke flattracking bikes in 1968. I got my army induction notice in 1969 and since I'd passed (with my knee) 2 previous physicals I left my job, had my party, covered my pickup truck and reported to Cleveland to be inducted. At the final station the doctor told me he was rejecting me because of my knee. To this day, 43 years later, I still don't know why because I never had much trouble with it until recently. I was happy to hitch home and rejoin my life. Vietnam was pretty intense in 69. It took me a few years to figure out that because I didn't have to go, someone else went in my place. I've never, ever forgot that but since I spent a lot of time with that particular knee this week it weighed on my mind and I just wanted to say thanks to those military vets who served and serve; I know your still going in my place.
> Phil



Nice statement, just the fact that you are saying that would go a million miles with a lot of Vets and the fact that you still think about it says a lot about you as a man. Your story brings to light one of the biggest problems with today's young. While the majority of our generations were the type of men that in your situation like you asked "why me and not them" many of these kids today are too busy asking "why them and not me" I have to patience for the entitlement attitudes which is one of the reasons I left the road at work, too many whiny little punks. I know we still have plenty of young men that are stepping up and answering the call and this is not a shot at them, they deserve all the respect and honor they can get. My suggestion to you would be if you see a vet on the street share your story and say thanks. Im sure they will appreciate it.


----------



## tree md

Glad to hear that everything came out OK Phil. Your statement shows just how much true character you have. I really think a lot of you. Others your age around here could learn from your example. And how fitting to say that on Treevet's thread. Another older guy that I think the world of. Not just because I respect him as an arborist but because he fought in Vietnam for our country as well.

I really feel for these younger guys who have come up in the past ten years. I came up in a time of mostly peace and prosperity. Not so for this younger generation. Times just don't seem to be as good as when I was young. Wars fought and less opportunity than before. I don't think that that's the way things should be and do not like it.

On another note, I am glad that I spent time as a young man apprenticing my work. When I see these videos of most of these self taught climbers I am thankful that I spent time learning from real professionals how to climb and make proper cuts before striking out on my own. I guess I worked 4 or 5 years for someone else before I ever even did a side job. It put me light years ahead of most of the self taught climbers I see. I have to chuckle when I see them proudly post up the videos of their best. All I can do is shake my head and laugh. I guess in their minds that is how they think a real climber does it. Kind of funny really.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> As promised here's today's video:
> 
> [video=youtube;0Gu_u8aSpUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gu_u8aSpUs[/video]
> 
> Worked half a day today. We'll go back tomorrow to finish up.


TREECLIMBER101 FELL THE HELL OUTTA HIS CHAIR LAUGHING AFTER VIEWING THIS I wanna know why theres "extras" in this video like the guy on the tree in the back trying to look busy and the guy pole clipping off in the distance, why do any climbing if your flopping the whole tree


----------



## jefflovstrom

The guy is a joke!
I don't even watch his stupid vid's, too disturbing.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool, looks like cake, nothing but easy going on there.
> Jeff



Lol, I kinda wish they could all be easy, to be honest. I don't have anything to prove. Just pay me.


----------



## MarquisTree

sgreanbeans said:


> *WARNING*
> 
> 
> The above video is not the work of a Professional Arborist and should be disregarded. Please dismiss any information that you may have retained from watching it.



It would a good idea if a warning like this automatically came up as "asinine's" signature. That banning was way too short


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> The guy is a joke!
> I don't even watch his stupid vid's, too disturbing.
> Jeff



Yeah, I'm not gonna watch it either. Its just some sad old man that's been picked on his whole life. I'm done messing with that. I kinda feel bad for him actually. At the same time I wish just go away, but whatever I guess.

Thank God I've always been cool!


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> It would a good idea if a warning like this automatically came up as "asinine's" signature. That banning was way too short



I hear ya!! I think if we ever finally do get rid of that thing someday, its gonna take like a month to get back to normal around here... hell, I can't even remember what it was like anymore, to be honest!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I'm not gonna watch it either. Its just some sad old man that's been picked on his whole life. I'm done messing with that. I kinda feel bad for him actually. At the same time I wish just go away, but whatever I guess.
> 
> Thank God I've always been cool!



honestly I wasnt going to watch it but I did and it was worth it... this is his best piece yet. As mentioned he could have saved time and just flopped the tree. But to watch him climb half way up one side and down the other to get to that limb was awesome. Then to watch him tie off the limb to the lawn tractor. He notches the limb and obviously cut straight through any hinge wood because the limb falls straight down and lands on the fence. I guarantee top fence pole was bent. Best part is if he flopped it that would have missed by a mile. 

this video is money


----------



## TreeAce

I try to be nice to everybody but God bless it that fd up video has NO business on this forum or any other on AS except maybe the WTF section. I know I am a week late on this comment but i just cant take it any more and had to vent. I had swore off his videos and was sticking to it but this time I just couldnt resist. What a joke. it doesnt belong in Comm tree care and climbing, thats for sure.


----------



## MarquisTree

TreeAce said:


> I try to be nice to everybody but God bless it that fd up video has NO business on this forum or any other on AS except maybe the WTF section. I know I am a week late on this comment but i just cant take it any more and had to vent. I had swore off his videos and was sticking to it but this time I just couldnt resist. What a joke. it doesnt belong in Comm tree care and climbing, thats for sure.



found the perfect spot for his videos

http://www.arboristsite.com/joke-funny-picture-forum/192543.htm#post3452805


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> found the perfect spot for his videos
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/joke-funny-picture-forum/192543.htm#post3452805



Stop hating .... I mean I laughed harder at that than any of your #### , thats a tough act to follow :msp_sneaky:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Dnag, what ma I missing, I tried to look but it was buffering too much for me to put up with. All I saw was someone limping up a trunk before i cut out.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Watch that video again, watch the other climber only.


----------



## sgreanbeans

JPS, On the garden, we grew Beef Steak and Roma's, forgot to tell ya the other day. Gotta go get about 20tons black dirt for our garden, dug out nasty crap, have a huge hole in my back yard. Going to cut out all the crazy stuff and focus on big numbers of the good stuff, like greanbeans!


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> honestly I wasnt going to watch it but I did and it was worth it... this is his best piece yet. As mentioned he could have saved time and just flopped the tree. But to watch him climb half way up one side and down the other to get to that limb was awesome. Then to watch him tie off the limb to the lawn tractor. He notches the limb and obviously cut straight through any hinge wood because the limb falls straight down and lands on the fence. I guarantee top fence pole was bent. Best part is if he flopped it that would have missed by a mile.
> 
> this video is money



Yeah, I watched it, and I don't think any of its funny anymore.

Too bad he doesn't do anything technical enough to really get himself in trouble, and hurt really bad. That would just be so awesome! 

Finished up down in Bethel and got the trucks back saftely today. Everyone is happy as usual. Got a few nice takedown bids out down there still. We'll see. I could really care less at this point though. Lots of big tree damage down there still though. Hangers and busted up 90 footers everwhere.. just on the one street we were on. Amazing amount of treework that still needs doing out there. It's everywhere really. Should be a good year (hoping anyway).


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Watch that video again, watch the other climber only.



Extras in a movie .... Its funny though to watch him climb that ladder than hump the tree for a foot or so , and then listen to him running that saw with the chain that is too tight , and then too see old lee pop out from behind the camera with his gilley suit on , which seeing ol' cousin lee behind video camera must be ceepy as hell for a homeowner to see, like a scene outta a scary movie


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> TREECLIMBER101 FELL THE HELL OUTTA HIS CHAIR LAUGHING AFTER VIEWING THIS I wanna know why theres "extras" in this video like the guy on the tree in the back trying to look busy and the guy pole clipping off in the distance, why do any climbing if your flopping the whole tree



He totally murphed that tree out I got tell you though I think he must of read lardthrusting for dummies after watching him get up that tree


----------



## Zale

The only positive thing about Aerial Mason's video is the negative reaction it generates. Hopefully when people watch the video and read the posts that follow, they will realize this guy is a danger to himself, crew and client's property.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I watched it, and I don't think any of its funny anymore.
> 
> Too bad he doesn't do anything technical enough to really get himself in trouble, and hurt really bad. That would just be so awesome!
> 
> Finished up down in Bethel and got the trucks back saftely today. Everyone is happy as usual. Got a few nice takedown bids out down there still. We'll see. I could really care less at this point though. Lots of big tree damage down there still though. Hangers and busted up 90 footers everwhere.. just on the one street we were on. Amazing amount of treework that still needs doing out there. It's everywhere really. Should be a good year (hoping anyway).




I have neighborhoods here were every other house has just had work done and the ones in between still have crap that needs to be done... I just bid a house with 3 small removals and one pretty decent size storm damage clean up. Its not the 90 footer but its a good 70 feet and such a tangled mess I really cant tell how many limbs will have to go. The pic below is of the tree but its looks small in the pic. I am bouncing between doing the clean up and telling them to remove the tree because I really dont see there being a ton of leaf production left in the tree. The problem is even just cutting storm damage back to first junction most of the remaining limbs will be branch and leafless. I already told them to remove the smaller ones because all three will be just stick when the damage is removed but I think this one will also be limited charlie browns christmas tree when its done.


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Watch that video again, watch the other climber only.



I watched, darn it!!!
I like when Dougie hit his hardhat with the clip on his flip-line. You can hear it. Hahaha! Count how mant time's he look's at the camera.
Last one I watch, he is too ridiculous and I can't believe it is in this forum.
He need's his own circus site, not here.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I guess it was much about nothing, at least they got PPM on the climbers, and he is flipping in when he cuts...

Notice how he has so much difficulty climbing, and he seems to be on a LockJack?

Good demo for why you should isolate the climbing line first, good sales vid for the Wraptor "look how much effort..."

Nother day at the office type job furshur.

I do agree that the hillbilly in mismatched cammo does look out of place, IMO it just preserves the public impression that we are a step above the trash pickers. Professionals should look and act like professionals.

I want my 8 minutes back


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> JPS, On the garden, we grew Beef Steak and Roma's, forgot to tell ya the other day. Gotta go get about 20tons black dirt for our garden, dug out nasty crap, have a huge hole in my back yard. Going to cut out all the crazy stuff and focus on big numbers of the good stuff, like greanbeans!



We'll be doing a bunch of beans and peas to, I may put some pol beans on the back fence, but I like bush var's better.

I like a little crazy stuff, I've done a vew good things with egplant; there's an Italian place near here that does a real good roll-up fried and stuffed with spinach nom-nom-nom


----------



## NCTREE

looks like the steiner had too much pull on that limb


----------



## MarquisTree

I am going to repost anything the Asinine posts, in this thread 
http://www.arboristsite.com/joke-funny-picture-forum/192543.htm#post3452904
, i am not on all the time so if anyone notices he posts something and I have not moved it yet please help me out and move it there


----------



## Reg

Here's some cllips of a fir culling last week: Back leaning Fir removal - YouTube Switch your youtube setting to HD (bottom right corner).

Another climber had perviously stripped it to 80ft, leaving the top 40 before going home, I got to it about 3 in the afternoon which is why the light looks a little faded on the falling cut. The tree was a mere beanpole really, but still had a back-lean....hence my efforts to shift the favor by taking out the back-weight only. 

the view from the new camera looks a little squashed but at least you get to see more of whats happening. The sound is crappy but I just picked up an external mic which outa solve that problem now.

this coming week I might have as much as 3 days work (all being well):msp_smile: Nothing like a dry spell to bring you down to earth.


----------



## Toddppm

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I guess it was much about nothing, *at least they got PPM *on the climbers, and he is flipping in when he cuts...



Hey, hey! We got nothing to do with this here show....


----------



## tree md

Reg said:


> Here's some cllips of a fir culling last week: Back leaning Fir removal - YouTube Switch your youtube setting to HD (bottom right corner).
> 
> Another climber had perviously stripped it to 80ft, leaving the top 40 before going home, I got to it about 3 in the afternoon which is why the light looks a little faded on the falling cut. The tree was a mere beanpole really, but still had a back-lean....hence my efforts to shift the favor by taking out the back-weight only.
> 
> the view from the new camera looks a little squashed but at least you get to see more of whats happening. The sound is crappy but I just picked up an external mic which outa solve that problem now.
> 
> this coming week I might have as much as 3 days work (all being well):msp_smile: Nothing like a dry spell to bring you down to earth.



Reg, what camera are you using?


----------



## Reg

tree md said:


> Reg, what camera are you using?



Thats the Drift HD, just got it. You know working with new guys that I know nothing about, sometimes having it rolling puts me at ease from a liability point of view....I always worry that someones going to walk underneath without thinking. There's a lot of Bull$hitters out there with nice websites.


----------



## tree md

I got the Roam HD. Just haven't really done anything interesting to film with it since I've got it. I forgot to bring it on my last large prune. I might bring it tomorrow for a large removal but I'm pretty much dropping that one. 

Just wondered, it appears to have the same sound quality (or lack thereof) as mine.


----------



## tree md

Nice job BTW.


----------



## treemandan

That actually wasn't to bad. At least he had the thought to cut that lateral off before he dropped it and use a back up on the trunk pull. I guess he now knows he ain't gonna hinge a big lateral piece of cherry without a tip tie... much less anything else.
The old man put a pretty decent notch in it too. He is a go getter, there is no stopping him.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Whoever did this work musta learned it from watching AA's vids. I about drove off the road when I saw this. Looks like they had that wrecking ball rigged up just perfect but maybe ran out of bar oil or something? Either way I'm driving by tomorrow morning to see the progress. The second shot is pretty dark but you can kinda see the house they were aiming for.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> That actually wasn't to bad. At least he had the thought to cut that lateral off before he dropped it and use a back up on the trunk pull. I guess he now knows he ain't gonna hinge a big lateral piece of cherry without a tip tie... much less anything else.
> The old man put a pretty decent notch in it too. He is a go getter, there is no stopping him.



No, I liked your post the other day better.. you know, the one where you were hoping he killed himself with his next cut already.. That one! just saying.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Toddppm said:


> Hey, hey! We got nothing to do with this here show....



Cant even think of what I was thinking  cant even say the "E" key is near the "M" and it was a phat phinger typo


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> That actually wasn't to bad. At least he had the thought to cut that lateral off before he dropped it and use a back up on the trunk pull. I guess he now knows he ain't gonna hinge a big lateral piece of cherry without a tip tie... much less anything else.
> The old man put a pretty decent notch in it too. He is a go getter, there is no stopping him.



You have got to be kidding me.. he is a fraud, hack, and a lier. Don't Support. Him


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> You have got to be kidding me.. he is a fraud, hack, and a lier. Don't Support. Him


yea and he's a liar too, man I hope that because your just here chilling that you mispell 4th grade words .


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> yea and he's a liar too, man I hope that because your just here chilling that you mispell 4th grade words .



misspell


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> misspell



Where is the falling down, rolling over, laughing smiley when you need it... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Tried to call y customer early to make sure we were still on for tomorrow and hadn't heard anything back from them. Just got a text from him telling me to proceed tomorrow... :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Whoever did this work musta learned it from watching AA's vids. I about drove off the road when I saw this. Looks like they had that wrecking ball rigged up just perfect but maybe ran out of bar oil or something? Either way I'm driving by tomorrow morning to see the progress. The second shot is pretty dark but you can kinda see the house they were aiming for.



holy crap flying beavers?


----------



## tree md

Dam flyin' beavers will bite a man's hand off!!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Dam flyin' beavers will bite a man's hand off!!!



[video=youtube;XcxKIJTb3Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg[/video]


----------



## tree md

Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube



i win

I Got A Beaver On My Lap And A Bear On My Tail - YouTube


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube



Primus sucks!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Reg said:


> Here's some cllips of a fir culling last week: Back leaning Fir removal - YouTube Switch your youtube setting to HD (bottom right corner).
> 
> Another climber had perviously stripped it to 80ft, leaving the top 40 before going home, I got to it about 3 in the afternoon which is why the light looks a little faded on the falling cut. The tree was a mere beanpole really, but still had a back-lean....hence my efforts to shift the favor by taking out the back-weight only.
> 
> the view from the new camera looks a little squashed but at least you get to see more of whats happening. The sound is crappy but I just picked up an external mic which outa solve that problem now.
> 
> this coming week I might have as much as 3 days work (all being well):msp_smile: Nothing like a dry spell to bring you down to earth.



Reg, very nice work and video....glad you have work this week...keep shooting the vids


----------



## mikewhite85

woodsman44 said:


> Reg, very nice work and video....glad you have work this week...keep shooting the vids



I enjoyed it to. Hope some good bank was made.


----------



## deevo

Reg said:


> Thats the Drift HD, just got it. You know working with new guys that I know nothing about, sometimes having it rolling puts me at ease from a liability point of view....I always worry that someones going to walk underneath without thinking. There's a lot of Bull$hitters out there with nice websites.



Yeah there are a few around here with so much BS in their website its ridiculous! Talk the talk but not walk the walk sort of speak!


----------



## tree MDS

Got an estimate at ten, then off to the bank with some nice checks. What a trip this winter has been! A welcome change from the usual, that's for sure! Man, and I needed it! Supposed to be 47 tomorrow, WTF?? 

Oh, and two customers referred to this guy now. It seems as though my name comes up more and more whenever treework is mentioned. I may be getting old, but at least it seems as though I'm starting to get somewhere!  

And I'm not allowing vet's thread to die on account of the old gay boy either, F that!!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Got an estimate at ten, then off to the bank with some nice checks. What a trip this winter has been! A welcome change from the usual, that's for sure! Man, and I needed it! Supposed to be 47 tomorrow, WTF??
> 
> Oh, and two customers referred to this guy now. It seems as though my name comes up more and more whenever treework is mentioned. I may be getting old, but at least it seems as though I'm starting to get somewhere!
> 
> And I'm not allowing vet's thread to die on account of the old gay boy either, F that!!



That's awesome Paul! Very nice to hear.


----------



## tree md

I'm off to work. Got a large one to drop, a few smaller ones to drop and many stumps to grind. No climbing today I don't think...


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> That's awsome Paul! Very nice to hear.



Thanks man! And best of luck to you as well! 

Yeah, I'm looking forward to smacking some "competition" around on a heightened level this year. That's always some good fun! 

I need some punk like Blakes to smack around in my area now... it's almost getting too easy with all these washed old fossils just hanging on. There's really only I few I worry about (and respect) anymore. Lots of "tree services", but few that can really handle anything that comes their way. Life is good (for now).


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Thanks man! And best of luck to you as well!
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking forward to smacking some "competition" around on a heightened level this year. That's always some good fun!
> 
> I need some punk like Blakes to smack around in my area now... it's almost getting too easy with all these washed old fossils just hanging on. There's really only I few I worry about (and respect) anymore. Lots of "tree services", but few that can really handle anything that comes their way. Life is good (for now).



I hear ya on that! Same around here!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> misspell



Damnit you got me , :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

:


tree MDS said:


> Thanks man! And best of luck to you as well!
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking forward to smacking some "competition" around on a heightened level this year. That's always some good fun!
> 
> I need some punk like Blakes to smack around in my area now... it's almost getting too easy with all these washed old fossils just hanging on. There's really only I few I worry about (and respect) anymore. Lots of "tree services", but few that can really handle anything that comes their way. Life is good (for now).



:liquor::can:izza::tv::musical-note:::sheep::handcuffs: = Party at MDS's tonight... But then again it is Saturday so whats different.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> :
> 
> :liquor::can:izza::tv::musical-note:::sheep::handcuffs: = Party at MDS's tonight... But then again it is Saturday so whats different.



Well outta those seven things you think will be there , I think you'll be shocked to arrive around 11pm and walk into a strobe light and a disco ball , german techno music and the sheep wearing nipple clamps and MDS sitting in his lazy boy withs a wolf mask on playing with a yoyo :eek2:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Well outta those seven things you think will be there , I think you'll be shocked to arrive around 11pm and walk into a strobe light and a disco ball , german techno music and the sheep wearing nipple clamps and MDS sitting in his lazy boy withs a wolf mask on playing with a yoyo :eek2:



so what your saying is I forgot the yoyo?:yoyo:


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> so what your saying is I forgot the yoyo?:yoyo:



Yea and one more thing....................:msp_confused: 5 gallons of Hellman's Mayo


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea and one more thing....................:msp_confused: 5 gallons of Hellman's Mayo



oh I thought that was the after product


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> oh I thought that was the after product



Where is sparkles anyway , its not like him to be missing on a Sunday , he must be finishing up his Man Yogurt , maybe he'll be by later to Rebut these posts :biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

So what did I do today , hmmm woke up made coffee and a pop tart now I am off to choke down some tax work , damn close to finishing my #### and getting it to the acct..:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea and one more thing....................:msp_confused: 5 gallons of Hellman's Mayo



You really should try and come of with your own material man. 

Well that estimate sucked. No big loss though. Got on the phone and lined up a nice job for tomorrow anyway. Poor old lady that was real freaked out by the storm, and real untrusting of contractors. I dropped the name of another lady in town we work for while I was doing the estimate. I guess she called to check on me and got rave reviews. Lol, "I'm such a nice young man!" Lmfao! Good news is she isn't gonna be home tomorrow, so that's always nice. Gonna try and get back to climbing after the knee thing finally... maybe bust out the geezer walker!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You really should try and come of with your own material man.
> 
> Well that estimate sucked. No big loss though. Got on the phone and lined up a nice job for tomorrow anyway. Poor old lady that was real freaked out by the storm, and real untrusting of contractors. I dropped the name of another lady in town we work for while I was doing the estimate. I guess she called to check on me and got rave reviews. Lol, "I'm such a nice young man!" Lmfao! Good news is she isn't gonna be home tomorrow, so that's always nice. Gonna try and get back to climbing after the knee thing finally... maybe bust out the geezer walker!



Hey look who it is the sheep ###### , whats up buddy ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey look who it is the sheep ###### , whats up buddy ...



Not much buddy... you have any luck with that hottie you were telling me about that collects the drain oil at the yet? LOL!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not much buddy... you have any luck with that hottie you were telling me about that collects the drain oil at the yet? LOL!!



Shes a damn beast , I mean the kinda girl you need to tranquilize 1st and then you wouldn't have to worry about getting kicked while you put her shoes on , I am sure you of all people know what I mean :msp_razz:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Shes a damn beast , I mean the kinda girl you need to tranquilize 1st and then you wouldn't have to worry about getting kicked while you put her shoes on , I am sure you of all people know what I mean :msp_razz:



Well, it's good to hear that you have a backup plan anyway...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Well, it's good to hear that you have a backup plan anyway...



I would say that punching her in the head would take a alittle fight outta her but that thing looks like I would just break my fingers :eek2:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I would say that punching her in the head would take a alittle fight outta her but that thing looks like I would just break my fingers :eek2:



That's funny. Reminds me of my backyard mechanic (ex groundman for years too) buddy. This dude ain't no prize for sure, but he's had some real beauty's over the years... I mean big azzed mechanic broads with grime under their fingernails. I mean I gotta give the guy some credit, its gotta take some serious balls to make the moves on something like that.. I mean I can only imagine the pillow talk that goes on between these silverback cuties and him.. must be priceless!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That's funny. Reminds me of my backyard mechanic (ex groundman for years too) buddy. This dude ain't no prize for sure, but he's had some real beauty's over the years... I mean big azzed mechanic broads with grime under their fingernails. I mean I gotta give the guy some credit, its gotta take some serious balls to make the moves on something like that.. I mean I can only imagine the pillow talk that goes on between these silverback cuties and him.. must be priceless!! Lol.


You sir have high standards and that may be why you'll be whining and dining no one this valentines day , don't reply just think about it


----------



## the Aerialist

treemandan said:


> That actually wasn't to bad. At least he had the thought to cut that lateral off before he dropped it and use a back up on the trunk pull. I guess he now knows he ain't gonna hinge a big lateral piece of cherry without a tip tie... much less anything else. The old man put a pretty decent notch in it too. He is a go getter, there is no stopping him.



Thanks the Dan, that Cherry was a $1k drop. I did crush the fence though. The lateral was deader than I thought and Lee snapped it off with the Steiner. I bought a new top pipe for $11 and fixed it yesterday, along with cleanup. That neighbor got the wood and we stacked it nicely inside his fence except for the big rounds which we stacked behind the fence for him to split. He's quite happy about the way it turned out.

I might have missed the fence if I had left the lateral limb on, but it would have been close even with a perfect drop (_which I did pull off_). Problem was, I didn't know for sure the wood would be good at the cut. That's why I cut the notch so high, to find good wood, and I did. Also why I used two 3 ton winches for the pull.

Today we went back for two small Pine removals and trimming two Oaks to finish that customer up. Another $1k and the customer tipped all my men $50 each and brought out a cooler of beer when we were cleaning up. His neighbor hired us to trim two Oaks and another Cherry. We got two of those done today too and made it home just in time for the SuperBowl.

All in all today was a great day, and the clients were thrilled with our work. Tomorrow we go back to trim the neighbor's Cherry and we are out of there. I think I'll go with my wife and Lee tomorrow for half a day and no crew costs.


----------



## tree md

Aerialist, I am gonna say this and shut up. I have no problem with you posting your stuff elsewhere on this forum but you are in a Vietnam Vet Marine's forum and you should show enough class to move on.

BTW, Next time do not notch the limb at all. Slow cut it and peel it slowly with the pull to give it plenty of hang time to clear obstacles. Proper rigging technique, balancing and hinging will come later, once you have learned basic hackery.


----------



## the Aerialist

tree md said:


> Aerialist, I am gonna say this and shut up. I have no problem with you posting your stuff elsewhere on this forum but you are in a Vietnam Vet Marine's forum and you should show enough class to move on.



Actually no tree md, I'm in the commercial tree care and climbing forum. I could post my honorable discharge from the USMC again, but it really was just a side tangent some got off on here so I won't bother.



tree md said:


> ... Next time do not notch the limb at all. Slow cut it and peel it slowly with the pull to give it plenty of hang time to clear obstacles. Proper rigging technique, balancing and hinging will come later, once you have learned basic hackery.



Well that's probably good advice tree md, I thought if I left a good hinge there it would swing, but that limb was pretty dead and it snapped off on me. A calculated risk which cost $11 to fix. Still got an extra $200 (_and beer!)_ from the customer for my men so it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## tree md

Well, I am drinking beer and watching the ball game so I will refrain from comment now. Sometimes it is not always best to be a spectacle and try to win.


----------



## tree MDS

Got a couple jobs going this week and then I'm pretty much caught up.

Gotta buy a new air compressor for the shop, as mine #### the bed a couple months ago. Then I'm considering attempting to paint my chipper. Not sure on that though, as I know its gonna be a major PITA to do it the way I want. We'll see... should really do something other than drink beer.


----------



## superjunior

nursing a bit of a hangover this morning. heading out to the shop soon to huff paint fumes, should have the big grinder done today. got the new axle in and put together the small grinder yesterday, and its getting a new paint job next


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> nursing a bit of a hangover this morning. heading out to the shop soon to huff paint fumes, should have the big grinder done today. got the new axle in and put together the small grinder yesterday, and its getting a new paint job next



Nothing like the smell of fresh paint fumes, its right up there with WD 40 and brake cleaner! Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Haha, he did it, peeeeeerfect!

Heading outa town today, rural little farm town, 4 big prunes, 2 maples a locust and a ash, a big a s s ash! Its been a while since there was a tree service anywhere near this area, hoping to camp out for a bit!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The township came by this morning and whacked back my pine trees by the road and left alot of stubs. I went out and yelled at them and they said they have a right away, but they were 2' past it. They said they left the stubs so that it would regrow. Best part is they dont have a chipper so they left all the braches on my property till they can borrow another townships chipper. I told them they are not leaving them there past today. Nothing pisses me off more then people disrespecting my property. Here is some pics of the way they left the property owned by the public utility. This is there finished product, they have moved onto another street to hack trees.


----------



## MarquisTree

I took out the morning garbage 

http://www.arboristsite.com/joke-funny-picture-forum/192543.htm#post3457143 



the Asinine said:


> Actually no tree md, I'm in the commercial tree care and climbing forum. I could post my honorable discharge from the USMC again, but it really was just a side tangent some got off on here so I won't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's probably good advice tree md, I thought if I left a good hinge there it would swing, but that limb was pretty dead and it snapped off on me. A calculated risk which cost $11 to fix. Still got an extra $200 (_and beer!)_ from the customer for my men so it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Jumper

Flew home to Alberta from Philly via Denver in time to watch the Super Bowl .


----------



## Huskytree

*well time to do something*

I have been sitting here all morning crying in my ceral. Now its time to let the big lose go and get out and do something. So I am heading off to go shoot a round of Sporting clays in NY. Nice day out and shooting always makes me happy. To all you Giants fans congrats nice win.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Well, I am drinking beer and watching the ball game so I will refrain from comment now. Sometimes it is not always best to be a spectacle and try to win.



So what ya sayin  you would rather be spectator than spectacle awww come on md oke:


----------



## treemandan

I got all my logs split up soes I guess i need to go get some more but I think my next job is a spruce and an elm. If you really thought I was quittin just like that then yer crazier than me so if you wanna buy my chipper for 20k please do.

And for a 65 year old man to be doing his own tree work, well, that is something regardless. You know what ever you say is gonna make him work even harder and better, the only thing gonna stop him is hisself. You know the type, if ya don't, look in a mirror.

And I don't know what you muttonheads said to Vet to chase him away. Seemed like a honest hardworking individual to me, I'll bet he is as happy as a clam over there at the TB.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> I took out the morning garbage
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/joke-funny-picture-forum/192543.htm#post3457143



It's becoming more and more clear to me that we're stuck with this guy till the bitter end. I'm gonna look on the bright side and think long term... hell, I've been a member here almost 5 years, can you imagine how humorous that freak is gonna be trying to get along in another five years or so!!! 

I've waited jokers like this out in real life before. Sure they come on real strong (and annoying) in the beginning, but eventually the reality of their ways catches up to them. It's not always as quick as I would like, but the end is always sweet, that's for damn sure!


----------



## tree md

Really, I could give a #### if the guy is out trying to make a living. He's not in my town and he's not bothering me. I got an old guy here in town that retired from being a corrections officer and now has a tree service. He's not the best climber but he get's up there and does it. He even does crane work. He has been helpful to me a time or two and we are friends. I gave him a few referrals while I was out on the road doing storm damage. He owns a bucket and I can call in a favor anytime.

What really gets old is allowing AA to dominate this once great thread and having to read through 2 pages of BS that he has stirred up just to read a decent post about what someone has done today.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I got all my logs split up soes I guess i need to go get some more but I think my next job is a spruce and an elm. If you really thought I was quittin just like that then yer crazier than me so if you wanna buy my chipper for 20k please do.
> 
> And for a 65 year old man to be doing his own tree work, well, that is something regardless. You know what ever you say is gonna make him work even harder and better, the only thing gonna stop him is hisself. You know the type, if ya don't, look in a mirror.
> 
> And I don't know what you muttonheads said to Vet to chase him away. Seemed like a honest hardworking individual to me, I'll bet he is as happy as a clam over there at the TB.



Man, what is it with you PA guys... always thinking outside the box. 


But yeah, it does appear as though AA has been pumping out more work than you lately, so I can see why you might feel that way! 

And you're right about vet... it was a mistake to get the old boy riled up like that on purpose. My bad actually, and I feel pretty ####ty about it! I wish he'd come back, I would make a formal apology to him. I was actually just bored/on the verge of bankruptcy, and kinda taking it out on the man... not that his arrogant old ass wasn't begging for it. But yeah, I should have showed more respect. He kept on fighting though, so he did kinda ask for it! Lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Man, what is it with you PA guys... always thinking outside the box.
> 
> 
> But yeah, it does appear as though AA has been pumping out more work than you lately, so I can see why you might feel that way!
> 
> And you're right about vet... it was a mistake to get the old boy riled up like that on purpose. My bad actually, and I feel pretty ####ty about it! I wish he'd come back, I would make a formal apology to him. I was actually just bored/on the verge of bankruptcy, and kinda taking it out on the man... not that his arrogant old ass wasn't begging for it. But yeah, I should have showed more respect. He kept on fighting though, so he did kinda ask for it! Lol.




I have been busting my ass working on crap around the house. Mostly painting. I stained and finished a few doors, etc. 
When my blades get back I am gonna dial in the chipper anvil and make a call if it don't snow. Just now got a call for firewood. I am actually hoping NC gives me a shout. I saw an ad on CL about someone looking for a PT climber in Berks Co. Is that you NC?
I need some time to finish a few more projects around the house. A couple walnut shelves, gun rack and I am thinking about renting an exacavater to dig a big hole to grow pot in.


----------



## no tree to big

today we took apart a frik'n beaver dam by hand no equipment access. it was supposed to get up to 45 today it just hit 32 :mad2: and I think we have another one for tomorrow


----------



## tree md

no tree to big said:


> today we took apart a frik'n beaver dam by hand no equipment access. it was supposed to get up to 45 today it just hit 32 :mad2: and I think we have another one for tomorrow



I have had to do that before... IT SUCKS!


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm gonna bump ol' VETS thread to say "please come back " all the other guys here are thinking about ya ......:eek2:


----------



## superjunior

DONE!! Finally got the grinder finished up. Took a case of rayco paint and about a week of my time. What a PITA, stumpers are some nasty dirty greasy things. Came out lookin pretty good for a 13 year old machine. One down


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm gonna bump ol' VETS thread to say "please come back " all the other guys here are thinking about ya ......:eek2:



Yeah, I was gonna say something real sarcastic, but thought the better of it! 

It would be really cool if vet came back... I miss the old bastard, and I'll leave it at that!


----------



## superjunior

...and one to go  After this one I'm tearin apart my chipper truck and goin to town 
Man I hope it doesn't snow, I finally have time to do this stuff I've been wanting to get to


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> The township came by this morning and whacked back my pine trees by the road and left alot of stubs. I went out and yelled at them and they said they have a right away, but they were 2' past it. They said they left the stubs so that it would regrow. Best part is they dont have a chipper so they left all the braches on my property till they can borrow another townships chipper. I told them they are not leaving them there past today. Nothing pisses me off more then people disrespecting my property. Here is some pics of the way they left the property owned by the public utility. This is there finished product, they have moved onto another street to hack trees.



Dam! Ya know you'll see God before they come back.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say something real sarcastic, but thought the better of it!
> 
> It would be really cool if vet came back... I miss the old bastard, and I'll leave it at that!



Have at it I am done with it , I said my peace and thats that , and believe me:msp_thumbup: I shoulder the blame of him leaving , and yes as the words that came from his mouth tc101 its mostly your fault and thats that ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Have at it I am done with it , I said my peace and thats that , and believe me:msp_thumbup: I shoulder the blame of him leaving , and yes as the words that came from his mouth tc101 its mostly your fault and thats that ...



So it is all your fault!! I knew it!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> So it is all your fault!! I knew it!!



Seriously dude ???????? do you honestly think I am gonna sit here and act dumb , Nah I am not a fake I own my mistakes ...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Beautiful working day in Pittsburgh*

We went back to trim a sprawling Cherry tree (Black Cherry?) today. Figured for another half day to beat the city traffic. The thing was infested with grapevines and at one point the vine I was pulling on tore loose and I fell to my rope. I took a pretty good shock, and I wished I would have had the SpiderJack with the screamer on it. We got it done though and got across town before the traffic hit.

Tomorrow a trim and two small removals, after that three Pines to takedown. This is the first Winter that work has stayed steady, slower, but steady.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> We went back to trim a sprawling Cherry tree (Black Cherry?) today. Figured for another half day to beat the city traffic. The thing was infested with grapevines and at one point the vine I was pulling on tore loose and I fell to my rope. I took a pretty good shock, and I wished I would have had the SpiderJack with the screamer on it. We got it done though and got across town before the traffic hit.
> 
> Tomorrow a trim and two small removals, after that three Pines to takedown. This is the first Winter that work has stayed steady, slower, but steady.



Why do you continue to post here, when its obvious that most everyone hates you/and or clearly has no respect for you? I expect a serious answer too!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I have had to do that before... IT SUCKS!



Nah not really, sorta fun 


Beaver dam explosion - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say something real sarcastic, but thought the better of it!
> 
> It would be really cool if vet came back... I miss the old bastard, and I'll leave it at that!



Awww i knew you were a softie  I must admit sorta miss him too.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Awww i knew you were a softie  I must admit sorta miss him too.



Lol, I hear ya.... I mean if I would've known what was to replace him, I damn sure could have bitten my tongue!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Why do you continue to post here, when its obvious that most everyone hates you/and or clearly has no respect for you? I expect a serious answer too!



Why do you think? Yup. That's the reason!


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> DONE!! Finally got the grinder finished up. Took a case of rayco paint and about a week of my time. What a PITA, stumpers are some nasty dirty greasy things. Came out lookin pretty good for a 13 year old machine. One down



Damn, that came out really nice.

Here's our paint project, 250xp. It had a lot of rust scale on it, so I'm pretty happy with the results so far. One more coat to go and then decals. The #1 symbol is gonna disappear.

Ripped the radiator out today, hoping to find someone to rebuild it. Also need to mount the tires and wire the electrical hookup.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Awww i knew you were a softie  I must admit sorta miss him too.



What did The Vet ever do? Until he got wrapped up with 101 and MDS he seemed dam allright. Them 2 will wear just about anybody down.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> What did The Vet ever do? Until he got wrapped up with 101 and MDS he seemed dam allright. Them 2 will wear just about anybody down.



Well he done pretty good imo and still I presume is, sorta gives an aging puke like myself some hope lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Why do you continue to post here, when its obvious that most everyone hates you/and or clearly has no respect for you? I expect a serious answer too!



Why are responding to him?
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> Nah not really, sorta fun
> 
> 
> Beaver dam explosion - YouTube



I think we woulda blown the windows out of about 25 apartments that were on the river and scared the chit out of the horses that were a few hundred feet away... where can you even buy explosives these days? and I'm talkin the legal way...


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Damn, that came out really nice.
> 
> Here's our paint project, 250xp. It had a lot of rust scale on it, so I'm pretty happy with the results so far. One more coat to go and then decals. The #1 symbol is gonna disappear.
> 
> Ripped the radiator out today, hoping to find someone to rebuild it. Also need to mount the tires and wire the electrical hookup.



looks awesome man


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

So one of my classes is a ArcGIS tutorial (Geog 215) where I have to flip back and forth between 3 different screens and go back to a word doc for the class assignment. Needless to say the old fart is the last kid to get out of class every Monday night (4:30-6:10 but I'm invariably there to 6:20) because I cannot get it to save right and I allways seem to loose some data. Today I had a keyboard bounce and hit crtl-Z too many times 

I guess humbling experiences are good for the soul


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So one of my classes is a ArcGIS tutorial (Geog 215) where I have to flip back and forth between 3 different screens and go back to a word doc for the class assignment. Needless to say the old fart is the last kid to get out of class every Monday night (4:30-6:10 but I'm invariably there to 6:20) because I cannot get it to save right and I allways seem to loose some data. Today I had a keyboard bounce and hit crtl-Z too many times
> 
> I guess humbling experiences are good for the soul



Well when this old fart was in school they made us take a mandatory technology class to make sure we could use basic programs like word and all of that to be able to do college level work. I had a pretty good professor and she knew all kinds of slick tricks with word. The first thing she taught us was as soon as we started a new document immediately save it even before you type anything. That way the auto save feature kicks in and you won't have to worry about loosing work or forgetting to save it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We didn't have computer's.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> I think we woulda blown the windows out of about 25 apartments that were on the river and scared the chit out of the horses that were a few hundred feet away... where can you even buy explosives these days? and I'm talkin the legal way...



Aww heck ya got me I was merely having fun pointing out the easiest way I know of handling those critters. I thought the video was interesting but in your location I'm sure it wouldn't be a good Idea anyways. Btw you want to be careful with them guys, had a friend that noodled catfish dang near get killed by one. It left him with scars half inch wide down his arms and he almost bled out before reaching hospital.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> We didn't have computer's.
> Jeff



What :jawdrop:

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTN6TLSjNn-99MZDt8ribWhXpQYXg-dIKaCakOipK_KupyttmjoSw


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> What did The Vet ever do? Until he got wrapped up with 101 and MDS he seemed dam allright. Them 2 will wear just about anybody down.



That ain't right Dan when you asked me about the salters I tried to be helpful and not for a split second was I a ####### and for you to go there , I mean if X ever bags it here , should I call your rabbit dressing up ### out for it , I mean he had some of it coming .....SOME .... And he also dished SOME out so I apologized for my participation and I would hope that it is received as a genuine statement.... And as far as WOODSMAN liking that post well sorry I didn't know there would be teenagers reading my posts ....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Well when this old fart was in school they made us take a mandatory technology class to make sure we could use basic programs like word and all of that to be able to do college level work. I had a pretty good professor and she knew all kinds of slick tricks with word. The first thing she taught us was as soon as we started a new document immediately save it even before you type anything. That way the auto save feature kicks in and you won't have to worry about loosing work or forgetting to save it.



I've had it where i hit save every time I changed my map features (GIS is computer cartography, in so many words) and it still did not save it the way I thought it should. Our TA is a chineese girl on a Visa, so processing the accent is a course in it's self.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dave sure made his friend's have a thick skin.
So many now, think they should be let in,
Now a couple of talker's, are trying to run off the walker's.
Just leave, don't think where you've been.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So one of my classes is a ArcGIS tutorial (Geog 215) where I have to flip back and forth between 3 different screens and go back to a word doc for the class assignment. Needless to say the old fart is the last kid to get out of class every Monday night (4:30-6:10 but I'm invariably there to 6:20) because I cannot get it to save right and I allways seem to loose some data. Today I had a keyboard bounce and hit crtl-Z too many times
> 
> I guess humbling experiences are good for the soul





:msp_w00t:

Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Dave sure made his friend's have a thick skin.
> So many now, think they should be let in,
> Now a couple of talker's, are trying to run off the walker's.
> Just leave, don't think where you've been.
> Jeff



I am fully gonna REPORT THIS POST cause I don't understand it .....


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Dave sure made his friend's have a thick skin.
> So many now, think they should be let in,
> Now a couple of talker's, are trying to run off the walker's.
> Just leave, don't think where you've been.
> Jeff



Goin' all poetic, old timer? I dig...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I am fully gonna REPORT THIS POST cause I don't understand it .....



2 + 3 = 5

Go ahead and report me too, lard for brains.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I am fully gonna REPORT THIS POST cause I don't understand it .....



You are crazy!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Goin' all poetic, old timer? I dig...



All this drama make's me that way, I fig.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've had it where i hit save every time I changed my map features (GIS is computer cartography, in so many words) and it still did not save it the way I thought it should. Our TA is a chineese girl on a Visa, so processing the accent is a course in it's self.



Hey John, what really sucks is when you save it in the wrong format and can't reverse it. I spent a sleepless night onetime trying to straighten out a mess like that... School was more stressful to me than trees.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> That ain't right Dan when you asked me about the salters I tried to be helpful and not for a split second was I a ####### and for you to go there , I mean if X ever bags it here , should I call your rabbit dressing up ### out for it , I mean he had some of it coming .....SOME .... And he also dished SOME out so I apologized for my participation and I would hope that it is received as a genuine statement.... And as far as WOODSMAN liking that post well sorry I didn't know there would be teenagers reading my posts ....



Calm down you rowdy heathen. I know how sensitive you are. I was just joking. I just don't know what happened AND you and MDS are the main instigators around here now that I am on medication.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Seriously Speaking ...*



the Aerialist]We went back to trim a sprawling Cherry tree (Black Cherry?) today. Figured for another half day to beat the city traffic. The thing was infested with grapevines and at one point the vine I was pulling on tore loose and I fell to my rope. I took a pretty good shock said:


> Why do you continue to post here, when its obvious that most everyone hates you/and or clearly has no respect for you? I expect a serious answer too!



It's that lack of respect that keeps me coming back. See it's like this, I don't like being bullied, so that thing that you would most like me to do I will not.

You and your sidekick ran off treevet with your inane, illiterate, and juvenile bullchit and you two, above all others, are what drags this forum down into the gutter. So I stay mostly to annoy you and others of your ilk.

But on topic; today I started another "Estate" job. There's so much work there that I just offered the guy a daily rate. Today we trimmed a large Oak, taking down two major limbs. We also dropped two very minor scrub trees and hauled all the tops back into the woods with the Steiner. We cut up the major rounds for firewood and stacked it for him.

I'm taking tomorrow off (_snow forecast_) and then back to the estate on Thursday to drop an Oak in bad shape. We'll be going back there all month, and maybe part of March. A job like this is money in the bank whenever I need it. Also another major job came in from an evaluation I did last week so I'll try to get that in next week.

Now I know you sweethearts will be calling BS on that, so I'll offer $300 cash for any real climber (_you can bring your own ropeman_) to come and work with me for a day. I'll even shoot real good video for you and post your work here. Maybe you can teach me something valuable about climbing. I'm willing to learn.

In the likely case that no one here is up to it I'll shoot some video and you'll have to suffer the pain of watching a sixty-something do the work you wish you had this time of year.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> Tomorrow a trim and two small removals, after that three Pines to takedown. This is the first Winter that work has stayed steady, slower, but steady.
> 
> 
> 
> It's that lack of respect that keeps me coming back. See it's like this, I don't like being bullied, so that thing that you would most like me to do I will not.
> 
> You and your sidekick ran off treevet with your inane, illiterate, and juvenile bullchit and you two, above all others, are what drags this forum down into the gutter. So I stay mostly to annoy you and others of your ilk.
> 
> But on topic; today I started another "Estate" job. There's so much work there that I just offered the guy a daily rate. Today we trimmed a large Oak, taking down two major limbs. We also dropped two very minor scrub trees and hauled all the tops back into the woods with the Steiner. We cut up the major rounds for firewood and stacked it for him.
> 
> I'm taking tomorrow off (_snow forecast_) and then back to the estate on Thursday to drop an Oak in bad shape. We'll be going back there all month, and maybe part of March. A job like this is money in the bank whenever I need it. Also another major job came in from an evaluation I did last week so I'll try to get that in next week.
> 
> Now I know you sweethearts will be calling BS on that, so I'll offer $300 cash for any real climber (_you can bring your own ropeman_) to come and work with me for a day. I'll even shoot real good video for you and post your work here. Maybe you can teach me something valuable about climbing. I'm willing to learn.
> 
> In the likely case that no one here is up to it I'll shoot some video and you'll have to suffer the pain of watching a sixty-something do the work you wish you had this time of year.



Well yer doing a fine job of it... being annoying that is... the trees? Not so much... but hang in there... a few more years you'll be Prime Minister of the d-i-c-k clique.

P.S. 300 barely covers me and chances are your rope man will have my saw sticking outta his head by 10 am.


----------



## the Aerialist

treemandan said:


> ... P.S. 300 barely covers me and chances are your rope man will have my saw sticking outta his head by 10 am.



The last guy I hired from this site said he was not comfortable when he got to where he needed to be to do the job in a Silver Maple removal, so he came down. He brought his own rope man and the guy asked me what I was going to do. I put them both on an easy Pine tree and I went up to where "the climber" chickened out and finished the job for him. I think he was uncomfortable being out of the bucket for once. I still paid them.

_*My*_ ropeman won't be working with you. I know how important a ropeman is that's why I'll let you bring your own. If you can't bring one I'll be your ropeman. I'll be sure to wear my hard hat. Hey, remember, I buy lunch! I've got a job for you this Thursday if you're up for it.


----------



## Bomber

the Aerialist said:


> The last guy I hired from this site said he was not comfortable when he got to where he needed to be to do the job in a Silver Maple removal, so he came down. He brought his own rope man and the guy asked me what I was going to do. I put them both on an easy Pine tree and I went up to where "the climber" chickened out and finished the job for him. I think he was uncomfortable being out of the bucket for once. I still paid them.
> 
> _*My*_ ropeman won't be working with you. I know how important a ropeman is that's why I'll let you bring your own. If you can't bring one I'll be your ropeman. I'll be sure to wear my hard hat. Hey, remember, I buy lunch! I've got a job for you this Thursday if you're up for it.



I will take you up on the offer for $700 a day plus Travel expenses. I am sure the trees I prune will be the only ones without spike marks in them.


----------



## the Aerialist

*You seem pretty sure of yourself bubba ...*



Bomber said:


> I will take you up on the offer for $700 a day plus Travel expenses. I am sure the trees I prune will be the only ones without spike marks in them.



What make you think you are worth that? And I quit wearing gaffs on prune jobs years ago, while treeMDS still carves his intials in heratige trees with his chainsaw, just for fun. Where's the outrage for that?


----------



## Bomber

Everybody has their rate.$300 is not worth it to me for a day of climbing.


----------



## Bomber

The actions of MDS are not my concern. I know the area he works the residents are knowlegable and if he was doing bad work he wouldn't be in business as long as he has.


----------



## the Aerialist

Bomber said:


> Everybody has their rate.$300 is not worth it to me for a day of climbing.



I can understand that. I figure that I should make at least $500 a day after crew costs and expenses are covered. That puts me North of a grand for a day's work.


----------



## treeman82

Am I underbidding my work here? Pruned 4 trees today for storm damage and large dead wood, 1 60' red oak over a house, and 3 red oaks each close to 100' tall. Charged $50 per tree... should I be asking for more?


----------



## MarquisTree

treeman82 said:


> Am I underbidding my work here? Pruned 4 trees today for storm damage and large dead wood, 1 60' red oak over a house, and 3 red oaks each close to 100' tall. Charged $50 per tree... should I be asking for more?




YES! 
what service did you offer? Uninsured climber doing side work leaving all the debris where it fell? Or fully insured tree service showing up with a crew on workmen comp leaving the property like nothing ever happened? 
How long did it take you? 
Equipment? 
size of crew?


----------



## the Aerialist

tree md said:


> If you are running 50% labor and costs then you've got some real learning to do.



I'm here to learn. By costs I mean everything that it takes to run a legit operation. I'm in a high tax bracket and I have to put about a third of every job just to cover that and the accountant who manages it.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I can tell you are to "legit" to quit.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treeman82 said:


> Am I underbidding my work here? Pruned 4 trees today for storm damage and large dead wood, 1 60' red oak over a house, and 3 red oaks each close to 100' tall. Charged $50 per tree... should I be asking for more?



I hope that was a joke.


----------



## epicklein22

Mike Cantolina said:


> I hope that was a joke.



He's been on here since 2001................................................................................it's a joke.


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> It's that lack of respect that keeps me coming back. See it's like this, I don't like being bullied, so that thing that you would most like me to do I will not.
> 
> You and your sidekick ran off treevet with your inane, illiterate, and juvenile bullchit and you two, above all others, are what drags this forum down into the gutter. So I stay mostly to annoy you and others of your ilk.
> 
> But on topic; today I started another "Estate" job. There's so much work there that I just offered the guy a daily rate. Today we trimmed a large Oak, taking down two major limbs. We also dropped two very minor scrub trees and hauled all the tops back into the woods with the Steiner. We cut up the major rounds for firewood and stacked it for him.
> 
> I'm taking tomorrow off (_snow forecast_) and then back to the estate on Thursday to drop an Oak in bad shape. We'll be going back there all month, and maybe part of March. A job like this is money in the bank whenever I need it. Also another major job came in from an evaluation I did last week so I'll try to get that in next week.
> 
> Now I know you sweethearts will be calling BS on that, so I'll offer $300 cash for any real climber (_you can bring your own ropeman_) to come and work with me for a day. I'll even shoot real good video for you and post your work here. Maybe you can teach me something valuable about climbing. I'm willing to learn.
> 
> In the likely case that no one here is up to it I'll shoot some video and you'll have to suffer the pain of watching a sixty-something do the work you wish you had this time of year.



Alright Aerial Mason serious question. What expertise, training or education do you posses in order to make evaluations on trees? Gut feelings don't count. I would be curios to know how many of your "evaluations" result in the tree being cut down because its "dangerous".


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> I'm here to learn. By costs I mean everything that it takes to run a legit operation. I'm in a high tax bracket and I have to put about a third of every job just to cover that and the accountant who manages it.


So you can understand : it would take you and lee 3 days of meth making in the convicts kitchen to pay him for 1 ......8 hour day of tree work , hope that clarifies things for you.


----------



## MarquisTree

Zale said:


> Alright Aerial Mason serious question. What expertise, training or education do you posses in order to make evaluations on trees? Gut feelings don't count. I would be curios to know how many of your "evaluations" result in the tree being cut down because its "dangerous".




You know what qualifies him to give evaluations? You know why customers trust him? its the fundamental fraud and lie of him and his company. His self proclaimed sales gimmick. People hire the "Aerial Arborist" thinking they are hiring an Arborist. They think they are hiring a professional. They think they are being responsible homeowners by choosing an Arborist. Then a smooth talking older man shows up and they feel at ease. When the "Arborist" suggests "mortaring" a tree they think they are doing the right thing. 
His company is a fraud starting from its name. He could educate himself and provide service that would accurately match the name of his company but he doesn't. That is why he is hated here.


----------



## tree md

Really, when I think of some of the snake oil BS I have heard it is fricking hilarious what some people will go for. Don't get me wrong, I try to read and learn but certainly don't know it all. If I don't know something for a fact I just keep my mouth shut about it. If a client asks me something that I do not know, I tell them so and research it for them to find the answer.

I have seen and heard some crazy #### out here. I knew one guy who was going through neighborhoods selling people on pressure washing the moss off of their trees. I had one client who told me she had an old tree guy who worked for her and said he would shove some kind of pills in to beetle bore holes. She loved the guy and only went with me because he had gotten too old to sell snake oil and work... And whoever sold that person on cow poop, LMAO!!! I mean it is just too funny to me sometimes!


----------



## MarquisTree

tree md said:


> Uh Oh, Angie is not going to like that review if she googles it up under Aerial Arborist...




That is a really good point... I have actually helped him. by calling him "the asinine" it makes it harder for his posts to show up when Googled..... hiding the truth from diligent potential customers...


----------



## Zale

I don't suspect he will answer my question.


----------



## the Aerialist

Zale said:


> ... I would be curios to know how many of your "evaluations" result in the tree being cut down because its "dangerous".



Actually I try to save more trees than "score" a takedown. For many calls that request a removal I often recommend a thorough deadwooding and pruning problem areas. When I do this I offer a 12 month guarantee to apply the cost of the trimming to a full removal and many people go for that. So far all the trees I have offered that for are still standing.

Having said that, I also do a lot of takedowns because there are a lot of very mature trees that are in truly dangerous condition in this part of the Country. Storm damage also gives me a lot of work. When a tree splits and lands on your shed you know it's dangerous.

This last (2011) Summer I judged a tree dangerous after inspecting on an evaluation. It took the homeowner a couple of days to decide to hire me (_getting other opinions_). I put it right at the top of my schedule and arrived the next day. As we were getting ready a storm cell blew in and it started raining hard. I told them good luck and don't go near the tree. An hour after I left the trunk split along a crack that could be clearly seen from the ground (_the basis of my condemning the tree_) and fell on the neighbor's shed while she was on the phone to her insurance company. We came back the next day and lifted it off the shed. Then took the rest down. It cost more money.


----------



## bootboy

To the OP, I got my box of goodies from wesspur yesterday and spent most of today in my large sycamore climbing & mock rigging every possible scenario I was reading about in a rigging manual. Trying to get more proficient with rigging techniques. I didn't cut anything but feel like I learned a lot in the process. Redirects, whoopies, loopies, balancers, pretensioning, rope management, etc.. Even thought about how and where to cut on certain limbs applying what I've been reeding in the same manual. Good times.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> It's that lack of respect that keeps me coming back. See it's like this, I don't like being bullied, so that thing that you would most like me to do I will not.
> 
> You and your sidekick ran off treevet with your inane, illiterate, and juvenile bullchit and you two, above all others, are what drags this forum down into the gutter. So I stay mostly to annoy you and others of your ilk.
> 
> But on topic; today I started another "Estate" job. There's so much work there that I just offered the guy a daily rate. Today we trimmed a large Oak, taking down two major limbs. We also dropped two very minor scrub trees and hauled all the tops back into the woods with the Steiner. We cut up the major rounds for firewood and stacked it for him.
> 
> I'm taking tomorrow off (_snow forecast_) and then back to the estate on Thursday to drop an Oak in bad shape. We'll be going back there all month, and maybe part of March. A job like this is money in the bank whenever I need it. Also another major job came in from an evaluation I did last week so I'll try to get that in next week.
> 
> Now I know you sweethearts will be calling BS on that, so I'll offer $300 cash for any real climber (_you can bring your own ropeman_) to come and work with me for a day. I'll even shoot real good video for you and post your work here. Maybe you can teach me something valuable about climbing. I'm willing to learn.
> 
> In the likely case that no one here is up to it I'll shoot some video and you'll have to suffer the pain of watching a sixty-something do the work you wish you had this time of year.



Yawn. Just remember to stay safe out there... we wouldn't want anything bad to happen to ya! 

Maybe you can use the proceeds from your big job to buy yourself some real tree equipment. I know I wouldn't wanna be 65 years old with no equipment, no skills, and not a single clue WTF I was doing... sounds like a rough road. Best of luck with that!

As far as the vet thing goes.. well I would ask you to not speak of things that you have no clue about, but we all know that would be asking too much!

Again, stay safe out there #######!!!


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> Actually I try to save more trees than "score" a takedown. For many calls that request a removal I often recommend a thorough deadwooding and pruning problem areas. When I do this I offer a 12 month guarantee to apply the cost of the trimming to a full removal and many people go for that. So far all the trees I have offered that for are still standing.
> 
> Having said that, I also do a lot of takedowns because there are a lot of very mature trees that are in truly dangerous condition in this part of the Country. Storm damage also gives me a lot of work. When a tree splits and lands on your shed you know it's dangerous.
> 
> This last (2011) Summer I judged a tree dangerous after inspecting on an evaluation. It took the homeowner a couple of days to decide to hire me (_getting other opinions_). I put it right at the top of my schedule and arrived the next day. As we were getting ready a storm cell blew in and it started raining hard. I told them good luck and don't go near the tree. An hour after I left the trunk split along a crack that could be clearly seen from the ground (_the basis of my condemning the tree_) and fell on the neighbor's shed while she was on the phone to her insurance company. We came back the next day and lifted it off the shed. Then took the rest down. It cost more money.



You didn't answer my question. I asked what formal training or education you've had to evaluate customer's trees and not what services you provide. Really though you did answer the question. You've had none. Take care of yourself Aerial Mason because I feel you are headed for a big accident. I hope not, but all the cards point to it.


----------



## tree MDS

I love this site!

Yesterday I was rigging down an oak, and found myself laughing about one of Jeff's posts that said "he's not nearly as bad as the old lawnmower guy". Just one of those moments where I should have probably been more concerned with the task at hand, but then realized treework is easy for me, and I love my job! 

Oh, and I got to play with the slingshot and wraptor... and the all wheel drive rear mount the day before!


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Actually I try to save more trees than "score" a takedown. For many calls that request a removal I often recommend a thorough deadwooding and pruning problem areas. When I do this I offer a 12 month guarantee to apply the cost of the trimming to a full removal and many people go for that. So far all the trees I have offered that for are still standing.
> 
> Having said that, I also do a lot of takedowns because there are a lot of very mature trees that are in truly dangerous condition in this part of the Country. Storm damage also gives me a lot of work. When a tree splits and lands on your shed you know it's dangerous.
> 
> This last (2011) Summer I judged a tree dangerous after inspecting on an evaluation. It took the homeowner a couple of days to decide to hire me (_getting other opinions_). I put it right at the top of my schedule and arrived the next day. As we were getting ready a storm cell blew in and it started raining hard. I told them good luck and don't go near the tree. An hour after I left the trunk split along a crack that could be clearly seen from the ground (_the basis of my condemning the tree_) and fell on the neighbor's shed while she was on the phone to her insurance company. We came back the next day and lifted it off the shed. Then took the rest down. It cost more money.


Its sounds to me like you should have posted as follows: we were slow as hell , I basically begged for this job and sat around waiting for a phone call, and when she called she jumped right on it knowing there was good chance of rain but needed money so bad you said #### it .. I am not fooled by you buddy....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Its sounds to me like you should have posted as follows: we were slow as hell , I basically begged for this job and sat around waiting for a phone , and when she called she jumped right knowing there was good chance of rain but needed money so bad you said ####it. and heres your best friend saying good morning .. I am not fooled by you buddy



Lol, yeah right! I mean why no pics of this.. what, was the film crew all strung out back at the Meth house or some ####?? And I wonder what he used to "lift" this tree off of this supposed shed... surely not the Steiner, cuz if that was the case, that shed had bigger issues! Lmfao.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Good for You ...*



bootboy said:


> To the OP, I got my box of goodies from wesspur yesterday and spent most of today in my large sycamore climbing & mock rigging every possible scenario I was reading about in a rigging manual. Trying to get more proficient with rigging techniques. I didn't cut anything but feel like I learned a lot in the process. Redirects, whoopies, loopies, balancers, pretensioning, rope management, etc.. Even thought about how and where to cut on certain limbs applying what I've been reeding in the same manual. Good times.



You can learn a lot from books and even on the internet if your willing to search and wade through a lot of BS in tree forums. Having said that, practical application of any book learned techniques is essential before you put yourself in a situation that could result in damage or injury.

In my own most recently posted video I give a good example of how not to do it when I let a major limb crush a chain link fence. Had I properly rigged that limb to swing where I needed it to go I wouldn't have hit the fence. A simple overhead swing line would have done it, or in more critical situations where failure is not an option, a spider line (like a giant whoopee sling)
could have set to hold the limb horizontally while it swung to a safe landing.

Care must be used when you have a lot of load on your rigging system. A loaded rope can crush you or burn off your arm if caught like I did in this video: (I get bit by being in the bight)

[video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]

So that is how not to do it, or more accurately where not to be when you make the cut. Mistakes can be painful, and you don't even have to be in the tree:

[video=youtube;kypHmmh0WiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypHmmh0WiU[/video]

You seem to have a good attitude and are willing to get out and put the time and effort forward to build your skills. Good luck in your endeavors and always stay alert, develop a situational awareness about where you are and what you are doing. And above all stay safe and avoid shortcuts that could put you, or the men working with you, at risk.

Now enjoy the chitstorm that will follow this post.


----------



## the Aerialist

*blow on this tube mds ...*



tree MDS said:


> Lol, yeah right! I mean why no pics of this... And I wonder what he used to "lift" this tree off of this supposed shed... surely not the Steiner, cuz if that was the case, that shed had bigger issues! Lmfao.



I used my gas powered capstan winch to lift it enough to get it pulled off with a tagline on the Steiner. I don't take the video equipment on all the jobs I do. Most times I just want to get the work done and get out.

And really MDS was this really needed? 



> "_was the film crew all strung out back at the Meth house or some ####??_"



I run a drug free workplace, and addicts, whether it's drugs or alcohol don't cut it with me. I'd give you a breathalyzer test every day if you worked for me.


----------



## superjunior

Sitting in the hospital. My wife got admitted last night. Her arm swelled up out of nowhere, guess its a big blood clot. Waiting to get some answers, she's getting a catscan now. Don,t know much at this point and the waiting is killing me. God I wish I was up a tree and this was not happening to us. Just don't get it, she doesn't drink or smoke she exercises. This just sucks


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

superjunior said:


> Sitting in the hospital. My wife got admitted last night. Her arm swelled up out of nowhere, guess its a big blood clot. Waiting to get some answers, she's getting a catscan now. Don,t know much at this point and the waiting is killing me. God I wish I was up a tree and this was not happening to us. Just don't get it, she doesn't drink or smoke she exercises. This just sucks



SJ, hope you find out soon and all is well.


----------



## Toddppm

Hope she's alright.


----------



## superjunior

woodsman44 said:


> SJ, hope you find out soon and all is well.



Thanks man. At least i got her iPad to keep me busy. She should be coming out of ICU soon


----------



## superjunior

Toddppm said:


> Hope she's alright.



Thanks todd


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> I used my gas powered capstan winch to lift it enough to get it pulled off with a tagline on the Steiner. I don't take the video equipment on all the jobs I do. Most times I just want to get the work done and get out.
> 
> And really MDS was this really needed?
> 
> 
> 
> I run a drug free workplace, and addicts, whether it's drugs or alcohol don't cut it with me. I'd give you a breathalyzer test every day if you worked for me.



Stay safe out there!!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I declare a truce ...*



tree MDS said:


> Stay safe out there!!



You know that a great sentiment and I thank you for it. How about you and I declare a truce, or at least a temporary armistice and try to be polite to one another. We might set a good example for the rest by giving it a rest.

I'm not nearly as bad as most here make me out to be. I really care about this work and the trees we serve. I do try to gain knowledge and I acknowledge my mistakes, of which there are many. I don't gaff trees that are not coming down just like you don't chainsaw your initials in them any more (_you don't do you?_). I've spent a lot of time trying to read and advance my knowledge. I really do want to do the right thing.

And superjunior, I hope the situation with you wife turns out OK and the doctors take care of her problem.


----------



## superjunior

the Aerialist said:


> And superjunior, I hope the situation with you wife turns out OK and the doctors take care of her problem.



Thank you


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> You know that a great sentiment and I thank you for it. How about you and I declare a truce, or at least a temporary armistice and try to be polite to one another. We might set a good example for the rest by giving it a rest.
> 
> I'm not nearly as bad as most here make me out to be. I really care about this work and the trees we serve. I do try to gain knowledge and I acknowledge my mistakes, of which there are many. I don't gaff trees that are not coming down just like you don't chainsaw your initials in them any more (_you don't do you?_). I've spent a lot of time trying to read and advance my knowledge. I really do want to do the right thing.
> 
> And superjunior, I hope the situation with you wife turns out OK and the doctors take care of her problem.



No thanks. Humoring you seems to be Matt's thing. I'm not feeling it. Sorry old man. 

Like I said before, we're gonna see this thing with you right through to the bitter end!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> You know that a great sentiment and I thank you for it. How about you and I declare a truce, or at least a temporary armistice and try to be polite to one another. We might set a good example for the rest by giving it a rest.
> 
> I'm not nearly as bad as most here make me out to be. I really care about this work and the trees we serve. I do try to gain knowledge and I acknowledge my mistakes, of which there are many. I don't gaff trees that are not coming down just like you don't chainsaw your initials in them any more (_you don't do you?_). I've spent a lot of time trying to read and advance my knowledge. I really do want to do the right thing.
> 
> And superjunior, I hope the situation with you wife turns out OK and the doctors take care of her problem.


alright ya old prune face here's your truce , I will leave ya be until the minute you post one of those videos of yours or say something that makes me wann climb through my screen and knock the trash mans helmet off your head and we'll be cool , I may soil this forum with your remains but here's your chance for a reprieve ....


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> Thank you


Sorry, SJ. I know that's harder than being sick yourself. I just said a prayer for her and hope she will be OK.
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> Sorry, SJ. I know that's harder than being sick yourself. I just said a prayer for her and hope she will be OK.
> Phil



Thank you Phil. Glad to hear your surgery went well btw.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sj. Hope all works out well. Keeping you and your wife in my thoughts.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sj. Hope all works out well. Keeping you and your wife in my thoughts.



Thanks my friend


----------



## tree MDS

Decided we're gonna paint the 250 green in my shop. Just gotta finish a couple jobs tomorrow and then start getting ready (buy new air compressed etc.).

Washed it up yesterday. I think we'll be able to just spot blast the rusty spots. The rest of the paint doesn't look too bad. Chipper had the Imron paint option, so it has held up pretty good.
View attachment 222615


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Hey John, what really sucks is when you save it in the wrong format and can't reverse it. I spent a sleepless night onetime trying to straighten out a mess like that... School was more stressful to me than trees.



I just cannot wait for Calculus


----------



## tree MDS

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I just cannot wait for Calculus



Does that pay very well?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

the Aerialist said:


> What make you think you are worth that? And I quit wearing gaffs on prune jobs years ago, while treeMDS still carves his intials in heratige trees with his chainsaw, just for fun. Where's the outrage for that?



I bill out $75/hr when on the road doing normal work, around $100 or more during storms. I think I am worth it because people do actually pay me. I bill out 40-50/hr when I am climbing for my regular clientele here in the Milwaukee Metro area, and most of them give me performance bonuses on top of that.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Bomber said:


> Everybody has their rate.$300 is not worth it to me for a day of climbing.



I rarely work on a day-rate any more because people tend to want to take advantage of it and squeeze as much out of the deal as possible. I do have a set minimum that scales for distance I've traveled. I had one guy call me up and expect me to travel across town for "an easy $80" 

Also I tack on an extra $20 for special tools, such as using the wraptor, GRCS or bringing out my 385. I figure that if I am providing a piece of equipment that makes me work faster, then I should get a few extra bucks.

Lastly, unless I'm just a few minutes away I tack on a flat hour for travel in the Metro area. Most of the time my round trip is quit a bit more, if it is over 2hrs we usually work out an adjustment.

For me the idea of a $300 day rate is for companies who are used to bringing in the occasional misfit who is good enough to have on some jobs but is not trust worthy enough for regular employment.

As for why i am worth $500-100 per job, it is because i am bringing most of my own tools, a 3/4 ton truck that hauls them and more knowledge of tree care then your average climber. IMO I am not the only person on this site who fits that description. As I say under my avatar, I am an above average climber, I expect above average compensation.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

superjunior said:


> Sitting in the hospital. My wife got admitted last night. Her arm swelled up out of nowhere, guess its a big blood clot. Waiting to get some answers, she's getting a catscan now. Don,t know much at this point and the waiting is killing me. God I wish I was up a tree and this was not happening to us. Just don't get it, she doesn't drink or smoke she exercises. This just sucks



God Bless brother Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Puts all the BS above in perspective. Life is way too short to worry about little stuff.

Today I went and helped my parents take a shower, got Dad's pee bag changed from the one that hangs on the walker to his leg bag. Got him dressed and set up so he they can take the long walk down to the dinning room for dinner at five. Chit, a bug flew in my eyes, I aint crying..

I keep telling myself that they are still here and know my name, better then some people have.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> Does that pay very well?



The tutor bills the VA around $30/hour  He's a retired LtCmdr submariner, still wears khaki pants all the time.


----------



## treeman75

the Aerialist said:


> You can learn a lot from books and even on the internet if your willing to search and wade through a lot of BS in tree forums. Having said that, practical application of any book learned techniques is essential before you put yourself in a situation that could result in damage or injury.
> 
> In my own most recently posted video I give a good example of how not to do it when I let a major limb crush a chain link fence. Had I properly rigged that limb to swing where I needed it to go I wouldn't have hit the fence. A simple overhead swing line would have done it, or in more critical situations where failure is not an option, a spider line (like a giant whoopee sling)
> could have set to hold the limb horizontally while it swung to a safe landing.
> 
> Care must be used when you have a lot of load on your rigging system. A loaded rope can crush you or burn off your arm if caught like I did in this video: (I get bit by being in the bight)
> 
> [video=youtube;Knmld9Em6PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knmld9Em6PU[/video]
> 
> So that is how not to do it, or more accurately where not to be when you make the cut. Mistakes can be painful, and you don't even have to be in the tree:
> 
> [video=youtube;kypHmmh0WiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypHmmh0WiU[/video]
> 
> You seem to have a good attitude and are willing to get out and put the time and effort forward to build your skills. Good luck in your endeavors and always stay alert, develop a situational awareness about where you are and what you are doing. And above all stay safe and avoid shortcuts that could put you, or the men working with you, at risk.
> 
> Now enjoy the chitstorm that will follow this post.



I like how you try to blame your ground man then saw well well ok.


----------



## superjunior

John Paul Sanborn said:


> God Bless brother Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Puts all the BS above in perspective. Life is way too short to worry about little stuff.
> 
> Today I went and helped my parents take a shower, got Dad's pee bag changed from the one that hangs on the walker to his leg bag. Got him dressed and set up so he they can take the long walk down to the dinning room for dinner at five. Chit, a bug flew in my eyes, I aint crying..
> 
> I keep telling myself that they are still here and know my name, better then some people have.



thank you sir


----------



## Zale

Superjunior- I'll be saying a prayer for your wife tonight. Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## treeman75

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family SJ.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It is for the occasional misfit ...*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> I rarely work on a day-rate any more because people tend to want to take advantage of it and squeeze as much out of the deal as possible... I tack on an extra $20 for special tools, such as using the wraptor, GRCS or bringing out my 385. I figure that if I am providing a piece of equipment that makes me work faster, then I should get a few extra bucks... For me the idea of a $300 day rate is for companies who are used to bringing in the occasional misfit who is good enough to have on some jobs but is not trust worthy enough for regular employment.
> 
> As for why i am worth $500-100 per job, it is because i am bringing most of my own tools, a 3/4 ton truck that hauls them and more knowledge of tree care then your average climber. IMO I am not the only person on this site who fits that description. As I say under my avatar, I am an above average climber, I expect above average compensation.



My "Estate Rate" varies, usually with the distance to travel. The one I started yesterday was $600 for six hours plus $100 per man, and $100 for the tractor, dump truck or stump grinder. It's usually an easy sell because people like to hear "estate" and it does give them a price break, depending on volume. I like it because I can throw a day in there at any time to keep my work schedule busy.

To close the deal I tell them that the advantage for them is that if at any time they don't feel they are getting their money's worth they can just not have me back. The kill shot comment is "_I serve at your pleasure_", I leave them with that and they usually go for it.

I don't doubt that you are worth $500 a day as a climber jps, especially with your gear and truck (_will it pull a trailer_?) But $300 for a climber and his ropeman is for an audition. We could re-negotiate after I see them do it. I pay any new ground guy $10 a hour on his first day. It's a right of passage, if I could I'd charge him $10 hour to hang around. 

Cousin Lee works for free but I have to pay for what he breaks and listen to his chatter. I'm thinking of charging him $100 a day for therapy sessions.


----------



## superjunior

Thanks fellas. She just went in for the procedure, I guess they stick an IV near the clot to break it down/dissolve it. Her tests came back good - no other clots anywhere but they still have to figure out what the hell caused it. One doctor suggests her top rib may be pinching an artery in which case the rib would have to be removed. She won't be coming home for 3-5 days more then likely.

Thank you guys for the well wishes


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> Sitting in the hospital. My wife got admitted last night. Her arm swelled up out of nowhere, guess its a big blood clot. Waiting to get some answers, she's getting a catscan now. Don,t know much at this point and the waiting is killing me. God I wish I was up a tree and this was not happening to us. Just don't get it, she doesn't drink or smoke she exercises. This just sucks


That's scary man I hope all is well or least getting better .


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> My "Estate Rate" varies, usually with the distance to travel. The one I started yesterday was $600 for six hours plus $100 per man, and $100 for the tractor, dump truck or stump grinder. It's usually an easy sell because people like to hear "estate" and it does give them a price break, depending on volume. I like it because I can throw a day in there at any time to keep my work schedule busy.
> 
> To close the deal I tell them that the advantage for them is that if at any time they don't feel they are getting their money's worth they can just not have me back. The kill shot comment is "_I serve at your pleasure_", I leave them with that and they usually go for it.
> 
> I don't doubt that you are worth $500 a day as a climber jps, especially with your gear and truck (_will it pull a trailer_?) But $300 for a climber and his ropeman is for an audition. We could re-negotiate after I see them do it. I pay any new ground guy $10 a hour on his first day. It's a right of passage, if I could I'd charge him $10 hour to hang around.
> 
> Cousin Lee works for free but I have to pay for what he breaks and listen to his chatter. I'm thinking of charging him $100 a day for therapy sessions.


 just as a comparison what does it cost you as a percentage for workers comp. I am curious because I just wanna see what the difference my neck of the woods to yours . I think this state is a rip off , and what do you do for guys who you sub for climbing ? And if your paying them 300 a day on the books does it cost ya more then 380 a day for them .


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> That's scary man I hope all is well or least getting better .



Thanks man


----------



## no tree to big

the Aerialist said:


> Cousin Lee works for free but I have to pay for what he breaks and listen to his chatter. I'm thinking of charging him $100 a day for therapy sessions.




how much does he break? does he benifit or hurt you when he is out on the job with you? either way you should do something for him to "pay" him. When he needs new tires for the car tell him they are on you or buy him a nice set of boots something, otherwise to me it just seems like your taking advantage of his situation!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> So that is how not to do it, or more accurately where not to be when you make the cut. Mistakes can be painful, and you don't even have to be in the tree:



To me it is more of how you plan the rig, either you did not want to climb high enough to set it properly, or you did not think to set a redirect.

I always try to set my rigging so the load will move away from me. I'm not joining in the bashing, just critiquing as I would anyone else. It looked pretty poorly thought out.

Not to say I've not made some doosies of mistakes, and not all of them were way back when.


----------



## deevo

Was my oldest daughters 8th birthday today! She had a friends party last Saturday, so today was a family party day! Like a whirlwind of activity around here let me tell ya! Got 3 calls today for some removals! Things are looking good for next week!


----------



## sgreanbeans

superjunior said:


> Thanks fellas. She just went in for the procedure, I guess they stick an IV near the clot to break it down/dissolve it. Her tests came back good - no other clots anywhere but they still have to figure out what the hell caused it. One doctor suggests her top rib may be pinching an artery in which case the rib would have to be removed. She won't be coming home for 3-5 days more then likely.
> 
> Thank you guys for the well wishes


 Hope she feels better soon, in my thoughts.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Prayer's sent, SJ
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

I hope everything is OK SJ.


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> My "Estate Rate" varies, usually with the distance to travel. The one I started yesterday was $600 for six hours plus $100 per man, and $100 for the tractor, dump truck or stump grinder. It's usually an easy sell because people like to hear "estate" and it does give them a price break, depending on volume. I like it because I can throw a day in there at any time to keep my work schedule busy.
> 
> To close the deal I tell them that the advantage for them is that if at any time they don't feel they are getting their money's worth they can just not have me back. The kill shot comment is "_I serve at your pleasure_", I leave them with that and they usually go for it.
> 
> I don't doubt that you are worth $500 a day as a climber jps, especially with your gear and truck (_will it pull a trailer_?) But $300 for a climber and his ropeman is for an audition. We could re-negotiate after I see them do it. I pay any new ground guy $10 a hour on his first day. It's a right of passage, if I could I'd charge him $10 hour to hang around.
> 
> Cousin Lee works for free but I have to pay for what he breaks and listen to his chatter. I'm thinking of charging him $100 a day for therapy sessions.



The N is near! I just don't think it can get here quick enough.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I was supposed to be having a euc crane out today, but Tuesday crap weather forecast made me schedule for tomorrow. Could of done it today, but I needed to get a dead Schinus molle (Cal. pepper)out of the way. It is the one that I posted the fungi pic's.
Anyway, We got the pepper out and tomorrow I got a 40 ton XL (more jib) to take out the euc. Pic's don't show it, but the tree is about 15 feet down the slope and there are nice homes down there. 
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Hope she feels better soon, in my thoughts.





jefflovstrom said:


> Prayer's sent, SJ
> Jeff





treemandan said:


> I hope everything is OK SJ.



thanks a lot you guys. she's sleeping good now. I'm about to do the same, been a long day


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I was supposed to be having a euc crane out today, but Tuesday crap weather forecast made me schedule for tomorrow. Could of done it today, but I needed to get a dead Schinus molle (Cal. pepper)out of the way. It is the one that I posted the fungi pic's.
> Anyway, We got the pepper out and tomorrow I got a 40 ton XL (more jib) to take out the euc. Pic's don't show it, but the tree is about 15 feet down the slope and there are nice homes down there.
> Jeff



What, did it drop to 50? See a cloud? Wind blowing 5 mph? Must have been bad.

Why don't you scoop up some of them grindings so you can see what you're doing?


----------



## jefflovstrom

That job was done in 8 hour's with 3 guy's. I will not tell you the dollar figure (Doug), but having it gone allowed me the smaller crane.
That's Deano stumping with the Vermeer 672. 
Jeff

Nice San Diego day.


----------



## no tree to big

jeff all this time I thought you guys ran around w/ new equip but whats this bucket truck??? you can still register that think in cali? who's pockets you have to greese to get it through the system:biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Too funny! The owner say's the same thing. 
He wanted to sell that boom year's ago and there was an up-roar!
I admit it, the truck is ' tit's', inspected, maintained and everyone want's it on their job. So smooth. 
We got a lot of equiptment but there are the favorite's that must stay. 
BTW, it's not for sale!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree md

Prayers for your wife SJ.

And your family too John.

Cut my own throat today. Had a call that I missed last night. Was after 10 before I saw it. Called the guy early this morning and he wanted a large removal done right down in the area I was working today but said he was on the phone with a client right then. Trying to be polite, I told him I was going to be down there today and he could call me around lunch time and I'd go look at it. Was busy all day and no call from him. I went and bid a small prune and got it. Called him this evening and he said someone is already on their way out there to do it tomorrow. I didn't even try to get him to give me a chance to come out and look at it as I am scheduled for the next two days... With pruning...

I like having work and doing prunes but I make a hell of a lot more on large removals...

Anyway, It was a good day to be in a tree.


----------



## swyman

jefflovstrom said:


> That job was done in 8 hour's with 3 guy's. I will not tell you the dollar figure (Doug), but having it gone allowed me the smaller crane.
> That's Deano stumping with the Vermeer 672.
> Jeff
> 
> Nice San Diego day.



That looked like a lot of fun and sure are some pretty skies! Anyway, about that grinder. Looking at 665's, should be bout the same as yours but less HP. Are they good machines?


----------



## jefflovstrom

swyman said:


> That looked like a lot of fun and sure are some pretty skies! Anyway, about that grinder. Looking at 665's, should be bout the same as yours but less HP. Are they good machines?



DAMN GOOD!!!

Until CARB catches me!!
72 HP.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Bomber said:


> Everybody has their rate.$300 is not worth it to me for a day of climbing.



A day omg my man I made that in a day of climbing in the 80 decade. I'm with you there unless the day equals 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I finished up those big prunes, I was in the last tree and the guy across the street comes out, wants the chips, Chris tells him "ok i'll tell Scott" He goes back in house. The HO wants the chips,in the agreement. Chris just said that he would tell me, not that the guy could have them. We are cleaning up and he comes back out,tells me where to put the chips. I tell him the HO wants him and he gets all bent outa shape, HO comes over and basically tells they guy to get off his yard, then it gets tense. We are standing right there between them. I look at the guys and tell them to come with me, we walk away from them and they have it out. Wow, fighting over chips, lol. I have seen it all! Dumped the chips RIGHT IN THE FRONT YARD! HO says he wants his neighbor to look out the window and see them everyday, until he spreads it, lol............."ok, but once they are down, they are staying" He says he don't care, the pleasure off making the other guy mad was well worth it. I am so glad I get along with my hood! The HO tried getting me "on his side" and to a point I am, he is a client, the other is not......but could be. I find it best to never get in the middle of a street war, never works out for the Arborist. I get home and check my email, got a real cool one from Darin! Then had a notice that someone had written a review on me on superpages.com, it was the HO. Man, he must really be happy! Good thing, he sparred no emotion on how much he liked us!Must have been the mulch!


----------



## ropensaddle

Well Time to go grind 100 plus stumps so see yall dark thirty

Lol just noticed the post says 754 am its hour off because its 654 am here :monkey:


----------



## ozzy42

Prayers for you and your wife SJ


----------



## tree md

Hey Scott, Why not just go dump the other guy a load of chips? Free dump...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Hey Scott, Why not just go dump the other guy a load of chips? Free dump...



Yeah, make sure it's a good pile with colorful candybar wrapper accents, and the lovely aroma of fecal matter.


----------



## deevo

Going to play some hockey this morning, look at 3 jobs after, then come home and grease the chipper for a job tomorrow. This mild winter is awesome! High of 3 degrees here today (celsius) People are starting to get the itch early for tree work to be done!


----------



## sgreanbeans

No kidding! I would give the guy some, but he is WAY out of town. Full tank of gas, to get there and back:msp_cursing:


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> just as a comparison what does it cost you as a percentage for workers comp. I am curious because I just wanna see what the difference my neck of the woods to yours . I think this state is a rip off , and what do you do for guys who you sub for climbing ? And if your paying them 300 a day on the books does it cost ya more then 380 a day for them .



Aerial ...
I was wondering the same thing. There is no way you could find a climber and a groundman w/comp for $300 a day. So do you put all your "subs" on your payroll each day they work?


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Prayers for your wife SJ.





ozzy42 said:


> Prayers for you and your wife SJ



thanks fellas. Little update, her procedure went fine last night. They got the clot broken up and going back in today to expand a tiny balloon in there to widen up the vein. Turns out they think the main cause is from her weight lifting, guess its not uncommon. The rib does have to be removed but that is going to be scheduled at a later time. And the doctor said that is a fairly small in and out surgery, not a real big deal. Lucky for us it was caught I time, it could have been a lot worse even fatal. She's gonna be fine and hopefully home tomorrow. 

Like to thank you guys again for the support, really great group of folks here!
Dan


----------



## tree MDS

Good deal SJ!!

I just got in from chipping up a downed willow leader, and one of the most skanky brush piles I've ever seen. job is right by the shop, the guys are finishing cleanup as we speak. Was gonna do another one right in the neighborhood, but decided I've had it with that #### for a while... can't take two crap jobs in a row today! 

Guess it's time to make out a couple more bills, and start getting the shop ready for the chipper painting project. Screw the trees for a while..


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Good deal SJ!!
> Thanks man
> I just got in from chipping up a downed willow leader, and one of the most skanky brush piles I've ever seen. job is right by the shop, the guys are finishing cleanup as we speak. Was gonna do another one right in the neighborhood, but decided I've had it with that #### for a while... can't take two crap jobs in a row today!
> 
> Guess it's time to make out a couple more bills, and start getting the shop ready for the chipper painting project. Screw the trees for a while..



that's kinda where I'm at, trees on the back burner for the moment and plugging away on equipment. Your chipper still looks pretty good, hell mine needs paint a lot more then yours lol. Why you changing to the green? Don't get me wrong I love the bandit green, but that blue looks pretty damn nice too


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> that's kinda where I'm at, trees on the back burner for the moment and plugging away on equipment. Your chipper still looks pretty good, hell mine needs paint a lot more then yours lol. Why you changing to the green? Don't get me wrong I love the bandit green, but that blue looks pretty damn nice too



All of my other equipment is green, except for the bucket, and that's getting painted green in another month or so. Going with the same green for everything (with black accents). Hoping to be looking real sharp going into spring!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wow mds that steiner you painted to match your fleet looks so good. :hmm3grin2orange:

Do you use it on all your tree jobs?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wow mds that steiner you painted to match your fleet looks so good. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Do you use it on all your tree jobs?



Now that's ####ing funny!!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> All of my other equipment is green, except for the bucket, and that's getting painted green in another month or so. Going with the same green for everything (with black accents). Hoping to be looking real sharp going into spring!



Cool. Im redoing my chipper truck and having it painted white. Three of my other trucks came white and replacing the bucket soon so not doing anything with that. Its the black sheep, literally black. Keeping grinders and chipper factory colors


----------



## tree MDS

Just looked at a real nice miller 252 mig welder for the shop. They want $2200 for it. About a grand more than I wanna spend, but these things last forever basically. Between that and a new compressor for $1500 or so, it would be a decent investment for the place. I hate to do it, but both things are currently shot at this point, and the shop seems basically useless for anything other that drinking beer at the moment... not that there's anything wrong with that, of course! lol.

Ah well, easy come, easy go... #### it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Just looked at a real nice miller 252 mig welder for the shop. They want $2200 for it. About a grand more than I wanna spend, but these things last forever basically. Between that and a new compressor for $1500 or so, it would be a decent investment for the place. I hate to do it, but both things are currently shot at this point, and the shop seems basically useless for anything other that drinking beer at the moment... not that there's anything wrong with that, of course! lol.
> 
> Ah well, easy come, easy go... #### it!



I just got a lincoln 256 mig welder for $1900 new. It will weld 1/2" steel one pass. They are on sale from $2100 till the end of Feb.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I just got a lincoln 256 mig welder for $1900 new. It will weld 1/2" steel one pass. They are on sale from $2100 till the end of Feb.



I bet that's the lincoln they had right next to the miller. I don't really know much about welders, but the lincoln looked sweet too. We've had the same old "millermatic 35" for probably 25 years, so I'm kinda brand loyal for some stupid reason. I liked the fact that the lincoln has two outlets on the back a lot though. I'm not sure what to do yet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

do you mean the elec outlet or the gas inlets?

It has 2 gas inlets in the back. One for your shielding gas for the reg welding gun, and another gas inlet for co2 for welding alum with the spool gun. 

The power outlets are so you can run your grinder or what not off the welder and you dont have to pull out another extension cord.

My buddy has a old miller stick welder that was $4000 when he bought it years ago. Its a big one, it has its own cart to move it around on. He wants $300 for it. He has tried Craigslist but he didnt post any pics. If your interested, I can get you some pics. I thought about buying it because its a great price, but IDK where the heck I would store it. I am outta room.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> do you mean the elec outlet or the gas inlets?
> 
> It has 2 gas inlets in the back. One for your shielding gas for the reg welding gun, and another gas inlet for co2 for welding alum with the spool gun.
> 
> The power outlets are so you can run your grinder or what not off the welder and you dont have to pull out another extension cord.
> 
> My buddy has a old miller stick welder that was $4000 when he bought it years ago. Its a big one, it has its own cart to move it around on. He wants $300 for it. He has tried Craigslist but he didnt post any pics. If your interested, I can get you some pics. I thought about buying it because its a great price, but IDK where the heck I would store it. I am outta room.



The power outlets for grinders is what I meant. Seems like you might still need an extention cord anyway though, the more I think about it. Still sounds like a cool feature. Other than that, I'm sure they both weld fine... it's not like I'm a pro, doing it for a living or anything. I have been welding this and that for 22 years or so now, so I'm handy enough to justify having a nice machine around.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thats what I said too, when I upgraded to this welder from the smaller lincoln I had. 

This thread has turned into the MDS, 2tree thread here today. Must mean we dont have enough to do. lol


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats what I said too, when I upgraded to this welder from the smaller lincoln I had.
> 
> This thread has turned into the MDS, 2tree thread here today. Must mean we dont have enough to do. lol



We could be talking about a lot worse topics, so I'm enjoying the break at the moment! lol. 

A buddy of mine sent me a link to a company called Eaton Compressors. They have an 80 gallon 5 HP single stage compressor on sale for under $1300. I guess they're supposed to be pretty good. Seems like that would suit my needs pretty well. I wanna get going on this stuff and get it done while I have the money, and work has finally died off.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That sounds like ok good deal, but not a great deal. Home depot sells some nice compressors for about the same price. I bought a old 50's or 60's 60 gal compressor from my friend. It is a Keystone Compressor Company brand. They are no longer in business. The thing is a beast, and very very heavy.


----------



## MarquisTree

Took down 17 trees today, our 790 is down with a broken starter shaft. We took out the 1590xp for the first time, I never even tried it before we bought it. We are at 90 yards and counting, really nice Chipper. Its no 790 but still impressive for what it is.


----------



## superjunior

At least you guys are outside,lol. This place SUCKS!!! Every time I walk outside this room I am horribly lost.. It's like being a mouse in a maze. Everything looks the same. Tomorrow I'm bringing a can of marking paint so I can find my way back to wife's room


----------



## MarquisTree

SSome picsView attachment 222828
View attachment 222829
View attachment 222830


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

MarquisTree said:


> SSome picsView attachment 222828
> View attachment 222829
> View attachment 222830



Nice equipment. Had do a double take on that first picture of the whole pine tree going into the chipper from the crane.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> SSome picsView attachment 222828
> View attachment 222829
> View attachment 222830



Nice! What engine and HP is that one? I assume you guys went with the 25" feed rollers??


----------



## MarquisTree

tree MDS said:


> Nice! What engine and HP is that one? I assume you guys went with the 25" feed rollers??



140 hp cumins
its mostly a stock unit, we got a good deal on it since its the third bandit in 6 months. Its going to end up behind a forestry on utility work. We actually wanted another 1390x 97hp but they didn't have any so they made the price of this one more attractive


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> That sounds like ok good deal, but not a great deal. Home depot sells some nice compressors for about the same price. I bought a old 50's or 60's 60 gal compressor from my friend. It is a Keystone Compressor Company brand. They are no longer in business. The thing is a beast, and very very heavy.



I just bought a two stage 80 gallon 5 HP. It was $1768 shipped to the door. Sucks that it wont get here till the 20th or so, but oh, well. I just wanted to make sure I bought something big enough for whatever I might wanna do. They even have color options (no charge), I went with the hunter green. Lol. What a boring thing to have to bite the bullet for though!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well, atleast you will be able to blow yourself alot now.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> 140 hp cumins
> its mostly a stock unit, we got a good deal on it since its the third bandit in 6 months. Its going to end up behind a forestry on utility work. We actually wanted another 1390xpbrewing 97hp but they didn't have any so they made the price of this one more attractive



Nice. My dealer was trying to sell me a 1390 with a cat. I had called asking how much a 255 with JD 140 would run, or maybe 1590. IDK, I kinda lost interest and just decided to paint up my 250 instead. Take a break from the payment deal for a bit (mostly anyway).. at least until something really screams at me! lol.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Got a call this morn. to cut up and old oak branch thats been lying over a fire break road next to the HO's property.

They said someone fell it, but didnt cut it up because of BEE HIVE in the trunk.

I gave it a few kicks, no bee's, got the ms440 with 32" bar out and went to town on it.

Getting closer to the trunk I could see honey comb, bought dropped the 440 and ran, but no bee's, looks like they havent been there in a long while...woooh


----------



## MarquisTree

SSecond to last pick, hollow oak, got the top half way to the Chipper, 80'+ off the ground and a squirel dove outa the hole, fell straight to the semi frozen ground, bounced twice and took off across the yard...to bad we can't do #### like that


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

thats a cool pic. I think I would have had to cut a cookie to keep.


----------



## Toddppm

This pic is almost ####ographic


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> SSecond to last pick, hollow oak, got the top half way to the Chipper, 80'+ off the ground and a squirel dove outa the hole, fell straight to the semi frozen ground, bounced twice and took off across the yard...to bad we can't do #### like that



Had what looked like some good sized grey squirrels (think that's what they were) jump from a nest at 55' or so the other day. It looked like they used the skin to fly just like the smaller "flying squirrels". Had never seen that before.


----------



## swyman

MarquisTree said:


> SSome picsView attachment 222828
> View attachment 222829
> View attachment 222830



You're doing it all wrong, can't you just lift the chipper to the top of the tree and let it self feed down! Lol! Sweet set up


----------



## sgreanbeans

swyman said:


> You're doing it all wrong, can't you just lift the chipper to the top of the tree and let it self feed down! Lol! Sweet set up



Man, I think your on to sumtin


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Man, I think your on to sumtin


I think you mean on something ...


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> I think you mean on something ...



Nope, meant sumtin, its hillbilly


----------



## tree md

Finished my little job today and was home by one. I sold a little sump job for tomorrow (10 stumps). I mounted my new tool box on my stump trailer and then went to grind a little stump for my next door neighbor and found out I have a short somewhere in my wiring to the electric clutch. So I spent the rest of the day trying to run down that short. Worked on it til dark and said screw it. My eyes are getting bad with age and it's hard enough for me to work on #### in the daylight. Got to get up early tomorrow and figure out WTF it is. I have one more thing to check before I either have to tear into the wiring harness or reroute it. I straight wired it and just turned it over to make sure it was not the electric clutch and I'm all good there thank God. Just a ##### to mess with and I hate doing anything electrical. I'm a little pissed about it too because I bought everything to do it and paid my groundy a full day to rewire it last month and now I'm having to redo everything myself. Not only that, the little wiring BS that I've had to do is costing me time on the job. If I have to redo everything anyway then there will be no more shop days, I'll just do it myself to begin with.

Had another job come in that I bid a week or so back. Semi large removal with a large stump.

Anyway, short day tomorrow on stumps then I get to go kill pig. We're doing a pig roast this weekend. Was supposed to do it a couple of weeks ago but nobody could get off at the same time. Cept me... I work for myself and can takeoff whenever I want to... :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisTree

its nice without TV around, I can post some pictures without him jumping all over me everytime telling me about his goobs of money. and over course the other one too


----------



## swyman

sgreanbeans said:


> Nope, meant sumtin, its hillbilly



He meant drugs for the goofy idea.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Finished my little job today and was home by one. I sold a little sump job for tomorrow (10 stumps). I mounted my new tool box on my stump trailer and then went to grind a little stump for my next door neighbor and found out I have a short somewhere in my wiring to the electric clutch. So I spent the rest of the day trying to run down that short. Worked on it til dark and said screw it.



with the machine running and the clutch button engaged jiggle the ignition key. for some reason my electric clutch doesn't engage sometimes, jiggle the ignition key and it fires right up. yours is the same year as mine it might have the same quirks


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> with the machine running and the clutch button engaged jiggle the ignition key. for some reason my electric clutch doesn't engage sometimes, jiggle the ignition key and it fires right up. yours is the same year as mine it might have the same quirks



I'm about 99% sure it's in the ignistion switch. I have got continuity to that with the volt meter. No continuity to the engage switch for the wheel. Only problem is that goes through the wiring harness. Straight wired from the clutch it will engage. I will reroute it tomorrow and that will tell me if it's in the engage switch or not.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I'm about 99% sure it's in the ignistion switch. I have got continuity to that with the volt meter. No continuity to the engage switch for the wheel. Only problem is that goes through the wiring harness. Straight wired from the clutch it will engage. I will reroute it tomorrow and that will tell me if it's in the engage switch or not.



I'd probably just buy a cheapo switch from Advanced auto and wire it up separate. Kind of a redneck solution but at least you'd have a working grinder.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I'm about 99% sure it's in the ignistion switch. I have got continuity to that with the volt meter. No continuity to the engage switch for the wheel. Only problem is that goes through the wiring harness. Straight wired from the clutch it will engage. I will reroute it tomorrow and that will tell me if it's in the engage switch or not.



let me know what ya find out. I gotta fix that little ghost in mine too, just haven't had time


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> let me know what ya find out. I gotta fix that little ghost in mine too, just haven't had time



Funny thing is, this whole mess started when I decided to put a new termination on the hot wire to the ignition. It was a little shaky too... LOL, you might want to leave well enough alone if it's working for you. :biggrin:


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Funny thing is, this whole mess started when I decided to put a new termination on the hot wire to the ignition. It was a little shaky too... LOL, you might want to leave well enough alone if it's working for you. :biggrin:



true, i don't mind jiggling the key lol.. but I already started tearing that machine apart anyway, that's one of the things on my fix it list


----------



## jefflovstrom

We got that euc down today. Dang lotta wood. Got lucky on dumping it free.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> We got that euc down today. Dang lotta wood. Got lucky on dumping it free.
> Jeff



Happiness is a free dump. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Happiness is a free dump. :hmm3grin2orange:



Good one, I thought you might say 'pic's or it didn't happen'.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Just got an email request to clear a whole acre of trees... Only problem is it's an hour and a half away... Road trip anyone??? :biggrin:


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Happiness is a free dump. :hmm3grin2orange:



lol!
We finished that prune, wasn't up to long. HO came out and gave me a catalog from Gempler's. Never heard of them before, lots of really cool stuff. Going to order a soil test kit, they have master kits, tell you compaction, all the micro and macro nutrients, aeration, the works, its like 750 bucks. But if I could do my own test instead of sending them in, that would be real cool.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Happiness is a free dump. :hmm3grin2orange:



unless the customer catches you mulching the weeds behind their garage..:msp_scared:


----------



## treeman82

Pruned (2) 100 foot red oaks today for storm damage... nothing new there. Then went to prune 2 busted stubs off a small beech tree, wound up taking a very large piece off while I was up there due to a crack going through a stem. Did 1 more beech tree after lunch and called it a day. Tomorrow 4 guys should finish the job... got my fingers crossed though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

swyman said:


> He meant drugs for the goofy idea.


 Yep, totally missed that, eye schmart


----------



## arborpros

Had a crazy day today. Sold 3 decent to large tree jobs then found this testimonial on Youtube from Denny Brauer. I personally wrapped his truck, boat and boat trailer about 2 months ago. I have said it before and i'll say it again, I want to put the invitation out there that if you guys have any questions about your truck graphics, banners ect, I know my stuff. I'm not trying to sell you anything but I'll answer your questions honestly. Your vehicles are the first things your clients see. How do they perceive you?

Denny Brauer -Vinyl Images Wraps - YouTube


----------



## Blakesmaster

arborpros said:


> Had a crazy day today. Sold 3 decent to large tree jobs then found this testimonial on Youtube from Denny Brauer. I personally wrapped his truck, boat and boat trailer about 2 months ago. I have said it before and i'll say it again, I want to put the invitation out there that if you guys have any questions about your truck graphics, banners ect, I know my stuff. I'm not trying to sell you anything but I'll answer your questions honestly. Your vehicles are the first things your clients see. How do they perceive you?
> 
> Denny Brauer -Vinyl Images Wraps - YouTube



Here's a question for ya. Is there a way you can make a wrap not look completely gay and egotistical? There's a fine line between promoting your business and not goin over the top, "Look at me, I cut trees!" Just sayin here. I'm proud of my business and the work we do, but the full wraps just seem to scream attention whore.


----------



## tree md

Crikey! It's been raining since the sun went down... Don't know if I'll be able to get into my stumps tomorrow... I need to get them done to stay on schedule. I'm starting to get a little backed up... I would work the weekend but my ass would be grass with the little lady if I did... This is the only weekend she has off for awhile...


----------



## jefflovstrom

arborpros said:


> Your vehicles are the first things your clients see. How do they perceive you?



They perceive us just fine.
Jeff


----------



## Nailsbeats

arborpros said:


> Had a crazy day today. Sold 3 decent to large tree jobs then found this testimonial on Youtube from Denny Brauer. I personally wrapped his truck, boat and boat trailer about 2 months ago. I have said it before and i'll say it again, I want to put the invitation out there that if you guys have any questions about your truck graphics, banners ect, I know my stuff. I'm not trying to sell you anything but I'll answer your questions honestly. Your vehicles are the first things your clients see. How do they perceive you?
> 
> Denny Brauer -Vinyl Images Wraps - YouTube



My trucks don't look like much, it's when I step out of them that the cash flows in.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Here's a question for ya. Is there a way you can make a wrap not look completely gay and egotistical? There's a fine line between promoting your business and not goin over the top, "Look at me, I cut trees!" Just sayin here. I'm proud of my business and the work we do, but the full wraps just seem to scream attention whore.



When im getting some trim all I wear is a johnson wrap and my home depot/pizza hut, taco bell nascar jacket. Yeah as you said, theres a fine line and most of the time those wraps cross it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My feet hurt. Good nite.
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> My feet hurt. Good nite.
> Jeff



All day on the gas and brake pedal wears out even the toughest tree man, gnight, jeff


----------



## tree md

Hey Mr. Holding Wood... I don't think you've had a piece of trim since it had you... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Pruned (2) 100 foot red oaks today for storm damage... nothing new there. Then went to prune 2 busted stubs off a small beech tree, wound up taking a very large piece off while I was up there due to a crack going through a stem. Did 1 more beech tree after lunch and called it a day. Tomorrow 4 guys should finish the job... got my fingers crossed though.



I've been seeing the same thing with the cracks that can't be seen from the ground. Gonna be interesting to see what happens when those big assed red oak leaves come out and start blowing around. Should be an interesting season.... more work from the storm, plus regular treework. I don't see how it can't be a good one.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I've been seeing the same thing with the cracks that can't be seen from the ground. Gonna be interesting to see what happens when those big assed red oak leaves come out and start blowing around. Should be an interesting season.... more work from the storm, plus regular treework. I don't see how it can't be a good one.


Yeah, I was thinking about you guys up there, with all that storm action. I bet you will be busy as hell again when they have canopy's. All that weight and a little wind, I am sure that there are many trees that are "on the verge" just waiting for the assist. I don't think it would take to much either, after the pics I seen. Think your going to be in it up to your elbows this summer.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about you guys up there, with all that storm action. I bet you will be busy as hell again when they have canopy's. All that weight and a little wind, I am sure that there are many trees that are "on the verge" just waiting for the assist. I don't think it would take to much either, after the pics I seen. Think your going to be in it up to your elbows this summer.



Right. I think a lot of people just don't have the money to deal with their trees yet either. I mean the economy seemed to suck last year, its not like people just magically have thousands of dollars to spend on treework just because we had a storm all the sudden.

I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic.



word!


----------



## tree MDS

Bucket truck title was on the doorstep when I got to the shop this morning.

Thank you storm Albert! 

View attachment 222969


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Bucket truck title was on the doorstep when I got to the shop this morning.
> 
> Thank you storm Albert!
> 
> View attachment 222969



Attachment didn't work, still deserves a like tho


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Attachment didn't work, still deserves a like tho



Thanks man! Got my chipper title a couple weeks ago too. I have them both pinned on the wall by my desk. Takes a treeguy to appriciate these things! lol.

And yeah, I know the attackment didn't work. I've basically given up with that ####. I used to be able to put pics right in the thread, but then my laptop somehow lost that capability. Now I have to use my cell, and lately that's hit or miss too.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Thanks man! Got my chipper title a couple weeks ago too. I have them both pinned on the wall by my desk. Takes a treeguy to appriciate these things! lol.
> 
> And yeah, I know the attackment didn't work. I've basically given up with that ####. I used to be able to put pics right in the thread, but then my laptop somehow lost that capability. Now I have to use my cell, and lately that's hit or miss too.



Your just not banging your head on the keyboard hard enough!:biggrin: Congrats on the titles, bro.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's a Force Multiplier ...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> ... Do you use it on all your tree jobs?



Oh man, now I want to get a green one! I use mine on many jobs, any job the requires moving material or forwarding of any kind. I use the stump grinder infrequently, but when I do I charge accordingly. Yesterday we used it all day and it allowed me and a 55 yr old ground man to handle a lot of brush and big rounds from a Pine removal. We just bulldozed a path up into a wooded portion of the customer's "estate" and created an ecologically sound wildlife habitat.

The one ton cart allows us to stack huge piles of limbs ad pull it up into the woods. The slip scoop handles the larger rounds, any 5' lengths we can pick up stack on the cart. It's high flotation tires allows it to traverse lawns without making ruts, even when the ground is saturated like yesterday. The Steiner allows two old men to do the work of three nephews and a cousin.


----------



## tree MDS

I wonder if they issue titles for lawnmowers?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Right. I think a lot of people just don't have the money to deal with their trees yet either. I mean the economy seemed to suck last year, its not like people just magically have thousands of dollars to spend on treework just because we had a storm all the sudden.
> 
> I'm cautiously optimistic.



MDS, there are still trees on houses, structures and vehicles in Alabama. Of course the nice neighborhoods have long since been cleaned up but the poor and uninsured are screwed. And there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## tree md

Ah well, too wet to do stumps this morning. Hopefully I can pic them up sometime this weekend. Should only have a couple of hours there.

Getting ready to head out today and collect the pig for our pig roast this weekend. Supposed to have a whopping 26 degree high for Sat. when we are supposed to do it. All I can say is I hope the women are some hardy souls... Dam, hope I am as well... Definitely wearing my coveralls to this shindig. :msp_razz:


----------



## the Aerialist

tree md said:


> Ah well, too wet to do stumps this morning...



That's one problem I don't have with the Steiner. With the 8 wheels on it I can float over even the wettest areas to get to a stump.


----------



## tree md

Yeah AA, you really float like a butterfly and sting like a bee... :hmm3grin2orange:

Off to whack a pig, eat some good grub, drink much beer, talk much #### and spend some quality time with someone a lot prettier and softer than you (well most of you) Shag Barked sombeeches.

Man doesn't live by stumps alone... 

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## MarquisTree

*aerial we want to know more about your legit operations*



treeclimber101 said:


> just as a comparison what does it cost you as a percentage for workers comp. I am curious because I just wanna see what the difference my neck of the woods to yours . I think this state is a rip off , and what do you do for guys who you sub for climbing ? And if your paying them 300 a day on the books does it cost ya more then 380 a day for them .



How do you handle your subs? Do you put them all on your payroll so they are on your workmen's comp? Or do you end up paying durring your annual audit?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> MDS, there are still trees on houses, structures and vehicles in Alabama. Of course the nice neighborhoods have long since been cleaned up but the poor and uninsured are screwed. And there are a lot of them out there.



Whatcha mean willis, so why ain't OB there with a check


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Hey Scott, Why not just go dump the other guy a load of chips? Free dump...



A few years ago I did a series of removals on a corner lot. A near-by neighbor stops by and asks about the chips, I tell him there are going to me a whole lot, since we are chipping 15 inch and smaller... take em all he says, big yard he says, no problem he says... 

He comes home after we dump we dump around 90 yards in the designated area and he starts freaking out...no more no more he says. Good thing I had him sign a "no fee" contract  jsut to get permission to access his yard I says. "agrees to take all chip generated for no fee"

had a similar one with willow wood for a boiler guy. We dumped around 4 loads with a big Schorndorff el-box. Wife said "well take all you got, drop it in the driveway" He was out of town and she could not get in the garage...


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> A few years ago I did a series of removals on a corner lot. A near-by neighbor stops by and asks about the chips, I tell him there are going to me a whole lot, since we are chipping 15 inch and smaller... take em all he says, big yard he says, no problem he says...
> 
> He comes home after we dump we dump around 90 yards in the designated area and he starts freaking out...no more no more he says. Good thing I had him sign a "no fee" contract  jsut to get permission to access his yard I says. "agrees to take all chip generated for no fee"
> 
> had a similar one with willow wood for a boiler guy. We dumped around 4 loads with a big Schorndorff el-box. Wife said "well take all you got, drop it in the driveway" He was out of town and she could not get in the garage...


Lol I've had a few in my day like that. I'll say this then shut up lol you can dump all the chips you want here on my 40 acres until further notice 

Please stay to left of my private road, you will see the dump! When you fill in that 4 acre area holler, I will show you another lol, oh and lock the gate plzzz.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> And your family too John.



Thanks buddy, the need all they can get.



> No kidding! I would give the guy some, but he is WAY out of town. Full tank of gas, to get there and back



"When I'm in the area and have a good load, I could dump some. Should I call the day before, or just dump?"




> Turns out they think the main cause is from her weight lifting, guess its not uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> A combination of factors, the doctors write. Anabolic steroids can cause blood clots and narrowing of the arteries. Weight training causes very large increases of blood pressure for a short time – during sets – especially if athletes hold their breath during the sets. It’s called valsalva.
Click to expand...


That diagnosis interested me sine I used to be a wannabe bodybuilder, I found the explanation with little work.



> Just looked at a real nice miller 252 mig welder for the shop. They want $2200 for it. About a grand more than I wanna spend, but these things last forever basically.



Look at online auctions, there are always various different weld rigs that go for pretty cheap. The trick is to realize where the unit is and figure cost of tansportation into your overall cost. I learned that the hard way 



> A buddy of mine sent me a link to a company called Eaton Compressors.


 I so wanted to get a Sanborn compressor, just for the name. I just could not justify the extra cost for ho much i use it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> MDS, there are still trees on houses, structures and vehicles in Alabama. Of course the nice neighborhoods have long since been cleaned up but the poor and uninsured are screwed. And there are a lot of them out there.



Reminds me of Tulsa...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

This one could go into the Joke or WTF thread.

Yesterday we are doing a minor trim/deadwood on some medium sized honey locusts. It was my and my client climbing, no groundman. So i left The Toy (Wraptor) hanging in the tree ass I swung my way around the canopy of the bigger HL. What i forgot to do is isolate the assent end of my SRT rope so The Toy hung up on two branches when I tried to retrieve it.

Injury to insult, I had forgotten my PM's on The Toy for a few...weeks...and the Nyloc nut holding the lanyard on to The Toy dropped off, dropping the lanyard into a pretty little crotch  so i spend around a half hour trying to hit The Toy (2 inch window to tread through) with a throwline so I can pull it down, then another 15 hitting that little croctch and putting a looped eight on to snag the lanyard. :bang:

So i advase that y'all with wwraptors check the little nut every once an a while. I knew it would loosen up, I knew I'd not tightened it for some time deeDEEdeeeeeee


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I should be grinding stumps but yesterday I was on the 28 th stump around 10 am and clank bang ring a ding u joint failure seems it happens around every thousand stumps. I got it tore down and waiting on parts I have been sick for a week the wife brought it home from her work lol lucky me :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> This one could go into the Joke or WTF thread.
> 
> Yesterday we are doing a minor trim/deadwood on some medium sized honey locusts. It was my and my client climbing, no groundman. So i left The Toy (Wraptor) hanging in the tree ass I swung my way around the canopy of the bigger HL. What i forgot to do is isolate the assent end of my SRT rope so The Toy hung up on two branches when I tried to retrieve it.
> 
> Injury to insult, I had forgotten my PM's on The Toy for a few...weeks...and the Nyloc nut holding the lanyard on to The Toy dropped off, dropping the lanyard into a pretty little crotch  so i spend around a half hour trying to hit The Toy (2 inch window to tread through) with a throwline so I can pull it down, then another 15 hitting that little croctch and putting a looped eight on to snag the lanyard. :bang:
> 
> So i advase that y'all with wwraptors check the little nut every once an a while. I knew it would loosen up, I knew I'd not tightened it for some time deeDEEdeeeeeee


Wow John sounds interesting I will start checking mine now lol but so far it's been fool proof and I should know cause I'm the fool using it lol. I have to use it soon too lol tall skinny leaning trees the customer wanted topped as they keep losing trees in the swampy ground they reside in. I explained that though they receive copious amounts of water that topping is really unhealthy and we settled on a heavy reduction accept for the leaner Which will yes be topped. These trees are in an area that gets 2 tornadoes per year average and it was thick woods now thinned and a cutover on the opposite side of road exposes to high winds.


----------



## tree MDS

Wraptor good... MDS hypocrite.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Wow John sounds interesting I will start checking mine now lol but so far it's been fool proof and I should know cause I'm the fool using it lol. I have to use it soon too lol tall skinny leaning trees the customer wanted topped as they keep losing trees in the swampy ground they reside in. I explained that though they receive copious amounts of water that topping is really unhealthy and we settled on a heavy reduction accept for the leaner Which will yes be topped. These trees are in an area that gets 2 tornadoes per year average and it was thick woods now thinned and a cutover on the opposite side of road exposes to high winds.



Have you seen Matthecks work on stem:hight ratio? 1:30 is nominal and 1:50 critical. I usually recommend coppice since it works better for for screening and windbreak then skinny trunks.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Spanked down a 5' Silver Maple for the city today. Had the city boys cleaning up with the front end loader, dump truck and chipper. Had a power drop to one street light so she was all money cuts on the street side. Standard rigging and chunking on the garage/house side. This tree had 7 major leads coming out at about 8', one of those spreading/broad crowns. Those boys love it when I put those full size leads down in the street. It was one of those deals that you could have done all of it out of the bucket truck, but I opted to put on a climbing clinic because I didn't want another truck in the way, the city already had that covered. Ahh, arboriculture at it's finest.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Spanked down a 5' Silver Maple for the city today. Had the city boys cleaning up with the front end loader, dump truck and chipper. Had a power drop to one street light so she was all money cuts on the street side. Standard rigging and chunking on the garage/house side. This tree had 7 major leads coming out at about 8', one of those spreading/broad crowns. Those boys love it when I put those full size leads down in the street. It was one of those deals that you could have done all of it out of the bucket truck, but I opted to put on a climbing clinic because I didn't want another truck in the way, the city already had that covered. Ahh, arboriculture at it's finest.:msp_biggrin:



Lol! You should photoshop some mullet action onto your avatar!


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Lol! You should photoshop some mullet action onto your avatar!



If you know how, have at er', I'll represent with pride. I'll see if I have it on my computer.......


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> If you know how, have at er', I'll represent with pride. I'll see if I have it on my computer.......



Yeah right. Sounds like a job for Stihlomatic... I can hardly even post a pic anymore.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Well yeah, it was all some real precision falling. Take it from a real pro.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Been working on the bandit 90 in between jobs. Got the air cleaner painted and a new stainless steel crossover tube in stead of the rusty one.

Slowly getting it painted up piece by piece...

Chainged oil and filter
drained hydro filled with 10-30wt. new filter
new chipper knives with nuts and bolts
set anvil clearance
new fuel line with filter
new air cleaner filter

Next is a new muffler Im making out of 321 stainless steel, aircraft grade.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Oh man, now I want to get a green one! I use mine on many jobs, any job the requires moving material or forwarding of any kind. I use the stump grinder infrequently, but when I do I charge accordingly. Yesterday we used it all day and it allowed me and a 55 yr old ground man to handle a lot of brush and big rounds from a Pine removal. We just bulldozed a path up into a wooded portion of the customer's "estate" and created an ecologically sound wildlife habitat.
> 
> The one ton cart allows us to stack huge piles of limbs ad pull it up into the woods. The slip scoop handles the larger rounds, any 5' lengths we can pick up stack on the cart. It's high flotation tires allows it to traverse lawns without making ruts, even when the ground is saturated like yesterday. The Steiner allows two old men to do the work of three nephews and a cousin.



Oh Doug now that I think of it , if LEE doesn't technically get a paid how do you get Comp for him cause I mean if I can say all my guys are just volunteers I mean I could save a mint here man , you may be on to something here , please answer the question this is a real question that deserves a response ....


----------



## arborpros

Blakesmaster said:


> Here's a question for ya. Is there a way you can make a wrap not look completely gay and egotistical? There's a fine line between promoting your business and not goin over the top, "Look at me, I cut trees!" Just sayin here. I'm proud of my business and the work we do, but the full wraps just seem to scream attention whore.



I have to agree with you on this. I have some customers that do not listen to me at all and they want what they want even if the design is loud and too busy. Bottom line is they are paying for it. When you consider a wrap or graphics, you have to think that you have about 5-7 seconds to make an impression. Having a loud and bright background is not a bad thing if you have minimal information on it such as a logo, website, and number. If you have a more laid back design with a bold name number and website, I firmly believe it is an all around better design. You have to consider your business also.

Here is one of my company trucks. It is loud and proud and screams for attention but that is what I want it to do. I sell vehicle wraps and graphics so I want people to break their necks to look at my truck. My goal with this truck is to get attention but at the same time there is not a ton of information on it. Name, number, website. You would not believe the attention it gets. And it has train horns, not a cheap set but the best set Hornblasters sells. Loud as hell.
View attachment 223034


Here is a picture of one of my work trucks for my tree business. It is a clean design that does not scream too loud but looks very professional. I have added some graphics to the bed sides that say exactly what I do but I do not have a picture of those. 
View attachment 223035


Here is a pic of the sign I leave in every yard I do tree work in. Just a few days and I go back and pick it up. $50 sign has netted me 10's of thousands of dollars of work. 
View attachment 223036


A lot of guys paint their trucks a solid color and then do simple door logos in a contrasting color. This is one of the best things you can do. Less is more a lot of the time. There is someone on ehere Casadea or something like that. Look at his fleet. Clean and simple but very professional looking. Even his older 1 ton looks great beacause of the paint and simple graphics. You can take a pick-up truck and get it painted and put graphics on it for cheaper than you can wrap a truck.

My whole point is that it is not too expensive to make your fleet look great. It is looked over by some and it should be made a priority. Graphics are cheap and they last 5 years on average. If you do simple door logos, you are going to spend around $100 and it will come with a 5 year warranty. If you don't see the investment there, well........


----------



## arborpros

jefflovstrom said:


> They perceive us just fine.
> Jeff



As they should. You work for a large company that seems to do great work and you have a large fleet of trucks. Would you have gotten that big without nice clean trucks with a clean logo on them? Maybe but it certainly did not hurt.


----------



## superjunior

Nailsbeats said:


> Well yeah, it was all some real precision falling. Take it from a real pro.



 love the dew man


----------



## Iustinian

arborpros said:


> I have to agree with you on this. I have some customers that do not listen to me at all and they want what they want even if the design is loud and too busy. Bottom line is they are paying for it. When you consider a wrap or graphics, you have to think that you have about 5-7 seconds to make an impression. Having a loud and bright background is not a bad thing if you have minimal information on it such as a logo, website, and number. If you have a more laid back design with a bold name number and website, I firmly believe it is an all around better design. You have to consider your business also.
> 
> Here is one of my company trucks. It is loud and proud and screams for attention but that is what I want it to do. I sell vehicle wraps and graphics so I want people to break their necks to look at my truck. My goal with this truck is to get attention but at the same time there is not a ton of information on it. Name, number, website. You would not believe the attention it gets. And it has train horns, not a cheap set but the best set Hornblasters sells. Loud as hell.
> View attachment 223034
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of one of my work trucks for my tree business. It is a clean design that does not scream too loud but looks very professional. I have added some graphics to the bed sides that say exactly what I do but I do not have a picture of those.
> View attachment 223035
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the sign I leave in every yard I do tree work in. Just a few days and I go back and pick it up. $50 sign has netted me 10's of thousands of dollars of work.
> View attachment 223036
> 
> 
> A lot of guys paint their trucks a solid color and then do simple door logos in a contrasting color. This is one of the best things you can do. Less is more a lot of the time. There is someone on ehere Casadea or something like that. Look at his fleet. Clean and simple but very professional looking. Even his older 1 ton looks great beacause of the paint and simple graphics. You can take a pick-up truck and get it painted and put graphics on it for cheaper than you can wrap a truck.
> 
> My whole point is that it is not too expensive to make your fleet look great. It is looked over by some and it should be made a priority. Graphics are cheap and they last 5 years on average. If you do simple door logos, you are going to spend around $100 and it will come with a 5 year warranty. If you don't see the investment there, well........



all great stuff there, really nice and professional. 

that truck is loud, I love the lift on it. My daily driver has a very conservative 6" lift and 35" tires, I didn't want to look ridiculous pulling up if I use it for bids.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Lee is auditing the course ...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Oh Doug now that I think of it , if LEE doesn't technically get a paid how do you get Comp for him cause I mean if I can say all my guys are just volunteers I mean I could save a mint here man , you may be on to something here , please answer the question this is a real question that deserves a response ....



It's a Family business and Lee is Family, just like the nephews. Lee spent years wandering homeless pulling a cart. He has issues that make him unemployable. When he first came to Pittsburgh we encouraged him to go to the VA Hospital here and see a shrink. He did and they granted him a full disability for his PTSD (up from 70%). The VA provides for all his medical needs.

Coming out on a job with me and the nephews is therapy for him, and exercise. He has no duties, but he likes to drive the tractor and stuff ropes. He's extremely anal and he organizes the gear. He refuses payment of any kind, but money has never been one of his problems. He pays $1100 a month to live in a hotel and will probably stay there for years before he decides to move. He's like Forrest Gump but with a Howard Hughes mentality.

He keeps to himself and avoids people he doesn't know. It's good karma to help him, so I do.


----------



## Blakesmaster

arborpros said:


> I have to agree with you on this. I have some customers that do not listen to me at all and they want what they want even if the design is loud and too busy. Bottom line is they are paying for it. When you consider a wrap or graphics, you have to think that you have about 5-7 seconds to make an impression. Having a loud and bright background is not a bad thing if you have minimal information on it such as a logo, website, and number. If you have a more laid back design with a bold name number and website, I firmly believe it is an all around better design. You have to consider your business also.
> 
> Here is one of my company trucks. It is loud and proud and screams for attention but that is what I want it to do. I sell vehicle wraps and graphics so I want people to break their necks to look at my truck. My goal with this truck is to get attention but at the same time there is not a ton of information on it. Name, number, website. You would not believe the attention it gets. And it has train horns, not a cheap set but the best set Hornblasters sells. Loud as hell.
> View attachment 223034
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of one of my work trucks for my tree business. It is a clean design that does not scream too loud but looks very professional. I have added some graphics to the bed sides that say exactly what I do but I do not have a picture of those.
> View attachment 223035
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the sign I leave in every yard I do tree work in. Just a few days and I go back and pick it up. $50 sign has netted me 10's of thousands of dollars of work.
> View attachment 223036
> 
> 
> A lot of guys paint their trucks a solid color and then do simple door logos in a contrasting color. This is one of the best things you can do. Less is more a lot of the time. There is someone on ehere Casadea or something like that. Look at his fleet. Clean and simple but very professional looking. Even his older 1 ton looks great beacause of the paint and simple graphics. You can take a pick-up truck and get it painted and put graphics on it for cheaper than you can wrap a truck.
> 
> My whole point is that it is not too expensive to make your fleet look great. It is looked over by some and it should be made a priority. Graphics are cheap and they last 5 years on average. If you do simple door logos, you are going to spend around $100 and it will come with a 5 year warranty. If you don't see the investment there, well........



I absolutely agree with you on having a clean fleet with your company's name and logo as well as contact info. It's on all my trucks and while they aren't new they aren't complete rust buckets either. Casadei's fleet looks very nice and he's currently minting it out to look that much better. Impressions are a very important part of this biz. I just think that wraps are too much, as understated as your dump is for a wrap job it still looks ( to me ) like you're trying to hard. Especially with those gay ass fake chrome wheel covers. lol The first pickup was ridiculous, had to concentrate to even make the name out on it. I'd personally be embarrassed to be seen in such a thing. I understand it's a moving billboard for your wrap biz but damn, that's an ugly sob. 

To kind of understand where I'm at, let me put it this way. I want customers to feel privileged that I took the time to do their work. I don't want them to think I need their work. I think that having a bit more subtlety in advertising forces customers to seek ME out as opposed to me seeking them out. I don't want a potential client to feel as if I'm recruiting them. Hard to explain but do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Expanding my ignore list ...*



tree MDS said:


> Lol! Looks like a quick winch and chip from my perch.. maybe bust out the grain shovel if need be!



Now you quoted Ole Dirty and I had to read his crap. There's a new mod, let's see if he'll do his job.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Now you quoted Ole Dirty and I had to read his crap. There's a new mod, let's see if he'll do his job.



Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## NCTREE

Nailsbeats said:


> Spanked down a 5' Silver Maple for the city today. Had the city boys cleaning up with the front end loader, dump truck and chipper. Had a power drop to one street light so she was all money cuts on the street side. Standard rigging and chunking on the garage/house side. This tree had 7 major leads coming out at about 8', one of those spreading/broad crowns. Those boys love it when I put those full size leads down in the street. It was one of those deals that you could have done all of it out of the bucket truck, but I opted to put on a climbing clinic because I didn't want another truck in the way, the city already had that covered. Ahh, arboriculture at it's finest.:msp_biggrin:



It's good to see my fellow mullets rising up in the name arboriculture!


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> It's a Family business and Lee is Family, just like the nephews. Lee spent years wandering homeless pulling a cart. He has issues that make him unemployable. When he first came to Pittsburgh we encouraged him to go to the VA Hospital here and see a shrink. He did and they granted him a full disability for his PTSD (up from 70%). The VA provides for all his medical needs.
> 
> Coming out on a job with me and the nephews is therapy for him, and exercise. He has no duties, but he likes to drive the tractor and stuff ropes. He's extremely anal and he organizes the gear. He refuses payment of any kind, but money has never been one of his problems. He pays $1100 a month to live in a hotel and will probably stay there for years before he decides to move. He's like Forrest Gump but with a Howard Hughes mentality.
> 
> He keeps to himself and avoids people he doesn't know. It's good karma to help him, so I do.



He still didn't answer the question posted by 101. I doubt he has workman's comp or declares all his income.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Well yeah, it was all some real precision falling. Take it from a real pro.



Yeah, that's cool and nice work for a first attempt, but I was thinking more of a whispy Joe dirt looking dew! Lol..


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> It's good to see my fellow mullets rising up in the name arboriculture!



So, what is it tonight man, how many Perks? Go easy with them things man... I mean you're all over the place! :wink2:


----------



## Nailsbeats

AA's gotta be sweating over the new mod thing. You think they'll get along?


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> AA's gotta be sweating over the new mod thing. You think they'll get along?



Just fix your hair man! It looks terrible!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Just fix your hair man! It looks terrible!! :msp_scared:



Sorry bro, I can't do that. I'm really feelin it, my mental capacity has increased like 20% since I've grown it out.


----------



## no tree to big

the Aerialist said:


> Oh man, now I want to get a green one! I use mine on many jobs, any job the requires moving material or forwarding of any kind. I use the stump grinder infrequently, but when I do I charge accordingly. Yesterday we used it all day and it allowed me and a 55 yr old ground man to handle a lot of brush and big rounds from a Pine removal. We just bulldozed a path up into a wooded portion of the customer's "estate" and created an ecologically sound wildlife habitat.
> 
> The one ton cart allows us to stack huge piles of limbs ad pull it up into the woods. The slip scoop handles the larger rounds, any 5' lengths we can pick up stack on the cart. It's high flotation tires allows it to traverse lawns without making ruts, even when the ground is saturated like yesterday. The Steiner allows two old men to do the work of three nephews and a cousin.



you could atleast drag the chuck and duck up there too and chip the crap so the guy does not have to look at a big pile of crap. how do you even get all these people to let you do that the few times we were allowed to do something similar was when we were clearing the side of a few comercial properties that backed up into the woods but we were nice enough to broadcast all the chips into the woods to make it look civilized

the steiner can pull the chuck and duck right???


----------



## Jumper

Back to framing and drywalling houses for Habitat for Humanity until I get a new job.


----------



## treemandan

I've got the MULLET in me! Yeah!




Kiki Dee - I've Got The Music In Me (1974) - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

arborpros said:


> As they should. You work for a large company that seems to do great work and you have a large fleet of trucks. Would you have gotten that big without nice clean trucks with a clean logo on them? Maybe but it certainly did not hurt.



I know what your saying, but don't you think that doing (" that seems to do great work") great work, allowed us to afford to get that big and in doing so decide to dress up? Guess what I'm saying is that I remember when the company started and I have been here from the start. It was a very humble start for me as a free-lancer to hook-up here and I am still humble. Just saying maybe spend the money on 'dressing up' after you make a name to put on 'the dress'. 
But hey!
Cool graphic's!
Jeff


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> I know what your saying, but don't you think that doing (" that seems to do great work") great work, allowed us to afford to get that big and in doing so decide to dress up? Guess what I'm saying is that I remember when the company started and I have been here from the start. It was a very humble start for me as a free-lancer to hook-up here and I am still humble. Just saying maybe spend the money on 'dressing up' after you make a name to put on 'the dress'.
> But hey!
> Cool graphic's!
> Jeff



I'm usually with you, Jeffers. But I don't get this one. Anybody want to go start a fight over at the Buzz?


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> It's a Family business and Lee is Family, just like the nephews. Lee spent years wandering homeless pulling a cart. He has issues that make him unemployable. When he first came to Pittsburgh we encouraged him to go to the VA Hospital here and see a shrink. He did and they granted him a full disability for his PTSD (up from 70%). The VA provides for all his medical needs.
> 
> Coming out on a job with me and the nephews is therapy for him, and exercise. He has no duties, but he likes to drive the tractor and stuff ropes. He's extremely anal and he organizes the gear. He refuses payment of any kind, but money has never been one of his problems. He pays $1100 a month to live in a hotel and will probably stay there for years before he decides to move. He's like Forrest Gump but with a Howard Hughes mentality.
> 
> He keeps to himself and avoids people he doesn't know. It's good karma to help him, so I do.



Doug, I got a question or three.
First, Does Lee know how bad you are characterizing him on a public forum? 
Second, What is the real reason you feel you need to come to a site like this and purposely put yourself in such a terrible light and on top of that, you publicly defamed and ridiculed your family member. Make's no sense. 
Third, WHY ARE YOU HERE?!
ps. I like Lee better than you and I don't even know him. You are really messed up man.
I will probably get a warning or something for this, but that is ok because Doug, you need to be caged and in your own room. If I could ban you I would, maybe miss the entertainment, but worth it. 
It seems to me that you are testing the reg's and mod's as a kind of blackmail.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Alls I know is that I have a hard time just keeping the paint on my trucks. My wife was in the pickup today, she goes" your windsheild is cracked, why don't you get a new one?" 
The answer is simple- it will just get cracked again... and it will... no doubt.

Now don't get me wrong, the crack is the top right corner. A branch fell on it.

I am the kind of guy who thinks if your truck is too pretty then you are not using it right and should be driving a car.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, I got a question or three.
> First, Does Lee know how bad you are characterizing him on a public forum?
> Second, What is the real reason you feel you need to come to a site like this and purposely put yourself in such a terrible light and on top of that, you publicly defamed and ridiculed your family member. Make's no sense.
> Third, WHY ARE YOU HERE?!
> ps. I like Lee better than you and I don't even know him. You are really messed up man.
> I will probably get a warning or something for this, but that is ok because Doug, you need to be caged and in your own room. If I could ban you I would, maybe miss the entertainment, but worth it.
> It seems to me that you are testing the reg's and mod's as a kind of blackmail.
> Jeff



I agree, unless you don't like the guy maybe you should shut up AA. You are thinking you are helping the guy, I am thinking quite the opposite. yeah, just what Lee needs, more tree work... with you!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> So, what is it tonight man, how many Perks? Go easy with them things man... I mean you're all over the place! :wink2:



Thought the same thing. 
What up NC?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nailsbeats said:


> AA's gotta be sweating over the new mod thing. You think they'll get along?



Nah, never get along unless AA get's some real humble pill's. 
I raise my family on this trade. My Dad told me I was stupid to think this was a trade.
A real man would have some respect, but not (him).
Jeff


----------



## MarquisTree

*Asinine.*

Why don't u ever answer a direct question?


----------



## MarquisTree

*simple question asked three times*



MarquisTree said:


> How do you handle your subs? Do you put them all on your payroll so they are on your workmen's comp? Or do you end up paying durring your annual audit?



Not very complicated, just answer the question


----------



## MarquisTree

*in case you missed it*



treeclimber101 said:


> just as a comparison what does it cost you as a percentage for workers comp. I am curious because I just wanna see what the difference my neck of the woods to yours . I think this state is a rip off , and what do you do for guys who you sub for climbing ? And if your paying them 300 a day on the books does it cost ya more then 380 a day for them .



Aerial, you might have missed eddie's question


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> I'm usually with you, Jeffers. But I don't get this one. Anybody want to go start a fight over at the Buzz?



HAHA!!
Wanna?
Over there I am 'jeffswede' with my great-grandfather, a true Viking, as my avatar.
If we do it we will probably be punshed! Should we ? Could we?
They don't take kindly to messing around, beside's, 
Dave (treevet) will pick up on it!!!!
Jeff:msp_scared:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Alls I know is that I have a hard time just keeping the paint on my trucks. My wife was in the pickup today, she goes" your windsheild is cracked, why don't you get a new one?"
> The answer is simple- it will just get cracked again... and it will... no doubt.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, the crack is the top right corner. A branch fell on it.
> 
> I am the kind of guy who thinks if your truck is too pretty then you are not using it right and should be driving a car.



You are stupid!!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> You are stupid!!
> Jeff



Is old tree vet lurking around on the buzz?


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> HAHA!!
> Wanna?
> Over there I am 'jeffswede' with my great-grandfather, a true Viking, as my avatar.
> If we do it we will probably be punshed! Should we ? Could we?
> They don't take kindly to messing around, beside's,
> Dave (treevet) will pick up on it!!!!
> Jeff:msp_scared:



No they don't take kindly to messing around, bunch a fun sponges. A couple more beers and I'll go get em with ya. We could bring FTA, really give em the what for. Where the hell has he been? What gets their collective goat? Tying into cranes? Access lines? Root protection zones? 

And your great grandpa looks like he could wrastle the coat off a bear.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What do you have to say,'FTA'?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> And your great grandpa looks like he could wrastle the coat off a bear.



Ha!
My daughter asked me how old I was in that pic!
Ouch!
Jeff
Hey, it is Friday!!
:msp_scared:


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> No they don't take kindly to messing around, bunch a fun sponges. A couple more beers and I'll go get em with ya. We could bring FTA, really give em the what for. Where the hell has he been?



That would be so funny if FTA posted at the Buzz!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Sorry bro, I can't do that. I'm really feelin it, my mental capacity has increased like 20% since I've grown it out.



LMFAO I think I might get along with you nails lol thats some funny chit there lol.


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> That would be so funny if FTA posted at the Buzz!
> Jeff



Some of his methods may really rattle their cages. He's doing it though, starting from scratch and giving it a go.


----------



## derwoodii

With a building headache the squirts n passing showers, I still did some fencing n gate making around the home to keep dear wifeys mutt/pooch secure. As shes back to work the dogs a wandering. PITA stopping all the time for recovery and rain, a 2 hour job took all day. :bang:

I also did the needed preparation to see the nice dispersal of dear lost bro inlaws ashes tonite. He sadly got caught in our 2009 fires. All is set to let him go on the ocean bay he grew up beside. Amazing what we become at cremation, about 3 pounds 1+ kg of grey fine dust.. 

Black Saturday bushfires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## newsawtooth

derwoodii said:


> Amazing what we become at cremation, about 3 pounds 1+ kg of grey fine dust..



Right? Not much left when we extinguish the mortal coil. Sorry for your loss, Derwoodii. 

How is fire season thus far?


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Have you seen Matthecks work on stem:hight ratio? 1:30 is nominal and 1:50 critical. I usually recommend coppice since it works better for for screening and windbreak then skinny trunks.



Well taking two out not yet seen mattheck these trees are 95 to a 100 foot tall no limbs until at the top and full exposed to south west wind ! To be honest John, short of removal or fairly drastic measures, I see a short life for them ending in of course up=root. It seems at times topping in some form, may be, actually best fit.
These trees were in thick woods so they grew tall and skinny then the site was over thinned and the result is super tall spindly artist brush looking trees.
By coppice I assume you mean near ground level then regenerative sprouts kept cut back. I do my silver maples here at the farm that way for deer browse!
The problem is he has a shed supported by three of these so he will at least want them left roof top high and being hard wood hmmm. One of them has a tad better structure and maybe reduction at tips will force some lower growth and over time create some taper but the leaner is, well imo doomed. I think if it were not for the shed he would let me cut them as they really don't add nothing to that area. The only tree there I get to show any proper trimming on is the sons large oak where some reduction over roof and then just a slight crown cleaning should promote some inner growth!


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> With a building headache the squirts n passing showers, I still did some fencing n gate making around the home to keep dear wifeys mutt/pooch secure. As shes back to work the dogs a wandering. PITA stopping all the time for recovery and rain, a 2 hour job took all day. :bang:
> 
> I also did the needed preparation to see the nice dispersal of dear lost bro inlaws ashes tonite. He sadly got caught in our 2009 fires. All is set to let him go on the ocean bay he grew up beside. Amazing what we become at cremation, about 3 pounds 1+ kg of grey fine dust..
> 
> Black Saturday bushfires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Sorry to hear of your loss bro.


----------



## derwoodii

ropensaddle said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss bro.



Thanks he was trapped alone (had no kids) just his dogs and suffered little, we think. Many many lost more precious live's and some are still suffering. He'll rest happy tonite.


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Thought the same thing.
> What up NC?
> Jeff



I'm doing great! I left those perks back with the turds in the toilet, those things are evil. I think the woodstove is getting to me though im ready to get back to mutha ####in work!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just landed a land clearing job. Its 6 acres total but he wants to start out with 1 acre and see how it goes.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Getting ready for the muni contract.

Got the thumb grapple going yesterday evening. Still a bit left to do to mod the bucket, but I'm going to be playing with it at first light. Beats getting on and off the tractor and having to man handle the big rounds. Safer and more productive. 

I picked this unit up in Centralia, IL. The guy sells them on ebay too, and will ship, but I wanted a road trip and to see what I was getting. So far so good.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bigus Termitius said:


> Getting ready for the muni contract.
> 
> Got the thumb grapple going yesterday evening. Still a bit left to do to mod the bucket, but I'm going to be playing with it at first light. Beats getting on and off the tractor and having to man handle the big rounds. Safer and more productive.
> 
> I picked this unit up in Centralia, IL. The guy sells them on ebay too, and will ship, but I wanted a road trip and to see what I was getting. So far so good.


 So that bolts onto a bucket? Good idea, save some cash! I paid 3500 for my grapple last fall


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up the new welder yesterday. Its gonna be another week and a half or so before the compressor gets in. I didn't realize it would take that long, so I kinda screwed myself there, as I can't do too much on the chipper project without it. Oh well..
View attachment 223188


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Picked up the new welder yesterday. Its gonna be another week and a half or so before the compressor gets in. I didn't realize it would take that long, so I kinda screwed myself there, as I can't do too much on the chipper project without it. Oh well..
> View attachment 223188



Nice! I'm jealous!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Nice! I'm jealous!



Thanks man.

Its a nice machine, does 22 gauge to 1/2". That should take care of my welding needs for pretty much the rest of my days. 

I put it on an interest free credit card (along with the wraptor and slingshot), I have till September to actually pay for it. No sense in totally draining the bank during winter.. not that I'm not working on that as well. Lol.


----------



## squad143

Just got back last night from a week long snowmobile trip. 2,800 km (1,740 miles). More of a test of endurance than a vacation.

The city finally started the removal of the ash (EAB) that's on my front yard. Guess they'll come and do the trunk later.

Going to spend the weekend with the family and then start prepping the equipment for the upcoming season. Spent some time last night catching up on AS.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> Now you quoted Ole Dirty and I had to read his crap. There's a new mod, let's see if he'll do his job.


 Don't you worry about that. I am. OD's post was rough, but normal Banter, if it was deemed bad, it would have been deleted. I am not the only one watching...............

There is a rule about baiting, don't do it


----------



## superjunior

Snowing like a mutha here and I'm getting ready for round 1 of plowing. Thank goodness the Mrs. is home safe and sound, that's one less thing for me to worry about as I'll more then likely be pushing snow all weekend..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Glad to hear she is home


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> Snowing like a mutha here and I'm getting ready for round 1 of plowing. Thank goodness the Mrs. is home safe and sound, that's one less thing for me to worry about as I'll more then likely be pushing snow all weekend..


Good deal. Do you guys go to Geauga or Hillcrest?


----------



## swyman

tree MDS said:


> Picked up the new welder yesterday. Its gonna be another week and a half or so before the compressor gets in. I didn't realize it would take that long, so I kinda screwed myself there, as I can't do too much on the chipper project without it. Oh well..
> View attachment 223188



That is beautiful! I bought a Dynasty 350 tig welder from them a few years ago. Good stuff! Actually have a aluminum job to do this week


----------



## MarquisTree

View attachment 223213


tree MDS said:


> Picked up the new welder yesterday. Its gonna be another week and a half or so before the compressor gets in. I didn't realize it would take that long, so I kinda screwed myself there, as I can't do too much on the chipper project without it. Oh well..
> View attachment 223188



Nice welder, we have the same one it seems like we end up needing it almost everyday now. We just picked up a plasma cutter 80 amp drag cut up too 3/4" and cut up too 11/2" $2100. Well worth it should have go it years ago. Actually needed it last night first day out of the box.

Think Asinine will ever answer a question about comp?


----------



## Nailsbeats

Good choice on the Welder MDS. I use Lincolns that size and Miller's that are a bigger, both great machines/brands. If I could have one in my shed that's the size I would get. Pretty little thing.


----------



## Nailsbeats

MDS, thinking about that welder you bought. I'm not sure you know the "why's". I mean, I'm sure you can set your voltage, wire speed, gas preasure, turn it on, open the valve and connect the ground. You can probably lay a mean bead in any configuration or any thickness of metal, probably just not sure on the "why's" though right?

Don't sweat it bro, I'll make a youtube video on it, showing you just what I'm doing but not really discussing the "why's". This should get you set right up, right back to where you already were. Then I'll start a long thread on it to get the ball moving, probably ending up in countless attacks, where I spend time dancing around like I have a hot coal in my pants. This should sufficiently explain the welding "why's" to all my fellow welders so the world can turn again. Just sayin......


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nailsbeats said:


> MDS, thinking about that welder you bought. I'm not sure you know the "why's". I mean, I'm sure you can set your voltage, wire speed, gas preasure, turn it on, open the valve and connect the ground. You can probably lay a mean bead in any configuration or any thickness of metal, probably just not sure on the "why's" though right?
> 
> Don't sweat it bro, I'll make a youtube video on it, showing you just what I'm doing but not really discussing the "why's". This should get you set right up, right back to where you already were. Then I'll start a long thread on it to get the ball moving, probably ending up in countless attacks, where I spend time dancing around like I have a hot coal in my pants. This should sufficiently explain the welding "why's" to all my fellow welders so the world can turn again. Just sayin......



lol Though I actually think most tree guys could benefit from a welding video by you, Nails. You might not be as well received on a welders forum though.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 223213
> 
> 
> Nice welder, we have the same one it seems like we end up needing it almost everyday now. We just picked up a plasma cutter 80 amp drag cut up too 3/4" and cut up too 11/2" $2100. Well worth it should have go it years ago. Actually needed it last night first day out of the box.
> 
> Think Asinine will ever answer a question about comp?



Thanks.

That plasma cutter sounds sweet. Never really got to use one... but always wanted one! 

Really into getting the shop back up to snuff lately. Got my chipper in at the moment heating up the tailgate and mashing it back into shape with a splitting mall. It's actually coming out pretty good. Need the new compressor before I can really get into the project, and it's really pissing me off! I got a brand new snap on crud thug with a couple decal remover wheels, and I can't even do that much. Oh well, do what I can for now. I'm gonna work on straightening out the mangled tailights next probably. 

That old man's days are so numbered at this point that it's ####ing hilarious!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> So that bolts onto a bucket? Good idea, save some cash! I paid 3500 for my grapple last fall



Yep, bolts right up, that way it can switch buckets or tractors. He makes like 5 different lengths, this is his 36" unit, which is currently his largest offering. I paid 350. I'll likely get another one once I get a mini or something. Might run two abreast. Fairly straight forward directions.

When I get a unit like your skidsteer I'll likely be looking for something that big and stout. The guy that welded up the mount wants to build buckets now so who knows.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Bigus Termitius said:


> Yep, bolts right up, that way it can switch buckets or tractors. He makes like 5 different lengths, this is his 36" unit, which is currently his largest offering. I paid 350. I'll likely get another one once I get a mini or something. Might run two abreast. Fairly straight forward directions.
> 
> When I get a unit like your skidsteer I'll likely be looking for something that big and stout. The guy that welded up the mount wants to build buckets now so who knows.



That thumb looks just like the one that came with my mini. Very handy, my little bucket would be just about useless without it.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Good choice on the Welder MDS. I use Lincolns that size and Miller's that are a bigger, both great machines/brands. If I could have one in my shed that's the size I would get. Pretty little thing.



Thanks man. That's what I was going for, one welder in the shed deal. 

I always liked working with metal. I find it almost relaxing. It's nice sometimes just to be doing something cool and not really have to worry about getting myself killed, or anybody getting hacked up, etc.


----------



## treeclimber101

I would really enjoy a instructional video on welding , so I can understand the why's


----------



## Nailsbeats

tree MDS said:


> Thanks man. That's what I was going for, one welder in the shed deal.
> 
> I always liked working with metal. I find it almost relaxing. It's nice sometimes just to be doing something cool and not really have to worry about getting myself killed, or anybody getting hacked up, etc.



That's why I do treework, I like the excitement and physical push. People watching going WTF, did you just see that? 

Production welding is very boring. Latenights in the shop on a custom project are fun though.


----------



## TreeAce

> That old man's days are so numbered at this point that it's ####ing hilarious!! :biggrin:


[/QUOTE]

true dat


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Blakesmaster said:


> That thumb looks just like the one that came with my mini. Very handy, my little bucket would be just about useless without it.



Just got in from playing around with it. Real handy with finese. It's not a brute and the hydraulics on the tractor aren't holding alot of down pressure once I release, but it does hold its ground. It doesn't fade. I can feather the controls and keep enough applied to actually grasp a large round outright, and then I just tilt and go with it. Holds together a nice bucket of split wood too. At any rate it's a huge step in the right direction.

Those mini buckets are what got me looking at these somewhat too. I knew if I got a mini with just a bucket it wouldn't do at all. The next time I set one up I'll probably run two of them to see how that goes.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigus Termitius said:


> Just got in from playing around with it. Real handy with finese. It's not a brute and the hydraulics on the tractor aren't holding alot of down pressure once I release, but it does hold its ground. It doesn't fade. I can feather the controls and keep enough applied to actually grasp a large round outright, and then I just tilt and go with it. Holds together a nice bucket of split wood too. At any rate it's a huge step in the right direction.
> 
> Those mini buckets are what got me looking at these somewhat too. I knew if I got a mini with just a bucket it wouldn't do at all. The next time I set one up I'll probably run two of them to see how that goes.


I have been wanting to make a bird beek for my mini that sits on the top of the forks , because when I stack wood on the forks its always rolls off , it just hard to make time after and all to find time for my little project . I don't know if I could run a grapple bucket on mine seems that the first time I grabbed something worth grappling the machine will just fall on its face ...


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Glad to hear she is home





Small Wood said:


> Good deal. Do you guys go to Geauga or Hillcrest?



thanks guys
she first went to Geauga then they sent her to Hillcrest


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just picked up a ESAB powercut 650 or something like that. It cuts 5/8" seavers 3/4" metal. Its used but just got a nex computer board in it. I got it the same time I got my Lincoln 256 mig welder, so they cut me a brake and only charged me $600 for it. Dont know if I will have to ever fill my torch bottles up again. lol.


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> thanks guys
> she first went to Geauga then they sent her to Hillcrest


I know some people like Geauga but I've had a lifetime of bad experience with them. That's why when I had my heart attack we jumped into the car and drove right by Geauga to get to Hillcrest. That whole hospital thing is 0 on the funmeter. Glad she's home. Nothing but snow over here in Middlefinger.

Phil


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> thanks guys
> she first went to Geauga then they sent her to Hillcrest



I am glad every thing is going ok. My PC wouldnt back up enough pages for me to figure out what happened but I see now. PM me when you have time to talk about truck body work thing. Assuming the dude is interested.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> I have been wanting to make a bird beek for my mini that sits on the top of the forks , because when I stack wood on the forks its always rolls off , it just hard to make time after and all to find time for my little project . I don't know if I could run a grapple bucket on mine seems that the first time I grabbed something worth grappling the machine will just fall on its face ...



Long story short, 
I was supposed to have nailed down a pt welding job to help get me through the winter, but it fell through and I'm glad it did because I got busy again by the grace of God. lol. The idea was to build a grapple on the weekends with some scrap steel and some state of the art machines. Now that I'm busy, I decided that spending a couple hundred or so would be worth it to me, so I splurged.

What I like is that it's not that heavy. I can easily throw this around and I imagine one to fit a mini would be nothing at all weight wise. So this sort of thing might be the ticket for you.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigus Termitius said:


> Long story short,
> I was supposed to have nailed down a pt welding job to help get me through the winter, but it fell through and I'm glad it did because I got busy again by the grace of God. lol. The idea was to build a grapple on the weekends with some scrap steel and some state of the art machines. Now that I'm busy, I decided that spending a couple hundred or so would be worth it to me, so I splurged.
> 
> What I like is that it's not that heavy. I can easily throw this around and I imagine one to fit a mini would be nothing at all weight wise. So this sort of thing might be the ticket for you.



I would like some pics I mean I have been wanting to build something for mine , I mean my tipping limit is "ike 900lbs its a 900t wheeled loader so I run the forks because I can grab a lot of wood with it and still fit through a true 36" gate ... I just need something to hold the wood tight to the forks


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> I am glad every thing is going ok. My PC wouldnt back up enough pages for me to figure out what happened but I see now. PM me when you have time to talk about truck body work thing. Assuming the dude is interested.



will do, didn't forget


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> MDS, thinking about that welder you bought. I'm not sure you know the "why's". I mean, I'm sure you can set your voltage, wire speed, gas preasure, turn it on, open the valve and connect the ground. You can probably lay a mean bead in any configuration or any thickness of metal, probably just not sure on the "why's" though right?
> 
> Don't sweat it bro, I'll make a youtube video on it, showing you just what I'm doing but not really discussing the "why's". This should get you set right up, right back to where you already were. Then I'll start a long thread on it to get the ball moving, probably ending up in countless attacks, where I spend time dancing around like I have a hot coal in my pants. This should sufficiently explain the welding "why's" to all my fellow welders so the world can turn again. Just sayin......



Why your at that please include arc I have a ac dc hobart and when going up hill have this run back issue so I usually go down hill pushing the slag out of the puddle lol. Oh I have yet to make pretty work over head but it does hold so seriously any way you can confuse me more would be appreciated but I really love my arc welder cause I can't afford one of those faincy war fed jobbies


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Why your at that please include arc I have a ac dc hobart and when going up hill have this run back issue so I usually go down hill pushing the slag out of the puddle lol. Oh I have yet to make pretty work over head but it does hold so seriously any way you can confuse me more would be appreciated but I really love my arc welder cause I can't afford one of those faincy war fed jobbies


oh no rope your a down passer , I guess in some cases its alright .......but......... Its no good .... I love the the whole welding topic I mean I still have my certs in vertical over head and horizontal stick and inner shield all position .


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> Why your at that please include arc I have a ac dc hobart and when going up hill have this run back issue so I usually go down hill pushing the slag out of the puddle lol. Oh I have yet to make pretty work over head but it does hold so seriously any way you can confuse me more would be appreciated but I really love my arc welder cause I can't afford one of those faincy war fed jobbies



All I have in my shed is a stick welder too. Versatile, all weather, all condition welding, fast changeover of electrodes too for different stuff.

Really a guy should have a torch kit, angle grinder, arc welder and a 250 mig welder, that would do most stuff around the homestead.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> I would like some pics I mean I have been wanting to build something for mine , I mean my tipping limit is "ike 900lbs its a 900t wheeled loader so I run the forks because I can grab a lot of wood with it and still fit through a true 36" gate ... I just need something to hold the wood tight to the forks



Here is a link to his ebay deal. There are some pics and a link to his website with pics there too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-bucket-...067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2319b0a7db


----------



## mattfr12

Bigus Termitius said:


> Here is a link to his ebay deal. There are some pics and a link to his website with pics there too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-bucket-...067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2319b0a7db



Be careful when getting these thumbs a lot of time their built out of cheap metal I got ripped of on two of the now. Versatech was the worst, lasted less than fifteen minutes picking up big logs.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Be careful when getting these thumbs a lot of time their built out of cheap metal I got ripped of on two of the now. Versatech was the worst, lasted less than fifteen minutes picking up big logs.



Fabtechs are made out of cheap steal too.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Fabtechs are made out of cheap steal too.



Ya I got screwed I should have just spent the extra dough and bought name brand.


----------



## tree MDS

My chipper came with the pins missing from the tailgate. Can someone verify what goes in here (04 bandit 250). I'm mostly positive its just half inch round bar, just figured I'd make sure. Thanks.
View attachment 223339


----------



## MarquisTree

tree MDS said:


> My chipper came with the pins missing from the tailgate. Can someone verify what goes in here (04 bandit 250). I'm mostly positive its just half inch round bar, just figured I'd make sure. Thanks.
> View attachment 223339



That looks the same as the newer ones, there is a pin on both sides that keeps the tray locked down while chipping, not crucial at all most of my guys don't even use them, 1/2" sounds about right what ever will fit


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> That looks the same as the newer ones, there is a pin on both sides that keeps the tray locked down while chipping, not crucial at all most of my guys don't even use them, 1/2" sounds about right what ever will fit



I agree, I never had a problem without them though I would think if you are winching in big stuff the lock down pins would come in handy.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I agree, I never had a problem without them though I would think if you are winching in big stuff the lock down pins would come in handy.



Yeah, that was actually a pretty stupid question now that I think about it (was half asleep still). As soon as I posted it I remembered we use to have one of the pins (don't know what happened to it). It was round bar.

And you're right on the winching big stuff in part. What happens is those little ears get bent from things getting slammed on the tray... I've had to straighten them out a few times now. Gotta find some round bar and see if that helps. Might as well do the best I can with it before the paint goes on.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, that was actually a pretty stupid question now that I think about it (was half asleep still). As soon as I posted it I remembered we use to have one of the pins (don't know what happened to it). It was round bar.
> 
> And you're right on the winching big stuff in part. What happens is those little ears get bent from things getting slammed on the tray... I've had to straighten them out a few times now. Gotta find some round bar and see if that helps. Might as well do the best I can with it before the paint goes on.



That pin should have a tether. Once or twice I used the lock down on my hopper now that i think about it.


----------



## TreeAce

*Dumb questiion*

Since someone mentioned chipper winching I figure this is a good time to ask this. OK, when your winching something to the chipper and its getting close,do you have to stop and reposition the choke inorder to lift the end of the log/branch up and onto the feed chute? I mean, doesnt the end of log wanna get stuck under the chute? Then once its up there you would need to reposition the choke again,farther out, inorder to bring the end of the log into the feed wheels? I have chipped a mountian of brush in my life but never once have I even seen anyone chip with a winch and I was just wondering

It just seems like if the choke was close enough to the end of log/branch to clear the lip of the chute, wouldn't it be to easy to slip off ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Today my day started out pretty damn ###### my wife went to start her car which she let me drive last night , and I forgot to unplug the IPOD and the batt. was stone cold dead , and the way I parked it I couldn't get my truck close enough to jump it , so I had to push it 20ft backwards (by myself) and wedge my dump truck in front of it to get close enough to get it running , and I did it in my pajamas and slippers .. I was needless to say really ####ed off since it snowed last night I was slipping all over and I was outta smokes LOL ....


----------



## Nailsbeats

treeclimber101 said:


> Today my day started out pretty damn ###### my wife went to start her car which she let me drive last night , and I forgot to unplug the IPOD and the batt. was stone cold dead , and the way I parked it I couldn't get my truck close enough to jump it , so I had to push it 20ft backwards (by myself) and wedge my dump truck in front of it to get close enough to get it running , and I did it in my pajamas and slippers .. I was needless to say really ####ed off since it snowed last night I was slipping all over and I was outta smokes LOL ....



TC, get a battery pack for jumping vehicles. My buddy has one and uses it all the time for different stuff. I saw his game and picked one up myself, mine even has a small air compressor built in. 

You go up to that piece of equipment now and bam, it's running, tires are topped off and your rolling.

Just sayin of course......


----------



## Bigus Termitius

mattfr12 said:


> Ya I got screwed I should have just spent the extra dough and bought name brand.



What I like about this guy is that he's a small town machine shop and he's probably pushing 70 or so. I think he comes from a different era, when they believed in quality a bit more consistently. He seems to also have alot of satified customers if you check his ebay account, even with some repeat customers. One of the reasons that I didn't have it shipped is that I wanted to meet the guy and see where it is built. So I'm confident. I think the main thing with this for me is to understand its limitations. It's not a monster grapple, it's an inexpensive bucket thumb that greatly enhances my ability to manage large chunks and logs with finese, safely and productively.

If I can keep that in mind I should do well.


----------



## treeclimber101

Nailsbeats said:


> TC, get a battery pack for jumping vehicles. My buddy has one and uses it all the time for different stuff. I saw his game and picked one up myself, mine even has a small air compressor built in.
> 
> You go up to that piece of equipment now and bam, it's running, tires are topped off and your rolling.
> 
> Just sayin of course......



I have a pack at work 20 minutes away and in typical fashion we both woke up late today and with just enough time to make it to work she said "hey EJ hit my key and warm my car please" ... I mean she has to be at work at 9am and she's the opener and if she's late well then all hell breaks loose , so I just guerillad it back and ran my truck over my front lawn and fired her up .....I offered mine and she said "yea like I am gonna drive that dump truck with a plow on it " and that may have been the smartest thing that she didn't do all morning


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Since someone mentioned chipper winching I figure this is a good time to ask this. OK, when your winching something to the chipper and its getting close,do you have to stop and reposition the choke inorder to lift the end of the log/branch up and onto the feed chute? I mean, doesnt the end of log wanna get stuck under the chute? Then once its up there you would need to reposition the choke again,farther out, inorder to bring the end of the log into the feed wheels? I have chipped a mountian of brush in my life but never once have I even seen anyone chip with a winch and I was just wondering
> 
> It just seems like if the choke was close enough to the end of log/branch to clear the lip of the chute, wouldn't it be to easy to slip off ?



that's how we do it. we choke the winch line just far enough down so it won't slip off. It usually takes some finagaling and some times a couple guys to get the but on to the feed tray without getting caught on or underneath it. Once the but is on the tray we reposition the line farther down the limb to pull it into the feed rollers


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> Since someone mentioned chipper winching I figure this is a good time to ask this. OK, when your winching something to the chipper and its getting close,do you have to stop and reposition the choke inorder to lift the end of the log/branch up and onto the feed chute? I mean, doesnt the end of log wanna get stuck under the chute? Then once its up there you would need to reposition the choke again,farther out, inorder to bring the end of the log into the feed wheels? I have chipped a mountian of brush in my life but never once have I even seen anyone chip with a winch and I was just wondering
> 
> It just seems like if the choke was close enough to the end of log/branch to clear the lip of the chute, wouldn't it be to easy to slip off ?



I find it best to put the choker about a foot or a little less down the log. I start having problems when new guys break that rule of thumb and go closer to two feet, or so. Sometimes stuff still shoots under the tray.. especially if the chipper is downhill and on pavement. And you do have to run the cable back down farther to feed a piece. I have also done a half hitch (marl, whatever) on the butt after putting the hook near the tip, that way you just take the half hitch off and you're ready to feed the piece in. That's just a neat trick worth mention, but usually more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a pack at work 20 minutes away and in typical fashion we both woke up late today and with just enough time to make it to work she said "hey EJ hit my key and warm my car please" ... I mean she has to be at work at 9am and she's the opener and if she's late well then all hell breaks loose , so I just guerillad it back and ran my truck over my front lawn and fired her up .....I offered mine and she said "yea like I am gonna drive that dump truck with a plow on it " and that may have been the smartest thing that she didn't do all morning



Word. Kinda figured you'd be on to the pack idea.
Tell you the truth, I was kinda dissapointed that I never had one till about 3 months ago. They sure take the guess work out of cold weather starts.


----------



## treeclimber101

Nailsbeats said:


> Word. Kinda figured you'd be on to the pack idea.
> Tell you the truth, I was kinda dissapointed that I never had one till about 3 months ago. They sure take the guess work out of cold weather starts.



I bet it woulda made a funny video me in my pajamas out humping the front of her car .....trying to get it to roll backwards I am sure my neighbors wife saw something cause she see's everything and honestly I would have laughed at myself if I wasn't so pissed off ...I was gonna if I had a chain rip that car backwards , I mean the wheels were straight and all LOL xs a 100 :msp_w00t: the day I moved in to this house 11 years ago while I was at work my wife and her brother drove my 350 up on the lawn chained all the bushes out and had just about everyone in the neighborhood watching , I mean it must have been like OHHHHHH #### there goes the neighborhood the Clampets have just moved down the block


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeAce said:


> Since someone mentioned chipper winching I figure this is a good time to ask this. OK, when your winching something to the chipper and its getting close,do you have to stop and reposition the choke inorder to lift the end of the log/branch up and onto the feed chute? I mean, doesnt the end of log wanna get stuck under the chute? Then once its up there you would need to reposition the choke again,farther out, inorder to bring the end of the log into the feed wheels? I have chipped a mountian of brush in my life but never once have I even seen anyone chip with a winch and I was just wondering
> 
> It just seems like if the choke was close enough to the end of log/branch to clear the lip of the chute, wouldn't it be to easy to slip off ?



It's a fine line sometimes, but we always got away with about a foot or so. Even if we choked up a bit too far we would pause it close to the chute till the branch or log comes to a rest and then re engage the winch, at that angle it would momentarily raised the butt end long enough to clear the chute before horizonal movement catches up. It's a feel thing, ya get the hang of it. Then you just slip it off the end to reposition, or just slide it back enough to feed the butt into the wheels, pause, stow the winch and let it eat.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I seen a crew in San Diego that had a ramp on the back end, looked like they just added another piece to the door, that flipped out and locked in. Looked pretty sweet, they choked them and drug them right up the ramp, they were just a foot or so in, they would get it up there, stop, re-choke further back, get it going into the feed wheels, then stop again, drop the choker and then let it roll. You could tell they were a well lubricated crew, no talking, just doing, pretty quick too, they had a pretty good production line going. I have never had one with a winch either, but would like too! Would love to have a Morbark 2400xl, with the grapple and winch. Those things look too fun.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I seen a crew in San Diego that had a ramp on the back end, looked like they just added another piece to the door, that flipped out and locked in. Looked pretty sweet, they choked them and drug them right up the ramp, they were just a foot or so in, they would get it up there, stop, re-choke further back, get it going into the feed wheels, then stop again, drop the choker and then let it roll. You could tell they were a well lubricated crew, no talking, just doing, pretty quick too, they had a pretty good production line going. I have never had one with a winch either, but would like too! Would love to have a Morbark 2400xl, with the grapple and winch. Those things look too fun.



Its like tree man #### to watch a whole tree chipper work ... I mean I sometimes have to take a break to relieve myself if I watch it too long ..:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MarquisTree

View attachment 223364
View attachment 223365
View attachment 223366
View attachment 223367
View attachment 223368


Had a new chip truck and a forestry package along with 2 new chippers lettered last week, they came out real nice. The guys at AdPro Design to a real nice job 

Adpro Design Peabody MA | Vehicle Wraps Logos Website Design


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 223364
> View attachment 223365
> View attachment 223366
> View attachment 223367
> View attachment 223368
> 
> 
> Had a new chip truck and a forestry package along with 2 new chippers lettered last week, they came out real nice. The guys at AdPro Design to a real nice job
> 
> Adpro Design Peabody MA | Vehicle Wraps Logos Website Design


Ya know for as nice and clean all the trucks are your shop is a friggan mess , that place makes me itchy and I am just looking at some pics


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya know for as nice and clean all the trucks are your shop is a friggan mess , that place makes me itchy and I am just looking at some pics



Thanks eddie... its a working shop, gets cleaned up several times a week but there is always a few repairs in process any giving day, it would be nice to have 6 bays but for now we make due with what we got

Also most of the repairs happen between 4pm -3am, at that point we are not too worried about what the shop looks like


----------



## arborpros

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 223364
> View attachment 223365
> View attachment 223366
> View attachment 223367
> View attachment 223368
> 
> 
> Had a new chip truck and a forestry package along with 2 new chippers lettered last week, they came out real nice. The guys at AdPro Design to a real nice job
> 
> Adpro Design Peabody MA | Vehicle Wraps Logos Website Design



Looks awesome man. Great job.


----------



## arborpros

Knocked out a large black oak yesterday. About 36" DBH and 48" at the ground. First time in a long time I brought in a climber. I found the day to be rather boring and found myself edgy not being in the tree. Something I have to get used to I guess.


----------



## beastmaster

Had to dead wood 10 pines and firs yesterday. I got the job because the customer wanted them done spikelessly.
The Company owner ask me if I did pines I said sure. I get to the job up in Lake Arrowhead, all the trees are pretty crowded and are tall and skinny with little skinny thin branches, most have branches sloping downward too. 
There are no good branches on most of them to shoot a line over, and I ended up using some really Iffy tips for my SRT line. Not trusting any of the tie in I had to keep my lanyard around the trucks and inch up the SRT line. Pretty slow. Mean while I am hearing remarks from the peanut gallery," you going to finish those this week?", among others.
On several I had to tie both ends of the line to the same anchor point making a loop to keep the line from slipping off. Even then the 4 or 5 branches I was over were folding under the my weight.
The topper was when I tryed to inch my new 150ft Lava spliced climbing line(week old)over a tiny stub, with my pole saw(just put a new blade on it.)and the blade got caught in the rope, slicing it about a 1/4 of the way throu right in the middle.
This really bummed me out. My wife tried to cheer me up. Saying,"". now you have two new ropes". I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Had to dead wood 10 pines and firs yesterday. I got the job because the customer wanted them done spikelessly.
> The Company owner ask me if I did pines I said sure. I get to the job up in Lake Arrowhead, all the trees are pretty crowded and are tall and skinny with little skinny thin branches, most have branches sloping downward too.
> There are no good branches on most of them to shoot a line over, and I ended up using some really Iffy tips for my SRT line. Not trusting any of the tie in I had to keep my lanyard around the trucks and inch up the SRT line. Pretty slow. Mean while I am hearing remarks from the peanut gallery," you going to finish those this week?", among others.
> On several I had to tie both ends of the line to the same anchor point making a loop to keep the line from slipping off. Even then the 4 or 5 branches I was over were folding under the my weight.
> The topper was when I tryed to inch my new 150ft Lava spliced climbing line(week old)over a tiny stub, with my pole saw(just put a new blade on it.)and the blade got caught in the rope, slicing it about a 1/4 of the way throu right in the middle.
> This really bummed me out. My wife tried to cheer me up. Saying,"". now you have two new ropes". I wasn't feeling it.



Nice working up there. 
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

beastmaster said:


> The topper was when I tryed to inch my new 150ft Lava spliced climbing line(week old)over a tiny stub, with my pole saw(just put a new blade on it.)and the blade got caught in the rope, slicing it about a 1/4 of the way throu right in the middle.
> This really bummed me out. My wife tried to cheer me up. Saying,"". now you have two new ropes". I wasn't feeling it.



that's a bummer man


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Thanks eddie... its a working shop, gets cleaned up several times a week but there is always a few repairs in process any giving day, it would be nice to have 6 bays but for now we make due with what we got
> 
> Also most of the repairs happen between 4pm -3am, at that point we are not too worried about what the shop looks like



Ya we use eight bays with 14 foot doors and it's still a mess. We always find a way to fill it up. We are working on making a bay high enough that we can lift our buckets and other trucks up on a lift.


----------



## mattfr12

mattfr12 said:


> Ya we use eight bays with 14 foot doors and it's still a mess. We always find a way to fill it up. We are working on making a bay high enough that we can lift our buckets and other trucks up on a lift.



Had the building assembled by US steel wasn't to outrageous. 100 by 80. Worst part is I'm gonna have to move it next year as my family grows I gotta get us a house with a little more room. We found ten acres out in farmland that we are hoping we can run a tub grinder on still waiting to see if we can get all the permits.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Ya we use eight bays with 14 foot doors and it's still a mess. We always find a way to fill it up. We are working on making a bay high enough that we can lift our buckets and other trucks up on a lift.


Let's see them eight bays , I mean I worked for a guy who 60 trucks alone prolly 300 pieces of equipment and we only had 6 bays and a pit for big boys cause they rarely go up , so I would like to see a big shop like that.. Me I only got 2 but if my old lady boots me out that place is clean enough to sleep in


----------



## mattfr12

I'll take some pictures before we roll out tomorrow I'm at home now. We don't have enough trucks to fill it up but I built it with the intension of expansion. None of our equipment stays outside or below 50 degrees. It's right around 8k square feet.

Trucks fill up the first four bays then the rest is bobcats chippers and so on. One bay is like a workshop where the welding and so on happens has a 8 ton overhead crane. We use to pull motors flywheels out of chippers an other junk.

I've only ever posted pictures of two of our trucks. We run two buckets one forestry one rear mount elevator,tandem mack grapple, k-boom and hook lift then just a few one ton Chevy's. We don't own but currently have on lease a 60 ton grove for the remainder of our contract work then it goes back.

I never get anytime I gotta take pics of some of this stuff anyways for brochures and website. The pics I got of the other two I didn't even take.

None of our equipment has a phone number on it just bulldog llc

Can't wait for the next k- boom this first one was so sweet can't imagine what on that will lift 50 k will do

I'm on babysitting duty


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Let's see them eight bays , I mean I worked for a guy who 60 trucks alone prolly 300 pieces of equipment and we only had 6 bays and a pit for big boys cause they rarely go up , so I would like to see a big shop like that.. Me I only got 2 but if my old lady boots me out that place is clean enough to sleep in



The offer still stands to come hang out with us one day. You won't be disappointed. Posting pictures of shops and trucks and so on never really works out to good on here usually winds up with someone getting all fired up. One way or another.


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> Let's see them eight bays , I mean I worked for a guy who 60 trucks alone prolly 300 pieces of equipment and we only had 6 bays and a pit for big boys cause they rarely go up , so I would like to see a big shop like that.. Me I only got 2 but if my old lady boots me out that place is clean enough to sleep in



Mine isn't clean enough to sleep in cause I have so much crap stuffed in there, especially this time of year with salt and plows etc. But my camper is in there, so I sleep in that when needed:msp_w00t: No heat in the shop, too much just to have the gas meter running but heat in the camper works great.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> The offer still stands to come hang out with us one day. You won't be disappointed. Posting pictures of shops and trucks and so on never really works out to good on here usually winds up with someone getting all fired up. One way or another.


I have famiy out in DERRY PA which I believe is kinda close to you if I ever go there to visit I will come down and sling some wood with ya , believe I don't love tree work enough to drive 6 hours and do it , I get my fill here in joisey ... But thanks for the oFfer I would like to see sone ppics of the rental crane I mean OD poses with everything right down to backpack blowers so let's see some pics man if its all correct what can someone argue with ya about right ......


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I have famiy out in DERRY PA which I believe is kinda close to you if I ever go there to visit I will come down and sling some wood with ya , believe I don't love tree work enough to drive 6 hours and do it , I get my fill here in joisey ... But thanks for the oFfer I would like to see sone ppics of the rental crane I mean OD poses with everything right down to backpack blowers so let's see some pics man if its all correct what can someone argue with ya about right ......



Ya I'll post some pics. But people will find a way. We had to take around 200 trees off a hillside and it was the easiest way we could do it. The hillside is steep enough that it's hard to stand on.

I was taking a helmet cam with me for a while but in the morning a half hour of my time is finding my keys wallet and so on my kids hid.

Where gonna shoot some video soon the crane company is dishing out some big green on a film crew to take video of us using the k- boom for tree removal.


----------



## dbl612

*shop appearance*



MarquisTree said:


> Thanks eddie... its a working shop, gets cleaned up several times a week but there is always a few repairs in process any giving day, it would be nice to have 6 bays but for now we make due with what we got
> 
> Also most of the repairs happen between 4pm -3am, at that point we are not too worried about what the shop looks like



the new equipment didn't get there by accident. looks like the system is working, don't screw with it.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> The offer still stands to come hang out with us one day. You won't be disappointed. Posting pictures of shops and trucks and so on never really works out to good on here usually winds up with someone getting all fired up. One way or another.



No worries about that matt, TV is gone, he was the only one that got all bent outa shape everytime someone posted a pic of something shinny


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> No worries about that matt, TV is gone, he was the only one that got all bent outa shape everytime someone posted a pic of something shinny



I do like the colors you guys use I have been talking to a guy about painting the hoods of our trucks a different color to try and make them standout more.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> No worries about that matt, TV is gone, he was the only one that got all bent outa shape everytime someone posted a pic of something shinny



And shiny too


----------



## tree md

I went and knocked my little stump job out today ahead of the snow we are supposed to get. I'm scheduled for the next two snow days. We are only supposed to get 3 inches or so so if I can get in to them I will. Should be no problem as long as the ground stays frozen.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, SJ, I ran that short down in my Rayco. My toggle switch between the ignition and engage switch had gone bad. I replaced it and problem solved.


----------



## Jumper

This morning finished off packing in individual servings x 91 scalloped potato and beef stroganoff for a local walk in centre for people in transition...we cooked yesterday....I also made 31 two cup servings of pasta with meat sauce with the sauce I froze from the garden last summer and made about 50 turkey sandwiches which we took over there yesterday. A ministry at the Church I attend. Gotta do something with my time while not at work so volunteering fills the bill back to pounding nails framing for three days this upcoming week .


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Oh yeah, SJ, I ran that short down in my Rayco. My toggle switch between the ignition and engage switch had gone bad. I replaced it and problem solved.



glad ya found it. that's where I'll begin my search, hopefully its the same deal


----------



## Nailsbeats

Just got back from taking down a 4' Silver Maple, house and deck on 1 side. Lot's of big free falls threading the needle and making it rain. The guy took his clothes line down so I angled 3 long leads in between the steel T posts. He say's it's OK if you hit a post, I said I won't. A couple of those leads were the old cut and swing out at the last second, as I was only 10' off the ground and needed the hinge wood to hit the mark. That always makes for an intense slam when the butt finally comes off. Only rigged down 2 leads the rest either got bombed or set a pull rope and bombed em'. 

Felt good swinging from a rope today (although I would rather not on a Sunday), wife was at work too so I went for it. Have 2 saws to sharpen now, all those old Silvers have dirt in the middle.


----------



## treeclimber101

Nailsbeats said:


> Just got back from taking down a 4' Silver Maple, house and deck on 1 side. Lot's of big free falls threading the needle and making it rain. The guy took his clothes line down so I angled 3 long leads in between the steel T posts. He say's it's OK if you hit a post, I said I won't. A couple of those leads were the old cut and swing out at the last second, as I was only 10' off the ground and needed the hinge wood to hit the mark. That always makes for an intense slam when the butt finally comes off. Only rigged down 2 leads the rest either got bombed or set a pull rope and bombed em'.
> 
> Felt good swinging from a rope today (although I would rather not on a Sunday), wife was at work too so I went for it. Have 2 saws to sharpen now, all those old Silvers have dirt in the middle.


and man are they stump teeth destroyers , I mean I can retooth a cutter take out 1 silver stump and when I am done there half wiped


----------



## tree md

I did 10 stumps today and broke a tooth on the stumper. Had to use my last spare... Gonna buy a complete new set this week.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treeclimber101 said:


> and man are they stump teeth destroyers , I mean I can retooth a cutter take out 1 silver stump and when I am done there half wiped



Yeah they are. I have the Greenteeth on my super duper stumper (lol) and I tackled a couple big dogs (old Silvers) in front of the Bank with it, cashed out the teeth when finnished (just had to rotate them again, lol).


----------



## treeclimber101

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah they are. I have the Greenteeth on my super duper stumper (lol) and I tackled a couple big dogs (old Silvers) in front of the Bank with it, cashed out the teeth when finnished (just had to rotate them again, lol).


I run the yellow jackets and for 200 bucks I get about a good month outta a set, and I must say I love them , I did also put a brand new wheel on my machine when I made the switch and I couldn't be happier with that little cutter ...


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> Had the building assembled by US steel wasn't to outrageous. 100 by 80. Worst part is I'm gonna have to move it next year as my family grows I gotta get us a house with a little more room. We found ten acres out in farmland that we are hoping we can run a tub grinder on still waiting to see if we can get all the permits.



I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3 buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have

View attachment 223497


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3impressive buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have
> 
> View attachment 223497


yea dude I am good at spending other peoples money and seriously each one of those trucks should be behind its own garage door , I mean you got them 3 stacked there , comon what if you wanna just take that chip truck all the way in the back its gotta take a half hour. Of jockying , you need to call bulldogs guys and at least get a roof over that place , you got your own traffic jam there of green and whites ...


----------



## arborpros

MarquisTree said:


> I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3impressive buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have
> 
> View attachment 223497



You have a hell of a fleet there. You should be proud.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3impressive buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have
> 
> View attachment 223497



I paid less than 40k an acre I'm in commercial but not in a major business districts. I wanted to get away from a lot of stuff like houses an other companies so I don't run into interference when it's time to run a tub grinder eight hours a day.

I'm only currently on two acres the next location is ten that cost a little over 400k it's in a farming community this way we won't be the only ones making noise.

The whole goal with the move is so we can process and turn a profit from our own waste. It can cost me 400-500 a week to dump in summer months. The recycling plant isn't fond of us because we usually bring in anywhere from ten to twenty foot sections.

If I needed anything it would be good help it has been me and another climber cutting for the last four years and I'm getting beat. Climbing and doing all the bid work is getting insane.

I made my wife quite her job to help me out I just got her the audio books for cert arb .


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3 buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have
> 
> View attachment 223497



Two acres at 800k an acre would tap me out I couldn't afford it. That is steep. You guys have the only other operation I was impressed with. Seems like you run a respectable service.

The building was actually the cheap part you can do a 100by 60 for less than fifty grand all depends what you want to go along with it


----------



## mattfr12

arborpros said:


> You have a hell of a fleet there. You should be proud.



Theirs over a million in trucks and equipment sitting in that picture. We just got a quote from FEVA for 190grand for a rear mount elevator with 4x4. Those two buckets you can call 350k


----------



## MarquisTree

It should have read 3 buckets not 3 impressive ... most of my posts are done from my phone and my DROID does weird things with auto correct


----------



## mattfr12

Marquis did you guys have to do any type of cut back after the economy tanked. I was building my business right as it was going down the s hitter so i didn't have a bunch of revenue one year that disappeared the next.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> It should have read 3 buckets not 3 impressive ... most of my posts are done from my phone and my DROID does weird things with auto correct



I switched to apple and couldn't go back now. I'm on an iPad now it does everything. I email the clients an estimate with a picture of their tree attached before I leave the property.can even print it. With the iCloud I can also pull it up from my phone or desktop be that their all apple. You can even daw on the picture to describe what your gonna reduce or take off.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Theirs over a million in trucks and equipment sitting in that picture. We just got a quote from FEVA for 190grand for a rear mount elevator with 4x4. Those two buckets you can call 350k


matt if you play your cards right maybe just maybe you could have trucks stacked bumper to bumper all with the bulldog on the door . You and marquis should team up you can pet all his trucks and he would have someplace where he could get his international fleet outta the rain ...it actually looks like a dealer where some D bag saleman f'd up and ordered 10 identical trucks all painted the same color


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> Marquis did you guys have to do any type of cut back after the economy tanked. I was building my business right as it was going down the s hitter so i didn't have a bunch of revenue one year that disappeared the next.



We have been very fortunate, we have had somelarge projects that started up when things slowed down, we have been fortunate to continue to grow


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> matt if you play your cards right maybe just maybe you could have trucks stacked bumper to bumper all with the bulldog on the door . You and marquis should team up you can pet all his trucks and he would have someplace where he could get his international fleet outta the rain ...it actually looks like a dealer where some D bag saleman f'd up and ordered 10 identical trucks all painted the same color



I think we are at the tipping pointe in size. If I want to go bigger it would cost a lot and I'm not sure if I want to take that on. Three crews is where I'm gonna stop. Where at the pointe now where I can go without work for a long time and stay alive. Continue pushing the envelope it can go bad and does sometimes. I'm happy with where I'm at.

We are over a million in equipment the two booms is 550k our oldest truck is 2006 I think I did good only been on my own for 6 years my total startup budget was like fifty grand.


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> ...it actually looks like a dealer where some D bag saleman f'd up and ordered 10 identical trucks all painted the same color



You come up with some funny #### eddie...your boy asinine ever going to answer a question?


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys on Eastern Standard Time are up late.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> You guys on Eastern Standard Time are up late.
> Jeff



Ya I don't get much sleep.


----------



## Zale

MarquisTree said:


> I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3 buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have
> 
> View attachment 223497



Nice pile of wood. What do you end up doing with it? Once you cleared that pile out, looks like you would have a lot more room.


----------



## [email protected]

*Jealous?*



MarquisTree said:


> I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3 buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have
> 
> View attachment 223497



You're jealous? Wow makes my little one bucket, one chipper, dump trailer, setup look so insignificant!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, DAMMIT, thanks for making me realize how tiny and puny I AM!, LOL. Both of ya should be proud. Lots of hard work sitting there.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> I am very jealous of your shop, I wish we had more space. I took this pic a few months ago, our crane is inside and there is still 3 buckets, 3 Chippers, and one chip truck not in the picture. Not sure what land costs in your area but an acre of heavy industrial with a simple building on it goes for over $800k. We have to use everything we have
> 
> View attachment 223497



That's awesome man! My yard looks like a miniature version of what you got goin on there.

Now that everything but the chip box is payed off, I'm starting to lose interest though. Been thinking of getting into something less stressful, and just running the tree thing on the side. Maybe get into cleaning swimming pools or some ####... I saw a guy pulling a little trailer with a motorcycle down south one time. He had it all set up with the net to skim the top and all. Seems like that would be a pretty good deal..


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I run the yellow jackets and for 200 bucks I get about a good month outta a set, and I must say I love them , I did also put a brand new wheel on my machine when I made the switch and I couldn't be happier with that little cutter ...



What stumper you running? I can't decide if I want to go green teeth or the yellow jackets on my SC252. It's brand new and I haven't done anything with it yet (too much snow)


----------



## deevo

arborpros said:


> You have a hell of a fleet there. You should be proud.



Ditto! Awesome fleet Marquis Tree!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> What stumper you running? I can't decide if I want to go green teeth or the yellow jackets on my SC252. It's brand new and I haven't done anything with it yet (too much snow)


a 352


----------



## tree md

Snow, snow, go away.


----------



## treeman75

I just signed me and my main guy up for the EHAP from TCIA. Its a free class and we get the book and dvd and some education that could save our lives.


----------



## treeman75

Its snowing here too 5-6". I was thinking about getting the mini out but its some light fluffy stuff.


----------



## swyman

treeman75 said:


> I just signed me and my main guy up for the EHAP from TCIA. Its a free class and we get the book and dvd and some education that could save our lives.



Me too, just got off line. Also ordered tree climber 101 vid and 2 dvd rigging set. Been doing it from rigging experience from working construction Millwright but I will say there is more to trees and doing it correctly/safely. Joined the TCIA in Jan and with this class I have made money! Hopefully with these DVD's just might amke me more efficient/safe? The more I learn the better


----------



## tree md

Light snow here. Maybe two inches but it's still coming down. Gonna see what it looks like this afternoon. I am supposed to prune a storm damaged tree today. We'll see. The problem for me is not getting out in the snow, it's watching out for the other idiots on the road. No one here knows how to drive in it. I got my driver's license and learned how to drive in Mass so 2 inches is nothing to me. Already wrecks all over the place. I might just back everything up a day this week. Snow is supposed to be gone tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

No snow on the ground here. I guess we had all ours on october 31st. Works for me.


----------



## superjunior

that snow is heading this way, supposed to get 2-4 inches tomorrow. man I hate it, does nothing but cost me money. I keep telling myself this is the last year I'm plowing, not sure what else I'd do to tho. Can't do tree work when its like this - I can't even get the tree trucks out of the driveway or into customers yards when we're snowed in. 

Cracks me up when people ask if we give "winter discounts". Yeah OK, a 2 hour job will now take me 4 hours cause of the snow, and you want a discount?


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> I just signed me and my main guy up for the EHAP from TCIA. Its a free class and we get the book and dvd and some education that could save our lives.



Good for you, it's well worth it!


----------



## deevo

superjunior said:


> that snow is heading this way, supposed to get 2-4 inches tomorrow. man I hate it, does nothing but cost me money. I keep telling myself this is the last year I'm plowing, not sure what else I'd do to tho. Can't do tree work when its like this - I can't even get the tree trucks out of the driveway or into customers yards when we're snowed in.
> 
> Cracks me up when people ask if we give "winter discounts". Yeah OK, a 2 hour job will now take me 4 hours cause of the snow, and you want a discount?



For sure! We got 20 cm here over the weekend, and your right it's more of a PITA to get the snow off everything and go do a job. None the less, i don't drop my prices in the winter, it is what it is! Another local CO. lowballed me on a job last week, and the customer asked if i would match there price (which was $800 less then mine) I said not a chance, not worth getting everything out for! I got 2 other jobs for more $ after that one went to the lowballer! Supposed to be mild again here this week! Gonna knock some willows down on a lake/ice Weds


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> We have been very fortunate, we have had somelarge projects that started up when things slowed down, we have been fortunate to continue to grow



Ya larger projects are what allowed me to buy some cool toys. I'm glad your in a different state marquis. Leaves me to be the only big clubber around. The job where on now took almost three months.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Come on matt, don't forget about your biggest compition. You know the guy with the van and tractor.


----------



## tree md

Well today is a wash. Got a confirmation from everyone on the delay. Glad too, I always worry a little bit when I have to delay. Next two-three days are referral work though and those tend to want you to do the work over anyone else.

Kind of makes me feel good that some of the people that I do and have done business with for years want me to do their work. One is someone who has done some of my advertising (as well as many other tree services) for years and another is one of the city managers over the green waste office.


----------



## swyman

Took this little limb going over the house this morning. Then went to grandma's house and she wants me to remove this nice little Hickory? I say just clean it up, what would you do? And here is my dirty stable. It is out of control, have to clean it up.

View attachment 223634
View attachment 223635


----------



## swyman

And the messy shop

View attachment 223636


----------



## tree MDS

swyman said:


> And the messy shop
> 
> View attachment 223636



That's a nice looking shop man! 

As far as the hickory goes, I would just clean it up a bit and maybe reduce some of the ends to prevent storm damage. Tree doesn't look like it's bothering anyone by being there..


----------



## swyman

tree MDS said:


> That's a nice looking shop man!
> 
> As far as the hickory goes, I would just clean it up a bit and maybe reduce some of the ends to prevent storm damage. Tree doesn't look like it's bothering anyone by being there..



That's exactly what I was thinking. It does leave a little mess on the cement there but it is a nice tree and the largest on the lot. With a little tlc should not be as bad except for the nuts! Thanks on the shop. My ADHD prevents me from keeping it clean. Once in a while I get the time and in the right mood and get it cleaned up pretty nice.


----------



## tree md

Sometimes older people would just rather have the tree removed than have to deal with the mess. I had one guy that was 92 have me remove three gorgeous Pin Oaks a few years back because he was tired of having to clean up the leaves. It was a competitive bid and someone was going to do the work so it might as well have been me. I thought I was going to be hanged by the neighborhood before I got out of there... I was looking for one of the Greenies in there to chain themselves to a tree... :hmm3grin2orange:

I agree, the tree looks fine to me. It does appear that someone may have made a large cut behind the branch collar on the stem but it's not clearly discernible in the pic. Anyway, I would try to talk her into leaving it.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Come on matt, don't forget about your biggest compition. You know the guy with the van and tractor.



Ya old AA is always slapping me around on bids.  I drove by yesterday and Thier cutting the side off of the van so they can mount a k-boom on it. Like the A-team. But in all seriousness davey- and Bartlett are way over priced on the larger stuff makes it easy for me to get top dollar or what is top dollar for me.

The stuff we have been even working in all year they wouldn't even consider a company without a crane. We had to lease a 60 ton and still came out on top. we don't do a hole lot of single tree removals right by AA"s house we has to cut down every tree within fifty foot of the lines for over two miles.

Next year we are doing a lot for state road work I been logging it with a GPS. Hazard trees along the road, and making better visibility around turns.

Once you start doing this kind of stuff I found it easier to get work. To many guys operate without comp half of the jobs I bid I win by default guys can't meet the requirements. No comp, in adequate insurance, or equipment. Two of the state bids we work on requires a crane. That's why I did the boom.

I wouldn't be surprised if half the tree services ran without comp. it's expensive but opens up a whole new ball game.


----------



## swyman

mattfr12 said:


> Ya old AA is always slapping me around on bids.  I drove by yesterday and Thier cutting the side off of the van so they can mount a k-boom on it. Like the A-team. But in all seriousness davey- and Bartlett are way over priced on the larger stuff makes it easy for me to get top dollar or what is top dollar for me.
> 
> The stuff we have been even working in all year they wouldn't even consider a company without a crane. We had to lease a 60 ton and still came out on top. we don't do a hole lot of single tree removals right by AA"s house we has to cut down every tree within fifty foot of the lines for over two miles.
> 
> Next year we are doing a lot for state road work I been logging it with a GPS. Hazard trees along the road, and making better visibility around turns.
> 
> Once you start doing this kind of stuff I found it easier to get work. To many guys operate without comp half of the jobs I bid I win by default guys can't meet the requirements. No comp, in adequate insurance, or equipment. Two of the state bids we work on requires a crane. That's why I did the boom.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if half the tree services ran without comp. it's expensive but opens up a whole new ball game.



They usually post in the local papers about municiple work but how do you find out about state work? I worked for MDOT last winter and there is way more trees that are marked than they have manpower or time to remove. If they ever did open it up for bid I sure would like a crack at it. Nobody at the state garage knows where to find out.


----------



## Jumper

Applied for a couple of jobs, did two loads of wash, am meeting a friend for lunch, have a medical for a job I do not really want at 1400 hrs and am meeting a prospective landlord to have a look at a condo I am interested in moving into 1 March.


----------



## mattfr12

swyman said:


> They usually post in the local papers about municiple work but how do you find out about state work? I worked for MDOT last winter and there is way more trees that are marked than they have manpower or time to remove. If they ever did open it up for bid I sure would like a crack at it. Nobody at the state garage knows where to find out.



A lot of them surprisingly enough contacted us we did ten miles of road for a water authority this last summer. But I'm registered with FEMA so you get called out for disasters. And most of it is public info that is put in news papers.


----------



## TreeAce

Was on the second day of a cream puff job this morning when the chipper froze up. It wasnt even that cold, only 24 degrees. I dont get it. I let it set a minute and started it. It ran for a minute but sounded like it wasnt getting up to full RPMs and then just cut out. I did that a few times. I had added diesel additive, the anti gel stuff,on Friday and filled up at a local truck stop so I know the fuel is good. When I got back to the shop it was 37 degrees out and the SOB started right up and screamed. I idled it down, engaged the clutch, idled it up and let it run about 10 minutes. No problem. She was running great. Sounded just like it always does at full RPMs. I guess I will change the fuel filter and see what happens.

One good thing today, I bought a few trees and they threw in a house! The seller accepted our offer and the bank dude said we are approved so I guess we are movin on up like the Jeffersons....


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Was on the second day of a cream puff job this morning when the chipper froze up. It wasnt even that cold, only 24 degrees. I dont get it. I let it set a minute and started it. It ran for a minute but sounded like it wasnt getting up to full RPMs and then just cut out. I did that a few times. I had added diesel additive, the anti gel stuff,on Friday and filled up at a local truck stop so I know the fuel is good. When I got back to the shop it was 37 degrees out and the SOB started right up and screamed. I idled it down, engaged the clutch, idled it up and let it run about 10 minutes. No problem. She was running great. Sounded just like it always does at full RPMs. I guess I will change the fuel filter and see what happens.
> 
> One good thing today, I bought a few trees and they threw in a house! The seller accepted our offer and the bank dude said we are approved so I guess we are movin on up like the Jeffersons....



congrats man!


----------



## sprung22

TreeAce said:


> Was on the second day of a cream puff job this morning when the chipper froze up. It wasnt even that cold, only 24 degrees. I dont get it. I let it set a minute and started it. It ran for a minute but sounded like it wasnt getting up to full RPMs and then just cut out. I did that a few times. I had added diesel additive, the anti gel stuff,on Friday and filled up at a local truck stop so I know the fuel is good. When I got back to the shop it was 37 degrees out and the SOB started right up and screamed. I idled it down, engaged the clutch, idled it up and let it run about 10 minutes. No problem. She was running great. Sounded just like it always does at full RPMs. I guess I will change the fuel filter and see what happens.
> 
> One good thing today, I bought a few trees and they threw in a house! The seller accepted our offer and the bank dude said we are approved so I guess we are movin on up like the Jeffersons....



Congrats!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

William88 said:


> Wait!-- what windshield" >? I have callouses and not from driving!



Oh please elaborate on your interesting post!!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Hung all my sheetrock over the last week and got the first coat of mud on today. With all the experience I'm getting, I might go buy a toolbelt and start a carpentry business.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Kitchen is just about done, waiting on cabinets. The river looks pretty good from the back porch as long as it stays down there and out of my house.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Hung all my sheetrock over the last week and got the first coat of mud on today. With all the experience I'm getting, I might go buy a toolbelt and start a carpentry business.



Lmao ok but my man gotta pick up production ya know


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao ok but my man gotta pick up production ya know



Well, I was thinking once my new toolbelt gets here, that'll about triple my efficiency.


----------



## tree md

I changed a toggle switch in my stumper the other day... I think I'll be a mechanic when I grow up... Oh, Oh, I got it, I'll be an electrician!!!


----------



## no tree to big

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, I was thinking once my new toolbelt gets here, that'll about triple my efficiency.



just wear a hoodie and some baggy pants with big pockets, it'll be just like a tool belt


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I changed a toggle switch in my stumper the other day... I think I'll be a mechanic when I grow up... Oh, Oh, I got it, I'll be an electrician!!!



And it only took you a week and a half to diagnose the problem too! Man, with turn around times like that you could make at least a hundred bucks a week! #### this treework ####, I can mechanic like a mofo, I wired up my 4runners window a few weeks back, and it was only my third attempt! I just KNOW it's gonna work this time!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBgcl2ZoAv4&context=C3ac11d5ADOEgsToPDskKk9muki7z3VTXRvIoZ1SAX


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> And it only took you a week and a half to diagnose the problem too! Man, with turn around times like that you could make at least a hundred bucks a week! #### this treework ####, I can mechanic like a mofo, I wired up my 4runners window a few weeks back, and it was only my third attempt! I just KNOW it's gonna work this time!
> VIDEO0001.3gp - YouTube



That's no fair Chris, you know I had to take a beer break...


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, I was thinking once my new toolbelt gets here, that'll about triple my efficiency.



Lol well if you can sell it you may make a dollar


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> That's no fair Chris, you know I had to take a beer break...



But of course! Great thing about owning your own biz is you can write that #### off!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Kitchen is just about done, waiting on cabinets. The river looks pretty good from the back porch as long as it stays down there and out of my house.



This thread sure has gone to chit.Guys posting about doing laundry,building cabinets and doing dishes.
My Biatch work for the day was doing 4 estimates, picking up cabling supplies and a new 460 with a full wrap and the big dawgs, boring I know anyone mop a floor today?


----------



## tree md

Well, I'm writing it off for the night. Finally got a decent sized tree to do in the morning. Bedtime for Bonzo.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> But of course! Great thing about owning your own biz is you can write that #### off!



I agree until you find you have more write offs than income


----------



## Blakesmaster

I do got to find a way to write off my beer expenditures. A Sam Adams stress management course? Only 15 bucks a night. What a steal!


----------



## tree md

mr. holden wood said:


> This thread sure has gone to chit.Guys posting about doing laundry,building cabinets and doing dishes.
> My Biatch work for the day was doing 4 estimates, picking up cabling supplies and a new 460 with a full wrap and the big dawgs, boring I know anyone mop a floor today?



I sat home in my Jammies all day and watched it snow... But I'll prolly do better tomorrow than you will all month. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> This thread sure has gone to chit.Guys posting about doing laundry,building cabinets and doing dishes.
> My Biatch work for the day was doing 4 estimates, picking up cabling supplies and a new 460 with a full wrap and the big dawgs, boring I know anyone mop a floor today?



Oh, no ####?!?!?!? You got the big dawgs!?!?!?!? How'd you manage that? That's pretty ####in awesome. Man, I wish I had the big dawgs too. Oh, man, does your penis feel better after that, cause that's gotta give you at least in inch or two down there. Holy ####. Big dawgs... I just can't get over it...you mean, the ones that aren't the regular dawgs, right? The ones that are bigger? Wow, man, that's ####in' cool.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I do got to find a way to write off my beer expenditures. A Sam Adams stress management course? Only 15 bucks a night. What a steal!



If you go long form and share one with customer employee its considerable as entertainment or dining accommodating client etc.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh, no ####?!?!?!? You got the big dawgs!?!?!?!? How'd you manage that? That's pretty ####in awesome. Man, I wish I had the big dawgs too. Oh, man, does your penis feel better after that, cause that's gotta give you at least in inch or two down there. Holy ####. Big dawgs... I just can't get over it...you mean, the ones that aren't the regular dawgs, right? The ones that are bigger? Wow, man, that's ####in' cool.



All that jealousy sure is flattering, I got a crane job tomorrow ill post some pics, maybe you could paint the kitchen I sure would love to see a few of those shots.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> All that jealousy sure is flattering, I got a crane job tomorrow ill post some pics, maybe you could paint the kitchen I sure would love to see a few of those shots.



Dude, my brush work is downright nasty. Like poetry in motion sloppin that #### all over the mother ####ing wall like a bad ass. I'd sure love to see some pics of you hackin' it up in the tree though. You graduate up from that 200 for crane work yet, or you still settin 10 spider legs and whittling with that lil topper?


----------



## no tree to big

International 4900 truck - Trovit Cars
came across this bad boy surfin the web would make a nice log truck with a box on the back


----------



## [email protected]

*Congratulations!*

One good thing today, I bought a few trees and they threw in a house! The seller accepted our offer and the bank dude said we are approved so I guess we are movin on up like the Jeffersons....[/QUOTE]

Hey, Way to go! Hope ya do well!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## TimberMcPherson

started the day getting the gas out of one of my diesel trucks and my diesel chipper after my guys thought it needed more octane. sigh.


----------



## tree MDS

Realized I never got an order confirmation from southco on the toolbox and headache rack yesterday, so I called and left the guy a message. Hopefully he gets back to me today. He said he put the order in, but I never even put anything down on the work, and without a confirmation I'm a little worried. I would almost rather just pay for the stuff now and done with it... something about spending that kind of money in the middle of winter just doesn't feel right. 

That and still waiting on the new compressor so we can get jamming on the chipper paint job. I'm probably gonna be almost broke again after all this, but I'm gonna have some sweet stuff!! Lol.


----------



## TreeAce

[email protected] said:


> One good thing today, I bought a few trees and they threw in a house! The seller accepted our offer and the bank dude said we are approved so I guess we are movin on up like the Jeffersons....



Hey, Way to go! Hope ya do well!:msp_biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Thx for all the "likes" guys. Sounds like we get keys March 25.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruning a pin oak and removing a couple 40ft dead spruce's, oak is a climber and I am so NOT feeling it today! Up at 2, had to stretch my neck out, then get it to crack, sounds like your stepping on bubble wrap, get a little relief but still so tight, feels like I am in a brace. Hopefully it loosen's up! If not, oh well, gotta make the donuts.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Realized I never got an order confirmation from southco on the toolbox and headache rack yesterday, so I called and left the guy a message. Hopefully he gets back to me today. He said he put the order in, but I never even put anything down on the work, and without a confirmation I'm a little worried. I would almost rather just pay for the stuff now and done with it... something about spending that kind of money in the middle of winter just doesn't feel right.
> 
> That and still waiting on the new compressor so we can get jamming on the chipper paint job. I'm probably gonna be almost broke again after all this, but I'm gonna have some sweet stuff!! Lol.



I'd stay on him. I hate it when you think something is being done, only to find out that the order is still sitting on a desk. I hear ya on spending the money. You would have spent it on something tho, might as well be something ya need! Even if I don't really need anything, I always budget money to buy toys. Once a month I go to Vermeer and buy stuff, whether it be extra or something new.You tho, are buying BIG toys! 


"Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it"


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Realized I never got an order confirmation from southco on the toolbox and headache rack yesterday, so I called and left the guy a message. Hopefully he gets back to me today. He said he put the order in, but I never even put anything down on the work, and without a confirmation I'm a little worried. I would almost rather just pay for the stuff now and done with it... something about spending that kind of money in the middle of winter just doesn't feel right.
> 
> That and still waiting on the new compressor so we can get jamming on the chipper paint job. I'm probably gonna be almost broke again after all this, but I'm gonna have some sweet stuff!! Lol.



You can't go wrong putting your money into your equipment. Only way to lose there is if someone steals it from you.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Realized I never got an order confirmation from southco on the toolbox and headache rack yesterday, so I called and left the guy a message. Hopefully he gets back to me today. He said he put the order in, but I never even put anything down on the work, and without a confirmation I'm a little worried. I would almost rather just pay for the stuff now and done with it... something about spending that kind of money in the middle of winter just doesn't feel right.
> 
> That and still waiting on the new compressor so we can get jamming on the chipper paint job. I'm probably gonna be almost broke again after all this, but I'm gonna have some sweet stuff!! Lol.



I hear ya. we just picked up our chipper truck yesterday (after dumping a nice chunk of change on new clutch, throwout bearing and some other work) and drove it strait to a welding place to get a price on torching off the bed top and adding about 18 in to give us more height/capacity. He's gonna call this morning with a quote. If the price is right or even bearable we're having that done then it goes to the suspension place for new beefier springs. From there its going to the body shop for some front end patching, a whole new paint job and company graphics. All that and dumping a couple k$ into the stump grinders and $$ into a new website.. in the middle of winter...

I'm gambling on an early and VERY productive spring


----------



## superjunior

Just thought I'd add that this website has been a great motivational tool for me. A breath of fresh air. Really the only place that I know of where I could come and talk trees with other tree care pros. Things started getting kinda dull, I donno repetitious even. Now I'm starting to step up my game again. Glad I found this place


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SJ. Moving your dump top up would be a fairly easy task. Why dont you save yourself some money and do it yourself. #### come on out here and I'll be happy to cut your top off and re weld it on for you. I like fabricating.


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Just thought I'd add that this website has been a great motivational tool for me. A breath of fresh air. Really the only place that I know of where I could come and talk trees with other tree care pros. Things started getting kinda dull, I donno repetitious even. Now I'm starting to step up my game again. Glad I found this place



Good point! It's the same for me. I was stuck in the rut observing my local competition and kinda stuck in that same old minset. It's nice to come on here and gain some different insight. My years here (all the ass busting has been fun too!) have definitely helped me step up my game. 

And I hear you guys on investing in your equipment. I kinda look at it like I have to make leaps to the next tier when I can. That's how I bought the cab and chassis for my International. That year I grossed like 20 or 25k more than the year before, so I dropped 20 on that, just to get it out of my account before it went to something else. Like scott said, you wind up spending it on something anyway. I kinda feel good about putting some of my recent good fortune with the storm back into the economy too.. doing my part, if you will.

Now where are my damn toys!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Good point! It's the same for me. I was stuck in the rut observing my local competition and kinda stuck in that same old minset. It's nice to come on here and gain some different insight. My years here (all the ass busting has been fun too!) have definitely helped me step up my game.
> 
> And I hear you guys on investing in your equipment. I kinda look at it like I have to make leaps to the next tier when I can. That's how I bought the cab and chassis for my International. That year I grossed like 20 or 25k more than the year before, so I dropped 20 on that, just to get it out of my account before it went to something else. Like scott said, you wind up spending it on something anyway. I kinda feel good about putting some of my recent good fortune with the storm back into the economy too.. doing my part, if you will.
> 
> Now where are my damn toys!!




You're such an altruist. I'm sure Dupont appreciates it. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> You're such an altruist. I'm sure Dupont appreciates it. lol



BTW, how's that kitchen coming along? You ever find those stencils Laura wanted and get them on and popping?


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> SJ. Moving your dump top up would be a fairly easy task. Why dont you save yourself some money and do it yourself. #### come on out here and I'll be happy to cut your top off and re weld it on for you. I like fabricating.



hell I'd have it done here, got 220 and a crane to lift the top off - too much snow..I think these guys are going to be fairly reasonable. thanks for the offer bro

Got a couple jobs that have to be done next week. Probably going to have to pack all the brush on the crane truck and the little crane/dump truck. Haven't used that old girl in a while


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> BTW, how's that kitchen coming along? You ever find those stencils Laura wanted and get them on and popping?



#### that kitchen! Think today I'm gonna rummage around, see if I can't find my balls, and take a long drive on some dirt roads. After I make Laura breakfast that is. Wouldn't want her to wake up cranky.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> #### that kitchen! Think today I'm gonna rummage around, see if I can't find my balls, and take a long drive on some dirt roads. After I make Laura breakfast that is. Wouldn't want her to wake up cranky.



Might wanna check inside your vaginal canal. Just saying.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> Might wanna check inside your vaginal canal. Just saying.



:msp_scared:


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Might wanna check inside your vaginal canal. Just saying.



That's what I'm trying to do! I don't cook breakfast for no good reason!


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> :msp_scared:



He brought it on himself by supporting my freedom! lol.

I should really try and do something productive here at some point..


----------



## swyman

Went to check the ground to see if there was enough frost on a job I bid back in November that the HO wanted to wait till it was froze. Was to take off a huge Maple limb going over house and lift the tree up a little, lift up another Maple on side of the house and clear some hazard limbs and take the dead limbs off a pine. He actually wanted me to "top" the 2 Maples but I was able to talk him out of it. Well to my suprise when I pulled up, he had someone else do it and was a total disaster. The huge limb on the front Maple was down but they left about 6' coming off the trunk (really looked bad, is about 24" DIA) and they totally ruined the Maple on the side. Topped everything over 50' and they were all about 8-10" DIA cactus looking thing, I should have taken pics, just ruined what was a very nice healthy tree and then took almost every limb off of one side of that pine. Most of the people who ask me to top their trees (which I don't) are old timers. I don't understand how they think that it looks good??? They also took down a Linden at his son's house I had bid and looked like that went ok. That was a bummer because I actually had it bid right and would have been a nice down payment for that stump grinder but that's how it goes. Just distraught on the hack job. This was the last job on my board. Guess it's time to take care of that rust on the bottom of my chip box!


----------



## sgreanbeans

FML!!! So I get there to remove the white pine (thought it was a spruce, couldn't remember) guys forgot to load my gaffs! Get'er down anyhow, just not as easy as I thought. Get into the oak, snow and ice all over the tops of the branches and I gotta go out to the tips to work. Must have snowed more there, they are about 8 miles north of us. Had at least 2", we were barely dusted. Get them, but with much hate, feet kept slipping on the snow and ice. Find out that the HO is in Florida, so gotta wait to get paid. Gotta wait for snow to melt off the roof. They added some branches from another oak, branch is laying on the roof by a power head, so we need to get up there. Roof is 8/12 pitch so, no go with da snow. Stupid little climb, but feel like I have been in a tree for a week straight, that is lame. Oh well! I could be getting shot at or I could have been born in Syria, so I guess I shouldn't ##### to much.

Still California bound, couldn't happen any faster. Told him that if he needs me now. I'll go. I'll park my stuff and let it sit for the time being, if that means I can take a break from going up, I'm down! 

Wife is on me about selling the name and all the media, client list and contact list. I dunno bout that, not sure if I even want to mess with all that. Got it set so my disability pay will cover the little payment I have. So I really don't need to worry about selling the stuff right away, but don't want to leave it on my F-I-L to handle it for me when I move out there. 

My "Q" to you all, my brodders, what kind of numba should I put to that sort a thing. Figured I would get the cost of the site, as if I paid full price, then deduct some since he did it for free for me. But the client/contact list, name, etc. I have no clue. I have many hi-end clients that do not go to bid, just call me, what is something like that worth? Biz name has great rep, not one unhappy customer and no accidents. A few mean neighbors tho!

If need be, I can move this to the 101 thread!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> FML!!! So I get there to remove the white pine (thought it was a spruce, couldn't remember) guys forgot to load my gaffs! Get'er down anyhow, just not as easy as I thought. Get into the oak, snow and ice all over the tops of the branches and I gotta go out to the tips to work. Must have snowed more there, they are about 8 miles north of us. Had at least 2", we were barely dusted. Get them, but with much hate, feet kept slipping on the snow and ice. Find out that the HO is in Florida, so gotta wait to get paid. Gotta wait for snow to melt off the roof. They added some branches from another oak, branch is laying on the roof by a power head, so we need to get up there. Roof is 8/12 pitch so, no go with da snow. Stupid little climb, but feel like I have been in a tree for a week straight, that is lame. Oh well! I could be getting shot at or I could have been born in Syria, so I guess I shouldn't ##### to much.
> 
> Still California bound, couldn't happen any faster. Told him that if he needs me now. I'll go. I'll park my stuff and let it sit for the time being, if that means I can take a break from going up, I'm down!
> 
> Wife is on me about selling the name and all the media, client list and contact list. I dunno bout that, not sure if I even want to mess with all that. Got it set so my disability pay will cover the little payment I have. So I really don't need to worry about selling the stuff right away, but don't want to leave it on my F-I-L to handle it for me when I move out there.
> 
> My "Q" to you all, my brodders, what kind of numba should I put to that sort a thing. Figured I would get the cost of the site, as if I paid full price, then deduct some since he did it for free for me. But the client/contact list, name, etc. I have no clue. I have many hi-end clients that do not go to bid, just call me, what is something like that worth? Biz name has great rep, not one unhappy customer and no accidents. A few mean neighbors tho!
> 
> If need be, I can move this to the 101 thread!



My guess would be to use profit loss statement as a guide and to show would be buyer the value then haggle a price. The bottom line is if you sell to someone you know will uphold the principals you earned You may want to help him if no one in mind just set a price and let high bidder have it. If he does shoddy work and loses customers it ain't your fault. jmo.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just got off the tely with the lawyer. I can sell the name and have them get their own EIN, COOL! Not going to give up my books, dats miya biznass! He said, who ever will just come in and sign new filing with the state, I close out mine,sign a little purchase agreement,done.


----------



## Toddppm

Talk to a business broker, it's their job to get as much as possible as it effects their pay too. You might get a whole lot more than you could imagine if you've been around a little while. It's worth it to open up the books to get more $$$$$$$$.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

...shaped some ###### up ash trees. they were over the ####### wires and the house. lowering, a few redirects, loads of drop cuts butt first. i had a tiny LZ. no damage.... got check, got the #### out.


----------



## treeman82

Took down 6 oak trees and 1 hemlock today with the 33. 2 loads of chips went out, and my friend the woodchuck took 5 loads with his backhoe and 1 ton. Probably could have done 6 or 7 loads of wood had the grapple not blown a hose before lunch. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> My "Q" to you all, my brodders, what kind of numba should I put to that sort a thing. Figured I would get the cost of the site, as if I paid full price, then deduct some since he did it for free for me. But the client/contact list, name, etc. I have no clue. I have many hi-end clients that do not go to bid, just call me, what is something like that worth? Biz name has great rep, not one unhappy customer and no accidents. A few mean neighbors tho!



I've never been in that kind of position so not sure if I should respond, but if I was, I would think of a company that you like up there and may feel comfortable making a deal with on buying you out.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

Dropped some old dead trees today and winched them. Out with the crane, finally got to try out my ported 362 man that thing rocks now. Tried it against my 441 with same bar and chain and it beats it by a second. Ran a 25" on it all day, pulled it like a champ.


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> FML!!! So I get there to remove the white pine (thought it was a spruce, couldn't remember) guys forgot to load my gaffs! Get'er down anyhow, just not as easy as I thought. Get into the oak, snow and ice all over the tops of the branches and I gotta go out to the tips to work. Must have snowed more there, they are about 8 miles north of us. Had at least 2", we were barely dusted. Get them, but with much hate, feet kept slipping on the snow and ice. Find out that the HO is in Florida, so gotta wait to get paid. Gotta wait for snow to melt off the roof. They added some branches from another oak, branch is laying on the roof by a power head, so we need to get up there. Roof is 8/12 pitch so, no go with da snow. Stupid little climb, but feel like I have been in a tree for a week straight, that is lame. Oh well! I could be getting shot at or I could have been born in Syria, so I guess I shouldn't ##### to much.
> 
> Still California bound, couldn't happen any faster. Told him that if he needs me now. I'll go. I'll park my stuff and let it sit for the time being, if that means I can take a break from going up, I'm down!
> 
> Wife is on me about selling the name and all the media, client list and contact list. I dunno bout that, not sure if I even want to mess with all that. Got it set so my disability pay will cover the little payment I have. So I really don't need to worry about selling the stuff right away, but don't want to leave it on my F-I-L to handle it for me when I move out there.
> 
> My "Q" to you all, my brodders, what kind of numba should I put to that sort a thing. Figured I would get the cost of the site, as if I paid full price, then deduct some since he did it for free for me. But the client/contact list, name, etc. I have no clue. I have many hi-end clients that do not go to bid, just call me, what is something like that worth? Biz name has great rep, not one unhappy customer and no accidents. A few mean neighbors tho!
> 
> If need be, I can move this to the 101 thread!



Back in the early 90's I worked for a company that was expanding its tree division. They bought out 2 smaller companys that were looking into different ventures. Both were small but well known, had a good rep and been around for a good while. Both were paid 100k each just for the rights to their name and their phone#. I have no idea how that was broken down, just thought I'd share


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*Large oak*

Large oak a few days ago.View attachment 223915
View attachment 223916
View attachment 223917
View attachment 223918


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*pics*

Gotta love those small gates!


----------



## treemandan

yeah yeah, tree work, its cool and all but to hell with it. For one there is a sale on panties down at Victoria's Secret and two; there is a sale on panties down at Victoria's Secret. Oh boy what a day! I am tired, sore and my face looks like a glazed donut. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sgreenbeans,

I found out that when you buy someones business, you only retain about 25% of the customers the following year. The main source of income when selling your business would come from your equipment, and it would be like pennys on the dollar for customers.


----------



## superjunior

treemandan said:


> yeah yeah, tree work, its cool and all but to hell with it. For one there is a sale on panties down at Victoria's Secret and two; there is a sale on panties down at Victoria's Secret. Oh boy what a day! I am tired, sore and my face looks like a glazed donut. Happy Valentine's Day!



so what did they smell like?


----------



## superjunior

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Large oak a few days ago.View attachment 223915
> View attachment 223916
> View attachment 223917
> View attachment 223918



nice! hard to tell from the pics, is that a thomas?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> so what did they smell like?



Fish, they were in the slightly used rack!


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Fish, they were in the slightly used rack!



I'm a fisherman :msp_flapper:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> yeah yeah, tree work, its cool and all but to hell with it. For one there is a sale on panties down at Victoria's Secret and two; there is a sale on panties down at Victoria's Secret. Oh boy what a day! I am tired, sore and my face looks like a glazed donut. Happy Valentine's Day!



The old sore hands and glazed face huh? I recommend a sock for you, but I personally go with a female companion.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> I'm a fisherman :msp_flapper:



All fun and games until it looks like this!


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> All fun and games until it looks like this!



tapioca?


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> #### that kitchen! Think today I'm gonna rummage around, see if I can't find my balls, and take a long drive on some dirt roads. After I make Laura breakfast that is. Wouldn't want her to wake up cranky.



Don't forget the dusting b.m. My final day of my two week notice today, free at last free at last.Nothing big but better then some interior decorating photoView attachment 223938


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Dropped some old dead trees today and winched them. Out with the crane, finally got to try out my ported 362 man that thing rocks now. Tried it against my 441 with same bar and chain and it beats it by a second. Ran a 25" on it all day, pulled it like a champ.



Really super J, this is what you "like". Don't you remember when you were out west. I'd cut that twig in half and drag it across the lawn before he got his outriggers set up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Dropped some old dead trees today and winched them. Out with the crane, finally got to try out my ported 362 man that thing rocks now. Tried it against my 441 with same bar and chain and it beats it by a second. Ran a 25" on it all day, pulled it like a champ.



If I every get out your way, I love to stop in and check out your operation. Seems like you got it going on!


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I every get out your way, I love to stop in and check out your operation. Seems like you got it going on!



Ya im not to far from you. your more than welcome to stop by.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I may make a road trip before spring out your way. How far are you from Johnstown?


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I may make a road trip before spring out your way. How far are you from Johnstown?



not really 100% sure you can map quest it my towns zip code is 15057


----------



## mr. holden wood

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I every get out your way, I love to stop in and check out your operation. Seems like you got it going on!



Save yer self some gas money and check out one of thousand posts he's got on this kboom. It's nice and all but im tired of seeing it. It's got no reach and is way overpriced. Btw ill beat you to it, its way more then I got but by know means am I enamored.The same can be accomplished with a lot less money.


----------



## superjunior

mr. holden wood said:


> Really super J, this is what you "like". Don't you remember when you were out west. I'd cut that twig in half and drag it across the lawn before he got his outriggers set up.



That was back in the 80's brother, well 87- 90 to be exact, we did everything by hand back then. Now I guess I'm spoiled by machinery,and I love it. But yeah I hear what your saying..

And boy do I miss it out there..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> not really 100% sure you can map quest it my towns zip code is 15057



Your about 5 hrs from me and thats a good thing. Wouldn't want you taking all my business away from me with your shiny trucks, lol.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your about 5 hrs from me and thats a good thing. Wouldn't want you taking all my business away from me with your shiny trucks, lol.



lol theirs plenty to go around.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Save yer self some gas money and check out one of thousand posts he's got on this kboom. It's nice and all but im tired of seeing it. It's got no reach and is way overpriced. Btw ill beat you to it, its way more then I got but by know means am I enamored.The same can be accomplished with a lot less money.



70 foot is no reach? and i hope i don't enamor you holden wood. by saying things like this i really loose respect for what you really do. do you really cut real trees i mean real trees not like the pine you had in your avatar or are you a weekend warrior. i mean a real professional couldn't be with such a lack of knowledge. about this kinda of equipment jealousy would/will get you no where.

that might be why you don't have things like this? takes experience to be able to rig cranes of any size and shape might be why i got a 60 ton grove also.

i mean the guy is being nice to another member?? wtf


----------



## mr. holden wood

superjunior said:


> That was back in the 80's brother, well 87- 90 to be exact, we did everything by hand back then. Now I guess I'm spoiled by machinery,and I love it. But yeah I hear what your saying..
> 
> And boy do I miss it out there..



I hear ya and don't you guys think for a minute that I don't get the value of equipment. For me this is a job that takes grit and when I see some pic of a twig being drug around by a six figure plus+++ machine I'm not impressed. Might be valentines day that just pisses me off. My GF is a major pita .Thanks for the" I hear what yer saying,"at least someone gets it, If I see that ####ing kboom again it better be movin something bigger then aa's steiner can handle.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> I hear ya and don't you guys think for a minute that I don't get the value of equipment. For me this is a job that takes grit and when I see some pic of a twig being drug around by a six figure plus+++ machine I'm not impressed. Might be valentines day that just pisses me off. My GF is a major pita .Thanks for the" I hear what yer saying,"at least someone gets it, If I see that phucking kboom again it better be movin something bigger then aa's steiner can handle.



that log is 25-30 foot. and we use it from everything light to heavy thats why we bought it not to look at it.


----------



## tree md

Today I did what I do... I'm just wondering why all the girls smile at you on Valentines day???


----------



## mattfr12

anymore i really hope they ban me from this site this stuff has gotten way to old. so with this post i bid you all who where good farewell maybe in a month or so ill stop back in but i don't feel like getting pissed at a site anymore where people just gotta say stupid stuff. 24/7 and have no knowledge to offer. so long


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> 70 foot is no reach? and i hope i don't enamor you holden wood. by saying things like this i really loose respect for what you really do. do you really cut real trees i mean real trees not like the pine you had in your avatar or are you a weekend warrior. i mean a real professional couldn't be with such a lack of knowledge. about this kinda of equipment jealousy would/will get you no where.
> 
> that might be why you don't have things like this? takes experience to be able to rig cranes of any size and shape might be why i got a 60 ton grove also.
> 
> i mean the guy is being nice to another member?? wtf



Yes matt, 70' is no reach to me due to the areas I work in and the size of trees. On top of that you want respect and comaradery and insult me with the weekend warrior chit. I got pics for days of real tree work, big stuff at that. Sorry, my friend I'm sick of pic after pic of that kboom doing nothing special. Congrats on the 60 ton, it's just that every know and then I get sic of the kboom pics, relax plenty of people are anoyed by me as well.


----------



## swyman

Soooooo............bought my wife flowers today!


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*work pics*

Yes, thats a Thomas 25G. Easy on the back.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> All fun and games until it looks like this!




You got that right and then some and I was once in a bad situation like that but I held my ground and said " NO, there's flies and everything! What do you think I am?"

The Dan was Dapper today my friends. In his posh sport jacket and crisp button down shirt, hair brushed and clean shaven. Here are some hightlights:

At the panty rack my wife and I were browsing and I noticed a lady on the floor on her hands and knees going at the carpet with a lint brush. I said " You are doing a SPECTACULAR job there but there is an easier way to get your rug clean"

When we walked in the store the same woman ( she was wearing a sexy black suit with a red bouste') asked if we needed any help. I replied, " Regrettfully no, but thankfully I know where everything is and where it goes"

At the register the girl was putting all the panties in a bag she held up the pink lace ones and said " I like these" to which my reply was, " I know you do"

Of course I was lit up from a quadruple red eye from Starbucks which I had sucked down in J Jill while chasing my wife around with a leather belt. 

But I think I really hit a homer at my daughter's school. We had gone down there in the afternoon for the celabration, I was sitting there next to a hot momma, whe had gotten up to get something her kid had dropped and in doing so managed to bend over in front of me putting her fine ass inches away from my face. She turned and said " Excuse me, I'm sorry" I said," No no, the pleasure was all mine"

In her dreams though. I am married and if it really was going to be that easy I wouldn't be... married that is. But I did make a new friend.

So on our way to gymnastics we stopped at the chocolate store where I once again impressed the ladies by telling them what ' non- pariel ' means. Its french for non- parralleled. Look it up, that's what I did. Well next thing you know I am getting asked all sorts of questions by these women: " do you like the red one?" " what do you think of this card?" " You certainly don't look 41"

Once in gymnastics my wife and I joined The Knitting Circle with all the other ladies. I was sent to keep an eye on someone's twin 6 year old boys running amok through the leotards. After a few minutes of that I split and walked up to French Creek Outfitters and checked out a .38 cal revolver. I put 5 bullets through it, almost bought it then went back and joined The Knitting Circle.

Also before we went into VS I bought my wife one of those European pendant braclets which The Knitting Circle approved of with a downright vengeance.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> You got that right and then some and I was once in a bad situation like that but I held my ground and said " NO, there's flies and everything! What do you think I am?"
> 
> The Dan was Dapper today my friends. In his posh sport jacket and crisp button down shirt, hair brushed and clean shaven. Here are some hightlights:
> 
> At the panty rack my wife and I were browsing and I noticed a lady on the floor on her hands and knees going at the carpet with a lint brush. I said " You are doing a SPECTACULAR job there but there is an easier way to get your rug clean"
> 
> When we walked in the store the same woman ( she was wearing a sexy black suit with a red bouste') asked if we needed any help. I replied, " Regrettfully no, but thankfully I know where everything is and where it goes"
> 
> At the register the girl was putting all the panties in a bag she held up the pink lace ones and said " I like these" to which my reply was, " I know you do"
> 
> Of course I was lit up from a quadruple red eye from Starbucks which I had sucked down in J Jill while chasing my wife around with a leather belt.
> 
> But I think I really hit a homer at my daughter's school. We had gone down there in the afternoon for the celabration, I was sitting there next to a hot momma, whe had gotten up to get something her kid had dropped and in doing so managed to bend over in front of me putting her fine ass inches away from my face. She turned and said " Excuse me, I'm sorry" I said," No no, the pleasure was all mine"
> 
> In her dreams though. I am married and if it really was going to be that easy I wouldn't be... married that is. But I did make a new friend.
> 
> So on our way to gymnastics we stopped at the chocolate store where I once again impressed the ladies by telling them what ' non- pariel ' means. Its french for non- parralleled. Look it up, that's what I did. Well next thing you know I am getting asked all sorts of questions by these women: " do you like the red one?" " what do you think of this card?" " You certainly don't look 41"
> 
> Once in gymnastics my wife and I joined The Knitting Circle with all the other ladies. I was sent to keep an eye on someone's twin 6 year old boys running amok through the leotards. After a few minutes of that I split and walked up to French Creek Outfitters and checked out a .38 cal revolver. I put 5 bullets through it, almost bought it then went back and joined The Knitting Circle.
> 
> Also before we went into VS I bought my wife one of those European pendant braclets which The Knitting Circle approved of with a downright vengeance.



Your a riot!


----------



## tree md

Climbing by the seat of your pants:

Let me preface this video by saying that this is a little 45 minute brush out job that no one would be interested in except for the tree geeks and those who are friends and family that know me and my father and like to watch us interact.

Basically a 60'+ or so co-dominant Sweet Gum that is 2' or better on the stems and around 30" or better at the base. Was a quick 45 minute brush out job that me and my father did in preparation for the ground crew coming in behind us. I am trying to get out in front of about three guys now and keep them working. I will work all the guys I can (as long as they don't call me at 6:30 AM, slurring their words, looking to go to work).

As for my tree bothers, This was a quick, fast and in a hurry job. I'm sure you can spot a safety violation or two and believe me, I was not making a safety, training or marketing video. Don't hold it against me if I miss a secondary tie in a time or two or brush a tip or two up against something. I was just in a hurry and doing what I do. 

Sometimes I wish me and my Dad were the same age... We would have made an even better team. Love him!


----------



## tree md

OK, my bad, most of the vid didn't upload... I'll work on that.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Don't forget the dusting b.m. My final day of my two week notice today, free at last free at last.Nothing big but better then some interior decorating photoView attachment 223938



Congratulations man!! 

What's the plan now?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Congratulations man!!
> 
> What's the plan now?


He finally found some trim man and has to quit too keep an eye on her 


PS: no goats or sheep were harmed in the making of this post :hmm3grin2orange:


Lol no I wondered that myself maybe he's going to try it on his own, if so, good luck holder hope whatever you do is successful.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> He finally found some trim man and has to quit too keep an eye on her
> 
> 
> PS: no goats or sheep were harmed in the making of this post :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Lol no I wondered that myself maybe he's going to try it on his own, if so, good luck holder hope whatever you do is successful.



Lol... maybe he can score her as ground "trim"!


----------



## tree md

By the time he gets some trim, they will be selling it in a can.

Freaking raining like hell outside. Seems like a conspiracy to keep me from getting my work done this week.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> By the time he gets some trim, they will be selling it in a can.
> 
> Freaking raining like hell outside. Seems like a conspiracy to keep me from getting my work done this week.



Maybe work on that video... 

The guy at southco says they're still on my order. He's supposed to get back to me with a date when the stuff should be done (should be three weeks by my calender), so I can schedule the paint job on the rest of the truck. Sweet! I told him once he gives me a date I'm gonna just pay for everything and get it over with. 

Meanwhile the compressor should be in monday hopefully, so we'll start really getting into the chipper project after that's hooked up. If everything works out and we'll be sporting for the middle of March (perfect timing for spring). I'm starting to get mildly excited. 

For now though I'm bored out of my mind, and it's supposed to be almost 50 again today. I need some takedowns bad!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> By the time he gets some trim, they will be selling it in a can.
> 
> Freaking raining like hell outside. Seems like a conspiracy to keep me from getting my work done this week.



Chemtrails? lol Sorry bud, but I'm digging the rain for now. My buddy just called, is putting off his roofing job and coming to help me throw on some more joint compound at the house. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Congratulations man!!
> 
> What's the plan now?



clear your pm's


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> clear your pm's



Done.


----------



## epicklein22

mattfr12 said:


> anymore i really hope they ban me from this site this stuff has gotten way to old. so with this post i bid you all who where good farewell maybe in a month or so ill stop back in but i don't feel like getting pissed at a site anymore where people just gotta say stupid stuff. 24/7 and have no knowledge to offer. so long



I don't quite think people understand how your company operates. We have a few companies around here that have similar business models; which is based around almost all removals and geared towards high production for removals through large equipment, such as large chip trucks (Like a big mack chip truck), knuckleboom/crane, 18"+ chipper. Work consists mostly of city contracts, landscapers and govt work such as parks and ROW.


----------



## Toddppm

He's not hearing you, got Arboristsite on ignore


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> He's not hearing you, got Arboristsite on ignore



LOL! That's hilariouse.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## superjunior

Just got a quote from the welding place to torch off the top of my chip box and add some steel. Ready for this? 3275.00$ plus tax..That does not include any primer or anything, just the fab work. Pretty sure I told him I wanted steel and not uranium or silver but either way I'll keep shopping around..


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Just got a quote from the welding place to torch off the top of my chip box and add some steel. Ready for this? 3250.00$ plus tax..That does not include any primer or anything, just the fab work. Pretty sure I told him I wanted steel and not uranium or silver but either way I'll keep shopping around..



They must have thought you looked like that doll in your avatar.. 

So much for reasonable eh? Wow!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> They must have thought you looked like that doll in your avatar..
> 
> So much for reasonable eh? Wow!



yeah those gas fumes must be doing something to their heads.. oh well, they're not the only fab place in town


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> Just got a quote from the welding place to torch off the top of my chip box and add some steel. Ready for this? 3250.00$ plus tax..That does not include any primer or anything, just the fab work. Pretty sure I told him I wanted steel and not uranium or silver but either way I'll keep shopping around..


Try these guys. There's a tree service on their property so they understand "tree".
Liberty Fabricatin And Steel - Middlefield OH


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> Try these guys. There's a tree service on their property so they understand "tree".
> Liberty Fabricatin And Steel - Middlefield OH



calling them right now, thanks Phil


----------



## superjunior

Bringing the truck into Liberty first thing in the AM for them to check out. thanks again Phil, sent some rep your way


----------



## Grace Tree

Good deal. I hope they can save you some money. I know they know their stuff. Let me know how it works out.
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> Good deal. I hope they can save you some money. I know they know their stuff. Let me know how it works out.
> Phil



will do


----------



## Bowhunter01

Gaffed my pant leg today.


----------



## treeclimber101

It would appear that since my last visit we've lost a few "big dogs" , and now Mr holden his wood has quit his job someone tried to rape super J and MDS is "STILL" waiting for parts he prolly thought he ordered but was too drunk to realize he only ordered pizza .. Maybe if I wait another 5 days to visit someone will find a cure to cancer , because at this rate I think its possible ..


----------



## tree md

Bowhunter01 said:


> Gaffed my pant leg today.



I am very careful with my gaffs these days. I stuck one through my big toe about 20 years ago swinging from one tree to another. I read about somebody gaffing their leg and bleeding out before they could get down... Sure does give you a whole new respect for them.


----------



## Grace Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> It would appear that since my last visit we've lost a few "big dogs" , and now Mr holden his wood has quit his job someone tried to rape super J and MDS is "STILL" waiting for parts he prolly thought he ordered but was too drunk to realize he only ordered pizza .. Maybe if I wait another 5 days to visit someone will find a cure to cancer , because at this rate I think its possible ..



It's all possible. Collectively we have an IQ of about 128,000. Individually, maybe 98. I suspect if we all thought the word Bonanza we could burn right through a sheet of paper.
Try it NOW:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLg8tZkW71k&noredirect=1

Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Yeah, it works, 
Phil


----------



## tree md

Well, other than try to edit an upload this freaking video, I went and made a dump in the mud then stopped by Vermeer and bought me a new set of teeth for the stumper. A new 200T is on the agenda for Friday... If I ever get this vid uploaded you'll see why.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Well, other than try to edit an upload this freaking video, I went and made a dump in the mud then stopped by Vermeer and bought me a new set of teeth for the stumper. A new 200T is on the agenda for Friday... If I ever get this vid uploaded you'll see why.



[video=youtube;u2mqqCMu-LM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2mqqCMu-LM[/video]


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I am very careful with my gaffs these days. I stuck one through my big toe about 20 years ago swinging from one tree to another. I read about somebody gaffing their leg and bleeding out before they could get down... Sure does give you a whole new respect for them.



Damn I did the same thing a long time ago. A new kid pulled pulled a rigging line out of another close by tree I was lowering from - to this day I'll never know why. I was tied in to the same tree but it was probably about a 30' swing to get back over there. So I went for it and when landing into the other tree the gaff from my left foot went into the meat just above my right ankle. It was pretty bad


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Damn I did the same thing a long time ago. A new kid pulled pulled a rigging line out of another close by tree I was lowering from - to this day I'll never know why. I was tied in to the same tree but it was probably about a 30' swing to get back over there. So I went for it and when landing into the other tree the gaff from my left foot went into the meat just above my right ankle. It was pretty bad



I was setting lines in three trees that were to be felled that were close to each other but did the exact same thing. I only had to swing about 10 feet but I had to do a 180 to face the other tree when I caught it. I hit right gaff first then put the left gaff right though my big toe. Still finished the job that day. I didn't take off my boot to look at it til I got home.


----------



## treeman75

My truck is done they just have to bolt the D rings on. I am vary happy with the truck and cant wait to pick it up.View attachment 224066
View attachment 224067
View attachment 224068


----------



## treeman82

Today was a good one. 

Started the day by finishing this job we started yesterday... 2 more loads of wood out. As we are setting up to get started I get a phone call from this one lady.

I am supposed to take down a dead hickory tree for her neighbor, but have to use her property to set the crane up. I've sent her e-mails and text messages to let her know to have all the cars out of the parking areas today because we will be working there. She calls this morning "I'm on the train going to the city, but my car is at the house and I can't get it moved because I don't know where the keys are." I said ok spoke with her for a minute and then just had to hang up on her. She calls back an hour or so later... "I called my son to move the car... and this was his response... "mom, your car isn't here, don't you remember you drove it to the train station this morning?" I had to hang up the phone on her again because I was laughing so hard. This of course is why I can't work for her.

Also had a neighbor from the first job call up wanting a price for this BIG oak tree by the front of his property. Told him 1K to prune it or 6K to remove it... "oh my god that's a lot of money, i'm gonna wait for CL&P to come prune it for me." would have taken all day to remove with the 33 ton.

Other than that it was a rather uneventful day.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It would appear that since my last visit we've lost a few "big dogs" , and now Mr holden his wood has quit his job someone tried to rape super J and MDS is "STILL" waiting for parts he prolly thought he ordered but was too drunk to realize he only ordered pizza .. Maybe if I wait another 5 days to visit someone will find a cure to cancer , because at this rate I think its possible ..



I thought you had streptococcus of the throat, or some #### Lardfingers! Good to hear you're feeling better anyway!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Well, other than try to edit an upload this freaking video, I went and made a dump in the mud then stopped by Vermeer and bought me a new set of teeth for the stumper. A new 200T is on the agenda for Friday... If I ever get this vid uploaded you'll see why.



I hear ya. It was so much easier to post the vid's and pic's on FB. 
Jeff 
Post some there Larry so some of us can see them.


----------



## swyman

treeman75 said:


> My truck is done they just have to bolt the D rings on. I am vary happy with the truck and cant wait to pick it up.View attachment 224066
> View attachment 224067
> View attachment 224068



That winch would be the sheaott


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> I hear ya. It was so much easier to post the vid's and pic's on FB.
> Jeff
> Post some there Larry so some of us can see them.



I'm trying to upload it to FB Jeff. Not sure if I'm going to be able to. Problem is it is too big. The software with the camera saved the whole recording as one movie which is too large to manage and upload. I'm not the best at editing video. I'm sure there is a way but I don't know how and have too much going on right now to mess with it. I'll get some footage of the rigging and blocking tomorrow and just film short clips so I can save smaller clips which are more manageable to edit and upload. This is no monster removal anyway. It's a Medium tree in pretty tight quarters. I'll get more footage in the near future. Good thing is I am heating up with work and there will be no shortage of filming opportunities.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree md said:


> I'm trying to upload it to FB Jeff. Not sure if I'm going to be able to. Problem is it is too big. The software with the camera saved the whole recording as one movie which is too large to manage and upload. I'm not the best at editing video. I'm sure there is a way but I don't know how and have too much going on right now to mess with it. I'll get some footage of the rigging and blocking tomorrow and just film short clips so I can save smaller clips which are more manageable to edit and upload. This is no monster removal anyway. It's a Medium tree in pretty tight quarters. I'll get more footage in the near future. Good thing is I am heating up with work and there will be no shortage of filming opportunities.



Larry, what browser are you using? I usually use Firefox but when uploading to YouTube I switch to Google chrome. The vids upload much better with chrome.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, sorry to tell ya buddy, but you should start over and do it again with a smart phone! 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Using firefox but it is too big to try to upload to youtube. Besides, I haven't even learned how to do that yet. :hmm3grin2orange:

I need to get my 12 year old nephew over here to figure it out for me. 

No biggie, there will be more opportunities to film this week and next. Not only that, it's near impossible to get my dad to wear a hard hat. He helped me on the ground on this one. I only roped 3 limbs and took them all in one shot with multiple hitches and made him stand way clear. It was basically just a vid of me knocking the #### out of some brush, making a bunch of directional cuts and hinging stuff away from obstacles... Really, not too sure I want to post that where everyone in New Jack City can learn how I do it. LOL. Anyway, tomorrow everyone will be in PPE. It should keep the safety police around here off my back.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I came home and read a lot of post's and totally gave away more 'like' s than I did a couple of weeks ago. 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, sorry to tell ya buddy, but you should start over and do it again with a smart phone!
> Jeff



Jeff, I refuse to own a phone that is smarter than I am...


----------



## jefflovstrom

EDIT, alway's EDIT. 
ARG!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Jeff, I refuse to own a phone that is smarter than I am...



So how can you ever call 911?
Jeff


----------



## teamtree

Had one hell of a day.....took down 8 trees today.....Brian climbed a big Sweet Gum and a big Silver Maple and rigged out the stuff over the house.....I worked in the bucket and took down 2 Silver Maples growing over garage and 3 smaller trees.....then we pulled another Sweet Gum over to end the day. All the wood stayed on site......customer had a 10' x 30' pit about 3' deep to fill in so we placed all the wood on the bottom and put about 20 yards of chips over the top of them. It was a good day...the rain held off and we got everything done except the stump grinding. Glad to be getting some work done this early in the year.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> He finally found some trim man and has to quit too keep an eye on her
> 
> 
> PS: no goats or sheep were harmed in the making of this post :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Lol no I wondered that myself maybe he's going to try it on his own, if so, good luck holder hope whatever you do is successful.



 Thanks rope, you about nailed it. My longtime gf is a e.r. veterinarian if this venture dosen't work Ill make like blakes and stay home and make her breakfast.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Thanks rope, you about nailed it. My longtime gf is a e.r. veterinarian if this venture dosen't work Ill make like blakes and stay home and make her breakfast.



that's nice. What's his name?


----------



## treemandan

matt you better get your ass back here right now. If I gotta put up with it so do you. What, you think you're better?


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> matt you better get your ass back here right now. If I gotta put up with it so do you. What, you think you're better?



I am sure he has better stuff to do than listen to fools tell him what's what.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> I am sure he has better stuff to do than listen to fools tell him what's what.



We all do yet here we are.:msp_confused:


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> We all do yet here we are.:msp_confused:



Some of us enjoy it too much :bang:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pics from this PITA land clear job I am helping my friend with. Gotta come in and grind everything up with a forestry mower yet. All the trees leaning towards the road gotta go yet too.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went and look at 3 maples for a friend. I pull up and he is out front getting his but chewed by this old lady. She is his neighbor, she is suing him and the city over his fence. He pulled a permit and put up a real nice 6ft privacy. She wants him to cut 3" off the whole thing, all the way around his yard. People kill me. We are going there today to kill the maples (finally a job out front, on flat ground) Should be interesting, I expect her to have something to say about that as well.


----------



## tree MDS

What's up with all the high stumps in your land clearing pics 2tree? Just curious. You guys might have a different plan, but stumps like that would make it a nightmare the way I'm seeing it.

Those trees by the road would be cake with a tractor winch. I would just set the machine out in the field, run the choker out, hook it as high as I could reach, and notch and flop. Pull cable out from under and repeat. What it looks like from my phone anyway. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

We are gonna cut or grind them flush. Its my buddys job, he said he was tired and wanted to go. I wanted to finish pulling all the trees over but not my call. He scared the crap outta me yesturday. He a excavator, not a tree guy. He cuts firewood but thats it. He got the job because he was doing some excavating for the guy and he said he could do it. I was cutting the more difficult are across the creek, and I look over and he is just back cutting 12" dia trees. I told him he better start cutting a wedge in or he is gonna kill himself. I got done with my section and went over and was watching him some more cause he was in my way to drop a tree. He cut a notch, then started the backcut and he was 6" below his notch. So at that point I told him to come over and I was gonna teach him the right way. Nice guy just a little goofy when it comes to saws. He ground off every other tooth on his chain and ground the rackers almost off so it cuts bigger chips. Hes only running a 20" bar on a 026 or something like that.

I have no tractor with a winch experience. Sounds like it would save me loads of time if I only have to put the cable up 8' in the tree.


----------



## superjunior

Getting back on track with the stumpers. Got the trailer for the little grinder done yesterday. Taking the chipper truck to a fab place to get a price on adding to the top. Meeting a climber there (he's closer to middlefield) for an interview. Gonna try to get some tree work knocked out early in the week coming up, gotta do something to offset my winter spending.


----------



## tree MDS

That job looks like it would be a blast with my 250 and tractor. It sucks, I don't get enough jobs like that now that I'm better equipped for it. I can remember winching and chipping all day with just my old 76 HP 200+ and one ton...one guy hooking the cable and following the trees with a peavy in case they hung up. PITA!

As far as the tractor winch goes, yeah, pretty sweet for what you got there. If tree is in question, just spike up a little bit with the cable and choker.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The guy wants all the chips left on site. Gonna see how a forestry mower grinds it all up. There trees by the guard rail on on a pretty steep, loose bank. What makes it a real PITA is the creek that runs down threw the area. If it was my job, I would have done it differently, but I am just the hired hand on this so hes calling the shots. Kinda glad its not my problem.

Sj nice looking trailer. Good job. I so wish I had a heated shop that I could paint in. I gotta wait till summer to paint my stuff outside. Someday I will have my 80' x 80' shop.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I almost forgot. Yesturday after the land clearing job in the morning, I get a couple calls from this guy that does some tree work, but more logging with his tracked skid loader. He started this tree job for a guy, and borrow his friends telephone bucket truck. He couldn't get up high enough to get the weight off these limbs so he could pull the tree over. He said he didnt want to spike no more and wanted me to bring up my bucket truck. I stop up and its at this cheap ass ho house, that I gave a card to because he was out trimming his own trees and he was way over his head. I looked at the tree, it was a easy pin oak that had lots of high Tip and all he had to do was swing out on the limb and take the tips back. I dont think he spiked much on the tree because I could only see about 10 feet work of spike holes above where his bucket stoped, and they stopped at where his bull rope was tied in. I was there maybe a hour if that with drive time, and I am charging him $150.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> We are gonna cut or grind them flush. Its my buddys job, he said he was tired and wanted to go. I wanted to finish pulling all the trees over but not my call. He scared the crap outta me yesturday. He a excavator, not a tree guy. He cuts firewood but thats it. He got the job because he was doing some excavating for the guy and he said he could do it. I was cutting the more difficult are across the creek, and I look over and he is just back cutting 12" dia trees. I told him he better start cutting a wedge in or he is gonna kill himself. I got done with my section and went over and was watching him some more cause he was in my way to drop a tree. He cut a notch, then started the backcut and he was 6" below his notch. So at that point I told him to come over and I was gonna teach him the right way. Nice guy just a little goofy when it comes to saws. He ground off every other tooth on his chain and ground the rackers almost off so it cuts bigger chips. Hes only running a 20" bar on a 026 or something like that.
> 
> I have no tractor with a winch experience. Sounds like it would save me loads of time if I only have to put the cable up 8' in the tree.



Only 8 feet up? You would be pulling the bottom out towards you, the tops would fall into the street. Me? I would run up each one and set a nice line or use a throwline. I could have them all set pretty quick. To Hell with swinging a hammer at wedges. There doesn't seem to be much room to swing it because the guard rail ( or use a jack) PLUS them hammers are heavy.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Only 8 feet up? You would be pulling the bottom out towards you, the tops would fall into the street. Me? I would run up each one and set a nice line or use a throwline. I could have them all set pretty quick. To Hell with swinging a hammer at wedges. There doesn't seem to be much room to swing it because the guard rail ( or use a jack) PLUS them hammers are heavy.



You're not supposed to cut through your hinge, is the general idea.

If the lean is bad or it's a bigger tree, climb up higher and set the choker, or throw a line in it. From the look of those pics I could set a choker from the ground and just pull most of those over.

Skidder cables and chokers get quite a bit heavier. I've done that before.. had a guy run out of cable driving up a hill while I was still 30 or 40' feet up in a 100' hemlock (just set choker) one time. Talk about a oh #### moment! Tree was like giant fishing pole! lol.


----------



## treemandan

Taking another look at those sticks by the roadway: Yes, I would want to use well placed pull lines for each one. There is to much to chance. Once they are set its smooth sailing so its worth it. Looks like ash which is pretty dry which means notches don't hold as well. I am not saying they are gonna all break but don't push it. A tree like that will break its notch if it sits back. Set as many lines as you can then start dropping. It will make things easier so you don't have to mess around on the rocky slope behind the trees, just cut and run. It looks like a fun job... a job I would be doing all by my wittle self. I am not really bragging, its not that hard of a job BUT don't underestimate the little stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

Hey.. just noticed I hit 5000 posts. I'm officially a loser and really bored with my life!! Hahahaha.


----------



## superjunior

whats to worry about if they go the wrong way the wires should keep them from going in the road. just kiddin 2tree 

Climber I was supposed to meet this morning for an interview never showed, no call nothin. F####R.. Oh well. Good news got a new estimate for the fab work on my chip truck. 1300.00 and he thinks he could shave some time off that so it may be less. It's going in wednesday 
Small wood I owe ya one buddy!


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> whats to worry about if they go the wrong way the wires should keep them from going in the road. just kiddin 2tree
> 
> Climber I was supposed to meet this morning for an interview never showed, no call nothin. F####R.. Oh well. Good news got a new estimate for the fab work on my chip truck. 1300.00 and he thinks he could shave some time off that so it may be less. It's going in wednesday
> Small wood I owe ya one buddy!



Glad that worked out for you.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

I dunno but why not just drive down the shoulder and knock 30ft off those tree with the bucket , I must be missing something but all this winching and #### just sounds like a a lot of BS too me , and as far the climber interview goes well doesn't surprise me , how can you expect a guy to show for something when he aint getting paid if he prolly won't show half the time he is getting paid , at least that's my take on it , and I dunno I just learned you can't depend on anyone for anything I don't know if you got.a problem working with women but MRS Holden wood just put in her 2 weeks maybe you can grab her as a climber , may be a bit of unwanted baggage but who knows


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Taking another look at those sticks by the roadway: Yes, I would want to use well placed pull lines for each one. There is to much to chance. Once they are set its smooth sailing so its worth it. Looks like ash which is pretty dry which means notches don't hold as well. I am not saying they are gonna all break but don't push it. A tree like that will break its notch if it sits back. Set as many lines as you can then start dropping. It will make things easier so you don't have to mess around on the rocky slope behind the trees, just cut and run. It looks like a fun job... a job I would be doing all by my wittle self. I am not really bragging, its not that hard of a job BUT don't underestimate the little stuff.


Dan when you say "little stuff giving ya a problem" are you implying the rabbit wouldn't sit still when you were putting the dress on it .... Or did the swifter break on your morning chores ...


----------



## tree MDS

*Ya asked what I did today...*

I realized I might be getting burned today. 

Seems about a couple months ago now I gave a carpenter buddy of mine a $500 deposit for materials (check for cash) to put two new doors on the shop. Just regular metal house style doors. So time goes by... long story short, he's not returning my calls now, and like I said it's been a couple months. 

So I know he likes to party some.. this gets me to thinking that maybe he got into some trouble or something and that might explain it. Well, turns out CT has a judicilal database where you can look up pending cases etc. Turns out this dude got what looks to be his third DWI back in august of 2010 and has a court date in another 10 days or so. Now I figure that case has gotta be getting down to the wire by now, and homey's gonna be going away for a good long while. Something tells me I might be kissing that $500 goodbye! :angry2: 

Sent a text this am, and nothing back yet. I really hate to lose friends over #### like this.. but $500 is $500 and I still need doors!! Grr...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I realized I might be getting burned today.
> 
> Seems about a couple months ago now I gave a carpenter buddy of mine a $500 deposit for materials (check for cash) to put two new doors on the shop. Just regular metal house style doors. So time goes by... long story short, he's not returning my calls now, and like I said it's been a couple months.
> 
> So I know he likes to party some.. this gets me to thinking that maybe he got into some trouble or something and that might explain it. Well, turns out CT has a judicilal database where you can look up pending cases etc. Turns out this dude got what looks to be his third DWI back in august of 2010 and has a court date in another 10 days or so. Now I figure that case has gotta be getting down to the wire by now, and homey's gonna be going away for a good long while. Something tells me I might be kissing that $500 goodbye! :angry2:
> 
> Sent a text this am, and nothing back yet. I really hate to lose friends over #### like this.. but $500 is $500 and I still need doors!! Grr...


I just asked the staff here to create a jackass smiley for posts like this , hey MDS send me 1000 and I will put gutters on that shack for ya , and don't worry after I rip ya off we can still be friends I won't have any hard feelings .... It cracks me up that your all matlock on this dude searching the state sites for pending cases hey is there one in there about me for stealling that husky saw .... Oops I may have just let the cat outta the bag


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I just asked the staff here to create a jackass smiley for posts like this , hey MDS send me 1000 and I will put gutters on that shack for ya , and don't worry after I rip ya off we can still be friends I won't have any hard feelings .... It cracks me up that your all matlock on this dude searching the state sites for pending cases hey is there one in there about me for stealling that husky saw .... Oops I may have just let the cat outta the bag



Ya, my other buddys are getting a kick out of this one too Porks. Laugh it up.. 

The worst part is he gambles and is a HUGE patriots fan! Lol.. (ouch)


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Ya, my other buddys are getting a kick out of this one too Porks. Laugh it up..
> 
> The worst part is he gambles and is a HUGE patriots fan! Lol.. (ouch)



Well what's really painful is that 500 bucks is equivalent too like 10 cases of beer and like 3 hours with cambodian man whore you have come to the shop to walk on your testicles and and beat with ya in the head with the bungee stick


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I dunno but why not just drive down the shoulder and knock 30ft off those tree with the bucket , I must be missing something but all this winching and #### just sounds like a a lot of BS too me , and as far the climber interview goes well doesn't surprise me , how can you expect a guy to show for something when he aint getting paid if he prolly won't show half the time he is getting paid , at least that's my take on it , and I dunno I just learned you can't depend on anyone for anything I don't know if you got.a problem working with women but MRS Holden wood just put in her 2 weeks maybe you can grab her as a climber , may be a bit of unwanted baggage but who knows



I would love to do that, but the problem is that road is very very busy with not only cars but lots of tractor trailers going to the manheim auto auction. The shoulder is only 3' wide, so I would have to shut down a lane. Called flagger force to get a price for them to set up traffic control. Only $32 per person while onsite, and that includes all the signs and cones. They also take all liability if there's a accident from there traffic pattern.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well what's really painful is that 500 bucks is equivalent too like 10 cases of beer and like 3 hours with cambodian man whore you have come to the shop to walk on your testicles and and beat with ya in the head with the bungee stick



That's funny. 

So, have you started that new diet and jogging routine you were telling me about yesterday? I can just see you out there slubbing your way along the roadside in some 80's style sweats... I bet even the fat assed housewives will be passing your sorry ass out!! I'm hearing the rocky song playing in my head now! Lmao.. Good for you though!! 

Just think of the Jenny Craig treats $500 bucks could buy ya... :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That's funny.
> 
> So, have you started that new diet and jogging routine you were telling me about yesterday? I can just see you out there slubbing your way along the roadside in some 80's style sweats... I bet even the fat assed housewives will be passing your sorry ass out!! I'm hearing the rocky song playing in my head now! Lmao.. Good for you though!!
> 
> Just think of the Jenny Craig treats $500 bucks could buy ya... :msp_w00t:


I am a skinny guy trapped in large mans body you however are a woman trapped in a 60 year old skinny mans body ....and don't be hating because you weeze for a hour after climbing into stubs and wimper like a girl cause ya can't break loose the blade bolts on your chipper but it can always get worse we could be Matt now that's scary


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am a skinny guy trapped in large mans body you however are a woman trapped in a 60 year old skinny mans body ....and don't be hating because you weeze for a hour after climbing into stubs and wimper like a girl cause ya can't break loose the blade bolts on your chipper



Hmm... I can see you have the "eye of the tiger" thing going on today.. I think I had better just get back to cleaning off my shop benches now. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hmm... I can see you have the "eye of the tiger" thing going on today.. I think I had better just get back to cleaning off my shop benches now. Lol.


and I see you have the eyes of a 60 year old pothead , so yea maybe you should get back to disposing of the evidence of last nights shananigans and word to the wise ya can't throw bloody rags in the trash its a biohazard


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> and I see you have the eyes of a 60 year old pothead , so yea maybe you should get back to disposing of the evidence of last nights shananigans and word to the wise ya can't throw bloody rags in the trash its a biohazard



Well you would know all about biohazards I suppose, being from jersey and all.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> and I see you have the eyes of a 60 year old pothead , so yea maybe you should get back to disposing of the evidence of last nights shananigans and word to the wise ya can't throw bloody rags in the trash its a biohazard



And why don't you go pick on Jarred's gay hard hat with the cute little name tag or something.. I'm not feeling very witty today.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And why don't you go pick on Jarred's gay hard hat with the cute little name tag or something.. I'm not feeling very witty today.


man wow I mean really woowwww dude going there and making fun of safety , and the mans nametag I see someone started drinking the angry juice early today


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> And why don't you go pick on Jarred's gay hard hat with the cute little name tag or something.. I'm not feeling very witty today.



The name tags only on there so I don't have to put my head in someone elses sweety hard hat. Besides do be jealous, maybe santa will bring you one for christmas.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Dan when you say "little stuff giving ya a problem" are you implying the rabbit wouldn't sit still when you were putting the dress on it .... Or did the swifter break on your morning chores ...



I was actually using the sthwithter today. I modified it and use old bath towels, I am not cleaning my floor with a Kotex.


----------



## treeman82

Took out 7 oak trees today by lunch and then had to call it a day due to snow and rain coming in. Got another 3 to take out tomorrow, plus 2 need branches pruned, then on to the next job. Got 4 loads of wood out, and 1.5 loads of chips.


----------



## tree md

Long day. I had to hit 4 different job sites, scattered all over the place and the bank today. Climbed 3 trees and ground a large stump. Sold another job. Didn't get home til 7. Got about an hour clean up tomorrow from my last job today then I start on 10 trees. Would love to get it all done in a half day but I am probably looking at two half days at best, maybe a day and a half. Gonna go pick up a new 200T in the morning.

Oh yeah, I got a little bit of video today but I'm just too tired to screw with it tonight.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brenda666 said:


> Wait!-- what windshield" >? I have callouses and not from driving!



You need to go to '101'. Pay attention!
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## treemandan

Besides all that mopping, scrubbing and dusting I did i finally got my knives back all fresh N sharp. If its nice tomorrow i will toss em on and get back to tearing the living crap outta people I don't really know lawns. Its either gonna have to freeze up or dry out before I can really do anything. Everything I have to do is in the back and I ain't getting paid to drag it.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You need to go to '101'. Pay attention!
> Jeff :msp_confused:



They asked us not to quote the spammers cause it makes it hard for them to clean up the mess.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> They asked us not to quote the spammers cause it makes it hard for them to clean up the mess.



He is not a spammer! He need's direction to the proper forum. 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> He is not a spammer! He need's direction to the proper forum.
> Jeff



Well I don't know about that but I do know we shouldn't even be talking about it, I feel kinda dirty myself now and am glad whatever pics he/she is posting aren't coming up on my screen.


----------



## tree MDS

Just got word that the pizza's I ordered from NC should ship out in three weeks. 

Four weeks and everything should be green and shiny... no more mismatched colors. I'm liking it.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Just got word that the pizza's I ordered from NC should ship out in three weeks.
> 
> Four weeks and everything should be green and shiny... no more mismatched colors. I'm liking it.


Well I hope the pizza from NC is better then that #### they tried to feed us up in CONN I mean them grinders and BBQ chicken on top of pasta was nasty as hell


----------



## ropensaddle

Well finally got my stumper fixed the top u joint blowed and messed up yoke its back in order now took a few days for parts  I fixed a few other issues so now can finish the 130 stumps I'm over halfway done with


----------



## ropensaddle

Time to go ride the wraptor now though


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I hope the pizza from NC is better then that #### they tried to feed us up in CONN I mean them grinders and BBQ chicken on top of pasta was nasty as hell



that because you ordered pizza up in the hillbilly hills of Ct.. Only place for pizza in Ct is New Haven or Hartford and only a couple of restaurants at that. Grinders thats a whole other story, there are quite a few spots around that make a grinder that would not only knock your socks off for taste but you would not be able to finish it... well you would be able to but most other people would have a hard time


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I hope the pizza from NC is better then that #### they tried to feed us up in CONN I mean them grinders and BBQ chicken on top of pasta was nasty as hell



I think you just like to complain. I bet the poor waitress was up to her elbows trying to wrestle the plate out from halfway down yer fat throat.. there Hogzilla. just saying. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> that because you ordered pizza up in the hillbilly hills of Ct.. Only place for pizza in Ct is New Haven or Hartford and only a couple of restaurants at that. Grinders thats a whole other story, there are quite a few spots around that make a grinder that would not only knock your socks off for taste but you would not be able to finish it... well you would be able to but most other people would have a hard time


yea well after being whipped on for 13hours believe we were well motivated eaters , no breaks no drinks other then the last drop of water we could squeeze outta that garden hose .... And as for the fat jokes well let's just say , I won't go there ....


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> that because you ordered pizza up in the hillbilly hills of Ct.. Only place for pizza in Ct is New Haven or Hartford and only a couple of restaurants at that. Grinders thats a whole other story, there are quite a few spots around that make a grinder that would not only knock your socks off for taste but you would not be able to finish it... well you would be able to but most other people would have a hard time



Ummmmmmmmm wtf is a grinder I mean unless its metal or stumpo:monkey:


----------



## treeman75

Waiting for menards to deliver sheetrock and lumber for my basement. There is 70 sheets of sheetrock and they are carring it to the basement for 120. bucks. I think its well worth the money. It is going to be nice having the basement finished. There will be a bedroom a office full bath and family room with a bar.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> Waiting for menards to deliver sheetrock and lumber for my basement. There is 70 sheets of sheetrock and they are carring it to the basement for 120. bucks. I think its well worth the money. It is going to be nice having the basement finished. There will be a bedroom a office full bath and family room with a bar.



Have fun with that! I'm on the 3rd coat at my place. Letting it dry today, should be able to scrape and sand tomorrow, then do one more coat and call it good.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> yea well after being whipped on for 13hours believe we were well motivated eaters , no breaks no drinks other then the last drop of water we could squeeze outta that garden hose .... And as for the fat jokes well let's just say , I won't go there ....



I have to go there you and the amish treeman are the only ones I can make fat jokes with.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Have fun with that! I'm on the 3rd coat at my place. Letting it dry today, should be able to scrape and sand tomorrow, then do one more coat and call it good.



I am on the finishing stages of my master bath, sand one more coat paint and glue up some swanstone walls then some wainscoting. But I absolutely hate sanding drywall especially in a shower stall.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have to go there you and the amish treeman are the only ones I can make fat jokes with.


I got a hair in my ass now to drop 50 lbs and go down to about 245 and I have dropped weight before for sports and things so I know I can do it , my thing is my wife is a awesome cook and now with 2 kids we eat regular meals , before when we had no children a home cooked meal was a huge treat we would always just eat on the fly , and I am sure it doesn't help that I am older now , but maybe the next time I see paul I may be a thin lean animal and I just may not tear oFf his arms because the only thing worse then being attacked by a guerilla is being attacked by one that's in good shape and doesn't need to take a break every few minutes LOL


----------



## swyman

Bid and got the job. Remove a small piss Elm and a couple branches that HO is worried about coming down in a ice storm. So I don't get killed in this thread, will post rest in 101


----------



## superjunior

ropensaddle said:


> Ummmmmmmmm wtf is a grinder I mean unless its metal or stumpo:monkey:



a big ol yummy sammich


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> that because you ordered pizza up in the hillbilly hills of Ct.. Only place for pizza in Ct is New Haven or Hartford and only a couple of restaurants at that. Grinders thats a whole other story, there are quite a few spots around that make a grinder that would not only knock your socks off for taste but you would not be able to finish it... well you would be able to but most other people would have a hard time



You may be right... regardless, I just don't see where its worth risking getting shot, stabbed, and or car jacked over a pizza though.

I watch the news and you can have that! Hell, I won't even go into Waterbury unless I absolutely have to! Us hillbilly rednecks don't even have to lock our doors over here (and its not because we have some stellar lot of pigs looking out for us or anything either)!! Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Heeyah! Hopefully Scott allows this, but I'll add a disclaimer. Grown up language here, but also some fun stuff from up in CT. Good times.

VID 20111214 141715 - YouTube


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> Heeyah! Hopefully Scott allows this, but I'll add a disclaimer. Grown up language here, but also some fun stuff from up in CT. Good times.
> 
> VID 20111214 141715 - YouTube



that equipment looks familliar. hmmm... is that MDS hillbillyheehawin away up there?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Heeyah! Hopefully Scott allows this, but I'll add a disclaimer. Grown up language here, but also some fun stuff from up in CT. Good times.
> 
> VID 20111214 141715 - YouTube


Ahh thats too funny man, that there is a true little snip it of Americana ....


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Heeyah! Hopefully Scott allows this, but I'll add a disclaimer. Grown up language here, but also some fun stuff from up in CT. Good times.
> 
> VID 20111214 141715 - YouTube



Laying it on pretty thick are ya MDS huh?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Pretty sure I'm gonna get ####faced wasted tonight. Big number 31 is today. Laura's gonna have to throw my ass in the car and drag me to bed in a few hours. Off to the bar now. Have a good one, fellas.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna get ####faced wasted tonight. Big number 31 is today. Laura's gonna have to throw my ass in the car and drag me to bed in a few hours. Off to the bar now. Have a good one, fellas.



happy B day I wish I could punch you in the jaw 32 times , oh never mind your only 31 ....anyway ....


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> Heeyah! Hopefully Scott allows this, but I'll add a disclaimer. Grown up language here, but also some fun stuff from up in CT. Good times.
> 
> VID 20111214 141715 - YouTube



Hah, I could hear some boys cuttin trees down the road today. They were at least 3 blocks away but I could hear them hooting and hollerin after every cut and yeehawin when they dropped a couple big trunks. I had to go down and see who it was expecting to see a doorknocker pickemup crew that were happy they scored a beer money job. Nope, 1 of the bigger residential companies around, had 5 or 6 trucks and crane there:msp_scared:


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakesmaster said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna get ####faced wasted tonight. Big number 31 is today. Laura's gonna have to throw my ass in the car and drag me to bed in a few hours. Off to the bar now. Have a good one, fellas.



Happy 31st Blakes


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> happy B day I wish I could punch you in the jaw 32 times , oh never mind your only 31 ....anyway ....



I had to go to anger management classes several years ago... the doctor told me I had an aggressive personality, man you make me look like a boyscout.

and yeah Happy Birthday Blakes.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Today was a really good day. Actually, all week was good.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

HB Blakey Baby Yeeah!


----------



## deevo

Happy birthday Blake's you old fart! Hope you have 31 drinks tonight!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## superjunior

happy 31 Blakes


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I had to go to anger management classes several years ago... the doctor told me I had an aggressive personality, man you make me look like a boyscout.
> 
> and yeah Happy Birthday Blakes.


Ummmm yea dude but you carry a gun , how dangerous am I ,I am unarmed and I am not really angry long enough to warrant management , its usually a quick snap and in a jiff I am all tuckered out and sleeping in a corner somewhere , besides I like blakes and the hillbilly boozer n they know were all good and I don't roll like that.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummmm yea dude but you carry a gun , how dangerous am I ,I am unarmed and I am not really angry long enough to warrant management , its usually a quick snap and in a jiff I am all tuckered out and sleeping in a corner somewhere , besides I like blakes and the hillbilly boozer n they know were all good and I don't roll like that.



Yeah, you roll like a jelly donut.

BAM!

Listen, if you are gonna hang out on the internet you gotta learn not to set yerself up.

Nobody can cross it, di bus can't swim!


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Heeyah! Hopefully Scott allows this, but I'll add a disclaimer. Grown up language here, but also some fun stuff from up in CT. Good times.
> 
> VID 20111214 141715 - YouTube



Hehehe! Love it! I wanna go work with MDS a day!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, i got me a new stihl hat today and some new stihl sunglasses, so I look cool... Got a new 200T to go with it... Nothing like that new 200T feeling... Is the anything more ethereal on earth???


----------



## tree md

Happy B_day blakes. All I got today was a bunch of jumble#### work with 2 green horns. They did OK tho, we did 10 trees from one O'clock on. Finished another job up before that. Got to go back in the morning and rig 2 limbs out and load the logs. Brush is gone. I've got a spot right up the road to drop the firewood. Realtor lady that I know. She told me to drop at least 10 more cards by...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Happy B-day blakes. As I type this, I bet you are passed out, in a hallway, with sharpie tattoos.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Heeyah! Hopefully Scott allows this, but I'll add a disclaimer. Grown up language here, but also some fun stuff from up in CT. Good times.
> 
> VID 20111214 141715 - YouTube



That was awesome Chris! Lol, my internet video debut... next thing I'll be making instructional videos for everyone's benefit. Heeyaahh!! Lmao!

BTW: Happy birthday you ####ing #####! Hows the head?


----------



## treeman82

Well, in the past 4 days we did 14 loads of wood, and 10 loads of chips with the 33 off of 3 jobs. Today I am gonna take it easy, chip brush piles at 2 houses and bang out 2 quickie jobs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> That was awesome Chris! Lol, my internet video debut... next thing I'll be making instructional videos for everyone's benefit. Heeyaahh!! Lmao!
> 
> BTW: Happy birthday you ####ing #####! Hows the head?



Who's on the wraptor?


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Who's on the wraptor?



Chris. I was just referring to my mad filming and narrative skills.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yep, picked up on that! I believe you should put up some more, maybe you could film a difficult tree, ya know, so we know what to look for. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Two more limbs on two more trees and I'm done for the week. 15 trees in three days. I'm beat. Looking forward to finishing by lunchtime instead of dark and taking my guys to lunch somewhere nice... Then sleep.


----------



## superjunior

I was just woke up by my dog barking like crazy. My mother in law and my wifes sisters mother in law just showed up to have their hair done by my wife. Now there's 3 loud mouth broads cacklin away in the house. So much for my sleep in saturday..:msp_mad:


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Who's on the wraptor?



I thought that was AA with the neon trash mans shirt for a second there....

Happy Birthday too bad we can't make it loud, that noggins got to be pounding about now.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, picked up on that! I believe you should put up some more, maybe you could film a difficult tree, ya know, so we know what to look for. :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL! 

And what's a "hypocrite taco" damn it? I hate not getting a joke...


----------



## MarquisTree

Pulled a few fallen trees out stream for a local town, nice easy SView attachment 224534
aturday work.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. I want to let you all know that I was completely successful in the efforts of making myself feel like complete #### today.


----------



## Zale

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. I want to let you all know that I was completely successful in the efforts of making myself feel like complete #### today.



Hair of the dog always worked for me. Bloody Mary with celery so you get your vegetables. .


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got back from the barber shop for my annual hair cut.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from the barber shop for my annual hair cut.
> Jeff



They trim the horns on your helmet too, or is that extra?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Well, in the past 4 days we did 14 loads of wood, and 10 loads of chips with the 33 off of 3 jobs. Today I am gonna take it easy, chip brush piles at 2 houses and bang out 2 quickie jobs.



Sounds like you need a bigger truck.


----------



## Grace Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from the barber shop for my annual hair cut.
> Jeff



We'd like you to post a pic if you don't mind.
View attachment 224555


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like you need a bigger truck.



Oh, look at mister big truck, all high and mighty now that he has capacity. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh, look at mister big truck, all high and mighty now that he has capacity. lol



I see you're still with us. That's good.. I hear those wine coolers can leave a hell of a mark!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I see you're still with us. That's good.. I hear those wine coolers can leave a hell of a mark!



I'd rather wine coolers than that piss swill that you call beer. Sorry bro, I just can't see reaching past a bottle of Sam Adams for a can of Bud. If you're gonna be an alcoholic, may as well take some pride in yer booze. Just sayin.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Small Wood said:


> We'd like you to post a pic if you don't mind.
> View attachment 224555



I did not lie.
Jeff 
View attachment 224572


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> That was awesome Chris! Lol, my internet video debut... next thing I'll be making instructional videos for everyone's benefit. Heeyaahh!! Lmao!
> 
> BTW: Happy birthday you ####ing #####! Hows the head?




I phucking love this video, blakes looks like his giving birth as he goes up that wraptor and mds sounds like he's doing a remake of delivrance. Good stuff, Happy Birthday B.M.


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> I did not lie.
> Jeff
> View attachment 224572



Nice Jeff, they did trim your horns though! How long to grow them back?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## deevo

Glad I got all my jobs I had lined up last week done, getting a buttload of snow right now! Sold one of my old ski-doos this morning! My wife was on me about getting rid of it since I replaced it with a newer one and it just sits there!


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> I phucking love this video, blakes looks like his giving birth as he goes up that wraptor and mds sounds like he's doing a remake of delivrance. Good stuff, Happy Birthday B.M.



Well you would know all about that I am sure , man your gay


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Well you would know all about that I am sure , man your gay



You just keep pushing, pushing, and pushing. Kinda funny tho.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Pulled a few fallen trees out stream for a local town, nice easy SView attachment 224534
> aturday work.



Did you click and check that pic because damn it makes my neck hurt .........


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like your posing for a god damn glamour magazine, there Heffy. Lol...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Chris is MEAN!!!
Spread it around!
Jeff :msp_mad:


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like your posing for a god damn glamour magazine, there Heffy. Lol...



I didn't realize how friggan old he is , I mean he looks like my middle school janitor for real though the beard the creepy eyes all of it ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like your posing for a god damn glamour magazine, there Heffy. Lol...



I admit it, it has been a rough life.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Well you would know all about that I am sure , man your gay



I don't think i've read post from ya that doesn't involve a gay reference or thought. Seems like thats all you got on your mind. Take minute to think about that. Just sayin.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> I don't think i've read post from ya that doesn't involve a gay reference or thought. Seems like thats all you got on your mind. Take minute to think about that. Just sayin.



maybe, because I have to always to deal with queers .......:biggrin:just saying ...........anyway I didn't say jeffs staring up in the trees pics was gay just saying , but honestly other than the little beat down you gave Matt the other night I calls them as I see them


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> maybe, because I have to always to deal with queers .......:biggrin:just saying ...........anyway I didn't say jeffs staring up in the trees pics was gay just saying , but honestly other than the little beat down you gave Matt the other night I calls them as I see them



Well at least you admit i'm on to something. Being that im on the west coast I deal with plenty of Gay people, best clents really tons of money with the no kids and the yard is the first priorty. Come to think about it the only guys I've met who talk about gay chit as much as you are well.....gay.Anyway, keep making those jokes and fighting off those feelings for bearclaws and dudes. Off to dump some chips do a few bids and then get my drink on.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Well at least you admit i'm on to something. Being that im on the west coast I deal with plenty of Gay people, best clents really tons of money with the no kids and the yard is the first priorty. Come to think about it the only guys I've met who talk about gay chit as much as you are well.....gay.Anyway, keep making those jokes and fighting off those feelings for bearclaws and dudes. Off to dump some chips do a few bids and then get my drink on.



Wow ya really shut me down there , I don't care what your deal is man I don't really but if your take shots at me while I am banned because your to QUEER to wait til I am around then sucks to be you , and maybe I base my queer comments towards what I have seen like some lame spruce pics and you talking about things that I've known for years I dunno must be me Your right though and why shouldn't you know all about K booms too I am sure Barnes and Noble has books about them too ....


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am glad I am too ugly to be gay.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Grace Tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like your posing for a god damn glamour magazine, there Heffy. Lol...



I'll have to admit that is pretty; especially the top button unbuttoned. It's a little late in life for me to switch but if I do I'll be out to see you.:help:
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 224584


jefflovstrom said:


> I am glad I am too ugly to be gay.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Yea Jeff your safe there buddy ..............But this dude is sketchy as hell http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...re-climbing/224584d1329598469-imagejpeg_2-jpg


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow ya really shut me down there , I don't care what your deal is man I don't really but if your take shots at me while I am banned because your to QUEER to wait til I am around then sucks to be you , and maybe I base my queer comments towards what I have seen like some lame spruce pics and you talking about things that I've known for years I dunno must be me Your right though and why shouldn't you know all about K booms too I am sure Barnes and Noble has books about them too ....



I really need to dump these chips but before I go, I ll give ya a pep talk. Most of the time ya crack me up but the gay chit is pretty weak, like making fun of cripples or blacks, for what i've seen in my parts 70' kboom won't cut it. 
Sorry, you don't have the intellect or the tree skills to mess with me, guess it's back to aa for ya. Don't worry I'm done with ya, as tree vet said as he left "tah tah"


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to dump these chips but before I go, I ll give ya a pep talk. Most of the time ya crack me up but the gay chit is pretty weak, like making fun of cripples or blacks, for what i've seen in my parts 70' kboom won't cut it.
> Sorry, you don't have the intellect or the tree skills to mess with me, guess it's back to aa for ya. Don't worry I'm done with ya, as tree vet once said "tah tah"



Well in true TV fashion then you can take your dolls and go to the dump as well , and as far as the tree intellect goes was that meant as a funny comment or did that come naturally , cause from what I see I ain't buying it , and believe it shows and I try to be liberal when judging some things , so really go tip those chips ......And BTW you pulled a AA by dodging my comment about the cheap shots and if it wasn't for a few guys here that feed you material you'd be the #### that I wipe off my shoes ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seems I like alot.
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Seems I like alot.
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



Yea I know you sit there laughing and having a good time , so make sure if the bus comes ya don't throw me under it :msp_w00t:


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> maybe, because I have to always to deal with queers .......:biggrin:just saying ...........anyway I didn't say jeffs staring up in the trees pics was gay just saying , but honestly other than the little beat down you gave Matt the other night I calls them as I see them



Didn't really give me a beat down he commented on something he nor you could have possibly ever have seen or ran since its a one and only. So you guys only hurt yourself. After posting this what kind of credibility Do you think you have. No ones gonna take you seriously on here.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to dump these chips but before I go, I ll give ya a pep talk. Most of the time ya crack me up but the gay chit is pretty weak, like making fun of cripples or blacks, for what i've seen in my parts 70' kboom won't cut it.
> Sorry, you don't have the intellect or the tree skills to mess with me, guess it's back to aa for ya. Don't worry I'm done with ya, as tree vet said as he left "tah tah"



It does do a lot we have a big crane and a smaller crane what's so hard to understand about that? One works better where the other won't. I don't know why you would even comment on this if you want credibility. Please stick to messing with stuff that's not worth my time. And you have never seen my k-boom their compacities vary a lot from different manufactures. So you must not have seen to many not knowing this.

You can have a 70 foot k-boom that only lifts a thousand pounds or one that's 70 foot that lifts 80k. And why do you seem to think 70 foot is my max tip height they make manual extensions, you know I do have a few?

Every time you open your mouth about this especially something you have no knowledge off I'm gonna point your lack of knowledge out. 

You wanted AA out but your doing the same thing talking about something you have no business talking about. Because their is no way you have been within 500 miles of a boom like mine. Quite dreaming. What if someone is looking for information on one. Your posting tons off false info.

Theirs a reason I have big equipment, what's your' for not? I been in business for six years how long have you.?

Your questions on this need to be move to the 101 section your not stating facts but guessing at its capabilities.

We can't buy cranes and a whole fleet of new trucks by cutting down trees your average guy could handle. So continue to comment on it it's funny like a guy telling a girl he wrestles alligators to impress her, but no one is impressed.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Didn't really give me a beat down he commented on something he nor you could have possibly ever have seen or ran since its a one and only. So you guys only hurt yourself. After posting this what kind of credibility Do you think you have. No ones gonna take you seriously on here.


honestly matt I never commented on the operation of your truck , but with that being said there's at least 5 different makers , and they have been used in construction for a long time before they ever touched a tree granted maybe you do or don't have only 1 of 2 in the US seems a mute point ... But as for my credibility here goes I have nothing to prove I am secure with my myself , unlike you I don't need to excentuate myself , people who know me and have seen me work a tree know what I can do I don't need to make up for a small penis with fancy trucks and patting myself on my own back ... So go put your tar paper and shingle lander back up on the 70ft pedestal where ya got er parked ...


----------



## superjunior

mr. holden wood said:


> I really need to dump these chips but before I go, I ll give ya a pep talk. Most of the time ya crack me up but the gay chit is pretty weak, like making fun of cripples or blacks, for what i've seen in my parts 70' kboom won't cut it.
> Sorry, you don't have the intellect or the tree skills to mess with me, guess it's back to aa for ya. Don't worry I'm done with ya, as tree vet said as he left "tah tah"



Cmon HW, I worked out there and yes the trees are tall as hell and back then it was all about loading hefty rounds in the back of a pick up. Looking back on it now and doing what I do today I would hope you agree with me here - ANY crane or k boom is better then not having one at all..yes..?


----------



## mr. holden wood

superjunior said:


> Cmon HW, I worked out there and yes the trees are tall as hell and back then it was all about loading hefty rounds in the back of a pick up. Looking back on it now and doing what I do today I would hope you agree with me here - ANY crane or k boom is better then not having one at all..yes..?



Chips dumped, bid done its beer time. Agreed and I think that kboom is sweet for Pa or whatever township he's in. I've spent lots of time out east and the set up works well for where he's at. Out here that gets you half way up a tree when you factor the staging area and parking. Personally I would spend my money elsewhere, doesn't mean Im right or he's wrong.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> It does do a lot we have a big crane and a smaller crane what's so hard to understand about that? One works better where the other won't. I don't know why you would even comment on this if you want credibility. Please stick to messing with stuff that's not worth my time. And you have never seen my k-boom their compacities vary a lot from different manufactures. So you must not have seen to many not knowing this.
> 
> You can have a 70 foot k-boom that only lifts a thousand pounds or one that's 70 foot that lifts 80k. And why do you seem to think 70 foot is my max tip height they make manual extensions, you know I do have a few?
> 
> Every time you open your mouth about this especially something you have no knowledge off I'm gonna point your lack of knowledge out.
> 
> You wanted AA out but your doing the same thing talking about something you have no business talking about. Because their is no way you have been within 500 miles of a boom like mine. Quite dreaming. What if someone is looking for information on one. Your posting tons off false info.
> 
> Theirs a reason I have big equipment, what's your' for not? I been in business for six years how long have you.?
> 
> Your questions on this need to be move to the 101 section your not stating facts but guessing at its capabilities.
> 
> We can't buy cranes and a whole fleet of new trucks by cutting down trees your average guy could handle. So continue to comment on it it's funny like a guy telling a girl he wrestles alligators to impress her, but no one is impressed.



The fact is matt, everyone has stroked yer ego for way to long.now you cant handle a bit of confrontation without resorting to name calling. Calm down, like I said before it cracks me up that a guy with so much "big equipment" is so sensitive about it, buyers remorse maybe?. Glad things are working out for ya and you are happy with that little crane, lets leave it at that.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> The fact is matt, everyone has stroked yer ego for way to long.now you cant handle a bit of confrontation without resorting to name calling. Calm down, like I said before it cracks me up that a guy with so much "big equipment" is so sensitive about it, buyers remorse maybe?. Glad things are working out for ya and you are happy with that little crane, lets leave it at that.



Didn't call you a name just stating facts. Not sensitive but Copma has bent over backwards for me to get me this crane one of the reasons is so it can be filmed in tree care. Most of our accessories where given to us for cooperation in filming and feedback. Just for example the 2500 bucket 3000 grapple.

That being said I'm going to continue to correct false information.

Post something correct you won't hear from me continue to post BS I'll pick it apart.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> honestly matt I never commented on the operation of your truck , but with that being said there's at least 5 different makers , and they have been used in construction for a long time before they ever touched a tree granted maybe you do or don't have only 1 of 2 in the US seems a mute point ... But as for my credibility here goes I have nothing to prove I am secure with my myself , unlike you I don't need to excentuate myself , people who know me and have seen me work a tree know what I can do I don't need to make up for a small penis with fancy trucks and patting myself on my own back ... So go put your tar paper and shingle lander back up on the 70ft pedestal where ya got er parked ...



Not refereeing to you . Yes it is the only one in the continental US. As far as the crane manufacturer knows its the only one period in the US For tree care or construction. And other brands are way different. Trying to compare an IMT or Hiab to an effer or Compa is not even close. Like comparing a Ferrari to a Toyota. 

I'm refereeing to Holden wood once again.

That's the problem guys think I've seen a 70 foot IMT or Hiab they know all they don't even operate in the same function. You can't even put a fly jib on an IMT compacities are way lower.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> Cmon HW, I worked out there and yes the trees are tall as hell and back then it was all about loading hefty rounds in the back of a pick up. Looking back on it now and doing what I do today I would hope you agree with me here - ANY crane or k boom is better then not having one at all..yes..?



My whole point is BS theirs to much of it. Everything he posted is either opinion or wrong and id be more than glad to prove all of it .

Why would he want to post about a crane he has no idea what can and can't do.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Not refereeing to you . Yes it is the only one in the continental US. As far as the crane manufacturer knows its the only one period in the US For tree care or construction. And other brands are way different. Trying to compare an IMT or Hiab to an effer or Compa is not even close. Like comparing a Ferrari to a Toyota.
> 
> I'm refereeing to Holden wood once again.
> 
> That's the problem guys think I've seen a 70 foot IMT or Hiab they know all they don't even operate in the same function. You can't even put a fly jib on an IMT compacities are way lower.


Oh well we all know holdens a bozo , that goes with out saying ...


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh well we all know holdens a bozo , that goes with out saying ...



Ya your fine by me. Holden just talks at the astronauts seminar"s and tells them how to get to the moon.

Try and look up a load chart for a k boom they are only exist in the horizontal position because theirs to many variations you can have the boom in. Their are two movable joints with in the first twenty feet.

Now you might see why it's so annoying when he tells me or anyone what they can and can't do 70 foot I can make a phone call and order a few more manuals and put it out to 110 and still lift over a ton straight up off the truck 70 is where I want it it's 86 with the manuals I have in it now all the way out.

So every time he says it's 70 my eye twitches because that's just moronic. With the bucket on the work height is almost 100 the bucket adds another eight foot.


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> Not refereeing to you . Yes it is the only one in the continental US. As far as the crane manufacturer knows its the only one period in the US For tree care or construction. And other brands are way different. Trying to compare an IMT or Hiab to an effer or Compa is not even close. Like comparing a Ferrari to a Toyota.
> 
> I'm refereeing to Holden wood once again.
> 
> That's the problem guys think I've seen a 70 foot IMT or Hiab they know all they don't even operate in the same function. You can't even put a fly jib on an IMT compacities are way lower.



when you say the only one in the us do you mean of that model or only compa period?
100 foot bucket that must come in handy


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> when you say the only one in the us do you mean of that model or only compa period?
> 100 foot bucket that must come in handy



Size and classified as crane their are smaller log loading models around. Look for one on YouTube I got the only videos up. Look for any brand using the winch like a crane. their are less than a handful.

Ya the reach on the bucket is sweet, reach is almost the same horizontal as vertical.

Theirs not that many Of the other brands around either. Theirs a lot of Hiabs and IMT's

The larger one would be in the running for the largest in the US. Probably top five for sure.


----------



## ozzy42

Blakesmaster said:


> Pretty sure I'm gonna get ####faced wasted tonight. Big number 31 is today. Laura's gonna have to throw my ass in the car and drag me to bed in a few hours. Off to the bar now. Have a good one, fellas.



Happy belated birthday Blakes. Sorry,aint been on in a few days.


----------



## tree md

First tree with my new guys. Be easy, it's our first tree together... And my first video... 

Contour | Stories | FILE0034


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> First tree with my new guys. Be easy, it's our first tree together... And my first video...
> 
> Contour | Stories | FILE0034



Don't look bad. I have used poison ivy climbing lines since the beginning love that stuff. What kind of helmet cam did you get?


----------



## treeman82

Went from Hero to Zero today. Yesterday I was big time climber, today I was low life brush dog. Chipped brush that had been stacked on 2 jobs a few weeks ago, did 2 small maple trees at another house, chipped a nasty brush pile at my helper's house at the end of the day, and cut 1 BIG branch off an ash... got a good load of wood off that one.


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> Don't look bad. I have used poison ivy climbing lines since the beginning love that stuff. What kind of helmet cam did you get?



Got the Contour Roam. Pretty decent little camera but I'm having trouble learning how to edit the vids with the software that came with it. It's not like my old camera where I could use Movie Maker. I'm sure there is a way to do that... Just haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Don't look bad. I have used poison ivy climbing lines since the beginning love that stuff. What kind of helmet cam did you get?



Id bet you that little crane of yours its contour.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Got the Contour Roam. Pretty decent little camera but I'm having trouble learning how to edit the vids with the software that came with it. It's not like my old camera where I could use Movie Maker. I'm sure there is a way to do that... Just haven't figured it out yet.



The Mac computers come with a program called iMovie that's real easy to use.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

tree md said:


> First tree with my new guys. Be easy, it's our first tree together... And my first video...
> 
> Contour | Stories | FILE0034



Nice video dont I wish I had learned from someone like you early on, great job teachihng them, guess that calmness comes with age
wish I had it 20 years ago,
Paul


----------



## MarquisTree

Matt,
what is unique about ur knuckleboom? Isn't mike poors a much larger crane?


----------



## tree md

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Nice video dont I wish I had learned from someone like you early on, great job teachihng them, guess that calmness comes with age
> wish I had it 20 years ago,
> Paul



Thanks Paul, I take that as a real compliment. LOL, yep, I was piss and vinegar when I was younger. We are close enough where I bet we work together someday.


----------



## superjunior

Man everyone keeps doggin little cranes....sure they don't do big pics, some are too small to do any pics period. But I've said it before and I'll say it again, I'd rather have a baby crane then none at all. This was my first little crane if you can even call it that. It's a great little truck, and a dump truck so we can use it for just about anything. Was going to sell it when we got the little 14 ton - more for lack of space then anything - but made room and kept it..

edit - this pic was taken before I started crackin the whip on PPE..


----------



## no tree to big

SJ build some tall sides for that thing and presto you have a decent log truck!!!


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Matt,
> what is unique about ur knuckleboom? Isn't mike poors a much larger crane?



Than what our first one is yes the second one no I think Their very close. He's probably at 120 foot of reach.

I built this one to see how it worked out and see how I liked picking with it since the investment is a lot less.

The only Unique thing about it is we are the first and only tree service to use a Copma brand in the US.

To build one like mike poor the investment is huge it looks like he might have done the same thing built a smaller rig then the larger since it looks like he has two from watching video's

The truck alone to haul around a k-boom that size would be 200k you would have to have over 20k of front end in the truck to be able o support it. The weight is not distributed like in a standard crane. The first one required a 14k front end in a single axle some tandems have less theres still a lot of weight on the front end.


----------



## tree MDS

I think Mike Poor's first KB was smaller than the one he has now Matt, but I don't recall it being dinky like that thing you had put together. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Matt,
> what is unique about ur knuckleboom? Isn't mike poors a much larger crane?



Its got retard strength , don't look like anything until you try to wrestle a twinky away from it and you get thrown through a wall


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Its got retard strength , don't look like anything until you try to wrestle a twinky away from it and you get thrown through a wall



And you're speaking from personal experience, no doubt...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And you're speaking from personal experience, no doubt...



i hate you .....


----------



## treeclimber101

I am almost this excited that I am going to AC tonight http://i.imgur.com/oZA63.jpg.....almost .......


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Had another interesting removal last week, mondo red oak 5 feet from the back of an old dilapidated country two family rental.

My buddy calls and says that it is big, but an easy removal, we should be able to take big chunks with The Winch and be done in 4 hours or so. 

we get an hour into the job and the pigtail snaps off at the weld on my GRCS. Lucky my client has one in his truck to. ( I called one of my major clients and he welded it on for me on my way home :blob: )

Turns out to have a lot of large low spreading limbs, it musta grew since he looked at it in Oct. I could take a lot of long picks with the winch, but i had to clear work room up top first. There was no way to even work a quadrant of the tree at a time, I had to work out several stations in each before i could get my rigging zone clear. First few jump-cuts hung up on the lower stuff (you can jump most of the south side out! )

Long story short I ended up climbing the tree maybe five times to get all but the very top out (I like keeping dynamic mass up top for dampening) after 4.5 hours of 40-50 ft pitches I wore my lardo-schoolboy arse out and had to send my client up to finish off the last 7-10 rigs. That was a blow to my ego   (he did say he was impressed with thew volume I did in that short of a time.

We ended up pulling the 55ft spar over with the skidstear, that made a nice big boom for the audience. 

tow days later one of my regulars said we have a limb over a house, nice easy job. Big honking willow (s. bab.) the stem is 70 ft out at a 45 degree angle and all the limbs are all into understory maple and locust. all the meat is over septic drainage field, so we are rigging out ~4 ft 28 inch logs. the get so fat that I am gaffed into the side of the stem to make the bottom cuts, and the log pile is 6 feet high by the time i get down.

two cuts into the meaty wood, one of the shock-mounts on my 12 y/o 020 snaps and pulls the carb off the saw body 

On my way home my wife calls and she say that a good Samaritan flagged her down about the flat tire she was driving on. When i get there she is nearly on her rim, and three other tires are soft by 20 or so LBS. we get it to the Garage and they say that she had a razor-blade in the flat, had to put two new ones on. 

interesting week


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> Than what our first one is yes the second one no I think Their very close. He's probably at 120 foot of reach.
> 
> I built this one to see how it worked out and see how I liked picking with it since the investment is a lot less.
> 
> The only Unique thing about it is we are the first and only tree service to use a Copma brand in the US.
> 
> To build one like mike poor the investment is huge it looks like he might have done the same thing built a smaller rig then the larger since it looks like he has two from watching video's
> 
> The truck alone to haul around a k-boom that size would be 200k you would have to have over 20k of front end in the truck to be able o support it. The weight is not distributed like in a standard crane. The first one required a 14k front end in a single axle some tandems have less theres still a lot of weight on the front end.



After talking to the guys that own the large ones and watching videos of them working I am still having a real hard time with all this Knuckle boom cool aid flowing around the tree industry. Oh well a very frustrated salesman is insisting on bringing one out for me to try (even after i told him there was no way we were buying one:confused2, he is very confident even after some of his best customers have told me that a GMK 4100 is most likely a better fit for us. Always willing to demo something.
Started another rehab project Friday, it’s the first new truck John Marquis every bought he paid extra to have the frame rails green from the factory. we are raising the roof of the chip box, replacing the tool boxes and some other stuff, I will post some pics later, tool boxes are outrageously expensive, $1300 for two boxes


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> After talking to the guys that own the large ones and watching videos of them working I am still having a real hard time with all this Knuckle boom cool aid flowing around the tree industry. Oh well a very frustrated salesman is insisting on bringing one out for me to try (even after i told him there was no way we were buying one:confused2, he is very confident even after some of his best customers have told me that a GMK 4100 is most likely a better fit for us. Always willing to demo something.
> Started another rehab project Friday, it’s the first new truck John Marquis every bought he paid extra to have the frame rails green from the factory. we are raising the roof of the chip box, replacing the tool boxes and some other stuff, I will post some pics later, tool boxes are outrageously expensive, $1300 for two boxes



So a quick search and I came up with 170' 100 ton.. is that right? 

Looking forward to the pics of the restoration project! I love that kinda stuff! How long has marquis been in business?


----------



## tree md

Caution: Extreme precision felling by an extreme professional... :hmm3grin2orange:

This little camera is cool as ####. :biggrin:

Contour | Stories | FILE0039


----------



## tree md

So I had a pretty interesting situation on my last tree on a big job I finished up yesterday. I only had 2 large limbs to remove on two trees, both dead, both in large oaks, both needed to be butt and tip tied to lower. Being that I had looked the situation over the day before and saw that I would not really need a block or porty I left my rigging box in the shop. The limb on the last tree was over the second story addition of the house. All the leaders had been cut off and it was just a big 15' or so stub. It was almost touching the roof of the addition. I had figured I would just get up there on the first story roof (which was 12/10 pitch), and work it back old school style by just roping it off of itself. Well I sent my young guy up to the second story to set a rope in a crotch with a polesaw and when he gets up there he tells me that the limb is split 3/4 of the way through. Couldn't see it from the ground but sure enough it is split so roping it off from itself is out. I ended up having to butt tie and tip tie it as well and swing the whole lead out from over the house. I set my climbing line and shimmied up my rope to the steep pitch roof. Once I got up there I threw my rope bag over the limb to have it behind me and away from the direction of the swing. I had no porty and no block so there was no way to really pretension it. A GRCS would have been nice for this one but you do what you have to to make due. So I get butt and tip tied off, 1 guy on each line and a tag line just in case we have to guide it down. I only had one tie in because I was on the roof and no where else to tie off except the limb itself unless I install another climbing line and I was not going to go through all of that. My climbing line was over the limb putting tension on it to help with the direction of the swing. I cut the limb (about a 16" limb) slowly to make a peeling cut, shut off my saw and lean into it to try to swing it up and over the second story roof. I knew there was a good chance of me coming off the roof with the limb when it peeled off so I was prepared for it. Sure enough when I lifted and swung it to peel it off I slipped on the steep pitch roof and came right off with the limb. The limb swung clear of the roof and hung suspended above the rock wall and ornamental shrubs and I hung suspended above the edge of the roof about 10 feet away from the limb. It was a hell of a ride I'll tell ya.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> So I had a pretty interesting situation on my last tree on a big job I finished up yesterday. I only had 2 large limbs to remove on two trees, both dead, both in large oaks, both needed to be butt and tip tied to lower. Being that I had looked the situation over the day before and saw that I would not really need a block or porty I left my rigging box in the shop. The limb on the last tree was over the second story addition of the house. All the leaders had been cut off and it was just a big 15' or so stub. It was almost touching the roof of the addition. I had figured I would just get up there on the first story roof (which was 12/10 pitch), and work it back old school style by just roping it off of itself. Well I sent my young guy up to the second story to set a rope in a crotch with a polesaw and when he gets up there he tells me that the limb is split 3/4 of the way through. Couldn't see it from the ground but sure enough it is split so roping it off from itself is out. I ended up having to butt tie and tip tie it as well and swing the whole lead out from over the house. I set my climbing line and shimmied up my rope to the steep pitch roof. Once I got up there I threw my rope bag over the limb to have it behind me and away from the direction of the swing. I had no porty and no block so there was no way to really pretension it. A GRCS would have been nice for this one but you do what you have to to make due. So I get butt and tip tied off, 1 guy on each line and a tag line just in case we have to guide it down. I only had one tie in because I was on the roof and no where else to tie off except the limb itself unless I install another climbing line and I was not going to go through all of that. My climbing line was over the limb putting tension on it to help with the direction of the swing. I cut the limb (about a 16" limb) slowly to make a peeling cut, shut off my saw and lean into it to try to swing it up and over the second story roof. I knew there was a good chance of me coming off the roof with the limb when it peeled off so I was prepared for it. Sure enough when I lifted and swung it to peel it off I slipped on the steep pitch roof and came right off with the limb. The limb swung clear of the roof and hung suspended above the rock wall and ornamental shrubs and I hung suspended above the edge of the roof about 10 feet away from the limb. It was a hell of a ride I'll tell ya.


too bad ya didn't have the contour rollin :msp_smile:


----------



## MarquisTree

View attachment 224913





tree MDS said:


> So a quick search and I came up with 170' 100 ton.. is that right?
> 
> Looking forward to the pics of the restoration project! I love that kinda stuff! How long has marquis been in business?



That is a 2000 international 4700 DT466 automatic that is getting some love, don't worry lardfingers I will get some shots of the filthy shop full of rust scale and paint chips for u to comment on.

Yes GMK 4100 is a 100 ton at crane with 167' main boom.

John started in 1989 after he graduated umass stockbridge with a degree in urban forestry and arborculture. He started with a pu, lawn mower and one pot head


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> too bad ya didn't have the contour rollin :msp_smile:



I haven't been able to view any of Larry's contour vids, and it's been pissing me off! 

This spring a new laptop is definitely on the list..


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> too bad ya didn't have the contour rollin :msp_smile:



Believe me, I didn't want to film that one. Was afraid I would jinx myself... Besides, it was such an extreme professional move that I did not want to film it and give all of my trade secrets away!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 224913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 2000 international 4700 DT466 automatic that is getting some love, don't worry lardfingers I will get some shots of the filthy shop full of rust scale and paint chips for u to comment on.
> 
> Yes GMK 4100 is a 100 ton at crane with 167' main boom.
> 
> John started in 1989 after he graduated umass stockbridge with a degree in urban forestry and arborculture. He started with a pu, lawn mower and one pot head



I left mass in the late 80's, just before I started doing tree work. I started climbing in 91. I used to live not far from Billerica. I plan to visit up there in the next year and when I do I would love to drop by the shop and meet you guys in person.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> I haven't been able to view any of Larry's contour vids, and it's been pissing me off!
> 
> This spring a new laptop is definitely on the list..



Believe me, you're not missing much. It's all simple easy stuff. When I do something interesting I will figure out how to post it to youtube. Maybe you will be able to see it then.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 224913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a 2000 international 4700 DT466 automatic that is getting some love, don't worry lardfingers I will get some shots of the filthy shop full of rust scale and paint chips for u to comment on.
> 
> Yes GMK 4100 is a 100 ton at crane with 167' main boom.
> 
> John started in 1989 after he graduated umass stockbridge with a degree in urban forestry and arborculture. He started with a pu, lawn mower and one pot head



Well, if you guys do get that crane, you had better wrap justin's head in burlap or something, just to keep it from exploding. lol.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I haven't been able to view any of Larry's contour vids, and it's been pissing me off!
> 
> This spring a new laptop is definitely on the list..



I cant view them either and I have a pretty decent desktop I dont know whats up


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Believe me, I didn't want to film that one. Was afraid I would jinx myself... Besides, it was such an extreme professional move that I did not want to film it and give all of my trade secrets away!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


half the fun of videoing is catching the bloopers - here's a dandy :msp_tongue:
Caught by my rope - YouTube


----------



## tree md

no tree to big said:


> I cant view them either and I have a pretty decent desktop I dont know whats up



Hmm... I can't understand why they would not be viewable. It uploads to a website and you watch it from the Contour website, kinda like youtube...

Anyway, Like I said, not missing much, just swinging a chunk and dropping a pole. I'll upload one to youtube as soon as I get something exciting.


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> half the fun of videoing is catching the bloopers - here's a dandy :msp_tongue:
> Caught by my rope - YouTube



sad really.


----------



## MarquisTree

TreeAce said:


> sad really.



I don't miss that POS one bit, its nice without him around


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> I haven't been able to view any of Larry's contour vids, and it's been pissing me off!
> 
> This spring a new laptop is definitely on the list..



my pc is only 6 months old and I cant see them either  just sound


----------



## MarquisTree

tree MDS said:


> Well, if you guys do get that crane, you had better wrap justin's head in burlap or something, just to keep it from exploding. lol.



He has more ego and homophobia then 100 men should have


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> my pc is only 6 months old and I cant see them either  just sound



that is weird. I got an old slow POS from the mid 90's and the vids are coming up fine

Got 2 jobs lined up for tomorrow. The first one I looked at last week, one limb from an oak over a garage. Easy job can pull the bucket right up to it. When I looked at it I noticed that part of that limb was cut with a big tear down the bark. We trimmed that oak last year and that cut was not from us. I asked the customer about it and she said her hubby climbed up there off a ladder and cut the limb and it knocked the ladder out from under him sending him to the driveway. He broke his arm and shattered his wrist. 

Second job we'll be starting I bid for 2 days. All crane work and should be a fun one. Maybe I'll take a couple short vids.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Saturday, went to go move logs on my friends land clear job. Went to put the grapple on, and the one hydrolic fitting wont latch. Thought it was froze, nope, ended up having to push it on, and bang the outter ring on so it would lock. Kinda started the day off like crap, then got to the job, work for a hour got about 1/3 of it done, and I blew a hydrolic hose. No hydrolic shops open close so I said heck with it and called it a day. Then I started felling like crap yesturday evening. Got some kind of stomach bug, and still feel like crap.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> After talking to the guys that own the large ones and watching videos of them working I am still having a real hard time with all this Knuckle boom cool aid flowing around the tree industry. Oh well a very frustrated salesman is insisting on bringing one out for me to try (even after i told him there was no way we were buying one:confused2, he is very confident even after some of his best customers have told me that a GMK 4100 is most likely a better fit for us. Always willing to demo something.
> Started another rehab project Friday, its the first new truck John Marquis every bought he paid extra to have the frame rails green from the factory. we are raising the roof of the chip box, replacing the tool boxes and some other stuff, I will post some pics later, tool boxes are outrageously expensive, $1300 for two boxes



In your situation it's not practical to have one. If John marquis was the only one gonna run it it's practical. In your scenario your running the best setup.

It's not something that you wanna let employees run to expensive. It would have been cheaper for me to buy a 38 ton altec.

Their not as user friendly less forgiving with swinging loads, but when your good with one their lightning fast and really strong. Mike poor's will out pick a 40 to.

It would be a whole new learning experience than a stick crane. You normally use the winch to tighten up a load. I use the boom. Which causes the load to be favored towards the truck.

Me being a two crew show I can get a lot more done with k-booms . In your situation I wouldn't even consider it. The 500 series we are waiting on ended up around 540k a new crane would save you some dough.

I would get a 60 ton all terrain if I where in your situation like mayor tree. We have one on lease for the two jobs we didi this winter and it's just the cats pajamas the load chart is sweet at 120 foot bent over pretty good to. I had toget new straps never been able to hook that much to a crane before. My 14k straps where not cuttin it.


----------



## deevo

superjunior said:


> half the fun of videoing is catching the bloopers - here's a dandy :msp_tongue:
> Caught by my rope - YouTube



I must of missed that one of his, miracle that didn't kill him or break anything. What a tardo AA is/was!


----------



## tree md

Shhhhh! Don't call up the devil. Things have been peaceful here and returned to normal since his absence... Lets not screw it up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He said he was just gonna lurk for a month to give sgb a chance to get up to snuff moding.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> In your situation it's not practical to have one. If John marquis was the only one gonna run it it's practical. In your scenario your running the best setup.
> 
> It's not something that you wanna let employees run to expensive. It would have been cheaper for me to buy a 38 ton altec.
> 
> Their not as user friendly less forgiving with swinging loads, but when your good with one their lightning fast and really strong. Mike poor's will out pick a 40 to.
> 
> It would be a whole new learning experience than a stick crane. You normally use the winch to tighten up a load. I use the boom. Which causes the load to be favored towards the truck.
> 
> Me being a two crew show I can get a lot more done with k-booms . In your situation I wouldn't even consider it. The 500 series we are waiting on ended up around 540k a new crane would save you some dough.
> 
> I would get a 60 ton all terrain if I where in your situation like mayor tree. We have one on lease for the two jobs we didi this winter and it's just the cats pajamas the load chart is sweet at 120 foot bent over pretty good to. I had toget new straps never been able to hook that much to a crane before. My 14k straps where not cuttin it.



Your missing my point,
We are keeping our Altec 38127. We are looking to buy another crane. It is going to be a Grove 4100B, from what I have seen, and understand from talking to people who own knuckle booms, the large all terrain will out pick and out produce a very large knuckle boom (140 ton + kboom). The knuckle boom has the crane beat in its versatility, you can do many things with one unit but if your just looking to remove trees as fast as you can the crane has it beat. From all the videos of Kboom removals I have seen they seem pretty slow, but people have told me I have very high expectations. FYI John has never run a crane before.

“A new crane would save us some dough?” not following you, the altec was $300k, a new 4100 is $1mil, the used ones we have considered are $700k-900k. what savings are you talking about?

I want to know more about this leased crane you have, we would love to be able to lease a crane for 6-8 months at a time. It really sucks around here all we can do is rent them, and they come with operators, which really sucks since we are used to running the show and rental opps never do as good as a company opp does. Whats the name of the company you leased it from? What was the minimum term of the lease? 6 months? A year? Did they come out and train you to run it or did you already have someone in your company familiar with it? Is it a 60 ton AT or HTC or RT? Do you think they would lease a crane to an out of state company?


----------



## MarquisTree

tree md said:


> Shhhhh! Don't call up the devil. Things have been peaceful here and returned to normal since his absence... Lets not screw it up. :hmm3grin2orange:



sorry:bang:


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Your missing my point,
> We are keeping our Altec 38127. We are looking to buy another crane. It is going to be a Grove 4100B, from what I have seen, and understand from talking to people who own knuckle booms, the large all terrain will out pick and out produce a very large knuckle boom (140 ton + kboom). The knuckle boom has the crane beat in its versatility, you can do many things with one unit but if your just looking to remove trees as fast as you can the crane has it beat. From all the videos of Kboom removals I have seen they seem pretty slow, but people have told me I have very high expectations. FYI John has never run a crane before.
> 
> &ldquo;A new crane would save us some dough?&rdquo; not following you, the altec was $300k, a new 4100 is $1mil, the used ones we have considered are $700k-900k. what savings are you talking about?
> 
> I want to know more about this leased crane you have, we would love to be able to lease a crane for 6-8 months at a time. It really sucks around here all we can do is rent them, and they come with operators, which really sucks since we are used to running the show and rental opps never do as good as a company opp does. Whats the name of the company you leased it from? What was the minimum term of the lease? 6 months? A year? Did they come out and train you to run it or did you already have someone in your company familiar with it? Is it a 60 ton AT or HTC or RT? Do you think they would lease a crane to an out of state company?



Talking about the altec 38 ton vs a k boom the altec is a good bit less and easier to send with employees.

A friend of mine owns a large construction company he owns a few housing plans up here and builds them. He has the cranes and the winter months we can get ahold of them. At a good deal. Summer not as much. I'm not really sure if a dealer would do this. It's a good deal for me and him he gets paid for the machine year round and we can beat having the cost of owning a crane like that.


----------



## tree md

Gonna put a new set of teeth on my stumper today which I did not have time to do last week and work on my saws which took a beating from my new groundies over the past week. Got a thousand other things I need to do as far as busy work. Told my groundy I would help him put brakes on his truck today but I am not volunteering unless he calls me. Still have to collect on one job from last week and go deposit checks. Gonna be a busy day.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> Gonna put a new set of teeth on my stumper today which I did not have time to do last week and work on my saws which took a beating from my new groundies over the past week. Got a thousand other things I need to do as far as busy work. Told my groundy I would help him put brakes on his truck today but I am not volunteering unless he calls me. Still have to collect on one job from last week and go deposit checks. Gonna be a busy day.



If you want, I can help you with your deposits. Just trying to help you free up more time today bud. Lol


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> Talking about the altec 38 ton vs a k boom the altec is a good bit less and easier to send with employees.
> 
> A friend of mine owns a large construction company he owns a few housing plans up here and builds them. He has the cranes and the winter months we can get ahold of them. At a good deal. Summer not as much. I'm not really sure if a dealer would do this. It's a good deal for me and him he gets paid for the machine year round and we can beat having the cost of owning a crane like that.



That sounds like a great deal u got with ur friend.
its a bit different here, all we have is us employees running what ever equipment we have..


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, back up to working on the lake Tues. and Wed.. Supposed to be in the 60's. No traffic and the view cannot be beat.


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you want, I can help you with your deposits. Just trying to help you free up more time today bud. Lol



Sure, just be sure to contribute! Then you can help write the checks for the bills! :biggrin:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Oh yeah, back up to working on the lake Tues. and Wed.. Supposed to be in the 60's. No traffic and the view cannot be beat.



bring that damn camera we want video


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> Sure, just be sure to contribute! Then you can help write the checks for the bills! :biggrin:



I would love to help you write bills but my bill writing pen just ran out of ink, but my deposit slip pen has plenty of ink left to add your deposit in with mine!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Starting the march on the city gig today. 9 large Ash in my crosshairs, should be fun changing the face of a city park where these crappy Ash trees have been coming apart for a couple years now, near a playground area!

You guys talking about Michael Poor's rig out of Champaign, IL.? Good grief that thing is awesome. I've got a huge Ash on this gig that towers near a 3 phase that the local guy was going to call Mike in for, which made him about 5k higher than me and the other guy that bid that has his own crane. (That was his excuse anyway, it just happened to be the magic number for the rest of the budget till May 1st.)

This tree doesn't need a crane, but it would be nice. I'm all ears on the crane subject. I'm not there yet, but soon will be. I'm pricing a few and trying to expand my knowledge.

Mike was in town a few months ago looking at my cemetery job. He insisted on removing 15 trees in four days for I forget how much, or he wasn't interested. I'll have to thank him one of these days. There is only one of those trees that would enjoy his crane and I can easily rope it down and get it out, we just have to have a few stones moved. We are removing those trees in a 3 year cycle, so maybe I'll have something by then.

Stay safe gang!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Still feeling like crap today. Think I may have gotten run over by a Steiner! Gonna try to work on some maintanence stuff around the house.


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Still feeling like crap today. Think I may have gotten run over by a Steiner! Gonna try to work on some maintanence stuff around the house.




Bull#### steiner doesnt have enough ground clearance to run you over.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Still feeling like crap today. Think I may have gotten run over by a Steiner! Gonna try to work on some maintanence stuff around the house.



I think I got run over by a budweiser truck.. or maybe it was the horses. Not sure which, but ouch.

The new compressor is supposed to be in wednesday, so that should keep me outta trouble anyway. We decided to go with Imron for the chipper paint. Right about the time that's done, the bucket parts should be in and we'll start ripping the old metal off that, and getting it ready to go out for paint as well. Gonna be pretty busy all at once.. but right now it's kinda lame.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Bull#### steiner doesnt have enough ground clearance to run you over.



Okay, that's kinda funny, but please, lets just not even mention you know who. It really has been nice.. lets not get it going again.


----------



## MarquisTree

Taking down a large split double oak hanging over the wires today, I am getting spoiled with all these street jobs, they are almost to easy...almost
View attachment 225136


Where's lardio? He usually wastes no time taking a dump on my posts


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> Taking down a large split double oak hanging over the wires today, I am getting spoiled with all these street jobs, they are almost to easy...almost
> View attachment 225136
> 
> 
> Where's lardio? He usually wastes no time taking a dump on my posts



Curious on the bucket setup there, from the pic looks like you put the turret right under the wires, wouldn't it have been better to one side or the other? Was there not enough room for that? Looks tight.


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> Curious on the bucket setup there, from the pic looks like you put the turret right under the wires, wouldn't it have been better to one side or the other? Was there not enough room for that? Looks tight.



It is tight, lots of wires. The bucket turret is a few fleet inside the wires, poles lean over the street, makes more room for the bucket less room to lower. Its working nicely small picks not enough room to lower more then 2500lb brush picks. This would have been a better job to bring one of our rear mounts too instead of a forestry but they are all out working


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Bull#### steiner doesnt have enough ground clearance to run you over.



It had the double wide floatation tires on.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I think I got run over by a budweiser truck.. or maybe it was the horses. Not sure which, but ouch.



These guys? That must have hurt!


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Taking down a large split double oak hanging over the wires today, I am getting spoiled with all these street jobs, they are almost to easy...almost
> View attachment 225136
> 
> 
> Where's lardio? He usually wastes no time taking a dump on my posts



I can't right now . I gotta admit your pics and posts are kinda tight I mean you have really got your labia tucked away nicely any more , I mean I had to stare at the shop pics for like 10 minutes even to come up with its messy , now if OD starts posing with the leave blowers and rigging again then all bets are off , believe me no one is creeped more then me , I kinda wanna see a few of matts crane and shop though , kinda wanna stab at him a bit but he's a crafty one no doubt , like a million dollar phantom who operates the invisible boat mobile ...


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't right now . I gotta admit your pics and posts are kinda tight I mean you have really got your labia tucked away nicely any more , I mean I had to stare at the shop pics for like 10 minutes even to come up with its messy , now if OD starts posing with the leave blowers and rigging again then all bets are off , believe me no one is creeped more then me , I kinda wanna see a few of matts crane and shop though , kinda wanna stab at him a bit but he's a crafty one no doubt , like a million dollar phantom who operates the invisible boat mobile ...



Who this disaster? The beard is getting outa handView attachment 225164


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> Who this disaster? The beard is getting outa handView attachment 225164



That's awesome, the sawdust in the beard is a great touch.. 

Have you seen blakemasters beard? He looks like I mini OD.. lol, especially when he got his company orange on!


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Who this disaster? The beard is getting outa handView attachment 225164


You may be the only person that has ever photographed a female sasquatch... Is that beard half as big as his ego prolly not


----------



## tree md

Presidents Day... No banking today. I hate bankers and politicians.

Had to run out to Northern Tool to buy a wheel for my bench grinder... Ended up dropping over a hundred bucks... I'm like a kid in a candy store at those places. Took my groundy out for Chinese and helped him put brakes on his truck. Bills are paid and in the mail. Now onto the stumper. I'll grind chains later on, after I meet a client and collect so I can drink a beer while I grind.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Presidents Day... No banking today. I hate bankers and politicians.
> 
> Had to run out to Northern Tool to buy a wheel for my bench grinder... Ended up dropping over a hundred bucks... I'm like a kid in a candy store at those places. Took my groundy out for Chinese and helped him put brakes on his truck. Bills are paid and in the mail. Now onto the stumper. I'll grind chains later on, after I meet a client and collect so I can drink a beer while I grind.



That's nothing, try dropping $581 (not including shipping) for a decal package ($271??), two aluminum chock holders and a new adjustable height discharge jack for the chipper! Bunch of ####ing thieves I tell you! Kinda didn't really have a choice though, is what pisses me off about it. I mean that's a lot of dough for some stickers! No more with the bandit dealer for a long time (hopefully) after this...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Morbark dealers rob you blind too. $1200 for a pair of fenders. Better be gold plated for that price


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Morbark dealers rob you blind too. $1200 for a pair of fenders. Better be gold plated for that price



I can't imagine they get too many suckers to bite on the fender deal.. I mean wow! 

I could see the chock holders at $59 or so each, and the chute jack was like $155, which I kinda figured, that's just a bit much for the stickers though!


----------



## Hugenpoet

Blakesmaster said:


> Curious on the bucket setup there, from the pic looks like you put the turret right under the wires, wouldn't it have been better to one side or the other? Was there not enough room for that? Looks tight.



Repped


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My sign guy can print me any stickers I want, including most manufactor stickers like morbark for alot cheaper


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> My sign guy can print me any stickers I want, including most manufactor stickers like morbark for alot cheaper



I think my sign guy would look at me like I was from mars, or the cheapest mofo on the planet if I asked him about that. Good for you though! How would you get him the sticker designs and all that?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

They have books with all the designs in them. I was looking through it one day looking for one for my trailer, because the ones I got from the manufacture were gunk vinyl


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> That sounds like a great deal u got with ur friend.
> its a bit different here, all we have is us employees running what ever equipment we have..



yes it has worked out nicely its Paris construction his company is huge and when i mean huge they have more cranes than they can keep working. some other guys from my area will know hew he is. they just sold one of their housing plans in excess of 60 million. when i say he has cranes probably like 20-30 that range from 100k to over a million. dozers all the way up to D-10. his company would have to be worth over 100 mill. we do a lot of tree work in the plans so we can usually work out a sweet deal on using the cranes. he has them all the way up over 100 ton the biggest we have ever used was a 99.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> yes it has worked out nicely its Paris construction his company is huge and when i mean huge they have more cranes than they can keep working. some other guys from my area will know hew he is. they just sold one of their housing plans in excess of 60 million. when i say he has cranes probably like 20-30 that range from 100k to over a million. dozers all the way up to D-10. his company would have to be worth over 100 mill. we do a lot of tree work in the plans so we can usually work out a sweet deal on using the cranes. he has them all the way up over 100 ton the biggest we have ever used was a 99.



A 99 ton crane ?


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> I can't imagine they get too many suckers to bite on the fender deal.. I mean wow!
> 
> I could see the chock holders at $59 or so each, and the chute jack was like $155, which I kinda figured, that's just a bit much for the stickers though!



gotta order teeth for both grinders tomorrow, gonna find how much a decal set is for the small machine. I bet rayco will want at least 200$ for em


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> gotta order teeth for both grinders tomorrow, gonna find how much a decal set is for the small machine. I bet rayco will want at least 200$ for em



I just bought a full set of aftermarket teeth from Vermeer for $75. They tried to sell me on having them change my pockets over and using their teeth for $350. I said no thank you. I have used these aftermarket teeth for replacements with no problems. They are only like $4.65 a piece. The teeth Vermeer wanted to change me over to were twice that. However, I have not ground anything with a full set of these teeth yet. I'll let you know how it goes after my next stump.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> A 99 ton crane ?



Yes they do this to beat restrictions by staying under 100 ton


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree md said:


> I just bought a full set of aftermarket teeth from Vermeer for $75. They tried to sell me on having them change my pockets over and using their teeth for $350. I said no thank you. I have used these aftermarket teeth for replacements with no problems. They are only like $4.65 a piece. The teeth Vermeer wanted to change me over to were twice that. However, I have not ground anything with a full set of these teeth yet. I'll let you know how it goes after my next stump.



I'd like to know how they work out for you too. What grinder do you have?


----------



## tree md

Mike Cantolina said:


> I'd like to know how they work out for you too. What grinder do you have?



It's just a small self propelled walk behind Mike. Rayco RG 20 HD. I'll let you know. I am looking for an economical teeth option as I have been doing a lot of grinding in rocky terrain of late.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I just bought a full set of aftermarket teeth from Vermeer for $75. They tried to sell me on having them change my pockets over and using their teeth for $350. I said no thank you. I have used these aftermarket teeth for replacements with no problems. They are only like $4.65 a piece. The teeth Vermeer wanted to change me over to were twice that. However, I have not ground anything with a full set of these teeth yet. I'll let you know how it goes after my next stump.



Let me know how you like them, for that kind of $ I may have to switch. I wonder how they hold up with a higher hp machine . I know rayco sells their super teeth for 12.00 a pop and like another 2.00 each for the bolts. Last time I did brand new teeth and bolts on both grinders I want to say it was around 800$ with shipping


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great today... just cleaned up half of a willow that fell over in the storm, and then got rid of the standing half. Had that done by 1:00, then went fishing for busted branches off the crane. 

Was about to make 1 cut today with the 44 in the tree, sure enough the pull cord breaks. I love that saw, so I was a bit upset when I had to go to a different one. Had a friend pick me up a new 362 from the saw shop, see how that works out.


----------



## tree md

treeman82 said:


> Nothing great today... just cleaned up half of a willow that fell over in the storm, and then got rid of the standing half. Had that done by 1:00, then went fishing for busted branches off the crane.
> 
> Was about to make 1 cut today with the 44 in the tree, sure enough the pull cord breaks. I love that saw, so I was a bit upset when I had to go to a different one. Had a friend pick me up a new 362 from the saw shop, see how that works out.



If it didn't break off too short just pop the cap off the handle, feed the cord through and tie a stopper knot in it. I had to do that with my old 200t and it has held up for two years as such. Just haven't got around to replacing the cord yet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Nothing great today...
> Was about to make 1 cut today with the 44 in the tree, sure enough the pull cord break.



Ha, I punched myself in the face that way a couple of times!!!
Jeff


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> That's nothing, try dropping $581 (not including shipping) for a decal package ($271??), two aluminum chock holders and a new adjustable height discharge jack for the chipper! Bunch of ####ing thieves I tell you! Kinda didn't really have a choice though, is what pisses me off about it. I mean that's a lot of dough for some stickers! No more with the bandit dealer for a long time (hopefully) after this...



Wow, that's sounds like a serious case of rape on the decal set. I purchased just the bandit decals for our 250xp and it was 80 something bucks, I didn't order the safety decals though. Some how they only sent one of the discharge shoot decals though, so I need to give them another call and get that straightened out. We haven't put any of them on yet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> If it didn't break off too short just pop the cap off the handle, feed the cord through and tie a stopper knot in it. I had to do that with my old 200t and it has held up for two years as such. Just haven't got around to replacing the cord yet.



My god man, clean that saw!


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> My god man, clean that saw!



Ha, If I did I'm afraid it would fall apart!

LOL, that saw was bought in 07 and has been through everyday use and 2 major storms... Besides, you don't see the pretty clean one right next to it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Ha, If I did I'm afraid it would fall apart!
> 
> LOL, that saw was bought in 07 and has been through everyday use and 2 major storms... Besides, you don't see the pretty clean one right next to it! :hmm3grin2orange:



Keepin that one the left nice and shiny. don't wear it out you can't get another!!!!


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> Keepin that one the left nice and shiny. don't wear it out you can't get another!!!!



The shop where I bought it has one more left... Thinking I might go down and by it and keep it in the box till this one wears out...


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> The shop where I bought it has one more left... Thinking I might go down and by it and keep it in the box till this one wears out...



If you don't want it tell me where I'll call and see if they can ship.


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> If you don't want it tell me where I'll call and see if they can ship.



I'm friends with the owner and will be down there later in the week to do some welding on my trailer in his shop. I'll see if he still has it and let you know.


----------



## epicklein22

Got a 562xp demo saw today from my dealer. Gonna keep it for a week or so. This saw has replaced the 357xp and is 60cc. It has the autotune carb. I'm gonna run the piss out of it and see how it stacks up to my ms361. I was seriously thinking about picking one up earlier last year, but went with other purchases. Get used to these autotune saws guys, they are wave of the future.


----------



## superjunior

got a little trim job done then knocked this cherry out yesterday. gotta go back there today and remove 2 pines and 2 locusts. They're calling for rain by late morning and continuing for the next four days eventually turning into accumulating snow. Oh well, at least I got a couple good days in. Looks like it's back to working in the shop for the rest of the week


----------



## sgreanbeans

That weather is leaving us now. Headin ur way. Ice, snow, rain mix = slimy trees. SO TIRED OF THIS CRAP


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> That weather is leaving us now. Headin ur way. Ice, snow, rain mix = slimy trees. SO TIRED OF THIS CRAP



I hear ya. Still got a half dozen good jobs on the back burner cuz I couldn't get equipment anywhere near them last year - too wet to even do em by hand..


----------



## sgreanbeans

superjunior said:


> i hear ya. Still got a half dozen good jobs on the back burner cuz i couldn't get equipment anywhere near them last year - too wet to even do em by hand..



word!
We have a big one that we were caught on. 90% done, maybe a hour with the skidloader.............or days by hand. Just need it to freeze for a couple days so I can get the machine down in there. Right now, if I went in, I would never get back out. SUCKS! Gotta few g's sitting there, staring at me!


----------



## treeman82

Think I'll just get a new elastastart cord and assembly put on. It's my favorite saw you know. Besides, that cord went 11 1/2 years, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Blame it on my A D D*

Jeb Corliss " Grinding The Crack" - YouTube

A little morning motivation, enjoy!


----------



## tree md

Working up on the lake for the next two days. Supposed to be 65 today and 70 tomorrow.

Here's another short vid clip. Nothing spectacular, just me playing with my new toy. Lemme know if I am becoming annoying with it. I don't want to be the guy who is boring you to death with his home movies, lol. I just think this camera is the coolest thing since sliced bread! :hmm3grin2orange:

Contour | Stories | FILE0035


----------



## tree md

treeman82 said:


> Think I'll just get a new elastastart cord and assembly put on. It's my favorite saw you know. Besides, that cord went 11 1/2 years, so I can't complain too much.



Well yes, I would do so as well. That would be to get anyone through a job in a pinch. When I was younger we used one saw for years that my old boss had made a handle for out of a stick of wood. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> Working up on the lake for the next two days. Supposed to be 65 today and 70 tomorrow.
> 
> Here's another short vid clip. Nothing spectacular, just me playing with my new toy. Lemme know if I am becoming annoying with it. I don't want to be the guy who is boring you to death with his home movies, lol. I just think this camera is the coolest thing since sliced bread! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Contour | Stories | FILE0035



Nice gloves in your wearing in your video! Gloves are for SISSYS. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice gloves in your wearing in your video! Gloves are for SISSYS. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, i used to say the same thing... I get a lot of hand love now that I wear gloves though... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Yeah, i used to say the same thing... I get a lot of hand love now that I wear gloves though... :hmm3grin2orange:



TMI, Larry. lol I wear gloves in the winter but can't deal with them in the summer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> Yeah, i used to say the same thing... I get a lot of hand love now that I wear gloves though... :hmm3grin2orange:



Think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I'm not crazy about them unless I need to wear them. Most times I don't. I beat the hell out of my hands working on my stumper the previous week so the gloves felt pretty good that day. 

I like the fingerless Grease Monkey gloves for working with ropes but couldn't find them last time I looked.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> I like the fingerless Grease Monkey gloves for working with ropes but couldn't find them last time I looked.



Alot of the rope rescue / military suppliers have them or at least used too!

Here is some I found with a quick search.
http://www.militaryclothing.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Product/asp/hierarchy/050704/product-id/377205.html


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice gloves in your wearing in your video! Gloves are for SISSYS. :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol. You could always get a pair and have them custom embroidered with a little "Jarred" to match your hard hat.. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> If you don't want it tell me where I'll call and see if they can ship.



I hear Tanaka makes some vicious little climbing saws that would go awesome with your KB.. maybe something with a 12" bar and chain combo. Just saying. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You could always get a pair and have them custom embroidered with a little "Jarred" to match your hard hat.. :msp_tongue:



That would be great! Thanks for the great Idea!


----------



## superjunior

Don't wear gloves much myself but does anyone use those youngstown ropeworks gloves? Guess they're made for climbing


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I hear Tanaka makes some vicious little climbing saws that would go awesome with your KB.. maybe something with a 12" bar and chain combo. Just saying. Lol.


I actually had the perfect job for that little boom today(30) 30 ft maples on the other side of a 7ft chain link fence , I mean I woulda had that trucks tongue hangin out as fast as I was cutting just to kee up with the boogas ... I had a tanaka nose hair trimmer once those things were mean as hell when I first got em took the skin right off my top lip ...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I decided I am getting a wraptor this year. I emailed the manufactor, and asked him about the weight limit. He said its rated at 8050lbs break strength. He said he could put a lower gear ratio in it for me because it would work better. The newer ones have the higher gear ratio.


----------



## treemandan

It turns out the solenoid wire was loose on the starter for the Dingo so that's good. I greased everything up and I'm ready to get back into it, even sharpened my pole saw blade:msp_confused:.
I still am not taking the plow off the pickup though. I am glad I sold my wood early cause i don't think anybody is buying right now.


----------



## tree md

I got under cut by half by some moonlighting firemen on an emergency job with a tree on a house... After we shook on it and I took off from the job I was on, scheduled a crane, bought the material to dry him in and adjusted my schedule to accommodate him... Guess who will not be posting much here anymore on how to do ####???


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> I hear Tanaka makes some vicious little climbing saws that would go awesome with your KB.. maybe something with a 12" bar and chain combo. Just saying. Lol.



One day my friend. You'll quite just sayin stuff. I'll sell you my saws when they wear out. You don't need them running right?
They should work fine on those imaginary tree jobs.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> I got under cut by half by some moonlighting firemen on an emergency job with a tree on a house... After we shook on it and I took off from the job I was on, scheduled a crane, bought the material to dry him in and adjusted my schedule to accommodate him... Guess who will not be posting much here anymore on how to do ####???



You think someone here caused you to loose it?


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I actually had the perfect job for that little boom today(30) 30 ft maples on the other side of a 7ft chain link fence , I mean I woulda had that trucks tongue hangin out as fast as I was cutting just to kee up with the boogas ... I had a tanaka nose hair trimmer once those things were mean as hell when I first got em took the skin right off my top lip ...



It's actually scary fast we have the controls set back to 60%. And use the winch line just like a standard stick cane so their is no waiting for the boom to refold on every pick. Most guys use the boom to do all the work which is kinda slow. The two speed winch is the shiznit for dragging stuff around.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, I've had some inquiries about the 200T I said was still available from my dealer. I told him I had it sold for him and could sell 10 more if he had them. My Stihl dealer is a personal friend who lets me use his shop and equipment to do any heavy work I need done like welding after hours. He talked to his sales rep today and called me afterwards, while I was on a bid that he knew I was going to do. He told me he had found out the scoop on the 200T and his rep told him how desirable it is and how he probably had the last available one. He called me, knowing I was busy with bids and told me that he would not sell that saw to anyone but me. Said that if he had to store it for me until I needed it he was not going to let it go to anyone but me... I decided to listen to my friend...


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I decided I am getting a wraptor this year. I emailed the manufactor, and asked him about the weight limit. He said its rated at 8050lbs break strength. He said he could put a lower gear ratio in it for me because it would work better. The newer ones have the higher gear ratio.



don't worry brotha it'll hold ya :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> You think someone here caused you to loose it?



Nope, but school is out. Learn on your own. I do know my competition lurks here... I won't tell you how I know but it is a known fact with me and my marketing people. I take it as a compliment.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> One day my friend. You'll quite just sayin stuff. I'll sell you my saws when they wear out. You don't need them running right?
> They should work fine on those imaginary tree jobs.



What are you talking about you little woman/girl richboy?? 

You could be the most efficient tree-homo in the world, and I would still be more baddass you little gayboy!! Just saying!! 

Suck it you little punk, you haven't earned respect from me!!

Tell the old lady the POOL GUY said hey... 

I'll take my banning now, thank you..


----------



## Blakesmaster

It's been a tough day of accomplishing a whole lotta jack #### but I got it done. My biggest issue currently is trying to decide if Laura will be home soon enough to cook my lazy ass a dinner or if I should order out.


----------



## tree MDS

And your crane really isn't gay.. and its outriggers don't look like wimpy little dining room table legs that could be ordered from Harbor Freight! Really!!

Hahaha!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> It's been a tough day of accomplishing a whole lotta jack #### but I got it done. My biggest issue currently is trying to decide if Laura will be home soon enough to cook my lazy ass a dinner or if I should order out.



You should try cooking her diner and maybe then she will provide the dessert! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> You should try cooking her diner and maybe then she will provide the dessert! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, and next thing you know she'll be asking to show her knees in public and want to ride home in the buggy with the flashy lights. You know we can't have none of that.


----------



## superjunior

Busted out a couple locusts and pines this morning. About a 1/2 hr into it it started snowing like crazy - coming down side ways. Ground got pretty well covered in about 15 min, well all except where the chipper exhaust is lol. That's my new guy shoving that but into the chipper, guys a worker  Got this wrapped up, truck dumped and dropped off to get a bigger top welded up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I rode in a buggy once. He dropped me off at the bar and then picked me up a little while later. Now thats service. Glad the bar was only like 1/4 mile away from my friends house.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I got under cut by half by some moonlighting firemen on an emergency job with a tree on a house... After we shook on it and I took off from the job I was on, scheduled a crane, bought the material to dry him in and adjusted my schedule to accommodate him... Guess who will not be posting much here anymore on how to do ####???



I'm conflicted on this, brother, without the likes of you, OD, vet, mds, etc., I would be no where near where I am today. Seriously, NO WHERE. Do you really think your local comp follows your moves that close? Some days I do, some days I don't.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm conflicted on this, brother, without the likes of you, OD, vet, mds, etc., I would be no where near where I am today. Seriously, NO WHERE. Do you really think your local comp follows your moves that close? Some days I do, some days I don't.



I don't think Chris, I know it for a fact... And that's all I'm gonna say about that... Except thanks for boosting me in my google rankings. LOL!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I don't think Chris, I know it for a fact... And that's all I'm gonna say about that... Except thanks for boosting me in my google rankings. LOL!



Guess I'll hafta hit ya on the FB then. Cheers, bro!


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm conflicted on this, brother, without the likes of you, OD, vet, mds, etc., I would be no where near where I am today. Seriously, NO WHERE. Do you really think your local comp follows your moves that close? Some days I do, some days I don't.



Blakes, I will tell you this: Yes, I know my competition follows me closely. I've had dudes here in my town pretending to be me.

Now on this last deal with the firemen, No I don't blame them and I'm not really pissed at them. I was at first but thought better of it. I made more in three days last week than they do in a month... And will make more than them this week than they will in another month. They know some cool #### but do not know what I know or how to do it as fast, efficiently or safely. That's why they will be out there looking like 4 monkeys trying to #### a football for half the money. I hold government workers in about as high regard as welfare recipients... Maybe one step above.

I have come to realize that what I do is a dying art. There are plenty who can get the job done on the small stuff but what I do is highly specialized and has taken me 20 years to learn. Not trying to sound my own horn but I'm dam good at what I do. Other services call me for a lot of the big stuff. It has taken me my lifetime to learn what I know and how to do it and I can tell you, no one in my area does it better. I can see why a lot of the guys with big equipment payments who work on small trees are pissed at the start ups but to tell the truth, that has never been my business model. I learned how to do the big nasties and in my area it's easy, peasy janeneezy to me.

Backlogged for the week and have two more big ones to go look at tomorrow... Glad I'm not spending tonight in a police cruiser or tomorrow in a fire house...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> I got under cut by half by some moonlighting firemen on an emergency job with a tree on a house... After we shook on it and I took off from the job I was on, scheduled a crane, bought the material to dry him in and adjusted my schedule to accommodate him... Guess who will not be posting much here anymore on how to do ####???



Who?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Oh yeah, I've had some inquiries about the 200T I said was still available from my dealer. I told him I had it sold for him and could sell 10 more if he had them. My Stihl dealer is a personal friend who lets me use his shop and equipment to do any heavy work I need done like welding after hours. He talked to his sales rep today and called me afterwards, while I was on a bid that he knew I was going to do. He told me he had found out the scoop on the 200T and his rep told him how desirable it is and how he probably had the last available one. He called me, knowing I was busy with bids and told me that he would not sell that saw to anyone but me. Said that if he had to store it for me until I needed it he was not going to let it go to anyone but me... I decided to listen to my friend...



Is his name 'Cooter?'
Jeff


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree md said:


> Nope, but school is out. Learn on your own. I do know my competition lurks here... I won't tell you how I know but it is a known fact with me and my marketing people. I take it as a compliment.



Don't let that camera go to waste. You can post your vids in a private group. I wanna see them dammit
Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I'll take my banning now, thank you..



Maybe just an infraction for 'TUI', (typing under the influence).
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Blakes, I will tell you this: Yes, I know my competition follows me closely. I've had dudes here in my town pretending to be me.
> 
> Now on this last deal with the firemen, No I don't blame them and I'm not really pissed at them. I was at first but thought better of it. I made more in three days last week than they do in a month... And will make more than them this week than they will in another month. They know some cool #### but do not know what I know or how to do it as fast, efficiently or safely. That's why they will be out there looking like 4 monkeys trying to #### a football for half the money. I hold government workers in about as high regard as welfare recipients... Maybe one step above.
> 
> I have come to realize that what I do is a dying art. There are plenty who can get the job done on the small stuff but what I do is highly specialized and has taken me 20 years to learn. Not trying to sound my own horn but I'm dam good at what I do. Other services call me for a lot of the big stuff. It has taken me my lifetime to learn what I know and how to do it and I can tell you, no one in my area does it better. I can see why a lot of the guys with big equipment payments who work on small trees are pissed at the start ups but to tell the truth, that has never been my business model. I learned how to do the big nasties and in my area it's easy, peasy janeneezy to me.
> 
> Backlogged for the week and have two more big ones to go look at tomorrow... Glad I'm not spending tonight in a police cruiser or tomorrow in a fire house...



I hear ya, and COMPLETELY understand, but on a personal/political"AS" platform, I hate it. Is what it is, my brother. All I know, is that if THAT storm ever comes ( and I pray to god it doesn't, per YOUR information ) , you'll be one of the first to call. Just sayin' here. Cheers, mate.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear ya, and COMPLETELY understand, but on a personal/political"AS" platform, I hate it. Is what it is, my brother. All I know, is that if THAT storm ever comes ( and I pray to god it doesn't, per YOUR information ) , you'll be one of the first to call. Just sayin' here. Cheers, mate.



And I'll be the first to respond my brother.


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> Don't wear gloves much myself but does anyone use those youngstown ropeworks gloves? Guess they're made for climbing



they arn't much good. They are sweet as heck brand new but as soon as they get alittle dirty they loose there grip fast. The cuff tore on one of them. They stretched out to. i wouldn't buy another pair.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> What are you talking about you little woman/girl richboy??
> 
> You could be the most efficient tree-homo in the world, and I would still be more baddass you little gayboy!! Just saying!!
> 
> Suck it you little punk, you haven't earned respect from me!!
> 
> Tell the old lady the POOL GUY said hey...
> 
> I'll take my banning now, thank you..



Wouldn't want any respect from bottom feeders. What would your respect get me. Your a waste of my time. One day when you grow up I might show you respect again, but in till then keep standing on the sidelines and I'll keep earning respect with people that matter.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> And your crane really isn't gay.. and its outriggers don't look like wimpy little dining room table legs that could be ordered from Harbor Freight! Really!!
> 
> Hahaha!!



Mds it's getting sad. I really am starting to feel bad for you. Calling me rich boy, if I'm a rich boy I got it from doing the same thing you do.

You make fun of that crane but odds are your gonna work your whole life and never get the chance to be something because of that attitude.

When your long and gone is this how you want to be remembered? As the guy that thought his own jokes where funny?

Quite dragging your name through the mud around the web and do something positive for once.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

.....sheared privet.... pruned 3 jap red maples.... pruned a sweet gum.... got check ... got the #### out....


----------



## ropensaddle

superjunior said:


> a big ol yummy sammich



Lol well I'll be, ya'll yanks have funny names fer stuff Anyway I had a lovely day today using the wraptor in a postage size back yard that the ho uses for a 85 pound black lab. Doncha just love dog #### all over everything :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Lol well I'll be, ya'll yanks have funny names fer stuff Anyway I had a lovely day today using the wraptor in a postage size back yard that the ho uses for a 85 pound black lab. Doncha just love dog #### all over everything :hmm3grin2orange:



My neighbor lets his dog out every night and it craps in my yard. This has been going on for over two years now. I didn't get mad un till I got it on my drill drilling pallets together for firewood, then i got mad. I warned them like five times. This last warning was if he poops in my yard again he won't be coming home


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> My neighbor lets his dog out every night and it craps in my yard. This has been going on for over two years now. I didn't get mad un till I got it on my drill drilling pallets together for firewood, then i got mad. I warned them like five times. This last warning was if he poops in my yard again he won't be coming home



take a shovel and throw it on their porch, it's not the dogs fault that the owners are jackasses..

Today, up at 3:30 in the AM to take my wife and her mom to the airport to visit wifes sister in key west. working in the shop when I get back, should have the first coat of paint on the little stumper today. Ordered a decal set for it - ended up only being 51.50, not too bad, thought it would be a lot more


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Wouldn't want any respect from bottom feeders. What would your respect get me. Your a waste of my time. One day when you grow up I might show you respect again, but in till then keep standing on the sidelines and I'll keep earning respect with people that matter.



Actually Matt, I am pretty much grown up these days. Certain people still manage to bring out the worst in me from time to time though. Oh well. Nobody's perfect... even though some around here seem to think they are.

And your lying/stretching of the truth (whatever you wanna call it) bothers me.. just to clarify my dislike for you.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe just an infraction for 'TUI', (typing under the influence).
> Jeff



Hahaha. Prove it! :angel:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Settle down gents, dont wanna give detentions!, I can see this getting ugly, so lets cool it a bit, mmmmkay


----------



## [email protected]

*Agree...!*



sgreanbeans said:


> Settle down gents, dont wanna give detentions!, I can see this getting ugly, so lets cool it a bit, mmmmkay



'd be a nice thought to have more respect for one another on here!

Rep given.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Blakes, I will tell you this: Yes, I know my competition follows me closely. I've had dudes here in my town pretending to be me.



I AM SO WITH YOU ON THIS! They lurk on me too,lol! As if I didnt know, LOL. They have tried too pass themsleves off as me too,LOL

Cant blame them tho, if I was them, I wouldn't wanna be me either! I would wanna be like the cool guy too! Had a HO last summer, who was in his yard raking leaves, hacker/crackhead out knocking on doors, approaches him, tells him he is me and he is giving out free estimates. HO says your not Scott S the Arborist. "Yes I am!" - "I am on a board with Scott and your not him!!"
Guy kinda steps back and then starts to give some BS about working for me as a salesman, HO runs him off and calls cops. He calls me and describes guy, same guy as before. Cops didn't see him, so nothing could be done at the time, the PO PO wasn't real excited about looking for him either, in which I understand. I also know a bunch lurk here, why I keep some things close to the hip, and let others out. The day I announced I took the job in Cali, it spread like wild fire here.LOL! People keep probing me to find out who is buying the biz, not saying a word! When they find out, they are all going to crap themselves! They think they know, but they dont and it is so funny to hear the rumors.


----------



## treeman75

I dont think anyone around my posts on here.


----------



## treeman75

thats supposed to say around me


----------



## Blakesmaster

3 calls in the past 24 hours. I'm officially calling it Spring. #### yer snow.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> 3 calls in the past 24 hours. I'm officially calling it Spring. #### yer snow.


oh man where should I start, I guess I will just go full bore and say jesus I didn't realize how dented up that hood is , you should of let the hair stay, and I wonder how many different asses that hair ya dropped smells like ..... With a face like that you redefine the saying "bumping uglies" .... Take it down off the interenet please ..and the 2nd piture is what , did you frame your pubic hair or is my phone ####ing with me ? There's a tribe in the rain forrest that just called they would like to have there armpit and butt crack hair returned when your finished taking pics of it ...and one more for now is it considered beastiality to take a pic of a cocker spaniel sitting on your face because if so I am reporting the first pic


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Actually Matt, I am pretty much grown up these days. Certain people still manage to bring out the worst in me from time to time though. Oh well. Nobody's perfect... even though some around here seem to think they are.
> 
> And your lying/stretching of the truth (whatever you wanna call it) bothers me.. just to clarify my dislike for you.



What truth did I stretch and if so prove it. And I'll disprove it. Keep trying I'll pm you my number if you want give me a call and talk to me if you have more to say. No more Internet Rambo man up or shut up. Just let me know.

This way it can stay off the forum.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I could never grow my beard that long, its long for me at your new look! Itches like mad, dont know how ya guys do it


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> What truth did I stretch and if so prove it. And I'll disprove it. Keep trying I'll pm you my number if you want give me a call and talk to me if you have more to say. No more Internet Rambo man up or shut up. Just let me know.
> 
> This way it can stay off the forum.


doubtful that he'll be around anytime soon he is waxing his mustache and legs , but all kidding aside we've all had to show what we got from time to time and besides you want to be respected and if I ask to see a pic of your 60 ton or ask a question about your rearmount , I mean when I say I got sumpin and can't prove it I am sure that all the guys here and prolly including you would call me a BSer its only natural man , I wanna believe ya man but I have doubts too only cause when I ask you kinda lame excuse your way around the area , and I am truly not being confrontational but when you say this and that well ya kinda gotta back it up right or am I crazy because I sure as hell aint drunk ...


----------



## lxt

sgreanbeans said:


> I AM SO WITH YOU ON THIS! They lurk on me too,lol! As if I didnt know, LOL. They have tried too pass themsleves off as me too,LOL
> 
> Cant blame them tho, if I was them, I wouldn't wanna be me either! I would wanna be like the cool guy too! Had a HO last summer, who was in his yard raking leaves, hacker/crackhead out knocking on doors, approaches him, tells him he is me and he is giving out free estimates. HO says your not Scott S the Arborist. "Yes I am!" - "I am on a board with Scott and your not him!!"
> Guy kinda steps back and then starts to give some BS about working for me as a salesman, HO runs him off and calls cops. He calls me and describes guy, same guy as before. Cops didn't see him, so nothing could be done at the time, the PO PO wasn't real excited about looking for him either, in which I understand. I also know a bunch lurk here, why I keep some things close to the hip, and let others out. The day I announced I took the job in Cali, it spread like wild fire here.LOL! *People keep probing me to find out who is buying the biz, not saying a word! When they find out, they are all going to crap themselves*! They think they know, but they dont and it is so funny to hear the rumors.



How much did you sell it to AA for? LMFAO............just kidding!




LXT..................


----------



## NCTREE

Climbed today for the first time since the surgery everything went well. The wannabe tree guy up the road ask me to do technical tree for him. I guess I'll do this ounce just so he can drool. It's funny he has my old dodge that I started my biz with and I didn't even sell it to him. Caught me by surprise one day seeing this goon driving my truck. Just as long as he's not trying to pawn himself off as me. He's never climb with out spikes either. He hangs with these two old school shadeball tree guys who been known to pull some shady ####.


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> Climbed today for the first time since the surgery everything went well. The wannabe tree guy up the road ask me to do technical tree for him. I guess I'll do this ounce just so he can drool. It's funny he has my old dodge that I started my biz with and I didn't even sell it to him. Caught me by surprise one day seeing this goon driving my truck. Just as long as he's not trying to pawn himself off as me. He's never climb with out spikes either. He hangs with these two old school shadeball tree guys who been known to pull some shady ####.



Glad I don't live in a town that small. "I guess I'll do this ounce just so he can drool." 
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> doubtful that he'll be around anytime soon he is waxing his mustache and legs , but all kidding aside we've all had to show what we got from time to time and besides you want to be respected and if I ask to see a pic of your 60 ton or ask a question about your rearmount , I mean when I say I got sumpin and can't prove it I am sure that all the guys here and prolly including you would call me a BSer its only natural man , I wanna believe ya man but I have doubts too only cause when I ask you kinda lame excuse your way around the area , and I am truly not being confrontational but when you say this and that well ya kinda gotta back it up right or am I crazy because I sure as hell aint drunk ...



Posted pictures of the rear mount before. The 60 ton isn't ours either owned by Paris construction, ours to use for another month.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> doubtful that he'll be around anytime soon he is waxing his mustache and legs , but all kidding aside we've all had to show what we got from time to time and besides you want to be respected and if I ask to see a pic of your 60 ton or ask a question about your rearmount , I mean when I say I got sumpin and can't prove it I am sure that all the guys here and prolly including you would call me a BSer its only natural man , I wanna believe ya man but I have doubts too only cause when I ask you kinda lame excuse your way around the area , and I am truly not being confrontational but when you say this and that well ya kinda gotta back it up right or am I crazy because I sure as hell aint drunk ...



Dude just come check it out for yourself. Bring your camera. And about the other k-boom call the guy building it, that will help put your questions to bed.


----------



## superjunior

...so today..
got a little progress done to the junior, what a major PITA. Twice as much masking and a lot more nooks and crannies. I'll never do this again with these machines, another season and they're for sale or traded in. Fluids and filters are changed and new teeth came in today so almost done..


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Glad I don't live in a town that small. "I guess I'll do this ounce just so he can drool."
> Jeff :biggrin:



:rockin:


----------



## NCTREE

mattfr12 said:


> Dude just come check it out for yourself. Bring your camera. And about the other k-boom call the guy building it, that will help put your questions to bed.



Hey matt did a hippie looking dude named Kyle climb for you in the past maybe like a year or so ago?


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Dude just come check it out for yourself. Bring your camera. And about the other k-boom call the guy building it, that will help put your questions to bed.


Matt man your killing me , guys have asked me for pics of how I stack my wood on the truck and I take the time to post a pic , I mean it appears that your larger then life in all aspects except here I mean you keep comparing yourself to a marqui type company but yet I have only seen a few pics , I wouldn't ask you to drive 7 hours if you asked for a pic of one of my rides and especially when its a legit request, I mean whatever man all I can do is ask man and if don't wanna then don't ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Matt man your killing me , guys have asked me for pics of how I stack my wood on the truck and I take the time to post a pic , I mean it appears that your larger then life in all aspects except here I mean you keep comparing yourself to a marqui type company but yet I have only seen a few pics , I wouldn't ask you to drive 7 hours if you asked for a pic of one of my rides and especially when its a legit request, I mean whatever man all I can do is ask man and if don't wanna then don't ...



I have always posted a pic when asked, just because. Did you see my haircut? Anyway, a pic takes less than a minute.
We all do it, come on,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> I have always posted a pic when asked, just because. Did you see my haircut? Anyway, a pic takes less than a minute.
> We all do it, come on,
> Jeff



Oop's, meant for Matt.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## Toddppm

superjunior said:


> ...so today..
> got a little progress done to the junior, what a major PITA. Twice as much masking and a lot more nooks and crannies. I'll never do this again with these machines, another season and they're for sale or traded in. Fluids and filters are changed and new teeth came in today so almost done..



You must be one anal dude. That machine doesn't look too bad at all like it is. Finished getting my bearings and belts/fluids straightened out on my Super Jr. today.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Matt man your killing me , guys have asked me for pics of how I stack my wood on the truck and I take the time to post a pic , I mean it appears that your larger then life in all aspects except here I mean you keep comparing yourself to a marqui type company but yet I have only seen a few pics , I wouldn't ask you to drive 7 hours if you asked for a pic of one of my rides and especially when its a legit request, I mean whatever man all I can do is ask man and if don't wanna then don't ...



O I don't care I'll try and get some picks I'll have to look for the LCD back for my go pro helmet cam. All the pics I have now my dad or someone else took.

I'm just sayin if you wanna play with some cool stuff you can. What id let you drive down here and me not have it? 
And by no means am I comparing myself to marquis their double the size or more I'm a 8 guy operation.

Here's what I got at the moment to clear everything up

One forestry gmc bucket truck. 2008 terex hi ranger
One rear mount international 4x4 terex hi ranger 2010
One international k- boom
One 2000 international log truck with prentice grapple. 
One 2009 interational hook lift truck with two twenty foot containers

Morarbk 2400xl
Bandit 250 two of them

Bobcat s205 and t-300
John Deere 2305 tractor
My pickup with dump insert Chevy duramax
And the k-boom on the way. And I think that's it.

Here's some picks of the old log truck a beast.


----------



## mattfr12

Even found a pick of the old bucket from schmitys machinery what a piece of poop.

I'll try and make it a point to get pictures of the rest in the am.

That crane is not the 60 ton was an older 40 we used last year.


----------



## superjunior

Toddppm said:


> You must be one anal dude. That machine doesn't look too bad at all like it is. Finished getting my bearings and belts/fluids straightened out on my Super Jr. today.



I'm on the fence here, almost considering trading these out. They're well maintained but the hours are getting up there


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> O I don't care I'll try and get some picks I'll have to look for the LCD back for my go pro helmet cam. All the pics I have now my dad or someone else took.
> 
> I'm just sayin if you wanna play with some cool stuff you can. What id let you drive down here and me not have it?
> And by no means am I comparing myself to marquis their double the size or more I'm a 8 guy operation.
> 
> Here's what I got at the moment to clear everything up
> 
> One forestry gmc bucket truck. 2008 terex hi ranger
> One rear mount international 4x4 terex hi ranger 2010
> One international k- boom
> One 2000 international log truck with prentice grapple.
> One 2009 interational hook lift truck with two twenty foot containers
> 
> Morarbk 2400xl
> Bandit 250 two of them
> 
> Bobcat s205 and t-300
> John Deere 2305 tractor
> My pickup with dump insert Chevy duramax
> And the k-boom on the way. And I think that's it.
> 
> Here's some picks of the old log truck a beast.



hey matt why the open bunk for the log truck? for a tree service I think you would find it much more useful if you had a floor and 3-4 foot sides on it while leaving the stakes above if you did not want to put full height sides on it. I know you probably have the K boom on most jobs bit what do you do if you have to send the log truck out and there are a bunch of odd size/length pieces 

also the new K boom is that one going to have a box on it or just the boom?


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> hey matt why the open bunk for the log truck? for a tree service I think you would find it much more useful if you had a floor and 3-4 foot sides on it while leaving the stakes above if you did not want to put full height sides on it. I know you probably have the K boom on most jobs bit what do you do if you have to send the log truck out and there are a bunch of odd size/length pieces
> 
> also the new K boom is that one going to have a box on it or just the boom?



The deal was sweet i bought it off a mill going out of business and it's worked out nicely. This year we took out over 200 at one place and hauled them in length.

The new k boom will only have the boom it's to heavy to be able to haul with it.

I have plans to put sides on the log truck it's just the way I got it. Need to save up some money then I'm gonna have sides put on it. But it's nice when we do land clearing we got two jobs for this summer 6 and an 14 acre. That truck makes quick work f it.


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> hey matt why the open bunk for the log truck? for a tree service I think you would find it much more useful if you had a floor and 3-4 foot sides on it while leaving the stakes above if you did not want to put full height sides on it. I know you probably have the K boom on most jobs bit what do you do if you have to send the log truck out and there are a bunch of odd size/length pieces
> 
> also the new K boom is that one going to have a box on it or just the boom?



Tomorrow I'm gonna run it all day. I'm trying to make a run at making money at firewood I'm gonna haul in logs 25" or less in to run through a processor. Once I get 2-300 cords I'm gonna hire a guy with a processor to come in and bust it.


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> The deal was sweet i bought it off a mill going out of business and it's worked out nicely. This year we took out over 200 at one place and hauled them in length.
> 
> The new k boom will only have the boom it's to heavy to be able to haul with it.
> 
> I have plans to put sides on the log truck it's just the way I got it. Need to save up some money then I'm gonna have sides put on it. But it's nice when we do land clearing we got two jobs for this summer 6 and an 14 acre. That truck makes quick work f it.



could you pull a pup trailer behind the K boom? the biggest tree co in the chicago area runs a pair of 600hp kenworths they have like a 24 foot long box then they pull a 20' pup its fun seein them pullin up hill fully loaded with the hammer down.  and when you get to the dump just hook a couple big ass straps around the load and pick the whole load off and set it down


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> could you pull a pup trailer behind the K boom? the biggest tree co in the chicago area runs a pair of 600hp kenworths they have like a 24 foot long box then they pull a 20' pup its fun seein them pullin up hill fully loaded with the hammer down.  and when you get to the dump just hook a couple big ass straps around the load and pick the whole load off and set it down



Ya you can tow a big trailer with it the truck in the pick is 500hp I've had 25 plus ton on it. Handles i t like a champ. Only scary part is down hill. I've said prayers before coming down a few before. Wood can be deceiving easy to put to much on.

If you look at the back of the truck their is a pusher bar mounted to it for pushing it with another truck. Never had to use it. But the mill that had it used them off the beaten path.

600hp in a truck should pull just about anything that can be pulled. Because in that truck in low range loaded you just have to let the clutch out on a hill and it won't stall.

We cut down 4 50 foot pines and just stuck them in that truck in 20 to 25 foot sections limbs and all. We just walked down the sides with a pole saw and cut the stuff sticking out off. We don't use the boom to much anymore the k-boom usually loads it on residential stuff. The k-boom will lift a good bit more.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Winter Storm Emergency*

This has been the worst winter ..........EVER! For me anyways, it never really froze, so I cant get into yards. Have plenty of work........cant get to it. I have not been able t make a dime this week, snow then rain, sunny warm day, then mega snow, then 50 degrees, WTF Mother Nature, your killin me here! Went thru all my "easy" jobs that are close to the street or in flat yards. 

Anybody wanna buy a kidney.....its not mine, believe me you don't want it! But figured there is some heavy drinkers here, thought I would go find one for ya, or I was thinkin, I am pretty good a sneaking around (jar-head stuff) maybe I could be a peeping tom, any money in that?, na...... that wont work, not enough hot chicks here. I've got it! gunna be a crack dealer, but a nice one, "hiya...........my name is Ricky......wanna buy some crack?"

Right now I am watching the news, they are faaa-reaking out! as we are getting ready for DEATH STORM 2012.............great:bang::msp_mad::angry2:


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> Even found a pick of the old bucket from schmitys machinery what a piece of poop.
> 
> I'll try and make it a point to get pictures of the rest in the am.
> 
> That crane is not the 60 ton was an older 40 we used last year.



Hey Matt what don't you like about that bucket truck (other then it came from schmiddys ) ? I have an older international and I love that truck. Its a bit under powered has a 466 but its a solid truck and will haul a heavy load of logs with no problem


----------



## TreeAce

I hear ya srgreanbeans. pretty much the same deal here. I do have atleast one for next week though. Silver maple coming down. Dude is putting a pool in so the yard doesnt matter. I am optimistic it will dry up some through next week though. Otherwise I would ALMOST prefer a couple feet of snow then maybe I wouldnt feel sick to my stomach about not working. The mild temps are like a tease with the super wet yards. more showers this afternoon here an a slushy mix for tomorrow.......:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## TreeAce

be carful of shimiddy? what about Pettit?


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> This has been the worst winter ..........EVER! For me anyways, it never really froze, so I cant get into yards. Have plenty of work........cant get to it. I have not been able t make a dime this week, snow then rain, sunny warm day, then mega snow, then 50 degrees, WTF Mother Nature, your killin me here! Went thru all my "easy" jobs that are close to the street or in flat yards.
> 
> Anybody wanna buy a kidney.....its not mine, believe me you don't want it! But figured there is some heavy drinkers here, thought I would go find one for ya, or I was thinkin, I am pretty good a sneaking around (jar-head stuff) maybe I could be a peeping tom, any money in that?, na...... that wont work, not enough hot chicks here. I've got it! gunna be a crack dealer, but a nice one, "hiya...........my name is Ricky......wanna buy some crack?"
> 
> Right now I am watching the news, they are faaa-reaking out! as we are getting ready for DEATH STORM 2012.............great:bang::msp_mad::angry2:


Dude really 2 weeks ago I gave a a check written out to Ricky's tree and plumbing service to buy that biz of yours and already I am having buyers remorse , how dare you ##### about money, ohhhh and BTW MRS. Wrinkle face peabody called and said the powder room toilet is still clogged and poop is all over her family room and I sure as hell aint fixing it since the work was done while you still owned the biz . Oh and I have decided to pass on the other venture you ran by me , just don't see the need for a diesel powered vibrator seems a bit of a overkill but thanks anyways


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> be carful of shimiddy? what about Pettit?



I heard (here) that scmiddy didn't do a whole lot with there "reconditioning" of their trucks other then a cheap paint job and some wheel covers. Never heard anything about Pettit. I bought my chipper truck from Sagon trucks in Georgia and I would be VERY careful about buying anything from them. That drive back to Ohio was a nightmare..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my other truck lettered yesturday. Changed my lettering up a bit, so I gotta take my enclosed trailer and other truck in to get some stuff changed.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> Hey Matt what don't you like about that bucket truck (other then it came from schmiddys ) ? I have an older international and I love that truck. Its a bit under powered has a 466 but its a solid truck and will haul a heavy load of logs with no problem



The 444E wont pull a pull load and the chipper. Full load of chips kills it. The motor was the only reason for not liking. I dunno what's I was thinking, thinking that a 7.3 power stroke was gonna be able to pull.

Yours might be more HP. and I would highly advise against buying trucks from Thier look at How good the truck in the Pick looks? Truck was in need of 3k in repair two weeks after getting. Leaking coolant. Took a while to get it solid.

All those places will sell you a truck with problems.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

90% of the trucks at maranuks equip had puddles of coolant under them in the parking lot. When I was up there looking around. Most places I found around here, including some in west chester just slap paint on a pig and try to tripple there money. I am gonna probably buy a 75' at a old line truck auction or maybe a new one at some point. I can't seem spending 1/2 the price of a new truck on a polished turd!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude really 2 weeks ago I gave a a check written out to Ricky's tree and plumbing service to buy that biz of yours and already I am having buyers remorse , how dare you ##### about money, ohhhh and BTW MRS. Wrinkle face peabody called and said the powder room toilet is still clogged and poop is all over her family room and I sure as hell aint fixing it since the work was done while you still owned the biz . Oh and I have decided to pass on the other venture you ran by me , just don't see the need for a diesel powered vibrator seems a bit of a overkill but thanks anyways



Awwwe haaell naa, you agreed to take all the projects over, I was just waiting for the bacteria to clean things up. As for the other missed mega oppuurituunity, what if it came with a client list, too late tho already sold it on that show Sharks. Mark Cuban agreed to buy in. 13 big fat dollars are rolling around in my pocket.........I wonder why he paid me in pennies? See what ya missed. 

Kinda feel like Danno......why?


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> 90% of the trucks at maranuks equip had puddles of coolant under them in the parking lot. When I was up there looking around. Most places I found around here, including some in west chester just slap paint on a pig and try to tripple there money. I am gonna probably buy a 75' at a old line truck auction or maybe a new one at some point. I can't seem spending 1/2 the price of a new truck on a polished turd!



Ummm well I have an unpolished turd I would let go of, on the cheap too


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> 90% of the trucks at maranuks equip had puddles of coolant under them in the parking lot. When I was up there looking around. Most places I found around here, including some in west chester just slap paint on a pig and try to tripple there money. I am gonna probably buy a 75' at a old line truck auction or maybe a new one at some point. I can't seem spending 1/2 the price of a new truck on a polished turd!


I bought my bucket from ED Maranuk 7 years ago he had 30 of the same truck , I gotta say I have had nothing but good things to say about the truck and him as a person , he calls me from time to time too to say he has some new inventory and I get the whole salesman #### but I can't say he was a crook one bit granted a paid a bit more but the truck was clean


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The 5 or 6 trucks there looked like turds, maybe not. Most had green coolant puddles under then. He is a nice guy. When I go to look at a used bucket truck, I expect that the headach rack isn't gonna have huge dents in it from people dropping half a tree on it. That stuff is easy to fix. Maybe I just expect too much when I am buying a bucket for $60,000. I don't know why you wont take the time to fix some of the easy dents in the doors before you would paint them. Most of the dents I could see could have been poped or pulled out. Some would have had to have some body fill. I spent $14,000 on my truck, and when I got it, it looked better cosmetically then half the stuff I seen. There is no reason a truck for $60,000 should have a coolant puddle under it eather. No excuss for that. Guess I am just to picky. He is a really really nice guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> The 5 or 6 trucks there looked like turds, maybe not. Most had green coolant puddles under then. He is a nice guy. When I go to look at a used bucket truck, I expect that the headach rack isn't gonna have huge dents in it from people dropping half a tree on it. That stuff is easy to fix. Maybe I just expect too much when I am buying a bucket for $60,000. I don't know why you wont take the time to fix some of the easy dents in the doors before you would paint them. Most of the dents I could see could have been poped or pulled out. Some would have had to have some body fill. I spent $14,000 on my truck, and when I got it, it looked better cosmetically then half the stuff I seen. There is no reason a truck for $60,000 should have a coolant puddle under it eather. No excuss for that. Guess I am just to picky. He is a really really nice guy.


mine was still registered in weare conn. I mean he just got it in , and it wasn't hidden with cheap paint , I looked at a few that had seen better days but they were cheaper , as for the oh ####t covers well that goes without saying and yea for 60K things should be right , I would buy from him again but you need to have a trained eye with anything used no doubt , my buddy a truck from out west they delivered it to him sight unseen when it arrived the front drive shaft was missing cause the case was bad the ram was leaking like a siv , he had a fit they basically gave him the truck I mean he paid 4500 for a F800 4x4 chip truck , they wouldn't even take it back they just cut there losses , he dumped 5K. Into it to make it right he got a great deal ... I mean they even sent it to him painted his colors ...


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> mine was still registered in weare conn. I mean he just got it in , and it wasn't hidden with cheap paint , I looked at a few that had seen better days but they were cheaper , as for the oh ####t covers well that goes without saying and yea for 60K things should be right , I would buy from him again but you need to have a trained eye with anything used no doubt , my buddy a truck from out west they delivered it to him sight unseen when it arrived the front drive shaft was missing cause the case was bad the ram was leaking like a siv , he had a fit they basically gave him the truck I mean he paid 4500 for a F800 4x4 chip truck , they wouldn't even take it back they just cut there losses , he dumped 5K. Into it to make it right he got a great deal ... I mean they even sent it to him painted his colors ...



Wow eddie you are posting a lot these days.. you taking a lot of days off? I know your not using a smartphone...your fingers are way too fat for those little keys


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Wow eddie you are posting a lot these days.. you taking a lot of days off? I know your not using a smartphone...your fingers are way too fat for those little keys


awwwww here we go with the fat finger jokes , listen I can type just fine and why are you here @12pm you eating lunch with your skateboard , or let me guess your posting between pics , surprising to me though since you only lurk here and redtube , that you would decide to rattle my cage , just cause your boss buys ya cheap phones with little buttons and crappy screens doesn't mean we all live like that .... Tell your husband I said hello ... Ya dink


----------



## Bigus Termitius

superjunior said:


> I heard (here) that scmiddy didn't do a whole lot with there "reconditioning" of their trucks other then a cheap paint job and some wheel covers. Never heard anything about Pettit. I bought my chipper truck from Sagon trucks in Georgia and I would be VERY careful about buying anything from them. That drive back to Ohio was a nightmare..



Pettit is a junkyard. I didn't believe it till I saw it myself. I just thought Kidcars was talking smack about their local comp, but it was a dump. Even the decent trucks have been sitting there forever. That was a couple years ago, but I'm not real optimistic about them.

Schmiddy's in a nice place, and they've gotten better, but............they use the same paint on the boom as on the truck so forget about having any dielectical advantage. (Not that they were sound anyway.) Next time I'm there I'm going to ask more about that just to see what they say. It's not the end of the world, but why not do it right and have something.


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> awwwww here we go with the fat finger jokes , listen I can type just fine and why are you here @12pm you eating lunch with your skateboard , or let me guess your posting between pics , surprising to me though since you only lurk here and redtube , that you would decide to rattle my cage , just cause your boss buys ya cheap phones with little buttons and crappy screens doesn't mean we all live like that .... Tell your husband I said hello ... Ya dink



That's better you last post towards me was a little to friendly, made me uncomfortable. Eddie if you don't have anything mean to say to me I would rather you say nothing at all. Being nice doesn't fit u well.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> That's better you last post towards me was a little to friendly, made me uncomfortable. Eddie if you don't have anything mean to say to me I would rather you say nothing at all. Being nice doesn't fit u well.


I am sorry that you think being punched in the back of the skull daily by your husband and me being mean is your idea of normal , I will try to remember to treat you like that little piece of my boxers that's constantly chaffing my sack ....and I see that OD's wanna be poser stalker" liked" your last post so maybe I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone and insult the both of ya ...


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sorry that you think being punched in the back of the skull daily by your husband and me being mean is your idea of normal , I will try to remember to treat you like that little piece of my boxers that's constantly chaffing my sack ....and I see that OD's wanna be poser stalker" liked" your last post so maybe I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone and insult the both of ya ...




Hey don't have a memory lapse and forget my photos either I don't wanna have to do this again so pay attention. I'm going to the shop in ten ill get pictures of the rest. I'm dropping logs off at the house for the firewood processor. 

Go back a few pages and make sure you got the ones I already posted.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Hey don't have a memory lapse and forget my photos either I don't wanna have to do this again so pay attention. I'm going to the shop in ten ill get pictures of the rest. I'm dropping logs off at the house for the firewood processor.
> 
> Go back a few pages and make sure you got the ones I already posted.


I already saw your pictures , whatya drinking ? I wanna see a pic of that crane that's all I care about , I dig cranes make sure your in it too ya ballon head ...


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> 3 calls in the past 24 hours. I'm officially calling it Spring. #### yer snow.



Quick, grab a gun! It's the Taliban!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeAce

remember this guy from the video that sgreanbean posted. The 'Grinding the crack" guy. he is really pushing his luck, but he doesnt seem to worried about it. dude is now offically one of my heros.Injured BASE-Jumper Jeb Corliss Vows to Keep Flying | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo! News


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> I'm on the fence here, almost considering trading these out. They're well maintained but the hours are getting up there



I would trade or sell them now while they have fresh paint and look good. It would probably bring you more money.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I would trade or sell them now while they have fresh paint and look good. It would probably bring you more money.



my thoughts exactly.. not sure if I'm ready for more payments though


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> Quick, grab a gun! It's the Taliban!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Blakes is a little nicer then them!


----------



## deevo

*Well*

My brother who is a cop, same size as stihl-o-matic, ex minor league hockey goon has been hounding me to help out and get his feet wet in tree work. So my neighbour who had a small ironwood and poplar to be taken down was perfect for him to learn a few things on. We put a floating block in a neighbouring tree for the ironwood and got him used to the portawrap, did some small branches, then tip tied off the rest of the tree after I topped it. He did pretty good and caught on rather quick, I emphasized safety to him over anything. Only one little thing he did was pull the rope all the way up to the block one time and I had to climb up and grab it, and come back down. He kinda got the hint I never wanted him to do that......ever again! Fun little job. I had on a brand new pair of spikes that I usually keep in my aerial rescue kit, and the straps need a bit of wearing in. I was suprised I got as high as I did in it, as you can see from the bark that had fallen off previously. Poplar was tall and skinny, cut it in 3 lengths and through it all through the chipper. Cleaned up and done in 2 hours. View attachment 225763
View attachment 225764


----------



## Zale

Blakesmaster said:


> 3 calls in the past 24 hours. I'm officially calling it Spring. #### yer snow.



Didn't the SEALS get this guy in Pakistan?


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I already saw your pictures , whatya drinking ? I wanna see a pic of that crane that's all I care about , I dig cranes make sure your in it too ya ballon head ...



That's not me running the grapple truck. I took those picks when we bought it. I had him pick up a log for me why I walked around looking for leaks. It's no very old but they used them a lot. Has done me well so far. I got pictures of everything else. Tomorrow the 60ton is coming out so I'll either be inside it or on it. I'll get someone to snap a few. Then I'll stick them all In one post so their not all scattered out. 

I ran that log truck all day, theirs a land cleaning job gonna happen here's soon big scale. Not my company doing it.

But since I'm insured. I got a guy or me hauling 20 foot trunks out of their with that truck. a few loads a day cherry oak and maple.

Got a guy to build me a splitter that replicates a tw-6 timber wolf. Gonna see if it's worth doing firewood I'm planing on making 150 to 200 cords. I secured the cords to pallets so I can load them with forks from one of my skid loaders.

If I had more room for firewood I'd do more but I'm at around 40 cords already and it takes up a lot of room. I stuck 10 cords around the garage at my house. I've used over 50 pallets already, that's the other hard part finding a few hundred pallets. I trading delivering a few loads of quick Crete bags with the k boom to 3 rd stories. 

Heres some picks of the garage at my house two years ago it's all we operated out of. It sits on three acres. Not really gonna give any up close of the inside don't wanna give anyone a map to where everything is. That's all off road in those tanks don't keep any on road at my house anymore.

The bobcats and tractor are their because that garage never goes below 50 degrees. A lot cheaper to heat 2k square foot than 8k. One if the clippers goes in in the winter. The big garage I only heat the office.

That forestry body you see has less than 4 k miles in it we bought it in 08 and it only prunes oaks a few months out of the year. Or go goes out when The rear mount goes with a crane.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> That's not me running the grapple truck. I took those picks when we bought it. I had him pick up a log for me why I walked around looking for leaks. It's no very old but they used them a lot. Has done me well so far. I got pictures of everything else. Tomorrow the 60ton is coming out so I'll either be inside it or on it. I'll get someone to snap a few. Then I'll stick them all In one post so their not all scattered out.
> 
> I ran that log truck all day, theirs a land cleaning job gonna happen here's soon big scale. Not my company doing it.
> 
> But since I'm insured. I got a guy or me hauling 20 foot trunks out of their with that truck. a few loads a day cherry oak and maple.
> 
> Got a guy to build me a splitter that replicates a tw-6 timber wolf. Gonna see if it's worth doing firewood I'm planing on making 150 to 200 cords. I secured the cords to pallets so I can load them with forks from one of my skid loaders.
> 
> If I had more room for firewood I'd do more but I'm at around 40 cords already and it takes up a lot of room. I stuck 10 cords around the garage at my house. I've used over 50 pallets already, that's the other hard part finding a few hundred pallets. I trading delivering a few loads of quick Crete bags with the k boom to 3 rd stories.
> 
> Heres some picks of the garage at my house two years ago it's all we operated out of. It sits on three acres. Not really gonna give any up close of the inside don't wanna give anyone a map to where everything is. That's all off road in those tanks don't keep any on road at my house anymore.
> 
> The bobcats and tractor are their because that garage never goes below 50 degrees. A lot cheaper to heat 2k square foot than 8k. One if the clippers goes in in the winter. The big garage I only heat the office.
> 
> That forestry body you see has less than 4 k miles in it we bought it in 08 and it only prunes oaks a few months out of the year. Or go goes out when The rear mount goes with a crane.



You can tell it was a tree man who made the parking pad lol


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I already saw your pictures , whatya drinking ? I wanna see a pic of that crane that's all I care about , I dig cranes make sure your in it too ya ballon head ...



Not me. He already changed his story from owning the 60 ton, to "renting it in the winter". 

I would like to see the pics of this 75' all wheel rear mount he's been flip flopping his story about though.. and maybe the morbark 24.. and I see the 250 has multiplied, as well.... and I thought there were two log trucks.. but then again, who can keep up! lol. 

He shows me all this, and proves that he isn't financed to the gills, and headed for bankruptcy in a year or two and I'll shut up. Hell, I'd actually say congrats... maybe even consider apologizing.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not me. He already changed his story from owning the 60 ton, to "renting it in the winter".
> 
> I would like to see the pics of this 75' all wheel rear mount he's been flip flopping his story about though.. and maybe the morbark 24.. and I see the 250 has multiplied, as well.... and I thought there were two log trucks.. but then again, who can keep up! lol.
> 
> He shows me all this, and proves that he isn't financed to the gills, and headed for bankruptcy in a year or two and I'll shut up. Hell, I'd actually say congrats... maybe even consider apologizing.


grow up man ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> grow up man ...



Suck it Porks!!


----------



## tree MDS

Had an Electrician install a variable speed fan and a 4' florescent over the sharpening vice yesterday.. all I need is a couple palm trees and a blender now!
View attachment 225801


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> ...so today..
> got a little progress done to the junior, what a major PITA. Twice as much masking and a lot more nooks and crannies. I'll never do this again with these machines, another season and they're for sale or traded in. Fluids and filters are changed and new teeth came in today so almost done..



Sj is there something you want to tell us?


----------



## tree MDS

Got the compressor wired in too. Just gotta do some piping next and that'll be done. Some kilz is on the agenda eventually too...
View attachment 225804


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Got the compressor wired in too. Just gotta do some piping next and that'll be done. Some kilz is on the agenda eventually too...
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It looks like you photo shoped it in there.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the compressor wired in too. Just gotta do some piping next and that'll be done. Some kilz is on the agenda eventually too...
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It looks like you photo shoped it in there.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a work in progress.. I should show you the before pic of that corner! lol.
> 
> And please man, let sleeping Steiners lie..
Click to expand...


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sj is there something you want to tell us?



naw. I am considering selling or trading these in though. It's just the wrong time of year for me to take on more payments. Not sure what I'm gonna do, they'll never look this pretty again once they roll out of the shop..


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sj is there something you want to tell us?



damn I just noticed the steiner in the pic LOL, santa must have snuck in the shop last night! uttahere2:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sj you wanna come paint my 1625 sjr a for me? I guess I am gonna de asemble most of the machine so I can get rid of all the dam grey / green paint.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> damn I just noticed the steiner in the pic LOL, santa must have snuck in the shop last night! uttahere2:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Funny thing, when i googled steiner tractor pics, you know whos pic with it on the trailer came up on the first page of photos.


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> ...so today..
> got a little progress done to the junior, what a major PITA. Twice as much masking and a lot more nooks and crannies. I'll never do this again with these machines, another season and they're for sale or traded in. Fluids and filters are changed and new teeth came in today so almost done..



We're gonna see if we can get away with taping off the fittings and using aluminum foil to cover the hoses when we do the chipper, seems like it'll save a lot of time and effort.

Nice job!


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sj you wanna come paint my 1625 sjr a for me? I guess I am gonna de asemble most of the machine so I can get rid of all the dam grey / green paint.



sure, I'm getting pretty good at this. What color ya want it?



2treeornot2tree said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Funny thing, when i googled steiner tractor pics, you know whos pic with it on the trailer came up on the first page of photos.



no way..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Van sickle Cat yellow will be just fine. Its really close to Rayco colors and only $27 a gal.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> We're gonna see if we can get away with taping off the fittings and using aluminum foil to cover the hoses when we do the chipper, seems like it'll save a lot of time and effort.
> 
> Nice job!



thanks man. Last coat just went on this morning. Tomorrow it gets put back together and new decals.The hardest part of doing a dirty nasty greasy machine is cleaning it up and all the grinding and masking. The paint is quick and easy.don't know if foil would be cheaper then masking tape. Think I paid like 1.80 a roll


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Van sickle Cat yellow will be just fine. Its really close to Rayco colors and only $27 a gal.



If I ever do this again I'm buying a spray gun. Went through 2 cases of rayco yellow at 11.00 a can


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> If I ever do this again I'm buying a spray gun. Went through 2 cases of rayco yellow at 11.00 a can



My buddy that's owns a body shop told me to get a hvlp gun. I forget what one, but he uses it over his snap on guns and it was only like $130. Just make sure you get a extra parts kit with it. Never had a problem with mine, and I used it to paint cars for people. I can get the brand and model info if you want. Snap on guys sell them too.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> grow up man ...



Only thing I financed was the new k-boom. The first one was a cash purchase.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> You can tell it was a tree man who made the parking pad lol



Thanks. Ya I just dumped it and started pushing it over with my trucks. They sink like a mofo.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Not me. He already changed his story from owning the 60 ton, to "renting it in the winter".
> 
> I would like to see the pics of this 75' all wheel rear mount he's been flip flopping his story about though.. and maybe the morbark 24.. and I see the 250 has multiplied, as well.... and I thought there were two log trucks.. but then again, who can keep up! lol.
> 
> He shows me all this, and proves that he isn't financed to the gills, and headed for bankruptcy in a year or two and I'll shut up. Hell, I'd actually say congrats... maybe even consider apologizing.



I don't know how to prove anything about financing. And your retarded, anytime you lease something such as a crane you take over ownership responsibilities. 

When someone leases a car do they not say its their car? Did you drop out of school?


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> I don't know how to prove anything about financing. And your retarded, anytime you lease something such as a crane you take over ownership responsibilities.
> 
> When someone leases a car do they not say its their car? Did you drop out of school?



I'm just amazed that one could do all you have claimed in five years matt... I mean it takes most people like thirty years to do what you have been describing.. and that's if they've really been busting it! I mean you could be in the guiness world records with what you're telling us here.. I just find it interesting...


----------



## treeman82

Last few days have been very interesting. Monday we took out part of a willow tree, half fallen, half still up. Cleaned up a bunch of busted branches off the crane. Tuesday did a poplar tree, various brush chipping jobs, and what not. Wednesday I had the crane around anyways, so we did a storm damage job, just used the crane for 2 or 3 removals, the rest of the work we just used it to get the logs to the trucks. Did this one oak tree, couldn't reach with the crane, had a piece go REALLY wrong, wound up taking out the lines for the common driveway, and a transformer. Luckily CL&P was there for the service drop anyways. Thursday we POUNDED out the work, got into this one job, hit 8 trees from one setup. Wanted to get back there today to get the last 4 out of the way, heard it was going to be raining and windy so figured we'll finish on Monday... woke up this morning to SNOW.


----------



## swyman

Dropped off the bucket in Indiana yesterday and then bid removals of a monster pos willow and pine, maple and box elder, and today 3 white pine with limited access. Hopefully I will be busy when I pick the truck up! Weather here is brutal though, just wet as hell and it keeps raining and or snow then back to the 40's the next day?


----------



## Zale

Still working on a new HOA contract. Pruning all the street trees. 625 down and 125 to go. At least the end is in site.


----------



## sgreanbeans

whadja do today.............not jack, lol. Was blasted last night with snow, thick, wet heavy snow. 3.5", going to be 51 tomorrow! So, again, it will melt off and keep the yards sloppin wet. If it keeps up, I bet we start seeing uprooting.


----------



## treeclimber101

What did I do today, well I started a small project of changing knives on the chipper , which progressed into replacing the roller bearing on the feed wheel which then progressed into pulling out wheel completely and welding new dogs on it , and it was cold day in the shop , so now I am hungry and covered in grease and funk from 10 yeras worth of #### that builds up in all the nooks and crannies of the machine which when soaking wet smells like dead rabbit crotch....


----------



## NCTREE

Finally got all the parts in for my stump and what do you know Carliton sent me the wrong bushings for the jackshaft after I specifically explained what I needed. Uhgg! Then I call them up to get the right one and they want me to give them more money as if I already givin them enough. I said send me the part it's your screw up I'm not giving you anymore money. "well it's against are policy to send a $30 part out without either paying for it or sending back the wrong one." Man! they pissed me off where's the customer service. In the mean time I'm losing money paying my hired help and they are worried about a 30 dollar part. I ask for a manager and they kept ####in me around. I ended up leaving a voicemail that was 4 hrs ago. I feel like started a thread about it. This will be the last Carliton stump grinder I will own.


----------



## yelton

Climbing my first tree after training.. Hemlock, customer wants it down due to shading the yard. More pics to come!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> I'm just amazed that one could do all you have claimed in five years matt... I mean it takes most people like thirty years to do what you have been describing.. and that's if they've really been busting it! I mean you could be in the guiness world records with what you're telling us here.. I just find it interesting...



If you really want yo know how I did it call me and I'll tell you. I gambled on a lot of things and won. If it takes you thirty years to build a massive company what's the point? Retire and give it to someone else to make a killing.

I can't post it or send it on a public forum. I have had help. Investors?

When I get a chance I'll try and get caught up on my picks gonna be out for a week or two on storm clean up These fifty mile per hour winds took a lot down. We are already fueling up for an all nighter a lot of back roads where pummeled.

Look at John marquis and he's by far not the only one. 

It didn't take John marquis 30 years and he's a lot farther ahead than me. There's people that have done way better.

Do some research.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Not me. He already changed his story from owning the 60 ton, to "renting it in the winter".
> 
> I would like to see the pics of this 75' all wheel rear mount he's been flip flopping his story about though.. and maybe the morbark 24.. and I see the 250 has multiplied, as well.... and I thought there were two log trucks.. but then again, who can keep up! lol.
> 
> He shows me all this, and proves that he isn't financed to the gills, and headed for bankruptcy in a year or two and I'll shut up. Hell, I'd actually say congrats... maybe even consider apologizing.



You seem to have a lot of interest in me. And like to include my family members in your jokes. Which to me is unacceptable. I hope your not really unhappy one day or don't understand when I do something about it. And I'm not talking about fighting.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> If you really want yo know how I did it call me and I'll tell you. I gambled on a lot of things and won. If it takes you thirty years to build a massive company what's the point? Retire and give it to someone else to make a killing.
> 
> I can't post it or send it on a public forum. I have had help. Investors?
> 
> When I get a chance I'll try and get caught up on my picks gonna be out for a week or two on storm clean up These fifty mile per hour winds took a lot down. We are already fueling up for an all nighter a lot of back roads where pummeled.
> 
> Look at John marquis and he's by far not the only one.
> 
> It didn't take John marquis 30 years and he's a lot farther ahead than me. There's people that have done way better.
> 
> Do some research.



Matt if you got an all nighter I hardly think its worth it to be bickering about #### now , anyway your going to post the pics and call MDS and you to chicks can girl hug it out , right anyway I hardly think anyone here doubts you have a few pieces of metal , I just really wanted to see the new steel and not a walk down memory lane , hell we all got firewood piles and a tractor hidden here and there, I wanted to see a shiny 4x4 rearmount and a 60 ton doing its things mostly so I can bash ya to death about how your 60 ton is a tinker toy maybe the next time I post a few black and white pics (wink wink ) I will throw up a few of a real crane maybe a RINGER 500 ton with flying counterweight and a 16 part block and 180 foot of lattice boom , now buzz off and don't forget to feed the dog before you leave for the week


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Matt if you got an all nighter I hardly think its worth it to be bickering about #### now , anyway your going to post the pics and call MDS and you to chicks can girl hug it out , right anyway I hardly think anyone here doubts you have a few pieces of metal , I just really wanted to see the new steel and not a walk down memory lane , hell we all got firewood piles and a tractor hidden here and there, I wanted to see a shiny 4x4 rearmount and a 60 ton doing its things mostly so I can bash ya to death about how your 60 ton is a tinker toy maybe the next time I post a few black and white pics (wink wink ) I will throw up a few of a real crane maybe a RINGER 500 ton with flying counterweight and a 16 part block and 180 foot of lattice boom , now buzz off and don't forget to feed the dog before you leave for the week



yes I'm on my iPad and in the passenger seat on the way out to do some road cleanup. 45 min ride just killin time. eddie is your name correct? i don't really have a problem with you.

this is the main reason i was never interested in posting pictures it causes a lot of controversy. your usually better off not posting or talking about how much stuff you have. i have never came on here and bragged. mostly tried to answer questions people ask and thats it.

I've been a member two years longer than you and in that amount of time I've never posted a question about how to cut down a tree. or also a pictures saying how badass i am or better than anyone else other than MDS.

i have no problem posting pictures for you and it even gives me a reason to get a digital camera. the go pro is alright but sucks at taking wireframe distant photos of like a whole truck.

MDS running his mouth all the time is gonna get him and not physically it might not be me but sooner or later someone will do something about it. if he takes another stab at my family it will be me. ill be the first one to admit it.

i bought 500k in trucks this year whats a 5-6 thousand to make him shut his mouth and make his life miserable. believe me it will give me great joy. this is the warning shot. and thats all I'm saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> yes I'm on my iPad and in the passenger seat on the way out to do some road cleanup. 45 min ride just killin time.


well don't forget to give your chaufer a happy ending before you arrive to your road blocking downed tree


----------



## oldirty

at the very least he should start him off....

why you talking about john, matt? you ever meet him? don't think i like it too much, you talking about him that is....


----------



## mattfr12

oldirty said:


> at the very least he should start him off....
> 
> why you talking about john, matt? you ever meet him? don't think i like it too much, you talking about him that is....



talking about mds? read some of his posts towards me and you'll get the idea. would you like someone talking about your family?

you must have some care for them as does every other normal human being.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> well don't forget to give your chaufer a happy ending before you arrive to your road blocking downed tree



will do he deserves it. been going 7 days working him like a dog. aight ill be back tomorrow. gotta go get it.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> yes I'm on my iPad and in the passenger seat on the way out to do some road cleanup. 45 min ride just killin time. eddie is your name correct? i don't really have a problem with you.
> 
> this is the main reason i was never interested in posting pictures it causes a lot of controversy. your usually better off not posting or talking about how much stuff you have. i have never came on here and bragged. mostly tried to answer questions people ask and thats it.
> 
> I've been a member two years longer than you and in that amount of time I've never posted a question about how to cut down a tree. or also a pictures saying how badass i am or better than anyone else other than MDS.
> 
> i have no problem posting pictures for you and it even gives me a reason to get a digital camera. the go pro is alright but sucks at taking wireframe distant photos of like a whole truck.
> 
> MDS running his mouth all the time is gonna get him and not physically it might not be me but sooner or later someone will do something about it. if he takes another stab at my family it will be me. ill be the first one to admit it.
> 
> i bought 500k in trucks this year whats a 5-6 thousand to make him shut his mouth and make his life miserable. believe me it will give me great joy. this is the warning shot. and thats all I'm saying.



Listen man I dare say that Paul is my friend he is a good dude in a flood of D Bags , I dunno know why and I don't care whats up with him and you because honestly you two fairies gotta work that out , but you can take this for whats its worth I am not here to be a big shot by far , I am here for a laugh, talk trash to other tree men who I think are mostly some of the most kick ass individuals that walk this earth granted few are as kick ass as me but thats just how I roll , I only wanna see some metal , when I see Marquis post pics I ain't gonna lie its pretty dope #### so if you wanna follow in his footsteps with me then lets see some shiny #### man , and thats all I gotta and gonna say about that ... BTW there are some other bad MOFOS here as well just saying ....


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen man I dare say that Paul is my friend he is a good dude in a flood of D Bags , I dunno know why and I don't care whats up with him and you because honestly you two fairies gotta work that out , but you can take this for whats its worth I am not here to be a big shot by far , I am here for a laugh, talk trash to other tree men who I think are mostly some of the most kick ass individuals that walk this earth granted few are as kick ass as me but thats just how I roll , I only wanna see some metal , when I see Marquis post pics I ain't gonna lie its pretty dope #### so if you wanna follow in his footsteps with me then lets see some shiny #### man , and thats all I gotta and gonna say about that ... BTW there are some other bad MOFOS here as well just saying ....



i agree i dont wanna be perceived as a bad mofo and never asked for it. by no means am i after top dawn on this site. i cannot handle more than two crews I'm at max size for me. i have no problem with you and enjoy your humor. theirs funny and then theirs ugly. like i said ill be more than glad to show you stuff also offered it in person.

what ill tell you to come down and have just a pickup? so you can reveal me to the world get serious. I've never down talked you or said i was better? when others have i should be the least of your worries.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> i agree i dont wanna be perceived as a bad mofo and never asked for it. by no means am i after top dawn on this site. i cannot handle more than two crews I'm at max size for me. i have no problem with you and enjoy your humor. theirs funny and then theirs ugly. like i said ill be more than glad to show you stuff also offered it in person.
> 
> what ill tell you to come down and have just a pickup? so you can reveal me to the world get serious. I've never down talked you or said i was better? when others have i should be the least of your worries.



Well hopefully no one here takes me serious , cause theres AS treeclimber101 and the true larger then life Legend TREECLIMBER 101


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Well hopefully no one here takes me serious , cause theres AS treeclimber101 and the true larger then life Legend TREECLIMBER 101



Larger than quite a bit of other things too.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Well hopefully no one here takes me serious , cause theres AS treeclimber101 and the true larger then life Legend TREECLIMBER 101



I think what you do is good. and a respectable thing you run a tree service and probably provide for a family?

well I'm doing the same thing and try to do my best to help others. i have never claimed to know everything or be the best their is. but if someone keeps trying to do one thing what they call defamation of character. another bring my wife into jokes. and say they or more legit than me or better constantly and how my company is a none legit piece of crap. this hits home. and its not done in a friendly joking manor i don't even direct post towards him their all fired at me first. so all I'm saying is i might fire a shot back one time and he might not like it i don't like to do it but enough is enough. i think most people that do it are dirty scum but so is talking about my wife.

ask yourself this how would you like it point everything said to me towards you 101. you'd probably wanna eff someone up right? me to ill just do it the legal way.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> I can't post it or send it on a public forum. I have had help. Investors?



THIS. 

It's deep rooted stuff, Matt. I like you, and and Like MDS, he's like a brother and I'll work side by side that guinea mofo any day of the week. Hopefully I get down to work with you some day. 

That being said, there is a deep, deep feeling of resentment in a working class guy towards those who have...shall I say...worked the system not because of their skill, but because of who they know. Now, I'm not saying you didn't work your ass off to get where you are. Please, I give you mad props for it, but perhaps if you explained what types of investors, how you acquired the investment, etc., maybe we could understand where you came from and how you got to where you are. 

Frankly, I do what I do, and I do it like a badass, and what you do has no effect on me. But maybe lend the forum a bit of insight on how you got to where you are so fast? This is my 2nd year full time and I'm feeling like I'm kicking the #### out of this biz but when I put myself next to what you claim you do, I got a lot more than 3 years worth of work ahead of me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Larger than quite a bit of other things too.


well since you asked here is 1 for you ,View attachment 225857
and this one is for Mrs. Blakesmaster to look at right before you turn off the lights tonight maybe you'll get lucky View attachment 225858
sorry my pants are unbuckled I just got done taking a crap...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> well since you asked here is 1 for you ,View attachment 225857
> and this one is for Mrs. Blakesmaster to look at right before you turn off the lights tonight maybe you'll get lucky View attachment 225858



Dude, you already sent me those. lol And your massive lard fingers almost cover up them big ol' Nixon jowls a danglin' away! So, so close.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude, you already sent me those. lol And your massive lard fingers almost cover up them big ol' Nixon jowls a danglin' away! So, so close.



I sent the flexing in the bathroom too , man thats weird ........ Oh thats right I have you in with all my other chick contacts


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I sent the flexing in the bathroom too , man thats weird ........ Oh thats right I have you in with all my other chick contacts



damn they where right you really do have big fingers. i thought they where kidding.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> damn they where right you really do have big fingers. i thought they where kidding.



I am 280 lbs , what would I look like with little fingers ????? I mean I have to pick my nose with those and damn that can get tricky


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I am 280 lbs , what would I look like with little fingers ????? I mean I have to pick my nose with those and damn that can get tricky



you don't look 280? you take the liner out of the bucket? 300 is max right if you take the liner out you can run more than your handsaw.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> THIS.
> 
> It's deep rooted stuff, Matt. I like you, and and Like MDS, he's like a brother and I'll work side by side that guinea mofo any day of the week. Hopefully I get down to work with you some day.
> 
> That being said, there is a deep, deep feeling of resentment in a working class guy towards those who have...shall I say...worked the system not because of their skill, but because of who they know. Now, I'm not saying you didn't work your ass off to get where you are. Please, I give you mad props for it, but perhaps if you explained what types of investors, how you acquired the investment, etc., maybe we could understand where you came from and how you got to where you are.
> 
> Frankly, I do what I do, and I do it like a badass, and what you do has no effect on me. But maybe lend the forum a bit of insight on how you got to where you are so fast? This is my 2nd year full time and I'm feeling like I'm kicking the #### out of this biz but when I put myself next to what you claim you do, I got a lot more than 3 years worth of work ahead of me.



ya ill try and sit down later and go through the steps i took. i didn't do it all on my own but no one gave me money. i live in a little 1500 square foot home just like most I'm still getting all my cards in line. just hopping someday i have something worth having.


----------



## mattfr12

eddie i found a video of the 2400xl on my camera phone quality is #### but you get the idea ill try and get a better one. stay tuned just waiting for the upload to youtube.

ya blake please don't confuse yourself into thinking I'm a millionaire or anywhere close to marquis. i do have a lot of nice equipment and did have to borrow money. i am by no means over my head and at this point can't loose. but for a while their i couldn't miss work and thats what it takes sometimes.

the next boom ill have to make payments the first one we where able to drop cash on. i can't do that on the next one due to i need a bigger house for a growing family.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> you don't look 280? you take the liner out of the bucket? 300 is max right if you take the liner out you can run more than your handsaw.


maybe your jalopy only lifts 300lbs , but my altec has a sticker on it that says 350 without the liner and if you don't believe me I will take a pic of it , get it I will take a pic of it , anyway its close with all my gear and saw that truck does wince a bit when I go over the side ..


----------



## mattfr12

don't complain about the quality but this is it running took it with my cell phone its to dark to get anymore. try again tomorrow. but this pine fell over from the wind. if you notice its hooked to my k-boom.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLhAmxa8ZjA://


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> maybe your jalopy only lifts 300lbs , but my altec has a sticker on it that says 350 without the liner and if you don't believe me I will take a pic of it , get it I will take a pic of it , anyway its close with all my gear and saw that truck does wince a bit when I go over the side ..



their underrated some of the guys around here get an air seal when they go in their bucket. i think you'll be fine.


----------



## NCTREE

mattfr12 said:


> will do he deserves it. been going 7 days working him like a dog. aight ill be back tomorrow. gotta go get it.



hey matt I asked you once maybe you didn't see my post. did a climber named kyle work for you briefly about a year or so ago? long hair, bushy beard hippy looking dude. He said he worked for you and that you were a slave driver who didn't pay your climbers jack ####. Its funny how small of a world this is when you think about it.


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> hey matt I asked you once maybe you didn't see my post. did a climber named kyle work for you briefly about a year or so ago? long hair, bushy beard hippy looking dude. He said he worked for you and that you were a slave driver who didn't pay your climbers jack ####. Its funny how small of a world this is when you think about it.



not possible same climbers have worked here forever no kyle ever. don't know hew your talking about. me and dan are the only climbers ever for this company. dan came with me from bartlett we wouldn't hire another climber to much liability.

might have been a ground guy could look and their paid 14$ per hour. we have gone through a few ground guys but only two climbers for sure including me.

so the world isn't to small. lol

only other climber we have tried to hire was REG but we can't get him a card to work in the US its almost impossible. a lot of wasted time trying to get it done. had a good deal for him but tried and tried. they won't let you hire someone from the UK over a guy in the US if their is a capable one un employed. so we ended up just doing it ourselves.

we also don't let employees have long hair or long beards. just makes you look bad like a bunch of druggies. its not very professional a guy could be a top notch climber but if he has hair down to his butt i wouldn't hire him.


----------



## NCTREE

mattfr12 said:


> not possible same climbers have worked here forever no kyle ever. don't know hew your talking about. me and dan are the only climbers ever for this company. dan came with me from bartlett we wouldn't hire another climber to much liability.
> 
> might have been a ground guy could look and their paid 14$ per hour. we have gone through a few ground guys but only two climbers for sure including me.
> 
> so the world isn't to small. lol
> 
> only other climber we have tried to hire was REG but we can't get him a card to work in the US its almost impossible. a lot of wasted time trying to get it done.
> 
> we also don't let employees have long hair or long beards. just makes you look bad like a bunch of druggies. its not very professional a guy could be a top notch climber but if he has hair down to his butt i wouldn't hire him.


this is you right? 15057 area code i'm pretty sure he worked for you
http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/96364.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/112362.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/79605.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/141114.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/150899.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/166119.htm


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> ya ill try and sit down later and go through the steps i took. i didn't do it all on my own but no one gave me money. i live in a little 1500 square foot home just like most I'm still getting all my cards in line. just hopping someday i have something worth having.



Matt, dont even waste your time with these loser's, thats personal stuff, dont share any of it, let them try to figure it out....
there just stringing you along, looking for a reason to bash you more...


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> this is you right? 15057 area code i'm pretty sure he worked for you
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/96364.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/112362.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/79605.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/141114.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/150899.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/166119.htm



i can guarantee you he didn't. during a contract time we could have used some help. I don't even know a kyle and only have ever paid comp on dan as a climber so thats it.

but once again only me and dan have ever climbed for my company. so your wrong. go find the guy he worked for and rag on him.

maybe it was another company? i don't know what to tell you


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> this is you right? 15057 area code i'm pretty sure he worked for you
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/96364.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/112362.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/79605.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/141114.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/150899.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/employment-forum/166119.htm




you killed it yourself we wouldn't even hire a guy with long hair and a beard even yours in your profile would be unacceptable. we couldn't even have stuff like that at the bartlett office.

yes those are my posts.

maybe he's pulling your chain trying to say he worked for a bigger company? i dunno. we have tried finding climbers in the past but have gave up on it for now try getting a guy that can sling a crane and not eff it up completely border line impossible.

i wouldn't be willing to discuss dans wage but he does well almost would like to switch him places sometimes. make the bread and not have to worry about anything else.


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> we also don't let employees have long hair or long beards. just makes you look bad like a bunch of druggies. its not very professional a guy could be a top notch climber but if he has hair down to his butt i wouldn't hire him.



I guarantee you that this guy could climb you and your partner under the table if he were still alive... And would not give a #### what your dress code policy is: :hmm3grin2orange:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/86043.htm


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> hey matt I asked you once maybe you didn't see my post. did a climber named kyle work for you briefly about a year or so ago? long hair, bushy beard hippy looking dude. He said he worked for you and that you were a slave driver who didn't pay your climbers jack ####. Its funny how small of a world this is when you think about it.



thats kind of funny tho so your saying this kyle guy would work for a guy who was a slave driver? and work for little money. 

please tell him to call me this would be fantastic cheap labor maybe i could save a few.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> I guarantee you that this guy could climb you and your partner under the table if he were still alive... And would not give a #### what your dress code policy is: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/86043.htm



o i can't say he can or can't probably can. i just can't stand guys that can't clean themselves up in the morning it all reflects back to the owner.


----------



## NCTREE

mattfr12 said:


> thats kind of funny tho so your saying this kyle guy would work for a guy who was a slave driver? and work for little money.
> 
> please tell him to call me this would be fantastic cheap labor maybe i could save a few.



no he worked for you for a couple of days and said "#### this it ain't worht the pay i'm going home."


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> no he worked for you for a couple of days and said "#### this it ain't worht the pay i'm going home."



dude it didn't happen, once again we have never hired another climber not even for an hour. not even for a second. never was a kyle probably never will be a kyle you have me confused with someone else.

if he had long hair it also wouldn't be possible. he would have never got through the interview process to even meet me.

their was a kyle that worked for laroche down the road from me i can ask him if he worked for him. where does he live at?


----------



## NCTREE

Originally Posted by mattfr12

we also don't let employees have long hair or long beards. just makes you look bad like a bunch of druggies. its not very professional a guy could be a top notch climber but if he has hair down to his butt i wouldn't hire him.


Judgemental are we well i have long hair and a beard and my customers love me. well when your desperate matty you got to do what you got to do ain't that right. beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> o i can't say he can or can't probably can. i just can't stand guys that can't clean themselves up in the morning it all reflects back to the owner.



Well you obviously did not read through the entire thread or you would likely have shown him more respect.


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> Originally Posted by mattfr12
> 
> we also don't let employees have long hair or long beards. just makes you look bad like a bunch of druggies. its not very professional a guy could be a top notch climber but if he has hair down to his butt i wouldn't hire him.
> 
> 
> Judgemental are we well i have long hair and a beard and my customers love me. well when your desperate matty you got to do what you got to do ain't that right. beggers can't be choosers.



we are by far not beggars tho so we don't hire them nor would you with long hair or a beard. sorry its just the way it is if you choose to do that thats fine. but certain people it comes across bad with. wether you want to believe it or not.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> you killed it yourself we wouldn't even hire a guy with long hair and a beard even yours in your profile would be unacceptable. we couldn't even have stuff like that at the bartlett office.
> 
> yes those are my posts.
> 
> maybe he's pulling your chain trying to say he worked for a bigger company? i dunno. we have tried finding climbers in the past but have gave up on it for now try getting a guy that can sling a crane and not eff it up completely border line impossible.
> 
> i wouldn't be willing to discuss dans wage but he does well almost would like to switch him places sometimes. make the bread and not have to worry about anything else.





Yeah NC, don't go taking stock in what this guy Kyle said. People say a lot of things, some of it might be true.

And Matt, if I applied for the job you were offering and asked you what you paid top rate then you would pretty much have to tell me what Dan is making. Not that I care, not that I would cut my hair. Chicks dig it to much, you oughta see when i walk into a room.

I guess that is why I didn't get the job at Bartlett when I applied 20 years ago. 

And not that I care about to much else cept the fact that I don't... care that is. I tell ya all these guys are at each others throats all the time, they are making judgement calls based on very little. Its easy to do, it kinda even makes sense to do it but not really. Its a hard habit that needs broken.
Sure there are ####heads, when you meet one in person you say to yourself, " there is a ####head" and move on.


Anyway...
On Wed. I cleaned up 4 black willows and 1 norway. Not the biggest of trees. Then spent 2 hours chipping a Happy Homeowner brush pile. 48 Inch came down and helped me. I managed to scratch my left cornia... again and spend the last couple of days in outright misery.
Yeah I had my goggles but ya know. Ya know? I told my wife my kid did it when we were wrestling cause if I told her I did climbing trees she would make me quit which I should probably dam well do anyway. Thing is though, I love Happy Homeowner brush piles to much. 48 Inch said he would have brought a machine in and I probably should at least have brought the Dingo which would have helped but I didn't.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> Yeah NC, don't go taking stock in what this guy Kyle said. People say a lot of things, some of it might be true.
> 
> And Matt, if I applied for the job you were offering and asked you what you paid top rate then you would pretty much have to tell me what Dan is making. Not that I care, not that I would cut my hair. Chicks dig it to much, you oughta see when i walk into a room.
> 
> I guess that is why I didn't get the job at Bartlett when I applied 20 years ago.
> 
> And not that I care about to much else cept the fact that I don't... care that is. I tell ya all these guys are at each others throats all the time, they are making judgement calls based on very little. Its easy to do, it kinda even makes sense to do it but not really. Its a hard habit that needs broken.
> Sure there are ####heads, when you meet one in person you say to yourself, " there is a ####head" and move on.
> 
> 
> Anyway...
> On Wed. I cleaned up 4 black willows and 1 norway. Not the biggest of trees. Then spent 2 hours chipping a Happy Homeowner brush pile. 48 Inch came down and helped me. I managed to scratch my left cornia... again and spend the last couple of days in outright misery.
> Yeah I had my goggles but ya know. Ya know? I told my wife my kid did it when we were wrestling cause if I told her I did climbing trees she would make me quit which I should probably dam well do anyway. Thing is though, I love Happy Homeowner brush piles to much. 48 Inch said he would have brought a machine in and I probably should at least have brought the Dingo which would have helped but I didn't.



its not me that is judgmental, since you own a business you have to present yourself to a customer. they are the judges. i choose to keep long hair and bushy beards out so i don't loose jobs. its a simple as that. NCTREE if you want long hair a big beard. hey why not get a nose ring. do what you want.

but if you think people will not pass on you your wrong appearance is at least 50% of their choice.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I guarantee you that this guy could climb you and your partner under the table if he were still alive... And would not give a #### what your dress code policy is: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/86043.htm



I looked but only seen dude with handsaw lol I guarantee tolya I could keep up
especially with my ummm  Oh and I'm slick too got the flat top until the middle then the desert begins lol But oh how da hair used to grow on me lol!

Still got more hair on muh azz than most do upon they head.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I looked but only seen dude with handsaw lol I guarantee tolya I could keep up
> especially with my ummm  Oh and I'm slick too got the flat top until the middle then the desert begins lol But oh how da hair used to grow on me lol!



ya i don't care what people do with their hair. but especially with older people they will pass judgment.


----------



## tree md

I find it kind of funny when guys try to market themselves on their looks and clean appearance (not that I consider that a bad thing) instead of their knowledge, experience and track record. I happen to be pretty clean cut, save for a short trimmed beard (because I'm ugly). :hmm3grin2orange:

However, I don't judge on appearance alone. There was this younger guy, actually a couple of them, around town who were some pretty slick talkers. I did a little contract climbing for one of them who was really slick. He contracted me to take down a monster tree for him and I did so with the utmost care and respect for the property. I even covered the coy pond to protect the exotic fish from the wood chips that would have been toxic to them. After all the care I took to make sure there was no damage he came in and bombed what was left of the spar on a mattress he had hauled in from the dump, tore hell out of the yard and destroyed the sprinkler system. When I went back to retrieve the ramps I had loaned him to roll the rounds out over a deck the HO told me he wished that he would have known about me and hired me to do the entire job.

Another young guy around here markets himself as clean cut and dependable. His name is #### around town with several filed, unresolved complaints. I guess if you want good looks you certainly get what you pay for...


----------



## NCTREE

mattfr12 said:


> we are by far not beggars tho so we don't hire them nor would you with long hair or a beard. sorry its just the way it is if you choose to do that thats fine. but certain people it comes across bad with. wether you want to believe it or not.



i would never work for a guy like you because im better than that. Its all in your head people are far less judgemental about looks then you think now or days. What I lack in looks (so call it) i make up for in charm and personality, i win my custy hearts and they choose me over jimbob. you can have all the looks in the world and still be a dope.


----------



## mattfr12

man i should have talked about the hair thing long ago. i never got so much rep before. like ten hits in 5 minutes.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I guarantee you that this guy could climb you and your partner under the table if he were still alive... And would not give a #### what your dress code policy is: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/86043.htm



Gotta let yer freak flag fly!


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> Gotta let yer freak flag fly!



ya more power to him. to many people worry about what I'm doing once again like NCTREE and need to go try and line up some work or something.


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> man i should have talked about the hair thing long ago. i never got so much rep before. like ten hits in 5 minutes.



Most who have been here for any amount of time could give a #### about the joke that has become rep. We earned ours long before the rep system was in place.


----------



## mattfr12

alright I'm outie gotta finish up and get to bed for tomorrow. this iPad is sweet can post from anywhere.

MDS don't be afraid to post i just said give it up. come back and enjoy yourself.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Most who have been here for any amount of time could give a #### about the joke that has become rep. We earned ours long before the rep system was in place.



i don't have anything against you if you have long hair, don't get bent. I'm just saying i don't let guys that work for me do it. because you have to know it can hurt your perception to customers. let your pony tail hang out and don't get mad.

you can do what you want. what another does is their business as your business is yours. I'm by far not the only company with a dress code.


----------



## NCTREE

mattfr12 said:


> ya more power to him. to many people worry about what I'm doing once again like NCTREE and need to go try and line up some work or something.



i have plenty of work Haus and when im fully recovered you can bet i'll be out there in full swing.I just don't understand how you can run such an operation and be on the arboristsite all the time. if I was as busy as you say you are then id be a ghost


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> i don't have anything against you if you have long hair, don't get bent. I'm just saying i don't let guys that work for me do it. because you have to know it can hurt your perception to customers.



I have nothing against you either. Just found a couple of your comments amusing...

And I don't have long hair either... I outgrew that in high school. To me there is nothing more ridicules than a middle aged man with long hair or a ponytail... But that's just me. My best friend around here has long hair and looks like captain caveman or something... But the chicks really dig him... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big

long hair and beard yep got um and it seems to get me more work for my thing on the side I get seveal lumberjack references and jokes :cool2: plus it helps me look a bit older I'm young to begin with but when I'm all cleaned up I look much younger then I am so at least I get out of looking 18-19


----------



## NCTREE

no tree to big said:


> long hair and beard yep got um and it seems to get me more work for my thing on the side I get seveal lumberjack references and jokes :cool2: plus it helps me look a bit older I'm young to begin with but when I'm all cleaned up I look much younger then I am so at least I get out of looking 18-19



yeah i roled the clean cut look for a little and think it hurt me more. People seem to take me more serious with the lumberjack look maybe its a young thing or something but its not like im a 20yr old buck. i guess at 36 i still look like im 25


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> ya more power to him. to many people worry about what I'm doing once again like NCTREE and need to go try and line up some work or something.



Actually after a year of doing tree work I cut it off cause it got all stank and rotten. Now I am over 40 I hit that mid- life crisis thing and chose to farm it back out... along with my glittery orange toenails. Its workin pretty good so far, I shaved this morning then got carded buying a six pack. They girl said I looked about 28, I said she looked like jailbait. We hit it off for a minute but my wife was waiting in the car.
Now Matt, I know you got something your hiding. You probably have butterfly tatto on yer lower back.


----------



## capecodtree

*made mulch at the shop*

[video]157[/video]


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Actually after a year of doing tree work I cut it off cause it got all stank and rotten. Now I am over 40 I hit that mid- life crisis thing and chose to farm it back out... along with my glittery orange toenails. Its workin pretty good so far, I shaved this morning then got carded buying a six pack. They girl said I looked about 28, I said she looked like jailbait. We hit it off for a minute but my wife was waiting in the car.
> Now Matt, I know you got something your hiding. You probably have butterfly tatto on yer lower back.



[video=youtube_share;3WfQ-hV3WtA]http://youtu.be/3WfQ-hV3WtA[/video]


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I have nothing against you either. Just found a couple of your comments amusing...
> 
> And I don't have long hair either... I outgrew that in high school. To me there is nothing more ridicules than a middle aged man with long hair or a ponytail... But that's just me. My best friend around here has long hair and looks like captain caveman or something... But the chicks really dig him... :hmm3grin2orange:



That's what I'm saying! ... mid life crisis... but them women be looking at me like they wanna sit on my face!:msp_thumbsup:

One of the worst things about a guy having long hair is when someone comes up behind you and says, " excuse me, miss" and they aren't even joking.

But so far I am having a good time again. When it gets hot I will be sorry.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> [video=youtube_share;3WfQ-hV3WtA]http://youtu.be/3WfQ-hV3WtA[/video]



See? Even David Lee got hisself a haircut.


----------



## capecodtree

*made mulch*

my first try at posting a video, sorry.


----------



## tree md

Ahh well, got to hit it early tomorrow. Only got a small prune job on two trees to do but I have to look at a couple more... My groundy keeps threatening to get a haircut. I hope he does tomorrow. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

And DAM NC! Hell, you did go full bore hillbilly sob didn't ya? DAM! I'm about to come up there with my Felcos and clean you up, give you that Philly Fade that's all the rave.


----------



## treeclimber101

woodsman44 said:


> Matt, dont even waste your time with these loser's, thats personal stuff, dont share any of it, let them try to figure it out....
> there just stringing you along, looking for a reason to bash you more...


jesus god man I am sorry that I made you hold my jacket while I felt up your girlfriend , it was like 15 years ago man please let it go ...


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> we are by far not beggars tho so we don't hire them nor would you with long hair or a beard. sorry its just the way it is if you choose to do that thats fine. but certain people it comes across bad with. wether you want to believe it or not.



No biggie, I wouldn't hire a a guy who couldn't spell for chit and barely pushed 5'5 either.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I have nothing against you either. Just found a couple of your comments amusing...
> 
> And I don't have long hair either... I outgrew that in high school. To me there is nothing more ridicules than a middle aged man with long hair or a ponytail... But that's just me. My best friend around here has long hair and looks like captain caveman or something... But the chicks really dig him... :hmm3grin2orange:



Had old bud in Texas when my hair was still long the feller sure was a hit with the ladies



View attachment 225886


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> No biggie, I wouldn't hire a a guy who couldn't spell for chit and barely pushed 5'5 either.



I wouldn't har a guy dat was always holding his wood neither :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> And DAM NC! Hell, you did go full bore hillbilly sob didn't ya? DAM! I'm about to come up there with my Felcos and clean you up, give you that Philly Fade that's all the rave.



na i'll stick to my handle mustache and lamb chops I had the philly wigger look back in high school when i listen to gansta rap.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> I wouldn't har a guy dat was always holding his wood neither :hmm3grin2orange:



The wood gets delivered morning and night to my old lady not to you ya hillbilly. You wouldn't know what to do with me on site. By the time you got that wraptor gassed up i would be on my second tree. Little guys like matt are threatened by a guy like me. 6'4 215 long haired tree monkey. Couldn't tell you how many times the women come out to tell me I look like a REI model. It's tree work matt, guys like you should be behind a cubicle


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> The wood gets delivered morning and night to my old lady not to you ya hillbilly. You wouldn't know what to do with me on site. By the time you got that wraptor gassed up i would be on my second tree. Little guys like matt are threatened by a guy like me. 6'4 215 long haired tree monkey. Couldn't tell you how many times the women come out to tell me I look like a REI model. It's tree work matt, guys like you should be behind a cubicle


6'4" 215 really that's what size I was in high school when I was a senior , and man to hear a chick like you telling someone to be more of a man cracks me up , and your another billy bass face with your inherited tree service , I get it though I inherited a gajillion dollars once spent it all on queludes and mountain dew ....


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> I guarantee you that this guy could climb you and your partner under the table if he were still alive... And would not give a #### what your dress code policy is: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/86043.htm



Lack of PPE aside, that guy was awesome!


----------



## formationrx

*...*

........never met an owner of a tree service or logging outfit who did not have a beard.....:msp_confused:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> 6'4" 215 really that's what size I was in high school when I was a senior , and man to hear a chick like you telling someone to be more of a man cracks me up , and your another billy bass face with your inherited tree service , I get it though I inherited a gajillion dollars once spent it all on queludes and mountain dew ....



6'4 is my height not my width tubby. I don't have time to mess with part timers like you, i worked all week. Anyway i'm out, it's friday and I know losers like you will be here all night posting chit about phags,cranes, atari, etc. g,night


----------



## BigWill1985

Been a frustrating few days... 

Just finishing up a fairly decent job that we've been working on the past week (taking down two 18" diameter Pecan trees, one 23" Black Walnut covered in poison ivy, and one 42" Red Oak hanging over the customer's home). We have everything on the ground, and were just finishing up. Started grinding out stumps, and got one Pecan and the Walnut ground down. Also did the customer a favor and ground out a rotten cedar stump and a very tiny maple stump. 

Anyway, my partner was doing the last cut on the Oak trunk, to make grinding it quicker. Mid-cut, our 066 chose to give us issues. Apparently didn't get the spark plug put in tight enough, and it backed out and shot out of the jug taking about 1/2 of the threads along with it. So, we changed out our 36" bar to the 361, and I took over the cut (partner's shoulders were sore from climbing heavily the last few days). Was almost ready to pry the stump apart (did one vertical cut with a horizontal, to lessen weight), and the saw ran out of gas. Gassed it back up, and it wouldn't fire. Pulled on that damned rope with the customer standing on the porch watching until I had a blister on my hand....

I got the saw home, and pulled the plug. Looks like it has been run for the last 10 years (insulator surrounding electrode chipped and broken, very wide gap)... Hoping that I can toss a new plug in it and get it going again. We decided at that point to give up on the job until we fix the saws, regroup, and give it another shot on Saturday. We only have two stumps left to grind out before getting paid! Got a few estimates done, and got one job out of the deal. One estimate we did was for $3800 (removal of a pretty good sized Black Oak in a back yard, over a BRAND NEW A/C unit, newly roofed/sided house just 6-8' away, a newly built back patio deck, fenced in on three sides, limbs hanging over two houses and a shed, and also had many limbs intertwined into a service pole with power/cable/phone cables running to 4 homes). The customer told us on the spot that we were too rich for his blood, and went on to say that he got another bid for $1500 including hauling away all wood. I recommended to him that he verify the company's insurance to protect his own well being as a result of property damage (his or his neighbors') and he jogged all around the topic and got off the phone with me.

We do have ~$4500 worth of work lined up for the next few weeks, so we will do alright. Just frustrating to lose jobs to unlicensed, uninsured hacks who have no clue what they are getting themselves into... My partner and I were joking around that we might have to keep an eye on the house and see just how any person that would bid on a job that low would attempt to accomplish the job. Might have to buy a big tub of popcorn and sit on lawn chairs on the sidewalk to enjoy the show! :hmm3grin2orange:

~Will Courtier~

We just decided to


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> its not me that is judgmental, since you own a business you have to present yourself to a customer. they are the judges. i choose to keep long hair and bushy beards out so i don't loose jobs. its a simple as that. NCTREE if you want long hair a big beard. hey why not get a nose ring. do what you want.
> 
> but if you think people will not pass on you your wrong appearance is at least 50% of their choice.



Hey Matt, Don't take this wrong, but you seem to be quick to be judge,mental ( pun meant), I thought of you as a hard working , blue collar success and now I find myself thinking you are more like a guy that is caught up in a fantasy created in your own mind. Not looking to argue, but I had hair down to my ass and a hairy face and I made money. Yeah times are different and I cleaned up, but a true tree service company would be ignorant to have your set of belief's and standard's.

Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> i have plenty of work Haus and when im fully recovered you can bet i'll be out there in full swing.I just don't understand how you can run such an operation and be on the arboristsite all the time. if I was as busy as you say you are then id be a ghost



I have Internet everywhere and an iPad so I can kill waiting time. Such as waiting for the chip truck like now.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Matt, Don't take this wrong, but you seem to be quick to be judge,mental ( pun meant), I thought of you as a hard working , blue collar success and now I find myself thinking you are more like a guy that is caught up in a fantasy created in your own mind. Not looking to argue, but I had hair down to my ass and a hairy face and I made money. Yeah times are different and I cleaned up, but a true tree service company would be ignorant to have your set of belief's and standard's.
> 
> Jeff



Nicely stated, I give you and everyone on this site chit,but Ill admit you got wisdom. When it comes to a jobsite I don't allow, cursing,smoking and yelling other then that its come as you are.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> No biggie, I wouldn't hire a a guy who couldn't spell for chit and barely pushed 5'5 either.



You can't even be included in this your to small to even measure. Come back in a year or so and re apply.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Matt, Don't take this wrong, but you seem to be quick to be judge,mental ( pun meant), I thought of you as a hard working , blue collar success and now I find myself thinking you are more like a guy that is caught up in a fantasy created in your own mind. Not looking to argue, but I had hair down to my ass and a hairy face and I made money. Yeah times are different and I cleaned up, but a true tree service company would be ignorant to have your set of belief's and standard's.
> 
> Jeff



Why because we require people to look presentable to the average persons standards? Like I said I'm not the one judging the general population is. I mean go to the mall with long hair on a guy and tell me people don't look at you different.
Just the same for tattoos I wouldn't have someone riding around in a truck that was covered in them.

Think what you want Jeff works for me, I quite I said it before I'll say it again.

This site has no value or usable information being posted anymore. My beef was with MDS and he will have to deal with it now. 

I'll just take my stuff and post it else where. It seems anyone with any knowledge has quite posting overtime due to the same reasons.


----------



## deevo

Locked up a sweet job that should last a whole week starting in 2 weeks. All pine take downs that are near remote power lines running through a section of forest, no clean up! Helping these guys out!View attachment 225892
Maybe he will let me drive that thing! They can't do it because they aren't allowed to work near conductors with the machines


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> no he worked for you for a couple of days and said "#### this it ain't worht the pay i'm going home."



Maybe he sucked and could not hang!
Jeff:msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> I'm by far not the only company with a dress code.



We have a dress code, get off your high horse. 
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> We have a dress code, get off your high horse.
> Jeff



Why does that mean I'm on a high horse?


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> We have a dress code, get off your high horse.
> Jeff



Nm don't answer it just be safe. And the same to all the other good people that where on here. Keep workin at it woodsman.

I just feel like I'm spinning my wheels here anymore so I quite have fun guys. I'm not going to respond again.

Sgreenbeans when you see this please feel free to ban me as I do not want to be able to return. I'm serious put me out of my misery.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> we also don't let employees have long hair or long beards. just makes you look bad like a bunch of druggies. its not very professional a guy could be a top notch climber but if he has hair down to his butt i wouldn't hire him.





I understand where your coming from. I work with this disaster, I think he looks awful
View attachment 225893

not to mention he smells like a wet dog who fell into a Copenhagen vat

but he conducts himself in a professional manner on the jobs and believe it or not customers actual like him. If he worked for you for an hour you would change your policy. It is really hard to say anything good about him since his head is so inflated with his ego he might topple over at any second but he takes his work very seriously and works like a horse.

Your recent posts have a strange resemblance to Asinine's posts. just the ambiguous threats of legal actions and the avoidance of some direct questions. not attacking you, just an observation


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> 6'4 is my height not my width tubby. I don't have time to mess with part timers like you, i worked all week. Anyway i'm out, it's friday and I know losers like you will be here all night posting chit about phags,cranes, atari, etc. g,night


thanks you actually do us all a favor by going back and making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for moms taking the dog out for a whizz and heading to the basement I will miss these moments though so make sure you make some time tomorrow to stop back around ... Mr holden the kitchen table leg oh and BTW I see you still lurking at 1042pm so I guess your a hypocrate and a loser too


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> yeah i roled the clean cut look for a little and think it hurt me more. People seem to take me more serious with the lumberjack look maybe its a young thing or something but its not like im a 20yr old buck. i guess at 36 i still look like im 25



Ha Ha!! 
I am glad that at 51 years old, people think I am 52!!! Or===
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> I have Internet everywhere and an iPad so I can kill waiting time. Such as waiting for the chip truck like now.



OMG!!! you just admitted that your butt is big because you sit in a truck and wait for your stooges and i would be ashamed to work for you.
If I was your climber, i would question your desires. 
Did you ever get anyone out of all those ad's you ran!!!
Jeff
:msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Nm don't answer it just be safe. And the same to all the other good people that where on here. Keep workin at it woodsman.
> 
> I just feel like I'm spinning my wheels here anymore so I quite have fun guys. I'm not going to respond again.
> 
> Sgreenbeans when you see this please feel free to ban me as I do not want to be able to return. I'm serious put me out of my misery.



Seriously, Matt?

Matt, your only misery is the misery you dive into. 
I kinda thought your skin was thin and fragile. 
I bet you post again!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Sgreenbeans when you see this please feel free to ban me as I do not want to be able to return. I'm serious put me out of my misery.




I doubt you should be banned for your thought's. If you want to leave, then do like a tree and leaf.
Otherwise, pull your pant's up and quit crying and looking for sympathy. 
Why do you feel you need someone to 'put you out of your misery?'
Are you drinking? 
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## MarquisTree

jefflovstrom said:


> I doubt you should be banned for your thought's. If you want to leave, then do like a tree and leaf.
> Otherwise, pull your pant's up and quit crying and looking for sympathy.
> Why do you feel you need someone to 'put you out of your misery?'
> Are you drinking?
> Jeff :msp_confused:



I am usually happy when i drink 

matt dont be so upset, just ask justin for one of "his" hugs


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

tree md said:


> I guarantee you that this guy could climb you and your partner under the table if he were still alive... And would not give a #### what your dress code policy is: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/86043.htm



Treemd,Thanks for the link awsome thread. I'll be 45 this summer and thats to damn young, RIP the teachers thread is a living memorial to Rob. I have an old cranberry jug with handel that I hang in the tree like that.
Finnally got another job set up for monday for a my dentist, am going to bater 1/2 towards some new teeth, is level 1 prunning 34 live oaks tip to tip and some large stems from the niebhors, what takes me a week will take him 1/2 day probably 2 teeth. 
Spent all day to day getting tags, 2 new chains,power stering hose for dodge,will put that on tommorow,and changing and setting knives on my chipper, it walked a knife on medium hack berry removal monday, finished job but wasted a week thinking Dr. B went withthe landscper's,and got a good case of "F,it i go to Colarado in April any way's" actulally cut it and halled the heavys last thursday and then rained out friday and saturday and had every thing staged on right side of alley with room to pass, waited till monday and still almost got stuck, where ally teed, but was able to get it back and get a running start. cut a 4-5 inch piece of china berry regrowth at yard (grandios I only rent the slott for the truck and chipper) and threw that through tonight to test it, man do fresh knives make the diference Braaappp, didn't even govern up, should have changed them a while ago just such a pain on this style, took about 5 -6 hours I lost track of time, finished with a led drop light hooked to my car. at 7-8 then went to home depot to find somthing to replace the chip blower snorkle tube that has been torn since last year and found thoughs swivil 90's for heater vents 5" galvanized ones, 4 of those and had to cut the pop rivitt out of one to get the two opposing ends to join then hose clamped the opossing ones, will run out tomorrow and run the rest of that china berry weed through there and see if the shiny back to the feature looking blower tube stays together while chipping may have to run some pop rivits in it but seemed pretty tight like this
Paul

PS sorry for such a long post (so let me make it longer lol)been isolating will be good to have work monday, OH they have a ms440 at the lanmower shop I thought they stoped making that, but for 968 + tax witha 25" bar guess my old 034 will still be my stump saw, hard to spend any money when I am going to store every thing for 7 months while in Colorado,


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Nm don't answer it just be safe. And the same to all the other good people that where on here. Keep workin at it woodsman.
> 
> I just feel like I'm spinning my wheels here anymore so I quite have fun guys. I'm not going to respond again.
> 
> Sgreenbeans when you see this please feel free to ban me as I do not want to be able to return. I'm serious put me out of my misery.



Ya, sounds like someone's I pad needs a break before it has a meltdown.. :msp_laugh:


----------



## NCTREE

NCTREE said:


> Finally got all the parts in for my stump and what do you know Carliton sent me the wrong bushings for the jackshaft after I specifically explained what I needed. Uhgg! Then I call them up to get the right one and they want me to give them more money as if I already givin them enough. I said send me the part it's your screw up I'm not giving you anymore money. "well it's against are policy to send a $30 part out without either paying for it or sending back the wrong one." Man! they pissed me off where's the customer service. In the mean time I'm losing money paying my hired help and they are worried about a 30 dollar part. I ask for a manager and they kept ####in me around. I ended up leaving a voicemail that was 4 hrs ago. I feel like started a thread about it. This will be the last Carliton stump grinder I will own.



I have to hand it to Dave at Global Equipment Exporters great bunch of guys over there. I ended up calling them up after Carliton gave me the ignore treatment. I told Dave what the situation was and what part I needed and he ended up doing some research for me and found a local company that has the bushings I need. I will have the part Monday morning. He went out of his way to find me this part which he really didn't have to and made no money in the process. Thats what I call customer service I will definately be using them for future business and trying to avoid doing business with Carliton as much as possible. I will be seeing Carliton at the shade tree symposium this week and I'm gonna bring that part with me and get my money back plus maybe give them some grief for the way they run their business. I mean come on if I screw up on a job I try to make it right even if it comes out of my wallet thats just good business. I guess some companies have different ethics.


----------



## nitro1253

mattfr12 said:


> Nm don't answer it just be safe. And the same to all the other good people that where on here. Keep workin at it woodsman.
> 
> I just feel like I'm spinning my wheels here anymore so I quite have fun guys. I'm not going to respond again.
> 
> Sgreenbeans when you see this please feel free to ban me as I do not want to be able to return. I'm serious put me out of my misery.





Just post some pics of all your stuff you claim to have,(rear mount 4x4, crane, etc) and most people will get off your back, you have been avoiding it for weeks.


----------



## tree MDS

nitro1253 said:


> Just post some pics of all your stuff you claim to have,(rear mount 4x4, crane, etc) and most people will get off your back, you have been avoiding it for weeks.



He probably does have the pics. I think he's just trolling us along here (lotta that from over that way lately). 

I only like to see pics of nice equipment that was hard earned anyway.. I smell richboy.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Nm don't answer it just be safe. And the same to all the other good people that where on here. Keep workin at it woodsman.
> 
> I just feel like I'm spinning my wheels here anymore so I quite have fun guys. I'm not going to respond again.
> 
> Sgreenbeans when you see this please feel free to ban me as I do not want to be able to return. I'm serious put me out of my misery.



Nah, nah, jess have a seat, we'll fix ya a plate.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Why does that mean I'm on a high horse?



You got a high horse? Is he sharing?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> He probably does have the pics. I think he's just trolling us along here (lotta that from over that way lately).
> 
> I only like to see pics of nice equipment that was hard earned anyway.. I smell richboy.



Richboy? So what? Sure them boys at Barlett gonna get a guy all worked up, make him think he is " all that and a bag" but when the oak dust hits the sweat we all come out smelling the same.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Richboy? So what? Sure them boys at Barlett gonna get a guy all worked up, make him think he is " all that and a bag" but when the oak dust hits the sweat we all come out smelling the same.



Yeah, all that and a bag of something!


----------



## treeclimber101

Its sure turning into a dog pile here lately , let him up for air his tail has stopped wagging and all


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Its sure turning into a dog pile here lately , let him up for air his tail has stopped wagging and all



F that.. He pissed in my slippers damn it!


----------



## tree md

It never changes here. Guys giving each other ####, just like on the job site. I would hate to offend someone's tender sensibilities on one of my jobs, lol. If you're working with me you better learn to give as good as you get...

Waiting on my groundy who is going on an hour late... Someone is going to get their feelings hurt this morning! :angry2:


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Nah, nah, jess have a seat, we'll fix ya a plate.



No dan, matt got furiouse and quite. He has taken his toys and left. Lmao.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> No dan, matt got furiouse and quite. He has taken his toys and left. Lmao.



Does this mean we can go back to busting Eddie's chops non-stop? How's the slim-fast plan working out, 101?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Does this mean we can go back to busting Eddie's chops non-stop? How's the slim-fast plan working out, 101?



I already asked him. He said he picked a 50 gallon Camelback, and the plan is working out nicely for him. lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Does this mean we can go back to busting Eddie's chops non-stop? How's the slim-fast plan working out, 101?





tree MDS said:


> I already asked him. He said he picked a 50 gallon Camelback, and the plan is working out nicely for him. lol.



Yeah well you guys keep forgetting its 2012 and come December we will see who is laughing. You guys will then be envious that 101 and me are more prepared to survive off our bodies.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Does this mean we can go back to busting Eddie's chops non-stop? How's the slim-fast plan working out, 101?


bust my balls ??? Well if you want you can go back to what you normally do to my balls ... Suck em!!! And I was wondering did paul put enough spackle in your mouth that week to finish the whole kitchen or do you need to make another run .... Anyway I am working not on cabinets or dining witha 30 odd 6 or whacking off with a neck tie noosed around my neck and surely not feeding my turtle strawberries ... So you can all eat my shorts. There's plenty to go around


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> bust my balls ??? Well if you want you can go back to what you normally do to my balls ... Suck em!!! And I was wondering did paul put enough spackle in your mouth that week to finish the whole kitchen or do you need to make another run .... Anyway I am working not on cabinets or dining witha 30 odd 6 or whacking off with a neck tie noosed around my neck and surely not feeding my turtle strawberries ... So you can all eat my shorts. There's plenty to go around



Eat your shorts, eh? Perhaps you need to put down the funions and step away from the Simpsons reruns for a bit.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> and surely not feeding my turtle strawberries ...



Hey!!!
Jeff :tongue2:


----------



## tree MDS

That wind is blowing pretty good out there. Maybe I underestimated the wind advisory. I could see getting some damage out of this.. especially with our already F'd up trees. Might be a good thing we haven't ripped the chipper apart yet! 

Any of you guys know anything about hooking up the piping on a compressor? I can't just hard pipe the water separator, regulator and air conections and leave all that dangling. I have to bolt it to something. The book says I need a "flexable connector between the building plumbing and the tank". I can't think of what that would be??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That wind is blowing pretty good out there. Maybe I underestimated the wind advisory. I could see getting some damage out of this.. especially with our already F'd up trees. Might be a good thing we haven't ripped the chipper apart yet!
> 
> Any of you guys know anything about hooking up the piping on a compressor? I can't just hard pipe the water separator, regulator and air conections and leave all that dangling. I have to bolt it to something. The book says I need a "flexable connector between the building plumbing and the tank". I can't think of what that would be??


jesus , if you did as much as you talk about getting done , you would be blakes , and matt x's 2 I mean these 2 funzanoons have managed to revolutionize tree care and be what Pablo calls media millionaires in under 10 years and the only reason blakes has angst towards matt is matts inheritance was bigger , but I am glad SOM is back I was worried that someone may have 187'd his fat ass ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> jesus , if you did as much as you talk about getting done , you would be blakes , and matt x's 2 I mean these 2 funzanoons have managed to revolutionize tree care and be what Pablo calls media millionaires in under 10 years and the only reason blakes has angst towards matt is matts inheritance was bigger , but I am glad SOM is back I was worried that someone may have 187'd his fat ass ....



I was just throwing a simple question out there Fatback.. you either know the answer or not! Thanks.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> jesus , if you did as much as you talk about getting done , you would be blakes , and matt x's 2 I mean these 2 funzanoons have managed to revolutionize tree care and be what Pablo calls media millionaires in under 10 years and the only reason blakes has angst towards matt is matts inheritance was bigger , but I am glad SOM is back I was worried that someone may have 187'd his fat ass ....



Lol you wish... My biggest threat now is getting a bad computer Virus. Been real busy at work and bidding a quite a few jobs but actually finding out that I am getting under bid by a ton of the companies that have come here from out of state, since the storm.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Lol you wish... My biggest threat now is getting a bad computer Virus. Been real busy at work and bidding a quite a few jobs but actually finding out that I am getting under bid by a ton of the companies that have come here from out of state, since the storm.



Those ####in bastards, just running to your state to make a quick buck without giving a #### about the local tree market! What a bunch of #######s!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Those ####in bastards, just running to your state to make a quick buck without giving a #### about the local tree market! What a bunch of #######s!:msp_w00t:



I got nothing against them but honestly some of the prices I have heard makes me say HOLY ####. I dont see how they do it. 11 Oak trees all over targets, all the trees over 25"DBH remove all wood, chip and remove all brush $3700 and the crew is from Michigan and they spent 4 days+ on the job with 5 or 6 guys how can that be worth it. I have no hard feelings towards them or anyone else out to make an honest living I just dont understand how its worth that money. Reminds me of the gold rush guys working 5 months in Alaska, busting their stones to take home $8000 each


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe he sucked and could not hang!
> Jeff:msp_confused:



Or he was just smart. After working for me he he realized how good he had it. Serious though we actually taught me to climb. He worked for some big companies in the philly area The Care of Trees was one of them.


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Ha!!
> I am glad that at 51 years old, people think I am 52!!! Or===
> Jeff



51??? i was thinking 61:msp_tongue:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I got nothing against them but honestly some of the prices I have heard makes me say HOLY ####. I dont see how they do it. 11 Oak trees all over targets, all the trees over 25"DBH remove all wood, chip and remove all brush $3700 and the crew is from Michigan and they spent 4 days+ on the job with 5 or 6 guys how can that be worth it. I have no hard feelings towards them or anyone else out to make an honest living I just dont understand how its worth that money. Reminds me of the gold rush guys working 5 months in Alaska, busting their stones to take home $8000 each



I hear ya, from my understanding this is all too common after storm scenarios. 

So.........I got a question for the regular dudes here. It's been a tough winter, not for me personally, or Eric either for that matter, I got enough cash and credit for a good many months to ride on, but we've just got to the point that we're starting to subsidize the business to stay afloat. We made a risky advertising investment at the end of last season and paid for our phone book ads up front, it was a big immediate hit but gave us a better deal, and freed up a big payment for this coming season. However, it wiped out a good chunk of our savings. What's left in our account won't last more than a few weeks and, like I said, we've already subsidized the biz a couple grand to keep going and make sure everything is paid on time.

So.........I get a call on a decent job for a previous customer, clearing 3/8ths of an acre of land. Mostly small stuff, a bunch of notch n' flops, about a dozen cakework climbers near powerlines, blow the chips on site, wood stays, only six 20 inch stumps ground, the rest of the stumps left. I'm guessing 3-4 days for me and Eric. Mid season doing res work we can pull about 7-8 g's in that timeframe. This job I would normally put around 5 grand. Maybe $500 total fuel costs. 

I'll be the first to admit lot clearing is not my specialty, not what we're geared for, and not where I think the money is. But, we need the work and having a low overhead, labor intensive job kinda fits the bill about now. The HO says he's most likely getting a couple bids on the job because cost is a factor, not that he's dissatisfied with the work we've done before, but because it's a straight forward job and he wants the best price. Understandable. Keep in mind this HO owns many properties in my area, 2 of which I've worked at before and this is only the first half of the work he wants done at this specific property, so...I kinda want the job.

I'm thinking of cutting the price I would normally charge in half. $2500. This should put me below any other reasonable bidders, secure me as this property owner's "go to guy", net me two grand more than I had and get me off my ass for 3-4 days. Based on that last sentence I'm thinking it's a win/win/win, but I still feel real dirty and cheap using my equipment and expertise for what may turn out to be $500 a day. I obviously can't run on that in normal circumstances but my situation I feel justifies it. Just sayin. Any thoughts?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear ya, from my understanding this is all too common after storm scenarios.
> 
> So.........I got a question for the regular dudes here. It's been a tough winter, not for me personally, or Eric either for that matter, I got enough cash and credit for a good many months to ride on, but we've just got to the point that we're starting to subsidize the business to stay afloat. We made a risky advertising investment at the end of last season and paid for our phone book ads up front, it was a big immediate hit but gave us a better deal, and freed up a big payment for this coming season. However, it wiped out a good chunk of our savings. What's left in our account won't last more than a few weeks and, like I said, we've already subsidized the biz a couple grand to keep going and make sure everything is paid on time.
> 
> So.........I get a call on a decent job for a previous customer, clearing 3/8ths of an acre of land. Mostly small stuff, a bunch of notch n' flops, about a dozen cakework climbers near powerlines, blow the chips on site, wood stays, only six 20 inch stumps ground, the rest of the stumps left. I'm guessing 3-4 days for me and Eric. Mid season doing res work we can pull about 7-8 g's in that timeframe. This job I would normally put around 5 grand. Maybe $500 total fuel costs.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit lot clearing is not my specialty, not what we're geared for, and not where I think the money is. But, we need the work and having a low overhead, labor intensive job kinda fits the bill about now. The HO says he's most likely getting a couple bids on the job because cost is a factor, not that he's dissatisfied with the work we've done before, but because it's a straight forward job and he wants the best price. Understandable. Keep in mind this HO owns many properties in my area, 2 of which I've worked at before and this is only the first half of the work he wants done at this specific property, so...I kinda want the job.
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting the price I would normally charge in half. $2500. This should put me below any other reasonable bidders, secure me as this property owner's "go to guy", net me two grand more than I had and get me off my ass for 3-4 days. Based on that last sentence I'm thinking it's a win/win/win, but I still feel real dirty and cheap using my equipment and expertise for what may turn out to be $500 a day. I obviously can't run on that in normal circumstances but my situation I feel justifies it. Just sayin. Any thoughts?



Yeah, "7-8 g's" in three to four days... just imagine how sweet that would be if you only had to pay The Nature Boy $15 an hour!! Lol, just sayin'.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> That wind is blowing pretty good out there. Maybe I underestimated the wind advisory. I could see getting some damage out of this.. especially with our already F'd up trees. Might be a good thing we haven't ripped the chipper apart yet!
> 
> Any of you guys know anything about hooking up the piping on a compressor? I can't just hard pipe the water separator, regulator and air conections and leave all that dangling. I have to bolt it to something. The book says I need a "flexable connector between the building plumbing and the tank". I can't think of what that would be??



Flexable connector = 3/8 air hose.

people are using high grade pcv for wall mounting lines but MAN, if it ever took a good bash...


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Flexable connector = 3/8 air hose.
> 
> people are using high grade pcv for wall mounting lines but MAN, if it ever took a good bash...



Thanks man. I already figured that out. I had an extra piece of short hose with the ends on it that was for an air reel. I just piped that in. It says it's good for 300 psi, but I'll still shut the valve off at the tank when not using it anyway.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> So.........I got a question for the regular dudes here. It's been a tough winter, not for me personally, or Eric either for that matter, I got enough cash and credit for a good many months to ride on, but I still feel real dirty and cheap using my equipment and expertise for what may turn out to be $500 a day. Any thoughts?



$500.00 is basically one guy for 8 hour's.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> $500.00 is basically one guy for 8 hour's.
> Jeff



Yes, but times are tough jeff, they have had to start subsidizing. 

Sorry chris, I couldn't resist! Spring is right around the corner man, hang in there!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Flexable connector = 3/8 air hose.
> 
> people are using high grade pcv for wall mounting lines but MAN, if it ever took a good bash...



Alot of people do use the sch 40 pvc, but i would use steal pipe. Just makes me feel better. Gonna cost a little more though.


----------



## superjunior

I'm set up with pvc it's cheap and easy to use. got it coming off the compressor with a connection on the wall to tap into then runs up the wall across the ceiling to a hose real. it's an efficient set up, 2 guys can use air tools at the same time


----------



## Grace Tree

I rented a some commercial space to a guy who ran a pallet shop. There's PVC run everywhere for air so it must be OK.
Phil


----------



## sgreanbeans

@ Blakes, I do a lot of that work, I think, at that size, your borderline with that price, I think ya might be able to get more, say 4, but sometimes ya just need too "bid'em to get'em them" At that size, I think you could get it done pretty quick,2-3, but watch out for the ground, if it is not frozen, forest floor is nothing but muck under the thatch. Ya can get a machine stuck real quick. We are currently 90% done a large one. Have a few hours of work with my skidsteer left, but until it freezes or dries, it will be a nogo. Even doing it by hand is out of the question, as it gets so slimy by noon, that you cant hardly walk, let alone run a saw or hump a log. I keep the material processed as much as I can, as I am working it, you can create a big mess real quick, add in the the mudd...........
If you can see a use for a machine, bring one. Even on small clearings, because it normally doesn't matter if you tear up the ground or not, I use it for everything I can. Leave the wood as big as you can and push it outa the way as your working it. You prob know all this, but thought I would chime in on it just in case. Like I said, I do a bunch of this stuff, complete yard reno's, keepin the guudins, killin the bad, planting more good, with hydro-seed or mulch. If you have any Q's hit me up, Ill try and help as much as I can


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> That wind is blowing pretty good out there. Maybe I underestimated the wind advisory. I could see getting some damage out of this.. especially with our already F'd up trees. Might be a good thing we haven't ripped the chipper apart yet!
> 
> Any of you guys know anything about hooking up the piping on a compressor? I can't just hard pipe the water separator, regulator and air conections and leave all that dangling. I have to bolt it to something. The book says I need a "flexable connector between the building plumbing and the tank". I can't think of what that would be??



Over the Summer, while I was working Alabama after the storms, every time the wind would blow real good my phone would start ringing off the hook. Then we had Lee come rolling in in September...


----------



## tree md

NCTREE said:


> 51??? i was thinking 61:msp_tongue:



That head on Jeff has already wore out three bodies... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear ya, from my understanding this is all too common after storm scenarios.
> 
> So.........I got a question for the regular dudes here. It's been a tough winter, not for me personally, or Eric either for that matter, I got enough cash and credit for a good many months to ride on, but we've just got to the point that we're starting to subsidize the business to stay afloat. We made a risky advertising investment at the end of last season and paid for our phone book ads up front, it was a big immediate hit but gave us a better deal, and freed up a big payment for this coming season. However, it wiped out a good chunk of our savings. What's left in our account won't last more than a few weeks and, like I said, we've already subsidized the biz a couple grand to keep going and make sure everything is paid on time.
> 
> So.........I get a call on a decent job for a previous customer, clearing 3/8ths of an acre of land. Mostly small stuff, a bunch of notch n' flops, about a dozen cakework climbers near powerlines, blow the chips on site, wood stays, only six 20 inch stumps ground, the rest of the stumps left. I'm guessing 3-4 days for me and Eric. Mid season doing res work we can pull about 7-8 g's in that timeframe. This job I would normally put around 5 grand. Maybe $500 total fuel costs.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit lot clearing is not my specialty, not what we're geared for, and not where I think the money is. But, we need the work and having a low overhead, labor intensive job kinda fits the bill about now. The HO says he's most likely getting a couple bids on the job because cost is a factor, not that he's dissatisfied with the work we've done before, but because it's a straight forward job and he wants the best price. Understandable. Keep in mind this HO owns many properties in my area, 2 of which I've worked at before and this is only the first half of the work he wants done at this specific property, so...I kinda want the job.
> 
> I'm thinking of cutting the price I would normally charge in half. $2500. This should put me below any other reasonable bidders, secure me as this property owner's "go to guy", net me two grand more than I had and get me off my ass for 3-4 days. Based on that last sentence I'm thinking it's a win/win/win, but I still feel real dirty and cheap using my equipment and expertise for what may turn out to be $500 a day. I obviously can't run on that in normal circumstances but my situation I feel justifies it. Just sayin. Any thoughts?



I'll bet you two knock it out in 2 days. Where is your third man? Under a 1/4 acre? Yeah, you two and eight hours will make a dent.

And i would mark the area to be cleared unless its evident what goes and what don't.


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> @ Blakes, I do a lot of that work, I think, at that size, your borderline with that price, I think ya might be able to get more, say 4, but sometimes ya just need too "bid'em to get'em them" At that size, I think you could get it done pretty quick,2-3, but watch out for the ground, if it is not frozen, forest floor is nothing but muck under the thatch. Ya can get a machine stuck real quick. We are currently 90% done a large one. Have a few hours of work with my skidsteer left, but until it freezes or dries, it will be a nogo. Even doing it by hand is out of the question, as it gets so slimy by noon, that you cant hardly walk, let alone run a saw or hump a log. I keep the material processed as much as I can, as I am working it, you can create a big mess real quick, add in the the mudd...........
> If you can see a use for a machine, bring one. Even on small clearings, because it normally doesn't matter if you tear up the ground or not, I use it for everything I can. Leave the wood as big as you can and push it outa the way as your working it. You prob know all this, but thought I would chime in on it just in case. Like I said, I do a bunch of this stuff, complete yard reno's, keepin the guudins, killin the bad, planting more good, with hydro-seed or mulch. If you have any Q's hit me up, Ill try and help as much as I can




I was actually thinking of leaving the dingo at home as all the wood is basically staying where we drop it, but I'm reconsidering this as an option now. Thanks. I here ya on the mud becoming an issue, which will definitely turn this from a fun, easy job, into a seriously annoying one. lol


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> I was actually thinking of leaving the dingo at home as all the wood is basically staying where we drop it, but I'm reconsidering this as an option now. Thanks. I here ya on the mud becoming an issue, which will definitely turn this from a fun, easy job, into a seriously annoying one. lol



Yeah, make sure you got a good stretch of weather to get your equipment in there. I had one a few years ago that was 90+ trees and it rained for a week on us. I nearly lost my ass on that one.


----------



## [email protected]

*Flexible connection...*



tree MDS said:


> I was just throwing a simple question out there Fatback.. you either know the answer or not! Thanks.



MDS a flexible connection refers to either a hose or plastic flexible line, it gives the components you mentioned a safe place to hang that won't break with vibrations that you get from the pulsations in the compressor.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, Pulsation's! 
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

*Swimming pools, Movie stars.*

I worked in Beverly Hills yesterday for a Ex-super model / old movie star. She's really involved in gardening, belongs to the local horticulture clubs. Her friend and Landscaper got me the job. She said she's going to lock me in with that crowd. 
The tree care up there is second rate for the most part, even mansions have hacked trees. The HO is having a gardening tour on her property, and I did her Chinese elm in the front yard. 
She never asked for an estimate. When I was done she ask how much money do I want, and said,"don't be shy". I spent all day in that tree with loppers and a pole pruner. I go back next week to do some more work.
Though the elm had been topped a few years ago, it steel had enough structure it came out really nice. 
Things are really starting to take off for me lately. I have changed my mind set and started marketing my self.
Hell I might even have to buy me a little stake side truck at this rate.
I was a little embarrassed when some rich dude walking his two dogs commented when he saw me grab a rake out of my Kia Rio/tree car. I am driving 500 hundred miles or more a week, and loving it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Yeah, make sure you got a good stretch of weather to get your equipment in there. I had one a few years ago that was 90+ trees and it rained for a week on us. I nearly lost my ass on that one.



You got that right, lol! That's where I am on the big one, was just about done and the weather dumped on us, soaking the ground, since then, it has never froze, temps stay at 30-40, so nothing dries up. 
I would have that dingo right there with me. 
When ya have jobs like that, good ol Capt Call comes to mind.............again! "Newt, take this gun" "Will I need it Capt" "Its better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it"


----------



## sgreanbeans

beastmaster said:


> I worked in Beverly Hills yesterday for a Ex-super model / old movie star. She's really involved in gardening, belongs to the local horticulture clubs. Her friend and Landscaper got me the job. She said she's going to lock me in with that crowd.
> The tree care up there is second rate for the most part, even mansions have hacked trees. The HO is having a gardening tour on her property, and I did her Chinese elm in the front yard.
> She never asked for an estimate. When I was done she ask how much money do I want, and said,"don't be shy". I spent all day in that tree with loppers and a pole pruner. I go back next week to do some more work.
> Though the elm had been topped a few years ago, it steel had enough structure it came out really nice.
> Things are really starting to take off for me lately. I have changed my mind set and started marketing my self.
> Hell I might even have to buy me a little stake side truck at this rate.
> I was a little embarrassed when some rich dude walking his two dogs commented when he saw me grab a rake out of my Kia Rio/tree car. I am driving 500 hundred miles or more a week, and loving it.



So, of course you have me trying to guess who's house you where at, so I am going to guess........... Cheryl Teague?


----------



## Grace Tree

Kathy Ireland?


----------



## Tree Pig

Small Wood said:


> Kathy Ireland?



Brigitte Nielsen


----------



## sgreanbeans

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Brigitte Nielsen



LOL, she is too busy chasing Flaver Flav! Did u see her on the roast of him, she looked wretched! She was so hot in Rocky 82


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, she is too busy chasing Flaver Flav! Did u see her on the roast of him, she looked wretched! She was so hot in Rocky 82



I agree... on both counts. That image of her with Flave ruined the gorgeous memory of her. She looked like she had been partying with Charlie Sheen for a week straight with no sleep.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Finally, a easy job!*

Taking off at daybreak to go sign a removal, easy drive way job, medium ash, wood stays, grind stump. I keep signing stuff I cant do yet :mad2: Went thru all my easy street stuff, then I get nothing but backyard, renos and slopes. Think I will start stacking easy jobs for the kid next year, that way he wont have the same problem, should this warm winter temps become a trend


----------



## treevet

The word around the grapevine is AA is bye bye. Could it be true? Scott a mod? [video=youtube_share;r1nNdTyDZEs]http://youtu.be/r1nNdTyDZEs[/video]


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> That head on Jeff has already wore out three bodies... :hmm3grin2orange:



classic


----------



## Grace Tree

It's all true. Peace in the land and lonely voices cry out:
Player - Baby Come Back - YouTube


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> The word around the grapevine is AA is bye bye. Could it be true? Scott a mod? [video=youtube_share;r1nNdTyDZEs]http://youtu.be/r1nNdTyDZEs[/video]



Seems to be. Maybe he got a clue that the true professionals around here quit posting as to not be associated with him in any way...

But we have stopped mentioning his name to make sure the coast stays clear just the same.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> The word around the grapevine is AA is bye bye. Could it be true? Scott a mod? [video=youtube_share;r1nNdTyDZEs]http://youtu.be/r1nNdTyDZEs[/video]



It would appear that way, but Shh! 

And we didn't get much help outta you..

Welcome back man!!


----------



## treevet

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....ok....got it...mumms the word :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree md

Hey Dave, did you call me yesterday? I got a call from someone in Ohio and didn't answer because I was working and figured it was someone trying to sell me advertising. Then I returned the call and was a little gruff because I still thought it was someone trying to sell me advertising, lol.


----------



## treevet

No Larry, wasn't me. Know the feeling tho...couple of weeks was in a blow out on the phone with the wife and caller id read her cell no. Answered and Read her the riot act and it was a customer lol. :bang:


----------



## tree md

I have gotten to the point that I will not even answer calls on my biz cell if they are not from my local area code. I get at least 3 calls a day from idiots trying to sell me advertising. Nothing pisses me off worse than to be working and have some idiot call me about advertising.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I have gotten to the point that I will not even answer calls on my biz cell if they are not from my local area code. I get at least 3 calls a day from idiots trying to sell me advertising. Nothing pisses me off worse than to be working and have some idiot call me about advertising.



that happens alot. Got 2 calls in one day last week from angies list saying I was up for the super service award and for only $$$ much per month yada yada blah blah blah......


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> I have gotten to the point that I will not even answer calls on my biz cell if they are not from my local area code. I get at least 3 calls a day from idiots trying to sell me advertising. Nothing pisses me off worse than to be working and have some idiot call me about advertising.



OMG that crap drives me nuts!, always those stupid calenders "we have reserved a spot just for you", Yeah I bet you have lol!





Hi Dave!


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> I have gotten to the point that I will not even answer calls on my biz cell if they are not from my local area code. I get at least 3 calls a day from idiots trying to sell me advertising. Nothing pisses me off worse than to be working and have some idiot call me about advertising.



I have this thing that comes accross the caller id as "search engine", something about my google placement, or some crap. it's the most annoying yet, thing lights up both my cell and land line at the same exact second. Especially annoying because I have a loud ass old school ringer phone, and a huge outside ringer.. plus the cell going off. Grr.. leaves me no option to be removed from the list either!


----------



## TreeAce

sgreanbeans said:


> OMG that crap drives me nuts!, always those stupid calenders "we have reserved a spot just for you", Yeah I bet you have lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave!



And of course its the last spot! I ahd a lay try and sell me ad space that goes on the outside edge of a freaking MAP they give away at a local county welcoming center. WTF....a paper map for visitors to our fine county. thats a hot item.....lol


----------



## treeclimber101

well I ain;t proud of it but this is me having alot of fun at 12am last night http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/422193_2753491793086_1131410687_32014122_863314490_n.jpg needles to say a 280lb man with a roll bag on his his head taking a leak , was a bit shocking to some .....http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/419731_2753494753160_1131410687_32014126_1172382031_n.jpg But my wife thinks I am cuter now


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> well I ain;t proud of it but this is me having alot of fun at 12am last night http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/422193_2753491793086_1131410687_32014122_863314490_n.jpg needles to say a 280lb man with a roll bag on his his head taking a leak , was a bit shocking to some .....http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/419731_2753494753160_1131410687_32014126_1172382031_n.jpg But my wife thinks I am cuter now



WTF is a "roll bag"... looks like your regular old grocery bag to me. lol.

The wifey has good taste in stepping out attire for you!


----------



## tree md

Roll bag... You know, what you used to carry your homegrown around in. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> WTF is a "roll bag"... looks like your regular old grocery bag to me. lol.
> 
> The wifey has good taste in stepping out attire for you!



Ummm its a bag for carrying rolls outta the bakery you stupid ####s :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> OMG that crap drives me nuts!, always those stupid calenders "we have reserved a spot just for you", Yeah I bet you have lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave!



I tell them to call this other tree guy and tell them he has been wanting to do somthing like this.


----------



## TreeAce

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummm its a bag for carrying rolls outta the bakery you stupid ####s :msp_sneaky:



I thought it was to "roll" around a 40 or a bottle of wild I


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> I thought it was to "roll" around a 40 or a bottle of wild I



I guess different strokes for different folks , I mean I was wearing standing at a urinol so apparently it has different uses .....


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 226161
This is us working in 45mph winds yesterday , it funny when you throw a branch in that kinda wind it hardly ever goes to your intended target .....


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I guess different strokes for different folks , I mean I was wearing standing at a urinol so apparently it has different uses .....



matching rolls at wasteline


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 226161
> This is us working in 45mph winds yesterday , it funny when you throw a branch in that kinda wind it hardly ever goes to your intended target .....



Yeah, careful man, you wouldn't want any part of that monster takedown getting away from ya!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> matching rolls at wasteline



You forgot the back.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> matching rolls at wasteline



Ahhh look who it is , old depends treeman has jokes , I was gonna ignore the fact tha you were back didn't want ya pack up all your dusty dollies again but now its on liver spots ....


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You forgot the back.



Its the fuel tank for the love machine , its funny how faggy you and Gayve are I hardly ever comment another mans body just seems icky and kinda gayvish , but thats me ..... Glad to Ol Wifred Brimley back thought ya might caught yourself the oldtimers and forgot where you belong ......


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> matching rolls at wasteline



Hey what happened over there at the buzz , did they stump ya with a tree ID question and ran ya off , thats OK we"ll let your old senile ass say a Spruce is a Ginko....


----------



## lxt

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but times are tough jeff, they have had to start subsidizing.
> 
> Sorry chris, I couldn't resist! Spring is right around the corner man, hang in there!






I dont feel bad, ya go to big to quick & this is what happens!! you start "subsidizing" & then you`re getting less work down the road, alot of guys down my way are trying to grow larger than what the market will allow & they`re hurting!!!!

Thank god Im in the Utility now, tree work sucks & ya can make more cutting grass......this trade needs an enema & when these guys going too big need to sell their stuff? Thats when the seasoned guys will step in & get a good deal



LXT..........


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> I dont feel bad, ya go to big to quick & this is what happens!! you start "subsidizing" & then you`re getting less work down the road, alot of guys down my way are trying to grow larger than what the market will allow & they`re hurting!!!!
> 
> Thank god Im in the Utility now, tree work sucks & ya can make more cutting grass......this trade needs an enema & when these guys going too big need to sell their stuff? Thats when the seasoned guys will step in & get a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Oh #### they installed WIFI down at the Waffle House , man your moving up like the Jeffersons in that piece ......


----------



## tree MDS

lxt said:


> I dont feel bad, ya go to big to quick & this is what happens!! you start "subsidizing" & then you`re getting less work down the road, alot of guys down my way are trying to grow larger than what the market will allow & they`re hurting!!!!
> 
> Thank god Im in the Utility now, tree work sucks & ya can make more cutting grass......this trade needs an enema & when these guys going too big need to sell their stuff? Thats when the seasoned guys will step in & get a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..........



There's something to be said for small, well equipped and happy, I'll say that much..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> There's something to be said for small, well equipped and happy, I'll say that much..



Small and "well equipped" seems to be a bit of an oxymoron ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Small and "well equipped" seems to be a bit of an oxymoron ....



Speaking of oxymorons, what are you still drunk or something, you lightweight? 

I didn't even thing you were immature enough to jump on that one! Amazing.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Speaking of oxymorons, what are you still drunk or something, you lightweight?
> 
> I didn't even thing you were immature enough to jump on that one! Amazing.



Well we all know you and Gayve will jump on any well equipped thing out there ..... anyway where did Gayve Go again if he left that has to be a record earned by the man the myth TREECLIMBER101 ....


----------



## oldirty

What happened tv!?!? You get sick of hanging out at the blue oyster bar?? Welcome home and i see you've made yourself comfortable. Go ahead and put you feet up. Eddie will be your ottoman. He is a nice soft cushion for your feet! Feel free to leave your boots on.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> What happened tv!?!? You get sick of hanging out at the blue oyster bar?? Welcome home and i see you've made yourself comfortable. Go ahead and put you feet up. Eddie will be your ottoman. He is a nice soft cushion for your feet! Feel free to leave your boots on.



I love me some Brimley ,I would let him rest his feet on my back ......I think you spelled oddoman wrong


----------



## treeclimber101

Gayve I will be your bicycle,:msp_thumbup: with no seat just a post , and you can climb aboard and we will go down alot of bumpy back country roads together


----------



## treeclimber101

ya know whats really ####ed up about this whole like system , ya can't like your own post ...................


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> What happened tv!?!? You get sick of hanging out at the blue oyster bar?? Welcome home and i see you've made yourself comfortable. Go ahead and put you feet up. Eddie will be your ottoman. He is a nice soft cushion for your feet! Feel free to leave your boots on.



Lazy Boy should start marketing those bad boys.. I can hear it now: introducing our latest line of fine home furnishings, the "Fatback" collection. Lol, complete with revolutionary new "memory lard"! lmao..


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> Gayve I will be your bicycle,:msp_thumbup: with no seat just a post , and you can climb aboard and we will go down alot of bumpy back country roads together



reeeeeaaaaal fast, no doubt.


----------



## oldirty

tree mds said:


> lazy boy should start marketing those bad boys.. I can hear it now: Introducing our latest line of fine home furnishings, the "fatback" collection. Lol, complete with revolutionary new "memory lard"! Lmao..



lol!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lazy Boy should start marketing those bad boys.. I can hear it now: introducing our latest line of fine home furnishings, the "Fatback" collection. Lol, complete with revolutionary new "memory lard"! lmao..



I want it too be yellow thats all I ask ....


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> I want it too be yellow thats all I ask ....



yellow up front with brown spots in the back, eddie!? just like your underwear?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> yellow up front with brown spots in the back, eddie!? just like your underwear?



yeah, put that paper bag back on it and OD will bang it all day:msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Kinda feels like old times with Dave back. Cool, that was quite a spell we went thru to get here.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda feels like old times with Dave back. Cool, that was quite a spell we went thru to get here.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Right! Just think of how many pages of this fine thread vet missed out on while giving us the cold shoulder though. How's he ever gonna get back up to speed?

Oh well, at least he'll be around to see his thread hit 1000 pages!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Right! Just think of how many pages of this fine thread vet missed out on while giving us the cold shoulder though. How's he ever gonna get back up to speed?
> 
> Oh well, at least he'll be around to see his thread hit 1000 pages!



Not only that, how we hung in there. He can always go back and read it all. Weather or not he sticks around is up to him, but it does feel better here after all that!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> yeah, put that paper bag back on it and OD will bang it all day:msp_smile:




Been well over nine years since my last fat chick, dave. Brown bag or not!


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> Been well over nine years since my last fat chick, dave. Brown bag or not!




Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Not only that, how we hung in there. He can always go back and read it all. Weather or not he sticks around is up to him, but it does feel better here after all that!
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Lets just hope it stays this way. And I hear ya, we all deserve props after that deal! Those were some seriously persistent and annoying mother####ers! I guess it helps to have things in common with your enemy. Lol!


----------



## treeclimber101

I am sure it was on his list to stop by 3 months ago but his old senile ass prolly forgot , and I gotta say I did miss old geritol jerry , I wish his old wrinkled ass all the best ... Hopefully he'll post another 100 3 second videos soon so we can all remember why he annoys us so much . And now a days I am sure it takes him 3 seconds to blink one of his old cateract eyes.. Oh BTW gayve since you left for thr grocery store 3 months ago some things have changed , if you say or make mention of ol JEFFERS being light in the loafers he will snitch your ass JUST A HEADS UP :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> Been well over nine years since my last fat chick, dave. Brown bag or not!


really dude I may be overweight but ...... There's a reason why ugly people grow have beards I mean Blakes looks like Osama with downs and you I mean I dunno but your truck mate says you smell like horse vagina and skoal at 7am so I wouldn't be talking too much and I aint lying that's from Tony Hawks mouth ... And really how many diferent layers of ###hole do you have trapped between your neck and nose nowadays , and when you shower that thing does it stain the ceiling ???


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thin Lizzy- The boys are back in town - YouTube


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sure it was on his list to stop by 3 months ago but his old senile ass prolly forgot , and I gotta say I did miss old geritol jerry , I wish his old wrinkled ass all the best ... Hopefully he'll post another 100 3 second videos soon so we can all remember why he annoys us so much . And now a days I am sure it takes him 3 seconds to blink one of his old cateract eyes.. Oh BTW gayve since you left for thr grocery store 3 months ago some things have changed , if you say or make mention of ol JEFFERS being light in the loafers he will snitch your ass JUST A HEADS UP :msp_thumbup:



Yeah, you right, I forgot but...

Your youngas s forgot that while it made sense to go incognito in the truck stop men's room with the ole paper bag on the noggin trick while tryin makin pretend you peein... to scope out some interesting "members" ya forgot

ya had your softball name AND number on your uni!

View attachment 226203


----------



## Tree Pig

treevet said:


> Yeah, you right, I forgot but...
> 
> Your youngas s forgot that while it made sense to go incognito in the truck stop men's room with the ole paper bag on the noggin trick while tryin makin pretend you peein... to scope out some interesting "members" ya forgot
> 
> ya had your softball name AND number on your uni!



Yup thats him, you can tell because he has to bend so far forward to get that little thing to reach the pisser.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Yeah, you right, I forgot but...
> 
> Your youngas s forgot that while it made sense to go incognito in the truck stop men's room with the ole paper bag on the noggin trick while tryin makin pretend you peein... to scope out some interesting "members" ya forgot
> 
> ya had your softball name AND number on your uni!
> 
> View attachment 226203


Oh gayve , I wasnt pretending to be whizzing , but with that bag on my head it was a bit cumbersome to take a leak , I was however hammered drunk as hell and basically a mess but that's the state I would have to be in to find you less annoying , and that aint my number its actually close to your age , I wear 68 , and anyway I wouldn't expect you to even know what a urinal looks like , figured you can tell us exactly where the tampon dispenser usually is though I ... Anyway again glad to see you back all , ya old hag , but I am gonna leave this be for a bit I can see that you've doubled up on the cialas and you've got a double hard on for me and I don't wanna run , I am sorry walk you across the street and chase ya off again later brimley I am gonna let ya have some time to nap and catch up with your old friends


----------



## squad143

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

More fun than listening about a Stiener.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> . Oh BTW gayve since you left for thr grocery store 3 months ago some things have changed , if you say or make mention of ol JEFFERS being light in the loafers he will snitch your ass JUST A HEADS UP :msp_thumbup:



You are either joking or lying, which is it?
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> You are either joking or lying, which is it?
> Jeff



Please don't report me, Jeff, but that Words with Friends request you sent me on FB is pretty gay. lol


----------



## Nailsbeats

Good to see everyone back and getting along......someone give AA a call, just for old time's sake.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Please don't report me, Jeff, but that Words with Friends request you sent me on FB is pretty gay. lol



Chicken!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You are either joking or lying, which is it?
> Jeff


My answer : C none of the above . Come on its OK if you put on your snitching thonges , this is a judgement free zone .... 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> My answer : C none of the above . Come on its OK if you put on your snitching thonges , this is a judgement free zone ....
> :msp_sneaky:



I sure would like to know what you are talking about. Please, elaborate.
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## squad143

Nailsbeats said:


> Good to see everyone back and getting along......someone give AA a call, just for old time's sake.



We already have a "new" one on here just like him, although he's banned right now.


----------



## Nailsbeats

squad143 said:


> We already have a "new" one on here just like him, although he's banned right now.



Who's the new guy? or maybe I shouldn't ask......


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh gayve , I wasnt pretending to be whizzing , but with that bag on my head it was a bit cumbersome to take a leak , I was however hammered drunk as hell and basically a mess but that's the state I would have to be in to find you less annoying , and that aint my number its actually close to your age , I wear 68 , and anyway I wouldn't expect you to even know what a urinal looks like , figured you can tell us exactly where the tampon dispenser usually is though I ... Anyway again glad to see you back all , ya old hag , but I am gonna leave this be for a bit I can see that you've doubled up on the cialas and you've got a double hard on for me and I don't wanna run , I am sorry walk you across the street and chase ya off again later brimley I am gonna let ya have some time to nap and catch up with your old friends



Damn Eddy, you unloaded the whole motherload (cept the liver spots....don't even know what they are anyway) on me on that one as a grand finale. Must be pretty important not to have me kick ya as s on the first day back, huh? Ok...truce.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I sure would like to know what you are talking about. Please, elaborate.
> Jeff :msp_sneaky:


Jesus god I am joking god man your so dryyyyyyyy like the damn desert


----------



## squad143

Nailsbeats said:


> Who's the new guy? or maybe I shouldn't ask......



Found him here: http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/194532.htm

Not the Thread starter.


----------



## superjunior

squad143 said:


> Found him here: http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/194532.htm
> 
> Not the Thread starter.



oh yeah, the "pro"


----------



## TreeAce

had a job to do this week and wanted to do it tomorrow. was wondering why the HO wasnt returning my calls from late last week so I swing by this morning. ####ing stump!!!!! That mother ####er!!! what an ass hole. That #### pisses me off.that ####ing prick. I had just spoke to him only a week prior and he asked to put off for one more week cuz he had to go out of town for a few days. Lieing POS. He could have atleast had the decency to call and cancell with me.what a ####. It was a good job to


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

squad143 said:


> We already have a "new" one on here just like him, although he's banned right now.



That just made my day. I love it. Thanks Sgbs. Your the man. The banned is liked about as much as a hemroid.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Damn Eddy, you unloaded the whole motherload (cept the liver spots....don't even know what they are anyway) on me on that one as a grand finale. Must be pretty important not to have me kick ya as s on the first day back, huh? Ok...truce.


no problem I just was ignoring the fact that you were here and when I saw your post to me I thought it was OK but now that I know I am glad to go back to ignoring you ... No hard feelings and I know the guys here missed you so I am done with it ... And I won't even pop up on your radar... Guaranteed


----------



## tree md

Sold three jobs today but I had to do a lot of hustling around town to do it... God how I wish I could find someone to sell ahead of me! I just want to make the chips!!!

Oh yeah, ran into one of the numb nuts, rip off artists that used to work for me then tried fraudulently to use one of my old insurance certificates and defraud a church by saying he was me... As soon as he saw me he made his guy who was with him run for the truck (he literally ran) then I just sat back around the corner from him. I saw where he went through town, followed him and pulled right up next to him. When he noticed I had slipped up on him he ran a red light to get away from me... Second time he has done that to get away from me. :hmm3grin2orange:

One of these days I'll catch him.


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> had a job to do this week and wanted to do it tomorrow. was wondering why the HO wasnt returning my calls from late last week so I swing by this morning. ####ing stump!!!!! That mother ####er!!! what an ass hole. That #### pisses me off.that ####ing prick. I had just spoke to him only a week prior and he asked to put off for one more week cuz he had to go out of town for a few days. Lieing POS. He could have atleast had the decency to call and cancell with me.what a ####. It was a good job to



yeah that's a #####, nothing worse then showing up on a job and it's already done...

call him up and say " hey guess what sir, we're demoing a new piece of equipment and the demo is free. We plan on using it on your property and with this machine it will only take us a fraction of the time we quoted it for. We're passing our savings onto you so your the lucky customer that gets a free job done, courtesy of our company"


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Sold three jobs today but I had to do a lot of hustling around town to do it... God how I wish I could find someone to sell ahead of me! I just want to make the chips!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, ran into one of the numb nuts, rip off artists that used to work for me then tried fraudulently to use one of my old insurance certificates and defraud a church by saying he was me... As soon as he saw me he made his guy who was with him run for the truck (he literally ran) then I just sat back around the corner from him. I saw where he went through town, followed him and pulled right up next to him. When he noticed I had slipped up on him he ran a red light to get away from me... Second time he has done that to get away from me. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> One of these days I'll catch him.



Well he deserves anything he gets when you catch up to him


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Sold three jobs today but I had to do a lot of hustling around town to do it... God how I wish I could find someone to sell ahead of me! I just want to make the chips!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, ran into one of the numb nuts, rip off artists that used to work for me then tried fraudulently to use one of my old insurance certificates and defraud a church by saying he was me... As soon as he saw me he made his guy who was with him run for the truck (he literally ran) then I just sat back around the corner from him. I saw where he went through town, followed him and pulled right up next to him. When he noticed I had slipped up on him he ran a red light to get away from me... Second time he has done that to get away from me. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> One of these days I'll catch him.



Thats funny! What a chump, take off running!


----------



## Nailsbeats

squad143 said:


> Found him here: http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/194532.htm
> 
> Not the Thread starter.



Thanks Squad


----------



## squad143

Nailsbeats said:


> Thanks Squad



No problem.


----------



## Slvrmple72

This is gonna be GREAT!

Buzzard on Buzzard action.

I can't wait....


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> yeah that's a #####, nothing worse then showing up on a job and it's already done...
> 
> call him up and say " hey guess what sir, we're demoing a new piece of equipment and the demo is free. We plan on using it on your property and with this machine it will only take us a fraction of the time we quoted it for. We're passing our savings onto you so your the lucky customer that gets a free job done, courtesy of our company"



Ya that would be a good one! I didn't show up to work I just drove by n saw the job was done. Fresh saw dust..... But still I am mad. He just ignored my calls n only 8 or 9 days ago I talked to him n he asked for another week cuz he had to go outa town a couple days. Aaaaahhhhhh whatever. I am now sitting in the ER waiting for my wife to get a temp cast on her ankle. She fell down the front steps.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Ya that would be a good one! I didn't show up to work I just drove by n saw the job was done. Fresh saw dust..... But still I am mad. He just ignored my calls n only 8 or 9 days ago I talked to him n he asked for another week cuz he had to go outa town a couple days. Aaaaahhhhhh whatever. I am now sitting in the ER waiting for my wife to get a temp cast on her ankle. She fell down the front steps.



Sorry to hear things goin a little south for ya TreeAce. You are one of the good guys and it'll get better for sure. Again thanks for paying that NFL bet...which a lotta guys woulda ignored., Went towards a new cl line with a tight eye splice got just got couple of days ago.

Keep your head up buddy. That dich not worth the emotion. Guy did the job may be struggling to get money off the beotch.


----------



## tree md

Boys, if there has been anything I have learned in this world, it is not to know it all and listen to the voices of those who have gone before you. If anything else, it'll keep you alive...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Supposed to rain tomorrow,
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Ya that would be a good one! I didn't show up to work I just drove by n saw the job was done. Fresh saw dust..... But still I am mad. He just ignored my calls n only 8 or 9 days ago I talked to him n he asked for another week cuz he had to go outa town a couple days. Aaaaahhhhhh whatever. I am now sitting in the ER waiting for my wife to get a temp cast on her ankle. She fell down the front steps.



Had one of those happen to me in the fall. Just did the estimate and told the guy it would be a week or so, it was a small job so tried squeezing it between a couple other jobs a few days later and showed up to sawdust and fresh cuts... If I would of had any amount of chips in the truck they would have been on his front steps.. the effin a##hole!

Sorry to hear about the Mrs, hope she's ok.


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Sorry to hear things goin a little south for ya TreeAce. You are one of the good guys and it'll get better for sure. Again thanks for paying that NFL bet...which a lotta guys woulda ignored., Went towards a new cl line with a tight eye splice got just got couple of days ago.
> 
> Keep your head up buddy. That dich not worth the emotion. Guy did the job may be struggling to get money off the beotch.



Glad ur back n posting. A bet is a bet, n I pay up when I lose. Since you hadnt been around I figured I would make "resonable effort" to get ahold of you n I am glad I did. And you are right about that HO...u never know! And that guy was a referrall from an older women I have worked for a few times. I think he is her nephew?? IDk, maybe he figured he shouldnt rip off his Aunts tree guy? But he still shoulda called to cancel. I think he just ran into some body who said they would do it for alot less and he jumped on it an just doesnt give a fk about telling me anything. AAAhhhh whatever.

So what kinda cl did u get?

Just got home with wife from the ER. She broke her ankle....great. It could be worse of course. Alot worse. She coulda broke her damn neck. walked right off the front steps carrying a bunch of stuff to the garage. 

Tomorrows a new day.:msp_smile:


----------



## Nailsbeats

TreeAce said:


> Glad ur back n posting. A bet is a bet, n I pay up when I lose. Since you hadnt been around I figured I would make "resonable effort" to get ahold of you n I am glad I did. And you are right about that HO...u never know! And that guy was a referrall from an older women I have worked for a few times. I think he is her nephew?? IDk, maybe he figured he shouldnt rip off his Aunts tree guy? But he still shoulda called to cancel. I think he just ran into some body who said they would do it for alot less and he jumped on it an just doesnt give a fk about telling me anything. AAAhhhh whatever.
> 
> So what kinda cl did u get?
> 
> Just got home with wife from the ER. She broke her ankle....great. It could be worse of course. Alot worse. She coulda broke her damn neck. walked right off the front steps carrying a bunch of stuff to the garage.
> 
> Tomorrows a new day.:msp_smile:



Hope your wife get's well soon Ace, hate to hear of a woman being hurt.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Vet back, Slayer back. Its like a reunion!


----------



## ozzy42

*Cool*

1000 PAGES AND THE WHOLE GANG IS BACK.


----------



## ozzy42

TreeAce said:


> Glad ur back n posting. A bet is a bet, n I pay up when I lose. Since you hadnt been around I figured I would make "resonable effort" to get ahold of you n I am glad I did. And you are right about that HO...u never know! And that guy was a referrall from an older women I have worked for a few times. I think he is her nephew?? IDk, maybe he figured he shouldnt rip off his Aunts tree guy? But he still shoulda called to cancel. I think he just ran into some body who said they would do it for alot less and he jumped on it an just doesnt give a fk about telling me anything. AAAhhhh whatever.
> 
> So what kinda cl did u get?
> 
> Just got home with wife from the ER. She broke her ankle....great. It could be worse of course. Alot worse. She coulda broke her damn neck. walked right off the front steps carrying a bunch of stuff to the garage.
> 
> Tomorrows a new day.:msp_smile:



Prayers and best wishes to your wife.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ozzy42 said:


> 1000 PAGES AND THE WHOLE GANG IS BACK.


 
All is right in the world! 1000 pages, TV has a record, I think! I know Master Blaster had a big thread some years ago, but cannot remember how many pages it made it too, like 7-800.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Happy 1000th page day!

Muni contract is going fairly well, picking off some small jobs on the side. Had a photo shoot yesterday. My client's uncle wanted to get pics cause he was going to miss the dead catalpa removal. Fairly fancy camera so I hope they don't forget to email them. Had a few other soft maples and a poplar trim. Not bad for a Sunday off.

Had a visit from a Chicago climber on the job on Saturday while I was teaching my wife how to run the portawrap. (She's really diggin this stuff) Anyway, his name was Adam, said he's climbed for 20 years and he's looking to sub. Said he's worked all over Chicago, and mentioned working for Midwest? I think I may have found the company. I might give them a call. He has cards, but no online presence. I found his facebook with a few pics of his work, but wasn't really that impressed by a couple of things I saw. Though he seems good enough of a climber. I got his last name if anyone from Chicagoland thinks they might know who I'm talking about. I just want to check him out before I consider using him if ever I want to.

He's likeable, but that's not always a good thing. Kinda new to the area, too. Talks a good game, but I dunno, just a bit too good if ya know what I mean. He'd admit to that, which is part of why he's likeable...lol. Hard to know if he'll be an asset, or a pain in the asset.


----------



## BigWill1985

We finally managed to finish up the large job I talked about earlier this week. Got quite a few pics, and tossed them up on our Facebook page as a reference. That job was a nightmare... In the end, we wound up breaking every piece of equipment (aside from our climbing saws and one ground saw, the MS290). All other saws failed in at least one way (bent bar, threw chain/bent chain, spark plug giving out, spark plug shooting out of piston jug on my 066, etc...). We also broke one of the pins on our stump grinder's right side drive wheel, which allows it to freewheel for easier maneuvering. I can fix it, but will just be a pain in the ass. Our chipper vibrated off a few nuts/bolts, and we had the relay fail that powers the glow plugs (had to keep a hammer on site to hit it, or else it wouldn't work). We also discovered a chain link fence running through the larger Pecan tree (about 6" from center). Chewed the hell outta the chain on our 361. Then, while trying to cut around it, we hit it another 3-4 times. Come to find out the fence ran ~3-4" under ground, and the chain link fence included a small alluminum bar to join two pieces of fence as well as 2-3 columns of fencing. Completely destroyed the chains on the 361 and 290. So, we ground out everything around it and told the home-owner to cut it off himself with a Sawzall. We under bid the job by ~$1200 from what it was honestly worth, so he was still content. 

Well, on to the next job I guess! We have a widow-maker lightning struck Locust to work on here in another week or so. Tree is pretty big, looming over the customer's house and also the neighbor's house. Oh, and did I mention that it is COVERED from top to bottom in Ivy? That was a job that we purposely overbid, hoping to not get a call back because it was going to be such a pain. The customer called me back and told me that another company was $800 cheaper than us, but she liked our professionalism and knowledge. So, she said she wanted to use us for the job and asked when we could start. I guess for the extra money we can do it but why does this crap seem to backfire on us? :bang:

Oh well, at least we have work! :msp_thumbup:

~Will Courtier~


----------



## tree MDS

ozzy42 said:


> 1000 PAGES AND THE WHOLE GANG IS BACK.



Yep, over 25 months of #### talking and treeworkin'. The most bad ass thread ever!!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yep, over 25 months of #### talking and treeworkin'. The most bad ass thread ever!!



That's the way I wanted it in the beginning...if you wanna talk schit...you better be able to back it up lol. Was gone for a while but you guys protected the dignity of the thread I'm sure. Back in the beginning I was never not here and some major battles fought on this thread over the years...while a great place just to hang if you belong or are respectful

. Congrats to all you guys that made it what it is. 

 to the next thou.


----------



## treevet

think I got the embed thang now


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That's the way I wanted it in the beginning...if you wanna talk schit...you better be able to back it up lol. Was gone for a while but you guys protected the dignity of the thread I'm sure. Back in the beginning I was never not here and some major battles fought on this thread over the years...while a great place just to hang if you belong or are respectful
> 
> . Congrats to all you guys that made it what it is.
> 
> to the next thou.



Lol. I have great hopes for the "what knot do you guys use to pull a tree over" thread, as well!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I have great hopes for the "what knot do you guys use to pull a tree over" thread, as well!



give em hell buddy :msp_smile:


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> The wood gets delivered morning and night to my old lady not to you ya hillbilly. You wouldn't know what to do with me on site. By the time you got that wraptor gassed up i would be on my second tree. Little guys like matt are threatened by a guy like me. 6'4 215 long haired tree monkey. Couldn't tell you how many times the women come out to tell me I look like a REI model. It's tree work matt, guys like you should be behind a cubicle



Lol well chit I'm glad, for a long minute I had ya for a holder of others wood. Btw what about the fifteenth tree? Lol its all good but no more trim dude, ole lady's put an end to that sorta stuff lol


----------



## oldirty

sgreanbeans said:


> Vet back, Slayer back. Its like a reunion!



And hopefully none of that buzzard on buzzard action slvrmaple is talking about either........ weirdo.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> OMG that crap drives me nuts!, always those stupid calenders "we have reserved a spot just for you", Yeah I bet you have lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave!



I say hold on I'll get him and then go back to doing whatever it was I was doing


PS: good to see TV back welcome back ya old fart 

Well got to go look at two jobs and trim two large water oaks that been topped and spurred in the past, looks like ten years ago and you can still see the spur marks. thank goodness for the wraptor it will make easier work of it.


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> I say hold on I'll get him and then go back to doing whatever it was I was doing
> 
> 
> PS: good to see TV back welcome back ya old fart
> 
> Well got to go look at two jobs and trim two large water oaks that been topped and spurred in the past, looks like ten years ago and you can still see the spur marks. thank goodness for the wraptor it will make easier work of it.




Rope hey man take a shot or two of the spur marks, just for reference why people shouldn't spike trims. Spur marks being the lowest of the threats to the tree but to me its enough of a reason if the tree is in your yard and going to be viewed by you, family, friends and visitors.


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh #### they installed WIFI down at the Waffle House , man your moving up like the Jeffersons in that piece ......



yeah the waffle house is kickin....! then this freshly shaven al quadi looking soposatory from new york showed up & wouldnt ya know it? they shut down the wireless!

might head up to jerwsey & see this chubby guy climb trees been hearing alot about him.....LOL




LXT............


----------



## MackenzieTree

Congrats on the 1000 pages guys!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> yeah the waffle house is kickin....! then this freshly shaven al quadi looking soposatory from new york showed up & wouldnt ya know it? they shut down the wireless!
> 
> might head up to jerwsey & see this chubby guy climb trees been hearing alot about him.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............


you can come visit but you need to leave all that hate at home , were about peace and love here .... And having a good laugh ....


----------



## NCTREE

TV is back yeah! Where's that bermie chick been she's a hottie I miss her.


----------



## deevo

Locked up a sweet job today, 2 70' white pines massacred by some nice pileated wood peckers! Over a house and hydro of course, and 2 dead red pines! Gonna go at em next week! 2 piddly pines tomorrow notch and drops, no clean up! March is looking good! So is Florida in 3 weeks!


----------



## treemandan

Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back. 

Has anybody seen those 3 pictures Andrea/Jack keeps posting? They are red X's to me.


----------



## superjunior

deevo said:


> Locked up a sweet job today, 2 70' white pines massacred by some nice pileated wood peckers! Over a house and hydro of course, and 2 dead red pines! Gonna go at em next week! 2 piddly pines tomorrow notch and drops, no clean up! March is looking good! So is Florida in 3 weeks!



those piliated peckers are some cool looking critters. Don't see them nearly as much as I used to..

where abouts in Flo you going?


----------



## superjunior

treemandan said:


> Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back.
> 
> Has anybody seen those 3 pictures Andrea/Jack keeps posting? They are red X's to me.



they're not even showing up on my computer


----------



## deevo

superjunior said:


> those piliated peckers are some cool looking critters. Don't see them nearly as much as I used to..
> 
> where abouts in Flo you going?


Let me tell you, they have been a massive $$$$ maker for me in the last 3 months in my area alone! Mostly getting into and destroying the sugar maples, but have made a mess of these pines. I might start breeding them this year! 
Disney fort wilderness, we are trying something new this year! Last 4 years we stayed at Orange Lake Resort in Kissimee, which is a great place as well!


----------



## superjunior

deevo said:


> Let me tell you, they have been a massive $$$$ maker for me in the last 3 months in my area alone! Mostly getting into and destroying the sugar maples, but have made a mess of these pines. I might start breeding them this year!
> Disney fort wilderness, we are trying something new this year! Last 4 years we stayed at Orange Lake Resort in Kissimee, which is a great place as well!



haven't seen one in quite a while, glad to hear they're still flourishing (and making someone some $ lol) 

Have fun on your trip man, I'll be down in Oct to work on my tan..


----------



## formationrx

*2day.....*

did a referral for a ####### ##### lady.... she was eyeballing me the whole day and coming out pointing at stuff..... i helped her best i could ( i ate it ).... but man thats annoying..... the job was removing deadwood from white birches.... sounds easy right? well the trees were 50 ft tall and they were over flower gardens on a fence line..... it sucked.... but at the end of the day she was happy and i got the check and got the #### out..... hope you all have a good day tmw....


----------



## beastmaster

I left down town riverside this morning in a short sleeve shirt and my lite boots, headed up the mountain to do three removals. bye 9:00 am I was up in the top of a pine when the wind kicked up and it started snowing, hailing and sleeting all at the same time. Temp. dropped 30 degrees. They wanted me to chunk out two pines and a cedar next to a house, there was a hi way and HV wires down hill, but it was so cold I was inspired to figure out a way to drop those suckers. I took a big top out of the one I was in so it couldn't roll down hill. then dropped it and rest of them across a small road so they landed on the bank on the other side all up hill. 
I get paid by the hour for that company and normally will do what-ever they ask(they do some strange stuff sometimes)but today I just wanted to get out of there before I froze to death. I was home by two.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> haven't seen one in quite a while, glad to hear they're still flourishing (and making someone some $ lol)
> 
> Have fun on your trip man, I'll be down in Oct to work on my tan..



What you going down to florida for? BIketoberfest?


----------



## sgreanbeans

*It was fun while it lasted*

Went and absolutely murdered a box elder. Nice sized, 50", 60ft, big, long spread out canopy........with a open yard! I love snap cutting whole leads and getting them to land perfectly flat, I know its basic, but still great fun! Left wood on site, they wanted box elder? split good, but the smell! Thought I had a primary close to it, was going to have to deal with that, nope!, just a tension wire for a service pole, can we say CHYEA BOI! 
But the fun is over, back to waiting for it to freeze or dry. Have 11 nice jobs just staring at me, making me wanting to just go for it, but know if I do, I'll regret it.






SWAG


----------



## treeman82

Nothing crazy... finished up one job from last week, then dropped the chipper back by the crane so we could finish up today. Did put a mutilated red oak on the ground while were there though. Got a rope set, made a nice pie, thing went directly between another oak and a hickory tree... thought for sure it would roll off something and do a bit of damage, but nope... nice and clean.

Had a friend of mine who is short on work bang out a busted branch on this one cherry tree before a closing, he made out well on the deal... got a job across the street while he was there and made a day of it. Was gonna have him do this emergency job today with all his guys too... pine tree on a house. Guy called on Sunday, the two of us looked, I spoke with the owner on Sunday, and Monday morning he needed a quote for his insurance company. Then he calls back later to say please just get it off the house before the snow and rain comes. Had my buddy agree to go over there today to get it done, give the guy a call to let him know my friend would be there today, leave a message. SOB calls me at 10:00 last night, to say that he got somebody else and don't send anybody. Just sent out an invoice for a cancellation fee. call 10PM to cancel a job...


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> Nothing crazy... finished up one job from last week, then dropped the chipper back by the crane so we could finish up today. Did put a mutilated red oak on the ground while were there though. Got a rope set, made a nice pie, thing went directly between another oak and a hickory tree... thought for sure it would roll off something and do a bit of damage, but nope... nice and clean.
> 
> Had a friend of mine who is short on work bang out a busted branch on this one cherry tree before a closing, he made out well on the deal... got a job across the street while he was there and made a day of it. Was gonna have him do this emergency job today with all his guys too... pine tree on a house. Guy called on Sunday, the two of us looked, I spoke with the owner on Sunday, and Monday morning he needed a quote for his insurance company. Then he calls back later to say please just get it off the house before the snow and rain comes. Had my buddy agree to go over there today to get it done, give the guy a call to let him know my friend would be there today, leave a message. SOB calls me at 10:00 last night, to say that he got somebody else and don't send anybody. Just sent out an invoice for a cancellation fee. call 10PM to cancel a job...



Well beings you had to cancel another job to do his "emergency" job, and had to bring in another crew.............I would say a $500 fee would be fair


----------



## tree MDS

Got a buddy of mine coming in later to help with the chipper painting project. Dude is actually pretty damn handy.. even though I like to bust his ass. Once we rip it apart, its gotta get done, so that should be a motivational aid. I got most of the decals off it already. Crud thug works sweet... saves a lot of labor. I would hate to try it without.
View attachment 226520


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Got a buddy of mine coming in later to help with the chipper painting project. Dude is actually pretty damn handy.. even though I like to bust his ass. Once we rip it apart, its gotta get done, so that should be a motivational aid. I got most of the decals off it already. Crud thug works sweet... saves a lot of labor. I would hate to try it without.
> View attachment 226520



you stripping it down to bare metal or just a rough grind? keep the pics coming - love these projects


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Locked up a sweet job today, 2 70' white pines massacred by some nice pileated wood peckers! Over a house and hydro of course, and 2 dead red pines! Gonna go at em next week! 2 piddly pines tomorrow notch and drops, no clean up! March is looking good! So is Florida in 3 weeks!



We have a few up north as well. Usually they only go after trees with bugs in them, however I've seen them peck the heck out of the bottoms of "healthy" trees and then come back a year or two later and go to town. Don't know if their smart and injuring the tree, or just going after bugs that are at the base and then have moved their way up in a few years. Either way it is interesting to see. And your right, a $ maker too!

Would like to take the family to Florida one of these years, but hard to schedule in. May just have to bite the bullet and put everything else off. It would be hard not to take off once down there to look at equipment. Don't think the misses would be too pleased with me gone the whole trip look/buying tree equipment.:msp_smile:


----------



## squad143

formationrx said:


> did a referral for a ####### ##### lady.... she was eyeballing me the whole day and coming out pointing at stuff..... i helped her best i could ( i ate it ).... but man thats annoying..... the job was removing deadwood from white birches.... sounds easy right? well the trees were 50 ft tall and they were over flower gardens on a fence line..... it sucked.... but at the end of the day she was happy and i got the check and got the #### out..... hope you all have a good day tmw....



Those jobs are like moving furniture for the wife. Usually charge them by the hour when I can.

Most importantly, customer is happy and you got paid.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I started a 2 day 23 tree job all white pine and pin oak , def. not scarlet oak :msp_sneaky: and heres a few pics , 36 yards of chips 3 guys and it was a hard day View attachment 226596
View attachment 226597
View attachment 226598


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I started a 2 day 23 tree job all white pine and pin oak , def. not scarlet oak :msp_sneaky: and heres a few pics , 36 yards of chips 3 guys and it was a hard day View attachment 226596
> View attachment 226597
> View attachment 226598



Who in the hell made the big mess with the shed?


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I started a 2 day 23 tree job all white pine and pin oak , def. not scarlet oak :msp_sneaky: and heres a few pics , 36 yards of chips 3 guys and it was a hard day View attachment 226596
> View attachment 226597
> View attachment 226598



Thats really rocking it in two days!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Who in the hell made the big mess with the shed?



Some rummy with a cats paw , we chased his ass off with the quickness though , he was there tearing it down at 9am , and the first top that hit the ground he was on his bike cats paw in the basket and headed north at 23 knots LOL he showed back up at 4pm and was ready for round 2 , if its there in the morning standing I am putting pine # 3 right across the bow and there will be pic:msp_smile:s


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Thats really rocking it in two days!



I think its a nice goal .... we will be done by 5pm tomorrow for sure , and I will snap a few pics , shame though it was a perfectly shaded and established yard . son bought the house from parents pool is coming in 4 weeks and trees are outtie whatever though it all pays the same ...


----------



## ropensaddle

Well went out and ground 29 rocky stumps in two hours now waiting on the tornados


----------



## tree md

Yeah, we're supposed to get some weather as well.

I rode all over hell all day bidding work. 5 jobs in two towns. 3 of the trees are really large removals. Lot's of rigging and blocking. Perfect trees for getting some helmet cam vids... If I get the jobs.


----------



## TreeAce

Took down dead oak today and did some clearing of the roof stuff. That oak was pretty darn dead. made me nervous but we got her. I was able to sneak the top out by dropping it between some trees. i actually ended up getting the top before roping out a few of the lower branches cuz i was so worried about that dead top breaking.I put a pull line in her and It came out and landed nice, just as pretty as pie. I breathed a big sigh of relief and the rest of the day was business as usual.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Removed one half rotten maple, dead wood 2 others. Ground the stump. Neighbor came over before I left and asked me to look at two stumps. I went over and made another $60 bucks in 10 mins. Love it. 1st customer gave me a extra $100 because I cut 2 dead limbs off one of his pines. I told him he didnt have to but he did. 

Looked at a 65' locust removal job yesturday evening. Has 3 branches over the house. Not to bad though. Just gotta drop it, customer to clean everything up. My favorite. Gonna have to climb the whole tree cause aint getting the bucket any where close to it.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I started a 2 day 23 tree job all white pine and pin oak , def. not scarlet oak :msp_sneaky: and heres a few pics , 36 yards of chips 3 guys and it was a hard day View attachment 226596
> View attachment 226597
> View attachment 226598



Yeah, those looked like some seriously bad ass beginner style trees.. glad you were up to the task!! LOL!

Hey, as long as ya didn't have to break out the trash can.. lmao!


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> you stripping it down to bare metal or just a rough grind? keep the pics coming - love these projects



Spot blast. Planning to blend the rest in with the air sanders and primer. 

Maybe I'll get a couple pics up tomorrow morning. 

Thanks man!


----------



## Slvrmple72

Busting my a$$ for the big green. Learning a lot and seriously f-ing up a golf course. I am screaming inside my head pretty much daily but keep reminding myself I have goals in mind and need to keep focused. Can't let the lifers get to me, they are only bitter. Getting wet tomorrow. I live for the weekends!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, those looked like some seriously bad ass beginner style trees.. glad you were up to the task!! LOL!
> 
> Hey, as long as ya didn't have to break out the trash can.. lmao!



Ha ha!, LOL LOL, 
He made more money than you that day. And I bet your trash cans are full.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Slvrmple72 said:


> Busting my a$$ for the big green. Learning a lot and seriously f-ing up a golf course. I am screaming inside my head pretty much daily but keep reminding myself I have goals in mind and need to keep focused. Can't let the lifers get to me, they are only bitter. Getting wet tomorrow. I live for the weekends!



Man, Start a thread on this because ####ing up a golf course and screaming in your head is something I would read!
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha ha!, LOL LOL,
> He made more money than you that day. And I bet your trash cans are full.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



It all washes out Jeff.

Hahaha, lol, lol... Old Douche!!

That slivrmaple guy?? Having a hard time following..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well coming from the guy who spent 3 days on one tree , and cursed and choked on it to the ground , that's not at all offensive ...and let's not forget the spidr web of rope that looked that looked like if any poor birds through would get a broken neck , or the money shot that made you log look like the spool of my fishing pole with all those turns on it , I mean has anyone else since you posted those pics agreed that tree was a half weeker .... Whatever you should go back and sand that roach some more cause it stll looks like a piece to me , maybe while the shrouds off you can fix the coolant leak nuffin says maintenace like a coolant leak



And somehow the only wood I can envision you roping is down at the local truck stop.. just saying.

Lets see some tree rigging Pork style!

And pics or it didn't happen!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tree MDS

Porkaay....


----------



## jefflovstrom

I can't believe it's not Butter!
Jeff


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Chippin away at the muni contract....sneakin in a few side jobs here and there.

Pickin up a brand new Brush Bandit 1890 for a couple of days tomorrow....puttin it though the paces while I wait for my 1390HD to show back up. 

I'm so stoked I didn't even really get mad about the little yip dog that tried to bit me while its owner, this german lady, was crying over a few crummy Ash removals that have otherwise been crashing down on the playground every time it blows. I told her I couldn't be happier, my kids can play there now.

Some days I should just leave the chipper running.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I can't believe it's not Butter!
> Jeff



Hahaha.

I actually signed in to apologize to Eddie, but F that, he deserves it! :msp_smile:

Surprised someone got that..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Kinda weird, I go to an emergency job to get the go to do as it is an emergency., well, he say's FAX me a bid. This is an apartment complex and the people's front doors are in the pic. WTF, You are going to wait for the cheapest bid!? Ha, I would not like to live in a place that put's your living in their hand's just because they might save a $100. We will probably do, it but, it would be more beneficial to keep everyone on the same page! 
Jeff 

View attachment 226674
View attachment 226675



Italian stone pine on their roof! Really, :msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I actually signed in to apologize to Eddie, but F that, he deserves it! :msp_smile:
> 
> Surprised someone got that..



Ha! I get everything!
My ole lady ain't dumb!
I b:msp_smile:et he got it too! 
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda weird, I go to an emergency job to get the go to do as it is an emergency., well, he say's FAX me a bid. This is an apartment complex and the people's front doors are in the pic. WTF, You are going to wait for the cheapest bid!? Ha, I would not like to live in a place that put's your living in their hand's just because they might save a $100. We will probably do, it but, it would be more beneficial to keep everyone on the same page!
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 226674
> View attachment 226675
> 
> 
> 
> Italian stone pine on their roof! Really, :msp_confused:




I dont know maybe you should have sugested just cutting a tunnel where the side walk is I think the tree would look natural in its current position


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> It all washes out Jeff.
> 
> Hahaha, lol, lol... Old Douche!!
> 
> That slivrmaple guy?? Having a hard time following..



he said he was out on a golfcourse making divots while the employees that have worked for Davey longer than him are breaking his balls, its pissing him off but he is trying to cope.


----------



## newsawtooth

Bigus Termitius said:


> Some days I should just leave the chipper running.



I've started doing bids with ear plugs in. My mental landscape has steadily improved.


----------



## Jumper

Installed drywall for Habitat for Humanity and picked up the keys for a new apartment having vacated the dump I was in before Xmas.:msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> he said he was out on a golfcourse making divots while the employees that have worked for Davey longer than him are breaking his balls, its pissing him off but he is trying to cope.



Thanks danno. Now I remember.. that big D gig. Ouch, don't think I could do that!


----------



## TreeAce

Listening to the rain coming down. Pretty standard around here. I dont think it will ever dry up. Well, maybe July and August will be OK. sucks.


----------



## tree MDS

The chipper came apart nicely. No surprises there. Today is some small stuff quick, and then degreasing/pressure washing. It's a pretty simple project really, not nearly as bad as painting a vehicle (no bodywork).
View attachment 226708


----------



## sgreanbeans

50mph+ winds all day, add that to completely saturated soil, that has been soaking all winter (ground never froze). Could be a interesting day


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> Listening to the rain coming down. Pretty standard around here. I dont think it will ever dry up. Well, maybe July and August will be OK. sucks.



Yeah, yesterday was first day in seems like a half year that ground actually seemed like it was getting a little dry. Then boom, storms all night. Yesterday worked on clearing our new lot with bc2k sucking honeysuckle all day and spraying it. We got tons of schit Ch. elms, some decent size Cottonwoods we are gonna keep some to play around in and some pears from bird droppings...and mass honeysuckle. Real flat almost 2 acres. We are stoked after working in a phone booth for years.

BTW Ace, got some safety blue with tight eye splice. Tried velocity cool and too thin, blue streak and too slippery and others I didn't like. Always come back to SBlue for I guess over thirty years it's been around. I love it whether new or old.


----------



## TreeAce

SB is good rope. I climbed on it for many years. Somebody had 120ft of HV SB onsale and I thought about grabbing a hank just becuz. i think it was 89 bucks.

Have you tried bluemoon/poison ivy? i think its hard to beat.


----------



## treevet

Day before yesterday worked on this old mansion. Good friend of mine lived here in Hschool. Driveway to left was where Sam Wyche family lived for dozen years when I had him for client and got free tickets to all games. Fun times. Esp. Super Bowl year.

We got a new tech with smaller trees where we dingo load the small trailer with 5 chokers under wood, then back up in small lot next to crano and the whole load comes off with one pick and goes right next to the TW5 splitter. Think we are gonna keep this small lot mainly for firewood.

[IMAGE]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/226717d1330522177-008-jpg[/IMAGE]


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> SB is good rope. I climbed on it for many years. Somebody had 120ft of HV SB onsale and I thought about grabbing a hank just becuz. i think it was 89 bucks.
> 
> Have you tried bluemoon/poison ivy? i think its hard to beat.



Doesn't make sense but I hated the HV as it kicked out little tufts. Supposed to be same rope. Never tried the poison ivy. Prob will sometime now that you mentioned it.

Man this embedding schit...thought had it figgered out. Gonna bother me all day. Uggh.

Can't upload any smilies unless you play around with the "more" button either...(think "help" smilie lol)


----------



## squad143

treevet said:


> We are stoked after working in a phone booth for years.



Watched the video of you guys splitting firewood. Looked like you were going to eventually bury yourselves, or at least cover that block wall.

My garage at home is pretty packed, mainly with tree equipment/gear. Geez, I hate climbing over everything to get something on the other side.
Would love to get a shop, but the wife is right...... I'd fill that too.

Congrats on the bigger lot. 
Hopefully you fill it as well.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

here you go treevet. its at the front and end of the image url, not [IMAGE]
[IMG]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/226717d1330522177-008-jpg


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Listening to the rain coming down. Pretty standard around here. I dont think it will ever dry up. Well, maybe July and August will be OK. sucks.



yeah doesn't look promising as far as the ground drying up. If it's anything like last year it'll be another rough one. Practically have to plywood just to walk across a lawn..


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> here you go treevet. its at the front and end of the image url, not [IMAGE]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks
> [IMG]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/226738d1330535322-005-jpg


----------



## treeclimber101

Well I got back to my novice pine job @ 8am dropped 7 tops and by 10 am it was pouring and not the kinda of pouring that's tolerable the kinda of rain that feels like ice water down your back , so that's that can't wait to be done with the novice pine job now any job that requires 3 days to complete sucks .


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> thanks



Nice lot bro but that looks cold lol its 79 degrees time to start sweating again


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I got back to my novice pine job @ 8am dropped 7 tops and by 10 am it was pouring and not the kinda of pouring that's tolerable the kinda of rain that feels like ice water down your back , so that's that can't wait to be done with the novice pine job now any job that requires 3 days to complete sucks .



That sucks man! I hope you get your novice pine job done soon..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That sucks man! I hope you get your novice pine job done soon..


thanks , cause after looking at last years pathetically sad #s I am motivated to blow them outta the water , I mean could be worse I would be hanging myself stuck in the shop staring at machines that don't have any work ... I am inclined now to grab every job novice or not ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> thanks , cause after looking at last years pathetically sad #s I am motivated to blow them outta the water , I mean could be worse I would be hanging myself stuck in the shop staring at machines that don't have any work ... I am inclined now to grab every job novice or not ...



You sound awful sensitive man. 

We have 3 - 6" of snow coming in here. Its kinda wet, but sticking and the roads are terrible. Saw two accidents within a mile of one another about a half hour ago..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> thanks , cause after looking at last years pathetically sad #s I am motivated to blow them outta the water , I mean could be worse I would be hanging myself stuck in the shop staring at machines that don't have any work ... I am inclined now to grab every job novice or not ...



The novice jobs are a nice change of pace sometimes. Besides all those easy $ add up too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rain all day today. sucks

rain rain go away and comeback another day. I keep saying it but it must be broke cause its still raining. WTF:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> rain all day today. sucks
> 
> rain rain go away and comeback another day. I keep saying it but it must be broke cause its still raining. WTF:hmm3grin2orange:



sun popped out here about an hour ago - heading your way


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> The novice jobs are a nice change of pace sometimes. Besides all those easy $ add up too.


I call small and easy jobs gravy work I mean I get it nothing there o land me on the cover of TCIA or anything but without that kinda work I couldn't move from point A to point B I mean they fill up holes nicely and honestly what looks like a joke to some bozo may be a job that ya broke your ass on , that's at least my opinion of it ... I don't care whatev


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> I call small and easy jobs gravy work I mean I get it nothing there o land me on the cover of TCIA or anything but without that kinda work I couldn't move from point A to point B I mean they fill up holes nicely and honestly what looks like a joke to some bozo may be a job that ya broke your ass on , that's at least my opinion of it ... I don't care whatev



I look at it the same way


----------



## tree md

Phone was rocking again today. I busted out a little emergency job (storm damage) for my condo account, then bid another one (that I haven't heard back on), sold another 20" Sycamore in the front yard, easy access and did it, then bid another little tree that I've got to do in the morning (ran out of daylight). Still have another estimate that I was not able to get to today and stumps to go back and grind. Business is heating up but I haven't heard back on any of the larger stuff I have bid in the past two days yet. It's all competitive bids so they'll either go with me or some other numb nuts will be working his ass off for peanuts.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

I hijacked a chipper today. A virgin 1890 brute with a winch, not a scratch on her. Putting her through the paces in the morning. I really want a 1390 hd, but I wasn't going to pass on this monster for a few day...it might change my mind.


----------



## squad143

Bigus Termitius said:


> I hijacked a chipper today. A virgin 1890 brute with a winch, not a scratch on her. Putting her through the paces in the morning. I really want a 1390 hd, but I wasn't going to pass on this monster for a few day...it might change my mind.



Sweet. 

Had the Bandit rep. In my area give me a quote on a new 1390 last fall...... Ouch!!!!
Hoping that they had a cheaper demo. Nope.

Let us know how the 1890 works out.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

squad143 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Had the Bandit rep. In my area give me a quote on a new 1390 last fall...... Ouch!!!!
> Hoping that they had a cheaper demo. Nope.
> 
> Let us know how the 1890 works out.



Oh well, gotta spend it to make it and ya can't take it with you. Better than watching the goverment run away with it anyway.

Got tired of watching the ground crew fight a 12 inch, and all the "firewood." Might rent it for 6mo. and then the rental fees applies to the purchase. One more muni contract and I'm in for sure.

I'm looking at 42K for the 1390, not bad for what it will do over the course of its lifetime.


----------



## tree md

Really, I love it when I throw a good 30' top in the neighborhood and have the whole neighborhood come out to watch... And film... And have two cars stop by asking me what the name of my company is... Lord knows I love the tree life! :yoyo:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Really, I love it when I throw a good 30' top in the neighborhood and have the whole neighborhood come out to watch... And film... And have two cars stop by asking me what the name of my company is... Lord knows I love the tree life! :yoyo:



Lol u in Alabama still or back home?


----------



## tree md

Back home... Made it home just in time for the rut... You didn't think I was gonna stay away during deer season did you???


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Back home... Made it home just in time for the rut... You didn't think I was gonna stay away during deer season did you???



Lol u get too busy give me a rang and i bring the wraptor lol and stumper for a day or two!


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Lol u get too busy give me a rang and i bring the wraptor lol and stumper for a day or two!



Funny you should mention that, I got a message after hours that another country club wants a bid... Probably stumps... If so, I'll call you.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So I get called by the news, they want to interview me about the wind and the soaked ground. Meet them at a park, she was going over the Q's and the wind would crank up, trees would start cracking and popping in the middle of the shot, I would stop talking and look up, she didn't, kept happening, and she was getting frustrated that I was looking up, I told her "you need to start looking up too!" 
Then she looks at me and realizes that she has a tree guy and he is concerned that something is going to come down,she understands the threat, but doesn't flinch, GET THE SHOT!, then a big one hits, almost blows us down, 50-60mph gust for about a 30seconds, you can hear trees breaking, but she stayed stoic, determined to get the shot in! Pretty hard reporter! Anyways it was pretty interesting. I kept thinking, how ironic it would be if she is interviewing me about the hazards and we get taken out on film! We made it out there unscathed! But a park visitor didn't, as I left, a chunk of deadwood came down on a car and broke a back window! Wasn't that big, but big enough. Who go's to a park, filled to the brim with big old trees, with their baby's on a day like that? Kept think, as I watch these little tykes running around, if she could be charged with neglect if those kids got nailed, I dunno, just found it pretty irresponsible.
Then the news anchor, when introducing the story, says International Society of Arborur! Then kept saying "die" when I said "dormant"
Oh well, got a good shot in at the bubbas and storm generated door knockers.
They didn't say my company name, which is my fault, she asked what I wanted to be titled as, I just said CA, didn't think about them not saying what company I own, didn't matter, they found me, I had 18 calls yesterday! Here weeeeeeee GO

Ground is starting to get tacky, now if we can just stay a way from any moisture, I think I might be able to get into some of this stuff that I have been sitting on


----------



## sgreanbeans

Also had a client call and give me the go on pruning about 30 decent sized trees in her front yard. Lady was going to sell, but when I created a vista view of the river through her woods, she told me that they decided to stay put, "so sharpen them saws Scott, we have a lot of stuff we want done" She added in a very large dead pin oak removal on the back side of the conversation, schweeeet!


----------



## tree MDS

Good for you guys that are working! My phone has been completely dead... other than the telemarketers, that is. No biggie though. I kinda plan on it this time of year.

Spent $1168 at the paint store yesterday. Imron is right at $300 for a gallon of sprayable material (for my green). I got two because I don't wanna be running out halfway through a paint job. I also wanna redo the one ton at some point this year, so it won't go to waste.

I got about a week and a half to get the chipper done and out of the shop. The parts for the bucket are due around then, so I gotta have a place to store them while we rip the old stuff off the truck. So its plenty of time... I'm hoping anyway. Pretty laid back projects, for the most part. They make for good beer thirty material as well. Long as everything is done on time, all is good.


----------



## superjunior

Got a call yesterday from a landscape architect we do work for. Got to meet with them tomorrow morning on a new clients property in Kirtland hill$. A 32 acre estate and they want the entire property renovated! They want to start in the back yard, 5 or 6 huge trees hanging over the pool to be removed asap before they start leafing out in the spring. Sounds like I'll be off to the races as soon as I get my chipper truck back


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Also had a client call and give me the go on pruning about 30 decent sized trees in her front yard. Lady was going to sell, but when I created a vista view of the river through her woods, she told me that they decided to stay put, "so sharpen them saws Scott, we have a lot of stuff we want done" She added in a very large dead pin oak removal on the back side of the conversation, schweeeet!



Nice. I love it when I get the first name treatment...then I know I'm in.


----------



## treeclimber101

Its off to finish up the pine by 1pm and then we start a big Norway today , I mean I am digging this year so far , could be an early spring slow summer or maybe just maybe a better year but for me I am gonna make it better I want another truck and chipper bad ...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Its off to finish up the pine by 1pm and then we start a big Norway today , I mean I am digging this year so far , could be an early spring slow summer or maybe just maybe a better year but for me I am gonna make it better I want another truck and chipper bad ...



We're gonna get a small chipper this year for pruning and small td's. It has been working ok for now on tight spots to take the toyota and 14' single axle trailer into yards, load brush so it can be choked while attached to back of big chipper and chip at lot or road but be even nicer to back little chipper right up in yard. Don't forget guys, when you buy a bigger chipper...you will likely miss some of the aspects of the smaller one....or even newer one (no payments).

We miss the schit outta that bc1250 we sold when #### got real slow the year after the hurricane cleaned everybody outta tree bucks and weak trees and the hillbillies invaded.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Good for you guys that are working! My phone has been completely dead... other than the telemarketers, that is. No biggie though. I kinda plan on it this time of year.
> 
> Spent $1168 at the paint store yesterday. Imron is right at $300 for a gallon of sprayable material (for my green). I got two because I don't wanna be running out halfway through a paint job. I also wanna redo the one ton at some point this year, so it won't go to waste.
> 
> I got about a week and a half to get the chipper done and out of the shop. The parts for the bucket are due around then, so I gotta have a place to store them while we rip the old stuff off the truck. So its plenty of time... I'm hoping anyway. Pretty laid back projects, for the most part. They make for good beer thirty material as well. Long as everything is done on time, all is good.



Just paid $3k for bucket repair for in the boom hyd line and some other stuff. Sometimes you just take it up the poopie and move on.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> Its off to finish up the pine by 1pm and then we start a big Norway today , I mean I am digging this year so far , could be an early spring slow summer or maybe just maybe a better year but for me I am gonna make it better I want another truck and chipper bad ...



I heard that. I've got some benchmark goals within range myself. Someone asked me the other day: What do you do for fun? I work. I work for the fun of it.

Sure, I've got vacations planned and I want a Jeep to take to off road parks again....one of these days. But for now, I enjoy building what will afford the proper tools for a solid mid-life crisis. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> We're gonna get a small chipper this year for pruning and small td's. It has been working ok for now on tight spots to take the toyota and 14' single axle trailer into yards, load brush so it can be choked while attached to back of big chipper and chip at lot or road but be even nicer to back little chipper right up in yard. Don't forget guys, when you buy a bigger chipper...you will likely miss some of the aspects of the smaller one....or even newer one (no payments).
> 
> We miss the schit outta that bc1250 we sold when #### got real slow the year after the hurricane cleaned everybody outta tree bucks and weak trees and the hillbillies invaded.



A few of the reasons I am thinking of keeping the 12" woodchuck, easy to work on, it's paid for, it's a solid backup, and it's handy enough to get into small situations, big enough for TDs. Might even help spawn a second crew.

Can't pass on a bigger chipper now though, too many large Ash TDs on the city agenda, and I've taken over the handling of all their Brush. We've worked out a dump site and I'll hit it when it's worth doing on an hourly.

The iron is hot.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> We're gonna get a small chipper this year for pruning and small td's. It has been working ok for now on tight spots to take the toyota and 14' single axle trailer into yards, load brush so it can be choked while attached to back of big chipper and chip at lot or road but be even nicer to back little chipper right up in yard. Don't forget guys, when you buy a bigger chipper...you will likely miss some of the aspects of the smaller one....or even newer one (no payments).
> 
> We miss the schit outta that bc1250 we sold when #### got real slow the year after the hurricane cleaned everybody outta tree bucks and weak trees and the hillbillies invaded.


In 2009 when everything was going to #### I made one of the most foolish decisions that I have ever made reguarding the business, that mistake cost me 2400.00 a month for the last 30 months , something that I am so embarassed of that I can't even admit what it is , so with being said I am splitting that money in half saving half and gonna get some new machines ... So I will be ahead of the game , what's funny is all my trucks have been mine since 2010 but that monstrous #### up of mine has held me back for along time ....


----------



## squad143

Bigus Termitius said:


> Oh well, gotta spend it to make it and ya can't take it with you. Better than watching the goverment run away with it anyway.
> 
> Got tired of watching the ground crew fight a 12 inch, and all the "firewood." Might rent it for 6mo. and then the rental fees applies to the purchase. One more muni contract and I'm in for sure.
> 
> I'm looking at 42K for the 1390, not bad for what it will do over the course of its lifetime.



I was quoted 44, taxes in. That's with a 97hp Cat motor & winch package. The contract I was looking at did not materialize, or I'd already have it. 

Lots of dying ash in the area. Well see what this year brings.


----------



## superjunior

Got a call early this morning from a frantic customer of mine, a huge tulip we had scheduled to remove had broke off at the base and was hanging in an elm over his septic and aiming at the house. Called my guys up and no one was to be found, finally got a hold of my new guy and he met me on the job. Had my other buddy (guy I bought the crane from) meet us there with his crane. I hooked this tree up about 60 ft up and he stood it strait up, finished the cut at the break and it was floating. I know dead tulip is really light but to see an 80 ft tree being lifted up is really impressive! He laid it down and we cut it up, threw the brush in the woods and loaded the logs. Had the whole job wrapped up in an hour and a half. 

Got back to the office today and got a call from the CEO at one of the biggest landscape companies in ne OH. They interviewed several tree services including me and some of my local competition to sub all their tree work to. I got the gig! WOO - HOOOO!! Gonna kick some serious f#####g ASS this year!!


----------



## swyman

superjunior said:


> Got a call yesterday from a landscape architect we do work for. Got to meet with them tomorrow morning on a new clients property in Kirtland hill$. A 32 acre estate and they want the entire property renovated! They want to start in the back yard, 5 or 6 huge trees hanging over the pool to be removed asap before they start leafing out in the spring. Sounds like I'll be off to the races as soon as I get my chipper truck back



Got the go ahead on 3 jobs I looked at last week but I to am waiting on my truck, called them today and they are putting the newly refurbished bucket on, had already pulled all new control lines through the boom and will start on the fiberglass insert next week. Have one to bid tomorrow and get my chipper wheel finished so I will be ready to go!


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> Got a call early this morning from a frantic customer of mine, a huge tulip we had scheduled to remove had broke off at the base and was hanging in an elm over his septic and aiming at the house. Called my guys up and no one was to be found, finally got a hold of my new guy and he met me on the job. Had my other buddy (guy I bought the crane from) meet us there with his crane. I hooked this tree up about 60 ft up and he stood it strait up, finished the cut at the break and it was floating. I know dead tulip is really light but to see an 80 ft tree being lifted up is really impressive! He laid it down and we cut it up, threw the brush in the woods and loaded the logs. Had the whole job wrapped up in an hour and a half.
> 
> Got back to the office today and got a call from the CEO at one of the biggest landscape companies in ne OH. They interviewed several tree services including me and some of my local competition to sub all their tree work to. I got the gig! WOO - HOOOO!! Gonna kick some serious f#####g ASS this year!!



Sounds like a sweet day! I say spring is here, it's finally March! 

Who's the scraper if you don't mind me asking? That's pretty thorough on their part to interview various tree co's. Most just try a bunch out over the course of a season and pick one. I have a couple small landscaping company connections, it's a sweet gig for me.


----------



## tree md

Two jobs scheduled in the morning and a tentative one for the afternoon. The tentative one is a pretty good sized Silver Maple. All I have to do is put it on the ground though. The first one I had scheduled is a tiny removal and light pruning on three trees, grind a small stump. Then I need to go a few miles away and grind two more stumps. I hate to be a prick but this dude on the first one has about got me ready to tell him to take that job and shove it. I've got him scheduled for one hour, everything is away from his house and no liability. Gave him an awesome price and he is trying to make me jump through hoops. First wants to check out my insurance, which is no big deal but a little annoying on such a nickle and dime job. Then he wants me to rearrange my schedule to meet him at 1:30 when I plan to be done with the stumper and already have it back at the shop so I can go do the removal. Told him noway. It's 9 AM or never. He conceded.


----------



## NCTREE

Did a big pin oak takedown today, kept 5 guys busy on the ground. Some big wood coming down. Have to go back and chunk the trunk down tomorrow. $$$$$

View attachment 226978


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Two jobs scheduled in the morning and a tentative one for the afternoon. The tentative one is a pretty good sized Silver Maple. All I have to do is put it on the ground though. The first one I had scheduled is a tiny removal and light pruning on three trees, grind a small stump. Then I need to go a few miles away and grind two more stumps. I hate to be a prick but this dude on the first one has about got me ready to tell him to take that job and shove it. I've got him scheduled for one hour, everything is away from his house and no liability. Gave him an awesome price and he is trying to make me jump through hoops. First wants to check out my insurance, which is no big deal but a little annoying on such a nickle and dime job. Then he wants me to rearrange my schedule to meet him at 1:30 when I plan to be done with the stumper and already have it back at the shop so I can go do the removal. Told him noway. It's 9 AM or never. He conceded.



Lol doncha just love those they seem to think we will buy all this equipment,insurance, license and all the rest of the awful overhead to work for minimum wage. I just tell my carrier and say call them they can fax you my declarations.


----------



## treeman82

It's been an interesting day. Got a call this morning from the guy who has been hauling logs for me for the past few weeks. He left a little bit more than a log truck worth of oak in this couldesac where we just finished working because the guy who he hired to bring down (2) 30 yard dumpsters had his truck go down. Well yesterday with the snow the police called him and said he had 24 hrs to get all the logs out of the road. So this morning he said that the roll off truck is still down, and he wants me to go help him truck the logs back to the yard almost 20 miles away. My truck isn't set up for it, so I stayed home.

Did get a lot accomplished though; sent out my CTPA membership dues, sent out bills, paid off the staties for a job they were at in November, and finally ordered my new truck.


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lol doncha just love those they seem to think we will buy all this equipment,insurance, license and all the rest of the awful overhead to work for minimum wage. I just tell my carrier and say call them they can fax you my declarations.



Ok its back to grind three stumps and finish a dab of clean up so dark thirty yall take care.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Lol doncha just love those they seem to think we will buy all this equipment,insurance, license and all the rest of the awful overhead to work for minimum wage. I just tell my carrier and say call them they can fax you my declarations.



What really kind of irks me is I am trying to do this guy a real square. I mean he wanted me to top three of his trees like the last "service" did in the back. Had to go through all of that rigamarole with him and give him the run down on topping, then sent him to the ISA website to read the info for himself, I mean, he only really needs pruning on one of his trees. The rest look fine. He wants them pruned so I am going to "light" prune them. Emphasis on the word light.

After telling him his trees didn't really need any major work and charging him a very reasonable rate, the guy still wants to check my credentials and try to schedule me on his time. Sorry, it don't work that way with me. Especially on the little fishies.


----------



## tree md

Here is what I find very amusing:

I have bid a few very large and hard removals in the past week at respectable prices... I have a feeling there are some guys out there possiblely working their asses off on some of those jobs for peanuts and I am getting flooded with gravy work, lol! Just had two more gravy jobs come in since my last post and another request for an estimate... I find it too funny, lol!


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a really good day today finished the pine party up , started the norway for a bit I mean I see every damn tree service around out there making noise , crazy how the switch has been flicked


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a really good day today finished the pine party up , started the norway for a bit I mean I see every damn tree service around out there making noise , crazy how the switch has been flicked



It's on fire right now here. Just got another call in the 10 minutes since my last post.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Sounds like a sweet day! I say spring is here, it's finally March!
> 
> Who's the scraper if you don't mind me asking? That's pretty thorough on their part to interview various tree co's. Most just try a bunch out over the course of a season and pick one. I have a couple small landscaping company connections, it's a sweet gig for me.



pm sent Andy


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> It's on fire right now here. Just got another call in the 10 minutes since my last post.



nice!


----------



## no tree to big

I need to stop reading this thread because where I'm at is completly dead like nothing not even a call for an estimate in the last 2 weeks not for my side biz or for the co. I work for I have plenty of "I'll call you in march" bids out though


----------



## squad143

I was supposed to take the aluminium chip box off the dump truck today so the truck could go into my buddy's shop for some preseason service. (His hoist won't lift the truck with the box on it. It's removable anyways) Just as I'm about to start, it starts snowing a wet snow. Decide to do it next week.

Spent the day doing some odd jobs around the house (made the misses happy).

Spent some time on Arboristsite. (made me happy).

Talked to a guy that has a 1590 for sale. (timings not quite right for me, hopefully it's still available when I am)

Went out to grab a coffee and saw the town's crew removing an ash a few streets from me. 

They took the ash in front of my house a few weeks ago. Unfortunately EAB is here. Hope to tap some of that market this year.

Glad to see things starting to pickup for some of you guys.


----------



## Blakesmaster

no tree to big said:


> I need to stop reading this thread because where I'm at is completly dead like nothing not even a call for an estimate in the last 2 weeks not for my side biz or for the co. I work for I have plenty of "I'll call you in march" bids out though



Yeah, I've moved away from posting in the commercial forum the past few weeks for that exact reason. I've been over in political, at least I'm not as miserable as those poor bastards!


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, I've moved away from posting in the commercial forum the past few weeks for that exact reason. I've been over in political, at least I'm not as miserable as those poor bastards!



I haven't stuck my nose in that forum in years for that very reason, lol! Too funny!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> I haven't stuck my nose in that forum in years for that very reason, lol! Too funny!



Yeah, sad sack a boys over there. Lol, cheers to you and the others on the work though!


----------



## H 2 H

I went and bought supplies since there to much snow here to get and cut

Files - both saws both sizes
Chain oil - 2 gallon
Chains - .325 and 3/8 x2
Spark plugs - x2
Air fiters - both saws

Since the refinery up here in the northewest had that fire 8 days ago getting fuel for the saws has been a problem; I had to drive about hour away to get fuel.


----------



## TreeAce

Ssswwweeettttt. Picture creeps me out alittle but it's still sweet.


----------



## tree md

3rd straggler came in and called late this evening to confirm. 12 trees and 2 stumps to do tomorrow. All pretty easy stuff.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> 3rd straggler came in and called late this evening to confirm. 12 trees and 2 stumps to do tomorrow. All pretty easy stuff.



Man, you are sure keeping us up to date on your call's. How do you have time to post?!!!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Well, the thread is titled "whadja do today"?...

And it surely wasn't riding around all day nor drinking beer all night.

I'm outta heya. Work in the morning.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here my ##### for the day. Gonna help her lose her winter coat. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Well, the thread is titled "whadja do today"?...
> 
> And it surely wasn't riding around all day nor drinking beer all night.
> 
> I'm outta heya. Work in the morning.



C'mon md, lotsOstress in a job like that . That's why we have to suffer thru all that beer evy night. 

Up at 4:30 this morning as fell asleep not long after supper last night. Real busy day yest. w/ a bunch of pruning and td's in the am then all aft. in a big maple that was busted up in the hurricane in 08...new people in house. Got a bunchoschit on ground in morn. so I could enjoy the big prune and keep gm busy. Recommended by wife's wealthy mother, a reg.

Man, sunny, bout 55f, no wind and made the tree look beeyootiful. HO: "you are a real artiste" lol. Anyhoo...1 shot, wraptor up, on distal and h. climber main and still use tautline on second tie in on laterals as just going down. Smooth, very smooth.

Anyone see anything in this "singin rope wrench".? I don't. All about the not changing the srt over, redirects and ability to descend the srt....soooowhat? Ya got the basal (or any) dumb end of the line tie in...in the way. How long does it take to tie in (change over)? Ya got the ability to get more yank on the ascend rather than a 2/1 pull. Not a big trade off imo either.

I know Reg just put one in his vid but he was pretty obligated as they sent him one for freebie. That redirect seems the pita as well compared to just a second tie in that when done you can just yank and move on. You don't own it and have to go back up and release or have a flap in the way that you have engineered to rid yourself of the redirect to move on and get your second redirect.

Also wondered if anyone has tried the ART Positioner? Gives one a little handle that lets you descend smoothly compared to the miniscender. Seems like a great toy if it works but pretty pricey esp if not all it is put up to be.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have a art lockjack. It works pretty good. I am still getting used to it. On long decents my knot would get really hot, and the art doesnt. Glad I bought it.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here my ##### for the day. Gonna help her lose her winter coat. :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks like a money maker to me. Obviously a pin oak but don't let 101 tell you it is a dogwood or redbud or whatev.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a art lockjack. It works pretty good. I am still getting used to it. On long decents my knot would get really hot, and the art doesnt. Glad I bought it.



I think the one I am talking about is just a positioner. I think the lockjack replaces the climbing hitch setup?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> I think the one I am talking about is just a positioner. I think the lockjack replaces the climbing hitch setup?



Yeah it does. The positioner is very simular.


----------



## treevet

Positioner 2 | ART

View attachment 227056


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah it does. Do you mean for on your flipline?



yeah, as opposed to (old tautline pict)

View attachment 227057


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its alot of money to spend when you get about the same thing out of a $60 rope grab. 

The art lockjack doesnt have a spring loaded cam, so if you dont have weight on the rope, it will release the cam. They say it will catch you but i dont think i wanna find out. I dont know if the positioner is the same or not, just something to think about.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its alot of money to spend when you get about the same thing out of a $60 rope grab.
> 
> The art lockjack doesnt have a spring loaded cam, so if you dont have weight on the rope, it will release the cam. They say it will catch you but i dont think i wanna find out. I dont know if the positioner is the same or not, just something to think about.



would def want a springed cam. thought maybe a mechanism gave partial release therefore letting you descend or move outward slowly without taking your body weight off of the positioner like you have to in a miniscender.


----------



## treevet

question 2Tree....

I used to take day trips with ex wife from Jersey to Lancaster to Amish country. Since Amish do everything themselves and I don't think they can use any power tools ...you ever see them doing any climbing removals?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> question 2Tree....
> 
> I used to take day trips with ex wife from Jersey to Lancaster to Amish country. Since Amish do everything themselves and I don't think they can use any power tools ...you ever see them doing any climbing removals?



They do alot of logging jobs. They can use power tools, but are not supposed to own anything that drives with rubber tires, around here anyway. The one guy i know has a firewood processor, his brother has a portable mill, and they both own the logging company that has a skidder. I had a amish guy apply for a climbing job i had posted. I asked him what for gear he has. He replied a full body harness and a lanyard. He said he just bear hugged up the tree and made his cuts. I would have loved to see it, but i didnt want to take the chance with my insurance.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Looks like a money maker to me. Obviously a pin oak but don't let 101 tell you it is a dogwood or redbud or whatev.



Looks like a scarlet oak to me..


----------



## Grace Tree

treevet said:


> question 2Tree....
> 
> I used to take day trips with ex wife from Jersey to Lancaster to Amish country. Since Amish do everything themselves and I don't think they can use any power tools ...you ever see them doing any climbing removals?


There's an Amish tree service up here. When construction and home building went into the tank they got hit like everyone else and were forced to look into different areas. I also see them doing more landscaping. They tend to copy each other so if there's one who is successful, there's liable to be more in the coming years.
Phil


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> would def want a springed cam. thought maybe a mechanism gave partial release therefore letting you descend or move outward slowly without taking your body weight off of the positioner like you have to in a miniscender.



I was looking at one last week. Was thinking of buying one but it was a little too pricey for my blood. Ended up buying a spring replacement kit for the miniscender I already have.


----------



## treevet

I have done the rebuilds on mine too. Like brand new .


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here my ##### for the day. Gonna help her lose her winter coat. :hmm3grin2orange:



You know this is a perfect subject for an easy and dramatic "before and after" picture for web site or fliers or whatever.

Very interesting and informative article in ARBORAGE Feb/2012 on "Neuromarketing for Tree Care" that can improve advertising/marketing and decrease money wasted.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Looks like a money maker to me. Obviously a pin oak but don't let 101 tell you it is a dogwood or redbud or whatev.


Well it warmed my grinch heart to see you throw a fit for 2 months , so I got my satisfaction from that little hooraa and honestly you could call it a ginko and I wouldn't say a word LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah, I was planning on it. Should be sunny out today so I should be able to get some better pics of before and some good after.


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> yeah, as opposed to (old tautline pict)
> 
> View attachment 227057



I am sure there is a figure8 or a half hitch/stopper on the back side of that taughtline ....we just cant see it.....right? I mean///of course...right?:monkey:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> question 2Tree....
> 
> I used to take day trips with ex wife from Jersey to Lancaster to Amish country. Since Amish do everything themselves and I don't think they can use any power tools ...you ever see them doing any climbing removals?



They are all over... with yellow DeWalt cordless drills hanging off their hips, Smartphones pressed up against their heads and skidloaders carving up the turf... they haul the loaders around in brand new Chevrolets.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> I am sure there is a figure8 or a half hitch/stopper on the back side of that taughtline ....we just cant see it.....right? I mean///of course...right?:monkey:



Nope...but the tail goes all the way to the ground lol.


----------



## tree md

Great, gas went up 13 cents overnight. And I forgot to fill up yesterday...


----------



## Tree Pig

Just sat down for my morning coffee and post coffee ritual and scanned through the first issue of ArbClimber Magazine which I received yesterday.


----------



## tree md

Ahh well, coffee break is over for me. Time to make the donuts. I got a long way to go and a short time to get there. :yoyo:


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Nope...but the tail goes all the way to the ground lol.



LOL...I think I see it in the pool!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Time to make the donuts.



yeah thanks MD for reminding me I have to get to work.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> LOL...I think I see it in the pool!!




Here's the new (relatively) gig


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just bought one of those pulleys too. Mines the grey one. I kinda like it better then my lockjack i bought. Might be selling the lockjack. I can just use my petzel id on long decents.


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> There's an Amish tree service up here. When construction and home building went into the tank they got hit like everyone else and were forced to look into different areas. I also see them doing more landscaping. They tend to copy each other so if there's one who is successful, there's liable to be more in the coming years.
> Phil



seen a group of them setting up a crane for a big removal not too long ago. Hell those boys probably use more modern gadgets up there then me (old school taut line) lol



tree md said:


> Great, gas went up 13 cents overnight. And I forgot to fill up yesterday...



Went to 3.79 here yesterday and climbing..


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Snowacain*

We just got in. We knew we had weather coming, but HOLY CRAP, it started snowing, BIG TIME, within in 5 minutes of it starting , it was snow so hard and blowing, that the snow hurt when it hit ya in the face. I was up in a secluded hood doing those prunes. Had just finished and was cleaning up, grabbed the check, confirmed a dead oak removal and got the hell outa there! Had a really steep hill that I had to go down, full load of chips. Started to slide a bit, but it caught traction pretty quick, get out on the highway, everything is cool, drive about a mile and it starts snowing harder! Visibility was gone, had I known I would have stayed put, but I was committed. Made it home, and just about had a nervous breakdown when we got in! Steven (groundie) was behind me in the F-250 with the dump trailer.He has little experience in snow, so that was making the nerves worse. That was the most stress I have ever had driving!
Hope all u fellers are safe and sound out there, mother nature is PO'ed today. Monster tornadoes everywhere on the right side and south. Heading to Ohio, so look out!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just sat down for my morning coffee and post coffee ritual and scanned through the first issue of ArbClimber Magazine which I received yesterday.



Is it any good?
Just ordered it, that Clark Howard site is cool, need to send the link to Darin, getem on here


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Diesel is $459 gal. here...glad I filled up weeks ago...my F350 holds 60 gal.
I replaced my rear 19gal with a 40 gal...dont have to fill up to often.











The before pic......rusty tanks, put new front tank as well...........stupid ford paint!!


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> We just got in. We knew we had weather coming, but HOLY CRAP, it started snowing, BIG TIME, within in 5 minutes of it starting , it was snow so hard and blowing, that the snow hurt when it hit ya in the face. I was up in a secluded hood doing those prunes. Had just finished and was cleaning up, grabbed the check, confirmed a dead oak removal and got the hell outa there! Had a really steep hill that I had to go down, full load of chips. Started to slide a bit, but it caught traction pretty quick, get out on the highway, everything is cool, drive about a mile and it starts snowing harder! Visibility was gone, had I known I would have stayed put, but I was committed. Made it home, and just about had a nervous breakdown when we got in! Steven (groundie) was behind me in the F-250 with the dump trailer.He has little experience in snow, so that was making the nerves worse. That was the most stress I have ever had driving!
> Hope all u fellers are safe and sound out there, mother nature is PO'ed today. Monster tornadoes everywhere on the right side and south. Heading to Ohio, so look out!



started raining here a couple hours ago and supposed to turn to snow, followed up by some 50 mph winds for desert. All is normal, lol. Sure wish I had my chip truck back. Got a feeling we might get some storm damage out of this one


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> Is it any good?
> Just ordered it, that Clark Howard site is cool, need to send the link to Darin, getem on here



Seems good so far... room to grow though.


----------



## treeclimber101

knocked out this tiny little novice maple before lunch View attachment 227128
View attachment 227129


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked on that pin oak today. Cut down a half rotten maple and cut up a tree that feel down in the last wind storm. Day went pretty good until. I could trim 2/3 of the tree from my bucket setup, so feeling kinda lazy, i thought if i just back in there i can get the rest and be outta here in like 20 mins. Then it happened. Started to back in and I was stuck. The ground seemed pretty soild there, guess not. Used the out riggers to jack the back wheels off the ground enough to get a small piece of plywood under the tires and spun my way back out to the pavement. Should have just used my first setup to set the rope and just get out of the bucket but i was being lazy. So my laziness caused me to have to climb the dang tree from the bottom up. I got my throw line on the crotch i wanted second throw, then i just had to hump it to the top. New employee got some good pics of me walking out on some limbs. What you think of the trim job? I do 90% removals.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Worked on that pin oak today. Cut down a half rotten maple and cut up a tree that feel down in the last wind storm. Day went pretty good until. I could trim 2/3 of the tree from my bucket setup, so feeling kinda lazy, i thought if i just back in there i can get the rest and be outta here in like 20 mins. Then it happened. Started to back in and I was stuck. The ground seemed pretty soild there, guess not. Used the out riggers to jack the back wheels off the ground enough to get a small piece of plywood under the tires and spun my way back out to the pavement. Should have just used my first setup to set the rope and just get out of the bucket but i was being lazy. So my laziness caused me to have to climb the dang tree from the bottom up. I got my throw line on the crotch i wanted second throw, then i just had to hump it to the top. New employee got some good pics of me walking out on some limbs. What you think of the trim job? I do 90% removals.
> 
> ]



Not bad, maybe lion's tailed a little on bottom and you left a stub in dead center canopy of both pictures.

Severe storms missed us by just a few miles. Wife was near there and saw a lot of cardboard boxes and stuff flying way up in the sky. 100 mph winds and some twisters reported. Damage reports still coming in.


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> Diesel is $459 gal. here...glad I filled up weeks ago...my F350 holds 60 gal.
> I replaced my rear 19gal with a 40 gal...dont have to fill up to often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The before pic......rusty tanks, put new front tank as well...........stupid ford paint!!



Is that done with por 15 or ?


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> Diesel is $459 gal. here...glad I filled up weeks ago...my F350 holds 60 gal.
> I replaced my rear 19gal with a 40 gal...dont have to fill up to often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The before pic......rusty tanks, put new front tank as well...........stupid ford paint!!




I put plastic tanks in mine just recently. Its a dump truck so it wasn't that hard but the support pan for the rear tank was shot, they sent me some big straps I had to bend. I can see the extenders in yours, the job looks good but still be wary of crap getting in between the support pan and the tank and causing rust.


----------



## tree md

Exhausting day. 4 towns, 5 job sites, 3 jobs completed and one corporate check collected.

Gravy work is over. I have three big ass trees to put on the ground tomorrow.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Worked on that pin oak today. Cut down a half rotten maple and cut up a tree that feel down in the last wind storm. Day went pretty good until. I could trim 2/3 of the tree from my bucket setup, so feeling kinda lazy, i thought if i just back in there i can get the rest and be outta here in like 20 mins. Then it happened. Started to back in and I was stuck. The ground seemed pretty soild there, guess not. Used the out riggers to jack the back wheels off the ground enough to get a small piece of plywood under the tires and spun my way back out to the pavement. Should have just used my first setup to set the rope and just get out of the bucket but i was being lazy. So my laziness caused me to have to climb the dang tree from the bottom up. I got my throw line on the crotch i wanted second throw, then i just had to hump it to the top. New employee got some good pics of me walking out on some limbs. What you think of the trim job? I do 90% removals.



What are you glutton for punishment it could be handed pruned by the golden silky of jesus himself and some baboon ass here wil have a comment about it , I mean for real ...


----------



## newsawtooth

2treeornot2tree said:


> What you think of the trim job? I do 90% removals.



Yeah, looks like 85%-90% of a removal.


....Joking of course...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> What are you glutton for punishment it could be handed pruned by the golden silky of jesus himself and some baboon ass here wil have a comment about it , I mean for real ...



The fellow hasn't done much pruning he says, asks for an opinion...a real experienced arborist gives him one and lard as s takes exception to it. Do me a favor, turn the bag around so the holes are in the back and keep it on full time.

Ya know OD didn't leave for a while cause he was intimidated by you and neither did I...it was more like what is done when people flee when someone has fa rted. Very much like it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Two more pics


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> The fellow hasn't done much pruning he says, asks for an opinion...a real experienced arborist gives him one and lard as s takes exception to it. Do me a favor, turn the bag around so the holes are in the back and keep it on full time.
> 
> Ya know OD didn't leave for a while cause he was intimidated by you and neither did I...it was more like what is done when people flee when someone has fa rted. Very much like it.



Oh Dave my bad I didn't realize that an experienced arborist responded to him , and why are you talking about OD for you trying to start static ..... Maybe you should focus on all the boxes that will be stuck in the trees LOL


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treevet said:


> question 2Tree....
> 
> I used to take day trips with ex wife from Jersey to Lancaster to Amish country. Since Amish do everything themselves and I don't think they can use any power tools ...you ever see them doing any climbing removals?



Did you know they are exempt from Obamacare? I'm trying to find out where to sign up. Well, not really, I'm not into pruning 300 oak trees in the summer in an oak wilt infested area. I don't make flush cuts either so I don't imagine I would fit in well.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mike Cantolina said:


> Did you know they are exempt from Obamacare? I'm trying to find out where to sign up. Well, not really, I'm not into pruning 300 oak trees in the summer in an oak wilt infested area. I don't make flush cuts either so I don't imagine I would fit in well.



They have there own insurance through the church. Just like when they get married, the church gives them money for a house. If there house burns down, the church gives them money to help rebuild. They have to pay money into the church kinda like you gotta pay union dues if your in a union.


----------



## tree md

I will say this, I am covered up in more work than I can get to right now and I'm very enthused about the way the economy is shaping up this year. I haven't seen things heat up like this in my hood for three years. I haven't had this kind of work load since I traveled to the storms. Nice to have my people wait for me to get home. Had one property manager track me down in Alabama over the Summer and tell me she needed work in her complex but that she'd wait for me. She had someone come in and do a couple removals in my absence but went right back with me as soon as I came home.

Nice to be trusted in my town. To tell the truth, I have two friends who's sons are working for me now and both of them are telling me to take their children and teach them to climb and what I know... I consider that the ultimate compliment and trust.

I know I have #####ed about the moonlighting firemen but in all honesty, I met a fireman with his grandfather today and he told his grandfather to go with me and trust me. Said he would clean up the wood. You can't beat some of these Tulsa boys, I'll tell you.

Anyway, so good to be back home where people know my name and my word and trust me. There's no place like home.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Exhausting day. 4 towns, 5 job sites, 3 jobs completed and one corporate check collected.
> 
> Gravy work is over. I have three big ass trees to put on the ground tomorrow.



Pics or it didn't happen.. just saying.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.. just saying.



Nothing to exiting... All gravy on those. Just a lot of traveling and working...

Not to worry, some big boy removals tomorrow, all old school rope work from over the house and around lines. Helmet cam will be rolling if you can get your Mickey Mouse computer to show it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fishercat

*ArbClimber?*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just sat down for my morning coffee and post coffee ritual and scanned through the first issue of ArbClimber Magazine which I received yesterday.



You still swiping them from your gynocologist's waiting room?


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Nothing to exiting... All gravy on those. Just a lot of traveling and working...
> 
> Not to worry, some big boy removals tomorrow, all old school rope work from over the house and around lines. Helmet cam will be rolling if you can get your Mickey Mouse computer to show it. :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh right, the "contour roam"... heard them things were making a name for themselves.. lol.

YouTube much??


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Not bad, maybe lion's tailed a little on bottom and you left a stub in dead center canopy of both pictures.
> 
> Severe storms missed us by just a few miles. Wife was near there and saw a lot of cardboard boxes and stuff flying way up in the sky. 100 mph winds and some twisters reported. Damage reports still coming in.



Missed us and glad may be worse this year than last alot of unsettled weather this year and no winter here 114 degrees by may omg. Yeah little lions tailed but I've seen worse, easy to do too, it should grow back.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Oh right, the "contour roam"... heard them things were making a name for themselves.. lol.
> 
> YouTube much??



Well, at least my pictures will be moving ####head, and not stills. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

ropensaddle said:


> Missed us and glad may be worse this year than last alot of unsettled weather this year and no winter here 114 degrees by may omg. Yeah little lions tailed but I've seen worse, easy to do too, it should grow back.



We have a high wind warning here right now, supposed to get over 100 km/h winds tonight and tomorrow morning! Here's to hoping!$$$$$


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> Exhausting day. 4 towns, 5 job sites, 3 jobs completed and one corporate check collected.
> 
> Gravy work is over. I have three big ass trees to put on the ground tomorrow.



Awesome, do you sleep? lol


----------



## tree md

deevo said:


> Awesome, do you sleep? lol



Yep, I'll be in bed by 10 and up at daylight... That's how I do it when I'm busy...

I'm going to do some really cool #### tomorrow on some really big removals. I am kinda hesitant to post footage because I don't want my competition to see how I do it... Wish we had a secret forum...

Not to worry tho, I'll post some money shots.


----------



## tree md

Thinking about sending both of my prospect climbers up two trees at the same time and racing them both with my bigshot to see who can set the lines first... :yoyo:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Well, at least my pictures will be moving ####head, and not stills. :hmm3grin2orange:


well when you get it up and running you'll be able to get some sick video of some sick ass rigging ...

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

BLUE POWER RANGER GO!








My wife was like" yer not gonna post that are you, you really are a child aren't you?


I told her children don't go to work in a 200 hundred dollar power ranger hat then I asked her if she wanted to do it while I wore it... she got up and left:msp_confused:

I went up to Penn Holo today looking for some Grizzly spliced Bee Line but all they had was straight spliced and it was only 8 mm. They did have another brand of stitch splice but yet again it was only 8 mm.
The boys up there told me most guys in the area don't like Grizzly and perfer 8mm, I guess I am not like most guys. 

On the way out I took a look at the Kask, they gave me a " deal" on it so I bought it hoping the visor works out. I put it on in the store and prompty attacked the owner. I wasn't able to defeat him cause Red Ranger wouldn't put on his hat and power up. He said that I needed a haircut, I said my wife says the same, he said I should because that would make her happy and that was my job- to make my wife happy. I asked if if his wife asked him to stop hunting would he and that pretty much brought a halt to that particular part of the conversation. They tried to tell me it says in the Bible that men are supposed to have short hair. I asked where did it say that, he asked if I just didn't believe him, I said that I believed him but I think he was reading it wrong.

So then we cut through some HRC with a set of Felcos and then a bigger pair of loppers- just for the hell of it and once again proved he was wrong. And just because Grizzly splice was " cheaper " didn't mean it was sub standard by any stretch. I think Grizzly is a much better product than straight splice.





I mean , here on this well worn HRC the inner core and outer sheath have been removed to accomodate the splice where Grizzly retains everything.










And you want that in 8mm? ####!


More POWER to ya!


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> well when you get it up and running you'll be able to get some sick video of some sick ass rigging ...
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



My #### is up and running. If you can't view it then your bad.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> We have a high wind warning here right now, supposed to get over 100 km/h winds tonight and tomorrow morning! Here's to hoping!$$$$$



Here's to hoping you don't die brother!


100kmh, what is that like 2mph?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

Yeah a little much outta that pin oak 2tree. Try to save some smaller inner branches on the bigger limbs and try not to cut to many larger limbs off the trunk. Sometimes to can just wittle a low hanging larger limb back a little bit to raise it.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Thinking about sending both of my prospect climbers up two trees at the same time and racing them both with my bigshot to see who can set the lines first... :yoyo:



Think about keeping a close eye on both prospects and don't do anything else.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> Here's to hoping you don't die brother!
> 
> 
> 100kmh, what is that like 2mph?:msp_biggrin:



Do you have your new power ranger helmet on to tight? 62.1371192 mph to be exact Danno! Ok get back to drinking everybody! With the exception of Tree MD


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> BLUE POWER RANGER GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was like" yer not gonna post that are you, you really are a child aren't you?
> 
> 
> I told her children don't go to work in a 200 hundred dollar power ranger hat then I asked her if she wanted to do it while I wore it... she got up and left:msp_confused:
> 
> I went up to Penn Holo today looking for some Grizzly spliced Bee Line but all they had was straight spliced and it was only 8 mm. They did have another brand of stitch splice but yet again it was only 8 mm.
> The boys up there told me most guys in the area don't like Grizzly and perfer 8mm, I guess I am not like most guys.
> 
> On the way out I took a look at the Kask, they gave me a " deal" on it so I bought it hoping the visor works out. I put it on in the store and prompty attacked the owner. I wasn't able to defeat him cause Red Ranger wouldn't put on his hat and power up. He said that I needed a haircut, I said my wife says the same, he said I should because that would make her happy and that was my job- to make my wife happy. I asked if if his wife asked him to stop hunting would he and that pretty much brought a halt to that particular part of the conversation. They tried to tell me it says in the Bible that men are supposed to have short hair. I asked where did it say that, he asked if I just didn't believe him, I said that I believed him but I think he was reading it wrong.
> 
> So then we cut through some HRC with a set of Felcos and then a bigger pair of loppers- just for the hell of it and once again proved he was wrong. And just because Grizzly splice was " cheaper " didn't mean it was sub standard by any stretch. I think Grizzly is a much better product than straight splice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean , here on this well worn HRC the inner core and outer sheath have been removed to accomodate the splice where Grizzly retains everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want that in 8mm? ####!
> 
> 
> More POWER to ya!



Nice lid Danno, but I think you look more like a Papa Smurf buddy!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## swyman

Bid a big brushy box elder, couple smaller ones to remove, talked a HO out of removing a nice Maple to lifting it up to clear roof on the house, a small cluster of dead white ash, and a Norway Spruce to drop at 3 locations. Winds gusting to 50mph tonight and my truck is 150 miles away and chipper is torn down...... Gonna be a great year! Gonna go to a antique gun collectors show tomorrow and try to sell my 1852 sharps carbine and a 1873 Springfield 45-70 trapdoor so I can get some extra cash to put down on a stump grinder.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Do you have your new power ranger helmet on to tight? 62.1371192 mph to be exact Danno! Ok get back to drinking everybody! With the exception of Tree MD



I was hoping just to be able to buy a visor for my Petzl but its to old they say. I was thinking of trying to rig it but...


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Think about keeping a close eye on both prospects and don't do anything else.



Can't keep much closer eye on them than if I'm shooting shot bags at both of them.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Worked on that pin oak today. Cut down a half rotten maple and cut up a tree that feel down in the last wind storm. Day went pretty good until. I could trim 2/3 of the tree from my bucket setup, so feeling kinda lazy, i thought if i just back in there i can get the rest and be outta here in like 20 mins. Then it happened. Started to back in and I was stuck. The ground seemed pretty soild there, guess not. Used the out riggers to jack the back wheels off the ground enough to get a small piece of plywood under the tires and spun my way back out to the pavement. Should have just used my first setup to set the rope and just get out of the bucket but i was being lazy. So my laziness caused me to have to climb the dang tree from the bottom up. I got my throw line on the crotch i wanted second throw, then i just had to hump it to the top. New employee got some good pics of me walking out on some limbs. What you think of the trim job? I do 90% removals.




well it still looks like a tree ya musta done somethin wrong :wink2: 

your the one who put the little winch on the chipper right? well hows it work?


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Can't keep much closer eye on them than if I'm shooting shot bags at both of them.



Just don't get em worked up, you know, first day jitters, feeling to comfy, etc. Stay focused on the jobsite, mess around somewhere else.


----------



## tree md

They both climb. Haven't done any cutting yet, just setting lines but they both are OK at just climbing.

And ya better believe I'll be on both of their asses to set my lines in the right crotches. Two climbing lines and two bull ropes... How hard can that be.


----------



## squad143

tree md said:


> I know I have #####ed about the moonlighting firemen but in all honesty, I met a fireman with his grandfather today and he told his grandfather to go with me and trust me. Said he would clean up the wood. You can't beat some of these Tulsa boys, I'll tell you.



We're not all bad. - Lots of tree guys part-time as firemen as well.:msp_biggrin:

Glad to see things picking up for you and it's always nice to come home.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> They both climb. Haven't done any cutting yet, just setting lines but they both are OK at just climbing.
> 
> And ya better believe I'll be on both of their asses to set my lines in the right crotches. Two climbing lines and two bull ropes... How hard can that be.



Sounds like yer in for a looooong haaaaard season.:rolleyes2:


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> We're not all bad. - Lots of tree guys part-time as firemen as well.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Glad to see things picking up for you and it's always nice to come home.:msp_thumbup:



Might get a good down payment for your bigger chipper if that wind comes our way tonight!


----------



## Tree Pig

fishercat said:


> You still swiping them from your gynocologist's waiting room?



I just like looking at the pictures


----------



## treemandan

I didn't mean it MD. I hope you got some good help, tell em its not party time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Yeah a little much outta that pin oak 2tree. Try to save some smaller inner branches on the bigger limbs and try not to cut to many larger limbs off the trunk. Sometimes to can just wittle a low hanging larger limb back a little bit to raise it.



Yeah, sorry man, but you did not get out there far enough. You did not even get out to the outside of the crown. Some guy's think that they can remove all the sprout's and make some hole's in the canopy. On a positive note, I am glad you did not remove more than you did. A prune cut is a wound. How many wound's are you going to make and can the tree handle that?
Jeff :msp_scared:
Hey! TGIF!!!!!!!


----------



## tree md

squad143 said:


> We're not all bad. - Lots of tree guys part-time as firemen as well.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Glad to see things picking up for you and it's always nice to come home.:msp_thumbup:



Actually, my local insurance agent is a fireman who moonlights and does tree work. He recommended me on this one as well.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> They both climb. Haven't done any cutting yet, just setting lines but they both are OK at just climbing.
> 
> And ya better believe I'll be on both of their asses to set my lines in the right crotches. Two climbing lines and two bull ropes... How hard can that be.



Yeah! How hard could that be?!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Might get a good down payment for your bigger chipper if that wind comes our way tonight!



Pretty windy already. 

Not quite ready for a big storm yet, but I'll adjust if I have to.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> I didn't mean it MD. I hope you got some good help, tell em its not party time.



Well, maybe if I could get some of them Penn climbers down here to help.


----------



## BigWill1985

I found a new toy on Craigslist here yesterday, and pulled the trigger today. Hate having spare cash laying around burning a hole in my pocket....

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/195056.htm

It's a pretty damned nice Stihl 076. Paint is near perfect, and fires off on first/second pull every time. Bar and chain are practically new, and everything seems to work perfect. Looks like it has either never been used, or was used very little. Picked it up for $500 out the door. 

Got it home, and played with it a little. Looks like we will have some fun on the next big job we do!

~Will Courtier~


----------



## treebilly

cleared a small lot today for another company. only about 15 large trees nothing bad. The owner of the other co. was so impressed that he wants to talk about passing his work to us and taking 10 percent off the jobs. He watched me climb one tree and couldn't believe the control on the cuts to swing the limbs. He said his guys would have whined forever and then would've been an hour or so on what took me twenty minutes. He's in his mid 70"s so i think he wants to retire and have some extra income to rely on but it's not up to me. I told him that in a few more weeks I could've made all the butt's face the chipper and he laughed then said to have my boss call him cause he wants to see it. He seems to be a good old timer and he handed me cash when the job was done so I think that he's one to deal with. Gotta go do a couple trims in the morning. that means plywood in the am. I hate rain!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> I put plastic tanks in mine just recently. Its a dump truck so it wasn't that hard but the support pan for the rear tank was shot, they sent me some big straps I had to bend. I can see the extenders in yours, the job looks good but still be wary of crap getting in between the support pan and the tank and causing rust.



THE DAN, it should be fine, the pan is undercoated and bottom of tank as well.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Is that done with por 15 or ?



Rope, I cleaned all the rust off frame and put on all new spring hangers then painted, not POR (pour over rust) stuff


----------



## no tree to big

whoooooohoooooo been a good 1/2 hour I got a call for an estimate right down the road got a call back on an estimate I did about a month ago, small job though, and figured out how I can watch Tree md's contour vids  ever since I couldn't see um I was on a mission...


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> Rope, I cleaned all the rust off frame and put on all new spring hangers then painted, not POR (pour over rust) stuff



Ahh ok well looks good I'm going to do a frame up one day on my 65 f250 if I live that long lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thanks for the constructive critisium on the the pin oak pruning. After I was done, I thought to myself that maybe i took a little to much off on the bottom. I only removed 3 3-4" branches on the tree. One grew right into the telephone lines, the other two pretty much pointed to the ground. There was alot of dead or dying branches on it, which is mostly what i took off. Next time, I will take off less, and step back and look at it as i am doing it.

As far as the winch on the chipper goes. It works pretty good. I used it to drag some pretty big stuff to the chipper on a maple removal the other day. It was well worth the $50 for the winch.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

2Tree, I thought the same thing but when on an actual tree its hard to justify all the time to redirect a small inner growth limb especially if it has a weak union. Leaving some temporary water sprouts in the inner canopy will keep the tree from such a sparatic and bushy spring flush, and also helps feed the tree in the hot months when the outer canopy foliage are not feeding.
It is hard to do the ideal 2/3 canopy 1/3 trunk in the real world, and as for the knub you left has a water sprout on it but has a high v atachment, I hate when I do that looks different when you are 1 foot away and then look again from the ground, especially from a bucket, esiar to "feel" for the other guys knubs and miss cuts when i am climbing hard to get all the angles from a bucket. Here we have to paint all the wounds on the oaks so I always ask my ground man "knubs and shiners?" before I move in the tree, problem is I work by myself a lot so back up I go, a lot of mature live oaks here dye back in the inner canopy and I have taken only dead wood and the tree would still look lion tailed, also I got where I wasnt so quick to yank my line outa the tree till I did a walk around too,
Paul


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


>



The more experience you get 2Tree, the more you will LEAVE. Make any sense? Looks real good relatively tho.

As for that stub I mentiones...you were up there to take out a hanger or broken limb (original pict), seems like it would have been easy to get that and my eyes go right to that instead of the nice prune you did.

Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## treevet

guess I have to say something for post to take






They'd send us back up for that back in the day (and to paint every cut with you paintpot lol)


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Well, maybe if I could get some of them Penn climbers down here to help.



Murph read this this morn and told me no time to post. Tell Larry he is packing up his trunk, will be right there, will take charge and "no worries".


----------



## tree MDS

Having the morning coffee and looking through the new sherrill catalog. My jaw just dropped at the price tag on the grcs. Wow.. $2880.. $458 for the truck hitch receiver. Please, that's officially a complete rip off now!!

Maybe Greg has developed a coke problem. Just saying.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> guess I have to say something for post to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd send us back up for that back in the day (and to paint every cut with you paintpot lol)



Yeah, I see the stub. I couldnt reach it from my bucket setup, plus it didnt look that bad when i was about 10 feet from it. I do understand what you mean about the more experience you have the more you will leave. Its something that will just take time.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Jared, I would get some plywood for that BT! Those things get stuck so easy on wet soft turf that I dont even chance it any more. Unless the ground is frozen solid or dry as the desert, I lay plywood, seems like a pain at first, but then it just becomes part of the routine. It will save you lots of grief and mula. Tow trucks are not cheap and I hate coming back to fix turf. If ya dont know, and this goes out to all. Never pay full price for plywood, buy 3/4" tongue and groove decking, look for the stuff that is busted up on the T&G, the big box stores cant sell it as the builders want that T&G perfect. I can usually get 3/4 T&G for about 10-12 bucks a sheet, as compared to 30-40. Don't ask a worker, get the manager. Never use wafer or particle board, will bust the minute you drive on it.


----------



## squad143

tree MDS said:


> Having the morning coffee and looking through the new sherrill catalog. My jaw just dropped at the price tag on the grcs. Wow.. $2880.



I noticed that as well yesterday.

But with Sherrill's price guarentee....... you can manage to get one for $2308.:msp_wink:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have 12 - 3'x8' alturna mats. They are buried in my shed right now. I want to figure out somehow to mount them to the truck so i have them with me all the time. Been thinking about making a bracket to mount them on the top of the cab guard infront of the bucket. Have also been thinking about mounting them ontop of the chip box also. One thought was to make a rack that i could slide them in ontop of the tool boxes, but then that would block my access hatch to my hydrolic resevior. I am kinda leaning towards on top of the toolboxes more them ontop of the cab guard or chip box. I gotta mount them somewhere because its a pain to have to load them up when i need them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

squad143 said:


> I noticed that as well yesterday.
> 
> But with Sherrill's price guarentee....... you can manage to get one for $2308.:msp_wink:



Whos selling them for $2308? I paid $2500 for mine.


----------



## treevet

Off to play an hour and half of racquetball til 9 am then do some work. Not one call from blow but at least 5 people died about 30 miles from here. Area where I go to ride my motorcycle. Tons of damage....devastation.

Plenty of tree guys will pack up and drive down into that area. I would feel like an ambulence chaser. To each his own.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have 12 - 3'x8' alturna mats. They are buried in my shed right now. I want to figure out somehow to mount them to the truck so i have them with me all the time. Been thinking about making a bracket to mount them on the top of the cab guard infront of the bucket. Have also been thinking about mounting them ontop of the chip box also. One thought was to make a rack that i could slide them in ontop of the tool boxes, but then that would block my access hatch to my hydrolic resevior. I am kinda leaning towards on top of the toolboxes more them ontop of the cab guard or chip box. I gotta mount them somewhere because its a pain to have to load them up when i need them.



I've yet to come up with a good spot to mount plywood on my forestry bucket. On top of chip box would work but I hate that it would take 2 guys to load them all up, PITA. My plywood is in the back of the truck right now as I have a chip truck I use on most jobs anyway. Usually I just keep the plywood on the trailer with the miniskid which works well. In most cases, if we need the miniskid, we need plywood and vice versa.


----------



## NCTREE

treevet said:


> Off to play an hour and half of racquetball til 9 am then do some work. Not one call from blow but at least 5 people died about 30 miles from here. Area where I go to ride my motorcycle. Tons of damage....devastation.
> 
> Plenty of tree guys will pack up and drive down into that area. I would feel like an ambulence chaser. To each his own.



Man! you guy got it bad out that way. I hate to say it but hope you get some work out of that storm. I seen a picture this morning of a school bus inbedded into a house.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have 12 - 3'x8' alturna mats. They are buried in my shed right now. I want to figure out somehow to mount them to the truck so i have them with me all the time. Been thinking about making a bracket to mount them on the top of the cab guard infront of the bucket. Have also been thinking about mounting them ontop of the chip box also. One thought was to make a rack that i could slide them in ontop of the tool boxes, but then that would block my access hatch to my hydrolic resevior. I am kinda leaning towards on top of the toolboxes more them ontop of the cab guard or chip box. I gotta mount them somewhere because its a pain to have to load them up when i need them.



Good luck with that. I had an 06 ford with a terex/southco combo when I was on the ROW. They sent me a rack that welded up on the top of the boxes in front of the chip box vertically. After that I decided to redo it horizontally, but never got to it before I left. It was a pain either way. If ever I get a set again they will be happy in the bed of a pickup and be done with it. Not trying to discourage you, just given my limited experience with them.

The only idea that comes to mind is that if you were to put them on top of the box, maybe you could build some cages that would hold six a piece and rig off the knuckle to boom them off somehow.


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Off to play an hour and half of racquetball til 9 am then do some work. Not one call from blow but at least 5 people died about 30 miles from here. Area where I go to ride my motorcycle. Tons of damage....devastation.
> 
> Plenty of tree guys will pack up and drive down into that area. I would feel like an ambulence chaser. To each his own.



I've got lots of family in Southern IN. Mostly in Clark County but not where the storm hit thankfully.


----------



## squad143

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whos selling them for $2308? I paid $2500 for mine.



Check out Sherrill's price guarantee: Crushing Prices

Treeman supply (a site sponsor) is selling them for $2499.99 http://www.treemansupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GRCS

Sherrill with match their price and Take an extra 50% off the difference. When you do the math, it comes out to $2308.

I got a smokin deal on a Silky Hayate from them a few years ago with their price guarentee.

Sherrill Tree - Tree Gear, Tree People. 

-Great company I will add.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have 12 - 3'x8' alturna mats. They are buried in my shed right now. I want to figure out somehow to mount them to the truck so i have them with me all the time. Been thinking about making a bracket to mount them on the top of the cab guard infront of the bucket. Have also been thinking about mounting them ontop of the chip box also. One thought was to make a rack that i could slide them in ontop of the tool boxes, but then that would block my access hatch to my hydrolic resevior. I am kinda leaning towards on top of the toolboxes more them ontop of the cab guard or chip box. I gotta mount them somewhere because its a pain to have to load them up when i need them.



I will shut up now!


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> THE DAN, it should be fine, the pan is undercoated and bottom of tank as well.



Another thing is salt, I guess you don't have a lot of that up there. Those trucks would always need a new rear tank after a few years around here.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I hall them in the bed of one of the trucks or the dump trailer. We treid to put them up top, never made a bracket, used 2" ratchet straps, never had a problem with them moving, but it is a MAJOR PITA, to get them up there, down.......not so much! Plus I hated the look of having a stack of old nasty plywood on top of my truck, mats wouldn't look to bad. You have some money laying there, 12 = mula!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> I will shut up now!



You dont got to shut up. I was kicking myself in the ass about not taking a couple of the ground mats with me. Good thing is, I got to go fix some other ruts and topsoil a stump that i ground last fall so i will just swing in and hit it too. Maybe a wheel barrel of topsoil should do the trick. 

Cool trick i learned the other day. if you take and cut small branches in 2' lengths, lay them infront of the tires and drive over them. they will help you not to sink in as far.

Yeah the mats are expensive, but you cant use them if you dont have them, and renting them is a pita.

Gonna be getting me a wraptor soon too.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah, I see the stub. I couldnt reach it from my bucket setup, plus it didnt look that bad when i was about 10 feet from it. I do understand what you mean about the more experience you have the more you will leave. Its something that will just take time.



Lol, yeah I bet old vet hardly touches a twig when he prunes! 

He is right though..


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have 12 - 3'x8' alturna mats. They are buried in my shed right now. I want to figure out somehow to mount them to the truck so i have them with me all the time. Been thinking about making a bracket to mount them on the top of the cab guard infront of the bucket. Have also been thinking about mounting them ontop of the chip box also. One thought was to make a rack that i could slide them in ontop of the tool boxes, but then that would block my access hatch to my hydrolic resevior. I am kinda leaning towards on top of the toolboxes more them ontop of the cab guard or chip box. I gotta mount them somewhere because its a pain to have to load them up when i need them.



I keep plywood up on top of the cab guard strapped down with a ratchet strap. Its a 2 man project to load/unload but it works pretty well as they're right in front of the truck where they need to be. In the winter they stay in the bed. 

How much do the 3x8 alturna mats weigh?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> How much do the 3x8 alturna mats weigh?



I think right around 63 lbs each. There not all that heavy, just ockward.


----------



## treevet

NCTREE said:


> Man! you guy got it bad out that way. I hate to say it but hope you get some work out of that storm. I seen a picture this morning of a school bus inbedded into a house.



When I went to bed last night the death total was 5. On car radio this am it was at 31 in this area and I am sure it will go up. 

We got a little rain and light winds. Could have moved up this way tho but tracked south of us.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> BLUE POWER RANGER GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was like" yer not gonna post that are you, you really are a child aren't you?
> 
> 
> I told her children don't go to work in a 200 hundred dollar power ranger hat then I asked her if she wanted to do it while I wore it... she got up and left:msp_confused:
> 
> I went up to Penn Holo today looking for some Grizzly spliced Bee Line but all they had was straight spliced and it was only 8 mm. They did have another brand of stitch splice but yet again it was only 8 mm.
> The boys up there told me most guys in the area don't like Grizzly and perfer 8mm, I guess I am not like most guys.
> 
> On the way out I took a look at the Kask, they gave me a " deal" on it so I bought it hoping the visor works out. I put it on in the store and prompty attacked the owner. I wasn't able to defeat him cause Red Ranger wouldn't put on his hat and power up. He said that I needed a haircut, I said my wife says the same, he said I should because that would make her happy and that was my job- to make my wife happy. I asked if if his wife asked him to stop hunting would he and that pretty much brought a halt to that particular part of the conversation. They tried to tell me it says in the Bible that men are supposed to have short hair. I asked where did it say that, he asked if I just didn't believe him, I said that I believed him but I think he was reading it wrong.
> 
> So then we cut through some HRC with a set of Felcos and then a bigger pair of loppers- just for the hell of it and once again proved he was wrong. And just because Grizzly splice was " cheaper " didn't mean it was sub standard by any stretch. I think Grizzly is a much better product than straight splice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean , here on this well worn HRC the inner core and outer sheath have been removed to accomodate the splice where Grizzly retains everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want that in 8mm? ####!
> 
> 
> More POWER to ya!



I see duct tape


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Ahh ok well looks good I'm going to do a frame up one day on my 65 f250 if I live that long lol



Rope, I forgot to mention that I used primer on everything first then painted.......you posted a pic of that 65 F250, that would be a beauty when restored, but if you dont, will it to me, I will get it done,,,:msp_rolleyes:..lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Had Fleet Wash in today, ( Fleetwash, Inc. ) and hung out in the office until they were done. 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Had Fleet Wash in today, ( Fleetwash, Inc. ) and hung out in the office until they were done.
> Jeff



How much did that cost?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Called a guy down the street about a quote I gave him to remove 9 - 65'-70' trees two of which are over a jap maple that cant be damaged, 1 - 55' tree over the septic, 3 - 35' trees by the back porch, and a crap load of 10'-15' trees in a 30' dia area behind his house. He said he got most of the quotes back ( i think he said 5 quotes he was getting). One was at $5300, I was at $5000 ( planned on 2 days to get it all done, everything has to be climbed), and then he tells me he got one for $2000. He said he didnt make up his mind who was gonna get it yet. I told him not matter what, make sure the guy he gives it too has insurance. I stop by the day i gave him the quote and another guy was there quoting it. I overheard him tell the Ho that he was just gonna put a rope in the tree and a block on another and pull the trees over with his truck. Idk if he was planning on topping them first or what because they sure wont fit in the yard. There more then twice the size of the yard. Here some pics. I didnt mark all the trees, but most of them. Is anyone else having problems witht he file uploader. Mine turns all black.











Heres a pic of the locust removal for next week. Three branches over the house, rest can be chunked down. HO to clean it all up. Glad it would be a long drag to the chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

$2500 a day Jared? How many guys were you planning to bring?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> $2500 a day Jared? How many guys were you planning to bring?



Proably 2-3 guys


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Proably 2-3 guys



Plus you, or including you? Pretty good money either way.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

2-3 guys plus me. Probably going to have the dan come and climb one day because that's too many trees for me to climb myself. In all actuality it wiil probably be part of a third day to finish.


----------



## superjunior

I think the going rate may be a little lower around here but I'm usually right in line with my competition. Just bid one for 5k and figured it at 1.5 - 2 days with six guys.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are running some big crews! I can hardly keep up with all you "big clubbers". Lol. 

Man, I am soo itching to get done with this shop crap and start going hard with the trees again!!


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> I think the going rate may be a little lower around here but I'm usually right in line with my competition. Just bid one for 5k and figured it at 1.5 - 2 days with six guys.



Did you get it? Or do you think you will? I dont think you would around here. But then again what are you bringing to the fight besides 6 guys? Crane? Bucket? How many other trucks? Skid loader? Trailers? With stuff like that then ya maybe. But IDK...there are some LOW ball mofos around here. A couple of them have a crane and a bucket to. Sometimes I swear they will bring in a crane, bucket,chip truck/18inch chipper and a dump truck with either a big stumper or maybe a loader. And work for under 2k a day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> How much did that cost?



Today, they did 4 chip trucks, a boom truck, 4 service truck's and of course, mine. 
About $97.00. They are really fast. They suck up all the water. That is important here in SoCal. Everything goes downstream. 
Gotta watch out for the 'down stream' police.
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

jefflovstrom said:


> Today, they did 4 chip trucks, a boom truck, 4 service truck's and of course, mine.
> About $97.00. They are really fast. They suck up all the water. That is important here in SoCal. Everything goes downstream.
> Gotta watch out for the 'down stream' police.
> Jeff



97.00 in Cali dollars? wow that seems very reasonable. I thought you would say about 300.00. Are you sure it wasnt 97 peso?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Did you get it? Or do you think you will? I dont think you would around here. But then again what are you bringing to the fight besides 6 guys? Crane? Bucket? How many other trucks? Skid loader? Trailers? With stuff like that then ya maybe. But IDK...there are some LOW ball mofos around here. A couple of them have a crane and a bucket to. Sometimes I swear they will bring in a crane, bucket,chip truck/18inch chipper and a dump truck with either a big stumper or maybe a loader. And work for under 2k a day.



I think we'll get it, it was for a landscape designer that we do work for and they usually don't shop around. The only thing would be how greedy they get and how much they tack on to my quote. It's a new client in a very ritsy neighborhood so who knows if they're shopping around or trust the designer. 

Bigger jobs like this I bring in my friend I bought the crane from and his guys. He does the same with us to tackle bigger jobs on his end also. We've been working together like that for several years now and its been a really good thing. Now either one of us can mobilize 2 cranes, 2 chippers/chip trucks, bucket ect and twice the man power without the overhead.

This particular job is zero access with heavy equipment. About 10 trees including 3 tulips over 100ft. Grind all stumps. Everything climbed and carted out via a 4 wheeler with a trailer and log cart. One chipper and one crane for the wood about 300+ ft from the work area. 

I thought it was a competetive price but there are guys around here that will go a lot lower on that one so we'll see


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Man, I am soo itching to get done with this shop crap and start going hard with the trees again!!



I hear ya loud and clear man. Still don't have my chipper truck back from the chop shop and from there it goes to the body shop and from there it goes to get a brake job :msp_angry: I'm ready to get out there and kick some ass! I should have started that project about a month sooner..


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I see duct tape



Not here! I use Geriller Tape!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You guys are running some big crews! I can hardly keep up with all you "big clubbers". Lol.
> 
> Man, I am soo itching to get done with this shop crap and start going hard with the trees again!!



think it is against the bylaws to get hard while on the forum

just sayin :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree md

Got finished with my 3 trees today... I'm beat. Been awhile since I have had to spend all day in the tree rigging and slinging big wood. I got some footage. I'll try to upload a little later on. Right now I'm chilling. I've got to go back tomorrow and do two more semi-big removals next door. Will be at least 14 days with only 2 days off for me. And I think I even had a few more days before hand. Can't remember. I just know that I am tired as hell.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Got finished with my 3 trees today... I'm beat. Been awhile since I have had to spend all day in the tree rigging and slinging big wood. I got some footage. I'll try to upload a little later on. Right now I'm chilling. I've got to go back tomorrow and do two more semi-big removals next door. Will be at least 14 days with only 2 days off for me. And I think I even had a few more days before hand. Can't remember. I just know that I am tired as hell.



Get some sleep and be careful Larry. Buy yourself something real nice.


----------



## Zale

superjunior said:


> I think we'll get it, it was for a landscape designer that we do work for and they usually don't shop around. The only thing would be how greedy they get and how much they tack on to my quote. It's a new client in a very ritsy neighborhood so who knows if they're shopping around or trust the designer.
> 
> Bigger jobs like this I bring in my friend I bought the crane from and his guys. He does the same with us to tackle bigger jobs on his end also. We've been working together like that for several years now and its been a really good thing. Now either one of us can mobilize 2 cranes, 2 chippers/chip trucks, bucket ect and twice the man power without the overhead.
> 
> This particular job is zero access with heavy equipment. About 10 trees including 3 tulips over 100ft. Grind all stumps. Everything climbed and carted out via a 4 wheeler with a trailer and log cart. One chipper and one crane for the wood about 300+ ft from the work area.
> 
> I thought it was a competetive price but there are guys around here that will go a lot lower on that one so we'll see



I've found the guys who tend to go lower use Steiners instead of 4 wheelers.


----------



## tree md

Here is a clip from today. I videoed in short clips as they are easier to manage and upload... But forgot to turn my camera on on a bunch of stuff... I tend to focus more on the work than trying to show out.

Contour | Stories | FILE0046


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Here is a clip from today. I videoed in short clips as they are easier to manage and upload... But forgot to turn my camera on on a bunch of stuff... I tend to focus more on the work than trying to show out.
> 
> Contour | Stories | FILE0046



Larry is that held on with a strap or is it screwed into the hard hat?


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Larry is that held on with a strap or is it screwed into the hard hat?



I am using the headband mount for mine, as I have little clip like holders that are designed to hold a headlamp in place on my helmet. I have a few various mounts that came with the camera that mount directly on the helmet with adhesive, just haven't needed them. I got the headband mount because I got to camera to use for bow hunting as well.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*hackberry storm removal*

Last wind storm busted large limb onto garage. Sunday calling for 40mph wind gust. Home owner decided to remove tree. Post pics latter..


----------



## tree md

Another work clip:

Contour | Stories | FILE0047

Can't sleep as we have wildfires on either side of us. Can barely see outside it is so smokey. Just saw a semi hauling two tankers of water down the hill so I imaging it's a pretty big one. Can't sleep with all that mess going on so I might as well upload some more videos.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Another work clip:
> 
> Contour | Stories | FILE0047
> 
> Can't sleep as we have wildfires on either side of us. Can barely see outside it is so smokey. Just saw a semi hauling two tankers of water down the hill so I imaging it's a pretty big one. Can't sleep with all that mess going on so I might as well upload some more videos.



I have to say you must be a good dude to work for. I am sure you chew some ass when needed but your pretty good with the positive reinforcement also. I understand your training newer help but I would guess its kind of habit also. People will work pretty hard for less pay with someone like that. More so then they would for better pay with someone that rips their head off constantly for no reason. Of course as I said when an ass chewing is needed then its needed. 

Nice clips by the way... now grow out the mullet and toss us some full takedown videos


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Nice vids Tree MD.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> think it is against the bylaws to get hard while on the forum
> 
> just sayin :msp_rolleyes:



Very funny. I'll let that comment slide because I know you're the sensitive type with the thinner skin... I wouldn't want ya to go scurrying off again on account of me. Lol. 

Larry, your videos are still pissing me off... just upload that #### to you tube already!!


----------



## treevet

Nice vids Larry. I know it is hard unless you pay full attention to the whole production, not to do what you orig. intend to do while giving the job a hun percent attention. 

Here are a few vids of a job we did last week. Started the job the afternoon before the vids after td'ing a bunch of other front trees. This (half) tree whas embedded in the side of the pool house and was cracking structural members. 

Just a routine job but you can see the bulk of the weight was over the roof (on vid 004) and I accidently erased the trunk drop which had to turn quite a bit to not doze into the roof and building which it was leaning into.. We cranked it sideways, made an appropriate notch and had to get the exact back cut with my gm watching with the 880 so as not to get 

not enough cut so it would hold wood and def. go into the building or cut too far and have a cut into the siding of the building that would have to be paid for by us... 

Just a cheapo cam Fuji Finepix 40 I believe but nice in that you can join clips together (I joined 2 of them together backwards lol....showing the stub after the log (003)...and you can also edit footage from the front and end of the vid in the cam.

Weirdest part of the job was while doing this day's work the son, Michael and his fiance came out to chat with us, real nice people, and let the dogs run. He had the flue. That night he died. To make matters worse the homeowner's husband had also recently died from similar circumstances. Gutwrenching tragedy.


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;wRq6vr_Elc0]http://youtu.be/wRq6vr_Elc0[/video]


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;PIuetqZEzSs]http://youtu.be/PIuetqZEzSs[/video]


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;3AQ9KXjrUrQ]http://youtu.be/3AQ9KXjrUrQ[/video]


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;Z6uW2GBYrM8]http://youtu.be/Z6uW2GBYrM8[/video]


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;iVAkER7lMa8]http://youtu.be/iVAkER7lMa8[/video]


----------



## treevet

Really makes you appreciate how well produced some vids are like Reg's and Mikes when you do your own. I lost 2 vids by accidently deleting and missed folding over the log into the block but then turned the cam while it was hanging there instead of seperating the top drop (bigger than appeared to be) from the log rig. All in all...a perfect job completed, half azz vid production


----------



## tree MDS

Nice job vet!! 

I haven't seen a come along used for treework since the late 80's.. very cool!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Treevet. cool idea with hooking the porty to the comalong like that. i normally just tie as knot. I use my more power puller alot for tree work.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Treevet. cool idea with hooking the porty to the comalong like that. i normally just tie as knot. I use my more power puller alot for tree work.



Thanks mds and 2Tree, we use them (had one on both pull lines) for lots of stuff for pulling and tieing down. Take the hitch out of your pick up or big truck...put a spliced eye lanyard in the hitch...then put the hitch pin in without the hitch. Bowline the porty onto the lanyard and you can cinch up real nice (hooking up the pull down line in the takedown)...making sure to put in a couple of lock offs.


----------



## tree md

Another short clip:

Contour | Stories | FILE0048


----------



## tree MDS

Tractor winch come along (sorry for the boring stills)...
View attachment 227338


----------



## tree md

Gonna have to check out your vids tonite TV, I'm running late. But it is Sunday so I don't mind screwing off and being a little late.

Terrible what happened to your clients on that job. Really sad.

Yeah, it's definitely not as easy to make a vid as you would think. I know there isa way to join my clips together and edit movies but I just haven't had the time to screw with it yet. Another thing is my computer is ancient and my internet is slow so I often loose patience when working with the vids.

Who knows, maybe I'll buy me a new lappy or an apple this week,


----------



## treevet

Nice vid and resolution Larry. You are at the right level with lens. Mine is set up too high and I want to get either what you got or the Hero. Can you take a pict of your helmet cam set up sometime? Microphone is good too. Reg added an accessory mic. He has a Drift. He is getting a lot of banging and movement noises but saw sounds more realistic than without it.


----------



## superjunior

Nice vids TV. curious how you have your camera mounted and also noticed how quietly you were communicating from the tree. Do you guys use radios or do they just have really good hearing?


----------



## treevet

superjunior said:


> Nice vids TV. curious how you have your camera mounted and also noticed how quietly you were communicating from the tree. Do you guys use radios or do they just have really good hearing?



Just me and my gm (maybe 5,6 years time in with me) most of the time and he can read my mind by now as you can hear at one point when he finishes my sentence.

This is what I have been using most of the time and also have a Kodak Playsport, which is waterproof. The Fuji is waterproof, shockproof, dirtproof etc, and cost all of $129. It has a lower profile than the Kodak. Have tried it on my Petzl Vertex but cannot get the lens lined up right to get where my eyes are looking.


----------



## treevet

View attachment 227341


sometimes the attach thing is not on top of post (prob hit quick reply)


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> View attachment 227341
> 
> 
> sometimes the attach thing is not on top of post (prob hit quick reply)



Lol, your neck doesn't get sore up there with that thing?? No chin strap either? Lol...


----------



## Jumper

Spent the day working for Habitat for Humanity at their Anderson Gardens site.....an enjoyable one but for a busybody, nosy, bossy yappy woman who swung hard at strike three and struck out getting a severe telling off in the process. I just do not get some (fortunately a small few) people's need to get involved with everyone else's business. Ignorant she-dog. 

I also volunteered to coord the lunch when it arrived so gave that trailer a considerable mucking out(which is where I encountered the dragon lady for the second time, she was pissed I had moved her hat and coffee mugs to clean off the tables-damn lucky I did not throw them out), and in the process ended up with a very large aluminum tray of pasta which I cooled off immediately and will recycle into individual portions for The Mosaic Centre, a walk in centre I occasionally cook for....it seemed a waste to toss it all as it had just been delivered fresh from a restaurant.


----------



## treevet

not heavy...some things just work. What else can I say?

You need to get outta the Stone Ages and post up some vid son. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tree MDS

Jumper said:


> Spent the day working for Habitat for Humanity at their Anderson Gardens site.....an enjoyable one but for a busybody, nosy, bossy yappy woman who swung hard at strike three and struck out getting a severe telling off in the process. I just do not get some (fortunately a small few) people's need to get involved with everyone else's business. Ignorant she-dog.
> 
> I also volunteered to coord the lunch when it arrived so gave that trailer a considerable mucking out(which is where I encountered the dragon lady for the second time, she was pissed I had moved her hat and coffee mugs to clean off the tables-damn lucky I did not throw them out), and in the process ended up with a very large aluminum tray of pasta which I cooled off immediately and will recycle into individual portions for The Mosaic Centre, a walk in centre I occasionally cook for....it seemed a waste to toss it all as it had just been delivered fresh from a restaurant.



What does a gig like this pay.. or are you rich and don't need money? What's the deal??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I would love to get a camera and post up some vids, but they would be pretty boring, same old same old.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> not heavy...some things just work. What else can I say?
> 
> You need to get outta the Stone Ages and post up some vid son. :biggrinbounce2:



Honestly, I had thought about it years ago, I don't really have the desire for it anymore. I like watching what you guys put up though (when I can view them, that is).


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> [video=youtube_share;iVAkER7lMa8]http://youtu.be/iVAkER7lMa8[/video]



Wow a 33 second video , it was longer and more intriguing then the other 100:msp_mad:, one kernel of popcorn actually popped in the microwave , I guess it must be out out west thing since the last guy i saw use a come a long on a tree was AA and well thats all there is to say about that , but ol vet sure likes the fishing pole spool too


----------



## Jumper

tree MDS said:


> What does a gig like this pay.. or are you rich and don't need money? What's the deal??



Nothing except for a free lunch, strictly on a volunteer basis though the site supervisor and crew leads are on salary.....not rich, I am retired military and have a pension, and do this to keep busy when I am not working at something else. I am not much of a carpenter but now know how to make stairs!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Tractor winch come along (sorry for the boring stills)...
> View attachment 227338



Holy #### manimal ,that is some sick ass rigging man


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would love to get a camera and post up some vids, but they would be pretty boring, same old same old.




ah they're all pretty boring esp when you are watching what you do all the time. nice to not see it done wrong like Aenalist tho. HO said when we started, how you gonna get that huge tree down without damaging the poolhouse. the trunk is stuck in the building and all the weight is over the building too. Told here I'd take a vid, she was real happy. Then tragedy hit for her.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> think it is against the bylaws to get hard while on the forum
> 
> just sayin :msp_rolleyes:



well last month they were looking for an auditor to monitor that I instantly thought of you weird huh ?????


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Holy #### manimal ,that is some sick ass rigging man



Lol. Thanks man. I am still waiting to see the vids of some hard core trash can rigging outta you! Hahaha.


----------



## treevet

Flatulence just flowed into the site.


----------



## superjunior

been trying to get some vids up but the install program for my new nikon hates me, or I hate it, think its mutual. So I've been switching the memory card from the nikon to my old canon and it uploads the pics but no vids...I hate technology!..


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Flatulence just flowed into the site.


That may actually be someones hangover breath ....


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree md said:


> Here is a clip from today. I videoed in short clips as they are easier to manage and upload... But forgot to turn my camera on on a bunch of stuff... I tend to focus more on the work than trying to show out.
> 
> Contour | Stories | FILE0046



Thanks for the vids Larry.

I've missed some of my best rigging by forgetting to turn the camera on because I stay focused on the work.

For editing, I use Cyberlink Powerdirector 9. I don't remember how much it cost but to me it was worth it to have decent videos on my website. It is very time consuming though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Flatulence just flowed into the site.



I guess I should get new lap top. 
I don't have a smell feature, 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## ddhlakebound

treevet said:


> Thanks mds and 2Tree, we use them (had one on both pull lines) for lots of stuff for pulling and tieing down. Take the hitch out of your pick up or big truck...put a spliced eye lanyard in the hitch...then put the hitch pin in without the hitch. Bowline the porty onto the lanyard and you can cinch up real nice (hooking up the pull down line in the takedown)...making sure to put in a couple of lock offs.



I've taken to just dropping the porty into the pintle hitch and locking it closed (my pintle has a 2" ball) the porty stays locked into the neck of the ball. No tight bend radius over the hitch pin, and one less piece in the rigging chain. Super quick too.


----------



## TreeAce

Cool videos guys. I was watching some of Regs also. was that a remote on his wrist? There was a link to the camera he was using and it def looked nice. But I also like the idea of lower price which I am thinking some of you guys have. the picture quality looked good if not great in both TV and TreeMDs so what are you guys using? I am sure the info is right in front of me but I dont see it lol. I also like the idea of a strap for the cam to helmet.


----------



## superjunior

Think I got the nikon program figured out but having a camera swinging around my neck makes for some piss poor vids lol. Here's one we did last week, pretty boring but haven't done anything real technical lately. looks like ya just click on the pick and it plays


----------



## tree MDS

I just use my first generation Droid.

Here's a pic of the smaller top wood (good size reference with the ground guy). A lot more shock load with the higher stuff though...
View attachment 227396


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> I just use my first generation Droid.
> 
> Here's a pic of the smaller top wood (good size reference with the ground guy). A lot more shock load with the higher stuff though...
> View attachment 227396



nice. Hows the chipper coming along?


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> nice. Hows the chipper coming along?


Hey, I posted the listing for the Chardon Urban Forester job on the Employment forum. If you know any CAs in the area who might be looking please pass it along. Might be a good part time gig. 
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> nice. Hows the chipper coming along?



Thanks!

As far as the chipper goes, I'm gonna call the dealer tomorrow, and see about the welding it really needs. Then it'll be mint, I figure! Lol.

Big hold up on the blasting/paint part though!!


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> Hey, I posted the listing for the Chardon Urban Forester job on the Employment forum. If you know any CAs in the area who might be looking please pass it along. Might be a good part time gig.
> Phil



I'll keep my ears open for ya my friend, but I'm having a hard enough time just trying to find a climber LOL


tree MDS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As far as the chipper goes, I'm gonna call the dealer tomorrow, and see about the welding it really needs. Then it'll be mint, I figure! Lol.
> 
> Big hold up on the blasting/paint part though!!



bandit chippers are pretty enough, I can't wait to see the progress with the green. updates please..


----------



## ozzy42

tree MDS said:


> I just use my first generation Droid.
> 
> Here's a pic of the smaller top wood (good size reference with the ground guy). A lot more shock load with the higher stuff though...
> View attachment 227396



Ain't that the job you posted a month or two ago??
It was uphill both ways if I recall right.:hmm3grin2orange:


Nice pic.


Like a lot of others, I have nothing exciting to post right now. Just boring monotonous crap.
Got a live oak week after next to kill.It's got 18- 20 in of spar literally pushing down an inch or two on the roof edge, then goes up over the center of the house.
Pics are a must on this one , so as to document the damage to the roof before we start.
Been down that road before.Not going there again.


----------



## tree md

One for Matt...

Pink Floyd - Fearless - YouTube


----------



## treeman82

Had tons of fun today, had to help a friend of a friend out with some trees at his new house. About an hour away from my friend's house, same from my yard. Had my friend and his buddy grounding for me. Got a couple bucks for my time, nothing to go nuts over though. Did a 24" DBH rotten red maple over the house that had to be rigged down. After that was done I asked about the 2 other rotten ones behind the house, the kid was hemming and hawing, my friend tells him that he should have it done now, because odds are I won't come back. So we did those 2, plus I got 1 busted branch out of a silver maple. Finished at 6:00, dumped the chips off around 7:15. Had one neighbor come over today asking about a big tree at his place up the road, told him sorry I can't help you, get somebody closer. On the bright side of things I did get confirmation from the Italian Army for next weekend. Should be a blast if I can keep my cool.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> [video=youtube_share;3AQ9KXjrUrQ]http://youtu.be/3AQ9KXjrUrQ[/video]



Nice vet i hate when groundy don't give it slack, puts you in danger! Anyway bro I figured you would be using knotless rigging except for the big stuff. I have sped my operations greatly on multiples buy using them. I carry ten slings up, first cut is a stopper lol then slide them puppys down till I figure I'm at swl limit and holler, lower lol. I love watching ten limbs fold up in a minute and not waiting ten times for the groundy to untie:monkey:

Btw you use that wraptor much ? I sure do lol, I love that contraption, going to do a big sycamore with it soon and may use it tomorrow instead of bucket. I sorta almost rather use my wraptor many times.


----------



## tree md

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have to say you must be a good dude to work for. I am sure you chew some ass when needed but your pretty good with the positive reinforcement also. I understand your training newer help but I would guess its kind of habit also. People will work pretty hard for less pay with someone like that. More so then they would for better pay with someone that rips their head off constantly for no reason. Of course as I said when an ass chewing is needed then its needed.
> 
> Nice clips by the way... now grow out the mullet and toss us some full takedown videos



Thanks SOM, BTW, I have a couple of clips of me chewing some serious ass... As you can tell, I am training new personnel on the ropes and for the most part he is doing an excellent job and I like to let him know what I want him to repeat through "positive reinforcement". Problem is, he thinks it's the same scenario every time... Not so in tree work. If I tell you to let it run one time, I may want you to hold the work the next time... He raked the roof of that house with a big limb because he was trying to replicate the last scenario when we needed to let it run... I chewed his ass really good about that and have the whole deal on film but would never show it or anything else that shows me correcting a worker. He told me he was trying to keep the work away from me or coming back on me; that was he reason for letting it run and I cannot be mad at him for that (although I was at the time). There was no damage and I felt like a real ass for yelling at him when he was doing exactly what I told him to do with the last scenario. I also have some footage of me cussing out my new climber and coaxing him up the tree... You will never see me post vids of my guys in situations like that. One thing about the vid camera, it will make you see what kind of boss you are and you might not like what you see. I will not show any vids of me being an A-hole because it's embarrassing to me.


----------



## socaltreeman

*your just a flat lander not like us mountain boys u sure dont like the cold*



beastmaster said:


> I left down town riverside this morning in a short sleeve shirt and my lite boots, headed up the mountain to do three removals. bye 9:00 am I was up in the top of a pine when the wind kicked up and it started snowing, hailing and sleeting all at the same time. Temp. dropped 30 degrees. They wanted me to chunk out two pines and a cedar next to a house, there was a hi way and HV wires down hill, but it was so cold I was inspired to figure out a way to drop those suckers. I took a big top out of the one I was in so it couldn't roll down hill. then dropped it and rest of them across a small road so they landed on the bank on the other side all up hill.
> I get paid by the hour for that company and normally will do what-ever they ask(they do some strange stuff sometimes)but today I just wanted to get out of there before I froze to death. I was home by two.



Im wearing a t shirt and you've got gloves and two jackets lol love ya wade


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Catching up on some paperwork, then sharpening some saw chains and greenteeth. Gonna have the new hire stop by and fill out paperwork and get him familiar with the GCRS for my locust job tomorrow.


----------



## NCTREE

socaltreeman said:


> Im wearing a t shirt and you've got gloves and two jackets lol love ya wade



If im a flat lander than your a hillbilly but let me tell you ive climbed some big mountains.:msp_tongue: When I lived in northern pa the locos used to used this phrase all the time. It made me laugh cause while they were sitting at the smoked filled bar calling me a flatlander I was just thinking how stupid they were for being where they are at while I just got back from climbing mt washington with a 40 lbs pack on.


----------



## tree MDS

ozzy42 said:


> Ain't that the job you posted a month or two ago??
> It was uphill both ways if I recall right.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Nice pic.
> 
> 
> Like a lot of others, I have nothing exciting to post right now. Just boring monotonous crap.
> Got a live oak week after next to kill.It's got 18- 20 in of spar literally pushing down an inch or two on the roof edge, then goes up over the center of the house.
> Pics are a must on this one , so as to document the damage to the roof before we start.
> Been down that road before.Not going there again.



Yeah, FTR that tree had me crying like a little #####. It seemed like everyone was deaf.. I mean what's so complicated about "let it run"?? The whole job was annoying me with how difficult it proved to be. I really just wanted a beer and some wood stove action! Lol.

Oh, and I hate having to ##### at my help, but sometimes it just is what it is. These days I find myself apologizing in the next sentence.

Nothing for treework lately, but I just figure its the time of year. In fifteen years of self employment, you kinda notice trends after a while. I can't wait though.. almost ready for the madness again!!


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Nice vet i hate when groundy don't give it slack, puts you in danger! Anyway bro I figured you would be using knotless rigging except for the big stuff. I have sped my operations greatly on multiples buy using them. I carry ten slings up, first cut is a stopper lol then slide them puppys down till I figure I'm at swl limit and holler, lower lol. I love watching ten limbs fold up in a minute and not waiting ten times for the groundy to untie:monkey:
> 
> Btw you use that wraptor much ? I sure do lol, I love that contraption, going to do a big sycamore with it soon and may use it tomorrow instead of bucket. I sorta almost rather use my wraptor many times.



I tried the knotless thang Rope but didn't like the time to get the slings off the belt and choke em and gm send em back up just as simple to me to make a rbowline or timber hitch. If you got multiples to take off at once like a spruce...yes use em if ya got em.

Second year anniversary last month with the Wraptor and been up thousand times prob. Love it to death. Very efficient at setting up and getting rid of it. It is a little magic in a life of toil and sweat. Hey glad I helped you make the decision ...you deserve one imo. Yeah, sometimes esp. if tree is in corner that dern bucket just is in the way to bomb. Free ride up just like in bucket and wide open LZ. 

I am a caveman in some things but stuff like the Wraptor and now my caveman brain is starting to get around the rope wrench. Hey to get exactly the same distance you pull up instead of half in drt...very nice.


----------



## treevet

Any of you guys take credit cards.? I am on the verge of doing it as have had quite a few requests and got a guy from my bank hounding me about it. I know they take quite a bit away from ya but if you earn more with em...???:msp_confused:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Any of you guys take credit cards.? I am on the verge of doing it as have had quite a few requests and got a guy from my bank hounding me about it. I know they take quite a bit away from ya but if you earn more with em...???:msp_confused:



I don't take em, but it seems like a good idea. Hey, if you can take money from people that they don't even have yet, well why not! Lol, I know they get me to spend money I don't have! 

There have been threads about accepting cards somewhere here.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I don't take em, but it seems like a good idea. Hey, if you can take money from people that they don't even have yet, well why not! Lol, I know they get me to spend money I don't have!
> 
> There have been threads about accepting cards somewhere here.



Think they got a new machine you take in the field with you. Ain't free tho I'm sure (read made by Ben Dover lol)


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> Any of you guys take credit cards.? I am on the verge of doing it as have had quite a few requests and got a guy from my bank hounding me about it. I know they take quite a bit away from ya but if you earn more with em...???:msp_confused:



I can take credit cards on my droid 3 smartphone. I use intuit's go payment. It works pretty good. They have two options for you to choose. 1 you can have no fee but you pay a little bit more. 2 you pay a monthly fee and the percentage they take off is cheaper. I like being able to charge the customer as i stand at there door. That way, I dont have there cc number writen down. You just type in or swipe there card, process it, they sign with there finger on the screen and then you can email them a reciept. Its so slick. My friend has one threw the bank and he always has to write there info down or call them when he gets home. During the snow storm in oct, I got paid a total of $1500 on cc and they took around $60 for the fees.


----------



## sgreanbeans

@ TV, I did, but quit, I do not have enough action with it, most people write a check, plus, they entice you in with good rates, then send ya a little letter telling you to get ready to bend over. We switched to Pay Pal, wife set it up, have not used it yet (again, little action) but my cuz uses it and loves it. I guess I can do it from my I-Phone, so I am sure they have a app for all smartphone's. As I understand it, it goes straight into the account, no "grace" period at the merchant company, so they cant hold your money and make interest off it, which is what they do. Quick books was the worst, high fees, long wait.

Was supposed to go kill a maple, went over last night to double check the approach, talk to lady, she tells me to hold off, and I need to talk too her dad first. Seems someone came in lower than me...........AFTER WE AGREED. I would say WTF? but that crap doesn't surprise me anymore. Peeps are holding on to their coin as much as they can. Curious about who and how much the other one is, will find out today. What makes me mad is they could have called me. If I didn't go over there, I would have pulled up today with the whole package and wasted my time and fuel. So we are going to hang here, wait for this guy, get some lot work done (killed my gravel lot with the plow!). Cant say that I am to upset about it, was up at 1 today with the neck and back. So a easy day would be ok.

@MD, I was always told "Praise in Public, Punish in Private" I have always stuck to that but sometimes, ya just need to do it on the spot. The only time I loose my cool is when they do something unsafe,to me, but mainly when they put themselves in harms way. I don't know if I could live with myself if a kids got killed on my watch. Rarely happens, the brain farts,but when it does, I don't play around with them. Hard, fast and loud, kinda polarizes them for a second, because they realize that they got into trouble over their own well being. The "he actually cares about us" thing sets in and I make them feel like they let me down, then you have them where you want them, where they fear your disappointment more so than your wrath.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> I can take credit cards on my droid 3 smartphone. I use intuit's go payment. It works pretty good. They have two options for you to choose. 1 you can have no fee but you pay a little bit more. 2 you pay a monthly fee and the percentage they take off is cheaper. I like being able to charge the customer as i stand at there door. That way, I dont have there cc number writen down. You just type in or swipe there card, process it, they sign with there finger on the screen and then you can email them a reciept. Its so slick. My friend has one threw the bank and he always has to write there info down or call them when he gets home. During the snow storm in oct, I got paid a total of $1500 on cc and they took around $60 for the fees.



Your smart phone actually has a slot to swipe a card in it? $60 for 15 hun= great.


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> Think they got a new machine you take in the field with you. Ain't free tho I'm sure (read made by Ben Dover lol)



Check out squareup.com it maybe useful for you. I have it and it works fine. they rip me for 2.75% . Not to bad


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I havent had any bad experiences with go payment yet. I get my money from them in like 3-4 days. Same time as it would take for a check to clear the bank. To each his own.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> @ TV, I did, but quit, I do not have enough action with it, most people write a check, plus, they entice you in with good rates, then send ya a little letter telling you to get ready to bend over. We switched to Pay Pal, wife set it up, have not used it .



Yeah beans, but like mds said...the main thing is gettin em to pay your bill when they don't even have the money. Not so with paypal.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Yeah beans, but like mds said...the main thing is gettin em to pay your bill when they don't even have the money. Not so with paypal.



Oh reeeeaaaaallllly, that I did not know..............not good, on that.............like crackheads on welfare:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Grace Tree

treevet said:


> Yeah beans, but like mds said...the main thing is gettin em to pay your bill when they don't even have the money. Not so with paypal.



How that? PP is credit card backed so they're still drawing against they're cc. It's just that PP does the bank transfer. We did a couple hundred $$ on Paypal when we sold on ebay. We would just have it sent to an isolated bank account and then transfer out of that account every day or when it reached a certain amount so PP couldn't put a hold on the money if there was a dispute. 'Probably can't do that anymore but who knows. Paypal was free for the first year or two. 
Phil


----------



## Bigus Termitius

*1890 demo take 3*

Heading out with the 1890 on some ash removals today. It is an impressive machine, but I do miss the feedwheels and the winch system of the vermeer. The bandit could use some work in those departments. Other than that it is a ultra smooth powerful machine. I'm very pleased overall. I filled the box of the superduty with a hard maple on saturday. The ride home alone has me convinced that it is too much machine for now. I was heavvvvy. I know I need a larger chip truck if I go this route for a couple of reasons, but it's been fun. I'd really like to take on the 1390hd for a few days and see how it goes. I still think it's one of the best power to weight/capacity ratio units out there. Either way, I see a mini skidder with a grapple to feed the thing in the forecast.


----------



## swyman

*Pimped again*

Had that storm blow through Friday night but with minimal damage in the area. Got two calls for trees on houses, both pine. Missed out on the one and the other a kid I went to school with is a builder. The tree landed on the roof and the builder already had it off and laying on the ground so he could inspect the roof. He wanted me to bid it to his business and reference the HO and address and he was going to turn into insurance to clean up the rest and grind the stump. Went by yesterday and everything was cleaned up but stump. I have bid around 8 insurance jobs this past season and only got 1 of them. Frustrating, is this the norm?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

swyman said:


> Had that storm blow through Friday night but with minimal damage in the area. Got two calls for trees on houses, both pine. Missed out on the one and the other a kid I went to school with is a builder. The tree landed on the roof and the builder already had it off and laying on the ground so he could inspect the roof. He wanted me to bid it to his business and reference the HO and address and he was going to turn into insurance to clean up the rest and grind the stump. Went by yesterday and everything was cleaned up but stump. I have bid around 8 insurance jobs this past season and only got 1 of them. Frustrating, is this the norm?



Its just so amazing how many quotes people will get will theres a tree laying on there roof. Bunch of tight asses.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Heading out with the 1890 on some ash removals today. It is an impressive machine, but I do miss the feedwheels and the winch system of the vermeer. The bandit could use some work in those departments. Other than that it is a ultra smooth powerful machine. I'm very pleased overall. I filled the box of the superduty with a hard maple on saturday. The ride home alone has me convinced that it is too much machine for now. I was heavvvvy. I know I need a larger chip truck if I go this route for a couple of reasons, but it's been fun. I'd really like to take on the 1390hd for a few days and see how it goes. I still think it's one of the best power to weight/capacity ratio units out there. Either way, I see a mini skidder with a grapple to feed the thing in the forecast.



There's a dealer up in MA that has a 1390 he tried to sell me. It's got a cat engine.. not sure of the HP, but he sounded like he's trying to get out from under it. Might be a good deal for you... I know it was mid to low 30's (can't remember). PM me if you're interested, I got his cell # somewhere.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> There's a dealer up in MA that has a 1390 he tried to sell me. It's got a cat engine.. not sure of the HP, but he sounded like he's trying to get out from under it. Might be a good deal for you... I know it was mid to low 30's (can't remember). PM me if you're interested, I got his cell # somewhere.



Thanks man, I'm trying to steer clear of the cat mill for a couple of reasons, looking at perkins or deere if possible. If I rent one for 6 mo then I'm looking at financing from the mid thirties once the rental costs have been applied.


----------



## dbl612

*engines*



Bigus Termitius said:


> Thanks man, I'm trying to steer clear of the cat mill for a couple of reasons, looking at perkins or deere if possible. If I rent one for 6 mo then I'm looking at financing from the mid thirties once the rental costs have been applied.


perkins is all part of cat for quite a while now.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I tried the knotless thang Rope but didn't like the time to get the slings off the belt and choke em and gm send em back up just as simple to me to make a rbowline or timber hitch. If you got multiples to take off at once like a spruce...yes use em if ya got em.
> 
> Second year anniversary last month with the Wraptor and been up thousand times prob. Love it to death. Very efficient at setting up and getting rid of it. It is a little magic in a life of toil and sweat. Hey glad I helped you make the decision ...you deserve one imo. Yeah, sometimes esp. if tree is in corner that dern bucket just is in the way to bomb. Free ride up just like in bucket and wide open LZ.
> 
> I am a caveman in some things but stuff like the Wraptor and now my caveman brain is starting to get around the rope wrench. Hey to get exactly the same distance you pull up instead of half in drt...very nice.



Lmao well I understand caveman, being old school for over two decades, just a couple years trying new stuff! I sorta tried the rad but the wraptor was in the mail so the gri gri ended up being my tie in to the machine with about thirteen feet of maneuver rope and stopper knot so dont get ugly lol. I can still body thrust 35 feet but why when they have better tools to reduce fatigue, I'm going to use them  Ok waiting on my wife to get back so can go do three trees


----------



## deevo

Had a long 2 days doing storm work, got another 2 maples on houses to do tomorrow, will try and get some pics, it's all insurance work, so we are just moving from one to the other! Going to be a good week$$$$$$$!!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

dbl612 said:


> perkins is all part of cat for quite a while now.



While that may be the case, since '98, the Bandit dealer here is looking to be a perkins dealer as they were denied by CAT. (It's my understanding that CAT protects its "CAT" distributors this way.) And in addition, an equipment dealer here in town is already a perkins dealer. So access, for me, is a bit better with this line. I'd rather a deere, but this way I keep it all under one roof.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

93.3 hrs in and the starter relay switch shot craps on the CAT powered 1890 this am. lost the better part of the day, but at least they got it in and swapped in a 100 amp unit from an IH 1066. Found out there is no feeder wheel speed adjustment option with this machine. They're moving a bit fast for being a "hand fed" unit, sure would be nice to slow it down some. Sold some tree work and hit the road to pick up some 10 lug 16s for the super duty. Hard to find those, but now I've got backups. Tire shops aren't always open when I am.

Hittin the hay, starting early in the am.


----------



## beastmaster

I trimmed three iron bark Euc's today. They were all three in a row. I put my SRT line over the top of the tallest one and was able to do must of the job from there Some jobs are just made for SRTing. 
I wore another climber out. The death blow was after lunch when he had to air hump 50 ft. I used my RAD's and footlocked up the same height, never broke a sweat. Can't wait to get a tree wrench, and take it to the next leval. 
It was almost 80 deg. today, early spring is so cold here in so. Calif.


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Did you get it? Or do you think you will? I dont think you would around here. But then again what are you bringing to the fight besides 6 guys? Crane? Bucket? How many other trucks? Skid loader? Trailers? With stuff like that then ya maybe. But IDK...there are some LOW ball mofos around here. A couple of them have a crane and a bucket to. Sometimes I swear they will bring in a crane, bucket,chip truck/18inch chipper and a dump truck with either a big stumper or maybe a loader. And work for under 2k a day.



Got it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out in about 20 mins to do a locust removal about 1/4 mile from my house. Drop and leave job. Bad part is its right next to the river and i will probably be getting a breeze off the river this morning. Its only 24 degrees out right now, so its gonna be cold.


----------



## ropensaddle

Off to do the condo's the wonderful condo's of :Eye: Lol I not naming because someone said competition are spies:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Off to do the condo's the wonderful condo's of :Eye: Lol I not naming because someone said competition are spies:hmm3grin2orange:



Well, then you should take the opportunity to tell them to go #### themselves then! lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Looking over my stack of registration renewals this am, and thinking about how much money I've spent on equipment in the last few months. I dumped pretty much every penny I made on that storm back into the equipment/business/shop. These people are gonna pay this year, or they can keep their ####ing trees! No more of this "well so and so said he could do it for such and such..". I'm just gonna tell em "well, sounds like so and so is your man then"! Seriously.. I bet I could make better money whipping weeds and spreading mulch, for christ's sake!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Looking over my stack of registration renewals this am, and thinking about how much money I've spent on equipment in the last few months. I dumped pretty much every penny I made on that storm back into the equipment/business/shop. These people are gonna pay this year, or they can keep their ####ing trees! No more of this "well so and so said he could do it for such and such..". I'm just gonna tell em "well, sounds like so and so is your man then"! Seriously.. I bet I could make better money whipping weeds and spreading mulch, for christ's sake!




:agree2: 

Its just not right that guys can make the same or even better $ who aren't out there risking their lives day in and day out. What we do is very dangerous and a highly specialized skill. Not to mention the cost of quality equip, ins, maint, ect..

Lowballers must die!


----------



## superjunior

Woo-Hoo!! My truck grew my truck grew!!!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Well, then you should take the opportunity to tell them to go #### themselves then! lol.



Yeah. I just had a dude call me, he is like " I have a lower bid but if you can match it i will give the job to you."

I was like " well who is it from and how low are you wanting me to go"

Of course he won't tell me the name even though I said " don't be bashfull" and he won't tell me how low I have to go to beat it so I ask if we are talking fifty or two hundred and he goes " Ok, you are saying you will do it for 200 less, then you have the go ahead.

I was like " Whoa big fella, I never said that, I just asked how low you wanted me to go"

So he was like " well will you do it for that price?"

I was like " For that price you have a better chance of seeing God"

I was cracking up the whole time and I love when I get to use that line. We were argueing about 7 minutes about why he wouldn't tell me the name of the company before I got to my punch line, it was worth every minute and I was surprised he held on that long but if you think that was precious: before he hung up he said " Well it was a pleasure doing business with you anyway"

I said, matter of factly, " Yeah, I know."

Hell I just paid 200 for my new Power Ranger hat so #### him.


----------



## treeclimber101

Did this little pit repair at 8am this morning View attachment 227594
View attachment 227595
View attachment 227596
courtesy of a maple knot that shot right the #### outta the shoot Friday , then off to workie


----------



## treemandan

superjunior said:


> Woo-Hoo!! My truck grew my truck grew!!!



be careful to don't flip that thing into a cheese burger.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Yeah. I just had a dude call me, he is like " I have a lower bid but if you can match it i will give the job to you."
> 
> I was like " well who is it from and how low are you wanting me to go"
> 
> Of course he won't tell me the name even though I said " don't be bashfull" and he won't tell me how low I have to go to beat it so I ask if we are talking fifty or two hundred and he goes " Ok, you are saying you will do it for 200 less, then you have the go ahead.
> 
> I was like " Whoa big fella, I never said that, I just asked how low you wanted me to go"
> 
> So he was like " well will you do it for that price?"
> 
> I was like " For that price you have a better chance of seeing God"
> 
> I was cracking up the whole time and I love when I get to use that line. We were argueing about 7 minutes about why he wouldn't tell me the name of the company before I got to my punch line, it was worth every minute and I was surprised he held on that long but if you think that was precious: before he hung up he said " Well it was a pleasure doing business with you anyway"
> 
> I said, matter of factly, " Yeah, I know."
> 
> Hell I just paid 200 for my new Power Ranger hat so #### him.



hey The Dan where did ya get that Kask helmet from


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Did this little pit repair at 8am this morning View attachment 227594
> View attachment 227595
> View attachment 227596
> courtesy of a maple knot that shot right the #### outta the shoot Friday , then off to workie



I hope it works for you, sometimes they start to get clogged. At least it looks like you can take the shute off and smooth the inside if you have too.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I hope it works for you, sometimes they start to get clogged. At least it looks like you can take the shute off and smooth the inside if you have too.



It clogged once taday , I can get to the inside to weld it , gonna take off the shoot and weld 2 rods together to make a "mega " rod and run a nice stack of dimes around the inside as well .... But that shoot is bookoo bucks so believe me we"ll repair that one


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> hey The Dan where did ya get that Kask helmet from



Penn Hellhole. I really wasn't paying attention but beleive it or not I think I got it for less than Sherril. I just used it today, the visor seems to be cool so far. I did "use" it too, the flak was falling everywhere but I felt nice and tidy under there.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Looking over my stack of registration renewals this am, and thinking about how much money I've spent on equipment in the last few months. I dumped pretty much every penny I made on that storm back into the equipment/business/shop. These people are gonna pay this year, or they can keep their ####ing trees! No more of this "well so and so said he could do it for such and such..". I'm just gonna tell em "well, sounds like so and so is your man then"! Seriously.. I bet I could make better money whipping weeds and spreading mulch, for christ's sake!



Putting all of your money back into your equipment and business is probably about the smartest move you have ever made... At least you can walk out in your lot and see where your money went rather than remembering all of the beer you drank and ho's you spent it on. :hmm3grin2orange:

@Vet

They had a story on the news this morning about that square deal that you plug into your Iphone and scan CC's. The dude who invented it is the same guy who founded Twitter. I know they said it works on Iphones but I'm not sure if it will work on other smart phones. If not, the other phones won't be far behind. It is a flat fee of 2.75%, which is not bad IMO, and the send you the equipment for free. I am thinking of buying a smart phone for just that reason.

I am set up to take CC's through Paypal like Scott. Haven't used it yet though. It is 2.9% flat fee I believe.

Bid 3 jobs today and sold two. Waiting to hear back from my crane guy on the last bid. I want him to look it over and make sure he's got enough boom to reach it before I give the HO a price. Two small jobs to do tomorrow and three more bids to get in. I've got to take out some small ornamentals in the morning and grind two stumps then I have two Pin Oaks to prune in the afternoon.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> It clogged once taday , I can get to the inside to weld it , gonna take off the shoot and weld 2 rods together to make a "mega " rod and run a nice stack of dimes around the inside as well .... But that shoot is bookoo bucks so believe me we"ll repair that one



I wore a hole in my morbark 200 chipper. I cut out a square and welded a new plate in from side to side. Made it out of 1/4" steal so it will last forever.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wore a hole in my morbark 200 chipper. I cut out a square and welded a new plate in from side to side. Made it out of 1/4" steal so it will last forever.



hate to say it but that is probably what ya got to do. Yeah, 101, I wouldn't go welding rods in there, maybe its best you cut out what you did and start fresh.


----------



## NCTREE

Welp! looks like im gonna be in the market for a new truck. Just found out today that my tundra has a design flaw in the tranny that isnt covered under the recall. The over drive bearing is shot and its like a 5g fix. The ####ing worthless piece of #### truck maybe worth 7g if it was fixed. Im not putting a dime into that thing gonna take it to the dealer and let them have it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

A few pics from today. Thanks again Ben for helping me out today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Video from today.
[video=youtube_share;87FTLXTYTz8]http://youtu.be/87FTLXTYTz8[/video]


----------



## Arbor Vision

2treeornot2tree said:


> Video from today.
> [video=youtube_share;87FTLXTYTz8]http://youtu.be/87FTLXTYTz8[/video]



was there room to let run a little?.....looked like a nice little love tap of a jolt.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Not really. The top when it was hanging unside down was in the tops of the trees below. It was a little jolt, but not to bad.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> hate to say it but that is probably what ya got to do. Yeah, 101, I wouldn't go welding rods in there, maybe its best you cut out what you did and start fresh.


No what I meant was I am gonna weld the inside of the shoot to the new plate so there's no gap for #### to get trapped , I need a long arm or a long rod LOL


----------



## Tree Pig

Arbor Vision said:


> was there room to let run a little?.....looked like a nice little love tap of a jolt.



I got to agree looks like you could have let it run a little more... But then again angles and videos can be deceiving. It all got down safely so no worries.


----------



## Arbor Vision

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not really. The top when it was hanging unside down was in the tops of the trees below. It was a little jolt, but not to bad.



It looked a lot worse watching it on my phone compared to watching it on my pc.


----------



## treemandan

Arbor Vision said:


> was there room to let run a little?.....looked like a nice little love tap of a jolt.





Its gonna take a lot more than that to shake Blue Power Ranger. And I gotta say I am really diggin the Kask ( In English Kask means helmet, it Italian, where the helmet is made, kask means a place to store something precious or a big container for wine).
48Inch came down sportin his a couple weeks ago, I really liked the visor set up. And not only is it a suspension type helmet but it got some styrofoam in there soes it can really take a wallop and it helps deaden the sound when things fall on yer head. My old Petzl was like Echo Canyon amplified.

But NO, there was little room to let things run on that crumbly locust. And YES, I consider that a love tap... if that. But its not like I wasn't ready, if you look you can see my left arm hug the spar just over the pulley, the saw is off and in my right hanging low. If I really have to let the saw go then it goes but so far it hasn't. My ropes are tight, my face is above wood, there is no room between me and the spar. The tree would break before I let loose. If I were to kick out I would be able to quickly wrap a leg around the spar. I always keep a defensive stance in every cut. I have seen guys ride spars leaning back on their lanyards and make it look like they were just hanging out... more power to em! Really, if that's how they do it fine with me but I won't set myself up to be a paddle ball.

We were working with a GRCS which was the first time for me, it made things a ####ing breeze! Some lower limbs were right over the roof, the tips were to crumbly to tip tie and crank up whole, I went out and took the tips off, then the GRCS did its trick. After that we were standing up limbs easy. I worked with a Hobbes years ago, the GRCS is way easier to use.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not really. The top when it was hanging unside down was in the tops of the trees below. It was a little jolt, but not to bad.



It was coming down through the trees anyways, let it run. If my groundy did that I would have his a-- and he knows it.


----------



## treeman75

If you knew it wasnt going to run and you were ready its not as bad. Its the ones your not ready for that suck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> It was coming down through the trees anyways, let it run. If my groundy did that I would have his a-- and he knows it.



It got stuck in the trees as it was. If i would have just left it run to the ground it would have been a big mess, and might have also hit my gcrs.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I got to agree looks like you could have let it run a little more... But then again angles and videos can be deceiving. It all got down safely so no worries.



I actually told him to hold it til it stablized. The roof line was right there, gutter sticking out, there was barley room to land stuff with all the other trees and the washed out hill. If it was let run there was a good chance it would have gotten diverted and went towards the house.
People always apologize for shakin me but the way I see it if you knock me off that pole then its my fault... and anybody is welcome to try... but yeeeer not gonna 

Yeah both times I was ragged were my fault. I was pretty green. If you are going to dropping tops onto a pulley then you have to assume the risk and always be prepared for it. I described how I do it, it works well for me. There is only so much a rope man can do and its really not that easy to let stuff run, you have to be good at it , even then things can jolt, they will jolt, you have to plan for it, expect it.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> I actually told him to hold it til it stablized. The roof line was right there, gutter sticking out, there was barley room to land stuff with all the other trees and the washed out hill. If it was let run there was a good chance it would have gotten diverted and went towards the house.
> People always apologize for shakin me but the way I see it if you knock me off that pole then its my fault... and anybody is welcome to try... but yeeeer not gonna
> 
> Yeah both times I was ragged were my fault. I was pretty green. If you are going to dropping tops onto a pulley then you have to assume the risk and always be prepared for it. I described how I do it, it works well for me. There is only so much a rope man can do and its really not that easy to let stuff run, you have to be good at it , even then things can jolt, they will jolt, you have to plan for it, expect it.



Every job is different and calls for different techniques.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> It was coming down through the trees anyways, let it run. If my groundy did that I would have his a-- and he knows it.



That's because yer scairt. You have to relax... well maybe not relax but be ready.

If the piece was let run the tips would have gotten into the tree below which would have sent the butt towards the house. I was just trying to enjoy the great veiw of the Susquehana, not be jerking around fixing gutters.

" if you can't take the jolt, get out of the tree" The Dan, circa: just now.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> That's because yer scairt. You have to relax... well maybe not relax but be ready.
> 
> If the piece was let run the tips would have gotten into the tree below which would have sent the butt towards the house. I was just trying to enjoy the great veiw of the Susquehana, not be jerking around fixing gutters.
> 
> " if you can't take the jolt, get out of the tree" The Dan, circa: just now.



I still remember the first time being bounced and gaffing out, its no fun! You learn to be ready and some are worst than others. You did the right thing shut the saw off and relax!


----------



## treeman75

Tree top gaffing fail - YouTube It coulda been alot worse!


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Welp! looks like im gonna be in the market for a new truck. Just found out today that my tundra has a design flaw in the tranny that isnt covered under the recall. The over drive bearing is shot and its like a 5g fix. The ####ing worthless piece of #### truck maybe worth 7g if it was fixed. Im not putting a dime into that thing gonna take it to the dealer and let them have it.



Wait. What are you going to let them have, the truck or "it"?

I would look into it a little more. You can either find a trans rebuild manual online, at the library or Pep Boys.
You can probably find a shop to put the bearing in while you pop the trans out of the truck and put it back in. 
Its possible that the bearing is not that hard to put in so look over the proceedure yourself first. If you are not taking apart clutch packs you may not need any expensive specialized tools. If there is a bunch of metal in it though the whole thing needs rebuilt. There should be a magnet in the pan, you can drop the pan and have a look.

You can also get an aftermarket warranty, let the truck sit for a spell then file a claim.

You can also start calling Toyota corporate and really laying it on thick in hopes they feel sorry enough for you to do the job for free or a reduced rate. Tell em you break your ass everyday for a living, need the truck to get to work, your wife is sick from the last pregnacy, behind on the mortgage, got syphyliss, etc. Try to sound really pathetic, it works sometimes in cases like this.

I would say try a junk yard trans, they are usually gauranteed but the labor to redo the job is on you and you could be redoing it a few times before you get a good trans.

I'd have to look over the truck to see what is worth doing but if that is all that is wrong with it maybe you should just fix it. If you are not going to buy a brand new truck then whatever you get has the same possibilties as the one you have now.

Oh and sure, a running truck is worth 7K on the market BUT you need a running truck under your ass. What's that worth to YOU? Any 7K truck is liable to blow a trans bearing.

And 5k you spend fixing it goes as a tax deduction, maybe not all of it though, I forget.


----------



## tree md

I gaffed out while dropping a large Pine top over the Summer and got a huge friction burn on my forearm. It sucked. I was getting used to using 5/8 bull line instead of my 3/4 which absorbs a lot more energy. Plus I was working with a green groundy who did not let it run... But on the other hand he did not let it go either... which would have been worse. :yoyo: 

Sometimes the work load must be held in place and a ride must be taken... I kind of like the ride... It's kind of what got me hooked on this work to begin with... :msp_w00t:


----------



## TreeAce

treemandan said:


> That's because yer scairt. You have to relax... well maybe not relax but be ready.
> 
> If the piece was let run the tips would have gotten into the tree below which would have sent the butt towards the house. I was just trying to enjoy the great veiw of the Susquehana, not be jerking around fixing gutters.
> 
> " if you can't take the jolt, get out of the tree" The Dan, circa: just now.



I think it looked just fine. It wasnt that rough at all. Plus "The Dan" had eveything under control up there. It was just regular business if you ask me. The climber said "hold it tight" so thats it. Hold it tight. I may have taken that in two pieces but who knows just from a video. I was actually alittle let down. After reading the posts before watching it I was like "thats it??....oh"


----------



## squad143

Gotta ask. 

What is the false crotch above the GRCS for? 

A redirect? To feed the line straight into the GRCS?


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Tree top gaffing fail - YouTube It coulda been alot worse!



Yeah, he wasn't doing it right. I hope he is now.

And that hit was a hellava lot harder than the one I took today.
I do know guys that can take a hit like that while staying in the position that guy was. I don't have the guts to try.


----------



## treemandan

squad143 said:


> Gotta ask.
> 
> What is the false crotch above the GRCS for?
> 
> A redirect? To feed the line straight into the GRCS?



Yeah, that tree had a pretty good lean opposite the GRCS. I was surprise Jared put the device on that side of the tree. He must have been keeping it in line with the pulley though i think it would have worked OK on the other side where the tail of the lowering line came down. I am just glad I didn't spike his new climbing line.

I don't know what kind of climb line it was, it worked fine, but the lowering line was quite stiff and tricky to set a bowline in.


----------



## squad143

Thanks Dan. I searched another thread and found the answer to my question before I could get back to this thread.

"It is also recomended that a block be placed over the fairlead so that you have a proper angle coming into it. I do this as a matter of course; if the rope is not coming in at a near zero angle, it gets a fairlead pulley or carabiner over the fairlead bar." - JPS comment on the GCRS.

I may have to buy one of these this summer.

Anyone try one with a Sthil gas drill. - may save buying a wraptor.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I put the pulley in to make sure the rope was inline with the top of the gcrs. It actually didnt need it, but it was there, so i used it when we were just lowering smaller branches as a redirect. It was funny when a couple of the piece actually whet up when cut the whole way threw. I decided to put the GCRS on that side because of all the poison vines on the other side. It was really the only part of the tree that had bark. Wasnt my favorite place to put it but it didnt move, and nothing hit it. 

The rigging line is actually half of a new 300' piece of 1/2" kermantal rescue rope. I got it really cheap. Like $40 for $300'. It is a little stiffer, but it is rated for 9,900 lbs mbs.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I gaffed out while dropping a large Pine top over the Summer and got a huge friction burn on my forearm. It sucked. I was getting used to using 5/8 bull line instead of my 3/4 which absorbs a lot more energy. Plus I was working with a green groundy who did not let it run... But on the other hand he did not let it go either... which would have been worse. :yoyo:
> 
> Sometimes the work load must be held in place and a ride must be taken... I kind of like the ride... It's kind of what got me hooked on this work to begin with... :msp_w00t:



How did you get the burn? I sometimes get a little nicked up on my forearm when i hug the spar, I always wear long sleeves and I never look as bad as the groundies.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

squad143 said:


> Anyone try one with a Sthil gas drill. - may save buying a wraptor.



In order to use the gas drill to run you to the top, you would have to put a block in the tree first. I would think it would put a masive amount of friction on the crotch if you tried to just false crotch it. It would work great if you can down to take a break and then had to head back up, using the rigging line and block.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I put the pulley in to make sure the rope was inline with the top of the gcrs. It actually didnt need it, but it was there, so i used it when we were just lowering smaller branches as a redirect. It was funny when a couple of the piece actually whet up when cut the whole way threw. I decided to put the GCRS on that side because of all the poison vines on the other side. It was really the only part of the tree that had bark. Wasnt my favorite place to put it but it didnt move, and nothing hit it.
> 
> The rigging line is actually half of a new 300' piece of 1/2" kermantal rescue rope. I got it really cheap. Like $40 for $300'. It is a little stiffer, but it is rated for 9,900 lbs mbs.



I figured you had your reasons. Yeah I was impressed by how quickly you were able to crank them things up, I was not expecting that entirely. When the one broke it jumped a few feet! 
I haven't come across I tree that I needed to lift like that in awhile. That tree was one that needing lifting, it would have been a lot harder without that cranker upper.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> *How did you get the burn? *I sometimes get a little nicked up on my forearm when i hug the spar, I always wear long sleeves and I never look as bad as the groundies.



Hugging the spar for dear life. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> In order to use the gas drill to run you to the top, you would have to put a block in the tree first. I would think it would put a masive amount of friction on the crotch if you tried to just false crotch it. It would work great if you can down to take a break and then had to head back up, using the rigging line and block.



yeah it beats the piss outta a rope if you don't set it up right. i have seen guys do it regularly and frown on it. I tried it once years ago on a wide smooth barked tree and didn't like it. The way i do it I can be in a system while the pull takes place on just the tail of it. 

On something like we did today i would have went up the rigging, getting pulled. I could have easily tied into my climb line for back up but we tend not to use shoddy rigging equipment.

I had 5 guys tell me they would pull me up a tree, we set a pulley and they tried but couldn't even get me off the ground. It does take a good amount of power to lift a climber.

A lot of people say its dangerous getting pulled up. I say what isn't? Like that tomale in the bar. If she hadn't of left i would have been getting beat up by her boyfriend and drinking martinis right out of the bottle. I am gonna have to get back up there.:msp_thumbup:

Ricky Tree set up his GRCS to pull him up, I think he had good results.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Hugging the spar for dear life. :hmm3grin2orange:



At least it wasn't yer face huh.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well two big leaners at condo down a mile of hedges trimmed i'm tard


----------



## ropensaddle

Tomorrow its dodge golf ball day grinding stumps tee time 6:30 good night friends .


----------



## ropensaddle

Oh and i just climb higher take it out small then ya aint gotter worry about jolts BTW I ever say I love my wraptor


----------



## climber32

Gotta ask.

What is the false crotch above the GRCS for?

A redirect? To feed the line straight into the GRCS?

i have a couple of those CMI blocks, i love them..i use them for all kinds of re-directs, also it with a 9/16 stable braid for everyday rigging.

sorry i am still new this whole forum thing.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

climber32 said:


> Gotta ask.
> 
> What is the false crotch above the GRCS for?
> 
> A redirect? To feed the line straight into the GRCS?
> 
> i have a couple of those CMI blocks, i love them..i use them for all kinds of re-directs, also it with a 9/16 stable braid for everyday rigging.
> 
> sorry i am still new this whole forum thing.



Yes, to keep it staight to GCRS.

Back up to post 15370 and 15371 on previous page

Paul


----------



## tree MDS

Got a couple of estimates later this morning. The phone just started ringing yesterday afternoon. Two calls within an hour or so. I hope it keeps up, can't take much more of the shop! 

The estimates don't sound like anything great, but it shows people are thinking again.


----------



## superjunior

It's starting to pick up here too, got a few new calls this week. I can't believe what a mild winter we've had. Gonna be 65 and sunny today


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> It's starting to pick up here too, got a few new calls this week. I can't believe what a mild winter we've had. Gonna be 65 and sunny today



Nice. How high is that chip box now and what's the length?


----------



## ropensaddle

Yeah mild winter, last summer was brutal. I can only imagine this years; anyway be fun shedding the winter coat :hmm3grin2orange: Well ya'll have a good un, time to go not be able to hear fore lol


----------



## deevo

Day 4 of storm work from yesterday, this wasn't a massive Sugar maple by any means, but the slope of the roof was very steep, large kitchen window right under the one part, couldn't get a crane in, and the neighboring trees weren't the biggest (if your wondering why the block in the one tree wasn't supper high) View attachment 227662
View attachment 227663
View attachment 227664
View attachment 227665
View attachment 227666


----------



## deevo

*few more*

View attachment 227667
View attachment 227668
View attachment 227669
View attachment 227670
View attachment 227671

I had myself and one of my other guys climbing, tied into 2 different trees. The owner just moved in a month ago, this was an insurance job. Owner wants us to come back and take out everything along the side of the house, and 2 big Ash trees in the backyard! Plus another guy was driving by, saw all my trucks, was watching us for a bit, then asked us to remove 2 big arse Ash trees in his front yard! Great start to March!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Nice. How high is that chip box now and what's the length?



thanks. it's 14 ft at the longest part before it jogs up the tool box and just a little over 10 ft tall. Now I just realized I have to fab the gate up higher..


----------



## BigWill1985

I worked from yesterday at 1500 until around 0900 this morning, helping my wife give birth to our first child (Joseph Allen Courtier). We did a natural birth (planned on not doing a spinal block, but were planning on doing a narcotic pain killer). Basically, the times weren't right to get in a dose of pain meds once the labor set in. So, we went natural! Joseph was born at 0527 this morning, at 7lbs 3oz and 19 1/4" long. The delivery was picture perfect, and everyone is recovering great! He came ~1.5 weeks early, but was definitely ready to enter the world!

This seriously made me consider my practices in this job field. I am already extremely safe, but really puts things into perspective now that I not only have to provide for my wife, but also for a child. Really making me put even more thought than normal into being methodical and doing things with an even more serious demeaner. I have always taken pride in our judgement thus far, and have yet to get hurt, hurt anyone else, or damage anything. But, gives me even more reason to prevent mistakes!

Pic will be posted when I can pry my wife's computer outta her hands. She is really bored right now. 

~Will Courtier~


----------



## superjunior

BigWill1985 said:


> I worked from yesterday at 1500 until around 0900 this morning, helping my wife give birth to our first child (Joseph Allen Courtier). We did a natural birth (planned on not doing a spinal block, but were planning on doing a narcotic pain killer). Basically, the times weren't right to get in a dose of pain meds once the labor set in. So, we went natural! Joseph was born at 0527 this morning, at 7lbs 3oz and 19 1/4" long. The delivery was picture perfect, and everyone is recovering great! He came ~1.5 weeks early, but was definitely ready to enter the world!
> 
> This seriously made me consider my practices in this job field. I am already extremely safe, but really puts things into perspective now that I not only have to provide for my wife, but also for a child. Really making me put even more thought than normal into being methodical and doing things with an even more serious demeaner. I have always taken pride in our judgement thus far, and have yet to get hurt, hurt anyone else, or damage anything. But, gives me even more reason to prevent mistakes!
> 
> Pic will be posted when I can pry my wife's computer outta her hands. She is really bored right now.
> 
> ~Will Courtier~



Congratulations to you and the mrs. and welcome to the world Joseph Allen Coutier !!!


----------



## ropensaddle

BigWill1985 said:


> I worked from yesterday at 1500 until around 0900 this morning, helping my wife give birth to our first child (Joseph Allen Courtier). We did a natural birth (planned on not doing a spinal block, but were planning on doing a narcotic pain killer). Basically, the times weren't right to get in a dose of pain meds once the labor set in. So, we went natural! Joseph was born at 0527 this morning, at 7lbs 3oz and 19 1/4" long. The delivery was picture perfect, and everyone is recovering great! He came ~1.5 weeks early, but was definitely ready to enter the world!
> 
> This seriously made me consider my practices in this job field. I am already extremely safe, but really puts things into perspective now that I not only have to provide for my wife, but also for a child. Really making me put even more thought than normal into being methodical and doing things with an even more serious demeaner. I have always taken pride in our judgement thus far, and have yet to get hurt, hurt anyone else, or damage anything. But, gives me even more reason to prevent mistakes!
> 
> Pic will be posted when I can pry my wife's computer outta her hands. She is really bored right now.
> 
> ~Will Courtier~




Congratulations, yes top responsibility always makes a good man think but I'm sure your gonna do fine. Fear is a good thing in moderation, makes one wise !


----------



## BigWill1985

Here's a pic of my son, Joseph Allen Courtier!







~Will Courtier~


----------



## ozzy42

BigWill1985 said:


> Here's a pic of my son, Joseph Allen Courtier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Will Courtier~



Congrats Mom & Dad 

Hardest job you will ever have .And the most rewarding as well.


----------



## H 2 H

BigWill1985 said:


> Here's a pic of my son, Joseph Allen Courtier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Will Courtier~



Congrats


----------



## H 2 H

Nothing like unloading and spliting a pickup load and stacking it in 34 degree weather


It just makes your faucet run whoops I mean nose


----------



## Grace Tree

BigWill1985 said:


> Here's a pic of my son, Joseph Allen Courtier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Will Courtier~



Beautiful, beautiful son.
Congratulations,
Phil


----------



## fishercat

*fantastic!*

Congrats BigWill!

Give my respect to your wife! She sounds tougher than all of us put together!


----------



## superjunior

Sold my stump grinder today. Got the bare steal primered up on the chip truck and its going in the morning to get a brake job, beefier springs installed in the rear and some other little odds and ends fixed. From there its going in for new paint and lettering. Then a couple estimates to do, lady wants a bunch of trees topped to get more light to her pool. Gonna have to talk her into a light crown reduction or removal, she says she doesn't want to lose the privacy but trees are blocking the sun to pool. Sounds like a complete removal and new planting to me :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Slvrmple72

superjunior said:


> thanks. it's 14 ft at the longest part before it jogs up the tool box and just a little over 10 ft tall. Now I just realized I have to fab the gate up higher..



No hunching over to take a whizz :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked with Treemandan and NCtree today. Pics and vids to follow.
[video=youtube_share;fsHn4ucz85U]http://youtu.be/fsHn4ucz85U[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pics of treemandan climbing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

A few more


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCtree with the big saw


----------



## superjunior

Slvrmple72 said:


> No hunching over to take a whizz :msp_thumbup:



LOL, that was the first thing I said when I jumped back there


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Worked with Treemandan and NCtree today. Pics and vids to follow.
> [video=youtube_share;fsHn4ucz85U]http://youtu.be/fsHn4ucz85U[/video]



yeah, did you see me go for the death grip? Thanks for the help gentlemen, you guys made short work of it.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> yeah, did you see me go for the death grip? Thanks for the help gentlemen, you guys made short work of it.



yeah piece of cake with all of jared's toys.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> yeah, did you see me go for the death grip? Thanks for the help gentlemen, you guys made short work of it.



What saw were you using on that cut?
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

*new 200t ebay*

Was just looking at a new stihl ms 200T on ebay and its up to $812.00 and has 22hrs. left to go....unbelievable!!!...and thats not even the shipped price


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> BLUE POWER RANGER GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was like" yer not gonna post that are you, you really are a child aren't you?
> 
> 
> I told her children don't go to work in a 200 hundred dollar power ranger hat then I asked her if she wanted to do it while I wore it... she got up and left:msp_confused:
> 
> I went up to Penn Holo today looking for some Grizzly spliced Bee Line but all they had was straight spliced and it was only 8 mm. They did have another brand of stitch splice but yet again it was only 8 mm.
> The boys up there told me most guys in the area don't like Grizzly and perfer 8mm, I guess I am not like most guys.
> 
> On the way out I took a look at the Kask, they gave me a " deal" on it so I bought it hoping the visor works out. I put it on in the store and prompty attacked the owner. I wasn't able to defeat him cause Red Ranger wouldn't put on his hat and power up. He said that I needed a haircut, I said my wife says the same, he said I should because that would make her happy and that was my job- to make my wife happy. I asked if if his wife asked him to stop hunting would he and that pretty much brought a halt to that particular part of the conversation. They tried to tell me it says in the Bible that men are supposed to have short hair. I asked where did it say that, he asked if I just didn't believe him, I said that I believed him but I think he was reading it wrong.
> 
> So then we cut through some HRC with a set of Felcos and then a bigger pair of loppers- just for the hell of it and once again proved he was wrong. And just because Grizzly splice was " cheaper " didn't mean it was sub standard by any stretch. I think Grizzly is a much better product than straight splice.
> 
> 
> I mean , here on this well worn HRC the inner core and outer sheath have been removed to accomodate the splice where Grizzly retains everything.
> 
> And you want that in 8mm? ####!
> 
> More POWER to ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DAN for making all us look bad with the new kask...oh, and I bet your wife makes you wear it on the short bus so they know who your are..lol


----------



## treevet

don't know wtf's up but I can't get Jarod's and Danno's vid. Just a black screen. My puter has been acting up today tho. Anybody else having this prob?


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> What saw were you using on that cut?
> Jeff



Ok, brace yourself. Are you sitting down? Good. It was a Stihl.














































































MS 200t with a 14 incher. Do we need to call 911?


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Ok, brace yourself. Are you sitting down? Good. It was a Stihl ms 200.....



you radical!


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> yeah piece of cake with all of jared's toys.



The boy has it all. But you had to #### it up rocking the chain on his 88 didn't ya!?

I went back around 7 pm, pushed the client up on the roof and showed him how I almost destroyed his skylight. Them things are like sirens sweetly singing. I also pulled the broken bulb out of the high hat. The damage is minimal but leave it to me to #### up on the little stuff.
I did the same thing about this time last year when I dropped a little piss ass tree on a fence.:bang: Stuff like that really screws up my notion that I am perfect and that is what really bothers me.:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> you radical!



Hell, if I can't strip it out with a 20 then pull a Murphy on the trunk I am going to go home , sit on the porch and call Reg Coates.
Jared notched it down, I can still hear the echo wafting through the valleys of my mind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> don't know wtf's up but I can't get Jarod's and Danno's vid. Just a black screen. My puter has been acting up today tho. Anybody else having this prob?



Yeah, but no, just get a computer that is younger than you! Oh,  
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Oh and i just climb higher take it out small then ya aint gotter worry about jolts BTW I ever say I love my wraptor



that is true. The guy who got ragged dolled in the video was a ham. 

I took a couple more hits today but man I do not hesitate with the death grip.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What are doing with a 14' on it and not getting a bigger saw? I heard that baby crying!!

Jeff :msp_confused:
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, but no, just get a computer that is younger than you! Oh,
> Jeff



dag nabbit handle crank fell offa the side agin:bang:


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Hell, if I can't strip it out with a 20 then pull a Murphy on the trunk I am going to go home , sit on the porch and call Reg Coates.
> Jared notched it down, I can still hear the echo wafting through the valleys of my mind.



I murphied a huge bl locust yesterday. Bracket fungus like elephant years all over the bottom, 50' up blew out a 20" dia. top that was 50' long over a fence. GM said he was having trouble breathing. Told him if it barber chaired and kilt me...the wife woulda paid him not to worry.


----------



## tree md

Busy day. Did my little ornamental removal job and ground five stumps first thing this AM then went and pruned 2 Pin Oaks on another job. Was done by 1:30 with my jobs then met my crane op to look over a removal in the afternoon... Then dropped the bomb on the HO on price. Took three saws in to my guy for repair as I am too busy to do it myself. Rain day tomorrow but I have to help a friend with one of his jobs.

Anyway, here are some more short clips of my removal from over the weekend:

Contour | Stories | FILE0051

Contour | Stories | FILE0052

Contour | Stories | FILE0066


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> What are doing with a 14' on it and not getting a bigger saw? I heard that baby crying!!
> 
> Jeff :msp_confused:
> :hmm3grin2orange:



It might be a 16 I dunno but I wasn't pulling up a bigger saw for one cut. Them little ####ers do some work don't they.


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;mvZ5E5_Uuik]http://youtu.be/mvZ5E5_Uuik[/video]


----------



## tree md

George Jones - Still Doin' Time - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I murphied a huge bl locust yesterday. Bracket fungus like elephant years all over the bottom, 50' up blew out a 20" dia. top that was 50' long over a fence. GM said he was having trouble breathing. Told him if it barber chaired and kilt me...the wife woulda paid him not to worry.



I think I posted the pics, (in the fungi threads), but anyway, they want to get another opinion. I recommended removal due to really high target's. I think they see the cost and obviously want another opinion. It will take 272' of stick it means traffic control and means a lot of light pick's. So i guess this guy is coming in with his finding's. I don't care. He better be able to back up his finding's because I sure can. I have been on this property for 10 year's and I know their history. 
Sorry Dave it this doesn't tie in with your quote, but it made me say it.
Jeff:msp_sneaky:


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I think I posted the pics, (in the fungi threads), but anyway, they want to get another opinion. I recommended removal due to really high target's. I think they see the cost and obviously want another opinion. It will take 272' of stick it means traffic control and means a lot of light pick's. So i guess this guy is coming in with his finding's. I don't care. He better be able to back up his finding's because I sure can. I have been on this property for 10 year's and I know their history.
> Sorry Dave it this doesn't tie in with your quote, but it made me say it.
> Jeff:msp_sneaky:



Last week I put a couple of cables in and lightened the house on a giant A. elm that 1 of three leaders crashed my ho's house, the other side leaning over a meelion dollar 1800's Victorian. Prior to calling me Davey tree came in and Resistographed it and said it was within specs to keep. Hey, Jeff, if this is what you are talking about...I felt great about leaving this giant bean pole as I see it the responsibility ball is firmly in Davey's court. I woulda yanked the pos....all, I mean all...tore up in the base at ground level.


----------



## tree md

Hey, I got a question:

Say you look over a dead or decaying tree that is to be condemned and advise the HO that the only way to remove it with the least possible risk is to crane it out, as there is an obvious week spot/defect that prevents it from being safely rigged from, and the HO go with someone less experienced who tries to remove it by blocking it down and gets hurt/killed, could the HO be held liable?


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Hey, I got a question:
> 
> Say you look over a dead or decaying tree that is to be condemned and advise the HO that the only way to remove it with the least possible risk is to crane it out, as there is an obvious week spot/defect that prevents it from being safely rigged from, and the HO go with someone less experienced who tries to remove it by blocking it down and gets hurt/killed, could the HO be held liable?



I guess you would have to cooperate with the family in the suit if they chose to do so. Courts would decide in regards to negligence/injury. You'd prob. look less than stellar tho. Touchy subject with death involved. You might look the opportunist regardless of your intentions.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I will find the thread and link it if someone don't beat me to it. Euc in the pool are in Del Mar.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I wasn't really thinking in terms of law suit. I was thinking more along the lines of someone getting themselves killed out of desperation for money... Which there seems to be a lot of going on these days.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Hey, I got a question:
> 
> Say you look over a dead or decaying tree that is to be condemned and advise the HO that the only way to remove it with the least possible risk is to crane it out, as there is an obvious week spot/defect that prevents it from being safely rigged from, and the HO go with someone less experienced who tries to remove it by blocking it down and gets hurt/killed, could the HO be held liable?



You trickster! You know the answer to that!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

So anyway, I think I am about to pull the trigger on a new Ipad...

I have been thinking about it all week since I had seen that story on the news the other day about being able to plug one of those Square deals into an Iphone or Ipad and accept credit cards on the spot... Then I saw where they are coming out with a new Ipad this week and it has pretty much made up my mind.

I don't really like smart phones because I don't like the small screens and I don't like packing a laptop around with me... The Ipad seems like a happy medium. Gonna read up on it and do a little research but I have got to do something to be able to access my files and email while in the field... And being able to approve and accept credit cards on the spot is pretty much a deal sealer for me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> So anyway, I think I am about to pull the trigger on a new Ipad...
> 
> I have been thinking about it all week since I had seen that story on the news the other day about being able to plug one of those Square deals into an Iphone or Ipad and accept credit cards on the spot... Then I saw where they are coming out with a new Ipad this week and it has pretty much made up my mind.
> 
> I don't really like smart phones because I don't like the small screens and I don't like packing a laptop around with me... The Ipad seems like a happy medium. Gonna read up on it and do a little research but I have got to do something to be able to access my files and email while in the field... And being able to approve and accept credit cards on the spot is pretty much a deal sealer for me.



Why? You are in Oklahoma! 
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Well, believe it or not, we still do business here just like anywhere else in the world...


----------



## tree md

@vet

Here is a link to that Square deal I was telling you about:

https://squareup.com/square


----------



## fir

yesterday dodged 15ft piece of alder that railed the 65ft boom all the way down till it stove into the truck.bent the rack and cave the middle of roof in. used other boom on other truck and had it strait in no time.not a fun day.


----------



## mr. holden wood

fir said:


> yesterday dodged 15ft piece of alder that railed the 65ft boom all the way down till it stove into the truck.bent the rack and cave the middle of roof in. used other boom on other truck and had it strait in no time.not a fun day.


 Friend of mine with many years of of experience almost got smoked by an alder this week. Even the healthy ones are very sketchey trees, throw a lean into the mix and its dicey fo sure.. Best bet with them is go small and go home.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I murphied a huge bl locust yesterday. Bracket fungus like elephant years all over the bottom, 50' up blew out a 20" dia. top that was 50' long over a fence. GM said he was having trouble breathing. Told him if it barber chaired and kilt me...the wife woulda paid him not to worry.



lmfao I tell them if I die I want them to finish the job they always look puzzled


----------



## fir

mr. holden wood said:


> Friend of mine with many years of of experience almost got smoked by an alder this week. Even the healthy ones are very sketchey trees, throw a lean into the mix and its dicey fo sure.. Best bet with them is go small and go home.


This one was stone dead or it would have been climbed. The boom couldn't reach any farther up and it was a leaner. The guy taking it down is a vet and the boss, it was just a bad thing but the houses are safe now. To add to it we broke most of the limbs off with a bigshot and rope then cut the top with a polesaw and pulled the top in and it almosed went bad the part that hit was part of the stem.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> The boy has it all. But you had to #### it up rocking the chain on his 88 didn't ya!?
> 
> I went back around 7 pm, pushed the client up on the roof and showed him how I almost destroyed his skylight. Them things are like sirens sweetly singing. I also pulled the broken bulb out of the high hat. The damage is minimal but leave it to me to #### up on the little stuff.
> I did the same thing about this time last year when I dropped a little piss ass tree on a fence.:bang: Stuff like that really screws up my notion that I am perfect and that is what really bothers me.:msp_tongue:



leave it up to me to find the cement in the tree its like a magnet. i pity jared that poor sob gonna have fun sharpening it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its not really that bad, i will just run it threw the chain sharpener. It will be new again in like 3 mins.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its not really that bad, i will just run it threw the chain sharpener. It will be new again in like 3 mins.



after riding in the dodge yesterday you had me thinking. i came home and got on the dodge site and started building my new truck. where did you get yours at?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

providence dodge at the buck. Its like 10 mins south of lancaster on 272, right by the buck motorsports park.


----------



## [email protected]

*Congrats!*



BigWill1985 said:


> I worked from yesterday at 1500 until around 0900 this morning, helping my wife give birth to our first child (Joseph Allen Courtier). We did a natural birth (planned on not doing a spinal block, but were planning on doing a narcotic pain killer). Basically, the times weren't right to get in a dose of pain meds once the labor set in. So, we went natural! Joseph was born at 0527 this morning, at 7lbs 3oz and 19 1/4" long. The delivery was picture perfect, and everyone is recovering great! He came ~1.5 weeks early, but was definitely ready to enter the world!
> 
> This seriously made me consider my practices in this job field. I am already extremely safe, but really puts things into perspective now that I not only have to provide for my wife, but also for a child. Really making me put even more thought than normal into being methodical and doing things with an even more serious demeaner. I have always taken pride in our judgement thus far, and have yet to get hurt, hurt anyone else, or damage anything. But, gives me even more reason to prevent mistakes!
> 
> Pic will be posted when I can pry my wife's computer outta her hands. She is really bored right now.
> 
> ~Will Courtier~



Congrats Man!
There's nothing like being a daddy and seeing your own offspring for the very first time
...I know I've had 5.
Regards 
Jake


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> yeah, did you see me go for the death grip? Thanks for the help gentlemen, you guys made short work of it.



Looks like some nice work by all you girls!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Looking at a storm cleanup job from oct later today. Doing some odd and ends, and packing and loading up the bike to head to daytona for bike week.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> @vet
> 
> Here is a link to that Square deal I was telling you about:
> 
> https://squareup.com/square



As they say on "American Pickers" ..."what does something like that cost?" (don't think that $275 is the cost?)


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Friend of mine with many years of of experience almost got smoked by an alder this week. Even the healthy ones are very sketchey trees, throw a lean into the mix and its dicey fo sure.. Best bet with them is go small and go home.



Like to see a pict or two. All we got is small Alder around here. I did find one that was about 70' couple of months ago. Most of em bout 30 feet and skinny.

How big trunk/ht. do they get?


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Looking at a storm cleanup job from oct later today. Doing some odd and ends, and packing and loading up the bike to head to daytona for bike week.



Why don't you ride down? What kinda bike ya got?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> As they say on "American Pickers" ..."what does something like that cost?" (don't think that $275 is the cost?)



What funny is.........they always say they are going to ask double for whatever they pic, BUUUUUUUUL SHINAKE! They mark that stuff waaaaaaaay up! Its funny driving by there all the time, you can tell when they are home, that place is packed with fans, gets to be a PITA if ur trying to get gas next door.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> What funny is.........they always say they are going to ask double for whatever they pic, BUUUUUUUUL SHINAKE! They mark that stuff waaaaaaaay up! Its funny driving by there all the time, you can tell when they are home, that place is packed with fans, gets to be a PITA if ur trying to get gas next door.



They got a lot of weight off the porker (now medium hot) chick. You ever seen her in person?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> Why don't you ride down? What kinda bike ya got?



I take it down in the back of the truck. Its just way easier. I can throw clothes in the back of the truck, and alot more comfortable for a 13.5 hr drive. I am leaving friday morning around 2-3am to beat the traffic in DC. Heres a pic of my bike. My bike has saddle bags and a rear seat backrest / luggage rack. I am gonna get a dresser, but tree toys come first.


----------



## TreeAce

treevet said:


> As they say on "American Pickers" ..."what does something like that cost?" (don't think that $275 is the cost?)



2.75% is what they take from every transaction. The device that plugs into your phone and the service to use it is "free"


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> 2.75% is what they take from every transaction. The device that plugs into your phone and the service to use it is "free"



The device is free? Only prob I got is we are on Nextel. Don't you all do the walkie talkie thing? We couldn't live without em for 8 years or so. Can't see how anybody can be productive without walkie talkies. Military grade too.

This is what I thought the cost in the ad was.

View attachment 227801


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> They got a lot of weight off the porker (now medium hot) chick. You ever seen her in person?



All the time, all of them, I am friends with Rob, Mikes brother and drive by there several times a week. They are all good peeps. She, from what I am told, is really nice and funny. I heard that a lot of guys have tried asking her out, and she shoots them downs pretty hard! Not sure if she is married or anything, just that the local guys are trying to get on the show by dating her. As if she didn't see it coming. Guess some of the shoot downs are epic. They come in and act like they are buying something, then try to flirt with her, she catches on and plays it out, then drops a bomb, guess she takes pleasure in the facial expressions she gets in return, LOL. Again, this is all what I hear, not necessarily true.....but I would bet that it is. The show has done wonders for the town LeClaire, lots of mula heading in the door.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Actually heading that way right now! Later!


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> As they say on "American Pickers" ..."what does something like that cost?" (don't think that $275 is the cost?)



The equipment is free. They say it's just a flat 2.75% fee on every transaction. No monthly fees and no equipment fees sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Grace Tree

I've got one coming. Can't remember the last time someone asked to use a CC but free is free.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

More sandblasting and prepping on the chipper parts that aren't at the dealer's today. We should get some green flying by the end of the day. We haven't really spent that much time working on it yet. It's starting to get somewhere slowly though. PITA, but I guarantee it's gonna look as good as new.. except for the tailgate, which is a little rough (got it straightened out pretty good, and working nice, however). I'm glad I went this route, instead of buying a new machine. This paint job will probably last ten years, so worth it in the long run. 

Looked at those two jobs yesterday, we'll see. One of them was kinda sweet, in the fact that it's two to two and a half days working right on the side of one of the main roads in town, so mad visability. I came recommended by (probably) the biggest residential outfit in my area (they're too busy to do it in the time frame required). I thought that was cool. The owner is a friend of mine and I used to work there.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> The equipment is free. They say it's just a flat 2.75% fee on every transaction. No monthly fees and no equipment fees sounds like a winner to me.





Small Wood said:


> I've got one coming. Can't remember the last time someone asked to use a CC but free is free.
> Phil



You guys got me thinking, I might just jump on the bandwagon here too. I get a lot of requests for cc's and sometimes I think we may have lost a few because it was the first thing the potential customer asked. 

So basically you buy an ipad and the card reader stuff is free? This would have nothing to do with cell phone service would it? Really don't want to alter my cell plan as I've had it through verizon forever. I guess an ipad would be handy in the field too. I wonder how well the little card reader would hold up in a dusty truck environment..


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> after riding in the dodge yesterday you had me thinking. i came home and got on the dodge site and started building my new truck. where did you get yours at?



Just make sure you get one that has a beer cooler for each occupant of the vehicle.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I guess you would have to cooperate with the family in the suit if they chose to do so. Courts would decide in regards to negligence/injury. You'd prob. look less than stellar tho. Touchy subject with death involved. You might look the opportunist regardless of your intentions.



Well this is America, The Land of Oppurtunity.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> You guys got me thinking, I might just jump on the bandwagon here too. I get a lot of requests for cc's and sometimes I think we may have lost a few because it was the first thing the potential customer asked.
> 
> So basically you buy an ipad and the card reader stuff is free? This would have nothing to do with cell phone service would it? Really don't want to alter my cell plan as I've had it through verizon forever. I guess an ipad would be handy in the field too. I wonder how well the little card reader would hold up in a dusty truck environment..



You will need either wifi or a cell phone hotspot to use the ipad to get onto the internet. I just use intuit go payment threw my verion droid 3 phone. The percentage is very simular. I would imagine the other program would work threw your phone too. I don't use the card reader cause it just one more thing to carry with me. You can just type the info into the program.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> You will need either wifi or a cell phone hotspot to use the ipad to get onto the internet. I just use intuit go payment threw my verion droid 3 phone. The percentage is very simular. I would imagine the other program would work threw your phone too. I don't use the card reader cause it just one more thing to carry with me. You can just type the info into the program.



Ok so I get wifi through my cell phone service provider for an ipad? sorry I'm pretty techno illiterate I don't even know what the hell wifi is..:msp_confused:


----------



## superjunior

Watched my super jr pull out the driveway today. Made some money with that little machine, in fact that was the first piece of equipment I ever bought. Oh well, out with the old and in with the new


----------



## luckydad

superjunior said:


> Watched my super jr pull out the driveway today. Made some money with that little machine, in fact that was the first piece of equipment I ever bought. Oh well, out with the old and in with the new



What kind of new grinder did you get?


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Ok so I get wifi through my cell phone service provider for an ipad? sorry I'm pretty techno illiterate I don't even know what the hell wifi is..:msp_confused:



Wifi is a wireless internet connection through a router, like in your home or at a coffee house. Cellular data plans are available through service providers (AT&T and Verizon where the only two listed for the IPad when I ordered it) and provide an always connected option without having to connect through a router or wireless hotspot. If you have a data plan or the ability to add one to your cellular service you could use your phone as a hotspot and connect through it with whatever existing cellular plan you have or add. If not, you can order the IPad with AT&T or Verison data service already preinstalled on the IPad. I ordered AT&T 4G with mine so I can connect anywhere, even when no wireless hotspot is available.

However, that has nothing to do with the Square card reader. That is a totally different deal altogether. As long as you can connect to the internet, you can process CC's. Has nothing to do with who your service is with (as far as I know).


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> You will need either wifi or a cell phone hotspot to use the ipad to get onto the internet. I just use intuit go payment threw my verion droid 3 phone. The percentage is very simular. I would imagine the other program would work threw your phone too. I don't use the card reader cause it just one more thing to carry with me. You can just type the info into the program.



Are there any contracts with these things? I am dropping the company I'm using as soon as my contract is up, they're pulling too much crap to deal with anymore. Their latest is on top of all the other fees, charging $5.00 per transatcion if less than 10 for the month, used to be 10 cents! Just got a year end statement from them, never really added up how much we did but last year was $30K in just CC's.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Go payment has no contracts. I only pay a fee when i charge a cc. I can even take american express but american expresses fees are a little higher.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Wifi is a wireless internet connection through a router, like in your home or at a coffee house. Cellular data plans are available through service providers (AT&T and Verizon where the only two listed for the IPad when I ordered it) and provide an always connected option without having to connect through a router or wireless hotspot. If you have a data plan or the ability to add one to your cellular service you could use your phone as a hotspot and connect through it with whatever existing cellular plan you have or add. If not, you can order the IPad with AT&T or Verison data service already preinstalled on the IPad. I ordered AT&T 4G with mine so I can connect anywhere, even when no wireless hotspot is available.
> 
> However, that has nothing to do with the Square card reader. That is a totally different deal altogether. As long as you can connect to the internet, you can process CC's. Has nothing to do with who your service is with (as far as I know).



thanks for the heads up man. I think their may be an ipad in the near future


----------



## superjunior

luckydad said:


> What kind of new grinder did you get?



It'll be delivered next week, was waiting till the other one sold. It's a Rayco 1635 superjr s.


----------



## TreeAce

I want an Ipad to! In fact, I wanna be able to use a wireless printer set up in my truck for on the spot printed estimates. and like Blakes mentioned, photos with writting on em...oh man I can see it now.........I also wanna have a customer data base with me where ever I go.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I'm happy with my Motorola Xoom.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I bought a wedding ring today. :msp_scared:


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> I bought a wedding ring today. :msp_scared:



congrats!


----------



## [email protected]

*Wow! Congrats!*



Blakesmaster said:


> I bought a wedding ring today. :msp_scared:



Hey, Congratulations, You're manning up!:msp_wink:


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

...been lightly pruning and dead wooding birches for the last few days.... it sucks... those slippery ass trees get so much #### hung up.... got 2 more days of it.... the only good part about the job is that its out in the middle of nowhere situated on a nice ranch surrounded by plum orchards.... today we had a cool show at lunch... this farmer just finished using a disky on a corner of a field and the coopers hawks were circling.... just then a huge jack rabbit came out of the tree line and started running across the dirt field.... those hawks dive bombed the #### out of that rabbit.... but that rabbit was like greased lightning....he juked left and right and was zig zagging around like master... he bolted across five full acres and ran back into the tree line.... i thought he was a goner.... then a few minutes later the stupid bastard did it again!!... and he made it again!... i thought it was cooler then ice cream...


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> I bought a wedding ring today. :msp_scared:



Congrats. I know the feeling. Getting married in aug 11 this year and a baby due oct 30. Been engaged since dec. Guess its a crib before getting a mini skid loader.


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



Jeff, sent you a pm


----------



## deevo

Going to bed, long week, long days, lot's of climbing!.....at least I am shedding off my winter fat! Can't wait to go to Florida soon!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Jeff, sent you a pm



I know, LOL!!! 
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Going to bed, long week, long days, lot's of climbing!.....at least I am shedding off my winter fat! Can't wait to go to Florida soon!:msp_biggrin:



So get off the puter and get to bed!! 
Then tell us what ya did tomorrow!
Then when all look's bad,
We will wait to hear your sorrow.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## derwoodii

Had to craft a Shinny saw fuel plug into a motor oil filler cap plug for my Kolher Ch25S as mine went for a walkabout, it fitted ok after grinding off the screw threads still had to wire it down to keep secure


----------



## reese2011

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's been blowing all day ! 30-60mph i was just in my hot tub and my f-ing catalpa tree lost another leader!!!!!! Ive been grooming this tree for 7 years and hurricane Irene and this storm have f it up sorry for the f bombs but i'm pissed.. coarse last week i went and cleared the crap from irene.now i have to go up again. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tree md

derwoodii said:


> Had to craft a Shinny saw fuel plug into a motor oil filler cap plug for my Kolher Ch25S as mine went for a walkabout, it fitted ok after grinding off the screw threads still had to wire it down to keep secure



Now that's using your head for something other than growing hair on.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



Awww...go jump in an ocean!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Leaving to drive to florida 3.5hrs and I can't fall asleep


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I bought a wedding ring today. :msp_scared:



Congratulations its all down hill now


----------



## beastmaster

Didn't work today. Was going kayak fishing but got called out on a job early in the morning one technical removal and chucking down a pines. Yesterday finished up a big trim job on a massive sycamore that hadn't been trimmed in over a decade. It was a fun job tell I caught one in the face pulling a hanger out. It torpedoed me before I could duck and let it bounce off my helmet.
View attachment 227949


There goes my modeling career. I'll go fishing Sunday I guess.


----------



## RAG66

I pushed my skill set today with 12 alder trees with 4 feet to 10 feet of lean to them, the over all height was about 35-40 feet tall. So in my book that means a heavy lean. I climbed all but 1, all were springy like crazy. My comfort zone was definetly challenged, I'm sort of numb now! No damage to the fence or customers brand new $15,000.00 patio and landscape, I love it when they do all the pretty work then call the tree guy.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Leaving late, but leaving. Florida here i come!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

2treeornot2tree said:


> Leaving late, but leaving. Florida here i come!



Heading down in a week to Punta Gorda, there north of Ft Myers.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

beastmaster said:


> Didn't work today. Was going kayak fishing but got called out on a job early in the morning one technical removal and chucking down a pines. Yesterday finished up a big trim job on a massive sycamore that hadn't been trimmed in over a decade. It was a fun job tell I caught one in the face pulling a hanger out. It torpedoed me before I could duck and let it bounce off my helmet.
> View attachment 227949
> 
> 
> There goes my modeling career. I'll go fishing Sunday I guess.



Hey, I always admit that it's an improvment.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I got one of my silky zubats back!!! Had a climber coming out as a hired gun for me, he didnt have all the bells and whisltes, so I let him go thru my goody bag to set up his gear. Well, he didnt take everything off when we were done and took the saw home. Then he went to jail!! He beat up a dude pretty bad, guy was tring to mess with his girlfriend and some how got hit in the head with a pipe? That happens to guys who mess with others girls. We couldnt get ahold of him and I wanted my brand new silky zubat back! Got ahold of his momma, and sent my guy over to get it, now its home. Sucks, climber is a good guy, just lost his cool when someone was harrasing his women, now he is gone for a year. :msp_angry:

Phone has been going nuts, yesterday I did 6 bids and check a few maintenance accounts. I swear, one older lady has me come once a month starting in March to check her trees, pays me well, but I think she is really just getting me there to look at my butt, its a creepy feeling, having a older lady, always walking behind you , flirting and being all sweet and stuff. To bad she could make 3-4 of me!

Watched my son get mauled by Drew McFedries (UFC) last night in BJJ. Brock gave him hell, for sure, but then ran outa gas, he was trying to get away from Drew, but then Drew would grab an ankle and DRAG him back in, LMMFAO! Brock almost choked him, but then Drew decided enough was a enough and gave him a beatin!

Was going out to remove a dead oak, but my climber, who works a full time gig outside of the tree world, got called in early. I could go up it, but I don't want too, it'll wait. So now we will go do ittybitties


----------



## derwoodii

> There goes my modeling career. I'll go fishing Sunday I guess


.

Narh lad that wee ding will buff right out


----------



## derwoodii

> check her trees, pays me well, but I think she is really just getting me there to look at my butt, its a creepy feeling, having a older lady, always walking behind you , flirting and being all sweet and stuff.




Ha :msp_sneaky: best put on yer chastity belt harness. 
Reminds me of standard reply to the ladys who always ask me. Who should I get to do my trees??
I answer. Lady you get the good looking one, if ya gonna pay bucks for a bloke to turn up yer may as well get the cute ass'd one.


----------



## [email protected]

*I hear ya...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Congrats. I know the feeling. Getting married in aug 11 this year and a baby due oct 30. Been engaged since dec. Guess its a crib before getting a mini skid loader.



Sounds great...a mini skid is prolly in my future too.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Watched my son get mauled by Drew McFedries (UFC) last night in BJJ. Brock gave him hell, for sure, but then ran outa gas, he was trying to get away from Drew, but then Drew would grab an ankle and DRAG him back in, LMMFAO! Brock almost choked him, but then Drew decided enough was a enough and gave him a beatin!



how about that Kampman/Pitbull free fight on Fox week or so ago? What a shocker. Kampman's tough and knows how to win.

Your son named after a ufc fighter beans? McFedries retired?


----------



## treevet

[email protected] said:


> Sounds great...a mini skid is prolly in my future too.



Just finance em and they will pay you back. Mini skid leaves you with tons of energy and gets stuff done faster so you can move on.

Congrats to you and Laura Blakes.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> I bought a wedding ring today. :msp_scared:



Awesome Blakes, do you need all of our addresses so you can mail out the invitations? You can stick me, Squad143 (so we can carpool),Treemandan,Stihl-o-matic, Jeff, NCTREE, TREEMDS, Eddie and Jared at one table! I promise to behave.....for the first hour!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

Finally done with the blasting (for these parts anyway). Today is finish prep, and then epoxy sealer/Imron. Chipper is almost done at the dealer's too. Getting there slowly.

Talked with the boys yesterday, and they're both on board for the season.. told them a week or two. Everything seems to be in order. Sweet!
View attachment 227987


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Finally done with the blasting (for these parts anyway). Today is finish prep, and then epoxy sealer/Imron. Chipper is almost done at the dealer's too. Getting there slowly.
> 
> Talked with the boys yesterday, and they're both on board for the season.. told them a week or two. Everything seems to be in order. Sweet!



Nice work Paul... good to see you cleaned up the shop a little before the shot. I found a picture from before you had the boys pick it up.


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha. Tried to rep ya... I never knew cops could have a sense of humor. Huh, learn something every day..


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> how about that Kampman/Pitbull free fight on Fox week or so ago? What a shocker. Kampman's tough and knows how to win.
> 
> Your son named after a ufc fighter beans? McFedries retired?



I didn't see that one? On Fox? Tonight is the premier of the live show, should be interesting! 
No Brock actually hates Lesnar! Lesnar came to our gym when he first got into MMA, he went around to different gyms to see where he wanted to train. He is not a nice guy, real cocky, talks about himself in the third person like Tim Sylvia. But we already had one big D I C K (Tim). Guess nobody was interested in training him. That's why he had to build his own gym. Lots of people are glad he is gone, all he had was wrestling, his martial arts skill was mediocre at best. If he was my size, I would smoke him, no problem. But size is everything and that's how he won, ever seen his fist, its HUGE! 
Not sure on Drew, he trains, but he hasn't fought in a while, not sure how much the bridge he burnt with Pat is still there. Think he is trying to get in good graces again, guess he left the team a while back, he went to Matt Hughes gym, but that place is going under, if it hasn't already, so he came back, he must have apologized for leaving, because he is back,Pat let him back in. Not sure what happened, I know the rumors, but they are just that.
He is a freaking stud tho, in BJJ, they call him the "best white belt ever", LOL. He has never taken a formal BJJ class, but he smoke's everyone...... every time! I have watched him knockout several world class fighters, in pro class, in the matt room. Bigger guys dont even like sparring with him, he is brutal!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. Tried to rep ya... I never knew cops could have a sense of humor. Huh, learn something every day..



Us city cops are some funny fackers. Its them small town cops and the Troopers you have to watch out for some of them even hate their moms.


----------



## squad143

My wife received a phone call from a guy who saw my videos on YouTube and said he needed a person who climbs trees like I was doing. He hand a "big" dead tree and wanted to know if I would look at the job. Then he asked where we were. My wife said that we are just outside of Toronto. He said "where?" Finally, he found out we were in Canada....... 

He's in Ohio.

My wife kindly told him that he most likely wouldn't be happy with the price we'd have to charge.:hmm3grin2orange:

She told me this story when I got home last night. 

I asked if she got his phone # and she said "no, what for?"

So I could forward the job to my pals on "Arboristsite"! 

Now she knows.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## superjunior

squad143 said:


> My wife received a phone call from a guy who saw my videos on YouTube and said he needed a person who climbs trees like I was doing. He hand a "big" dead tree and wanted to know if I would look at the job. Then he asked where we were. My wife said that we are just outside of Toronto. He said "where?" Finally, he found out we were in Canada.......
> 
> He's in Ohio.
> 
> My wife kindly told him that he most likely wouldn't be happy with the price we'd have to charge.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> She told me this story when I got home last night.
> 
> I asked if she got his phone # and she said "no, what for?"
> 
> So I could forward the job to my pals on "Arboristsite"!
> 
> Now she knows.:msp_biggrin:



Probably one of my dumb ass neighbors lol. Had a guy 2 doors down from me have a tree service from across town come out to trim their trees, when there's 4 or 5 tree services within a mile from their house. Who knows, maybe they're friends with the owner or something


----------



## BigWill1985

Well, the little man is doing great and should be discharged from the labor and delivery ward today. Yesterday he tested borderline for Jaundis, so he was placed under a UV light yesterday afternoon up until about an hour ago. He was not a happy camper by any stretch of the imagination, which made it a tough night for my wife. 

But, all is well now. I am holding him as I type this, and he is sleeping comfortably. He is doing amazing!

My wife is still doing well, although more sore today than she was yesterday. She has only taken Motrin for pain relief (even though Percocet has been offered a few times). She is powering through it and doesn't want the Percocet to transfer to the baby from the milk. 

Thanks to everyone for all of the well wishes. We are looking forward to get home and introduce the little man to all of our animals (3 small dogs and 3 friendly cats). Also have many friends that are excited to come meet him!

On a positive note, the phone has been ringing off the hook since I've been in the hospital. My partner and I knocked out a tiny job yesterday (removed entire crown of a 50' tall Gumball, then felled tree in yard using a cinch line and a rope pulley system to pull it against the wind). Went quick and easy! Had 3-4 new estimate requests, as well as a few calls from estimates we did quite a while back that we had all but forgotten about and weren't ever expecting to hear from again. I am still planning on taking a majority of the next few weeks off, only accepting the best money making jobs that we can make a quick buck at and keep things rolling.

My partner worked yesterday to mount a small winch crane into the back corner of our dump truck, for lifting large logs into the bed for disposal. He got everything done except drilling the mounting holes, since my drill didn't have a big enough chuck for it. We bought the crane lift from Harbor Freight, for $135 with an additional 10% discount and $6 shipping. It has a 1000# capacity, and lifts somewhere near 90". The entire crane pivots 360* at the pole, so we can lift and swing logs into the bed. The crane boom is completely removable with just a small lock pin, so we can shoot chips into the truck leaving only the 5' pole sticking up out of the bed. We don't have the extra cash to buy a tractor or mini-skid yet, so we figured this is the next best thing to get us by. We have loaded several tons of wood into the bed on a few jobs, and our backs hated us the next day. Had to cut everything down into small pieces, and still took 3 men to lift them into the bed (which is chest height). Hoping we can use this to lift logs one end at a time that are ~6' in length.

~Will Courtier~
 
~Will Courtier~


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just passed into south caralina. Got 4 job since last night. Sweet. Might be heading to florida, but you can never seem to e able to get away from work


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just passed into south caralina. Got 4 job since last night. Sweet. Might be heading to florida, but you can never seem to e able to get away from work



you shouldn't be driving and typing at the same time :msp_tongue: enjoy your trip man


----------



## swyman

Made the trek to Ft. Wayne to pic up the bucket truck. They went through the whole lift, new bucket, control lines, fixed the lower boom insert, unf***** the wiring in the tower. Dielectric tested and ready to go! Have the TCIA sponsored EHAP next Tuesday, looking for a fun, safe season!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> you shouldn't be driving and typing at the same time :msp_tongue: enjoy your trip man



I stop to piss and just picked up another job. If it keeps this up I am gonna go on vacation more offen. I am not driving and AS ing just so you know. I told the woman it was time she starts pulling her weight. I said drive or give road h##d. So she said she would dr:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:ive.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Awesome Blakes, do you need all of our addresses so you can mail out the invitations? You can stick me, Squad143 (so we can carpool),Treemandan,Stihl-o-matic, Jeff, NCTREE, TREEMDS, Eddie and Jared at one table! I promise to behave.....for the first hour!:msp_biggrin:



Ww that was a bit uncalled for , I haven't even been here in a week


----------



## Hugenpoet

ropensaddle said:


> Congratulations its all down hill now



If that's the case, I wonder why marriage is so often described as an uphill battle.


----------



## treevet

Hugenpoet said:


> If that's the case, I wonder why marriage is so often described as an uphill battle.



Both descriptions involve hills so get used to her being king o'thehill lol.opcorn:


----------



## tree md

Busy day. Spent a lot of time running around for nothing this afternoon... Had someone jerking my chain. If you don't have the funds to pay for tree work then why call me to come look at something you say you want done today... Had one call for a large prune over 3 different properties. Every piece would have to be rigged. Gave them an excellent price and the guy was like "excuse me"??? You heard me right buddy, I didn't stutter. And I'm not screwing with it for less than the awesome price I just gave you. My thoughts, not words.

Anyway, I got two small jobs done.

Phone is starting to slow down a little. Still have work scheduled but rain is coming in. I'm ready for a couple of days off anyway.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got here. Had to stop a few extra times. 13.5 hrs turned into 15 hr because it rained the whole way threw north and south carolina, and georgia. But the good news is its 82 degrees here. Let the fun begin. Nothing like a good ride after a long ride in the truck if you know what I mean.


----------



## treevet

*UC wins*

Univ. Cincinnati just beat 31-1 Syracuse.


----------



## newsawtooth

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Us city cops are some funny fackers. Its them small town cops and the Troopers you have to watch out for some of them even hate their moms.



What is it with the staties, Stihl-O? Do they make them like that in the academy?


----------



## Tree Pig

newsawtooth said:


> What is it with the staties, Stihl-O? Do they make them like that in the academy?



Yeah man they pick them for those qualities and polish them in the academy.


----------



## tree md

LOL, my great uncle is a retired KY state trooper... I remember him, my grandpa and dad drinking confiscated mooshine when I was a kid. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fir

treevet said:


> Like to see a pict or two. All we got is small Alder around here. I did find one that was about 70' couple of months ago. Most of em bout 30 feet and skinny.
> 
> How big trunk/ht. do they get?



Were I live most are 1-2ft but its not hard to find them 3ft sometimes 4ft in parks.


----------



## swyman

Went to Hooters yesterday! Come to butthead!View attachment 228136


----------



## tree MDS

Cough, cough..

View attachment 228145


----------



## beastmaster

I did 3 cool removals today, one cedar with 4 tops. Just climbed it to where the tops started and dropped them where ever they wanted to go. One Cedar back leaning over the house. Dropped all the limbs on the roof, caught a top. Wires every where and a steep hill coming down from the hy-way to the drop zone. Skidded rest of the tree down a steep line, then laid down the stick up hill after tying off the butt so it didn't slid into the house. Did almost the same thing to a sugar pine. I thought I made a bad choice after I got out of the tree to drop the stick. I only had a 4 ft wide area to lay it down between a tree and a welded railing at the top of the hill and it had a lean to one side(90 deg. from where it needed to go. I figured out where I had to aim my face cut to get the top of the tree to fall in that slot, and it had to be aimed as if it was going right into the railing. Everyone started he hawing and saying it wasn't right and was going to hit the railing, then the HO's drove up and wanted to take pictures, I adjusted my cut several times tell I was more then half way throu the tree so now I'm committed and nervous as hell wishing I took a few more pieces off. Made my back cut, and she landed perfect. Had the butt tied off and it caught as it started to roll into the house. I knew I could do it but everyone was making me nervous. I hate it when my flow is messed with
Tomorrow I have a tall Fir tree going up throu two decks to remove. All the easy shots are blocked by other trees or I'ed just jump that sucker over the rail. I got a plan though. To be continued.


----------



## fishercat

*nice*



tree MDS said:


> Cough, cough..
> 
> View attachment 228145



that's some durable looking paint.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Us city cops are some funny fackers. Its them small town cops and the Troopers you have to watch out for some of them even hate their moms.



Or their Aunt B.....


----------



## treevet

View attachment 228147


Bigus Termitius said:


> Or their Aunt B.....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finally sold some work today, not a lot but our trucks are gonna be moving starting Monday. I think I'm more excited to get to work than I am about the money at this point!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Finally sold some work today, not a lot but our trucks are gonna be moving starting Monday. I think I'm more excited to get to work than I am about the money at this point!


Well if that's the case then just have then make the check out to me ....


----------



## treeman82

Did some work for the Italian Army today. Ran into a friend a few months ago he had a tree in the back of his property he wanted out. Ok, called him a week ago, gather the troops for today and tell the little old ladies to start their stoves. Get down there this morning around 9:45, as I figured it wouldn't be a bad job. Turns out he wanted this 3'+ diameter beech over the neighbor's house out.... it was the neighbor's tree too. Over the neighbor's house, a concrete patio, my buddy's fence, and a couple of other things. Called a friend in for back-up to run ropes... got the troops to take the fence apart, and luckily we were able to brush it out in a few hours so that lunch could be eaten. After lunch we dropped the stick between some fence posts and over the patio without any damage. 

Lunch today: ziti, meatballs, sausage, salad, home-made garlic bread, and a few other things I don't remember. Going back shortly for dinner.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Well if that's the case then just have then make the check out to me ....



Whatza matter, Elsie, no snow pushing bucks this year?


----------



## TreeAce

things are starting to move around here. It may rain Monday but hopefully not much. then its sunshine in the forecast! PLEASE dry up alittle!!!!! Its has gotten much better in that regard lately although it rained like hell here on Thursday. had some calls come in today and two calls from past estimates giving the "come on with it!":msp_thumbsup: Next week its time to get at it again and start rockn. I am pumped up cuz I feel like I have a small treasure chest of work that never got done over the "winter" cuz its been SSOOoo wet. But i sayed in touch with everybody an its all good. the work is still waiting for us. Otherwise, I had myself all ready to buy an Ipad but am starting to find that a laptop will ultimately serve my needs better. So we will see how that ends up working out, both have advantages for sure. Also got a final approval for our house! So we really are moving, wow. Took the kids over to see the house for the first time. that was fun. I am excited to have some trees all my own! 6 pin oaks , 2 silver maples,a river birch, and some assorted pines. Maybe not the greatest species but there ours and I am looking forward to caring for them and, of course, enjoying alittle shade this summer!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Whatza matter, Elsie, no snow pushing bucks this year?



Elsie.. lmao! 

Yeah, I'm loving the fact that all them snow plowing homo's got the winter off... nothing worse that a lawn guy all jacked up over a couple of snow flakes, like he's hero of the day.. hahaha. They'll have to "save it", for next year! Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

its getting busy in Chicago been a busy last few days.

now I have a new reason why not to top a tree... because in 5-8 years it will be so much of a pain in the ass to remove what probably was a 3 hour removal became a day of hell, every cut they made had at least 5 new suckers on it, trying to rig 3-5" 30-40 foot long suckers from over the house, fence, shed, pool, pool railings, a gas grill that was dug in the the ground and a gas light. there was not one crotch on any of the suckers to use for a tip or rigging rope :help:


----------



## treevet

was kinda pathetic ....every little dusting, and that was ALL we got this winter, they all mounted up in full regalia, plows and salters at the ready...only to have to go home with no partay. lots...and I mean LOTS of shiny new stuff out there after banner year last year :redface:


----------



## beastmaster

I went to knock out that Fir tree growing up through two decks. I figured 4 hours top, hopefully less. After walking through the house to get on the deck, I notice its a little bigger then I thought. Its also setting back farther from the edge then I thought.
The first branches are 60 feet up from the deck. I started slinging branches down a zip line and i am noticing it also has a little back lean on the house side. When I get close to the top I see it as two tops. By now the wind is blowing pretty good but in the wrong direction to be of any help.
I had planed on taking a big top, they as many 8ft piece I can. But I don't feel comfortable now taking the tops. There is no way the ground guy are going to be able to pull with enough force to jump any pieces out past the deck. my whole battle plan for this tree has to be changed. It's now going to be a 6 hour more tree. The company's equipment is all old and wore out. There is no way I would trust the block they have over anything besides a lake. I have never seen the likes of their one bull rope long enough to lower anything and its way over due for replacement, and who knows where it came from?
I have a good safety record, and I won't take no chance over a house. I walked a way. Everyone wants it done today. Felt kind of bad, but its my call.
I switched days with another company so I can be back there monday. I am borrowing a big nice block and some good bull line from a friend, and I'll piece it down. Going to take considerably longer then the boss thought.
He told me to cut small slices and throw them off. Thats 100' of tossing chunks that weight maybe 100lb. Thats crazy.
I would of bidded that tree 3500.00 and been happy if they said no. I guess he bidded less then that for the whole job(lot of removals, pulling slash up a steep hill. and thinning out a 80' Fir so they can see the lake. We have been there 2 1/2 days so far(me a day and a half.)Its insane.
I hate shoddy equipment. One of those chunks would go throu both story's and end up in the basement.if some think went wrong.
Had a carabiner some how come unhooked while sliding down the zip line, luckily it missed the house by a few feet. How could of that happened? I was so happy to leave that job today.


----------



## derwoodii

A nice fishing hole disused dam pondage lake about 10 min from home a perfect set up. I heard trout had been stocked last year so I did recono mission in the morning to stake out the better sites then went down this evening with gear worms n high hopes.....Nup nuthin quiet nay a fish rising grr it was picture perfect but that was all it was. :sad:

Devilbend Reservoir - Department of Primary Industries


----------



## sgreanbeans

Removed a decent sized, dead, white oak yesterday. All went smooth, had to tie a little 10ft choke cherry out of the way so we didnt hurt it, all done, cleaning up. I go to get the rope out of the tree, reach up to the crotch, grap the rope and pull, gets cuaght on a little twig, so I drop it and pull again, this time hard. Comes flying up, bounces of the branch above and riccoshets right into my forhead, had a heavy duty, 50kn, riggin biner on the end. WHACK! Right in the forehead, bout knocked me out. So now I have a 3rd eye or a giant zit, depending on who u ask, on my face. Didn't bleed to much! Hurts! MAN IT HURTS. I had just taken off my hard hat, just goes to show u, ya need to wear them, ya might need to protect yourself..............from yourself. LOL


----------



## bootboy

First climb job of the season. Getting a big snagged cottonwood most of the way to terra firma and cleaning lots of storm damage and dead limbs from its neighbors, the same trees my dad worked on 25 years ago. After finally setting my line, I was cutting on my way up (stupid idea) I was srt and had my line anchored to another tree on the ground. Hooked my flip line and began cutting a 6" dead branch. I noticed I was close to the anchor side of my line with the saw and was extra careful to be mindful of it as I cut. Cut the limb no prob but in the excitement of watching the limb fall 40+ feet, I nicked my line. Core shot. Damn. I had to whack 30' of brand new HTP from my 200'. Pissed me off that I didn't switch to drt and just work my way down. Pissed me off that I didn't pay better attention. But also glad that I followed to rules and hooked up my flip line, in case the unthinkable happened I wouldn't have suffered a nasty fall. My flip line would have saved my life if I had cut my climbing line clean through. Just glad it was ~1/4 of it and no more. Stupid live and learn mistakes. Your pride can become your shame if you lose focus, even for a split second. I think part of my focus problem is due to the fact that I lost my dad 2 days ago. He taught me everything I know about cutting and trees and we used to do this together. Needless to say I've been in a funk and my mind is obviously elsewhere, even though the whole time I was thinking, "how would dad do this?". Pretty sure that even though I probably shouldn't have been back to work on such an involved job so soon, that I had someone looking after me.

After that I decided to just come down and work on the ground rather than stay in the tree all pissed off and obviously unfocused and risk making another stupid move. Cut my rope, burned the ends and cleaned my slash pile a little. It'll be good to be away from it for a few days.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I always use my lanyard. Seems to be a trend this year. I have been told a few different situations, where, if the climber had a lanyard on, he would not have fallen. I see guys either work with just a rope or the lanyard, they will have both readily available, but choose not to use them. To me that makes no sense, why are you going to take it with u, if ur not going to use it.


----------



## bootboy

I'm upset with myself for making such a dumb move. My mother doesn't need to lose her husband and have a seriously injured or dead son in the same week. I'm not going to tell her or any of my family about it. Ive never even come close to making such a serious mistake before in tree work. My dad always taught me, be safe, follow the rules and come home at the end of the day in one piece. I was thinking that getting out and cutting would be therapeutic for me and I'd be able to connect with my father a little bit, but for now I need to keep my feet on the ground until the heart ache doesn't interfere with things so much. I'm glad that I did clip my lanyard but even so, Im kind of shaken up by all the "what if" thoughts. Going out of town after the funeral next week to recharge and relax. Do safe recreational activities that dad would approve of and get my batteries recharged before the realities of my real job (lame) and school (double lame) come back into play.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Dude, sorry to hear about your dad. I think, maybe ya should take a break. To much on the mind.......been there. I would say that your dad was on your mind, not your work. What would he say............see, he is still giving you advice! Listen to him.


----------



## Tree Pig

bootboy said:


> I'm upset with myself for making such a dumb move. My mother doesn't need to lose her husband and have a seriously injured or dead son in the same week. I'm not going to tell her or any of my family about it. Ive never even come close to making such a serious mistake before in tree work. My dad always taught me, be safe, follow the rules and come home at the end of the day in one piece. I was thinking that getting out and cutting would be therapeutic for me and I'd be able to connect with my father a little bit, but for now I need to keep my feet on the ground until the heart ache doesn't interfere with things so much. I'm glad that I did clip my lanyard but even so, Im kind of shaken up by all the "what if" thoughts. Going out of town after the funeral next week to recharge and relax. Do safe recreational activities that dad would approve of and get my batteries recharged before the realities of my real job (lame) and school (double lame) come back into play.



Really sorry to hear about your Dad. I am sure he was there with you the whole time. You will know when you are ready to hit it again. Sometimes getting back in the saddle is important too. Your head and heart should both have to be in it though. Just take things slow.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Bootboy, my deepest condolences
I lost my Dad in '91 to kidney failure he still guides me daily in right and wrong and the murphys law he instilled in me. he was an engeneer so very methodical, and analitical.
I learned the hard way about the importance of being there physicaly and emtionally 100% in tree work, while going through my devorce in '97 I was removing a 65-75 foot dead cotton wood and while waighting for the rig line I was going to block down a small stub about 2 ft and bypass snap and throw it down to balanc the next rig point and a big slab of dead bark slid my gaff out and i reached over my cut as a slipped and ripped into my inner left arm just above the elbow and got the artery after some stupid quick poor me thoughts and as I watched the thrird spurt, I hooked my saw released my lanyard and burned down and my partner tunicked with his bandanna and finished cutting off the sleeves and drove me to the ER with a compresion and my arm over my head, looking back at least I had my 2 points of safty but I didnt have a long enough rope as I bounced the roof top as I burned to the end of my 120 foot rope DRT with closed system 70 TIP. 
Wish I had not thought school was lame, stick with it and allow yourself time to grieve, take the 30-40 foot cut off of your rope and hang about 175 lbs of gym wieghts from it then cut it with your trim saw to thank your lucky stars, and see how quick a rope cuts under a load,
Glad you got the Stickey Cottonwood to a safer point and that you only cut your rope, and am truley sorry for you and your family for your loss. 
Paul


----------



## treevet

Life gets real real hard sometimes. Dangerous jobs are best put on hold during these periods if possible.

My prayers to you and your family. Take care of yourself.


----------



## TreeAce

bootboy-
i am very sorry to hear about your father. prayers to you and your family. My dad passed in 07. I dont think I coulda/woulda/or SHOULDA worked, esp climbing, for a week or so. Maybe longer for some, and thats OK. Plus i never really worked with my Dad either so i am not sure how that would be. But I wouldn't try n push yourself to fast. i know you said you thought that it would be theraputic and I can see why you would think that. But as you already know, this is such a high risk job. you gotta be sure you are ready. maybe spend some extra time with your Mom? i def think that bringing it up here at AS was a good move. It's almost alittle wierd sometimes how much i think many of us care about other members here even though many,most I would think, have never met.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Elsie.. lmao!
> 
> Yeah, I'm loving the fact that all them snow plowing homo's got the winter off... nothing worse that a lawn guy all jacked up over a couple of snow flakes, like he's hero of the day.. hahaha. They'll have to "save it", for next year! Lol.



I wish I had there flat fee maintenance contracts this year , they made a killing salting 2xs means they got paid for snow that never fell, so yea as far as some of that work goes this was the best year in the last 5 ....


----------



## treeman75

Every job I have been getting are small ones. I need to land a couple bigins!


----------



## tree md

bootboy said:


> I'm upset with myself for making such a dumb move. My mother doesn't need to lose her husband and have a seriously injured or dead son in the same week. I'm not going to tell her or any of my family about it. Ive never even come close to making such a serious mistake before in tree work. My dad always taught me, be safe, follow the rules and come home at the end of the day in one piece. I was thinking that getting out and cutting would be therapeutic for me and I'd be able to connect with my father a little bit, but for now I need to keep my feet on the ground until the heart ache doesn't interfere with things so much. I'm glad that I did clip my lanyard but even so, Im kind of shaken up by all the "what if" thoughts. Going out of town after the funeral next week to recharge and relax. Do safe recreational activities that dad would approve of and get my batteries recharged before the realities of my real job (lame) and school (double lame) come back into play.



Really sorry to hear about your Dad. Probably best to take a little time off until you can be fully focused on your work. Now is a time for healing.


----------



## treeclimber101

I have a 1pm Umpires class for my sons league GRRRRRR... I guess there gonna teach us some sensitivity classes because making all the PITA moms and dads who can't keep there ####ing traps closed leave the field isn't acceptable anymore :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a 1pm Umpires class for my sons league GRRRRRR... I guess there gonna teach us some sensitivity classes because making all the PITA moms and dads who can't keep there ####ing traps closed leave the field isn't acceptable anymore :hmm3grin2orange:



Ha, my family ran and maintained the local baseball fields when I was a kid. My dad and uncle both umpired. I would set up in the pressbox with my older cousin. I saw my dad get cold cocked by a high school first baseman who was trying to throw a runner out that was stealing second. My pop caught that ball right in the back of the head. Looked painful! I saw him get in shouting matches with lots of parents. Saw more than a few parents get in fist fights as well... Of course, this was back in the early 70's and times were a little more raw than they are these days. :smile2:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Ha, my family ran and maintained the local baseball fields when I was a kid. My dad and uncle both umpired. I would set up in the pressbox with my older cousin. I saw my dad get cold cocked by a high school first baseman who was trying to throw a runner out that was stealing second. My pop caught that ball right in the back of the head. Looked painful! I saw him get in shouting matches with lots of parents. Saw more than a few parents get in fist fights as well... Of course, this was back in the early 70's and times were a little more raw than they are these days. :smile2:



When I was younger my father was the tame one My mom on the other hand was usually the Ghetto one who would be tossed for running her trap LOL , but now I mean any physical fight with a parent or coach your automatically outta the league period , you have to watch the game from the street ...Most of the worst parents are the ones who have no idea what the hell there even talking about :hmm3grin2orange:Last year we had a umpire who is also a coach make both teams go sit in the dugout until a parent left and it took almost 40 minutes for him to finally go ...


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> When I was younger my father was the tame one My mom on the other hand was usually the Ghetto one who would be tossed for running her trap LOL , but now I mean any physical fight with a parent or coach your automatically outta the league period , you have to watch the game from the street ...Most of the worst parents are the ones who have no idea what the hell there even talking about :hmm3grin2orange:Last year we had a umpire who is also a coach make both teams go sit in the dugout until a parent left and it took almost 40 minutes for him to finally go ...



We had our first hitting clinic this morning. New indoor batting facility the town built with Little League money of course. Was pretty cool. Funny how participation early at the hitting clinic also represents the same kids that are the real studs on the field. You get out of it what you put in to it. Some of the parents need to learn the same lesson. I also coach football in the fall, we just introduced a mandatory participation program for parents. You volunteer to help in one way or another during the season or pay an extra $75 a season. But the same parents that complain that their kids dont get enough plays are the ones that drop their kids off late and show up late to pick them up. The kids probably dont see a ball outside of practice (I know its not their fault). But the parents dont see all the extra hours that the kids that do put in the extra time and the parents that get involved spend.


----------



## tree md

Kind of funny, I still get excited about baseball this time of year even though I no longer play...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Kind of funny, I still get excited about baseball this time of year even though I no longer play...



I still play mens slow pitch softball , its fun and I look forward to it , and I coach my daughters softball and my sons baseball team.. So I am still pretty involved


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I still play mens slow pitch softball , its fun and I look forward to it , and I coach my daughters softball and my sons baseball team.. So I am still pretty involved



Ah that explains a lot. That total lack of athletic build is just so you fit in with the rest of the fat over the hill alcoholics wishing they were half the men they use to be.

*
Sing Batter Batter Swing*


----------



## tree MDS

Scored a nice two day job earlier. Got back to the shop and have another to look at for a customer. I think it's starting. Nice!

Got my chipper carcass back from the dealer's yesterday. Called a local guy to look at sandblasting the carcass for me. These little blasters suck! It takes forever to get hardly anything done. I'm thinking it may be more cost effective to just hire it out to this guy with the big diesel compressor and bigger blaster. I gotta get this #### wrapped and get some chips flying again!!


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Ah that explains a lot. That total lack of athletic build is just so you fit in with the rest of the fat over the hill alcoholics wishing they were half the men they use to be.
> 
> *
> Sing Batter Batter Swing*



Oh ####! Where did that come from.... lol. opcorn:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Oh ####! Where did that come from.... lol. opcorn:



I was bored just trying to stir up a little fun. All meant with love, not gay man on man love but more like band of brothers love. Yeah I know it was un called for because 101 never bothers anyone (cough cough) but he was a target of opportunity.


----------



## treevet

Took a tear down thru Ky. on Rt. 9 with 3 friends for bout 3 hours this morning on motorcycles. Knew there was damage in that area but began to think we weren't gonna see any until we hit about a mile stretch where there was massive damage.

Houses torn from foundations and laying a football field away, huge trees uprooted and cars and trucks looked had been tossed around like dice. One giant barn roof maybe 60 feet by 40 feet right next to the road stuck up in a huge tree maybe 40 to 60 feet above ground.

Thousands of people helping each other and Red Cross vehicles on the scene. Probably unlike Katrina scene where people just layed around, these people were busting ass trying to get back to normal/.

looked a little something like this

[video=youtube_share;ZUzarHAvWHU]http://youtu.be/ZUzarHAvWHU[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Took a tear down thru Ky. on Rt. 9 with 3 friends for bout 3 hours this morning on motorcycles. Knew there was damage in that area but began to think we weren't gonna see any until we hit about a mile stretch where there was massive damage.
> 
> Houses torn from foundations and laying a football field away, huge trees uprooted and cars and trucks looked had been tossed around like dice. One giant barn roof maybe 60 feet by 40 feet right next to the road stuck up in a huge tree maybe 40 to 60 feet above ground.
> 
> Thousands of people helping each other and Red Cross vehicles on the scene. Probably unlike Katrina scene where people just layed around, these people were busting ass trying to get back to normal/.
> 
> looked a little something like this
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ZUzarHAvWHU]http://youtu.be/ZUzarHAvWHU[/video]



Looks F3 f 4 anyway i hate wishing it on anyone else but sure glad it missed us this time. I planted two trees yesterday and it rained all night lol a ginko and japanese oak! The stump grinder made planting hole easy lol


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Took a tear down thru Ky. on Rt. 9 with 3 friends for bout 3 hours this morning on motorcycles. Knew there was damage in that area but began to think we weren't gonna see any until we hit about a mile stretch where there was massive damage.
> 
> Houses torn from foundations and laying a football field away, huge trees uprooted and cars and trucks looked had been tossed around like dice. One giant barn roof maybe 60 feet by 40 feet right next to the road stuck up in a huge tree maybe 40 to 60 feet above ground.
> 
> Thousands of people helping each other and Red Cross vehicles on the scene. Probably unlike Katrina scene where people just layed around, these people were busting ass trying to get back to normal/.
> 
> looked a little something like this
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ZUzarHAvWHU]http://youtu.be/ZUzarHAvWHU[/video]



Looks like E-town hill. Have been up and down that road many times. I remember one Christmas we were going to the family homeplace near Paducah, KY (the original homeplace was in Paradise, KY). Everyone was having trouble making it up E-town hill. My grandfather was helping to push everyone up that hill, along with some other guys. My mamaw told him let's go and he told us all to go ahead, that he would catch a ride and catch up with us by morning (and he did). It was Christmas Eve. My papaw said he wanted to make sure everyone made it home for Christmas... Old coal miners and Kentuckians (Ridge Runners) are like that...

Remember another time, coming home for Christmas back in the 70's. Bad snow storm. There must have been a hundred cars off the road and stuck on E-town hill. We saw a Semi that had gone up under a bridge underpass and wrecked. The cab was all the way to the top of the underpass. We got out to check on the trucker but the cab was empty. He obviously made it out.

I lived in the area when the 74 tornadoes hit.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm glad that thing missed you hood vet.. sorry for the people that got hit though. What a terrible deal, I couldn't imagine my whole town getting wasted like that. I mean a place you've lived your entire life just destroyed in minutes... wow, that's gotta suck!

I just locked in tomorrow's estimate. I love existing customers, I just told him to tie some string around the trees, and I would stop by and check it out. Normally I always try to meet with new customers so I can peddal my wares. I'm starting to get excited for the new season and warm weather!! All my new green rolling and mean... Heeyahh!!


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 228347


Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I was bored just trying to stir up a little fun. All meant with love, not gay man on man love but more like band of brothers love. Yeah I know it was un called for because 101 never bothers anyone (cough cough) but he was a target of opportunity.


ya mean this kinda athletic physique I ain't there yet :msp_razz:


----------



## bootboy

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Glad you got the Stickey Cottonwood to a safer point and that you only cut your rope, and am truley sorry for you and your family for your loss.
> Paul



That's the kicker, it wasnt even the dangerous tree that I was cutting. That one went fine, got it mostly done in style. It was while doing simple routine stuff that I goofed up. That's when you know you're not focused, when the stuff you don't usually think about is the stuff you get bit by.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Down in florida, the weather is just ####ty. Rain and very windy. Haven't even got the bike outta the garage yet. Its nicer back home.


----------



## [email protected]

*Tough times...*



TreeAce said:


> bootboy-
> i am very sorry to hear about your father. prayers to you and your family. My dad passed in 07. I dont think I coulda/woulda/or SHOULDA worked, esp climbing, for a week or so. Maybe longer for some, and thats OK. Plus i never really worked with my Dad either so i am not sure how that would be. But I wouldn't try n push yourself to fast. i know you said you thought that it would be theraputic and I can see why you would think that. But as you already know, this is such a high risk job. you gotta be sure you are ready. maybe spend some extra time with your Mom? i def think that bringing it up here at AS was a good move. It's almost alittle wierd sometimes how much i think many of us care about other members here even though many,most I would think, have never met.


Bootboy...Sorry for your loss. My dad passed in '01. There are still times when I tear up, now. !Yeah like Tree Ace says, don't push yourself too quick, you gotta stay focussed.
Take care out there!
Jake


----------



## superjunior

Too nice out today to sit inside and watch the nascar race so I recorded it. Instead I did a full blown maintenance to the chipper. Flipped knives, oil and hydraulic fluids and filters changed, Shop vac'ed all the debris out of the feed roller area and greased the slides, hit all the grease fittings, ordered new air filters and preasure washed it. 

Also ordered the new square card reader to take credit cards with an Ipad. Thanks tree md for the info


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Down in florida, the weather is just ####ty. Rain and very windy. Haven't even got the bike outta the garage yet. Its nicer back home.



Hope it gets better for when I head down next Sunday! We are going for 2 weeks.


----------



## fishercat

*actually............*



tree MDS said:


> Scored a nice two day job earlier. Got back to the shop and have another to look at for a customer. I think it's starting. Nice!
> 
> Got my chipper carcass back from the dealer's yesterday. Called a local guy to look at sandblasting the carcass for me. These little blasters suck! It takes forever to get hardly anything done. I'm thinking it may be more cost effective to just hire it out to this guy with the big diesel compressor and bigger blaster. I gotta get this #### wrapped and get some chips flying again!!



that is the way to go with blasting.


----------



## treevet

Not referring to personal tragedies like Bootboy...my sympathies again... but if you are ever feeling down on your luck and depressed because of your lot in life do whatever you can to get and watch

"The Grapes of Wrath" about the depression era with some "Okies" travelling to California to try and find some work with about 10 people in a pick up and all their belongings. Watching it now, seen it at least a dozen times, and would watch it again tomorrow if had the time.

Henry Fonda and I believe Academy Award Winner.


----------



## ozzy42

treevet said:


> Not referring to personal tragedies like Bootboy...my sympathies again... but if you are ever feeling down on your luck and depressed because of your lot in life do whatever you can to get and watch
> 
> "The Grapes of Wrath" about the depression era with some "Okies" travelling to California to try and find some work with about 10 people in a pick up and all their belongings. Watching it now, seen it at least a dozen times, and would watch it again tomorrow if had the time.
> 
> Henry Fonda and I believe Academy Award Winner.



Yep.That's a great old movie.Seen it 4 or 5 times myself.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treevet said:


> Not referring to personal tragedies like Bootboy...my sympathies again... but if you are ever feeling down on your luck and depressed because of your lot in life do whatever you can to get and watch
> 
> "The Grapes of Wrath" about the depression era with some "Okies" travelling to California to try and find some work with about 10 people in a pick up and all their belongings. Watching it now, seen it at least a dozen times, and would watch it again tomorrow if had the time.
> 
> Henry Fonda and I believe Academy Award Winner.



Don't mind if I do....

I also liked reading "No Promises in the Wind" by Irene Hunt. It's a depression era novel.


----------



## superjunior

playing hookey tomorrow and goin pike fishing. F it, got to at least get out there once, its a very small window for pike around here and timing is everything. I'll post picks if I get anything, if not well..I'll post pics from last year lol..


----------



## tree md

I am so ready to go fishing. As soon as I get caught up on my work and loose ends I'm going up to my fish camp for the weekend.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I am so ready to go fishing. As soon as I get caught up on my work and loose ends I'm going up to my fish camp for the weekend.



what kinda fishing you got down there?


----------



## tree md

Lot's of good bass fishing here but I prefer fishing for big catfish. I also love crappie fishing (my favorite to eat). We run trotlines here and will sometimes pull in a big spoonbill. Only way to really catch them other than a trotline is snagging (which is legal here) but you are only allowed 1 per day. They only eat plankton which is why snagging or trotline is about the only way to catch them. Really cool fish. I guess Paddlefish is the proper name for them. They are prehistoric.

Here's a couple of my buddys with a couple of big spoonbills:












Here's some pics of one of our hauls off the trotlines:


----------



## [email protected]

*Yup, Them's fish!*

Wow! What a great haul of fish. Used to go Pike and Muskie fishing. But those beat anything I've ever gotten. Way to go!
Jake


----------



## NCTREE

Well I finally got my stump grinder back together yesterday except for the v belt, its been a month long project from being ran around by carlton. Carlton sent me the wrong belt:bang: THis is the second time they have done this to me. I have had the worse experience with these guys. I sure as hell wont be buying another carlton product in my life time. Ive been thinking of writing a letter to the president. Probably wont do any good being the the president is worth like 30 million. He'll probably just blow me off thinking it's just one customer.


----------



## treevet

superjunior said:


> playing hookey tomorrow and goin pike fishing. F it, got to at least get out there once, its a very small window for pike around here and timing is everything. I'll post picks if I get anything, if not well..I'll post pics from last year lol..



What kinda pike, northerns or walleyes (which I don't think are really a pike?)

Any you guys ever try a Canadian Wiggler. Think they may be illegal some places cause they got a whole slew of trebles hangin off of em. Chrome ones work best when I used to live on a lake in Ontario.


----------



## tree md

NCTREE said:


> Well I finally got my stump grinder back together yesterday except for the v belt, its been a month long project from being ran around by carlton. Carlton sent me the wrong belt:bang: THis is the second time they have done this to me. I have had the worse experience with these guys. I sure as hell wont be buying another carlton product in my life time. Ive been thinking of writing a letter to the president. Probably wont do any good being the the president is worth like 30 million. He'll probably just blow me off thinking it's just one customer.



I just bought one of the green belts from the auto parts store to get me by on my stumper. Only cost me around $14.


----------



## superjunior

treevet said:


> What kinda pike, northerns or walleyes (which I don't think are really a pike?)
> 
> Any you guys ever try a Canadian Wiggler. Think they may be illegal some places cause they got a whole slew of trebles hangin off of em. Chrome ones work best when I used to live on a lake in Ontario.



Northers and biggins at that. Last year got a nice female about 46 in long, gotta use steal leaders or they'll saw right through your line. Never heard of canadian wigglers, don't use nothing but live bait at my little honey hole. 

So much for the pike fishing today - rained out :msp_sad: Starting a big job tommorow and going to be working the rest of the week. Fri morning heading down to Bristol for the nascar race and coming back mon night. By the time the following weekend rolls around the pike will be long gone, thats how short the window is around here. Oh well, there's always next year and the bass fishing will be heating up soon..


----------



## tree MDS

fishercat said:


> that is the way to go with blasting.



Right. The guy just quoted me $200 to do the main part of the machine (just the rusty spots). It would cost me more than that in sand, electricity and labor. The only problem is he cant do it till wednesday. I'll just have to do everything I can possibly get out of the way in the meantime. OMG, this ####ing project is taking forever. I know it'll be worth it in the long run though. I'll just have to try and keep getting more work so we can be ready to tear it up again. tic, tock... gonna be beautiful all week too. Grr...


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Lot's of good bass fishing here but I prefer fishing for big catfish. I also love crappie fishing (my favorite to eat). We run trotlines here and will sometimes pull in a big spoonbill. Only way to really catch them other than a trotline is snagging (which is legal here) but you are only allowed 1 per day. They only eat plankton which is why snagging or trotline is about the only way to catch them. Really cool fish. I guess Paddlefish is the proper name for them. They are prehistoric.




Um them fish can not be real hard to catch, none of them have any tails.


----------



## tree md

That's a trick I learned from a few of the old timers I fish with around here. They are actually the guys who taught me how to run trot lines. They all have lines out but are at the age where it is difficult for them to run so I help them run them. They taught me to cut the tails off to bleed the cats and get rid of all the yellow junk meat when I fillet them. Makes for some really nice, white fillets. They taste as good as crappie when you do that.


----------



## tree md

I'd say Spring has sprung...


----------



## fir

Sitting on couch 8:00 am its raining and the wind is blowing so hard my house is creeking and groning. Just got the call from boss wont be doing any removals today:msp_sad: just sitting on couch unless the big fir in back yard decides to come down.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> I'd say Spring has sprung...



Not quite as nice but for New England in March Ill take it.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Right. The guy just quoted me $200 to do the main part of the machine (just the rusty spots). It would cost me more than that in sand, electricity and labor. The only problem is he cant do it till wednesday. I'll just have to do everything I can possibly get out of the way in the meantime. OMG, this ####ing project is taking forever. I know it'll be worth it in the long run though. I'll just have to try and keep getting more work so we can be ready to tear it up again. tic, tock... gonna be beautiful all week too. Grr...



I SOOO feal your pain man, my damn chipper truck is taking FOREVER and it hasn't even made it to the paint shop yet..:bang: If I would have known spring was gonna be here two months early I woulds started this project in Dec.. and the phone is starting to ring off the hook...


----------



## Tree Pig

superjunior said:


> I SOOO feal your pain man, my damn chipper truck is taking FOREVER and it hasn't even made it to the paint shop yet..:bang: If I would have known spring was gonna be here two months early I woulds started this project in Dec.. and the phone is starting to ring off the hook...



Well you may want to go check on your body guy. If your winter was anything like ours your body guy is hurting because not enough collision work from snow storms. He may be out with your chipper doing tree work.


----------



## TreeAce

its been raining like crazy here all morning.:bang: i am so tired of rain. Now theres rain in the forcast for for thursday and maybe friday. I dont mind the rain here n there but I still have the super wet ground problem. I am really getting frusterated.


----------



## TreeAce

tree md said:


> I'd say Spring has sprung...



well atleast someone has good weather.


----------



## superjunior

Did 6 estimates today, one was at a 500 acre estate. We were pulling down this beautifull windie scenic road and after a couple minutes I asked the landscape architect do they live at the end of this road? She said no, this is their driveway. OMG these people own their own frikin neighborhood! And they're looking for a new tree guy  we met with their property manager who lives in a sepperate house on the property and walked around to look things over. It was hard to contain myself, this place was just amazing! They didn't need a whole lot done for now, maybe a couple days worth of work. Just faxed over the bid to the LA and gave a good price. I'm getting my foot in this door - I'm all over that s##t!

Then went and picked up a tablet. Gotta figure out how to use this thing but it should make things more efficient in the truck once I get the hang of it. Being able to take cc's on the spot will be nice.


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> its been raining like crazy here all morning.:bang: i am so tired of rain. Now theres rain in the forcast for for thursday and maybe friday. I dont mind the rain here n there but I still have the super wet ground problem. I am really getting frusterated.



We ran an about 200 foot plyboard driveway for the Dingo last week. Owner was extatic bout it. Got a lifelong from that one. Think we got about 50 3/4 plyboards now cut in half. Much easier to move that way. Move em around on a trailer and log dolley. Only rich people could match that distance in those rich guy boards.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sitting by the pool, caught this lizard. He was sitting on my hand and I was checking him out, he looked like he was checking out my beard, next thing I know he leaps into my beard, then to the floor. Wtf. Got 3 more jobs lined up when I get home.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sitting by the pool, caught this lizard. He was sitting on my hand and I was checking him out, he looked like he was checking out my beard, next thing I know he leaps into my beard, then to the floor. Wtf. Got 3 more jobs lined up when I get home.



That thing hangin off yer face makes a perfect lizard nest, they're gonna be breading in there


----------



## Reg

We had some big wiwnds here last night, quite a lot of damage round about, still gusting hard first thing.

I hadn't planned on working as my wife was on an afternoon shift so I'd have the kid with me. 

Got a call from my buddy in the morning asking if I could meet him to look at a grand fir that had apparently spit at the base but was stil standing, I agreed. 

There after I recieved a bunch of frantic ongoing text's as he got there about 15 minutes before me "bring your climbing kit"...."and some rigging, thanks"....."we dont want it to rip through the wire, maybe we'll be able to guy it"...."oh, I think it might go, wait".........................................................................................."just a saw now, shes gone, right through the wires into next door. I'll call hydro".


----------



## treemandan

*walnut cartoon video*

Where is that funny cartoon video about highly valuable walnut logs?


----------



## superjunior

treemandan said:


> Where is that funny cartoon video about highly valuable walnut logs?



I remember seeing it in one of those "how much is this walnut worth" threads in the 101 section. Should make it a be a sticky


----------



## Slvrmple72

This rain is starting to dampen my spirits.... just a little....


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sitting by the pool, caught this lizard. He was sitting on my hand and I was checking him out, he looked like he was checking out my beard, next thing I know he leaps into my beard, then to the floor. Wtf. Got 3 more jobs lined up when I get home.



A lizard in mid Mar. by the pool in Pa.

How much more proof of global warming do ya need? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> A lizard in mid Mar. by the pool in Pa.
> 
> How much more proof of global warming do ya need? :msp_biggrin:



He is in FLA.


----------



## treevet

If I get injured and can't do tree work anymore I am gonna try to get the job editting out all the episodes of King of Queens with the fat Carrie and save all the hot Carrie episodes.:msp_w00t:

Got a "fat Carrie" episode on right now :msp_sad:opcorn:


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> He is in FLA.



forgot to take my Ritalin today


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> If I get injured and can't do tree work anymore I am gonna try to get the job editting out all the episodes of King of Queens with the fat Carrie and save all the hot Carrie episodes.:msp_w00t:
> 
> Got a "fat Carrie" episode on right now :msp_sad:opcorn:



Big girls need love too... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Then went and picked up a tablet. Gotta figure out how to use this thing but it should make things more efficient in the truck once I get the hang of it. Being able to take cc's on the spot will be nice.



What tablet did you get?


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> What tablet did you get?



samsung galaxy, just going through the instructions now


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> samsung galaxy, just going through the instructions now



what kinda stuff do you plan to use it for?


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> samsung galaxy, just going through the instructions now



I'm patiently waiting for my IPad... It's supposed to deliver Friday.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> samsung galaxy, just going through the instructions now



Does it run windows?


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> I remember seeing it in one of those "how much is this walnut worth" threads in the 101 section. Should make it a be a sticky


A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree - YouTube
walnut log deal - YouTube


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> what kinda stuff do you plan to use it for?


 taking credit cards on the job is going to be nice. also having a customer data base, check email, gps, mapquest. gonna see if I can find a green log weight chart app to download too. I think this thing is gonna be real handy to have in the truck



tree md said:


> I'm patiently waiting for my IPad... It's supposed to deliver Friday.


 sweet, my wife has one and loves it



2treeornot2tree said:


> Does it run windows?


 not sure yet


----------



## treeman82

Dropped truck off at tranny shop this morning, hoping it won't be a new transmission, but that's what I am expecting. Went to the Post office, haven't been there in a week, hoped for a check... nothing. Finally got the chipper cleaned up this afternoon, washed and scrubbed all the winter grime off of it... what fun that was :rolleyes2:


----------



## tree md

I think the Galaxy runs on the Android OS. Pretty sure it does anyway. That's a good thing, you need it to run on that OS for your card reader to work. Either that or Apple's iOS.


----------



## squad143

Took the removable chipper box off of the dump truck yesterday and dropped it off at the garage this morning.

Get a phone call just after lunch from a buddy just a few streets over. His neighbor had a small spruce (30') fall into a maple in his back yard. The wind last weekend weakened the root system and she went over today. Had it down bucked and stacked in an hour. Called the garage and told them I need the truck back. Going to get it back from the shop for half a day on Wednesday (morning), then back in it goes.

Been fighting off an ear infection due to a cold for the past week and the hearing out of that ear is only about 25% and my balance isn't 100% either. With the truck in the shop, the timing wasn't the greatest. However it was an easy tree and the $ was good.

Ordered some lawn bag signs tonight to target an area of the city that has been hit with EAB.

Received confirmation on a large Silver Maple removal:msp_biggrin:


----------



## squad143

tree md said:


> I think the Galaxy runs on the Android OS. Pretty sure it does anyway. That's a good thing, you need it to run on that OS for your card reader to work. Either that or Apple's iOS.



Let us know how that reader works out.


----------



## tree MDS

I let my fat buddy in the white there talk me into this. It really was pretty simple, four bolts and a couple wires. This has gotta be near the end of it..
View attachment 228668


----------



## tree MDS

Talk about cake work now though. I'm just gonna shoot the motor green quick, while the frame is off getting blasted.. in between estimates and painting some other annoying parts, that is. Grr.. could be much worse though, I suppose..
View attachment 228669


----------



## TreeAce

superjunior said:


> taking credit cards on the job is going to be nice. also having a customer data base, check email, gps, mapquest. gonna see if I can find a green log weight chart app to download too. I think this thing is gonna be real handy to have in the truck
> 
> sweet, my wife has one and loves it
> 
> not sure yet



Thats cool. I am sure you will be happy with it. I was wondering cuz i am still trying to talk myself into an ipad or maybe a tablet like yours. But I can do most everything with my iphone. Except maybe the customer data base which I can do at home. it would be nice to have it all the time though. My biggest want is to print bids in my truck but its looking like it may have to wait. Been seeing alot of money going out and only a trickle coming in:msp_sad:. Things are picking up though. Plus I went to get a few extra bid sheets to but in my desk drawer and realized how many I had! triple copy with the top sheet in color wasnt exactly cheap and theres enough for this season so maybe i will use them up.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are turning into a bunch of geeks.. what's next, a steiner maybe?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> Thats cool. I am sure you will be happy with it. I was wondering cuz i am still trying to talk myself into an ipad or maybe a tablet like yours. But I can do most everything with my iphone. Except maybe the customer data base which I can do at home. it would be nice to have it all the time though. My biggest want is to print bids in my truck but its looking like it may have to wait. Been seeing alot of money going out and only a trickle coming in:msp_sad:. Things are picking up though. Plus I went to get a few extra bid sheets to but in my desk drawer and realized how many I had! triple copy with the top sheet in color wasnt exactly cheap and theres enough for this season so maybe i will use them up.



yeah I'd say the galaxy is pretty much an over sized iphone lol. Its really gonna take some self dicipline on my part to acually follow through with using it. Not real big on techno gadgets and every time I get one it usually gets used for a little bit then sits in a corner till it becomes outdated then useless.. Printing bids sounds like it may be a good idea especially with my hand writing but I got a feeling that would just slow me up too much, when the calls are flowing in I'm writing as fast as I can and racing off to the next one - run n gun! I use the triple copy bid sheets too. Made a nice design on the computer (in color) and have them made up at office max. When I found out how much $ it was to have the top sheet color decided that [email protected] was gonna have to work lol..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sold a good sized prune, 5 biggies and removing some more ittie bitties and then a dead elm
a removal yesterday. Have 4 more to bid today, should go out, but its still a little slippery in the back yards after the rain. Going to be 70 today! So they should be ready to go manyana. Think I am going to try and finish my landscape around the house so I dont look like a hill billy, with half of my landscape done!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Sold a good sized prune, 5 biggies and removing some more ittie bitties and then a dead elm
> a removal yesterday. Have 4 more to bid today, should go out, but its still a little slippery in the back yards after the rain. Going to be 70 today! So they should be ready to go manyana. Think I am going to try and finish my landscape around the house so I dont look like a hill billy, with half of my landscape done!



Yeah, it's starting to heat up pretty good here too. So far I have two estimates today and two tomorrow. Just got off the phone with one lady. She gave me the okay on the high visabilty roadside job I mentioned a while back (two to two and a half days). Only problem is now we gotta wait on the guy that's putting in the driveway we're clearing for. I guess he said he might have to change his bid.. something about the asphalt places not being open yet, so he's unsure about the cost of material, some BS about rising fuel prices. Lame. Whatever though.. money in the bank.


----------



## deevo

Started packing things for Florida, got a decent job lined up for thursday, 7 50' white pines and stumps $$$$ 4 more stump jobs for tomorrow! This warm weather is getting good! Everyone is opening up their wallets!!!! :msp_smile: Got some small jobs for my guys to do while I am away!


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 228721
View attachment 228722
View attachment 228723
The weather was so kick ass today and I was in a great mood to be just a bit of a fool :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 228721
> View attachment 228722
> View attachment 228723
> The weather was so kick ass today and I was in a great mood to be just a bit of a fool :hmm3grin2orange:



Congrats its a girl.


----------



## bootboy

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=191734


----------



## H 2 H

I watched it snow and rain all day and split up some cider (1/2 bolt)

But I did clean up some bars I just got


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading home from florida tomorrow am. Gonna be going with in 30 mins away from ropetek, so I may stop in and pick up a wraptor on my way home tomorrow. They are gonna make me one with a lower gear ratio because I weigh around 300 lbs. They said it will climb slower, but will be better for my weight. Had a call about a hugh tree as the guy said that is split at the base.


----------



## tree md

Another long day. By the time I finished calling customers back and answering emails it was 6:45.

Two big ones to go look at tomorrow.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You guys are turning into a bunch of geeks.. what's next, a steiner maybe?? :msp_tongue:



Yeah, I'll say. At least you can quickly get a time check when you ask for one... well not as quick as if they were wearing wristwatches as everybody stops working and goes fumbling for the phone which usually gets lost or forgotten on the job.

A friend of mine posted on FB about being about to see Jupiter, everybody was like " yeah I am checking it out on my Smartphone, its got a atronomy app", I was like " ####, all ya gotta do is look up idiot".

Look, if you are in the supermarket and someone walks into you when they are looking into their phone are you allowed to cold cock em?


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading home from florida tomorrow am. Gonna be going with in 30 mins away from ropetek, so I may stop in and pick up a wraptor on my way home tomorrow. They are gonna make me one with a lower gear ratio because I weigh around 300 lbs. They said it will climb slower, but will be better for my weight. Had a call about a hugh tree as the guy said that is split at the base.



Jenny Craig called and said she misses you!!!!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading home from florida tomorrow am. Gonna be going with in 30 mins away from ropetek, so I may stop in and pick up a wraptor on my way home tomorrow. They are gonna make me one with a lower gear ratio because I weigh around 300 lbs. They said it will climb slower, but will be better for my weight. Had a call about a hugh tree as the guy said that is split at the base.


cool can ya grab one for me too, but I will pass on the lower geat #### because I am not as big as you I am a mere 280 ... You must have a good woman cause I slowed down once headed up 95 to peek at a whole gaggle of brand new buckets and my wife was like PSSSST .... Really can you ever not look or think about tree #### and I was like ..... What ??? I wasn't thinking about trees when we were making babies and all that kinda stuff and she was like ##### please don't try jiving me ...


----------



## treeman82

Picked up my truck today, and finished 3 jobs up. Looked at 1 job, and got 1 check in the mail. Overall a relatively boring day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> cool can ya grab one for me too, but I will pass on the lower geat #### because I am not as big as you I am a mere 280 ... You must have a good woman cause I slowed down once headed up 95 to peek at a whole gaggle of brand new buckets and my wife was like PSSSST .... Really can you ever not look or think about tree #### and I was like ..... What ??? I wasn't thinking about trees when we were making babies and all that kinda stuff and she was like ##### please don't try jiving me ...



Dang if you do not make me laugh!! 
Now , come up with something interesting!
Jeff :msp_scared:

http://youtu.be/_W42rMjYWlk


----------



## tree md

Just went outside and looked at Jupiter and Venus... Very cool!


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang if you do not make me laugh!!
> Now , come up with something interesting!
> Jeff :msp_scared:
> 
> Jive Talkin' - YouTube


sorry jeff I am not all high fulutin talking trees and drinking tea with my pinky up , I am just here to entertain and lighten the mood , besides recently this forum has been overun with stimulating posts and real tree talk AKA ( #### that makes me wanna hang myself ) so sorry buddy , I ain't that guy


----------



## treeman75

I cut my index finger a thumb today with my corona hand saw. There was blood all over and it stung alittle too. I had to come down hose it off get the first aid kit out and back up.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading home from florida tomorrow am. Gonna be going with in 30 mins away from ropetek, so I may stop in and pick up a wraptor on my way home tomorrow. They are gonna make me one with a lower gear ratio because I weigh around 300 lbs. They said it will climb slower, but will be better for my weight. Had a call about a hugh tree as the guy said that is split at the base.



I'd make sure you put the safety ascender on the wraptor rope if I was you. If you don't all ya got between you and a crater in the ground is a little cog that rotates. Just sayin. :msp_sad:


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> , besides recently this forum has been overun with stimulating posts and real tree talk AKA ( #### that makes me wanna hang myself ) so sorry buddy , I ain't that guy



you are a dumb guy?  opcorn:


----------



## reese2011

went to a tree seminar at amherst college in ma. 2hr ride there and back. Lots of good info on all aspects of tree rigging and insects. about an hour from from me is a quarantined area for the long horn beetle. It was interesting to hear all that is going on with that. they are warning all arborist about the winter moth because of the warm temps we have been having. Should be an interesting start to the season . Nice to talk to the local guys they made me feel better, they said things are still slow other than storm damage.( they got battered) I've been going to beat the band. Great weather this week hope to hit it hard all threw the weekend. My theory,hit it hard now makes for more fishing time come tuna tangling season. can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> you are a dumb guy?  opcorn:


NO Dave , but we all know what's up, and actually Dave I am here to have laugh with my buds , I do enough tree work and talk trees and all the other BS, when I stop by here I need a break from it , and believe me I get it your all business and pro ...... And tree rock star ..... But I am surely smart to see all your incognito comments , I believe you'll have to get up a a lot earlier to get one over on me and honestly for your sanity do ya really want me get salty again . I mean ya left because of it and ya know I will go there .... So let's just not go there for the both of us ....


----------



## TreeAce

All cleaned up n ready to rock. New plugs , clean air filters, n sharp chains Have some nice jobs lined up. Had one for this morning that I , yes...I , cancelled last nite. This dude was making me crazy. I couldn't take it any more n told him I didn't wanna do his job. It was very small n hardly worth the drive. Dude kept calling me asking things like, can you take down my antenna? Can you check my cutters for pine needles? Can you clean the gutters, real quick, since you will be right there? You said u will have a ladder right? What about the down spouts? Can u look at the trees behind the shed I think they have dots? Should I get tools for removing antenna ? Should I bring a wheel barrow? Then his final question..... My neighbor said I should ask how much less it will be if I clean up the branches??? DUDE.... Just, man dude never mind. I cannot do your tree trimming. I KNOW this guy woulda been under my feet and or up my butt the whole time. So I had my climber in training come in an we spit shined the trunk n saws. Tomorrow we rock n roll on some dead ash. Thursday n Friday as well. EAB victims.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

@ 101
I don't think 20 lbs is gonna matter there. The reg one will work fine, but they said the lower gear would better for us heavy weights. That includes you tubby.

@ vet

They said i would be fine when I contacted them about it.


----------



## reese2011

TreeAce said:


> All cleaned up n ready to rock. New plugs , clean air filters, n sharp chains Have some nice jobs lined up. Had one for this morning that I , yes...I , cancelled last nite. This dude was making me crazy. I couldn't take it any more n told him I didn't wanna do his job. It was very small n hardly worth the drive. Dude kept calling me asking things like, can you take down my antenna? Can you check my cutters for pine needles? Can you clean the gutters, real quick, since you will be right there? You said u will have a ladder right? What about the down spouts? Can u look at the trees behind the shed I think they have dots? Should I get tools for removing antenna ? Should I bring a wheel barrow? Then his final question..... My neighbor said I should ask how much less it will be if I clean up the branches??? DUDE.... Just, man dude never mind. I cannot do your tree trimming. I KNOW this guy woulda been under my feet and or up my butt the whole time. So I had my climber in training come in an we spit shined the trunk n saws. Tomorrow we rock n roll on some dead ash. Thursday n Friday as well. EAB victims.



I hear ya i have one of those jobs tommorrow and i have a feeling i'm going to be n the same situation. either hire me and pay or get out of the way! you want your gutters cleaned either get up there or call the gutter cleaning guys! round here there is a sign on every intersection. sometimes it's not worth it!!!


----------



## tree md

TreeAce said:


> All cleaned up n ready to rock. New plugs , clean air filters, n sharp chains Have some nice jobs lined up. Had one for this morning that I , yes...I , cancelled last nite. This dude was making me crazy. I couldn't take it any more n told him I didn't wanna do his job. It was very small n hardly worth the drive. Dude kept calling me asking things like, can you take down my antenna? Can you check my cutters for pine needles? Can you clean the gutters, real quick, since you will be right there? You said u will have a ladder right? What about the down spouts? Can u look at the trees behind the shed I think they have dots? Should I get tools for removing antenna ? Should I bring a wheel barrow? Then his final question..... My neighbor said I should ask how much less it will be if I clean up the branches??? DUDE.... Just, man dude never mind. I cannot do your tree trimming. I KNOW this guy woulda been under my feet and or up my butt the whole time. So I had my climber in training come in an we spit shined the trunk n saws. Tomorrow we rock n roll on some dead ash. Thursday n Friday as well. EAB victims.



That's the beauty of being self employed; you can always tell them to take this job and shove it.

Your saw lineup looks a lot like mine.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

treeman75 said:


> I cut my index finger a thumb today with my corona hand saw. There was blood all over and it stung alittle too. I had to come down hose it off get the first aid kit out and back up.



I started carring a roll of sports tape on a biner, and havent stuck my razor saw in myself sense, go figure, mabe seeing the tape is phscosymatic or something,
Paul


----------



## Fireaxman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading home from florida tomorrow am.



Did you make Daytona? Was it worth the trip?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Fireaxman said:


> Did you make Daytona? Was it worth the trip?



Yeah, we went down 1 day. Did a little riding and lots of relaxing. Its always the same thing. This is my 10th trip down for bike week. Got a free place to stay. This year it looked like they hired a bunch of 15 yr olds to ted ar. Very few georgous bartenders this year. Looks like I am gonna be out 2 weeks with work when I get back.


----------



## Reg

Nasty bit of storm damage today. About four firs musta gone like domino's with two hanging up in a big rotten previously topped spar. All the trees 100+ft. 

Wouldn't have been so bad if the two big hangers handn't have been within falling distance of the primary....only good thing was that the trees were still attached to the root-plate's. So I cut away everything I could and then strapped the bigger one to the rotten spar while we released/rigged the other one as a 90ft pole, letting it down very carefully. 

We guyed the bigger one back and then while keeping it tip-tied on the big spar....a little more shortening up top until I release the ratchet strap and thankfully it stood pretty firm. 

Another guy went about blocking that down from a bucket while I went up top to shorten the rotten spar a little. I got some video of that job which I'll put together when I get a minute.

Apparently just the day before a guy a in a pickup pulls up upon seeing all the mess on the road side, gets out of his truck to asks if he can salvage some firewood. Not 20 seconds later another fir takes a gust and lands smack-bang on top of his truck, trucks a right-off....not sure whether you'd call him luck or unlucky.


----------



## treevet

reese2011 said:


> went to a tree seminar at amherst college in ma. 2hr ride there and back. Lots of good info on all aspects of tree rigging and insects. about an hour from from me is a quarantined area for the long horn beetle. It was interesting to hear all that is going on with that. they are warning all arborist about the winter moth because of the warm temps we have been having. Should be an interesting start to the season . Nice to talk to the local guys they made me feel better, they said things are still slow other than storm damage.( they got battered) I've been going to beat the band. Great weather this week hope to hit it hard all threw the weekend. My theory,hit it hard now makes for more fishing time come tuna tangling season. can't wait!!!!!!



Number of rich aholes took the quarantine to court near here and won. This bodes poorly for chances of containment. Precedence likely to resurface in other alb court situations too.


----------



## fir

Reg said:


> Nasty bit of storm damage today. About four firs musta gone like domino's with two hanging up in a big rotten previously topped spar. All the trees 100+ft.
> 
> Wouldn't have been so bad if the two big hangers handn't have been within falling distance of the primary....only good thing was that the trees were still attached to the root-plate's. So I cut away everything I could and then strapped the bigger one to the rotten spar while we released/rigged the other one as a 90ft pole, letting it down very carefully.
> 
> We guyed the bigger one back and then while keeping it tip-tied on the big spar....a little more shortening up top until I release the ratchet strap and thankfully it stood pretty firm.
> 
> Another guy went about blocking that down from a bucket while I went up top to shorten the rotten spar a little. I got some video of that job which I'll put together when I get a minute.
> 
> Apparently just the day before a guy a in a pickup pulls up upon seeing all the mess on the road side, gets out of his truck to asks if he can salvage some firewood. Not 20 seconds later another fir takes a gust and lands smack-bang on top of his truck, trucks a right-off....not sure whether you'd call him luck or unlucky.


We didnt get anything like that in Nanaimo just small stuff. Worked on the water all day today some times the office isnt bad


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading home from florida tomorrow am. Gonna be going with in 30 mins away from ropetek, so I may stop in and pick up a wraptor on my way home tomorrow. They are gonna make me one with a lower gear ratio because I weigh around 300 lbs. They said it will climb slower, but will be better for my weight. Had a call about a hugh tree as the guy said that is split at the base.



Have a safe trim home man. Say bro you may wanna check that lizard nest on yer face and make sure you don't have any stow aways up in there :Eye:


----------



## Tree Pig

superjunior said:


> Have a safe trim home man. Say bro you may wanna check that lizard nest on yer face and make sure you don't have any stow aways up in there :Eye:



shhhh now you blew it, he was sneaking two illegals up from Miami in his beard to cut his operating costs.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> @ 101
> I don't think 20 lbs is gonna matter there. The reg one will work fine, but they said the lower gear would better for us heavy weights. That includes you tubby.
> 
> @ vet
> 
> They said i would be fine when I contacted them about it.



Good choice with the gear reduction model. I imagine that would be a lot of stress on the connecting rods and crankshaft otherwise. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Good choice with the gear reduction model. I imagine that would be a lot of stress on the connecting rods and crankshaft otherwise. :msp_thumbsup:



Your not far off because what he didnt tell you is they also converted his to run on an industrial 4 cylinder ford.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Your not far off because what he didnt tell you is they also converted his to run on an industrial 4 cylinder ford.



Lol, just gotta make sure these are some stout trees to support all this action now!! :stupid::msp_laugh:


----------



## treevet

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Your not far off because what he didnt tell you is they also converted his to run on an industrial 4 cylinder ford.



the old Ford 172? Had one on my first chipper...a Fitchberg. 

Hey 2Tree, my earlier comment meant that some guys I know, and myself, began to ride the machine without the safety ascender and machine to lanyard hook up. But if you think about it...all that is holding you up is whatever bolt or driveshaft holds the little cog that rides your wraptor rope (and it is obviously only attached on one side).

Furthermore if a twig you were suspended from and your top of the tree hook fell just one foot... your weight would double to 600 lb. shock load to this little cog's bolt/driveshaft. One day that happened to me (has happened numerous times but I was safetied in) and it got me to thinking ...that is all between you and a nasty fall.

Yesterday I hit a crotch at 75' on the second bigshot. Had to get out the binocs from the pickup to see if I was through the main crotch and not under or around it and on a sucker or small branch.

I wub my Wraptor:msp_wub:...how bout you ropey


----------



## treevet

superjunior said:


> Have a safe trim home man. Say bro you may wanna check that lizard nest on yer face and make sure you don't have any stow aways up in there :Eye:



I'd like to get some "trim" on the way home (like in your avey) not matter where I was comin back from :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Actually they put a 5.9 ltr cummigs on it. I will be able to haul a whole lunch truck up to me rather then having to come down for lunch


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have been thinking about making my own with the engine outta the girlfriends 79 iron head. Put straight pipes on her and it would scream up the tree.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Workie Workie:msp_scared:


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> the old Ford 172? Had one on my first chipper...a Fitchberg.
> 
> Hey 2Tree, my earlier comment meant that some guys I know, and myself, began to ride the machine without the safety ascender and machine to lanyard hook up. But if you think about it...all that is holding you up is whatever bolt or driveshaft holds the little cog that rides your wraptor rope (and it is obviously only attached on one side).
> 
> Furthermore if a twig you were suspended from and your top of the tree hook fell just one foot... your weight would double to 600 lb. shock load to this little cog's bolt/driveshaft. One day that happened to me (has happened numerous times but I was safetied in) and it got me to thinking ...that is all between you and a nasty fall.
> 
> Yesterday I hit a crotch at 75' on the second bigshot. *Had to get out the binocs from the pickup to see if I was through the main crotch and not under or around it and on a sucker or small branch.*
> 
> I wub my Wraptor:msp_wub:...how bout you ropey



I started carrying binos with me about 5 years ago, after I had to come down out of a nasty Silver Maple that had a defect that I did not see from the ground. My binos sit right next to my radios and tree ID book in my business duffel. Admittedly, I don't use them as much as I should but they do come in real handy when I need to look a defect over closely from the ground.


----------



## tree md

Well, the plan for today was to stain my dad's deck for him while I had a little break. Don't look like it's going to happen today though. Phone is ringing this morning and I already had jobs to look at today. Got to give 3 bids today so far. Looking like rain here anyway.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Dump started leaking air from one of the rear brakes so we had to limp it to the shop and call off the rest of the day. And I thought we were on a roll.  Hopefully they'll get it fixed up today as I have a few jobs on the books for tomorrow.


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually they put a 5.9 ltr cummigs on it. I will be able to haul a whole lunch truck up to me rather then having to come down for lunch



Forget that you put a lunch truck in the tree I wont need a wraptor.


----------



## tree md

Shew, 3 bids turned into 5 today and I still have more to look at... Sold 3 out of 5 and I'm still waiting to hear back on one (a big one). Sold some nice jobs today... 

And I bought my first Husky in over 12 years... Albeit a backpack blower. :hmm3grin2orange:

Bought a Husky 130BT. Nice little light blower with plenty of wind for me. Much better than the old hand held I have been kicking around with for years. Got a Jim Dandy of a price on it too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a free basketball from Napa for spending over $25. 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Shew, 3 bids turned into 5 today and I still have more to look at... Sold 3 out of 5 and I'm still waiting to hear back on one (a big one). Sold some nice jobs today...
> 
> And I bought my first Husky in over 12 years... Albeit a backpack blower. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Bought a Husky 130BT. Nice little light blower with plenty of wind for me. Much better than the old hand held I have been kicking around with for years. Got a Jim Dandy of a price on it too.



Husky? They still in biz?

Knocked another eab ash today, this one a 30 plus inch in a tight spot. Little green guys makin us some serious change. Here's the end of job. Got another one manana.

[video=youtube_share;ZXIE5ex6Mb8]http://youtu.be/ZXIE5ex6Mb8[/video]


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;4A-CPsrqRn4]http://youtu.be/4A-CPsrqRn4[/video]


----------



## treemandan

I went out by myself this morning, took down the maple in the middle ( not sure what kind it is) and pruned up the sliver to the right.















Had a hard time keeping the HO and his son out of my way








Much less this dam thing







It looks like i rutted the Hell out of the yard, its moles, everywhere.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Dump started leaking air from one of the rear brakes so we had to limp it to the shop and call off the rest of the day. And I thought we were on a roll.  Hopefully they'll get it fixed up today as I have a few jobs on the books for tomorrow.



Hmmm, same thing happened here, finished for the day, dumped my chips where I usually do, hit the binders at my driveway, a bit spongy, park it, yep....brake fluid leaking from the front right. Get under it, only a flex hose. None the less, have a 9 tree removal day tomorrow. Truck isn't going anywhere til I get it fixed, so we are just going to bring the chipper, and another truck pulling the dump trailer to chip into. Dump site is a 5 minute drive (thank goodness) Getting the part made tomorrow and will put it in tomorrow night (have to bleed the brakes as well) Oh well, can't complain, lots on the go!


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I went out by myself this morning, took down the maple in the middle ( not sure what kind it is) and pruned up the sliver to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Much less this dam thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like i rutted the Hell out of the yard, its moles, everywhere.



You let moles drive your trucks all over the yard


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Home from vacation, but no wraptor today. Called them on the phone, it will take them a week to put it together. He told me his price includes shipping, so I am gonna wait a couple weeks and order it. Hopefully have it by the end of the month. I got 5 appointsments for tomorrow to look at jobs, and one on friday, and waiting for one guy to call me back. Spring is here, when driving threw dc, all the bradford pears are in full bloom. Heres a few pics from the trip. And yes, thats a real ar15 straped to the front fork.



















Pic of one of the shirts i got down there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My new friend that I shared my bananna with


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Forgot to say, that first bike was a boss hog with a v8 engine. It was a tribute bike with two fallen soldiers names on it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*First time for everything.*

Doing a big HOA and of course we check the work site and remove target's. A lot of big Aleppo's around these home's. 
Well, this home had a Stars and Stripes,(flag), that was over their front door and the guy's took it down so as not to break it during the work. Went well, but they forgot to put the flag back up. Also, it touched the ground and now is desecrated. I hate these call's.
I am buying her a new flag tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Forgot to say, that first bike was a boss hog with a v8 engine. It was a tribute bike with two fallen soldiers names on it.



This is a Boss Hogg my friend.







Your bike is a Boss Hoss


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

your right, my bad.

This bike pic is for you vet.


----------



## TreeAce

It became painfully clear that my eldest groundie will never make it through this season. Today was a beatiful day and only 72 and it was a rather easy days work and my dude was having a hard time. His health has been on a decline and its sad to see. I think he knows the writings on the wall. Me n my young buck "carried" him this afternoon. He looked like he felt ashamed. I told him several times not worry about it, as in dont feel bad.But i know he worries about his future. he is just worried in general and for good reason I guess. IDK guys...it sucks. He made some very poor life choices over the years and now its coming back to haunt him. i wish I had a company that was big enough that I could just keep him around for errands and shop cleaner guy. he could grind some stumps....but i cant do it. I cant afford a guy like that. Sucks.


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> It became painfully clear that my eldest groundie will never make it through this season. Today was a beatiful day and only 72 and it was a rather easy days work and my dude was having a hard time. His health has been on a decline and its sad to see. I think he knows the writings on the wall. Me n my young buck "carried" him this afternoon. He looked like he felt ashamed. I told him several times not worry about it, as in dont feel bad.But i know he worries about his future. he is just worried in general and for good reason I guess. IDK guys...it sucks. He made some very poor life choices over the years and now its coming back to haunt him. i wish I had a company that was big enough that I could just keep him around for errands and shop cleaner guy. he could grind some stumps....but i cant do it. I cant afford a guy like that. Sucks.



sorry to hear man


----------



## tree md

I am not a "biker guy" at all but I have to say, that tribute bike is about the coolest thing I have seen.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I worked my ass off , I  started @ 5am with chipper knives and then got 60% through a 60" red oak all buried in wires hanging over the house and married together with a buttonwood GRRRRRRRR. then we had our first T ball practice @6pm and a baseball meeting @ the VFW @ 830pm , so its cold pizza and cold beer time ....


----------



## superjunior

Started a big job today and climbed my tail off the whole time. Bunch of trees coming down and some trimming all around a pool, can't dump anything.. Man winter really gets me out of shape, I'm soar as hell. Got another long day of it tomorrow too but have another crew and climber coming in to help so it shouldn't be too bad. Made some good progress today


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> Husky? They still in biz?
> 
> Knocked another eab ash today, this one a 30 plus inch in a tight spot. Little green guys makin us some serious change. Here's the end of job. Got another one manana.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ZXIE5ex6Mb8]http://youtu.be/ZXIE5ex6Mb8[/video]





i watched the sling'n and how she came off and that was enough for me. lol

thought you knew what you were doing, dave?


----------



## fir

It was cold snowen and blowen would have been a good day to sit inside:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tree MDS

Sold some more work yesterday and got the main part of the chipper blasted. Shouldn't be too much longer now.

View attachment 229021


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> I went out by myself this morning, took down the maple in the middle ( not sure what kind it is) and pruned up the sliver to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a hard time keeping the HO and his son out of my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much less this dam thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like i rutted the Hell out of the yard, its moles, everywhere.



You need a groundie Dan, your killing yourself doing that #### by yourself. It's getting crazy around here the phone has been ringing off the hook for the past four days. Looks like it gonna be a good spring:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

I went underneath and sucked in a couple pounds of silica dust. Hope I don't have to do that again any time soon. Came out right though..
View attachment 229025


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> i watched the sling'n and how she came off and that was enough for me. lol
> 
> thought you knew what you were doing, dave?



What I'm doin Justin? Makin tons of money unlike an employee or a lardo with schit for equipment and too fat to do anything but bucket work or spike (lol).

Piece figured out to be about 5k and chokers we had good for bout 5k choked so added another to be safe. Crane was good for 18,000 there and your (bosses) driveway crusher would never have fitted in there lol.

1 day $2k netted...what did you make Tues? $15 per hour :hmm3grin2orange: Tub o blub prob made nothin as he putting away his snow plow and salter he made nothin with this winter.

yeee hawwww


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> What I'm doin Justin? Makin tons of money unlike an employee or a lardo with schit for equipment and too fat to do anything but bucket work or spike (lol).
> 
> Piece figured out to be about 5k and chokers we had good for bout 5k choked so added another to be safe. Crane was good for 18,000 there and your (bosses) driveway crusher would never have fitted in there lol.
> 
> 1 day $2k netted...what did you make Tues? $15 per hour :hmm3grin2orange: Tub o blub prob made nothin as he putting away his snow plow and salter he made nothin with this winter.
> 
> yeee hawwww


I see someone took a double dose of metamucil and cialis today , I have a mans body , in your case I've seen thicker legs on end tables and as far as the equipment goes maybe I should give all the trucks the gayve roller treatment and the only thing you got that I don't is that limp #### sign crane which doesn't make that much of a difference since ya don't know how to use it anyway ... So go play bingo. Or just pack it in already cause there aint nuffin more annoying then a senile person who says the same #### hour after hour ...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I see someone took a double dose of metamucil and cialis today , I have a mans body , in your case I've seen thicker legs on end tables and as far as the equipment goes maybe I should give all the trucks the gayve roller treatment and the only thing you got that I don't is that limp #### sign crane which doesn't make that much of a difference since ya don't know how to use it anyway ... So go play bingo. Or just pack it in already cause there aint nuffin more annoying then a senile person who says the same #### hour after hour ...



:hmm3grin2orange:

Hit some sore spots?


----------



## tree MDS

Nice to see everything back to normal around here! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Check this out, I OVER SLEPT! It has been over a year since I slept more than 4 hours at one time...........feelz guuuuud!
Well it is obvious that the season is here. 13 bids came in yesterday, plus I had 7 or 8 to do, shyat, need more energy! Back to pruning at my sugar momma's today and manyana, she comes out yesterday "Scott, do want any money or water or anything" What a Q! Tells me that she is not concerned one bit with what I am doing or what I am charging. " I trust you, just do what you think need to be done, if there is going to be a huge expense, just let me know upfront so I can make arrangements" Crazy! Still get everything in writing tho, just to be sure. I sooooo wish that she had like a 100 acres, I would just stay there for the summer. Only thing I am worried about is the temp, trying to get to them before they start budding. Ground temp is up 10 degrees already, another 10 and things are going to start to germinate, normally that doesn't happen for about another 4 -6 weeks around here. Worried that these temps are going to wake everything up and then we will get bombed with a snow and a hard freeze. Gonna jack my trees up if it does


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Its Taken me a couple of months to figure out the bantering, think I have toughened up just reading these post, saw these in a bar in Carbondale CO. add a little humor to another day of humidity.
View attachment 229042
View attachment 229043
View attachment 229044

I trimmed half of a large live oak broke pull starter on 200 didnt load any tools in bucket truck had to use razzor saw,wanted to get every thing on street and drive and niebors drive done with bucket so I could bring chipper today but oh well, left bucket KOEO while stacking brush, and had to call in a favor to get truck jumpstarted, some days would be better working for 15 an hour, see if can finish (that tree) today, last night fixed saw also pulled sparkaresttor wasnt to dirty but man sounds like a hot saw now, charged batt have 3 mediums in back so may finish friday, cant wait to go work in colorado for wages. 
Paul


----------



## tree MDS

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Its Taken me a couple of months to figure out the bantering, think I have toughened up just reading these post, saw these in a bar in Carbondale CO. add a little humor to another day of humidity.
> View attachment 229042
> View attachment 229043
> View attachment 229044
> 
> I trimmed half of a large live oak broke pull starter on 200 didnt load any tools in bucket truck had to use razzor saw,wanted to get every thing on street and drive and niebors drive done with bucket so I could bring chipper today but oh well, left bucket KOEO while stacking brush, and had to call in a favor to get truck jumpstarted, some days would be better working for 15 an hour, see if can finish (that tree) today, last night fixed saw also pulled sparkaresttor wasnt to dirty but man sounds like a hot saw now, charged batt have 3 mediums in back so may finish friday, cant wait to go work in colorado for wages.
> Paul



Lol.. "I think you should shut the #### up". I like it!


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I overslept too... Couldn't get to sleep until 4. I get like that when I get busy. Hard to sleep with a thousand things going through my mind. I need a sugar mama... 

Two residents to prune today. 3 large trees. Have to be dumped by this evening and ready to start two pretty good removals tomorrow. 

Just got a call from a woman while I was writing this post that wants me to come out to her home on the river and bid several large Cottonwood removals... Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> What I'm doin Justin? Makin tons of money unlike an employee or a lardo with schit for equipment and too fat to do anything but bucket work or spike (lol).
> 
> Piece figured out to be about 5k and chokers we had good for bout 5k choked so added another to be safe. Crane was good for 18,000 there and your (bosses) driveway crusher would never have fitted in there lol.
> 
> 1 day $2k netted...what did you make Tues? $15 per hour :hmm3grin2orange: Tub o blub prob made nothin as he putting away his snow plow and salter he made nothin with this winter.
> 
> yeee hawwww





If you think that piece weighs5k then you've convinced your self that your wife's vagina doesn't hang like a wizard's sleeve....


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Makes it hard with the rain, got used to the drought, when its to muddy they close the landscape supply that takes my mulch, now see why the bigger guys have backup chipper trucks and chippers, sold my brush trailer 3-4 years ago and when chipper acts up or truck is full wish I had 3 of me only younger, I have hard time sleeping too do the job 1000 times in my head, some times before I get the job, like the crane removals that I did all the lead work on and they found some one 1/3 the price oh well, I had already mentally done them, late again
Paul

plus Gardenville closes tipping area at 4:00 pm and is 20 miles from yard, the one that closes at 6 charges even for chips
some times have to go early to beat traffic as they open at 7


----------



## tree md

Yeah Paul, the banter gets a little old at times. Especially during the busy season. Big work, money and success tends to inflate the ego. Makes one feel like God... I am not immune to this myself.

Just so's you fockers know, I'm the best! :msp_tongue:


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> Husky? They still in biz?
> 
> Knocked another eab ash today, this one a 30 plus inch in a tight spot. Little green guys makin us some serious change. Here's the end of job. Got another one manana.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ZXIE5ex6Mb8]http://youtu.be/ZXIE5ex6Mb8[/video]



Wow... looks like NOSAK . If your run your crane like a hammersmith in the vids you post I would hate to see the hackery you don't post.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> If you think that piece weighs5k then you've convinced your self that your wife's vagina doesn't hang like a wizard's sleeve....



For somne reaon that post made me think of a over stuffed roast beef sandwich with too much mayo ya how the meats all hanging outta the roll .... Weird I know ....


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> Piece figured out to be about 5k and chokers we had good for bout 5k choked so added another to be safe. Crane was good for 18,000 there and your (bosses) driveway crusher would never have fitted in there lol.
> 
> yeee hawwww



So how long is your crane?
our 38 ton Altec is 36' long, 8' wide and has a 22' 4" wheel base It has out and down outriggers which allows us to setup in tighter areas then u can with ur AFrame riggers.
as far as driveways I honestly couldn't even remember the last time we even cracked a driveway.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> If you think that piece weighs5k then you've convinced your self that your wife's vagina doesn't hang like a wizard's sleeve....



more familiar with your mom's vagina and it don't have no sleeve....but it stanks.


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> Wow... looks like NOSAK . If your run your crane like a hammersmith in the vids you post I would hate to see the hackery you don't post.



shorty gay twat chimes in 

I've done 10 times more crane work than both you loser start up tree service employes put together 

have a nice day


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> For somne reaon that post made me think of a over stuffed roast beef sandwich with too much mayo ya how the meats all hanging outta the roll .... Weird I know ....



You must be thinkin bout that dog ugly wife of yours you posted a pict of lately

my sympathies to both of ya


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You must be thinkin bout that dog ugly wife of yours you posted a pict of lately
> 
> my sympathies to both of ya


my wifes a beautiful woman and I am not even gonna sweat that comment for a minute and honestly I am still wiping tears outta my eyes about the wizards sleeve , and I never said that anyone you know has a coochie rueben I was just saying that post reminded me of that ... Its actually something someone said to me a while back


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> shorty gay twat chimes in
> 
> I've done 10 times more crane work than both you loser start up tree service employes put together
> 
> have a nice day




6' is short now?
19 years incorporated is a startup?

Before seeing any of your videos I would have just assumed u had done mountains more crane work then I have. But after seeing how slow ur operation is I have serious doubts now. It is quite possible that in the meager 13 years I have been working with cranes I could have more experience then you basked on the how much more volume we do then you.


----------



## Toddppm

oldirty said:


> If you think that piece weighs5k then you've convinced your self that your wife's vagina doesn't hang like a wizard's sleeve....



That's just great, was getting my teeth cleaned by a cute little hygienist and this picture pops into my head cause I read it right before I went in:mad2:


Well I guess spring sprung. Wasn't doing jack or getting any calls before last week and now it's crazy, only took a few 80 degree days in march to get everything going.


----------



## treevet

MarquisTree said:


> 6' is short now?
> 19 years incorporated is a startup?
> 
> Before seeing any of your videos I would have just assumed u had done mountains more crane work then I have. But after seeing how slow ur operation is I have serious doubts now. It is quite possible that in the meager 13 years I have been working with cranes I could have more experience then you basked on the how much more volume we do then you.



lol...6' gay twat? 

basked on that....no....you probably don't.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> my wifes a beautiful woman and I am not even gonna sweat that comment for a minute and honestly I am still wiping tears outta my eyes about the wizards sleeve , and I never said that anyone you know has a coochie rueben I was just saying that post reminded me of that ... Its actually something someone said to me a while back



You know you are probably right. My sister has a schnauser and when you look at it in a certain light and profile....well....say no more.

Hey you keep saying you have everything I got except my crane. Link me your website (Buck ################?) and I can ck it out & see what ya got.


----------



## epicklein22

TV, do you have an LMI on your crane? Or are you using a green log chart? LMI's are the way to go if you don't have one. I'm sure they are pricey, but it's something that should seriously be considered.

Also, is that old crane of yours a RO Stinger? If so, what model?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You know you are probably right. My sister has a schnauser and when you look at it in a certain light and profile....well....say no more.
> 
> Hey you keep saying you have everything I got except my crane. Link me your website (Buck ################?) and I can ck it out & see what ya got.


Honestly Dave you win , I am not gonna bring the wives into it any more , I shouldn't have evened commented on OD's post that was my fault , and its not cause it really bothers me but more outta respect for a woman , now if you wanna talk cranes or tree species or anything having to do us personally that's fine , cause I am not gonna waste a bannment on you cause if I go at you that's where it will be for me and honestly I am not even remotely intimidated by a 60 year old washed up my #### don't stink hot air bag ... Cause you'll prolly quit again anyway and that would be OK with me , LOLxs a gajillion


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Honestly Dave you win , I am not gonna bring the wives into it any more , I shouldn't have evened commented on OD's post that was my fault , and its not cause it really bothers me but more outta respect for a woman , now if you wanna talk cranes or tree species or anything having to do us personally that's fine , cause I am not gonna waste a bannment on you cause if I go at you that's where it will be for me and honestly I am not even remotely intimidated by a 60 year old washed up my #### don't stink hot air bag ... Cause you'll prolly quit again anyway and that would be OK with me , LOLxs a gajillion



website?


----------



## oldirty

for heaven's sake, you nutty old prick. wtf is wrong with you now? 

all he did was laugh at the thought of the length of your wife's roast beef like labia. now i know why you like batman so much and how you role play in the bedroom with wifey by having her lay back and flap them bat wings into your face in an effort to get some life into your sidekick.... much like your limp dyck, tv, a good side kick can't be beat. alas no sidekick again on this mission, huh tv, flying into that cave with flapping bat wings in your face.


you know why i know you suck at crane work, mutt? 

a. your 2 sling placement is a joke. 

b. those notches you cut into the wood is a complete joke. lol truly at that. sling that under the union where it is impossible to slip out from.

c. where you put the boom tip for lift is also proving that you put male genitalia in your mouth for laughs.

(i would love to see the vid of you making the cut ass backwards too.)

d. your lack of knowing what weighs what is fun to me as well. 

other than getting that tap on the head for knowing when the load is coming when are you going to get an LMI? those help ya, stiff. i think a law too.... whatever though right cause you don't believe in helmets either or chaps for that matter.

plenty of room on that deck to fit that log in 2 or 3 picks especially if you good for 18k at that pick point.

you know who else claims to make 2k a day? yup.

the only difference between you and AA is that his trucks are newer than yours.


not even summer yet and you need to go sit in the AC....


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> TV, do you have an LMI on your crane? Or are you using a green log chart? LMI's are the way to go if you don't have one. I'm sure they are pricey, but it's something that should seriously be considered.
> 
> Also, is that old crane of yours a RO Stinger? If so, what model?



Ya know what son (and I can call ya son cause I think you only bout 18 years old and still in school)....an LMI is gonna tell ya what ya just cut off. If ya don't like....ya gonna put it back lol? 

That is hardly an old crane being a 96 Nati 990, 25 ton with 105 ft. of main stick and another 45 ft. in jibs. Got about 60k miles and reasonably low hours. We love it and being a rear mount...it is likely the best tree crane that anyone OWNS on this forum and IMO one of the best on TBuzz esp for driveway pickin.

You may hear otherwise from those Marqueen boys but they just hourly employees and likely carpool to work together in a 80's somethin VW Rabbit.

Thanks for the advice but come back and give me some when you BUY a crane and learn something about them.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> for heaven's sake, you nutty old prick. wtf is wrong with you now?
> 
> all he did was laugh at the thought of the length of your wife's roast beef like labia. now i know why you like batman so much and how you role play in the bedroom with wifey by having her lay back and flap them bat wings into your face in an effort to get some life into your sidekick.... much like your limp dyck, tv, a good side kick can't be beat. alas no sidekick again on this mission, huh tv, flying into that cave with flapping bat wings in your face.
> 
> 
> you know why i know you suck at crane work, mutt?
> 
> a. your 2 sling placement is a joke.
> 
> b. those notches you cut into the wood is a complete joke. lol truly at that. sling that under the union where it is impossible to slip out from.
> 
> c. where you put the boom tip for lift is also proving that you put male genitalia in your mouth for laughs.
> 
> (i would love to see the vid of you making the cut ass backwards too.)
> 
> d. your lack of knowing what weighs what is fun to me as well.
> 
> other than getting that tap on the head for knowing when the load is coming when are you going to get an LMI? those help ya, stiff. i think a law too.... whatever though right cause you don't believe in helmets either or chaps for that matter.
> 
> plenty of room on that deck to fit that log in 2 or 3 picks especially if you good for 18k at that pick point.
> 
> you know who else claims to make 2k a day? yup.
> 
> the only difference between you and AA is that his trucks are newer than yours.
> 
> 
> not even summer yet and you need to go sit in the AC....



No need to get ya panties all in a bunch Suzy. Let's see some of your vids and show us how a 15$ per. hr. employee has mastered the art of

1.ya cut the chunk off 2. gay twat pulls the lever (he puts the lotion on lol)


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> and being a rear mount...it is likely the best tree crane that anyone OWNS on this forum and IMO one of the best on TBuzz esp for driveway pickin.





hahahahahahahaaaaaa........ another hearty LOL! 


totally clueless.


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> hahahahahahahaaaaaa........ another hearty LOL!
> 
> 
> totally clueless.



question for ya sport...and I call ya sport cause you was a prep school brat...Yeah I know ya got to go there cause ya dad was a janitor there or somethin (pretty embarrassan huh ?) but...question...

you about 36, 37 years old now? We goin for another ( another!) year as an EMPLOYEE again? What does daddy think bout this?

Most everybody (yup AA included...hey even 10dumb) gots their own biz on this thread.

Whatzup? That's what makes ya angry all the time?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> No need to get ya panties all in a bunch Suzy. Let's see some of your vids and show us how a 15$ per. hr. employee has mastered the art of
> 
> 1.ya cut the chunk off 2. gay twat pulls the lever (he puts the lotion on lol)


The best part of your videos are the end , and frankly did ya ever watch one Dave cause newsflash the clouds move through the sky faster then your picks do, yea its like watching paint dry , I can agree that you have more crane hours then most here seeing that it prolly cost ya half your money in diesel to move that tree 80 ft to the truck , and honestly your not hard core ol school your just old , and that crane was new when I was in middle school and when you were more of a man not just a liver spot with a saw , and you only work now cause ya have to , and the day you retire the junk man will be loading all your fire engine faggity red relics on the roll back and toting em away , and the web address is 40caulkssmackingyourcheeks.com


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Ya know what son (and I can call ya son cause I think you only bout 18 years old and still in school)....an LMI is gonna tell ya what ya just cut off. If ya don't like....ya gonna put it back lol?
> 
> That is hardly an old crane being a 96 Nati 990, 25 ton with 105 ft. of main stick and another 45 ft. in jibs. Got about 60k miles and reasonably low hours. We love it and being a rear mount...it is likely the best tree crane that anyone OWNS on this forum and IMO one of the best on TBuzz esp for driveway pickin.
> 
> You may hear otherwise from those Marqueen boys but they just hourly employees and likely carpool to work together in a 80's somethin VW Rabbit.
> 
> Thanks for the advice but come back and give me some when you BUY a crane and learn something about them.



I'm not talking about your current crane. How about the one on your website? The truck looks to be a early 80's GMC....

Hey, if you don't need an LMI, good for you. I suggest you try one out though. I'll leave it at that.

BTW, my partner and I OWN a crane. Nothing special (11 ton RO Stinger with 65ft hook height, plus a jib), but hey it's mine and it saves the back. Slapped a rotation resistant cable on it first thing and it's worked well on the few trees we've used it on. Got enough cable to run the jib too, but that kills capacity. Gonna try to go bigger in a year or two.


----------



## Tree Pig

Good to see things back to normal around here. You know everyone tearing each other apart for no reason at all as opposed to a few months ago when it was just out of pure dislike, or at least arguing over who has a bigger crane and not how fruity doing tree work with a garden tractor is.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Good to see things back to normal around here. You know everyone tearing each other apart for no reason at all as opposed to a few months ago when it was just out of pure dislike, or at least arguing over who has a bigger crane and not how fruity doing tree work with a garden tractor is.


Yea but that garden tractor old fart was comical , but TV is just a old douchebag , I mean I could def. See myself tearing off one of his barstool legs and beating his head with it then jamming it up his ###, and honestly there's a huge difference in his antics cause honestly you could say just about anything to me and we would still be cool but that ol rotten crotch needs to go back to the buzz, or did he get run off there too...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

One of the jobs I quoted today. Tree leans very hard away from where I took the picture. Split is big enough that your hand fits inside it, and is deep enough that I cant see the other side of it with a flashlight and runs up about 10' above the ground. Guess I will be using some comalongs to hold the bottom together just in case.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> One of the jobs I quoted today. Tree leans very hard away from where I took the picture. Split is big enough that your hand fits inside it, and is deep enough that I cant see the other side of it with a flashlight and runs up about 10' above the ground. Guess I will be using some comalongs to hold the bottom together just in case.



looks like your gonna need a hand on that one


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I can get the crane right next to it so I will probably bring him in because I can take the top in about 10 piece and set them outta the way. But I dont know for sure yet. HO to cleanup everything.


----------



## Zale

2treeornot2tree said:


> I can get the crane right next to it so I will probably bring him in because I can take the top in about 10 piece and set them outta the way. But I dont know for sure yet. HO to cleanup everything.



I'll bet you a dollar, once you put everything on the ground and the HO sees all the brush and wood, he will want you to haul it.


----------



## NCTREE

I had one of those day today luckily no one got killed. The chipper is un scathed but the truck suffered a little damage. The tree saved the day if it wasn't their the chipper mostly likely would of rolled. I almost cried.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> looks like your gonna need a hand on that one



Yep. A couple ratchet straps and a fat guy wraptor should do it.. 

Maybe employ the GayRCS.. lol..

Sorry Jarrod, can't help myself...


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I had one of those day today luckily no one got killed. The chipper is un scathed but the truck suffered a little damage. The tree saved the day if it wasn't their the chipper mostly likely would of rolled. I almost cried.



Dude, like, WTF!!!??? Who did that? And how!!!???


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Yep. A couple ratchet straps and a fat guy wraptor should do it..
> 
> Maybe employ the GayRCS.. lol..
> 
> Sorry Jarrod, can't help myself...



I thought you used A GRCS


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> I had one of those day today luckily no one got killed. The chipper is un scathed but the truck suffered a little damage. The tree saved the day if it wasn't their the chipper mostly likely would of rolled. I almost cried.



Bet the place that loaned you that truck isnt gonna be happy. How the hell did you do that? Did it poop outta gear?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Yep. A couple ratchet straps and a fat guy wraptor should do it..
> 
> Maybe employ the GayRCS.. lol..
> 
> Sorry Jarrod, can't help myself...



Just keep laughing. You might need a fat guy wraptor one day. Oh thats right, you'll just use your steiner.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Dude, like, WTF!!!??? Who did that? And how!!!???



it was a chip job on a steep hill, i had the rear wheels chucked on the 250 and the momentum from the branches going in the chipper kept diigging the chucks deeper into the ground untill the truck roled right over them. Me and my helper had to jump out of the way. It could have been alot worse if our backs were toward the chipper.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> I had one of those day today luckily no one got killed. The chipper is un scathed but the truck suffered a little damage. The tree saved the day if it wasn't their the chipper mostly likely would of rolled. I almost cried.



Duuude. That sucks. Gotta ask, what's with the F150 on the tailgate? Looks like a 250 from the front? Replacement gate?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I thought you used A GRCS



Not really. I just have one on loan (indefinitely) for free. I would use it a bit more if I payed $2800 for it though, I suppose! Lol..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

When in situations like that, I always put the truck in 4x4. Happen to a friend of mine once when they tried to load a skid loader in a dump trailer while the truck and trailer were facing down hill.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Duuude. That sucks. Gotta ask, what's with the F150 on the tailgate? Looks like a 250 from the front? Replacement gate?



Let me tell you its the truck from hell my mechanic loaned to me.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> When in situations like that, I always put the truck in 4x4. Happen to a friend of mine once when they tried to load a skid loader in a dump trailer while the truck and trailer were facing down hill.



it was in 4x4 low range with the shift in 1st gear, the parking brake didnt work.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

NCTree they need a dislike or bummer Icon, man eating chipper chasing you down the hill that sucked, hard to hit like on your mis fortune but thanks for the pictures that sucks, 
Paul


----------



## Nailsbeats

GRCS's are gay now? and I just bought one last week to take on her maiden voyage tommorow. Have a 10 tree removal job at a lake cabin. Gonna peel some big Red Oak limbs off over the house with it and hang some White Pines into the neighboring trees to lower and chunk.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> it was in 4x4 low range with the shift in 1st gear, the parking brake didnt work.



LR can be tricky on those Fords. I watched Eric kick ours sideways like that when unloading the mini because he didn't get it in 4 low and the transfer case was in neutral.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nailsbeats said:


> GRCS's are gay now? and I just bought one last week to take on her maiden voyage tommorow. Have a 10 tree removal job at a lake cabin. Gonna peel some big Red Oak limbs off over the house with it and hang some White Pines into the neighboring trees to lower and chunk.



What? You didn't get the memo, Nails? GRCS's are as gay as a three dollar bill! Just ask TV, or the guy who lost the handle and now owns a $2500 bollard. lol


----------



## Nailsbeats

Blakesmaster said:


> What? You didn't get the memo, Nails? GRCS's are as gay as a three dollar bill! Just ask TV, or the guy who lost the handle and now owns a $2500 bollard. lol



$2500 bollard, lol.


----------



## NCTREE

ROPECLIMBER said:


> NCTree they need a dislike or bummer Icon, man eating chipper chasing you down the hill that sucked, hard to hit like on your mis fortune but thanks for the pictures that sucks,
> Paul



Yeah OD likes it i guess he gets off of others misfortunes. Yeah well KARMA!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> What? You didn't get the memo, Nails? GRCS's are as gay as a three dollar bill! Just ask TV, or the guy who lost the handle and now owns a $2500 bollard. lol



Lol. That's funny. I didn't pay a dime for that thing, and still hesitate to spend $50 (or whatever) for a replacement handle. Lol, learn how to rig like a man, IMO..


----------



## NCTREE

I'm half ####faces right now I need a good drink after that ordeal. My helper has kids and if anything would of happened to him i just dont know.:frown:


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> I'm half ####faces right now I need a good drink after that ordeal. My helper has kids and if anything would of happened to him i just dont know.:frown:



Suck it up Granola Joe Dirt.. ya got lucky! Lol.. :msp_laugh:


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea but that garden tractor old fart was comical , but TV is just a old douchebag , I mean I could def. See myself tearing off one of his barstool legs and beating his head with it then jamming it up his ###, and honestly there's a huge difference in his antics cause honestly you could say just about anything to me and we would still be cool but that ol rotten crotch needs to go back to the buzz, or did he get run off there too...



You're all pissed cause I called your wife ugly. I take it back. She got droopy milk sacks and her as s drags on the pavement...but who cares, she kinda cute...in a puppy dog sorta way. woof 

BTW who is this Todd ppm homo that is always liken your posts? You been tail gunnin that boy. Or more like he been tail gunnin you (with bag installed lol)

Speakin of homo's, just wonderin why Ol dirty underpanties got such disdain for women's genatalia? 37, never been married, girlfriend ran (ran) away from him. Com'on OD the closet door is cracked open...walk right out...own it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## squad143

NCTREE said:


> I had one of those day today luckily no one got killed. The chipper is un scathed but the truck suffered a little damage. The tree saved the day if it wasn't their the chipper mostly likely would of rolled. I almost cried.



Man, that sucks.

Fortunate no one was hurt. 

It's a cliche, but..... Equipment can be replaced/repaired.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

When I built my fuso had tranny a part out on street and ebrake housing and all the bell housing bolts in floorboard and some punk stole my floor jack and the ebrake drum and parts, put the trany back in and hooked a line lock to the rear brakes to the EB cable so what ever pressure you have on the brekes is locked on the rear, worked great and seems to keep it from doing wheelies when dumping,but now must have a leaking wheel cyl. because Ill set it and be walking back to set the chalk and it will jump, think i need to go to the junk yard and put it back right, you can see the truck lung when you throw a good chunk of brush through the chunk and dunk.
Paul


----------



## tree md

It was another loooong day. Gonna be even looonger tomorrow and into the weekend... Glad I'm not working by the hour... Well, in a way I am but not by your hour... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> Ya know what son (and I can call ya son cause I think you only bout 18 years old and still in school)....an LMI is gonna tell ya what ya just cut off. If ya don't like....ya gonna put it back lol?
> 
> That is hardly an old crane being a 96 Nati 990, 25 ton with 105 ft. of main stick and another 45 ft. in jibs. Got about 60k miles and reasonably low hours. We love it and being a rear mount...it is likely the best tree crane that anyone OWNS on this forum and IMO one of the best on TBuzz esp for driveway pickin.
> 
> You may hear otherwise from those Marqueen boys but they just hourly employees and likely carpool to work together in a 80's somethin VW Rabbit.
> 
> Thanks for the advice but come back and give me some when you BUY a crane and learn something about them.



Ya you gotta have an LMI that way when it tips over and touches the ground you just shave some off till it sits back upright. That's how you get the most out of your picks.

Glad to see your back and causin hell again. Forum was gettin dry.


----------



## treemandan

Well that skylight is costing me 475.00 and I am glad it out of my hands. 

First thing this morning ( that's after I dropped off my kid after putting her throught her morning paces) me and my wife went incognito to the township yard where the guy put 2 heaping buckets of township mulch on the trailer then went and dropped a measly 2k on PVC decking which is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.

We then putzed around the yet yard with the mulch until she went to meet some friends for lunch and I went to meet a friend and smoke a dobbie. My wife and I met up around 1:30 when we went back to the mall for the sale on the Pandora charmed braclets so I could get her some more charms. I picked up a good pair of sneakers for softball. 

As we were driving back, coming through our neighborhood I noticed that the two teenaged girls who live down the road were followed home by a pack of 6 MTV gangster wannabees who obviously got on the wrong school bus. 
Now I know its hard not to follow little teenaged heinies around, Lord knows I have been there myself, and it is ' that time of year' not to mention the tight fitting jeans the teenaged heinies were stuck into would induce some reaction BUT as been said this wolf pack was not supposed to be on that school bus AND I distinctly heard the wolf pack hollering at the teenaged heinies, as they ran into their house, " Oh your parents aren't home? We're coming in!" and " RUN #####ES" ( That's R-U-N B-I-T-C-H-E-S) as the wolf pack decended upon an un-parented house all full up with teenaged heinies stuck into tight jeans.
I dunno, maybe its me but I had to stop and introduce myself to the wolf pack. My introduction was met with a little distaste but that didn't really bother me very much at all and I pretty much just let it be know that even though there were no parents in that house there were still many other parents around who do things like parent even though they don't always want to ,even if its not even their own kids.


" While there is a lower class, I am in it. While there is a criminal element, i am of it. While there is a soul in prison, I am not free".

Then me and my wife picked up our kid, took her to gym class, I went I bought one of those 19.2 volt Craftsman drill kits and went back to the gym to hang out with the knitting circle. The one lady had her two 5 year old twins ( boys) . They were hammering on each other and pretty much going insane with having to wait there and behave for 2 hours while their sisters were in class so I messed with them to keep them busy.

Then , after gym, we hit Chuck E Cheeses for a school night birthday party and did my best to keep my precoscious 6 year old from becoming a raving lunatic. I had pretty good luck... and skill... because I am pretty much a raving lunatic myself.

My wife starts her new job next week so I am going become a house husband. I have to drop off and pick up the kid at school and get her to all her activities which follow. 

Now, after just saying that, I want you all to gimme yer best shots , make sure they're low and hard cause I like to see people tire themselves out fighting air.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> it was a chip job on a steep hill, i had the rear wheels chucked on the 250 and the momentum from the branches going in the chipper kept diigging the chucks deeper into the ground untill the truck roled right over them. Me and my helper had to jump out of the way. It could have been alot worse if our backs were toward the chipper.



How big were the chocks?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Finished that big oak and took out 4 small to medium china berrys in back yard under lines,back yard has a easment in it and had called CPS too clear the lines and asblund came out right before got there and told the customer that he had to go get a WO and then never came back so I dint want to have to bring the bucket back for day 3 so bring chipper tomorow and finish trimm the two LO in the back over the pool and house, but got em out with out any sparks i dont even like being near power lines and had told her get them to clear the lines and ill come back to remove them, wasnt touching the top hot but was close I hand sawed knotched them above the common with no lanyard and not touching boom or controls with other hand it is a non insulated boom but fibeglass bucket not supposed to be within 30 feet of lines, wont do thais again real nerv drainer,
PaulView attachment 229144


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> I'm half ####faces right now I need a good drink after that ordeal. My helper has kids and if anything would of happened to him i just dont know.:frown:



Yeah drink up!


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great today. Did get an angry phone call from one lady over a bill for storm damage, but also got an e-mail from another client saying thank you for the bill I sent for pruning 4 big oaks the other day. Also managed to get a few phone calls taken care of.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> How big were the chocks?



Good question. I like to run the bigger 3' tall jobbers in them type situations. Lol.


----------



## Toddppm

treevet said:


> You're all pissed cause I called your wife ugly. I take it back. She got droopy milk sacks and her as s drags on the pavement...but who cares, she kinda cute...in a puppy dog sorta way. woof
> 
> BTW who is this Todd ppm homo that is always liken your posts? You been tail gunnin that boy. Or more like he been tail gunnin you (with bag installed lol)
> 
> Speakin of homo's, just wonderin why Ol dirty underpanties got such disdain for women's genatalia? 37, never been married, girlfriend ran (ran) away from him. Com'on OD the closet door is cracked open...walk right out...own it!:hmm3grin2orange:



Not all of them but that post was pretty funny and I really did LOL instead of just typing it. Your posts just make me feel sorry for you:msp_unsure:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I went underneath and sucked in a couple pounds of silica dust. Hope I don't have to do that again any time soon. Came out right though..
> View attachment 229025



Holy Crap dude! What is this? I think you could have gotten a brand new chipper for what you all did so far. You got to come out from under there, there is a whole world outside.
What is that, chain drive rollers?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Nothing great today. Did get an angry phone call from one lady over a bill for storm damage, but also got an e-mail from another client saying thank you for the bill I sent for pruning 4 big oaks the other day. Also managed to get a few phone calls taken care of.



So that's like a 50% satisfied customer base?? Riveting, please keep us informed! :hmm3grin2orange:

Sorry...


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> it was a chip job on a steep hill, i had the rear wheels chucked on the 250 and the momentum from the branches going in the chipper kept diigging the chucks deeper into the ground untill the truck roled right over them. Me and my helper had to jump out of the way. It could have been alot worse if our backs were toward the chipper.




Kinda sounds like the truck wasn't in gear or if it was it wasn't in the right one or it popped out of gear when the chocks sunk.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Holy Crap dude! What is this? I think you could have gotten a brand new chipper for what you all did so far. You got to come out from under there, there is a whole world outside.
> What is that, chain drive rollers?



You really think payments on 40k plus would be easier long term, Rabbit Boy?? Lol..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You really think payments on 40k plus would be easier long term, Rabbit Boy?? Lol..



Hard to tell. You getting done with that thing yet or just getting started? I can't figured that out either.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Hard to tell. You getting done with that thing yet or just getting started? I can't figured that out either.



Some of it's done man.. it does take time..
View attachment 229147


Edit: had a better pick, but kinda squinting at the cell at this point! Hahaha.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> You need a groundie Dan, your killing yourself doing that #### by yourself. It's getting crazy around here the phone has been ringing off the hook for the past four days. Looks like it gonna be a good spring:msp_thumbup:



Actually I am in fine shape and wasn't even tired, sore or anything. The hassle of the job was the HO, his son and the dog. 
The HO told me he had a few other guys look at the job, I guess they were greenies cause he said they kept looking at it trying to figure out how to do it but when I looked at the job it only took me a few minutes to give a price.
I was on that job for 4.5 hours. If i needed help I would have gotten it. I just had to climb the TD a few times , chip the branches and cut the trunk up. I didn't touch the firewood. The HO had his son moving it with a wheel barrow, i told them to split it right at the stump them move it and they agreed. I barely used a tank in the 200 and barely a tank in the 44.


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> I'm half ####faces right now I need a good drink after that ordeal. My helper has kids and if anything would of happened to him i just dont know.:frown:



An example of 'TUI'.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> LR can be tricky on those Fords. I watched Eric kick ours sideways like that when unloading the mini because he didn't get it in 4 low and the transfer case was in neutral.



I don't like putting mine up that high, you have to make sure everything is set right. God help you if something goes wrong.


----------



## fir

Went to try and finish job by the water but truck tried to sink. Left job to another watched boss clime wind broke maple. He had to cut other arm off it was a leaner. cut big top that barber chaired 15ft up the tree. He new it was going to hapen and was ready for it. Met up with other crew and finished up to more jobs. It was a wet one.:msp_razz:


----------



## superjunior

I'm outta here, headin down to Bristol in a few hrs for the nascar race this weekend - no worky 4 me till tues..

Later fellers!


----------



## tree md

Have fun... The "brick yard" is always a good race.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You're all pissed cause I called your wife ugly. I take it back. She got droopy milk sacks and her as s drags on the pavement...but who cares, she kinda cute...in a puppy dog sorta way. woof
> 
> BTW who is this Todd ppm homo that is always liken your posts? You been tail gunnin that boy. Or more like he been tail gunnin you (with bag installed lol)
> 
> Speakin of homo's, just wonderin why Ol dirty underpanties got such disdain for women's genatalia? 37, never been married, girlfriend ran (ran) away from him. Com'on OD the closet door is cracked open...walk right out...own it!:hmm3grin2orange:


Actually Dave anymore you are more of a Douche than anyone that I would look up too , I mean there isn't an inch of your ass that you didn't show yesterday , and as far people liking other peoples posts well I would venture to say that it ain't just me who sees it , there are members here that joke and are actually funny when they do it and mean it in a completely harmless fashion , maybe you should take a lesson for once or a break ... Just Saying and I am sure you'll have another wife comment for me since you can say it sitting behind a computer 8hours away from me .....And as far as Crane work you may be dead before you can teach that MUTT to fix your mistakes with #### cuts overbooming and just a complete lack of experience , that piece was close to knocking your dentures into the fish pond thank god you were in a bucket safe and sound from his hackassery and whats up with the load stacked choked I mean I have never seen that move before maybe you should seriously consider a practical rigging course for you and your BM , Basically bring the whole company LOL


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> What? You didn't get the memo, Nails? GRCS's are as gay as a three dollar bill! Just ask TV, or the guy who lost the handle and now owns a $2500 bollard. lol



Oh, I better paint mine orange then, and keep it tethered with zip ties so it doesn't go missing!


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Enough*

No more wife jokes guys, thats outa bounds. MMMMMMMMMMMMMKAY, TANKSAMILLION


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually Dave anymore you are more of a Douche than anyone that I would look up too , I mean there isn't an inch of your ass that you didn't show yesterday , and as far people liking other peoples posts well I would venture to say that it ain't just me who sees it , there are members here that joke and are actually funny when they do it and mean it in a completely harmless fashion , maybe you should take a lesson for once or a break ... Just Saying and I am sure you'll have another wife comment for me since you can say it sitting behind a computer 8hours away from me .....And as far as Crane work you may be dead before you can teach that MUTT to fix your mistakes with #### cuts overbooming and just a complete lack of experience , that piece was close to knocking your dentures into the fish pond thank god you were in a bucket safe and sound from his hackassery and whats up with the load stacked choked I mean I have never seen that move before maybe you should seriously consider a practical rigging course for you and your BM , Basically bring the whole company LOL



You scare me less than a retard named Todd (gay name...right?). Only thing I'd worry about is you falling on me but I am pretty agile and I have always been able to hit real hard. Real hard.

Anyway if anything constructive is going to come out of these vids that wannabe's have been belittling let's talk about "the pick" in question. Trunk was being left above the trellis so it meant 2 picks. Could easily have been one but trunk was covered in nails and had 1 hook screw lag and a huge rod right thru it. Did not want to be taking the whole thing (which as usual looks much smaller than what it really was) and not be able to finish the cut. 

Let's see anyone that objects to this pick show a vid that accomplishes this task better, quicker, safer. The weakest link in this pick was WAY over spec in an extremely tight quarters location. 

Pretty much every crane cut I have made since I started in 1971 and been doing full time since 1980 (this is my 4th crane) I am gonna make a cut half way thru facing the boom, then make a perfect matching cut as the finishing cut. Every contracted crane co. for tree work around here advocates this. Better than a dumb as s cut that has no face cut and you get your bar stuck multiple times and even bend it at times. Watched it happen.

This trunk had bulges in it and one at the top that would tend to slide off the choke. Hence a couple of quick notches to retain the chokes. Choke in the back so the pull lifts the piece off. GM assumed with me in between the house and him that he should lift with the boom to get piece away from me. I knew if he kept doing this we would (and did) get a little sway on the piece...there you hear me say "cable". Piece came off just fine, easily got out of the way because in a bucket and jumped a little because I missed dead on matching cuts. Would have been easier to match if I ran the 880 with 4' bar but it is damn hard keeping sideways. So ran the 660 with 32 and worked it around the bigger than bar length dia trunk. The pull on the back works against the face cut and just pops off with no hanging wood...works like a pop top soda can.

Perfect pick...fit perfect sideways in the bed of the trunk at end of leader picks with one other coming afterwards. If took it all at once...no fit. I know a guy like Todd who is amused by jokes about another person's wife might not know anything about crane picks but as I said many times before, I am not here to teach anyone anything...just talk some shop. He can suck dich and probably does for all I care. I am not here to judge anyone's sexual desires either.

Made this pick thousands and thousands of times before and will make it thousands more. Dumass like 10dumb who likely has less than a handfull of crane jobs in his life and has no website and like Marqueen tree has absolutely no Certified Arborists and knows nothing but cut em down and cut em up...probably not the best individuals to learn from.

It just a crane pick...not nuclear science.


----------



## deevo

View attachment 229180
A bit tired from yesterday, did 7 spruce trees, 60' each beside a house and hydro, one decent sized ash, and one pecker pole dead ash, grinded the spruce stumps. We got done at 3, then I had a huge maple stump 80" from flare to flare from a tree I removed last year (in the attached pic, that was 1/4 of the way into it). First day with my new grinder, it was a workout and took me 2 hours to do, but I got er done! Was in a bit of a tight spot, never get a tow behind to it. Earned my $400 on that stump, machine is working great for the size of it. Going to upgrade to greenteeth soon though. Then fixed my brake line, bled the brakes on the chip truck after dinner, parked everything, cleaned up, and was 10 o'clock. Today doing a few things to get ready to leave for Florida early Sunday morning, then looking at 2 jobs this afternoon. All in all a great week $ wise being the middle of March!


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> BM , Basically bring the whole company LOL



Why don't you post up your website so I can learn from that? Or just a vid. Too dumb to make a vid?


----------



## NCTREE

I was using those standard 6" high wheel chucks. Should have used some logs which I did after the fact. The truck was still in 1st when I checked after the accident and it was in 4x4 low because I had just pulled up the hill further to chip another pile. It's amazing the rear tire didn't blow cause the chipper frame was imbedded into the tire. I think someone was looking out because it actually turned out good compared to what could of happen. I think I grew some gray hairs though.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> So that's like a 50% satisfied customer base?? Riveting, please keep us informed! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Sorry...



The lady had a willow tree split in half on her property, plus a bunch of busted branches around the yard. I was given instructions "We know it needs to be done, please take care of it." Sent a bill for 4K and she freaked. I actually took it easy on her seeing how she was one of the last to be done. Gonna meet with them this weekend to work it out.

As far as satisfaction rates go, I'd like to say I did at least a hundred jobs in the last few months, and I have only had 2 real complaints.


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Some of it's done man.. it does take time..
> View attachment 229147
> 
> 
> Edit: had a better pick, but kinda squinting at the cell at this point! Hahaha.



Going to look good but seems like a ton of pita work. I wonder if Bandit will refurbish chippers directly for owners or only for resale?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> The lady had a willow tree split in half on her property, plus a bunch of busted branches around the yard. I was given instructions "We know it needs to be done, please take care of it." Sent a bill for 4K and she freaked. I actually took it easy on her seeing how she was one of the last to be done. Gonna meet with them this weekend to work it out.
> 
> As far as satisfaction rates go, I'd like to say I did at least a hundred jobs in the last few months, and I have only had 2 real complaints.



I was just teasing ya man. 

See, I don't do business like that. I always give a price and stick to it (no matter what). I don't leave opportunity for disagreements like that. That's just me though..


----------



## deevo

Just got a call from the neighbour couple doors down, pileated woodpecker went to town on his sugar maple yesterday/last night, and chewed 1/2 way thru it 15' up, it's coming down in an hour! Oh well, just when I thought I had the day free! Not complaining though$$$$$


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> That is hardly an old crane being a 96 Nati 990, 25 ton with 105 ft. of main stick and another 45 ft. in jibs. Got about 60k miles and reasonably low hours. We love it and being a rear mount...it is likely the best tree crane that anyone OWNS on this forum and IMO one of the best on TBuzz esp for driveway picking.



    wow... now I know you just making #### up to stir the pot...no ones that stupid


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Going to look good but seems like a ton of pita work. I wonder if Bandit will refurbish chippers directly for owners or only for resale?



It's a major PITA man. There have been quite a few things that slowed down the project too... that and we're getting totally anal. I vow never to do this again!! 

I know woodsman will (used to anyway) refurbish their chippers. Even if bandit would have done it, it wouldn't be anywhere near as nice as this ####ing piece of crap is coming out. Lol. Nobody would have done this nice of a job.


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> I was using those standard 6" high wheel chucks. Should have used some logs which I did after the fact. The truck was still in 1st when I checked after the accident and it was in 4x4 low because I had just pulled up the hill further to chip another pile. It's amazing the rear tire didn't blow cause the chipper frame was imbedded into the tire. I think someone was looking out because it actually turned out good compared to what could of happen. I think I grew some gray hairs though.


I had a GMC kodiak back n the day , that ran away with our 1800 hooked to it , I had the front wheels chocked because a single axle big chipper tends to tilt back with big stuff and when that truck was empty it would lift the rear wheels about 2" off the ground , I was feeding it with a bobcat and I literally went to feed in a branch and it ran away I thought someone was moving it , I watched it roll about 200ft and rear end a parked dump truck. And push that about e0ft into the road , I was so shakin up that I needed to take a break for about an hour , I mean someoen coulda easily been killed , my mistake was I left the truck in reverse and it kicked outta gear...


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> question for ya sport...and I call ya sport cause you was a prep school brat...Yeah I know ya got to go there cause ya dad was a janitor there or somethin (pretty embarrassan huh ?) but...question...
> 
> you about 36, 37 years old now? We goin for another ( another!) year as an EMPLOYEE again? What does daddy think bout this?
> 
> Most everybody (yup AA included...hey even 10dumb) gots their own biz on this thread.
> 
> Whatzup? That's what makes ya angry all the time?


 your just upset because your BM didn't fully explain what a DIRTY SANCHEZ is ... I mean if you wann run your trap and have a breakdown on someone maybe you should also go gets your meds cause it ain't our fault that you suck I mean 40 years of crane work and your man whore still needs to be told how to boom. Which BTW is your fault the OP is merely someone pulling the levers you control him till that pick is away from you , your rigging is so old school no one has ever used a double stacked choke setup except possibly Barney Rubble and basically I would say that at this point you should just pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow , ya know how to do that just fine I am sure , and honestly I have forgotten more about rigging then what you by your own video admission 
Think ya know


----------



## superjunior

Just crossed into w virginia and the sun is shinin. Jammin to new disturbed  should be a good weekend for racin. This tablet is cool as hell lol


----------



## tree md

Dropped this maple in between playing with my iPad. On my way to the dump while the logs are being loaded out. 1 more medium maple to do and 2 big stumps to grind. Looks like it's gonna be a late one. Prolly stop for a margarita and Mexican food on the way home...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Dropped this maple in between playing with my iPad. On my way to the dump while the logs are being loaded out. 1 more medium maple to do and 2 big stumps to grind. Looks like it's gonna be a late one. Prolly stop for a margarita and Mexican food on the way home...



Had too read that 2xs thought you said marijuana and Mexican food I was gonna say damn your a good boss .....


----------



## tree md

No, noo, no, no I don't smoke it no mo! The beer and occasional margarita is about as hard as I get.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> No, noo, no, no I don't smoke it no mo! The beer and occasional margarita is about as hard as I get.



You should have that maple in the extreme precision falling thread ....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12

NCTREE said:


> I was using those standard 6" high wheel chucks. Should have used some logs which I did after the fact. The truck was still in 1st when I checked after the accident and it was in 4x4 low because I had just pulled up the hill further to chip another pile. It's amazing the rear tire didn't blow cause the chipper frame was imbedded into the tire. I think someone was looking out because it actually turned out good compared to what could of happen. I think I grew some gray hairs though.



When we are not in driveways I use metal chocks. They are hard to drive over if you wanted to. What happened to you is not that uncommon. A pickup like that is pretty light. Similar thing happened to me when all I had was a pickup and used it to do everything. Slid through a garage door on a steep driveway. Truck did not kick out of gear or run over the chocks. When I took the bobcat off it started it sliding and it actually slid on moss.

Just something else to keep in mind moss covered driveways can cause problems.

My morbark 2400xl will actually pull my pickup backwards and it's got a steel dump insert dual wheels weighs 11k.


----------



## H 2 H

Spilting 3 rounds that are about 30"

Man its no fun


----------



## fishercat

*well I'd say it's worth it.*



tree MDS said:


> It's a major PITA man. There have been quite a few things that slowed down the project too... that and we're getting totally anal. I vow never to do this again!!
> 
> I know woodsman will (used to anyway) refurbish their chippers. Even if bandit would have done it, it wouldn't be anywhere near as nice as this ####ing piece of crap is coming out. Lol. Nobody would have done this nice of a job.



Your stuff always ran well and if that's the chipper we were running when I was working for you ,it was bad ass.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Dropped this maple in between playing with my iPad. On my way to the dump while the logs are being loaded out. 1 more medium maple to do and 2 big stumps to grind. Looks like it's gonna be a late one. Prolly stop for a margarita and Mexican food on the way home...



You take the pick with the ipad?


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> You take the pick with the ipad?



Yep, here's another?


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Yep, here's another?



Sweet. How are you attaching the pics?


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Sweet. How are you attaching the pics?



I downloaded an app for my photobucket. Account.

Looking forward to spending a little time learning my way around this new iPad but I don't see it happening tonite. I'm beat and have to work in the morning. Still a half hour way from home.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I downloaded an app for my photobucket. Account.
> 
> Looking forward to spending a little time learning my way around this new iPad but I don't see it happening tonite. I'm beat and have to work in the morning. Still a half hour way from home.


Cool. Ill have to check that app out


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Yep, here's another?



Great next thing you know youll be taking pics with all your computers out, money clip on the table and riding around on a stiener.


----------



## formationrx




----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I was just teasing ya man.
> 
> See, I don't do business like that. I always give a price and stick to it (no matter what). I don't leave opportunity for disagreements like that. That's just me though..



Yeah, you shouldn't do anything without a firm understanding.


----------



## treemandan

Yeah Vet, I guess them boys got problems I dunno. I don't think that thing was 5k lbs but even if it was it was still not enough for them. If you keep trying, though, you'll be just as good... but I doubt it,you know that's a far fetch. Now I don't mean no harm, I was born a little crude but for some reason I get the idea that OD and Marky Mark Marqueefer got each others ####s in each others asses on a regular basis. I really ain't to sure how that's done - maybe they bring in a third guy like 101 to complete the circle?


no offense boys but shut it up you #### twiddling yackoffs, yer making me sad to know you. You got no class, no intellect. You just got each other's #### on yer ####s.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> When we are not in driveways I use metal chocks. They are hard to drive over if you wanted to. What happened to you is not that uncommon. A pickup like that is pretty light. Similar thing happened to me when all I had was a pickup and used it to do everything. Slid through a garage door on a steep driveway. Truck did not kick out of gear or run over the chocks. When I took the bobcat off it started it sliding and it actually slid on moss.
> 
> Just something else to keep in mind moss covered driveways can cause problems.
> 
> My morbark 2400xl will actually pull my pickup backwards and it's got a steel dump insert dual wheels weighs 11k.



I didn't notice any slide marks. I am thinking the transfer case wasn't locked( for understandable reasons) and maybe they were feeding bigger logs which made the thing hop and roll over partially sunken chocks. Maybe they were fully sunk but the truck looks like it rolled, not slid. 

Not trying to percecute anybody and glad ya'll is OK. Ain't like I never had my fair share.

I did notice that a lot of trucks have sticky transfer case shifters usually due to lack of lube. That truck don't look to old but i have a feeling its older than it looks.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Yeah Vet, I guess them boys got problems I dunno. I don't think that thing was 5k lbs but even if it was it was still not enough for them. If you keep trying, though, you'll be just as good... but I doubt it,you know that's a far fetch. Now I don't mean no harm, I was born a little crude but for some reason I get the idea that OD and Marky Mark Marqueefer got each others ####s in each others asses on a regular basis. I really ain't to sure how that's done - maybe they bring in a third guy like 101 to complete the circle?




You ain't lyin Danno. But you put those three together and it's gonna smell like a Friday night fish fry at the Catholic church.

Had a nice fam night tonight. Daughter came in from San Diego and we all went out to a nice restaurant.

Ordered a Rope Wrench today from Tree Stuff. Probably be in on Mon. I am psyched. Got perfect job for it on Tues.


----------



## tree md

Had a pretty good day today. Two decent maple removals. I dropped them both but nearly bit off more than I could chew with the last one. It had about 6 leaders, all with a pretty bad back lean. I have been muscling down some pretty big trees lately and got a little cocky. Not a really big maple but big enough to make me stress a little when things didn't go down initially as I had planned. Ended up dropping it right on the money though.

Coolest thing was I didn't have to climb today. My new guy climbed both trees and swung around multiple leaders to set the bull line like a champ. He had no problems jumping off and traversing 10' or better to get to the next leader. He is learning to stay on the back lean of the trees and leaders. He jumped off and took a 20' swing at the end of the day for the pure joy of it. He is getting a little too ambitious though, I left him to help load out logs while I went to the dump today and he cleaned up the entire site, strapped on the gear and commenced to limbing the next tree on his own, without my supervision. He was only using a hand saw but I would still prefer to be there when he climbs. He's not ready to climb unsupervised yet. I do admire his ambition though. Tomorrow is stump grinding 101, then I'm going to take him and get him a decent pair of boots and a set of his own climbing gear.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> your just upset because your BM didn't fully explain what a DIRTY SANCHEZ is ... I mean if you wann run your trap and have a breakdown on someone maybe you should also go gets your meds cause it ain't our fault that you suck I mean 40 years of crane work and your man whore still needs to be told how to boom. Which BTW is your fault the OP is merely someone pulling the levers you control him till that pick is away from you , your rigging is so old school no one has ever used a double stacked choke setup except possibly Barney Rubble and basically I would say that at this point you should just pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow , ya know how to do that just fine I am sure , and honestly I have forgotten more about rigging then what you by your own video admission
> Think ya know



STILL waitin for yer website link and yer vid on proper technique slappy.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> You ain't lyin Danno. But you put those three together and it's gonna smell like a Friday night fish fry at the Catholic church.
> 
> Had a nice fam night tonight. Daughter came in from San Diego and we all went out to a nice restaurant.
> 
> Ordered a Rope Wrench today from Tree Stuff. Probably be in on Mon. I am psyched. Got perfect job for it on Tues.



No, its gonna smell like grown men with each other's #### on their ####s.

First thing this morning I went to the house that I saw the wolf pack descending on, I knocked and the guy came to the door in his robe. He was a little taken aback, I gave him my card and told him I wanted to have a conversation about what I saw there yesterday at 3pm. He immediatly grew very interested and told me he was quite upset to come home and find that in his house.He had allready found out. He asked me what i saw, I said " I saw a wolf pack chasing two teenaged girls who might have gotten in a little over their heads"

The HO was pretty much in agreement with what I said and that is pretty much all I said besides that i had stopped long enough to make my presence known. When I said something to one of the kids he was getting a little attitude but I wasn't there to argue, I was thinking I should call the cops but I didn't want to make trouble for the family and thought that things had a good chance of being OK since I stopped and said something and the wolf pack knew I saw them. 

I am glad to take the time, nothing happened. A few years ago one of the older kids had thrown a party at a different house next door which the cops shut down chasing one of the poor bastards up to my place. The kid was knocking at my door at 2am in the pooring rain with nothing but socks and shorts and a dead cell phone. He was lost, said he had been out there for hours trying to get back. I drove him back to the house. I didn't really interject much but told him to be careful and made sure he was tucked in safe and warm. I didn't bother telling the HO's about that and just let it go. Maybe I should have but they were older and they are not hoodlum wolves. We don't have that " ganster" bull#### around here. The second I saw those girls and the wannabe thug wolf pack I was on it.
Kids today HUH?:rolleyes2:

Hell, the day my daughter comes home to an empty house it will be her own.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

formationrx said:


>



I like that no need to type with a tripple stem monster, looks like 25" at 90ft if you are 6ft would have had to go a block over to get the whole tree in the pic, 
Paul


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Dropped this maple in between playing with my iPad. On my way to the dump while the logs are being loaded out. 1 more medium maple to do and 2 big stumps to grind. Looks like it's gonna be a late one. Prolly stop for a margarita and Mexican food on the way home...



Were you making kindling, or was the saw just cutting real nice, and you couldn't resist?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> We don't have that " ganster" bull#### around here.



It runs wild here. Its so funny watching white kids from Bettendorf, Iowa think they are gangsters, LOL.
Look up "Invincible" By the Ghost of Tom Jones and the Central Alley Goons on YouTube. Its my IDIOT nephew. Enjoy..............


Pull yur dam pants up


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> No, its gonna smell like grown men with each other's #### on their ####s.
> 
> First thing this morning I went to the house that I saw the wolf pack descending on, I knocked and the guy came to the door in his robe. He was a little taken aback, I gave him my card and told him I wanted to have a conversation about what I saw there yesterday at 3pm. He immediatly grew very interested and told me he was quite upset to come home and find that in his house.He had allready found out. He asked me what i saw, I said " I saw a wolf pack chasing two teenaged girls who might have gotten in a little over their heads"
> 
> The HO was pretty much in agreement with what I said and that is pretty much all I said besides that i had stopped long enough to make my presence known. When I said something to one of the kids he was getting a little attitude but I wasn't there to argue, I was thinking I should call the cops but I didn't want to make trouble for the family and thought that things had a good chance of being OK since I stopped and said something and the wolf pack knew I saw them.
> 
> I am glad to take the time, nothing happened. A few years ago one of the older kids had thrown a party at a different house next door which the cops shut down chasing one of the poor bastards up to my place. The kid was knocking at my door at 2am in the pooring rain with nothing but socks and shorts and a dead cell phone. He was lost, said he had been out there for hours trying to get back. I drove him back to the house. I didn't really interject much but told him to be careful and made sure he was tucked in safe and warm. I didn't bother telling the HO's about that and just let it go. Maybe I should have but they were older and they are not hoodlum wolves. We don't have that " ganster" bull#### around here. The second I saw those girls and the wannabe thug wolf pack I was on it.
> Kids today HUH?:rolleyes2:
> 
> Hell, the day my daughter comes home to an empty house it will be her own.



So you're on neighborhood watch in between playing dress up with the bunny now? Lol.. no, more power to ya danno!


----------



## derwoodii

went shooting with ma son out bush 

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/175005-163.htm#post3549741


----------



## sgreanbeans

*iz luuuuuuuuv dis lady*

Asked my Suga Momma for a check yesterday, she gave me 500 extra! WTF! 500! Let me say it again 500


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> No, its gonna smell like grown men with each other's #### on their ####s.
> 
> First thing this morning I went to the house that I saw the wolf pack descending on, I knocked and the guy came to the door in his robe. He was a little taken aback, I gave him my card and told him I wanted to have a conversation about what I saw there yesterday at 3pm. He immediatly grew very interested and told me he was quite upset to come home and find that in his house.He had allready found out. He asked me what i saw, I said " I saw a wolf pack chasing two teenaged girls who might have gotten in a little over their heads"
> 
> The HO was pretty much in agreement with what I said and that is pretty much all I said besides that i had stopped long enough to make my presence known. When I said something to one of the kids he was getting a little attitude but I wasn't there to argue, I was thinking I should call the cops but I didn't want to make trouble for the family and thought that things had a good chance of being OK since I stopped and said something and the wolf pack knew I saw them.
> 
> I am glad to take the time, nothing happened. A few years ago one of the older kids had thrown a party at a different house next door which the cops shut down chasing one of the poor bastards up to my place. The kid was knocking at my door at 2am in the pooring rain with nothing but socks and shorts and a dead cell phone. He was lost, said he had been out there for hours trying to get back. I drove him back to the house. I didn't really interject much but told him to be careful and made sure he was tucked in safe and warm. I didn't bother telling the HO's about that and just let it go. Maybe I should have but they were older and they are not hoodlum wolves. We don't have that " ganster" bull#### around here. The second I saw those girls and the wannabe thug wolf pack I was on it.
> Kids today HUH?:rolleyes2:
> 
> Hell, the day my daughter comes home to an empty house it will be her own.


Awwww Christ here we go the head of the neighborhood watch is the same guy snapping pics with his fingers jammed up a rabbits ass naked wearing a bathrobe , or standing in his basement wearing 1/3 of a childs super hero costume posing as if you invite all to the "stinky Hitler " party ...... And you Vet you old dried up prune face the name you wanna Google is in my avatar I am not gonna wipe your wrinkly saggy ### for ya , obviously Dan has no shame maybe he'll wipe the corners of your mouth while ya Watch Wheel Of Fortune .... Basically what I am saying Is #### the both of Ya , anyway I can't decide which one needs the Prozac more ...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## superjunior

Waking up at my buddys cabin nested at the top of the great smokey mts in tennessee. Man is it beautifull up here, wish i knew how to post pics directly from this thing. Ill figure it out when i get home. Heading to the track in a little bit for a fun day of cold brews good eats and some hardcore nascar action. Happy st pats eveyone!


----------



## tree MDS

Got a nice sounding referral to look at a little later on. Then it's spending the rest of the day (just me today) slaving it up on the damn chipper.. gotta finish scuffing the hard to reach areas, sand some more other crap on the ####ing thing, pull it outside and blow the tons of sand off it, then bring it back in and mask off the lines... oh and sweep the shop so no dust gets in paint... maybe shoot myself in the head a little bit.. It should be a full day of it. 

Painting tomorrow finally. It's supposed to be 70, so we're gonna be able to leave the overhead door open (hopefully). It'll be nice to be able to see this time and not have the toxic cloud of green cancer hanging about...


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> No, its gonna smell like grown men with each other's #### on their ####s.
> 
> First thing this morning I went to the house that I saw the wolf pack descending on, I knocked and the guy came to the door in his robe. He was a little taken aback, I gave him my card and told him I wanted to have a conversation about what I saw there yesterday at 3pm. He immediatly grew very interested and told me he was quite upset to come home and find that in his house.He had allready found out. He asked me what i saw, I said " I saw a wolf pack chasing two teenaged girls who might have gotten in a little over their heads"
> 
> The HO was pretty much in agreement with what I said and that is pretty much all I said besides that i had stopped long enough to make my presence known. When I said something to one of the kids he was getting a little attitude but I wasn't there to argue, I was thinking I should call the cops but I didn't want to make trouble for the family and thought that things had a good chance of being OK since I stopped and said something and the wolf pack knew I saw them.
> 
> I am glad to take the time, nothing happened. A few years ago one of the older kids had thrown a party at a different house next door which the cops shut down chasing one of the poor bastards up to my place. The kid was knocking at my door at 2am in the pooring rain with nothing but socks and shorts and a dead cell phone. He was lost, said he had been out there for hours trying to get back. I drove him back to the house. I didn't really interject much but told him to be careful and made sure he was tucked in safe and warm. I didn't bother telling the HO's about that and just let it go. Maybe I should have but they were older and they are not hoodlum wolves. We don't have that " ganster" bull#### around here. The second I saw those girls and the wannabe thug wolf pack I was on it.
> Kids today HUH?:rolleyes2:
> 
> Hell, the day my daughter comes home to an empty house it will be her own.



You lose knowing that when you get divorced. Think I have made it up to them in the last 30 years tho.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> It runs wild here. Its so funny watching white kids from Bettendorf, Iowa think they are gangsters, LOL.
> Look up "Invincible" By the Ghost of Tom Jones and the Central Alley Goons on YouTube. Its my IDIOT nephew. Enjoy..............
> 
> 
> Pull yur dam pants up



Gangsta Trevor...got plenty of em around here.


----------



## superjunior

Treemd clean out your box bro..


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Treemd clean out your box bro..



Lol.. I bet he gets that a lot!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

Well, phone is just a ringing! I am almost going to be completely booked for April when I get back from Florida! I am glad I bought my grinder in Feb, that thing has sealed the deal on 10 jobs I have signed on paper! Cause the ass hackers don't have them, and people want the complete service done! Most are big removals as well, and the hacks and flyby nighters around here can't climb more then 30' anyhow! Got a few new guys this year working for me, 1 great climber and an awesome groundie! My dad likes to help to just to get out with the boys, but I don't want to over work him! He is an animal himself! No slowing him down, he is 65 but in the shape of a 30 yr old! Blakes met him when we stopped in for a drink. K gotta get back to getting the jeep ready and packed for tomorrow!


----------



## squad143

Went up north and quoted a bunch of jobs yesterday. Two of the customers were at their cottage and secured those deals. Going to sent out the other estimates today.

Was real warm. Snow is melting big time. Lakes are rising, but the ground is real soft. It's going to be a few weeks before I can get any equipment in anywhere. Still, that's real early for up there.

Got the go ahead on some city jobs, just waiting for the permits to come back.:msp_mad:


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Went up north and quoted a bunch of jobs yesterday. Two of the customers were at their cottage and secured those deals. Going to sent out the other estimates today.
> 
> Was real warm. Snow is melting big time. Lakes are rising, but the ground is real soft. It's going to be a few weeks before I can get any equipment in anywhere. Still, that's real early for up there.
> 
> Got the go ahead on some city jobs, just waiting for the permits to come back.:msp_mad:



Awesome Chuck, yeah people are very eager to get things done asap this spring! Every job we did last week I went wrote out the estimate, people signed on the spot, they were like can you be here tomorrow? I met almost all their demands, but some are willing to wait til I get back. Then I can use my new toys on some of them! Looks like you might have your newer bigger, badder chipper before you know it! Going to be a great year! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Were you making kindling, or was the saw just cutting real nice, and you couldn't resist?



Things always look smaller in pics. Those are cut in 5'-8' sections. The rounds were 30", the few that there were (maple). I always cut as big to handle as I can get away with to get them to the truck. That is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Treemd clean out your box bro..



Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> Well, phone is just a ringing! I am almost going to be completely booked for April when I get back from Florida! I am glad I bought my grinder in Feb, that thing has sealed the deal on 10 jobs I have signed on paper! Cause the ass hackers don't have them, and people want the complete service done! Most are big removals as well, and the hacks and flyby nighters around here can't climb more then 30' anyhow! Got a few new guys this year working for me, 1 great climber and an awesome groundie! My dad likes to help to just to get out with the boys, but I don't want to over work him! He is an animal himself! No slowing him down,
> 
> he is 65 but in the shape of a 30 yr old! Blakes met him when we stopped in for a drink.



Things are just so different than they used to be as far as aging. I can play an hour and half of top city level racquetball non stop bashing the ball and sprinting and wear out a thirty old. He gets tired. Why? I run 5 miles almost daily, lift, and...I am a tree man.

Yesterday for bout the 10th time I see this company from 50 miles away in Dayton Ohio pull their little trick. They got their crew cab pickup with giant banner down the side and their chipper truck and chipper with giant sign and they drive right down a dead end culdesac. 7 guys between 2 trucks.

I know what is gonna happen so I call the cops while they back in a drive while a sales kid hits every door and says they are working on the street can we rip ya off for some tree choppin..

Dispatcher says she don't know if they have a permit. I say there is no such permit to knock on doors. I say I want to file a complaint...I want them issued an warning...I want a copy of the complaint. A Sgt., son of former police chief I went to high school with responds. Within seconds of him pulling into the street (I am watching from a hill overlooking) ...they all pile in the pick up and flee.

Seconds later they decide to return as they got their chipper truck and chipper in a driveway I know they don't have a job in, blocking it. 

They are served, then they try to go to the police sta. and get a permit. They are told they can get a permit for a door hanger and must provide the door hanger for inspection. They are not allowed to knock on doors. Next time they break the ordinance they will be ticketed and fined.

One small blow against gypsy tree co.s


----------



## deevo

treevet said:


> Things are just so different than they used to be as far as aging. I can play an hour and half of top city level racquetball non stop bashing the ball and sprinting and wear out a thirty old. He gets tired. Why? I run 5 miles almost daily, lift, and...I am a tree man.
> 
> Yesterday for bout the 10th time I see this company from 50 miles away in Dayton Ohio pull their little trick. They got their crew cab pickup with giant banner down the side and their chipper truck and chipper with giant sign and they drive right down a dead end culdesac. 7 guys between 2 trucks.
> 
> I know what is gonna happen so I call the cops while they back in a drive while a sales kid hits every door and says they are working on the street can we rip ya off for some tree choppin..
> 
> Dispatcher says she don't know if they have a permit. I say there is no such permit to knock on doors. I say I want to file a complaint...I want them issued an warning...I want a copy of the complaint. A Sgt., son of former police chief I went to high school with responds. Within seconds of him pulling into the street (I am watching from a hill overlooking) ...they all pile in the pick up and flee.
> 
> Seconds later they decide to return as they got their chipper truck and chipper in a driveway I know they don't have a job in, blocking it.
> 
> They are served, then they try to go to the police sta. and get a permit. They are told they can get a permit for a door hanger and must provide the door hanger for inspection. They are not allowed to knock on doors. Next time they break the ordinance they will be ticketed and fined.
> 
> One small blow against gypsy tree co.s



Yeah one of my loyal customers called me 2 weeks ago saying some Joe blows are going door to door in our sub division, so they come to his door trying to drum up business, he was playing with them, asking them how how for this tree, that tree etc... then asks the dude, so can I see a copy of your insurance, website adress etc.... well the tard buggered off pretty darn quick! Priceless! Doesn't bug me much, they want to keep running their wild things and using nylon ropes and living like bums, all the power to em!


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guy's back east are enjoying it!!
Raining and cool here.
Anyway, Christie was cleaning and I found these in the trash!! Pissed me off!
Just because I ain't wore them in ten years , she thinks she can throw them away!!


Arg!
Jeff


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> You guy's back east are enjoying it!!
> Raining and cool here.
> Anyway, Christie was cleaning and I found these in the trash!! Pissed me off!
> Just because I ain't wore them in ten years , she thinks she can throw them away!!
> 
> 
> Arg!
> Jeff


Nice, are those Danners?


----------



## tree MDS

Nice, I logged in just to look at a pic of a 40 year old pair of boots.

Oh well, beats looking at this damn chipper! Grr...


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Nice, are those Danners?



Wes and Cody!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Wes and Cody!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Bet they smell mighty nice!


----------



## TreeAce

Nice rescue Jeff! man that was a close one!!


----------



## formationrx

*...st pats. night*

you guys have a good st. pats .... get home safe... try not to #### ur pants or barf in the car...


----------



## tree MDS

formationrx said:


> you guys have a good st. pats .... get home safe... try not to #### ur pants or barf in the car...



Lol, from what I gather most of the regulars around here are either "recovered", or too seasoned for all that nonsense! 

I could be wrong though.. 

I am watching "worlds dumbest", on True TV (lame, I know).


----------



## treemandan

Repped ya Deevo for being a general bad ass. 



Anyway: It was time for a bottle







I ended up paying 475 out of a 1750 TD ( thanks to Jerod and Marc to blow the job out) for the window repair. I got the rest in greenery and helped the HO move 10 yards of soil around to fill in my divots. If I am not mistaken the redhead kinda got her eye on me which is to be expected as they all do. I have to say I could teach her a thing or three.
The forecast looks like I am gonna be catering to the whims and needs of my daughter which includes hanging out at the knitting circle at gymnasnics ( no, I spelled that right). The women love me down there cause I ain't normal .They get off on that sort of thing and so do I.
I hope to head out to Pequea and if I do i will bring along my own martini glass cause they don't have that sort of thing at yer neighborhood biker bar. That's OK, I can suck down straight vodka all night while the ladies get torched on Red Bull and Yeagermister and I can still dodge any irrate biker even if he gotta gun. Therein lies my true pride. I do want you to know that glass in pure crystal, I don't like to drink outta anything less.
So its pinkies out and bottoms up, I got 300 square feet of plastic decking to put down starting Monday after I drop the little creature off at school and hit some estimates. The stuff got delivered on Friday. Already I wish I had just bought wood but #### it. I just bought some Craftsman drills and stuff cause that kinda stuff don't mean nothing to me compared to my tree tools. You know what I mean? A drill is drill, a sawzall is a sawzall but a chainsaw, well, that's gotta work no if and or buts.
I always thought it funny when all those contruction guys would have all those exspensive tools and brag about them but they always had a cheap assed chain saw. Its cause they are pussies, that's why. Oh boy! A sander! WoW! Chop saw? oh yeah you are tough. Some of em would get a Stihl but it was an odd number model so you still had to laugh. Nail gun? ####, you would have to really want to kill yourself withone of those.
I spent a little time skating at the hockey rink with my kid today and doing some gardening. Most of my bosai died over the winter. The sound of my neighbor cutting his lawn made me want to eat a bullet.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lol, from what I gather most of the regulars around here are either "recovered", or too seasoned for all that nonsense!
> 
> I could be wrong though..
> 
> I am watching "worlds dumbest", on True TV (lame, I know).



No, its the best thing on TV.


----------



## treeman82

Chipped brush / cleaned up at 5 houses today. Not great, but the jobs are finished finally. This afternoon I was a bit bored with some time to kill, so I went over to this one lady's house and knocked out a bunch of busted branches from this red maple behind her house.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> No, its the best thing on TV.



I like the big black broad.. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Chipped brush / cleaned up at 5 houses today. Not great, but the jobs are finished finally. This afternoon I was a bit bored with some time to kill, so I went over to this one lady's house and knocked out a bunch of busted branches from this red maple behind her house.



Wow man, you have been a real Dynamo lately!!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> So you're on neighborhood watch in between playing dress up with the bunny now? Lol.. no, more power to ya danno!



I know my demograohice where ever I am. You get something past me I consider it my fault.

My one neighbor called me the other night, he was having problems putting the brake spring back in his Home Depot Husky. I went up and stuffed it in for him, he told me someone stole his two surfboards so then i stuffed him in my Subaru and we went to see Pat. It was this and it was that for a few minutes and then it was " Are you gonna give the man his surfboards back?" 
I told the surfboard owner there was no need for violence or the cops, it was message sent, message recieved. Everything was put back like it once belonged, we all make mistakes.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I like the big black broad.. lol.



She's cool. I like Sylvestor's brother... and the black dude from Different Strokes. You know all mother####ers is #### up.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> Wow man, you have been a real Dynamo lately!!



Oh yes, every day is an adventure! 

To be honest I want at least 1 whole week where I can sleep late every day, maybe even take a nap in the afternoon. Just want to get these winter jobs FINISHED. Got a couple more days here and there to be officially done with stuff that was on the winter list. Blew off one this morning... called the lady she was pretty cool about it. Job is getting rid of some brush and vines, plus pruning a few branches down by the water... everything has to come up 130 stairs. One of the guys didn't want to come to work today, went down to the city instead. No matter, I will get him down there eventually.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Things are just so different than they used to be as far as aging. I can play an hour and half of top city level racquetball non stop bashing the ball and sprinting and wear out a thirty old. He gets tired. Why? I run 5 miles almost daily, lift, and...I am a tree man.
> 
> Yesterday for bout the 10th time I see this company from 50 miles away in Dayton Ohio pull their little trick. They got their crew cab pickup with giant banner down the side and their chipper truck and chipper with giant sign and they drive right down a dead end culdesac. 7 guys between 2 trucks.
> 
> I know what is gonna happen so I call the cops while they back in a drive while a sales kid hits every door and says they are working on the street can we rip ya off for some tree choppin..
> 
> Dispatcher says she don't know if they have a permit. I say there is no such permit to knock on doors. I say I want to file a complaint...I want them issued an warning...I want a copy of the complaint. A Sgt., son of former police chief I went to high school with responds. Within seconds of him pulling into the street (I am watching from a hill overlooking) ...they all pile in the pick up and flee.
> 
> Seconds later they decide to return as they got their chipper truck and chipper in a driveway I know they don't have a job in, blocking it.
> 
> They are served, then they try to go to the police sta. and get a permit. They are told they can get a permit for a door hanger and must provide the door hanger for inspection. They are not allowed to knock on doors. Next time they break the ordinance they will be ticketed and fined.
> 
> One small blow against gypsy tree co.s



You wanna walk the streets around here like that you better let the cops know and i am glad. My one neighbor had a window guy escorted out. 
A couple years ago some cute college girl parked her car in my drive and knocked. i told her I charged for parking. I had seen her around town with the painters she was using, they did bull#### work. i am sorry for what they teach in college and am still waiting for my money for letting her park in my drive.
The thing is: Why would professional painters need to recruit a dipsy college chick to sell for them? that's the red flag i see. She gave me some BS like she was a business major... so i doubled the price for parking on my lot.
I did see her around town and you know how perceptive i am. i saw her with a crew, a HO and job hacked. I watched for awhile.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You guy's back east are enjoying it!!
> Raining and cool here.
> Anyway, Christie was cleaning and I found these in the trash!! Pissed me off!
> Just because I ain't wore them in ten years , she thinks she can throw them away!!
> 
> 
> Arg!
> Jeff



Dude I would burn those. i don't think the trashmen will even take them.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Oh yes, every day is an adventure!
> 
> To be honest I want at least 1 whole week where I can sleep late every day, maybe even take a nap in the afternoon. Just want to get these winter jobs FINISHED. Got a couple more days here and there to be officially done with stuff that was on the winter list. Blew off one this morning... called the lady she was pretty cool about it. Job is getting rid of some brush and vines, plus pruning a few branches down by the water... everything has to come up 130 stairs. One of the guys didn't want to come to work today, went down to the city instead. No matter, I will get him down there eventually.



Oh yeah, got to have that nap!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Oh yes, every day is an adventure!
> 
> To be honest I want at least 1 whole week where I can sleep late every day, maybe even take a nap in the afternoon. Just want to get these winter jobs FINISHED. Got a couple more days here and there to be officially done with stuff that was on the winter list. Blew off one this morning... called the lady she was pretty cool about it. Job is getting rid of some brush and vines, plus pruning a few branches down by the water... everything has to come up 130 stairs. One of the guys didn't want to come to work today, went down to the city instead. No matter, I will get him down there eventually.



How much did You charge for each stair (I mean ya counted them, right?)? Did you make this clear to the "client"? 

Just saying..


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> How much did You charge for each stair (I mean ya counted them, right?)? Did you make this clear to the "client"?
> 
> Just saying..



I counted them a couple of years ago. Worked for these people for a while now, but so far if we work at the bottom the material stays down there, otherwise we've only had to haul up from about the 80 - 90 mark and that's not too bad. Charge them hourly and don't push anybody. Unfortunately now they want to clean up the bottom.


----------



## treemandan

Ya'll know OD and his Bawss are off working their ####s hard enough to come back and say something right? 
Guys, its allright, it really is. Take me for instance: I am just a little dude, not to bright, ain't got much luck, my little pee pee is barely even felt BUT I do allright. ####, I make cuts blinfolded #####es soes eat that.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Ya'll know OD and his Bawss are off working their ####s hard enough to come back and say something right?
> Guys, its allright, it really is. Take me for instance: I am just a little dude, not to bright, ain't got much luck, my little pee pee is barely even felt BUT I do allright. ####, I make cuts blinfolded #####es soes eat that.



Don't sell yourself short man, I heard that rabbit scream from here!!


----------



## TreeAce

Did estimates until 2 this afternoon. got a couple of oks n a couple of let me thinks on it. sold a decent little stump job to. I liked it cuz the stumps are kinda small,just like my stumper, so it works out good. The weather here today was exceptionally nice. I got alittle annoyned at the people sitting outside on the patio bars slamming beers and chain smoking. I was just jealous for a minute. i got over it and cleaned the the heck outa my pick up. I had a notion to play some poker which I used to play all the time but havent that much for the last couple years. got into a tournament at 9 and was done by 9:10....my AA's cracked by QQ. Who the Fk moves all in with QQ 4 hands into a tourny anyway?? That guy did and hit his Q on the flop. Oh well. It was then that i remembered why I hadnt been playing much for the last couple years.


----------



## tree md

Ground a couple of large stumps today from yesterday's removal job. My two stumps turned into 5 when the redhead hottie from next door asked me to grind her stumps too. I'd sure like to tell the rest of that story... I'll guarantee you it would top yours Dano...

Anyway, I am too fricking tired to go out and drink green beer. The girl at the store asked me where my green was today and threatened to pinch me... I pulled out my wallet and said it's right here. 

I'll tell you one thing, my stumper is the best piece of exercise equipment I have ever bought.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

sgreanbeans said:


> It runs wild here. Its so funny watching white kids from Bettendorf, Iowa think they are gangsters, LOL.
> Look up "Invincible" By the Ghost of Tom Jones and the Central Alley Goons on YouTube. Its my IDIOT nephew. Enjoy..............
> 
> 
> Pull yur dam pants up



I like Jeff Foxworth said if your moma dives you to the movies then your not a gangster pull your pants up,

Treemd about 5 years ago I rented a Rg20 and did 10 stumps in on saturday and 5 sunday and could barely get up on sunday finised at dark, I guess I should fix my 2500-4 after pricing the newer 4012's I will be long gone before I can get one, It does help sell the removals as I dont have to stack the stumps to pay for the rental, they like it all done turn key.I was drooling over those 4012 dsl remotes I see on here, and didnt want to "poor" more money into mine thanks for the reminder I am to old and skinny to use the manual sweep and need to be greatful all it needs is cutter shaft and bearings and new teeth
Paul


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Repped ya Deevo for being a general bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway: It was time for a bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up paying 475 out of a 1750 TD ( thanks to Jerod and Marc to blow the job out) for the window repair. I got the rest in greenery and helped the HO move 10 yards of soil around to fill in my divots. If I am not mistaken the redhead kinda got her eye on me which is to be expected as they all do. I have to say I could teach her a thing or three.
> The forecast looks like I am gonna be catering to the whims and needs of my daughter which includes hanging out at the knitting circle at gymnasnics ( no, I spelled that right). The women love me down there cause I ain't normal .They get off on that sort of thing and so do I.
> I hope to head out to Pequea and if I do i will bring along my own martini glass cause they don't have that sort of thing at yer neighborhood biker bar. That's OK, I can suck down straight vodka all night while the ladies get torched on Red Bull and Yeagermister and I can still dodge any irrate biker even if he gotta gun. Therein lies my true pride. I do want you to know that glass in pure crystal, I don't like to drink outta anything less.
> So its pinkies out and bottoms up, I got 300 square feet of plastic decking to put down starting Monday after I drop the little creature off at school and hit some estimates. The stuff got delivered on Friday. Already I wish I had just bought wood but #### it. I just bought some Craftsman drills and stuff cause that kinda stuff don't mean nothing to me compared to my tree tools. You know what I mean? A drill is drill, a sawzall is a sawzall but a chainsaw, well, that's gotta work no if and or buts.
> I always thought it funny when all those contruction guys would have all those exspensive tools and brag about them but they always had a cheap assed chain saw. Its cause they are pussies, that's why. Oh boy! A sander! WoW! Chop saw? oh yeah you are tough. Some of em would get a Stihl but it was an odd number model so you still had to laugh. Nail gun? ####, you would have to really want to kill yourself withone of those.
> I spent a little time skating at the hockey rink with my kid today and doing some gardening. Most of my bosai died over the winter. The sound of my neighbor cutting his lawn made me want to eat a bullet.



Looks like a "dirty" martini from here... I used to really dig those.


----------



## fir

Would of liked to of taken so pic of the big maple we killed today. Its really a shame it had to come out It was only about 80ft tall but it was big it had its own eaco system up there. the stem was just over 4ft it what a beauty.:dribble:


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> You guy's back east are enjoying it!!
> Raining and cool here.
> Arg!
> Jeff



Baaaahahaha, weza gotza us some dat SoCal shyat going on! This is a very rare occasion, when Iowa has better weather than SD! Although it is going to wreak havoc if it freezes again, and I bet it will, everything is budding.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Repped ya Deevo for being a general bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway: It was time for a bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up paying 475 out of a 1750 TD ( thanks to Jerod and Marc to blow the job out) for the window repair. I got the rest in greenery and helped the HO move 10 yards of soil around to fill in my divots. If I am not mistaken the redhead kinda got her eye on me which is to be expected as they all do. I have to say I could teach her a thing or three.
> The forecast looks like I am gonna be catering to the whims and needs of my daughter which includes hanging out at the knitting circle at gymnasnics ( no, I spelled that right). The women love me down there cause I ain't normal .They get off on that sort of thing and so do I.
> I hope to head out to Pequea and if I do i will bring along my own martini glass cause they don't have that sort of thing at yer neighborhood biker bar. That's OK, I can suck down straight vodka all night while the ladies get torched on Red Bull and Yeagermister and I can still dodge any irrate biker even if he gotta gun. Therein lies my true pride. I do want you to know that glass in pure crystal, I don't like to drink outta anything less.
> So its pinkies out and bottoms up, I got 300 square feet of plastic decking to put down starting Monday after I drop the little creature off at school and hit some estimates. The stuff got delivered on Friday. Already I wish I had just bought wood but #### it. I just bought some Craftsman drills and stuff cause that kinda stuff don't mean nothing to me compared to my tree tools. You know what I mean? A drill is drill, a sawzall is a sawzall but a chainsaw, well, that's gotta work no if and or buts.
> I always thought it funny when all those contruction guys would have all those exspensive tools and brag about them but they always had a cheap assed chain saw. Its cause they are pussies, that's why. Oh boy! A sander! WoW! Chop saw? oh yeah you are tough. Some of em would get a Stihl but it was an odd number model so you still had to laugh. Nail gun? ####, you would have to really want to kill yourself withone of those.
> I spent a little time skating at the hockey rink with my kid today and doing some gardening. Most of my bosai died over the winter. The sound of my neighbor cutting his lawn made me want to eat a bullet.



Have you been scraping your bowl again? Looks like you have some build up on that cap:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

FML, was at Suga Momma's all day, had my middle boy out as he is on spring break. Had him cutting vines away from the oak trunks. I had my skidloader down below, regrading her path too her shed, about 4-500 ft long and next to the ravine. Was back dragging when all of sudden the right rear tire hits a spot and the whole machine slides down the back, down and to the right, almost flipped. I tried punching it, to get it to set down as the front tires where in the air, it worked but made me slide to the side, close to a 6" hackberry. I get out to look and it looks as if the ground just gave out, you can see right where the machine let go. So I go get a saw and a rope to lay over the tree, as I am walking the path down, here comes my son, holding his right hand, gushing out blood. The Gerber pocket knife that he was using, the lock part broke, blade flipped shut on his trigger finger, all the way to the bone. Do a field wrap and get him to the house. Clean it up and its deep. Performed all that jazz ya learn in the corps, got it sealed and he is good. Sentenced him to ice cream! All this happens in 10 minutes, I stayed home after we got here. Figured karma was not flowing or some stupid sh it like that. So I took the signs, was in bed at 8 up at 2! Hope all had a good greanbean day.

BTW- Walgreen's sells quick clot. 6 bucks, 4 tubes, for those that didn't know


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Ya'll know OD and his Bawss are off working their ####s hard enough to come back and say something right?
> Guys, its allright, it really is. Take me for instance: I am just a little dude, not to bright, ain't got much luck, my little pee pee is barely even felt BUT I do allright. ####, I make cuts blinfolded #####es soes eat that.



Hey Dan did ya confront the WOLF PACK with your special needs blue helmet on , cause hopefully you are now someones screen saver or facebook proflie pic... I will say this I envy you the work of a housewife is never done get the kiddies to school , clean the toilets , check and see whats size dining gown the rabbit needs , and lastly confronting all the un savories in the neighborhood , next you'll prolly be hiding up on the hill calling in favors to get the lady handing out chinese food menus cited for doing it with out the proper permits ...... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

LOL, SJ, now your inbox is full.

In answer to your question on the photobucket app:

_All I did was go to Apple's App store and download the photobucket app (I had to search for it), install it and then I was able to upload pics to my photo bucket account from my Ipad. This is only needed to upload the pics I take from my Ipad or pics that I save to it , as the mobile website for photobucket gives you no option to do so. After I downloaded it, all I have to do is tap on the application and tap on my albums on my Ipad. Then all I have to do is log into my account and tap on the arrow pointing up at the top of the screen to upload a pic. It will give you a choice to either upload from you photo album or from your camera.

Hope this helps.
_


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> LOL, SJ, now your inbox is full.
> 
> In answer to your question on the photobucket app:
> 
> _All I did was go to Apple's App store and download the photobucket app (I had to search for it), install it and then I was able to upload pics to my photo bucket account from my Ipad. This is only needed to upload the pics I take from my Ipad or pics that I save to it , as the mobile website for photobucket gives you no option to do so. After I downloaded it, all I have to do is tap on the application and tap on my albums on my Ipad. Then all I have to do is log into my account and tap on the arrow pointing up at the top of the screen to upload a pic. It will give you a choice to either upload from you photo album or from your camera.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> _


Thanks man, gonna try and find that app for my galaxy


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Repped ya Deevo for being a general bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway: It was time for a bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up paying 475 out of a 1750 TD ( thanks to Jerod and Marc to blow the job out) for the window repair. I got the rest in greenery and helped the HO move 10 yards of soil around to fill in my divots. If I am not mistaken the redhead kinda got her eye on me which is to be expected as they all do. I have to say I could teach her a thing or three.
> The forecast looks like I am gonna be catering to the whims and needs of my daughter which includes hanging out at the knitting circle at gymnasnics ( no, I spelled that right). The women love me down there cause I ain't normal .They get off on that sort of thing and so do I.
> I hope to head out to Pequea and if I do i will bring along my own martini glass cause they don't have that sort of thing at yer neighborhood biker bar. That's OK, I can suck down straight vodka all night while the ladies get torched on Red Bull and Yeagermister and I can still dodge any irrate biker even if he gotta gun. Therein lies my true pride. I do want you to know that glass in pure crystal, I don't like to drink outta anything less.
> So its pinkies out and bottoms up, I got 300 square feet of plastic decking to put down starting Monday after I drop the little creature off at school and hit some estimates. The stuff got delivered on Friday. Already I wish I had just bought wood but #### it. I just bought some Craftsman drills and stuff cause that kinda stuff don't mean nothing to me compared to my tree tools. You know what I mean? A drill is drill, a sawzall is a sawzall but a chainsaw, well, that's gotta work no if and or buts.
> I always thought it funny when all those contruction guys would have all those exspensive tools and brag about them but they always had a cheap assed chain saw. Its cause they are pussies, that's why. Oh boy! A sander! WoW! Chop saw? oh yeah you are tough. Some of em would get a Stihl but it was an odd number model so you still had to laugh. Nail gun? ####, you would have to really want to kill yourself withone of those.
> I spent a little time skating at the hockey rink with my kid today and doing some gardening. Most of my bosai died over the winter. The sound of my neighbor cutting his lawn made me want to eat a bullet.



Like I told you the day we were there, she was just looking threw you at ME.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Did a busy Red Maple, lots of stems, drop and leave yesterday, about a 40" trunk. Codominant stem had fallen off 2 years ago and the main part of it was still sitting there bare bones. Highlight of the job was my 192 getting stuck in the mismatch cut which broke early and riding the piece on its ropeswing over the roof. Saw bounced off the roof and was thankfully caught by a patio chair saving it from the well head and brick patio. Popped the cover under the handle off and tweaked the chain. Crazy...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treevet

Just got back from airport taking daughter to San Diego flight. Noted that all the pears down the median had been tipped. Couldn't be there with traffic had they not been. All looked healthy as can be. No other better choice of plant comes to mind. In full bloom and gorgeous.

Not advocating topping (or tipping...miniature topping) but must note on my last week ride down to ground zero in the tornado zone...every tree that was recently topped was still standing with no damage while all others had been torn from kingdom come and burried in rooves, cars, any other imaginable place.


----------



## bootboy

Went through a gorgeous and remote slot canyon in Zion national park and
hiked out among majestic and beautiful 150' ponderosa pines.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Just got back from airport taking daughter to San Diego flight. Noted that all the pears down the median had been tipped. Couldn't be there with traffic had they not been. All looked healthy as can be. No other better choice of plant comes to mind. In full bloom and gorgeous.
> 
> Not advocating topping (or tipping...miniature topping) but must note on my last week ride down to ground zero in the tornado zone...every tree that was recently topped was still standing with no damage while all others had been torn from kingdom come and burried in rooves, cars, any other imaginable place.



Oh so that is how that huge stick got jammed up your ass ........


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Have you been scraping your bowl again? Looks like you have some build up on that cap:hmm3grin2orange:



Its a quick release skewer knob from a bike. I put skate wheels on the skewer and use it on my back.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh so that is how that huge stick got jammed up your ass ........



beats havin a dich up there 
(prob not to you tho)


----------



## tree md

Enjoying a Sunday off and watching college basketball. I have shop work to do but I am just too fricking tired to mess with it today... There is always shop work to do, equipment that needs to be worked on, chains sharpened... Need to make a dump as well. I'll do it tomorrow. Gonna relax today.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> beats havin a dich up there
> (prob not to you tho)



As long as its not hand rolled red and newer then 20 years its Otay by me


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> Ya'll know OD and his Bawss are off working their ####s hard enough to come back and say something right?
> Guys, its allright, it really is. Take me for instance: I am just a little dude, not to bright, ain't got much luck, my little pee pee is barely even felt BUT I do allright. ####, I make cuts blinfolded #####es soes eat that.



 not at all dano. Haven't really thought about it. I don't really think TV is serious, I think he just posts stuff to try and get a rise outa people, his posts sure make me laugh. 
But thanks for the horrible image involving ####s and asses...really didn't need that, didn't thither twas called for, I just called u the biggest weirdo on the internet no need to paint some weird homoerotic image.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yesterdays job and started the clean up @ my crib View attachment 229594
View attachment 229595
View attachment 229596
View attachment 229597
grrrr I hate working sundays:mad2:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well well well stick and dich up asses. I see nothing has changed lol. Vet, I seen the same thing on every tornado site and we normally get many, some how so far they missin us and I ain't complaining. Structurally speaking a pollard or topped tree is more sound but health wise not. I try to get by with reduction and mild thinning which can help as well. I have had people say at ground zero f4 why is that dead tree the only one standing lol well because it has no sail :monkey:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> Well well well stick and dich up asses. I see nothing has changed lol. Vet, I seen the same thing on every tornado site and we normally get many, some how so far they missin us and I ain't complaining. Structurally speaking a pollard or topped tree is more sound but health wise not. I try to get by with reduction and mild thinning which can help as well. I have had people say at ground zero f4 why is that dead tree the only one standing lol well because it has no sail :monkey:



I did one last Summer that had 12 blowdowns. 7 or 8 of them were Pines, one Hickory and I can't remember what else. Some were blown down right at the property line within 10 feet of 2 Pines that graveyard dead and like driftwood... And still standing. Amazing how random the devastation is in a tornado.

Speaking of which, they are saying me and you both might be in for some weather tomorrow Rope.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I did one last Summer that had 12 blowdowns. 7 or 8 of them were Pines, one Hickory and I can't remember what else. Some were blown down right at the property line within 10 feet of 2 Pines that graveyard dead and like driftwood... And still standing. Amazing how random the devastation is in a tornado.
> 
> Speaking of which, they are saying me and you both might be in for some weather tomorrow Rope.



hope not never did finish shelter lol got a hole dug but worry about shrapnel still i hear a train me a wife will hit that fast.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Well well well stick and dich up asses. I see nothing has changed lol. Vet, I seen the same thing on every tornado site and we normally get many, some how so far they missin us and I ain't complaining. Structurally speaking a pollard or topped tree is more sound but health wise not. I try to get by with reduction and mild thinning which can help as well. I have had people say at ground zero f4 why is that dead tree the only one standing lol well because it has no sail :monkey:



Yes Rope, people can seldom comprehend the fact that a live tree can be much more dangerous than a dead tree.

Had a nice long bonding experience with my new motorpickle. Mine's red...exact same bike. Want to bring it into my big screen cave lay it on the floor and curl up next to it all night.View attachment 229642


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Amazing how random the devastation is in a tornado.
> 
> .



true that!


----------



## [email protected]

*Squad143*



squad143 said:


> Went up north and quoted a bunch of jobs yesterday. Two of the customers were at their cottage and secured those deals. Going to sent out the other estimates today.
> 
> Was real warm. Snow is melting big time. Lakes are rising, but the ground is real soft. It's going to be a few weeks before I can get any equipment in anywhere. Still, that's real early for up there.
> 
> Got the go ahead on some city jobs, just waiting for the permits to come back.:msp_mad:



Hey Squad, are ya interested in a referral in your area? Got a fella East of TO looking for a couple of days worth of trimming, etc.
Contact me if you're interested.
Regards,
Jake


----------



## MarquisTree

Untitled Album | Facebook

Had a nice job last weekend, we worked sat, and Sunday. Removed almost 100 trees from a very overgrown property, the property manager told us to thin out the area and leave the more desirable trees some room to grow. it turned out great and the customer couldn’t be happier .


----------



## MarquisTree

this weeks shop work

Untitled Album | Facebook

Decided to make our 790's in feed tray bigger, make it easier to pile the small debris on it with the grapple, rehabbing another chip truck. And had to replace the clutch in the 790 because the last one we bought wasn’t what it was supposed to be, got a 3 plate twin disc in it now


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> this weeks shop work
> 
> Untitled Album | Facebook
> 
> decided to make our 790's infeed tray bigger, make it easier to pile the small debris on it with the grapple, rehabing another chip truck. And had to replace the clutch in the 790 because the last on we bought wasnt what it was suposed to be, got a 3 plate twin disc in it now



Nice! When you gonna break out the paint rollers for the finishing touch?


----------



## MarquisTree

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice! When you gonna break out the paint rollers for the finishing touch?



 no rollers here.
the chip truck is heading to the paint shop...but we went ghetto with the in feed tray, about 10 cans of spray-paint, no need to get fussy with it, that part of the machine gets its ass kicked anyways, I hope it makes a big difference on clean up, its hard getting all the small slash into the chipper with the grapple, this should cut down on the hand feeding a bit. I also reinforced the whole feed tray, it was cracking pretty bad from all the abuse.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Yes Rope, people can seldom comprehend the fact that a live tree can be much more dangerous than a dead tree.
> 
> Had a nice long bonding experience with my new motorpickle. Mine's red...exact same bike. Want to bring it into my big screen cave lay it on the floor and curl up next to it all night.View attachment 229642



lol sweet bike I like the old school Indian View attachment 229697


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to do some mulching. Not gonna be fun, but is $.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally almost ready. Still gotta pull it outside again and blow off (got too dark yesterday).
View attachment 229705


----------



## tree MDS

One more...
View attachment 229711


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, machine is still stuck, lol! Went and spent a hour prepping the site to pull it out, get in and go, its pulling up and out and all of a sudden it stops dead in its tracks. Seems the road that I am grading.............or trying too, was made by piling a bit of dirt on top of a bunch of old firewood. 4ft long, 6" dia chunk was turned up and was caught between the back right wheel and the back part of the machine (fender part). Basically hung up on a fence post type of a deal. Got that out and left it. Going this am to rent a track machine to pull it out. Sucks, it is right there, ready to come out. Oh well, shes cool, actually she feels responsible because she told me the road was solid, but she didn't know what was under it. They have driven trucks and such down there, but never tried to smooth it out before. 

@ SOM- Received that Arb Climber mag the other day, pretty cool for a paid advertisement! Some cool stuff, but like you said, lots of room for improvement. Looked like a gear guide for newbs, which is cool.................and needed, thought it would have more articles in it. Some of the rock exotica stuff is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

MDS great job going to be better than new wish I had a shop and that kind of patience, makes me want to scrap my 1600 it has three colors showing ugly. thought of this and laughed till I had to wipe a tear.
As good as it gets: great compliment - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

ROPECLIMBER said:


> MDS great job going to be better than new wish I had a shop and that kind of patience, makes me want to scrap my 1600 it has three colors showing ugly. thought of this and laughed till I had to wipe a tear.
> As good as it gets: great compliment - YouTube



Lol... the problem is I don't have "that kind of patience"!! :chainsawguy:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Oh freakin great, just started raining, random, out of no where, thunder storm just closed on us. Machine will be stuck for a while now.:bang:


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Oh freakin great, just started raining, random, out of no where, thunder storm just closed on us. Machine will be stuck for a while now.:bang:



Pics?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Finally finished prune job Sat at dark. Sold removal of 2 topped cedar elms for sunday, had blow out on inner tire and wasted all morning finding a used tire shop open, they didnt have a 1" impact, took three of us to break the lugs, sold me a mismatched used tire for 50 to tall so all the wieght is on it, got to removal and while in the tree over garage she says we decided to leave the other one since it isn't over anything,(going to die any way runs through my mind) with no help and both trees in back yard I said OK, (quoted them as a package and she pulled the gravy one) oh well finished at 4;00 so not bad,had left the chipper at yard so had to heave the heavys in (have a small utillity truck crane on toung of chipper to load heavys) today dump, new tire(s) fix parking brake,and marker lights get inspection. Want to build a chipper truck that has a side dump log/utility plat form were the man cab was kind of like arborpro's but with utility crane or small tommy lift, this way I can dump logs out at yard with out taking chipper off. storms tonight and tommorow so looks like start the next job wen.

S.green beans, don't feel bad 3 years ago I was clearing dead oaks on a winter filler day rate (for a buddy) up on a hill behind detached garage and it rained 4 days then stoped for one then rained 3 took 2 weeks to dry up enough to get my chipper down would have slide down the hill through the garage. had a few in town small jobs that I just stacked out front and came back and chipped when got it back to town.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Oh freakin great, just started raining, random, out of no where, thunder storm just closed on us. Machine will be stuck for a while now.:bang:



Speaking of machines...do you know if that chipper you were telling me about is still on the market?


----------



## MarquisTree

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Finally finished prune job Sat at dark. Sold removal of 2 topped cedar elms for sunday, had blow out on inner tire and wasted all morning finding a used tire shop open, they didnt have a 1" impact, took three of us to break the lugs, sold me a mismatched used tire for 50 to tall so all the wieght is on it, got to removal and while in the tree over garage she says we decided to leave the other one since it isn't over anything,(going to die any way runs through my mind) with no help and both trees in back yard I said OK, (quoted them as a package and she pulled the gravy one) oh well finished at 4;00 so not bad,had left the chipper at yard so had to heave the heavys in (have a small utillity truck crane on toung of chipper to load heavys) today dump, new tire(s) fix parking brake,and marker lights get inspection. Want to build a chipper truck that has a side dump log/utility plat form were the man cab was kind of like arborpro's but with utility crane or small tommy lift, this way I can dump logs out at yard with out taking chipper off. storms tonight and tommorow so looks like start the next job wen.
> 
> S.green beans, don't feel bad 3 years ago I was clearing dead oaks on a winter filler day rate (for a buddy) up on a hill behind detached garage and it rained 4 days then stoped for one then rained 3 took 2 weeks to dry up enough to get my chipper down would have slide down the hill through the garage. had a few in town small jobs that I just stacked out front and came back and chipped when got it back to town.




Can you post some pics of the crane on ur Chipper? Sounds like a good idea


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> One more...
> View attachment 229711



I dunno but stop showing those depressing pics, wait til its done.

That is another reason I dropped 26 on my Bandit. Lord I didn't wanna do it, could of had a Corvette.... which would have appreciated rather than the opposite, appreciated, yes.
But the thoughts of a haggard machine was even more depressed and deppriciated. Old and worn expenssive and un-timley. 
Make sure your knife bolt holes are still round. Of course check the bearings and all of that. See how bad it is and start getting prices. Don't look to hard to do the work now, might not be that bad. Judging from what I have seen and if nothing is about to break and you are using it then use it a littler lighter, don't have guys over-feeding, jamming it til you know the extent. 
What is a disc anyway $$?


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, machine is still stuck, lol! Went and spent a hour prepping the site to pull it out, get in and go, its pulling up and out and all of a sudden it stops dead in its tracks. Seems the road that I am grading.............or trying too, was made by piling a bit of dirt on top of a bunch of old firewood. 4ft long, 6" dia chunk was turned up and was caught between the back right wheel and the back part of the machine (fender part). Basically hung up on a fence post type of a deal. Got that out and left it. Going this am to rent a track machine to pull it out. Sucks, it is right there, ready to come out. Oh well, shes cool, actually she feels responsible because she told me the road was solid, but she didn't know what was under it. They have driven trucks and such down there, but never tried to smooth it out before.
> 
> @ SOM- Received that Arb Climber mag the other day, pretty cool for a paid advertisement! Some cool stuff, but like you said, lots of room for improvement. Looked like a gear guide for newbs, which is cool.................and needed, thought it would have more articles in it. Some of the rock exotica stuff is pretty damn sweet.[/QUO
> 
> 
> nice stuff that R E. real sweet. Not like 101 with his tared eye sling, loose like his ass.
> 
> 
> I called down to the lumber yard to see how long I should cut the boards to fit in their dumpster, it took three buboons to tell me nothing that helped til I went down there to measure and after I did and measured 54" inches the guy in the booth comes out , tells me the guy inside don't know anything and to cut them 4feet. Its Ok I was and am going to cut a little bigger than four feet after I measured.
> One guy told me it was six feet wide. I had told him I wanted to know how to cut the boards so he asks some else and that guy told him it was 2 cubic yards. I was then bewildered. But now I got my truck in and going to saw.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

my home computer crashed so will have to take some when i get to yard Marquis, it's old and rusty deeds sand blasted and painted but only paid 250 for it is manual hieght and swing, but helps with the rounds theat I cant lift.
Paul


----------



## tree md

Rain day here. They are predicting a foot of rain here over the next 3 days. Got to put on my rain coat and go bid 3 jobs.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Really heavy clouds here and heavy storms tonight and tommorrow, need to get to dump cause they close the tipping when wet, dragging A$$ today, Possible Hail and tornado watch from here to Kansas this evening. Looks bad up tulsa way
Paul


----------



## tree md

I should not have been so lazy yesterday and went to make my dump. It's going to be a quagmire out there for the rest of the week.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Yea I the only reason I did that removal yesterday was I still had to put back the 18 jillion pot plants for the mastergardner on the trim job then had to call cause I woke up at 9, then called when had blow out, then called 1 hour later while fighting the inner squre lug nuts, my girl friend following in the bucket van all over town on back roads to find tire shop open by the time got there I was ready for volenteer commitment. but glad i did cause it made for a load and chipper is disconected and , feel better today, yesterday bite, was late exausted and then all that, then removal canceled the easy spar, that was the gravey 200 of the package price left me eating the crud over the roof,be good to have a couple of rain days, wish we would get 1 " every monday I would work tue thru saturday, sunday off and maintenece on monday when every thing is open, 
Paul


----------



## tree md




----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> sgreanbeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, machine is still stuck, lol! Went and spent a hour prepping the site to pull it out, get in and go, its pulling up and out and all of a sudden it stops dead in its tracks. Seems the road that I am grading.............or trying too, was made by piling a bit of dirt on top of a bunch of old firewood. 4ft long, 6" dia chunk was turned up and was caught between the back right wheel and the back part of the machine (fender part). Basically hung up on a fence post type of a deal. Got that out and left it. Going this am to rent a track machine to pull it out. Sucks, it is right there, ready to come out. Oh well, shes cool, actually she feels responsible because she told me the road was solid, but she didn't know what was under it. They have driven trucks and such down there, but never tried to smooth it out before.
> 
> @ SOM- Received that Arb Climber mag the other day, pretty cool for a paid advertisement! Some cool stuff, but like you said, lots of room for improvement. Looked like a gear guide for newbs, which is cool.................and needed, thought it would have more articles in it. Some of the rock exotica stuff is pretty damn sweet.[/QUO
> 
> 
> nice stuff that R E. real sweet. Not like 101 with his tared eye sling, loose like his ass.
> 
> 
> I called down to the lumber yard to see how long I should cut the boards to fit in their dumpster, it took three buboons to tell me nothing that helped til I went down there to measure and after I did and measured 54" inches the guy in the booth comes out , tells me the guy inside don't know anything and to cut them 4feet. Its Ok I was and am going to cut a little bigger than four feet after I measured.
> One guy told me it was six feet wide. I had told him I wanted to know how to cut the boards so he asks some else and that guy told him it was 2 cubic yards. I was then bewildered. But now I got my truck in and going to saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not damn thing the matter with that sling dan those pieces weighed about 2000 rabbits in dresses or about 2000 mops (terms that you can relate too) and as far as tears go I don't wanna have any punk rockers in the ends or damage the eye splice ... Besides if I was you I wouldn't talk since I've seen your tire marks all over the yard that looks someone was learning how to taxi a 747 on ...
Click to expand...


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

tree md said:


>



Damn I guess we are getting the tail end of that tonight


----------



## treeclimber101

And dan just so you know I am completely joking with you , I got love for ya and honestly I think that what. You do is good .... And I hope that you never take any thing I say to heart cause its all for a good laugh .... And I give you credit for some of the items you post cause believe me we've all dressed up a few rabbits in our time we just don't have the balls to show the pics


----------



## tree md

Just sold my first bid. Lunch time then 2 more bids. Not bad for a rain day.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vl3dra


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Just sold my first bid. Lunch time then 2 more bids. Not bad for a rain day.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vl3dra


that's pretty cool , I tapped on the tapatalk thing and it said that you were in Owassa or near it , kinda impressive just don't do any crime and post here I mean if that aint a crumb trail I dunno what is


----------



## tree md

No way to like in tap talk or I would. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3zdlfb


----------



## Toddppm

That's whats scary about those new phones, they keep track of everywhere you go and record that info. Kind of like Google follows you around the internet and posts ads they think match up. That's why I keep my phone wrapped in tinfoil.


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> One more...
> View attachment 229711



You're not going to leave all of that old nasty paint on ther are you? #### a little more work and you could just polish the thing, f paint!


----------



## tree md

I gotta tell you, it is so nice going from this:






To this:


----------



## [email protected]

*???*



tree md said:


> I gotta tell you, it is so nice going from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



Yeah, but the new one has nuthin on it!?


----------



## Grace Tree

Wow. That's impressive!


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> I gotta tell you, it is so nice going from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:



yes sir and whats even nicer is you can talk into the thing and it will type what you say - for us slow typers lol


----------



## epicklein22

Some work pics from this weekend. We have a video in the tree video section too. My partner Jeff worked it down to the stem, I did the cutting for the crane. A fun way to spend St. Patrick's day!


----------



## justme23005

I decided to help some friends out and drop a tree for them over the weekend. So I jumped in one of my little bucket trucks and went over. 
Nothing tough... just drop it & cut it up. 










I even had a couple helpers





Although, he did have some trouble starting it. maybe because the switch was off


----------



## epicklein22




----------



## tree md

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, but the new one has nuthin on it!?



That's because I flipped a page as to not publish my client's names, addresses and numbers... I figured that my old notebook is illegible to the point that even I can barely read it... Doubt anyone else could make out that chicken scratch... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## swyman

Did a trim job this morning, Rayco dealer brought a '97 1672DXH around lunch to demo. Ground 3 customer stumps, bought it. Went to moms house and ground 5 more. In the stump grinding business boys, what an animal


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Some work pics from this weekend. We have a video in the tree video section too. My partner Jeff worked it down to the stem, I did the cutting for the crane. A fun way to spend St. Patrick's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



NO anti two block? But so what.? Nice picts. Can we see a pict of the whole rig? Any crane is better than no crane. Congrats. epick. Huge step forward getting a crane. I have completely changed my opinion of you positively.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> No way to like in tap talk or I would.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3zdlfb



Dude, I asked if you knew where Chelsea is and you said you never heard of it. It is at 1 o'clock on your map, right up 60 on the way to Joplin. Gotta love November!
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

MarquisTree said:


> Can you post some pics of the crane on ur Chipper? Sounds like a good idea



truck crane on chipper tungue, use same controller as fuso dump, with round trailer light connectors, got controller from trailer place like the ones on dump trailers,have to jack knife truck a little to swing logs in but better than the tommy lift as had to drop chipper to use it and the logs jamed up on it ,sitting in garage may put it on the 91 dodge on cub side, 
Paul

View attachment 229948
View attachment 229949


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Skid steer is free at last!*

Sold a bunch of work yesterday. 2-4g jobs back to back, schweeeeeeet. 
Waited till about 5pm to try and get the machine out, wanted it to dry up as much as possible. Had my buddy come out with his brand new New Holland LT190, track machine. That thing is BAD! He bought these new tracks available, had a really weird tread pattern, they reminded me of charlie browns shirt with the zig zags. Track machine's, usually, do really bad in slime or snow, but this thing, with those tracks, UNSTOPPABLE! I couldn't believe what I was seeing, that thing could go anywhere, drove down into the muck, got behind me and pushed me out lie a rag doll. Very impressed with the power of that thing. He wanted to borrow my grapple (which was on the machine as it sat buried) I said "no problem, under one condition tho"
Going to go buy some tracks for mine, the over the wheel type, had one before and it got around pretty good, but they came with the machine. Any body else run tracks over their tire machine!


----------



## treevet

ROPECLIMBER said:


> truck crane on chipper tungue, use same controller as fuso dump, with round trailer light connectors, got controller from trailer place like the ones on dump trailers,have to jack knife truck a little to swing logs in but better than the tommy lift as had to drop chipper to use it and the logs jamed up on it ,sitting in garage may put it on the 91 dodge on cub side,
> Paul
> 
> View attachment 229948
> View attachment 229949



you need mds and his chipper paintin expertise


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Sold a bunch of work yesterday. 2-4g jobs back to back, schweeeeeeet.
> Waited till about 5pm to try and get the machine out, wanted it to dry up as much as possible. Had my buddy come out with his brand new New Holland LT190, track machine. That thing is BAD! He bought these new tracks available, had a really weird tread pattern, they reminded me of charlie browns shirt with the zig zags. Track machine's, usually, do really bad in slime or snow, but this thing, with those tracks, UNSTOPPABLE! I couldn't believe what I was seeing, that thing could go anywhere, drove down into the muck, got behind me and pushed me out lie a rag doll. Very impressed with the power of that thing. He wanted to borrow my grapple (which was on the machine as it sat buried) I said "no problem, under one condition tho"
> Going to go buy some tracks for mine, the over the wheel type, had one before and it got around pretty good, but they came with the machine. Any body else run tracks over their tire machine!



I seen picts of it Scott.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Sold a bunch of work yesterday. 2-4g jobs back to back, schweeeeeeet.
> Waited till about 5pm to try and get the machine out, wanted it to dry up as much as possible. Had my buddy come out with his brand new New Holland LT190, track machine. That thing is BAD! He bought these new tracks available, had a really weird tread pattern, they reminded me of charlie browns shirt with the zig zags. Track machine's, usually, do really bad in slime or snow, but this thing, with those tracks, UNSTOPPABLE! I couldn't believe what I was seeing, that thing could go anywhere, drove down into the muck, got behind me and pushed me out lie a rag doll. Very impressed with the power of that thing. He wanted to borrow my grapple (which was on the machine as it sat buried) I said "no problem, under one condition tho"
> Going to go buy some tracks for mine, the over the wheel type, had one before and it got around pretty good, but they came with the machine. Any body else run tracks over their tire machine!



I run the mcclaren rubber pad over the tire tracks. They stay on the machine all the time. Used to use tire chains to plow snow, these work just as good, but not so great on ice.


----------



## tree MDS

Finished spraying at 1:00 am. Kinda tired. It came out good enough.. overspray is a #####! May need a little buffing. Lol. 
View attachment 229955


----------



## tree md

Linky no workie...


----------



## justme23005

tree md said:


> Linky no workie...



he fixed it... works now


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> NO anti two block? But so what.? Nice picts. Can we see a pict of the whole rig? Any crane is better than no crane. Congrats. epick. Huge step forward getting a crane. I have completely changed my opinion of you positively.



Do many people run a anti two block? I don't know of any tree co's using one around here. We're being observant of deadheading since we have all of the stick out quite a bit and need to make sure we can winch up for the picks. 

These picks didn't come off perfect, usually we can just have them sitting an inch above the cut. Still have a lot of learning to do with it. The nice thing is we work with an excellent crane op at our day jobs, so you see what kind of level/perfection you are striving towards. 

I'll get some pics of the crane rig later this week, we're in the process of putting the decals on and should have it done this week.


----------



## tree MDS

Fun, fun! Lets not even talk about spraying the underneath, cough, cough..
View attachment 229979


----------



## dbl612

*painting*



tree MDS said:


> Finished spraying at 1:00 am. Kinda tired. It came out good enough.. overspray is a #####! May need a little buffing. Lol.
> View attachment 229955



note the hd exhaust system on the floor by the door! LOL. its green- put it to work!


----------



## dbl612

*A2b*



epicklein22 said:


> Do many people run a anti two block? I don't know of any tree co's using one around here. We're being observant of deadheading since we have all of the stick out quite a bit and need to make sure we can winch up for the picks.
> 
> These picks didn't come off perfect, usually we can just have them sitting an inch above the cut. Still have a lot of learning to do with it. The nice thing is we work with an excellent crane op at our day jobs, so you see what kind of level/perfection you are striving towards.
> 
> I'll get some pics of the crane rig later this week, we're in the process of putting the decals on and should have it done this week.



must have A2B if you handle personnel. covered in both ANSI and OSHA.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

treevet said:


> you need mds and his chipper paintin expertise
> 
> Sad part is I had the guts out of that winch to re wire it, could have had it sand blasted then but then would have to do the chipper
> and it has tree colors vermeer yellow, then blue, then puke yellow and rust, would be like putting poop in a gift bag on mine actually was imbarrased to post it, its no screen saver for sure,
> Paul


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> note the hd exhaust system on the floor by the door! LOL. its green- put it to work!



I'm trying tom. 

And the blower was for blowing sand/dust off the chipper earlier (worked nice compared to air gun). We just brought it in last minute so all the hoodlums we got up in this piece wouldn't run off with it. lol.


----------



## MarquisTree

epicklein22 said:


> Do many people run a anti two block? I don't know of any tree co's using one around here. We're being observant of deadheading since we have all of the stick out quite a bit and need to make sure we can winch up for the picks.
> 
> These picks didn't come off perfect, usually we can just have them sitting an inch above the cut. Still have a lot of learning to do with it. The nice thing is we work with an excellent crane op at our day jobs, so you see what kind of level/perfection you are striving towards.
> 
> I'll get some pics of the crane rig later this week, we're in the process of putting the decals on and should have it done this week.



Congrats on the crane, as far as as the AtoB it is required. We are lucky our crane's LAMP/AtoB cable runs thru the inside of the boom and has a cage around the reel so we don't have to deal with branches snagging the cable. 
You at least want to have the box with the weight hanging at the end of your boom, not having it there is like a beacon sticking up in air that could attract some unwanted attention


----------



## Blakesmaster

Started off 493 dollars in the hole before we could pull out of the pumps. #### is getting ridiculous. :msp_mad: First big job of the season today and tomorrow. Put down a tangled mess of a cherry in wires and did a quick fir. Another cherry tomorrow and some pruning and I get the check. Boo-yah.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Started off 493 dollars in the hole before we could pull out of the pumps. #### is getting ridiculous. :msp_mad: First big job of the season today and tomorrow. Put down a tangled mess of a cherry in wires and did a quick fir. Another cherry tomorrow and some pruning and I get the check. Boo-yah.



Yea it hurts ..... I mean for something ya never even really see , LOL


----------



## MarquisTree

ROPECLIMBER said:


> truck crane on chipper tungue, use same controller as fuso dump, with round trailer light connectors, got controller from trailer place like the ones on dump trailers,have to jack knife truck a little to swing logs in but better than the tommy lift as had to drop chipper to use it and the logs jamed up on it ,sitting in garage may put it on the 91 dodge on cub side,
> Paul
> 
> View attachment 229948
> View attachment 229949



Cool idea, for a few hundred bucks sure beats trying to muscle thr last few huge rounds off the log dolly into the truck.


----------



## NCTREE

looked at a DCNR job today, 2 big ole nasty storm damaged leaning oaks one is over a maintenance building. several trees that have to be pruned too and DCNR want it done before April 15th. Might need to call in some big guns on this one.


----------



## treeman82

Did some storm damage pruning for a friend at his house before things start going. Nothing crazy, just a branch on a sugar maple, and branches on 3 red oaks. Of course on my way back into town I think my head gasket blew. So now the truck is at a mechanic's shop being looked at. Hopefully it won't be terrible, not sure though because I am not a mechanic. All I know is that white and blue smoke started blowing out the exhaust.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> looked at a DCNR job today, 2 big ole nasty storm damaged leaning oaks one is over a maintenance building. several trees that have to be pruned too and DCNR want it done before April 15th. Might need to call in some big guns on this one.





We'll Knock its ass. I will be in touch.


----------



## superjunior

WOO HOO my gate grew my gate grew!! 






Almost done, all the fab work is done and new springs installed. The beafier springs added about 3 inches to the ass, should be good to go. Heading to the paint shop this week and can finaly put her back to work - been chipping into my poor old bucket truck box..


----------



## bootboy

Felled and bucked 2 spruce and 1 cottonwood, stacked a metric sh!t ton of rounds, then filed a rocked chain. Going back tomorrow for the small stuff with the dump trailer. Ordered a brand new pair of spikes

Later this week ( or when my new spikes show up...)

3, 80' austrian pines. Just get to top and drop. HO wants three 25' logs for the gate at their ranch. They will haul.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

bootboy said:


> Felled and bucked 2 spruce and 1 cottonwood, stacked a metric sh!t ton of rounds, then filed a rocked chain. Going back tomorrow for the small stuff with the dump trailer. Ordered a brand new pair of spikes
> 
> Later this week ( or when my new spikes show up...)
> 
> 3, 80' austrian pines. Just get to top and drop. HO wants three 25' logs for the gate at their ranch. They will haul.



bootbaby, make sure and get a Wire-core flip line...I use a 5/8's dia. Yale...

Soooo your getting spikes then going to climb 3 80' pines ?? ...I hope you get some time on those spikes on little stuff before hitting the big stuff, not trying to rain on your parade,
just concerned....


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

superjunior said:


> WOO HOO my gate grew my gate grew!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done, all the fab work is done and new springs installed. The beafier springs added about 3 inches to the ass, should be good to go. Heading to the paint shop this week and can finaly put her back to work - been chipping into my poor old bucket truck box..



SJ, looking nice big guy!!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Keep a can of white spray paint.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## superjunior

woodsman44 said:


> SJ, looking nice big guy!!!!!



thanks man


----------



## bootboy

woodsman44 said:


> bootbaby, make sure and get a Wire-core flip line...I use a 5/8's dia. Yale...
> 
> Soooo your getting spikes then going to climb 3 80' pines ?? ...I hope you get some time on those spikes on little stuff before hitting the big stuff, not trying to rain on your parade,
> just concerned....



I have a 1/2" Yale wire core already. I've spiked before, I just don't own my own set. This will be a step for me but I'm ready. I'm certainly not one to do something I'm uncomfortable with, nor am I cocky. I have a friend that I recently met who works at a local shop. He climbed for 20 years and he has been good to take me under his wing, teach me, and offer sound advice on my jobs. We both go to the same local climbing gym and he has even let me hang and climb in different saddles just to see how they feel. I've shown him pics and videos of my jobs before and after and he takes the time to show me where I could have done things differently or more efficiently and safely, he has even offered to come help me and make sure I don't eff up. I may take him up on it with this one. I'm definitely still learning but I've gotten good hands-on and a great teacher and friend.

Thanks for lookin out for a newb. I'll post pics, maybe a video


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> Keep a can of white spray paint.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



don't go nowhere without my rustolium man.. cmon..


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

bootboy said:


> I have a 1/2" Yale wire core already. I've spiked before, I just don't own my own set. This will be a step for me but I'm ready. I'm certainly not one to do something I'm uncomfortable with, nor am I cocky. I have a friend that I recently met who works at a local shop. He climbed for 20 years and he has been good to take me under his wing, teach me, and offer sound advice on my jobs. We both go to the same local climbing gym and he has even let me hang and climb in different saddles just to see how they feel. I've shown him pics and videos of my jobs before and after and he takes the time to show me where I could have done things differently or more efficiently and safely, he has even offered to come help me and make sure I don't eff up. I may take him up on it with this one. I'm definitely still learning but I've gotten good hands-on and a great teacher and friend.
> 
> Thanks for lookin out for a newb. I'll post pics, maybe a video



Ok, cool, I didnt know you have used spikes before, thought this was going to be your first time in spikes, just looking out for ya man.......get some vid and pics for us!!


----------



## squad143

[email protected] said:


> Hey Squad, are ya interested in a referral in your area? Got a fella East of TO looking for a couple of days worth of trimming, etc.
> Contact me if you're interested.
> Regards,
> Jake



Sent a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## bootboy

woodsman44 said:


> Ok, cool, I didnt know you have used spikes before, thought this was going to be your first time in spikes, just looking out for ya man.......get some vid and pics for us!!



Yeah, I've never spiked anything this size or had to rig from that height but I have been on spikes, so it is a step up but we've all had to take it to the next level from somewhere. I most recently had practice with borrowed spikes on some 15-20' storm damaged spruce that were busted off. It was in a family member's yard so I was in no hurry and spent a whole day moving up, down, and around, and practiced cutting short pieces, 1' at a time till the spar was only about 5 feet tall. I'm sure it looked silly but it was fun and valuable practice, good thing no one could see me from the street... I try to get out and practice as often as I can get spikes and have a stump to climb on somewhere.
Good lookin out thanks, I sure will post some media

P.s. I got the new climbrights with the climbright light pads. So excited!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I remember having to be spider man just to get to the first limb. Free climb for 50' to 60' feet holding on to gall's and callouses from old wound's. Yup, Scared and good money! Wish we had a Big Shot back then, but I was still trying to save up for a better saddle than my 'Bowline on a Bight'.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember having to be spider man just to get to the first limb...



That's all I knew growing up. All for some stupid pruning or to remove a single dead branch.


----------



## Reg

Fir pruning today at a big property on a cliff top. Retired Judge, seemed paranoid to the point that we could only do the work when he was at home, and seems as he had to leave at 4pm he was also insistent that we were out of there by that time also. Anyone would think he didn't trust anyone, cant think why.

Job went ok except for being pounded storms at about 15min intervals....you could see them coming over the mountains, one of which was so bad I had to get out of the tree fast. Not such a difficult decision but thats 90 ft that I'm going to have to climb all over again Whhhhhoooooooossssssssshhh, no thats it fck it I'm getting down. My buddy Scott in the adjacent tree was on the same page and actually bailed at the previous gust. Thats him in the photo


----------



## mr. holden wood

superjunior said:


> WOO HOO my gate grew my gate grew!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done, all the fab work is done and new springs installed. The beafier springs added about 3 inches to the ass, should be good to go. Heading to the paint shop this week and can finaly put her back to work - been chipping into my poor old bucket truck box..



Is that a schodorf box? Only those idiots would build a gate the size of a two by four like that. At least ya never need to dump chips they all fall out.My old boss bought a 2010 f750 and drove it too ohio for one of those chit boxes. Looked like it was welded by a blindman and painted by treevet only using white spraypaint instead of orange. Just a P.O.S. He put another 5gs into it just to make it workable.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Reg said:


> Fir pruning today at a big property on a cliff top. Retired Judge, seemed paranoid to the point that we could only do the work when he was at home, and seems as he had to leave at 4pm he was also insistent that we were out of there by that time also. Anyone would think he didn't trust anyone, cant think why.
> 
> Job went ok except for being pounded storms at about 15min intervals....you could see them coming over the mountains, one of which was so bad I had to get out of the tree fast. Not such a difficult decision but thats 90 ft that I'm going to have to climb all over again Whhhhhoooooooossssssssshhh, no thats it fck it I'm getting down. My buddy Scott in the adjacent tree was on the same page and actually bailed at the previous gust. Thats him in the photo



nice view


----------



## tree md

Spent all night working on ads. Have to do a large Maple removal tomorrow and meet one of the girls that does some of my advertising... Still have to make a dump before I can do my removal tomorrow... Gonna have to get up early.

Signed up for three business workshops for next week. I figure anything I can do to improve my biz skills is a good thing.


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Ok, cool, I didnt know you have used spikes before, thought this was going to be your first time in spikes, just looking out for ya man.......get some vid and pics for us!!



You ever climb without a wire core flip line? I went to wire core and actually like the non wire core better. For the longest time I wasn't allowed to use a wire core. Because of getting close to power lines. But when I started doing my own thing I picked up a wire core, and find myself making my own lanyards out of climbing line.


----------



## bootboy

If I'm doing a deciduous tree with lots of moving around, where I can hook into something other than what I'm cutting, I actually prefer non wire core. I like about 12' - 16' of 13mm kernmantle. Wire core though for single stem or conifers. It flips better and is closer to my cuts so the security is comforting. I'm fairly new to all this but this is the preference I've developed so far.


----------



## superjunior

mr. holden wood said:


> Is that a schodorf box? Only those idiots would build a gate the size of a two by four like that. At least ya never need to dump chips they all fall out.My old boss bought a 2010 f750 and drove it too ohio for one of those chit boxes. Looked like it was welded by a blindman and painted by treevet only using white spraypaint instead of orange. Just a P.O.S. He put another 5gs into it just to make it workable.



Its an arbortech, think the truck was an old Davey truck as indicated by the green and yellow under the white lol. The size was ok for a chuck n duck but if you hook a big chipper up to it you had to aim the chute down, I've blown all my upper tail lights out several times with chips.. Got sick of it so decided to do some moddin and make a chipper box that suits our needs better. Of course had to beef up the suspention and some other things but am really happy with the results


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Is that a schodorf box? Only those idiots would build a gate the size of a two by four like that. At least ya never need to dump chips they all fall out.My old boss bought a 2010 f750 and drove it too ohio for one of those chit boxes. Looked like it was welded by a blindman and painted by treevet only using white spraypaint instead of orange. Just a P.O.S. He put another 5gs into it just to make it workable.



Wah, wah, wah...always on the rag...get youself some Vagicil son.


----------



## treevet

Debra85 said:


> oh. just saw the butt log. not chipping that i guess. lol



change your screen name 101?


----------



## treevet

Did desk work and gave estimates on mcycle yesterday as my Silverado was in for some service (had to jump in their schit to get them to finish it like they said they would too).

But still made just shy of $3Large with this machine (and 1 man) bought 35 years ago and made in the 50's. Booyah.

View attachment 230077


----------



## treevet

2Tree, BM, PPToddM all up early. Who goin for the coffee?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> 2Tree, BM, PPToddM all up early. Who goin for the coffee?



Already got the joe, I'd be as miserable a #### as you without it in the morning.


----------



## [email protected]

*???*



Debra85 said:


> oh. just saw the butt log. not chipping that i guess. lol



See only red Xs


----------



## Blakesmaster

She's some sort of spammer/troll. I've been seeing that type show up all over this forum recently. Just click on "view posts" and you can see that she tried to insert links into all her posts. I just neg rep them and report, usually a mod bans them soon enough.


----------



## treevet

some wake up music. nail a tree job the way the stones nail this song... (headphones)

[video=youtube_share;juEeau5nHVU]http://youtu.be/juEeau5nHVU[/video]


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> I run the mcclaren rubber pad over the tire tracks. They stay on the machine all the time. Used to use tire chains to plow snow, these work just as good, but not so great on ice.



Yep, thats what I am looking for, what does something like that run? Looking for used first, I can imagine the new ones are about 1500 or more. Had them on a Bobcat 873, they let me go anywhere.


----------



## tree md

Climbing in the rain today. Radar shows a good band of rain moving in. I was going to call it for the day but my groundy wants to work so I am. He needs the money... I've got great access to this tree (right by the front walk) but still hate breaking out my ropes in the rain.


----------



## tree md

So now I am sponsoring a cheer leading squad... 

Buying them T-shirts with my number on it for their fund raiser.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?j22ue4


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> You ever climb without a wire core flip line? I went to wire core and actually like the non wire core better. For the longest time I wasn't allowed to use a wire core. Because of getting close to power lines. But when I started doing my own thing I picked up a wire core, and find myself making my own lanyards out of climbing line.



Yep, have both but use wire core most of time though.
I made 2 non-wire flip lines out of big foot samson rope.


----------



## tree md

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lecxvk


----------



## Grace Tree

Nice rain gear. I guess you need it from what I've seen on the weather. You look very springy.
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lecxvk



Lol, not the happiest looking tree guy I've ever seen. Just got in from a SWEET 2 day job including this tree in the wires and a few more. Was a ##### but I love a good payday. Bid it for 3 days, done in less than 2. Sun's been shining, phone's been ringing. ####ing tree guy heaven around here.


----------



## ropensaddle

been raining three days lol md not too far from me but call me a wuss cause my arse is in da house


----------



## dh1984

well i went and priced about 4 jobs and got every one of them. so i should be able to get my new chainsaw i been dreaming of for the last 2 months.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lecxvk


you look so unenthused to be there , why didn't ya just front the guy his pay , its almost worth it to just give it to him , because there is nuffin fun about that pic at all , and I am thrilled to see everyone out there stinging some work I mean it may be another one of those years where if ya let work sit you may go to a job that's already been done , cause around here I see every damn tree truck working like hell


----------



## dh1984

treeclimber101 said:


> *I mean it may be another one of those years where if ya let work sit you may go to a job that's already been done , cause around here I see every damn tree truck working like hell*



yeah everyone i seen so far hs been working like crazy. and i been running the heck out of my saws and trucks both. it might be a good year to get some new saws and a new chipper and maybe just maybe a new bucket truck.


----------



## tree md

Well, you know what time this is...







---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4nza5b


----------



## MarquisTree

One of our winter rehabs got lettered today
Truck 2 Rehab | Facebook
Lot of work but I think it was worth it, just waiting for the chrome rims to come in and truck 2 is ready for the road. Truck 6 is almost ready for the paint shop and C3 a Vermeer BC1800 is getting lettered tomorrow to complete its rehab. When truck 6 is all done that will be the last of our winter projects, now we just need to find a couple good line clearance guys


----------



## Grace Tree

Starter went on Mon. on my old MT-50 Bobcat. Second time in 11 months. Time to upgrade to a MT-55 so I have the word out to dealers who are taking their good old time getting back to me with some options. In the meantime I'm trying to crack out all the little jobs that I can stand that don't require heavy lifting or spotting my lift in some dog turd back yard. I'm not sure how I got along before I bought a mini skid but I sure don't think I could do this any more without one.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, thats what I am looking for, what does something like that run? Looking for used first, I can imagine the new ones are about 1500 or more. Had them on a Bobcat 873, they let me go anywhere.



I bought these used off of craigslist for $800. That was a steal. They run about $3500 new and when you have to replace the rubber pads, they cost around $2000.


----------



## treevet

Tipped over a schit load of trees on our new lot to get ready for my friend's dozer tomorrow. Went and did some money work afterwards. Dozing a pad for a building and long entr. road with a turn a round and parking pad. Stones in next. Put entrance right across from a buddy of mine that grew up in that house and we gonna watch out for each other as it is a dead end road to steep hill that goes over rail road tracks that leads to a high crime town. 

They cross tracks and go down road to a beer store and in summer to a muni pool. Other poss. entrance is across from few houses with Mexicans that won't make eye contact with me.

We're dying to move stuff over there but have to take it slow for security. Not gonna take the tw5 splitter and conveyor or anything stealable yet. Better safe than sorry. Prob. gonna get a couple of big boned shepherds after fence goes up. Conceal carry soon too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pics of a speed line setup that treemandan and I used to remove a hollow cracked oak tree yesturday.


----------



## tree md

*Does it ever end?*

Well, glad I went and did that job today in the rain. Had 3 more come in this evening... And I have to go look at one for my YP account executive. It will pay off my balance on My ad + x 3. Love it when my ads are paid before they even come out... 

Big wood to cut tomorrow. In the shop grinding chains...


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pics of a speed line setup that treemandan and I used to remove a hollow cracked oak



How was the speed? When I set up a speed line, it is usually over 100'. Is there a different term for a speed line if it is only a few yards from the tree as compared to a 600' speed line?
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree md said:


> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lecxvk



I am here:.......... Im no bucket baby...lol.....warm day here in nor cal, short sleeves, almost could of went skins......that would have been to scary though


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> How was the speed? When I set up a speed line, it is usually over 100'. Is there a different term for a speed line if it is only a few yards from the tree as compared to a 600' speed line?
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:



Could be a straight up and down vertical speed line or whatever....still a speed line.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Could be a straight up and down vertical speed line or whatever....still a speed line.



Yeah, ok, just checking. Is it still a speed line if you are controlling a drop slowly to the chipper 30 feet away? Curious.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The orange rope in the pic is 150' long. There was about 20' of a tail left when tied off to the truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> The orange rope in the pic is 150' long. There was about 20' of a tail left when tied off to the truck.



Not sure what that means, but ok.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well I was replying to what you said about when you setup a speed line its over 100'. The speed of the branches coming down was fine. When they got to were I wanted them to stop, I just released the rope on the porta wrap.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, ok, just checking. Is it still a speed line if you are controlling a drop slowly to the chipper 30 feet away? Curious.
> Jeff



I think it needs to operate in a "Tyroleun" traverse type of set up for the speed line description.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well I was replying to what you said about when you setup a speed line its over 100'. The speed of the branches coming down was fine. When they got to were I wanted them to stop, I just released the rope on the porta wrap.



Just messing around, just wondering if the word 'speed-line' means speed. 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Just messing around, just wondering if the word 'speed-line' means speed.
> Jeff



Don't matter, if you can zip it down close to the chipper (especially with a 100' line) then it is faster than dragging it to the truck. Still considered a speed line in my book.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

woodsman44 said:


> I am here:.......... Im no bucket baby...lol.....warm day here in nor cal, short sleeves, almost could of went skins......that would have been to scary though



Wheres your secondary tie in??


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wheres your secondary tie in??



2tree, when your a top notch climber like me, you dont even need one TIP, heck, if I had THE DAN's blue Kask power ranger helmet I wouldnt even needed spikes...LOL

All joking aside, I had so much pitch on my VT it was rendered useless, couldnt get it to move for the bigger part of trunk, so I put on my man suit and got er down, I
was very close to the ground though when I dumped the VT secondary TIP

Someone was talking about the MS261 recently...Im running a 20"bar on mine and it ripped up this digger pine fast for a 50cc saw


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Who makes the helmet you have on in the pic?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

2treeornot2tree said:


> Who makes the helmet you have on in the pic?



Its the petzl Alveo Vent with the vizir and ear muffs....I really like it, fits me well.
WesSpur has em for about $99

Oh, extra for the vizir and muffs


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Don't matter, if you can zip it down close to the chipper (especially with a 100' line) then it is faster than dragging it to the truck. Still considered a speed line in my book.



Zip it or control it?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Zip it or control it?
> Jeff



Just cut it dangit, daylights wasting; one day we will make a climber outta you yet


----------



## tree md

woodsman44 said:


> 2tree, when your a top notch climber like me, you dont even need one TIP, heck, if I had THE DAN's blue Kask power ranger helmet I wouldnt even needed spikes...LOL
> 
> All joking aside, I had so much pitch on my VT it was rendered useless, couldnt get it to move for the bigger part of trunk, so I put on my man suit and got er down, I
> was very close to the ground though when I dumped the VT secondary TIP
> 
> Someone was talking about the MS261 recently...Im running a 20"bar on mine and it ripped up this digger pine fast for a 50cc saw



OK, this is the pro forum and not 101 right???

I am so guilty of doing that. I would be using my 361 in wood that size but the 261 looks like it's getting it done and a much lighter option... My 260 is TIRED!


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> 2tree, when your a top notch climber like me, you dont even need one TIP, heck, if I had THE DAN's blue Kask power ranger helmet I wouldnt even needed spikes...LOL
> 
> All joking aside, I had so much pitch on my VT it was rendered useless, couldnt get it to move for the bigger part of trunk, so I put on my man suit and got er down, I
> was very close to the ground though when I dumped the VT secondary TIP
> 
> Someone was talking about the MS261 recently...Im running a 20"bar on mine and it ripped up this digger pine fast for a 50cc saw



God dude.. you look like a total greenhorn..

Whats up with the undershirt.. company colors, or what??

I mean even the saw looks brand spankin new..


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> OK, this is the pro forum and not 101 right???
> 
> I am so guilty of doing that. I would be using my 361 in wood that size but the 261 looks like it's getting it done and a much lighter option... My 260 is TIRED!



I have 2, the old 026 pro and the newer 260. Funny how the old one still runs great, but the new one, already has its tongue hanging out. I drop my line when I am bucking down like that, but I do thro on a second lanyard. Just in case. I don't have any steel core ones tho, keep think about getting one, just don't think I would like the extra weight. At 135, any extra is felt.


----------



## Tree Pig

woodsman44 said:


> 2tree, when your a top notch climber like me, you dont even need one TIP, heck, if I had THE DAN's blue Kask power ranger helmet I wouldnt even needed spikes...LOL
> 
> All joking aside, I had so much pitch on my VT it was rendered useless, couldnt get it to move for the bigger part of trunk, so I put on my man suit and got er down, I
> was very close to the ground though when I dumped the VT secondary TIP
> 
> Someone was talking about the MS261 recently...Im running a 20"bar on mine and it ripped up this digger pine fast for a 50cc saw



No excuse for not having a second line, at least spend $40 and get a second rope lanyard. Also no excuse for wearing skinny jeans while doing tree work... Epic Fail.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I have 2, the old 026 pro and the newer 260. Funny how the old one still runs great, but the new one, already has its tongue hanging out. I drop my line when I am bucking down like that, but I do thro on a second lanyard. Just in case. I don't have any steel core ones tho, keep think about getting one, just don't think I would like the extra weight. At 135, any extra is felt.



Ya, with the looks of the arms on "The Woodsman", I dont think he needs any extra weight either.. just saying. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> No excuse for not having a second line, at least spend $40 and get a second rope lanyard. Also no excuse for wearing skinny jeans while doing tree work... Epic Fail.



LOL! 

Is that a first aid kit I see on his skrawny ass.. that should come in handy, no doubt! lol.


----------



## treevet

lol, looks like 1. new boots
2. new spikes
3. new saddle
4. new shirt
5. new helmet
6. new flipline
7. new saw

almost could be a model on cover of Arborage.

need to pump them arms and shoulders up some son


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> LOL!
> 
> Is that a first aid kit I see on his skrawny ass.. that should come in handy, no doubt! lol.



haha was wondering what that was.....that's it. every well outfitted tree chunker should have one right?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> lol, looks like 1. new boots
> 2. new spikes
> 3. new saddle
> 4. new shirt
> 5. new helmet
> 6. new flipline
> 7. new saw
> 
> almost could be a model on cover of Arborage.
> 
> need to pump them arms and shoulders up some son



Lol, they're like women's arms.. lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol, they're like women's arms.. lol.



you're bad :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Grace Tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol, they're like women's arms.. lol.


Brutal, just brutal.


----------



## flushcut

He doesn't need a second TIP he just needs to wrap that 20' wirecore back around the stem and presto! :msp_w00t:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> lol, looks like 1. new boots
> 2. new spikes
> 3. new saddle
> 4. new shirt
> 5. new helmet
> 6. new flipline
> 7. new saw
> 
> almost could be a model on cover of Arborage.
> 
> need to pump them arms and shoulders up some son


Sure do wish i could keep my stuff that clean :hmm3grin2orange: But all pickin aside at least he is trying!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treevet said:


> lol, looks like 1. new boots
> 2. new spikes
> 3. new saddle
> 4. new shirt
> 5. new helmet
> 6. new flipline
> 7. new saw
> 
> almost could be a model on cover of Arborage.
> 
> need to pump them arms and shoulders up some son



The ladie's keep telling me I should model, mabey I will be on the next Sherrill tree catalog...LOL


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Sure do wish i could keep my stuff that clean :hmm3grin2orange: But all pickin aside at least he is trying!



Not trying, just tearing it up..lol

When Im done doing a removal. everything gets cleaned to the "T" Im a clean freak......gotta look good for the customers.........and I shine...lol


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Not trying, just tearing it up..lol
> 
> When Im done doing a removal. everything gets cleaned to the "T" Im a clean freak......gotta look good for the customers.........and I shine...lol



Can you tell me more about this cleaning process, and exactly what that entails? I have never heard of such a thing..


----------



## Toddppm

Is that the same pic you got torn up for before with all of the new stuff? It's like de ja vu, but a little funnier this time.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Can you tell me more about this cleaning process, and exactly what that entails? I have never heard of such a thing..


I am just glad I don't have endure and more 30 seconds videos of Orville Redenbacher and his skinny ass kitchen table legs and yea my version of a good cleaning is when they use the backpack instead of the hand held that's the way I like it a 120mph blow job , usually blows the boggers right outta my nose 
And if I am not not wearing my chin strap my helmet flies 30ft up the street


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

I know, I know, pick on the handsome clean guy..lol...at lest were having fun for a change and no one is fighting......for now...lol


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am just glad I don't have endure and more 30 seconds videos of Orville Redenbacher and his skinny ass kitchen table legs and yea my version of a good cleaning is when they use the backpack instead of the hand held that's the way I like it a 120mph blow job , usually blows the boggers right outta my nose
> And if I am not not wearing my chin strap my helmet flies 30ft up the street



Orville Redenbacker.. lol, goodn! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

That's alright man , I had to work for 2 hours with my ass cheek hanging out , I went to drop my saw over my lanyard and the handle caught my back pocket and tore my favorite pants from my belt line to almost my knee , and at the end of the day I had to get paid like that and the HO who I have worked for before said he saw the whole thing and laughed his ass off , and proceeded to tell me that if it was him he woulda stopped and gone home .... So I got that going for me ,


----------



## Tree Pig

I found a great way to keep my stuff clean...





Keep it out of trees... Hard to get gear dirty sitting on the shelf in the garage. Damn ####ty day job has me too busy for anything else. Gonna have to do something about this crap.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> That's alright man , I had to work for 2 hours with my ass cheek hanging out , I went to drop my saw over my lanyard and the handle caught my back pocket and tore my favorite pants from my belt line to almost my knee , and at the end of the day I had to get paid like that and the HO who I have worked for before said he saw the whole thing and laughed his ass off , and proceeded to tell me that if it was him he woulda stopped and gone home .... So I got that going for me ,



Sure blame the saw we both know it was from trying to smuggle 40lbs of crack in a 20lbs bag.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I found a great way to keep my stuff clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it out of trees... Hard to get gear dirty sitting on the shelf in the garage. Damn ####ty day job has me too busy for anything else. Gonna have to do something about this crap.



Try sitting around waiting for paint to dry (when its 80 out and phone ringing off the hook) not much fun either!!
View attachment 230246


----------



## tree MDS

A quick dusting to get rid of the blue..
View attachment 230249


----------



## swyman

I'm loving this new to me Rayco 1672! The fluid drive seems pretty awesome so far. 

View attachment 230252


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Sure blame the saw we both know it was from trying to smuggle 40lbs of crack in a 20lbs bag.


I hate you , but that's funny #### man no doubt , today I am working in richeyville and we are doing actual quiet work , lotta of pole clipping and hedge trimmers , so basically we are scratching our fat asses and enjoying the full effect of a good pud pulling day and the best is there's prolly 3 more days here so you can't oFfend me today I am just to good of a mood 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

swyman said:


> I'm loving this new to me Rayco 1672! The fluid drive seems pretty awesome so far.
> 
> View attachment 230252



sounds nice, does it bogg down at all being fluid drive?


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> That's alright man , I had to work for 2 hours with my ass cheek hanging out , I went to drop my saw over my lanyard and the handle caught my back pocket and tore my favorite pants from my belt line to almost my knee , and at the end of the day I had to get paid like that and the HO who I have worked for before said he saw the whole thing and laughed his ass off , and proceeded to tell me that if it was him he woulda stopped and gone home .... So I got that going for me ,



That had to be quite a sight lol.. sounds like a roll of duct tape would have come in handy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I hate you , but that's funny #### man no doubt , today I am working in richeyville and we are doing actual quiet work , lotta of pole clipping and hedge trimmers , so basically we are scratching our fat asses and enjoying the full effect of a good pud pulling day and the best is there's prolly 3 more days here so you can't oFfend me today I am just to good of a mood
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Dont hate me... my fat ass has been the demise a few pairs of pants and at least 1 or 2 all you can eat buffets.

[video=youtube;TdwuiyO7hOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdwuiyO7hOU[/video]


----------



## swyman

woodsman44 said:


> sounds nice, does it bogg down at all being fluid drive?



You can actually pull it down pretty good if you really horse it. The teeth are shot, I will not get the full effect till I put a full compliment of green teeth on it. It has them on the center and rayco super cutters on the side but the rayco teeth aren't doing much cause of the size of the green teeth. I live a few miles from the place that manufactures green teeth and they quoted me $880 for teeth and pockets. They are listed in Bailey's for $829? WTF?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Orville Redenbacker.. lol, goodn! :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't mind a crack or two outta a treeman but a painter and a fatty....hell noopcorn:

he just mad cause his ole lady gots droopy boobs.:msp_sad:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Don't mind a crack or two outta a treeman but a painter and a fatty....hell noopcorn:
> 
> he just mad cause his ole lady gots droopy boobs.:msp_sad:



Wow really man , back to the wife jokes again , I guess its true people actually get to be so ####ing old and senile that they begin to revert back to being children , and a joke about my wifes body man is pretty pathetic , even after the moderator asked us to knock it off which I am gonna show some restraint as a show of respect for women and for the site , I guess that stinky Hitler that your BM tricked into didint wipe off so easy , SO STAY SAFE OUT THERE and don't you go breaking a hip or anything


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Don't mind a crack or two outta a treeman but a painter and a fatty....hell noopcorn:
> 
> he just mad cause his ole lady gots droopy boobs.:msp_sad:



Instead of ORVILLE REDENBACHER , YOUR NEW NAME CAN BE ORVILLE REDROLLER


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow really man , back to the wife jokes again , and a joke about my wifes body man is pretty pathetic ,



who started that schit fatulence?



> I guess that stinky Hitler that your BM tricked into didint wipe off so easy ,:



WTF that mean ?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Instead of ORVILLE REDENBACHER , YOUR NEW NAME CAN BE ORVILLE REDROLLER



you are dumb beyond comprehension.

Duhhh ok my name is orville bedroller???


----------



## Grace Tree

I cut a brand new Tachyon climbing line today. I'm glad it wasn't an old line that I'd become sentimental about or I might of started crying. I wonder why I always wack them in the middle. Now I've got two brand new 60' lanyards.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> who started that schit fatulence?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF that mean ?


I love the fact that you don't even know what that means , ask your BM in the morning what it means so he can laugh right in your shriveled up face , and why we were on the whole Orville Redroller topic how do you paint all the nooks and crannys whith roller , maybe you suck up some paint in your super silly straw and then blow it in the cracks , seems like there has to be an easier way , and when do you plan on doing the new crane because your gonna clean out the Depot of all there exterior barnyard door red .... Now go change your pea bag and eat your liver ... And don't go crossing any busy roads without help AND STAY SAFE OUT THERE


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I love the fact that you don't even know what that means , ask your BM in the morning what it means so he can laugh right in your shriveled up face , and why we were on the whole Orville Redroller topic how do you paint all the nooks and crannys whith roller , maybe you suck up some paint in your super silly straw and then blow it in the cracks , seems like there has to be an easier way , and when do you plan on doing the new crane because your gonna clean out the Depot of all there exterior barnyard door red .... Now go change your pea bag and eat your liver ... And don't go crossing any busy roads without help AND STAY SAFE OUT THERE



Jesus Porks, that seems like a lot of hate!

Hope all is well man!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Jesus Porks, that seems like a lot of hate!
> 
> Hope all is well man!



You know that ol saggy nut sack deserves it , besides that ol crazy coot will forget about it anyway in a day or so .....and I am ear to ear cause I love me some snoopy


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol
I just dropped by to see what all the fuss was about and got a few chuckles


----------



## superjunior

ropensaddle said:


> Lol
> I just dropped by to see what all the fuss was about and got a few chuckles



lol me too


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> You know that ol saggy nut sack deserves it , besides that ol crazy coot will forget about it anyway in a day or so .....and I am ear to ear cause I love me some snoopy



droopy whoopies :msp_biggrin:opcorn:

View attachment 230312


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> droopy whoopies :msp_biggrin:opcorn:
> 
> View attachment 230312


I am sorry the picture that you uploaded from your 1st edition macintosh from its floppy disc doesn't work. So email it to me @ [email protected]


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Lol
> I just dropped by to see what all the fuss was about and got a few chuckles





superjunior said:


> lol me too





i get my laughs from watching the way vet works. them videos are great, kinda like watching late night 3 stooges reruns.... but in vetties short clips there is only one stooge.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> i get my laughs from watching the way vet works. them videos are great, kinda like watching late night 3 stooges reruns.... but in vetties short clips there is only one stooge.


If ya look closely at the crane controls you'll see Veggie has replaced them all with 16" black #####s no wonder why the BM moves so slow he's afraid to touch em LOL


----------



## no tree to big

apparently there is a beaver problem in the county I live in cause we just got a list of 2+ weeks of beaver dam/damage removals for the county, neck deep in beaver now that sounds fun. a year ago I didn't even know there were beavers in the area, figured the water was too polluted to sustain life and now I find out there everywhere. now hopefully you dont see me on the news because I got attacked by a beaver haha:msp_scared:


----------



## oldirty

treeclimber101 said:


> If ya look closely at the crane controls you'll see Veggie has replaced them all with 16" black #####s no wonder why the BM moves so slow he's afraid to touch em LOL



veggie. lol.

if thats the case vet can run three controls at once. 2 in hand 1 in his mouth.


----------



## treeclimber101

oldirty said:


> veggie. lol.
> 
> if thats the case vet can run three controls at once. 2 in hand 1 in his mouth.


well don't forget about the one in the ol' ### yeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaa ....
That makes 4


----------



## bootboy

2 more spruce felled and bucked. Saved the rounds and scrapped the boughs.. Bought some toys, Prussik cord and biners.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sorry the picture that you uploaded from your 1st edition macintosh from its floppy disc doesn't work. So email it to me @ [email protected]



Here it is if it don't work for ya blubby. OD sent it to me after he dousched her (sorry to break the news to you like this). She still loves ya :msp_wink: OD is real sorry to do a pal dis way :msp_unsure:


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Aspen Dental sucks*

Well, I have not done any actual tree work this week, between the rain, the machine stuck and then the dentist mutilating my teeth. Went to have a tooth pulled, idiot slips and break 2 others off, has to cut my gums open to get the rest of them. I have not felt like doing crap. Mouth full of stitches, eating vicoden like they are sweet tarts! But...........I have sold my a s s off! I have to stop and take a good look, but I am guessing I am about 4-5 weeks out as of right now. Going to 4 more today. Then it starts, back to 50 hour weeks. Time to make some money again, been coasting, need to start pedaling again.

Going to ask one more time guys. Stay away from the wife stuff, that goes for kids and parents as well. Brothers on the other hand are fair game. To bait someone into a argument is no different than the actual statements that deeply offend. ALL will be dealt with equally. Some may not care, I do and so do many others. So again, last time. KNOCK IT OFF. I am not thin skinned, but some stuff is just off limits


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Here it is if it don't work for ya blubby. OD sent it to me after he dousched her (sorry to break the news to you like this). She still loves ya :msp_wink: OD is real sorry to do a pal dis way :msp_unsure:


 Well Okay then I will be sure to thank him there Orville........ off to make a million again today, maybe you can buy some more motorcycle old creepy man leathers ?  Make sure you stay safe out there and don't you go losing your dentures in the fish pond again :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are out of control. Can't anyone do a little treework without getting all arrogant, insulting and obnoxious?? I mean really, even I get sick of it sometimes!! :angel:

I'm hoping to get the chipper slammed back together today and finally get back cutting... hopefully I don't turn into an ####### on account of it! Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Going to ask one more time guys. Stay away from the wife stuff, that goes for kids and parents as well. Brothers on the other hand are fair game. To bait someone into a argument is no different than the actual statements that deeply offend. ALL will be dealt with equally. Some may not care, I do and so do many others. So again, last time. KNOCK IT OFF. I am not thin skinned, but some stuff is just off limits



What about sisters, uncles, aunts?


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, I have not done any actual tree work this week, between the rain, the machine stuck and then the dentist mutilating my teeth. Went to have a tooth pulled, idiot slips and break 2 others off, has to cut my gums open to get the rest of them. I have not felt like doing crap. Mouth full of stitches, eating vicoden like they are sweet tarts! But...........I have sold my a s s off! I have to stop and take a good look, but I am guessing I am about 4-5 weeks out as of right now. Going to 4 more today. Then it starts, back to 50 hour weeks. Time to make some money again, been coasting, need to start pedaling again.
> 
> Going to ask one more time guys. Stay away from the wife stuff, that goes for kids and parents as well. Brothers on the other hand are fair game. To bait someone into a argument is no different than the actual statements that deeply offend. ALL will be dealt with equally. Some may not care, I do and so do many others. So again, last time. KNOCK IT OFF. I am not thin skinned, but some stuff is just off limits



Dude, Aspen dental? That's like the Mcdonald's of oral hygiene. I needed a root canal a few years back and went there as I didn't have a personal dentist. Took about 10 minutes of getting hustled from room to room like a ####ing farm animal when I realized my business meant nothing to them. Ask your friends and family who they use and find a good, local dude. The prices are about the same across the board.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude, Aspen dental? That's like the Mcdonald's of oral hygiene. I needed a root canal a few years back and went there as I didn't have a personal dentist. Took about 10 minutes of getting hustled from room to room like a ####ing farm animal when I realized my business meant nothing to them. Ask your friends and family who they use and find a good, local dude. The prices are about the same across the board.



I know this now, LOL! I had no clue, nice new building......pretty girls, hd tv in the rooms.......I thought I was in dentist heaven, but I was so terribly wrong! I have a dentist, but he doesn't do oral surgery. I needed that tooth out bad and they could get me in pretty quick, and now I have nightmares! After years and years of bad dental work, complimentary of the Navy. I think I want them all ripped out and nice new fakies put in. All the fillings the navy did are breaking, exposing nerves and all that jazz.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Don't mind a crack or two outta a treeman but a painter and a fatty....hell noopcorn:
> 
> he just mad cause his ole lady gots droopy boobs.:msp_sad:



And don't even start with me ORVILLE. I only laughed. I have been taking it easy on ya (something may be wrong with me, but I kinda like you), as it seems you have your hands full enough already. Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> You guys are out of control. Can't anyone do a little treework without getting all arrogant, insulting and obnoxious?? I mean really, even I get sick of it sometimes!! :angel:
> 
> I'm hoping to get the chipper slammed back together today and finally get back cutting... hopefully I don't turn into an ####### on account of it! Lol.



More proof that the Mayan Calender predicting the end of time in 2012 is probably right.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> More proof that the Mayan Calender predicting the end of time in 2012 is probably right.



Humorous indeed. How is your chipper coming along?? Lol.


----------



## treemandan

Notch the limb to the left hand side.








Pull it up and send it 90 degrees from its lean







Its the big oak on the left








Sits atop a hill and leans over a house.








We put a few straps on the bottom







A guy line on the trunk


----------



## treemandan

Again, the bigger oak lean out from the left.









bombed what I could







And left an easy trunk to drop.


----------



## treemandan

Yeah, I guess that one was about to go on its own. I put everything on the SL or ZL or what have you. Loading big limbs onto a SP doesn't have near the shock as when dumping on a block. There are lots of other subtle naunces with the SL. Sometimes its almost like cheating.

It worked well here as we were able to keep the debris up on the hill and pull the limbs out of the other trees. I tied my end of the SL to the trunk then went out the limbs to redirect the line. At some points we were beyond 90 degrees, maybe like 120.


----------



## treemandan

The green line is for the other ground anchor set a few more degrees opposite the lean. This helped induce the right line of pull force on the SL to direct the limbs I was notching up and out. Not only is the SP used for running limbs down, its also a pull line for the limbs being cut.

I sent the very last bit of top down it, it was much smoother than drop it on a block.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> The green line is for the other ground anchor set a few more degrees opposite the lean. This helped induce the right line of pull force on the SL to direct the limbs I was notching up and out. Not only is the SP used for running limbs down, its also a pull line for the limbs being cut.
> 
> I sent the very last bit of top down it, it was much smoother than drop it on a block.



From one guy to another, I used to guy a lot of trees good job, only thing is; hard hats don't work on the ground by boats lol 
I won't mention chaps because I'm guilty of leaving in truck when it gets hot and of hard hat abuse on occasion too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The hard hat in the yard was the home owners. He had it on when he was out watching us zip the limbs down. I didnt have my hard hat on when I cut the last part of the trunk. Took it off to clean up and didnt feel like getting it to make that last cut. I own a set of chaps, but I only wore them once when I was wearing shorts cause it was so dam hot out. Maybe the ones I have dont fit right or something because I feel all constricted in them.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, I have not done any actual tree work this week, between the rain, the machine stuck and then the dentist mutilating my teeth. Went to have a tooth pulled, idiot slips and break 2 others off, has to cut my gums open to get the rest of them. I have not felt like doing crap. Mouth full of stitches, eating vicoden like they are sweet tarts! But...........I have sold my a s s off! I have to stop and take a good look, but I am guessing I am about 4-5 weeks out as of right now. Going to 4 more today. Then it starts, back to 50 hour weeks. Time to make some money again, been coasting, need to start pedaling again.
> 
> Going to ask one more time guys. Stay away from the wife stuff, that goes for kids and parents as well. Brothers on the other hand are fair game. To bait someone into a argument is no different than the actual statements that deeply offend. ALL will be dealt with equally. Some may not care, I do and so do many others. So again, last time. KNOCK IT OFF. I am not thin skinned, but some stuff is just off limits



Yeah this thread is turning nasty. I was going to post something about playing in some oaks as of late, but I'd rather see the thread closed from what I read here.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

2treeornot2tree said:


> The hard hat in the yard was the home owners. He had it on when he was out watching us zip the limbs down. I didnt have my hard hat on when I cut the last part of the trunk. Took it off to clean up and didnt feel like getting it to make that last cut. I own a set of chaps, but I only wore them once when I was wearing shorts cause it was so dam hot out. Maybe the ones I have dont fit right or something because I feel all constricted in them.



Dude, were's your second TIP??...back at you my friend...lol...yep, it happends to all of us at times, forgetting or chosen not to use PPE sometimes, Ive been guilty of it


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> Notch the limb to the left hand side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull it up and send it 90 degrees from its lean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the big oak on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sits atop a hill and leans over a house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We put a few straps on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy line on the trunk




THE DAN very nice work...its good to see you back at it again,
your a good climber man, stay safe!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

woodsman44 said:


> Dude, were's your second TIP??...back at you my friend...lol...yep, it happends to all of us at times, forgetting or chosen not to use PPE sometimes, Ive been guilty of it



Very true. I just had to bust your balls just like you did mine. All in fun.

Seems like this forum and the world for a matter of fact is turning into a bunch of thin skinned cry babys. Wtf.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yeah this thread is turning nasty. I was going to post something about playing in some oaks as of late, but I'd rather see the thread closed from what I read here.



I will agree with JPS, the trash talk garb. about familly has got to go!....Scott could you clean up this thread a bit??...its a good thread about what we do, gives us a chance to see others work, I hope this thread stays, just needs to be cleaned up and mabey some warnings?

There's alot of cool talented people on here, some just get out of hand and go bit to far, lets get back to "whadja do today" with pics and story's....


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

2treeornot2tree said:


> Very true. I just had to bust your balls just like you did mine. All in fun.
> 
> Seems like this forum and the world for a matter of fact is turning into a bunch of thin skinned cry babys. Wtf.



No prob. 2tree, I left myself wide open on that one..lol...If I didnt own my own business, and worked for a company they probably would have fired me for that.....its easy to get to relaxed sometimes, or just want to get it done, without taking the extra time to do it book safe.


----------



## lostcoastland

Started a row of about 48 ficus topiary's ..did over half of them...one hand on the pistol grip ,one handed pole hedger set at a 45 degree angle flat topping, flip it over and round off the edge..leaning over the bucket, need a leather bucket edge for leaning on..much better than fiberglass but it was a cool job. It was in Santa Fe Springs, CA ..at a big steel yard.. The other pic is trimming this big nasty Catalina Island Pine at a golf course..the trimmer is Abel. He is like 52 , has no lanyard on his saw and no lanyard for climbing. just a rope and belt. This dude can shape an ornamental tree like you wouldnt believe and climbs like a squirell he's about 5'2 130lbs. I've seen him do some sick #### climbing out of buckets, jumping limb to limb and hammering out huge dead Euc branches 2 1/2 ' around 80' long TONNES of weight.no spikes..he's a underappriecated, underpaid legend, drives a little toyota car, used to have a peice of #### chevy breaking down in the yard. Been working for the same guy for 18 yrs..


----------



## swyman

THis is an awesome thread and everyones getting crazy. AA is gone, lets all have fun and work safe, if you have time on the job, take some pics and post. Really enjoy but have a few beers, burn one, run one off, whatever you need to do to relax before posting


----------



## Grace Tree

Changed over to my summer belt today. 'On the last hole but still an improvement. I'll take some pics, swyman, as soon as I can see my feet again. 
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice work, Danno and 2fat2climb! lol As far as this thread, goes, I think Scott's doing well, no need for formal warnings, etc. If tree guys can't get together and rip on other tree guys w/out crying to papa moderator about it there wouldn't be much of a point to this thread.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Put Eric up a fun maple today, hung his first two tops of any significance. He was all sorts of pumped about it. Tops were cut just before this pic. 





Then this happened. We only had the one ton with us so we dropped the chipper and barely got that truck out.





Drove back to town and grabbed the yota. Wanna make fun of my winch now, Mr. Sparkles?


----------



## Grace Tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice work, Danno and 2fat2climb! lol As far as this thread, goes, I think Scott's doing well, no need for formal warnings, etc. If tree guys can't get together and rip on other tree guys w/out crying to papa moderator about it there wouldn't be much of a point to this thread.



It's pretty peaceful. That other guy was a black hole who sucked the energy out of everything.


----------



## swyman

Small Wood said:


> Changed over to my summer belt today. 'On the last hole but still an improvement. I'll take some pics, swyman, as soon as I can see my feet again.
> Phil



I'm 30 over myself. I just can't stay away from those damn chicken wings and pizza!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice work, Danno and 2fat2climb! lol As far as this thread, goes, I think Scott's doing well, no need for formal warnings, etc. If tree guys can't get together and rip on other tree guys w/out crying to papa moderator about it there wouldn't be much of a point to this thread.



Hey now. I climb, just aint real fast at it. Dont worry, someday I will let you ride my fat boy wraptor.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey now. I climb, just aint real fast at it. Dont worry, someday I will let you ride my fat boy wraptor.



Already got my own, geared for a normal person. lol Took a vid of me winching out the chipper, it wasn't without effort but I got it done. For what these badland winches cost, I gotta say, I'm impressed. Need to get a decent block so I can two part the line.

VIDEO0010.3gp - YouTube


----------



## superjunior

Finished up this job on weds and got er done a little ahead of schedule. these were the smaller trees over a pool, had to lower every single twig. Nowhere to run a speed line and under this row of trees were flowers, shrubs, couldn't hardly even walk.. It was nice having 3 climbers on this one or I'd still be there lol..


----------



## swyman

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice work, Danno and 2fat2climb! lol As far as this thread, goes, I think Scott's doing well, no need for formal warnings, etc. If tree guys can't get together and rip on other tree guys w/out crying to papa moderator about it there wouldn't be much of a point to this thread.



Ahhh, you're right, hey blakes......lay down and lick'em!


----------



## Tree Pig

Hooked up with Bomber we did hazardous limb removals :msp_sneaky: on 3 oaks. Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics. Good day though had fun made some fast easy money. Well not so easy when it came my turn for the climb, 60 foot Pin Oak. Thank god I only had to lardthrust up the first 35-40 feet. Good news was when I got to the top the tree was bent so far over Bomber could cut it from the ground








and one or two of the fat lardthrusting tree pig


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Already got my own, geared for a normal person. lol Took a vid of me winching out the chipper, it wasn't without effort but I got it done. For what these badland winches cost, I gotta say, I'm impressed. Need to get a decent block so I can two part the line.
> 
> VIDEO0010.3gp - YouTube



Holy crap dude that winch just paid for itself 10x over.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice work, Danno and 2fat2climb! lol As far as this thread, goes, I think Scott's doing well, no need for formal warnings, etc. If tree guys can't get together and rip on other tree guys w/out crying to papa moderator about it there wouldn't be much of a point to this thread.



I got to disagree with ya blakes, trash talking about family, wives, girl friends and the such have no place on a forum.

joking around and having fun with the buds is one thing, trash talking about fam. is not wanted or should be tolerated


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

This was very cool to see a live oak and grey pine this close, used the 660 with 42" bar to flush cut it....Im beat, my skinny arms are getting bigger though...lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Already got my own, geared for a normal person. lol Took a vid of me winching out the chipper, it wasn't without effort but I got it done. For what these badland winches cost, I gotta say, I'm impressed. Need to get a decent block so I can two part the line.
> 
> VIDEO0010.3gp - YouTube



I might have to buy a lard ass wrapter, but my cummings would of pulled that chipper out without that winch. Not because its a cummings, but because my lard ass would have been in it adding extra weight for better traction. :hmm3grin2orange:

I put a 2000lb badland winch on my chipper. it works pretty good, kinda slow.


----------



## treemandan

I left one board out so I can get in there to hook up posts for the awning


----------



## treemandan

Hung a new rope swing rope.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> I might have to buy a lard ass wrapter, but my cummings would of pulled that chipper out without that winch. Not because its a cummings, but because my lard ass would have been in it adding extra weight for better traction. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I put a 2000lb badland winch on my chipper. it works pretty good, kinda slow.



theres no g in cummins bro

and just the man i need to talk to, what size are the tires on your chipper I bought the same size thats on mine now to replace them but the tire shop could not get the beads to set because they are too narrow for the rim. There was a tube in the old ones so I just put the tubes back in the new ones to get it to set but I'd like to know what size it is supposed to be


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

jeez... where to begin?... hope you all are doing alright... last week we got socked in everyday so i did all chippys TLC... zerks, blades, swapped out the anvil, oil, filters, etc... worked on saws... inspections, dressed bars, replaced a few short recoils, cleaned, and sharpened... this week i been attacking the last of the fruits and nuts....pomegranate, fig, cherry, peach, plum, pear, apricot, almonds etc... only got 4 more apples in the mountains next week... this morning did 6 pistachios then went to elevate a monster mulberry at this old guys house... i normally hate working for him cuz he has a permanent case of the walking farts.... but today he did not bother me... he came out and dragged some small brush while i was chippin away... normally i would never allow that but i wanted to make the old bird feel useful... the guy is in his late 80s with shaking hands and he looks like he is always holding back a piss and hauling around a boat load of dung in his trousers.... after we finished i thanked him and he gave me 3 bags of oranges.... i stopped by a clients house on my way home and gave her a bag... she was thrilled and gave me 14 strawberries in pots for the garden.... then i stopped by another clients house to get rid of the second bag... old ladies go wild over that kinda thing... anyway i gave her the oranges and got a bag of gladiola bulbs in return.... i got home with 2 checks, a fat bag of oranges, a flat of strawberries, and flowers.... not a bad day....


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Put Eric up a fun maple today, hung his first two tops of any significance. He was all sorts of pumped about it. Tops were cut just before this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this happened. We only had the one ton with us so we dropped the chipper and barely got that truck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drove back to town and grabbed the yota. Wanna make fun of my winch now, Mr. Sparkles?




I miss mine


----------



## tree MDS

####ers...
View attachment 230458


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> theres no g in cummins bro
> 
> and just the man i need to talk to, what size are the tires on your chipper I bought the same size thats on mine now to replace them but the tire shop could not get the beads to set because they are too narrow for the rim. There was a tube in the old ones so I just put the tubes back in the new ones to get it to set but I'd like to know what size it is supposed to be



I will check for you tomorrow.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I might have to buy a lard ass wrapter, but my cummings would of pulled that chipper out without that winch. Not because its a cummings, but because my lard ass would have been in it adding extra weight for better traction. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I put a 2000lb badland winch on my chipper. it works pretty good, kinda slow.



lol. My Powerchoke had plenty of umph just no traction. I'm running Cooper Discoverer S/T but haven't been too impressed. If I was smart I would have brought a chain. Once I got the truck out we hooked up an old rigging line, popped off the jack and tried to torque it out but broke the rope.:msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, here's the pic!! Hahaha..View attachment 230466


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> what size are the tires on your chipper



We were in Riverside and my driver 'rode the curb' with a big Morbark. Newer model and tire size seem's to matter. We were at an HOA In Riverside, all those street drain's have a metal plate along the curb. Totally ruined the tire. We were in Banning near Beaumont and I went everywhere to find a tire for the chipper that has a rip and tear in the side wall. Took a while to find a 17 or maybe a 17.5, I forget.
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Lol, here's the pic you cock suckers!! Hahaha..View attachment 230466



Awesome job MDS, that thing looks great. I dont know why you didnt post the finished pic.


----------



## bootboy

Undid an hours worth of filing in a few seconds... Meddling HOs..."cut it of a little lower".
I knew better


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> lol. My Powerchoke had plenty of umph just no traction. I'm running Cooper Discoverer S/T but haven't been too impressed. If I was smart I would have brought a chain. Once I got the truck out we hooked up an old rigging line, popped off the jack and tried to torque it out but broke the rope.:msp_scared:



You drive like an asian in a snow storm. The tires are fine and the truck has plenty of power. You nailed it "you just aint smart". You floored it all the way through that vid.Ease it in, it works in mud, snow and with the women,.


----------



## tree md

bootboy said:


> Undid an hours worth of filing in a few seconds... Meddling HOs..."cut it of a little lower".
> I knew better
> 
> [IMGx]http://img.tapatalk.com/43acf8e6-2718-f4da.jpg[/IMG]
> X



That's when you say no, if you want the stump cut lower then you will pay me to grind it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> You drive like an asian in a snow storm. The tires are fine and the truck has plenty of power. You nailed it "you just aint smart". You floored it all the way through that vid.Ease it in, it works in mud, snow and with the women,.



Do try to keep up, holdencacknballs, the powerchoke ain't in the yota for one, nor are the discoverers, and I would hardly label any 22RE as having "plenty of power".


----------



## tree md

Found out that I am going to have to replace the electric clutch on my stumper today... Ouch.

Went and bid a job for my YP account executive and got it. Sharpened my chains, pulled the clutch off of my stumper and did all the maintenance on it so I will be ready to go when my clutch comes in (next tuesday). I've got 4 stump jobs backed up to next week.


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> Undid an hours worth of filing in a few seconds... Meddling HOs..."cut it of a little lower".
> I knew better



What's your point?
Jeff:msp_tongue:


----------



## bootboy

tree md said:


> That's when you say no, if you want the stump cut lower then you will pay me to grind it.



I don't own a grinder. I'm too nice, or more likely, a spineless push over. Good news though. I bid 3, 80' austrian pines at $250 each. One day worth of work. Probably Tuesday. I keep the wood too I wish I knew of a local mill that would buy...


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> What's your point?
> Jeff:msp_tongue:



Whats this thread name again?


----------



## tree md

bootboy said:


> I don't own a grinder. I'm too nice, or more likely, a spineless push over. Good news though. I bid 3, 80' austrian pines at $250 each. One day worth of work. Probably Tuesday. I keep the wood too I wish I knew of a local mill that would buy...



Lol, if you lived closer I would give you all the free wood your wagon could haul. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

bootboy said:


> I don't own a grinder. I'm too nice, or more likely, a spineless push over. Good news though. I bid 3, 80' austrian pines at $250 each. One day worth of work. Probably Tuesday. I keep the wood too I wish I knew of a local mill that would buy...



I am missing something here. What are you going to be doing? 80' austrian pine is a pretty good amount of wood. Are these removals?


----------



## bootboy

Yes. Removals.

And I'll keep the stumps just tall enough to avoid the chain situation pictured above


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> ####ers...



Your gonna cry when that things gets it for scratch. Wait till you get some rust coming threw the paint. Seems like no matter how good you sand blast it, it always comes back. Rusts a mother####er


----------



## Tree Pig

bootboy said:


> Yes. Removals.
> 
> And I'll keep the stumps just tall enough to avoid the chain situation pictured above



Seems to me thats a good amount of labor for $250 a tree, even if you are finishing it all in a day. I guess your making me feel better about the prices here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> I don't own a grinder. I'm too nice, or more likely, a spineless push over. Good news though. I bid 3, 80' austrian pines at $250 each. One day worth of work. Probably Tuesday. I keep the wood too I wish I knew of a local mill that would buy...



Yeah, you can have that wood.
Jeff


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, you can have that wood.
> Jeff



It's not like I'm having to haul it and split it and blah blah blah.

I have a buyer for the wood. They want 3, 25' logs. They'll come to the site and take the logs. I'll just scrap the tops and limbs. Easy peasy. A large local tree company will take the left over rounds off my hands to split and sell.

I think $250 a pop is a fair price. Im just starting out and have pretty minimal operating costs, as in gas for my saws and truck, and pay my brother and a friend to be my ground guys and haul sticks to the trailer. Insurance and license are handled already. The site is less than 10 minutes from the local green dump. A few trips is all it will be. This work is not my livelihood, it's fun money and working outside keeps me sane.


----------



## Tree Pig

bootboy said:


> It's not like I'm having to haul it and split it and blah blah blah.
> 
> I have a buyer for the wood. They want 3, 25' logs. They'll come to the site and take the logs. I'll just scrap the tops and limbs. Easy peasy. A large local tree company will take the left over rounds off my hands to split and sell.
> 
> I think $250 is a decent price. Im just starting out and have pretty minimal operating costs, as in gas for my saws and truck, and pay my brother and a friend to be my ground guys and haul sticks to the trailer. The site is less than 10 minutes from the local green dump.



Well you are the one that has to figure what the job is worth to you. Just seems to me you may be leaving some money on the table. You get it all done in one day then its a decent days pay but roll that in to two days and pay a ground guy for a day or two and your working for short money in my book.


----------



## bootboy

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well you are the one that has to figure what the job is worth to you. Just seems to me you may be leaving some money on the table. You get it all done in one day then its a decent days pay but roll that in to two days and pay a ground guy for a day or two and your working for short money in my book.



I see where your coming from but that's what he paid a few years ago for 3 of the others. They'll fall right into the driveway, maybe even straight onto a trailer. Done in a day and I'll still net ~$450. Friends and family discount Like I said, fun money.


----------



## Tree Pig

bootboy said:


> $450. Friends and family discount Like I said, fun money.



Well that changes everything... never mind, carry on... good luck, be safe.


----------



## treemandan

I am mournful I didn't put the money into this one for working. It was at the point where if you tried to start it it would catch on fire, again. 
I put a 350/350 in it and used it while freelancing. Gas got to be to much so i bought the white one. Then I got a 96 4runner. i was in Yota Heaven for awhile there. I am thinking of swapping out the F150 and the Outback for a Land Crusier.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I am mournful I didn't put the money into this one for working. It was at the point where if you tried to start it it would catch on fire, again.
> I put a 350/350 in it and used it while freelancing. Gas got to be to much so i bought the white one. Then I got a 96 4runner. i was in Yota Heaven for awhile there. I am thinking of swapping out the F150 and the Outback for a Land Crusier.



Was just checking out some diesel Land Cruisers on ebay. They can get pricey but they sure are nice. I'd like to eventually get something like that as a daily driver and make my 4runner a bit bigger and badder for off road use.


----------



## superjunior

got my groundy up a tree today, FINALY! been talkin to him about moving up the food chain for a long time now ( long story)but pulled my back out yesterday and this mornion told him he was the climber for the day. Kid did real good, considering my crippled ass was barking orders at him from the ground, I think he shows some promise and held up like a trooper. Didn't panic, did exactly what I told him and looked confident. I think there is hope for this one ....
Two easy removals - 2 picks on a pine and 3 picks on an ash so nothing technical but the boy did good..


----------



## bootboy

Blakesmaster said:


> Was just checking out some diesel Land Cruisers on ebay. They can get pricey but they sure are nice. I'd like to eventually get something like that as a daily driver and make my 4runner a bit bigger and badder for off road use.



I love my '97 4runner. 2" coil lift and 265/75R16 duratracs


----------



## oldirty

bootboy said:


> I see where your coming from but that's what he paid a few years ago for 3 of the others. They'll fall right into the driveway, maybe even straight onto a trailer. Done in a day and I'll still net ~$450. Friends and family discount Like I said, fun money.



this is absolute horsechit. 

fun money......

f you, pal. stay in the 101 section. you don't belong here in the commercial thread.


----------



## oldirty

and you use echo chainsaws so i know you like to sniff pickles.


----------



## derwoodii

Interesting to read you US blokes are looking at diesel now for the fuel saving. My 93 80series is tip top goes n goes pulls n pulls but same mileage as a sedan. Do wish it twas the turbo model some days but it still hikes along with most traffic and I can fix maintain more often anything myself.

Man big day yesterday up 4am daughter 2 to school by 5am for week survivalist navigation camp in a desert all they need on their backs sleepin n ####ting in the scrub. then worked then 5pm drive cross town traffic twas hell 200 clicks return in peak hour traffic u must pity those poor sods who do that daily OMG to deliver 14yrold son to cadet air force training weekend. His 1st recruit days on base, marching taking orders polishing gear and saluting anything that moves. He just may get a flight in training rig and may handle a steyer rifle on range.


----------



## H 2 H

Best day of cutting this year

2 cord buckup split and stacked 

65 degrees up in Deming perfect day for cutting 

OH YEAH who says a 261 cant handle a 20" bar and semi skip chain


----------



## bootboy

oldirty said:


> this is absolute horsechit.
> 
> fun money......
> 
> f you, pal. stay in the 101 section. you don't belong here in the commercial thread.



Territorial much? Didn't mean to step on any toes. Yeah, so it's not my livelihood and it's side money that I earn doing something I enjoy. I have a license and insurance, am I not welcome?


----------



## oldirty

not if you giving it away.


what's the fulltime gig that makes you think its "fun" to try to cut the balls off the guy who does it for a living?


----------



## oldirty

H 2 H said:


> Best day of cutting this year
> 
> 2 cord buckup split and stacked
> 
> 65 degrees up in Deming perfect day for cutting
> 
> OH YEAH who says a 261 cant handle a 20" bar and semi skip chain



sounds like the type of day to be shared in the firewood section. did you climb those tree to create the firewood?


----------



## formationrx

H 2 H said:


> Best day of cutting this year
> 
> 2 cord buckup split and stacked
> 
> 65 degrees up in Deming perfect day for cutting
> 
> OH YEAH who says a 261 cant handle a 20" bar and semi skip chain



you are damn right it can!....:yoyo:


----------



## H 2 H

oldirty said:


> sounds like the type of day to be shared in the firewood section. did you climb those tree to create the firewood?




No climbing for 6' 1" 245 lbs. and 50 something year old guy like me :msp_tongue:

One more day tomorrow going to take pic's tomorrow 

I'm cutting at a sprint car track that needs more room for campers 

It's all Birch today


----------



## bootboy

oldirty said:


> not if you giving it away.
> 
> 
> what's the fulltime gig that makes you think its "fun" to try to cut the balls off the guy who does it for a living?



Not sure what you're asking here...
Pretty sure you don't live near me so I wouldn't lose any sleep over it if I were you. I'm not giving it away either. You must have missed the bit about how much I was charging and the fact that the job in question is for a family member. I'm just a young guy trying to make my own life a little better with a little extra money trying my hand at something I enjoy. I don't see the crime here...

I've found most people here to be helpful and encouraging. I'm sorry you don't feel the same.


----------



## treevet

bootboy said:


> Not sure what you're asking here...
> Pretty sure you don't live near me so I wouldn't lose any sleep over it if I were you. I'm not giving it away either. You must have missed the bit about how much I was charging and the fact that the job in question is for a family member. I'm just a young guy trying to make my own life a little better with a little extra money trying my hand at something I enjoy. I don't see the crime here...
> 
> I've found most people here to be helpful and encouraging. I'm sorry you don't feel the same.



He is deranged and impotent and got an inferiority complex and asked admin to make him a mod but they declined so he decided to pretend he is one anyway...don't let it bother ya boot.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> And don't even start with me ORVILLE. I only laughed. I have been taking it easy on ya (something may be wrong with me, but I kinda like you), as it seems you have your hands full enough already. Lol.



Budweiser and paint fumes hey Sparkles? Time to get back to work and take the bill payin pressure offa momma?

ps. I kinda like you too


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> He is deranged and impotent and got an inferiority complex and asked admin to make him a mod but they declined so he decided to pretend he is one anyway...don't let it bother ya boot.


if that aint the pot calling the kettle black , that's all you got ###hole is are crazy off the wall retarded childish posts no offense but you don't get sarcasm either you fool


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> if that aint the pot calling the kettle black , that's all you got ###hole is are crazy off the wall retarded childish posts no offense but you don't get sarcasm either you fool



was that a sarcastic post? You're razor edge wit has me on my toes all the time.

sorry to offend your butt buddy lol


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> was that a sarcastic post? You're razor edge wit has me on my toes all the time.
> 
> sorry to offend your butt buddy lol


I am nnot offended , let's just keep the wives outta it , I apologized already for that and as far as my climbing or equipment or the way I do ####t you can break my balls all day , cause god knows no one here is perfect ..... And as far shutting down this thread that would be a huge mistake this thread has more then 5k likes and 1000+ posts and honestly the guys who can't take what they read here should change there tampons cause this is tame compared to any site I've ever worked on ....and I hold back 50 percent of what I wanna say LOL


----------



## tree md

I've got two small Oaks to do today. Both tall, skinny pecker poles. They are in between two houses in the front. I could drop them both and be out of there in an hour but I am thinking about climbing them and piecing everything out... Nice gated community, Saturday, nice day and everyone will be out working in their yard. It might be beneficial to put on a little show...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I am nnot offended , let's just keep the wives outta it , I apologized already for that and as far as my climbing or equipment or the way I do ####t you can break my balls all day , cause god knows no one here is perfect ..... And as far shutting down this thread that would be a huge mistake this thread has more then 5k likes and 1000+ posts and honestly the guys who can't take what they read here should change there tampons cause this is tame compared to any site I've ever worked on ....and I hold back 50 percent of what I wanna say LOL



Otay w/ the wifes. :taped:


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn..

Don't you girls ever get sick of listening to yourselves? Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Yawn..
> 
> Don't you girls ever get sick of listening to yourselves? Lol.



Sure you go paint one friggen chipper and now your too good for us... snob.


----------



## treeman75

I got a 60 stump job no cleanup shpuld be fun.


----------



## treeman75

Went to go for a ride on my harley and got a block away and some box on the front started smoking real bad and shooting fire out. I figured I better turn around.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yawn..
> 
> Don't you girls ever get sick of listening to yourselves? Lol.


I am on the dge of my seat waiting for your next paint tear down , I mean that should carry us 
Right up to xmas if I am looking @ my calender right , anyway you know your role now cause if you stepped outta line everyone would be wripping you a new ###hole about the fact that you could of painted that machine with a 2" crayola hand brush faster ..... 
I swear you kill me .....LOL and I don't like you as much as VET does ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am on the dge of my seat waiting for your next paint tear down , I mean that should carry us
> Right up to xmas if I am looking @ my calender right , anyway you know your role now cause if you stepped outta line everyone would be wripping you a new ###hole about the fact that you could of painted that machine with a 2" crayola hand brush faster .....
> I swear you kill me .....LOL and I don't like you as much as VET does ....



At least my equipment doesn't look like asplundh got desperate during the storm of the century, and had to really scrape the bottom of the barrel to put together a Z crew!! Hahaha.

#######!!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Zip it or control it?
> Jeff



Zip, control, manipulate...


----------



## treemandan

bootboy said:


> Whats this thread name again?



He was taking a poke at you because you didn't know how to handle the stump situation... and perhaps making fun that it takes you hours to sharpen a saw?


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I am on the dge of my seat waiting for your next paint tear down , I mean that should carry us
> Right up to xmas if I am looking @ my calender right , anyway you know your role now cause if you stepped outta line everyone would be wripping you a new ###hole about the fact that you could of painted that machine with a 2" crayola hand brush faster .....
> I swear you kill me .....LOL and I don't like you as much as VET does ....





tree MDS said:


> At least my equipment doesn't look like asplundh got desperate during the storm of the century, and had to really scrape the bottom of the barrel to put together a Z crew!! Hahaha.
> 
> #######!!



Next time you two get together for work you have to let me know... I have to see this show live. Would be well worth the price of admission. Make it a side of the road job and Ill stand out there with a stop sign, orange vest and drinking coffee, show you what I am good at.


----------



## tree md

Ahh well, my groundy called and said he was feeling sick and asked if we could put the job off till tomorrow. No problem here. Doesn't hurt my feelings at all to take the day off.

Gonna grill some brauts and watch some basketball.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> At least my equipment doesn't look like asplundh got desperate during the storm of the century, and had to really scrape the bottom of the barrel to put together a Z crew!! Hahaha.
> 
> #######!!


now see everyone that doesn't offend me ..... I just read that @ karate. And I started cracking up , even though you dropped that one on me already thurs. It was much funnier this time ...... Did you get your truck parts cause I can't wait to see you pick the scab off that cluster #### there's gonna be so much ass cleavage trapped in my phone I may have to throw it away LOL


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Just messing around, just wondering if the word 'speed-line' means speed.
> Jeff



I know you was... just messing around. 

my favorite kind o speed line is when I just tie one end to the tree, have the groundy pull tight and blast a little odd peice of deadwood at him. 
I would say ZIP line is a better choice of terms in general for tree work.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> now see everyone that doesn't offend me ..... I just read that @ karate. And I started cracking up , even though you dropped that one on me already thurs. It was much funnier this time ...... Did you get your truck parts cause I can't wait to see you pick the scab off that cluster #### there's gonna be so much ass cleavage trapped in my phone I may have to throw it away LOL



oh your a KARATE MAN...

[video=youtube;nxE56A-EJ40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxE56A-EJ40[/video]


----------



## tree MDS

Right. I think I just heard like three floors of glass house crumble down.

Have a nice day Porkums...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Ahh well, my groundy called and said he was feeling sick and asked if we could put the job off till tomorrow. No problem here. Doesn't hurt my feelings at all to take the day off.
> 
> Gonna grill some brauts and watch some basketball.


don't forget about your fruity little girl drinks , maybe you can mix up some malibu bay breezes or get a case of zima , that outta knock ya on your ass by 3pm


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Right. I think I just heard like three floors of glass house crumble down.
> 
> Have a nice day Porkums...



wait a minute which Porkums you talking too?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I am nnot offended , let's just keep the wives outta it , I apologized already for that and as far as my climbing or equipment or the way I do ####t you can break my balls all day , cause god knows no one here is perfect ..... And as far shutting down this thread that would be a huge mistake this thread has more then 5k likes and 1000+ posts and honestly the guys who can't take what they read here should change there tampons cause this is tame compared to any site I've ever worked on ....and I hold back 50 percent of what I wanna say LOL



And BOY how we thank you... for holding back that 50 percent that is. What ever else you do, are doing , have done, and are going to do though? No, we don't exactly thank you for that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Next time you two get together for work you have to let me know... I have to see this show live. Would be well worth the price of admission. Make it a side of the road job and Ill stand out there with a stop sign, orange vest and drinking coffee, show you what I am good at.



Dont forget your donut:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> don't forget about your fruity little girl drinks , maybe you can mix up some malibu bay breezes or get a case of zima , that outta knock ya on your ass by 3pm



I think I hear a piña colada calling my name...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> oh your a KARATE MAN...
> 
> [video=youtube;nxE56A-EJ40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxE56A-EJ40[/video]


Jesus christ man your like the rain man of youtube , besides my kids are @ class not me , I would be better compared to chris farley in beverly hills ninja


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont forget your donut:hmm3grin2orange:



Not while doing traffic man are you nuts I am a professional... donuts only during my 15 minute breaks every 30 minutes.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Not while doing traffic man are you nuts I am a professional... donuts only during my 15 minute breaks every 30 minutes.



Well I was always told the easiest way to find the best donuts in town is the place that all the po po cars are parked at.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Yawn..
> 
> Don't you girls ever get sick of listening to yourselves? Lol.



A classic!:msp_thumbsup:

chipper looks good sweety, don't let the other girls tell you it don't.

Me? i don't know what dumb ass gonna go through all that work to make his chipper pretty much invisable on the road. I think you should have painted it original colors. But you did some work there bubba, quick too.:msp_thumbsup:

I saw the motor out:taped:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> And BOY how we thank you... for holding back that 50 percent that is. What ever else you do, are doing , have done, and are going to do though? No, we don't exactly thank you for that.


your just pissed cause you can't get the bunny hair that's stuck between your teeth out .... And don't be offended no rabbits were harmed in this post ....


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I going to the horse track today thinking longshot and trifectas, so ladies and gentlemen, take care. I think I saw 101 on mowanted last night with the reward money and longshot win might pay off stumper and still have enough for a case of crylon to paint it


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> You drive like an asian in a snow storm. The tires are fine and the truck has plenty of power. You nailed it "you just aint smart". You floored it all the way through that vid.Ease it in, it works in mud, snow and with the women,.



Its a 4 banger Yota... and its old. You have to floor it once you put it in gear. My Chevota would do the same if it didn't have mud tires even on wet grass. You got to get those little light trucks to bite in then they will go.
I am getting all worked up over the Yotas. I miss mine more than my dog. 

I looked at Land Cruisers all night last night. I was also looking at Jeep Cherokees. I was thinking of getting something like that to replace and consolidate my F150 and Outback. I am trying to weigh out he differences whether to keep what i have or try to downsize into one vehicle. Its nice to have an extra vehicle on hand no matter who you are.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Its a 4 banger Yota... and its old. You have to floor it once you put it in gear. My Chevota would do the same if it didn't have mud tires even on wet grass. You got to get those little light trucks to bite in then they will go.
> I am getting all worked up over the Yotas. I miss mine more than my dog.
> 
> I looked at Land Cruisers all night last night. I was also looking at Jeep Cherokees. I was thinking of getting something like that to replace and consolidate my F150 and Outback. I am trying to weigh out he differences whether to keep what i have or try to downsize into one vehicle. Its nice to have an extra vehicle on hand no matter who you are.



lol oh yeah well I raise you


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> lol oh yeah well I raise you



Opppps lol






\

Its my daily driver right now lol, seriously tags out on my one ton and I hate going to court house lol been parked a week. Beauty is, got antique tags on my 65 they permanent I done some work to her this week fixed exhaust manifolds and put new plug wires on. Brake booster was out try ordering one for 65 f 250 four wheel not gonna find. So I ordered one for my 79 then cut out 3/4 inch of my plunger from pedal to booster and welded back and wolla great brakes now


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Trimmed a small cedar elm, was so full of ball moss all the way out to the tips thought I would never finish. I am doing the job for my dentist, so half money half towards teeth, has 34 trees full of ball moss and dead wood, was going to chip what I have stacked over the last 3 days but drizzly and tired and can only work out there half day on sat, gated, have a moller acting up,guess just in time, had some antibiotics left from last absesed tooth and took them last night and this morning, makes me nausaus, may ask him to get a price to yank them all and get dentures, spent several thousand patching them about 8 years ago at university dental school, so all that is falling out now, hard to barter for teeth when he is 500 + per hour and seems like I work all day and dont keep that much, trying to do him a nice job and not worry about the money though, girl friend is short on hours so has been helping she sits in truck and reads most of the time but at least someones there in case something happens. and she keeps stuff neat on the ground too.View attachment 230558

Paul


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Opppps lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Its my daily driver right now lol, seriously tags out on my one ton and I hate going to court house lol been parked a week. Beauty is, got antique tags on my 65 they permanent I done some work to her this week fixed exhaust manifolds and put new plug wires on. Brake booster was out try ordering one for 65 f 250 four wheel not gonna find. So I ordered one for my 79 then cut out 3/4 inch of my plunger from pedal to booster and welded back and wolla great brakes now



3.90 cubic inch of awesomeness lol btw i idle through mud over logs rocks etc.

4 speed granny low range kicks arse it will idle up cliff!


----------



## ropensaddle

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Trimmed a small cedar elm, was so full of ball moss all the way out to the tips thought I would never finish. I am doing the job for my dentist, so half money half towards teeth, has 34 trees full of ball moss and dead wood, was going to chip what I have stacked over the last 3 days but drizzly and tired and can only work out there half day on sat, gated, have a moller acting up,guess just in time, had some antibiotics left from last absesed tooth and took them last night and this morning, makes me nausaus, may ask him to get a price to yank them all and get dentures, spent several thousand patching them about 8 years ago at university dental school, so all that is falling out now, hard to barter for teeth when he is 500 + per hour and seems like I work all day and dont keep that much, trying to do him a nice job and not worry about the money though, girl friend is short on hours so has been helping she sits in truck and reads most of the time but at least someones there in case something happens. and she keeps stuff neat on the ground too.View attachment 230558
> 
> Paul



Lol no one want to see bloke in tree after your post lol! Anyway nice barter


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Yea I told my dentist last fall when he drained the last absest tooth that if I was a horse they'ed shoot me, time to scrape off the winter funk View attachment 230568
, getting too hot now,
bloke?
Paul


----------



## dbl612

*xtra duty*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Next time you two get together for work you have to let me know... I have to see this show live. Would be well worth the price of admission. Make it a side of the road job and Ill stand out there with a stop sign, orange vest and drinking coffee, show you what I am good at.



don't forget the cellphone and theleo groupies! LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Yea I told my dentist last fall when he drained the last absest tooth that if I was a horse they'ed shoot me, time to scrape off the winter funk View attachment 230568
> , getting too hot now,
> bloke?
> Paul


bloke = dude see you were talking obout your girlfriend helping then stuck that pic in whilst we all thinking hottie in bikini picking up sticks


----------



## ropensaddle

ok time to go win races


----------



## jefflovstrom

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Yea I told my dentist last fall when he drained the last absest tooth that if I was a horse they'ed shoot me, time to scrape off the winter funk View attachment 230568
> , getting too hot now,
> bloke?
> Paul



We will need to see a pic after you shave and are all pretty!
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Opppps lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Its my daily driver right now lol, seriously tags out on my one ton and I hate going to court house lol been parked a week. Beauty is, got antique tags on my 65 they permanent I done some work to her this week fixed exhaust manifolds and put new plug wires on. Brake booster was out try ordering one for 65 f 250 four wheel not gonna find. So I ordered one for my 79 then cut out 3/4 inch of my plunger from pedal to booster and welded back and wolla great brakes now



Your making me miss my 79 F250. Guy wants to sell it back to me for $1500. He has new doors and alot of parts for it, but i dont really need a nother project. Mine could fit 44" super swampers under it.


----------



## tree md

Learning how to work with my videos and upload to YouTube. My iPad makes it really easy to do so.

This is my climber in training on his 3rd climb:

Jaycee learning to climb - YouTube


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Well I going to the horse track today thinking longshot and trifectas, so ladies and gentlemen, take care. I think I saw 101 on mowanted last night with the reward money and longshot win might pay off stumper and still have enough for a case of crylon to paint it



what pic did they use , any of these 2 ???? View attachment 230595
View attachment 230596
I hate it when they put me on blast ...:msp_biggrin: I just hope they didn't use this one http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/73973_1651624976571_1415415768_31737024_1686913_n.jpg


----------



## bootboy

treemandan said:


> He was taking a poke at you because you didn't know how to handle the stump situation... and perhaps making fun that it takes you hours to sharpen a saw?



If you look at the pictures, you'll notice that it's a square filed chain. It was a round filed chain that I took about an hour to file square. I can sharpen a round filed chain in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> what pic did they use , any of these 2 ???? View attachment 230595
> View attachment 230596
> I hate it when they put me on blast ...:msp_biggrin: I just hope they didn't use this one http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/73973_1651624976571_1415415768_31737024_1686913_n.jpg



They didnt use any of those pictures. They used this one!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> They didnt use any of those pictures. They used this one!


Phew that's a relief I thought they were looking for me , but appartently they are hunting the DAN or should I say the Donkey


----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> He is deranged and impotent and got an inferiority complex and asked admin to make him a mod but they declined so he decided to pretend he is one anyway...don't let it bother ya boot.





lol. you talking about yourself, veg? as good as treeveg sounds i am going to call you the "sleeve" from here on out. maybe wizard sleeve if i am feel like typing it out but i think just sleeve for short.

definitely won't be wizard because then people may confuse me giving you some respect so its gotta be sleeve. or treevag because if you don't stink most of the time then chances are you got a tampon stuffed in your mouth to stop the bleeding.....

i offered up the services to stop slugs like bootboy from sullying up the professional thread with working for short money but you seem to like them so whateves. you are good for each other i guess. he don't know a damn thing about the game and neither do you even if you been doing it wrong for 40 yrs.

where is the next crane vid, you pos?


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> lol. you talking about yourself, veg? as good as treeveg sounds i am going to call you the "sleeve" from here on out. maybe wizard sleeve if i am feel like typing it out but i think just sleeve for short.
> 
> definitely won't be wizard because then people may confuse me giving you some respect so its gotta be sleeve. or treevag because if you don't stink most of the time then chances are you got a tampon stuffed in your mouth to stop the bleeding.....
> 
> i offered up the services to stop slugs like bootboy from sullying up the professional thread with working for short money but you seem to like them so whateves. you are good for each other i guess. he don't know a damn thing about the game and neither do you even if you been doing it wrong for 40 yrs.
> 
> where is the next crane vid, you pos?



(yawn)


----------



## oldirty

you need a nap, sleevy? 

take a look at your depends too before you go down for your nap. you know how irritable you get from your diaper rash....


----------



## bootboy

oldirty said:


> i offered up the services to stop slugs like bootboy from sullying up the professional thread with working for short money but you seem to like them so whateves. you are good for each other i guess. he don't know a damn thing about the game and neither do you even if you been doing it wrong for 40 yrs.



I'll do my best to sooth your insecurities by boring you with tales of my part time dabbling into this so called "game". 

Seems like there's not too much to know. No offense but it seems simple really; climb tree, cut tree down, haul tree away, collect money, spend money, repeat.


----------



## superjunior

bootboy said:


> Seems like there's not too much to know. No offense but it seems simple really; climb tree, cut tree down, haul tree away, collect money, spend money, repeat.



There may be just a tad more to it then that..


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Next time you two get together for work you have to let me know... I have to see this show live. Would be well worth the price of admission. Make it a side of the road job and Ill stand out there with a stop sign, orange vest and drinking coffee, show you what I am good at.[/QUOTE. Oh well the next time I am in connecticut we will make some saw dust , but only if we can party in that evidence locker.
> :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Pelorus

No offense but it seems simple really; climb tree, cut tree down, haul tree away, collect money, spend money, repeat. 


Work, Eat, Sleep, Die?


----------



## NCTREE

Hey TMD heres the pics of the tree in question as I mentioned in our pm. The canopy hangs over the maintenance building. The tree is about 110' tall approxmetly and about 60' to 70' from a possible crane setup. I'd like to do it without one but wouldn't rule it out. 


View attachment 230613
View attachment 230614
View attachment 230615
View attachment 230616


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

bootboy said:


> I'll do my best to sooth your insecurities by boring you with tales of my part time dabbling into this so called "game".
> 
> Seems like there's not too much to know. No offense but it seems simple really; climb tree, cut tree down, haul tree away, collect money, spend money, repeat.



bootboy,Since there is no dislike Icon,
Guess I am a dumb a$$,to have spent so much time learning a skilled trade,tree preservation,tree restoration,tree removal, tree instalation. early care, structure, soil science, tree anatomy, tree phsiology, 17 elements required for life in trees,macro and micro nutients derived from these,I know you are second generation, at least, so you learned a lot from your dad (rip). From "sticky cotton wood sit" to being this cocky in a month or so is a little slap in the face, every one here makes there beans and tortillas from tree care,attitudes like that get people killed,I tried not to be to criticle because of the loss of your dad, some of your TIP and lanyard and rigging points were dangerous, when you cut your new line it could have been costing us tax payers to put you up the rest of your life, and don't tell me you have paid in enough to balance that out,what happens God forbid when you bomb your brother or cousin, instead of your tote,more ss disability,and God forebid that they have dependents,I see you play hard and are young but stay teachable these guys will take time out to teach you, google tree related deaths,OSHA, ANSI, injurys and fatalities on this site, tree risk and assesment, basil rot, fruity conks,canker,core testing,codominate stems, included bark,white rot verses brown rot, high angled branch attachment, reaction wood, bending moment,what is P.R.E.P., some one on here said there are old tree men and there are bold tree men but there are never old bold tree men.
Paul


----------



## no tree to big

NCTREE said:


> Hey TMD heres the pics of the tree in question as I mentioned in our pm. The canopy hangs over the maintenance building. The tree is about 110' tall approxmetly and about 60' to 70' from a possible crane setup. I'd like to do it without one but wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230613
> View attachment 230614
> View attachment 230615
> View attachment 230616


 looks like easy money... cut a little here a little there hell just cut it down that's all there is to it right?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Hey TMD heres the pics of the tree in question as I mentioned in our pm. The canopy hangs over the maintenance building. The tree is about 110' tall approxmetly and about 60' to 70' from a possible crane setup. I'd like to do it without one but wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230613
> View attachment 230614
> View attachment 230615
> View attachment 230616



That first picture almost looks like you could pull it and notch and drop it. But pics are deceiving


----------



## TreeAce

i did an estimate today and i have decided I really dont want the job. No big deal except i told the HO I would email her the estimate. I have to do or say something so what I am asking is....would it be better to just tell her flat out I am not interested OR give her a price that , if she actually said yes, I could prolly deal with the things I dont like about the job cuz I would be getting paid off big. I know she has had other tree guys there so i know she has atleast another bid or 3. I just wonder if I would look like an ass by giving her a more or less ridiculous price. I am thinking that just saying I would prefer to pass is the best, considering I dont owe any explanation. I would not want to explain why i dont want the job. Her husband acted like a douche the whole time I was there, the neighbor has NO TRESPASSING signs pointed at there property and it will be difficult to do one tree without setting foot on there property and, extreme concern for smaller trees under bigger trees they want down. no crane or bucket access. i have better things to do. IDK....I guess I all ready have my answer but just wanted to toss it out there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

When I bid a job like that, i make sure that i make it well worth the agravation. If I dont get it, no biggy. If I get it, then everyone else must have thought the same thing.

Sharpened some saw chains, and my green teeth for my stumper. I am so happy that I made that sharpening setup greenteeth shows on there website. I have already paid for the drill press, bench grinder and diamond wheel many times over paying someone to sharpen them for me. They seem to cut just as good as new ones when i sharpen them.


----------



## superjunior

TreeAce said:


> i did an estimate today and i have decided I really dont want the job. No big deal except i told the HO I would email her the estimate. I have to do or say something so what I am asking is....would it be better to just tell her flat out I am not interested OR give her a price that , if she actually said yes, I could prolly deal with the things I dont like about the job cuz I would be getting paid off big. I know she has had other tree guys there so i know she has atleast another bid or 3. I just wonder if I would look like an ass by giving her a more or less ridiculous price. I am thinking that just saying I would prefer to pass is the best, considering I dont owe any explanation. I would not want to explain why i dont want the job. Her husband acted like a douche the whole time I was there, the neighbor has NO TRESPASSING signs pointed at there property and it will be difficult to do one tree without setting foot on there property and, extreme concern for smaller trees under bigger trees they want down. no crane or bucket access. i have better things to do. IDK....I guess I all ready have my answer but just wanted to toss it out there.



Give the "worst case scenario " price.. Like 2tree said make it worth your while if you get it..
I got a call a couple years ago for a dead willow behind a house with zero equipment access. Tree was crispy dead, covered in poison ivy and HUGE.. I wanted no part of that job..

I bid it at 6k.. Maybe I was the low baller cause the thing is still standing there, think the PI vines are still holding it together..lol


----------



## bootboy

ROPECLIMBER said:


> bootboy,Since there is no dislike Icon,
> Guess I am a dumb a$$,to have spent so much time learning a skilled trade,tree preservation,tree restoration,tree removal, tree instalation. early care, structure, soil science, tree anatomy, tree phsiology, 17 elements required for life in trees,macro and micro nutients derived from these,I know you are second generation, at least, so you learned a lot from your dad (rip). From "sticky cotton wood sit" to being this cocky in a month or so is a little slap in the face, every one here makes there beans and tortillas from tree care,attitudes like that get people killed,I tried not to be to criticle because of the loss of your dad, some of your TIP and lanyard and rigging points were dangerous, when you cut your new line it could have been costing us tax payers to put you up the rest of your life, and don't tell me you have paid in enough to balance that out,what happens God forbid when you bomb your brother or cousin, instead of your tote,more ss disability,and God forebid that they have dependents,I see you play hard and are young but stay teachable these guys will take time out to teach you, google tree related deaths,OSHA, ANSI, injurys and fatalities on this site, tree risk and assesment, basil rot, fruity conks,canker,core testing,codominate stems, included bark,white rot verses brown rot, high angled branch attachment, reaction wood, bending moment,what is P.R.E.P., some one on here said there are old tree men and there are bold tree men but there are never old bold tree men.
> Paul



Point taken and understood. I dont want to come off that way.

I was snarky in retort to Old dirty and his criticism of my burgeoning interest in all of this. That is not my baseline attitude about all of this. You'd be foolish to think that I assume I know everything I need to know. I am certainly respectful of and grateful to all those who are willing to teach me, And I know I've got tons to learn. I'm not, however, interested in being bullied by crusty, unfriendly, and seemingly insecure, old codgers like old dirty. 
If I made mistakes in my videos, correct me. I didn't post them simply for entertainment purposes. If I felt like I didn't have anything to learn I wouldn't bother with this site. I got defensive because I was attacked. You personally have been helpful and patient and I appreciate it. I could defend and explain the particulars of some of the finer points you brought up but I know it wouldn't do any good. Thanks for your help and interest in my well being.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> That first picture almost looks like you could pull it and notch and drop it. But pics are deceiving



Nope Nadda the tree has to much of an extreme lean and its 33" dbh, if you could pull it over it would hit a building behind it. it must be rigged atleast the branches do then the heavy wood can be bombed.


----------



## NCTREE

no tree to big said:


> looks like easy money... cut a little here a little there hell just cut it down that's all there is to it right?



it must be rigged and was inspected by an arborist who proclaims it is uprooting. Im pretty confident i can climb and rig it just wanted some other opinion.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE, 

you could always get in 200 ton crane and piece it down.


----------



## tree md

Here is something I just figured out:#

I have been playing with my vids and uploading them to YouTube (really easy with the iPad). What I didn't know is that it stores every still clip in my photos.

I just found this out when I pressed the little button on the lock screen to see what it would do. I was pleasantly surprised to find a slide show of many, many HD stills in my photo album! Very cool!

This is one of the primary reasons I bought an iPad, so I could work with raw footage from my camera which records in QuickTime format. All I have to do is connect it with the camera connection kit and it downloads the raw footage. Now all I have to figure out is how to more easily organize and manipulate the footage and still clips. I am doing a workshop at my local Apple store this next week to learn how to work with iMovie so hopefully that will help.

This is going to make it much easier for me to add content to my website, tag it and optimize it for SEO...


----------



## superjunior

Damn thats pretty cool md! Does the ipad have one of those mini memory card inslots or can it take a regular one? I got to get an adapter for mine to take a regular sized card. Have you tried your square swiper yet?


----------



## tree md

I think there is a way to use a regular card but I haven't studied on it much yet. I know you can sync it to your computer or phone and transfer files but I haven't done that yet either. You can even log into your computer remotely with the iPad but I have yet to be able to get that to work. I've got all kinds of security crap on my desktop PC that I would probably have to undo to be able to get it to work.

On the card swiper, yes I have been able to get it to work but only through the test program with my own card. I haven't processed any payments with it yet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

my intuit go payment works good on my samsung galaxy tablet


----------



## superjunior

Lol i was thinking about running one of my cards for a test run,


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree md said:


> Learning how to work with my videos and upload to YouTube. My iPad makes it really easy to do so.
> 
> This is my climber in training on his 3rd climb:
> 
> Jaycee learning to climb - YouTube



He's getting it, but looks like it will take him awhile....


----------



## tree md

woodsman44 said:


> He's getting it, but looks like it will take him awhile....



He's improved by leaps and bounds over the past couple of weeks. He is much more agile and confident in his climbing now. He is a natural climber, he just needs to get used to relying on the gear which is new to him... We need to work on chainsaw skills on the ground before I turn him loose up in the tree with one...


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Lol i was thinking about running one of my cards for a test run,



No need to run your card and charge it. You should have gotten an email from them with a link to download the app for the reader... If you install that and follow the prompt it will take you through a test run with your own card to make sure it is working without charging your card...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree md said:


> He's improved by leaps and bounds over the past couple of weeks. He is much more agile and confident in his climbing now. He is a natural climber, he just needs to get used to relying on the gear which is new to him... We need to work on chainsaw skills on the ground before I turn him loose up in the tree with one...



md, good to here, and ground skills are a must before the climbing, hope he works out for you


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Here's a good one, homeowner does it again!

I wonder what costs more, hiring a tree service or rebuilding your home......

How Not To Chop Down A Tree - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> it must be rigged and was inspected by an arborist who proclaims it is uprooting. Im pretty confident i can climb and rig it just wanted some other opinion.



I wouldn't scoff at it until I had at least seen, got it down and paid but it looks like you could run a guy line to support the tree then go up there and have at it well enough. 2 men 2hours on the ground looks doable on that... but don't charge it like that! 2 hours in the tree is actually a half day of work... a full day for some.

As far as it uprooting? I would say HELL YES! Are you blind!!!???


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> Here's a good one, homeowner does it again!
> 
> I wonder what costs more, hiring a tree service or rebuilding your home......
> 
> How Not To Chop Down A Tree - YouTube



He wasn't just trying to cut down a tree, he was trying to cut down a tree and load the woodstove in one shot. Looks like he did pretty good to me.


----------



## treevet

ROPECLIMBER said:


> bootboy,Since there is no dislike Icon,
> Guess I am a dumb a$$,to have spent so much time learning a skilled trade,tree preservation,tree restoration,tree removal, tree instalation. early care, structure, soil science, tree anatomy, tree phsiology, 17 elements required for life in trees,macro and micro nutients derived from these,I know you are second generation, at least, so you learned a lot from your dad (rip). From "sticky cotton wood sit" to being this cocky in a month or so is a little slap in the face, every one here makes there beans and tortillas from tree care,attitudes like that get people killed,I tried not to be to criticle because of the loss of your dad, some of your TIP and lanyard and rigging points were dangerous, when you cut your new line it could have been costing us tax payers to put you up the rest of your life, and don't tell me you have paid in enough to balance that out,what happens God forbid when you bomb your brother or cousin, instead of your tote,more ss disability,and God forebid that they have dependents,I see you play hard and are young but stay teachable these guys will take time out to teach you, google tree related deaths,OSHA, ANSI, injurys and fatalities on this site, tree risk and assesment, basil rot, fruity conks,canker,core testing,codominate stems, included bark,white rot verses brown rot, high angled branch attachment, reaction wood, bending moment,what is P.R.E.P., some one on here said there are old tree men and there are bold tree men but there are never old bold tree men.
> Paul



"cut tree down, haul away, collect money, repeat"....think he may be referring to all that his attacker does and knows...the infamous oldirtysmellyvag.

PS. A normal human being might just be a little reticent to attack a fellow whose father just died a week ago. No?

You seem to know a LITTLE about tree care evidenced by your 1 paragraph of what you know (maybe just a little melo dramatic). You a Certified Arb?


----------



## superjunior

Think I'm gonna go check out a lake I've had my eye on this winter and walk around it a couple times with a spinnerbait. Weather went from 80's this week to 50's and rain so expectations aren't too high but hopefully I hook into a pre spawner. Gotta run up to walmart and get a license though first - don't need no trouble from the law..


----------



## oldirty

awwww, whattsamatta sleevy?

you suddenly got feelings? 

i'll make a bet with you sleevy. my 1 week earnings vs your 1 week earnings. the bet will be if i pass the next cert arb test without anything more than a cursory glance at the study guide.

you seem to think that the CA is important, so put your money where your mouth is. 

CA is the biggest LOL going in the industry and you act as if it is the end all be all... you know why i LOL heartily at the ca, ctsp, trace, and all the other joke letters? because all the guys who make sure to have those creds cannot do the actual work. thats why.

so what do you say wizzy? 

your money vs mine.

ya dink.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> "cut tree down, haul away, collect money, repeat"....think he may be referring to all that his attacker does and knows...the infamous oldirtysmellyvag.
> 
> PS. A normal human being might just be a little reticent to attack a fellow whose father just died a week ago. No?
> 
> You seem to know a LITTLE about tree care evidenced by your 1 paaragraph of what you know (maybe just a little melo dramatic). You a Certified Arb?


and I am sure you bought that crane to better improve your pruning and spray services and you know all the non removal aspects of tree work , I was trying to remember who it was that was ooober excited to see eaB come and wipe all the trees out ....


----------



## Toddppm

tree md said:


> Here is something I just figured out:#
> 
> I have been playing with my vids and uploading them to YouTube (really easy with the iPad). What I didn't know is that it stores every still clip in my photos.
> 
> I just found this out when I pressed the little button on the lock screen to see what it would do. I was pleasantly surprised to find a slide show of many, many HD stills in my photo album! Very cool!
> 
> This is one of the primary reasons I bought an iPad, so I could work with raw footage from my camera which records in QuickTime format. All I have to do is connect it with the camera connection kit and it downloads the raw footage. Now all I have to figure out is how to more easily organize and manipulate the footage and still clips. I am doing a workshop at my local Apple store this next week to learn how to work with iMovie so hopefully that will help.
> 
> This is going to make it much easier for me to add content to my website, tag it and optimize it for SEO...




Does that eat up a bunch of memory saving all of those as stills too? We have a couple ipads in the house, I haven't really played with them, I can turn one on and that's about it. Still working on figuring out my smart fone:msp_confused:


----------



## treevet

oldirty said:


> awwww, whattsamatta sleevy?
> 
> you suddenly got feelings?
> 
> i'll make a bet with you sleevy. my 1 week earnings vs your 1 week earnings. the bet will be if i pass the next cert arb test without anything more than a cursory glance at the study guide.
> 
> you seem to think that the CA is important, so put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> CA is the biggest LOL going in the industry and you act as if it is the end all be all... you know why i LOL heartily at the ca, ctsp, trace, and all the other joke letters? because all the guys who make sure to have those creds cannot do the actual work. thats why.
> 
> so what do you say wizzy?
> 
> your money vs mine.
> 
> ya dink.



CA is just basic knowledge ODSV, you're pretty dumb but even you with cramming and straining might luck out and pass it. The important part of it is the mandatory CEU's. I been a CA for 20 years now (first year it started) which required 210 credit hours but I took way more than that. 

The bet? Your weeks pay vs mine? I netted way over a hundred thou last year. Not a fair bet is it ya fag?

What is your name? Justine Prettypants? I will be watching to see if you pass. I am very doubtful.

My gm passed it first try and been a CA for 5 years. But then he 10 times more treeman than you.

Bout time that hack tree service you work for ("duh we specialize in take downs") got a CA and your boss and master, 6 foot gay twat, less up to it than you I guess.


----------



## sgreanbeans

oldirty said:


> because all the guys who make sure to have those creds cannot do the actual work. thats why.
> 
> so what do you say



Wrong. I can. I may not have much crane exp, as I don't need them, I can take any tree, any where, any time. I find that most who laugh in the face of the credentials, just use that as an excuse to cover up their own shortcomings. If u don't like "the man", fine. Dont sit here and try to say that all CA's cant do the work, that is ridiculous, more so, foolish. Did u personally do over 10g's this week? Just curios. It seems the only thing that you have to say, is to ridicule everyone else. Harassing them, baiting them and then turning around and saying "they started it" like my kids used to do. It is getting outa hand, needs to stop. You have good knowledge, instead of breaking down everyone who you feel threatened by, super star, why don't you drop your knowledge, instead of your need to start chit all the time. I know the others do it, but you have it mastered, you are "elite" at that for sure and now it stops.
Edited add in: I should not say any tree, I am sure that there are trees that are just undo-able out there, howeva, I have personally, not come across a removal that could not be handled by any good climber and the right tools. Arborist or not.


----------



## Grace Tree

Drove to Maryland yesterday to pick up my new(er) Bobcat to replace my MT-50. I'm thinking the rider sulky won't be of much use but I'll try it out. I welded a 2" receiver on the bottom of the Branch Manager for moving stuff around. Mighty handy. 650 miles out and back made me weary and I reached up to the center of the dash twice to flip my jake brake on. Trouble was that there's no jake on a GMC 1 ton. That's where it was on my old Freightliner. I hope if my brains's starting to go that I revert to 1965 in the back seat of an Electra 225 with my girlfriend and not the cab of some stinkin' road tractor. 

View attachment 230700


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Enough!*

Everyone needs to stop the major chit talking and name calling, EVERYONE. 

The old teacher saying now applies, talk chit and I will delete it.

"If you cannot say nothing nice, don't say anything at all"

Pretty bad when I have to act as a kindergarten teacher


----------



## tree md

Toddppm said:


> Does that eat up a bunch of memory saving all of those as stills too? We have a couple ipads in the house, I haven't really played with them, I can turn one on and that's about it. Still working on figuring out my smart fone:msp_confused:



Todd,

It doesn't take anymore memory for the stills. They are saved as a movie. They are just broken down frame by frame as stills.

My Ipad is 64 gig. My memory card in my camera is 32 gig so there is no way to completely fill up my memory with the vids. I downloaded all the movies I had on my camera and it only took up 4 gigs. Plus you can upload them to your computer or cloud storage if you need to make space. I'm just leaving mine on my camera for a backup. If I ever need to I will just delete older movies on my ipad, save the memory card in my camera that the movies are on and buy another memory card for the camera.

Still figuring mine out too. It's pretty easy once you play around with it though.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> and I am sure you bought that crane to better improve your pruning and spray services and you know all the non removal aspects of tree work , I was trying to remember who it was that was ooober excited to see eaB come and wipe all the trees out ....



Being an elite level arborist is being able to handle any situation that arises in our profession. Wasn't exited as you portray me to see eab kill all the ash but I was on the scene the day it was found in Michigan at a seminar with the IAA in Indy when it was disclosed in 02. Reacted to it by reading reams and reams about it and treatment options esp in regards to my responsibility as the only CA on my town's Urban Forestry Board. Then went out and bought a BC 2000, a bigger crane and became ready for the mass amount of wood that would be generated by this by buying a large commercial lot and Timberwolf splitting equipment/conveyor. Already had nec. treatment equipment and knowledge and pesticide license for those who chose to spend to retain their ash trees. 

You want to get the money clients, you gotta be ready, able and equipped to handle anything that arises (and be a CA) or somebody takes your money clients away with a silver tongue. You gotta have a complete game. If you don't have the small amount of basic knowledge that it takes to pass and retain a CA then you eventually will be legislated out of even working on any live trees or working in any town period. It is happening everywhere. 

Would like to see every person that posts on this thread become a CA for even playing field.


----------



## oldirty

sgreanbeans said:


> Wrong. I can. I may not have much crane exp, as I don't need them, I can take any tree, any where, any time. I find that most who laugh in the face of the credentials, just use that as an excuse to cover up their own shortcomings. If u don't like "the man", fine. Dont sit here and try to say that all CA's cant do the work, that is ridiculous, more so, foolish. Did u personally do over 10g's this week? Just curios. It seems the only thing that you have to say, is to ridicule everyone else. Harassing them, baiting them and then turning around and saying "they started it" like my kids used to do. It is getting outa hand, needs to stop. You have good knowledge, instead of breaking down everyone who you feel threatened by, super star, why don't you drop your knowledge, instead of your need to start chit all the time. I know the others do it, but you have it mastered, you are a "god" at that for sure and now it stops.



what?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Being an elite level arborist is being able to handle any situation that arises in our profession. Wasn't exited as you portray me to see eab kill all the ash but I was on the scene the day it was found in Michigan at a seminar with the IAA in Indy when it was disclosed in 02. Reacted to it by reading reams and reams about it and treatment options esp in regards to my responsibility as the only CA on my town's Urban Forestry Board. Then went out and bought a BC 2000, a bigger crane and became ready for the mass amount of wood that would be generated by this by buying a large commercial lot and Timberwolf splitting equipment/conveyor. Already had nec. treatment equipment and knowledge and pesticide license for those who chose to spend to retain their ash trees.
> 
> You want to get the money clients, you gotta be ready, able and equipped to handle anything that arises (and be a CA) or somebody takes your money clients away with a silver tongue. You gotta have a complete game. If you don't have the small amount of basic knowledge that it takes to pass and retain a CA then you eventually will be legislated out of even working on any live trees or working in any town period. It is happening everywhere.
> 
> Would like to see every person that posts on this thread become a CA for even playing field.


oh please Dave I remeber the post in this thread 2 years ago , when you were more then just preparing but awaiting , I don't have a opinion about cert. To each there own , but to say cert. Levels the playing field well that's just dumb, you can put lipstick on a pig but its still just a pig and its the same thing for certs. And non certs. Slicing each others throats for a buck , maybe in the next 40 years you can master humility cause believe me , your a bit full of yourself ...


----------



## Nailsbeats

I'm going over to a good friends house to grind 6 or so stumps for him. Been grinding a lot lately since getting into it late last year, seems to be a nice filler just sending it out for a day here and there running all over the place. It locks in the complete on the spot removals nicely too. People are liking the fact that I can get anywhere/anytime with no ruts.

It's bull work that reminds me of wrestling again so when it pushes back I just push it harder, lock the mind out sweat and burn. That's why I like treework primarily, the other stuff is details.

Had some "technical" lol, removal jobs come through lately. Plenty of GRCS work.

Took out a good size Silver Maple yesterday with just the dump truck. Plywood layed down and straight bull work again. Lift to load everthing, rip the big blocks and muscle them up too. Old school.

The shop is full of saws to sharpen so I better get on it, have a good Sunday guys.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I warned him, as I did everybody. 
Again, talk major down right nasty trash, like OD and I will delete it, so don't bother. 101 and Vet have settled it down. And I thank them. I never said that no one could argue their point, but that crap was not it.


----------



## Toddppm

tree md said:


> Todd,
> 
> It doesn't take anymore memory for the stills. They are saved as a movie. They are just broken down frame by frame as stills.
> 
> My Ipad is 64 gig. My memory card in my camera is 32 gig so there is no way to completely fill up my memory with the vids. I downloaded all the movies I had on my camera and it only took up 4 gigs. Plus you can upload them to your computer or cloud storage if you need to make space. I'm just leaving mine on my camera for a backup. If I ever need to I will just delete older movies on my ipad, save the memory card in my camera that the movies are on and buy another memory card for the camera.
> 
> Still figuring mine out too. It's pretty easy once you play around with it though.



Ah! That's cool , didn't know it worked like that.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> We were in Riverside and my driver 'rode the curb' with a big Morbark. Newer model and tire size seem's to matter. We were at an HOA In Riverside, all those street drain's have a metal plate along the curb. Totally ruined the tire. We were in Banning near Beaumont and I went everywhere to find a tire for the chipper that has a rip and tear in the side wall. Took a while to find a 17 or maybe a 17.5, I forget.
> Jeff



I've dealt with that too, the chipper tires have weird sizes and proprietary rims. I had to call all over the region to find someone who could come out and change onsite, even Pomp's did not have them in stock. There was no way we could haul the rig in, and my buddy needed to finish the all-day mess I created in the yard  (clean-up that is, I was in-tree for around 3 hours) I think it took me over an hour and a half of calling around...

Same guy recently had a laborer park right behind his rig when they arrived onsite at a huge job. Buddy backed up and did 8K in damage to the front end of the car....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

bootboy said:


> Undid an hours worth of filing in a few seconds... Meddling HOs..."cut it of a little lower".
> I knew better



I refuse to flush-cut a stump, if they want to be able to drive over it then they need to pay for the stump grind. On occasion I have done it for the cost of a new chain, but on those big ones you can hit something right away, spend more time and chain then the stump grind is worth.

In the bid I put "remove to low stump" verbally i will say low enough that I do not ruin my bar & chain.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Seems to me thats a good amount of labor for $250 a tree, even if you are finishing it all in a day. I guess your making me feel better about the prices here.



Yeah, $750 for a days work with hauling wood sounds like day labor to me rates to me.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

bootboy said:


> It's not like I'm having to haul it and split it and blah blah blah.
> 
> I have a buyer for the wood. They want 3, 25' logs. They'll come to the site and take the logs. I'll just scrap the tops and limbs. Easy peasy. A large local tree company will take the left over rounds off my hands to split and sell.
> 
> I think $250 a pop is a fair price. Im just starting out and have pretty minimal operating costs, as in gas for my saws and truck, and pay my brother and a friend to be my ground guys and haul sticks to the trailer. Insurance and license are handled already. The site is less than 10 minutes from the local green dump. A few trips is all it will be. This work is not my livelihood, it's fun money and working outside keeps me sane.



Even working for beer money, you need to sell your skill, not your labor. Though $750 for leaving the wood sounds a lot better.


----------



## sgreanbeans

@ Jeff, Banning! That's way the hell out there isn't it? 
I remember being out there at a Pardee site and looking around. I was the only white guy!, out of hundreds of people working, Mexicans and Pakistani's getting down. The Pardee GF, a Mexican guy looks at me and says "feel like a sore thumb?" Then lets out a big huge laugh, slaps me on the shoulder and says "don't worry hefe (sp?) your safe", then another big laugh! It was kinda creepy.
It was cool tho, it was the first time I witnessed mass production home building, was like watching a orchestra, pretty neat watching that many people working at once. From field to front door keys in a month! Crazy!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Scott, go to google maps and look at Sundance Drive, Beaumont,Ca. You will trip out!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Heading out to do my 2 oaks... Had to make a dump first. Thankfully I am dropping the wood and brush to someone close who wants it for firewood. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tree Pig

like 50º out cloudy... perfect day for doing some firewood. Went out for like 2 hours this morning got a little over a cord cut, split and tossed on the pile gonna head back out and do a little more as long as the rain holds out.


----------



## fishercat

*well.......*



woodsman44 said:


> Here's a good one, homeowner does it again!
> 
> I wonder what costs more, hiring a tree service or rebuilding your home......
> 
> How Not To Chop Down A Tree - YouTube



At least he saved a few bucks doing it himself.


----------



## tree md

I put some of those heel gel cups in my climbing boots this morning to try them out... I'm gelling like a mofo... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tree md

So one of my firewood guys has this on his lot and is trying to sell it to me... Only 55' though...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got the house to myself and I am watching the greatest love story ever told!! 
A Rocky marathon!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> So one of my firewood guys has this on his lot and is trying to sell it to me... Only 55' though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



you sure that thing is 55ft md? From the pic it looks to be barely 40ft.


----------



## shooterschafer

tree md said:


> So one of my firewood guys has this on his lot and is trying to sell it to me... Only 55' though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Looks like a nickel and dimer to me


----------



## tree md

Oops, I accidentally reported one of the posts on this thread thinking I was replying. Mods please disregard.


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> you sure that thing is 55ft md? From the pic it looks to be barely 40ft.



Just going by what the guy told me SJ. I have no idea. I have no intention to by it anyway. I have the use of two other buckets as well as this one if I need it...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Oops, I accidentally reported one of the posts on this thread thinking I was replying. Mods please disregard.



LOL! That is what I would say!!!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL! That is what I would say!!!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey man, all I am saying is I thought I was replying to the topic in general... Wouldn't want someone to think I was snitching... Especially with some of the psychos that post on here... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bet that bucket dont even get to forty.
Jeff


----------



## Slvrmple72

F------ Poison Ivy!!!


----------



## Tree Pig

Slvrmple72 said:


> F------ Poison Ivy!!!



dude you can just going making a blank statement like that, we need a little more info... Poison Ivy the rope or Poison Ivy the plant?


----------



## tree md

Lol, Commercial tree care and climbing is like dead man's corner... Step wrong and you git ur #### split... Down to the white meat... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## superjunior

Slvrmple72 said:


> F------ Poison Ivy!!!



The rope or the weed? Never used the rope. I won't climb anything covered in PI anymore, a little is one thing but a lot I just won't do it


----------



## tree md

Slvrmple72 said:


> F------ Poison Ivy!!!



See dude, you need to either eat or smoke some of it to build up your immunity... A 101 topic really... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Well that sir is a LR45 , and I know this cause I had that exact same boom , and guess what that truck will sneak into some spots no doubt anyway look at it this way at least the 1st50ft of your climb will be for free....


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> , I don't have a opinion about cert. To each there own , but to say cert. Levels the playing field well that's just dumb, you can put lipstick on a pig but its still just a pig and its the same thing for certs. And non certs. Slicing each others throats for a buck , maybe in the next 40 years you can master humility cause believe me , your a bit full of yourself ...



In the interest of improving relations I considered just ignoring this but changed my mind.

Not sure if this asked a question or just was a grandstand statement. You are certainly entitled to your opinion of me and I care very little what it is but, as the old saying goes in regard to other stuff...you are entitled to your own opinion....BUT NOT ENTITLED TO YOUR OWN FACTS.

Becoming a Certified Arborist is not as easy as often stated mostly by those that never took the test. There are basics to many aspects of tree biology, physiology, anatomy, arboriculture and many many more things. If one has passed this we can be certain someone knows this and they are going to continue learning to get continuing education credits to keep the cert. This absolutely LEVELS the playing field of discussions when they turn to arboriculture as to common acquired knowledge by participants. 

All that crap about the pig and the lipstick and slicing each other's throats for a buck is hogwash. Mutual respect is what people that have attained this basic level of knowledge credential have for each other. Ask Scott, Jeff, others that studied, taken the test, and go to seminars to maintain the credential. 

Not trying to start another war but you are the main impeding factor in any learning on this thread or on this forum. I like to play grab as s as much as the next guy but I love to learn. I have really dedicated myself to learning over the years. If you call that full of myself...like I said...you are entitled to your opinion. I call that confident. Also I have been in the biz longer than most on here bringing knowledge. I really like the guys on this thread/forum. If you like someone you want to see them better their lot in life and esp. become peers to converse and share successes and commiserate with when nec. and LEARN new things with.

For some reason when ever there becomes any discussion on any intellectual level YOU want/try to block it. You don't try to hide it, you come out and say "what's up with all this non grab as s talk?" I call you dumb sometimes but you are not, you just act dumb or lazy by not wanting to learn anything or allowing anyone else to learn anything.

I have been on forums before when I have 4 arboriculture texts open next to my laptop and others nearby. I probably have a hundred arboriculture texts. Discussions going on for weeks on end about anatomy or arboriculture or whatever. So much learning occurs. Then you take a break and grab as s a little. If you eat cake all day, it doesn't taste any good when time for desert comes.

I personally studied with Alex Shigo for decades after meeting him in 1980 and followed him around the country to seminars. That is kind of like going to Brazil to study Jui Jitso (sp?) with the Gracie family.

Maybe barking up the wrong tree and if so I will move on but I think if it was you or AA to leave the forum, I would pick you because he did not have such a disdain for learning. You have never contributed anything worthwhile on any thread in the 3 years I have seen you on this or other forums until a few days ago you started a thread on "Impressive Trees". Seen many other threads like this over the years so no news bomb but why don't you want to learn anything about those impressive trees or discuss anything about them other than knocking em down?

Not looking for a name calling fest here and think we can talk this out for the benefit of this thread or, again, I will move on, because as it is now, I don't think we both can exist here without disruption and I can easily go away and fit in on another forum as I already have done in the past. I have had Justin, Scott, and yes, even you come after me on pm's and ask me to return to this forum after I have left. I know it is not just to play grab as s.


----------



## tree md

Del_ said:


> It's looks shorter than the LR50 I had 15 years ago. Sure about that height?



Nope, note sure at all. I am just going by what the dude told me. Believe me, I have no desire to buy it. Like I said, I have access to 2 other larger buckets as well as this one anytime I need it... If I were doing the volume I was 3 years ago maybe but I am doing fine right now running with low overhead, insurance and equipment upkeep...


----------



## jefflovstrom

If you put 10 foot tires on it, it might get you to 40'.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> In the interest of improving relations I considered just ignoring this but changed my mind.
> 
> Not sure if this asked a question or just was a grandstand statement. You are certainly entitled to your opinion of me and I care very little what it is but, as the old saying goes in regard to other stuff...you are entitled to your own opinion....BUT NOT ENTITLED TO YOUR OWN FACTS.
> 
> Becoming a Certified Arborist is not as easy as often stated mostly by those that never took the test. There are basics to many aspects of tree biology, physiology, anatomy, arboriculture and many many more things. If one has passed this we can be certain someone knows this and they are going to continue learning to get continuing education credits to keep the cert. This absolutely LEVELS the playing field of discussions when they turn to arboriculture as to common acquired knowledge by participants.
> 
> All that crap about the pig and the lipstick and slicing each other's throats for a buck is hogwash. Mutual respect is what people that have attained this basic level of knowledge credential have for each other. Ask Scott, Jeff, others that studied, taken the test, and go to seminars to maintain the credential.
> 
> Not trying to start another war but you are the main impeding factor in any learning on this thread or on this forum. I like to play grab as s as much as the next guy but I love to learn. I have really dedicated myself to learning over the years. If you call that full of myself...like I said...you are entitled to your opinion. I call that confident. Also I have been in the biz longer than most on here bringing knowledge. I really like the guys on this thread/forum. If you like someone you want to see them better their lot in life and esp. become peers to converse and share successes and commiserate with when nec. and LEARN new things with.
> 
> For some reason when ever there becomes any discussion on any intellectual level YOU want/try to block it. You don't try to hide it, you come out and say "what's up with all this non grab as s talk?" I call you dumb sometimes but you are not, you just act dumb or lazy by not wanting to learn anything or allowing anyone else to learn anything.
> 
> I have been on forums before when I have 4 arboriculture texts open next to my laptop and others nearby. I probably have a hundred arboriculture texts. Discussions going on for weeks on end about anatomy or arboriculture or whatever. So much learning occurs. Then you take a break and grab as s a little. If you eat cake all day, it doesn't taste any good when time for desert comes.
> 
> I personally studied with Alex Shigo for decades after meeting him in 1980 and followed him around the country to seminars. That is kind of like going to Brazil to study Jui Jitso (sp?) with the Gracie family.
> 
> Maybe barking up the wrong tree and if so I will move on but I think if it was you or AA to leave the forum, I would pick you because he did not have such a disdain for learning. You have never contributed anything worthwhile on any thread in the 3 years I have seen you on this or other forums until a few days ago you started a thread on "Impressive Trees". Seen many other threads like this over the years so no news bomb but why don't you want to learn anything about those impressive trees or discuss anything about them other than knocking em down?
> 
> Not looking for a name calling fest here and think we can talk this out for the benefit of this thread or, again, I will move on, because as it is now, I don't think we both can exist here without disruption and I can easily go away and fit in on another forum as I already have done in the past. I have had Justin, Scott, and yes, even you come after me on pm's and ask me to return to this forum after I have left. I know it is not just to play grab as s.



No offense Dave but this was a complete yawn fest, no #### I fell asleep woke up and finished it , but honestly I am sure you would like me to leave instead of the likes of AA cause honestly he wasn't experienced enough to see how 2nd rate some of your #### is , but I will tone it down with you cause honestly it gets tiring kicking your ass around here and frankly it hard with your head always in the way , get it , and honestly I have always been upfront with my contributions here , and frankly no one else here judges me for that and likewise I don't judge them , and as far as me being stupid and uneducated well believe me Dave in 3years I can honestly say you haven't taught t me #### , other than the fact that shigo shoulda taken a bit more time on tree I'd with you .... And as far as the hammersmith crane work , well let's just say now I know that the pop top is something better forgotten , I started impressive trees because I person I "respect" mentioned it may be cool and I ran with it .... ANd honestly I have a great respect for what I do and I love tress but that doesn't mean that I need to respect someone who has been doing for 4 decades demands because they say so , show me why I should and I will .... And as course and abrasive as OD is or was I actually learned from him A LOT as a matter and as far as Marquis being a startup they are the companies that deserve to be a poster on my wall , and I don't agree with the wife comments and I paticipated in that because I had a weak moment but if I had the choice of hi calling me fat and dumb every 3rd post and then showing me something cool I would trade it. In a second for all of your intellectually stimulating posts ... Believe me I feel that strongly ...I will take a douchebag type calling me names but showing me why he's better anyday of the week . And dave as far as trees are concerned I was working with them @age 9 I was running a 36" caretree @ age 12 I am no fool I just don't sit here and suck my own #### , I like to have my balls broken and have fun and that's my choice


----------



## Tree Pig

lol the rain man of youtube
[video=youtube;1sONfxPCTU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sONfxPCTU0[/video]


----------



## Tree Pig

I hate Sundays I feel like MDS sitting home drinking aftershave because there is nothing else left... Blackberry brandy and Coke just is not cutting it... time to switch to beer.


----------



## Bomber

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I hate Sundays I feel like MDS sitting home drinking aftershave because there is nothing else left... Blackberry brandy and Coke just is not cutting it... time to switch to beer.



Just switch to straight bourbon, no need to water down drinks with coke.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just started raining hard!
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

Bomber said:


> Just switch to straight bourbon, no need to water down drinks with coke.



I just drained the last drops of brandy and have to switch back to beer the house is dry... nothing but sissy ass wine left and thats far too gay for me frig next thing yeah know Ill be talking with a lisp, drinking tea with my pinky out and driving a Prius


----------



## superjunior

Drinking some of my homemade black ipa at the moment - good stuff.. Making another batch next weekend cause I'm gettin low. I try to avoid store bought swill if I can help it. Here's a hopped up pale ale we made a couple weeks ago


----------



## no tree to big

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yeah, $750 for a days work with hauling wood sounds like day labor to me rates to me.



I would say so too... I mean yesterday me and a buddy went and did some true day labor work mostly bs homeowner grade tree work for some lady with 2 acres mostly just flopping small dead box elders out of a fence line flushing a few stumps take this low branch off cause I hit my head when I mow kinda crap. didn't have to haul anything just cut the bigger stuff up into firewood length and cut the brush into 6-8 foot pieces and her kids followed behind us dragging it to the burn pile 

I bid it for 500 a day two people and we planned on doing it in January or February when I had nothing else going on but she had some stuff come up and even though I could have said sorry it was bid at winter rates I did it anyway cause I had nothing better to do but I could have easily asked for another 100-200 bucks for normal rates... 

its ok though I got at least one more day of work out of it this summer and there are about 10 big white oaks that will get dead wooded this winter plus probably 2 that will get removed due to defects


----------



## tree md

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I just drained the last drops of brandy and have to switch back to beer the house is dry... nothing but sissy ass wine left and thats far too gay for me frig next thing yeah know Ill be talking with a lisp, drinking tea with my pinky out and driving a Prius



One beer left here... There is the cooking wine but I have to work tomorrow... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> One beer left here... There is the cooking wine but I have to work tomorrow... :hmm3grin2orange:



yeah man forget that cooking wine you may as well go for the after shave. Youll wake up with the same headache but at least your breath will smell like aqua velva


----------



## tree md

How did you now I use aqua velva??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> How did you now I use aqua velva??? :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats easy you look at least part Italian, Aqua Velva end in a vowel and sounds Italian. Plus my Italian barber always smacks me in the back of the head with some so I figure all the dagos must like it.


----------



## tree md

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats easy you look at least part Italian, Aqua Velva end in a vowel and sounds Italian. Plus my Italian barber always smacks me in the back of the head with some so I figure all the dagos must like it.



Well, I usually get told that i look like a Mexican...

I'll take the "Guido" comment as a compliment.


----------



## treeman82

It's been quiet the last few days. Got some checks in, dropped off one of my 020's to be fixed, and found out that the motor in my truck is shot.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Being a MOD aint easy*

WOW!, LOL!, 
JPS you where right! the nastiness just started. Getting blasted on Facebook now! Guess I should have expected that, when dealing with those types.


----------



## [email protected]

*Hmmmm...*



tree md said:


> How did you now I use aqua velva??? :hmm3grin2orange:



I think his real name is Starsky???:msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats easy you look at least part Italian, Aqua Velva end in a vowel and sounds Italian. Plus my Italian barber always smacks me in the back of the head with some so I figure all the dagos must like it.



Theres a huge diffference between aqua velva and italian man juice and obviously your barber knows you sure as hell can't tell the difference ....:msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> WOW!, LOL!,
> JPS you where right! the nastiness just started. Getting blasted on Facebook now! Guess I should have expected that, when dealing with those types.



Well thats your fault cause everyone knows facebook is gay :wink2:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Theres a huge diffference between aqua velva and italian man juice and obviously your barber knows you sure as hell can't tell the difference ....:msp_scared:



Well I am glad I dont go to your barber... You and your barber keep your *"Italian Man Juice"* to yourselves.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Well thats your fault cause everyone knows facebook is gay :wink2:



LOL, I'm saying! Yeah. Some people just need to grow up. For someone who claims not to give a chit about AS. He sure has a funny way of showing it! It's all guuuud tho, just blocked him. But your right, think I am going to chill on it for a while. To much stuff to keep track of. 

Going out today to finally finish a land clearing that I was shut down on due to the weather. It never froze here, so it stayed slimy all winter, pretty dry now, so should be able to get my machine down there. Hope and pray that it does. If I have to hump out a big hedge log...................


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Theres a huge diffference between aqua velva and italian man juice and obviously your barber knows you sure as hell can't tell the difference ....:msp_scared:


I prefer Old Spice.....while riding my horse backwards and playing a flute


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> I prefer Old Spice.....while riding my horse backwards and playing a flute



I know one thing your not going for some guy spraying his Italian Man Sauce on you... Man the crap that goes on in Jersey.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, I'm saying! Yeah. Some people just need to grow up. For someone who claims not to give a chit about AS. He sure has a funny way of showing it! It's all guuuud tho, just blocked him. But your right, think I am going to chill on it for a while. To much stuff to keep track of.
> 
> Going out today to finally finish a land clearing that I was shut down on due to the weather. It never froze here, so it stayed slimy all winter, pretty dry now, so should be able to get my machine down there. Hope and pray that it does. If I have to hump out a big hedge log...................



Yeah I have a 4 day job clearing a tree row of weed trees and another lawn riding job cleaning the perimeter of a huge property I bid to do in the ground freeze of the winter. No freeze. Doing it now when getting busy at those prices hurts. But the show must go on. Don't want any neg rep.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I know one thing your not going for some guy spraying his Italian Man Sauce on you... Man the crap that goes on in Jersey.


If your gonna make fun of my hood at least spell it right , its spelled joisey, and as far as haircuts are concerned my wifey and sometimes my daughter cuts mine and my sons , I did take him a few weeks back to a African American joint to have his name cut and baseball # carved into his scalp and let me tell ya what , man them joints are a ball breaking Meca #### flies from one end to the other and I never felt so warm and at home LOL ..... My son lacks any kind of mouth filter at the end looks in the mirror at the end looks at the nice fellow and says man I was real nervous about you cutting my hair but it looks OK ... The whole place fell out laughing and I high fived him and ME too.......


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Yeah I have a 4 day job clearing a tree row of weed trees and another lawn riding job cleaning the perimeter of a huge property I bid to do in the ground freeze of the winter. No freeze. Doing it now when getting busy at those prices hurts. But the show must go on. Don't want any neg rep.



Well Change 1 change 10000. Just got off the phone with the HO, they still have a dumpter in the drive:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang: They had a major water leak in their house while on VaCa. Did major damage to the place, but the contractor was supposed to be done last week. He could have called me to let me know, have all my trash ready to go, so now its a complete gear change up................maybe stumps..........maybe a small prune, hell I dunno, LOL. I'll do sumtin, got to, have buttloads of work lined up, gotta start knocking them out. Just makes ya mad when you are literally ready to jump in a truck and go, then get stopped dead in your tracks.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

sgreanbeans said:


> Going out today to finally finish a land clearing that I was shut down on due to the weather. It never froze here, so it stayed slimy all winter, pretty dry now, so should be able to get my machine down there. Hope and pray that it does. If I have to hump out a big hedge log...................





treevet said:


> Yeah I have a 4 day job clearing a tree row of weed trees and another lawn riding job cleaning the perimeter of a huge property I bid to do in the ground freeze of the winter. No freeze. Doing it now when getting busy at those prices hurts. But the show must go on. Don't want any neg rep.




My onions are still growing in the garden from last year. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Lot's of bidding to do today.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Got paid for the muni gig on friday. Played with my new 660 with a 36" bar yesterday morning. 

Going to put it to good use on some large cottonwoods this week. Weather is holding, and the phone is ringing...it's go time!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Well thats your fault cause everyone knows facebook is gay :wink2:




This is what I put on my FB page













I bought a new staight gas can, opposed to the gay gas can, its sitting to the right of the little unsure one in the middle. Its, true, I don't know what's in there and I am afraid to put the nozzle in the wrong hole. 


Sunday's have always been the longest hardest days of the week.












The can makes for a great rope container. I drill a few holes by the bottom for airflow.












I dunno about this. You can laugh all you want, I did.














I picked up the redwood 4x4's at the same place I picked up the rocks. At the Green Industry Recycle Yard.












I got this from township. its leaf compost. I just needed a little real quick now, I don't like to take my trucks into the township yard so I took my wife's car, trailer and pickfork. Went down last week, they loaded some much in it, nobody was there on Sun.


----------



## treemandan

Got some bonsai out. Huge losses over the winter but i have more. I have to erect a good wintering stucture.


----------



## treemandan

I don't like this area. I am gonna go Ty Pennington on it, somehow, just not sure.


----------



## Grace Tree

treemandan said:


> Got some bonsai out. Huge losses over the winter but i have more. I have to erect a good wintering stucture.


 Man, she's a beautiful little girl. If you were a girl you'd be beautiful too because she looks just like you. Since you're guy--well--I'll just leave it at that.
Phil


----------



## superjunior

treemandan said:


> I don't like this area. I am gonna go Ty Pennington on it, somehow, just not sure.



That area looks like it'd make a cool little water feature/water fall type thing. just a thought..


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't ever remember stopping because of wind but today is friggin too much ,the tree is moving away from constantly. I eaten so much sawdust I can skip dinner for sure , I am done for today GRRRRRRRR


----------



## tree md

Mike Cantolina said:


> My onions are still growing in the garden from last year. :msp_biggrin:



Same here. I pulled about 20 of them over the weekend. Still got bunches more growing.

Out bidding two jobs. Both want them done ASAP. Supposed to get the clutch for my stumper tomorrow. None to soon either, I am backed up on stumps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## treevet

Home for lunch. Just knocked a bunch of sticky Aust. pines. All dead on farm.

Great picts Danno, adorable girl and pretty property. You a lucky man.

Straight gas....gay gas...priceless :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Just finished my second job... Got a $75 tip... Me and my guys are doing lunch at Joe's Crab Shack with the proceeds before we go to lunch...  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Home for lunch. Just knocked a bunch of sticky Aust. pines. All dead on farm.
> 
> Great picts Danno, adorable girl and pretty property. You a lucky man.
> 
> Straight gas....gay gas...priceless :hmm3grin2orange:



I figured the queer folk on FB would get a kick or at least something out of it. I put Murph and Reg on there too... and of course, The Dan. 


When we saw the lot we bought it, its still local to Philly but country though not as country as all that. I keep my trucks on the ROW , the wooded area is preserved. I moved in 7 years ago, cleared the mess under the wires and started my biz. Well, I call it " buying some tools I thought I needed" but I pay taxes, have ins, a business name. 

I just got back from dropping the trailer and compost along with a few yards of the stuff I had here. It was to windy and cold to plant grass so I just dropped the trailer ,dumped the truck and went for a load of rock. I got about 8 in the truck. 

I am looking for some sort of fabric with which to cover the area I seed. Not straw fabric but something like white bed sheet. In the past I have done it like that, the grass pops right up then you take the fabric away. I don't want woven stray mat, people always tell me that gets stuck in mowers and I can see that. I might have to use plain straw. Maybe just more compost? I plan to work the seed into the top inch of the compost before I put it down. I am gonna wait week to actually plant the seed.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Just finished my second job... Got a $75 tip... Me and my guys are doing lunch at Joe's Crab Shack with the proceeds before we go to lunch...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




You are having to much fun.


----------



## tree md

To the dump, to the dump, to the dump, to the dump, to the dump... With a belly full of lobsta, crab and clams... 1 Blue Moon draft... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> To the dump, to the dump, to the dump, to the dump, to the dump... With a belly full of lobsta, crab and clams... 1 Blue Moon draft...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Well it's to the dump to the dump to the dump, "dump dump":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Shew, thermometer showed 88 degrees on the way home... Shorts and flip flops time...


----------



## treevet

Just fired up my wood burning add on furnace. 35 tonight and glad to get rid of wood in garage. Guess it is kind of an incinerator at this stage.:msp_thumbup:

Where Mds go? Start paintin the house lol?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I don't like this area. I am gonna go Ty Pennington on it, somehow, just not sure.



I could help you build a kick ass water feature for that area like this one I built for a guy!


----------



## superjunior

Kind of crazy day today. Had two jobs lined up for the day and Rayco Ron called me up and said he's bringing my machine up this morning. So we finished up the first one and I sent my guys to go do a different gig while I met Ron back at the shop. Then I went and did a few stumps that needed to be done to get paid on the removals that included stumps. Ended up being a good day.


----------



## tree md

Nice! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had a landscaper guy call me today about dropping a 20' truck section of a maple tree for him. He just needs me to drop it and chunk into firewood. I go take a look at it. I said who cut the rest of it down. He said the HO friend did the rest of it and left this. Guess his saw wasnt big enough. I told him I dont like having to finish someone elses job. Don't think he is gonna be calling me, because I told him $300 to drop and chunk it up. Had a bad feeling when i pulled up at the HO anyway. 2 looked to be broken down rv. On half on the road, half in the driveway with rocks in front of the tires as wheel chocks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a landscaper guy call me today about dropping a 20' truck section of a maple tree for him. He just needs me to drop it and chunk into firewood. I go take a look at it. I said who cut the rest of it down. He said the HO friend did the rest of it and left this. Guess his saw wasnt big enough. I told him I dont like having to finish someone elses job. Don't think he is gonna be calling me, because I told him $300 to drop and chunk it up. Had a bad feeling when i pulled up at the HO anyway. 2 looked to be broken down rv. On half on the road, half in the driveway with rocks in front of the tires as wheel chocks.



Wow, $300, he should of jumped on that if chunking it to firewood mean's what I think it mean's. If so, that would be like a family or friend deal.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, $300, he should of jumped on that if chunking it to firewood mean's what I think it mean's. If so, that would be like a family or friend deal.
> Jeff



yah, and if that was a full size tree prior to the "friend" getting it to that point...maybe another tree service did that much and got stiffed. If a novice did that likely there would have been some fence or other collateral damage.


----------



## treebilly

took out five sixty foot dead scotch pines in a back yard. dropped a 200t from fifty foot and cracked the gas tank( gonna tape the gate shut on the snap from now on). did the job in half the time it was bid for. the second worst part was one of the other 3 crews raped my truck over the weekend so we worked with half the tools ( second new rule lock the boxes and take the keys )
hey junior does ron call you a hundred times a week also


----------



## superjunior

treebilly said:


> took out five sixty foot dead scotch pines in a back yard. dropped a 200t from fifty foot and cracked the gas tank( gonna tape the gate shut on the snap from now on). did the job in half the time it was bid for. the second worst part was one of the other 3 crews raped my truck over the weekend so we worked with half the tools ( second new rule lock the boxes and take the keys )
> hey junior does ron call you a hundred times a week also



I almost lost one the other day, gonna change the snap over to one of those little oval screw gates.

He hasn't been calling that much, more so as of late lol


----------



## bootboy

Spiked and limbed this 55' spar. Tomorrow I'm going to rig and lower the broken top that's above the tree house


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> yah, and if that was a full size tree prior to the "friend" getting it to that point...maybe another tree service did that much and got stiffed. If a novice did that likely there would have been some fence or other collateral damage.



That is what I was thinking. Probably paid a lot just to get it that low. I don't know the market there, HO may have agreed to a raw deal from a slick salesman.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, $300, he should of jumped on that if chunking it to firewood mean's what I think it mean's. If so, that would be like a family or friend deal.
> Jeff



That price does not include spliting it if thats what your thinking. I mean I will cut them into 16" long pieces ready to be split. Should be in and out in a hour. I am assuming by a friend, he means someone that must climb for a tree service, and did it on the weekend, but I dont know for sure. The last time I did work for this landscaper, i ground some stumps. Didnt make it the day i thought i was cause something happened ( dont remember what). His customers calling me wonder where I am at, i call him, he tells me to call his customer. I go up next day, customer told me he already paid this guy. I call him when i am done grinding, cant get ahold of him for 2 days. He meets me to give me a check, and hand it to me and says I have to hold it a week. Its post dated so i cant even deposit it tell then. WTF. I am out 3 weeks at this point, so i dont really care if i get a job cleaning up after someone else.


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> That price does not include spliting it if thats what your thinking. I mean I will cut them into 16" long pieces ready to be split. Should be in and out in a hour. I am assuming by a friend, he means someone that must climb for a tree service, and did it on the weekend, but I dont know for sure. The last time I did work for this landscaper, i ground some stumps. Didnt make it the day i thought i was cause something happened ( dont remember what). His customers calling me wonder where I am at, i call him, he tells me to call his customer. I go up next day, customer told me he already paid this guy. I call him when i am done grinding, cant get ahold of him for 2 days. He meets me to give me a check, and hand it to me and says I have to hold it a week. Its post dated so i cant even deposit it tell then. WTF. I am out 3 weeks at this point, so i dont really care if i get a job cleaning up after someone else.



Sounds like that landscaper has a problem with the blow... I avoid those types like the plague.

I am doing one similar to that tree this week. Only it's not co-dominant and only about 10'. A good 36" diameter tree. Can't remember what the tree is, it's been over a week since I looked at it. It is right on the front curb. I'm dropping the rest of the spar and grinding the stump for $375. I'm figuring an hour and a half. Kind of coincidental, I am doing this for a landscaper as well. Only it's his tree on his own property.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> That price does not include spliting it if thats what your thinking. I mean I will cut them into 16" long pieces ready to be split. Should be in and out in a hour. I am assuming by a friend, he means someone that must climb for a tree service, and did it on the weekend, but I dont know for sure. The last time I did work for this landscaper, i ground some stumps. Didnt make it the day i thought i was cause something happened ( dont remember what). His customers calling me wonder where I am at, i call him, he tells me to call his customer. I go up next day, customer told me he already paid this guy. I call him when i am done grinding, cant get ahold of him for 2 days. He meets me to give me a check, and hand it to me and says I have to hold it a week. Its post dated so i cant even deposit it tell then. WTF. I am out 3 weeks at this point, so i dont really care if i get a job cleaning up after someone else.



Well, maybe I don't know nothing. But I would sure like to see you buck all that into 16 inch in 1 hour. Please post the vid.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, maybe I don't know nothing. But I would sure like to see you buck all that into 16 inch in 1 hour. Please post the vid.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



####, My 880 would cut that up in less the 30 mins.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

*Canker Spar*

View attachment 231028
The only time I've got NSF checks was when doing sub work this jack of all legs guy had me stump grind stumps all over town 3 weeks before Christmas and said he has to write me seperate checks so he can bill clients bla bla, was a total of 11 or 1200 three checks and a week before Christmas got the checks back from my bank NSF took 6 months of twice a week going and hounding the guy, paid me back but nothing for my time to go get 20 here and 50 there, If it happens again I will turn in to the DA,
he called a couple years later with a removal and I told him cash up front, and I would go do it in the next six months, he paid me the cash up front and I did the job same day,not a little at a time over 6 months.
MD I hope it's not a hypoxium canker red oak they turn rock hard left standing, spent all day cuttin a big one up for a friends dad, they were helping so no paid help, I told them 375 and was there till dark, that crap was hard, and that was with no stump grind the flush cut took me almost an hour. My friend gave me an extra bill later, his dad was paying the 375
I passed this one on to a friend that has a 880 because of the canker, and the size, this was 30" at top of spar and over 6-7 feet at grade , he said he bid it at 1200 and didn't get it oh well, probably still there.
Paul


----------



## Slvrmple72

Been doing better, Prednisone is helping with the Poison Ivy rash but making my appetite insane! Liking work less, stuck with the crew drunk, eats gummy bears all GD day long and drags a$$. Gonna try smashing my nuts with a hammer tomorrow morning and see if that makes my day go better. Couldn't hurt....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jahsteve

got the old olympyk 234 running


----------



## tree md

Slvrmple72 said:


> Been doing better, Prednisone is helping with the Poison Ivy rash but making my appetite insane! Liking work less, stuck with the crew drunk, eats gummy bears all GD day long and drags a$$. Gonna try smashing my nuts with a hammer tomorrow morning and see if that makes my day go better. Couldn't hurt....:msp_thumbsup:



I just got rid of my crew drunk recently. I'd rather train new help than put up with someone who is undependable and drags ass on the job because he is in no shape to work. 

New guys are working out nicely. They might not know everything or be as proficient with the saws but I am still getting more work done with them and happier on my jobs.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Covered my peach tree tonight. It's in nearly full bloom but supposed to go down to 23 tonight. I hope it works. I've been waiting four years now for it to blossom.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Did my first ever parrot rescue today. It was a blue and gold McCaw. Got the call just before sunset when I was coming in from a couple bids. Grabbed gear and chased the parrot around 3 trees until she landed low enough for her owner to have her perch on her hand from a ladder. First time climbing in the dark too. Got a really nice view of the Moon, Venus, and Jupiter tho.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Mike Cantolina said:


> Covered my peach tree tonight. It's in nearly full bloom but supposed to go down to 23 tonight. I hope it works. I've been waiting four years now for it to blossom.



Good luck Mike. When the peaches were in season last year I was eating a half dozen a day of them, and loving it. Can't wait for fresh juicy peaches again this summer. Bought a few a week or so ago from S.America, and they were inedible.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> ####, My 880 would cut that up in less the 30 mins.



Not saying it can't be done, just saying I would like to see it, in real time. You and an 880 in 1 hour. Do it and post the vid.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treevet

ROPECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 231028
> The only time I've got NSF checks was when doing sub work this jack of all legs guy had me stump grind stumps all over town 3 weeks before Christmas and said he has to write me seperate checks so he can bill clients bla bla, was a total of 11 or 1200 three checks and a week before Christmas got the checks back from my bank NSF took 6 months of twice a week going and hounding the guy, paid me back but nothing for my time to go get 20 here and 50 there, If it happens again I will turn in to the DA,
> he called a couple years later with a removal and I told him cash up front, and I would go do it in the next six months, he paid me the cash up front and I did the job same day,not a little at a time over 6 months.
> MD I hope it's not a hypoxium canker red oak they turn rock hard left standing, spent all day cuttin a big one up for a friends dad, they were helping so no paid help, I told them 375 and was there till dark, that crap was hard, and that was with no stump grind the flush cut took me almost an hour. My friend gave me an extra bill later, his dad was paying the 375
> I passed this one on to a friend that has a 880 because of the canker, and the size, this was 30" at top of spar and over 6-7 feet at grade , he said he bid it at 1200 and didn't get it oh well, probably still there.
> Paul



Think you are referring to Hypoxylon canker in oak Paul. Have dealt with this since I started in biz with oak in construction developments but also on drought stressed trees that make them susceptible to this.

View attachment 231032


----------



## treevet

ddhlakebound said:


> Did my first ever parrot rescue today. It was a blue and gold McCaw. Got the call just before sunset when I was coming in from a couple bids. Grabbed gear and chased the parrot around 3 trees until she landed low enough for her owner to have her perch on her hand from a ladder. First time climbing in the dark too. Got a really nice view of the Moon, Venus, and Jupiter tho.



I rescued a huge macaw parrot many years ago when it escaped from its owner's trailer and flew a hundred feet up in an oak and was afraid to fly out of the canopy overnight because of its wing span the owner said. He wouldn't come to me until she sent me up a cocktail cherry he loved and a pillow case and he finally came and I bagged him. He was yelling stuff at her dog like she said he always does. It was a riot and she gave me a hundred dollar bill and kissed me on the lips. Was daylight tho, that must have been a trip in the dark.


----------



## tree md

ROPECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 231028
> The only time I've got NSF checks was when doing sub work this jack of all legs guy had me stump grind stumps all over town 3 weeks before Christmas and said he has to write me seperate checks so he can bill clients bla bla, was a total of 11 or 1200 three checks and a week before Christmas got the checks back from my bank NSF took 6 months of twice a week going and hounding the guy, paid me back but nothing for my time to go get 20 here and 50 there, If it happens again I will turn in to the DA,
> he called a couple years later with a removal and I told him cash up front, and I would go do it in the next six months, he paid me the cash up front and I did the job same day,not a little at a time over 6 months.
> MD I hope it's not a hypoxium canker red oak they turn rock hard left standing, spent all day cuttin a big one up for a friends dad, they were helping so no paid help, I told them 375 and was there till dark, that crap was hard, and that was with no stump grind the flush cut took me almost an hour. My friend gave me an extra bill later, his dad was paying the 375
> I passed this one on to a friend that has a 880 because of the canker, and the size, this was 30" at top of spar and over 6-7 feet at grade , he said he bid it at 1200 and didn't get it oh well, probably still there.
> Paul


 
Can't remember what it is for the life of me. I know it is not hardwood though. I do remember that much. To tell the truth, it was raining turtles and chickens when I looked at it and did not even get out of the truck. Like I said it is right on the curb... Hoping I haven't screwed myself on this one. I have done that before when bidding in the rain and not taking a close look. I'm sure I did alright though. I am usually pretty good at going with my gut on the first impression. When sit and think about it is when I usually miss the mark.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

TreeVet the picture stays small. Why does it tend to carderize for lack of vocabulary the wood to a unusable hardness.
Guess I should write Hy pox y lon, till I get it right, did my buddies dad's back in 05 and had to check it out then, I was afraid it was oak wilt, and they were stacking the logs to split later,in the back yard. I even offered the trunk to a portable saw mill guy that I have used, and he had been down that road before and said that it ate up his band saw blades cause it had got so hard. 
Paul


----------



## Reg

A rather large, or should I say full leyland cypress today on a First nations Res. Very tight, wires, targets and no real shortcuts that I could foresee. Just lots of climbing and cutting little bits which is generally the kind of practice I do my upmost to avoid.

Anyway, just opened this email from a friend back in England:

*In the pub tonight, and spoke to Joseph Wells' (tree surgeon from Prestbury) girlfriend. 
Apparently he fell out of a pine tree last week. 30 feet, onto a tarmac drive. He is in hospital with broken heels, thigh and wrists. But survived.
One could say " Let that be a lesson to you". But it would be cruel.
I don't need to remind you of all people Reg, but as I like you, I have to; CONCENTRATE. (100%).
Clive. *

He was lucky I guess, could have been much worse. Just one little mistake or lapse in concentration on this job could be either life changing or ending. Stay safe boys


----------



## tree md

I fractured my heel in a climbing accident 11 years ago. Most painful injury I have ever experienced.

Hoping for a speedy recoveryfor your friend.


----------



## newsawtooth

2treeornot2tree said:


> ####, My 880 would cut that up in less the 30 mins.




Every time I think that, my day gets loud and long.


----------



## treevet

ROPECLIMBER said:


> TreeVet the picture stays small. Why does it tend to carderize for lack of vocabulary the wood to a unusable hardness.
> Guess I should write Hy pox y lon, till I get it right, did my buddies dad's back in 05 and had to check it out then, I was afraid it was oak wilt, and they were stacking the logs to split later,in the back yard. I even offered the trunk to a portable saw mill guy that I have used, and he had been down that road before and said that it ate up his band saw blades cause it had got so hard.
> Paul



To be honest I have not noticed the ultra hardening of wood under the canker but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I suppose it would season quickly as this is a bark disease allowing access of heartwood to air and giving drying quickly. Sure have noticed it on Black locust (Robinia) as they are used for fence posts and become like stone when bark is destroyed if not digested by fungi.


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> A rather large, or should I say full leyland cypress today on a First nations Res. Very tight, wires, targets and no real shortcuts that I could foresee. Just lots of climbing and cutting little bits which is generally the kind of practice I do my upmost to avoid.
> 
> Anyway, just opened this email from a friend back in England:
> 
> *In the pub tonight, and spoke to Joseph Wells' (tree surgeon from Prestbury) girlfriend.
> Apparently he fell out of a pine tree last week. 30 feet, onto a tarmac drive. He is in hospital with broken heels, thigh and wrists. But survived.
> One could say " Let that be a lesson to you". But it would be cruel.
> I don't need to remind you of all people Reg, but as I like you, I have to; CONCENTRATE. (100%).
> Clive. *
> 
> He was lucky I guess, could have been much worse. Just one little mistake or lapse in concentration on this job could be either life changing or ending. Stay safe boys



Climb buddy of mine took a big fall out of an oak onto a driveway and broke both legs and his wrist when we worked for Bartlett. Schit his pants and it was a little uncomfortable helping him for everybody on the job.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> ####, My 880 would cut that up in less the 30 mins.



Yeah them stills are so dern slow are you counting three filter cleanings :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## [email protected]

*:0 :>/*



sgreanbeans said:


> I prefer Old Spice.....while riding my horse backwards and playing a flute



Wow, multi-talented!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> I fractured my heel in a climbing accident 11 years ago. Most painful injury I have ever experienced.
> 
> Hoping for a speedy recoveryfor your friend.



I had a parachute half explode on opening and snap all the brake lines on one side (most likely the rigger didnt stow the lines correctly and they knotted). It was a fast traveling chute with a lot of horizontal speed (the kind used for HAHO) I made a conscious decision that it was more then safe enough to get me to the ground and could still steer it with the risers. Well to make a long story short I got it down and when I came in for my landing I was too tired and could not get it in to the wind and ended up landing it with a tail wind. Combine the chute design with a tail wind and your prolly doing 25-30mph. Basically I slammed in to the ground heal first at the speed and fractured one of my heals. You are spot on with one of the most painful thing ever experienced, though after leaving the Doc I did still have enough tolerance and thirst to make it to the bar with the group that night.


----------



## superjunior

Had my dog pose for a pic last night. He's a trooper, christmass time he gets the antlers lol


----------



## Tree Pig

dont let his Vet see that pic... KASK isnt ANSI approved.


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> Had my dog pose for a pic last night. He's a trooper, christmass time he gets the antlers lol



That poor animal , why do you feel the need to take away all his dignity .... Maybe I will put mine in one later .... LOL


----------



## tree md

Just put the new clutch on my stumper and a complete new set of aftermarket teeth. It's ripping! Off to catch up on some stumps and bid 2 removals.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## treemandan

*GardenmanDan*

I dug more yardage out of my garden today. Pretty much set the Dingo on it for a couple of hours digging out various trees , raised beds and scraping off a couple feet of soil... strawberries where in the re somewhere, sorry honey, I saved some.

I got to thinking i should go ahead with an idea I had which is to start a bunch of yew and a few other varities of woody shrub as a hobby/profit type thing. They won't let me grow grass.

Also I am going to be turning more soil. All my soil comes from my wood waste mostly and am wanting to add other stuff like manure. I have a bunch of logs I am ready to chip and mix with manure now. And I just took about ten yards of stuff out for a job. That would have cost 300. 

Very good and proper soil is going to be important for my project. Each seperate product would retail for 100 to 300 dollars and require inexspensive and easy yearly maintenance.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Ground a few stumps and found a horseshoe. Fortunately it didn't go flying and didn't damage the teeth much.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> I dug more yardage out of my garden today. Pretty much set the Dingo on it for a couple of hours digging out various trees , raised beds and scraping off a couple feet of soil... strawberries where in the re somewhere, sorry honey, I saved some.
> 
> I got to thinking i should go ahead with an idea I had which is to start a bunch of yew and a few other varities of woody shrub as a hobby/profit type thing. They won't let me grow grass.
> 
> Also I am going to be turning more soil. All my soil comes from my wood waste mostly and am wanting to add other stuff like manure. I have a bunch of logs I am ready to chip and mix with manure now. And I just took about ten yards of stuff out for a job. That would have cost 300.
> 
> Very good and proper soil is going to be important for my project. Each seperate product would retail for 100 to 300 dollars and require inexspensive and easy yearly maintenance.



Fresh wood chips rather than composted?


----------



## swyman

Had a real simple trim branches off the roof job for 400 and turned it onto 1100. Neighbors kept coming over and wanting theirs done, I love this business! Been bidding jobs right and actually making money so far. Not going to let my guard down though as I know it only takes one OH S***. Have a new groundy to, great worker and lucky to have him. Think he will be getting a raise soon.


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> Fresh wood chips rather than composted?



the whole thing sound like a recipe for mushrooms and chick weed to me ....


----------



## reese2011

*love and hate working alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

had a relatively big job for 2 guys today with a picky HO today. Ended up doing the job alone my groundie had to go and have a baby a 230 this morning. congrats to him! but stuck me to do the job myself. couldn't reschedule, and didn't want to lose the job so i work my a$$ off I'm beat! finished all but the chipping. my buddy has the chipper. glad i did it, the ladies best friend is a local tree Warden and she liked how i was working and the job i was doing. hope that lead goes somewhere!!! you don't realize how nice and speedy you can do things when everyone knows there job and you don't have to go up and down a thousand times to tie off and down to lower. lots of lost time. well on that note time for a beer and hot tub so im not completely lockedup tommorrow. have a good night guys.


----------



## no tree to big

got asked to do an estimate "I have some trees growing next to my garage there not very big but there TALL and I have a couple bushes I want trimmed too..." it was kinda far a way so I asked if she could email me a picture of the trees since it sounded like a small money job so I could save the gas money for the estimate I get the pictures I almost fell off my chair when I saw the trees. Looks like 3 or 4 MONSTER mulberries I'd say 2.5" DBH maybe 9' tall, I'm not sure if I can handle them I might need to bring in a few extra guys maybe do some extreme precision felling right onto the fence that's 4 feet away


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dont let his Vet see that pic... KASK isnt ANSI approved.



Its not? I looked it over well enough and I have crash tested close to half a dozen helmets so I know what I am looking at.

I feel very snug behind the visor on mine with out it impeeding my movements. I use earplugs on string tied to the helmet to keep it light and streamline.


----------



## treeman82

What fun I had today. This morning I had to deal with some phone calls that aren't going my way. Then in the afternoon I got more phone calls that did not go my way. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> What fun I had today. This morning I had to deal with some phone calls that aren't going my way. Then in the afternoon I got more phone calls that did not go my way. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.



Dont answer the phone


----------



## KenJax Tree

Took down 2 monster maple's going back tomorrow to grind the last stump and finish a trim:bang:


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> Fresh wood chips rather than composted?



Fresh clean chips and cow manure make for nice top mulch for plant beds. For soil I just kept turning and churning til i got something. 


I have been digging topsoil all day close to ten yards. I have it piled ontop of some decomposed chips and will work that into the topsoil to rejuvinate it. I am going to do a 1:1 ratio so I hope to have 20 yards of good soil on hand for the season while I make more and different kinds.


I will have some for lawn repair/ stump work as well a few blends for the project. I also have reconsidered what price range the product will be sold for , it will be considerable higher and I plan to do all the marketing and retail myself.


----------



## Bomber

treemandan said:


> Fresh clean chips and cow manure make for nice top mulch for plant beds. For soil I just kept turning and churning til i got something.
> 
> 
> I have been digging topsoil all day close to ten yards. I have it piled ontop of some decomposed chips and will work that into the topsoil to rejuvinate it. I am going to do a 1:1 ratio so I hope to have 20 yards of good soil on hand for the season while I make more and different kinds.
> 
> 
> I will have some for lawn repair/ stump work as well a few blends for the project. I also have reconsidered what price range the product will be sold for , it will be considerable higher and I plan to do all the marketing and retail myself.



Then you should change your name to dirtmandan


----------



## treeman82

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Dont answer the phone



Don't think I have that option.


----------



## treeman75

The phone has been ringing but the only jobs I am landing are small ones. I thought I would post that thinking my luck will change! Come on, big wammy!


----------



## KenJax Tree

swyman said:


> Had a real simple trim branches off the roof job for 400 and turned it onto 1100. Neighbors kept coming over and wanting theirs done, I love this business! Been bidding jobs right and actually making money so far. Not going to let my guard down though as I know it only takes one OH S***. Have a new groundy to, great worker and lucky to have him. Think he will be getting a raise soon.



I love when i got more jobs just from being at one when i was doing line clearance people would ask us constantly how much to trim or take down theirs i would say this company just does line clearance but i can do it this weekend and give them a price on my lunch or after we were done for the day but when i did the job i would drag all the brush to the curb and chip it all on monday morning and had a few extra hundred bucks in my pocket


----------



## bootboy

Before






After


----------



## treebilly

just a bunch of ash trees today. Had the groundie / hot shot new climber watch my nuckle on the primary. When I told him that I had to climb 2 of them he told me it was a shame that his gear was on another truck. He's done a few small trims and now he thinks he can do 75-100' overhangs. love his confidence but i wouldn't let my boss do it, the only other guy i wouldn't question is ex nelson and is the only guyin the co that i honestly learn from and respect. He's the one guy i wouldn't tangle with either(army ranger first tour in somalia) finished the day grinding stumps on the pockets because someone forgot to buy teeth a month ago Pretty much same [email protected]#$ different day. good news is that I only have 20 grand to go and I can pay cash for my bucket


----------



## no tree to big

bootboy said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



is this a trick question? are we supposed to be looking at the trees or the missing spindle on the railing?
I don't think your carpentry skills are any good and maybe not your tree skills either(depends what we are looking at)


----------



## TreeAce

I was so busy trying to figure out why anyone would show the pictures of the trees i didnt notice the spindel.  that was a good observation.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Looked at this hickory today.......can't go to the right, house and landscaping over there. Mostly needs to come toward the camera. If you line up the base of the trunk and the bottom left corner of the pic, that's the best lay to not mash landscape or other trees. And of course, try to avoid collateral damage to the tree it's stuck in.

Can't get a bucket in the yard. 

Kinda fun one, huh?


----------



## bootboy

no tree to big said:


> is this a trick question? are we supposed to be looking at the trees or the missing spindle on the railing?
> I don't think your carpentry skills are any good and maybe not your tree skills either(depends what we are looking at)



The busted top that's above the tree house is missing in the second photo.
The spindle must have been barely hanging on because the railing is busted in both photos and I'm sure all it took was a light brush by a limb to knock it out. All the spindles are rotten and barely haning on. The tree house was clobbered by limbs that fell in a windstorm and will either be repaired or dismantled this summer according to the HO.


----------



## treebilly

looks fun , glad i'm not in your area, my boss would've told me to just run up there and cut,cut,cut. Actually it's not that bad. Tie in on the good tree, put a rope on the leaner annd cut it loose by removing the top and getting it free, then lower the rest down. My opinion is biased on not seeing it up close


----------



## no tree to big

ddhlakebound said:


> Looked at this hickory today.......can't go to the right, house and landscaping over there. Mostly needs to come toward the camera. If you line up the base of the trunk and the bottom left corner of the pic, that's the best lay to not mash landscape or other trees. And of course, try to avoid collateral damage to the tree it's stuck in.
> 
> Can't get a bucket in the yard.
> 
> Kinda fun one, huh?



whats to the left to anchor to? set something up to stand it up a touch to un hang it then just pull it twords the road while you slack up the ropes that stood it up????


----------



## TreeAce

I have been busy busy busy. Went to the dump this afternoon between jobs and had two guys with me. So I didnt need to get outa the truck right? ha, well...after we unhook chipper n dump and hook it back up I start to leave and then think I should take a whiz while I am here. Then I thought..no I am to busy...go go go. But then I was like no just take a minute n pee. So I get out and take a whiz and then think...check the hitch. So I walk around back and look. The chipper was hooked up ok. BUT the freakin trash can was sitting on top of the damn chipper.  And its wanna those gray heavy duty ones. that thing could actually hurt someone or mess up a car. Not 100% sure it woulda stayed on there long enough to get on the road but it coulda easily. I was pissed for a minute. Sometimes it pays to listen to those voices

I used that square up credut card swiper thing yesterday and it was sweet. So easy i thought I did it wrong. But it was right. I didnt care for the 2.75% part but oh well. It is still cool.


----------



## newsawtooth

treebilly said:


> Tie in on the good tree, put a rope on the leaner annd cut it loose by removing the top and getting it free, then lower the rest down. My opinion is biased on not seeing it up close




....meanwhile in suburban Philadelphia, a lawn of Kentucky Bluegrass can be heard screaming in pain under the weight of another extreme precision cut.


----------



## treebilly

I looked again end it might be a little more tricky than i thought. Still not a refusal for me but i'd hope that it changed overnight. Just say an extra prayer before bed, could be an easy clean up in the morning.


----------



## no tree to big

newsawtooth said:


> ....meanwhile in suburban Philadelphia, a lawn of Kentucky Bluegrass can be heard screaming in pain under the weight of another extreme precision cut.



waaaah its storm damage there are consequences


----------



## treebilly

Could you set a rope just below the break and notch it opposite of the lean, making the back cut before putting tension on the rope. M aybe put a safty/ lowering line on the top in the other tree?


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



Not to argue, but, did they really need pruning or did the HO just wanted them 'trimmed'? Do you promote proper tree care or just make money doing what HO's wnat?
Jeff


----------



## ddhlakebound

newsawtooth said:


> ....meanwhile in suburban Philadelphia, a lawn of Kentucky Bluegrass can be heard screaming in pain under the weight of another extreme precision cut.



Waddaya mean? If I felled it whole, and didn't hurt a twig or leave a divot that's "extreme precision felling"? I don't know about that....it's a big space for it to go, obvious difficulties aside.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Jeff,Looks like he took a top out that was lodged in there from another tree, a couple of swipes with a pole saw would have made it look finished as nubs left from broken lower stems are in the after.
Paul


----------



## ddhlakebound

no tree to big said:


> whats to the left to anchor to? set something up to stand it up a touch to un hang it then just pull it twords the road while you slack up the ropes that stood it up????



I'm down with that idea mostly. There are trees to the left to anchor to, but can't really fall it that direction without damage to those trees. There are more trees to anchor to behind and a bit to the left of the point of view, and plenty of space in that direction (behind left of the camera).


----------



## jefflovstrom

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Jeff,Looks like he took a top out that was lodged in there from another tree, a couple of swipes with a pole saw would have made it look finished as nubs left from broken lower stems are in the after.
> Paul



I did not see that Paul. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Jeff,Looks like he took a top out that was lodged in there from another tree, a couple of swipes with a pole saw would have made it look finished as nubs left from broken lower stems are in the after.
> Paul



I see it now. Looks like the whole top broke out on the roof. 
Jeff


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to argue, but, did they really need pruning or did the HO just wanted them 'trimmed'? Do you promote proper tree care or just make money doing what HO's wnat?
> Jeff



To clarify, all these pines are coming down. But not until the guy who wants the logs is ready to take them. So I'm not taking care to make them pretty in meantime. This picture was taken before I was done for the day. I had rigging to clean out of 2 of those trees, I sawed nubs and dead branches as I came down. No damage whatsoever to the roof. That railing was busted before and falls apart if you look at it wrong.


----------



## tree md

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mattfr12

Havent thrown a picture up in a while but heres the boom doing some dead ass tree picking from the other side of a creek. if you look you can see the stump we just tore out with it at the end.

View attachment 231215


----------



## ddhlakebound

treebilly said:


> I looked again end it might be a little more tricky than i thought. Still not a refusal for me but i'd hope that it changed overnight. Just say an extra prayer before bed, could be an easy clean up in the morning.



There was really no way to get above the chaos, the broken tree was hung in the tips of the smaller oak and even tied in on a 2.5" upright with a false crotch there would have been 10-15' of hickory above you. 

I actually looked at it Mon night, and it only opened up a bit more overnight. If it had come down on it's own, the job would have evaporated.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Monica1233 said:


> oh. just saw the butt log. not chipping that i guess. lol



what are the 3 x's


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

tree md said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



"Turn out the lights the party's over they say that all good things must end,"


----------



## ddhlakebound

no tree to big said:


> whats to the left to anchor to? set something up to stand it up a touch to un hang it then just pull it twords the road while you slack up the ropes that stood it up????



Thats pretty close to how it went down. Anchored to a tree to the left to keep it from going towards the house and landscape, and pulled it out of the oak and upright with a z rig. 






Had much difficulty getting the safety line isolated in the tangle, so I couldn't cinch it up tight. Once it was pulled upright and standing stable, we got the safety cinched a bit tighter, but still not all the way to the crotch.

Pulled it upright by hand, son and I pulling and a prussic to keep our gains on the 3:1. Then a notch and back cut, and cleared out of the box to pull it over. Had a small (but big enough) branch come down right where I'd been cutting from when it came completely free of the oak. It wanted to go towards the house, the safety stayed tight through the whole "fall". It came over like a feather on a thick 3" hinge, and slowly sat down on the notch, and waited patiently for another nip with the saw.











I've got video of the backcut, pull over, and featherfall, but haven't ever edited or uploaded video before.


----------



## formationrx

*....*



treebilly said:


> I looked again end it might be a little more tricky than i thought. Still not a refusal for me but i'd hope that it changed overnight. Just say an extra prayer before bed, could be an easy clean up in the morning.



lol id just shoot a rope in it tie it to my truck and take off eating a big submarine sandwich....


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



The first thing I see when I got on this AM, Thanks Larry! Good way to start the day!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I know there is a AxeMen thread, but DID YOU SEE THAT CRAP LAST NIGHT! omg, they are to freaking funny. Dude ties in with a barge rope and another goes up in all brand new gear, nice stuff too, tied to a horse, bouncing his head off branches on the way up. Gets up to 60-70 and the crew acts like he climbed Everest. EPIC! If you haven't seen this one, ya gotta!

Used my GoPro yesterday, was getting bashed with 30-40mph sustained winds, no gust, just wind. So not sure how it will look, took about 2hours of footage, so the battery lasted a lot longer than I thought. First vid will be on Dangerous Trees, just need to go to the fire station to get my poking stick. Next I will put on a rigging clinic, ya know, cuase u all need lessons, hehehe! JK
Got my hair hat for the vids, so I look like a pro. Just needs to finds me sum does teef.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> I know there is a AxeMen thread, but DID YOU SEE THAT CRAP LAST NIGHT! omg, they are to freaking funny. Dude ties in with a barge rope and another goes up in all brand new gear, nice stuff too, tied to a horse, bouncing his head off branches on the way up. Gets up to 60-70 and the crew acts like he climbed Everest. EPIC! If you haven't seen this one, ya gotta!
> 
> Used my GoPro yesterday, was getting bashed with 30-40mph sustained winds, no gust, just wind. So not sure how it will look, took about 2hours of footage, so the battery lasted a lot longer than I thought. First vid will be on Dangerous Trees, just need to go to the fire station to get my poking stick. Next I will put on a rigging clinic, ya know, cuase u all need lessons, hehehe! JK
> Got my hair hat for the vids, so I look like a pro. Just needs to finds me sum does teef.



Riggin clinic


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



That prospect's got lotsa talent


----------



## treevet

formationrx said:


> lol id just shoot a rope in it tie it to my truck and take off eating a big submarine sandwich....



Radio blarin and mayonaise drippin off yer chin beer cans rollin on the floor clangin together?


----------



## deevo

Well vacations almost over here in Florida. Got a new set of chipper knives for the chipper, and yellow jacket cutting system for the 252 as well from the Vermeer dealer in fort myers. Eddie told me to get the yellow jacket system, they look pretty good, will throw them on when I get home. Got almost all of April booked now, going to put the grcs to good use on a few big removals as well! Did disney yesterday, hanging by the pool today, then Epcot tomorrow. Love the weather here, high 80's for the last week and a half!


----------



## treeman82

Still working on phone calls. Waiting for engine on chip truck to be changed out. Talking with Southco about my new truck... more problems. Ordered a Dodge on March 5, they are saying that the C&C might not get to them until July. Might have to switch to a Ford. Unbelievable that a cab and chassis of that size could take almost 5 months to build and ship.

Supposed to go to the vo-tech center today around 12 to speak with the kids. See how that turns out.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Couple pics were showing last night on the preview.....where'd they go? Ah, it was late. I'm sure I jacked it up somehow.


----------



## dh1984

well i findly got a day off to change the seals in my rear axle on my S10. and then i got a few more parts to get for my ford ranger and i should be getting it back on the road again.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, I'm back from my most recent banning (which seems to have been for absolutely no good reason). 

I thought we were supposed to just type in our profanity, and the software would edit it out?? 

Whatever, I lost track of the main thread finally, and it's back to workie now anyway. I was kinda tempted to suggest a couple acts Judge Judy could perform instead of the one that seems to have offended her so, but I thought the better of it. Lol.

Have fun peeps...


----------



## squad143

mattfr12 said:


> Havent thrown a picture up in a while but heres the boom doing some dead ass tree picking from the other side of a creek. if you look you can see the stump we just tore out with it at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet truck.
> 
> Was that a golf course you were working on?


----------



## squad143

Not really tree related, but rope related.

Did some training with some search dogs and police service dogs today.

Getting them used to being on a harness and off the ground. A little out of their environment.






All went well. Started low and slow and worked our way up as the dogs got comfortable.

Last time, it didn't go as good. A few of them dumped their anal glands. Phewwwww-weeeeeeee!



Tonight, just puting out a few quotes and tomorrow heading into the city to do some estimates.


----------



## no tree to big

so today we were doing this monster silver maple in a back yard about 50" and at its current state was about 80' 75% of the top had been blown out of it over the years and only had a tiny bit of brush in it mostly suckers from the breaks. 3 of 4 leaders were busted off at about 8-10" diameter so this thing musta been 100+ but that's not the important part of the story! so i'm stacking up a pile of brush to drag out then all of a sudden the foreman/crew leader comes from the other side of the yard and grabs my pile and RUNS to the chipper which was parked on the street I was like wtf A-hole stole my pile( I hate people who wont gather there own chit to take to the chipper) then I see walking across the drive this chick at first I was like shes not wearing pants (or shorts) from 60 feet a way it looked like something from Victorias secret I did my best to make it out there asap but she was already a few houses down I was pissed... well, twords the end of the day when we were carting out a 50" by 3 foot thick slab of trunk she came by again and we "had" to wait for here to go by so we didn't run here over... and omg picture what college girls volleyball players wear then take about 50% of the material away!!!!!:cool2: we had kinda spread out a bit at this point maybe 15-20 feet between the three of us out there , she was talking on the phone and interrupted her conversation to say hello to the three of us separately I was the last in line and after she said hello she said thats some big wood you have there I almost dropped the cart :beauty3:


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> so today we were doing this monster silver maple in a back yard about 50" and at its current state was about 80' 75% of the top had been blown out of it over the years and only had a tiny bit of brush in it mostly suckers from the breaks. 3 of 4 leaders were busted off at about 8-10" diameter so this thing musta been 100+ but that's not the important part of the story! so i'm stacking up a pile of brush to drag out then all of a sudden the foreman/crew leader comes from the other side of the yard and grabs my pile and RUNS to the chipper which was parked on the street I was like wtf A-hole stole my pile( I hate people who wont gather there own chit to take to the chipper) then I see walking across the drive this chick at first I was like shes not wearing pants (or shorts) from 60 feet a way it looked like something from Victorias secret I did my best to make it out there asap but she was already a few houses down I was pissed... well, twords the end of the day when we were carting out a 50" by 3 foot thick slab of trunk she came by again and we "had" to wait for here to go by so we didn't run here over... and omg picture what college girls volleyball players wear then take about 50% of the material away!!!!!:cool2: we had kinda spread out a bit at this point maybe 15-20 feet between the three of us out there , she was talking on the phone and interrupted her conversation to say hello to the three of us separately I was the last in line and after she said hello she said thats some big wood you have there I almost dropped the cart :beauty3:



she said "you have a big woodie?"


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

no tree to big said:


> so today we were doing this monster silver maple in a back yard about 50" and at its current state was about 80' 75% of the top had been blown out of it over the years and only had a tiny bit of brush in it mostly suckers from the breaks. 3 of 4 leaders were busted off at about 8-10" diameter so this thing musta been 100+ but that's not the important part of the story! so i'm stacking up a pile of brush to drag out then all of a sudden the foreman/crew leader comes from the other side of the yard and grabs my pile and RUNS to the chipper which was parked on the street I was like wtf A-hole stole my pile( I hate people who wont gather there own chit to take to the chipper) then I see walking across the drive this chick at first I was like shes not wearing pants (or shorts) from 60 feet a way it looked like something from Victorias secret I did my best to make it out there asap but she was already a few houses down I was pissed... well, twords the end of the day when we were carting out a 50" by 3 foot thick slab of trunk she came by again and we "had" to wait for here to go by so we didn't run here over... and omg picture what college girls volleyball players wear then take about 50% of the material away!!!!!:cool2: we had kinda spread out a bit at this point maybe 15-20 feet between the three of us out there , she was talking on the phone and interrupted her conversation to say hello to the three of us separately I was the last in line and after she said hello she said thats some big wood you have there I almost dropped the cart :beauty3:



Pics or it didnt happen...lol


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Well, I'm back from my most recent banning (which seems to have been for absolutely no good reason).
> 
> I thought we were supposed to just type in our profanity, and the software would edit it out??
> 
> Whatever, I lost track of the main thread finally, and it's back to workie now anyway. I was kinda tempted to suggest a couple acts Judge Judy could perform instead of the one that seems to have offended her so, but I thought the better of it. Lol.
> 
> Have fun peeps...



My profanity always gets deleted, even the nudy pics?? :msp_confused:
good to see you back anyway.. how'd the paint job come out?


----------



## treevet

Few picts to share. Planted these 2 redbuds, one a weeper and top one other side of fence a purple forest pansy, 9 years ago when moved up on the hill. Lost a lot of flowers but still put on quite a show every spring. I see the upper one protecting the exposed limbs of the weeper.


----------



## treevet

Bid 8k on this big honker ded victim. Way way bigger than appears and bout quarter mile from the drive and no access side of house. Probably will get it and probably won't want to do it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Different atmosphere for sure. Put me in a semi-lurk mode. It sure was a cool thread!
So, here is the challenge, If you really like this thread, I challenge you to go to the first post and see how it started and how thing's evolved. 
Jeff 
I did go to the first and got all the way back to here.


----------



## treevet

Bid jobs yesterday while help worked on Mcycle as truck went in for a new cylinder on my Truckcraft dump insert. Over 2 years but they still gave complete warranty and took care of the cost of installation at the distributor. Very pleasantly surprised and impressed with Truckcraft.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Bid 8k on this big honker ded victim. Way way bigger than appears and bout quarter mile from the drive and no access side of house. Probably will get it and probably won't want to do it.



Nice pic, Dave. 
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> she said "you have a big woodie?"



at first that's what I thought she meant then I checked you couldn't see it :monkey:



woodsman44 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen...lol


 I wish i had pics to remind me of her every day:dribble: I think I finally found a good enough reason to get me one of those fancy camera phones


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> Bid 8k on this big honker ded victim. Way way bigger than appears and bout quarter mile from the drive and no access side of house. Probably will get it and probably won't want to do it.



you got a mini right? 
could you rig a "skyline" some how using the crane?


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice pic, Dave.
> Jeff


 

Thanks Jeff

My gm is getting married this weekend and going to SanFran for the week. If he was going to San Diego I'd have him look you up. Next time we visit the daughter I will def. find you this time. Prob in the next year.


----------



## formationrx

no tree to big said:


> so today we were doing this monster silver maple in a back yard about 50" and at its current state was about 80' 75% of the top had been blown out of it over the years and only had a tiny bit of brush in it mostly suckers from the breaks. 3 of 4 leaders were busted off at about 8-10" diameter so this thing musta been 100+ but that's not the important part of the story! so i'm stacking up a pile of brush to drag out then all of a sudden the foreman/crew leader comes from the other side of the yard and grabs my pile and RUNS to the chipper which was parked on the street I was like wtf A-hole stole my pile( I hate people who wont gather there own chit to take to the chipper) then I see walking across the drive this chick at first I was like shes not wearing pants (or shorts) from 60 feet a way it looked like something from Victorias secret I did my best to make it out there asap but she was already a few houses down I was pissed... well, twords the end of the day when we were carting out a 50" by 3 foot thick slab of trunk she came by again and we "had" to wait for here to go by so we didn't run here over... and omg picture what college girls volleyball players wear then take about 50% of the material away!!!!!:cool2: we had kinda spread out a bit at this point maybe 15-20 feet between the three of us out there , she was talking on the phone and interrupted her conversation to say hello to the three of us separately I was the last in line and after she said hello she said thats some big wood you have there I almost dropped the cart :beauty3:



chicks always love the dirty tree guy.....


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> you got a mini right?
> could you rig a "skyline" some how using the crane?



front yard is steep hill as is drive so no crano

Mini (dingo) will def. get a work out. We likely get it done in 3 days incl. the stump and stump clean up with topsoil.


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> Different atmosphere for sure. Put me in a semi-lurk mode. It sure was a cool thread!
> So, here is the challenge, If you really like this thread, I challenge you to go to the first post and see how it started and how thing's evolved.
> Jeff
> I did go to the first and got all the way back to here.



How long does that take?


----------



## treevet

I am really enjoying the dealings I have had with TreeStuff.com. Anybody else buying there? Makes sense...no hard copy catalogue and pass savings on to pro's with discounts. Very fast service.


----------



## Tree Pig

treevet said:


> I am really enjoying the dealings I have had with TreeStuff.com. Anybody else buying there? Makes sense...no hard copy catalogue and pass savings on to pro's with discounts. Very fast service.



I have had nothing but good outcomes when dealing with them.


----------



## swyman

treevet said:


> Bid jobs yesterday while help worked on Mcycle as truck went in for a new cylinder on my Truckcraft dump insert. Over 2 years but they still gave complete warranty and took care of the cost of installation at the distributor. Very pleasantly surprised and impressed with Truckcraft.



Vet, I'm a little out of the loop on the newer bikes. What is that? Kind of looks like a ducati. I ride a '99 ducati monster 900 chromo. Not a powerhouse but looks and sounds sweet! Sharp bike BTW!


----------



## Grace Tree

treevet said:


> I am really enjoying the dealings I have had with TreeStuff.com. Anybody else buying there? Makes sense...no hard copy catalogue and pass savings on to pro's with discounts. Very fast service.


Sometimes the stuff shows up next day. I've even had a couple Sat. deliveries. Never any problems.
Phil


----------



## superjunior

My groundy has been impressing the hell out of me! I've had an add in the papers forever for a climber (with no luck) but I think my young fledgeling gm might have some talent.. He is a dumb ass.. but I think with some patience and air time this might just work! Fingers crossed.. Put him up this little pine and he did pretty darn good!


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> at first that's what I thought she meant then I checked you couldn't see it :monkey:
> 
> I wish i had pics to remind me of her every day:dribble: I think I finally found a good enough reason to get me one of those fancy camera phones



Dude, your wife is gonna be pissed!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Thanks Jeff
> 
> My gm is getting married this weekend and going to SanFran for the week. If he was going to San Diego I'd have him look you up. Next time we visit the daughter I will def. find you this time. Prob in the next year.



Tell them to bring their umbrella!

Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

treevet said:


> I am really enjoying the dealings I have had with TreeStuff.com. Anybody else buying there? Makes sense...no hard copy catalogue and pass savings on to pro's with discounts. Very fast service.



Never checked them out before. Thought I got a good deal on a rope today, looked it up on their site- damn, they were $30 cheaper, oh well. Had to have it for tomorrow.


----------



## mr. holden wood

superjunior said:


> My groundy has been impressing the hell out of me! I've had an add in the papers forever for a climber (with no luck) but I think my young fledgeling gm might have some talent.. He is a dumb ass.. but I think with some patience and air time this might just work! Fingers crossed.. Put him up this little pine and he did pretty darn good!



Nice, not many greenhorns get crane time. Looks like youre still making him work a bit , how long till you get him a caritool for that saw? Never understood why guys pull a saw up and down all day long.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

I stuck my my razor saw in my wrist, had recently said I hadn't cut myself since I started keeping sports tape on my saddle, oh well just missed the vein too, guess I spoke to soon, my dentest Barter Job is turning into a career, ball moss dead wood tittious, may finish some day,

Do any of you guys use the Puma saddle, am thinking of getting one because of the price, I posted in 101 http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/197310.htm, thanks 
Paul


----------



## Slvrmple72

Been looking at it too! Looks good. Been doing good so far and may splurge even though my Weaver saddle is still in good shape. Been tying a new rope bridge out of half inch samson stablebraid each year to the two d-rings on the leg straps. I have a wideback saddle, heavy and kinda dated compared to some of the newer stuff out there. My eyes keep going back to the Petzl Sequoia though....3#!:msp_w00t:


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> I am really enjoying the dealings I have had with TreeStuff.com. Anybody else buying there? Makes sense...no hard copy catalogue and pass savings on to pro's with discounts. Very fast service.



Yes, I finally broke down and ordered a ART positioner. Thing came in like two days and was 40$ less than sherrill. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ygeoio


----------



## mattfr12

squad143 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Havent thrown a picture up in a while but heres the boom doing some dead ass tree picking from the other side of a creek. if you look you can see the stump we just tore out with it at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet truck.
> 
> Was that a golf course you were working on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a golf course but the goal is to make it like one. We have removed a few hundred dead trees so far from this property and pruned hundreds. It's twenty acres that is supposed to be like a park when done. The project will take over a year with a crew hitting it two-three days a week so far we been at it for three months.
> 
> Very well paying gig we get paid every two weeks.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vjsczk
Click to expand...


----------



## Reg

On a jobsite, do you allow time and opportunity for others to climb and fall etc or do you just do it all yourself and have them clean up?

I've always tried to be of the mindset that by teaching and spreading responsibilty is good investment for the future....in that guys will eventually get better, more appreciative and proactive over time. But lately I just dispair at the work ethic and ambition of some individuals....and am leaning towards just blasting everything down on the site and not wasting any more time trying to mentor folks.

When I was starting out at 17 I couldn't do enough to help the climbers, ask enough questions, or beg any more opportunity to climb and learn than what I did. I was truly hungry.

I work with guys now in their 20s and they've got nothing. No attitude, no hunger.

What makes it much worse is that they all bull$hit about what they've done in the past, 150ft this and that....I give them a chance and they're fkcn useless. There are so many bull$hitters in this game aye.


----------



## treeman82

Reg said:


> On a jobsite, do you allow time and opportunity for others to climb and fall etc or do you just do it all yourself and have them clean up?
> 
> I've always tried to be of the mindset that by teaching and spreading responsibilty is good investment for the future....in that guys will eventually get better, more appreciative and proactive over time. But lately I just dispair at the work ethic and ambition of some individuals....and am leaning towards just blasting everything down on the site and not wasting any more time trying to mentor folks.
> 
> When I was starting out at 17 I couldn't do enough to help the climbers, ask enough questions, or beg any more opportunity to climb and learn than what I did. I was truly hungry.
> 
> I work with guys now in their 20s and they've got nothing. No attitude, no hunger.
> 
> What makes it much worse is that they all bull$hit about what they've done in the past, 150ft this and that....I give them a chance and they're fkcn useless. There are so many bull$hitters in this game aye.




I severely dislike the big game talkers too. Goes to credibility.

I had 2 guys working with me this winter on the ground, early 20's... white guys. So I went from spanish to american guys. WOW did the production and work ethic go down. I told myself from the beginning that I would try not to kill them and I certainly did not. However these 2... wow. There were times I honestly wanted to just dump HUGE logs right on their heads. HELLO! you have work to do, put that damn cigarette and cell phone down. One of them actually worked hard... relatively speaking, but is dumber than a stump. One day I tell him to pull the truck forward 20' so that the tips of this one poplar top wouldn't brush the chipper... well he pulls it forward 150'. The other one was definately smarter, but my G-d what a lazy SOB. 
Would I try to teach the smart one how to climb? Yes, but only after he showed some more aptitude on the ground. The dumb one, I'd be too afraid he'd hang himself instead of a branch.

In all honesty, I'm gonna be 30 this summer, and can be a lazy SOB myself, however when push comes to shove if I have to get out there and work I will do it. Just I would much rather work hard in a tree than on the ground.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

treeman82 said:


> I severely dislike the big game talkers too. Goes to credibility.
> 
> I had 2 guys working with me this winter on the ground, early 20's... white guys. So I went from spanish to american guys. WOW did the production and work ethic go down. I told myself from the beginning that I would try not to kill them and I certainly did not. However these 2... wow. There were times I honestly wanted to just dump HUGE logs right on their heads. HELLO! you have work to do, put that damn cigarette and cell phone down. One of them actually worked hard... relatively speaking, but is dumber than a stump. One day I tell him to pull the truck forward 20' so that the tips of this one poplar top wouldn't brush the chipper... well he pulls it forward 150'. The other one was definately smarter, but my G-d what a lazy SOB.
> Would I try to teach the smart one how to climb? Yes, but only after he showed some more aptitude on the ground. The dumb one, I'd be too afraid he'd hang himself instead of a branch.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm gonna be 30 this summer, and can be a lazy SOB myself, however when push comes to shove if I have to get out there and work I will do it. Just I would much rather work hard in a tree than on the ground.



Thats to funny, I am 44 and a little light in the britches, and had this young guy last half a day they don't learn how to work as kids parents give them everything they get a job and talk on the phone and watch the clock. I work by my self a lot because if I got to re rake, re blow, and watch them carry out one or two sticks at a time,jumble stack it every wich way bot lose, I took one guy home at lunch had told him from7-10 per hour he was worth 3, my girl friend is better ground person, then him, actually cost me having him there, at least I can laugh about it now, wears me out to watch from in the tree, wasn't none to funny then, one log or branch all the way to the front at a time, get the dolly your wearing me out watching you,lol 
Paul


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Nice, not many greenhorns get crane time. Looks like youre still making him work a bit , how long till you get him a caritool for that saw? Never understood why guys pull a saw up and down all day long.



Never understood how anyone wants saw close to their bodyoke: I prefer mine just below my feet and the ability to drop saw and move in a freak event. Had some big wood once peel around, would of broke my leg if i had to mess with puttin saw on hip. Instead i dropped and moved. Of course it peeled from too weak of saw, too short of bar but that was way back in the homelight days of asplundh. Still; things can happen, being able to drop saw below feet and move imo makes sense.
Also, moving I find easier without saw on my body but to each his own i suppose.


----------



## formationrx

Reg said:


> On a jobsite, do you allow time and opportunity for others to climb and fall etc or do you just do it all yourself and have them clean up?
> 
> I've always tried to be of the mindset that by teaching and spreading responsibilty is good investment for the future....in that guys will eventually get better, more appreciative and proactive over time. But lately I just dispair at the work ethic and ambition of some individuals....and am leaning towards just blasting everything down on the site and not wasting any more time trying to mentor folks.
> 
> When I was starting out at 17 I couldn't do enough to help the climbers, ask enough questions, or beg any more opportunity to climb and learn than what I did. I was truly hungry.
> 
> I work with guys now in their 20s and they've got nothing. No attitude, no hunger.
> 
> What makes it much worse is that they all bull$hit about what they've done in the past, 150ft this and that....I give them a chance and they're fkcn useless. There are so many bull$hitters in this game aye.



if people BS too much... dont bust ass... and dont improve they are history... hell i dont even shake their hand until they earn it... i dont give a #### where they are from or what color they are... good workers are always rare.... most new hires focus on doing the least and getting the most $ out of me.... for me everyone learns to climb at some point... there is a safety issue here... if someone needs a rescue at least one person on the ground must have the "know how" to go up that ###### tree... bottom line is if they want their stripes they are going to earn their stripes....


----------



## treevet

swyman said:


> Vet, I'm a little out of the loop on the newer bikes. What is that? Kind of looks like a ducati. I ride a '99 ducati monster 900 chromo. Not a powerhouse but looks and sounds sweet! Sharp bike BTW!



It is a Triumph Speed Triple, 137 hp, 3cyl. It is my 4th one. Had a 98, 01, 05 and this a 11. All got new mills and technology. This one they moved the engine forward a little giving a huge improvement in handling imo.

If not these I would own a Monster. VERY nice bike.


----------



## treevet

mattfr12 said:


> Yes, I finally broke down and ordered a ART positioner. Thing came in like two days and was 40$ less than sherrill.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ygeoio



Me, I am gonna shop in the Sherrill catalogue...buy from Luke at http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zPFaK9tFaHHdAARLA&sig2=tEcItoyy27Rzp0gItSW6uQ


----------



## treevet

superjunior said:


> My groundy has been impressing the hell out of me! I've had an add in the papers forever for a climber (with no luck) but I think my young fledgeling gm might have some talent.. He is a dumb ass.. but I think with some patience and air time this might just work! Fingers crossed.. Put him up this little pine and he did pretty darn good!



Hate to agree with Woodie on anything but I don't get the low hanging saw. Get stuck in crotches all the time and time it takes to pull up each time? 

But nice clean looking cuts on stem.


----------



## superjunior

mr. holden wood said:


> Nice, not many greenhorns get crane time. Looks like youre still making him work a bit , how long till you get him a caritool for that saw? Never understood why guys pull a saw up and down all day long.



That's the saw strap he chose. I use the bungy one with the ring in the middle that gives me the option of dropping it down or hooking it up close. Over time he'll figure out what works best for him, he is stubborn (sp?) so I'll let him figure it out


----------



## treevet

superjunior said:


> That's the saw strap he chose. I use the bungy one with the ring in the middle that gives me the option of dropping it down or hooking it up close. Over time he'll figure out what works best for him, he is stubborn (sp?) so I'll let him figure it out



stubborn is a good quality in a treeman


----------



## treeman82

So far not so good. Bid 5 pines and a willow a couple of weeks ago for this landscaper I know. He assured me that the client wanted me to do the job. 5 pines were for the neighbor, and the willow was for the client, they were to split the cost on the pines. I bid $6,500 for everything. Got an e-mail just now stating that she would like me to re-quote the willow as a stand alone, but the neighbor got a quote which according to the client is ridiculously cheap, and that's who they will go with. My response of course was that she should just have the neighbor's people do the willow tree if they are properly insured and reputable, because I won't be able to compete with what they can do it for given the cost of wood removal.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> squad143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a golf course but the goal is to make it like one. We have removed a few hundred dead trees so far from this property and pruned hundreds. It's twenty acres that is supposed to be like a park when done. The project will take over a year with a crew hitting it two-three days a week so far we been at it for three months.
> 
> Very well paying gig we get paid every two weeks.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vjsczk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy there Mad Dog. I dunno if that thing was made for pulling stumps, might want to get some horses for that.
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> On a jobsite, do you allow time and opportunity for others to climb and fall etc or do you just do it all yourself and have them clean up?
> 
> I've always tried to be of the mindset that by teaching and spreading responsibilty is good investment for the future....in that guys will eventually get better, more appreciative and proactive over time. But lately I just dispair at the work ethic and ambition of some individuals....and am leaning towards just blasting everything down on the site and not wasting any more time trying to mentor folks.
> 
> When I was starting out at 17 I couldn't do enough to help the climbers, ask enough questions, or beg any more opportunity to climb and learn than what I did. I was truly hungry.
> 
> I work with guys now in their 20s and they've got nothing. No attitude, no hunger.
> 
> What makes it much worse is that they all bull$hit about what they've done in the past, 150ft this and that....I give them a chance and they're fkcn useless. There are so many bull$hitters in this game aye.



Yor Reg, deys not.

It kinda sounds like you are Drunk Reg when you are typing but I got the " proactive/reactive" thing you said.

We come out of the womb reactive, proactive is thinking outside your own box. They claim its better to be proactive but I think its better to have a controlled balance of both.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Saw this bad boy trimming trees in along the power lines behind my brother's place today. ####er was loud.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Reg said:


> On a jobsite, do you allow time and opportunity for others to climb and fall etc or do you just do it all yourself and have them clean up?
> 
> I've always tried to be of the mindset that by teaching and spreading responsibilty is good investment for the future....in that guys will eventually get better, more appreciative and proactive over time. But lately I just dispair at the work ethic and ambition of some individuals....and am leaning towards just blasting everything down on the site and not wasting any more time trying to mentor folks.
> 
> When I was starting out at 17 I couldn't do enough to help the climbers, ask enough questions, or beg any more opportunity to climb and learn than what I did. I was truly hungry.
> 
> I work with guys now in their 20s and they've got nothing. No attitude, no hunger.
> 
> What makes it much worse is that they all bull$hit about what they've done in the past, 150ft this and that....I give them a chance and they're fkcn useless. There are so many bull$hitters in this game aye.



Reg, I do all the climbing myself, my GM is a very hard worker, he likes being a GM and dont want to climb. 

He does most of the clean up before Im on the ground...I help him with the chipping though, because I want to have good communication with him while Im up in the tree
and dont want to try to yell over the chipper when I need something


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Hate to agree with Woodie on anything but I don't get the low hanging saw. Get stuck in crotches all the time and time it takes to pull up each time?
> 
> But nice clean looking cuts on stem.



Lol well you both luv dem stihls and they love getting hung up," when their running" :hmm3grin2orange: By the way, I rarely hang up but then really it's preference and does not matter to overall performance in a tree. Woody has one way vision, thinks them stubs I leave are foot rests lol, maybe he knows nothing about natural rigging I only have one ground dude usually so I get my wrap on those stubs and lower while groundy steers clear but to each his own.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy there Mad Dog. I dunno if that thing was made for pulling stumps, might want to get some horses for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All depends how it's done. If your causing a rapid release of energy then no you shouldn't do it. Ropes and pulleys then the winch for power.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gkxajv
Click to expand...


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, your wife is gonna be pissed!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



why because I'm checking out the hot chicks or because my wood is so small you cant see it :msp_ohmy:

no wife so no worries haha


----------



## lostcoastland

Nailsbeats said:


> I'm going over to a good friends house to grind 6 or so stumps for him. Been grinding a lot lately since getting into it late last year, seems to be a nice filler just sending it out for a day here and there running all over the place. It locks in the complete on the spot removals nicely too. People are liking the fact that I can get anywhere/anytime with no ruts.
> 
> It's bull work that reminds me of wrestling again so when it pushes back I just push it harder, lock the mind out sweat and burn. That's why I like treework primarily, the other stuff is details.
> 
> Had some "technical" lol, removal jobs come through lately. Plenty of GRCS work.
> 
> Took out a good size Silver Maple yesterday with just the dump truck. Plywood layed down and straight bull work again. Lift to load everthing, rip the big blocks and muscle them up too. Old school.
> 
> The shop is full of saws to sharpen so I better get on it, have a good Sunday guys.




I'm working for a guy with a lift gate , it's really really awesome..After you get really ripped lifting logs all day you can finish up with the lift gate..wheelbarrows full of stumpgrindings, and the walk behind stumpgrinders go right in..


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Went to 4 hr tree seminar put on by City Arborist, is geared to give basic knowledge of proper prunning and to qualify to get City Tree Maintenence license, already have the license and the Aborist cert fills the prerequisite but went because it said street tree removal demonstration, lane closure and side walk right of access permits, proper flag,cone placement,pedestrian,etc etc 
was a little 12-15" dead cedar elm tag line, had mentioned rigging demo in mailer,oh well, did go over the new tree presevation ordenance and new requirements for theTree Maint. Lic. they had talked last year about making the CA mandetory for liicense but it didnt pass, they did up the CEU's and added mandetory ins. mentioned that they were doing more inforcement of having Lic. but is still a basic traffic ticket,oh well, the owner doing the demo said he was hiring and gave me his card they have city contract, mentioned 20 per hour + benifits, said 50-70 hrs a week with over time, was looking forward to going back to Colorado this summer and fall, beautiful up there, but can make more here and cost of living is cheaper here, probably just the kid in me wants to go anyway, told girl friend sell every thing and get a RV. Midlife insanity?
View attachment 231433

View attachment 231434

View attachment 231435

Paul
PS how do you post pictures with out the link? Got PM's Thanks Treevet and Formationrx


----------



## treevet

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Went to 4 hr tree seminar put on by City Arborist, is geared to give basic knowledge of proper prunning and to qualify to get City Tree Maintenence license, already have the license and the Aborist cert fills the prerequisite but went because it said street tree removal demonstration, lane closure and side walk right of access permits, proper flag,cone placement,pedestrian,etc etc
> was a little 12-15" dead cedar elm tag line, had mentioned rigging demo in mailer,oh well, did go over the new tree presevation ordenance and new requirements for theTree Maint. Lic. they had talked last year about making the CA mandetory for liicense but it didnt pass, they did up the CEU's and added mandetory ins. mentioned that they were doing more inforcement of having Lic. but is still a basic traffic ticket,oh well, the owner doing the demo said he was hiring and gave me his card they have city contract, mentioned 20 per hour + benifits, said 50-70 hrs a week with over time, was looking forward to going back to Colorado this summer and fall, beautiful up there, but can make more here and cost of living is cheaper here, probably just the kid in me wants to go anyway, told girl friend sell every thing and get a RV. Midlife insanity?
> View attachment 231433
> 
> View attachment 231434
> 
> View attachment 231435
> 
> Paul
> PS how do you post pictures with out the link?



I'll give it a go


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

TreeVet, Nice big pictures What am I missing to load them like that,
Paul


----------



## sgreanbeans

Reg said:


> I work with guys now in their 20s and they've got nothing. No attitude, no hunger.
> 
> What makes it much worse is that they all bull$hit about what they've done in the past, 150ft this and that....I give them a chance and they're fkcn useless. There are so many bull$hitters in this game aye.



That is so true. I have hired guys that where the "top" guy at wherever they came from. "when's lunch" "what time we getting off, gotta pic up my girlfriend at the mall" crap like that. Had one guy claim he was certified thru Davey, sent him on a pin oak prune, he pruned the deadwood out of the deadwood, nice cuts and everything. I asked him why he didn't finish. "I'm done?" Then I pointed out the 8" dia 20ft long completely dead chunk at the very top. Sent up another guy, he starts laughing, sends it down. First guy had been there and actually worked the branch, that was obviously totally dead. He pruned multiple spots on the thing! Then u get guys who complain about money," man I got bills to pay" Then they are late, hungover and broke on Monday. Or u get the guys who wont leave the trunk when in the tree, everything has to be rigged from there. Tell me all their conquest, so I think what I throw at them should be simple if that is the case, then they freeze. Had another guy, we pull up on a job, BIG pin oak removal, this guy is supposed to be s superstar, first thing he says, in front of the HO of course "how the Fck are we going to do this?"


----------



## treevet

ROPECLIMBER said:


> TreeVet, Nice big pictures What am I missing to load them like that,
> Paul



I will pm you Paul


----------



## swyman

*Have a response to MD!*

Went to Hooters last summer after a job and they were doing a car wash so I pulled the truck and chipper up and they loved it..... so did I! I opened the hood so it would be easy for them to wash it and next thing I know this chick jumps up on the tire and starts washing the windshield. I guess you can tell I am getting older as I was worried she was going to slip and fall but I did get to help her down 

View attachment 231495


----------



## tree md

well I did my big old stub today and ground the stump. I'm a little peeved as I am setting here waiting to get paid so I can go do one more stump and finish up on another job. We had a plan for his FIL, who lives next door to pay me... Nobody home next door and nobody answering my calls. This kind of crap pisses me off.

Anyway, finished in 2 hours instead of the hour and a half I had planned on. Mostly because we have been dragging our feet waiting for someone to show up and pay us. 660 is cutting like a beast. Love that saw. Total work horse.


----------



## Toddppm

swyman said:


> Went to Hooters last summer after a job and they were doing a car wash so I pulled the truck and chipper up and they loved it..... so did I! I opened the hood so it would be easy for them to wash it and next thing I know this chick jumps up on the tire and starts washing the windshield. I guess you can tell I am getting older as I was worried she was going to slip and fall but I did get to help her down
> 
> View attachment 231495



We need a really really really like button :msp_razz:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I ground seven stumps this morning then went to look at a lot clearing job. While I was there, the home owner across the road saw my stump grinder in the dump trailer and had me do 3 stumps there. 

2 more jobs to bid this evening.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/231495d1333127308-imag0062-jpg











Finally Thanks Dave, and Thanks Swyman, what a great waitress to practice embed on, pun intended, lol
Paul


----------



## SIWEL

After bidding a couple jobs, we started working on one of our trucks. The last snow storm it thru a rod. We decided to buy a replacement motor and do some work to it while its in the shop. It has been planned that it was going to get a flat bed dump, new fenders, radiator support and we are going to paint the truck. So we have the bed off, and we are prepping the frame to paint it with POR15. View attachment 231506
View attachment 231507


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> well I did my big old stub today and ground the stump. I'm a little peeved as I am setting here waiting to get paid so I can go do one more stump and finish up on another job. We had a plan for his FIL, who lives next door to pay me... Nobody home next door and nobody answering my calls. This kind of crap pisses me off.
> 
> Anyway, finished in 2 hours instead of the hour and a half I had planned on. Mostly because we have been dragging our feet waiting for someone to show up and pay us. 660 is cutting like a beast. Love that saw. Total work horse.



nice straight arrow cuts!


----------



## treevet

ROPECLIMBER said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/231495d1333127308-imag0062-jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Thanks Dave, and Thanks Swyman, what a great waitress to practice embed on, pun intended, lol
> Paul



I think those boobs were in Cool Hand Luke?


----------



## treeman82

A relatively quiet day for the most part. Picked up my 020, and a new reel of chain from the saw shop. Checked on my truck, still no engine... allegedly they towed it after I was there and will be putting the new engine in this weekend. Dropped off money that I owed to a sub... I owed him $200, he wanted $300 so I was procrastinating, dropped it off and heard him #####ing a few hours later. I don't like greedy people :censored: Helped a good friend at his house with some busted branches. Came home to find that the cab and chassis for my new truck is on its way to Southco to get the body put on. Definately looking forward to having a nice, new chip truck this summer.


----------



## tree md

Sick as a dog. Everyone around me has had a cold. Guess it was unavoidable my catching it. Unfortunately, I don't have the option of taking a sick day. Bills to pay and my guys need to work. Wish I could leave them alone to grind stumps but I don't feel comfortable 
enough to leave them alone with my machine yet. And neither of them are skilled enough with a chainsaw yet to leave them alone with a 660. I'm trying to teach them how to grind stumps but they are so dam slow at it I get frustrated and just take over and do it myself... I have been at this a long time and know how long a task is supposed to take. When it starts taking too long I get aggravated. Maybe i'll get lucky and hit the lotto jackpot this weekend and never have to worry about grinding stumps again... 

Just feeling a little burnt out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I wait until Friday evening to say it was a good week. LOL. 
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Md ,going around here too,thought it was allergies but now got the sh!t$ too been dragging since wensday, thought I could sweat it out, 
the manual sweep SG is an aquired skill like flying a helicopter average guys don't have the ear for the tip speed, sounds like you still kicked butt and took names even sick, 
Paul


----------



## Reg

A job from last week, which was kinda sprung on us by the HO. We’d originally turned up expecting to remove a couple similar around the back of the property....but upon arrival they said its either the two at the front or nothing today.

A pretty uncomplicated job but still not much margin for error i.e. on the very first limb (not on video), upon safely lowering it to the ground Sean inexplicably steers the butt towards the wires upon touchdown sending a big wave up the rigging line bringing it to within feet of the wires....just not thinking. After that he did fine.

Switch your youtube settings to HD: Fir removal over wires - YouTube


----------



## bootboy

Huge fan of the videos Reg. I've watched em all, a couple of them many times. Not to kiss up, but your vids are part of the reason I've gotten into climbing. Keep up the narration. Thanks.


----------



## arborjockey

treeman82 said:


> A relatively quiet day for the most part. Picked up my 020, and a new reel of chain from the saw shop. Checked on my truck, still no engine... allegedly they towed it after I was there and will be putting the new engine in this weekend. Dropped off money that I owed to a sub... I owed him $200, he wanted $300 so I was procrastinating, dropped it off and heard him #####ing a few hours later. I don't like greedy people :censored: Helped a good friend at his house with some busted branches. Came home to find that the cab and chassis for my new truck is on its way to Southco to get the body put on. Definately looking forward to having a nice, new chip truck this summer.



$100 more towards the paint job. Not paying the bills helps pay the bills. Peter told Paul. If you owed it to him how is it that he's greedy. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Working a few big pin oaks, having a blast, big room for big runs! Its nice when you are on big ones and you can let them run all the way with no worries, only problem is the material, they have SO MUCH BRUSH! I love lettin them run to the ground, timing the swing so it land safly away from the LZ, some were at the perfect angle to set them right over at the bucking spot. HO wants all the wood but the trunks, sweet, paying us to cut it into manageable chunks. I don't think they realize how much wood they are taking on. We are only half way thru the big one ( we had a maple too, it was toast by yesterday am) and u can barley see the side of their house! Had my FIL out to help cut everything up. Man he is a trooper, at 75, guy can still out work most men. All day long he went, non stop, buzzing every thing we put in front of him. I don't let him run a saw to much unless it is at home, as he like to cut everything real small. Well this job was perfect for him. I bought him a echo cs-400 (so he would quit grabbing my saws for firewood!) It is going to take longer than I thought, which sucks, we don't have much room for material so we have to stop and clean the site every couple of hours. We work it as it comes down, but it going so fast and their is so much, that the groundies just cant keep up. Its cool tho, we are a block down from a old school, 3rd gen hardware store that is a pretty big stihl dealer. Lots of peeps coming to get cards and such. Lots of spectators, so we try and put on a show. Got some good vid footage, will get some more today. While all this is going on, I am averaging 20 calls a day. I am telling u guys, JPS is right, phone books are history, since I dropped out and put that money into the digital media stuff, it has exploded. Jeff was right, I am super busy, work all day, bid all night, bids from 130 today till dark, up and out at the crack,bids all day manyana. When this kid takes over, he should have a stack of work to do for the rest of the year.


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


> A job from last week, which was kinda sprung on us by the HO. We’d originally turned up expecting to remove a couple similar around the back of the property....but upon arrival they said its either the two at the front or nothing today.
> 
> A pretty uncomplicated job but still not much margin for error i.e. on the very first limb (not on video), upon safely lowering it to the ground Sean inexplicably steers the butt towards the wires upon touchdown sending a big wave up the rigging line bringing it to within feet of the wires....just not thinking. After that he did fine.
> 
> Switch your youtube settings to HD: Fir removal over wires - YouTube



Nice vid Reg. Saw sounds much more realistic with new mic. Running the RW even on a td with spikes? What do you see as the advantages of that? No need to have a system you can pull your self up and descend on srt is there, with spikes on?

At 8:50 or thereabouts you seem uncertain whether or not to ruin the vid with a one hand cut while pushing the notched and back cut log off the stem. I say...go ahead and one hand...much much safer than having it do a balancing act to be politically correct esp. with a highly experienced td man. No chance at all of saw kick back as the k.b. quadrant of bar is exposed to absolutely nothing.

Me...I would one hand every one of those log pieces taking pieces I could get my non cutting hand above the balance point of the log to push and keep it from doing a slide into second base resulting in the top of the piece coming back at me. Much safer and faster than the notch...back cut....turn the saw off...all with 2 hands while the piece balances precariously on absolutely no or little holding wood and you take time to put the saw away...hanging way below you...then you finally push it off risking it 

turning sideways in the notch (I know I saw you sight it on the ms200...but they can still turn)_ and deflect off the limb you left below.

Don't take offense. I assume you put these vids up for some dialogue. I also would not use such thick chokers for your knotless rigging. I would choose a thinner one that would bite better on those thin light branches.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Me...I would one hand every one of those log pieces taking pieces I could get my non cutting hand above the balance point of the log to push and keep it from doing a slide into second base resulting in the top of the piece coming back at me. Much safer and faster than the notch...back cut....turn the saw off...all with 2 hands while the piece balances precariously on absolutely no or little holding wood and you take time to put the saw away...hanging way below you...then you finally push it off risking it



Though we both know how much I hate to agree with you :hmm3grin2orange: I gotta admit this is still how I take a spar down in most cases. In Reg's instance, with a longer piece, I see the usefulness of a notch, especially if the equipment is set up for big pieces. Nine times out of ten I just chunk 3-4 foot sections, no notch, one hand on the saw, the other balancing the piece. I wouldn't advise it to a newb, as it does have it's dangers, but that's how I was taught and I've never seen it go bad.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Though we both know how much I hate to agree with you :hmm3grin2orange: I gotta admit this is still how I take a spar down in most cases. In Reg's instance, with a longer piece, I see the usefulness of a notch, especially if the equipment is set up for big pieces. Nine times out of ten I just chunk 3-4 foot sections, no notch, one hand on the saw, the other balancing the piece. I wouldn't advise it to a newb, as it does have it's dangers, but that's how I was taught and I've never seen it go bad.



seen plenty of notched logs turn sideways tho? Esp. if they catch on a knot in the holding wood.

Cutting chunks too big to push over I still use that tech. Cut down on an angle (less than 45 degrees) ...get almost thru the piece prior to it pinching the bar...stop cutting and insert 2 or 3 twigs...resume cutting and at end of cut ...accelorate the saw and push with non cutting hand.

Piece will slide right off like on skate boards. NOT for the novice, not even for the less than highly experienced. Done it thousands of times and even with 090.


----------



## superjunior

My saw place called me yesterday and said expected delivery date on the t540xp is aug 1.. Told him to order it anyway, gotta see what all the fuss is about..


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> seen plenty of notched logs turn sideways tho? Esp. if they catch on a knot in the holding wood.
> 
> Cutting chunks too big to push over I still use that tech. Cut down on an angle (less than 45 degrees) ...get almost thru the piece prior to it pinching the bar...stop cutting and insert 2 or 3 twigs...resume cutting and at end of cut ...accelorate the saw and push with non cutting hand.
> 
> Piece will slide right off like on skate boards. NOT for the novice, not even for the less than highly experienced. Done it thousands of times and even with 090.



There are a lot of factors that come into play when deciding how to take down a spar. Mds almost always rigs so he can take pieces big enough to make lifting with the green steiner worthwhile. When I climb on a crew with 3-4 ground guys I cut them in sizes that can be lifted by one or two guys. Obviously the ground terrain and obstacles affect the decision as well.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> There are a lot of factors that come into play when deciding how to take down a spar. Mds almost always rigs so he can take pieces big enough to make lifting with the green steiner worthwhile. When I climb on a crew with 3-4 ground guys I cut them in sizes that can be lifted by one or two guys. Obviously the ground terrain and obstacles affect the decision as well.



Green Steiner lol :hmm3grin2orange:

I can't ever recall even vaguely giving a schit what size they are for the groundy. Just trying to do the td as quickly while safely and efficiently as poss. Let they (him and Dingo) worry bout how to get it outta there.

Have a good day Chris...off to the grind.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did a small paper birch removal thur and ground 7 stumps.







Friday, I went out to grind 18 stumps, and the dam $300 belt on the stumper stripped off all the teeth on it when I was about 1/3 done.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Green Steiner lol :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I can't ever recall even vaguely giving a schit what size they are for the groundy. Just trying to do the td as quickly while safely and efficiently as poss. Let they (him and Dingo) worry bout how to get it outta there.
> 
> Have a good day Chris...off to the grind.



That's cause you're an ash-whole. :hmm3grin2orange: Gotta get movin' myself here in a minute.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> Green Steiner lol :hmm3grin2orange:



Md has a steiner hiding in his closet!


----------



## treeman82

arborjockey said:


> $100 more towards the paint job. Not paying the bills helps pay the bills. Peter told Paul. If you owed it to him how is it that he's greedy. :msp_sneaky:



He hauled wood for me on a job about a month ago. We had agreed before hand on a price, and I paid him that amount upon completion. However, he was supposed to be using dumpsters at a cost of $200 each. I informed him that if he required an additional dumpster over what he originally anticipated that I would cover the cost of it. Ultimately he wound up trucking the wood out on his own, which is not my problem, though he did truck out the equivalent of 3 cans, so being a man of my word I owed him $200, rather than the $300 that he wanted. There's been plenty of times that I have come up short working for him, and he never offered to cough up any more money... I was rather pissed that he would ask for any more than what was agreed upon.


----------



## tree MDS

Had a good week. Equipment and crew are all back working nicely. What a pleasure working with these guys. Got another nice week coming up. Treework is a breeze these days it seems. I mean after all, I am The MDS. lol. 

Had a guy tip me $500 for a couple easy extras the other day. He had asked me if I wanted more for doing them and I said no, $2000 was plenty for the day. He comes out with a $2500 check and says he would recommend me to anyone. Gotta love people like that, wish there were more of em!

Guy at southco says the new metal for the bucket should be getting painted monday, and shipped out at some point next week. I think I may take a little break from the painting projects for a bit, and just stick them in the shop for a while. There are some more trees I gotta shake down first.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its always nice when a customer appricates what you do and they give you a little more. Makes you feel good.

Looked at a maple tree in the city yesturday. It was half dead and the lady didnt want to spend the money to plant a new tree if she removed the dying maple. She just wanted to trim it. Funny thing was this lady drivrs a 300 series mercedes. Wtf cheap ###. Talked to the city arborist about getting a permit, and the tree was already on his hit list for removal. The city has a program that they will replace the tree including grinding the stump for $50.00. After I told her it was gonna cost her $50 instead of the $200 she said remove it. All she cared about was her car. Didnt care a limb could fall and hurt someone on the sidewalk. I just dont get people.


----------



## Reg

treevet said:


> Nice vid Reg. Saw sounds much more realistic with new mic. Running the RW even on a td with spikes? What do you see as the advantages of that? No need to have a system you can pull your self up and descend on srt is there, with spikes on?
> 
> At 8:50 or thereabouts you seem uncertain whether or not to ruin the vid with a one hand cut while pushing the notched and back cut log off the stem. I say...go ahead and one hand...much much safer than having it do a balancing act to be politically correct esp. with a highly experienced td man. No chance at all of saw kick back as the k.b. quadrant of bar is exposed to absolutely nothing.
> 
> Me...I would one hand every one of those log pieces taking pieces I could get my non cutting hand above the balance point of the log to push and keep it from doing a slide into second base resulting in the top of the piece coming back at me. Much safer and faster than the notch...back cut....turn the saw off...all with 2 hands while the piece balances precariously on absolutely no or little holding wood and you take time to put the saw away...hanging way below you...then you finally push it off risking it
> 
> turning sideways in the notch (I know I saw you sight it on the ms200...but they can still turn)_ and deflect off the limb you left below.
> 
> Don't take offense. I assume you put these vids up for some dialogue. I also would not use such thick chokers for your knotless rigging. I would choose a thinner one that would bite better on those thin light branches.



Dave, I use the wrench-SRT on most anything over 40ft....for me, its just faster.

On this occassion it was redundant most of the time as I just used the spurs and flip line to move up when I needed to. My longest climbling is a little over 200ft, so I would've made it to the ground on that high tie-in using DdRT in an emergency. Also, it doesn't matter if evern my line gets snagged or trapped or even purposely tied off down at the base I can still decend if I need to. Lastly, I was tied in in above the rigging, so I didn't need to be concerned about my climbline and rigging sling wearing on each other.

Your right about that log at the end, purely for the cameras, I wouldn't normally dik around like that. Had to do about another 10 x 8 footers thereafter before we could fall it....all undermining, pretty staight forward.

I have some light slings but I save them for best.....not so much worried about anything ever escaping the ones on the vid. I personally prefer knots but notice that KRAB is supersized also (twice the norm), so the guys on the ground find it much faster to undo than a knot, especially if they wearing gloves.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Md has a steiner hiding in his closet!



lol....how does he fit it in there with Blakesmaster in there (in the closet :msp_biggrin as well?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> lol....how does he fit it in there with Blakesmaster in there (in the closet :msp_biggrin as well?



For someone as sensitive as yourself, you sure like to throw out a lot of jabs. just an observation..


----------



## arborjockey

treeman82 said:


> He hauled wood for me on a job about a month ago. We had agreed before hand on a price, and I paid him that amount upon completion. However, he was supposed to be using dumpsters at a cost of $200 each. I informed him that if he required an additional dumpster over what he originally anticipated that I would cover the cost of it. Ultimately he wound up trucking the wood out on his own, which is not my problem, though he did truck out the equivalent of 3 cans, so being a man of my word I owed him $200, rather than the $300 that he wanted. There's been plenty of times that I have come up short working for him, and he never offered to cough up any more money... I was rather pissed that he would ask for any more than what was agreed upon.



I had just got off another forum about pay. How owners tell the climbers how slow work is,insurance, w..c.,taxes, and the last customer didn't pay. All while he sits in his brand new truck with seat heater on. If agreed at $200, $200 it is.

Nice move Treevet. On the big slabs, say 4'-5' plus my boss uses metal dowels sometimes. Back cut almost all the way, set in a wedge, use your saw to clean out gap, and the set in 2 dowels. Finsh cut and push off with 1 finger. My ticket is a deep face cut. 75% in or more in. With a xtremly open\wide face. Slight back cut and the forward weight of the piece sends it over. Angles of the dangles. In actuality we take what the tree gives us. Technique fallows that. Anything tree wise going on in the natti around May? Gunna visit an old friend in Loveland.


----------



## tree md

Just got called out on a huge elm that had a limb fail and took out the AC unit. Put a pretty good price on it but they are waiting on one other guy to come put a bid on it in the next hour or so. I'm kind of in limbo around the corner at a friend's house in the city. If they give me the go ahead I'm going to start it today. Still sick as a dog...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> For someone as sensitive as yourself, you sure like to throw out a lot of jabs. just an observation..



what happened to "just sayin" lol
(
didn't we just get punted for a few days for "observations"? :-(


----------



## treevet

arborjockey said:


> I had just got off another forum about pay. How owners tell the climbers how slow work is,insurance, w..c.,taxes, and the last customer didn't pay. All while he sits in his brand new truck with seat heater on. If agreed at $200, $200 it is.
> 
> Nice move Treevet. On the big slabs, say 4'-5' plus my boss uses metal dowels sometimes. Back cut almost all the way, set in a wedge, use your saw to clean out gap, and the set in 2 dowels. Finsh cut and push off with 1 finger. My ticket is a deep face cut. 75% in or more in. With a xtremly open\wide face. Slight back cut and the forward weight of the piece sends it over. Angles of the dangles. In actuality we take what the tree gives us. Technique fallows that. Anything tree wise going on in the natti around May? Gunna visit an old friend in Loveland.



Gimme a call aj. Bidding a job in loveland tomorrow and got a mcycle ridin bud in Loveland . Beautiful area with lots of space.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> what happened to "just sayin" lol
> (
> didn't we just get punted for a few days for "observations"? :-(



No, the banning was for suggesting that you, Eddie, and a couple of other members thoroughly enjoy partaking in a good "Thirsty Thursday". Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> No, the banning was for suggesting that you, Eddie, and a couple of other members thoroughly enjoy partaking in a good "Thirsty Thursday". Lol.



3a. 

opaque - definition of opaque by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> 3a.
> 
> opaque - definition of opaque by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



Kinda an inside joke.

I have to be careful. Apparently Judge Judy thinks this place is supposed to be G rated.. like they're gonna market it to Disney, or some ####!! LOL!


----------



## treeman82

arborjockey said:


> I had just got off another forum about pay. How owners tell the climbers how slow work is,insurance, w..c.,taxes, and the last customer didn't pay. All while he sits in his brand new truck with seat heater on. If agreed at $200, $200 it is.
> 
> .



We agreed that he would haul the wood out for $1,000... he figured it would be 2 cans plus a couple of truckloads. I offered to cover the cost of a 3rd can should it be required. He took 3 cans worth out.... maybe. On small trucks its hard to tell cans vs. trucks. When he finished I gave him the $1,000 plus the client gave me a $200 tip which I split with him... so he got $100 extra. I got $200, crane op got $150, and all the groundies got $50 each, but this guy got nothing (or so he said), so I split mine with him. Then he asked me for $300 for the extra can... meaning he would make $100 on the deal.... which is something I never agreed to... heck, I didn't have to offer to cover the cost of the third can... but it was the right thing to do in my mind. His asking to make $100 on it though really pissed me off.


----------



## bootboy

70' 3 stem poplar. 4 hours to get it all down.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I cant get my fire for sale piled up any higher with the skid loader, so I bought a hay elevator so I should be able to pile it about 18 feet high now. Got to do a few mods to it, but should work great. Paid $500 for it, came with a gas, and electric motor.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Kinda an inside joke.
> 
> I have to be careful. Apparently Judge Judy thinks this place is supposed to be G rated.. like they're gonna market it to Disney, or some ####!! LOL!



Uhhhhh ohhhh...complainin bout site moderation

2 weeks in da pokey


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> I cant get my fire for sale piled up any higher with the skid loader, so I bought a hay elevator so I should be able to pile it about 18 feet high now. Got to do a few mods to it, but should work great. Paid $500 for it, came with a gas, and electric motor.



Great buy. I shopped for a farm conveyor for half a year prior to buying my 20' Timberwolf for about 7k I think. Couldn't find one. If you sell a lot of f wood ya gotta have a conveyor or you will hate splitting.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Uhhhhh ohhhh...complainin bout site moderation
> 
> 2 weeks in da pokey



Psst.. whatever.


----------



## superjunior

treevet said:


> Great buy. I shopped for a farm conveyor for half a year prior to buying my 20' Timberwolf for about 7k I think. Couldn't find one. If you sell a lot of f wood ya gotta have a conveyor or you will hate splitting.



Starting to wonder where 2tree shops.. Got his grinder for practically free.. and a conveyer for 5 bills??... Me thinks 2tree is buyin "hot" stuff... :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, and here's a truck and chipper pic. Any of you bastards that were busting my ass back there are more than welcome to put up a pic of yours (lol).
View attachment 231698


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Oh, and here's a truck and chipper pic. Any of you bastards that were busting my ass back there are more than welcome to put up a pic of yours (lol).
> View attachment 231698



pickin up my freshly fabbed and painted chipper truck tomorrow - pics are a comin..


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Kinda an inside joke.
> 
> I have to be careful. Apparently Judge Judy thinks this place is supposed to be G rated.. like they're gonna market it to Disney, or some ####!! LOL!



I agree 100% MDS this is suppose to be a Comm Tree forum meaning we are all adults, they would be better off putting an Adult Content Warning on it then expecting a bunch of Heathenistic Pagen Tree workers to act like sunday school teachers


----------



## superjunior

*Here ya go Blakes..*

When I used to bottle


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> Starting to wonder where 2tree shops.. Got his grinder for practically free.. and a conveyer for 5 bills??... Me thinks 2tree is buyin "hot" stuff... :msp_tongue:



Nope, very careful about that. If something seems fishy, i walk away. I am just really good a finding great deals and good at negociating a good price.


----------



## superjunior

how I do it now..


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nope, very careful about that. If something seems fishy, i walk away. I am just really good a finding great deals and good at negociating a good price.



Yeah OK... can ya find me a mini skid, lookin to spend maybe 200bucks.. :msp_tongue:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Oh, and here's a truck and chipper pic. Any of you bastards that were busting my ass back there are more than welcome to put up a pic of yours (lol).
> View attachment 231698



It's ok....I guess. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> No, the banning was for suggesting that you, Eddie, and a couple of other members thoroughly enjoy partaking in a good "Thirsty Thursday". Lol.



see and that doesn't offend me as long as I am the horse and you know who is the #### ........I am glad that me taking off a week has stimulated new intellectual conversations and opened paths for members to express there concerns with the delicate interworkings of trees and there concerns for there surroundings , I hope one day that I can take that #### right ## T######s M####H ....... :hmm3grin2orange: ####### old ####### goes and writes me a stupid ####### 5 paragraph novel about how I am the Demise of this forum and hasn't missed a ####### beat though sticking his #### out there with OTHERS , @#$% *[email protected] you #######.......... OH and one more ##### thing you my aswell slam your #### ####ing head the truck door cause its worthless


----------



## superjunior

Makin a 30gallon "Easter" batch next Sat.. My homemade grain crusher is gonna get a good workout grinding about 70 lbs of 2row.. lol..


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> how I do it now..



Nice setup, sj! After you transfer to the keg do you just add CO2 and swish it for a few, chill, then drink?


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice setup, sj! After you transfer to the keg do you just add CO2 and swish it for a few, chill, then drink?



no swishing.. I let it age in the keg for another couple weeks. Put it on gas (about 12lbs) and let it carb on its own. Trick is to not run out of beer - hence nothing is being rushed :smile2:


----------



## epicklein22

Saturday's massacre. Gotta love it when the HO just wants it on the ground, no clean up. It was a fun job. A mix of climbing, wedging, slingshot and just conventional falling. My partner Jeff took a large popular top, was a tad larger than 20" where he cut it. Had a tag line in it and it went over perfect. Smashed into a million pieces. Was definitely the highlight of the day.


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> how I do it now..



Do I see some brew kettle bottles there in the door? My mountain bike buddies brew there all the time. Their stuff usually turns out really well.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Do I see some brew kettle bottles there in the door? My mountain bike buddies brew there all the time. Their stuff usually turns out really well.



The brew kettle is what got me started making beer. I still brew there every other month, and their food is awesome - the bbq spaggetti is nothing short of spectacular! I "borrowed" some of their recipes :msp_smile:


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Oh, and here's a truck and chipper pic. Any of you bastards that were busting my ass back there are more than welcome to put up a pic of yours (lol).
> View attachment 231698



I see a scratch! :msp_thumbsup:looking good Paul, I wanted to get mine painted, but now I am booked solid into May! Gonna have to wait til the fall! (unless I get an 18" one as my second)


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> The brew kettle is what got me started making beer. I still brew there every other month, and their food is awesome - the bbq spaggetti is nothing short of spectacular! I "borrowed" some of their recipes :msp_smile:



Dude! I just looked that place up! What an awesome idea. Think Laura and I will see if they have any dates open on our honeymoon. Only about a 5 hour trip. Gonna call tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are making me thirsty! Lol.

Took the backhoe out of the weeds, and dropped it off at tomorrow's job. Gotta rip out a 12" blown over apple tree stump (annoying, but part of job). Hardly worth bothering my stump guy over it. I just like green iron.. lol.
View attachment 231727


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude! I just looked that place up! What an awesome idea. Think Laura and I will see if they have any dates open on our honeymoon. Only about a 5 hour trip. Gonna call tomorrow.



Ask for Pam (the owner) and tell her your good friends of Danny D and Vince. If she doesn't have a date open I can give you one of mine. I book a year at a time


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> Ask for Pam (the owner) and tell her your good friends of Danny D and Vince. If she doesn't have a date open I can give you one of mine. I book a year at a time



That's super generous of you, Dan! I convinced Laura so it's on if I can get a date. You know if they would consider shipping to me? Wouldn't be a big deal to head back out in a few weeks but would be nice if they had a tourist type plan along those lines.


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> That's super generous of you, Dan! I convinced Laura so it's on if I can get a date. You know if they would consider shipping to me? Wouldn't be a big deal to head back out in a few weeks but would be nice if they had a tourist type plan along those lines.



No problem man. Don't know about the shipping part cause after 3 weeks of fermenting you have to go back and bottle. Hell they can probably do that for you, sometimes when I can't make a brew date they make it for me (for an additional 10$) and I just go there and bottle. I bet they can accomadate you somehow. Their beers are starting to hit the store shelves around here. GOOD STUFF!

edit - come to think of it, you might just be better off having them make your beer and just going there to bottle. You'll need 6 cases of 22oz bottles


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> No problem man. Don't know about the shipping part cause after 3 weeks of fermenting you have to go back and bottle. Hell they can probably do that for you, sometimes when I can't make a brew date they make it for me (for an additional 10$) and I just go there and bottle. I bet they can accomadate you somehow. Their beers are starting to hit the store shelves around here. GOOD STUFF!
> 
> edit - come to think of it, you might just be better off having them make your beer and just going there to bottle. You'll need 6 cases of 22oz bottles




That might be an option but I'd much rather do the brewing and learn a little more about that as would Laura. Nicer drinking stuff you brewed yourself too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> see and that doesn't offend me as long as I am the horse and you know who is the #### ........I am glad that me taking off a week has stimulated new intellectual conversations and opened paths for members to express there concerns with the delicate interworkings of trees and there concerns for there surroundings , I hope one day that I can take that #### right ## T######s M####H ....... :hmm3grin2orange: ####### old ####### goes and writes me a stupid ####### 5 paragraph novel about how I am the Demise of this forum and hasn't missed a ####### beat though sticking his #### out there with OTHERS , @#$% *[email protected] you #######.......... OH and one more ##### thing you my aswell slam your #### ####ing head the truck door cause its worthless



When you drink and type, you usually get in trouble.
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> That might be an option but I'd much rather do the brewing and learn a little more about that as would Laura. Nicer drinking stuff you brewed yourself too.



this is true. If they can't ship it to ya I might be able to help out. never tried shipping 6 cases of bottles though lol..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> Yeah OK... can ya find me a mini skid, lookin to spend maybe 200bucks.. :msp_tongue:




Probably can, but I dont think its gonna run! I bought a brand new 16hp parker leaf vac at a auction for $300. They run $3000 new out of northern tool.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> When you drink and type, you usually get in trouble.
> Jeff



I should start drinking more frequently that way I blame it on that for being such an ####### just saying ....


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Probably can, but I dont think its gonna run! I bought a brand new 16hp parker leaf vac at a auction for $300. They run $3000 new out of northern tool.



damn you! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I could keep going on about my good deals, but your just gonna get depressed.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> this is true. If they can't ship it to ya I might be able to help out. never tried shipping 6 cases of bottles though lol..



Yeah, that sounds tricky to say the least. lol I'll probably just run back out there a few weeks later, pop the top off the yota and make a nice day trip out of it.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, that sounds tricky to say the least. lol I'll probably just run back out there a few weeks later, pop the top off the yota and make a nice day trip out of it.



Oh ####.. he said pop the top!! Lol.. 

Edit: that's extra special, super seasoned, top secret crane cutter lingo, for those of you out of the loop! Lol.


----------



## mattfr12

Any of you guys with skid loaders I'm gonna sell a grinder attachment. Its the SG60X high flow model from bobcat that can handle 42 GPM. Was purchased new in 2010 and was used less than 200 hours. If any of you guys want it PM me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Oh ####.. he said pop the top!! Lol..
> 
> Edit: that's extra special, super seasoned, top secret crane cutter lingo, for those of you out of the loop! Lol.



Figured you would take "pop the top" elsewhere. glug glug...


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I could keep going on about my good deals, but your just gonna get depressed.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I hate you Jarred..


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> see and that doesn't offend me as long as I am the horse and you know who is the #### ........I am glad that me taking off a week has



You were gone for a week?


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> Figured you would take "pop the top" elsewhere. glug glug...



think MDS is a budweiser consumer. God help him lol..


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> I hate you Jarred..



At least we all know he's not getting a discount on those husky jeans and extra large belts. :taped:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sorry Jarred. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its ok, it was funny. It rolls off my back like water off a ducks ###


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> At least we all know he's not getting a discount on those husky jeans and extra large belts. :taped:



... and saving on shaving supplies :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> ... and saving on shaving supplies :msp_tongue:



Well, I started to shave again for the summer.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well, I started to shave again for the summer.



find any lizards? :msp_flapper:


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> think MDS is a budweiser consumer. God help him lol..



I would bet my Sam Adams from 2 months ago is still sitting in his fridge. Probably #####es every time he opens the door that it's taking up valuable rice beer space. Frankly, I'd rather an O-E 800 to that ####. At least I'd be keepin' it real wit my homies. lol


----------



## tree md

Been setting around the past two days trying to get over this cold. Well, not really setting around, had to go to town a bid a job yesterday (didn't get it), then had to fix my shop door today and go bid another one (got it). Just set up another meeting for tomorrow afternoon to bid 3 more removals with stumps. Whole deal was setup through email... As was the bid today...

Got a big climber for tomorrow. The 200 will not even be leaving the ground. Will do as much as I can with the 260 to begin with... Still sick as a dog.


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> I would bet my Sam Adams from 2 months ago is still sitting in his fridge. Probably #####es every time he opens the door that it's taking up valuable rice beer space. Frankly, I'd rather an O-E 800 to that ####. At least I'd be keepin' it real wit my homies. lol


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> I would bet my Sam Adams from 2 months ago is still sitting in his fridge. Probably #####es every time he opens the door that it's taking up valuable rice beer space. Frankly, I'd rather an O-E 800 to that ####. At least I'd be keepin' it real wit my homies. lol



Ignorance is bliss, Sam Adams is just dark budwieser that costs twice as much. Take a look into who brews that trash. East coast beer sure does suck. Im sharping my saws on my coffee table in the livingroom drinking a pnw micro as I type. Damn it feels good to be a bachelor.


----------



## tree md

What feels good to me is being told by an office lacky, that I knew in high school, to get a real job on Facebook... Knowing that I will make more tomorrow than he will all month...


----------



## superjunior

mr. holden wood said:


> Ignorance is bliss, Sam Adams is just dark budwieser that costs twice as much. Take a look into who brews that trash. East coast beer sure does suck. Im sharping my saws on my coffee table in the livingroom drinking a pnw micro as I type. Damn it feels good to be a bachelor.



yepper, west coast ipa's are the bomb for sure. I'm gonna sharpie some chains too tomorrow lol...


----------



## Nailsbeats

Old Milwaukee is still America's best tasting beer. Hands down I believe.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Split some firewood today. What a dream to have a conveyer and not have to heav each piece to the top of the pile.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Split some firewood today. What a dream to have a conveyer and not have to heav each piece to the top of the pile.



damn... up all night, get your equip for free.. I think your a coke dealer, in fact I'm callin the cops! Your busted Jarred!!

Kiddin of course, again good buy blackbeard.. lol..


----------



## superjunior

Nailsbeats said:


> Old Milwaukee is still America's best tasting beer. Hands down I believe.



think mds would agree on that one..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> damn... up all night, get your equip for free.. I think your a coke dealer, in fact I'm callin the cops! Your busted Jarred!!
> 
> Kiddin of course, again good buy blackbeard.. lol..



I am paying bills and doing paperwork (not invoices). How comes it is always so depressing?


----------



## the Aerialist

*April Fools*

Somehow I thought about you guys today and how I miss the friendly banter (ha, not!)

Anyway here's what I did today, enjoy:

[video=youtube;JRZInuLH1A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRZInuLH1A8&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Code:







the Aerialist said:


> Somehow I thought about you guys today and how I miss the friendly banter (ha, not!)
> 
> Anyway here's what I did today, enjoy:
> 
> [video=youtube;JRZInuLH1A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRZInuLH1A8&feature=channel[/video]



####, I thought you must have fell out of a dangerous tree.


----------



## NCTREE

Anyone looking for a crane? found this on CL this morning Grove RT620S rough terrain crane only 1,000 hours


----------



## sgreanbeans

NCTREE said:


> Anyone looking for a crane? found this on CL this morning Grove RT620S rough terrain crane only 1,000 hours


 
I went on my local site and found this!

FREE BLACK WALNUT TREE


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> I went on my local site and found this!
> 
> FREE BLACK WALNUT TREE



Better get on that...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Anyone looking for a crane? found this on CL this morning Grove RT620S rough terrain crane only 1,000 hours



Thats nice and all, but you would need a 18 wheeler and a lowboy to haul it to your jobs.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

I’m finishing up a large contract for a "Big Ag" company this week. Their front lot has a grove of large played out Cottonwoods that we've been working on for a couple of years now taking a few at a time. I'm going dump trailer shopping when this is done. I've borrowed a friend's 12 footer for the rest of the job. Ran it on Saturday and pulled it with the Super Duty nicely. Dumped a tight load of around 9k without a problem. Really can't find a reason not to have one as it can take the place of a down chipper, or dump/chip truck, in a pinch. Might build a small box that can be put on the front for chipping when needed. Very versatile. He has a cousin that has a 14 footer with a auto tarp/ solar charger up for grabs priced right, so we'll see. It would be nice for both of us to have two dumpers at our disposal when required. At the rate things are going, and with the addition of my new 660, big wood needs hauled fast.

That saw is just pure happiness. Good grief. I like it alot better than the 385 I used to run when going big. Bought it with a 36" b/c and a couple of full skip chains, but I went and put a 25" on the other day and it's too much fun. I think it and I will be happiest with at least a 28". Looking at getting a 460 shortly to get most of the trigger time and round out the collection, but in the meantime I'm liking it.

Have a safe week.


----------



## treeman82

Bigus Termitius said:


> That saw is just pure happiness. Good grief. I like it alot better than the 385 I used to run when going big. Bought it with a 36" b/c and a couple of full skip chains, but I went and put a 25" on the other day and it's too much fun. I think it and I will be happiest with at least a 28". Looking at getting a 460 shortly to get most of the trigger time and round out the collection, but in the meantime I'm liking it.
> 
> Have a safe week.



To be honest, I have an 044 with a 25" bar and an 066 with a 36" bar. A few years ago I bought a 460 with a 28" bar to take the burden off of the 044 because it's getting older... and truth be told, I very rarely use the 460. It seems as though either the 044 is just enough, more than enough, or the 66 is where I want to be... those extra 3" very rarely solves the problem.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats nice and all, but you would need a 18 wheeler and a lowboy to haul it to your jobs.



With the price of some of these cranes I think one could consider looking into getting a decent day cab and lowboy. I've actually given some thought to doing this with the addition of a dump trailer or two eventually. Likely going to need one for the wheel loader I want anyway....lol.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeman82 said:


> To be honest, I have an 044 with a 25" bar and an 066 with a 36" bar. A few years ago I bought a 460 with a 28" bar to take the burden off of the 044 because it's getting older... and truth be told, I very rarely use the 460. It seems as though either the 044 is just enough, more than enough, or the 66 is where I want to be... those extra 3" very rarely solves the problem.



I hear ya. The local outlet has 2 460s is part of the reason, so I figure to run a 25" on it and use it the most. I had to get a 660 for the big stuff I'm getting into with regularity now. I'd rather run a 28" on it for now until I get the 460, then I will leave the 36" on the 660. If ever I have an issue with the 660 in the middle of the job, I can always employ the 460 to about the same capacity if need be, which will finish most jobs around here. This way I have my big work double covered, and for about the same money and weight I'd rather a bit more power with the 460 too.


----------



## tree md

I run an 044 with 25" bar and 660 with a 36" bar as well. Seems to work out well for me. I also have a 32" bar that I can run on either and usually try to keep on the 660 but I've had to switch it out for the 36" bar twice in the past 2 weeks so I'll probably just leave the 36" on there for now.

That's not to say I couldn't find room for a 460 or would kick one out of bed. It would just be kind of redundant at this point. And not to say there is anything wrong with a little redundancy in your saws. Would be nice to have another large saw to go to quickly in the event you rock a chain flush cutting a stump or whatnot.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Doesnt anyone run a 880?

I have a 880 with a 41" and 30" bar. I have a 460 with a 36" and a 24" bar. Since I got the 880, I havent put the 36" bar on the 460.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am paying bills and doing paperwork (not invoices). How comes it is always so depressing?



I hear ya. I hate paperwork


----------



## treeman82

2treeornot2tree said:


> Doesnt anyone run a 880?
> 
> I have a 880 with a 41" and 30" bar. I have a 460 with a 36" and a 24" bar. Since I got the 880, I havent put the 36" bar on the 460.



880 with 41" and 59", 59 is too big, but I have it. 066 with 36", 460 with 28" which is kind of a spare saw, and 044 with 25".


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You guys are making me thirsty! Lol.
> 
> Took the backhoe out of the weeds, and dropped it off at tomorrow's job. Gotta rip out a 12" blown over apple tree stump (annoying, but part of job). Hardly worth bothering my stump guy over it. I just like green iron.. lol.
> View attachment 231727



If I had that then ALL my stumps would be done like that.


----------



## treevet

the Aerialist said:


> Somehow I thought about you guys today and how I miss the friendly banter (ha, not!)
> 
> Anyway here's what I did today, enjoy:
> 
> [video=youtube;JRZInuLH1A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRZInuLH1A8&feature=channel[/video]



dang...we're back up to 2 AA's on here again opcorn:


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Doesnt anyone run a 880?
> 
> I have a 880 with a 41" and 30" bar. I have a 460 with a 36" and a 24" bar. Since I got the 880, I havent put the 36" bar on the 460.



I gots me an 880 and 090...and a 660. Many different bars. Bunch of 044's, 1 460.

Me thinks the 36 incher too much fo the 460 unless you takin it up in the tree. 

You put too big of a bar on the real big saw if you only got one, and it'll stay in the garage all the time.


----------



## treevet

Can you take the roof off with the hoe or is it light enough to take off by hand? Does the loader load over the sides? Can you put a grapple on it.?


----------



## tree md

660 is the biggest saw I run. I have access to an 880 if need be but to tell the truth, the only job we ever used it on it stalled out and we got the job done with a 660. I'd like to have an 880 just to have one but would only use it maybe once a year if that. I know one thing, it is a ##### of a saw to throw up and cut a notch with...


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> 660 is the biggest saw I run. I have access to an 880 if need be but to tell the truth, the only job we ever used it on it stalled out and we got the job done with a 660. I'd like to have an 880 just to have one but would only use it maybe once a year if that. I know one thing, it is a ##### of a saw to throw up and cut a notch with...



I heard that. My big boy is a 3120 xp, got a 36 and 50 in bars. She's a screamer but it is heavy.. only used it once this year on a monster tulip. my 660 with a 28in bar and 460with 24 in bar see a lot more action


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree md said:


> 660 is the biggest saw I run. I have access to an 880 if need be but to tell the truth, the only job we ever used it on it stalled out and we got the job done with a 660. I'd like to have an 880 just to have one but would only use it maybe once a year if that. I know one thing, it is a ##### of a saw to throw up and cut a notch with...



Throwing a big saw up like that will put hair on your chest you sissy. I said the same thing when i bought mine, but i use it all the time now.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hey SGB,

weren't you looking for a set of over the tire tracks. These will fit 16-12.5 tires or whatever they are. I believe they are mcclarens. $700 plus frieght if you want them.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Throwing a big saw up like that will put hair on your chest you sissy. I said the same thing when i bought mine, but i use it all the time now.



660 feels like a toy compared to the 880 but I'd take the 090 out every time if I had to make a choice.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

You guys must work a lot bigger trees than I do. I go from a 200t with 14" bar to a 460 with a 20" bar. Once in a great while I'll use the 660 with a 32" bar.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Took down a white oak and dead wooded a red and pin oak. Got some video with the helmet cam but I don't feel like uploading anything right now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mike Cantolina said:


> Took down a white oak and dead wooded a red and pin oak. Got some video with the helmet cam but I don't feel like uploading anything right now.



What a 'Tease!'
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 231989
View attachment 231990
View attachment 231991
[QUOTE=

Killed a pine and skied this line.


----------



## treeman82

Got a call this morning to go re-visit a job I looked at in the fall last year. Last fall I told him $1800 for a couple of norway maples and some branches that could all be more or less bombed... chip the brush, wood stays in log length, little to no clean-up. He wanted cheaper, I told him at that time to call me in the winter and I'd see what I could do, but made no promises. He called today, I went and looked. Now lots of lowering, and wood has to go, plus I saw a nasty brush pile out back that I KNEW he would try to get me to throw in at the last minute... told him 4K, he wanted to spend $1,200... gave him the name of a local cheapskate hacker. I don't need those types in my business.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 231989
> View attachment 231990
> View attachment 231991
> 
> 
> Killed a pine and skied this line.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> poet and don't know it
Click to expand...


----------



## bootboy

View attachment 231991


Killed a pine and skied this line.[/QUOTE said:


> Like


----------



## squad143

2treeornot2tree said:


> Doesnt anyone run a 880?
> 
> I have a 880 with a 41" and 30" bar. I have a 460 with a 36" and a 24" bar. Since I got the 880, I havent put the 36" bar on the 460.



I have a 088 with a 42", 36" & 30" bars. It usually comes out for Willows, Silver Maples and last year 2 oaks on a downtown job.

As we used to say when I raced, "there's no replacement For displacement".


----------



## tree md

Mike Cantolina said:


> You guys must work a lot bigger trees than I do. I go from a 200t with 14" bar to a 460 with a 20" bar. Once in a great while I'll use the 660 with a 32" bar.



Mike, in the past two weeks I have done three 40" or better trees, the biggest being around 48". Our trees don't get really tall here for the most part but some of them grow huge trunks and some have huge sprawling canopies. I did one a few years back that was 110' tall with a good 100' canopy. It was as wide as it was tall with a 6' DBH.

I have muscled through those spars with the 044 32" bar but the 660 36" bar makes the job go a lot easier.


----------



## treevet

It doesn't really matter if you have huge difficult to remove trees in tight spaces in your area. If you rarely do them or when you do if you stumble through them you won't continue to do them on a regular basis. If you are the one that always gets called for them and you do them routinely and flawlessly like we do and you have the equipment to do them quickly and efficiently and get the hell outta their face...then you gonna get them all the time. 

Like we do. For over 40 years. Usually just a handful of tree companies in a city that are on that level. Phone book bulging with tree services.

People talk.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treevet said:


> It doesn't really matter if you have huge difficult to remove trees in tight spaces in your area. If you rarely do them or when you do if you stumble through them you won't continue to do them on a regular basis. If you are the one that always gets called for them and you do them routinely and flawlessly like we do and you have the equipment to do them quickly and efficiently and get the hell outta their face...then you gonna get them all the time.
> 
> Like we do. For over 40 years. Usually just a handful of tree companies in a city that are on that level. Phone book bulging with tree services.
> 
> People talk.



Throw in a few angie's lists references and this reads just like one of aa's post's. Glad youre having fun out there old timer.


----------



## mr. holden wood

squad143 said:


> i have a 088 with a 42", 36" & 30" bars. It usually comes out for willows, silver maples and last year 2 oaks on a downtown job.
> 
> As we used to say when i raced, "there's no replacement for displacement".



lol.


----------



## the Aerialist

treevet said:


> 660 feels like a toy compared to the 880 but I'd take the 090 out every time if I had to make a choice.



STIHL 090 AV antivibration CHAINSAW best 090 Chain Saw ever listed + 60 inch bar | eBay


----------



## sgreanbeans

Someone did the fuel/oil switcharo on my 036, so now I gotta clean out the carb. Took the 25" bar off and put it on my 650, HELL YEAH! That thing was ripping! U guys talking bout big saws, anybody put little bars on them, its guuuuuuud fun.


----------



## tree MDS

Leaving the bucket at home for the next couple days. Time to bust out the geezer walker. Lol.

50 yards yesterday. Chipper payback time!!
View attachment 232050


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> Throw in a few angie's lists references and this reads just like one of aa's post's. Glad youre having fun out there old timer.



It must hurt most of all at this time of year when coming off slow season into n. rich season for a gal like you, just an employee, mr. holden puud? Lurk and snipe at will.opcorn:


----------



## treevet

I now have 17,274,514 points. That good for a dog snap biner or what? Where is the counter at AS so's I can cash in lol?

http://www.arboristsite.com/misc.php?do=page&template=Rewards


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got sick of this ####ing annoying cold ass wind and called it an early day. Unbelievable, all that nice weather we had I was working on the chipper. Its been blowing away non stop ever since we started up again.. makes a sweet job totally aggravating!

Got to job late after moving the tractor off yesterday's chip fest. Got these two done anyway. This thing is so frigging awesome to have on the truck!! Did the smaller one I was in here from tip of about 75'. Just slapped the short line around the little one and climbed/limbed my way up with the walker. Once I topped that out I just lowered myself into the bigger one. Kinda trippy climbing with two motors going.. cool though!

View attachment 232130


----------



## tree MDS

This ones gonna have to all be climbed and rigged. Its a pignut about 100' and 10 to 15' off house. A little sketchy..
View attachment 232131


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You were gone for a week?


yea I was out pop topping with the GM took him 3 days to land it though ...


----------



## superjunior

Almost done! Boy she's comin together nice. All the mechanical work and fabbing are done - paint's done, just a few more little details. The guy that painted it is coming over to buff it out when the paint has cured a little more, then the lettering and graffics go on.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Finally got sick of this ####ing annoying cold ass wind and called it an early day. Unbelievable, all that nice weather we had I was working on the chipper. Its been blowing away non stop ever since we started up again.. makes a sweet job totally aggravating!
> 
> Got to job late after moving the tractor off yesterday's chip fest. Got these two done anyway. This thing is so frigging awesome to have on the truck!! Did the smaller one I was in here from tip of about 75'. Just slapped the short line around the little one and climbed/limbed my way up with the walker. Once I topped that out I just lowered myself into the bigger one. Kinda trippy climbing with two motors going.. cool though!
> 
> View attachment 232130



congrats!


----------



## Toddppm

Looks a bit better than the quickie white wash jobs. It otter hold a ton of chips now!

Gave away $3,800 to the truck repair shop today for my dump, wish it was going towards an improvement like that instead of a fix.:msp_mellow:

Took down a dead Cottonwood today, don't run into too many of those, it hinged like a wet piece of cardboard, glad I had another tree to tie into.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> yea I was out pop topping with the GM took him 3 days to land it though ...



uggggh...like mentioned earlier...now back up to 2 AA's on board again :bang:


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> uggggh...like mentioned earlier...now back up to 2 AA's on board again :bang:


Well then maybe you should leave and go over to the buzz and beg for friends again and maybe you can be fake friends with someone ya dogged on here over there LOL , inside joke that you me and the birds can get I am sure LOL and like someone else has mentioned your jealous of that old whacka doo cause his steiners newer then your newest machine LOL xs a gajillion ....
Hopefully for for our sake you can restimulate this thread again with deeply in depth discussions about cankers and the best wood for a split rail fence .... Or maybe you can show us some 3" redbuds that you've culivated from germination , I guess you've got all the bases covered being the large removal specialist and yet small enough to fit the entire crew in a regualr cab with an extra seat for your ego and head to also make the trip , man you kill me and the material just rolls outta me like water ...


----------



## mr. holden wood

I guess you've got all the bases covered being the large removal specialist and yet small enough to fit the entire crew in a regualr cab with an extra seat for your ego and head to also make the trip , man you kill me and the material just rolls outta me like water ..

I dont care who you are thats some funny chit. Nothing bought a guys wife , just the truth.


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Almost done! Boy she's comin together nice. All the mechanical work and fabbing are done - paint's done, just a few more little details. The guy that painted it is coming over to buff it out when the paint has cured a little more, then the lettering and graffics go on.



No ventilation on that beast?


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> No ventilation on that beast?



I see a episode of myth busters in the making. That truck could explode any minute. Just dump chips at the end of the day, it'll be fine. If you take the weekend off the big vent in the back works well enough.


----------



## treevet

mr. holden wood said:


> I see a episode of myth busters in the making. That truck could explode any minute. Just dump chips at the end of the day, it'll be fine. If you take the weekend off the big vent in the back works well enough.



Listen up good guys....he knows his chip boxes


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Well then maybe you should leave and go over to the buzz and beg for friends again and maybe you can be fake friends with someone ya dogged on here over there LOL , inside joke that you me and the birds can get I am sure LOL and like someone else has mentioned your jealous of that old whacka doo cause his steiners newer then your newest machine LOL xs a gajillion ....
> Hopefully for for our sake you can restimulate this thread again with deeply in depth discussions about cankers and the best wood for a split rail fence .... Or maybe you can show us some 3" redbuds that you've culivated from germination , I guess you've got all the bases covered being the large removal specialist and yet small enough to fit the entire crew in a regualr cab with an extra seat for your ego and head to also make the trip , man you kill me and the material just rolls outta me like water ...



A gajillion huh...you got yer kids postin for ya again?

Yeah, 2 is all we need, just as long as one of em is nothin like your sorry AA as s.

Make sure you wipe up the floor under your crotch after you get done laughin at yourself. Your WIFE don't wanna get involved with that stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Listen up good guys....he knows his chip boxes



Lol! Yeah, like how Kyle knows to dab in the corners extra good when painting! Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol! Yeah, like how Kyle knows to dab in the corners extra good when painting! Lol.



I humbly defer to the master equipment painter. Better get out the gun and paint that Wraptor up tonight lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I humbly defer to the master equipment painter. Better get out the gun and paint that Wraptor up tonight lol.



Lol.. kinda weak Dave!


----------



## TreeAce

I deadwooded a sweet white oak today that took until about 1:30. It was a tall one for its species. Then I had to get home n get things squared away so I could get my butt in this seat. Row 7 seat 10 center court. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I humbly defer to the master equipment painter. Better get out the gun and paint that Wraptor up tonight lol.


Dave you do know that a fresh coat of paint is supposed to make what is being painted look better , guess not you got a fleet of machines for you and the BM that prolly have what I can only estimate to be @ least 200 gallons of red bow paint that typically is used on fishing boats , that wait ... The best is it was done with a roller , YOU OF ALL PEOPLE SHOULD NEVER I MEAN NEVER EVER BREAK BALLS ABOUT PAINTING , so get back to your paint by # fleet of bad ass tree destroying machines LOL


----------



## deevo

Removed 3 dead Beech trees 1 over the house, homeowner helped with clean up. Done by 130! Cash in hand! Paid for the GRCS already this week! Tons of work for April and May! :msp_thumbsup: Loving it this spring!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> This ones gonna have to all be climbed and rigged. Its a pignut about 100' and 10 to 15' off house. A little sketchy..
> View attachment 232131




I think its a little bit more then a little sketchy:eek2:



tree MDS said:


> No ventilation on that beast?


none of our trucks have vents, well accept one, I think it met a low hanging branch at some point over the last 15 years and never got fixed... I will say that if the truck is left over the weekend or 3-4 days before its dumped it is a bit steamy in the box. 

How long before a load catches fire or starts smoldering? I know we don't have a problem with the chip and mulch piles until they get a layer of snow or ice on them trapping the heat in


----------



## tree MDS

Lets all rock on!! Lol.


----------



## tree md

Took out two Black Walnuts today... One of them was 28". Only brought my 044... Shoulda brought the 660, that"s some hard ass wood. Everything that could go wrong did. The climbing and wrecking went fine, it was just a cluster#### on the ground. Rocked the #### out of one of my new chains.

Lol, the two old codgers that come pick up my firewood were smiling and rubbing their hands together when they saw the two Walnuts on the ground. Lol, those guys kill me.


----------



## no tree to big

today was awesome! yesterday I asked the boss man if we could swing by my house with the bucket if we ever had a short day and take the top out of one of my silver poplars he said sure how about tomorrow? so today I got paid to cut my own tree down ::thumbsup:: it was a tree I could have climbed and done myself with 1 groundie but every time I was like hey maybe I'll cut it down tomorrow I always found something better to do like sleep or watch tv. plus why climb when you can get the bucket to it and have free labor guess I'll consider that my Christmas bonus from last year 



tree md said:


> Took out two Black Walnuts today... One of them was 28". Only brought my 044... Shoulda brought the 660, that"s some hard ass wood. Everything that could go wrong did. The climbing and wrecking went fine, it was just a cluster#### on the ground. Rocked the #### out of one of my new chains.
> 
> Lol, the two old codgers that come pick up my firewood were smiling and rubbing their hands together when they saw the two Walnuts on the ground. Lol, those guys kill me.



really, the last walnut I did I was surprised how easy it was to cut. I got caught under prepared for the job I was running estimates and this guy just wanted the tree put on the ground and cut up leaving everything so I was like how about I do it right now and gave him a good price so I didn't have to come back I had three saws on the truck an echo 3000 top handle a ms290 and an old husqvarna 480 w/32" bar well the 290 would not start (coil died) and I was not really up for throwing the 480 around over my head so the little echo got a work out but it seemed to cut very fast I'd compare it to cutting pine almost, wood was still solid


----------



## squad143

Did a city job today (dying spruce) with house hydro running beside the trunk and through the branches. Done by noon, were going to leave for the next job when a neighbour shows up and ask if we can check on his trees. He will need an arborist report for some construction on his back yard retaining wall (ravine area - protected area, blah blah blah). I told him he needs a CA for what he requires (I'm not). 

He thanks me and walks me over to another neighbour that needs some tree work. Dying birch over house hydro. We settle on a price and before he can get back from the bank we have the tree down and are finishing up with the backback blower. He's happy and we have an early day. The "other" next job was filler and can wait until next week. Got home early and spent some quality time with my son.


----------



## Tree Pig

Removed some more hazard storm damage limbs this afternoon with Bomber... sorry no pics of me lardthrusting but after bomber got up and got started I went up another leader and started on a different part of the tree.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> No ventilation on that beast?



no sir, should have but had to draw the line somewhere. Re-did the entire truck from top to bottom otherwise. This project ended up being a little more pricey then I planned on..


----------



## swyman

I came back early from my vacation today, had some friends come stay with us yesterday. Showed up at noon, had a great day, went out to eat at a novelty joint (I ate a 1lb burger) then arouind the camp fire my dog bit a little girl that came with them. Can't believe a lab would do such a thing, poor little girl got it right in the upper lip and a plastic surgeon put around 40 stiches to fix her lip. Wanted to shoot the dog when I got home today but figured I could get in trouble for that plus if the parents decide to sue I wiil probably need evidence of him being gone. So the hospital called me today and said to wait 10 days before having the dog put to sleep to make sure no signs of rabies show up. I did however trim my first tree off a climbing line, nice little lift up job on a oak, climbed up about 50'. Will post pics on the 101. I am just sick to my stomach about that poor little girl having to go through such trauma... don't know what to do? I know if it were my kid I would go ape ****. Very humble at the moment


----------



## treevet

deevo said:


> Removed 3 dead Beech trees 1 over the house, homeowner helped with clean up. Done by 130! Cash in hand! Paid for the GRCS already this week! Tons of work for April and May! :msp_thumbsup: Loving it this spring!



hey Deeva (diva lol) what's up with this GRCS pos? Quittin at 130? 3 little dead beeches over da house? Lettin the woman of da house help? You a little on the sweet side? c'mon..;.fess up. I'll send ya a case of vagisil it it'll help ya out?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Do you guy's out there make sure your dog has had it's shot's?
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;91YS3fNegmE]http://youtu.be/91YS3fNegmE[/video]


jefflovstrom said:


> Do you guy's out there make sure your dog has had it's shot's?
> Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## treeman82

Did some stump grinding today while my new groundie did a spring clean-up for a very good client.


----------



## superjunior

swyman said:


> I came back early from my vacation today, had some friends come stay with us yesterday. Showed up at noon, had a great day, went out to eat at a novelty joint (I ate a 1lb burger) then arouind the camp fire my dog bit a little girl that came with them. Can't believe a lab would do such a thing, poor little girl got it right in the upper lip and a plastic surgeon put around 40 stiches to fix her lip. Wanted to shoot the dog when I got home today but figured I could get in trouble for that plus if the parents decide to sue I wiil probably need evidence of him being gone. So the hospital called me today and said to wait 10 days before having the dog put to sleep to make sure no signs of rabies show up. I did however trim my first tree off a climbing line, nice little lift up job on a oak, climbed up about 50'. Will post pics on the 101. I am just sick to my stomach about that poor little girl having to go through such trauma... don't know what to do? I know if it were my kid I would go ape ****. Very humble at the moment



wow man that really sucks, poor kid. sometimes kids will pull on a dogs ear or something that will freak them out and they will bite. or it could be a territorial thing, who knows but for some reason its a fairly common thing with kids and other peoples dogs. I'd never let a kid near my dogs face although he has never bitten anyone that's just a precaution that should be taken, ya never know. sounds like the owner is just as much to blame as the dog and the dog is about to be just as much a victem as the kid. sad really...


----------



## Toddppm

That does suck, hope the kid doesn't end up scared of dogs.
Had to pull a neighbors black lab off another neighbors little terrier on saturday. Had the little dogs head in it's mouth trying to pop it, grabbed him on the back of the neck so he couldn't get me and his collar was choking him. I have to admit, I might not have let go until he wasn't moving if it was my dog he was attacking. The terrier had a few holes in his head and neck and so far has racked up $600 + for the vet bills but seems happy:yoyo:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> I now have 17,274,514 points. That good for a dog snap biner or what? Where is the counter at AS so's I can cash in lol?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/misc.php?do=page&template=Rewards



Thats it, I have 138,856,035 points!


----------



## [email protected]

*Ouch!*



swyman said:


> I came back early from my vacation today, had some friends come stay with us yesterday. Showed up at noon, had a great day, went out to eat at a novelty joint (I ate a 1lb burger) then arouind the camp fire my dog bit a little girl that came with them. Can't believe a lab would do such a thing, poor little girl got it right in the upper lip and a plastic surgeon put around 40 stiches to fix her lip. Wanted to shoot the dog when I got home today but figured I could get in trouble for that plus if the parents decide to sue I wiil probably need evidence of him being gone. So the hospital called me today and said to wait 10 days before having the dog put to sleep to make sure no signs of rabies show up. I did however trim my first tree off a climbing line, nice little lift up job on a oak, climbed up about 50'. Will post pics on the 101. I am just sick to my stomach about that poor little girl having to go through such trauma... don't know what to do? I know if it were my kid I would go ape ****. Very humble at the moment



Oh man that'd suck! Know about havin kids getting hurt , I'd feel like crap. Hope she'll be alright.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> no sir, should have but had to draw the line somewhere. Re-did the entire truck from top to bottom otherwise. This project ended up being a little more pricey then I planned on..



If I remember correctly, you got a drum chipper, so probably a non issue. My disk sucks mad dust, so I'm glad mine is well vented.

Truck is looking sweet!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finally got out of that job with the big oaks, spent way too much time there. Estimated 3 days including grinding, ended up with 4.5. Removals went fine, tons of brush, but had to deal with a bunch of crazy neihbors. Several times I was stopped by lookyloos upset that I was removing the trees. I would try and explain why, but they were not hearing it. Old dudes gettign really upset, walking in the LZ, wanting a "word" with me. Had my wife and FIL out there to stop them, but its not like they are going to puts hands on them. Most of the time, its hippies and old lady's that have a problem, this time it was old factory types, that still wear the uniforms with the slicked back hair and a pack of smokes in the shoulder roll. They where getting rude, calling us names, asking what the "f" the HO's problem was! Telling me that I could not tell them to go around, as they tried to walk on the sidewalk directly below! Acting like they where taking down my plates, as if I was doing something illegal, acting like they where calling the cops! It was stupid but kinda funny at the same time. I felt their pain tho, they WHERE awesome trees, but the HO's wanted them gone, hated them with a passion. It is clear that they where Icons of the hood....or something? I have had peeps get upset about removals, but this was hectic. Lots of distrations, plus, many peeps coming up for cards and giving up their digits for bids, so it may work out in the end. Set up the go pro to film me laying the logs over, ran out of space on the card :bang:, so we got the last one with a I-Phone, so well see how that turns out. First time I got to fully enjoy the skid loader, 3 big logs, cut in and gone in a jiffy, very nice "picking" them with the grapple, so nice not having to disc them out. Ground the stumps, the bigger tree has a massive pile of grindings, the HO's originally didnt want to pay me for cleaning them, funny how that changes after they see the pile!
Going to Best Buy to get extra memory cards and batterys, cant miss another op to film some precision falling :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Ended up taking today off due to the 30 - 35 MPH wind gusts we're supposed to get again. More annoying than dangerous, really. I'm gonna try and set up a day taking down a big cherry for tomorrow (bucket tree in valley).. let the wind die off. Friday is looking like a better day for the hickorys. 

The decay goes up higher than just the base. Tree feels surprisingly solid actually.
View attachment 232221


----------



## swyman

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you guy's out there make sure your dog has had it's shot's?
> Jeff :msp_confused:



Yes and they just sent me a notice to bring him back in for this years but now he is only getting one. I feel sick to my stomach about the whole thing. Done with dogs for a while.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Sorry to hear about the dog bite. lost my dog in Dec. 2010 of 12 years mabe you won't have to put him down, 
Sgreenbeans, back in the early 90's was subing for a demo company on a public housing project and was taking out 5 large cycamores and a large live oak where retaining wall 4-5 feet high was level in new plans and spects did it on week end as to avoid traffic and had to come down several times to explain to protester that these trees are comming down, weather I do it or some one else does it, showed them permits and plans and specs, bla bla, the last time they were video taping me and said they were with SA tree society. don't know if it made the news, it was in the projects so probably not. lol had to really keep an eye on my stuff.
This last tree "class" covered new city ords here and on "commercial" streets and side walks we now have to pull a permit to close a lane and to baracade "close" the side walk they quoted the public has "right of access" just another tax, looks like D/FW got hammered yesterday after noon.
Paul


----------



## treeclimber101

swyman said:


> I came back early from my vacation today, had some friends come stay with us yesterday. Showed up at noon, had a great day, went out to eat at a novelty joint (I ate a 1lb burger) then arouind the camp fire my dog bit a little girl that came with them. Can't believe a lab would do such a thing, poor little girl got it right in the upper lip and a plastic surgeon put around 40 stiches to fix her lip. Wanted to shoot the dog when I got home today but figured I could get in trouble for that plus if the parents decide to sue I wiil probably need evidence of him being gone. So the hospital called me today and said to wait 10 days before having the dog put to sleep to make sure no signs of rabies show up. I did however trim my first tree off a climbing line, nice little lift up job on a oak, climbed up about 50'. Will post pics on the 101. I am just sick to my stomach about that poor little girl having to go through such trauma... don't know what to do? I know if it were my kid I would go ape ****. Very humble at the moment


Not that this even compares or should be compared but SUNDAY I was out practicing my Daughters softball team and at the very end the other coach and myself were having a bit of a homerun derby and our daughters were out in the grass returning pop ups and line drives , so I got a hold of one full shot , I mean I got it all , line drive laser right past short took one hop hit her glove a bounced up hit her square in the nose broke it and smashed her eye to the point by the time we ran out to her her eye was black and blue and her eyeball was a complete red mass ...... So needless to say I feel awful still and sick thinking about it


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Finally got out of that job with the big oaks, spent way too much time there. Estimated 3 days including grinding, ended up with 4.5. Removals went fine, tons of brush, but had to deal with a bunch of crazy neihbors. Several times I was stopped by lookyloos upset that I was removing the trees. I would try and explain why, but they were not hearing it. Old dudes gettign really upset, walking in the LZ, wanting a "word" with me. Had my wife and FIL out there to stop them, but its not like they are going to puts hands on them. Most of the time, its hippies and old lady's that have a problem, this time it was old factory types, that still wear the uniforms with the slicked back hair and a pack of smokes in the shoulder roll. They where getting rude, calling us names, asking what the "f" the HO's problem was! Telling me that I could not tell them to go around, as they tried to walk on the sidewalk directly below! Acting like they where taking down my plates, as if I was doing something illegal, acting like they where calling the cops! It was stupid but kinda funny at the same time. I felt their pain tho, they WHERE awesome trees, but the HO's wanted them gone, hated them with a passion. It is clear that they where Icons of the hood....or something? I have had peeps get upset about removals, but this was hectic. Lots of distrations, plus, many peeps coming up for cards and giving up their digits for bids, so it may work out in the end. Set up the go pro to film me laying the logs over, ran out of space on the card :bang:, so we got the last one with a I-Phone, so well see how that turns out. First time I got to fully enjoy the skid loader, 3 big logs, cut in and gone in a jiffy, very nice "picking" them with the grapple, so nice not having to disc them out. Ground the stumps, the bigger tree has a massive pile of grindings, the HO's originally didnt want to pay me for cleaning them, funny how that changes after they see the pile!
> Going to Best Buy to get extra memory cards and batterys, cant miss another op to film some precision falling :hmm3grin2orange:



What you should have done with those old greasy looky loos is grabbed a handful of sawdust off the bottom of the bucket swung right over there head high above and dropped them right on there heads , sawdust flying disperses unwanted onlookers quickly and swiftly and other than itchy eyes and itchy necklines theres never any real harm done :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats it, I have 138,856,035 points!



I have 28,645,383 points , so thats how the most hated poster on AS rolls , real hard and heavy , I think that at least deserves a Hat or a bowl of soup right ????? Now REP me more , and like this post you #######.....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I have 28,645,383 points , so thats how the most hated poster on AS rolls , real hard and heavy , I think that at least deserves a Hat or a bowl of soup right ????? Now REP me more , and like this post you #######.....



Wow, they must be paying by the pound. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Almost wrapped up down in NC. Looks like they nailed it! Sweet!
View attachment 232252


----------



## tree MDS

For whatever reason, the box comes with a new hydraulic tank for the winches too..
View attachment 232253


----------



## tree MDS

One more. Sorry for the multiple posts. I can only figure out how to send one pic at a time from my phone, and wanna see them on my laptop. Cab gaurd (glossy black) will be back from powder coat this afternoon, I'm told..
View attachment 232254


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Wow, they must be paying by the pound. lol.


says the guy who get paid based on his blood alchohol level ...


----------



## tree md

sgreanbeans said:


> Finally got out of that job with the big oaks, spent way too much time there. Estimated 3 days including grinding, ended up with 4.5. Removals went fine, tons of brush, but had to deal with a bunch of crazy neihbors. Several times I was stopped by lookyloos upset that I was removing the trees. I would try and explain why, but they were not hearing it. Old dudes gettign really upset, walking in the LZ, wanting a "word" with me. Had my wife and FIL out there to stop them, but its not like they are going to puts hands on them. Most of the time, its hippies and old lady's that have a problem, this time it was old factory types, that still wear the uniforms with the slicked back hair and a pack of smokes in the shoulder roll. They where getting rude, calling us names, asking what the "f" the HO's problem was! Telling me that I could not tell them to go around, as they tried to walk on the sidewalk directly below! Acting like they where taking down my plates, as if I was doing something illegal, acting like they where calling the cops! It was stupid but kinda funny at the same time. I felt their pain tho, they WHERE awesome trees, but the HO's wanted them gone, hated them with a passion. It is clear that they where Icons of the hood....or something? I have had peeps get upset about removals, but this was hectic. Lots of distrations, plus, many peeps coming up for cards and giving up their digits for bids, so it may work out in the end. Set up the go pro to film me laying the logs over, ran out of space on the card :bang:, so we got the last one with a I-Phone, so well see how that turns out. First time I got to fully enjoy the skid loader, 3 big logs, cut in and gone in a jiffy, very nice "picking" them with the grapple, so nice not having to disc them out. Ground the stumps, the bigger tree has a massive pile of grindings, the HO's originally didnt want to pay me for cleaning them, funny how that changes after they see the pile!
> Going to Best Buy to get extra memory cards and batterys, cant miss another op to film some precision falling :hmm3grin2orange:



Been there and done that. Had a 90 year old guy have me remove three gorgeous Pin Oaks at his home. Upscale neighborhood. Could hardly finish my job for everyone coming up and #####ing me out. What could I say. It was the old dude's trees and property and he wanted them gone. Didn't want to rake leaves anymore. If it wasn't me, someone else was gona do it.

On the card: I got a 32 gig card for mine and never have to worry about space.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> says the guy who get paid based on his blood alchohol level ...



Lol. "A rummy with means". :msp_tongue:


----------



## seanlarkin

mattfr12 said:


> Yes, I finally broke down and ordered a ART positioner. Thing came in like two days and was 40$ less than sherrill.



Really? I'm looking at the sites, but it only looks like they got us by $3.  Were they rocking a huge sale? Was our price for a Positioner with lanyard and snap?

-Sean


----------



## superjunior

lookin good MDS :msp_thumbup:


----------



## superjunior

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Sorry to hear about the dog bite. lost my dog in Dec. 2010 of 12 years mabe you won't have to put him down,



Sorry about your dog RC.

If it were me I wouldn't be so quick to put the dog down especially if it were a loved member of the familly. If it had a history of being vicious then that's a different story. Some dogs are intimidated and even confused by small kids, might be cause they're at face level with them? Who knows but kids get bit by dogs all the time, unfortunataly this poor kid got it bad in the face. And I wouldn't even call it unfortunate it's a horrible thing that happened to the little girl - hope she won't be scarred. But I think the owner of the dog and the kids parents are just as much to blame as the dog. Kids don't know any better, adults need to be more responsible so that kind of s##t doesn't happen


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Sorry about your dog RC.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't be so quick to put the dog down especially if it were a loved member of the familly. If it had a history of being vicious then that's a different story. Some dogs are intimidated and even confused by small kids, might be cause they're at face level with them? Who knows but kids get bit by dogs all the time, unfortunataly this poor kid got it bad in the face. And I wouldn't even call it unfortunate it's a horrible thing that happened to the little girl - hope she won't be scarred. But I think the owner of the dog and the kids parents are just as much to blame as the dog. Kids don't know any better, adults need to be more responsible so that kind of s##t doesn't happen



My brother got bit in the face by a Chow when he was a kid. Same deal, they had to do plastic surgery. It was one of my dad's high school buddy's dog. Noone wanted the dog put down. It was just a matter of adults not paying close enough attention. My brother was up in the dogs face. As has been mentioned the little girl might have pulled it's ear or something. I am all about giving 2nd chances.

My best buddy here had to put down his Blue Heeler last year. It bit a child after it had already been givin a 2nd chance...


----------



## tree md

A bunch of busy work for me today. Had to go make a dump and bid a job. Lots of phone business. Had 2 more jobs come in on bids I did earlier in the week. Then had to go out and make sure my firewood guys had got the logs out from my job yesterday. They had brought their splitter and were splitting it on site when I got there. Can't say as I blame them, there were some good sized logs and a pretty good hill. Had to break out one of my saws to make a couple of cuts for them. Lol, they grin ear to ear every time I break out one of my big saws.

In the shop grinding chains. Just had me a sammich and a beer. The first bite I have had all day.


----------



## swyman

superjunior said:


> Sorry about your dog RC.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't be so quick to put the dog down especially if it were a loved member of the familly. If it had a history of being vicious then that's a different story. Some dogs are intimidated and even confused by small kids, might be cause they're at face level with them? Who knows but kids get bit by dogs all the time, unfortunataly this poor kid got it bad in the face. And I wouldn't even call it unfortunate it's a horrible thing that happened to the little girl - hope she won't be scarred. But I think the owner of the dog and the kids parents are just as much to blame as the dog. Kids don't know any better, adults need to be more responsible so that kind of s##t doesn't happen



The part that I can't understand was there were 7 kids playing with the dog all day. Throwing sticks and balls off the dock and he would run at full speed and launch off like a dock dogs competition. Everything was going great. Was dark around the camp fire when it happened, would have never known he would do that. I take full responsibility and am going to make sure nothing like that will ever happen again. Just a horrible deal.


----------



## superjunior

swyman said:


> The part that I can't understand was there were 7 kids playing with the dog all day. Throwing sticks and balls off the dock and he would run at full speed and launch off like a dock dogs competition. Everything was going great. Was dark around the camp fire when it happened, would have never known he would do that. I take full responsibility and am going to make sure nothing like that will ever happen again. Just a horrible deal.



That just sucks man. I really feel bad for all envoled, even the dog. You'll probably never know why it happened but it does happen. Like md mentioned about his brother and when I was a little kid I got it too, not in the face though. Hopefully the kid will be ok and hopefully you don't have to put your dog down.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Last top of a two day Murphfest I had going on. I love these jobs. Blow chips on site, wood stays, just basically reigned terror down on Eric from the bucket for hours on end. Oh god, it was glorious.


----------



## tree md

On my last chain and last beer. Feels good to have everything serviced and ready to go for the next one. Next up: a large Maple removal then stumps, stumps, stumps... Seems like a never ending cycle.


----------



## MarquisTree

tree MDS said:


> This ones gonna have to all be climbed and rigged. Its a pignut about 100' and 10 to 15' off house. A little sketchy..
> View attachment 232131



Make sure you spend a half hour poking at the rot, and telling the customer how scared and incompetent you are before you climb the tree... really helps give you an edge on A list


----------



## jefflovstrom

All the guys got a bonus today for a very safe and productive first quarter. Amazing how moral is kept up.
Jeff


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

superjunior said:


> Sorry about your dog RC.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't be so quick to put the dog down especially if it were a loved member of the familly. If it had a history of being vicious then that's a different story. Some dogs are intimidated and even confused by small kids, might be cause they're at face level with them? Who knows but kids get bit by dogs all the time, unfortunataly this poor kid got it bad in the face. And I wouldn't even call it unfortunate it's a horrible thing that happened to the little girl - hope she won't be scarred. But I think the owner of the dog and the kids parents are just as much to blame as the dog. Kids don't know any better, adults need to be more responsible so that kind of s##t doesn't happen



Thanks SJ, I found him on Christmas Eve in 98 was wondering the streets in the cold rain, just a puppy about 4 months old, and had a broken chicken chain grown into his neck draggin behind him and a friend girl came over and held him while I cut the chain out with a pair of dikes and a one sided razor, blade doctored him up, he was pretty old and my own fault he got heart worms and was bad for the last couple of weeks and I had the vet put him down, when I was a kid about 9 or 10 had an old tree legged blue tick that wandered up and adopted me, and he got the niehbors rooster and brought it home was knawing on it and my dad made me go pay mr Gobble for the rooster, (1st chance) and about a week later he dragged home another one so my dad made me put him down, said if he did it I would hate him forever so he handed me the 410 crack barrel and showed me to put it behind his ear and then pop, he helped me bury him, didn't have it in me to put Bear down, was tore up all the way back from the vet, felt almost in human as tore me up more than when my Dad died. But he was my buddy chow rot mix,
Paul

View attachment 232291
View attachment 232292


----------



## treeman82

Had an interesting day. Got about half way on a 2 day job. Pruned 1 sugar maple, and 3 red maples. Took down 2 red maples, and 1 cherry. 2 loads of chips, load up the wood tomorrow and finish the rest of the pruning.

Head out with the first load of chips today, pull out of a parking lot, and lost about a half a yard of chips in the road when the tailgate opened up! Been driving my friend's pick-up the last 2 weeks, so my brain forgot to tighten up the chain for the tailgate rather than the automatic click when I shut the gate.

Also got a call from a lady who owes me $600... she feels that because I took the wood from her job a couple of months ago that she doesn't owe me anything... sure.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Make sure you spend a half hour poking at the rot, and telling the customer how scared and incompetent you are before you climb the tree... really helps give you an edge on A list


I watched a video and felt bad for poor charlie he could be whacked in the head by a falling branch or worse have that idiot fall outta a tree and crush him and charlie poor charlie won't be the one of the two to walk away from it LOL


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> Had an interesting day. Got about half way on a 2 day job. Pruned 1 sugar maple, and 3 red maples. Took down 2 red maples, and 1 cherry. 2 loads of chips, load up the wood tomorrow and finish the rest of the pruning.
> 
> Head out with the first load of chips today, pull out of a parking lot, and lost about a half a yard of chips in the road when the tailgate opened up! Been driving my friend's pick-up the last 2 weeks, so my brain forgot to tighten up the chain for the tailgate rather than the automatic click when I shut the gate.
> 
> Also got a call from a lady who owes me $600... she feels that because I took the wood from her job a couple of months ago that she doesn't owe me anything... sure.



Go drop the wood back in the middle of her front lawn and tell her you want your $600


----------



## justme23005

Dropped this and blocked it up this afternoon. Going back tomorrow to finish.


----------



## deevo

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Go drop the wood back in the middle of her front lawn and tell her you want your $600



And a load of manure!


----------



## treeman75

justme23005 said:


> Dropped this and blocked it up this afternoon. Going back tomorrow to finish.



What kind of cut is that?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> What kind of cut is that?



A ####ed up one


----------



## deevo

Grinded a bunch of stumps today, removing 3 spruce trees tomorrow for a custy due to a pool being put in, then 2 stumps on same street. Easy day easy $ I suppose!


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> One more. Sorry for the multiple posts. I can only figure out how to send one pic at a time from my phone, and wanna see them on my laptop. Cab gaurd (glossy black) will be back from powder coat this afternoon, I'm told..
> View attachment 232254



Nice looking box. Im trying to come up with a box idea for my bucket.


----------



## treeman75

I have five 50-60' elms to do tomarrow in a back yard. I am glad I have my mini.


----------



## justme23005

treeman75 said:


> What kind of cut is that?



Its the kind of cut that it took to bring the tree down where it had to go.

The right side does look angled down in the picture, but it isnt...


----------



## treeman75

justme23005 said:


> Its the kind of cut that it took to bring the tree down where it had to go.
> 
> The right side does look angled down in the picture, but it isnt...



looks like a home owner cut


----------



## justme23005

treeman75 said:


> looks like a home owner cut



Looks like you have a lot to learn. Theres a reason for every variation from the standard rules that most everybody goes by.


----------



## treeman75

How to Cut Down a Tree
Is this how you did it? What kind of notch did you use?


----------



## justme23005

treeman75 said:


> How to Cut Down a Tree
> Is this how you did it? What kind of notch did you use?



If that works for you, that's great... Congratulations.. But that's not how we do it.


----------



## treeman75

Time for bed, I have to climb tomarrow and do some real tree work.


----------



## Reg

Today I had the dentist.

Yesterday we took out a bunch of firs around a property, ranging between 120 - 150. Since moving to BC I've been amazed how a grand fir can often sprout and support an almost disproportionate heavy top, and dont you know it when you release that sucker....when I switched the lights out to go to sleep last night I started swaying all over again. Having said that about support, there's so many around that have apparently failed in that last top quater.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Heading out to remove a dead elm, that is directly over a $50,000 back yard out door living space............... Why cant peeps see that it needs to go BEFORE they install this stuff! Could have layed it over, plenty of room, before the landscape, now I have to deal with a perfect Jap Maple right below, surrounded by slate patio stones and a permanent hardscape!
Every time I head to these high end property's, I am reminded why I am justified in riding my kids butts, about good grades and going to college.........Justification for Higher Education. I cannot perceive or comprehend having that kind of disposable income, but I sure would like too try.


----------



## squad143

sgreanbeans said:


> Why cant peeps see that it needs to go BEFORE they install this stuff!



Because they want to give some of thier $$$$ to us!


----------



## superjunior

Ever pull up to a bid in the pooring rain and not even get out of the truck? Just look at the tree through the window and write it up, drop the quote in the mailbox. Those tend to bite ya in the ass sometimes, im on one now. Couldnt get the crane or bucket as close as i thought, cables that i didnt see, couple more hours then i figured. Ended up having to hang some tops that i didnt plan on.. Oh well, got some nice saw logs out of thiz one. Buddy of mine turned me on to his saw mill place, dropped off some tulip last week that i would have normally thrown away. Just got a check in the mail for 175, sweet! Gonna do a lot less firewood this year, make a lot more money off wood bringing it to the mill then splitting it, not to mention the time and labor. This season is starting off pretty darn good!


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Ever pull up to a bid in the pooring rain and not even get out of the truck? Just look at the tree through the window and write it up, drop the quote in the mailbox. Those tend to bite ya in the ass sometimes, im on one now. Couldnt get the crane or bucket as close as i thought, cables that i didnt see, couple more hours then i figured. Ended up having to hang some tops that i didnt plan on.. Oh well, got some nice saw logs out of thiz one. Buddy of mine turned me on to his saw mill place, dropped off some tulip last week that i would have normally thrown away. Just got a check in the mail for 175, sweet! Gonna do a lot less firewood this year, make a lot more money off wood bringing it to the mill then splitting it, not to mention the time and labor. This season is starting off pretty darn good!



Yep, I got myself in over my head on one like that last Summer. Just looked at it from the street while it was raining. Job was to take one 12" leader out from over a house. Looked like no big deal from the curb. I quoted her $575 and figured about 3 hours to do it. When I showed up to do the job there was a rotten hole clean through the leader right at the split out fork that you could only see from the back side. No way to climb it or rig from it. Would have taken a bucket and a boom. I wondered why she was so eager for me to do it when she heard my price. She couldn't afford a bucket nor boom so I walked away from it with my skin. She was pissed but what can you do. I'm not dying for anybody.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> What kind of cut is that?



that notch belongs in the WTF thread , you can find it in the jokes and funny pics section


----------



## treeclimber101

HTML:







treeman75 said:


> Time for bed, I have to climb tomarrow and do some real tree work.


 You got alot of customer issues man,:rolleyes2: maybe you should just pack it in .....


----------



## ddhlakebound

Ordered an Oregon 511ax from Baileys earlier today. Rocked out 1 near new and 1 new chain yesterday at the base of a triple stem riverbirch. Had rocks and dirt grown into the base for several inches of vertical height. Guess I'd been gettin spoiled, avoided all rocks and metal for the last 5-6 jobs.

My 5 year old 510 oregon sharpener is still sitting in a garage 10 miles away, but it's way farther away than the mileage indicates.I was looking to get a replacement and ended up with an upgrade. Looking forward to the differences in the 511 (auto center chain vise and a few others) 

Went to the local saw shop/farm supply this am to buy another 510 thinking that it'd be $350, and they didn't have one. But they were nice enough to offer to sell me a chinese cheap-o for $190 that had 1/4" of play in the grinding head at the wheel. Went to the parts counter to find out about the Oregons they used to carry, and found out they didn't have the 510 in their order guide, and quoted me the 511ax at $577 plus tax. And they'd have to order it. Called two other local places (one of them named *********** saw shop) and both had nothing but hand helds. 

Got home and ran through site sponsors and Baileys was $392 to the door. Now I just hope it gets here quickly, cause I've got 3 fresh chains to get me through til it's here. (No, I've never heard of a file....)


----------



## superjunior

Got a couple new additions to the familly fedx'd to the door today! A beautifull pair of box turtles. here's the female


----------



## superjunior

...and the male


----------



## Tree Pig

justme23005 said:


> Dropped this and blocked it up this afternoon. Going back tomorrow to finish.





2treeornot2tree said:


> A ####ed up one





justme23005 said:


> Its the kind of cut that it took to bring the tree down where it had to go.
> 
> The right side does look angled down in the picture, but it isnt...





justme23005 said:


> Looks like you have a lot to learn. Theres a reason for every variation from the standard rules that most everybody goes by.




Well thats what this thread is for and I am only a part timer tree guy full time dumb ass cop so please educate me, because for the life of me I can not figure out what the frig is going on with them cuts or the "reason" for having cut it that way. 

maybe your just a smarter feller (pun intended) then those of use who are confused.

opcorn:


----------



## formationrx

*2day...mulberries....*


----------



## treeman82

Hauled 2 loads of wood out of the job we started yesterday first thing in the morning. Then took out a nasty clump of red maple, pruned 3, and went to lunch. After lunch had the privelage of pruning 3 more red maples that were covered in poison ivy. What a fun job, 1 load of chips from the entire day. Got out of there around 4:30, dropped chipper at the yard and cleaned up from a stump I did earlier in the week. At least the client is happy, says drop a bill in the mail and he will get me a check, and wants us back later in the year for more work. Met with another client after work, gonna try to get to them next week.


----------



## tree md

:msp_thumbup:

Love the hat! I've got a monster fruitless mulberry coming up sometime this Summer. All over a landscaped area that the woman is fanatical about. Not looking forward to that one very much. She did tip me $75 the last time I worked for her so I will be sure to be careful and do her a good job.

Rain day here today. I am still halfway sick so I enjoyed the day off. I did process my first payment with my Square card reader and iPad this evening from a job earlier in the week. So far so good. It came off without a hitch. Still gona have to see how long it takes to go through to my account. It's supposed to go through within 24 hours but I have heard large transactions can take longer. This one was for over a thousand so we'll see.

Large maple removal tomorrow and 2 stumps to grind. Got a call for another large Maple removal today. Riding around the city with everything in bloom, I am seeing tons of large dead trees from last Summer's severe drought. Gonna be tons of removals to do here this Summer.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Love the hat! I've got a monster fruitless mulberry coming up sometime this Summer. All over a landscaped area that the woman is fanatical about. Not looking forward to that one very much. She did tip me $75 the last time I worked for her so I will be sure to be careful and do her a good job.
> 
> Rain day here today. I am still halfway sick so I enjoyed the day off. I did process my first payment with my Square card reader and iPad this evening from a job earlier in the week. So far so good. It came off without a hitch. Still gona have to see how long it takes to go through to my account. It's supposed to go through within 24 hours but I have heard large transactions can take longer. This one was for over a thousand so we'll see.
> 
> Large maple removal tomorrow and 2 stumps to grind. Got a call for another large Maple removal today. Riding around the city with everything in bloom, I am seeing tons of large dead trees from last Summer's severe drought. Gonna be tons of removals to do here this Summer.



damn md u still sick, you taking anything? I tried my square the other day a lady wanted to pay right there and i was exited to try out the new cc sweeper. After about 30 tries I gave up and she wrote me a check, magnetic strip looked a little beat up on it though. I'm gonna try one of mine again and see whats up with this thing


----------



## tree md

Yeah, everyone is sick around here. I am feeling a lot better but still coughing my head off. Looking forward to having a couple of days off over the Easter weekend. What I need is a couple of days of rest to get over this crud.

Did you try doing the practice sweeps with your own card? I had to do that to get a feel for how to do it. Still took 3 or 4 swipes to get it to read my client's card. Kind of interested to see how long it takes to clear.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If i swipe mine to fast it wont read. Now, i normally get it to read the first swipe.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Yeah, everyone is sick around here. I am feeling a lot better but still coughing my head off. Looking forward to having a couple of days off over the Easter weekend. What I need is a couple of days of rest to get over this crud.
> 
> Did you try doing the practice sweeps with your own card? I had to do that to get a feel for how to do it. Still took 3 or 4 swipes to get it to read my client's card. Kind of interested to see how long it takes to clear.



Yeah i tried a couple of my cards and they both worked fine after a couple of swipes. Even emailed me an instant receipt. The ladys i tried a bunch of times and it finaly showed as discover and the last 4 digits of her pin. Didnt do anything after that no prompts or nothing, just froze. Gonna try one of my cards again here and see whats up. I guess it goes through at midnight on business days and its in your account the next day


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Yeah i tried a couple of my cards and they both worked fine after a couple of swipes. Even emailed me an instant receipt. The ladys i tried a bunch of times and it finaly showed as discover and the last 4 digits of her pin. Didnt do anything after that no prompts or nothing, just froze. Gonna try one of my cards again here and see whats up. I guess it goes through at midnight on business days and its in your account the next day



Did you enter the amount before you swiped her card?


----------



## formationrx

tree md said:


> :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Love the hat! I've got a monster fruitless mulberry coming up sometime this Summer. All over a landscaped area that the woman is fanatical about. Not looking forward to that one very much. She did tip me $75 the last time I worked for her so I will be sure to be careful and do her a good job.
> 
> Rain day here today. I am still halfway sick so I enjoyed the day off. I did process my first payment with my Square card reader and iPad this evening from a job earlier in the week. So far so good. It came off without a hitch. Still gona have to see how long it takes to go through to my account. It's supposed to go through within 24 hours but I have heard large transactions can take longer. This one was for over a thousand so we'll see.
> 
> Large maple removal tomorrow and 2 stumps to grind. Got a call for another large Maple removal today. Riding around the city with everything in bloom, I am seeing tons of large dead trees from last Summer's severe drought. Gonna be tons of removals to do here this Summer.



on jobs like that we gotta eat it and make'em happy... i give them a break cuz at least the knit pickers care about the yard... hope you are feelin better and have a good day out there tmw....


----------



## superjunior

oops... scratch that, I just forgot how to use the damn thing already lol..

on a better note the navigation is awesome I haven't opened up my map book in 2 weeks! just got some broad telling me to turn left or right and it even pops up a pic of the house when you pull up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well thats what this thread is for and I am only a part timer tree guy full time dumb ass cop so please educate me, because for the life of me I can not figure out what the frig is going on with them cuts or the "reason" for having cut it that way.
> 
> maybe your just a smarter feller (pun intended) then those of use who are confused.
> 
> opcorn:



I gave you a 'like' because your cool, but that was a messed up cut. 
Jeff
I might have to go back and see if I missed something.


----------



## jefflovstrom

justme23005 said:


> Dropped this and blocked it up this afternoon. Going back tomorrow to finish.



I am sorry S-O-M, I messed up and my comment was meant to be to 'justme'. 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> oops... scratch that, I just forgot how to use the damn thing already lol..
> 
> on a better note the navigation is awesome I haven't opened up my map book in 2 weeks! just got some broad telling me to turn left or right and it even pops up a pic of the house when you pull up.



What GPS app are you using? My GPS unit is 5 years old and out of date. Does not recognize new construction. I downloaded an app on my iPad but I am not thrilled with it. I probably need to just buy another unit.


----------



## jefflovstrom

justme23005 said:


> Dropped this and blocked it up this afternoon. Going back tomorrow to finish.



I quess you don't have a bigger saw or you would have used it. Right? If you had the right saw you would not have to go back tomorrow.
Just saying, take your 'Man-Suit' to work with you the next time.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I am sorry S-O-M, I messed up and my comment was meant to be to 'justme'.
> Jeff


I bet you are liking the #### outta those turtle pics , and that the Chargers suck ....LOL just kidding about the turtles ....


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> What GPS app are you using? My GPS unit is 5 years old and out of date. Does not recognize new construction. I downloaded an app on my iPad but I am not thrilled with it. I probably need to just buy another unit.



Not exactly sure what the name of it is. It came preinstalled in the galaxy tab, it just saise navigation.


----------



## Toddppm

formationrx said:


> on jobs like that we gotta eat it and make'em happy... i give them a break cuz at least the knit pickers care about the yard... hope you are feelin better and have a good day out there tmw....



Some arm chaps and a shepherds hook would just sooo complete the look:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

Toddppm said:


> Some arm chaps and a shepherds hook would just sooo complete the look:hmm3grin2orange:



you are close but missed it by an inch... rumor I have is that the outfit came from his days as a guide for climbing the Matterhorn in Switzerland, so I did a little research and came up with this.







younger days


----------



## tree MDS

Man, yesterday was such an awesomely good day, and for good pay. Just look at this thing.. it was helpless, I tell you!! Back to the ####ing hickory nightmare today. Not feeling it!
View attachment 232491


----------



## tree MDS

Its not every day you get a setup this sweet. I must've gained 15' on this tree by walking Stubs up this hill..

View attachment 232493


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Its not every day you get a setup this sweet. I must've gained 15' on this tree by walking Stubs up this hill..
> 
> View attachment 232493



mds this second pic isn't coming out, at least on my old decrepit computer


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> mds this second pic isn't coming out, at least on my old decrepit computer



Yeah, I know. I tried to fix it. Site is glitchy as hell posting from my phone. Oh well, gotta get my ass moving here. Have a good day boys..


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree md said:


> What GPS app are you using? My GPS unit is 5 years old and out of date. Does not recognize new construction. I downloaded an app on my iPad but I am not thrilled with it. I probably need to just buy another unit.





superjunior said:


> Not exactly sure what the name of it is. It came preinstalled in the galaxy tab, it just saise navigation.



Android has a Google maps app.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Sorry about the poor editing, I've been sick the last few days now too.

[video=youtube;br7NhJEKtz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br7NhJEKtz0&feature=g-upl&context=G24b0a80AUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## tree md

Nice job Mike. Could only watch half, I got to get moving. Will check the rest of it out this evening.


----------



## swyman

Killed 2 65' Maples and done by 10am. Wanted to hang around town till lady got home for next job so I treated the boys to the local chicken wing joint. Got the X-scream sauce and about an hour into the job it hit me hard. Could not take the pressure and had to be at factory by 3 so headed back in morning. This last job is the first uproot leaning on another tree job I have ever done. The tree that's uprooted is a dead Ash and my "ash" was puckering. I tied the tree off the the tree its leaning on for safety through the night but it should go good with no "pressure"! Will try to take a snap shot before starting tomorrow.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Remove White Pine right front corner of house. 
Remove White Pine right front corner of house.
Remove White Pine right front corner of house.
Grind stumps.


Hunt down landscaper planting dam White Pines too close to right front corner of house and nip problem in the butt!!!


----------



## justme23005

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well thats what this thread is for and I am only a part timer tree guy full time dumb ass cop so please educate me, because for the life of me I can not figure out what the frig is going on with them cuts or the "reason" for having cut it that way.
> 
> maybe your just a smarter feller (pun intended) then those of use who are confused.
> 
> opcorn:



The notch came out of the right side.. it looks sloped in the pic, but it isn't. The notch isn't quite as deep as I would usually make it, because it had a VERY heavy lean toward the left. The back cut is a little too close to the notch, because I was avoiding metal in the tree, so I made it slightly lower than I should have.. I cut most of the holding wood, because the truck wouldn't pull it... Leaving just enough to still have control over where the tree went, yet making it pull as easily as possible. Its hard to tell by the picture, but the stump is just over 5 feet in diameter. I was using my old 372XP with a 36 inch bar. I didn't dare hook the line any higher up the tree for more leverage, because the tree was pretty rotten.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

swyman said:


> Killed 2 65' Maples and done by 10am. Wanted to hang around town till lady got home for next job so I treated the boys to the local chicken wing joint. Got the X-scream sauce and about an hour into the job it hit me hard. Could not take the pressure and had to be at factory by 3 so headed back in morning. This last job is the first uproot leaning on another tree job I have ever done. The tree that's uprooted is a dead Ash and my "ash" was puckering. I tied the tree off the the tree its leaning on for safety through the night but it should go good with no "pressure"! Will try to take a snap shot before starting tomorrow.



That sounds like all kinds of dangerous. Be careful!


----------



## justme23005

jefflovstrom said:


> I quess you don't have a bigger saw or you would have used it. Right? If you had the right saw you would not have to go back tomorrow.
> Just saying, take your 'Man-Suit' to work with you the next time.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



The 36 inch bar is big enough for 95% of the trees we do around here. It did the job... The tree came down safely, the job got finished, and the check cleared. life is good. 

Today, we took 4 locusts down for the neighbor... I didn't even move the bucket truck, just boomed up from my driveway, and cut & dropped the tops into my own yard.. cha ching.. Done by mid early afternoon.. One of my friends wanted the wood for firewood, so he cleaned up the mess.. I bought the pizza & beer.


----------



## swyman

[QUOMTE=Mike Cantolina;3589257]That sounds like all kinds of dangerous. Be careful![/QUOTE


I was in a hurry and was a disaster waiting to happen. Going back in the morning and will take my time, think everything through as best I can. Try to tie things together so I don't get any spring back from the tree its leaning on. Just try to stay out of harms way and not hit the top rail of the chain link fence below.


----------



## jefflovstrom

justme23005 said:


> The 36 inch bar is big enough for 95% of the trees we do around here. It did the job... The tree came down safely, the job got finished, and the check cleared. life is good.
> 
> Today, we took 4 locusts down for the neighbor... I didn't even move the bucket truck, just boomed up from my driveway, and cut & dropped the tops into my own yard.. cha ching.. Done by mid early afternoon.. One of my friends wanted the wood for firewood, so he cleaned up the mess.. I bought the pizza & beer.



Cool!
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Cluster#### day. Walked outside to a flat this morning that couldn't be repaired. Did not make it to the job until 11. Log truck was already there waiting for me. Had to hustle to put my maple on the ground. Had it down and stumped in 3 hours. Dump was closed. Had to go back and grind the 40" stump after wasting an hour going to the dump for nothing. Finally finished all the clean up by 6. Spent all day on a job that I should have been done with by 3.

Somedays are diamond, somedays are stone.


----------



## Slvrmple72

formationrx said:


>



Jed Clampett, Beverly Hillbilly, trimmer of Mulberries


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> Cluster#### day. Walked outside to a flat this morning that couldn't be repaired. Did not make it to the job until 11. Log truck was already there waiting for me. Had to hustle to put my maple on the ground. Had it down and stumped in 3 hours. Dump was closed. Had to go back and grind the 40" stump after wasting an hour going to the dump for nothing. Finally finished all the clean up by 6. Spent all day on a job that I should have been done with by 3.
> 
> Somedays are diamond, somedays are stone.



I hear ya! Broke a small linkage arm on my chipper clutch 1/2 way through a 3 spruce removal job yesterday! 4 hour job turned into 5.5 hrs, thank goodness there was a machine shop 5 mins away, they had it repaired (new one) in 20 mins, went back put it on, one of my guys had all the rest of the brush on the street, he chipped and I grinded the 3 stumps. Lost 1.5 hours after taking the linkage off running to the shop, then putting it back on, only cost me $20, so wasn't that bad! Another great week$ Got one big mother of an Oak to drop, plus 2 big sugar maples in the morning, no cleanup!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here some pics from the last couple days. Seems like everytime I finish up a job, I get to more. 

Here is a pic of a trim job that another company in the area did. They left alot of stubs.






Some door hangers I got made up. I can cut the top off and hand them out as flyers as well. I am not going to hang them on everyones door so dont call me a hack.






Broke the spline belt on my stumper last week. Started to prep for painting it. Finally got the new belt today.






Maple removal i got for next week. Had to get a permit from the city arborist to remove it.


----------



## tree md

Was telling you guys that I had bought an aftermarket set of teeth for my stumper about a month and a half ago from Vermeer for around 4 bucks a tooth. Some of you were asking me to let you know how they worked out. I finally changed them out about three weeks ago and have ground probably a dozen stumps since then. Ground a good 40 incher today and did one that was around 60" after I chased out the roots and all last week. These teeth are working great so far. I had the 40 incher ground out in about a half hour today


----------



## sgreanbeans

Working on a really nasy cottonwood. HO said it died last year, no way, it has been dead for years. Climber went up, it was pretty windy, so we were taking it easy, he swings one out and the tree starts dropping branches from the shake. Climber looks at me and says "this is f'ing sketchy" He does another, tip tied, I send it down, grab a 3" part and start to walk it out, to lay it flat, it breaks in my hand.....3"! I get it untied and go to grab the end to drag it out. The branch was about 20ft long with the cut end being about 7-8" dia. I expect some weight, it is so light, I can pick the whole thing up over my head and do benches with it, lay it back down, grab it half way and try to break it, sure enough, snap a (at the spot that I grabbed) 5" chunk off with my hands, now keep in mind, I am just a little fella. The center is total mush and the outer wood is real light and punky. Climber is like "holy sht" I look at his TIP and it is 5", same size that I broke with my hands (I videoed him foot locking off the same size about 40 ft up) GET DOWN! So then I go up, thro on the gaffs and away I go, get about 30ft up and my left side peels out, I look down and I am ripping out the bark and taking about a 1/2inch of wood with it, I drop down to shek it out. I could use my finger tips to "dig" the wood out, took at least a inch out. At this point I am pissed. Pissed that I missed this how far gone this one was. I look at everything pretty good, but I screwed up here. I should have never let a guy go up this one. HO is gone for Easter weekend, waiting for permission to get the truck in. This is the one that has all the landscape/hardscape directly below, with a bad a ss jap maple right in the middle. I know that as soon as I start working it, it will start busting,sending crap everywhere, trying to figure out a way to shield the maple from debris. Going to bomb the brush onto plywood and then snap cut the whole log. Was going to lay the log out, but now I don't trust the wood to hold a hinge. Some trees just suck. Oh well, we will get it. Just sucks that I missed this. Need to start drilling these things.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here some pics from the last couple days. Seems like everytime I finish up a job, I get to more.
> 
> Here is a pic of a trim job that another company in the area did. They left alot of stubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some door hangers I got made up. I can cut the top off and hand them out as flyers as well. I am not going to hang them on everyones door so dont call me a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke the spline belt on my stumper last week. Started to prep for painting it. Finally got the new belt today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple removal i got for next week. Had to get a permit from the city arborist to remove it.


AA's in the first pic?:msp_scared:


----------



## tree md

Been outside for an hour sitting on the porch, drinking coffee and watching it rain... Can't remember the last time I had a weekend off. Loving it. I do have to make a dump today and bid a job but otherwise, with the rain and it being Easter weekend, there is a good chance I'lll be able to chill all weekend.


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Working on a really nasy cottonwood. HO said it died last year, no way, it has been dead for years. Climber went up, it was pretty windy, so we were taking it easy, he swings one out and the tree starts dropping branches from the shake. Climber looks at me and says "this is f'ing sketchy" He does another, tip tied, I send it down, grab a 3" part and start to walk it out, to lay it flat, it breaks in my hand.....3"! I get it untied and go to grab the end to drag it out. The branch was about 20ft long with the cut end being about 7-8" dia. I expect some weight, it is so light, I can pick the whole thing up over my head and do benches with it, lay it back down, grab it half way and try to break it, sure enough, snap a (at the spot that I grabbed) 5" chunk off with my hands, now keep in mind, I am just a little fella. The center is total mush and the outer wood is real light and punky. Climber is like "holy sht" I look at his TIP and it is 5", same size that I broke with my hands (I videoed him foot locking off the same size about 40 ft up) GET DOWN! So then I go up, thro on the gaffs and away I go, get about 30ft up and my left side peels out, I look down and I am ripping out the bark and taking about a 1/2inch of wood with it, I drop down to shek it out. I could use my finger tips to "dig" the wood out, took at least a inch out. At this point I am pissed. Pissed that I missed this how far gone this one was. I look at everything pretty good, but I screwed up here. I should have never let a guy go up this one. HO is gone for Easter weekend, waiting for permission to get the truck in. This is the one that has all the landscape/hardscape directly below, with a bad a ss jap maple right in the middle. I know that as soon as I start working it, it will start busting,sending crap everywhere, trying to figure out a way to shield the maple from debris. Going to bomb the brush onto plywood and then snap cut the whole log. Was going to lay the log out, but now I don't trust the wood to hold a hinge. Some trees just suck. Oh well, we will get it. Just sucks that I missed this. Need to start drilling these things.





I don't get to climb much and let my guys do everything but climbed 1 that I posted about last week. Same deal, dead cottonwood with holes and hinged like wet cardboard. Not sure I would have climbed it without another tree to tie into, although it held up good but I was able to rope the pieces through another tree too.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Love the hat! I've got a monster fruitless mulberry coming up sometime this Summer. All over a landscaped area that the woman is fanatical about. Not looking forward to that one very much. She did tip me $75 the last time I worked for her so I will be sure to be careful and do her a good job.
> 
> Rain day here today. I am still halfway sick so I enjoyed the day off. I did process my first payment with my Square card reader and iPad this evening from a job earlier in the week. So far so good. It came off without a hitch. Still gona have to see how long it takes to go through to my account. It's supposed to go through within 24 hours but I have heard large transactions can take longer. This one was for over a thousand so we'll see.
> 
> Large maple removal tomorrow and 2 stumps to grind. Got a call for another large Maple removal today. Riding around the city with everything in bloom, I am seeing tons of large dead trees from last Summer's severe drought. Gonna be tons of removals to do here this Summer.



We have been having drought stress problems too, it is often a secondary problem that creates the spiral down. If we can address these biotic problems we can also get more water into soils even where they have watering restrictions. I have found that a basal excavation where we leave a dish, or detention-swale in the basal area, we can keep the irrigation water from running off and staying in the target area. Some species I suggest occasional ponding up of the water so that it will perk out into the surrounding area.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> The notch came out of the right side.. it looks sloped in the pic, but it isn't. The notch isn't quite as deep as I would usually make it, because it had a VERY heavy lean toward the left. The back cut is a little too close to the notch, because I was avoiding metal in the tree, so I made it slightly lower than I should have.. I cut most of the holding wood, because the truck wouldn't pull it... Leaving just enough to still have control over where the tree went, yet making it pull as easily as possible. Its hard to tell by the picture, but the stump is just over 5 feet in diameter. I was using my old 372XP with a 36 inch bar. I didn't dare hook the line any higher up the tree for more leverage, because the tree was pretty rotten.


 Well they say that a picture is worth a 1000 words so I counted and you still have about 5oo more words that you can use to try and convince us that it is all just the picture ,anyway I thought you said the kid from last weeks post cant start the saw , I tend to disagree and I would find it easier to believe that he thought that notch was correct more then a grown man(you) , but I guess what should we expect from a pipe line inspector who arrives in a retired cable linemans van with a 20 ft ladder and 1 saw for all the 95% of trees in the area , OH and BTW neg . repping someone for being right is pretty whack Latest Reputation Received (29242470 point(s) total)
04-05-2012 06:44 PM
justme23005
Thread: whadja do today?
Completely clueless


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> AA's in the first pic?:msp_scared:



OHHHH Jared no ............no ...........no , if I've learned anything recently you need to completely disassemble that machine then paint each part of it one by one , and we to see pics I mean different angles , different lighting choices , we need sun and sun sets and don't expect to see that baby running before Memorial Day cause if your gonna HardCore paint something it needs to take a long time ...:msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Working on a really nasy cottonwood. HO said it died last year, no way, it has been dead for years. Climber went up, it was pretty windy, so we were taking it easy, he swings one out and the tree starts dropping branches from the shake. Climber looks at me and says "this is f'ing sketchy" He does another, tip tied, I send it down, grab a 3" part and start to walk it out, to lay it flat, it breaks in my hand.....3"! I get it untied and go to grab the end to drag it out. The branch was about 20ft long with the cut end being about 7-8" dia. I expect some weight, it is so light, I can pick the whole thing up over my head and do benches with it, lay it back down, grab it half way and try to break it, sure enough, snap a (at the spot that I grabbed) 5" chunk off with my hands, now keep in mind, I am just a little fella. The center is total mush and the outer wood is real light and punky. Climber is like "holy sht" I look at his TIP and it is 5", same size that I broke with my hands (I videoed him foot locking off the same size about 40 ft up) GET DOWN! So then I go up, thro on the gaffs and away I go, get about 30ft up and my left side peels out, I look down and I am ripping out the bark and taking about a 1/2inch of wood with it, I drop down to shek it out. I could use my finger tips to "dig" the wood out, took at least a inch out. At this point I am pissed. Pissed that I missed this how far gone this one was. I look at everything pretty good, but I screwed up here. I should have never let a guy go up this one. HO is gone for Easter weekend, waiting for permission to get the truck in. This is the one that has all the landscape/hardscape directly below, with a bad a ss jap maple right in the middle. I know that as soon as I start working it, it will start busting,sending crap everywhere, trying to figure out a way to shield the maple from debris. Going to bomb the brush onto plywood and then snap cut the whole log. Was going to lay the log out, but now I don't trust the wood to hold a hinge. Some trees just suck. Oh well, we will get it. Just sucks that I missed this. Need to start drilling these things.


Sounds like you should stayed home , and hung with the Family ...... Thats what I am gonna do today got a new storm door about a yard of mulch to throw down out front a Egg hunt at 5 and dinner at 630pm and to be perfectly honest I could care less about the first 2 items on my list theyll still be there Monday


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> Well they say that a picture is worth a 1000 words so I counted and you still have about 5oo more words that you can use to try and convince us that it is all just the picture ,anyway I thought you said the kid from last weeks post cant start the saw , I tend to disagree and I would find it easier to believe that he thought that notch was correct more then a grown man(you) , but I guess what should we expect from a pipe line inspector who arrives in a retired cable linemans van with a 20 ft ladder and 1 saw for all the 95% of trees in the area , OH and BTW neg . repping someone for being right is pretty whack Latest Reputation Received (29242470 point(s) total)
> 04-05-2012 06:44 PM
> justme23005
> Thread: whadja do today?
> Completely clueless




And you wonder why most people here think you are a little douchebag... ?


----------



## Toddppm

Little? , you've seen the pics right?


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> And you wonder why most people here think you are a little douchebag... ?


 No theres no wonderment here but I don't care .... I think that your notch sucks , I think you prolly suck , I think a guy who uses a 30 ft bucket van to cut a tree prolly sucks ... And then to post such sucky things in a forum of sharks shows that your intelligence prolly is low and sucks :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 232598


Toddppm said:


> Little? , you've seen the pics right?


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> No theres no wonderment here but I don't care .... I think that your notch sucks , I think you prolly suck , I think a guy who uses a 30 ft bucket van to cut a tree prolly sucks ... And then to post such sucky things in a forum of sharks shows that your intelligence prolly is low and sucks :msp_w00t:



If you didn't care, you wouldn't be on here 24/7 dreaming about what it would be like to be a tree guy. Get your facts straight, we have three 35 foot buckets.. They are all paid for, and they all make me money. I use the van most of the time, because it gets the best gas mileage. I make a lot more money than you do, I'm smarter than you, and you are the one that looks dumber every time you post on here.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> If you didn't care, you wouldn't be on here 24/7 dreaming about what it would be like to be a tree guy. Get your facts straight, we have three 35 foot buckets.. They are all paid for, and they all make me money. I use the van most of the time, because it gets the best gas mileage. I make a lot more money than you do, I'm smarter than you, and you are the one that looks dumber every time you post on here.



Do all your customers tell you what TV has static before they realize your the tree guy ???? I bet you are smarter then most with a upside down notch , Hell you've prolly figured out how make a tree do a CART WHEEL right into the passenger seat of the Van Fleet of X cable trucks


----------



## treeclimber101

"Hey it JUSTME up in your tree " why yes I can cut trees , I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night LOL


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> "Hey it JUSTME up in your tree " why yes I can cut trees , I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night LOL



You seem jealous... why don't you come up out of your parents basement and practice, try to make yourself better.. Rather than trying to bring everybody down to your level?


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> You seem jealous... why don't you come up out of your parents basement and practice, try to make yourself better.. Rather than trying to bring everybody down to your level?



Your right , I am gonna have a fire sale of all my "tree" equipment and run right out there to the cable auctions and buy 3 35ft buckets cash I hear they get excellent gas mileage :msp_wink: and then I can be somebody :msp_wink:


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> Your right , I am gonna have a fire sale of all my "tree" equipment and run right out there to the cable auctions and buy 3 35ft buckets cash I hear they get excellent gas mileage :msp_wink: and then I can be somebody :msp_wink:



If it's been on fire, you probably shouldn't be using it anyway.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> If it's been on fire, you probably shouldn't be using it anyway.


 Yea that post makes you look "Real Smart "


----------



## Tree Pig

justme23005 said:


> If you didn't care, you wouldn't be on here 24/7 dreaming about what it would be like to be a tree guy. Get your facts straight, we have three 35 foot buckets.. They are all paid for, and they all make me money. I use the van most of the time, because it gets the best gas mileage. I make a lot more money than you do, I'm smarter than you, and you are the one that looks dumber every time you post on here.



I have to agree with 101 here, that notch was a POS and the BS story you told about why it was cut is just that BS. I wont make fun of your 35 foot bucket van because I dont own a bucket. But other then that judging by other little clues like... vise grips and the garbage screw driver you left laying on the stump you are probably a joke.


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea that post makes you look "Real Smart "



Thanks...

But shouldn't that say "Yeah, that post makes you look really smart"?


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have to agree with 101 here, that notch was a POS and the BS story you told about why it was cut is just that BS. I wont make fun of your 35 foot bucket van because I dont own a bucket. But other then that judging by other little clues like... vise grips and the garbage screw driver you left laying on the stump you are probably a joke.



Knock it off right now.............. the vise grips are for beating the screwdriver in to fell the tree the way it needed to go , right on top of the septic ......


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> But shouldn't that say "Yeah, that post makes you look really smart"?



A fire sale douche is a quick sale ..... I mean I shoulda known that a cousin kissing sister ###### prolly wouldn't of gotten that one


----------



## justme23005

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have to agree with 101 here, that notch was a POS and the BS story you told about why it was cut is just that BS. I wont make fun of your 35 foot bucket van because I dont own a bucket. But other then that judging by other little clues like... vise grips and the garbage screw driver you left laying on the stump you are probably a joke.



Why don't you have a bucket? just curious? I know, I should have picked up the tools after I was finished using them.. My bad.. btw.. the screwdriver is Mac. granted... not as good as Snap on, but I don't consider it garbage. You shouldn't be so quick to judge..


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> Why don't you have a bucket? just curious? I know, I should have picked up the tools after I was finished using them.. My bad.. btw.. the screwdriver is Mac. granted... not as good as Snap on, but I don't consider it garbage. You shouldn't be so quick to judge..



Well I am sure they are of good quality cause I will venture to say that they fix 90% of your #### , other then what you use the duct tape on


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> A fire sale douche is a quick sale ..... I mean I shoulda known that a cousin kissing sister ###### prolly wouldn't of gotten that one



There ya go with the jealousy again.. yup, my cousin is cute..


----------



## Tree Pig

justme23005 said:


> Why don't you have a bucket? just curious? I know, I should have picked up the tools after I was finished using them.. My bad.. btw.. the screwdriver is Mac. granted... not as good as Snap on, but I don't consider it garbage. You shouldn't be so quick to judge..



I dont have a bucket because buckets are for guys that bring vise grips to tree jobs. I am fat and need the exercise so I climb. That screw driver came out of some harbor freight tool bag Christmas special, tell the truth.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have to agree with 101 here, that notch was a POS and the BS story you told about why it was cut is just that BS. I wont make fun of your 35 foot bucket van because I dont own a bucket. But other then that judging by other little clues like... vise grips and the garbage screw driver you left laying on the stump you are probably a joke.



That notch looks like someone allowed a special Olympics squad to enter a Logging competition .........


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I dont have a bucket because buckets are for guys that bring vise grips to tree jobs. I am fat and need the exercise so I climb. That screw driver came out of some harbor freight tool bag Christmas special, tell the truth.



Again how dare you............. that is Nickle Vadcandium and is straight outta the magizine in the back of the seat in front of you on a airplane ..... he bought that and the automatic Dog Washer the same day


----------



## tree md

Well I have imported footage of my job yesterday. I am going to leave it in it's entirety and let you all have at it. Yes I could have used a bucket on it (was offered use of one) and yes, I am sure there are things people can pick apart. I could give a rats ass. I did this one with one paid guy (my dad), hauled off a small load of brush and left the firewood to my firewood guys who split it on site and hauled it away for the wood. Worked for me.

It's about 48 minutes of footage and has all the climbing included for the most part. I'm not editing it, I figure I'll leave it in it's entirety for you guys to see my decision making process and critique if you want. I'll post a link to my YouTube after I upload it.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> That notch looks like someone allowed a special Olympics squad to enter a Logging competition .........



Take it easy, I just found a video of him cutting that tree and it explains a lot about that notch

[video=youtube;Holy6FTBMzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Holy6FTBMzg[/video]


----------



## justme23005

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I dont have a bucket because buckets are for guys that bring vise grips to tree jobs. I am fat and need the exercise so I climb. That screw driver came out of some harbor freight tool bag Christmas special, tell the truth.



I do carry a few basic tools to the job... If you ask anybody who has been in this business for a while, they will stress how important it is to be prepared at the jobsite. Part of me being prepared, is to carry a few tools. Harbor Freight doesn't sell Mac Tools.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree md said:


> Well I have imported footage of my job yesterday. I am going to leave it in it's entirety and let you all have at it. Yes I could have used a bucket on it (was offered use of one) and yes, I am sure there are things people can pick apart. I could give a rats ass. I did this one with one paid guy (my dad), hauled off a small load of brush and left the firewood to my firewood guys who split it on site and hauled it away for the wood. Worked for me.
> 
> It's about 48 minutes of footage and has all the climbing included for the most part. I'm not editing it, I figure I'll leave it in it's entirety for you guys to see my decision making process and critique if you want. I'll post a link to my YouTube after I upload it.


:yourock:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Well I have imported footage of my job yesterday. I am going to leave it in it's entirety and let you all have at it. Yes I could have used a bucket on it (was offered use of one) and yes, I am sure there are things people can pick apart. I could give a rats ass. I did this one with one paid guy (my dad), hauled off a small load of brush and left the firewood to my firewood guys who split it on site and hauled it away for the wood. Worked for me.
> 
> It's about 48 minutes of footage and has all the climbing included for the most part. I'm not editing it, I figure I'll leave it in it's entirety for you guys to see my decision making process and critique if you want. I'll post a link to my YouTube after I upload it.



sweeeeeeettttttt cant wait for that


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> I do carry a few basic tools to the job... If you ask anybody who has been in this business for a while, they will stress how important it is to be prepared at the jobsite. Part of me being prepared, is to carry a few tools. Harbor Freight doesn't sell Mac Tools.



I think what you should say is that AWFUL van of yours carries the tool (YOU) in it , you just happen to carry a few others


----------



## Tree Pig

justme23005 said:


> I do carry a few basic tools to the job... If you ask anybody who has been in this business for a while, they will stress how important it is to be prepared at the jobsite. Part of me being prepared, is to carry a few tools. Harbor Freight doesn't sell Mac Tools.



Yeah well every real tree guy knows vise grips are only for holding the throttle open on the old chuck and duck, when it wont stay on its own anymore.


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> I think what you should say is that AWFUL van of yours carries the tool (YOU) in it , you just happen to carry a few others



You really should put all that energy to better use.. Maybe get a job, or some education.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah well every real tree guy knows vise grips are only for holding the throttle open on the old chuck and duck, when it wont stay on its own anymore.


Around here we nicknamed Chuck and Ducks , WHITEY killers


----------



## justme23005

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah well every real tree guy knows vise grips are only for holding the throttle open on the old chuck and duck, when it wont stay on its own anymore.



And it sure would suck, if you didn't have any Vise Grips.. you would have to use bubble gum.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> You really should put all that energy to better use.. Maybe get a job, or some education.



I was hired here today by God to make your life miserable all day , at least thats what the dog told me anyway


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> And it sure would suck, if you didn't have any Vise Grips.. you would have to use bubble gum.



Or your vagina


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I was hired here today by God to make your life miserable all day , at least thats what the dog told me anyway



AKA David Berkowitz?


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> I was hired here today by God to make your life miserable all day , at least thats what the dog told me anyway



It takes a lot more than that..


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> Or your vagina



That didn't make any sense.. poof.... i think i just heard your I.Q. drop a few more numbers..


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Well I have imported footage of my job yesterday. I am going to leave it in it's entirety and let you all have at it. Yes I could have used a bucket on it (was offered use of one) and yes, I am sure there are things people can pick apart. I could give a rats ass. I did this one with one paid guy (my dad), hauled off a small load of brush and left the firewood to my firewood guys who split it on site and hauled it away for the wood. Worked for me.
> 
> It's about 48 minutes of footage and has all the climbing included for the most part. I'm not editing it, I figure I'll leave it in it's entirety for you guys to see my decision making process and critique if you want. I'll post a link to my YouTube after I upload it.



Dang!, 48 minutes!, Gonna need popcorn and pen and paper! Hopefully there are are no commercials!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> That didn't make any sense.. poof.... i think i just heard your I.Q. drop a few more numbers..


 Again another post that makes ya look like rocket scientist


----------



## Tree Pig

justme23005 said:


> That didn't make any sense.. poof.... i think i just heard your I.Q. drop a few more numbers..



Oh this is going to be Priceless, a HILLBILLY from the Catskills and A guy from Jersey having an IQ discussion. Some one call Jerry Springer NOW.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Oh this is going to be Priceless, a HILLBILLY from the Catskills and A guy from Jersey having an IQ discussion. Some one call Jerry Springer NOW.


 Oh please it will be a slaughter , hes already fumbling and I am not even warmed up .....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> OHHHH Jared no ............no ...........no , if I've learned anything recently you need to completely disassemble that machine then paint each part of it one by one , and we to see pics I mean different angles , different lighting choices , we need sun and sun sets and don't expect to see that baby running before Memorial Day cause if your gonna HardCore paint something it needs to take a long time ...:msp_w00t:



Not to inturupt your love fest, but..............

Dont worry 101. I am gonna completely disasemble and paint the machine. Just doing the easy removable parts and preping some other parts waiting on the new belts. I will take plenty of pics to bore the piss outta you.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh please it will be a slaughter , hes already fumbling and I am not even warmed up .....



Just dont get yourself banned again!


----------



## justme23005

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh please it will be a slaughter , hes already fumbling and I am not even warmed up .....




IQTest.com


try it


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang!, 48 minutes!, Gonna need popcorn and pen and paper! Hopefully there are are no commercials!
> Jeff



Yeah, it was a multi stemmed Maple with 5 or 6 leaders. I set a bull line but ended up just piecing it out in a tight drop zone. I pieced out everything but the central leader that I was tied into, which I dropped with the pole. 48 minutes was not bad on this tree. I was in a hurry. I got to the job late.

Almost 4 gigs of HD footage... Gonna have to upload it overnight...


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not to inturupt your love fest, but..............
> 
> Dont worry 101. I am gonna completely disasemble and paint the machine. Just doing the easy removable parts and preping some other parts waiting on the new belts. I will take plenty of pics to bore the piss outta you.



Listen I think your a cool dude but I don't know WTF your doing to your post coloring but Its making me wanna attack your face ... And I am color blind and its still annoying me , so please make it go away


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just dont get yourself banned again!



Its a competition and he is a few behind MDS hes making an effort to catch up.


----------



## treeclimber101

justme23005 said:


> IQTest.com
> 
> 
> try it



you are an ####### I take the entire test than I need to give them My email #### that , then I will be spammed by them daily figures a tool bag like you would see that as fun I can't I just wasted 10 minutes of my day that I will never get back


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Its a competition and he is a few behind MDS hes making an effort to catch up.



Oh please that hack has been trying to be me since I joined the site ....


----------



## Tree Pig

justme23005 said:


> IQTest.com
> 
> 
> try it



Honestly dude thats a joke. You have obviously never taken a real IQ test. My 5th grade son could smoke that test. Just to show you how dumb it is I took the test by just randomly selecting answers. An IQ test with a 50/50 chance of the correct answer... come on? 

Heres my results from random answers

*Dear Stihl-O-Matic,

Thank you for your interest in the test at IQTest.com.

Your general IQ score is: 114
*

You want a test go to the MENSA site and take their practice test.

Take this test and do not CHEAT


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Honestly dude thats a joke. You have obviously never taken a real IQ test. My 5th grade son could smoke that test. Just to show you how dumb it is I took the test by just randomly selecting answers. An IQ test with a 50/50 chance of the correct answer... come on?
> 
> Heres my results from random answers
> 
> *Dear Stihl-O-Matic,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the test at IQTest.com.
> 
> Your general IQ score is: 114
> *
> 
> You want a test go to the MENSA site and take their practice test.
> 
> Take this test and do not CHEAT


 And thats the benchmark that idiot has set for himself ...... I bet he gives it to everybody to wow them hillbillys with "his fancy thinking and all ":msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Honestly dude thats a joke. You have obviously never taken a real IQ test. My 5th grade son could smoke that test. Just to show you how dumb it is I took the test by just randomly selecting answers. An IQ test with a 50/50 chance of the correct answer... come on?
> 
> Heres my results from random answers
> 
> *Dear Stihl-O-Matic,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the test at IQTest.com.
> 
> Your general IQ score is: 114
> *
> 
> You want a test go to the MENSA site and take their practice test.
> 
> Take this test and do not CHEAT


 You have a 5th grader son Hey mines 6 thats cool it like were just 2 fat ####s with kids , hey could be worse we could be that guy :msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

Listen everybody Its been fun and its been real But not real fun , so have a happy Easter all and remember no matter how fun any party is IT IS NEVER OK TO STICK YOUR #### IN THE MASHED POTATOES :wink2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I think what you should say is that AWFUL van of yours carries the tool (YOU) in it , you just happen to carry a few others



You are a harsh critic and probably have a Master Degree in Man Suit Preparedness. 
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Yeah, it was a multi stemmed Maple with 5 or 6 leaders. I set a bull line but ended up just piecing it out in a tight drop zone. I pieced out everything but the central leader that I was tied into, which I dropped with the pole. 48 minutes was not bad on this tree. I was in a hurry. I got to the job late.
> 
> Almost 4 gigs of HD footage... Gonna have to upload it overnight...



Speed-line? 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> you are an ####### I take the entire test than I need to give them My email #### that , then I will be spammed by them daily figures a tool bag like you would see that as fun I can't I just wasted 10 minutes of my day that I will never get back



So, you probably Did register to see that tree pic that you posted about.
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> So, you probably Did register to see that tree pic that you posted about.
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



I already said no ######## to that question , LOL , granted I am not the " sharpest Tool " but I ain't an old pair of vice grips either


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Honestly dude thats a joke. You have obviously never taken a real IQ test. My 5th grade son could smoke that test. Just to show you how dumb it is I took the test by just randomly selecting answers. An IQ test with a 50/50 chance of the correct answer... come on?
> 
> Heres my results from random answers
> 
> *Dear Stihl-O-Matic,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the test at IQTest.com.
> 
> Your general IQ score is: 114
> *
> 
> You want a test go to the MENSA site and take their practice test.
> 
> Take this test and do not CHEAT



I got 21/30. I skipped 2 questions to finish in the allotted time.


----------



## swyman

*No issues*

Here is that Ash leaner I did this morning. Went without a hitch, just cut a stump so I could get closer and reach everything and was done in 15 minutes safely on the ground. Real big difference when you're not in a hurry. Happy HO and no damaged fence!

View attachment 232607


----------



## treeclimber101

swyman said:


> Here is that Ash leaner I did this morning. Went without a hitch, just cut a stump so I could get closer and reach everything and was done in 15 minutes safely on the ground. Real big difference when you're not in a hurry. Happy HO and no damaged fence!
> 
> View attachment 232607



Is that you in that Picture , He looks like the captain from GILLIGANS ISLAND


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got this headache out of my life and got payed. I know, Eddie's gonna have some stupid #### talk to babble on about, but whatever..
View attachment 232615


----------



## tree MDS

One more.. still windy and nasty up there. Not as bad as yesterday though, no annoying rednecks with dualing chainsaws blasting all day long anyway..
View attachment 232616


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> One more.. still windy and nasty up there. Not as bad as yesterday though, no annoying rednecks with dualing chainsaws blasting all day long anyway..
> View attachment 232616



Looks like it was tall too.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Finally got this headache out of my life and got payed. I know, Eddie's gonna have some stupid #### talk to babble on about, but whatever..
> View attachment 232615


Now see I am outside mulching mindind my own ####ing business and I was just gonna give 2 likes , but now well I see that your ground guys learned a good lesson the last few days , that things happen for guys who wait ....... And wait some more , and then after a little more waiting (like 10hrs) pieces eventually start getting sent down LOL


----------



## tree MDS

At least 90 Mike.. I don't even know. There were two that were level at the tips with that one from 30' or better down an embankment. Can you feel the Arctic blast? Would have been a sweet job in better tree cutting weather! Nice view though..
View attachment 232617


----------



## swyman

treeclimber101 said:


> Is that you in that Picture , He looks like the captain from GILLIGANS ISLAND



That be Ranger Bob, not me. He's retired from the business and has done a bunch of these. Brought him along as another set of eyes and safety.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Now see I am outside mulching mindind my own ####ing business and I was just gonna give 2 likes , but now well I see that your ground guys learned a good lesson the last few days , that things happen for guys who wait ....... And wait some more , and then after a little more waiting (like 10hrs) pieces eventually start getting sent down LOL



I have about 14 actual on the job hours in on that one... granted it spanned 3 days because I was miserable and aggravated by conditions. $2800 cash in pocket. Do the math Porky.. all I'm saying. You're actually starting to really bother me man..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I have about 14 actual on the job hours in on that one... granted it spanned 3 days because I was miserable and aggravated by conditions. $2800 cash in pocket. Do the math Porky.. all I'm saying. You're actually starting to really bother me man..


actually I am gonna try no to offend but I could give 2 ####s about the job or the time or money you made and you know that , but when you make mention of me and dog me when you have the chance I don't whine like a little baby so guess what if your gonna dish big spoonfuls then your get big spoonfuls from me its only right and fair so today you can go #### in your hat LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> actually I am gonna try no to offend but I could give 2 ####s about the job or the time or money you made and you know that , but when you make mention of me and dog me when you have the chance I don't whine like a little baby so guess what if your gonna dish big spoonfuls then your get big spoonfuls from me its only right and fair so today you can go #### in your hat LOL



And what are these spoonfuls of, Crisco?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And what are these spoonfuls of, Crisco?


See I am not offended , and I should be able to say if those trees had utters then you sure milked the #### outta each of them , so get over yourself and have a beer or 40 whatever


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great. Stopped at a friend's house to pick something up, then took a chance on an appointment. I was supposed to meet with this gentleman yesterday before 12, but he called Thursday night to say I'd have to be there by 10:30 which I was not about to do. We switched things around so that I would meet with him when he got home today around 5 or 6... I got there right around 5:15, figuring if he was home I'd get it over with, and if not oh well. Turns out he had been home all day but was out at the moment doing some shopping. Took off and said to myself I won't work for him... my dignity is not for sale.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> At least 90 Mike.. I don't even know. There were two that were level at the tips with that one from 30' or better down an embankment. Can you feel the Arctic blast? Would have been a sweet job in better tree cutting weather! Nice view though..
> View attachment 232617



suckin down on Olde Style?


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I dont have a bucket because buckets are for guys that bring vise grips to tree jobs. I am fat and need the exercise so I climb. That screw driver came out of some harbor freight tool bag Christmas special, tell the truth.



If there has been a lick of sense said in the few pages that was it. The truth could not better be told in each and every sentence.


----------



## treemandan

I had ended up buying a whole new router and guide for the grooves I have to cut in a few decking boards. I finally got a few of them in today. The other tools were a decent enough buy at 200 bucks. I like having the portable stuff and having two drills. I have been beating on the old drill for years, left out in the rain. The trigger was getting stuck but still works well enough. 


And a gratuitous saw shot for, well, gratuity.


----------



## treemandan

More gratuity








I picked up this pile O lumber for 50 bucks when I just happened to have stop by Lowes with the dump truck.


015-11.jpg picture by treemandanbucket - Photobucket




Some soil I have been turning. I just finished up a lawn seeding job; I use the york rake to work in about 10 yards of my soil then seeded and strawed. Plus I have a shipment of root stock coming in. Various " specimen" trees I am going to grow and propogate. For the past years I have had willow, jap maple, flowering cherry and yew.


----------



## treemandan

Spring break started last Thursday. She is off all of next week with me.








We picked up a globe for ten bucks


----------



## tree md

I'll throw in a gratuitous shot as well.


----------



## bootboy

No fair.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> And a gratuitous saw shot for, well, gratuity.



Clean those dirty pigs


----------



## tree MDS

WTF man, you lucky bastards all got like three 200's?? I only have one decent one and one that's pretty much whooped. Who would've figured the stihl fags would do such a thing as to kill the 200T!! Grr..


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Helps when ya delete stuff*

@ MD- I found out what was going on with the storage on the cam, Guess I should read the instructions, they help. Had 13 Gigs of video that I didn't delete, lol. NO WONDER IT WAS FILLING FAST! Ima dum bass!


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> @ MD- I found out what was going on with the storage on the cam, Guess I should read the instructions, they help. Had 13 Gigs of video that I didn't delete, lol. NO WONDER IT WAS FILLING FAST! Ima dum bass!



Lord knows worst case scenario you lose the camera and all them videos of you and Mrs Greanbeans get out to the public and then everyone finds out why your called green bean... 


Happy Easter all you heathens.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Lord knows worst case scenario you lose the camera and all them videos of you and Mrs Greanbeans get out to the public and then everyone finds out why your called green bean...
> 
> 
> Happy Easter all you heathens.



Man, you're like the second most fat and sassy member around this piece lately. Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Man, you're like the second most fat and sassy member around this piece lately. Lol.



Second most sassy maybe but I will only take third for fat... I wont mention names but there are two pudgy fackers that have me beat.


----------



## tree md

I haven't deleted any of my stuff either. Probably aught to do that.

Happy Easter guys.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Man, you're like the second most fat and sassy member around this piece lately. Lol.


Well being fat and sassy is way better then being skinny and sauced , and I take it that you've found all the hidden beer cans around the house ... I guess its time for you dress up in your bunny costume pop a few queludes and go down to the orphanage and make some new "special secret friends"


----------



## fishercat

*Watch that compost and mulch from the landfill.*



treemandan said:


> I figured the queer folk on FB would get a kick or at least something out of it. I put Murph and Reg on there too... and of course, The Dan.
> 
> 
> When we saw the lot we bought it, its still local to Philly but country though not as country as all that. I keep my trucks on the ROW , the wooded area is preserved. I moved in 7 years ago, cleared the mess under the wires and started my biz. Well, I call it " buying some tools I thought I needed" but I pay taxes, have ins, a business name.
> 
> I just got back from dropping the trailer and compost along with a few yards of the stuff I had here. It was to windy and cold to plant grass so I just dropped the trailer ,dumped the truck and went for a load of rock. I got about 8 in the truck.
> 
> I am looking for some sort of fabric with which to cover the area I seed. Not straw fabric but something like white bed sheet. In the past I have done it like that, the grass pops right up then you take the fabric away. I don't want woven stray mat, people always tell me that gets stuck in mowers and I can see that. I might have to use plain straw. Maybe just more compost? I plan to work the seed into the top inch of the compost before I put it down. I am gonna wait week to actually plant the seed.



Seen may a folk get poison ivy (the plant) from handling that crap. Not to mention getting cut on shredded beer cans and glass.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Well being fat and sassy is way better then being skinny and sauced , and I take it that you've found all the hidden beer cans around the house ... I guess its time for you dress up in your bunny costume pop a few queludes and go down to the orphanage and make some new "special secret friends"



holy crap... Easter Beer Can Hunt thats pretty facking funny


----------



## fishercat

*everytime...........*



2treeornot2tree said:


> That price does not include spliting it if thats what your thinking. I mean I will cut them into 16" long pieces ready to be split. Should be in and out in a hour. I am assuming by a friend, he means someone that must climb for a tree service, and did it on the weekend, but I dont know for sure. The last time I did work for this landscaper, i ground some stumps. Didnt make it the day i thought i was cause something happened ( dont remember what). His customers calling me wonder where I am at, i call him, he tells me to call his customer. I go up next day, customer told me he already paid this guy. I call him when i am done grinding, cant get ahold of him for 2 days. He meets me to give me a check, and hand it to me and says I have to hold it a week. Its post dated so i cant even deposit it tell then. WTF. I am out 3 weeks at this point, so i dont really care if i get a job cleaning up after someone else.



I have cleaned up someone elses mess,I get screwed. They are in the position of needing help because they are dirtbags.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> holy crap... Easter Beer Can Hunt thats pretty facking funny


I can only imagine he prolly runs around the house with an adult diaper on and pink fuzzy bunny ears and a marshmallow stuck to his nose with a huge ash hanging off his ciggy cause he is so excited he forgot to flick it , hunting the cold red and whites hidden in the ficus plants under the piano top and outside in the mailbox .... And his reward is a tummy rub and diaper change


----------



## treeman82

Little bit of spring cleaning here today.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> Little bit of spring cleaning here today.



how about you let me take that 044 off your hands... for cheap of course.


----------



## TreeAce

View attachment 232718
View attachment 232719
View attachment 232720
View attachment 232721
View attachment 232722
I did a bunch of bids yesterday. Some good stuff to. Including this takedown 

They also want a price on cleaning up this hill. This will be interesting. I plan to pull a line tight between to trees up top and use a pulley to bundle brush and pull it up. We just need to get the bigger stuff up. It's not for sure but I have a feeling I will be getting these jobs. They are two bids for the same customer. The house is sweet and right on lake Erie. There is no crane access for the take down. Just rope n saddle. I hope I get it.


----------



## tree MDS

Grabbed a check from a job we did last week, then went and scored a nice little cake day right up the road here. Gotta love show boating it up with all the equipment in my own hood. The season seems to be off to a nice relaxing start.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I can only imagine he prolly runs around the house with an adult diaper on and pink fuzzy bunny ears and a marshmallow stuck to his nose with a huge ash hanging off his ciggy cause he is so excited he forgot to flick it , hunting the cold red and whites hidden in the ficus plants under the piano top and outside in the mailbox .... And his reward is a tummy rub and diaper change



:chatter: Yawn... don't you ever tire of the same old blabber flowing out that fat head of yours Porky?? Just sayin'. 

And happy easter..


----------



## superjunior

Busy weekend for me. Had an awesome brew session yesterday, made 30 gallons of imperial IPA


----------



## superjunior

Woke up this mornin to these 6 guys bubblin away. Smells heavenly! Having a housefull of people over again today for easter. Doing a lamb on the grill, wifes grandmothers homemade lasagna, asparagus, and some other fixins along with some good homebrew. Happy Easter fellas!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> :chatter: Yawn... don't you ever tire of the same old blabber flowing out that fat head of yours Porky?? Just sayin'.
> 
> And happy easter..


no it doesn't ever get old when it comes to warming my tiny little cold heart to know your sitting at home reading something I wrote that can make you cringe , and on Easter Day , to me that's what makes this site so fun ....


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I'll throw in a gratuitous shot as well.




I dunno how you only work with one saw strap, a leash snap at that.


----------



## treemandan

fishercat said:


> Seen may a folk get poison ivy (the plant) from handling that crap. Not to mention getting cut on shredded beer cans and glass.



I rake and turn it pretty well.


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Busy weekend for me. Had an awesome brew session yesterday, made 30 gallons of imperial IPA



Well, if the tree thing doesn't work out for you you could always go into the bootlegging business... :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> I dunno how you only work with one saw strap, a leash snap at that.



Actually I have a couple more in my saw box but it works for me.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Little bit of spring cleaning here today.



Nice rack!


----------



## tree MDS

So I had my old school tree buddy in running ropes for me yesterday. We've been working together for 15 or 16 years now. He's an awesome takedown guy, and as good as it gets on the ropes.. I mean flawless! Usually he laughs at me when I bust out some new toy (like the hitchclimber and vt). When I broke out the big shot and nailed the perfect crotch 75' up first shot, I think he was actually impressed. Then I broke out the wraptor and I mean really, how can you not dig that thing! Everything vet and rope (and others) have said about that thing is true. Very much liking it! Already got another perfect job for it this week. Just cool, is all.. not trying to brag.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> WTF man, you lucky bastards all got like three 200's?? I only have one decent one and one that's pretty much whooped. Who would've figured the stihl fags would do such a thing as to kill the 200T!! Grr..



Luck had nothing to do with it. I think pretty much any idiot wanting to go out and play treeman would have at least known to have 3. Without them one is merely a man.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Luck had nothing to do with it. I think pretty much any idiot wanting to go out and play treeman would have at least known to have 3. Without them one is merely a man.



Yeah, I should have figured they would ruin something as close to perfect as those saws are.. I mean they did it to my redwings, my smokes.. I mean nothing is sacred, I tell you!!


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Actually I have a couple more in my saw box but it works for me.



I dunno what you are hooking it to but I know having beeners tucked into your saddle ( not Caritools) by your hip so you can quick draw and reholster in a blink is key to any gunfighter's survival.

The Caritool's design helps it lay flat so you can find it easier but I wouldn't hang a transitor radio on them. A bent gate non-locking beener for each hip and big ring style saw strap will make your life easier as well a strap for each saw.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I dunno what you are hooking it to but I know having beeners tucked into your saddle ( not Caritools) by your hip so you can quick draw and reholster in a blink is key to any gunfighter's survival.
> 
> The Caritool's design helps it lay flat so you can find it easier but I wouldn't hang a transitor radio on them. A bent gate non-locking beener for each hip and big ring style saw strap will make your life easier as well a strap for each saw.



I got an old school ladder hook that I've been using forever..


----------



## tree MDS

You guys think I could get away with pruning a crabapple this time of year? It's right up the road here, and I'd hate to kill it.. been dying to prune this thing for years. It's a nice tree and seems really healthy.. I'm thinking it will be fine.


----------



## MarquisTree

Updated our facebook page today, I forgot how many pictures I took last year, way behind on posting them
2011 Storm Damage and Utility Work | Facebook

this was a cool job, a bunch of other companies tired to talk her into taking down the oak that was in the way
Large Tree Removal In Lincoln, MA | Facebook

Filled one of the spots on our utility crews Friday, we hired a MCA, ISA, ISA utility specialist with over 30 years of experience. I think he is going to work out great. Funny thing is I spent around $1000 on ads (Boston globe, monster, job find, craigslist...) and he found us on a free ad i posted a TB


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> I dunno what you are hooking it to but I know having beeners tucked into your saddle ( not Caritools) by your hip so you can quick draw and reholster in a blink is key to any gunfighter's survival.
> 
> The Caritool's design helps it lay flat so you can find it easier but I wouldn't hang a transitor radio on them. A bent gate non-locking beener for each hip and big ring style saw strap will make your life easier as well a strap for each saw.



I am just hooking it to my bungee lanyard and the clipping it to an aluminum biner when I want to hang it close. They have some fancy name for that biner but I can't remember what it is. Oh yeah, kong paddle is what they call it. 

Anyway, post up a pic of what you got. I am all about saving time if I can find a better way.

I agree on the caritool. I only hang slings and ascenders on it.


----------



## MarquisTree

These are some pictures of this weeks work, we had some fun with three climbers on a couple jobs
Some Pictures of this weeks work | Facebook


----------



## tree md

MarquisTree said:


> Updated our facebook page today, I forgot how many pictures I took last year, way behind on posting them
> 2011 Storm Damage and Utility Work | Facebook
> 
> this was a cool job, a bunch of other companies tired to talk her into taking down the oak that was in the way
> Large Tree Removal In Lincoln, MA | Facebook
> 
> Filled one of the spots on our utility crews Friday, we hired a MCA, ISA, ISA utility specialist with over 30 years of experience. I think he is going to work out great. Funny thing is I spent around $1000 on ads (Boston globe, monster, job find, craigslist...) and he found us on a free ad i posted a TB



Did you guys here about that climber that was killed over in Chelmsford a few months back? Girrard was his last name. I went to school with a couple of Girrards but couldn't place him. Kind of coincidental, he was killed in my old neighborhood.


----------



## MarquisTree

tree md said:


> Did you guys here about that climber that was killed over in Chelmsford a few months back? Girrard was his last name. I went to school with a couple of Girrards but couldn't place him. Kind of coincidental, he was killed in my old neighborhood.



Yes, very sad story, the crane opp killed himself too. Still dont really know what happend


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> Yes, very sad story, the crane opp killed himself too. Still dont really know what happend



That was a terrible deal! Makes me think about how quickly everything can turn bad in this business. 

I was on a jobsite when a bad accident went down (nobody died, but it was bad). It's not a good thing to have to go through. 

Stay safe out there friends..


----------



## swyman

MarquisTree said:


> Updated our facebook page today, I forgot how many pictures I took last year, way behind on posting them
> 2011 Storm Damage and Utility Work | Facebook
> 
> this was a cool job, a bunch of other companies tired to talk her into taking down the oak that was in the way
> Large Tree Removal In Lincoln, MA | Facebook
> 
> Filled one of the spots on our utility crews Friday, we hired a MCA, ISA, ISA utility specialist with over 30 years of experience. I think he is going to work out great. Funny thing is I spent around $1000 on ads (Boston globe, monster, job find, craigslist...) and he found us on a free ad i posted a TB



Hell of an operation Marquis! You guys look like you have a lot of fun! Awesome


----------



## swyman

superjunior said:


> Busy weekend for me. Had an awesome brew session yesterday, made 30 gallons of imperial IPA



Guy I hired into the factory with makes his own brew and I am hooked. Was a Bush light, Miller light guy all my life. I have been ruined, that stuff tastes like watered down cider to me now. Usually go over there once a week after work and have a few. He makes 10 gallons at a time, switches types everytime. Adds fresh hopps, grinds his own grain, puts in 5 gallon kegs topped with co2, whole nine yards and is awesome! Love the hoppy stuff!


----------



## tree md

MarquisTree said:


> Yes, very sad story, the crane opp killed himself too. Still dont really know what happend



There is a guy named Girrard that I grew up with that lives on the road where he was killed. Another good friend that is a Facebook friend grew up on that road too... He hasn't mentioned anything and to tell the truth, I have been halfway afraid to ask if there is a connection. I think the climber was from Dracut or somewhere and I know it's not the guy I grew up with, I'm just halfway dreading finding out if it was someone else I knew... If you know what I mean...


----------



## tree MDS

Grrr....
View attachment 232766


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> Grrr....
> View attachment 232766



Is that the hickory with the defects near the base? If so, that pic puts things into perspective a little better.

Nice job.


----------



## mr. holden wood

MarquisTree said:


> Yes, very sad story, the crane opp killed himself too. Still dont really know what happend



I just told this story to my CO this week cause he's a bit quick on the picks. I read somewhere that the co was making blind picks from the front yard with the climber in the back yard. On the second pick he lowered the climber to the cut point, while he was still pulling his climbline he cabled up with his flip line on. Tore his harness in half and he fell. Co went home and hung himself the next day. They had worked many a jobs together, never let youre guard down.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Grrr....
> View attachment 232766



I hate leaners, I would of put a sling or block at the leader about 15' down from ya. Thats a bit of leverage for a single block. Oh well, its fun when you can still learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> I hate leaners, I would of put a sling or block at the leader about 15' down from ya. Thats a bit of leverage for a single block. Oh well, its fun when you can still learn something new everyday I guess.



Actually, the center leader in the back was stone dead, with a strip of dust running up it (I hit it and my spikes raked right through it), so basically useless. I blew it out into the woods before going up for the top in that pic.

I would have probably assumed that I had cut out something useful by looking at that pic myself... you have to remember, I've been doing this a bit longer than you (lol).


----------



## sgreanbeans

Ground stumps all day sat, cleaned them all Sunday. Had a guy give me a hard time for working on Easter. I have been waiting to tell someone this and it was perfect timing. He was actually somewhat irritated, as if I was offending him. So I told him "Its OK, my son is a preacher and he is working today too" He shut up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> I hate leaners, I would of put a sling or block at the leader about 15' down from ya. Thats a bit of leverage for a single block. Oh well, its fun when you can still learn something new everyday I guess.



I've never used that type of fishing pole setup and am certain 90% of the pics I've seen of it, it was unneeded. Just some one looking for a way to use all their gear.:taped: I'll agree though, that it might have helped a little on mds's pic, but it doesn't appear that it would take all that much force off the top rigging point.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I've never used that type of fishing pole setup and am certain 90% of the pics I've seen of it, it was unneeded. Just some one looking for a way to use all their gear.:taped: I'll agree though, that it might have helped a little on mds's pic, but it doesn't appear that it would take all that much force off the top rigging point.



I figured he meant put a pulley in the back leader (stub), like a double crotch. That was my original plan, but there really wasn't anything worth using. And I hear ya, the fishing pole deal seems pretty gay to me too.

Whatever.. its firewood now.

This week sucks weather wise!! 45 MPH or higher gusts today, then three days of rain showers, or some ####. Not good.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> This week sucks weather wise!! 45 MPH or higher gusts today, then three days of rain showers, or some ####. Not good.



I'm gonna try to get an apple tree cleaned up today, plus take down some very small locusts. Hopefully the chips actually make it into the truck opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> I'm gonna try to get an apple tree cleaned up today, plus take down some very small locusts. Hopefully the chips actually make it into the truck opcorn:



Yeah, the only low key job I have at the moment is the one I just picked up yesterday, and I still gotta schedule my stump guy to meet us there. Everything else is in the 90' range and needs rigging. So, another day of boredom here. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101

4 trees done by lunch 1200.00 bucks , man I am up to my neck in #### work not enough to make a full day and not finished quick enoughj to start another , I guess it could be worse though , and to top it all off my son dropped yesterday after dinner with a stomach virus and my daughter went down around 4 am so my poor wife has her hands full and has to skip school today and neither of us slept more than an hour last night , I am just waiting to hurl outta the bucket today or maybe tomorrow I really just wanna get it over with the suspense is killing me


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> 4 trees done by lunch 1200.00 bucks , man I am up to my neck in #### work not enough to make a full day and not finished quick enoughj to start another , I guess it could be worse though , and to top it all off my son dropped yesterday after dinner with a stomach virus and my daughter went down around 4 am so my poor wife has her hands full and has to skip school today and neither of us slept more than an hour last night , I am just waiting to hurl outta the bucket today or maybe tomorrow I really just wanna get it over with the suspense is killing me



Down a clove of garlic. I usually mix it with food and take the fight to the bug. works every time.


----------



## Grace Tree

*Arborwear Spring Sale*

https://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/arborwear/spring-warehouse-sale-crawfish-boil-arborday-2012/359676907404594


----------



## Bigus Termitius

View attachment 232857


Bought this trailer this weekend locally. I can now save the wear and tear, and the wasted time and money of driving this tractor into town and leaving it. The forks were on it to unload seed corn, I just wanted to work out the ride height of the hitch and what not. Should work out well.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigus Termitius said:


> View attachment 232857
> 
> 
> Bought this trailer this weekend locally. I can now save the wear and tear, and the wasted time and money of driving this tractor into town and leaving it. The forks were on it to unload seed corn, I just wanted to work out the ride height of the hitch and what not. Should work out well.



I had a 7 ton contrail deck over and sold it cause I thought it was too big , and bought a 6 ton Cam and hate it , granted it rides lower and loads easier I can't stand that it is narrow and the fenders get destroyed all the time with the machine


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a 7 ton contrail deck over and sold it cause I thought it was too big , and bought a 6 ton Cam and hate it , granted it rides lower and loads easier I can't stand that it is narrow and the fenders get destroyed all the time with the machine



At present it doesn't have great capacity, having only two 5200# axles, but it is perfect for what I bought it for. I looked into the low pro trailers, and I couldn't find one that would be wide enough for this tractor because of the fenders.

Ultimately, I'll get a loader that can fit in the dump trailer I'm looking at next week and be done with it all, but this will serve the purpose for now.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigus Termitius said:


> At present it doesn't have great capacity, having only two 5200# axles, but it is perfect for what I bought it for. I looked into the low pro trailers, and I couldn't find one that would be wide enough for this tractor because of the fenders.
> 
> Ultimately, I'll get a loader that can fit in the dump trailer I'm looking at next week and be done with it all, but this will serve the purpose for now.


that is funny cause your 5 ton trailer looks like its a more than my 6 ton , I mean mine has 2 6k torflex axles but the trailer itself doesn't look like much its all 4" channel and 2" channel but it carries my bobcat fine I did put a 36"" caretree spade on there with a 1845 case with the counterweight kit the whole weighs under 12K and my axles were bending and it was maxed , I thought that when I turned I was gonna tear the tires right off so mine will not tolerate overloading at all


----------



## deevo

Well, i went over to do a few stumps for my brothers neighbour last night, as i was half way through the 2nd one. time was 710 pm, his other neighbour comes flying out starts waving his hands saying I am making too much noise and breaking the noise by-law yada yada yada. So i said ok i will be done in 5 mins, he starts freaking, saying his kids are trying to sleep (BS) and that because my brother and his wife are cops they think they are above the law crap....whatever! So I finished up, he's still outside. Fired up the 066! Should of seen his face than! lol! My brother says his kids are always hooting and hollering after 800 at night on the weekends......moron! I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bigus Termitius said:


> Down a clove of garlic. I usually mix it with food and take the fight to the bug. works every time.


When you said down a clove I hope you meant eat it freshand raw cause I did like a apple and I swear to god it was so hot and nasty that it felt like someone sucked all the air outta the room and that alone almost made me hurl , and then I flat out lied to my wife when I told her it wasn't that bad and she ate a small piece and almost hurled , and said #### that and chopped it up and made a ceasar salad and put it in there ..... But the good news is I feel like a rockstart today LOL, and if you eat em on a regular basis you must be a animal cause that almost shut me down for real .....


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treeclimber101 said:


> When you said down a clove I hope you meant eat a fresh cause raw cause I did like a apple and I swear to god it was so hot and nasty that it felt like someone sucked all the air outta the room and that alone almost made me hurl , and then I flat out lied to my wife when I told her it wasn't that bad and she ate a small piece and hurled , and said #### that and chopped it up and made a ceasar salad and put it in there ..... But the good news is I feel like a rockstart today LOL, and if you eat em on a regular basis you must be a animal cause that almost shut me down for real .....



Now that is funny! Lol!


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> Now that is funny! Lol!


the only thing that I can think is that I must not of followed his directions properly cause that was pretty horrific , and I pride myself on having a iron stomach and that is in the top 5 most awful things I've ever eaten


----------



## Bigus Termitius

treeclimber101 said:


> the only thing that I can think is that I must not of followed his directions properly cause that was pretty horrific , and I pride myself on having a iron stomach and that is in the top 5 most awful things I've ever eaten



That's why I recommended putting it in food, but the clove was the dose. Glad you are feeling better though. I think my wife will cut it up and mix it with raw honey if food is not an option, but I've been know to cut it up and gulp it down with a glass of water. Not as much fun as in food, but it works. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treeclimber101 said:


> the only thing that I can think is that I must not of followed his directions properly cause that was pretty horrific , and I pride myself on having a iron stomach and that is in the top 5 most awful things I've ever eaten



I went to mill some lumber and would just randomly bust out laughing thinking about that. Lol

Did you eat a clove or a whole clump of cloves?


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> I went to mill some lumber and would just randomly bust out laughing thinking about that. Lol
> 
> Did you eat a clove or a whole clump of cloves?


a clump of cloves are you nutz ???? I mean I ate one baby fist size clove in 2 bites by the time that the 1st bite kicked in the other was already being chewed I mean it was ####ing strong man , I went to shoprite bought a clove for each of us LOL , and were both garlic eaters but that ####ing thing was unlike any garlic I've ever eaten ... And my poor wife almost turned green with a fingernail piece ...she did eat it like a big girl though covered in dressing and hidden in a salad


----------



## tree MDS

Nice one today. Homeowners wanted all wood (not cut up) and brush to stay. I chipped some just to keep the guys busy and site clean.

Cut was at 60' or a little better here (Stubs maxed out and pumped up on the outriggers..
View attachment 233053


----------



## tree MDS

80 foot wraptor ride up this cherry dismantle to finish the day..
View attachment 233054


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, hey at least I wasn't peeping in any windows at Grandma, like some certain members probably were.. hahaha..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Business day. Bid 2 jobs and spent the day just taking care of business... Really, I feel more tired after a day of that #### than a day of working in the trees...

Got my first call on the new YP ad today.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today was a good day no annoyances , got all my trees down , gotta go to the same house again tomorrow to clean up wood , stump cut and get paid .... Feels nice to go to a job and actually do it productively , seems that all the winter kinks are out and its gonna be a good season ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

We opened an Inland Empire branch to our service area. This should be interesting. Seems like a good start tho. Less trips thru the scales from San Diego to Riverside, and better dump sites.
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

Heading to the hospital in an hour. Wife is having a rib removed that was causing a bloodclot. She'll be in there for three days. Around dinner time I'm going to go grab something to eat then gotta go to a wake - my best friends dad died. Then back to the hospital. Not looking forward to today.. Hopefully my guys will be able to think on their own today and not call me every 5 minutes with questions...


----------



## tree MDS

That sucks SJ. Hope everything goes well.

I have a giant rotten old maple to kill. Cables, huge old tear outs.. wood probably in the 50" range. Thing is probably about 90' tall. There's not much under it, other than a lawn and septic system (we know where the tank is, but I'm guessing at the fields). I'm hoping I can just do some big drop hitches with the bucket, and she holds together.. it's really hollow, like see through. Loading the wood is gonna another story, as, as I'm sure it gets solid up further. Got a little over a day and a half on it, so I got time to go easy. Should be interesting. I still gotta watch the weather.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Wickaaad wind yesterday. Pruned a back yard tree line, wind was easy 40 mph gust with 20-30 sustained. It sucked. Trying to clean up, picking up garbage with a scoop shovel, toss it in the back of the chipper box and the wind would stop it mid air and blow it back out....and down the street. Had a decent sized pile of brush stacked up behind the chipper, blew that around the truck and down the street. Would have been a sweet job, but the wind made it suck. 

@Jeff, did u guys take over Brickmans stuff? Call me when ya get a chance, I have a answer for that Q u had.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> That sucks SJ. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I have a giant rotten old maple to kill. Cables, huge old tear outs.. wood probably in the 50" range. Thing is probably about 90' tall. There's not much under it, other than a lawn and septic system (we know where the tank is, but I'm guessing at the fields). I'm hoping I can just do some big drop hitches with the bucket, and she holds together.. it's really hollow, like see through. Loading the wood is gonna another story, as, as I'm sure it gets solid up further. Got a little over a day and a half on it, so I got time to go easy. Should be interesting. I still gotta watch the weather.



Thanks man. Should be fine, shes a tough one. Good luck in the maple. Doesnt sound like a fun one. I bombed a huge top out of a hickory yesterday that fell about 20 ft short of the septic tanks, a little closer then i planned. Wind was gusting about 35 mph and blowing snow. Weather here is brutal atm..


----------



## treeman82

My guy showed up the other morning, we hooked up the chipper when he tells me "I've got a really bad head cold." :mad2: I told him GTF out of the truck and go home... I can't afford to be getting sick. 

Yesterday I had a friend and his kid help me take out a descent sized hickory between two houses. Got it down and then took out a small oak tree around the corner to finish a job I had started last fall... just needed that third guy. Afterwards I went and loaded a bunch of junk onto the truck for a client who is having their kitchen re-done... gonna go today and dump it before the rains come.


----------



## tree md

Good luck to your wife SJ.

Raining here today. Rain forecasted for the rest of the week. Gonna have to try and get some work done in between raindrops.

Won a competitive bid yesterday after a marathon email session with the client that went until 11:30 PM. I was the higher bid but to tell the truth, I knew who I was bidding against and lowballed it from jump street. The guy is an idiot. Normally I would have just let him have it but I felt like shutting his hack ass out yesterday. I won it because of my stumper and being able to grind the stumps. Client told me in an email that they had decided to go with me because of my expertise and willingness to answer their questions. She also said I was more articulate and they liked my sense of humor. Made me feel pretty good. My competitive side loves to win. I now have the removal, the stumps and the replanting. Total service is what sold the job at a higher price.


----------



## swyman

Groundie was no where to be found this morning so went to his house and looked in the window cause heard load music and all I saw was flesh flying. Bastard was in there with his girlfriend and couldn't get his attention. Was now running late so thought I would take my lumps and do what I could and figure on taking 2 days. Was pissed to say the least. Had 3 70' white pine with chain link fence 3' from trees and a tight LZ. He called me on the way to the job and had the girlfriend drop him off, we arrived at the same time so he saved me and I gave him a whole lot of raz'in. Done by 12:30, chips spilling out the back and took crew to lunch.... Oh yea, the girlfriend met us there too and she was smokin hott! Ended up being a great day!


----------



## Bomber

swyman said:


> Groundie was no where to be found this morning so went to his house and looked in the window cause heard load music and all I saw was flesh flying. Bastard was in there with his girlfriend and couldn't get his attention. Was now running late so thought I would take my lumps and do what I could and figure on taking 2 days. Was pissed to say the least. Had 3 70' white pine with chain link fence 3' from trees and a tight LZ. He called me on the way to the job and had the girlfriend drop him off, we arrived at the same time so he saved me and I gave him a whole lot of raz'in. Done by 12:30, chips spilling out the back and took crew to lunch.... Oh yea, the girlfriend met us there too and she was smokin hott! Ended up being a great day!



Sounds like your groundie effed two people today..... You bought him lunch???


----------



## swyman

Bomber said:


> Sounds like your groundie effed two people today..... You bought him lunch???



I was so happy to get that job done today, now I can stay on schedule the rest of the week. I thought I was going to have to go back tomorrow to finish. Was 20 minutes later than I wanted to be getting to the job but got it done and I didn't have to touch a rake! All good


----------



## tree MDS

Daily gratuitous tree/equipment pic... sorry, can't help myself! Lol..
View attachment 233203


----------



## treebilly

nice


----------



## tree MDS

The general objective in progress.. job is actually going a little too quickly! 
View attachment 233204


----------



## mattfr12

Worked in the juice all day. Then took the big dawg down for some service. winch motors are making a funny noise.

View attachment 233209
View attachment 233210
View attachment 233211


View attachment 233212
View attachment 233213


----------



## mattfr12

View attachment 233219
View attachment 233215
View attachment 233216
View attachment 233217


----------



## treebilly

I hate it when that happens. It means that there is another one for later. Did a bunch of removals and two trims on some screwed up trees, should've all been take downs. Sixty yards of chips out of a postage stamp back yard.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Worked in the juice all day. Then took the big dawg down for some service. winch motors are making a funny noise.
> 
> View attachment 233209
> View attachment 233210
> View attachment 233211
> 
> 
> View attachment 233212
> View attachment 233213



Nice Matt........., are those your skinny legs (dude wearing shorts!) lol!


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Nice Matt........., are those your skinny legs (dude wearing shorts!) lol!



yep they sure are. i tore my pant leg real bad on a stub and actually used my zubat to turn them into daisy dukes. not quite as short tho. actually did it spike less they tear my legs up without long pants on i tried using ace bandages and all kinds of tricks to climb in shorts.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Nice Matt........., are those your skinny legs (dude wearing shorts!) lol!



Jesus, and I thought my legs were skinny!! Lmao..

Its like some sort of crane induced affliction, or some ####!! Hahaha..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Jesus, and I thought my legs were skinny!! Lmao..
> 
> Its like some sort of crane induced affliction, or some ####!! Hahaha..



#### man i only weigh 180 with my wescos on gotta get them tan some how. pool season is coming and i already got the sleeveless shirt tan going.


----------



## mattfr12

ok question my one bucket is a forestry body i don't need a forestry body anymore and want to put an xt60/70 elevator on the back. are there any companies up close to PA that can do this. i haven't chipped in it in over a year so id rather be reaching off the back like the other bucket. I'm trying to see if its a better deal to just do what I'm doing or just trade it in. the truck is so new tho that I think it might be cheaper to sell the xt60 and just put a new boom on it. not sure tho.


----------



## no tree to big

wtf somebody in my hood is grinding stumps for 25 a piece? Sump Grinder Grinding Removal maybe I'll use him for a sub lol I have a nice big one for him maybe I can get a discount if I use him to do the 14 stumps I have from the last job I did

some people just amaze me


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> wtf somebody in my hood is grinding stumps for 25 a piece? Sump Grinder Grinding Removal maybe I'll use him for a sub lol I have a nice big one for him maybe I can get a discount if I use him to do the 14 stumps I have from the last job I did
> 
> some people just amaze me



dude i wouldn't wanna grind shrubs out for 25$ with one of those walk behinds. i use one if i absolutely have to bought it for like 1g but heavily avoid having to use it. takes forever. i couldn't imagine trying to do like a 50-60 inch stump with something like that would take all day or even two.


----------



## Bomber

no tree to big said:


> wtf somebody in my hood is grinding stumps for 25 a piece? Sump Grinder Grinding Removal maybe I'll use him for a sub lol I have a nice big one for him maybe I can get a discount if I use him to do the 14 stumps I have from the last job I did
> 
> some people just amaze me



Thats just for the grinding. He probably charges $300 to remove the grinds.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a good one. I will be back in about 15 minutes. 
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## no tree to big

Bomber said:


> Thats just for the grinding. He probably charges $300 to remove the grinds.



thats fine cause I mostly do work for cheap asses so I never include clean up other then raking it back to the whole half assed worst case I go throw a few garbage can fulls in the pickup after he's done


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a good one. I will be back in about 15 minutes.
> Jeff :msp_sneaky:



this suspense is gonna kill me


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a good one. I will be back in about 15 minutes.
> Jeff :msp_sneaky:



hey i was looking on your companies website. in the gallery who makes that red lowering device with the pretensioning bar.


----------



## since16

tree MDS said:


> Daily gratuitous tree/equipment pic... sorry, can't help myself! Lol..
> View attachment 233203



Dont b sorry 6x6 bucket trucks are sweet!


----------



## Kottonwood

Did some good work today, pruned some good sized elms for a local business. Goddamm though, every time I think I'm getting ahead something goes. I think the block is cracked in my bucket... dammit.... at least it has a nice paint job. Also had to buy a new 200t today (that's right my dealer saved me one, didn't even ask him) and my belt got slayed on my stump slayer... another day (or week week depending on the damn bucket) in the red.


----------



## tree md

no tree to big said:


> wtf somebody in my hood is grinding stumps for 25 a piece? Sump Grinder Grinding Removal maybe I'll use him for a sub lol I have a nice big one for him maybe I can get a discount if I use him to do the 14 stumps I have from the last job I did
> 
> some people just amaze me



That's exactly what I do when I find a cheap guy out there. I let him use his equipment up and save mine... I miss my last sub, he is no longer in business. His machine is no longer in service.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> dude i wouldn't wanna grind shrubs out for 25$ with one of those walk behinds. i use one if i absolutely have to bought it for like 1g but heavily avoid having to use it. takes forever. i couldn't imagine trying to do like a 50-60 inch stump with something like that would take all day or even two.



I hear ya there man! Just call in the "Investors", lol...


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya there man! Just call in the "Investors", lol...



#### ill just call that guy. up here stump grinding is a waste of $$ the stump guy around does any stump no cleanup 100$. he does a lot of stumps in a day i think he has 2 employees with separate grinders and trucks. takes him longer to unload it than to grind that carlton is bad ass. i wish i didn't need one to be able to sell the complete package. a lot of people want them out the same time as the tree. but if their willing to wait a day or two i just give the guy 100$.


----------



## beastmaster

Didn't work today because of the possibility of rain. But yesterday I worked with Mike White in Hollywood and removed a 75 or 80 foot palm tree that was butted against a house with a tile roof. I thought I was going to have to catch each piece, not that easy on a 10in dia. palm. There was a tree under it and no drop zone I could see.
I got to the top and looking down I seen a small hole throu the branches where I could see the driveway. The ground guys built a bed of branches from another removal that was going on and I was able to cut 18in long pieces and drop them down. Made the difference
of it being a hard removal to a easy removal. Even got a tip. A great day. 
I like working with those young guns up there too. Very professional.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> hey i was looking on your companies website. in the gallery who makes that red lowering device with the pretensioning bar.



Got it from Bishop in Whittier,Ca. I was at their store alot when I was working Arrowhead and saw it and ran with it. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Didn't work today because of the possibility of rain. But yesterday I worked with Mike White in Hollywood and removed a 75 or 80 foot palm tree that was butted against a house with a tile roof. I thought I was going to have to catch each piece, not that easy on a 10in dia. palm. There was a tree under it and no drop zone I could see.
> I got to the top and looking down I seen a small hole throu the branches where I could see the driveway. The ground guys built a bed of branches from another removal that was going on and I was able to cut 18in long pieces and drop them down. Made the difference
> of it being a hard removal to a easy removal. Even got a tip. A great day.
> I like working with those young guns up there too. Very professional.



Hey Beast, was it skinned?
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Beast, was it skinned?
> Jeff



Half of it had just self skinned from the winds I think, the bottom half wanted to come off as I climbed on it. That too make a big difference, those chunks have a tendency to want to slid out of the skin.


----------



## tree MDS

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Did some good work today, pruned some good sized elms for a local business. Goddamm though, every time I think I'm getting ahead something goes. I think the block is cracked in my bucket... dammit.... at least it has a nice paint job. Also had to buy a new 200t today (that's right my dealer saved me one, didn't even ask him) and my belt got slayed on my stump slayer... another day (or week week depending on the damn bucket) in the red.



Sorry to hear about the bucket man. It looks like you've been putting together a sharp looking operation!


----------



## tree MDS

Getting going a little earlier today. I'm anticipating a call from the delivery guy first thing this am. The new metal for the bucket is finally in state. Looks like we're gonna have to pull the tractor off the job (finishing loading the big maple) so we can offload. At least Its only ten or fifteen minutes from the shop. Kinda curious to see what I spent $7400 on!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been so busy, i dont know which way is up. Got people getting mad because i havent been able to get to there job, and its been 3 weeks and looks like its gonna be another 1-2 weeks till i get there. I planted 10 red sunset maples last fall for this townhouse complex, and with the lack of rain, I am worried about them not making it. I also planted some shrubs a month ago, and they aint looking good. Gonna have to go buy a new 2" water pump, cause mine other one burned up and go water everything instead of working on my job list. I was dumb enough to give them a guarente on the plants and shrubs. WTF was i thinking. At least they should pay me to do it. What a pain in the butt.


----------



## tree MDS

So there is a fox den across the street from the shop now. It's pretty wild. There are five baby's and the mother. We were watching them suckle her on top of one of the holes last night. Then she took off to hunt, or whatever. They were running all up and down the hillside from hole to hole forever. The whole hood is onto it.. doing slow drivebys. I can just watch them from the shop door. Really cool!! 

There were woodchucks in the same hole forever.. I dont know if she ate them, or what. I'm assuming that's what happened. I think she just enlarged the existing burrow.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I would so steal one of those baby's. I have a buddy with a pet fox, thing is awesome, smart as hell. 

So we are listed as the worst job in the world, its all over the news. No 1- Lumberjack. Sorry but I would rather do this than be a roofer or a school janitor. Why do I have the feeling that those who made the list, probably never have had a blister.


----------



## tree md

Arborist was listed very highly as far as pay and desirability in employment by some other news agency last year...

I for one do not consider myself a lumberjack. I chuckle to myself when people call me one.


----------



## tree md

And who makes up these lists anyway? What segment of the population do they sample from to obtain their research data?

Probably a bunch of people who work behind a desk and never see daylight on both counts.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> And who makes up these lists anyway? What segment of the population do they sample from to obtain their research data?
> 
> Probably a bunch of people who work behind a desk and never see daylight on both counts.



I wouldn't worry about those people. Who are those people anyway?


----------



## tree MDS

Here we go again! Next step is figuring out how to get this all on the truck and mocked up (properly).. not really feeling it, but I'm gonna need my shop again at some point! Gonna take some serious thought!! Paint guy is ready to take the truck next Wednesday, assuming I can have it ready. Not so sure on that one.. lol. Might wanna hold off. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm mostly caught up, and might actually have the time.
View attachment 233323


----------



## Toddppm

That box was $7400???? or did it include the cab guard too?

####, even if it did , that's a chunk o change there.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> That box was $7400???? or did it include the cab guard too?
> 
> ####, even if it did , that's a chunk o change there.



That was for the whole deal, tax, shipping ($1500), etc. There's a lot of work in That box. It came with a new hydraulic tank (even filter), the through boxes for the poles are lined with plywood and painted. Its an exact piece... painted in a Booth and baked on. Trust me, it was a steal, actually! 

The people at southco are really good to deal with, man!
View attachment 233325


----------



## treeclimber101

I know fully by asking this question that I ma gonna have my balls broken !!!! But #### it I am gonna ask anyway I am buying a much newer chipper , but my older machine runs like a champ and I have no reason other than the fact that I need to buy something this year , I was gonna just park it and forget I have it unless all hell breaks loose and not use it ... My wife thinks that's the stupidest thing in the world , but she also said it was an awful idea to stuff the family dog and put her on our mantle ..... But I think for the money that I will get for the 12" vermeer I mys as well just keep it and run it into the ground I have seen them with more then 5K hours running strong and mine only has 3300 and some change ...


----------



## Toddppm

Sounds like a good machine, can't you use a new mini or pickup or Toolcat or something more?


Treemds, Sounds like a custom piece and looks good. I just never imagined they were that much. I don't feel so bad now for paying $5k for mine but that was 10 years ago!


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> Sounds like a good machine, can't you use a new mini or pickup or Toolcat or something more?
> 
> 
> Treemds, Sounds like a custom piece and looks good. I just never imagined they were that much. I don't feel so bad now for paying $5k for mine but that was 10 years ago!


I could buy a truck but I really really don't need one of them and the mini is good and truthfully I could completely rebuild that machine for under 4K new engine hydro pump and all and I could even take a month and paint it LOL


----------



## Toddppm

Cranes seem to be getting more and more popular?


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> I know fully by asking this question that I ma gonna have my balls broken !!!! But #### it I am gonna ask anyway I am buying a much newer chipper , but my older machine runs like a champ and I have no reason other than the fact that I need to buy something this year , I was gonna just park it and forget I have it unless all hell breaks loose and not use it ... My wife thinks that's the stupidest thing in the world , but she also said it was an awful idea to stuff the family dog and put her on our mantle ..... But I think for the money that I will get for the 12" vermeer I mys as well just keep it and run it into the ground I have seen them with more then 5K hours running strong and mine only has 3300 and some change ...



if you have the room to keep it and dont need the extra $ I would say hang onto it cause you know the second you sell it the other chipper is gonna break, just slap a cover over it and stick it in the corner


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Took another elm down today:


----------



## fishercat

*speaking of cheap.........*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> how about you let me take that 044 off your hands... for cheap of course.



when you changing your name to Cheap-O-Matic ?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

The sun was in my eyes most of the day.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

More pics:


----------



## treemandan

Steve Forbert "Goin' Down To Laurel" live @ Hugh's Room March 10, 2012 - YouTube


----------



## swyman

Man having a crane would be the ultimate. It has to even be an easier cleanup if all those limbs never hit the ground and go.straight to the chipper. You guys rock!


----------



## deevo

Mike Cantolina said:


> More pics:



Nice work Mike, I have been waiting for some big removals I have booked to do, but everything I have done in the last 2 weeks has been small to medium sized trees!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

And more


----------



## deevo

Slaughtered half dozen 50' poplars in a back yard today and a few small cedars, as I was doing the last stump I knicked an underground sprinkler line! Doh! Oh well first time for everything (not that I am proud of it) But the homeowner had all the sprinklers and lines marked for me, this one was not in the diagram! So we called it a wash, it's a $10 fix, new hose, a few adapters and clamps, then bury it! Other then that good day! Tomorrow, dead sugar maple to drop in my hood first thing, then big old Norway maple and a few other maples to deadwood, then a decent sized cedar hedge job to do. Then Miller time!


----------



## mattfr12

Good stuff mike. Are you buying your slings from sherrill? Check out US Cargo I use There tan 14k slings and they seem to be a lot cheaper than everyone else. I replace mine a lot tho so slings get pricey. After a year or two I just pitch them. They are always in the boxes tho so I worry about moisture and so on.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ffewj0


----------



## tree md

Nice work Mike.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Thanks guys.


----------



## superjunior

Nice job on the elm Mike. What kind/size crane ya working with there?


----------



## fishercat

*Having a crane is great!*



swyman said:


> Man having a crane would be the ultimate. It has to even be an easier cleanup if all those limbs never hit the ground and go.straight to the chipper. You guys rock!



Having a ground crew and the equipment to get rid of the pieces as fast as they come down is even better.


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel todays gonna be a good day ......


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I feel todays gonna be a good day ......



I hope your chipper throws a rod, you fat, insecure PITA...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Someone hit me yesterday with the old tire prank, had to air up 32 tires yesterday am, little punks


----------



## sgreanbeans

Some dude called and wants a bid to remove a tree out of his chimney! Guess it fell and hit just right, went all the way down and is sitting in his fire place! Said his name was Jeff and I think I have to travel to SoCal to take care of it for him. Calling the airport now.........


----------



## jefflovstrom

You did not answer, PM me your cell number.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Todays already so much better then yesterday I got hit with some heavy #### when I got home from work , kinda blew me outta the water , then to top it all off some stupid drama , had a awful night sleep and actually woke up this morning to a beautiful work day andi totally forgot tonights we are having a neighborhood surprise party for a familyy who has been living here for there whole lives who are moving for work reasons ...


----------



## dbl612

*safety issue*



Mike Cantolina said:


> And more


 re: image 735- its important to keep the pin of the shackle in the eye of the choker when you hook up, so when you tension the sling you don't cause the pin to spin out. looks nice otherwise. regards, tom.


----------



## Toddppm

Just noticed you can "unlike" after you've done it, that's awesome. Just like real life.


----------



## Tree Pig

Toddppm said:


> Just noticed you can "unlike" after you've done it, that's awesome. Just like real life.



nah it would me more like real life if you could unlike someone with out having to like them first.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

dbl612 said:


> re: image 735- its important to keep the pin of the shackle in the eye of the choker when you hook up, so when you tension the sling you don't cause the pin to spin out. looks nice otherwise. regards, tom.



or make sure that the the direction of the thread is such that it will tighten the clevis. Some contend that pin or wire should be used at all times on these types of lifts.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

dbl612 said:


> re: image 735- its important to keep the pin of the shackle in the eye of the choker when you hook up, so when you tension the sling you don't cause the pin to spin out. looks nice otherwise. regards, tom.



Yep, good point. I had a heck of a time getting it around there with the yew branches in the way. Forgot to double check.


----------



## tree md

It's kind of hard for me to see it, did you rig it bridle fashion with two slings?

Two maple down today. About 4 hours in the job. I was shooting for 3 but had to make a dump first thing this morning as my dad had loaded my wagon in the past two days without me knowing... Love it when that happens... I got unhitched just as it started to rain this afternoon.

I'm taking the weekend off even though I am backed up on stumps. I got one client on my ass about it but it's supposed to rain all weekend. I'm not grinding stumps in the rain for anybody... 3 more bids to get to but for tonight I am going to tear into a 2" thick ribeye...


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Yeah, there's two slings. I gave up on getting them completely opposite each other. There wasn't much for a target on that piece. It was basically to get the wood moved. I should have double checked the clevis though.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I did 3 more dead elm today, all climbs.


----------



## tree md

Mike Cantolina said:


> Yeah, there's two slings. I gave up on getting them completely opposite each other. There wasn't much for a target on that piece. It was basically to get the wood moved. I should have double checked the clevis though.



That's a neat little trick with those slings but to tell the truth, I prefer the old style flat strap chokers on spar picks.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> It's kind of hard for me to see it, did you rig it bridle fashion with two slings?
> 
> Two maple down today. About 4 hours in the job. I was shooting for 3 but had to make a dump first thing this morning as my dad had loaded my wagon in the past two days without me knowing... Love it when that happens... I got unhitched just as it started to rain this afternoon.
> 
> I'm taking the weekend off even though I am backed up on stumps. I got one client on my ass about it but it's supposed to rain all weekend. I'm not grinding stumps in the rain for anybody... 3 more bids to get to but for tonight I am going to tear into a 2" thick ribeye...



Mmmmm ..... red meat ....Its about feeding time here as well then alittle bit of alcohol ....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman75

Hey tree md did you post that work vid yet? I was wanting to check it out.


----------



## Toddppm

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> nah it would me more like real life if you could unlike someone with out having to like them first.



Yeah, No predjudice here, I dislike everybody equally until they give me a reason to like them.


Damn, you can unlike it but looks like the person wouldn't know it unless they saw it first. Should be an option to put a comment in there when you do it:msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 233461
View attachment 233462
View attachment 233463
View attachment 233464
Todays little pain in the ass , and it was all of 9" away from the siding and leaning on the roof , and the last pic is one that none of you fools will ever be able to duplicate standing 10ft down in the deep end of a pool snapping pictures of the bucket now thats extreme :msp_wink:


----------



## tree md

treeman75 said:


> Hey tree md did you post that work vid yet? I was wanting to check it out.



Not yet. Too big to upload anywhere (except for my website). I got to edit it... And I have bandwidth caps on my satellite connection. I will work on it this weekend.


----------



## Tree Pig

Toddppm said:


> Yeah, No predjudice here, I dislike everybody equally until they give me a reason to like them.
> 
> 
> Damn, you can unlike it but looks like the person wouldn't know it unless they saw it first. Should be an option to put a comment in there when you do it:msp_wink:



Should just have an dislike button.


----------



## Tree Pig

If anyone else is mixing a bucket of Mojitos 750ml is equal to 3.17 cups, so about 4 cups should round it off nicely.


----------



## Kottonwood

View attachment 233505


Planted 8 10 ft austrian pines today. I like planting.... makes me feel warm inside. We had removed a row of mature russian olives in this spot. I wanted to plant maples, the guy decided on pines.... it's all money in the bank to me.


----------



## Kottonwood

View attachment 233507



another photo


----------



## sgreanbeans

*There is no such thing as a Judo chop*

Heading to Chi-town today for a Judo competition, Illinois state championship. Got the boy competing, hope for a good day. Taking the GoPro

WOW, Rumor mill is a going bigtime now. Hearing all kinds of crazy as s things about who is buying me out and why. I know some lurk here, so hope fully they will set them straight. $900,000.00 huh! MAN I HOPE SO, ROFLMFAO. Jeezese! Where do they come up with this crap. Also heard that I was getting called back in the USMC, NOPE, dun cir dun. I wish they would take me back, sure they would if I had that new bionic man suit, heard that it comes with a new spine, pink flip flops and a G-string.

Finally, after a couple years with out it, my old 200T has been reborn. It sat on a shelf waiting for a rainy day for a long time. I tried rebuilding it, no luck, just wouldn't run right. Took to the shop, main guy is a guru, he was having problems, could not figure out what was going on, would rev up and die. He took the carb and threw it in the tank for a few days, cleaned it out and put it back together, now it runs like a raped ape. Carb has been apart several times, checking and rechecking. Must have been a little spec of crap stuck somewhere where air couldn't dislodge it. Who knows? Glad its back, now that I have several other top handles, this one will go back on the shelf!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 233461
> View attachment 233462
> View attachment 233463
> View attachment 233464
> Todays little pain in the ass , and it was all of 9" away from the siding and leaning on the roof , and the last pic is one that none of you fools will ever be able to duplicate standing 10ft down in the deep end of a pool snapping pictures of the bucket now thats extreme :msp_wink:



At least it looks like you're peeping at the tree for a change.. lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 233461
> View attachment 233462
> View attachment 233463
> View attachment 233464
> Todays little pain in the ass , and it was all of 9" away from the siding and leaning on the roof , and the last pic is one that none of you fools will ever be able to duplicate standing 10ft down in the deep end of a pool snapping pictures of the bucket now thats extreme :msp_wink:



I heard they drained the pool because they were afraid you may go for a dip an they were all out of that chemical that turns the water purple when you relieve yourself in the pool.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> At least it looks like you're peeping at the tree for a change.. lol.


#### off for real


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> #### off for real



Aww, come on man.. it's funny to be annoying.. right?? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Aww, come on man.. it's funny to be annoying.. right?? :msp_sneaky:


Yea its awesome when your friends with the person and its a 2 way street but in this case not really its more like a stalker ex girlfriend who ya found out is a bit unstable and randomly shows up where ya hang out and can't understand plain english , but I may be wasting my time cause it doesn't seem ya get it


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I heard they drained the pool because they were afraid you may go for a dip an they were all out of that chemical that turns the water purple when you relieve yourself in the pool.


come one man .... Ya let me down , I woulda said well that's what 280lbs doing a cannonball from 60ft up does to a pool .....


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea its awesome when your friends with the person and its a 2 way street but in this case not really its more like a stalker ex girlfriend who ya found out is a bit unstable and randomly shows up where ya hang out and can't understand plain english , but I may be wasting my time cause it doesn't seem ya get it



What you don't think MDS Is pretty anymore so you dumped him? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xgjz0c


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> What you don't think MDS Is pretty anymore so you dumped him?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xgjz0c


no matt not at all I am just trying to avoid the creeepy stage where ya might go get the mail and get a homemade card on black construction paper with hand drawn pictures of broken hearts in real blood , just trying to skip that. I am sure ya know the type LOL


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea its awesome when your friends with the person and its a 2 way street but in this case not really its more like a stalker ex girlfriend who ya found out is a bit unstable and randomly shows up where ya hang out and can't understand plain english , but I may be wasting my time cause it doesn't seem ya get it



[video=youtube;JGyJOX5wFFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGyJOX5wFFg[/video]


----------



## tree MDS

Actually, it's the strangest thing, I'm just not feeling the negativity anymore. Maybe I'm just getting old or something. I just don't see the point anymore. I mean take a guy like Stihlomatic.. he knows how our dealings went back in the day on this site.. but look how far we've come. Hell, I would even show his fat copper ass how real treework is done old school style, these days, or offer to help him look at a machine. Whatever. I am just that content these days.. I really don't have anything to prove to anyone. 

It is like a new leaf that I am turning over. :angel:


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> [video=youtube;JGyJOX5wFFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGyJOX5wFFg[/video]


That's hilarious really it is


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That's hilarious really it is



And I used to think you were hilarious myself man.. thought you were a good friend too. I'll be honest, what changed that for me was the chipper project. I was busting my ass trying to get that thing back together (properly), but you just kept pushing it on how long it was taking, how much money you were making while I was down. Then I put that together with everything else you like to comment about that I do.. I mean really, it's relentless man. At some point I have to question where your coming form with this stuff. That's to say, everytime I do a cool tree job, or try and advance my equipment.. you get all riled up and start blabbering away full bore in some heightened frenzy. I can take a lot, but some things make you look pretty small from my perspective. And I always tried to be supportive of you when you were serious about something (once in a blue moon). But then you keep hammering on me, and I get dragged back into it. Best of luck.. just not feeling that game anymore..


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh boy another couple posts like that and we will have to change the name of this thread to " I am completely full of #### and in denial " or maybe " I am so old school hardcore that your all so lucky I am here cause it was started by Vet


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh boy another couple posts like that and we will have to change the name of this thread to " I am completely full of #### and in denial " or maybe " I am so old school hardcore that your all so lucky I am here cause it was started by Vet



Oh, and now I am the king of choking on trees, or some ####.. that one was really pushing it coming outta that head of yours. At least I cut all my own trees. Ten years flat with a one ton and small chipper doing anything that came my way. I worked up to the point I'm at, and you can bet your fat, giant ass I'm ####ing proud of it..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And I used to think you were hilarious myself man.. thought you were a good friend too. I'll be honest, what changed that for me was the chipper project. I was busting my ass trying to get that thing back together (properly), but you just kept pushing it on how long it was taking, how much money you were making while I was down. Then I put that together with everything else you like to comment about that I do.. I mean really, it's relentless man. At some point I have to question where your coming form with this stuff. That's to say, everytime I do a cool tree job, or try and advance my equipment.. you get all riled up and start blabbering away full bore in some heightened frenzy. I can take a lot, but some things make you look pretty small from my perspective. And I always tried to be supportive of you when you were serious about something (once in a blue moon). But then you keep hammering on me, and I get dragged back into it. Best of luck.. just not feeling that game anymore..


Again man this conversation was over like 2 days ago its old now and I don't wanna keep talking about I am not quoting you cause I am not talking to you , I am talking to SOM and having a laugh I'm good explain no more its pointless I shut that part off ...but I am not gonna stop having fun and laugh it just won't be @ your expense , so hopefull you get it cause I get it


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a funny conversation first thing ths morning I went to remove 3 ratty ash trees on an easement for a town house community and I was warned that a lady was just gonna torture me by them and to just disreguard her, so as I was getting outta the truck she's already @ the door and saying ya can't park there its a fire lane , so I say its ok nothings on fire , she looks @ me like a deer in headlights ... Then says well if there is the fireman won't be able to get by and I say don't worry were all fireman ( which were not ) and then she says in a bewildered tone well how long are ya gonna be here , and I say 5 hours after you and I are done discussing fires ..... So she turns away and walks about 20 feet and spins around and flips me the bird , so I say well now make it 6 cause I have to call the board of the community and discuss you harassing me enjoy your day


----------



## tree MDS

Nice...
View attachment 233618


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Nice...
> View attachment 233618



Stuff looks good, when are you painting the bucket green.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Stuff looks good, when are you painting the bucket green.



It'll be done within the next two weeks. I think (hope) I finally figured out the last piece of the puzzle today. 

It helps to know good people, and to be actually willing to help work on the project with them yourself. 
.. 

Its looking like its gonna be a good deal
... fingers crossed anyway!! Lol.


----------



## swyman

tree mds said:


> nice...
> View attachment 233618



x2


----------



## swyman

My neighbour has a body shop and took my bucket truck for him to look at. Want to have it painted from cab back. Chip box, frame and boom. Still waiting for a price. What is a fair price, he will have a little bit of blasting on boom cradle on box, frame, and toolbox's. Same color, just scuff and shoot.


----------



## tree MDS

swyman said:


> My neighbour has a body shop and took my bucket truck for him to look at. Want to have it painted from cab back. Chip box, frame and boom. Still waiting for a price. What is a fair price, he will have a little bit of blasting on boom cradle on box, frame, and toolbox's. Same color, just scuff and shoot.



A lot! I mean its not even really worth it man!! I kinda pieced what I'm doing out (good deal here, suck It up there). Best of luck though! Personally, I'm buying everything new next life.. lol.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> It'll be done within the next two weeks. I think (hope) I finally figured out the last piece of the puzzle today.
> 
> It helps to know good people, and to be actually willing to help work on the project with them yourself.
> ..
> 
> Its looking like its gonna be a good deal
> ... fingers crossed anyway!! Lol.



I'll give it to you your chipper does look good. If your bucket did match it would put it all in line.

I've wanted to have my own color scheme from the beginning just can't figure out what to make it.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pkk4zn


----------



## the Aerialist

*In the Ritzy part of town ...*



mattfr12 said:


> What you don't think MDS Is pretty anymore so you dumped him?



Har Har without someone to attack, they turn on each other.

Had to work short handed today, my new climber couldn't make it, and a groundie didn't show. I offered the HO a $100 for working and I worked him like a rented mule. Here's the video of him dropping some Pines in his backyard.



I let him use his "Wild Thing", then he dragged brush and loaded logs all day. What a worker, I had to stop him from raking 'cuz we're goin' back tomorrow to mess up his yard some more.

the Aerialist


----------



## Kottonwood

swyman said:


> My neighbour has a body shop and took my bucket truck for him to look at. Want to have it painted from cab back. Chip box, frame and boom. Still waiting for a price. What is a fair price, he will have a little bit of blasting on boom cradle on box, frame, and toolbox's. Same color, just scuff and shoot.



I payed 3gs to get my bucket painted up in the company colors..... now if I can just get the damn oil leaks fixed. Luckily it wasn't a cracked block.... cracked timing cover instead. 

I didn't really have a choice. It was an ex davey truck and Davey is my number one competitor here. I actually had a customer ask me "Are you working with Davey or for Davey?" ..... that was that had to suck it up and get it painted. Looks nice now though... I went all out with the graphics too.View attachment 233647


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> Har Har without someone to attack, they turn on each other.
> 
> Had to work short handed today, my new climber couldn't make it, and a groundie didn't show. I offered the HO a $100 for working and I worked him like a rented mule. Here's the video of him dropping some Pines in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> I let him use his "Wild Thing", then he dragged brush and loaded logs all day. What a worker, I had to stop him from raking 'cuz we're goin' back tomorrow to mess up his yard some more.
> 
> the Aerialist



Aerial Mason- you never cease to amaze me (not in a good way). WTF? Are you sure he will want you back since you've taught him everything you know about tree work?


----------



## no tree to big

the Aerialist said:


> Har Har without someone to attack, they turn on each other.
> 
> Had to work short handed today, my new climber couldn't make it, and a groundie didn't show. I offered the HO a $100 for working and I worked him like a rented mule. Here's the video of him dropping some Pines in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> I let him use his "Wild Thing", then he dragged brush and loaded logs all day. What a worker, I had to stop him from raking 'cuz we're goin' back tomorrow to mess up his yard some more.
> 
> the Aerialist


 O my you could have atleast loaned him your hard hat, I think I would rather have the homeowner who has no clue what he's doing where the hard hat then the owner of the co I think it would be bad if you got the HO hurt working on his property... 
and thats not a wild thing when you see it you'll know the "WILD THING" that's the top of the line model 


what happened to some of the saw manufacturers along the years I mean the old homelites mccullochs poulans were pretty bad ass saws for the time now look at um 

anybody just have one of those days where you cant get a climb line set to save your life missed shots snagged bags knotted lines bags that wont come to the ground once you have the line where you want it then it snags when you get pissed off and say f it and go to pull it down and try again. today was not a good day:msp_crying: easy tree for my neighbor turned bs if I could have just set the line I cold have just went past the mizillion suckers on the trunk of this thing but no I ended up having to cut every one of the bastids off as I flipped my way up 50' to retrieve my 3 lost bags and set my line maybe I shoulda posted this one in the 101 whadja do thread:rolleyes2:


----------



## tree md

no tree to big said:


> anybody just have one of those days where you cant get a climb line set to save your life missed shots snagged bags knotted lines bags that wont come to the ground once you have the line where you want it then it snags when you get pissed off and say f it and go to pull it down and try again. today was not a good day:msp_crying: easy tree for my neighbor turned bs if I could have just set the line I cold have just went past the mizillion suckers on the trunk of this thing but no I ended up having to cut every one of the bastids off as I flipped my way up 50' to retrieve my 3 lost bags and set my line maybe I shoulda posted this one in the 101 whadja do thread:rolleyes2:



Yep. Been there and done that... I got two throw bags stuck one time and ended up having to advance my line with a pole saw (which I had lost the scabbard for) and ended up cutting my climb line bad enough that I had to take it out of service.


----------



## treeman82

Today was nothing too impressive. After a late start (it was Saturday afterall) we got to the job around 9:15 and wound up taking out 2 hickory trees with tag lines, plus pruned a dogwood and flowering pear. Took a bunch of busted branches out of a red oak, not much left of that in the end. Also took a couple good sized pieces out of a LARGE white birch. 

While out getting lunch ran into a friend's step son who has a history of substance abuse, they feel he is back on something again, and when I saw him today he certainly was high on something other than life.

Met with a client this afternoon, have to write up a proposal to air spade 4 oaks and a sugar maple.

Yesterday was GREAT! all ground work, filled the truck up 4 times with chips, 2 times with wood... just me and Dopey. Bunch of ash trees, and a good sized elm that were just bombed, but everything was covered in poison ivy and bittersweet. I cut while Dopey carried everything to the chipper. 11 1/2 hrs on the job, when we left at 7:30 I took him out for dinner... dumb SOB deserved a little something extra after the hell I put him through.


----------



## superjunior

swyman said:


> My neighbour has a body shop and took my bucket truck for him to look at. Want to have it painted from cab back. Chip box, frame and boom. Still waiting for a price. What is a fair price, he will have a little bit of blasting on boom cradle on box, frame, and toolbox's. Same color, just scuff and shoot.



roughly around 5k


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> Har Har without someone to attack, they turn on each other.
> 
> Had to work short handed today, my new climber couldn't make it, and a groundie didn't show. I offered the HO a $100 for working and I worked him like a rented mule. Here's the video of him dropping some Pines in his backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> I let him use his "Wild Thing", then he dragged brush and loaded logs all day. What a worker, I had to stop him from raking 'cuz we're goin' back tomorrow to mess up his yard some more.
> 
> the Aerialist



see now this is how you operate... no one has said a friggen word to you and you come in and stir the pot. Then when some one does respond you go cry like a little ##### school girl to the mods. I would say grow the f--- up but you are older then dirt. 

Oh and by the way, paying the HO to work on his own house... you really are a moron. Whoever is writing your insurance would just love that one.


----------



## tree MDS

I have a price of $2350 for my bucket. Jams, cab (a little bodywork), outriggers, pedestal and lower boom. That's without the toolbox and cab guard. I'm lucky in that we have a good place nearby that does this stuff super cheap. I'm gonna do a lot of the degreasing, etc., myself. For that price I offered.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Its def a pain, painting those buckets. Nooks and crannys......EVERYWHERE! I had full use of my brothers shop for about 2 weeks. When we finally pulled it out, I had to clean the shop floor, should have thought about that before I painted...........that really sucked, floor was deep green, LOL. Brother was pissed, LOL! Its fading pretty good now, guess I was supposed to wax it after a couple weeks, didn't know that. You may, but just in case, remember to wax that puppy, then all the hard work wont fade away. Just don't wax it until you get it lettered, what I am told anyway


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, the last thing will be blasting the rims at our shop, and painting them. More of looking at this.. 
View attachment 233688


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Its def a pain, painting those buckets. Nooks and crannys......EVERYWHERE! I had full use of my brothers shop for about 2 weeks. When we finally pulled it out, I had to clean the shop floor, should have thought about that before I painted...........that really sucked, floor was deep green, LOL. Brother was pissed, LOL! Its fading pretty good now, guess I was supposed to wax it after a couple weeks, didn't know that. You may, but just in case, remember to wax that puppy, then all the hard work wont fade away. Just don't wax it until you get it lettered, what I am told anyway



My whole shop is still green from the chipper. I haven't found it in me to clean up much yet.

And that's totally awesome that you got the power to do that now!! LOL!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I wish I would have gone that far, they look pretty good, but yours will look much better. I just knocked off the loose stuff, cleaned it real good and started shooting! I was having problems at first, but then I got the hang of it. Going to bust the stuff back out soon to shoot my trailers and dump truck beds. Tell ya what, those red and white reflector stickers are not cheap.


----------



## tree MDS

It seems nothing is cheap in this business.. unless You wanna go at it like a homeowner (hint, hint, lol).


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> It seems nothing is cheap in this business.. unless You wanna go at it like a homeowner (hint, hint, lol).



I SO did! Went total HO on it! But, I saved,IMO, about 10g's. They (those who will not be named) wanted a extra 10g's for the white wash paint job. I passed and bought one still orange. Spent, I cant remember, maybe 1500 altogether, tools and paint. So more like 8500.


----------



## tree MDS

I meant the lawnmower guy, not you. Lol.


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Its def a pain, painting those buckets. Nooks and crannys......EVERYWHERE! I had full use of my brothers shop for about 2 weeks. When we finally pulled it out, I had to clean the shop floor, should have thought about that before I painted...........that really sucked, floor was deep green, LOL. Brother was pissed, LOL! Its fading pretty good now, guess I was supposed to wax it after a couple weeks, didn't know that. You may, but just in case, remember to wax that puppy, then all the hard work wont fade away. Just don't wax it until you get it lettered, what I am told anyway



that's good to know. for some reason I was under the impression to have it waxed and buffed out before the lettering. My graffics should be ready this week


----------



## deevo

Sgreanbeans, any of those tornadoes and twisters touch down by you? Hope TreeMD and Ropes okay. Saw em on the news, nasty!


----------



## deevo

Locked up a big $ stump grinding job for a real estate investor yesterday. He knows me (friend of my dads) and is going with me for the job, didn't even ask any other companies for an estimate! Sweet when that happens! 2 different sites and likely 2 days of work.


----------



## Grace Tree

Got to do a 40 ft. 3 stem arborvitae tomorrow. I should smell nice and spicy when I'm done. Worst part is that it's on a road used by lots of amish buggys so at least 6 horses will refuse to go past the chipper, 3 will get excited and crap on their way past me and one will probably fall down. Sorry, but I didn't tell you to drive horses in a motorized world.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

Heres the machine I should be picking up on weds. Bought it in case mine throws a rod ........View attachment 233695
View attachment 233696
View attachment 233697
View attachment 233698
 Gonna park it forget about it , I may paint it but that looks like it can be a real ##### anyways powered red almost matches powered orange and besides I can't tell the difference anyways, the other chipper in the back comes too part of the deal engine , infeed shute and frame the drum came through it and it was totaled I bought it for parts who knows when ya might need a engine


----------



## swyman

tree MDS said:


> Lol, the last thing will be blasting the rims at our shop, and painting them. More of looking at this..
> View attachment 233688



That looks like soooo much work but I know how the finish product looks and it is worth it. Great job!


----------



## swyman

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I payed 3gs to get my bucket painted up in the company colors..... now if I can just get the damn oil leaks fixed. Luckily it wasn't a cracked block.... cracked timing cover instead.
> 
> I didn't really have a choice. It was an ex davey truck and Davey is my number one competitor here. I actually had a customer ask me "Are you working with Davey or for Davey?" ..... that was that had to suck it up and get it painted. Looks nice now though... I went all out with the graphics too.View attachment 233647



Patriot, you have a hell of a nice looking fleet! I like the color schemes and lettering, great job!


----------



## tree MDS

swyman said:


> That looks like soooo much work but I know how the finish product looks and it is worth it. Great job!



Thanks. It's not perfect, but it's done. When we painted my old chipper (probably 14 - 15 years ago), I never remembered it being such a nightmare.. of course that was a lot smaller. We're starting on the bucket next wednesday. I'm probably not going to bother posting pics until it's done though. I'm hoping it won't be too bad, three or four days at the welder (with me helping), and then another two or three days of degreasing/prep at my shop, then off to paint. Paint shop says about a week there, maybe less. That is the plan anyway! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

swyman said:


> Patriot, you have a hell of a nice looking fleet! I like the color schemes and lettering, great job!



I was gonna comment about how sweet the paint and lettering look on that truck too! I usually don't like a ton of decals and lettering, but that looks damn nice.. and it's got kinda like a Spidey theme goin on too (another way of looking at it), so how can ya go wrong! Lol.


----------



## tree md

We're all good here as far as storms. Nothing touched down close to me. We got some pretty good winds and severe thunder storms but that's about it. Haven't had one call for storm damage.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Had the kitchen cabinets installed this week. I have NO IDEA how these work but think it's immensely cool. I opened and closed them over and over while Laura just laughed at me. Should be moved in by the end of the month. 1 bedroom and the kitchen is all we'll have till the dining room, living room, and study get finished.

VIDEO0011.3gp - YouTube


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Had the kitchen cabinets installed this week. I have NO IDEA how these work but think it's immensely cool. I opened and closed them over and over while Laura just laughed at me. Should be moved in by the end of the month. 1 bedroom and the kitchen is all we'll have till the dining room, living room, and study get finished.
> 
> VIDEO0011.3gp - YouTube



Your worse than my five year old.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Had the kitchen cabinets installed this week. I have NO IDEA how these work but think it's immensely cool. I opened and closed them over and over while Laura just laughed at me. Should be moved in by the end of the month. 1 bedroom and the kitchen is all we'll have till the dining room, living room, and study get finished.
> 
> VIDEO0011.3gp - YouTube



OMG!!! That's so cool! I gotta see that again!


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> see now this is how you operate... no one has said a friggen word to you and you come in and stir the pot. Then when some one does respond you go cry like a little ##### school girl to the mods. I would say grow the f--- up but you are older then dirt.
> 
> Oh and by the way, paying the HO to work on his own house... you really are a moron. Whoever is writing your insurance would just love that one.



Aww ####! i was just thinking maybe I should encourage the HO to help.


----------



## treemandan

Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive [Version 1] (Video) - YouTube


Robin is getting fitted for a casket and don't try to tell me you don't disco you pole smokin pillow biting bunch of faggot ass suckers. When i disco I disco with the wrath of Hell.


Ozzy Osbourne - Stayin' Alive - YouTube


----------



## beelsr

Blakesmaster said:


> Had the kitchen cabinets installed this week. I have NO IDEA how these work but think it's immensely cool. I opened and closed them over and over while Laura just laughed at me. Should be moved in by the end of the month. 1 bedroom and the kitchen is all we'll have till the dining room, living room, and study get finished.
> 
> VIDEO0011.3gp - YouTube



look underneath, there's a little piston. you can retro-fit them to existing drawers as well...


----------



## treemandan

Spring break is over and i send my child back to school with the taste of human flesh on her palate. I sure do and thank God cause i couldn't take another day. If there is a difference between a facist dictator and a 6 year old girl I sure as #### don't know what it is but I do know how much pain I can take and I have had my fill.


Today I got the deck pretty much together.























A cool little spruce, its doing the Travolta disco.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Your worse than my five year old.



yer sayin Blakes is worse than a facist dictator with a taste for human flesh? Hmm, I didn't pick that up when I met him, maybe he was hiding it.


----------



## treemandan

I had a zit that I couldn't pop even with pliers so I grabbed my trusty snake bite kit and sucked r down.


----------



## treemandan

Allright here is The Dan's recipe for SeeSar salad.






Its pretty plain a simple. I don't mess around with a whole head of romain, the leafy crap is crap, I go for the crispy crunchy hearts, don't need no limp #### #### around here.









About 4 or 5 big garlic cloves pressed. 2 tablespoons of anchovy paste. A shot of worchister. A handful of shredded cheese. I told my wife I would toss her salad then she could toss mine. She didn't get it but I use mayo instead of raw egg and i don't use vinager... for anything but its very important to toss a Seesar salad with the dressing and add the grilled chicken after.

I made some caibata bread to have with the salad. The recipe for that is: open bag and pop in oven for a few minutes. BTW, the definition for caibata is : greased soaked fat dago mother####er who reeks like garlic. Look it up.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I meant the lawnmower guy, not you. Lol.



@ MDS-Damn! Fessed up for nutin! Yeah, seen that, it had to go, I was directed, no more of that stuff............period. 

@Jeff, sorry bro! Seen ya called, I was out! Fell asleep on the couch and didnt wake until midnight........sundays!


No action here, Like Larry, some storms a little bit of wind, but no calls. They wanted me on the news again, but I hate being on camera, so I didn't call them back. There was some damage from the wind, but the door knocking meth heads will be all over that. Guess we had another roll thru last night. Not sure how bad it was, guess we will see today. Calls will start coming in in the next few days, but to be honest with ya. I am in no mood for a storm. I am, at 
least 8 wks out and still signing everyday, so I am not worried about work, right now anyways, sure that will change!

Rope- you good?, know that they were by u too, sumdos down there looked nasty.


----------



## tree MDS

Really nice looking job on the deck dan! That's enough with the zit thingy already though! And then food right after?? WTF is wrong with you man? You're making all of us "high level arborist's" look like a bunch of freaks!! Lol. :msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Had the kitchen cabinets installed this week. I have NO IDEA how these work but think it's immensely cool. I opened and closed them over and over while Laura just laughed at me. Should be moved in by the end of the month. 1 bedroom and the kitchen is all we'll have till the dining room, living room, and study get finished.
> 
> VIDEO0011.3gp - YouTube



That's pretty cool.. reminds me of the grab handles some of the cars have. That always fascinated my simple brain. Glad to hear things are coming along. Stroller thirty soon..


----------



## tree MDS

Scott, I didn't even watch the most recent video (had enough of that pathetic generic old hacker), done with that game too. Again, nice work on the smackdown..


----------



## tree MDS

And congrats on the salad shooter/corn shredder Eddie!!


----------



## NCTREE

There Backkk!!! woke up this morning, walked into the kitchen stepped onto a stinkbug, made some coffee then grab the honey and caught another stinkbug sucking on the honey, looked up stinkbuggg! AWWW!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And congrats on the salad shooter/corn shredder Eddie!!


awwww thanks man , and that means a lot coming from a guy who painstakingly paints his machine to match the puDdle of green underneath , I wonder if a warped head though is much better then a thrown rod , guess it doesn't matter either way cause I am properly insured for either .... Anyway good vibes and zero negativity is my name , hopefully we can see some more chipper pics soon , ohhhh wait nevermind now its gonna be bucket pics , better hurry the Labor Day parade is just around the corner ....


----------



## tree MDS

No man, it looks like a nice chipper. I couldn't resist a little jab, is all. It's not cool to make fun of somebody's equipment (unless it's the lawnmower guy).

Just got off the phone with my welder, looks like we're starting tomorrow. And you wont be seeing any pics outta me. This project will suck, but it should be the crowning achievment on my life's work (sad as that is), so I'm not feeling the "it's taking too long, why don't you just use chrome in a can, Jersey style" kinda comments.. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> No man, it looks like a nice chipper. I couldn't resist a little jab, is all. It's not cool to make fun of somebody's equipment (unless it's the lawnmower guy).
> 
> Just got off the phone with my welder, looks like we're starting tomorrow. And you wont be seeing any pics outta me. This project will suck, but it should be the crowning achievment on my life's work (sad as that is), so I'm not feeling the "it's taking too long, why don't you just use chrome in a can, Jersey style" kinda comments.. lol.


That's good I have no comments either just all good vibes I don't need any chrome in the can .... I actually wanna just squash all the BS and forget about it , you don't bother me I don't bother you and if you've noticed I haven't had anything to say to you since this morning , it would be great to never have to say a thing ever .... Just doesn't seem to be working that way for me


----------



## the Aerialist

*Free labor saves on crew costs ...*



treemandan said:


> Aww ####! i was just thinking maybe I should encourage the HO to help.



The HO loved the experience and tipped me $100 plus gave my workers $40 each, that on top of the $1700 I charged for the job. That, plus another stellar A-List review on the way. He and his wife worked right alongside us all day yesterday, when I got out of the last tree the truck was loaded and we were ready to go. I didn't pick up one stick.

Customer relations is my strong suite, I always encourage them to participate and they love me for it. From the personality traits I see exhibited here from most of you I wonder how you get any work at all.


----------



## treemandan

Small Wood said:


> Got to do a 40 ft. 3 stem arborvitae tomorrow. I should smell nice and spicy when I'm done. Worst part is that it's on a road used by lots of amish buggys so at least 6 horses will refuse to go past the chipper, 3 will get excited and crap on their way past me and one will probably fall down. Sorry, but I didn't tell you to drive horses in a motorized world.
> Phil





Oh fer cryin out loud, that's funny.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That's pretty cool.. reminds me of the grab handles some of the cars have. That always fascinated my simple brain. Glad to hear things are coming along. Stroller thirty soon..



Lol those are called the o chit handles here


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lol, the last thing will be blasting the rims at our shop, and painting them. More of looking at this..
> View attachment 233688



Thanks, now I'm blind.


----------



## treeclimber101

Omg why is it sooooooo damn hot today for real 2 days ago a sweatshirt and now its like an oven by the chipper ..... This is a quick reminder of why I hate the summer so damn much


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> The HO loved the experience and tipped me $100 plus gave my workers $40 each, that on top of the $1700 I charged for the job. That, plus another stellar A-List review on the way. He and his wife worked right alongside us all day yesterday, when I got out of the last tree the truck was loaded and we were ready to go. I didn't pick up one stick.
> 
> Customer relations is my strong suite, I always encourage them to participate and they love me for it. From the personality traits I see exhibited here from most of you I wonder how you get any work at all.


I get it man about saving money but I would question your responsibility if god forbid someone got hurt on your job , I mean how would you explain that to the ins. Company cause you he tries to sue you or his homeowners , if I were you I would reconsider whether it would be just cheaper to discount your price and keep them in the house ... I you wanna have them participate have get ya lunch and maybe a pitcher of water and leave the sawing to the pros


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> The HO loved the experience and tipped me $100 plus gave my workers $40 each, that on top of the $1700 I charged for the job. That, plus another stellar A-List review on the way. He and his wife worked right alongside us all day yesterday, when I got out of the last tree the truck was loaded and we were ready to go. I didn't pick up one stick.
> 
> Customer relations is my strong suite, I always encourage them to participate and they love me for it. From the personality traits I see exhibited here from most of you I wonder how you get any work at all.




I almost picked up a job like that from a svelt gent in a Mc Mansion, smooth and and hospitable was his ventured bait in such a subtle way but it was my atitude that prevented me with working with him.


I almost want to go out and see another Wild Thang in action as it draws a silly sordid reaction, it spurs intrest.

Almost.

I am thinking back to when I ever felt comforatble letting a HO client handle the ground. once. the guy had acsess to and old 4 banger c and d , a couple hangared dependent slobs and it was fun to watch from above. the one dude who was supposed rode his motorbike over a limb. The guy weilded that W T with all the glory of a manic who was on the verge of collapse from exhausting himself from keep the thing running. He also was about to collapse into the feed chute.

It was fun for me in the aspect that the job was easy enough for the money to do a lil climbing for . I would do that again in I knew the guy would be alive to pay me I guess, it sure would be a thrill but I am to ornery and fast to be getting civilians involved with my shinanigans.


----------



## Zale

88 degrees today and its only April. We're already behind on rain for the area. This does not bode well.


----------



## tree md

Calls, calls, calls...

I'm getting backed up. Got to go bid one for a local proctologist tomorrow... I don't envy him his job...

Got a message from an out of town creditor that I am pre-approved for 100K for equipment... I never answer out of state calls unless I recognize the number. Funny, 5 years ago it was 150K from the same company... Was sure glad I didn't submerge myself in debt at that time... Just before the bottom fell out. I sure would not like the notion that I HAD to work to give creditors my money...


----------



## Grace Tree

tree md said:


> Calls, calls, calls...
> 
> I'm getting backed up. Got to go bid one for a local proctologist tomorrow... I don't envy him his job...
> 
> Got a message from an out of town creditor that I am pre-approved for 100K for equipment... I never answer out of state calls unless I recognize the number. Funny, 5 years ago it was 150K from the same company... Was sure glad I didn't submerge myself in debt at that time... Just before the bottom fell out. I sure would not like the notion that I HAD to work to give creditors my money...



In the word of Tony Soprano; "I don't even let people shake their finger in my FACE."
View attachment 233915


----------



## Kottonwood

tree MDS said:


> I was gonna comment about how sweet the paint and lettering look on that truck too! I usually don't like a ton of decals and lettering, but that looks damn nice.. and it's got kinda like a Spidey theme goin on too (another way of looking at it), so how can ya go wrong! Lol.



Haha I never noticed the spidey colors before.... I am down with it though. You would be surprised how much business having our trucks done up like that brings me. I would say at least a call or two a week comes from someone who just saw the bucket out and about doin' it's thing. If it is a job with good visibility I always send the bucket whether it is needed or not.

Good on ya for painting your own stuff, looks like a ton of work to me. I am working on building a new truck right now. It is gonna be the ultimate stump grinder and wood hauling rig. It has a spot to drive my mini on and a dump bed (thanks for the idea Scott). I just got a quote to paint it up... 2 grand. May do it myself.... we will see what next week brings.


----------



## Kottonwood

the Aerialist said:


> The HO loved the experience and tipped me $100 plus gave my workers $40 each, that on top of the $1700 I charged for the job. That, plus another stellar A-List review on the way. He and his wife worked right alongside us all day yesterday, when I got out of the last tree the truck was loaded and we were ready to go. I didn't pick up one stick.
> 
> Customer relations is my strong suite, I always encourage them to participate and they love me for it. From the personality traits I see exhibited here from most of you I wonder how you get any work at all.



I can't believe you get away with that.... I have people calling me back if I leave a twig in their yard. I just got paid from a lady I did a job for about a month ago. After we were done she called and asked if she could have a load of mulch, I said of course, we'll drop it off tomorrow. Next day I get a call from her and she is freaking out... she thought we were gonna put it in her backyard... through a 36" gate. I asked her how she possibly thought I could move ten yards of mulch to the backyard for free. She says "I just thought you would have some way to do it"........ I guess I should have just used the force or something.


----------



## NCTREE

went and looked at a job tonight, a landscaper co. started and could not finish. An ash tree that was rotten about a 1/3 the way up, they were rigging off of it and got scared and came down. This thing was a stick with 2 branch for a top. I looked at it then looked at the HO and said whered you find these guys? 30 ft away was another ash that would of made a great tree to rig off of. Newbies! Apparently this company's climber is a cert. arborist. Thats it!!! i'm gonna turn my cert in I ####ing had enough.


----------



## superjunior

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Haha I never noticed the spidey colors before.... I am down with it though. You would be surprised how much business having our trucks done up like that brings me. I would say at least a call or two a week comes from someone who just saw the bucket out and about doin' it's thing. If it is a job with good visibility I always send the bucket whether it is needed or not.
> 
> Good on ya for painting your own stuff, looks like a ton of work to me. I am working on building a new truck right now. It is gonna be the ultimate stump grinder and wood hauling rig. It has a spot to drive my mini on and a dump bed (thanks for the idea Scott). I just got a quote to paint it up... 2 grand. May do it myself.... we will see what next week brings.



do you have any issues with the graffics on the seem of the side of the truck? About to put a big logo on the sides of our chip truck and to center it is going to put the tree right across the seem. one of my guys thinks its going to start coming up at that spot


----------



## tree md

the Aerialist said:


> The HO loved the experience and tipped me $100 plus gave my workers $40 each, that on top of the $1700 I charged for the job. That, plus another stellar A-List review on the way. He and his wife worked right alongside us all day yesterday, when I got out of the last tree the truck was loaded and we were ready to go. I didn't pick up one stick.
> 
> Customer relations is my strong suite, I always encourage them to participate and they love me for it. From the personality traits I see exhibited here from most of you I wonder how you get any work at all.



And a slick one you are... Always the professional.

With the exorbitant prices you command and tips you receive on just about every job you do, I can see why you hold yourself in such high regard. And without a crew no less! Really amazing!

You are right, I don't see how we mortal treemen can compete...


----------



## Kottonwood

I haven't had any issues with it so far. I built the chip body on my dump truck and we had to have a big seem running right through it because we had to use two separate sheets of steel. We put the graphics on that over a year ago and it is still good. I spent the extra dough to get the extra high quality vinyl though... don't know if it really any better but it has been working out for me. My new graphics guy is cheap too. I could redo my trucks every year for less than what I am paying to the yellow pages (####### fascist lying ass sons of #####es).


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I haven't had any issues with it so far. I built the chip body on my dump truck and we had to have a big seem running right through it because we had to use two separate sheets of steel. We put the graphics on that over a year ago and it is still good. I spent the extra dough to get the extra high quality vinyl though... don't know if it really any better but it has been working out for me. My new graphics guy is cheap too. I could redo my trucks every year for less than what I am paying to the yellow pages (####### fascist lying ass sons of #####es).



i picked up the zen cutter from us cutter for less than 700$. ten minutes after i plugged it in i was cutting away. they wanted a few thousand to do my trucks so i figured what the heck. i almost got everything all done was a huge savings. and every time something gets nicked i can just throw a new one on. 700$ was higher end model you can get a plotter for as low as 300.00 that will do the stickers your throwing on. cutter comes with all the software.


----------



## TreeAce

i am tired as hell and the season is just getting going! My phone is ringing off the hook and i am also busy with getting moved into or new home. I am loving the house. Moving from 900 odd square foot up to 2176 square ft is a blessing for sure. Its just killing me trying to stay on top of everything. i will manage or atleast give er hell trying. peace bros.


----------



## Reg

A clearance job today on a big property thats being extended. One of the trees was a solid 90ft fir with a big side-lean to the way I wanted fall it....had a big full head on it that appeared to have blown out in the past only to regrow in to quite a weighty top. 

I set a static guy line at about 2/3rds the way up and tied off to my toe-hitch almost dead against the lean, perhaps 5-10 degrees less. Used a block-out facecut just to gain a little more out of the holding wood. 

Anyway, it all went just fine but the reaction of the guys who I was working for did make me chuckle....they thought I was an absolute wizard for pulling it off, when in reality its pretty staightforward stuff. I think the fact that the tie-off was static and not pulling is what they couldn't get until after. Of course I just lapped it up like 'well............you know............it takes alot of experience to know when and when not too. And not to mention you gotta know the math'. lol:msp_biggrin:

Aside the BS, I did though save a ton of extra work that would've been otherwise.


----------



## deevo

High winds here today, over 105 km/h for 4 hours straight in some spots, still howling, spent last 5 hours going around to different work sites for the rest of the week, hitting them from worse to not so bad in sequence, I had to sub out some climbers for tomorrow. Will try and remember pics! Going to bed now! Won't be getting much sleep this week!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> A clearance job today on a big property thats being extended. One of the trees was a solid 90ft fir with a big side-lean to the way I wanted fall it....had a big full head on it that appeared to have blown out in the past only to regrow in to quite a weighty top.
> 
> I set a static guy line at about 2/3rds the way up and tied off to my toe-hitch almost dead against the lean, perhaps 5-10 degrees less. Used a block-out facecut just to gain a little more out of the holding wood.
> 
> Anyway, it all went just fine but the reaction of the guys who I was working for did make me chuckle....they thought I was an absolute wizard for pulling it off, when in reality its pretty staightforward stuff. I think the fact that the tie-off was static and not pulling is what they couldn't get until after. Of course I just lapped it up like 'well............you know............it takes alot of experience to know when and when not too. And not to mention you gotta know the math'. lol:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Aside the BS, I did though save a ton of extra work that would've been otherwise.



Youre a big fish in a really small pond, hope those guys are taking notes. Don't let it get to youre head, being the best arborist in victoria bc is like being the hottest chick that works out at curves.


----------



## mr. holden wood

the Aerialist said:


> The HO loved the experience and tipped me $100 plus gave my workers $40 each, that on top of the $1700 I charged for the job. That, plus another stellar A-List review on the way. He and his wife worked right alongside us all day yesterday, when I got out of the last tree the truck was loaded and we were ready to go. I didn't pick up one stick.
> 
> Customer relations is my strong suite, I always encourage them to participate and they love me for it. From the personality traits I see exhibited here from most of you I wonder how you get any work at all.



Ahhh yeah, you keep making that kind of money and someday you might even be able to buy a chipper........... prolly gonna have to wait till you get that stiener paid off. You crack me up, keep postin!


----------



## Reg

mr. holden wood said:


> Youre a big fish in a really small pond, hope those guys are taking notes. Don't let it get to youre head, being the best arborist in victoria bc is like being the hottest chick that works out at curves.



There's plenty good guys out here with a ton of experience, although mainly spur-climbing and falling conifers. 

And nothing ever goes to my head at the workplace....I was just a little surprised thats all.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out in the AM, was super windy, sustained 25-35 with gust up to 50. So we went to drop a couple small dead trees. 1st one, no problem, 2nd, not so much. Set a line and cut a notch. Started back cut and was right there, guys where pulling and tree was going, then the wind shifted and we had a huge gust, maybe 45-50mph, back the other way................it almost went bad. Stood the tree straight up. I dropped the saw and ran over to them and held it until the wind died and then it came right over. HOLY CRAP that was scary, would have nailed a fence. We where going to go out for the day, and do little stuff, but that was enough to call it. My fault, as I took the little fella for granted, should have climbed it first getting the crap off before laying it over. Tree had no leaves, mostly wood, little bit a stems and twigs on one side, but that wind still pushed that thing around like a rag doll.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> Customer relations is my strong suite, I always encourage them to participate and they love me for it. From the personality traits I see exhibited here from most of you I wonder how you get any work at all.



Quit baiting doug. It is obvious you are trying to get things riled up. Stop.


----------



## treeman82

Got a call from a friend around 7:30 this morning, he needed to take Dopey today to bust up some rock. No problem.... let that dumb SOB run a jackhammer all day. I'm gonna head out in a few to brace this one jap maple next to a driveway.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Quit baiting doug. It is obvious you are trying to get things riled up. Stop.


I would consider the intelligence of the individual , when making accusations of baiting , cause someone who doesn't know doesn't know how to be better , all kidding aside if he is willing to possibly be sued and lose his whole life having jo schmo out working with him then so be it , and honestly if your baited by a #### smere well maybe you should take a look at yourself


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I would consider the intelligence of the individual , when making accusations of baiting , cause someone who doesn't know doesn't know how to be better , all kidding aside if he is willing to possibly be sued and lose his whole life having jo schmo out working with him then so be it , and honestly if your baited by a #### smere well maybe you should take a look at yourself



Yeah that would be an awesome battle to watch... His insurance company telling him they are not covering it because the HO dropped a tree on somebody while helping him and the HO Insurance telling him the same thing... priceless. I guarantee his insurance Co would drop him in a second if they found out he was doing that crap. Again thats assuming he has insurance.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah that would be an awesome battle to watch... His insurance company telling him they are not covering it because the HO dropped a tree on somebody while helping him and the HO Insurance telling him the same thing... priceless. I guarantee his insurance Co would drop him in a second if they found out he was doing that crap. Again thats assuming he has insurance.


I mean in his defense I am sure angies list has some sort of audit program , I mean to give a company with no insurance a great review and show support there has to be something ... Who knows though I have been wrong before


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I mean in his defense I am sure angies list has some sort of audit program , I mean to give a company with no insurance a great review and show support there has to be something ... Who knows though I have been wrong before



Well we all know that there is a difference between actually having insurance and having a piece of paper that says you have insurance.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well we all know that there is a difference between actually having insurance and having a piece of paper that says you have insurance.


I mean the liability ins and inland marine is cheap compared to comp. And auto , speaking of comp. My audit didn't turn out well and I was asked in a very commanding fashion to pay another. 2200 in 15 days which kinda set me off a tad but that's life .... Scumbags LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

I did have the severed finger tip claim last fall though , damn log splitters will get ya every time LOL , pretty eary to shake out a glove and have 2" of finger fall out , just dropped it in a bottle of iced water threw it up on the dash of the truck and off we went , didn't need it though so we made a pendant for a necklace outta it drilled a hole right through the nail with a dremmel LOL


----------



## tree md

Two stump jobs down and two bids down... Stuck in town waiting on the proctologist to do my final bid for the day and he is late... Must have had some type of butthole emergency...


----------



## swyman

*Bid first crane job today*

Cottage on a very popular lake in the area. Only tree for 8 cottages, large maple that has been topped a couple times. HO planted it in '69. In between cottages inside a hedge row. Cottages are 8' apart, no access on tree side, small yard on the other. Park crane one one side and pick over the house. I talked to a local crane company and they are more than willing to work with me. $160/hr with operator or $1200/ day. I find that reasonable, oh that's for a 95' 22ton. I bid it at $3500, doubt I will.get it but what is fair on such a highly technical job? The owner understood the difficulty but probably won't spend that much. Tree roots are going into foundation. 70' tall and load radius is 60'.


----------



## Bomber

tree md said:


> Two stump jobs down and two bids down... Stuck in town waiting on the proctologist to do my final bid for the day and he is late... Must have had some type of butthole emergency...



If he tells you he was up to his elbows with work I would run if I were you.


----------



## bootboy

Ordered a new sugihara 30" light bar for my new 460 pho. Yay!


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

removed 3 dead silk trees from a row of rat infested yucca.....smelly job...got check.... got the #### out...zzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## tree md

swyman said:


> Cottage on a very popular lake in the area. Only tree for 8 cottages, large maple that has been topped a couple times. HO planted it in '69. In between cottages inside a hedge row. Cottages are 8' apart, no access on tree side, small yard on the other. Park crane one one side and pick over the house. I talked to a local crane company and they are more than willing to work with me. $160/hr with operator or $1200/ day. I find that reasonable, oh that's for a 95' 22ton. I bid it at $3500, doubt I will.get it but what is fair on such a highly technical job? The owner understood the difficulty but probably won't spend that much. Tree roots are going into foundation. 70' tall and load radius is 60'.



35 Hundo is a respectable bid for a crane job. I might call back and come down to 32 if you think it is worthwhile. I am in the midst of bidding a craner myself. Waiting to hear back from my Op who is looking it over tomorrow before I give the bid. I get a much cheaper crane rate but that is going through a local independent who I have developed a relationship with.


----------



## mr. holden wood

swyman said:


> Cottage on a very popular lake in the area. Only tree for 8 cottages, large maple that has been topped a couple times. HO planted it in '69. In between cottages inside a hedge row. Cottages are 8' apart, no access on tree side, small yard on the other. Park crane one one side and pick over the house. I talked to a local crane company and they are more than willing to work with me. $160/hr with operator or $1200/ day. I find that reasonable, oh that's for a 95' 22ton. I bid it at $3500, doubt I will.get it but what is fair on such a highly technical job? The owner understood the difficulty but probably won't spend that much. Tree roots are going into foundation. 70' tall and load radius is 60'.



My crane guy runs a 23 ton terex, pushes her to the limits for 130 a hr. What you can do will blow you away. Last all day job (8hrs)consisted of 9 trees all 80' plus, you'll be amazed at what you can do.Most important thing is the co has tree experience, if so just follow his lead. Did a 90' white pine, six inches from a house last week in one hour, its going change the way you look at removals. Hope you get the bid, you'll never bid a removal the same after you use a crane.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree md said:


> 35 Hundo is a respectable bid for a crane job. I might call back and come down to 32 if you think it is worthwhile. I am in the midst of bidding a craner myself. Waiting to hear back from my Op who is looking it over tomorrow before I give the bid. I get a much cheaper crane rate but that is going through a local independent who I have developed a relationship with.



Youre crane comp. must have a lot of xtra time, any crane co I know does not look anything over fo free.. If they come out they charge ya and they should, its up to you too figure out if they will fit.


----------



## tree md

mr. holden wood said:


> Youre crane comp. must have a lot of xtra time, any crane co I know does not look anything over fo free.. If they come out they charge ya and they should, its up to you too figure out if they will fit.



We live in different worlds. My guy is an independent and owns his own crane. I would tell you my rate but it would only make you sick...

Even when I was working in Alabama doing storm work the local rep for the largest crane co in the state was jumping over himself to come out and look at my jobs... They wanted me out there selling the biggest crane I could for them... They came on their own volition, I would have already pulled tape and told them what I needed. They still wanted to come look it over, bring me a coke, take me to lunch... I would reevaluate your relationship with your crane co... If you think about it you are selling for them in a sense.


----------



## tree md

BTW, I have 4 different independents and companies I work with here. They love it when I call them to come out and look at a job.


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> We live in different worlds. My guy is an independent and owns his own crane. I would tell you my rate but it would only make you sick...
> 
> Even when I was working in Alabama doing storm work the local rep for the largest crane co in the state was jumping over himself to come out and look at my jobs... They wanted me out there selling the biggest crane I could for them... They came on their own volition, I would have already pulled tape and told them what I needed. They still wanted to come look it over, bring me a coke, take me to lunch... I would reevaluate your relationship with your crane co... If you think about it you are selling for them in a sense.



Same here, the OP I usual go with comes out to take a look sometimes no charge. I know the set up dimensions and swing on his crane so I can do a good size up as to whether or not we can use it. He runs a 70 tn Grove. Amazing crane and operator


----------



## Kottonwood

mr. holden wood said:


> Youre crane comp. must have a lot of xtra time, any crane co I know does not look anything over fo free.. If they come out they charge ya and they should, its up to you too figure out if they will fit.



If a crane op told me he was gonna charge me to come look at something, I would hang up on him. I do free estimates and expect the same from my subcontractors. I usually just do the measuring and whatnot myself but on particularly tricky jobs I have him come out because I have not done a ton of crane removals. 

Your maple sounds like you only need the crane for 3-4 hours. It is hard to say though, depends on the crane too. I usually use a 40 ton national. When I bid crane jobs I get my same rate as normal and I don't mark up the crane fees at all. To speed things up for the crane I have been putting a climber in the tree with a saw before he gets set up. Then I send up the rigger to set the chokers and immediately repel to the ground. It goes quick as long as the rigger doesn't get his rope caught or some dumb ####. Make sure you have an army of groundies too.... or a really big LZ one of the two so you can get that crane in and out.


----------



## tree md

The guy I got coming out today wants to look this job over because we are going to have to pick the tree over the house and he wants to be sure he can reach it. I pulled tape yesterday and we are borderline. As luck would have it, one of my old subs called me this morning and asked me if I had anything going on. He's got a little more reach and told me to give him a call if we can't reach it and he'll swing by and look at it. He's a bad ass little climber too. He has come out to two of my jobs with his BIL, who I sub stumps to, strapped on his gear and taken out two trees. I didn't even ask him to do it and refused the money I have tried to pay him with a smile. I had to give his BIL his share both times.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just got in from rocking a elm removal. Some days, seems nothing is clicking, most days, are just days, then you have days like today, when everything goes perfect or better............................... love those days! Hate the others. 

Anybody cut the converter off their bucket truck, if so..........better?


----------



## swyman

Killed a Maple today over a deck and another limb over the house. Bid it right, took twice as long to carefully remove the limb than it did to remove the Maple. Let my groundie get a little bucket time and let him make 2 cuts on very small limbs but found it my best interest to got him back down. No sense taking any chances on that deck, have another removal later this week with no obstacles. Felt good till I got home to another large insurance bill, just paid 2 other ones last week, dammit!


----------



## Grace Tree

Took down a maple with the top blown out. Blow top was over a primary. I think I could have got it done with no problems but the power guys have a station just up the road so I went up and asked them to de-energize the line and they were more than happy to do it. Half hour later they were on their way and I was glad I showed some restraint.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

Got this project rolling in a hot Jersey minute!! lol..
View attachment 234364


----------



## tree MDS

Much better already...
View attachment 234367


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

been real busy, and now i have a mountain of paperwork on my desk. Bid a small trim job today for $200. Its five limbs, and everything stays. Thought he would say go ahead, but said he had to think about it and talk it over with his wife. Got a small job to remove 3 stumps, and clean up some storm damage. And also a far amount of bambo to cut down. Thinking about just taking my dump trailer and putting everything in it rather then trying to chip bambo. 

Had a injector go out on my one truck last week. $400 for just the part. WTF it never ends.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

removed a dead english walnut and planted 2 golden chain trees.... having a problem with one of the crew... he seems bewildered between tasks... generally he is a good worker but consistently fails to realize hes got to be several steps ahead and thinking all the time... i got to stop what i m concentrating on and make sure he is on it... talking to him about it has failed twice now... thinking about booting his ass down the road...


----------



## H 2 H

Yard work :msp_mad:


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> been real busy, and now i have a mountain of paperwork on my desk.



When you are at your desk, could you change your setting to quit posting in blue writing? Kinda weird.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sorry jeff, dont have enough points to change it back. Donate me some points.


----------



## squad143

Changed the knives on the chipper last night and while doing so saw a broken weld on the feed wheel rotator pin. Not just a crack either. The r/h pin that the feed wheel assembly pivots on was broken off.

Arranged with my buddy to weld it in the morning. Since the day was shot for tree work I spent the time working on a new gate for the back of the chip truck and getting work and groundies lined up for next week and the end of this one. 

Now if the rain holds off............:msp_smile:


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> been real busy, and now i have a mountain of paperwork on my desk. Bid a small trim job today for $200. Its five limbs, and everything stays. Thought he would say go ahead, but said he had to think about it and talk it over with his wife. Got a small job to remove 3 stumps, and clean up some storm damage. And also a far amount of bambo to cut down. Thinking about just taking my dump trailer and putting everything in it rather then trying to chip bambo.
> 
> Had a injector go out on my one truck last week. $400 for just the part. WTF it never ends.



just got done with my mountain of paper work, ugg what time is it I need a beer...


----------



## treeman82

Pruned storm damage from 3 red oaks today. Not a great day from a production standpoint by far. Spoke with a neighbor about doing some chipping, 2 small removals, and 1 prune to finish out my day tomorrow, ok... go for it. Get a call later in the day, no we can't. Looked at one job just pulling over 3 walnuts and 1 tulip, plus one for stump grinding. 

Dopey came in today, he worked with my buddy yesterday busting rock... mostly with a sledgehammer. He feels that breaking rock is easier than dragging brush :msp_confused: so I told my buddy he should invest in a small quarry, at least he won't need a crusher


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta finish up some small stuff at the welders today, then pull everything off again and get ready to start the degreasing part. I also have to get the tires and rims off and over to my buddy's place for blasting and paint. Might actually make some good time on this one if we keep on top of it. 

Goin broke again, but enjoying the ride, anyway! Lol.. WTF, I don't even really care anymore!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had to fire my employee this morning. He called off monday because he was sick. Now he called off today, and needs off for tomorrow for a funeral. I more work then i can do myself today. I told him he was boning me over and that he probably wont have a job if he dont come in. He said he cant help he is sick and he wont be in. I told him he can pick up his final check when he drops off my keys. Where the heck is all the good reliable workers at?


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Gotta finish up some small stuff at the welders today, then pull everything off again and get ready to start the degreasing part. I also have to get the tires and rims off and over to my buddy's place for blasting and paint. Might actually make some good time on this one if we keep on top of it.
> 
> Goin broke again, but enjoying the ride, anyway! Lol.. WTF, I don't even really care anymore!!


----------



## tree MDS

LOL! I hate that guy..


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had to fire my employee this morning. He called off monday because he was sick. Now he called off today, and needs off for tomorrow for a funeral. I more work then i can do myself today. I told him he was boning me over and that he probably wont have a job if he dont come in. He said he cant help he is sick and he wont be in. I told him he can pick up his final check when he drops off my keys. Where the heck is all the good reliable workers at?



Love it when that happens, really love it when ya have a huge removal that has to be rigged, ya know, the ones where you NEED your peeps, then they don't show because of the brown bottle flue.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I dont think its the brown bottle flue. He just is lazy and needs to get off his moms titts and be a man.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont think its the brown bottle flue. He just is lazy and needs to get off his moms titts and be a man.



Yeah, that one didn't sound too hopeful. I used to love putting on the firing hat with them types! Sometimes its just not even worth the money, if you gotta deal with all that crap. I've been lucky lately with help. I've been keeping my guys busy with firewood while I'm working on the bucket (had one helping with that some too). Don't wanna lose the good ones, way too hard to come by!!

I feel your pain though, been there!!


----------



## swyman

Sucky day, went to a job I bid last fall to what I thought was a quick in and out.....4 hours later I finished. Trimmed the first tree and went well but when I got to a very old, large Maple that had been struck by lightning a few years back there were some very large hazardous limbs that had to come down. Could not see anything from the ground other than 6 or so dead branches but once aloft there were dead punky spots all over. Oh well, nothing got messed up and charged a little extra but not what I should have. Dropped the truck off for it's annual DOT inspection...AHHH a few days off!


----------



## Toddppm

Rearranged the shop today. Had to get all of the snow removal stuff out of the way, that we didn't get to use allllll winter. Had to make room for 7 pallets of salt, move the blowers, salters and plows out of the way for the summer. Thought it'd take a couple hours, ended up taking more than 4....... now I have a little more room to starting fixing stuff again, where's my my list:msp_mellow:


----------



## sgreanbeans

FREAKIN RAIN! DAMN YOU, WEATHER MAN Should have known, this morning, watching the local news,4 am, weather guy is talking abut it being clear, as I look out the window behind the TV, and watch it poor. But then, "its gone till tonight" NOT! A-hole! Was out, in the middle of a prune, rolling along, outa no where, again, blasted, look at Radar, big green mass heading my way, F'ing great, shut down, eat lunch, still raining, send them home, stops raining! F M L! Now I'm looking back out the same window, street is drying, but a new big mass is 20 miles out..........who sings that song " should I stay, or should I go" 
Would love to have job where I could be dead wrong all the time and still get paid!


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I ####ed the pooch , started up the bucket this morning and the alternator seized had to wait til 8am to order one then waited til 10am to get it , got to the lot and both 200ts are running like #### so I literally heaved them into the truck and went and bought a 388 and guess what it aint that bad wasn't planning on spending 600 today but whatever , its only money @ least I got work to pay for it


----------



## H 2 H

Cleaned out the back yard of black berry viens (while the ones I could see)

Man I hate them things; I have enough straches on the legs and arms to last a life time each time I got poke the madder I got and the bigger the fire got man do then smoke when then burn maybe it was the motor oil that made them smoke


----------



## tree md

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had to fire my employee this morning. He called off monday because he was sick. Now he called off today, and needs off for tomorrow for a funeral. I more work then i can do myself today. I told him he was boning me over and that he probably wont have a job if he dont come in. He said he cant help he is sick and he wont be in. I told him he can pick up his final check when he drops off my keys. Where the heck is all the good reliable workers at?



If you only knew how sick I get of working with undependable, lazy a-holes...

Nobody wants to work for their money anymore. They would rather draw a check from the government and live on food stamps or off of a woman.


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> FREAKIN RAIN! DAMN YOU, WEATHER MAN Should have known, this morning, watching the local news,4 am, weather guy is talking abut it being clear, as I look out the window behind the TV, and watch it poor. But then, "its gone till tonight" NOT! A-hole! Was out, in the middle of a prune, rolling along, outa no where, again, blasted, look at Radar, big green mass heading my way, F'ing great, shut down, eat lunch, still raining, send them home, stops raining! F M L! Now I'm looking back out the same window, street is drying, but a new big mass is 20 miles out..........who sings that song " should I stay, or should I go"
> Would love to have job where I could be dead wrong all the time and still get paid!



I think The Clash.


----------



## Kottonwood

My best cllimber (other than me of course) broke a window today.... at the neighbors house no less. I have a guy that is gonna repair it tomorrow. Left a note for the homeowner.... ugggg


I probably won't be to hard on him about it.... #### happens I guess.

Also we planted a couple nice 4" caliper autumn blaze maples today. More planting on the books for tomorrow.


----------



## deevo

Got most of the windstorm work caught up and done today as its supposed to rain the next freeking 4-5 days! Not good!We put in 14 hour days the last 3, working our butts off! Got a whole whack of work lined up for the next 3 weeks:msp_biggrin:, and stuff got backed up this week due to the wind storm we had Monday! Oh well, all the customers understand! Locked to 2 sweet jobs today, scheduled them for 2 weeks time, people weren't in a huge rush and are regulars. April has been awesome!


----------



## Kottonwood

deevo said:


> Got most of the windstorm work caught up and done today as its supposed to rain the next freeking 4-5 days! Not good!We put in 14 hour days the last 3, working our butts off! Got a whole whack of work lined up for the next 3 weeks:msp_biggrin:, and stuff got backed up this week due to the wind storm we had Monday! Oh well, all the customers understand! Locked to 2 sweet jobs today, scheduled them for 2 weeks time, people weren't in a huge rush and are regulars. April has been awesome!



Sounds like how my november was. Glad your customers are understanding. Stack that work up!


----------



## NCTREE

Grinded some stumps this morning then took the rest of the day off to do some landscaping around the house. Planted a sweet little leaf linden in the front yard.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had to fire my employee this morning. He called off monday because he was sick. Now he called off today, and needs off for tomorrow for a funeral. I more work then i can do myself today. I told him he was boning me over and that he probably wont have a job if he dont come in. He said he cant help he is sick and he wont be in. I told him he can pick up his final check when he drops off my keys. Where the heck is all the good reliable workers at?



just becareful its hard to find good help especially when you dont have any. I would of kept him around untill you found someone else. What happens if you cant find anyone then you'll be up #### creek.


----------



## Kottonwood

NCTREE said:


> Grinded some stumps this morning then took the rest of the day off to do some landscaping around the house. Planted a sweet little leaf linden in the front yard.



Nice Looking linden..... however it doesn't look like you dug out a hole 3-5 times the size of the rootball. I guess you can get away with that in PA. Try that here and you will be buying a new tree next year.


----------



## treemandan

I got my chipper jocky-ed in for a lil tree work toe mara. I pruned out this silver the other day. 



Set three srt lines. The tree was few cables.









Most of the work was heading back the tips and tops if you know what I mean. 



















This is where I started.


----------



## NCTREE

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Nice Looking linden..... however it doesn't look like you dug out a hole 3-5 times the size of the rootball. I guess you can get away with that in PA. Try that here and you will be buying a new tree next year.



No i didn't but it will be fine the soil it really good around here crumbles in your hand.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> No i didn't but it will be fine the soil it really good around here crumbles in your hand.





Farm soil I would think huh?


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Farm soil I would think huh?



yep i love it can grow just about anything around here. Thats one of the reasons i bought this place.


----------



## Toddppm

NCTREE said:


> Grinded some stumps this morning then took the rest of the day off to do some landscaping around the house. Planted a sweet little leaf linden in the front yard.



Nice sized tree. I planted a bunch of shrubs and a cool Purple Smoke Tree in my yard last weekend we got from a customer back in early March. Had to use a digging bar it's been so dry the last few weeks here. Finally rained a little yesterday.


----------



## NCTREE

Toddppm said:


> Nice sized tree. I planted a bunch of shrubs and a cool Purple Smoke Tree in my yard last weekend we got from a customer back in early March. Had to use a digging bar it's been so dry the last few weeks here. Finally rained a little yesterday.



yeah i was at the wholesale nursery up the road, its like being in a candy store. Im gonna go back tomorrow and get a pink lady apple tree 30" root ball 10' to 12' tall for a $100 dollars. My 2 acres will be a mini arboretum by the time im old and cant enjoy it anymore.


----------



## Toddppm

Yeah it's hard not to grab a couple plants every time I go to the nursery. Half my acre is wooded and the other half is filling up fast. Almost hate to add more cause I know I'll be getting a bigger place one day farther out so I can plant whatever I want. I'll be taking some of these plants with me when I do that's for sure.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> I got my chipper jocky-ed in for a lil tree work toe mara. I pruned out this silver the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Set three srt lines. The tree was few cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the work was heading back the tips and tops if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I started.



i notice lots of them old silver maple's tips die back anyways so a little reduction should do it good.


----------



## Kottonwood

NCTREE said:


> yep i love it can grow just about anything around here. Thats one of the reasons i bought this place.



I grew up in upstate NY. We had soil like that..... I miss it. The soil is #### here. Plenty of sunlight though!

That maple looks like fun Dan!!


----------



## NCTREE

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I grew up in upstate NY. We had soil like that..... I miss it. The soil is #### here. Plenty of sunlight though!
> 
> That maple looks like fun Dan!!



yeah i love the west, been out to winter park and breck a few times boarding but I think I would miss the green of the east if i lived out there. Lots of my friends have moved west and I can"t figure it out, i'm thinking it cause of all those medical marijuanna laws they have:cool2:


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> yeah i love the west, been out to winter park and breck a few times boarding but I think I would miss the green of the east if i lived out there. Lots of my friends have moved west and I can"t figure it out, i'm thinking it cause of all those medical marijuanna laws they have:cool2:



Let me tell you something about that medical marijuana: its to strong. Doesn't anybody have any schwag anymore?

I planted 10 rootstock trees last night. 

2 live oak
2.euro beech
2.smoke tree
2.scotts pine
2.kw cherry
2.red maple
2.forsythia

Allright my math is a little off... I'm jess looking fer some schwag:msp_confused:


I am about to go sand a flitch cut board then stain it. Was late getting Sarah to school, we had problems with the pigtails, had to get a late slip then walk her to class. I got stomped when i went in there. The hefty teacher stepped on my foot and tried to rip my croc off with her domination spikes. 
I am going back to the school for an awards ceremony at 12:45 then i will get on a job. Got some fun for this after.


----------



## justme23005

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I grew up in upstate NY. We had soil like that..... I miss it. The soil is #### here. Plenty of sunlight though!
> 
> That maple looks like fun Dan!!



Where upstate?


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> Let me tell you something about that medical marijuana: its to strong. Doesn't anybody have any schwag anymore?
> 
> I planted 10 rootstock trees last night.
> 
> 2 live oak
> 2.euro beech
> 2.smoke tree
> 2.scotts pine
> 2.kw cherry
> 2.red maple
> 2.forsythia
> 
> Allright my math is a little off... I'm jess looking fer some schwag:msp_confused:
> 
> 
> I am about to go sand a flitch cut board then stain it. Was late getting Sarah to school, we had problems with the pigtails, had to get a late slip then walk her to class. I got stomped when i went in there. The hefty teacher stepped on my foot and tried to rip my croc off with her domination spikes.
> I am going back to the school for an awards ceremony at 12:45 then i will get on a job. Got some fun for this after.



I was watching American weed on natgeo the other night it was in Lyons Colorado, let me tell you that dbag that worked at the dispensary was a little fried he couldn't even complete a sentence. As for that city swag TMD becareful I heard the dealers are lacing it with embalming fluid there was a story on the local news about it the other day.


----------



## NCTREE

Patriot had me paranoid about my tree last night so I woke up and dugout around it. No pickax needed all done with a shovel it sliced right threw it.


----------



## tree MDS

Pressure washing and degreasing. My buddy is working on the rims down at his place. Off to paint Monday. Pretty cool project actually..
View attachment 234647


----------



## Grace Tree

Here's a 75'r growing into the deck that we have to do tomorrow. HO asked me if there's any way to get the stump out. I should have told him "a router".
Phil
View attachment 234652


----------



## H 2 H

just got a call that 18 tree's have to go at the race track

So I'm heading up 6 hour's early (before the race tonight) to get them down and hauled behide the work shop and begin bucking them up for firewood


----------



## treeclimber101

Got both of the 200ts in for new heads , pistons and hot rod carbys 320 per saw both had scored pistons and stihl blamed it on ethanol in the gas for 320 a saw I thought its well worth it , and I may be more of a husky "liker" not "lover" were gonna take it slow for a bit


----------



## tree md

Ash I did today;






Some hard ass wood. I can see why that is what they have always made Louisville Sluggers with. I cleared the roofs on both houses, then tip tied the leaders and lowered them butt first in between the houses.






My 260 next to my firewood guy's 026. He got that saw, a 360 and an 028 for $500...

The difference between the 026 and 260 is like night and day side by side... The 026 feels light as a feather in comparison. I miss the old 0 model saws...


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Just got in from rocking a elm removal. Some days, seems nothing is clicking, most days, are just days, then you have days like today, when everything goes perfect or better............................... love those days! Hate the others.
> 
> Anybody cut the converter off their bucket truck, if so..........better?



Not that I know of. A buddy of mine works for asplundh and some one cut the converters off of ten bucket trucks and stole the batteries.


----------



## tree MDS

All six are blasted like this, inside and out. I'm thinking Stubs is gonna be pretty proud of himself!! 
View attachment 234713


----------



## treeman82

Had a rather annoying day today. Buddy of mine tells me a week ago that he needs me for a job. Ok. His son and I would both me climbing trees out in the woods while he and his guys are chipping brush and dropping whole trees. I get there today, his son didn't show up for work. I finished all the climbing that had to be done by 1:00 and that was me being a LAZY SOB.


----------



## Kottonwood

justme23005 said:


> Where upstate?



My family lives in Honeoye Falls, just outside of Rochester.


----------



## Kottonwood

NCTREE said:


> Patriot had me paranoid about my tree last night so I woke up and dugout around it. No pickax needed all done with a shovel it sliced right threw it.



Ha! Nicely done.


I actually have a jackhammer for digging trees in uggg.... we shoot closer to the five times mark.


----------



## formationrx

*2day....*

shaped an ash... light duty... 
found out one of my best clients died... hurts me when that happens... she loved her trees so much... just a sweet old lady...rip..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Although mighty stressful, had an amazing week. I got 10 guys from the crews to pull some overtime to work tomorrow on a big residential, (yeah, I know. We don't do residential). Hope to get home early for my daughters 10th B-day party.
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

tree md said:


> Ash I did today;
> 
> Some hard ass wood. I can see why that is what they have always made Louisville Sluggers with. I cleared the roofs on both houses, then tip tied the leaders and lowered them butt first in between the houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 260 next to my firewood guy's 026. He got that saw, a 360 and an 028 for $500...
> 
> The difference between the 026 and 260 is like night and day side by side... The 026 feels light as a feather in comparison. I miss the old 0 model saws...



I picked up a 261 to check out today, couldn't believe how heavy it was. Love my 026.


----------



## tree md

Why: 

Here's what I don't understand; I went to do a bid that I was 3 days getting to this evening, after I had already done 2 jobs today. I knew it was going to be a crap shoot as to whether or not the job had already been done but was within the time frame that I had told the guys I could be out there. I got there and sure enough the tree was still standing. I rang the bell, no one answered so I went ahead and started writing it up. I won't go into all the particulars but suffice to say that it was a medium tree completely enclosed by a deck that had been built around it and cut out for the tree. The HO walked out and asked "so you will be here tomorrow"? I said no way I could be there til sometime next week. He said that someone. Was already coming out to do it tomorrow. I explained to him who I was and that we had previously talked about me coming out to bid his tree in the next two days. He said no need, he had already hired someone and I told him no problem but would he like a competitive bid as long as I was there. He said sure so I gave him a bid. He said no, no to my number and that he had a bid for $500... I told him that I don't even try to compete with those guys, told him to make sure they were insured and wished him luck. He said that the guy was in need of something and gave him a really good price... I thought to myself that yeah, the guy must need a meth fix and told the guy that any valid service was going to at least cover their insurance deductible with the liability involved with his job...

I would be lying if I said that it didn't piss me off that there is a jack wagon out there so grossly underbidding but I have pretty much gotten used to stuff like that and don't let it bother me. I am covered up with more work than I can get to now anyway and don't have time for the BS.

I just wonder why? What would make someone so grossly underbid a job like that? Other than pure stupidity? I mean, if I were going to work that cheap I would climb for someone else and let them assume the headaches and liability...


----------



## swyman

tree md said:


> why:
> 
> Here's what i don't understand; i went to do a bid that i was 3 days getting to this evening, after i had already done 2 jobs today. I knew it was going to be a crap shoot as to whether or not the job had already been done but was within the time frame that i had told the guys i could be out there. I got there and sure enough the tree was still standing. I rang the bell, no one answered so i went ahead and started writing it up. I won't go into all the particulars but suffice to say that it was a medium tree completely enclosed by a deck that had been built around it and cut out for the tree. The ho walked out and asked "so you will be here tomorrow"? I said no way i could be there til sometime next week. He said that someone. Was already coming out to do it tomorrow. I explained to him who i was and that we had previously talked about me coming out to bid his tree in the next two days. He said no need, he had already hired someone and i told him no problem but would he like a competitive bid as long as i was there. He said sure so i gave him a bid. He said no, no to my number and that he had a bid for $500... I told him that i don't even try to compete with those guys, told him to make sure they were insured and wished him luck. He said that the guy was in need of something and gave him a really good price... I thought to myself that yeah, the guy must need a meth fix and told the guy that any valid service was going to at least cover their insurance deductible with the liability involved with his job...
> 
> I would be lying if i said that it didn't piss me off that there is a jack wagon out there so grossly underbidding but i have pretty much gotten used to stuff like that and don't let it bother me. I am covered up with more work than i can get to now anyway and don't have time for the bs.
> 
> I just wonder why? What would make someone so grossly underbid a job like that? Other than pure stupidity? I mean, if i were going to work that cheap i would climb for someone else and let them assume the headaches and liability...



m


----------



## Toddppm

Why? because cheap ass homeowners will still hire them no matter what the risk cause they'll save a buck. They think.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Why:
> 
> Here's what I don't understand; I went to do a bid that I was 3 days getting to this evening, after I had already done 2 jobs today. I knew it was going to be a crap shoot as to whether or not the job had already been done but was within the time frame that I had told the guys I could be out there. I got there and sure enough the tree was still standing. I rang the bell, no one answered so I went ahead and started writing it up. I won't go into all the particulars but suffice to say that it was a medium tree completely enclosed by a deck that had been built around it and cut out for the tree. The HO walked out and asked "so you will be here tomorrow"? I said no way I could be there til sometime next week. He said that someone. Was already coming out to do it tomorrow. I explained to him who I was and that we had previously talked about me coming out to bid his tree in the next two days. He said no need, he had already hired someone and I told him no problem but would he like a competitive bid as long as I was there. He said sure so I gave him a bid. He said no, no to my number and that he had a bid for $500... I told him that I don't even try to compete with those guys, told him to make sure they were insured and wished him luck. He said that the guy was in need of something and gave him a really good price... I thought to myself that yeah, the guy must need a meth fix and told the guy that any valid service was going to at least cover their insurance deductible with the liability involved with his job...
> 
> I would be lying if I said that it didn't piss me off that there is a jack wagon out there so grossly underbidding but I have pretty much gotten used to stuff like that and don't let it bother me. I am covered up with more work than I can get to now anyway and don't have time for the BS.
> 
> I just wonder why? What would make someone so grossly underbid a job like that? Other than pure stupidity? I mean, if I were going to work that cheap I would climb for someone else and let them assume the headaches and liability...


I think that your beating your head against the wall ..... for real man in the grand scheme of things does that tree matter ......NO IT DOESN'T , one door closes and 2 more open just be thankful that you have enough work to realize that #### don't matter , I got a whole week coming of all repeat customers good loyal welll paying customers ...I am a month ahead of where I was this time last year I survived that and you will too ....And we've made it through the bottom or at least were at the bottom it can only get better from here


----------



## treemandan

Small Wood said:


> Here's a 75'r growing into the deck that we have to do tomorrow. HO asked me if there's any way to get the stump out. I should have told him "a router".
> Phil
> View attachment 234652



Looks a lil toight.


----------



## tree md

Yes, I will definitely survive living without that customer and job. I am just curious as to who is that stupid to give that nod and do the job for that price... No doubt Darwin will remove him from the gene pool.

On a brighter note, the proctologist came in today with the go ahead and added 3 more trees... He said to not worry about an estimate, to just bill him...now that is my type of client.


----------



## TreeAce

View attachment 234749
View attachment 234750

Like a blast from the past! Had to do some more moving today and couldn't resist putting on my old saddle. That big ole hand saw cracks me up now. The last home made lanyard of that type I ever made. It's fun to check it out now n show my young climber the stuff I climbed with. Otherwise I don't miss that stuff one bit! Lol. How about that old homelite? The first saw I ever bought I paid 90 for it with a case lol. Crazest thing is, I put some fresh gas in it n it freaking started! I was lmao. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pcwovi


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I think that your beating your head against the wall ..... for real man in the grand scheme of things does that tree matter ......NO IT DOESN'T , one door closes and 2 more open just be thankful that you have enough work to realize that #### don't matter , I got a whole week coming of all repeat customers good loyal welll paying customers ...I am a month ahead of where I was this time last year I survived that and you will too ....And we've made it through the bottom or at least were at the bottom it can only get better from here



Yep your right on the money, we have this one co. around here thinks he is so high and mighty about being ISA this that and the other thing, low balls like no tomorrow just to get the jobs, that's fine and stuff, he's out doing what should be a $1500 job for $400-500 bucks. Whatever, I can get a $2000 grand job and be happy, 2-3 of them a week which I have been getting I am happy with. I don't work or climb or run all my equipment for peanuts that's for sure. I know some people are desperate for work....not me. Doing that long enough leads to no where! I have a lot of great loyal and repeat customers who don't even ask for an estimate anymore they just tell me to do it, and bill. Same with my 3 gov't and municipal contracts, they know me good enough to just tell me to go ahead and do it. Anyways I here what your saying, lowballers will just keep smoking their crack and living in shacks with their poulan wild thingy's!


----------



## Toddppm

Just ordered axle shafts for my 2500HD. Never done it before but the site had a youtube video that made it look easy :evilgrin:


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Why:
> 
> Here's what I don't understand; I went to do a bid that I was 3 days getting to this evening, after I had already done 2 jobs today. I knew it was going to be a crap shoot as to whether or not the job had already been done but was within the time frame that I had told the guys I could be out there. I got there and sure enough the tree was still standing. I rang the bell, no one answered so I went ahead and started writing it up. I won't go into all the particulars but suffice to say that it was a medium tree completely enclosed by a deck that had been built around it and cut out for the tree. The HO walked out and asked "so you will be here tomorrow"? I said no way I could be there til sometime next week. He said that someone. Was already coming out to do it tomorrow. I explained to him who I was and that we had previously talked about me coming out to bid his tree in the next two days. He said no need, he had already hired someone and I told him no problem but would he like a competitive bid as long as I was there. He said sure so I gave him a bid. He said no, no to my number and that he had a bid for $500... I told him that I don't even try to compete with those guys, told him to make sure they were insured and wished him luck. He said that the guy was in need of something and gave him a really good price... I thought to myself that yeah, the guy must need a meth fix and told the guy that any valid service was going to at least cover their insurance deductible with the liability involved with his job...
> 
> I would be lying if I said that it didn't piss me off that there is a jack wagon out there so grossly underbidding but I have pretty much gotten used to stuff like that and don't let it bother me. I am covered up with more work than I can get to now anyway and don't have time for the BS.
> 
> I just wonder why? What would make someone so grossly underbid a job like that? Other than pure stupidity? I mean, if I were going to work that cheap I would climb for someone else and let them assume the headaches and liability...




A lot of times its pickup truck and wild thing chainsaw guys. They think 500 thats a lot of money and ill do anything for it. they don't even realize what their getting themselves into. i see jobs half done around here all the time when they give up half way through. The tree starts looking smaller to someone who has never done it before and they say for that kinda money ill get her down. then it takes them 3 weeks.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Yep your right on the money, we have this one co. around here thinks he is so high and mighty about being ISA this that and the other thing, low balls like no tomorrow just to get the jobs, that's fine and stuff, he's out doing what should be a $1500 job for $400-500 bucks. Whatever, I can get a $2000 grand job and be happy, 2-3 of them a week which I have been getting I am happy with. I don't work or climb or run all my equipment for peanuts that's for sure. I know some people are desperate for work....not me. Doing that long enough leads to no where! I have a lot of great loyal and repeat customers who don't even ask for an estimate anymore they just tell me to do it, and bill. Same with my 3 gov't and municipal contracts, they know me good enough to just tell me to go ahead and do it. Anyways I here what your saying, lowballers will just keep smoking their crack and living in shacks with their poulan wild thingy's!


eres a guy around here that has signs thatTREES CUT CHEAP and his trucks say the same thing and he payed someone good money to letter his trucks with that and bought signs , I mean its so idiotic to me , I mean he works hard too I see him here and there and anymore almost anywhere I just wonder what value he puts to having the same sore back as everyone else or is it a esteem thing just seems reckless to me to pigeon hole yourself like that I mean how can you ever raise your prices when your known by all your customers as the guy who owns "CHEAP TREES"LOL


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> eres a guy around here that has signs thatTREES CUT CHEAP and his trucks say the same thing and he payed someone good money to letter his trucks with that and bought signs , I mean its so idiotic to me , I mean he works hard too I see him here and there and anymore almost anywhere I just wonder what value he puts to having the same sore back as everyone else or is it a esteem thing just seems reckless to me to pigeon hole yourself like that I mean how can you ever raise your prices when your known by all your customers as the guy who owns "CHEAP TREES"LOL



So true, and like Matt said above $500 bucks may seem a lot of money to them, but that's all they might see for a week! If you knock off 3-4 $500 jobs in a day fine. But why work so hard for nothing? Tards! That's my rant for the lowballers tonight!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

TreeAce said:


> View attachment 234749
> View attachment 234750
> 
> Like a blast from the past! Had to do some more moving today and couldn't resist putting on my old saddle. That big ole hand saw cracks me up now. The last home made lanyard of that type I ever made. It's fun to check it out now n show my young climber the stuff I climbed with. Otherwise I don't miss that stuff one bit! Lol. How about that old homelite? The first saw I ever bought I paid 90 for it with a case lol. Crazest thing is, I put some fresh gas in it n it freaking started! I was lmao.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pcwovi



I still have 2 of the dual trigger homelites. Dangerous things they were.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I have a hot match up on the T-Ball field , alot of #### talking will hopefully be heard from both teams LOL , I love baseball , then after that game my son has a B day party and I am off to do 4 estimates I have 2.5 between drop off and pick up from the party so the trucks tongue gonna be hanging out cause I am gonna have to have the hammer down :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Larry, brotha, 101 hit it dead on, but you know the deal, 5 hundy buys a lot of meth! Same thing here.
> 
> Some idiot called in on the radio last year as a DJ was talking about his trees, said on the radio that even big trees wont cost more than 1500! Oh Great! So whoever was listening..........



Everyone always comments on the meth heads lets Not forget the drunks , I love to see tree trucks parked at the liquor store carrying a full load of chips LOL:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree md

Hey, take it easy on the drunks! 

I saw a chip truck with signage parked at one of the local bars last week... Nice advertising, lol!

My latest trinket:







They always see me coming. I have been looking at those knives for over a month... That was the last one on the rack... Got me hook, line and sinker.

Bad news is I had a screw shear off in the anti vibe mount on my 044. Gonna have to tap it out.

Got a late start but I'm heading to town and try to get two jobs done today... Gonna be challenging with the 044 down.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Everyone always comments on the meth heads lets Not forget the drunks , I love to see tree trucks parked at the liquor store carrying a full load of chips LOL:msp_biggrin:



Oh hell yeah! We, and I hate it, have a bar right up the street from my house, drive by it a million times a day, often see trucks of other crews sitting there, lettering and all, filled to the brim with chips and logs. Then the guys hang out in front of the place, right next to the street, so they can smoke, all hammered and such. Company shirts and all. LOL.

I had a guy that worked for me for a while some years back, dude was a trip, Hiiiiiiiiill billy! He couldn't go more than a few hours with out a drink, it killed him, sad, he was a cool as s dude, but it had a real strong hold on his life, all he could think about.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am back from setting up the guys. This is a huge job. It was sold as a 'more than one day' job because the HO is particular. I actually got 10 of my guys to pull overtime today and that way we finish today. The HO cannot see it being done in one day. I assured her it would. Put my top guy in charge and before I left, he asked me that if they finish early , can they go home and still get 8 hours. Absolutely!!! My guys rock. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol, what a Homo!! And its a good thing you don't drink! You're fat, stupid and uncoordinated enough at this work as it is!! Maybe you could get murph, or one of those "drunks" parked at the packie to give you some saw sharpening pointers.. You shouldn't always be so negative, something positive could be lurking right in front of that fat, dopey looking head of yours!! Just saying. :msp_smile:



You love him, I can tell, I went to Love school and you show all the sign's. 
Jeff :sweet_kiss:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You love him, I can tell, I went to Love school and you show all the sign's.
> Jeff :sweet_kiss:



LOL!! You ####, I was just taking the high road and erasing that post! Oh well..


----------



## tree MDS

I mean really though.. a guy that doesn't even own a portawrap, or know how to use one, criticizing a guy for liking his beer. Just amazing. God forbid a treeman should stop for beer at the end of the day... now I know I've about had it with this place!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> LOL!! You ####, I was just taking the high road and erasing that post! Oh well..


High road ????? Really the only way you can take the high road is in the passenger seat , I think ya mean high bicycle path , you middle age shop troll, I mean you call me fat and dopey , your a heart attack waiting to happen all meth man skinny high blood pressure having chain smoker and that's only what I know of god knows how many ##### you suck and for what , I think Jeffs right if you aint in love you hillbilly pole smoker then your def. In stalker must have stage , by the way #### off for the 4th time


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> LOL!! You ####, I was just taking the high road and erasing that post! Oh well..



Now it is caught forever!!! Ha!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

That's right insecure Eddie, I haven't had a DL for like 13 years. Got four months left on that one. And I kept at it and somehow managed to acquire all the equipment/customers that I have in the interim too. I wonder where you would be faced with that?? Huh.. have a good one man.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That's right insecure Eddie, I haven't had a DL for like 13 years. Got four months left on that one. And I kept at it and somehow managed to acquire all the equipment/customers that I have in the interim too. I wonder where you would be faced with that?? Huh.. have a good one man.


dude honestly do you think I even wanna bother with you ,cause I don't .... But if your gonna open your suck hole and run it with me well then your gonna get it back maybe cause your accustomed to running people off , I have told ya at least 3xs don't bother with me and I sure as hell won't bother with you and if you wanna pack it here well I would say to ya , just be careful the ol' AS door don't smack ya in that already beat up vagina of yours .... LOL truck is coming along to nicely hurry hurry though your customers are waiting ...


----------



## tree MDS

Feel better now Eddie?

And I know you can make the jump up to sharpening your own saws properly, and learning that porty. Heck, the porty even comes with instructions!! And with the saw sharpening, I would pay A LOT more attention to the witness marks (the little lines that tell stupids where to file) if I was you! You can do it, you funny jokester you, I have faith!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Feel better now Eddie?
> 
> And I know you can make the jump up to sharpening your own saws properly, and learning that porty. Heck, the porty even comes with instructions!! And with the saw sharpening, I would pay A LOT more attention to the witness marks (the little lines that tell stupids where to file) if I was you! You can do it, you funny jokester you, I have faith!!


due you can jam your porta wrap up your ### if there's room for anything else and as far as the saws go bro really your drawing for anything now to make a sting but it aint working bro .... I am really done man I wish you could just get it man ... Your wasting your typing on me , I mean for real ... And for 23 years of business you've done. Really good for yourself and go and do you man just forget about me please man ? For the last time I really only feel negative here when I have to deal with you , I was having a fun converstion with beans and Md .....


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe I'm just ####ed up, but it looks like Stubs is trying to run away in terror, or something! Lol.. its all for his own good anyway!! 
View attachment 234928


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty good prep job (just degreasing and sticker/decal removing).. considering I didn't have to do any of it, if I didn't want too! I'm hoping I'll get a better job out of them on account of it!
View attachment 234929


----------



## tree md

Well I only finished one job today. The truck overheated on the way in and I had to stop to buy some coolant. That did the trick but it put me behind. 

My firewood guy brought his 11 year old grandson to help him with the wood today. No chipper or stump grinders on this job so I was OK with it. Lol, he came prepared with his own hard hat. Very well mannered, nice young man. He was totally enthralled with the climbing. I let him "help" me a little and paid him a little money at the end of the day. He just beamed and thanked me twice before he left. Really fun to have a kid around on a light day.

I had cleared some lower limbs and set a lowering line in a Mulberry yesterday evening on this job. When I got there today my rope was in front of the fence... I figured someone had thought I had forgot it and was trying to "help" me. Took a half hour to get the knots out of the lowering line... Towards the end of the day the neighbor came over and said if I was missing anything his dog had stolen it. Said the dog had pulled my rope out of the tree and was giving it hell in the back yard... It's just an old tag line that wouldn't break my heart if some one did steal it... I had to laugh about the dog.

Just got me a slab of ribs and some beer... My weekend begins now.


----------



## Kottonwood

Did some estimates today then worked on my log splitter project for a little bit and cleaned the garage. I am building a log splitter to attach to my mini. It will have a hand valve and also be able to control from the mini. It can be used in regular configuration like a table with a leg or spun upside down to place over large rounds to split with the mini controls. Oh yeah did someone say six way splitting wedge? I did.... six way splitting wedge.


----------



## Grace Tree

Got my tree growing in the deck down without incident but when we lifted the plywood there were 8 cracked concrete pavers. We didn't drop anything on them. Just ran the mini on them for spotting the lift and they were bedded nice and flat in crushed limestone. There's $100 down the drain. Glad I put a little cushion in the bid.
Phil


----------



## TreeAce

View attachment 234942
April 21st and it's 43 degrees. I did 12 estimates today and bought a 261. It's a good nite for a fire I figure.


----------



## swyman

In Frankenmouth MI for daughters B-ball tourney. This place is like old time Germany, awesome food and I just had my first 5 Bitburger's! Really awesome beer! Nice to have a couple days away.


----------



## mikewhite85

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Did some estimates today then worked on my log splitter project for a little bit and cleaned the garage. I am building a log splitter to attach to my mini. It will have a hand valve and also be able to control from the mini. It can be used in regular configuration like a table with a leg or spun upside down to place over large rounds to split with the mini controls. Oh yeah did someone say six way splitting wedge? I did.... six way splitting wedge.



Nice! Are those chipper knives on there?


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Hey, take it easy on the drunks!
> 
> I saw a chip truck with signage parked at one of the local bars last week... Nice advertising, lol!
> 
> My latest trinket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always see me coming. I have been looking at those knives for over a month... That was the last one on the rack... Got me hook, line and sinker.
> 
> Bad news is I had a screw shear off in the anti vibe mount on my 044. Gonna have to tap it out.
> 
> Got a late start but I'm heading to town and try to get two jobs done today... Gonna be challenging with the 044 down.



Got to have two.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treemandan

Back on Peabody's Hill, took no pics but swung half a cracked oak off the wall on the right and took down half that codom up on the left.


----------



## treemandan

Finished up the cantilevers for this shelf so i put it together and oiled it.








I got a good amount of boards still from some climbing work I did for a fella years ago.


----------



## treeman82

A quiet Saturday for me. Mowed the lawn, made a couple of BS stops, looked at 1 job. Bunch of stuff spread out through these 2 properties owned by 1 person. All pretty straight forward, dead cedars, busted branches, nothing out of the ordinary. However we get to this one cluster of a dead cherry spar about 12' tall, nice and rotten, there was a dead ash COVERED in vines about 40' tall, and then this mess which consisted of a small norway maple, some oriental bittersweet, and I believe there was a cedar in there somewhere all twisted together. I said Ok, we get rid of the 3 of them. Nope. They want to leave the rotten cherry spar, and the nasty mess of whatever it is, but take down the dead ash. The kicker of course is that they want me to SAVE all the vines, just get rid of the dead ash tree. Never had this before.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Pretty good prep job (just degreasing and sticker/decal removing).. considering I didn't have to do any of it, if I didn't want too! I'm hoping I'll get a better job out of them on account of it!
> View attachment 234929



I was going to take those mud flaps off, didn't want to advertise for them, but then I thought, Who would see it, my competition, go ahead then and buy there!, LOL. Probably would set them back a bit, LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice.*



treemandan said:


> Finished up the cantilevers for this shelf so i put it together and oiled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a good amount of boards still from some climbing work I did for a fella years ago.



I see your Princess like playing dress-up too. So does mine!:msp_smile:


----------



## Grace Tree

Monday we're supposed to do final cleanup on Saturday's job and replace the pavers we broke, but it looks like we're getting 3-5" of snow. I heard up to 18" East of us. Unbelievable.
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

Small Wood said:


> Monday we're supposed to do final cleanup on Saturday's job and replace the pavers we broke, but it looks like we're getting 3-5" of snow. I heard up to 18" East of us. Unbelievable.
> Phil



Yeah. I just checked our weather. Rain/snow mix all week. The #### is that? It's almost MAY!!!! I just want to get this season rolling and start making some real ####### money for a change.


----------



## superjunior

Just saw it on the news. That really sucks! Accumulating snow mon and tues, probably gonna take through thurs to thaw out. Sounds like the whole week is shot


----------



## treeclimber101

Today we are gonna get 2" of rain followed by 50mph winds , and I have seen tons of seagulls this morning meaning that they don't wanna be by the shore now so I am guessing this may be a good storm , I see on the news that it should be clear in the morning but cooler so I am going to work tomorrow as usual , I hope anyway ....


----------



## tree MDS

Just got the rims for the bucket back from paint. They came out pretty damn good. My buddy was up till 2:30 this morning working on em.. then got up this am and realized he still has 40 lug nuts and studs to blast and paint. Lol, he's working on that now.
View attachment 235081


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, you guys are gonna get it.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I just realized that it could be so much worse for Me ..... Thank God


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah. I just checked our weather. Rain/snow mix all week. The #### is that? It's almost MAY!!!! I just want to get this season rolling and start making some real ####### money for a change.



If you're in the area they're talking about you could be making some serious storm $$$$ off of this one for a long time. Weather man is pretty bad about predictions but this one might shape up to be real.


----------



## Slvrmple72

chit...


----------



## KenJax Tree

Today i took down a monster cottonwood in my MIL and FIL yard a freebie of course, then he asks if you had to charge someone for that what would you charge?? I said, well with that half over the house and that side over power wires its a 3k job easily by the time you remove the tree,chip all the brush,grind out the stump,and clean up. He about chit himself when i said atleast 3k, i will do anything for my family but i just wish trees this big were in someone elses yard. I got a few cold beers and dinner out of it anyways then he says i gave you my daughter for free so we're even right?? I said yeah i got her for free and shes been costing me ever since. He's a great guy and im glad i could help him.


----------



## treeman82

Met with my crane op and a couple other guys for lunch today. Looked at a job for a friend of mine, and stopped by another buddy's house for a little bit. To finish out the day I helped a neighbor clean out her garage and boiler room before the house sells. Looks like I might do alright, scored some hand tools and a couple of drills, a socket set, and some other BS plus she is paying for the dump fees and my time, so I can't complain.


----------



## formationrx

*fire..*



TreeAce said:


> View attachment 234942
> April 21st and it's 43 degrees. I did 12 estimates today and bought a 261. It's a good nite for a fire I figure.



LOL heres one of mine from winter....
http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh520/formationrx/P4245719.jpg


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah. I just checked our weather. Rain/snow mix all week. The #### is that? It's almost MAY!!!! I just want to get this season rolling and start making some real ####### money for a change.



No S$%T eh? I have a ton of stumps to do today and tomorrow! Hopefully it just stays to rain and no white stuff!Or misses us all together! I don't mind getting a little damp under my rain gear, as long as I am making $ lol! Just put the boat in at our lake and people are calling for work there! Oh well we'll wait and see what happens!


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, you guys are gonna get it.
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff! Have a good day in the nice Cali weather!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Loose end day. I have to run ALL OVER town today. My dirt guy moved, so I haven't been able to fill stumps, he is finally set back up, so hopefully I can get some. Gotta find a 3.25 gal ninebark..........somewhere. Have been walking the nursery's, a lot of stuff looks pretty ragged this year. Cut the converter off the bucket, it can breath! Big time power change, that thing must have been filled to the brim with carbon. So, if ya are wondering about it, it helps! Plus, it sounds a little throaty, like a big block should.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> No S$%T eh? I have a ton of stumps to do today and tomorrow! Hopefully it just stays to rain and no white stuff!Or misses us all together! I don't mind getting a little damp under my rain gear, as long as I am making $ lol! Just put the boat in at our lake and people are calling for work there! Oh well we'll wait and see what happens!



Man you Canadians are hardcore , I am here and dressed but stepping outside the truck to cold drizzle is enough for me , looks like a oil chnge for the 1 ton and maybe one on the chipper as well other than that tomorrows another day ...


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Loose end day. I have to run ALL OVER town today. My dirt guy moved, so I haven't been able to fill stumps, he is finally set back up, so hopefully I can get some. Gotta find a 3.25 gal ninebark..........somewhere. Have been walking the nursery's, a lot of stuff looks pretty ragged this year. Cut the converter off the bucket, it can breath! Big time power change, that thing must have been filled to the brim with carbon. So, if ya are wondering about it, it helps! Plus, it sounds a little throaty, like a big block should.


My 366 burnt @ 64k I tore it out and bought a 366 block slapped on 427 heads and the intake spacer kit ran it for about 500 miles and had to tear it down again and replace the cam , now its a true beast I mean it doesn't pass to many gas staions but with a full load and the chipper it can at least get outta its own way , I just wish that I would have taken the few minutes and pulled the cam cause how bad that lobe was worn I would saved myself almost 15 hours of wrenching and a whole lotta stress


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> My 366 burnt @ 64k I tore it out and bought a 366 block slapped on 427 heads and the intake spacer kit ran it for about 500 miles and had to tear it down again and replace the cam , now its a true beast I mean it doesn't pass to many gas staions but with a full load and the chipper it can at least get outta its own way , I just wish that I would have taken the few minutes and pulled the cam cause how bad that lobe was worn I would saved myself almost 15 hours of wrenching and a whole lotta stress



Let's have a pull off your bucket vs mine. See what the orange beast has?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zgnipk


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Let's have a pull off your bucket vs mine. See what the orange beast has?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zgnipk


I'd tear that #### box in 2 pieces ... or we would both break our trucks and then cry about it .


----------



## reese2011

*rain and heavy wind day*

spending the day with with my daughter and my dogs. supposed to blow over by noon have to do a few estimates this afternoon. but a pretty light day. anyone tell me where i can find the pics of the gmc 6500 that got paint and lettered a while back. it had the man cab removed and the boxer platform behind the cab(still think that it must be a fun ride up and down the ramps). I'd greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## treeclimber101

reese2011 said:


> spending the day with with my daughter and my dogs. supposed to blow over by noon have to do a few estimates this afternoon. but a pretty light day. anyone tell me where i can find the pics of the gmc 6500 that got paint and lettered a while back. it had the man cab removed and the boxer platform behind the cab(still think that it must be a fun ride up and down the ramps). I'd greatly appreciate the help.


abor pro started the thread and the nname of the thread was truck graphics or truck lettering I forget but its def. In this section somewhere


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I'd tear that #### box in 2 pieces ... or we would both break our trucks and then cry about it .



probably both break something. but imagine the hits we would get on youtube with that kinda footage. could become internet superstars over night.


----------



## tree MDS

Got the bucket off to paint. I can't imagine its gonna look all that great for the money the guy is charging me, but we'll see. Supposed to have it back by the end of the week. That works out good because the welder will help us put the box and cab protector back on Saturday (a couple hours). Now I just gotta see if I can get the sign guy to hook me up over the weekend. Sweet!
View attachment 235239


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> probably both break something. but imagine the hits we would get on youtube with that kinda footage. could become internet superstars over night.


I would like that , but I don't roll like you Matt so unless youtube is gonna pay me to tear the punking aprt to prove a point I'd have to pass , maybe we could tie your 2 trucks together ... Just saying LOL


----------



## Kottonwood

reese2011 said:


> spending the day with with my daughter and my dogs. supposed to blow over by noon have to do a few estimates this afternoon. but a pretty light day. anyone tell me where i can find the pics of the gmc 6500 that got paint and lettered a while back. it had the man cab removed and the boxer platform behind the cab(still think that it must be a fun ride up and down the ramps). I'd greatly appreciate the help.




I think the thread is called finally done truck paint and graphics or something like that. I love the skid platform idea. I stole it from scott and built one of my own. Here are some pics. .....and yes, it is fun to ride up and down the ramps! Truck is not quite done yet, it is at paint now.

View attachment 235240
View attachment 235241
View attachment 235242
View attachment 235243
View attachment 235244


----------



## tree MDS

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I think the thread is called finally done truck paint and graphics or something like that. I love the skid platform idea. I stole it from scott and built one of my own. Here are some pics. .....and yes, it is fun to ride up and down the ramps! Truck is not quite done yet, it is at paint now.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> View attachment 235241
> View attachment 235242
> View attachment 235243
> View attachment 235244



That's pretty cool. It's nice to see someone else that actually takes pride in what their equipment looks like!!


----------



## Kottonwood

Yep it is all about looking good and being functional. When customers see you take pride in your trucks and other aspects of your business they will know you also take pride in your quality of work. This truck is definitely going to increase our efficiency and should last me quite a few years. Can't wait til it gets back from paint. In all honesty it doesn't cost much more to do things right either. In the long run having a nice paint job on your truck is going to make your truck last longer.

I love fabricating stuff for these trucks too, you can make things just the way you want them. I am working on a winch bumper for my f350 today when the crew is out grinding stumps and hauling wood.


----------



## treeclimber101

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I think the thread is called finally done truck paint and graphics or something like that. I love the skid platform idea. I stole it from scott and built one of my own. Here are some pics. .....and yes, it is fun to ride up and down the ramps! Truck is not quite done yet, it is at paint now.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> View attachment 235241
> View attachment 235242
> View attachment 235243
> View attachment 235244


That's a pretty clean old Brickman truck , now when you paint that do you need to completely disassemble it prior , cause that seems to take along time or just tape and spray , I don't have much experience with paint , from what it appears though its a dreadful undertaking


----------



## tree MDS

And some people are better off just rolling the paint on the body.. maybe hit the rims/tires up with the ole chrome in a can. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Yep it is all about looking good and being functional. When customers see you take pride in your trucks and other aspects of your business they will know you also take pride in your quality of work. This truck is definitely going to increase our efficiency and should last me quite a few years. Can't wait til it gets back from paint. In all honesty it doesn't cost much more to do things right either. In the long run having a nice paint job on your truck is going to make your truck last longer.
> 
> I love fabricating stuff for these trucks too, you can make things just the way you want them. I am working on a winch bumper for my f350 today when the crew is out grinding stumps and hauling wood.


I love the guys who throw a coat of paint on a truck that doesn't have working windshield wipers , or something that runs like a roach , I may not be a huge fan of painting but if I'm gonna paint a 4x4 well then the 4x4 at least gonna work ...LOL


----------



## Kottonwood

treeclimber101 said:


> That's a pretty clean old Brickman truck , now when you paint that do you need to completely disassemble it prior , cause that seems to take along time or just tape and spray , I don't have much experience with paint , from what it appears though its a dreadful undertaking



Yeah... unfortunately it is a dreadful undertaking. But, I have thrown quite a bit of business at the guys I use for paint so they are cutting me a decent deal.... still gonna be 1900 for the whole job. I don't have them go in crazy detail and tell them not to do any body work, just paint over it..... I told them that on my bucket too, they ended up painting every nook and cranny, even the door jams inside the tool boxes. They didn't go a dime over the estimate either . They are good guys to work with.


I had to paint this one, the fresh steel I put down needs a coat for sure and the truck was a former salt sprayer and has quite a bit of underbody rust on the dump body. They are gonna clean it up and hit the frame with some type of ruststopper paint. They are gonna do it up right in full red white and blue too.... should look nice. This truck only has 100k on it so I don't mind investing the money, if it had much more than that I would probably figure out a way to paint it on my own.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I love the guys who throw a coat of paint on a truck that doesn't have working windshield wipers , or something that runs like a roach , I may not be a huge fan of painting but if I'm gonna paint a 4x4 well then the 4x4 at least gonna work ...LOL



My 4x4 works fine.. you useless, bumbling, fat hacker. I could drag that piece of crap orange turd you got, with the magnetic door signs (the one you had to rip the motor apart fifteen times on) up the street too. just sayin'...


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I would like that , but I don't roll like you Matt so unless youtube is gonna pay me to tear the punking aprt to prove a point I'd have to pass , maybe we could tie your 2 trucks together ... Just saying LOL



Seems like a loose loose for me break one truck or possibly two. But for the sake of YouTube subscribers still might be a good idea.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cismfj


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I would like that , but I don't roll like you Matt so unless youtube is gonna pay me to tear the punking aprt to prove a point I'd have to pass , maybe we could tie your 2 trucks together ... Just saying LOL



#### look at all the kids that became rockstars off YouTube. Get our own reality tv show. They had that one tree guy on for long time that looked like he hired climbers from McDonald's. They seemed to break stuff on every job. And he was buying them boots and clothes just so they could work. If I was doing that kind of stuff I wouldn't want it on public TV.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ejmrui


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> My 4x4 works fine.. you useless, bumbling, fat hacker. I could drag that piece of crap orange turd you got, with the magnetic door signs (the one you had to rip the motor apart fifteen times on) up the street too. just sayin'...



huh???? dude whats your deal and you say I AM INSECURE I AM NOT EVEN TALKING TO YOU , paranoid much


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Seems like a loose loose for me break one truck or possibly two. But for the sake of YouTube subscribers still might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cismfj



i dunno about loose loose but lose lose maybe , we can talk about next month when come out there


----------



## tree md

Phone is on fire today...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> huh???? dude whats your deal and you say I AM INSECURE I AM NOT EVEN TALKING TO YOU , paranoid much



If you think you're fooling anyone with that BS, you're sorely mistaken, Eddie. I ain't playing that game. And you are the worst case of insecure I've ever seen.. 

I also noticed that you never have anything to offer on threads that pertain to the actual technical aspects of treework.. just a bunch of that same old humor I've come to love so much... or wrenching on your many roaches. Huh, I wonder why that is?? Maybe it ties back to that truely laughable sharpening job you had on that Stihl?? I mean that really was bad.. fresh file marks.. one tooth perfectly straight, the other pointed like ripping chain for a sawmill, or some ####! I mean just pathetic. But if you weren't such an #######, maybe you could learn a thing or two. But I saw that #### as soon as I looked at that saw. Don't forget, I actually have been at this for a bit. Just saying. Have a nice day #######!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> If you think you're fooling anyone with that BS, you're sorely mistaken, Eddie. I ain't playing that game. And you are the worst case of insecure I've ever seen..
> 
> I also noticed that you never have anything to offer on threads that pertain to the actual technical aspects of treework.. just a bunch of that same old humor I've come to love so much... or wrenching on your many roaches. Huh, I wonder why that is?? Maybe it ties back to that truely laughable sharpening job you had on that Stihl?? I mean that really was bad.. fresh file marks.. one tooth perfectly straight, the other pointed like ripping chain for a sawmill, or some ####! I mean just pathetic. But if you weren't such an #######, maybe you could learn a thing or two. But I saw that #### as soon as I looked at that saw. Don't forget, I actually have been at this for a bit. Just saying. Have a nice day #######!!



Jesus man I think you've sniffed enough paint fumes for the day , did you even touch a saw of mine thought you hated the creme sicles ...I think you just wanna bother me sometimes with your babble , and anymore maybe you should go stick to the Macco website , you have alot of useful knowledge for all the up and comers of the paint world ...I don't know whats up with you go get laid or something... If it makes ya feel better the chipper looks great and the truck is also gonna look tight as hell .... Good luck man with that and I hope to see ya out there making chips asap , being trapped in the shop doesn't suit guys like you I am sure of it , can we please just squash all this craziness I just wanna move on man for real


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man I think you've sniffed enough paint fumes for the day , did you even touch a saw of mine thought you hated the creme sicles ...I think you just wanna bother me sometimes with your babble , and anymore maybe you should go stick to the Macco website , you have alot of useful knowledge for all the up and comers of the paint world ...I don't know whats up with you go get laid or something



What, have you been poking around the maaco website looking to "brush up", on your equipment painting Insecure Eddie?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man I think you've sniffed enough paint fumes for the day , did you even touch a saw of mine thought you hated the creme sicles ...I think you just wanna bother me sometimes with your babble , and anymore maybe you should go stick to the Macco website , you have alot of useful knowledge for all the up and comers of the paint world ...I don't know whats up with you go get laid or something... If it makes ya feel better the chipper looks great and the truck is also gonna look tight as hell .... Good luck man with that and I hope to see ya out there making chips asap , being trapped in the shop doesn't suit guys like you I am sure of it , can we please just squash all this craziness I just wanna move on man for real



Lol... maybe.


----------



## treeclimber101

I also don't care much for the constant name calling man .... I just can't win with you you tell me too lose your # so I did .... You win man you are more of a treeman than me I just wanna hang here and have a laugh , as far as the technical part of tree work you got me man I am a complete and total fake hacker , there I said it and it feels so invigorating


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol... maybe.



don't be mistaken though I just wanna move on from you , not be friends or cool or any of that #### your too much of a soggy vajayjay for me , its almost like having a stalker :hmm3grin2orange Cause Dog you scare me for real


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I also don't care much for the constant name calling man .... I just can't win with you you tell me too lose your # so I did .... You win man you are more of a treeman than me I just wanna hang here and have a laugh , as far as the technical part of tree work you got me man I am a complete and total fake hacker , there I said it and it feels so invigorating



There, there.. let it all out, man!! Lol!

Nah, peace bro.. I've been hanging around this place too long now to let this stupidness ruin it for me. I like checking in to see what people have been up to. Sorry for that #### I said, but you really can be an annoying bastard sometimes..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> There, there.. let it all out, man!! Lol!
> 
> Nah, peace bro.. I've been hanging around this place too long now to let this stupidness ruin it for me. I like checking in to see what people have been up to. Sorry for that #### I said, but you really can be an annoying bastard sometimes..


don't you ever have enough talk about trees man I come here to have a laugh trees are usually the furthest from my mind I leave all that at work


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> don't you ever have enough talk about trees man I come here to have a laugh trees are usually the furthest from my mind I leave all that at work



I fairly certain I'm not alone, in that I'm pretty into my work/equipment. I mean if I was a janitor, yeah, I could see leaving the plunger and rubber gloves at the job. I love what I do.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> There, there.. let it all out, man!! Lol!
> 
> Nah, peace bro.. I've been hanging around this place too long now to let this stupidness ruin it for me. I like checking in to see what people have been up to. Sorry for that #### I said, but you really can be an annoying bastard sometimes..




holy crap... honestly I am glad you two vajayjays (thanks for the term 101) worked that out but... HOLY CRAP. 

PS I feel like more of a tree guy (not a real tree guy, just more of a tree guy) now I took my first ride down a stem... About 40 foot of stalk left on a leaner coming down to drop the rest swung around to downhill side to lower myself and realized that didnt leave enough nub to hold my rope so I went back around and started spiking down. Got about half way and was way too bored so I figured I see how far I could get. Swung around and started descending on climb line but kept my lanyard on because I knew it may not hold. Well it didnt fell about 10 feet before it grabbed but I got out easy because I was on the lean side no face arm or chest scrape. Was fun though and a good lesson I now have more trust in that damn lanyard.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I fairly certain I'm not alone, in that I'm pretty into my work/equipment. I mean if I was a janitor, yeah, I could see leaving the plunger and rubber gloves at the job. I love what I do.



Me too man its just not my life .... I get it though its yours but you've made just as much of a mockery here @ times , I just own who I am and I doubt the personal comments that you've dropped likewise mine have as much to do with technical aspects of trees as what a janitor can add ... and I've never thrown a hissy when I am not taken serious everyone knows what I am about just "miles of smiles"


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. ya, tons of fun, even!! (sorry) :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> holy crap... honestly I am glad you two vajayjays (thanks for the term 101) worked that out but... HOLY CRAP.
> 
> PS I feel like more of a tree guy (not a real tree guy, just more of a tree guy) now I took my first ride down a stem... About 40 foot of stalk left on a leaner coming down to drop the rest swung around to downhill side to lower myself and realized that didnt leave enough nub to hold my rope so I went back around and started spiking down. Got about half way and was way too bored so I figured I see how far I could get. Swung around and started descending on climb line but kept my lanyard on because I knew it may not hold. Well it didnt fell about 10 feet before it grabbed but I got out easy because I was on the lean side no face arm or chest scrape. Was fun though and a good lesson I now have more trust in that damn lanyard.


I think your a tree guy ... we've all taken that plunge outta a crotch , I just prefer to plunge into crotch .


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. ya, tons of fun, even!! (sorry) :msp_smile:



I don't get offended by your small and meager intellect and if fat jokes make your day well then have at it .... but there are other genres you can explore besides the quase gay comments about another mans body :hmm3grin2orange: Just Saying...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't get offended by your small and meager intellect and if fat jokes make your day well then have at it .... but there are other genres you can explore besides the quase gay comments about another mans body :hmm3grin2orange: Just Saying...



I don't even like fat chicks, if that's what you're getting at, so rest assured buddy! Lol.

And I think I felt my first "chick" up in like kindergarten.. or maybe it was third grade.. not that there was much to feel, but I had the right idea anyway! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I don't even like fat chicks, if that's what you're getting at, so rest assured buddy! Lol.



what worries me the most is that you don't like chicks at all ...I guarantee there more pics of dudes in your phone then chicks JUST SAYING there creeper


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I don't even like fat chicks, if that's what you're getting at, so rest assured buddy! Lol.
> 
> And I think I felt my first "chick" up in like kindergarten.. or maybe it was third grade.. not that there was much to feel, but I had the right idea anyway! Lol.



SOOOOOOOO ..... I think I am just gonna sidestep that post , Don't say anymore please just stop ....Thank God that has something to do with the technicality of tree work .... I was starting to lose faith in this forum as a teaching tool


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> SOOOOOOOO ..... You like to feel up 3rd graders , thats a strangly awkard confession  Don't say anymore please just stop ....



We really should just stop man.. cuz I got way too much material I could run with here, and we don't need Judy getting envolved. I've still got bucket paint job picks coming later in the week.. I wouldn't wanna miss clobbering you over the fat head with those!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Glad to see a good rain day bringing us all together. A regular gay love fest up in this joint. lol 

Was out at the land today with my buddy Bill. We cut our old flat bed up for scrap. Decided to cut off the liftgate and maybe find a use for it sometime on some truck. Any ideas how much this thing can lift? A log? A mini? A little stumper?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Glad to see a good rain day bringing us all together. A regular gay love fest up in this joint. lol
> 
> Was out at the land today with my buddy Bill. We cut our old flat bed up for scrap. Decided to cut off the liftgate and maybe find a use for it sometime on some truck. Any ideas how much this thing can lift? A log? A mini? A little stumper?



The one we have will lift a ton to 2500 lbs. My old man used to use if for boilers, propane tanks, and such. Yours is a different style though, we have the longer piston in below the gate with the chain deal (kinda hard to explain).


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> We really should just stop man.. cuz I got way too much material I could run with here, and we don't need Judy getting envolved. I've still got bucket paint job picks coming later in the week.. I wouldn't wanna miss clobbering you over the fat head with those!!



I think you two homo's should just kiss and make up... frig we need AA back here so you two have other targets.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I think you two homo's should just kiss and make up... frig we need AA back here so you two have other targets.



If I was a mod, I would ban you for that comment.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> If I was a mod, I would ban you for that comment.



which one Homo or AA


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> We really should just stop man.. cuz I got way too much material I could run with here, and we don't need Judy getting envolved. I've still got bucket paint job picks coming later in the week.. I wouldn't wanna miss clobbering you over the fat head with those!!



No offense man but I instantly became very fearful for each and every elementary school child in your hood with that comment , and as far as the paint pics call me any name in the book no problem but please lord just no more MDS paint pics .... I am just glad I don't have to suffer through them here and as text message cause here I don't have to look @ them before I delete them LOL just kidding man but seriously


----------



## Toddppm

I think I saw this same situation on a show on the Oxygen channel one time.........



That lift gate should be able to lift a whole pallet of material being that big, most pallets will hold 3000# at least.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I think you two homo's should just kiss and make up... frig we need AA back here so you two have other targets.


I've got something that he can kiss , and if he does it long enough it will mess up his makeup...


----------



## superjunior

Windy as s##t today. Almost called it this morning, thought we were gonna get snowed on but didn't see a stich of snow. Hell it didn't even rain but I guess PA and NY are getting pounded, we're just on the edge of it. Ended up getting a nice trim job done today. Trimmed a bunch of trees in this older couples yard. Dead wooded a norway maple over a nice stone gazaebo. Nothing big just cut and throw. Got done in the tree and walked back behind the gazaebo to take a leek and almost walked right into a bee hive! These crazy people had those box type bee hives, ended up finding another one on the other side of the yard. Damn you'd think they would warn people working near those things in their yard..


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> I think I saw this same situation on a show on the Oxygen channel one time.........
> 
> 
> 
> That lift gate should be able to lift a whole pallet of material being that big, most pallets will hold 3000# at least.


So you watch the Oxygen channel ? That's the funniest part of that post LOL


----------



## Toddppm

was just channel surfing through.............#####es were showing their cooties


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been trying to find a new employee. I cant believe the jokers get responding to ads for help. The world is going to hell.


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> was just channel surfing through.............#####es were showing their cooties


I thought ya said coochies had to read it twice


----------



## Toddppm

yeah those things:clown:ig:


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought ya said coochies had to read it twice



Dude how come you haven't taken the paint roller to the orange beast yet? People are gonna be thinking your assplunge


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0cx41w


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Dude how come you haven't taken the paint roller to the orange beast yet? People are gonna be thinking your assplunge
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0cx41w


honestly ... Cause I don't care about color of trucks as long as they run and do there job


----------



## epicklein22

Any of you NEO tree guys going to the Arborwear sale this weekend? I believe I'll be up there after work on Friday. I do have a tree job lined up for Saturday, but might roll over to the Ramblin' Inn afterwards if I'm feeling frisky.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I think the thread is called finally done truck paint and graphics or something like that. I love the skid platform idea. I stole it from scott and built one of my own. Here are some pics. .....and yes, it is fun to ride up and down the ramps! Truck is not quite done yet, it is at paint now.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> View attachment 235241
> View attachment 235242
> View attachment 235243
> View attachment 235244



I use the ramps from my dump trailer to load my mini on my flatbed. I try to find a little hill or curb to pull next to, it makes it a little easier.


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Any of you NEO tree guys going to the Arborwear sale this weekend? I believe I'll be up there after work on Friday. I do have a tree job lined up for Saturday, but might roll over to the Ramblin' Inn afterwards if I'm feeling frisky.:hmm3grin2orange:



I might drop in. They always seem to be out of my size tho


----------



## treeman75

Long ass day today, im beat! We did two big silvers today right on the parking. I have been giving my new bucket a work out lately.


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> I might drop in. They always seem to be out of my size tho



I'm 34/34, that is always out in no time flat. Gotta get there early no doubt.

The ohio climbing championships are this weekend too, so hopefully that will divert some tree guys away, cold weather could help too.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## deevo

Well beat the storm today, did 22 stumps! little did i know when I got the job that they were pretty much all punky! Oh well was a great paying one regardless! at the end of it I was finishing off a small one, heard what sounded like a rock........was a maul, no handle about 8"'s down! WTF!!!! Didn't do any major damage to the teeth! Snowing and windy out there now!View attachment 235321
View attachment 235322
View attachment 235323
View attachment 235324


----------



## deevo

From last week, one of the bigger jobs we did, one of the pines snapped off at about 15', fell on neighbors deck, hot tub and smoked the fence, the rest were to come down in May anyways. Did 11 of em, plus the stumps. Used the GRCS in the biggest tree, set the block where we did for strength, tip tied all the surround ones, cut and lifted them over to it, the cut and lowered and so on. Then flopped 4 into the backyard after we made room, then topped the biggest one. All done in 11 hrs, 4 guys! 3 loads of chips. Yeah I know I left a few little stubbies there, the wind was still pretty wicked and tree was moving around..... a lot! lol!View attachment 235325
View attachment 235326
View attachment 235327
View attachment 235329
View attachment 235330


----------



## Kottonwood

treeman75 said:


> I use the ramps from my dump trailer to load my mini on my flatbed. I try to find a little hill or curb to pull next to, it makes it a little easier.



Nice that is what I used to do until I got the ditchwitch sk650. This thing is heavy as hell. I kept building beefier ramps until I couldn't lift them anymore then decided on that truck. The ramps on that truck don't budge a bit.

here's the bumper I built today... not quite sure I am done yet
View attachment 235334


----------



## deevo

*few more*

View attachment 235333
View attachment 235335


All stumps grinded and good end to the day!


----------



## H 2 H

I just weedeated the yard mowed it and put 4 tanks of fuel thru my 261 (Maple)


----------



## no tree to big

a maul, I'd take it over the last thing we hit with our stumper can anyone say old rail road tracks? apparently they rebuilt the line on the other side of a little creek and just burred the old set and the three trees we had to remove just happened to grow right over one of the tracks:bang: why didn't the utility locators mark those a railroad is kinda a utility aint it?

so i was on the way back from a little working vacation this weekend and what do i see? its the big O basically in the middle of the woods doing a little line clearance first truck I'm like wtf one dude in the bucket and another watching him work sitting in a lawn chair second truck ok well at least only one guy and he's working but then I see he has his truck all coned off IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FRIKIN WOODS. dude didn't have a hard hat or saftey glasses on but his truck was safe from those out of control deer


----------



## deevo

no tree to big said:


> a maul, I'd take it over the last thing we hit with our stumper can anyone say old rail road tracks? apparently they rebuilt the line on the other side of a little creek and just burred the old set and the three trees we had to remove just happened to grow right over one of the tracks:bang: why didn't the utility locators mark those a railroad is kinda a utility aint it?



Ouch! yeah i was lucky not to do any major damage to my teeth. Gotta go back tomorrow, owner is paying me to remove the part of the maple that was sticking up 6'. He was going to burn it, but it's too old and punky.


----------



## treeman75

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Nice that is what I used to do until I got the ditchwitch sk650. This thing is heavy as hell. I kept building beefier ramps until I couldn't lift them anymore then decided on that truck. The ramps on that truck don't budge a bit.
> 
> here's the bumper I built today... not quite sure I am done yet
> View attachment 235334



How heavy is the sk650? My vermeer s600tx is 2200.


----------



## Kottonwood

according to the ditchwitch website its 2630... heavy bastard. Worth it though, it is a good machine.


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice view!*



deevo said:


> Well beat the storm today, did 22 stumps! little did i know when I got the job that they were pretty much all punky! Oh well was a great paying one regardless! at the end of it I was finishing off a small one, heard what sounded like a rock........was a maul, no handle about 8"'s down! WTF!!!! Didn't do any major damage to the teeth! Snowing and windy out there now!View attachment 235321
> View attachment 235322
> View attachment 235323
> View attachment 235324


Nice to get jobs that are easier than you expect than harder.:glasses-cool:
Hey is that Lake Simcoe?
Regards,
Jake


----------



## deevo

[email protected] said:


> Nice to get jobs that are easier than you expect than harder.:glasses-cool:
> Hey is that Lake Simcoe?
> Regards,
> Jake



Yep it is, right in orillia close to the narrows


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> Nice to get jobs that are easier than you expect than harder.:glasses-cool:
> Hey is that Lake Simcoe?
> Regards,
> Jake


I think on may 3rd my moms gonna let me go to BOBs lake near wesport? To help a buddy open up his cabinn , I gotta make sure my passport is still around , if it is I am gonna get excited never been north of the border , I am excited to have some round bacon !!!


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I think on may 3rd my moms gonna let me go to BOBs lake near wesport? To help a buddy open up his cabinn , I gotta make sure my passport is still around , if it is I am gonna get excited never been north of the border , I am excited to have some round bacon !!!



Drive to upstate NY and have a slice of ham, about the same... Enough with the FAT COP jokes already (round bacon sure)


----------



## treemandan

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Nice that is what I used to do until I got the ditchwitch sk650. This thing is heavy as hell. I kept building beefier ramps until I couldn't lift them anymore then decided on that truck. The ramps on that truck don't budge a bit.
> 
> here's the bumper I built today... not quite sure I am done yet
> View attachment 235334



Red?


----------



## Kottonwood

treemandan said:


> Red?



obnoxiously red


----------



## tree md

Sold a nice large removal this morning. 6' at least at the root flare.

Now I have to deadwood 6 trees, do a small removal and get to one more estimate before it gets dark tonight...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## treeclimber101

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Drive to upstate NY and have a slice of ham, about the same... Enough with the FAT COP jokes already (round bacon sure)


I've already been up to binghamton or bihampton whatever the hell its called buying a 665b stump cutter about 10 years ago that place pretty much sucked , I mean not my thing I duont wanna offend anyone that lives there


----------



## bootboy

Brought my new 460 home. Ups guy showed up 15 minutes later with my bar.


----------



## treemandan

Took off half this codom.














This snapped last year and was hung up over the wall.









I had 3 ropes lowering it


----------



## treemandan

This one was pretty easy.


----------



## treemandan

this one shouldn't be to hard to finagle out of there.








Don't have to much help on this job, you could even say I don't have any. Around 3 today I noticed a bolt in a rear tire and it was leaking pretty good so i dumped and went home. Hope to have tires by noon tommorow.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Nice work Ben


----------



## treeman75

Starting another big silver tomarrow its over everything. Just grilled a nice ribeye four min on each side it was awesome! I will try to remember the camara. I have a guy working for me and he looks just like one of those goofy guys in the sherrill catalog.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Six euc's to remove. I will come back!
Jeff 
View attachment 235455


----------



## tree md

Long ass day. Finished right at dark... You know what time it is...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## squad143

Devon,

Looks like you've been pretty busy.

I finally got time to sit at the computer and download some pics from the Iphone.

Here is the weld job we had to do on the chipper last week.

Broken pivot pin, paint grinded off and ready for welding:





Welded pin, ready for paint:


----------



## squad143

Was working up north on the weekend. Couple of long days.

Lots of wind damage. Where no one was at their cottage, I left my card. Phone should be ringing once the cottagers start heading back up. Did this waterfront birch that was snapped and caught in an adjacent tree on Saturday morning for one of the real estate agents who had this property listed:





Lots of wildlife. Took this shot of a young moose on the road near dusk on Friday:





Sunday, after a long day, we saw this fox (with a nice rabbit meal) next to my driveway.





Each day we saw lots of wild turkeys. Nice time of the year to be up there. 

Since it was raining on Monday I preped my equipment and rested my tired muscles, taught some technical rescue today and have a large silver maple to remove tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

*Dark!*



squad143 said:


> Was working up north on the weekend. Couple of long days.
> 
> Lots of wind damage. Where no one was at their cottage, I left my card. Phone should be ringing once the cottagers start heading back up. Did this waterfront birch that was snapped and caught in an adjacent tree on Saturday morning for one of the real estate agents who had this property listed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of wildlife. Took this shot of a young moose on the road near dusk on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, after a long day, we saw this fox (with a nice rabbit meal) next to my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each day we saw lots of wild turkeys. Nice time of the year to be up there.
> 
> Since it was raining on Monday I preped my equipment and rested my tired muscles, taught some technical rescue today and have a large silver maple to remove tomorrow.



Man how did you recognise that moose if it was so black outside? :msp_scared:LOL It's just a black photo on my screen.
Jake.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

[email protected] said:


> Man how did you recognise that moose if it was so black outside? :msp_scared:LOL It's just a black photo on my screen.
> Jake.



If you turn all the room lights off, and sit in the dark, you can see a moose crossing the road.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Found baby rabbits in my mulch pile, just like a kid, I couldn't let them go......fuzzy little guys, think they are old enough to eat, one was injured by the machine, but is ok, what do I feed them? Nope, not going to kill them and make stew!


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I've already been up to binghamton or bihampton whatever the hell its called buying a 665b stump cutter about 10 years ago that place pretty much sucked , I mean not my thing I duont wanna offend anyone that lives there



Hey be nice to the ham, that's where Blakes lives! I dropped by there to see him on my way back from PA in Feb when i picked up my grinder! lol!


----------



## deevo

Ah never mind!


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Six euc's to remove. I will come back!
> Jeff
> View attachment 235455



You poaching into residential now Jeffy? lol!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> This one was pretty easy.


Good work there Danno!


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Devon,
> 
> Looks like you've been pretty busy.
> 
> I finally got time to sit at the computer and download some pics from the Iphone.
> 
> Here is the weld job we had to do on the chipper last week.
> 
> Broken pivot pin, paint grinded off and ready for welding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded pin, ready for paint:



Yeah it's been pretty crazy! Glad to see your chippers fixed up and running!


----------



## deevo

Well, today I am resting for a bit! Went back yesterday to pick up some $ from the Stump job on monday, then the owner got looking around (I only had my expedition and dump trailer) not my chip truck and chipper, he starts off, oh can you take out that shrub, this one, the other one, remove the 6' section of maple stump I did (he was going to burn it) then changed his mind, before I knew it, dump trailers full! Go dump, come back, more stuff he wanted done! I would of brought a couple of my guys if I would of known he wanted all this stuff done! Oh well, got paid good, home by 100. He is a real estate investor and has a lot of lake front properties, and says he has a lot of work for me! I also got a pretty good job next door to remove 5 or 6 (6th pending his wifes approval!) pines and stumps! These are the people you like to do work for, just do the job, and do it good! ie. clean up, and bill them! They aren't into getting 2-3 estimates! :msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

squad143 said:


> Devon,
> 
> Looks like you've been pretty busy.
> 
> I finally got time to sit at the computer and download some pics from the Iphone.
> 
> Here is the weld job we had to do on the chipper last week.
> 
> Broken pivot pin, paint grinded off and ready for welding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded pin, ready for paint:



What is a pivot pin?


----------



## treemandan

I am about to go pop the rear wheels off my dump truck and get some new tires. That's right, you heard me NEW TIRES YEEFNHAA! I am so excited I can barely contain myself.
I have to pick my kid up at 3:30 so there is no way i can get back on the job I am working on today.


----------



## tree md

Kind of interesting guy I am working for today. He is 90 and was the last guy to touch the A-bomb that was dropped on Nagasaki before it was loaded on the plane. I spent about 20 minutes talking to him yesterday. He's got a very nice, large American Chestnut on his property too. I have only ever saw 1 or 2 of those before. It's heathy too; no blight.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> I am about to go pop the rear wheels off my dump truck and get some new tires. That's right, you heard me NEW TIRES YEEFNHAA! I am so excited I can barely contain myself.
> I have to pick my kid up at 3:30 so there is no way i can get back on the job I am working on today.



Get ready to bend over. Tires took a heck of a jump in price around here.


----------



## tree md

Mike Cantolina said:


> Get ready to bend over. Tires took a heck of a jump in price around here.



Anything petroleum based has sky rocketed. I got a buddy that restores boats and he was telling me that he had to change his bid on one job because the price jumped over a hundred dollars in one week on carpet when he had priced it.


----------



## beastmaster

Talk about a long day. I think I set the record yesterday. 7:30 am to 11:00 pm. We removed three ficus street trees on a busy street. We had the trees down by 10am. I thought we would get back early. All we had to do was grind three stumps.
The 50 year old ficus's had already been root pruned 3 times. They were replacing the sidewalk to day so all the roots had to be gone. We hand loaded all the wood. Just bucking all that up with that big husky took a toll on my back. By the time the last pieces were loaded we all were tore up. Then we grind and grind and still grinded . When we were not grinding, we were removing grinding chips and loading them in the truck. What a nightmare. Getting double time help take some of the sting out though. Got home around 1:30 this morning. Beware of the ficus!


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Hey be nice to the ham, that's where Blakes lives! I dropped by there to see him on my way back from PA in Feb when i picked up my grinder! lol!



Not for long. This is my last week in this #### hole. Goodbye drug dealers. Hello Historical Society. Frankly, I'd rather have the drug dealers.


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> Get ready to bend over. Tires took a heck of a jump in price around here.



Just under 600 for some off brands. idiots mounted them with the raised white on the outside which was not like the way they came in.

So I took the wheels off and dropped them off, picked them up around 4pm. I popped the hood this morning and found the drive belt halfway off. Advanced told me they had a tensioner so I went down, I could tell it was wrong, it was the only they one listed. So I called napa, they had a listing for two different tensioners, I told them i wanted the shorter one. 2pm comes round and I am looking at the longer one.

I picked up my kid at 3 thirty and went to the park then picked up the ####ing wheels and put them on. got to pick up the right ####ing tensioner in the morning hopefuly and get back on the job.
right now I am feeling really ####ing irratable, it would be work to keep from smacking the crap out of somebody if they were cumbersome or giddy. If X were here and choose to open his mouth with the slightest hint of disinergy I would put a quick hurting on him and enjoy it.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Just under 600 for some off brands. idiots mounted them with the raised white on the outside which was not like the way they came in.
> 
> So I took the wheels off and dropped them off, picked them up around 4pm. I popped the hood this morning and found the drive belt halfway off. Advanced told me they had a tensioner so I went down, I could tell it was wrong, it was the only they one listed. So I called napa, they had a listing for two different tensioners, I told them i wanted the shorter one. 2pm comes round and I am looking at the longer one.
> 
> I picked up my kid at 3 thirty and went to the park then picked up the ####ing wheels and put them on. got to pick up the right ####ing tensioner in the morning hopefuly and get back on the job.
> right now I am feeling really ####ing irratable, it would be work to keoep from smacking the crap out of somebody if they were cumbersome or giddy. If X were here and choose to open his mouth with the slightest hint of disinergy I would put a quick hurting on him and enjoy it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Tried to give ya some rep for the hate there, man. Never heard the Dan sounding as pissed off as today! Lol.
> 
> I actually had a pretty good day, stuffed about 40 yards of brush into the chipper with the Deere. Job was right up the road from the shop too. I love it when I don't even have to trailer the machine..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just under 600 for some off brands. idiots mounted them with the raised white on the outside which was not like the way they came in.
> 
> So I took the wheels off and dropped them off, picked them up around 4pm. I popped the hood this morning and found the drive belt halfway off. Advanced told me they had a tensioner so I went down, I could tell it was wrong, it was the only they one listed. So I called napa, they had a listing for two different tensioners, I told them i wanted the shorter one. 2pm comes round and I am looking at the longer one.
> 
> I picked up my kid at 3 thirty and went to the park then picked up the ####ing wheels and put them on. got to pick up the right ####ing tensioner in the morning hopefuly and get back on the job.
> right now I am feeling really ####ing irratable, it would be work to keoep from smacking the crap out of somebody if they were cumbersome or giddy. If X were here and choose to open his mouth with the slightest hint of disinergy I would put a quick hurting on him and enjoy it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Tried to give ya some rep for the hate there, man. Never heard the Dan sounding as pissed off as today! Lol.
> 
> I actually had a pretty good day, stuffed about 40 yards of brush into the chipper with the Deere. Job was right up the road from the shop too. I love it when I don't even have to trailer the machine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ####, I am lucky to be allowed out. Mother####ers get shy, discomposed when i tell them they are standing in my way, being stupid, slow, lacking. Its tough to say what will happen when one of em gets the idea that there is something he should say or do besides shut up and either do/get what's needed or step the #### back. I try to remain within the law but its sketchy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slvrmple72

Owe a buddy some moolah and we agreed to me working off my debt to him. Been working for the big Green since mid January. Got off work early today and buddy shot me a txt to help out with a small job nearby. I am up in the tree and my truck is parked at fabricators house next door to job. ( Another buddy ) My boss drove by twice! Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## treemandan

Slvrmple72 said:


> Owe a buddy some moolah and we agreed to me working off my debt to him. Been working for the big Green since mid January. Got off work early today and buddy shot me a txt to help out with a small job nearby. I am up in the tree and my truck is parked at fabricators house next door to job. ( Another buddy ) My boss drove by twice! Tomorrow should be interesting.



Years ago I applied for a job, they were like " we don't want you doing anything but working for us". I was like " you hand me a dull saw and I will kill you"


----------



## jefflovstrom

Slvrmple72 said:


> Owe a buddy some moolah and we agreed to me working off my debt to him. Been working for the big Green since mid January. Got off work early today and buddy shot me a txt to help out with a small job nearby. I am up in the tree and my truck is parked at fabricators house next door to job. ( Another buddy ) My boss drove by twice! Tomorrow should be interesting.



This should be good!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Years ago I applied for a job, they were like " we don't want you doing anything but working for us". I was like " you hand me a dull saw and I will kill you"



Man, you are gonna need a good attorney to get you life instead of the death penalty when (?) you crack and thought you could get away with it. Instead, a detective came to AS and 'Bingo'.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Man, you are gonna need a good attorney to get you life instead of the death penalty when (?) you crack and thought you could get away with it. Instead, a detective came to AS and 'Bingo'.
> Jeff



Look, its a lot of work to stay stable, don't call me Francis.


----------



## tree md

Worked on this brushy sumbeech today. I had bombed about half of it at this point to get my guys busy doing something so I could get busy doing what I do without listening to a thousand questions...

Still had to come down and work the ground. My new guy got overheated and was puking. He's OK though. He has experience. Has worked for 8 years previously for a service. He has excellent saw skills and knows what to do. I don't have to tell him much. He's just fat and out of shape. He'll get there. He's red headed and fair skinned. It was our first hot day (90). I have noticed that fair skinned people take a little bit to get acclimated... Not me... I'm dark and swarthy and work like a Mexican...

Didn't get to the job till 12:30... Had to meet the girl to pay off the remaining balance on my YP ad today or it would have cost me $200 more. This job came from that ad and paid for it entirely plus a little more than third.... Plus I had to make a dump before I could even get there from working til dark last night. Knocked off at 5 today to give my new guy a break. Plus I was ready to get home at a decent hour.

4 more estimates to get to plus my condos are calling needing work... At this point I'm cherry picking. I'm telling them this is me, this is my info and this is my price; I will get to you as soon as I can. If you cannot wait and want to go with a fly by nighter lots-o-luck and more power to ya.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Worked on this brushy sumbeech today. I had bombed about half of it at this point to get my guys busy doing something so I could get busy doing what I do without listening to a thousand questions...
> 
> Still had to come down and work the ground. My new guy got overheated and was puking. He's OK though. He has experience. Has worked for 8 years previously for a service. He has excellent saw skills and knows what to do. I don't have to tell him much. He's just fat and out of shape. He'll get there. He's red headed and fair skinned. It was our first hot day (90). I have noticed that fair skinned people take a little bit to get acclimated... Not me... I'm dark and swarthy and work like a Mexican...
> 
> Didn't get to the job till 12:30... Had to meet the girl to pay off the remaining balance on my YP ad today or it would have cost me $200 more. This job came from that ad and paid for it entirely plus a little more than third.... Plus I had to make a dump before I could even get there from working til dark last night. Knocked off at 5 today to give my new guy a break. Plus I was ready to get home at a decent hour.
> 
> 4 more estimates to get to plus my condos are calling needing work... At this point I'm cherry picking. I'm telling them this is me, this is my info and this is my price; I will get to you as soon as I can. If you cannot wait and want to go with a fly by nighter lots-o-luck and more power to ya.



God forbid somebody asks a question, its gonna be all over for that guy.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm watching Sling Blade. I've seen it many times before, but the older I get, the more appreciate Karl's character. That dude was awesome! :msp_laugh:


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> I'm watching Sling Blade. I've seen it many times before, but the older I get, the more appreciate Karl's character. That dude was awesome! :msp_laugh:



Ummm hmmmmm!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I'm watching Sling Blade. I've seen it many times before, but the older I get, the more appreciate Karl's character. That dude was awesome! :msp_laugh:



Its fitting you should relate to Karl. You and he are on the same level. MDS and Karl - BFF.


----------



## no tree to big

Slvrmple72 said:


> Owe a buddy some moolah and we agreed to me working off my debt to him. Been working for the big Green since mid January. Got off work early today and buddy shot me a txt to help out with a small job nearby. I am up in the tree and my truck is parked at fabricators house next door to job. ( Another buddy ) My boss drove by twice! Tomorrow should be interesting.



if he says anything tell him well then you better keep me busy at least 8 hours a day. plus its not like you went out and sold a job on your own, your buddy already had the job and merely had you climb it instead of him


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> I'm watching Sling Blade. I've seen it many times before, but the older I get, the more appreciate Karl's character. That dude was awesome! :msp_laugh:



Karl, are you OK??? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Look, its a lot of work to stay stable, don't call me Francis.



Francis as in a talking mule? 
Stable as in your home?
Jeff 
I lik the dizzy eyed guy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> if he says anything tell him well then you better keep me busy at least 8 hours a day. plus its not like you went out and sold a job on your own, your buddy already had the job and merely had you climb it instead of him



Yeah, that is what I would say! LOL!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 235612
View attachment 235613
View attachment 235614
Here is the maple we are removing, pics never show the true size. We used the MH to do some picks over wires and the garages. The guy in the bucket is the guy that I think looks like one in the sherrill mag. Yes he has a ponytail but he is real professional and all the clients love him and he is one of the better climbers and bucket guys around.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, that is what I would say! LOL!
> Jeff



I would say " when you pay me 60k with full bennies, 401, dental and a sharp ####ing saw then I might give a ####... I said might and really, no dull saws!"


----------



## squad143

treemandan said:


> What is a pivot pin?



I don't know what else to call it.

The feedwheel sits in a housing that moves up and down, depending on the size of material being chipped. On my 65xl, springs pull it back down. This housing rotates on two bearings. One on each side of the housing. The bearings pivot on a pin that is welded onto the main body of the chipper.

On one of them, the weld broke.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, that is what I would say! LOL!
> Jeff



Whats so funny. As long as you pick up sidework OFF the clock its cool. The guy is a employee not a slave. Seen a lot of owners complain on this site about guys doing sidework. If tree co's didn't pay like chit they wouldn't be working weekends.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Slvrmple72 said:


> Owe a buddy some moolah and we agreed to me working off my debt to him. Been working for the big Green since mid January. Got off work early today and buddy shot me a txt to help out with a small job nearby. I am up in the tree and my truck is parked at fabricators house next door to job. ( Another buddy ) My boss drove by twice! Tomorrow should be interesting.



This should be a thread in itself. What do you guys that are not on every job do to keep employees honest when it comes to side work. At my old job I had neighboors approach me daily for work. My boss would give me 17 percent of the job plus my hrly rate of 30hr. Worked well,even if I wasn't such a upstanding guy by the time i put together a crew and rented a chipper I couldn't make that. For him we were already on site, win win. For most guys it's not that much of incentive to add a couple hrs on the end of a long day and thus the companys customers become sidework.


----------



## deevo

mr. holden wood said:


> Whats so funny. As long as you pick up sidework OFF the clock its cool. The guy is a employee not a slave. Seen a lot of owners complain on this site about guys doing sidework. If tree co's didn't pay like chit they wouldn't be working weekends.



So true, I have a few guys that work for me on the side that work for the big Green machine. (they have to actually sign on paper/their contract absolutely no side work) No wonder they have a hard time keeping good arborists with the rates they pay. Hydro one, well that's a whole different story!lol! They get paid very well, work very little.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> I don't know what else to call it.
> 
> The feedwheel sits in a housing that moves up and down, depending on the size of material being chipped. On my 65xl, springs pull it back down. This housing rotates on two bearings. One on each side of the housing. The bearings pivot on a pin that is welded onto the main body of the chipper.
> 
> On one of them, the weld broke.



It's what we call it here in Canada! Come on Danno! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## deevo

Booked 2 sweet ones yesterday for 2 weeks time, one house, 15 Ash trees, owner/friend of mine just wants them dropped/on the ground, so I asked you know how much brush you are going to have here? So I said I will bring my chipper/chip truck you can chip the brush, neighbor is taking all the bigger stuff (cutting it up into firewood sized pieces as well!), they are all 50-60 footers,lots of room to flop em over in the back yard, not much of a crown on any of em. 10-12" dbh on all them. Also 15 stumps to be grinded as well. Then another place nearby 5 poplars on a backlean towards the hwy to be put on the ground, no clean up! May is looking good already!Still getting the odd tard emailing me to do stumps for peanuts!.......yeah no thanks!


----------



## deevo

ordered some underbody boxes for my chip truck last week, supposed to be in today....(hopefully) they were on back order. Doing a few stumps, one little maple to notch and drop. Then that's it. Doing some pines up at my lake tomorrow.


----------



## treemandan

*Pray with me*

Dear Lord, #### this ####! This is some real bull#### and its really working my nerves. Please give me the mental stabilty I need to keep from loading my truck with explosives and driving it into the parts house. I don't know why I have to keep burning gas, time and patience. I don't know why the part is still the wrong one and it cost more than the last one. Give me the guidance and sight to see if this is you working in mysterious ways or the hand of Satan sent to destroy me by leading me down a path of insufferable obscurity, confusion and rage. Please Lord, this I beg you.


oh woe is me. me is woe. is woe me? is me woe? woe me is. Mother####er!


----------



## treemandan

When i went to tech school I did it for personal reasons. There were a few reasons, one of which was that i wanted to see just what in the hell was going on. Why it cost so much and still ran like crap.
And I found out. I guess i am glad. Maybe not. Maybe I should just join the Amish. Hell, they don't get wrapped up in wrong parts at least. They just go chop down a tree and build a ####ing farm with it. That's all they need, one tree, one horse and a couple hand tools and they will make you a 6 thousand dollar bedroom set for 50 bucks. 
Me and you are doomed to live this infernal existance frothing in the old grease and contaminated toxic mire of motor vehicles. And its toxic. All of it.
One of the things I find the most amazing is the lengths that must be gone through to get the right parts. Even at a dealership. To get the right part the first time was something that would impress me, surprise me, make me think that just cause it was right didn't mean that it was right. See?


----------



## superjunior

mr. holden wood said:


> This should be a thread in itself. What do you guys that are not on every job do to keep employees honest when it comes to side work. At my old job I had neighboors approach me daily for work. My boss would give me 17 percent of the job plus my hrly rate of 30hr. Worked well,even if I wasn't such a upstanding guy by the time i put together a crew and rented a chipper I couldn't make that. For him we were already on site, win win. For most guys it's not that much of incentive to add a couple hrs on the end of a long day and thus the companys customers become sidework.



Im not on every job, but i do make suprise visits. If i caught one of my guys doing sidework on one of my jobs they would be fired period. If a neighbor comes out and asks for work they are expected to give them a card and tell them to call the office. If its something they can do then and there they can give a price and do it or ill swing by and price it. Dont see how an employee could feel any sense of entitlement to any work that is a result of being on a company jobsite. Our trucks are there with our name and number on it for a reason


----------



## tree md

Well someone I was very good to tried to do side work in my name and even claim that he was insured though my company. That didn't work out very well for him. They called me to verify insurance and he not only lost that job to me, he lost his position with me and I paid him very well. Last I saw him, he was out grinding stumps with some other meth head looking mofo.

I don't mind someone working on their own if they get a lead on a side job as long as they work in their own name and use their own equipment. If someone is removing a tree around a structure in my name you better believe I am going to be there to supervise or at the very least have looked it over. I have been know to let one of my guys use my stump grinder on Jobs he has found and split it with him.

When I worked for other services we were always kept too busy on the company schedule to do side jobs. I worked for one service where we would go out without the owner on Saturdays to do a light job and it was understood that we could use the equipment for the remainder of the day to do a side job if we had one.

When it comes to someone who works for me wanting to go it on their own, I always wish them the best and harbor no hard feelings, so long as they have not tried to rip me off and steal from me or defraud my business. So far, none who have gone it on their own have done anything or been successful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## no tree to big

I do a crap load of side work but I never try and steal any leads and not that this happens with my cheap ass clientele but if I find out the co I work for offered a bid and was in the running for the job I will step aside and say sorry. I even try to stay out of the areas that the co. does most of there work I conveniently live like 3 miles from the shop so that sucks. I never use any co. equipment and most impotently I don't under bid I don't need to fill 5 days a week so I price high and if i get 2 nice jobs a month that's fine by me If I profit more then my months pay in 2 days i'd rather do that then kill myself Saturday and Sunday 3-4 weekends a month for less money


----------



## Pelorus

squad143 said:


> I don't know what else to call it.
> 
> The feedwheel sits in a housing that moves up and down, depending on the size of material being chipped. On my 65xl, springs pull it back down. This housing rotates on two bearings. One on each side of the housing. The bearings pivot on a pin that is welded onto the main body of the chipper.
> 
> On one of them, the weld broke.





Same thing has happened top mine, on the pump side. Have welded, re-welded the sucker repeatedly, 6011 / 7014 rod and she still keeps breaking. Mentioned it to a bandit rep at TCI last fall, and he said he had never heard of this happening before. Of course he hasn't, cause it must be an issue unique to my particular machine.

Just like how my tranny gearshift snapped off on my Tundra two weeks ago, and Toyota service/parts guy says he never heard of that happening. When you look on the internet, seems more than a couple of folks have had it happen, and there even u tube videos showing how to dismantle the steering column to replace the $150 aluminum casting bracket thing.


----------



## beelsr

Pelorus said:


> Same thing has happened top mine, on the pump side. Have welded, re-welded the sucker repeatedly, 6011 / 7014 rod and she still keeps breaking. Mentioned it to a bandit rep at TCI last fall, and he said he had never heard of this happening before. Of course he hasn't, cause it must be an issue unique to my particular machine.
> 
> Just like how my tranny gearshift snapped off on my Tundra two weeks ago, and Toyota service/parts guy says he never heard of that happening. When you look on the internet, seems more than a couple of folks have had it happen, and there even u tube videos showing how to dismantle the steering column to replace the $150 aluminum casting bracket thing.




i love dealers like that. i had the same thing with my wrx & outback. Had a few issues and they denied them until i gave them copies of the TSBs on the issues. And they call me for service appointments and wonder why I don't come in.


----------



## superjunior

Ever have one of those jobs where if something could go wrong it did? Just got done with hell job... what a nightmare. Concrete in stumps, flat tire on the bucket truck, left job site and brought it in to closest tire place to fix (they had it all day) picked it up and at the end of the day and our new tire was flat again :bang: Since we were stuck at this job again today we dropped it off in the morning and they had it all day again  Wasn't sapposed to rain today but it poored on us the whole time, a cold soaking rain.. Yard got so wet that our crane truck got buried up to the axles in mud which added another hour to this glorious job.. thank god for out riggers. But its finally over with. I'll never go back to that yard again, it's cursed..

On a better note. Ever try dipping chedder chease pringles in chile? Fricking awesome!


----------



## Zale

Have gotten home from work for the past 4 days and have to listen to my neighbor trying to flush cut 4 locust stumps. He has his Wild Thing and a really dull chain. I would help him but he is a very strange dude. The kind of guy where if the police found bodies buried in his basement, you wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> On a better note. Ever try dipping chedder chease pringles in chile? Fricking awesome!



Pringles are too brittle, Fritos are what you want.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Frito chili pie. Look it up.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Keyboard shorted out from drooling...


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> Have gotten home from work for the past 4 days and have to listen to my neighbor trying to flush cut 4 locust stumps. He has his Wild Thing and a really dull chain. I would help him but he is a very strange dude. The kind of guy where if the police found bodies buried in his basement, you wouldn't be surprised.




My old man used to savage pine stumps with an electric chainsaw. Would take him days to excavate a stump, kinda like an archeological dig site. He was one very very determined strange fellow. Had a bit of honey badger in his genes. Was damned hard on a saw too, as his sharpening skills were nonexistant. So Christmas shopping for him was a no-brainer; he ended up with an arsenal of 3 or 4 of them, and they all suffered greatly before expiring.

I eventually bought a stump grinder, but then he sold the house and moved into a condo, so he never really got to fully appreciate the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I hope that this thread don':msp_scared:t go into 'Limp Mode' like a new F-650!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I hope that this thread don':msp_scared:t go into 'Limp Mode' like a new F-650!
> Jeff



I don't know much about Fords, but this thread sure sucks it lately!!


----------



## treeman82

Today was payback day. 

Went yesterday to what should have been a simple job; take 2 live branches off of a cherry, plus take off some dead pieces on the way, and get a couple of hangers in this one pine. Get that underway, the lady comes out... oh while I have you here let's go clean up all these dead trees on the side of the apple orchard, plus a few in the back of the property by the woodline. So we got to work on that which killed the entire day. Well around 4 Dopey comes over to me with this look on his face, somehow he managed to dump about a half a gallon of bar oil all over the client's driveway. I had to run down to the supermarket to pick up a scrub brush and detergent and made him scrub for about an hour in hopes of minimizing the stain... will have to take a ride by tomorrow to check how that worked out.

Today I had the perfect way to thank Mr. Wonderful... we planted a tree for one of my special clients. Went to the nursery this morning to pick up a flowering plum 3" caliper. Gave Dopey a shovel, pick, junk loppers, a bar, and an axe... here you go Dopey, start digging. Took him 3 hrs to get the hole dug so we could get the tree in plus have a little room to work. There had been another cherry in there that I took out last year, and had ground the stump to the best of my abilities given the location... well today Dopey got the rest of it. After I put him to work I went out and sat down for lunch, checked the mail, hung out with a friend, and so on... got back and he wasn't done yet, so I just watched him suffer and BS'ed for a while with a guy who was working on the property. Got some descent video of Dopey swinging the axe though.


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> Pringles are too brittle, Fritos are what you want.
> Jeff



yup damage control was an issue but man they're tasty..


----------



## jefflovstrom

God, my feet hurt!
Jeff


----------



## formationrx

*2day..*


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> God, my feet hurt!
> Jeff



did you get out of the truck today?:crazy1:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

As requested by Jeff L
Before
View attachment 235757





After



(note new front teeth from dentist barter) still not done out there was 97 today and humid cant wait for Colorado, but got 11.5 more trees to trim out of the original 38 plus 8 niebhor encroaching trees, going slow and feel old but one to three trees aday some day will finish.
View attachment 235756


Paul


----------



## tree md

My whole body hurts.

I had to deadwood 4 tall Elms and one tall Oak with a sprawling crown the other day. Had to get in a bunch of funky positions to make cuts. I've got bruises all over. Then I had to do a large removal yesterday, some heavy rigging to do tomorrow then 4 more large Oaks to prune next week. Got one job to do with a small Pine removal and a bunch of spraying and fertilizing that I am looking forward to so I can get a break from the big trees for a day.


----------



## tree md

ROPECLIMBER said:


> As requested by Jeff F
> Before
> View attachment 235757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (note new front teeth from dentist barter) still not done out there was 97 today and humid cant wait for Colorado, but got 11.5 more trees to trim out of the original 38 plus 8 niebhor encroaching trees, going slow and feel old but one to three trees aday some day will finish.
> View attachment 235756
> 
> 
> Paul



It was 90 here yesterday. One of my new guys fell out. I saw where one Oklahoma town, down around the border of the Texas panhandle got up to 105 yesterday. I'm hoping and praying we don't have a Summer here like we did last year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> did you get out of the truck today?:crazy1:



Ha! Dopey!, I was hiking canyon's.
Who do you you think put's that red 'X' on the tree in the middle of no0where?
Jeff


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Yea, I have been climbing in short sleeves (fore arms are all scratched up) and no gloves its to hot and humid stay soaked and run out of dry spots to dry my hands on for the pole and hand saw lots of groups of oaks and real bouncy up side down cuts have to paint every thing had to do paying jobs last 2 sundays and will have to pull off the barter job on monday for a property manager job am about burned out and its not even hot yet,I had a heat stroke in 09 and it don't take 50% to lay me out anymore, should have gone to the hospital back in 09 didnt keep down liquids or pee for 4 days the 4th morning kept tomato soup down then peed about 10 min later ,slept 10- 20 minites and wake up in cramps and cunvolsions, watch the over intake of gaterade as the salt builds up and acts like a diaretic, I got in a bad habit of drinking it like water (the big gulp refills) and it almost killed me that and pushing to get across town jobs done to avoid drive back now I just pace my self, trim one take a break clean it up trim another and clean it up chip in the mornings if posible too, in 09 , 10 , and 11 had to work 4 hrs in the morning then long lunch then 4 hrs in the evening in july and aug some days half days shut down by 1-2,
they said it was 99 at stenson field on the south side today. but 96 at international.
Paul


----------



## OHWC

*Worn out*

Figured I would finally post after lurking for a couple weeks. Don't kick me in the .... to hard I already did that myself today.

Dropped and bucked up 7 snags next to two sheds and a house in 8 hrs. High stumped two that would have hit power lines, dropped three straight away no wedging, pulled out the bag of tricks on the last two 45" dbh with lean away from the fall. My one and only crew member left after the second high stump due to emergency (yea I know working alone, homeowner was there so at least someone could call the coroner). Have not been this wiped out in a long time, felt like some military or hotshot days.

Just finished my three hour post dinner nap and cramping session.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

OHWC said:


> Figured I would finally post after lurking for a couple weeks. Don't kick me in the .... to hard I already did that myself today.
> 
> Dropped and bucked up 7 snags next to two sheds and a house in 8 hrs. High stumped two that would have hit power lines, dropped three straight away no wedging, pulled out the bag of tricks on the last two 45" dbh with lean away from the fall. My one and only crew member left after the second high stump due to emergency (yea I know working alone, homeowner was there so at least someone could call the coroner). Have not been this wiped out in a long time, felt like some military or hotshot days.
> 
> Just finished my three hour post dinner nap and cramping session.



Welcome, OHWC, I hate that when I "pass out" (from exaustion) after dinner then cramp and up and down all night, no more pushing it for me life is to short, or long, I hope at 44 I am right in the middle of life,
Paul


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Yea Jeff in Colorado they would say thoughs trees have an acute form of red tag desease, lol
"it's too tall, got to come down"


----------



## sgreanbeans

Have been running in marathon mode, trying to kick up the cash flow. Like everybody else, freakin beat. Come home and collapse. We are out at a farm right now, creepy place. HO is nice, but very strange. Probably could find body's out there, so we have our guard up. Waiting for the one they keep in the shed to attack. Truth be told, I think they have a cash crop growing or something, they have tons of fert and potting stuff, everywhere, and tons of old sodium light boxes, but I see no lights. Whole bunch of hoses running into the basement? Dude is a hippie.............


----------



## flushcut

I am going to put in a bid for a muni subcontractor mostly stumps and some road clearance easy peasy stuff. It should be a good money maker and high visibility for my co. Fingers crossed.


----------



## treemandan

I am still pissed off over that tensioner but the truck is back on the road. That's great huh? Now I think its to windy to do what I have to do today. I would be in the woods with a lot of hazzards.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

I needed another large portawrap so I thought I would make one instead of paying $120

The metal cost me $5 and a few hours of labor. Im going to make a small portawrap today
since I have the day off...I hope it turns out as good as the large one, bending the 3/4inch bail was tuff,
got lucky it lined up. Im going to smooth out the welds a bit so it dosent fray the rope, then sand blast it.


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> I needed another large portawrap so I thought I would make one instead of paying $120
> 
> The metal cost me $5 and a few hours of labor. Im going to make a small portawrap today
> since I have the day off...I hope it turns out as good as the large one, bending the 3/4inch bail was tuff,
> got lucky it lined up. Im going to smooth out the welds a bit so it dosent fray the rope, then sand blast it.



That's pretty good. You should make yourself a larger version like the GRCS with a bollard on it. Then use a tie down strap like they do to hold it to the tree. 

Make your own version and sell em.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dfdh31


----------



## treemandan

took down the two trees just to the left of the wood shed, they are pretty far back there. Growing over the house, wires and phone pole. You can see the limbs on the little oak there. I took em off whole, lifted them right outta of there and set them down on the uphill side of things. It was a good bit of up and down, I didn't have a groundy. I got them stripped, chipped and flipped. Went pretty well, real well actually. Most people think I am nuts to do this by myself and they would be right BUT X wouldn't/couldn't even dream of doing something this and that is why I know I am smarter, tougher, faster, more ornery, more irritable and better than him and that is pretty much all that counts right?:msp_confused:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Happy Arbor Day. Today is like our birthday ball or sumtin, isn't it? Is today not the day we should...........I dunno, what should we do, BBQ,play paintball, blow stuff up, burn something? Oh crap, that's right, PLANT A TREE!

Did ya! I didn't....yet, does dig'in one up and replanting it in a better area count? Hope so, cuz thatsa whatz meez guuna doo.

Going to the city Arbor Day celebration tomorrow. Plant trees at a school, then help at the leaning campus. They are selling a bunch of trees, books, tree coloring books, all kinds of stuff, all tree related. Should be pretty cool. Hope its warm, today felt like fall, 48, cloudy and windy.............yuk


----------



## Kottonwood

Today is actually the only day this week I didn't plant a tree..... oh well. My GF did get me a serviceberry to plant in the yard though.

Got my mini powered log splitter mostly done, just need to figure out the hydraulics for it now.


----------



## Kottonwood

woodsman44 said:


> I needed another large portawrap so I thought I would make one instead of paying $120
> 
> The metal cost me $5 and a few hours of labor. Im going to make a small portawrap today
> since I have the day off...I hope it turns out as good as the large one, bending the 3/4inch bail was tuff,
> got lucky it lined up. Im going to smooth out the welds a bit so it dosent fray the rope, then sand blast it.



Nice job on that portawrap!


----------



## deevo

woodsman44 said:


> I needed another large portawrap so I thought I would make one instead of paying $120
> 
> The metal cost me $5 and a few hours of labor. Im going to make a small portawrap today
> since I have the day off...I hope it turns out as good as the large one, bending the 3/4inch bail was tuff,
> got lucky it lined up. Im going to smooth out the welds a bit so it dosent fray the rope, then sand blast it.



Nice job woodsman44!


----------



## deevo

Well, guess this week was a bit of a stump-a-thon! Good week for it, cold, windy and crappy to do much else! Did 16 this morning, then the owner was so happy, and asked to remove a couple 30' pines, straight drop into his back 40, then do the stumps! Has more work for me in the future, got that done by 11, looked and booked 2 jobs after that! This keeps up I am going to have to hire another guy!


----------



## tree md

Pretty good day. I rigged out the rest of my maple today. Would have done it yesterday but I am ass deep in estimates and business right now. I had to run estimates, do some banking and pay bills yesterday. Customer was cool with it. Anyway, I finished it. I got 13 hours into it. Bid it for 16', plus I did a small job for the neighbor in that time.

My groundy is rocking! So nice to have someone that knows what to do and not have to tell them every move to make. He lowered some 12" or better limbs from over the house today. I started to explain to him how to let them run after they cleared the house and he said "I know what to do"... I said OK then... First limb he let clear the house and run to the ground without any shock, just like a champ. I could not have done a better job myself. Really comforting too because I was into a small, hollow leader that had an old, split out that left very little mass and I had to get above that and rig from same leader. In 25 mph winds, it is not for the faint of heart.. 

He handled all the lowering beautifully and ran the 660 in the big cuts well too. Although he did cry a little about that. I had to make my notch and drop the pole in 5' wood. I had leftt two 8-10' sections of leaders in the direction I wanted it to fall that were better than 2 1/2' at the bases so I wouldn't have to worry about setting a bull line to pull it over. I cut through the 5' wood, having my groundy give me a break for a minute. I finished the cut and put the saw on the ground. My groundy asked how we were going to get it to come over and I took 1 finger and pushed it off the hinge, lol. I gave him my incredible hulk pose after I did that... Pretty funny ####!


----------



## [email protected]

*Tired*

Last night I swapped the engine outa my chipper and put a larger one in it. Went from a 25 to a 30 hp. Took til midnite last nite. up at 6 and dead wooded 12 trees, split 25 large rounds for the HO, chipped some branches, works great!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Well, guess this week was a bit of a stump-a-thon! Good week for it, cold, windy and crappy to do much else! Did 16 this morning, then the owner was so happy, and asked to remove a couple 30' pines, straight drop into his back 40, then do the stumps! Has more work for me in the future, got that done by 11, looked and booked 2 jobs after that! This keeps up I am going to have to hire another guy!



I don't know which is funner: a chipping party or a stumpathon... or just dropping a bunch of sticks and walking away.


----------



## treemandan

[email protected] said:


> Last night I swapped the engine outa my chipper and put a larger one in it. Went from a 25 to a 30 hp. Took til midnite last nite. up at 6 and dead wooded 12 trees, split 25 large rounds for the HO, chipped some branches, works great!:msp_biggrin:


 


I was about to be impressed then realized it was only a 65 so now I am thinking why it took more than an hour.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I helped the university arborists with a kids climb at the arboretum. It amazes me how much the kids enjoy that. Great day.


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> I needed another large portawrap so I thought I would make one instead of paying $120
> 
> The metal cost me $5 and a few hours of labor. Im going to make a small portawrap today
> since I have the day off...I hope it turns out as good as the large one, bending the 3/4inch bail was tuff,
> got lucky it lined up. Im going to smooth out the welds a bit so it dosent fray the rope, then sand blast it.




I think you need to grind the welds clean and add another bead. That is how the store bought one is made I think, you can see their weld is higher.


----------



## treemandan

Ran into one of my old " lets try to kill ourselves" buddies on my home today. You know what I mean when the converation goes like:

Remember the time we got arrested?

Remember when we were stickin half sticks in the gas tanks of wrecked cars on Kelly Drive? Did Justin's eyebrows grow back.

Remember when we had the truck parked ontop of the campfire?

Remember when we drove up the Art museum stairs?


Remember that rental car we had 6 feet off the ground?


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> Ran into one of my old " lets try to kill ourselves" buddies on my home today. You know what I mean when the converation goes like:
> 
> Remember the time we got arrested?
> 
> Remember when we were stickin half sticks in the gas tanks of wrecked cars on Kelly Drive? Did Justin's eyebrows grow back.
> 
> Remember when we had the truck parked ontop of the campfire?
> 
> Remember when we drove up the Art museum stairs?
> 
> 
> Remember that rental car we had 6 feet off the ground?



Danno, that there is some funny S$%$!!! Beats my stumpathon I guess! Did that really happen? Yeah I think i know!:msp_wink:


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> I think you need to grind the welds clean and add another bead. That is how the store bought one is made I think, you can see their weld is higher.



Good eye, got your beer goggles on yet?


----------



## TreeAce

I like removals on Fridays. Although this tree was scheduled for last Monday but the wind postponed it till today. Everything went very good. Almost a near perfect day. Except for the part when all three guys on the ground had a hell of a time figuring out how to attach the rope grab that goes with the block n tackle. I think they tried every possible combination till it worked. I would thought it was a rubics cube by how long it took. I thought my main groundie new how to do it. And then a guy didn't screw the fuel cap on my 660. I was cutting up log by then but it still made me kinda mad. My fav arbor wear pants to. The three washes in a row did the trick I think. This tree was pretty darn tall. 150 feet of rope wasn't getting it for most of the tree. View attachment 235899
View attachment 235900
View attachment 235901
View attachment 235902


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> I like removals on Fridays. Although this tree was scheduled for last Monday but the wind postponed it till today. Everything went very good. Almost a near perfect day. Except for the part when all three guys on the ground had a hell of a time figuring out how to attach the rope grab that goes with the block n tackle. I think they tried every possible combination till it worked. I would thought it was a rubics cube by how long it took. I thought my main groundie new how to do it. And then a guy didn't screw the fuel cap on my 660. I was cutting up log by then but it still made me kinda mad. My fav arbor wear pants to. The three washes in a row did the trick I think. This tree was pretty darn tall. 150 feet of rope wasn't getting it for most of the tree. View attachment 235899
> View attachment 235900
> View attachment 235901
> View attachment 235902



I had a "Pfft...whatever" moment till I saw the third pic. Badass tree. Good job.


----------



## Blakesmaster

And I definitely agree with Friday removals. Great way to finish off the week. This ####er is scheduled for next Friday...in front of my new house. Lol, there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## since16

Blakesmaster said:


> And I definitely agree with Friday removals. Great way to finish off the week. This ####er is scheduled for next Friday...in front of my new house. Lol, there goes the neighborhood!



That tree looks ready to b euthanized good luck.


----------



## derwoodii

Got to go for a bit of drive down the coast and home with a 69 mustang :msp_biggrin:













still left hand drive makes intresting as we are upside down and wrong side of road down here


----------



## [email protected]

*Hmmm...*



treemandan said:


> I was about to be impressed then realized it was only a 65 so now I am thinking why it took more than an hour.:msp_biggrin:



Hmmm... Let me see, 6 busted bolts, drill out and retap, wire-in new wiring (no internal switch panel), new engine had different sized shaft tapered bushing didn't fit, drove to after hours parts depot at 10:30, belts were smoked, got them as well, engage tensioner spring broken too...thought I did alright!LOL


----------



## [email protected]

*Cool!*



derwoodii said:


> Got to go for a bit of drive down the coast and home with a 69 mustang :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still left hand drive makes intresting as we are upside down and wrong side of road down here


Hey, reminds me of my '73 Mach I, not the same car  but still cool...


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> And I definitely agree with Friday removals. Great way to finish off the week. This ####er is scheduled for next Friday...in front of my new house. Lol, there goes the neighborhood!



That thing is hideous! Good on you for putting it out of its misery!!

Pretty stately looking front porch you got goin on there.. pillars and all!! I'm impressed. 

Gotta climb a 75' concolor fir today (pretty sure that's What it is) for some new Yorker. They're coming in from the city. They wont let me start till 10:00, when they get there. That's alright, they can watch me make $1200 in like three hours when they get here. Lol.


----------



## superjunior

last year we trimmed this red oak and river birch. A few days ago in the high winds a big section of the oak blew out and was hung up in the birch


----------



## superjunior

I put a couple straps on the brush end to lift it out of the birch and tied the but off so it wouldn't swing down when being lifted up. Just a little bark holding the but and a whole bunch of wires just under this whole mess


----------



## superjunior

besides a few small broken limbs the birch is going to be just fine. Unfortunatly the oak will never be the same


----------



## Toddppm

Nasty tear out. 
I'm waiting to hear on one that a branch about that big broke out of an Oak at a customers house from about 70 ft. up the other day. Kind of feel bad for them as we've been taking out 3-4 huge dead + dying Oaks a year for the last few years there and it's not a very big yard! This one I told them last fall should be cut back and lightened up cause most of it hangs over the house with the main branches almost 2/3 the size of the trunk and all at the top way over the roof. At least the branch that broke was on the opposite side this time.


----------



## TreeAce

Blakesmaster said:


> I had a "Pfft...whatever" moment till I saw the third pic. Badass tree. Good job.


Thanks. Pictures generally dont do a tree the justice they often deserve. I had some other pictures but i really thought they made the thing seem small. It really wasnt a hard tree at all but it was pretty darn tall. Higher than I normally need to go. I figure the pictures are AS worthy, IMHO. Looks like you have a fun removal coming up! Get pictures when you do it if you can. Nice looking crib you got there to!


----------



## treeman82

Nothing super wonderful just watched Dopey work on a crap job. Lots of vines to pull, cut and chip again.. plenty of PI in there for him to bring home. Because I am a nice guy I let him load all the wood on the truck by himself too. Took down 3 maple trees at one house which made for 1/2 a load of chips and 3/4 of a load of wood. Really treated him like dirt over there. Then we went to another job, just a chipping job to finish the day... backed up as close as I could, showed him the brush pilew that were down the hill behind the house and walked away. Went down the road to talk with a friend, spoke with a new client, and saw the stain from the oil the other day. Came back to help him actually chip the brush, then sat down and watched him rake up all the mess all by himself.

Looked at a job this morning with a guy for a cheap SOB... hope I don't have to do it. Got a couple of nice jobs this afternoon, nothing crazy, but good pay... cleaning up some storm debris at one house, and taking down some small trees at another. Also experienced a drive-by screaming from a regular. Sent them a proposal last weekend for air spading 4 red oaks in their property plus a sugar maple, never heard back... then today they drive up to me in their SUV and she screams at me wanting to know why the work hasn't been done yet :msp_confused: Oh well, get started there on Wednesday.


----------



## deevo

Well, went up to our lake this morning to look at a few jobs, boat wasn't running good last week, so I took off the water separator filter, drained it (they didn't have a new one at my local marine store), put it back on, put in some conditioner, ran good. Got half way across and boats running rough, took off the air breather, chokes stuck. It has an electric choke and once warm its supposed to release the coil to normal position, well it didn't. Had to stick a bottle cap from the conditioner to keep it in the released position. We had a new alternator put in a few weeks ago, and it turns out they connected the wrong wire back up to the choke!!! That's after I got all pissed off and called the mechanic on how crappy it was running after paying him for a tune up and new alternator! Aside from that, got the jobs I looked at today! Only good news I guess. Didn't make it to 3 others because I was farting around with the boat when we got back to the marina!


----------



## tree MDS

OMG is it lame around here lately! I actually just considered starting a thread entitled "Come back Lardfingers.. we miss ya"! That's when you know it's bad!!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> OMG is it lame around here lately! I actually just considered starting a thread entitled "Come back Lardfingers.. we miss ya"! That's when you know it's bad!!



:msp_laugh:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> OMG is it lame around here lately! I actually just considered starting a thread entitled "Come back Lardfingers.. we miss ya"! That's when you know it's bad!!



Got a big crane job Tuesday, 3 euc's over a clubhouse and pool. I just don't know how to make pic's come up on here.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Got a big crane job Tuesday, 3 euc's over a clubhouse and pool. I just don't know how to make pic's come up on here.
> Jeff



Sounds cool. I gave up on getting pics to show up in the post (after they switched it up on me like ten times). I do them right from my phone now. At least you actually have to be a member to open them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Sounds cool. I gave up on getting pics to show up in the post (after they switched it up on me like ten times). I do them right from my phone now. At least you actually have to be a member to open them.



Yeah, I gave up too, that is why I put our FB link in my sig.
These are the euc's that I posted the fungi pic's. 
217' of stick for a day and a half. 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Photobucket is pretty good for storing and posting pics. It's a free hosting site at photobucket.com. The great thing about it is you can upload pics from your phone or any other device and have all your pics in one convenient location and can copy and paste the image code, HTML code or a direct link from any device without having to have the pic stored on your PC, phone, iPad or whatever. You can even upload vids there but they don't give you much space for that. Short clips work OK.

That's where I have been Uploading and storing pics for years.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Photobucket is pretty good for storing and posting pics. It's a free hosting site at photobucket.com. The great thing about it is you can upload pics from your phone or any other device and have all your pics in one convenient location and can copy and paste the image code, HTML code or a direct link from any device without having to have the pic stored on your PC, phone, iPad or whatever. You can even upload vids there but they don't give you much space for that. Short clips work OK.
> 
> That's where I have been Uploading and storing pics for years.



me too


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I gave up too, that is why I put our FB link in my sig.
> These are the euc's that I posted the fungi pic's.
> 217' of stick for a day and a half.
> Jeff



I remember that one.. weren't you thinking manual climb at first? 

That's a lot of stick!! Are you going to be riding the ball??


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I remember that one.. weren't you thinking manual climb at first?
> 
> That's a lot of stick!! Are you going to be riding the ball??



Now it is three euc's. Yeah, manually, but too time consuming being behind the clubhouse and pool. I won't be riding, one of my guy's will. Doing it tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I gave up too, that is why I put our FB link in my sig.
> 
> Jeff



X2. Every time I would try, it would say the file is to big, I would go in and re size it, then the upload would freeze and I would have to start over. Was told it was my PC, but everything else, on other sites, work fine. Then I see other guys post all the time, easily, so who knows! I kinda think it has to do with my server or service, maybe both.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Should be easy day, workin across the street from my house! Removing a spruce and pruning a ash and locust.


----------



## deevo

Did three small jobs all in a block of each other today.... done by noon, all wood and chips stayed ats.......easy $1500 hundo! Cleaning and sharpening saws, may have a nap before dinner! Got some good ones lined up for the rest of the week as well!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> Should be easy day, workin across the street from my house! Removing a spruce and pruning a ash and locust.



Those sure are nice for fuel and travel time savings, doesn't give ya much time for breakfast though. I always eat in the truck on the way to the job in the morning lol


----------



## tree MDS

Stubs is coming along nicely.. very pleased with the paint, actually!!
View attachment 236342


----------



## Toddppm

Lookin sharp! 
Is that truck under cdl?


----------



## superjunior

that 4x4 does look bad azz


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Took down a storm damaged codom red maple, a lot of rigging. No pics or vids though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Stubs looks schweeet! Love that color!

It was a interesting day, we where set up across the street when another service came rolling down. Lots of history between me and the owner, not good either. They went down to my neighbor, who had a tree go down in her back yard. They had one a last year, a big one, that I took out. This lady is a trip, she is slightly autistic, so dealing with her can be hard. I looked after her dad before he went into a home (Marine thing). This summer her dog attacked my cat in my yard and I kicked the crap out of it and was really pissed at her for letting him run around the hood, so when this tree came down, of course all the peeps on the street told me. I said no. Not dealing with her anymore. So, these guys that show, I am sure where thinking they got one from me!, had to laugh, as I am sure, that now, after dealing with her, they understand why I was not down there. It was one of those "good luck with that" deals, lol. The thing that made me wonder tho, is that it was a small tree, but took them all day, they don't do very good work but can get the job done, so I imagine that they where getting bugged by her all day! It would have taken me 2-3 hours to do that job. I was watching them chip, they took off their PPE while chipping. Even took off their safety glasses.Guess they haven't had to dig any wood out of their eyes yet.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Lookin sharp!
> Is that truck under cdl?



I wish. That truck is 31k. At least my chip truck is under cdl.. wasn't about to be saddled with two cdl rigs! Lol, I have enough problems as it is!!

Oh, and thanks guys..


----------



## no tree to big

today we were back out on our muni gig we start setting up for this little ash and this old tree huger guy with huge pork chop sideburns comes out taking pictures of the tree the trucks... after we finally get him shoed outa the way we get started piece comes down we slice it up for the chipper and this guy is back in the street picking up little sticks and leaves from the tree we kick him out of the street again and he takes them home next piece he's frikin back get that cleaned up and were waiting on the bucket guy to do something, dude is back in the street its now to the point I'm about to tie this guy to the tree across the street(the asking nice is over) me" sir can you please stand on the side walk across the street" him "but there's nothing coming down" me" I don't care sidewalk now or I'm calling the cops now get back please" all as I'm physically shoeing him away. next piece he's back again so I walk to the truck with a very pissed off look on my face and grab my co. phone and start to fake dial dude takes off, I cant even make an outside call from it just Nextel to Nextel, but he comes back and a cop just happened to roll through our road block dude freaks out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I gave up too, that is why I put our FB link in my sig.
> These are the euc's that I posted the fungi pic's.
> 217' of stick for a day and a half.
> Jeff



Just what is it that stops us from going to FB and completely ####ing with you?


----------



## Kottonwood

tree MDS said:


> Stubs is coming along nicely.. very pleased with the paint, actually!!
> View attachment 236342



That's a nice truck


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Just what is it that stops us from going to FB and completely ####ing with you?



I guess I have faith in you guys and dont want to believe you would do that. We have clients and friends and so on, so why would you go out of your way to do something like that? You are joking right? If you want to #### with me, do it here! Besides, I am the administrator.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Actually, I am gonna post them there now.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

had to fix my 05 trucks seat. Some of the welds broke by the electronic adjuster screws. The dang thing would rock back and fourth when braking and acelerating.











I got a 50 gal lesco brand skid sprayer for sale. It has a hanney reel, 300' hose, and a lesco tree gun with adjustable nozzle. Asking $900 obo.


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> Just what is it that stops us from going to FB and completely ####ing with you?



Absolutely nothing... I do it all the time! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Had to enlist a little help today:







Lol, that is my 90 YO client. I took that pick and told him I'd give it to him to tell his kids that he cut down the tree. Great guy. My type of client. Very interesting guy.

I spent a long day slinging the 660 around and moving big wood. I have been doing just the climbing and have had a crew following me on the clean up but they are behind. One of them had to go to the doc today and I had to go out and help with the clean up to get them caught up. Ground work sucks! I didn't get in til dark again and I'm exhausted.

Anyway, it has put me behind. I have work coming in from every direction and need to get caught up. Just had a large bid from one of my HOA's come in tonight and still have a ####load of jobs to get to and a bunch more I have not even been to look at yet. Had 5 requests for estimates today... Probably going to have to hire a climber and get another crew rolling this Summer. Either that or hire a sub. Great to see the economy and work coming back here.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess I have faith in you guys and dont want to believe you would do that. We have clients and friends and so on, so why would you go out of your way to do something like that? You are joking right? If you want to #### with me, do it here! Besides, I am the administrator.
> Jeff



Administrator of what?


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Absolutely nothing... I do it all the time! :hmm3grin2orange:



Tee hee.


----------



## squad143

It's been a loooong week (I know it's only Tuesday, but when you work 7 days a week you lose track of time). Had a few 12 & 14 hr days.

Today we finished removing the remainder (2 full trailer loads, about 8 Tons) of the wood from two city jobs (3 Manitoba Maples and a Silver Maple). Tomorrow I have another tree company (friend of a friend) grinding the stumps and I'll clean them up on Thursday.

My main ground guy had to have a few days off and were training two new guys. Made for some interesting last couple of days. Guys are eager though and have the right attitude. Been too hectic to take pics.

Had to have one of my guys up north clear some wind blown trees off driveways on the weekend. I'll clean those up the next time I'm up there.

Good to see everyone on here is busy.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> had to fix my 05 trucks seat. Some of the welds broke by the electronic adjuster screws. The dang thing would rock back and fourth when braking and acelerating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 50 gal lesco brand skid sprayer for sale. It has a hanney reel, 300' hose, and a lesco tree gun with adjustable nozzle. Asking $900 obo.



Ford or dodge there lizard lips?...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Administrator of what?



Of this Dopey. Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook , My wife don't support me!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Just what is it that stops us from going to FB and completely ####ing with you?



Before I crash for the nite, I was just wondering if you have heard of a comma, (,).
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree md said:


> Had to enlist a little help today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that is my 90 YO client. I took that pick and told him I'd give it to him to tell his kids that he cut down the tree. Great guy. My type of client. Very interesting guy.
> 
> I spent a long day slinging the 660 around and moving big wood. I have been doing just the climbing and have had a crew following me on the clean up but they are behind. One of them had to go to the doc today and I had to go out and help with the clean up to get them caught up. Ground work sucks! I didn't get in til dark again and I'm exhausted.
> 
> Anyway, it has put me behind. I have work coming in from every direction and need to get caught up. Just had a large bid from one of my HOA's come in tonight and still have a ####load of jobs to get to and a bunch more I have not even been to look at yet. Had 5 requests for estimates today... Probably going to have to hire a climber and get another crew rolling this Summer. Either that or hire a sub. Great to see the economy and work coming back here.



You fooled me, thought you and tree vet teamed up on a job. Whats with guys these days going to the doctor all the time. Seen the doctor twice in 35 years, once when I was born and the other when I tore my eye lid in two. Shoulda gone a few years back but my roomates penicillin took care of that,damn skanks.
Careful talikin about the economy, its like talkin about the weather. The moment you mention the sunshine and leave the rain gear at home, it rains.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> Ford or dodge there lizard lips?...



Lizard lips???????????

its a dodge.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Lizard lips???????????
> 
> its a dodge.



The Florida, lizard, beard thing lol. 

I may be interested in that sprayer. what kinda engine on that?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

its a 4.0 horse kawasaski. I am only getting rid of it because i have 2 of them.


----------



## tree MDS

Just got a couple little things left to tweak, but pretty much done. Not bad for a two week turnaround.

View attachment 236611


----------



## tree MDS

I never expected the cab to come out this good for $2350..
View attachment 236614


----------



## tree md

TCB today. I gotta get caught up on estimates, take a saw into the shop amd order fertilizer for a job... Love it when it's time to order fertilizer. The girl I order it from is so fricking hot!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Nice job MDS, Nice truck, now your whole fleet looks great, better than new,





Did you move the head lights because of the hight, or the bumper, or just not back in yet?
Paul


----------



## tree MDS

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Nice job MDS, Nice truck, now your whole fleet looks great, better than new,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you move the head lights because of the hight, or the bumper, or just not back in yet?
> Paul



The headlights came blacked out like that. I think its a legal issue, due to the height.


----------



## Grace Tree

tree md said:


> TCB today. I gotta get caught up on estimates, take a saw into the shop amd order fertilizer for a job... Love it when it's time to order fertilizer. The girl I order it from is so fricking hot!


Camera busted? Make up some lie about it being tree related and give us some pics.
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stubbs looks ####in' ANGRY! Nice job, bro.


----------



## [email protected]

*Lol*



jefflovstrom said:


> I guess I have faith in you guys and dont want to believe you would do that. We have clients and friends and so on, so why would you go out of your way to do something like that? You are joking right? If you want to #### with me, do it here! Besides, I am the administrator.
> Jeff



opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

[email protected] said:


> opcorn:opcorn:



:cool2:
The job is done.
Jeff


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Nice job Jeff!

I took down another dead elm and 2 Scots pines. All wood stayed.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Of this Dopey. Urban Tree Care, Inc. - Local Business | Facebook , My wife don't support me!
> Jeff



Neither does mine. Dammit!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> The headlights came blacked out like that. I think its a legal issue, due to the height.



only thing that truck is missing is a pair of rubber nuts hanging off the bumper lol..

looks good mds


----------



## treemandan

superjunior said:


> only thing that truck is missing is a pair of rubber nuts hanging off the bumper lol..
> 
> looks good mds





I know, some redneck's got themsefs ah ferbyfer


----------



## tree md

Got an emergency job to do in the morning. New construction. Dead Oak with absolutely nothing around it. There are new gas, electric and water lines underneath it and they are shallow because they have not back filled the lot yet. They breeched a gas line today trying to push it over with a dozer and had to have the fire department out there. Gonna have to rope everything but it's a medium tree and still sturdy. Builder said he needs it out yesterday. He is behind and needs to put a driveway in where the tree is located. I charged my emergency rate and he didn't bat an eye.

Sold two others besides that. Both nice jobs. Still have two more estimates to get to.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Got an emergency job to do in the morning. New construction. Dead Oak with absolutely nothing around it. There are new gas, electric and water lines underneath it and they are shallow because they have not back filled the lot yet. They breeched a gas line today trying to push it over with a dozer and had to have the fire department out there. Gonna have to rope everything but it's a medium tree and still sturdy. Builder said he needs it out yesterday. He is behind and needs to put a driveway in where the tree is located. I charged my emergency rate and he didn't bat an eye.
> 
> Sold two others besides that. Both nice jobs. Still have two more estimates to get to.





Those builders have it tough, there they are trying to build a new house and all the sudden a dead oak tree pops out of of nowhere and they are notorious for doing so right smack ontop of the last thing that was built. 
Really though, who is in charge of watching these guys? I mean someone there has to have the sense to see that the tree needs to come down first. No?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

tree md said:


> Got an emergency job to do in the morning. New construction. Dead Oak with absolutely nothing around it. There are new gas, electric and water lines underneath it and they are shallow because they have not back filled the lot yet. They breeched a gas line today trying to push it over with a dozer and had to have the fire department out there. Gonna have to rope everything but it's a medium tree and still sturdy. Builder said he needs it out yesterday. He is behind and needs to put a driveway in where the tree is located. I charged my emergency rate and he didn't bat an eye.
> 
> Sold two others besides that. Both nice jobs. Still have two more estimates to get to.



I think the builders are all a$$ backwards when it comes to tree work, I get a lot of high end referals from a landscape archatech and he always has all this new high end landscaping done, then calls me to do the trees, have to piece every thing down and do major damage control way to late, the builders tear the sh!t out of the trees compaction, mecanical damage then call the Arborist last after the trees are shot and all the money is spent on peblestone drives, sprinklers, pools,and landscaping then they want to scimp on the main reason they bought the lot, The Trees, would have been better off building on stripped lot then planting new,
Paul


----------



## tree md

Sad thing is, it was the only tree on the lot... Probably a quarter million dollar home in a huge development and when I say huge I am talking square miles huge. they have really just scratched the surface as far as starting to build. 278 homes and it's not even a fraction of what is to be developed. Nice water but hardly a tree in sight in the entire development. I would not want to live there. I got to have trees.

I worked metro Atlanta during the building boom of the 90's. They were building whole developments at a time. It never failed, about 2-3 years after construction was finished the trees would start dying back from construction damage... About the same time that the builder's warranties would be expiring for landscape. Never a shortage of work in those neighborhoods.


----------



## sgreanbeans

My brother is a big shot builder and he is brain dead when it comes to landscape and trees.............as all builders are! Waits until a 700,000 condo is built, before taking out the monster oaks, towering over it, with a freshly destroyed root system. I would argue with him about his lots, which trees should go, how to protect the ones he wanted, then I would show, and the trees we wanted to keep, would have pallets of brick and shingles with machine tracks inside the protection zone I had taped off :bang:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Didnt do jack yesterday, rained most of the mourning, same today, everything is saturated, cant walk in a yard with out pushing up mud. We did get the place mowed last night.............yay.


----------



## treeman82

Procrastinating about leaving the house right now. Spent 6.5 straight hours running the air spade yesterday, gave it to Dopey for an hour, and then got back on it for about another 2. Have to go back today and spend another ~4 hrs with it to finish this job... in the rain.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> It's been a loooong week (I know it's only Tuesday, but when you work 7 days a week you lose track of time). Had a few 12 & 14 hr days.
> 
> Today we finished removing the remainder (2 full trailer loads, about 8 Tons) of the wood from two city jobs (3 Manitoba Maples and a Silver Maple). Tomorrow I have another tree company (friend of a friend) grinding the stumps and I'll clean them up on Thursday.
> 
> My main ground guy had to have a few days off and were training two new guys. Made for some interesting last couple of days. Guys are eager though and have the right attitude. Been too hectic to take pics.
> 
> Had to have one of my guys up north clear some wind blown trees off driveways on the weekend. I'll clean those up the next time I'm up there.
> 
> Good to see everyone on here is busy.



Yeah good to hear Chuck! April was insanely busy! May is off to an awesome start as well! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NCTREE

Cooking some hot italian sausage and listen too...

[video=youtube_share;XGmuq-i7cpE]http://youtu.be/XGmuq-i7cpE[/video]


----------



## tree md

Things are going really well. I am ahead of schedule for a change. More work than I can get to right now.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Jim Cantori just talked about my home town, I feel famous. :msp_tongue: We have a tornado headin this way, but will prob break up. Raining like a mofo.


----------



## tree md

Just had a new YP ad come out... No matter how many times I see myself in print or hear my name on air it still makes me feel famous...


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Jim Cantori just talked about my home town, I feel famous. :msp_tongue: We have a tornado headin this way, but will prob break up. Raining like a mofo.




Jim sound's like a good guy!


:msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_ton
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

went from 2 weeks backed up to over a month, within a few days.. Took a little gamble with marketing and it worked, maybe too good? Silly season is here and phone is blowing up. Tree work is easy. now to juggle it all, deal with impatient clients and keep my sanity is the hard part


----------



## treeman82

Finished my vertical mulching job today, wound up with just enough compost to get everything done and not have any leftover. 6 yards of compost down the holes.


----------



## Grace Tree

tree md said:


> Just had a new YP ad come out... No matter how many times I see myself in print or hear my name on air it still makes me feel famous...


The Jerk (5/10) Movie CLIP - Navin's in Print! (1979) HD - YouTube


----------



## tree md

Small Wood said:


> The Jerk (5/10) Movie CLIP - Navin's in Print! (1979) HD - YouTube



I found my special purpose!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, so........these storms, whatEVA, can't touch this (cue the music). We have a Shaman Priest that sits on the outskirts of town and wards off any bad weather. Each and every time we are threatened with a major storm or tornado, it tears all kinds of stuff up on the way, gets to a certain point, just out side of town and breaks in half and goes around. I wonder if it has something to do with the terrain around here. We are in a "valley" but a very shallow one, along the river. I dunno, its weird. Got some wickaaaaaad lighting footage tho.
Ground is at field capacity and they are calling for a lot more rain and then some more high wind storms tonight. Think we will see some uprooting. 
Have been keeping a close eye on how everything is growing, after the weird warm winter/early spring. Its May 4th and my little 3" locust already has almost a foot of new growth. 

Soaked soil, hi wind, above average growth, opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

Glad to hear a lot of you are so busy. I've been experiencing a nasty little slow spell. Strange for this time of year, and something I never saw coming. Oh well, continue onward and just hope for the best. I think it's probably gonna explode once the weather breaks again (hopefully). At least I had the time to get the bucket done..

Did a nice little climber yesterday anyway. I had fogotten how much fun climbing is, and how good I am at it. I actually hope there are more climbing jobs this year. It just feels so right to be in a tree making the cuts happen, and figuring out the rigging.


----------



## tree MDS

Then this morning I hear about this moron that started his own "tree service". I didn't even think the guy could climb (not sure if he can). I think they just have a pickup. I guess they bring all their brush to the dump and pay like $10 a yard to get rid of it. I hear the guy claims they're "real busy". my buddy was like "I'm thinking, of course you're busy, it takes you forever to do a job"! Morons. Humourous indeed. Welcome to the tree service!


----------



## treeman82

Little bit of a slow start here as well, I think it may have something to do with all the work we had this winter. Put a bid in last night on this one elm tree that I looked at with a friend last week... $12,000... told the lady before I even gave the quote that I would not be the lowest. She got a couple of other quotes, the lowest being $6,000 from the local upscale hacker... and the rest were between the two of us I gather.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Little bit of a slow start here as well, I think it may have something to do with all the work we had this winter. Put a bid in last night on this one elm tree that I looked at with a friend last week... $12,000... told the lady before I even gave the quote that I would not be the lowest. She got a couple of other quotes, the lowest being $6,000 from the local upscale hacker... and the rest were between the two of us I gather.



How many days did you figure a 12k tree for? Lol. Up here, in my market, all a person has to do is keep calling, eventually some dumb SOB will do it for next to nothing! I have a good rep, and like to think I do awesome work, but that doesn't guarantee ####. I have a love/hate thing going on with this business. Right now I got the hate!! :angry2:

Oh well, at least most everything is payed off. This is why I jumped on paying off my bucket the first chance I got.. can't count on anything in the tree business. At least that's the way it seems to me..


----------



## treeman82

1 long day with a 120, and then haul the wood out the following. Figure over 2K for disposal between hauling and dump fees, roughly 6 for the crane, bunch of guys on the ground, chipper, 2 chip trucks.... maybe 15 yards of chips? Laterals are so big that only the ends could go through the chipper anyways... most of it would be going to the dump in logs. 

My buddy has a 77' bucket, he said he could hit the bulk of the tree from the driveway, but would still have to climb out for some of it, and would take him probably 2 - 3 days just to get it on the ground and chipped.... then you would still have to get the wood out somehow across the brand new septic system. 40"~ DBH elm should be fun.


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like quite a project treeman! I would have liked to have had the chance to bid on that ####er!!


----------



## no tree to big

treeman82 said:


> 1 long day with a 120, and then haul the wood out the following. Figure over 2K for disposal between hauling and dump fees, roughly 6 for the crane, bunch of guys on the ground, chipper, 2 chip trucks.... maybe 15 yards of chips? Laterals are so big that only the ends could go through the chipper anyways... most of it would be going to the dump in logs.
> 
> My buddy has a 77' bucket, he said he could hit the bulk of the tree from the driveway, but would still have to climb out for some of it, and would take him probably 2 - 3 days just to get it on the ground and chipped.... then you would still have to get the wood out somehow across the brand new septic system. 40"~ DBH elm should be fun.



you got pics of this thing? 2-3 days with a bucket? I dont think they make trees that big


----------



## Pelorus

Dismantled two maples in a View attachment 236929
View attachment 236930
trailer park this morning - first time using a crane in many years. Owner/Operator is a really decent guy; obviously not his first rodeo.


----------



## no tree to big

all ya'll talking about being busy suck, its pretty dead right now for both me and the co. I work for. the only response to one of my adds in the last week and a half was some guy wanting his gutters cleaned he thought since his ladder was to short he would see if I would climb up on his roof and clean his gutters for 30 bucks damn stupid people, not like I'm advertising an all around service the add he replied to pretty much said I cut down trees and I'd like to the opportunity to offer you a price for your project. I shoulda said I'd do it and set a rope over the roof and start gaffing up the wall:msp_ohmy:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Then this morning I hear about this moron that started his own "tree service". I didn't even think the guy could climb (not sure if he can). I think they just have a pickup. I guess they bring all their brush to the dump and pay like $10 a yard to get rid of it. I hear the guy claims they're "real busy". my buddy was like "I'm thinking, of course you're busy, it takes you forever to do a job"! Morons. Humourous indeed. Welcome to the tree service!




Good for them. They ask, they get. Boy are they in fer it. 1 big ornery bush gonna keep em busy all day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not enough hours in the day or day's in the week, busy.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

no tree to big said:


> you got pics of this thing? 2-3 days with a bucket? I dont think they make trees that big[/QUOTE
> 
> I will have to see what I can do about that over the weekend.


----------



## Kottonwood

treeman82 said:


> 1 long day with a 120, and then haul the wood out the following. Figure over 2K for disposal between hauling and dump fees, roughly 6 for the crane, bunch of guys on the ground, chipper, 2 chip trucks.... maybe 15 yards of chips? Laterals are so big that only the ends could go through the chipper anyways... most of it would be going to the dump in logs.
> 
> My buddy has a 77' bucket, he said he could hit the bulk of the tree from the driveway, but would still have to climb out for some of it, and would take him probably 2 - 3 days just to get it on the ground and chipped.... then you would still have to get the wood out somehow across the brand new septic system. 40"~ DBH elm should be fun.



wow.... a 12k tree, I gotta see that. Bet I could do it for six and bank on it. What is the base diameter and spread of this thing?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Getting ready to head to the ISA PennDel chapters tree climbing championships. Picking up NCTREE and Treemandan on the way. Should be a fun day.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Good for them. They ask, they get. Boy are they in fer it. 1 big ornery bush gonna keep em busy all day.



Lol. Last year I pruned a jap maple, and we threw the brush in the Toyota (driveway was too small for chip truck). I think the dump charged either $10, or maybe $15 bucks. That was an ornamental prune. I can't imagine underbidding takedowns like that.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I'm not all that busy. I work for a couple weeks and then it's slow for a week or so. Usually I'm backed up a couple months by now.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Not enough hours in the day or day's in the week, busy.
> Jeff



Thats exactly how I feel! This has been the busiest I have ever been. I never would of thought i would be telling clients it will be about three weeks. I get my book out and write them up and have them sign it and they are all fine with it.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> I'm not all that busy. I work for a couple weeks and then it's slow for a week or so. Usually I'm backed up a couple months by now.



Lets just hope it's a temporary thing and not a sign of the times. 

My goal is to get myself completely (well, mostly) out of debt this year. I don't see it happening at this rate. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeman75

I have a couple goals this year too. I need to get monied back up so I can put a chunk down on a log loader. I also need to have my website redone, its hard to find the time to do it. But my goal to day is to fill a fish basket with crappie and bass!


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I have a couple goals this year too. I need to get monied back up so I can put a chunk down on a log loader. I also need to have my website redone, its hard to find the time to do it. But my goal to day is to fill a fish basket with crappie and bass!



What, like a log trailer? Those things are pretty sweet. The CDL thing is a turn off for me though. 

Careful with that Porks! I know someone that rolled that same machine on a golf course here in town. It must not be all that hard.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> What, like a log trailer? Those things are pretty sweet. The CDL thing is a turn off for me though.
> 
> Careful with that Porks! I know someone that rolled that same machine on a golf course here in town. It must not be all that hard.



A log loader truck.2001 International Grapple Peterson TL3 : Log Loaders / Knucklebooms


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> A log loader truck.2001 International Grapple Peterson TL3 : Log Loaders / Knucklebooms



Those things are really sweet! Even better would be the kind with a removable top, that folds up behind the cab. Big money item there, though. You're probably looking at 60k, for one like I mentioned, I would think.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sitting drawling I mean eating at hooters after watching the tree comp.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> I have a couple goals this year too. I need to get monied back up so I can put a chunk down on a log loader. I also need to have my website redone, its hard to find the time to do it. But my goal to day is to fill a fish basket with crappie and bass!



you'll love having a loader, but since you have a mini and dump already it wont be as big of a jump from hand loading logs. if you are considering one of the smaller ones like you linked I would recommend going a bit bigger get one with a tandem and maybe a 30yd box on it. I don't know how many trees you do a day or how big but having a bigger loader is always nice when your trying to fill it with 48"+ logs and it allows you to brush load more/easier if you don't want to chip or if your chipper goes down


----------



## treeman75

no tree to big said:


> you'll love having a loader, but since you have a mini and dump already it wont be as big of a jump from hand loading logs. if you are considering one of the smaller ones like you linked I would recommend going a bit bigger get one with a tandem and maybe a 30yd box on it. I don't know how many trees you do a day or how big but having a bigger loader is always nice when your trying to fill it with 48"+ logs and it allows you to brush load more/easier if you don't want to chip or if your chipper goes down



Around here the ones with single axle loaders get picked up for being over weight. I will probably get one with a tandem. I will probably wait till fall or winter to start looking. With the bigger bucket I just bought I am already doing alot more bigger trees and the mini can only do so much.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Around here the ones with single axle loaders get picked up for being over weight. I will probably get one with a tandem. I will probably wait till fall or winter to start looking. With the bigger bucket I just bought I am already doing alot more bigger trees and the mini can only do so much.



depends on what kinda axles are under it. if its a 33gvw truck ya your gonna overload it super fast mine has a 14 foot body and i usually can keep it under 40k. once i go passed 40k im runnin heavy. i got a 16k front axle in mine to support the boom.

i also run a tri axle with a prentice loader but dont use it nearly as much. alot harder to get around. you can get a single axle gvw at 40k or even more im not sure what kinda axles thier putting under some of them.


----------



## treeman75

Well, my fishing trip didnt go too good. We almost get there and the tranny temp starts going way up. We stop and check it out and one of the lines that goes to tranny cooler blew off. Its some kind of a snap fitting, we screwed with it for a while but couldnt get it. Had to have it towed back to town.


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> depends on what kinda axles are under it. if its a 33gvw truck ya your gonna overload it super fast mine has a 14 foot body and i usually can keep it under 40k. once i go passed 40k im runnin heavy. i got a 16k front axle in mine to support the boom.
> 
> i also run a tri axle with a prentice loader but dont use it nearly as much. alot harder to get around. you can get a single axle gvw at 40k or even more im not sure what kinda axles thier putting under some of them.



I dont know much about the trucks but I will know all about them before I buy one. I will be asking you guys questions when I start looking.


----------



## treeman75

No fish for dinner so im smoking some chicken and my famous smoked beans.


----------



## deevo

Put some decals/stickers on my grinder today, got a whole bunch made up different sizes and stuff. Some for the trailers, and chipper and wherever the heck else I find to put em!View attachment 237020
View attachment 237021
Qualities not the best with my iphone, but oh well! Also booked a decent stump job for Monday and 2 other jobs confirmed for next week (full 5 days now). Going to Quebec the week of the 14th for 4 days for our 10th wedding anniversary, kiddies will be with my parents (yikes!) lol!


----------



## lxt

mattfr12 said:


> depends on what kinda axles are under it. if its a 33gvw truck ya your gonna overload it super fast mine has a 14 foot body and i usually can keep it under 40k. once i go passed 40k im runnin heavy. i got a 16k front axle in mine to support the boom.
> 
> i also run a tri axle with a prentice loader but dont use it nearly as much. alot harder to get around. you can get a single axle gvw at 40k or even more im not sure what kinda axles thier putting under some of them.




you better check the axle weight laws, 16K on the front is for your own benefit, you are not allowed to exceed 12k on your front axles & 34k per tandem! are you sure its a single axle at 40K? no matter what you max out at 80k unless you`re running a special permit & then you are chauffered due to over weight/oversized load!

you can be under weight but over on the axles & if you`re over 12k on the front......big fine!


LXT...........


----------



## dbl612

*axle weight*



lxt said:


> you better check the axle weight laws, 16K on the front is for your own benefit, you are not allowed to exceed 12k on your front axles & 34k per tandem! are you sure its a single axle at 40K? no matter what you max out at 80k unless you`re running a special permit & then you are chauffered due to over weight/oversized load!
> 
> you can be under weight but over on the axles & if you`re over 12k on the front......big fine!
> 
> 
> LXT...........


federal bridge formula allows up to 22.5k on front axes with proper tires, rims, axles, and spring rating and proper axle spacing.


----------



## mattfr12

lxt said:


> you better check the axle weight laws, 16K on the front is for your own benefit, you are not allowed to exceed 12k on your front axles & 34k per tandem! are you sure its a single axle at 40K? no matter what you max out at 80k unless you`re running a special permit & then you are chauffered due to over weight/oversized load!
> 
> you can be under weight but over on the axles & if you`re over 12k on the front......big fine!
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Ya it's 16k for sure crane weighs 10k with no attachments a 10k axle would last 10 minutes. It's gvw is 39k. It's inspected and registered like that. If you go on internationals website you can put a 18k front end in as an option. My front end would support around 18-20k it was 16k stock then modified for the weight of the crane.


Our bucket has a 14k front it's gvw is 35k

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ufozza


----------



## superjunior

Celebrated my 41st birthday yesterday - sinco de mayo . Fished 5 lakes right up the street from me. Lots of bass on their beds that wouldn't touch anything, but also a lot of biters - fricking crushed em. Went out with a bunch of friends last night and had a blast, wifey got us home safe god bless her - I couldn't drive. Awesome day.

Nursing a little hangover today, gonna grill up some steaks later


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Celebrated my 41st birthday yesterday - sinco de mayo . Fished 5 lakes right up the street from me. Lots of bass on their beds that wouldn't touch anything, but also a lot of biters - fricking crushed em. Went out with a bunch of friends last night and had a blast, wifey got us home safe god bless her - I couldn't drive. Awesome day.
> 
> Nursing a little hangover today, gonna grill up some steaks later



Happy birthday man!! 

You have me feeling better about myself, I'm only 39!


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Happy birthday man!!
> 
> You have me feeling better about myself, I'm only 39!



thanks man 

I still feel 39, well not at the moment lol..


----------



## tree MDS

Man this place is dead today!! 15 stalkers, and one member (me) logged in? WTF is wrong with you #####s lately?? lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I'm shy.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I'm shy.
> Jeff



Lol. I just don't have anything worth talking about going on. Lame. 

I did just notice a tree service in my area selling off some stuff on CL. They claim they're "downsizing". Two sprayers (one looked pretty nice), some cabling supplies, a 70 footer, and some other crap. I'm thinking that's not a real good sign. Sigh.. not thinking it's gonna be a very good year.


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> thanks man
> 
> I still feel 39, well not at the moment lol..



Happy Birthday man. Not to throw cold water on you but if you're 40 then you're really in your 41st year 'cause you don't start counting till you've been here 1 year. 
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

I have been just sticking to reading with alot less posting dumb #### , and noticed how slow this site is as of late , maybe thats a good thing that guys are busy working hard with little time for drama or angry typing :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeman75

I havent read anything on here worth reading are talking about for about six months.


----------



## tree md

Happy belated birthday SJ.

Had to go grind a big ass Silver Maple stump this morning and finally finished my last job for the week. Gonna take tomorrow off to take care of some business and pick up my fertilizer for my HOA job this week. I'm ready for a day off, I'm beat.

Cheated a little yesterday. Used a bucket yesterday. Had two sprawling Silvers. One removal and one prune and deadwood. Had to rope a big damaged leader from over the house on the prune. Dead tips throughout both trees. 

Anyway, the bucket was nice to use after a long week of climbing. Saved a bunch of climbing. First I have flown a bucket in 15 years. I have use of it whenever I want. Think I'll start using it more often.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Happy belated birthday SJ.
> 
> Had to go grind a big ass Silver Maple stump this morning and finally finished my last job for the week. Gonna take tomorrow off to take care of some business and pick up my fertilizer for my HOA job this week. I'm ready for a day off, I'm beat.
> 
> Cheated a little yesterday. Used a bucket yesterday. Had two sprawling Silvers. One removal and one prune and deadwood. Had to rope a big damaged leader from over the house on the prune. Dead tips throughout both trees.
> 
> Anyway, the bucket was nice to use after a long week of climbing. Saved a bunch of climbing. First I have flown a bucket in 15 years. I have use of it whenever I want. Think I'll start using it more often.



Thanks man. 

I know what your sayin about buckets. Sure are nice especially for pruning. But man they'll make ya lazy? Not afraid to admit I think I've started to become somewhat of a bucket queen.. got too dependent on it.. didn't want to get out of it and climb any more..

Got all new climbing gear over the winter and been looking forward to some old fashioned hard core climbing and been bangin out some nice technical removals. Even got my groundie exited about climbing and he is comin along nicely. We really stepped up our game this year thanks to a lot of you guys.

Yall know who you are


----------



## deevo

superjunior said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I know what your sayin about buckets. Sure are nice especially for pruning. But man they'll make ya lazy? Not afraid to admit I think I've started to become somewhat of a bucket queen.. got too dependent on it.. didn't want to get out of it and climb any more..
> 
> Got all new climbing gear over the winter and been looking forward to some old fashioned hard core climbing and been bangin out some nice technical removals. Even got my groundie exited about climbing and he is comin along nicely. We really stepped up our game this year thanks to a lot of you guys.
> 
> Yall know who you are



That's good Super! I know what you are talking about after using my ex partners bucket last year and a bit! But this years been way better without him and the bucket truck, been using a friends when I need it ($400 a day) all I have to do is filler up at the end of the end, no PITA maintenance issues and all the other stuff you guys know what goes a long with owning one! I have another climber working for me, and we've been rocking this year! I am in the market for a spider lift or towable (Biljax 5533A) Things are changing in this industry and I want to try something a bit different from the norm. Hope everyones having a good spring! I also found a guy who lives near me who just bought an older 100' national crane who I might try out when I can't get my reg guy with his 70 tn grove into some spots.


----------



## treeman82

Looked at a crap job this morning, referred it to a friend with a loader. Hung out with a buddy for a while, Sundays are BBQ day are my friend's house during the summer. Checked on my oil spill house... not sure that I want to go any further over there, the solvent that I put down did help reduce the severity of the mark, but it also started to eat away at the asphalt. Spoke with the homeowner, and I think if the mark is not gone by the end of summer I am looking at a $1,000+ sealing bill. Also got a call from a lady who owes me money for a bracing job, she has the money but the J lag that I installed apparently popped out of the anchor tree. Gonna go back for the money with a bigger lag.


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> I have been just sticking to reading with alot less posting dumb #### , and noticed how slow this site is as of late , maybe thats a good thing that guys are busy working hard with little time for drama or angry typing :msp_thumbup:



A good thing yes.. Most of us are pretty slammed right now for sure..

But kinda boring.. mds hasn't called you lardfingers in quite a while.. and your witty comebacks are just as missed.. Place was funner when yall were beatin each other up


----------



## mattfr12

Picked one off a house for AA yesterday and he shot some video of it. heres the link if you guys wanna check it out.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman82 said:


> Looked at a crap job this morning, referred it to a friend with a loader. Hung out with a buddy for a while, Sundays are BBQ day are my friend's house during the summer. Checked on my oil spill house... not sure that I want to go any further over there, the solvent that I put down did help reduce the severity of the mark, but it also started to eat away at the asphalt. Spoke with the homeowner, and I think if the mark is not gone by the end of summer I am looking at a $1,000+ sealing bill. Also got a call from a lady who owes me money for a bracing job, she has the money but the J lag that I installed apparently popped out of the anchor tree. Gonna go back for the money with a bigger lag.



how big of a drive? maybe its a market difference but around here $1000 seal is a BIG FRIKIN DRIVE could be because there are 10K mexi sealers in my area though



tree md said:


> Happy belated birthday SJ.
> 
> Had to go grind a big ass Silver Maple stump this morning and finally finished my last job for the week. Gonna take tomorrow off to take care of some business and pick up my fertilizer for my HOA job this week. I'm ready for a day off, I'm beat.
> 
> Cheated a little yesterday. Used a bucket yesterday. Had two sprawling Silvers. One removal and one prune and deadwood. Had to rope a big damaged leader from over the house on the prune. Dead tips throughout both trees.
> 
> Anyway, the bucket was nice to use after a long week of climbing. Saved a bunch of climbing. First I have flown a bucket in 15 years. I have use of it whenever I want. Think I'll start using it more often.


:msp_scared: whats with the duck tape? I think that's one piece of equipment I would not trust fixing with duck tape... and that coming from someone who worked with a crane that was held together with duck tape for a couple days while we waited on a ten dollar part :eek2:


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Picked one off a house for AA yesterday and he shot some video of it. heres the link if you guys wanna check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7NyXQUu64/



link no worky


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> link no worky




hmm just clicked it and it still works.


----------



## deevo

no tree to big said:


> how big of a drive? maybe its a market difference but around here $1000 seal is a BIG FRIKIN DRIVE could be because there are 10K mexi sealers in my area though
> 
> 
> :msp_scared: whats with the duck tape? I think that's one piece of equipment I would not trust fixing with duck tape... and that coming from someone who worked with a crane that was held together with duck tape for a couple days while we waited on a ten dollar part :eek2:



Yeah I didn't want to be the first one to point that out! Maybe he put it on to see who would question it first?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> hmm just clicked it and it still works.



K will try it again


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> Picked one off a house for AA yesterday and he shot some video of it. heres the link if you guys wanna check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7NyXQUu64/



link worked for me.

nice hard hat Matt... 
you need to get that truck lettered already at least write your number on it with a sharpie or something 

anybody else find it amusing when AA cut the one log off and the tree upended and hit the house again? or when AA almost fell down the hill when he got his saw stuck?


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> link worked for me.
> 
> nice hard hat Matt...
> you need to get that truck lettered already at least write your number on it with a sharpie or something
> 
> anybody else find it amusing when AA cut the one log off and the tree upended and hit the house again? or when AA almost fell down the hill when he got his saw stuck?



We just put our name on it. the people that call us know how to get ahold of us single back yard removals are generally not our business. we don't have any phone numbers on any of our equipment.


----------



## tree md

Not sure what the deal is with the duck tape. Not my bucket. I just get to use it anytime I want for the price of the gas it takes me to get it out there. I know that it was just inspected 
last year though. Not pretty but the price is right. I'm sure everyone's bucket here is prettier but I don't get into all of those equipment wars. I do plenty good and don't feel the need to prove anything or play the my equipment is better than yours game. I was glad to have it on that job after a long week of climbing... I may end up buying me a bucket this year.


----------



## deevo

no tree to big said:


> link worked for me.
> 
> nice hard hat Matt...
> you need to get that truck lettered already at least write your number on it with a sharpie or something
> 
> anybody else find it amusing when AA cut the one log off and the tree upended and hit the house again? or when AA almost fell down the hill when he got his saw stuck?



I think the Steiner did that damage to the tree, AA's mower deck hit it while he was cutting the grass for them!Nice PPE by the way. Really though AA is an embarassment, you might want to put your chain brake on before you almost go flying backwards and almost down the hill, how many times did AA get his saw stuck? Really?


----------



## the Aerialist

*HO's Insurance pays for damage to the house.*



no tree to big said:


> ... anybody else find it amusing when AA cut the one log off and the tree upended and hit the house again? or when AA almost fell down the hill when he got his saw stuck?



Well that was obviously an insurance job and it wouldn't have mattered if we ripped the gutters off the house getting it off. The next contractors are going to fix any damage done there. That's what insurance is for.

I liked the idea that I made $1500 with about five cuts with my saw. We were out of there in under two hours. Great idea that crane thing, thanks Matt!


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> I think the Steiner did that damage to the tree, AA's mower deck hit it while he was cutting the grass for them!Nice PPE by the way



Ya as far as PPE I'm a big offender but I'm also not out to be a role model for guys I'm just doing my thing. It was a saturday job that i got one guy to come out with for 2 hours to make a few grand. my kids got to go on a shopping spree at toys r us today. extra cash for the family is all i was after.

Just thought you guys might like to see a tree getting lifted off a house. and also AA's sweet chainsaw skills


----------



## mattfr12

he's supposed to be making a video of it pulling the stump out of the ground when i get ahold of it ill post it for you guys.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> I think the Steiner did that damage to the tree, AA's mower deck hit it while he was cutting the grass for them!Nice PPE by the way. Really though AA is an embarassment, you might want to put your chain brake on before you almost go flying backwards and almost down the hill, how many times did AA get his saw stuck? Really?



he's got sick chainsaw skills


----------



## no tree to big

the Aerialist said:


> Well that was obviously an insurance job and it wouldn't have mattered if we ripped the gutters off the house getting it off. The next contractors are going to fix any damage done there. That's what insurance is for.
> 
> I liked the idea that I made $1500 with about five cuts with my saw. We were out of there in under two hours. Great idea that crane thing, thanks Matt!



except you hit the house in a different spot generally when we do insurance jobs we try not to damage the house any farther. its just you did it after the tree was picked off the house cleanly and you most likely were not expecting it to flip...


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> Well that was obviously an insurance job and it wouldn't have mattered if we ripped the gutters off the house getting it off. The next contractors are going to fix any damage done there. That's what insurance is for.
> 
> I liked the idea that I made $1500 with about five cuts with my saw. We were out of there in under two hours. Great idea that crane thing, thanks Matt!



You are completely out to lunch! I do insurance work and that's why they use skilled/trained/experienced tree care people! Not to cause further damage! They want trees off houses with minimal damage! I wouldn't of given you a set of steiner tires for that job:msp_tongue: Can't wait til Eddie sees this one!


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Ya as far as PPE I'm a big offender but I'm also not out to be a role model for guys I'm just doing my thing. It was a saturday job that i got one guy to come out with for 2 hours to make a few grand. my kids got to go on a shopping spree at toys r us today. extra cash for the family is all i was after.
> 
> Just thought you guys might like to see a tree getting lifted off a house. and also AA's sweet chainsaw skills



No Matt it was nice to see your truck in action, lifted it with ease, would of been nicer to see a skilled person on the chainsaw end of it though!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> You are completely out to lunch! I do insurance work and that's why they use skilled/trained/experienced tree care people! Not to cause further damage! They want trees off houses with minimal damage! I wouldn't of given you a set of steiner tires for that job:msp_tongue:



Ya one thing about AA tho is he does bring in the $$. And $$ talks i mean if someones willing to pay ill come pick it. no further damage was done to the house anyways. the total damage to the house from the initial hit was just a gutter from what it looked like. doesn't look like the tree hit it at full force more of a slow lean into the house when it fell.

every once in a while on saturdays we will help him rip through one the next one is 20 pines. and it pays big $$ so why not.
that roof pick took me less than 20 min of total crane time for over 2g's and was home before 11:30. well worth it hope he keeps finding those cake picks.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> No Matt it was nice to see your truck in action, lifted it with ease, would of been nicer to see a skilled person on the chainsaw end of it though!:msp_thumbup:



yep his job tho i was just the operator. ill have to get video of the bigger knuckle in action up for you guys. i tried to buy a camera off AA. he seems to know a lot about. I'm in a bidding war on ebay now for a 3 chip camcorder he turned me on to. he lives so close that if i went outside and threw a stone i could probably hear a ting off his stiener.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Ya one thing about AA tho is he does bring in the $$. And $$ talks i mean if someones willing to pay ill come pick it. no further damage was done to the house anyways. the total damage to the house from the initial hit was just a gutter from what it looked like. doesn't look like the tree hit it at full force more of a slow lean into the house when it fell.
> 
> every once in a while on saturdays we will help him rip through one the next one is 20 pines. and it pays big $$ so why not.
> that roof pick took me less than 20 min of total crane time for over 2g's and was home before 11:30. well worth it hope he keeps finding those cake picks.



That's great for you Matt, will be hard to do when he dies from one of his many erratic and dangerous moves! Guys a freakin menace! That's being nice!:msp_w00t:I use to work with someone like that the past few years, dam right scary! AA is by far worse though, well at least AA shows up with a sharp saw! posting his videos on here shouldn't be allowed for others to view!


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> That's great for you Matt, will be hard to do when he dies from one of his many erratic and dangerous moves! Guys a freakin menace! That's being nice!:msp_w00t:



o ya he is a crazy old fugger. but in real life a nice guy. he does like to stir the #### pot. he is always willing to learn. i hope I'm still getting around when I'm 60. this 7 days a week stuff is getting brutal on the knees.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> o ya he is a crazy old fugger. but in real life a nice guy. he does like to stir the #### pot. he is always willing to learn. i hope I'm still getting around when I'm 60. this 7 days a week stuff is getting brutal on the knees.



Yeah true, my dad is 65, he comes out and drags brush the odd time! (just for exercise) He hauls a#$! works circles around some of my 20 yr old groundies! I hope I am trucking along like him at that age! I have to slow him down now I don't want him over exerting himself. Yeah we make enough in 3-4 days a week now so I try and spread the work out! I have one guy go around doing stumps now if he wants some extra cash. We haven't even had a good storm here in the last month or so, so I am hoping we get some good ones like last year soon! That's when things get crazy!


----------



## the Aerialist

*I eat your lunch ...*



deevo said:


> You are completely out to lunch! I do insurance work and that's why they use skilled/trained/experienced tree care people! Not to cause further damage! They want trees off houses with minimal damage! I wouldn't of given you a set of steiner tires for that job. Can't wait til Eddie sees this one!



No damage was done to the house during that removal. And speaking of lunch, I broke tradition and let Matt buy lunch for the crew. I had frog legs and a buffalo burger.


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> No damage was done to the house during that removal. And speaking of lunch, I broke tradition and let Matt buy lunch for the crew. I had frog legs and a buffalo burger.



Your twisted for sure! Yeah I always try and buy lunch as well! Matt that fancy truck of yours should have a built in BBQ and Keurig coffee maker! No?


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Your twisted for sure! Yeah I always try and buy lunch as well! Matt that fancy truck of yours should have a built in BBQ and Keurig coffee maker! No?




should for sure. i have been known to bring a mini propane grill out. alot of time we are on jobs for months. one project we have going is pushing a year. so ya we have a grill out at our station. gives me a reason to get off a half out early near lunch time to go fire up a grill.

the main reason for posting is to show the power of the booms its amazing what they will pick 4-5k picks all day with thies things. their very productive. in close 8-10k


----------



## the Aerialist

*Short work on the stump ...*

[video=youtube;w9quH2vwBfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9quH2vwBfQ[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Selling off some excess gear*

I am selling my Petzel ID and my lockjack. Asking $130 obo for the id and $300 obo for the lockjack. Nether has seen much use. Send me a pm if your interested.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> Picked one off a house for AA yesterday and he shot some video of it. heres the link if you guys wanna check it out.



Way too many issues in that to let stay. Cool truck and all Matt, but u guys gotta have PPE on if we are going to throw it up here. I realize its not your intent to be a role model, but if you post on a open public forum, videos with no PPE. People will take it as OK, because the "pro was doing it". They guy under the tree with the pole saw, no hard hat............. No chaps running a saw, etc. I know many do this, I don't, and it IS your life, but if your going to post a vid of yourself, make sure that the footage is something we can use, maybe one that reflects a bit of professionalism. It always kills me when the owner has a hard hat, but none of his guys do.

When do u wear a hard hat on a tree job..............always. AA u should have made them all wear them. 
The goal when doing emergency work is to remove the tree WITH OUT causing more damage, while I didn't see anything in that vid that would alarm me too much, the statement "that's what insurance is for" is something a hack would say. If you damage a property while doing a insurance job, and if the adjuster has been there already, they wont cover the additional damage, go ahead and try it and lets us know the outcome. Seen a guy do the exact same type of job, cut it wrong and the stick drove into the side of the house. HE was held responsible.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Way too many issues in that to let stay. Cool truck and all Matt, but u guys gotta have PPE on if we are going to throw it up here. I realize its not your intent to be a role model, but if you post on a open public forum, videos with no PPE. People will take it as OK, because the "pro was doing it". They guy under the tree with the pole saw............. No chaps running a saw, etc. I know many do this, I don't, and it IS your life, but if your going to post a vid of yourself, make sure that the footage is something we can use, maybe one that reflects a bit of professionalism. It always kills me when the owner has a hard hat, but none of his guys do.
> 
> When do u wear a hard hat on a tree job..............always. AA u should have made them all wear them.
> The goal when doing emergency work is to remove the tree WITH OUT causing more damage, while I didn't see anything in that vid that would alarm me too much, the statement "that's what insurance is for" is something a hack would say. If you damage a property while doing a insurance job, and if the adjuster has been there already, they wont cover the additional damage, go ahead and try it and lets us know the outcome. Seen a guy do the exact same type of job, cut it wrong and the stick drove into the side of the house. HE was held responsible.



Man this place goes from one extreme to the other. Before it was bad. But now their isn't even anything to read. I have been skimming through I usually only check every few days but it's like a graveyard now. That video being to extreme is a stretch.

Hard hats the main reason I don't have one on is there is no Areil work overtop of me being performed. I'm like 50-70 feet from the action running a remote control lol. And a pole saw is pretty weak.

I guess I'll skimp out on making a video of the big K-Boom running I probably won't wanna put a hard hat on for that either.
It's really a shame tho. Because it is valuable. The 2 kbooms are the only of their brand in existence in the country. And the two of them push a million in price tag so how many are people gonna get to see? I'll just go back to skimming checking out white washed buckets topping trees every now and then I guess.





---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3k52yk


----------



## tree MDS

Wow. I hope I never get so successful that I become out of touch with the commoners.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I just saved over 400 a month by NOT switching to Geico. Man I tell ya, the little boutique insurance agents really stick it to ya. The mark up from the underwriter to them is redonkulas. Kinda glad it rained today, need to do a bunch of admin crap. Time to renew all my city biz licenses, good bye $$! Insurance junk. Cleaned the crap outa my 06 F-250. That thing was pretty nasty inside, between old atlas gloves and coffee spills, it smelt like carrots and throwup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5110hk9W71E&feature=related


----------



## the Aerialist

*All things in moderation ...*



tree MDS said:


> Wow. I hope I never get so successful that I become out of touch with the commoners.



Not to worry, you are the most common of commoners yourself. You're stuck in the low end of the gene pool forever.

As to the deleting of Matt's video, don't you think it would be more instructive for rookie viewers to read the comments pointing out the omission of a hard hat on Matt's ground guy than just censoring an otherwise excellent video of his equipment doing a job?

Matt himself was never in need of a hard hat, he could be 100' away from the action with his radio controller. You were made mod not god beanie. Stop letting your personal predugeses influence your actions as a moderator.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> Not to worry, you are the most common of commoners yourself. You're stuck in the low end of the gene pool forever.
> 
> As to the deleting of Matt's video, don't you think it would be more instructive for rookie viewers to read the comments pointing out the omission of a hard hat on Matt's ground guy than just censoring an otherwise excellent video of his equipment doing a job?
> 
> Matt himself was never in need of a hard hat, he could be 100' away from the action with his radio controller. You were made mod not god beanie. Stop letting your personal predugeses influence your actions as a moderator.



ANSI Z.133.1 
I suggest you read that, along with any other professional article or book on safety and tree work, all say pretty much the same thing. 

No prejudice there, Not Matts vid, its yours. Dosnt matter tho, any one else post the same type of stuff, I would do the same thing. The exact reason why I was made a mod, was to stop this stuff right here. 

Matt- that thing is badazz and would love to see that stuff, but you know what I am saying is right. Loose AA almost tripping with a running saw, no chaps, dude under the tree with no hard hat, dropping branches off the tree and yes even you, put one on, then post all that u want. No different than anybody else, just have the right stuff on. Granted you where not under the tree, but you where right in the middle of the job site. That counts the guys next to the truck or anybody within the work zone. When HO walk on, we stop and walk them off. Now, I know that doesn't happen at all jobs, all the time,tho it should, but if your going to post a vid, make sure box is checked, just saying. And if I where you, knowing that I am not, I damn sure wouldn't want someone else, especially some one like AA (there is your prejudice), making and editing vids for me.
It is mandatory that my peeps have it all on. I will stop them and make them fix themselves, on the spot, if I see them working without the stuff. I provide it all, they can upgrade if they like, but I provide hats,specs, plugs and gloves. I will pay 50% for their boots and make sure that they read any and all new stuff that the ISA or TCIA send me.


----------



## sgreanbeans

View attachment 237274


For your viewing pleasure


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Not to worry, you are the most common of commoners yourself. You're stuck in the low end of the gene pool forever.
> 
> As to the deleting of Matt's video, don't you think it would be more instructive for rookie viewers to read the comments pointing out the omission of a hard hat on Matt's ground guy than just censoring an otherwise excellent video of his equipment doing a job?
> 
> Matt himself was never in need of a hard hat, he could be 100' away from the action with his radio controller. You were made mod not god beanie. Stop letting your personal predugeses influence your actions as a moderator.



I don't believe I was talking to you. Actually, I was kinda tempted to bite on this one.. instead, I'm just gonna ask you to not respond to my posts (especially when they have nothing to do with you). Thanks.


----------



## newsawtooth

sgreanbeans said:


> ANSI Z.133.1
> I suggest you read that, along with any other professional article or book on safety and tree work, all say pretty much the same thing.
> 
> No prejudice there, Not Matts vid, its yours. Dosnt matter tho, any one else post the same type of stuff, I would do the same thing. The exact reason why I was made a mod, was to stop this stuff right here.
> 
> 
> It is mandatory that my peeps have it all on. I will stop them and make them fix themselves, on the spot, if I see them working without the stuff. I provide it all, they can upgrade if they like, but I provide hats,specs, plugs and gloves. I will pay 50% for their boots and make sure that they read any and all new stuff that the ISA or TCIA send me.



So where are you going to draw the line Sgreanbeans? Plenty of pictures posted of guys working outside the cone zone. How many pictures of climbers with chaps on? AA is the only one that consistently wears Hi-Vis, he should get some credit for that. Your treatment of the issue appears arbitrary and capricious and likely based on prejudice. If it weren't AA and Matt, I suspect the treatment would be different. It would be much better to leave the video up, stop proselytizing and let the board sort it out. It was a small respite from the endless pictures of repainted vehicles, certain members carrying on their longstanding and pointless feuds and the dumbing down of our industry.


----------



## tree MDS

newsawtooth said:


> So where are you going to draw the line Sgreanbeans? Plenty of pictures posted of guys working outside the cone zone. How many pictures of climbers with chaps on? AA is the only one that consistently wears Hi-Vis, he should get some credit for that. Your treatment of the issue appears arbitrary and capricious and likely based on prejudice. If it weren't AA and Matt, I suspect the treatment would be different. It would be much better to leave the video up, stop proselytizing and let the board sort it out. It was a small respite from the endless pictures of repainted vehicles, certain members carrying on their longstanding and pointless feuds and the dumbing down of our industry.



What the #### is wrong with some pics of a painted truck, or project, here and there?? Just think of it like pics of hot, naked ladies showing their nasty privates.. you don't have to look if it's not your thing! Lol. Far as the video goes, I kinda agree.. but if you think this place has anything to do with "dumbing down the industry", I don't think it needs any help with that (lol). I mean what do you think, we're the voice of modern arboriculture, or something?? I never had a problem with you (and still don't), but this post kinda bothered me.

Edit: and I didn't realize climbers were required to wear chaps, is this something new?


----------



## newsawtooth

tree MDS said:


> What the #### is wrong with some pics of a painted truck, or project, here and there?? Just think of it like pics of hot, naked ladies showing their nasty privates.. you don't have to look if it's not your thing! Lol.



And you've done a fine job, seriously MDS. Your OCD has it's perks. Stubs looks pretty #######ed proud of himself. But every now and then it's fun to see some cool new equipment working, even if it looks a little like a goat rope on the ground. Then we can discuss where the business is going and innovate and correct bad practices. For instance, when did Mattie put the grapple on the boom? Looks like he doesn't even have to get out of the truck now.

Some states are requiring climber's to wear chaps, Oregon for one. At least how their more restrictive OSHA addendums are written.


----------



## tree MDS

newsawtooth said:


> And you've done a fine job, seriously MDS. Your OCD has it's perks. Stubs looks pretty #######ed proud of himself. But every now and then it's fun to see some cool new equipment working, even if it looks a little like a goat rope on the ground. Then we can discuss where the business is going and innovate and correct bad practices. For instance, when did Mattie put the grapple on the boom? Looks like he doesn't even have to get out of the truck now.



Thanks. I like to think some of the better things in life were made by people that actually take pride in their work... and my OCD extends itself to my treework, as well. I think those trucks are awesome.. if I ever hit the lotto, I would be right on that. Picked up on those years ago, when I saw Mike Poor, and the Allmark guy's videos. I just would have went with the big one right off.. whatever, not my money! And the grapple was ordered with the truck (if you've been following).


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I like to think some of the better things in life were made by people that actually take pride in their work... and my OCD extends itself to my treework, as well. I think those trucks are awesome.. if I ever hit the lotto, I would be right on that. Picked up on those years ago, when I saw Mike Poor, and the Allmark guy's videos. I just would have went with the big one right off.. whatever, not my money! And the grapple was ordered with the truck (if you've been following).



We needed two of them one for each crew so we went big and small. one works better where the other cant. having two bigger units sometimes isnt the way to go.

id have been a little nervouse bringing the mack and 500 copma on concrete its a heavy truck. the one in the video is right at 20k so its concrete friendly if you do the PSI conversion.

ive picked with the small one so much now that ive gained alot of confidence in it. i can do a 70 foot pine usually in 4 picks or less. so usuaully down in out in less than hour and a half.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I like to think some of the better things in life were made by people that actually take pride in their work... and my OCD extends itself to my treework, as well. I think those trucks are awesome.. if I ever hit the lotto, I would be right on that. Picked up on those years ago, when I saw Mike Poor, and the Allmark guy's videos. I just would have went with the big one right off.. whatever, not my money! And the grapple was ordered with the truck (if you've been following).



you also dont have to hit the lottery to afford one. the truck should pay for itself if it was the right purchase. you have to look at your work intake and if you cant do it fast enough it might be the right choice. 

we do 100% removals so loading wood is a daily thing. so it gets used 5-7 days a week. so in our case it was a smart buy. no more tractors or bobcats. then you get the added benifit of crane picking with it.

the copma 500 on the other hand only video can describe. ill have to get AA to bring one of his fancy cameras over to do it justice. compacity at 20 feet is over 60k. at 110 foot is still over 10k.

we just moved a whole #### load of steel tanks with it. picking them up and putting them on trailers to go out for sandblasting. they weighed in at 25-30k


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> The 2 kbooms are the only of their brand in existence in the country.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3k52yk



ummm kkkkay cause I seen plenty of compa k booms around... not huge ones not in tree work but none the less they are the brand compa and in the country


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> ummm kkkkay cause I seen plenty of compa k booms around... not huge ones not in tree work but none the less they are the brand compa and in the country



Of that size used in tree care. That's what i was told by the manufacturer and guy that built the truck. We have the only 140 and 500 in the country.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mr3fbg


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> ummm kkkkay cause I seen plenty of compa k booms around... not huge ones not in tree work but none the less they are the brand compa and in the country



Theirs tons of small ones but your looking at a 30k boom vs a 300k boom theirs probably only a handful of them in the world. Theirs no mass production of the big ones there built one at a time. Took 3 months to put mine together.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qqcws4


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> What the #### is wrong with some pics of a painted truck, or project, here and there?? Just think of it like pics of hot, naked ladies showing their nasty privates.. you don't have to look if it's not your thing! Lol. Far as the video goes, I kinda agree.. but if you think this place has anything to do with "dumbing down the industry", I don't think it needs any help with that (lol). I mean what do you think, we're the voice of modern arboriculture, or something?? I never had a problem with you (and still don't), but this post kinda bothered me.
> 
> Edit: and I didn't realize climbers were required to wear chaps, is this something new?



It's why a lot of guys hit the road from here. Nothing happens anymore it's like at a stale mate. My posting average dropped down to two or three a month now. I mean there's a reason we run fancy toys. And it's not from listening to people on the Internet . Because if they knew what was going on they'd be doing it to.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cv055b


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> It's why a lot of guys hit the road from here. Nothing happens anymore it's like at a stale mate. My posting average dropped down to two or three a month now. I mean there's a reason we run fancy toys. And it's not from listening to people on the Internet . Because if they knew what was going on they'd be doing it to.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cv055b



Yes, but you're not doing anything all that revolutionary, guy! And who cares anyway! I'd still smoke ya with a basic Weaver saddle (without the leg straps). Just saying! 


Edit: and the handful of times we need a crane, I just rent one. Of course you're super Matt, able to leap tall financial barriers, in one swoop, so is hard to relate!! Lol.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but you're not doing anything all that revolutionary, guy! And who cares anyway! I'd still smoke ya with a basic Weaver saddle (without the leg straps). Just saying!



That's the problem guys think their all that and a bag of potato chips. Someone else told me someone would climb me under the table. But if that's the case what are they doing with all there money. Buying crack? Big trees are Worth big money. They wouldn't be using equipment older than them. So I highly doubt there are guys on here doing bigger trees than us. They would have to spend the money or let uncle Sam have it. I'd say marquis does some reputable jobs but other than that. Look through the whole forum and find something impressive other than REG. who people seem to think they even have any business criticizing. 




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cvjtg0


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but you're not doing anything all that revolutionary, guy! And who cares anyway! I'd still smoke ya with a basic Weaver saddle (without the leg straps). Just saying!
> 
> 
> Edit: and the handful of times we need a crane, I just rent one. Of course you're super Matt, able to leap tall financial barriers, in one swoop, so is hard to relate!! Lol.



Well I mean how is it even possible for you to paint your truck. It's busy season. What did that take over a week? I must be climbing 20 to 1 of your trees. That's why I'm kinda baffled to how you say you could be better. I'd be willing to bet a few g's on it.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?as5viy


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but you're not doing anything all that revolutionary, guy! And who cares anyway! I'd still smoke ya with a basic Weaver saddle (without the leg straps). Just saying!
> 
> 
> Edit: and the handful of times we need a crane, I just rent one. Of course you're super Matt, able to leap tall financial barriers, in one swoop, so is hard to relate!! Lol.



Do you have any pictures of you picking with a crane? You asked for all mine and I posted them. Even the 60 ton.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?plfee4


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> That's the problem guys think their all that and a bag of potato chips. Someone else told me someone would climb me under the table. But if that's the case what are they doing with all there money. Buying crack? Big trees are Worth big money. They wouldn't be using equipment older than them. So I highly doubt there are guys on here doing bigger trees than us. They would have to spend the money or let uncle Sam have it. I'd say marquis does some reputable jobs but other than that. Look through the whole forum and find something impressive other than REG. who people seem to think they even have any business criticizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cvjtg0



Bold statement. You may be surprised
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> That's the problem guys think their all that and a bag of potato chips. Someone else told me someone would climb me under the table. But if that's the case what are they doing with all there money. Buying crack? Big trees are Worth big money. They wouldn't be using equipment older than them. So I highly doubt there are guys on here doing bigger trees than us. They would have to spend the money or let uncle Sam have it. I'd say marquis does some reputable jobs but other than that. Look through the whole forum and find something impressive other than REG. who people seem to think they even have any business criticizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cvjtg0



At least reg posts pics of highly skilled climbing removals! Where are yours Queenie?? 

I'm not buying whatever it is you think you're selling.. Boy!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> At least reg posts pics of highly skilled climbing removals! Where are yours Queenie??
> 
> I'm not buying whatever it is you think you're selling.. Boy!



I'm not selling anything but you seem to want it.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ai10ij


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Bold statement. You may be surprised
> Jeff



Well I mean I been on here for quite a few years reg and another guy can't think of his name seem to be the only other guys I see tackling monsters. Or prove me wrong where's the pictures. And what are they spending tens of thousands on a week.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hbyrl5


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Bold statement. You may be surprised
> Jeff



If I do say so myself, i'd like to see this vid of AA taking crane picks i need a laugh. Sqeansbeans needs to stop being so anal and let us see the vid. This is commercial forum right! not arb 101:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> At least reg posts pics of highly skilled climbing removals! Where are yours Queenie??
> 
> I'm not buying whatever it is you think you're selling.. Boy!



Ya and he also excepted our job offer the only hard part is getting him permission to work in the states. It's almost impossible.
I mean what could you even offer a respectable climber? So what are you selling? At least it's all got fresh paint tho.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1uigtt


----------



## NCTREE

Del_ said:


> Sgreenbeans don't have to draw a line. Deciding what post stay or go is done on the fly....much like deciding what limbs get nothing, pruned or removed. AA has been kind of running joke here since he signed up and I for one am glad some of his stuff has been cut.



who asked you, don't you have a garden to weed or something:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Well I mean how is it even possible for you to paint your truck. It's busy season. What did that take over a week? I must be climbing 20 to 1 of your trees. That's why I'm kinda baffled to how you say you could be better. I'd be willing to bet a few g's on it.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?as5viy



I care nothing for your money, you little punkass #####.. seems to me you wouldn't appreciate anything old school about this business anyway. I get the idea playing with Daddy's toys, is probably more your thing!! 

Have a good evening!!


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> The 2 kbooms are the only of their brand in existence in the country.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3k52yk


this means the only two compa booms period regardless of size 



mattfr12 said:


> Of that size used in tree care. That's what i was told by the manufacturer and guy that built the truck. We have the only 140 and 500 in the country.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mr3fbg


should of said that in the first post and I dont doubt those are the only two of that size in tree care 





mattfr12 said:


> Theirs tons of small ones but your looking at a 30k boom vs a 300k boom theirs probably only a handful of them in the world. Theirs no mass production of the big ones there built one at a time. Took 3 months to put mine together.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qqcws4


are you trying to get a K-boom swinging competition started:msp_tongue:

when you make statements like in the first post quoted it makes you look bad, like your trying to twist the truth which can only make people wonder what else you are twisting jus sayin


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> I care nothing for your money, you little punkass #####.. seems to me you wouldn't appreciate anything old school about this business anyway. I get the idea playing with Daddy's toys, is probably more your thing!!
> 
> Have a good evening!!



i mean think what you want. your allowed to dream. i started out with a dump truck and saddle that was given to me. i figured it out so you should be able to also. my initial investment was less than 10g's.

and little punks their you go again letting your mouth talk for you. do you have workers comp? just curious by the way. are you a legit operation? in your videos you have guys riding a wraptor and what not wonder if your paying all the fees? i mean if you wanna be a big boy in the tree world you gotta act like the rest of us right?

I'm just getting finished up with my yearly audit how many times have you been audited?


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> this means the only two compa booms period regardless of size
> 
> 
> should of said that in the first post and I dont doubt those are the only two of that size in tree care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to get a K-boom swinging competition started:msp_tongue:
> 
> when you make statements like in the first post quoted it makes you look bad, like your trying to twist the truth which can only make people wonder what else you are twisting jus sayin



i dunno call the guy who makes them and ask him. I'm not even really interested in talking to you so go find something else to do. who are you even you joined in 2010 how long have you been doing this??


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> i dunno call the guy who makes them and ask him. I'm not even really interested in talking to you so go find something else to do. who are you even you joined in 2010 how long have you been doing this??


:cry3:


I know they are the only two of that size in tree care and I acknowledge that but that's not what you said!

so frikin what I joined in 2010 how does that have anything with how long I've been doing this its a f'n forum because if I havn't been a member for eternity I must not have done tree work for long? what about the guys that have been in the biz for 40-50 years the internet wasn't around back then so damn they musta only been doin it 10years cause they didn't join arborsite site till 2004


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> :cry3:
> 
> 
> I know they are the only two of that size in tree care and I acknowledge that but that's not what you said!



well whatever man I'm not interested in wasting time with this.

I'm more curious if MDS is a legit operation I'm gonna have to check it out for myself if he's not gonna answer. ill just ask the auditor.

i mean it seems he should have been paying for at least one climber and 2 ground man from his videos. in pa that would be almost 10k off the bat every year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> well whatever man I'm not interested in wasting time with this.
> 
> I'm more curious if MDS is a legit operation I'm gonna have to check it out for myself if he's not gonna answer. ill just ask the auditor.



Why stop now? You just got this thread livened up!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Why stop now? You just got this thread livened up!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



ya i am really curious he's always bashing people. and he's got his name all over the internet with phone number. the auditor has been going through my paperwork for a few days I'm sure they would love to check it out. i mean he's so big and bad he's gotta be a real tree service right?

in PA its punishable by jail time.

all this payroll #### is crazy.

its a simple question MDS are you even a real tree service? tell the truth and ill leave you alone. If not ill just let the comp guys get back at you for all the headaches you gave me. have fun sorting that one out.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> i mean think what you want. your allowed to dream. i started out with a dump truck and saddle that was given to me. i figured it out so you should be able to also. my initial investment was less than 10g's.
> 
> and little punks their you go again letting your mouth talk for you. do you have workers comp? just curious by the way. are you a legit operation? in your videos you have guys riding a wraptor and what not wonder if your paying all the fees? i mean if you wanna be a big boy in the tree world you gotta act like the rest of us right?
> 
> I'm just getting finished up with my yearly audit how many times have you been audited?



Punk ass little #####.. of course I got what I need! You actually believe that there's some reason why I would feel the need to provide that to YOU?? LOL!!


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Why stop now? You just got this thread livened up!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



yep back the new normal, feels good 

how was your day Jeff?:smile2:


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Punk ass little #####.. of course I got what I need! You actually believe that there's some reason why I would feel the need to provide that to YOU?? LOL!!



well I'm just curious ill post my findings once they let me know. if your legit ill tell everyone on here your the man then!!
theirs basically a hotline for checking this kind of stuff out now they send you the # in the comp packet they give you for people working without it.

but i mean I'm not gonna let some kid tell me about tree cutting all day if their not even a real tree service.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> yep back the new normal, feels good
> 
> how was your day Jeff?:smile2:



Kinda crappy, lol. A 2009 F-650 with Cummins and Allison with 26,000 miles has a 'check transmission' lite on!. I hate that truck sometimes.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda crappy, lol. A 2009 F-650 with Cummins and Allison with 26,000 miles has a 'check transmission' lite on!. I hate that truck sometimes.
> Jeff



the newer the worse they run. i don't know how you guys even do it in cali with all the regulations. i probably wouldn't even be interested.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> well I'm just curious ill post my findings once they let me know. if your legit ill tell everyone on here your the man then!!
> 
> but i mean I'm not gonna let some kid tell me about tree cutting all day if their not even a real tree service.



Well, you be sure and let us all know how that works out for you.. Daddy's little Bulldog.. lol. :msp_laugh:

#### off!!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Well, you be sure and let us all know how that works out for you.. Daddy's little Bulldog.. lol. :msp_laugh:
> 
> #### off!!



kinda cool since my dad doesn't even have a chainsaw. kinda funny. 

will do sent an email with your information to loretta messner workers comp investigator and auditor in PA.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> kinda cool since my dad doesn't even have a chainsaw. kinda funny.
> 
> will do sent an email with your information to loretta messner workers comp investigator and auditor in PA.



Wow. And someone just recently said gays weren't mean.. guess they were wrong!! Seems your kind pull out all the stops! Let me know how Daddy makes out..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Wow. And someone just recently said gays weren't mean.. guess they were wrong!! Seems your kind pull out all the stops! Let me know how Daddy makes out..



maybe you should have figured out when to quite. openly admit it? and ill try and send an email telling her i made a mistake. or screw it and ill just let it go through and hopefully your legit. or have deep pockets and like looking out of a cell.

I'm going to see her tomorrow in the morning so you have in till then to come out or just roll with it.


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda crappy, lol. A 2009 F-650 with Cummins and Allison with 26,000 miles has a 'check transmission' lite on!. I hate that truck sometimes.
> Jeff



shoulda bought an international with a manual tranny oke: out of the 12 cdl internationals we run only two had problems the last couple years and there both 94's lost a brake line on one (hydro brakes) and a water pump on the other


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> maybe you should have figured out when to quite. openly admit it? and ill try and send an email telling her i made a mistake. or screw it and ill just let it go through and hopefully your legit. or have deep pockets and like looking out of a cell.
> 
> I'm going to see her tomorrow in the morning so you have in till then to come out or just roll with it.



Go forward little new school (gay) boy.. I'm dying to see how this works out for you!!


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Go forward little new school (gay) boy.. I'm dying to see how this works out for you!!



sounds good to me good luck.

i also emailed your goods directly to you states workers comp might speed up the process. i got most of that info from here http://www.cga.ct.gov/2004/rpt/2004-R-0636.htm


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> sounds good to me good luck.



Yep. And you're a repulsive little freak of nature.. the same reason nobody wants to talk to you, or is impressed by your equipment. Now that's a hard fix, eh?? Probably gonna take a little more digging than what you've been doing in scoutmaster AA's drawers! Just saying.. :msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Yep. And you're a repulsive little freak of nature.. the same reason nobody wants to talk to you, or is impressed by your equipment. Now that's a hard fix, eh?? Probably gonna take a little more digging than what you've been doing in scoutmaster AA's drawers! Just saying.. :msp_tongue:



thats a good joke you might get to tell it from prison. i think allow internet time.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> thats a good joke you might get to tell it from prison. i think allow internet time.



What's wrong with you man?? The financial impact of that second K boom trickling down from the old man, or something??


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> What's wrong with you man?? The financial impact of that second K boom trickling down from the old man, or something??



Nope just tired of your crap. and going to flush a turd. Tell the truth because i know the truth. i looked before when you got me angry. didn't want to do anything. but now sorry about your luck.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Nope just tired of your crap. and going to flush a turd. Tell the truth because i know the truth. i looked before when you got me angry. didn't want to do anything. but now sorry about your luck.



Flush a turd?? Sounding strangely like AA there? The only turds that should be flushed are you, and your scoutmaster!! Whatever though, we'll see what's what.. you don't scare me for ten seconds, and I got nothing to hide little Daddy's boy, so bring it!! 

Later..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Flush a turd?? Sounding strangely like AA there? The only turds that should be flushed are you, and your scoutmaster!! Whatever though, we'll see what's what.. you don't scare me for ten seconds, and I got nothing to hide little Daddy's boy, so bring it!!
> 
> Later..



well then how come you won't come out and say you have workers comp?

I know the truth why don't you let everyone else know?

your run your mouth about how badass you are? what are you gonna tell everyone when they check it out?

i know your pissing razor blades. I would be the fines and penalties are more than i could handle so you would be effed.

Keep talking about how bad a REAL!! tree service is when your some black ops operation running old beat ass ####. trying to make fun of REAL!! tree guys.

Theirs no difference than hiring illegal mexicans that what the black ops operations do. we all have to have the proper stuff and so should you.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> well then how come you won't come out and say you have workers comp?
> 
> I know the truth why don't you let everyone else know?
> 
> your run your mouth about how badass you are? what are you gonna tell everyone when they check it out?
> 
> i know your pissing razor blades. I would be the fines and penalties are more than i could handle so you would be effed.
> 
> Keep talking about how bad a REAL!! tree service is when your some black ops operation running old beat ass ####. trying to make fun of REAL!! tree guys.
> 
> Theirs no difference than hiring illegal mexicans that what the black ops operations do. we all have to have the proper stuff and so should you.



Maybe cuz I'm not about to argue my #### on an internet forum with some stranger that I never met, and have absolutely no respect for?? Huh. I got a comp policy, boy, don't you worry your pretty little cum guzzling head any!!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Maybe cuz I'm not about to argue my #### on an internet forum with some stranger that I never met, and have absolutely no respect for?? Huh. I got a comp policy, boy, don't you worry your pretty little cum guzzling head any!!



but if you don't prove it on this forum whats the world really going to think about you? I mean the internet is basically GOD right?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> but if you don't prove it on this forum whats the world really going to think about you? I mean the internet is basically GOD right?:msp_rolleyes:



I miss the real Matt (Prentice). I can't stand listening to this ####ing homo and his geriatric sidekick anymore.. makes me sad, most of the real ones are gone..


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Man this place goes from one extreme to the other. Before it was bad. But now their isn't even anything to read. I have been skimming through I usually only check every few days but it's like a graveyard now. That video being to extreme is a stretch.
> 
> Hard hats the main reason I don't have one on is there is no Areil work overtop of me being performed. I'm like 50-70 feet from the action running a remote control lol. And a pole saw is pretty weak.
> 
> I guess I'll skimp out on making a video of the big K-Boom running I probably won't wanna put a hard hat on for that either.
> It's really a shame tho. Because it is valuable. The 2 kbooms are the only of their brand in existence in the country. And the two of them push a million in price tag so how many are people gonna get to see? I'll just go back to skimming checking out white washed buckets topping trees every now and then I guess.
> 
> You got the worlds only single axl kboom with a box and you spent half a mill on it. You want to impress me look up effers or palfingers, what you got is the the vermeer 625 of the crane world
> You can do as you please as a owner, but if yer gonna have fatty run a stick saw the least you could do is give him a hard hat. Thats about the most dangerous tool you can use in tree work.
> Glad you came back, this place was getting dull, only a few fall into the tree mds trap. The guy loves drama more then dr. phil, all he needs is a few unknowing victims.


----------



## tree MDS

Actually, I'm not a fan of drama at all. Probably part of the reason I'm most likely gonna be getting the #### out of this place soon. It sure has been fun though!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I miss the real Matt (Prentice). I can't stand listening to this ####ing homo and his geriatric sidekick anymore.. makes me sad, most of the real ones are gone..



yea defiantly a bummer he is gone I was just starting to really get to know him we would have done some work together this year for sure already done two jobs in his area I would have had him out for. 

I could only imagine what would be said right now between the two matts. I think he may have actually been what was holding this place together


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> yea defiantly a bummer he is gone I was just starting to really get to know him we would have done some work together this year for sure already done two jobs in his area I would have had him out for.
> 
> I could only imagine what would be said right now between the two matts. I think he may have actually been what was holding this place together



You ain't kidding man! And I have never gotten anything so completely in my life!!

Led Zep brother!! You know.. for Matt!!


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Actually, I'm not a fan of drama at all. Probably part of the reason I'm most likely gonna be getting the #### out of this place soon. It sure has been fun though!! :msp_sneaky:



I give ya two weeks tops whatcha ya going to do head over to the buzz and talk phloem and xylem. Guys who get all worked up on this site crack me up, I do enough of that from seven to three each day. Everybodys got a place on this site, even the d-bags. stick around


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Actually, I'm not a fan of drama at all. Probably part of the reason I'm most likely gonna be getting the #### out of this place soon. It sure has been fun though!! :msp_sneaky:



you ain't goin no god d#mn where (duelling bangos lol...)


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> I give ya two weeks tops whatcha ya going to do head over to the buzz and talk phloem and xylem. Guys who get all worked up on this site crack me up, I do enough of that from seven to three each day. Everybodys got a place on this site, even the d-bags. stick around



That is cool, especially coming from you.. considering you're so obviously gay and all.. 

Its like an equal opportunity site now!


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> That is cool, especially coming from you.. considering you're so obviously gay and all..
> 
> Its like an equal opportunity site now!



I wish, those phags live the good life.You should see them skipping through seattle. Not a care in world. No kids,dual income and the nicest homes. If it wasn't for the damn poontang i'd be jealous.
Good thing it's a equal opp site, how else would ya fill yer day. You get the opportunity to post yer rusty old chipper and I get to post pics of tree work.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> Picked one off a house for AA yesterday and he shot some video of it. heres the link if you guys wanna check it out.



Matt, nice kboom, you do good work man!!!

Im surprised scott taken vid off, it was good watching, nothing wrong with vid, just groundie without helmet..Im guilty of that some times, heck some times I dont use 2nd TIP..lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> Matt, nice kboom, you do good work man!!!
> 
> Im surprised scott taken vid off, it was good watching, nothing wrong with vid, just groundie without helmet..Im guilty of that some times, heck some times I dont use 2nd TIP..lol



Woo Woo, can you post some vid's?
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Matt, nice kboom, you do good work man!!!
> 
> Im surprised scott taken vid off, it was good watching, nothing wrong with vid, just groundie without helmet..Im guilty of that some times, heck some times I dont use 2nd TIP..lol



Thanks woodsman. If AA Is involved it usually disappears.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vrtcem


----------



## tree md

Really, I think the questions and scrutiny about finances, insurance, taxes amd personal income is uncouth. Not very professional to say the least. And the snitch talk is about the lamest thing I have ever heard on this site. If I decided to buy myself a caddilac this year that is no ones GD business but mine. If I had to pay off 60 g's in debt the past couple of years for a surgery that I needed to save my life that is no one GD business but mine. If I am not posting very much because I am shopping online for a new truck that's no one's GD business but mine. And if I am doing tree work for a state auditor who I have been working for for over 5 years tomorrow it's no one' GD business but mine and hers.

Yes, this site has gone down hill.

Glad you are taking out some of the trash Scott.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> Woo Woo, can you post some vid's?
> Jeff



I was hoping you would, love to see you climb and run a saw..LOL...like that would happen....haha...whens the last time you footlocked old jeffy??..lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

If Matt and AA want to post vids of thier work, they are free to do so, just make sure the stuff is right. Many other guys post vids on here and we all enjoy them. We may give them a hard time about their style, but they all have the gear on. Look at Murph, tons of vids, tons of crap talking, but he has his stuff on. Reg always has great vid, always have the stuff on. MDS's vid of Blakey riding the wraptor, stuff is on, Vet, stuff on, Jeffs pics, he and all his peeps, stuff is on, etc. 

I draw no line, just follow the rules, thats it. I don't think that is anal. 

BTW- Its the law. We talk about turning people to the comp board out of spite, then I suppose they could turn others in to OSHA for breaking the law on film. Please, Lets not go there.

On that note, I would ask u guys, that u tone down the cruedness, during your very polite discussion :hmm3grin2orange: 
You can still not like each other, just a bit less talk about drinking bodily fluids :msp_thumbup:

AA usually does have some PPE on, in all of his glorious vids, its a shame that his peeps don't. 

Some of you guys may take this as cheesy, and I don't get that, but *safety is first*. Not 2 wks ago, I know a fellow Arborist that lost his father, he had walked onto a job, unannounced, and was hit by a log, as I understand it, if he had a Hard Hat on, he would have lived, would have still been hurt, but he would not have died. Complete and total freak accident, not sure of the details,but it happened. This actually happened months ago, he died due to complications from the initial injury, had been in the hospital. At some point I will ask the guy about it, but right now, he is dealing with loosing his dad, so it can wait. It only takes a second and everything changes. 
Wear the gear.


----------



## deevo

Rain is ending here, off to slay a silver maple over a cottage, and a small spruce close to hydro. Everyone have a good day now!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## derwoodii

Trained up 10 young 1st time saw users today. I got another batch Thursday. Its a full on day of talking teaching and carefull eyes upon the team. Move them though the basic need to know, to maintenace and then saw cross cutting. By the end of day they are plunge cutting and saw tip use carving their names into logs, all very happy.


----------



## Grace Tree

Rain here, too. A day off to catch up will be a relief. 3 ash trees in a row has me tired of ash. It seems like they get bigger after they're wrecked and the sawdust has an old people nursing home smell. I'll have to check my underwear. That might just be my smell. I got a call from a lady last night who has a dead 14" diameter silver maple in the front yard. She told me it's not over 10 or 12' high because her husband has been cutting limbs off. Sometimes you think people are just messing with you but they're just clueless. I think I'll put on all my gear and climb it and take some pics.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Really, I think the questions and scrutiny about finances, insurance, taxes amd personal income is uncouth. Not very professional to say the least. And the snitch talk is about the lamest thing I have ever heard on this site. If I decided to buy myself a caddilac this year that is no ones GD business but mine. If I had to pay off 60 g's in debt the past couple of years for a surgery that I needed to save my life that is no one GD business but mine. If I am not posting very much because I am shopping online for a new truck that's no one's GD business but mine. And if I am doing tree work for a state auditor who I have been working for for over 5 years tomorrow it's no one' GD business but mine and hers.
> 
> Yes, this site has gone down hill.
> 
> Glad you are taking out some of the trash Scott.



Downhill?? That's an understatement!! And its too bad. We used to have a good thing going here. And all it took was a couple bad apples, suffering from buyers remorse... go figure. Pretty soon its gonna be just AA, Matt, and The Woodsgirl. Lol, I can hardly imagine the conversations!


----------



## tree md

Busy day today. I have to stop by an old customer's house this morning and do 5 small removals (ornamentals) for an old client. Usually i wouldn't even want to mess with it as busy as I am right now but she is an old client. Then I have to head off to do HOA work. 2 small removals there, dead wood a medium mulberry and a couple of other light prunes away from structures. 80 Trees to fertilize and 27 to spray. I have to figure out how to work a break in there somewhere to go do an estimate. Will grind all the stumps from both jobs tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> I was hoping you would, love to see you climb and run a saw..LOL...like that would happen....haha...whens the last time you footlocked old jeffy??..lol



Actually, I was kinda looking forward to the next pics of you with your girl arms, undershirt and shiney new gear. Maybe you could pose in a tiny little pine, or something.. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am gonna say that I am furious right now , I was basically accused of being a snitch , and I don't know what has been said cause I haven't read the entire pages of the situation but I never once in my entire time here ever snitched one member here , cause where I come from being called a snitch is just the same as someone saying something about my family , and I am not gonna name anyone in particular because we already know within what's up but the person that basically blew up my phone with some of the most awful things I've ever heard , just to let ya know I will never forget and that's that .... So take care everyone I've enjoyed all my time here but I never signed up for this and my time here is done ..... Later all and be safe out there treeclimber is out


----------



## tree md

Err... Mmm... Eddy... You need to read back a few pages and see what has been said. It's not always all about you drama queen... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Err... Mmm... Eddy... You need to read back a few pages and see what has been said. It's not always all about you drama queen... :hmm3grin2orange:


Oh noo it totally is somehow , paul accused me last night of telling matt some #### about how he runs his business and I hope that matt and paul everyone read this and weigh in on my speaking ill of anyone here on this site aside from the jokes about looks and such


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh noo it totally is somehow , paul accused me last night of telling matt some #### about how he runs his business and I hope that matt and paul everyone read this and weigh in on my speaking ill of anyone here on this site aside from the jokes about looks and such



It was not 101 that told me he's an illegal I found out on my own. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?at4in3


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> It was not 101 that told me he's an illegal I found out on my own.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?at4in3


matt I will say this and not in his defense but I worked with him for 3 days and his equipment was nice , his guys were well trained safe and what appeared to me extremely happy to be there , and as far as mexicans there was not one other then my guy , I dunno know where the mexican thing came from but that's completely false and as far as the comp is concerned he's just as legal as the next guy or more legal then @ least 90 percent of the guys I've ever been around and to be honest with you all I am not saying this to defend him at all its the truth cause frankly I wanna beat him down real bad about now ..... Reguardless of my digs on him which were basically just to irritate him his #### as far as the business is concerned is on the up and up I mean he's been doing it for more then 2 decades with out any injuries I mean I can't even say that yet


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> matt I will say this and not in his defense but I worked with him for 3 days and his equipment was nice , his guys were well trained safe and what appeared to me extremely happy to be there , and as far as mexicans there was not one other then my guy , I dunno know where the mexican thing came from but that's completely false and as far as the comp is concerned he's just as legal as the next guy or more legal then @ least 90 percent of the guys I've ever been around and to be honest with you all I am not saying this to defend him at all its the truth cause frankly I wanna beat him down real bad about now ..... Reguardless of my digs on him which were basically just to irritate him his #### as far as the business is concerned is on the up and up I mean he's been doing it for more then 2 decades with out any injuries I mean I can't even say that yet



Its not about mexicans. It was more about how he insures the employes he has. If hes willing to quite the constant ignorant remarks to basically every tree company that comes on here and can actually do something. then fine ill leave him be. i really have no intrest in hurting him financially or causing him strain. but thats the difference if the ball was in the other court. Would he do the same? like you worked for him for a few days right? did he pay the fees for you to be covered? because saying your just a subcontractor is no good.

I mean if you watch his videos then make a phone call. you can find out if hes legally insured for a climber and say two ground workers. consumers have the right to this documentation also thats how they can find out if who they are hiring is legal. from what i seen in his videos if hes paying out under 20k a year in wages his workers comp should be around 6-10k a year off the bat. if you do all the math. a climber is worth 3k off the bat wether they do 20k in wages or not ground workers are 1.5k. and at the end of the year you get audited if you did more or less you either pay more or get a return.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> matt I will say this and not in his defense but I worked with him for 3 days and his equipment was nice , his guys were well trained safe and what appeared to me extremely happy to be there , and as far as mexicans there was not one other then my guy , I dunno know where the mexican thing came from but that's completely false and as far as the comp is concerned he's just as legal as the next guy or more legal then @ least 90 percent of the guys I've ever been around and to be honest with you all I am not saying this to defend him at all its the truth cause frankly I wanna beat him down real bad about now ..... Reguardless of my digs on him which were basically just to irritate him his #### as far as the business is concerned is on the up and up I mean he's been doing it for more then 2 decades with out any injuries I mean I can't even say that yet



All im saying to is if guys like him want to constantly run his flipper. sooner or later guys are gonna get mad. it may bite you it may not. only time will tell. being an ass hole to people will only get you so far in life. and its also appartent in his case.

around here none of the tree guys have problems they all help each other and dont cut eachothers throat. but on here its like every one is the best in thier own mind since they have a 20k bucket and should be constantly battering people that might actually have real knowledge. i mean if a guy uses cranes everyday he might actually know just a little bit? right.

90% of the real tree guys hit the road on here and its a shame thier use to be really good topics going on and i really liked reading them but anymore thier is nothing.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> All im saying to is if guys like him want to constantly run his flipper. sooner or later guys are gonna get mad. it may bite you it may not. only time will tell. being an ass hole to people will only get you so far in life. and its also appartent in his case.
> 
> around here none of the tree guys have problems they all help each other and dont cut eachothers throat. but on here its like every one is the best in thier own mind since they have a 20k bucket and should be constantly battering people that might actually have real knowledge. i mean if a guy uses cranes everyday he might actually know just a little bit? right.
> 
> 90% of the real tree guys hit the road on here and its a shame thier use to be really good topics going on and i really liked reading them but anymore thier is nothing.


When I joined this site 3 years back it was just as bad , and I am not gonna comment on him @ all but the truth of the matter I don't really gives 2 ####s about it either , I don't care what someone makes or how they make it , I only say I am better because I am a true competitor whether I am wrong or right ... With that being said I am gonna run my flapper daily cause hey that's justme23005 LOL ...... Besides being a hack pays well sometimes too hell sometimes I can even afford 2 bags of Meth .....


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> When I joined this site 3 years back it was just as bad , and I am not gonna comment on him @ all but the truth of the matter I don't really gives 2 ####s about it either , I don't care what someone makes or how they make it , I only say I am better because I am a true competitor whether I am wrong or right ... With that being said I am gonna run my flapper daily cause hey that's justme23005 LOL ...... Besides being a hack pays well sometimes too hell sometimes I can even afford 2 bags of Meth .....



running your flapper is one thing. but talking about the same person consistently. making acusitions, and also bringing thier family members into it is another. once you do this to someone you kinda should expect them to do something back. i dont know to many people that will sit back and just take it. where will that get you in life?

ive been on here for a good while now and have never had another problem with anyone but him. and he brought it upon himself he had so many chances to give it up. i dont know how many times ive asked him,but its been to many.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> running your flapper is one thing. but talking about the same person consistently. making acusitions, and also bringing thier family members into it is another. once you do this to someone you kinda should expect them to do something back. i dont know to many people that will sit back and just take it. where will that get you in life?
> 
> ive been on here for a good while now and have never had another problem with anyone but him. and he brought it upon himself he had so many chances to give it up. i dont know how many times ive asked him,but its been to many.


I get it but you were alittle hard on him man , I mean judging by the raft of #### I got he's PO'd for sure I mean you owe me a phone for christs' sake alll I did was shut my down @ 5pm last night go to a baseball game with my wife and kids and @ 5am my alarm went off and then it exploded from all the hate stored up in it LOL


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> I miss the real Matt (Prentice).


It's funny I should read this. I nearly crashed my chip truck doing a double take of a guy walking a dog that looked like Matt to a T. I miss that guy as well.


----------



## treemandan

I dunno if mother####ers be running their flippers or their flappers.


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> I was hoping you would, love to see you climb and run a saw..LOL...like that would happen....haha...whens the last time you footlocked old jeffy??..lol



10 years. I went into management after 28 years of climbing.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> That's the problem guys think their all that and a bag of potato chips. Someone else told me someone would climb me under the table. But if that's the case what are they doing with all there money. Buying crack? Big trees are Worth big money. They wouldn't be using equipment older than them. So I highly doubt there are guys on here doing bigger trees than us. They would have to spend the money or let uncle Sam have it. I'd say marquis does some reputable jobs but other than that. Look through the whole forum and find something impressive other than REG. who people seem to think they even have any business criticizing.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cvjtg0



I guess I have missed a lot in the past few weeks….
Sorry if its already been posted but do you have a load chart for this crane you have? 10,000lbs + cap at 110ft for $450k sounds like a good deal. Don’t know much about kbooms Art from smith cranes has called me a bunch of times, I would like to work with one for a bit. 
I would be careful in assuming that there aren’t many guys in the production removal game, there are a lot more then you would think.
I think you need to chill out with this whole threatening thing, you sound just like AA, he was always challenging everyone to a fight, or threatening to sue them. Take it for what its worth, it’s the Whadja do today thread on arboristsite. Not sure it could mean less. If it was all serious I don’t think as many of us would come over here to take a break. without everyone talking #### this thread seems to die. Its certainly not worth the effort to get someone investigated… :confused2:


----------



## mikewhite85

Ground a few stumps and my guys did a trimming job my foreman bid on. Sweet to get paid for a job I never saw :msp_smile: I picked him up a few months ago and he has been a real asset. The guy has long blond hair and people have asked if he is Thor.

Also prepped for a planting job tomorrow. City of LA requirements for street trees are crazy- I need root barriers, double stakes, 50/50 amendment, tree well covers, and need to deliver an extra 3 trees to the city lot. Also need to have 2 separate inspectors come to check on the tree quality and our work. All just to plant 3 24" Brisbane Box. Would have been a $750 job but turned into 2300 due to all of their requirements.


----------



## mikewhite85

The requirements are inconvenient... but I don't mind the extra cash. Feel sorry for the GC who is subbing me!


----------



## superjunior

Think I'm gonna be letting go one of my main guys soon. Just can't put up with his additude and complaining anymore, just can't do it anymore he's wearin me out. Stresses me and the crew out on a daily basis. He's gotta have some kind of mental issue or something. Don't know and don't care but he's gotta go.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> The requirements are inconvenient... but I don't mind the extra cash. Feel sorry for the GC who is subbing me!



Ha Ha, no you don't!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> I guess I have missed a lot in the past few weeks….
> Sorry if its already been posted but do you have a load chart for this crane you have? 10,000lbs + cap at 110ft for $450k sounds like a good deal. Don’t know much about kbooms Art from smith cranes has called me a bunch of times, I would like to work with one for a bit.
> I would be careful in assuming that there aren’t many guys in the production removal game, there are a lot more then you would think.
> I think you need to chill out with this whole threatening thing, you sound just like AA, he was always challenging everyone to a fight, or threatening to sue them. Take it for what its worth, it’s the Whadja do today thread on arboristsite. Not sure it could mean less. If it was all serious I don’t think as many of us would come over here to take a break. without everyone talking #### this thread seems to die. Its certainly not worth the effort to get someone investigated… :confused2:



If you would like to know about the bigger crane i would be more than glad to talk to you about it. 450k would be almost impossible to get it you would have to move that number closer to 750k. the one that ART from smith truck cranes has that is comparable is close to the 1 mill mark.

and i was not threatening him i asked him to stop. then posted the information that i sent to his states comp. A threat is something your proposing to do what i did was an actual action that has already been taken.

your also missing a lot of the point and it has become a personal thing so please stay out of it.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> If you would like to know about the bigger crane i would be more than glad to talk to you about it. 450k would be almost impossible to get it you would have to move that number closer to 750k. the one that ART from smith truck cranes has that is comparable is close to the 1 mill mark.
> 
> and i was not threatening him i asked him to stop. then posted the information that i sent to his states comp. A threat is something your proposing to do what i did was an actual action that has already been taken.
> 
> your also missing a lot of the point and it has become a personal thing so please stay out of it.





By all means, have at it, I couldn't care less about ur personal issue.

Back to the cranes, I was looking for some info on your 500 series knuckle boom, couldn't find anything online that had more then about 60' horizontal reach. Do you have a load chart or a link you could share? 
Excuse my ignorance on the price, I based it off you $300k boom cost post (then added a rough cost of a heavy duty chassis ) 10k lbs cap at 110' radius in the AT crane world usually require a carrier weighing in well over 130,000lbs, just hard to imagine that on a truck chassis or riggers wide enough to give that capacity.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> By all means, have at it, I couldn't care less about ur personal issue.
> 
> Back to the cranes, I was looking for some info on your 500 series knuckle boom, couldn't find anything online that had more then about 60' horizontal reach. Do you have a load chart or a link you could share?
> Excuse my ignorance on the price, I based it off you $300k boom cost post (then added a rough cost of a heavy duty chassis ) 10k lbs cap at 110' radius in the AT crane world usually require a carrier weighing in well over 130,000lbs, just hard to imagine that on a truck chassis or riggers wide enough to give that capacity.



internet charts for copmas are almost non existent. only horizontal reach. you have to get a chart from them once the crane is built how you want it. i mean you can push a 500 or larger series out really far. they have pushed some of the effers out to 165. i wanted to stop in the 120 range due to cost and size of truck i had to keep the weight of the crane under 25k. or the truck would reach astronomical cost.

if you would like to see my load chart i could try and scan it and upload it somewhere. with a boom theirs three variables bottom cylinders then your first knuckle then your fly jib. so a straight stick load chart is easy. but once you start booming over trees then pointing the fly jib down behind it, it gets confusing.

but as far as compacity i think at reach your gonna have a good bit more than a 38ton.

to get a boom like that on a truck the truck will need pretty extensive modification. two steering axles in the front is for starters then they weld another sub frame to keep it from bending under that kind of load.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> By all means, have at it, I couldn't care less about ur personal issue.
> 
> Back to the cranes, I was looking for some info on your 500 series knuckle boom, couldn't find anything online that had more then about 60' horizontal reach. Do you have a load chart or a link you could share?
> Excuse my ignorance on the price, I based it off you $300k boom cost post (then added a rough cost of a heavy duty chassis ) 10k lbs cap at 110' radius in the AT crane world usually require a carrier weighing in well over 130,000lbs, just hard to imagine that on a truck chassis or riggers wide enough to give that capacity.



if you guys are serious about buying one i can put you in touch with the man that has all the answers. they took such good care of me throughout my buying experience and any type of trouble shooting the possibility of me ever going with another brand would be slim to none.

their are no salesman where i bought mine only knowledge they could care less if you buy it or not and thats what i really liked. only the facts.

when i called smith truck cranes they had something sitting their for 280k that they really wanted to sell me. and it was a good deal and all that and all the financing.

when i called timberland it was just straight forward facts. no haggling this is what it is take it or leave it. and i really like it that way. all the other BS is a waste of time.

the guy has took such good care of me i just picked up another 3 chip professional camera to shoot more videos of the truck for him. 24/7 if you have a problem he's their to ask.


----------



## mattfr12

im gonna hop off an probably won't be skimming through very much if you want more information just call me.


----------



## formationrx

*2 rotten blue fish....*

....back in the early 90's i was working at this tree outfit back east....they had just hired 4 new crew members.... 
one day at a meeting one of the crew leaders looked right at me dead in the eye and said "someone stole my hand snips".... i was shocked and surprised... i thought he was accusing me.... this was on a friday and i spent the whole weekend fretting about it... then i got mad... on monday after work i stopped off at the fish market and got 2 rotten blue fish.... on tuesday i put them in his tool box...they sat there all day and overnight....on wednesday he found them... he was so pissed... it was funny as hell... he spent the morning washing all his slimy ass tools... everyone laughed at him... he looked like a real **********.... and i felt great.... he could not figure out who did it.....2 years later i told him it was me.... he said hed found his snips and just lost them..... turns out at the meeting he was looking at me becuz he knew i did NOT steel his snips... i felt like scum... but i took away a lesson... both sides can #### up from time to time.... if you got a problem with someone have the courage to stand up and SETTLE it.... it avoids misunderstandings and a hell of a lot of stinky situations.....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Haven't done jack in the last couple days, its rained so much here. Gotta big dry up coming, thank god, going to go hit it hard for a few days, rack it up, and chillax all over again. Getting ready for the big move has its perks. I don't have any full time guys, so I am not worried about keeping them busy, which is a big bonus. Kinda cherry picking work at this point, lots of bids, lots of stuff I am not real interested in. Have been getting a lot of neighbor dispute bids, I drop a huge price and they never call, works for me. Still stuck on that stupid land clearing that I got caught on this winter, HO's wife cant make a decision to save here life. New rule for me, never start one until the frost is IN! Trying to scrape up a forest floor when the soil is not frozen, is next to impossible, each little bump or dip lets you pick up soil instead of thatch. Then add in a month of rain, fml! We where going to spray tall fescue, now we are planting vinca in 2" pots, 18" on center for 5700 sq ft. Installing a "nature trail", spraying hydro seed on a new turf area,......... baaaaaaah, how do I get myself into this crap! I told them that if they get more "creative" That they will need to get a landscaper in there. I wanna get out of there. Looking forward to that big check from the sale, keep watching the calender, its a coming!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 237514
View attachment 237515
View attachment 237516
View attachment 237517
View attachment 237518

Did these 2 yesterday, spruce between the house and service line, then the silver maple over the cottage and septic, weather cooperated so that was good, tree was in bad shape. All the big wood stayed, the owner wanted us to leave the base of the stump cut at 4' so they can have like a table or? whateva! I do what the customer requests. Also inside were some baby squirrels about 15'. We saved em!


----------



## deevo

*Few more*

View attachment 237519
View attachment 237520
View attachment 237521
View attachment 237522
View attachment 237523


I have to tell you, having the GRCS this year sure changes your rigging game! With its awesome lifting power, my new ground guy has it pretty much down pat, was letting things run exactly how a well rounded ground guy would! I was pretty happy with that!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

View attachment 237524
View attachment 237525
View attachment 237526
View attachment 237527

Few more, everything went great, my 200T started running funny near the middle of the job though, think it needs a carb kit, once you sink it into something big it just bogs down! Chains sharp and everything, it's 4 years old, so I had to go to my back up Dolmar and it cut through the silver maple like no one's business! Got a decent sized dead Beech to remove from over a house this morning then 18 stumps this afternoon! Yee:msp_tongue: haw!


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> View attachment 237524
> View attachment 237525
> View attachment 237526
> View attachment 237527
> 
> Few more, everything went great, my 200T started running funny near the middle of the job though, think it needs a carb kit, once you sink it into something big it just bogs down! !



Have you taken the spark arrest screen out of the muffler?


----------



## treeman75

Pelorus said:


> Have you taken the spark arrest screen out of the muffler?



A friend of mine had his carbs gone through and still the same thing. It turned out the boot wasnt on on the wire all the way. Try pushing the boot on the wire.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> All im saying to is if guys like him want to constantly run his flipper. sooner or later guys are gonna get mad. it may bite you it may not. only time will tell. being an ass hole to people will only get you so far in life. and its also appartent in his case.
> 
> around here none of the tree guys have problems they all help each other and dont cut eachothers throat. but on here its like every one is the best in thier own mind since they have a 20k bucket and should be constantly battering people that might actually have real knowledge. i mean if a guy uses cranes everyday he might actually know just a little bit? right.
> 
> 90% of the real tree guys hit the road on here and its a shame thier use to be really good topics going on and i really liked reading them but anymore thier is nothing.



get out now before they drag you down and eat the flesh right off yer bones.


----------



## treemandan

formationrx said:


> ....back in the early 90's i was working at this tree outfit back east....they had just hired 4 new crew members....
> one day at a meeting one of the crew leaders looked right at me dead in the eye and said "someone stole my hand snips".... i was shocked and surprised... i thought he was accusing me.... this was on a friday and i spent the whole weekend fretting about it... then i got mad... on monday after work i stopped off at the fish market and got 2 rotten blue fish.... on tuesday i put them in his tool box...they sat there all day and overnight....on wednesday he found them... he was so pissed... it was funny as hell... he spent the morning washing all his slimy ass tools... everyone laughed at him... he looked like a real **********.... and i felt great.... he could not figure out who did it.....2 years later i told him it was me.... he said hed found his snips and just lost them..... turns out at the meeting he was looking at me becuz he knew i did NOT steel his snips... i felt like scum... but i took away a lesson... both sides can #### up from time to time.... if you got a problem with someone have the courage to stand up and SETTLE it.... it avoids misunderstandings and a hell of a lot of stinky situations.....



Well, ain't you the psycho?


----------



## treeman82

So far I've just been waiting around for the phone to ring, although I did book my airfare for next week down to Charlotte. Got a conference call scheduled for this morning regarding my website. After that I have a job to look at, and a bunch of paper work to take care of.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ohhhhhh boy something good better happen ASAP because the heartbeat of this thread is starting to fade and it may flatline soon ....LOL


----------



## the Aerialist

*My Ban is up is that good?*



treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhhh boy something good better happen ASAP because the heartbeat of this thread is starting to fade and it may flatline soon ....LOL



Heartbeat of this thread? The thread has been bleeding to death for 1000 pages. It seems funny (lol ha ha) that I got banned and yet the MDS and Matt debacle was allowed to carry on beyond reason. What does it take for a clique member to get banned? Making the beanie boy a mod was a great idea for protecting the clique together in this bottle.

The gang that has taken over this forum can sting each other to death as no normal person would tolerate the goings on in this forum at this point. A degrading and downhill slide is what this whole website is heading into. Enjoy your own company boys, the men have left.

the Aerialist


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> Heartbeat of this thread? The thread has been bleeding to death for 1000 pages. It seems funny (lol ha ha) that I got banned and yet the MDS and Matt debacle was allowed to carry on beyond reason. What does it take for a clique member to get banned? Making the beanie boy a mod was a great idea for protecting the clique together in this bottle.
> 
> The gang that has taken over this forum can sting each other to death as no normal person would tolerate the goings on in this forum at this point. A degrading and downhill slide is what this whole website is heading into. Enjoy your own company boys, the men have left.
> 
> the Aerialist



Does this mean this is your last post?


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Heartbeat of this thread? The thread has been bleeding to death for 1000 pages. It seems funny (lol ha ha) that I got banned and yet the MDS and Matt debacle was allowed to carry on beyond reason. What does it take for a clique member to get banned? Making the beanie boy a mod was a great idea for protecting the clique together in this bottle.
> 
> The gang that has taken over this forum can sting each other to death as no normal person would tolerate the goings on in this forum at this point. A degrading and downhill slide is what this whole website is heading into. Enjoy your own company boys, the men have left.
> 
> the Aerialist


ohhh dougable your missing the whole point the best part of this thread is watching you get banned , I mean you may be one of the biggest troublemakers your scope is wide but I wouldn't bother too much with father time I've learned the rules to let you hang yourself with a rope you tied yourself LOL ... But anyway you are my comic relief I just hope you post the video when you get folded like a cartoon character by a tree , that sir would end this thread that day because it couldn't be topped .... But anyway I doubt MDS is far gone he will come to what little sense he has and come take a monster #### right on your baldspot .... Maybe I am wrong but I've been right a few times in the past .... I actually wish there was a uber like button and I would hit it daily watching that branch whack you in the nuts its just a shame it wasn't hard enough to be sure you could never reproduce again ...


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> Heartbeat of this thread? The thread has been bleeding to death for 1000 pages. It seems funny (lol ha ha) that I got banned and yet the MDS and Matt debacle was allowed to carry on beyond reason. What does it take for a clique member to get banned? Making the beanie boy a mod was a great idea for protecting the clique together in this bottle.
> 
> The gang that has taken over this forum can sting each other to death as no normal person would tolerate the goings on in this forum at this point. A degrading and downhill slide is what this whole website is heading into. Enjoy your own company boys, the men have left.
> 
> the Aerialist



You personally were responsible for killing this thread. It never survived the your childish crap. You can point fingers at everyone and anyone but in the end it was YOU. Here you go again complaining about mods because they wont ban someone when you start #### with them, and yes thats how it always go. You start #### then run to the mods. You caused the over moderation of this thread and chased people out of here. Now we have a mod a member of the "clique" (which is obviously a veiled reference of your former phallic based descriptor). So in my book you are still taking a shot at the mods. We finally have a mod who is controlling the substance that really needs to be addressed "safety issues" but you just want to continue your ####. Doug GROW THE ####. You must have been an only child.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sign 3 nice tree jobs today. Now I just have to somehow get the rest of my work done so i can do them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You personally were responsible for killing this thread. It never survived the your childish crap. You can point fingers at everyone and anyone but in the end it was YOU. Here you go again complaining about mods because they wont ban someone when you start #### with them, and yes thats how it always go. You start #### then run to the mods. You caused the over moderation of this thread and chased people out of here. Now we have a mod a member of the "clique" (which is obviously a veiled reference of your former phallic based descriptor). So in my book you are still taking a shot at the mods. We finally have a mod who is controlling the substance that really needs to be addressed "safety issues" but you just want to continue your ####. Doug GROW THE ####. You must have been an only child.



Dang good post, SOM.


Doug, the 'clique', (what ever you want to call it), just happens. The back and forth between guys must be something you don't understand. Me and Slayer went at it for awhile and we are friend's. Actually, I've got to call him in a few minute's. Anyway, this 'clique' you speak of in reality is made of real tree guy's and you should know better than to try what you did to ruin this thread. You ever heard of the word 'Humble'?
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang good post, SOM.
> 
> 
> Doug, the 'clique', (what ever you want to call it), just happens. The back and forth between guys must be something you don't understand. Me and Slayer went at it for awhile and we are friend's. Actually, I've got to call him in a few minute's. Anyway, this 'clique' you speak of in reality is made of real tree guy's and you should know better than to try what you did to ruin this thread. You ever heard of the word 'Humble'?
> Jeff



Wait a minute. Jeffy just made a post with no smilies and he used a lot of words, in paragraph form to boot!!!! The #### is up around here these days?


----------



## treeman82

Not an amazing day, but I did get a bunch of money in. Also looked at a job or two, and locked in another one from yesterday. Did manage to get pictures of that elm tree, though I don't think they are very good due to the cloud cover. It's the big green monster behind the hawthorne, trunk pick is taken from about 80' away, the other is well over 100. Of course it's right over the septic.


----------



## Tree Pig

*hey*

I have been disavowed. Not sure why but some one stripped my A.K.A. Tree Pig custom title from me. Hmmm all my hard earned points down the drain.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Not an amazing day, but I did get a bunch of money in. Also looked at a job or two, and locked in another one from yesterday. Did manage to get pictures of that elm tree, though I don't think they are very good due to the cloud cover. It's the big green monster behind the hawthorne, trunk pick is taken from about 80' away, the other is well over 100. Of course it's right over the septic.



Did you bid on it? 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Wait a minute. Jeffy just made a post with no smilies and he used a lot of words, in paragraph form to boot!!!! The #### is up around here these days?



:msp_tongue:

:biggrin:
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## no tree to big

treeman82 said:


> Not an amazing day, but I did get a bunch of money in. Also looked at a job or two, and locked in another one from yesterday. Did manage to get pictures of that elm tree, though I don't think they are very good due to the cloud cover. It's the big green monster behind the hawthorne, trunk pick is taken from about 80' away, the other is well over 100. Of course it's right over the septic.


she's a biggin but I think if our crew went out, normally 4, with one extra guy it would be a 12-14 hour job tops, with out a crane, we have yet to go over 10 hours on any tree and we have done some bogus stuff. ##pics may be deceiving but I am basing it off of one of the 200 huge american elms our crew took down last year


----------



## chief116

treeman82 said:


> Not an amazing day, but I did get a bunch of money in. Also looked at a job or two, and locked in another one from yesterday. Did manage to get pictures of that elm tree, though I don't think they are very good due to the cloud cover. It's the big green monster behind the hawthorne, trunk pick is taken from about 80' away, the other is well over 100. Of course it's right over the septic.



Do people laugh or cry when you give them an estimate?


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> Did you bid on it?
> Jeff



Yes, 12K using a 120 ton crane.


I don't care if they laugh, cry, or have a heart attack, but if I get the job I they better pay. Local low bidding hack told them 6K, let him have it.

As far as hours on the job goes... I think that if I had a 4 man crew with all good guys on the ground I could have it brushed out in a day, and have the wood down in another day... but then you still have to get that big stuff out of there, and you can't go over the septic... and going through the woods repeatedly with heavy equipment would be tough.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have been disavowed. Not sure why but some one stripped my A.K.A. Tree Pig custom title from me. Hmmm all my hard earned points down the drain.



RIP, tree pig.
Where do we send the flower's?
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## no tree to big

today was a nice easy day and we had some laughs too. 

tall spread out ash that was like three inches from the primarys back in an alley we shut down the power obviously well everyone on the block was fine with it but this one couple I'm not sure exactly was said between the foreman and the guy but he was pissssssssed. when we took break the two mexis were sitting right by these peps property the lady, might I add very large lady, comes out and starts yelling at them because they are just sitting down eating(that's what we do at break) she told us very "firmly" that we needed to finish right now they said we'll be done by 12 "no you need to finish right now because I just went grocery shopping yesterday" (it was already 10) she kept freaking out "I'm gonna call the village the police your boss hell probably her congressman too..." so we said the numbers on the side of the truck then she called the office and was told to f off (the secretaries were out or busy so one of the very grumpy owners answered :hmm3grin2orange: we just happened to run till about 1 then I don't think they called the power co. til about 3 pays to not piss off the guys who control your power. 



treeman82 said:


> Yes, 12K using a 120 ton crane.
> 
> 
> I don't care if they laugh, cry, or have a heart attack, but if I get the job I they better pay. Local low bidding hack told them 6K, let him have it.
> 
> As far as hours on the job goes... I think that if I had a 4 man crew with all good guys on the ground I could have it brushed out in a day, and have the wood down in another day... but then you still have to get that big stuff out of there, and you can't go over the septic... and going through the woods repeatedly with heavy equipment would be tough.



have a log cart? thats how we'd get it out to the road...you cant go over the septic but what happens if you put down a plywood road right along the woods and go out with the mini? they couldn't have gone right up the edge of the woods with the septic that would be suicide. also something else to think about get the septic mapped out maybe the way it is layed out you might gain a little extra room and not even know its available you might have room between the lines in the leach field and as long as you stayed between the lines your good.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Have you taken the spark arrest screen out of the muffler?



No, should I? I dropped it off today after our first job to be looked at.


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> A friend of mine had his carbs gone through and still the same thing. It turned out the boot wasnt on on the wire all the way. Try pushing the boot on the wire.



Ok, I dropped it off, using my back up the rest of the week.


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> Heartbeat of this thread? The thread has been bleeding to death for 1000 pages. It seems funny (lol ha ha) that I got banned and yet the MDS and Matt debacle was allowed to carry on beyond reason. What does it take for a clique member to get banned? Making the beanie boy a mod was a great idea for protecting the clique together in this bottle.
> 
> The gang that has taken over this forum can sting each other to death as no normal person would tolerate the goings on in this forum at this point. A degrading and downhill slide is what this whole website is heading into. Enjoy your own company boys, the men have left.
> 
> the Aerialist



Your a tard! You have absolutely no business being on here, stick on the 101 forum dougie......Someone hit the Ban button quick!


----------



## tree md

deevo said:


> View attachment 237514
> View attachment 237515
> View attachment 237516
> View attachment 237517
> View attachment 237518
> 
> Did these 2 yesterday, spruce between the house and service line, then the silver maple over the cottage and septic, weather cooperated so that was good, tree was in bad shape. All the big wood stayed, the owner wanted us to leave the base of the stump cut at 4' so they can have like a table or? whateva! I do what the customer requests. Also inside were some baby squirrels about 15'. We saved em!



Nice work Deevo.

What's up with the orange boxes? Where I'd you get them? I'd like to have one to transport fuel and oil in.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Yes, 12K using a 120 ton crane.
> 
> 
> I don't care if they laugh, cry, or have a heart attack, but if I get the job I they better pay. Local low bidding hack told them 6K, let him have it.
> 
> As far as hours on the job goes... I think that if I had a 4 man crew with all good guys on the ground I could have it brushed out in a day, and have the wood down in another day... but then you still have to get that big stuff out of there, and you can't go over the septic... and going through the woods repeatedly with heavy equipment would be tough.



Hear ya there, I bid a dead euc in Mission Valley for $$$. Totally fair price, another company is gonna bid it tomorrow. My bid includes a crane and done in one day. They figure they don't need a crane and I bet my bid is under his. Here in San Diego, I can get a 90 ton for about $3600 for a ten hour day. If I bid this without a crane, it would be 5 guy's for at least 4 day's. We will see.
Jeff :smile2:

There's your smile!


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> today was a nice easy day and we had some laughs too.
> 
> tall spread out ash that was like three inches from the primarys back in an alley we shut down the power obviously well everyone on the block was fine with it but this one couple I'm not sure exactly was said between the foreman and the guy but he was pissssssssed. when we took break the two mexis were sitting right by these peps property the lady, might I add very large lady, comes out and starts yelling at them because they are just sitting down eating(that's what we do at break) she told us very "firmly" that we needed to finish right now they said we'll be done by 12 "no you need to finish right now because I just went grocery shopping yesterday" (it was already 10) she kept freaking out "I'm gonna call the village the police your boss hell probably her congressman too..." so we said the numbers on the side of the truck then she called the office and was told to f off (the secretaries were out or busy so one of the very grumpy owners answered :hmm3grin2orange: we just happened to run till about 1 then I don't think they called the power co. til about 3 pays to not piss off the guys who control your power.
> 
> 
> 
> have a log cart? thats how we'd get it out to the road...you cant go over the septic but what happens if you put down a plywood road right along the woods and go out with the mini? they couldn't have gone right up the edge of the woods with the septic that would be suicide. also something else to think about get the septic mapped out maybe the way it is layed out you might gain a little extra room and not even know its available you might have room between the lines in the leach field and as long as you stayed between the lines your good.



You seem to have a 'Septic fettish'. Do you have bad dreams about a job gone bad and you wake-up in a sweat?
It's OK, just relax---- ahhhhh
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## tree md

Was on the road and working for 13.5 hours today. Had to get up at 5 and go take care of some family ####. Lord knows I try to avoid drama at all costs and nip problems in the bud before it becomes drama but kind of hard to do when it's family. Anyway, I finally made it to work late. Almost finished my HOA work today but I got a call on a bid that wanted to reschedule yesterday and had to leave to go meet her. Glad I did, she's hot! They kept adding work at my HOA so I am going to be there another day anyway. Been really busting ass and working long hours lately. Not a lot of fun time. When I am off a day I am too tired to do anything but rest. It's a good thing I guess.

I'm about to drop some serious coin an a new truck here in the next couple of weeks. I am torn between a half ton and 3/4. I am wanting a nice bid truck to have 
lettered up but need a 3/4 to haul equipment. I am thinking about the gas situation. Oh well, I am in no hurry. I'm searching for a good deal. I've been so busy that I have not had time to search in earnest yet. Another good thing as every day it's another grand or better towards the truck fund. I guess I'll just wait and see what comes along.


----------



## Kottonwood

treeman82 said:


> Yes, 12K using a 120 ton crane.
> 
> 
> I don't care if they laugh, cry, or have a heart attack, but if I get the job I they better pay. Local low bidding hack told them 6K, let him have it.
> 
> As far as hours on the job goes... I think that if I had a 4 man crew with all good guys on the ground I could have it brushed out in a day, and have the wood down in another day... but then you still have to get that big stuff out of there, and you can't go over the septic... and going through the woods repeatedly with heavy equipment would be tough.



Yeah... I just don't see it. 12k is too much for 2 days work with a four man crew...... 6k is a fair bid. Are you including grinding the stump too? What kind of equipment do you have? If you have a skid steer and mats you could drop and haul all the wood in one day easy.


----------



## Kottonwood

Also if you don't want to use a crane just send two climbers up to brush it out.... two good guys in the tree and you'll definitely have the tops down by the afternoon


----------



## beastmaster

Been home the last two days(See all my posts)but applied on line to a local company that comes highly recommended, Monday. Today they called and I go interview in the morning. I am kind of happy doing what I'm doing jumping around from company to company as needed, makes me feel independent, but the wifes been on me about getting a real job. Their only 15 20 min. away too. It'll be interesting.
I'm pretty picky who I'll work for, I have to remember,"be humble".


----------



## Pelorus

Have you taken the spark arrest screen out of the muffler?
No, should I? I dropped it off today after our first job to be looked at. 

According to Stihl reps, the screen should be left in, so you don't start fires while going prematurely deaf.
I took mine out and tossed it in the trash. It would periodically carbon up even though I'm running premium gas mixed at 50:1


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> Nice work Deevo.
> 
> What's up with the orange boxes? Where I'd you get them? I'd like to have one to transport fuel and oil in.



I do quite a bit of lake work (water access only) I can put a lot of extras in the boxes, and keeps the saws and stuff protected, and good to throw other stuff into as well. Got them from my local Husky dealer (I've had em for about 7 years)


----------



## treemandan

just as it stopped raining and the sun came out my friend calls me says he needs me to help cut grass. I have always been looking forward to the day I got on one of those mowers and let er rip...and to tell a secret- I have also been a little scared to. 
Boy what fun! Started going sideways full tilt right off the bat sliding across the wet grass, the one blade hit a metal birdfeeder post as I bounced off of it, the feeder and squirll cone fall on me but i was able to keep from slidding further into the unkempt where a mower like that ain't much good for anything save for being a major ####ing problem and a noisy one at that.

Don't know where that propane tank came from but them things can take a good nudge. Speaking of which: These mowers are tough, drag a good size rock quite a ways, it would impress a man, it did in fact-me.

I had been running under tree limbs - boy that sucks- I guess a dead branch fell on the muffler- smelt a wood fire- looked behind me and there it following me. I couldn't get away from it, I almost jumped off and ran.

Which is what i did with the self-propelled walk behind. I had to cause the first time it got away from me and ended jumping up on a stone wall.

What happened was I was getting used to it then idiot flys by on the rider and scares the #### out me when I was turning the thing and get into the place I was about to go. I didn't know where to try and point the thing next. Those walk behinds are nuts which is why when the guy did it again I just let go of the machine thinking it would stop but it went about 20 feet cutting into the neighbors pacyhasandra before actually shutting down completely. When i got it out I scalped a metal well head with it.

5 hours of that I was ready for more so tommorow i just might. We are doing some huge properties in little time. I can't beleive just how fast and good these mowers are. I am lucky to be OK much less alive from all of these. I didn't wack any roots or tree trunks. Wrastled a lot of raspberry, low hanging limbs and slid into a spruce ( ouch) here and there but no real damage.


----------



## treemandan

no tree to big said:


> today was a nice easy day and we had some laughs too.
> 
> tall spread out ash that was like three inches from the primarys back in an alley we shut down the power obviously well everyone on the block was fine with it but this one couple I'm not sure exactly was said between the foreman and the guy but he was pissssssssed. when we took break the two mexis were sitting right by these peps property the lady, might I add very large lady, comes out and starts yelling at them because they are just sitting down eating(that's what we do at break) she told us very "firmly" that we needed to finish right now they said we'll be done by 12 "no you need to finish right now because I just went grocery shopping yesterday" (it was already 10) she kept freaking out "I'm gonna call the village the police your boss hell probably her congressman too..." so we said the numbers on the side of the truck then she called the office and was told to f off (the secretaries were out or busy so one of the very grumpy owners answered :hmm3grin2orange: we just happened to run till about 1 then I don't think they called the power co. til about 3 pays to not piss off the guys who control your power.
> 
> 
> 
> have a log cart? thats how we'd get it out to the road...you cant go over the septic but what happens if you put down a plywood road right along the woods and go out with the mini? they couldn't have gone right up the edge of the woods with the septic that would be suicide. also something else to think about get the septic mapped out maybe the way it is layed out you might gain a little extra room and not even know its available you might have room between the lines in the leach field and as long as you stayed between the lines your good.




Its a good idea just to point to the truck and calmly tell the irate people to call the number that's on it. I do it everytime... even though there is no number on my truck.:msp_tongue:


----------



## newsawtooth

treemandan said:


> just as it stopped raining and the sun came out my friend calls me says he needs me to help cut grass. I have always been looking forward to the day I got on one of those mowers and let er rip...and to tell a secret- I have also been a little scared to.
> Boy what fun!



Say what you will about the mental acumen of the average lawn guy...but it's a better business model. The razor blade model, billing every week during the growing season with 1/50 of the risk. Screw that, I say. Instead, I slave away in trees over photovoltic systems and tile roofs with the monetary equivalent of a dozen riding mowers sitting beneath me in the form chip trucks, grinders and chippers. And I'll only be there once every few years or just once, ever. Yeah, I'm superior. A superior jackass.


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> RIP, tree pig.
> Where do we send the flower's?
> Jeff :biggrin:



I fixed it for now.


----------



## Tree Pig

Zale said:


> Does this mean this is your last post?



Yeah sure, Santa Clause, the Tooth Fairy are real, Democrats care about this country and we will achieve World Piece also.


----------



## treeman82

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Yeah... I just don't see it. 12k is too much for 2 days work with a four man crew...... 6k is a fair bid. Are you including grinding the stump too? What kind of equipment do you have? If you have a skid steer and mats you could drop and haul all the wood in one day easy.



I figured 6K for the 120. Just dump fees would be slightly under 1K, then still have to pay for trucking. Don't want to hill myself or my people when I can get the job done with a crane quicker and easier. I know that the lady got other prices which were between mine and the low bidder... so I can assume she was hearing 7500, 8500, 9. To be honest I could have bid lower using the same set-up, but I said to myself "why should I risk my bottom line for somebody who wasn't thinking about it in the first place?"


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> Heartbeat of this thread? The thread has been bleeding to death for 1000 pages. It seems funny (lol ha ha) that I got banned and yet the MDS and Matt debacle was allowed to carry on beyond reason. What does it take for a clique member to get banned? Making the beanie boy a mod was a great idea for protecting the clique together in this bottle.
> 
> The gang that has taken over this forum can sting each other to death as no normal person would tolerate the goings on in this forum at this point. A degrading and downhill slide is what this whole website is heading into. Enjoy your own company boys, the men have left.
> 
> the Aerialist



See, your wrong again. Several guys on here have received PM's from me about their content, ask them. The difference is, they listen. Those who don't, get the boot, friend or not. I was made a mod by Darin to control guys like you. Going back and forth is fine, posting vids of unsafe work is not. Trying to cause trouble for no good reason is not. Last warning Doug. If you continue to come here, only to raise hell, you will be gone forever. I have no problem with you posting vids, but read the ANSI book first, if not for us, for the well being of you and yours. A real,professional outfit, no matter the size, would have already done so.

*The Beanie Boy*


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman82 said:


> I figured 6K for the 120. Just dump fees would be slightly under 1K, then still have to pay for trucking. Don't want to hill myself or my people when I can get the job done with a crane quicker and easier. I know that the lady got other prices which were between mine and the low bidder... so I can assume she was hearing 7500, 8500, 9. To be honest I could have bid lower using the same set-up, but I said to myself "why should I risk my bottom line for somebody who wasn't thinking about it in the first place?"



Man I may be wrong... and I hope you get the bid, but looking at the house I would guess they would have a problem paying 5k never mind 12k.


----------



## treeclimber101

Doug doesn't seem to annoy me as much as he annoys some of you , I would compare him the bum that stands out front on the convience store smoking other peoples discared ciggy butts , and bumming a buck off so he can "get a warm meal" I mean as adults if you can't look @ himm and realize he's trying to be calculating then there's a problem .. And as far as his videos go I thought the immediate boos and hisses he gets from the members was sufficient to let any new members or people just passing by that you don't approve @ all as a moderator I think that you should create a thread titled doing this will get your ass killed or maimed and put videos that fall into this criteria there , simply deleted them doesn't teach anything ... Then we'll see how doug likes to be the teaching tool of the site guarantee his nonsense will be limited to somne stupid comments and we will see much less TRASHMAN JONES and his sidekick METH MAN


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree Pig, LOL..........AWESOME!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Doug doesn't seem to annoy me as much as he annoys some of you , I would compare him the bum that stands out front on the convience store smoking other peoples discared ciggy butts , and bumming a buck off so he can "get a warm meal" I mean as adults if you can't look @ himm and realize he's trying to be calculating then there's a problem .. And as far as his videos go I thought the immediate boos and hisses he gets from the members was sufficient to let any new members or people just passing by that you don't approve @ all as a moderator I think that you should create a thread titled doing this will get your ass killed or maimed and put videos that fall into this criteria there , simply deleted them doesn't teach anything ... Then we'll see how doug likes to be the teaching tool of the site guarantee his nonsense will be limited to somne stupid comments and we will see much less TRASHMAN JONES and his sidekick METH MAN



That actually wouldn't be a bad idea, when anybody comes across youtube vids that have bad,unsafe work, thro them up, and tear them apart, then, like you said, they (the GP) have an idea of what goes wrong when you don't do it right. Like the vid of that guy, the biker dude that looked like he could go bear hunting with a switch. Tho he was "GETIN ER DUN" there was plenty to correct. I am talking about the blatant, outrageous vids, not a vid by a pro that has one little thing outa place. The trained eye could pic anybody's vid apart, so I don't wanna go there. The vids of James, Merle and other famous "superstars of youtube" would be perfect. I really like the one of the guy who takes out the front porch with the spruce, then tries to cover it up! And the ladder vids are shiznit!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> That actually wouldn't be a bad idea, when anybody comes across youtube vids that have bad,unsafe work, thro them up, and tear them apart, then, like you said, they (the GP) have an idea of what goes wrong when you don't do it right. Like the vid of that guy, the biker dude that looked like he could go bear hunting with a switch. Tho he was "GETIN ER DUN" there was plenty to correct.


I mean seriously he's has spent good money on camera equip. And takes the time to edit the videos , you may be able to start a real teaching thread , and BTW I haven't seen any site that has one .... It gives people who are considering doing something the wrong way the chance to learn why its the wrong way , maybe its time for the site to prosper from him for a change .... If I was a moderator which BTW seems to be a truely thankless job I would exploit all his hard work


----------



## treeman82

Tree Pig said:


> Man I may be wrong... and I hope you get the bid, but looking at the house I would guess they would have a problem paying 5k never mind 12k.



Well they had to have just paid close to 20 for the septic... so what's another ____? Which is also one of the reasons I wanted to go with the crane. I couldn't see the lady reacting well to driving equipment over that septic which was JUST INSTALLED and the grass hasn't come back yet, mats or not. I know I didn't get it though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> I mean seriously he's has spent good money on camera equip. And takes the time to edit the videos , you may be able to start a real teaching thread , and BTW I haven't seen any site that has one .... It gives people who are considering doing something the wrong way the chance to learn why its the wrong way , maybe its time for the site to prosper from him for a change .... If I was a moderator which BTW seems to be a truely thankless job I would exploit all his hard work



Tru dat, I don't wanna make it a AA bashing thread tho. If it is real bad, no matter who, we can advise why. There is a lot of material out there just plain bubbaculture, so we can find plenty of obvious hacker vids. I don't want to have a trash talking thread that is full of hurt feelings. But a straight up "Don't do this thread" would be beneficial, even if it is getting a saw stuck or peeling one out. What does everyone else think.


----------



## MarquisTree

sgreanbeans said:


> Tru dat, I don't wanna make it a AA bashing thread tho. If it is real bad, no matter who, we can advise why. There is a lot of material out there just plain bubbaculture, so we can find plenty of obvious hacker vids. I don't want to have a trash talking thread that is full of hurt feelings. But a straight up "Don't do this thread" would be beneficial, even if it is getting a saw stuck or peeling one out. What does everyone else think.



Sounds like a good idea. We can start with theses...should keeps us bus yfor the next year.
Nosak Raw -- Tulsa&rsquo;s Only Reality-Based TV Show


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Sounds like a good idea. We can start with theses...should keeps us bus yfor the next year.
> Nosak Raw -- Tulsa&rsquo;s Only Reality-Based TV Show


Poor nosak he got chewed up one side and back down the other , I thought the video of them standing up the crane was some crazy #### and from what the show lead you believe it wasn't gonna be the only time that crane was gonna be stood up .... The most dangerous vegetation on the planet TREES .....LOL priceless


----------



## sgreanbeans

MarquisTree said:


> Sounds like a good idea. We can start with theses...should keeps us bus yfor the next year.
> Nosak Raw -- Tulsa&rsquo;s Only Reality-Based TV Show



O M mf'ing G.................I cannot believe I have never seen this website before! I seen the show once, he hit a house with a crane and had a welder on site to fix what he breaks............but wow! In for lunch, dun, Audi 5000

Today has been good so far, that mad it better! Tanksamillion


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> O M mf'ing G.................I cannot believe I have never seen this website before! I seen the show once, he hit a house with a crane and had a welder on site to fix what he breaks............but wow! In for lunch, dun, Audi 5000
> 
> Today has been good so far, that mad it better! Tanksamillion


huh???? Ya never seen it ! Saw for hire was the thread that brought me to AS 3 years ago , my wife saw previews and told me about a show where the guy cuts trees and flips cranes , I googled it and it somehow brought me to the saw for hire thread so I stayed LOL


----------



## tree md

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## the Aerialist

*I think it's a great idea*



sgreanbeans said:


> Tru dat, I don't wanna make it a AA bashing thread tho. If it is real bad, no matter who, we can advise why. There is a lot of material out there just plain bubbaculture, so we can find plenty of obvious hacker vids. I don't want to have a trash talking thread that is full of hurt feelings. But a straight up "Don't do this thread" would be beneficial, even if it is getting a saw stuck or peeling one out. What does everyone else think.



You know that is what I suggested you should have done with Matt's crane video, let it stay and comment on the lack of headgear on his pole saw guy. Better to point out what's wrong and discuss it than flat out censorship. People could learn to use better safety procedures from the discussion that follows.

My biggest gripe is the personal attacks that are so rampant here. No one would do that face to face so why hide behind a keyboard and do it here. MDS constant comments are what led me to place him at the bottom of the human gene pool. That's what needs to be moderated here. 

I make a lot of mistakes, and when they are pointed out politely I give thanks for the guidance and take such constructive critiques to heart and learn from them. When attacked and called a " or other unwarented slur of course I'm going to strike back, as any man would.

Some of you guys could help people if you could just learn to be polite about it. I don't think there's really much interest in that here though. I'd like to be proven wrong though. Why not give it a shot? Try being professional instead of acting like playground bully's.

I'm treating the crew to lunch at Appleby's today and just thought I'd respond to the thread in a reasonable way and see what it gets me.

, the Aerialist

Sent from my iPad


----------



## MarquisTree

I really liked when he had his expert come in to determine the weight of a butt log. He turns out to be a shirtless tard with a Ti-83 graphing calculator that he doesn't even know how to use. They stand there and grunt nonsensically using terms like safety factor (which they clearly have zero understanding of)... that whole show destroyed what little respect people had for our reputation


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> You know that is what I suggested you should have done with Matt's crane video, let it stay and comment on the lack of headgear on his pole saw guy. Better to point out what's wrong and discuss it than flat out censorship. People could learn to use better safety procedures from the discussion that follows.
> 
> My biggest gripe is the personal attacks that are so rampant here. No one would do that face to face so why hide behind a keyboard and do it here. MDS constant "faggot" comments are what led me to place him at the bottom of the human gene pool. That's what needs to be moderated here.
> 
> I make a lot of mistakes, and when they are pointed out politely I give thanks for the guidance and take such constructive critiques to heart and learn from them. When attacked and called a "homo" or other unwarented slur of course I'm going to strike back, as any man would.
> 
> Some of you guys could help people if you could just learn to be polite about it. I don't think there's really much interest in that here though. I'd like to be proven wrong though. Why not give it a shot? Try being professional instead of acting like playground bully's.
> 
> I'm treating the crew to lunch at Appleby's today and just thought I'd respond to the thread in a reasonable way and see what it gets me.
> 
> , the Aerialist
> 
> Sent from my iPad


I think its scary that you have your ipad in applebys but whatever , and there ya have it Beans BA BA BOOEY has spoken , I think the OMG why the hell he do that thread should begin at once ... And on a side note Dougable I like the fact that your a team player , there always needs to be a waterboy for the team or in your case the guy who smells the jock straps to make sure it clean LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> I really liked when he had his expert come in to determine the weight of a butt log. He turns out to be a shirtless tard with a Ti-83 graphing calculator that he doesn't even know how to use. They stand there and grunt nonsensically using terms like safety factor (which they clearly have zero understanding of)... that whole show destroyed what little respect people had for our reputation


Ohhh go here we go , your a construction worker not a heart surgeon or piano tuner so don't go blaming him cause you were trying to redefine the definition of ditch digger there JOE DIRT don't church it up LOL


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhh go here we go , your a construction worker not a heart surgeon or piano tuner so don't go blaming him cause you were trying to redefine the definition of ditch digger there JOE DIRT don't church it up LOL



Come on lardio, even someone like you must have a few ounces of self respect and professionalism buried somewhere DEEP inside of you.

Your telling me back when the show was on tv, and you were talking to someone, the conversation of what you do for work comes up, you tell them, their respond is "OH like that show NOSAK?".. that didn't annoy you?


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Come on lardio, even someone like you must have a few ounces of self respect and professionalism buried somewhere DEEP inside of you.
> 
> Your telling me back when the show was on tv, and you were talking to someone, the conversation of what you do for work comes up, you tell them, their respond is "OH like that show NOSAK?".. that didn't annoy you?


absolutely it did annoy me , but the show was so short lived on a B network to start with no one ever saw it besides us ... I mean I love this profession but I don't take myself too seriously man , and you know that after I ran 100ft down the road I would be laughing at that waste of space Nosak for standing that rig up , I kinda thought that people would lose more repect for the people from Tulsa than tree guys , cause honestly that just looked like some redneck #### there for real LOL


----------



## Zale

MarquisTree said:


> Sounds like a good idea. We can start with theses...should keeps us bus yfor the next year.
> Nosak Raw -- Tulsa&rsquo;s Only Reality-Based TV Show



Man, I've never seen these guys before. I've only watched 4 episodes and I can't believe the BS this guy is selling. Unreal.


----------



## Grace Tree

Every day I log into the Wesco site and I get a "your boots are being built now" message. When I scroll down they say that my estimated shipping date is 6/18/2012. They must put in a few stitches every day. 4 months is a long time to wait with sore dogs.
Phil


----------



## treeman75

MarquisTree said:


> Sounds like a good idea. We can start with theses...should keeps us bus yfor the next year.
> Nosak Raw -- Tulsa&rsquo;s Only Reality-Based TV Show



We had a little storm here a couple years ago and they were here. They had signs on corners and a crane set up with two climbers in a little locust tree with nothing under it trying to show off.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Well I mean how is it even possible for you to paint your truck. It's busy season. What did that take over a week? I must be climbing 20 to 1 of your trees. That's why I'm kinda baffled to how you say you could be better. I'd be willing to bet a few g's on it.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?as5viy



Well I mean how can you even be this insecure... I mean over an offhand (admittedly drunken) comment about your wife 6 months ago?? I don't even know you people, you ####ing whack job!! I think I just hit on an inadequacy of yours, with the pool guy thing.. just saying.

Get a grip Big Guy!! LOL!!


----------



## treemandan

I think yall gotta stop the jawl and for real. Holy crap what a bunch of dingleberries I find myself with. ####! Howd it happen I don't know

But it happened.


One gnarly rotten may pole. Got the lift squz in there pretty good.









One sad peckered up hemmy.









And the same goes for this linden. I felt bad as I advanced on the homes of the birds in there.


----------



## treemandan

The top of the may pole. I was able to drop stuff with the lift then cock the truck towards the chipper to cchip it.







the hemmy and linden







the linden


----------



## treemandan




----------



## no tree to big

holy hell I think the Chicago market just woke up (for me at least) 6 calls for estimates today,though my adds, and 2 peeps in the neighborhood asking for prices too.  now I just need to find the one that actually has money to spend


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


>



Are you able to do anything with those burls?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Treemandan. Your inbox is full. See you at 9am.

Those burls would make some nice bowls

Went out to unhook my trailer from my 3/4 ton truck and what you know the damn trailer jack brakes. WTF


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Well I mean how can you even be this insecure... I mean over an offhand (admittedly drunken) comment about your wife 6 months ago?? I don't even know you people, you ####ing whack job!! I think I just hit on an inadequacy of yours, with the pool guy thing.. just saying.
> 
> Get a grip Big Guy!! LOL!!



No i just don't forget. And will go way out of my way and spend money and whatever it takes to get even. I'm not going to say anything else about it.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> No i just don't forget. And will go way out of my way and spend money and whatever it takes to get even. I'm not going to say anything else about it.



Why don't you visit TB, little guy, there are plenty of people over there that could've helped you in your K boom endeavours!! Lol!! And that means suck it boy, just in case you're not clear on that!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Small Wood said:


> Every day I log into the Wesco site and I get a "your boots are being built now" message. When I scroll down they say that my estimated shipping date is 6/18/2012. They must put in a few stitches every day. 4 months is a long time to wait with sore dogs.
> Phil



Just wait and then you will see.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

What is a 'K-Boom'
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Why don't you visit TB, little guy, there are plenty of people over there that could've helped you in your K boom endeavours!! Lol!! And that means suck it boy, just in case you're not clear on that!!



O its loud and clear. Im good with it. I just hope you will be to.:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> What is a 'K-Boom'
> Jeff



It's the sound an elephant makes when it farts... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> It's the sound an elephant makes when it farts... :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, BTW, I am serious, what is it? Is it like those little trucks with a boom and outrigger's like on the Nosak vid's?
Is it like the truck in TV's profile pic? 
If so, Never used one. Pretty small unit. 
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Dude i hope you know that posting something like this is highly illegal. its slander and defamation of character. your really going to far. i will 100% do something about a post like this. this isn't even funny.



You have to be kidding me, are you like 10 years old, or something?? Seriously?

I mean Jesus guy, you really don't wanna go down the road you're cruising here! 

You ever hear of karma, son?? You have no idea! Some of us are older than you, and more experienced, we understand these things..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> You have to be kidding me, are you like 10 years old, or something?? Seriousl!
> 
> I mean Jesus guy, you really don't wanna go down the road you're cruising here!
> 
> You ever hear of karma, son?? You have no idea! Some of us are older than you, and more experienced, we understand these things..



your living proof that there really are no good scum bags on this planet. you say some really evil things man. i guess if their really is a hell your gonna find out some day.

you seem like the kind of person that would do a lot of people wrong in their life. so hopefully you'll get your karma some day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna crash. Hey Mike, they now list a pigeon and dove and every dang bird in the west as a migratory bird. For real. Honestly, I would just throw them thru the chipper and say nothing. Sorry.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> You have to be kidding me, are you like 10 years old, or something?? Seriously?
> 
> I mean Jesus guy, you really don't wanna go down the road you're cruising here!
> 
> You ever hear of karma, son?? You have no idea! Some of us are older than you, and more experienced, we understand these things..



I mean dude you say such wicked #### not just to me either. Do you feel good about yourself doing it? i mean whats the catch. why do you need this kind of stuff in your life? your the only guy i have a problem with but you seem to have tons of them. Does this not kind of turn a light bulb on for you? i mean man some of the stuff you say is really nuts. 

i give up dude you win. i can't continue down the road of just non stop evil #### with you. you go to far bashing each others companies is one thing but I've never brought your personal life or family into it. man you just go way to far.

i hope you get this figured out because dude someone is really gonna eff you up someday.


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna crash. Hey Mike, they now list a pigeon and dove and every dang bird in the west as a migratory bird. For real. Honestly, I would just throw them thru the chipper and say nothing. Sorry.
> Jeff



Speaking of evil... One of these days I'll have to tell you guys about one of the evil groundys I worked with when I was young and the "what cat"...


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> your living proof that there really are no good scum bags on this planet. you say some really evil things man. i guess if their really is a hell your gonna find out some day.
> 
> you seem like the kind of person that would do a lot of people wrong in their life. so hopefully you'll get your karma some day.



I quoted this just to show how clueless, and under the influence, of whatever it is that has its claws into you, you are, boy. You brought this #### upon yourself, just saying..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> You have to be kidding me, are you like 10 years old, or something?? Seriously?
> 
> I mean Jesus guy, you really don't wanna go down the road you're cruising here!
> 
> You ever hear of karma, son?? You have no idea! Some of us are older than you, and more experienced, we understand these things..



MDS heres the facts.

I have no interest in hurting you or your company. my goals are to mainly make you quite being a #### bag. you really say some down right mean #### to people.

but from your perspective your only out to destroy me.

so you can get your panties out of a bunch I'm not planning on having you checked out by the state or anyone else so calm down.

but dude i don't see how a human being can really act like you do to people. its just not civil or appropriate in any way. you have to have some type of morals for other human beings.


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## bootboy

I'm scared. I'm going to go hide in my newb thread, where it's safe...


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> I'm just saying dude your evil man the #### you say to other people is like nothing i ever came across. after that last jab about the drugs i don't even know what to say. where do you draw the line?



Oh stop, you're crying now?? :msp_sneaky:

That's pretty rich..


----------



## mattfr12

i edited the post above read it its whatever truth came out of your statement.


----------



## mattfr12

im not gonna go crawl up in a hole some where and just die so if any medication i have to take to live a normal life offends or you think its unsafe in some way I'm very sorry. my doctors are fully aware of what i do for a living. 

and i have done tree work for just about every one of them.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> I'm just saying dude your evil man the #### you say to other people is like nothing i ever came across. after that last jab about the drugs i don't even know what to say. where do you draw the line?
> 
> I mean the facts out of your statement are that i have GBS syndrome and my health has been declining for years. i have to have surgeries ever year or so. Painkillers Ha i wish that would be awesome. more like experimental stuff that costs thousands a month. i did loose a lot of the motion in my legs. and continue to climb. ride cranes and all that good stuff.
> 
> how long i will live is a debate but hew cares. theirs guys like your to #### with people like me everyday. chances are my health will fail long before trees ever get me. so their you have it you happy?



No, not happy at all about that. Maybe explains why you don't have the patients to try and earn our respect. Sorry for your troubles man! I got my own..


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> No, not happy at all about that. Maybe explains why you don't have the patients to try and earn our respect. Sorry for your troubles man! I got my own..



your probably right it has made me somewhat mad at the world but I've gotten over that for the most part. lets just give this up deal? the last thing i want is a pity party so this is probably why no one on here has heard about it in the five years I've been a member.


----------



## mattfr12

i took the #### out of that post above because I'm not interested in the whole world looking at or treating me like a gimped up guy. it was only their to answer your question.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Maybe you two should start a complain about matt12 and MDS thread. Just hug and make up. I want to see more pics and videos of the kboom and some stuff getting painted.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Matt, MDS that'll be enough please. Getting too personal. Any more shots at eachother, I'll just delete the post, so don't bother. Its over as of...............now. I like K boom's and green paint job pics. Actually I like shop pics. I always find myself checking out the background in the pics, like looking at all the tools some ya'll have. Its Friday


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe you two should start a complain about matt12 and MDS thread. Just hug and make up. I want to see more pics and videos of the kboom and some stuff getting painted.



Dude, we are on the same page ,LOL.


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> Matt, MDS that'll be enough please. Getting too personal. Any more shots at eachother, I'll just delete the post, so don't bother. Its over as of...............now. I like K boom's and green paint job pics. Actually I like shop pics. I always find myself checking out the background in the pics, like looking at all the tools some ya'll have. Its Friday



you mean like this of Pauls shop






I dont have one of Matts shop so Ill use this


----------



## treemandan

bootboy said:


> I'm scared. I'm going to go hide in my newb thread, where it's safe...



Can i come?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Oh I'm fine with whatever you think you're supposedly bringing little boy..
> 
> I did hear something about you having weak knees, and being hooked on painkillers.. any truth to that??
> 
> I would be slightly concerned for you (lol), and your crew, if that were the case!! I mean you do claim to run a crane everyday, correct??



Oh stop, we all are hooked on the painkillers, that's why we are here.


----------



## treemandan

no sack is back. yay!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Matt, MDS that'll be enough please. Getting too personal. Any more shots at eachother, I'll just delete the post, so don't bother. Its over as of...............now. I like K boom's and green paint job pics. Actually I like shop pics. I always find myself checking out the background in the pics, like looking at all the tools some ya'll have. Its Friday



I hear you man. I was actually trying to be better.. up until this latest round, that is. I guess I just got sucked in.. 

I'll try and get back on track.. sorry about that.. :angel:


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea I agree let's talk about work for a week or so cause watching someone get smacked around like an old rag doll and lose all there dignity should be a treat and now its just the norm there should be a once a week cap ... That's just my take on it ....anyway I am on my way to childrens hospital in a few... Should be pretty stressful so later I will be back for some comic relief


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I agree let's talk about work for a week or so cause watching someone get smacked around like an old rag doll and lose all there dignity should be a treat and now its just the norm there should be a once a week cap ... That's just my take on it ....anyway I am on my way to childrens hospital in a few... Should be pretty stressful so later I will be back for some comic relief



Well not sure what your going for but just because its the size of a childs doesnt mean they can operate on it there for you.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Well not sure what your going for but just because its the size of a childs doesnt mean they can operate on it there for you.



So basically what your saying is there is absolutely no crime in the city of Hartford , cause apparently there are no trees either in the state to work on to speak of ...LOL its my son not me


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> So basically what your saying is there is absolutely no crime in the city of Hartford , cause apparently there are no trees either in the state to work on to speak of ...LOL its my son not me



Nope tons of trees and even more crime... I just decided that my buddy needed a little comic relief and since I am taking the day off to celebrate my wifes birthday, my wife could wait until I spread some of my special cheer... I hope all goes well.


----------



## MarquisTree

At the shop till 11:30pm last night fixing the winch on one of our grapple Chippers, dumbass design, works great now just not sure why you need a plasma cutter and a mig welder to get a winch to work right, came from Woodsmen worthless, the winches on their hand fed Chippers work great but they put a real pos design on the grapple machines. 

Replaced the auto feed plus unit also not complaining lasted 4600 hrs and we have 5 machines with the same controller and have never replaced one before, the oldest one has 9800 hrs on it now and the auto feed works great.

Got to the job this morning, its a teardown and we are taking down a bunch of trees down around the house to make room for a bigger house. The builder tells us there is nothing to worry about in the yard drive right in... found a 4'x4'x6' homemade cinderblock drywall type structure with the front tire of the crane. Dropped the crane to its axle, was able to drive out with the diffs locked, so no harm done. The scary part is I was going to set up with one of my riggers right where the tank was, I am very glad I found it with my tire


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I agree let's talk about work for a week or so cause watching someone get smacked around like an old rag doll and lose all there dignity should be a treat and now its just the norm there should be a once a week cap ... That's just my take on it ....anyway I am on my way to childrens hospital in a few... Should be pretty stressful so later I will be back for some comic relief



Hope everything goes Ok for your son. Yeah it's been quite the show in here this week!


----------



## deevo

MarquisTree said:


> At the shop till 11:30pm last night fixing the winch on one of our grapple Chippers, dumbass design, works great now just not sure why you need a plasma cutter and a mig welder to get a winch to work right, came from Woodsmen worthless, the winches on their hand fed Chippers work great but they put a real pos design on the grapple machines.
> 
> Replaced the auto feed plus unit also not complaining lasted 4600 hrs and we have 5 machines with the same controller and have never replaced one before, the oldest one has 9800 hrs on it now and the auto feed works great.
> 
> Got to the job this morning, its a teardown and we are taking down a bunch of trees down around the house to make room for a bigger house. The builder tells us there is nothing to worry about in the yard drive right in... found a 4'x4'x6' homemade cinderblock drywall type structure with the front tire of the crane. Dropped the crane to its axle, was able to drive out with the diffs locked, so no harm done. The scary part is I was going to set up with one of my riggers right where the tank was, I am very glad I found it with my tire



Wow, that's awesome for that many hours on those chippers! Your right, glad you found that hole before you started hoisting trees!


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Nope tons of trees and even more crime... I just decided that my buddy needed a little comic relief and since I am taking the day off to celebrate my wifes birthday, my wife could wait until I spread some of my special cheer... I hope all goes well.


thanks man all is well we were actually sent home because he was weazing and they couldn't do the procedure , so were gonna reschedule for August and. Happy birthday to your wife , her 23rd birthday is a big one LOL , mine however is looking @ me like she's gonna pounce on me and not the good kinda pounce


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> thanks man all is well we were actually sent home because he was weazing and they couldn't do the procedure , so were gonna reschedule for August and. Happy birthday to your wife , her 23rd birthday is a big one LOL , mine however is looking @ me like she's gonna pounce on me and not the good kinda pounce



hah you hit it right on the head... she is 23, but for the 18th time.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Hope everything goes Ok for your son. Yeah it's been quite the show in here this week!



Thanks all is well , other then my wife who turns into a basketcase LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

This is a plum tree I started taking care of about 5 years ago on one of my large properties. The property manager had initially wanted me to weed it out when it was about the size in diameter of my thumb. I recognized it was a plum and decided to give it a chance, even though it was in sad shape. 5 years down the line and it is around 8" at the base and loaded with fruit... I never get to enjoy any of the fruit though; the landscrapers allways beat me to it.


----------



## ropensaddle

Tree Pig said:


> Well not sure what your going for but just because its the size of a childs doesnt mean they can operate on it there for you.



Lmfao
I been gone 4 sometime came back thought wtf tree pig then seen the aka lol too funny


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Welcome back Rope!


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao
> I been gone 4 sometime came back thought wtf tree pig then seen the aka lol too funny


:cowboy:ig::waving:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

What a fun day it was, deadwooding an old growth willow.
Had Brian come out and give me a hand up in the willow, he take one side I the other.
These HO's so far were the best people I've worked for, very pleased with our work.

Brian is in the hiviz green shirt and Im in white.

In this pic Brian got the best tie TIP.






Heres me deadwooding.










Here's Brian taking a HUGE leap and made it...nice job!!


----------



## no tree to big

ever price a job both to remove the tree and to trim it and the price is higher to trim it? :msp_unsure: I will say the wood stays though so that helps out


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Muscled the 880 around all day. I am feeling it. Picked up 2 more jobs today. Idk how I am gonna get them all done.


----------



## [email protected]

*Wow! Congrats!*



Tree Pig said:


> you mean like this of Pauls shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have one of Matts shop so Ill use this



Hey... How's he manage to suspend those cans in midair??? Cool!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> ever price a job both to remove the tree and to trim it and the price is higher to trim it? :msp_unsure: I will say the wood stays though so that helps out



Uh, I believe that is what we call 'Option A', or 'Option B'. Do it all the time.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Muscled the 880 around all day. I am feeling it. Picked up 2 more jobs today. Idk how I am gonna get them all done.



But you gotta do it, right? It all works out.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree md

no tree to big said:


> ever price a job both to remove the tree and to trim it and the price is higher to trim it? :msp_unsure: I will say the wood stays though so that helps out



Yep, do it all the time. My jobs are priced on a time schedule. If the wood is staying and there is no cost for debris removal it is almost always going to take more time and cost more to prune than to remove .


----------



## tree MDS

[email protected] said:


> Hey... How's he manage to suspend those cans in midair??? Cool!:hmm3grin2orange:



Bet you wish you could do that!! Lol, I am like the superhero of alcoholics!!


----------



## tree MDS

So I was out sitting out in the yard, on the chipper fender this afternoon, smoking a cig, when all the sudden one of the baby foxes from up on the hill, comes poking out from under the rear pumpkin of my bucket (about 10' away from me). It looked startled when I said hey, and then took off back accross the street. I was worried it was going to get run over, but it made it. Then I saw what it was doing. It had a half eaten gray squirril, that it was doing something with, left it by the rear end of the truck. Maybe it was taking it to the trash (wasn't much left). I grabbed it with my ornamental pole snipper, and chucked it back accross the road, just in case it wanted it still. Pretty cool..


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> So I was out sitting out in the yard, on the chipper fender this afternoon, smoking a cig, when all the sudden one of the baby foxes from up on the hill, comes poking out from under the rear pumpkin of my bucket (about 10' away from me). It looked startled when I said hey, and then took off back accross the street. I was worried it was going to get run over, but it made it. Then I saw what it was doing. It had a half eaten gray squirril, that it was doing something with, left it by the rear end of the truck. Maybe it was taking it to the trash (wasn't much left). I grabbed it with my ornamental pole snipper, and chucked it back accross the road, just in case it wanted it still. Pretty cool..



You're gross!!!!
I'm telling!!!!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You're gross!!!!
> I'm telling!!!!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



One of the more humourous(e), posts I've read this week!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

I think havin a pet fox would be cool!

Finally done with the never ending project. Still couldnt get a machine in , too wet, so bust out the hard rakes! Worked our butts off, but we got it. I call the HO around the time he pulls in, he says" Oh where you here today" I was like "are ya kidding me, have u been out back?" "No, I just pulled in, let me walk back here and OHHHH MY, WOW, I CANNOT BELIEVE IT, WOW, HOLY CRAP,WOW, LOL, WOW, HOW THE HELL,WOW It took him a second to gather himself. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy. But I can finally close that place out, THANK F'ING GOD. Never again will I start one of those unless that frost is in the ground. They are deciding on what to put in, I keep trying to pass it off to a buddy for the install, but think they really want me to do it, so, I will. Not real into planting ground cover, but this guy has done over 10g's with me in the last year,so...............


----------



## sgreanbeans

MarquisTree said:


> Sounds like a good idea. We can start with theses...should keeps us bus yfor the next year.
> Nosak Raw -- Tulsa&rsquo;s Only Reality-Based TV Show



WTF? Finally going to kick back and watch some of dis, site wont work now, damn!
Its weird, his sites are all down now and if you Google him, you can see reviews, not good!This sucks, I really wanted to watch them, still cannot believe I never seen that site,only seen 1 or 2 of the shows on TV.


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> WTF? Finally going to kick back and watch some of dis, site wont work now, damn!
> Its weird, his sites are all down now and if you Google him, you can see reviews, not good!This sucks, I really wanted to watch them, still cannot believe I never seen that site,only seen 1 or 2 of the shows on TV.



the jackass is probably on here and now knows what a buffoon he looked like so once it got brought up again decided to take the site down.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> the jackass is probably on here and now knows what a buffoon he looked like so once it got brought up again decided to take the site down.



there was a guy a few years ago that supposedly worked either with or for him


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to do a small storm damage cleanup, and cutting some bambo. What a pain in the ###. 

Then off to rough grading a yard with the skid loader to get it ready for 5 triaxle loads of top soil. I dropped 30 trees, and stumped them for this guy and now he wants me to plant him a new yard.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> WTF? Finally going to kick back and watch some of dis, site wont work now, damn!
> Its weird, his sites are all down now and if you Google him, you can see reviews, not good!This sucks, I really wanted to watch them, still cannot believe I never seen that site,only seen 1 or 2 of the shows on TV.



Well I just watched the 1st 20 minutes of the 80k in the backyard , I find it boring as hell man theres alot of ass scratching on that crew


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> WTF? Finally going to kick back and watch some of dis, site wont work now, damn!
> Its weird, his sites are all down now and if you Google him, you can see reviews, not good!This sucks, I really wanted to watch them, still cannot believe I never seen that site,only seen 1 or 2 of the shows on TV.



Finally got on the site and watched a couple episodes............................wow. Cant figure out how a guy like that gets all those toys, all his reviews are bad, cant see how a guy stays in business with that kind of rep?


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Finally got on the site and watched a couple episodes............................wow. Cant figure out how a guy like that gets all those toys, all his reviews are bad, cant see how a guy stays in business with that kind of rep?



Doesn't surprise me at all. I see it all the time, right here in my little town.

What is more amazing, is the fact that he gets all those guys to wear shirts that say "Nosack Tree"! Lol.. just don't think I could do it!!


----------



## treeclimber101

The first episode I think Nosak had his mom out there :hmm3grin2orange:....


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> there was a guy a few years ago that supposedly worked either with or for him



it was his climbers (can't think of his name atm - the big dude) girlfriend or wife. I was just reading that thread not too long ago. She seamed pretty cool


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all. I see it all the time, right here in my little town.
> 
> What is more amazing, is the fact that he gets all those guys to wear shirts that say "Nosack Tree"! Lol.. just don't think I could do it!!



yeah white tee's with cut off sleaves..


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> it was his climbers (can't think of his name atm - the big dude) girlfriend or wife. I was just reading that thread not too long ago. She seamed pretty cool



Yes, she was a very nice girl amd Jerome seemed like a pretty good dude. Not sure if he is still with Nosak. Nosak is still working though. I passed his lot a couple of times last week when I was working in that area and saw his crane and equipment. Also saw his crew working on the highway one time over the Winter.


----------



## deevo

Went to collect some $ for a big stump job I did the other day after dinner last night. Get there the owners like can you trim 4 dead branches off my Oak tree in the back yard that are dead and over hanging the house/fence since you are here? I said sure, you wanna run some ropes. All you have to do is listen and do what I say I told him .......sure sure sure. Got it done in 30 mins, no clean up. So then he gets looking around.....can you trim up this Ash, sure what the heck, that took 10 mins with the pole saw, then again he starts looking......one more small trim job to another Ash, ended up making an extra $300 bucks! Then he got out some beers! :biggrin: My kinda customer!


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> it was his climbers (can't think of his name atm - the big dude) girlfriend or wife. I was just reading that thread not too long ago. She seamed pretty cool


Yea thats right it was Jerome Girlfriend that was here ....I dunno seems like a cool dude I mean whatever


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Yes, she was a very nice girl amd Jerome seemed like a pretty good dude. Not sure if he is still with Nosak. Nosak is still working though. I passed his lot a couple of times last week when I was working in that area and saw his crane and equipment. Also saw his crew working on the highway one time over the Winter.



Jerome that's it, yeah he seamed like a cool mellow guy. I wonder if Nosak is wired like that in real life or if that's just a little exaggerated for tv ratings


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> Jerome that's it, yeah he seamed like a cool mellow guy. I wonder if Nosak is wired like that in real life or if that's just a little exaggerated for tv ratings



I mean without all that #### you just have a crew taking out a tree , I mean you would very little that changes day to day without inserting some drama ... I mean there are hours when I am working where I may not say a word to the guy who is working 10ft . away from me .. It just seems that Nosak was his own worst enemy he edited the footage and allowed some pretty sketchy things to go on TV of course someones gonna squawk about it ...


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> I mean without all that #### you just have a crew taking out a tree , I mean you would very little that changes day to day without inserting some drama ... I mean there are hours when I am working where I may not say a word to the guy who is working 10ft . away from me .. It just seems that Nosak was his own worst enemy he edited the footage and allowed some pretty sketchy things to go on TV of course someones gonna squawk about it ...



true. I mean standing the crane up like that?.. Might have been good for ratings but could not have been good for business..


----------



## sgreanbeans

superjunior said:


> Jerome that's it, yeah he seamed like a cool mellow guy. I wonder if Nosak is wired like that in real life or if that's just a little exaggerated for tv ratings



I found a vid of him, looked like he was running for a city office or sumtin, he was the same, so I think that is how he really is! I like the 2 ear phones, the radio and screamin at his guys, all at the same time, then he stops and looks at the camera and wants us to notice the second one, lol! All he needed to top it off was a fanny pack. Man they beat the crap out of their stuff.


----------



## superjunior

sgreanbeans said:


> I found a vid of him, looked like he was running for a city office or sumtin, he was the same, so I think that is how he really is! I like the 2 ear phones, the radio and screamin at his guys, all at the same time, then he stops and looks at the camera and wants us to notice the second one, lol! All he needed to top it off was a fanny pack. Man they beat the crap out of their stuff.



yep he obviosly worships himself lol.. Couldn't see how anyone could work for someone like that.. Never seen a skid steer get beat on like that.. Reminds me of me the first time I ran one, but I wasn't doing it on purpose.. spilled a whole load of chips on my head.. had to shoval out the inside just to get the pedals to operate again lol..


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Lost one to the dark side*

I had bid a ash prune, big mess, the neighbors had someone come in and lion tail their 2 trees, really freakin bad. The lady wanted the same thing, I tried talking her out of it, explained, even showed here in a few books, the right way. She said that she would think about it "but those trees look real pretty like that and they are still alive" I thought I had her sold on the proper way, me or not. Wrong, just now, got a call, she is "going to have them lion tailed, I just like the way it looks" even used the term. I have never had that before, topping calls, all the time. Not this tho, any of you get that?


----------



## tree md

sgreanbeans said:


> I had bid a ash prune, big mess, the neighbors had someone come in and lion tail their 2 trees, really freakin bad. The lady wanted the same thing, I tried talking her out of it, explained, even showed here in a few books, the right way. She said that she would think about it "but those trees look real pretty like that and they are still alive" I thought I had her sold on the proper way, me or not. Wrong, just now, got a call, she is "going to have them lion tailed, I just like the way it looks" even used the term. I have never had that before, topping calls, all the time. Not this tho, any of you get that?



Yes, I just had one this past week. It was a rental property and the owner wanted the trees lion tailed. Some on the property had already been lion tailed. I explained why it was not good to do that and she said she did not care. Said she was trying to make the property attractive and eliminate any upkeep and liability. She went with a local hack who works dirt cheap. It really didn't break my heart to loose that one. A lot of brush clearing and old vines and hackberries to be cut out of the fence lines.


----------



## tree md

Going to do an estimate... No one is supposed to be home... Wonder if I can get way with wearing shorts and flip flops... 

With my luck they will be home... Ugh, been wearing climbing boots and long pants for days...


----------



## Tree Pig

the Aerialist said:


> Well to follow up on the crane job I brought Matt in on, here is the Angie's List review of the work that we did for that customer:
> 
> 
> 
> So the customer (who watched the whole operation closely from his deck, the best seat in the house) was very pleased with the outcome. In any business customer satisfaction is (or should be) the primary goal. Part of the deal I cut with Matt was to produce a quality video for his website. It's a shame that video was censored for one of Matt's guys without a hard hat (he did finally put one on if you watch the video).
> 
> I know it will be deleted if I post it so here is the link if you care to watch it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Hard hats are essential for safety and you should never be around tree work without one on.



Man I would say posting a video already deleted should be ban worthy.

To add insult to injury didnt click negative and actually improved your rep. Someone neg rep me for screwing up and adding greening his rep.

Sorry All


----------



## the Aerialist

*Well of course you would ...*



Tree Pig said:


> Man I would say posting a video already deleted should be ban worthy.



I only posted a link and with a disclaimer about the hard hat issue. But sure, here's a chance to put another nail in my coffin and artificially keep me from posting. Not that I intend to waste much of my time here in the future anyway.


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> I only posted a link and with a disclaimer about the hard hat issue. But sure, here's a chance to put another nail in my coffin and artificially keep me from posting. Not that I intend to waste much of my time here in the future anyway.



The nail in your coffin his being hammered by you! You just don't get it!
I would guess you are a nice guy but you are really confused!
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

View attachment 238006


----------



## tree md

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 238006


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 238006


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> The nail in your coffin his being hammered by you! You just don't get it!
> I would guess you are a nice guy but you are really confused!
> Jeff



I highly doubt that he's a genuinely nice guy. I think he's very calculating, or at least trying to be.. that might be the one thing Edward Snitcherhands (lol) may have actually been right about!! 

I was trying, but I just can't be all that nice!!! Bring it on, I say!! Any of you ####ers got any more issues you think you might feel the need to bring up six months down the line, the time is now!! Anyone?? 

Other than that, I can play nice...


----------



## treeclimber101

Hey tomorrows mothers day everyone , don't forget to thank her for all those years of putting up with stank asses .... Mine is gonnA get sumpin real special ....LOL


----------



## the Aerialist

*You'd have to ask someone who knows me ...*



tree MDS said:


> I highly doubt that he's a genuinely nice guy. I think he's very calculating, or at least trying to be.. that might be the one thing Edward Snitcherhands (lol) may have actually been right about!!
> 
> I was trying, but I just can't be all that nice!!! Bring it on, I say!! Any of you ####ers got any more issues you think you might feel the need to bring up six months down the line, the time is now!! Anyone??
> 
> Other than that, I can play nice...




Actually most people find me to be highly affable and very easy to get along with. I treat people with respect and that is how I like to be treated.

On the other hand I don't suffer fools lightly and I can be very blunt and even rude if I have been treated rudely. 

Personally I thing you should get professional help with your drinking problem and maybe get a shrink to work out you homophobic feelings. Other than that I'd like to get together with you sometime and knock back a couple. Hey if you ever get in the neighborhood drop by and we'll grab Matt and go out for a good time! I'll buy!

-the Aerialist


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey tomorrows mothers day everyone , don't forget to thank her for all those years of putting up with stank asses .... Mine is gonnA get sumpin real special ....LOL



I thought you hated your mom Eddie?? Didn't you say she burned you out of like 30k, and never hugged you enough as a baby?? Wasn't that what you told me on the phone?? Wow.. good on you for getting over that!! :hmm3grin2orange:

Edit: LOL!!


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Actually most people find me to be highly affable and very easy to get along with. I treat people with respect and that is how I like to be treated.
> 
> On the other hand I don't suffer fools lightly and I can be very blunt and even rude if I have been treated rudely.
> 
> Personally I thing you should get professional help with your drinking problem and maybe get a shrink to work out you homophobic feelings. Other than that I'd like to get together with you sometime and knock back a couple. Hey if you ever get in the neighborhood drop by and we'll grab Matt and go out for a good time! I'll buy!
> 
> -the Aerialist



Don't worry, I'm sure eventually, the trees aren't gonna suffer you too lightly either!! And that doesn't do it, FATHER TIME isn't very far behind!! Just sayin..


----------



## the Aerialist

*The Grim Reaper waits for every man ...*



tree MDS said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure eventually, the trees aren't gonna suffer you too lightly either!! And that doesn't do it, FATHER TIME isn't very far behind!! Just sayin..



Oh yes MDS Father Time awaits, and I am very well along my road of Life. I have no regrets. For me it was tree work or Golf, and many my age would have opted for shuffleboard, especially with my motorcycle accident at age 60 that put me in the Trauma Ward for a week.

I took up tree work and found that the thrill of it was very similar to skydiving. I don't even need the money, I just love the challenge. Hey if you decide to come visit you can bring 101 along as your date. I'll give him some of the hugs like his mother never gave him! We can work out all the issues that have been coming between us and have a good 'ole time. Kumbyiya and all that!

the Aerialist


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I thought you hated your mom Eddie?? Didn't you say she burned you out of like 30k, and never hugged you enough as a baby?? Wasn't that what you told me on the phone?? Wow.. good on you for getting over that!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Edit: LOL!!


Maybe I should have clarified when I said mom I meant my wife , because I have a 11 and 6 year old I am in charge of things they wanna do for my wife , and as for my mom yea paul its been like 12 years now since all that went down , real nasty stuff there and you airing it out would bother me if it wasn't true , so yes everyone I had let's just say a strained relationship with my mom I feel some of what she did was unforgiveable ... I just am thankful that I have my wife ... And if tonight goes the way I feel its heading I am sure you'll hear about all that as well LOL its all good though


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe I should have clarified when I said mom I meant my wife , because I have a 11 and 6 year old I am in charge of things they wanna do for my wife , and as for my mom yea paul its been like 12 years now since all that went down , real nasty stuff there and you airing it out would bother me if it wasn't true , so yes everyone I had let's just say a strained relationship with my mom I feel some of what she did was unforgiveable ... I just am thankful that I have my wife ... And if tonight goes the way I feel its heading I am sure you'll hear about all that as well LOL its all good though



Lol, so you have some sort of Oedipus complex now too.. on top of just being a rather overweight, bad chain sharpener/hack?? lol.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> Oh yes MDS Father Time awaits, and I am very well along my road of Life. I have no regrets. For me it was tree work or Golf, and many my age would have opted for shuffleboard, especially with my motorcycle accident at age 60 that put me in the Trauma Ward for a week.
> 
> I took up tree work and found that the thrill of it was very similar to skydiving. I don't even need the money, I just love the challenge. Hey if you decide to come visit you can bring 101 along as your date. I'll give him some of the hugs like his mother never gave him! We can work out all the issues that have been coming between us and have a good 'ole time. Kumbyiya and all that!
> 
> the Aerialist



Ya, it's too bad for you that there's not an "elderly tree climbing 101" forum, you could have made mod even!!


----------



## tree MDS

:msp_tongue: going to drink some beers now... 

Have a goodn all..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol, so you have some sort of Oedipus complex now too.. on top of just being a rather overweight, bad chain sharpener/hack?? lol.


nope never really wanted to kill my father and marry mom ....I see that your education has afforded you some good ammo if used properly ... Its all good though ... Its actually impressive to see you speak some truth though shows that you made a choice to educate yourself to a point


----------



## treeman82

Got paid for my vertical mulching job, did a quickie job with a friend that included a brush pile, crabapple prune, and cleaning up a norway and a cherry. Also finished a guying job and got paid. Other than that it was a quiet day.


----------



## mikewhite85

Flew to the East Coast yesterday and spent the day in Greenville, SC with my Mom. Great to see her!

Also got a bad review on yelp today for job I did not follow up on from 2 months ago. My guys did not clean up well and I wasn't there to make sure the customer was satisfied  Lesson learned: Always follow up to make sure your customers are happy!

Odd thing is that I distinctly remember my foreman telling me the customers were satisfied and they would give us a good review on yelp. From now on every customer is getting an email or follow up call after every job. 

Yelp is a blessing and a curse. I get 90% of my business from it and have a lot of great reviews but it really hurts when I get a bad one. It feels personal. This is my first negative review out of 17 where we actually performed the job and the customer was not satisfied. I left a voice mail apologizing and offered to go back and make everything right. We'll see how it goes.

Make sure you guys call your moms tomorrow and also buy your wife flowers :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe I should have clarified when I said mom I meant my wife , because I have a 11 and 6 year old I am in charge of things they wanna do for my wife , and as for my mom yea paul its been like 12 years now since all that went down , real nasty stuff there and you airing it out would bother me if it wasn't true , so yes everyone I had let's just say a strained relationship with my mom I feel some of what she did was unforgiveable ... I just am thankful that I have my wife ... And if tonight goes the way I feel its heading I am sure you'll hear about all that as well LOL its all good though



Eddie,I am with ya there bro, on my first year with mine, alcohol can do bad things to people, growing up with a drunk for a mom sucks, tried helping her for years, then I determined that I was wasting time that I should be spending with my boys, and your right, some things can never be forgiven. Kinda why I don't drink much, love the taste of beer, but the crack of a can give me chills and instantly remind me of my childhood, which I would like to forget.


----------



## sgreanbeans

On the video thing, wanna post a vid? Put it in the vid forum! See, we already have a special place for them!

I left my GoPro outside last night, filmed my pet ground hog that lives under my garage, and the birds on my bird feeder and a ant battle, it was epic, hundreds of dead locked ants, it was like the movie Troy. I was bored last night............


----------



## treeman75

My wife loves smoked ribs so I started them @ 8 this morning. We are also having homade potato salad and homade sourdough and garlic bread. Should be a good lunch. Awesome day 78 and sunny.


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm asking for help on this one ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> On the video thing, wanna post a vid? Put it in the vid forum! See, we already have a special place for them!...



Would it be OK to post a video here for the pros to give advice? The home owner calls it a Chinese Maple but it looks like a Locust to me. It represents a strong personal challenge to take this one down safely and with no damage.

Getting my Steiner in means taking out a drainpipe but it's broke anyway. Getting the tree out through there will be a challenge also, it's got it all; covered in Ivy, overhanging a structure and rose beds, super tight DZ and no access!

And serious advice would be greatly appreciated. It's rescheduled to Tuesday due to rain.

[video=youtube;OkI37zo-c80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkI37zo-c80[/video]

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## superjunior

Pretty sure that's a chinese elm, we trim one every other year. A chinese maple looks more like a jap bloodgood maple. Looks like you have a good tip and some good rigging options. Watch out the ivy can hide unknown hazards. Take stuff small, shouldn't be too bad


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Pretty sure that's a chinese elm, we trim one every other year. A chinese maple looks more like a jap bloodgood maple. Looks like you have a good tip and some good rigging options. Watch out the ivy can hide unknown hazards. Take stuff small, shouldn't be too bad



I've never even heard of a chinese elm? Have only seen regular old american elm (my guess on what that is, but I can't really tell from a vid) and siberian elm around here. At any rate, I'm sure it's gonna be a real dangerous one!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeman75

the Aerialist said:


> Would it be OK to post a video here for the pros to give advice? The home owner calls it a Chinese Maple but it looks like a Locust to me. It represents a strong personal challenge to take this one down safely and with no damage.
> 
> Getting my Steiner in means taking out a drainpipe but it's broke anyway. Getting the tree out through there will be a challenge also, it's got it all; overhanging a structure and rose beds, super tight DZ and no access!
> 
> And serious advice would be greatly appreciated. It's rescheduled to Tuesday due to rain.
> 
> [video=youtube;OkI37zo-c80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkI37zo-c80[/video]
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



Be careful of the ivy, I read some where about a climber getting killed doing a tree covered with ivy.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> I've never even heard of a chinese elm? Have only seen regular old american elm (my guess on what that is, but I can't really tell from a vid) and siberian elm around here. At any rate, I'm sure it's gonna be a real dangerous one!! :msp_w00t:



Lol.. I never had either untill we started trimming one for a cust about 6 years ago. He told me it was a chinese elm, his favorite tree in his yard. Never heard of it and I questioned his knowledge on what species it actually was, it was definataly an elm but not like any elm I've ever seen before. Looked it up when I got home and sure enough that's what it was.


----------



## tree md

Sold my bid from yesterday. That is if they can hold on til next Friday. They said to go ahead and schedule them. I'm traveling this week. Wish I could say it was a fun trip but I am just going where I need to go and turning back around to come home. Got to take care of a personal matter.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Chinese elm were introduced to the US because of their resistance to DED.


----------



## the Aerialist

*What? Me Worry?*



superjunior said:


> Pretty sure that's a chinese elm, we trim one every other year. A chinese maple looks more like a jap bloodgood maple. Looks like you have a good tip and some good rigging options. Watch out the ivy can hide unknown hazards. Take stuff small, shouldn't be too bad



Thanks for the encouraging words. When I first looked at it it was still bare and I glad to see some foliage sprout on it. the obvious tip is over the garage I'll have to just go up to see what I can use. My biggest fear is what the Ivy hides structurally, but I'll be stripping it away at key junctures on my way up.

@ MDS: And yes, it's dangerous. Anytime both feet are off the ground at the same time there is an element of danger to consider. I'm planning full video coverage so stay tuned ...

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> Chinese elm were introduced to the US because of their resistance to DED.



I also see zelkova of some kind getting planted around here (pretty sure that's what they are). I guess that's technically an elm too (?). Weedy lookin things. There's one down the road that looks like it got DED. I remember hearing something about them being planted because they were supposed to be more resistant to DED.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here's a better shot ...*







I'm going to go with Chinese Elm on this one. Brittle wood if like the last. I'll get a close up of the leaves on Tuesday.


----------



## tree MDS

Doesn't look like a very big tree to me. I'm thinking five hours tops.. with a real climber and crew, that is..

If I was old and retired, I think I'd rather be golfing, but to each their own. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> Pretty sure that's a chinese elm, we trim one every other year. A chinese maple looks more like a jap bloodgood maple. Looks like you have a good tip and some good rigging options. Watch out the ivy can hide unknown hazards. Take stuff small, shouldn't be too bad



Well 'super', you are wrong! That is not a chinese elm! Maybe Siberian, but not Chinese!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Well 'super', you are wrong! That is not a chinese elm! Maybe Siberian, but not Chinese!
> Jeff



After looking around a bit, it sounds like the bark on the trunk would be a good indicator. Too bad it's all covered in vines.


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> Would it be OK to post a video here for the pros to give advice? The home owner calls it a Chinese Maple but it looks like a Locust to me. It represents a strong personal challenge to take this one down safely and with no damage.
> 
> Getting my Steiner in means taking out a drainpipe but it's broke anyway. Getting the tree out through there will be a challenge also, it's got it all; covered in Ivy, overhanging a structure and rose beds, super tight DZ and no access!
> 
> And serious advice would be greatly appreciated. It's rescheduled to Tuesday due to rain.
> 
> [video=youtube;OkI37zo-c80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkI37zo-c80[/video]
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



Doug, Why not take out the entire fence and set up a speed-line? BTW, that is not a Ulmus chinesis.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Be careful of the ivy, I read some where about a climber getting killed doing a tree covered with ivy.



If you run a top handle and are cutting into vines with one hand, that is dumb. Easy to do tho because you think it is just ivy. Your tip will come back at you, just saying.
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> Well 'super', you are wrong! That is not a chinese elm! Maybe Siberian, but not Chinese!
> Jeff



Well Jeff, I was just taking my best guess with the poor vid quality but perhaps you can enlighten us a bit farther?


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's goin' down is all I know ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, Why not take out the entire fence and set up a speed-line? BTW, that is not a Ulmus chinesis.
> Jeff



It's the neighbor's fence and there's nothing to tie the low end to. I'll be happy if I can get everything to clear the garage. The mighty Steiner will forward the material. I won't be able to use all eight wheels on it though.

Well the ID should be positive when I get a shot of the leaf structure. My old eyes couldn't see that far away. Some sort of Elm though seems to be the consensus. Thanks for the input.

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> After looking around a bit, it sounds like the bark on the trunk would be a good indicator. Too bad it's all covered in vines.



Chinese elms are a big inventory here.
Ulmus parvifolia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jeff

Note the bark. 
Chinese elms don't break-out like Siberians, they are pretty tough. 
THAT is not a chinese elm, Period. If it was it would make for good rigging.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Any resemblance?
Jeff 
View attachment 238184


----------



## the Aerialist

*Smooth as Silk ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> If you run a top handle and are cutting into vines with one hand, that is dumb. Easy to do tho because you think it is just ivy. Your tip will come back at you, just saying.
> Jeff



I usually use my Silky for that stuff. There will be no one telling me to "hurry up" for that I am thankful. I am guilty of one handing my tree saw from time to time I'll admit. I suppose if I do no one will see the video with the current censorship policies. We will all be wearing hard hats though.


----------



## the Aerialist

jefflovstrom said:


> Any resemblance?








Actually no Jeff. The lower trunk can't be seen, but upper branches are much more furrowed bark, like a locust.

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> It's the neighbor's fence and there's nothing to tie the low end to. I'll be happy if I can get everything to clear the garage. The mighty Steiner will forward the material. I won't be able to use all eight wheels on it though.
> 
> Well the ID should be positive when I get a shot of the leaf structure. My old eyes couldn't see that far away. Some sort of Elm though seems to be the consensus. Thanks for the input.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



Doug, where you took out the drain pipe, can't you take out a section from the other side and anchor a speed-line to a hitch on a heavy truck, or even a re-direct?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> Lol.. I never had either untill we started trimming one for a cust about 6 years ago. He told me it was a chinese elm, his favorite tree in his yard. Never heard of it and I questioned his knowledge on what species it actually was, it was definataly an elm but not like any elm I've ever seen before. Looked it up when I got home and sure enough that's what it was.



Wrong.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Any resemblance?
> Jeff
> View attachment 238184



I bet what AA has there is just a regular U. americana. The confusion is probably in the fact that niether him, or the HO have a clue what they're talking about! Kinda like if I didn't know what a sugar maple was, living in CT. Lol..


----------



## the Aerialist

*Ya gotta be there ...*



jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, where you took out the drain pipe, can't you take out a section from the other side and anchor a speed-line to a hitch on a heavy truck, or even a re-direct?
> Jeff



It would be crazy to mess with the neighbor's fence. It's a corner set in concrete. His side is a gate that could be pulled off but the property line side is in the way. The front yard slopes to the street with no good angle to a truck. If you were there you'd know instantly that it wouldn't be worth the trouble.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I bet what AA has there is just a regular U. americana. The confusion is probably in the fact that niether him, or the HO have a clue what they're talking about! Kinda like if I didn't know what a sugar maple was, living in CT. Lol..



Cha-Ching!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeffuttahere2:


----------



## H 2 H

It's Mum's Day spent the morning (when I got home) doing yard work and now taking Mum out to dinner


----------



## jefflovstrom

H 2 H said:


> It's Mum's Day spent the morning (when I got home) doing yard work and now taking Mum out to dinner



Wish I could do the same, my Mom don't know me no more. 
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Steiner rules ...*



justme23005 said:


> That Steiner is pretty nice... Feel free to leave it to me, when you kick the bucket.. :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice thing is that it will go anywhere, I just got a grinding job (along with four takedowns) that no one else could get their stumper to. 

I ground out a small Pear stump for Matt after dragging the the thing through the backyards of the condo it was behind the same day he picked the Cherry off the house for me. He could have picked the whole tree over the roof, but just dragging it out was faster. The jobs were a mile apart and it helped with overhead for bringing the crane out.

I'm going to be buried on it sitting upright so sorry ... 

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## Toddppm

Looks like a Siberian elm to me, has smaller leaves. Haven't seen any Chinese Elm that big around here and most of the American Elms are in DC getting regular infusions to keep them alive.
Crap trees, always have alot of deadwood, brittle and kind of heavy. We don't want to see the steinberg forwarding 1 chunk at a time, lets see some rigging and crunching


----------



## deevo

Did all the mothers day festivities today! My wife wanted a nice picture of her and our girls on the beach in Florida taken from March blown up big and framed, so did that for her. Flowers and stuff. Got my mom an ipad.......she's been wanting one for a couple months.....she was really suprised and happy! Did a picnic lunch and went to the beach for the afternoon. Nice and relaxing! Packing now for our trip to Mont Tremblant Quebec, have 2 of my guys doing some stumps and small take downs while I am away til Thursday.


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Well 'super', you are wrong! That is not a chinese elm! Maybe Siberian, but not Chinese!
> Jeff



Siberian Elm

Yeah we did a Siberian Elm removal a month ago, not as big as that. Looks like it to me too.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

jefflovstrom said:


> Well 'super', you are wrong! That is not a chinese elm! Maybe Siberian, but not Chinese!
> Jeff





Toddppm said:


> Looks like a Siberian elm to me, has smaller leaves. Haven't seen any Chinese Elm that big around here and most of the American Elms are in DC getting regular infusions to keep them alive.
> Crap trees, always have alot of deadwood, brittle and kind of heavy. We don't want to see the steinberg forwarding 1 chunk at a time, lets see some rigging and crunching





deevo said:


> Siberian Elm
> 
> Yeah we did a Siberian Elm removal a month ago, not as big as that. Looks like it to me too.



I agree, Siberian.


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> I'm going to go with Chinese Elm on this one. Brittle wood if like the last. I'll get a close up of the leaves on Tuesday.



Can Matt get his K-boom close to it? Would be a breeze with that! 6 picks of the canopy and then a few more of the trunk.


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> Wrong.
> Jeff



Wow Jeff thanks for that.. you rule  maybe I should take tree id over again.. Maybe you could help me? Please, would ya?..


----------



## treeclimber101

Chinese elm ??? Huh seems a bit shaky ... Happy mothers day to all your moms and significant others , and Beans yea my mom wasn't a alcholic but being one of seven , I think my mom was at that point just tired , kinda was alright though got me from point A to B and kept a roof over my head and food on the table . Sorry to hear your mom was a alchoholic they can be pretty ###### to be around ..


----------



## deevo

From our day at the park/beach, it's a provincial park, and this is the rocky beach side. My 2 little ones on the log!


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> Would it be OK to post a video here for the pros to give advice? The home owner calls it a Chinese Maple but it looks like a Locust to me. It represents a strong personal challenge to take this one down safely and with no damage.
> 
> Getting my Steiner in means taking out a drainpipe but it's broke anyway. Getting the tree out through there will be a challenge also, it's got it all; covered in Ivy, overhanging a structure and rose beds, super tight DZ and no access!
> 
> And serious advice would be greatly appreciated. It's rescheduled to Tuesday due to rain.
> 
> [video=youtube;OkI37zo-c80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkI37zo-c80[/video]
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...[/QUOT
> 
> I go with Siberian Elm. Inspect all the crotches covered in ivy. Take small pieces to start. Fairly straight forward, just a tight area. Also, put the gutter back up. Its going to be raining in your area.


----------



## Slvrmple72

BIG U. Rubra I did last year. They still have big pieces in the yard and a mountain of brush from it!
View attachment 238212


----------



## Slvrmple72

View attachment 238214


----------



## treeman75

Slvrmple72 said:


> View attachment 238214



Did you get that from AA or did he learn that from you?


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> Did you get that from AA or did he learn that from you?



at least he's not using a jack with wheels on it! 

now thats a big ass tree


----------



## treeman75

no tree to big said:


> at least he's not using a jack with wheels on it!
> 
> now thats a big ass tree



Thats true. I see how it can work.


----------



## the Aerialist

deevo said:


> Can Matt get his K-boom close to it? Would be a breeze with that! 6 picks of the canopy and then a few more of the trunk.



No way to get anything bigger than the Steiner in there, even that only makes it if we saw off the plastic drain pipe going into the ground. If anybody could get a bucket or crane close enough to reach I'd have had to bid half as much to get the job. Most tree services here are bucket queen operations, not many real climbers around anymore.

@ Zale: We did put the drain pipe back up when we left (with a $500 deposit).


----------



## the Aerialist

no tree to big said:


> at least he's not using a jack with wheels on it!



Using a bottle jack works, but the floor jack has a much larger top plate so it doesn't just sink into the wood. Also you don't have to cut as big a slot in the tree to insert it, mine is a low profile aluminum "racing" jack, so it's actually quite light to carry around.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> No way to get anything bigger than the Steiner in there, even that only makes it if we saw off the plastic drain pipe going into the ground. If anybody could get a bucket or crane close enough to reach I'd have had to bid half as much to get the job. Most tree services here are bucket queen operations, not many real climbers around anymore.
> 
> @ Zale: We did put the drain pipe back up when we left (with a $500 deposit).



Right, right.. I'm sure it's not like it was back when you started.. when the "men were men"! Lol. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

####in' rain........


----------



## Blakesmaster

A local article with all the local charm including, but not limited to, run on sentences, mis-quotes and falsities all about our little oak tree. » Towering White Oak taken down in OwegoOwego Pennysaver | owegopennysaver.com | Serving Owego NY, and surrounding communities


----------



## Blakesmaster

This rain has me completely ####in' torqued. One more load of topsoil, a little stone, some mulch and a tree and I'd be completely done out front. Could have ####ing finished today.


----------



## flushcut

the Aerialist said:


> Using a bottle jack works, but the floor jack has a much larger top plate so it doesn't just sink into the wood. Also you don't have to cut as big a slot in the tree to insert it, mine is a low profile aluminum "racing" jack, so it's actually quite light to carry around.



That's why you make a top plate for a bottle jack so it doesn't sink in the wood.


----------



## the Aerialist

flushcut said:


> That's why you make a top plate for a bottle jack so it doesn't sink in the wood.



Obvious solution for a bottle jack and before I bought my "racing" low profile jack that's what I used to do. I find that the floor jack works better and I don't have to keep track of extra parts.

Here is the video where I use my floor jack to crank a big leaner where I need it to go:

[video=youtube;MmM98L_hQm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmM98L_hQm0&list=UUaaT_qAfDa8u2flhJ7rV6Ig&index=9&feature=plcp[/video]

I carry it with me for fixing flats so it's always there if I feel I need it. 

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## treeclimber101

Wow blakes you cut down a tree that had a nickname amoung the villagers ! Way too make an entrance . @ AA that looks some pretty insane rigging about to happen on that mongolian elm there , the benchmark for insanely difficult trees is 3.5 days so hop too it times a ticking


----------



## arborjockey

Nice video but I must of fast forwarded through the big to the small one at the end . I've cut furniture out of logs faster then the notch for that jack got cut. Wait was that a tractor? Why did you even bust out the jack? And why did you throw the saw? What it do? Poor thing, if you don't like it send it to me. 

Bonus points for saftey colors and scenery.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow blakes you cut down a tree that had a nickname amoung the villagers ! Way too make an entrance . @ AA that looks some pretty insane rigging about to happen on that mongolian elm there , the benchmark for insanely difficult trees is 3.5 days so hop too it times a ticking



Yeah, he's gonna need a hug by the time he's done with that one!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, he's gonna need a hug by the time he's done with that one!!


your just mad cause he's got 3.5 days of work , that has nothing to do with painting or extreme sand blasting and ass crack photo ops. Speaking of that how's the fox watching coming along , they grow get married and move out yet


----------



## arborjockey

That little korean elm should on the ground by the time a piece of equipment could be unloaded. Jeepers kreeper just raise the mower deck up a litlle and get a run at it. You may just dig a small hole on one side and have the neighbor kid push the tree into the hole. By the pic you may also want to wait tell the home owner finishes hanging himself. That is a slip knot and a ladder in the pic...I think:msp_unsure:


----------



## treeclimber101

The HO just got a lesson on how dialing the wrong # once can #### your whole world up , I can see the angies list review now Doug Metcalf took his time (a month to be exact) removing my Persian Mulberry , the only complaint I have is he forgot to put my gutter back up and my basement flooded 6xs LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> your just mad cause he's got 3.5 days of work , that has nothing to do with painting or extreme sand blasting and ass crack photo ops. Speaking of that how's the fox watching coming along , they grow get married and move out yet



Jealous of someone hundreds of miles (or whatever) away?? no, thats not really my thing. 

And as far as what I've had to do to not only survive (having not had a drivers license for 13 years), but fill my yard with nice equipment and build some kind of business.. well, it is what it is. 

What else ya got Edward?? I mean lord knows you've been sitting on that one for a while (and threatening me with it).. it must have just been eating away at you something fierce!!


----------



## tree MDS

And I am gonna refrain from getting too nasty. Someone threatened to shut the thread down the other day, and I don't particulary wanna be responsible for that..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> awwwww don't be bitter its no ones fault here there wasn't a smiley face on your cheese and mustard sandwich today , I dunno what kind of paint you used and I am am no painter but I am pretty sure its dry now , you can take em out to work whenever your ready , and as far as AA is concerned maybe you can help a brother out , I am pretty sure Greyhound runs from Litchfield to Pittsburgh ... You can be there for 7am tomorrow flask in hand



And yeah, that's pretty funny too Edward. Good one. It's funny when someone doesn't have much work going on.. LOL!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And yeah, that's pretty funny too Edward. Good one. It's funny when someone doesn't have much work going on.. LOL!!


Thanks mom LOL ... It times like these that I thank her for being hard on me made me wanna get out there and find something to do to distract me from the lack of hugs ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Thanks mom LOL ... It times like these that I thank her for being hard on me made me wanna get out there and find something to do to distract me from the lack of hugs ...



You could have never made it coming from where I came from, Eddie. You have no idea. You would've given up and been pushing wheelbarrows of mulch around for $10 an hour. Just sayin..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You could have never made it coming from where I came from, Eddie. You have no idea. You would've given up and been pushing wheelbarrows of mulch around for $10 an hour. Just sayin..


I know up hill both ways to school in the snow with cardboard shoes , or better yet forced to ride a bike , but look at it this way even running a wheelbarrow for 10 bucks an hour would be better then not doing anything and punishing everyone else for it LOl , I was never handed anything but a trashbag of clothes @ 18 and a kick in the ass I just chose to not cry about it LOL . Even the mom jokes you poke @ me make me laugh cause its the truth and ya just got roll with it


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I know up hill both ways to school in the snow with cardboard shoes , or better yet forced to ride a bike , but look at it this way even running a wheelbarrow for 10 bucks an hour would be better then not doing anything and punishing everyone else for it LOl , I was never handed anything but a trashbag of clothes @ 18 and a kick in the ass I just chose to not cry about it LOL . Even the mom jokes you poke @ me make me laugh cause its the truth and ya just got roll with it



I don't think people really wanna hear this crap anymore man, why don't you just let it go. I could say more bad things, it's just not funny anymore though. It was alright when we were friends, but now it's just stinking the place up. I'm gonna leave it be, out of respect for what used to be a fun place for me to hang out..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I don't think people really wanna hear this crap anymore man, why don't you just let it go. I could say more bad things, it's just not funny anymore though. It was alright when we were friends, but now it's just stinking the place up. I'm gonna leave it be, out of respect for what used to be a fun place for me to hang out..


No I think you prefer it when you can take shots @ a member and they stop posting and leave , I am sure its annoying when you bump into someone of superior intellect and a sharper tongue ... Whatever though I dunno wanna bust my whole nut on you in one day anyway , so poof be gone LOL


----------



## arborjockey

So wadja guys do today? %itch at each other all day and not work? 2 yeah hoo's. I got up at 2:30am on the couch and on my way to bed, checked my e mail. I ended up on the "wadja do today" forum and you had already started ken with eachother. Both your childhoods were a joke and you both lived a candy ass upbrining. I was left in the jungle of Hawaii as a baby. I nursed on wild cattle until I was large enough to ride them. Then I became the bull riding paniolo of Hawaii. I traded almost all my cattle for an old missery whip and 40 acres. I did save one big blue bull to drag logs........


----------



## treeclimber101

arborjockey said:


> So wadja guys do today? %itch at each other all day and not work? 2 yeah hoo's. I got up at 2:30am on the couch and on my way to bed, checked my e mail. I ended up on the "wadja do today" forum and you had already started ken with eachother. Both your childhoods were a joke and you both lived a candy ass upbrining. I was left in the jungle of Hawaii as a baby. I nursed on wild cattle until I was large enough to ride them. Then I became the bull riding paniolo of Hawaii. I traded almost all my cattle for an old missery whip and 40 acres. I did save one big blue bull to drag logs........


if its a bull then its not considered nursing its just plain ol sucking , anyway this thread needs to be called whatda do harder then other guy .... I've been shot 2xs in drivebys got hit by a truck on my tricycle fell outta a boat that was loaded on a trailer doing 40 and been and ran my nuts through a bicycle chain and sprocket ... So I am hard core tough .... So suck it putz


----------



## arborjockey

See now that's the comeback I enjoy. Whitty, threw a bull blow in there for my sake. Then you brought on the heartache of youth. Fallowed up with an old u suck conclusion. WELL PLAYED. 
Kids getn hurt aren't my thing but I'd love to see video of the tricycle or boat trailer episode . 
Who were your parents Johnny Knoxville and Courtney Love?


----------



## treeclimber101

arborjockey said:


> See now that's the comeback I enjoy. Whitty, threw a bull blow in there for my sake. Then you brought on the heartache of youth. Fallowed up with an old u suck conclusion. WELL PLAYED.
> Kids getn hurt aren't my thing but I'd love to see video of the tricycle or boat trailer episode .
> Who were your parents Johnny Knoxville and Courtney Love?


I would compare my parents to a whoopi goldberg mixed with jeffrey daumer with a bit chuck norris sprinkled in for stability , and my dad was like the Dos equis guy with ciggys rolled up in his sleeve


----------



## arborjockey

Well Brother we may need a dna test because I have family pics with those peeps in them. Well back to work it is 730am here. And again im waiting on Marshalee morons to drive in from Ocean View. 45min drive and they act like its a %uken space shuttle launch every morning. I used to drive 10-12hrs, across 3 states and be on time. I charge the company anyway. Im in my truck staring at the golf course\ocean, while on my droid, and charing every minute to the company. If Im not on a side job making $ he's getting charged. Wear out my tools making him and all the other flunkys paychecks. He's either ordering me new $hit today or im quitting and taking him to court. When he does replace my tools im taking all that new $hit to my place and leaving it there. I broke over a grand in stuff( just due to long term wear and tear) last month and now im using My back up stuff to get him by. Oh what are frinds for? 

Id love to show pics but since I don't have the android app. My phone wont up load photos. Anyone else having trouble uploading with a phone?


----------



## treeclimber101

arborjockey said:


> Well Brother we may need a dna test because I have family pics with those peeps in them. Well back to work it is 730am here. And again im waiting on Marshalee morons to drive in from Ocean View. 45min drive and they act like its a %uken space shuttle launch every morning. I used to drive 10-12hrs, across 3 states and be on time. I charge the company anyway. Im in my truck staring at the golf course\ocean, while on my droid, and charing every minute to the company. If Im not on a side job making $ he's getting charged. Wear out my tools making him and all the other flunkys paychecks. He's either ordering me new $hit today or im quitting and taking him to court. When he does replace my tools im taking all that new $hit to my place and leaving it there. I broke over a grand in stuff( just due to long term wear and tear) last month and now im using My back up stuff to get him by. Oh what are frinds for?
> 
> Id love to show pics but since I don't have the android app. My phone wont up load photos. Anyone else having trouble uploading with a phone?


no all of us haoles' have good phones


----------



## squad143

arborjockey said:


> And why did you throw the saw?QUOTE]
> 
> Asked him that when he first put that video out........ still no answer.


----------



## treeman82

Cleaned out my old truck this morning and did an oil and filter job before putting it away. Went to check on this job I got, that wound up being nothing but trouble... "yes, go do the job for ___ but you need to talk with somebody before you go because they need to show you the septic." Speak with the person I needed to see, wound up major problems... told them I'd rather walk away than get involved in this cluster F.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> 10 years. I went into management after 28 years of climbing.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Jeffy, pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## mattfr12

Have any of you guys ever purchased from Quick Attach for skid steer attachments? I want to get the versa grab from them. But i am very skeptical after my last experience with Versa Tech. the grapple i bought from them i would have felt better about putting the money in the toilet and flushing it.

3800.00 is a good price for a skid steer grapple and am just hoping its not to good to be true. figured id ask in here before starting a new thread.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Matt, I would say you get what you pay for. 

What happen to everyones colors? I used to have blue text and a blue signiture, and they both disapeared.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Matt, I would say you get what you pay for.
> 
> What happen to everyones colors? I used to have blue text and a blue signiture, and they both disapeared.




ya i agree. them being made in the USA and what not has me interested.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Boy, this place is dead lately. Wheres everyone at?


----------



## jefflovstrom

opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## the Aerialist

*Buried a Father and a Friend today ...*



> =squad143;3655369]
> 
> 
> 
> =arborjockey;3654800]And why did you throw the saw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked him that when he first put that video out........ still no answer.
Click to expand...


That saw has already made about a 20' drop onto a cement sidewalk and never stopped running. My 200T has survived two 30' drops and I threw my beater 192T out of the tree when it failed to start in three pulls so I figure a little toss onto the turf won't bother a Stihl much.

Glad to see you guys still know how to have fun without me. My 1000th (and probably last) post will come when I post my solution to the Problem Elm tree. It will most likely get censored out of spite for a minor "unsafe practice" and you will all be done with me after that. Better tune in quick if you want to see how that tree plays out, before the video gets pulled.

If the tree takes _ME_ down I'll have my wife give Matt the camera and he can post it for you all to see the old man challenge his final tree. Posthumous thanks for all who gave serious advice though if I'm not here to put up my 1000th post on this site.

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## swyman

Drama queen


----------



## Zale

the Aerialist said:


> That saw has already made about a 20' drop onto a cement sidewalk and never stopped running. My 200T has survived two 30' drops and I threw my beater 192T out of the tree when it failed to start in three pulls so I figure a little toss onto the turf won't bother a Stihl much.
> 
> Glad to see you guys still know how to have fun without me. My 1000th (and probably last) post will come when I post my solution to the Problem Elm tree. It will most likely get censored out of spite for a minor "unsafe practice" and you will all be done with me after that. Better tune in quick if you want to see how that tree plays out, before the video gets pulled.
> 
> If the tree takes _ME_ down I'll have my wife give Matt the camera and he can post it for you all to see the old man challenge his final tree. Posthumous thanks for all who gave serious advice though if I'm not here to put up my 1000th post on this site.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



The tree is really not that hard. If you take your time and take small pieces you should be fine. Its just in a tight area with obstacles. I figure a guy like yourself with AAA Angies List rating should have that tree down by lunch time. Be safe and stop throwing your chainsaws. Act like a professional.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Going to rain this morning. Gonna try to setup some interviews to find a new employee today. Its hard to believe with the unemployement rate so high that you can find one dang person that wants to work hard and earn a living. 

Also gonna work in sanding my stumper so i can paint it. I will post some pics, cause i know you all want to see.


----------



## NCTREE

getting sick of this rain, screwwing everything up. Had my first bounced check the other day, it was only for a 150 bucks but still wtf who doesn't have 150 in their checking account. I call the HO over the weekend and still haven't heard back from him. Looks like im gonna have to make an unexpected visit to the home. Surprise! it's me!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> getting sick of this rain, screwwing everything up. Had my first bounced check the other day, it was only for a 150 bucks but still wtf who doesn't have 150 in their checking account. I call the HO over the weekend and still haven't heard back from him. Looks like im gonna have to make an unexpected visit to the home. Surprise! it's me!



If you need a intimidator, I can lend you my louisville slugger. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

*I hate neighbors sometimes.*

Took out a dead oak. Next door had a bunch of kids out. Running out in the road, where ever. Knew it was going to be a problem. Told the lady before we started that she needs to keep an eye on them. She must not have cared wether her kids would get hurt or not. They kpet running into the lz, had to hold and stop a lead after I cut it as here comes a little tyke crew in the way, she is on the phone blabbin about nothing while her kids are running into a LZ. Took everthing I had to hod it in place. I YELLED at them, then she finally comes over , pissed that I yelled. Gets them gives me a dirty look, F it, let it go as soon as they are clear. BOOM, she spins around, looks at what came down, looks at me. I say to her "Next time I wont be able to hold it , keep your kids outa here" She says "THEY ARE JUST CURIOUS!!!" I look at her and sternly say "how did that work out for the cat, keep them out of here or I will shut down and explain to them why I cant work, but I am still going to bill them, they can work that out with you" "No need to be rude she says" "I'm not being rude, I am mad that I have to work next to a lady who doesn't love her kids, she wants them to die" She looks at me with this weird look, grabs the kids and goes in. I finish..yay. I may have been a little harsh, but damn, watch your kids. Next time she will do better, for the kids sake, I hope.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> Better tune in quick if you want to see how that tree plays out, before the video gets pulled.
> 
> If the tree takes _ME_ down I'll have my wife give Matt the camera and he can post it for you all to see the old man challenge his final tree. Posthumous thanks for all who gave serious advice though if I'm not here to put up my 1000th post on this site.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



Put the vids in the video forum.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ALL of our cool, fancy sigs are gone, some of you hit me up on the pm. Let it roll for a day, sometimes its the server or maintenance to it. If it don't reset in a day or so, Ill contact Darin and see what is going on.


----------



## flushcut

the Aerialist said:


> Obvious solution for a bottle jack and before I bought my "racing" low profile jack that's what I used to do. I find that the floor jack works better and I don't have to keep track of extra parts.



I saw that video and it made me a little nervous, because the racing jack has wheels and can squirt out the back cut.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Have you taken the spark arrest screen out of the muffler?



Dave you were right and the winner of the diagnostics! The mechanic I take my stuff to called me yesterday and that's what it was!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> ALL of our cool, fancy sigs are gone, some of you hit me up on the pm. Let it roll for a day, sometimes its the server or maintenance to it. If it don't reset in a day or so, Ill contact Darin and see what is going on.



Still got mine.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Dave you were right and the winner of the diagnostics! The mechanic I take my stuff to called me yesterday and that's what it was!


nice steady hard rain now was out there , I was @ work at 7am did a nice little job wrapped up @ 9am and just beat the heavy stuff .. @ doug man stop being a old hag , you look like you still have a few trees left in ya , its doubtful you'll be buying the farm in a tree anyway prolly happen on the crapper stars like you and Elvis kick the bucket on the crapper


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally stopped rainning.


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Going to rain this morning. Gonna try to setup some interviews to find a new employee today. Its hard to believe with the unemployement rate so high that you can find one dang person that wants to work hard and earn a living.
> 
> Also gonna work in sanding my stumper so i can paint it. I will post some pics, cause i know you all want to see.




Talked to about a dozen people today trying to find someone. Craigslist will bring in all kinds.....half of them can't read or choose to call anyway with no qualifications at all....oh well talked to a couple guys that are possibilities.

Was pouring this morning so we didn't work, probably could have gotten some work done as it stopped by 9 and got up to 80, I did get my new front axles put on the truck today. Not too bad a job, thanks Youtube! Haha and 1A Auto : Aftermarket Auto Parts, Car Body Parts, Replacement & New Automobile and Truck Parts | Buy Discount Car & Auto Parts Online


----------



## Blakesmaster

Youtube got pretty strict with their music copyright stuff so I'm trying Vimeo. Wasn't too hard to make the vid. Used Windows Live Movie Maker. This was that hacked out oak in front of my place. The crabapple I replaced it with is much better. 

https://vimeo.com/42220399

Also, RIP MCA


----------



## Zale

Looked at a Bradford pear removal. This one is going to be sketchy. It overhangs a fence, the brush and wood have to go through a gate and there is a power line two blocks away. Life insurance is paid up, keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Toddppm

Make sure somebody is there to film it!


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Looked at a Bradford pear removal. This one is going to be sketchy. It overhangs a fence, the brush and wood have to go through a gate and there is a power line two blocks away. Life insurance is paid up, keep me in your prayers.


Yea I bid on a Japanese Laceleaf maple thats got me a little worried cause my insurance isn't paid ...My aunt Martha gonna get it on Beta max for me and I'll post it up


----------



## flushcut

Zale said:


> Looked at a Bradford pear removal. This one is going to be sketchy. It overhangs a fence, the brush and wood have to go through a gate and there is a power line two blocks away. Life insurance is paid up, keep me in your prayers.



Dude, I would not do that tree it sounds way too hairy. Maybe you should call in a crane or a spider lift but taking the wood and brush through a gate is just plain madness.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Had the EXACT same tree in the EXACT same scenario with a bunch of Barberry Bushes around it.

I walked away from the job....


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> Dave you were right and the winner of the diagnostics! The mechanic I take my stuff to called me yesterday and that's what it was!



I am an idiot, but with a very small island of brilliance.

This morning did a little $400 job clobbering two poplars. "just get them on the ground".
So we were all done, an hour and a half later (had to climb & dismantle both; tight backyard). And bucked up the wood, and piled brush neatly.

Lady comes out and tells us that an estimate from another competitor for the same work: His price $1100
Am guessing his Teupen Spiderlift contributes to a lot of overhead. Or he is a crook. Or both.


----------



## Slvrmple72

sgreanbeans said:


> Took out a dead oak. Next door had a bunch of kids out. Running out in the road, where ever. Knew it was going to be a problem. Told the lady before we started that she needs to keep an eye on them. She must not have cared wether her kids would get hurt or not. They kpet running into the lz, had to hold and stop a lead after I cut it as here comes a little tyke crew in the way, she is on the phone blabbin about nothing while her kids are running into a LZ. Took everthing I had to hod it in place. I YELLED at them, then she finally comes over , pissed that I yelled. Gets them gives me a dirty look, F it, let it go as soon as they are clear. BOOM, she spins around, looks at what came down, looks at me. I say to her "Next time I wont be able to hold it , keep your kids outa here" She says "THEY ARE JUST CURIOUS!!!" I look at her and sternly say "how did that work out for the cat, keep them out of here or I will shut down and explain to them why I cant work, but I am still going to bill them, they can work that out with you" "No need to be rude she says" "I'm not being rude, I am mad that I have to work next to a lady who doesn't love her kids, she wants them to die" She looks at me with this weird look, grabs the kids and goes in. I finish..yay. I may have been a little harsh, but damn, watch your kids. Next time she will do better, for the kids sake, I hope.



Two years into this I was doing a medium sized Oak and dropped a fairly hefty lead out of the tree right at the feet of the neighbors 4 yr old son. Lord only knows how I didn't kill him. Groundie was just as shocked as I was to see him. His mother let him outside because he was curious. After my heart attack I made two phone calls, police and children services. People never cease to amaze me...


----------



## formationrx

*2day....*

ash over pool... zip zip..


----------



## no tree to big

O man I think I'm getting promoted to bucket queen on the muni crane removal crew I don't know how I get myself in these situations I guess it helps when two climbers quit within a week of each other... soooo anybody in the Chicago burbs that can climb and wants to work for peanuts hit me up!! lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Youtube got pretty strict with their music copyright stuff so I'm trying Vimeo. Wasn't too hard to make the vid. Used Windows Live Movie Maker. This was that hacked out oak in front of my place. The crabapple I replaced it with is much better.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/42220399
> 
> Also, RIP MCA



Aww man.. you ####in killed Herbie II!! lol.

Nice hinge on that ####er!! Liked the tunes too!!


----------



## Toddppm

yeah but he didn't use a "racing jack" to tip it over


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> yeah but he didn't use a "racing jack" to tip it over



Ahh, just think of the racing jack as the bad portion of life, and try and not think of it.. 

just thinking out loud here, but that's what I'm trying..


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Youtube got pretty strict with their music copyright stuff so I'm trying Vimeo. Wasn't too hard to make the vid. Used Windows Live Movie Maker. This was that hacked out oak in front of my place. The crabapple I replaced it with is much better.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/42220399
> 
> Also, RIP MCA



Awesome Chris, especially with the tunes! I listened to all 
My beasties cd's on the way to Quebec yesterday with the top down on the jeep!


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Ahh, just think of the racing jack as the bad portion of life, and try and not think of it..
> 
> just thinking out loud here, but that's what I'm trying..



It's hard to but I got dragged in again:msp_mellow:


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Youtube got pretty strict with their music copyright stuff so I'm trying Vimeo. Wasn't too hard to make the vid. Used Windows Live Movie Maker. This was that hacked out oak in front of my place. The crabapple I replaced it with is much better.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/42220399
> 
> Also, RIP MCA



Looked good! I like the back of your shirt and nice loader. How long did that take?


----------



## mr. holden wood

Pelorus said:


> I am an idiot, but with a very small island of brilliance.
> 
> This morning did a little $400 job clobbering two poplars. "just get them on the ground".
> So we were all done, an hour and a half later (had to climb & dismantle both; tight backyard). And bucked up the wood, and piled brush neatly.
> 
> Lady comes out and tells us that an estimate from another competitor for the same work: His price $1100
> Am guessing his Teupen Spiderlift contributes to a lot of overhead. Or he is a crook. Or both.



If you make enough to buy a piece of equipment like a teupen, you wouldn't get out of bed for 400 bucks. Glad you had a good a day but the lowest biders typically have chit equipment. When I hear a customer say I had the lowest bid I feel more like an idiot then brilliant.


----------



## mr. holden wood

deevo said:


> Awesome Chris, especially with the tunes! I listened to all
> My beasties cd's on the way to Quebec yesterday with the top down on the jeep!



Way to represent deevo, typical jeep drivers pump cher with the top down around here. Do those come stock with rainbow stickers these days?


----------



## superjunior

took out this little silver yesterday


----------



## superjunior

kinda nasty little effer, right in the primaries and over a very busy road. had access to both driveways and sidewalk so able to keep everything off the road


----------



## superjunior

got the big ones on here and the smaller ones on our log truck


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Youtube got pretty strict with their music copyright stuff so I'm trying Vimeo. Wasn't too hard to make the vid. Used Windows Live Movie Maker. This was that hacked out oak in front of my place. The crabapple I replaced it with is much better.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/42220399
> 
> Also, RIP MCA



Sweet, I think ya otta paint your rims on your bucket black, will make it look tougher! Love the shirt "Spikes are for Sissies" AWESOME! Do u like those saw pants, my chaps are getting beat up, thought about those.
Going to have to check that site out, have been collecting a bunch of footage with the gopro, waiting to get enough to make a cool vid, lots of extreme, precision, super ninja chit. I will have things on there that no one has seen before, hehehehe :hmm3grin2orange:

That sucks about MCA, That was our theme song for some stuff I _wood _probably have gone to jail for when I was a kid, haha, good times!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and bid a little maple, I was the last of 3. One guy said the tree was doomed, had to go. Next guy said cable it, was going to put 5 cables in a 40ft maple,,lady was worried about the tree getting destroyed in a tornado, so he said cable it, would prevent it from falling. I told her that the cables are not going to stop a tornado from taking out the tree! It was real thick with brush, near the house,that was the worry. Looked like they had someone work on it and the only did the easy stuff. I told her it needed to be pruned and that was it, no need for cables.
Kills me, the scare tactics. 
Then found out that I beat a guy on a bid by 600. 600 more! HO didn't like the other crew, said they looked like a bunch of druggies, so he would rather have someone that didn't flip butts into the landscape or leave their garbage on site. Huh? I asked what he meant, told me he had watched them on a job by his office, said all they did was stand around, smoke and then "hide" their trash under the bushes, lol! WTF, really!! Oh well, works for me!

I always tell my guys, no matter how secure you think you are, you are always being watched......always. He wouldnt tell me the others bids, I will get it out of him, curious of who it was.


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Took out a dead oak. Next door had a bunch of kids out. Running out in the road, where ever. Knew it was going to be a problem. Told the lady before we started that she needs to keep an eye on them. She must not have cared wether her kids would get hurt or not. They kpet running into the lz, had to hold and stop a lead after I cut it as here comes a little tyke crew in the way, she is on the phone blabbin about nothing while her kids are running into a LZ. Took everthing I had to hod it in place. I YELLED at them, then she finally comes over , pissed that I yelled. Gets them gives me a dirty look, F it, let it go as soon as they are clear. BOOM, she spins around, looks at what came down, looks at me. I say to her "Next time I wont be able to hold it , keep your kids outa here" She says "THEY ARE JUST CURIOUS!!!" I look at her and sternly say "how did that work out for the cat, keep them out of here or I will shut down and explain to them why I cant work, but I am still going to bill them, they can work that out with you" "No need to be rude she says" "I'm not being rude, I am mad that I have to work next to a lady who doesn't love her kids, she wants them to die" She looks at me with this weird look, grabs the kids and goes in. I finish..yay. I may have been a little harsh, but damn, watch your kids. Next time she will do better, for the kids sake, I hope.



You made the right call. A tree co. out of Crystal Lake IL just killed my grade school substitute teacher last week. A sad story she and her son, who is a year older than me, were walking on a public path that circles Lake Geneva. The Co. apparently yelled out a warning according to the police report but she still got killed. I think they should have had it roped off with people on guard especially over a public path.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> Looked good! I like the back of your shirt and nice loader. How long did that take?



The loader belongs to another local tree service. When that butt hit the ground, I looked at my mini skid and said "No way". They took 4-5 of the biggest chunks in exchange for a little crane job I climbed for them last week. From start to finish, maybe 6 hours, not sure. 

Scott, I like the idea for the bucket rims. Thanks. The pants are about 10 times more comfy than chaps. Even climbing you barely notice them. Think they were only 80 bucks. Yeah we were doing that tree when my buddy sent me a text about MCA. Sad to hear indeed.


----------



## Pelorus

mr. holden wood said:


> If you make enough to buy a piece of equipment like a teupen, you wouldn't get out of bed for 400 bucks. Glad you had a good a day but the lowest biders typically have chit equipment. When I hear a customer say I had the lowest bid I feel more like an idiot then brilliant.



I dunno about the good day part - the sore foot means no speed records are getting set. Am trying Dr.Naylors Blu Kote veterinary wound dressing on it.
I would hope that owning a Teupen doesn't mean a person has to use it on jobs that a climber can very quickly and easily do, just to promote it, and put on a circus act. (Kinda like the local volunteer FD trotting out their massive platform arial to a bungalow for a smoke investigation call). Perhaps owning a fancy bucket rig, crane, or Spiderlift might let an outfit get away with having mediocre climbers

If my low bid lands me the work, and I make a decent profit, then I don't really care if I could have got away with charging more. My business is not set up to gouge clients or rip off an older single woman who had recently gone through a divorce. I'm more than happy to pursue $400. jobs than can be knocked off in less than 2 hours. Just sayin..


----------



## treemandan

Was that a floor jack I saw?


----------



## Pelorus

View attachment 238494

View attachment 238495




treemandan said:


> Was that a floor jack I saw?




No floor jack. Just a first generation porta-wrap, with my 14 yr old son handling it, and two other groundies got this white oak dismantled in Toronto 5 & 1/2 years ago.


----------



## deevo

mr. holden wood said:


> Way to represent deevo, typical jeep drivers pump cher with the top down around here. Do those come stock with rainbow stickers these days?



No not here, I guess only where you are they do.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> I dunno about the good day part - the sore foot means no speed records are getting set. Am trying Dr.Naylors Blu Kote veterinary wound dressing on it.
> I would hope that owning a Teupen doesn't mean a person has to use it on jobs that a climber can very quickly and easily do, just to promote it, and put on a circus act. (Kinda like the local volunteer FD trotting out their massive platform arial to a bungalow for a smoke investigation call). Perhaps owning a fancy bucket rig, crane, or Spiderlift might let an outfit get away with having mediocre climbers
> 
> If my low bid lands me the work, and I make a decent profit, then I don't really care if I could have got away with charging more. My business is not set up to gouge clients or rip off an older single woman who had recently gone through a divorce. I'm more than happy to pursue $400. jobs than can be knocked off in less than 2 hours. Just sayin..


I find the guys that complain the most about prices can be some of the cheapest guys out there not saying anyone in particular but I feel some guys do it to throw ya off there scent ... LOL I laugh at half the crap I hear from guys rich guys complain about being poor and so on and so fourth ...


----------



## treeman82

Spent all day driving. Thank goodness for sat radio!


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> got the big ones on here and the smaller ones on our log truck



Whats the GVW of your truck i just noticed the tag axle stuck up under the back. That crane is pretty sweet. Once you do tree work with one you won't be able to go back to without. your body is gonna thank you in 20 more years for buying that truck. thats the whole reason i bought my ####. when I'm 50 i don't wanna be riding around in a jazzy scooter from picking rounds up everyday.

even on the biggest of trees putting them on the ground is generally the easy part getting all that stuff in a chipper and on a truck is the PITA.


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 238494
> 
> View attachment 238495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No floor jack. Just a first generation porta-wrap, with my 14 yr old son handling it, and two other groundies got this white oak dismantled in Toronto 5 & 1/2 years ago.



Nasty! Hope you learned to match your cuts up better, sinse then, but nice tree!!


----------



## tree MDS

Reminds me of this one..
View attachment 238527


----------



## Kottonwood

mattfr12 said:


> Whats the GVW of your truck i just noticed the tag axle stuck up under the back. That crane is pretty sweet. Once you do tree work with one you won't be able to go back to without. your body is gonna thank you in 20 more years for buying that truck. thats the whole reason i bought my ####. when I'm 50 i don't wanna be riding around in a jazzy scooter from picking rounds up everyday.
> 
> even on the biggest of trees putting them on the ground is generally the easy part getting all that stuff in a chipper and on a truck is the PITA.



Hey matt, I love the K boom ya got, that is a dam sweet truck. Just wondering after using it for a while how it compares with a regular old crane? I really would like to have a crane at some point, though I just started this business 2 years ago and I am probably at least another 2 years away from getting a crane. Just wondering if that K-boom is really worth the bucks. Seems like you can get a 100+ ft 20 ton for 60 grand or so. I was thinking a rear mount crane is the best thing for a tree co, something lightweight too so you don't have any problems putting it on a driveway..... just thinking.... anyways, what's your input? What makes the k-boom that much better?


----------



## Pelorus

tree MDS said:


> Nasty! Hope you learned to match your cuts up better, sinse then, but nice tree!!



View attachment 238529

View attachment 238530


Cut quality went downhill the more tired I got, lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 238529
> 
> View attachment 238530
> 
> 
> Cut quality went downhill the more tired I got, lol.



Yeah, but you got it down.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

Bandit the raccoon that wound up coming home from a job after his mom failed to return after a few days to pick him back up. now he just lives at the shop and everyone feeds him.


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> Whats the GVW of your truck i just noticed the tag axle stuck up under the back. That crane is pretty sweet. Once you do tree work with one you won't be able to go back to without. your body is gonna thank you in 20 more years for buying that truck. thats the whole reason i bought my ####. when I'm 50 i don't wanna be riding around in a jazzy scooter from picking rounds up everyday.
> 
> even on the biggest of trees putting them on the ground is generally the easy part getting all that stuff in a chipper and on a truck is the PITA.



thanks Matt. think the gvw is 33k. it has completely changed the way I do everything, I already want a bigger one lol..


----------



## no tree to big

now this guys gangsta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wFrXZiPqFw&feature=related 

hey matt you ever gonna post a pic or vid of the beast? ya gotta post at least a pic and whats it cost to register that thing?


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Hey matt, I love the K boom ya got, that is a dam sweet truck. Just wondering after using it for a while how it compares with a regular old crane? I really would like to have a crane at some point, though I just started this business 2 years ago and I am probably at least another 2 years away from getting a crane. Just wondering if that K-boom is really worth the bucks. Seems like you can get a 100+ ft 20 ton for 60 grand or so. I was thinking a rear mount crane is the best thing for a tree co, something lightweight too so you don't have any problems putting it on a driveway..... just thinking.... anyways, what's your input? What makes the k-boom that much better?



Stick cranes are hard to beat just for the reason you said, you can get a nice stick crane for 60-80g's. If you wanna build a comparable knuckle boom its easy to double the cost.

knuckle booms are stronger in the pick bent over cranes are stronger in the pick in close. But a crane is only a crane you can haul logs on it but thats about as far as it goes.

My k-boom is a grapple truck, chip truck, and crane. It gets worked 5-6 days a week year round so i would do it over again for sure.

The coolest thing I've found with the knuckle is the fly jib. you can have your main boom straight up 70 foot. then bend the fly jib over horizontal keeping the main boom in close to the truck and allowing you to have a huge capacity on trees. with the 500 my capacity is usually 10k or more on an average tree 70 foot or less. once you get up their around 100 i start dropping down around 4-5k especially if i got it bent over really good.

but the number one selling point for me is its all done by one person. i put myself in the tree, i make the cut, and operate the crane. one man does it all. you can basically do a full blown crane removal with one person. set the truck up then turn you remote on and start picking away.

what its gonna come down to is whats gonna be the most cost effective for you. in my arsenal a standard stick crane is not out of the question but it would have to be a monster. 

I've offered a lot of people to come see it and it still stands. its definitely along way away from you. but if you wanna see it done before you drop a few hundred g's i would check it out. and make sure its everything you dreamed of and more.


----------



## superjunior

Tried out a bad ass climber today, I mean this guy is really good. Got him on the biggest job I had lined up and he is just an animal.. Very expensive though, don't know if I'll be able to afford to keep him..


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> thanks Matt. think the gvw is 33k. it has completely changed the way I do everything, I already want a bigger one lol..



do you ever put down the tag axle in the back? i thought that might have given you more gvw. 33 is defiantly more than enough for what you doing tho. i had a good load of maple in mine today heaped up and i was at 34k. but thats a 14 foot bed filled up to the roof with the boom.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> thanks Matt. think the gvw is 33k. it has completely changed the way I do everything, I already want a bigger one lol..



ya that was definitely a good purchase i wouldn't have hesitated on a that truck. it looks to be in really good shape. run it for a few years and go up to a 20-25 ton. because if you can do it with that crane going to a bigger one is gonna be a breeze. if you where selling that truck id be interested.


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> do you ever put down the tag axle in the back? i thought that might have given you more gvw. 33 is defiantly more than enough for what you doing tho. i had a good load of maple in mine today heaped up and i was at 34k. but thats a 14 foot bed filled up to the roof with the boom.



ran the tag today, got 21 nice strait maple logs on there and 15 on the other truck off a big job. gonna run em to the saw mill in the morning. I just can't make turns with the axle down


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> you also dont have to hit the lottery to afford one. the truck should pay for itself if it was the right purchase. you have to look at your work intake and if you cant do it fast enough it might be the right choice.
> 
> we do 100% removals so loading wood is a daily thing. so it gets used 5-7 days a week. so in our case it was a smart buy. no more tractors or bobcats. then you get the added benifit of crane picking with it.
> 
> the copma 500 on the other hand only video can describe. ill have to get AA to bring one of his fancy cameras over to do it justice. compacity at 20 feet is over 60k. at 110 foot is still over 10k.
> 
> we just moved a whole #### load of steel tanks with it. picking them up and putting them on trailers to go out for sandblasting. they weighed in at 25-30k


Matt I would really like to see a picture of this Copma 500. I looked online found nothing. Checked out Effer’s site they have a 2655 7s that will pick an amazing 10,445 lbs at 90’

This crane will pick over 10k at 110’
Grove > Products > All Terrain Cranes > GMK4115L
I have spent a good amount of time running one, it’s a big crane, rolling down the road at almost 130,000lbs. I would love to see the Kboom that can pick with it.
ACB Hydraulics Ltd :: Quality New & Used Crane Sales
This is what I find when I look for the Copma 500. Its hard for me to imagine a Kboom picking that much that far away, but then again I don’t know much about them. I am dyeing to see some pictures of yours in action. Can you take a picture of the load chart since the stuff online is out of date.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Matt I would really like to see a picture of this Copma 500. I looked online found nothing. Checked out Effer’s site they have a 2655 7s that will pick an amazing 10,445 lbs at 90’
> 
> This crane will pick over 10k at 110’
> Grove > Products > All Terrain Cranes > GMK4115L
> I have spent a good amount of time running one, it’s a big crane, rolling down the road at almost 130,000lbs. I would love to see the Kboom that can pick with it.
> ACB Hydraulics Ltd :: Quality New & Used Crane Sales
> This is what I find when I look for the Copma 500. Its hard for me to imagine a Kboom picking that much that far away, but then again I don’t know much about them. I am dyeing to see some pictures of yours in action. Can you take a picture of the load chart since the stuff online is out of date.


I went on the grove site amd found this 100ton hydro tower crane that stands 90ft tall to the house and then you have 110 ft of main , and it has hanging couterweight , it sets up in under 4 hours , they made it just for wind turbines I mean its amazing and its all driveable and it only needs to tractor tralers to carry counterweight and if you wanna use a jib amazing what they build now


----------



## Kottonwood

mattfr12 said:


> Stick cranes are hard to beat just for the reason you said, you can get a nice stick crane for 60-80g's. If you wanna build a comparable knuckle boom its easy to double the cost.
> 
> knuckle booms are stronger in the pick bent over cranes are stronger in the pick in close. But a crane is only a crane you can haul logs on it but thats about as far as it goes.
> 
> My k-boom is a grapple truck, chip truck, and crane. It gets worked 5-6 days a week year round so i would do it over again for sure.
> 
> The coolest thing I've found with the knuckle is the fly jib. you can have your main boom straight up 70 foot. then bend the fly jib over horizontal keeping the main boom in close to the truck and allowing you to have a huge capacity on trees. with the 500 my capacity is usually 10k or more on an average tree 70 foot or less. once you get up their around 100 i start dropping down around 4-5k especially if i got it bent over really good.
> 
> but the number one selling point for me is its all done by one person. i put myself in the tree, i make the cut, and operate the crane. one man does it all. you can basically do a full blown crane removal with one person. set the truck up then turn you remote on and start picking away.
> 
> what its gonna come down to is whats gonna be the most cost effective for you. in my arsenal a standard stick crane is not out of the question but it would have to be a monster.
> 
> I've offered a lot of people to come see it and it still stands. its definitely along way away from you. but if you wanna see it done before you drop a few hundred g's i would check it out. and make sure its everything you dreamed of and more.




Nice,I like how you can control it from the tree. ....and I thought I was all high speed controlling the winch from in the tree. Put a block in the top and a block in the bottom and a winch is kinda like a crane..... not really.

Anyways +1 on what marquis said. I would like to see some more pics and vids of that thing in action, especially that fly jib doing some big bent over pics. I have seem some of the vids you posted. the one with AA and pulling stumps and whatnot. Seems like most of what you have put up isn't the real money maker stuff with the knuckle. I would like to see you lifting wood out of a backyard or picking tops out of a tall one.

I love the 3 truck in one idea (crane, grapple, chip dump). I try to make all my vehicles as efficient as possible like that. However, I have found out that sometimes it is just better to do it with two instead of one.


And yeah, if I ever find myself in your part of town I would love to check it out in person. Thanks for the invite.

Do you already have the bigger one or is it still being built?


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> I went on the grove site amd found this 100ton hydro tower crane that stands 90ft tall to the house and then you have 110 ft of main , and it has hanging couterweight , it sets up in under 4 hours , they made it just for wind turbines I mean its amazing and its all driveable and it only needs to tractor tralers to carry counterweight and if you wanna use a jib amazing what they build now



AMAZING Liebherr Excavator Climbs To The Top - YouTube 


They have built some amazing equipment, this guy has bigger balls then I do.

That's why I want to see matts crane in action, hard to imagine something on a truck frame picking that much


----------



## Kottonwood

haha the only question I have after watching that video is why?

and Matt, will you please put some damn lettering on your truck. I will hook you up with my sign guy, he will mail them to you for god sake.


----------



## treemandan

PatriotTreeCO said:


> haha the only question I have after watching that video is why?
> 
> and Matt, will you please put some damn lettering on your truck. I will hook you up with my sign guy, he will mail them to you for god sake.



I thought we covered why you shouldn't put your phone number up there.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 238529
> 
> View attachment 238530
> 
> 
> Cut quality went downhill the more tired I got, lol.



Yeah that was a tough spot there but the other pic is great.


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 238494
> 
> View attachment 238495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No floor jack. Just a first generation porta-wrap, with my 14 yr old son handling it, and two other groundies got this white oak dismantled in Toronto 5 & 1/2 years ago.



I was talking about AA getting intimate with his floor jack. I guess he don't get the concept. ITS A FLOOR JACK!

But talk about a tough spot; how'd ya like to be cranking that down?


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> AMAZING Liebherr Excavator Climbs To The Top - YouTube
> 
> 
> They have built some amazing equipment, this guy has bigger balls then I do.
> 
> That's why I want to see matts crane in action, hard to imagine something on a truck frame picking that much


the first time I saw that video it actually gave me butterflies , and yea I wanna see the frame they are putting in that truck I mean 5 tons seems sketchy as hell that's like hanging my 8800lb dump truck plus the ton of weight that it carries shhhhhhh yea right LOL


----------



## treemandan

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Nice,I like how you can control it from the tree. ....and I thought I was all high speed controlling the winch from in the tree. Put a block in the top and a block in the bottom and a winch is kinda like a crane..... not really.
> 
> Anyways +1 on what marquis said. I would like to see some more pics and vids of that thing in action, especially that fly jib doing some big bent over pics. I have seem some of the vids you posted. the one with AA and pulling stumps and whatnot. Seems like most of what you have put up isn't the real money maker stuff with the knuckle. I would like to see you lifting wood out of a backyard or picking tops out of a tall one.
> 
> I love the 3 truck in one idea (crane, grapple, chip dump). I try to make all my vehicles as efficient as possible like that. However, I have found out that sometimes it is just better to do it with two instead of one.
> 
> 
> And yeah, if I ever find myself in your part of town I would love to check it out in person. Thanks for the invite.
> 
> Do you already have the bigger one or is it still being built?




I climb and rope trees by myself all the time but still think that only having one guy on a crane site is completly against the rules. What kind if idiot would do that? I am glad I don't have a crane.


----------



## MarquisTree

Art from smith cranes sent me a video and a bunch of pictures of a huge k boom they built last year (effer 2200 I think) thing was wild had like 6 outriggers, that thing can't even pick 10k+ at 110' radius having that kind of capacity without needing a counterweight truck makes it a very interesting crane to consider


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Art from smith cranes sent me a video and a bunch of pictures of a huge k boom they built last year (effer 2200 I think) thing was wild had like 6 outriggers, that thing can't even pick 10k+ at 110' radius having that kind of capacity without needing a counterweight truck makes it a very interesting crane to consider


Whta is this 500 he speaks of , tis a mythical beast cloked in maze and wonderment , to be unleashed on an unknowing tree @ the dawn of thee 3rd harvest moon ... It is not crafted of human hands it has been forged by the god of lift and is commanded not my man oh no no its ower shalt be harnessed by thee gods themselves


----------



## superjunior

treemandan said:


> I climb and rope trees by myself all the time but still think that only having one guy on a crane site is completly against the rules. What kind if idiot would do that? I am glad I don't have a crane.



does seem pretty dangerous. hope there is at least someone on the ground to over ride the controls if something goes wrong


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Whta is this 500 he speaks of , tis a mythical beast cloked in maze and wonderment , to be unleashed on an unknowing tree @ the dawn of thee 3rd harvest moon ... It is not crafted of human hands it has been forged by the god of lift and is commanded not my man oh no no its ower shalt be harnessed by thee gods themselves



Copma 500 series model k-boom. Is what I mean by 500.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?djm4mv


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> AMAZING Liebherr Excavator Climbs To The Top - YouTube
> 
> 
> They have built some amazing equipment, this guy has bigger balls then I do.
> 
> That's why I want to see matts crane in action, hard to imagine something on a truck frame picking that much



Double truck frame they had to do something to it to keep it from twisting. During the build they did a few days worth of welding on it. I don't think they called it a subframe. 

And I will definitely try and help you in getting info on it. I just have no idea when yet, pictures are easy but videos of it in action are hard. I still don't even have my trucks lettered like others have said. They or I just don't sit still long enough. I even spent thousands on a vinyl cutter to do it myself but just haven't gotten a Saturday off in months. It's rare for us not to be out on Sundays.

You can give me a call if you like and I can try and point you in the right directions or give you info on it. Just PM and let me know.

I'll snap a picture of the load chart on the side of the truck with my cellphone.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?z3ubjp


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I climb and rope trees by myself all the time but still think that only having one guy on a crane site is completly against the rules. What kind if idiot would do that? I am glad I don't have a crane.



It's the idea that you could do it. To explain its versatility. You would have to be pretty simple to do it.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vsjwdz


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Art from smith cranes sent me a video and a bunch of pictures of a huge k boom they built last year (effer 2200 I think) thing was wild had like 6 outriggers, that thing can't even pick 10k+ at 110' radius having that kind of capacity without needing a counterweight truck makes it a very interesting crane to consider



Smith was the first place I started talking to when I decided to get a knuckle. I couldn't do the effer after looking my next choice would have been PM or Palfinger. Effer is a good crane something about it just bugged me.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gpikea


----------



## treemandan

superjunior said:


> does seem pretty dangerous. hope there is at least someone on the ground to over ride the controls if something goes wrong



or to stop the ladies from walking their cockapoos under there.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> It's the idea that you could do it. To explain its versatility. You would have to be pretty simple to do it.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vsjwdz





I know a guy in West Chester who has a smaller K-boom, he used to cut and control picks like that. Crazy Sob, nothing would stop him.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I know a guy in West Chester who has a smaller K-boom, he used to cut and control picks like that. Crazy Sob, nothing would stop him.



Ya that is nuts. I usually have someone watching the pressure gauges for me at least. Gotta keep it in the green  yellow or red gets sketchy. That's how I know I don't have to keep spiking around the tree and sawing the pressure gauge will go down when it releases from the rest of the tree. On big logs it's easy to leave a small patch of wood somewhere especially when your tired. Then when you boom up it will come off like a rocket ship. So ya more than one guy is good for a lot of reasons.

The gauges are easy to explain to new guys at least. Green good, red bad.
---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zbpz3y


----------



## ddhlakebound

Took down a medium sized silver over 2 houses, a privacy fence and low voltage and cable wires, with high voltage in range of a mistake, and my 18 & 16 yr old sons running ground. It was somewhere between a greased pig chase and a monkey ####ing a football. 

It took a long time, but it came down with no damage and no dulled saws. Did get bar oil in the fuel tank of the 385, thankfully not much, and it was near full of fuel. dump, add 1/4 tank and shake, dump, refill, no probs. Had a rope sent up with a square on the running end of my climb line, and a rope sent up on a cluster####, and a thrown chain on the 346 from torquing the bar beginning a cut. They're getting better though, and Dylan understands that he only gets to put bar oil in the fuel tank once in his life, and he's used that one up. At least he realized before it was started.


----------



## Slvrmple72

superjunior said:


> Tried out a bad ass climber today, I mean this guy is really good. Got him on the biggest job I had lined up and he is just an animal.. Very expensive though, don't know if I'll be able to afford to keep him..



One job is never enough to consider the true calibre of any climber. Just sayin... 25/hour for 8 hours at six days a week does add up quick!


----------



## the Aerialist

*My 1000th Post!*

The Elm(?) only took two and a half days, not 3.5 as I had allotted. Here is a photo of the leaf structure so ID should be easy now:







Day one was just to get a start on the free, dropping the easy stuff and most importantly an in-tree inspection as to it's structural integrity. This tree worried me and with good reason. The vines covered all the major junctions and when removed revieled a rotted main "Y", a division that weakened both sides of the tree. In the following video you can see the hollow fissures in the cut pieces once we got it down.

The tree was very spongy and wet, yet was brittle broke unexpectedly. Shock loading this thing was to be avoided and I tried to distribute the load in my rigging of the big drops. John Boy was masterful in roping them down with the Portawrap. In the end no damage or injuries although when I dropped my set pole it hit butt first then tipped over and hit JB in the head. All on video from my 3CCD helmet cam. Lucky he was wearing his hard hat. Then today he backed into the stump grinder wheel while it was spinning down. He felt it flipping his baggy pants and stopped short of a severe injury.

This is what the tree looked like after day one:






You can see my rigging line set between the two major leads with two 16,000 lb blocks. I tried to distribute the load between the two sections and have the load vectors pull them together to keep the rotted "Y" from splitting. It would have been a bad day if they split.

On day two we got it on the ground and hauled out the tops and limbs. Great video using three 3 chip cameras, one mounted on my helmet. Some hairy drops though. Now I know why I charged the big bucks for this one. The customer got other bids but no one could get the wood out or grind the stump. Getting this job was a walk over, I could have bid $1k more and still got the job.

Today was hauling the major trunk out and grinding the stump. It was huge but pulpy, so my Steiner whizzed through it. I sent Dave and Karl home with the loaded dump truck after lunch and JB and I stayed to grind out the stump. Today was a great day, all I did was drive the tractor. I didn't even get dirty.

[video=youtube;gpqszIlRX0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpqszIlRX0M&list=UUaaT_qAfDa8u2flhJ7rV6Ig&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

You'll have to go to my website if you want to see the awesome takedown, I'll have the video up there in a day or so. It takes three times as long (or more) when you use three cameras.

~ the Aerialist .

edit: those ramps are rated at 1500 # each, note how I moved them up to the tailgate, then up to the top board (engineered composite wood), to fill the truck. The grade alone on the front yard prohibited using a stump grinder or bobcat.


----------



## superjunior

Slvrmple72 said:


> One job is never enough to consider the true calibre of any climber. Just sayin... 25/hour for 8 hours at six days a week does add up quick!



I agree, he knows his s##t but I can't swing that. Gonna let him finish out the week tomorrow then make him a counter offer. Even if he accepts I gotta run a backgound check on this guy, he just seams a little shady..


----------



## Zale

AA- glad to see you're still alive. Just a reminder, its considered unprofessional if you drop pole saws on your groundsman or grind his leg. Don't have time to watch the video until tonight but I can't wait.


----------



## Toddppm

superjunior said:


> I agree, he knows his s##t but I can't swing that. Gonna let him finish out the week tomorrow then make him a counter offer. Even if he accepts I gotta run a backgound check on this guy, he just seams a little shady..



Speaking of that, what was that site that you can pay and do background checks on? Scott, I think you posted that info but I can't find it?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Instant Checkmate - The internet's #1 source for Background Checks

They charge like 60 for 6 months, they will auto renew, sumtin to think about. I had to cancel to get them to stop charging me. It works tho, told me all I needed to know about the peeps I was shekin.

Thats how I found out a guy who was trying to come around was a convicted BANK ROBBER! Then I ran all the others, holychit. There is some bad people in this business.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> The Elm, The grade alone on the front yard prohibited using a stump grinder or bobcat.



Doug, did ya get that ANSI book? Still not making everyone wear the stuff, even you. A bit of advice, you may not care, but you guys look ragtag, if you took some of that money you make and bought some shirts for those guys and made them leave the sleeves on, you guys wouldn't look so hackish. Do you really leave the ladder on the tree while you work it, if so, how many ladders have you gone thru? I asked you to post these in the vid forum. I will leave this for now, so everyone can see it, last time everyone got mad that I deleted it before they could see it. Other things in there that you need to know about, but I know these guys will let you know. After this, post them there.


----------



## Kottonwood

Wednesday's job, cleaned up the wood and ground the stump yesterday.






pain in the ass





backside didn't looks so good


----------



## Kottonwood

by lunch:





By Four:





My horrible looking (performed fine though) notch.... my arms were tired


----------



## Kottonwood

and of course the extreme precision drop

DSCF3303.AVI - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Doug, did ya get that ANSI book? Still not making everyone wear the stuff, even you. A bit of advice, you may not care, but you guys look ragtag, if you took some of that money you make and bought some shirts for those guys and made them leave the sleeves on, you guys wouldn't look so hackish. Do you really leave the ladder on the tree while you work it, if so, how many ladders have you gone thru? I asked you to post these in the vid forum. I will leave this for now, so everyone can see it, last time everyone got mad that I deleted it before they could see it. Other things in there that you need to know about, but I know these guys will let you know. After this, post them there.



I don't wear the stuff... even me.:cool2: 

Well, I wear some stuff, I don't go getting all dolled up like I am going to parade down the street. 

If you look beyond a sleevless shirt and aside from what is "right" and what is "wrong" it seems AA is batting em down. 

For many of us this work is personal. AA did what he had to do to do what he wanted to do. Things ain't always pretty... in any tree company. Many autrocities are undergone in each and every one. Look at me. Well I just wanted to climb some trees and look what happened.

Nice video of Matt yanking stumps with his crane. I guess that was him with the bulge of backy juttin out his face kinda making him look like a slack jawed yocal. I never would think you would be able to routinly pull stumps like that but it sounds like you got it covered.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> Smith was the first place I started talking to when I decided to get a knuckle. I couldn't do the effer after looking my next choice would have been PM or Palfinger. Effer is a good crane something about it just bugged me.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gpikea



I was mostly commenting on the capacity of your crane. 10k+ at 110' radius is very impressive. I have no opinion on the different brands of kbooms (I haven't looked at enough yet) just using my conversations with Art as an example. 
Excuse my ignorance of k booms (if I am totally off base here) but I thought EFFER claims to have built the largest truck mounted k boom in the world and looking at its charts it wont pick 10,000 lbs + at 110'. I didn't know there were kbooms out there that could pick that much. What's the out rigger spread? Do you have 4 or 6 outriggers? 
You were talking about watching the gauges? Doesn't your remote have a digital LMAP built into it? Its hard to imagine running a huge knuckleboom with out some sort of computer. 
I am asking all these questions because right now we are planning to buy a 100 ton AT crane. We gave the large kbooms a look but didn't see anything that had the same capacity. 
I talk to mike poor about his large kboom (175ton I believe) and although he loves it, it can't pick nearly what a GMK 4100b can far away. So that means your crane is larger then Mike Poor's? 
Again I apologize if I am talking out of my ass here, I have no experience with kbooms, I know a hell of a lot more about boom trucks, HTCs ,and ATs.
any info would be helpful, just snap a picture of it parked, it will make it easier to visualize


----------



## Kottonwood

AA, I like you, you got balls. I appreciate the fact that at your age you decided to get into one of the hardest career paths I can think of and are actually doing it. You are cracking me up though. Loading those tiny rounds out of the backyard with a guy on the back of the steiner as counterweight. You could have easily moved rounds 3 -5 times that size with the log cart.... just sayin. 

Also I am hoping you didnt get 2 and a half days rate (4-5 grandish for most companies) for that one day tree.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> I was mostly commenting on the capacity of your crane. 10k+ at 110' radius is very impressive. I have no opinion on the different brands of kbooms (I haven't looked at enough yet) just using my conversations with Art as an example.
> Excuse my ignorance of k booms (if I am totally off base here) but I thought EFFER claims to have built the largest truck mounted k boom in the world and looking at its charts it wont pick 10,000 lbs + at 110'. I didn't know there were kbooms out there that could pick that much. What's the out rigger spread? Do you have 4 or 6 outriggers?
> You were talking about watching the gauges? Doesn't your remote have a digital LMAP built into it? Its hard to imagine running a huge knuckleboom with out some sort of computer.
> I am asking all these questions because right now we are planning to buy a 100 ton AT crane. We gave the large kbooms a look but didn't see anything that had the same capacity.
> I talk to mike poor about his large kboom (175ton I believe) and although he loves it, it can't pick nearly what a GMK 4100b can far away. So that means your crane is larger then Mike Poor's? Your not buying any K
> Again I apologize if I am talking out of my ass here, I have no experience with kbooms, I know a hell of a lot more about boom trucks, HTCs ,and ATs.
> any info would be helpful, just snap a picture of it parked, it will make it easier to visualize


your not buying any K booms your on a fishing trip trying to catch a large mouth crappy anyway I doubt even if there was such a machine you couldn't operate it you'd need to hire 3 oilers to watch the gauges so they don't go red , and OD would be having it I mean could you imagine the #### he'd feed that guy he'd quit in an hour LOL


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> your not buying any K booms your on a fishing trip trying to catch a large mouth crappy anyway I doubt even if there was such a machine you couldn't operate it you'd need to hire 3 oilers to watch the gauges so they don't go red , and OD would be having it I mean could you imagine the #### he'd feed that guy he'd quit in an hour LOL




I never said we are buying one. I do want to try one, I have to get a taste off this knuckle boom cool-aid that's flowing out of TB. Art said he wants to bring one up to me to try out, I think similar to the one urban tc has.
I will agree matts capacity claim does sound a little too good to be true, but then again I have no experience with that type of crane.
I would think with a crane with no counterweight to pick that much that far away it need swing out style outriggers and have at least a 40' wide full span spread


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> I never said we are buying one. I do want to try one, I have to get a taste off this knuckle boom cool-aid that's flowing out of TB. Art said he wants to bring one up to me to try out, I think similar to the one urban tc has.
> I will agree matts capacity claim does sound a little too good to be true, but then again I have no experience with that type of crane.
> I would think with a crane with no counterweight to pick that much that far away it need swing out style outriggers and have at least a 40' wide full span spread


I wanna see the thing deflect at that distance I mean mike poors looks like my kids snoopy fishing pole when he hooks a rubber tire LOL and yea the whole outrigger thing I mean you'd need some serious span for that like having an outrigger in another zip code LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> I never said we are buying one. I do want to try one, I have to get a taste off this knuckle boom cool-aid that's flowing out of TB. Art said he wants to bring one up to me to try out, I think similar to the one urban tc has.
> I will agree matts capacity claim does sound a little too good to be true, but then again I have no experience with that type of crane.
> I would think with a crane with no counterweight to pick that much that far away it need swing out style outriggers and have at least a 40' wide full span spread


I wanna see the thing deflect at that distance I mean mike poors looks like my kids snoopy fishing pole when he hooks a rubber tire LOL and yea the whole outrigger thing I mean you'd need some serious span for that like having an outrigger in another zip code LOL


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I wanna see the thing deflect at that distance I mean mike poors looks like my kids snoopy fishing pole when he hooks a rubber tire LOL and yea the whole outrigger thing I mean you'd need some serious span for that like having an outrigger in another zip code LOL





treeclimber101 said:


> I wanna see the thing deflect at that distance I mean mike poors looks like my kids snoopy fishing pole when he hooks a rubber tire LOL and yea the whole outrigger thing I mean you'd need some serious span for that like having an outrigger in another zip code LOL



why are you stuttering?


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> I was mostly commenting on the capacity of your crane. 10k+ at 110' radius is very impressive. I have no opinion on the different brands of kbooms (I haven't looked at enough yet) just using my conversations with Art as an example.
> Excuse my ignorance of k booms (if I am totally off base here) but I thought EFFER claims to have built the largest truck mounted k boom in the world and looking at its charts it wont pick 10,000 lbs + at 110'. I didn't know there were kbooms out there that could pick that much. What's the out rigger spread? Do you have 4 or 6 outriggers?
> You were talking about watching the gauges? Doesn't your remote have a digital LMAP built into it? Its hard to imagine running a huge knuckleboom with out some sort of computer.
> I am asking all these questions because right now we are planning to buy a 100 ton AT crane. We gave the large kbooms a look but didn't see anything that had the same capacity.
> I talk to mike poor about his large kboom (175ton I believe) and although he loves it, it can't pick nearly what a GMK 4100b can far away. So that means your crane is larger then Mike Poor's?
> Again I apologize if I am talking out of my ass here, I have no experience with kbooms, I know a hell of a lot more about boom trucks, HTCs ,and ATs.
> any info would be helpful, just snap a picture of it parked, it will make it easier to visualize



If i remember correctly his is a 1750 and yes it would have a higher capacity cylinder on the bottom boom. not longer tho. effer has built the largest. 165 foot. with all the extra stick it cant do 10k. thiers alot of extra weight thier. im only at 120-125.

for every 6.5 feet you add to a kboom you add like 500 pounds of steel. hydralic cylinder all the hoses and the boom. for 30 foot of boom you looking at 2500-3000 pounds of steel. so that 165 foot model effer has if you shaved it down to 100 it should do it. since you would be loosing 6k of the boom weight. i priced that truck i think it was going for 1.2. to do a similar build

you gotta talk to the engineers at like effer if you decide to go with them. and tell them what you want it to do. then they can tell you if its possible or not. the models they have on their site are not all that your limited to. they can make variations.

when i was in the building process we worked with copma directly to make sure it was possible. the builder would propose the idea to them and they would say if it can be done or will handle that kind of load. they did something extra so that i could use a grapple on mine. they added a sensor that shuts the crane off from applying to much down pressure not just during lifting. so that someone cant bend the boom prying it against the ground.

if you wanted to only lift 200 pounds but needed it done at 200 foot and had the $$ they could get it out that far.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> I never said we are buying one. I do want to try one, I have to get a taste off this knuckle boom cool-aid that's flowing out of TB. Art said he wants to bring one up to me to try out, I think similar to the one urban tc has.
> I will agree matts capacity claim does sound a little too good to be true, but then again I have no experience with that type of crane.
> I would think with a crane with no counterweight to pick that much that far away it need swing out style outriggers and have at least a 40' wide full span spread



Just to make sure where on the same page im not talking about 10k at 100 feet off the ground. if thats what your thinking i appologize. because no it wont do that. im talking pretty close in. when you buy one thier really is no exact load chart because of how many variations the boom can be in. stick crane is just like a protactor used to draw circles kboom is like butting two or three protractors together. thiers alot more thinking involved in how much it can lift where your at. flyjibs have a max compacity usually no matter where your at. mike poors fly jib can handle around 20k from looking at effers website. not sure a what angle or height.

i dont pay to much attention on here and usually only read for about 5 minutes. if you want call 412-720-1434 they can patch you through 24/7 i usually answer it untill around 8 eastern. if they say im busy just tell them i told you to call.


----------



## Mpbowyer

Had a good job today. I need to get better at bidding, I wayy underbid this one. The 31"er had to be plunge-cut. It was my first time falling that way. It had a good 5-degree lean in the way I wanted it to fall, so I just notched, plunged, wedged, and clipped the tensile fibers.

I'll definitely fall trees with plunge cuts from now on, I like the amount of control you have over exactly when you let it go down.


----------



## dbl612

*kbooms*



mattfr12 said:


> Just to make sure where on the same page im not talking about 10k at 100 feet off the ground. if thats what your thinking i appologize. because no it wont do that. im talking pretty close in. when you buy one thier really is no exact load chart because of how many variations the boom can be in. stick crane is just like a protactor used to draw circles kboom is like butting two or three protractors together. thiers alot more thinking involved in how much it can lift where your at. flyjibs have a max compacity usually no matter where your at. mike poors fly jib can handle around 20k from looking at effers website. not sure a what angle or height.
> 
> i dont pay to much attention on here and usually only read for about 5 minutes. if you want call 412-720-1434 they can patch you through 24/7 i usually answer it untill around 8 eastern. if they say im busy just tell them i told you to call.[/QUOTE
> 
> i would love to see a load chart for any kboom brand that can handle 20k on the fly jib. please give this info up, we need to be educated.


----------



## treeclimber101

[video=youtube_share;IcQybHSORic]http://youtu.be/IcQybHSORic[/video] Arbor-X showing tree removals w/ Palfinger Knucklebooms. PK 29002 and PK150002 - YouTube Music implies that were gonna see sumpin big happening LOL


----------



## mattfr12

dbl612 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure where on the same page im not talking about 10k at 100 feet off the ground. if thats what your thinking i appologize. because no it wont do that. im talking pretty close in. when you buy one thier really is no exact load chart because of how many variations the boom can be in. stick crane is just like a protactor used to draw circles kboom is like butting two or three protractors together. thiers alot more thinking involved in how much it can lift where your at. flyjibs have a max compacity usually no matter where your at. mike poors fly jib can handle around 20k from looking at effers website. not sure a what angle or height.
> 
> i dont pay to much attention on here and usually only read for about 5 minutes. if you want call 412-720-1434 they can patch you through 24/7 i usually answer it untill around 8 eastern. if they say im busy just tell them i told you to call.[/QUOTE
> 
> i would love to see a load chart for any kboom brand that can handle 20k on the fly jib. please give this info up, we need to be educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effer 1750 look on their website read a little you'll learn something. not interested in debating what one can or can't do just look for yourself 20k is an understatement. on a 1750.
> 
> At 14 feet you look at a capacity of 63k
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?44jzwx
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

dbl612 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure where on the same page im not talking about 10k at 100 feet off the ground. if thats what your thinking i appologize. because no it wont do that. im talking pretty close in. when you buy one thier really is no exact load chart because of how many variations the boom can be in. stick crane is just like a protactor used to draw circles kboom is like butting two or three protractors together. thiers alot more thinking involved in how much it can lift where your at. flyjibs have a max compacity usually no matter where your at. mike poors fly jib can handle around 20k from looking at effers website. not sure a what angle or height.
> 
> i dont pay to much attention on here and usually only read for about 5 minutes. if you want call 412-720-1434 they can patch you through 24/7 i usually answer it untill around 8 eastern. if they say im busy just tell them i told you to call.[/QUOTE
> 
> i would love to see a load chart for any kboom brand that can handle 20k on the fly jib. please give this info up, we need to be educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since your in need of education if google is to much for you North American Lifting Equipment | EfferUSA: Exclusive Distributor of Effer Cranes in the US its actually more like 24k check the load chart our for yourself. look at the 6+S heavy duty.
> 
> AND that isn't even the biggest
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> I was mostly commenting on the capacity of your crane. 10k+ at 110' radius is very impressive. I have no opinion on the different brands of kbooms (I haven't looked at enough yet) just using my conversations with Art as an example.
> Excuse my ignorance of k booms (if I am totally off base here) but I thought EFFER claims to have built the largest truck mounted k boom in the world and looking at its charts it wont pick 10,000 lbs + at 110'. I didn't know there were kbooms out there that could pick that much. What's the out rigger spread? Do you have 4 or 6 outriggers?
> You were talking about watching the gauges? Doesn't your remote have a digital LMAP built into it? Its hard to imagine running a huge knuckleboom with out some sort of computer.
> I am asking all these questions because right now we are planning to buy a 100 ton AT crane. We gave the large kbooms a look but didn't see anything that had the same capacity.
> I talk to mike poor about his large kboom (175ton I believe) and although he loves it, it can't pick nearly what a GMK 4100b can far away. So that means your crane is larger then Mike Poor's?
> Again I apologize if I am talking out of my ass here, I have no experience with kbooms, I know a hell of a lot more about boom trucks, HTCs ,and ATs.
> any info would be helpful, just snap a picture of it parked, it will make it easier to visualize



I think i can get a load chart for you from copma. i need a fax number or something to send it to. i could probably scan it but my fax machine is always warmed up. its a model with a longer boom on it. at 100 close in its picking right under 8k. at 60 close in its right under 14k with the fly jib on. if you take that thing off its like taking a massive dump and capacity sky rockets. at about a 50 degree from what it looks like to me its at 7430 at right under 60 feet.

60 up and 25 over is at 3000

all the way maxed out at 36 meters horizontal. its at 2335

this info is for a 500


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> I think i can get a load chart for you from copma. i need a fax number or something to send it to. i could probably scan it but my fax machine is always warmed up. its a model with a longer boom on it. at 100 close in its picking right under 8k. at 60 close in its right under 14k with the fly jib on. if you take that thing off its like taking a massive dump and capacity sky rockets. at about a 50 degree from what it looks like to me its at 7430 at right under 60 feet.
> 
> 60 up and 25 over is at 3000
> 
> all the way maxed out at 36 meters horizontal. its at 2335
> 
> this info is for a 500



Thanks for the info, that makes a lot more sense. Typically in the crane world if you talk about a distance and capacity it is load radius. Well maybe just in my world, could be diffrent elsewhere. I can wrap my head around the capacities you just talked about. Still would like to see some pictures, theses cranes are wild looking.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Thanks for the info, that makes a lot more sense. Typically in the crane world if you talk about a distance and capacity it is load radius. Well maybe just in my world, could be diffrent elsewhere. I can wrap my head around the capacities you just talked about. Still would like to see some pictures, theses cranes are wild looking.



Ya i don't think its gonna do what a 60-100 ton grove is. But for what it is its extremely powerful.


----------



## mattfr12

Some updates on bandit the raccoon. After feeding him like a cow for a few days he is super strong and pretty much just follows me around now. I really like the little guy and have been letting him live in a huge box trap in my basement. i gotta get a dog cage for him sooner or later. But i bought a heating pad that stays in their with him to keep him warm. Thing is pretty smart it picked up bottle feeding in one day on synthetic cats milk. Hope fully ill score a few good karma points for saving this little guy from a coyote or fox. 

Imagine if i can train him to set my top rope!! i gotta cut his fudging toe nails tho my arms look like i been walking through jagger bushes for weeks.


----------



## TreeAce

mattfr12 said:


> Some updates on bandit the raccoon. After feeding him like a cow for a few days he is super strong and pretty much just follows me around now. I really like the little guy and have been letting him live in a huge box trap in my basement. i gotta get a dog cage for him sooner or later. But i bought a heating pad that stays in their with him to keep him warm. Thing is pretty smart it picked up bottle feeding in one day on synthetic cats milk. Hope fully ill score a few good karma points for saving this little guy from a coyote or fox.
> 
> Imagine if i can train him to set my top rope!! i gotta cut his fudging toe nails tho my arms look like i been walking through jagger bushes for weeks.



Baby raccoons are pretty cool. I had a few over the years when I was a teenager. You prolly already know this but they get mean as hell come fall time. Although I heard its possible to tame one down enough to keep indefinitely. It requires ALOT of handling between now and fall. I always let mine go by leaving the cage door open. They would hang around for about a week , just show up to eat at night and then they would stop coming at all. I lived out in the country though. That scenario may not be a good idea at all in town.


----------



## sgreanbeans

On another big clearing deal, that grapple made its money this week, saved us SO MUCH TIME. Its nice when you get to tear the crap out of the yard with no remorse! This guy bought a forclosure, the old HO was PO'ed at the mortgage co, so he bailed in the middle of winter, turned off the heat, plugged all the tub's, cranked the water and bailed. Quick way to turn 600 thou to 200 thou. New HO, property investor (owns all the HY-Vee buildings, if ya know what that is) is gutting the place, even the yard, everything goes but 5 smaller trees, 3 ash,2 maples. Broke my 200 again, the damn rubber bushing under the top handle broke on me, and when it did, it came up /away from the saw, it ripped the wires loose :angry2::msp_ohmy::msp_confused::mad2::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dbl612

*kboom charts*



mattfr12 said:


> dbl612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> since your in need of education if google is to much for you North American Lifting Equipment | EfferUSA: Exclusive Distributor of Effer Cranes in the US its actually more like 24k check the load chart our for yourself. look at the 6+S heavy duty.
> 
> AND that isn't even the biggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info link on effer. in reviewing the load chart for the effer 1750, you are correct fly jib capacity is 24,800 @29' radius and [email protected] 79' radius with approx 25' hook height. outrigger spread is approx 34', so you would be 17' away from item you are lifting. impressive specs non the less. all cranes, stick-boom and kboom are rated by weight x distance from center of rotation. kbooms are rated in ton/meters or ft/lbs. enginneering takes into account boom configurations and the chart handles the appropriate deducts. all machines are rated @ a combination of hydraulic capacity,tipping moment,and strength of materials (whichever is lower). and in tree work there are approx 20% deducts for dynamic loading.
> 
> as an appropriate comparison, here are some similar capacities for other cranes, using comparitive parameters of the effer 1750-all at 80' radius (the 1750's max listed)-note this is not a competition just a comparison.
> 
> effer-model 1750-7075# at 80' radius
> 
> national- 45t boom truck- 142' boom, 80'radius, 3850#
> 
> grove- 3055- 60t all terrain-141' main boom,80' radius, 6800#
> 
> grove- 50t hydraulic truck crane- 110' main boom, 80' radius, 6600#
> 
> note- in trying to keep comparison relative, only full-power boom capacities are listed for both straight and kboom.
> when comparing capacity, brand or design is not an issue, only weight and distance from c/l of rotation.
> usable tip height at radius has not entered into this comparison, as the straight boom has the advantage, whereas the kboom
> has the versatility of close-in articulation.
> 
> again matt, thanks for the info link, we all need education every day.
Click to expand...


----------



## derwoodii

Did my tree hugger talk to about 70 cub scout and parents. Its a old chat i give often but tis always fun as I pop quizz them on the Worlds and Australia's biggest oldest tallest trees etc . A fun pieces is when I get one to jump from the top of a tree and 4.85 seconds later he goes splat... From this with an equation we can deduce that the tree was Hyperion the worlds tallest at 115 m high .


Gravity Calculations - Falling Body Equations at gravitycalc.com


----------



## superjunior

On a job yesterday and the custy asks if I know anyone who wants a rock from his front bed. I look and its a huge beautifull granite boulder, about a 4 footer. Saise his landscaper can't move it and it adds nothing to his yard. Um.. sure, I'll take it :msp_smile: Just happened to have the crane with me too and plan on doing a new landscape in my front yard in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Instant Checkmate - The internet's #1 source for Background Checks
> 
> They charge like 60 for 6 months, they will auto renew, sumtin to think about. I had to cancel to get them to stop charging me. It works tho, told me all I needed to know about the peeps I was shekin.
> 
> Thats how I found out a guy who was trying to come around was a convicted BANK ROBBER! Then I ran all the others, holychit. There is some bad people in this business.



Thanks! Good info, man, hard to determine if you have a real match when it comes to latinos:msp_confused: Also reminds me I need to get a record of my own expunged......


----------



## mattfr12

dbl612 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info link on effer. in reviewing the load chart for the effer 1750, you are correct fly jib capacity is 24,800 @29' radius and [email protected] 79' radius with approx 25' hook height. outrigger spread is approx 34', so you would be 17' away from item you are lifting. impressive specs non the less. all cranes, stick-boom and kboom are rated by weight x distance from center of rotation. kbooms are rated in ton/meters or ft/lbs. enginneering takes into account boom configurations and the chart handles the appropriate deducts. all machines are rated @ a combination of hydraulic capacity,tipping moment,and strength of materials (whichever is lower). and in tree work there are approx 20% deducts for dynamic loading.
> 
> as an appropriate comparison, here are some similar capacities for other cranes, using comparitive parameters of the effer 1750-all at 80' radius (the 1750's max listed)-note this is not a competition just a comparison.
> 
> effer-model 1750-7075# at 80' radius
> 
> national- 45t boom truck- 142' boom, 80'radius, 3850#
> 
> grove- 3055- 60t all terrain-141' main boom,80' radius, 6800#
> 
> grove- 50t hydraulic truck crane- 110' main boom, 80' radius, 6600#
> 
> note- in trying to keep comparison relative, only full-power boom capacities are listed for both straight and kboom.
> when comparing capacity, brand or design is not an issue, only weight and distance from c/l of rotation.
> usable tip height at radius has not entered into this comparison, as the straight boom has the advantage, whereas the kboom
> has the versatility of close-in articulation.
> 
> again matt, thanks for the info link, we all need education every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sorry for sounding like a ####. Everywhere i go someones calling me out on compacity tho. I get alot of its not possible. They built 2 kbooms not to long ago for lifting rail cars. i have no idea of the compacity but its over 150k at like 20 feet. they dont even show the models because those where the two and only two built for conrail i do believe.
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

dbl612 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info link on effer. in reviewing the load chart for the effer 1750, you are correct fly jib capacity is 24,800 @29' radius and [email protected] 79' radius with approx 25' hook height. outrigger spread is approx 34', so you would be 17' away from item you are lifting. impressive specs non the less. all cranes, stick-boom and kboom are rated by weight x distance from center of rotation. kbooms are rated in ton/meters or ft/lbs. enginneering takes into account boom configurations and the chart handles the appropriate deducts. all machines are rated @ a combination of hydraulic capacity,tipping moment,and strength of materials (whichever is lower). and in tree work there are approx 20% deducts for dynamic loading.
> 
> as an appropriate comparison, here are some similar capacities for other cranes, using comparitive parameters of the effer 1750-all at 80' radius (the 1750's max listed)-note this is not a competition just a comparison.
> 
> effer-model 1750-7075# at 80' radius
> 
> national- 45t boom truck- 142' boom, 80'radius, 3850#
> 
> grove- 3055- 60t all terrain-141' main boom,80' radius, 6800#
> 
> grove- 50t hydraulic truck crane- 110' main boom, 80' radius, 6600#
> 
> note- in trying to keep comparison relative, only full-power boom capacities are listed for both straight and kboom.
> when comparing capacity, brand or design is not an issue, only weight and distance from c/l of rotation.
> usable tip height at radius has not entered into this comparison, as the straight boom has the advantage, whereas the kboom
> has the versatility of close-in articulation.
> 
> again matt, thanks for the info link, we all need education every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and im not a crane wizz. Only at tree work where i dont normally get to 60-70% of my compacity. the largest pick ive ever taken with a kboom to date was a little under 8k at like 30-40 feet off the ground. the largest lift ive done was 12-14k with a kboom but that was the last trunk section and i was cutting on the ground. i usually dont get to crazy 4-5 thousand pounds is usually in my comfort zone when im up 60-70-80 feet. i usually shoot for half. 10k compacity i go for 6k and leave myself a #### load of leeway.
> 
> I pick some hairy trees tho to where the extra leway is needed. the one we did on wensday was so dead the limbs where breaking on just pretensioning. ive had two staps on a 30 foot limb and it ended up breaking right in the middle giving it a little shock load. wich probably spiked the lets call it 3k piece up to 4 and 5 k.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tree Pig

Work backing up so I was glad to get out and get a good day in today. Bomber and I took down one white oak and a few storm damage limbs in a couple other oaks. Still have a few limbs in one other tree to knock out and drop another smaller oak, but all in all a good day. Though I do have to admit first day of the year working in temps over 80º kind of slowed the pace down today... at least for my old fat ass.


only shots a quick one of getting stuff set up... and yes that is a kitty litter bucket, makes a great FREE rope bag.






Bomber going up for one of the limbs big bastard wedged between two trees (and yes I am referring to the limb not Bomber)





and the remaining two trees for Mon or Tues most likely


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> On another big clearing deal, that grapple made its money this week, saved us SO MUCH TIME. Its nice when you get to tear the crap out of the yard with no remorse! This guy bought a forclosure, the old HO was PO'ed at the mortgage co, so he bailed in the middle of winter, turned off the heat, plugged all the tub's, cranked the water and bailed. Quick way to turn 600 thou to 200 thou. New HO, property investor (owns all the HY-Vee buildings, if ya know what that is) is gutting the place, even the yard, everything goes but 5 smaller trees, 3 ash,2 maples. Broke my 200 again, the damn rubber bushing under the top handle broke on me, and when it did, it came up /away from the saw, it ripped the wires loose :angry2::msp_ohmy::msp_confused::mad2::msp_thumbdn:



where thers a helpfull smile in every isle


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally done with my small clearing job i started last fall. Spread 5 triaxle loads of top soil, seed and 18 bales of straw. I am so glad to be done. I will post a pic later. Customer was doing all the cleanup, so it took a while between each time i went back to make a new mess.


----------



## Sagetown

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally done with my small clearing job i started last fall. Spread 5 triaxle loads of top soil, seed and 18 bales of straw. I am so glad to be done. I will post a pic later. Customer was doing all the cleanup, so it took a while between each time i went back to make a new mess.



Some Reps for job complete.


----------



## no tree to big

yesterday was a hardcore day chipped a badass brush pile maybe 2 yards of chips :msp_ohmy: then to make the day even better I sold a removal of a 6' cotton wood pretty easy job can bomb half of the tree and even better all wood over 3-4" stays and the dude only has a 16" saw hope he has fun cleaning that thing up. he started cutting at the tree but he ran out of ladder(32') after the first two branches and realized it was "out of his league" I love the ambitious HO's. now I just need to wait for the big O to come clear a branch out of the lines looks like then been slaking around town looks like that thing should been trimmed back 10 years ago


----------



## jefflovstrom

My truck needs to retire. Hey Slayer, my Cadillac with a bow tie need a new tranny. I got 252,000 miles on a 2005, 3/4 ton Silverado 4X4, so I guess I am getting a new truck. The owner (great guy!) is gonna sell as is. BTW, very nice truck!
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Had to put my dog down today. RIP Murphy.


----------



## tree md

Sorry to hear that man... Mine is at my feet now... He's getting old. Not looking forward to the day I lose him.


----------



## arborjockey

mattfr12 said:


> dbl612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sorry for sounding like a ####. Everywhere i go someones calling me out on compacity tho. I get alot of its not possible. They built 2 kbooms not to long ago for lifting rail cars. i have no idea of the compacity but its over 150k at like 20 feet. they dont even show the models because those where the two and only two built for conrail i do believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BRAG ABOUT THIS GUY BUT NOW I CAN'T FIND HIM.....
> 
> 5-6 YEARS AGO WHILE SURFING THE WEB I STUMBLED ACROSS A GUY UP IN SEATTLE, I THINK SEATTLE. ANYWAY HE HAD TAKEN A RAILROAD CRANE AND PUT IT ON HIS BIG RIG. THAT SUM *ITCH WOULD REACH OVER A HOUSE, PICK A 60' TREE, AND SET IT ON A FLATBED. AND OFF TO THE NEXT ONE......HAS ANY ONE SEEN THIS FELLA.......I AM A BIG DREAMER MAYBE IT WAS ALL IN MY HEAD?????:hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## arborjockey

zale said:


> had to put my dog down today. Rip murphy.


and the end of the wide world of "extreme precision felling" comes to a close. Rip ol murph


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> My truck needs to retire. Hey Slayer, my Cadillac with a bow tie need a new tranny. I got 252,000 miles on a 2005, 3/4 ton Silverado 4X4, so I guess I am getting a new truck. The owner (great guy!) is gonna sell as is. BTW, very nice truck!
> Jeff



I have a 2004 chevy 6.0 4x4 ext cab long box with 258,000. I had to get the tranny rebuilt last summer. The motor is still strong and hoping to get a couple more years out of her.


----------



## H 2 H

Doing a rewire of the barn so I can have lights and elec in both wood sheds


----------



## arborjockey

Cool then you can have a friend stay over and he can have a light over his cot to.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree md said:


> Sorry to hear that man... Mine is at my feet now... He's getting old. Not looking forward to the day I lose him.



Same here, our rescue mutt is over eleven. We recently had to drop $1100 to get some nine teeth pulled on him, the periodontal disease was causing his liver enzymes to rise. My wife was crying all the way to the vet.

For some reason it will not allow me to upload a pic?? I cropped it down pretty small...


----------



## treeman75

Zale said:


> Had to put my dog down today. RIP Murphy.



Sorry to hear that. My dad had to put his dog down yesterday, he was 11.


----------



## superjunior

Zale said:


> Had to put my dog down today. RIP Murphy.



my condollences man.. not an easy thing..

our dog is 13 now and his time will be coming.. our best friend and only child..wife and I gonna have a hard time with that ..


----------



## arborjockey

superjunior said:


> my condollences man.. not an easy thing..
> 
> our dog is 13 now and his time will be coming.. our best friend and only child..wife and I gonna have a hard time with that ..



My Dad and step mom are in the same boat. She doesn't have any kids but I left a lab\great dane mix there 12 years ago. He sleeps in they're bed and they're not little. If she buys steaks for dinner he gets one. Hell he's 1\2 of what she talks about. She's gunna need to be seriously sedated when that ol pup croaks. He's probably put in 50k riding in my trucks. 

Im not responsible enough to have a dog (travel to much really) But I do miss my old dog. He's in my profile


----------



## sgreanbeans

Zale- Sorry to hear that man, never good, those deals. Like AJ, I dont have a dog,had one and she died, like u, it was very hard for me, been looking for a pup German Shepard for a long time, holding out till I find one, but then I hear this and I become hesitant again, don't wanna go thru that pain again.


----------



## arborjockey

Its painful enough living Iowa.....just kidding beans. Reason I threw in the Iowa is becaus this cowboy usaully hits the hay about 930 and im in Hawaii. What im getting at is its 1130 here and your in iowa so you better be up drinking coffee planning the day. Not on the party seen blowing all that hard earned tree $:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## superjunior

arborjockey said:


> My Dad and step mom are in the same boat. She doesn't have any kids but I left a lab\great dane mix there 12 years ago. He sleeps in they're bed and they're not little. If she buys steaks for dinner he gets one. Hell he's 1\2 of what she talks about. She's gunna need to be seriously sedated when that ol pup croaks. He's probably put in 50k riding in my trucks.
> 
> Im not responsible enough to have a dog (travel to much really) But I do miss my old dog. He's in my profile



nice lookin dog man. wish they could just stay young.


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

Day 1 of a two day job. taking down and cleaning up about a dozen spruce. Half are medium to large, the other half are pretty small. We're using a container for the branches and useless wood and have a guy with a clam picking up the rest for himself. We don't pay the clam guy and he doesn't pay us, but we both benefit. 

And it was stinky hot and the blackflies are out. Bleah! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Zale

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. Murphy was 14 so it was not a surprise. About 2 years ago I got another dog who I called jokingly "back up dog". It really helped my wife deal with the loss. She is already looking online for another rescue to keep "back up dog" company.

Worked all day in the rain. Coffee tastes really good right now.


----------



## deevo

Groundman One said:


> _Today?_
> 
> Day 1 of a two day job. taking down and cleaning up about a dozen spruce. Half are medium to large, the other half are pretty small. We're using a container for the branches and useless wood and have a guy with a clam picking up the rest for himself. We don't pay the clam guy and he doesn't pay us, but we both benefit.
> 
> And it was stinky hot and the blackflies are out. Bleah! :msp_tongue:



Welcome back, long time no post! Yeah they were out in full force here in Ontario as well! I was in your native province last week!


----------



## deevo

Today was a holiday here in Canada "Victoria Day" so just hanged with the family all day in/out of our neighbours pool all day. Got a sweet insurance job for this week, 5 fire damaged mature sugar maples from a fire I was at as a volunteer a week ago, insurance company said they have to be removed (as per the home owners request) was a big shop that was fully involved when we pulled up at 0400 am! Should be a day or 2 job. Get to use our bobcat with the new grapples we just got! No lawn to tear up so we can go crazy with it! Gonna be another good week!


----------



## Groundman One

deevo said:


> Welcome back, long time no post! Yeah they were out in full force here in Ontario as well! I was in your native province last week!



Been busy stinking up the politcal forum of late. Thought I'd come up for air. :msp_thumbup:

We weren't sure if we were going to get busted for working today - meaning the neighbours would come over and tell us the shut the **** up - but we were at end of a dead end so it went well. And we didn't bring the chipper so that made things much quieter.

A couple of years ago on Victoria Day a thwaddle of old ladies showed up where we were cleaning up a downed tree and made it clear that we and our noise were not at all welcome. So we left. Gotta be civil sometimes.


----------



## H 2 H

Man it's a holiday here in the states as while; I decided to take today and tomorrow off


----------



## superjunior

deevo said:


> Today was a holiday here in Canada "Victoria Day" so just hanged with the family all day in/out of our neighbours pool all day. Got a sweet insurance job for this week, 5 fire damaged mature sugar maples from a fire I was at as a volunteer a week ago, insurance company said they have to be removed (as per the home owners request) was a big shop that was fully involved when we pulled up at 0400 am! Should be a day or 2 job. Get to use our bobcat with the new grapples we just got! No lawn to tear up so we can go crazy with it! Gonna be another good week!



We got a job lined up just like that. Guys barn went up with all his equipment in it. Damaged about 12 trees surrounding the building including a few big oaks. We can get the chipper back there and shoot everything into the woods and the wood stays too. I love insurance work


----------



## NCTREE

Had a fun one today not really, more like a pita ash. The trunk growing against the house did a nice droop over the house. Only had one ground guy so I had to take a porty up in the tree with me to help out. Managed to get three of the four trees topped out though, we did pretty good. Going back tomorrow to take the other one down, load up the wood and collect.

View attachment 239012


View attachment 239013


----------



## superjunior

finally got this truck finished and back to work this morning


----------



## superjunior

no more aiming the shoot down or lowering the chipper down on the jack


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Or crouching to pi$$, looks nice with the crane and the 1800 you probably had the original capacity full by 10am
Paul


----------



## Jumper

Planted one of three rows of my garden...today is a Stat Holiday up here (Victoria Day). Got the spuds(Red Pontiac) and 200 onion sets in (Spanish and Red), plus zucchini, spaghetti squash and a type of summer squash called 8 ball. The soil is wicked dry and a clodded up here, so I had to water the other two rows with gallons of water; that plus the rain forecasted for tomorrow will hopefully mean I can work the soil to plant smaller seeds...carrots, swiss chard, herbs, beets, spinich, lettuce plus the beans. Tomato plants will remain indoors another week.....frost a distinct possibilty here in Alberta until 1 June.


----------



## Groundman One

Jumper said:


> ...frost a distinct possibilty here in Alberta until 1 June.



Frost? I was on the verge of barfing from the heat today.

I'm heading your way.


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> finally got this truck finished and back to work this morning



Perfect for little load's! :msp_tongue:
Jeff :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Or crouching to pi$$, looks nice with the crane and the 1800 you probably had the original capacity full by 10am
> Paul



That truck would be full and on the road after 45 minutes if chipping. 
But, If it is part of a fleet of truck's that are used on certain job's, (very nice), .
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> That truck would be full and on the road after 45 minutes if chipping.
> But, If it is part of a fleet of truck's that are used on certain job's, (very nice), .
> Jeff



I'm guessing that truck is probably at least 25 yards, and under CDL (?).. pretty sweet if you ask me!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I'm guessing that truck is probably at least 25 yards, and under CDL (?).. pretty sweet if you ask me!



I am guessing 10, maybe 12 if you get a couple of fatties jumping on it.
But yeah, Like I said, ,,nice truck.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

superjunior said:


> We got a job lined up just like that. Guys barn went up with all his equipment in it. Damaged about 12 trees surrounding the building including a few big oaks. We can get the chipper back there and shoot everything into the woods and the wood stays too. I love insurance work



Yep, this ones going to be good, all wood stays, we are chipping in the woods as well! It's a rural setting. Plus the owner was told any other trees he wants removed he gets! He has unmimited coverage on tree work! I'm liking this job already! Plus have a few island jobs on Thursday, everything stays of course!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I am guessing 10, maybe 12 if you get a couple of fatties jumping on it.
> But yeah, Like I said, ,,nice truck.
> Jeff



Well, if its 14 x 6' tall, it should be about 25 yards.. according to the major manufacturers specs (what I'm going by).

But yeah, a couple of fat guys pouncing the chips down could increase capacity a bit, no doubt! :msp_tongue:


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> I'm guessing that truck is probably at least 25 yards, and under CDL (?).. pretty sweet if you ask me!



under cdl?.. at least that's how it's registered.. :smile2: the original box was an arbortech 12 yard and we added about 20in of steel. I'm guessing 16 -18 yards maybe? I'll have to get in there and measure to get an accurate number


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> under cdl?.. at least that's how it's registered.. :smile2: the original box was an arbortech 12 yard and we added about 20in of steel. I'm guessing 16 -18 yards maybe? I'll have to get in there and measure to get an accurate number



Oh, my bad yo! For some reason, I thought you said it was a 14' body..


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

14' x 8' x 72" =8064 / 324 = 24.88cyrd - L box 
Yea when using the big chippers in Colorado, we filled the 16 ft high tops up pretty quick on crane picks and they were 33 cyrds with no L box, I feel good getting a medium removal in my fuso it holds more but will not pull it actually need to put a shorter real tree box on it have a old Trees Inc. box sitting at my friends with plans on putting it on, planed on putting wheel chir lift pistons on the removable top to rais for side loadin and over loading, but will come back down to fit in alleys, so far just keep the dry box on thereView attachment 239038
View attachment 239039
some times I have to limp to yard to get rid of chipper to get on the hwy, 
Paul

12 ft x 8 x 72 / 324 = 21.3 - about 2-3 yrds for L- box 18.33 edit


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> under cdl?.. at least that's how it's registered.. :smile2: the original box was an arbortech 12 yard and we added about 20in of steel. I'm guessing 16 -18 yards maybe? I'll have to get in there and measure to get an accurate number



where did you get it from? i gotta get something under CDL sooner or later. The biggest problem i run into everyday is CDL drivers. I usually have to move two trucks to a job site.

i checked out your website. get that thing full of info. they are goldmines. We score a lot of jobs because of the site. people go on their and see you tearing down a tree with your crane. or even better a video. and they know you can handle it.

when you do an estimate in your car they have no idea what your gonna show up with sometimes. thats where i tell them to go to the website.


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> under cdl?.. at least that's how it's registered.. :smile2: the original box was an arbortech 12 yard and we added about 20in of steel. I'm guessing 16 -18 yards maybe? I'll have to get in there and measure to get an accurate number



I wonder who will be closer. I still say no more than 12.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

I call 18.3333333 cyrds - loss over first speed bump
Paul


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Crappy day.

Broke down truck first thing, them broken belt. WTF. Now just getting home to start my paperwork. God it is so great to be self employeed.





A couple cool pics.






Two different spieces of oak tree that grew together.


----------



## superjunior

tree MDS said:


> Oh, my bad yo! For some reason, I thought you said it was a 14' body..



it's a 14 ft box, the L shape throws me off. If I had to guess I would say 17 ish.. I'll measure tomorrow and figure it out


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> where did you get it from? i gotta get something under CDL sooner or later. The biggest problem i run into everyday is CDL drivers. I usually have to move two trucks to a job site.
> 
> i checked out your website. get that thing full of info. they are goldmines. We score a lot of jobs because of the site. people go on their and see you tearing down a tree with your crane. or even better a video. and they know you can handle it.
> 
> when you do an estimate in your car they have no idea what your gonna show up with sometimes. thats where i tell them to go to the website.



Bought it from Sagon trucks in Georgia, no rust..

Just started working on the website, I just don't have time.. Might have to hire someone to get it up and running.


----------



## arborjockey

jefflovstrom said:


> I wonder who will be closer. I still say no more than 12.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



They figured in the L shape. Next minus the volume for the rear polesaw box and the fact you don't fill them 100%.......mmmmmm... I gonna guess..........12.5 yds bob......:taped:


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Crappy day.
> 
> Broke down truck first thing, them broken belt. WTF. Now just getting home to start my paperwork. God it is so great to be self employeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple cool pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different spieces of oak tree that grew together.



that poplar growing around the white oak is pretty crazy looking, never seen that before


----------



## sgreanbeans

arborjockey said:


> Its painful enough living Iowa.....just kidding beans. Reason I threw in the Iowa is becaus this cowboy usaully hits the hay about 930 and im in Hawaii. What im getting at is its 1130 here and your in iowa so you better be up drinking coffee planning the day. Not on the party seen blowing all that hard earned tree $:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, yeah, Iowa is pretty brutal! That why I am getting my arse outa here! It like the badlands when it comes to tree services, remember Road Warrior, that what its like here! I have not partied or stayed up past 1030 in a looooooooooooong time. So the coffee is a flowing! Today is weird tho, slept till 5..........strange, normally I have been on here for a hour by then!


----------



## MarquisTree

Trying out a SK650 today with a branch Mananger on it. First tim running a mini


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> finally got this truck finished and back to work this morning


wow a Italian in Ohio whats up you in the witness protection program:hmm3grin2orange: , just kidding the truck looks awesome great work ...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Finished the big and small porta wraps last week, now I got to get em dirty...lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my new helmet today. I think it makes me look fat. What you think?






So i get this email from a lady today via my contact form on my website. Here is what she said. 

"I'd like an estimate on tree trimming and shaping for the crab apple tree (it is huge and needs significant reducing) at the front right of my house as well as trimming the other tree in the front yard. You can just leave an estimate by the front door, as that's most convenient for me. If you need to contact me, I prefer e-mail. Thanks so much!"

I dont know about you guys, but I like to meet with the customer and talk and make sure we are on the same page as to how much is gonna get trimmed and what not. Sounds like this should be a fall / winter job. It seems like more and more people dont even want to have meet with you to go over a job. Everything via email and phone.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

woodsman44 said:


> Finished the big and small porta wraps last week, now I got to get em dirty...lol



Did you paint or powder coat them?


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Finished the big and small porta wraps last week, now I got to get em dirty...lol



Why not just buy a real porty once, and just be done with it?? Seems like that would remove a considerable amount of liability from your company too.. supposing something does ever go wrong.. Just a thought..

Try home brewing!! I hear it makes for a good hobby!! :msp_laugh:


----------



## Pelorus

"I dont know about you guys, but I like to meet with the customer and talk and make sure we are on the same page as to how much is gonna get trimmed and what not"


X2. Deadbeat clients have been the ones I never met in person prior to doing the work.


----------



## Pelorus

"Why not just buy a real porty once, and just be done with it?"

Like the real ones Sherrill has manufactured in China?


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> "Why not just buy a real porty once, and just be done with it?"
> 
> Like the real ones Sherrill has manufactured in China?



Yes!


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 239119
View attachment 239120
View attachment 239121
A few pics of a couple jobs, nothing special. The ash was a real easy one the oak was kinda a PITA it was over both trailers. I did the oak for a couple buddys that refer alot of work to me. It was at their trailer on Lewis&Clark lake about an hour away, they said I can use the trailer some weekend this summer along with their boat.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> Bought it from Sagon trucks in Georgia, no rust..
> 
> Just started working on the website, I just don't have time.. Might have to hire someone to get it up and running.



i hired someone. much much easier.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my new helmet today. I think it makes me look fat. What you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i get this email from a lady today via my contact form on my website. Here is what she said.
> 
> "I'd like an estimate on tree trimming and shaping for the crab apple tree (it is huge and needs significant reducing) at the front right of my house as well as trimming the other tree in the front yard. You can just leave an estimate by the front door, as that's most convenient for me. If you need to contact me, I prefer e-mail. Thanks so much!"
> 
> I dont know about you guys, but I like to meet with the customer and talk and make sure we are on the same page as to how much is gonna get trimmed and what not. Sounds like this should be a fall / winter job. It seems like more and more people dont even want to have meet with you to go over a job. Everything via email and phone.



Oh I didn't know you are supposed to wear it like that? lol! Yeah I get requests off my website like that quite a bit, more less for cottage work, people just tell me which ones, if they like the price, do it, and then pay me. I do like meeting the owners but sometime I don't. I have done a lot like that never meeting them. As long as I get my money I am happy! :msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

Went to start an insurance job I mentioned last night this morning, salvage guys never showed up to remove the remnants of the building! So the insurance guys calling calling calling.....no answer at his shop or cell-----come back at noon, still not there! Wasn't too impressed! Only good thing is they added 7 more trees for removal that had been scorched lightly but is where they are building the new building. 1-2 day jobs going to be a 2-3 now! I didn't complain! 5 of them are 75-80 poplars! It'll be a nice $$$ job!


----------



## mattfr12

Picked up a scale for the cranes on ebay. Price was right so i thought i would give it a try. its supposed to weight 10k.


----------



## mattfr12

Got kind of freaked out in walmart today. When i was checking out the cashier was an older guy with a chrome dome haircut going on. he asks me if i like spongebob. I said sure why not. Then he asks me if i want to here his impressions of patrick and squid ward. why not right? he wasn't half bad at it but still really creepy guy had to be 50. Then he goes i sure hope obama gets back into office. after that i might be staying away from that walmart for a while.:msp_unsure:


----------



## arborjockey

Frontline on pbs just got done watching a documentary on tower clibing fatalities. Crazy stuff. Lots of deaths.:taped:


----------



## bootboy

mattfr12 said:


> Got kind of freaked out in walmart today. When i was checking out the cashier was an older guy with a chrome dome haircut going on. he asks me if i like spongebob. I said sure why not. Then he asks me if i want to here his impressions of patrick and squid ward. why not right? he wasn't half bad at it but still really creepy guy had to be 50. Then he goes i sure hope obama gets back into office. after that i might be staying away from that walmart for a while.:msp_unsure:



That's why I stay away from any Walmart 

Anyway picked up a referral for another GD spruce. Damn. Seems like spruce are the only thing anybody wants removed around here. Huge, over grown, filthy spruce trees next to ugly houses and over fences. After my last one I might consider doing a get-it-on-the-ground only bid. Let the HO haul it. Shee-it...


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Beat down*

We are just about done with the big reno project, man I am beat, sun up to sun down. We still have about 150 stumps to grind, all small, well a couple bigger ones, but nutin major. This guy is dumping some major coin, already has the construction crew there, gutting the inside, all they way to studs, which sucked.........big time, as then we where on top of each other. Made me mad at first, but he is the one of the biggest commercial/private property owner in the state. Owns 100's large scale shopping centers through out the state, some of them are over 50 acres..........so I think it will lead to big things.......or I hope anyway.


----------



## cfield

We had an interesting day we were working up the road from the local highway dept, we knew they were doing some kind of tree work but they were too far to get a good view. It wasnt until we took lunch we saw that they were taking down some big sugar maple with the ladder truck from the fire dept lol. I guess it worked for them but i sure wouldnt wanna do tree work that way.


----------



## Groundman One

Finished our two-day job after two and a half days. 

The bummer is when the guy came today to pick up the container we loaded the wood and branches in, he drove too close to the culvert edge of the driveway on his way out and cracked three-pieces of nice stone (about 24" x 18"x 10" each) that were there. We didn't notice until he left. We called the container company, and I'm sure we can work it out, but in the meantime we have a nice job mucked up by property damage. We'll have to take care of it and recoup from the container company after.

Oh well, hit shmappens. 

Like this, but a deeper ditch and larger stones.


----------



## superjunior

Cracked a nice new concrete driveway today on a job we've been working at this week.. Had the crane truck loaded to the gills with logs, just too much weight. He's a repeat customer and a good guy. Hate to tell him he's s##t out of luck but it clearly states on our contract NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR CRACKED DRIVEWAYS DUE TO HEAVY EQUIPMENT. Not sure what to do here.. Going back over there tomorrow to grind all the stumps and talk with him..


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> Cracked a nice new concrete driveway today on a job we've been working at this week.. Had the crane truck loaded to the gills with logs, just too much weight. He's a repeat customer and a good guy. Hate to tell him he's s##t out of luck but it clearly states on our contract NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR CRACKED DRIVEWAYS DUE TO HEAVY EQUIPMENT. Not sure what to do here.. Going back over there tomorrow to grind all the stumps and talk with him..



Not to argue sj, but let me ask you, 
'it clearly states on our contract NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR CRACKED DRIVEWAYS DUE TO HEAVY EQUIPTMENT. 
Does that give you the right to crack it? I mean, if it was your driveway, would you load the truck to the gills with logs? You admit it was too much weight.
Just wondering, 
Jeff


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*Big Oaks*

Two big oaks down and out. Dead and dry. Shattered to xxll on impact. Raked half the day. Worked the ass of our mini loading the big stuff. Need to find a bigger skid steer or articulated machine. PDL should of had your over to load the big stuff. Maybe nest time. Off for the wkend holiday.


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> Cracked a nice new concrete driveway today on a job we've been working at this week.. Had the crane truck loaded to the gills with logs, just too much weight. He's a repeat customer and a good guy. Hate to tell him he's s##t out of luck but it clearly states on our contract NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR CRACKED DRIVEWAYS DUE TO HEAVY EQUIPMENT. Not sure what to do here.. Going back over there tomorrow to grind all the stumps and talk with him..



Ever have them balk when they see that in your contract?

I need to add that to mine. Never had that problem before because if I have to go big I usually pick from the street but there is always a first.


----------



## Pelorus

tree md said:


> Ever have them balk when they see that in your contract?
> 
> I need to add that to mine.



I dunno if it is a good idea. You see the same thing with some business establishments / restaurants that have signs saying "not responsible for lost / stolen items". Had a lawyer (client) once tell me that such signs really mean didley squat, and are only intended to keep most people from seeking redress.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Ever have them balk when they see that in your contract?



Do they see it or are they made aware of it before, because it seems to me that they intended to not worry about cracking it?
Don't seem right to me. Just because you got a clause don't mean you can do whatever.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Well, Every crane co I have ever signed a contract with has had that clause in their contract so they obviously think it's a good idea.


----------



## Pelorus

I think the intent of the clause is simply to discourage claims. Which is fine, except I don't think it is any bulletproof guarantee or gives any actual legal protection. Be interesting to hear a real lawyer's opinion on this. I find it interesting.


----------



## [email protected]

*Woops...*

My contact says somethingto the effect that due to the heavy equipment involved, property damage may result ...and by undersigning, the client agrees to these terms and conditions...
something like that. Not sure how legal it is?
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## no tree to big

did you ask permission to bring the trucks on the drive? was he given the opportunity to say no? 
in the contract the co I work for uses has a section where the customer initials yes or no to equipment on the drive


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to argue sj, but let me ask you,
> 'it clearly states on our contract NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR CRACKED DRIVEWAYS DUE TO HEAVY EQUIPTMENT.
> Does that give you the right to crack it? I mean, if it was your driveway, would you load the truck to the gills with logs? You admit it was too much weight.
> Just wondering,
> Jeff



well no it doesn't give anyone the "right"... but that is how I bid the job. Was kind of a small land clearing job and that was the most cost effective way to do it. He knew the risks and signed off on it. And no not too much weight for the truck.. That's why I have it on my contracts. There is a risk everytime your pulling heavy equipment on someones property no?


----------



## superjunior

no tree to big said:


> did you ask permission to bring the trucks on the drive? was he given the opportunity to say no?
> in the contract the co I work for uses has a section where the customer initials yes or no to equipment on the drive



Yes, he knew exactly what was going on. We were clearing about an acre of woods in his back yard


----------



## Zale

What would you estimate the cost to repair the driveway?


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Picked up a scale for the cranes on ebay. Price was right so i thought i would give it a try. its supposed to weight 10k.



It would be cool if you could post pics with the actuall weight of each one BUT I would make sure the scale was accurate before anything else. Did you get anything about how to dial it in or test it? I'd like to see you hook that up to a stump.


----------



## superjunior

Zale said:


> What would you estimate the cost to repair the driveway?



Not sure, snapped the corner off the edge of the drive (even after we beefed the crap out of that area with plywood) and another corner was cracked, which I really question.. Parked the truck there in the morning, about 6 feet from that area - empty.. And nothing was near there the rest of the day.. So if we did indeed do both cracks it would be 2 whole blocks.

Actually I think I'm more upset about it then he is. He called me up this morning and said could you guys be a little more carefull, you cracked the drive. Then asked when the stumps were going to be ground out. He is putting up another garage and driveway where we cleared.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> It would be cool if you could post pics with the actuall weight of each one BUT I would make sure the scale was accurate before anything else. Did you get anything about how to dial it in or test it? I'd like to see you hook that up to a stump.



I havent gotten a chance to mess with it yet other than lifting my roof and it seems pretty accurate. you have to send them in for calibration. its supposed to be done after so many service hours.

Ill try and make a point of hooking it up to a stump next time to see the forces applied. it caps out at 10k tho. the winch has a lot more than that in it.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> I havent gotten a chance to mess with it yet other than lifting my roof and it seems pretty accurate. you have to send them in for calibration. its supposed to be done after so many service hours.
> 
> Ill try and make a point of hooking it up to a stump next time to see the forces applied. it caps out at 10k tho. the winch has a lot more than that in it.



I was only half serious about the stump pulling, recoil might damage the scale but it would be interesting. Maybe just a pic or video of stumpin wit da crane. Looking forward to see what ya got with that scale.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I was only half serious about the stump pulling, recoil might damage the scale but it would be interesting. Maybe just a pic or video of stumpin wit da crane. Looking forward to see what ya got with that scale.



its usually not very violent. if it gets to extreme tension i call it off and bring in the grinder. 

Heres a video of it pulling out a cherry stump if you already haven't seen it. it has impressed me I'm sure their are but it hasn't met a pine stump it couldn't pluck yet. a lot of it has to do with leverage on a say 40 inch pine ill leave a 12 foot trunk to pull on. 

has been pretty sweet to get the normal grinding charge and not having to bring out a grinder one strap and about 5 minutes its all over.

Stump Removal - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12

One of my guys snapped a picture of this because he thought it looked like a giant foot.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I was only half serious about the stump pulling, recoil might damage the scale but it would be interesting. Maybe just a pic or video of stumpin wit da crane. Looking forward to see what ya got with that scale.



But i will stress pulling stumps with machinery is limited. its not gonna do a giant oak or something of that species or similar. 

you will get killed trying if that hook comes flying back with 20k of force on it, it would be like an ICBM


----------



## treemandan

Ahh you boys with yer cranes and big trucks and always toutin bout it, you ain't gonna go where I go and if ya did you'd be crying. Anybody be crying, hills is tough.

The last time i was here I backed in with the dump in 4lo with the hubs unlocked. I made it up but had problems when the tires got a little wet.









then cocked the chipper in and pulled it in with the Dingo.


This time I just hooked the chipper up to my F150 and took the hill head on. I really wasn't surprised to find that it ran out of steam 2/3 the way up. It was Ok, I shifted into 4lo and the hubs locked without exploding so i was able to keep on up and going through. Motor would have but the rest wouldn't, no gear. I just ran some lilies over and once its up there I can jockey it around with the mini and blow chips anywhere. Bamboo is great to blow into.


----------



## mattfr12

we work for a different variety of customers tho. i do have some smaller rigs. but for the next few months my hands are tied up by the railroad. we have so much chipping to do we paid another tree company out in ohio to bring their semi in with the walking floor trailer.

if you go on tree trader theirs a bandit 1900 whole tree chipper its still listed but marked sold. we just picked it up for this job that mofo is bad Azz. we will probably sell it once we are done. 9x out of 10 its to big.


----------



## mattfr12

My main goal right now tho is to beef this raccoon up enough so he can carry a throw ball line up into trees for me. i wont have to carry the big shot anymore. he's checkin out arborist site with me now. i tell you at around 9:30 this little thing goes buck wild and starts eating my house. i gotta get him a little harness and get him pulling a little tire around like rocky, so he can do a few 80 ft climbs a day.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

*Financing used chipper + or -*

I have been fighting my chuck and duck chipper and have been trying to save for a nicer used chipper but every time I turn around somthing comes up and I seem to stay around 4-5k .
I posted this in heavy equip but thought I would put a link here takes a long time to get a response down there some times I got approved and now walking the floor over the decision, also what is my 1600 chipper worth? I paid 5300 back in 05 had a rebuilt 300 ford and new clutch, just changed the knives, and have a dull set, and one more sharp set, has a winch on toung to load logs and a aluminamn saw box on toung too.It is ugly but runs good and beats trailering brush 3:1. and its simple,
View attachment 239278


http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/200953.htm#post3670167

Thanks Paul


----------



## deevo

This weeks been insane! Got another fire related insurance on on top of the one we are doing right now.....they want it done by tomorrow. So I have to split our crew up this morning to tackle that one, and then get back to the one we are on. Supposed to rain tomorrow too! Oh well, dealing with charred wood makes us look like miners by then end of the day! Managed to get one of 2 underbody boxes on my chip truck last night, they look sweet! Got a 3'er for the drivers side and a 4'er for the passenger side. Have a safe one everybody:msp_thumbup:


----------



## superjunior

Zale said:


> What would you estimate the cost to repair the driveway?



About a half day of tree work at my buddies house who's a concrete guy. Had him come over there today and have a look. Gonna trade some work for work, and he's getting more work from my customer too.

I figure I'll just bite the bullet and make it right rather then claim it on my insurance or drag it to court and lose a good customer.


----------



## tree md

Phone has been ringing off the hook today. All my help is going out of town for the weekend. I would like to work but can't blame anyone for wanting to do their thing on Memorial Day. Gonna try to get a bunch of crap done in a half a day tomorrow. I got an emergency call to go look at first thing in the morning. Pecan with a split trunk. Gonna bring a come along and secure it if I need to until next week. Got a decent prune job to do and two more to go look at after I cut my guys loose. 

No plans for the weekend really. Gonna do some work on my Cadillac.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I hate to write guy's up for their screw-up's, but I have to, and writing them up actually make's them better. I gave a written warning to one of my guy's for not having the out-rigger pad under the out-rigger on the side that was on the street. Yeah, he said he did not think it a big deal being on the street. I reminded him that kind of attitude is what cause's the mind-set that make's you feel it is OK in your mind. So then you probably forgot to put the pad on the other side and now what what do you say. This is 1 week after I wrote him up after this. 
View attachment 239327

I hate it when I have to try to not make them feel bad, but Damn, I bought nice pad's and if you don't use them everytime the out-rigger's are out, I will write you up!
Jeff


----------



## husabud

Wow Jeff! After seeing that I'd write theBastid up too. Heres your choice put the damn pad down or pay to fix the cement. It is your choice.


----------



## tree md

Tell him we are in the tree business, not the concrete business...


----------



## jefflovstrom

husabud said:


> Wow Jeff! After seeing that I'd write theBastid up too. Heres your choice put the damn pad down or pay to fix the cement. It is your choice.



He is a good guy, just need a lesson. I think he got it. BTW, in California, you can not make an employee to pay damage's. Just saying.
Jeff


----------



## husabud

Same here as far as I know. But you can make them fell like a POS. If more people took responsibility for their actions, we wouldn't be in the mess we're in, oops wrong thread. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

husabud said:


> Same here as far as I know. But you can make them fell like a POS. If more people took responsibility for their actions, we wouldn't be in the mess we're in, oops wrong thread. :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't think I did not get that, you know I did--good one! (invisible de-rail), :msp_smile:
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't think I did not get that, you know I did--good one! (invisible de-rail), :msp_smile:
> Jeff



did he really set his outrigger up on the edge of that driveway like that? even with a good pad i think thats kind of risky. i would encourage them to move in or out more. anywhere their is a joint or a stress cut for concrete their is a better chance of breaking.

i have had some massive cranes on driveways. and if you distribute the weight right its not an issue. i got a set of scales off of ebay. so i can weigh my trucks on each tire. the bigger truck (Tandem) actually puts down less pressure with a full load per tire.

when i do crane picking out of a driveway i put down 3-4 8 foot sheets off plywood. then two 3 foot synthetic pads layer out side by side and then a home made wooden pad.

I've put my scale under this and it drastically reduces the pressure. just food for thought. if the right precautions are taken it should be next to impossible to crack the concrete. (within reason)

examples: old already cracked. or improperly installed. they use a wire mesh now that in my mind is no where near as strong as good old fashioned rebar.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Tell him we are in the tree business, not the concrete business...



Ya that just sucks its like giving away a free tree job after something like that.


----------



## tree md

I put an 80 ton in a driveway last Summer. They used a bunch of cribbing and it came off like a champ. Did some massive picks too. Lifted about 30' of a 3' Oak and nearly the same sized pine that was stacked on top of each other through a roof. Lifted both trunks separately off of the house. I was sweating it but no cracks TG.


----------



## mattfr12

Got a sweet pine to do in the AM that was put as a dangerous tree by the township. About 65-70 tall. when i was checking it out i wish i wouldn't have pulled so much out with my hand now lol.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> I put an 80 ton in a driveway last Summer. They used a bunch of cribbing and it came off like a champ. Did some massive picks too. Lifted about 30' of a 3' Oak and nearly the same sized pine that was stacked on top of each other through a roof. Lifted both trunks separately off of the house. I was sweating it but no cracks TG.




i don't doubt it. 80t is getting up their in weight. but with the right precautions you can spread out the PSI. a monster rig like that a lot of times has enough tires that its putting down similar pressure as a single axle.

the outriggers are the only downfall where you get a lot of pressure built up in one spot. I've gone as far as using 5 foot 6x6's built up like a log cabin i guess is the best way to describe it.

if i took my single axle boom in a driveway and stuck 7 ton off the side of it with a weak pad or no pad it would bust a 5-6 inch slab in a second.

im gonna be screwing with the trucks on memorial day. all the family comes over and wants to go for rides. so ill try and get some pictures of the weight without and with the pad setup i use. its drastically different.

i bought the scales off ebay a few years ago because i was really worried about being overweight. up here i run a lot of highway and am really afraid of getting the hammer on being overloaded. my smaller bucket is under cdl and is super easy to overload.

i personally would never buy another under CDL bucket you can only fill it about half way up and still be legal. with a load of just maple chips i weighed in at 29k which is 4k over. load of oak or similar is really easy to get over 30k.

it has an 11 foot box on it also.


----------



## Toddppm

mattfr12 said:


> im gonna be screwing with the trucks on memorial day. all the family comes over and wants to go for rides. .



Redneck Swing gone wronge. - YouTube Something like this with the crane?  Would be awesome, just wait till the end of the video and be careful..


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent the last 2 days on 2 big sugar maples. Brushed them out from the bucket and left 60 foot spars on the first day. Left the ropes in them over night and Murphed them down yesterday morning. Spent the whole day stumping and cutting the wood up for the HO. He's got an outdoor burner. And now has a helluvalot of wood to feed it. My poor 630B took some serious abuse yesterday. The machine is slow, but it gets it done. Of all the equipment we own, this one has had the least issues, it just takes a beating. It doesn't owe us a damn thing.


----------



## Blakesmaster

And now my favorite weekend of the year gets under way. Gotta load the yota up with a few saws and lots of climbing gear, wraptor, GRCS, etc., and of course 2 kegs of beer. Heading down to some friends house for the weekend. Big party, horseshoes, beer, steaks, off roading, bonfire, and just a good time. Probably try to set up a zip line or rope swing tomorrow morning. And best of all, no cell phone service! Can't wait.


----------



## Tree Pig

happened on this yesterday. Utility company having to rerun all the underground wires from the city guys planting new trees downtown. Apparently they augured all the holes. On this one the sucked up about 40 feet of underground wire and just tossed it under the root ball. They were nice enough to cut the basket on the top 6 inches of the root ball. As you can see they left the rest of the basket and burlap on the ball.


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great today. After a late start I picked up my friend's trailer from the welding shop. Got big compliments on the truck there, and at the fueling station up the road, along with at the auto parts store. Did manage to get a scratch on the back though... oh well, it can't be perfect forever. Got googlie eyes from a couple other tree guys driving around. Chipped a pile of brush for the people who own this satelite location that I sometimes use. Also looked at a job this evening... pruning busted branches from 3 white oaks, and remove 1 norway maple. I was the third quote, as her first guy moved away due to a family emergency, and the second never showed up. I told her $1800 figuring a quick close at a reasonable rate... my jaw hit the ground when she said the second guy told her $550. Her original guy would have been somewhere around my number or slightly higher.


----------



## Tree Pig

Started the Memorial Day weekend off today by placing a flag on my grandfathers grave. He died before I was born so I do not know a real lot about him. But I do know he was Irish, he liked to drink and he was in the Army during WW1 so all around I think we could have had a good time hanging out together.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*My stihl dealer told me yesturday that they are coming back out with screw on caps. He said the new stuff is starting to ship with the new caps.*


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> *My stihl dealer told me yesturday that they are coming back out with screw on caps. He said the new stuff is starting to ship with the new caps.*








and for 101 because he likes that stuff


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> and for 101 because he likes that stuff



I am so content right now with life , that even a picture of a fat chick vibrating can't even wreck my vibe , but anyway happy Memorial Day all .. I am off to cook something that was laying in the mud a few weeks ago LOL ....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got time to post some pics. 

Here is a before and after for my little land clear job I just finished up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Some pics from a walnut take down I did last wednesday. It had been topped about 15 years ago.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

One last pic. It is of a locust log I cut last Aug that is sitting around my yard. It has sprouted a branch.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally got time to post some pics.
> 
> Here is a before and after for my little land clear job I just finished up.



Cuttin high and rippin stumps?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Cuttin high and rippin stumps?



When i started, he was talking about building a garage, and was gonna have the guy digging the footers dig out the stumps. I ended up cutting them lower and grinding them.


----------



## treeman82

Today worked out alright. Picked up my extra climber at 7:30, met with the groundie at 8:00. Stopped for breakfast and lunch at this deli located in a small shopping center. All the spots were taken except for right in front of this one rental store. So I parked right in front of the rental place and we went into the deli. Rental guy comes in, says I like your truck, so you can leave it there, but next time park in one of my other spots. We got to the job at about 8:30 and got to work. Got the 6 trees pruned by 4:30, got the money and got out. It was VERY humid today, and somewhere around 85*. About 15 min after we got out of the job it started to POUR. Luckily everything was put away and we were on our way home.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally got time to post some pics.
> 
> Here is a before and after for my little land clear job I just finished up.



Nice! Looks really good man! We just finished one of those, I don't go as far as u with the grading and seeding. I have a buddy that does that, so I send that to him, he has all the grading gear like you. Need to get tracks for my machine, freakin expensive to buy new, keep looking for used. We didnt get to rip stumps, had to grind them all and that sucked. It is real dry here and the yard had very little turf, then the wind was kicking up the dust horribly bad. I looked like I had spent the year in Jamaica tanning when we were done, to bad the tan washed off with the hose! 

What kind of grapple is that, mine is a Bradco/FFC


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thanks, it was alot of work. I ended up grinding the stumps.

The grapple is a fabtech. It is a light duty grapple, basically junk. It has no greese fittings or anyway to lube the moving parts. Mine is starting to oval the holes at the grapple arm pins. I have picked up some pretty big stuff with it, alot of stuff i thought would snap it in a half, but it held up for the most part. I had to do a couple repairs/ reinforcements to it to beef it up over the years. I actually ripped off one of the grapple arms one time. Good thing is i only paid $1000 for it, and I can weld and fabricate, so it works pretty good for me. I have gone threw 2 hose sets for it from the loader to the grapple, and countless line repairs. I went to a tractor trailer shop and bought one of there springs to hold the trailer hoses up, and attached it to my hoses then to the loader, and that has seem to cure my problem for the most part.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cool, mine is pretty beefy, has all the bells and whistles. I "trained" my lines when I first got it with zip ties. I bent them to how I wanted them to lay, then zipped them in place and let it sit for a few days, took them off and they stayed, so so far so good. I had a brush grapple before this one, swear I would replace a line every month. Finally had to break down and buy bigger beefier lines for it, but that thing sucked in general.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thanks, it was alot of work. I ended up grinding the stumps.
> 
> The grapple is a fabtech. It is a light duty grapple, basically junk. It has no greese fittings or anyway to lube the moving parts. Mine is starting to oval the holes at the grapple arm pins. I have picked up some pretty big stuff with it, alot of stuff i thought would snap it in a half, but it held up for the most part. I had to do a couple repairs/ reinforcements to it to beef it up over the years. I actually ripped off one of the grapple arms one time. Good thing is i only paid $1000 for it, and I can weld and fabricate, so it works pretty good for me. I have gone threw 2 hose sets for it from the loader to the grapple, and countless line repairs. I went to a tractor trailer shop and bought one of there springs to hold the trailer hoses up, and attached it to my hoses then to the loader, and that has seem to cure my problem for the most part.



did you grind all those stumps with your 1625?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> did you grind all those stumps with your 1625?



Yeah. It took about 10-12 hours. There was alot of rocks grown into the stumps.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah. It took about 10-12 hours. There was alot of rocks grown into the stumps.



man that had to be brutal.. We just did about an acre of clearing a wooded lot. Lots of stumps and lots of rocks..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> man that had to be brutal.. We just did about an acre of clearing a wooded lot. Lots of stumps and lots of rocks..



I did it over 3 evenings. I can only take 3-4 hrs of grinding at a time. The first evening, my final drive belt broke so that cost me $300 and a couple days to get a new one in.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I did it over 3 evenings. I can only take 3-4 hrs of grinding at a time. The first evening, my final drive belt broke so that cost me $300 and a couple days to get a new one in.



ouch.. yeah that kind of grinding can break man and machine.. I had a 1635 and 1672 on my gig and it took us about a half day of screaching belts and dulling teath..


----------



## Zale

Watched Rolling Thunder ride by us this morning. Pretty cool.


----------



## Groundman One

It's Sunday.

I ain't dune nutin'.

An' I'm dune it well.


----------



## arborjockey

Some huge Samoans are doing some land clearing for a beach parking lot by my house. My boss isn't going to pay for my stolen gear and he's fighting my wormans comp case. So I just kept showing up tell they said they'd pay me.. I hooked the samoan brothers up with my log buyer and just started cutting. Then they told all the mexicans to leave. Sweet deal for me. 5 more acres to go. County work so its a cake walk. All the crap I talked about big guys (200lb +) not being able to get anything done after 3 o' clock has come to a head. These 400 lb'ers bust it tell 7:30. Well in a air conditioned cab. No body keeps up with me on the ground. If you do your on drugs and not gunna last. Wish I could show pics. Nothing like surfing after work....across the street.


----------



## treeclimber101

Jumped on my wifes bar hopper and went a 2 hour ride to the liquor store , it was hot as hell found a few shady roads to cruise and had a decent ride , got home and now I am gonna make something on the grill and drink for a few hours , I burned a tank of gas but what's nice is she's a cheap date only 13 bucks of 93 to fill er back up .... Nice ..... And the best part is everyones swimming and drinking and didn't even notice how long I was gone for , I think I am gonna go fishing early tomorrow morning and make it an official redneck weekend LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Caught this big fella in my pond today.


----------



## tree md

Ha, that's kind of weird... I just took this pic outside about a half hour ago:

Peek-a-boo


----------



## arborjockey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Caught this big fella in my pond today.


 

SQUEEZE that toad any harder and he's gunna otstir: out his mouth


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Ha, that's kind of weird... I just took this pic outside about a half hour ago:
> 
> Peek-a-boo



is that a box turtle?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> is that a box turtle?



Sure looks like it.


----------



## superjunior

Here's Alfredo, my tortoise


----------



## superjunior

eating my dog's food, such a pig..


----------



## tree md

superjunior said:


> is that a box turtle?



I have no clue. I just saw him in the drive and took his picture. 

We had a story on our news here about a month back of a guy who had carved his son's initials on a turtle they caught on their family farm 47 years ago. The same turtle showed up on the farm again this year, 47 years later. His son's initials were still on the turtle's shell.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a tortoise.
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tortise by my grandmas house in florida


----------



## Blakesmaster

The ####? :msp_unsure: I disappear for a day and it's all turtle hugs and frog kisses up in this joint?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I got a call about 7:30pm tonight about an ash on a roof, it was broke off about 25 feet up. I had to call a crane in, just got finished. It wasn't much fun but it's down safe.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Oh yeah, it was over a propane tank and the fire company wanted it down tonight.


----------



## mikewhite85

Church today. Back to work tomorrow! Some palm stumps and staking to do, then possibly buying this:

View attachment 239709


We'll see. 4500 for a '96 diesel f350. 200k miles- gonna use the mileage as a bargaining chip. We'll see. The 7.3's last a long time. Wish it was not auto tranny though. Will use it primarily for stumping.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Church today. Back to work tomorrow! Some palm stumps and staking to do, then possibly buying this:
> 
> View attachment 239709
> 
> 
> We'll see. 4500 for a '96 diesel f350. 200k miles- gonna use the mileage as a bargaining chip. We'll see. The 7.3's last a long time. Wish it was not auto tranny though. Will use it primarily for stumping.



What, you got a horse show coming up or something?


----------



## arborjockey

Mike Cantolina said:


> Oh yeah, it was over a propane tank and the fire company wanted it down tonight.



Sounds like hazard pay.....the high end of hazard pay at that. :msp_razz:

@ Mikewhite
$4,500 for a 98' with 200k sounds ok but what kind of stump grinder did you say it came with? It did come with the stump grinder for that price right? :confused2:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

arborjockey said:


> Sounds like hazard pay.....the high end of hazard pay at that. :msp_razz:
> 
> @ Mikewhite
> $4,500 for a 98' with 200k sounds ok but what kind of stump grinder did you say it came with? It did come with the stump grinder for that price right? :confused2:



Used trucks around here are priced through the roof. I ended up buying a new truck verse a used one with 77,000 miles and 5 years old. I only paid $9,000 out the door more for the new one, and the financing was better, so the monthly payment was less in the end.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to my boys graduation yesterday. During the Valedictorian's speech, someone pulled the fire alarm, LOL. F'ing kids!, it was classic.


----------



## superjunior

An equipment dealer down the street gave me a dolmar 5105 to demo for a week. Seams kinda heavy for its size but it sure looks and feels like its built like a tank. Looking forward to trying it this week. Any you guys run dolmar?


----------



## tree md

mikewhite85 said:


> Church today. Back to work tomorrow! Some palm stumps and staking to do, then possibly buying this:
> 
> View attachment 239709
> 
> 
> We'll see. 4500 for a '96 diesel f350. 200k miles- gonna use the mileage as a bargaining chip. We'll see. The 7.3's last a long time. Wish it was not auto tranny though. Will use it primarily for stumping.



That would be a good price for that one here. 200K is not really that high of miles for a diesel. That truck would be going for at least 6 G's here. A comparable year and model Dodge with the Cummins would be going for around 10K. Believe me, I know, I have been shopping for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Toddppm

Mike Cantolina said:


> I got a call about 7:30pm tonight about an ash on a roof, it was broke off about 25 feet up. I had to call a crane in, just got finished. It wasn't much fun but it's down safe.



Don't think I would have made that job, I'm not going out if I been drinking

Got a call from a long time customer Friday at noon, big tree fell in yard. My first question was can it wait till next week! I ended up going to look and gave a price, would have rather waited as I know the doorknockers are always out in this hood and will probably price it low but I had to risk it. Might go to show up and it will be done but oh well, got the OK to do some more work they can't do too.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Toddppm said:


> Don't think I would have made that job, I'm not going out if I been drinking
> 
> Got a call from a long time customer Friday at noon, big tree fell in yard. My first question was can it wait till next week! I ended up going to look and gave a price, would have rather waited as I know the doorknockers are always out in this hood and will probably price it low but I had to risk it. Might go to show up and it will be done but oh well, got the OK to do some more work they can't do too.



What a coincidence, I had a different crane op because my usual was "out of commission" lol. Also, the local crack head showed up and was going to "just climb it". Luckily the homeowner had a bad feeling about him.


----------



## tree md

Just got a call this morning to verify my insurance on a crane job I bid last week. Huge Pecan over two houses that is compromised with a split going down the trunk nearly to the ground. Good thing is it is easy access right in the front. I'll be able to use the little crane if he decides to go with me.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Went to my boys graduation yesterday. During the Valedictorian's speech, someone pulled the fire alarm, LOL. F'ing kids!, it was classic.



The day I was getting married a little kid pulled the fire alarm. I was a little nervous and the thought of the wedding being postponed made me feel a little better. Then I found out about the little kid and the nearvousness came back. We have been married going on 9 years and I look back on that day and wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## mikewhite85

arborjockey said:


> Sounds like hazard pay.....the high end of hazard pay at that. :msp_razz:
> 
> @ Mikewhite
> $4,500 for a 98' with 200k sounds ok but what kind of stump grinder did you say it came with? It did come with the stump grinder for that price right? :confused2:




Does not come with a stumper. I have a 252 and alpine magnum. Blue book is around 6g's. Trucks are a little more expensive around here, especially diesels- they also take a much longer time to rust as there is no snow or salted roads in LA. 

It seems to be a decent deal- I will bargain a little bit though. I would get a much newer one but I am not in tree work for the long term.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Does not come with a stumper. I have a 252 and alpine magnum. Blue book is around 6g's. Trucks are a little more expensive around here, especially diesels- they also take a much longer time to rust as there is no snow or salted roads in LA.
> 
> It seems to be a decent deal- I will bargain a little bit though. I would get a much newer one but I am not in tree work for the long term.



What do you mean "not in tree work for the long term"? You found a way out?? Please share!!


----------



## no tree to big

superjunior said:


> An equipment dealer down the street gave me a dolmar 5105 to demo for a week. Seams kinda heavy for its size but it sure looks and feels like its built like a tank. Looking forward to trying it this week. Any you guys run dolmar?



we have had one of those out with us for a couple weeks now I don't like it, doesn't seem to cut as fast as a 260/261. It doesnt seem like the av mounts are going to last, going off memory here... springs seem a little long, a lot of movement. I didn't notice the weight because I was running a 660 on the ground w/ a 32" bar for the longest time so anything was lighter. that reminds me I need to get the shop to fix my dolmar 7900. now that's a beast of a ground saw w/ 20" bar, makes short work of big ole crane picks.


----------



## Toddppm

Just got a call from Fallen Oak Dr., somehow I don't think its an emergencyuttahere2:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I didn't get many pics but here are a some:


----------



## superjunior

Back to the grind in the mornin.. Hope everyone had a good memorial day weekend 

And to those who have served past, present and future. Thank you and God bless!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tomorrow is another day!
Jeff
View attachment 239796


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> That would be a good price for that one here. 200K is not really that high of miles for a diesel. That truck would be going for at least 6 G's here. A comparable year and model Dodge with the Cummins would be going for around 10K. Believe me, I know, I have been shopping for the past couple of weeks.



200k isn't really high but this no low sulfur fuel seems to be taking a toll on them. I've been spending a good bit of money in additives for them. the guys that haul chips for us to the paper mill have been saying they can't get 500k out of their engines anymore. their down to 350k in between rebuilds on some of the smaller diesels like the C-9's. if you gonna by a used truck and that year the 12v cummins is unbeatable. the 7.3 will last you a lifetime tho also. it was the only good diesel ford ever put out in my opinion. the 6.0 is el junk0, and I'm not one to call my own stuff junk we have had 2 6.0's and both where not worth having. i had to take a huge loss on the sale of those trucks with less than 20k miles on them.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> What do you mean "not in tree work for the long term"? You found a way out?? Please share!!



haha, I love tree work and am not sure if I can ever fully give it up.

But right now I am about to start my 5th year of seminary studying to be a pastor. When I was a freshman in college God totally changed my life and Jesus saved me from the penalty of sin. Since then he has given me the desire to become a pastor. 

When I moved to LA to go to seminary I was hoping to support myself (and soon thereafter my wonderful bride  ) with either tree work or construction, both of which I had done in the past. When I could not find a job I decided to start my own company.

All that to say I do not want to purchase new or slightly used equipment because I will not be able to use it for more than a couple years. (I have a 23 year old dump truck and 13 year old chipper!) I will finish seminary next spring and will start looking for pastoral jobs soon thereafter. Nevertheless, I might still hang on to my equipment, drop worker's comp, and do small side jobs by myself, especially stump grinding (Pastors do not make much!). Or I might do some contract climbing. We'll see. 

Also, I bought that 1 ton :msp_smile: Ended up paying 4200. It's SWEET.


----------



## sgreanbeans

We had a big storm last night, guess we had a 70mph, according to the news anyway. I was outside at our cookout, didnt seem that bad, but its all over the news, they already called me, wanting to film some action. Hope I don't get too many calls, SO behind on contracts. All the hacks will be out, knocking on doors, offering the deal of the century. Customer I was heading to today, already called and had "trees down everywhere, so when ya get here,have fun and take out the big elm, It looks horrible now and we want it gone, I know your going to be busy, so get here when ya can, we are ok, see ya when we do" 
All boys are under one roof, wife is happy, all is right with the world.........at the moment.


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> We had a big storm last night, guess we had a 70mph, according to the news anyway. I was outside at our cookout, didnt seem that bad, but its all over the news, they already called me, wanting to film some action. Hope I don't get too many calls, SO behind on contracts. All the hacks will be out, knocking on doors, offering the deal of the century. Customer I was heading to today, already called and had "trees down everywhere, so when ya get here,have fun and take out the big elm, It looks horrible now and we want it gone, I know your going to be busy, so get here when ya can, we are ok, see ya when we do"
> All boys are under one roof, wife is happy, all is right with the world.........at the moment.



Yeah we had severe thunderstorm warnings here last night....not a drop of rain. Good though, starting another fire related insurance job today and hoping to get it done in 2 days.


----------



## tree md

mikewhite85 said:


> haha, I love tree work and am not sure if I can ever fully give it up.
> 
> But right now I am about to start my 5th year of seminary studying to be a pastor. When I was a freshman in college God totally changed my life and Jesus saved me from the penalty of sin. Since then he has given me the desire to become a pastor.
> 
> When I moved to LA to go to seminary I was hoping to support myself (and soon thereafter my wonderful bride  ) with either tree work or construction, both of which I had done in the past. When I could not find a job I decided to start my own company.
> 
> All that to say I do not want to purchase new or slightly used equipment because I will not be able to use it for more than a couple years. (I have a 23 year old dump truck and 13 year old chipper!) I will finish seminary next spring and will start looking for pastoral jobs soon thereafter. Nevertheless, I might still hang on to my equipment, drop worker's comp, and do small side jobs by myself, especially stump grinding (Pastors do not make much!). Or I might do some contract climbing. We'll see.
> 
> Also, I bought that 1 ton :msp_smile: Ended up paying 4200. It's SWEET.



I thought you might have been discovered by some big Hollywood movie guy or something and was headed for the big screen. 

Congrats on the truck. Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## treeman82

One of my best friends tows a float every year for one of the local clubs in the Memorial Day Parade in his town. This year I suggested that we take my truck, because it's shiny and new. Here's a pic that he got before we got out into the procession. I didn't want to drive with young kids on the back, but had a good time just being along for the ride.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to look at a tree removal to quote today, and on my way home seen a old pickup for sale. Its a 1958 dodge 100 with a international diesel engine. They want $2,200 for it. I would love to take a old truck like this and tub it out, chop the roof, and oh yeah put a big mofo engine in it.


----------



## superjunior

no tree to big said:


> we have had one of those out with us for a couple weeks now I don't like it, doesn't seem to cut as fast as a 260/261. It doesnt seem like the av mounts are going to last, going off memory here... springs seem a little long, a lot of movement. I didn't notice the weight because I was running a 660 on the ground w/ a 32" bar for the longest time so anything was lighter. that reminds me I need to get the shop to fix my dolmar 7900. now that's a beast of a ground saw w/ 20" bar, makes short work of big ole crane picks.



ran that 5105 today and I agree. It did seem like a nice solid saw but I just couldn't get used to the feel. doesn't cut as fast as a 260 even with a smaller bar


----------



## no tree to big

superjunior said:


> ran that 5105 today and I agree. It did seem like a nice solid saw but I just couldn't get used to the feel. doesn't cut as fast as a 260 even with a smaller bar



first day we had it the guy who went up in the bucket grabbed it "no I get the new saw your just gonna break it" it went up for one tree and never left the ground since


----------



## H 2 H

HMMMM; trimmed some trees then got a call from a lady that's getting married in June and she was all upset her wedding invites got all missed up along with her photog she had lined up so I jumped in and made her wedding invites and took the job as her wedding photog and then worked on my project saw for a few hours just need one more piece and it will be finished and it's being shipped tomorrow from Cali 

Busy day did many many different things


----------



## no tree to big

had this crazy old lady that was so worried about her sprinklers waste an hour of our time today we get that sorted out. dont worry the sprinkler head 40' from the tree will be fine... ... ... ask the neighbor if we can plywood our truck in on the edge of her property get set up old lady comes out freaking out about her neighbors sprinklers we checked the area found one and straddled it all was well but the damn lady made us take the truck out so the neighbor could turn the system on so we could "make sure" we tried explaining that we already drove over anything we missed so it really doesnt matter anymore and the insurance will cover it nope not good enough next yard with sprinklers I'm breaking each and every one of them!


----------



## tree md

no tree to big said:


> had this crazy old lady that was so worried about her sprinklers waste an hour of our time today we get that sorted out. dont worry the sprinkler head 40' from the tree will be fine... ... ... ask the neighbor if we can plywood our truck in on the edge of her property get set up old lady comes out freaking out about her neighbors sprinklers we checked the area found one and straddled it all was well but the damn lady made us take the truck out so the neighbor could turn the system on so we could "make sure" we tried explaining that we already drove over anything we missed so it really doesnt matter anymore and the insurance will cover it nope not good enough next yard with sprinklers I'm breaking each and every one of them!



Thats why I would rather do it when no one is home... Unless they are totally freaking hot like my customer today...


----------



## bootboy

Meddling HOs...


----------



## the Aerialist

*My new Jeep*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Went to look at a tree removal to quote today, and on my way home seen a old pickup for sale. Its a 1958 dodge 100 with a international diesel engine. They want $2,200 for it. I would love to take a old truck like this and tub it out, chop the roof, and oh yeah put a big mofo engine in it.



I just bought this Jeep, a '46 CJ2A on the title but it is on a Chevy K5 frame shortened to fit. No engine in it but I'm planning to put a 454 in my dump truck and put the 350 that's in there now into the jeep. I may have another 454 that could go in it too. Would that be too much engine for this classic piece of history, what do you guys think?






~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## treemandan

the Aerialist said:


> I just bought this Jeep, a '46 CJ2A on the title but it is on a Chevy K5 frame shortened to fit. No engine in it but I'm planning to put a 454 in my dump truck and put the 350 that's in there now into the jeep. I may have another 454 that could go in it too. Would that be too much engine for this classic piece of history, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



I think there is one born every minute.

A dam if it ain't a K5 frame, you is one crazy old coot.


----------



## the Aerialist

*It doesn't get any better than this ...*



treemandan said:


> I think there is one born every minute... An dam if it ain't a K5 frame, you is one crazy old coot.



The Jeep part of it is older than me. The title alone is worth more than I paid for it. Even with hauling from Indianapolis I've got less than a grand in it. The rolling chassis is a '73 K5 blazer with about two feet cut out of it and all the correct mounting points for the jeep tub are there, welded into place, with a shortened driveshaft that mates to the Blazer four speed and transfer case. Any GM motor is a drop in deal, even a 454, which I just got a line on with a turbo 400 transmission, although I think I'll stick with the stick. It even has a tilt wheel.

This was a week of firsts for me, I got a cat out of a tree (it jumped) and today we took a fair sized Cherry tree out of a swimming pool. First time I ever used a chainsaw in the water. We all went swimming and made a pool party out of it. It only took half a day, even with a lunch break (I bought) and all the swimming around once we got the tree out. I used an engine lift to support the tree while we cut it up to firewood size and let them bob around in there like ice cubes.

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## newsawtooth

What have I done today? Same thing I've been doing for the last 2 weeks. Waiting on a driveshaft for a GMC C5500. A shop is building it, but first they have to mine the metals. Word to the wise, they don't make most of the parts anymore, particularly driveshafts. The parking brake malfunctioned on the highway with a chipper and load of chips. It got really loud and violent and then quiet, then kind of loud again. But the guy in the Jetta tailgating me suffered the consequences of heavy metal parts shed from the under carriage. So that made me smile. The Topkicks aren't awful trucks but with no parts they are kind of a pain.


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

Cleared out a whack of big birch and a couple of maples for a septic field and driveway extension to go in. The maple isn't great, but the birch is perfect; the guy got himself a sweet whack of firewood.

Have to go back tomorrow afternoon and finish a big poplar next to the house.


----------



## Toddppm

newsawtooth said:


> What have I done today? Same thing I've been doing for the last 2 weeks. Waiting on a driveshaft for a GMC C5500. A shop is building it, but first they have to mine the metals. Word to the wise, they don't make most of the parts anymore, particularly driveshafts. The parking brake malfunctioned on the highway with a chipper and load of chips. It got really loud and violent and then quiet, then kind of loud again. But the guy in the Jetta tailgating me suffered the consequences of heavy metal parts shed from the under carriage. So that made me smile. The Topkicks aren't awful trucks but with no parts they are kind of a pain.



That sucks, I was about to ask about those trucks here, don't hear much about them. Are the 6500's the same way as far as parts availability? Nice sized truck to have and stay under cdl and it's not a Ford!


----------



## newsawtooth

Toddppm said:


> That sucks, I was about to ask about those trucks here, don't hear much about them. Are the 6500's the same way as far as parts availability? Nice sized truck to have and stay under cdl and it's not a Ford!



There is a reason Big Orange dumps them at 40K-50K miles. The 6500 will be the same, no parts support since GM stopped making the trucks. The motors are sound at least, either the 366 or 454. If you have a good mechanic or are a mechanic, you might make it work. But if you buy one that runs, buy two more that don't for parts. In my mind, without parts support, their value has declined considerably. The new drive shaft alone is $2gs and 2 weeks, here at least. Say what you will about Fords, at least you can get parts.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

newsawtooth said:


> There is a reason Big Orange dumps them at 40K-50K miles. The 6500 will be the same, no parts support since GM stopped making the trucks. The motors are sound at least, either the 366 or 454. If you have a good mechanic or are a mechanic, you might make it work. But if you buy one that runs, buy two more that don't for parts. In my mind, without parts support, their value has declined considerably. The new drive shaft alone is $2gs and 2 weeks, here at least. Say what you will about Fords, at least you can get parts.



There is a place around here that will build you a new drive shaft in a week for under $500. They might even be able to fix your old one for like $80


----------



## no tree to big

we put in a request awhile ago for the big O to come clear a set of lines so we could do a removal there was only a limb or two that were an issue but they grew clear through the wires and stuck out the other side at least 10 feet, today they call and say there is no danger and there not going to do anything. WTF??? the tree is growing clear through the lines and your saying its not a hazard? its not like its a service drop its the main line


----------



## Reg

Working with idiots. Is there anything worse? Just got in, its about 7:15....would have been home hours ago if only. Chest is paining like Ive been punched, gotta calm the fck down.


----------



## tree md

Hit three job sites today... Got to go back and grind a stump on one in the morning. Heavy rain is supposed to be moving in and I am still a little behind on my schedule. Worked too many hours today for too little money... I push too hard sometimes. Really, I make more money than most people I know and associate with but I am still never satisfied... Wonder what I will ever do if I ever actually get where I am trying to go... Makes me wonder if life is not about the destination but the journey.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> we put in a request awhile ago for the big O to come clear a set of lines so we could do a removal there was only a limb or two that were an issue but they grew clear through the wires and stuck out the other side at least 10 feet, today they call and say there is no danger and there not going to do anything. WTF??? the tree is growing clear through the lines and your saying its not a hazard? its not like its a service drop its the main line



Guess you better get your 'man-suit' out of the cleaner's!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree md

If you only knew how tired I am of working with idiots...

Can't blame somebody for not knowing if they have never been taught but when I have to tell people the same thing what to do every day it gets old!!!

My soul is feeling a little worn thin... I am just going to try to survive the Summer, make as much money as I can and enjoy a long vacation in my deer woods in the cool Fall... I can set in a tree and watch for deer for hours on end and just enjoy the hell out of myself... It is the only time I turn my phone on silent... Well... Almost the only time...


----------



## superjunior

Today, hmmm...

decided to have a co meeting in the morning.. much fighting going on, they're all idiots fighting for dominency..

got to remind them we're all on the same team and there is only one boss..


----------



## jefflovstrom

For you more mature tree guy's. FYI.
I get up at 3am, 
So I get up every 2 hours for a bathroom break.
I figure if I crash at 9pm, I will be up at 11pm, then at 1am and finally at 3am!
I hope I can stick to that because if I fall asleep at 8pm, it could be crazy!
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Reg

tree md said:


> If you only knew how tired I am of working with idiots...
> 
> Can't blame somebody for not knowing if they have ever been taught but when I have to tell people the same thing what to do every day it gets old!!!



No, you cant blame people who genuinley dont know....but locking truck keys in the truck; forgetting important equipment; mindlessly forcing obviously dull saws into wood time over; not finishing simple tasks like moving wood, raking and blowing - I go check it and its just not fckn good enough....just do it right, first time. Nobodies thinking ahead. Then you see that 'feelin sorry for myself' look. All the worse when its a big awkward tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> Today, hmmm..
> 
> got to remind them we're all on the same team and there is only one boss..



And that would be who?
Jeff


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> For you more mature tree guy's. FYI.
> I get up at 3am,
> So I get up every 2 hours for a bathroom break.
> I figure if I crash at 9pm, I will be up at 11pm, then at 1am and finally at 3am!
> I hope I can stick to that because if I fall asleep at 8pm, it could be crazy!
> Jeff :msp_sneaky:



3am, Jeffers? You sneaking in a paper route before you meet the gang at the shop?


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> 3am, Jeffers? You sneaking in a paper route before you meet the gang at the shop?



LOL!, 7 minutes to go!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Reg said:


> No, you cant blame people who genuinley dont know....but locking truck keys in the truck; forgetting important equipment; mindlessly forcing obviously dull saws into wood time over; not finishing simple tasks like moving wood, raking and blowing - I go check it and its just not fckn good enough....just do it right, first time. Nobodies thinking ahead. Then you see that 'feelin sorry for myself' look. All the worse when its a big awkward tree.



I feel your pain. I had this one idiot working with me for a few months who would regularly forget to brush his teeth in the morning, or put on deodorant. We can only take so much before changes must be made.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Took a dead white pine, 70ft, 3ft dia, dead and punky,super light, picking up skidloader sized chunks by hand! All done for the day and the HO comes out, just had a email from the HOA, big tree fell in road, blocking my exit..............we made it in about 8 last night!Had all 3 of my boys out for the first time, it was great. First day 12 hours for them! They are beat, so today we do half day and fix crap.


----------



## ozzy42

no tree to big said:


> next yard with sprinklers I'm breaking each and every one of them!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
LOL I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## deevo

Did 4 jobs yesterday, my main guy had to go at 230, so I asked Youngbuck20 from here to see if he wanted some extra work for the last 2. He came along, smoked a small poplar first, and dislodged a poplar that had snapped 15' up and was lodged in another tree on the second. Both went smooth and he did a great job on both sites! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ddhlakebound

no tree to big said:


> we put in a request awhile ago for the big O to come clear a set of lines so we could do a removal there was only a limb or two that were an issue but they grew clear through the wires and stuck out the other side at least 10 feet, today they call and say there is no danger and there not going to do anything. WTF??? the tree is growing clear through the lines and your saying its not a hazard? its not like its a service drop its the main line



The last time I had a make safe done a couple weeks ago the utility guys were telling me about a HO who'd requested a make safe, and the utility told him it was no danger and they wouldn't do anything. So he cuts the tree, takes out the lines, breaks the pole, and calls them again. They wanted to charge him for the cost of repairs, but couldn't because they'd refused the obviously needed make safe. 

Not saying that would work in any other situation, but it was amusing to me that they'd refused and then suffered a few $k in damages. I'm sure if it had been a company instead of the HO, it would have been different.


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Guess you better get your 'man-suit' out of the cleaner's!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


I wore it out, I'm waiting on a new one but its back ordered 



ddhlakebound said:


> The last time I had a make safe done a couple weeks ago the utility guys were telling me about a HO who'd requested a make safe, and the utility told him it was no danger and they wouldn't do anything. So he cuts the tree, takes out the lines, breaks the pole, and calls them again. They wanted to charge him for the cost of repairs, but couldn't because they'd refused the obviously needed make safe.
> 
> Not saying that would work in any other situation, but it was amusing to me that they'd refused and then suffered a few $k in damages. I'm sure if it had been a company instead of the HO, it would have been different.


I think I'm just going to cut the limb and tie it up to the lines and leave it since they don't feel its necessary to do something that is part of there line clearance contract anyway lazy bastards


----------



## treemandan

I just got hollered at by an old lady for butchering her rhodies so I threw my stuff in the truck and left. I was getting pissed and knew if I had to hear anymore of that crap I would have freaked like a cat that's just been thrown in a tub of water.

Now she did say she wanted them lower than the roof, that they were severely cut back before and wanted it done again. I do refer to it as "hackin em back" and they look like crap for awhile, this I know. But I also know what an overgrown bush is and how to rejuvenate one. 

During our initial conversation I did make sure I heard " take half off" right. I hate to do it for the simple reason people say its been butchered and it does indeed look that way. that is what she said and I went over where I was going to be cutting and showing all manner of broken branches that had to come out and dead branches too. 

I had pretty much finished the initial hack job with a chain saw and chipped the brush then split like a cockroach in sunlight when she opened up her mouth.

And you know what? I don't even care. I am tired of people wanting " below the roofline" and complaining when they get it.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Working with idiots. Is there anything worse? Just got in, its about 7:15....would have been home hours ago if only. Chest is paining like Ive been punched, gotta calm the fck down.



You know its bad when Sir Reginald has to "calm the #### down".


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> I just got hollered at by an old lady for butchering her rhodies so I threw my stuff in the truck and left. I was getting pissed and knew if I had to hear anymore of that crap I would have freaked like a cat that's just been thrown in a tub of water.
> 
> Now she did say she wanted them lower than the roof, that they were severely cut back before and wanted it done again. I do refer to it as "hackin em back" and they look like crap for awhile, this I know. But I also know what an overgrown bush is and how to rejuvenate one.
> 
> During our initial conversation I did make sure I heard " take half off" right. I hate to do it for the simple reason people say its been butchered and it does indeed look that way. that is what she said and I went over where I was going to be cutting and showing all manner of broken branches that had to come out and dead branches too.
> 
> I had pretty much finished the initial hack job with a chain saw and chipped the brush then split like a cockroach in sunlight when she opened up her mouth.
> 
> And you know what? I don't even care. I am tired of people wanting " below the roofline" and complaining when they get it.



I've got to do 3 overgrown crepe myrtles tomorrow. I have done them for her before, about 4 or 5 years ago but I am still dreading doing them. She wants them "below the roof" but not look butchered. OK lady, just let me pull this rabbit out of my hat...


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> I've got to do 3 overgrown crepe myrtles tomorrow. I have done them for her before, about 4 or 5 years ago but I am still dreading doing them. She wants them "below the roof" but not look butchered. OK lady, just let me pull this rabbit out of my hat...





Some times a person will listen to what you say but chose to not hear it. I get into this thing of repeating myself over and over about the outcome of these projects with these people who are expecting a rabbit.


----------



## tree md

Just got back from grinding a stump on a small job I did yesterday for an old repeat client... Cream puff job all the way but I was still thinking to myself the whole time how much I hate grinding stumps... Then she gave me a hundred dollar tip... Made more on this removal and stump than I even have in my machine...


----------



## Groundman One

Finished yesterday's job. Took about three-hours this aft. The guy added four-trees last night when he went to check the work. One of the trees he flagged, a maple, must have been 2" x 12'. 

What do you charge for a tree that takes 35 seconds to cut down, cut up, and put in a pile? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Trimmed up a few crabs this morning. Picking up my new harness I had buckingham custom make me tomorrow, right now I'm drinking beer and doing yard work. Not sure which is taking precedence at this point. Guess I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## tree md

Blakesmaster said:


> Trimmed up a few crabs this morning. Picking up my new harness I had buckingham custom make me tomorrow, right now I'm drinking beer and doing yard work. Not sure which is taking precedence at this point. Guess I'll find out in the morning.



Any pics of the new harness? How did you have them customize it?


----------



## tree MDS

New estimate/delivery rig (Shh,lol)!!

I think she blends in nicely with the "company" color scheme!! Lol.. :hmm3grin2orange:
View attachment 239990


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> I just got hollered at by an old lady for butchering her rhodies so I threw my stuff in the truck and left. I was getting pissed and knew if I had to hear anymore of that crap I would have freaked like a cat that's just been thrown in a tub of water.
> 
> Now she did say she wanted them lower than the roof, that they were severely cut back before and wanted it done again. I do refer to it as "hackin em back" and they look like crap for awhile, this I know. But I also know what an overgrown bush is and how to rejuvenate one.
> 
> During our initial conversation I did make sure I heard " take half off" right. I hate to do it for the simple reason people say its been butchered and it does indeed look that way. that is what she said and I went over where I was going to be cutting and showing all manner of broken branches that had to come out and dead branches too.
> 
> I had pretty much finished the initial hack job with a chain saw and chipped the brush then split like a cockroach in sunlight when she opened up her mouth.
> 
> And you know what? I don't even care. I am tired of people wanting " below the roofline" and complaining when they get it.



[video=vimeo;10066677]http://vimeo.com/10066677[/video]


----------



## tree md

Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...

Any of you run estimates in a car?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree md said:


> Any pics of the new harness? How did you have them customize it?



I'll get some pics tomorrow when I get it. It's basically from their arbormaster series I just meshed the features I wanted. Full seat, grommet style waist belt, floating and solid bridge, big d rings and had them incorporate removable suspenders with fall arrest attachment point. I hope they got it right, I'm really pumped for a new harness. Their plant is right around the corner from my old apartment so custom orders are pretty simple for me.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> New estimate/delivery rig (Shh,lol)!!
> 
> I think she blends in nicely with the "company" color scheme!! Lol.. :hmm3grin2orange:
> View attachment 239990





tree md said:


> Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...
> 
> Any of you run estimates in a car?



I haven't seen to many co's with a car for estimates but if you had a nice economy car that had a nice wrap on it or lettered real nice I wouldn't see a problem with that but I think if you show up in a expensive car like a BMW or a Cadillac you might have people questioning your prices even if your prices are still competitive people might think you are overcharging just because of your "estimate" car maybe a nice dodge neon :cool2:


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> I haven't seen to many co's with a car for estimates but if you had a nice economy car that had a nice wrap on it or lettered real nice I wouldn't see a problem with that but I think if you show up in a expensive car like a BMW or a Cadillac you might have people questioning your prices even if your prices are still competitive people might think you are overcharging just because of your "estimate" car maybe a nice dodge neon :cool2:



whats funny is people will see a say cadillac and say wow look at all that $$ money that guy has. but when they see a one ton with dual wheels they never figure it out. which really cost more? they put a price tag of 65k on my new pickup:bang::bang: freakin insane.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...
> 
> Any of you run estimates in a car?



i usually take my wifes explorer because it came with the built in gps. the screen for it is a lot bigger than the window mount ones so the maps easier for me to read. but as far as mpg it sucks the gas pretty good.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...
> 
> Any of you run estimates in a car?



Hey Larry, do you have a pick-up as a service truck? I would dress like you said and maybe wash a service truck, but hey, if you drive up in a Caddy, they must think you are a successful business.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

mattfr12 said:


> whats funny is people will see a say cadillac and say wow look at all that $$ money that guy has. but when they see a one ton with dual wheels they never figure it out. which really cost more? they put a price tag of 65k on my new pickup:bang::bang: freakin insane.



Funny, I had this conversation with one of my stump subs a few years back. His BIL's and FIL have been in the tree business for ever. One of his BIL's has climbed for me a couple of times... Dam good climber... Anyway he was telling me how his BIL shows up in a beat up pickup on all of his estimates and they seem to think they get more jobs like that. I have run into all types. Some folks seem to like the Joe Dirt type some seem to want the biggest and flashiest. I try to be somewhere in the middle.

My Cadillac is an older model and not that expensive but I am still hesitant to take it out to do bids... I just think it does not project the image I am trying to get across. I wouldn't mind having a small economy car to run estimates in. My buddy got a new Ford Fiesta to drive to work last year and was saving $200 a week after switching to that and leaving his truck parked (he was having to travel about 200 miles a day). I wouldn't mind having something like that myself. I will be buying a 3/4 ton truck in the next month... I am considering converting whatever I get over to propane or CNG... It will be nice to have a new truck to work out of but I cringe when I think of fuel costs. Right now I usually run estimates in either an explorer or an F150.


----------



## Groundman One

tree md said:


> Any of you run estimates in a car?



If we know it's an estimate for a big job, we'll take my climber's pickup. But gas here is over $5 a gallon so we often use his car, a 1998 Honda Civic; the little hatchback, not the sedan. I don't think we've ever lost a job on account of it.

A few years back we went to do a takedown of a big maple (maybe 30") right beside a guy's house and we showed up in the little Honda. The guy looked at us like we just landed from planet Bonehead. 

_"Where's your truck?"_

"Don't need one."

_"Where are all your tools?"_

"In the back."

It's amazing what you can fit in a little Honda. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Groundman One said:


> If we know it's an estimate for a big job, we'll take my climber's pickup. But gas here is over $5 a gallon so we often use his car, a 1998 Honda Civic; the little hatchback, not the sedan. I don't think we've ever lost a job on account of it.
> 
> A few years back we went to do a takedown of a big maple (maybe 30") right beside a guy's house and we showed up in the little Honda. The guy looked at us like we just landed from planet Bonehead.
> 
> _"Where's your truck?"_
> 
> "Don't need one."
> 
> _"Where are all your tools?"_
> 
> "In the back."
> 
> It's amazing what you can fit in a little Honda. :msp_thumbup:



You are weird!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...
> 
> Any of you run estimates in a car?



no sir, nice shirt and khakis yes, car no.. better with a pick up with your logo on the side


----------



## tree md

To tell the truth I miss my old little GMC Sonoma with the camper shell. I used to use it for running bids before it started nickle and diming me to death. It had a V6 and got excellent gas mileage. Had a camper shell to keep my climbing gear dry and out of the weather. I would drive it and make my groundy drive the dump to the job site. It always kept me freed up so I could leave the job site to run a quick estimate when I needed to. Would love to get another small truck but I need something to tow with.

I used to work out of a Datsun B210 with a hatchback about 20 years ago... Held all of my climbing gear and would only have to fill it up once a week... Of course that was when I was just climbing for someone else and doing the occasional side job on my own.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Demoing a new morbark model 14 chipper tomorrow. Wanna see what this baby will do.


----------



## Groundman One

superjunior said:


> no sir, nice shirt and khakis yes, . . .



And no sandals!

My boss picked me up one Saturday morning without any warning to help him do an estimate for a French customer. I told him I needed to get my shoes, he said no, just get in truck and let's go. We get to the guy's house (serious cash) and when he opens the door, he looks at me, looks down and my sandals, and I knew we lost the job right there and then. We went throught the motions of the estimate, but I knew he'd never call us back and he never did. $3000 estimate blown to smithereens beause of a pair of sandals. 

Now, company t-shirt, tucked in, Carhartts and belt, and work boots, always. 

And a little green Honda of course. :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demoing a new morbark model 14 chipper tomorrow. Wanna see what this baby will do.



You will like it. 
Is it like this?
View attachment 240015

View attachment 240016

Just added this one to the fleet about 6 months ago because of palm and podocarpus clogging. The one roller on top helps some because you don't have a Belly Pan to clean. It shoot's pretty good if you got a 20- 25 yard dump you will like it. Jest remember, do not feed round's over 8-10" ( depending on what you are chipping. ) The one roller on top is what I like because we do a lot of palm and the bottom roller seems to fill the belly pan and also clog. 
Can you take pic's of the demo? 
Jeff


----------



## newsawtooth

superjunior said:


> no sir, nice shirt and khakis yes, car no.. better with a pick up with your logo on the side



I humbly disagree, why a pickup? You hauling that many business cards and estimate sheets? Estimate vehicles don't sell jobs, salesman do. Coffee is for closers!


----------



## formationrx

tree md said:


> Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...
> 
> Any of you run estimates in a car?



i do... nobody seems to mind...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> You will like it.
> Is it like this?
> View attachment 240015
> 
> View attachment 240016
> 
> Just added this one to the fleet about 6 months ago because of palm and podocarpus clogging. The one roller on top helps some because you don't have a Belly Pan to clean. It shoot's pretty good if you got a 20- 25 yard dump you will like it. Jest remember, do not feed round's over 8-10" ( depending on what you are chipping. ) The one roller on top is what I like because we do a lot of palm and the bottom roller seems to fill the belly pan and also clog.
> Can you take pic's of the demo?
> Jeff



Yeah, its just like the one in the pics, but i believe it has a winch. It is gonna have to speed up my production alot for it to be worth the price tag. I normally just have another guy and me out doing tree jobs. I have a 85 morkbark mobel 200. It feeds really well ( since i replaced the infeed roller teeth) and it keeps up to two of us feeding it. The only down fall is that it jams up sometimes, and you have to back the piece out and run it in again. Also on Big diameter wood (8"-12"), you have to stop the infeed sometimes to let the disc catch up. The best part is its paid off and i can work on it because its almost all mechanical vs the new everything electronic.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree md said:


> Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...
> 
> Any of you run estimates in a car?



I have once, and it went bad. Had to take my wife's Lincoln (I can here AJ now,lol) one day, pulled up to a job, dude says right away, "I cant afford you, dont bother" Damn car is a 2002! WTF? Not like I had a brand new one. I have a bid truck 2004 F-150 4X4. It's real sharp and clean. I would rather run in my F-250, but it is usually dirty and has a trailer on the back. I wear Nice Jeans, boots, company shirt and my faithful I.S.A. hat (They always ask what it stands for, gives me the opp to explain what real tree work is supposed to be like and express my nerdiness) All my trucks have company name on them, not big, but classy, IMO anyway. When it is super hot, and I am just doing bids,I will wear khaki shorts and green hiking shoes. I always wear a belt, shirt tucked in. I do from time to time, go straight from the job to a bid, dirty, I ask them to excuse my appearance as I just left a job, they always seem to be ok with that. We have a guy here that everyone knows and loves,good ol Kevin, he is the ultimate hacker crackhead, used to be the big deal, rolling in the money and then he hit the crack pipe, no kidding here, he is crazy. He has been known to run bids on his Harley with a ol lady on the back, flashing young kids on the way. I have seen her flash, not nice, put those old saggy things away! Crack is whack. Still in biznaass tho?


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah, its just like the one in the pics, but i believe it has a winch. It is gonna have to speed up my production alot for it to be worth the price tag. I normally just have another guy and me out doing tree jobs. I have a 85 morkbark mobel 200. It feeds really well ( since i replaced the infeed roller teeth) and it keeps up to two of us feeding it. The only down fall is that it jams up sometimes, and you have to back the piece out and run it in again. Also on Big diameter wood (8"-12"), you have to stop the infeed sometimes to let the disc catch up. The best part is its paid off and i can work on it because its almost all mechanical vs the new everything electronic.



Dude, mine keeps over heating? Not sure what is going on. You ever changed a thermostat in yours, I was looking, looks to be a PITA. Going to power wash the radiator today, think maybe there is a build up of dust stuck to the fins, idunno. Runs fine otherwise.


----------



## arborjockey

That's what sells my bid the year, make, model, of car, and an I.S.A. hat.:hmm3grin2orange:. I drive a truck some lady gave me and Im at about 80% with sales. Show up with the same red flannel I've been wearing for a week, covered in saw dust, and smelling like gas. They said the last nerd had an I.S.A hat on. Of which I reply "much like beta max we trying to phase those guys out" then I explain what REAL arborist are:msp_razz:. Hell I sold a job on my skateboard while going to the beach last week. 

Yeah my ears are burnin......1 guys in a caddy the other is in his wifes Lincoln. These aren't the same guys over on the W.C. forum crying about operating cost are they?:msp_ohmy:

You want sales. Show up to give the bid covered in saw dust and sweat. Even if its 7am. Smile your ass off and tell them the truth. " I cant do it for that price but if you find somebody good luck with them." If they under bid me they're cutting a corners and it'll show. $100,000- 500 tree hotel or a $75 crab apple prune you get me with a handshake.


----------



## superjunior

newsawtooth said:


> I humbly disagree, why a pickup? You hauling that many business cards and estimate sheets? Estimate vehicles don't sell jobs, salesman do. Coffee is for closers!



Just my opinion I guess.. I estimate in a chevy half ton. its new, clean and has the company logos on the side, also pretty good on gas. love it, like a 4wd corvette.. That truck is my mobile office. Scored a nice job last week just being stopped at a red light


----------



## Pelorus

arborjockey said:


> You want sales. Show up to give the bid covered in saw dust and sweat. Even if its 7am. Smile your ass off and tell them the truth. QUOTE]
> 
> A bit of blood from battle wounds also helps. So do scars. Chicks dig scars. I always bring along a small photo album of deadly serious trees I have vanquished. (some from the Paleozoic era). This helps swing the skeptics in my direction. A toothy crocodilian smile is the clincher. You gotta be friendly somehow.


----------



## tree md

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, mine keeps over heating? Not sure what is going on. You ever changed a thermostat in yours, I was looking, looks to be a PITA. Going to power wash the radiator today, think maybe there is a build up of dust stuck to the fins, idunno. Runs fine otherwise.



When I bought my Bandit a few years back I was told to clean the grill every week or it would overheat.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, mine keeps over heating? Not sure what is going on. You ever changed a thermostat in yours, I was looking, looks to be a PITA. Going to power wash the radiator today, think maybe there is a build up of dust stuck to the fins, idunno. Runs fine otherwise.



I take the screen off my radiator and use a blow gun to clean it (water just seems to make the crap stick in there more).


----------



## jefflovstrom

My 2005 Chevy Silverado 4x4, went down last week with a need for a new tranny at 251,000 miles. 
The owner of the company came down from LA this morning with my new truck. I was kinda surprised.
2012 Toyota Tundra 4x4 with XM satellite and sync blue-tooth. I really like it.


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> Just my opinion I guess.. I estimate in a chevy half ton. its new, clean and has the company logos on the side, also pretty good on gas. love it, like a 4wd corvette.. That truck is my mobile office. Scored a nice job last week just being stopped at a red light



I got 2 jobs because I had an Impeach Obama sticker in my back window. The only times that people actually used the vehicle phone number to call me. Had (requested) to remove it to do a job for a large business. Old tree guy came up to me once and told me never to go out on bids with my vehicle because it was too new. All depends where your driving and who your talking to. I try to be clean and neat when I go to bid but if I'm working and someone wants me to stop by I tell them I'll be coming scruffy. If I'm going to bid in Chesterland I dribble tobacco juice down the front of my shirt so I look like a native:tongue2:
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Small Wood said:


> I got 2 jobs because I had an Impeach Obama sticker in my back window. The only times that people actually used the vehicle phone number to call me. Had (requested) to remove it to do a job for a large business. Old tree guy came up to me once and told me never to go out on bids with my vehicle because it was too new. All depends where your driving and who your talking to. I try to be clean and neat when I go to bid but if I'm working and someone wants me to stop by I tell them I'll be coming scruffy. If I'm going to bid in Chesterland I dribble tobacco juice down the front of my shirt so I look like a native:tongue2:
> Phil



dang Phil not all of us in Chesterland chew, well.. most of the woman do I guess..:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jefflovstrom

I took a couple pic's when I got home.
Jeff
View attachment 240127

View attachment 240128


----------



## jefflovstrom

We changed our logo a little.
No more toll free ##### line!
Jeff


----------



## H 2 H

Moved 4 yards of top soil (with a #8 shade)

Seeded the top soil

Cut down a couple small Cotton Wood trees

Watching a fire proablly all night with those two trees

I'm finished for the night


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

cut hedge all day.... easy work but 99 degrees made it hard.... id rather it be freezing then this brutal heat... at least the cold keeps me moving... this heat just zaps the hell out of my strength... i feel like im walking around on fire with a wet diaper... got home and my wife told me i look like a piece of bacon...


----------



## tree md

Got an emergency call this morning on a limb that had come down on a service drop. Went out and took care of that in an hour then went to my scheduled job, more pruning at my condo account. I saw clouds moving in as I got into my first tree to deadwood... As soon as I entered the tree it began to rain... I finished the tree then cleaned up and headed to the dump. Rained the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> I took a couple pic's when I got home.
> Jeff
> View attachment 240127
> 
> View attachment 240128



nice. is that 4wd?


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Got an emergency call this morning on a limb that had come down on a service drop. Went out and took care of that in an hour then went to my scheduled job, more pruning at my condo account. I saw clouds moving in as I got into my first tree to deadwood... As soon as I entered the tree it began to rain... I finished the tree then cleaned up and headed to the dump. Rained the rest of the afternoon.



that weathers been moving up this way. did a few estimates and ground stumps in the rain all day..


----------



## Nailsbeats

Took the crane to the shop today to have all the maintenance gone through, then we threw down on this Elm over the shed, service and primary power. Got the grinder in on the action too. Otherwise did some estimates and nailed down a few more jobs, seems the list is getting long, but I'm not complaining. I finally got a new camera after my other one breaking quite a while back so now I can post some current pics. Going to buy a hand cart tommorow, have a morning of bull work lined up, can't get through the gate type of deal.


----------



## beastmaster

*White Owl*

I had a gravy job today, removed 3 easy pines and was suppose to remove a palm. I bidded the job just to get the trees down, no ground work, plus the homeowners pretty girlfriend made us pork sandwiches, and all the Gatorade we could drink. The pine were easy. Free felled one of them, the palm had fronds all the way to the ground. I had to take a top to drop it in the back yard. I made a couple attempts at getting a line up in the top so I could SRT up but couldn't get a good tie in. When I first tried to pull a rope throu I flushed a big ass white owl. It looked like it stood 3 1/2ft tall. I worried it may of had a nest up there. I have heard of people getting large fines for messing with nesting birds of pray. I also worried it might come back and attack me, if there was a nest in the tree. Luckily no nest, but I'm still happy I saw that bird, and in a urban area. I bet there has been cats missing in that neighborhood. 
The palm after removing all the dead fronds, I called out the home owner and had him look at it and told him last chance to keep it. He decided to keep it. I didn't lower my price cause trimming all the frond off was the work, after that a top then the stick she'd of been down I explained to him, and he understood. Plus its 80.00 a ton to dump palm and there was maybe 2 tons


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cleaned out the radiator on the chipper, I have a pre-screen infront of the big screen, when I pulled that one off, I noticed a bunch of leaf debris down behind the main screen? About a inch of loose junk, how in the hell did that get in there? Thought I prevented that, used the Lint Lizard for dryers on it, worked pretty good, blew out the radiator real good and then power washed it, can tell a difference just by looking, could tell that there was a build up of small dust particle's on all the fins. Still trying to fig on how that got in there, had to have sucked it up from the bottom. Oh well, we will see. While doing that, I had the boys pull EVERYTHING out of the bucket, holy cow, can u stick alot of crap in one of those. 100lb crap 10lb bag.


----------



## Grace Tree

Spent 8 hrs. in the rain yesterday with the well guy trying to get a burn out water pump out of the well. When the backhoes and cutting torches come out I know it's going to be expensive. Well is right underneath the primaries so I had to get power company to come out and shut everything down at the street. Back to tree work today. Hopefully when I get done I'll have a new pump and I can get the power back on.
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

Picked up the new harness yesterday. Think I'm going to be very pleased with it. I took a few minutes to hang in it and make some adjustments and I think I have it where I want it. The main difference that was a necessity to me was the large D's. The bridge can also be setup as a floater or I can clip into any of the loops for a specific stationary tie in in a variety of positions. Also the removable suspenders which get it classified as a fall arrest harness and will also make those large saws hang a helluva lot better. It's much heavier than the Kolibri I've been using but I just never trusted that saddle, maybe because it was so light, I don't know. I've just used so many Buckingham saddles over the years that I've really grown to appreciate how beefy and durable they not only feel, but ARE. Here's some pics. Take it easy on the comments boys, that's gonna be my wife in a few weeks.


----------



## derwoodii

sgreanbeans said:


> Cleaned out the radiator on the chipper, I have a pre-screen infront of the big screen, when I pulled that one off, I noticed a bunch of leaf debris down behind the main screen? About a inch of loose junk, how in the hell did that get in there? Thought I prevented that, used the Lint Lizard for dryers on it, worked pretty good, blew out the radiator real good and then power washed it, can tell a difference just by looking, could tell that there was a build up of small dust particle's on all the fins. Still trying to fig on how that got in there, had to have sucked it up from the bottom. Oh well, we will see. While doing that, I had the boys pull EVERYTHING out of the bucket, holy cow, can u stick alot of crap in one of those. 100lb crap 10lb bag.



Check for dust chip crud building up on or inside the elec motor housing can bring grief to the motor.

Is your chip bin roof or side vented to allow the blow back a way out we have paper back tree here that will clog your radi screen fast.


----------



## brnchbrkr

[/QUOTE]


That Salsa looks extra hot!!!


----------



## arborjockey

Blakesmaster said:


> Picked up the new harness yesterday. Think I'm going to be very pleased with it. I took a few minutes to hang in it and make some adjustments and I think I have it where I want it. The main difference that was a necessity to me was the large D's. The bridge can also be setup as a floater or I can clip into any of the loops for a specific stationary tie in in a variety of positions. Also the removable suspenders which get it classified as a fall arrest harness and will also make those large saws hang a helluva lot better. It's much heavier than the Kolibri I've been using but I just never trusted that saddle, maybe because it was so light, I don't know. I've just used so many Buckingham saddles over the years that I've really grown to appreciate how beefy and durable they not only feel, but ARE. Here's some pics. Take it easy on the comments boys, that's gonna be my wife in a few weeks.
> 
> I



Are you mocking me?
Hey that last shot is the best but she's not arching her back showing her butt. Shes just undoing the leg strap and you ran around and took the pic from behind......smooth. 
btw best saddle ever. 
My flat ass loves the suspenders.
I run a HDT roller on a large carabiner and the small, red rigging plate from sherrill. 1 hole for hdt and beaner to connect to bridge the other 2 holes for my climb lines.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Demo'd a morbark model 14 chipper yesterday. It does make a big difference, but the question is does it make a $47,000 difference. It was 5 times louder then my current chipper. The chips are smaller then my current machine. I tried getting it jammed up, but even throwing 2 4" branchs that were all twisted up in it at the same time, and all i had to do was push the lever a little bit for a little more yoke pressure, and they went right in. Very nice machine. Here some pics.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pic of me climbing a locust removal yesterday. Almost looks like someone chased a elephant up a tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demo'd a morbark model 14 chipper yesterday. It does make a big difference, but the question is does it make a $47,000 difference. It was 5 times louder then my current chipper. The chips are smaller then my current machine. I tried getting it jammed up, but even throwing 2 4" branchs that were all twisted up in it at the same time, and all i had to do was push the lever a little bit for a little more yoke pressure, and they went right in. Very nice machine. Here some pics.



Told ya! No clogging. We got a lot of nice and new chippers, the guy's really like this one. Ours has about 80 hours and is the smallest chipper we have. Great for coral, palm, podocarpus,etc.. I would not really use it for big removal's. It is a very nice machine.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

You probably don't need any advice, but I just want to say that if you trucks and chipper's are parked over-nite in a not-so secure place, do not leave the jack on the tongue, lock it inside the truck.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> You probably don't need any advice, but I just want to say that if you trucks and chipper's are parked over-nite in a not-so secure place, do not leave the jack on the tongue, lock it inside the truck.
> Jeff



Good advice. The jack was only on it because the sales man droppedit so I could hook it to the truck. Whydid you say you wont use it for big removals?


----------



## H 2 H

Im 50 plus years old and every inche of my body hurts today; don't think ill do anything today


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> nice. is that 4wd?



Thanks, yes it is, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic of me climbing a locust removal yesterday. Almost looks like someone chased a elephant up a tree.



LOL!, Good for you, though,
I will bet $1.00 that is your wall paper on your computer!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL!, Good for you, though,
> I will bet $1.00 that is your wall paper on your computer!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Pm me and i will tell you where you can send me that dollar at. lol. Its not my wallpaper. I dont know what was worse, getting out there, or coming back. That branch bounced so much when it had nothing on the end of it, and my primary tie in was at the same height as i was at. The more i climb the more i am comfortable doing stuff like that. I know that it is a normal everyday thing for most climbers, but i use my bucket most of the time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pm me and i will tell you where you can send me that dollar at. lol. Its not my wallpaper. I dont know what was worse, getting out there, or coming back. That branch bounced so much when it had nothing on the end of it, and my primary tie in was at the same height as i was at. The more i climb the more i am comfortable doing stuff like that. I know that it is a normal everyday thing for most climbers, but i use my bucket most of the time.



That was a removal, right?
Jeff :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> That was a removal, right?
> Jeff :msp_thumbup:



Heck no. I always wear spikes to prune and use hinge cuts so the bark tears nicely to heal better. Just kidding, it was a removal


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic of me climbing a locust removal yesterday. Almost looks like someone chased a elephant up a tree.



an elephant who was ####ting colorful rope...


----------



## deevo

did a big insurance job last night, craned off a big old maple from A garage and house, finished and 11:00pm got home by midnight, freekin got soaked!!! Overall good week and night to cap it off! got lots of pics and videos will post later! Went to my husky shop today and bought a new 346 xp and 562xp. Gonna break em in good this week !!!


----------



## superjunior

went fishin today


----------



## arborjockey

superjunior said:


> went fishin today


11:30am here. Still planning on going fishin myself. 
How was your trip?:msp_w00t:


----------



## deevo

Maple tree on garage house Oro-Medonte - YouTube

i made the cut than started up my i-phone to shoot some video, this was the first section, we did the entire tree after removing the 3 leaders that had failed, cracked, and came down onto the garage and house. Going out for dinner will post a few more videos and pics later. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## superjunior

arborjockey said:


> 11:30am here. Still planning on going fishin myself.
> How was your trip?:msp_w00t:



Got a late start myself but good and relaxing. had a nice little grand slam of smallies and rock bass in the river then some largemouth from a close by pond, nothing huge but still fun. 

whucha goin for?


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good advice. The jack was only on it because the sales man droppedit so I could hook it to the truck. Whydid you say you wont use it for big removals?



we run 15" morbarks and do big removals but we generally do not chip huge wood, we leave it for the log truck, but when you need to it can handle the task. I would imagine chipping into your bucket with big wood would fill it very quick anyways. the other day we were stuffing the chipper with the grapple with some ash and we were chipping some huge stuff and it took it fine, chipper wouldn't pull the massive amount of brush in but it took being force fed with the grapple did 20+ yards in about an hour(move truck, set rope, flop tree, move trucks, chip...) ran it a little hard she was running a bit hot after that though but for your average tree removal it will make your life much easier


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good advice. The jack was only on it because the sales man droppedit so I could hook it to the truck. Whydid you say you wont use it for big removals?



Mostly because we have bigger chipper's. 
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

After a wet start to the day I finished up some stump grinding jobs and washed the truck. Not a great day, but I will take it.


----------



## mikewhite85

Bought a new 201T. My foreman said he did not notice any discernible difference from the 200. 

The 200's are going for quite a bit on ebay! Stihl Ms 200t Chainsaw Brand New Not 201t | eBay

Did a job today that I thought I had bid for 3050. Brought along additional guys to get it done in one day (8 including myself though I went on bids for most of the day). Unfortunately, I did not realize that my math was wrong on the proposal and it only added up to 2150! Oops! I had written 3050 in the total on the proposal at the time of the estimate in April and did not take time to look at it closely until the end of the day today. Realized it at about 3pm, an hour before quitting time!

I thought I had bid so high that I was having the crew do additional work there for free. We ended up pruning an additional Monterey pine, a mid sized magnolia, and removing a codom from a Canary Island Pine by the end of the day at no cost. Wish I had looked more closely at the proposal before telling the guys to do all that... Thankfully, I did not lose money but I did not make too much either. Methinks I will get a fancy clip board with a calculator on it now.:cool2: I wonder how often I make mathematical mistakes like this without realizing.

Anyways, in the end it will be worth a nice yelp or angie's review  The customers were really happy- and the work was not too strenuous.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*PowerBall*

Damn it! Thought for sure that I was going to hit the Powerball yesterday. Had several instances of good luck yesterday, sold the biggest job eva! Took my dump trailer, over filled with big wood, to the dump, drove 5 miles with the pintle OPEN! O M G, I did that, over railroad tracks and all, almost made me throw up when I seen it, total newb move. But nothing happened, had enough weight. Then got The mail. IRS corrected my taxes, YES!!! Even tho I knew I was right, when ever dealing with them, ya get nervous, real nervous. Been weighing heavy on my mind. So with all this good news, I thought I better play, bought 5 tickets, not a damn thing. You guys have no idea how close we came to having the biggest tree guy bash on the planet. I was going to fly u all in and give a away Wraptors and GCRS's away as door gifts............damn it, better cancel that order.


----------



## tree md

Had a dream that I won 18 million on the lotto last night... Think I'll run down and buy some tickets...


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> Had a dream that I won 18 million on the lotto last night... Think I'll run down and buy some tickets...



Wouldn't it be fun to waste that much $$ on the tree business!!


----------



## Groundman One

It's Sunday.

Woke up late, drank coffee, and laid around doing nothing.

And I will continue to do nothing until I am forced to do something. At that point I will do something, fast and poorly, so I can return to doing nothing with style and excellence. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Boy, that would be nice to go buy all new equipment and be able to work for the fun of doing tree work.

Unfortantly, i have to go get to work. Got a garage, I cant walk through, so thats first on the list, then if i can get up the motivation, i am gonna go grind a stump that i didnt get to do on friday because of getting hit with that tsnaumi


----------



## superjunior

I'd probably retire, but hell yeah that would be a blast shopping around for shiny new crane trucks, chippers and such


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> I'd probably retire, but hell yeah that would be a blast shopping around for shiny new crane trucks, chippers and such



I'd probably just get so annoying, that I'd have to wear a bulletproof vest, for fear of other tree service owners shooting my ass! God, that would be so much fun!!


----------



## tree md

Still hanging around...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

On Friday I did a medium mulberry removal in an inner-city back yard, maybe three stories tall. Pretty simple rigging, all natural crotch and I could work over the two power drops and lay down the other utilities without a problem. 

I'm about a third of the way through when i realize that the insulator/anchor has pulled out of the drop on the neighbors building due to rotten wood. My associate grounding for me tells me it was like that when we got there, and thought I knew 

So I had to putz my way through cut n chuck about a third of the canopy, a five hour job goes to seven...


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> Still hanging around...



ill have to post some pics of my coon hes gettin kinda chunky. looks like a little blimp wobbling around after hes done eating.

hes in the back doing bidding with me wrecking a turtle my wife bought. 






thats where my money and lawn mower blades go. damn lawn ornaments. almost theraputic after a while tho. nothing like hitting a lawn gnome with a lawn mower.


----------



## superjunior

tree md said:


> Still hanging around...



awesome! that's some kind of box turtle (land turtle related to the tortoise) Wonder if it's someones pet that got loose?


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> ill have to post some pics of my coon hes gettin kinda chunky. looks like a little blimp wobbling around after hes done eating.
> 
> hes in the back doing bidding with me wrecking a turtle my wife bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats where my money and lawn mower blades go. damn lawn ornaments. almost theraputic after a while tho. nothing like hitting a lawn gnome with a lawn mower.



that thing is going to bite your ass Matt.. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

You're gonna have fun cleaning up after that coon when it gets older and bigger. My ex had one as a pet, I don't think that thing ever completely hit the litter box once.. or layed a solid turd, in it's entire life, for that matter! Lol. 

He was cool though, other than that the fact that he hated me, and was very distructive! I did have one when I was a kid that was friendly. Poor guy got into some decon, and that finished him off. I was bummed about that real bad!


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> that thing is going to bite your ass Matt.. :msp_w00t:



Nah, matt is probably like a coon whisperer. lol. 

Maybe a chimp next matt.. you could train it to ride around with you, and drink champagne out of a glass, while you run bids. I have heard good things about them as pets!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Nah, matt is probably like a coon whisperer. lol.
> 
> Maybe a chimp next matt.. you could train it to ride around with you, and drink champagne out of a glass, while you run bids. I have heard good things about them as pets!! :msp_tongue:



Ive tangled with lots of coons. we just have an understanding. this one is really timid. doesnt show any aggression yet. Ive got him before his eyes where open i think its been 4-5 weeks. I know what to expect out of them atleast. the litter box is a hard thing to get im working on it now. but in any other sense it acts like a big cat. sleeps on the couch with me when i pass out. ill ask my wife to get a pick next time i dont make it to bed and just crash on the floor our couch. ill wake up and the back of my head will be all sweaty from him. or he might of pissed on me one of the two happened.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> that thing is going to bite your ass Matt.. :msp_w00t:



Its more of knowing what to do with them. if you treat them like a dog or cat. your probably gonna get a chunk taken out of your hand. they are deffinetly wild animals. they can be cool as long as your expectations are not for them to be a lap dog.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I forgot what I was gonna say.
Jeff:msp_confused:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic of me climbing a locust removal yesterday. Almost looks like someone chased a elephant up a tree.



Dude, you should consider 3 or 4 TIP's...lol


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Dude, you should consider 3 or 4 TIP's...lol



You go Woodsgirl!!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

tree md said:


> Curious as to what you guy's opinions are on using a car to do estimates... I did one in my Cadillac this week but it was for a previous client that I know and lives in my area... When I dedicate a full day to just doing estimates I usually put on a nice shirt and Khakis when I go... I'd like to use my Cadillac but I wonder if it would be a little much. I tend to do better when I show up in the truck with saw dust coming out of my ears after I have been working all day...
> 
> Any of you run estimates in a car?



I quote in a Honda Insight tell the clients I try to keep cost down but remind them the price of diesel and some offer to let me leave my chipper and fuso on multiday jobs and I commute in the eco-quoter, nice to have it on job too to break early or lunch or parts run, gets around 52 in town and better on the hwy usually put about 20-30 a week in it, San Antonio sits on alot of miles so comes in handy plus it has AC and none of my trucks have ac,
Paul
View attachment 240406


----------



## tree md

Did you buy that at Don Carlton? I know right where that dealership is. I usually go right by there a couple of times a week.


----------



## treemandan

ROPECLIMBER said:


> I quote in a Honda Insight tell the clients I try to keep cost down but remind them the price of diesel and some offer to let me leave my chipper and fuso on multiday jobs and I commute in the eco-quoter, nice to have it on job too to break early or lunch or parts run, gets around 52 in town and better on the hwy usually put about 20-30 a week in it, San Antonio sits on alot of miles so comes in handy plus it has AC and none of my trucks have ac,
> Paul
> View attachment 240406





Them Yota's are selling like hotcakes. I have always used a smaller vessel to run around in. I'll leave my crap parked on yer lawn fer a week if I have to.


----------



## treemandan

superjunior said:


> that thing is going to bite your ass Matt.. :msp_w00t:



gonna tear into them seats and rip open that gps.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

tree md said:


> Did you buy that at Don Carlton? I know right where that dealership is. I usually go right by there a couple of times a week.



No I found it on Tulsa craigslist and flew to tulsa and drove it back same day the seller bought a 2010 in 09 and they had it washed oil changed at dealer and filled it up with real gas,I made it back to SA on same tank, was the best mpg I have got since too 72mpg,(tail wind ac off and floating 18 wheelers) this thing hates 10%ethenoyle and we cant get real gas anymore, before this I had a crx hf and my Aunt who lives in Morris OK bought it and still drives it, I liked it better in town the Insight is to high geared for stop and go driving, but is unique, gets a lot of looks,
Paul


----------



## treeman75

Here is a couple pics of my guys doing a dead maple. Everything we have been doing lately has been pretty easy, really nothing worth taking pics of. I have some work to do at a cemetary, I will take some pics of that.View attachment 240418
View attachment 240419


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Nah, matt is probably like a coon whisperer. lol.
> 
> Maybe a chimp next matt.. you could train it to ride around with you, and drink champagne out of a glass, while you run bids. I have heard good things about them as pets!! :msp_tongue:



I'm not particularly into pets mostly because I'm never home. Only reason the coon survived was he got hauled home in our log truck. I heard it crying the next morning and started feeding it. The little thing kinda grew on me. My neighbor has a monkey, I don't know what kind but I really don't like it. I've had buckshot ready for years, It's at least 3 feet tall. I've told them I don't like it. 8 month old boy and two year old Girl. I don't play around with mean animals. They wind up in the chip pile.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tfpth4


----------



## treeman75

Wasnt that in Penn where a womens monkey ripped her face off?


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Wasnt that in Penn where a womens monkey ripped her face off?



Ya there definitely something that people shouldn't keep as pets. Look at sigfreed and Roy.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?va4lut


----------



## [email protected]

*Wow!*



jefflovstrom said:


> I took a couple pic's when I got home.
> Jeff
> View attachment 240127
> 
> View attachment 240128



Dudes: Someone here's livin pirty high off the hog!:smile2:


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> I'm not particularly into pets mostly because I'm never home. Only reason the coon survived was he got hauled home in our log truck. I heard it crying the next morning and started feeding it. The little thing kinda grew on me. My neighbor has a monkey, I don't know what kind but I really don't like it. I've had buckshot ready for years, It's at least 3 feet tall. I've told them I don't like it. 8 month old boy and two year old Girl. I don't play around with mean animals. They wind up in the chip pile.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tfpth4




He said he don't like the ####ing monkey and he's got buckshot.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Wasnt that in Penn where a womens monkey ripped her face off?



They were drunk and high on pharmacuticals and so was the monkey.


----------



## Zale

Drugs and monkeys are never a good combination.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Was thinking about buying this little fella, but think i am gonna hold out and get one with tracks. He wants $5000 with no attachments. I would need to foam fill the tires, and buy attachments. The machine gots about 700 hrs on it too.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Was thinking about buying this little fella, but think i am gonna hold out and get one with tracks. He wants $5000 with no attachments. I would need to foam fill the tires, and buy attachments. The machine gots about 700 hrs on it too.



Oh God dude, just get a ####ing wheelbarrow already!! 

Sorry, just had to say that once..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Some stuff for sale.*

I am selling my 85 morbark chippper, and a 28' hay / firewood conveyer if anyone is interested. I will list them in the classified section as well.


----------



## treeslayer

I've had the good fortune to be climbing for limbwalker54 recently, got the rest of the week booked with him. He's a breath of fresh air, especially considering some of my recent work contract gigs. guy really has his #### together, and I look forward to working with him in the morning, and going home in a good mood.... And after all my years travelling, let me tell ya, THAT MATTERS.


----------



## NCTREE

treeslayer said:


> I've had the good fortune to be climbing for limbwalker54 recently, got the rest of the week booked with him. He's a breath of fresh air, especially considering some of my recent work contract gigs. guy really has his #### together, and I look forward to working with him in the morning, and going home in a good mood.... And after all my years travelling, let me tell ya, THAT MATTERS.



Pics or didn't happen


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am selling my 85 morbark chippper, and a 28' hay / firewood conveyer if anyone is interested. I will list them in the classified section as well.



you buyin that new morbark?


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am selling my 85 morbark chippper, and a 28' hay / firewood conveyer if anyone is interested. I will list them in the classified section as well.



there is a woodsman 790 out your way that I'm going to go check out this weekend. was supposed to be a demo unit with like 15 hours on it or something 250hp. its in east earl PA


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> Drugs and monkeys are never a good combination.



I think if there is anything we all have learned so far its that.

For ####'s sake when I was a lil bastard my daycare had a pet cougar. No ####.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> there is a woodsman 790 out your way that I'm going to go check out this weekend. was supposed to be a demo unit with like 15 hours on it or something 250hp. its in east earl PA



Yeah, thats not to far from me. Stop in and say hi if you want.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> you buyin that new morbark?



Maybe, If i sell my chipper, and with the money i have saved up, I would have a nice down payment.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Was going over my stumper yesturday. I just love my lift. Sure beats working on the ground.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah, thats not to far from me. Stop in and say hi if you want.



yeah we both know who's selling it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I dont. Whos selling it?


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont. Whos selling it?



give me an M!


----------



## deevo

Well, I got the go ahead for the cleanup (chipping & removing the wood) from the tree on the house/garage we had Friday night. Was waiting to see whether the insurance was going to pay for it, and they are. I am also debating whether to buy another chip truck and chipper. I want another chipper as a back up anyways, but also want to start another crew. I am at a point where do I get bigger or stay where I am? I have 2 fulltime guys and 5 part time guys, groundies, climbers, brush draggers! One of my main climbers is very good at all aspects, and works safe, and I can fully trust him to do complicated jobs without me being there on site now. I have sent him and a few others out on their own a lot in the past few weeks and did great work. I make sure every job is done to my expectations and has taken a lot of thought and trust to make this happen. Decisions decisions!!!!!!!!! :cool2: Oh yeah looking for a mini skid steer now! I want to demo the DW650 and the Vermeer equivilent. We have a 743 Bobcat with grapples, but like everyone knows is not nice lawn friendly!


----------



## bootboy

Dug fence posts in record breaking heat... Trees have slowed down with all the hot weather, not sure if there is a correlation...


----------



## NCTREE

TMD and I got up in a big old linden tree today and pruned her, she was a beast. My mom delivered me some fresh copper river salmon from the Pikes Place market it Seattle when I got home. Let me tell you that is some of the best salmon I every had you just can't get that here on the east coast.:msp_smile:


----------



## tree md

Had a great day today after my nightmare of a day yesterday. I won't go into all of it but suffice to say that I didn't get to my job till 2 pm yesterday. Started off with my brother flipping his truck and being pinned in it (he made it out Ok). I went to the crash site and was stuck there until noon, then went around the block looking for an address right around the corner where I had a job to bid and saw a really good friend in a hospital gown and a cast on his leg fighting with two cops while on his crutches... Ass shinning and all. I couldn't just leave him there as he practically gave me the stumper I was pulling behind me. Something happened and he lost his longtime girlfriend a couple of years ago and he hasn't been right since. Anyway, I stopped and talked to the cops, told them the story on him (a sad one) and they handed me his Indian Nations ID, social security card and CDL and told me to take his clothes and wrist watch and get him home. He had broken his ankle and had some altercation with them while trying to leave the hospital. Anyway, I had to get him home or they would have locked him up... I finally made it to my job where the customer has a license plate that says grumpy on it... He was #####ing me out over the phone when I called to tell him I was running late... I had him laughing before I left though. Said he is gonna have me back to do some pruning in the Winter.

Had a good day today. Ran three job sites today with 2 spread out crews. I tested my groundy on a $450 dollar stump today. Left him on his own and he had it done by the time I got back in two hours... Was a good day.


----------



## Brush Hog

Cleaned up some other hacks mess :bang: that homeowner fired.


----------



## Grace Tree

Brush Hog said:


> Cleaned up some other hacks mess :bang: that homeowner fired.


I've worked on a few of those (including today) where I wanted to put a sign out by the road that read; I DIDN'T DO THE BAD TREE WORK. I'M JUST TRYING TO FIX THE OTHER GUY'S MISTAKES. We did one where it looked like the guy tied a beaver to a pole and let him chew the limbs off. Others were actually dished into the trunk. Embarrassing when it's by a busy highway.
Phil


----------



## mr. holden wood

NCTREE said:


> TMD and I got up in a big old linden tree today and pruned her, she was a beast. My mom delivered me some fresh copper river salmon from the Pikes Place market it Seattle when I got home. Let me tell you that is some of the best salmon I every had you just can't get that here on the east coast.:msp_smile:



It's pike place market ya hillbilly, just a few exits south of me. They sure do beat an old clam.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Was going over my stumper yesturday. I just love my lift. Sure beats working on the ground.



would you please paint that thing already..


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> there is a woodsman 790 out your way that I'm going to go check out this weekend. was supposed to be a demo unit with like 15 hours on it or something 250hp. its in east earl PA



Iv'e been demo'n chippers all week, ran a 1290 which was sweet but has a really lame throttle the size of a muprhy swithch you have to hold up and down for at least 20 seconds. Then had a vermeer 1200 , cant get over that safety bump bar on the feed table and to many electronic gizmos. Got a 990 on thursday seems like a good in between chipper, removals are a minority of my work.
Cant imagine dragging arount that 790, that thing weighs around 12,000pnds your gonna need a semi to drag that and you better kill helluva alot trees to pay off that $120,000 unit. Hope your kids arent planning on doing tree work, your gonna run out of trees.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> would you please paint that thing already..



I really want to get it done, but i am just to darn busy. I think today, I moved from 3 weeks out to a month out. Got some old guy thats gonna pay me $350 to pull off ivoy from 2 trees and clean it up. It might take me 2 hrs at the most.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I really want to get it done, but i am just to darn busy. I think today, I moved from 3 weeks out to a month out. Got some old guy thats gonna pay me $350 to pull off ivoy from 2 trees and clean it up. It might take me 2 hrs at the most.



I hear ya man.

what you lookin to get for your chipper?


----------



## squad143

Last week has not been the best. 

The Dodge 2500 needed a new tranny. (362,00km -about 217,000 miles isn't too bad, but it still was $$$).

Had to replace the A/C in the house. - more $$$.

Ended up getting a couple of stitches on my left index finger yesterday from a "chop saw incident" while building a ladder rack on the chip truck. -could have been worse I guess. My fault. Ended up having to give a "storm job" to a friend.

Go to start the chip truck this evening and it needs a new starter. #%*~!!!!!!!!

Oh well, at least I have another climber that can climb, so that I can mend. I'm booked solid for the next month and I woke up on the right side of the grass (a line that a family member [cancer survivor] uses).

All's good, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## mr. holden wood

superjunior said:


> I hear ya man.
> 
> what you lookin to get for your chipper?[/QUOT
> 
> I've been seeing all these pics of huge chippers, cranes and chip truck on here and they are coming from towns less then half the size of a seattle suburb. You use to work out here,even the biggest outfits don't run anything bigger then a 12" and cranes are a minority at best. What do you think the differance is, we have huge trees and tons of money. Wondering if it's the comp. last time i looked there was over 550 tree services in the yellow pages and on google in the seattle area.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> I hear ya man.
> 
> what you lookin to get for your chipper?



I would like to get $6000


----------



## mr. holden wood

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would like to get $6000



My buddy just sold his 1250 for 6g's. Steel belts poking out of the tires,chute about to fall off and just a plain eye sore. Sold it to landscaper for cash, it's a great time of year to sell a chipper, post it on craigs list in the closest big city to ya.


----------



## superjunior

mr. holden wood said:


> superjunior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya man.
> 
> what you lookin to get for your chipper?[/QUOT
> 
> I've been seeing all these pics of huge chippers, cranes and chip truck on here and they are coming from towns less then half the size of a seattle suburb. You use to work out here,even the biggest outfits don't run anything bigger then a 12" and cranes are a minority at best. What do you think the differance is, we have huge trees and tons of money. Wondering if it's the comp. last time i looked there was over 550 tree services in the yellow pages and on google in the seattle area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too when I lived out there. Heck the co I worked for used 6in chuck n ducks. wood either got left on site or loaded in a pick up, I'll never forget loading massive rounds of fir in to an old chevy pickup by hand.. Of course this was back in the late 80's, I wonder what those guys are doing now. Went on their website and they're still around.
> 
> Around here it seams like most established outfits have some kind of crane and a big chipper to keep up with it. Not sure why things seam so different over here..
Click to expand...


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would like to get $6000



How bout 3k and I'll paint your grinder for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> How bout 3k and I'll paint your grinder for ya! :biggrin:



The dealer will give me more then that for a trade in. 

I also have everything to paint it now too. I am going to tear the grinder completely down and replace parts as i paint it. It has some cracked welds and what not that need to be fixed.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> The dealer will give me more then that for a trade in.
> 
> I also have everything to paint it now too. I am going to tear the grinder completely down and replace parts as i paint it. It has some cracked welds and what not that need to be fixed.



cool. I went through the same thing when replacing my small grinder. I ended up getting more for it through an outside sale then the dealer was going to give me for a trade in. Picked up another climber and groundguy and suddenly find myself needing another chipper.. guess it doesn't need to be a big one. 

painting stump grinders is a job and a half! don't wish that on anybody..


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ROPECLIMBER said:


> I quote in a Honda Insight tell the clients I try to keep cost down but remind them the price of diesel and some offer to let me leave my chipper and fuso on multiday jobs and I commute in the eco-quoter, nice to have it on job too to break early or lunch or parts run, gets around 52 in town and better on the hwy usually put about 20-30 a week in it, San Antonio sits on alot of miles so comes in handy plus it has AC and none of my trucks have ac,
> Paul
> View attachment 240406



I've used my wife's Accord a few times, but stick to the company truck for most of the few leads that I run. 

The slacks and button shirt are a very good idea, because they communicate a certain level of professionalism, though neat workwear with a little dirt on them can project the competent trades man image. I am often confused by the business owners who show up in shabby ripped jeans and generic shirt, or old camouflage utility pants. I'll get my "old saw" out and say again that selling yourself will more often get the job then selling the work. If I can Walk & Talk with a potential client my closing rate is near 50% higher than writing "trim tree" on a bid sheet.

As for the Caddie....I think this may be very situationally dependent, I think you may be concerned with a subliminal message that you are going to be charging too much. For an estate level bid it may work in your favor, because it projects an entrepreneurial image, you are established and will be there for the client for the long haul. What i often tell people is that I'm a service provider and I want to take care of them for years to come.

I'm in favor of the small car/truck for leads and part's run, crew cabs are great for big jobs where you people on lunch/potty breaks. Everything you drive should have name/number highly visible, maybe even a web-address.


----------



## Seemlessstate

*removed a VERY dead elm tree.*

Ryan Lawn and Tree flops a big dead elm - YouTube


just skip to the last 20 seconds. 

also removed a medium sized silver maple, took some big storm damage pieces out of a mulberry and cleaned out a 40' pin oak.


----------



## NCTREE

*TMD doesn't care anymore*

TMD worked with me the other day in some old linden trees. The day went pretty well for the most part but it's just that something has been on my mind since. Both trees had some prolonged issues that couldn't be address in one prune session but i feel i must bring this to his attention. It isn't my intention to start a fight, only to let him know that i'm not happy. Maybe i'm being too picky, or maybe i'm just wrong if so then fine. A couple of cuts he made on the one linden tree really dissapointed me. It could be he was tired or just didn't care IDK whatever the case I really thought he was better than that. Let me know if im being overly critical. These pics are from a cut he made but really it was the 6" flush cut that ticked me off.


----------



## Zale

You're being overly critical.


----------



## ddhlakebound

That's just effed up. You posting it as a gripe on the net I mean, not that TMD may have made a less than optimal cut. 

Really, how hard is it to look a man in the eye and say "Hey, I'm a bit pissed that you flushed that limb on my customers tree, what's the deal man?"


----------



## Zale

Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone.


----------



## tree MDS

ddhlakebound said:


> That's just effed up. You posting it as a gripe on the net I mean, not that TMD may have made a less than optimal cut.
> 
> Really, how hard is it to look a man in the eye and say "Hey, I'm a bit pissed that you flushed that limb on my customers tree, what's the deal man?"



Bet your ass they'd hear it if it was my job.. that would be as far as it would (typically) travel, though. 

I'm kinda like a "hack with ridgid standards". Lol.


----------



## NCTREE

ddhlakebound said:


> That's just effed up. You posting it as a gripe on the net I mean, not that TMD may have made a less than optimal cut.
> 
> Really, how hard is it to look a man in the eye and say "Hey, I'm a bit pissed that you flushed that limb on my customers tree, what's the deal man?"



yu shouldn't jump to conclusions i did ask him why he made that cut and his answer was "you got to do something" That answer isn't good enough for me so thats why i'm bringing it up here. there was a bunch of unfavorable cuts he made when I was in the backyard doing something else. I thought I could trust him to do the tree without me there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I'm new here. Who is TMD?
Jeff


----------



## tree md

Busy day. Got my guys started on one job then headed off to my condos to finish up on the second phase of a pruning project that has taken me forever due to storm related calls and weather. Had a little storm cleanup to do there and more broken and split limbs to do later. While walking the property I saw a bunch more stuff that needs to be pruned from structures... It a never ending cycle it seems...

Anyway, collected on 6 jobs today... That's always a good thing.


----------



## treeman75

I dead wooded ten ash and locust today at one of the jewish cemeteries. We were just getting the bigger dead out of them. I did two in about a half hour then sent one of my other guys up and I ran a couple bids. I get back about an hour and a half later and he is just starting his third one, Pissed me off. I dont know what he is doing when Im gone and I know he is faster than that. We were using my little bucket so it wasnt even that hard. This has happened a few times the past couple weeks. I asked my ground guy and he said they have been working. I jumped up in the bucket and did the last six in three hours.


----------



## treeman75

This year is going great. Im three weeks back and today I sold five jobs!


----------



## treeman75

Im meeting a guy Fri to talk about updating my website, I cant wait to get rid of the lion tailed pics. I havent lion tailed a tree in a couple years.


----------



## treebilly

did a small removal and line clearence in the morning and then everything wnt to hell. two of the three removals had concrete in them. both showed no signs of it. After rocking $150 worth of chains (tight drop zones on the logs) I left a 12 foot stub and said [email protected]* it and told the guy that his excavator can rip it over when he digs the foundation. Easy day for tomorrow though. gotta go down to st clarsville(2 hour drive) for an hours worth of work for a large co that uses us., then ride around with my "boss" so i know what 5 different crews need to do while he's in florida for ten days.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Last week has not been the best.
> 
> The Dodge 2500 needed a new tranny. (362,00km -about 217,000 miles isn't too bad, but it still was $$$).
> 
> Had to replace the A/C in the house. - more $$$.
> 
> Ended up getting a couple of stitches on my left index finger yesterday from a "chop saw incident" while building a ladder rack on the chip truck. -could have been worse I guess. My fault. Ended up having to give a "storm job" to a friend.
> 
> Go to start the chip truck this evening and it needs a new starter. #%*~!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh well, at least I have another climber that can climb, so that I can mend. I'm booked solid for the next month and I woke up on the right side of the grass (a line that a family member [cancer survivor] uses).
> 
> All's good, tomorrow's another day.


Crappy Chuck, heal fast!


----------



## tree md

Forgot to mention earlier that one of my clients from today is a 33 year retired veteran and a member of the Oklahoma Native American Color Guard. Really cool guy. He invited me in while he wrote the check and he had all his beads out working on an intricate necklas and banner for his traditional Creek Nation Eagle battle dress that he wears at the color ceremonies to welcome home and honor other veterans. Really cool stuff. Love working for guys like that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Book blues*

Reading Arboriculture by Harris, second attempt. Started, but then stalled, got real busy with kid stuff on top of work, in meantime, loaned the book out to a yungin, cant remember who, bought a new one (used from Amazon for 20 bucks!perfect shape) 
Struggling thru some of it, the whole light thing and its affect is pretty deep. JPS could ya thro some lamen terms up to make it a little easier to understand, it gets pretty damn confusing. I would say that book is not for the newb. I have read a lot of books, this one is hard. Tryin ta grasp it is not easy, for me anyway. Nano meters! Trying to get back into the 2 hours a day with da books, not easy when your workin sun up to sun down.

Blasted a fairly large silver maple yesterday, had a bunch of skinny a s s leaders, over a house and choice landscaping/ irrigation. I hate climbing these, get to the top and your trying to stick a spike into something that is not even as big around as a fence post, so ya have to aim yur shot. Legs are real tired today

Got bamboozled last night on a bid. They didn't want any prices, just my time to waste. Found out after I was done looking at everything, "thanks for your time, now we know what we need to do" Call note "need estimate on pruning all trees on property" Spent a hour there, my fault for not addressing their needs right off the bat.


----------



## tree md

Had some fricking idiot call me this week and have me come out to look at a removal for a second time. Pissed me off. He must have forgot he already got an estimate from me. He doesn't speak good English so I couldn't recognize the name. When he asked me to just stick the estimate in the door I knew the caller sounded familiar. I gave him a song of a price the first time because his house is right around the corner from my condo account and I would have had my stump grinder on location the next day. I think I bid it for $200, stump included (really small removal) and then the A-hole wouldn't answer my follow up call, never got back to me and had the nerve to call me back out to the same address again. I did not leave another estimate amd did not call back this time. :angry2:

Woke up this morning with a swollen paw. I've got a Locust thorn in it from a prune I did yesterday...


----------



## treeman75

tree md said:


> Had some fricking idiot call me this week and have me come out to look at a removal for a second time. Pissed me off. He must have forgot he already got an estimate from me. He doesn't speak good English so I couldn't recognize the name. When he asked me to just stick the estimate in the door I knew the caller sounded familiar. I gave him a song of a price the first time because his house is right around the corner from my condo account and I would have had my stump grinder on location the next day. I think I bid it for $200, stump included (really small removal) and then the A-hole wouldn't answer my follow up call, never got back to me and had the nerve to call me back out to the same address again. I did not leave another estimate amd did not call back this time. :angry2:
> 
> Woke up this morning with a swollen paw. I've got a Locust thorn in it from a prune I did yesterday...



Honey locust do the same too me. I think the thorns have some kind of poisen on them. Every time I get poked it swells up and burns. It feels like it broke off in you but I have dug in it and nothing is in there.


----------



## tree md

treeman75 said:


> Honey locust do the same too me. I think the thorns have some kind of poisen on them. Every time I get poked it swells up and burns. It feels like it broke off in you but I have dug in it and nothing is in there.



Had a friend who stepped on one a few years back while we were walking down to the river to go fishing. It went clean through his flip flop. Messed him up pretty bad. He missed work because of it.


----------



## ashevilletree

Today? Today I took a personal and tended to my japanese maples outback and relaxed wit' the family :msp_biggrin:

But what is today, but tomorrow's yesterday?


----------



## deevo

Demolished a 3 stem 60' birch over a house, did the stump, than a neighbor asked me to do a small spruce stump afterwards. Homeowner dragged all the brush to the chipper (part of the deal he is a friend of a friend) outta there in 3 hours. Easy 8 hundo!


----------



## deevo

Well.....I ordered a husky 562 and 346 xp last Saturday morning.......they were supposed to be in yesterday......still waiting! Wanted to play with them all this week! Had some nice maple and Oak I wanted to break em in on! Hopefully they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## MackenzieTree

got 9 pines down, part of a 13 pine complete removal, day 2 not all drops


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had to do a temp emergency weld job on my grinder last night. A crack developed where the hydrolic cylinders attach to the pivot head weldment, because the rental place did a crappy repair weld job.







Sold this job today for $1275 for removing 2 purple plums, and a maple and grinding the stumps. Two of the three hang way over the house. HO gotta remove a section of the fence so i can grind the one stump. I dont know why people let trees get that big when they are only 3' from there house.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC

One Sugar Maple that fell on a house... Two Pine Stumps, Three White Pine Tops, Four loads to the wood lot, Five more customers to chase Down.... And a cemetary full of trees too do... Booked up till the end of July probably. 

VHTC


----------



## Reg

Some headcam footage from from the spring, just. Its actually been alright, as in busy enough, but I got a feeling things are going to dry up again now. Its an odd place.

Switch your youtube settings to HD

Treework, Spring, 2012, Victoria BC - YouTube


----------



## treeman75

Reg said:


> Some headcam footage from from the spring, just. Its actually been alright, as in busy enough, but I got a feeling things are going to dry up again now. Its an odd place.
> 
> Switch your youtube settings to HD
> 
> Treework, Spring, 2012, Victoria BC - YouTube



Another great vid! I love the views and nice speed lines. How you liking your new 201t?


----------



## treeman75

Today I did a linden removal and trimmed two silvers. I got the go ahead today to start a job for wally world too.


----------



## Reg

treeman75 said:


> Another great vid! I love the views and nice speed lines. How you liking your new 201t?



Terrible, to be frank. Even with the muffler mod its a woeful cutter against gravity. Gonna have to doctor it more. If ya see a 200t anywhere, buy it because you dont want one of these fckers.


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> yu shouldn't jump to conclusions i did ask him why he made that cut and his answer was "you got to do something" That answer isn't good enough for me so thats why i'm bringing it up here. there was a bunch of unfavorable cuts he made when I was in the backyard doing something else. I thought I could trust him to do the tree without me there.


there's at least 5,000 of my posts that I have read and after I have posted them and cringed maybe you should delete the pics and this whole thing , do it quick though while no one is looking LOL....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had my a s s handed to me yesterday, stupid tree.


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> Another great vid! I love the views and nice speed lines. How you liking your new 201t?



I was going to say the exact same thing! That big job near the end with the crane looked like a fun one! How long did that take>? Thanks again for the great videos Reg:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## deevo

Reg said:


> Terrible, to be frank. Even with the muffler mod its a woeful cutter against gravity. Gonna have to doctor it more. If ya see a 200t anywhere, buy it because you dont want one of these fckers.



I am waiting for the 540xp to come out ......whenever it does! My 200T is in relatively good shape!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I'm new here. Who is TMD?
> Jeff



That would be me.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> That would be me.



The Hacker!!


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> yu shouldn't jump to conclusions i did ask him why he made that cut and his answer was "you got to do something" That answer isn't good enough for me so thats why i'm bringing it up here. there was a bunch of unfavorable cuts he made when I was in the backyard doing something else. I thought I could trust him to do the tree without me there.



A bunch!!?? Come on, cut me some slack. I am not that bad am I?

There was more to my relpy than " you got to do something". That was just the part you chose to remember.

The thing about the rules of cutting is that they look good on paper but don't exactly fit with every senerio.


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> TMD worked with me the other day in some old linden trees. The day went pretty well for the most part but it's just that something has been on my mind since. Both trees had some prolonged issues that couldn't be address in one prune session but i feel i must bring this to his attention. It isn't my intention to start a fight, only to let him know that i'm not happy. Maybe i'm being too picky, or maybe i'm just wrong if so then fine. A couple of cuts he made on the one linden tree really dissapointed me. It could be he was tired or just didn't care IDK whatever the case I really thought he was better than that. Let me know if im being overly critical. These pics are from a cut he made but really it was the 6" flush cut that ticked me off.




It was a close cut. And I didn't mean to rip the other one... you were distracting me by standing behind me asking questions when I cut it, I am easily distracted I guess.
Now on that stub I did make the choice to cut it like that. In that particular circumstance I thought it best in the situation. I chose to cut off the hole and into fresh meat. I did think about leaving more of the collar but it seemed it would turn into a big rotten hole just the same.

I get a little lost when I just show up to prune another guy's tree, a tree I have never seen before or had time to contemplate. And that's the hard part, the contemplating. I get lost between what should be done and what you said you were going to do and how much its costs. You know, expectations of the client, it always comes down to that. 

The years and years of this collar cut discussion have made me tired... so has all this climbing round trying to make perfect cuts. My arboriculural technique is a blend of everything I have ever seen and heard on the subject. Its all in there, the bits come and go as needed and I methodicaly cut based on all the circumstances as well.


----------



## treemandan

It seemed to me that I made the cut right on the border of live tissue. That what was I was going for, collar cut or not. It was a forked branch , asthetics came to mind. Its a cut that paste would be good all but all cuts are.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Reg said:


> Some headcam footage from from the spring, just. Its actually been alright, as in busy enough, but I got a feeling things are going to dry up again now. Its an odd place.
> 
> Switch your youtube settings to HD
> 
> Treework, Spring, 2012, Victoria BC - YouTube



Reg, bang up job brother!...very nice work, love the zip line.

I like the "I give you 7 out out of 10"........ should of let it run more ehh, why is this so hard for groundie's to understand this...lol

keep the vids coming


----------



## Reg

deevo said:


> I was going to say the exact same thing! That big job near the end with the crane looked like a fun one! How long did that take>? Thanks again for the great videos Reg:msp_thumbsup:



Thanks. We spent a day rigging/winching all the limbs across to the far rigging point where we had the chipper as you can see, and were able to do so without anything actually touching down along the way....which save probably about 6 hours labor had we just layed them out on the embankment. And then had a little crane in the second day to pluck the spars. We were actually out of reach with the last tree so had to chunk down with a vertical speed line, and then winch the logs up bank until the crane could reach....at which point we were only good for 1000lb lifts. So 2 days in all.


----------



## Toddppm

treemandan said:


> It was a close cut. And I didn't mean to rip the other one... you were distracting me by standing behind me asking questions when I cut it, I am easily distracted I guess.
> Now on that stub I did make the choice to cut it like that. In that particular circumstance I thought it best in the situation. I chose to cut off the hole and into fresh meat. I did think about leaving more of the collar but it seemed it would turn into a big rotten hole just the same.
> 
> I get a little lost when I just show up to prune another guy's tree, a tree I have never seen before or had time to contemplate. And that's the hard part, the contemplating. I get lost between what should be done and what you said you were going to do and how much its costs. You know, expectations of the client, it always comes down to that.
> 
> The years and years of this collar cut discussion have made me tired... so has all this climbing round trying to make perfect cuts. My arboriculural technique is a blend of everything I have ever seen and heard on the subject. Its all in there, the bits come and go as needed and I methodicaly cut based on all the circumstances as well.





So TMD violated a knothole? It happens..


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

NCTREE said:


> yu shouldn't jump to conclusions i did ask him why he made that cut and his answer was "you got to do something" That answer isn't good enough for me so thats why i'm bringing it up here. there was a bunch of unfavorable cuts he made when I was in the backyard doing something else. I thought I could trust him to do the tree without me there.



Sounds like you and TMD (THE DAN) need to HUG IT OUT.

I've made a few "unfavorable cuts" myself, it just happend's sometime....


----------



## tree md

I peeled a cut past the collar last week. Hate it. To tell the truth it embarrasses the #### out of me when I do something like that but it happens. We are merely mortal men...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, we finished a big euc job this week. It was 78 large eucs to crown thin and safety prune, about 15 hazard removals, and structure prune some young eucs. The tips of eucs can get pretty heavy. It is a job getting out on the end's and lighten them up. 
Here are some pics. Don't be afraid to get critical. 
Jeff 
View attachment 240992
View attachment 240993
View attachment 240994
View attachment 240995
View attachment 240996


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, we finished a big euc job this week. It was 78 large eucs to crown thin and safety prune, about 15 hazard removals, and structure prune some young eucs. The tips of eucs can get pretty heavy. It is a job getting out on the end's and lighten them up.
> Here are some pics. Don't be afraid to get critical.
> Jeff
> View attachment 240992
> View attachment 240993
> View attachment 240994
> View attachment 240995
> View attachment 240996



Looks good to me. You couldn't wheel in your bucket truck for those? Or not enough reach? Those look like they would be fun to climb!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

I spent most of the day collecting $, looked at one narly looking dead silver maple! Oh yes, over 3 phase, and of course the house, very tight. Bid accordingly, will see! :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Looks good to me. You couldn't wheel in your bucket truck for those? Or not enough reach? Those look like they would be fun to climb!:msp_thumbup:


They where too tall for the bucket, ( near 100'), 
The good thing is that it bordered a golf course that residents had access too and they all had fire place's. Started on a Wednesday and left a lot of wood for the week-end and came back and a lot was took! WHOO!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> I peeled a cut past the collar last week. Hate it. To tell the truth it embarrasses the #### out of me when I do something like that but it happens. We are merely mortal men...



Ahem: oh nevermind


----------



## mikewhite85

Spent the last 2 days removing 2 big Aleppo pines. Still have some more clean up to do on Monday. I was able to fell about 40' of spar on the taller one (pictured) but all that slicing and dicing the 3' trunk wood takes a while. View attachment 241067
Underbid this one but glad to keep my crew going. The client has been a joy to work for as well. 

And my first crane job is on Tuesday  A row of 11 Italian cypresses and a pair of mid sized Ash. Got Beastmaster to help me on this one.


----------



## superjunior

deevo said:


> I am waiting for the 540xp to come out ......whenever it does! My 200T is in relatively good shape!



august


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

removed a dead oak, and birch and then did two other small tree jobs. Had a little ops the first job. Dropped a small piece of wood (maybe 3" dia x 3' long) from about 50' up, and it over rotated and landed end first on the driveway right where there was some damage from root heave. Didnt it punch a hole in the driveway. WTF. They like 10 mins later had some branch tips touch the gutter on the way down and wont you know it, it broke off the gutter. I couldn't believe it, came down. Low and behold the gutter brackets were made outta of plastic. Had to take a breath and slow down a little, and there was no more issues. Luckely, the lady was really cool, and she had new brackets for the gutter, so we fixed it. She said it was about to fall down anyway.







Went and ground the honey locust stump i didnt get to last week because of the driving rain when we left. What a pile of chips. Took me 2 hrs with my little 1625a sjr. The tree was mounded up about 6 inches higher then the surronding grade. Glad i dont have to clean up all those chips.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just sold a $4300 job. Sweet. And they want me to come back in the fall and do more trimming


----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> So TMD violated a knothole? It happens..



I take it you've been there yourself and thanks to you and everybody else for their support.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I shaved!
Jeff 
View attachment 241105

:msp_tongue:


----------



## Pelorus

treemandan said:


> I take it you've been there yourself and thanks to you and everybody else for their support.



I gotta confess I once spiked up (performed acupuncture upon) a big ole maple tree I was just deadwooding. The guilt has been gnawing at my conscience for years.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> I gotta confess I once spiked up (performed acupuncture upon) a big ole maple tree I was just deadwooding. The guilt has been gnawing at my conscience for years.



Yeah we did that the Odd time when I did line clearance in the boonies!!! Lol never done it since!!


----------



## ropensaddle

yesterday 10 removals 1 was clean -up others large cut and cut up into 4 foot sections! Today ground 20 stumps 2 hrs 360 smackers


----------



## dbl612

*mug shot*



jefflovstrom said:


> I shaved!
> Jeff
> View attachment 241105
> 
> :msp_tongue:


to the customer "its been brought to our attention that you have a tree problem, how do you want to handle it?"


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> to the customer "its been brought to our attention that you have a tree problem, how do you want to handle it?"



I wish I could have Jeff handle sales for me!


----------



## sgreanbeans

*What is wrong with todays youth*

So we had our middle sons grad party last night. Have been saving a pretty large bon fire for it. 50fts flames BTW! So, I let Brandon and a few of his buddys w/ hot chicks stay, they had a bit of beer and wine, DID I MENTION HOT CHICKS. I took keys, parents knew, I blocked all access to the back 40 with the big trucks and turned them loose. I wake up, expecting to see naked young people passed out all over my yard with Sharpie paint jobs and shaved heads. Beer cans and garbage all over. I so was disappointed. There was not a mess, all kids in the house, with clothes on. Still have half the beer and they cleaned up the basement kitchen area where the food was. W T F ! If that was us, me and my friends, god only knows what might have happened when locked into a safe area with booze, chicks and food. They got up by 730 and where gone by 8. Brandon is still in bed with his girl right now, I just woke them up, I was surprised, they where fully clothed. 

Disappointed and proud, this is confusing me. My kids are not normal.

We have a bunch of new neighbors on our street, freakin renters, they were trippin! The fire was so massive at first and everyone was getting scared, lol. Me and Ron, my besty, kept tellin them that it will burn down fast, as it kept getting bigger! Wife was giving me the death look, lol. I had my skid-loader with the 72" dirt bucket full of water on standby and with a hose, out there, just in case. I had a few 3ft dia, 6-7 ft long chunks of green pine on there, it will still be going in a week! Old dude down the street told me this morning that he was talking bout the fire to a new guy, new guy was going to call the cops, old dude advise not to. He told dude, "so, ya didnt notice any of that back there when ya looked at renting the place huh?, right next door to a big arse tree service, with a huge pile of wood right in the middle of his lot, what the hell do think he does back there, carve figurines?" Putting him in his place. Classic, that is why I take care of all my old property owners on the street, they have my back!

Brandon was trying to let me, let them go up in the bucket, uhhh, HOW BOUT NO! 

2 down,1 to go.


----------



## tree MDS

They're probably just better at covering their tracks.


----------



## tree MDS

Sold a two day job to a customer yesterday.

I think this guy must have the worst luck with trees I've ever seen. A few years ago he had two large sugar maples just up and die on him, nice big shade trees (someone supposedly "fed" them, only thing I can thing of). One was $2200, the other was $4500. Now he has another two decent sized maples, that are stone dead, as well as two elm trees, and another sugar that has to go. I told him three grand.. he looks at me and says "whatever, I'm in your hands. You had the horrible job of taking down that one giant tree, and then you had to come back and do it all over again, with an even worse one, after that". Why can't they all be like this guy!! lol.


----------



## treeslayer

I just went to Bryn Mawr (super yuppies) and looked at a 100' red oak that is dying, and called in a $5000 rough estimate to one of my landscapers. He liked it, and said "finish the bid, We got the job"..........:hmm3grin2orange:
get at least a 35 tonner, ka-ching!
36"-40" dbh x 20'+ smooth straight log......:msp_drool:


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Sold a two day job to a customer yesterday.
> 
> I think this guy must have the worst luck with trees I've ever seen. A few years ago he had two large sugar maples just up and die on him, nice big shade trees (someone supposedly "fed" them, only thing I can thing of). One was $2200, the other was $4500. Now he has another two decent sized maples, that are stone dead, as well as two elm trees, and another sugar that has to go. I told him three grand.. he looks at me and says "whatever, I'm in your hands. You had the horrible job of taking down that one giant tree, and then you had to come back and do it all over again, with an even worse one, after that". Why can't they all be like this guy!! lol.



Lol is right! Speakin of lol...I quit postin on this thread (my thread) cause of all the noobs, part time moonlighten weekenders, green men, wanna be's, pipsqueeks, and incompentents that showed up on here.

Speakin of incompentents...here's a few messages for 101 and oltirdy and all the above mentioned from your's truly...treevette... :hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube_share;PSEYXWmEse8]http://youtu.be/PSEYXWmEse8[/video]

toodles mucka lucka's


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> I just went to Bryn Mawr (super yuppies) and looked at a 100' red oak that is dying, and called in a $5000 rough estimate to one of my landscapers. He liked it, and said "finish the bid, We got the job"..........:hmm3grin2orange:
> get at least a 35 tonner, ka-ching!
> 36"-40" dbh x 20'+ smooth straight log......:msp_drool:



Nice! 5k is my record for a single tree. I have done quite a few at $4500. That has always been my favorite kind of job. Nice when you only have to focus on killing and getting rid of the one tree to get that check!


----------



## tree MDS

"I wouldn't piss on your gums if your teeth were on fire!". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Lol is right! Speakin of lol...I quit postin on this thread (my thread) cause of all the noobs, part time moonlighten weekenders, green men, wanna be's, pipsqueeks, and incompentents that showed up on here.
> 
> Speakin of incompentents...here's a few messages for 101 and oltirdy and all the above mentioned from your's truly...treevette... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PSEYXWmEse8]http://youtu.be/PSEYXWmEse8[/video]
> 
> toodles mucka lucka's



grumpy old men fence stand off / the great Ice war. - YouTube


----------



## Groundman One

It's Sunday. :cool2:

Slept in.
Drank coffee.
Watched a movie.
Farted around here.
Drank more coffee.
Maybe take a nap soon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Groundman One said:


> It's Sunday. :cool2:
> 
> Slept in.
> Drank coffee.
> Watched a movie.
> Farted around here.
> Drank more coffee.
> Maybe take a nap soon.



Eeeyup. I did take the opportunity to brew a batch of beer this morning and make a few calls but I'm kicking back and tipping 'em back the rest of the day.


----------



## arborjockey

jefflovstrom said:


> I shaved!
> Jeff
> View attachment 241105
> 
> :msp_tongue:



Take the hat off and let's see how close of a shave the barber did. :msp_razz:

Oh No!

No No!

Just the hat. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## [email protected]

*Whew!!!*



jefflovstrom said:


> I shaved!
> Jeff
> View attachment 241105
> 
> :msp_tongue:



Good thing I was about to call ya St Nick!:msp_razz:


----------



## superjunior

Blakesmaster said:


> Eeeyup. I did take the opportunity to brew a batch of beer this morning and make a few calls but I'm kicking back and tipping 'em back the rest of the day.



Nice.whudga make and what size batch?


----------



## superjunior

treeslayer said:


> I just went to Bryn Mawr (super yuppies) and looked at a 100' red oak that is dying, and called in a $5000 rough estimate to one of my landscapers. He liked it, and said "finish the bid, We got the job"..........:hmm3grin2orange:
> get at least a 35 tonner, ka-ching!
> 36"-40" dbh x 20'+ smooth straight log......:msp_drool:



Hopefully theres no metal in that tree. You should be able to get a nice little chunk of change for that log


----------



## deevo

Was at the cottage all weekend, looked and booked 2 nice and narly jobs. 75' stone dead white pine on an island.....12' from hydro:msp_thumbup: and 10' from a structure, other one is a small oak trim. Got my old j-craft running and went for a nice fast ride! Had some weird electrical gremlins last week, and wouldn't start. It's more less our ski and wake board boat, does 55-60 mph! 33 degrees C today here.


----------



## treeman82

Yesterday we took down a red maple and white ash. Ash had a really nasty lean over the house, red maple was easy. Got done there by 2:00, dropped the chipper, saw 2 clients and went home. Packed a bag and met up with a friend. He's been getting tickets to the NASCAR races at the Pocono track for the past maybe 10 years? so I went along. Had a good time there today, just got home about half an hour ago.


----------



## superjunior

treeman82 said:


> Yesterday we took down a red maple and white ash. Ash had a really nasty lean over the house, red maple was easy. Got done there by 2:00, dropped the chipper, saw 2 clients and went home. Packed a bag and met up with a friend. He's been getting tickets to the NASCAR races at the Pocono track for the past maybe 10 years? so I went along. Had a good time there today, just got home about half an hour ago.



not a big fan of the pocono track but I'd go if I had free tickets. I think Bristol is my favorite track. Going to the michigan race next weekend..


----------



## Blakesmaster

superjunior said:


> Nice.whudga make and what size batch?



Milk Stout. I made 5 gallons. Did 5 of a pale ale the day before too.


----------



## ropensaddle

off to clear 25 acres of vines lol oh my i love to hold weed eater overhead all day don't you ?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Lol is right! Speakin of lol...I quit postin on this thread (my thread) cause of all the noobs, part time moonlighten weekenders, green men, wanna be's, pipsqueeks, and incompentents that showed up on here.
> 
> Speakin of incompentents...here's a few messages for 101 and oltirdy and all the above mentioned from your's truly...treevette... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PSEYXWmEse8]http://youtu.be/PSEYXWmEse8[/video]
> 
> toodles mucka lucka's


listen scavye if you spit out your dentures and they were on fire I would surely pee on them to put em I don't carry that kinda angst for ya , and why the random put downs I mean OD can't even defend himself and I am not even remotely in a bad place now , I won't be any problem anymore I am on a short leash for everybodys sake I guess LOL


----------



## Treepedo

Todays my bday so just spending some time on the forum.
Keepin the kids home today, one is resting from a day of throwing up.
Just relax and do nothin.
take care!


----------



## tree md

Shewwweeee, phone is rocking off the hook today... Had another HOA contract come in today and the phone just will not stop ringing... Money cometh...


----------



## superjunior

Treepedo said:


> Todays my bday so just spending some time on the forum.
> Keepin the kids home today, one is resting from a day of throwing up.
> Just relax and do nothin.
> take care!



happy birthday!


----------



## cfield

Lost a job today to the local hack. He pisses me off, drives around in a 15 yr old ford explorer with 2 chainsaws and thinks he's a tree service. Oh yes he's got insurance so that must make him ligit. Then I see him in the store and he trys givin me advice on how to bid jobs. I said i guess if i didnt have a bucket,chip trk and chipper i could probly compete with his prices. Only a $400 tree, so not a big loss. I wish there was some regulatory committe or something that could weed these jokes out. Thanx for listening to me rant.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

cfield said:


> Lost a job today to the local hack. He pisses me off, drives around in a 15 yr old ford explorer with 2 chainsaws and thinks he's a tree service. Oh yes he's got insurance so that must make him ligit. Then I see him in the store and he trys givin me advice on how to bid jobs. I said i guess if i didnt have a bucket,chip trk and chipper i could probly compete with his prices. Only a $400 tree, so not a big loss. I wish there was some regulatory committe or something that could weed these jokes out. Thanx for listening to me rant.



CF, dont worry, hacks dont last to long, they come and go like the wind, well, at lest in my area.


----------



## treeman82

Met up with a friend this morning to pick up logs from a job that we did on Saturday. Barely made it on his truck and trailer. Looked at a couple of other jobs this afternoon... see what happens. The last one I looked at was very simple; 15' tall spruce tree maybe 20' from the road, drop chip and grind stump. Worked for the lady a couple of years ago, told her $200.. do the tree one day this week but she will have to wait for me to come back and grind. Ok, go for it. Call up a buddy of mine to ask him to grind the stump when he goes out next time with his 252. Turns out he had also looked at the job and was going to call her not 5 min after I had spoken with him to tell her the same price. I told him I'd split it with him.. everybody is happy in the end.


----------



## no tree to big

cfield said:


> Lost a job today to the local hack. He pisses me off, drives around in a 15 yr old ford explorer with 2 chainsaws and thinks he's a tree service. Oh yes he's got insurance so that must make him ligit. Then I see him in the store and he trys givin me advice on how to bid jobs. I said i guess if i didnt have a bucket,chip trk and chipper i could probly compete with his prices. Only a $400 tree, so not a big loss. I wish there was some regulatory committe or something that could weed these jokes out. Thanx for listening to me rant.



I got robbed of a 7K dollar removal once by a wannabe and 7K was MY "side job", when we were laid off this winter fir a few weeks, price:msp_scared: dude supposedly did it for 1500 I have no idea how he made any money on it or at least didn't loose any. it was biggest dumbest tree I ever did see cant say I was really sorry to see that one go though woulda been the biggest pain in da ass ever it probably would have filled the 60 yard box on the semi and then some and it had to get hauled out of the back yard


----------



## arborjockey

Not feeling so hot this morning. No work for me.....:msp_mad: 
:biggrinbounce2:wait wait what's this:biggrinbounce2: 

OOOHH. Surfs up what are the odds. 

Hmmm I don't feel thaaaaaat bad.:rolleyes2:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Worked on a volunteer invasives clearing with a parks group I'm sorta on the board of, not that we have met much, the coordinator throws out a date these days......

As i start to pull this pile of honeysuckle out of the "wooded" area, I feel this bit on my lip, next thing I know this tiny little current vine is dragging me back cuz it has me hooked by the lip with a prickle, just like a fish. Blood was running down my face and I near fell on my butt, though when it scabbed up there were juts three tiny marks on my lip.

Was funny from my point, musta been hilarious for anyone who might have seen it.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Worked on a volunteer invasives clearing with a parks group I'm sorta on the board of, not that we have met much, the coordinator throws out a date these days......
> 
> As i start to pull this pile of honeysuckle out of the "wooded" area, I feel this bit on my lip, next thing I know this tiny little current vine is dragging me back cuz it has me hooked by the lip with a prickle, just like a fish. Blood was running down my face and I near fell on my butt, though when it scabbed up there were juts three tiny marks on my lip.
> 
> Was funny from my point, musta been hilarious for anyone who might have seen it.



Please don't mention vines I'm turning thicket into vineless woods with weedeater hedge trimmers and I swear its growing back faster than I can cut the 25 acre project 


Lol its employment but oh my i been stuck, scratched on every conceivable body part and the ticks and chiggars I swear will finish me off.


----------



## deevo

2nd day breaking in my 562xp, man I love this saw! Better then my 372xp! Between that and demoing the mini been an awesome 2 days! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Selling these 2 cmi 3/4" blocks. They havent been used all that much. I bought 2 new ones today that i like better. Asking $50 each. mods, i just wanted to post here because i thought it would get more views.


----------



## tree MDS

Who's in charge of the coffee this week?? :msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Worked on a volunteer invasives clearing with a parks group I'm sorta on the board of, not that we have met much, the coordinator throws out a date these days......
> 
> As i start to pull this pile of honeysuckle out of the "wooded" area, I feel this bit on my lip, next thing I know this tiny little current vine is dragging me back cuz it has me hooked by the lip with a prickle, just like a fish. Blood was running down my face and I near fell on my butt, though when it scabbed up there were juts three tiny marks on my lip.
> 
> Was funny from my point, musta been hilarious for anyone who might have seen it.




You should tell the coordinator your story and when he don't laugh say " I guess you had to be there... but obviously you weren't"


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Please don't mention vines I'm turning thicket into vineless woods with weedeater hedge trimmers and I swear its growing back faster than I can cut the 25 acre project
> 
> 
> Lol its employment but oh my i been stuck, scratched on every conceivable body part and the ticks and chiggars I swear will finish me off.



This should be posted in the WTF section. Really.


----------



## tree md

I hit 4 job sites today. 3 large prunes and a small storm damage cleanup. Start another HOA project tomorrow. Hopefully be out of there in two days, stumps and all. Gave a bid on a large Silver today but doubt I'll get it. He's getting other estimates and they are doing large removals for peanuts here now. More power to them. I gave a good price and I'm leaving them with that. I'll net the same on two small removals on the HOA job tomorrow than I would on the big Silver and only have to climb and handle a third of the wood. Why on earth would I want to try and compete with these idiots on large removals when I have a better, steady, more profitable income doing smaller removals and prunning...


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Selling these 2 cmi 3/4" blocks. They havent been used all that much. I bought 2 new ones today that i like better. Asking $50 each. mods, i just wanted to post here because i thought it would get more views.


Which new blocks did you get?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> Which new blocks did you get?



Here is the new blocks i got. 

1/2" isc block, and a 3/4" isc block


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is the new blocks i got.
> 
> 1/2" isc block, and a 3/4" isc block



I just picked them up from tree stuff. i love that site now, i placed an order at 5pm and had it before 3pm the next day. with there ground shipping. its the fastest I've ever seen stuff arrive. imori climbing line is around 30$ less than everywhere else also.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got back from my oldest girl graduation from High school. Then I was shocked to hear this!
After 115 Years Together, Tortoises Go Their Separate Ways | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## squad143

Just got home from a day up north (Deevo's way) unfortunately our timing was off and couldn't hook up. - I think he was too busy playing with the demo mini skid steer.

Long day. Left at 6:00am and home at midnight.

Leaving the job, noticed the chipper had a flat tire. Fortunately, I carry a spare. Got caught without one once.

Made some $. All's good.


----------



## mikewhite85

First crane removal!

View attachment 241552
View attachment 241553
View attachment 241554
View attachment 241555


2 Ash, a tree of heaven, and a row of 11 italian cypress trees. Beastmaster helped me on this one. Crane was only on site for 2 and a half hours! Would have taken probably 2-3 days the old fashioned way- and much harder on the body.


----------



## [email protected]

*????hmm*



jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from my oldest girl graduation from High school. Then I was shocked to hear this!
> After 115 Years Together, Tortoises Go Their Separate Ways | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:



Why not just get a dog?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## flushcut

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from my oldest girl graduation from High school. Then I was shocked to hear this!
> After 115 Years Together, Tortoises Go Their Separate Ways | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:



I read that article and they said the zoo tried to relight the passion but did they try Berry White music?


----------



## sgreanbeans

His name is really Splinter and those turtles of his fight crime.

Had a emergency call in the A.M Turned out to be Jason Peirce, UFC fighter that was on the Ultimate Fighter show. When I first realized that it was a fighter, I was really skeptical about even looking at it, unless u make it big time in the fight game, u have no money..............unless u are smart and don't depend on fighting for a income. It was obvious that he was one of the smarter ones. REALLY NICE HOUSE! I was impressed with his place and would have never dreamed that a full time fighter lived there. Most of them live in these slummy apts around the gym and room 4-5 deep, those guys are poor. Anyways, he had a real nice pin oak get beat up pretty bad by the wind. Started at noon, gotta go back and finish this am. I had a run in with him in the locker room a few years ago, he got sh itty with my son, nope. I put him in his place, knowing full well at anytime he could knock me the f out, didn't care, my son is deaf and he cant hear, "so shut the f up" I didn't know if he remembered that or not, but didn't seem too or didn't care. Very respectful and professional about the tree. Big but easy, full access, off main road, good exposure. Log is leaning in the right direction and the yard is hard and sturdy.


----------



## deevo

tree md said:


> I hit 4 job sites today. 3 large prunes and a small storm damage cleanup. Start another HOA project tomorrow. Hopefully be out of there in two days, stumps and all. Gave a bid on a large Silver today but doubt I'll get it. He's getting other estimates and they are doing large removals for peanuts here now. More power to them. I gave a good price and I'm leaving them with that. I'll net the same on two small removals on the HOA job tomorrow than I would on the big Silver and only have to climb and handle a third of the wood. Why on earth would I want to try and compete with these idiots on large removals when I have a better, steady, more profitable income doing smaller removals and prunning...



Funny you said that, same thing here, all the hacking tards are doing what should be sometimes a $3500 removal for $1500 or so, takes em 3 days with their one p/u and wildthingy, probably tired as heck at the end of it. Mean while my crew we can do 3 small jobs (some days) in a day bring in $1500-2000 easy. There is no way they can get ahead doing this! 1) your working your arse off for nothing, 2) no way you can live comfortably like this, 3) your gonna wear yourself down to nothing if you can't set money aside for better equipment to do the jobs faster and more efficiently. Your just gonna be a hack for life! Oh well, whatever! lol! I just laugh at them now:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> I just picked them up from tree stuff. i love that site now, i placed an order at 5pm and had it before 3pm the next day. with there ground shipping. its the fastest I've ever seen stuff arrive. imori climbing line is around 30$ less than everywhere else also.



I got the ISC blocks this year as well, very nice and easy to work with, no more screwing around! lol! Easy one turn in and one out. Rounder edges and very smooth!


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Just got home from a day up north (Deevo's way) unfortunately our timing was off and couldn't hook up. - I think he was too busy playing with the demo mini skid steer.
> 
> Long day. Left at 6:00am and home at midnight.
> 
> Leaving the job, noticed the chipper had a flat tire. Fortunately, I carry a spare. Got caught without one once.
> 
> Made some $. All's good.



Next time, glad you made it home safely and with all your $. Maybe if you didn't make so much yesterday your tire wouldn't of been low!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

mikewhite85 said:


> First crane removal!
> 
> View attachment 241552
> View attachment 241553
> View attachment 241554
> View attachment 241555
> 
> 
> 2 Ash, a tree of heaven, and a row of 11 italian cypress trees. Beastmaster helped me on this one. Crane was only on site for 2 and a half hours! Would have taken probably 2-3 days the old fashioned way- and much harder on the body.



Nice work Mike, yeah cranes do speed things up.... a lot! As long as you have a good sized LZ to put the tree down onto ,and the groundies can process it, you can wreck a good sized tree (s) quickly! Is that a Terex 60 tn crane you were using?


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> His name is really Splinter and those turtles of his fight crime.
> 
> Had a emergency call in the A.M Turned out to be Jason Peirce, UFC fighter that was on the Ultimate Fighter show. When I first realized that it was a fighter, I was really skeptical about even looking at it, unless u make it big time in the fight game, u have no money..............unless u are smart and don't depend on fighting for a income. It was obvious that he was one of the smarter ones. REALLY NICE HOUSE! I was impressed with his place and would have never dreamed that a full time fighter lived there. Most of them live in these slummy apts around the gym and room 4-5 deep, those guys are poor. Anyways, he had a real nice pin oak get beat up pretty bad by the wind. Started at noon, gotta go back and finish this am. I had a run in with him in the locker room a few years ago, he got sh itty with my son, nope. I put him in his place, knowing full well at anytime he could knock me the f out, didn't care, my son is deaf and he cant hear, "so shut the f up" I didn't know if he remembered that or not, but didn't seem too or didn't care. Very respectful and professional about the tree. Big but easy, full access, off main road, good exposure. Log is leaning in the right direction and the yard is hard and sturdy.



That's actually a pretty cool story and entirely truthfull I talk with my daughters instructor all the time and it seems that what you get paid to fight is extra money at most , kinda seems the rewards are all for pride and not so much for paying the bills


----------



## mikewhite85

deevo said:


> Nice work Mike, yeah cranes do speed things up.... a lot! As long as you have a good sized LZ to put the tree down onto ,and the groundies can process it, you can wreck a good sized tree (s) quickly! Is that a Terex 60 tn crane you were using?



It was so sweet and my groundies were awesome bringing down the picks between service lines. Beastmaster did a great job getting up and out so we could cut them from the bottom. 

It was a 40 tonner. 175 per hour. As far as I know, that's a pretty good deal around here. I think it was the highest grossing day I have ever had. I figured on a full day for the crane but ended up only having to pay the 4 hour minimum.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Selling these 2 cmi 3/4" blocks. They havent been used all that much. I bought 2 new ones today that i like better. Asking $50 each. mods, i just wanted to post here because i thought it would get more views.



sending you a PM in a min...



killed 3 big ole american elms today 60 yard dump packed tight with logs and a full load on the loader.

yesterday we did a ~36" dead ash was like 8 inches from this stupid plastic fence every time a tiny stick would come close to it the HO would run over and make sure we didn't scratch it. I started getting so pissed off at the guy, I'm not sure I did it on purpose or not but I just whacked the hell out of the darn thing this one time(I was running ropes) didn't break it or anything but the dude almost had a panic attack :msp_biggrin:. O and I forgot about the bush "I paid a lot to have installed" right under the f'in dead ass tree I'm about to have cut down... it was a 30 dollar bush from home depot:msp_confused:


----------



## treeslayer

took down a really nasty damaged maple today for limbwalker54. He put 3 big straps on the broken arse trunk, before I climbed it, and we got it done safely. He goes all the way doing everything right, a good man to work for, and with.

And while blocking down the trunk, a young squirrel I had seen going up and down popped out of a hole. landed on my knee, jumped to my foot and off the tree about 15'-20' up. hit the ground, (which shook him up) and ran straight to the 200 hp 18" chipper and hid behind the drum. :msp_scared:
the guys went over and flushed him out. we almost got a picture, would have been priceless. I had a 20" 362 in one hand and could only laugh..........:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> took down a really nasty damaged maple today for limbwalker54. He goes all the way doing everything right, a good man to work for,



You love him. :msp_rolleyes:
:love1:
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You love him. :msp_rolleyes:
> :love1:
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



Lol.. what a ####!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. what a ####!! :msp_biggrin:



No! You are!
Jeff :tongue2:

now we stop? eh?


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> It was so sweet and my groundies were awesome bringing down the picks between service lines. Beastmaster did a great job getting up and out so we could cut them from the bottom.
> 
> It was a 40 tonner. 175 per hour. As far as I know, that's a pretty good deal around here. I think it was the highest grossing day I have ever had. I figured on a full day for the crane but ended up only having to pay the 4 hour minimum.



Always a pleasure working with you Mike. Showed my wife the picture of me riding the ball and she freaked out:msp_tongue:She doesn't like to know what I do at work.
Sorry about canceling Thurs. But I am blind as a bat with out my glasses.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finished the oak, laid it over when I had to about 40ft, had put out some smaller logs (cribbing) to lay it on, when it hit,sounded like a bomb went off, it was cool, I was surprised that it did not smash them into the turf. The local hoodies came out in force to see what the noise was, guy down the street thought for sure we hit something. One lof the cribbing logs was already cracked and when the big guy hit it, it exploded, LA LA LOUD! Got it one film, so it will be in the _Extreme Surgical Super Precision I Can Do The Same Damn Thing Every Day And So Can Everybody Else Who Has Done This For Any Respectable Time_ video

Bought a Teeter Hangup for 75 bucks on criagslist, tried it last night, not sure how your supposed to hang upside down for 10 minutes without your eyes popping out ya head. Felt good on the back tho


----------



## Kottonwood

Demoed a toro stx-26. I am in the market for a new stumper right now. Gotta say I was very impressed with the stx-26. It grinded much faster than I expected once you get the hang of it.

I wish they would put more power in that thing though...... at least a 30hp option.

I think I am going to wait a little and see if a stumper with some more power comes along, but that was a nice machine. I told the guy If he would take my stump slayer on trade I would buy it..... We will see.... I don't think they want the slayer


----------



## deevo

Well first thing this morning my daughters were up bright and early as usual, they were at the disney store yesteday and got all the new Disney Brave movie stuff and one of the characters came with a bow and arrow set......so my oldest daughter who knows i used to be into archery (when i had time) asked me to get out my bows and arrows, i have one that she could pull back a bit so we went outside and man, she picked it up very naturally! So after i did a few jobs this morning, removed a decent sized cedar beside a house, trimmed up a cherry tree, and planted a new plum tree for the client. Soon as i got home we were off the the outdoors store nearby, got her a starter kit. Then my other daughter wanted something so she got a bird book, and a goose caller! Well that drove my wife up the wall soon as we got home!lol! Then tonight was my youngest daughters senior kindergarten graduation. Got 3 60' poplars to wreck in the morning and grind the stumps. Should go good, we can flop em on the road (it's a quiet road) and just feed the chipper!


----------



## deevo

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Demoed a toro stx-26. I am in the market for a new stumper right now. Gotta say I was very impressed with the stx-26. It grinded much faster than I expected once you get the hang of it.
> 
> I wish they would put more power in that thing though...... at least a 30hp option.
> 
> I think I am going to wait a little and see if a stumper with some more power comes along, but that was a nice machine. I told the guy If he would take my stump slayer on trade I would buy it..... We will see.... I don't think they want the slayer



Is that a mini? Don't you have a DW already? Sorry just not familiar with the Toro's


----------



## deevo

Saw a few of the local hacks driving around today putting flyers in mailboxes where we were working. Hmmmmm 2 crappy looking spare tires on the truck, smashed up mirrors, guys in the truck looked like complete slobs, ripped shirts etc..... he advertises about his cheap cheap rates, no friggin wonder, probably sleeps in his truck as well! Oh yeah 35 and lives with his parents! lol! Other ones i saw, well it's not worth my time to type!


----------



## cfield

deevo said:


> Saw a few of the local hacks driving around today putting flyers in mailboxes where we were working. Hmmmmm 2 crappy looking spare tires on the truck, smashed up mirrors, guys in the truck looked like complete slobs, ripped shirts etc..... he advertises about his cheap cheap rates, no friggin wonder, probably sleeps in his truck as well! Oh yeah 35 and lives with his parents! lol! Other ones i saw, well it's not worth my time to type!



Way too many hacks out there. I wonder if they have their own site like "hack.com" or something. Im sure their parents can afford internet, i swear the ones i know live at home too.


----------



## deevo

cfield said:


> Way too many hacks out there. I wonder if they have their own site like "hack.com" or something. Im sure their parents can afford internet, i swear the ones i know live at home too.



Yeah and they collect welfare and EI for their crack habit! lol! A guy who fell out of a tree in April was doing what shoulda been a $2000 job for $150 was on welfare, after the investigation was over and done with. Guess who got cut off welfare? Oh yeah broke both legs, crushed his left arm to pieces, many other serious injuries as well. Cut his only lanyard at 45' up an elm and fell straight down! Poor bugger, just not his day:msp_sleep:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Working on making some slings this evening.
5' - 1/2" dia tennex sling
8' - 1/2" dia tennex sling
6' - 3/4" dia tennex sling
24' - 3/4" dia tennex sling, it was the length of the piece i had left.


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Demoed a toro stx-26. I am in the market for a new stumper right now. Gotta say I was very impressed with the stx-26. It grinded much faster than I expected once you get the hang of it.
> 
> I wish they would put more power in that thing though...... at least a 30hp option.
> 
> I think I am going to wait a little and see if a stumper with some more power comes along, but that was a nice machine. I told the guy If he would take my stump slayer on trade I would buy it..... We will see.... I don't think they want the slayer



How much did they want for it. i wanna get a little guy for chasing roots and smaller stumps so i don't have to drag a 6-9k machine around for every stump.


----------



## tree md

Well I finally found me a truck. 99 F250 Super Duty 4x4. Relatively low miles and the price is right. Very clean on the outside but nothing fancy on the inside. Interior is in decent shape but it has a bench seat and no power anything... Which is what I like. Just a solid work truck. I'm picking it up after I get done working tomorrow:


----------



## [email protected]

*Ouchhhh!*



deevo said:


> Yeah and they collect welfare and EI for their crack habit! lol! A guy who fell out of a tree in April was doing what shoulda been a $2000 job for $150 was on welfare, after the investigation was over and done with. Guess who got cut off welfare? Oh yeah broke both legs, crushed his left arm to pieces, many other serious injuries as well. Cut his only lanyard at 45' up an elm and fell straight down! Poor bugger, just not his day:msp_sleep:



:msp_thumbdn:What was he thinking? I got a local hack too. No equipment, uses ladders, lost a couple jobs lately to him I think. Next town over they had 5 new "Tree Services" start up last year, all have no equipment I hear.:frown:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruned a ash and a linden, removed a maple and a cherry, all small quickies. We had to walk around the fence to get to the gate in the back. The HO next door comes out, walks right up to us and stares. I say hi, he stares, I say hi again, nothing. My wife says hi, he says "so what made you think you could walk in my yard with out asking" in this real PO'ed voice. I walk right up to him and tell him that we are sorry and we will never set foot again on his property. He YELLS " I didn't say ya couldn't, but would have been damn nice if you asked" Again I tell him we are sorry and we will stay far away from his grass and will make every effort to not damage it by WALKING on it! 
So we go back to work. He stayed out there and watched our every move. I have no problem with him not wanting to be in his yard, its his yard. BUT, its real hard to swallow when ya look at the place and it hasn't been worked on in years, nasty place and he is out there like we walked across his dads grave. I sure hope I don't get that way when I get old, all we did was walk too the gate, no tools, no brush, nothing. Jerkface.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Worked on my Birthday yesterday ...*

I hit 65 yesterday. I celebrated by working and made a couple grand for taking down two condemned (by the city) trees and taking a couple of big limbs off a massive Oak that was over the home.

My wife totaled my Colorado last week, managing to roll it three times in the process. Now I'm driving around in a rental provided by my insurance even though I replaced the Colorado with a Chevy Trailblazer the next day. 

The wife is OK, she was wearing her seatbelt and only sustained minor injuries. She never liked the truck and now it's gone.







I salvaged the new class 3 hitch and the Hummer wheels and tires which will go on my '46 CJ2A.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Shouldn't prune oaks in summer, look it up


----------



## tree MDS

Thank God she wasn't towing the Steiner!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

[email protected] said:


> :msp_thumbdn:What was he thinking? I got a local hack too. No equipment, uses ladders, lost a couple jobs lately to him I think. Next town over they had 5 new "Tree Services" start up last year, all have no equipment I hear.:frown:



We seen a new one yesterday. Had ladder up on a pear, looked like he was strung out, one handing a wild thing, pealing them over. Wanted to stop and watch, but had to go do actual tree work. Beat up old car and a bunch of dope heads running around on the ground.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Look it up? All I had to do was look up ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> Shouldn't prune oaks in summer, look it up



The limbs were structurally compromised and presented a clear and present danger to the home. One had already failed, and was hung up in the one below it. Getting them off the tree was the right thing to do. 

I refused a full trim of the tree that another tree company had offered to do to reduce the "sail area" of the tree. I explained to the customer that I would be willing to do that if they were willing to wait until they had to shovel snow off their sidewalks.

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## the Aerialist

*Now that would have made me mad ...*



tree MDS said:


> Thank God she wasn't towing the Steiner!!



The insurance would have covered that too, but I wouldn't have been very happy about it. Coughing up $4k to move up to the Trailblazer was bad enough.


----------



## Kottonwood

mattfr12 said:


> How much did they want for it. i wanna get a little guy for chasing roots and smaller stumps so i don't have to drag a 6-9k machine around for every stump.



You should try one of these things out. Chasing roots is definitely the strong point of that machine. I was very impressed with the machine over all. The functionality and mobility of the machine is unsurpassed in my opinion.... though it is a little under powered. If I were to get one I would def put a multitip wheel on it to make up for the lack of power.

Out the door it is like 14k+ w/ a 1yr warranty and 2yrs on the engine. I decided not to buy it as another deal came along where I will be able to save money and get a bigger grinder in the long run.


----------



## Toddppm

Brought back less than a 3/4 load of Oak today in the dump trailer that had me thinking there was something wrong with the trailer brakes. Never had to set them that high and the truck still wasn't slowing down too good. Made the next trip with the bobcat in the back feel like it wasn't even there, had to keep checking my mirrors to make sure it didn't fall out.


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> I hit 65 yesterday. I celebrated by working and made a couple grand for taking down two condemned (by the city) trees and taking a couple of big limbs off a massive Oak that was over the home.
> 
> My wife totaled my Colorado last week, managing to roll it three times in the process. Now I'm driving around in a rental provided by my insurance even though I replaced the Colorado with a Chevy Trailblazer the next day.
> 
> The wife is OK, she was wearing her seatbelt and only sustained minor injuries. She never liked the truck and now it's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I salvaged the new class 3 hitch and the Hummer wheels and tires which will go on my '46 CJ2A.


 I am glad to hear your wife is ok , all the BULL#### aside , the thought of my wife being in a car accident and rolling over 3xs makes me sick to my stomach , and its also kinda weird that I am the 1st person to say that 5 hrs later on a thread that visited by other "family" men and women , just surprises me a bit ...


----------



## the Aerialist

*It's a cold crew here 101 ..*



treeclimber101 said:


> I am glad to hear your wife is ok , all the BULL#### aside , the thought of my wife being in a car accident and rolling over 3xs makes me sick to my stomach , and its also kinda weird that I am the 1st person to say that 5 hrs later on a thread that visited by other "family" men and women , just surprises me a bit ...



Thanks 101 for the sentiment. She was very lucky, many don't survive such a rollover. Three small spinal fractures, sore shoulder (possible rotator cuff injury) and numerous bruises from being battered around.

As to this forum, mostly low class morons as far as I can tell, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Zale

AA- glad to hear your wife is ok. What happened?


----------



## treeclimber101

the Aerialist said:


> Thanks 101 for the sentiment. She was very lucky, many don't survive such a rollover. Three small spinal fractures, sore shoulder (possible rotator cuff injury) and numerous bruises from being battered around.
> 
> As to this forum, mostly low class morons as far as I can tell, so I'm not surprised.


I am gonna say that I can't disagree with you more about the majority being low class morons , granted there are a handful of whiny little carpet munchers but not many more than that


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow sorry to hear your wife had to endure the wreck now I will go back to being a low class moron. Funny the only song i really liked from randy!




http://youtu.be/XuL8g2Szse0


----------



## Pelorus

Hey Doug - Glad to hear your wife is OK.


----------



## tree MDS

Just a Splashing off the gums!! Hahaha...


----------



## Toddppm

the Aerialist said:


> Thanks 101 for the sentiment. She was very lucky, many don't survive such a rollover. Three small spinal fractures, sore shoulder (possible rotator cuff injury) and numerous bruises from being battered around.
> 
> As to this forum, mostly low class morons as far as I can tell, so I'm not surprised.



Attention whore! This is the only thing you've posted lately and you have to use your wifes accident to get some attention, low class indeed:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the Aerialist

*She had quite a ride ...*



Zale said:


> AA- glad to hear your wife is ok. What happened?



Thanks Zale, Pelorus, and you too Rope. She just lost her Father in May and we both think somebody up there was looking out for her.

If was somewhat of a freak accident, while turning around in a friend's driveway not half a mile from home she went down an embankment, took out three sumac trees as she slid down it. I think that the heel of her foot pushed the floor mat up onto the gas pedal as she dug in to try to get it stopped because she said the motor was racing as she tried to stop.

She bounded through a shallow ditch at the bottom, and when she hit the road below with the brakes locked it slewed her sideways leaving skid marks as it started to spin, then she went sideways across a parking area for the local bike trail, hitting a curbstone which flipped her over across the bike path, and then she rolled it three times (leaving a big divot each rotation) out into the local ballpark from left field into center field where she landed on her wheels and the thing took off again, burning tracks in the turf. It stopped upright in right field. She climbed out the shattered window on the driver's side (even though the passenger door still worked) to make her escape.

It's a busy road, and the bike path is usually filled with bicyclists and walkers. Good thing there wasn't a game going on or the parking area would have been filled and the outfield populated with little kids. It could have been much worse. I was up a tree when the call came from the Chief of Police telling me there had been an accident. He assured me she was OK, just being taken via ambulance to the Hospital.

Of course I raced to the scene, just in time to see the Colorado being winched up onto the car hauler. Then to the ER to wait with her for the attending Physician to review her X-rays. When they released her I took her back to the job with me and she helped us clean up so that JohnBoy could go home early to babysit. 

I had told him there would be a bonus if he finished the job (trimming three small trees) when I left. When we got back I went up in one of the trees to clear it from the wires (I had told JohnBoy not to go there) and while I was up there I looked down and Carl was raking, Debi was picking up sticks, and JohnBoy was sitting on the cooler smoking a cigarette watching them hustle so he could go home early.

That really teed me off, and I chewed him out pretty good for being a lazy slacker. The next day he didn't show or call, so I fired him for the 9th and last time. Later I found out he cut my newest climbing line, 120' of Imori, and just stuffed it back in the bag. When he called two days later asking about work I told him that he had used up his 9th and last life with me (something I told him when I brought him back after the 8th firing), and that I wan't firing him for the cut rope, but for being a no show, which is what I fired him for all eight other times.

So JohnBoy is history, I'm done with hiring relatives. Three Nephews and a Cousin has shown me that it just doesn't work. Now I'm doing all the climbing again until I find someone who has the right stuff. Anybody over 50 looking for work as a climber?

~ the Aerialist ...


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Attention whore! This is the only thing you've posted lately and you have to use your wifes accident to get some attention, low class indeed:hmm3grin2orange:



Nope! Evidently, it gets worse!! 

I didn't even bother to read all that crap! Just saying, FTR..

Wow!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here's proof of my comment about this site ...*



Toddppm said:


> Attention whore! This is the only thing you've posted lately and you have to use your wifes accident to get some attention, low class indeed:hmm3grin2orange:



I don't need any attention from the likes of you or any of the other scabs that post here. Nattering nabobs of negativity are the majority here (bonus points for anyone who can attribute that quote) and if I irritate you then you know who you are.


----------



## no tree to big

I wonder what the capacity is on a 14ton crane at a negative boom angle with about 50' of stick out? we had to get get under a set of power lines down a embankment over a fence and in a creek to pull pans loaded with crap from a massive log jam, fun day in the mud. 

I guess today was a good day though I got word I'm getting trained to run the crane starting monday or tues :crazy1:


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> I don't need any attention from the likes of you or any of the other scabs that post here. Nattering nabobs of negativity are the majority here (bonus points for anyone who can attribute that quote) and if I irritate you then you know who you are.



Psst.. go suck it!! Nobody cares about your old troll ass anyway!! 

#### you, BTW!!!

That clear enough for you old man?? 

Ya, tough crowd, bann me now.. whatever..


----------



## deevo

the Aerialist said:


> Thanks 101 for the sentiment. She was very lucky, many don't survive such a rollover. Three small spinal fractures, sore shoulder (possible rotator cuff injury) and numerous bruises from being battered around.
> 
> As to this forum, mostly low class morons as far as I can tell, so I'm not surprised.



Glad she is ok as well. Hope she heals fast, vehicles can be replaced. Even though we razz you on here (to help you i hope) things like that are not a laughing matter.


----------



## tree MDS

Vomit emoticon!!


----------



## deevo

slaughtered 3 stinking poplars, stumped em, and than the owner asked us to take down 2 dead jack pines, all flop and drops on the road, 10' from the chipper, filled the truck 2x. neighbor took the wood. Another good week! 95% of the weeks trees were poplar! Next week looking good 4 sweet $ jobs lined up, 562 ripping like a mad man! Oh wait that's me!:msp_tongue:


----------



## the Aerialist

*No much help here ...*



deevo said:


> Glad she is ok as well. Hope she heals fast, vehicles can be replaced. Even though we razz you on here (to help you i hope) things like that are not a laughing matter.



She was shook up pretty bad, but considering what could have happened, both to her and passers by, it was dodging the bullet. As to the "razzing" I think you know it goes much further than that here. A certain element of bullies and thugs has taken over this site and have drug it down to a cesspool of childish moronic rants and personal attacks, which the moderators have ignored for the most part making arboristsite a travesty of the discourse and discussion that should be taking place here.


----------



## Pelorus

the Aerialist said:


> She was shook up pretty bad, but considering what could have happened, both to her and passers by, it was dodging the bullet. As to the "razzing" I think you know it goes much further than that here. A certain element of bullies and thugs has taken over this site and have drug it down to a cesspool of childish moronic rants and personal attacks, which the moderators have ignored for the most part making arboristsite a travesty of the discourse and discussion that should be taking place here.



You gotta choose to take the high road, man. Rolling around in the mud with mongrels will get ya fleas for sure.
Anyway, hope you do find time to read & learn from some solid tree books. Shigo, Shigo, and more Shigo!


----------



## the Aerialist

*Thank you for the kind words ...*



Pelorus said:


> You gotta choose to take the high road, man. Rolling around in the mud with mongrels will get ya fleas for sure.
> Anyway, hope you do find time to read & learn from some solid tree books. Shigo, Shigo, and more Shigo!



Right, I try to ignore most and have all but given up on this site, but I come back from time to time just because I won't be bullied, in person or online. I'm just not that good at the Christian tradition of turning the other cheek. I suppose it's one of my many failings.

The tip on Shigo is a great one, and one thing I have learned here is that he is well respected in the field. I've been waiting for the publishers to put his work out as an ePub so I can access it more readily on my iPad (buy AAPL stock!) but even though I emailed the publishers about it they have not put it out in a format I can most use. I'm going to see if I can get the Library (of which I'm a card carrying member) to order it for me, thereby exposing his works to a larger audience of arboriculture enthusiasts.


----------



## Zale

AA- you're wife had three small spinal fractures and possible rotator cuff injury along with bruising so you took her to the job site to help finish? That is cold.


----------



## tree MDS

Trolling, trolling, trolling...


----------



## jefflovstrom

:mad2:


Toddppm said:


> Attention whore! This is the only thing you've posted lately and you have to use your wifes accident to get some attention, low class indeed:hmm3grin2orange:



Yup, thanks Todd for saying what I did not say. Hey Doug, You post crap and feel left out, so now because your wife rolled over (so you say), makes me feel like you are seeking pity. Pretty lame.
BTW, glad she is all right, un-like you! Moron!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Trolling, trolling, trolling...



keep them doggies rolling,


----------



## jefflovstrom

I make me laugh sometimes.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. Super Awesome Jeff!!


----------



## defensiblespace

View attachment 241828

Pruned the dead branches off of some tall fir trees today. One of them was so big, both ends of my line were barely touching the ground.


----------



## jefflovstrom

the Aerialist said:


> Thanks Zale, Pelorus, and you too Rope. She just lost her Father in May and we both think somebody up there was looking out for her.
> 
> If was somewhat of a freak accident, while turning around in a friend's driveway not half a mile from home she went down an embankment, took out three sumac trees as she slid down it. I think that the heel of her foot pushed the floor mat up onto the gas pedal as she dug in to try to get it stopped because she said the motor was racing as she tried to stop.
> 
> She bounded through a shallow ditch at the bottom, and when she hit the road below with the brakes locked it slewed her sideways leaving skid marks as it started to spin, then she went sideways across a parking area for the local bike trail, hitting a curbstone which flipped her over across the bike path, and then she rolled it three times (leaving a big divot each rotation) out into the local ballpark from left field into center field where she landed on her wheels and the thing took off again, burning tracks in the turf. It stopped upright in right field. She climbed out the shattered window on the driver's side (even though the passenger door still worked) to make her escape.
> 
> It's a busy road, and the bike path is usually filled with bicyclists and walkers. Good thing there wasn't a game going on or the parking area would have been filled and the outfield populated with little kids. It could have been much worse. I was up a tree when the call came from the Chief of Police telling me there had been an accident. He assured me she was OK, just being taken via ambulance to the Hospital.
> 
> Of course I raced to the scene, just in time to see the Colorado being winched up onto the car hauler. Then to the ER to wait with her for the attending Physician to review her X-rays. When they released her I took her back to the job with me and she helped us clean up so that JohnBoy could go home early to babysit.
> 
> I had told him there would be a bonus if he finished the job (trimming three small trees) when I left. When we got back I went up in one of the trees to clear it from the wires (I had told JohnBoy not to go there) and while I was up there I looked down and Carl was raking, Debi was picking up sticks, and JohnBoy was sitting on the cooler smoking a cigarette watching them hustle so he could go home early.
> 
> That really teed me off, and I chewed him out pretty good for being a lazy slacker. The next day he didn't show or call, so I fired him for the 9th and last time. Later I found out he cut my newest climbing line, 120' of Imori, and just stuffed it back in the bag. When he called two days later asking about work I told him that he had used up his 9th and last life with me (something I told him when I brought him back after the 8th firing), and that I wan't firing him for the cut rope, but for being a no show, which is what I fired him for all eight other times.
> 
> So JohnBoy is history, I'm done with hiring relatives. Three Nephews and a Cousin has shown me that it just doesn't work. Now I'm doing all the climbing again until I find someone who has the right stuff. Anybody over 50 looking for work as a climber?
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



This is crazy!
Doug, do you read or preview what you write? You seem like a cool guy to have a beer with , but when it come's to talking shop?-
Nah, you are ,(not gonna get banned)!
Seriously, low class on the wife thing!!!!!!!
We all care! DOPE!
Maybe stay away longer! Please!
Jeff


----------



## Gologit

the Aerialist said:


> I don't need any attention from the likes of you or any of the other scabs that post here. Nattering nabobs of negativity are the majority here (bonus points for anyone who can attribute that quote) and if I irritate you then you know who you are.



Nattering nabobs of negativity....that would be Spiro Agnew.


----------



## Gologit

the Aerialist said:


> She was shook up pretty bad, but considering what could have happened, both to her and passers by, it was dodging the bullet. As to the "razzing" I think you know it goes much further than that here. A certain element of bullies and thugs has taken over this site and have drug it down to a cesspool of childish moronic rants and personal attacks, which the moderators have ignored for the most part making arboristsite a travesty of the discourse and discussion that should be taking place here.



Actually, everybody was getting along pretty good until you showed up.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> AA- you're wife had three small spinal fractures and possible rotator cuff injury along with bruising so you took her to the job site to help finish? That is cold.



I seriously don't even read that crap anymore! I think that old #### lost me somewhere back there when he started with the bold font lettering crap... kinda hurts my eyes/head! So I really don't even bother paying all that much attention anymore. Lol.


----------



## Gologit

the Aerialist said:


> As to this forum, mostly low class morons as far as I can tell, so I'm not surprised.



We'll make sure that you don't have to associate yourself with people that you have such a low opinion of.


----------



## treeman82

Took out 2 white pines and a norway spruce. 2 trucks, 3 groundies. Had 3 neighbors come over. 1 wanted a load of chips and a price for some dead trees. The nextdoor neighbor came over for a price for some pruning plus a white pine in his backyard... told him $700 we would do it as soon as we are finished on the current job, if I have to come back it would be WELL over $1,000. He bailed out... gonna wait. Another neighbor came out, I have a brush pile... Ok $100 we will do it before we leave... but I have to turn the truck around to do so. He comes out with the money, I go to turn the truck around... on my way back to the pile he comes out, my wife hired somebody else. I had to give him his money back... I was MAD... especially seeing how it sucked to turn the truck around. Got the guys on their way home, and had to stop at a client's house. She wants all the patios blown off Friday afternoons... PITA, but she pays NO problem. Get over there figuring nobody would be there... yet. Daughter was there with some of her friends... WOW! I love bikini days.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. Super Awesome Jeff!!



Let's do it in harmony!

Rolling rolling rolling,
keep them Dougie's moving,
Thou we be mis-approving, 
Miss guide!
Dougie will be waiting, 
Patient anticipation, soon we'll be living far and wide,
With Dougie's understanding,
We'll rope, throw and brand 'em,
Soon we'll be back on the ride!!!!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Let's do it in harmony!
> 
> Rolling rolling rolling,
> keep them Dougie's moving,
> Thou we be mis-approving,
> Miss guide!
> Dougie will be waiting,
> Patient anticipation, soon we'll be living far and wide,
> With Dougie's understanding,
> We'll rope, throw and brand 'em,
> Soon we'll be back on the ride!!!!
> Jeff



Come on, Larry
That was good!
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hit the top of my hand on the corner of my trailer today. My dang hand is swelled up, and hurts to bend my ring finger. Had to cancel my climbing job for the morning. did some more spliceing this evening. This time, i splice a eye in both ends of a new piece of yale 16 strand rope.


----------



## sgreanbeans

the Aerialist said:


> The limbs were structurally compromised and presented a clear and present danger to the home. One had already failed, and was hung up in the one below it. Getting them off the tree was the right thing to do.
> 
> I refused a full trim of the tree that another tree company had offered to do to reduce the "sail area" of the tree. I explained to the customer that I would be willing to do that if they were willing to wait until they had to shovel snow off their sidewalks.
> 
> ~ the Aerialist ...



Good. 

I am glad to hear your wife is ok, aside from all your BS, I have great respect for your wife. She manages to live with you.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to Vermeer and got some stuff for my son, they used to have a bunch of goodies in there, now they don't have jack, was going to have him try on some saddles but all they had was Sherrill basics. Bought a new Fanno blade to replace the almost new Sherrill blade for the Jameson pole, hope it is smoother. Bought a Air filter for my chipper, then left it, crap! Then went to farm and fleet and bought my youngest some Cat Indiana's. His first real set of boots. Has been fun with them out, and they are doing really good. Picking it up real fast. My oldest pruned his first tree, did pretty good, nice cuts, all handsaw! He has not graduated to running a saw up there yet, plenty of time for that, right now I am just getting him used to moving around in the tree. Bought him a new line, some Ivy. I am making him learn the split tail system and hip thrusting, before I let him foot lock and use any gadgets, old school first, then he will learn every way up too the ascenders. He is fit so he shouldn't need those. Besides I don't have them and not gunna buy them! 

Sold a massive tree ring deal. Lady I did a bunch of pruning for, lots of trees with turf up to them and the landscraper is doing them no justice, talked her in to installing rings around everyone, but she wants black mulch ....ewwwww! But wateva, her money.

Was given a Agri-Fab lawn mower dump trailer, going to sell the skidloader and just use the griener 2000 with the trailer, I think it can hold 500LBS :msp_w00t: On a serious note! It will be great for firewood for the F-I-L. In winter he is out there with a wheel barrow on shakey knees, not good. This should help that sit. Oh and yes, I will paint it green.


----------



## superjunior

Sitting here at michigan international speedway about to tap a mini keg. Got the insky for the vip louge this afternoon, food and drink, ac, smoking lounge.. Love me some nascar, gonna be a fun weekend!


----------



## jefflovstrom

We do a lot of golf course work and usually they just go with us, but because of the size, scope, and cost, they needed 2 more bid's.
My bid was $21,980.
Another guy was at $40,000.
The last guy was $11,000.
Go figure. 
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> We do a lot of golf course work and usually they just go with us, but because of the size, scope, and cost, they needed 2 more bid's.
> My bid was $21,980.
> Another guy was at $40,000.
> The last guy was $11,000.
> Go figure.
> Jeff



Are they going with the lowest bid?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Are they going with the lowest bid?



I will find out Monday.
They saw my bid and then decided to get two more. I suggested that we all meet and review the scope of work to make sure we are bidding apples to apples, because it is obviously clear that we are not.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> I will find out Monday.
> They saw my bid and then decided to get two more. I suggested that we all meet and review the scope of work to make sure we are bidding apples to apples, because it is obviously clear that we are not.
> Jeff



Yep, thats the best way to do that.


----------



## treemandan

Six Million Dollar Man (Steve Austin- Bionic Lumberjack) - YouTube


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

defensiblespace said:


> View attachment 241828
> 
> Pruned the dead branches off of some tall fir trees today. One of them was so big, both ends of my line were barely touching the ground.



ds, I was in Soda Springs last week bucking and splitting sierra lodge pole pine (tamarack), I actually dont take on to much wood splitting jobs, but the good thing is, it seems to gets me tree removal work with the HO's...they ask me to walk the property and let them know if any tree's need to be removed. The tree's I bucked up and split, were dropped by PG&E






Heres the half dead lodge pole pine tree the HO wants me to take down..80' footer





Dead one in the center, and one more not in pic


----------



## deevo

*Happy fathers day!*

Kids were/are up early as usual! Happy fathers day to all the fathers out there! Spending the weekend at the cottage, hopefully gonna do some water skiing or wakeboarding after breakfast if the rain holds out! Or me! Lol!


----------



## Zale

Gonna spend the day with Dad.


----------



## arborjockey

Dug up some old bottles and antiques on my buddy's coffee farm. Then went down to the beach witth a bunch of pork fat and a tri tip. BBQed pork rines with a beer to celebrate pops. Then I got a text from the x g friend. She's in Colorado hiking. Texted her back " cool" . Then I get one from her fiance saying I better leave her alone and stopp trying to get ahold of her and if im ever in town and I got a problem he'd solve it. Wtf. I haven't talk to this girl In a year and haven't seen her in almost 3 and this dude wants to throw down. Of course I facebook him OMGolly (im 35) this dudes a 52 yr old, 90lb vegan, yoga instructor. I sent him a pic of my boken, busted, callused hands and said I love to box but im a much better wrestler and NO I don't want any trouble. Very sorry. She always thought it was funny to introduce new boy friennds to old ones and not say anything. I never minded she was hot and her x's were actors and artist so needles to say I never had to fight anybody.
Only reason I vent about her here is because she was the # 1 groundy ever. Drag brush, run ropes, all while looking good.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Working on painting my grinder. I feel like i will never get done.






Got another nice tree job yesturday. All wood stays where it falls, and all brush can be chipped into the woods. Only thing that sucks is one tree is dead, and i found termites in the base of it, and another one is covered with ivy. But the good news is my wraptor is being shipped monday and i will be able to float right past the ivy to the top of the tree. I cant even seem to keep up with just the tree work i am getting let alone all the other work too. I cant wait till my 1/2 page yellow book ad comes out. I got top placement and a video on yellowbook.com.


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Working on painting my grinder. I feel like i will never get done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another nice tree job yesturday. All wood stays where it falls, and all brush can be chipped into the woods. Only thing that sucks is one tree is dead, and i found termites in the base of it, and another one is covered with ivy. But the good news is my wraptor is being shipped monday and i will be able to float right past the ivy to the top of the tree. I cant even seem to keep up with just the tree work i am getting let alone all the other work too. I cant wait till my 1/2 page yellow book ad comes out. I got top placement and a video on yellowbook.com.



you may be the first person ever to have to body thrust while using a wraptor.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> you may be the first person ever to have to body thrust while using a wraptor.



Lol. Now thats a mental picture


----------



## tree MDS

This cheap ass bracket thingy that runs accross the top of my wraptor broke again this weekend (already had it welded once). I don't think I ever abused it either. I think it's just a flimsy design. Other than that, it's a great tool, you will love it.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm thinking I might just be better off trying to buy a new bracket, rather that try and weld this one again (probably call sherrill in a bit, see how parts availability is with these things).
View attachment 242181


----------



## Grace Tree

Probably quicker to call Paul at Ropetek. If it's a design weakness I'm sure he'd be glad to know about it.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> Probably quicker to call Paul at Ropetek. If it's a design weakness I'm sure he'd be glad to know about it.
> Phil



You're probably right. I already called shirrill though... they're supposed to call ropetek and get back to me. I'm fairly certain I'm not the only one to have this problem. Not a big deal, just a weakness in the design, IMO.


----------



## Grace Tree

Had a job that went way better than expected last week. Would have been perfect but I lost loading ramp off my skid steer trailer. Sure hope no one ran over it. So today is weld a new ramp day. Can't believe the price of steel. Supposed to be in the 90s for the next few days so means some leisurely deadwooding close to home and beer.
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You're probably right. I already called shirrill though... they're supposed to call ropetek and get back to me. I'm fairly certain I'm not the only one to have this problem. Not a big deal, just a weakness in the design, IMO.



Nope must be the operator or I have not noticed a pic would be nice


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Nope must be the operator or I have not noticed a pic would be nice



Open your eyes old timer, I already put up a pic. :msp_tongue:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Open your eyes old timer, I already put up a pic. :msp_tongue:



but i not see whats broke you talking about the handle ?


----------



## ropensaddle

I gotta go use mine, good thing I have it: nasty hackbury, just a cut and leave but its half split hanging over neighbors property and one lead already broke and on neighbors fence and retaining wall


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I'm thinking I might just be better off trying to buy a new bracket, rather that try and weld this one again (probably call sherrill in a bit, see how parts availability is with these things).
> View attachment 242181



I would call paul at ropetek. Who knows maybe he will replace it for free. He seems to be a heck of a nice guy. I bought my wraptor direct from them.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> but i not see whats broke you talking about the handle ?



The black tubular bracket thingy (spark plug protector?) is supposed to be connected to the rear of the winch. It keep breaking above the two screws. The first time it broke, I saw it happen, the thing just tipped over in the leaves while I was getting ready to put the rope in, and it sprang up (must have already been cracked).

Maybe I can blame it on Blakes, he's the only other person that has used it... and he already smashed my favorite 372, so he does have a history of destruction to his credit!!


----------



## ropensaddle

I concur i did the direct route too but MDS if its in the handle fix it cause if accelerator stuck could be bad ride m8!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> The black tubular bracket thingy (spark plug protector?) is supposed to be connected to the rear of the winch. It keep breaking above the two screws. The first time it broke, I saw it happen, the thing just tipped over in the leaves while I was getting ready to put the rope in, and it sprang up (must have already been cracked).
> 
> Maybe I can blame it on Blakes, he's the only other person that has used it... and he already smashed my favorite 372, so he does have a history of destruction to his credit!!



Lmfao yeah blakes did it lol ok so its the carrying thingy protection from limbs dealy. still needs fixed but not as bad as accelerator handle likely got hung up on way up and someone didn't know their own strength. Patience my friend


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I concur i did the direct route too but MDS if its in the handle fix it cause if accelerator stuck could be bad ride m8!



I needed some other stuff too, and was real busy at the time, so I just ordered everything from sherrill. 

Good luck with your hackberry rope..


----------



## ropensaddle

My blind ole arse see it now m8 lol yeah get it fixed I don't think its a huge safety issue but might later cause harm to machine!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> My blind ole arse see it now m8 lol yeah get it fixed I don't think its a huge safety issue but might later cause harm to machine!



Lol, yeah, I think it helps tie the whole machine together structurally. I could see everything taking more stress without (which is why I think it should be made stronger). I won't use it till I get it fixed (unless maybe if it's a real tall tree ).


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol, yeah, I think it helps tie the whole machine together structurally. I could see everything taking more stress without (which is why I think it should be made stronger). I won't use it till I get it fixed (unless maybe if it's a real tall tree ).


well thats all we have lol anyway was cooking right along making great time and got my foot clobbered so came down and went home rope hung didnt run i don't know what they did but it made the butt catch my foot, at least it didn't pin it to the trunk so after a rest I will go back and get even with that friggin limb


----------



## Groundman One

Amongst other things, chipped for four straight hours under a merciless sun. _Bleah!_ Everytime a cloud floated by I looked up and said "Thank you!" 

Was about 90 degrees. That may not be hot to y'all suth'ners, but it's freaking hot to a Canadian.

And tommorow will be worse. :msp_sad: _"Groan..."_


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> The black tubular bracket thingy (spark plug protector?) is supposed to be connected to the rear of the winch. It keep breaking above the two screws. The first time it broke, I saw it happen, the thing just tipped over in the leaves while I was getting ready to put the rope in, and it sprang up (must have already been cracked).
> 
> Maybe I can blame it on Blakes, he's the only other person that has used it... and he already smashed my favorite 372, so he does have a history of destruction to his credit!!



That's right, just blame Blakes. That guy is an ####### anyway. Sitting in the Dunkin donuts parking lot right now, trying to get some caffeine energy going. Debating blowing off these estimates and hitting the bar. Been going non stop for far too many days now. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## no tree to big

got about zero seconds of training on the crane today and was handed the controls, easy money! halfway through the second tree, boss man says wow your pretty good looks like I found my new crane op, 2nd string though, good thing we have two cranes. hope the position comes with another raise, got a little one a couple weeks ago


----------



## Youngbuck20

Groundman One said:


> Amongst other things, chipped for four straight hours under a merciless sun. _Bleah!_ Everytime a cloud floated by I looked up and said "Thank you!"
> 
> Was about 90 degrees. That may not be hot to y'all suth'ners, but it's freaking hot to a Canadian.
> 
> And tommorow will be worse. :msp_sad: _"Groan..."_


you sound about excited as me. wed is feeling like 42 here. tomorrow 37 and thurs 40. what is july and august going to bring? 50?!?!?!?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> That's right, just blame Blakes. That guy is an ####### anyway. Sitting in the Dunkin donuts parking lot right now, trying to get some caffeine energy going. Debating blowing off these estimates and hitting the bar. Been going non stop for far too many days now. No rest for the wicked.



Yep, no rest indeed!! 

You pups are supposed to work, damn it!


----------



## Groundman One

Youngbuck20 said:


> you sound about excited as me. wed is feeling like 42 here. tomorrow 37 and thurs 40. what is july and august going to bring? 50?!?!?!?



Yeah, they're saying Wednesday is going to be the end of the world. We're starting a big job tomorrow that will go into Wednesday. Honestly, I'm not designed to function at that temperature. Gimme -10 on a sunny day and it's t-shirt weather if your working hard, _but +40..._

Headaches, stomach aches, dizziness, barfing, asthma attacks, all followed by a slow and painful death. Unfortunately my climber is one of those guys who sings and dances at +35, so I'm a bit stuck. I went into a state of dementia last year working in the sun, I was bucking up some spruce and I stopped the saw because I realized I couldn't remember where I was. *"Break!"* Half an hour in the shade for that one.

Apparently the heat breaks on Thursday and it's back to decent temperatures for at least a week. Thank God.


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> you sound about excited as me. wed is feeling like 42 here. tomorrow 37 and thurs 40. what is july and august going to bring? 50?!?!?!?



Yep, we started early and ended early today! Couple of easy ones and paid good to do em! Love it! Taking the family to Canada's Wonderland tomorrow! Can't wait to ride the new coaster liviathon or whatver the heck they call it!


----------



## treeclimber101

Had a nice little scare first thing this morning , I was cruising up to a traffic light @ 615am with the bucket and the clutch pedal fell right to the floor , turns out I lost my return spring on the clutch fork and the cable nut vibrated loose and my cable fell off , so needless to say I was a bit puckered when I couldn't shift the truck , I used 2 of the heavy pole clip springs together and made myself a bit of a rig up setup to get me back to the pits .... Yesterday I had a elm branch whip around and smash my jaw which broke a tooth right off at the gum line , and folded me in half and laid me out , hit me so hard I flew to the side about 10ft , I won't take my eyes off those funky dead going in all directions branchs anymore , I didn't think it was was gonna whip around in the chipper like that , and I have a nice little jaw click that OLdirty assured me will go away eventually LOL, showed my wife who is mortified now she says I look like a hillbilly now since the toof was the 3rd one up top I have a nice little hockey smile now , I told her I will just get a flipper fo xmas pictures and such and she just shook her head in discrace ..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its like a ghost town in here anymore. Where did everyone go?


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its like a ghost town in here anymore. Where did everyone go?



Didn't ya hear aa got everyone banned for being low class


----------



## Groundman One

And done! Two of three big fat poplars. 

We got away with murder today. It was supposed to hot as hell but it was solid overcast all day with a nice breeze.  _"Thank you God."_

The humidity was at about 100%, and it was still filthy out there, but nothing compared to if the sun was out. Back to finish tomorrow.

Beer in... 1:35:00... and counting.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its like a ghost town in here anymore. Where did everyone go?



I have been rather depressed myself. How are you?


----------



## treeclimber101

I was basically told that I am offensive and rude and everyone is tired of it , so I just stop by once and while read a few pages and maybe post something about how I got pimp slapped by my chipper seems that everyone here has been kinda serious anymore and the vibe for me isn't to kosher , I must have been mistaken to think this was a thread where it was acceptable to do some ##### talking and such , maybe its more important to discuss tree related issues , maybe that's where the membership went out back to hang themselves outta boredom .... Oh and BTW I thought this section was to be moderated by tree guys not loggers and scented candle makers


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its like a ghost town in here anymore. Where did everyone go?



Been busy doin' stuff. Here was Sunday's project. This was plan B, good thing this one worked so we didn't need to go to plan C. 







Had to climb and rig this ####in' ####### down last week. That was straight up retarded. I don't trust poplar when it's alive much less when it's been dead 2+ years. Was able to vsl most of it which made the force a bit less on the rotten, cracked out mother ####er I tied my ####### life onto. 











Other than that I tore up an ash today for another company that was all sortsa bent out over the primaries with nada a tie in or rigging point anywhere away from the lines. Did the "fishing pole" trick to keep the tail of my line and the rigging line away from the primaries, hung the tops/wood, and used the GRCS to winch them over to safe dz. The little spike marks up to just above the power lines and the sprout sawed off were the cutest thing. Guess their "climber" couldn't find his "Captain Awesome" suit that day. You know why? 'Cause I was mother ####ing wearing that ####.

One more point I'd like to make. I ####in' hate OSHA and any state/town/village/city/etc. job. I put a sweet mother ####ing gonna cum thinkin about it number on a job for the nearby state college which we got but the cock smokin' hoops these mother ####ers are making my dumb tree climbin' ass hop through are enough to drive me up a ####in' wall. So yeah, it's been a mother ####ing blast and most nights I can't wait to get home to talk to all you godless heathens and tell you how mother ####ing awesome this gig is and how I'm so stupid ####ing mental over the god damn mother ####ing new dildo in the sherrill catalog. Cheers!


----------



## Kottonwood

We slammed 4k worth of cottonwoods yesterday with the crane. I like my crane op. He has a lot of experience (has removed over 1500 trees) and he is always willing to max out his crane which is nice. However he can be a bit cocky and this time a little overzealous. I had him booked for five hours yesterday, we ended up slamming out the trees in 3.5 flat. Chipped and loaded.... very nice. I split the difference and paid him 4 and a quarter.

Anyways the job went completely smooth except for this mishap. Crane op got a little over zealous and pulled before my climber (Kevin) finished the cut. It could have ended badly.

[video=youtube;XBlqc3OVo8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlqc3OVo8k&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## dbl612

PatriotTreeCO said:


> We slammed 4k worth of cottonwoods yesterday with the crane. I like my crane op. He has a lot of experience (has removed over 1500 trees) and he is always willing to max out his crane which is nice. However he can be a bit cocky and this time a little overzealous. I had him booked for five hours yesterday, we ended up slamming out the trees in 3.5 flat. Chipped and loaded.... very nice. I split the difference and paid him 4 and a quarter.
> 
> Anyways the job went completely smooth except for this mishap. Crane op got a little over zealous and pulled before my climber (Kevin) finished the cut. It could have ended badly.
> 
> [video=youtube;XBlqc3OVo8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlqc3OVo8k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



1500 trees, awesom control!


----------



## NCTREE

Smashed this ash today two cuts and the top was out. This was a job that I got called to do because the landscapers that original started got scared and couldn't finish. It was struck by lightning and the trunk had a big rotten hollow section. The landscaper tried rigging off the tree heard a crack and had enough. Meanwhile 30 feet away lies this big assh just waiting to help me out:cool2: it took longer to set up then to get the tree down. Theses landscapers stuposivly have CAs working for them go figure. Also took down a dead aspen was a little hairy but went well. now im chillin in the AC drinking bloody marys


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> Smashed this ash today two cuts and the top was out. now im chillin in the AC drinking bloody marys



You guy's got crazy weather!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

NCTREE said:


> Theses landscapers stuposivly have CAs working for them go figure. Also took down a dead aspen was a little hairy but went well.



a guy that just got hired where I work is a CA and he cant even figure out how to get a log on the log cart... and some how he has become a crew leader. never cut trees other then a few floppers but some how they decided to let him make decisions out on the job site... cant figure out how to land a piece that's getting roped down, pretty much afraid of a chainsaw, doesn't know how to cut crotches to feed a big piece into the chipper. yea it was a fun day working with him today


----------



## mr. holden wood

PatriotTreeCO said:


> We slammed 4k worth of cottonwoods yesterday with the crane. I like my crane op. He has a lot of experience (has removed over 1500 trees) and he is always willing to max out his crane which is nice. However he can be a bit cocky and this time a little overzealous. I had him booked for five hours yesterday, we ended up slamming out the trees in 3.5 flat. Chipped and loaded.... very nice. I split the difference and paid him 4 and a quarter.
> 
> Anyways the job went completely smooth except for this mishap. Crane op got a little over zealous and pulled before my climber (Kevin) finished the cut. It could have ended badly.
> 
> [video=youtube;XBlqc3OVo8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlqc3OVo8k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Looked like he choked it at the balance point and cut the piece like he was chunking down a spar. Personally I prefer things butt heavy and finish my cut with my body/face out of the way of the load. If you have been doing crane removals for years you can cut at chest hieght but for newbs like this guy stay clear.
I just watched the vid again, dudes is cutting against the lean/tip weight . What a mess.


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> You guy's got crazy weather!
> Jeff



98 tomorrow getting started early so we can be done by lunch.


----------



## NCTREE

no tree to big said:


> a guy that just got hired where I work is a CA and he cant even figure out how to get a log on the log cart... and some how he has become a crew leader. never cut trees other then a few floppers but some how they decided to let him make decisions out on the job site... cant figure out how to land a piece that's getting roped down, pretty much afraid of a chainsaw, doesn't know how to cut crotches to feed a big piece into the chipper. yea it was a fun day working with him today



Im a CA but that doesn't mean I cant climb:tongue2: really though it pisses me off when a CA can't figure out how to take down a tree. He shouldn't be a CA. These guys are newbies with little experience but still they have their certs


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Looked like he choked it at the balance point and cut the piece like he was chunking down a spar. Personally I prefer things butt heavy and finish my cut with my body/face out of the way of the load. If you have been doing crane removals for years you can cut at chest hieght but for newbs like this guy stay clear.
> I just watched the vid again, dudes is cutting against the lean/tip weight . What a mess.



I agree with Mr. H , needs to be but heavy and higher TIP if possible.

should of cut from left to right not starting at his chest and cutting to back of trunk...didnt look like crane Op was at fault here, just saying..


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> Im a CA but that doesn't mean I cant climb:tongue2: really though it pisses me off when a CA can't figure out how to take down a tree. He shouldn't be a CA. These guys are newbies with little experience but still they have their certs



Ha Ha!
I know a couple guy's like that. 
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

woodsman44 said:


> I agree with Mr. H , needs to be but heavy and higher TIP if possible.
> 
> should of cut from left to right not starting at his chest and cutting to back of trunk...didnt look like crane Op was at fault here, just saying..



it looked like the op over tensioned trying to get it to break free because it jumped pretty good before it started to roll I think the op got a little excited instead of letting the climber finish the cut...


----------



## Kottonwood

woodsman44 said:


> I agree with Mr. H , needs to be but heavy and higher TIP if possible.
> 
> should of cut from left to right not starting at his chest and cutting to back of trunk...didnt look like crane Op was at fault here, just saying..



The op is definitely partially at fault here. He pulled before Kevin had finished his cut. Kevin could have also had better position and made a better cut.


I am new to crane removals as well so that is why I posted the vid. 


We have been doing snap cuts every time. Is it better to just cut straight through?


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> We slammed 4k worth of cottonwoods yesterday with the crane. I like my crane op. He has a lot of experience (has removed over 1500 trees) and he is always willing to max out his crane which is nice. However he can be a bit cocky and this time a little overzealous. I had him booked for five hours yesterday, we ended up slamming out the trees in 3.5 flat. Chipped and loaded.... very nice. I split the difference and paid him 4 and a quarter.
> 
> Anyways the job went completely smooth except for this mishap. Crane op got a little over zealous and pulled before my climber (Kevin) finished the cut. It could have ended badly.
> 
> [video=youtube;XBlqc3OVo8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlqc3OVo8k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



He spooled up with an incomplete cut, if it would have been cut clean it wouldn't have looked so violent or came off like a rocket ship. I choke #### half way a lot when I'm feelin lazy and let it tip but it's a real slow tip you gotta cut it slow and get it completely cut before the spool up. A lot of times guys think the have the pick loose and Thier are some small spots of holding wood left and it will pop off. Nothing major tho practice makes perfect right?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ohlexm


----------



## Kottonwood

yeah... I just watched the vid again. He had absolutely terrible positioning. But the crane op should not have been putting that much tension on that piece. The video was taken from the perspective of the crane op, he could see what was going on.


----------



## mattfr12

ya a pic like that only needs 800-1k of pre tension

check out this video patriot tree was about 15 foot taller than the boom so 80-85 feet give or take. but i was feelin lazy and didn't feel like working the top out so you'll see how i handled that.

Knuckle boom pine tree picking.m4v - YouTube


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> ya a pic like that only needs 800-1k of pre tension
> 
> check out this video patriot tree was about 15 foot taller than the boom so 80-85 feet give or take. but i was feelin lazy and didn't feel like working the top out so you'll see how i handled that.
> 
> Knuckle boom pine tree picking.m4v - YouTube



Have you taken a picture or made any videos of your large Knuckle boom? I really want to see this thing in action.


----------



## Kottonwood

Man, you PA guys have all the fun. The climber in that vid is from PA.

That is a nice setup Matt. When you were picking those tops were you controlling the crane yourself?


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Man, you PA guys have all the fun. The climber in that vid is from PA.
> 
> That is a nice setup Matt. When you were picking those tops were you controlling the crane yourself?



Ya i always run it. booms are touchy with the remote control you really gotta have finess with the levers. if you look at the end of the boom i could have pulled out another 8 feet that next attachment point is the manual extension


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Have you taken a picture or made any videos of your large Knuckle boom? I really want to see this thing in action.



Yes ill upload it gonna take like 45. to an hour tho.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Have you taken a picture or made any videos of your large Knuckle boom? I really want to see this thing in action.



really don't wanna do it tho but since your an alright guy game on. any video like that i upload is manly to help the builder jack since he's just that nice of a guy.

im gonna make one for him tomorrow of it with a bucket on their.


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Man, you PA guys have all the fun. The climber in that vid is from PA.
> 
> That is a nice setup Matt. When you were picking those tops were you controlling the crane yourself?



keep working at it your on the right path to having the same kind of fun. not to many guys are doing what your doing and theirs a lot of bs. if your boy would have cut that pic slow from left to right and just eased it off it would have rolled over nice and easy and looked like a pro. but since it popped off you'll catch flak. it happens to everyone tho sooner or later. being aware of it is what keeps you alive.

I've had them come off way worse than that in the early years with bad crane ops. i tell them what to set the pretension at now i don't like them guessing.

marquise whats your email? when its done ill email you a link and patriot if you want to. id prefer if you didn't post it here after your done watching it.


----------



## epicklein22

PatriotTreeCO said:


> The op is definitely partially at fault here. He pulled before Kevin had finished his cut. Kevin could have also had better position and made a better cut.
> 
> 
> I am new to crane removals as well so that is why I posted the vid.
> 
> 
> We have been doing snap cuts every time. Is it better to just cut straight through?



Dodged a bullet on that one. Bad positioning of the strap, bad climber position and too much winch. 

Cranes make tree work a lot easier/productive, but it's not really any safer. You need to know what you are doing or someone will be injured.

Cut your picks straight through. Start on the side where the strap is hooked through. If the saw pinches or gets stalled, the crane op can pick up a little and you can finish the cut. Take it easy and watch some videos of proper crane work. Tree work is the hardest crane work you can do, loads weights aren't exact and the loads are dynamic, most ops are used to knowing what stuff weighs and they are static.


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> yeah... I just watched the vid again. He had absolutely terrible positioning. But the crane op should not have been putting that much tension on that piece. The video was taken from the perspective of the crane op, he could see what was going on.



Take a medium sized first pick to get a general weight to work off of, this is what i do. so lets say its 1200. then you know where your at. if you got 4k capacity turn it up a bit. you seem to be working in a lot of cotton woods. I've picked some seriously heavy trunks that where only ten feet, but full of water. tree was beside a creek and the trunk piece weighed in at 8k.

i measure while I'm walking down the tree ill do lets say 10 big steps down and cut. if i need more ill do twelve and so on. whenever i bring in a bigger crane 40 ton or more i usually am picking far out where they have a two stage out and i don't have a whole lot of capacity to work with maybe 4-5k. the hardest one was a 25 ton with a two stage 155 foot super low capacity with the jib all the way out.


almost forgot i usually don't let the opp cable up while I'm standing face to face with the cut i spike down. so it can do its thing if a spider leg comes loose or anything.


----------



## Kottonwood

For those picks they were at about 80 feet and it was a 40 ton crane. We picked a 4500lb section out with the last cut.


----------



## mattfr12

PatriotTreeCO said:


> For those picks they were at about 80 feet and it was a 40 ton crane. We picked a 4500lb section out with the last cut.



ya 60-70% of my weight guess is what i shoot for in pretension so like 3500 on a 4500 maybe a little more. i just read it as i go watch the cut and see what its doing.


----------



## mattfr12

Some updated pics of my BFF


----------



## Reg

PatriotTreeCO said:


> We slammed 4k worth of cottonwoods yesterday with the crane. I like my crane op. He has a lot of experience (has removed over 1500 trees) and he is always willing to max out his crane which is nice. However he can be a bit cocky and this time a little overzealous. I had him booked for five hours yesterday, we ended up slamming out the trees in 3.5 flat. Chipped and loaded.... very nice. I split the difference and paid him 4 and a quarter.
> 
> Anyways the job went completely smooth except for this mishap. Crane op got a little over zealous and pulled before my climber (Kevin) finished the cut. It could have ended badly.
> 
> [video=youtube;XBlqc3OVo8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlqc3OVo8k&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Boy, he would've been out cold there....broken neck at least. Bad cutting, slinging, positioning....and then switches off while he's trying to free up the chain, right in the kill zone. I couldn't blame the op for that, he's not the tree-expert after all. Get your slinging wrong with a step-cut and it'll pop in the blink of an eye. Did you play the vid back to him Patriot?


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> ya a pic like that only needs 800-1k of pre tension
> 
> check out this video patriot tree was about 15 foot taller than the boom so 80-85 feet give or take. but i was feelin lazy and didn't feel like working the top out so you'll see how i handled that.
> 
> Knuckle boom pine tree picking.m4v - YouTube



I didn't see any outriggers.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I didn't see any outriggers.



they are there trust me. that thing would have been on its side 5x over. they might have been short jacked can't remember but we where not lifting that much weight. under 3k. it was just me and one ground guy on a saturday. it was actually raining in some of that video you can hear the water hitting of my lid.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

PatriotTreeCO said:


> The op is definitely partially at fault here. He pulled before Kevin had finished his cut. Kevin could have also had better position and made a better cut.
> 
> 
> I am new to crane removals as well so that is why I posted the vid.
> 
> 
> We have been doing snap cuts every time. Is it better to just cut straight through?



Its better to cut straight through, ezz up at the end of cut.

PTC, you do good work, not coming down on you, this is a good discussion, helps make our job safer


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Its better to cut straight through, ezz up at the end of cut.
> 
> PTC, you do good work, not coming down on you, this is a good discussion, helps make our job safer



welp i gotta get back to training this coon to set my rope in the tree so i don't have to carry the big shot anymore. gotta try and talk sherrill and the other tree equip companies into carrying my specially trained rope setting raccoons.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> keep working at it your on the right path to having the same kind of fun. not to many guys are doing what your doing and theirs a lot of bs. if your boy would have cut that pic slow from left to right and just eased it off it would have rolled over nice and easy and looked like a pro. but since it popped off you'll catch flak. it happens to everyone tho sooner or later. being aware of it is what keeps you alive.
> 
> I've had them come off way worse than that in the early years with bad crane ops. i tell them what to set the pretension at now i don't like them guessing.
> 
> marquise whats your email? when its done ill email you a link and patriot if you want to. id prefer if you didn't post it here after your done watching it.





[email protected]

I wounldnt repost anything just want to e your setup


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> I was basically told that I am offensive and rude and everyone is tired of it , so I just stop by once and while read a few pages and maybe post something about how I got pimp slapped by my chipper seems that everyone here has been kinda serious anymore and the vibe for me isn't to kosher , I must have been mistaken to think this was a thread where it was acceptable to do some ##### talking and such , maybe its more important to discuss tree related issues , maybe that's where the membership went out back to hang themselves outta boredom .... Oh and BTW I thought this section was to be moderated by tree guys not loggers and scented candle makers



It is, and some guys view things differently on what is acceptable, Darin told me that he is no prude, so some things I let fly, others may not. Mods are to hit the whole site. Not just where they hang. I don't tho, I stay in the normal places. There hasn't been a whole lot to do, everybody is doing a good job at keeping the peace. Lots of guys mod themselves, they will post something, not wanna have me or the others smack it down, so they delete it themselves, you are a big one at that. You are rude and offensive!, that's what makes u ..... U! Wouldn't have ya any other way. I have not been able to be on much, just for a hour in the AM, thats it. Slammed with work, you know the deal. Smack talk is fine, straight up character assassination is not, unless they are a bubba. The normal trolls have cooled down as well, they know I am waiting for them to mess up, Darin knows aswell, I will play by the rules and not let my personal opinion inner fear. The trolls know this and have been good little boys, trying to avoid giving me the satisfaction of booting them for good.


----------



## sgreanbeans

On another note, so we take on this big , HUGE tree mulch ring installation. Thinking it is going to be a nice and easy deal. NOT! Whoever planted the trees, planted them all to high. So......... when we go to pull the sod out, it is heavily laced with roots 
It is hard as hell trying to get it out with out completely destroying the roots. My whole body hurts. But man! its gunza look good!

Heading too the CEO of John Deere home today. One removal, several prunes. Hope I get to bend his ear a little. Guy had Romney there a couple days ago for dinner. Power, must be nice.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> On another note, so we take on this big , HUGE tree mulch ring installation. Thinking it is going to be a nice and easy deal. NOT! Whoever planted the trees, planted them all to high. So......... when we go to pull the sod out, it is heavily laced with roots
> It is hard as hell trying to get it out with out completely destroying the roots. My whole body hurts. But man! its gunza look good!
> 
> Heading too the CEO of John Deere home today. One removal, several prunes. Hope I get to bend his ear a little. Guy had Romney there a couple days ago for dinner. Power, must be nice.



Why don't you call Romney and ask him over for dinner. Maybe he's just a guy looking for some home cooking.
Phil


----------



## Kottonwood

Reg said:


> Boy, he would've been out cold there....broken neck at least. Bad cutting, slinging, positioning....and then switches off while he's trying to free up the chain, right in the kill zone. I couldn't blame the op for that, he's not the tree-expert after all. Get your slinging wrong with a step-cut and it'll pop in the blink of an eye. Did you play the vid back to him Patriot?



Yeah we have watched the vid about a hundred times. We went over it again this am after reading all of your comments. I generally don't take things like that lightly, especially when it is another climber and not me in the tree.

We do an AAR (you military guys should be familiar with that one) after any job like that. I am going to invite the crane op over for beers so we can shoot the #### and go over the whole 1 hour video.

@ woodsman. No worries, that is why I posted the vid. Also, I got skin thicker than bull hide.


----------



## Kottonwood

mattfr12 said:


> welp i gotta get back to training this coon to set my rope in the tree so i don't have to carry the big shot anymore. gotta try and talk sherrill and the other tree equip companies into carrying my specially trained rope setting raccoons.



hahaha that is awesome. We have been joking about getting a rope setting monkey and an army of poodles to drag brush. I figure people would pay just for the spectacle.


----------



## deevo

Did some stumps this morning, looked at a few jobs afterwards, holy crap is it ever hot out!!! Gonna hide inside where it's airconditioned for a bit!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Suck my wraptor! :hmm3grin2orange:

Finally got it today. Its like Christmas. Best part is no more lardass thrusting for me. Only thing i wish, was it had a echo or stihl motor on it. But i guess as long as it works who cares.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Suck my wraptor! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Finally got it today. Its like Christmas. Best part is no more lardass thrusting for me. Only thing i wish, was it had a echo or stihl motor on it. But i guess as long as it works who cares.



Cool, show us some videos soon as you use it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Cool, show us some videos soon as you use it!



A go pro is one of the next things on my list.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Wish I had my camera with me today, saw a guy in a truck with a 4x8 plywood mounted in back saying, "TREE TRIMMING 30% off"..... looks like we got some new hacks in town...lol


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Wish I had my camera with me today, saw a guy in a truck with a 4x8 plywood mounted in back saying, "TREE TRIMMING 30% off"..... looks like we got some new hacks in town...lol



Right!! Don't be seen though.. I imagine a bloody nose would be murder on those nice clean undershirts you're always rockin'!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finally got all the paperwork squared away for that state job. Hot as Hell. Gonna be a gin and tonic kind of night.


----------



## Blakesmaster

The great thing about gin and tonics is the second one doesn't need a lime and the third one doesn't need the tonic.


----------



## superjunior

This heat is just brutal.. Been running 2 crews the last couple weeks and its making my frickin head spin


----------



## Grace Tree

Phone quit ringing last week. Just some diddly stuff lined up; nothing big. It feels kind of funny. Guess I'll fix some equipment and have a cold beer.
Phil


----------



## mr. holden wood

superjunior said:


> This heat is just brutal.. Been running 2 crews the last couple weeks and its making my frickin head spin



Hit 68 today gonna get hotter tomorrow highs in the low 70's,then the heat wave is moving on with temps in the low 60's. Jim M. and prentice110 would agree, the west is the best.
Bid a job across the street from Smith bro's thought of ya.. stay cool my friend.


----------



## Groundman One

superjunior said:


> This heat is just brutal.. Been running 2 crews the last couple weeks and its making my frickin head spin



I hear ya. We finished a job today at about 2PM, and not a minute too soon. Very few clouds today, but I did manage to work in the shade most of the time. and it still sucked. I don't know how my climber does it; he was frying like an egg up in the tree but he really seems to enjoy it... freak that he is.

And tomorrow is going to suck.


----------



## superjunior

Groundman One said:


> I hear ya. We finished a job today at about 2PM, and not a minute too soon. Very few clouds today, but I did manage to work in the shade most of the time. and it still sucked. I don't know how my climber does it; he was frying like an egg up in the tree but he really seems to enjoy it... freak that he is.
> 
> And tomorrow is going to suck.



Lol, my second crew just rolled out of here. Two days in a row till 8:00..they're troopers tho. I ground stumps all day, not even moving really and the sweat was just pooring down my face


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Took three short rides on the wraptor. I can see what they say about it works best at full rpm. 

Job i was gonna use it on tomorrow got cancelled. I called to let them know i was gonna be there tomorrow to remove the vines from there trees. They both answered the phone and he said great, and she said " i have another idea". Needless to say she said she had to talk to him about spending $300 to remove vines off the trees. IDK why she didnt talked it over with him before now, since i was there 2 weeks ago to give them a price. They also had another pile of vines they pulled off the house, and wanted me to get rid of while i was there doing the trees. I told here $50 because i was already gonna be there. I told here i was gonna have to charge more now since i wasnt gonna be doing the trees and she said they will figure something else out. Just fine with me. I dont like to deal with dingbats anyway. When she calls me back, its gonna be double the price.


----------



## no tree to big

made it outa the shop today at 630 was a nice cool 95 today ya'll Canadians are soft we roll 10hrs a day minimum all summer long no matter how hot it is I didn't even dunk my head under a hose today still to nice out lol and I have a years worth of beard and hair for insulation too.


----------



## superjunior

no tree to big said:


> made it outa the shop today at 630 was a nice cool 95 today ya'll Canadians are soft we roll 10hrs a day minimum all summer long no matter how hot it is I didn't even dunk my head under a hose today still to nice out lol and I have a years worth of beard and hair for insulation too.



dang hope you ain't got no critters livin in that beard, 2tree had a lizard nest in his :msp_w00t:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Finally got all the paperwork squared away for that state job. Hot as Hell. Gonna be a gin and tonic kind of night.



I am on Limeaide and Cuervo with a rimful of salt.


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> Wish I had my camera with me today, saw a guy in a truck with a 4x8 plywood mounted in back saying, "TREE TRIMMING 30% off"..... looks like we got some new hacks in town...lol



Are you sure they were not carpet guys? Maybe they meant that is how much they take out of the tree.


----------



## tree md

Absolutely slammed right now... Bid 7 jobs today, sold 4 and waiting to hear back on the others. The new F250 be stroking down the road, pulling anything I throw at it...


----------



## treeman82

So they are calling for a heat index of over 100 for today and tomorrow. We went this morning to do a quick removal job for a dumping spot that was recently shut down. When we pull up to the house I get an e-mail from one of my weekenders; her daughter and friends were up this weekend and had problems swimming in the lake due to all the weeds... can I please do something. I called her up and suggested that with the projected hot weather I would call up some friends, get some pizzas and beer and basically have a party at her house to weed the lake. The suggestion worked for her, but not the price. She doubled the price that I quoted and will be sending the money this weekend. Not exactly glamorous work, but when it's 100+ out there, who can complain about being paid to go swimming?


----------



## MarquisTree

MATT! where is this Kboom? I want to see some pictures! I have seen what everyone else has, you say yours is almost a one of a kind. Share it with us, you have tons of pictures of your smaller kboom, take a few of the big one for us.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> So they are calling for a heat index of over 100 for today and tomorrow. We went this morning to do a quick removal job for a dumping spot that was recently shut down. When we pull up to the house I get an e-mail from one of my weekenders; her daughter and friends were up this weekend and had problems swimming in the lake due to all the weeds... can I please do something. I called her up and suggested that with the projected hot weather I would call up some friends, get some pizzas and beer and basically have a party at her house to weed the lake. The suggestion worked for her, but not the price. She doubled the price that I quoted and will be sending the money this weekend. Not exactly glamorous work, but when it's 100+ out there, who can complain about being paid to go swimming?



Ah!, Feels good to brag,eh?
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah!, Feels good to brag,eh?
> Jeff



With this one I will brag today, and be crying tomorrow. She's kind of wierd. But I figure I made the best of a bad situation.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well its already in the 80's here and the sun isnt even up yet. Gonna be a hot one today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> Why don't you call Romney and ask him over for dinner. Maybe he's just a guy looking for some home cooking.
> Phil



By home cooking, do ya mean hot dogs and mac and cheese,LOL. That place was pretty sweet, wife was out with us watering her 8 gazillion perennials. She was really cool, had the radio going outside, had it up so we could hear it, which was nice for a change, but as I was dragging brush to the landscapers, I realized that the wife of the biggest ag company on earth was jammin to EMINEM! Better loose ya self.

It was brutal tho, the heat was intense, 94,no wind, down in a hole in this walk out back yard, no shade, sucked. Not sure what the index was but u could see the humidity in the air. Glad thats outa here


----------



## deevo

It's my youngest daughters 6th birthday today, so she wants to go to the Toronto zoo! Booked a 25 tree and stump removal for next week last night, hoping to get it done in 2 days if it's not too hot!:rolleyes2:


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> MATT! where is this Kboom? I want to see some pictures! I have seen what everyone else has, you say yours is almost a one of a kind. Share it with us, you have tons of pictures of your smaller kboom, take a few of the big one for us.



Ya... the suspense is just killing me!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

knocked out two little jobs today. Boy was it ever hot out. Had a lady call me about wanting a quote today. I said i would give her a call when i was done with my other jobs. I told her i was hoping to be done between 4 and 5 pm. She called me two times right in a row and left a message the second time. She talks so fast that i cant understand her. I call her back and she dont answer. Guess she was in to big of a hurry for me. Forgive me that i was out working trying to make a living. Thats fine idc. Sounds like she would have been a pain in the a## anyway.

Good news is I signed a $3800 job today. Gotta like the big ones, but they are alot of work.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Man this guy make's AA look like a top climber..lol..I liked when he"slid down" and returned with a helmet on..haha.. like thats the anwser..lol
I laughed all the through this vid...loved it!!

Top Beskæring - Tree Top Cut - YouTube


----------



## treeman82

Boy oh boy today was a tough one. Started at 9 so the water would start warming up. Got over there, grabbed a rowboat off a client across the street. After we did that it was smooth sailing. Sent out for lunch at 11:30, started going through the beer around the same time. After lunch I took off to deal with a couple of things in the nice air conditioned truck. The guys did get some work done (one of them is part fish). When I got back they were laying out on the neighbor's floating trampoline.... we were working for this guy too. We would work for a while pulling weeds, then take a break to either chill out on the trampoline, or go back to shore for some chips and beer. Around 3:30 one of my friends showed up with his guys to help reduce the beer population along with eliminate the remainder of the pizza. I don't drink anymore, but the lot of them did quite a number on the 36 pack... so I made sure to pick up another one on my way home in preparation for tomorrow... they are calling for 90 again, so I figure we will go back there, touch up the spots we already went over, clean up the debris and call it quits.


----------



## [email protected]

*??What??*



woodsman44 said:


> Man this guy make's AA look like a top climber..lol..I liked when he"slid down" and returned with a helmet on..haha.. like thats the anwser..lol
> I laughed all the through this vid...loved it!!
> 
> Top Beskæring - Tree Top Cut - YouTube



Sorry, couldn't watch the whole thing...Too painful


----------



## Kottonwood

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, couldn't watch the whole thing...Too painful



oh man you have too. The end is priceless....


----------



## ropensaddle

lmao a flat file would of helped that poor chap he took a beating lol


----------



## deevo

Got a call from my local County forester this morning, has 50 stumps to remove on a so called logging road they had built, but some of the trucks are catching where their diesel tanks on some of the stumps on the road, and are refusing to drive it til they were cut lower, but the way the road is they dip back and fourth and are catching them so I just have to grind em down a bit. Cha ching! They aren't big ones, mostly red pines, should plow through em pretty quick, next week is gonna be busy!!! Way things are going might have to pick up a bigger grinder soon!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It look's to me like that they were trying out a newbie, it is obvious that he did not do all the other cut's. 
Honestly, if this guy was on my crew, I would encourage him but only with supervision and a hand saw,
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> It look's to me like that they were trying out a newbie, it is obvious that he did not do all the other cut's.
> Honestly, if this guy was on my crew, I would encourage him but only with supervision and a hand saw,
> Jeff



Lol well i know he didn't kick in good but those spurs were dull as a b movie


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Lol well i know he didn't kick in good but those spurs were dull as a b movie



lol...you would have thought he straped on a pair of roller skate's


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dont think so. He was stabbing crazy and weird and then later you can hear the guy coaching him,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

I like it when he goes beserker mode on the lanyard.

FYI - Flat tires suck


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> I like it when he goes beserker mode on the lanyard.
> 
> FYI - Flat tires suck



roll it over its only flat on the bottom.


----------



## Zale

Looks like the heat wave has passed. Only in the low 90s. On the plus side, I can eat all the Ben & Jerrys I want without putting on a pound.


----------



## Reg

A little ground rigging from last week....latter stages of a poplar removal. We had a busy day rigging out the top and were left with quite a fat lower part with a heavy back lean. Having to take it down to such an extent before it would fall left us short on leverage, which meant a strong and careful pull was required. Pulling directly with the truck in 4x4 was very tempting, especially when the finish line is in site at the end of a big day....but by using the portable winch meant that I could calculate and limit the force on the rigging, and so stay within the working load limit, which I knew beforehand would be a close run thing. Looks like a lot of fuss about nothing on screen, but in reality was quite a lump in a tight spot.

Switch to HD on your youtube setting
Cottonwood, pull - YouTube


----------



## superjunior

PatriotTreeCO said:


> oh man you have too. The end is priceless....



aww give em a break fellas, them sycamores are some slippery little suckers..


----------



## beastmaster

*Bad day*

I went today to finish a job for a landscaper in hollywood. I did half of several removals yesterday and used one of his guys as a groundsmen. Not to hard, but there are high voltage lines running 10 ft behind them and lots of the tall skinny leaders are leaning over them. I figure 4 hours. 
After I get through telling him I'll only bill him half a day, no matter how long it takes, I ask him when will his guys be there? There not.
I should of just went home but it's a 60 mile drive for me one way. So the biggist leader that is a sucker gone wild, is 40ft tall and 9 inch. thick where I want to put my face cut. Its coming from where it was topped many years ago 30 ft up, its almost straight up and down with a small back lean towards the wires.
I put a pulley in down on the ground in the direction I wanted it to go. I ran my longest 1/2in. rope throu it and took both ends up the tree. I climbed up this slick, bark peeling skinny euc, and put one end of my rope up high. Climbed down, made my face cut, started my back cut, then started pulling the other end from 30ft. up in the tree. It pulled over pretty easy. To bad it landed on an orange tree and splite it in half . I've been up and down this tree like 4 times, tangled rope, dropped pole pruner, needed a sling, I already decided to go home, but now I have to fix the orange tree. I drill two holes where it split, pulled it tight and put two bolts throu it. Hope it makes it. 
Got home at 1:30, can't bill him, because I didn't really do anything except smash the orange tree. A wasted day. should of went fishing


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> I went today to finish a job for a landscaper in hollywood. I did half of several removals yesterday and used one of his guys as a groundsmen. Not to hard, but there are high voltage lines running 10 ft behind them and lots of the tall skinny leaders are leaning over them. I figure 4 hours.
> After I get through telling him I'll only bill him half a day, no matter how long it takes, I ask him when will his guys be there? There not.
> I should of just went home but it's a 60 mile drive for me one way. So the biggist leader that is a sucker gone wild, is 40ft tall and 9 inch. thick where I want to put my face cut. Its coming from where it was topped many years ago 30 ft up, its almost straight up and down with a small back lean towards the wires.
> I put a pulley in down on the ground in the direction I wanted it to go. I ran my longest 1/2in. rope throu it and took both ends up the tree. I climbed up this slick, bark peeling skinny euc, and put one end of my rope up high. Climbed down, made my face cut, started my back cut, then started pulling the other end from 30ft. up in the tree. It pulled over pretty easy. To bad it landed on an orange tree and splite it in half . I've been up and down this tree like 4 times, tangled rope, dropped pole pruner, needed a sling, I already decided to go home, but now I have to fix the orange tree. I drill two holes where it split, pulled it tight and put two bolts throu it. Hope it makes it.
> Got home at 1:30, can't bill him, because I didn't really do anything except smash the orange tree. A wasted day. should of went fishing



Sounds like a rough town, Just messin', 
It's alway's something.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Some good thunderstorms rolled through yesterday afternoon. Quite a bit of damage. Seems like its gonna be an interesting day! Me likey.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to finish a 55 yard mulch job. Then to remove 3 limbs for another tree service guy that doesnt climb and only has a 35' bucket. At least it isnt gonna be 90 today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So we finished up the big mulch job in the AM, man what a deal. Several 20ft tree rings and we restored all her beds, shaping shrubs and cleaning all the trash out. HO is rich ex wife of some big shot, lives on a different planet than us regular folk. I have done work for her in the past and she was ok, a little weird, but OK. So when she called and wanted this done, I was all over it. Hindsight being 20/20, I should have walked. We were done when she wanted to add extras, so we did them. When it came time to settle up, she wouldn't pay for the extras, about 500. I told her that it was not part of the original contract and that it was to much work to do for free. She told me that she thought that my price was to much and wanted more for her money, _now_ she is satisfied, BUT "*YOU HIT MY INVISIBLE DOG FENCE, SO I AM TAKING 100 OFF TO FIX IT*" WHAAAAAAAAT? I asked her to show me this invisible fence and where exactly I hit it, she couldnt. I told her I wanted to see the bill from the fence guy and I want to know where I hit it. Nothing "over there" as she points out to her 3 acre yard. Trying not too loose my cool, already po'ed about the extras, she hands me the check, already with the hundy out. At that piont I had to make a decision, do I lay into this women and risk a bad rep from her to her hi-society groupies, or take it and NEVER return. I took it and left, although I really wanted to blast her and her ways. Oh well you cant see them all coming, still made bunches and bunches off of it.
Karma has a way tho. So after we get done with laying almost 70 cubic yards of black mulch (yuk) the mower guy shows, guess what he does, hehe hehe, blows the grass all up in her shat, totally wrecking the nice clean mulch beds. Takes a string trimmer to the edges and mixes the grass with mulch, messing up the crisp clear bed edging. 

That was half of my Friday, the rest of the day was spent back at the Deere house, jammin to top 40's and pruning a bunch of 30fters. Ash, maples, cherrys and pears. All hand saw, nice breeze. Landscaper crew did all cleanup. Going back monday to remove a walnut, wonder if I can get rich off the log, maybe I will sell it on craigslist. It is, after all, that all too famous "highly valuable black walnut"


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree Pig said:


> roll it over its only flat on the bottom.



I tried that, it kept going back to the bottom?


----------



## deevo

Yesterday was a long one! Started on a 2 Beech tree removal that turned into 4, and 3 maples to be trimmed up, got 3/4 way thru by 1130, insurance guy calls, 3 Ash trees on a cottage and boat house. So I told the boys to step it up a gear we have to roll soon as possible. I was supposed to do the stumps but am going back Monday. Started at 0730 and got in at 1030 last night. Will post some pics shortly. All in all great day$$$$$$:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

View attachment 242778
View attachment 242779
View attachment 242780
View attachment 242781
View attachment 242782

Here is the one that was on the cottage, nothing too bad.


----------



## TreeAce

I am taking today off. About time I say. Wife got hooked up with tickets to Cedar Point, an amusement park with some SWEET coasters. Should be fun. I will have to do some estimates tomorrow though. But that's fine. Right now I am sitting in my back yard with my dog, watching/listening to the birds that seem to really dig the feeders I put out for them. I must be getting old cuz I am pretty sure that's what old folks do... Feed birds and like it lol. Oh well. View attachment 242787



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aez0zk


----------



## deevo

View attachment 242783
View attachment 242784
View attachment 242785
View attachment 242786
View attachment 242788

This one was blown over and uprooted and had another Ash and Cedar under it, a tremendous amount of tension on this as it was wedged on the corner of the boat house.


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> I am taking today off. About time I say. Wife got hooked up with tickets to Cedar Point, an amusement park with some SWEET coasters. Should be fun. I will have to do some estimates tomorrow though. But that's fine. Right now I am sitting in my back yard with my dog, watching/listening to the birds that seem to really dig the feeders I put out for them. I must be getting old cuz I am pretty sure that's what old folks do... Feed birds and like it lol. Oh well. View attachment 242787
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aez0zk



Nice lookin' pup, TreeAce! What kind is it? Taking the day to run some estimates and do a little work around the lot. I've got some ball breakers lined up for next week so an easy weekend is in order.


----------



## deevo

View attachment 242789
View attachment 242790
View attachment 242791
View attachment 242792
View attachment 242793

All done, everything cut up, the root base that was blown over settled back nicely into the shore line. I had no problem getting rid of the big wood, we set it at the road and was gone in 15 mins! Oh yeah apparently my chipper can chip cell phones! one of my groundies went thru the chipper! He had it on a belt clip which I have been telling him is a bad idea, a cedar branch grabbed it as it was going by, unclipped it and whammo, thru it the chipper it went! That's the roofer guy in the one pic, had him dragging brush as well as the homeowners! I didn't even ask them, they got scared when the chipper was running full tilt!Was a good week, only worked 2.5 days and made over 8k! Gotta love the storm work!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice lookin' pup, TreeAce! What kind is it? Taking the day to run some estimates and do a little work around the lot. I've got some ball breakers lined up for next week so an easy weekend is in order.



Yeah I broke my more then once yesterday! The lawn was too delicate to take the mini or our regular bobcat onto so we did it the old fashioned way! lol! Log cart!


----------



## TreeAce

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice lookin' pup, TreeAce! What kind is it? Taking the day to run some estimates and do a little work around the lot. I've got some ball breakers lined up for next week so an easy weekend is in order.



Thanks. She is a Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## ozzy42

deevo said:


> View attachment 242783
> View attachment 242784
> View attachment 242785
> View attachment 242786
> View attachment 242788
> 
> This one was blown over and uprooted and had another Ash and Cedar under it, a tremendous amount of tension on this as it was wedged on the corner of the boat house.



Is that your daughter draggin brush?
Looks like she's begging for a five min break,ya slave driver.:hmm3grin2orange:

Just kidding .My youngest daughter just graduated HS 2 weeks ago and wants to do the ''Take a year off before going to college'' thing :bang: Been divorced from her mother over 6 years now ,but we are united in helping her further her education.We both gave her the same choice[she calls it an altimatum,lol],Go to the local college here,get a free ride ,room board ,car ins gas ,the whole 9 yards.OR Get a job and start paying rent,no lousing. 
She still wants to take a year off . So whenever she ask if I have some work for her I wait until we have the nastiest stuff ,way in the back yard with a long carry to the truck.
Trying my best to make her hate it but I have to admit ,she's been a trooper so far.


----------



## deevo

ozzy42 said:


> Is that your daughter draggin brush?
> Looks like she's begging for a five min break,ya slave driver.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Just kidding .My youngest daughter just graduated HS 2 weeks ago and wants to do the ''Take a year off before going to college'' thing :bang: Been divorced from her mother over 6 years now ,but we are united in helping her further her education.We both gave her the same choice[she calls it an altimatum,lol],Go to the local college here,get a free ride ,room board ,car ins gas ,the whole 9 yards.OR Get a job and start paying rent,no lousing.
> She still wants to take a year off . So whenever she ask if I have some work for her I wait until we have the nastiest stuff ,way in the back yard with a long carry to the truck.
> Trying my best to make her hate it but I have to admit ,she's been a trooper so far.



Ha ha.... no, it was the home owners, she was cleaning up some other mess on the lawn, that was when we first arrived. I have to take pictures of everything before, during and after our work when doing insurance work. My ex tard partner hit a gutter and light last year and denied it. I paid for it to be fixed. Lesson learned hard way. I don't let anyone in our work space while working ie chainsaws/chippers and such going. I had the whole area taped off.


----------



## Treepedo

Did my routine Saturday estimates.
Gotta call to rescue a cat.
Throw a line into the tree and started to pull ropeup and through
I guess it was to much for the cat and he went further out and lost its 
grip and fell about 40 or so feet.
The cat owner ran and broke its fall with one arm and got a good cut and a bruised arm..

He paid me hun for making the effort.
Cat probabley ok ran off like a bat out of hell.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bid 9 g's on a single tree yesterday, massive red oak, in a bad position, rotten at the base, massive crack from main crotch to the rot, no access with trucks or equip, maybe able to crane out the front part, back part has to be climbed and rigged, all pieces will have to be disced and qtr'ed and hand carried out. Trunk is about 5ft, 5ft from one house and 15 from another. I do these at least once a year, biggie like this, last one was 7 and it was not enough, IMO anyway. Really don't care if I get this one or not, peeps drive real fast on the street and I hate that, on a bad fast corner. Makes working hard when you have to worry about soccer mom getting the kids to practice on time plowing thru the cones and wiping you out. 

Seen a hacker around the corner form my house taking out a birch, had a porty on the the tree, had the rope run in it on the wrong side and had a leader laying down between 2 homes nice big gutter run laying in there with it, with a PO'ed HO standing over him. He seen me as I drove by, just shook my head and laughed.


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice*



TreeAce said:


> I am taking today off. About time I say. Wife got hooked up with tickets to Cedar Point, an amusement park with some SWEET coasters. Should be fun. I will have to do some estimates tomorrow though. But that's fine. Right now I am sitting in my back yard with my dog, watching/listening to the birds that seem to really dig the feeders I put out for them. I must be getting old cuz I am pretty sure that's what old folks do... Feed birds and like it lol. Oh well. View attachment 242787
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aez0zk



Well, I'm pretty sure I've always heard you're only as old as you 
feel.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

Doing invoices from last weeks work, got another busy week ahead. lot's of stump work and removals! Weather is looking a bit cooler this week!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Bid 9 g's on a single tree yesterday, massive red oak, in a bad position, rotten at the base, massive crack from main crotch to the rot, no access with trucks or equip, maybe able to crane out the front part, back part has to be climbed and rigged, all pieces will have to be disced and qtr'ed and hand carried out. Trunk is about 5ft, 5ft from one house and 15 from another. I do these at least once a year, biggie like this, last one was 7 and it was not enough, IMO anyway. Really don't care if I get this one or not, peeps drive real fast on the street and I hate that, on a bad fast corner. Makes working hard when you have to worry about soccer mom getting the kids to practice on time plowing thru the cones and wiping you out.
> 
> Seen a hacker around the corner form my house taking out a birch, had a porty on the the tree, had the rope run in it on the wrong side and had a leader laying down between 2 homes nice big gutter run laying in there with it, with a PO'ed HO standing over him. He seen me as I drove by, just shook my head and laughed.



I get depressed many times seeing what ya'all in other states get for the bad ones. My highest bid was done for half of what I bid it for and was 6 foot diameter 120 tall dead pin oak with 20" leads traveling 30' over Victorian roof. I bid it to include crane and or manlift rental as; big limbs had already started failing. Evidently a hubby wife team did it and climbed everything. I don't know if damage or injury occurred but if he limb walked out to the ends of those limbs, he got very lucky. The tree i bid for 4500 was done for 2k and for the life of me I can't see how any money could be made even at my bid. I actually grinned when I heard it was done that cheap lol because i had done several cake jobs that week prolly making twice the profit


----------



## no tree to big

sgreanbeans said:


> Bid 9 g's on a single tree yesterday, massive red oak, in a bad position, rotten at the base, massive crack from main crotch to the rot, no access with trucks or equip, maybe able to crane out the front part, back part has to be climbed and rigged, all pieces will have to be disced and qtr'ed and hand carried out. Trunk is about 5ft, 5ft from one house and 15 from another. I do these at least once a year, biggie like this, last one was 7 and it was not enough, IMO anyway. Really don't care if I get this one or not, peeps drive real fast on the street and I hate that, on a bad fast corner. Makes working hard when you have to worry about soccer mom getting the kids to practice on time plowing thru the cones and wiping you out.
> 
> Seen a hacker around the corner form my house taking out a birch, had a porty on the the tree, had the rope run in it on the wrong side and had a leader laying down between 2 homes nice big gutter run laying in there with it, with a PO'ed HO standing over him. He seen me as I drove by, just shook my head and laughed.



in situations like that sometimes we will lay out decent size logs just inside our cones only had one idiot hit the logs so far, dude was pissed about his car. then we asked well why did you ignore our cones? I didn't see them!!! I dont think he enjoyed the talking to from the cop either pretty sure he got a few tickets too.

my most memorable time some one went through our cones was just a few months ago we had to shut down basically the busiest road in town so we had a few cops out directing traffic in addition to the cones/signs. the cop had his car across the road blocking the lanes some moron went around him while he was flagging, around the COP CAR, and hit the cones and a sign the cop went nutz


----------



## tree MDS

The last couple days we've been working next door to the same place as this other tree service. I had never met the owner before, our best guess is he's in his mid seventies.. and still climbs "if he has to". I think he does all his cutting personally. What an awesome guy.. I must have talked with him for an hour and a half today. Same old tree dog sense of humor!  He said he started his business in 1961. 

He was out there by himself today, filling a pickup dump insert with rakings. Says he's gonna probably get a crane to lift the tree in the back off the house. Sick old bastard!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> The last couple days we've been working next door to the same place as this other tree service. I had never met the owner before, our best guess is he's in his mid seventies.. and still climbs "if he has to". I think he does all his cutting personally. What an awesome guy.. I must have talked with him for an hour and a half today. Same old tree dog sense of humor!  He said he started his business in 1961.
> 
> He was out there by himself today, filling a pickup dump insert with rakings. Says he's gonna probably get a crane to lift the tree in the back off the house. Sick old bastard!!



Sound's like a rough life;
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I went fishing Friday night when we left it was like glass , an hour later we could barely get the boat back into the slip I mean nasty , when I got home I could tell that it had gotten nasty for a bit , I worked all day yesterday cleaning up and worked this morning so I can start on schedule tomorrow I am likin a quick 2500 when I would be just pulling my pud around the house anyway ..


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Sound's like a rough life;
> Jeff



Actually, the guy seemed happy as could be, and was in some incedible shape!! Sharp old bastard too! Nothing about him seemed like he had had a particulary hard life. Of course, he did have to put down the booze, at some point, so I'm sure that helped considerably!

He has a sweet 1890. Me and a buddy were watching him work on it, looked like the drum got jammed, or something. After he finished crawing around in there freeing it up, and I was listening to him bumping the clutch on that big dog in, I was saying "wow, look at the old treedog, same as any of us, taking care of his babies". I just thought it was really cool, for whatever reason. Oh, and he was talking about doing all the hairy trees for the utility companies... back in the 50's!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Actually, the guy seemed happy as could be, and was in some incedible shape!! Sharp old bastard too! Nothing about him seemed like he had had a particulary hard life. Of course, he did have to put down the booze, at some point, so I'm sure that helped considerably!
> 
> He has a sweet 1890. Me and a buddy were watching him work on it, looked like the drum got jammed, or something. After he finished crawing around in there freeing it up, and I was listening to him bumping the clutch on that big dog in, I was saying "wow, look at the old treedog, same as any of us, taking care of his babies". I just thought it was really cool, for whatever reason. Oh, and he was talking about doing all the hairy trees for the utility companies... back in the 50's!!



Sound's like the kind of guy one would write a biography on. Why not you?
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Sound's like the kind of guy one would write a biography on. Why not you?
> Jeff :msp_wink:



Don't be hatin' just cuz I found someone that's been climbing trees since you and vet were in diapers!! Hahaha. :msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12

Updates on the rope setting coon.


----------



## superjunior

carefull Matt.. :msp_scared:

Family Guy - Racoon Wounds - YouTube


----------



## Pelorus

Coon got at my turkeys two nights in a row last week. Went from having 12 poults to 5. Bugger set off a couple of smal leg hold traps the other night trying to get at a can of tuna set out as a treat for him, but got away. It's now gotten very personal. War. Sleeping with the window open, and if I hear a squack I go running outside with the .22 and a flashlight, but this guy ain't no dummy. Obviously not his first rodeo.
Apparently the 8' fence is no deterrent at all. Neither is the beagle on the other side of the fence.
Ended up fencing in a roof over top, and now have to lock the birds up inside their max security prison in the evening, and release them to the yard in the morning. Sigh.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> carefull Matt.. :msp_scared:
> 
> Family Guy - Racoon Wounds - YouTube



Lol thats some funny stuff. You are never to old to watch family guy.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?f4x3i2


----------



## mattfr12

Pelorus said:


> Coon got at my turkeys two nights in a row last week. Went from having 12 poults to 5. Bugger set off a couple of smal leg hold traps the other night trying to get at a can of tuna set out as a treat for him, but got away. It's now gotten very personal. War. Sleeping with the window open, and if I hear a squack I go running outside with the .22 and a flashlight, but this guy ain't no dummy. Obviously not his first rodeo.
> Apparently the 8' fence is no deterrent at all. Neither is the beagle on the other side of the fence.
> Ended up fencing in a roof over top, and now have to lock the birds up inside their max security prison in the evening, and release them to the yard in the morning. Sigh.



Be careful with your dog a full size coon can sometimes get the upper hand. And it's not pretty they go for the eyes. They have been known to lure them to water and drowned them.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5msf50


----------



## Pelorus

Dog lives outside year round with a couple of pygmy goats - no kidding. Will post photo of them sometime. The coon (pretty sure it is a coon) yanked out most all the tail feathers on my big tom the night before I finished the roof, so he is one sad lookin' bird right now. The rabbits and my ducks (Indian Runners) haven't been attacked; just the turkeys. Am gonna fix that critter good if I catch him.


----------



## superjunior

Pelorus said:


> Coon got at my turkeys two nights in a row last week. Went from having 12 poults to 5. Bugger set off a couple of smal leg hold traps the other night trying to get at a can of tuna set out as a treat for him, but got away. It's now gotten very personal. War. Sleeping with the window open, and if I hear a squack I go running outside with the .22 and a flashlight, but this guy ain't no dummy. Obviously not his first rodeo.
> Apparently the 8' fence is no deterrent at all. Neither is the beagle on the other side of the fence.
> Ended up fencing in a roof over top, and now have to lock the birds up inside their max security prison in the evening, and release them to the yard in the morning. Sigh.



try those havaheart box traps? they work pretty good for me


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> I get depressed many times seeing what ya'all in other states get for the bad ones. My highest bid was done for half of what I bid it for and was 6 foot diameter 120 tall dead pin oak with 20" leads traveling 30' over Victorian roof. I bid it to include crane and or manlift rental as; big limbs had already started failing. Evidently a hubby wife team did it and climbed everything. I don't know if damage or injury occurred but if he limb walked out to the ends of those limbs, he got very lucky. The tree i bid for 4500 was done for 2k and for the life of me I can't see how any money could be made even at my bid. I actually grinned when I heard it was done that cheap lol because i had done several cake jobs that week prolly making twice the profit



We have that here as well. I don't know if I will get it or not, and kinda hope I don't. Those big ones can be a real pain, lots of risk. I know that there is only a couple guys here that could get it down safely, with no damage to the targets. She was told it could only be done with a crane, which in turn told me that she only had novices bid it to that point. Gotta lot of guys who can only get the big ones with a crane, as they have no real under standing of advance rigging. I normally don't EVER do this, but I gave her the name of the other guy that I know could do it as well. Nick will most likely be more than me, but when dealing with a tree like this, if I dont get it, I would like to make sure she gets someone who can handle the job. Would rather see it go to him than a wannabee who will just tear everything up and give the local tree guy population another black eye. He has the top outfit here and his dad was the one who set the standard around here years ago. 
I think that those that come in on stuff like this and bid it real low, they just dont realize what they are getting into.


----------



## sgreanbeans

no tree to big said:


> in situations like that sometimes we will lay out decent size logs just inside our cones only had one idiot hit the logs so far, dude was pissed about his car. then we asked well why did you ignore our cones? I didn't see them!!! I dont think he enjoyed the talking to from the cop either pretty sure he got a few tickets too.
> 
> my most memorable time some one went through our cones was just a few months ago we had to shut down basically the busiest road in town so we had a few cops out directing traffic in addition to the cones/signs. the cop had his car across the road blocking the lanes some moron went around him while he was flagging, around the COP CAR, and hit the cones and a sign the cop went nutz



LOL, we had one a long time ago where I had to shut down traffic. We had a cop out there with his lights going, barricades directing traffic, but yet people would just ignore him and the lights. He got sick of it and busted out the whistle, then went into the road and started doing it by hand, STILL people would ignore him, he had enough and went Tackleberry on them, IT WAS AWESOME! He would stop people who would do it and CHEW THEIR A SS! They would leave and he would just look at us and smile.

"EXCUSE ME, ARE YOU BLIND? DID YOU NOT SEE THE BIG BRIGHT LIGHTS ON THE POLICE CAR AND ME IN THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD?, DO YOU WANT TO KILL ME? ARE YOU ABOVE THE LAW? DO YOU READ? CAN YOU HEAR? THEN WHAT THE HELL IS THE PROBLEM"


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Updates on the rope setting coon.



Looking good Matt, my daughters were walking by and saw him on the screen, does he have a name?


----------



## Rebecca341

on another GC today. 5 pine 2 oak. fun seeing a crane hauling the chipper do about 40mph up the hill in the snow from across the fairway because it has to just to get out.


----------



## treeclimber101

Had a real fun weekend , friday night went fishing got hit by a monsoon but who cares , worked saturday for some extra money, sat. Night we had a kick ass BBQ for the girls softball team my daughter is on we went 11and 2 and swept the championship, got completely tuned up , worked yesterday til 1pm went home slept for 2 hours and last night my 2 buddies show up on there bikes outta no where so my wife my neighbor and myself jumped on ours and it was perfect because the kids were at mom moms cause they are doing Great adventure today so we headed out for what I thought was just a cruise 4.5 hours later and a tank of gas we did almost 70 miles of some of the smoothest roads I've ever been on , thank god my buddy is a trucker he knows so many back roads that I've never seen , we went from my house to Long Beach island and back , hit rain for about 20 minutes or so not too bad though got home and said F it let's go eat , went to bed at 3 am finally and now I am out hitting a duck of a silver maple for a easy 1600, I mean its true the sun even shines on a dogs ass once in a while ...almost made me forget that that the stumper just cost me 1700 to fix ....... Almost .....


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Looking good Matt, my daughters were walking by and saw him on the screen, does he have a name?



Bandit after the raccoon on the back of the chippers. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?f2bgjh


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Bandit after the raccoon on the back of the chippers.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?f2bgjh



LOL!!
When you say 'Bandit', I think of 'Jonny Quest!!! 
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL!!
> When you say 'Bandit', I think of 'Johnny Quest!!!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Was that in black and white? lol 

j/k it was on when i was a wee tike.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Bandit after the raccoon on the back of the chippers.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?f2bgjh



Cool, I will et them know in the morning!


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> Was that in black and white? lol
> 
> j/k it was on when i was a wee tike.



loved that show, always thought Hadgie was a fag tho..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bandit!


View attachment 243082


Jeff


----------



## deevo

finished a job we had to leave friday due to 3 Ash trees blown over on a house/boat house. Finished that, than headed to start the 50 plus stumps for the county. the logging crews new Morbarks engine went south! Heads warped at 100hrs! So it's in getting a warranty rebuild, Cat diesel I believe the owner said. Got half them done today, will finish them off in the morning, then have a few dead pines lined up for the afternoon. Need to get a IPAD mount for my grinder to watch movies on! Man stumping gets boring sometimes! Oh well, it's $$$


----------



## mr. holden wood

craned out some trees, the guy in the red was going crazy over this nasty codom doug fir.Had to have the ground crew hold him back while i made the last cut.View attachment 243083
View attachment 243084
View attachment 243085
View attachment 243087
Really close to the high voltage lines with all the branches leaing towards them.bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## H 2 H

Just power washed the deck; side walks and drive way only took 8 hours :censored:


----------



## deevo

mr. holden wood said:


> craned out some trees, the guy in the red was going crazy over this nasty codom doug fir.Had to have the ground crew hold him back while i made the last cut.View attachment 243083
> View attachment 243084
> View attachment 243085
> View attachment 243087
> Really close to the high voltage lines with all the branches leaing towards them.bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Nice....looked like he was going to go Jackie Chan on ya! What chipper you running ? Looks new


----------



## superjunior

mattfr12 said:


> Bandit after the raccoon on the back of the chippers.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?f2bgjh



I'm tellin ya..

Family guy raccoon attack - YouTube


----------



## mr. holden wood

deevo said:


> Nice....looked like he was going to go Jackie Chan on ya! What chipper you running ? Looks new



This guy was so phucking crazy. He stood under the tree the whole time, made it rain saw dust on him. I tried to talk to him, then threatned him he was so crazy it wasn't worth it. I just kept working like he wasn't there. Ended up giving him a old nasty hard hat to wear.
After demo'n 5 chippers ended up with a 990 john deere and winch. Pretty powerful and weighs around 5500. That rotten old nash cant pull much heavier when loaded with chips.Gotta say that chipper does kick azz.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> I'm tellin ya..
> 
> Family guy raccoon attack - YouTube



Me and bandit are tight i don't think he will get me. i got it pretty tame but still a wild animal. its only out when I'm home.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> craned out some trees, the guy in the red was going crazy over this nasty codom doug fir.Had to have the ground crew hold him back while i made the last cut.View attachment 243083
> View attachment 243084
> View attachment 243085
> View attachment 243087
> Really close to the high voltage lines with all the branches leaing towards them.bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Charlie is in the bush.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Me and bandit are tight i don't think he will get me. i got it pretty tame but still a wild animal. its only out when I'm home.



Bandit needs a friend, like a cat or something to hang with.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> Bandit needs a friend, like a cat or something to hang with.



For sure I was thinking a skunk


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ojwghs


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> For sure I was thinking a skunk
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ojwghs




I bet you were. Skunk is cute.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I bet you were. Skunk is cute.



As long as the stink glands are missing.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?myzunn


----------



## sgreanbeans

We took out a HV black walnut in the am, while there, the landscapers where there, they were going to prune the little stuff. I walk out front and there a guy is "pruning" a small maple with a hedge trimmer, one on a pole. Nice. Pisses me off, as I spent a hour with the owner, explaining too him the proper way, apparently that takes to long. Freakin scrapers


----------



## derwoodii

I had to attend a call claim of a contractor needlessly damaging trees. When I arvie find one bloke holding his bleeding hand the another assisting fixing tape to secure it. Canna help and what's up lads let mi guess,, left hand knuckles be a top handle saw while holdin limb, yup. Lucky none to bad a nick over three fingers. Trees 1 cutters 0 game goes on.


----------



## ropensaddle

I just twittled thumbs tinkering with the old bobcat, got to go wraptor up for two dead limbs later. 100 plus next 6 days, we never had spring except for winter and not a drop of rain since April. No fireworks allowed this year!


----------



## derwoodii

ropensaddle said:


> I just twittled thumbs tinkering with the old bobcat, got to go wraptor up for two dead limbs later. 100 plus next 6 days, we never had spring except for winter and not a drop of rain since April. No fireworks allowed this year!



Dang,, sos to hear how hot n dry thou been ropey, here's hoping for rain and a cool breeze soon for you all.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> craned out some trees, the guy in the red was going crazy over this nasty codom doug fir.Had to have the ground crew hold him back while i made the last cut.View attachment 243083
> View attachment 243084
> View attachment 243085
> View attachment 243087
> Really close to the high voltage lines with all the branches leaing towards them.bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Man that guy looks truly pissed at you guys , mad enough to stand there and just have it tan snow all over his head , I mean what if he woulda ran up and round housed someone what would you have done , I mean wow :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bootboy

Haha. Grumpy meddling HOs. Drive me nuts. Go inside and eat your chowmein.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Man that guy looks truly pissed at you guys , mad enough to stand there and just have it tan snow all over his head , I mean what if he woulda ran up and round housed someone what would you have done , I mean wow :hmm3grin2orange:



Kinda looked like he had a touch of the Down's.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Man that guy looks truly pissed at you guys , mad enough to stand there and just have it tan snow all over his head , I mean what if he woulda ran up and round housed someone what would you have done , I mean wow :hmm3grin2orange:



One of the crazier guys ive dealt with fo sure. I just kept cutting, didnt pay much attention to him. We get alot of that out here I kinda respect his passion not many people give chit anymore. 
Got pick from one of the ho's today that I thought was funny. I was wathching him wave a stick at one of our g.m's he calmly grabbed it and chucked it in the chipper.View attachment 243170


----------



## Pelorus

mr. holden wood said:


> One of the crazier guys ive dealt with fo sure. I just kept cutting, didnt pay much attention to him. We get alot of that out here I kinda respect his passion not many people give chit anymore.
> Got pick from one of the ho's today that I thought was funny. I was wathching him wave a stick at one of our g.m's he calmly grabbed it and chucked it in the chipper.View attachment 243170



The pic seems to show only that lanyard securing the climber to the tree while running the saw, but my eyesight ain't what it used to be, so if there is a secondary means of attachment, please forgive my shortsightedness. Not trying to be picky or nuthin, but reading that other thread on working around energized conductors is a reminder to work safe and not take shortcuts.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> The pic seems to show only that lanyard securing the climber to the tree while running the saw, but my eyesight ain't what it used to be, so if there is a secondary means of attachment, please forgive my shortsightedness. Not trying to be picky or nuthin, but reading that other thread on working around energized conductors is a reminder to work safe and not take shortcuts.



And why is the saw above his chest?
Jeff


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> And why is the saw above his chest?
> Jeff



Kill zone, big no no!


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> And why is the saw above his chest?
> Jeff



That's Holden himself he's a rookie.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jbcdxu


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> And why is the saw above his chest?
> Jeff



Jeff do you use one of those green lasers when bidding. If so does it work well and where did you get it. I was gonna order one from tree stuff but didn't want it to be a paper weight.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zijk0o


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> And why is the saw above his chest?
> Jeff



Watch patriot trees vid and you'll know why. That lift had all end weight when I finished my cut it swung over my head.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Watch patriot trees vid and you'll know why. That lift had all end weight when I finished my cut it swung over my head.



Really shouldn't be swinging anywhere. In your pictures on some decent sized pieces it only looked like you used one sling. Why not go for two? Or even a small spider leg? If you offset two sling on straight picks like that it usually will stay in place. Get the metal clips from a towing company makes hooking slings up super fast. Keeps you from getting sap all over them also. Trees like a white pine or spruce will ruin slings.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?i2vweoe


----------



## mr. holden wood

deevo said:


> Kill zone, big no no!



Really deevo its obvious i just started into the cut, when i got to three fourths in I took a step down. This isn't a uncommon practice.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Really shouldn't be swinging anywhere. In your pictures on some decent sized pieces it only looked like you used one sling. Why not go for two? Or even a small spider leg? If you offset two sling on straight picks like that it usually will stay in place. Get the metal clips from a towing company makes hooking slings up super fast. Keeps you from getting sap all over them also. Trees like a white pine or spruce will ruin slings.
> 
> Matt I could tear apart yer chit crane vids. I choke once and anticipate some movement because its faster. It's really not a big deal if you keep your body/face out of the way not much of a suprise.
> ---


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really shouldn't be swinging anywhere. In your pictures on some decent sized pieces it only looked like you used one sling. Why not go for two? Or even a small spider leg? If you offset two sling on straight picks like that it usually will stay in place. Get the metal clips from a towing company makes hooking slings up super fast. Keeps you from getting sap all over them also. Trees like a white pine or spruce will ruin slings.
> 
> Matt I could tear apart yer chit crane vids. I choke once and anticipate some movement because its faster. It's really not a big deal if you keep your body/face out of the way not much of a suprise.
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I'm sure you can since there really not made to impress they for crane demonstration purposes. I don't make them to impress more to sell cranes? As to the credits in the videos and we will be at an equipment expo in August. We get paid from more than just the customer.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yc2jhv
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really shouldn't be swinging anywhere. In your pictures on some decent sized pieces it only looked like you used one sling. Why not go for two? Or even a small spider leg? If you offset two sling on straight picks like that it usually will stay in place. Get the metal clips from a towing company makes hooking slings up super fast. Keeps you from getting sap all over them also. Trees like a white pine or spruce will ruin slings.
> 
> Matt I could tear apart yer chit crane vids. I choke once and anticipate some movement because its faster. It's really not a big deal if you keep your body/face out of the way not much of a suprise.
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a big deal. And I usually try to get away with one sling. The longer the piece The more the movement. On 20-30 foot it's just a good idea so you can hang onto your teeth.A lot of times I go with smaller picks so it doesn't take forever to get it processed. A lot of the pine/ spruce we do the limbs are to long to get them to lay on there side. At 10 foot someone has to climb it to get the sling off.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zes2ip
Click to expand...


----------



## mattfr12

mattfr12 said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a big deal. And I usually try to get away with one sling. The longer the piece The more the movement. On 20-30 foot it's just a good idea so you can hang onto your teeth. A lot of times I go with smaller picks so it doesn't take forever to get it processed. A lot of the pine/ spruce we do the limbs are to long to get them to lay on there side. At 10 foot someone has to climb it to get the sling off.
> 
> Don't know why but tap talk seems to be double posting. They just updated it.
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zes2ip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch patriots video again the climber is doing a lot wrong , bad sling placement, positioning and so on. But did you notice that the operator telescoped out before cabling up. Pushing the piece towards the climber, then using the crane to break it free. I cant remember a time when I used a crane to break a piece loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ibok1t
Click to expand...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had to remove 5 dead elms, they where completely engulfed with vines. I hate vines, they suck no matter what.


----------



## deevo

mr. holden wood said:


> Really deevo its obvious i just started into the cut, when i got to three fourths in I took a step down. This isn't a uncommon practice.



Ok, couldnt tell from the pic, stepping downs ok, what about the one lanyard? Main thing is you got it down safely and the job got done.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Took out 8 trees of a 21 tree project at the local college this morning. ##### of this job is we have to be off site by 8:00am each day. Hope to finish in the next two days. Mother ####in PAY ME! Now off to do some light pruning to round out the day. Hahahahahahahahaha$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch patriots video again the climber is doing a lot wrong , bad sling placement, positioning and so on. But did you notice that the operator telescoped out before cabling up. Pushing the piece towards the climber, then using the crane to break it free. I cant remember a time when I used a crane to break a piece loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ibok1t
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really watch the video 2xs but if the operator is scoping in and out I would have been a bit bitter with him for that , I mean all I saw was the piece trip up bad . I actually thought the operator did pretty by getting up quick with the load I mean I heard the crane running hard for a few seconds ..
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

Well went took out two dead limbs loaded it on bucket quick 250 then went loaded my old tractor needing water pump. Got home finished tinkering on my old skid steer and it may be premature to say fixed but I'm impressed with the stuff called loctite 660. My drive pulley has kept throwing keys off and on and wallered out keyway bad on the pulley, crank shaft bad but not as bad, anyway; this stuff is made for this problem. I used it to push piles I been dumping and so far it seems solid.
I wish when I bought the new motor, I had used it the first time then maybe never had to repair it. Its what you fellows would call junk lol but its handy and light does not tear yards up as bad as the bigger steers and lifts 1k and its paid for


----------



## [email protected]

*Paid for!!*



ropensaddle said:


> Well went took out two dead limbs loaded it on bucket quick 250 then went loaded my old tractor needing water pump. Got home finished tinkering on my old skid steer and it may be premature to say fixed but I'm impressed with the stuff called loctite 660. My drive pulley has kept throwing keys off and on and wallered out keyway bad on the pulley, crank shaft bad but not as bad, anyway; this stuff is made for this problem. I used it to push piles I been dumping and so far it seems solid.
> I wish when I bought the new motor, I had used it the first time then maybe never had to repair it. Its what you fellows would call junk lol but its handy and light does not tear yards up as bad as the bigger steers and lifts 1k and its paid for



That's what I like to hear...Paid for. I got 5K to go on my Thomas mini skid, then all my equipment is paid for.


----------



## Casper

Prunned tree's in the cemetary again , very nerve racking


----------



## jefflovstrom

Casper said:


> Prunned tree's in the cemetary again , very nerve racking



LOL! Now, I would of said "I prunned (pruned) tree's in the cemetary again , very nerve racking. That is why it took 7 years to compose myself and post!
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL! Now, I would of said "I prunned (pruned) tree's in the cemetary again , very nerve racking. That is why it took 7 years to compose myself and post!
> Jeff



tree's? or is it trees? yeah, most tree guys can't spell for beans including myself LOL..


----------



## Grace Tree

Casper said:


> Prunned tree's in the cemetary again , very nerve racking


I repped you for showing showing restraint. You probably hold the record for never pissing anyone off.
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Man I hate evening appointments.. Just met with a couple a few blocks from here and spent about an hour walking around the yard. Of course they couldn't agree on anything and put me right in the middle.. Oh well, got the job and plenty more work from them in the future. Not at all concerned about price just "add it to the bill".. My kind of custys


----------



## no tree to big

did my first completely solo crane tree as an op all went well but had a few guys with me that never really have done crane removals before... 

should I unhook the pick from the crane before I send it through the chipper???? 
should I stand there and look like an idiot when I need to move so I don't get crushed by this giant piece of wood that the crane is setting down??? 
should I try and bust my ass getting this 500lb log up a hill and 40' away by hand or should we just use the big arse crane conveniently located 10' from the log???
should I start cutting on the "other side" of the pick(once set down) so my fellow employees can just stand and watch me cut until I cut that last branch that is right on top of the chipper??? 
should I just go home??? yes I think you should

just another fun day


----------



## superjunior

no tree to big said:


> did my first completely solo crane tree as an op all went well but had a few guys with me that never really have done crane removals before...
> 
> should I unhook the pick from the crane before I send it through the chipper????
> should I stand there and look like an idiot when I need to move so I don't get crushed by this giant piece of wood that the crane is setting down???
> should I try and bust my ass getting this 500lb log up a hill and 40' away by hand or should we just use the big arse crane conveniently located 10' from the log???
> should I start cutting on the "other side" of the pick(once set down) so my fellow employees can just stand and watch me cut until I cut that last branch that is right on top of the chipper???
> should I just go home??? yes I think you should
> 
> just another fun day



LOL, I love it when the last thing cut is the closest thing to the chipper... guess common sense just isn't in the job description anymore..


----------



## treemandan

no tree to big said:


> did my first completely solo crane tree as an op all went well but had a few guys with me that never really have done crane removals before...
> 
> should I unhook the pick from the crane before I send it through the chipper????
> should I stand there and look like an idiot when I need to move so I don't get crushed by this giant piece of wood that the crane is setting down???
> should I try and bust my ass getting this 500lb log up a hill and 40' away by hand or should we just use the big arse crane conveniently located 10' from the log???
> should I start cutting on the "other side" of the pick(once set down) so my fellow employees can just stand and watch me cut until I cut that last branch that is right on top of the chipper???
> should I just go home??? yes I think you should
> 
> just another fun day



Which way did he go George, which way did he go?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Doing a job now that involves 205 Coral tree's. Been on it three day's. Got about a third done. It has to pass inspection tho, luv it.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Which way did he go George, which way did he go?



Man! You Heckle everywhere!! 
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> Man! You Heckle everywhere!!
> Jeff



HECKLEMANDAN strikes again!!!


----------



## tree md

Been slammed with work lately and it has been in the hundreds here. Haven't felt like doing anything but laying down when I get in. That's why I haven't been posting much lately.

Been busy working on my new truck. Just had a 10k receiver hitch put on it today. Needed it two weeks ago but they had to order parts. Been behind on my schedule and the financial hit from the truck has not helped. My equipment maintenance has been lacking. Got two saws down and I need to put some money into other gear and equipment. When equipment is not maintained it always seems to make jobs go slower and put you behind. Been busting balls to make the money to put into my equipment now that the truck is paid for. That is the goal of the week. Make the money then fix my stuff next week so I can get back on track.


----------



## treeman82

Did a bunch of jobs yesterday, nothing crazy... branches here, tree there. Had 2 guys with me for the day... made life easier, but we still managed to finish at 6:15. Then I had to deliver an estimate and look at 2 jobs... not a bad day money wise, secured over 13K of work in one evening! Today we did a job for the town... went ok. One of my guys needs to get a major blow to die though. Told him if he doesn't do as I tell him, and get a grip I will cut off his head.


----------



## deevo

Got my stump project done for the county before lunch, looked at 2 jobs on the same street afterwards.....and got them, wrote my estimate on the spot...... 32 red pines, 43 stumps! Stumps are no bigger then 14" flare to flare, should plow thru em easy. Then my dad's priest wanted me to look at some white spruces at his Church, get there just expecting to look at what he wants done, well he asked me to dead wood 3 of them. They are fairly big white spruces. Did that in an hour, my dad put it all in a pile, he takes care of the grass and property, so he is going back with my chipper and chip truck to clean it up this morning. Then went to look at ATV's after that.....my daughters love 4 wheeling! Bought a 2011 polaris sportsman 500 HO with 3500lb warn winch and 60" plow, and a bush buggy trailer. Already have a Can-am 650. So now I might be needing a trailer to haul both!Got in at 900. More stumps this morning. Then the long weekend here in Canada! :msp_thumbsup:Weathers looking great!


----------



## sgreanbeans

We took out a couple dead pines, next to our local bank tower, look over as I am in the tree, have like 50 people watching me, standing in the windows, I knew that would happen, was hoping it would happen, so we made sure that we had newer shirts on and nice pants, LOL,nothing like a little free advertising. Glad I could fill up their morning with some entertainment. A set of my good jeans can now go in the work pile, bummer.........or not? Now I have a nice comfy set of Levis to tear up!

Stayin in today, to damn hot, 110 heat index, no thanks. Replacing the thermostat and the remote starter solenoid on the chipper

FYI, if u have one go out on a chipper, found out that a standard one will not work, your typical solenoid is 20-30 amps, ya need 70+ amps. 80 bucks for that little bastard, but it feels like it weighs about 5lbs. Hefty.

Also, gotta give a shout out to Alexander Equipment in ChiTown. Ordered parts on Monday at about 3pm, had them by lunch the next day. That is a good dealership, they have their stuff wired pretty tight.


----------



## treeclimber101

Back at the movie theatre pole clipping plum trees , I mean basically just baking on a 200K sq. Ft. Frying pan , not bad though we get 15.00 bucks a tree seems like petty money but we average about 110 to 120 a day and take out less then 10 yards of chips ...and can be sitting pool side by 2pm ...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Rolled up to collegetown at about 4:30 this morning, had a change of plans and attacked 4 trees we were leaving till last. No biggie, knocked out 8 all together leaving only 5 for tomorrow. One's a fairly easy, yet risky beech, as I'm gonna murph the #### outta that sonofa, but the other 4 are a god Damn cake walk. Ahead of schedule is the way I like to roll.


----------



## deevo

Just a heads up, squad 143 from here is almost home after being in Elliott Lake, Ontario since Saturday. the mall roof/parking lot collapsed there, trapping and injuring numerous people, 2 ended up being found deceased. Chuck is on the Toronto Fire HUSAR team (Heavy Urban Search and Rescue) From what I heard from different people at the scene, it was tough all round. Hat's off to Chuck and the rest of his team that went. Rest up so you can slay some trees!


----------



## tree md

Got a big bad Oak to do in the morning... Graveyard dead with a bad lean over the house. Around 30" DBH. Gonna tie in and rope it out of a neighboring tree... Finally some helmet cam material... Getting an early start to try and beat the heat. 103 here tomorrow... Not heat index... Actual temp.


----------



## defensiblespace

*140' white fir removal*

View attachment 243457

Removed a 140' white fir today with assistance from a 75 ton crane. The removal took about 2.5 hrs plus setup and break down time for the crane. The tree was 40" dbh. We removed it in 24' sections and threw the logs onto a trailer. The bottom pick was 7,000 lbs. Got most all of it with my helmet cam. Will need some serious editing, but will try and post a link once I get it up on youtube.


----------



## beastmaster

*Did my crane jobs.*

I drove up to Crestline to do three removals with the crane. I asked a good price for doing them, but the owner made sure I knew I wasn't leaving tell they were done. I assured him it it took tell midnight I'd get them done. 
They brought in a 28 ton crane, There were one pine and two ceder trees on the side of a house, they were maybe 75 ft or so. To make a short story even shorter, started about 9 was done at 11:30.
The owner wasn't happy about giving me my money for 2 hours work, but he already had the check made out. He wanted me to stay and work for a few hours he said, sense the trees went so fast. I asked him was he going to pay me extra if I had to work tell dark? It goes both ways. 
We went and looked at another pine removal. It's a good size one 90 ft or more, 42 dbh. Its right on the hy-way in front of a driveway. The primarys are almost touching the trunk. I'll have about a 10X10 area to take it down in. The power company's going to turn off the power on the 10th of july, they have to send out notices and what not to everyone effected. It's going to take a 066 or bigger to chunk out that sucker. I like working big trees, but this ones going to wear me out.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Hello Mr Obvious*

So I spent the day, trying to figure out what the heck is going on with my chipper, wont start with a key, but I could jump it via the solenoid. Took the instrument panel of and started going thru everything, wire by wire, checked all systems, fine? What the hell? Getting frustrated, cooking in the heat and bout ready to start breaking stuff when I looked at the ground cable...............hmmmm, sumtin aint right, followed it back and found that when I had it replaced, that my guy put it to the frame instead of back to the battery. I go get long neg batt cable, turn key......ITS MAGIC! ALL THAT CRAP I BOUGHT WAS NOT NEEDED! I feel like a fool. Oh well, new starter, new solenoid, new key switch and a bunch of new wires. Pulled out the thermostat, it actually had broken on one side, one the top side. The little brass plate busted? Have never seen a thermostat actually break.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Just a heads up, squad 143 from here is almost home after being in Elliott Lake, Ontario since Saturday. the mall roof/parking lot collapsed there, trapping and injuring numerous people, 2 ended up being found deceased. Chuck is on the Toronto Fire HUSAR team (Heavy Urban Search and Rescue) From what I heard from different people at the scene, it was tough all round. Hat's off to Chuck and the rest of his team that went. Rest up so you can slay some trees!



Thanks Devon.

Arrived home last night. As I said it was exhausting, both physically and emotionally. Even though I'm behind in tree work, I plan to take a week off and spend time with the family. The kids are out of school and the weather is supposed to be nice. Looking forward to the long weekend.:cool2:


----------



## [email protected]

*Welcome back.*



squad143 said:


> Thanks Devon.
> 
> Arrived home last night. As I said it was exhausting, both physically and emotionally. Even though I'm behind in tree work, I plan to take a week off and spend time with the family. The kids are out of school and the weather is supposed to be nice. Looking forward to the long weekend.:cool2:



Way to go Squad! That was a tough deal, I heard a lot of negative comments on that one, mostly press. Hope you're doing OK, must of been a real bummer. Great work!:cool2:


----------



## Youngbuck20

squad143 said:


> Thanks Devon.
> 
> Arrived home last night. As I said it was exhausting, both physically and emotionally. Even though I'm behind in tree work, I plan to take a week off and spend time with the family. The kids are out of school and the weather is supposed to be nice. Looking forward to the long weekend.:cool2:



Stuff like that just makes you realize how important family is. Have a good weekend and happy Canada day boys. Cheers!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

defensiblespace said:


> View attachment 243457
> 
> Removed a 140' white fir today with assistance from a 75 ton crane. The removal took about 2.5 hrs plus setup and break down time for the crane. The tree was 40" dbh. We removed it in 24' sections and threw the logs onto a trailer. The bottom pick was 7,000 lbs. Got most all of it with my helmet cam. Will need some serious editing, but will try and post a link once I get it up on youtube.



DS, what crane company you using there in truckee, I have 100ft. tamarack that needs to be removed in soda springs, need to get some prices.

BTW, nice pic. those white pines get big up there.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well since I have no crane and customers wont pay for ones rental, I stayed home and worked on my junk:hmm3grin2orange: Actually fully in tended to wraptor out 3 trees dead but yesterday a small little critter put a world of hurt on my ole arse. I have been getting stung a lot this year yellow jackets seemed to have bred with killer bee's or something lol.


----------



## Casper

I learned today , after all week trimming in the cemetery , dead people are a pain in the arse, they wont get out of the way of falling limbs or log's. Cant wait till I die, I will be a pain too.


----------



## Treepedo

Casper said:


> I learned today , after all week trimming in the cemetery , dead people are a pain in the arse, they wont get out of the way of falling limbs or log's. Cant wait till I die, I will be a pain too.



Exact opposite here. They never come out of the basement :msp_rolleyes:

Funny one today at co-op. People were given a wks notice not to park in area for tree removal.
two vehicles in the way so the hunt is on.
No problem, lady at the door in her nitey. " I'll bring the keys back when its done"
All done, Knock, knock, knock and she calls me in to leave the keys at the door.
Look up the stairs and she flashes me her beaver. :msp_ohmy:I go the other way.
Shes so ugly she could eat apples through a picket fence.:help:

I thought it couldn't get any worse with the old Polish gal with nothing on at eye level and no nipples in sight. Hangin way low, they were!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Casper said:


> I learned today , after all week trimming in the cemetery , dead people are a pain in the arse, they wont get out of the way of falling limbs or log's. Cant wait till I die, I will be a pain too.



Hey Casper, 
Why don't you start a joke thread? Fist come up with new material.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

My wife and kids are out of town for the weekend, enjoying the piece and quiet!


----------



## ropensaddle

I just topped my own tree 
so there ! oke:


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I suppose an explanation is warranted, it is plainly a top job that will later be taken out because its shading my newly planted ginko  If I'm real lucky the drought will kill the elm and its too close to my white oak so it was already doomed


----------



## [email protected]

*Da dum dee dum, da dum dee dum...*

Yesterday... Set up Civic Gardens in London. ON, for my oldest daughters wedding. An outdoor ceremony in the Rose Garden. Then a tent, for the dance after. Talk about emotions flying (daughter)! Nah I won't cry today (I:redface: hope) Hopefully not til at least after the ceremony.


----------



## superjunior

Took down a little willow yesterday. These 2 chunks took up the whole bed, had to cut a notch on top of the log for the lift cylender to clear. ran 3 loads of wood off the job with our small crane/ dump truck. Job took longer then I bid it for but got er done just the same.


----------



## superjunior

Our new climber was up there with a 3120xp strapped to em, wish they would have got a pick of that


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> Our new climber was up there with a 3120xp strapped to em, wish they would have got a pick of that



Yeah, no pic, no happen!!
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, no pic, no happen!!
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:



Lol, that's exactly what I said. Told him he was crazy he said he had no choice. Dude's an animal..


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Took down a little willow yesterday. These 2 chunks took up the whole bed, had to cut a notch on top of the log for the lift cylender to clear. ran 3 loads of wood off the job with our small crane/ dump truck. Job took longer then I bid it for but got er done just the same.



Dude, those rear wheels are so just a beggin' for the "chrome in a can", treatment!! lmao..


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, my roached out old fleet...
View attachment 243615


----------



## Toddppm

That tractor could use a little darker shade of green now.


We got bombed with storms here last night. Probably the worst amount of storm damage we've had since Isabel, 10? years ago? Wasn't too terrible at my house, our power never went out so I woke up late and saw a text from a customer- help, tree is on the house! Took almost 3 hours to get ahold of 1 guy and get there. Just a Bradford Pear on the house and some other damaged limbs. Saturday, there most of the day in a nice exclusive neighborhood and only 1 person stopped to ask for an estimate, weird, it was like we were invisible! Power was out in a lot of places so I think they all left to drive around and try to find food and ac somewhere else. Hot as #### today too.

Cell phone only had sporadic service all day, my answering service is based right in the middle of a badly hit area so my biz # doesn't work and noone can reach me unless they have my cell number- #### 
Drove around to a few places where I have customers to check on them and picked up some more work. Hopefully the phone will work tomorrow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> That tractor could use a little darker shade of green now.
> 
> 
> We got bombed with storms here last night. Probably the worst amount of storm damage we've had since Isabel, 10? years ago? Wasn't too terrible at my house, our power never went out so I woke up late and saw a text from a customer- help, tree is on the house! Took almost 3 hours to get ahold of 1 guy and get there. Just a Bradford Pear on the house and some other damaged limbs. Saturday, there most of the day in a nice exclusive neighborhood and only 1 person stopped to ask for an estimate, weird, it was like we were invisible! Power was out in a lot of places so I think they all left to drive around and try to find food and ac somewhere else. Hot as #### today too.
> 
> Cell phone only had sporadic service all day, my answering service is based right in the middle of a badly hit area so my biz # doesn't work and noone can reach me unless they have my cell number- ####
> Drove around to a few places where I have customers to check on them and picked up some more work. Hopefully the phone will work tomorrow.



Yeah, you guy's are on the new's. Saw a clip in Wheeling, Va. Weird!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Toddppm said:


> That tractor could use a little darker shade of green now.
> 
> 
> We got bombed with storms here last night. Probably the worst amount of storm damage we've had since Isabel, 10? years ago? Wasn't too terrible at my house, our power never went out so I woke up late and saw a text from a customer- help, tree is on the house! Took almost 3 hours to get ahold of 1 guy and get there. Just a Bradford Pear on the house and some other damaged limbs. Saturday, there most of the day in a nice exclusive neighborhood and only 1 person stopped to ask for an estimate, weird, it was like we were invisible! Power was out in a lot of places so I think they all left to drive around and try to find food and ac somewhere else. Hot as #### today too.
> 
> Cell phone only had sporadic service all day, my answering service is based right in the middle of a badly hit area so my biz # doesn't work and noone can reach me unless they have my cell number- ####
> Drove around to a few places where I have customers to check on them and picked up some more work. Hopefully the phone will work tomorrow.


Where ya at Todd? I lived in Stafford for a year while stationed at Quantico. Seen on the news DC got it bad.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Re arranged the shop (when I say shop, I really mean 24 x 24 old beat up garage) I have become a pro at putting 25lbs of crap in a 5lb bag. Found a bunch of saw scabbords that I thought where left on a job, BONUS! Found that we have a poulon pro saw?, I didn't know it was in there!, behind a bunch of crap of my FIL's, going to sell it, anybody interested


----------



## no tree to big

went to one of the local chain muffler shops yesterday to have a new exhaust pipe bent up for my chipper I have the old one with me tell the dude I need one of these "I can't bend that" me, why not don't have the right pipe??? "no we don't have a bender":msp_confused: you are a muffler shop right..... what is this world coming to 

good news though next shop a few doors down bent that bad boy up in a couple mins 30 bucks out the door


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> That tractor could use a little darker shade of green now.
> 
> 
> We got bombed with storms here last night. Probably the worst amount of storm damage we've had since Isabel, 10? years ago? Wasn't too terrible at my house, our power never went out so I woke up late and saw a text from a customer- help, tree is on the house! Took almost 3 hours to get ahold of 1 guy and get there. Just a Bradford Pear on the house and some other damaged limbs. Saturday, there most of the day in a nice exclusive neighborhood and only 1 person stopped to ask for an estimate, weird, it was like we were invisible! Power was out in a lot of places so I think they all left to drive around and try to find food and ac somewhere else. Hot as #### today too.
> 
> Cell phone only had sporadic service all day, my answering service is based right in the middle of a badly hit area so my biz # doesn't work and noone can reach me unless they have my cell number- ####
> Drove around to a few places where I have customers to check on them and picked up some more work. Hopefully the phone will work tomorrow.



Sounds like you'll be slammed once the phones are all up again! Good deal!

Just got in from doing a blown over maple, from the last storm that blew through here. Not bad, 1k in three hours. We used the chipper winch hooked to my big dually wheelbarrow, to get the wood out. One of the few times a mini would have been nice (damn gates).

I looked at one yesterday, guy has an 80 - 90 foot cherry tree, that failed at the base and is resting on his chimney (lucky for him its a really big, though chimney, doesn't even look damaged), with the tops out way over the roof. Trunk is only like 15' from the house, so it didn't get a chance to really get moving. I don't think there's any way to do it without a crane. Maybe I get it.. would probaby be some quick money if I did. Guy seems broke, but he's gonna have to do something about this one. Says he "has some thinking to do". lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Where ya at Todd? I lived in Stafford for a year while stationed at Quantico. Seen on the news DC got it bad.



We have an area down about 30 minutes south east of me that has 190k homes outta power and is in a state of emergency , no good for us though the roads are closed to anything without a siren or a stretcher , I mean its bad I am hoping to get in there maybe tomorrow I got a bunch of calls and I may hit a homerun , kinda sucks though that the 4th falls on a weds...


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Where ya at Todd? I lived in Stafford for a year while stationed at Quantico. Seen on the news DC got it bad.



We mostly service Western Fairfax County area, Stafford is a ways away, I think that area got hit too, not really sure.

Still no phone service, I hope people keep trying to call, couldn't get anybody to work today. I don't blame them, Id' rather not but it's still gonna be hot as #### the next few days.
Going to do a co-dom Maple that split at the base being held up by a Birch tomorrow, should be interesting.


----------



## treeman82

We took down a 3' diameter sugar maple where I had to lower just about everything, and 2 pines. Got out of there at 4:30, get back in the truck and saw I had some voice messages. A client called, she had been out pruning with the gardener, can you please come chip this brush pile in my driveway? Got down there around 6:00 to chip a bunch of small branches that I had to drag about 50'. Not a fun day.


----------



## brnchbrkr

Toddppm said:


> That tractor could use a little darker shade of green now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phone only had sporadic service all day, my answering service is based right in the middle of a badly hit area so my biz # doesn't work and noone can reach me unless they have my cell number- ####
> Drove around to a few places where I have customers to check on them and picked up some more work. Hopefully the phone will work tomorrow.



Try and get your Business line Forwarded to your cell phone until you service is restored.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well I have found my new home for the next week or so , Mays Landing NJ it is a complete and utter mess on the way in we passed over 100 big orange trucks and every road you take is uprooted and snapped trees from what I can see you could make your summer here just riding around and chipping brush. ...I have never seen anything like this ever and I have seen some sketchy ####


----------



## treemandan

At least 22 dead after US storms cut power in East - MyVerizon.com


----------



## ddhlakebound

Got nailed by a yellow jacket today for the first time this year. Just a small nest inside a half dead shrub, an afterthought add on and the last thing to do on the site. Guess that's payback for the nest I knocked down in the garage a few days ago.


----------



## bootboy

ddhlakebound said:


> Got nailed by a yellow jacket today for the first time this year. Just a small nest inside a half dead shrub, an afterthought add on and the last thing to do on the site. Guess that's payback for the nest I knocked down in the garage a few days ago.



Little bastards!


----------



## cfield

Called a customer today to try and move a job up and his wife answers and tells me he passed away last week. Man I felt like an idiot! I must have apologized 10 times, she was very nice about it though. Just a wicked akward moment. Anybody ever have this happen to them?


----------



## Grace Tree

cfield said:


> Called a customer today to try and move a job up and his wife answers and tells me he passed away last week. Man I felt like an idiot! I must have apologized 10 times, she was very nice about it though. Just a wicked akward moment. Anybody ever have this happen to them?


Humor is just tragedy separated by time. Give it about 3 months and then you can turn it into a great funny story. Never had that exact thing happen but there have been times when I wished I could drop through a hole in the floor and disappear. 
Phil


----------



## superjunior

Picked up a new toy today, can't wait to use it tomorrow. I warned stihl about those flippy caps but they just won't listen.... Oh well, I'm slowly turning to the darkside..


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got the result's of my audit---dang!
Jeff :angry2:


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> Picked up a new toy today, can't wait to use it tomorrow. I warned stihl about those flippy caps but they just won't listen.... Oh well, I'm slowly turning to the darkside..



Demoed one of those this past winter. Wicked saw. I really liked it. $700-$720 is a little steep though. I already have too many saws, otherwise one would be in my arsenal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I'll check back in about a week and see what you say.
Jeff


----------



## superjunior

epicklein22 said:


> Demoed one of those this past winter. Wicked saw. I really liked it. $700-$720 is a little steep though. I already have too many saws, otherwise one would be in my arsenal.



paid 680.00, comparable to stihl. other than my big saw I never really ran husky so I'm looking forward to checking it out


----------



## superjunior

jefflovstrom said:


> I'll check back in about a week and see what you say.
> Jeff



don't like the orange ones Jeff?


----------



## deevo

superjunior said:


> Picked up a new toy today, can't wait to use it tomorrow. I warned stihl about those flippy caps but they just won't listen.... Oh well, I'm slowly turning to the darkside..



I have had mine for 4 weeks now! You won't want to put it down!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

So i found out today that a job i was told i had, was done by another tree service last week. I know the ladys neighbor, and he told me that this cut throat tree service was there last week. My bid was $3800. Had to remove 2 pines that were 30' tall, 2 norway spruces that were 65" tall and a pretty big silver maple that was spread out all over her and the neighbors yards. Seven stumps needed to be ground, including the maples that had ruts above ground out to about 18' diameter. Found out this other tree service did it for $1200. I almost fell over when i heard the number. The lady never called me. I called her today, saying i would be there next week, and she called me back and said her husbands friend did it. But what she dont know is that i know who did it. WTF is wrong with people. NCtree knows who i am talking about. From what i hear, daddy gave the guy money to start a busines. There website says they have been in business since 1990, and they have a 30 ton crane, 3 bucket trucks, 5 chip trucks, dump truck, 2 pickup trucks, 4 skid loaders, petibone, and 6 chippers. Everything looks brand new. I dont know how they do it, with charging next to nothing. I really feel like calling them up and #####ing them out about low balling everyone.

Had a run in with them a few years back, and they did a ground 2 48" stumps that had metal fence posts in them for $60 each.


----------



## jefflovstrom

superjunior said:


> don't like the orange ones Jeff?



Just saying SJ,
I would of spent it on a 440.

Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

epicklein22 said:


> Demoed one of those this past winter. Wicked saw. I really liked it. $700-$720 is a little steep though



Your call. 
Jeff


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Just saying SJ,
> I would of spent it on a 440.
> 
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


That saw blows the doors off a 440! (seriously) Can't wait for the 540xp to come out


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> So i found out today that a job i was told i had, was done by another tree service last week. I know the ladys neighbor, and he told me that this cut throat tree service was there last week. My bid was $3800. Had to remove 2 pines that were 30' tall, 2 norway spruces that were 65" tall and a pretty big silver maple that was spread out all over her and the neighbors yards. Seven stumps needed to be ground, including the maples that had ruts above ground out to about 18' diameter. Found out this other tree service did it for $1200. I almost fell over when i heard the number. The lady never called me. I called her today, saying i would be there next week, and she called me back and said her husbands friend did it. But what she dont know is that i know who did it. WTF is wrong with people. NCtree knows who i am talking about. From what i hear, daddy gave the guy money to start a busines. There website says they have been in business since 1990, and they have a 30 ton crane, 3 bucket trucks, 5 chip trucks, dump truck, 2 pickup trucks, 4 skid loaders, petibone, and 6 chippers. Everything looks brand new. I dont know how they do it, with charging next to nothing. I really feel like calling them up and #####ing them out about low balling everyone.
> 
> Had a run in with them a few years back, and they did a ground 2 48" stumps that had metal fence posts in them for $60 each.



Yeah something not right there! Lowballers! They might have all that stuff, but do they live in it? No way you can make money doing jobs for that cheap!


----------



## tree md

Toddppm said:


> We mostly service Western Fairfax County area, Stafford is a ways away, I think that area got hit too, not really sure.
> 
> Still no phone service, I hope people keep trying to call, couldn't get anybody to work today. I don't blame them, Id' rather not but it's still gonna be hot as #### the next few days.
> Going to do a co-dom Maple that split at the base being held up by a Birch tomorrow, should be interesting.



Go to your books and call your existing client base to make sure they are OK and tell them your phones are down and you are trying to serve your existing customers first. That's what I did in a storm situation 4 or 5 years ago when my business line was down for the first 9 days after the storm. I was so busy taking care of my previous clients that I subbed out most of the new ones. I even subbed out some of my existing clients to a few guys from this site who came down to lend a hand.


----------



## superjunior

deevo said:


> That saw blows the doors off a 440! (seriously) Can't wait for the 540xp to come out



Got the t540xp on order, sapposed to be here next month


----------



## sgreanbeans

THIS HEAT SUCKS! 98 today, with a heat index of inferno. I always take a bit of time around the 4th, getting the place ready for the big fireworks show. After noon, I go inside and hide! Heard that a local tree service had a guy go down hard from heat exhaustion, not sure the details. We lost a young girl here about 5 years ago that worked for the chick that does my shirts, they mow aswell. They sent her out with a full water jug, when they found her, they checked the jug, she had not drank anything. Be careful out their fellas, suck that water and make sure your peeps do too! Me, I am hiding from it and wimping out! Till after 5th anyway! Then back to making arm oatmeal (oatmeal= sweat and sawdust) gotta keep the skin conditioned!


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> THIS HEAT SUCKS! 98 today, with a heat index of inferno. I always take a bit of time around the 4th, getting the place ready for the big fireworks show. After noon, I go inside and hide! Heard that a local tree service had a guy go down hard from heat exhaustion, not sure the details. We lost a young girl here about 5 years ago that worked for the chick that does my shirts, they mow aswell. They sent her out with a full water jug, when they found her, they checked the jug, she had not drank anything. Be careful out their fellas, suck that water and make sure your peeps do too! Me, I am hiding from it and wimping out! Till after 5th anyway! Then back to making arm oatmeal (oatmeal= sweat and sawdust) gotta keep the skin conditioned!



Yeah I know I grinded stumps all day long yesterday, no shade. We are doing 15 Red pines and 18 stumps at one job this morning, and hoping to get to another one just a short drive from that after we finish up there. Got the cooler stocked full of water and gatorade. All the pines are under 12" x 40-50' in height, so we should be able to put them thru the chipper pretty quick!


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Got the t540xp on order, sapposed to be here next month



Can't wait to hear your review!!


----------



## Toddppm

tree md said:


> Go to your books and call your existing client base to make sure they are OK and tell them your phones are down and you are trying to serve your existing customers first. That's what I did in a storm situation 4 or 5 years ago when my business line was down for the first 9 days after the storm. I was so busy taking care of my previous clients that I subbed out most of the new ones. I even subbed out some of my existing clients to a few guys from this site who came down to lend a hand.



Got service back last night finally. I was driving to the ones that live in areas with bigger trees and checking. Just sent out a mailer to my list today.


----------



## treemandan

I just went up on Pine Dr to an old clients house, he had moved and I met the new owners. There is a good ammount of small black pine up there planted by Work Projects. A lot of them are dying and I usually charge to remove them but this stand of trees i got my sights on contains a good amount of easy pickin pole timber so I am gonna do it fer free.

No joke! I know, sounds weird right? Well I will spend a day up there dropping titty bitty sticks and have a crapload of awesome timbers. I am even gonna clean up. No stump work. I'm psyched!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Im still on vacation and back from kings canyon, sequoia natoinal park.
Tree's were unbelievable, biggest in the world which was general sherman at 7000ft. elevation, and 3rd biggest as well, general grant tree.

If any of you get out to CA, its a must see....

heres General Sherman







Lightning strike





Views of kings canyon


----------



## Zale

Been working "the storm" the past four days and it sucks. No power at the house, heat index 100+ and people are acting crazy. As far storms go, this one is in the top five. We had winds as high as 74mph which laid waste to vast areas. On the plus side, the most damage is in the higher income areas. The hacks are descending like locust to feed on the unfortunate.


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 243898


Elm tree from the other day


----------



## superjunior

deevo said:


> I have had mine for 4 weeks now! You won't want to put it down!



so far I love this saw


----------



## treeman75

Trying to finish a five tree removal, someone needs to turn down the oven!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> Got service back last night finally. I was driving to the ones that live in areas with bigger trees and checking. Just sent out a mailer to my list today.



Was thinking about all you guys I have been reading, for many year's that live back there, and watching the new's. Hope you all are good and looking forward to the new thread's and post's from this.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I'm psyched!



Yeah, I am psyched for you. Nice deal. 
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

woodsman44 said:


> Im still on vacation and back from kings canyon, sequoia natoinal park.
> Tree's were unbelievable, biggest in the world which was general sherman at 7000ft. elevation, and 3rd biggest as well, general grant tree.
> 
> If any of you get out to CA, its a must see....
> 
> heres General Sherman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Views of kings canyon



I drove out to see the General in '03, I had car trouble out and back but it was still a worthwhile trip.


----------



## treeman82

Big day for me. After a casual start to the morning we pruned 3 branches off of a black oak for one of my clients (did 2 with the handsaw) then did some reduction pruning on 2 cedars. Went with the groundie for lunch at a deli of his choosing, ran into a client who told me to stop by for money for something I did for them over the winter... long story. Dropped the chipper and spare gear at my satelite yard in preparation for later in the week, then did some shopping for materials and picked up a half a bushel of clams for tomorrow afternoon. Biggest to do was when I went to my bank... saw the local flashy hacker going into the hardware store... I swear if I was a fighter I would beat the snot out of him. Advertises that he's an ISA member and TCIA to boot, but spikes everything, even the ladder trees... not to mention that he's always cheaper... by a LOT. Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## no tree to big

the area directly surrounding our shop got slammed hard by a storm this sunday at about 2pm, by 10am monday morning we were turning new customers away we instantly became booked 2 months out with storm work, and we are about 2 weeks out on estimates, WTF!!! this one old folks subdivision filled with nothing but 100+year old oaks, hickorys, and walnuts had virtually every tree either completely wiped out or lost huge limbs on the houses we went in Monday morning for one job and have 20 work orders already from there and we still have 100+ trees to do for one of our DED contracts and we will continue to get more from them until about october


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I am psyched for you. Nice deal.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



here are a couple I allready had. 







I sunk a couple in the ground around my garden today to get the sun shade up. I have other projects that I could use them for. They are easy to work with, very light, easy to peel. I treated the parts that are in the ground.


----------



## Blakesmaster

All you guys out there doing storm work. Keep safe and make some good money! 

I can't wait for this week to be done and over with. Been going crazy trying to get caught up on work and get the house ready for the floor refinishing guy as well as get all the #### together for our wedding Saturday. It will be worth it in the end when I'm sitting on a dock on Seneca lake with Laura and a beer come Sunday but right now I think I'm about to go insane. Just a few more days...


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> Advertises that he's an ISA member and TCIA to boot, but spikes everything, even the ladder trees... not to mention that he's always cheaper... by a LOT. Makes me sick to my stomach.



Its becoming "common place" for this. We have a few that do the same thing, new ISA CA's that talk the talk, then run from the walk. Take these little local classes put on by Vermeer about proper tree work and safety, then go spike a prune or top a tree, got video of one of them, pathetic, thinking about dropping it in the mail to the ISA. Email that is.
They want me to go to the classes, but I would run my mouth and they don't want that, so in respect for them, I stay away. But how I would love to call them out in front of everybody. Most of the classes are on safety, then one of the company's that go didn't even have any safety glasses and had only 1 Hard hat on site, no chaps. A kid that used to work for me, worked for them for one day, told them that they where a joke and bailed. I trained him up and now he expects all of them to be the same as us, he is learning now, first hand, what the diff is between real pro's and pro hack's with a CA.

The computer testing is a double edged sword, I tried taking the test for years, and every single time I would schedule the test, set up the trip to Champaign,ILL, something would happen that made me miss the test,storms or funerals, ISA made a little money off me this way! But I couldn't make,so it was on me and another opp would pass by. Then I get called back to Corps, get home and they have the local testing outfits, COOL, but it also made it easy for the hacker to become a test book junkie Arb, study that book and take it till they pass. They get the CA and instead of stepping up to the way of the Jedi, they go right back to the darkside, using that CA to get he work, but then doing bad work, smearing the CA program. Hell, we have one that bids trees against me that cant tell a oak from a maple, called a ginko a boxelder! Its funny listening to them talk to each other, u can tell right away that all they read was the test book, ask them something hard and they have the deer in the headlights look. Not to mention the mass classes that go on, the ones where they get a bunch of guys in a room, go ever the whole test, over and over,before the test, then test them right then and there, got Q? raise your hand, teacher will give ya the answer, lame.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> here are a couple I allready had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sunk a couple in the ground around my garden today to get the sun shade up. I have other projects that I could use them for. They are easy to work with, very light, easy to peel. I treated the parts that are in the ground.



Cool, its like arts and crafts, only treeguy style!!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I am psyched for you. Nice deal.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



I wanna be psyched


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> Its becoming "common place" for this. We have a few that do the same thing, new ISA CA's that talk the talk, then run from the walk. Take these little local classes put on by Vermeer about proper tree work and safety, then go spike a prune or top a tree, got video of one of them, pathetic, thinking about dropping it in the mail to the ISA. Email that is.
> They want me to go to the classes, but I would run my mouth and they don't want that, so in respect for them, I stay away. But how I would love to call them out in front of everybody. Most of the classes are on safety, then one of the company's that go didn't even have any safety glasses and had only 1 Hard hat on site, no chaps. A kid that used to work for me, worked for them for one day, told them that they where a joke and bailed. I trained him up and now he expects all of them to be the same as us, he is learning now, first hand, what the diff is between real pro's and pro hack's with a CA.
> 
> The computer testing is a double edged sword, I tried taking the test for years, and every single time I would schedule the test, set up the trip to Champaign,ILL, something would happen that made me miss the test,storms or funerals, ISA made a little money off me this way! But I couldn't make,so it was on me and another opp would pass by. Then I get called back to Corps, get home and they have the local testing outfits, COOL, but it also made it easy for the hacker to become a test book junkie Arb, study that book and take it till they pass. They get the CA and instead of stepping up to the way of the Jedi, they go right back to the darkside, using that CA to get he work, but then doing bad work, smearing the CA program. Hell, we have one that bids trees against me that cant tell a oak from a maple, called a ginko a boxelder! Its funny listening to them talk to each other, u can tell right away that all they read was the test book, ask them something hard and they have the deer in the headlights look. Not to mention the mass classes that go on, the ones where they get a bunch of guys in a room, go ever the whole test, over and over,before the test, then test them right then and there, got Q? raise your hand, teacher will give ya the answer, lame.



Wow, you described someone I use to work with to a T!!!! Ok he didn't really work, he sat on his crack berry all day! Can't even climb either!:msp_thumbdn: Runs a blog on his website about this that and the other thing he says he can do.....but can't! Oh well, that's how we get a good laugh each morning !!!


----------



## superjunior

It's fricken hot out, bought a jet ski today..


----------



## Youngbuck20

Might I know who your speaking of Devon? Heat is supposed to break Sunday, here anyway. Done a little crane work this morning. Nothin too exciting. Wish I was in a region where all the ash were being removed. Hate em!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Getting behind, so freakin hot out and humid, went to take my trash out at 7am, soaked. Got so much work to do, but cannot justify going out and not rocking it. When I am home , I look out the window and think "you should be out working" I go outside, then I say "your a fool, take your aas back in the house" I can deal with 90's but 99-100 with 80% humidity, f-dat. I feel guilty not working, then when I go out I feel stupid for putting my self and the boys at risk. 80's on Monday. I wonder if I would look like a hillbilly by mounting a air conditioner on the side of my chipper box...................duck tape should work

Anybody see that special on NatGeo about climbing the redwoods? Was pretty cool. Dude found a tree that is 375ft tall.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Getting behind, so freakin hot out and humid, went to take my trash out at 7am, soaked. Got so much work to do, but cannot justify going out and not rocking it. When I am home , I look out the window and think "you should be out working" I go outside, then I say "your a fool, take your aas back in the house" I can deal with 90's but 99-100 with 80% humidity, f-dat. I feel guilty not working, then when I go out I feel stupid for putting my self and the boys at risk. 80's on Monday. I wonder if I would look like a hillbilly by mounting a air conditioner on the side of my chipper box...................duck tape should work
> 
> Anybody see that special on NatGeo about climbing the redwoods? Was pretty cool. Dude found a tree that is 375ft tall.



I watched it for the second time. It is pretty cool. There's a book on the same subject called The Tall Trees by Richard Preston. I've got it on MP3 and have listened to it a couple times. It tells the story without getting to "eco-sappy".
Took a 40 ft. willow limb off a guy's garage this morning. Luckily it was only 18" at the butt there was some hinge still left at the tree so I put a block and tackle on the butt in case it decided to move and worked my way back from the tip. Small hole in the shingles and some crushed ridge vent. Guy got pretty lucky. Zero air movement and high humidity. I was sweat soaked down to my knees. I told him I'd be back to take the rest of the tree down tomorrow. It's supposed to be 99 degrees but dry. Some fun.
Phil


----------



## Zale

Still working "the storm". Heat index 105+. Tomorrow 100 with expected heat index of 110. Not fun.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> Still working "the storm". Heat index 105+. Tomorrow 100 with expected heat index of 110. Not fun.



If you got to much work, I could come down for a couple days with a crew and truck/chipper if you needed. Just saying.


----------



## Toddppm

Zale said:


> Still working "the storm". Heat index 105+. Tomorrow 100 with expected heat index of 110. Not fun.



We're just doing piddly stuff right now. Debating on working Saturday, calling for a high of 104, that's without the heat index!:msp_w00t: 
Nothing that's an emergency to make it worth it, I don't think.


----------



## Groundman One

Good job today. Lots of trimming and deadwooding. Nothing big and heavy. Pretty girl working the gardens, too. 

_Looong_ stinky drive to get there, but she's a good repeat client. She asks a lot, but never complains about the work or the price. Rich as Croesus, but she never tips. 

And she's got a monster elm that may have caught a Dutch cold. We took out a few very small dead sections. If that sucker goes, it's a $2K tree, easy. Maybe next year.


----------



## no tree to big

Groundman One said:


> And she's got a monster elm that may have caught a Dutch cold. We took out a few very small dead sections. If that sucker goes, it's a $2K tree, easy. Maybe next year.


 2K? thats it must be a real monster :msp_unsure:
if it has dutch and you made cuts on that thing its gonna be stone dead in a month. the forester for one of our villages just follows us around marking the american elms we pull big busted limbs out of for removal he doesn't even wait to see how they do and 90% of the time they are dead by the time we get to them. town has thousands of elms and DED is all over... 



pulled a monster oak off a town house today, pulled a pretty good ash off the next building down the road then finished the day off with pulling "limbs" off of another half dozen town houses, the smallest limb was like 16". you know your in for a hellava time when the work order says "remove the huge ass oak tree from the rear of building, bring sledge hammer" best part of the whole deal, grass, flower beds and fences are fair game for trucks. you need a truck though the fence start swinging flowerbed, bushes, ornamental tree in the way drive right over it :chainsawguy:


----------



## treeclimber101

Work right now sucks its hot , today we did a split white pine maybe 30" by 9am I was covered in wood chips and sap , I just drank alot of water and muscled through but it just seems like as cold as the house is I am still warm and a bit uncomfy


----------



## treeclimber101

Small Wood said:


> I watched it for the second time. It is pretty cool. There's a book on the same subject called The Tall Trees by Richard Preston. I've got it on MP3 and have listened to it a couple times. It tells the story without getting to "eco-sappy".
> Took a 40 ft. willow limb off a guy's garage this morning. Luckily it was only 18" at the butt there was some hinge still left at the tree so I put a block and tackle on the butt in case it decided to move and worked my way back from the tip. Small hole in the shingles and some crushed ridge vent. Guy got pretty lucky. Zero air movement and high humidity. I was sweat soaked down to my knees. I told him I'd be back to take the rest of the tree down tomorrow. It's supposed to be 99 degrees but dry. Some fun.
> Phil



I read that book sitting on the toilet LOl didn't care much for all the personal drama in there lives, I did however enjoy the sketches and maps he made while he was in the trees , I have a customer that lives in California and also owns properties here and he read loved it and sent it to me........ my friend just headed out to Portland and hes doing a roadtrip with his wive and kid down to see some of them and some crazy place in the woods where theres all kinda weird radio signals or static kinda stuff ,he was explaining it to me but I was totally zoning envisioning him his wife and son all sitting on a log wearing tin foil hats .....


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> 2K? thats it must be a real monster :msp_unsure:



Your name is 'no tree to big'. Curious what is a monster. A two thousand dollar take- down would be done by lunch. 
Jeff 
:msp_unsure:


----------



## Zale

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you got to much work, I could come down for a couple days with a crew and truck/chipper if you needed. Just saying.



Thanks for the offer. We're getting to the point where all the nasty stuff is done. Its just working in this heat thats killing us. The older I get, the less I seem to tolerate the heat. I drink plenty of water, eat lots of fresh fruit, take frequent breaks and smoke like a chimney. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Groundman One

no tree to big said:


> 2K? thats it must be a real monster :msp_unsure:



Big enough compared to what we usually do. Maybe 40 to 48", and at about 20' it breaks out into about ten sections all shooting up to a good 90' at least. Right beside the paved driveway with cut stone at the border, and right in the middle of the gardens that stretch alongside the driveway. No wires nearby, and it's not close to the house, but lots of roping to avoid killing her precious petunias, lots of firewood to buck up, and lots of chipping. We figure two big days. 



no tree to big said:


> if it has dutch and you made cuts on that thing its gonna be stone dead in a month. the forester for one of our villages just follows us around marking the american elms we pull big busted limbs out of for removal he doesn't even wait to see how they do and 90% of the time they are dead by the time we get to them. town has thousands of elms and DED is all over...



I can't say it will be a month, but it does happen fast. She's hoping to milk as much time out of the tree as possible.

I remember back in the 70s in Montreal, the city crew came to our house and cut down all the elms. They cut thousands down. No one had a choice in the matter. 



no tree to big said:


> pulled a monster oak off a town house today, pulled a pretty good ash off the next building down the road then finished the day off with pulling "limbs" off of another half dozen town houses, the smallest limb was like 16". you know your in for a hellava time when the work order says "remove the huge ass oak tree from the rear of building, bring sledge hammer" best part of the whole deal, grass, flower beds and fences are fair game for trucks. you need a truck though the fence start swinging flowerbed, bushes, ornamental tree in the way drive right over it :chainsawguy:



Sounds like serious fun.


----------



## treeclimber101

That storm sure ran a muck about 20 miles south of me I went in this neighborhood yesterday and ......forget about just clearing the lines and flipping a switch these poor people didn't have poles anymore they were snapped off at the ground the pole taps were all smashed open on the street and oil everywhere , I mean there areas down there where the power guys need to clean up all the mess and start from scratch ...And Forget the trees ... There were tops blown 100ft down the road , I talked to this old lady who said it sounded like a steam locomotive was in her living room when the storm hit I just laughed and said TOOT TOOT and she said fellow I ain't kidding


----------



## Groundman One

jefflovstrom said:


> Your name is 'no tree to big'. Curious what is a monster. A two thousand dollar take- down would be done by lunch.
> Jeff
> :msp_unsure:



Then you must charge more than we do.


----------



## epicklein22

superjunior said:


> It's fricken hot out, bought a jet ski today..



Those are a blast, was goin' to buy one a couple weeks ago, but ended up buying a motorcycle unexpectedly. I'll be cruising by your place tomorrow, have a job in Kirtland.



Small Wood said:


> I watched it for the second time. It is pretty cool. There's a book on the same subject called The Tall Trees by Richard Preston. I've got it on MP3 and have listened to it a couple times. It tells the story without getting to "eco-sappy".
> Took a 40 ft. willow limb off a guy's garage this morning. Luckily it was only 18" at the butt there was some hinge still left at the tree so I put a block and tackle on the butt in case it decided to move and worked my way back from the tip. Small hole in the shingles and some crushed ridge vent. Guy got pretty lucky. Zero air movement and high humidity. I was sweat soaked down to my knees. I told him I'd be back to take the rest of the tree down tomorrow. It's supposed to be 99 degrees but dry. Some fun.
> Phil



Aurora got hit pretty good with storm damage. Took one off a car and another touching a house. Worked 11 hours today; ran my own crew, so I'm trying to step it up another notch so it can become a regular thing for me. Can't wait for tomorrow's weather.:msp_w00t:

Funny thing happened this morning, working on a private little road right near the end and was blocking the neighbor's access to his house. Had a nice quick talk with the guy and got out of his way pronto. As soon as I was done backing up and positioning the truck for chipping, the same guy is yelling at me and rollin' f bombs and all kinds of profanity. It was a two stem locust right near the property line and we were removing one lead that had fallen. The neighbor demands I remove the other half immediately, claiming it was a hazard. I explain it's not on my work order and supposedly that half of the tree was his property. F bombs some more and goes irate kicking sticks and such. HO (very nice lady, and hot!) comes out and they have a good battle too. Neighbor storms off and the HO schedules a meeting with my boss for tomorrow to discuss the situation. Crane work for sure. 

Here's another funny comment, HO asked me how much it was gonna cost to remove. I start looking at it and was thinking around 1500 to 2k in my head, easily done by lunch. Before I tell her the guesstimate, she says "More than 5 grand?". I laughed a little and told her no way it will be that much, but feel free to tips us the difference. haha


----------



## Rickytree

Another pic of Elm tree. A third of the tree and ripped off and hit the house.




View attachment 244125


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I see everyone is getting our normal heat hahaha, all I can say is be sure to put banana in your lunch box and skit it


----------



## jefflovstrom

Groundman One said:


> Then you must charge more than we do.



Demographic's maybe,
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Ground stumps for most of the day. Did a sugar maple and 2 pines first thing, had to clean them up which sucked. After that we did a pine for a friend, and an oak for a customer around the corner, plus a lilac for a client down the road... then off to lunch followed by another job with 5 large conifers, followed by another with 7 small - medium sized mixed hardwood and conifer stumps. After that I dropped the grinder and went back to another house to start fertilizing a japanese maple.. got a bit done, but not all, left there at 7:15 to go back to a friend's house up the road to BS for a bit, then got paid by the neighbor, followed by dinner promptly at 8:30.


----------



## Groundman One

jefflovstrom said:


> Demographic's maybe,
> Jeff



If they have the coin to pay you $2K for a morning's work, they must be Republographics.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Groundman One said:


> If they have the coin to pay you $2K for a morning's work, they must be Republographics.



Good one. 
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Your name is 'no tree to big'. Curious what is a monster. A two thousand dollar take- down would be done by lunch.
> Jeff
> :msp_unsure:



there are different degrees of monstrosity but has to be a minimum of O say 45"dbh and must have a manly canopy too but yea a $2K removal is only a few hours. also a good way to measure is if you walk up to the tree and say #### me before you start that means its a pretty good one



Groundman One said:


> Big enough compared to what we usually do. Maybe 40 to 48", and at about 20' it breaks out into about ten sections all shooting up to a good 90' at least. Right beside the paved driveway with cut stone at the border, and right in the middle of the gardens that stretch alongside the driveway. No wires nearby, and it's not close to the house, but lots of roping to avoid killing her precious petunias, lots of firewood to buck up, and lots of chipping. We figure two big days.
> Sounds like serious fun.



sounds like something we would bid at like 9K so we didn't get it we have way more work that is much easier for good money so we try to avoid the ones like thatfor reference the "other" crew did a tree our crew tied together the evening before it was a honeylocust main trunk was split almost to the ground but was still hanging on was about 30" had a good thick canopy 2 hours 3K but it was under storm rates and every co in the area is swamped, apparently we are one of the few that even answer the phones anymore I was talking to one of the estimators today and asked how many estimates he did this week after the storm it totaled up to 110 not counting the 4th not sure how many the other estimator did but I'm sure it was about the same then on the 4th the owners teamed up and went on a rampage doing estimates 5 guys they did like 250 and still this morning we had over a 100 open calls 


Rickytree said:


> Another pic of Elm tree. A third of the tree and ripped off and hit the house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 244125



I dont know if I'm trippin or what but your pic is psychedelic man




today another fun one two properties side by side both lined with silver maples or should I say used to be lined with silver maples :bang: wouldn't have been bad but the yards were deeeeep with no access, good thing was it was only uphill half way. the one property was on an hourly rate and the other was a set price, the lady for the hourly was home she did not like the fact we were taking 10 every half an hour of dragging so we didn't die in the heat told her call the office if you have a problem she actually called they asked so you want us to leave? well would you come back monday when its cooler out? they said nope you go to the end of the list haha


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> there are different degrees of monstrosity but has to be a minimum of O say 45"dbh and must have a manly canopy too but yea a $2K removal is only a few hours. also a good way to measure is if you walk up to the tree and say #### me before you start that means its a pretty good one
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like something we would bid at like 9K so we didn't get it we have way more work that is much easier for good money so we try to avoid the ones like thatfor reference the "other" crew did a tree our crew tied together the evening before it was a honeylocust main trunk was split almost to the ground but was still hanging on was about 30" had a good thick canopy 2 hours 3K but it was under storm rates and every co in the area is swamped, apparently we are one of the few that even answer the phones anymore I was talking to one of the estimators today and asked how many estimates he did this week after the storm it totaled up to 110 not counting the 4th not sure how many the other estimator did but I'm sure it was about the same then on the 4th the owners teamed up and went on a rampage doing estimates 5 guys they did like 250 and still this morning we had over a 100 open calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if I'm trippin or what but your pic is psychedelic man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today another fun one two properties side by side both lined with silver maples or should I say used to be lined with silver maples :bang: wouldn't have been bad but the yards were deeeeep with no access, good thing was it was only uphill half way. the one property was on an hourly rate and the other was a set price, the lady for the hourly was home she did not like the fact we were taking 10 every half an hour of dragging so we didn't die in the heat told her call the office if you have a problem she actually called they asked so you want us to leave? well would you come back monday when its cooler out? they said nope you go to the end of the list haha



You guys should be getting a break from the heat starting tomorrow, and we are gonna get hit with heat for Sunday to Wednrsday.
Jeff


----------



## Groundman One

no tree to big said:


> there are different degrees of monstrosity but has to be a minimum of O say 45"dbh and must have a manly canopy too but yea a $2K removal is only a few hours. also a good way to measure is if you walk up to the tree and say #### me before you start that means its a pretty good one



$2K for a couple of hours?

You using helicopters?


----------



## Groundman One

Stupid hot today, humidity was attrocious. 

Took down a fair sized maple that had split at the base with the broken section stuck in another maple twenty-feet away. I underpriced it a bit, but nothing painful, and the job was very close to home and the customer was really nice. And the guy got the creme de la creme of firewood. 

In the middle of the afternoon I was so hot I almost started beating the **** out of the tree with the saw just to relieve the tension. I don't understand how anyone can like this kind of weather.










*Not me.*




*Me.*




*And done.*




*My reward on the bag.*


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

went to the sign shop, then home and started tearing apart my grinder. Gonna finish tearing it apart tomorrow and try to get some of the painting done. Then when hells inferno shows up, i am gonna b line it inside to do some paperwork in the AC.


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> You guys should be getting a break from the heat starting tomorrow, and we are gonna get hit with heat for Sunday to Wednrsday.
> Jeff


if by break you mean 96 yea, cool down comes sunday low to mid 80's baby




Groundman One said:


> $2K for a couple of hours?
> 
> You using helicopters?


 nope no helicopters just a little crane that has paid for itself to many times to count, a bucket, and chipper/chipper truck O and the clam will make a stop to grab logs


----------



## Groundman One

no tree to big said:


> nope no helicopters just a little crane that has paid for itself to many times to count, a bucket, and chipper/chipper truck O and the clam will make a stop to grab logs



Nice. 

We have no crane or bucket truck, just a truck and a chipper, but we do have a local guy with a clam who picks up logs for us. We don't pay him and he doesn't pay us, but it's always of benefit to us both when he takes them away.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I have heard thunder two days still not one drop of h20 so cough it up dangit


----------



## tree MDS

Did a couple smaller jobs for decent enough pay. Then went out and scored 10k in sales (well, $9900). All right in town and within a few miles of the shop. That doesn't happen every day, around here lately. Beer thirty under the fans now. And yeah, its hot and nasty here too! 

Nasty elm climber on the burner for tomorrow, should be interesting in this heat, and as out of shape as I am! Lol, nobody ever said it was gonna be easy!!


----------



## mattfr12

We put a few trucks in 3 closest local towns parades every year for the 4th. here are a couple photos. someone watching emailed to me today.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> We put a few trucks in 3 closest local towns parades every year for the 4th. here are a couple photos. someone watching emailed to me today.



Lol nice trucks sorta depressing though lol


----------



## luckydad

mattfr12 said:


> We put a few trucks in 3 closest local towns parades every year for the 4th. here are a couple photos. someone watching emailed to me today.



How many trucks do you run,and how many crews?


----------



## mattfr12

Groundman One said:


> Nice.
> 
> We have no crane or bucket truck, just a truck and a chipper, but we do have a local guy with a clam who picks up logs for us. We don't pay him and he doesn't pay us, but it's always of benefit to us both when he takes them away.



we did a decent sized maple on a house for 1600.00. before i was even finished saying what we where gonna do i was instantly awarded the job. half was still standing but there is no way it is even a whole day job for a guy that had to climb it, and was using a 6 inch chipper. the limbs are small enough to cut and chuck you could do it without a rope if thats how one rools. the reason i got the job was davey bid over 5k!! and another bid 3800!!. i thought i was killing it with 1600.00 was kinda iffy if i would get the job. the lady gave me daveys written estimate but i dont think posting it would be a good idea. ill try and upload pictures of it later. so you can see what a 5k tree to davey looks like.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> We put a few trucks in 3 closest local towns parades every year for the 4th. here are a couple photos. someone watching emailed to me today.



How comes you dont have any lettering on your trucks? You don't even have a dot number at least that you can see from the photos?


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> How comes you dont have any lettering on your trucks? You don't even have a dot number at least that you can see from the photos?



We don't do to much residential anymore. I just did the doors a few days ago with the word bulldog tree Care only. We work mainly for contractors. 60-70% of my resources right now goes to the gas drilling.


----------



## mattfr12

Changing oil in bucket so ibrought it home. Here's one I snapped of what I did with the doors.


----------



## mattfr12

I picked it up new in 08 after that I started to use a crane daily so the buckets get used very little. If the resale didn't stink so bad I'd sell it. It helps to have in your arsenal I guess. We put like 300-400 miles a year on it now.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Lol nice trucks sorta depressing though lol



Thanks rope. everything still going well on the home front and with everyones health?


----------



## mattfr12

luckydad said:


> How many trucks do you run,and how many crews?



2 crews. 2 and a 1/2 crew i guess you can say when we are stomped. 6 trucks that i would consider work trucks. i dont count my pickup with the dump insert. i just throw stump grindings in it once in a while.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had some severe thunder storms come threw last night. Know of at least on house with a tree on it. Gonna swing by later today and see if can pick up some work for today.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had some severe thunder storms come threw last night. Know of at least on house with a tree on it. Gonna swing by later today and see if can pick up some work for today.


We had that literally skate past here around 7pm last night , I heard that about 20 miles up 295 near Toms River NJ and Sandy Hook NJ got it for about 30 minutes , the lightning is wild with these storms , eventually it will pass through here, seems that the early summer storm window is closing fast though  < tomorrow we are headed back to the war zone , they got lights and phone service now , so with the holiday over they are starting to be forced to go home and deal with the mess , and the phone rang nicely yesterday and I grouped them all for tomorrow since were gonna be there working anyway ..


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> We put a few trucks in 3 closest local towns parades every year for the 4th. here are a couple photos. someone watching emailed to me today.



:hmm3grin2orange:Your paying 30 cents more then we are for gas ..............:msp_tongue: Your trucks are nice man for real , what were you throwing out the windows for the kids , you better not say sweet tarts a truck like that better be tossing out cow tales and not the little ones either the 2 fters ya cheap skate ..I had one in the Haddonfield parade 3 years ago and they we were firing out tootsie rolls like torpedos at all the babies in the strollers and pegging all those bratty kids that try to hit your truck with the candy that the truck ahead of ya passed out LOL


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:Your paying 30 cents more then we are for gas ..............:msp_tongue: Your trucks are nice man for real , what were you throwing out the windows for the kids , you better not say sweet tarts a truck like that better be tossing out cow tales and not the little ones either the 2 fters ya cheap skate ..I had one in the Haddonfield parade 3 years ago and they we were firing out tootsie rolls like torpedos at all the babies in the strollers and pegging all those bratty kids that try to hit your truck with the candy that the truck ahead of ya passed out LOL



We throw the good stuff no worries. Gas and diesel are insanely expensive right now. I keep a empty 1k diesel tank that I fill up if the price drops off significantly.


----------



## tree MDS

Too hot for climbing today!! 
View attachment 244503


----------



## Nailsbeats

Some work. Maple leaning over the shed that we climbed and rigged out. 7 big stumps on this job, some from trees I took out last year. The heat was a killer so we had to go with shorts, lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Church then took one of my guys to the clinic to help with his nasty silk-oak rash. holy cow- did not realize it was so bad. Hopefully the shot will help him out.

My brother and I did one a year ago and it did not have any affect on us at all so I did not think twice about sending 3 guys to take one down last Thursday. All 3 of them were affected in varying degrees. The one who had it worst had a hole in the knee of his pant-leg and was letting saw chips fly in. Poor guy's legs looked awful. 

Don't think I'll bid on any more silk oaks. Apparently 4 out of 5 are allergic to it. I read today that a few have died from it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:Your paying 30 cents more then we are for gas ..............:msp_tongue: Your trucks are nice man for real , what were you throwing out the windows for the kids , you better not say sweet tarts a truck like that better be tossing out cow tales and not the little ones either the 2 fters ya cheap skate ..I had one in the Haddonfield parade 3 years ago and they we were firing out tootsie rolls like torpedos at all the babies in the strollers and pegging all those bratty kids that try to hit your truck with the candy that the truck ahead of ya passed out LOL



Quick story you guys may get a kick out of. In 96' we went to Mercer, Missurra (Missouri), my FIL's home town for a memorial day celebration. They had a parade, leading it was two old dudes on horses, they stop in front off the stands, one horse dumps a load, and the other takes a leak, the horse who had to take a leak, must have been holding it, as that thing let out about 20 gal, RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE STANDS, big huge, MASSIVE puddle right in front of us, so then they move on, then come the old dudes in old beat skoal covered dash and dixie flag sportin rust bucket trucks, they have peeps in the back tossing candy, WELL GUESS WHERE IT LANDS,LOL. RIGHT IN THE PEE! All the local kids are running for that candy like they are Carl Lewis, picking it up, shaking it off and in the mouth it goes, ewwwwwwwwwwwwww. My boys, only 2 of them at the time, take off for it too, I grab them and hold them back, of course they are super pissed at me, then my wife whispers in their ear about the pee "well take u to walmart later and get you candy" that settles them down, then they look over at the kids that are eating this pee soaked candy and start to dry heav, about this time, the "queen" of the parade is walking in a, what looks to be a old wedding dress? it has a tail, guess where she walks,lol, thru the pee, soaking it up in her dress. There is lot more to it this story but that was the best part. Now THAT was a good parade! I JUST LOVE ME SOME MISSURRA PARADES


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nailsbeats said:


> Some work. Maple leaning over the shed that we climbed and rigged out. 7 big stumps on this job, some from trees I took out last year. The heat was a killer so we had to go with shorts, lol.
> 
> Normally I would give ya a hard time about shorts, but its been so hot, I am surprised there isn't guys climbing butt naked.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

Nailsbeats said:


> Some work. Maple leaning over the shed that we climbed and rigged out. 7 big stumps on this job, some from trees I took out last year. The heat was a killer so we had to go with shorts, lol.



Good job Nails, what sized grinder did you use to tackle that one?


----------



## deevo

It's my birthday today, have to get my chip truck emissions tested this morning, validation stickers for 4 other vehicles I own.....than heading to the beach to hang out after I do all that, have 3 decent $ jobs tomorrow lined up, one is for my neighbours 2 doors down!:msp_thumbup: Got poison ivy from a job we did last week allover my arms and right leg, going away slowly, but when I go out in the heat the blisters ooze like mad! I got meds for it as I am allergic, it's nasty!


----------



## Youngbuck20

Happy birthday Devon! Sounds like the ivy was a good gift from nature lol have a good one, finally a decent temp to work.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Too hot for climbing today!!
> View attachment 244503



when you post an image thier is a box that you can check and uncheck under where you past the url. like if you hosted it in photobucket or whatever. if you uncheck that box it will show the pictures like mine, so you dont have to click a link to check them out.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> It's my birthday today, have to get my chip truck emissions tested this morning, validation stickers for 4 other vehicles I own.....than heading to the beach to hang out after I do all that, have 3 decent $ jobs tomorrow lined up, one is for my neighbours 2 doors down!:msp_thumbup: Got poison ivy from a job we did last week allover my arms and right leg, going away slowly, but when I go out in the heat the blisters ooze like mad! I got meds for it as I am allergic, it's nasty!



i wind up going through a few prednisone packs a year if i spelled it right. i get it bad, i have three removals to do within a few weeks that ive already gone out and sprayed. we have a small spray rig that can probably spray 60 foot verticale. i put atleast 25 gallons of roundup pro on each tree screw poison ivy. i give the roundup a few weeks and its usually completly brown and pretty dried up when i go there. i have one that goes on the back of a quad for when we do land clearing i spray. roundup pro is like 150$ for 2.5 gal its a concentrate im not sure of the mix. but on our last land clearing job i used around 500$ of it to make sure i didnt get the ivy. i filled that 30gal tank up like 5-6 times.

you can get a decent sprayer from tractor supply that will spray decently high for like 200$ incase your looking for a cheap one to do this.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Quick story you guys may get a kick out of. In 96' we went to Mercer, Missurra (Missouri), my FIL's home town for a memorial day celebration. They had a parade, leading it was two old dudes on horses, they stop in front off the stands, one horse dumps a load, and the other takes a leak, the horse who had to take a leak, must have been holding it, as that thing let out about 20 gal, RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE STANDS, big huge, MASSIVE puddle right in front of us, so then they move on, then come the old dudes in old beat skoal covered dash and dixie flag sportin rust bucket trucks, they have peeps in the back tossing candy, WELL GUESS WHERE IT LANDS,LOL. RIGHT IN THE PEE! All the local kids are running for that candy like they are Carl Lewis, picking it up, shaking it off and in the mouth it goes, ewwwwwwwwwwwwww. My boys, only 2 of them at the time, take off for it too, I grab them and hold them back, of course they are super pissed at me, then my wife whispers in their ear about the pee "well take u to walmart later and get you candy" that settles them down, then they look over at the kids that are eating this pee soaked candy and start to dry heav, about this time, the "queen" of the parade is walking in a, what looks to be a old wedding dress? it has a tail, guess where she walks,lol, thru the pee, soaking it up in her dress. There is lot more to it this story but that was the best part. Now THAT was a good parade! I JUST LOVE ME SOME MISSURRA PARADES





They bring the mounted police through and ive seen those horses drop some pretty big bombs. if it got on one of the tires of my truck id get stuck. pretty funny tho you know 101 would still eat it. :deadhorse:

i got my cutof jean shorts on now waiting for the guys to show up. the heat is way to brutal for arborwear or jeans. i use the cutofs because they are my retired jeans and i dont care to destroy them. im gonna get lowered into spruce all day probably gonna look like someone beat me in the legs with barbwire. i usually have to cut a hole through the limbs to get to the trunk they are super thick like colorado blue spruce thick. i tried strapping a 30" bar on a 362 that one of the chainsaw guys on this site modified for me so i didnt have to get so close but only helps some.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> They bring the mounted police through and ive seen those horses drop some pretty big bombs. if it got on one of the tires of my truck id get stuck. pretty funny tho you know 101 would still eat it. :deadhorse:
> 
> i got my cutof jean shorts on now waiting for the guys to show up. the heat is way to brutal for arborwear or jeans. i use the cutofs because they are my retired jeans and i dont care to destroy them. im gonna get lowered into spruce all day probably gonna look like someone beat me in the legs with barbwire. i usually have to cut a hole through the limbs to get to the trunk they are super thick like colorado blue spruce thick. i tried strapping a 30" bar on a 362 that one of the chainsaw guys on this site modified for me so i didnt have to get so close but only helps some.



By the time yer halfway done you'll have wished fer the pants. Tons of cheap camo pants around, very light material, 20 bucks.

It works to have a small saw on a big bar making crane cuts but once you get down it doesn't.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Good job Nails, what sized grinder did you use to tackle that one?



I shudder to think.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> when you post an image thier is a box that you can check and uncheck under where you past the url. like if you hosted it in photobucket or whatever. if you uncheck that box it will show the pictures like mine, so you dont have to click a link to check them out.



Stop telling people the secret I like when I have the choice to look at certain crap , not saying anyones pics are crap but ..... Oh nevermind you get it and your a #### for throwing me under the bus to clean the tires after I threw you a compliment about your trucks


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Stop telling people the secret I like when I have the choice to look at certain crap , not saying anyones pics are crap but ..... Oh nevermind you get it and your a #### for throwing me under the bus to clean the tires after I threw you a compliment about your trucks



I didn't throw u under the bus. Compliment is appreciated.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?y4d32v


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> I didn't throw u under the bus. Compliment is appreciated.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?y4d32v



Matt, hows BANDIT doing?? is he earning his keep?..getting him setting rigging lines yet??..lol keep us updated


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Going to look at a chipper tomorrow. Was looking at a 99 morbark tornado model 13. It has a 116 hp cummins. Drum bearings, new auto feed computer, paint, decals. Said the machine has about 2400 hrs on it. He is asking $14,000. What do you guys think? Good deal?


----------



## formationrx

*dead black walnut...*


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Going to look at a chipper tomorrow. Was looking at a 99 morbark tornado model 13. It has a 116 hp cummins. Drum bearings, new auto feed computer, paint, decals. Said the machine has about 2400 hrs on it. He is asking $14,000. What do you guys think? Good deal?



You will love it! Hey, keep the belly pan open when possible while chipping. Saves on those bearings. 14k seems high, but I live in CARB country! Look at the tongue and where it meets the sleeve. Morbarks are heavy. Maybe pull the sleeve out and inspect it. The vibration is a factor. As long as you know.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

I forgot, look at the axle and frame.
Heads up!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

formationrx said:


>



He better be dead or he will squish you! LOL!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> You will love it! Hey, keep the belly pan open when possible while chipping. Saves on those bearings. 14k seems high, but I live in CARB country! Look at the tongue and where it meets the sleeve. Morbarks are heavy. Maybe pull the sleeve out and inspect it. The vibration is a factor. As long as you know.
> Jeff



He said he was offered $12,000 but really wants $14,000


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said he was offered $12,000 but really wants $14,000



I would show him 10k and ask where is the other guy. Call his bluff. If you can't get it for 10k now , you will get it for less later. 
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said he was offered $12,000 but really wants $14,000



It's deffinetly high. I have a 2008 250xp with less than 1k hours it's worth 20-23 I would guess. If anyone is interested in it let me know I'm not really pushing to sell it but don't use it very often anymore. It's hooked up with a winch and the whole nine yards.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mee5pm


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Matt, hows BANDIT doing?? is he earning his keep?..getting him setting rigging lines yet??..lol keep us updated



Bandit is doing very well and has gotten massive. I'll put the go pro on soon and post a video of him going up a tree. I'm gonna make a video of him dragging zing it up a tree tie it on to his little harness. See how many people watch it. 

Raccoons can be a lot of fun as pets but are a PITA they will tear your house apart if your not careful. Little bugger tears the foam away from my wife's explorers firewall when we go for car rides. I've taken him bidding with me older people love it. Younger generations just see them as diseased animals. The media has really effed the younger generations mind with a lot of BS.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xtksns


----------



## mattfr12

The local carnival was in town so I stopped down for dinner, I had some left over cheese fries in the little paper container they give you that always leaks. So I stuck them in his cage. Little guy ate the container to.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2rfdld


----------



## Nailsbeats

deevo said:


> Good job Nails, what sized grinder did you use to tackle that one?



Thanks deevo, this is the grinder. It's an animal for a man handler.






I'll probably get a remote controlled, self propelled of some sort in the future.


----------



## Nailsbeats

A White Pine I took down on a lake property. Over the cabin and near some primaries. Cut firewood, chip brush into woods, no raking.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Slayed a pretty big oak at our golf course.
I hate freakin golfers, almost got into a fight. Group of guys out f'ing off, getting drunk, not really playin golf, just drinking and swinging clubs, come up on us, one guy thinks he is going to be funny and shoot one at us. Barely misses my middle boy. Bad move. Pissed Marine Sgt flew back in ma brain and I lost it on him. Was knife handing him (a Marine thing), lol. Dude quickly realized that I was really ready to bang, right there.........right then. He backs down, GOOD, he was a big sumbeyacth! Probably would have beat my aas in the ground! 
Thought I was going to get in trouble by the super, so I called him to give him a heads up of what happened. He laughed and said "we'll back ya" me "cool............wheres this mfcker at" LOL, gone. I was so pissed I couldn't see straight, then a bit later a random ball from a direction that nobody shoots from comes in and bounces off my F-350 dump, leaving a great big chip in the window. I know it was that guy, came from the parking lot. I tried finding him, but I couldn't. what POS. 
Back to the oak, last Thursday it dropped a big lead over a cart path, just missing a couple of old lady golfers. I get called in, look at it, huge crack down the middle and its leaning at the green across the path, close enough to hit the green.Gotta go, threat to the golfers.
Last time I work there unless I can get in when it is closed, don't get paid well enough to deal with the golfers, doing these for them, and the golf balls suck! but figured that I would pick up some good custys from the club house, hope I am right. But we goter done in one day, so all is not lost. Riggin out whole leaders was sweet, never get to do that anymore.


----------



## Zale

Still working on the Derecho (sp?) clean up. Pulling a pile of brush apart and I hit a yellow jackets nest. I look down and my chaps are covered with the little bastards. I got hit 5 times and currently watching my arm swell up.


----------



## formationrx

*...*

went in early to beat the heat... chipped some piles and cut up some wood from yesterday... 95 now... supposed to get to 106... got home and jumped in the cattle trough...


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Going to look at a chipper tomorrow. Was looking at a 99 morbark tornado model 13. It has a 116 hp cummins. Drum bearings, new auto feed computer, paint, decals. Said the machine has about 2400 hrs on it. He is asking $14,000. What do you guys think? Good deal?



I bought the model slightly bigger then that and got the 115 Cat and love it , I mean I wasn't jazzed about the square tube frame and a few other carriage things but the machine itself seems to eat like a bear ... I paid 16,000 for one with 1200 hrs. on it and he threw in the identical machine with 1800 hrs that has a blown drum but the engine and frame are in great shape for 4k more so basically I can almost completely rebuild mine with parts from the other , I don't a winch or anything of that jazz


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Quick story you guys may get a kick out of. In 96' we went to Mercer, Missurra (Missouri), my FIL's home town for a memorial day celebration. They had a parade, leading it was two old dudes on horses, they stop in front off the stands, one horse dumps a load, and the other takes a leak, the horse who had to take a leak, must have been holding it, as that thing let out about 20 gal, RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE STANDS, big huge, MASSIVE puddle right in front of us, so then they move on, then come the old dudes in old beat skoal covered dash and dixie flag sportin rust bucket trucks, they have peeps in the back tossing candy, WELL GUESS WHERE IT LANDS,LOL. RIGHT IN THE PEE! All the local kids are running for that candy like they are Carl Lewis, picking it up, shaking it off and in the mouth it goes, ewwwwwwwwwwwwww. My boys, only 2 of them at the time, take off for it too, I grab them and hold them back, of course they are super pissed at me, then my wife whispers in their ear about the pee "well take u to walmart later and get you candy" that settles them down, then they look over at the kids that are eating this pee soaked candy and start to dry heav, about this time, the "queen" of the parade is walking in a, what looks to be a old wedding dress? it has a tail, guess where she walks,lol, thru the pee, soaking it up in her dress. There is lot more to it this story but that was the best part. Now THAT was a good parade! I JUST LOVE ME SOME MISSURRA PARADES



Completely off topic and in a entire different direction but another quick story 2 years ago I was out with the kiddies trick or treating and there were at least 20 neighbors ,family and close friends together , well we pass this house and I can see there is a sign on the door that says "NO CANDY" , well the kids run up to the house so I follow , as I step up on the porch I can see a guy sitting at the kitchen table , so I read the note to the kids and they all get real pissed and I said its OK each kid can take a solar landscape light since there no candy were not leaving empty handed , as a joke , well we all leave the porch and bam the front door opens , and all the kids run back up and the guy who gives a lame excuse how no one ever stops and he gets stuck eating all the candy so he doesn't buy it anymore , he says wait a minute and comes back to the door with a roll of quarters and gives each kid one , well timing being perfect here comes another 4/5 kids up the drive and this guy just snears at me as if he was gonna kill me , so as we walk away my neighbor who was 8 at the time spins around to him and says hey thanks and don't forget that Halloween is the 31st of every October and we"ll see ya again next year ...... Right ??? I look at her and him and laugh right in his face .. Betcha that ####### gave out 20 bucks in quarters cause he couldn't be bothered to buy a 6.00 bag of candy , and the funny thing is the kids were gonna take the lights and use them as flashlights anyway but I yelled at them LOL :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Slayed a pretty big oak at our golf course.
> I hate freakin golfers, almost got into a fight. Group of guys out f'ing off, getting drunk, not really playin golf, just drinking and swinging clubs, come up on us, one guy thinks he is going to be funny and shoot one at us. Barely misses my middle boy. Bad move. Pissed Marine Sgt flew back in ma brain and I lost it on him. Was knife handing him (a Marine thing), lol. Dude quickly realized that I was really ready to bang, right there.........right then. He backs down, GOOD, he was a big sumbeyacth! Probably would have beat my aas in the ground!
> Thought I was going to get in trouble by the super, so I called him to give him a heads up of what happened. He laughed and said "we'll back ya" me "cool............wheres this mfcker at" LOL, gone. I was so pissed I couldn't see straight, then a bit later a random ball from a direction that nobody shoots from comes in and bounces off my F-350 dump, leaving a great big chip in the window. I know it was that guy, came from the parking lot. I tried finding him, but I couldn't. what POS.
> Back to the oak, last Thursday it dropped a big lead over a cart path, just missing a couple of old lady golfers. I get called in, look at it, huge crack down the middle and its leaning at the green across the path, close enough to hit the green.Gotta go, threat to the golfers.
> Last time I work there unless I can get in when it is closed, don't get paid well enough to deal with the golfers, doing these for them, and the golf balls suck! but figured that I would pick up some good custys from the club house, hope I am right. But we goter done in one day, so all is not lost. Riggin out whole leaders was sweet, never get to do that anymore.



Yeah I hear ya many of my course have some unchecked ego maniacs too but to line up on you well that's an assault so I could not blame you if you t boned his butt (red neck term) Some of the wealthy axeholes just don't know how lucky they are at times. I believe in the golden rule and if I acted out that way I would want someone to stump my axe


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Split wood for about 5 hrs this morning. So so glad i got all my wood split thats on my lot. 







This afternoon went and finished up a job i started last week. I had removed 4 pines / ground there stumps. Dead wooded 2 pin oaks, and removed a cherry that was over just about everything it could be. Graded 50 tons of topsoil in the back yard, seeded and strawed. Oh yeah and my favorite part. Getting the $4500 check. Sweet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went from 3-4 weeks out, to being pretty much caught up in two weeks. Phone hasnt rang for anything really in the last week. Its like it dried up. Its funny how it seems people must have esp with each other cause either they all call at the same time or nobody does. Oh well, i take the nice break from being slammed.


----------



## Zale

Sitting at home today. My arm is too swollen to climb due to yellow jackets from yesterday.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got 2phone calls within a hour of each other for 2 jobs to quote. I swear these people have esp


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got 2phone calls within a hour of each other for 2 jobs to quote. I swear these people have esp



Same here, feast or famine.


----------



## Toddppm

Zale said:


> Sitting at home today. My arm is too swollen to climb due to yellow jackets from yesterday.



Damn, now that's swollen. Pics please:msp_w00t: Just walked by a nest a little while ago while weeding my beds, I for sure would have got hit cause I usually weedwhack that area-sprayed them ####ers and will get them again later.

I wish there was a way to make it stay as busy as we are right now. Have picked up a bunch of work and we were already behind. August is always slow as #### and we're looking good. A few estimates are where people are being proactive about getting their trees checked out now that we had a good storm come through. Going to push as much tree work as possible through the end of this year while people are still thinking about it, burnt out, #### no!


----------



## superjunior

started grinding a stump this morning when I noticed what I thought was a fly on the cutting boom of the grinder. Then another and another.. Before I knew it there was ground hornets swarming the grinder. I backed the machine off and shut it down.. It's a miracle I didn't get stung. Had to go up and get some bee spray come back and soak em. Hopefully i got the nest, gotta go back and do the stump tomorrow.


----------



## chief116

Took down this elm:

Honoring the ancient and gracious elm - Ipswich, MA - Ipswich Chronicle

Back of the crane was about 4 feet from the stop sign facing to the left. 77' bucket pulled up to the backside of the elm where the white car is. Log truck and chip truck side by side in front of the brown shingled house where all the people are gathered. Took 5 hours, 18 picks, and we dropped the butt log. Left a 3 foot stump per order of the town, approximately 16-18k pound (had 10k on the winch and only lifted it up to about a 30 degree angle) butt log was taken on out on a flatbed to be carved by a local "artist." Artist meaning guy running through the landing zone pointing at sticks he thinks are interesting. Took out 3 loads of logs, plus the butt, a full load of chips, and a substantial amout of loose bark and rakings from the tree just exploding.


----------



## treemandan

*Started on my dream house.*

I pulled the first of many loads of this Japanese black pine down, some of these are 24 feet long, its some of the smaller stuff. I have to figure a better way to haul that on a ten foot truck but the site is just up the bend from my place.









I have been in here over the years, the last stuff i took down was shot but this died last year, I really wanted it. 










Some of these are 24'. They clean up with a small power washer maybe some bleach.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> started grinding a stump this morning when I noticed what I thought was a fly on the cutting boom of the grinder. Then another and another.. Before I knew it there was ground hornets swarming the grinder. I backed the machine off and shut it down.. It's a miracle I didn't get stung. Had to go up and get some bee spray come back and soak em. Hopefully i got the nest, gotta go back and do the stump tomorrow.



I carry 2 cans of comercial grade bee spray in each truck. Aint no fun finding them, let alone not having a treat for them with you.


----------



## beastmaster

I got paid by a local arborist just to drop this palm tree. It had back lean towards a house and side lean towards a sycamore tree, and a narrow path for it to fall. Right in front of it was a small stream/gully. It was in the middle of a bunch of berry bushes full of stickers. 
Their guy could of climbed it, but cleaning everything up with the berry bushes and stream/gully would of been difficult. I big shotted a line up there, hooked up a truckers hitch using a pulley and prussic(for a 2 to 1 pulling advantage) I had to kind of walk it using the back cut to miss the a branch here and there, then jumbed it across the stream/gully. Helped buck it and walked away with a nice payday. I love it when a plan works out.:smile2:


----------



## [email protected]

*Cool!*



beastmaster said:


> I got paid by a local arborist just to drop this palm tree. It had back lean towards a house and side lean towards a sycamore tree, and a narrow path for it to fall. Right in front of it was a small stream/gully. It was in the middle of a bunch of berry bushes full of stickers.
> Their guy could of climbed it, but cleaning everything up with the berry bushes and stream/gully would of been difficult. I big shotted a line up there, hooked up a truckers hitch using a pulley and prussic(for a 2 to 1 pulling advantage) I had to kind of walk it using the back cut to miss the a branch here and there, then jumbed it across the stream/gully. Helped buck it and walked away with a nice payday. I love it when a plan works out.:smile2:



Yeah, I had one last year where a local logging co. had a contract to clear 35 acres of woods, with a pre-clause of having to log out the owners house lot in the woods, where a new house already stood (they were scared ###less) ?? Never had felled near houses before! Made a nice cash payday that day!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Groundman One

Today? Collecting later on for a few jobs from this week and last.

Yesterday was fun, spent the morning doing a sweet little trimming job, nice pay and as easy as easy could be. It got handed to us because the client - a repeat customer - clearly exists in an "alternative lifestyle", and the other crew's climber refused to go; he's alternativelifestylephobic. So we got the easy job and the sweet paycheck. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> I carry 2 cans of comercial grade bee spray in each truck. Aint no fun finding them, let alone not having a treat for them with you.



How funny that you two should be talking about this. I read this this AM, then went out nad was attacked by Black Hornets again, these fkrs hate me. Was hit several times, this time. Its no good. Body swelled up, still is, hands, feet, lips and my junk. YES, I SAID MY JUNK! All jacked up. Guess when ya get hit by them, your immuneity to them wears off, or resitance? Was hit this spring, I think it was this spring,I dunno, kinda out of it, My sons where looking it up while trying to convince me to go to ER. Made my breathing hard and it felt like I had indigestion REAL FREAKIN BAD. 

Was maxed out in the bucket, pruning a ash,over center and way out to the side, what a long trip back to the truck, dumped a Jameson pole with a brand new Fanno on the end, bent :mad2:. At first I didn't think I was stung but once, but then when I got to the ground, wife looks me over and starts counting them, 7 maybe 8, not sure if the last one is a sting or a not, feels like a sting, but no spot. 

All I know is, that those thing are evil.


----------



## dbl612

*stingers and zingers*



sgreanbeans said:


> How funny that you two should be talking about this. I read this this AM, then went out nad was attacked by Black Hornets again, these fkrs hate me. Was hit several times, this time. Its no good. Body swelled up, still is, hands, feet, lips and my junk. YES, I SAID MY JUNK! All jacked up. Guess when ya get hit by them, your immuneity to them wears off, or resitance? Was hit this spring, I think it was this spring,I dunno, kinda out of it, My sons where looking it up while trying to convince me to go to ER. Made my breathing hard and it felt like I had indigestion REAL FREAKIN BAD.
> 
> Was maxed out in the bucket, pruning a ash,over center and way out to the side, what a long trip back to the truck, dumped a Jameson pole with a brand new Fanno on the end, bent :mad2:. At first I didn't think I was stung but once, but then when I got to the ground, wife looks me over and starts counting them, 7 maybe 8, not sure if the last one is a sting or a not, feels like a sting, but no spot.
> 
> All I know is, that those thing are evil.


hope your ok, keep getting stung and i see an epi pen on your harness.


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> How funny that you two should be talking about this. I read this this AM, then went out nad was attacked by Black Hornets again, these fkrs hate me. Was hit several times, this time. Its no good. Body swelled up, still is, hands, feet, lips and my junk. YES, I SAID MY JUNK! All jacked up. Guess when ya get hit by them, your immuneity to them wears off, or resitance? Was hit this spring, I think it was this spring,I dunno, kinda out of it, My sons where looking it up while trying to convince me to go to ER. Made my breathing hard and it felt like I had indigestion REAL FREAKIN BAD.
> 
> Was maxed out in the bucket, pruning a ash,over center and way out to the side, what a long trip back to the truck, dumped a Jameson pole with a brand new Fanno on the end, bent :mad2:. At first I didn't think I was stung but once, but then when I got to the ground, wife looks me over and starts counting them, 7 maybe 8, not sure if the last one is a sting or a not, feels like a sting, but no spot.
> 
> All I know is, that those thing are evil.



I took yesterday off because my arm was too swollen to climb. Today I hit another nest of yellow jackets and they got the other arm. From the symptoms you described, I would get a epi-pen and carry it in your truck. I got one after my last reaction. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## superjunior

Damn beans, you too zale.. that sucks! nothin worse then those things. We've been lucky so far, ran into a few nests but spotted them before they spotted us. Well in my case yesterday I just got flat out lucky I didn't get the s##t stung out of me hitting a nest with a stump grinder. One of my groundies got hit by a bumble bee so far that's it. We're just waiting to see who it happens to first lol.. At least one of gets it bad every year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

They don't bother me!, I just roll up the window! LOL!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Called today to get a price to replace the chains, and pattles on my firewood conveyor. I almost fell of my chair. Gonna be $900 for all new chain and pattles. WTF. Guess i will be making the current ones work.


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> I took yesterday off because my arm was too swollen to climb. Today I hit another nest of yellow jackets and they got the other arm. From the symptoms you described, I would get a epi-pen and carry it in your truck. I got one after my last reaction. Better safe than sorry.



Keep epi-pens away from high heat - such as found in a glovebox / dash of a truck parked in the sun. If you are severely allergic to wasp stings, the epi is only gonna buy you time - say half an hour. Anti-histamines like Benadryl are good to carry in your first aid kit.
I remember a ground guy who was really allergic to wasps stepping directly on top of a ground nest. First time in my life I ever heard a grown man scream. I was up a tree, and couldn't figure out at first what was going on, cause he was frantically ripping his clothes off. My buddy zapped him with an epi, and poor bugger ended up going to the hospital later. He was messed up for a couple of days.


----------



## bootboy

I wont mess around with those little bastards. I always carry Benadryl and the heavy duty wasp and hornet spray to a job. I need to have my doc write me a scrip for an epi pen. Every time I get stung my reaction gets worse. One of these days it's gonna go full on if im not careful. I got nailed by a fire-ant in a tree a few weeks ago and my calf swelled badly enough that it hurt to walk for a few days. Nothing ruins your day like a swarm of yellow jackets in a stump or up in a tree. I'll have to invest in a flame thrower...


----------



## no tree to big

weird, we hit our first bee tree this year today. odd thing was it had two different bees in it bumble bees and wasps. the bumblers were in a small hollow not sure where the wasps were at but they was a buzzin around pretty good the one ground guy got hit on the nose and the guy up in the bucket got hit twice in the hand and once right under the eye. I knew I kept my double thick arborwear hoodie in the truck for a reason 

easy day today small ponderosa pine that was uprooting to start the day off, only about 50'. killed a 40" elm in a couple hours and finished off the day with the bee infested silver maple. log truck fell behind the last couple days, not even sure if he came out yesterday at all, but we had 4 pretty big elms all within a few houses of each other, did the 4 across 2 1/2 days between storm jobs. that sure left one hell of a log pile on that street and we have a 45"er to do on the same block tomorrow


----------



## treeman82

Man I guess everybody is getting stung today... saw a hornet's nest yesterday when I was doing a walkaround with the landscaper in charge of this project I am doing... kind of forgot about it, until this afternoon when I wasn't paying attention and got nailed in the shoulder because I shook the branch they were on with the throw line. Oh well, I got the last laugh at least when I went back tonight with a bottle of spray. 

Other than that I've been on this one job since Monday and it's been nothing but headaches. They have a roofer on site (for the last 10 months in fact) lazy POS. Since I've been there he's constantly critiquing my work in front of me or with the homeowner... the first two days weren't terrible, but yesterday morning it got bad (hence the reason why I forgot about the nest) and I walked off in order to cool down. When we went back today he was still at it with the HO instead of concentrating on his own affairs. I yelled down to him (with the HO standing right there) to MYOFB or I would come down, pack up and leave. The landscaper had to come back to the site (which I do feel kind of bad about) when we went out to lunch to deal with the HO and the POS. After that we got back to work and things went smoothly.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, think the epi pen is in my future for sure, this has been real bad fellas. I feel like complete crap, joints keep locking up, arm is still swollen, and hurts to the touch, but the boys down under are back to normal, thank god! It hurts to walk as my feet swelled up real bad, so I am canceling today, staying in. Was going to grind a big aas stump and do all the cleanup this am, not going to happen. I probably should have gone to the ER. Have been in and out of sleep since it happened, so now I have been up since 2am.
The hornets that hit me where black and white.......big,...........aasholes. I feel like going over there and doing something to them, but karma tells me that would be a bad idea. 

Sorry to hear u guys got it too, freakin sucks, when a insect can ruin your day.........week.

Deleted that thread Jeff! Who, what when where?


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, think the epi pen is in my future for sure, this has been real bad fellas. I feel like complete crap, joints keep locking up, arm is still swollen, and hurts to the touch, but the boys down under are back to normal, thank god! It hurts to walk as my feet swelled up real bad, so I am canceling today, staying in. Was going to grind a big aas stump and do all the cleanup this am, not going to happen. I probably should have gone to the ER. Have been in and out of sleep since it happened, so now I have been up since 2am.
> The hornets that hit me where black and white.......big,...........aasholes. I feel like going over there and doing something to them, but karma tells me that would be a bad idea.
> 
> Sorry to hear u guys got it too, freakin sucks, when a insect can ruin your day.........week.
> 
> Deleted that thread Jeff! Who, what when where?



I will PM you,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I am pissed that the "I am pissed " thread was deleted , it had real potential I dunno even know why the viking was pissed but he motivated me to become irrate I just needed a avenue to focus it on maybe i will drive out to state college and tear down a statue with my dump truck . Man I am livid again :angry2:


----------



## Youngbuck20

Went out on a spraying rampage this morning actually. Loved watching those little black.....falling to the ground.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Working on preping my grinders frame and smaller parts for paint. What fun. I really need a bigger air compressor. This 60 gal singlestage compressor just don't meet my needs anymore. Talked to the snapon guy. He said $35 a week would work for this real nice compressor. I am so tempted. Anyone want to buy a 60 gal compressor?


----------



## ropensaddle

Why the hate, I got stung two occasions this summer by yellow jackets. I just can't blame them, I kinda admire them. I mean they really try to keep private but we have to go mess up their space so what would you do if a giant stepped on your home? Btw here its illegal to kill out a bee tree they are so important to all that grows


----------



## treeclimber101

I did 10 days of work without a single check , scary as hell to keep spending and spending , got my 1st storm check today ironically from a job that we did last SAT. , fuel may be the biggest expense, you never realize the cost until you don't have the money to pay for it ... I am thankful for this July storm no doubt about it but the thought of being screwed after working for 3 days in 100+ heat just makes me kinda ill ..


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, think the epi pen is in my future for sure, this has been real bad fellas. I feel like complete crap, joints keep locking up, arm is still swollen, and hurts to the touch, but the boys down under are back to normal, thank god! It hurts to walk as my feet swelled up real bad, so I am canceling today, staying in. Was going to grind a big aas stump and do all the cleanup this am, not going to happen. I probably should have gone to the ER. Have been in and out of sleep since it happened, so now I have been up since 2am.
> The hornets that hit me where black and white.......big,...........aasholes. I feel like going over there and doing something to them, but karma tells me that would be a bad idea.
> 
> Sorry to hear u guys got it too, freakin sucks, when a insect can ruin your day.........week.
> 
> Deleted that thread Jeff! Who, what when where?



Are the black and whites bees or hornets because they hit me once in the spring and it felt like I got 30 birthday punches from MIKE TYSON , I haven't seen any major nests other then those little bastards that live in the dirt man I was cutting my lawn the other week and got hit like 4 times , didn't hurt much but I doused the ground in gas and lit em up


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Are the black and whites bees or hornets because they hit me once in the spring and it felt like I got 30 birthday punches from MIKE TYSON , I haven't seen any major nests other then those little bastards that live in the dirt man I was cutting my lawn the other week and got hit like 4 times , didn't hurt much but I doused the ground in gas and lit em up



They just wanna bee friends sheesh


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> They just wanna bee friends sheesh



Me too!


----------



## Toddppm

First storm tree we did a couple months ago had honey bees in it, was only a small nest though they must have just started building it. Same house was also the second storm job and 1 of the guys got hit by yellow jackets in the ivy. While I was chipping the brush there looked up and saw a nice sized Bald faced hornet nest about basketball size right over where I was chipping. Suprised they didn't attack, made a mental note on that one as we'll prolly be back to take more trees out later.

Backed up with work now, feels good. Picked up a job 1rst thing this morning thats going to take about 6 days or so, can't wait. People are actually saying they undestand they'll have to wait and are ok with it :msp_w00t: What am I in lala land or something?


----------



## Zale

Didn't get stung today but every time a twig or fly brushed up against me I was looking around crazy to see if I hit another nest. I think its going to take a little time for the nerves to settle down.


----------



## treeman82

More trouble today. Got back to that job a little late today. Met up with my buddy who was hauling out another load of logs from the job... these morons came up to him and started giving him flack. Then they came up to me a little later... giving me more crap. Took me about an hour to get all cleaned up and loaded... the 3 morons just sat there and watched us work... figure they would have SOMETHING better to do than just watch me... like maybe finish the roof that they have been working on for the last 10 months? I was gonna go back tomorrow and tear up some of their gear / tools... but the guy who got me the job told me I can't touch them until they finish the project. I can wait.


----------



## Toddppm

Zale said:


> Didn't get stung today but every time a twig or fly brushed up against me I was looking around crazy to see if I hit another nest. I think its going to take a little time for the nerves to settle down.



Yeah, bought a case of bee spray yesterday to restock the trucks and house. Guys used up 1 can this morning already, right where they had to dump a load of chips another yellow jacket nest. The guy that found it got hit 3 times before he could get away.....


----------



## bootboy

Bald faced hornets (the black and white) are not true hornets, but a large member of the yellow jacket genus (Dolichovespula) of the wasp family (vespinae). This genus includes the small paper nest building yellow jackets, the big yellow jackets that build in tree stumps and wood piles, and the bald faced hornet. All close relatives. The bald faced are said to be the most aggressive and will attack with the least provocation.


----------



## Treepedo

Just got back from a barter. 5 days at a client/friends cottage on the Lake for total about 8 hours of work 6 climbing 2 on the ground.
The whole family pitched in for the chip up and clean up.
my 3 kids felt good about earning there stay.
Perfect type of vacation for me cause it seems to take me a few days before I can enjoy and realize it is ok to take a break. go go go and stop is a tuff transition for me. 
Also made back to the lil cabin(less than 500sq ft)
in the woods where all three of my kids where concieved on the way back to the Bridge. 
Very cool week!:msp_smile:


----------



## ropensaddle

bootboy said:


> Bald faced hornets (the black and white) are not true hornets, but a large member of the yellow jacket genus (Dolichovespula) of the wasp family (vespinae). This genus includes the small paper nest building yellow jackets, the big yellow jackets that build in tree stumps and wood piles, and the bald faced hornet. All close relatives. The bald faced are said to be the most aggressive and will attack with the least provocation.



Well that may bee but in my experience they have not bothered me unless I them. To me the most aggressive in wasp family is red wasps and especially so when it gets real hot. I wander though the Africanized honey bee is probably the most aggressive I've heard of. Anyway dark colors not helpful in the bee woods


----------



## mattfr12

Some updates on bandits training and the new chipper.


----------



## derwoodii

Today well I got covered with a stench most foul. Just had ma shower fresh clothes after the day. A Lassie who rents my paddock yard needed help washing her horse, sure a hose to be got. Well i gets a old hose from stock plug in turn it on and get splashed covered with a black foul smelling putrid goo face head all over. I try to clean myself nay good its all over I,ve just reshowerd changed clothes and can still smell it wafting from my skin pours. :msp_sad:


----------



## formationrx

*...*

best thing i have found for treating any kind of sting is local wildflower honey...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Some updates on bandits training and the new chipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is that the chipper you came out this way to pickup?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Zale said:


> Didn't get stung today but every time a twig or fly brushed up against me I was looking around crazy to see if I hit another nest. I think its going to take a little time for the nerves to settle down.




Every time a fly buzzes by, I dive for cover, a little skittish right now, LOL


----------



## sgreanbeans

bootboy said:


> Bald faced hornets (the black and white) are not true hornets, but a large member of the yellow jacket genus (Dolichovespula) of the wasp family (vespinae). This genus includes the small paper nest building yellow jackets, the big yellow jackets that build in tree stumps and wood piles, and the bald faced hornet. All close relatives. The bald faced are said to be the most aggressive and will attack with the least provocation.



Now I know the name! Bald faced but holes.

Didn't do jack yesterday, felt like poop all day, did maintenance me saws do. New KN type filter for the 650, runs better. Still think Stihl's air filter set up sucks, no matter how tight I get that thing, I still get real small particulates built up around the carb, on the inside of the filter. Almost put my 200T back on the truck, then backed out, have 2 192t's on there. Stupid, I know. Just got it running good again, now I am afraid to break it.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some updates on bandits training and the new chipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is that the chipper you came out this way to pickup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came out that way to check out a woodsman. The morbark came from bandit of Ohio. I couldn't do the woodman the no dealer support made me Leary. You can put about the Same Hp in the morbark.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

Gee matt, that is a real nice chipper and coon you have yourself there!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> Some updates on bandits training and the new chipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit is getting big, I bet soon he will be setting 3/4 bull lines up 100+ ft....lol
> 
> Matt, nice chipper, looks to be in good condish..


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some updates on bandits training and the new chipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit is getting big, I bet soon he will be setting 3/4 bull lines up 100+ ft....lol
> 
> Matt, nice chipper, looks to be in good condish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 woodsman!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Making burger's on the bbq, all my girl's should be home soon! Nice day! Three Dog Night in the background.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Making burger's on the bbq, all my girl's should be home soon! Nice day! Three Dog Night in the background.
> Jeff



Is that like Seals and Crofts (or whatever)??


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some updates on bandits training and the new chipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit is getting big, I bet soon he will be setting 3/4 bull lines up 100+ ft....lol
> 
> Matt, nice chipper, looks to be in good condish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700 hrs 2008 someone traded it in and took a beating. And Bandit is a beast now probably 10 pounds.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> woodsman44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 700 hrs 2008 someone traded it in and took a beating. And Bandit is a beast now probably 10 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> that chipper is sweet and how the hell do you get him down outta the tree does he know his name , cause if he does that #####in man for real .what's up with the yard though bro you skippin cuts looks a little dingy around there .
Click to expand...


----------



## ackeem1992

we trim 3 big black olive tree's at a private residents, the chipper broke down on us so we had to use machetes to finish cutting up the branches, it was a good day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ackeem1992 said:


> we trim 3 big black olive tree's at a private residents, the chipper broke down on us so we had to use machetes to finish cutting up the branches, it was a good day.



Funny.
Jeff :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treeclimber101

ackeem1992 said:


> we trim 3 big black olive tree's at a private residents, the chipper broke down on us so we had to use machetes to finish cutting up the branches, it was a good day.


I think I neg repped you earlier I think ! If I did it was a complete accident man and I owe a green pellet ... Maybe I didn't but after I did whatever the hell I did I sawyour rep disappear ! Good post man welcome to the site


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I think I neg repped you earlier I think ! If I did it was a complete accident man and I owe a green pellet ... Maybe I didn't but after I did whatever the hell I did I sawyour rep disappear ! Good post man welcome to the site



Funny,
Jeff, ( the bully)


----------



## ackeem1992

treeclimber101 said:


> I think I neg repped you earlier I think ! If I did it was a complete accident man and I owe a green pellet ... Maybe I didn't but after I did whatever the hell I did I sawyour rep disappear ! Good post man welcome to the site



happy to be here i feel at home


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that chipper is sweet and how the hell do you get him down outta the tree does he know his name , cause if he does that #####in man for real .what's up with the yard though bro you skippin cuts looks a little dingy around there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He usually just goes up and comes down when I call him. I sort of whistle and he comes to that. Ya I skip a lot of cuts I hate cutting grass. I have about two hours of weed whackin very stressful weed whackin I keep telling myself I can do it in shorts then get pissed at the third rock stickin in my leg, go in put pants on and end up covered in grass in the end.
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> treeclimber101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He usually just goes up and comes down when I call him. I sort of whistle and he comes to that. Ya I skip a lot of cuts I hate cutting grass. I have about two hours of weed whackin very stressful weed whackin I keep telling myself I can do it in shorts then get pissed at the third rock stickin in my leg, go in put pants on and end up covered in grass in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol dingy he don't know what dingy is; should see my weeds, btw my bush hog is down lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just got home an hour or so ago. Had a very nice, relaxing week with Laura. The smile on her face made everything leading up to the event worthwhile. 







Spent a few days at a cottage on Seneca Lake. Wineries, jet skiing, kayaking, etc. Basically, we got #### faced on cheap booze and hung out in the water for 4 days straight. lol






Went up to the thousand islands for a few more days after that. That was nice too, but now I'm broke and more than ready to get back at it. lol Got some real sweet jobs lined up so should be some nice paydays coming in the next few weeks. Time to start storing up for the winter.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Gotta share my favorite pic though. 10:30 AM on Sunday. We got a cab to the hotel somewhere around 4:00 in the morning. All we had was this bottle of whiskey. She even forgot her shoes. ####in perfect! lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Congrats blakes. I am getting married in 3 weeks myself. I hope she dont lose her shoes too.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Some updates on bandits training and the new chipper.


Nice chipper Matt, the guy I bought my grinder from had the exact machine for sale in Feb.Looks like it. Did you get in in PA froma guy named John? Wheres little Bandits PPE? lol!


----------



## Grace Tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Just got home an hour or so ago. Had a very nice, relaxing week with Laura. The smile on her face made everything leading up to the event worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a few days at a cottage on Seneca Lake. Wineries, jet skiing, kayaking, etc. Basically, we got #### faced on cheap booze and hung out in the water for 4 days straight. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went up to the thousand islands for a few more days after that. That was nice too, but now I'm broke and more than ready to get back at it. lol Got some real sweet jobs lined up so should be some nice paydays coming in the next few weeks. Time to start storing up for the winter.


What a beautiful woman. You're a lucky guy. I used to pick up loads of salt at a salt mine in Watkins Glen at the south end of Seneca lake. The truck holding area looked out north onto the lake. Sure is pretty county.
Phil


----------



## Toddppm

Congratulations! Woman looks happy:msp_razz:

Yup, awesome area. We used to go to 1000 islands every summer when I was little. Actually have a customer here that owned their own island there!


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Nice chipper Matt, the guy I bought my grinder from had the exact machine for sale in Feb.Looks like it. Did you get in in PA froma guy named John? Wheres little Bandits PPE? lol!



Actually out of Ohio from a bandit dealer. Never thought I would run across it. I called up and that was the first thing they showed me when looking for an 1890.


----------



## sgreanbeans

CONGRATS Blakey, those reception pics are EPIC! Love the one with you and ur boy on the dance floor, getten down, lol. Classic! All the best to ya man!

Woke up late? Grinding stumps as the golf course, gunna suck dodging little white bombs. Not to mention that they said today's high will be.........stupid hot, GEEreaaaaaat. Here cometh the soaketh


----------



## Youngbuck20

sgreanbeans said:


> Woke up late? Grinding stumps as the golf course, gunna suck dodging little white bombs. Not to mention that they said today's high will be.........stupid hot, GEEreaaaaaat. Here cometh the soaketh



Not sure where you are cause I'm on my phone but tomorrow is supposed to be a lot warmer than today. Sorta like hell. They are sayin 34-36 without humidity. Likely 42+ with humidity. So 105-110 I believe. Golf course doesn't have much shade, I suggest taking a dip in some of their water holes. Stay cool everyone. No good passin out in a tree. Cheers


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I am trying to pull the spanner nut off a leaky ram on my loader and no goooooo period , I mean I have never seen one this tight , and I spent 100 bucks on a good spanner wrench , so I am sweating down in the dungeon where the big vice is I mean its gotta be 110 easy, I hate Mondays so I think I am gonna split soon and hit the pool .


----------



## ropensaddle

Our normal summer seems to be everywhere this year, so; most now will understand why ole rope moves in turtle speed at times. The thing about serious heat, you must pace and you must take many breaks or you will fall out "no exceptions" I find staying hydrated and rinsing off with garden hose very helpful, just don't wait until your already in exhaustion to rinse the arms and head and take potassium pills or eat bananas because, heat cramps stink and happen at home  I wonder these wild temperature variations if passing through the galactic center of the milky way has more bearing than our hairspray, as; its the first time modern recording civilization has experienced this phenomenon and my guess is; at least weather should be effected hope that's all


----------



## Treepedo

Capn Jack Hammer was at it again today.
Took on 100 or so feet of fence removal with a privet hedge, dying cherry and
Colorado Spruce.
Interesting challenge once again.:bang:


----------



## Groundman One

Long, hot day, but the work wasn't nut busting. It was just... *hot*. 

Two takedowns, a balsam and a tamarack, medium-big, nothing special, and a whole lot of trimming. Lots and lots and lots of branches. Very nice customer, and he had a good quality hose gun, the "shower" setting was delightful.


----------



## treeman82

Dropped off black beauty at the body shop this morning to take care of a small problem. Got a haircut that was well overdue.. went in there, asked for a crew cut... guy goes over my head two or three times with the clippers, then again with the scissors. All said and done, looks good... head back out to the truck, look in the mirror and I see he missed 3 hairs right in front of my face.:rolleyes2: Besides that, got 3 saws all cleaned up nicey nice.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Actually out of Ohio from a bandit dealer. Never thought I would run across it. I called up and that was the first thing they showed me when looking for an 1890.



Ok, just everything looked the same (shape etc...) I know it wasn't too too far from you where I got my grinder. Let us know how she eats the wood!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I am trying to pull the spanner nut off a leaky ram on my loader and no goooooo period , I mean I have never seen one this tight , and I spent 100 bucks on a good spanner wrench , so I am sweating down in the dungeon where the big vice is I mean its gotta be 110 easy, I hate Mondays so I think I am gonna split soon and hit the pool .



Oh so you know how i felt last week gettin my stock teeth off my grinder eh? lol! :msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> Not sure where you are cause I'm on my phone but tomorrow is supposed to be a lot warmer than today. Sorta like hell. They are sayin 34-36 without humidity. Likely 42+ with humidity. So 105-110 I believe. Golf course doesn't have much shade, I suggest taking a dip in some of their water holes. Stay cool everyone. No good passin out in a tree. Cheers



I know! I have a few oaks to dead wood, minimal cleanup, on my lake so can take a plunge afterwards! Staying at our cottage all week, have some decent jobs to do while we are up. Work in morning, then have fun in the afternoon! :biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Broke down and ordered a new air compressor today.







Air Compressor, Stationary, 80 gallon, 7.0 HP, 175 max. PSI 
Air Delivery SCFM @ PSI 23.5 @ 175 
Amp Req. 40 @ 208/230V 
Auto Tank Drain Yes 
Pump Stages Dual 
Electrical Req. 208/230V, 1-phase 
Horsepower, HP 7 
Hour Meter Yes 
Mag Starter Yes


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Broke down and ordered a new air compressor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Compressor, Stationary, 80 gallon, 7.0 HP, 175 max. PSI
> Air Delivery SCFM @ PSI 23.5 @ 175
> Amp Req. 40 @ 208/230V
> Auto Tank Drain Yes
> Pump Stages Dual
> Electrical Req. 208/230V, 1-phase
> Horsepower, HP 7
> Hour Meter Yes
> Mag Starter Yes


Nice


----------



## epicklein22

mattfr12 said:


> woodsman44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 700 hrs 2008 someone traded it in and took a beating. And Bandit is a beast now probably 10 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered parts from that dealer for my 250xp; seem like good people to deal with. Hurricanes are the workhorses of this industry. Does it have a big motor? I'd like to try a newer one like that with a big motor. We have an older 2400xl hurricane, basically the same design, but it only has 188 horse. Down pressure could be better too.
Click to expand...


----------



## derwoodii

Climbed on another man rig today, yer i know don't do what derwood does or obey galactic space federation tree code rule #fool+1. but I had to try it twas most unusual for an old school same rope prusik & bowline simple saddle climba as me. He had a saddle with leg and waist belts fitted with snap seat belt type connectors, yeah no foolies mechanical bits where you'd reckon a buckle & webb would be the way. A nice waist slippin main eye, i liked that. The rope rig twas a VT that I dunno was odd for me or I didn't listen right, I had to pull / thrust by few lengths of rope and then pull slide though the VT hitch them same lengths after that ?? yeah really double the effort and time. oh yeah his flip line was on his left side even though he's right handed. Anyhoo much effort got to where I wanted and it slid back down just nice but my old rig seems way easier and secure. So the hole to be checked up top was just cockatoo work chewin out the bark n wood making a nest right above a billy lids playground.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had the best stump grinding moment of my life, lol. We had a big red oak stump, BIG. I rented a 252 and it had new teeth on it. Started grinding and this little monster was flying thru the wood, fort for me, the tree had a bit of rot in the center. I figured a couple hours, 45 min! Sweet! Ground till noon, ran from the heat.
Today we are pruning a bunch of smaller stuff at a builders house, next to a creek and a large tree line, I am hoping for massive shade.
Plan is to break when it gets to bad out, then comeback after 6 and finish, even if it is dark we will be there, cleaning up. Man this stuff needs to let up, killing me out there, cannot wait for SoCal. Tic Toc.


----------



## TreeAce

View attachment 245356
View attachment 245357

A nice job for this lift. I have the lift for the week.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Had the best stump grinding moment of my life, lol. We had a big red oak stump, BIG. I rented a 252 and it had new teeth on it. Started grinding and this little monster was flying thru the wood, fort for me, the tree had a bit of rot in the center. I figured a couple hours, 45 min! Sweet! Ground till noon, ran from the heat.
> Today we are pruning a bunch of smaller stuff at a builders house, next to a creek and a large tree line, I am hoping for massive shade.
> Plan is to break when it gets to bad out, then comeback after 6 and finish, even if it is dark we will be there, cleaning up. Man this stuff needs to let up, killing me out there, cannot wait for SoCal. Tic Toc.



Lmao I so remember when 45 mins made me happy for a big stump lol now I'm upset if over 5 mins :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Oh so you know how i felt last week gettin my stock teeth off my grinder eh? lol! :msp_tongue:


Haaaaaaaaaaa, I so knew that prolly twisted ya when I said that sorry man I am just glad that I wasn't doing it cause it sucks flat out , I paid for yesterday though baking in the back room running the torch and basically beating that spanner wrench til It bent to finally get it to break loose which took me a few hours for one nut . Then to pull it all apart to see that all that was the matter was a pine needle had somehow got between the wiper and the rod prolly would a cleard itself up in anothjer hour or so ... I was truly only ####ing with ya


----------



## ChainFinn

I didnt do much if you dont count in, scoring a 272xp wreck for 30 euros. Only thing it misses, is the top cover, and the p&c are scorched, but who knows if i can make it run again.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaa, I so knew that prolly twisted ya when I said that sorry man I am just glad that I wasn't doing it cause it sucks flat out , I paid for yesterday though baking in the back room running the torch and basically beating that spanner wrench til It bent to finally get it to break loose which took me a few hours for one nut . Then to pull it all apart to see that all that was the matter was a pine needle had somehow got between the wiper and the rod prolly would a cleard itself up in anothjer hour or so ... I was truly only ####ing with ya



Har har har don't ya know you don't fix it till it's broke oke:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Har har har don't ya know you don't fix it till it's broke oke:



LOL it was leaking like a siv


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL it was leaking like a siv



Haha I know m8 just took opportunity to be funny 

Well I wish my stuff was that simple though lol


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Haha I know m8 just took opportunity to be funny
> 
> Well I wish my stuff was that simple though lol


Who woulda thunk it a damn pine needle , but its ok because the inner seal was dry and cracked anyway it was just a matter of time for it to blow for real and the outter seal was pretty bad to , its not that any of the parts are high dollar its just a messy job , never ceases to ruin a boot with hydro fluid or get a shot on the clothes , its a occasional use machine so when I have the time to fick er up I will repack the cylinder and throw her back together


----------



## millbilly

*finally did it*

Yep finally broke down and bought a cant hook! I've been going to buy one for 30 years. The one I had, grew legs and walked, or played hide and seek and won. I can't believe I went all that time fighting big rounds of wood.

The darn thing was $120 plus tax, way over priced.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just dropped off my bucket truck at the mechanics shop. Heard a sqeeking noise. Needs a wheel bearing, drive shaft yoke bearing. Luckly I can get it inspected while I am here. Made a few dollars today, guess I know where that money is going.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just dropped off my bucket truck at the mechanics shop. Heard a sqeeking noise. Needs a wheel bearing, drive shaft yoke bearing. Luckly I can get it inspected while I am here. Made a few dollars today, guess I know where that money is going.



True Dat its a vicious cycle you work hard to buy more , to fix more then you work harder .......:bang:


----------



## leadarrows

I had a tough day...stirred my dads pool water all day. It's rough duty but someone had too do it.


----------



## Youngbuck20

deevo said:


> I know! I have a few oaks to dead wood, minimal cleanup, on my lake so can take a plunge afterwards! Staying at our cottage all week, have some decent jobs to do while we are up. Work in morning, then have fun in the afternoon! :biggrin:



That's the way to do it man!


----------



## TreeAce

This elm today was bigger than the earlier pics would seem. I guess they always are. Anyway, I wanted to show these pictures of my green horn shoes stuck under a round. When we rolled a section of the log over a piece closer to the stump was actually cut through. I was on the opposite end. When the piece rolled, the other piece stayed n green guy just stepped right in front of it. Granted he was giving the log that last little push but damn he just doesn't have the experience to know that the other piece staying put now is a hazard. I shoulda known or at least warned him it could happen. I was on the other end because that was where the cant hook was best placed. Those shoes do have steel toes so I told him he could wear them. Maybe it was a good thing his feet came out? It coulda easily broke his leg. When I saw it coming I was able to slow it down alittle but there was no stopping it. I think we both got lucky.


----------



## Seemlessstate

*made a friction lowering device*






after I got finished, I realized that I put the top Pin on the wrong side, so I ground off some paint on the other side, and welded another pin on, so now it has two pins on each side. 

pretty proud of it. I haven't tried it yet, but I have a willow removal in a few days that I can get some testing time on it. It wont need to be rigged out, but Ill lower a few limbs down to make sure it works well.


----------



## Grace Tree

Phone call from Service Magic
Service Magic: Hello, we're looking for a tree service in your town....
Me: Stop-not interested.
Service Magic: Why not?
Me: I have enough work and I've not heard good things about you.
Service Magic: What have you heard?
Me: I've heard that you're not worth talking to.
Service Magic: (angry) We'll I've heard that you're not worth talking to either.

I should have asked him that if he really heard I wasn't worth talking to, why was he calling me.
Maybe he had some free time today.
Phil


----------



## treeman82

Got a call yesterday from some SEO company... told them where to stick it. Then I got a call today from the local chamber of commerce looking to get me to join... but they want to schedule an appointment. Told them ok, I'll make it this afternoon at 3:30... well I was conveniently pre-occupied at that time. Just don't care for their tactics.


----------



## dbl612

Seemlessstate said:


> after I got finished, I realized that I put the top Pin on the wrong side, so I ground off some paint on the other side, and welded another pin on, so now it has two pins on each side.
> 
> pretty proud of it. I haven't tried it yet, but I have a willow removal in a few days that I can get some testing time on it. It wont need to be rigged out, but Ill lower a few limbs down to make sure it works well.



not an expert on lowering devices by any means, but get out your file and remove all those chiggers and burrs from the welding, they will tear your rope up quickly! good luck and happy desents.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Seemlessstate said:


> after I got finished, I realized that I put the top Pin on the wrong side, so I ground off some paint on the other side, and welded another pin on, so now it has two pins on each side.
> 
> pretty proud of it. I haven't tried it yet, but I have a willow removal in a few days that I can get some testing time on it. It wont need to be rigged out, but Ill lower a few limbs down to make sure it works well.



Looks good, except you should grind off all that welding splater, and add some more weld around the oval ring. If you leave that welding splater, it may cut the rope or wear it out really quickly.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seemlessstate said:


> after I got finished, I realized that I put the top Pin on the wrong side, so I ground off some paint on the other side, and welded another pin on, so now it has two pins on each side.
> 
> pretty proud of it. I haven't tried it yet, but I have a willow removal in a few days that I can get some testing time on it. It wont need to be rigged out, but Ill lower a few limbs down to make sure it works well.



Honestly, (oh oh), Why not just buy one? 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Honestly, (oh oh), Why not just buy one?
> Jeff



I can fabricate just about anything, but i cant make a porta wrap for what they want to buy one.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> I can fabricate just about anything, but i cant make a porta wrap for what they want to buy one.



Really? Wow, what is your worth? Not to be a bully, but it pay's for itself before lunch.
When something goes wrong with your's, who they gonna call?
Not knocking your talent, just saying be safe and CYA.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## Seemlessstate

jefflovstrom said:


> Honestly, (oh oh), Why not just buy one?
> Jeff



cause Im slightly broke, and had some scrap metal and a free afternoon. 

$120 online, whereas this cost me nothing. 

i guess Ill file some more tomorrow.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Oh Lord....
Bright red?
Good luck with that...

I find the roar of the chipper as it gets rid of large diameter Spruce logs quite therapuetic despite the heat. it helps to eliminate the stress of dealing with clueless people much like handfiling the cutters and taking down my rakers alittle extra to get bigger chips. How I love to see those big chips fly out of the cut!


----------



## no tree to big

dear International why O why would you ever put 210 hp in a CDL truck? those things should have a mandatory recall issued by the DOT! 
did a nice spread out 49" american elm today only 100 degrees today cant say I really enjoyed that.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Seemlessstate said:


> cause Im slightly broke, and had some scrap metal and a free afternoon.
> 
> $120 online, whereas this cost me nothing.
> 
> i guess Ill file some more tomorrow.



Look at how you welded the pin on and how a p.o.w from a sherill is attached. Typically the porata is the weakest link in the sytem when it comes to rigging, with a WLL of 2,000 pnds. Not something to phuck around with. I'd spend the money its worth the peace of mind.


----------



## ropensaddle

Slvrmple72 said:


> Oh Lord....
> Bright red?
> Good luck with that...
> 
> I find the roar of the chipper as it gets rid of large diameter Spruce logs quite therapuetic despite the heat. it helps to eliminate the stress of dealing with clueless people much like handfiling the cutters and taking down my rakers alittle extra to get bigger chips. How I love to see those big chips fly out of the cut!



Haha well then lets get the partay started :hmm3grin2orange:


View attachment 245389


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> dear International why O why would you ever put 210 hp in a CDL truck? those things should have a mandatory recall issued by the DOT!
> did a nice spread out 49" american elm today only 100 degrees today cant say I really enjoyed that.



I have one and it is ridiculous. One of the reasons we don't chip into our forestry body bucket. Thing goes like 10-15mph loaded with a 210hp cat. Go to 300 on a single and they turn into a rocket ship. With the bucket you are constantly shifting with the crane maybe up and down one gear or I just flip the high and low button.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> I have one and it is ridiculous. One of the reasons we don't chip into our forestry body bucket. Thing goes like 10-15mph loaded with a 210hp cat. Go to 300 on a single and they turn into a rocket ship. With the bucket you are constantly shifting with the crane maybe up and down one gear or I just flip the high and low button.



First time on here in awhile been busy working (and fishing…). Do you have any pictures of your crane? We are thinking about another one and haven’t been able to find any info on your big Kboom. Want to make sure we consider everything. Hope all is well, great parade shots


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> First time on here in awhile been busy working (and fishing). Do you have any pictures of your crane? We are thinking about another one and havent been able to find any info on your big Kboom. Want to make sure we consider everything. Hope all is well, great parade shots



What size stick crane are you trying to replicate? 60t the cost will probably be more than just buying a grove. If I was an employee ran company I would be doing what you guys are doing. I can't say I would ever let anybody run the kboom there's a greater margin for error. A stick crane in your case is probably gonna be a lot more durable. But that's just my opinion. In my case I still do 90% of the cutting so I'm operating my equipment and taking a great deal of care on maintenance and not dinging it up. The advantages for me are worth the added cost, in your case you have operators and already have the kinks worked out. A kboom is gonna be like starting over with your crew and picking.

Everyone that I know that runs a kboom owns it also.

What's a 60t cost these days? they are at a little over 1.5 for a bigger model than mike poors. Effer has it up on there website. 

My cranes are comparable to the big three look at all of them they almost produce the same thing. The biggest advantage I guess is the short wheel base. Gets in some pretty tight spots, but if your trying to beat a 60t it's gonna be hard. If mike poors isn't gonna cut it for you mine isnt gonna be able to make the cut either.


----------



## Zale

Seemlessstate said:


> after I got finished, I realized that I put the top Pin on the wrong side, so I ground off some paint on the other side, and welded another pin on, so now it has two pins on each side.
> 
> pretty proud of it. I haven't tried it yet, but I have a willow removal in a few days that I can get some testing time on it. It wont need to be rigged out, but Ill lower a few limbs down to make sure it works well.



x3 on smoothing the welds out. Also, don't paint the device. The friction of the rope will heat the paint up and cause the rope to stick when you are trying to lower.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went from sun up to sun down, literally, 630am to 10pm. Stopped for dinner and let the heat start breaking. Freakin wooped. I think I cycled about 10 gallons of water and Gatorade yesterday. Came home and made some gourmet pasta, Chef Boyardee.


----------



## sgreanbeans

MAAAAAN, IT IS FAREAKIN HOT. This is the hottest I have ever felt. Somolia, 29 stumps, Okinawa, Vegas and Yuma, plus the Inland Empire in So cal, Brea and that smelly cow town out there,have spent time at all those places and I could acclimate to it. Not this, everyday is worse than the one before. Going broke trying to keep the garden going. Going broker by not working full days!

We went out this am to shape some big shrubs, had to work off a deck, as soon as you walked up on it, it felt like a sauna, for real. Had to have one of the boys blast me with the blower so I could see, other wise, it was a constant stream of sweat in them. 

I did breakdown and buy this today.
STIHL HL-KM 135° Adjustable Hedge Trimmer | STIHL USA

Sho nough, slide right on my pole saw, was nice having not to stress about tall shrubs. Heavy tho, NOW I wish I hadn't thrown away that shoulder strap! Haven't done much shrub work lately. I have been turning them away as I don't wanna fall off a ladder with a hedge trimmer and have it on you tube. Thought long and hard about tying it to a rope and swinging it above my head to trim them, but decided I didn't want to use the rope.

Lunatic Cuts His Hedge With A Chainsaw On A Rope - YouTube


----------



## millbilly

Lunatic Cuts His Hedge With A Chainsaw On A Rope - YouTube[/QUOTE]


still laughing thats is crazy!


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> MAAAAAN, IT IS FAREAKIN HOT. This is the hottest I have ever felt. Somolia, 29 stumps, Okinawa, Vegas and Yuma, plus the Inland Empire in So cal, Brea and that smelly cow town out there,have spent time at all those places and I could acclimate to it. Not this, everyday is worse than the one before. Going broke trying to keep the garden going. Going broker by not working full days!
> 
> We went out this am to shape some big shrubs, had to work off a deck, as soon as you walked up on it, it felt like a sauna, for real. Had to have one of the boys blast me with the blower so I could see, other wise, it was a constant stream of sweat in them. L
> 
> I did breakdown and buy this today.
> STIHL HL-KM 135° Adjustable Hedge Trimmer | STIHL USA
> 
> Sho nough, slide right on my pole saw, was nice having not to stress about tall shrubs. Heavy tho, NOW I wish I hadn't thrown away that shoulder strap! Haven't done much shrub work lately. I have been turning them away as I don't wanna fall off a ladder with a hedge trimmer and have it on you tube. Thought long and hard about tying it to a rope and swinging it above my head to trim them, but decided I didn't want to use the rope.
> 
> Lunatic Cuts His Hedge With A Chainsaw On A Rope - YouTube


I've been thinking of getting one of those. Normally I hate hedge jobs because they're hedge jobs and they suck but I keep falling into them. The one I did today I literally spent 45 minutes with the guy telling him I don't really do that type of work and when I do I charge a lot more than the local scraper. He still called back and hired me. Whatever, money is money.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> MAAAAAN, IT IS FAREAKIN HOT. This is the hottest I have ever felt. Somolia, 29 stumps, Okinawa, Vegas and Yuma, plus the Inland Empire in So cal, Brea and that smelly cow town out there,have spent time at all those places and I could acclimate to it. Not this, everyday is worse than the one before. Going broke trying to keep the garden going. Going broker by not working full days!
> 
> We went out this am to shape some big shrubs, had to work off a deck, as soon as you walked up on it, it felt like a sauna, for real. Had to have one of the boys blast me with the blower so I could see, other wise, it was a constant stream of sweat in them.
> 
> I did breakdown and buy this today.
> STIHL HL-KM 135° Adjustable Hedge Trimmer | STIHL USA
> 
> Sho nough, slide right on my pole saw, was nice having not to stress about tall shrubs. Heavy tho, NOW I wish I hadn't thrown away that shoulder strap! Haven't done much shrub work lately. I have been turning them away as I don't wanna fall off a ladder with a hedge trimmer and have it on you tube. Thought long and hard about tying it to a rope and swinging it above my head to trim them, but decided I didn't want to use the rope.
> 
> Lunatic Cuts His Hedge With A Chainsaw On A Rope - YouTube




Lol yeah I got angled head too, so pard; just pace yourself. I have spent many summers here in Arkanafrica, just gotta put it in turtle speed but it's a miserable deal. Stay safe and don't worry if your pouring sweat, that is a good thing but if you stop, thats worry time!


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

Good job, but we charged by the hour instead of a contract price. I hate hourly rates. :msp_mad:

Two take downs; a decent sized maple and a medium white birch, and a bunch of branches off some big white nice pines around the guy's pool.

Really nice breeze all day, first job in weeks where I wasn't pouring water over my head every half-hour to stop from having a heat freak out.

It's only 21 celsius right now, that's like 70 to y'all folks. Unreal!  _"Thank you, God!"_


----------



## Groundman One

Zale said:


> x3 on smoothing the welds out. Also, don't paint the device. The friction of the rope will heat the paint up and cause the rope to stick when you are trying to lower.



I was wondering about that a few weeks ago because I have some bare spots on my Porta-Wrap. 

Should I leave it bare or use a special paint or something?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Groundman One said:


> I was wondering about that a few weeks ago because I have some bare spots on my Porta-Wrap.
> 
> Should I leave it bare or use a special paint or something?



Not to be a bully, but that looks abused. What caused that?
Jeff


----------



## Groundman One

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully, but that looks abused. What caused that?
> Jeff



Life. 

Sometimes this thing is in it's own little bag in my tool bag, and sometimes it's loose in my tool bag clanking against my Big Dan and whatever else is in there, in either case it in ends up in my big Husquvarna bag, which tends to get thrown, kicked, and stomped without mercy, either by myself or whoever thinks it's in their way at the time.

The only thing the guys in our company treat gently are women. Everything else gets a beating.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully, but that looks abused. What caused that?
> Jeff



looks like it was anodized or powder coated and rope wore into it and also polished up the edges of the welds. maybe?


----------



## Groundman One

dbl612 said:


> looks like it was anodized or powder coated and rope wore into it and also polished up the edges of the welds. maybe?



That's exactly what happened.

I thought Jeff was talking about the dents and scratches.


----------



## H 2 H

Nothing but ....

I went and got new fuel for my saws and retune all four work saws


----------



## jefflovstrom

Groundman One said:


> That's exactly what happened.
> 
> I thought Jeff was talking about the dents and scratches.



Nah, I saw in the pic two shiny spots that looked like it got nicked or hit, or something. The two shiny spots seem like an unlikely place to be affected . Could be it rattled around like you said. 
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## Rakoprtr

I usually don't post here but I thought everyone should see this I run a lawncare and landscape company and this is what happens today I got an interesting call today tho from a 1 888 number which I usually don't answer but I did lady said she worked for a bank was lookin for a company to take care of foreclosed property's regular service and each service would pay between 200-600 and had a bunch pf propertys in my area bla bla bla but she needed me to send her 99 dollars for a background check so I syarted researching it before I sent her money turns out it was a scam I never sent her money so all is good for me at least but heads up to all u business owners out there be careful. Sorry to interrupt ur thread I shall leave y'all alone now have a good day


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> MAAAAAN, IT IS FAREAKIN HOT. This is the hottest I have ever felt. Somolia, 29 stumps, Okinawa, Vegas and Yuma, plus the Inland Empire in So cal, Brea and that smelly cow town out there,have spent time at all those places and I could acclimate to it. Not this, everyday is worse than the one before. Going broke trying to keep the garden going. Going broker by not working full days!
> 
> We went out this am to shape some big shrubs, had to work off a deck, as soon as you walked up on it, it felt like a sauna, for real. Had to have one of the boys blast me with the blower so I could see, other wise, it was a constant stream of sweat in them.
> 
> I did breakdown and buy this today.
> STIHL HL-KM 135° Adjustable Hedge Trimmer | STIHL USA
> 
> Sho nough, slide right on my pole saw, was nice having not to stress about tall shrubs. Heavy tho, NOW I wish I hadn't thrown away that shoulder strap! Haven't done much shrub work lately. I have been turning them away as I don't wanna fall off a ladder with a hedge trimmer and have it on you tube. Thought long and hard about tying it to a rope and swinging it above my head to trim them, but decided I didn't want to use the rope.
> 
> Lunatic Cuts His Hedge With A Chainsaw On A Rope - YouTube



I got a couple of those angle sickle bars. I use them on alot of things from trimming hedges to clearing lots that have saplings in them. They cut grass really good too, but if you get them in the dirt you gotta sharpen them again.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully, but that looks abused. What caused that?
> Jeff



Looks like the guy has a got a big rope and lets it run!


----------



## Groundman One

treemandan said:


> Looks like the guy has a got a big rope and lets it run!



160' of 5/8 "house rope" from our gear store, and most of the time the stuff comes down slow to very slow, and my climber tends to cut large pieces. But there are a few quicks drops at times, that's for sure.

Not sure how many times we've used the Porta (we call it "La Friction"), maybe a 100 to 150 individual lowerings since I got it, so I would imagine the thing is going to show some wear after a while.

Any thoughts on re-doing the paint job?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Groundman One said:


> Any thoughts on re-doing the paint job?



I would just let if be, its not a fashion show.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my new compressor today. What a ordeal. It was to tall for my second story door on the garage when i lifted it up with the skid loader. I had to sit it lower then the bottom of the door, then tip it and drag it in. What fun. I finally got it all hooked up and what a difference. I can run my sand blast cabinet constintly without losing air pressure. It kicks on, and refills in like 1-2 mins, and then takes about 4-5 mins before it kicks back on while sandblasting.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my new compressor today. What a ordeal. It was to tall for my second story door on the garage when i lifted it up with the skid loader. I had to sit it lower then the bottom of the door, then tip it and drag it in. What fun. I finally got it all hooked up and what a difference. I can run my sand blast cabinet constintly without losing air pressure. It kicks on, and refills in like 1-2 mins, and then takes about 4-5 mins before it kicks back on while sandblasting.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



Whoo whoo! Glad to hear it! Now you are gonna compress a lot of air!!!!!!!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Whoo whoo! Glad to hear it! Now you are gonna compress a lot of air!!!!!!!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



What instead of just decharging it?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going nuts trying to decide on whether to go out or hide from the heat. I hate this, have tons off work, but man I cant hardly deal with it.

Gotta laugh for ya, the one guy who was trying to pass himself off as me is now willing to trade whatever for work. Put a add on craigslist for it, there is another one doing it as well. Times must be tough! Copper buds told me that one of them is under investigation for dealing drugs, using the tree business as a front, wouldn't surprise me, had a ex-employee go over there and actually seen the guy smoking crack, my ex-guy told them, and just thought this was funny coming from a bare knuckle brawler "that is not condusive (sp?) to my well being, so I will pass"

I am going to put a add on there "willing to trade tree work for money"


----------



## Kottonwood

damn we have slowed down this past week..... taking the day off today, working tomorrow then I think it is time to take a week off and let some work pile up. We have been going at it pretty hard so a break will be nice..... now just to think where to go Tetons, yellowstone, glacier..... all three..... who knows.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> whoo whoo! Glad to hear it! Now you are gonna compress a lot of air!!!!!!!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



bully!...lol...


----------



## Blakesmaster

90% chance of rain tomorrow. #### it...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> 90% chance of rain tomorrow. #### it...



So you can't go out and work , so soon after the wedding? Bummer, LOL! :msp_biggrin:
Congrat;s Blakes!


----------



## Seemlessstate

Ran a bid to remove 6 walnuts, sized 35'-55'

the customer is a furniture maker and will be using the wood for that, He processes it all, and does the clean up, so all I have to do is drop the trees and cut them into 8-12' sections. He has lots of work for us in the future doing the same type of stuff, and I now have someone to buy quality wood from me from other jobs! he's already slated to buy the poplar I have lined up.

I didn't make any money, but it was still a good day.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rain day today. Gonna work in the shop. Almost got all the stump grinder repainted


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> rain day today. Gonna work in the shop. Almost got all the stump grinder repainted



It's a lot of work, huh? Nice when it's done though! 

Who wants to run around looking like some loser that doesn't care what his equipment looks like!! LOL! :msp_w00t:

You gonna dress it up with those tin hub caps??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> It's a lot of work, huh? Nice when it's done though!
> 
> Who wants to run around looking like some loser that doesn't care what his equipment looks like!! LOL! :msp_w00t:
> 
> You gonna dress it up with those tin hub caps??



No hub caps for me. Its a working machine, not a parade piece. Plus they were not on it when I bought it and irefuse to spend a fortune on hub caps


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> No hub caps for me. Its a working machine, not a parade piece. Plus they were not on it when I bought it and irefuse to spend a fortune on hub caps



Right. You should put up some pics!! lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I didnt want to bore everyone with tons of pics so I was just gonna post a before and after pic.


----------



## treeclimber101

:bang::bang::bang:


2treeornot2tree said:


> I didnt want to bore everyone with tons of pics so I was just gonna post a before and after pic.


that's not a good reason at all , we should all enjoy the process with you


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I didnt want to bore everyone with tons of pics so I was just gonna post a before and after pic.



You ever figure out how many hp that chipper is? LOL,LOL,LOL!!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> :bang::bang::bang:that's not a good reason at all , we should all enjoy the process with you



And don't be hatin' just cuz just my chip truck alone, is worth more than that entire motley looking fleet you got goin' on!! just sayin. LOL,LOL,LOL!! :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And don't be hatin' just cuz just my chip truck alone, is worth more than that entire motley looking fleet you got goin' on!! just sayin. LOL,LOL,LOL!! :msp_scared:


keep cutting man if you miss 2 payments they will come repo the body off it , or did you put it on the card LOL, I would like to see ya drive it legally sometime before your rat of a chipper springs another leak , oh nevermind it will be in4 months .....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> keep cutting man if you 2 payments they will come repo the body off it , or did you put it on the card LOL, I would like to see ya drive it legally sometime before your rat of a chipper springs another leak , oh nevermind it will be in4 months .....



Try four days, Fatback. 

And don't even get me going about some 100hp drum chipper, that doesn't even have a winch..


----------



## treeclimber101

And honestly MDS what would be jealous of 4 tired ol trucks with new paint or your legacy of single handidly drinking a half million beers alone in your garage LOL you should put up a sign like they have at Mc Donalds over 2 billion sips taken and all I got was this lousy shirt and a few pics of a fox from across the street , but for real you can suck it sidewys stalker LOL , hopefully you truly lost my # cause I can't stomach 30 angry text messages today LOL again


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And honestly MDS what would be jealous of 4 tired ol trucks with new paint or your legacy of single handidly drinking a half million beers alone in your garage LOL you should put up a sign like they have at Mc Donalds over 2 billion sips taken and all I got was this lousy shirt and a few pics of a fox from across the street , but for real you can suck it sidewys stalker LOL , hopefully you truly lost my # cause I can't stomach 30 angry text messages today LOL again



Hey, what are friends for, right eddie!! 

I know, what if instead of sitting around on AS all day, while the crew is supposedly out working, you actually joined them and did some work yourself?? Huh, now there's a thought! Maybe then you wouldn't have to worry about all those fat jokes, that apparently got you so worked up!! Just a thought.

Have a nice day.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Try four days, Fatback.
> 
> And don't even get me going about some 100hp drum chipper, that doesn't even have a winch..


So since I don't have a winch will it take me 4 days to cut down 1 tree or does that mean I will have to pass on lowering my 31K strap on down a mountain ... Whatever dude just end it I don't wanna ruin friday for ya and honestly as fun as making you mad a hornet is I don't want ya to throw moms pot pie against the wall cause she accidentally put peas in it ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> So since I don't have a winch will it take me 4 days to cut down 1 tree or does that mean I will have to pass on lowering my 31K strap on down a mountain ... Whatever dude just end it I don't wanna ruin friday for ya and honestly as fun as making you mad a hornet is I don't want ya to throw moms pot pie against the wall cause she accidentally put peas in it ...



Don't give yourself too much credit. You ain't ruining ####, you fat, two faced, weirdo. I'm actually in the best mood I've been in in years. And I guess since I can do whatever the #### I want now, you're gonna have to dig up some new material. LOL,LOL,LOL.

Fat ####.. :msp_flapper:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> You ever figure out how many hp that chipper is? LOL,LOL,LOL!!!



Where did that come from?


----------



## treeclimber101

I can the headlines now in the Litchfield gazette " local tree service goes green" Owner Paul Casadei has found a fix to high fuel prices with his purchase of a Cannondale mountain bike for his estimates and is now lobbying local chamber of commerce to have bike racks installed all liqor stores in town , his thoughts are if I wanna go get beer 3 times a week my ride should be secure from any 10 year hoodlums trying to jack my ride


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I can the headlines now in the Litchfield gazette " local tree service goes green" Owner Paul Casadei has found a fix to high fuel prices with his purchase of a Cannondale mountain bike for his estimates and is now lobbying local chamber of commerce to have bike racks installed all liqor stores in town , his thoughts are if I wanna go get beer 3 times a week my ride should be secure from any 10 year hoodlums trying to jack my ride



Eddie, it's over. I've had my license back all week. Going for my CDL next (whenever I get around to it). So I don't need to take #### about that from some half assed, jersey putz, anymore. Ahh. 

And you, and your equipment still suck!!! LOL,LOL,LOL...


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Where did that come from?



I was just messing with ya. I remembered a post from when you first started hanging around, when you said your chipper was a hundred, or a hundred and ten horse (I can't remember which), then I saw you said it was 88 hp the other day. No biggie..


----------



## treeclimber101

There's no gay bar too far now right ... Sorry I know how that offends you since you have a "friend" who's gay and all but I get it I have a "friend" too who likes eat and laugh LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> There's no gay bar too far now right ... Sorry I know how that offends you since you have a "friend" who's gay and all but I get it I have a "friend" too who likes eat and laugh LOL



What?? Lol. 

Settle down eddie, you don't wanna LOL too loud, or you might spit out your mountain dew, and choke on your skittles!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Stop.... I am very metro so I can jive with the gays just fine , and I know secretly that you wanna be the girl in that thirsty thurs. Video you sent me , why would a straight dude ever have that in his phone and then send it to his buds , so don't be koy with me .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I was just messing with ya. I remembered a post from when you first started hanging around, when you said your chipper was a hundred, or a hundred and ten horse (I can't remember which), then I saw you said it was 88 hp the other day. No biggie..



The guy i bought my chipper off of said it was 118 hp, but when i got the manual, it said it only had 88 hp john deere engines. Idk if someone replaced it or not. I am gonna run the sn of the engine and see what i can comeup with.

I was looking at buying this model 15r morbark chipper from the dealer for $24,500 with 1700 hrs. It had no warrenty because it is a consignment chipper. Because i can only get 48 month financeing on it, the payment would be around $600 a month. I can buy a brand new model 14 chipper for around $800 a month with a 60 month loan term. I think i would be folish to buy a used chipper, when i can save a little more and buy a new chipper for only $200 more a month.


----------



## no tree to big

why do mommy and daddy have to fight so much? I'll let you figure out who's who


on buying used chippers some times you get a good one sometimes you don't. the co I work for never buys brand new if they want "new" they get something that is a couple years old that got traded in. they got a 15" morbark a few years ago pretty low hours at the time but it keeps blowing computers I think they are on number 4 and that chipper was the backup so it didn't get used daily. now the other 15" morbark gets abused daily makes 40 yards of chips 5 days a week feed it with the grapple, crane, skidder and it takes it, only had one issue with it, one of the feed wheel bearings let go. both units are 140hp JD


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> why do mommy and daddy have to fight so much? I'll let you figure out who's who
> 
> 
> on buying used chippers some times you get a good one sometimes you don't. the co I work for never buys brand new if they want "new" they get something that is a couple years old that got traded in. they got a 15" morbark a few years ago pretty low hours at the time but it keeps blowing computers I think they are on number 4 and that chipper was the backup so it didn't get used daily. now the other 15" morbark gets abused daily makes 40 yards of chips 5 days a week feed it with the grapple, crane, skidder and it takes it, only had one issue with it, one of the feed wheel bearings let go. both units are 140hp JD



The name says it all, boy! :msp_laugh:


----------



## treeclimber101

If I was daddy I would smack that ##tc# in the mouth and make her go fetch me a chicken pot pie outaa the pantry ... Who's your daddy???


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> If I was daddy I would smack that ##tc# in the mouth and make her go fetch me a chicken pot pie outaa the pantry ... Who's your daddy???



Lol. If I was daddy, I would maybe let you sweep the shop, and maybe empty the trash! Lol. :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Who's your daddy???









your daddy


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> your daddy



Lol. Needs the hardhat with the "Jared" label!!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Stop.... I am very metro so I can jive with the gays just fine , and I know secretly that you wanna be the girl in that thirsty thurs. Video you sent me , why would a straight dude ever have that in his phone and then send it to his buds , so don't be koy with me .:hmm3grin2orange:



" jive with gays" ? Just what do you mean by that?:msp_unsure:


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> the other 15" morbark gets abused daily ( one of the feed wheel bearings let go.



Better to leave the belly plate open on big job's, and at least empty daily, save money on those bearing's.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> your daddy



That's my nickname LOl


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> " jive with gays" ? Just what do you mean by that?:msp_unsure:


exactly what you think it means


----------



## Nailsbeats

*crane pick*

First full removal with the crane. Nice little 30" double header Spruce, stump grind and the whole bit.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Nailsbeats said:


> First full removal with the crane. Nice little 30" double header Spruce, stump grind and the whole bit.



You should of titled this post "coming out of the closet" cause thats the gayest crane pick i've ever seen!


----------



## mr. holden wood

mr. holden wood said:


> You should of titled this post "coming out of the closet" cause thats the gayest crane pick i've ever seen!



Or id call this pick christmas comes early.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> You should of titled this post "coming out of the closet" cause thats the gayest crane pick i've ever seen!



I don't know about that.. just off the top of my head, a certain crane video comes to mind..


----------



## dbl612

mr. holden wood said:


> You should of titled this post "coming out of the closet" cause thats the gayest crane pick i've ever seen!



good luck with your new crane nailsbeats. everybody has to start somewhere, should prove to be a handy tool and a labor saver. nice pads under the outriggers, most importantly work safe.


----------



## tree MDS

So I heard on the news this morning that they found EAB (Emerald Ash Borer) in Prospect CT. Should be interesting to see how that plays out!


----------



## ropensaddle

Well Today I'm in hospital bed yesterday rode the wambulance


----------



## tree MDS

What's this, rope??


----------



## ropensaddle

well hit dirt cramping up in store seemed just heat incident but looks like my kidney's not working right only 29% function blood test


----------



## tree MDS

Damn. Hope it's nothing too serious!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went and did some pruning yesterday, it was nice not melting, but we have a forcast of 103 on Monday

Couple of quick Q's

Who makes a small saddle, I mean SMALL. I have a 28" waist and that is the smallest size on most, after I work a bit, my cougar loosens up and slides around, getting tired of that crap. Looked on the sites and they don't always give waist sizes. Emailed the Treemagineers about a custom Treemotion, so we will see.

Any body ever rebuild a injector pump? If so where did you get the kit. I can find them on E-bay, but from a private seller, and I am not down with that. My old F-350 with a 6.9 is sucking air in, at the, what I would describe as the accelerator pump on the side.

Had my oldest in the tree with me yesterday. It is amazing how fast a attitude towards something can change once they do it for real. Not as easy as it looks, and a little scary when u first start swinging around, lol. But he did pretty good, makin him hip thrust everything, figure he needs to learn how to be proficient at that before anything else. He is using a basic saddle, crushed his junk a couple times, hahaha, love it. He is asking for more, so he will get it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Well Today I'm in hospital bed yesterday rode the wambulance



Holy cow! Hope ur OK. Ambulance rides are never good.


----------



## tree MDS

Doesn't sherrill still sell that kid's saddle?? sorry..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Damn. Hope it's nothing too serious!!



Went in store because cramping up in my old truck 108 actual yesterday did crappie flop and had to take ride. Kidney doc say blood looks better today so severe dehydration but looks like ole rope may need to move to alaska 

Unfortunately my help wanted to work yesterday and against my body I went; no more.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Doesn't sherrill still sell that kid's saddle?? sorry..



LOL, didnt see that coming or nothing! :tongue2:

.....................do they!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Wow Rope, glad to here its getting better. Have seen many a candidates drop at OCS, it can be pretty scary. Can cause long term damage, so take care of yourself man! Just be glad they didn't give ya the Silver Bullet LOL! Seen that happen plenty of times as well, was always good motivation to pound water, looks painful! 

Pound cranberry juice, get everayting all lubed up again.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Scott, when I had a 28" waist I had the same problem until I got a Karl Kuemmerling.
Safety Saddles
Jeff


----------



## Nailsbeats

dbl612 said:


> good luck with your new crane nailsbeats. everybody has to start somewhere, should prove to be a handy tool and a labor saver. nice pads under the outriggers, most importantly work safe.



Thank you.

Treevet wanted a picture of the crane a while back when I first got it, so this is it.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Wow Rope, glad to here its getting better. Have seen many a candidates drop at OCS, it can be pretty scary. Can cause long term damage, so take care of yourself man! Just be glad they didn't give ya the Silver Bullet LOL! Seen that happen plenty of times as well, was always good motivation to pound water, looks painful!
> 
> Pound cranberry juice, get everayting all lubed up again.



lol silver bullet being cafiter i guess I just had ultrasound so looks like get to go home tomorrow but those cramps stunk every muscel totaly lock down stinks big time.


----------



## mattfr12

Nailsbeats said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Treevet wanted a picture of the crane a while back when I first got it, so this is it.



Don't worry nails it's a tough crowd to pease. A lot of experts here that thing will save your back over the years. If you don't have a lifting device like that it's hard to work in this business for years and years. Tree removal daily will tear you up.


----------



## ropensaddle

I'm trying to organize monitor marathon in the halls stir crazy all ready


----------



## jefflovstrom

I will be glad when school start's up. I got up at 3am and the girl's were still up! They went to bed when they knew I was up. They are still asleep and I feel like waking them up.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Better to leave the belly plate open on big job's, and at least empty daily, save money on those bearing's.
> Jeff



at that time we always had it open, shortly after the bearing went we bolted it shut cause we got tired of cleaning up the mess. no problems since but I think the main cause of failure was loading the chipper with the grapple and force feeding


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> at that time we always had it open, shortly after the bearing went we bolted it shut cause we got tired of cleaning up the mess. no problems since but I think the main cause of failure was loading the chipper with the grapple and force feeding



Not to be a bully, but! (quote)
I think the main cause of failure was loading the chipper with the grapple

I think you think you think wrong.
When that belly fill's up it will #### those bearing's up. 
Speaking from experience.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Louged around all day with the family. Heading to the fun shop and then to pick up some dinner


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully, but! (quote)
> I think the main cause of failure was loading the chipper with the grapple
> 
> I think you think you think wrong.
> When that belly fill's up it will #### those bearing's up.
> Speaking from experience.
> Jeff




when the bearing went the belly was always open shortly after it went we started one of our winter trimming contracts 6 weeks of going up and down every street in town or that section trimming every tree so instead of cleaning under the chipper every couple houses we shut it and never opened it back up.
we have a habit of asking the chipper to do things it really shouldn't have to do like we'll stick a big ass crane pick in it, a entire smaller tree, or on land clearing jobs but we wont really cut crotches enough and when the chipper stops taking it it gets force fed with our grapple truck. grab and crush lift up and down go left and right and push it in until it goes. I'm going to say that failure was caused by abuse


----------



## jefflovstrom

I hear ya,
Jeff


----------



## Nailsbeats

mattfr12 said:


> Don't worry nails it's a tough crowd to pease. A lot of experts here that thing will save your back over the years. If you don't have a lifting device like that it's hard to work in this business for years and years. Tree removal daily will tear you up.



You got it Matt, I'm not out to impress anyone.

I just got back from doing another Spruce, bigger than the crane one and did it all oldschool. Just 2 guys, a stumper, and a 1ton dump. Once you have all the options, it all comes down to economics, and sometimes that means oldschool manual labor and minimal equipment.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Nailsbeats said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Treevet wanted a picture of the crane a while back when I first got it, so this is it.



Congrats man, didn't know you owned it. How many ton is it looks like around 11 or so, should of been able to take that out in 3 picks? I'd take a crane over a bucket any day, getting the tree on the ground is the easy part. Manually moving rounds is the worst part of the job.


----------



## dbl612

Nailsbeats said:


> You got it Matt, I'm not out to impress anyone.
> 
> I just got back from doing another Spruce, bigger than the crane one and did it all oldschool. Just 2 guys, a stumper, and a 1ton dump. Once you have all the options, it all comes down to economics, and sometimes that means oldschool manual labor and minimal equipment.



if you own the crane already, wouldn't it be the most economical and productive to get in, get it done, and get home in the shortest and least labor-intensive method? just my thoughts, your mileage may vary. regards, tom.


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> So I heard on the news this morning that they found EAB (Emerald Ash Borer) in Prospect CT. Should be interesting to see how that plays out!



I never realized how many ash trees there where in my area until just recently. Only the dead n dying now. I was in a neighboring city today and they were everywhere. From up in the tree tops I could see them all over. Many people with entire yards wiped out. ALL there trees .....dead. It's a damn shame. And to make matters worse, the area I was in today is middle to lower class and I think that many of the people there really can't afford a legit tree company. Many can't even afford a fly by night. The whole thing really sucks. I have always kinda liked Ash trees.


----------



## Slvrmple72

This will be a BIG wake up call for the community in regards to their trees and tree care. Been seeing a lot of heat and drought stressed trees too. Lots of work, dangerous removals for years to come...


----------



## Grace Tree

Yep. I did a tree in N. Royalton and the guy had already removed all the ash trees from his yard. Said they were dying all along the street. 'Trouble is that they're not a bunch of fun to remove when they're alive and if people are broke they're going to leave them until they're brittle. Should be some interesting times.
Phil


----------



## treeman82

Took out a dead tulip today at a friend's house. 2 of my guys, and then my buddy and 2 of his brothers to help drag brush and move the wood around. They made up a descent lunch, and we were out of there by about 2:30. One of my guys went home, the other went with me to take out a holly tree on the other side of town... took almost 2 hrs by the time we got out of there. Less than fun.


----------



## no tree to big

Small Wood said:


> Yep. I did a tree in N. Royalton and the guy had already removed all the ash trees from his yard. Said they were dying all along the street. 'Trouble is that they're not a bunch of fun to remove when they're alive and if people are broke they're going to leave them until they're brittle. Should be some interesting times.
> Phil



yep stone dead ash trees are my favorite I don't mind the removing aspect of them even with the brittle wood, the clean up is whats killer. I could be up in the tree sending down nasty pieces all day long but I want to kill myself after 10 mins of dealing with them on the ground


----------



## Grace Tree

agreed. Cleanup is the worst


----------



## leadarrows

Spent the day with Dad at a tribute event at Fort Harrison for WW2 vets. 112 Vets from the Navy, Army, Air Force and Marines attended. It was a very humbling experience for me. Some great stories were told. They truly are the greatest generation. These old guys were up and dancing to old big band tunes....I was honored to be in their presents.


----------



## beastmaster

*Earned that 100.00*

An old boss said he would give me a 100.00 to remove one dead branch over a mobile home up in Crestline. That is a 25 mile trip up the hill, but I wasn't doing nothing anyway. I get there it's more a small leader on an oak then a branch. But it is over a mobile home. 
Its so dead I am sure it'll crumble if I try to tie into it or tie it off. I could be spending quality time with my in-laws at home who are visiting. So what the hell I do it.
I used the throw ball and set three lines as high as I could up in the tree. I SRT up the one closest to the dead branch(It's 35 ft long)and use my pole saw and carefully cut off all the small really rotten stuff tell I bring it down to about leval with my tie- in. I climb down and go up another rope and while hanging use another of the tie ins to pull my self, air born to with in a few feet of the limb, suspended in air. I hook up a sling to the limb and use another of the tie ins as a lowing line by hooking up the sling in the middle of it after tieing off one end so its horazonal between to high branches. I cut, it is gentle pick up and lowered. Next one is big. so I tie off the butt too, so then it comes off it's suspended in space above the roof. Then gently lowered. 3 hours of actual time at the job. A lot of fancy rigging for a 100.00 bucks, but like I said I wasn't doing anything anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> I never realized how many ash trees there where in my area until just recently. Only the dead n dying now. I was in a neighboring city today and they were everywhere. From up in the tree tops I could see them all over. Many people with entire yards wiped out. ALL there trees .....dead. It's a damn shame. And to make matters worse, the area I was in today is middle to lower class and I think that many of the people there really can't afford a legit tree company. Many can't even afford a fly by night. The whole thing really sucks. I have always kinda liked Ash trees.



When was it first discovered in your area??

Just trying to get an idea how long it takes to get to that point?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to do a little more sanding on my stump grinder. Getting down to the last few pieces to paint. So so happy. What alot of work, but should be well worth it in the end.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading out to do a little more sanding on my stump grinder. Getting down to the last few pieces to paint. So so happy. What alot of work, but should be well worth it in the end.



I was ready to shoot myself by the time I bolted the last of my chipper together and finally put the hydraulic fluid back in. Worth it now, though, kinda has that new chipper feel.. without the payments!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going out to remove a maple, yep on Sunday. Tall skinny bastage.


----------



## deevo

Had a bit of a work holiday last week at our cottage, did a few small jobs on the lake each morning, played and relaxed the rest of the days! Got some big $ jobs this week! We have 44 red pine stumps alone at one site. Got 2 calls for estimates this morning.......on a Sunday! Oh well, told the people I will look at them sometime this week. Regular customers.


----------



## Grace Tree

tree MDS said:


> When was it first discovered in your area??
> 
> Just trying to get an idea how long it takes to get to that point?



Couple of years ago, I guess. Ohio originally had a quarantine on infested counties but this state is so pathetically broke they didn't have the dollars to enforce it so they included the whole state in the quarantine so instead of it spreading naturally, it can hitch a ride on firewood. I know they couldn't have stopped it but they threw in the towel pretty quickly. I live about 30 miles east of Cleveland and I haven't anything out my way. Every dead ash tree gets blamed on the borer but I haven't seen any evidence where I live. I'm sure they're there but I haven't seen them. After 4 or 5 years of wacky weather, many were stressed or already moribund. I'm really starting to dislike working on them. Dry dead bark covered in lichens, bits and pieces falling everywhere. Sawdust seems to suck the juice right out of me. 
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> Couple of years ago, I guess. Ohio originally had a quarantine on infested counties but this state is so pathetically broke they didn't have the dollars to enforce it so they included the whole state in the quarantine so instead of it spreading naturally, it can hitch a ride on firewood. I know they couldn't have stopped it but they threw in the towel pretty quickly. I live about 30 miles east of Cleveland and I haven't anything out my way. Every dead ash tree gets blamed on the borer but I haven't seen any evidence where I live. I'm sure they're there but I haven't seen them. After 4 or 5 years of wacky weather, many were stressed or already moribund. I'm really starting to dislike working on them. Dry dead bark covered in lichens, bits and pieces falling everywhere. Sawdust seems to suck the juice right out of me.
> Phil



I did a search. Said EAB was first identified in ohio in 2003. 

We have a ton of dying ash in my area already. It seems like it's generally considered "ash decline". A combination of things are getting them supposedly, so they just called it that (from what I gather). Yeah, the cleanup sucks.. you gotta make sure the ground guys dont get clobbered by shrapnel, and most importantly, I worry about scratching my bucket!! 

One time I was climbing some down on the lake, and some shrapnel (sp?) took out a couple boards on an adirondack chair. It was in the neighbor's yard, and they had just been sitting there watching the show. Guy was cool though. turns out he had built the chairs himself, so had no problem fixing it. They moved back after that. lol.


----------



## Nailsbeats

mr. holden wood said:


> Congrats man, didn't know you owned it. How many ton is it looks like around 11 or so, should of been able to take that out in 3 picks? I'd take a crane over a bucket any day, getting the tree on the ground is the easy part. Manually moving rounds is the worst part of the job.



Thanks Holden.

It's 8 ton. My plan was to use it to haul big wood in combination with assisting in removals. We did it in 5 picks, two tops, two mids and a butt log.


----------



## [email protected]

*Ash trees*



Small Wood said:


> Yep. I did a tree in N. Royalton and the guy had already removed all the ash trees from his yard. Said they were dying all along the street. 'Trouble is that they're not a bunch of fun to remove when they're alive and if people are broke they're going to leave them until they're brittle. Should be some interesting times.
> Phil



Yeah, we see a lot of dying and dead ones here too. So far I haven't had to rmove a lot of them yet either, suspect that they'll all be brittle before most will be taken down.


----------



## Nailsbeats

dbl612 said:


> if you own the crane already, wouldn't it be the most economical and productive to get in, get it done, and get home in the shortest and least labor-intensive method? just my thoughts, your mileage may vary. regards, tom.



Yes it would, but how that is accomplished varies with each particular job. Sometimes with a small job the time and energy spent moving equipment around is less efficient than physically moving the material and keeping the equipment to a minimum.


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> When was it first discovered in your area??
> 
> Just trying to get an idea how long it takes to get to that point?



I am gonna say 2-3 years. I am not sure when it was "officially" discovered in my county. I can tell you this, when I was out doing estimates today I drove past a job that I did this spring. There are two small ash in the front yard. I had explained to the HO about EAB and let them know that we may as well just take them down while we were there. They kinda argued with me alittle as if they didnt believe me. It was finally left as "any amount of time we can get outa these trees is better than cutting them right now" I explained that it will cost alittle extra to come gettem later...ride time and all...I even got stuck taking out some dead wood because my estimate said "trim all trees on property" and the husband insisted I trim them. I felt like an idiot out there by the street trimming them and just hoped no one drove by who knew anything. That was in the spring. Drove by today and one is stone dead and the other has about 1/3 green on it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got everything either painted or primered except for the wheels. Should have everything painted by tuesday evening.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got everything either painted or primered except for the wheels. Should have everything painted by tuesday evening.



Nice. I hope you didn't sandblast those pieces though. Weren't you the one that said they will always rust if blasted??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Nice. I hope you didn't sandblast those pieces though. Weren't you the one that said they will always rust if blasted??



Yeah i did blast alot of the pieces. I have painted alot of trailers over the years and never had a problem with blasting. Sandblasting is the way to go and if someone says otherwise i would have to say they are ill informed.


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> well hit dirt cramping up in store seemed just heat incident but looks like my kidney's not working right only 29% function blood test




Take care of yourself, we want the "Ole Rope" around for some time.


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> well hit dirt cramping up in store seemed just heat incident but looks like my kidney's not working right only 29% function blood test



Get well soon old friend.


----------



## derwoodii

ropensaddle said:


> Well Today I'm in hospital bed yesterday rode the wambulance



You stay ridin high in that saddle n get well soon ol ropey :msp_smile:


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok folks I'm back at home looks like one day of rest then carefully back at it. One plus, it seems that my blood pressure has cured itself so off medication for now ;doctor said he thinks i must have white collar high bp. Also kidney specialist says my kidneys in as good of shape as his and he bit younger than I 

I am however strongly considering selling out here and moving to Alaska or more temperate zone to work in.


----------



## [email protected]

*Good news*



ropensaddle said:


> Ok folks I'm back at home looks like one day of rest then carefully back at it. One plus, it seems that my blood pressure has cured itself so off medication for now ;doctor said he thinks i must have white collar high bp. Also kidney specialist says my kidneys in as good of shape as his and he bit younger than I
> 
> I am however strongly considering selling out here and moving to Alaska or more temperate zone to work in.



Good to hear you're doin fine.


----------



## [email protected]

*Mr Painter*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah i did blast alot of the pieces. I have painted alot of trailers over the years and never had a problem with blasting. Sandblasting is the way to go and if someone says otherwise i would have to say they are ill informed.



Hey Git'r'dun, so's we's all kin sees it!uttahere2:


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Take care of yourself, we want the "Ole Rope" around for some time.



I call him "El Ropeo". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Tough week last week with the heat. I had two groundies go down with heat sickness. Took the weekend off and slept for 2 days. I'm bidding work today. Will be back at it this week but I'll be keeping a close eye on my guys and making sure we're not pushing too hard.


----------



## tree MDS

Doing some saw maintenance, getting ready for a couple nice sized jobs starting wednesday. Finally picked up a 16" composite bar and chain for my good 200T. Thing feels balanced sweet! I think I'm gonna run back over there in a bit and drop off my probably 10 year old 200 for a rebuild. Guy seems like a pretty hard core stihl geek, so I'm thinking it will turn out sweet. Saw still runs, but is tired as hell, so I figure now is the time. Don't plan on buying a 201T any time soon, if I can get away with it. More interested in the new husky.. whenever the hell that finally gets here! 

Interesting thing to consider, the guy says he has guys bring the 201's back after 40 hours, and they retune them, or some ####, and then supposedly guys love em. I'm not so sure, but it's a thought.


----------



## treeclimber101

Had a pretty kick ass weekend I went canoeing sat. That was awesome and played a tournament for softball yesterday til 2pm and last night we left at 530pm and did 70 miles on the bikes and went to bed both nights and didn't watch TV , man life is good


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I call him "El Ropeo". :hmm3grin2orange:



Haha call me anything you want, just be sure to call me on payday and on time for lunch oke:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Haha call me anything you want, just be sure to call me on payday and on time for lunch oke:


hey man glad to hear your alright I should have said something the other day but I forgot and that's rude , sorry man hope everythings good and ya get squared away in a timely fashion .


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> hey man glad to hear your alright I should have said something the other day but I forgot and that's rude , sorry man hope everythings good and ya get squared away in a timely fashion .



No worries m8 i'm just glad to have the dern iv out lol I'm working tomorrow I think.


----------



## no tree to big

grapple truck got pulled over today 3K over, ouch, and to think we were thinking about trying to get the last few logs on there prob another 2K


----------



## Youngbuck20

no tree to big said:


> grapple truck got pulled over today 3K over, ouch, and to think we were thinking about trying to get the last few logs on there prob another 2K



Apparently there is a tree too big.


----------



## Toddppm

ropensaddle said:


> No worries m8 i'm just glad to have the dern iv out lol I'm working tomorrow I think.



Take'r easy Rope, slow your roll if you're working tomorrow!


Had to look at a job today for a lady we did a little storm damage work for. Nice neighborhood, golf course community with decent size houses on little lots- her neighbor wants her to cut down all of her trees along the back of HER yard so he can see the other side of the field while he sits inside his bay window and out on his deck  WTF is wrong with some of these people, she's a nice lady and wants to appease her neighbor but not bend over for him. He offered to have him and his buddies do the work- NOT, we're going to thin out a few that are to close together anyways and shape a couple more and that's all he gets. I'd a told him to #### off!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> Take'r easy Rope, slow your roll if you're working tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Had to look at a job today for a lady we did a little storm damage work for. Nice neighborhood, golf course community with decent size houses on little lots- her neighbor wants her to cut down all of her trees along the back of HER yard so he can see the other side of the field while he sits inside his bay window and out on his deck  WTF is wrong with some of these people, she's a nice lady and wants to appease her neighbor but not bend over for him. He offered to have him and his buddies do the work- NOT, we're going to thin out a few that are to close together anyways and shape a couple more and that's all he gets. I'd a told him to #### off!



I'd a planted more!


----------



## no tree to big

Youngbuck20 said:


> Apparently there is a tree too big.




funny man....
wasn't even a big tree only like 36" thing had a crap ton of long 8-12" leaders though so instead of 3 loads of chips we made a lot of logs. good thing it was a stone dead elm so most of the wood was fairly light otherwise it woulda been 10k+ over guy has to go back to grab the last bit tomorrow so I don't know why he loaded it so freaking full


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> funny man....
> wasn't even a big tree only like 36" thing had a crap ton of long 8-12" leaders though so instead of 3 loads of chips we made a lot of logs. good thing it was a stone dead elm so most of the wood was fairly light otherwise it woulda been 10k+ over guy has to go back to grab the last bit tomorrow so I don't know why he loaded it so freaking full



What kind of truck and GVW. When I built my crane I tried to make it almost impossible to get to much in, So it would be idiot proof. 14 foot bed with a GVW of 40k on a single. Empty the truck weighs right under 20k, The heaviest I've been able to come in was 37k with no room to spare in the bed and flush or a little above the roof.

It weighs a good bit more with a load of chips than logs. The roof ads a lot of capacity. Probably close to another 8-10 yards


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gotta box from the postman from my family in Sweden. 
A gift. Wanna see? Maybe change my profile pic?
Jeff

View attachment 245997


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> I did a search. Said EAB was first identified in ohio in 2003.
> 
> We have a ton of dying ash in my area already. It seems like it's generally considered "ash decline". A combination of things are getting them supposedly, so they just called it that (from what I gather). Yeah, the cleanup sucks.. you gotta make sure the ground guys dont get clobbered by shrapnel, and most importantly, I worry about scratching my bucket!!
> 
> One time I was climbing some down on the lake, and some shrapnel (sp?) took out a couple boards on an adirondack chair. It was in the neighbor's yard, and they had just been sitting there watching the show. Guy was cool though. turns out he had built the chairs himself, so had no problem fixing it. They moved back after that. lol.



You're not gonna see a large amount of dead trees till maybe year 4 or 5. The dust is the worst. Limbs get brittle, but the logs are solid. We travel to an island every year for EAB tree removals. That is about 2 hours from our regular working area, and while that island has been devastated for the last 3 to 4 years, we have yet to have a large outbreak back home. So it might take even longer till it hits your area than 4/5 years, but rest assure, it will come. A lot of cities are being proactive and cutting all their ash down before the borer arrives.

I've seen EAB in our regular working area (For the local guys; Lakewood, Hudson, etc), but it's definitely not very common. It's pretty easy to detect. The D-shaped holes are a give away or peeling off the bark makes it easy to see. Sucker growth is another common sign.


----------



## Treepedo

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta box from the postman from my family in Sweden.
> A gift. Wanna see? Maybe change my profile pic?
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 245997



Looks like you are trying hard not to smile.
Made my day! :msp_smile:
Do it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Treepedo said:


> Looks like you are trying hard not to smile.
> Made my day! :msp_smile:
> Do it.



I smile on the inside.
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta box from the postman from my family in Sweden.
> A gift. Wanna see? Maybe change my profile pic?
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 245997


new human resource director candidate-no more calls please, we have a winner!


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta box from the postman from my family in Sweden.
> A gift. Wanna see? Maybe change my profile pic?
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 245997


new human resource director-"no more calls please, we have a winner" LOL looks good jeff.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Didnt do jack but get PO'ed. I have about had it with Ol mother nature. 116 yesterday on the truck thermo, was kinda doubting it until I checked the trusty old Kent fertilizer mercury thermometer, they don't lie. It had us at 110. Al gore is giggling. Jerk.

Have a emergency job today, ol timer custy had a oak split, half went right into his shed, smashed down to about 5ft, all tractors inside are still ok, we need to get them out before we let it crush it, the rest of the way. This guy is about 95, but still drives like a mad man and still has pep in his step. We asked him a couple years ago what his secret was, he said "fresh air and purpose, a man has to have purpose" Way cool old dude, was a total hellion in his day, know his grandson from the Marines, told me some cool story's about him, back in the day. We will do about anything for him, just cause, its him. He treats us all like his kids, even my FIL, who is in his 70's, calls him kiddo! That is awesome.


----------



## millbilly

A lot of cities are being proactive and cutting all their ash down before the borer arrives


How will that help?


----------



## sgreanbeans

millbilly said:


> A lot of cities are being proactive and cutting all their ash down before the borer arrives
> 
> 
> How will that help?



Guy from the USDA told me that there is a couple reasons. First, to mitigate any liability, second, they believe that the bug could switch/evolve and start eating other types of wood. Eliminating their food supply removes this possibility. That what I was told when I asked him the same question. Didn't think it could happen that fast, but apparently it can?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just called all and held them all off, due to the heat.......again. They where all real cool and understood. Emergency job is being held off as well, no one is in danger so it can wait. Adjuster didn't want anybody to drop from heat exhaustion, so they asked if I would wait...NO PROBLEM. So now I am looking at a couple days off............what to do? We are going out early tomorrow, quick drop and flop into the woods.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Just called all and held them all off, due to the heat.......again. They where all real cool and understood. Emergency job is being held off as well, no one is in danger so it can wait. Adjuster didn't want anybody to drop from heat exhaustion, so they asked if I would wait...NO PROBLEM. So now I am looking at a couple days off............what to do? We are going out early tomorrow, quick drop and flop into the woods.



Well after year of working in wild temps I'm starting to listen to warnings I spent enough time in hospital.


----------



## [email protected]

*Ash cull...*



millbilly said:


> A lot of cities are being proactive and cutting all their ash down before the borer arrives
> 
> 
> How will that help?



It won't...Thay tried that in Kent county here and the EAB still keeps travelling East. Seeing a lot of stone dead ones here. We're in between Detroit and Buffalo on the Good side of the border:msp_tongue:


----------



## epicklein22

sgreanbeans said:


> Guy from the USDA told me that there is a couple reasons. First, to mitigate any liability, second, they believe that the bug could switch/evolve and start eating other types of wood. Eliminating their food supply removes this possibility. That what I was told when I asked him the same question. Didn't think it could happen that fast, but apparently it can?



Ya, it's something like that. I think a lot of these cities are freaking out a little premature.

Here's a thought, if you remove a bunch of ash trees in one area, it just makes the borer travel that much further and faster to new areas, causing it to spread faster....

BTW, took down a dead 5" Ash today in Twinsburg, OH. It had died from EAB. Had D-holes all throughout and had produced a bunch of suckers as one last ditch effort to survive. Checked 5 or 6 Ash around it and none of them had any signs of the borer. Weird.


----------



## Grace Tree

I have 3 ash to take down right here in Diddlefield tomorrow. Two are stone dead, the third is dying. I'll give them a good look.
Phil


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> What kind of truck and GVW. When I built my crane I tried to make it almost impossible to get to much in, So it would be idiot proof. 14 foot bed with a GVW of 40k on a single. Empty the truck weighs right under 20k, The heaviest I've been able to come in was 37k with no room to spare in the bed and flush or a little above the roof.
> 
> It weighs a good bit more with a load of chips than logs. The roof ads a lot of capacity. Probably close to another 8-10 yards



early 90's international tandem axle, I think it is grossed at 55K but we only plate it for 53999 because it saves a bunch on the next plate up. it has a 20' or so long bed on it its got a 24" solid side with 3' stakes on top of that 


ended up getting two tickets one for being over the plates and one for being over on the rear axles. it was only like $1200 apparently they got rid of the $1 a pound in IL thank god


----------



## deevo

Got 3/4 of the way through our job yesterday, 29 spruce/white pine/red pine and over 40 stumps on one property. Then I got a call for 3 insurance claims at 4:00pm, trees on houses, got 2 of them done last night, home at 1100 pm, cleaned saws, greased chipper and grinder. Then Got 2 more this morning, did them, managed to do a quick 3 pine removal for a neighbour. All but one were complete cleanup/removal from site. Saved that for last, 2 trucks filled with chips, 16' trailer with the bigger wood, was and old ugly 40" manitoba maple that failed during a storm. Smoked a big deck and part of the house.....freaking mess! Had 5 other workers with me, went very smooth and efficiently! Hit my monthly target in 3 of the insurance jobs! Cha.......Ching! Gotta love storm work! Now I am looking for another chipper and truck more then ever!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Grace Tree

*How should I bid this?*

Just got these emails.

Hi,

HIM
I have 30-35 trees around the edge of my property that need to be removed. They are 2-5 inch diameter. Can you give me a rough quote?


Thanks

ME
If you'll give me a street address I'll look at the aerial view on Bing and give you a rough estimate.
Regards,
Phil 

HIM
Just give me a rough estimate. 

ME
$45,000. If you let me look at them it will probably be less.


----------



## TreeAce

I ended up keeping this lift for a month. I hope it doesn't turn me into a bigger puss. This locust was a gnarly mess and I ended up being glad I wasn't climbing it. I have a feeling a bucket or maybe even a tow behind is in the cards for next year. But I been saying that for a couple years so who knows.....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got 2 coats of paint on one side of all the remaining grinder pieces that need to be painted between rain drops. Well just about. It poured about 500 feet down the road, and just a few drops here. Should be able to get 2 coats of paint on the other side tomorrow and all the painting except for the wheels will be done. Then i got to paint the trailer.


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> I ended up keeping this lift for a month. I hope it doesn't turn me into a bigger puss. This locust was a gnarly mess and I ended up being glad I wasn't climbing it. I have a feeling a bucket or maybe even a tow behind is in the cards for next year. But I been saying that for a couple years so who knows.....


One thing you may want to watch is the two side covers. If you break one they only sell them as a set and there's a bunch of expensive stuff underneath. I had a small pine limb catch and pinwheel down and spear the right side cover. That was 300 bucks gone for a bent solenoid. If I'm set up close to the tree I put a small piece of plywood on each side. I see Great Lakes Access is starting to list some on ebay so it must be the time of year they're coming off leases and long term rental agreements.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

TreeAce said:


> I ended up keeping this lift for a month. I hope it doesn't turn me into a bigger puss. This locust was a gnarly mess and I ended up being glad I wasn't climbing it. I have a feeling a bucket or maybe even a tow behind is in the cards for next year. But I been saying that for a couple years so who knows.....



They are handy on some trees. I often thought about buying a 75' tracked lift for stuff in back yards, you could always use it in the fronts too if it was a tall tree. I only paid $14,000 for my bucket truck, so it dont make much sence to trade it in on a 75' truck.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Well after year of working in wild temps I'm starting to listen to warnings I spent enough time in hospital.



Well, Rope, this probably wont make you feel better, but your deal is what made up my mind! Then Larry had some guys go down. BTW, the silver bullet is a big, hot dog sized stainless steel, bullet shaped tube, connected to a big IV bag, they ram it up the ol keester and squeeze the bag until it empty, no lube, no gentle touch, just push it in, hard and fast! It does save lives tho, seen it first hand. That is my biggest fear, and why I don't want to risk it, don't ever want to experience that!


----------



## tree MDS

Getting going a bit early today. Gotta go pick up the new kid (he has a license, but no car). Its funny, now that I'm driving again, I have a whole new labor pool! Lol. First day driving the big truck and chipper too. I should have shined them up.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, Rope, this probably wont make you feel better, but your deal is what made up my mind! Then Larry had some guys go down. BTW, the silver bullet is a big, hot dog sized stainless steel, bullet shaped tube, connected to a big IV bag, they ram it up the ol keester and squeeze the bag until it empty, no lube, no gentle touch, just push it in, hard and fast! It does save lives tho, seen it first hand. That is my biggest fear, and why I don't want to risk it, don't ever want to experience that!



Lol before they do that they best knock my dumb butt out lol even the cafiter because my reaction to someone hurting me is defensive :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

today sucks LOL for real though got stuck in the sand stung by a bee on my face and the chipper clogged one more thing and I am pulling the pin on this #it##:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta box from the postman from my family in Sweden.
> A gift. Wanna see? Maybe change my profile pic?
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 245997



Jeffy, that would make a great new avatar pic, bet it would keep newbie's from posting here and scare em to 101 or homeowner forum...lol... scare em straight is what I say...hehe


----------



## derwoodii

Today is now my yesterday.... anyhoo we had to remove a big ol dead pine trunk with a crane.

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/175005-294.htm#post3757902


----------



## ddhlakebound

ropensaddle said:


> Well after year of working in wild temps I'm starting to listen to warnings I spent enough time in hospital.



Hope you're feelin better rope......This long, long, long hot stretch has been rough. I've been on the edge of heat sick twice this month. I've been tryin to stay at half days (in by noon or 1 at the latest) for the last couple weeks. Stayed out til 2:30 today to get finished. Starting to cramp up by the finish, but not fuzzy headed yet. Got out just in time.

As hot as it's been, I don't even care right now how many half days it takes to get good size jobs done. Or how backed up I am. It's just too damn hot to stay out in this doing hard work.


----------



## derwoodii

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, Rope, this probably wont make you feel better, but your deal is what made up my mind! Then Larry had some guys go down. BTW, the silver bullet is a big, hot dog sized stainless steel, bullet shaped tube, connected to a big IV bag, they ram it up the ol keester and squeeze the bag until it empty, no lube, no gentle touch, just push it in, hard and fast! It does save lives tho, seen it first hand. That is my biggest fear, and why I don't want to risk it, don't ever want to experience that!



Nooooooo flippin way let me go in peace,,,, them MD,s and nurses can sometime be real cruel and have mean ideas to help ye suffering


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, Rope, this probably wont make you feel better, but your deal is what made up my mind! Then Larry had some guys go down. BTW, the silver bullet is a big, hot dog sized stainless steel, bullet shaped tube, connected to a big IV bag, they ram it up the ol keester and squeeze the bag until it empty, no lube, no gentle touch, just push it in, hard and fast! It does save lives tho, seen it first hand. That is my biggest fear, and why I don't want to risk it, don't ever want to experience that!



After reading your description of that I am sure there are some here that are just begging for heat exhaustion ... Just saying I bet there gonna jump in there truck and drive themselves there with the quickness :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treeclimber101

I can think of one in particular who I am sure goes there daily "JUST TO BE PROACTIVE"


----------



## Pelorus

Sectioned down two large pines today. Second day in a row climbing white pines, and my lanyard and climbing line are some awful gummed up. Job today was where a fatal accident occurred last summer (fellow cut his climbing line and fell about 40'. He had been hired to deadwood the tree and remove several limbs overhanging the roof. The pitch that had oozed from his spur holes (right from the ground up) was none too pretty, and neither were a whole bunch of 3"-6" stubs he left behind. Odd that the guy who died was contract climbing for another local tree service.......the same tree service that had an older employee die felling a tree 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ALL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to drink a 6 pack of yuengling to celebrate. Just a few things to paint with a black spray can tomorrow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> Jeffy, that would make a great new avatar pic, bet it would keep newbie's from posting here and scare em to 101 or homeowner forum...lol... scare em straight is what I say...hehe



Won't work Woody, or I would.
I am too nice of a guy!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

We pull up to a job today and the whole yard is full of cicada killers flying around. It was neat to see them stinging the crap out of the cicadas and taking them down their holes. I am glad I had other things to do so I told the guys see ya later. sacata killers - Bing Images


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been borrowing one of these for years, and finally got tired of not having my own so i bought one today.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Sectioned down two large pines today. Second day in a row climbing white pines, and my lanyard and climbing line are some awful gummed up. Job today was where a fatal accident occurred last summer (fellow cut his climbing line and fell about 40'. He had been hired to deadwood the tree and remove several limbs overhanging the roof. The pitch that had oozed from his spur holes (right from the ground up) was none too pretty, and neither were a whole bunch of 3"-6" stubs he left behind. Odd that the guy who died was contract climbing for another local tree service.......the same tree service that had an older employee die felling a tree 6 or 7 years ago.



Yeah I remember that one to Dave, guy wasn't insured, no wsib or anything, tragic mistake he made! Glad to hear you got them down safely! I have been to jobs like that before as well where something bad has happened and we have finished off. Eery feeling isn't it? We are somehat caught up on storm work, had to reschedule numerous jobs, people were ok with it. I gave each $100 off their jobs for being patient. Not a whole lot in the scheme of things, but they all appreciated it, and so did I for their patience! Been a great week! Long almost 18 hr days but well worth it!


----------



## treeman75

Does anyone have a go pro camara? My uncle has one and says he likes it.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

*Wishing Full Return to Health Rope-n-Saddle*

Glad you did no permanate damage Rope n Saddle, I had a heat stroke (self diagnosed)in aug 09, made it home with my fuso and parked it crooked on street after 3 pull overs to walk off cramps, did not pee, or hold down liquids for 4 days and would sleep for 15 -20 minutes then shock to wake from cramps, wouldn't let GF take me to the hospital, water pedialite, every thing threw me into convolsions, drink a few sips and hurl quarts, finally on morning of day 4 got half watered tomato soup to stick and drippled a little pee 5 minutes latter then wattered doen pedialite, and cranbeery juice, after some reading I had gone full renal and could have died and this is why I started working hourly for Aspen Tree Service Inc. in Colorado, in the summers, had to work half days for the rest of august, probably took 10 years of my life, if I had to choose ER would be the ticket, eyes srunk in, junk srank up, still cant handle even half of the heat or stamina as before, even here I eat lots of fruit, veggie juice, and lots of water, and pace my self, was all so I would not have to drive across town to finish the next day, ended up finishing 7 days later and taking 2 mornings to do it. just turned 45 and want to live,so slow and steady and steady is fast. may have to try alaska for a summer once too,
Paul


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been borrowing one of these for years, and finally got tired of not having my own so i bought one today.



Whatcha gonna do with that? Keep in the truck in case you loose the key's to the yard?
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Whatcha gonna do with that? Keep in the truck in case you loose the key's to the yard?
> Jeff



it will cut anything that my other saws wont. I do a little hardscaping. I need it tomorrow to cut a drivway to put in a stone base for a shed.


----------



## treeman82

Had both guys with me today to take down 2 cottonweeds about 26" DBH? 1 of the guys (college kid) is doing really well, had him lowering some descent sized pieces with the PW and he did really well. DF on the other hand... he serves his purpose. I was lucky in that once I lowered the brush out I could just chunk the logs down into a bunch of pacysandra / rock. The guys then went and quartered them with the 2 mauls I brought just for that purpose so we could throw them through the chipper. Not even 2 loads of chips, but we did leave a 15' stick behind in the woods. The homeowner (a friend) let me dump out behind his place because I am running low on chip dumps... but to get there I had to drive up the road, up somebody else's driveway, go over their stone wall, and turn around in their yard to get back to the property again. We left there around 6:30, I got the guys dropped off around 7 and went down to a friend's place... we just went in halves on a used tow behind compressor that he picked up this morning. Went over to check it out, not bad... not great, but not bad. 165 CFM he's gonna use it for sandblasting and to power a jackhammer or whatever from time to time, and I will use it to power the AS once in a while. Left his place to dump the second load on the truck around 7:30, got to the chip dump I've been using for a while... could see that there were problems, so I turned around and went to another one that I haven't been to in a few months... wound up running into the lady right before I dumped, BS'ed with her until almost 9. Got home and ate dinner... now to get in the shower. Hopefully the warm water will help me get the crappy cottonweed taste out of my mouth... guys said it smelled like ass, I think it tastes like piss.


----------



## Treepedo

Two thing I have never done before.
Big triple leader 4' dbh with few cables and splits to the ground.
Made 3 notches and 3 backcuts. 2 x 2'' ratchet stra[s and 1/2" rope wrapped 1/2 dozen times.
Pull rope was set with a bowline tied to 3' log that was pulle high into the crown and finally jammed into a crotch. Kinda funny to tie it to a log like it was a grapple.
My Brain works fnny some times.

Anyways fall down go boom!
The lower strap snapped> Thank God for back ups.
Pretty intense cut!


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> it will cut anything that my other saws wont. I do a little hardscaping. I need it tomorrow to cut a drivway to put in a stone base for a shed.



Oh, well then, good deal!
Jeff, ( almost a bully). :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Treepedo said:


> Two thing I have never done before.
> Big triple leader 4' dbh with few cables and splits to the ground.
> Made 3 notches and 3 backcuts. 2 x 2'' ratchet stra[s and 1/2" rope wrapped 1/2 dozen times.
> Pull rope was set with a bowline tied to 3' log that was pulle high into the crown and finally jammed into a crotch. Kinda funny to tie it to a log like it was a grapple.
> My Brain works fnny some times.
> 
> Anyways fall down go boom!
> The lower strap snapped> Thank God for back ups.
> Pretty intense cut!



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Treepedo said:


> Two thing I have never done before.
> Big triple leader 4' dbh with few cables and splits to the ground.
> Made 3 notches and 3 backcuts. 2 x 2'' ratchet stra[s and 1/2" rope wrapped 1/2 dozen times.
> Pull rope was set with a bowline tied to 3' log that was pulle high into the crown and finally jammed into a crotch. Kinda funny to tie it to a log like it was a grapple.
> My Brain works fnny some times.
> 
> Anyways fall down go boom!
> The lower strap snapped> Thank God for back ups.
> Pretty intense cut!



That sounds like High Pucker. I've never used a log to set a pull rope, I usually set the bo'lin to go around all the leads and then tie it static somewhere mid-line. E.g. I'm using a bo'lin vs a running bo'lin so that the knot does not compress the canopy. I've seen people wo will set multiple pull ropes, then attache them to a rigging plate and a single line to the pull device/vehicle...too much work for me tensioning the individual lines.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Guy from the USDA told me that there is a couple reasons. First, to mitigate any liability, second, they believe that the bug could switch/evolve and start eating other types of wood. Eliminating their food supply removes this possibility. That what I was told when I asked him the same question. Didn't think it could happen that fast, but apparently it can?



I've heard they have found outlier populations in lilac, that were insignificant....

No one has been able to tell me what makes it obligate to ash...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Just called all and held them all off, due to the heat.......again. They where all real cool and understood. Emergency job is being held off as well, no one is in danger so it can wait. Adjuster didn't want anybody to drop from heat exhaustion, so they asked if I would wait...NO PROBLEM. So now I am looking at a couple days off............what to do? We are going out early tomorrow, quick drop and flop into the woods.



That has been my pattern for the past while, start early and knock off around lunch time, when it is in the mid nineties. One day I was in a silver maple doing fine prune and there was no breeze to speack of in the canopy, started to get light headed and gray out a few times. Truck thermometer said 101*.

Past few days I've been going up 60-70 ft-ers to get out one ote two storm hangers. The Wraptor (my Toy) is a blessing with these jobs, I spend more time getting a line set in the best possible TIP then I do working in the tree. Had some fun with those in dense canopy, I climb down to set a tip-tie, go back up to make the cut, and there is enough room for the load to fall but heavy and pass through the understory w/o too much collateral damage. I amuse myself one the ascent/descent by making corrective cuts in the understory so that there are good replacement trees for when we have to remove the pecker-poles. Most of my clients have given up on telling me not to do the extra work, I just say i am resting  Actually most of them are happy that I care, and think to do it.

Scott, did you get my address from the FB MSG? it should be in my Sig below with REMOVE THIS in the middle...which you should remove...some people do not get that part.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> Guy from the USDA told me that there is a couple reasons. First, to mitigate any liability, second, they believe that the bug could switch/evolve and start eating other types of wood. Eliminating their food supply removes this possibility. That what I was told when I asked him the same question. Didn't think it could happen that fast, but apparently it can?



There is also the thought that they can spread the cost over a longer period instead of having to scramble and do it all at once. Around here they are treating the specimen quality trees and scheduling the removal of the cripples.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yep, I got it, stupid camera cord isn't working, or the USB jack is.........jacked! I will get it fixed and send that to you. When I seen the tree, I asked my custy (who I do alot of work for, this was one of his rental's) who it was. He told me to go to his hood and look at the trees next door..........OMG. Same guy. Not sure how to handle this, its really bad work, and I don't understand why. This guy knows better. I Know I have made u more curious, lol, so I will get them to you today, even if I have to break down and but a new cord at da Best Buy! Lion tailing at it best, trees look like tall skinny umbrellas.

So the bug is over to lilac? Crazy, that's what they where talkin bout, that it might not even go after another woody tree but maybe, corn or soy beans, something like that. Our city has yet to do anything, I like what u said about yours, that's what I think it should be. Focusing on the prime examples and toasting the bad kids. But they already are wiping them out in Cedar Rapids, so it will be interesting to see what happens here, I am ready for it, still have those extra trucks and crap, 3 sets of complete gear to support three crews. Hope fully I will be outa here by then tho. Flying to Cali on the 8th to meet and greet, get tested and do paper work. 

I still want a Wraptor tho, even tho if I get out there, I wont be really climbing anymore, but still taking my gear......just in case. I have been working those Indian Clubs for almost a year now, shoulders and neck are getting stronger, so I haven't been hurting so bad on the up and down jobs.

BTW, The ol mercury temp gauge hit 112 yesterday, straight temp. Watered the crap outa the garden in the AM, still wilted a bit. Now its 73, hell of a drop!


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep, I got it, stupid camera cord isn't working, or the USB jack is.........jacked! I will get it fixed and send that to you. When I seen the tree, I asked my custy (who I do alot of work for, this was one of his rental's) who it was. He told me to go to his hood and look at the trees next door..........OMG. Same guy. Not sure how to handle this, its really bad work, and I don't understand why. This guy knows better. I Know I have made u more curious, lol, so I will get them to you today, even if I have to break down and but a new cord at da Best Buy! Lion tailing at it best, trees look like tall skinny umbrellas.
> 
> So the bug is over to lilac? Crazy, that's what they where talkin bout, that it might not even go after another woody tree but maybe, corn or soy beans, something like that. Our city has yet to do anything, I like what u said about yours, that's what I think it should be. Focusing on the prime examples and toasting the bad kids. But they already are wiping them out in Cedar Rapids, so it will be interesting to see what happens here, I am ready for it, still have those extra trucks and crap, 3 sets of complete gear to support three crews. Hope fully I will be outa here by then tho. Flying to Cali on the 8th to meet and greet, get tested and do paper work.
> 
> I still want a Wraptor tho, even tho if I get out there, I wont be really climbing anymore, but still taking my gear......just in case. I have been working those Indian Clubs for almost a year now, shoulders and neck are getting stronger, so I haven't been hurting so bad on the up and down jobs.
> 
> BTW, The ol mercury temp gauge hit 112 yesterday, straight temp. Watered the crap outa the garden in the AM, still wilted a bit. Now its 73, hell of a drop!




Been storming here for a few hours now. Nothing but a massive green blob on the radar. Gonna hang out and do some office stuff and brew some beer later.


----------



## ropensaddle

heading out to finish job that put me in hospital c ya'll later


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Been storming here for a few hours now. Nothing but a massive green blob on the radar. Gonna hang out and do some office stuff and brew some beer later.



Yeah, they mentioned your town was getting hammered at 6:00 on my local news. 

Got everybody in and to the job just in time for the heaviest of the downpours. Sent everybody home, now it clears up. Doesn't look like a lawn friendly kind of day anyway. Grr..

Supposed to have severe storms later, maybe even a tornado. I might be rutting up that lawn six wheeling the bucket out tomorrow anyway. Lol.. fingers crossed!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

This job must be jinxed. Everytime i come here i get rained on. Its happened 4 times now. Wtf


----------



## ddhlakebound

We haven't had 1/4" of rain in the last 7 weeks here. Wore out, beat down, overheated, and PRAYING for rain. Ya'all can send it this way all you want. I'd love to have a three day rain here. I'd probably just sleep the first day listening to it. 

Bent my first weatherhead ever today. Last hour of the day, impatient, less than good judgement, and HOT.


----------



## DavdH

*Kona Coast*

*VACATION* :msp_biggrin: Kona,Hawaii for the next 2 weeks, they made me take it, to much time off owed,take it or lose it, so I'm outa here.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> BTW, The ol mercury temp gauge hit 112 yesterday, straight temp. Watered the crap outa the garden in the AM, still wilted a bit. Now its 73, hell of a drop!



Been like that all month here, not as hot, but hot enough. I would water 3 times a day, and would still wilt and scorch. Twice i fell asleep with soaker hoses running and over watered my squash  ended up with stem rot and small plants this year.

Getting my first tow-maters ripening this week, my 4th o July are about three weeks behind due to the warm spring toasting them when I set them out to harden...


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> We pull up to a job today and the whole yard is full of cicada killers flying around. It was neat to see them stinging the crap out of the cicadas and taking them down their holes. I am glad I had other things to do so I told the guys see ya later. sacata killers - Bing Images



for some reason they are attracted to a lot of the dead elms (DED) we do, must be sap coming out of the bark or something cause they find a nice little crevice and start digging in after it. and its not like its a few there are a hundred or more of them.

we have never had an issue with one stinging anybody and as the top of the tree disappears they start becoming more concentrated until your down to a few trunk logs left and there all right in your face for the flush cut. saws don't seem to bother them I just don't lean into the saw for them trees!


----------



## treeclimber101

For all the hoop la about the heat today it was nice here til 11am I mean a nice breeze and not that sunny or humid , GOT real hot around 2pm but there has been a steady breeze all day , I can deal with it for a bit longer , and I am anticipating a few good thunder boomers in a few hours , with that being said we loaded out the 3 pine sticks we cut after lunch yesterday , hit 7 stumps , trimmed out the flood lights at a Budget INN and finished out the day trimming out a new pool construction for the pool company . I love it when I don't even have to go look at it they call and say they need us for an hour or so and we go , do it , bill it ...EAZY PEAZY


----------



## deevo

Well, it pretty much poured rain all day today, what a relief it was to work in! We all got major soakers but who cares! All but one of 1 of jobs today were all notch and drops, 10' from the chipper. 5 stumps, and one was a climber at the end of the day to dead wood a tip of a 60' maple. Took more time to set a line then make the cut, but we rocked it out! All 4 jobs were 5 minutes apart. After dinner went and looked at a job, 14 sugar maples, all dead or dying. Got a signed contract by the time I left!:msp_thumbup: August is looking good!


----------



## Reg

Looked at a big lombardy removal this evening....the photo shows it at the base but what you cant see is another huge part to it just behind me on the left. Terrible spot at the back/borderline of two properties. Whopping big top, multi-stemmed thing about 110-20ft, will all have to be rigged which is quite the task....but the real hard work is in that lower portion which will have to be blocked and ripped into 4 perhaps and then pushed off, such is the tight drop zone.

Not sure if it'll come off just yet as the city want it retained....meanwhile the residents are pretty much terrified of it. We bid it (both parts) for 6 days for 4 workers.


----------



## TreeAce

Reg said:


> Looked at a big lombardy removal this evening....the photo shows it at the base but what you cant see is another huge part to it just behind me on the left. Terrible spot at the back/borderline of two properties. Whopping big top, multi-stemmed thing about 110-20ft, will all have to be rigged which is quite the task....but the real hard work is in that lower portion which will have to be blocked and ripped into 4 perhaps and then pushed off, such is the tight drop zone.
> 
> Not sure if it'll come off just yet as the city want it retained....meanwhile the residents are pretty much terrified of it. We bid it (both parts) for 6 days for 4 workers.


I would love to see some more photos of that tree.


----------



## no tree to big

:jawdrop:...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Reg said:


> Looked at a big lombardy removal this evening....the photo shows it at the base but what you cant see is another huge part to it just behind me on the left. Terrible spot at the back/borderline of two properties. Whopping big top, multi-stemmed thing about 110-20ft, will all have to be rigged which is quite the task....but the real hard work is in that lower portion which will have to be blocked and ripped into 4 perhaps and then pushed off, such is the tight drop zone.
> 
> Not sure if it'll come off just yet as the city want it retained....meanwhile the residents are pretty much terrified of it. We bid it (both parts) for 6 days for 4 workers.



Reg, please tell me you will shoot some vid if you get to do it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

HA HAA, finally got my camera deal fixed. Here are a few shots of the shed that got nailed. 1 real old antique tractor inside, plus his new version with a bunch of attachments. We cut all the brush away and cleaned out all the tools we could. Today, I have to use my machine to lift up a area that we can get the tractors out, brace the door up and hope fully drive them out. Then its smashing time, going to cut it loose and let it smash the thing the rest of the way.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Jesum crow! What's the DBH on that little gaffer?


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> HA HAA, finally got my camera deal fixed. Here are a few shots of the shed that got nailed. 1 real old antique tractor inside, plus his new version with a bunch of attachments. We cut all the brush away and cleaned out all the tools we could. Today, I have to use my machine to lift up a area that we can get the tractors out, brace the door up and hope fully drive them out. Then its smashing time, going to cut it loose and let it smash the thing the rest of the way.



looks like fun beans... good to see the saws coming off that truck are the right colors too.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sgreanbeans

DAMN IT!! Forgot to hit record on the smash!!! THAT SUCKS! Oh well, it was cool, used the bucket truck to put a few snap cuts right at the main crotch on the roof, then grab the machine and lifted one side. That popped, allowing the other to roll and pop as well, all came down evenly and FLATTENED THAT SOMEBEYATCH! Now we gotz ta cut er up, big, and load it. All done, hope fully by 3. Eatin chow at the pad. Got some cool vids and pics out of the deal, just parses me off, that would have been cool to have on tape.

DBH? I'll throw a tape on it when we get back, guessin' 5ft, no biggie. 

Oh yes, gotta have the right colored saw. Do have a couple Echo's tho, good for the FIL and the boys, fur training and such, don't want them learning on the good ones. But they do run pretty damn good, surprised.


----------



## Grace Tree

Took 14 ft. off a 100+ year old chimney for the local VFW. One brick at a time. Mortar was almost all gone so it was more like a stack of bricks 50 ft. high. Good bunch of guys who have served their country and I was glad to make things a little safer.
Phil


----------



## Reg

TreeAce said:


> I would love to see some more photos of that tree.



Yeah I didn't really think to stand back and get a shot of the whole tree, but if we get it I'll get some pics and video etc....I think we'll get the job so long as the city allows it.

We did a similar sized one in the winter but that was with a crane and plenty of air space.....I think the one we just bid has a much bigger also, thats never been touched in the past.


----------



## treeclimber101

Reg said:


> Looked at a big lombardy removal this evening....the photo shows it at the base but what you cant see is another huge part to it just behind me on the left. Terrible spot at the back/borderline of two properties. Whopping big top, multi-stemmed thing about 110-20ft, will all have to be rigged which is quite the task....but the real hard work is in that lower portion which will have to be blocked and ripped into 4 perhaps and then pushed off, such is the tight drop zone.
> 
> Not sure if it'll come off just yet as the city want it retained....meanwhile the residents are pretty much terrified of it. We bid it (both parts) for 6 days for 4 workers.


I can totally see this pic being a CREME album cover back in the late 60's http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/246355d1343355882-s1050011-jpg


----------



## tree MDS

Stalker/Gaydar alert, Reg!! Just sayin'!! Lol.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Stalker/Gaydar alert, Reg!! Just sayin'!! Lol.. :hmm3grin2orange:



It's the northwest, everythings bigger out here including the hair.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Stalker/Gaydar alert, Reg!! Just sayin'!! Lol.. :hmm3grin2orange:


well you would know all about that !!!! Your like a profiler of creepy momma boys !!! I didn't realize you were here since your in creeper mode slithering around all the forums incognito


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> Reg, please tell me you will shoot some vid if you get to do it.



"If you get to do it," you make it sound like he's banging a victorias secret model. I could be wrong but I think lombardy's only grow this big in the pnw do to our unique climate(today it didn't reach 70 degrees) These trees are phucking scary, they grow to 140'. You can be on a 4 inch stem and still have a 40' top to lower . The wood is so heavy due to the vast amount of water they consume and very brittle. I have seen them drop 5 inch limbs on dead calm days due to the amount of water the draw in the summer. Plus a tree of that size has at least 10 leads, they are a crazy amount of work. Glad i'm on my own now, ill never do another again. Good luck jim morrison(reg)


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> well you would know all about that !!!! Your like a profiler of creepy momma boys !!! I didn't realize you were here since your in creeper mode slithering around all the forums incognito



Huh dude?? I've just been busy taking care of business, and drinking the usual beers, etc. 

Lol.. where'd ya dig up the pic of the long haired, man/boy/Reg?? I'm just saying, its kinda creepy!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Huh dude?? I've just been busy taking care of business, and drinking the usual beers, etc.
> 
> Lol.. where'd ya dig up the pic of the long haired, man/boy/Reg?? I'm just saying, its kinda creepy!!


whatever Norman Bates 

:msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> whatever Norman Bates
> 
> :msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:



LOL!! And you can go back to sniffing Reg's gym shorts, and stalking for high school field trip photos..lol, just saying!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just finished up, pics of the smash, old tractor that we had to rescue. The top of the shed was barley kissin' the top of the steering wheel. I know it doesn't look like much, but it was this old guys dads and he was real worried about it, who knows how old it is. I was guessing 40's. This job was nothing new as far as the tree goes. But smashing that building was a kick.


----------



## Reg

treeclimber101 said:


> I can totally see this pic being a CREME album cover back in the late 60's http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/commercial-tree-care-climbing/246355d1343355882-s1050011-jpg



Well, when you put it like that....

but I can assure you its just a work thing, shirt....so I dont get too hot....and this is Victoria afterall.....and I'll be 40 in a couple of weeks so I didn't think it mattered how you look.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC

*Large Techincal Maple*

View attachment 246466
View attachment 246467
View attachment 246468
View attachment 246469


Fun Maple... Most of the Limbs are over the home owners house and Neighboors house. Haven't finished but most of it is down.


----------



## mr. holden wood

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> View attachment 246466
> View attachment 246467
> View attachment 246468
> View attachment 246469
> 
> 
> Haven't finished but most of it is down.



Slow and steady eh. I have seen two climbers that would have been killed without a hard hat in the last two years, something to think about.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Did a dead Scots pine that was broken about 3 ft up. It was hung up in a smaller one and had it bowed over pretty good, all over a swing set, trampoline & fence. All went well but didn't get any pics.


----------



## jefflovstrom

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> View attachment 246466
> View attachment 246467
> View attachment 246468
> View attachment 246469
> 
> 
> Fun Maple... Most of the Limbs are over the home owners house and Neighboors house. Haven't finished but most of it is down.



This should be in 101, or somewhere!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> This should be in 101, or somewhere!
> Jeff



Hard hat, Hard Hat!! what about the lanyard thats missing 50% in a few spots. the only time i don't wear a hard hat is when I'm at a safe distance operating the crane. is it the right or approved thing to do probably not. but when your constantly looking up and loosing it it takes my attention away from whats important. i have to put the muffs down to keep it on my head. the chinstrap is just painful they really need to re invent that.


----------



## mattfr12

Ariel footage of us loading wood.

Storm Damaged Oak Removal - YouTube


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Hard hat, Hard Hat!! what about the lanyard thats missing 50% in a few spots. the only time i don't wear a hard hat is when I'm at a safe distance operating the crane. is it the right or approved thing to do probably not. but when your constantly looking up and loosing it it takes my attention away from whats important. i have to put the muffs down to keep it on my head. the chinstrap is just painful they really need to re invent that.



This job is painful, buck up and wear yer chin strap. Personally I have seen three guys hit in the head, two went to the hospital and would have been killed without a hardhat. As far as the double lanyard thing goes it's just wasted time with no added security. It's no different then wearing two seatbelts inmo. Im versed in the ansi standards,but sometimes you got make yer own choices. Anyway almost lost a close tree brother out there last week who did everything right ya just never know.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Ariel footage of us loading wood.
> 
> Storm Damaged Oak Removal - YouTube



Thanks for posting, got a huge day tomorrow and was having trouble falling asleep..... then I came across this vid and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Thanks for posting, got a huge day tomorrow and was having trouble falling asleep..... then I came across this vid and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Your welcome, i like watching yours to nice to see trucks with classic plates on them still in use.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> LOL!! And you can go back to sniffing Reg's gym shorts, and stalking for high school field trip photos..lol, just saying!!


if no one has told ya yet , your an idiot !!! The pic was posted the other day ! I tink you want people to think your drunk to deflect your idiocy ????


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Your welcome, i like watching yours to nice to see trucks with classic plates on them still in use.


so you mean too say his equip. Is eligible for QQ tags LOL I have no room to talk I have not one but two trucks that are more than 10 years old a 10 year chipper a 7 year old stumper , here's a shout out for old the old iron still making money LOL


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> Hard hat, Hard Hat!! what about the lanyard thats missing 50% in a few spots. the only time i don't wear a hard hat is when I'm at a safe distance operating the crane. is it the right or approved thing to do probably not. but when your constantly looking up and loosing it it takes my attention away from whats important. i have to put the muffs down to keep it on my head. the chinstrap is just painful they really need to re invent that.



looks like a wire core so the cover is not really weight bearing. We wear just normal old hard hats with the ratchet knob in the back I can look up, hang upside down, or even do a hand stand (we tested this) with out it falling off maybe for ground ops just get one of those... and wheres the big boom? we already seen the little one:wink2:



mr. holden wood said:


> As far as the double lanyard thing goes it's just wasted time with no added security. It's no different then wearing two seatbelts inmo. Im versed in the ansi standards,but sometimes you got make yer own choices.


so your saying if somehow you cut your climb line having a lanyard is not going to save your life?


----------



## tree MDS

Into some pretty fun jobs lately. I love it when I get to use all the equipment. We had a full load of chips at at 10:30.
View attachment 246518


----------



## tree MDS

Man, this replacement Droid sucks!! Way too many glitches, I can't even delete a post anymore, let alone post a pic!! Sucks. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got a tree job for the morning. I went and looked at it today. Base of the tree has quite a bit of rot, branch broke off and is laying on second floor deck and still hung up in tree. Theres about a 10' long vertical crack running down the leaders where the branch broke off. I got a 80' lift coming tonight for me in the morning. Everything should pretty much be able to be dropped so it should go pretty quick with that lift. All wood stays, just have to chip brush.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Man, this replacement Droid sucks!! Way too many glitches, I can't even delete a post anymore, let alone post a pic!! Sucks. :msp_sneaky:



My droid phone has alot of issues, so many infact that verizon upgraded me for free to a new samsung galaxy nexus III. Its a 4g phone, and is supposed to be the best out right now.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> My droid phone has alot of issues, so many infact that verizon upgraded me for free to a new samsung galaxy nexus III. Its a 4g phone, and is supposed to be the best out right now.



Yeah, Verizon recently offered me a $100 credit if I resigned for a two year contract. F that, I'll save way more resigning with a new phone!! ####ers!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Man, this replacement Droid sucks!! Way too many glitches, I can't even delete a post anymore, let alone post a pic!! Sucks. :msp_sneaky:



Life's hard, put your 'man-suit' on!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

I guess that did sound bad. Lol. Rest assured though, man suit is in house, and worn as neeeded! Hahaha.


----------



## defensiblespace

*lightning struck tree barber chair*

I got a call from a client who had lightning strike a tree in his back yard. I took one look at this tree and knew it was going to barber chair as soon as I put a back cut in it. Sure enough it did. It was just a question of how fast I could get out of there as soon as I saw the tree start to go. It missed me by a foot or so. Not to worry. I charged him accordingly.
View attachment 246533
View attachment 246534


Attached are a couple of pics I took before and after the cut. Would I do it again? Yeah probably, but I'll make sure I wear running shoes instead of boots next time. Cheers


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> so you mean too say his equip. Is eligible for QQ tags LOL I have no room to talk I have not one but two trucks that are more than 10 years old a 10 year chipper a 7 year old stumper , here's a shout out for old the old iron still making money LOL



Nah yours is fine I just like messin with him.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, Verizon recently offered me a $100 credit if I resigned for a two year contract. F that, I'll save way more resigning with a new phone!! ####ers!



My God, you should hear yourself. You've changed, you can't go back, now yer a phonie. Poor bastard.

I don't know which is worse Blakes getting married or this.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> Ariel footage of us loading wood.
> 
> Storm Damaged Oak Removal - YouTube



That sure makes short work on the big stuff....Liked it, thanks for sharing Matt


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

defensiblespace said:


> I got a call from a client who had lightning strike a tree in his back yard. I took one look at this tree and knew it was going to barber chair as soon as I put a back cut in it. Sure enough it did. It was just a question of how fast I could get out of there as soon as I saw the tree start to go. It missed me by a foot or so. Not to worry. I charged him accordingly.
> View attachment 246533
> View attachment 246534
> 
> 
> Attached are a couple of pics I took before and after the cut. Would I do it again? Yeah probably, but I'll make sure I wear running shoes instead of boots next time. Cheers



DS, next time use a couple big tie downs, rope or chain and secure it above were your cutting, why take the chance of it barber chairing when you can keep it together for the fell...easy peasy, oh, that one is free...lol


----------



## TreeAce

So I get this email this morning. I find it INCREDIBLY annoying. Just thought I would share/vent for a moment. If its a legit company then it's a good price for sure. I am not sure about the two week part though. If its who I think it is they will be lucky if they show up before fall. The guy low balls n says what ever n then gets to it when he gets to it. I have picked up some work from people he pissed off by not showing. IF that's even who it is. Idk. I have lots of work but read this n u tell me........

Doug,

Thank you for the information you sent us and for the insurance statement which we received from your agent. At this time we decided to go with another company with a lift truck because of the ten trees. It would have been difficult for us personally to watch you climbing that many trees in our yard. In addition, he came in at $425 less than your bid, however, the number of trees was really the major factor. He will be able to complete the job in 2 weeks. We appreciated our conversation with you and if we have a need in the future for less tree work, we would give you a call. We have also given your name to our neighbors with similar problems and fewer trees!


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeAce said:


> So I get this email this morning. I find it INCREDIBLY annoying. Just thought I would share/vent for a moment. If its a legit company then it's a good price for sure. I am not sure about the two week part though. If its who I think it is they will be lucky if they show up before fall. The guy low balls n says what ever n then gets to it when he gets to it. I have picked up some work from people he pissed off by not showing. IF that's even who it is. Idk. I have lots of work but read this n u tell me........
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Thank you for the information you sent us and for the insurance statement which we received from your agent. At this time we decided to go with another company with a lift truck because of the ten trees. It would have been difficult for us personally to watch you climbing that many trees in our yard. In addition, he came in at $425 less than your bid, however, the number of trees was really the major factor. He will be able to complete the job in 2 weeks. We appreciated our conversation with you and if we have a need in the future for less tree work, we would give you a call. We have also given your name to our neighbors with similar problems and fewer trees!



I'd be pissed--really pissed. 
Phil


----------



## millbilly

TreeAce said:


> So I get this email this morning. I find it INCREDIBLY annoying. Just thought I would share/vent for a moment. If its a legit company then it's a good price for sure. I am not sure about the two week part though. If its who I think it is they will be lucky if they show up before fall. The guy low balls n says what ever n then gets to it when he gets to it. I have picked up some work from people he pissed off by not showing. IF that's even who it is. Idk. I have lots of work but read this n u tell me........
> 
> The good and the bad
> 
> First the good, at least they contacted you and explained why they are not going to use you. Countless times I have spent hours with a potential costumer, evaluating all their trees, and drawing a location map with my recommendations.Weeks go by and I hear nothing. I drive by their house and the work has been completed. The real ##### is, its been done exactly as I proposed, meaning I see things that alot of the local yahoos have no clue, they only know removals.
> 
> The bad is more of a question was it $450 less on a $10,000.00 job or $450 less on a $2000.00 job?


----------



## TreeAce

My bid was 2600.


----------



## TreeAce

This was my response. I sent this before I posted anything on AS. 

Hello Mr and Mrs Fell
Thank you for letting me know. As long as the company you have chosen is fully insured (I assume you verified this) and actually shows up in the time frame they gave you then it sounds like a good price. I actually was considering using a crane on the trees out front which I had mentioned. They are actually very easy to climb so it would be a tough call for me. I would definitely appreciate it if you would pass my name along to friends and neighbors. I hope things go well with your job and thank you again for calling Ace Tree. 
Doug Wetzler 
Ace Tree Service


----------



## dbl612

TreeAce said:


> This was my response. I sent this before I posted anything on AS.
> 
> Hello Mr and Mrs Fell
> Thank you for letting me know. As long as the company you have chosen is fully insured (I assume you verified this) and actually shows up in the time frame they gave you then it sounds like a good price. I actually was considering using a crane on the trees out front which I had mentioned. They are actually very easy to climb so it would be a tough call for me. I would definitely appreciate it if you would pass my name along to friends and neighbors. I hope things go well with your job and thank you again for calling Ace Tree.
> Doug Wetzler
> Ace Tree Service


excellant response. even though you would like to choke these people for basically giving you a BS story, you took the high road. hopefully it ends poorly with the service they chose, and it will leave you in a positive light for future referrals. one never knows who is connected to who.


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> So I get this email this morning. I find it INCREDIBLY annoying. Just thought I would share/vent for a moment. If its a legit company then it's a good price for sure. I am not sure about the two week part though. If its who I think it is they will be lucky if they show up before fall. The guy low balls n says what ever n then gets to it when he gets to it. I have picked up some work from people he pissed off by not showing. IF that's even who it is. Idk. I have lots of work but read this n u tell me........
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Thank you for the information you sent us and for the insurance statement which we received from your agent. At this time we decided to go with another company with a lift truck because of the ten trees. It would have been difficult for us personally to watch you climbing that many trees in our yard. In addition, he came in at $425 less than your bid, however, the number of trees was really the major factor. He will be able to complete the job in 2 weeks. We appreciated our conversation with you and if we have a need in the future for less tree work, we would give you a call. We have also given your name to our neighbors with similar problems and fewer trees!


Your a better man then me , I mean thats a BS excuse for them not wanting to pay a few extra bucks and I woulda said something , I mean I am sure that I can be a bit offensive but some things need to be said , then they say there gonna refer you to neighbors with less trees after they hire a contractor to do theres again BS thats a coward with no balls saving face and to feel less guilt about being cheap ####s , maybe not though but I always choose think the worst first LOL and thats what has prolly held me back over the years , lack of a good quality mouth filter


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Into some pretty fun jobs lately. I love it when I get to use all the equipment. We had a full load of chips at at 10:30.
> View attachment 246518



:censoredrolly hands down the most interesting :msp_scaredicture that I've seen from you in a while :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did that job this morning. About half way done, and the neighbor wants me to do another tree. I said sure, I am there, the lift is paid for, for the day and what the heck.


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> DS, next time use a couple big tie downs, rope or chain and secure it above were your cutting, why take the chance of it barber chairing when you can keep it together for the fell...easy peasy, oh, that one is free...lol



I prefer the heavy strap binders and wrap a couple times then rachet it down like this


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did that job this morning. About half way done, and the neighbor wants me to do another tree. I said sure, I am there, the lift is paid for, for the day and what the heck.



Nice job. How'd that lift work for ya? Could you not reach the whole thing with your bucket? I understand not wanting to shock load a compromised tree. I've been wanting to rent one of those Lifts but they want an arm and leg to rent them. Havent found the right tree for it yet though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The lift works great. They brought it down on saturday for me, so it cost me about another $100 for a emergency delivery. It was right around $900 total. My bucket is only 55' tall, and that tree was 80' tall. I priced it figuring on getting the lift.


----------



## tree MDS

Worked for the nuns over at the local retreat/conference center. Gotta finish up some cleanup today. My equipment was perfect for this job. I can't think of anyone else locally that would have been able to handle this job even close to as efficiently as we did. The nuns were overjoyed, out there taking pics. They said they would put them on their blog. Lol, pretty cool. I have some more work to look at next door for one of them too.

Funny though, even the good sister wasn't above slipping in an add on or two. Pretty smooth, actually.


----------



## tree md

Starting a project to remove 40 acres of Christmas trees today. Got a large removal to do later in the week. Already 90 degrees this morning. 110 for a hight today. Temps are going to be 110-112 all week... Not easy to leave the AC this morning after spending the weekend inside. Prolly knock off at 1 or 2 today.


----------



## tree md

Stung in the lip by a dang hornet today... Not allergic to bees or wasps but about a half hour after this sting I got whoosey as hell. Jumped in the AC in my truck and passed out for about 15 minutes... Not fun!


----------



## Toddppm

tree md said:


> Starting a project to remove 40 acres of Christmas trees today. Got a large removal to do later in the week. Already 90 degrees this morning. 110 for a hight today. Temps are going to be 110-112 all week... Not easy to leave the AC this morning after spending the weekend inside. Prolly knock off at 1 or 2 today.



40 acres! You cutting those by hand? or got a machine helping out?

Yeah I got hit again in the arm and head this weekend at home by those little suckers.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Check out the size of this oak leaf! its sitting on my deck built with 2x6


----------



## NCTREE

View attachment 246821
View attachment 246822


Here was my Monday, it wasn't fun. Tied into a poplar above it and climbed it. It got a little hairy towards the end but its on the ground and all is well. Have to go back Wednesday and take the other half down .


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> View attachment 246821
> View attachment 246822
> 
> 
> Here was my Monday, it wasn't fun. Tied into a poplar above it and climbed it. It got a little hairy towards the end but its on the ground and all is well. Have to go back Wednesday and take the other half down .



Just a little curious, what is that little yellow strap gonna do?  
Probably be called a bully, Jeff.


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Just a little curious, what is that little yellow strap gonna do?
> Probably be called a bully, Jeff.



not much thats why i took it off


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> not much thats why i took it off



Thank's for not callimg me a bully.
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> Thank's for not callimg me a bully.
> Jeff :wink2:



nah i just call you grumpy old man:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

Shoulda used 2 boot laces tied together woulda been cheaper and done about the same ...


----------



## treeclimber101

I did a job a few weeks ago for a lady and as we were discussing what she wanted done she told me" hey when your finished you can even dump your load in my hole " as she pointed to a area behind her house that was kinda wooded but real low , I turned and looked at her and cracked up right in her face . Like a full whole hearted belly laugh and she was pretty hot for a older lady , she didn't get it why I was laughing , took a minute or so then she slapped me in the arm and told me I was fresh , but then hey would it save me any money?. Well yesterday she sent me a check and in the memo wrote the lady who had the hole ya filled ... I swear I almost fell the hell outta my chair laughing and she put and extra 50 bucks in to so I guess she was impressed !


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I did a job a few weeks ago for a lady and as we were discussing what she wanted done she told me" hey when your finished you can even dump your load in my hole " as she pointed to a area behind her house that was kinda wooded but real low , I turned and looked at her and cracked up right in her face . Like a full whole hearted belly laugh and she was pretty hot for a older lady , she didn't get it why I was laughing , took a minute or so then she slapped me in the arm and told me I was fresh , but then hey would it save me any money?. Well yesterday she sent me a check and in the memo wrote the lady who had the hole ya filled ... I swear I almost fell the hell outta my chair laughing and she put and extra 50 bucks in to so I guess she was impressed !



sometimes it pays to snuggle and talk to them after your done.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> sometimes it pays to snuggle and talk to them after your done.


evidentally it does man ....... Prolly have her as a lifer customer ! Treework with extra anchovies LOL


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Got up to 100 deg. today, just stupid hot, removed small dead redwood and bradford pear, then went home...
got big digger pine tomorrow, need to get it done quick or be back next day...4hr. is plenty in the heat...dont want to do what rope did and hit the dirt..lol...Rope, hope your doing better man...stay cool


----------



## tree md

111 here right now... We have been working 5 hour days the past two days... I had 2 fall out on me last week and I'm not looking to repeat that this week. Anyway, we knocked down approximately 600 Christmas trees in 8 hours. It's a mop up operation at this point. Hoping to be done by noon tomorrow if I hit it at daylight. Large dead Maple removal is on the agenda for Thursday... That reminds me, I have to schedule a line drop...

Stay cool all.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Only in the mid 80's here, but insane humidity.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I did a job a few weeks ago for a lady and as we were discussing what she wanted done she told me" hey when your finished you can even dump your load in my hole " as she pointed to a area behind her house that was kinda wooded but real low , I turned and looked at her and cracked up right in her face . Like a full whole hearted belly laugh and she was pretty hot for a older lady , she didn't get it why I was laughing , took a minute or so then she slapped me in the arm and told me I was fresh , but then hey would it save me any money?. Well yesterday she sent me a check and in the memo wrote the lady who had the hole ya filled ... I swear I almost fell the hell outta my chair laughing and she put and extra 50 bucks in to so I guess she was impressed !



Ya.. I'm not sending your crew over to grandma's place, to get some light into the garden, anytime soon!! 

Lol, this the same customer you and the Mexican were peeping on in the tub?? :msp_scared:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

It's been pretty slow here most of the year until now. I'm out about a month now, longest for this year by far.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. weren't you supposed to be weeding the syringes and used condoms out of those beds, and bark mulching?? You know, Jersey style baby!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Ya.. I'm not sending your crew over to grandma's place, to get some light into the garden, anytime soon!!
> 
> Lol, this the same customer you and the Mexican were peeping on in the tub?? :msp_scared:


god your obsessed with that tub story and no that happened 16 years ago and this was like 16 days ago , and I didn't realize you were sending us anywhere , maybe you should just focus on making the penquins smile with all your highly efficient tree equipment LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. weren't you supposed to be weeding the syringes and used condoms out of those beds, and bark mulching?? You know, Jersey style baby!!



Ummmm what's your suicide rate again ???? Amazing that the inhabitants of such a great place are dying to get out of there . 1 days til thirsty thursday ehhhhhh sparkles


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> god your obsessed with that tub story and no that happened 16 years ago and this was like 16 days ago , and I didn't realize you were sending us anywhere , maybe you should just focus on making the penquins smile with all your highly efficient tree equipment LOL



Right, right.. I think I'm starting to see a pattern here!! Lol.. 

So what was the bathtub story again.. just to humor the new guys, of course!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## epicklein22

Here's a first....doing a bunch of removals in a backyard/wooded area. They just had a boardwalk put in and there was a shed back there as well. We knocked a bunch of smaller removals out first and then started on a larger beech. Just as the first roped piece comes down, this guy runs up yelling "Stop!!!!!". Didn't even want me to finish lowering the piece. 

His problem you may wonder? He demanded we have a crane do the work or leave. For some reason, if a crane wasn't going to be used, he didn't want us there. So he talks to the boss/owner and we have to leave the job. Homeowner tells us to that he will find a company that will use a crane. You could have a picked a few of the trees no doubt, but it wasn't necessary or any faster. He still had a beech farther back that no way a crane will reach. Setup would have been terrible too with uneven ground. 

The company I work for has been in business for over 30 years and has never had someone demand a crane or no job. We have a 23 ton and a 15 ton crane, I think we know when they are needed or not.


----------



## Slvrmple72

So Andrew did you guys hoist that piece back up and glue it or what?:msp_tongue:


----------



## TreeAce

epicklein22 said:


> Here's a first....doing a bunch of removals in a backyard/wooded area. They just had a boardwalk put in and there was a shed back there as well. We knocked a bunch of smaller removals out first and then started on a larger beech. Just as the first roped piece comes down, this guy runs up yelling "Stop!!!!!". Didn't even want me to finish lowering the piece.
> 
> His problem you may wonder? He demanded we have a crane do the work or leave. For some reason, if a crane wasn't going to be used, he didn't want us there. So he talks to the boss/owner and we have to leave the job. Homeowner tells us to that he will find a company that will use a crane. You could have a picked a few of the trees no doubt, but it wasn't necessary or any faster. He still had a beech farther back that no way a crane will reach. Setup would have been terrible too with uneven ground.
> 
> The company I work for has been in business for over 30 years and has never had someone demand a crane or no job. We have a 23 ton and a 15 ton crane, I think we know when they are needed or not.


I ran into a similar situation once as a young climber. In this case, it turned out my boss at the time told the HO we would be using a crane for his removal. Hence the price.


----------



## treeman75

We started a big cottonwood today, every piece has to be roped. We got over half done today three more hours and we will have the top out then comes the big wood. Most of the neighbors were out watching and got a weeks worth of work from them.


----------



## treeman75

Hey Jared, the blocks have been working great. I have been using them quite a bit


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, life is hard, so get on with it.
Jeff:msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Hey Jared, the blocks have been working great. I have been using them quite a bit



Good deal. Glad they went to a good home.


----------



## treeman82

Nothing fabulous today. First thing this morning we chipped up a branch that I cut off a client's roof last night with a buddy of mine. Then we went on to remove a black birch which I've been eying for over a month now... every time I've tried to do it there's always a car, or other obstruction in the way. After we got that down we went to chip a brush pile, and then off to lunch. Afterwards we took out a roughly 80' tall hemlock, had the 2 guys swinging mauls to get it busted up so we could chip everything. Came up about 5 yards short with the truck, so I called a friend who brought his rackbody over to chip into. Got the boys dropped at the yard along with the chipper and went to dump the chips almost an hour away... landscaper friend needed 50 yards of chips for a job he's doing... got 1 load out there last night, and 1 tonight... plus the 5+ he got onto his truck today. Got back to the yard, loaded some gear onto the truck and went home to check out my new signs which had been delivered. Get back to the house, open the box up... all 4 of the signs were damaged  Called up the guy I've been dealing with to tell him what a beautiful job the sign company did, but that they were all damaged upon arrival. So now we have to see where this ends up.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, life is hard, so get on with it.
> Jeff:msp_tongue:



I cant wait to crawl out of bed and stretch the sore muscles and do it again tomarrow. I think my man suit is getting worn pretty thin though, its been between 100-110 the last month!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I cant wait to crawl out of bed and stretch the sore muscles and do it again tomarrow. I think my man suit is getting worn pretty thin though, its been between 100-110 the last month!



I do have sympathy! You guy's got it tough out there! 
Hat's off to ya'll.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> I do have sympathy! You guy's got it tough out there!
> Hat's off to ya'll.
> Jeff



Work has kinda slowed up this past month. Everyone is locking themselves in the air and not sitting on their decks looking at the trees. We are still working every day or half days but not out a month like I was.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Took some logs to the a amish guy with a bandsaw mill yesturday afternoon. Guy is real nice, and let me run the mill some. Unfortanitly it just made me want to buy one even more. He milled me 1600 bdft of white and red oak for $150. Most of the boards are 5/4" x 12" x 16'. Gonna have it kiln dried, then i am gonna start to turn it into furniture.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just had my butt handed to me by a ash removal. Over 2 roofs that are black,cranking heat waves up at me, a fence, deck and patio, had to rig every piece, no shade all sun, no wind, I am freakin cooked. Difficult location but easy tree, but the heat just zapps the energy right out of me, so glad its done. Drank at least 2-3 gallons of water/Gatorade, still peed brown/green! Kept thinking of Rope, so I kept taking breaks, making sure I didn't take a ride, but I know I was getting there a couple times.

I love AC.

So check this out. Had a phone call, by a very hysterical woman I know, about her moms house. I will try and get this right.
So her parents have a few large trees on their property line. The next door guy wants them out, says he will pay if they sign off on it. They do. No problem, they wouldn't mind them out either. What they didn't want, is for a crew to show, and lay the trees over into the yard and, GET THIS! they dropped them into their garden, was in full production,smashed everything, tore up all the landscaping , dropped one into their brand new burn pit patio that they just had installed, busted it up, windmill from their grandpas farm house that was set in some landscaping. Of course ripping branches and crap down from the trees that where far into the yard. When she showed ( the duaghter), they had a bucket truck right there and had access via the drive from the one who is paying. Instead of going up and piecing it down they just dumped them. They had already put great big notches in trees and when she started jumping their butt about it, they guy said he was going to leave and screw the trees, this after the notches. She threatened to call the cops if he did and the he freaked and bailed anyways, leaving his crew there to lay them over, well they did, lol. She asked them if they knew what they where doing "what do u know about tree work lady" they asked. She responded with "I know it doesn't look like that, if U knew what U where doing, u would have used that truck right there or climbed them, like my Arborist (me) does, making it come down in pieces" Now there is several thousands of dollars in damage, they bailed leaving all the mess, think they took the wood, but left the debris, of course with a promise of "we will pay for the damage" Which probably totals more than the job. She called me to ask what to do. I said call the cops! They didn't have permission to do that, they where trespassing. Told her that you cant just drop stuff in another's yard with out permission. They didn't give permission for that, only that they agreed to let the guy take them out if he paid for them. Never giving them permission to use their yard.

Now, I don't know that I have every detail right, she was real excited, they broke more stuff but I cant remember, she was going so fast, and this totally took me off guard. She wanted me to come over and chew them out, but I don't need idiots like that scratching my stuff or busting a window, so I said leave my name out of it.

As I understand it, they had plenty of room in the other yard, with no obstructions, they had a bucket and they could have climbed it easy enough, but it was a hot mofo, so I am guessing they just said screw it and murphed it. They told her that they went up as high as they could to set a line for the rope, guess it was about halfway. Freakin WOW! So then of course I had to ask who it was, when she told me who it was, I had to laugh, same crack head under investigation for drug dealing. So then it was my turn "Why in the hell didn't u have them call me?" She said she didn't know about until it was already going down and her mom called frantic. 

I am playing hookie today,another smoker and I am fried from the last 2 days, so I will go take a look, try and get some pics. Guess she got video of it, so I will try and get that as well.Should be some good entertainment! Freakin crack head hacks, gotta lovem.


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Took some logs to the a amish guy with a bandsaw mill yesturday afternoon. Guy is real nice, and let me run the mill some. Unfortanitly it just made me want to buy one even more. He milled me 1600 bdft of white and red oak for $150. Most of the boards are 5/4" x 12" x 16'. Gonna have it kiln dried, then i am gonna start to turn it into furniture.



You ever do any tree work for the Amish? Pretty amazing people. I always thought that one of them would make the perfect groundman with the work ethic they have.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Thought I was going to get alot done today....wrong, got to the job, going to take out a pine, bigshot my climbing line in, to then set pull line, getting ready to put saddle on.........started cramping up bad, no bathroon in sight, uggg, lucky im a 3 or so miles from home, hop in truck and make beeline home.......ugggg, take some imodium and kick back for hours , got back to job site (100deg. now) and "MURPHED" that pine down...lol

Going back tomorrow to buck and chip, I hope


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got another job to go quote tomorrow evening. Gonna take the next two days and get my stump grinder back together finally. 

I never did any tree work for the Amish. They pretty much can do anything themselfs or have a brother or cousin that can.

I picked up my boards today. Gonna make a new office desk out of them.


----------



## treemandan

cfield said:


> You ever do any tree work for the Amish? Pretty amazing people. I always thought that one of them would make the perfect groundman with the work ethic they have.



You know, one might THINK they would and even to me it sounds like a good idea at first but in reality I dunno. Think about it.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got another job to go quote tomorrow evening. Gonna take the next two days and get my stump grinder back together finally.
> 
> I never did any tree work for the Amish. They pretty much can do anything themselfs or have a brother or cousin that can.
> 
> I picked up my boards today. Gonna make a new office desk out of them.





My only regret is that i wasn't born Amish.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> My only regret is that i wasn't born Amish.



Well you got the curly hair at least.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well you got the curly hair at least.



just missing the beard and hat..


----------



## superjunior

Using our crane mon. when all of a sudden it stopped turning. we had up and down but no left or right. lucky for us it was pretty much right over the cradle and empty when it happened. new swing motor installed 7200.00 and I won't have it back for at least a week


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> Using our crane mon. when all of a sudden it stopped turning. we had up and down but no left or right. lucky for us it was pretty much right over the cradle and empty when it happened. new swing motor installed 7200.00 and I won't have it back for at least a week


I feel for you. When something like that happens it's hard not to count the days that your working for nothing.
Phil


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> You know, one might THINK they would and even to me it sounds like a good idea at first but in reality I dunno. Think about it.



Yeah, you would get pegged as a Pagan right away!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

Got the guys set up on a terrible job this morning and then dropped the truck off to have it detailed. Paid a local company $500 to wash, clay, and wax my truck, I think I got shafted. Other than that, looked at a job or two and got some money.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I'm gonna have to tell one of the new guys to drag his ass today. I basically hired this guy as a groundman. I guess he figured he was gonna be my boss. Now that its becoming clear to him that that's not the way it works, he seems to have copped a major attitude. Time to fire before I kill. I mean I never met a more annoying mother####er in all my years of doing this ####... just the way he breathes is bothersome.

Welcome to the tree service. Yea! 

Oh well, I'm fairly confident I can find something better next time. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I think I'm gonna have to tell one of the new guys to drag his ass today. I basically hired this guy as a groundman. I guess he figured he was gonna be my boss. Now that its becoming clear to him that that's not the way it works, he seems to have copped a major attitude. Time to fire before I kill. I mean I never met a more annoying mother####er in all my years of doing this ####... just the way he breathes is bothersome.
> 
> Welcome to the tree service. Yea!
> 
> Oh well, I'm fairly confident I can find something better next time. Lol.



Or my luck worse then him


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Or my luck worse then him



True. It's like a box of chocolates. lol.

I just did the deed. I decided to just keep it mellow and be professional about it. He said he "kinda sensed it wasn't going well". Hahaha, I wonder if it was the steam coming outta my ears!!


----------



## Jumper

Framed houses for Habitat for Humanity.Job interview with ATCO Electric tomorrow.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> I picked up my boards today. Gonna make a new office desk out of them.



gonna be a real big desk ay?


----------



## deevo

*slammed*

With storm work since Tuesday, worked til 200 in the morning, all crane work, trees on houses (insurance jobs), was awesome! Worked with another company who already had a 60 tn terex on their site. Had to get used to the OP. My usual guy is camping and away this week! Worked some long days, had to turn away at least 20 people asking us to take trees off their houses. Looked like a tornado went thru the area! Tons of companies (real ones) hacks just can't do or have the equipment for these! Very technical pics, trees were on top of each other, binded into houses, you name it! Worst I have seen in a long time! Youngbuck 20 helped us out yesterday and is again tomorrow. Met Squad 143 from here finally as we were working on the same street. He can confirm the carnage! Anyways haven't slept much in the past few days, back at it tomorrow! GRCS has been kept busy! Oh yeah ordered a new Edge harness for me and my climber, they were on my back step when I got home tonight. All I can say is wow! Very comfy, light and can't wait to use it tomorrow! Most profitable week.....ever!


----------



## leadarrows

Filed a warrant for failure to a appear on a dead beat renter. Never done that before.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Past couple days I've been killing scrub trees, box elder and ash mostly. Too small to warrant the Wraptor, or in too dense of canopy to toss a throw-line. I was surprised I was able to gaff up the trees without stopping  on Tuesday i did some seven 40-60 ft ash poles in regrowth canopy, and a 60 ft bass wwood that was a bit thicker. PITA sliding the stuff through with minimum damage to that understory. Interesting change of pace though, Monday I got my butt kicked doing fine deadwood to green ash, those tall muli-stem where there is little place to stand. I could only do it for four hours before my arms were falling off


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> With storm work since Tuesday, worked til 200 in the morning, all crane work, trees on houses (insurance jobs), was awesome! Worked with another company who already had a 60 tn terex on their site. Had to get used to the OP. My usual guy is camping and away this week! Worked some long days, had to turn away at least 20 people asking us to take trees off their houses. Looked like a tornado went thru the area! Tons of companies (real ones) hacks just can't do or have the equipment for these! Very technical pics, trees were on top of each other, binded into houses, you name it! Worst I have seen in a long time! Youngbuck 20 helped us out yesterday and is again tomorrow. Met Squad 143 from here finally as we were working on the same street. He can confirm the carnage! Anyways haven't slept much in the past few days, back at it tomorrow! GRCS has been kept busy! Oh yeah ordered a new Edge harness for me and my climber, they were on my back step when I got home tonight. All I can say is wow! Very comfy, light and can't wait to use it tomorrow! Most profitable week.....ever!



Ya, tons of damage. Great finally meeting you in person Devon.
Was able to help Mike (MC Tree Service) for the day, before heading up to Haliburton for a full day yesterday. Hydro had done a disconnect so I could drop two trees and they were hooking the line back up that day, so I had to get it done. Additionally, I'm supposed to be on holidays this week and had company coming to the cottage. 
It all worked out. Good working with Mike. 

Got my first crane ride, did a few picks.
Unfortunately all my gear and equipment were up north and I was coming from the city. Had to stop by the Arborist supply store and pick up new chainsaw pants and helmet. Used Mike's saddle. More comfortable with my stuff, but it was fun just the same. Looked like a newbie with the new gear.

Working with Mike next week, still cleaning up.

Got some good pics, but don't know how to upload them from my iPhone.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Putting my grinder back together. What a pain in the arss. Been working on it for two days and I am not even halfway done. Wtf


----------



## TreeAce

squad143 said:


> Ya, tons of damage. Great finally meeting you in person Devon.
> Was able to help Mike (MC Tree Service) for the day, before heading up to Haliburton for a full day yesterday. Hydro had done a disconnect so I could drop two trees and they were hooking the line back up that day, so I had to get it done. Additionally, I'm supposed to be on holidays this week and had company coming to the cottage.
> It all worked out. Good working with Mike.
> 
> Got my first crane ride, did a few picks.
> Unfortunately all my gear and equipment were up north and I was coming from the city. Had to stop by the Arborist supply store and pick up new chainsaw pants and helmet. Used Mike's saddle. More comfortable with my stuff, but it was fun just the same. Looked like a newbie with the new gear.
> 
> Working with Mike next week, still cleaning up.
> 
> Got some good pics, but don't know how to upload them from my iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my iphone


Glad you guys are having "fun". sounds exciting to me. You may wanna try "tapatalk" its a forum app or something. It will make getting your pics up a breeze. Be safe


----------



## Slvrmple72

If I have to Deadwood one more streetfull of Honey Locust I will just spit...dust...
Homeowner comes out in afternoon and asks,"How can you work in such heat?" 
Without hesitation i reply" My heart pumps lava, right Billy?" to which he quickly adds,"it's true!"
She looks at us dumbfounded and walked back into her air-conditioned house.
Its always best to nip problems in the bud before they even start....


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Ya, tons of damage. Great finally meeting you in person Devon.
> Was able to help Mike (MC Tree Service) for the day, before heading up to Haliburton for a full day yesterday. Hydro had done a disconnect so I could drop two trees and they were hooking the line back up that day, so I had to get it done. Additionally, I'm supposed to be on holidays this week and had company coming to the cottage.
> It all worked out. Good working with Mike.
> 
> Got my first crane ride, did a few picks.
> Unfortunately all my gear and equipment were up north and I was coming from the city. Had to stop by the Arborist supply store and pick up new chainsaw pants and helmet. Used Mike's saddle. More comfortable with my stuff, but it was fun just the same. Looked like a newbie with the new gear.
> 
> Working with Mike next week, still cleaning up.
> 
> Got some good pics, but don't know how to upload them from my iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my iphone



Yeah back at ya Chuck! Nice shiney helmet! Mike is a great guy and has a great operation going! Filled the log truck a few times today taking away some big monsters!Grant was a cool crane operator! Especially at midnight the night before. Not much sleep this week, nothing a bunch of coffee and monster drinks can't help! Used my new Edge saddle today, I am very happy with it! On the way home picked up a brand new 395 xp. Replacing my 066! Awesome week for sure!


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Past couple days I've been killing scrub trees, box elder and ash mostly. Too small to warrant the Wraptor, or in too dense of canopy to toss a throw-line. I was surprised I was able to gaff up the trees without stopping  on Tuesday i did some seven 40-60 ft ash poles in regrowth canopy, and a 60 ft bass wwood that was a bit thicker. PITA sliding the stuff through with minimum damage to that understory. Interesting change of pace though, Monday I got my butt kicked doing fine deadwood to green ash, those tall muli-stem where there is little place to stand. I could only do it for four hours before my arms were falling off



With ash sometimes I cheat with footholds


----------



## sgreanbeans

We went and removed a storm damaged leader off a oak, out of a creek and down a hill. Decent sized leader, lots of brush, all had to be done by hand, suuuuuucked. Was soaked to the bone after a hour. 
Had a neighbor up the street keep bugging me to look at his tree, he wanted it pruned. I gaffed him as he told me up front that he expected the hood hookup. I don't even know this guy and he is demanding it up front, nope,no, natta. So I came home yesterday to see that it was being pru... scratch that freakin totaled. The absolute worse case of lion tailing I have ever seen. Once was giant ash, now looks like 5 or 6 palm trees. Horrible, horrible work...........but typical as well. Don't understand why some one cant ask, or look it up, how to prune properly that is. Guess I am being kinda a Dirt bag, he wanted me to do it, I didn't want the job and he got bad service. But I hate it when people expect me to drop down for them and I don't even know them. My neighbors right around me, pay very little for tree work. I cover my expenses and thats it, keeps them happy and they never complain about me runnin my trucks up and down the road. The only time I automatically give a hook up is when I learn they are a Jarhead. Marines get the hookup, always get the hookup.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out for my bachelors party. Last weekend as a single man


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading out for my bachelors party. Last weekend as a single man



Hope they don't drag ya up to your doorstep and ring the bell at the end of the night.. Passed out, all covered in glitter, some dollar bills tangled up in your beard..


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading out for my bachelors party. Last weekend as a single man



Make sure you show us your drunken dance shots, Blakes where the bomb!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Make sure you show us your drunken dance shots, Blakes where the bomb!



I got a feeling old blakey's tail might be dragging a little low today. I heard something about a buddy's wedding and an open bar, yesterday. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading out for my bachelors party. Last weekend as a single man



Congrats!! Who's the lucky guy??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Congrats!! Who's the lucky guy??



You buddy


----------



## treeman75

I finally joined the 60' club!


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I finally joined the 60' club!



What're you and 2tree on your honeymoon already?? Hahaha. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> What're you and 2tree on your honeymoon already?? Hahaha. :hmm3grin2orange:



Not my type. LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Not my type. LOL



Lol, sorry, I'm just really bored today. 

What's the 60' club?


----------



## treeman75

Friday we finished an oak for a buddy of mine at his place on lewis&clark lake. It was over his and the neighbors trailer and really didnt have any good leads high enough to rope it off of. We did some picks with the MH and chipped it right there. It was hot as hell and when we were done we jumped in the lake for a while. We were on the Nebraska side the bluffs on the other side is South Dakota.View attachment 247479
View attachment 247480
View attachment 247481
View attachment 247482


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Lol, sorry, I'm just really bored today.
> 
> What's the 60' club?



Getting it on in the bucket all the way up!


----------



## treeman75

treeman75 said:


> Getting it on in the bucket all the way up!



Its even better if she is afraid of hieghts! LOL


----------



## epicklein22

My buddy Jeff and I took out this birch tree yesterday. Jeff did a phenomenal job climbing. He took it down all by hand. Every other tree company wanted to use a bucket, but you would have damaged the landscape and had to cut your way in for access. We had planned to rent a spider lift after looking at the tree again earlier this week, but it was rented out this weekend. So Jeff did it the old fashioned way and it worked out well with no damage at all.


----------



## squad143

TreeAce said:


> Glad you guys are having "fun". sounds exciting to me. You may wanna try "tapatalk" its a forum app or something. It will make getting your pics up a breeze. Be safe



Thanks TreeAce

60 Ton Terex crane
View attachment 247496


Mike (MC Tree Service) magically levitating a tree top
View attachment 247497


Kevin (Arboristic Tree Care) tests the limits of his Vermeer S600XT
View attachment 247498


----------



## treeman82

Just got back from a working vacation. Went with a friend and his father (initially) to their lake house up by Lake George to take out 2 pines. Stopped on Thursday morning at a friend's house to borrow all of his alturnamats to get across a neighboring lawn, and we took off after lunch. Got around Albany at about 5:00 and had a blowout on my chipper... luckily my friend decided to bring a spare tire from one of his trailers, so we were able to get the problem fixed without too much trouble. Got the 2 trees down on Saturday... worked on them from about 9:00 AM - 8:00 PM... (2) 130' tall white pines... nice and gooey. Worked at least half a day on Saturday to get the wood cleaned up and gear stowed, but otherwise got to relax and had a pretty good time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Having a Bud, beautiful day.
Jeff
View attachment 247554


----------



## mattfr12

Updated pics of the bandit. Keeps cats from crapin in my yard. And now when people don't pay just let him go down the chimney. Amazing what a coon can destroy in a few hours.


----------



## mattfr12

Some pics of a big oak removal for the township.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice one.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Some pics of a big oak removal for the township.



Thats a biggy for sure, using your k boom to take the big stuff away?


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Thats a biggy for sure, using your k boom to take the big stuff away?



ya i spent all day cutting on that mofo was a nightmare. those old trees are full of all kinds of good stuff to mess up your chains. found wire fence and a few rocks during the process. I'm uploading a movie of the trunk drop now it made a pretty good thud. we dropped about 40 foot of it since it was in a vacant field and for new road construction. turf damage wasn't an issue. only pain where the power lines.

without a crane or k-boom i wouldn't be bidding these things running an 880 all day sucks. i only have to slab it a few times with the knuckle we did the trunk in 4 pieces. my s250 bobcat couldn't lift 4-5 feet of the trunk stood it straight on its nose. 4-5 feet of it was close to 4-5k at 40 feet. at the base was close to 6-8k. it was solid very little rot in the middle.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> ya i spent all day cutting on that mofo was a nightmare. those old trees are full of all kinds of good stuff to mess up your chains. found wire fence and a few rocks during the process. I'm uploading a movie of the trunk drop now it made a pretty good thud. we dropped about 40 foot of it since it was in a vacant field and for new road construction. turf damage wasn't an issue. only pain where the power lines.
> 
> without a crane or k-boom i wouldn't be bidding these things running an 880 all day sucks. i only have to slab it a few times with the knuckle we did the trunk in 4 pieces. my s250 bobcat couldn't lift 4-5 feet of the trunk stood it straight on its nose. 4-5 feet of it was close to 4-5k at 40 feet. at the base was close to 6-8k. it was solid very little rot in the middle.



Good stuff , after the storm work we did last week, got me thinking of a truck like yours! Would of been nice to have. We used a 60 tn terex in the pic squad 143 posted.


----------



## mattfr12

Ya if your in it for the long haul its a must have. not just for dismantling trees but for your back, cutting down the tree becomes the hardest part of the job not cleaning it up. thats why i started buying stuff like that so i still can walk when I'm 50.


----------



## mattfr12

Heres The video. 

Large oak tree drop - YouTube


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Ya if your in it for the long haul its a must have. not just for dismantling trees but for your back, cutting down the tree becomes the hardest part of the job not cleaning it up. thats why i started buying stuff like that so i still can walk when I'm 50.



I hear ya there! We did 20 good sized insurance claims, all trees On houses and structures, turned away all sorts of work too. I insurance companies work first ! Don't have to haggle over the price! That's always nice! My price is my price!


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> I hear ya there! We did 20 good sized insurance claims, all trees On houses and structures, turned away all sorts of work too. I insurance companies work first ! Don't have to haggle over the price! That's always nice! My price is my price!



That's the way to be. Gotta get paid good for your efforts. The super cheap guys just come and go stick with it cranes are not out of anyone's reach.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Blew a radiator hose on the bucket today. Eric was behind me in the dump and noticed the leak well before the engine got hot. A quick run to the parts store and a little roadside wrenchin and we were back on the road to the next job. I've learned to take #### like that in a little better stride these days. Yeah, it's annoying but what you gonna do? Got a nice sized sugar maple to beat into submission tomorrow.


----------



## no tree to big

had a little leak in one of the plastic or nylon tubes that go to the control for the bucket, had a couple cuts left before we could drop the rest of the trunk under the 3 phase that we had deenergized. don't you know it we go to hook the cable for one piece and it starts gushing, ok fold her up... but the remaining 2 picks are in the most ridiculous position completely unclimbable because we took everything above it already so no tips and right on top of the wires so its not like we can leave it, those limbs were the reason we deenergized in the first place argh... couldn't reach all the way out with the crane to set a climber. only freaking set of wires in the entire town along the street just happened to have a tree right in the corner of 2 sets of 3 phase fun stuff


----------



## beastmaster

*Short easy day*

I drove up to lake Arrowhead today and did a crane removal on a large(no where near as large as matt's)Oak tree leaning over a cabin. Was done and got paid in an hour. Though I have been doing my share of crane jobs these last few years, I am still a novice. I miss judged where center was on a long funny shaped leader and it flipped on me. It took me by surprise and narrowly missed me. That didn't really scare me, but when the operator was trying to pull it out of a mess of branches it got tangled up in, I thought he was going to pull the tree over. That made me pucker a little.
Tomorrow I am working for a local Company for the first time. He said he's interested in hiring me full time. Don't know if I want that, but driving only 7 miles to work each day does have an appeal. Told him we'll just play it by ear. The guy's a tree freak. I think we'll get along fine. He said I was highly recommended to him by another Arborist I sometimes help out. I don't want to disappoint. Seems like a really good company, and they have a 60 ft boom(yea ha!)


----------



## sgreanbeans

We started a large prune project, all trees on site at a hi end house. Was in a really thick ash, couldn't help but be paranoid, last time I was in one like this I got mugged by those little black and white jerks, so every time I would see something buzz by, I started to panic, thinking I am going to get nailed again, lol. Then, don't ya just love it when ya get into a tree and find a couple decent sized branches that are busted from wind and need to come out,and they always need to be right over the house, crap! Flying out today to Cali, back on Friday. Califus, yes, here I come.


----------



## [email protected]

*Line blown*



no tree to big said:


> had a little leak in one of the plastic or nylon tubes that go to the control for the bucket, had a couple cuts left before we could drop the rest of the trunk under the 3 phase that we had deenergized. don't you know it we go to hook the cable for one piece and it starts gushing, ok fold her up... but the remaining 2 picks are in the most ridiculous position completely unclimbable because we took everything above it already so no tips and right on top of the wires so its not like we can leave it, those limbs were the reason we deenergized in the first place argh... couldn't reach all the way out with the crane to set a climber. only freaking set of wires in the entire town along the street just happened to have a tree right in the corner of 2 sets of 3 phase fun stuff



Woops, know that feeling all too well. I've learnt to keep a set of replaceable special hydraulic ends in the truck of each size for just such an occassion.:msp_scared:


----------



## squad143

Still doing clean up from last weeks storm in Beaverton. Deevo is working here today as well. Had Peavy Tree bring downq their spiderlift. Man that thing is cool. Devon had a smile from ear to ear.

I want a new toy!


----------



## squad143

Forgot the picture
View attachment 247818


----------



## squad143

One of this morning's jobs.
View attachment 247821


One of many blow downs
View attachment 247823


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sugar maple went nice and easy. Getting the bucket just right was a bit of a trick, had about 2 inches clearance under the rain gutter. Trunk was about as rotten as could be without falling over. The leads were all beat up by wood peckers so I chained and ratchet strapped the co doms together for a little added strength. Lot of dead all through it so I had a few pucker moments as the tops busted up on the trunk below me. Took all the precautions, plywood over the skylight, taking small pieces and used a lot of clove hitches to back up the dead stuff. It looks bigger than it really was, about 36" dbh, was able to drop a good sized spar once I got the bucket out the way. Another day in the office.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Still doing clean up from last weeks storm in Beaverton. Deevo is working here today as well. Had Peavy Tree bring downq their spiderlift. Man that thing is cool. Devon had a smile from ear to ear.
> 
> I want a new toy!


Yep that thing was amazing to work with! Like I told you, tree unclimbable (unless you wanted to try - be dead when the first hanger let go!) unable to get a bucket truck or crane in. Insurance job so after I paid the owner of the lift I still made $. Oh yeah one dead smacked up leader was over a busy railway track ! Old cn railway hydro/utility lines below! All went well! 3 other companies said 2-3 days to do it. We started at 8, pulled out of the driveway at 230! Grcs came in handy and lifted that one section right off the shed, Lowered it down where we wanted with ease! Will post pics when I get home from the cottage.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Sugar maple went nice and easy. Getting the bucket just right was a bit of a trick, had about 2 inches clearance under the rain gutter. Trunk was about as rotten as could be without falling over. The leads were all beat up by wood peckers so I chained and ratchet strapped the co doms together for a little added strength. Lot of dead all through it so I had a few pucker moments as the tops busted up on the trunk below me. Took all the precautions, plywood over the skylight, taking small pieces and used a lot of clove hitches to back up the dead stuff. It looks bigger than it really was, about 36" dbh, was able to drop a good sized spar once I got the bucket out the way. Another day in the office.


Good job Chris! Looks like we all had a good day, interesting jobs respectively !


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Still doing clean up from last weeks storm in Beaverton. Deevo is working here today as well. Had Peavy Tree bring downq their spiderlift. Man that thing is cool. Devon had a smile from ear to ear.
> 
> I want a new toy!


One more good storm and I might be the third person in Canada to own one! All in all was a great last week with all this storm work. Long Long days and some nights but well worth it! What did you think of my small brother ?


----------



## no tree to big

not really sure how this works but I have a new crane op to train, the guy ran a crane for a roofing co. lifting chit up to the roof tops, never even seen a tree cut down in his life, and on his first day he is supposed to be running the crane for big takedowns??? I mean hell I was on the crane crew for over a year before they even let me touch the controls to do small removals and I paid freakin close attention to almost every pick how it was cabled how it was cut... doesn't help that we had a new to crane removal bucket guy either. needless to say but it was a slow and scary day today and if I have to tell this guy one more time DON"T PULL HARD I'm gonna kick him in the neck :msp_biggrin: I tell dude boom left a little apparently that means boom so freaking far that the stick looks like a sideways fishing pole and to top it off add a little cable up to boot even after I'm screaming stop stop stop


----------



## treeman82

Went through a DOT stop this morning... called it a day once they let me go. Was supposed to go do a very small job for a new customer today, heard from NUMEROUS sources that the husband is very nice, but the mrs. is absolutely terrible. Figured I'd already had my share of headaches, so I went and helped a friend with decking his trailer... what fun.


----------



## [email protected]

*Newty!b ci*



no tree to big said:


> not really sure how this works but I have a new crane op to train, the guy ran a crane for a roofing co. lifting chit up to the roof tops, never even seen a tree cut down in his life, and on his first day he is supposed to be running the crane for big takedowns??? I mean hell I was on the crane crew for over a year before they even let me touch the controls to do small removals and I paid freakin close attention to almost every pick how it was cabled how it was cut... doesn't help that we had a new to crane removal bucket guy either. needless to say but it was a slow and scary day today and if I have to tell this guy one more time DON"T PULL HARD I'm gonna kick him in the neck :msp_biggrin: I tell dude boom left a little apparently that means boom so freaking far that the stick looks like a sideways fishing pole and to top it off add a little cable up to boot even after I'm screaming stop stop stop



opcorn: woo hoo can't wait!


----------



## [email protected]

*Newb City!*



no tree to big said:


> not really sure how this works but I have a new crane op to train, the guy ran a crane for a roofing co. lifting chit up to the roof tops, never even seen a tree cut down in his life, and on his first day he is supposed to be running the crane for big takedowns??? I mean hell I was on the crane crew for over a year before they even let me touch the controls to do small removals and I paid freakin close attention to almost every pick how it was cabled how it was cut... doesn't help that we had a new to crane removal bucket guy either. needless to say but it was a slow and scary day today and if I have to tell this guy one more time DON"T PULL HARD I'm gonna kick him in the neck :msp_biggrin: I tell dude boom left a little apparently that means boom so freaking far that the stick looks like a sideways fishing pole and to top it off add a little cable up to boot even after I'm screaming stop stop stop



opcorn:opcorn: Woo hoo what's next?


----------



## no tree to big

[email protected] said:


> opcorn:opcorn: Woo hoo what's next?


 I can only imagine. O and to boot I wacked myself in the face with a small hanger that broke off the one pick, I watched that baby slide all the way down the boom right into my face didn't even flinch lol, I forgot to duck, wasn't a big piece at all maybe an inch in diameter and 3 feet long with lots of 1/4" sticks on it. 

all I know is I'm driving the grapple tomorrow so that means I don't have to deal with anybody at all and I'm going to enjoy it like I never enjoyed anything before :msp_ohmy:


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Sugar maple went nice and easy. Getting the bucket just right was a bit of a trick, had about 2 inches clearance under the rain gutter. Trunk was about as rotten as could be without falling over. The leads were all beat up by wood peckers so I chained and ratchet strapped the co doms together for a little added strength. Lot of dead all through it so I had a few pucker moments as the tops busted up on the trunk below me. Took all the precautions, plywood over the skylight, taking small pieces and used a lot of clove hitches to back up the dead stuff. It looks bigger than it really was, about 36" dbh, was able to drop a good sized spar once I got the bucket out the way. Another day in the office.


 Nice, never thought of using a hammer to wedge the spar over, axes sure get heavy.Is that blower battery operated or a plug in?.


----------



## mr. holden wood

The leads were all beat up by wood peckers so I chained and ratchet strapped the co doms together for a little added strength. 














[/QUOTE]
If you were going to cable a tree how far up would you go, 2/3rd's right? Same concept on a removal. Start higher and work the straps down if needed.


----------



## keh10

This is all from yesterday, but it was kind of a crazy day so I didn't have a chance to post until now. We started the day with a great climb on a gorgeous monster white oak. My boss started deadwooding on the far side of the tree away from the house with the bucket truck while I TRIED to set my lines to climb the rest. I was driving my bosses truck that day and when I was transferring my gear over from my truck, I forgot my beeline, my bigshot and my cell phone. So I sat there for 15 minutes tossing my throwline by hand and realizing how inept I am without the bigshot :angry2:. Anyways, I was never able to hit that perfect tie in point that I wanted and being the stubborn bastard that I am, I ended up free climbing and setting my line manually. 
Once I had my line set everything went great. I was climbing with the old traditional closed system since I forgot my beeline, but in a tree with so many strong limbs, it really didn't slow me down or throw me off my game. In the end I was able to deadwood the entire tree from my initial TIP with a few secondary lines set with the tail of my main line. This climb really rejuvenated me. It's not very often that I get to deadwood a 120 year old white oak like this.










Next we moved on to this little dead elm that was tangled in telephone/cable lines. Initially, I thought it was gonna cause us trouble from the lines blocking access with the bucket, but we were able to stay away from the high voltage on the top and piece it out. After the elm we went to lunch at a barbeque joint and decided to call it a day.

So, fat and full of delicious pork ribs, I head home. As I'm pulling in, I see a plume of smoke coming from the field behind my house! I pull into the driveway and my mom is waiting there. She tells me the field behind my house is on fire from a lightning struck tree. If you remember, I had left my cell phone, so while I was stuffing my face with ribs, I had no idea my house was in danger. I head up the hill and meet up with my dad and brother when the forest service pulled up with a dozer. The local fire dept. had arrived awhile before I got there and things were pretty much under control. I started going around the perimeter with a hand sprayer and putting out anything that I thought might rekindle the unburned grass. After about 30 minutes, the dozer had completed a basic perimeter around the fire. Most of the land that was burned was pasture, but it had spread into the edge of the woods and while the dozer helped, it had pushed a lot of brush into the fire through the woods. After the forest service and fire dept. left, my dad and I kept spraying the edges with hand sprayers because fires were quickly popping up where the dozer had made a lane through the woods. I feel like it is likely if we hadn't spent those extra hours spraying after the fire dept left, the fire could have jumped the lane because the trees made so many bridges overhead of where the dozer plowed it's path. 

All in all, I am very grateful to everyone who came out and helped (a lot of neighbors, local FD, and forest service). I will say there are a lot of lazy folks with the local FD, but some of those guys were busting ass and in 100 degree heat (without a fire) you cant help but respect that. 

I got home from work today and jogged up the hill just check things one last time and lo and behold, fire had sprung up again on the edge where it could have jumped across the lane. I had jogged up the hill in nothing but shorts so I throw some dirt with my hands on the fire to settle it down. Then I headed down to the house and got my brothers four wheeler which has a sprayer on it and took care of business.

As of right now, I doubt if I'll have to patrol anymore, but better safe than sorry. Honestly it was a real eye opener and we got really lucky. A neighbor has turkey houses within 500 yards of where the fire was stopped and my house is less than a quarter of a mile down the hill. It was a real shame that we lost some good grass for our cattle (which is a rare commodity around here these days), but we will make it through with no problems. And yeah, the fire was started from a tree that was struck by lightning on Sunday morning and smoldered until noon on Tuesday until it lit the grass.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> If you were going to cable a tree how far up would you go, 2/3rd's right? Same concept on a removal. Start higher and work the straps down if needed.



Every situation calls for different adjustments to the rule of thumb. You should know this considering how great you are. Lol. 

Mike, the blower, I think, is the BG55 or 65, not sure. I'd like to own a backpack blower someday but to be honest, There's no more room in the truck.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> True. It's like a box of chocolates. lol.
> 
> I just did the deed. I decided to just keep it mellow and be professional about it. He said he "kinda sensed it wasn't going well". Hahaha, I wonder if it was the steam coming outta my ears!!



You have to winnow the chaff to get the good bits out. Quite often it is not about the competency of the worker, but how he fits on the team. Maybe hire two the next time and tell them only one will stay 

Got a buddy who is mellow, but tells people that he is a hard man to work for, and they may not make it through probation. A lot of people hire labor on as part-time/temporary so that when let go there is no problem with the state labor relations. "if things work out maybe I can make a place for you" inferring that they have to work hard to deserve it.


----------



## treeman82

After a late start to the morning I wound up looking at 3 jobs this afternoon. First job was nothing crazy, very small red pine... called the lady in advance to let her know I was on my way, she said she had somebody else scheduled for that time, so I pulled off somewhere to hang out for a half hour. Turns out when I showed up that the other company scheduled to give an estimate never showed. Second job was terrible. Bunch of dead poplars between 2 parking lots. Almost impossible to access through all the vines, prickers, and underbrush. The strangest part was that another tree company keeps some trucks in one of the lots... we were called in by the property owner. Third job was WAY out of the way... friend of mine was asked by a business contact to send somebody over to give a price for removing a tree on the property. Took a ride over there this evening, pull into the driveway, and notice 2 or 3 medium sized white pines that were recently pruned. Asked the homeowner what the deal was... they had Bartlett in there to prune them, must have taken a 3 man crew all day with a bucket and climber. They did a beautiful job... the homeowner was very happy with the work and the people. I asked why did you call me in? Comes down to cheap more or less.. I told him "shame on you, they did a good job on your pine trees... pay them the money to take the tree down."


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Blakesmaster said:


> Mike, the blower, I think, is the BG55 or 65, not sure. I'd like to own a backpack blower someday but to be honest, There's no more room in the truck.



That was Holden commenting on the blower. I think I have the same one.


----------



## mattfr12

Mike Cantolina said:


> That was Holden commenting on the blower. I think I have the same one.



thats all we use is the 55 i never saw much point in buying an expensive blower its only used for like 5 min at the end of the day to blow sawdust around. the other big advantage to it tho is we get a few of them and lock the triggers on when we are burning stumps turns the stump pile into an incinerator with all the air blowing into the bottom of it and diesel fuel getting sprayed on top.


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You have to winnow the chaff to get the good bits out. Quite often it is not about the competency of the worker, but how he fits on the team. Maybe hire two the next time and tell them only one will stay
> 
> Got a buddy who is mellow, but tells people that he is a hard man to work for, and they may not make it through probation. A lot of people hire labor on as part-time/temporary so that when let go there is no problem with the state labor relations. "if things work out maybe I can make a place for you" inferring that they have to work hard to deserve it.



Hardest thing to do for me is to let a guy go. Second is hiring him in the first place., third is liking the guy and covering for him.
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> thats all we use is the 55 i never saw much point in buying an expensive blower its only used for like 5 min at the end of the day to blow sawdust around. the other big advantage to it tho is we get a few of them and lock the triggers on when we are burning stumps turns the stump pile into an incinerator with all the air blowing into the bottom of it and diesel fuel getting sprayed on top.



I guess if you are mainly removing trees along the side of busy streets it's not that big of a deal. Most of my work is for high end clients with plenty of walkways, manicured beds, and plenty of decks and patios.A blower like that would easily add a hour or more a day. 
My old boss use to run chitty back blowers, I finally convinced his thrifty azz to get a br 600. The next day he bought another one for the stump guy. Once you realize how much time you have been losing you'd regret not buying oneyears ago. I looked up that 55 and said it was for " ocassional usage for the thrifty homeowner". Something to think about.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Every situation calls for different adjustments to the rule of thumb. You should know this considering how great you are. Lol.
> 
> It's not a rule of thumb, its physics. Take a 20 foot long 2by4 strap it 5 ' from the top and try to pry it apart from the top. Now strap it 5' from the bottom and its easily pulled apart. i've seen that mistake made before,with a failed result.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> I guess if you are mainly removing trees along the side of busy streets it's not that big of a deal. Most of my work is for high end clients with plenty of walkways, manicured beds, and plenty of decks and patios.A blower like that would easily add a hour or more a day.
> My old boss use to run chitty back blowers, I finally convinced his thrifty azz to get a br 600. The next day he bought another one for the stump guy. Once you realize how much time you have been losing you'd regret not buying oneyears ago. I looked up that 55 and said it was for " ocassional usage for the thrifty homeowner". Something to think about.



We usually rake everything up the only thing we are usually blowin is what a rake couldn't get. Maybe I'm wrong convince me and I'll get one. I've never used a backpack in the Bartlett and Davey days we used the br 55's also. You really think I would save time?


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> We usually rake everything up the only thing we are usually blowin is what a rake couldn't get. Maybe I'm wrong convince me and I'll get one. I've never used a backpack in the Bartlett and Davey days we used the br 55's also. You really think I would save time?



Those hand held blowers are like making a butt cut with a 200t. I'm amazed seeing out fits with cranes, massive chippers, big crews and then blowing off driveways with three dudes with blowers worse then my neighbors. Just get one and thank me later.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> It's not a rule of thumb, its physics. Take a 20 foot long 2by4 strap it 5 ' from the top and try to pry it apart from the top. Now strap it 5' from the bottom and its easily pulled apart. i've seen that mistake made before,with a failed result.



Sounds like you got it all figured out. Good job!


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Those hand held blowers are like making a butt cut with a 200t. I'm amazed seeing out fits with cranes, massive chippers, big crews and then blowing off driveways with three dudes with blowers worse then my neighbors. Just get one and thank me later.



Just never put that much thought into the blower. Maybe I overlooked it I'll get one on the next saw order. We are running all 201's now and I can't say I hate them as much as I thought I was gonna. It runs pretty good.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> That was Holden commenting on the blower. I think I have the same one.



I think mine is the BG 65. I remember paying a little more for the big dog. Lol.

On some jobs the hand held blowers can be painfully slow. I've kinda been wanting to get a backpack jobber, now that I have a chipper with a tailgate. I know some guys keep them in there.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like you got it all figured out. Good job!



In light of Holden's rather scientific explanation, I think I've changed my mind. Treework isn't just a dumbass job for fearless, substance abusing retards, it IS rocket science!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I think mine is the BG 65. I remember paying a little more for the big dog. Lol.
> 
> On some jobs the hand held blowers can be painfully slow. I've kinda been wanting to get a backpack jobber, now that I have a chipper with a tailgate. I know some guys keep them in there.



Seems a bit too visible and easily snagged when parked for a quick lunch or at a gas station.


----------



## millbilly

mr. holden wood said:


> Blakesmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every situation calls for different adjustments to the rule of thumb. You should know this considering how great you are. Lol.
> 
> It's not a rule of thumb, its physics. Take a 20 foot long 2by4 strap it 5 ' from the top and try to pry it apart from the top. Now strap it 5' from the bottom and its easily pulled apart. i've seen that mistake made before,with a failed result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find a 20 ft. 2x4? Im kidding.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> We are running all 201's now and I can't say I hate them as much as I thought I was gonna. It runs pretty good.



Have you had them modded at all? I had my muffler modded and the timing advanced by Brad. Runs good, when it runs. Already had to have the crank seals replaced once. And it starting to act the same way again. I think Stihl screwed the pooch on this deal big time. I picked up a couple gently used 200's at auction and will buy any more that I come across.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I think mine is the BG 65. I remember paying a little more for the big dog. Lol.
> 
> On some jobs the hand held blowers can be painfully slow. I've kinda been wanting to get a backpack jobber, now that I have a chipper with a tailgate. I know some guys keep them in there.



I have a bg85 blower and two of the br600 backpack blowers. You can put a brick ona hard surface and the backpack blower will blow it around. The handheld will not. The backpacks push so much air that you can litterly blow sawdust off a walk about 20' in front of you.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Have you had them modded at all? I had my muffler modded and the timing advanced by Brad. Runs good, when it runs. Already had to have the crank seals replaced once. And it starting to act the same way again. I think Stihl screwed the pooch on this deal big time. I picked up a couple gently used 200's at auction and will buy any more that I come across.



I mentioned this before, but the guy at the stihl shop claims that he can retune the 201's after an honest 40hrs, and they scream. He claims guys love em. IDK, the old 200 I just had him rebuild screams ($450). I'm gonna keep my eyes open for any used 200's, myself.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I mentioned this before, but the guy at the stihl shop claims that he can retune the 201's after an honest 40hrs, and they scream. He claims guys love em. IDK, the old 200 I just had him rebuild screams ($450). I'm gonna keep my eyes open for any used 200's, myself.



Yeah, I saw the earlier post. Maybe I just got a dud. Other issues with it too. Doesn't shut off easily, really have to put down pressure on the switch not just flick it forward with your thumb. Once warm it stays revving after a big cut, pretty dangerous for climbing. I only use it in the bucket on account of that issue though it's not a good quality anywhere. And not loud enough ( like you pointed out ) even after the muffler mod. Makes it harder for the groundies to hear you cutting, also dangerous.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, I saw the earlier post. Maybe I just got a dud. Other issues with it too. Doesn't shut off easily, really have to put down pressure on the switch not just flick it forward with your thumb. Once warm it stays revving after a big cut, pretty dangerous for climbing. I only use it in the bucket on account of that issue though it's not a good quality anywhere. And not loud enough ( like you pointed out ) even after the muffler mod. Makes it harder for the groundies to hear you cutting, also dangerous.



Yeah, the 200 has been california-fied. lol.

Husky, husky!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, the 200 has been california-fied. lol.
> 
> Husky, husky!!



Yeah, I'll probably pick one of those up when they come out. I just hope they get the balance right. Husky top handles always felt nose heavy to me. That's just initial reaction though from holding side by side with 200's, never cut with one.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hoping to finish up re asembling my stump grinder today. But I am sure thats not gonna happen cause i have to go pickup the last bit of stuff for my wedding tomorrow.


----------



## arbor pro

*took down a leaner*

Got to remove a 42" dbh cottonwood leaner on wed. Burnt up a day's vacation from my full time gig to make $2200. Not a bad tradeoff. First cottonwood cracked at ground level and fell into the second cottonwood of same size. Just about a perfect load distribution with 6 load points - 2 in the center where the block and rigging line are located and two more load points on each side. 
A crane would have made quick work of this tree but mobilization alone would have cost a grand plus another grand for site time as it was in a fairly rural area. So, I just installed a block and bull line to help control the leaner in case it rolled or sprung back while I removed the non-load bearing debris t down to the tension points. Then I used an extension Ht131 to one-by-one remove the tension points on each side of the central leader. The central leader then had a fair amount of compression load on it so it took a couple notch cuts to release the compression and allow the lower stem and uper stem to seperate. The top portion was then lowered through the block while the lower portion surprisingly stayed put at a 40 degree angle which made it easy to section off chunks before dropping the remaining trunk from the ground once I knew it would clear the second tree.

Was kind of a fun day and reminded me why I like doing tree work. Of course, what made it even better, is the HO kept his distance and didn't say a word. Just said thanks and wrote out the check at the end of the day. On top of that, we could haul the debris to a dump site a half mile away. No chipping! Just grab it with the skidsteer and throw it in the dump trailer. Give me this type of job every day and I'd be a happy man...View attachment 248066
View attachment 248067
View attachment 248069


AP


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I mentioned this before, but the guy at the stihl shop claims that he can retune the 201's after an honest 40hrs, and they scream. He claims guys love em. IDK, the old 200 I just had him rebuild screams ($450). I'm gonna keep my eyes open for any used 200's, myself.



Out of the 3 that I have I am selling one. And one of my 44's too.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hoping to finish up re asembling my stump grinder today. But I am sure thats not gonna happen cause i have to go pickup the last bit of stuff for my wedding tomorrow.


jesus man take a few minutes and clean up that damn garage , I don't know how that doesnt make you itch :msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Out of the 3 that I have I am selling one. And one of my 44's too.



Selling out again danno, or is downsizing the plan now? I'm probably good on saws for a bit, but how much for the 200 and what's the deal with it?


----------



## millbilly

treeclimber101 said:


> jesus man take a few minutes and clean up that damn garage , I don't know how that doesnt make you itch :msp_scared:



I won't show you a picture of my shop and its way out of control. Normally its everything in its place, and I feel good about it not having to look all over creation to find something. These last few months with the heat and humidity, I'm relieved just to get the repairs done. I don't have the energy to put things away. It poured rain mid morning today and I tried to put things away, but the heat and humidity came rolling back and I said f it, locked the doors and went home to the AC.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Selling out again danno, or is downsizing the plan now? I'm probably good on saws for a bit, but how much for the 200 and what's the deal with it?



yeah and let me know on the 044


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> jesus man take a few minutes and clean up that damn garage , I don't know how that doesnt make you itch :msp_scared:



Its normally pretty clean, but this project has got me so tired that i dont feel like putting stuff away to just get it back out again. All the stuff on the left side of the picture on the floor is all steel. Some is new pieces, and some are old pieces that i may have a use for someday. I hate to throw away a good piece of steel to only need one just like it a weeks later. I also thought about making some art pieces out of the scrap steel. A guy down the road makes all kinds of cool stuff out of scrap steel and cheap tools. He made a man sitting on a bench all out of cheap harbor freight tools. Looked really cool.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> yeah and let me know on the 044



I have this video of a Mexican drug cartel guy cutting off a guys head with a 44 , and in the process almost slicing off another guys arm wouldn't of mattered much 2 minutes later he had his head removed with a knife , so whenever I see a 44 I automatically think of that poor bastard, I would post a link but theres no way that it would last 5 minutes up on this site


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Selling out again danno, or is downsizing the plan now? I'm probably good on saws for a bit, but how much for the 200 and what's the deal with it?



Yeah downsizing. 

All my saws are a little dirty but run great. What do you think they are worth?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I have this video of a Mexican drug cartel guy cutting off a guys head with a 44 , and in the process almost slicing off another guys arm wouldn't of mattered much 2 minutes later he had his head removed with a knife , so whenever I see a 44 I automatically think of that poor bastard, I would post a link but theres no way that it would last 5 minutes up on this site



Post it!


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Post it!



I just pm'd the link to ya the action starts at 3:08 minutes , beware man it sticks with ya for a while


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Yeah downsizing.
> 
> All my saws are a little dirty but run great. What do you think they are worth?



I say the 44 is worth about $250 but I doubt your gonna have the same opinion.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I just pm'd the link to ya the action starts at 3:08 minutes , beware man it sticks with ya for a while



All i can is wow. There is some real sick f###s in this world. I think the guy with the saw suffered the least


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> All i can is wow. There is some real sick f###s in this world. I think the guy with the saw suffered the least


I agree the guy with the knife was really angry with the 2nd guy right , I still can't. Believe he sat there when he dug that saw into his arm , I mean that's a tough man for sure


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I agree the guy with the knife was really angry with the 2nd guy right , I still can't. Believe he sat there when he dug that saw into his arm , I mean that's a tough man for sure



You could hear him gurgling when that guy was hacking on him with that butter knife


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> You could hear him gurgling when that guy was hacking on him with that butter knife


or when he was standing on his head to keep it still and hacking at it and you could hear him basically just whacking the concrete , I started to get impatient LOL and all as I am sure the rest of the onlookers were , it would have been pretty funny if the dude with the saw tapped him on the shoulder and told him to move , was it a 44 though or a 361 I only saw the side breifly , and all for 21 dollars or the fact he was a snitch


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I just pm'd the link to ya the action starts at 3:08 minutes , beware man it sticks with ya for a while



I didn't get it, try again. I need to see the video, it will help me with my technique.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I didn't get it, try again. I need to see the video, it will help me with my technique.


sorry man I can't I am on my phone now and away from my puter , just google sinaloa chainsaw massacre and the one page that I believe is named asiannetwork is the one with the full story and video , its hard to find anymore , they delete it from sites as soon as t goes up ... But for good reason its prolly the most gruesome that I have ever seen .. I was impressed however with the saw choice


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> sorry man I can't I am on my phone now and away from my puter , just google sinaloa chainsaw massacre and the one page that I believe is named asiannetwork is the one with the full story and video , its hard to find anymore , they delete it from sites as soon as t goes up ... But for good reason its prolly the most gruesome that I have ever seen .. I was impressed however with the saw choice



I'm on it!


----------



## treemandan

I saw it. Now how do I un-see it?


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Have you had them modded at all? I had my muffler modded and the timing advanced by Brad. Runs good, when it runs. Already had to have the crank seals replaced once. And it starting to act the same way again. I think Stihl screwed the pooch on this deal big time. I picked up a couple gently used 200's at auction and will buy any more that I come across.



Not modded yet. I send one out from time to time to be ported. My favorite so far was a 372xp with a ported big bore in it. Mine are not doing what you mentioned yet but time will tell. Your running the first generation of the next era of top handles, I wouldn't be surprised if it has a few bugs. It will take a few years for them to get it to 200t status. I was just saying I don't hate it as much as I though I was going to, thing actually starts and cuts. My last experience with a 362 got me buying huskys for mid range saws. Saw runs good now but I had to put 2-3 hundred more into it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Out of the 3 that I have I am selling one. And one of my 44's too.



I'll start the bidding at a hundred bucks and a case of yuengling for the 200. You might be missing a beer or six outta that case by the time I get down there though. Lol


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I saw it. Now how do I un-see it?



You never un-see stuff like that your just kind of stuck with it for ever.


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> In light of Holden's rather scientific explanation, I think I've changed my mind. Treework isn't just a dumbass job for fearless, substance abusing retards, it IS rocket science!!



I know it wasn't the typical bullchit myself and most others throw out. Just wanted to point out something i've seen guys do often that is basically a waste of time. I just had a brief moment of sobriety.Im drinking as we speak so if you want to talk abought them foxes, painting stuff and lack of work im back!!


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> We usually rake everything up the only thing we are usually blowin is what a rake couldn't get. Maybe I'm wrong convince me and I'll get one. I've never used a backpack in the Bartlett and Davey days we used the br 55's also. You really think I would save time?



Yes! And Oh God so. I hated working with guy's who had cheap blowers. The backpacks are a bit cumbersome but they will spruce the place up quick.


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> You never un-see stuff like that your just kind of stuck with it for ever.



Boy am I glad i never watched Two Girls and a Cup.


----------



## no tree to big

today on the way back to the shop we got passed by a few fire trucks couple lights from the shop we start seeing this raging smoke plume turn on our road its straight ahead get down to the end some A-holes set the gigantic brush pile on fire that the township dumped next to our shop after the big storm we had beginning of July. can you say 2 acre brush pile luckily they split up the pile so the whole shebang didn't catch other wise there woulda been close to 4 acres burning. best part of the whole thing one of the owners almost got arrested because the cop would not let him or our trucks into the yard


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Out of the 3 that I have I am selling one. And one of my 44's too.



Glad I still have a few still new in the box. The crew don't know. I keep them in the office.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Yes! And Oh God so. I hated working with guy's who had cheap blowers. The backpacks are a bit cumbersome but they will spruce the place up quick.



So, you worked for guy's that made you blow? And you wish they invested more in blowing? 
Just asking. Kinda funny tho. (rhymes with blow).
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Good day today. Knocked out a black cloud hedge trimming job for an overly particular client in the AM, just glad to be done with it. Then went to do a fun storm job for a past customer. Called last night and we rolled up around noon today. Not a bad job. Perfect rig point and TIP in a nearby beech. Tossed a line, wraptored up, set the rigging, then took it apart piece by piece. 2 and a half hours start to finish, including sitting on the dude's porch drinking a manhatten. Wish they were all like this.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> So, you worked for guy's that made you blow? And you wish they invested more in blowing?
> Just asking. Kinda funny tho. (rhymes with blow).
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



looks like you hava couple more o dem Buttwipers and its PANTY TIME Jeff.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> You never un-see stuff like that your just kind of stuck with it for ever.



Thankfully, I don't understand why anyone would wanna see something like that in the first place.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> I know it wasn't the typical bullchit myself and most others throw out. Just wanted to point out something i've seen guys do often that is basically a waste of time. I just had a brief moment of sobriety.Im drinking as we speak so if you want to talk abought them foxes, painting stuff and lack of work im back!!



No thanks. I'll just wait for my next physics lesson..


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I saw it. Now how do I un-see it?



I warned ya LOL , I told ya its sticks with ya LOL ...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Getting married at 3pm today. Say a pray for me. Lol. Trying to get a few hours of work on my grinder this morning so I can finish it up Sunday.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Getting married at 3pm today. Say a pray for me. Lol. Trying to get a few hours of work on my grinder this morning so I can finish it up Sunday.



WAIT ONE DAMN MINUTE !!!!!! Married at 3pm on your working on your grinder ????? What about the bachelor party ???? I mean did you wash the stripper and throw up smell off yet ???? I can't believe that your all non shalant about it , "hey guys I am just sitting in my gayrage with my grinder posting on AS " when I should be RUNNING , or DRIVING as far away from here as possible in the next 7hrs ...... GOOD LUCK BUDDY LOL


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Getting married at 3pm today. Say a pray for me. Lol. Trying to get a few hours of work on my grinder this morning so I can finish it up Sunday.



What's the big deal.. if it doesn't work out, you just get a divorce. Marriage ain't what it used to be..

Edit: but good luck with everything!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> WAIT ONE DAMN MINUTE !!!!!! Married at 3pm on your working on your grinder ????? What about the bachelor party ???? I mean did you wash the stripper and throw up smell off yet ???? I can't believe that your all non shalant about it , "hey guys I am just sitting in my gayrage with my grinder posting on AS " when I should be RUNNING , or DRIVING as far away from here as possible in the next 7hrs ...... GOOD LUCK BUDDY LOL



Party was last Saturday night. Thanks


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Party was last Saturday night. Thanks



well buddy theres 2 ways outta that contract divorce (lose half your ####) and death , seems like ya thought this through enough GOOD LUCK man


----------



## tree MDS

You're a fat cowardly ##### eddie, with your gay little jab and erase games. Have fun being ten years old forever. ####ing weirdo..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You're a fat cowardly ##### eddie, with your gay little jab and erase games. Have fun being ten years old forever. ####ing weirdo..



I am trying to be nice ............ I erased it because I was being a Tool .. sorry man


----------



## treeclimber101

I can put it back up though , and make it real spicy LOL your choice


----------



## treeclimber101

Anyway good luck luck today Jared , and congratulations .


----------



## tree MDS

I'm gonna be late for an estimate. Later.

Good luck jarred!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> What's the big deal.. if it doesn't work out, you just get a divorce. Marriage ain't what it used to be..
> 
> Edit: but good luck with everything!!



Jesus why don't you come right out and say it? 

But yer right. There is still time to run while you can Jarod. Just get on that stumper and ride off! We'll run interference.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Getting married at 3pm today. Say a pray for me. Lol. Trying to get a few hours of work on my grinder this morning so I can finish it up Sunday.



Wedding at 3, stumps at 3:45?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Wedding at 3, stumps at 3:45?



Lol.. I love how nobody's busting his ass about how long it's taking to paint that tiny little thing!! Hahahah.. bunch of ####ing #######s!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. I love how nobody's busting his ass about how long it's taking to paint that tiny little thing!! Hahahah.. bunch of ####ing #######s!!!


GOD MAN GET OVER IT you've broken every ones balls since I joined here and cry like a little whiny ##### I mean I actually for some reason thought that you were man enough to take , BUT apparently you've lived your life dishing it out and not really youst to taking it , sheltered for sure I would say , now take your dolls and go up the hill back home cause I am sure this post will ruin it for ya :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> GOD MAN GET OVER IT you've broken every ones balls since I joined here and cry like a little whiny ##### I mean I actually for some reason thought that you were man enough to take , BUT apparently you've lived your life dishing it out and not really youst to taking it , sheltered for sure I would say , now take your dolls and go up the hill back home cause I am sure this post will ruin it for ya :msp_w00t:



I was kidding, Fatback. Now please continue ####ing off...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I was kidding, Fatback. Now please continue ####ing off...



SURE YA WERE truer things are said in jokes , you #### twiddling ####as boy , ahhhhhhh just kidding , but really I am not LOL, so how did you get your license back and your CDL in the same day ???? No REALLY HOW ???? Cause if thats the norm I am getting toed up immediately and gonna creep my exes house til the cops arrest me


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> SURE YA WERE truer things are said in jokes , you #### twiddling ####as boy , ahhhhhhh just kidding , but really I am not LOL, so how did you get your license back and your CDL in the same day ???? No REALLY HOW ????



I see you're back to the momma's boy thing again. I would have to say that sounds about right.. especially since my dad just passed away. You bet your fat, stinky jersey ass I'm a momma's boy. ####ing loser..


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> SURE YA WERE truer things are said in jokes , you #### twiddling ####as boy , ahhhhhhh just kidding , but really I am not LOL, so how did you get your license back and your CDL in the same day ???? No REALLY HOW ???? Cause if thats the norm I am getting toed up immediately and gonna creep my exes house til the cops arrest me



Oh, here we go with the post changing games again. Show me where I said I have a CDL, you ####ing weirdo mother####er??

Edit: LOL!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Well that time was different , I actually added something to that one its hard to see my post when I send them from a my phone I sometimes wanna tweak it LOL, sorry about your dad I had no idea , and I am being for real ! I am really sorry men , and with that you've manged to make me feel awful and I am not trying at all to go there and hurt you either by bringing up things like death take care and man I will say a prayer for you and your family .


----------



## tree MDS

Your dumb #### mouth is basically the reason I don't say much about what goes on in my life around here lately. No biggie though. Not like you had any way of knowing. The old man died back on the 2nd. We had the service last monday. Tuesday I had to put my dog down and burry him. It was a tough week, but we're doing okay.. mom and me. LOL.

And I do hope you feel REALLY miserable!! :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 248223
View attachment 248224
Well anyway enough of that and I did manage to have a productive Saturday so far got the yard cut and weeded and cleaned both bikes , and now My final honeydue chore is too caulk the tub ..:wink2: then I am permitted to go ride my motosnickle for a few hours maybe hit the watering hole for some wings and a few blue moons LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Here's to hoping you run into the back of a garbage truck!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Here's to hoping you run into the back of a garbage truck!!


that's impossible Norman Bates trash collection around here is on Monday , buts thanks for the thought .


----------



## ropensaddle

been busy lately so anyway wonder if any one else remembers appreciating this time in history when things were simple ?




Merle Haggard -- Workin' Man's Blues - YouTube


----------



## mr. holden wood

Climbed this lighting struck doug fir for another arborists evaluation.Pretty sweet deal made 3hundo in cash in45 mins,not bad for a saturday. The bottom looked like it had ben hit by a 12 gauge where it had exited.View attachment 248250
View attachment 248251


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Climbed this lighting struck doug fir for another arborists evaluation.Pretty sweet deal made 3hundo in cash in45 mins,not bad for a saturday. The bottom looked like it had ben hit by a 12 gauge where it had exited.View attachment 248250
> View attachment 248251



Who care's!!
I want to hear Merle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff
Or Keith Whitley!
http://youtu.be/UlF2p1UPt8Y


----------



## jefflovstrom

Keith Whitley-I Never Go Around Mirrors - YouTube
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I warned ya LOL , I told ya its sticks with ya LOL ...



After seeing that I really wish I didnt. I cant get over how they were just stitting there knowing what was coming.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Who care's!!
> I want to hear Merle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jeff
> Or Keith Whitley!
> I'm No Stranger to the Rain - Keith Whitley - YouTube



Right! And I don't even like country!! 

Holden is special, though. We don't get answers to questions about him. He just magically "inherits a thriving tree company", and that's that!! Lol, no further questions asked!!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> After seeing that I really wish I didnt. I cant get over how they were just stitting there knowing what was coming.


I tried to tell everyone it was rough , maybe one of the worst I've ever seen , and they showed good discipline for sure


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I tried to tell everyone it was rough , maybe one of the worst I've ever seen , and they showed good discipline for sure



Pm it to me. Not sure if I can handle it but I'll try.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Right! And I don't even like country!!
> 
> Holden is special, though. We don't get answers to questions about him. He just magically "inherits a thriving tree company", and that's that!! Lol, no further questions asked!!



Ah, a mystery guy!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Pm it to me. Not sure if I can handle it but I'll try.


dude its a heavy video and it kinda lingers with ya .... For a while but if you wanna watch it just google sinaloa chainsaw massacre and click on the one from asiannetwork and the story some pics and the video , but if I was you I would prolly skip , I wish I did ...


----------



## Toddppm

How bad is it? As bad as the reporter that got his head cut off by the terrorists? Not that I want to see it, at least those guys had some anger when they did that. But to just do it like it's a job, nah, don't need to see that...


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> How bad is it? As bad as the reporter that got his head cut off by the terrorists? Not that I want to see it, at least those guys had some anger when they did that. But to just do it like it's a job, nah, don't need to see that...


I have seen death before , and I watched over a cup of coffee at work one morning and it kinda stuck in my mind for like 3 days , and the guy who gets it with the saw gets it the easy way , as a matter of fact when I sent the link to jared last night I was gonna watch it and chickened out ... And like I said I have seen some horrifying things


----------



## millbilly

treeclimber101 said:


> I have seen death before , and I watched over a cup of coffee at work one morning and it kinda stuck in my mind for like 3 days , and the guy who gets it with the saw gets it the easy way , as a matter of fact when I sent the link to jared last night I was gonna watch it and chickened out ... And like I said I have seen some horrifying things




I got it out of my mind by watching it over and over and over, then I just got used to it. Try it, it works.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I have seen death before , and I watched over a cup of coffee at work one morning and it kinda stuck in my mind for like 3 days , and the guy who gets it with the saw gets it the easy way , as a matter of fact when I sent the link to jared last night I was gonna watch it and chickened out ... And like I said I have seen some horrifying things



I'm gonna chicken out don't know if I can handle it. Seen the pain Olympics and that lingered in my mind for a while.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Who care's!!
> I want to hear Merle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jeff
> Or Keith Whitley!
> I'm No Stranger to the Rain - Keith Whitley - YouTube



I hear ya that was the post of the day,but that hurts man. I hung on your every word when you were posting those turtle picks,I punched my groundman in the face out of solidarity when I heard your groundman was coming in at 7:02 and I feel your pain when you sit in traffic day after day doing all those bids that sure must be rough, you sir are inspiration!
Anyway packing to go to the ISA convention in portland this afternoon , If any of you see a tall handsome dude please tell your girlfriend to come say hello.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> I hear ya that was the post of the day,but that hurts man. I hung on your every word when you were posting those turtle picks,I punched my groundman in the face out of solidarity when I heard your groundman was coming in at 7:02 and I feel your pain when you sit in traffic day after day doing all those bids that sure must be rough, you sir are inspiration!
> Anyway packing to go to the ISA convention in portland this afternoon , If any of you see a tall handsome dude please tell your girlfriend to come say hello.



Goob!!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

I am so posting on my new iPad 4 , this thing is pretty sweet


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I am so posting on my new iPad 4 , this thing is pretty sweet



welcome to the technological age I've been bidding jobs with one for a long time now. as soon as its entered it goes to all the office computers. and i can read the invoices from my iPhone while on the job. sweetest thing ever.


----------



## treeman75

I have a customer that needs to pay with a credit card and I dont have a credit card machine. What is the easiest way to get paid?


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> I have a customer that needs to pay with a credit card and I dont have a credit card machine. What is the easiest way to get paid?



paypal, it can all be done online. no need for machines or other junk


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> paypal, it can all be done online. no need for machines or other junk



Thats what I was kinda thinking. thanks


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> I'm gonna chicken out don't know if I can handle it. Seen the pain Olympics and that lingered in my mind for a while.



If I can you can... but i don't suggest it... actually I DO! Yeah, go ahead, satisfy yer morbid curosity! Watch it a few times, say, " Holy crap", get a sick feeling, then go on with your life.

I think hardcore coke heads and druggies should be made to watch stuff like that.

I think the reason the victims were so placid was because if they weren't then their families would have suffered.

I think a person would get alot out of watching.

I think at one point we all were just as brutal and I think, given the oppurtunity, we would be so again.


----------



## superjunior

treeman75 said:


> I have a customer that needs to pay with a credit card and I dont have a credit card machine. What is the easiest way to get paid?



If you got a smart phone or a tablet you can get either the intuit or square card reader and app. It's real nice for getting paid on the spot and you can also just punch in the cc# manually to take payment over the phone.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pretty much done with the grinder. All i got to do is adjust one of the belts, and put on the stickers and do a little touch up paint. Got to paint one last grinding guard and the outter set of drive wheels.


----------



## mattfr12

superjunior said:


> If you got a smart phone or a tablet you can get either the intuit or square card reader and app. It's real nice for getting paid on the spot and you can also just punch in the cc# manually to take payment over the phone.



pay pals similar just make an account and punch it in. walah money transferred, i don't personally accept credit cards maybe someday. the smartphone thing might have a fee of some sort not really sure. all paypal is gonna want is a percentage of the transaction.

you can do it from you smartphone or tablet also, they have all kinds of weird stuff like debit cards and a lot of stuff other banks offer. the biggest thing to remember is paypal is not a FDIC insured bank so they do not follow there rules. you accept there terms and conditions by using them. i would not recommend using it for any type of money storage. there have been tons of horror stories about people loosing thousands of dollars because paypal assumes they do something fraudulent and locks there account with no law enforcement agency or court needed to freeze your assets. its in their terms and conditions that they can do this. so do the transaction and move the money to your regular bank immediately, don't leave it linger in there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Give him a ride to a ATM.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Give him a ride to a ATM.
> Jeff



How tawoo how tawoo.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> welcome to the technological age I've been bidding jobs with one for a long time now. as soon as its entered it goes to all the office computers. and i can read the invoices from my iPhone while on the job. sweetest thing ever.


I asked for gift cards for my b day and x mas for 2 years finally got 800.00 worth and went and busted a nut on this thing I mean I love it angry birds in full effect lol


----------



## deevo

TD'd 14 50-65' maple trees today, all along the roadway! straight notch and droppers! Demo'd a BC1200 today. Had 2 chippers going at once! Mine and the 1200. All the chips stayed and I had a friend take 8 pickup truck loads of wood away, another friend took the other bit (2 dump trailer loads away) I was impressed with the power of the BC1200, and the dual feed rollers. My BC1000 only has one, but eats like an animal as well! Going to demo the BC1500 later in the week if they can arrange it. Great day $$$!


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> TD'd 14 50-65' maple trees today, all along the roadway! straight notch and droppers! Demo'd a BC1200 today. Had 2 chippers going at once! Mine and the 1200. All the chips stayed and I had a friend take 8 pickup truck loads of wood away, another friend took the other bit (2 dump trailer loads away) I was impressed with the power of the BC1200, and the dual feed rollers. My BC1000 only has one, but eats like an animal as well! Going to demo the BC1500 later in the week if they can arrange it. Great day $$$!



Sounds like a great day!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> TD'd 14 50-65' maple trees today, all along the roadway! straight notch and droppers! Demo'd a BC1200 today. Had 2 chippers going at once! Mine and the 1200. All the chips stayed and I had a friend take 8 pickup truck loads of wood away, another friend took the other bit (2 dump trailer loads away) I was impressed with the power of the BC1200, and the dual feed rollers. My BC1000 only has one, but eats like an animal as well! Going to demo the BC1500 later in the week if they can arrange it. Great day $$$!



It's nice to be a high roller sometimes right. Good for you man I hope ya make a million , or enough lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Havent seen







In a while and kinda been missing the interesting videos.


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> It's nice to be a high roller sometimes right. Good for you man I hope ya make a million , or enough lol



Few more storms this month would help! lol! I have a great crew right now and we can rock out the big jobs very efficiently. Plus yesterday the Vermeer guy was helping with the brush! He took a few videos with his phone. If he sends em I will post them. Nothing too exciting (but he thought it was) just another day for us!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Watched my oldest prune his first large tree. Watched him hip thrust up about 50ft with ease, I pulled his slack. Kinda cool watching your boy get after it. Good choices and nice cuts, WAIT!!!! HE LISTENED TO ME, HOLY CRAP! Really tho, it was cool and scary at the same time. He was in bed at 8.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Been real busy and forgot to post this. So last sat, me, wife and son went to Judo, after we talked the boy into going to the farmers market with us. They have our River Drive all tore up so in this old part of town you have to do a detour. As we were making our way thru the side roads, we pass one of my competitors guys driving his chipper truck thru there, going real fast, too fast. I made a comment to my wife and we kept going. Next day I drive down to my dump spot, passing this guys chop. The chip truck it totaled, BAAAAAADLY. Top is ripped off (not all the way, but peeled back) and looks like the rear axle is broken. A couple days later I am told that he hit a bridge in this road that everyone knows has a low train bridge over it. Was told he hit it full bore, had to duck so he didn't get his head ripped off. Guess the kid didn't see the warnings and paid no attention to the tubes that hang at the same height like 100 yards back on each side as a warning. Kid is freaking lucky he didn't get hurt. Kid was young and looked like he was in a major hurry. That right there is what makes me so nervous about others driving my stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Been real busy and forgot to post this. So last sat, me, wife and son went to Judo, after we talked the boy into going to the farmers market with us. They have our River Drive all tore up so in this old part of town you have to do a detour. As we were making our way thru the side roads, we pass one of my competitors guys driving his chipper truck thru there, going real fast, too fast. I made a comment to my wife and we kept going. Next day I drive down to my dump spot, passing this guys chop. The chip truck it totaled, BAAAAAADLY. Top is ripped off (not all the way, but peeled back) and looks like the rear axle is broken. A couple days later I am told that he hit a bridge in this road that everyone knows has a low train bridge over it. Was told he hit it full bore, had to duck so he didn't get his head ripped off. Guess the kid didn't see the warnings and paid no attention to the tubes that hang at the same height like 100 yards back on each side as a warning. Kid is freaking lucky he didn't get hurt. Kid was young and looked like he was in a major hurry. That right there is what makes me so nervous about others driving my stuff.



I wonder if the boss wrote him up? lol. 

Some years ago, a friend of mine had a guy drive under the lower boom of a nice rear mount and catch it with the metal chip box. As I heard it there was like 18k in damage to the boom. Ouch.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Been real busy and forgot to post this. So last sat, me, wife and son went to Judo, after we talked the boy into going to the farmers market with us. They have our River Drive all tore up so in this old part of town you have to do a detour. As we were making our way thru the side roads, we pass one of my competitors guys driving his chipper truck thru there, going real fast, too fast. I made a comment to my wife and we kept going. Next day I drive down to my dump spot, passing this guys chop. The chip truck it totaled, BAAAAAADLY. Top is ripped off (not all the way, but peeled back) and looks like the rear axle is broken. A couple days later I am told that he hit a bridge in this road that everyone knows has a low train bridge over it. Was told he hit it full bore, had to duck so he didn't get his head ripped off. Guess the kid didn't see the warnings and paid no attention to the tubes that hang at the same height like 100 yards back on each side as a warning. Kid is freaking lucky he didn't get hurt. Kid was young and looked like he was in a major hurry. That right there is what makes me so nervous about others driving my stuff.


when we were working that little derecho in Mays Landing , we were eating lunch and a newer Lewis bucket came in and the drivers outrigger was bent back like a pretzel , I dunno if someone hit or someone dumped the truck and left it down , kinda looked like aa expensive fix and I can't see how they were usng it for anything more then a chip catcher .


----------



## TreeAce

If you remember a thread i started awhile back called "bucket truck idiot"? Well some years ago that same guy was dumping chips in someones driveway and left with the boom up. Took out about 12 loops going across the street he was driving down. LMAO. Funny thing is I guess the power company was pretty cool about it. Didnt even bill him. However the home owners all coming outside at the same time to see why there power was off on a sunny afternoon, well, they was alil upset. 

Just watching it rain this morning


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> If you remember a thread i started awhile back called "bucket truck idiot"? Well some years ago that same guy was dumping chips in someones driveway and left with the boom up. Took out about 12 loops going across the street he was driving down. LMAO. Funny thing is I guess the power company was pretty cool about it. Didnt even bill him. However the home owners all coming outside at the same time to see why there power was off on a sunny afternoon, well, they was alil upset.
> 
> Just watching it rain this morning


I actually kinda did the same thing I was running a f800 with a long body and tailgate salter ,it had a electric tarp that must have jammed somehow almost straight up , I drove from the salt shack about 10 minutes down the road to a res. Neighborhood and wripped down prolly 25 cable and tele. Wires and I only knew because I caught one and I saw the streetlight dancing behind me , I stopped saw what I did called my boss and high tailed it outta there it was like 4am in the morning LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I am working at a petting zoo , in the goat pen taking down a white oak they destroyed and a holly , these fricking little bastards are a real pain in the ass , they grabbed my cigarettes and tried to eat the whole damn pack , won't get the hell outta the way and when ever you stop in a one spot they nibble at ya , I told the lady 2xs and she thinks its great , I am close to punting one of these ####ers into the chicken coupe , anyway its pouring here now , and I am sitting in the truck jamming a little STP and waiting for the sun which should be out soon I can see the blue skies on the horizon


----------



## TreeAce

Did this dead oak yesterday. It was a nice job.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Havent seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a while and kinda been missing the interesting videos.


It's like saying beetle juice 3xs so be careful


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> when we were working that little derecho in Mays Landing , we were eating lunch and a newer Lewis bucket came in and the drivers outrigger was bent back like a pretzel , I dunno if someone hit or someone dumped the truck and left it down , kinda looked like aa expensive fix and I can't see how they were usng it for anything more then a chip catcher .



I heard a story a while ago from a few guys that I work with, years ago maybe 10 or so they were out doing parkway trimming and this one person *REALLY* did not want there tree trimmed so dude jumped in the bucket and started driving away with the bucket up and the out riggers down needless to say dude got his ass beat as he got pulled outta the truck. bent the hell outa the outriggers couldn't even get them up


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

elm removal


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> It's like saying beetle juice 3xs so be careful



its ok I think he's perma banned


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> I heard a story a while ago from a few guys that I work with, years ago maybe 10 or so they were out doing parkway trimming and this one person *REALLY* did not want there tree trimmed so dude jumped in the bucket and started driving away with the bucket up and the out riggers down needless to say dude got his ass beat as he got pulled outta the truck. bent the hell outa the outriggers couldn't even get them up



Could you imagine being the guy in the bucket I would have soiled myself for sure


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Could you imagine being the guy in the bucket I would have soiled myself for sure



he started coming down REAL fast he's lucky he didn't have the boom weaved through a bunch of crap


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Havent seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a while and kinda been missing the interesting videos.


Dude I thought you just got married , you should be drunk off your ass somewhere on a beach or trying to get your new" ol lady " naked and chasing her around the room !


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude I thought you just got married , you should be drunk off your ass somewhere on a beach or trying to get your new" ol lady " naked and chasing her around the room !



broke down and bought a kask lid from treestuff, should have done that long ago, after all these years of the petzl falling of my head and this thing fits like a glove. in a lot of my crane vids thats why i wasn't wearing one as soon as i looked up it was gone. and the chinstrap pissed me off, way to uncomfortable. i let the guys try it on now they all want one. 5 guys with no doubt said comfort hands down the kask smokes the petzl vents we have been wearing for years.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> broke down and bought a kask lid from treestuff, should have done that long ago, after all these years of the petzl falling of my head and this thing fits like a glove. in a lot of my crane vids thats why i wasn't wearing one as soon as i looked up it was gone. and the chinstrap pissed me off, way to uncomfortable. i let the guys try it on now they all want one. 5 guys with no doubt said comfort hands down the kask smokes the petzl vents we have been wearing for years.



They are sweet ass helmets


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

picked up a 2002 toro dingo tx425 today. Got plans to use it at least on 2 jobs this week.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> picked up a 2002 toro dingo tx425 today. Got plans to use it at least on 2 jobs this week.



That ramrod machine you posted pics of still for sale is it still for sale


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah it is. I drove by the rental place. I found out it had around 700 hrs on it, and it was beat up in the front end from a auger banging into it while driving around. He first told me that he wanted $5000 for it with a bucket, and when i was ready to buy it said $5000 without a bucket.


----------



## deevo

My new Husky 395xp (replacing my 066) BC1200 from yesterday, and my new plates for my Chip truck! (was a birthday present)


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> My new Husky 395xp (replacing my 066) BC1200 from yesterday, and my new plates for my Chip truck! (was a birthday present)



Those plates are saaaaaaaaweeeeeeeeeetttttt


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> They are sweet ass helmets



Dude, Really?
The helmet is not for your ass!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

Someone was waiting for me at the door tonight, needed a bath smelled like creek water. Coons hate baths so now he's looks like a wet mouse


----------



## sgreanbeans

no tree to big said:


> its ok I think he's perma banned



I can change that if yall want, lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> I can change that if yall want, lol.



Pretty please. Lol


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> I can change that if yall want, lol.



I do miss his videos.


----------



## no tree to big

here this whole time I thought I would be the only one who wanted him back, turns out everybody actually loved him:msp_unsure:


----------



## treeclimber101

I always kinda liked him but I always like train wrecks


----------



## Pelorus

no tree to big said:


> here this whole time I thought I would be the only one who wanted him back, turns out everybody actually loved him:msp_unsure:



I haven't developed any lasting hatreds towards any of youse.
All my ill will gets projected onto my co-workers.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Took this down in the morning and ground stumps this afternoon.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mike Cantolina said:


> Took this down in the morning and ground stumps this afternoon.



I might be wrong, but isnt the object to not hit the house when you drop the tree. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally all done and stickered up. Just got to do the trailer yet.







Got these two extra stickers left. If someone wants them, pm me your name and address and i will send them to you.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> I might be wrong, but isnt the object to not hit the house when you drop the tree. :hmm3grin2orange:



thats what I always though I musta been doin it wrong the whole time :msp_tongue:


interesting day today, we have a whole bunch of new ground guys coming in these days apparently after a couple weeks some, atleast one, still does not grasp that you must close the pintle :msp_sneaky: I was behind him our crew made a right turn he kept going straight, half way around the corner and all of a sudden I just see the biggest shower of sparks I ever done did see. atleast he put the chains on. ahh nothing like a new guy or 5 to keep you on your toes


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> thats what I always though I musta been doin it wrong the whole time :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> interesting day today, we have a whole bunch of new ground guys coming in these days apparently after a couple weeks some, atleast one, still does not grasp that you must close the pintle :msp_sneaky: I was behind him our crew made a right turn he kept going straight, half way around the corner and all of a sudden I just see the biggest shower of sparks I ever done did see. atleast he put the chains on. ahh nothing like a new guy or 5 to keep you on your toes



Curious. With the new guy's. Are they allowed to be un-supervised? Sound's like some one in management screwed up! 
Maybe you, eh?
Bunch of new guy's not being supervised is stupid. 
Jeff :msp_confused:
You were behind him and did not look at his rig before he (the 'New Guy)' left the yard?


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Curious. With the new guy's. Are they allowed to be un-supervised? Sound's like some one in management screwed up!
> Maybe you, eh?
> Bunch of new guy's not being supervised is stupid.
> Jeff :msp_confused:
> You were behind him and did not look at his rig before he (the 'New Guy)' left the yard?



I guess after 2 weeks we figure they should have the basics down plus dude supposedly been a groundie/driver for other co's before for a decent amount of time. his work shows it but not his driving skills...(or his trailer coupling skills) 
I may have been behind him on the road but I was not behind him when I left the yard my crew was out of the yard 10-15mins before them we had to stop at the gas station to fuel up our little stumper and the pick up, so they were able to catch up he was on another crew who had its own crew leader who was responsible for him and I had 2 new guys of my own who made it to the job WITH there chipper... and I ain't management, I don't get paid for that crap lol

if it makes you feel any better I did not supervise my self this morning enough! we had to swap everything over from one bucket to another I got side tracked and I forgot the blower so I had to use the broom instead, funny thing about it though is the lady we were working for was so impressed that we didn't just use one of "those gas blowers to just blow everything into the neighbors lawn like all the other companies" she gave us a tip


----------



## mattfr12

My upper management - unpaid accounts handler.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I guess after 2 weeks we figure they should have the basics down plus dude supposedly been a groundie/driver for other co's before for a decent amount of time. his work shows it but not his driving skills...(or his trailer coupling skills)
> I may have been behind him on the road but I was not behind him when I left the yard my crew was out of the yard 10-15mins before them we had to stop at the gas station to fuel up our little stumper and the pick up, so they were able to catch up he was on another crew who had its own crew leader who was responsible for him and I had 2 new guys of my own who made it to the job WITH there chipper... and I ain't management, I don't get paid for that crap lol
> 
> if it makes you feel any better I did not supervise my self this morning enough! we had to swap everything over from one bucket to another I got side tracked and I forgot the blower so I had to use the broom instead, funny thing about it though is the lady we were working for was so impressed that we didn't just use one of "those gas blowers to just blow everything into the neighbors lawn like all the other companies" she gave us a tip




hear ya, I had a weird day also. Just blowing off steam and your post is where I blew it. Sorry.
Jeff


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

removed maple with cavity...


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally all done and stickered up. Just got to do the trailer yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these two extra stickers left. If someone wants them, pm me your name and address and i will send them to you.



Looks good Jared, I don't think those decals would look good on my Vermeer though, maybe someone else!:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> My upper management - unpaid accounts handler.


I dunno why but that racoon looks shady as hell, not mean like he's gonna hurt someone , more like your gonna come home to a hole in your couch and your TV being burrowed in .


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_ 

A few short hours of collections and estimates. Got a week's work out of it, though, maybe more if one big job gets approved. 

The next three-weeks is going to be busy, but should yield some solid cash. I smell a good bottle of bourbon in my future.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Took down about six fence row trees overhanging a condo. 

Then met and shook hands with Jake Varner, 2012 Olympic Gold Medalist.


----------



## Grace Tree

Turned about 500 ft. of arborvitae into a 12 ft. high hedge. I'm sure there's a good fast way to do it but I haven't found it. Not a good job for someone with OCD.
Phil


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I dunno why but that racoon looks shady as hell, not mean like he's gonna hurt someone , more like your gonna come home to a hole in your couch and your TV being burrowed in .



for sure he definitely will do that.


----------



## Pelorus

Blew a tire on chipper going home today. Had just exited hwy onto a secondary road, so that was good.
Limped it the rest of the way. Made a bit of a racket, but tire remained on rim.

Raccoons #3 & #4 this summer bit the dust last week. 
My Indian runners (ducks) are just like watchdogs, but it is hard to get back to sleep after 4am warfare .
Set a couple of conibears in backyard to get a groundhog pillaging the veggies, but that prick is a lot smarter than a neighbour's stray cat was...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna spend the day at a seminar in Balboa Park.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Removed a hazardous maple, don't ya love it when you lay into some wood and your blade is so sharp that it makes you laugh. Getting 1/2" ribbons from cross cutting. Makes for a quick day! HO was a older single gay chick, she was real happy, so happy that she had to hug my cute little 110 lb wife, for some reason tho, she didn't hug any of the guys. When she did it, she had her back to me, wife was facing me during the embrace, gives me this WTF look! IT WAS AWESOME!

We are stayin' in today, big yard sell this weekend. Gotta unload 10tons of boys clothes.


----------



## mikewhite85

Bunch of pruning today.

For once in my life we might have over bid a job. My foreman, Jeff, bid 600 on a job that took about 2 hours for my 3 man crew. I never saw the job so I emailed the customer to make sure she was satisfied. In her response she asked why it cost so much and that she would love to hear a little context on the price. 

My guys only made 1250 that day as the other job was 650 and took about 5 hours or so. I do not want to seem stingy with her as I try to be really accommodating to my customers. I have never had one balk at the price AFTER the job was done though. Not sure exactly how to respond. I do feel that I charge a little more than many of the companies out here but I am not the top-dollar guy. Regardless I underbid jobs a whole lot more often than overbidding!

Stoked for my wife and I to fly out to CT to see my folks tonight. Gonna take out an incidental maple in Newtown on Monday.


----------



## Toddppm

Tell her for once everything went as planned and the work got done efficiently because you are a pro. No use trying to explain the cost of running the biz, that part they really wont understand.


----------



## treeclimber101

mikewhite85 said:


> Bunch of pruning today.
> 
> For once in my life we might have over bid a job. My foreman, Jeff, bid 600 on a job that took about 2 hours for my 3 man crew. I never saw the job so I emailed the customer to make sure she was satisfied. In her response she asked why it cost so much and that she would love to hear a little context on the price.
> 
> My guys only made 1250 that day as the other job was 650 and took about 5 hours or so. I do not want to seem stingy with her as I try to be really accommodating to my customers. I have never had one balk at the price AFTER the job was done though. Not sure exactly how to respond. I do feel that I charge a little more than many of the companies out here but I am not the top-dollar guy. Regardless I underbid jobs a whole lot more often than overbidding!
> 
> Stoked for my wife and I to fly out to CT to see my folks tonight. Gonna take out an incidental maple in Newtown on Monday.


I did a big white pine last year around thanksgiving time and the yard was basically all weeds and junky grass when I sold the job I didn't notice there was a gate just wide enough for my big bobcat , I thought I was gonna have to bail out 60 or so with the mini through the front gate , well at 11am when the tree was skinned I asked if I could sneak in and grab the wood in 10 ft pieces and they said sure , so @ 2pm when we were blowing off I thought it was great and all was good , little did I know that the HO was about to lay a raft of #### on me , complaining about how I said I would be there til 4/430pm which I would of without big bob, then she proceeds to tell me that the tree cost them a good xmas for the kids , so I immediately went from zero to #### and said I had no idea , but ya wanna know what , keep your ####### money I dunno want a damn cent and I left , not 2 hours later she called me crying and apologizing , she asked me to come over and get paid , so my wife grabbed the phone and told her the 1600 wasn't worth the bad kharma and the bad mouthing she was bound to do . Her husband called me and came to my house the next day and tryed to pay my wife LOL she said nope and get off my porch , finally he sent me a check certified and through in 100.00 tip LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

In the brief but extremely blunt conversation my wife basically told him how dare you put something like were ruining your xmas on my husband he's a father too and that your a real piece of #### for doing that to him , don't call again ever and if you have friends like you don't give our # to any of them ! She was hot she wouldn't deposit that check until finally I ran outta money and had too like 5 weeks later .


----------



## no tree to big

cut down light poles today a lot harder running a rescue saw in the bucket then a chainsaw argh


----------



## lxt

Dont worry bout the over charging, it prolly didnt even the ones out you underbid? I had a Lady & thats a stretch to call her such who hired us to remove a large cherry by a white picket fence hanging for the most part in her neighbors yard.

she proceeds to tell me " I want no debris left" "no sawdust either" "I just want the stump cut as low as possible"..... well maam we will have to carry all the debris down through your terraced landscape & out through yer 30" gate..........her reply "yes you will & dont drag anything nor hit my house" & BTW the neighbors an idiot, we dont get along!

so im thinking oh great this should be fun? bid that job for $2400 to cover all the BS Im gonna go through, we arrive & she firmly lets us know AGAIN that she wants nothing in her yard!!! so in the contract I write it up dot the I`s cross the T`s.... well the neighbor comes out & Im thinking Oh God!!! heres where the sun shines down on me.....he says hey Ill remove a section of that fence & you can drop the whole tree in my yard.............WHAT? yep I want the whole tree dont cut it up PLEASE!

we set the rope with a throw ball, he has the 8ft section of fence down & I Murphy drop that big daddy into his yard!! flush the stump, rake 1 shovel full of sawdust & run the blower on the yard for good measure & I go collect my check!!! now mind ya I have like 4 men, dump, chipper, bobcat, trailer...... that old bird was hyper & couldnt believe I wanted the full $2400......I told her its done according to the contract & I highly doubt you would of gave a tip or cared to if we had to do it as originally thought.

She said thats doing yer job...............Yes maam & I did my job "nothings in yer yard & the total due is $2400"




LXT


----------



## treeclimber101

When you trotted down her front walk with her check in your hand , you shoulda jumped up and clicked your heels just to make sure her blood pressure was at its maximum . :hmm3grin2orange: sometimes your the bat and sometimes the ball lol


----------



## treemandan

mikewhite85 said:


> Bunch of pruning today.
> 
> For once in my life we might have over bid a job. My foreman, Jeff, bid 600 on a job that took about 2 hours for my 3 man crew. I never saw the job so I emailed the customer to make sure she was satisfied. In her response she asked why it cost so much and that she would love to hear a little context on the price.
> 
> My guys only made 1250 that day as the other job was 650 and took about 5 hours or so. I do not want to seem stingy with her as I try to be really accommodating to my customers. I have never had one balk at the price AFTER the job was done though. Not sure exactly how to respond. I do feel that I charge a little more than many of the companies out here but I am not the top-dollar guy. Regardless I underbid jobs a whole lot more often than overbidding!
> 
> Stoked for my wife and I to fly out to CT to see my folks tonight. Gonna take out an incidental maple in Newtown on Monday.



Interesting. Now call yer insurance broker and ask him " why so much". 

I recently did. Then I said " Well that is to much! I'll pay 500 or cancel" 

500 it is! #### em. We work, they jerk. #### em again. I'll drive my truck into a daycare center, kill everybody in a firery blaze, hope its a 6 billion dollars. #### em!


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Interesting. Now call yer insurance broker and ask him " why so much".
> 
> I recently did. Then I said " Well that is to much! I'll pay 500 or cancel"
> 
> 500 it is! #### em. We work, they jerk. #### em again. I'll drive my truck into a daycare center, kill everybody in a firery blaze, hope its a 6 billion dollars. #### em!



Delete that it's dIsturbing lol well the daycare fiery crash anyway lol


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Delete that it's dIsturbing lol well the daycare fiery crash anyway lol



I agree but no more disturbing than the rest so #### EM! I just hope to go out with a bang... and one hefty insurance claim. I would rather it not be a daycare center but how else can I rack up the dollars so quickly?


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Removed a hazardous maple, don't ya love it when you lay into some wood and your blade is so sharp that it makes you laugh. Getting 1/2" ribbons from cross cutting. Makes for a quick day! HO was a older single gay chick, she was real happy, so happy that she had to hug my cute little 110 lb wife, for some reason tho, she didn't hug any of the guys. When she did it, she had her back to me, wife was facing me during the embrace, gives me this WTF look! IT WAS AWESOME!
> 
> We are stayin' in today, big yard sell this weekend. Gotta unload 10tons of boys clothes.



And they say I am strange? Seriously, you should have punched that dyke in the mouth. I mean, what if I hugged yer wife? See?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I agree but no more disturbing than the rest so #### EM! I just hope to go out with a bang... and one hefty insurance claim. I would rather it not be a daycare center but how else can I rack up the dollars so quickly?



Could ya bequeef the red dump to me and maybe use the Subaru as the baby burner .


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> picked up a 2002 toro dingo tx425 today. Got plans to use it at least on 2 jobs this week.



Those things are the biggest pieces of crap on the market! You might as well have bought a Steiner.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Could ya bequeef the red dump to me and maybe use the Subaru as the baby burner .



Possibly but you are gonna have to really want it.


----------



## mattfr12

Ran a little 2250 bandit the dealer wanted to demo 30hp. I run a 140hp Carlton usually but this little guy impressed me bought it on the spot. I was trying it on a decent maple stump and I couldn't get the disk to stall. It's got the little Vermeer smoked I can't stand 252's.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Those things are the biggest pieces of crap on the market! You might as well have bought a Steiner.



Glad i had it today. Had a bad battery cable on the grinder and it wont start. Had to lossen up all the hydrolics so i could set it in the tow craddle and then drag it onto the trailer with the dingo. Bought two new cables, battery, and voltage regulater. Should have just replaced that stuff when i redid the dang grinder. Of course the worst part was i had about 5 more minutes of grinding to do yet, so i had to go back tonight and finish.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> And they say I am strange? Seriously, you should have punched that dyke in the mouth. I mean, what if I hugged yer wife? See?



Even if the lesbian is beat ass ugly 1 hot chick hugging any other girl besides your mom or your sister is kinda hot , oohhhhh and your grand mom huggin a hot chick isn't hot either .


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Glad i had it today. Had a bad battery cable on the grinder and it wont start. Had to lossen up all the hydrolics so i could set it in the tow craddle and then drag it onto the trailer with the dingo. Bought two new cables, battery, and voltage regulater. Should have just replaced that stuff when i redid the dang grinder. Of course the worst part was i had about 5 more minutes of grinding to do yet, so i had to go back tonight and finish.



I am kinda gonna miss that mug. I cut for two days straight, made a couple bucks, wasn't that hard, kinda relaxing and fun, not very involved. Haven't done any damage with the mower yet but I am gonna join a lawn care website, tell them I am a retired tree guy and to go pound salt. 

Just me, my mower and a quart of beer, riding along like I am Paul Revere. 

I have used the Dingo to jump start trucks... and push a stumper.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Bunch of pruning today.
> 
> For once in my life we might have over bid a job. My foreman, Jeff, bid 600 on a job that took about 2 hours for my 3 man crew. I never saw the job so I emailed the customer to make sure she was satisfied. In her response she asked why it cost so much and that she would love to hear a little context on the price.
> 
> My guys only made 1250 that day as the other job was 650 and took about 5 hours or so. I do not want to seem stingy with her as I try to be really accommodating to my customers. I have never had one balk at the price AFTER the job was done though. Not sure exactly how to respond. I do feel that I charge a little more than many of the companies out here but I am not the top-dollar guy. Regardless I underbid jobs a whole lot more often than overbidding!
> 
> Stoked for my wife and I to fly out to CT to see my folks tonight. Gonna take out an incidental maple in Newtown on Monday.



Hi Mike, it could be that that she wanted a break down on price. Some people like a detailed discription on work preformed. So you made with a 3 man crew $100 per man hour on her job and $43 per man hour on the next. Have your foreman break it down for you and then respond. Probably is all she want's.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Ran a little 2250 bandit the dealer wanted to demo 30hp. I run a 140hp Carlton usually but this little guy impressed me bought it on the spot. I was trying it on a decent maple stump and I couldn't get the disk to stall. It's got the little Vermeer smoked I can't stand 252's.



Cool Matt I am thinking of going to a slightly bigger machine. How much? I am supposed to be demoing a Vermeer 372 in the next week or 2. Have a 100 stumps on one property to do!


----------



## mattfr12

17k they gave it to me for 15 brand new.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> And they say I am strange? Seriously, you should have punched that dyke in the mouth. I mean, what if I hugged yer wife? See?



Have you heard of those things they put in cars that make you blow in them to see if you are not drunk?
Yeah? They need to put one on your keyboard so you dont TUI!!
Jeff :msp_mad:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Have you heard of those things they put in cars that make you blow in them to see if you are not drunk?
> Yeah? They need to put one on your keyboard so you dont TUI!!
> Jeff :msp_mad:



And he must have started early too , he was on a tear 2 hours ago and its quarter to 9 here


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> 17k they gave it to me for 15 brand new.



Wow. Pm me the dealers info, that's a lot cheaper then they are here!


----------



## TreeAce

I LMAO when one of my groundies showed up today wearing this shirt. It was 10am before I noticed then we all had a good laugh. I hope it doesnt offend anyone. If so, well....idk. I do know that the shirt def fit him. N the size was good to .... : )


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeAce said:


> I LMAO when one of my groundies showed up today wearing this shirt. It was 10am before I noticed then we all had a good laugh. I hope it doesnt offend anyone. If so, well....idk. I do know that the shirt def fit him. N the size was good to .... : )



Being retarded is a must if your going to operate a bc1250. So happy to get rid of that chipper.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Sometimes ya gotta work wit wat ya got......


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Have you heard of those things they put in cars that make you blow in them to see if you are not drunk?
> Yeah? They need to put one on your keyboard so you dont TUI!!
> Jeff :msp_mad:



Blow it out yer cornhole then why don't ya.


I can't help but think the reason you do not like what I said is that you have a lesbian in the family. Yes? No?

Hey, no problem, but I kinda felt bad for Greanbean's wife, you know, with her being felt up like that. I am sure if I had tried it I would have eaten a knuckle samich and I am all for equal right... when they apply of course.


----------



## TreeAce

mr. holden wood said:


> Being retarded is a must if your going to operate a bc1250. So happy to get rid of that chipper.



its a 1230A. It may not be fancy but it makes me money just the same.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Slvrmple72 said:


> Sometimes ya gotta work wit wat ya got......



I always work wit wat i got, im just glad what i got aint dat. Better ta have a old chipper ten no chipper dat fo sure!


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Wow. Pm me the dealers info, that's a lot cheaper then they are here!



Don't do a 372 I hated mine. I'm not saying that to be a #### but I hated the 372 disk was easy to stall. This machine is a little guy in my book and it will grind circles around the 372 I had. I was really hogging it today the sensors in it really do Thier job I couldn't get the disk to stall. 20min on a pretty decent sized maple stump.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Wow. Pm me the dealers info, that's a lot cheaper then they are here!



Bandit of Ohio is where I got it they might have hooked me up because of the other stuff I bought. But Im sure you could get one for 15k I made them give me green teeth also. I'm trading my last 250xp in on a 280xp we want one disk chipper for packing box trailers. Drums don't pack as well.


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeAce said:


> its a 1230A. It may not be fancy but it makes me money just the same.



I hear ya, not making fun of your operation.That 1250 pissed me off so phucking much though. A small spring was all it had to pull brush and i got so tired of helping every branch.On the plus side you just cant kill em.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Blow it out yer cornhole then why don't ya.
> 
> 
> I can't help but think the reason you do not like what I said is that you have a lesbian in the family. Yes? No?
> 
> Hey, no problem, but I kinda felt bad for Greanbean's wife, you know, with her being felt up like that. I am sure if I had tried it I would have eaten a knuckle samich and I am all for equal right... when they apply of course.



Really? Did you fall down and bump your head and now being totally a ####ing ####### with no brain's. I hope you don't have the responsibility of being a Dad, that would be sad!
Jeff
Go to bed and sleep it off, dumb-ass.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Bandit of Ohio is where I got it they might have hooked me up because of the other stuff I bought. But Im sure you could get one for 15k I made them give me green teeth also. I'm trading my last 250xp in on a 280xp we want one disk chipper for packing box trailers. Drums don't pack as well.



Thats crazy talk. Just got back from the ISA convention bandit brought in 7 chippers not one disk in the mix. Every guy I know says drums make smaller chips and throw harder.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Really? Did you fall down and bump your head and now being totally a ####ing ####### with no brain's. I hope you don't have the responsibility of being a Dad, that would be sad!
> Jeff
> Go to bed and sleep it off, dumb-ass.



Wait! What are we talking about?


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Don't do a 372 I hated mine. I'm not saying that to be a #### but I hated the 372 disk was easy to stall. This machine is a little guy in my book and it will grind circles around the 372 I had. I was really hogging it today the sensors in it really do Thier job I couldn't get the disk to stall. 20min on a pretty decent sized maple stump.



THanks for that Matt.


----------



## teamtree

TreeAce said:


> Did this dead oak yesterday. It was a nice job.



i like the cig in the guys mouth while working the ropes.


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi Mike, it could be that that she wanted a break down on price. Some people like a detailed discription on work preformed. So you made with a 3 man crew $100 per man hour on her job and $43 per man hour on the next. Have your foreman break it down for you and then respond. Probably is all she want's.
> Jeff :smile2:



Already broke it down on the bid sheet. Gonna send her a reply message now. Then hopping on a late night plane to CT!

Gonna be away for a good chunk of the week. Will be back on Wednesday then heading to the sequoias for a retreat on Thurs. My guys are working all week without me. We'll see how it goes! No cell phone reception in the sequoias!


----------



## treemandan

mikewhite85 said:


> Already broke it down on the bid sheet. Gonna send her a reply message now. Then hopping on a late night plane to CT!
> 
> Gonna be away for a good chunk of the week. Will be back on Wednesday then heading to the sequoias for a retreat on Thurs. My guys are working all week without me. We'll see how it goes! No cell phone reception in the sequoias!



I would not do that if I were you, there is no reason to explain your price to this woman. She is gonna get mad you overcharged her, she is looking for ammo to shoot you, don't give her any bullets. What's done is done. In reality, all jobs should net what this one did. I may be be crazy but I am not stupid. DO NOT fall into her trap, you work for a living.

Oh and when you get back you'll wish you never left them guys alone, you probably should have closed.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Thats crazy talk. Just got back from the ISA convention bandit brought in 7 chippers not one disk in the mix. Every guy I know says drums make smaller chips and throw harder.



Paddles are way smaller, drums are more efficient because there is no dead space. But a disk will throw farther and harder. I save a few by buying a disk. I would prefer a drum but 15 k difference in price. They both work fine we want a loader on it also the 280 is one if a few they will put put it on. They showed us with an air flow gauge the 280 was a lot more than the 1890. Doesn't mean it's better just will throw chips a little farthe.


----------



## treemandan

And whatever did get Jeff's panties in a bunch? Was it something I said?


----------



## TreeAce

teamtree said:


> i like the cig in the guys mouth while working the ropes.



did u recently quit smoking?


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> THanks for that Matt.



as long as they are hydro driven on the disk its a lot less maintenance. the drive shaft on my 372 went bad, on this machine there is no shaft to break, no belts to squeal. its a really good design i would highly recommend anyone looking for a little stumper to check it out. it has all the features a 120k grinder has, swing speed settings, depth settings. and no matter how hard i tried to beat on this machine the disk kept spinning the head would do its job and just slow down or either stop if you try to take to much. was way better than i thought, the dealer told me if i try it ill buy it thats why he brought it 3 hours and i gotta say he was right. gave me some offering leverage also, got him to throw in green teeth. when i had a 372 i think it was a 34hp diesel. and i gotta say i really don't think it was much more powerful than this. its a 30hp kohler and it might cut just as fast as the 372, with about half the price tag and a way better design in my book.

like i said i normally use a 140hp ox so I'm not easily impressed on stumpers. i get pissed at the ox taking to long. but for the size of this machine it can hold its own as a stumper to get into hard to reach spots. plus it fits in the bed of my pickup so i don't need a trailer to tow it around.

this all started as i called bandit wanting a walk behind grinder for we little stumps like 15" or less because I'm towing around a 140hp 8k machine to get these stumps. but they want 8-11k for walk behinds which in my mind is outrageous. so for 4k more i got this thing that is a whole lot more machine than a walk behind at least i don't have to swing it back and forth. even on ebay they try and get 5k for a non self propelled walk behind that isn't much more than a lawn mower. what a rip.

on a final note look at where they are putting all motors on the new stumpers. down low? the motor on top like on a 372 is old technology top heavy stuff. thats why they need dual tires up front. putting it down low in the back like this is awesome and they way all stumpers are headed. bandit has a whole new line coming out that will be replacing everything with a motor up top like that. 

BEFORE YOU BUY A VERMEER GIVE ME A CALL AND LET ME TALK YOU DOWN. FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS BUY VERMEER.

I've had nothing but bad luck with them on 2 chippers and 1 stumper. terrible service from the shop way over priced. 115hp in there 18 inch chippers is like putting a weed whacker engine in a ferrari. our morbark has 250hp and when you do a 18inch oak log the auto feed kicks in a lot. i couldn't imagine why they would even sell something like that.

we looked at the carlton apache when we first started looking at 18" chippers and there sales guy said they don't offer high enough HP for what we where doing. 140hp was the biggest they had at the time not sure if it still is.


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> Already broke it down on the bid sheet. Gonna send her a reply message now. Then hopping on a late night plane to CT!
> 
> Gonna be away for a good chunk of the week. Will be back on Wednesday then heading to the sequoias for a retreat on Thurs. My guys are working all week without me. We'll see how it goes! No cell phone reception in the sequoias!



She excepted the bid Mike. She could of said no or went with some one else. Jeff bidded the job she excepted, there was no trickery or malpractice. She wasn't paying by the hour, but for services that were rendered and done as agreed on.
On the rare occasions I've been in that situation, I would slow the work down a little or maybe do a little exrta, but a deals a deal. You should have a clear conscience
Have a nice trip, and your going to love the sequoias. My car is still being repaired. I miss working with you and your crew. Wade


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I would not do that if I were you, there is no reason to explain your price to this woman. She is gonna get mad you overcharged her, she is looking for ammo to shoot you, don't give her any bullets. What's done is done. In reality, all jobs should net what this one did. I may be be crazy but I am not stupid. DO NOT fall into her trap, you work for a living.
> 
> Oh and when you get back you'll wish you never left them guys alone, you probably should have closed.



Well, I quess you get to spew your your crazy as s h it. You really nedd help!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

beastmaster said:


> She excepted the bid Mike. She could of said no or went with some one else. Jeff bidded the job she excepted, there was no trickery or malpractice. She wasn't paying by the hour, but for services that were rendered and done as agreed on.
> On the rare occasions I've been in that situation, I would slow the work down a little or maybe do a little exrta, but a deals a deal. You should have a clear conscience
> Have a nice trip, and your going to love the sequoias. My car is still being repaired. I miss working with you and your crew. Wade



Dam skippy.

They say that Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned. I say " you ain't seen a woman with buyer's remorse then have you?"

She's coming after you Mike, she is mad at herself for agreeing to your bid and she is gonna take it out on you. Don't listen to Jeff, he is in la la land where people just tell him what to do and what to think and he does it... happily too it seems. 

You finally made a decent buck on a fair price for the service we provide. Don't go forgetting what that service is and that most people wouldn't/couldn't do it for any amount of money.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I quess you get to spew your your crazy as s h it. You really nedd help!
> Jeff



Whatever.

Listen, don't get mad at me. I don't really have a problem with your daughter being gay though she probably has a problem with me because I am not.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Listen, don't get mad at me. I don't really have a problem with your daughter being gay though she probably has a problem with me because I am not.



Pretty low blow #######. My daughter is a minor. I have had it with you!


----------



## treeclimber101

Wow Dan I am glad that I am not the only $&@hole making a fool of himself this week ... Maybe you and Maddog 20/20 should stop hanging out on Fridays !


----------



## jefflovstrom

The seminar I went to yesterday was very good. All on palm's. 
View attachment 249020

Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

The guy's are here today!
View attachment 249049

Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> The guy's are here today!
> View attachment 249049
> 
> Jeff :msp_smile:



lots of interesting topics on palms, would of liked to have attended that seminar.


----------



## no tree to big

I hate silver poplar!! 

this morning I over heard the one estimator and owner talking to one of the climbers on my crew saying ya its a big ass tree over the house bla bla bla can you do it without the crane because we don't have enough drivers to get the thing out there... yea no problem 

they neglected to tell us that the tree had actually grown on the house not just over it over it and there were skylights everywhere with tons of dead wood in the top of the tree absolutely no room to rig anything. they wouldn't bring the crane out when I called the boss and said it was going to be a major pain. bid it 4.75 hrs with the crane took us 7.5 with out, sure we can do it the hard way but why if they got the crane out there we woulda been done in like 3 hours and been able to do another job today. O well what do I know I'm only an hourly employee :msp_wink:


----------



## treeman75

so, dan the man got banned. That kinda has a catchy tune.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Ran a little 2250 bandit the dealer wanted to demo 30hp. I run a 140hp Carlton usually but this little guy impressed me bought it on the spot. I was trying it on a decent maple stump and I couldn't get the disk to stall. It's got the little Vermeer smoked I can't stand 252's.



Ok so I am selling my SC252 under 50 hours on it.....I am going to demo one of these bad boys this week. I pm'd you Matt


----------



## deevo

Looked and booked 3 jobs today! 1 stump job, 2 removals. September is filling up quick!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Looked and booked 3 jobs today! 1 stump job, 2 removals. September is filling up quick!:msp_thumbup:



Ya I think there is no comparison with the 252. For some reason the disk wouldn't stall really user friendly. I'm hard to impress with stumpers also, 140hp ox is my main man, and it's never taken 10min with that thing on any stump.


----------



## Rickytree

Both of them. Two ground guys. One of them was shiny new.


View attachment 249087


Praying mantis off the crane


View attachment 249088


----------



## deevo

Rickytree said:


> Both of them. Two ground guys. One of them was shiny new.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249087
> 
> 
> Praying mantis off the crane
> 
> 
> View attachment 249088



Couldn't you just drop it across the street? looks like most of the foilage is on the street side? Looked like a quiet street


----------



## treeman82

Helped a friend and his kid with a job today. Brought my chipper back to his yard yesterday afternoon... he told me "done by lunch, no problem." We were going to get the truck and chipper into the yard within winch range of everything... all is well. So last night it poured, and the rain didn't end until around 8:00 this morning. I figured that we would call things off... WRONG.... my friend just said we'd start later. Couldn't get the chipper into the yard... so we had to drag everything probably 200'+ to the chipper... and rather than blowing everything into the woods we blew it into the truck. Then the lady added on another tree. Rather than finishing by lunch I left around 3:30 and they stayed to finish.

On my way back to my yard one of my friends calls me up, he was doing some hedges for a client and asked if I could come chip a brush pile for him... so I got that done, and finally was able to meet with a client around 5:00. I would have rather met with 4 clients, but oh well... 1 is better than none.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Ya I think there is no comparison with the 252. For some reason the disk wouldn't stall really user friendly. I'm hard to impress with stumpers also, 140hp ox is my main man, and it's never taken 10min with that thing on any stump.



Cool thanks I know you know your stuff and appreciate your input


----------



## mr. holden wood

deevo said:


> Ok so I am selling my SC252 under 50 hours on it.....I am going to demo one of these bad boys this week. I pm'd you Matt



I'd do a bit of research before i ran out and bought a 2250. It still comes with the same trashy kohler engine with 2 extra horse power, BFD. Last outfit I worked with had a 252 and it had little problems with 5 years of hard work. Im not a stump grinder expert but that does not seem like a huge upgrade. Id let matt beat it up for a bit and see if that little kohler still spins the disc after a year or two.
Just checked out the vermeer site they both come with the same crappy kohler 27 horse engine. Bandit makes a better prduct but in the end it still has a trashy engine. Seems like apples to apples to me,


----------



## mr. holden wood

Rickytree said:


> Both of them. Two ground guys. One of them was shiny new.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249087
> 
> 
> Praying mantis off the crane
> 
> 
> View attachment 249088



Ha ha ha! A phuckin man basket off a crane to take out a easy flop. Keep em comin ricky!


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> I'd do a bit of research before i ran out and bought a 2250. It still comes with the same trashy kohler engine with 2 extra horse power, BFD. Last outfit I worked with had a 252 and it had little problems with 5 years of hard work. Im not a stump grinder expert but that does not seem like a huge upgrade. Id let matt beat it up for a bit and see if that little kohler still spins the disc after a year or two.



We will definitely see what it's got over the years, I don't think there is any risk in buying it. For some reason that little Koehler and the new design just work. The speed compared to a 252 is amazing. Just demo one before buying, that little machine will hog. that 
Little guy keeps on trucking. We did about five stumps in tight spots so far and the disk hasn't stalled, the machine compensates for how big of a bite you're taking By slowing the swing or just stoping it.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> We will definitely see what it's got over the years, I don't think there is any risk in buying it. For some reason that little Koehler and the new design just work. The speed compared to a 252 is amazing. Just demo one before buying, that little machine will hog. that
> Little guy keeps on trucking. We did about five stumps in tight spots so far and the disk hasn't stalled, the machine compensates for how big of a bite you're taking By slowing the swing or just stoping it.



When it comes to vermeer vs bandit it is embarrassing how much tougher bandit looks and operates. I was looking at a new chippers last month and the vermeer rep even mentioned how bandits just looked bigger and badder.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> When it comes to vermeer vs bandit it is embarrassing how much tougher bandit looks and operates. I was looking at a new chippers last month and the vermeer rep even mentioned how bandits just looked bigger and badder.



Vermeer intentionally sissy fies them self in some aspects like the bump bar on the bottom of the feed table. All the municipalities and city workers use them due to all the safety crap they have on them. I wanna beat the guy who put that bar on the bottom of the feed table. We used a BC-2000 on a light land clearing deal. We made the dealer bypass the button so we didn't have to pay an employee hold the button in all day so the chipper would feed. Every top hit the bar and I would have to reset it 3-4 times on one piece. The dealer never came back after that, he offered me what he thought was a great deal on one. I told him it wasn't worth 5k to me and them machines really are not. They are built way to soft, if we used on for a few years it would just fall apart.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Rickytree said:


> Both of them. Two ground guys. One of them was shiny new.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249087
> 
> 
> Praying mantis off the crane
> 
> 
> View attachment 249088



Another reason why I phuckin hate Canada. You guys can trash perfectlly healthy street trees? Street trees are the property of the city and are the last frontier in keeping a solid urban canopy in the great U . S of A.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Ha ha ha! A phuckin man basket off a crane to take out a easy flop. Keep em comin ricky!



I don't get what you would do with the basket, I've never seen one used. They are up to high to make a cut from. Maybe hook the sling up? But sooner or later you gotta get out anyways. Using it like a bucket would take forever, wouldn't someone on the ground need to be moving you around?


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Vermeer intentionally sissy fies them self in some aspects like the bump bar on the bottom of the feed table. All the municipalities and city workers use them due to all the safety crap they have on them. I wanna beat the guy who put that bar on the bottom of the feed table. We used a BC-2000 on a light land clearing deal. We made the dealer bypass the button so we didn't have to pay an employee hold the button in all day so the chipper would feed. Every top hit the bar and I would have to reset it 3-4 times on one piece. The dealer never came back after that, he offered me what he thought was a great deal on one. I told him it wasn't worth 5k to me and them machines really are not. They are built way to soft, if we used on for a few years it would just fall apart.



You nailed it, they are built for municipal work only. The bump bar is a mess, takes a guy to just stand around and push a button when he should be stuffing brush.


----------



## derwoodii

took a fall or sumthin kinda like one in tree removal today 

Dismantling a crotchy old multi trunked more dead than alive gum for the bro in law, twas over home roof fence you know one with the lot tricky only 40 plus foot but dozens slender dead sucker limb no perches to get on so spurs flip line into dead wood is tiresome. All sections needing handling anchor and puller rope to get down. My best TIP was a 30 foot up a dead fork. To my surprise that bit went mostly well so feelin happy I took a short cut risk to haul over the last head it had to go north but was leaning south head roped torque it up with two blokes on the ground side pulling I climbed into forks to scarf it up and said to my dumb self, dont need no flip line to secure me here, I want to get outta the way fast if it goes south.
My scaf effort above me head was terrible I got frustrated that it was not working out and worrying about this let my supporting foot slip,,, oh oh ops I,m going down over saw in hand that awful feeling of this is gonna hurt at the stop. Ended upside down running saw in ma crotch legs above me jammed in the forks lookin like a fool, damage my pride and a good bruise to my butt cheek. this was the biggest fall or chance to harm to myself in years it really woke me up I,m getting old not so fit n fast and feel for the tree & climb is getting end of useful life 
lesson tie in even when ya think yer cannot go far tie in.


----------



## Rickytree

mr. holden wood said:


> Ha ha ha! A phuckin man basket off a crane to take out a easy flop. Keep em comin ricky!



Crane came with the basket on. I was going to climb it but don't have the help on the ground that I needed. Don't even try to sound like you know what you are doing because you don't. If you knew anything, you'd know that one pic isn't going to tell the whole story or how to take down the tree. you laughing at ME, that's a joke . Like I said put UP or SHUT UP! Same goes for you punkass Dumbo


----------



## Rickytree

mr. holden wood said:


> Another reason why I phuckin hate Canada. You guys can trash perfectlly healthy street trees? Street trees are the property of the city and are the last frontier in keeping a solid urban canopy in the great U . S of A.




Hey Moron, it had Emerald Ash Borer and the owners were being proactive. just shut your mouth when you don't know what you are talking about. How about some pic's holden what of you holden your balls in your mouth. You are a clown! and you know this Man!


----------



## Rickytree

deevo said:


> Couldn't you just drop it across the street? looks like most of the foilage is on the street side? Looked like a quiet street



Oh ya deeva don't pretend your Mr.Extreme. I saw your vid's and that tells it all. Come back to me when you grow up to my league. Punk!


----------



## treeman75

Hey ricky, you sure are starting a beautiful sunday morning out good.


----------



## treeclimber101

Rickytree said:


> Oh ya deeva don't pretend your Mr.Extreme. I saw your vid's and that tells it all. Come back to me when you grow up to my league. Punk!



Yea your so angry , I mean deevo couldn't be a nicer a guy and you dropping hot and steamy Sunday morning ####s on him , Holden my wood yea he certainly deserves it  though focus your ill energy all on him , lol


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> When it comes to vermeer vs bandit it is embarrassing how much tougher bandit looks and operates. I was looking at a new chippers last month and the vermeer rep even mentioned how bandits just looked bigger and badder.



Yea ok , let's not forget about all those little bandit cracks , that pop up in weird spots , I got 3800 hours on mine with no major weld issues and she still is tight , you run a bandit till you got 3800 on one then we'll talk


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea ok , let's not forget about all those little bandit cracks , that pop up in weird spots , I got 3800 hours on mine with no major weld issues and she still is tight , you run a bandit till you got 3800 on one then we'll talk



What machine tho? The new ones are basically unusable to us the dealers have no answers for the time we loose by using a BC-2000 we had a 1k but the same problems happen. Slow after the 2nd or third log during the demo three tree companies said no way. They could be competitive machines they just gotta quite using weed whacker engines, and loose some if the safety crap that cost me like 200$ a day in wages for someone to hold the button.

One of the bandits we traded had like 8-10 k on it. It was shot but never really has major issues. No welds and it was abused.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> What machine tho? The new ones are basically unusable to us the dealers have no answers for the time we loose by using a BC-2000 we had a 1k but the same problems happen. Slow after the 2nd or third log during the demo three tree companies said no way. They could be competitive machines they just gotta quite using weed whacker engines, and loose some if the safety crap that cost me like 200$ a day in wages for someone to hold the button.
> 
> One of the bandits we traded had like 8-10 k on it. It was shot but never really has major issues. No welds and it was abused.



I have and still run daily a 1230 86 hp non turbo Perkins , has 3800 on the meter , I had but lost in the divorce a 1800 with the 110 Deere had almost 4900 working not idliling hours . And when I say divorce I mean my partner not wife


----------



## treeclimber101

I have pics of the 1800 brand new the day we bought it in 00' hooked to my 68 45' bucket truck in my profile pics , lol I loved that machine what a beast it was , we would machine load with 18" pitch pine all day fill 11 yard trucks in less then a hour


----------



## treeclimber101

I ran 250/254's they are big diesel guzzlers yea they throw chips like animals but it seems with a bandit that comes at a high price .


----------



## squad143

mr. holden wood said:


> Another reason why I phuckin hate Canada. You guys can trash perfectlly healthy street trees? Street trees are the property of the city and are the last frontier in keeping a solid urban canopy in the great U . S of A.



Nice to paint a whole country based on your perception from a picture without knowing the facts.

Funny. Once of the large (Canadian) municipalities I do work in won't allow you to remove a tree (12" DBH or larger) without a permit, even if it's on your own property. Some of your American citizens would consider this an infringment on their rights and that there is too much government involvement.

You have a glass of "bitter" juice this morning?


----------



## Youngbuck20

mr. holden wood said:


> Another reason why I phuckin hate Canada. You guys can trash perfectlly healthy street trees? Street trees are the property of the city and are the last frontier in keeping a solid urban canopy in the great U . S of A.



Ignorance is bliss and you sir are one of those ignorant yanks I can't stand. Educate yourself before you open your mouth.


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> Oh ya deeva don't pretend your Mr.Extreme. I saw your vid's and that tells it all. Come back to me when you grow up to my league. Punk!



Lol looks like someone is eating Wheaties, sometimes I wonder what a get together of all us climbers might look like


----------



## Rickytree

really gets me when people talk about things or make suggestions when they have no grounds or weight. Quite funny really or really funny. You pick.


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> really gets me when people talk about things or make suggestions when they have no grounds or weight. Quite funny really or really funny. You pick.



Well holder does it to flirt I think :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> sometimes I wonder what a get together of all us climbers might look like



Dang!,,,, that would be scary!!!!
Jeff


----------



## deevo

Rickytree said:


> Oh ya deeva don't pretend your Mr.Extreme. I saw your vid's and that tells it all. Come back to me when you grow up to my league. Punk!



You not take your meds this morning? Someone pee in your cornflakes? I was just making a suggestion/asking you why it couldn't be done. By the way I use top quality equipment and cranes.... not stuff from the dark ages like you. How's that? Have a nice day! If i had time to make better videos I would, but I concentrate on my jobs and make $ doing them. What league you referring too? Bush league, East Coast? Your funny, just know when to take some constructive criticism, we could spend weeks ripping your lame unprofessional videos.....but we don't.


----------



## Rickytree

Oh deeva your something else. you not being able to figure out how to make video's is no excuse. My equipment does the job very well and it's paid for.


----------



## Rickytree

by the way deeva, that pick that you made with the crane off the house , I lift that by myself . how's that??:lifter:


----------



## Rickytree

better yet post it for everyone to see.


----------



## Rickytree

k here your not too smart on the figuring stuff so there


Our Video’s | Sugar Bush Tree Service


----------



## Rickytree

oh dropping a tree in the bush then at the end the guy says something about your insurance.... great stuff... wow spectacular...the knowledge emanating from your work is just soo.....whats the word...absent...ya that's it.


----------



## Rickytree

lost 5 credits tell you dorks how it is and I'm cool with that cuz I got them back and plus you need 4 mill to get a sticker probably. so don't care


----------



## Rickytree

deevo said:


> You not take your meds this morning? Someone pee in your cornflakes? I was just making a suggestion/asking you why it couldn't be done. By the way I use top quality equipment and cranes.... not stuff from the dark ages like you. How's that? Have a nice day! If i had time to make better videos I would, but I concentrate on my jobs and make $ doing them. What league you referring too? Bush league, East Coast? Your funny, just know when to take some constructive criticism, we could spend weeks ripping your lame unprofessional videos.....but we don't.



I post a pic and all of a sudden deeva and holdenhisbreath are right there to give their two cents worth but the only problem is the cents were actually Somalia shillings which takes 29000 to make one US dollar. Put up or SHUT UP!


----------



## Rickytree

Removal of several leaning storm damaged pines July 2011 | Sugar Bush Tree Service


Man seriously, really seriously! I drop bigger logs in the bowl.


----------



## Rickytree

here's some real stones at work


Ricky Tree and Land Company.flv - YouTube


but your equipment is shiny and NEW, kinda like you


----------



## no tree to big

rickytree, can you put all your nonsense in one post so I don't get 10 email notifications because you are having a hissy fit, thanks


----------



## Rickytree

This just gets better and better

Tracys Tree Removal And Patio | Sugar Bush Tree Service


----------



## Rickytree

no tree to big said:


> rickytree, can you put all your nonsense in one post so I don't get 10 email notifications because you are having a hissy fit, thanks



Go shave it! Your mangina that is


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I have and still run daily a 1230 86 hp non turbo Perkins , has 3800 on the meter , I had but lost in the divorce a 1800 with the 110 Deere had almost 4900 working not idliling hours . And when I say divorce I mean my partner not wife



Not saying it won't work or it's bad. I'm sure in residential tree care settings t hey could last a longtime. The machine you are talking about is not sissy fied like the new ones also. It's still made of metal, not fiber glass and plastic. Ours get drug threw the woods the new models can't take it. Sooner or later someone bumps them and all the plastic looks like hell. The big thing tho is they just can't eat fast enough for machine feeding we had a line at the chipper with the 200hp bc-2k. Loader operator really has to slow down. bandit of Ohio stopped down today the last 250xp we have is going in for a 280xp with 275hp. Go to one of there demonstrations it's impressive, the only one they are not outrunning is woodsman. Our morbark needs the loaders help a lot to feed in larger tops due to pulling and crushing power. The 1990 and 280xp bandits can usually handle it.


----------



## Pelorus

Rickytree said:


> here's some real stones at work
> Ricky Tree and Land Company.flv - YouTube
> but your equipment is shiny and NEW, kinda like you




Ricky me lad, I don't wanna come across here as sounding critical or nothing like that, but cutting corners on working safely or wearing PPE is gonna bite you in them stones.


----------



## Rickytree

k tantrum is over. sorry but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Rickytree

Pelorus said:


> Ricky me lad, I don't wanna come across here as sounding critical or nothing like that, but cutting corners on working safely or wearing PPE is gonna bite you in them stones.



Thanks for the input Pelorus. I have changed some of my bad habits.


----------



## Pelorus

Rickytree said:


> Thanks for the input Pelorus. I have changed some of my bad habits.



Yeah, I'm still working on a few bad habits myself. Once upon a time I was pretty damn proficient using a rear handled saw (old 028) one-handed for extra reach. Throttle control as you lunge for the cut is crucial, lol.
btw, my equipment is mostly as tired and worn out as it's owner is.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Too dang hot to relax,,,,,,,,arg!
Jeff


----------



## epicklein22

mattfr12 said:


> Not saying it won't work or it's bad. I'm sure in residential tree care settings t hey could last a longtime. The machine you are talking about is not sissy fied like the new ones also. It's still made of metal, not fiber glass and plastic. Ours get drug threw the woods the new models can't take it. Sooner or later someone bumps them and all the plastic looks like hell. The big thing tho is they just can't eat fast enough for machine feeding we had a line at the chipper with the 200hp bc-2k. Loader operator really has to slow down. bandit of Ohio stopped down today the last 250xp we have is going in for a 280xp with 275hp. Go to one of there demonstrations it's impressive, the only one they are not outrunning is woodsman. Our morbark needs the loaders help a lot to feed in larger tops due to pulling and crushing power. The 1990 and 280xp bandits can usually handle it.



Bandit of Ohio seem to be the real deal. Really pleased with the service I've gotten from them. We run morbarks at work and they're tough and pretty damn impressive, but bandit really has the down pressure to drag the long stuff in and crush limbs. 

I agree with the new vermeers, what a joke in the construction of them. Just too much plastic/fiberglass and the infeed designs are weak.


----------



## ropensaddle

Rickytree said:


> here's some real stones at work
> 
> 
> Ricky Tree and Land Company.flv - YouTube
> 
> 
> but your equipment is shiny and NEW, kinda like you



Hahaha That's breezy try this one  












or this one 












Or the million before i had a camera :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Not saying it won't work or it's bad. I'm sure in residential tree care settings t hey could last a longtime. The machine you are talking about is not sissy fied like the new ones also. It's still made of metal, not fiber glass and plastic. Ours get drug threw the woods the new models can't take it. Sooner or later someone bumps them and all the plastic looks like hell. The big thing tho is they just can't eat fast enough for machine feeding we had a line at the chipper with the 200hp bc-2k. Loader operator really has to slow down. bandit of Ohio stopped down today the last 250xp we have is going in for a 280xp with 275hp. Go to one of there demonstrations it's impressive, the only one they are not outrunning is woodsman. Our morbark needs the loaders help a lot to feed in larger tops due to pulling and crushing power. The 1990 and 280xp bandits can usually handle it.


Yea I am not big wooding it at all it's a babied machine , and the morbark 15 is a decent machine too can throw some chips hard , but since I bought I still haven't parked my Vermeer I am looking for someone to trade me a decent 1 ton for it lol


----------



## Toddppm

Saw Nosak tree trucks in my area this afternoon! I yelled to them and they were honking the horn yelling back 
I didn't think it'd be worth it to drive that far for storm work here. It's mostly cleaned up but still alot of stuff around to do. 

Looked at 1 today where the guy still had a big branch on his deck/in the hot tub. Needed to take down 4 broken trees and trim up 3 damaged ones, he said I was waaaayyyy out of the range of the other estimates I know I priced it right, didn't even want to ask who he was comparing with, probably the door knocking brigade of idiots.


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> Saw Nosak tree trucks in my area this afternoon! I yelled to them and they were honking the horn yelling back
> I didn't think it'd be worth it to drive that far for storm work here. It's mostly cleaned up but still alot of stuff around to do.
> 
> Looked at 1 today where the guy still had a big branch on his deck/in the hot tub. Needed to take down 4 broken trees and trim up 3 damaged ones, he said I was waaaayyyy out of the range of the other estimates I know I priced it right, didn't even want to ask who he was comparing with, probably the door knocking brigade of idiots.



God I love those Nosak guys ! They always make me better about myself somehow


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Too dang hot to relax,,,,,,,,arg!
> Jeff



Awww but it was a riot when we were all cutting trees In hell for 2 months , what was it you said yea it's hot here 85 is killing me


----------



## Tree Pig

*Long weekend at the Cape*

Just got back from a long weekend off up at Cape Cod... man there sure are a lot tree companies up there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Awww but it was a riot when we were all cutting trees In hell for 2 months , what was it you said yea it's hot here 85 is killing me



Yeah, guess Karma got me.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rickytree said:


> here's some real stones at work
> 
> 
> Ricky Tree and Land Company.flv - YouTube
> 
> 
> but your equipment is shiny and NEW, kinda like you



Hope that wasn't you up there. Scary. No PPE, cutting with one hand over your head! Lame. I wouldn't post that vid.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, guess Karma got me.
> Jeff



Heat sucks it was so hot here I thought for a while daily about even working but it's nice out now


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Hope that wasn't you up there. Scary. No PPE, cutting with one hand over your head! Lame. I wouldn't post that vid.
> Jeff



Hope Ricky don't live in a glass house !


----------



## Tree Pig

Tree Pig said:


> Just got back from a long weekend off up at Cape Cod... man there sure are a lot tree companies up there.



Turns out I did get a chance to watch a bit of CapeCodTree's operation running on a job at a pretty decent looking restaurant. Looks like nice equipment and a decent crew wish I had stopped to chat now... oh well next time.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Turns out I did get a chance to watch a bit of CapeCodTree's operation running on a job at a pretty decent looking restaurant. Looks like nice equipment and a decent crew wish I had stopped to chat now... oh well next time.



I have never been to cape cod , but just the name sounds nice! As a matter of fact I think my entire bucket list is places I wanna see .


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I have never been to cape cod , but just the name sounds nice



Its kind of like Jersey shore but not all Italians and Jewish, with a nice touch of New England... minus the Jersey radiation and medical waste in the water... your close enough you should put it on your list, its worth it.

Correction I see it is on your list... Lot of Jersey plates up there.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Its kind of like Jersey shore but not all Italians and Jewish, with a nice touch of New England... minus the Jersey radiation and medical waste in the water... your close enough you should put it on your list, its worth it.
> 
> Correction I see it is on your list... Lot of Jersey plates up there.



See now that's just uncalled for , we save all the real nice clean beaches for the locals and we herd all the "shoebees " towards the more touristy stops , I mean I go out on the boat in some beautiful water and jersey isn't what the outta staters think it is at all


----------



## Rickytree

jefflovstrom said:


> Hope that wasn't you up there. Scary. No PPE, cutting with one hand over your head! Lame. I wouldn't post that vid.
> Jeff



No ppe? belt, glasses gloves work boots sun hat pants rope lanyard...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I have never been to cape cod , but just the name sounds nice! As a matter of fact I think my entire bucket list is places I wanna see .



Just the name make's me think of 'Long John"s Silver'!
Now I am hungry.
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Just the name make's me think of 'Long John"s Silver'!
> Now I am hungry.
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:


It just sounds like a kick ass happy place , I mean somewhere where you just sit at the dock on the bay watching the tide roll away :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rickytree said:


> No ppe? belt, glasses gloves work boots sun hat pants rope lanyard...



Ha ha! Good one.
For real tho, I still would not post those vid's unless I posted a disclaimer that said that Benny Hill died so you need to post them somewhere!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Heat sucks it was so hot here I thought for a while daily about even working but it's nice out now



They are all fine bandits vermeers it's like ford vs Chevy I've just had bad luck with Vermeer. We are upgrading all of our grinders except the ox the bandit 2900 shows up tomorrow it's a 90up kabota. Should be an animal


----------



## Rickytree

jefflovstrom said:


> Hope that wasn't you up there. Scary. No PPE, cutting with one hand over your head! Lame. I wouldn't post that vid.
> Jeff



Look for your vid's and couldn't find any. Are you not using ppe as well, is that why there isn't any up. What you may think is unsafe I feel comfortable doing. Maybe if I saw you climb maybe I would feel that you do things unsafe. Post a vid and I guess we'll see.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> It just sounds like a kick ass happy place , I mean somewhere where you just sit at the dock on the bay watching the tide roll away :hmm3grin2orange:



I have been there, but I was only 2 years old. Don't remember nothing, Good times!!
Jeff


----------



## Rickytree

Did alittle snoopin around and saw you don't climb anymore. So you don't wear ppe either. different strokes for different folks. I wear a hard hat now and make my guys wear them.


----------



## Pelorus

Ricky - don't bother lookin' for any videos by me, cause they don't exist and likely never will either. Extremely rare for me to even bother taking any pics of work I do now, cause I reckon I've got enough photos dating back through the years to the late '80's to hopefully show some eventual grandkids what their father's old man did for a living.

But none of that is the point, and you, me, and everybody else here knows that. I've seen Matt and Doug (AA) get raked over the coals here for unsafe (PPE lacking) work practices. It's probably a good thing too. I'm honestly making a conscious effort to work safer every job I do. I don't wanna get hurt no more. I don't want anyone else to either.


----------



## mattfr12

I see you guys found a new chew toy.


----------



## no tree to big

Rickytree said:


> What you may think is unsafe I feel comfortable doing.



that dont make it ok 

kinda like one of our newer climbers I went over the basics with him, always wear the hard hat always climb tied in to something.... well he felt he did not have to always be tied in while moving around I warned him once second time he got pulled out of the tree and got the rest of the day off! his argument was well I always climb like that, well I dont care what you always do you aint doing that crap on my crew cause if you fall out of the tree because your not tied in its my ass too

same goes co. wide for hard hats glasses and pants if you show up to the shop with shorts you wont even get in a truck you'll get sent home. shirts must have sleeves, no wife beaters. 

a few years ago somebody wasn't wearing a hard hat and got hit by a branch and split his head open insurance wouldn't pay for it cause of not wearing the hat so now safety gear is a focal point and right fully so 

I woulda been knocked out if I wasn't wearing my hard hat a couple times but knowing its on my head I'm a little less cautious


----------



## Pelorus

mattfr12 said:


> I see you guys found a new chew toy.



Not me - my jaw hurts so I'm done chewin'


----------



## Rickytree

Pelorus said:


> Ricky - don't bother lookin' for any videos by me, cause they don't exist and likely never will either. Extremely rare for me to even bother taking any pics of work I do now, cause I reckon I've got enough photos dating back through the years to the late '80's to hopefully show some eventual grandkids what their father's old man did for a living.
> 
> But none of that is the point, and you, me, and everybody else here knows that. I've seen Matt and Doug (AA) get raked over the coals here for unsafe (PPE lacking) work practices. It's probably a good thing too. I'm honestly making a conscious effort to work safer every job I do. I don't wanna get hurt no more. I don't want anyone else to either.



Sure I agknowledge and respect that. What bothers me is these characters posting comments about one picture that I post and think they can make calls on how the tree should be done never mind making comments about my country. I won't back down from poster's like that and will expose them for the fakes that they are. I don't think that the older guys here have anything to prove and that's not what I am saying. I respect the guys that put in their time and the knowledge that they can pass on. Cheers to you!


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> that dont make it ok
> 
> kinda like one of our newer climbers I went over the basics with him, always wear the hard hat always climb tied in to something.... well he felt he did not have to always be tied in while moving around I warned him once second time he got pulled out of the tree and got the rest of the day off! his argument was well I always climb like that, well I dont care what you always do you aint doing that crap on my crew cause if you fall out of the tree because your not tied in its my ass too
> 
> same goes co. wide for hard hats glasses and pants if you show up to the shop with shorts you wont even get in a truck you'll get sent home. shirts must have sleeves, no wife beaters.
> 
> a few years ago somebody wasn't wearing a hard hat and got hit by a branch and split his head open insurance wouldn't pay for it cause of not wearing the hat so now safety gear is a focal point and right fully so
> 
> I woulda been knocked out if I wasn't wearing my hard hat a couple times but knowing its on my head I'm a little less cautious



Kask is the best climbing helmet I have ever put on my head. After wearing petzl for years I feel like I've been cheated. Thing sticks to your head like glue. In any of my videos of I'm not wearing one blame petzl for it constantly falling off my head while operating the crane. The chin strap cut into my ears and kneck.


----------



## Pelorus

I like my Vertex muchly. And the chin strap. Forget it is even on my head sometimes untill it's time to get into the truck to go home.
I remember years ago taking my kid (probably 8 or 9) on a job (basically child, er, slave labour), and he wanted to go to a convenience store nearby to grab a can of pop or something or other. Got a good chuckle cause he wore his hardhat along with his Carhart bib overalls into the store. Too bad Carhart stopped making kid's size overalls. We still have his old ones.


----------



## squad143

Dropped by Mike's (MC Tree) place on my way up north the other day and he was having his firewood split. Nice processor.
View attachment 249647


Took the tops off of two massive white pines so the customer's newly installed $100,000 solar panel could get 100% sunlight in the afternoon. Told him the trees would most likely die, but he said we'd do the rest then. This way they may have a slim chance.

Next job, get two of the three trees down and while climbing the third (dead maple) I get attacked by bees exiting a hollow crotch about 30' up. I bailed fast. Only had my flip line on. Looked like one of those lumber jacks in those competitions. Close, but luckily didn't get stung.

Tree will have to wait until the winter


----------



## Youngbuck20

You Workin gravenhurst bracebridge area?


----------



## ropensaddle

squad143 said:


> Dropped by Mike's (MC Tree) place on my way up north the other day and he was having his firewood split. Nice processor.
> View attachment 249647
> 
> 
> Took the tips off of two massive white pines so the customer's newly installed $100,000 solar panel could get 100% sunlight in the afternoon. Told him the trees would most likely die, but he said we'd do the rest then. This way they may have a slim chance.
> 
> Next job, get two of the three trees down and while climbing the third (dead maple) I get attacked by bees exiting a hollow crotch about 30' up. I bailed fast. Only had my flip line on. Looked like one of those lumber jacks in those competitions. Close, but luckily didn't get stung.
> 
> Tree will have to wait until the winter



Lmfao been there with honey and baldfaced


----------



## squad143

Youngbuck20 said:


> You Workin gravenhurst bracebridge area?



If this is for me, no. Kennisis Lake area, just north of Haliburton.


----------



## Youngbuck20

squad143 said:


> If this is for me, no. Kennisis Lake area, just north of Haliburton.



That was for you. No shortage of pine up there eh


----------



## mattfr12

Pictures of the next addition to the grinder fleet upgrade. 2450 remote control with a 44 horse kabota.


----------



## H 2 H

Sharpen and clean the saws for tonight; I have 5 Alders to bring down and placed a couple more meters to the smaller saws


----------



## Toddppm

Cool little meter, I didn't know works connection had that with the tach. Still can't figure out why they're so expensive, I think one company makes all of them and has the price fixed.


----------



## treeman75

Well, I went for a little ride today and should of known better. I had a stump to clean out on the parking on a steep hill. The truck was pointed down hill with the tires choked. I pull the ramps out and start backing my mini up the ramps while one of my guys is blowing the sidewalk off. I get half way up the ramps and truck starts taking off! I just drive the mini down the ramps and hope the truck stops, it slides forward about 6' and stops. My guy said my eye balls looked like they were going to pop out. What ever you do dont load equipment on a hill! LOL


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Well, I went for a little ride today and should of known better. I had a stump to clean out on the parking on a steep hill. The truck was pointed down hill with the tires choked. I pull the ramps out and start backing my mini up the ramps while one of my guys is blowing the sidewalk off. I get half way up the ramps and truck starts taking off! I just drive the mini down the ramps and hope the truck stops, it slides forward about 6' and stops. My guy said my eye balls looked like they were going to pop out. What ever you do dont load equipment on a hill! LOL



years ago i had a truck go through a garage door like this. driveway was wet and covered with moss.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Another day of being over worked and under paid. Isn't self employeement great


----------



## squad143

Youngbuck20 said:


> That was for you. No shortage of pine up there eh



Ya, lots of pine. Hemlock too.


----------



## Pelorus

Took a dead red pine down today for a fellow at his cottage
Asked him what line of work he was in: "I race cars"
Ron Fellows (Nascar, Mosport, etc). Good time - really down to earth guy.

Afterwards, went extreme 4-wheeling (at 1 to 2 mph, lol) up a snowmobile trail / 500,000 Volt Hydro right-of-way to get to a guy's cottage to pull over a large red oak. Owner transported us & rigging in his Jeep Liberty, and it impressed the heck out of me. Drove it like a tortoise, but the terrain was absolutely brutal. No camera, sigh.


----------



## H 2 H

Toddppm said:


> Cool little meter, I didn't know works connection had that with the tach. Still can't figure out why they're so expensive, I think one company makes all of them and has the price fixed.



I have them on four different saws now why I don't know :jester:

I have one more meter so I'll have to get another saw :tongue2:


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Dropped by Mike's (MC Tree) place on my way up north the other day and he was having his firewood split. Nice processor.
> View attachment 249647
> 
> 
> Took the tops off of two massive white pines so the customer's newly installed $100,000 solar panel could get 100% sunlight in the afternoon. Told him the trees would most likely die, but he said we'd do the rest then. This way they may have a slim chance.
> 
> Next job, get two of the three trees down and while climbing the third (dead maple) I get attacked by bees exiting a hollow crotch about 30' up. I bailed fast. Only had my flip line on. Looked like one of those lumber jacks in those competitions. Close, but luckily didn't get stung.
> 
> Tree will have to wait until the winter


Nice machine Mike has, with all those trees from Beaverton he took away he should keep that machine busy til October!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Well, I went for a little ride today and should of known better. I had a stump to clean out on the parking on a steep hill. The truck was pointed down hill with the tires choked. I pull the ramps out and start backing my mini up the ramps while one of my guys is blowing the sidewalk off. I get half way up the ramps and truck starts taking off! I just drive the mini down the ramps and hope the truck stops, it slides forward about 6' and stops. My guy said my eye balls looked like they were going to pop out. What ever you do dont load equipment on a hill! LOL



Must of found only hill in Iowa lol :hmm3grin2orange: I deal with straight up or straight down here all the time if my pickups had air brakes like bucket no big deal. but they don't


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Must of found only hill in Iowa lol :hmm3grin2orange: I deal with straight up or straight down here all the time if my pickups had air brakes like bucket no big deal. but they don't



Opps I forgot about council bluffs lol but it seemed so flat and corn fieldish out there in my memories!


Lol we need hydraulic poker like that storm chaser vehicle just deploy it into the ground drive way or ?


----------



## sgreanbeans

I was asked to chime on on the PPE thing and the vids, if you want to post a vid, make sure that you have your PPE on, posting it on here with out it is only asking for backlash and rightfully so. If we don't keep each other in check, we will have a horror story to talk about, and we don't need that. We are only looking out for you, even AA. Attacking those who call you out is not right, check your vids and pics before you post, simple as that. Because someone who calls another out, does not climb anymore, or don't post vids, does not take away their right to call someone out for a obvious safety violation. I know Jeff personally and know his rep for when he climbed in and around the San Diego area. He did not get the position that he is in by being a faker, that is fore sure. Bashing a guy for working his way to the top, well you all know, its just dumb. Posting vids of mediocre work, if ya do,don't get upset when other's are not impressed. What you might think is a epic level job, is just Tuesday to most of the rest, remember that.

Bean out (back to my much needed R&R with the fam)


----------



## sgreanbeans

One more thing, making a vid or taking pics should not be the only reason you wear PPE, it should be worn at all times, not just when others can see it.


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> I was asked to chime on on the PPE thing and the vids, if you want to post a vid, make sure that you have your PPE on, posting it on here with out it is only asking for backlash and rightfully so. If we don't keep each other in check, we will have a horror story to talk about, and we don't need that. We are only looking out for you, even AA. Attacking those who call you out is not right, check your vids and pics before you post, simple as that. Because someone who calls another out, does not climb anymore, or don't post vids, does not take away their right to call someone out for a obvious safety violation. I know Jeff personally and know his rep for when he climbed in and around the San Diego area. He did not get the position that he is in by being a faker, that is fore sure. Bashing a guy for working his way to the top, well you all know, its just dumb. Posting vids of mediocre work, if ya do,don't get upset when other's are not impressed. What you might think is a epic level job, is just Tuesday to most of the rest, remember that.
> 
> Bean out (back to my much needed R&R with the fam)


Well said Beans, we are all supposed to be professional and have a professional image, safety above anything is key. We all want to go home after every job, big or small to our families. Watching out for one another and many have helped me along the way here is very important. I have worked with many arborists from this site, and some young guys from here help me when now and again, and I stress safety first! Ask Youngbuck20! Even though his helmet went missing for a brief time on one job a few weeks ago! Trying to help others out to do a job safer and more efficiently is what we should be all doing. Unless its your direct competition! We are all doing the same job as each other, so what if we don't do monster removals each and every day. Work is work.....as long as the $ keeps rolling in and we are working safe, stay healthy, and work efficiently is what matters.


----------



## Rickytree

sgreanbeans said:


> One more thing, making a vid or taking pics should not be the only reason you wear PPE, it should be worn at all times, not just when others can see it.



If you are referring to me, I do wear safety apparel everyday and so do my guys. It is just DUMB to try and I do stress TRY to tell what to do on one picture. Thats you I am calling out you want to talk the talk then walk the walk. Don't talk then walk... away.. Let's see some of these big drops... on video. Like the ones where you flop the tree across the road and Take out the hydro across the street. not showed in the picture.. Ya that one.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Rickytree said:


> If you are referring to me, I do wear safety apparel everyday and so do my guys. It is just DUMB to try and I do stress TRY to tell what to do on one picture. Thats you I am calling out you want to talk the talk then walk the walk. Don't talk then walk... away.. Let's see some of these big drops... on video. Like the ones where you flop the tree across the road and Take out the hydro across the street. not showed in the picture.. Ya that one.



What are u talking about, tree across road, hydro? You have me mixed up with someone else. I was referring to you and anybody else who pics up a saw.


----------



## qwik48r

two branches...


----------



## treeclimber101

qwik48r said:


> two branches...



I had to read that 3xs to figure it out duuuuuuuu. This is the whatja do today thread :msp_biggrin: and I can tell that your a no bull#### kinda guy .......... Nice....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did 3 small tree jobs today. Ended up with a full truck of chips. Nothing to fun, but pretty good money. Second job had to trim a branch off of a walnut. Everytime i would drop a limb, it hit the ground, and all the walnuts would break off and roll down the road 40'- 50'. It was funny watching.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I only did one removal today its down got half loaded by that time it was 95 and i said f it I'll finish tomorrow. It went great except my blind butt missed a phone wire sneaking in between branches and I bombed a good limb that direction and yes , had to call the repairman. Why they had power and cable going to one side of house and tv the other is beyond me, I seen the power never danced them oh well!


----------



## mattfr12

Just got done editing some new video of the grinders. Bandit was there so we could put them through there paces, we got some footage of the 2450 climbing a 45 degree slope and it did it well once youtube quotes taking forever ill have it up. The 2900 with 90hp kabota is like a magic trick now you see it now you don't.


----------



## Rickytree

sgreanbeans said:


> What are u talking about, tree across road, hydro? You have me mixed up with someone else. I was referring to you and anybody else who pics up a saw.



Talkin to deeva and holden


----------



## mattfr12

Video of the new 2450xp. working on the 2900 and little guy now. Not really pushing it to hard going through the break in procedures!!

Bulldog Tree Care Trying Out There New 2450xp Bandit Stump Grinder - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12

Short video of us climbing a steep embankment with the 2450xp.

Bulldog Tree Care Climbing A Steep Incline With There New 2450xp - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12

Talked them into eating a hot pepper out of the home owners garden today they where eating tums and drinking water like horses. kind of funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j61cP6vBY7E

Cherry tree drop from today we had the camera going a lot for some reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RaWQZ0m-So

Last one cherry tree stump removal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwOZ93uxbw8


----------



## mattfr12

Bigger grinder videos are uploading hopefully i can keep my eyes open i just got like 4 videos done this #### takes forever.


----------



## deevo

*A few pics from a few weeks ago*

These were from the first night we went down to Beaverton Ont for storm work, Worked til 130 in the morning taking several trees off houses. Taken with my i-phone, quality isn't the best, the night time pics were of a huge basswood on the house/garage and a medium sized sugar maple wedged between it. 4 pics with the 60 tn terex and it was off without any more damage to the structures. Crane Op was great, first time working with him (mine was camping) Squad143's buddy Mike from Mc tree (Woodville) hooked me up with him.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> These were from the first night we went down to Beaverton Ont for storm work, Worked til 130 in the morning taking several trees off houses. Taken with my i-phone, quality isn't the best, the night time pics were of a huge basswood on the house/garage and a medium sized sugar maple wedged between it. 4 pics with the 60 tn terex and it was off without any more damage to the structures. Crane Op was great, first time working with him (mine was camping) Squad143's buddy Mike from Mc tree (Woodville) hooked me up with him.



We ended up cleaning up that job. Did you see the boat on the lift?

Love that crane of Grant's

BTW, the processor in an earlier pic was not Mike's, but a buddy of his. Still awesome.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> We ended up cleaning up that job. Did you see the boat on the lift?
> 
> Love that crane of Grant's
> 
> BTW, the processor in an earlier pic was not Mike's, but a buddy of his. Still awesome.



Ha...... yeah that boat lift was screwed up eh? Sorry you had to clean that up! lol! Insurance only paid us to get the trees off the house, we cleaned the front up a little for the guy. Too bad he had a heart attack that night after we all left. Yeah that processor still looks like quite the machine!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> Video of the new 2450xp. working on the 2900 and little guy now. Not really pushing it to hard going through the break in procedures!!
> 
> Bulldog Tree Care Trying Out There New 2450xp Bandit Stump Grinder - YouTube



Matt nice vids, just wondering why you didnt choose the remote option for the bandit, i know it's a lot more dollars though, just wondering your thoughts on that...


----------



## Youngbuck20

A tree down then a heart attack. Bad week!


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Matt nice vids, just wondering why you didnt choose the remote option for the bandit, i know it's a lot more dollars though, just wondering your thoughts on that...



Non in stock the larger grinder is remote . I would have had to wait to long for the remote version. They want around 5k to make one run on a remote controll. Enless i was buying a new machine i wouldnt get a remote, be leary of the used ones. They had some very costly issues with the early remote controlls for these things. took all of them almost 6 years to get it worked out.


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> A tree down then a heart attack. Bad week!



It was 20 houses down from where we did the Willow tree and all the other ones on Cedarbeach rd. Wife found him on the kitchen floor in the morning after the trees fell on his house. Last I heard he is doing a bit better.


----------



## Zale

Picked up a rescue dog today. I can't understand why people pay for dogs when there are so many free ones.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Removed this dead birch today. Everything stayed where it fell. Used the GCRS a good bit. One branch decentigrated when we rope it down. I told my groundy that if he was smoother catching them it wouldnt have happened. I was yelling for him to get the heck outta there, and he out his hands up like he was gonna catch the pieces coming down. I told him i would have dived under the truck or ran. Luckily nothing came close to him.Customer wanted the main trunk to stay with the leaders above to look like fingers or whatever for her faces she had on the tree. The lady (customer) reminds me of the squirrel lady from the movie rat race.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Non in stock the larger grinder is remote . I would have had to wait to long for the remote version. They want around 5k to make one run on a remote controll. Enless i was buying a new machine i wouldnt get a remote, be leary of the used ones. They had some very costly issues with the early remote controlls for these things. took all of them almost 6 years to get it worked out.



Couple of pic's of remote control and steep terrain and a 48" stump.
Jeff 

View attachment 249959
View attachment 249960
View attachment 249961


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Couple of pic's of remote control and steep terrain and a 48" stump.
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 249959
> View attachment 249960
> View attachment 249961



that's cheatin though you got an anchor


----------



## mattfr12

nice we just got the same machine to, we replaced all of our stumpers. we got 3 bandits very nice so far. that 2900 is a mean mo fo. I have only got to do one stump with it yet so far and am very impressed. If i can get away from typing invoices all night tonight ill get some more videos up. I wanted the green also but settled for the yellow got a better deal on what they had in stock. We do a 3-4 year program on all smaller equipment. Every 3-4 years my accountant takes the most depreciation he can and thats after the extended warranty runs out. Once the warranty is out they usually have made there money back 4 times so we try and keep motors blowing and other stuff bandits problem.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yeah, 63k is a tough nut to swallow!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, 63k is a tough nut to swallow!
> Jeff



Lol I will never know as I won't ever swallow a nut , pill maybe :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I will never know as I won't ever swallow a nut , pill maybe :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL Rope!
Before you swallow that pill, let's all get together!!!
Not Jonestown, but you know!--LOL!
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, 63k is a tough nut to swallow!
> Jeff



If you have the stumps its worth it tho. Im not sure how many we take out a year but i know its in the hundreds. I have a guy that is all he does all week, goes around and cleans up the bigger stumps that where gonna take to much time and cost to much money for me to have a full crew standing around while its being done. So instead of outsourcing my stump grinding i basically just made a side business of a fleet of decked out grinders. Our stumps usually keep him pretty busy especially when we are cutting roads sometimes there are 2-300 hundred. But on a residential stump we will do any stump for 200$ or less cleaned up. Its basically a promotional thing to get to know potential clients and let them see how we conduct business. Gives us an opportunity for exposure in different areas. He takes one of the three stumpers and a mini to clean it up. We run a promotion on spraying and where sometimes we will do a free one so the people can see the results. Seems to pay off really well.

We just started doing tree injection through arbojet and for the next few months we are offering ash trees for 50$ a pop to fight the blight. for the same reasons to get to see how our service is conducted and get a chance to impress them with professionalism.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL Rope!
> Before you swallow that pill, let's all get together!!!
> Not Jonestown, but you know!--LOL!
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



Move out and help me run my show. i could use a guy like you, I'm gonna get old fast trying to do all of this crap. my knees feel like crap from climbing and my hands are gonna get carpal tunnel from typing all the invoices estimates all day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> We just started doing tree injection through arbojet and for the next few months we are offering ash trees for 50$ a pop to fight the blight. for the same reasons to get to see how our service is conducted and get a chance to impress them with professionalism.



Curious about the arbojet. I am not sold.
Can you let us now what you think down the line?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Move out and help me run my show. i could use a guy like you,.



I am mean, ugly and needy, and ugly. 
ARG!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Curious about the arbojet. I am not sold.
> Can you let us now what you think down the line?
> Jeff



It works on the borers in our oaks but leaves wounds. Im somewhat more accustomed to maintaining healthy environment to help the tree resist unfriendly tenants but here most wait until it's too late to do any organized tree care.

Making removal eminent!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> It works on the borers in our oaks but leaves wounds. Im somewhat more accustomed to maintaining healthy environment to help the tree resist unfriendly tenants but here most wait until it's too late to do any organized tree care.
> 
> Making removal eminent!



I hear ya Rope,
I ain't selling snake oil, just wondering on the result's.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> I am mean, ugly and needy, and ugly.
> ARG!
> Jeff



Oh, dont forget "BULLY"...lol


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I hear ya Rope,
> I ain't selling snake oil, just wondering on the result's.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Well in cases of heavy infestation I'm certain it helps but would need to be used in combination with other phc solutions considered. I get called after the dozer has ripped out half of the absobing roots and scared the buttress then compacted the soil and the crown is dropping large limbs lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Well in cases of heavy infestation I'm certain it helps but would need to be used in combination with other phc solutions considered. I get called after the dozer has ripped out half of the absobing roots and scared the buttress then compacted the soil and the crown is dropping large limbs lol



Sound's like those tree's are history and I would not spend money on saving them, but I am not there to see them.
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> Non in stock the larger grinder is remote . I would have had to wait to long for the remote version. They want around 5k to make one run on a remote controll. Enless i was buying a new machine i wouldnt get a remote, be leary of the used ones. They had some very costly issues with the early remote controlls for these things. took all of them almost 6 years to get it worked out.



Big Matt, I here ya.....If I ever take the plunge and go new, im going remote. The guy that does stumps for me has remote and its the bomb, he can stand in the shade or walk aroung stump, easy peasy!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Sound's like those tree's are history and I would not spend money on saving them, but I am not there to see them.
> Jeff



Yeah they were lol been cut and found there way to my farm or dump lol. I try to inform customers but here so far 90% of my work is dead removals!


Subdivision disease is rampit here


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah they were lol been cut and found there way to my farm or dump lol. I try to inform customers but here so far 90% of my work is dead removals!
> 
> 
> Subdivision disease is rampit here



Got it. Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Curious about the arbojet. I am not sold.
> Can you let us now what you think down the line?
> Jeff



We just did our own study we found three really stressed maples and followed arbor jets employees advice to use phospho jet it's only about a month in but I took pictures of the day of the injection and have been periodically. As far as insect control it works fine tree age is a great chemical for EAB. you will still need exterior spray sometimes because the injection will only stop insects eating or chewing on the wood. Things like some ants that are just after aphids I have better luck with exterior spraying because the injection mainly affects the aphids. A lot of times i do them in conjunction.

The two maples had about 30% of there root system removed due to new construction of houses. I offered the injection for free to see how well they respond. Hopefully they turn around.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Got it. Jeff :msp_wink:



The investment in arbor jet was very minimal to try and see the results for myself. I think I paid 5-6 hundred for the kit.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Got it. Jeff :msp_wink:



actually could use your advise on something. took a look at a large oak for a guy that i really want to save, it has been caught in good time not anywhere near to far gone yet. i actually talked him out of an 8500.00 removal from us. I think its showing early signs of oak wilt but ill post the pictures and let you take a look at it. The sap wood to me appears to be still flowing water efficiently the decay is from the outside in from my observation. What do you think. the interior of the tree is structurally sound.

No real loss of foliage yet but a few major leads are starting to show signs of death.


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## mattfr12

Here are the stressed maples at the day of injection I'll try and keep you guys updated as they progress.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> We just did our own study we found three really stressed maples and followed arbor jets employees advice to use phospho jet it's only about a month in but I took pictures of the day of the injection and have been periodically. As far as insect control it works fine tree age is a great chemical for EAB. you will still need exterior spray sometimes because the injection will only stop insects eating or chewing on the wood. Things like some ants that are just after aphids I have better luck with exterior spraying because the injection mainly affects the aphids. A lot of times i do them in conjunction.
> 
> The two maples had about 30% of there root system removed due to new construction of houses. I offered the injection for free to see how well they respond. Hopefully they turn around.




Interesting,
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Big Matt, I here ya.....If I ever take the plunge and go new, im going remote. The guy that does stumps for me has remote and its the bomb, he can stand in the shade or walk aroung stump, easy peasy!



O no doubt its nice everything we use basically has a remote even the 280xp chipper does now, idle it up down and forward and reverse the wheels. does all kinds of wild stuff, that way we don't have to get out of a machine to try and get something through the feed wheels.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Interesting,
> Jeff



if they don't show improvement off of the arbor jet products we are going to resort to traditional methods. but take a look at that oak and tell me what you think.

on the maples you can see the new houses in the background they extended the yards with dozers and destroyed a lot of the root system on them.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> It works on the borers in our oaks but leaves wounds. Im somewhat more accustomed to maintaining healthy environment to help the tree resist unfriendly tenants but here most wait until it's too late to do any organized tree care.
> 
> Making removal eminent!



Trunk injection does leave wounds, and thats why i quite using the little bottles that they sell pre pressurized. i figured at least with the arbor jet system the arbor plug stays and and the tree eventually grows around it. It in itself should help keep out unwanted visitors. I thought the same way you did about the other ones as the chemical worked its way up through the canopy you have the woods at the bottom of the root flares that are like an open vacancy sign.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Trunk injection does leave wounds, and thats why i quite using the little bottles that they sell pre pressurized. i figured at least with the arbor jet system the arbor plug stays and and the tree eventually grows around it. It in itself should help keep out unwanted visitors. I thought the same way you did about the other ones as the chemical worked its way up through the canopy you have the woods at the bottom of the root flares that are like an open vacancy sign.



Just a thought, but could the injection's trigger a trees' reserve's and give a look of re-growth?
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Just a thought, but could the injection's trigger a trees' reserve's and give a look of re-growth?
> Jeff



in theory sure why not, anytime you stress, or cause harm or damage to a tree regrowth can happen. so i see what your saying in some cases it could be a deceiving thing with the end result.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> in theory sure why not, anytime you stress, or cause harm or damage to a tree regrowth can happen. so i see what your saying in some cases it could be a deceiving thing with the end result.



Yeah, I like natural.
Good taking to you Matt.
Jeff


----------



## Zale

mattfr12 said:


> Here are the stressed maples at the day of injection I'll try and keep you guys updated as they progress.




Will you be pruning out the dead?


----------



## Zale

mattfr12 said:


>



You've got some issues with this one. My main concern would be structural stability. Start digging.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> You've got some issues with this one. My main concern would be structural stability. Start digging.



That tree needs to meet a chipper , the only thing on that tree I would try to save is some wood


----------



## Blakesmaster

So, I finally got the check from the state job I did at the local college a few months back. I was subcontracted by a company out of Connecticut. The check showed up this morning but for some reason was $275 short. On the stub they wrote "held retention". Any of you guys have an idea what that means? I can't exactly call their office till Monday to find out what's up. It's not that it is a large amount in comparison to the rest of the job just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else on these state jobs as this is my first one. I do have another job in the works with them but no signed contract or go ahead yet as I told them I wouldn't start it till I got paid for the last one. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> That tree needs to meet a chipper , the only thing on that tree I would try to save is some wood



Isn't the loss (death) of 33% or more of the canopy is a reasonable threshold to justify removal? Prolonging the life of that decrepit thing is like giving Joan Rivers another facelift.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> So, I finally got the check from the state job I did at the local college a few months back. I was subcontracted by a company out of Connecticut. The check showed up this morning but for some reason was $275 short. On the stub they wrote "held retention". Any of you guys have an idea what that means? I can't exactly call their office till Monday to find out what's up. It's not that it is a large amount in comparison to the rest of the job just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else on these state jobs as this is my first one. I do have another job in the works with them but no signed contract or go ahead yet as I told them I wouldn't start it till I got paid for the last one. Any thoughts?



Did ya wear 2 different color socks to there job , cause I feel large contractors and more so the state will look for anything to keep something from your pay , but on a more serious note the job as a whole may have a bond on it and when the jobs completed and without warranty or backcharge work that money is released , you may be waiting til the end to get that M just a thought and I am not certain at all what your situation is


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> That tree needs to meet a chipper , the only thing on that tree I would try to save is some wood



It probably will. Just seeing how it will react to different chemicals. As far as interior rot there isn't very much. Underground I'm not sure yet.


----------



## mattfr12

Zale said:


> Will you be pruning out the dead?



Ya for free actually. We are just giving them close to a year to watch for possible turnaround.


----------



## Zale

Blakesmaster said:


> So, I finally got the check from the state job I did at the local college a few months back. I was subcontracted by a company out of Connecticut. The check showed up this morning but for some reason was $275 short. On the stub they wrote "held retention". Any of you guys have an idea what that means? I can't exactly call their office till Monday to find out what's up. It's not that it is a large amount in comparison to the rest of the job just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else on these state jobs as this is my first one. I do have another job in the works with them but no signed contract or go ahead yet as I told them I wouldn't start it till I got paid for the last one. Any thoughts?



Unfortunately, this is fairly standard. We are used to dealing with a client who pays us at the end of the day for a job completed. When you are dealing with state, government or large commercial jobs etc., they hold a portion of your money until the job has been completed and passed all inspections. You are being grouped in with all the other trades in regards to performance. You need to read the contract very carefully and in the future ask the general contractor if you can be exempted from the retention clause since your not really a traditional trade.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Unfortunately, this is fairly standard. We are used to dealing with a client who pays us at the end of the day for a job completed. When you are dealing with state, government or large commercial jobs etc., they hold a portion of your money until the job has been completed and passed all inspections. You are being grouped in with all the other trades in regards to performance. You need to read the contract very carefully and in the future ask the general contractor if you can be exempted from the retention clause since your not really a traditional trade.



Damn so I was right ! Check me out with the big brain !!!!!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Did ya wear 2 different color socks to there job , cause I feel large contractors and more so the state will look for anything to keep something from your pay , but on a more serious note the job as a whole may have a bond on it and when the jobs completed and without warranty or backcharge work that money is released , you may be waiting til the end to get that M just a thought and I am not certain at all what your situation is





Zale said:


> Unfortunately, this is fairly standard. We are used to dealing with a client who pays us at the end of the day for a job completed. When you are dealing with state, government or large commercial jobs etc., they hold a portion of your money until the job has been completed and passed all inspections. You are being grouped in with all the other trades in regards to performance. You need to read the contract very carefully and in the future ask the general contractor if you can be exempted from the retention clause since your not really a traditional trade.



Makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## jefflovstrom

And there ya go! 
Now go drink beer!! :msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

So, I waited for over 1 hour in the yard this morning for FleetWash to show up. They said 7am and I was there from 6:50am until 8:15am for them to show up. Pissed me off. But they did a good job,,
Jeff 
It is a dark and gloomy day here, wife and kids out shopping!
Arg!


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> So, I waited for over 1 hour in the yard this morning for FleetWash to show up. They said 7am and I was there from 6:50am until 8:15am for them to show up. Pissed me off. But they did a good job,,
> Jeff
> It is a dark and gloomy day here, wife and kids out shopping!
> Arg!



buy your guys some scrub brushes. be like the karate kid wax on wax off. maybe it will help with chainsaw handling skills.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> So, I waited for over 1 hour in the yard this morning for FleetWash to show up. They said 7am and I was there from 6:50am until 8:15am for them to show up. Pissed me off. But they did a good job,,
> Jeff
> It is a dark and gloomy day here, wife and kids out shopping!
> Arg!


I hate late it's just rude


----------



## treeclimber101

I mean if your gonna be an hour late call someone and at least give a heads up what's up with that #### . My poor wife waited 2 hours last week for the chimney guy , and when he finally got there he took the ladder off the truck and went to lunch , so my wife was irate I told her to lock the door and leave she did he called me 4xs and then I told him she'll be back In about 45 minutes or so just wait for her . Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> buy your guys some scrub brushes. be like the karate kid wax on wax off. maybe it will help with chainsaw handling skills.



Hi Matt, Quick lesson on living here!
Water run-off goes to the ocean and they got guy's that just drive around all day looking for run-off. Big fine ($) doing that!
If your truck's leak anything, or if you wash your truck's, including the rain that pushes your contamination, your screwed.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi Matt, Quick lesson on living here!
> Water run-off goes to the ocean and they got guy's that just drive around all day looking for run-off. Big fine ($) doing that!
> If your truck's leak anything, or if you wash your truck's, including the rain that pushes your contamination, your screwed.
> Jeff :msp_wink:



I dont understand how you guys do it out there. That has to be crazy that you can get a fine for the runoff off of your vehicle. I can see that your closer to the ocean and all but around here people just wash there trucks and cars. The new carb laws then you have to pay for the water to be picked up after they wash a vehicle is pretty crazy.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I dont understand how you guys do it out there. That has to be crazy that you can get a fine for the runoff off of your vehicle. I can see that your closer to the ocean and all but around here people just wash there trucks and cars. The new carb laws then you have to pay for the water to be picked up after they wash a vehicle is pretty crazy.



Not everybody lives in bumm #### Matt , civilization has rules you outlanders are not used too


----------



## Tree Pig

Climbed and removed some storm damage on a catalpa today. I now know I hate catalpa trees. Took me forever to get lines set in the damn tree it was like trying to toss a throw line thru a nest of Velcro. For me for now on removals only on catalpa.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Not everybody lives in bumm #### Matt , civilization has rules you outlanders are not used too



I know its like the mad max movie around here. people drive around on the roads with dune buggies. we just took the kids for a walk to see all the new donkeys in town. i live within 10 miles of downtown pittsburgh.


----------



## mattfr12

Pics


----------



## Zale

Tree Pig said:


> Climbed and removed some storm damage on a katupila today. I now know I hate katupila trees. Took me forever to get lines set in the damn tree it was like trying to toss a throw line thru a nest of Velcro. For me for now on removals only on katupilas.



Do you mean Catalpa? Never heard of a katupila.


----------



## Toddppm

mattfr12 said:


> Pics



Damn, what some people will do to keep from mowing their lawn.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> Ya for free actually. We are just giving them close to a year to watch for possible turnaround.



Hey you must like doing stuff for free bring me the crane lol u operate it for free ?


----------



## Tree Pig

Zale said:


> Do you mean Catalpa? Never heard of a katupila.



lol yeah I think the sun got to me... I have honestly read and written catalpa hundreds of times and have no idea why I did that.


----------



## ropensaddle

Tree Pig said:


> lol yeah I think the sun got to me... I have honestly read and written catalpa hundreds of times and have no idea why I did that.



Well you were inciting the spell police u sir are fined


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Well you were inciting the spell police u sir are fined



I spell like crap may as well give me a life sentence.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Hey you must like doing stuff for free bring me the crane lol u operate it for free ?



If you where closer why not. The free injection and cheap stump grinding is advertisement. Just gives us a chance to get on people's property and show them how we operate. Usually leads to bigger and better things. We are in a lot of local shows equipment expos people usually get the free stuff there. Local churches are on the house for removals and trimming, same as cemeteries for veterans. Its just good public relations.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> So, I finally got the check from the state job I did at the local college a few months back. I was subcontracted by a company out of Connecticut. The check showed up this morning but for some reason was $275 short. On the stub they wrote "held retention". Any of you guys have an idea what that means? I can't exactly call their office till Monday to find out what's up. It's not that it is a large amount in comparison to the rest of the job just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else on these state jobs as this is my first one. I do have another job in the works with them but no signed contract or go ahead yet as I told them I wouldn't start it till I got paid for the last one. Any thoughts?



I know your in the US and i am in Canada, I do a lot of Government work and have never had that happen. I would check into it for sure.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> I know your in the US and i am in Canada, I do a lot of Government work and have never had that happen. I would check into it for sure.



deevo are you going to the TCIA expo this year?


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> deevo are you going to the TCIA expo this year?



Yep, as long as we don't get an early snow storm and I have storm work! Just trying to decide where we are staying, my wife and girls want to come, and I may be bringing a few of my guys. It looks like a shorter drive then Hartford was last year.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Do you mean Catalpa? Never heard of a katupila.



Ummm dude a katulipa is a hairy insect that turns into butterflies or a moth .


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Yep, as long as we don't get an early snow storm and I have storm work! Just trying to decide where we are staying, my wife and girls want to come, and I may be bringing a few of my guys. It looks like a shorter drive then Hartford was last year.



It definitely is a shorter drive. Its looking like we are gonna be there with the crane thats why i was asking. So i gotta make a trip out of it to and bring the wife and kids. The paul bunyon show in ohio is coming up shortly and we have to make an appearance there also. don't know if you have ever been to that one.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Yep, as long as we don't get an early snow storm and I have storm work! Just trying to decide where we are staying, my wife and girls want to come, and I may be bringing a few of my guys. It looks like a shorter drive then Hartford was last year.



Next time they call ill see if i can get some free passes and send them up your way save you a couple bucks. I had a #### load for hartford but couldn't go do to emergency work so they ended taking a smaller rig inside.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Next time they call ill see if i can get some free passes and send them up your way save you a couple bucks. I had a #### load for hartford but couldn't go do to emergency work so they ended taking a smaller rig inside.



If you got any extra i would take some of those pesky passes off your hands. lol. As i am sure everyone else would also. I hope to be there, but i will probably just come home every night cause i am only 1.5 hrs away from baltimore.

I am heading out to saxton, pa this morning to pick up some attachments for my mini. This guy i found on ebay, has tons of attachments at great prices. Its Mark Supply Co. He is super cheap. I am saving around $1000 on two attachments


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> So, I finally got the check from the state job I did at the local college a few months back. I was subcontracted by a company out of Connecticut. The check showed up this morning but for some reason was $275 short. On the stub they wrote "held retention". Any of you guys have an idea what that means? I can't exactly call their office till Monday to find out what's up. It's not that it is a large amount in comparison to the rest of the job just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else on these state jobs as this is my first one. I do have another job in the works with them but no signed contract or go ahead yet as I told them I wouldn't start it till I got paid for the last one. Any thoughts?



I hate that crap, I have backed off bidding city work, they always want me to drop down to the "others" pricing, then I have do deal with a bunch of malarkey to get paid, if the guy "forgets" to submit my bill to the administrator, "you'll get it next month then" On city here told me that they where going to wait until I did the stumps before I was paid....................... didn't know pruning a bunch of trees required me to grind the stumps! Had to go thru a bunch of crap to get my money, because someone wrote their notes wrong, could not get it thru the chick in the office's head. No stump grinding involved, literately had to draw her a picture to explain the process.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummm dude a katulipa is a hairy insect that turns into butterflies or a moth .



yeah and they are real hard to toss a throw line thru.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> yeah and they are real hard to toss a throw line thru.



I pulled back on the big shot thurs. morning and the rubber broke and smacked me right in the lips :hmm3grin2orange:, I was so pissed I threw the pole like a javelin into the woods , my lip is still tender and a bit puffy


----------



## treeman82

Did a bunch of pruning yesterday. First job was taking the lower suckers off of 3 oak trees.. climbed one, the other 2 I got from a ladder with 2 pole saw extensions. Best part of that was I left a guy there first thing in the morning for about an hour to clear out all the vines and prickers so I could get up to the trees. Did that about 3 years ago, and the vines were not as much of a problem then. Gonna go back there again in the winter for a bunch of dormant pruning. Went to another house, left the same guy there from about 10:30 - 5:30 to cut vines out of the trees and bushes. Did some work there myself, minor pruning and what not... stuff that was loooong overdue. Beside that, met up with about a half a dozen clients... all had work or money for me.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you got any extra i would take some of those pesky passes off your hands. lol. As i am sure everyone else would also. I hope to be there, but i will probably just come home every night cause i am only 1.5 hrs away from baltimore.
> 
> I am heading out to saxton, pa this morning to pick up some attachments for my mini. This guy i found on ebay, has tons of attachments at great prices. Its Mark Supply Co. He is super cheap. I am saving around $1000 on two attachments



Ill see how many i wind up with this year. I usually get them for me and my family and crew. sometimes alot of the crew doesnt go so i get some spares.

Also try and be careful on off brand attachments ive been screwed with them more times than i can count on one hand. I took a beating on versatech stuff. wish i would have just bought name brand out of the gates.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Ill see how many i wind up with this year. I usually get them for me and my family and crew. sometimes alot of the crew doesnt go so i get some spares.
> 
> Also try and be careful on off brand attachments ive been screwed with them more times than i can count on one hand. I took a beating on versatech stuff. wish i would have just bought name brand out of the gates.



Don't be cheap with free tickets , and man you roll like a real baller you should buying us all tickets !


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> If you where closer why not. The free injection and cheap stump grinding is advertisement. Just gives us a chance to get on people's property and show them how we operate. Usually leads to bigger and better things. We are in a lot of local shows equipment expos people usually get the free stuff there. Local churches are on the house for removals and trimming, same as cemeteries for veterans. Its just good public relations.



Yeah I get it just need every nickle to survive, many times I do things free but I usually keep it silent.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Also try and be careful on off brand attachments ive been screwed with them more times than i can count on one hand. I took a beating on versatech stuff. wish i would have just bought name brand out of the gates.



I got CID xtreme brand attachments. They seem to be very well built. The MSRP on them are about the same as bradco brand attachments. Mark Supply Company in saxton, pa sells them for a really good price. I got a grapple and forks for $1537 out the door. I looked at full size loader grapples, and they are built way better then my fabtech ( same as versatek). I am gonna get rid of my current grapple and get one of the ones i looked at today. He said they are $1700 all day everyday picked up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Today is a beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Today is a beautiful day!
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Whatever bully ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Today is a beautiful day!
> Jeff :msp_smile:



been raining since I woke up, that's ok didn't really want to do anything today anyway


----------



## Rickytree

no tree to big said:


> been raining since I woke up, that's ok didn't really want to do anything today anyway



Rain? What's that?


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't be cheap with free tickets , and man you roll like a real baller you should buying us all tickets !



You going to the expo?


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Next time they call ill see if i can get some free passes and send them up your way save you a couple bucks. I had a #### load for hartford but couldn't go do to emergency work so they ended taking a smaller rig inside.



Cool thanks.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> You going to the expo?



Maybe , I will ask my mom !


----------



## no tree to big

Rickytree said:


> Rain? What's that?



I don't know but I don't like it. as soon as the sun came out this morning I almost drowned in the humidity:msp_angry:


----------



## Rickytree

no tree to big said:


> I don't know but I don't like it. as soon as the sun came out this morning I almost drowned in the humidity:msp_angry:



Finally rained here all day. I think it was the first all summer. Even the soy is dying and only one cut of hay for farmers so I've heard. This is bad.


----------



## treeman82

Did a cabling job this morning on a large black oak... fun fun. Put another climber up in the tree with me to make life easier. I got the limbs while he got the main trunk. Met with a couple of clients in the afternoon, nothing great but did get the face time. One guy who I worked for not too long ago called me up asking if I could get an oak tree plus a couple of other trees down behind his house ASAP... took a ride over, told him 5K+ all told... he freaked. I asked him what kind of budget did he have in mind... he said he didn't have one, but that he couldn't afford my services so I told him to call the local hacker who underbids everybody.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Also try and be careful on off brand attachments ive been screwed with them more times than i can count on one hand. I took a beating on versatech stuff. wish i would have just bought name brand out of the gates.



pic of the CID grapple and forks i got.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

2treeornot2tree said:


> pic of the CID grapple and forks i got.



That's where I got my forks too about 4 yrs ago. I'm really happy with them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mike Cantolina said:


> That's where I got my forks too about 4 yrs ago. I'm really happy with them.



Nick seems like a really good guy. He meet me there on sunday so i could pick them up. Not many suppliers like that.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe , I will ask my mom !



Right.. probably take jarod too.. no dungeons ans dragons for either of you though!! :msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Right.. probably take jarod too.. no dungeons ans dragons for either of you though!! :msp_smile:



Come on. Why do you got to be like that dungeon master?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Come on. Why do you got to be like that dungeon master?



They don't call me MDS for nothing, Fatboy!! Just sayin'. Lol.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I think this is the same grapple that I got. I was unsure about it at first but I really like it. STUMP GRAPPLE RAKE BUCKET SKID LOADER STEER fits BOBCAT | eBay


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe , I will ask my mom !



Well I got to know homie, I know there gonna want me to buy two passes to let you in.


----------



## mattfr12

So we go take out a medium sized maple for this nice old guy that had us at his property two or three times before. Told us don't worry do it whenever you want. So we swing by knock it down and out, the neighbor was there talking to us the entire time even ended up doing some stuff for him at the same time. To make a long story short turns out he was dead in the house with no family close so no one picked up on it. Any of you guys ever run into one of these?


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Well I got to know homie, I know there gonna want me to buy two passes to let you in.



Hahaha. You're the lamest thing to happen to this place since your buy AA hit the scene!! Not that it really matters to me anymore, but just saying!! **********!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> So we go take out a medium sized maple for this nice old guy that had us at his property two or three times before. Told us don't worry do it whenever you want. So we swing by knock it down and out, the neighbor was there talking to us the entire time even ended up doing some stuff for him at the same time. To make a long story short turns out he was dead in the house with no family close so no one picked up on it. Any of you guys ever run into one of these?



No, are you you bummed the dead guy can't pay?
I would of made a call or knocked on the door. Eat it and be happy.
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> No, are you you bummed the dead guy can't pay?
> I would of made a call or knocked on the door. Eat it and be happy.
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



No he was a friend of the family. Im not worried about getting paid that would be the least of my worries. In any death there is someone that would handle the estate. Pay things like water, gas, and so on. that also means existing bills, you won't get it right away but you will get it. No one just stops your bills because you die, its actually the opposite from personal experience of seeing what happens its a small fortune to go through.

If he wasn't a friend of the family we wouldn't have even done it. Its been a long time since we went to a residential place after one tree. We take care of friends and families still, we wouldn't want them to fall victim to local scammers or hacks.

Im more bummed about the guy being dead, more like what are the odds? wouldn't think someone would find something like this as a joke or humorous. pretty weak.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. You're the lamest thing to happen to this place since your buy AA hit the scene!! Not that it really matters to me anymore, but just saying!! **********!!



Shouldn't matter to you, when your valueless so is your opinion.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> They don't call me MDS for nothing, Fatboy!! Just sayin'. Lol.



Dont be jealous that your not this good looking.


----------



## superjunior

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont be jealous that your not this good looking.



no doubt blackbeard you should model for calvin klein


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Well I got to know homie, I know there gonna want me to buy two passes to let you in.


they let guys like me in for free cause I bring the party ##### . You'd be priviliged to hang with me , damn guarantee you'll have a good time.


----------



## tree MDS

Right. I think I did hear something about fat backed lesbians being all the rage these days. Go figure.


----------



## treeclimber101

I gotta talk to my wife(mom) and ask to look at the calender and then I will know , I think we going down the shore again early october although I don't know what week , thanks for the offer though I am sure I can make at least 1 day ! That way I can check out that hunk of scrap metal you've been pining over .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I gotta talk to my wife(mom) and ask to look at the calender and then I will know , I think we going down the shore again early october although I don't know what week , thanks for the offer though I am sure I can make at least 1 day ! That way I can check out that hunk of scrap metal you've been pining over .



Oh Jesus, here's where the buzzers and warning signs should be screaming, Matt. Proceed with caution, and at your own risk, but don't consider yourself not forewarned!! 

Best of luck though, of course!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H

Just about finish digging a stump out spent about 6 hours total on it the last two days :msp_mellow:


----------



## Tree Pig

mattfr12 said:


> So we go take out a medium sized maple for this nice old guy that had us at his property two or three times before. Told us don't worry do it whenever you want. So we swing by knock it down and out, the neighbor was there talking to us the entire time even ended up doing some stuff for him at the same time. To make a long story short turns out he was dead in the house with no family close so no one picked up on it. Any of you guys ever run into one of these?



I had to go in and find a poor lady who had passed away and laid rotting on the floor of her 3rd floor multifamily with all the windows shut for over two weeks during an August heat wave once. The neighbors didnt call when they had not seen her for two weeks. They didnt call when it started to smell funny either. They also didnt call when the stain started to appear from the ceiling above theirs (her apartment). But thank god they were nice enough to let us know when the maggots started to do The Riverdance on the ceiling... But I didnt do tree work for her... Does that count?


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> I had to go in and find a poor lady who had passed away and laid rotting on the floor of her 3rd floor multifamily with all the windows shut for over two weeks during an August heat wave once. The neighbors didnt call when they had not seen her for two weeks. They didnt call when it started to smell funny either. They also didnt call when the stain started to appear from the ceiling above theirs (her apartment). But thank god they were nice enough to let us know when the maggots started to do The Riverdance on the ceiling... But I didnt do tree work for her... Does that count?



This is the commercial tree care forum man; try and stay on topic!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> So we go take out a medium sized maple for this nice old guy that had us at his property two or three times before. Told us don't worry do it whenever you want. So we swing by knock it down and out, the neighbor was there talking to us the entire time even ended up doing some stuff for him at the same time. To make a long story short turns out he was dead in the house with no family close so no one picked up on it. Any of you guys ever run into one of these?



A few years back I did a nasty boxelder removal for an old women. When I was doing it she came out with the check and I told her to hold on to it till im done, she ended up leaving and not home when I got done. I called her that Sat to see if I could come and pick it up, she ask if i could wait till Mon that she wasnt feeling good. I went there Mon and no answer, I would try calling or stopping by every other day and nothing. I started to get concerned and talked with the neighbors and got the address of her son who is deaf and let him know what was going on and he got real concerned. I followed him over and knew it wasnt going to be good, he came out of the house real upset and I called 911. He went back in and came out with the check that was probably on the counter. I told him that I was sorry and that was about it.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> This is the commercial tree care forum man; try and stay on topic!! :msp_tongue:



ooops thats right I keep thinking Im in the homo cops forum.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> ooops thats right I keep thinking Im in the homo cops forum.



Lol.. right, I could see how one could be easily mistaken!! Lmao! :msp_laugh:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. right, I could see how one could be easily mistaken!! Lmao! :msp_laugh:




Actually I got tossed out of those forums because they heard I did tree work.


----------



## treeclimber101

I did firewood today and a lot of it , got 90 percent of the pile sliced too so all we have to do is split , I went and looked at a nice used timber wolf , think I am gonna buy , I saved some money this summer for another mini but I don't need 2 .


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> I had to go in and find a poor lady who had passed away and laid rotting on the floor of her 3rd floor multifamily with all the windows shut for over two weeks during an August heat wave once. The neighbors didnt call when they had not seen her for two weeks. They didnt call when it started to smell funny either. They also didnt call when the stain started to appear from the ceiling above theirs (her apartment). But thank god they were nice enough to let us know when the maggots started to do The Riverdance on the ceiling... But I didnt do tree work for her... Does that count?



Does it count that I was riding with my buddy and I kicked a dead cat laying in the middle of the lane trying to get him to run it over , and when I got home I had maggots doing the river dance on the inside of my pant leg and a nice glob of goo all over my boot , didn't realize he was a fresh bloated sitting in the summer sun kitty until it was too late


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Does it count that I was riding with my buddy and I kicked a dead cat laying in the middle of the lane trying to get him to run it over , and when I got home I had maggots doing the river dance on the inside of my pant leg and a nice glob of goo all over my boot , didn't realize he was a fresh bloated sitting in the summer sun kitty until it was too late



101 hew on here has a tree company in salt lake city Utah?

one of my climbers has to move due to his wifes employment and i wanna help find him a job. Do you or any other guys on here know of a decent company out there.

hes a certified arborist, cdl, pesticide license the works kind of guy climbs 5 days a week.

id really like to help him out hes been good to me over the years and dont wanna see him move out there and cant find anywork.

he would be a real asset to anyone with around 10 years experience exstensivly with cranes he has worked with mine and a 60ton daily.

so if any of you guys on here know someone let me know ill send him your way. the guy can footlock 100 feet and is looking for around 20$ an hour. i paid him more and so will any one else once you see him work for a few days.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I did firewood today and a lot of it , got 90 percent of the pile sliced too so all we have to do is split , I went and looked at a nice used timber wolf , think I am gonna buy , I saved some money this summer for another mini but I don't need 2 .



screw the timberwolf its not worth it ill sell you mine. we like the super splitter alot better. i got a tw-5 with the lift and the works ill sell you. every one uses the super splitter and its way less $.

take a good look at it before you do the wolf, but it also depends on what your splitting if you cant lift it you might be right about the timer wolf. the log loader is nice but they are still hydralic depenent.

i got the super splitter for right over 2g's and its electric. so bad ass not to have to listen to that thing all day while splitting. its split everything i have ever tried to.

ill take pics of the tw-5 and figure out a price if yours doesnt work out mine was kept inside and will give you a good price on it. it has the paint still on the adjustable four way wedge.

i think it was like 8k new, or tade me your mini then use the money to get another one.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> screw the timberwolf its not worth it ill sell you mine. we like the super splitter alot better. i got a tw-5 with the lift and the works ill sell you. every one uses the super splitter and its way less $.
> 
> take a good look at it before you do the wolf, but it also depends on what your splitting if you cant lift it you might be right about the timer wolf. the log loader is nice but they are still hydralic depenent.
> 
> i got the super splitter for right over 2g's and its electric. so bad ass not to have to listen to that thing all day while splitting. its split everything i have ever tried to.
> 
> ill take pics of the tw-5 and figure out a price if yours doesnt work out mine was kept inside and will give you a good price on it. it has the paint still on the adjustable four way wedge.
> 
> i think it was like 8k new, or tade me your mini then use the money to get another one.


Really my buddy Howard has one and loves it I've never seen a super run though , guess maybe I will take a little more time and look some more , thanks and as for salt lake city I am drawing a blank I will look more now and see if I see anyone with that in the username


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> 101 hew on here has a tree company in salt lake city Utah?
> 
> one of my climbers has to move due to his wifes employment and i wanna help find him a job. Do you or any other guys on here know of a decent company out there.
> 
> hes a certified arborist, cdl, pesticide license the works kind of guy climbs 5 days a week.
> 
> id really like to help him out hes been good to me over the years and dont wanna see him move out there and cant find anywork.
> 
> he would be a real asset to anyone with around 10 years experience exstensivly with cranes he has worked with mine and a 60ton daily.
> 
> so if any of you guys on here know someone let me know ill send him your way. the guy can footlock 100 feet and is looking for around 20$ an hour. i paid him more and so will any one else once you see him work for a few days.



Check with Deeker in the political forum.
Jeff


----------



## cfield

mattfr12 said:


> So we go take out a medium sized maple for this nice old guy that had us at his property two or three times before. Told us don't worry do it whenever you want. So we swing by knock it down and out, the neighbor was there talking to us the entire time even ended up doing some stuff for him at the same time. To make a long story short turns out he was dead in the house with no family close so no one picked up on it. Any of you guys ever run into one of these?



I showed up to a job about a month ago and the guys wife informed me he had just passed away, I felt wicked bad!


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Really my buddy Howard has one and loves it I've never seen a super run though , guess maybe I will take a little more time and look some more , thanks and as for salt lake city I am drawing a blank I will look more now and see if I see anyone with that in the username



they are a great splitter, but in my opinion the super splitter only making one split at a time is still faster than a 4 way on a timber wolf. i would assume you get atleast the same or more productivity out of the super. but its alot less money and alot less machine to move around and mantain. no hydralics.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Really my buddy Howard has one and loves it I've never seen a super run though , guess maybe I will take a little more time and look some more , thanks and as for salt lake city I am drawing a blank I will look more now and see if I see anyone with that in the username



I have tw 6 and like it but don't like firewood  I could use a good mini !


----------



## chief116

Couple of jobs from the past week or so"

Wind damaged oak, no equipment access. Wood stayed where it fell, brush got dragged to where the grapple could grab it. Took my crane monkey and myself 4 hours, lots of rigging:












Finished that job, grabbed the crane and bucket for this lightning struck pine down the street from our yard. It was in the woods, but near enough to threaten 3 backyards:





Wednesday we did a decent sized linden, about 6 feet from the house, had to go over sleeved primaries, used the street as a drop zone:










Friday was the easy day. 6 norway maples, awesome views at lunchtime:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Look's like a cool place to work for the day, nice pic's.
Jeff


----------



## Mike Cantolina

jefflovstrom said:


> Check with Deeker in the political forum.
> Jeff



I thought Deeker passed away?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mike Cantolina said:


> I thought Deeker passed away?



Oh oh! I did not know,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I have tw 6 and like it but don't like firewood  I could use a good mini !



What ya wanna horse trade?


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> What ya wanna horse trade?



what kind of mini do you have? i have considered one for years but just never bit the bullet. i have a pretty good offer on the table for a full size skid loader i was considering selling it and putting some cash back in the bank and picking up a mini. I just don't know where to head with it didn't like the bobcats, or vermeer's to much no offense if you have one i just have vowed never again.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> what kind of mini do you have? i have considered one for years but just never bit the bullet. i have a pretty good offer on the table for a full size skid loader i was considering selling it and putting some cash back in the bank and picking up a mini. I just don't know where to head with it didn't like the bobcats, or vermeer's to much no offense if you have one i just have vowed never again.



I got a ramrod 900t and it's a simple enough machine , I have had for like 4 years no major damage or problems


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> I thought Deeker passed away?



oh wow that stinks rip bro!


----------



## mr. holden wood

cut and rigged this big leaf maple downView attachment 250528


----------



## sgreanbeans

Started a restoration of a severely lion tailed ash. Man some of these guys just around here just suck. They told me who did it and it did not surprise me. They are CA's, but really suck at tree work. More proof to the need of prac app on the test. They did this one about 3 years ago, going to take at least 2-3 more prunes to get it back. Had good epi's tho, so I think I have it going in the right direction. Blasted my elbow while using the hand saw last week, had a build up of fluid, like a golf ball. Went to doc, he said leave it, don't drain it, PROTECT IT. So yesterday while working on this ash. I nail it again. FCKN OUCH! Shot pain up my arm. Hurt so bad I hardly slept last night. Looked at it, fluid it gone? Ummmmm, where did it go? And now it really hurts! Removing a decent sized spruce today, open yard next to street, no over head wires, should rock it out PDQ.........I hope. I now have 4 complete paintball guns sets with all the gear. Ready to get back in and turn my woods out back into my private course. Stay safe and look up.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Started a restoration of a severely lion tailed ash. Man some of these guys just around here just suck. They told me who did it and it did not surprise me. They are CA's, but really suck at tree work. More proof to the need of prac app on the test. They did this one about 3 years ago, going to take at least 2-3 more prunes to get it back. Had good epi's tho, so I think I have it going in the right direction. Blasted my elbow while using the hand saw last week, had a build up of fluid, like a golf ball. Went to doc, he said leave it, don't drain it, PROTECT IT. So yesterday while working on this ash. I nail it again. FCKN OUCH! Shot pain up my arm. Hurt so bad I hardly slept last night. Looked at it, fluid it gone? Ummmmm, where did it go? And now it really hurts! Removing a decent sized spruce today, open yard next to street, no over head wires, should rock it out PDQ.........I hope. I now have 4 complete paintball guns sets with all the gear. Ready to get back in and turn my woods out back into my private course. Stay safe and look up.



interesting i bet that would be fun in them iowa woods :hmm3grin2orange:
Ah o lol i will pay for that lol

http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/c...hantel71090800004/5357804-iowa-corn-field.jpg


----------



## ropensaddle

Hmm scott if you ever happen down this way bring the paint ball guns and gps lol and you can pay me back!

Oh bring ya some waders too lol !

Arkansas' Largest Tree - Exploring Arkansas (AETN) - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

chief116 said:


> Couple of jobs from the past week or so"
> 
> Wind damaged oak, no equipment access. Wood stayed where it fell, brush got dragged to where the grapple could grab it. Took my crane monkey and myself 4 hours, lots of rigging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished that job, grabbed the crane and bucket for this lightning struck pine down the street from our yard. It was in the woods, but near enough to threaten 3 backyards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday we did a decent sized linden, about 6 feet from the house, had to go over sleeved primaries, used the street as a drop zone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday was the easy day. 6 norway maples, awesome views at lunchtime:



Don't know bout you guys but that house is in " move in condition" for me.
( I am talking about the house that don't have a roof)


----------



## treemandan

cfield said:


> I showed up to a job about a month ago and the guys wife informed me he had just passed away, I felt wicked bad!



Why, did you kill him?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I have tw 6 and like it but don't like firewood  I could use a good mini !



A mini loader? That, a big ass bobcat and you might get somewhere.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Right. I think I did hear something about fat backed lesbians being all the rage these days. Go figure.



Careful, one just might come down hard on you when you least expect it.


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> I had to go in and find a poor lady who had passed away and laid rotting on the floor of her 3rd floor multifamily with all the windows shut for over two weeks during an August heat wave once. The neighbors didnt call when they had not seen her for two weeks. They didnt call when it started to smell funny either. They also didnt call when the stain started to appear from the ceiling above theirs (her apartment). But thank god they were nice enough to let us know when the maggots started to do The Riverdance on the ceiling... But I didnt do tree work for her... Does that count?



Still, tree work got that beat.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> So we go take out a medium sized maple for this nice old guy that had us at his property two or three times before. Told us don't worry do it whenever you want. So we swing by knock it down and out, the neighbor was there talking to us the entire time even ended up doing some stuff for him at the same time. To make a long story short turns out he was dead in the house with no family close so no one picked up on it. Any of you guys ever run into one of these?



No, but it wouldn't be the first time I wonder if they would die before they payed me.


----------



## nitro1253

mattfr12 said:


> screw the timberwolf its not worth it ill sell you mine. we like the super splitter alot better. i got a tw-5 with the lift and the works ill sell you. every one uses the super splitter and its way less $.
> 
> take a good look at it before you do the wolf, but it also depends on what your splitting if you cant lift it you might be right about the timer wolf. the log loader is nice but they are still hydralic depenent.
> 
> i got the super splitter for right over 2g's and its electric. so bad ass not to have to listen to that thing all day while splitting. its split everything i have ever tried to.
> 
> ill take pics of the tw-5 and figure out a price if yours doesnt work out mine was kept inside and will give you a good price on it. it has the paint still on the adjustable four way wedge.
> 
> i think it was like 8k new, or tade me your mini then use the money to get another one.




your pm box is full. Pm me a price on the splitter. I am looking for one.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Hmm scott if you ever happen down this way bring the paint ball guns and gps lol and you can pay me back!
> 
> Oh bring ya some waders too lol !
> 
> Arkansas' Largest Tree - Exploring Arkansas (AETN) - YouTube




That is a big tree! 13'8"! We actually do have woods,lol. I wonder if anyone has done a search on the largest cornstalk in Iowa,lol. 

I can see it now

"It's 15ft tall and is 1'3" circ, this is the champion specimen of sweet corn"


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was going to go out and do stumps today, then I checked the weather, hi of 95 heat index over 100, no wind. NOT! Got some running to do, think today will be a good day for that, low 80's starting on Saturday, for the next ten days, will get after it then. As for now.....heeeeeelloooo air conditioning.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Lucky you I'm stumping all day. Tomorrow is suppose to be even more hot!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> That is a big tree! 13'8"! We actually do have woods,lol. I wonder if anyone has done a search on the largest cornstalk in Iowa,lol.
> 
> I can see it now
> 
> "It's 15ft tall and is 1'3" circ, this is the champion specimen of sweet corn"



Lol you know i'm just giving you hard time it's just going through there from one end to the other several times it seems like that's all you see  Well now I would be lookin for antlers lol so may stay awake !


----------



## treeman75

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you know i'm just giving you hard time it's just going through there from one end to the other several times it seems like that's all you see  Well now I would be lookin for antlers lol so may stay awake !



There are alot of corn and bean fields here. Where I live in western Iowa it is pretty hilly and some nice bluffs on the Missouri river.


----------



## treeman75

Here is one we did yesterday. I did a couple picks then just lowered the log down went smooth.View attachment 250723
View attachment 250724
View attachment 250725


----------



## ropensaddle

Sitting here watching issac out my window just a depression now but we getting rain yay


----------



## teamtree

Blakesmaster said:


> So, I finally got the check from the state job I did at the local college a few months back. I was subcontracted by a company out of Connecticut. The check showed up this morning but for some reason was $275 short. On the stub they wrote "held retention". Any of you guys have an idea what that means? I can't exactly call their office till Monday to find out what's up. It's not that it is a large amount in comparison to the rest of the job just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else on these state jobs as this is my first one. I do have another job in the works with them but no signed contract or go ahead yet as I told them I wouldn't start it till I got paid for the last one. Any thoughts?




They are probably holding retainage for the overall contract. Not sure who you got the check from, which would explain more. The GC on the job submits an invoice to owner and it is typical that a percentage is held in retainage. Who paid you?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> There are alot of corn and bean fields here. Where I live in western Iowa it is pretty hilly and some nice bluffs on the Missouri river.


For sure on the eastern side, nuttin but corn and beans, bout this time of year, right before harvest, this place is busy.
This year, not so much. Gotta lot of friends who have been pretty successful farmers, but are taking a BRUTAL beating this year. We did a job a few weeks ago, out on a rural farm, looked around when in the air, looked apocalyptic. Scorched earth type a thing.

Going out today to dump one for our city administrator. Has a locust getting dwarfed buy a monster silver maple, bet the stump on this thing is 20ft in dia, DBH is maybe 7ft. Locust should take about 30-45 min to get on the ground, then back inside! Have never been so ready for winter. You can always add clothing, but you only can take off so much. Think if I was running around butt naked with chaps and a hard hart, someone would get the wrong idea. Heat index over 100 again today :\


----------



## tree MDS

Taking today off from dealing with my latest batch of unemployable retards. I'm working on setting the weekend up with some real help. The one actually seems to be trying, but it's just not enough to counter the aggravation. It's all good though. Welcome to the tree service baby!! hahaha. 

Oh God.. I feel like my soul is a hundred centuries old. Times like this I almost feel like climbing up a tree somewhere (away from anyone) and pruning it for free. Strange days indeed.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> For sure on the eastern side, nuttin but corn and beans, bout this time of year, right before harvest, this place is busy.
> This year, not so much. Gotta lot of friends who have been pretty successful farmers, but are taking a BRUTAL beating this year. We did a job a few weeks ago, out on a rural farm, looked around when in the air, looked apocalyptic. Scorched earth type a thing.
> 
> Going out today to dump one for our city administrator. Has a locust getting dwarfed buy a monster silver maple, bet the stump on this thing is 20ft in dia, DBH is maybe 7ft. Locust should take about 30-45 min to get on the ground, then back inside! Have never been so ready for winter. You can always add clothing, but you only can take off so much. Think if I was running around butt naked with chaps and a hard hart, someone would get the wrong idea. Heat index over 100 again today :\



The corn has been brown for a while about two months early. I know a bunch of farmers too and they have been cutting corn and leaving strips for the adjusters to see.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> For sure on the eastern side, nuttin but corn and beans, bout this time of year, right before harvest, this place is busy.
> This year, not so much. Gotta lot of friends who have been pretty successful farmers, but are taking a BRUTAL beating this year. We did a job a few weeks ago, out on a rural farm, looked around when in the air, looked apocalyptic. Scorched earth type a thing.
> 
> Going out today to dump one for our city administrator. Has a locust getting dwarfed buy a monster silver maple, bet the stump on this thing is 20ft in dia, DBH is maybe 7ft. Locust should take about 30-45 min to get on the ground, then back inside! Have never been so ready for winter. You can always add clothing, but you only can take off so much. Think if I was running around butt naked with chaps and a hard hart, someone would get the wrong idea. Heat index over 100 again today :\



I really hope for everyone's sake that the heartland has bumper crop next year as the corn belt is the top food producer of the world!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, its bad, this one guy, is a big show, had the mula to irrigate all his fields. Was talking with him, the lack of good crops has kicked up the prices a bunch and he is set for a record year. Said, that tho he could go buy a bunch of new toys, instead he is making the annual payments for a bunch of his neighbors, pretty freaking cool of him to do that. But that's how they roll.

So I accepted the offer, for the new job, on Tuesday, waiting on the contract now. Gotta do a whiz quiz and pass a criminal background, figure out the logistics and I am gone. Posted it on Facebook, so the word is out around town and the rumor mill is in full swing, got hackers driving by my house (as I was typing this,well known hacker from the "pickers" little town is creeping by,lol, wtf!) dudes calling me for my client list, asking about my company name and website and all that jazz. Talk about vultures! They get pissed when I tell them that I am not doing any of that. Don't know if I had said this before, had a 400lb dude come buy and try and make a offer on my bucket truck. Yeah right! Climb much?,lol 
Keeping the LLC open and the website up, keeping the number and the client list will only go to one other guy, if he wants to pay for it.
Had a long time friend/client stop by yesterday and tell me that a hacker has already approached him, came to his private residence and told him that I "was out" and that he would be taking over my accounts! Idiot didn't realize that not only is this guy my client, he is also a long time friend (just was smart and went to college, made it big) My bud tells him "only hackers go door to door and I know there is no way Scott would give you, of all people, any damn thing" HAHA! Pissed the hacker guy off to the point he told my bud too F off. My bud says "I'll pass the word" LOL. 
This place is too freaking funny.

The only thing that worries me is the earthquakes, they just had a bunch of mini's the other day, would be my luck, sell the trucks and equip, then move out there and the "big one" hits! Jeff, Beasty and Mike, did u guys feel any of those?


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol yeah i have seen lots of jobs out there in weirdafornia but I'm afraid I would end up one of them if I went :hmm3grin2orange:

Sgrean hang on to your roots bro lol


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Taking today off from dealing with my latest batch of unemployable retards. I'm working on setting the weekend up with some real help. The one actually seems to be trying, but it's just not enough to counter the aggravation. It's all good though. Welcome to the tree service baby!! hahaha.
> 
> Oh God.. I feel like my soul is a hundred centuries old. Times like this I almost feel like climbing up a tree somewhere (away from anyone) and pruning it for free. Strange days indeed.



You get in a bind you let me know maybe I can come over and show you how fat old government employees do it.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Taking today off from dealing with my latest batch of unemployable retards. I'm working on setting the weekend up with some real help. The one actually seems to be trying, but it's just not enough to counter the aggravation. It's all good though. Welcome to the tree service baby!! hahaha.
> 
> Oh God.. I feel like my soul is a hundred centuries old. Times like this I almost feel like climbing up a tree somewhere (away from anyone) and pruning it for free. Strange days indeed.



Hmmm, so your saying your lacking in leadership qualities oke:


----------



## treeclimber101

Some drunk bastard stole my helmet right off my bike in the bar parking lot around 3am , if you see anyone posting pics from north wildwood nj with ah red half shell metallic helmet on Facebook or anywhere else there's a crisp 5 dollar bill in it for ya if ya forward me the pics LOL, cause I don't want it back cause I am sure it got KUTTIES now ! But on a serious note if the thief reads this THANKS JAG OFF I WAS NEARLY STRANDED THERE luckily I found a cardboard box out back that fit me head LOL


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Some drunk bastard stole my helmet right off my bike in the bar parking lot around 3am , if you see anyone posting pics from north wildwood nj with ah red half shell metallic helmet on Facebook or anywhere else there's a crisp 5 dollar bill in it for ya if ya forward me the pics LOL, cause I don't want it back cause I am sure it got KUTTIES now ! But on a serious note if the thief reads this THANKS JAG OFF I WAS NEARLY STRANDED THERE luckily I found a cardboard box out back that fit me head LOL




I think I saw a guy with your helmet but he took it off before I could get a picture.

suspected helmet thief


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Dead wooded two oaks and removed some storm damage from two sweet gums. Ran two porta wraps and tied off to each end of the branch that was hungup between the two sweet gums. One cut and lowered the whole branch down horizontal to the ground. Wish i had a go pro so i could bore you all with a video. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> I think I saw a guy with your helmet but he took it off before I could get a picture.
> 
> suspected helmet thief



Which one had it the hotdog or the hamburger ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> The only thing that worries me is the earthquakes, they just had a bunch of mini's the other day, would be my luck, sell the trucks and equip, then move out there and the "big one" hits! Jeff, Beasty and Mike, did u guys feel any of those?



Nah, don't worry about those quake's. I would be nervous if I was downtown tho, too many big building's.
Jeff:msp_smile:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Which one had it the hotdog or the hamburger ?



I would make totally uneducated guess and say that you can not consider the current seating arrangement and that the sissy on the back is the catcher and the other is the pitcher.


----------



## treeman75

We were doing a removal on the parking today on a low traffic street. With the bucket and chipper truck set up there was hardly any room for traffic to go by. I put four cones up at both ends of the street and spaced them where no one could get by, I thought. You would think people would get the point. They would still squeez by! I can see if they lived on the block but these people drove through the other end and kept going. I wanted to rip them out and kick them in the ----ing face! I feel a little better now!


----------



## treeman82

Spent a glorious day grinding stumps with a 2450 Bandit... first job took me almost 6 hrs, second 2.5 hrs, and the final one took about 45 min. Boy did I miss running that beautiful RG100... but 70K is a lot of money to blow on a grinder


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yeah i have seen lots of jobs out there in weirdafornia but I'm afraid I would end up one of them if I went :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Sgrean hang on to your roots bro lol



LOL, I wont, thats what got me the job!

Blasted thru that job, was done by 1130, he gave me a extra hundy for the quick turn around, cool beans!

Bought 4 more paint ball guns, this shyat is gunna be fun! Saved all my cammies from back in the day. Going out in the woods to gather material to make gillie suits with my youngest. Just got word that from our Judo coach at Miletich that he is up for his 2nd degree Brown Belt. One more and he will have his Black (thats a couple years away tho.) He already has us hooked up with a good school in SD. So it will be a good day.


----------



## treeclimber101

HTML:




Today I am gonna work like a fool , then at 12pm I am done til tues, I have 2pitch pine to knockout and thens it's a wrap


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sitting at woman and baby's with my wife. She woke up this morning with really bad stomach pain. Hope she's not in labor cause she not due for another 8 weeks. At least this place gets you right in no wait unlike the local er.


----------



## chief116

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sitting at woman and baby's with my wife. She woke up this morning with really bad stomach pain. Hope she's not in labor cause she not due for another 8 weeks. At least this place gets you right in no wait unlike the local er.



Think happy thoughts brother! My wife got rear ended when she was 8 months pregnant, spent 2 weeks in the hospital, then my little girl was still a week late! She starts kindergarten wednesday.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> We were doing a removal on the parking today on a low traffic street. With the bucket and chipper truck set up there was hardly any room for traffic to go by. I put four cones up at both ends of the street and spaced them where no one could get by, I thought. You would think people would get the point. They would still squeez by! I can see if they lived on the block but these people drove through the other end and kept going. I wanted to rip them out and kick them in the ----ing face! I feel a little better now!



aint that the story of my life.... we shut down roads on a daily basis for our one village contract, now I leave little pieces of wood scattered in the road on either side of our set up nothing to big, you don't want them to be able to see them to easily, but big enough to allow the car to go airborne a bit. Some of them get pissed off and want to fight after they hit umm but when one of our guys announces " I'm a pro MMA fighter, and I will kick your ass" they generally they change there tune haha


----------



## Tree Pig

*Time to relax*

Got the smoker going 4 racks of ribs and a right underneath a big thing of baked beans... some apple wood and oak going to work. It seems to make them taste even better knowing the wood for the smoker comes from tree work.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tree Pig said:


> Got the smoker going 4 racks of ribs and a right underneath a big thing of baked beans... some apple wood and oak going to work. It seems to make them taste even better knowing the wood for the smoker comes from tree work.



What kind of wood are you using? We are gonna smoke some fish with Alder.
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> What kind of wood are you using? We are gonna smoke some fish with Alder.
> Jeff



apple wood, oak and a bit of hickory.


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> What kind of wood are you using? We are gonna smoke some fish with Alder.
> Jeff



Oh!, lol,,,apple, just re-read.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

We are gonna smoke shark with white alder.
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh!, lol,,,apple, just re-read.
> Jeff



I got to the shore and catch some blues... the absolute worse tasting fish, except when its smoked. What are you planning on smoking?


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> We are gonna smoke shark with white alder.
> Jeff



lol I replied too fast... wow that sounds interesting. ship me some.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tree Pig said:


> I got to the shore and catch some blues... the absolute worse tasting fish, except when its smoked. What are you planning on smoking?



Put your glasses on, lol,, shark!
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Shoot some skeet then I might go fishing.


----------



## ropensaddle

I think i'm going to grill me some back strap need to eat last years up as in two weeks should have fresh venison:monkey:


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> I think i'm going to grill me some back strap need to eat last years up as in two weeks should have fresh venison:monkey:



Im just trying to figure out how you could still have back strap... the tenderloins come off first thing once gut and cleaned up. Then after skinning the back straps come right off and into a marinade for the grill. They never last more then a day or two.


----------



## ropensaddle

Tree Pig said:


> Im just trying to figure out how you could still have back strap... the tenderloins come off first thing once gut and cleaned up. Then after skinning the back straps come right off and into a marinade for the grill. They never last more then a day or two.



Lol well one reason is I usually harvest 3 deer and I tell my wife make sure we save some strap for the before the hunt days. Its been the secret to my success through the years


----------



## treeman82

Today was a good one... just shy of 90. Took out a ~30" diameter white pine with 4 guys on the ground. They carried all the brush and wood up about 15 steps to where the chipper was parked. Almost 3 full loads in my Dodge of chips and rakings. One of my friends asked me to look at the tree about a week ago, went over took a look and called him with a price. He relayed that to whomever, and came back to me with an Ok. Told him I'd be going there today... show up, get to work... no problems. HO comes out at some point and confirmed the price... but not the price I had given, it was $300 more... I just nodded and that was it. Called my buddy up on my way home this evening and said there was a mistake, he puts me in touch with somebody else (his contact for the job) guy didn't want to be bothered at 8:00 on a Saturday night but was mad that I talked money with the client. It sure would have been nice to know in advance that this was going on... because normally in a situation like this I would have asked for payment at the end of the job.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Friday was deadwood digger pine day, the branches are huge with fat trunks, I think these tree's are only in nor cal, could be wrong though.

This branch im on was over 30ft. long...had to take part of it over service connect line......oh, the wind wasnt helping much..lol

Trunks average 3 to 4ft....... tops are 100+ ft.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Woodsy, now don't take this the wrong way, I am not knocking ya for this...........but you are the cleanest tree guy I have ever seen. All your stuff looks like its brand new, even tho I know its not and you must be one of those guys that wear a new plain white T everyday! What is your secret? My uncle, who is about 190 sumtin, has been a carpenter all his life, worked for my dad. I remember all the brothers (11 of them, I think) giving him hell, as he was the only one that always looked like he just changed into clean clothes all day, even tho he had been there with them, busting it out all day, everyday. Some guys just have that ability I guess, LOL. Good on ya!

Had a jet go down at the Air show here yesterday, you will see it on the news, we heard it at the house, didn't know what it was at first, but it was loud. Sad, pilot never had a chance to pull the ejection cord. The spectators are so lucky, as it had just flew over the stands minutes before. Talked to some people at the store (buying paint ball junk) who witnessed it first hand. They where visibly shaken, lady just couldn't keep from tearing. She said that the other two pilots from the team just circled the crash for a long time, kinda like they didn't know what to do, they just lost their buddy right in front of them. Lots of videos already on youtube. He was in a sharp banking maneuver and couldn't pull out.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> Today was a good one... just shy of 90. Took out a ~30" diameter white pine with 4 guys on the ground. They carried all the brush and wood up about 15 steps to where the chipper was parked. Almost 3 full loads in my Dodge of chips and rakings. One of my friends asked me to look at the tree about a week ago, went over took a look and called him with a price. He relayed that to whomever, and came back to me with an Ok. Told him I'd be going there today... show up, get to work... no problems. HO comes out at some point and confirmed the price... but not the price I had given, it was $300 more... I just nodded and that was it. Called my buddy up on my way home this evening and said there was a mistake, he puts me in touch with somebody else (his contact for the job) guy didn't want to be bothered at 8:00 on a Saturday night but was mad that I talked money with the client. It sure would have been nice to know in advance that this was going on... because normally in a situation like this I would have asked for payment at the end of the job.



Yeah, well, that's on that dude, not you. His fault for not making sure that was taken care of before u started. I do a lot of work for other contractors, sometimes I deal with the money,most of the time I don't, so they can get their piece, and that is fine, but they ALWAYS make sure everyone is one the same page before I start. If they don't, I will knock on the door with my hand out.


----------



## tree MDS

Worked for my nuns again yesterday (they love me). I finally took a second to adjust the radio on my chip truck. Doesn't sound half bad for a work truck. Heard Zeppelin's "The Rover" on the way to dump chips and drop off the chipper. It occurred to me (for the first time in years) life is good. I always thought driving the trucks was one of the best parts of the job. Back at it today, then I got some estimates set up for Monday.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Worked for my nuns again yesterday (they love me). I finally took a second to adjust the radio on my chip truck. Doesn't sound half bad for a work truck. Heard Zeppelin's "The Rover" on the way to dump chips and drop off the chipper. It occurred to me (for the first time in years) life is good. I always thought driving the trucks was one of the best parts of the job. Back at it today, then I got some estimates set up for Monday.



Does driving that "big" truck make you feel like a real man? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Does driving that "big" truck make you feel like a real man? :hmm3grin2orange:



Hahaha.i Yeah, chicks dig it!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Today we are riding up to central jersey , about 70 miles from here gonna go to some BBQ shack that was on tv , taking both kids and the in laws , should be kick ass for .


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> I finally took a second to adjust the radio on my chip truck. Doesn't sound half bad for a work truck. Heard Zeppelin's "The Rover" on the way to dump chips and drop off the chipper. It occurred to me (for the first time in years) life is good. I always thought driving the trucks was one of the best parts of the job. Back at it today, then I got some estimates set up for Monday.



I love that part too. Between the Sat radio and the AC it's a nice way to ride.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman82 said:


> I love that part too. Between the Sat radio and the AC it's a nice way to ride.



I like that rig you built not to long ago, dodge is about the only option without GM building anything bigger than a 1 ton at the moment. I had a rig similar years ago and miss it. It was a ford f550 with the 6.0 so the motor made us loose it. Couldn't keep it running everything broke. I see a truck like you built in the near future for us. We had skidded grapple bars mounted on a tow hitch on the front of our trucks. So a skidder can back up to it and hook up and drag it out of wherever it gets stuck. I set it up with the tow hitch so we didn't have to drive around with that bar sticking out when where not in the woods.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

sgreanbeans said:


> Woodsy, now don't take this the wrong way, I am not knocking ya for this...........but you are the cleanest tree guy I have ever seen. All your stuff looks like its brand new, even tho I know its not and you must be one of those guys that wear a new plain white T everyday! What is your secret? My uncle, who is about 190 sumtin, has been a carpenter all his life, worked for my dad. I remember all the brothers (11 of them, I think) giving him hell, as he was the only one that always looked like he just changed into clean clothes all day, even tho he had been there with them, busting it out all day, everyday. Some guys just have that ability I guess, LOL. Good on ya!
> 
> Had a jet go down at the Air show here yesterday, you will see it on the news, we heard it at the house, didn't know what it was at first, but it was loud. Sad, pilot never had a chance to pull the ejection cord. The spectators are so lucky, as it had just flew over the stands minutes before. Talked to some people at the store (buying paint ball junk) who witnessed it first hand. They where visibly shaken, lady just couldn't keep from tearing. She said that the other two pilots from the team just circled the crash for a long time, kinda like they didn't know what to do, they just lost their buddy right in front of them. Lots of videos already on youtube. He was in a sharp banking maneuver and couldn't pull out.



LOL..none taken at all, call me mister clean...lol....ya, the wife buys me a 20 pak of whites shirts, makes me put on clean pants..lol..I keep all my equipment maintained and wiped down before job. simple green makes a 200t look like new.

I work in a lot of high end area's so my motto is trying to look my best so HO's will hire me and there neighbors as well, and it works like a charm......example, last week working on upscale 2 acre ranch, went out to finish up a small tree in there front yard when we see a tree service across street taking out a pine back by a home on 5 acres, they looked like they were bums in a back alley, beat up truck and junky trailer stacking branches in both, no chipper...not ripping on these guys or anything, but HO comes over to us and said he dont want these guys here and give me a card.

Last week I won a bid out of 6 tree services HO called...they like my pesonallity and apperance, my bid wasnt any less than the others, I didnt feed em any bull and they could tell I knew tree's well and I have a good rep. about good clean-up afterwards.

thats my dirty little secret..lol...could be my good looks though....hush, keep this to yourself


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> LOL..none taken at all, call me mister clean...lol....ya, the wife buys me a 20 pak of whites shirts, makes me put on clean pants..lol..I keep all my equipment maintained and wiped down before job. simple green makes a 200t look like new.
> 
> I work in a lot of high end area's so my motto is trying to look my best so HO's will hire me and there neighbors as well, and it works like a charm......example, last week working on upscale 2 acre ranch, went out to finish up a small tree in there front yard when we see a tree service across street taking out a pine back by a home on 5 acres, they looked like they were bums in a back alley, beat up truck and junky trailer stacking branches in both, no chipper...not ripping on these guys or anything, but HO comes over to us and said he dont want these guys here and give me a card.
> 
> Last week I won a bid out of 6 tree services HO called...they like my pesonallity and apperance, my bid wasnt any less than the others, I didnt feed em any bull and they could tell I knew tree's well and I have a good rep. about good clean-up afterwards.
> 
> thats my dirty little secret..lol...could be my good looks though....hush, keep this to yourself




This is a good example of regional marketing.
The demographic make up of client's and potential client's determine your standard's.
If 6 tree service's bid the same job and all fairly close, they often don't alway's go for the lowest bid. 
If they like you, they will deal with you.
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## treeman75

My two brothers and I smoked 14 racks of ribs and two pork loins and my famous smoked beans. I smoked some chicken wings too for an early appetizer. We celebrated my birthday and just one last big shindig before summers over. Im 37 today and still tell the women im a young stud. It was a great time 35-40 people with almost no drama.


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> LOL..none taken at all, call me mister clean...lol....ya, the wife buys me a 20 pak of whites shirts, makes me put on clean pants..lol..I keep all my equipment maintained and wiped down before job. simple green makes a 200t look like new.
> 
> I work in a lot of high end area's so my motto is trying to look my best so HO's will hire me and there neighbors as well, and it works like a charm......example, last week working on upscale 2 acre ranch, went out to finish up a small tree in there front yard when we see a tree service across street taking out a pine back by a home on 5 acres, they looked like they were bums in a back alley, beat up truck and junky trailer stacking branches in both, no chipper...not ripping on these guys or anything, but HO comes over to us and said he dont want these guys here and give me a card.
> 
> Last week I won a bid out of 6 tree services HO called...they like my pesonallity and apperance, my bid wasnt any less than the others, I didnt feed em any bull and they could tell I knew tree's well and I have a good rep. about good clean-up afterwards.
> 
> thats my dirty little secret..lol...could be my good looks though....hush, keep this to yourself



Gotta be looking clean! It will win you jobs, people especially high end people don't want rust bucket trucks or guys that look like they came out of a coal mine in there front yard. I said this a while ago about how expect my employees to look and caught some flack for it.


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah, don't worry about those quake's. I would be nervous if I was downtown tho, too many big building's.
> Jeff:msp_smile:



I was pruning a jacaranda a few years ago and the client comes running out all excited "Did you feel the earthquake?!?!?" No hahaha. Somehow I didn't feel it when I was in the tree. My wife, however, could have been seriously hurt in the huge 94 earthquake that decimated LA, long before I knew her. People say another big one is coming. 

Welcome to Californy, Greenbearns.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Getting ready to head out to work today at some schools while the kiddys arent there.


----------



## sgreanbeans

woodsman44 said:


> LOL..none taken at all, call me mister clean...lol....ya, the wife buys me a 20 pak of whites shirts, makes me put on clean pants..lol..I keep all my equipment maintained and wiped down before job. simple green makes a 200t look like new.
> 
> I work in a lot of high end area's so my motto is trying to look my best so HO's will hire me and there neighbors as well, and it works like a charm......example, last week working on upscale 2 acre ranch, went out to finish up a small tree in there front yard when we see a tree service across street taking out a pine back by a home on 5 acres, they looked like they were bums in a back alley, beat up truck and junky trailer stacking branches in both, no chipper...not ripping on these guys or anything, but HO comes over to us and said he dont want these guys here and give me a card.
> 
> Last week I won a bid out of 6 tree services HO called...they like my pesonallity and apperance, my bid wasnt any less than the others, I didnt feed em any bull and they could tell I knew tree's well and I have a good rep. about good clean-up afterwards.
> 
> thats my dirty little secret..lol...could be my good looks though....hush, keep this to yourself



Right on!, we always maintain a clean professional image, but u, u shiney! LOL.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mikewhite85 said:


> I was pruning a jacaranda a few years ago and the client comes running out all excited "Did you feel the earthquake?!?!?" No hahaha. Somehow I didn't feel it when I was in the tree. My wife, however, could have been seriously hurt in the huge 94 earthquake that decimated LA, long before I knew her. People say another big one is coming.
> 
> Welcome to Californy, Greenbearns.



I was at Camp Pendelton in the 94 one, scared the crap out me, we had partied pretty hard the night before and where all passed out at my buds apartment, wake up to the place shaking and stuff falling off shelves and all that. At first I was thinking "I'M NEVER DRINKING AGAIN" Then as I became more awake, I realized it wasn't just my hangover. Then in 2003 they had that small one in the inland empire, I was driving south on the 15 thru Elsinore, didn't feel that one but my wife did, she was down at the branch office in San Marcos, she called freakin the hell out, she was ready to come back home right then, had to remind her that there are a lot more tornadoes in Iowa was than earthquakes in Cali. She told me to "shut the F up" "you cant take shelter from a F'ing earthquake"............ point taken!

way off topic, anybody on here mess with paint ball, I need to know the skinny on the whole Co2 vs compressed air, hit me with a PM if you have the scoop, please. Getting ready to spend some money on a refill set up, want to make sure I go the right direction. Tankya, Tankya verdy muuch

Heading out to a Hi-End prune, hoping the neighbors don't get pissed about me being there, on their holiday!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I was at Camp Pendelton in the 94 one, scared the crap out me, we had partied pretty hard the night before and where all passed out at my buds apartment, wake up to the place shaking and stuff falling off shelves and all that. At first I was thinking "I'M NEVER DRINKING AGAIN" Then as I became more awake, I realized it wasn't just my hangover. Then in 2003 they had that small one in the inland empire, I was driving south on the 15 thru Elsinore, didn't feel that one but my wife did, she was down at the branch office in San Marcos, she called freakin the hell out, she was ready to come back home right then, had to remind her that there are a lot more tornadoes in Iowa was than earthquakes in Cali. She told me to "shut the F up" "you cant take shelter from a F'ing earthquake"............ point taken!
> 
> way off topic, anybody on here mess with paint ball, I need to know the skinny on the whole Co2 vs compressed air, hit me with a PM if you have the scoop, please. Getting ready to spend some money on a refill set up, want to make sure I go the right direction. Tankya, Tankya verdy muuch
> 
> Heading out to a Hi-End prune, hoping the neighbors don't get pissed about me being there, on their holiday!


Your working on labor day ? The hell with that , I got up late went to bed late , rode 200 miles yesterday , and if it wasnt raining I would be at the lake right now


----------



## Tree Pig

treeman75 said:


> My two brothers and I smoked 14 racks of ribs and two pork loins and my famous smoked beans. I smoked some chicken wings too for an early appetizer. We celebrated my birthday and just one last big shindig before summers over. Im 37 today and still tell the women im a young stud. It was a great time 35-40 people with almost no drama.



I have a small weber smoky mountain so I do 4 racks on the top and put my beans right under the ribs and all the drippings from the ribs really push them over the edge... the bean juice also makes a nice dipping sauce after.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tree Pig said:


> I have a small weber smoky mountain so I do 4 racks on the top and put my beans right under the ribs and all the drippings from the ribs really push them over the edge... the bean juice also makes a nice dipping sauce after.



LOL!!
If we were on Donner's Pass, you would be a feast!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Post's.*

Have you guy's with a lot of post's ever go back and read some of them? I have! OMG!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

I think I will start an old post thread.
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL!!
> If we were on Donner's Pass, you would be a feast!
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



Well since you are old enough to have been on Donner's Pass I consider that a compliment


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I think I will start an old post thread.
> Jeff :biggrin:



Sounds good. I'll bring the popcorn and beer..


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> I think I will start an old post thread.
> Jeff :biggrin:



one of my favorite old posts

one of my favorites 
http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/121645-1034.htm#post3533877


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha.i Yeah, chicks dig it!!



Haha no chicks dig scooters and porshe, but then, maybe you don't know much about chicks :hmm3grin2orange:

Oh yeah and they dig touchy feelie moments. Want a chick mds get some sensitivity skills


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Haha no chicks dig scooters and porshe, but then, maybe you don't know much about chicks :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Oh yeah and they dig touchy feelie moments. Want a chick mds get some sensitivity skills



Hahaha. I ain't touching that post with a ten foot pole!!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. I ain't touching that post with a ten foot pole!!



Lol  oh and a puppy helps too


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Have you guy's with a lot of post's ever go back and read some of them? I have! OMG!
> Jeff



Yea 5K posts of being a #### , at least I am consistent


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mikewhite85 said:


> I was pruning a jacaranda a few years ago and the client comes running out all excited "Did you feel the earthquake?!?!?" No hahaha. Somehow I didn't feel it when I was in the tree. My wife, however, could have been seriously hurt in the huge 94 earthquake that decimated LA, long before I knew her. People say another big one is coming.
> 
> Welcome to Californy, Greenbearns.



Brother White, Ive been saying the same thing...big one is coming so hang on


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

We had ours last year on the east coast. So now its your turn on the west coast.


----------



## treeman75

Tree Pig said:


> I have a small weber smoky mountain so I do 4 racks on the top and put my beans right under the ribs and all the drippings from the ribs really push them over the edge... the bean juice also makes a nice dipping sauce after.



http://www.charbroil.com/media/cata...merican-gourmet-deluxe-offset-smoker_main.jpg We had three smokers like this one and a weber charcoal grill.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Cranked out 3 jobs today. It was hot/humid and of course Labor Day too, all I could think of as we trudged through the pruning/removals and cleanup was MDS in the back of my head, "welcome to the tree service baby", lol.... It proved to be a good motivational tool.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Nailsbeats said:


> Cranked out 3 jobs today. It was hot/humid and of course Labor Day too, all I could think of as we trudged through the pruning/removals and cleanup was MDS in the back of my head, "welcome to the tree service baby", lol.... It proved to be a good motivational tool.



If I hear a chipper or chainsaw on 4th july, thanksgiving, christmas, memorial day or labor day I get in my truck and go huntin. Id of run your chit through the chipper,then you if ya looked me crooked, if you interrupted my bbq. Working on holidays is downright disrespectful. 
I bbq breakfast lunch and dinner today, washed each meal down with beer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mr. holden wood said:


> Working on holidays is downright disrespectful.



Just cause you dont have to or want to work dont be mad at those who want to work and provide for there family.


----------



## Pelorus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just cause you dont have to or want to work dont be mad at those who want to work and provide for there family.



Stat hollidays used to be meaningful back when an employer was signing my paycheque.


----------



## treeman75

I was kinda planning on doing a job at a funeral home over the weekend and then said f it it will get done this week.


----------



## Slvrmple72

The wife waved a rib under my nose.... I just bout hurled...
Too much of a good thing.....
Back at it hard tomorrow....
Stay safe fellas.....


----------



## Nailsbeats

mr. holden wood said:


> If I hear a chipper or chainsaw on 4th july, thanksgiving, christmas, memorial day or labor day I get in my truck and go huntin. Id of run your chit through the chipper,then you if ya looked me crooked, if you interrupted my bbq. Working on holidays is downright disrespectful.
> I bbq breakfast lunch and dinner today, washed each meal down with beer.



You wouldn't have done #### guy, you'd have to call your crane op to tell you what to do.


----------



## mattfr12

Nailsbeats said:


> You wouldn't have done #### guy, you'd have to call your crane op to tell you what to do.



LOL! Get um nails.

There are to many holidays anyways. If you take Columbus day, presidents day, and so on you really cut down on your profits. They have bosses day and secretary day, the only ones I acknowledge as holidays are the 4th, Xmas , thanks giving, and Easter. After that the rest are optional. Pretty soon everyday will be a holiday. Around here the kids get deer season off from school. But not labor day.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> LOL! Get um nails.
> 
> There are to many holidays anyways. If you take Columbus day, presidents day, and so on you really cut down on your profits. They have bosses day and secretary day, the only ones I acknowledge as holidays are the 4th, Xmas , thanks giving, and Easter. After that the rest are optional. Pretty soon everyday will be a holiday. Around here the kids get deer season off from school. But not labor day.



No doubt, Labor day is a BS one anyways, outdated. Same reason we have weekends. Take memorial day, everyone talks about getting together getting drunk and having fun, when most have never served a day in their life, but take full advantage of a holiday that is meant to honor the fallen. I have had people come up to me when working on Veterans day and tell me I am jacking up their BBQ. I ask them if they served, they always say no. That's when I tell them to get the phuck away from me or bad things will happen. If I wanna work on labor day, I will......and did. I don't get paid holidays, like some factory union monkey.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rain day today and maybe tomorrow. Gonna work on some loooong overdue paperwork.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Rain day today and maybe tomorrow. Gonna work on some loooong overdue paperwork.



Yep, same deal here. I always find myself hanging out here when I should be opening my quickbooks.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just cause you dont have to or want to work dont be mad at those who want to work and provide for there family.



I almost forgot you have a husband now. lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Breaking down and opening up quickbooks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I almost forgot you have a husband now. lol.



You must have mistaken me with your gay tendecies.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> You must have mistaken me with your gay tendecies.



Lol, what's a tendecie? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tendency, sorry i cant spell. Either way gay guy, you knew what i meant, didnt you.


----------



## treeclimber101

I actually forgot to share this yesterday , kinda ####ed up but anyway ! I was asked to go food shopping with my wife yest. So I said sure , well...... We were in the produce isle and the lights went out in the store , it was pitch black , so they came right back on in less then 10 seconds and my wife was staring right at me , cause she and I have a long standing contest of scaring the #### outta one another , well they went back off again and I creeped up to scare her accidentally brushed a woman in between us she shreaked like I was murdering her , apparently my wife spun around to see what was up and BAM on come the lights , she was maybe 1 inch away from me and her eyes were as big as dinner plates she yelled and almost fell over a peanut display kinda box , I mean she was so mad she wouldn't even speak to me until this morning ! Soooooooooo I guess I win ? I shudder to think of what payback for that is gonna be , but I am sure as hell guaranteed to be scared! And the woman I brushed stormed off but whatever , is it me or do people just forget how to have a good laugh stranger or not , in hindsight it was prolly not a cool thing to do buttttt , I lack good judgement at times .


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> No doubt, Labor day is a BS one anyways, outdated. Same reason we have weekends. Take memorial day, everyone talks about getting together getting drunk and having fun, when most have never served a day in their life, but take full advantage of a holiday that is meant to honor the fallen. I have had people come up to me when working on Veterans day and tell me I am jacking up their BBQ. I ask them if they served, they always say no. That's when I tell them to get the phuck away from me or bad things will happen. If I wanna work on labor day, I will......and did. I don't get paid holidays, like some factory union monkey.



Yeah I did not serve because not want hair cut but as far as anyone telling me i'm bothering them working. I would simply look them in the eye and say oh sorry but my give a damn busted lol


Having said that, Memorial day would be the only exception, if it was a veteran I would understand. My Dad was Korea vet, he tried so hard to get me to join. I was young and dumb but make no mistake if we are ever invaded or freedom is in jeopardy, I would do what I could.


----------



## Grace Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I actually forgot to share this yesterday , kinda ####ed up but anyway ! I was asked to go food shopping with my wife yest. So I said sure , well...... We were in the produce isle and the lights went out in the store , it was pitch black , so they came right back on in less then 10 seconds and my wife was staring right at me , cause she and I have a long standing contest of scaring the #### outta one another , well they went back off again and I creeped up to scare her accidentally brushed a woman in between us she shreaked like I was murdering her , apparently my wife spun around to see what was up and BAM on come the lights , she was maybe 1 inch away from me and her eyes were as big as dinner plates she yelled and almost fell over a peanut display kinda box , I mean she was so mad she wouldn't even speak to me until this morning ! Soooooooooo I guess I win ? I shudder to think of what payback for that is gonna be , but I am sure as hell guaranteed to be scared! And the woman I brushed stormed off but whatever , is it me or do people just forget how to have a good laugh stranger or not , in hindsight it was prolly not a cool thing to do buttttt , I lack good judgement at times .


People forget to laugh that's why you were put on this earth. When we first got married we lived in a two floor apartment. It was so drafty that the wind would blow through the windows and blow candles out. We were too poor to go anywhere so we spent a lot of time hiding and scaring each other. When my grandson was a baby we'd go grocery shopping at Walmart and I'd hide a fart machine in his carrier. My wife would push him around in the shopping cart and I'd run the fart machine remote. Some people would about pee themselves while others would get indignant. I pretty much gave up worrying about what people think.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

Well... Since were talking about good scares , whem my son was younger my wife got into this habbit of stopping places and running in leaving my son in his seat , so I was asked by my wife to stop up and grab my daughter from gymnastics , she must have forgotten she asked me and when I arrived her car was out front of the place running heat on and my son was asleep in tje back , so I creeped up and stole my own car , I saw her run out and wind sprint like Carl Lewis , well another guy saw what went down and he chased me with. His truck , so I did a loop around and pulled back up front laughing like a little school girl , the guy freaked on me , and I just laughed at him ! My wife by this time was too tired to be mad and just put up her hands and said that was a good one , ya got me , that april fools she stole my truck and put a hot wheels in the spot where I parked and covered my steering wheel with pine tar LOL.... And put cooking oil all over my windshield , it was never the same no matter how many times I cleaned it there were always smears ! She is a worthy opponent that's why the game has lasted 15 years, hopefully it goes on for another 50


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I actually forgot to share this yesterday , kinda ####ed up but anyway ! I was asked to go food shopping with my wife yest. So I said sure , well...... We were in the produce isle and the lights went out in the store , it was pitch black , so they came right back on in less then 10 seconds and my wife was staring right at me , cause she and I have a long standing contest of scaring the #### outta one another , well they went back off again and I creeped up to scare her accidentally brushed a woman in between us she shreaked like I was murdering her , apparently my wife spun around to see what was up and BAM on come the lights , she was maybe 1 inch away from me and her eyes were as big as dinner plates she yelled and almost fell over a peanut display kinda box , I mean she was so mad she wouldn't even speak to me until this morning ! Soooooooooo I guess I win ? I shudder to think of what payback for that is gonna be , but I am sure as hell guaranteed to be scared! And the woman I brushed stormed off but whatever , is it me or do people just forget how to have a good laugh stranger or not , in hindsight it was prolly not a cool thing to do buttttt , I lack good judgement at times .



Lol.. wait, so what happened, you took the bag off yer head when the lights were out?? Hahaha... :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. wait, so what happened, you took the bag off yer head when the lights were out?? Hahaha... :msp_scared:


Stalk much ????? You know what I read when you reply to me , wonl wonk wonk wa wa wa wonk wonl wonk ! I am not gonna let a turd that hasn't been flushed yet bother me so keep on trying Paul LOL !just saying


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Stalk much ????? You know what I read when you reply to me , wonl wonk wonk wa wa wa wonk wonl wonk ! I am not gonna let a turd that hasn't been flushed yet bother me so keep on trying Paul LOL !just saying



Maybe someone with a bigger plunger could flush him.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe someone with a bigger plunger could flush him.



Lol whatever your just begging for his acceptance , don't try and deny it either


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

where do you come up with this stuff fat back


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> where do you come up with this stuff fat back



Lol it's like clear as day even as clueless as I am I sees it


----------



## TreeAce

I pulled a bunch of trash outa the chip pile at one of the local dump spots today. Bottles, cans, and fast food bags. kicked a few chunks of wood out also. Its not from me or any of my guys but I cleaned it up anyway. That chit REALLY pisses me off. Its a good way to ruin a great dump spot for everyone. Although this dump is also a landscape place so they are turning the chips into mulch and I guess they need us as much we need them....maybe alittle more?? No matter. Trash in the chips is just crap. I hate it.


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> I pulled a bunch of trash outa the chip pile at one of the local dump spots today. Bottles, cans, and fast food bags. kicked a few chunks of wood out also. Its not from me or any of my guys but I cleaned it up anyway. That chit REALLY pisses me off. Its a good way to ruin a great dump spot for everyone. Although this dump is also a landscape place so they are turning the chips into mulch and I guess they need us as much we need them....maybe alittle more?? No matter. Trash in the chips is just crap. I hate it.


Well at least you didn't have a chip pile with actual crap in it , good for you too keep good dump relations . It's smart business


----------



## no tree to big

TreeAce said:


> I pulled a bunch of trash outa the chip pile at one of the local dump spots today. Bottles, cans, and fast food bags. kicked a few chunks of wood out also. Its not from me or any of my guys but I cleaned it up anyway. That chit REALLY pisses me off. Its a good way to ruin a great dump spot for everyone. Although this dump is also a landscape place so they are turning the chips into mulch and I guess they need us as much we need them....maybe alittle more?? No matter. Trash in the chips is just crap. I hate it.



reminds me of this time when I was at one of the places I dump they had a guy out there pulling garbage out of the piles he seen me asked you have and garbage in there I said no, as I never put anything other then tree debris in the back, I open the back up and buried in there is a coke bottle and a plastic bag. I felt like a total A hole :msp_sneaky:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> reminds me of this time when I was at one of the places I dump they had a guy out there pulling garbage out of the piles he seen me asked you have and garbage in there I said no, as I never put anything other then tree debris in the back, I open the back up and buried in there is a coke bottle and a plastic bag. I felt like a total A hole :msp_sneaky:



I don't understand why some people throw trash in the back even though they know its going to be made into mulch. People just don't think.


----------



## TreeAce

So I just find out that some dude from a big company with green n yellow paint told a customer of mine that they will cut there dead ash tree down n electric company will pay for it. My customer told him she already has a verbal agreement with someone (me!) and she said the dude said "so"! She said she getting uncomfortable with the guy n then he starts telling her about "cutting down a few shrubs" to get there bucket truck into the back yard. She asked about her sprinkler system n dude "nothing to worry about" then pulls the damage waiver out! Lol. She told him to leave. Atta girl. But here's the part that gets me....dude told her the tree was impossible to climb because it was to dead. Well that's BULL CHIT. Rotten sob


----------



## mattfr12

TreeAce said:


> So I just find out that some dude from a big company with green n yellow paint told a customer of mine that they will cut there dead ash tree down n electric company will pay for it. My customer told him she already has a verbal agreement with someone (me!) and she said the dude said "so"! She said she getting uncomfortable with the guy n then he starts telling her about "cutting down a few shrubs" to get there bucket truck into the back yard. She asked about her sprinkler system n dude "nothing to worry about" then pulls the damage waiver out! Lol. She told him to leave. Atta girl. But here's the part that gets me....dude told her the tree was impossible to climb because it was to dead. Well that's BULL CHIT. Rotten sob



They have to work within the skill set of there employees. I've ran into the same the trees to dead to climb. All the ones they have said that here to usually are freshly dead not driftwood yet.

Not to many highly skilled climbers stick around for 18$ an hour.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Fell a 100ft + dead digger pine today with 40" trunk, to the right of those red stakes was my drop zone, it was like 5ft. lol..there was leach lines to the left and right of the stakes..lol...perfect fell, dont ask me to do that again.

The 660 has a 42" bar, full skip chain


----------



## Slvrmple72

TreeAce said:


> I pulled a bunch of trash outa the chip pile at one of the local dump spots today. Bottles, cans, and fast food bags. kicked a few chunks of wood out also. Its not from me or any of my guys but I cleaned it up anyway. That chit REALLY pisses me off. Its a good way to ruin a great dump spot for everyone. Although this dump is also a landscape place so they are turning the chips into mulch and I guess they need us as much we need them....maybe alittle more?? No matter. Trash in the chips is just crap. I hate it.



Doug, You are my new hero. I have been ranting at the guys at work forever about the whole trash in the chips thing. None of them are homeowners save me and the other climber foreman who just got married and just bought a house. Almost as irritating as going into the pristine wilderness just to see a cig butt or bottle. I just dont get it....:bang:


----------



## tree md

:msp_thumbup: Nice job


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Well at least you didn't have a chip pile with actual crap in it , good for you too keep good dump relations . It's smart business



You saying you haven't hid behind the tree work head sign and took care of business? I got way out on a terrible limb to walk and came zipping right down the other day. I know some of you older fuggers carry a spare pair of panties. but times are tough I'd get shot if something like that happened. The chippers and the stumpers got me Eating roman noodles.

Any of you guys wanna see the 1990xp run we are demoing one for the next week or so but I doubt I'll buy. The 280xp is more appealing same infeed and HP capabilities. But for some reason the 1990 drinks way to much fuel. Under heavy loads around 8 gallon per hour. But man will it eat, impressed me more than the 790 woodsman.


----------



## hunthawkdog

*How do i live with out it*

I rented the crane today. We put this monster elm on the ground in 3hrs . The worst part about the crane is going to work the next day without itView attachment 251509


----------



## mattfr12

hunthawkdog said:


> I rented the crane today. We put this monster elm on the ground in 3hrs . The worst part about the crane is going to work the next day without itView attachment 251509



Good stuff, they do make removals require a lot less effort. I couldn't go back to doing it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Well my patience finally paid off today. I've been wanting a Stihl 880 for some years now, called a dealer to buy one about 3 years ago but got talked out of it, they said I wouldn't like it because it cut's too slow. Soon after that the price went up $300 and I knew I would never pay $1650+tax for a new one. 

Yesterday I found just what I was looking for on Craigslist, a mint condition 880 used for a couple tree jobs. I payed $870 for it with a 36" bar and .404/.063 gauge chain. 

Took some test cuts with it tonight and was very impressed with it's comfortable handling (for it's size) and smooth power. I've got ported 660's and a ported 394xp, but the massive power head and chain on this just screams "slam me into that root flare, light a cigar and let me chew".

I'll get some pics when it's light out.


----------



## Nailsbeats

hunthawkdog said:


> I rented the crane today. We put this monster elm on the ground in 3hrs . The worst part about the crane is going to work the next day without itView attachment 251509



Nice pic doubleHd.


----------



## deevo

Knocked out 2 different jobs yesterday, 70' spruce removal, 5 stumps, some pruning at same location, $900 by 11, off to a 2 poplar removal after lunch, 2 60' footers in a back yard, easy notch and drops, easy $1000, neighbour wanted the wood/chips, home by 4. Sorry Ricky no videos :msp_tongue:for you buddy! Today 3 more poplars at one location, and an oak 15 mins away. In a tight back yard. Hopefully the rain holds off, got a soaker yesterday!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeAce said:


> I pulled a bunch of trash outa the chip pile at one of the local dump spots today. Bottles, cans, and fast food bags. kicked a few chunks of wood out also. Its not from me or any of my guys but I cleaned it up anyway. That chit REALLY pisses me off. Its a good way to ruin a great dump spot for everyone. Although this dump is also a landscape place so they are turning the chips into mulch and I guess they need us as much we need them....maybe alittle more?? No matter. Trash in the chips is just crap. I hate it.



Good on ya! I hate that crap, my buddy runs a land clearing outfit,has a couple tub grinders, I, along with many others dump at his place all the time. Every single time I go in there, some ********** dumps garbage. We have talked about it and know who it is, but he just has not caught him red handed yet, asked me and another Arborist to keep a eye when we are there. They come after hours, as he has no way to gate it off, with out spending a bunch of coin anyways. Some of the garbage is not from the chip box either, you can tell they cleaned the cab. Fast food bags, cig boxes, pop bottles etc. This bunch of rag tag misfits that do it, look the part too. I cant wait till he catches them, this guy has a reputation and can be pretty mean. Same group of guys where dumping at my place when I got called back into the Corps. My F-I-L needed wood for the stove (burns like a maniac!), so he asked them (which completely pissed me off, of all the people around, he asked the worst of the worst) He is allergic to any conifer trees and yellow dye, will break out in hives. So what do they dump, besides a bunch of trash. Pine, Cedar and spruce. This out fit is a jack of all trades, so he got some retaining wall stones, metal tree stakes, plastic landscape edging, garbage bags full of leaves and dimensional treated lumber. Took awhile, but I got'er all cleaned up. Freaking pathetic jerks.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finished up a hi-end prune. Had to remove a bunch of branches off/away from a 3 season room. When I cleared it, I took a look at the roof. Shingles took a serious beating, rubbed right thru, down to the felt paper. Cant believe it has not leaked. Pruned 14 trees that were long over due. I freaking HATE dead wooding ash and locust. Gazillion little twigs, hard as cement, too little for the 200, but wear your selfout with a hand saw  Lots of camping in one spot and bustin' out the Jameson's

Ha! Got that spammer while she was still logged in!

Just got rained out, oh well, need to do bids, have 9 on the list and the mailbox is full with more!


----------



## tree MDS

Raining here too, kinda looks like it's clearing up now though. Dropped off two of my trucks to have the IID's (ignition interlock devices) removed this morning. The state finally let me go free yesterday, so I guess that's officially the end of that horrible chapter in my life. Let this be a lesson kiddies, don't drink and drive!!!  

I actually get to run a couple headache free estimates later, for the first time in God knows how long. Leave it to a treeman to make life so needlessly hard on himself, though dizzy.. Whatever, it's done now, time to move on.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Raining here too, kinda looks like it's clearing up now though. Dropped off two of my trucks to have the IID's (ignition interlock devices) removed this morning. The state finally let me go free yesterday, so I guess that's officially the end of that horrible chapter in my life. Let this be a lesson kiddies, don't drink and drive!!!
> 
> I actually get to run a couple headache free estimates later, for the first time in God knows how long. Leave it to a treeman to make life so needlessly hard on himself, though dizzy.. Whatever, it's done now, time to move on.



Congrats Paul I am happy for you. The only time anyone should have to blow in something to get a car started is when the girlfriend needs a ride to the mall.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Congrats Paul I am happy for you. The only time anyone should have to blow in something to get a car started is when the girlfriend needs a ride to the mall.



Lol. Yeah, thanks man. That thing was pretty lame... I gotta admit though, they do work pretty damn good. It's no joke, that dwi crap. I got a cousin that's supposed to be a pretty smart guy. He's doing a year in jail for (multiple) driving under suspention for dwi's. He's got a daughter that's like five years old too. Even when he gets out, he'll still be practically useless to her. Sad. Me, I just knew I couldn't drive, or I'd lose eventually, and never get it back. Nice to have made it through, and not have to look over my shoulder for you ####ers anymore!! Hahaha.


----------



## Tree Pig

Im an thinking about going with a new helmet camera set up. Let me know what you guys think. It may be just a bit bulky but I think it will improve face and eye protection.

New Helmet Camera


----------



## hunthawkdog

tree MDS said:


> Raining here too, kinda looks like it's clearing up now though. Dropped off two of my trucks to have the IID's (ignition interlock devices) removed this morning. The state finally let me go free yesterday, so I guess that's officially the end of that horrible chapter in my life. Let this be a lesson kiddies, don't drink and drive!!!
> 
> I actually get to run a couple headache free estimates later, for the first time in God knows how long. Leave it to a treeman to make life so needlessly hard on himself, though dizzy.. Whatever, it's done now, time to move on.



Congratulations !!!! 
I had one for 2yrs best thing ever happened to me I quit drinking becuse of it and you know what I ain't been to jail in 10 yrs


----------



## dbl612

*compact camera*



Tree Pig said:


> Im an thinking about going with a new helmet camera set up. Let me know what you guys think. It may be just a bit bulky but I think it will improve face and eye protectio
> New Helmet Camera



looks like the shutter is orally activated!


----------



## Blakesmaster

hunthawkdog said:


> Congratulations !!!!
> I had one for 2yrs best thing ever happened to me I quit drinking becuse of it and you know what I ain't been to jail in 10 yrs



Me too. Four years I spent getting this #### together with no license/intoxicock setup. I still drink, but I got a wife to cart me around if I had a few. Done with all that ####.


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Raining here too, kinda looks like it's clearing up now though. Dropped off two of my trucks to have the IID's (ignition interlock devices) removed this morning. The state finally let me go free yesterday, so I guess that's officially the end of that horrible chapter in my life. Let this be a lesson kiddies, don't drink and drive!!!
> 
> I actually get to run a couple headache free estimates later, for the first time in God knows how long. Leave it to a treeman to make life so needlessly hard on himself, though dizzy.. Whatever, it's done now, time to move on.



That had to make estimates awkward, had to make sure you don't park directly in view of the house when you need to leave huh :msp_w00t:.
Glad I got mine out of the way before they got carried away with all of that crap.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the go ahead on a $4000 job. Bid it low trying to get in the door with this high end management company. I have been doing work for the owner that has a weekend get away cabin next to me for years for almost nothing hoping i would get in the door with his management company. Looks like it finally worked. 

Looked at 2 other nice jobs today, good chance of getting them too. Could be a good couple weeks.


----------



## treeclimber101

I was an hour short of smoking a real nice job today 7, 35ft white pine 35 yards of chips and 5 yards of wood had the stumps done by 230 pm and bam a killer thunderstorm rolled through basically killed all momentum made the yard a lagoon and killed our spirit pretty much , would of been the best day this summer ! Soooo tomorrow we'll go back and finish :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

Congrats Paul. I got much respect for your honesty and candor. 

I happened upon a guy who had been hit by a hit and run driver on his motorcycle last week. He had lost his leg. I had to tear off my shirt and tie his leg off to keep him from bleeding out.

1998 was my last one. I don't drink and drive anymore. I will either have someone drive me or take a taxi if I want to step out. Much cheaper that way in the long run.


----------



## tree md

Oh yeah, I had to deadwood 3 large Oaks today for a repeat customer in a gated community. Then I had to bid 3 more jobs. Got to do 5 or 6 small removals tomorrow, Start another large job and go bid another large job. Work is stacking up on me right now.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Congrats Paul. I got much respect for your honesty and candor.
> 
> I happened upon a guy who had been hit by a hit and run driver on his motorcycle last week. He had lost his leg. I had to tear off my shirt and tie his leg off to keep him from bleeding out.
> 
> 1998 was my last one. I don't drink and drive anymore. I will either have someone drive me or take a taxi if I want to step out. Much cheaper that way in the long run.



That's the second person I heard of in the last month that happened too , I went out Friday with a guy that has a friend that got nailed by some drunk ####### and lost his leg riding , I am sorry I have no respect for dbags driving drunk , as a matter of fact my sister did 5 years for a accident where she was hammered and hit a car head on killed him paralyzed the passenger and he was drunk too but he died so my sister did time ! So drunk driving is prolly one of the scum mist things out there sorry if you got money to drink then call a cab or get a ride !


----------



## Slvrmple72

Nailsbeats said:


> Well my patience finally paid off today. I've been wanting a Stihl 880 for some years now, called a dealer to buy one about 3 years ago but got talked out of it, they said I wouldn't like it because it cut's too slow. Soon after that the price went up $300 and I knew I would never pay $1650+tax for a new one.
> 
> Yesterday I found just what I was looking for on Craigslist, a mint condition 880 used for a couple tree jobs. I payed $870 for it with a 36" bar and .404/.063 gauge chain.
> 
> Took some test cuts with it tonight and was very impressed with it's comfortable handling (for it's size) and smooth power. I've got ported 660's and a ported 394xp, but the massive power head and chain on this just screams "slam me into that root flare, light a cigar and let me chew".
> 
> I'll get some pics when it's light out.



CHeck that intake port sleeve and make sure the banjo clip is not overtightened! It rips the sleeve and sucks dirt into the works. Once I put a new piston and cylinder in my " Mad Mary" she lived up to her name! Hang on tight! The saw is a beast.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Slvrmple72 said:


> CHeck that intake port sleeve and make sure the banjo clip is not overtightened! It rips the sleeve and sucks dirt into the works. Once I put a new piston and cylinder in my " Mad Mary" she lived up to her name! Hang on tight! The saw is a beast.



Will do Silver, thanks for the tip. Haven't even got past the air filter yet, no time.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Here's some pics of the fat 880 I picked up. Next to it is a 460R that hasn't seen gas yet.


----------



## hunthawkdog

tree md said:


> Oh yeah, I had to deadwood 3 large Oaks today for a repeat customer in a gated community. Then I had to bid 3 more jobs. Got to do 5 or 6 small removals tomorrow, Start another large job and go bid another large job. Work is stacking up on me right now.



The only gated community We got round here you gota drink and drive to get into it!(county jail)


----------



## hunthawkdog

S[SUB][/SUB]


Nailsbeats said:


> Here's some pics of the fat 880 I picked up. Next to it is a 460R that hasn't seen gas yet.



Is it slow like they say??


----------



## mr. holden wood

hunthawkdog said:


> S[SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Is it slow like they say??



Slow like a freight train. Get that 46 a full wrap you'll be glad you did.


----------



## mr. holden wood

These posts crack me up when I think about the ISA and their code of ethics. Half of us got DWI's or some other charge on our records. I didn't even bother with a response, along with most other arbs. If good judgement was a focal point in my life I wouldn't climb half dead trees in the rain, for marginal pay. Anyway stay thristy my friends.


----------



## mattfr12

Nailsbeats said:


> Here's some pics of the fat 880 I picked up. Next to it is a 460R that hasn't seen gas yet.



I like the Rem Oil In the background. I swear by that stuff, been leaving it in my barrels for storage for years with no issues yet. Nice saw tho nails i have the same bar on mine at the moment, and i keep loosing the white sprocket nose i had to switch to a black one that the dealer gave me and its held up fine so far. Time will tell but the white ones always opened up once i got them super hot and threw the sprocket out. cutting super large pieces of wood when it happened but still super annoying because i don't carry an extra bar for it usually. save yourself the money ahead of time and just buy a spool of 404 chain.


----------



## mattfr12

880 is a power saw, not really intended to be fast. Pulling a lot of chain is more in its job description. Ive been using one since the beginning and can't say i like or hate it. Its a must have for when i need more than 36" of bar, i would much rather run a 660 all day. After a while that thing gets to my back and makes me feel like an old man. Ive ran it out of the bucket and in a tree a few times and just won't do it anymore. Ill widdle away at a piece with a smaller saw for a lot longer than pull up a bigger one to make a faster slice anymore. 460 is about the biggest i like hanging off my belt and even then i need suspenders or I'm showing some plumber crack.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Nailsbeats said:


> Here's some pics of the fat 880 I picked up. Next to it is a 460R that hasn't seen gas yet.



Thats a awfull clean work bench there. Looks like it never sees the "work" part.

That saw looks better then mine, and i just got mine last year.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nails, I like ur d linker set up, where did ya get that? Nice saws, thats twice now someone has come across the big daddy for cheap, I still have hope. Dont think I would use it much, just stand out in front of my house and "gun it" at cars.

Glad u guys have corrected your ways with the DWI thing, have lost many too it, here is the one that still makes me sick to my stomach

My Sgt Maj at my unit in South Cakalakaie had us in formation before a holiday weekend. Pulled one of each rank out and made us line up in front of everyone, from private to him, all ranks. I was a Cpl, he made me and a SSgt go back to our platoons and leave the gap in the chain. Then explained why we needed everyone back in one piece, "everyone of you is essential o the mission" He let us go on our 96. He and his wife jumped on there Harley's and rode up to Charleston for the weekend. They where downtown getting ready to pull into that old navy ship museum at the peer. They where both hit by a dd and killed, that same day. He was a phuckin awesome Sgt Maj and gone in the blink of an eye. I have never got behind the wheel as that was burned deeply into my brain. The Col. had us in formation that next Monday, said "The chain has lost its hook" Crushed us all.

On a lighter note!
I GOT THE JOB! Heading back to cali, will be seated into my district manager position no later than Nov1st. I plan on working up to the first of Oct. So the Trucks and Equip are now for sale, only the big stuff. Keeping all the smalls, saws, gear and such. Keeping both F250s and the 150, oldest kid already took 150 to school in Minn, giving older 250 to the middle one, and I will keep the newer one. that leaves the skid loader, both dumps (f-350 and L 700), bucket and chipper, dump trailer, skid loader trailer. If anybody is interested, PM me, local guys are chompin at the bit, but I will not sell to a hack, the crap can sit and rust away before that will happen! There is a new kid on the block, seems to have it together, does the good work, my hired gun climber works for him aswell, is going to get us together, so I can shek him out. Wouldn't mind passin the torch to youngin who has his head on straight. No lookyloos or low ballers please, I dont need to sell anything, was smarter this time around and have myself set up pretty damn well.


----------



## treeclimber101

Jesus , I may be deaf , I was filling the trailer tire this morning and the mutha $$$$$$ blew right off the rim , I mean it split and exploded , the best part is its only about a month old , I had a bad stem I think ! I was not ready for that , think I sharted a bit ! The day did get better after that though hammered out work like we had done it a few times even got a compliment for it .


----------



## Nailsbeats

sgreanbeans said:


> Nails, I like ur d linker set up, where did ya get that? Nice saws, thats twice now someone has come across the big daddy for cheap, I still have hope. Dont think I would use it much, just stand out in front of my house and "gun it" at cars.



Beans, that's a reloading press and a case trimmer not a d-linker, RCBS Rockchucker kit to be exact.


----------



## mattfr12

Nailsbeats said:


> Beans, that's a reloading press and a case trimmer not a d-linker, RCBS Rockchucker kit to be exact.



nice i use the rock chucker supreme its the only press i could find that would do the 338 and 50. i couldn't live without the rcbs charge master. made reloading so much easier, even that little case prep center is sweet.


----------



## treeman82

mattfr12 said:


> 880 is a power saw, not really intended to be fast. Pulling a lot of chain is more in its job description. Ive been using one since the beginning and can't say i like or hate it. Its a must have for when i need more than 36" of bar, i would much rather run a 660 all day. After a while that thing gets to my back and makes me feel like an old man. Ive ran it out of the bucket and in a tree a few times and just won't do it anymore. Ill widdle away at a piece with a smaller saw for a lot longer than pull up a bigger one to make a faster slice anymore. 460 is about the biggest i like hanging off my belt and even then i need suspenders or I'm showing some plumber crack.



One of my "friends" asked to borrow mine this past winter. At the end of the day he brought it back saying that the saw is no good, cuts too slow and is too heavy. Last time he ever gets his stinking hands on it. I've done the 66 in the tree, the 88 is just too damn big for that type of work... however it sure makes the 66 seem small afterwards.

Today at lunch I interviewed this 20 year old kid for a groundworker position... nice enough, we had a similar educational background, so I felt that barring any major problems it should be ok. Well sure enough he's on probation after doing time for selling drugs, yup... felony conviction. Can't get a license because too many tickets... so what good is he? If I had another guy I'd give him a shot, but just the two of us... he'd be almost useless.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman82 said:


> One of my "friends" asked to borrow mine this past winter. At the end of the day he brought it back saying that the saw is no good, cuts too slow and is too heavy. Last time he ever gets his stinking hands on it. I've done the 66 in the tree, the 88 is just too damn big for that type of work... however it sure makes the 66 seem small afterwards.
> 
> Today at lunch I interviewed this 20 year old kid for a groundworker position... nice enough, we had a similar educational background, so I felt that barring any major problems it should be ok. Well sure enough he's on probation after doing time for selling drugs, yup... felony conviction. Can't get a license because too many tickets... so what good is he? If I had another guy I'd give him a shot, but just the two of us... he'd be almost useless.



Ya putting a small bar on it is a real waste of time. 880 needs a 36" or larger to shine. 660 might even be faster with a 36, I think I have a 52" on mine at the moment. Gonna need every bit of it for tomorrow's tree.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Yeah, I want to get a Cannon bar around 4' for it, whatever they make in that range. 90cc saws do pull fine right up to about 42", but I'm hoping to see the difference in the durability of the .404 chain to take that powder/rot/dirt combination that is always hiding in the stump hollows.

I'm gonna sink it into a 4' Basswood tommorow for it's maiden voyage. Time to see what the 880's all about!


----------



## mattfr12

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah, I want to get a Cannon bar around 4' for it, whatever they make in that range. 90cc saws do pull fine right up to about 42", but I'm hoping to see the difference in the durability of the .404 chain to take that powder/rot/dirt combination that is always hiding in the stump hollows.
> 
> I'm gonna sink it into a 4' Basswood tommorow for it's maiden voyage. Time to see what the 880's all about!



They do good in rot dirt, but man every time I use that thing it seems like it has a magnetic bar that just pulls nails and other bull #### to it. Chains start to hurt at 60$ a pop not to mention a bent bar. Never bent one but now I probably jinxed myself.

The cost of chain is why I say just break and get a spool of 404. Running a min sized saw with a dull chain sucks. Trying to pull a 60" bar with a somewhat dull chain is terrible like royal rumble ####. If I have a big tree to do I throw a new chain on, on logs that size if your chain isnt perfectly/ equally sharp it starts to cut crooked and really tick you off. looks like someone tried to cut a half Moon out of them.

I can get 100 feet of 404 for 340$ stihl semi chisel if you want some I'll pm you the guys number.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus , I may be deaf , I was filling the trailer tire this morning and the mutha $$$$$$ blew right off the rim , I mean it split and exploded , the best part is its only about a month old , I had a bad stem I think ! I was not ready for that , think I sharted a bit ! The day did get better after that though hammered out work like we had done it a few times even got a compliment for it .



I was almost gonna leave this alone (cuz I can't ####ing stand ya), but can you please elaborate as to how a bad valve stem would cause a tire to blow apart while filling it? Seriously.

Sometimes I think this place is losing its edge. Just saying.


----------



## millbilly

*nice job on a 90* day*

water fall and pond 011 - YouTube

Can't wait for the cool weather


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I was almost gonna leave this alone (cuz I can't ####ing stand ya), but can you please elaborate as to how a bad valve stem would cause a tire to blow apart while filling it? Seriously.
> 
> Sometimes I think this place is losing its edge. Just saying.


I responded with a hateful message and deleted it , cause I can't be bothered anymore , I am not gonna be banned for acting like a #### to you anymore , let's just imagine the other doesn't exist , that way you don't have to leave and I dont get annoyed !


----------



## Pelorus

Wrote ISA CA exam today in St. Catherines (Ontario). The test is big time dumbed down from what it was back in the late '90's.
Afterwards, dropped into Vermeer dealer to pick up some cabling supplies. Suprised how much their prices are jacked up from the prices listed in the (USA) Sherrill catalog, even though the Can dollar is trading above the US one.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Pelorus said:


> Wrote ISA CA exam today in St. Catherines (Ontario). The test is big time dumbed down from what it was back in the late '90's.
> Afterwards, dropped into Vermeer dealer to pick up some cabling supplies. Suprised how much their prices are jacked up from the prices listed in the (USA) Sherrill catalog, even though the Can dollar is trading above the US one.



The local Vermeer here is as good as they can be to me. If they don't have something in stock, they'll order a bit of extra stuff when I need something, just so the order is big enough for free shipping, I've never paid more than the catalog price, and occasionally I've gotten a bit of a discount off the catalog price. Love my local Vermeer for anything from Sherrill.


----------



## Pelorus

ddhlakebound said:


> The local Vermeer here is as good as they can be to me. If they don't have something in stock, they'll order a bit of extra stuff when I need something, just so the order is big enough for free shipping, I've never paid more than the catalog price, and occasionally I've gotten a bit of a discount off the catalog price. Love my local Vermeer for anything from Sherrill.



Free shipping??? Not in Canada, bud! 
Ah well, looking forward to TCI Expo. A lot.
Anyway, over on Trinity Ave, in Mississauga, Commercial Solutions / Universal Supplies / Canadian Forestry Equipment at least had prices marked on the stuff on the shelves, and I'm sorry I didn't go there first!


----------



## squad143

Pelorus said:


> Wrote ISA CA exam today in St. Catherines (Ontario). The test is big time dumbed down from what it was back in the late '90's.
> Afterwards, dropped into Vermeer dealer to pick up some cabling supplies. Suprised how much their prices are jacked up from the prices listed in the (USA) Sherrill catalog, even though the Can dollar is trading above the US one.



Sent ya a PM.

Hope to get down to the TCIA Expo this year myself.


----------



## squad143

Went to pick up a new garage door (bent mine last week):msp_blushing: I ordered it last week, but it wasn't ready, so I spent the day cleaning the saws and working on the mini skid steer.
Even had time to install the new gaffs that have been sitting on my bench for the past six months.


----------



## Pelorus

squad143 said:


> Sent ya a PM.
> Hope to get down to the TCIA Expo this year myself.



PM received and appreciated.
Hoping to meet some of the characters / animals on this forum at Expo!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Here's the Basswood I did today, among other things. This was the 880's first flush cut and it did just fine chugging through just like it is supposed to.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had a wonderful day today. not. Had one of my guys go down with heat stroke. The same guy before he started feeling sick, filled the gas tank with oil and the oil tank with gas. ( figured that out tonight when i tried to get the saw running.) Then while chipping brush in this field, caught the chipper tire just perfect on a stump stub sticking up and blew a tire. So i called 6 places and finally found one for $200. And to top it all off the job took me twice as long as i expected. 

And like my day wasnt crappy enough i get home to answer some emails. I put a listing on craigs list for free wood from this job i am doing next week. Its mulberry. I had about 25 emails wanting the wood. I said i would deliver for free up to 5 miles away. Most of the people where 10 -15 miles away, so i told them they are to far. If i am gonna go that far, i may as well just go to my normal spot. I find a guy 1 mile away from the job that wants the wood. I emailed this one lady and told her she was to far away. She email me back and said its only 4 more miles and it would only take 10 mins. I told her if she wanted to pay $90 a hour for me to take the wood to her. (2-3 loads) i would be happy to give it to her. She said i am crazy and she worked in this industry for a short time and those prices are rediculas. I should have just stopped there, but i didnt. I told her that she didnt know what she was talking about and said i bet she couldnt hack the business. I asked her why the #### would i drive 9 miles instead of 1 miles while 3 guys stood around. 

Well she said i have back communications skills and i must not have been in business long or wont be. She told me she is gonna tell all her friends not to have me do there trees. I told her i dont care, and i dont like dealing with assinin people like herself. 

i just dont get what is wrong with people. I told her she was too far, and explained and she just needed to keep pushing my buttons. WTF is this world coming too.


----------



## mattfr12

1590's arrival, had to wait for a while wanted a green one bad. Only waiting on one more then should be balling for the next 6 years. Gonna get a smaller 12 inch drum. To pull behind the little chip trucks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So today, we opened a Ventura branch. So now we are fully encompassing So-Cal!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a wonderful day today. not. Had one of my guys go down with heat stroke. The same guy before he started feeling sick, filled the gas tank with oil and the oil tank with gas. ( figured that out tonight when i tried to get the saw running.) Then while chipping brush in this field, caught the chipper tire just perfect on a stump stub sticking up and blew a tire. So i called 6 places and finally found one for $200. And to top it all off the job took me twice as long as i expected.
> 
> And like my day wasnt crappy enough i get home to answer some emails. I put a listing on craigs list for free wood from this job i am doing next week. Its mulberry. I had about 25 emails wanting the wood. I said i would deliver for free up to 5 miles away. Most of the people where 10 -15 miles away, so i told them they are to far. If i am gonna go that far, i may as well just go to my normal spot. I find a guy 1 mile away from the job that wants the wood. I emailed this one lady and told her she was to far away. She email me back and said its only 4 more miles and it would only take 10 mins. I told her if she wanted to pay $90 a hour for me to take the wood to her. (2-3 loads) i would be happy to give it to her. She said i am crazy and she worked in this industry for a short time and those prices are rediculas. I should have just stopped there, but i didnt. I told her that she didnt know what she was talking about and said i bet she couldnt hack the business. I asked her why the #### would i drive 9 miles instead of 1 miles while 3 guys stood around.
> 
> Well she said i have back communications skills and i must not have been in business long or wont be. She told me she is gonna tell all her friends not to have me do there trees. I told her i dont care, and i dont like dealing with assinin people like herself.
> 
> i just dont get what is wrong with people. I told her she was too far, and explained and she just needed to keep pushing my buttons. WTF is this world coming too.



Ya I go to jobs I think are gonna be gravey and end up killing myself trying to get done on time. Then sometimes we smoke threw the hard ones. 

Never thought of the Craigslist thing I'm gonna have to try that. But your right it is to far. I usually just bring them back to the shop. We rent a tub grinder 2-3 times a year and take the chips to the paper mill. That's why I haul around 15 thousand pound chippers mainly because of wood storage and getting rid of it. What the 20" chippers won't get the tub grinder cleans up a few times a year. We try and chip everything, can't make a good connection with a lumber buyer. Tub grinder isn't to bad to rent for a day and it will get a lot done.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> So today, we opened a Ventura branch. So now we are fully encompassing So-Cal!
> Jeff



Like a freakin Walmart. Gonna be one on every block.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Guess we will run an ad for climber's and then the fun start's. ARGG!
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

Some updated picks of one of our mascots.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Ya I go to jobs I think are gonna be gravey and end up killing myself trying to get done on time. Then sometimes we smoke threw the hard ones.
> 
> Never thought of the Craigslist thing I'm gonna have to try that. But your right it is to far. I usually just bring them back to the shop. We rent a tub grinder 2-3 times a year and take the chips to the paper mill. That's why I haul around 15 thousand pound chippers mainly because of wood storage and getting rid of it. What the 20" chippers won't get the tub grinder cleans up a few times a year. We try and chip everything, can't make a good connection with a lumber buyer. Tub grinder isn't to bad to rent for a day and it will get a lot done.



I only run the ads on craigslist when i get a job thats gonna be multiple loads of chips or logs and i dont have a place close enough to dump already. This job, i would bring the logs home, because i am only 17 miles away, but i would spend 1.5hrs a trip. Not worth it for crappy wood.


----------



## stihl023/5

Delivered and stacked 5 cord free to a elderly lady from my mothers church.


----------



## teamtree

Took down a big Silver Maple....pretty straight forward....service wire under canopy....lots of landscaping......tree was cut back about 20 years ago to what seemed like a 30' pole....it had about 12 straight limbs growing straight up.....I had 2 10x10 areas to drop limbs so most of it was roped. One groundman to boot. Had the thing about knocked out in 2 hours .... just needed to move the bucket and make a few quick cuts and done.......not so fast......back the bucket up about 25' and damn near turned it over....hit a sink hole. stuck!!!! Closest tow truck is not available....track mats back at shop 45 miles away.....head to shop.....cops try to get me for speeding but I was lucky and hid in customers long driveway.....lol....in a chip truck to boot.....get the mats and head back.....use outriggers and blocks to jack up truck....stick in track mats...drive right out....only 3 hours lost.....finished maple and then knocked out a small Hackberry....I feel like i took a beating....all in a days work. I am trying to slow down and try not to make dumb mistakes like backing in a sink hole.....I should have walked the area first...would have taken 5 minutes.

New ground guy is working out good. Show lots of potential and he likes the work.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> 1590's arrival, had to wait for a while wanted a green one bad. Only waiting on one more then should be balling for the next 6 years. Gonna get a smaller 12 inch drum. To pull behind the little chip trucks.



Nice chipper Matt, I like how they use the plexi glass for the back lights to cover them. Hope it serves you well. They should just hand youa dealership really! Since you own a small fleet of all their stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh God, where the hell is that vomit icon when I need it!! Lol.

And that coon looks inbred..


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Nice chipper Matt, I like how they use the plexi glass for the back lights to cover them. Hope it serves you well. They should just hand youa dealership really! Since you own a small fleet of all their stuff.



Nice chipper man congrats ! But I doubt someone with the kind of equipment you have even gets excited about spending another 50 k on something LOL


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice chipper man congrats ! But I doubt someone with the kind of equipment you have even gets excited about spending another 50 k on something LOL



Not really, i dont run home to see it when one gets dropped off. Its exciteing for like a day. More of a tool now when we first started it was really neat to get a big chipper or something but the luster wears off after you go through a few of them. Just another tool to do the job. The only thing i talk about is how fast and what will it eat from them. the new 1590's are rated at 18" and the 1890 at 19", so we figured it was a no brainer since the infeeds are identical and you can put the high hp in the 1590 now, that one has 180hp. once the depriciation is done on them we trade them out with a high value trade in. so normally 6 years and we try and get the 5 year extended warranties so we dont have to worry about a motor blowing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I get to help my daughter build a model of an oxygen atom! Yeah!
Jeff


----------



## millbilly

jefflovstrom said:


> I get to help my daughter build a model of an oxygen atom! Yeah!
> Jeff



Im not sure what one looks like but I think they are very very small


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at an interesting one today. Big twin red oak, down on a lake, over everything, no access for anything except maybe a mini (if it wouldn't flip on the hill). I'm not even sure if I can get the big chip truck down the "road", to the job. I told him 10k, and that he'd have to get the little pump house thingy removed first, so that we have somewhere to at least lower stuff down. He asked how much if cash, and I told him 10k again. Lol, he told me someone said it was a 20k tree. The guy was still talking to me anyway. We'll see. For some reason I actually want this ####er.. maybe it just reminds me of the old days, and my love of torturing worthless ground help. It's probably just talk anyway (and an hour and a half of it, with a severe hangover, at that), but I'm not so sure. For some reason I think the guy may actually be serious. Tree would be a record $ wise, that's for sure!


----------



## jefflovstrom

millbilly said:


> Im not sure what one looks like but I think they are very very small



LOL!, Good one.
It is 8 protons and 8 neutrons that make the nucleus and 2 electrons circling the inner circle and 6 electrons circling the outer.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I get to help my daughter build a model of an oxygen atom! Yeah!
> Jeff



I bet rickytree know how to do it. After all he knows everything. Including where to pick up the hottest guys.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I bet rickytree know how to do it. After all he knows everything. Including where to pick up the hottest guys.



So you guys have talked about this, then??


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I bet rickytree know how to do it. After all he knows everything. Including where to pick up the hottest guys.



Your becoming obsessed , you've commented on him on 3 different threads ! Take a break LOL no one likes a stalker LOL :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> So you guys have talked about this, then??



It was one of those conversations where the other person over shared. I didnt really want to know but he blindsided me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Your becoming obsessed , you've commented on him on 3 different threads ! Take a break LOL no one likes a stalker LOL :msp_rolleyes:



Sorry all. He just really got under my skin kinda like a chigger.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Your becoming obsessed , you've commented on him on 3 different threads ! Take a break LOL no one likes a stalker LOL :msp_rolleyes:



Right. Stalkers are almost as bad as fat freaks that look like they wear mascara in the evenings, and just have that "queer eye", look, in general. just saying. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Right. Stalkers are almost as bad as fat freaks that look like they wear mascara in the evenings, and just have that "queer eye", look, in general. just saying. lol.



That's 2xs , the 3 rd will be an embarrassment for you I guarantee I will say enough to know I took it too far you'll quit again and I will get banned prolly but I am telling ya now I am close , just don't with me ! I am done with you man for real , drop it! And I am gonna tell everyone now it's gonna be bad real bad !!! I have got plenty left to say but I am politely staying outta it with you


----------



## deevo

Booked a couple of nice jobs today, raining really good here, now back inside finishing moving furniture after our reno's at home. Love putting ikea furniture together........not! Got the flat screen mounted on the wall and new HD pvr box hooked up in the new bedroom!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That's 2xs , the 3 rd will be an embarrassment for you I guarantee I will say enough to know I took it too far you'll quit again and I will get banned prolly but I am telling ya now I am close , just don't with me ! I am done with you man for real , drop it



WTF do you think you're threatening me with now? Man, seems to me you insult my intelligence with acting like I didn't see your little jab, and then when I come back with something, you threaten me with the next thing. Jesus, it's like the only reason you came up here, or made friends with me in the first place, was to dig up material, or some ####. You call me a stalker.. cute, but maybe a little too close to the truth with regards to YOU.. just thinking out loud here..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cant we all just get along. Maybe you two need to hug it out.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> WTF do you think you're threatening me with now? Man, seems to me you insult my intelligence with acting like I didn't see your little jab, and then when I come back with something, you threaten me with the next thing. Jesus, it's like the only reason you came up here, or made friends with me in the first place, was to dig up material, or some ####. You call me a stalker.. cute, but maybe a little too close to the truth with regards to YOU.. just thinking out loud here..



I told you man I could give a #### what you got going on ! But if you keep it up with me I am gonna go for broke , it's not a threat if I follow threw with it ! I dont wanna , I am telling ya that now , I am not jabbing at you period , about nothing at all if my opinions offend you well #### you life sucks , I have not quoted you or not once mentioned you to anyone in any shape or form , now do you really wanna proceed with pissing me off , I am in a don't give a #### mood it doesn't belong on this site I have been warned about it , if you wanna talk call me , if you lack the balls to call me ignore me period ! Cause I am sure as hell enjoying ignoring you !


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

Grocery shopping, school supply shopping, and I cleaned the kitchen. 

_Tonight?_

Some movie watching, some drinking, and some luvin'.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Enough. I have been paying attention to who keeps jackin with who. Last chance. Hate being the bad guy, but so be it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

So we played our first paintball match out back today, 20 min in and some dude starts yelling to get the F out of his yard....WTF!! I yell back that we are on our property and are not doing anything wrong. He keeps it up, I get pissed, go off, ask him where in the world did he get that it is his property, let him know that it has been in same family for over a 100 years, that its clearly marked and it was re-surveyed this summer, so F off and get the F out of my woods...........he calls cops. Cops show, agree, my property, then tell me that I cant shoot paint balls inside the city limits.........what a arsehole. Cop was real cool and said that we could still shoot at our target,yah, but don't play matches. F me, I have 3 acres and this jerk messed it all up. Fine, we wont play. Had cop tell him that if I catch him or his kid (who I let build a cool fort) back in my yard, that I will have them arrested for trespassing. Cop agreed, I have that right and he has been officially notified, and its on record. W T F . Piece of dog poop, never have had a problem with kids, or any one out in my woods, as long as they don't drag a bunch of garbage in there, but that is over now, freakin jerk, just messed it up for everyone. Going in the am to post no trespassing signs. Hate to do it, but Ill be damned if I let him back in there after he messed up my ability to play paintball with my kids, in my own woods. We weren't shooting anywhere near his house, nor could a ball get to it, woods are way to thick. I always here this guy screamin' at his kids and fighting with his wife, should have known this would happen. 

But then I found this guy.

Paintball human target


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Located, dug, and pulled the cap off a 35 year old septic tank.


----------



## H 2 H

Just started all 6 saw's and blow off air filters 

Monday I'll be busy they marked 8 more trees all Alders 12" to 20" dia :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got a emergency call out for this. Got it off the house tonight, but gotta go back tomorrow and remove the rest of the fallen leader and another oak tree thats top got knocked out by this one falling. The tree that broke is actually split down to about 3 foot off the ground so most likely will be removing that one as well. Guy across the street has a limb on his roof also.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got a emergency call out for this. Got it off the house tonight, but gotta go back tomorrow and remove the rest of the fallen leader and another oak tree thats top got knocked out by this one falling. The tree that broke is actually split down to about 3 foot off the ground so most likely will be removing that one as well. Guy across the street has a limb on his roof also.



looks like some serious pressure on some of them limbs.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> So we played our first paintball match out back today, 20 min in and some dude starts yelling to get the F out of his yard....WTF!! I yell back that we are on our property and are not doing anything wrong. He keeps it up, I get pissed, go off, ask him where in the world did he get that it is his property, let him know that it has been in same family for over a 100 years, that its clearly marked and it was re-surveyed this summer, so F off and get the F out of my woods...........he calls cops. Cops show, agree, my property, then tell me that I cant shoot paint balls inside the city limits.........what a arsehole. Cop was real cool and said that we could still shoot at our target,yah, but don't play matches. F me, I have 3 acres and this jerk messed it all up. Fine, we wont play. Had cop tell him that if I catch him or his kid (who I let build a cool fort) back in my yard, that I will have them arrested for trespassing. Cop agreed, I have that right and he has been officially notified, and its on record. W T F . Piece of dog poop, never have had a problem with kids, or any one out in my woods, as long as they don't drag a bunch of garbage in there, but that is over now, freakin jerk, just messed it up for everyone. Going in the am to post no trespassing signs. Hate to do it, but Ill be damned if I let him back in there after he messed up my ability to play paintball with my kids, in my own woods. We weren't shooting anywhere near his house, nor could a ball get to it, woods are way to thick. I always here this guy screamin' at his kids and fighting with his wife, should have known this would happen.
> 
> But then I found this guy.
> 
> Paintball human target



Me and the employees, everyone brings there kids play a lot. Can be a whole lot of fun tearing each other up. We have used the bucket as a tower before and have had a blast sometimes close to 15-20 people. no one ever goes out just gives up from the pain.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got a emergency call out for this. Got it off the house tonight, but gotta go back tomorrow and remove the rest of the fallen leader and another oak tree thats top got knocked out by this one falling. The tree that broke is actually split down to about 3 foot off the ground so most likely will be removing that one as well. Guy across the street has a limb on his roof also.



Did you have a storm?


----------



## mattfr12

Ill be setting air conditioners all day tomorrow. FUN FUN FUN! actually its terribly boring the heating and cooling guys try and line up 3-4 a day when they hire me. I seem to get them all anymore the other crane guys charge to much. I though 300$ was good money for one 600 pound AC unit I'm usually in and out in less than 30-40 minutes after its set there is nothing i can do. They have it all ready to be lifted before i get there i just hook on they bought thier own rigging a while back. We lifted a heavy one over a ton and with improper rigging it bent the sheet metal on the outsides from just throwing straps under it after that they dished the $$ out on the right stuff.


----------



## treeman75

I want to search for something on craigslist and search all the states. I have seen a link for it on here before but forget what it was. Anyone know how to do it? Thanks


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I told you man I could give a #### what you got going on ! But if you keep it up with me I am gonna go for broke , it's not a threat if I follow threw with it ! I dont wanna , I am telling ya that now , I am not jabbing at you period , about nothing at all if my opinions offend you well #### you life sucks , I have not quoted you or not once mentioned you to anyone in any shape or form , now do you really wanna proceed with pissing me off , I am in a don't give a #### mood it doesn't belong on this site I have been warned about it , if you wanna talk call me , if you lack the balls to call me ignore me period ! Cause I am sure as hell enjoying ignoring you !



Hey buck when you gonna come down and work with us? dont be skeered well start you out on stuff less than 80ft.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> I want to search for something on craigslist and search all the states. I have seen a link for it on here before but forget what it was. Anyone know how to do it? Thanks



if you have an ipad get craigslist pro its awesome for listing searching and the works.


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> Ill be setting air conditioners all day tomorrow. FUN FUN FUN! actually its terribly boring the heating and cooling guys try and line up 3-4 a day when they hire me. I seem to get them all anymore the other crane guys charge to much. I though 300$ was good money for one 600 pound AC unit I'm usually in and out in less than 30-40 minutes after its set there is nothing i can do. They have it all ready to be lifted before i get there i just hook on they bought thier own rigging a while back. We lifted a heavy one over a ton and with improper rigging it bent the sheet metal on the outsides from just throwing straps under it after that they dished the $$ out on the right stuff.



Sounds easy enough. I guess its better than the truck sitting in the yard.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Did you have a storm?



Bad straight winds in about a 1 mile by 1 mile area.


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> if you have an ipad get craigslist pro its awesome for listing searching and the works.



I dont have one yet.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> I dont have one yet.



searchtempest.com Thas the #### right there, nugga.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> searchtempest.com Thas the #### right there, nugga.



Thanks homie!


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Hey buck when you gonna come down and work with us? dont be skeered well start you out on stuff less than 80ft.



Paaaaaaaleaze I have been at heights that will give guys like you a nose bleed , I was a union iron worker then went back to trees , remember the bag lunch comment I been places where that's actually possible LOL


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Paaaaaaaleaze I have been at heights that will give guys like you a nose bleed , I was a union iron worker then went back to trees , remember the bag lunch comment I been places where that's actually possible LOL



That's why we wear oxygen air gets thin up there.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got a emergency call out for this. Got it off the house tonight, but gotta go back tomorrow and remove the rest of the fallen leader and another oak tree thats top got knocked out by this one falling. The tree that broke is actually split down to about 3 foot off the ground so most likely will be removing that one as well. Guy across the street has a limb on his roof also.



Looks like a good one Jared, I have an insurance storm related silver maple that split in 2 and took out the chimney, and side of house, secured it for tonight, bringing in the 60 ton grove to remove it and the rest of the tree tomorrow. You bringing Ricky down to help? I will bring my helmet cam, I am going to be riding the crane a bit tomorrow as well as a few of my other climbers. We like to take turns and get the practice. Stay safe, should be a good $ day tomorrow!


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Sounds easy enough. I guess its better than the truck sitting in the yard.



Sunday work it's nice to switch it up once in a while. Good PR also help local business out they do be same for us.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Looks like a good one Jared, I have an insurance storm related silver maple that split in 2 and took out the chimney, and side of house, secured it for tonight, bringing in the 60 ton grove to remove it and the rest of the tree tomorrow. You bringing Ricky down to help? I will bring my helmet cam, I am going to be riding the crane a bit tomorrow as well as a few of my other climbers. We like to take turns and get the practice. Stay safe, should be a good $ day tomorrow!



Should be a very big $ day today. I would bring ricky but hes not allowed in the USA (inbreading issues). The lady said I was the only tree service to answer the phone out of all the ones in the yellowbook that said 24 hour service. It was a good PR job too. Must have been 100 people walk bye cause the power was out in some of the block and the owner was telling me that everyone was so impressed that we were there that fast. This area gots lots of $$$. There was a crew from arborist ent. still there working trying to get a tree off the back roof of the house when i left at 8:30 last night. All i could see was little white lights moving around. The lady wants to try and save her yews under the big limb so i am having a crane in to lift out the pieces. Got a guy coming to take all the wood for firewood, so i dont even have to touch it. I was trying to get a crane there last night, and my crane guy wasnt available so i called another crane company and they are going to be in the area today also doing some work for Arborist ent., said he would squezze me in sometime. I said no thanks.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> Me and the employees, everyone brings there kids play a lot. Can be a whole lot of fun tearing each other up. We have used the bucket as a tower before and have had a blast sometimes close to 15-20 people. no one ever goes out just gives up from the pain.



That what I was hoping for, we walked up to the open lot, then just decided to have executions, so we, one at a time, would stand in front of the mulch pile and take it till , we we couldn't, my wife is hardcore,lol. She got nailed bad in the neck, took it like a champ. Me I wussed before her, lol. I now see a need for that body armor, sweat shirts and cammies not enough! Then we put up a piece of plywood, painted a B-Modified on it, cousins 6 year old was the best shot! Imagine that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Jared- that looks like fun!

Listed my stuff on craigslist in Chicago. Had a couple calls within minutes. One guy wanted to come today, but I told him I need it till Oct , jeeze, he must be hurting for stuff!


----------



## Rickytree

deevo said:


> Looks like a good one Jared, I have an insurance storm related silver maple that split in 2 and took out the chimney, and side of house, secured it for tonight, bringing in the 60 ton grove to remove it and the rest of the tree tomorrow. You bringing Ricky down to help? I will bring my helmet cam, I am going to be riding the crane a bit tomorrow as well as a few of my other climbers. We like to take turns and get the practice. Stay safe, should be a good $ day tomorrow!





a clown like you shouldn't even be able to say or spell my name.


----------



## Rickytree

$%# u 2eatornot2eat. you fatbag of garbage. lets see the video. pick u the tree id book yet .......chump.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Looks like a good one Jared, I have an insurance storm related silver maple that split in 2 and took out the chimney, and side of house, secured it for tonight, bringing in the 60 ton grove to remove it and the rest of the tree tomorrow. You bringing Ricky down to help? I will bring my helmet cam, I am going to be riding the crane a bit tomorrow as well as a few of my other climbers. We like to take turns and get the practice. Stay safe, should be a good $ day tomorrow!



That storm sucked , it is nice day for riding sunny 73 and not one gaddamn cloud in the sky, just the moon , I bought a brand new giant umbrella for my deck and my wife asked me to put it in the shed yesterday , I got it caught on the hanging bikes in the shed , so. I broke my umbrella trying to put it in the shed so it wouldn't get broke how ironic 
And the wind really didn't even kick up , so that storm cost me 200.00 bucks so today the phone better ring with something to even that out LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> So we played our first paintball match out back today, 20 min in and some dude starts yelling to get the F out of his yard....WTF!! I yell back that we are on our property and are not doing anything wrong. He keeps it up, I get pissed, go off, ask him where in the world did he get that it is his property, let him know that it has been in same family for over a 100 years, that its clearly marked and it was re-surveyed this summer, so F off and get the F out of my woods...........he calls cops. Cops show, agree, my property, then tell me that I cant shoot paint balls inside the city limits.........what a arsehole. Cop was real cool and said that we could still shoot at our target,yah, but don't play matches. F me, I have 3 acres and this jerk messed it all up. Fine, we wont play. Had cop tell him that if I catch him or his kid (who I let build a cool fort) back in my yard, that I will have them arrested for trespassing. Cop agreed, I have that right and he has been officially notified, and its on record. W T F . Piece of dog poop, never have had a problem with kids, or any one out in my woods, as long as they don't drag a bunch of garbage in there, but that is over now, freakin jerk, just messed it up for everyone. Going in the am to post no trespassing signs. Hate to do it, but Ill be damned if I let him back in there after he messed up my ability to play paintball with my kids, in my own woods. We weren't shooting anywhere near his house, nor could a ball get to it, woods are way to thick. I always here this guy screamin' at his kids and fighting with his wife, should have known this would happen.
> 
> But then I found this guy.
> 
> Paintball human target


They have a guy who wears hockey gear on the boardwalks and the kids and adults get to light him up with paintballs while he dances to Ricky Martin songs , but on a neighborly note man thats jacked up , I live within 200 ft of 5 other houses and families and no one really ever complains unless something really sketchy is happening , I mean my neighbor who is a minister actually caught me in my kitchen drinking milk outta the jug naked at 3 am while she walked her dog , and all she said was a casual comment in passing hey just so you know when I am on my front step I can see your refrigerator through your front window , so I said thats nice ! Later It dawned on me that I have on occasion late at night done such things !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> $%# u 2eatornot2eat. you fatbag of garbage. lets see the video. pick u the tree id book yet .......chump.



Unlike you i dont need to have grown men stroke my ego.

A couple pics from the day. Didnt get the whole tree down. I had 2 other jobs with trees on people roofs so i did them quick. Check out the holding wood. Quite awsome the force to bend 2" think pieces like a pretzel.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Unlike you i dont need to have grown men stroke my ego.
> 
> A couple pics from the day. Didnt get the whole tree down. I had 2 other jobs with trees on people roofs so i did them quick. Check out the holding wood. Quite awsome the force to bend 2" think pieces like a pretzel.


 is that tree staying or is it gonna meet the chipper, cause it looks a little sketchy but I am looking at Pics not the tree


----------



## Rickytree

terrible cuts too, leaving stubs... wow hacktacular!!


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Unlike you i dont need to have grown men stroke my ego.
> 
> A couple pics from the day. Didnt get the whole tree down. I had 2 other jobs with trees on people roofs so i did them quick. Check out the holding wood. Quite awsome the force to bend 2" think pieces like a pretzel.



Looks like you guys got quite the storm, the same storm system hit us but had lost most of its strength by the time it got here, I was hoping for some storm work but will have to settle for your pics. How big of a crane did you use? Did you do the work yourself? Just curious cause I'd never heard you talk about using them before. I just did my 1st 2 crane jobs myself, pretty amazing machines! If your anything like me I bet you want one now, hahaha.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> is that tree staying or is it gonna meet the chipper, cause it looks a little sketchy but I am looking at Pics not the tree



It is leaving. Wanted to get the other 2 jobs done yet today. It has a crack that runs front the storm damage the whole way down to about 5' off the ground.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> It is leaving. Wanted to get the other 2 jobs done yet today. It has a crack that runs front the storm damage the whole way down to about 5' off the ground.



Better use a crane for the rest then.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> It is leaving. Wanted to get the other 2 jobs done yet today. It has a crack that runs front the storm damage the whole way down to about 5' off the ground.



Nice I made #### off that storm so far cost me 200 bucks cause I took down my umbrellas to get it outta the wind I thought was coming and broke it , ####### I am seriously considering not watching the weather ever again and just being surprised from now on , I actually think it would be less stressful LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

cfield said:


> Looks like you guys got quite the storm, the same storm system hit us but had lost most of its strength by the time it got here, I was hoping for some storm work but will have to settle for your pics. How big of a crane did you use? Did you do the work yourself? Just curious cause I'd never heard you talk about using them before. I just did my 1st 2 crane jobs myself, pretty amazing machines! If your anything like me I bet you want one now, hahaha.



Its a 15 ton unic with 95' stick. I used them 4-5 times a year. Its my old bosses crane. They used to send me out to run it while i worked there. I got to run it today for about a hour. I had my two employees working as ground guys today.


----------



## deevo

Rickytree said:


> a clown like you shouldn't even be able to say or spell my name.



All I know dipsh$t is i made more $ today then you would in a month! Loser....back to your ghetto, your weren't at Barton Street this weekend getting more ink?:msp_wink:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> terrible cuts too, leaving stubs... wow hacktacular!!



Actually they would be almost perfect cuts cause they are right at the branch colar. A CA should have know that. Did you have someone take your test for you.


----------



## Rickytree

deevo said:


> All I know dipsh$t is i made more $ today then you would in a month! Loser....back to your ghetto, your weren't at Barton Street this weekend getting more ink?:msp_wink:



anytime deeva.. got a vid and I ain't talking about bucket baby stuff or getting in a teupen. shows how you are I would have climbed that willow. pu$$y


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Better use a crane for the rest then.



I think its just the outer couple inches of tissue, but i would much rather be safe then sorry. Should be able to take the whole top out in 5-6 picks.


----------



## deevo

*A few from today*

Silver maple 34" dbh split in 2, took out the chimney and was resting on the house


----------



## deevo

Rickytree said:


> anytime deeva.. got a vid and I ain't talking about bucket baby stuff or getting in a teupen. shows how you are I would have climbed that willow. pu$$y



You are so stupid you would of and been killed by the first widow maker hanger. Oh wait you don't have WSIB so you wouldn't of been allowed on the job site goof ball


----------



## Rickytree

buddy those trees are jokes JUST LIKE YOU!!!are you kidding me.........how about some pic's of lifts not you........ doesn't show anything.........LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## deevo

*few more*

See ####ytree balanced pics, non ghetto neighbourhood, modern crane, proper rigging gear and PPE! No debris in either pool:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> See ####ytree balanced pics, non ghetto neighbourhood, modern crane, proper rigging gear and PPE! No debris in either pool:msp_biggrin:



Did you have your chain saw protection socks on???????????? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree

big deal.....nice blower ....cheapskate.


----------



## Rickytree

you and deeva should just jump in bed together. your dry humpin him enough. you's should get together split a 6 pack and get wild and crazy...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> you and deeva should just jump in bed together. your dry humpin him enough. you's should get together split a 6 pack and get wild and crazy...




Its called a friend. Maybe someday if you try really really hard maybe just maybe you'll have one you dont have to pay.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

[video=youtube;bhM5zmJmEWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhM5zmJmEWg&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Nice PPE ####ytree.


----------



## deevo

Rickytree said:


> big deal.....nice blower ....cheapskate.



It's worth more then your trucks loser


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you have your chain saw protection socks on???????????? :hmm3grin2orange:



Why yes I did as a matter of fact!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rickytree

deevo said:


> It's worth more then your trucks loser



nice one deeva........... well that shows you can't add.....when you come up with a video let me know and I will critique it for you. Look it up!! Until then shut up...deeva!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

[video=youtube;LzE0RpysAUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzE0RpysAUY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

hey ricky tree. Where is your safety glasses around the 2:23 minute mark when you started to cut down the tree?


----------



## Rickytree

2eatornot2eat View attachment 252234
View attachment 252235


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hey rickytree. Wheres your second attachment point at 30 seconds into your video?

[video=youtube;_GQnTxPas40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_GQnTxPas40[/video]


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> [video=youtube;lze0rpysauy]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lze0rpysauy&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> hey ricky tree. Where is your safety glasses around the 2:23 minute mark when you started to cut down the tree?



on my face!!


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey rickytree. Wheres your second attachment point at 30 seconds into your video?
> 
> [video=youtube;_GQnTxPas40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_GQnTxPas40[/video]



Always have to points of attachment. I learned that in school. you would have too if you would have attended.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Always have to points of attachment. I learned that in school. you would have too if you would have attended.



It must be that new INVISABLE rope that bull####ters just came out with.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

31 seconds into this video. Only one attachment point. 
[video=youtube;mCIIEB1jJK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIIEB1jJK4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Rickytree

View attachment 252237
View attachment 252238
acid wash or stone wash..... answer the question


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> View attachment 252237
> View attachment 252238
> acid wash or stone wash..... answer the question



Pretty sure there stone wash. I think i had on blue underwear that day. Probably what your next brillant question was gonna be. Sorry to ruin it for you.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pretty sure there stone wash. I think i had on blue underwear that day. Probably what your next brillant question was gonna be. Sorry to ruin it for you.



You are idiot and I am done with you. you have nothing to bring to the table....cuz you ATE IT!!!! BYE!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> You are idiot and I am done with you. you have nothing to bring to the table....cuz you ATE IT!!!! BYE!!!



Actually there was nothing left to eat, cause your trailer park dough girl boyfriend ate it all.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was just told that your mom is starting a fundraiser to raise money to get your nutz cut cause we dont really need anymore ankle huggers in this world.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> 31 seconds into this video. Only one attachment point.
> [video=youtube;mCIIEB1jJK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIIEB1jJK4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]



little rough on the pick at 1:50 huh?


----------



## Rickytree

no tree to big said:


> little rough on the pick at 1:50 huh?



What are you asking him for .......he don't know anything.....the job started late and wanted to get it done Tree was on the ground in 3 and half hours. I had some trouble with some saws.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh man this is great


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> What are you asking him for .......he don't know anything.....the job started late and wanted to get it done Tree was on the ground in 3 and half hours. I had some trouble with some saws.



Know more then you buckwheat


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't remember the last time 13 people watched a thread at once this is the cats pajamas


----------



## Rickytree

2eatornot2eat is on my ignore list. he doen't bring anything to the table because he ate it.


----------



## mattfr12

Glad some of the action is back, since the leaving of AA the thunder and entertainment level as been going down hill.


----------



## treeclimber101

14


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Glad some of the action is back, since the leaving of AA the thunder and entertainment level as been going down hill.



Ya, but its all good, you've been hanging around in his absence.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> 2eatornot2eat is on my ignore list. he doen't bring anything to the table because he ate it.



Ricky ricky ####y. I am sure your videos dont lie. Just admit your a gay ghetto hack that likes it fround behind and i will let you be #####


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

hey ricky hey ricky your so gay, your like to be hugged from behind without pants on. hey ricky your so gay. hey ricky.

Why cant you just admit it. I bet you dont know how to say sorry either. Its such a shame.


----------



## Pelorus

Ghoulish but riveting. 
btw - Ricky; I like that Kubota articulating loader with forks a lot.
Buddy of mine owns a Toolcat which is also The Bomb on removals. Think he paid something like 60 G for it came with front mount snowblower & bucket.


----------



## Rickytree

ya I call mine the Secret Weapon. No more loading wood by hand. Just need a chipper with a grapple and a truck that will pull it.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are out of your minds.. and to have me saying that to you.. well, it right be time for an evaluatuon of some sort. Just saying. opcorn:


----------



## Rickytree

Told ya ....like grade 3 right???


----------



## Pelorus

When my son was a lot younger I used to refer to him as my Secret Weapon. 
Could get the kid to help me all day and he was thrilled to get a couple of bucks and a McDonald's shake.
I miss them child labour days. He is bigger/stronger than me, and I only have the wisdom of old age and treachery left on my side.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ricky did I hurt your feelings? What a shame. Go eat #### and suck off your boyfriend


----------



## Rickytree

Pelorus said:


> When my son was a lot younger I used to refer to him as my Secret Weapon.
> Could get the kid to help me all day and he was thrilled to get a couple of bucks and a McDonald's shake.
> I miss them child labour days. He is bigger/stronger than me, and I only have the wisdom of old age and treachery left on my side.



Mine are still young. Something to look forward too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Mine are still young. Something to look forward too.



Hold the phone. You were allowed to breed. GOD HELP US ALL.


----------



## Pelorus

Rickytree said:


> Mine are still young. Something to look forward too.



Wish I had taken more pictures back then. It was the pre-digital age, and my primitive (read: "cheap") photography world consisted of the odd disposable camera.


----------



## Rickytree

Pelorus said:


> Wish I had taken more pictures back then. It was the pre-digital age, and my primitive (read: "cheap") photography world consisted of the odd disposable camera.



Can't lose memories, well just with amnesia I guess.


----------



## tree MDS

Got a couple estimates set up for later this am. Then (if I'm still alive) I gotta see about getting the exhaust leak that sprung in my Toyota yesterday fixed up. Its something up by the engine, so I'm getting asphyxiated while driving... that and it sounds like a roach car. Very annoying.

Got a bunch of pruning type jobs set up to do with the one moron starting tomorrow. At least he does have the cdl, and seems to drive decent enough. Still, I've never seen anyone try and put two male ends of a pole section together like he did the other week.. I mean it felt like at least 20 seconds. He was getting all flusterered over it. I just watched in awe. He felt pretty stupid when he finally realized what was up.. understandably enough.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Got a couple estimates set up for later this am. Then (if I'm still alive) I gotta see about getting the exhaust leak that sprung in my Toyota yesterday fixed up. Its something up by the engine, so I'm getting asphyxiated while driving... that and it sounds like a roach car. Very annoying.
> 
> Got a bunch of pruning type jobs set up to do with the one moron starting tomorrow. At least he does have the cdl, and seems to drive decent enough. Still, I've never seen anyone try and put two male ends of a pole section together like he did the other week.. I mean it felt like at least 20 seconds. He was getting all flusterered over it. I just watched in awe. He felt pretty stupid when he finally realized what was up.. understandably enough.



My employee works really hard, but not always the smartest way. I think he visits la la land a few times a day. Good thing i dont mind yelling at him.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> My employee works really hard, but not always the smartest way. I think he visits la la land a few times a day. Good thing i dont mind yelling at him.



This one is so dumb I feel bad for him (he does work hard though). I should really just get rid of him, and do myself a favor. 

Is it winter yet?? ####.

Edit: and I don't really yell anymore. Over the years I've found its just not worth it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> This one is so dumb I feel bad for him (he does work hard though). I should really just get rid of him, and do myself a favor.
> 
> Is it winter yet?? ####.
> 
> Edit: and I don't really yell anymore. Over the years I've found its just not worth it.




Yeah,I dont yell anymore, I kinda start the conversation off with a "look man"


----------



## sgreanbeans

All u guys gettin after each other, that's all fine and well, just keep it clean......to a point. Doesn't have to be G rated, but keep it PG-13. Use the Ignore button, it works.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah,I dont yell anymore, I kinda start the conversation off with a "look man"



Me too! That's funny. "Dude..", is another favorite.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> All u guys gettin after each other, that's all fine and well, just keep it clean......to a point. Doesn't have to be G rated, but keep it PG-13. Use the Ignore button, it works.



I tried that once (for a couple minutes). Didn't work for me at all, I still had the hate.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rough nite with the flu, today is gonna suck.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, we opened another branch in Ventura. Now we cover all of So-Cal!
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Yesterday I sent a bit over an hour with my math tutor (Adv algebra, joy joy) then as I was leaving I get a call that my wifes car is broke down 10 miles from home with an electrical problem, then I find a VM on the phone about a young feller whow works part time for a couple of my clients has a tree that leaned back on the felling cut and dose not know what to do. 

Drive to McD's where wife is parked and try to get it started, we have had a fault with the anti-theft loclkouts...acts like the Battery i dead.

Tell her I have to run over a few miles to look if this tree is doable, get the lecture of not getting us sued...

Get there and the notch is effed up with a monster Dutchman, and they have a Sandvic stuck in the curf of th felling cut. 40ft spruce with dime-store three-strand tied 15 ft up the trunk, redirected with a 1/4 turn around a city tree on the other side of the road, terminating on the truck bumper.

I get a line set 35 ft up and get it to pull into the street with a easy 2 man pull, tell the I will help limb up the top and buck cuz they could get a ticket w/ it in the road.

Then when i getting ready to leave I suggest to to pull the cones blocking the street so they do not get in trouble. One of the pot-bellied observers says "we got a permit, there's five cops on the road here" must be nice


----------



## mattfr12

Some pics from today.


----------



## treeman75

I have been to Altoona Pa 5-6 times for three months at a time when I was younger. The trains reminded me of horse shoe curve. I always enjoyed being there, the people were nice and great pizza. The people talk kinda funny too.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Some pics from today.



This site needs to get a jealousy emoticon ! LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> This site needs to get a jealousy emoticon ! LOL



I thought that's what we had you around for!! Lol... oh wait, you meant like a smiley.. sorry!! :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I thought that's what we had you around for!! Lol... oh wait, you meant like a smiley.. sorry!! :msp_smile:



Blah blah wonk wonk wonk mindless stupid no one cares if I am here or gone , thats what I hear from you ! Like a child kicking there feet on the floor for a cookie and more milk ! :msp_w00t: anyway you don't get it though do ya , man for real you got problems man , I feel sorry for ya , well actually I don't but I try to act like I care sometimes now #### off


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Blah blah wonk wonk wonk mindless stupid no one cares if I am here or gone , thats what I hear from you ! Like a child kicking there feet on the floor for a cookie and more milk ! :msp_w00t: anyway you don't get it though do ya , man for real you got problems man , I feel sorry for ya , well actually I don't but I try to act like I care sometimes now #### off



Huh dude?? You okay, Eddie?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Huh dude?? You okay, Eddie?



No !!!! I am scared of you , you scare me ! You are like a bad STD ya just make me itch and won't go away !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> No !!!! I am scared of you , you scare me ! You are like a bad STD ya just make me itch and won't go away !



Umm... ahh.. nevermind.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Umm... ahh.. nevermind.



Yea nevermind please , yes I just compared you to a taint fungus ! If they were as pesky as you I would lop it off and throw it away cause it aint worth it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

And I kept it PG 13 LOL so that's good !


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> This site needs to get a jealousy emoticon ! LOL



Job was an hour and a half away in somerset , PA that's the farthest I have gone in years. Guys up there must be bidding through the roof, I thought I put a high tag on it due to distance. Hotel stay and all was in there, I didn't feel like shifting gears for two hours after walking up and down them embankments all day. Plus it's like 50$ just in tolls one way for the equipment.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Job was an hour and a half away in somerset , PA that's the farthest I have gone in years. Guys up there must be bidding through the roof, I thought I put a high tag on it due to distance. Hotel stay and all was in there, I didn't feel like shifting gears for two hours after walking up and down them embankments all day. Plus it's like 50$ just in tolls one way for the equipment.



Yea the scenery is nice no doubt , I should make some time to go see my niece in Derry and stop up I the future , I am busy now and it's a nice feeling , I am not burned out yet but soon enough !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea nevermind please , yes I just compared you to a taint fungus ! If they were as pesky as you I would lop it off and throw it away cause it aint worth it :hmm3grin2orange:



Wow man, I'm scared.. and I ain't even ####ing kidding!! You need to find yourself some help there "super competitive" guy. Creepy. Just saying. Best of luck with that though!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Wow man, I'm scared.. and I ain't even ####ing kidding!! You need to find yourself some help the "super competitive" guy. Creepy. Just saying. Best of luck with that though!!



Ok I will do that ! Thanks can I get outta your creepy tractor beam now ! I mean why do keep engaging me ? I have told you over and over I don't wanna any more correspondence with you , cut the cord for god sakes ! I mean now I just feel like your a 5 year old just regergitating my thoughts


----------



## deevo

More storm damaged insurance work removals from houses today, easy ones! $$$ Crane was fun yesterday, used the GRCS for a few today. Got a packed week, and some big $ removals! Booking into the middle of October now, lots of big $ jobs!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> More storm damaged insurance work removals from houses today, easy ones! $$$ Crane was fun yesterday, used the GRCS for a few today. Got a packed week, and some big $ removals! Booking into the middle of October now, lots of big $ jobs!



I got all your pics today good job with that , I hate to say this but maybe a crane should be what you buy next instead of a lift !


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> More storm damaged insurance work removals from houses today, easy ones! $$$ Crane was fun yesterday, used the GRCS for a few today. Got a packed week, and some big $ removals! Booking into the middle of October now, lots of big $ jobs!



Oh shut the #### up already.. nobody cares anymore!! Lol, just kidding buddy!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I got all your pics today good job with that , I hate to say this but maybe a crane should be what you buy next instead of a lift !



I know! One of my guys has his crane license as well! I am working on mine, you know between no sleep, chasing the kids around and tree work! :msp_tongue:I took a leave of absence from the fire dept last week as I have absolutely no extra time for it. Best thing I can do to take some stress off things and not being worried about making calls and training. I am already maxxed out for space at my place, we have been looking at hobby farms to buy. Well because the kids want a barn for their horses and 10 million other pets they have!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> I know! One of my guys has his crane license as well! I am working on mine, you know between no sleep, chasing the kids around and tree work! :msp_tongue:I took a leave of absence from the fire dept last week as I have absolutely no extra time for it. Best thing I can do to take some stress off things and not being worried about making calls and training.



Dude don't complain you don't how lucky you are for real ! I mean your having a banner year and you got healthy kids and money to pay the bills ! Be happy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. 101 Likey!! :msp_tongue: :msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude don't complain you don't how lucky you are for real ! I mean your having a banner year and you got healthy kids and money to pay the bills ! Be happy :hmm3grin2orange:



I know I can't complain. Life is Good! So have the storms we have had as well! Maybe you guys will get some of Hurricane Leslie soon:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> I know I can't complain. Life is Good! So have the storms we have had as well! Maybe you guys will get some of Hurricane Leslie soon:msp_tongue:



I am good man for real ! I am hitting hard here as well ! We got some good work to do and we just hammer away at it ! I know how lucky I am , and get this I put almost 2500 miles on the bike this summer and I still have a month and a half of good riding left


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am good man for real ! I am hitting hard here as well ! We got some good work to do and we just hammer away at it ! I know how lucky I am , and get this I put almost 2500 miles on the bike this summer and I still have a month and a half of good riding left



Lol, right. I mean its obvious just how content you are with yourself. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> I know I can't complain. Life is Good! So have the storms we have had as well! Maybe you guys will get some of Hurricane Leslie soon:msp_tongue:



On a sad note though the bearing on the floating infeed wheel on the Vermeer fell out ! So I spent 3 hours this afternoon hammering on it , had to take out the pump the entire shaft and pull basically both I feed wheels out for a 29 dollar part ! So now the ####### morbark is idling weird keeps bouncing from 789 rpms to 1100 at a idle and the warning light is on ! Whatever the #### that means , it gives ya like morse code blinks


----------



## jefflovstrom

HELLO!
Did I mention that I am helping my daughter build a model of an oxygen atom?
Pay attention, please.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol, right. I mean its obvious just how content you are with yourself. Just saying.



Dude for real your a looney toon ! I mean you know #### about me , my summer or anything else so don't act like you do , or make any judgement about me , I mean this could be considered torture in some third world countries , having a whacka doo just keep popping up like that annoying chick from Wayne's world , what ya gonna do next now buy me a gun rack ? Does anyone else see this or am I in some kinda Indy film about stalking LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> HELLO!
> Did I mention that I am helping my daughter build a model of an oxygen atom?
> Pay attention, please.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Jesus Christ Jeff your a certified arborist figure it out it's in the study guide ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> On a sad note though the bearing on the floating infeed wheel on the Vermeer fell out ! So I spent 3 hours this afternoon hammering on it , had to take out the pump the entire shaft and pull basically both I feed wheels out for a 29 dollar part ! So now the ####### morbark is idling weird keeps bouncing from 789 rpms to 1100 at a idle and the warning light is on ! Whatever the #### that means , it gives ya like morse code blinks



You got a Morbark and need to know the code's?
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I got all your pics today good job with that , I hate to say this but maybe a crane should be what you buy next instead of a lift !



Its actually more productive anyway you look at it. Lift is only a lift once we got into the crane end the buckets started doing a lot of sitting. Pain sometimes or no room to setup two trucks and which one are you gonna use the one that lifts stuff up or the one that only lifts you up.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude for real your a looney toon ! I mean you know #### about me , my summer or anything else so don't act like you do , or make any judgement about me , I mean this could be considered torture in some third world countries , having a whacka doo just keep popping up like that annoying chick from Wayne's world , what ya gonna do next now buy me a gun rack ? Does anyone else see this or am I in some kinda Indy film about stalking LOL



Huh dude??


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You got a Morbark and need to know the code's?
> Jeff



Yea please it blinks once then 6 times In a row , I mean I checked the water the oil the filters and the only think of is the tach is wiped , please any help would be appreciated , I will send out six kegs of jersey strawberries for the turtle


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> HELLO!
> Did I mention that I am helping my daughter build a model of an oxygen atom?
> Pay attention, please.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Sorry for getting off topic:redface: My daughter made a small horsebarn today with popsicle sticks and hot glue (with the supervision of my wife) When I got home she says this is how I want our barn to look......Wait a second I said our barn? lol! She has quite the imagination


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude for real your a looney toon ! I mean you know #### about me , my summer or anything else so don't act like you do , or make any judgement about me , I mean this could be considered torture in some third world countries , having a whacka doo just keep popping up like that annoying chick from Wayne's world , what ya gonna do next now buy me a gun rack ? Does anyone else see this or am I in some kinda Indy film about stalking LOL



Actually, I think a real stalker would go out of his way to infiltrate the victim's personal space, act like a shy ##### coward, and then run back home to the comfort of their internet D&D games, and talk #### like they were some kind of a tough guy.. just thinking out loud here. LOL.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Actually, I think a real stalker would go out of his way to infiltrate the victim's personal space, act like a shy ##### coward, and then run back home to the comfort of their internet D&D games, and talk #### like they were some kind of a tough guy.. just thinking out loud here. LOL.


Shy LOL your right that's me , if there is one thing I have never been is shy , your right you know a lot about me , and as far as being a tough guy we know how that would turn out , I don't know what's up with you , you wanna be my friend again it seems that your acting out like a rebellious teenager looking for some attention I mean what man I tell ya to beat but yet you stay and stay and stay some more it's like a awkward silence that not silent !


----------



## treeclimber101

I just wanna hang out and talk some smack , but not with you at all , is that wrong I mean I don't wanna even continue this conversation but you know that I will answer your posts I dunno why but I do , please man put it too rest already , I will send ya a fruit cake at Xmas if ya do !


----------



## treeclimber101

Sooooo anyway can someone tell me what that morbark code means ? I dunno a damn thing about this machine and it's surely smarter then me so far , I checked all the fuses all the safeties gauges everything is good ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Shy LOL your right that's me , if there is one thing I have never been is shy , your right you know a lot about me , and as far as being a tough guy we know how that would turn out , I don't know what's up with you , you wanna be my friend again it seems that your acting out like a rebellious teenager looking for some attention I mean what man I tell ya to beat but yet you stay and stay and stay some more it's like a awkward silence that not silent !



When I told Dave what a freak you morphed into once you got back behind the computer, he was surprised, he said you "seemed so quiet"... huh, almost stalker like, huh?? :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> When I told Dave what a freak you morphed into once you got back behind the computer, he was surprised, he said you "seemed so quiet"... huh, almost stalker like, huh?? :msp_scared:



Dave who man the guy who works with ya , yea man I was there to do a job , not be a bud with Dave we talked and had a few laughs ! I mean who cares anyway , and I will tell you to your face now , or call me I will tell you over the phone , and honestly why bring Dave into this it's just weird ! I never mentioned Pablo once or Adan! And honestly I wanted to make some scratch to pay my bills so yea I am quiet when I am trying to work and do a decent job for someone your right that is stalkerish


----------



## deevo

Oh yeah used my new 395XPG yesterday and today on some big stuff......man does that thing haul! I thought my old 066 was a powerhouse, and it had some work done to it. This thing is wicked with a 36" bar just screams!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea please it blinks once then 6 times In a row , I mean I checked the water the oil the filters and the only think of is the tach is wiped , please any help would be appreciated , I will send out six kegs of jersey strawberries for the turtle



I will PM you.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Its actually more productive anyway you look at it. Lift is only a lift once we got into the crane end the buckets started doing a lot of sitting. Pain sometimes or no room to setup two trucks and which one are you gonna use the one that lifts stuff up or the one that only lifts you up.



I know Matt for sure! I know exactly what you mean and makes sense. I am wanting a truck like yours more and more with these types of jobs. (just wanna get my mortgage down a little lower!lol!) I have gone the bucket truck route as well. Don't think I would buy another one (want a spider lift) and a truck like your k-boom. We'll see how the rest of the year goes.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I will PM you.
> Jeff



Thanks man I hope it's a simple fix


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I just wanna hang out and talk some smack , but not with you at all , is that wrong I mean I don't wanna even continue this conversation but you know that I will answer your posts I dunno why but I do , please man put it too rest already , I will send ya a fruit cake at Xmas if ya do !



No thanks. A couple visits from you, and I've had a lifetimes worth. Lol. Fatback..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> No thanks. A couple visits from you, and I've had a lifetimes worth. Lol. Fatback..



Agreed totally this feels like closure I hope it is ! Take care and be safe


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus Christ Jeff your a certified arborist figure it out it's in the study guide ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I did, Goob! 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

*Only time I don't have a saw with me this week!*

Took my girls for a atv ride when I got back today, were 1/2 way thru our ride and came across this beech tree that was blown over from Saturdays storm. We zipped up a hill and down another to go around it! Lot's of mud on the trails as well! :msp_thumbup: Seems like the bears were out and about this morning as well, lots of poop on the trails!


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I did, Goob!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Nice , tonight I learned all about molecular functions and systems with my wife who is neck deep in biology now , holy #### there is a lot holes in my education due to major pot smoking , good thing is I got another chance not to be a complete baboon and learn something she is


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Agreed totally this feels like closure I hope it is ! Take care and be safe



Lol, that was a quick edit job there, Eddie, didn't even register.. you being shy again?? 

LOL, remember when you hid under your hood because you were scared of a one ton with a trailer on back, and a cord of wood going up a hill?? You looked gay.. REAL ####ING GAY!!! just saying..

Edit: LOL!!


----------



## squad143

Worked in Beaverton today with Mike (MC Tree). Long day, 4 jobs. No time for pics.

Back at it tomorrow and then couple of crane jobs on Wednesday. I'll make time for the camera....... I hope. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeclimber101

:computer2:


tree MDS said:


> Lol, that was a quick edit job there, Eddie, didn't even register.. you being shy again??



::computer2::computer2::computer2::computer2::computer2::deadhorse:


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> I know Matt for sure! I know exactly what you mean and makes sense. I am wanting a truck like yours more and more with these types of jobs. (just wanna get my mortgage down a little lower!lol!) I have gone the bucket truck route as well. Don't think I would buy another one (want a spider lift) and a truck like your k-boom. We'll see how the rest of the year goes.



Its a risk but if you think you can do it go for it. thats all i did and i get #### for it all the time people don't take out loans anymore i guess. But I've never once sweated buying anything knock on wood. you will know when you have the load to handle it. whats the worst that can happen you have to sell it and go back to the old way? at least you tried and you know. Hands down 20 guys can't keep up with a kboom and the amount of material it can move on the ground, or how they tear down a tree. we have tried all ways and it would have been cheaper for us to build a new 30-40 ton crane than get a kboom on a used chassis like our first one. But nothing else can do it all like that some days its a chip truck, others a log, others its putting up air conditions, truly is an all in one rig we even have a bucket for it.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Oh yeah used my new 395XPG yesterday and today on some big stuff......man does that thing haul! I thought my old 066 was a powerhouse, and it had some work done to it. This thing is wicked with a 36" bar just screams!



Im trying to replace a 372 that some artard backed over is the 395 a lot heavier? I hate using an 880 and avoid it at all costs on the ground isn't so bad but all to often I'm using a 36" in a tree. I had the 372 ported and it ran like a power house with a 32"

I buy saws off of eBay a lot I paid 350 for the 372 and put the big bore that was ported on it all the work was done for less than 200$ by a site member stumpy. So I only had 550 in it and it was close to 660 power. With basically a new top end on the motor.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea nevermind please , yes I just compared you to a taint fungus ! If they were as pesky as you I would lop it off and throw it away cause it aint worth it :hmm3grin2orange:



You're supposed to be raising kids with a mouth like that? I feel sorry for them. All I hear is Scumbag. Seriously. I feel sorry for them. This #### seems way too important to you. Just an observation.


----------



## mattfr12

mattfr12 said:


> Im trying to replace a 372 that some artard backed over is the 395 a lot heavier? I hate using an 880 and avoid it at all costs on the ground isn't so bad but all to often I'm using a 36" in a tree. I had the 372 ported and it ran like a power house with a 32"
> 
> I buy saws off of eBay a lot I paid 350 for the 372 and put the big bore that was ported on it all the work was done for less than 200$ by a site member stumpy. So I only had 550 in it and it was close to 660 power. With basically a new top end on the motor.



If you wanna go to the Paul bunyon show next month it's a lot if fun.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> :computer2:
> 
> ::computer2::computer2::computer2::computer2::computer2::deadhorse:



Dude you seriously want a ticket to the TCIA Expo right? I put a request in for you and devo i should know within a week.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Dude you seriously want a ticket to the TCIA Expo right? I put a request in for you and devo i should know within a week.



Yea I will go ! It's close me 2 hours to Baltimore


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Dude you seriously want a ticket to the TCIA Expo right? I put a request in for you and devo i should know within a week.



Can I get one too Matt?? Is AA planning on going??


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Can I get one too Matt?? Is AA planning on going??



He might go he worked a booth at the one in Pittsburgh.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> He might go he worked a booth at the one in Pittsburgh.



Lol, did he have you there with him too, swinging off a breast??


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Lol, did he have you there with him too, swinging off a breast??



Sure, why not.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Im trying to replace a 372 that some artard backed over is the 395 a lot heavier? I hate using an 880 and avoid it at all costs on the ground isn't so bad but all to often I'm using a 36" in a tree. I had the 372 ported and it ran like a power house with a 32"
> 
> I buy saws off of eBay a lot I paid 350 for the 372 and put the big bore that was ported on it all the work was done for less than 200$ by a site member stumpy. So I only had 550 in it and it was close to 660 power. With basically a new top end on the motor.



Yeah I wouldn't call it light, you will notice the weight difference but running a 36" bar it is balanced nicely. I haven't used it in the tree climbing yet, only in a lift. It's always at the end of the jobs when the heavy hitters come out !


----------



## sgreanbeans

Spent the day cleaning and the filling stumps, holy hell! I am so ready for a pair of khakis and a nice company shirt! Slept 3 hours, up with pain. Then to top it of, Gregg, our Judo coach, ask me to help him move a exercises bike he bought off craigslist. No problem, how can I say no to the guy who has taught me and my kids for 8 years right! We get there, gotta move a treadmill out of his basement, HEAVY. Then take it to his daughters, then go pick up the bike. Pull up to the house, now keep in mind, my Doc at the VA is always bustin on me for what I do, about picking up heavy chit all the time "take it easy guy" So who should walk out, in a Hawaiian shirt, basket ball shorts and moon boots, yes I said moon boots! MY FREAKIN 70y/o DOCTOR, LOL. Uhhhhhhhh hiya Doc! "WTF are you doing now" Uhhhhhhhhhhhh, not listening to your advice, lol. It was funny, the guy who's class I got hurt in, meets the Doc who is treatin me, small freakin world. So today, as ordered ,by both Coach and Doc, gotta go in and finally get the new x-rays, this is going to be bad, wife will freak, the disk is pushin' out to the point, you can see it now, why the order for new x-rays, this is the same Doc that wants me to have surgery, not gong to happen. Just need to make it long enough to get to cali, then all will be well. 

Tacos and Beer, on the beach, in Encinitas, lookin at chicks in bikinis with Jeff, sounds like a cure to me!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

View attachment 252539
Hey rickytree. Your website says your a certified arborist. How comes your not listed on ISA website page "Verify an ISA Certification / Find a Tree Care Service"?


----------



## Rickytree

Because I am Certified by the Province of Ontario. Are you mad that I made you out like the total hack that you are. YOu're pathetic, got issues with me.... come to N.Falls ....make sure you got dental insurance you FAT windbag... Bring it.. DUMBO!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Because I am Certified by the Province of Ontario. Are you mad that I made you out like the total hack that you are. YOu're pathetic, got issues with me.... come to N.Falls ....make sure you got dental insurance you FAT windbag... Bring it.. DUMBO!!



Thats a threat. Not allowed per arborsite rules!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Because I am Certified by the Province of Ontario. Are you mad that I made you out like the total hack that you are. YOu're pathetic, got issues with me.... come to N.Falls ....make sure you got dental insurance you FAT windbag... Bring it.. DUMBO!!



:hmm3grin2orange: So really your certification is really nothing more then a business license. Go fill out form, pay fee and your certified.


----------



## Rickytree

Enough is enough.. Got a problem Come to N.Falls and I WILL fix it.


----------



## Rickytree

2treeornot2tree said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: So really your certification is really nothing more then a business license. Go fill out form, pay fee and your certified.



You really don't know nothing.....you're a clown


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rickytree said:


> Enough is enough.. Got a problem Come to N.Falls and I WILL fix it.



:hmm3grin2orange:

I would but you would probably try to rape me.

Remember when you said dont mess with you cause you'll tear me up. Well didnt work to well for you did it.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Rickytree said:


> Because I am Certified by the Province of Ontario. Are you mad that I made you out like the total hack that you are. YOu're pathetic, got issues with me.... come to N.Falls ....make sure you got dental insurance you FAT windbag... Bring it.. DUMBO!!



You two are the dumb and dumber of this site. I'm glad you 've been outed though, when guys like you are C.A's its lost it's credibility.


----------



## Rickytree

Holden go beat it. and 2eatornot2eat when you grow a set . N.Falls....till then I am sooooo done with you ......your a complete yankee fat slob JOKE. back to ignore . got better things to do but to make fun of your pathetic existence.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> You two are the dumb and dumber of this site. I'm glad you 've been outed though, when guys like you are C.A's its lost it's credibility.



Yea you got room to talk , you sucked off someone and they gave ya a turnkey business ! Just kidding but seriously ! I wouldn't throw any stones we have only see You whacking a evergreen improperly tied off !


----------



## treeclimber101

That's character assassination


----------



## mr. holden wood

Day started like any other, gridlock traffic headed down i5. On a overpass 10 or 15 people had 9/11 was a inside job banners up . Pissed me off. We should be thinking abought how many americans pulled together and were real heroes.Tired of everything being so political. Climbed a tree and thought of those guys that kicked azz on flight 93 and everyone else who dug deep that morning. 
Weird how I remember excatly what trees I was in the morning I heard of the towers falling and prentice 110 passing and I never knew anyone involved in either events. You never know my friends, live it up.


----------



## treeclimber101

Hey Holden wood i wanna totally meet you at mt Rushmore and kick your ass all over the scenic vista walk :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Groundman One

Umm... we went to work and cut a few trees down. Put the trunks into firewood and hauled the branches to the other side of the road and threw them in the ditch.

I don't think we got in any fights today, though.


----------



## treeclimber101

Groundman One said:


> Umm... we went to work and cut a few trees down. Put the trunks into firewood and hauled the branches to the other side of the road and threw them in the ditch.
> 
> I don't think we got in any fights today, though.



Try harder tomorrow no one likes a slacker


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Found rickys new business ad. I haven't been brave enough to look at his men seeking men ad. I can just imagine it goes something like. Ricky ####y I'll leave your butt all sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for putting the rest of you through all this pain and suffering from me exposing poor ####y rickytree. Please forgive me.



Low blow, You must have a mental problem that needs attention!
I hope you go to 'camp' for a while.
Jeff :angry2:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey Holden wood i wanna totally meet you at mt Rushmore and kick your ass all over the scenic vista walk :hmm3grin2orange:



Youre starting to slack 101 took you a minute to reply.Don't need to travel farther then my local tavern, to kick some ass. Anyway just had a moment being serious, forgot the forum. Ill just throw out every stupid worthless thought I ever have. Maybe someday, if I keep posting worthless chit like you Ill have 5k+ posts and then Ill know I made it, I officially have no life.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ricky, you keep this going and you should spend time, also! I can not eat the amount of 'popcorn' to keep thinking this is funny. You both are Idiot's and need a break!
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Ricky, you keep this going and you should spend time, also! I can not eat the amount of 'popcorn' to keep thinking this is funny. You both are Idiot's and need a break!
> Jeff



Just your opinion and it dont matter so butt out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just your opinion and it dont matter so butt out.



I don't 'Butt out!' 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't 'Butt out!'
> Jeff



Maybe someday you'll learn old man.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe someday you'll learn old man.



Maybe someday you will learn what I know, do your homework.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe someday you will learn what I know, do your homework.
> Jeff



Maybe maybe not. Whats funny is the guy that calls himself a bully is giving me crap. Maybe you should set by example.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Youre starting to slack 101 took you a minute to reply.Don't need to travel farther then my local tavern, to kick some ass. Anyway just had a moment being serious, forgot the forum. Ill just throw out every stupid worthless thought I ever have. Maybe someday, if I keep posting worthless chit like you Ill have 5k+ posts and then Ill know I made it, I officially have no life.



Could you imagine having 5 k things to post about without a single lucid thought , I mean that's a feat all in its self , and besides I think the joke missed you and I was trying to intervene wit a slight bit of humor regarding the ongoing girl slap fight , sorry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well i proved my point so i am done.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe maybe not. Whats funny is the guy that calls himself a bully is giving me crap. Maybe you should set by example.



Why are you angry ! Are you getting laid , I mean when I get the poison built up I get a little mean , just saying think about it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Why are you angry ! Are you getting laid , I mean when I get the poison built up I get a little mean , just saying think about it



not the problem. Just pissed me off the way he was ranting and raving the other day about everyone else. Someone needed to put him in his place. Thats all.


----------



## treemandan

You two need to give it a rest. Trust me, don't think, don't react, just stop.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe maybe not. Whats funny is the guy that calls himself a bully is giving me crap. Maybe you should set by example.



I try, but to slander someone on a public forum with a fake ad, ? 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I try, but to slander someone on a public forum with a fake ad, ?
> Jeff



But its ok for him to say come up and he is gonna knock out my teeth?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Why are you angry ! Are you getting laid , I mean when I get the poison built up I get a little mean , just saying think about it



Man, it was a hell of a wait but after 5k post of yer jibberish you finally came through with some sense.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> But its ok for him to say come up and he is gonna knock out my teeth?



Seriously, stop.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> not the problem. Just pissed me off the way he was ranting and raving the other day about everyone else. Someone needed to put him in his place. Thats all.



I understand the hate for sure , I can't stop either I just gotta keep going until I get my face bloodied ! So maybe just think about it and you've been at it for almost a week now , no one can win its too deep now !


----------



## formationrx

*...*

im beat...but i took a big bite...had to spike it.. no bucket access.. will finish tmw... 












enjoy the rest of your night guys...


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> not the problem. Just pissed me off the way he was ranting and raving the other day about everyone else. Someone needed to put him in his place. Thats all.



And a great job you did with that!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I understand the hate for sure , I can't stop either I just gotta keep going until I get my face bloodied ! So maybe just think about it and you've been at it for almost a week now , no one can win its too deep now !



Wow! 5k to 2!
You go girl!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

formationrx said:


> im beat...but i took a big bite...had to spike it.. no bucket access.. will finish tmw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy the rest of your night guys...



Wasnt there room to just murph it down?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Man, it was a hell of a wait but after 5k post of yer jibberish you finally came through with some sense.:msp_thumbup:



Please you invent new words for your posts I need a appendix just to understand your language so please the Dan don't even break my balls , I mean really , and when I figure out what you are saying it takes me another hour to figure out why!


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> But its ok for him to say come up and he is gonna knock out my teeth?



No, but it was not a threat. It was an invite.
I knew I stepped in it when I posted here!
Jeff (out)


----------



## mr. holden wood

formationrx said:


> im beat...but i took a big bite...had to spike it.. no bucket access.. will finish tmw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy the rest of your night guys...



Dont push yer self, you really think you can get her down in two days?


----------



## treeclimber101

There's gotta be a hidden septic tank or really expensive paver layout there , that toothpick should be horizontal


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> There's gotta be a hidden septic tank or really expensive paver layout there , that toothpick should be horizontal



I just feel sorry for the poor bastard who's gotta run that heaping mess through the chipper.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I just feel sorry for the poor bastard who's gotta run that heaping mess through the chipper.



It's not a brush pile it's a ready made ecologically sound habitat for woodland creatures , Doug taught me that all he needs is a beaver to move in no chipper required


----------



## formationrx

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wasnt there room to just murph it down?



no room + obstacles... she was way overloaded over the canal (behind the tree line)... had a hard lean in the wrong direction and there were baby trees and irrigation everywhere... i wish i could have flopped her... bad old tear half way up too.. it was all light play with no fat shock loads...


----------



## treeclimber101

#### this I am going for 6k posts tonight , all I need is 30 ozs of 5 hour and a large bag of crystal meth to get it done !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Could you imagine having 5 k things to post about without a single lucid thought , I mean that's a feat all in its self , and besides I think the joke missed you and I was trying to intervene wit a slight bit of humor regarding the ongoing girl slap fight , sorry :hmm3grin2orange:



Owned, this thread is a chit show from the get go.If you don't have a sense of humor/life this arena aint for you.


----------



## formationrx

mr. holden wood said:


> Dont push yer self, you really think you can get her down in two days?


 
shootin for a day and 1/2... but ill see how i feel in the morning... :msp_unsure:


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Owned, this thread is a chit show from the get go.If you don't have a sense of humor/life this arena aint for you.



This thread has single handly grown my ball breaking capabilities to astronomical proportions ! I mean some of these posts have pioneered tree humor for real , Jeff was onto something with the old post thread Theres good #### and right now chilling with my daughter and son it's either this or Icarly


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Owned, this thread is a chit show from the get go.If you don't have a sense of humor/life this arena aint for you.



I am starting to wonder 'What is wrong with us?; 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Groundman One

treeclimber101 said:


> Try harder tomorrow no one likes a slacker



Well, we're working for an older couple tomorrow. Not sure about him, but I can defintely beat the **** out of her. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

Tracey469 said:


> ya i think that is what is actually happening, tv. i thinkn i heard some banter about someone upgrading the site and doing some film work. the new site isnt up yet but the older one is marquistree.com



Why don't you go and by your dad


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Why don't you go get ####ed by your dad



Don't talk to ghost's.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> I just feel sorry for the poor bastard who's gotta run that heaping mess through the chipper.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mattfr12

Tracey469 said:


> ya i think that is what is actually happening, tv. i thinkn i heard some banter about someone upgrading the site and doing some film work. the new site isnt up yet but the older one is marquistree.com



Dude why does this keep getting posted. Quit making accounts and posting this ####.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Found rickys new business ad. I haven't been brave enough to look at his men seeking men ad. I can just imagine it goes something like. Ricky ####y I'll leave your butt all sticky.
> 
> 
> Sorry for putting the rest of you through all this pain and suffering from me exposing poor ####y rickytree. Please forgive me.



Be careful doing this it can lead to bad things. It needs deleted, it is 100% defamation of character. I like you Jared just trying to watch your back, I don't want ricky causing you a headache over this.

I've gone down this road with a local guy telling lies about us and I won. Don't wind up on the bad end of this stick. Imagine if you saw that sign where your customers could view it. I'd bet you would take legal action. What happened to us was someone was spray painting our billboards. Wouldn't you know it they caught the guy and it was a competitor.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Dude why does this keep getting posted. Quit making accounts and posting this ####.



Don't talk to ghost's.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> Be careful doing this it can lead to bad things. It needs deleted, it is 100% defamation of character. I like you Jared just trying to watch your back, I don't want ricky causing you a headache over this.



I think they got banned or put in time out, its been kinda quiet.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well now I am officially pissed off I have funny ass pictures from Halloween and I can't figure out this dog #### iPad it's about to get tossed through my living room window


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Well now I am officially pissed off I have funny ass pictures from Halloween and I can't figure out this dog #### iPad it's about to get tossed through my living room window



So just do it off you PC.
Jeff (save a window)


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> So just do it off you PC.
> Jeff (save a window)



I am done bud I am planted on the couch , the wife is reading a biology book and the dogs sacked out on my lap my next stop is bed and 530am comes quick anymore


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Well now I am officially pissed off I have funny ass pictures from Halloween and I can't figure out this dog #### iPad it's about to get tossed through my living room window



WAIT... give me and hour or two to get outside your living room window... I could have fun with an Ipad.

I bought a box full of them cheap but they werent working I guess...


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Well now I am officially pissed off I have funny ass pictures from Halloween and I can't figure out this dog #### iPad it's about to get tossed through my living room window



You need tap talk


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> You need tap talk



Dude I got it , and I can't even figure out how to post from it , so I am posting from safari


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh #### I forgot to login View attachment 252582


----------



## treeman75

I was going through some pics and came across this one. It was the largest green ash documented back in the mid eighties in Neb. It still could be, I forget the dimensions. Its on my friends moms farm.View attachment 252583
View attachment 252584


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh #### I forgot to login View attachment 252582



Looks like your dog is ready to start humping your leg! Is that your little hot house wife?


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 252585
me and my beautiful knocked up saintly wife LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 252586
here's the job where those stupid ####ing goats kept nibbling at us , man I was pissed that day for real


----------



## treeclimber101

View attachment 252588
just to be fair to my wife here's a not in costume pic funny I don't look much different LOL


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 252585
> me and my beautiful knocked up saintly wife LOL



Is that you own hair or a wig? You remind me of uncle eddie.uncle eddie vegas vacation - Bing Images


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Is that you own hair or a wig? You remind me of uncle eddie.uncle eddie vegas vacation - Bing Images



That's our costume LOL uncle Eddie and Catherine


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> That's our costume LOL uncle Eddie and Catherine



LOL, ya I get it now she was always knocked up!


----------



## treeman75

I love those movies! My wifes name is Ellen and when we watch those movies she calls me clark.LOL


----------



## treeman75

VEGAS VACATION CLIP - YouTube This is one of my favorite sayings.


----------



## squad143

Another long full day. Busy time of year. Got home late, again. Kids already in bed. Wife actually came into the garage to spend time with me while I made up some chains for tomorrows crane jobs. Up at 4:45.

Rats..... That's in 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I should apologize for my behavior the other night. To be perfectly honest, I've been going through a lot of crap this year, and just had a buzz on and was looking for a fight (to get my mind off things). It sounds funny to say, (and it does) but I should realize this isn't the place for that. I guess that's called respect... regardless. Anyway, thanks for having me, and I'll continue to strive towards making some improvements. :angel: 

Carry on..


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I was going through some pics and came across this one. It was the largest green ash documented back in the mid eighties in Neb. It still could be, I forget the dimensions. Its on my friends moms farm.View attachment 252583
> View attachment 252584



That is one big ash Ash

Painted my dump trailer and 20ft flat bed, trying to makem more purty for the sale. Did it outside, sun was baking down, things where dry to the touch in like 30 minutes! Got a ton of bids to do, but at some piont this week I need to work, pickin and choosin as I slowly shut down. 

If you had a bytchin client list, what would u sell it for, how would you go about pricing it. Have 3 guys interested, was going to the highest bidder, but they are all over the place and rightfully so. I can hand them 200g's a year in work and will put a wright up on my site and I will defer all calls to them thru my phone via the message. Not sure what number to put. I have been told 20% But I know that no one is going to be able to hand me 20g's

My add on craigslist Chicago
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/grd/3259593951.html

There are some typos, not sure why the edit does not show, I no hoe ta sphell custom! Bucket is under CDL, L-700 is over. F-350 is having a issue with the injection pump but the blade and dump bed or worth what I am asking for the whole thing. 
Dump trailer has new paint and new reflector stickers. 20ft flat bed as well, has fell ramp for stumpers,mowers and cars. 2g's firm for that


----------



## Pelorus

Starter on my 65XP chipper has been acting up so I performed some surgery on the old spare one yesterday to try to see what was going on. Amazed at the amount of crud and dust that had worked it's way inside the starter and solenoid. Got it all cleaned up and put back together (no extra parts left over), so I'm thankful the tinkering didn't result in an autopsy. No starter rebuild shop closer than 30 - 40 minute drive. Wifey was enlisted to help get the brushes held in to slide the works back in - strong lilttle springs on them things.

Problem seems to be that without a clutch, the starter is turning the whole works over when you start the machine, and if a little chunk of wood gets pinched between the blade and the anvil, (which happens sometimes after when transporting it down a bumpy road) it is awful hard on the starter. (dealer = $1000.00 for a new one).


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I think I should apologize for my behavior the other night. To be perfectly honest, I've been going through a lot of crap this year, and just had a buzz on and was looking for a fight (to get my mind off things). It sounds funny to say, (and it does) but I should realize this isn't the place for that. I guess that's called respect... regardless. Anyway, thanks for having me, and I'll continue to strive towards making some improvements. :angel:
> 
> Carry on..



Floods, Drought, Tornadoes, Tsunamis, Wars, now this... Next is locust , then trumpets and the four horsemen not far behind.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Floods, Drought, Tornadoes, Tsunamis, Wars, now this... Next is locust , then trumpets and the four horsemen not far behind.



Lol.. you forgot the part about hell freezing over!!


----------



## Grace Tree

Spent the morning lifting wireless internet guys up to see how tall of towers the end users will need. That's a job I could grow to love. Spent the afternoon taking apart a 4 stem maple. Cut and chuck and no clean up. If every day was like this one I could probably keep going till I'm 70.
Phil


----------



## treeman82

Got to play with the air spade for a few hours today in order to finish up a job that's been ongoing for the past few months. I split the purchase of a used compressor with a friend a little over a month ago, and even though it is small and old, it's nice to not have to rush. Looked at a job this evening, just cutting up a downed log but told the guy to call a friend of mine who can just grab onto it with his logging trailer. 

Best part of my day though... the POS construction company that took 2 months and change to pay me called today. They need me to go grind a stump for them first thing tomorrow morning. It's a roughly 40" diameter sweetgum, told them that I would be there first thing tomorrow to grind it out, but that I want a check for $500 in my hands as soon as it is done. Needless to say they were less than thrilled. Honestly I don't give a rat's behind though.


----------



## newsawtooth

treeman82 said:


> Got to play with the air spade for a few hours today in order to finish up a job that's been ongoing for the past few months. I split the purchase of a used compressor with a friend a little over a month ago, and even though it is small and old, it's nice to not have to rush. Looked at a job this evening, just cutting up a downed log but told the guy to call a friend of mine who can just grab onto it with his logging trailer.
> 
> Best part of my day though... the POS construction company that took 2 months and change to pay me called today. They need me to go grind a stump for them first thing tomorrow morning. It's a roughly 40" diameter sweetgum, told them that I would be there first thing tomorrow to grind it out, but that I want a check for $500 in my hands as soon as it is done. Needless to say they were less than thrilled. Honestly I don't give a rat's behind though.


 

$500 after? Get it before. I'm tired of the contractors, won't pay for months but they need 3 days of tree work done by tomorrow morning before the demolition starts.


----------



## treeclimber101

took out this monster chestnut oak today took 6 hours from when we opened the door and started til when we climbed back in the truck and headed in , was a bit tricky there was a 60 year old white dogwood that was a anniversary gift to the homeowners that couldn't be bashed up , so I was ####ting tacks with a couple lowered pieces but all was well , got paid well and a happy couple , tomorrow we are off to pole clip for 9 hours , good times and good money and no sweat !


----------



## treeclimber101

one more about a half hour before we murphed about 30 ft of it out literally landed 3" away from sprinkler head !


----------



## tree MDS

opcorn:opcorn:..


----------



## qwik48r

View attachment 252670
View attachment 252671
View attachment 252672


few pines on lakefront property... blew a 50' top (110' tree) on a block with my stickman roper... ran right to the ground then eased on the breaks.. total time in tree = 25 mins.

other one was a pita... (boss: i dont want a pine cone touching the roof!) ok dude.. you climb it...

did the poplar and oak behind it same day (little 80' trees)


----------



## treeman82

newsawtooth said:


> $500 after? Get it before. I'm tired of the contractors, won't pay for months but they need 3 days of tree work done by tomorrow morning before the demolition starts.



The way I see it, if somebody is there holding a check before I start, then that's ok.... but I'm not doing the job. I figure they jerked me around for my money, so I am jerking them around for their stump.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> The way I see it, if somebody is there holding a check before I start, then that's ok.... but I'm not doing the job. I figure they jerked me around for my money, so I am jerking them around for their stump.



That's right !


----------



## squad143

4:45 came too early this morning.

Worked with another company (Mike - MC Tree) removing 5 trees via a 60 Ton Terex. Man that thing is sweet. Second time I've done any sort of tree/crane work. Mike was generous enough to let me take two of the bigger ones. The other climbers (Bill and Brendan) did the rest. 4 trees were at one job site, (set the crane up twice) and the last tree was about 15 minutes away.

I'm one of the converted now. 

This leaning maple (left of hydro post) was my first of the day.






The crane even makes loading (soon to be firewood) alot easier.





Basswood log pick.





Basswood top pick.





Second location, Ash top pick


----------



## qwik48r

nice. wish i could rent a crane..!!!


----------



## squad143

Preparing to ride the ball





Setting the sling





Helps to have a large chipper........ and lots of capacity!!!!





Lowering an ash top





Nice to have a dead end street to work on.


----------



## mattfr12

This air conditioner/ pool setting lifting stuff is sweet. Been picking up an extra 3-5 Hun a few times a week now. The ac guys use us a lot because of where we can get the small kboom it's a 4x4 4400 so it goes in a yard pretty well. Units usually weigh less than 1k so they are easy pickings.

One we did today guy said when the original unit was put on the used around 150 foot of stick because of the angle from the driveway. I think I used less than 70:


----------



## mattfr12

squad143 said:


> Preparing to ride the ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting the sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helps to have a large chipper........ and lots of capacity!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering an ash top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have a dead end street to work on.



Good stuff, we use to rent a 60ton a lot but the price of the rental sky rocketed up here with all the gas drilling going on. You use to be able to rent a JLG man lift for like $800 a day now its over $1400. Then even if your willing to pay 1400$ your lucky to get one they are all usually rented out on well sites. Not sure what they want for a 60ton now but i know they wont show up around here endless its a couple grand and they are not staying for long for that. The smaller guys like 25-30 tons you can still get at a decent rate 900-1k per day.


----------



## tree md

Nice work. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blakesmaster

####'s been slowing down here the past few weeks except for the occasional blip from a storm. Was down to my last couple rinky dink trim jobs yesterday so I decided to just take the rest of the week off and focus on answering my phone and running calls down immediately. Brought in over $7500 worth of work yesterday so I think it was a good idea!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Got 3 people coming to look at my gear this weekend, 2 with bank checks the other with a pre-approved loan. I can only hope at this point! Need to go make some coin, but now I have a fear of going out and tearing something up before they come. Time to search the contracts for the fine prunes! 
Had a guy call me about my big aas fire wood pile last night "since your not going go to be here this winter, can I get stocked up, that way it doesn't go to waste" Jeeze,lol. Sure, just take the whole pile while your at it, what a mooch! I told him "how bout NOOOOOOOUUUUU" Haven't talked to this guy in like a year and out of the blue, we are best friends again. My F-I-L still heats with wood, he gets it ALL!
Then I have people snooping around, trying to find out crap about me and mine, WTF! Glad I became relevant in your life again! "So, have ya heard where Scott's going" LOL! Freakin algae eaters!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> ####'s been slowing down here the past few weeks except for the occasional blip from a storm. Was down to my last couple rinky dink trim jobs yesterday so I decided to just take the rest of the week off and focus on answering my phone and running calls down immediately. Brought in over $7500 worth of work yesterday so I think it was a good idea!



I keep bidding/selling work, even tho I am leaving, I am up front about it and they don't care, as I tell them that I will make sure they are left in good hands. Still haven't decided who I am going to give it too. Wish I could send it your way man!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> ####'s been slowing down here the past few weeks except for the occasional blip from a storm. Was down to my last couple rinky dink trim jobs yesterday so I decided to just take the rest of the week off and focus on answering my phone and running calls down immediately. Brought in over $7500 worth of work yesterday so I think it was a good idea!



Gotta love it when it goes like that! 

I just got a call informing me that I had better hold off on the $300 limb job I sold to an old lady yesterday. She says she has to get approval from her son. Whatever, I had almost forgotten about it already anyway. lol. I'm pretty sure I did pick up one for $1800, though, so all is good. Nasty little mess to climb.. cherry snapped of about 35' up (balanced on stump shards) and hung in a couple hemlocks.. over fence, fireplace, etc. Should be interesting.. assuming it comes through. The landscaper (old contact) still has to clear it with the client, so we'll see. I've been working on this property (and for the landscaper) for probably 13 years. Makes me feel good they still know who to call.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> I keep bidding/selling work, even tho I am leaving, I am up front about it and they don't care, as I tell them that I will make sure they are left in good hands. Still haven't decided who I am going to give it too. Wish I could send it your way man!



I must have missed it but what kind of job did you end up with out in Cali? Are you going to sell your trademark and clients? just wondering because it might be worth more than you think. if you kept track of everything you did you can get 20% out of a client list for so many years (Sometimes). They can be hard to sell.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I worked my ass off , and got paid handsomely when I was done , I wasn't part of the pole clipping expedition , instead I was covered from belt to forehead in grease , taking out the infeed wheel on the Vermeer replacing the bearing , and for a 13 year bearing , it gave me fight and a half , got it all apart and the race was welded to the shaft , no match for the hot wrench though , basically a 8 hour job to replace a 80.00 bearing , wonder what Vermeer would of charged a 1000.00 or so


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I must have missed it but what kind of job did you end up with out in Cali? Are you going to sell your trademark and clients? just wondering because it might be worth more than you think. if you kept track of everything you did you can get 20% out of a client list for so many years (Sometimes). They can be hard to sell.



He gave up tree work to work cold calling people to sell them cake decorations and not all kinds just flowers and such ! And it's commissioned position !


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> He gave up tree work to work cold calling people to sell them cake decorations and not all kinds just flowers and such ! And it's commissioned position !



Oh the lie's,
I am not supposed to say anything, but,,,,,,,,,,,here goes,,,


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh the lie's,
> I am not supposed to say anything, but,,,,,,,,,,,here goes,,,



The best part is if it's the company I think it is , we are on the subcontractor list , for snow and trees , granted its other side of the country but it's all the same company none the less , as a matter of fact we were just at a site they maintain .


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> ####'s been slowing down here the past few weeks except for the occasional blip from a storm. Was down to my last couple rinky dink trim jobs yesterday so I decided to just take the rest of the week off and focus on answering my phone and running calls down immediately. Brought in over $7500 worth of work yesterday so I think it was a good idea!



So you answered the phone for one day and sold 7500 ? Wow that's quite a turnaround from having a few trims to a strong week ! Awesome that's some salesmanship


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh the lie's,
> I am not supposed to say anything, but,,,,,,,,,,,here goes,,,



The confidential report is that he is being one of the cast member's on the re-make of 'Gomer Pyle, USMC' , 
Jeff 










:msp_tongue:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> So you answered the phone for one day and sold 7500 ? Wow that's quite a turnaround from having a few trims to a strong week ! Awesome that's some salesmanship



Eeyup. Them ladies love a beard. Thinking of bouncing out of town for a day or two. What's good in Joisey?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Eeyup. Them ladies love a beard. Thinking of bouncing out of town for a day or two. What's good in Joisey?



Right now all of it ! Crazy stupid work , and this weekend were gonna be red necking it up , tomorrow I am going fishing with tree legend down in north wildwood tomorrow night sat I got work in the morning then a coaches game and then were supposed to go fishing again , going for a real weekend of being completely useless and relaxed


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> So you answered the phone for one day and sold 7500 ? Wow that's quite a turnaround from having a few trims to a strong week ! Awesome that's some salesmanship



Wow, Soupy!
Jeff :tongue2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Don't speak to ghost's.
Jeff


----------



## formationrx

*...*

felt beat up today so i rested... good thing too... it was 102 out there... finished up this job yesterday (yeah it took all day)... there was a pile of pine cones the size of a small car:msp_sad:...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished up the storm damaged tree. Worked a 14 hour day today. My buddy came out with his crane, and 18 wheeler to pickup the wood. Biggest stump i have ever ground. 5'8" diameter where we started grinding. It took about 5 hours to grind it out with my 1625asjr. Came home exhausted and they some lady rear ended me on my way to pick up pizza. Had my first ride in the ambulance. Necks sore, but gotta get up and do another long day tomorrow.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

stump.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice job, but what's up with all the stubs?


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> I must have missed it but what kind of job did you end up with out in Cali? Are you going to sell your trademark and clients? just wondering because it might be worth more than you think. if you kept track of everything you did you can get 20% out of a client list for so many years (Sometimes). They can be hard to sell.



I will be the SoCal District Manager for a big show (non-disclosure agreement) I can say, once I am seated. Start Nov 1st. They didn't recruit me for my tree skills, they have those guys, most are probably way better than me. They wanted me for my sales, operational and leadership exp, that is what they are after. I wont be dong any field work.
Not selling any of the trademarked/copyrighted stuff. Keeping the company name and its legal status. Website will stay up and refer all field work to the Service I choose. Keeping the phone number.Client list is for sale and have 2 interested, but if the price isn't right, I will give it to a third. Making sure that my clients are taken care of by a good honest CA. Last time I left, when I was called back to Marines, I didn't think about this, and A holes went around saying I went under,I was on the run, all kinds of BS. They took my name and number and then destroyed them by super hackin. I have safeguarded for that this time
20% is what I thought too, but no one is going to have that coin. I stay small and still do very well. The phone number has way more potential, if they wanted to bid everything that comes in. I stay away from certain areas and certain types of work, so I pick and choose a lot. Get lots of calls for monsters, but I have been there and done that. No glory for me anymore. I like the multiple 40-50ft prunes at Hi-End estates, nice and easy, same money. I would rather leave the saws on the truck and just use my Zubat. Still do big stuff, but only for people I know and prior clients, but try real hard to avoid them. Things are good right now, and getting better, but my body isn't, this is why I am choosing to become a company man! Could never find "the guy" that I felt completely confident in running the field side while I was not there. Everyone wants to take unnecessary chances when the boss is away.Plan was to get a Jedi, then I would focus on the sales and build this into a big show, that was never going to happen. No one here was good enough. If they where good in the tree, they had major personal problems, if they didn't have any personal problems, they sucked in the tree.


We start production of the Gomer Pyle Cake Boss soon. Gunna make a fruit cake for everyone here, with nice wittle cherry on top.

Beer and Tacos


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> I will be the SoCal District Manager for a big show (non-disclosure agreement) I can say, once I am seated. Start Nov 1st. They didn't recruit me for my tree skills, they have those guys, most are probably way better than me. They wanted me for my sales, operational and leadership exp, that is what they are after. I wont be dong any field work.
> Not selling any of the trademarked/copyrighted stuff. Keeping the company name and its legal status. Website will stay up and refer all field work to the Service I choose. Keeping the phone number.Client list is for sale and have 2 interested, but if the price isn't right, I will give it to a third. Making sure that my clients are taken care of by a good honest CA. Last time I left, when I was called back to Marines, I didn't think about this, and A holes went around saying I went under,I was on the run, all kinds of BS. They took my name and number and then destroyed them by super hackin. I have safeguarded for that this time
> 20% is what I thought too, but no one is going to have that coin. I stay small and still do very well. The phone number has way more potential, if they wanted to bid everything that comes in. I stay away from certain areas and certain types of work, so I pick and choose a lot. Get lots of calls for monsters, but I have been there and done that. No glory for me anymore. I like the multiple 40-50ft prunes at Hi-End estates, nice and easy, same money. I would rather leave the saws on the truck and just use my Zubat. Still do big stuff, but only for people I know and prior clients, but try real hard to avoid them. Things are good right now, and getting better, but my body isn't, this is why I am choosing to become a company man! Could never find "the guy" that I felt completely confident in running the field side while I was not there. Everyone wants to take unnecessary chances when the boss is away.Plan was to get a Jedi, then I would focus on the sales and build this into a big show, that was never going to happen. No one here was good enough. If they where good in the tree, they had major personal problems, if they didn't have any personal problems, they sucked in the tree.
> 
> 
> We start production of the Gomer Pyle Cake Boss soon. Gunna make a fruit cake for everyone here, with nice wittle cherry on top.
> 
> Beer and Tacos



I'm happy for you, Scott. I believe you're a guy who's worked for it and deserves it and it seems like the timing is right. 
Phil


----------



## squad143

mattfr12 said:


> Good stuff, we use to rent a 60ton a lot but the price of the rental sky rocketed up here with all the gas drilling going on. You use to be able to rent a JLG man lift for like $800 a day now its over $1400. Then even if your willing to pay 1400$ your lucky to get one they are all usually rented out on well sites. Not sure what they want for a 60ton now but i know they wont show up around here endless its a couple grand and they are not staying for long for that. The smaller guys like 25-30 tons you can still get at a decent rate 900-1k per day.



It was close to a few grand, but money well spent. Even with paying off the crane, we put a fairly large gross for the days work.

Even after doing 5 large trees, the guys weren't beat.


----------



## Blakesmaster

A couple of spruces a friend planted last year are showing some die back signs. He sent me these pics as he's out of town. Not sure what the deal is. If I had more info I'd give it. Any thoughts on diagnoses/treatment?
















View attachment 252850
View attachment 252851
View attachment 252852


----------



## Youngbuck20

tree MDS said:


> Nice job, but what's up with all the stubs?



you havent heard of the porcupine tree??


----------



## treeclimber101

I went out and smoked out another job just for good measure ! I love being tired of working for the first week in almost 3 years we are on the work , and I have plenty to look at for next week too ! All I can say is thank you tree gods for shining down on me , I am gonna sack it away like a squirrel too !


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101

straight up smoked it out and got some nice sticks to boot


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> stump.



5 Hours? Duuude what kind of teeth are you running?


----------



## millbilly

treeclimber101 said:


> straight up smoked it out and got some nice sticks to boot



Don't you wish you had another 15ft. I know I do, I only have 55ft. wh.


----------



## Toddppm

This was from last Friday, can't believe it's been a week already! Had to slice, dice and roll all of this Oak out of the backyard through this little gate and curbed sidewalk, no room for a crane. This is after I already dumped 1 truckload. 











Everything running together lately. Oct. full, hopefully new people can wait until Novmber, never been this busy this time of year.


----------



## Toddppm

Looked at this half dead POS oak, guy wants to save it??:bang: OK, who here thinks I could just trim this up and walk away?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> Looked at this half dead POS oak, guy wants to save it??:bang: OK, who here thinks I could just trim this up and walk away?



LOL!
Hey Todd, just prune out the dead and get paid and give him your card so he can call you back.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Nice job, but what's up with all the stubs?



I cut those limbs on sunday. I was setup on the otherside of the tree with the bucket, and i couldn't reach to cut them tight against the tree because of the other limbs.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> 5 Hours? Duuude what kind of teeth are you running?



900 series greenteeth. I ground the stump in 3 levels. Had to change all the teeth out, and then rotate some later on too.


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> 900 series greenteeth. I ground the stump in 3 levels. Had to change all the teeth out, and then rotate some later on too.



Wow 5 hours! Thats crazy, what was the price on that sucker if you dont mind my asking? Or was it part of the removal?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It was part of a emergency job from last saturday. If i was gonna price it. I would have went $600


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

One of my employees found this sucker while walking around in the creek getting out branches from this masive mulberry removal from today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> 900 series greenteeth. I ground the stump in 3 levels. Had to change all the teeth out, and then rotate some later on too.



You need a real stump grinder!
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> 900 series greenteeth. I ground the stump in 3 levels. Had to change all the teeth out, and then rotate some later on too.



Must have been 2 levels too many :msp_sneaky: I'm still using regular rounded teeth on mine and would have been pissed if that took more than an hour. I don't let them get very dull before I change them though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> You need a real stump grinder!
> Jeff :msp_scared:



I dont do a ton of stump grinding. When i get more stumps and the machine will pay for itself, i would like to get a rg100. I only have $4000 into the grinder that i have so gonna hang onto it for a while.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Must have been 2 levels too many :msp_sneaky: I'm still using regular rounded teeth on mine and would have been pissed if that took more than an hour. I don't let them get very dull before I change them though.



Teeth werent dull. I ground out about 18" - 20" vertical of stump.


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> 900 series greenteeth. I ground the stump in 3 levels. Had to change all the teeth out, and then rotate some later on too.



I have the same grinder but a few years older. Did a stump about that size last year, 4.5 hrs I only went 4 inch below ground with green teeth. I said never again. 25 hp is just not enough for them big stumps.


----------



## OLD OAK

Trying to remember how to post pictures, see if this works. small pine removal from the other day. Like my hard hat.


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> Don't you wish you had another 15ft. I know I do, I only have 55ft. wh.



I have never run one to answer that question , I think 55 is the least though , I heard the elevators are expensive to maintain


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I have never run one to answer that question , I think 55 is the least though , I heard the elevators are expensive to maintain



to maintain and own, very significant price difference. 55ft would have to be the bare minimum if you wanna be working on 80 foot trees its not gonna get you to far. I truthfully dont use the elevator to much just run it like a regular bucket, usually 60 foot is high enough to rig from. but its nice to have the extra when you need it instead of all the other crazy crap you would have to do. just saves you alot of time. where they really shine is when your doing crane removal you can use the bucket to set the slings on a fairly large tree.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am good with 60ft


----------



## derwoodii

Just cleaned prepared 6 saws from 023 to 310 and all the PPE gear for basic handling and cross cut training next week. Its really sad,:msp_sad: I gets them all neat sharp n good to go then let complete newbies run the guts out and dig the dirt with em. More often even with my best supervision by 1/2 time i got plenty of saws to show n tell how to sharpen and maintain.. :msp_smile:


----------



## deevo

This week was insane starting last Saturday when we had a storm go thru, 3 big insurance jobs and 4 scheduled removals this week, did 3 14 hr days. Worked with another companies bucket truck on a few. Looking like a good rest of the year! Some big jobs lined up right til the end of November now!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

This was a scheduled silver maple removal, we were more then half done at this point, on a lean over towards the neighbour's property. Plus the new owners putting in a new cottage. Slammed it out in under 2 hours, then he had us take down 2 50' Ash trees. Chip truck was filled. That's when I got the call from the insurance company, 4 stemmed Red Oak split at the base went 4 different ways, one on a building, one took out the neighbour's brand new tractor, the other 2 were hanging on by a thread! Lot's of pics, will post it in the picture forum.......oh yes I got some video just for u know who (I am not going there anymore and don't want any bs flak)


----------



## deevo

*Here is a peak*

My crane guy was liking me this week! over 30 hours of crane work with him since last Saturday!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

I have always been good with 60ft, if I needed more. I just set my line from the bucket and climbed the rest. Then had a groundie bring it down from the lower controls, and get it out of the way. However, have always wanted a elevator!

Pruned 3 yesterday, had this ash, I should have bid more, didn't loose my but or anything, but missed the amount of deadwood in that thing, holy crap! Couldn't leave it tho, had to do er right. Some of them blend in to damn good, in the upper canopy. Missed some decent sized branches at the bid. He got his money worth! I hate deadwood in ash trees, they grab EVERTHING!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> I'm happy for you, Scott. I believe you're a guy who's worked for it and deserves it and it seems like the timing is right.
> Phil



Thanks Phil!


----------



## tree MDS

60' work height is fine for the average takedown.. assuming you're any good, can rig with poles and aren't affraid to make the big cuts. There are always gonna be those trees that laugh at a 60 footer, but thats why they make spikes for.


----------



## tree MDS

Did too much on a lightly sprained ankle yesterday, now I'm screwed! Looks like you poor bastards are gonna be stuck with me for the weekend.. can hardly even drive, as everything I own is a standard and it's my left foot. Grr.. can't even run bids like this!! 

I fully intend to do everything in my power to not get banned!! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

A few more from weds and a tiny oak we had to trim in a city alley was quite a pain the ass


----------



## jefflovstrom

Almost 9am and already 90 degrees,,,,,,yuk.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Almost 9am and already 90 degrees,,,,,,yuk.
> Jeff



ewwwwwwe


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finished up the storm damaged tree. Worked a 14 hour day today. My buddy came out with his crane, and 18 wheeler to pickup the wood. Biggest stump i have ever ground. 5'8" diameter where we started grinding. It took about 5 hours to grind it out with my 1625asjr. Came home exhausted and they some lady rear ended me on my way to pick up pizza. Had my first ride in the ambulance. Necks sore, but gotta get up and do another long day tomorrow.



That was the first real stick I did since you and NC came and helped me with that poplar down here. First crane job in at least 5 years. I had a piece of wood flip and almost take me out:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Almost 9am and already 90 degrees,,,,,,yuk.
> Jeff



Quit your #####ing we had to suffer through 75 and sunny today , I mean they say tomorrow may be almost 78 here that's hot as hell for a Sunday in September ! I mean no one should have to live this way !


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got up to 106,,,yuk!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Later all I am headed out for a night ride it finally cooled off enough that I can go ride the bike ! Just kidding Jeffy LOL !


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Got up to 106,,,yuk!
> Jeff



Are you saying yuck or yuke? I don't understand Swedish or Norse for that matter !


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you saying yuck or yuke? I don't understand Swedish or Norse for that matter !



Dude are you running a 352 or 372 grinder and what's the hp?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you saying yuck or yuke? I don't understand Swedish or Norse for that matter !



Yuk.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked on removing this mulberry on Friday. Grinded the stump and topsoiled and seeded Yesturday. The stump was 8' x 7'. Took about 4 hours to grind. Used the topsoil as a ramp to load all the grindings in the trailer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Still waiting on my metal ends for my wood ramps to be bent so i built this dirt ramp to load the grindings.


----------



## Grace Tree

Broke my left index finger yesterday doing storm cleanup on an oak. I was set up in the road but there was lots of Amish buggy traffic and we had to keep throttling the chipper back because it was scaring the horses. We decided to move into the yard to get the rest. Couldn't reach a couple 3 ft. stubs I'd left from the lift so I climbed out to whack them. Cut the top one with my hand on the lower one. Stupid. Pretty clean break I guess 'cause there's not a lot of pain. Just that bone grinding against bone feeling. Lots of work booked. This isn't going to be good.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> That was the first real stick I did since you and NC came and helped me with that poplar down here. First crane job in at least 5 years. I had a piece of wood flip and almost take me out:msp_rolleyes:



Nice job danno! What are you doing in the last pic, "working the tips"? 

At first I thought jarod was hitting the Slim Fast, or something! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Just got a call from a customer, gotta run out and look at a good sized poplar takedown. This being a respectable member of society thing ain't such a bad deal. Huh, go figure..

My favorite is waving to the Pigs on occaision, that one still gets me! Hahaha..


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> That was the first real stick I did since you and NC came and helped me with that poplar down here. First crane job in at least 5 years. I had a piece of wood flip and almost take me out:msp_rolleyes:



Glad your ok Danno, what was the height of that crane? Good job. I've been working so much with cranes lately, it's a weird feeling when we don't have one at a job site now!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Glad your ok Danno, what was the height of that crane? Good job. I've been working so much with cranes lately, it's a weird feeling when we don't have one at a job site now!



The crane has 90' of stick, plus a jib, but he doesnt have it on the crane right now.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Dude are you running a 352 or 372 grinder and what's the hp?



It's a 352 , 35 hp just replaced it last summer at the tune of 7500.00 !


----------



## deevo

Small Wood said:


> Broke my left index finger yesterday doing storm cleanup on an oak. I was set up in the road but there was lots of Amish buggy traffic and we had to keep throttling the chipper back because it was scaring the horses. We decided to move into the yard to get the rest. Couldn't reach a couple 3 ft. stubs I'd left from the lift so I climbed out to whack them. Cut the top one with my hand on the lower one. Stupid. Pretty clean break I guess 'cause there's not a lot of pain. Just that bone grinding against bone feeling. Lots of work booked. This isn't going to be good.
> Phil



Hope it heals fast for you Phil


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> The crane has 90' of stick, plus a jib, but he doesnt have it on the crane right now.



Cool, yeah never had to add the jib on any jobs we have done either.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is very nice here today. 15 degree cool down. 
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It is very nice here today. 15 degree cool down.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Did you go out and ride your bicycle, Jeffrey??


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Did you go out and ride your bicycle, Jeffrey??



Daddy took my training wheels off!!! Whoooooooooo
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Daddy took my training wheels off!!! Whoooooooooo
> Jeff



Lol.. Good one!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I went out this morning on my way to see my buddies team play a game stopped and did a estimate got 3 good days outta one stop , I don't know what it is but something seems to have broken around here !


----------



## treeclimber101

this is mine Matt , notice the bent exhaust pipe that happened when I had that little roll over incident that almost gave me a dirt nap , that machine and I have had a love /hate relationship mostly hate on my end , but it's a tough little machine and runs like a beast now , I run full synthetics in this new engine after reading the manual that engine always called for 5w30 not to bad looking for a 7 year old machine I was thinking about painting it this winter ! Sike I am lying LOl


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> this is mine Matt , notice the bent exhaust pipe that happened when I had that little roll over incident that almost gave me a dirt nap , that machine and I have had a love /hate relationship mostly hate on my end , but it's a tough little machine and runs like a beast now , I run full synthetics in this new engine after reading the manual that engine always called for 5w30 not to bad looking for a 7 year old machine I was thinking about painting it this winter ! Sike I am lying LOl



I had one a few years ago when they wouldn't fix the motor mounts under warranty. So I opted to sell it but the stumps I did grind out with it the thing did good. Think the mounts started crapping out around 500 hours. I was just pissed because I still think it should have been covered, Not really a wear and year item.

How did you manage to roll it. I'm always afraid of this due to some of the crazy places we got to go. I would hate to see my insurance hike after totaling a grinder. Lost a chipper two years ago when a lady decided to t- bone it. Tore my class 5 hitch halfway off the truck. It went completely on its side.


----------



## sgreanbeans

One of my guys flipped one of those on its side. He had taken the extra tires off to get thru a gate, then didnt put them back on and tried to turn on a hill, kid was a good operator, brain farted that day, in a bad way. Luckily the HO was totally cool and helped us set the thing back up, we let it sit for a while, pulled the plugs, cleaned out the cylinders, put em back, started right up and we ground the stump! Just grateful it didn't flip onto him,

Had 1 and half showings of the equipment. First guy showed, wants it, going to bank today. Second guy called, didn't get finished at the bank? So he didn't come,I didn't get what he meant so I asked, he said "no, I will be coming up there WITH the check, I want everything, I'm serous, I want it" ......... we will see. Told them both, first with the money is first with the gear. 
Would rather sell to the kid that didn't show, as he wants everything, all trucks too. Kid sound like I did 20 years ago, kinda laughed at the the thought of me wondering whether he could get the loan our not. "I got it, no problem,LOL, banker just wanted me to come look in person first, I don't need too, as long as everything works as you say, I don't want to drive all the way up there and not be able to pay for it right there and then" 
Sounds good to me!
Guys that did show, seemed like good kids, farmer kids, wanting to get in, so I gave them the "Way of the Jedi" speech. Told them that I would help them whether they buy it or not. If they are Newbs, want them doing things right from the get go.

Worked all day on the stuff, why is it that when you get ready to sell something, THAT'S when you make it all purty and stuff!


----------



## deevo

Got the go ahead to remove the rest of the red oak from on top of the tractor from the insurance job we did last week. It's another company the neighbour was dealing with and gave us the job. It's looking like another good week! Lot's of big $ jobs lined up. Supposed to rain but who cares!


----------



## treeclimber101

When mine rolled I was walking it down a steep grade , it either blew a tire firdt or during , cause I had no warning it just fell towards me , I hit the key and shut it down ! It rolled 2 full times and lodged itself against a tree , we uprighjted it let it sit for almost an hour and it fired right back up. I was completely terrified cause the tree it wedged itself against almost pinned me in thjere with it . It would have crushed me for sure !


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> When mine rolled I was walking it down a steep grade , it either blew a tire firdt or during , cause I had no warning it just fell towards me , I hit the key and shut it down ! It rolled 2 full times and lodged itself against a tree , we uprighjted it let it sit for almost an hour and it fired right back up. I was completely terrified cause the tree it wedged itself against almost pinned me in thjere with it . It would have crushed me for sure !



thats pretty wild. dont even wanna think about it because we try and drive ours in some scary places. only thing ive ever did a few barell rolls in was a skid steer. It was a smaller case and was carring heavy wood. i couldnt back up the hill or it stood nose up so i had to drive up it and one of the effin versatech junk forks finally bent enough to fall off. so log comes off skid steer did a neat 2 rolls with me in it. i think i pee'd my pants. needed a few stitches in the old head but all was good. skid steer is still kicking and has probably been flipped a few more times by the people we sold it to. a really unbalanced machine compared to the bobcats we use now.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> thats pretty wild. dont even wanna think about it because we try and drive ours in some scary places. only thing ive ever did a few barell rolls in was a skid steer. It was a smaller case and was carring heavy wood. i couldnt back up the hill or it stood nose up so i had to drive up it and one of the effin versatech junk forks finally bent enough to fall off. so log comes off skid steer did a neat 2 rolls with me in it. i think i pee'd my pants. needed a few stitches in the old head but all was good. skid steer is still kicking and has probably been flipped a few more times by the people we sold it to. a really unbalanced machine compared to the bobcats we use now.



There was a guy about 10years ago that drowned In a bobcat , he was putting big boulders around a pond and the machine fell on its face in about 3 ft of water and he was trapped in it for a while , his wife went to look for him out back later In the day and found him , he was a older fellow , but what a awful way to go ! Guy couldn't get the door open because the arm was up and I guess he couldn't get the front or back window out either , scary , 2 years ago we were snow plowing and we rented a T 300 bobcat and half way through the night the turbo went the engine ran away and was puffing coal like a locomotive , the guy shut off the key and couldn't get the arms back down enough to open the door. And basically almost suffocated inside the machine when it filled up with heavy white smoke , we basically tore the door off the hinge to get him out !


----------



## tree md

Nearly rolled mine off the trailer today... Heading to the job this morning and a 77 year old lady ran a red light and tried to turn into the casino right in front of me.... No stopping an f250 with a 16' trailer and stump grinder. T-boned her. She was at fault. Thankfully she was insured. My truck will probably be totalled. Jackknifed my trailer trying to swerve and miss her. Bent my tongue and jack stand on my trailer. Jack is shot on the trailer. Oh well, her insurance company is paying for rental on a new 3/4 ton while I have mine either fixed or replaced... Needless to say, I didn't make it to the job today. Homeowner was cool about it. I'll get it in the morning.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Nearly rolled mine off the trailer today... Heading to the job this morning and a 77 year old lady ran a red light and tried to turn into the casino right in front of me.... No stopping an f250 with a 16' trailer and stump grinder. T-boned her. She was at fault. Thankfully she was insured. My truck will probably be totalled. Jackknifed my trailer trying to swerve and miss her. Bent my tongue and jack stand on my trailer. Jack is shot on the trailer. Oh well, her insurance company is paying for rental on a new 3/4 ton while I have mine either fixed or replaced... Needless to say, I didn't make it to the job today. Homeowner was cool about it. I'll get it in the morning.



Wow man , as long as your ok , the truck can be replaced or fixed , believe me I have sent a few to the junkyard in epic fashion , sucks though was it the new one ya just bought ?


----------



## tree md

Yeah, it was my new truck. Really sucks! Had it taken to my mechanic's salvage yard. He's pretty good. I'm sure he'll be able to fix it for less than the book value. Kind of crazy, he called me right after the accident, while I was waiting on the cops, to talk to me about some storm damage at one of his rental homes. Told him my truck was on it's way into him. 

Knocked the crap out of the lady's Mustang... Knocked her 100' down the road. She was still in the hospital as of an hour ago... And the accident happened around 9 am. She seemed OK when she left in the ambulance... A few small cuts and a little disoriented... Hope she is going to be OK...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Yeah, it was my new truck. Really sucks! Had it taken to my mechanic's salvage yard. He's pretty good. I'm sure he'll be able to fix it for less than the book value. Kind of crazy, he called me right after the accident, while I was waiting on the cops, to talk to me about some storm damage at one of his rental homes. Told him my truck was on it's way into him.
> 
> Knocked the crap out of the lady's Mustang... Knocked her 100' down the road. She was still in the hospital as of an hour ago... And the accident happened around 9 am. She seemed OK when she left in the ambulance... A few small cuts and a little disoriented... Hope she is going to be OK...



Yea that was rude of me not to remember that there was another car involved , hope she is ok !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went and looked at 6 jobs tonight to bid. Got 2 of them for sure, maybe more. One guy had a small tree to remove and grind that stump and another stump. Both stumps were 15" diameter. I told him $250. I thought he was gonna have a heart attack. He said it was just too much, and he was gonna have to shop around for a cheaper price. But if he cant find one, hes gonna have me do it. Funny thing about the whole thing is the guy has two cadilacs and one mercedes in his driveway. What a cheap ass.


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went and looked at 6 jobs tonight to bid. Got 2 of them for sure, maybe more. One guy had a small tree to remove and grind that stump and another stump. Both stumps were 15" diameter. I told him $250. I thought he was gonna have a heart attack. He said it was just too much, and he was gonna have to shop around for a cheaper price. But if he cant find one, hes gonna have me do it. Funny thing about the whole thing is the guy has two cadilacs and one mercedes in his driveway. What a cheap ass.



Its always the people you just know have money who either are shocked at the prices or take FOREVER to pay you.


----------



## mattfr12

cfield said:


> Its always the people you just know have money who either are shocked at the prices or take FOREVER to pay you.



We work in some rich places lambo's ferraris are not an uncommon thing, and some of them flinch at 500$. really amazes me, maybe thats why they have a lambo tho thats where all the bread and milk money went?


----------



## cfield

Any of you guys ever ask for a deposit on large jobs? Im sick of having to wait sometimes up to a week for my $, especially when I gotta pay for contractors such as a crane or log truck. I dont think people realize what running costs are for a tree conpany.


----------



## tree md

I get a signed contract and 1/3 deposit on any job that I have to contract a crane. I got burned once or twice before. If that crane rolls out of the shop you are paying the minimum whether you do the job or they cancel. The deposit covers your tail as well as let's you know that they are serious.


----------



## mattfr12

cfield said:


> Any of you guys ever ask for a deposit on large jobs? Im sick of having to wait sometimes up to a week for my $, especially when I gotta pay for contractors such as a crane or log truck. I dont think people realize what running costs are for a tree conpany.



Only thing is the deposits can cost you the job also. I understand why your doing It I wouldn't want to piss money away either. Sometimes people don't like it tho, a lot of cases that's how people know I'm a straight shooter is no cash till completion. Not a lot for them to worry about. Cash up front causes the fear of you not showing up or it being some type of scam. 

Larger crane jobs fly by nights are not tackling so it's usually an established company that can't just flee. so a deposits on something like that seems reasonable.


----------



## mattfr12

tree md said:


> I get a signed contract and 1/3 deposit on any job that I have to contract a crane. I got burned once or twice before. If that crane rolls out of the shop you are paying the minimum whether you do the job or they cancel. The deposit covers your tail as well as let's you know that they are serious.



600$ min for me if I rent a 60ton. I have never lost it but have had to track people down for over a month for it also. Every time we roll it out the cheapest tree we have ever done with it I think was around 6k because the crane alone usually eats up 2-3. A tree you need a 60ton for is also 2/3 loads with our biggest rigs of just wood.


----------



## jefflovstrom

cfield said:


> Any of you guys ever ask for a deposit on large jobs? Im sick of having to wait sometimes up to a week for my $, especially when I gotta pay for contractors such as a crane or log truck. I dont think people realize what running costs are for a tree conpany.



Really? 
Did that conversation come up when you sold the job? Do they know you need their money quickly because your working capital is based on a due date? 
Quit complaining if you are screwing yourself.
Jeff


----------



## rtsims

A good working capital cycle balances incoming and outgoing payments to maximize working capital. Unfortunately in these times, it's hard to keep adequate funds in the bank at all times. So it would make sense to get a deposit on a crane job etc. Would I ever ask my customer for a dime before the job was completed, no, but that's just the way I operate.


----------



## sgreanbeans

As many know. I do take deposits, all the time. Anything over 1000, I want 50% This is for first time custys only, repeats, no worries. I tell them straight up, that it is a security deposit, that it shows me that u have the money to pay me. Once the work is complete, you have nothing tangible to recover if they try and burn ya. Just because they have a BMW in the drive, doesn't mean they have the money to pay the tree guy. I have capital and a huge credit line (that I never use) So its not that I need the money, but I have been burned real bad before, wont happen again. Some people, on occasion don't like this and they don't pick me, that's fine. I am easily vetted and if they still feel funny, after they check me out,maybe its because they are the types to rip ya off, anyways, if they don't go with me, that's OK, the next one will. Or, if I am planting a bunch of trees, I will take a material deposit. Ordered in 15 trees once, then they decided they wanted to wait a year!


----------



## tree MDS

Its pouring out there already. Both of my chip trucks are getting worked on anyway, so not like I could go out with my moron.. even if I wanted too. Lol. I scheduled a dentist appointment for later (have to have my one tooth worked on, lol). Good stuff.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Its pouring out there already. Both of my chip trucks are getting worked on anyway, so not like I could go out with my moron.. even if I wanted too. Lol. I scheduled a dentist appointment for later (have to have my one tooth worked on, lol). Good stuff.



Must be a long ride... I hear they dont have dentists up in them there hills.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Must be a long ride... I hear they dont have dentists up in them there hills.



Lol. Its actually pretty sweet up this way (I'm sure you know that, but just saying). I couldn't think of any place I'd rather live. I've been just criusing around, trying to get lost on the back roads lately. For some reason treework just doesn't seem so important these days.. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think it's a good thing. I'm just enjoying life.. it's like the war is over. 

I guess one would have to suffer for as long as I have to understand it. The payout is looking pretty sweet, though!!


----------



## deevo

cfield said:


> Any of you guys ever ask for a deposit on large jobs? Im sick of having to wait sometimes up to a week for my $, especially when I gotta pay for contractors such as a crane or log truck. I dont think people realize what running costs are for a tree conpany.



Yep, anything over $2500 I ask for a deposit (other then municpal or insurance jobs)
Never been screwed over (yet) but that way I know they are serious.


----------



## Pelorus

I can count on one hand the number of times I've been screwed over by customers since getting into this game, but in almost every case I should have listened to my gut and not agreed to do the work in the first place. Have never taken a deposit. Some customers do take a long time to pay as in months. That usually becomes the kiss of death as far as ever working for them again. 

A large hardscaping / paving company up in my neck of the woods (Fowler Construction) takes 90+ days to pay their subs. One of their estimators joked with me that half of Muskoka (Ontario) works for them, the other half refuses to work for them. Thjey once took slightly over 4 months to pay me and I only got the cheque after some testy phone calls.


----------



## jefflovstrom

If we do an HOA from the 3rd week of the month and finish the 2nd week of the next month, that check could take sixty day's. Happens all the time. The worst is a company here that wait's 180 day's. If it is a big job it might be worth it. I know this is apples to orange's, but saying that, in a demographic scale, it just seem's that having an account that you can work with is worth pushing a little more.
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## deevo

Finished up with the remaining part of the storm damaged oak job from last week. Neighbour had to go thru his insurance as it pretty much wrote off his new tractor, smoked is little utlility trailer and dinged up the side of his garage. Pretty easy one, got one heck of a soaker today though! Appraiser wanted it off to do his thing. Another day another tree! Looks like we be getting wet all week! :msp_thumbup::msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, you got it done.
Jeff


----------



## tree md

jefflovstrom said:


> If we do an HOA from the 3rd week of the month and finish the 2nd week of the next month, that check could take sixty day's. Happens all the time. The worst is a company here that wait's 180 day's. If it is a big job it might be worth it. I know this is apples to orange's, but saying that, in a demographic scale, it just seem's that having an account that you can work with is worth pushing a little more.
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



Yeah but you are playing with other people's money... Try holding out for 60 days on
your own paycheck...


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Finished up with the remaining part of the storm damaged oak job from last week. Neighbour had to go thru his insurance as it pretty much wrote off his new tractor, smoked is little utlility trailer and dinged up the side of his garage. Pretty easy one, got one heck of a soaker today though! Appraiser wanted it off to do his thing. Another day another tree! Looks like we be getting wet all week! :msp_thumbup::msp_tongue:



Good stuff.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

3 quotes and another reason why I don't grind stumps in the rain. 1 stump, 36" birch. Took 2 hours to make it look good and my grinder looks like heck. Everything wet, open up dry dirt at speed and it sticks to everything. 

Then I go quote a job. 26" stump right against a light pole. Backyard.... 12" stump with 3 utility boxes within 3' of it. Total waste of time. 

High winds and rain.... gonna be a tough profitable week.


----------



## Don475

I love TreeClimber 101


----------



## tree MDS

Had some heavy rain and winds yesterday/last night. My chip truck is still in the shop too. I kinda hope there aren't any calls from it. I have enough to deal with just with regular work starting to back up. 

I know what I have to do (get out there with the moron), I'm just so damn tired of it. I mean how are you supposed to teach somebody something, when they're too busy flapping their gums? 

Oh well, I guess if it was easy, everyone would be doing it... oh wait, they are. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Spent the last few days painting my trailers and makin evera ting luuk puuuurty. Now I gotta go out and get them dirty! 

Supposedly have everything sold, 2 guys racing at the bank. But talk is cheap, so we will see. I have had 3 guys already tell me that they where going to buy it, then they couldn't get the money. I hate stroker's. 
Guys keep wanting to check every thing out. I am now telling them, "show me proof that you have the ability to pay, via cash or a call from your bank" Tired of meeting these guys and then they want to "demo" it on a job, YEAH RIGHT! They are just looking to get a free rental.


----------



## derwoodii

derwoodii said:


> Just cleaned prepared 6 saws from 023 to 310 and all the PPE gear for basic handling and cross cut training next week. Its really sad,:msp_sad: I gets them all neat sharp n good to go then let complete newbies run the guts out and dig the dirt with em. More often even with my best supervision by 1/2 time i got plenty of saws to show n tell how to sharpen and maintain.. :msp_smile:



Well they did good by end of day, even some complete newbs who'd never held a saw had the skill set for bar tip letter writting work down.










this mob from a few months back just as good I've trained 200+ last 5 years and not ones come back missing any bits,,,,hmm er well yet.. give em time one will find a way around the course structure and design.. you can only do yer best to teach n show em the what nots, I canna stay by their side forever but I do ma best to implant the basics and fear of error or mis use behind all actions.


----------



## derwoodii

deevo said:


> Finished up with the remaining part of the storm damaged oak job from last week. Neighbour had to go thru his insurance as it pretty much wrote off his new tractor, smoked is little utlility trailer and dinged up the side of his garage. Pretty easy one, got one heck of a soaker today though! Appraiser wanted it off to do his thing. Another day another tree! Looks like we be getting wet all week! :msp_thumbup::msp_tongue:



dang looks like the BBQ got touched up as well that shame about the nice tractor cab hope he getz it made right


----------



## [email protected]

*???*



Don475 said:


> I love TreeClimber 101



:confused2::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## cfield

tree md said:


> Yeah but you are playing with other people's money... Try holding out for 60 days on
> your own paycheck...



Well said


----------



## Tree Pig

Don475 said:


> I love TreeClimber 101





[email protected] said:


> :confused2::msp_rolleyes:



men are always saying that to him


----------



## tree MDS

Any of you guys have any guesses as to what's up with this? Tree has been dying on one side for years. Its a mature sugar maple. Losing major leads now. It first started (something like eight years ago) with just one large lower limb flagging (suddenly dying, whatever). The rest of the tree was perfectly healthy. I think I know, but am interested to hear any input. I have other pics where the staining looks more green, but I just liked this pic. Crazy how that old tree is trying!!

And this is the last time I'm bothering to try and post a pic, doesn't work, screw it...
View attachment 253449


----------



## Toddppm

pic doesn't work



































J/K! Verticillum Wilt?


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Finished up with the remaining part of the storm damaged oak job from last week. Neighbour had to go thru his insurance as it pretty much wrote off his new tractor, smoked is little utlility trailer and dinged up the side of his garage. Pretty easy one, got one heck of a soaker today though! Appraiser wanted it off to do his thing. Another day another tree! Looks like we be getting wet all week! :msp_thumbup::msp_tongue:



Dam Deevo, save some tree work for the rest of us.


----------



## treemandan

tree md said:


> Nearly rolled mine off the trailer today... Heading to the job this morning and a 77 year old lady ran a red light and tried to turn into the casino right in front of me.... No stopping an f250 with a 16' trailer and stump grinder. T-boned her. She was at fault. Thankfully she was insured. My truck will probably be totalled. Jackknifed my trailer trying to swerve and miss her. Bent my tongue and jack stand on my trailer. Jack is shot on the trailer. Oh well, her insurance company is paying for rental on a new 3/4 ton while I have mine either fixed or replaced... Needless to say, I didn't make it to the job today. Homeowner was cool about it. I'll get it in the morning.



Sorry to hear but it was yo falt fer buying a new truck and tryin to drive it down the road. 

Hope you make out Ok and get back on track, my Outback was just totaled itself.


----------



## treemandan

It seems I can't rep anybody and trust me, you deserve it but I love 101 too!:redface:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

You all know how old, falling apart, dirty, junky my gear is (lol) so I've been wanting to get gecko CF for awhile now, and let me tell you...WOW these spurs are light, dont know there on and comfy.....a big change from the lead sled buck's steel climbers.

Warning, Caution, if you gaff out the spurs will acually go up wards because there so light, like there filled with helium


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> You all know how old, falling apart, dirty, junky my gear is (lol) so I've been wanting to get gecko CF for awhile now, and let me tell you...WOW these spurs are light, dont know there on and comfy.....a big change from the lead sled buck's steel climbers.
> 
> Warning, Caution, if you gaff out the spurs will acually go up wards because there so light, like there filled with helium



You should try them with the shorter gaff's. Less gaff out. Curious what the heel on your footwear looks like, and why not take a wrap on the shank?
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Jeffy, I will see if I have enough strap length to wrap around shank, it looks like it would be pushing it though.....


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> You should try them with the shorter gaff's. Less gaff out. Curious what the heel on your footwear looks like, and why not take a wrap on the shank?
> Jeff



He lives in norcal you live in socal, totally different trees. Nobody wears pole gaffs up here either.The real question is who buys those things anyway, the weight saved is equivalent to one steel carabiner, bfd.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Don475 said:


> I love TreeClimber 101



With all my heart I hate 101, but wouldn't ban someone for loving him. This place is really starting to blow, the mods around here are starting to make the taliban look liberal. I looked forward to reading aa's or od dumb posts after a rough day. Now its the some dumb chit, im so busy I cant keep up with all my work or I just bought another k-boom, yawn 
Anyway I broke in my new alveo vent to replace my almost 4 year old rotten kask. Huge improvement over the old vertex,new suspension fits great and solid eye visor. Pretty nice hard hat imo.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> He lives in norcal you live in socal, totally different trees. Nobody wears pole gaffs up here either.The real question is who buys those things anyway, the weight saved is equivalent to one steel carabiner, bfd.



Big H, I think Jeffy was joking, like I was...2 3/4 gaff the norm here.

The weight difference is big, dont nock em till you try em.....but your business must not be making enough $$$
to be buying these anyway....stay on the ground.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> With all my heart I hate 101, but wouldn't ban someone for loving him. This place is really starting to blow, the mods around here are starting to make the taliban look liberal. I looked forward to reading aa's or od dumb posts after a rough day. Now its the some dumb chit, im so busy I cant keep up with all my work or I just bought another k-boom, yawn
> Anyway I broke in my new alveo vent to replace my almost 4 year old rotten kask. Huge improvement over the old vertex,new suspension fits great and solid eye visor. Pretty nice hard hat imo.



Do they acually make a vertex big enough to fit your head?...lol


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> Big H, I think Jeffy was joking, like I was...2 3/4 gaff the norm here.
> 
> The weight difference is big, dont nock em till you try em.....but your business must not be making enough $$$
> to be buying these anyway....stay on the ground.



Ive had the red gecko's for the last five years.They are hanging on by a thread, but with the light work you do they should last you a lifetime. I think overall gecko's are pretty fragile and cant imagine spending another 2 hundo on even weaker spikes. Anyway if youre that worried about weight get rid of all that excess crap on the back of your saddle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> He lives in norcal you live in socal,.The real question is who buys those things anyway, the weight saved is equivalent to one steel carabiner, bfd.



It is obvious you are self centered, contentious and pessimistic and a jerk.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> With all my heart I hate 101, but wouldn't ban someone for loving him. This place is really starting to blow, the mods around here are starting to make the taliban look liberal. I looked forward to reading aa's or od dumb posts after a rough day. Now its the some dumb chit, im so busy I cant keep up with all my work or I just bought another k-boom, yawn
> Anyway I broke in my new alveo vent to replace my almost 4 year old rotten kask. Huge improvement over the old vertex,new suspension fits great and solid eye visor. Pretty nice hard hat imo.



Did you hear that airplane?? 

You shouldn't act like you're paying attention, when you're clearly not! Just saying. Glug, glug.. :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

*


mr. holden wood said:



Ive had the red gecko's for the last five years.They are hanging on by a thread, but with the light work you do they should last you a lifetime

Click to expand...

*


mr. holden wood said:


> . I think overall gecko's are pretty fragile and cant imagine spending another 2 hundo on even weaker spikes. Anyway if youre that worried about weight get rid of all that excess crap on the back of your saddle.



Proves what I said.
You imply that he is a 'light worker', How do you know what he does?
You seem to think that if we don't agree with you, we are wrong. 
He ain't worried about weight, he was giving a compliment to 'comfort'. 
Dope!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Dam Deevo, save some tree work for the rest of us.



He is a straight up animal!! Lol.

God love him!!


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> With all my heart I hate 101, but wouldn't ban someone for loving him. This place is really starting to blow, the mods around here are starting to make the taliban look liberal. I looked forward to reading aa's or od dumb posts after a rough day. Now its the some dumb chit, im so busy I cant keep up with all my work or I just bought another k-boom, yawn
> Anyway I broke in my new alveo vent to replace my almost 4 year old rotten kask. Huge improvement over the old vertex,new suspension fits great and solid eye visor. Pretty nice hard hat imo.



Would you beleive that you can buy a motorcycle helmet ( a really nice motorcycle helmet) for less than one of these things?


----------



## Grace Tree

woodsman44 said:


> Do they acually make a vertex big enough to fit your head?...lol



View attachment 253485


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> View attachment 253485



Lol!! Insta-like!


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> *
> 
> Proves what I said.
> You imply that he is a 'light worker', How do you know what he does?
> You seem to think that if we don't agree with you, we are wrong.
> He ain't worried about weight, he was giving a compliment to 'comfort'.
> Dope!
> Jeff*


*

A picture's worth a thousand words, I got a real good idea bought woody44. Yes if you think those tinker bell slippers are the bee's knees you surely are a " dope".Dope, who still says that anyway.*


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> A picture's worth a thousand words, I got a real good idea bought woody44. Yes if you think those tinker bell slippers are the bee's knees you surely are a " dope".Dope, who still says that anyway.



Ok, 
Jeff 
View attachment 253487


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> A picture's worth a thousand words, I got a real good idea bought woody44. Yes if you think those tinker bell slippers are the bee's knees you surely are a " dope".Dope, who still says that anyway.



Its about time this thread gets spiced up...yee haa

I like the "tinker bell slippers" comment, I laughed hard at that one


----------



## deevo

derwoodii said:


> dang looks like the BBQ got touched up as well that shame about the nice tractor cab hope he getz it made right



Yeah $800.00 BBQ right there!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. wait, what does this have to do with the bee's knee's?

I'm getting lost over here!!


----------



## treeman82

Dropped off some video to get edited for my website, dropped off the chevy truck for a front end alignment, dropped off the compressor to get some bugs worked out, and contemplated buying a 55 gal drum of DEF. Also got rid of some equipment that hasn't been used in several years.


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> Its about time this thread gets spiced up...yee haa
> 
> I like the "tinker bell slippers" comment, I laughed hard at that one



Yeah, I guess if you think about holding wood, you would think of tinker bell!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Dropped off some video to get edited for my website, dropped off the chevy truck for a front end alignment, dropped off the compressor to get some bugs worked out, and contemplated buying a 55 gal drum of DEF. Also got rid of some equipment that hasn't been used in several years.



Lol, don't take the title of the thread too seriously, man, just saying..


----------



## epicklein22

Small Wood said:


> Broke my left index finger yesterday doing storm cleanup on an oak. I was set up in the road but there was lots of Amish buggy traffic and we had to keep throttling the chipper back because it was scaring the horses. We decided to move into the yard to get the rest. Couldn't reach a couple 3 ft. stubs I'd left from the lift so I climbed out to whack them. Cut the top one with my hand on the lower one. Stupid. Pretty clean break I guess 'cause there's not a lot of pain. Just that bone grinding against bone feeling. Lots of work booked. This isn't going to be good.
> Phil



Sorry to hear that Phil. If ya need some help, give out a shout. 

BTW, NEO tree guys, Arborwear sale is this weekend at the new store in Bainbridge. Pig Roast and discounted gear. Have a feeling it will be even more yuppie than ever with the new location though. Don't think they will have free beer either. Will be up there after work on Friday with Yarnell Tree Co gear on!


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> With all my heart I hate 101, but wouldn't ban someone for loving him. This place is really starting to blow, the mods around here are starting to make the taliban look liberal. I looked forward to reading aa's or od dumb posts after a rough day. Now its the some dumb chit, im so busy I cant keep up with all my work or I just bought another k-boom, yawn
> Anyway I broke in my new alveo vent to replace my almost 4 year old rotten kask. Huge improvement over the old vertex,new suspension fits great and solid eye visor. Pretty nice hard hat imo.



Hate ???? Dude really I mean why cause I mess with ya , I mean OD told me that I got gang raped by 13 black dudes on here , but we still have laughs at each others expense never once have I felt true hate ! And as far as someone getting banned for liking me I doubt that was the case , I talked to beans Ina PM about what he thought was a disrespectful comment that I possibly made crossing the personal line , and never hate , I am here for a laugh with other tree guys , and as far as matt and deevo have a successful businesses , only guys who are jealous could hate them , I use them as a benchmark for myself to try tomorrow and find more work and run a better tighter ship ! Maybe you take me serious , but when I hear the word hate being tossed around I think that's where something needs to be said ! I am taking a step back limiting my posts for my own reasons ! Maybe this site can get back on track and become what I am tired of hearing posters derailing threads with nonsense and if I am outta here you'll have one less member posting nonsense , and you can tackle the more pressing issues like oak wilt and shot hole borer , no thanks that already takes up 10 hours a day of my life ! Peace yall


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. wait, what does this have to do with the bee's knee's?
> 
> I'm getting lost over here!!



bee's got knees!? No ####!

But they were some mighty long gaffs on Woody there. And the only thing I have to say about " gaffing out' is DON'T.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh and on a passing note Holden I "hate" to say this but you sound like a whining chick crotch when your drunk and hating on people ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. wait, what does this have to do with the bee's knee's?
> 
> I'm getting lost over here!!



Nothing, Holding is confused.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Psst..

Edit: not you Jeff..


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Hate ???? Dude really I mean why cause I mess with ya , I mean OD told me that I got gang raped by 13 black dudes on here , but we still have laughs at each others expense never once have I felt true hate ! And as far as someone getting banned for liking me I doubt that was the case , I talked to beans Ina PM about what he thought was a disrespectful comment that I possibly made crossing the personal line , and never hate , I am here for a laugh with other tree guys , and as far as matt and deevo have a successful businesses , only guys who are jealous could hate them , I use them as a benchmark for myself to try tomorrow and find more work and run a better tighter ship ! Maybe you take me serious , but when I hear the word hate being tossed around I think that's where something needs to be said ! I am taking a step back limiting my posts for my own reasons ! Maybe this site can get back on track and become what I am tired of hearing posters derailing threads with nonsense and if I am outta here you'll have one less member posting nonsense , and you can tackle the more pressing issues like oak wilt and shot hole borer , no thanks that already takes up 10 hours a day of my life ! Peace yall



You are so dreamy!.... and dip mah testicles is sweet cream and squat me in a kitchen full of kittens I think this is yer 3rd post with any real content! Kudos to you sir!


can't rep ya but you sure earned it this night.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeman82 said:


> Dropped off some video to get edited for my website, dropped off the chevy truck for a front end alignment, dropped off the compressor to get some bugs worked out, and contemplated buying a 55 gal drum of DEF. Also got rid of some equipment that hasn't been used in several years.



I woke up had a cup coffee and some scrambled eggs, took a dump, headed off in the chip truck,pretty nice day,got to the site, parking was a real biatch, couldn't find my lucky carabiner, while looking steped in a pile of dog chite, looked up and saw a hot mexican chic or was she thai anyway she was hot,headed up the tree and cut branches, hit a gutter , no noticable damage,still had that hot thai or mexican girl on my mind, came down,told the groundie to hurry up, im thirsty, collected check. came home cracked a beer,logged in and thats what I did today! Also I finally found that lucky carabiner!


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> .Dope, who still says that anyway.



I do when I see fit.
It has been awhile, but you just fit in, so I used it.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> I woke up had a cup coffee and some scrambled eggs, took a dump, headed off in the chip truck,pretty nice day,got to the site, parking was a real biatch, couldn't find my lucky carabiner, while looking steped in a pile of dog chite, looked up and saw a hot mexican chic or was she thai anyway she was hot,headed up the tree and cut branches, hit a gutter , no noticable damage,still had that hot thai or mexican girl on my mind, came down,told the groundie to hurry up, im thirsty, collected check. came home cracked a beer,logged in and thats what I did today! Also I finally found that lucky carabiner!



Was it stuck up yer ass?


----------



## mattfr12

Tracy476 said:


> ya i think that is what is actually happening, tv. i thinkn i heard some banter about someone upgrading the site and doing some film work. the new site isnt up yet but the older one is marquistree.com



Ok i dont get it why do all these random accounts keep talking about marquis and tv stuff. this seems to happen like once a day.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Ok i dont get it why do all these random accounts keep talking about marquis and tv stuff. this seems to happen like once a day.



wanker spam. I don't really " get it" either, I guess there is money in it somehow, I dunno. Don't quote their stuff, just ignore it, its easier for the mods. but while I have yer attention: Would you like to buy some electricty from me?


----------



## sgreanbeans

mr. holden wood said:


> With all my heart I hate 101, but wouldn't ban someone for loving him. This place is really starting to blow, the mods around here are starting to make the taliban look liberal. I looked forward to reading aa's or od dumb posts after a rough day. Now its the some dumb chit, im so busy I cant keep up with all my work or I just bought another k-boom, yawn
> Anyway I broke in my new alveo vent to replace my almost 4 year old rotten kask. Huge improvement over the old vertex,new suspension fits great and solid eye visor. Pretty nice hard hat imo.


I can bring them back, if thats what u want. That was a spam bot that I banned. I just changed their message. Complaining about Moderation is against the rules, comparing us to liberals is FORBIDEN, watch it HW, I might ban u.:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I can bring them back, if thats what u want. That was a spam bot that I banned. I just changed their message. Complaining about Moderation is against the rules, comparing us to liberals is FORBIDEN, watch it HW, I might ban u.:msp_w00t:



It wouldn't hurt to invite Justin back. Not that I could picture him ever behaving himself, but it would be funny to try and see, anyway. You could always just bann his ass again!! Lol.

I didn't like the other one much.. actually, I kinda hated him..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out to knock out some smalls, blasted a 60ft white pine down in 45min! So we off to a good start, go too next, HO has other contractors there, working on her house, of course parked under all the trees I have to prune. I was going to tell them to move, but then noticed one of them had a compound miter set up on horses and he was in the zone. Didn't have the heart to make him move, so we bailed. Pissed me off, HO knew we where coming, could have told me that the drive was going to be full of trucks. Cant start next one till HO lets us in gate, wind picks up, waiting, wind really picks up! Then we start having major gust 40-50mph. Were done at that point. We go to look at a tree listed as a "drive by" bid, killing time. Get to the end of our street and right before I stop, a 10" dia limb out of our neighbors pis elm drops right across the street! So we had to clear that real quick, freebie. Had I been 10 seconds earlier, it would have nailed my purty t-ruck! It was like mother nature was tellin me to STAY HOME! Crap day, but the weather was freakin beautiful after the wind chilled out.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> It wouldn't hurt to invite Justin back. Not that I could picture him ever behaving himself, but it would be funny to try and see, anyway. You could always just bann his ass again!! Lol.
> 
> I didn't like the other one much.. actually, I kinda hated him..



Yeah, actually I banned him for 2 months, but because he had been banned so many times before, it automatically changed to permanent. So I cant. 

Now AA, I have had a lot of request to bring him back. If yall want him back, I can. I am sure he wouldn't come back, but it would be interesting to see how he would act,if he did, maybe he would listen this time. Its up to you guys,lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, this week is shot. Looks like I'm headed to the dentist for the third time this week. I just wanted a cleaning, some x-rays, and to see what we could do about a molar that has had a good sized chunk broken off it for about a year now. Got the cleaning tuesday, then they decided to do a crown on the molar yesterday. So I'm sitting around last night, pouring beers and nippers down the one side of my head that I could still feel, and the ####ing temporary crown falls off (not inspiring very much confidence!!)!! WTF!! So now I got this jagged tooth stump, and I a nice canker sore on my tongue to add to the rest of the pain. I mean this is just brutal.. it may be years before I even consider going back to that ####ing place!! 

And my chip truck is still in the shop.. was only supposed to be a full service, and fixing a few odds and ends. Now they're talking $1400.. and it's ####ing thursday already! I figured it'd be done for tuesday, since I had scheduled it last week and dropped it off sunday afternoon. :angry2:

So I guess that's what I'm doing today. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> I woke up had a cup coffee and some scrambled eggs, took a dump, headed off in the chip truck,pretty nice day,got to the site, parking was a real biatch, couldn't find my lucky carabiner, while looking steped in a pile of dog chite, looked up and saw a hot mexican chic or was she thai anyway she was hot,headed up the tree and cut branches, hit a gutter , no noticable damage,still had that hot thai or mexican girl on my mind, came down,told the groundie to hurry up, im thirsty, collected check. came home cracked a beer,logged in and thats what I did today! Also I finally found that lucky carabiner!



So let me get this straight, you did half azzed work then got down and told groundie to hurry up  I banged out 8 trees yesterday 6 hours and helped my groundie, oh yeah, no damage either oke:


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Well, this week is shot. Looks like I'm headed to the dentist for the third time this week. I just wanted a cleaning, some x-rays, and to see what we could do about a molar that has had a good sized chunk broken off it for about a year now. Got the cleaning tuesday, then they decided to do a crown on the molar yesterday. So I'm sitting around last night, pouring beers and nippers down the one side of my head that I could still feel, and the ####ing temporary crown falls off (not inspiring very much confidence!!)!! WTF!! So now I got this jagged tooth stump, and I a nice canker sore on my tongue to add to the rest of the pain. I mean this is just brutal.. it may be years before I even consider going back to that ####ing place!!
> 
> And my chip truck is still in the shop.. was only supposed to be a full service, and fixing a few odds and ends. Now they're talking $1400.. and it's ####ing thursday already! I figured it'd be done for tuesday, since I had scheduled it last week and dropped it off sunday afternoon. :angry2:
> 
> So I guess that's what I'm doing today. lol.




Hope you got a warranty on that tooth! Going today for cleaning, hopefully no problems. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Just got word need a trans overhaul in 1 of the trucks Well, hopefully we get a ####load of snow this winter like I've heard. ####ing acorns are huge this year at my house, does that mean lots of snow? When I have the windows open at night I can hear everything around the house getting beat up by them-canoes in front, Jon boat on the side, 2 sheds with tin roofs, had to move the wifes car so it doesn't get torn up.


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, actually I banned him for 2 months, but because he had been banned so many times before, it automatically changed to permanent. So I cant.
> 
> Now AA, I have had a lot of request to bring him back. If yall want him back, I can. I am sure he wouldn't come back, but it would be interesting to see how he would act,if he did, maybe he would listen this time. Its up to you guys,lol.



Please no. That was not even entertaining, just majorly annoying.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Hope you got a warranty on that tooth! Going today for cleaning, hopefully no problems. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Just got word need a trans overhaul in 1 of the trucks Well, hopefully we get a ####load of snow this winter like I've heard. ####ing acorns are huge this year at my house, does that mean lots of snow? When I have the windows open at night I can hear everything around the house getting beat up by them-canoes in front, Jon boat on the side, 2 sheds with tin roofs, had to move the wifes car so it doesn't get torn up.



I am getting a gold crown.. yo. Actually, the bastards haven't even called me back yet!! Starting to get majorly pissed, in fact!

I did just get my chip truck back, so at least I can go do something tomorrow. Talk about killer brakes!! One wasn't working in the front, so was kinda hairy. now when I slam on the brakes, it'll practically throw me through the window! And I finally got the AC fixed too.. just in time for fall. Oh well, at least its done. 

And yeah, I think there might be something to the squirrels and the acorns deal. Whatever, I got plenty of firewood, and more than enough time to put some more dough in the bank. Screw winter.. I'm half considering moving south for the winter, and taking a job for minimum wage somewhere.. let all that crap out in the yard freeze into the tundra, I can come back when its good and thawed out!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I am getting a gold crown.. yo. Actually, the bastards haven't even called me back yet!! Starting to get majorly pissed, in fact!
> 
> I did just get my chip truck back, so at least I can go do something tomorrow. Talk about killer brakes!! One wasn't working in the front, so was kinda hairy. now when I slam on the brakes, it'll practically throw me through the window! And I finally got the AC fixed too.. just in time for fall. Oh well, at least its done.
> 
> And yeah, I think there might be something to the squirrels and the acorns deal. Whatever, I got plenty of firewood, and more than enough time to put some more dough in the bank. Screw winter.. I'm half considering moving south for the winter, and taking a job for minimum wage somewhere.. let all that crap out in the yard freeze into the tundra, I can come back when its good and thawed out!



cool leave me the keys to your equipment Ill make sure it all gets started and run at least once a week :wink2:


----------



## treeman82

Picked up my chevy from getting the front end alignment done... another $180. So far I've got $930 into the front end of that thing, next on the list is the brakes... I'm sure that won't be fun. All the fluid has to be drained, figure new rotors in the front, new calipers, pads, etc. etc. Hopefully the drums won't have to be replaced. Tack on the engine that was replaced in March? for $1900 and we're well underway to a new truck. After that's done the plan is to sandblast the bed, and paint the entire thing... and finally the signs will be able to go on. We did get the body cut down last week from 6' inside to 4'8" so now the loaders can dump over the sides. Started looking into a new pickup for the spring, was thinking maybe do something used... but used is well over 10K anyways and that's with 100K on the meter... hearing around 50 for a new one. Need something to tow the compressor and a grinder, plus maybe for a sprayer and just BS running around. Any time I have to drive something besides Black Beauty or as one of my friends now calls her... Dodge Vader I get kind of depressed. Got in the chevy today, and honestly the truck has served me well... but I said to myself "What a piece of ####." Drive a friend's XLT pickup... not exactly the same, but I miss driving my baby.

On the bright side of things it looks like I've got a few crane jobs for the first week in October. Hopefully I can lock in a full week, I know I have about a week for sometime in January... kind of hoping we don't get too much snow, just enough to keep the plow people happy.


----------



## tree MDS

Got a couple super lame little jobs to get out of the way today. The two (maybe three) actually add up to decent pay.. just miserable in how boring they are. Well, the one at the packie might be kinda fun.. if I get to it. 

I might have to quit early and deal with the dentist again. I can't believe those ####ers didn't even call me back yesterday!! Then my buddy tells me the bastard is at the club golfing!! Come on man, just have someone stick the #######ed tooth back on quick.. I mean at least answer the phone, or return my call!! Amazing.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> cool leave me the keys to your equipment Ill make sure it all gets started and run at least once a week :wink2:



You couldn't handle it. Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

We changed out plans and went after a removal, norway maple, had its top blown out in a storm some years ago, wound left a nasty split, that after a couple years of storms, started splitting down the trunk, about 7ft, would open and close in the wind. Had to go. Replacing with a royal red norway. About half way thru, this lady drives by and starts SCREAMING at me, calling me a F'ing butcher for taken the thing out. I don't know why, but that really pissed me off. I just know, where ever she went, she was telling whoever, how we are nutin' but butchers. I was hoping she would come back so I could "politely" explain to her that the tree had to go, was getting replaced and that it is not nice to yell at people about something she obviously don't know anything about. I dunno, just got under my skin. 

Grinding today.................F'ing ya


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> You couldn't handle it. Lol.



I could do just fine... but I would have to go to my buddies sign shop and get some removable signs to cover up that Goombah name on the side.


----------



## dbl612

Tree Pig said:


> I could do just fine... but I would have to go to my buddies sign shop and get some removable signs to cover up that Goombah name on the side.



easy on the goombah, we will have your cruiser surrounded by black limos! LOL


----------



## Tree Pig

dbl612 said:


> easy on the goombah, we will have your cruiser surrounded by black limos! LOL



Havent you heard the Mob is dead in New England... its nothing but wannabes and never weres now

Hows this look?


----------



## dbl612

Tree Pig said:


> Havent you heard the Mob is dead in New England... its nothing but wannabes and never weres now
> 
> Hows this look?



all it needs is the push bar, strobe package, laptop, plate scanner, shotgun in the trunk. perfect. remove the shelves from the toolbox and you have secure prisoner transport!


----------



## Tree Pig

dbl612 said:


> all it needs is the push bar, strobe package, laptop, plate scanner, shotgun in the trunk. perfect. remove the shelves from the toolbox and you have secure prisoner transport!



If I did all that MDS would be pissed when I gave him his truck back.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> If I did all that MDS would be pissed when I gave him his truck back.



Lol, right.. and you'd be pissed when I started throwing saws in back seat of the cruiser too.. just saying. lol..


----------



## mattfr12

Me and the coon are outside starting to get cold at night. There goes summer gonna be breaking the tossel caps out soon.


----------



## mikewhite85

My crew pruned a locust and a nasty mulberry. I went on bids all day. Hopefully will turn into some sales. Nothing too exciting today. 

One of my guys in this new band Youngblood Hawke. They are all over the radio now and touring like crazy. He's a great worker but looks like he's moving on to cooler things! Just hired a new guy today and worked out great. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pelorus

Do you live outside with the coon, Matt?
You need to find a big hollow trunk to crawl up into.


----------



## mattfr12

Pelorus said:


> Do you live outside with the coon, Matt?
> You need to find a big hollow trunk to crawl up into.



He lives inside we just go out and climb trees and ####. nocturnal so its gotta be done at night once the kids go to bed.


----------



## Pelorus

mattfr12 said:


> He lives inside we just go out and climb trees and ####. nocturnal so its gotta be done at night once the kids go to bed.



No offense, but that coon looks kinda shifty and devious. Even a tad evil.
Wouldn't you rather have Jeff's tortoise for a companion?


----------



## mattfr12

Pelorus said:


> No offense, but that coon looks kinda shifty and devious. Even a tad evil.
> Wouldn't you rather have Jeff's tortoise for a companion?



No offense taken they are supposed to look like that. They are pretty bad ass animals to smart for there own good and can take an average dog on any day. they are like a triple threat. super long claws, teeth like a small crocodile, and they are very very fast. Ive had a bunch of them in the past if you know what your doing they can be a fun pet. If not you can wind up needing stitches. I had a fox for some period but it was just to mean at some point.

He keeps cats and dogs out of my yard. nice not having to clean up poop, ive had a few strange pets in the past and i just find them cooler than your average dog or cat. I have a few Bulldogs as why i named my company. And they wont mess with the coon the one american bulldog is around 135-140 pounds.

They are actually trained guard dogs heres my girl. 6 months old shes 2 years now and can kick some real ass, they guard the equipment from sticky hands. our sign says the dog makes it to the fence in 3 seconds hope you can to. the male is alot bigger, The guy that trains them does it in german so they don't strike off command very loyal dogs wont let strangers near my kids. Whenever someone enters the lot at night they are turned loose very handy around halloween

Some people may think thats crazy but hippies have caused hundreds of thousands in damage around here. They sugared a whole logging operation right up the road. the dogs roaming around is a very good deterrent.


----------



## tree MDS

Slashed my left hand up pretty good with the gomtaro yesterday. I should've probably gotten a few stitches, but after the dental nightmare, I think I'm good. I've decided those things pose a greater danger to me than one handing a 200. 

Got my boys coming in today. Storm damaged cherry hung in some hemlocks and a white spruce takedown. I think I'm gonna roll out with everything, just because I can.. and well, you never know. Its only a couple miles anyway. Another nice cash job should round out my grueling 2 day week nicely. Lol.


----------



## treeman82

What a freakin day. Worked with my bucket people yesterday. Told my friend to have his kid meet me at my yard in the morning with the bucket... no no no, let's meet at the job at 8:15. Well I busted my butt getting the chipper on, only to have them show up late at 8:30. Then my buddy sets the truck up all wrong to do the tree... As soon as he got there I told him to get lost... goodbye, he wouldn't leave until the boom was up in the air. Trying to run my job.. really irks me. After the fiasco with him we got done with these 3 dead sugar maples by 11:30. Went for lunch and went to another job. Pruned deadwood out of about a dozen locusts. Kid ran the bucket while I dealt with some crap down in the back of the property. Bucket was done around 4:00, kid took off because we both knew that his father would charge me for him AND the bucket if he stayed to help me clean up. Chipped and raked till around 6, then gave up... got a guy going there this morning for about 2 hrs to finish. Went to a friend's house, put the chipper on one of his pick-ups and drove over to this job we're going to today... jammed the chipper in there and left. Got home for dinner a little after 8.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> No offense taken they are supposed to look like that. They are pretty bad ass animals to smart for there own good and can take an average dog on any day. they are like a triple threat. super long claws, teeth like a small crocodile, and they are very very fast. Ive had a bunch of them in the past if you know what your doing they can be a fun pet. If not you can wind up needing stitches. I had a fox for some period but it was just to mean at some point.
> 
> He keeps cats and dogs out of my yard. nice not having to clean up poop, ive had a few strange pets in the past and i just find them cooler than your average dog or cat. I have a few Bulldogs as why i named my company. And they wont mess with the coon the one american bulldog is around 135-140 pounds.
> 
> They are actually trained guard dogs heres my girl. 6 months old shes 2 years now and can kick some real ass, they guard the equipment from sticky hands. our sign says the dog makes it to the fence in 3 seconds hope you can to. the male is alot bigger, The guy that trains them does it in german so they don't strike off command very loyal dogs wont let strangers near my kids. Whenever someone enters the lot at night they are turned loose very handy around halloween
> 
> Some people may think thats crazy but hippies have caused hundreds of thousands in damage around here. They sugared a whole logging operation right up the road. the dogs roaming around is a very good deterrent.



Lol when that coon gets some age he won't be too nice!


----------



## squad143

Been a busy week. Was working up north all week. Checked in on AS occasionally on the iPhone, but by fat fingers and old eyes makes it difficult to chime in. 

The County of Haliburton pass a Shoreline Tree Preservation By-law.  It should'nt affect the work I perform (dangerous/dead tree removal), however it could be a PITA.

Had Mike up with is bucket truck and stump grinder on Wed. and Thurs. and then helped him with one of his jobs on Crystal Lake on Friday. We removed a bunch of tree around an older A-Frame cottage that was going to be torn down. Had a lot of fun dropping trees on the building. Man that building was tough. Only damage we did was to some shingles and a few roof boards.

Pretty much booked until the winter. Going to quote some city work tomorrow. I'm looking forward to going to TCIA in Baltimore in Nov. A bunch of us are carpooling down. I believe Deevo is comming with us. Should be a fun trip.

While taking a lunch break from the rain on Tuesday, spotted this young bull moose 100 yards off my dock.





Mike grinding a stump and one his friends place.





More grinding. Man it gets dark early at this time of year.





Had to get creative with moving the chipper to a more suitable location. Pic is a little blurry. Done with the iPhone while operating the port-a-wrap.


----------



## Tree Pig

Got a nice call today to take down the catalpa (katupala) I had done a storm damage removal on a few weeks ago... Tried to tell them they would not like it after the broken limbs were removed. Went over zipped back up and took the rest of it down. Everything on the ground and cut up in 2 hours. Was a fun day.


----------



## millbilly

Had to get creative with moving the chipper to a more suitable location. Pic is a little blurry. Done with the iPhone while operating the port-a-wrap.




[/QUOTE]

Hate seeing all the colored leaves on the ground, snow is right around the corner


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> Had to get creative with moving the chipper to a more suitable location. Pic is a little blurry. Done with the iPhone while operating the port-a-wrap.



Hate seeing all the colored leaves on the ground, snow is right around the corner[/QUOTE]

My favorite time of year is now , good working weather and all kinds of nice scenery !


----------



## treeman82

Not a bad day. Got off to a good start this morning, got the chipper onto the truck without much trouble thanks to my adventure last night. Got some good sized limbs off of a willow without much fanfare. Nice relaxing lunch. Got 2 oaks pruned out off the house without any trouble. Even managed to chip all the wood and brush, had the truck filled almost perfectly... could have put in about a 60 gal bucket worth of chips and it would have been packed 100% Loaded my friend's truck with rakings plus a little pile of crap that the customer wanted removed. Got my truck and chipper out without trouble (something we were both worried about early in the day) out by 4:00 with green in our hands. Client's friend stopped by, told me to go over to his house and take care of this big white oak in his front yard, checked it out tonight... gonna take some time, upgrade cabling system, prune, put in a rod, etc.

The downside was that the moron who sometimes works with me, I told him to go finish up that job from yesterday this morning... get there whenever you want, (I figure 9 or 10) here's the address. Kid has been there a couple of times already... he can't find the house, doesn't show up there till almost 12:00. Moron. Back pack blower that I left for him the cable is broken (not his fault). Then I told him to go 2 houses up the road and finish cutting vines out of the evergreens... I left a bunch of tools for him at the house. He can't find the tools, so he pulled a couple of vines out that he had cut a few weeks ago, and for some CRAZY reason decided to also pull out the lady's peaneese? from the side of the house, and left them in the driveway. I swear if I could get away with it I'd just shove his body through the chipper, do the entire world a favor.


----------



## tree MDS

Yesterday was just one of those days where pretty much everything went perfect. Had my best ground guys back for the day. Ended up using everything we brought.. even set a line at 75' with the slingshot. Very old customer. I have to admit, I looked around a few times, and my heart swelled with pride. Lol.

View attachment 253823


----------



## tree MDS

If I make enough to swing it this fall, I'm gonna buy a new mason dump for the one ton and paint/restore it one more time. I'll have to post some pics!! Hahaha.
View attachment 253824


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had some young guys come look at the equipment, partners, about 20 y/o. I don't think these kids had a clue. As soon as they got out of the car, my gut told me to tell them to get right back in, but yah cant judge a book by the cover..........wrong, yes u can! So I entertained it for a bit. Ran them thru the stuff. Asked if they knew how to run a skid loader, then let one get in, nope he don't, maybe moved it around for dad before, but he has never actually RUN the machine. Think they where dreaming, not thinking. They had never driven a big truck, never touched a big saw, wouldn't go all the way up in the bucket, nutting, just a "hey, lets get into the tree service" as if it is, just that easy. They tried low balling me right off, witch irked the chit out of me right away. Playing the great negotiator, that I am, I just said NO. Tried getting me down again, told them "look, this crap will sit and rust away before I let it go for nothing, I don't need to sell it, I want to sell it, big difference young man" I started getting tired of them pretty quick, and started doing chores...........like moving boxes, as they figured out what they wanted to do, kept asking me if I could come down anymore, did they not hear me? ..... NO! The only thing they did know, is that they wanted to eat at a Chick-Fila, they don't have one where they are from, all giddy and stuff with their little skater shoes on.........F'ing kids. Think they had a allowance, a "no more than" deal. And I broke their heart, the one kid had tears as he tried to negotiate. The 3rd kid seemed alright, dressed like a farm kid, had his hat on right, he gave a good firm handshake and looked me in the eye, unlike the other 2. I probably could have dealt with him little better than the other ones, to bad he was the little brother and only 12 or so and was just along for the ride! Complete and total wast of a Saturday. :bang: Should have worked, beautiful day.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> If I make enough to swing it this fall, I'm gonna buy a new mason dump for the one ton and paint/restore it one more time. I'll have to post some pics!! Hahaha.
> View attachment 253824



Been working on my old green 1 ton dump, gotz to getz me a injector pump. Everything else is new. Also need to get a new electric motor for the dump pump. Ever bought one MDS? How much mula and where?


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Been working on my old green 1 ton dump, gotz to getz me a injector pump. Everything else is new. Also need to get a new electric motor for the dump pump. Ever bought one MDS? How much mula and where?



No clue on that one Scott. I wanna say maybe Energy Hydraulics (I think, something with Energy in the name). Mine are all pto powered.


----------



## newsawtooth

tree MDS said:


> Yesterday was just one of those days where pretty much everything went perfect. Had my best ground guys back for the day. Ended up using everything we brought.. even set a line at 75' with the slingshot. Very old customer. I have to admit, I looked around a few times, and my heart swelled with pride. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 253823



The fleet is looking sharp, MDS. You still threatening to buy more equipment, just to stay interested?


----------



## tree MDS

newsawtooth said:


> The fleet is looking sharp, MDS. You still threatening to buy more equipment, just to stay interested?



Thanks man! And no, I'm holding off for a while, there's nothing that I really need that bad right now. Everything that I've ever bought, the need was kinda glaring. Now if they come out with a robotic groundman, I might have to pull the trigger on a couple of those!! Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

lost the front tranny seal in my truck yesterday argh. it started leaking when I was just rolling up to the job ( 35mi away) got there was like well I'm here so I'm going to be fully loaded and broke down vs empty and broke stopped at the nearest auto parts place bought a few gallons of fluid made it 25 miles truck starts smoking a little (dumping fluid on exhaust) 30 mi I was fogging out 6 lanes of expressway pull over let it stop smoking add another gallon and gun it for home shutting down and coasting in neutral, stopped smoking about a mile from home cause the tranny was damn near empty but I made it!!!

I let most of my stuff sit for 2-3 months over the summer cause I was tied up 6 days a week with my day job so I wasn't doing any of my own work finally have some time and everything is broke wiper motor, dome light, spedo, radio, trans in the truck chipper battery shorted out and died after a couple seconds of cranking when I tried starting it up and some how got a bit of water in the fuel... 

today pulled the drive shaft and trans cross member and said f it I aint goin after the bell housing bolts today I need to buy 4 feet of extensions anyway to get to a few of them


----------



## treeman82

Left the house later today, got to a good client's house just before lunch to pick up a check. Get there and we are BS'ing for a bit, he shows me this red maple that split in a storm last night. Told him I'd go get lunch and come back to take care of it. Took me about an hour, nothing crazy. So I've worked for this guy for at least 4 years now, done over 10K at his house. This past winter we had a pretty big billing discreppancy, and I honestly thought I was going to be canned from the property... long story I don't want to get into. For the maple I told him $20 plus something to drink, because he's been really good to me over the years. Take a look at the check, he added on another $300 to the bill for my time today. :msp_thumbup:

Other than that, nothing too special, met with a client about the white oak from last night, and went over some details of a crane job that I have coming up. Also got my chevy dropped off to have the brakes done... we will see where that winds up. Vacuumed Dodge Vader, and got it armorall'ed. Gonna go primp it tomorrow... new seat covers just came in, plus the floormats and the wash that I was unable to get to today.


----------



## tree MDS

The big trucks are staying home today. Gotta Wraptor up a couple oaks over on the lake. Nothing big, just some dead and a few storm damaged limbs. See if I can get back in touch with my inner climber. I have a decent takedown next door too, but I don't think I'm up for getting involved with all that today. Its the "helper", I'm just not feeling it. Sigh. Maybe I can at least train him to tie things on today. I'm not feeling real optimistic about that, but we'll see. Lol... oh God, just shoot me!! 

Then later on I have to see if I can get through another appointment with my dentist without strangling him.. but that's another story. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> If I make enough to swing it this fall, I'm gonna buy a new mason dump for the one ton and paint/restore it one more time. I'll have to post some pics!! Hahaha.
> View attachment 253824



Looking good!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Haven't decided what I am going to do yet. I have a bunch of prunes lined up,so I suppose I will go after those this week. I have one client to hit this week , has all the toys, all I need is my gear. He has everything else. Dude is super loaded, has 10 acres, decided this spring to go buy all the stuff to farm it.Big brand new John Deere tractor and all the attachments, seeder, disc, some other weird looking devices. Only thing he don't have, a combine....yet. All I have to do is get the stuff on the ground, he takes it a away to a burn pit with his brand new, biggest and baddest John Deere track skid loader. He is a computer nerd who is the IT contractor for Deere and Alcoa. He has a server at his house that requires him to have a extra large power box, ya know the green boxes that sit in someones yard, that powers the whole hood, he has a bigger one, just for his house! Buys all this stuff just for fun..................Justification for Higher Education! Plus he is going to let us use his woods for paintball, cool client to have!


----------



## treeman82

Over the last 2 weeks or so I've been looking to get a new phone. Though I'm not due for an upgrade, I'm not happy with what I have now, and paying $150 per month for service I think I should be able to be happy with what I have. Go into the Verizon store tonight, oh you're not due for an upgrade, please pay full retail... $300 - $600. F that!:angry2: Think I might spend some time tomorrow shopping for a new service provider. Damn Verizon wants $199 for a cancellation fee, or if I use my insurance that costs me $5 per month? it's a $89 deductable  WTF do I pay the $5 per month for???? darn cell companies!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Been working on my old green 1 ton dump, gotz to getz me a injector pump. Everything else is new. Also need to get a new electric motor for the dump pump. Ever bought one MDS? How much mula and where?



I bought one for around 3 hundred its pump motor and all. I can't remember where I got it though.


----------



## treebilly

went ninty foot on a maple top to cut the dead out then went to trim seven small trees mostly ornamentals. had one of the two groundies tell me he doesn't get paid to climb so he won't do it. mind you he says he knows how. I told him to do it or walk back to the shop and boy did his attitude change. I still did five of seven but it helped. When did trainies think they should make premium. He's still not trusted on the ground with a saw but thinks he's worth big money. The only thing he's got going is he owes the boss a bill of his pay check every week for a loan. Only nice thing is i do pretty good on my own work so maybe i won't be putting up with this crap much more


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned a pair of big Canary Island Pines and cleaned up the property. Had a couple Italian Cypresses too bleh. 

Might be the 10th job I have done for this construction company that fixes up foreclosed homes so the banks can sell 'em. I am the only tree guy they call now. Pretty nice gig.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

...home with ear infection... did a little work setting up for tmw... i m hard cutting an oleander hedge... i sharpened chippys blades and the loppers... loaded the scaffold, genny, ladders, hedge gear, etc... checked all the fluids... then i pet the cats for a while... fed the turtle dove i rescued... i pulled into a clients driveway just as a cat was pouncing on him... i think hes got a dislocated wing (no cuts or bites)... next weekend i m going to the mountains to bring him to the bird sanctuary... they said they will x ray him... see if they can get him to fly again... if not he will be place with a family who volunteers to care of birds like him... so if he dont fly free at least he can chill out with other crippled birds like him...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and did a small prune job, then came back to the lot, next door has a new house, builder wanted me to take out a white pine next to it, set up on it and then noticed the property line marker, tree was on other neighbors property! Stopped and got out of there! Need to point this out, but think he already knows and was hoping I didn't notice. That could have been real bad!


----------



## tree MDS

Did pretty good with the new guy yesterday. I actually taught him quite a few useful things.. I wanted to shoot myself while doing it, but I did it. He actually picked up quicker than I expected. Go figure. 

Went out with one ton and pickup carrying tools. I almost like the old Chevy better than the IH. Lol. Kinda nice to do some climbing for a change lately too. Going after the takedown next door today (now that this guy can run a porty and tie stuff on).


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picked up the steel for my new chipper intake chute. The bottom is gonna be 5/16" thick and the sides and top 1/4" with 1" square tube on the edges. I drew up the new chute in cad. The existing chute is shown in white, new chute i am going to build in red/ blue.


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked up the steel for my new chipper intake chute. The bottom is gonna be 5/16" thick and the sides and top 1/4" with 1" square tube on the edges. I drew up the new chute in cad. The existing chute is shown in white, new chute i am going to build in red/ blue.
> 
> Is that on the Morbark?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

millbilly said:


> 2treeornot2tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the steel for my new chipper intake chute. The bottom is gonna be 5/16" thick and the sides and top 1/4" with 1" square tube on the edges. I drew up the new chute in cad. The existing chute is shown in white, new chute i am going to build in red/ blue.
> 
> Is that on the Morbark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Its a 85 Morbark 200
Click to expand...


----------



## millbilly

I got the same machine a 1988. Why are you going to make the chute bigger?


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> I got the same machine a 1988. Why are you going to make the chute bigger?



He's actually gonna round it and make it look like a penis ! So his chipper will shoot full loads


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My chute is pretty small compaired to my friends 200 series chipper and to a new one. When i get brush with wide branch unions, the chipper is very finicky. I welded on new feed roller teeth, and that made a huge difference but I thought it would be cheaper to make a new chute rather then buy a new $40,000 chipper.


----------



## treeclimber101

So is mine and mine is a newer machine


----------



## treeclimber101

Small compared to my verqueer


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chute is pretty small compaired to my friends 200 series chipper and to a new one. When i get brush with wide branch unions, the chipper is very finicky. I welded on new feed roller teeth, and that made a huge difference but I thought it would be cheaper to make a new chute rather then buy a new $40,000 chipper.
> 
> I see now, your chutes' not right. Good luck


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chute is pretty small compaired to my friends 200 series chipper and to a new one. When i get brush with wide branch unions, the chipper is very finicky. I welded on new feed roller teeth, and that made a huge difference but I thought it would be cheaper to make a new chute rather then buy a new $40,000 chipper.



Lol.. I see now, its like attack of the ##### chippers!! 

Here's mine hitting the packie!! Hahaha..

View attachment 254266


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

millbilly said:


> 2treeornot2tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> My chute is pretty small compaired to my friends 200 series chipper and to a new one. When i get brush with wide branch unions, the chipper is very finicky. I welded on new feed roller teeth, and that made a huge difference but I thought it would be cheaper to make a new chute rather then buy a new $40,000 chipper.
> 
> I see now, your chutes' not right. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got any pics of your chipper?
Click to expand...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. I see now, its like attack of the ##### chippers!!
> 
> Here's mine hitting the packie!! Hahaha..
> 
> View attachment 254266



I'll help you out there MDS


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> millbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got any pics of your chipper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked and I have none, kind of surprised me.
Click to expand...


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chute is pretty small compaired to my friends 200 series chipper and to a new one. When i get brush with wide branch unions, the chipper is very finicky. I welded on new feed roller teeth, and that made a huge difference but I thought it would be cheaper to make a new chute rather then buy a new $40,000 chipper.



I thought the intake sucked on my 200 but yours is a wack, must be the kiddie proof version a lot farther in to the wheels then mine


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea your chipper table looks like my attic pull down stairs opening ! There ain't no way that your gonna over feed that machine !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Looks to be alot of things on this chipper that were remade. Look at the tongue mount. I believe the chute was remade too.


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> I thought the intake sucked on my 200 but yours is a wack, must be the kiddie proof version a lot farther in to the wheels then mine



Where's yours ?


----------



## treeclimber101

I bought this 10 years ago put 3600hrs on it since , can't kill and it still looks good no hiding how ####ty it is with a coat of paint it is the original paint too !


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chute is pretty small compaired to my friends 200 series chipper and to a new one. When i get brush with wide branch unions, the chipper is very finicky. I welded on new feed roller teeth, and that made a huge difference but I thought it would be cheaper to make a new chute rather then buy a new $40,000 chipper.



That little thing is a disc chipper, the MR14 in front of it is a drum chipper. Big difference.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> That little thing is a disc chipper, the MR14 in front of it is a drum chipper. Big difference.
> Jeff



yeah I know.


----------



## treeclimber101

Morbark model 290 is one of the most reliable machines ever built !


----------



## smokey01

tree md said:


> Nearly rolled mine off the trailer today... Heading to the job this morning and a 77 year old lady ran a red light and tried to turn into the casino right in front of me.... No stopping an f250 with a 16' trailer and stump grinder. T-boned her. She was at fault. Thankfully she was insured. My truck will probably be totalled.....


I am glad no one was seriously hurt. 
4 years ago I was pulling my Bobcat on a 16' flat bed trailer behind my F250, doing about 60 mph and got cut off by a lane change when I was in front of a tandem, fully loaded dump truck. My truck and trailer jack knifed if front of the dumb truck, next thing I know is that I am sliding sideways and looking out the passenger window at my trailer and Bobcat which is just feet in front of the dump truck. I know this is not going to be good and I look out my side window as I am sliding sideways, still doing around 60 and I see the drainage ditch that I am heading for. It is about 10' deep and I'm going in. Short story, the dump truck just missed me, I went into the ditch hard upside down, totaled the truck, crushed the cab, me hanging upside down by the seat belt, the trailer took out a 30' pine tree and my Bobcat flew over me and the truck, did a complete 360 roll about 20' in the air, landed on all four tires and to my amazement only blew out the tires on one side. You could see dirt on the top of the cage as it lightly touched the ground going airborne. No other damage to the Bobcat, fixed the trailer and got a new F350 and a goose neck 16' dump trailer. I only had a scratch on my finger. That is one tough Bobcat.


----------



## Toddppm

I spent a lot of time behind one of those. You can tell why they changed the table, we used to push branches in with our feet all the time. Makes me cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Where's yours ?



i meant the in feed

mine is just about as wide but half as deep...


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I bought this 10 years ago put 3600hrs on it since , can't kill and it still looks good no hiding how ####ty it is with a coat of paint it is the original paint too !



I had a 1250bc for a long time paid 5500.00 for it and it was indestructible. we abused it for years and it always ran, wish they still made them like that. i would still have that machine if a lady didn't t-bone it.


----------



## treeman82

View attachment 254296
View attachment 254295
I'll add mine to the mix I guess. View attachment 254295
Used it today on a small clearing job... packed the truck full in short order. Fed it with my friend's tractor, it worked out quite well. He ran the tractor, and I cut the trees, fed the chipper with the tractor and all was well.


----------



## mattfr12

Some pictures of clearing from today for a new home to go in. Almost got close to an acre down to dirt in 4 days.


----------



## H 2 H

Were I've been cutting the last number of week the neighbor had a tree service come in and take out some trees

The tree service cut the trees down but never buck them up and cleared them; they called me tonight to take them away :msp_biggrin:

I'll get some pic's in the am 

See cleaning up the area your cutting at pays off in the long run :msp_biggrin:

Nice huge Alders by the way looks like the MS 390 with 24 3/4" b/c will get a work out


----------



## superjunior

Had 2 removals in a yard we did the original clearing for a new landscape. Left about 6 nice mature trees and 2 of them died. The new landscape was very busy.. perenials everywhere, could hardly walk in the yard. Everything had to be lowered on these 2 trees, couldn't drop anything.. I had some time to kill and decided I'd work with these guys for a half day, wanted to show my new climber that this old dog could still out climb him lol.. So I let him pick his tree and rigged down the other one. Felt good to be back in the saddle again, real good!


----------



## mattfr12

Just ordered me some new hooks for my slings. no more unscrewing and re screwing in a shackle all day. these things should make life much easier. pretty expensive tho around 100$ a pop, but i guess if they where cheap that might make me a little nervous using them.


----------



## dbl612

mattfr12 said:


> Just ordered me some new hooks for my slings. no more unscrewing and re screwing in a shackle all day. these things should make life much easier. pretty expensive tho around 100$ a pop, but i guess if they where cheap that might make me a little nervous using them.



these are handy items for sling terminations where you are constantly hooking to lift points. (they were developed for manufacturing use). they don't tolerate side loading and they are a poor choice for choke-type applications. not a positive connection, and my .02 says not acceptable for tree operations where side loading is prevalent and your always choking the load.


----------



## tree MDS

superjunior said:


> Had 2 removals in a yard we did the original clearing for a new landscape. Left about 6 nice mature trees and 2 of them died. The new landscape was very busy.. perenials everywhere, could hardly walk in the yard. Everything had to be lowered on these 2 trees, couldn't drop anything.. I had some time to kill and decided I'd work with these guys for a half day, wanted to show my new climber that this old dog could still out climb him lol.. So I let him pick his tree and rigged down the other one. Felt good to be back in the saddle again, real good!



I've been digging doing some climbing again lately myself. Got one 200 razored up with 16" composite bar and chain, the other freshly rebuilt one running the stock 14' (rakers down perfectly).. Wraptor, slingshot, gecko's.. makes bucket work seem kinda boring, actually!! Me likey!


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> Just ordered me some new hooks for my slings. no more unscrewing and re screwing in a shackle all day. these things should make life much easier. pretty expensive tho around 100$ a pop, but i guess if they where cheap that might make me a little nervous using them.



What brand are those? Think mine cost me $250 a piece.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> What brand are those? Think mine cost me $250 a piece.



At that rate those things should hook themselves.. then we'd be talking!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## sgreanbeans

They killed Opie, WTF.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> What brand are those? Think mine cost me $250 a piece.



Those for your crane?


----------



## [email protected]

*For trees?*



dbl612 said:


> these are handy items for sling terminations where you are constantly hooking to lift points. (they were developed for manufacturing use). they don't tolerate side loading and they are a poor choice for choke-type applications. not a positive connection, and my .02 says not acceptable for tree operations where side loading is prevalent and your always choking the load.



Around here, I'm sure they're not legal for that application. Are they double safety catch designed?:msp_scared:


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Just ordered me some new hooks for my slings. no more unscrewing and re screwing in a shackle all day. these things should make life much easier. pretty expensive tho around 100$ a pop, but i guess if they where cheap that might make me a little nervous using them.



I don't see the point to have these or a shackle.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I don't see the point to have these or a shackle.



Yes, I agree, you're missing the point danno. In the "production game", seconds, even milliseconds, count!! You have to think like a "big clubber".


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I don't see the point to have these or a shackle.


They gate looks. Chinsy too you could totally wrip it open , a good hook is only as safe as the gate , and yea why not just choke the eye and slap it on the hook ? I dunno seems like a lot of reinventing the wheel , and now your rigging is heavier and more complex ! Hey matt before you buy those hooks think about a piece rolling and jumping the hook .


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> They gate looks. Chinsy too you could totally wrip it open , a good hook is only as safe as the gate , and yea why not just choke the eye and slap it on the hook ? I dunno seems like a lot of reinventing the wheel , and now your rigging is heavier and more complex ! Hey matt before you buy those hooks think about a piece rolling and jumping the hook .



Good straps are surprisingly inexspensive, I think that's all you need.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 254344
View attachment 254345
Here are a couple pics of my 1250bc. Mine really needed a make over!


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 254347


----------



## tree MDS

Nice job, paul! I get people asking me if mine is new all the time. I think they're even more impressed when I tell em I just painted it. I think they figure if I take that much pride in my equipment, it must extend into my treework as well. :msp_wink:


----------



## ropensaddle

phase one complete lol cut and cleaned up 51 trees since last monday!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> phase one complete lol cut and cleaned up 51 trees since last monday!



Worked 4 6 hour days to do it then yesterday ground 32 stump in 4 hours and got back on deer stand!


----------



## ropensaddle

Workin 10 to 4 what A way to make a livin


----------



## treeman75

Im finely getting the carpet done in my basement. Ive been home waiting for the carpet layers to get here. They just pulled up time to go to work.


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol yup time here too! phaze 2 begins in t minus 17 mins haha


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Nice job, paul! I get people asking me if mine is new all the time. I think they're even more impressed when I tell em I just painted it. I think they figure if I take that much pride in my equipment, it must extend into my treework as well. :msp_wink:



Thanks! It was getting to the point of being embarrassed pulling it and pulling up to jobs. People think its new and it seems new to us.


----------



## superjunior

totol wash out today, couldn't even convince the guys to come in and split wood... fixed a couple saws and now catching up on some office work.. yawn...


----------



## treeman82

I had planned to take out a couple of smallish white pines and a red maple today, but when I woke up it was raining. Said F this and went back to bed. Wish the weather guessers could get it right for a change.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, kind of a crappy day here too. My helper had to take the day off for a doctor's appointment for his medical card, anyway. 

Got 16 trees to look at pruning later.. sounds interesting, says they need to be climbed. It's in a money area too, so some decent potential there. Got another call I'm kinda dreading returning, one of the richy condo associations here in town, wants to know if I'm interested in helping them "put together a large tree management program". Sounds like a lot of headaches and BS to me... that and one of the other local hackers will probably just end up skinning the #### out of them anyway (sicking the mexicans on it). I guess I should probably return it anyway... maybe I do need to work on my silver tongued arborist line a bit, it just already sounds like a PITA. That and I have a bill or two I should be making out. Funny I should find myself here, slacking off.. lol.


----------



## treeman82

I just went yesterday to check on a bid I had put in with a HOA. 3 sugar maples, all rotten and in serious decline, everything goes but the stumps. Told them $5,300... they had 2 other quotes; $4,200 and $4,300. The one for $4,300 they kicked off a job last year, so I'm suprised they were even allowed to bid this one. Found out that the job I was going to help a friend with this weekend is going to be cancelled due to some projected crappy weather. I'm also supposed to haul an excavator to a friend's place on Friday for him to use over the weekend... not sure where that stands now. 

Might get some saw maintenance done I guess. Got a couple estimates scheduled for tomorrow, see what happens with them. Now I'm finding out that I may have a problem getting the operators that I like for next week. Got at least 2 days booked for a 33, but if I can't get an operator that I get along with I may have to cancel.... and there are very few people that I actually get along with.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 254347



Chipper looks good painted its original color , you were smart not to paint it with gold flake prolly woulda hurt the resale value if you want another machine identical to that curb feed and all I have one here for 5K runs strong and looks decent but you could toss a quick coat of amor yellow and it would be a jewel ! Me I pass on paint clean and well maintained is enough a fresh coat of paint don't fix a leaky louie !


----------



## tree MDS

I think somebody's BOX, is the only thing leaking. Lol. 

But I am trying to be good (and it ain't ####ing easy), so I'll leave it at that, and get off to my 4:00 estimate here in a bit.


----------



## squad143

Yesterday I did a bunch of small " just put it on the ground" jobs in the morning. Had a large Ash (100') on a steep hill with primaries nearby below. Luckily we only had to rig a few of the branches down, the rest was cut and drop. Took the trunk in 12' sections. Maybe the customer can call around and sell them. Was too late in the afternoon to continue on the other two trees (Basswoods).
Today on the way to breakfast, spot these turkeys on the side of the road.
View attachment 254385

Then during breakfast at the cookhouse we spot this young deer out the window.
View attachment 254386

The wildlife up here in the fall is amazing.
Off to do the basswoods and what was supposed to be an easy "climb, cut and drop" job, turns into a "rig every twig down" due to the hydro lines near-by ( below). Man did I mess this quote up.
Oh well, we took it slow, to be safe and got the job done. I estimated a half day on the two basswoods, but it ended up being the day.
Ya win some, ya lose some. Still made $, just not as much. Most importantly, job was done safely.


----------



## tree MDS

Its the same way here right now. Deer, turkeys, and squirrels are rampant. Must be prepping for the winter.


----------



## deevo

Hmmmm let's see, did some stumps, more stumps and a few more! looked at 2 decent removals and gave them a price and they signed on the spot. Booked 3 jobs last night. Man I hate it when it gets dark so early now! Had 2 more to look at but was way too dark! Anyway......Got home in the afternoon, split a 1/2 bush cord of wood. Then took my daughters for an atv ride, saw a decent sized bear that my daughter spotted, it ran away when it heard my atv (sigh) girls were all worried it was going to chase us! That woulda been fun!!! My phones been ringing off the hook for firewood this week. When can you deliver when can you deliver?.......Let me think about this.......how about if you want it so bad, go to my wood lot and pick it up! I even offered my trailers to some......they said ok! I don't have time to deliver wood right now I told them all.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Hmmmm let's see, did some stumps, more stumps and a few more! looked at 2 decent removals and gave them a price and they signed on the spot. Booked 3 jobs last night. Man I hate it when it gets dark so early now! Had 2 more to look at but was way too dark! Anyway......Got home in the afternoon, split a 1/2 bush cord of wood. Then took my daughters for an atv ride, saw a decent sized bear that my daughter spotted, it ran away when it heard my atv (sigh) girls were all worried it was going to chase us! That woulda been fun!!! My phones been ringing off the hook for firewood this week. When can you deliver when can you deliver?.......Let me think about this.......how about if you want it so bad, go to my wood lot and pick it up! I even offered my trailers to some......they said ok! I don't have time to deliver wood right now I told them all.



Lol.. you still trying to make treeclimber57 jealous, or am I just missing the point?? ... lol.. just saying..


----------



## jefflovstrom

My guy's left a some brush to be chipped in the parking lot. Guess I will deal with that tomorrow. 
Jeff


----------



## Youngbuck20

sgreanbeans said:


> They killed Opie, WTF.



thanks for the spoiler beans!!!!!!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. you still trying to make treeclimber57 jealous, or am I just missing the point?? ... lol.. just saying..



Yes and that bag of crap....well we will leave it at that! I won't mention the $7000.00 story on here!


----------



## Toddppm

Split some more wood for home today, I'm way behind. Had 1 long dry ass piece of Sweet Gum almost couldn't split but the old 31 ton got through. Haven't found a piece it woldn't split yet!

Did some estimates today and got my pickup from the transmission place $3300.00 poorer. 
1 estimate was 4 trees for almost $10K. Seems like the kind of person that will keep getting estimates until they get one they can't refuse or just won't do the work. Oh well, would have been an easy crane job and I could have gotten the Slayer to help out. Finally got to meet up with him as he was working not far from my estimate, just had to folllow the tree debris down this street, he's worked at almost every house through this one area! He's an original wild ass treeman!


----------



## smokey01

Took down an old dead hickory that was just about to take out the chain link fence below it. Rigged it from a nearby tall long needle pine. Saved the day! Well, actually just the fence. 
Then removed the dead wood from two 90' pines. Set my anchor 65' and ascended SRT with my Unicender, clipped in and went the rest of the way using 2 in 1 lanyard. Returned to my 65' TIP and set my anchor, with cambium saver, in the adjacent pine tree 25 feet away. Moved laterally to that tree using DdRT, went to the top removing deadwood and returned to the ground. Recovered my climbing lines and went home. This was after I mowed about 3 acres of grass, visited the doctor about my knee and took my daughter to the airport an hour away, so as you can see, I ended up working the night climb. 



















View attachment 254408
View attachment 254409
View attachment 254410


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Hmmmm let's see, did some stumps, more stumps and a few more! looked at 2 decent removals and gave them a price and they signed on the spot. Booked 3 jobs last night. Man I hate it when it gets dark so early now! Had 2 more to look at but was way too dark! Anyway......Got home in the afternoon, split a 1/2 bush cord of wood. Then took my daughters for an atv ride, saw a decent sized bear that my daughter spotted, it ran away when it heard my atv (sigh) girls were all worried it was going to chase us! That woulda been fun!!! My phones been ringing off the hook for firewood this week. When can you deliver when can you deliver?.......Let me think about this.......how about if you want it so bad, go to my wood lot and pick it up! I even offered my trailers to some......they said ok! I don't have time to deliver wood right now I told them all.



Glad to hear it hopefully you make enough to take a break when it gets frigid !


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Yes and that bag of crap....well we will leave it at that! I won't mention the $7000.00 story on here!



Keep the chipper blades sharp :msp_sneaky: they work better like that :confused2:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

I miss AA and FTA 




lol


----------



## treeclimber101

woodsman44 said:


> I miss AA and FTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Me too ! A lot actually and haywire Haywood too for some reason , and mostly Justin man he made breaking my balls so enjoyable ! Man now that I think of it LXT too that dude is as stable as plutonium


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Keep the chipper blades sharp :msp_sneaky: they work better like that :confused2:



You musta read my mind! Just rotated them this morning buddy! Got my other 2 sets resharpened a few weeks ago, so good to go for a while. Got some good sized oaks to remove Monday. The roots destroyed his septic system, so they have to go! Also cabling a few trees.....you know since we are there! Should be a good day! Got 3 guys who want the wood, so in return they are feeding the chipper and cleaning up after me and my guys!


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Glad to hear it hopefully you make enough to take a break when it gets frigid !



I have lots of winter work lined up, good to drop the trees on the frozen lakes! Get a big bon fire going and burn it all up!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> You musta read my mind! Just rotated them this morning buddy! Got my other 2 sets resharpened a few weeks ago, so good to go for a while. Got some good sized oaks to remove Monday. The roots destroyed his septic system, so they have to go! Also cabling a few trees.....you know since we are there! Should be a good day! Got 3 guys who want the wood, so in return they are feeding the chipper and cleaning up after me and my guys!



I just replaced the whorebark today and when I get the bequeef parts in I will throw a set on there as well


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. you still trying to make treeclimber57 jealous, or am I just missing the point?? ... lol.. just saying..



You notice he hasn't been on here since I dumped his sorry a%* last year? Frigging winner that he is!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> I have lots of winter work lined up, good to drop the trees on the frozen lakes! Get a big bon fire going and burn it all up!



Oh Jesus I may be at bobs lake when the expo is closing the cabin with my buddy pirate Steve , sounds dreadfully fun we may take the bikes up what's it like there in early November


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh Jesus I may be at bobs lake when the expo is closing the cabin with my buddy pirate Steve , sounds dreadfully fun we may take the bikes up what's it like there in early November



Well it's hit or miss, remember last Novembers storms?> We didn't get any but you guys got slammed, they sell winter tires for bikes here! Or if worse comes to worse you can rent a uhaul to take em back! Dude, you gotta make it to Baltimore and meet some of us crazy canucks!


----------



## treeclimber101

We were gonna take em up in a enclosed trailer we have to take it up anyway


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> I miss AA and FTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol




FTA still lurk's. He checks in , Just check his profile.. I bet he is reading this.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> FTA still lurk's. He checks in , Just check his profile.. I bet he is reading this.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



He's still alive? Suprised!:msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> He's still alive? Suprised!:msp_wink:



I will prolly go to the convention Canada kinda seems outta the question with work and I have something monstrous planned for Xmas for the kids that I will miss more work so maybe a day in Baltimore would be ok !


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. you still trying to make treeclimber57 jealous, or am I just missing the point?? ... lol.. just saying..



Oh yeah did I mention he can't even climb? Should of called himself tree looker!


----------



## newsawtooth

Every time the chip truck drives really nicely, something goes gunny, like a throw bearing for instance. Now the drive train, parking brake, transmission and PTO are strung out underneath it like a gutted elk. I did get to admire the new $2g drive shaft I had put in earlier this year, whilst wrenching on the beast today. So I've got that going for me, which is nice. Waiting on a new clutch, throw bearing and clutch fork from the good folks at GM, should be here around the first of next year or so. Parts are non existent for Top Kicks. If any of you are considering getting one, call me first. I'll talk you down. Life is too precious and Top Kicks are not the answer. Think of all the people who love you, it hurts them too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

newsawtooth said:


> Every time the chip truck drives really nicely, something goes gunny, like a throw bearing for instance. Now the drive train, parking brake, transmission and PTO are strung out underneath it like a gutted elk. I did get to admire the new $2g drive shaft I had put in earlier this year, whilst wrenching on the beast today. So I've got that going for me, which is nice. Waiting on a new clutch, throw bearing and clutch fork from the good folks at GM, should be here around the first of next year or so. Parts are non existent for Top Kicks. If any of you are considering getting one, call me first. I'll talk you down. Life is too precious and Top Kicks are not the answer. Think of all the people who love you, it hurts them too.



The truck shop i take my truck to, has no problem getting parts for my topkick. They just replaced the throw out bearing, and clutch fork last year. They got the parts in less then a day.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> The truck shop i take my truck to, has no problem getting parts for my topkick. They just replaced the throw out bearing, and clutch fork last year. They got the parts in less then a day.



Well we're in the Gm Mecca of this country for truck parts ! He may not be kills me to say that I got a clutch for less then 500 bucks and had it in less then 2 hours ! And it was back together in a day


----------



## newsawtooth

2treeornot2tree said:


> The truck shop i take my truck to, has no problem getting parts for my topkick. They just replaced the throw out bearing, and clutch fork last year. They got the parts in less then a day.





treeclimber101 said:


> Well we're in the Gm Mecca of this country for truck parts ! He may not be kills me to say that I got a clutch for less then 500 bucks and had it in less then 2 hours ! And it was back together in a day




I'll be calling you two for parts from now on. When I take it to the dealer or other shops for problems, two weeks before I get it back. I fix it myself, two weeks before I get the parts. So I can either wonder what is happening with it at a shop or look at it everyday in the yard wondering what is happening with it. End result of both is me stacking brush on a trailer and reevaluating my life. Mistakes have been made.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> What brand are those? Think mine cost me $250 a piece.



Only one place makes them I think what color are yours? I use the 8k ones if you go up so does price significantly the purple ones are like 40$ but only good for 2k


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I don't see the point to have these or a shackle.



Try hooking two 12 foot slings up on a long horizontal limb the ball would have to be lowered to you on both ends vs just clipping it. Keeps you from having to remove the sling from the hook. Saves a lot of time, shackles take forever. I've had some real weight on them and they show no signs of stress yet


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> They gate looks. Chinsy too you could totally wrip it open , a good hook is only as safe as the gate , and yea why not just choke the eye and slap it on the hook ? I dunno seems like a lot of reinventing the wheel , and now your rigging is heavier and more complex ! Hey matt before you buy those hooks think about a piece rolling and jumping the hook .



We have been using them for a long time you would have to have it in your hand to see what they are all about. side loading is kind of hard to do since pretension is applied before the cut is made. you can see the strap and where the pressure is and is gonna be. Rolling is possible but you would have to be pretty poor at sling placement. we use them to actually dumb down the rigging simply leave it on the hook and clip it gate down. pretty basic.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> You notice he hasn't been on here since I dumped his sorry a%* last year? Frigging winner that he is!



Don't mind me, was just thinking out loud (sometimes I do that).

Funny you should mention that he can't climb. Just goes to show you anyone can type. I would've thought he was for real.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> Only one place makes them I think what color are yours? I use the 8k ones if you go up so does price significantly the purple ones are like 40$ but only good for 2k



Makes sense, I run the RH-5 which is good for 11K.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Of course, because i am jamed up with work, its gonna rain this morning and then tease me for a couple hours then rain again. Supposed to rain tomorrow morning too. If this keeps up I am gonna be able to make 2 weeks of work last a month.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's pouring here now , it's alright I am thinking I am gonna just puts around for a bit maybe put the vernier back together or at least as far as I can go !


----------



## squad143

A little cool here this morning. Zero degrees C. (32 for our American cousins) 

Thought I may go and do the bee tree while its this cold, but it will most likely warm up by the time I get there. I don't feel like getting stung. I'll wait. Other cold days are coming. . Besides, the boat is already in the back of the truck, got a water access only job to get done this morning.


----------



## smokey01

Beautiful day here in the Southeast, clear sky's and probably 80's. Going to get out and ride my 60" zero turn mower for an hour....AMERICAN MADE BY THE WAY, then finish cutting up the dead hickory I cut down yesterday.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and did some more pruning, and signed 2 more last night. Whoever I hand this off too, depending on what they have on the books, they are going to be busy! I had to send my wife and son back in after lunch, she is battling pneumonia and he is pretty close. So it was just me and my F-I-L, but is was cool, no talkin, just workin, as soon as a little twig came down, he was on it! Would have had the job done if they where there for clean up, but I had to come down and make sure we where out of there by 5. Go back today and prune 3 more, then off to do 5 crabs, yuk, they are freakin thick, kinda like unlocking a puzzle.

Good on ya MDS


----------



## mikewhite85

We are pruning 2 big liveoaks today in Burbank, CA, right near Disney studios. Unfortunately, the clutch on my Superduty dump decided to call in sick so I rented a 40 yd container for the day. I had that clutch installed only 6 months ago. Time for a new mechanic :bang: 

Container company is going to move the container tonight and bring it to our job for tomorrow. Pretty nice of them. Only costing 425 including delivery which is a steal around here. 

If I did a lot of crane work I think I would have my own containers and roll off. They make it so easy.


----------



## tree MDS

Started a day and a half pruning job today. I was actually not minding it at all. I'll see if I can get a shot of the view from the bucket to post..
View attachment 254480


----------



## squad143

Nice view Tree MDS.

Was a beautiful day up north. The water access job made fora nice change. Calm waters and nice fall colours.

All I needed was beer. 
View attachment 254481


----------



## H 2 H

H 2 H said:


> Were I've been cutting the last number of week the neighbor had a tree service come in and take out some trees
> 
> The tree service cut the trees down but never buck them up and cleared them; they called me tonight to take them away :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'll get some pic's in the am
> 
> See cleaning up the area your cutting at pays off in the long run :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Nice huge Alders by the way looks like the MS 390 with 24 3/4" b/c will get a work out




I know it isn't much but all I have to do is buck it up and split it haul it home :msp_smile:












The tree service chipped up all the limbs


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> We have been using them for a long time you would have to have it in your hand to see what they are all about. side loading is kind of hard to do since pretension is applied before the cut is made. you can see the strap and where the pressure is and is gonna be. Rolling is possible but you would have to be pretty poor at sling placement. we use them to actually dumb down the rigging simply leave it on the hook and clip it gate down. pretty basic.



Matt, where you buying them from? Might get some


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cleaned up this storm damaged pear tree today. When i got close to the tree I noticed that no one ever took off the stake wires and they girdled the tree and wouldnt you know thats where it broke.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Don't mind me, was just thinking out loud (sometimes I do that).
> 
> Funny you should mention that he can't climb. Just goes to show you anyone can type. I would've thought he was for real.


Hey no problem, I almost forgot about that A hole all together!
Biggest BS'er and lier I have ever met! He can talk the talk (and type) but can't walk the walk.....Right Robin?


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Started a day and a half pruning job today. I was actually not minding it at all. I'll see if I can get a shot of the view from the bucket to post..
> View attachment 254480



Thats's CT? looks like somewhere in England! Nice shot!


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not saying the mods are right or wrong, but it is sure a shame that someone with 14,000+ posts is banned for life.



Yes and no. Sometimes saying less says more about the person. Im still too new to say either way about him.


----------



## treeclimber101

OMG my day started off with pouring rain so I said self lets go and check the 
Blades on the morbark , I opened the door and grabbed the ratchet with the inch and a eighth socket stepped up on the side and sure enough dropping the socket down the front of the drum housing , it took me 2 hours to get it out ! Needless to say I will be replacing that socket soon !


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Nice view Tree MDS.
> 
> Was a beautiful day up north. The water access job made fora nice change. Calm waters and nice fall colours.
> 
> All I needed was beer.
> View attachment 254481



Nice Chuck, we are doing 2 dead 90' white pines tomorrow on our lake, only climbing other trees to TD these bad boys. The one is sketchy and 1' away from the cottage, hydro 5' the other way, tree has delcined a lot since I booked the job 3 weeks ago. Everytime we go to do it, it's been pouring or too windy! Looking good for tomorrow though!:redface:


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> OMG my day started off with pouring rain so I said self lets go and check the
> Blades on the morbark , I opened the door and grabbed the ratchet with the inch and a eighth socket stepped up on the side and sure enough dropping the socket down the front of the drum housing , it took me 2 hours to get it out ! Needless to say I will be replacing that socket soon !



I had that happen a couple of years ago, only it was one of the bolts that fell. I was able to get it back by simply spinning the drum slowly, and it got picked up in one of the pockets.


----------



## superjunior

lol hate it when that happens..


----------



## treeclimber101

Nope not me , mine jammed solid no forward or backwards just good old fashion hard work of not doing anything ! Just fishing around with a magnet on a string til By some luck got it


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*


----------



## tree MDS

cfield said:


> Yes and no. Sometimes saying less says more about the person. Im still too new to say either way about him.



Wait, what's this?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Wait, what's this?



The mods deleted some posts that a banned member wrote about them.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh. Damn.. sounds interesting.

Trying to decide if I'm gonna attempt to finish trying to fix these three lionstailed white oaks today, so that I can get payed and move on to something else for tomorrow. Money is good, but I'm not a big fan of rain.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 254347



Looks good!
I hate working in Cematary's, they give me the creeps, always feel like they are watching!

We had a pretty cool thing happen yesterday. At a clients , We finished up and I went to ask for the check. Homeowner comes out and before he hands me the check he says "Just so you know, you were the most expensive, even after the discount from the ValPak coupon, but I went with you because I knew that you know what you are doing and you did one hell of a job" Ask me what he owes, I give him the total with the discount,he smiles and hands me the check for the full amount, no discount taken out, then walks up to the crew and shakes their hand and tells them how impressed he is with the way they work. The discount was several hundred dollars. That was a pretty damn good feeling!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Looks good!
> I hate working in Cematary's, they give me the creeps, always feel like they are watching!
> 
> We had a pretty cool thing happen yesterday. At a clients , We finished up and I went to ask for the check. Homeowner comes out and before he hands me the check he says "Just so you know, you were the most expensive, even after the discount from the ValPak coupon, but I went with you because I knew that you know what you are doing and you did one hell of a job" Ask me what he owes, I give him the total with the discount,he smiles and hands me the check for the full amount, no discount taken out, then walks up to the crew and shakes their hand and tells them how impressed he is with the way they work. The discount was several hundred dollars. That was a pretty damn good feeling!



Guess that means YOUR buying the beers.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, "intellectually inferior opponent".. sounds like a politically correct way of saying you were picking on a retard. Hahaha.


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Matt, where you buying them from? Might get some



Not sure what Matt runs but the Gunnebo Johnson RH 5 is what you want. I couldn't order them through their website when I did it but found a local guy that carried their #### and had him order them. Bulky at first, but you figure out how to use them easily with time. Way better than a shackle.





View attachment 254597


----------



## treebilly

started out a little slow this morning on a gig silver maple removal. the ground crew forgot to wake up or were hung over. This tree had at least forty feet of canopy over the lake. Right after i got the last section back to land pop went a hydraulic line in the boom. It's pretty to finish on monday for another crew. I got to go to cleveland to start a gas company job. I looked at it yesterday while the rain hit down in our local area, not to bad just a lot of service drops and on a busy four lane road. I don't mind it but they awarded the job weds and we have to be there mon.That and they never mention the local work and we see companies from two hours away in our back yard


----------



## treeclimber101

Murphed this out whole no skidder no rope just a wedge and a hell of a tight squeeze ! One really nice dogwood and on the side a nice holly crammed it right between all 80 ft of it









so stick in your pipe and suck it !


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Not sure what Matt runs but the Gunnebo Johnson RH 5 is what you want. I couldn't order them through their website when I did it but found a local guy that carried their #### and had him order them. Bulky at first, but you figure out how to use them easily with time. Way better than a shackle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254597



They are called Joker hooks. this is where i usually get them from and they sell the grade blakes is using. i use a few different grades the lowest being 5,300 pounds, heavy stuff i use thier 13,200 rated. Local places will wreck you on the price.

5,300 pound rated ones are like 50.00$ 13,200 is around 150.00 if i remember correctly then you can go anywhere in between. for doing brush picks i use the 5,300 a lot 4k of bush is a good bit you need a big LZ.

This is the item number - CJ02T2

http://www.tulsachain.com


----------



## Nailsbeats

Took this spar down to top my day off. Someone hacked away at it over the years to get it to this point, I got the call to put it on the ground so a guy can whittle it up for firewood. Ported 460 and 28" bar just did the trick, facebored it for bar reach and to weaken the hinge a bit on that fat momma.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> They are called Joker hooks. this is where i usually get them from and they sell the grade blakes is using. i use a few different grades the lowest being 5,300 pounds, heavy stuff i use thier 13,200 rated. Local places will wreck you on the price.
> 
> 5,300 pound rated ones are like 50.00$ 13,200 is around 150.00 if i remember correctly then you can go anywhere in between. for doing brush picks i use the 5,300 a lot 4k of bush is a good bit you need a big LZ.
> 
> This is the item number - CJ02T2
> 
> Tulsa Chain Industrial Chain Rigging Equipment Supplier, Chain Hoists, Winches, Securement Products



Kinda looks like the harbor freight of rigging supply:msp_scared:! At least when I buy Gunnebo Johnson they're willing to stamp their name right on the hook. Looks like it lacks a locking pin for the strap as well.

Synthetic Sling Hooks - joker sling

Gunnebo Johnson Corporation » Round Sling Hook (RH)


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well that was a good week, made real good coin, moved no wood and only filled my chipper box half way! I love pruning! Leaves are starting to drop, so it will be a no go for a couple weeks, but I hopefully will be gone by then. Went and pruned 5 crabs. Done by 11.

Quote of the day, from a landscraper "I don't see why trees need to be pruned anyways, think its dumb, no one prunes the trees in the woods"............shut up and get back on your zero turn.

HOLEY HELL! Trying to change the right side exhaust manifold on my 97 F-250, old one has a crack and makes it sound like a go cart. Bought a new one......at the junk yard (who knew!) You can pop the tire off, take out the inner fender well and get right to the manifold, BUT! The smog pipe on the back, W T F! I would like to find the guy who designed this and, well yall have been there! What a PITA! Needed to have something to go over a 1"1/4 wrench for leverage, a cheater bar. Found a pipe big enough, filled with spiders and stuff, so I sprayed it full of break cleaner and lit it. Coooooooool! So I did it again...........and again and then a few more times,lol. It is amazing at how fast you can get distracted with fire. Pretty sure there are no more spiders. Gotta cut the cheater pipe to fit it under neath the truck. I should have just paid someone to to do this!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nailsbeats said:


> Took this spar down to top my day off. Someone hacked away at it over the years to get it to this point, I got the call to put it on the ground so a guy can whittle it up for firewood. Ported 460 and 28" bar just did the trick, facebored it for bar reach and to weaken the hinge a bit on that fat momma.



We have a bunch of those around town. I hate looking at those things, drives me nuts. Always wonder why they stopped and guess they got scared.


----------



## Nailsbeats

sgreanbeans said:


> We have a bunch of those around town. I hate looking at those things, drives me nuts. Always wonder why they stopped and guess they got scared.



I think multiple people have been hacking at this one because it was whittled down in stages over at least a 5 year period. It was a church owned tree so I am guessing different members tried their hand at it for wood, if they screw up everyone would just turn a blind eye. You can see in my pics, the top sections that the last guy started into and backed off, they split out when it hit the ground due to his old kerf cuts. The guy that called me and said his bar wasn't big enough (lol) to finally lay it to rest and he hadn't worked on the tree previously. Around here everyone has a saw, and I mean everyone, old widows even crank em' up after the old man is gone just to heat the house.

I just wish the 880 had been in the truck for that one, but I played it where it lies. I looked at it after a whole day of pruning, but I know better than to ever leave the house without at least a 440 or 460 in the arsenal.


----------



## treeman75

Nailsbeats said:


> I think multiple people have been hacking at this one because it was whittled down in stages over at least a 5 year period. It was a church owned tree so I am guessing different members tried their hand at it for wood, if they screw up everyone would just turn a blind eye. You can see in my pics, the top sections that the last guy started into and backed off, they split out when it hit the ground due to his old kerf cuts. The guy that called me and said his bar wasn't big enough (lol) to finally lay it to rest and he hadn't worked on the tree previously. Around here everyone has a saw, and I mean everyone, old widows even crank em' up after the old man is gone just to heat the house.
> 
> I just wish the 880 had been in the truck for that one, but I played it where it lies. I looked at it after a whole day of pruning, but I know better than to ever leave the house without at least a 440 or 460 in the arsenal.


I was wondering why you didnt use your new saw.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Kinda looks like the harbor freight of rigging supply:msp_scared:! At least when I buy Gunnebo Johnson they're willing to stamp their name right on the hook. Looks like it lacks a locking pin for the strap as well.
> 
> Synthetic Sling Hooks - joker sling
> 
> Gunnebo Johnson Corporation » Round Sling Hook (RH)



not usually to worried about the pin since im usually with the sling during pretension. you would be able to see it slip out if something was out of wack or you had some type of bind. ever lift with a chain? doesnt matter but thier is usually no locking anything the weight of the log is what keeps it bound and getting it undun with a few k in pounds on it would require a a cutting tool like a tourch. your hook when tensioned goes flush up against the log if done correctly and cant flip over. my guys sometimes have to hit a chain with a hammer to get it unstuck from the wood, it will bite right in just like steel choker.

roll over is a factor but if a top rolled over id be worried about me and the crane more than anything. the sling could break the piece but if your getting pieces to completle go over not just on there side you have to get some crane help thats just crazy.

The grade of the metal is what you need to worry about when purchasing stuff like this they should all be labeled and if not i would go somewhere else.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Kinda looks like the harbor freight of rigging supply:msp_scared:! At least when I buy Gunnebo Johnson they're willing to stamp their name right on the hook. Looks like it lacks a locking pin for the strap as well.
> 
> Synthetic Sling Hooks - joker sling
> 
> Gunnebo Johnson Corporation » Round Sling Hook (RH)



The ones you are usising look like a good hook and are rated to a 5:1. I use harbor frieght lifting slings every once in a while? :msp_scared:. Only on ac units when i need a flat nylon because i wouldnt use it for anything else. heaviest one ive ever lifted was 1200 pounds and required 3 slings in a basket, and they all had to be 25 foot. They attached to the unit on the bottom with clevis. Each sling only needed around 400 pounds of strenght so Harbor frieght said they could do 4k in a choke i felt ok.

only ever used them once so now i got one in each truck to use if something gets stuck we use it like a tow strap. a 25 foot sling that we usually use is around 200$ i think i got those 25 footers for like 40$.

Common sense is key i woulnt trust it with 4k of log but 400 ive seen dyna glide throw line get pulled on with a few hundred before it broke.


----------



## mattfr12

Nails you should have gave it a chance to come back. Looks like some of the other guys work after they just gave it a good Pollarding! Thing would have looked nice in the spring. 




Nailsbeats said:


> Took this spar down to top my day off. Someone hacked away at it over the years to get it to this point, I got the call to put it on the ground so a guy can whittle it up for firewood. Ported 460 and 28" bar just did the trick, facebored it for bar reach and to weaken the hinge a bit on that fat momma.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Nails you should have gave it a chance to come back. Looks like some of the other guys work after they just gave it a good Pollarding! Thing would have looked nice in the spring.



Haaaaaaa maybe if there were at least 2 more in that same line you would of had a thought there who knows maybe set the people up on a program and call it progression of the species


----------



## jefflovstrom

For some reason, I just went thru some old post's and gave out a whole lot of 'like' to you guy;s!!!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> For some reason, I just went thru some old post's and gave out a whole lot of 'like' to you guy;s!!!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Thanks man !


----------



## tree MDS

Finished my pruning gig I got rained out of yesterday. $200 an hour with handsnips and a handsaw. Not bad, I could do more of that. Then I stopped by the packie and whipped up a boxelder real quick. I just cut it in pieces from the ground with a 200. A couple of cuts had me a little nervous.. I could just imagine how embarrassing it would be taking out the windows or smashing the ice cooler at the local packie. Lol, gotta run back down there in a bit here, now that I think of it..

My ground guy confided in me today that he did quite a bit of LSD when he was younger. That explains some things. Lol, he's doing alright now though.. I just have to keep an eye on him, his body seems to start propelling itself before his brain has actually formulated a solid plan. I like the way he drives, so thats a good thing anyway.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Didn't think it would be this hard to sell my stuff, have had a bunch of people look, almost all said they wanted, no one can get money. One guy I thought was a sure thing got shut down at they bank. He was crushed, could tell in his voice. He couldn't understand why, but I think the banks are just being real tight,I dunno. Sucks tho, keep thinking I have it sold. I really don't want to leave it here. I can only imagine what my F-I-L will do when I am gone. If I do end up leaving it, I will disable everything so he cant try to use them!


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Didn't think it would be this hard to sell my stuff, have had a bunch of people look, almost all said they wanted, no one can get money. One guy I thought was a sure thing got shut down at they bank. He was crushed, could tell in his voice. He couldn't understand why, but I think the banks are just being real tight,I dunno. Sucks tho, keep thinking I have it sold. I really don't want to leave it here. I can only imagine what my F-I-L will do when I am gone. If I do end up leaving it, I will disable everything so he cant try to use them!



I could never sell off my babies. Or leave them alone (cold and unloved). That sounds like a tough thing you're having to do, scott!! I realize its for more important reasons, but still!!

Best of luck with all that!


----------



## tree MDS

I mean I think I'm getting there.. but I can't seem to remember just what the point of it all was anymore... I mean why the #### did I care in the first place?? 

Maybe I just really do need that vacation! Lol.
View attachment 254822


----------



## farmboss45

I split, hauled and stacked 5 loads of fire wood, almost at 12 cords in the woodshed!!


----------



## Slvrmple72

Celebrated my big 40 this weekend and cheered my wife as she ran her first Half Marathon!


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> Well that was a good week, made real good coin, moved no wood and only filled my chipper box half way! I love pruning! Leaves are starting to drop, so it will be a no go for a couple weeks, but I hopefully will be gone by then. Went and pruned 5 crabs. Done by 11.
> 
> Quote of the day, from a landscraper "I don't see why trees need to be pruned anyways, think its dumb, no one prunes the trees in the woods"............shut up and get back on your zero turn.
> 
> HOLEY HELL! Trying to change the right side exhaust manifold on my 97 F-250, old one has a crack and makes it sound like a go cart. Bought a new one......at the junk yard (who knew!) You can pop the tire off, take out the inner fender well and get right to the manifold, BUT! The smog pipe on the back, W T F! I would like to find the guy who designed this and, well yall have been there! What a PITA! Needed to have something to go over a 1"1/4 wrench for leverage, a cheater bar. Found a pipe big enough, filled with spiders and stuff, so I sprayed it full of break cleaner and lit it. Coooooooool! So I did it again...........and again and then a few more times,lol. It is amazing at how fast you can get distracted with fire. Pretty sure there are no more spiders. Gotta cut the cheater pipe to fit it under neath the truck. I should have just paid someone to to do this!



I did the manifolds on my expedition, paid someone, it's a pain in the arse job like you have discovered! Oh well once its done you will be happy it's a whole lot quieter! It's great when you have weeks like that! I did 60% water access island jobs this week, all them just knock em em up and leave em! Love it


----------



## treeman82

Took out 2 white pines and 1 sugar maple for a client, then pruned lower dead wood out of 2 more white pines, and 1 branch on a sugar maple. Finished the day with a bit of clearing, just small stuff on a hillside, nothing crazy.

Brought my friend's kid with me today, figure he's been on enough tree jobs with me and his father he should have half a brain. WRONG! View attachment 254888


----------



## jefflovstrom

Slvrmple72 said:


> Celebrated my big 40 this weekend and cheered my wife as she ran her first Half Marathon!



Well, Happy Birthday young man!
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Didn't think it would be this hard to sell my stuff, have had a bunch of people look, almost all said they wanted, no one can get money. One guy I thought was a sure thing got shut down at they bank. He was crushed, could tell in his voice. He couldn't understand why, but I think the banks are just being real tight,I dunno. Sucks tho, keep thinking I have it sold. I really don't want to leave it here. I can only imagine what my F-I-L will do when I am gone. If I do end up leaving it, I will disable everything so he cant try to use them!



They need 20% on a business loan as a down payment or they usually won't consider it. If they are going for 100% of the amount there is no way, especially if what you are selling is worth more than around 60% of the market value of your equipment. 

Business sales are tough banks are tight. Every piece of equipment we get they sometimes flinch endless we give up 30k on 100k loan.


----------



## Zale

treeman82 said:


> Took out 2 white pines and 1 sugar maple for a client, then pruned lower dead wood out of 2 more white pines, and 1 branch on a sugar maple. Finished the day with a bit of clearing, just small stuff on a hillside, nothing crazy.
> 
> Brought my friend's kid with me today, figure he's been on enough tree jobs with me and his father he should have half a brain. WRONG! View attachment 254888



Rocks or metal?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Took out 2 white pines and 1 sugar maple for a client, then pruned lower dead wood out of 2 more white pines, and 1 branch on a sugar maple. Finished the day with a bit of clearing, just small stuff on a hillside, nothing crazy.
> 
> Brought my friend's kid with me today, figure he's been on enough tree jobs with me and his father he should have half a brain. WRONG! View attachment 254888



Ouch!! I bolt?? How's the chute? Sorry to see that!! On the bright side, chippers are surprisingly tough.

Gonna go cut down some weedy kind of poplar today. Seems like a good use for me today. I can't work tomorrow, so screw it. I can't stand sitting around these days. The idea came to me around 8:00 pm last night. I sent out a few texts and one of the good helpers bit. A little short handed (damn plywood), but better one than none.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> weedy kind of poplar



Is that the scientific name or the common name?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Is that the scientific name or the common name?:hmm3grin2orange:



That's just my pet name for it. 

You wanna take a stab at it Jarod?
View attachment 254896


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> That's just my pet name for it.
> 
> You wanna take a stab at it Jarod?
> View attachment 254896



I am gonna need at least 10 more pics to properly id that tree. Gonna need to see the bark, high and low, branch unions, growth rings, and one pic of your uglyniss in front of the tree. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

View attachment 254897
View attachment 254898
View attachment 254899
View attachment 254900
View attachment 254901







tree MDS said:


> I could never sell off my babies. Or leave them alone (cold and unloved). That sounds like a tough thing you're having to do, scott!! I realize its for more important reasons, but still!!
> 
> Best of luck with all that!



You are so right! It is really making me sick thinking about them, they are my babies,lol. I know every inch of this gear and have it almost paid for. I don't need to sell it, but would like to, would like to be debt free going out there. But the main reason I want to sell it, is so It doesn't sit and get crappy, or like I said, family, just dying to use something. I could see my skid loader getting used and loaned out, all that ignorant jazz, that would happen while I am not here. THAT SCARES THE HELL OUT OF ME. 
C.A.R.B SUCKS! I would bring my machine with me if it could pass the smog crap. The bucket has more new parts than old, it has been for real "refurbished" unlike the white washed POS's out there. If I could keep an eye on stuff or I was going to be closer, I would leave it, but just got this feeling, the minute I go, shyat is going to get beat on. 

Think Matt is right, dudes cant come up with the 20%. Bucket Truck, Chipper, Skid loader with Grapple and smooth bucket. Bad aas Skid Loader Trailer, Baker Built Dump Trailer. 45G's for all that!, someone would be hooked the hell up if they bought it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> You are so right! It is really making me sick thinking about them, they are my babies,lol. I know every inch of this gear and have it almost paid for. I don't need to sell it, but would like to, would like to be debt free going out there. But the main reason I want to sell it, is so It doesn't sit and get crappy, or like I said, family, just dying to use something. I could see my skid loader getting used and loaned out, all that ignorant jazz, that would happen while I am not here. THAT SCARES THE HELL OUT OF ME.
> C.A.R.B SUCKS! I would bring my machine with me if it could pass the smog crap. The bucket has more new parts than old, it has been for real "refurbished" unlike the white washed POS's out there. If I could keep an eye on stuff or I was going to be closer, I would leave it, but just got this feeling, the minute I go, shyat is going to get beat on.
> 
> Think Matt is right, dudes cant come up with the 20%. Bucket Truck, Chipper, Skid loader with Grapple and smooth bucket. Bad aas Skid Loader Trailer, Baker Built Dump Trailer 45G's for all that, someone would be hooked the hell up if they bought it.



What all are you selling again?


----------



## sgreanbeans

View attachment 254902
View attachment 254903
View attachment 254904
View attachment 254905


All that stuff, added pics to the above post. 2 old trucks are not in the package deal. Those can sit, not really worried about them, but would sell them. Putting a new injector pump on the 350, then that thing will be good to go, everything else is new, as far as the fuel,charging,starting,stopping goes lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Whys the dump trailer have one black axle hub and one red one? I see you chipper has a small chute opening too. How do those plow wings on the dump truck work? I often thought about getting them. Boss makes them, but they wanted $800 for them. But now I am selling my Boss 8' super duty plow cause i just bought 2 new Boss Vxt plows. One for my new truck and one to replace the straight blade.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Ya know, I dont know! They where painted that way from the factory, I think it maybe the quick way to separate/identify front from back on the assembly line...........really I don't know!, so we repainted it the same. Wings work great on the big lots, keeps the crumbs from spilling out. Suck on tight spaces. Chipper works great with it, only has plugged once........vine. It was muni owned and never moved, when I bought it, it had this MONSTER chute on it, they would bring stuff to it and chip in place, so they made a extra hi chute, thing was like 20 ft high! So I made them give me one off a 290. That one is a M200 12" with a 110hp JD


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My chipper is a 200 also. When i bought it the guy told me it was a 110 or 118 hp john deere engine in it. But in the manual, they only show a 88hp john deere engine. I guess i should run the the SN and see what engine is really in it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

When I ordered a new thermostat for it, they asked what HP and said it made a diff, I told them 110 and it fit? Do you still have the tag on the engine, I think mine says the HP on it as well, yours might to. Good chippers! Freaking thermo was a 100 bucks! Same with the remote solenoid for the starter


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I think mine only said the model and sn number, but i will look again. I changed the oil in mine. Had me confussed for a little with two oil fill holes.


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 254897
> View attachment 254898
> View attachment 254899
> View attachment 254900
> View attachment 254901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right! It is really making me sick thinking about them, they are my babies,lol. I know every inch of this gear and have it almost paid for. I don't need to sell it, but would like to, would like to be debt free going out there. But the main reason I want to sell it, is so It doesn't sit and get crappy, or like I said, family, just dying to use something. I could see my skid loader getting used and loaned out, all that ignorant jazz, that would happen while I am not here. THAT SCARES THE HELL OUT OF ME.
> C.A.R.B SUCKS! I would bring my machine with me if it could pass the smog crap. The bucket has more new parts than old, it has been for real "refurbished" unlike the white washed POS's out there. If I could keep an eye on stuff or I was going to be closer, I would leave it, but just got this feeling, the minute I go, shyat is going to get beat on.
> 
> Think Matt is right, dudes cant come up with the 20%. Bucket Truck, Chipper, Skid loader with Grapple and smooth bucket. Bad aas Skid Loader Trailer, Baker Built Dump Trailer. 45G's for all that!, someone would be hooked the hell up if they bought it.



Scott that is one heck of a good deal for all that, If I was in the need for what you have would buy it for sure. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Guess i have lounged around enough today. Off to work.


----------



## treeman75

This was an emergency job I got a couple weekends ago. Another tree service was going to remove it that coming Monday. The home owners tried to call them but no answer so they got the book out and seen I did emergency work. It was a little harry, no other trees to work off of and didnt trust the rest of the rootball. Im glad it uprooted before Mon, im sure it would of done it when the other guys were working on it. I asked the home owners if they had a problem with mushrooms and she said they have been fighting them the last couple years. I used my MH to do picks and set them down in the alley by the chipper. It was a good money day!View attachment 254926
View attachment 254927


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 254928
View attachment 254929
A couple more


----------



## millbilly

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 254928
> View attachment 254929
> A couple more



What is an MH?


----------



## treeman75

millbilly said:


> What is an MH?



material handler


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am gonna kick it here in my man cave today.
We are under a heat wave for the next few day's.
Tomorrow is gonna suck.
Jeff
Watching "Person of Interest.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> material handler



Do you use that MH much?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got an ad out for climber's and although a few have answered the ad, none of them has answered their phone. Hmm, why?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Got an ad out for climber's and although a few have answered the ad, none of them has answered their phone. Hmm, why?
> Jeff



Cuz they're probably all ####ed up!! Lol.. you asked!!


----------



## tree MDS

Me and Juan whipped the weed poplar up in no time.. once we finally got everything there and set up (and that's the customer's baby Deere, not mine). That dude is one of the good ones, for sure!!
View attachment 254955


----------



## Grace Tree

tree MDS said:


> Me and Juan whipped the weed poplar up in no time.. once we finally got everything there and set up (and that's the customer's baby Deere, not mine). That dude is one of the good ones, for sure!!
> View attachment 254955



we thought it was one of those Greensteiners


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> we thought it was one of those Greensteiners



Lol.. I got nothing!!


----------



## NCTREE

I haven't been posting for a while been laying low. Dealing with some #### on the home front and it has me a little f-ed up in the head but getting back to my old self here slowly. I've been slacking on the climbing too just can't get into it. I have some work out there just taking my good ole time doing it. I hope this slump passes soon looking forward to greener pastures.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Me and Juan whipped the weed poplar up in no time.. once we finally got everything there and set up (and that's the customer's baby Deere, not mine). That dude is one of the good ones, for sure!!
> View attachment 254955



Is that a silver popular?


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you use that MH much?



It goes in spurts, some days I use it. I like my bucket but you have to know its limitations the material handler has a capacity up to 2000lbs.


----------



## treeman75

NCTREE said:


> I haven't been posting for a while been laying low. Dealing with some #### on the home front and it has me a little f-ed up in the head but getting back to my old self here slowly. I've been slacking on the climbing too just can't get into it. I have some work out there just taking my good ole time doing it. I hope this slump passes soon looking forward to greener pastures.



I hope everything works out. I always try to think of the positive side of things.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Cuz they're probably all ####ed up!! Lol.. you asked!!



I was going to say that they are probably medicating.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> When I ordered a new thermostat for it, they asked what HP and said it made a diff, I told them 110 and it fit? Do you still have the tag on the engine, I think mine says the HP on it as well, yours might to. Good chippers! Freaking thermo was a 100 bucks! Same with the remote solenoid for the starter



Will you part it out? I'll take the dump trailer if I'm allowed to get any more stuff. Was going to try and get one last week but never made it to the dealer. Cash monies no loans


----------



## treeman82

Had a really fun day today. Dumped the load of chips and junk that was on the back of the truck from yesterday (that was from rocks BTW). Hit the bank, picked up lunch for a friend who was working on his roof, and returned something for him at Homey Depot. He's supposed to help me tomorrow on a crane gig, just a re-inforcement of why I don't like to schedule crane work for Mondays! He got hurt at some point in the last couple of days and needs to see a chiro first thing in the morning, won't be able to show until at LEAST mid-morning. Too late to make any changes on PM Sunday. Client knows I will be there tomorrow, so she is moving her boats, mercedes, and range rover... at least the Bentley stays in the garage! Hit Harbor Freight to pick up a pump for the 55 gal drum of DEF I just got Friday. Got my chevy back from the guy who was working on the brakes, gonna have to do calipers in the front still. Made some calls to find help for tomorrow to make up for my friend's absense.


----------



## superjunior

NCTREE said:


> I haven't been posting for a while been laying low. Dealing with some #### on the home front and it has me a little f-ed up in the head but getting back to my old self here slowly. I've been slacking on the climbing too just can't get into it. I have some work out there just taking my good ole time doing it. I hope this slump passes soon looking forward to greener pastures.



Welcome to my world NC, same deal.. My business has really suffered for it too. Hard to keep your head in the game when it's all over the place.. Just gotta keep plugging away brotha


----------



## formationrx

*me 3..*

...one of my helpers shattered his pelvis and lost his leg in a motorcycle wreck friday... some old man wiped him out up in the mountains and never stopped... he got airlifted to the hospital...


----------



## sgreanbeans

small wood said:


> we thought it was one of those greensteiners



yes!


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> Will you part it out? I'll take the dump trailer if I'm allowed to get any more stuff. Was going to try and get one last week but never made it to the dealer. Cash monies no loans



Yeah, but if I do, I have a guy here, who has dibs. If he don't, I'll let y know


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry to hear about your troubles, guys (especially your helper formationrx). 

It may sound stupid, but there's something about the soothing sound of a chainsaw, and the controlling of insane danger that helps me sometimes. That, and a beer never hurts either.. just saying.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finished up changing the manifold in my truck, holy crap was that a PITA! Pulled the old one off, had a qtr sized hole in it, no wonder it sounded bad! Sounds sweet now, when we put in the new tranny we put a new 3" Flowmaster on it, sounds real nice! Has a bit more pep as well.


----------



## treeclimber101

Starting to dig out the snow plow for the dump and realized this machine hasn't been used on a regular basis in almost 3 years , so why keep it ? I replaced the engine 2 years ago and maybe it has 300 hours on it . The tires are good the belts are good and it will have a brand new clutch when it goes since the one that is on there is slipping and was smoking the last time I ran it ! There is no trailer and its a 20 hp Honda , I am running the new yellow jackets on it ? So what's it worth 3500 .00 or am I smoking crack ?


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Finished up changing the manifold in my truck, holy crap was that a PITA! Pulled the old one off, had a qtr sized hole in it, no wonder it sounded bad! Sounds sweet now, when we put in the new tranny we put a new 3" Flowmaster on it, sounds real nice! Has a bit more pep as well.



45 k for those machines is a super fair price I wish I had the work to swing the payment !


----------



## treeman82

Got a day in with the 33 today. Met up at my yard at 7:45, two stragglers met us at the job. Got the 1 hickory down and out by 10:15, broke the crane and all of our traffic control down, moved on to the next set-up which was in a much more quiet location. Got a good sized red oak down, plus a white oak that was DEAD. Busted my butt on the white oak to avoid trashing a norway maple that it was interwoven with. The homeowner comes out, "looks good, keep going." We were gonna try to get rid of a norway maple from the same location for the nextdoor neighbor today, but when she said that I decided to finish what I was doing and pack it in. Tomorrow is another day. Ran into another client at the gas station while I was filling up the chipper, he dropped a nice, new skid steer at his house for me to use when we get there tomorrow afternoon. Got a call from my accountant, managed to pick up some free yankees / sox tickets for Wendesday night.


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> Starting to dig out the snow plow for the dump and realized this machine hasn't been used on a regular basis in almost 3 years , so why keep it ? I replaced the engine 2 years ago and maybe it has 300 hours on it . The tires are good the belts are good and it will have a brand new clutch when it goes since the one that is on there is slipping and was smoking the last time I ran it ! There is no trailer and its a 20 hp Honda , I am running the new yellow jackets on it ? So what's it worth 3500 .00 or am I smoking crack ?



you should be able to get 3500 for that no prob, looks pretty clean


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> you should be able to get 3500 for that no prob, looks pretty clean



Sucks that I have no trailer for it ! But it doesn't need anything and its not beat its been literally sitting In the dark for a long time unused ! I started it today . I dunno I think that's fair enough


----------



## OLD OAK

I hope your clutch in cheaper then the one for my super jr 25hp. Mine cost $400.00 . I wanted to get the twin front tires for mine but the kit (2 tires with rims and the bolts ) was $500.00.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> I hope your clutch in cheaper then the one for my super jr 25hp. Mine cost $400.00 . I wanted to get the twin front tires for mine but the kit (2 tires with rims and the bolts ) was $500.00.



Nah it's like 380 I have one sitting at Vermeer along with almost 900 In parts for the chipper and a set of teeth for the 352 so I got like 1500 to fork over to get the 3 machines straight , easy come easy go I guess


----------



## Pelorus

Noticed gear oil all over a rear wheel on my Tundra yeasterday, which caused some sadness.
Got the poor beast of burden put back on the road to recovery this afternoon. Only $7.00 for the inner rear axle seal but a bunch more money for brakes. 

View attachment 255138


----------



## treeslayer

*dropped a 5' dbh oak with a 25" 660*

View attachment 255163


working in williamsburg with a company that just bought a 26 ton crane.......guess I'm a "consulting" climber now. opened their eyes on this monster. 

(somebody attach the pic for me will ya?)


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, but if I do, I have a guy here, who has dibs. If he don't, I'll let y know



I got 100$ bills waiting, I gotta get one soon so I guess I'm out I think I'm gonna do a 16ft but for a good used one I can bend.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, but if I do, I have a guy here, who has dibs. If he don't, I'll let y know



Honestly I thought you would be closer to the 100k range that is a really good price. Surprised no one has came up with that yet, turnkey tree service like yours could deffinetly pull more to the right purchaser. If you where local completion I would have a hard time not doing it. I could put another crew on the road for under 50g's man I wish! It costs around double for me to add a small crew with half the stuff a used 12 inch and decent chip truck run 50g's for beat stuff sometimes.

I don't think you will have a Problem moving it, it just takes time it took me 4 months to sell my bobcats but they finally went. Wait for the right guy someone will definetly cough it up I know an outfit like that on a slow end can gross well over 150k a year.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Scott that is one heck of a good deal for all that, If I was in the need for what you have would buy it for sure. :msp_thumbup:



I agree! If all i had to pay was 45k to get out I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Took this spar down to top my day off. Someone hacked away at it over the years to get it to this point, I got the call to put it on the ground so a guy can whittle it up for firewood. Ported 460 and 28" bar just did the trick, facebored it for bar reach and to weaken the hinge a bit on that fat momma.



I see you have the wedge positioned under the fall to keep the log off the ground but I gotta tell ya it could spit out of there like mother.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> We have a bunch of those around town. I hate looking at those things, drives me nuts. Always wonder why they stopped and guess they got scared.



When you are done ####ing up yer smog pipe and getting a new one come back and I will tell you to just heat up the fitting and it will loosen quite easy... and go back together too!


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Try hooking two 12 foot slings up on a long horizontal limb the ball would have to be lowered to you on both ends vs just clipping it. Keeps you from having to remove the sling from the hook. Saves a lot of time, shackles take forever. I've had some real weight on them and they show no signs of stress yet



I just have the ball lowered.


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up some more work yesterday. The one job I really wanted the immediate go ahead on is put off till down the line somewhere. Guy obviously has more money than God, so I don't see what the problem is, but whatever. I was just drooling at the thought tearing trees apart with the bucket (set up in the middle of multiple takedowns), a crane, and a giant LZ. I may have to push him a bit on this one. I could see a pretty profitable day with the right crew. Seems like it could be some quick money for winter.

Got some more work to keep going for now, anyway.. just in time for a rainy, crappy week. Something tells me I'm gonna be working all weekend again. Oh well.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rain here today. Sucks. This weather keeps making me further behind. I got alot of tree jobs, but all in back yards. Guess I am just gonna have to bite the bullet and build a plywood highway.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Rain here today. Sucks. This weather keeps making me further behind. I got alot of tree jobs, but all in back yards. Guess I am just gonna have to bite the bullet and build a plywood highway.



Don't even talk to me about plywood. I gotta pull up the road we built Sunday. Turns out I can't get my stump guy till Thursday.. I'm thinking it might kill the lawn if I leave it that long. Very inefficient. 

I hardly used the plywood all year, now I need it for three jobs in a row. Hatin' it!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Don't even talk to me about plywood. I gotta pull up the road we built Sunday. Turns out I can't get my stump guy till Thursday.. I'm thinking it might kill the lawn if I leave it that long. Very inefficient.
> 
> I hardly used the plywood all year, now I need it for three jobs in a row. Hatin' it!!



Why do you need to leave the plywood down for your stump guy? Does he have a towbehind unit? You should just buy 101 20hp unit.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Why do you need to leave the plywood down for your stump guy? Does he have a towbehind unit? You should just buy 101 20hp unit.



I gotta clean up the grindings with the tractor, and topsoil and seed.

I hate stump grinders. If I buy one, its gonna be the real deal, not some toy. At least something in the 50hp range and self propelled.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Idk who name ground mats ground mats, but they should have called them suck mats.


----------



## deevo

Had a late one last night, the bucket I have been using lately was being using yesterday, so I rented a 65' lift for 2 almost 75' oaks with pretty big canopies over the house and pool. Supposed to be there at (we were there at 730) 8.......9 rolls around WTF! I had 3 guys with me ready to rock! Get on the phone oh it'll be there in 30 mins. So I started climbing the one over the pool, 10 still no lift, I got the oak over the pool down in 2 hours. Rigged out some big pieces. 11 rolls around, still no lift.......getting very irritated now! So I had 2 oak trees to cable, did the one in the mean time. Noon, it finally shows up! Hammered out the bigger oak in 4 hours, all chipped, cut up 32" dbh . 5 dump trailer loads of good oak taken away (thru the day) 2 more left to get today. Used the lift to cable up the last tree, used the new branch saver cabling system. If you are still using the steel cabling this stuff is very easy to install and strong! Give it a try! Did a good clean up and after dumping my second load of chips, got in the door at 830. Cleaning and sharpening some saws this morning! Good $ day though!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Raining today, Gotta do lots of paperwork, contracts, pay bills. I always seem to find myself on here goofing off instead of doing my paperwork.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going out to remove another tree off a shed, then I got to climb into space about 50ft to get to one oak branch that broke in the wind, hanging over the back yard where this lady's show dogs hang out. She has the world champion Corgy, they had pups, 7 of them, sold them all for 2700 a piece!! Holy crap! I would never spend that kind of money on a dog, unless it pooped golden nuggets! Its funny tho, I told her she is kind of a animal pimp, she is making lots of mula off doggie style.

Now that I have my 97 F-250 going, its more fun to drive than my new one, sounds sooo good. 

@ MDS, I am still thinking about putting duels on mine, still have a set of Flow Master series 50 from my Boss 351, that would make it sound like yours lol. But not sure I want to waste them on that! Still kinda hoping to get another old stang.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> When you are done ####ing up yer smog pipe and getting a new one come back and I will tell you to just heat up the fitting and it will loosen quite easy... and go back together too!



Yeah, thats what we did, it was just hard getting a 1 1/4" wrench in there!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> I got to climb into space about 50ft to get to one oak branch that broke in the wind



Are you gonna wear your hoover boots?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Actually I have a really powerful pogo stick!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Actually I have a really powerful pogo stick!



pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Why do you need to leave the plywood down for your stump guy? Does he have a towbehind unit? You should just buy 101 20hp unit.



Did you type that with a straight face ? I mean that was the funniest thing yuve ever said ! For real though ! Behind door number 2 is a guy with a bat and a gun ...... Ummmmmmm ok I would rather take that !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

if this rain keeps coming down like it is, i am gonna have to get a barge so i can just float my truck into peoples back yards to remove there trees.


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> if this rain keeps coming down like it is, i am gonna have to get a barge so i can just float my truck into peoples back yards to remove there trees.



Must be west of me. Didn't start getting rain untill 11:10, also saw my help doing a rain dance and down it came.


----------



## treeclimber101

The hell with the rain dance I am doing the pay me dance smoked out a silver maple , trees on the ground all chipped stumps 20 minutes away from being done and maybe 30 pieces to split between the trucks chaaaaaaaaaching , hell let it rain for the rest of the week LOL ! Maybe its the threat fo being rained on that motivates some people to hustle there ass ?


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 254902
> View attachment 254903
> View attachment 254904
> View attachment 254905
> 
> 
> All that stuff, added pics to the above post. 2 old trucks are not in the package deal. Those can sit, not really worried about them, but would sell them. Putting a new injector pump on the 350, then that thing will be good to go, everything else is new, as far as the fuel,charging,starting,stopping goes lol.



Wow I see woods


----------



## Grace Tree

I've heard these stickers "may" have magic healing powers; or was it the ISA stickers?
Phil
View attachment 255240


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> I've heard these stickers "may" have magic healing powers; or was it the ISA stickers?
> Phil
> View attachment 255240



Ouch!! What happened, if you don't mind my asking (must have missed that?)?


----------



## Grace Tree

tree MDS said:


> Ouch!! What happened, if you don't mind my asking (must have missed that?)?


Just some stupidity that could have been right off one of AnalArborist's videos. Cut a 7"x5' stub on an oak tree with my left hand on the limb underneath. Broke my index finger just north of the knuckle. I thought I could set it myself but after a few days I realized that wasn't working. Took another few days to see a cardiologist to get permission to have surgery. Surgery last last Tues. and I had him do my carpal tunnel while I was on the table so at least that arm's done. I'll have a couple pins in for the next 4 weeks and then 3 more weeks to finish healing. We usually quit in Dec. so I'm probably done for this year. Not a problem. Customers are good with it and I don't owe anyone so I'm OK with it too. Maybe I can be the poster boy for one handing chainsaws.

View attachment 255244

Phil


----------



## Grace Tree

Got this on Facebook. Pretty good deal if you're going.


Wesco Boots 
We will be offering free custom fittings(with a boot purchase) at the TCIA expo take advantage!


----------



## treeman82

We were off to a pretty good start this morning, whacked out 7? trees to finish up the job from yesterday. This one hickory I took out was almost completely hollow at the base. Finished that up around 10:15, let the guys take a break for 10 min and went to start on a norway maple for the neighbor (same set-up) Get half the tree out, start talking about lunch and dumping the truck. Next thing we know the rain comes in, and is supposed to stay the rest of the day. So we all cut out at 12:10. Ran some errands and that's about it. Gonna go do some BS tomorrow, too afraid of getting rained on again with the crane on the clock.


----------



## squad143

Another beautiful fall day. Great day for working.
View attachment 255253


Had this rotten trunk on a Maple. Notch was made, started my back it and she split and started to go. I expected that may happen so I hit my escape route. Luckily the tree went exactly where it was supposed to  sometimes you win.
View attachment 255262


On the way out, spotted this young buck. Was 10' from the truck. Just looked at us and then continued eating.
View attachment 255263


Love this time of year.


----------



## treeman82

Decided that instead of doing some BS tomorrow I'm going to attend a funeral for one of my cousins who just died. The guys are all gonna be working on a big planting job that needs to get done ASAP, weather is supposed to be questionable... and it's my responsibility to represent the family in such times.


----------



## OLD OAK

Used my ms660 to top a stump before grinding and in run ok for a few min and then starting to run like crap and cut off. Would not restart, finished the cut with a 391 and ground the stump. Removed the plug when i got home and the muffler and found the engine is gone, as in piston and cil are ate up like it has been run without oil in the gas. I know the gas was mixed because i am the only one that does it and saw had gas in it fron the last tree job we did and all the other saws are fine. So I am going to the dealer tommorow and see if the will help me, saw in 11 months old and ony used 7 times. Any one else had a problem like this?


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> Used my ms660 to top a stump before grinding and in run ok for a few min and then starting to run like crap and cut off. Would not restart, finished the cut with a 391 and ground the stump. Removed the plug when i got home and the muffler and found the engine is gone, as in piston and cil are ate up like it has been run without oil in the gas. I know the gas was mixed because i am the only one that does it and saw had gas in it fron the last tree job we did and all the other saws are fine. So I am going to the dealer tommorow and see if the will help me, saw in 11 months old and ony used 7 times. Any one else had a problem like this?



Yup ! Had the same thing with a 361 ! I was told that they damage easy because of something we put in our gas now , nice huh they actually sell a additive for them , I just run em rich now let em smoke it's better then scoring a piston


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> Yup ! Had the same thing with a 361 ! I was told that they damage easy because of something we put in our gas now , nice huh they actually sell a additive for them , I just run em rich now let em smoke it's better then scoring a piston



Thanks, I am hopeing the dealer or stihl will hepl me with the cost of the repair being the saw in less then a year old ( but out of warinty) I have bought all my saws from the same dealer (7) all Stihl.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> Thanks, I am hopeing the dealer or stihl will hepl me with the cost of the repair being the saw in less then a year old ( but out of warinty) I have bought all my saws from the same dealer (7) all Stihl.



I love stihl believe me but husky would fix it for free , they are now hands and feet above with there customer care , you would be covered , stihl who the #### knows anymore


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> if this rain keeps coming down like it is, i am gonna have to get a barge so i can just float my truck into peoples back yards to remove there trees.



I just set fire to all my paperwork... especially the stuff from my ins company that said they weren't paying yer medical bills. Its OK though, I got a jewish lawyer so rack em up, I am.


----------



## Pelorus

Parts and service for Huskys/Jonsereds/Echo/Solo,etc are a quagmire in my little nook of this wide world, (Huntsville, Ontario) whereas local Stihl dealer is excellent to deal with. One shed in the backyard has become a morgue for saws that gave their all in the line of duty. Lots of different coloured carcasses cause they all die eventually.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, thats what we did, it was just hard getting a 1 1/4" wrench in there!



I bought a 93 f-250 that I got a one ton rear for that has the 7.3 turbo and I love driving that thing it's a four speed
With overdrive. Paid 500$ for it ill have to post some pictures. did a complete restoration/ pimping on it. I put around 10k in it just because it was my grandpas and would never sell it. The flat bed was 3500$ so that's why it's 10k, threw some stacks on it all LED lights and its sweet. I haul my stump grinder on the back of it. It carries my Carlton Ox fine and its over 4k, I got 7 leafs on each side with some super duty shocks from sky jacker. I'll get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> I bought a 93 f-250 that I got a one ton rear for that has the 7.3 turbo and I love driving that thing it's a four speed
> With overdrive. Paid 500$ for it ill have to post some pictures. did a complete restoration/ pimping on it. I put around 10k in it just because it was my grandpas and would never sell it. The flat bed was 3500$ so that's why it's 10k, threw some stacks on it all LED lights and its sweet. I haul my stump grinder on the back of it. It carries my Carlton Ox fine and its over 4k, I got 7 leafs on each side with some super duty shocks from sky jacker. I'll get some pictures tomorrow.



I wanna pimp muh 79 lol  And muh 65


----------



## mr. holden wood

OLD OAK said:


> Used my ms660 to top a stump before grinding and in run ok for a few min and then starting to run like crap and cut off. Would not restart, finished the cut with a 391 and ground the stump. Removed the plug when i got home and the muffler and found the engine is gone, as in piston and cil are ate up like it has been run without oil in the gas. I know the gas was mixed because i am the only one that does it and saw had gas in it fron the last tree job we did and all the other saws are fine. So I am going to the dealer tommorow and see if the will help me, saw in 11 months old and ony used 7 times. Any one else had a problem like this?



I worked with the same company for 5 years. We ran all stihls up to the 660. In one year we seized three 660's. Owner ended up going with 2- 390's and a 395 with never a problem. Huskys are nice but seem to be cold blooded when run horizontal. I prefer stihls but after the 460 huskys are choice.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I wanna pimp muh 79 lol  And muh 65



Has been a lot of fun other than the started. I swear they use trolls to put some of these bolts in. 

I'm going to send it to the paint shop soon. Man does that thing roll coal out the pipe mean little pickup for being 20 years old.

79-65 is really impressive to still be ticking. You got your money worth and some.


----------



## Toddppm

mr. holden wood said:


> I worked with the same company for 5 years. We ran all stihls up to the 660. In one year we seized three 660's. Owner ended up going with 2- 390's and a 395 with never a problem. Huskys are nice but seem to be cold blooded when run horizontal. I prefer stihls but after the 460 huskys are choice.



Hhmmmm, was blaming my guys for my recently fried less than 1 yr old 460, had to rush and buy a 660 to get a big job done. Still haven't fixed it yet, wanted to check out the hoses and seals first. Dealer I go to didn't have any Pro Huskys or I would have tried one instead of getting the 660.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I just set fire to all my paperwork... especially the stuff from my ins company that said they weren't paying yer medical bills. Its OK though, I got a jewish lawyer so rack em up, I am.



Thats alright, I got a letter from the ladys insurance saying she wasnt at fault and they denied paying the medical bills also. Should be a crime how tight these insurance companys are when they gotta pay, but if your payment is a day late they want to cancel your policy. WTF.


----------



## [email protected]

*660 crapped out*



OLD OAK said:


> Used my ms660 to top a stump before grinding and in run ok for a few min and then starting to run like crap and cut off. Would not restart, finished the cut with a 391 and ground the stump. Removed the plug when i got home and the muffler and found the engine is gone, as in piston and cil are ate up like it has been run without oil in the gas. I know the gas was mixed because i am the only one that does it and saw had gas in it fron the last tree job we did and all the other saws are fine. So I am going to the dealer tommorow and see if the will help me, saw in 11 months old and ony used 7 times. Any one else had a problem like this?



Yep, my 660 crapped out this summer too, although it's an older saw, saw tech said it was over heated, had to install complete cylinder/piston set...:msp_sad:$$$$!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

[email protected] said:


> Yep, my 660 crapped out this summer too, although it's an older saw, saw tech said it was over heated, had to install complete cylinder/piston set...:msp_sad:$$$$!



Unfortanitly nobody manufactures quaility stuff anymore. They go with the cheapest parts they can but seem to charge a rediculas amount for junk.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Unfortanitly nobody manufactures quaility stuff anymore. They go with the cheapest parts they can but seem to charge a rediculas amount for junk.



And ridiculous too!


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> Has been a lot of fun other than the started. I swear they use trolls to put some of these bolts in.
> 
> I'm going to send it to the paint shop soon. Man does that thing roll coal out the pipe mean little pickup for being 20 years old.
> 
> 79-65 is really impressive to still be ticking. You got your money worth and some.



Lol more than ticking it's working hard every day  It hauled around 50 tons last week :jawdrop:


----------



## OLD OAK

Well i droped off the 660 at the dealer today, talked to the owner who is a real nice guy and told him my problems. He is going to take it apart and try to find out what happened. When he finds out he said he with get with the Stihl rep. I will let you all know if Stihl is going to stand behind their saws.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol more than ticking it's working hard every day  It hauled around 50 tons last week :jawdrop:



I had my old chevy out yesterday. I love that truck. I must've had it up to 80 with a just under 7k chipper in tow and some chips. I couldn't resist letting it sing a little. Don't know much about no fords. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

On another note, its a good thing my helper is a nice guy, because otherwise I think I'd be tempted to kill him. I've never seen anyone do so many stupid things in one day, in my entire life. Absolutely amazing!! Sounds like some woman troubles might be at the root of it. I mean I thought he was coming along a bit, but then yesterday was just bad.. real bad!!

I was admittedly hungover yesterday (I still do my job perfectly), but by the drive home I was lmao and thinking "oh yeah baby, packie time"!! Lol, welcome to the tree service. Is what it is, I guess.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I had my old chevy out yesterday. I love that truck. I must've had it up to 80 with a just under 7k chipper in tow and some chips. I couldn't resist letting it sing a little. Don't know much about no fords. Lol.



Well lmfao them thar fords are what always pulled those chevy's out when the fat lady sang :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well lmfao them thar fords are what always pulled those chevy's out when the fat lady sang :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol.. what's this you did with the fat lady? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. what's this you did with the fat lady? :hmm3grin2orange:



I relived her from pushing that thar chevy hehehehe


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> I bought a 93 f-250 that I got a one ton rear for that has the 7.3 turbo and I love driving that thing it's a four speed
> With overdrive. Paid 500$ for it ill have to post some pictures. did a complete restoration/ pimping on it. I put around 10k in it just because it was my grandpas and would never sell it. The flat bed was 3500$ so that's why it's 10k, threw some stacks on it all LED lights and its sweet. I haul my stump grinder on the back of it. It carries my Carlton Ox fine and its over 4k, I got 7 leafs on each side with some super duty shocks from sky jacker. I'll get some pictures tomorrow.



Thats cool, I plan on keepin' this and actually taking to Cali with me. Will build it a little, new tires and rims and a little engine work, kinda going to be my muscle car or......muscle truck. No flashy stuff tho, Big, green, loud and plain. Black tool box and Rhino lining.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Thats cool, I plan on keepin' this and actually taking to Cali with me. Will build it a little, new tires and rims and a little engine work, kinda going to be my muscle car or......muscle truck. No flashy stuff tho, Big, green, loud and plain. Black tool box and Rhino lining.



Nice. I am wanting an air horn and a better system in my IH. Next year though, gotta go back to the beginning and mint out the old chevy next. Fourth seems to have a bad synchro now, has a little grind/hitch shifting into it. Kinda sucks because the clutch is still perfect (aftermaket upgrade), but if you're gonna have someone take all that apart, might as well swap it out. At least I have two good trannys out in the yard. 

I already have all the parts for the restoration too, as I started to restore an identical truck a couple years back, and then gave up on it. Brand new tanks, brackets (already painted), sending units, fenders, inner wheel wells (painted inside), dash pad, doors, mirrors, sound deadener, rubber floor mat.. real nice seat. It goes on and on, just need the new mason body and it'll be something really special. Cool thing about that truck is the dump set-up, it's a scissors (pto) with the power down, thing flies and we put a bigger pump on it a few years back. I've never seen one of those trucks with that set-up before, most are the lame, no power down, ram style piston. Hate them things. The other cool thing is I can't think of a truck that's done as much treework as that thing.. I mean without that truck I wouldn't have and of my other equipment. It basically earned everything in the yard. Old friends need to be treated with respect.. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today we hammered it out all day through the rain removed 5 decent size tulips and have a single maple to finish real quick in the a.m. Then we are off to one of my favorite places , a huge nursery with a driveway almost a half mile long , has Bradford's and zelcova up both sides on right after each other all shearing work takes 2 full days to get it done , and that's hustling ass ! I mean this guy is so papered up he had a new pool put in because he wanted a bigger fish pond so he changed a Olympic sized swimming pool into a pond , he doesn't sell stock wholesale instead he ships it all up and down the Atlantic coast , half the time he doesn't even know we're there if he's not out trolling around with his hot rod golf Cart ! The guy has fed me more work then I can remember ! God I love this work sometimes , when its good its awesome and now it's awesome


----------



## deevo

Did a small trim job today, sharpened 6 of my saws up, collected some outstanding $$$, looked at 3 jobs, got em all!!! One I was $250 over another co's estimate, guy asked me if I would match it because he was a friend of my dads and wanted me to do it anyways, I hummed and hawed and said ok just because the other guys a tool and I like grabbing jobs from him!..... 4 60'white pines, he just wants them down no clean up! (thank goodness) lol!


----------



## Pelorus

Mangled several chains on a Stelco (steel, and lots of it) Beech today. Wanted to murder the owner. Really. 
Spent remainder of day doing firewood. 
I don't mind (actually I do, but it goes with the territory) running into the occaisional nail or staple some yahoo planted in a tree, but when you hit three or four of them on the same tree, things become a little testy.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picked up my 2 new BOSS Power Vxt plows today. One 8'-2" to replace my old straight blade and one 9'-2" for my dually. Used the dingo to unload the plows and put them in my storage shed because my cat 236 loader is too big to get into my shed. God I love my dingo. I dont know how I ever lived without one for all that time. Selling my 06 Boss 8' super duty plow if anyones interested.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice plow, but I'm not feeling it. Work keeps flowing in steady and I may just go down to FL for some of this winter. Not that I'm all that big a fan, but at least its warm and familiar. What's not to like, really. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's hammer time !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Nice plow, but I'm not feeling it. Work keeps flowing in steady and I may just go down to FL for some of this winter. Not that I'm all that big a fan, but at least its warm and familiar. What's not to like, really. Lol.



My grandmother has a place about 20 mins north of daytona beach, Fl. She is 1 block off the beach. I like to go down to visit and go to bike week in the fall and spring.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked up my 2 new BOSS Power Vxt plows today. One 8'-2" to replace my old straight blade and one 9'-2" for my dually. Used the dingo to unload the plows and put them in my storage shed because my cat 236 loader is too big to get into my shed. God I love my dingo. I dont know how I ever lived without one for all that time. Selling my 06 Boss 8' super duty plow if anyones interested.



Dude, that pallet thing those blades are sitting on looks freakin tough!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, that pallet thing those blades are sitting on looks freakin tough!



Jesus man your like a toddler who gets a kick ass gift and plays with the box


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, that pallet thing those blades are sitting on looks freakin tough!



Yeah. Its a pretty cool setup. The blades bolt to that pallet rack.


----------



## treeclimber101

The time is drawing near for sure , I dug out the 10 fter for the dump got the vbox started but the chains froze since we didn't use it last year and I got a price for 1000.00 for new shoes for the bobcat ......ouch ! But we picked up a ton more snow work and I hope it comes down in blankets this year!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man your like a toddler who gets a kick ass gift and plays with the box




Hey, everyone says I'm "special"


----------



## deevo

*Happy early thanksgiving in Canada!*

Got the 2 atv's. Small wood splitter to keep at our water access cottage all ready to rock for the weekend, have to barge everything over. Going to do a lot of 4 wheeling this weekend. We have some pretty rugged and wild trails where our cottage is. Had to put my bush buggy trailer in the back of my expedition (just fit!) Have to go and scavenge for some hard wood this weekend as well, we are almost out at the cottage, supposed to get down to 1 degree celsius Sunday.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Got the 2 atv's. Small wood splitter to keep at our water access cottage all ready to rock for the weekend, have to barge everything over. Going to do a lot of 4 wheeling this weekend. We have some pretty rugged and wild trails where our cottage is. Had to put my bush buggy trailer in the back of my expedition (just fit!) Have to go and scavenge for some hard wood this weekend as well, we are almost out at the cottage, supposed to get down to 1 degree celsius Sunday.



Dude you got the damn life man for real !


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Nice. I am wanting an air horn and a better system in my IH. Next year though, gotta go back to the beginning and mint out the old chevy next. Fourth seems to have a bad synchro now, has a little grind/hitch shifting into it. Kinda sucks because the clutch is still perfect (aftermaket upgrade), but if you're gonna have someone take all that apart, might as well swap it out. At least I have two good trannys out in the yard.
> 
> I already have all the parts for the restoration too, as I started to restore an identical truck a couple years back, and then gave up on it. Brand new tanks, brackets (already painted), sending units, fenders, inner wheel wells (painted inside), dash pad, doors, mirrors, sound deadener, rubber floor mat.. real nice seat. It goes on and on, just need the new mason body and it'll be something really special. Cool thing about that truck is the dump set-up, it's a scissors (pto) with the power down, thing flies and we put a bigger pump on it a few years back. I've never seen one of those trucks with that set-up before, most are the lame, no power down, ram style piston. Hate them things. The other cool thing is I can't think of a truck that's done as much treework as that thing.. I mean without that truck I wouldn't have and of my other equipment. It basically earned everything in the yard. Old friends need to be treated with respect.. lol.



What is "power down" anyway. I have decal on mine that states you're not supposed to do that but what do I know. And I don't know if you realized but this crap is complicated. After all these years I still can't figure out what an actuall cord of wood is, I am totally confused about this " double clutching thing and i think I am dumber than when I first started.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> What is "power down" anyway. I have decal on mine that states you're not supposed to do that but what do I know. And I don't know if you realized but this crap is complicated. After all these years I still can't figure out what an actuall cord of wood is, I am totally confused about this " double clutching thing and i think I am dumber than when I first started.



I completely agree with this post !


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> What is "power down" anyway. I have decal on mine that states you're not supposed to do that but what do I know. And I don't know if you realized but this crap is complicated. After all these years I still can't figure out what an actuall cord of wood is, I am totally confused about this " double clutching thing and i think I am dumber than when I first started.



Lol.. no, I think you're catching on!! 

Tomorrow is specked out to be the money makin' day.. just saying. 

Douche-bags!! Lmao.. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. no, I think you're catching on!!
> 
> Tomorrow is specked out to be the money makin' day.. just saying.
> 
> Douche-bags!! Lmao.. :msp_thumbsup:



No, seriously, what is it to "power down" ? I am glad you mentioned it because recently I have been wondering. I was going to ask the guy at the one yard I dump at, he has a million dump trucks, figured he would know but he is always running around busy.


----------



## treeman82

Today was fun. Had a friend bring his log loader over to move a bunch of wood from one house to another... big move, about 150'. Cleared out a bunch of small trees at the one house we've been working at, and then went to cut out 2 dying spruces. Looked at one job this afternoon and politely told the lady not to waste her money. She gave me a nice cake job for $450 in the end though... rather than going through the woods looking for twigs and leaves to remove :msp_confused: Loaded a cord of wood onto Dodge Vader tonight with a friend... picked the pieces out of the bucket on his loader. Have a delivery to make in the morning. Just decided at the last minute to go to Baltimore, so I registered as soon as I got home. Hope they have some good stuff this year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My day started pretty good.
I went downtown San Diego to Sea Port Village to give a head's up to them that we are starting Monday. 
Tough place to work, Quiet 5am to 7am, noise until 10am., no blower, (broom), 
We do it every year, but today I went there and saw ten thousand people wandering all around the place, I am like 'WTH'!
Then I saw this--View attachment 255772
View attachment 255773


Way too many tourist! 3 cruise ships came in and flooded San Diego with more than 2 million dollars and I will be back when they leave! 

Jeff


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

elevated, suckered, and cleaned up a monster mulberry... long day...had to swap out the blades 1/2 way thru... they got all dull and gummed up:msp_mad:... the neighbor was outside on his phone all day yelling at his kid who took his classic car for a joy ride all night and did not come home... he got fired up and called the cops... so there were cops at his house filling out a report... the dad reported it stolen and his kid got arrested... at the end of the day the car was towed back to the house... he was so pissed and i was glad i did not have to go in his backyard to gather brush...


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> No, seriously, what is it to "power down" ? I am glad you mentioned it because recently I have been wondering. I was going to ask the guy at the one yard I dump at, he has a million dump trucks, figured he would know but he is always running around busy.



It is a good question. Not sure if its in the pump, or piston, to be honest with you. I just know the piston goes down faster when I press the gas pedal. Lol. I'll have to look at my literature that came with my southco body.. I remember it says something about not lowering the body with the clutch in and pto disengaged, or it'll puke fluid out the reservoir. I have an electric over hydraulic dump that just slowly relaxes when I press the button, like the fluid just returns. That body flops around some going over uneven ground, cuz I can't power it down. 

I'm hoping for some easy, bossman style money making today. I like that. I caught my moron forgetting to close the pintle hook on the IH again yesterday. That's twice now, once more and he's gone. If I smashed the body on that truck up with the trailer tongue, loading the tractor, on account of his stupidity, we might have had a problem. I told him "I don't know what's so hard about it, a twelve year old could do it"!! Lol.. that must've been good for his self esteem. Hahaha.


----------



## sgreanbeans

FML! Went out yesterday am, set up was ready to go up and jumped back in to the cab to get my coffee, jumped out and landed wrong, did something to my hip, FCKINHURTBAD. Sat there a bit, tried to walk it off, couldn't bend over, well I could, just couldn't stand back straight, easily anyways. Better today, still hurts. Need chiro........................ Try driving a clutch when you can hardly move your leg with out wanting to punch the windshield out, now my hand hurts...........window is still there. Went back in and waddled around packing tools. 

Had a guy from chi-town email me about the equipment, wants to trade a 32', dual 454, BAJA!! DAMN IT!! Wish I could.............sooooo wish I could! Now that would be freaking cool, but we are more in the mindset of getting a sand rail.When I was in SD before, I had my 71 Boss 351 out there (yes it was real, no I don't have it anymore, yes I screwed up) That was fun, but scary as hell, wasn't the greatest thing for the 5 or 15 with 5 inch wide front tires, little squirrely! Loved wrecking the dreams of the fast and furious kids. Nutin beats cubic inches and HP, 605 at the rear wheels, 3 inch wheelies, not bad for a street car.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Gonna work on fabricating my chippers new intake table today. Let the fun begin. Well after breakfast.


----------



## derwoodii

sgreanbeans said:


> FML! Went out yesterday am, set up was ready to go up and jumped back in to the cab to get my coffee, jumped out and landed wrong, did something to my hip, FCKINHURTBAD. Sat there a bit, tried to walk it off, couldn't bend over, well I could, just couldn't stand back straight, easily anyways. Better today, still hurts. Need chiro........................ Try driving a clutch when you can hardly move your leg with out wanting to punch the windshield out, now my hand hurts...........window is still there. Went back in and waddled around packing tools.
> 
> Had a guy from chi-town email me about the equipment, wants to trade a 32', dual 454, BAJA!! DAMN IT!! Wish I could.............sooooo wish I could! Now that would be freaking cool, but we are more in the mindset of getting a sand rail.When I was in SD before, I had my 71 Boss 351 out there (yes it was real, no I don't have it anymore, yes I screwed up) That was fun, but scary as hell, wasn't the greatest thing for the 5 or 15 with 5 inch wide front tires, little squirrely! Loved wrecking the dreams of the fast and furious kids. Nutin beats cubic inches and HP, 605 at the rear wheels, 3 inch wheelies, not bad for a street car.



injury's like that a worry, hope yer mend up well beans, Today i started to dream up my next project hobbie yer sure its got wheels but not fast ones just big http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/175005-362.htm#post3874277


----------



## sgreanbeans

OH YEAH, I forgot to post these. Long story short. We believe, but are not positive, this is the saw that a guy cut his arm off with in the late 1960'. My grandpa hired a guy to remove a big white pine. He cut off his arm and fell out of the tree, right in front of my grandpa, my grandpa picked up dudes arm and threw it in a beer cooler (yes they where drinkin) and they called the ambulance. Do not know what happened after. Fast forward to my grandma passing away and my mom and siblings clean out the house, out in the garage in this little tub was this saw, all busted up and in pieces, they asked if I wanted it and I took it home, fast forward again,to 2009 when I came back home from the Marines. We move into the big house on the property, cleaning out the basement kitchen and on top of the cabinet, I find this saw. Instantly I remember the story and notice that this is a top handle saw. I ask my uncle and he tells me he thinks that it was the saw the guy had when he had the accident. I take it into the local saw guru and here it is, he completely rebuilt it and it runs, GOOD TO! We could not find the air cleaner cover, so I will have one made. This is a 1965 Craftsman 1.9, all steel. Once I get the cover, gunna use it do a job, then retire it and set it on a shelf. Just thought the possibility of the saws history was interesting and I have never seen a old top handle before. We are sure it was not my grandpas.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> It is a good question. Not sure if its in the pump, or piston, to be honest with you. I just know the piston goes down faster when I press the gas pedal. Lol. I'll have to look at my literature that came with my southco body.. I remember it says something about not lowering the body with the clutch in and pto disengaged, or it'll puke fluid out the reservoir. I have an electric over hydraulic dump that just slowly relaxes when I press the button, like the fluid just returns. That body flops around some going over uneven ground, cuz I can't power it down.
> 
> I'm hoping for some easy, bossman style money making today. I like that. I caught my moron forgetting to close the pintle hook on the IH again yesterday. That's twice now, once more and he's gone. If I smashed the body on that truck up with the trailer tongue, loading the tractor, on account of his stupidity, we might have had a problem. I told him "I don't know what's so hard about it, a twelve year old could do it"!! Lol.. that must've been good for his self esteem. Hahaha.



your truck has double-acting hyd cylinder that requires pressure both ways to operate-aka"power down". plus is it provides for a tight, rattle-free lockdown when closed, minus is that it is slower than a single-acting (gravity down) cylinder and you can't drop the body in a hurry if your dumping a partial load etc. because of the slower, deliberate action its probable safer around the average groundies.


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> OH YEAH, I forgot to post these. Long story short. We believe, but are not positive, this is the saw that a guy cut his arm off with in the late 1960'. My grandpa hired a guy to remove a big white pine. He cut off his arm and fell out of the tree, right in front of my grandpa, my grandpa picked up dudes arm and threw it in a beer cooler (yes they where drinkin) and they called the ambulance. Do not know what happened after. Fast forward to my grandma passing away and my mom and siblings clean out the house, out in the garage in this little tub was this saw, all busted up and in pieces, they asked if I wanted it and I took it home, fast forward again,to 2009 when I came back home from the Marines. We move into the big house on the property, cleaning out the basement kitchen and on top of the cabinet, I find this saw. Instantly I remember the story and notice that this is a top handle saw. I ask my uncle and he tells me he thinks that it was the saw the guy had when he had the accident. I take it into the local saw guru and here it is, he completely rebuilt it and it runs, GOOD TO! We could not find the air cleaner cover, so I will have one made. This is a 1965 Craftsman 1.9, all steel. Once I get the cover, gunna use it do a job, then retire it and set it on a shelf. Just thought the possibility of the saws history was interesting and I have never seen a old top handle before. We are sure it was not my grandpas.



I would definitely not use that saw. There is bad karma associated with it. You brought it back to life so it can maim again! Be careful.:msp_scared:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Did SERVE DAY for Bayside church today, wife and I signed up to help out at Del Oro high school.... trimmed 6 tree's on campus....wife was my groundie.....over 12,000 people signed up for 120 different locations,
I think I was the only tree service to volunteer..lol...they said I rocked it!!!...Oh, thats a NEW orange shirt Im wearing if anybody was wondering...lol

big japanese elm


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Amongst other things I worked on my chippers new intake table. Tomorrow I am gonna finish welding it together and add a 1" square tubing around the perimeter of the opening. My Opening is now 2'-11-3/4" wide and 2'-8-1/4" high.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> OH YEAH, I forgot to post these. Long story short. We believe, but are not positive, this is the saw that a guy cut his arm off with in the late 1960'. My grandpa hired a guy to remove a big white pine. He cut off his arm and fell out of the tree, right in front of my grandpa, my grandpa picked up dudes arm and threw it in a beer cooler (yes they where drinkin) and they called the ambulance. Do not know what happened after. Fast forward to my grandma passing away and my mom and siblings clean out the house, out in the garage in this little tub was this saw, all busted up and in pieces, they asked if I wanted it and I took it home, fast forward again,to 2009 when I came back home from the Marines. We move into the big house on the property, cleaning out the basement kitchen and on top of the cabinet, I find this saw. Instantly I remember the story and notice that this is a top handle saw. I ask my uncle and he tells me he thinks that it was the saw the guy had when he had the accident. I take it into the local saw guru and here it is, he completely rebuilt it and it runs, GOOD TO! We could not find the air cleaner cover, so I will have one made. This is a 1965 Craftsman 1.9, all steel. Once I get the cover, gunna use it do a job, then retire it and set it on a shelf. Just thought the possibility of the saws history was interesting and I have never seen a old top handle before. We are sure it was not my grandpas.



Its a Homey I think.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> It is a good question. Not sure if its in the pump, or piston, to be honest with you. I just know the piston goes down faster when I press the gas pedal. Lol. I'll have to look at my literature that came with my southco body.. I remember it says something about not lowering the body with the clutch in and pto disengaged, or it'll puke fluid out the reservoir. I have an electric over hydraulic dump that just slowly relaxes when I press the button, like the fluid just returns. That body flops around some going over uneven ground, cuz I can't power it down.
> 
> I'm hoping for some easy, bossman style money making today. I like that. I caught my moron forgetting to close the pintle hook on the IH again yesterday. That's twice now, once more and he's gone. If I smashed the body on that truck up with the trailer tongue, loading the tractor, on account of his stupidity, we might have had a problem. I told him "I don't know what's so hard about it, a twelve year old could do it"!! Lol.. that must've been good for his self esteem. Hahaha.




Hey man thanks... for that bit of utterly useless information. I was little confused before but now I am completely lost.


----------



## jefflovstrom

woodsman44 said:


> big japanese elm]



Chinese elm.
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

I totaled my Outback a few weeks back and am not getting another. I am trying to decide what to do.

1. put ins money in the bank and drive my old tired pick-up around
2. Jeep Cherokee with mild lift and a trailer hitch
3. Crown Vic p71 Interceptor


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Chinese elm.
> Jeff :biggrin:



Whatever it was it looks as though he was gettin paid by the pound.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Amongst other things I worked on my chippers new intake table. Tomorrow I am gonna finish welding it together and add a 1" square tubing around the perimeter of the opening. My Opening is now 2'-11-3/4" wide and 2'-8-1/4" high.



Yeah, now you can stick 2 bodies in there at once, one at a time is just too slow.


----------



## sgreanbeans

One of my local hackers sent me a nice email, wishing me good luck and best wishes...........NOT,LOL. Didn't have the courage to say who he was, hiding behind a fake email. But what he did not know is that I had his IP address, gave it to my son, he worked it and found another email with the same one, so now I know who it is, LOL. Crackhead loser, butt hurt, that I can do what I want when I want! I sent him one back wishing him all the best and wished that we could have been friends :msp_wink: My middle son is a computer guru, when he turns his system on the lights dim, that may be because we are in Iowa tho, still using old wind mills and a mouse in a wheel. Trying to train my hamsters to row a boat like that guy did on tv. ROW...ROW, it is hard to get the one to say that simple word

Up super early today, woke up at 2.......damn. Feel asleep around 730 tho


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Hey man thanks... for that bit of utterly useless information. I was little confused before but now I am completely lost.



No problem. Can we power the body down and get back to the job now? And no thanks, I don't smoke that #### during the day. Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> No problem. Can we power the body down and get back to the job now? And no thanks, I don't smoke that #### during the day. Lol.



Don't be forgetting to close that pintle mds :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Its a Homey I think.



There absolutely no reason to bring race into it .


----------



## treeclimber101

I spent 3 hours in the emergency room yesterday , dropped the access plate from the bottom of the whorebark on my hand crushed all my fingers , the plate weighs and easy 200 lbs , luckily it is 1" thick or when it hit it would have cut off 2 fingers clean , I felt like #### last night , but I feel pretty good today not real sore but I have no movement in my hand at all cant touch my finger tips to my palm , scary really how a simple welding job almost cost me a hand  nurse gave me a doctors note til the 11 th can't wait to give that to my boss , I wonder what comp pays .?


----------



## tree MDS

What's that saying... ahh nevermind..


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> I spent 3 hours in the emergency room yesterday , dropped the access plate from the bottom of the whorebark on my hand crushed all my fingers , ..............I wonder what comp pays .?



Sorry to hear that, I hope you get well soon.


----------



## treeclimber101

smokey01 said:


> Sorry to hear that, I hope you get well soon.



Thanks man it's my fault for not asking for help . And the fact that I have never taken that machine apart and had no idea what I was dealing with . Could of been a lot worse I thought for sure that when I looked at my hand I would be at least missing 2 fingers , and I hardly ever actually work on welding In the shop on a concrete floor usually I just work out I. The yard in the sand , wow thinking about it actually makes me queezy and a little clammy !


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> Thanks man it's my fault for not asking for help . And the fact that I have never taken that machine apart and had no idea what I was dealing with . Could of been a lot worse I thought for sure that when I looked at my hand I would be at least missing 2 fingers , and I hardly ever actually work on welding In the shop on a concrete floor usually I just work out I. The yard in the sand , wow thinking about it actually makes me queezy and a little clammy !



Ya, and the fingers are where ALL of the nerve ending go, so I know, it hurts like hell. I feel your pain and I'm getting queezy for you. 
You know the chute on the lawn mower that says, "don't put your fingers in here like a moron"? Well, by definition they wrote that for me I was 10. That hurt like hell too. Just a couple of cuts to the bone and nothing permanent, but............

so, I really do feel your pain and hope for the best for ya.


----------



## smokey01

smokey01 said:


> Ya, and the fingers are where ALL of the nerve ending go, so I know, it hurts like hell. I feel your pain and I'm getting queezy for you.
> so, I really do feel your pain and hope for the best for ya.




Hey, it could have been a lot worse, good thing it wasn't that "other place" where all the nerve ending go! talk about making a guy feel "queezy"!


.






.




.


----------



## smokey01

sgreanbeans said:


> One of my local hackers sent me a nice email, wishing me good luck and best wishes...........NOT,LOL. Didn't have the courage to say who he was, hiding behind a fake email. But what he did not know is that I had his IP address, ....



Just be careful you are not responding the his wife, 10 year old daughter or the person sitting next to the guy at an internet cafe all using the same IP address. Somebody at Starbucks sipping a late may get confused. 


.



.

.


----------



## treeman82

Messed around with the dump on my chevy in the morning. I thought I was going to need a new solenoid, because the hoist would just stop working sometimes. Luckily? just the terminals were corroded. Got them cleaned up and no problems. Took the truck down to the dump to get rid of some spruce logs and rakings. They are typically open until 12 on Saturdays, well I get there at 11:30, CLOSED. Boy was I mad at myself. Went to meet with this one guy who I took some spruce down for on Friday, he's got a 3' diameter red oak with armillaria over his patio, and septic tank. Guy has limitted funds, so I told him to call up the local hacker. C-sucker just did a big chestnut oak for $2800 that me and a friend both bid at over $4,500. Told him to call the guy for a cheap price. Don't like sending business to this SOB, but I can't and won't compete with that.


----------



## treeclimber101

smokey01 said:


> Just be careful you are not responding the his wife, 10 year old daughter or the person sitting next to the guy at an internet cafe all using the same IP address. Somebody at Starbucks sipping a late may get confused.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .


The thought of that makes the story a lot funnier some , old yuppie lady getting a little love letter from a tree worker/marine , with all the colorful verbs and adjectives both professions provide ! Yea ##### go #### yourself LOL please even if it didn't happen like that just let me believe it did


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> Chinese elm.
> Jeff :biggrin:



Jeffy, your spot on...its a chinese elm...I cant get anything past you ..lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

I just got a free 5 acre dump site from a local Pastor. 
Gotta send one of the crew's to Anaheim for the week to help the LA guy's with a big job.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I just picked up a new chip dump yesterday myself. I probably would only use it on weekends, or after hours at the regular dumps, but its always nice to have options. Guy claims he'll take an "infinite" amount of chips. Says he'll take softwood for his OWB too. Actually advertises on CL for it. Oddly enough, I didn't see any wood around. I wonder if this guy knows what he's getting himself into, but whatever.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice day today in So-Cal, (Scott), 
Gas is $4.83 per gallon. 
One of my bucket truck's has a brake light issue. I replaced every bulb, every fuse. Got to go through the scales tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today in So-Cal, (Scott),
> Gas is $4.83 per gallon.
> One of my bucket truck's has a brake light issue. I replaced every bulb, every fuse. Got to go through the scales tomorrow.
> Jeff



Bad ground maybe??


----------



## smokey01

sgreanbeans said:


> One of my local hackers sent me a nice email, wishing me good luck and best wishes...........NOT,LOL. Didn't have the courage to say who he was, hiding behind a fake email. But what he did not know is that I had his IP address,......



Had a guy hijack one of the houses I have listed for sale and make a rental listing out of it on a national rental site. He copied all the photos and all the listing information. Long story short, with the help of* IP address,* VoIP and some other things I tricked the fraudster. Shut down his rental listing, faked a Western Union Money transfer, fake receipt and all, got him to give me bank account info with tracing numbers to two PNC accounts, got the bank to fake the receipts, made him close one account and open another exposing his money laundering guy in Florida, did it again and got another of his money laundering guys in California. Sad thing is he is in Nigeria and will never be caught but I did manage to make his life miserable for a time, took days of his time, my time too, but I so enjoyed myself, caused him to have to buy new phone numbers, email address etc. 
Point of the story, IP address are great and now that I imagine 


treeclimber101 said:


> ....old yuppie lady getting a little love letter from a tree worker/marine , with all the colorful verbs and adjectives both professions provide ! Yea ##### go #### yourself .....


 and You so sexy.........

IP address are REALLY great. We are more transparent than we think over the internet. 




.


----------



## tree MDS

Did you mean to say transparent, or maybe invisible? I don't know #### about computers or IP addresses, but one would be a straight up fool to think such a thing.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I stayed too long at the chip dump, talking over hydraulics with the Dan. Lmao.


----------



## treeman82

Well I got my DEF drum all set up today. Had to run down to Home Depot to get some tubing, but now I think it's good. Figure I will save about $70 per drum over the little 2.5 gal jugs.


----------



## smokey01

tree MDS said:


> Did you mean to say transparent, or maybe invisible? I don't know #### about computers or IP addresses, but one would be a straight up fool to think such a thing.



Yes, what I intended to say (thanks) .......We are more transparent than we think over the internet. Not quite this simple but with the right tools, you can just about be traced to your keyboard.

And even without tools, sitting here right now I can trace a correspondence, pretty close to a persons location. Law enforcement with the proper permission can get to your house and computer. Amazing stuff. 

Sorry, little off the subject of "whatdja do today" cause I'm not interested really in tracing peoples whereabouts, I have enough trouble find my car in the parking lot.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I spent 3 hours in the emergency room yesterday , dropped the access plate from the bottom of the whorebark on my hand crushed all my fingers , the plate weighs and easy 200 lbs , luckily it is 1" thick or when it hit it would have cut off 2 fingers clean , I felt like #### last night , but I feel pretty good today not real sore but I have no movement in my hand at all cant touch my finger tips to my palm , scary really how a simple welding job almost cost me a hand  nurse gave me a doctors note til the 11 th can't wait to give that to my boss , I wonder what comp pays .?



Dam bubbers dam.


----------



## tree MDS

2nd annoying little part load of chips at end of day yesterday. Lol.. just sayin'..
View attachment 256079


----------



## treeclimber101

nice friggin swollen paw ! And it hurts like hell !


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> nice friggin swollen paw ! And it hurts like hell !



I'm not looking at your finger, no wonder you can climb so well, you have ape legs!!!!!!


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> nice friggin swollen paw ! And it hurts like hell !



For sure, keep those suckers iced and elevated.......OUCH!!!!!!!!!!! Lucky you have them.






.




.


----------



## treeclimber101

Thank god I wasn't wearing my wedding band I would have lost it for real they would have cut it off


----------



## Blakesmaster

smokey01 said:


> I'm not looking at your finger, no wonder you can climb so well, you have ape legs!!!!!!



Dude, what? Go back to 101. Never mind, looks like you already on him.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked on my intake table. Hope to finish it up tomorrow. Gotta do a little more welding and cleanup some welds, then paint it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Worked on my intake table. Hope to finish it up tomorrow. Gotta do a little more welding and cleanup some welds, then paint it.



Good job, now go to bed!
Tomorrow is Monday!!!
Jeff


----------



## smokey01

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude, what? Go back to 101. Never mind, looks like you already on him.



Whats wrong with ape legs, I hope some gorilla does not hear you say that.

Ok, back to 101 I go..........but honestly, I'm glad you didn't loose the fingers. BTW, the weld job looks great....101.........101


----------



## jefflovstrom

smokey01 said:


> Whats wrong with ape legs, I hope some gorilla does not hear you say that.
> 
> Ok, back to 101 I go..........but honestly, I'm glad you didn't loose the fingers. BTW, the weld job looks great....101.........101



Get to bed smokey, must be 10 thirty on a Sunday nite. 
You really need attention, huh? 
Only 7:23pm here.
Jeff


----------



## smokey01

jefflovstrom said:


> Get to bed smokey, must be 10 thirty on a Sunday nite.
> You really need attention, huh?
> Only 7:23pm here.
> Jeff



Yep, 10:30 EST.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today in So-Cal, (Scott),
> Gas is $4.83 per gallon.
> One of my bucket truck's has a brake light issue. I replaced every bulb, every fuse. Got to go through the scales tomorrow.
> Jeff



Its probably better and cheaper for you to keep out of that sort of stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

Mostly caught up on work again (unfortunately). Looks like its equipment maintenance time this week (hopefully in between estimates). Gotta do blades, bolts and anvil on the chipper. Tractor needs some serious love too. I already have the fluid and filter for the hydraulics. I might finally buy a new hood for it too (smashed the old one years ago). Gotta take care of the money makers!! The international was just serviced, so that's good.

Pretty nice fab job there, JJ!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> The thought of that makes the story a lot funnier some , old yuppie lady getting a little love letter from a tree worker/marine , with all the colorful verbs and adjectives both professions provide ! Yea ##### go #### yourself LOL please even if it didn't happen like that just let me believe it did



Oh, make no mistake, it did! It read like this:

You ####### ####### #### ######buffalo butt pirate ###### ###,####### ########. ####### #########,################spider monkey##########!!!###########,#######and######chicken#########;##############,###### ninja ################# humper ##### ###### ####### the######## #### ########## ############# flip-flops #### # #### ######## #####, ##########!! ###### ######pig ear ###### ######taco


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today in So-Cal, (Scott),
> Gas is $4.83 per gallon.
> One of my bucket truck's has a brake light issue. I replaced every bulb, every fuse. Got to go through the scales tomorrow.
> Jeff



I know it, why I got a place so close to the shop, 2.4 miles. Good thing tho, all of us will get company vehicles. The 97 drinks it like a top fuel funny car, so that thing will only be for pulling the buggy to the desert! When I get one anyways!


----------



## Tree Pig

smokey01 said:


> I'm not looking at your finger, no wonder you can climb so well, you have ape legs!!!!!!



What? that sounds a little weird man to man and all. You sure you were not looking between his fingers trying to see between his legs.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> What? that sounds a little weird man to man and all. You sure you were not looking between his fingers trying to see between his legs.



Ya, that was a little creepy to say the least. Smokey already admitted he doesn't smoke too, so I am a bit concerned as to what he does smoke. just sayin'. Yikes!! :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

It was a completely heterosexual comment , don't hate on him because I am a manly man, if this was s And honestly even though I am a bit on the chubby side ladies still always want me and dudes always hate me , its my burden !


----------



## treeclimber101

I deleted half of that post before everyone gets in an uproar , after reading that myself it seemed a bit rascist but hey perks and posts don't always mix ! I am off to have my ape like physique checked again by the doctor , and then I am oFf to scale the empire state building to knock down a few airplanes .


----------



## smokey01

Tree Pig said:


> What? that sounds a little weird man to man and all. You sure you were not looking between his fingers trying to see between his legs.



Nope.....but those toes need more work than the fingers.


----------



## treeclimber101

smokey01 said:


> Nope.....but those toes need more work than the fingers.



Now see ya just crossed the line and insulted my wife , who trims my nails and buffs them and clearcoats em , there's no toe jam or jagged edges ! If were gonna build any lind of healthy productive relationship (you and me ) I would suggest you accept me for who I am ! And your starting off on the wrong foot no pun intended !


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> Now see ya just crossed the line and insulted my wife , who trims my nails and buffs them and clearcoats em , there's no toe jam or jagged edges ! If were gonna build any lind of healthy productive relationship (you and me ) I would suggest you accept me for who I am ! And your starting off on the wrong foot no pun intended !



GOOD PUN! I like that one. Ohhhh nooooo, I am old enough to know about THAT "line", I went back and looked a the photo a little closer, yes, I am completely wrong, you have wonderful looking toes, all pretty and cared for. You are a lucky man.


----------



## smokey01

Worked on a video for my daughter's upcoming wedding, (I know, I tried to talk her out of it, but she's not going to listen to dad).
Anyway, just thought I would show one of the clips. You all don't know my family so the clip looks...........nuf said.

It needed a little more gasoline added to the mix, but not too bad. 

[video=youtube;MrhRUeAHHVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrhRUeAHHVA[/video]


----------



## Zale

smokey01 said:


> Worked on a video for my daughter's upcoming wedding, (I know, I tried to talk her out of it, but she's not going to listen to dad).
> Anyway, just thought I would show one of the clips. You all don't know my family so the clip looks...........nuf said.
> 
> It needed a little more gasoline added to the mix, but not too bad.
> 
> [video=youtube;MrhRUeAHHVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrhRUeAHHVA[/video]




Please bring back AA. This dude is not right. (see above posts)


----------



## Toddppm

He is AA but with money, soon he'll be giving us advice about how to do tree work and argue that we're just a #### clique that knows nothing and probably don't even do tree work at all.


----------



## treeclimber101

That's not true Doug had all that jazz too , granted I doubt he could land a model airplane but he rolled pretty hard with new steiners Chevy colarodos and aluminum trailers , and lets not forget he sprung for the 3 rd seat in the astro van .


----------



## smokey01

*What I did today.*

I buried one of my two beagles of 9 years. She got out of the fenced back yard and was out chasing deer in the night and got hit by a car.
I know it was not the drivers fault but sometimes I wish people would slow down and have a little consideration for others.
Case in point: My mailbox is on a busy street, limit 35MPH, but people fly by. If I check the mail and protect myself by leaving the back of my car next to the edge of the street, drivers will avoid my car by 5' or more, if it is my head out there checking the mailbox, they whiz by missing me by a foot. Just goes to show how so many people are, selfish and self centered. They don't want to dent their car but could care less about a persons head.
Sorry for that rant, but I miss my dog.

Oh...and I had to listen to #### replays from some of you. I am not giving advise, just want to talk about "IDEAS", "EVENTS".
I'm not into discussing cardigans and clubs on the golf forum so I will be here a while......LIVE WITH IT!!!!


----------



## Slvrmple72

Sorry for your loss Smokey.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got the permanent gold crown (molar) in late today, yo. Thing actually feels pretty good! Lol.. title of the thread asked!!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. wonder if vet still works at the convent??


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea man sorry about your dog smokey , sucks I lost one 2 years ago on New Years


----------



## Zale

Losing a pet is no fun. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## superjunior

My condolences smokey, dogs are like part of the familly.

Trying to pull up a vid from youtube but forgot how. Help anyone?


----------



## tree MDS

Ha. Pics or it didn't happen!! (Remember, this is the internet)

Here's my buddy Leo, getting said goodbye to by his girl, Lulu. Was the day of my old man's funeral (had to put them at the shop). I put Leo down the next day, and buried him in the back yard with my mom. 

She stands over him like an angel of mercy in this pic (IMO). She was much younger. Was one of the saddest days I've ever seen. 
View attachment 256309


----------



## treeclimber101

Jesus what a ####ty turn to this thread but here's a picture of mine Xmas morning , healthy and fine as far as I knew , New Year's Eve at 2 pm I rushed him to the vet with red blood filled eyes and from what I could tell brain dead , what a way to start 2011 and it pretty much followed suit for the next 12 months


----------



## treeclimber101

Here I reposted it for ya , I know you loved that dog


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry. Cough, cough..


----------



## treeman82

Sucks losing a pet, condolences to all on here who have loved, and lost lately.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My old girl is probably gonna die soon, 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I got 2 couch pals



the one is 9 now and I drove 3 hours Xmas to help Santa deliver her in the morning , it will be rough when it happens !


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today in So-Cal, (Scott),
> Gas is $4.83 per gallon.
> One of my bucket truck's has a brake light issue. I replaced every bulb, every fuse. Got to go through the scales tomorrow.
> Jeff



Air brakes ? Probably pressure switch. Hydraulic prolly brakelight switch


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today in So-Cal, (Scott),
> Gas is $4.83 per gallon.
> One of my bucket truck's has a brake light issue. I replaced every bulb, every fuse. Got to go through the scales tomorrow.
> Jeff



Gas is $4.83 damn! whatcha doing bids with? Hope yer not running around in the boss mans tundra at those prices.


----------



## treeman75

There is some funny white shet coming out of the sky this morning!


----------



## millbilly

treeman75 said:


> There is some funny white shet coming out of the sky this morning!



ash?


----------



## treeman75

millbilly said:


> ash?



The other white stuff.


----------



## smokey01

*Thanks ya'll*



Slvrmple72 said:


> Sorry for your loss Smokey.





treeclimber101 said:


> Yea man sorry about your dog smokey , sucks I lost one 2 years ago on New Years





Zale said:


> Losing a pet is no fun. Sorry for your loss.





superjunior said:


> My condolences smokey, dogs are like part of the familly.





treeman82 said:


> Sucks losing a pet, condolences to all on here who have loved, and lost lately.



Thanks for everyone's concern. 
I'm better now and we can get back to kicking ol' Smokey around and giving him ####. I'll go back to commenting with a childish exuberance about all the cool stuff I've learned, new techniques I've tried and all the shinny new toys I can connect to my saddle. Then you all can go back to misconstruing my posts as some kind of advice.
Just make sure you do it with more than one sentience or 2treeornot2tree will get all pissed off.


2treeornot2tree said:


> Instead of posting 3 one sentence posts put them all in one post. .......



Play on! :bang: 

What I did today- drove my Lamborghini to the airport and flew my big jet to the exotic county of Argentina where I'm going to have a huge steak dinner.
ok, actually I drive a Nissan Versa and foreign countries are not as exotic as you think. Hell, I couldn't even spell Lamborghini.


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> Here I reposted it for ya , I know you loved that dog



Sentence 1. Those dogs would do anything for you and do it for nothing. 
Sentence 2. Why can't people be a_ little more_* like that. 

* I know, we have to feed the dogs and that takes money.


----------



## tree MDS

Shepherds are weird dogs. The other day I gave the remaining dog a pizza crust, and she was just walking around the house whimpering with it in her mouth. I opened the slider to the back yard for her, and she took it out by Leo's grave somewhere. I knew where she was going with it too. Sad deal. I'm never getting another dog. Maybe if I lived in the sticks, like I used to.. but I would have to give it some serious thought first.


----------



## treeclimber101

I do the whole animal shelter deal , kinda what ya get is what ya get , loved the male terrier I got because he hated everyone except my family , bit the mailman the pizza guy meter reader and the list goes on and on , he had 3 xs the heart that a lot bigger dogs have just not enough ass to back it up , now I have the pitbull/ boxer and she is a great dog , got her and put almost 3K into her within a year but man she is fun , again hates everyone with a mail bag but loves the kids and when I wrestle with my son she goes ape #### and tries to eat me ! But that's a good thing for sure , time will tell I wanna another dog and I am looking for a good fit now kinda was leaning towards another boston but they are hard to find in a shelter anymore ,


----------



## Zale

smokey01 said:


> Thanks for everyone's concern.
> I'm better now and we can get back to kicking ol' Smokey around and giving him ####. I'll go back to commenting with a childish exuberance about all the cool stuff I've learned, new techniques I've tried and all the shinny new toys I can connect to my saddle. Then you all can go back to misconstruing my posts as some kind of advice.
> Just make sure you do it with more than one sentience or 2treeornot2tree will get all pissed off.
> 
> 
> Play on! :bang:
> 
> What I did today- drove my Lamborghini to the airport and flew my big jet to the exotic county of Argentina where I'm going to have a huge steak dinner.
> ok, actually I drive a Nissan Versa and foreign countries are not as exotic as you think. Hell, I couldn't even spell Lamborghini.



Glad to hear you're doing well. Now get back into 101 or Recreational Climbing.


----------



## smokey01

Zale said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well. Now get back into 101 or Recreational Climbing.


:msp_tongue:

*Thanks*

Ok, back to 101, 'cause I'm really having a hard time understanding the advanced topics here like...

HOW TO "Advancing your TIP"
and...

How to use the edit button.


2treeornot2tree said:


> Instead of posting 3 one sentence posts put them all in one post. You can edit a post and add something if you forgot it.



:msp_confused:


----------



## no tree to big

wtf some one stole my bowling ball and shoes out of my car last night but they left the 12 pack and my girls ball... :msp_mad: I dont get people sometimes I mean parked right behind my car was my pickup (unlocked) with a chainsaw on the front seat and probably 400 bucks worth of hand tools laying around the truck on the ground. and they take a f'n bowling ball???


----------



## smokey01

no tree to big said:


> wtf some one stole my bowling ball and shoes out of my car last night but they left the 12 pack and my girls ball... :msp_mad: I dont get people sometimes I mean parked right behind my car was my pickup (unlocked) with a chainsaw on the front seat and probably 400 bucks worth of hand tools laying around the truck on the ground. and they take a f'n bowling ball???



Your answer, key word............TOOLS....That's why they are crooks, they would not have the foggiest idea what to do with those expensive things. Probably figured that bowling ball would be perfect for the next window smash and grab. And your use of the word, "people", I don't put them in that species. Bet you didn't have a pry-bar or bolt cutters in your truck did you.
Sorry for your loss!


----------



## no tree to big

smokey01 said:


> Your answer, key word............TOOLS....That's why they are crooks, they would not have the foggiest idea what to do with those expensive things. Probably figured that bowling ball would be perfect for the next window smash and grab. And your use of the word, "people", I don't put them in that species. Bet you didn't have a pry-bar or bolt cutters in your truck did you.
> Sorry for your loss!



no bolt cutters but I did have a 5 foot long pry bar prob to heavy for the crack head :msp_unsure: I'm more pissed they took the shoes now I have to wear the stinky house shoes


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> wtf some one stole my bowling ball and shoes out of my car last night but they left the 12 pack and my girls ball... :msp_mad: I dont get people sometimes I mean parked right behind my car was my pickup (unlocked) with a chainsaw on the front seat and probably 400 bucks worth of hand tools laying around the truck on the ground. and they take a f'n bowling ball???



Coulda of been worse you coulda woke up with your bowling ball through your truck windshield


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Coulda of been worse you coulda woke up with your bowling ball through your truck windshield



true but at least I'd still have the ball :monkey: 

its ok now the gun next to the front door now will be kept loaded and we are putting in driveway alarms in a triangle around our cars theres to much to loose in my work truck and my dads work van that is kept at my house


----------



## beastmaster

I did two crane removals today in the mountains. A big sugar pine, leaning over a house, and a oak tree on the other side of the house. There was no place for the crane to maneuver because of other trees and wires. All he could do was make the pick with the boom almost vertical, and move it over about 10ft max and lay the pieces down next to the house.
I had to use a 066 with a 42in bar on the sugar pine and double cut the last pick from the ground. 
Three hours of work I made three days pay. sweet.
Jeff the CO and owner out of rim forest is the best operator I'v ever worked with and its always a pleasure to work with him.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

...sore...been wielding a hedge cutter for the last two days... got a few more days to go... the weather finally broke so its not so hot...something weird happen today... the client came home while i was eating lunch and the side box was open on the truck... he stopped and was looking around at some of the open drawers full of different snaps, biners, and cable gear... i was on the opposite side of the truck and heard some of the stuff clanging around... i did not do anything and nothing was missing but it kinda bothered me...this guys a rich #####... i guess hes one of those guys who feels entitled to do anything he wants cuz hes filthy rich or hes simply really curious... looking forward to the check and getting the #### out of there....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well i am working on my intake chute today. Its like the never ending welding job. I have to of used about 25lbs of welding wire on this bad boy. Its pretty much all done, except i have to finish up the new forward / reverse handle and connection linkage. God i hope i get this done today.


----------



## Toddppm

Don't cry just do it.


Sorry. Just had to do it after seeing that in your sig. I

We're gonna need step by step pics ya know. 

I have to fab some mounting plates for a new axle on my leaf vac today and put a new axle on an enclosed trailer i that the bearings ate up the axle end. Got a new arc welder but need to
have an outlet wired up for it. Hopefully can get a buddy iut here for that or might have to call an electrician out.


----------



## deevo

Well, did a whole crap load of stumps yesterday, boring as heck but made some good cash! My truck/trailer/stump grinder were like a big bill board, had quite a few people come up and ask me to do their's while I was in the neighbourhood. Made it even better! Looked at a few decent jobs on the way home and went 3 for 3! Raining here today, rented out my 12" chipper to a friend of mine. Have some small jobs lined up and stumps to do again so we will see what happens!


----------



## treeman82

Been having a blast the last 2 days. Yesterday we got the crane over to 1 job to finish up from last Tuesday when we got rained out. Took about 2 hrs from the time we pulled in until the time we pulled out to finish 1 norway maple, and get another black birch out for the original job. Went to the next site, backed the crane up the driveway, got leveled out, only took about half my cribbing trailer to do so, whacked out a couple good pieces and had lunch. Spoke with the operator after lunch... what do you want to do for getting home? He wanted to pull the crane apart when the front bumper was 5' off the ground and take it back to the yard. What a moron, pissed me off. They came to get him at 2:00 though because we only had another 6 trees to go, all with really good capacity and a nice area to set stuff down, plus the crane was already set up. Wake up this morning, and it's raining. Not sure where it came from, but it was raining. Crane company says either I work today, or they take the crane. Operator shows up, it's pouring. He broke the crane down alone and left. Normally I just hand the operator a blank check to bring back to the office and they call me with the amount... this time they can send me a bill. Figure it will take a solid 45 min to get the crane set up again when they decide to come back, time that I will be billed for. I'm gonna sit on their money this time... let them wait. They want to bill me for the time it took to break the machine down today. F that. For all I care they can sue me for the damn money.


----------



## tree MDS

Just row yer boat down the stream, bro.. all I can say!! 

$259 bucks for Simonds knives for the chipper. Seems a bit high. I really wish we could get to the bottom of this deal with the Zenith vs. Simonds knives. I figure I'll order the anvil and other hardware from bandit tomorrow. Gonna have a beer at the moment.


----------



## mikewhite85

I got a job with a 3.5' dbh euc with almost zerp dropzone coming up. Had the crane guy look at it today and crane will unfortunately be a no go due to the narrow street.

It'll be very difficult without a crane. No contract yet for this though we have been doing a bunch of other work at the house. Not sure if I want to proceed without a crane. Very rarely would I think that 4500 is not enough for a single tree but man this thing will be time consuming and hard on my equipment. What was I thinking? I am considering if there is an honorable way to back out of this one.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the chute and forward reverse handle and linkage done today. So so glad. I painted it this afternoon. I will post a pic of the finish product tomorrow cause I know everyone wants to see it. Here is the before and after pic. Hopefully this bigger intake table will help out alot.

Before:







After







Does anyone know a good way to judge how tight to make the down pressure springs on the feed roller arm?


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> I got a job with a 3.5' dbh euc with almost zerp dropzone coming up. Had the crane guy look at it today and crane will unfortunately be a no go due to the narrow street.
> 
> It'll be very difficult without a crane. No contract yet for this though we have been doing a bunch of other work at the house. Not sure if I want to proceed without a crane. Very rarely would I think that 4500 is not enough for a single tree but man this thing will be time consuming and hard on my equipment. What was I thinking? I am considering if there is an honorable way to back out of this one.



Sounds like a fun tree, if you do it, let me know. I'd even come up and look at it if you want. I love a challenge.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the chute and forward reverse handle and linkage done today. So so glad. I painted it this afternoon. I will post a pic of the finish product tomorrow cause I know everyone wants to see it. Here is the before and after pic. Hopefully this bigger intake table will help out alot.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a good way to judge how tight to make the down pressure springs on the feed roller arm?


 Tha is a good Q, I have always just tightened them a bit after awhile of work, seems they stretch a bit after time, You can over tighten and break them, I did it last year, had to get new springs, guess I should have asked the dealer, but that would have made too much sense.
You better replace that brittle old site tube on the Hyd tank, its getting to the point where if someone bumps it, it will shatter, just did mine, I bumped it at a job and crap started flowing, what a mess. Nice new clear plastic hose at the hardware store did the trick.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blasted a pin oak and a cherry. I really missed that dump trailer tho!

Taking out a few ausy pines today, then tomorrow, hopefully my last day as a independent contractor, I will go up after one branch at the Girls house (first lesbian couple, legally married in the states) NO DANNO!! They are not hot, they are grandmas! 
They have been the best custys ever, so it will be fitting to end it there


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Tha is a good Q, I have always just tightened them a bit after awhile of work, seems they stretch a bit after time, You can over tighten and break them, I did it last year, had to get new springs, guess I should have asked the dealer, but that would have made too much sense.
> You better replace that brittle old site tube on the Hyd tank, its getting to the point where if someone bumps it, it will shatter, just did mine, I bumped it at a job and crap started flowing, what a mess. Nice new clear plastic hose at the hardware store did the trick.



I replaced my springs last year. I tightened up so a business card came slide between the coils, but I can pick it up still barely. Dealer told me to crank the crap outta if them but I am very leary. Good catch on the hose. Never thought about it. My to do list keeps getting bigger.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the chute and forward reverse handle and linkage done today. So so glad. I painted it this afternoon. I will post a pic of the finish product tomorrow cause I know everyone wants to see it. Here is the before and after pic. Hopefully this bigger intake table will help out alot.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a good way to judge how tight to make the down pressure springs on the feed roller arm?



Nice job Jared


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Nice job Jared



Thanks. Lots of work


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thanks. Lots of work



That is pretty sweet!! You don't think you'll have any problems with the lower part of the chute digging into steep driveways when backing in, do you?? Probably not, but I just always look for worst case scenarios. The beaver tail (is that one word or two? lol) on my trailer will do that if I'm not careful.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> That is pretty sweet!! You don't think you'll have any problems with the lower part of the chute digging into steep driveways when backing in, do you?? Probably not, but I just always look for worst case scenarios. The beaver tail (is that one word or two? lol) on my trailer will do that if I'm not careful.



Its actually has 2" more of ground clearance. But it is a foot longer now. Its something you gotta watch. Only ever had one time it bottomed out, but I was trying to back off a driveway down a steep hill into the back yard. After I thought about it, it was a really good way to get stuck in the back yard so we dragged everything out. Sucked


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its actually has 2" more of ground clearance. But it is a foot longer now. Its something you gotta watch. Only ever had one time it bottomed out, but I was trying to back off a driveway down a steep hill into the back yard. After I thought about it, it was a really good way to get stuck in the back yard so we dragged everything out. Sucked


getting the bucket stuck is the worst , there like lead sleds and they spin once and there sitting on the pumpkin , last time I buried my truck I had it on a completely dry yard , underneath a thin layer of moss was straight sand , the worst of it was I was 30 ft shy of getting at the tree and about 200ft from getting out around the side of the house , so we had to comealong and drag the bucket with the dump to the tree and then drag it back out , managed to finally get it up on wood for half the trip , added 3 hours to the day . But anyway enough of my jabbering the chipper looks awesome man , your a good fab guy for sure !


----------



## tree MDS

Man, I was just sitting here chainsmoking, slacking off, and a customer we did a job for recently came by and stalked me up (at least I wasn't drinking a beer yet, lol). I hate that!! Guy says "great job, are you going to send me a bill... my wife likes to have it in writing". Yeah sure. I mean why would one possibly need a bill for cutting down one tree.. and why would you stop by someones shop, and not just bring a ####ing check?? What, you really need to look at a bill that says basically "cut down one red maple, $1200". Wow, I'm sure that'll make their day.. wtf.. He's not a bad guy, just real anal about stuff like that I guess. The first time I worked for him, he had a map of the property all drawn out, with the trees marked out and what he wanted done to them, etc. Whatever, it's just winter money, the way I look at it at this point. Still.. bring the damn checkbook next time!!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> getting the bucket stuck is the worst , there like lead sleds and they spin once and there sitting on the pumpkin , last time I buried my truck I had it on a completely dry yard , underneath a thin layer of moss was straight sand , the worst of it was I was 30 ft shy of getting at the tree and about 200ft from getting out around the side of the house , so we had to comealong and drag the bucket with the dump to the tree and then drag it back out , managed to finally get it up on wood for half the trip , added 3 hours to the day . But anyway enough of my jabbering the chipper looks awesome man , your a good fab guy for sure !



One word Winch, however; still have to make sure there is ample anchor to pull out! Luckily my bucket has limited slip so usually comes out with ease but if it spins at all, stop grab winchline and idle out


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> One word Winch, however; still have to make sure there is ample anchor to pull out! Luckily my bucket has limited slip so usually comes out with ease but if it spins at all, stop grab winchline and idle out



Well I don't have that technology ! My other option was call a tow truck use the tree to be removed and put a block on that get towed forward the 30 ft , and have him come back @ 4pm and tow me 230 ft backwards LOL  whatever though its ancient history to me , but every time I get stuck my truck gets a new rattle or whine


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

MURPHED down a 90ft. ponderosa pine in 6ft. sections

Im liking this Orange shirt my wife got me..lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Came home today to put together all the painted parts for the chipper. Of course the stuff I had in the garage all day wasnt dry. WTF. It always seems to be something. Here is a pic of it finished, all i have to do is bolt on the safety bar and linkage. The paint i used this time matches pretty good. I will have to touch up the wheel wells now. Gloss ford red orange van sickel paint is very close. Gonna paint the old girl completely next year. Was just told new chippers with the tier 4 engines will be 20-30% more expensive.


----------



## treeman82

Met up with one of the landscapers this morning to get him and his guys set on 2 projects. Spent a little time digging a hole with them this afternoon, reminded myself why I don't do any planting anymore. Don't bother using shovels, just a bar and sledgehammer. One of my friends has a firewood business, and his dump truck is down currently with some type of fuel issue... I believe they are waiting on parts. So I loaned him my chevy to make some deliveries, only my truck is having problems with the dump hoist... thing will just freeze sometimes. The two of us tried to replace the solenoid, ran into more problems, so we put the original one back and will mess with it another day. Returned the alturnamats I borrowed from another friend this afternoon, his Duramax is down, with what they thought was just a thermostat issue, turns out the head gasket blew, so I am off to help him in the morning. Gonna pull his log trailer around with Dodge Vader so he can finish up a couple of jobs.


----------



## Pelorus

Worked in rain today doing small removals. Miserable experience.
Tomorrow's forecast is about the only decent one for the next week. Got a large oak to subdue beside a house. Large cavity at base and about 30% + of the crown is dead. It is picture worthy, lol, so hopefully will have a pic or two to post tomorrow night.

The HO showed a competitor (a "certified arborist") my quote, and he decided to be cute and undercut me by 100 bucks. Not amused - I drove over to see her yesterday and she showed me his "quotation" which was jotted down on the back of his business card. Told her I wasn't gonna play that game. She said she would go with us. The mini is gonna get a work out, cause everything has to get moved about 100' across the septic bed.


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a pretty long day and tonight my daughter played a softball game , i managed to get my 11 year old 6 th grader on a 16u travel team , and tonight she batted 5th for the 1st time on this new team and got a stand up triple off a starting high school pitcher who I saw drive herself to the game with her dad in the passenger seat , and this pitcher was no slouch she had 4 decent pitches , so we were all going crazy for her in the dugout and the stands ! Super cool for sure :hmm3grin2orange: so apparently aggressiveness runs through her veins as well !


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I don't have that technology ! My other option was call a tow truck use the tree to be removed and put a block on that get towed forward the 30 ft , and have him come back @ 4pm and tow me 230 ft backwards LOL  whatever though its ancient history to me , but every time I get stuck my truck gets a new rattle or whine



Awww shucks sorry bro! I have an extra laying on my slab of concrete but not as big as mine on my bucket. I'm deciding what to put it on I don't want it on my dump prolly put on the 65 4 plus 4


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

All Done. Got the rest of it bolted together.


----------



## Pelorus

HO for tomorrow's job calls at 9:45 p.m. tonight to say tomorrow will not work out for her - wants to wait about 2 weeks cause she is going away, blah blah blah. Unbelievable. This is after I spent a good hour or better loading up the alturnamats & plywood, mini, etc. in the rain so as to get a jump on tomorrow morning. I felt my blood starting to boil. I absolutely hate getting jerked around, and if the job doesn't start well, it likely won't end well. She is a referral from another client, so I didn't want to get too testy on the phone, but it was a real struggle to not reach through the receiver to strangle the dingbat.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> All Done. Got the rest of it bolted together.



Looks good makes mine look like a pos lol but then again I only got 1300 invested so maybe it is


----------



## Reg

I'm so busy right now, booked right into November. I should be happy, but I can feel a spectacular crash coming outsida work. Do I jump off the ship or go down with it. Its my ship BTW, and my fault.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Reg said:


> I'm so busy right now, booked right into November. I should be happy, but I can feel a spectacular crash coming outsida work. Do I jump off the ship or go down with it. Its my ship BTW, and my fault.



:msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## newsawtooth

2treeornot2tree said:


>



Nice work, man. You and MDS should bag this whole tree thing and open a body shop.


----------



## tree MDS

Reg said:


> I'm so busy right now, booked right into November. I should be happy, but I can feel a spectacular crash coming outsida work. Do I jump off the ship or go down with it. Its my ship BTW, and my fault.



Why does this sound like fun to me..

Careful with that!!


----------



## tree MDS

newsawtooth said:


> Nice work, man. You and MDS should bag this whole tree thing and open a body shop.



I think JJ might be even more anal than me.. and I suspect he may be sober too. God help him!!


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> HO for tomorrow's job calls at 9:45 p.m. tonight to say tomorrow will not work out for her - wants to wait about 2 weeks cause she is going away, blah blah blah. Unbelievable. This is after I spent a good hour or better loading up the alturnamats & plywood, mini, etc. in the rain so as to get a jump on tomorrow morning. I felt my blood starting to boil. I absolutely hate getting jerked around, and if the job doesn't start well, it likely won't end well. She is a referral from another client, so I didn't want to get too testy on the phone, but it was a real struggle to not reach through the receiver to strangle the dingbat.



That sucks for sure Dave! I find when something like that happens, I usually get a call for a bigger and better job! (or a big storm hits!) lol!


----------



## deevo

Reg said:


> I'm so busy right now, booked right into November. I should be happy, but I can feel a spectacular crash coming outsida work. Do I jump off the ship or go down with it. Its my ship BTW, and my fault.



Glad to hear from you Reg, glad your busy! Take care out there on the coast!


----------



## deevo

Rain has finally stopped here, -1 out though. Have some nice easy pines to remove today. I threw in the stumps for a good price for the customer to get the job, as the 2 other bidders (hackers) don't have grinders! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> getting the bucket stuck is the worst , there like lead sleds and they spin once and there sitting on the pumpkin , last time I buried my truck I had it on a completely dry yard , underneath a thin layer of moss was straight sand , the worst of it was I was 30 ft shy of getting at the tree and about 200ft from getting out around the side of the house , so we had to come along and drag the bucket with the dump to the tree and then drag it back out , managed to finally get it up on wood for half the trip , added 3 hours to the day . But anyway enough of my jabbering the chipper looks awesome man , your a good fab guy for sure !



I have got mine stuck a few times :bang: most of them where my fault, one, the worst one, wasn't. HO told me that I could drive in his yard, said no worries about damage , but its solid as a rock and you don't need to lay all that wood out. So I take his word, what he didn't tell me is that they had a massive ground water problem and his sump pump was double sized and ran constantly, wouldnt ya know, I found the dump out, hit it and buried it up to the axles in a instant, it just sunk. I made him pay for the big aas tow truck. I was so freaking mad and he was even more embarrassed. I barley got 2 words out before he waves me off and says "my fault! I forgot about that, I will pay for it" He did but, it wasted a day, and I didnt get paid for that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, we went to take out those trees, they where blue spruces, not pines, was going to take just a few, ended up taken all of them, 7 total, just me and my boy, HOLY FREAKING CRAP! what a day, I could bomb everything but had a small LZ. So it piled up quick, tons of dead brush and I hate chipping that crap, breaks apart a soon as the feed wheels grab it. Not very big, but very close and a chit load of branches. In the process, I must have pulled my lower back muscles, cause I am having a hard time standing up. So I be chillin today, not doing jack.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I agree, you two should start a tree guy fab shop


----------



## tree MDS

Estimate day. See what I can dig up. Sold a cherry takedown for $2500 so far. It's on a nice estate about a quarter mile from both the shop and chip dump. More damn plywooding and stump grinding though. Landscaper wants me to dig a hole with the backhoe so they can plant a good sized maple nearby. A bit of a PITA, but work is work. 

Waiting to get my pickup back from my buddy's shop in a bit here. Having shocks, struts, rear brakes, and some other stuff done to it. Got a 10:30 estimate at this fancy condo association here in town, so I'm not thinking the one ton will be a good impression. Lol. This thing has been scheduled for weeks, gotta meet with all the members and all that BS. I'm so not feelin' it, but I gotta do what I gotta do. Gotta run up to berlin and pick up the anvil and new hardware for the chipper at some point too. $320 there. Whatever, I love my equipment. Oh, and we're starting on the firewood for the house and shop too. Darkman is in season again. Hahaha.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I agree, you two should start a tree guy fab shop



I'm thinking we might have trouble turning out enough volume for it to be very profitable.


----------



## Reg

tree MDS said:


> Why does this sound like fun to me..
> 
> Careful with that!!



Yep. 

Older and wiser....when is that supposed to kick in exactly? 

and thanks Deevo


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I'm thinking we might have trouble turning out enough volume for it to be very profitable.



Well I was thinking to myself, when the heck do u use that shinny stuff. I mean, oh well, just saying  My 1300 dollar whisper gets its back broke over and over and unless it breaks it doesn't get much attention lol. Ok my rambling is done carry-on 


Btw my chipper would win ugly contest so if u guys wanna project :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Proud to say, new intake chute was a 200% improvement in feeding. Glad to say all that hard work paid off. Snapped a pic at the chip dump. My shiney paint is gone.:frown:


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I have got mine stuck a few times :bang: most of them where my fault, one, the worst one, wasn't. HO told me that I could drive in his yard, said no worries about damage , but its solid as a rock and you don't need to lay all that wood out. So I take his word, what he didn't tell me is that they had a massive ground water problem and his sump pump was double sized and ran constantly, wouldnt ya know, I found the dump out, hit it and buried it up to the axles in a instant, it just sunk. I made him pay for the big aas tow truck. I was so freaking mad and he was even more embarrassed. I barley got 2 words out before he waves me off and says "my fault! I forgot about that, I will pay for it" He did but, it wasted a day, and I didnt get paid for that.



And we shall never speak of this again it's bad karma to bring up getting stuck , cause Bam then it happens , just like how I said to the mechanic "hey Ronnie I can't remember the last time one of us has been panicking looking for the first aid kit " , cause Bam last Saturday I was laying under the chipper crying and holding my hand calling my wifey on the phone to come whisk me off to the emergency room LOL


----------



## deevo

Had a pretty good day, looked at a job after we demo'd some pines and stumps. Think the guy was more of a tire kicker and cheapo, waste of a 1/2 hr (I think) priced it appropriately, we'll see. Guy gave us an extra $50 bucks for the first job (which was nice) I am liking the yellow jackets on my grinder. Have done about 75 stumps since I put them on and still cut/grind great! On another note, one of my guys brought me some literature on these. Timber Talon Log Trailers - Wallenstein Not sure how much they are, but are made 2 hours from me and look decent. Anyone have one or know someone that has one?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> And we shall never speak of this again it's bad karma to bring up getting stuck , cause Bam then it happens , just like how I said to the mechanic "hey Ronnie I can't remember the last time one of us has been panicking looking for the first aid kit " , cause Bam last Saturday I was laying under the chipper crying and holding my hand calling my wifey on the phone to come whisk me off to the emergency room LOL



Lmfao A buddy of mine shut his finger in his car door last weekend I had to open it for him! Hows that hand now pard ? You climbing yet? I have climbed with broke wrist back in the day. Bills don't stop, It stinks to have to bare the pain but someone gotta pay the bills!


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao A buddy of mine shut his finger in his car door last weekend I had to open it for him! Hows that hand now pard ? You climbing yet? I have climbed with broke wrist back in the day. Bills don't stop, It stinks to have to bare the pain but someone gotta pay the bills!



I had a burly fellow shake my hand this morning and almost dropped down on the ground and cried , but other then that its great! I pole clipped yesterday and every time the branch snapped the vibration through the pole hurt , so the doctor said its gonna take maybe a month to put it behind me ! And then the cold weather will take over and all my old injuries will be hurting


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> On another note, one of my guys brought me some literature on these. Timber Talon Log Trailers - Wallenstein Not sure how much they are, but are made 2 hours from me and look decent. Anyone have one or know someone that has one?



Devon,

Mike has one very similar. Bought it used from a guy up north. We used it on a willow job last month. Thing worked awesome.

Next time I'm at his yard I'll snap some pics and send them to ya.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a burly fellow shake my hand this morning and almost dropped down on the ground and cried



Sissy! :msp_ohmy:
Jeff


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Devon,
> 
> Mike has one very similar. Bought it used from a guy up north. We used it on a willow job last month. Thing worked awesome.
> 
> Next time I'm at his yard I'll snap some pics and send them to ya.



Yeah I thought so, he was telling us how he flipped it a couple times lol! Is it the same make? I am going to call Monday and see how much $ they are:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Yeah I thought so, he was telling us how he flipped it a couple times lol! Is it the same make? I am going to call Monday and see how much $ they are:msp_thumbup:



let me know devo i wouldn't mind being able to take my pickup out to haul logs like that if those things are decently priced i would be interested. I'm thinking they are gonna want something like 30 grand which i cant see since a 80.2 copma model is 22k and lifts like 4 times as much and has 4x the reach. would be better off just buying the trailer and having a small knuckle boom mounted on it.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

...just worked in the shop all day getting things ready for next week... sure glad its cooled off... feels good not to be cooking out there... there is even a little breeze moving thru from the southeast... finished that big hedge job yesterday... the client came home at lunch 4 days in a row at exactly the same time... and everyday he stopped and poked around in my side box drawers... yesterday he got a surprise when he picked up a hot snap that i heated up with the propane torch... i think he got the msg... anyway hope you guys are all doing alright out there bustin ur hump... enjoy ur weekend...


----------



## Zale

formationrx said:


> ...just worked in the shop all day getting things ready for next week... sure glad its cooled off... feels good not to be cooking out there... there is even a little breeze moving thru from the southeast... finished that big hedge job yesterday... the client came home at lunch 4 days in a row at exactly the same time... and everyday he stopped and poked around in my side box drawers... yesterday he got a surprise when he picked up a hot snap that i heated up with the propane torch... i think he got the msg... anyway hope you guys are all doing alright out there bustin ur hump... enjoy ur weekend...[/QUOTE
> 
> As a company policy, we try not to burn or injure our clients on their property. Studies have shown it usually makes them very upset and they tend not to pay the bill.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well I was thinking to myself, when the heck do u use that shinny stuff. I mean, oh well, just saying  My 1300 dollar whisper gets its back broke over and over and unless it breaks it doesn't get much attention lol. Ok my rambling is done carry-on
> 
> 
> Btw my chipper would win ugly contest so if u guys wanna project :hmm3grin2orange:



I guess whenever there's a tree to cut? 

Far as the whipper goes, just think of it as the difference between a real stump grinder (like the one you have), and one of them gay little 252 toys. Seriously.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> let me know devo i wouldn't mind being able to take my pickup out to haul logs like that if those things are decently priced i would be interested. I'm thinking they are gonna want something like 30 grand which i cant see since a 80.2 copma model is 22k and lifts like 4 times as much and has 4x the reach. would be better off just buying the trailer and having a small knuckle boom mounted on it.



Yeah, that thing is pretty light duty. Boom is only good for 1200 lbs. and the trailer only for 5K. Not gonna cut it. If I was gonna go with a log trailer I would want something able to handle the work. Untitled Document Don't know the price difference but these you can get setup with a 6K lb. loader and a 25K gvwr. Not sure I would even want a log trailer though, leave my dump trailer behind quite a bit as it is, too unhandy trying to back it in most driveways around here. A big ass log trailer would be even more cumbersome, though much easier to load. I still think I'd rather a nice single axle log truck for it's maneuverability. But we're talking an entirely different price point too...lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

So I have been loading our burn pit with pine and spruce for a while now, last night my youngest boy had his going away party, so we have like 30 15-17y/o out there. Not doing anything wrong, makin a little noise, but it was only 7. Freakin punk aas neighbor, across the woods calls the cops again, same guy as the paint ball incident. Dude messed up, now he has a target on him. Going to make his life hell. He always smacks his kid around, time for some video and a call to DHS. Cop bout chit himself with the size of the fire. But called in the address after I told that we do it all the time and his boss has been to several, much bigger! He calls it in and they are like "yeah, no biggie" So the fire went on and the kids (who could have been running the streets instead) got wasted on pizza, soda and smores.
What a DICH!
Fire was big tho, maybe 50ft, for about 10 minutes


----------



## tree MDS

Dodging some office work (again). I'm gonna have to force myself to do it today. Got an estimate @ 10:00. I'm gonna have to do it in the old one ton, because I had to drop my pickup back off at my buddy's shop to finish the work he's doing to it. Hating it.. that truck doesn't even have a working sterio (at least it does sounds cool)!! Feels like I'm on lockdown all over again!! Lol.

Still wondering how I ever survived all that time... oh right, it almost killed me, that's how..


----------



## treeman75

Yesterday I went to get my climb bag out from the back seat and it was gone. I spent an hour or so tracing back my steps. The truck was in the shop Mon&Tues and I picked it up Wed morn not even thinking about looking. I have been taking my trucks there for five years and dont think anyone one there would take it. I had a craftmans tool kit that is gone too. It pisses me off, all my climbing gear is in somones dirty F in hands.


----------



## TreeAce

treeman75 said:


> Yesterday I went to get my climb bag out from the back seat and it was gone. I spent an hour or so tracing back my steps. The truck was in the shop Mon&Tues and I picked it up Wed morn not even thinking about looking. I have been taking my trucks there for five years and dont think anyone one there would take it. I had a craftmans tool kit that is gone too. It pisses me off, all my climbing gear is in somones dirty F in hands.



Man that sucks. I hope you find the rotten sob who has it.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I guess whenever there's a tree to cut?
> 
> Far as the whipper goes, just think of it as the difference between a real stump grinder (like the one you have), and one of them gay little 252 toys. Seriously.



Hahahahah feller I have used slow feeds not impressed, they cost too much to maintain. Also, too much standing in line waiting on it to eat lol instead of chomp gone  Nope not gay at all made for men now a few times of getting whipped on the earlobe with mulberry in freezing temps separates the men from the ladies and hence the slow feed was born oke:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Yesterday I went to get my climb bag out from the back seat and it was gone. I spent an hour or so tracing back my steps. The truck was in the shop Mon&Tues and I picked it up Wed morn not even thinking about looking. I have been taking my trucks there for five years and dont think anyone one there would take it. I had a craftmans tool kit that is gone too. It pisses me off, all my climbing gear is in somones dirty F in hands.



Now that sucks, prolly some crack head, look in pawn shops I doubt they intend to use the gear!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Hahahahah feller I have used slow feeds not impressed, they cost too much to maintain. Also, too much standing in line waiting on it to eat lol instead of chomp gone  Nope not gay at all made for men now a few times of getting whipped on the earlobe with mulberry in freezing temps separates the men from the ladies and hence the slow feed was born oke:



Yeah.. well just make sure that thing doesn't snag your skirt and rip it off, exposing yer wizzard's sleeve to the elements, there, pard!! Hahaha. Sorry.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah.. well just make sure that thing doesn't snag your skirt and rip it off, exposing yer wizzard's sleeve to the elements, there, pard!! Hahaha. Sorry.. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hahahaha watch your pig tails tree Mds. don't want em caught in the feed rollers


----------



## formationrx

Zale said:


> formationrx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...just worked in the shop all day getting things ready for next week... sure glad its cooled off... feels good not to be cooking out there... there is even a little breeze moving thru from the southeast... finished that big hedge job yesterday... the client came home at lunch 4 days in a row at exactly the same time... and everyday he stopped and poked around in my side box drawers... yesterday he got a surprise when he picked up a hot snap that i heated up with the propane torch... i think he got the msg... anyway hope you guys are all doing alright out there bustin ur hump... enjoy ur weekend...[/QUOTE
> 
> As a company policy, we try not to burn or injure our clients on their property. Studies have shown it usually makes them very upset and they tend not to pay the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol good for him...
Click to expand...


----------



## jefflovstrom

A little after noon time. 
My trucks are on the road all week so I need Saturday (my time), to take care of stuff. So I go in this morning and take one of the chip truck's to get a tire replaced.
Front right tire cost $382.00 installed.
So I get it done and I go to park the truck in the yard.
I park it next to our rear-mount bucket truck.
As I get out and walk pass the boom truck, I see a Back-pack blower and a set of pole pruner's on the deck!
So, I put the pole pruner's in my truck and the blower too,
Someone is gonna get wrote up!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> A little after noon time.
> My trucks are on the road all week so I need Saturday (my time), to take care of stuff. So I go in this morning and take one of the chip truck's to get a tire replaced.
> Front right tire cost $382.00 installed.
> So I get it done and I go to park the truck in the yard.
> I park it next to our rear-mount bucket truck.
> As I get out and walk pass the boom truck, I see a Back-pack blower and a set of pole pruner's on the deck!
> So, I put the pole pruner's in my truck and the blower too,
> Someone is gonna get wrote up!
> Jeff



Lol get em Jeffy hell write me up I'll sign it


----------



## treeman75

The kids are taking naps and the house is quiet. We have a sitter tonight and are going out to dinner at a nice italian restaurant.


----------



## treeman82

Went with a friend of mine to brush out a 52" DBH sugar maple for the guy who does my milling. Nice weather day. While we were working we saw the Vice President go by. Stopped what we were doing to watch that go by. Bunch of troopers and the VP's cars.


----------



## squad143

treeman82 said:


> While we were working we saw the Vice President go by. Stopped what we were doing to watch that go by. Bunch of troopers and the VP's cars.



When the G8/G20 was up here I was fortunate enough to work the G8. A lot of dignitaries being driven around. One of the coolest was seeing your president's Blackhawk fly about 100' overhead while coming in for a landing.
Quite the show. Saw a lot of neat stuff that week.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> When the G8/G20 was up here I was fortunate enough to work the G8. A lot of dignitaries being driven around. One of the coolest was seeing your president's Blackhawk fly about 100' overhead while coming in for a landing.
> Quite the show. Saw a lot of neat stuff that week.



Yeah and the f-16's and apaches they had on the ready in NorthBay fully loaded!


----------



## deevo

Dropped a few 60' red pines for a customer today between 2 houses 5' from the one on a good lean, stone dead, couldn't climb them or get a lift near them. Got a line up high and murphed em down between a row of some other red pines. Had a narrow margin but murphed em perfectly, then did the stumps. Piece of cake, no clean up was even better!


----------



## derwoodii

great sunday down here 1st good weather day in while and I'd lucked it in to drive that 69 tang again all around my local coast and hills with charity fund paying customers. How good is that, lunch a kool car & all I had to do was keep it on the road and smile.
It being left hand drive no issue now as piloted it a few times.

Yesterday spent all day pulling, marking, scoring targets at my full bore rifle club big yearly comp. Twas a long long day in the end i deserted my post leaving my comrades & retreated from the butts. Strewth I had served from 10 till 4 without relief and as a volunteer not a mercenary my conscious was clear. dunno who won but some bloke kept blowin away my marker n stick with a small fist tight 10 shot group from 500 meters thats impressive.


----------



## derwoodii

Oh work,, well had to weld up my chipper hatch hinge again this morn tweak the knifes and grease her up. That little arc welder been a great bit of kit it and chippers off making me $ right now.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Murdered this little poplar yesturday. Got 3 nice logs to go the the mill. Best thing is I picked up another job from the one neighbor and gave a quote to the other neighbor. Got a locust removal for today.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Murdered this little poplar yesturday. Got 3 nice logs to go the the mill. Best thing is I picked up another job from the one neighbor and gave a quote to the other neighbor. Got a locust removal for today.



You need to build yourself a chip truck cause dragging that tree around the back of that setup seems painful ! , and then backing it out of there full on a wet lawn seems sketchy ! And I see tires marks


----------



## treeclimber101

After the chimney guy leaves I think I am gonna start putting Xmas lights on the spruce , if I have to use my bucket to get em on I will be embarrassed


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> After the chimney guy leaves I think I am gonna start putting Xmas lights on the spruce , if I have to use my bucket to get em on I will be embarrassed



Still looks like summer there, most of the leaves here have fallen.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna be in the 80's today and warmer tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

It got up to 78 yesterday and the same today.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Still looks like summer there, most of the leaves here have fallen.



I took that pic a half hour ago


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna be in the 80's today and warmer tomorrow.
> Jeff



It would be nice to spend a little time in cali this winter. Can you put me to work for a while this winter? Or I could just ride around in the truck with ya too!


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 257238

Here is my front yard. The ash trees have lost their leaves the maples and others still have some.


----------



## treeman75

I just too that pic too.


----------



## superjunior

treeman75 said:


> It would be nice to spend a little time in cali this winter. Can you put me to work for a while this winter? Or I could just ride around in the truck with ya too!



I'm with you! can't take another winter of pushing snow all hours of the night..


----------



## treeclimber101

i mean yea what a difference


----------



## treeman75

superjunior said:


> I'm with you! can't take another winter of pushing snow all hours of the night..



I gave up my snow accounts two years now I just sit on my ass for a few months and love it.


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> I'm with you! can't take another winter of pushing snow all hours of the night..



I actually enjoy the snow , well at least when I get my check I do !


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> i mean yea what a difference



Nice yard! I see you live in the hood like I do.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I actually enjoy the snow , well at least when I get my check I do !



Ya, some guys love snow work and say they would do it year around if they could.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea a triple dead end ! Go figure ..... And the red roof house across from me is empty , the wife is a pastor in north jersey and the husband has moved in with his new girlfriend LOL go figure , so I basically take care of that house as well clean the street blow the leaves and chase away kids drinking and smoking pot in her woods


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Ya, some guys love snow work and say they would do it year around if they could.



I mean if I had my choice for working conditions this is by far my favorite time of the year a sweatshirt in the morning and gradually down to a tee and back to a sweatshirt


----------



## treeman75

I have to get ready for my nephews birthday party. I have a little headache this morning, it must be from the wine I drank last night with dinner.


----------



## tree MDS

Yesterday we found some rot on the inside of the frame rails on my 99 tacoma. Stopped by the dealer to see if it was still covered by the recall. Turns out they're still buying them back. I think I'm gonna get 12 or 13k for a 99 with 149k miles on it!! Lol, looks like it's time to say goodbye to the old truck!! I should be able to get into a brand new V6 tacoma for something like 20k. I don't see any reason not to do it at that rate!! Sweet.. pretty much like getting a free ten G's!! Hahaha. I love Toyota!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have a 2012 Tundra 4x4, I love it. The blue tooth is awesome! 381hp and tow's 10k.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I have a 2012 Tundra 4x4, I love it. The blue tooth is awesome! 381hp and tow's 10k.
> Jeff



Damn.. that's a little more than I need for an estimate/personal rig (sounds cool though). I think the V6 is something like 245hp. The one I test drove flew (six speed stick)!! Guy gave me the keys and said take it for a spin.. I beat the piss outta that thing like a red headed step child.. I mean it got the Italian style test drive!! Lol, thing baked the tires pretty good too!! I don't think I want that one though.. afraid I might have hurt it!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

found this on cracks list just now 90k miles air 4x4 7.3 turbo , 15,500 , I dunno seems pretty decent maybe I will take a ride and check it out


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> found this on cracks list just now 90k miles air 4x4 7.3 turbo , 15,500 , I dunno seems pretty decent maybe I will take a ride and check it out



Kick ass if it was a stick shift but its not


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Kick ass if it was a stick shift but its not



Right, auto is a deal breaker for me too.. not so sure how the bark mulcher body in disguise would hold up if you wanted to do wood with it either.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Right, auto is a deal breaker for me too.. not so sure how the bark mulcher body in disguise would hold up if you wanted to do wood with it either.



I think I could cure that with 3/4 plywood lined , but I mean it's the right engine and the mileage seems right , and there's no rot on the frame at all , I don't the 350 needs help , it ain't cutting it with its tiny little 9 ft body anymore , and it would look bad ass with the cornshredder hooked to it , I would not have to paint either to match the other just tags and some door lettering right rummy !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I think I could cure that with 3/4 plywood lined , but I mean it's the right engine and the mileage seems right , and there's no rot on the frame at all , I don't the 350 needs help , it ain't cutting it with its tiny little 9 ft body anymore , and it would look bad ass with the cornshredder hooked to it , I would not have to paint either to match the other just tags and some door lettering right rummy !



Right on, Fatbody!! Lol.


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> I actually enjoy the snow , well at least when I get my check I do !



I used to really love it too. Over the last few years it just seems like dredgery anymore. The price of fuel, trucks getting the crap beat out of them. I live in the snow belt, it can snow 2-3 inches everywhere else and we get a foot around here. Then the calls come in, my driveway wasn't plowed... When in fact it was.. 3 times.. Being on call 27-7.. christmass, new years.. After almost 20 years I'm just not feelin it anymore


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't do the residential thing at all , we do all commercial per hour work and I don't fuel my machines they do for 40 cents cheaper then the pump , they keep track of it and bill me for it or deduct directly off the total which is sweet , all I have to do is literally work not chase fuel or work just plow , 2 loaders with boxes and 1 truck maybe 2 typically 8/10 hours the first day , then the same to clean dumpsters handicraps , and mailboxes , and then if it gonna snow again we get paid to push the snow back further or move it out , I have one condo/town home site that's where we stay the whole time


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't do the residential thing at all , we do all commercial per hour work and I don't fuel my machines they do for 40 cents cheaper then the pump , they keep track of it and bill me for it or deduct directly off the total which is sweet , all I have to do is literally work not chase fuel or work just plow , 2 loaders with boxes and 1 truck maybe 2 typically 8/10 hours the first day , then the same to clean dumpsters handicraps , and mailboxes , and then if it gonna snow again we get paid to push the snow back further or move it out , I have one condo/town home site that's where we stay the whole time



Sounds like a good way to go. If I keep doing this I'm getting out of residential..


----------



## treeclimber101

superjunior said:


> Sounds like a good way to go. If I keep doing this I'm getting out of residential..



90 for a truck and 105 loader and a box . Not bad you can bang out about 2K with the 3 pieces on average a day , not great but what's the alternative ?


----------



## superjunior

treeclimber101 said:


> what's the alternative ?



I'm still trying to figure that one out..


----------



## tree MDS

Just got back from looking at this one. Its probably close to 90', maybe one usable crotch that's not directly leaning over the house. No crane access either. I came recommended by two other customers in the neighborhood. There are some other trees and some trimming too. I just threw what seemed like a fair number at it. We'll see. Don't know what people are thinking, but that's old news.. lol.
View attachment 257257


Maybe I can just get murph to plunge cut it from under the deck.. Hahaha.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Just got back from looking at this one. Its probably close to 90', maybe one usable crotch that's not directly leaning over the house. No crane access either. I came recommended by two other customers in the neighborhood. There are some other trees and some trimming too. I just threw what seemed like a fair number at it. We'll see. Don't know what people are thinking, but that's old news.. lol.
> View attachment 257257
> 
> 
> Maybe I can just get murph to plunge cut it from under the deck.. Hahaha.



Speedline it.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

just murph it!!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Just got back from looking at this one. Its probably close to 90', maybe one usable crotch that's not directly leaning over the house. No crane access either. I came recommended by two other customers in the neighborhood. There are some other trees and some trimming too. I just threw what seemed like a fair number at it. We'll see. Don't know what people are thinking, but that's old news.. lol.
> View attachment 257257
> 
> 
> Maybe I can just get murph to plunge cut it from under the deck.. Hahaha.



remember the one when murph peeled rubber and yanked that one top like 245 feet over a hedge well I think this is a situation that calls for that technique :msp_wink: and you only have to go like what 8 feet?


----------



## rtsims

no tree to big said:


> remember the one when murph peeled rubber and yanked that one top like 245 feet over a hedge well I think this is a situation that calls for that technique :msp_wink: and you only have to go like what 8 feet?



What? Which thread is that one in i gotta see this. Speaking of Murphen stuff, spent close to 8 hours in a large oak friday that was hanging over a road, fence, and hv lines. Brushed it all out and had a 25' spar left, about 42" DBH. Thought to myself hell ill just pull this thing over. Face cut, bore cut, back cut, stuck a wedge in just cuz. Pulled the saw out and told my guy in the truck to pull ahead. It was headed over when my 5/8's 16 strand rigging line snaped. Said outloud: Self, this is no good as the spar sat back on my wedge and stoped. Long story short i got it on the ground and said F Murphen stuff down. Do it the right way from here on out. I will admit i wouldnt of had a problem if i didnt leave so much hinge wood but still...


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> remember the one when murph peeled rubber and yanked that one top like 245 feet over a hedge well I think this is a situation that calls for that technique :msp_wink: and you only have to go like what 8 feet?



Actually murph has a copyrighted deck jump cut ! He made 13 videos about it


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Just got back from looking at this one. Its probably close to 90', maybe one usable crotch that's not directly leaning over the house. No crane access either. I came recommended by two other customers in the neighborhood. There are some other trees and some trimming too. I just threw what seemed like a fair number at it. We'll see. Don't know what people are thinking, but that's old news.. lol.
> View attachment 257257
> 
> 
> Maybe I can just get murph to plunge cut it from under the deck.. Hahaha.



Paul I have one like that lined up for Tuesday on an island. but closer to the cottage. Will get lot's of pics. i priced it appropriately as well..... a lot of $$$$:msp_biggrin: Only thing is it's water 15' away. Going to be a good one, plus 4 others just to Murph down after that one.


----------



## deevo

rtsims said:


> What? Which thread is that one in i gotta see this. Speaking of Murphen stuff, spent close to 8 hours in a large oak friday that was hanging over a road, fence, and hv lines. Brushed it all out and had a 25' spar left, about 42" DBH. Thought to myself hell ill just pull this thing over. Face cut, bore cut, back cut, stuck a wedge in just cuz. Pulled the saw out and told my guy in the truck to pull ahead. It was headed over when my 5/8's 16 strand rigging line snaped. Said outloud: Self, this is no good as the spar sat back on my wedge and stoped. Long story short i got it on the ground and said F Murphen stuff down. Do it the right way from here on out. I will admit i wouldnt of had a problem if i didnt leave so much hinge wood but still...



That's why you shouldn't use a truck to pull over trees. Lesson learned. Use a rope puller, 5:1 fiddle block set or GRCS if you have it. Lot's of guys use trucks to pull, but over tensions the rope and does what it did to you. Plus sounds like you had too much hinge like you told us.


----------



## millbilly

rtsims said:


> What? Which thread is that one in i gotta see this. Speaking of Murphen stuff, spent close to 8 hours in a large oak friday that was hanging over a road, fence, and hv lines. Brushed it all out and had a 25' spar left, about 42" DBH. Thought to myself hell ill just pull this thing over. Face cut, bore cut, back cut, stuck a wedge in just cuz. Pulled the saw out and told my guy in the truck to pull ahead. It was headed over when my 5/8's 16 strand rigging line snaped. Said outloud: Self, this is no good as the spar sat back on my wedge and stoped. Long story short i got it on the ground and said F Murphen stuff down. Do it the right way from here on out. I will admit i wouldnt of had a problem if i didnt leave so much hinge wood but still...




Pulling, a pull line with a truck was a fireable offence when I was coming up, back in the 70's. Also you don't know how much damage your doing to the rope for later use.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Have fun with that one.... Looked at two like it and they give you that stupid look when you tell them how much....

Funny story for the week....
Norway Spruce middle of tiny back yard with an arched gate built by and for Gnomes.
Price to drop and clean up is three times as much as just drop and leave. I 'splain to them that I am leaving a MESS if I just drop and leave. Okay, do it, we will clean it up. Did it leaving everything too big to get through gate and they hire some jackhole crackhead for a Franklin who rips down the gate, fence, tears siding off house and damages their car which they didn't think was necessary to move. Apparently he was using some stretchy rope to pull stuff out of the pile and his fellow druggy couldnt hear him yelling to stop. They (customers) call me screaming cuz its MY FAULT!? Expect me to come out and clean it up minus the 100 they paid Team Crack, plus discount for aggaravation, and, the kicker, I am supposed to meet with their Homeowners for the damage.
I told them it would have been cheaper to pay a professional to do the whole job right in the first place, you got what you paid for, and it's not my problem. I love my job.


----------



## ropensaddle

millbilly said:


> Pulling, a pull line with a truck was a fireable offence when I was coming up, back in the 70's. Also you don't know how much damage your doing to the rope for later use.



Beats heck outta not having enough pull. I have pulled countless trees over with rope and truck but you got to have a feel and strong arse rope! Now I use my winch which bar none is better than any rope puller or grcs made 

Note when I used truck it was usually to pretension then when have around 1 inch of hingewood left, men would try to finish by hand sometimes not able too! Then I would finish with the truck slowly easing forward however using 3/4 inch stable braid.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> Sounds like a good way to go. If I keep doing this I'm getting out of residential..



I do very little residential plowing. I have a few that I get to them when I get to them.


----------



## no tree to big

rtsims said:


> What? Which thread is that one in i gotta see this. Speaking of Murphen stuff, spent close to 8 hours in a large oak friday that was hanging over a road, fence, and hv lines. Brushed it all out and had a 25' spar left, about 42" DBH. Thought to myself hell ill just pull this thing over. Face cut, bore cut, back cut, stuck a wedge in just cuz. Pulled the saw out and told my guy in the truck to pull ahead. It was headed over when my 5/8's 16 strand rigging line snaped. Said outloud: Self, this is no good as the spar sat back on my wedge and stoped. Long story short i got it on the ground and said F Murphen stuff down. Do it the right way from here on out. I will admit i wouldnt of had a problem if i didnt leave so much hinge wood but still...



throwing a big pine top.mov - YouTube

we have a 1" double braid for pulling BIG stuff I think its good for like 40K we never pull with a 5/8 unless by hand we use 3/4 with a 3 or 5:1


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> throwing a big pine top.mov - YouTube
> 
> we have a 1" double braid for pulling BIG stuff I think its good for like 40K we never pull with a 5/8 unless by hand we use 3/4 with a 3 or 5:1



Oh god that ####ing video is the bomb ! I looked for it through 30 pages of that dreadful thread last nite thank you .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

23ft 8in. is the world record for murphing tree top over hedges...lol...Dan has to much time on his hands

lol, I like how dan gets the tape measure out.... he's so surprised how far he murphed it


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> 23ft 8in. is the world record for murphing tree top over hedges...lol...Dan has to much time on his hands
> 
> lol, I like how dan gets the tape measure out.... he's so surprised how far he murphed it



Lol I was doing jump cuts in the 80's lol, oh well I guess it don't count lmfao


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I was doing jump cuts in the 80's lol, oh well I guess it don't count lmfao



you probably had a mullet in the 80's too... hmmmmmmm. Maybe Murphs bucket truck is a time machine.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> you probably had a mullet in the 80's too... hmmmmmmm. Maybe Murphs bucket truck is a time machine.



I bet he's got a cassette player in that bad boy, and a shoe box full of Springsteen and John Cougar Mellencamp tapes riding shotgun. Lol.  

How'd I do with that one?? Feeling a little off today, so it was kinda forced. It's pretty bad when I can gauge my current level of depression by whether or not I feel like busting murph's ass!! Seriously. Sorry, just thinking out loud here..


----------



## ropensaddle

Tree Pig said:


> you probably had a mullet in the 80's too... hmmmmmmm. Maybe Murphs bucket truck is a time machine.



Hahahah a cowboy with a mullet naw


----------



## rtsims

Wow, that was, well I don't know what that was. You know a guys gotta wonder how much trial and error Ol murph has gone through. I guess the bottom line is it worked for him but you will probably never catch me doin it. I stay away from the trial and error method. But what do I know, that was a highly calculated situation for murph.


----------



## mattfr12

Tree Pig said:


> you probably had a mullet in the 80's too... hmmmmmmm. Maybe Murphs bucket truck is a time machine.



Has a flux compaciter? that jump cut was pretty sick but seemed to be alot of time and work to get that much tree down vs how much other methods would have gotten down.


----------



## Pelorus

Today was second time this year (the big leagues now, lol) I got to take life easy having the services of a crane dismantle a tree. The crane op / owner (Monty) is a really good guy, and his picks were very smooth. Which was good for my shaky mental equilibrium. 
TV antenna got swallowed up and became one with the tree. - is visible in one of the pics below.
The pine was beside the septic bed - a tad squishy lately cause of the recent monsoon season.

View attachment 257560

View attachment 257563

View attachment 257565

View attachment 257567


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Has a flux compaciter? that jump cut was pretty sick but seemed to be alot of time and work to get that much tree down vs how much other methods would have gotten down.



Yeah well Murphy has his own laws.


Murphy's Law(1986) - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

Murphy knows how to TCOB, he has the situation under control.


Charles Bronson gets his hands dirty - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

We do a massive Chorisia (floss silk) every year. Gonna do it Thursday, I am gonna get a couple of pic's. I should of got some last year, but, oh welll. 
Supposed to be near 100 degrees here tomorrow, 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Pelorus said:


> Today was second time this year (the big leagues now, lol) I got to take life easy having the services of a crane dismantle a tree. The crane op / owner (Monty) is a really good guy, and his picks were very smooth. Which was good for my shaky mental equilibrium.
> TV antenna got swallowed up and became one with the tree. - is visible in one of the pics below.
> The pine was beside the septic bed - a tad squishy lately cause of the recent monsoon season.
> 
> View attachment 257560
> 
> View attachment 257563
> 
> View attachment 257565
> 
> View attachment 257567


Lol last picture is priceless I see hank hill and boomhower lol


----------



## treeclimber101

I see them too in the top left corner , and nice work with the crane


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I see them too in the top left corner , and nice work with the crane



Yup every subdivision has em lol


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Lol last picture is priceless I see hank hill and boomhower lol



nuttin but nostrils


----------



## Pelorus

Hank & his pals stayed back a decent distance and they all vanished by the time the tree was down.
The front wheels of the crane just murdered that little strip of lawn between the two driveways. Fixing the moonscape gave the HO something to do and kept him occupied for about two hours.


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> Hank & his pals stayed back a decent distance and they all vanished by the time the tree was down.
> The front wheels of the crane just murdered that little strip of lawn between the two driveways. Fixing the moonscape gave the HO something to do and kept him occupied for about two hours.



Man the cribbing looks like crap.


----------



## Pelorus

The cribbing looks better if you look at it a bit sideways.


----------



## treeman82

Did some running around in the morning, nothing great. After lunch had a "friend" bring his bucket over to brush out this sugar maple for one of my clients. His chip truck is down, so I helped him last week pull his log trailer in order to go get a load of logs off a job so he could get paid. Today to return the favor he raised his hourly on the bucket by $25. I caught him on it, and he joked.. but man... I helped the guy last week and he tries to screw me in return???


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> We do a massive Chorisia (floss silk) every year. Gonna do it Thursday, I am gonna get a couple of pic's. I should of got some last year, but, oh welll.
> Supposed to be near 100 degrees here tomorrow,
> Jeff



I would like to see that. I have never tried trimming them due to the nasty spikes. You using a bucket?


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

b4...





after...




during break...


----------



## ropensaddle

formationrx said:


> b4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during break...



Well break looks much better than the tree lol  Been topped heavy and lionstailed looks like every year lol.


----------



## formationrx

ropensaddle said:


> Well break looks much better than the tree lol  Been topped heavy and lionstailed looks like every year lol.



found it like that... so just did best i could... removed the suckers... fixed some horrible cuts... took out bad crossings... pruned the canopy (wouldnt fit in the pic)... and elevated it off the ground... its a huge mess of a tree in a tiny backyard... and she dont want to take it out...


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> I would like to see that. I have never tried trimming them due to the nasty spikes. You using a bucket?



Yeah, just to get up in it. It is at Seaport Village.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Put one of my plows together yesturday. I have to adjust the lights and the hinge angle when i have my counter weight in the bed. One more plow to put together and then the dreaded truck mount.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Today was second time this year (the big leagues now, lol) I got to take life easy having the services of a crane dismantle a tree. The crane op / owner (Monty) is a really good guy, and his picks were very smooth. Which was good for my shaky mental equilibrium.
> TV antenna got swallowed up and became one with the tree. - is visible in one of the pics below.
> The pine was beside the septic bed - a tad squishy lately cause of the recent monsoon season.
> 
> View attachment 257560
> 
> View attachment 257563
> 
> View attachment 257565
> 
> View attachment 257567



Good job Dave, looks like some decent sized pics for that crane. What size crane is that he runs?


----------



## deevo

We ll did a bit of everything yesterday, climbed a decent sized white pine 2" from a cottage and growing outta the deck. They wanted 10' of stem left for? Whatever they got what they asked for, and then dropped this one. SugarBush Tree service white pine removal Go Home Lake - YouTube
Large white pine removal Go Home lake - YouTube
Butt tied it so it wouldn't roll or anything on us. Went well, got a line set high and pulled it over with the masdam rope puller, didn't have a whole lot of space but went right in the hole! Dropped another big white pine along there hydro lines, plus a few other sketchy ones, along with a few other dead oaks and cedars. Minimal clean up as the owner wanted to have some fun! I will post some other pics in the picture section. Good day though, was crisp in the morning and no wind!


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> and then the dreaded truck mount.



I hate that part. Last time I did that, had to drill a few 1/2" holes thru the frame rail's. I have this great big 3/4" drill, super powerful, was drilling and the bit caught and spun on me, slamming my hand up against the truck, just bout broke it and cut the hell out of it.......yep, those suck,lol!


----------



## deevo

*Few more*

This one was as close as they get to a structure!


----------



## deevo

*and more*

All in all great day!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Nice work Dee !


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Is it just me and deevo that climbs on here??..are you all bucket and crane babies?.....lol


----------



## k5alive

I climb......... but i get pi**ed when people are on the phone or snappin' pics. 

Yesterday and today was a removal of a monster live oak around 43-44'' DBH . I wish it had some structure under it 
Most of my climbing was with an 044 droppin' leads, i'm beat. And its beer 30


----------



## millbilly

Im old, closer to 60 than 55. If I can't drive a bucket up to it Im in trouble. To get me to climb out of the bucket I gotta be really hungry, and thats only around dinner time. I did my share in the past.


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> Good job Dave, looks like some decent sized pics for that crane. What size crane is that he runs?



Not sure what it is rated. 
He charged 158.00/hr, minimum 4 hours, + a fuel surcharge.
The HO paid the bill for the crane, and it came to under $800 incl taxes.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I hate that part. Last time I did that, had to drill a few 1/2" holes thru the frame rail's. I have this great big 3/4" drill, super powerful, was drilling and the bit caught and spun on me, slamming my hand up against the truck, just bout broke it and cut the hell out of it.......yep, those suck,lol!



Awwwwww yea the dreaded holes , man there's always a part of me the just wants to either weld it on or cut the holes with a torch , I struggle with doing the right thing


----------



## treeclimber101

Man this picture sucks and I wish the once in a while I ask someone to snap a picture in a hurry maybe just once they would get it right , well long story short I was working at a target store today in Philadelphia doing some ROW work and this guy pulls up in a Xterra and jumps out and climbs right in the amvet clothes drop off box and starts pulling out bags of clothes rummaging through them and just throwing the stuff he doesn't want in the bushes , well I watched for as long as I could ! In he went up to his knees and I grabbed a hammer and called my buddy to snap a pic , I ran up and smacked the side of the box and man it was loud on the outside I could only imagine what it sounded like on the inside , he popped outta the box I figured he would be madder then a hornet , he just looked pissed and beaten LOL jumped in his truck and pealed the hell outta there !




that's me running up to the box and that's the guys feet , zoom much LOl


----------



## Pelorus

woodsman44 said:


> Is it just me and deevo that climbs on here??..are you all bucket and crane babies?.....lol




LOL. I can count on one hand the number of times I've ever got to enjoy the luxury of a crane, and the bucket was only a brief six or seven year saga.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Man this picture sucks and I wish the once in a while I ask someone to snap a picture in a hurry maybe just once they would get it right , well long story short I was working at a target store today in Philadelphia doing some ROW work and this guy pulls up in a Xterra and jumps out and climbs right in the amvet clothes drop off box and starts pulling out bags of clothes rummaging through them and just throwing the stuff he doesn't want in the bushes , well I watched for as long as I could ! In he went up to his knees and I grabbed a hammer and called my buddy to snap a pic , I ran up and smacked the side of the box and man it was loud on the outside I could only imagine what it sounded like on the inside , he popped outta the box I figured he would be madder then a hornet , he just looked pissed and beaten LOL jumped in his truck and pealed the hell outta there !
> 
> 
> 
> that's me running up to the box and that's the guys feet , zoom much LOl


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Awwwwww yea the dreaded holes , man there's always a part of me the just wants to either weld it on or cut the holes with a torch , I struggle with doing the right thing



I dunno, drilling a frame is usually pretty easy work. Start with a 1/8th bit and work up to the size you need but yeah you gotta keep both hands on the dam drill.


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> Is it just me and deevo that climbs on here??..are you all bucket and crane babies?.....lol



Lmfao I'm now a wraptor child


----------



## Pelorus

treemandan said:


> I dunno, drilling a frame is usually pretty easy work. Start with a 1/8th bit and work up to the size you need but yeah you gotta keep both hands on the dam drill.



Might save a bit of aggravation to just rent a magnetic drill from a rental shop that has one. Just like using a horizontal drill press.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Might save a bit of aggravation to just rent a magnetic drill from a rental shop that has one. Just like using a horizontal drill press.



The frame has bends and #### In it , good idea though .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I'm now a wraptor child



Dang, I forgot about those wraptor's....you must be a wraptor senior not child?...lol


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> Dang, I forgot about those wraptor's....you must be a wraptor senior not child?...lol



Lol Meant it like this 

" STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN " VOODOO CHILE....YOU HAVE TO SEE IT ......THE BEST...... - YouTube


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pelorus said:


> Might save a bit of aggravation to just rent a magnetic drill from a rental shop that has one. Just like using a horizontal drill press.



Good idea, but I can barely get a regular drill in to drill the hole.


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> Man this picture sucks and I wish the once in a while I ask someone to snap a picture in a hurry maybe just once they would get it right , well long story short I was working at a target store today in Philadelphia doing some ROW work and this guy pulls up in a Xterra and jumps out and climbs right in the amvet clothes drop off box and starts pulling out bags of clothes rummaging through them and just throwing the stuff he doesn't want in the bushes , well I watched for as long as I could ! In he went up to his knees and I grabbed a hammer and called my buddy to snap a pic , I ran up and smacked the side of the box and man it was loud on the outside I could only imagine what it sounded like on the inside , he popped outta the box I figured he would be madder then a hornet , he just looked pissed and beaten LOL jumped in his truck and pealed the hell outta there !
> 
> 
> 
> that's me running up to the box and that's the guys feet , zoom much LOl



We bet a guy one time to get in one of those all the way, he did it. Getting out was alot harder and we too were banging on the side of it hahaha.


----------



## Pelorus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good idea, but I can barely get a regular drill in to drill the hole.



Wonder if one of them right angle drills that electricians use (Milwaukee hole hawg) might work? They are geared pretty low and have lots of gumption.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> I would like to see that. I have never tried trimming them due to the nasty spikes. You using a bucket?



Check it out, Mike,
I took a couple pic's this morning. 
Chorisia, (Floss silk).
Jeff :msp_biggrin:View attachment 257837
View attachment 257838


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Now this is redneck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got this maple to remove Friday. It was top years ago.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Now this is redneck.



Wow I need to add those to this 


http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_jan2001/RedneckMotorHome.jpg


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Wow I need to add those to this
> 
> 
> http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_jan2001/RedneckMotorHome.jpg



Link doesnt work.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Check it out, Mike,
> I took a couple pic's this morning.
> Chorisia, (Floss silk).
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:View attachment 257837
> View attachment 257838



Nice property Jeffy, good work.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Link doesnt work.



R u serious I can see I forget how to make auto load lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

formationrx said:


> found it like that... so just did best i could... removed the suckers... fixed some horrible cuts... took out bad crossings... pruned the canopy (wouldnt fit in the pic)... and elevated it off the ground... its a huge mess of a tree in a tiny backyard... and she dont want to take it out...



Yeah bro I knew that I could see what you removed.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Wow I need to add those to this
> 
> 
> http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_jan2001/RedneckMotorHome.jpg



I have pallets everywhere what a great idea!!!


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> I have pallets everywhere what a great idea!!!


 
Decks and fences are a nice addtion as well.......... if you live in P.A.


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> Is it just me and deevo that climbs on here??..are you all bucket and crane babies?.....lol



Cranes and bucket trucks need roads for access, every lame removal pic you post is in the middle of nowhere not much need for cranes or even climbing gear from what ive seen..


----------



## treeman82

Stopped in at the dealership this morning to get an oil change for Dodge Vader. Wound up taking a good look at some pick-ups. I would like to do it now, but will have to wait until spring. Chipped some brush at one house from yesterday, and took out a black birch for another.


----------



## Timbit

Nice work! Looks like you might have a call back or two in a few years. There are a couple more close to the porch.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Holden, your right, Im never near homes, just in the forest.....looks like you got fairy dust in your eye's again 

That sugar pine to my left will be next


----------



## Timbit

deevo said:


> This one was as close as they get to a structure!



Nice work! Looks like you might have a call back or two in a few years. There are a couple more close to the porch.


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> Check it out, Mike,
> I took a couple pic's this morning.
> Chorisia, (Floss silk).
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:View attachment 257837
> View attachment 257838



Nice work!


----------



## derwoodii

Today an overgrown garden of smallish shrubs n creeper but so thick and massed it was imposible to walk in or push through. So on knees commado crawl in under and behind the intertwined thickett. Saw up and buzz kill at ground level, easy as. Then used rope and 4X4 to lasso n pull it all out to proccess.
Face full of dust n twiggs bugs critters n stuff but twas way to go, the little bandit just luved it chomp chomp.

HO reckon I made her $30000 bucks on home value for $300 cost as it openned up so much more garden land for use.


----------



## deevo

Timbit said:


> Nice work! Looks like you might have a call back or two in a few years. There are a couple more close to the porch.



Nice to hear from you again! Yeah lot's of work there! The owners father who passed away last year did not want those trees touched! The light on the one at the front was from his ship he was on during WW2. That's why they wanted it untouched and the trunk left at 10'. We had to rig around it and not touch it. It's been in the tree so long I didn't want to screw with taking if off! I think I drained their tree budget for this year anyways!


----------



## deevo

woodsman44 said:


> Is it just me and deevo that climbs on here??..are you all bucket and crane babies?.....lol



Ha ha I like climbing as much as I can. This was as a toss up between me and my other climber. I wanted to do this one! He dropped the other one when I got down. Both went nice and smooth and exactly how we planned them! I do like working with cranes as much as I can as well. I was a bucket truck baby for a few years but still have to climb when you can that's for sure! I wish our trees were as big as yours out there, is what it is I guess!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## deevo

k5alive said:


> I climb......... but i get pi**ed when people are on the phone or snappin' pics.
> 
> Yesterday and today was a removal of a monster live oak around 43-44'' DBH . I wish it had some structure under it
> Most of my climbing was with an 044 droppin' leads, i'm beat. And its beer 30



Yeah I don't like stopping production either, I had to take pics as the owners have closed the cottage down for the year, and wanted verification the job got done. Also I do a lot of insurance work and I have to document everything step by step so the owner can't come back on us and say oh they did this that and the other thing. So before and after pictures are a must. Also good for my website (that has to be updated badly!)


----------



## deevo

A few more, taken with my phone as I was waiting for the rigging lines to come back up and guys getting the brush/wood moved. I always have to be doing something!:msp_thumbup: Used my new 2 in 1 lanyard, I inserted a micro pulley so I can run the rope thru easier under tension. Worked awesome, ditched my wire core in favour of the 2 in 1. We made a few 10' & 12' er's up and love them!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Lets see, I packed, I voted, I got my Concealed Carry, I renewed my License, Paid a seat belt ticket, freakin thing was 177! I packed some more. Seen my buddys house after it caught on fire and was rebuilt. Watch a 3d movie at his house, what a trip. I packed. Almost wrecked my wifes new car, too many distractions with all the buttons and monitors, couldn't keep my eyes off all the buzzers and bells. Oh! and I packed.


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> Lets see, I packed, I voted, I got my Concealed Carry, I renewed my License, Paid a seat belt ticket, freakin thing was 177! I packed some more. Seen my buddys house after it caught on fire and was rebuilt. Watch a 3d movie at his house, what a trip. I packed. Almost wrecked my wifes new car, too many distractions with all the buttons and monitors, couldn't keep my eyes off all the buzzers and bells. Oh! and I packed.



Must be pumped to be making to the "big trip" Scott!


----------



## deevo

I am delivering some firewood today, doing a small stump job and cleaning up the yard a bit. Have a pile of spruce and pine logs that were too big for the chipper, so cutting them at 40" and running them through the splitter then the chipper! Make some nice chips, no leaves in em! Coffee is wearing off, time for a refill soon!


----------



## Dannicus

Removed an almond tree and stump, easy relaxed day.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

deevo said:


> Yeah I don't like stopping production either, I had to take pics as the owners have closed the cottage down for the year, and wanted verification the job got done. Also I do a lot of insurance work and I have to document everything step by step so the owner can't come back on us and say oh they did this that and the other thing. So before and after pictures are a must. Also good for my website (that has to be updated badly!)



Yes, pics are good to have just in case, I forget the camera most of the time, but when I remember to bring it, I get groundie to take some pics,

I like to email a few pics so the HO can see how it went, most of the time there at work and would like to be there....


----------



## treeclimber101

woodsman44 said:


> Is it just me and deevo that climbs on here??..are you all bucket and crane babies?.....lol



I climbed today a 30 ft pear tree so I could pole snip 2 huge pieces , almost a full 1" a piece , I didn't want to get all hard core like that after lunch but I couldn't even get it with 4 section of pole , and hey that why they pay me the big bucks , right !!!!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treeclimber101 said:


> I climbed today a 30 ft pear tree so I could pole snip 2 huge pieces , almost a full 1" a piece , I didn't want to get all hard core like that after lunch but I couldn't even get it with 4 section of pole , and hey that why they pay me the big bucks , right !!!!!



lol, I wish I had days like that!


----------



## Toddppm

You ever get the feeling you lost track of a job(s) that you got the go ahead on already? :bang:


----------



## ropensaddle

Toddppm said:


> You ever get the feeling you lost track of a job(s) that you got the go ahead on already? :bang:



Yes but only in deer season


----------



## tree MDS

Did some ground cutting yesterday, then some tractor work, a little climbing, and then back out front to the bucket, where I took three trees off the work order in one set up. Sure glad I didn't have to climb those like a jackass, I was getting thirsty. Just sayin'.
View attachment 257997


----------



## tree MDS

And this has been bothering me: customer told me a guy said 6k for the job me and my moron (he's okay) did yesterday for $1500. Normally I would just say whatever, is what it is, but I was under the impression that these guys were a respectable outfit. I can't figure it out... I mean if you're not interested in the job, fine, but why embarrass yourself by throwing a number like that at it?? I don't get it.. and I think the customer seems like a legit, middle class, normal guy.. so I believe him. Wtf??


----------



## Zale

Taking the day off. Can't seem to move my neck or shoulder.


----------



## tree MDS

Pouring here. Got an estimate in a bit. Picked up a droid razor just now, seeing how it works. I think this phone is gonna have some major attitude!! Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Pouring here. Got an estimate in a bit. Picked up a droid razor just now, seeing how it works. I think this phone is gonna have some major attitude!! Lol.



you two should get along just fine then


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> And this has been bothering me: customer told me a guy said 6k for the job me and my moron (he's okay) did yesterday for $1500. Normally I would just say whatever, is what it is, but I was under the impression that these guys were a respectable outfit. I can't figure it out... I mean if you're not interested in the job, fine, but why embarrass yourself by throwing a number like that at it?? I don't get it.. and I think the customer seems like a legit, middle class, normal guy.. so I believe him. Wtf??



You LOWBALLER oke:


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> And this has been bothering me: customer told me a guy said 6k for the job me and my moron (he's okay) did yesterday for $1500. Normally I would just say whatever, is what it is, but I was under the impression that these guys were a respectable outfit. I can't figure it out... I mean if you're not interested in the job, fine, but why embarrass yourself by throwing a number like that at it?? I don't get it.. and I think the customer seems like a legit, middle class, normal guy.. so I believe him. Wtf??



Maybe that guy started out as a completely demanding dumbass and that 1rst price scared him back into shape?


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> I climbed today a 30 ft pear tree so I could pole snip 2 huge pieces , almost a full 1" a piece , I didn't want to get all hard core like that after lunch but I *couldn't even get it with 4 section of pole ,* and hey that why they pay me the big bucks , right !!!!!



Sounds like you needed one of those high reach rope dope chain saws, I have one slightly used I would be happy to send you. 
Sorry man, I just could not help myself and if you are not laughing there is something wrong with you.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Maybe that guy started out as a completely demanding dumbass and that 1rst price scared him back into shape?



You might onto something there (unfortunately). I gotta meet with this guy again tomorrow morning, cuz I missed a #### hair little strip of grass-like saplings. Lol.. I look at it as though I'm "honing my people skills". I see the pita ones as a challenge/test of skills. Seriously. I did (almost knowingly) miss it. No biggie, I fix.


----------



## treeclimber101

smokey01 said:


> Sounds like you needed one of those high reach rope dope chain saws, I have one slightly used I would be happy to send you.
> Sorry man, I just could not help myself and if you are not laughing there is something wrong with you.



Looks like fitting device for some to wear as a necklace ! With one end tied to the bumper of there car


----------



## T-rain

Another climber and myself craned out six lodge poles pines. Three for him three for me, was a pretty fun and rewarding day. Excellent weather too, however tomorrows forecast looks nasty.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

removed a dead walnut...got down to the last 8 feet and hit concrete... destroyed my chain instantly and pissed me the #### off... cut it at grade... dropped and skidded it out... went thru a lot 2 avoid messing up the grass but it was all in vain...


----------



## Tree Pig

*I feel like I won lotto*

got a good little steal on ebay.

Klein 1972AR Pole Climbers Without Pads or Straps New in Box EXTRAS | eBay

anyone want to buy some klein 1 1/2" replacement gaffs


----------



## mr. holden wood

Tree Pig said:


> got a good little steal on ebay.
> 
> Klein 1972AR Pole Climbers Without Pads or Straps New in Box EXTRAS | eBay
> 
> anyone want to buy some klein 1 1/2" replacement gaffs



Instead of sitting around on my dime surfing the net , flipping tree gear, and pretending you're a tree climber you fight some phuckin crime.... just sayin


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> Instead of sitting around on my dime surfing the net , flipping tree gear, and pretending you're a tree climber you fight some phuckin crime.... just sayin



dude your dime... please you know you have not paid taxes in years, if ever. What crawled up your shorts... you take another DUI pinch or something and need someone to blame? You want to be a tough guy come on down to Ct and take a ride with me in the ghetto. I am placing you on the ignore list... you have never had anything good to add here and I doubt you ever will.


----------



## Tree Pig

I have no problem with with that shat hole only difference between there and here is they laid off their real cops... so Ill leave my climbing gear home and bring my dog and my piece we can see which one they like better.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> dude your dime... please you know you have not paid taxes in years, if ever. What crawled up your shorts... you take another DUI pinch or something and need someone to blame? You want to be a tough guy come on down to Ct and take a ride with me in the ghetto. I am placing you on the ignore list... you have never had anything good to add here and I doubt you ever will.



I will do a ride along if you come down here and go to Camden with me once to do some tree work , yea were big in that ghetto , but hey I am big anywhere LOL


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I will do a ride along if you come down here and go to Camden with me once to do some tree work , yea were big in that ghetto , but hey I am big anywhere LOL



I have no problem with with that shat hole only difference between there and here is they laid off their real cops... so Ill leave my climbing gear home and bring my dog and my piece we can see which one they like better.


----------



## treeclimber101

WTF is happening here man all my posts are disappearing like HOLDEN'S dignity :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> WTF is happening here man all my posts are disappearing like HOLDEN'S dignity :hmm3grin2orange:



His biggest problem is he is an Oldirty wannabe, truth is he could not hold a candle to OD climbing or insulting people. I miss that prick around here.


----------



## treeclimber101

He's a joke for real man and ignore is for chicks bro , if you step in #### with new boots do you ignore it or just wipe it off ? Same premise


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> He's a joke for real man and ignore is for chicks bro , if you step in #### with new boots do you ignore it or just wipe it off ? Same premise



Im doing it in the interest of self preservation... I have new found friend and I may be on the short list for the door if I do not change my ways.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> His biggest problem is he is an Oldirty wannabe, truth is he could not hold a candle to OD climbing or insulting people. I miss that prick around here.



Yea me too I wish that stupid #### knew when to shut his trap , and just take his medicine like the rest of us ! But he was selfish LOL and now we all are missing him LOL and he hated me ? But I learned to real enjoy him cause if you not he would make it hurt like a strap made of broken glass ! Maybe beans can pull some strings but I think that's a closed issue :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> He's a joke for real man and ignore is for chicks bro , if you step in #### with new boots do you ignore it or just wipe it off ? Same premise



Ignore , what a joke if you can't handle some internet b.s how you make it through life is beyond me. T-pig, settle down you crazy phuck you make my crazy italian girlfriend seem like a stoner. You fly off the handle on half your posts and are as valuable on this site as a mall cop on coptalk.com.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Ignore , what a joke if you can't handle some internet b.s how you make it through life is beyond me. T-pig, settle down you crazy phuck you make my crazy italian girlfriend seem like a stoner. You fly off the handle on half your posts and are as valuable on this site as a mall cop on coptalk.com.



Yea but your a #### and honestly I have no time for your #### , and I haven't laughed from anything you've said in quite a while so maybe instead of being a taint pimple (annoyance) you can go get laid or kill some nuns or whatever you do to level off !


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> Ignore , what a joke if you can't handle some internet b.s how you make it through life is beyond me. T-pig, settle down you crazy phuck you make my crazy italian girlfriend seem like a stoner. You fly off the handle on half your posts and are as valuable on this site as a mall cop on coptalk.com.



Holy fack dude it took you 17 minutes to write that reply... you are pathetic... by the way change your profile pic you look scared... its not flattering. I bet she is a real prize, i guess real men are hard to find there.

ignore thing didnt work by the way.

[video=youtube_share;QSo0duY7-9s]http://youtu.be/QSo0duY7-9s[/video]


----------



## Tree Pig

tic toc


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Holy fack dude it took you 17 minutes to write that reply... you are pathetic... by the way change your profile pic you look scared... its not flattering. I bet she is a real prize, i guess real men are hard to find there.
> 
> ignore thing didnt work by the way.



Agreed he doesn't photo well that profile picture looks like newbie scaredy cat and the other of him looks like some dude that bought the entire fall collection of tree guy gear and read 13 hours of directions to figure out how to use it , or watched 10 hours of YouTube videos LOL whichever works both ways


----------



## treeclimber101

Look even my son thinks HOLDEN sucks ass




and this is how a "tree guy" photos that sirs is the real deal right there



LOL god I love those pics


----------



## Tree Pig

Holly crap 7 minutes and counting typing his reply, I hope this literary work of art is better then that last gem.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea but your a #### and honestly I have no time for your #### , and I haven't laughed from anything you've said in quite a while so maybe instead of being a taint pimple (annoyance) you can go get laid or kill some nuns or whatever you do to level off !



Ahh buddy you got plenty of free time. You got thousands of posts here you aint that busy.From the pretenders playing tree guy,or playing with a big shot, you guys are all great. Just need a thicker skins is all. Got a solid crane removal with a new log loader on tuesday coming up, I know youll be waiting.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Ahh buddy you got plenty of free time. You got thousands of posts here you aint that busy.From the pretenders playing tree guy,or playing with a big shot, you guys are all great. Just need a thicker skins is all. Got a solid crane removal with a new log loader on tuesday coming up, I know youll be waiting.



YEA I will be on the edge of my seat waiting for a video of some hardcore tree work from the heir of tree services ! I don't ever remember claiming that I am too busy to post up here ! You on the other hand post 2xs a month and somehow it seems to be 2 too many


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> Ahh buddy you got plenty of free time. You got thousands of posts here you aint that busy.From the pretenders playing tree guy,or playing with a big shot, you guys are all great. Just need a thicker skins is all. Got a solid crane removal with a new log loader on tuesday coming up, I know youll be waiting.



WTF total let down. All that time for that again. What happened you used your two jokes and your finished? I got your thick skin for you.


----------



## mattfr12

Tree Pig said:


> WTF total let down. All that time for that again. What happened you used your two jokes and your finished? I got your thick skin for you.



Eww that's gay but I dunno he might like it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> WTF total let down. All that time for that again. What happened you used your two jokes and your finished? I got your thick skin for you.



You'll wait your turn that was a put down meant for me ! Yours will be coming soon he's taking a minute to deflate his head it doesn't fit through the bathroom door and he just broke the seal :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Eww that's gay but I dunno he might like it.



MIGHT ! Might be the biggest understatement of the night


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> MIGHT ! Might be the biggest understatement of the night



I's he mr hands? I found him on google.


----------



## Tree Pig

My god its a good thing he doesnt have to earn his living with his brain... I dont know whats slower, his replies or me lardthrusting... who am I kidding its his replies.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> MIGHT ! Might be the biggest understatement of the night



the gay part or him liking it?


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> the gay part or him liking it?


All of it ! Those Cali dudes all look a little light In the loafers !


----------



## Tree Pig

[video=youtube;vXGhvoekY44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXGhvoekY44[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101

Well except Jeff that's a face only a mother could love !


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> You'll wait your turn that was a put down meant for me ! Yours will be coming soon he's taking a minute to deflate his head it doesn't fit through the bathroom door and he just broke the seal :msp_sneaky:



Getting ready to head out into the REAL WORLD on a friday night, sorry if I insulted a cop pretending to be a climber and a fat bucket baby. Post away Ill never put ya on the "ignore" list.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Getting ready to head out into the REAL WORLD on a friday night, sorry if I insulted a cop pretending to be a climber and a fat bucket baby. Post away Ill never put ya on the "ignore" list.



Oh cool headed out to suck a few extra bucks on this fine Friday evening ! Well you are a hustler


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> Getting ready to head out into the REAL WORLD on a friday night, sorry if I insulted a cop pretending to be a climber and a fat bucket baby. Post away Ill never put ya on the "ignore" list.



dude you can insult me all you want... you honestly look like a scared little girl in that profile pic. I honestly think you are just suffering from low self esteem and lashing out in attempt to make you feel more secure. Its okay your alright and people like you. 

whats this about daddy leaving you a tree business?


----------



## Tree Pig

I got $5 that says he is the one hiding in here as guest right now.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> dude you can insult me all you want... you honestly look like a scared little girl in that profile pic. I honestly think you are just suffering from low self esteem and lashing out in attempt to make you feel more secure. Its okay your alright and people like you.
> 
> whats this about daddy leaving you a tree business?



Speak for yourself I don't , we'll I did tolerate for the good of the site , but after his little lash out , man well he can go #### off , sorry to all the Holden fans out there , just figured I would flush the toilet !


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> I got $5 that says he is the one hiding in here as guest right now.



Yea guaranteed , and then he'll hit it back up around 2am our time , when were asleep !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Speak for yourself I don't , we'll I did tolerate for the good of the site , but after his little lash out , man well he can go #### off , sorry to all the Holden fans out there , just figured I would flush the toilet !



The good of the site???????? He honestly has never had a productive conversation in here. Bust balls and tell stories about woman is all I have ever seen him do.


----------



## treeclimber101

Goodnight all I think I've done enough for one evening ! Treeclimber out


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea guaranteed , and then he'll hit it back up around 2am our time , when were asleep !:hmm3grin2orange:



It will take him that long to type another reply... if he was a twin he must be the good looking one.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> The good of the site???????? He honestly has never had a productive conversation in here. Bust balls and tell stories about woman is all I have ever seen him do.



Are you talking about me or him now ! Damn it's a grey area for sure


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Goodnight all I think I've done enough for one evening ! Treeclimber out



not me Im going to open another one and go on the treestuff to buy some pads for my new spikes.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you talking about me or him now ! Damn it's a grey area for sure



him of course.


----------



## treeclimber101

Look make one Cali comment and now there all here ! Should be good reading In the morning when I get up at 5am


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Look make one Cali comment and now there all here ! Should be good reading In the morning when I get up at 5am



I am going to be hating life I have a few rope climbs tomorrow and I dont know if Ill be up to it after tonight. I guess he is right Ill never be a real tree guy if my drinking interferes with my climbing.


----------



## mattfr12

Tree Pig said:


> I am going to be hating life I have a few rope climbs tomorrow and I dont know if Ill be up to it after tonight. I guess he is right Ill never be a real tree guy if my drinking interferes with my climbing.



Where do you work at, what kind of 5-0 are you. Reason I ask is my dad and grandpa where both state police. Retired now.


----------



## Tree Pig

mattfr12 said:


> Where do you work at, what kind of 5-0 are you. Reason I ask is my dad and grandpa where both state police. Retired now.



City of Hartford

1st chart right column #7
http://www.morganquitno.com/cit05pop.htm


----------



## mattfr12

Tree Pig said:


> City of Hartford
> 
> 1st chart right column #7
> City Crime Rankings by Population Group



damn you better get yourself a springfield XD, I've been so impressed with that pistol i got the subcompact and full-size. Ive been on a mission to get it to jam and it hasn't happened yet and we are close to 1000 rounds of junk ammo through them.


----------



## Tree Pig

mattfr12 said:


> damn you better get yourself a springfield XD, I've been so impressed with that pistol i got the subcompact and full-size. Ive been on a mission to get it to jam and it hasn't happened yet and we are close to 1000 rounds of junk ammo through them.



they make a good weapon, everyone I know that owns the xd seems to love it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> City of Hartford
> 
> 1st chart right column #7
> City Crime Rankings by Population Group



Yea right behind Gary Indiana , LOL place sounds like happy town , come down sometime and I will take you threw the ghetto for real , as a matter of fact I will take you "the way" my wife traveled for 4 years to get through all that mess and to work ! You will be shocked , there weren't cops there before they laid em all off , there are dirt roads with chickens , right smack dab in the middle of it !


----------



## tree MDS

As I'm sitting here reading this, Dr Phil is in the background talking to adults addicted to computer gaming. Pretty funny stuff!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cant bring OD back, he had been banned so many times that when I did it, he was gone for good. I banned him for 2 months. He could make a new account, and if he agreed to chill, I am sure Darrin would let him back in..........if he wanted too.

Moving day................FML, this is going to suck. I contracted with a trucking company, so I have a semi trailer in my drive way. So much cheaper this way. It will be a nice cruise out there. Taking the southern route through Arizona and New Mexicali, should be sweet as we will not be pulling anything, just cruising. I start on the 31st, boo!


----------



## treeman82

My main job the last couple of days has been paper work. Between renewing my license, getting set up for TCIA, and disposing of unnessecary JUNK. I must have tossed a solid 5+ lbs of junk papers last night alone. Now I'm off to help a friend dispose of a sycamore at his house.


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> Cant bring OD back, he had been banned so many times that when I did it, he was gone for good. I banned him for 2 months. He could make a new account, and if he agreed to chill, I am sure Darrin would let him back in..........if he wanted too.
> 
> Moving day................FML, this is going to suck. I contracted with a trucking company, so I have a semi trailer in my drive way. So much cheaper this way. It will be a nice cruise out there. Taking the southern route through Arizona and New Mexicali, should be sweet as we will not be pulling anything, just cruising. I start on the 31st, boo!



Either way I dont know if the OD thing would never work out... could just have him make new accounts, then we can all play where in the world is waldo, trying to figure out who OD is. 

Good luck with the move and the new gig man.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea right behind Gary Indiana , LOL place sounds like happy town , come down sometime and I will take you threw the ghetto for real , as a matter of fact I will take you "the way" my wife traveled for 4 years to get through all that mess and to work ! You will be shocked , there weren't cops there before they laid em all off , there are dirt roads with chickens , right smack dab in the middle of it !



Trust me nothing shocks me anymore


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my other snow plow put together yesturday. Had some beech and popular logs milled yesturday. Pretty sure a tornado went threw about 10 miles south of me last night. Two barns collasped, one roof ripped off of a camp gym. Three high tension power towers from the dam were blown over. The dam tried to turn back on the power, and it was quite the light show.


----------



## sgreanbeans

What motivates guys to come on here after a couple trips up a tree and hand out advice like they are JPS or Gerald B, freakin kills me!
I get the hobbyist thing, working with saws and stuff is manly men stuff, who wouldn't. But then to act as if you are a pro with all the answers, arguing with Master Arbs after a few weeks of playing..........what is wrong with people! Are they really that vein! Hell, I have been doing this a long time and still feel like a am a newb compared to some! Well, really I am.


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> His biggest problem is he is an Oldirty wannabe, truth is he could not hold a candle to OD climbing or insulting people. I miss that prick around here.



OD is just as queer as the rest of you guys.:msp_sleep:


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> OD is just as queer as the rest of you guys.:msp_sleep:



and you are the Queen of the tribe... honestly when you were young and the teachers told you acid would damage your brain... that one was actually true.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> OD is just as queer as the rest of you guys.:msp_sleep:



Sometimes I wonder if you are really as stupid as you sound. Because you sound like a dope.
Jeff :msp_confused:
A question, not an insult.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> and you are the Queen of the tribe... honestly when you were young and the teachers told you acid would damage your brain... that one was actually true.



That's not true at all , BUT I will say that I had a real problem with pink bicycles with bat wings chasing me through my dreams for a few years , once I even woke and punched my girlfriend in the head , that may not have been drug related though :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Now I am off to a wedding to run a muck !


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you are really as stupid as you sound. Because you sound like a dope.
> Jeff :msp_confused:
> A question, not an insult.



Obviously I am. I mean look at who I hang around.:msp_tongue:

But ya'll can ride that OD wood alls ya'll want, help yoself.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Obviously I am. I mean look at who I hang around.:msp_tongue:
> 
> But ya'll can ride that OD wood alls ya'll want, help yoself.



What that mean? You hang around with me.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> What that mean? You hang around with me.



Exactly! :msp_thumbsup:


OD makes Holden Wood look like a nice guy, 101 smart , MDS non-psychotic, Jeff funny and IXT somebody i would want to marry my daughter.

Oh, wait! I think now I know why ya'll like him so much.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Exactly! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> OD makes Holden Wood look like a nice guy, 101 smart , MDS non-psychotic, Jeff funny and IXT somebody i would want to marry my daughter.
> 
> Oh, wait! I think now I know why ya'll like him so much.



Go eat a #### , does that make me still look smart ? :msp_ohmy: or like a whole bag of em !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Go eat a #### , does that make me still look smart ? :msp_ohmy: or like a whole bag of em !



No, no it doesn't... but that's cause you were not standing next to OD when you said it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did they kick you out of the wedding already 101?


----------



## derwoodii

a little luv job started yesterday was to sox 3 medium Ash trees turning out to be remove 1 prune up 2 ah well be home by 3.


----------



## deevo

Delivered some firewood today, and lined up a decent dead wooding job on 2 oaks and a small ash removal (for the end of November) at the dudes place:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

This weeks looking crappy weatherwise! Monday being the only decent looking day, Have a big 4 pine removal, 2 have to be climbed, other 2 can be murphed! For a pool going in next spring. Good thing is .........no clean up! Owner is hauling brush while I bomb it! Told him he better be fast!:cool2: Then a crap load of stump jobs I have to catch up on later in the week! Before the snow flies!


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did they kick you out of the wedding already 101?



He overindulged at the free bar and got the boot!:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> and you are the Queen of the tribe... honestly when you were young and the teachers told you acid would damage your brain... that one was actually true.



I never wanted the job... Oh please bring OD back!


And what!? Is everybody getting soft or something? Any other time it seems like half of you guys are berating the other half , I was was just trying to fit in.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> He overindulged at the free bar and got the boot!:msp_tongue:



No, he is still there, got his pants down around his ankles and dancing to the Electric Boogie.


----------



## treeman82

Eliminated a sycamore at a friend's house today. Had a bunch of guys there to help, luckily. Branches went over his house, his neighbor's plus a bunch of white pines that they wanted to keep. I asked my friend why the jobs I do for money are typically nice and easy, and the ones I do for friends are the terrible ones where I have to kill myself?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Tree Pig said:


> His biggest problem is he is an Oldirty wannabe, truth is he could not hold a candle to OD climbing or insulting people. I miss that prick around here.



Holden's a joke and OD has been flushed!!


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Eliminated a sycamore at a friend's house today. Had a bunch of guys there to help, luckily. Branches went over his house, his neighbor's plus a bunch of white pines that they wanted to keep. I asked my friend why the jobs I do for money are typically nice and easy, and the ones I do for friends are the terrible ones where I have to kill myself?



Wait! You do tree work and still have friends?:msp_confused:


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Exactly! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> OD makes Holden Wood look like a nice guy, 101 smart , MDS non-psychotic, Jeff funny and IXT somebody i would want to marry my daughter.
> 
> Oh, wait! I think now I know why ya'll like him so much.



Psst, believe me, sometimes I wish I was actually psychotic.. seems like it might make life a bit more tolerable. Just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Helped slap together a big ol' woodshed for my bro today. Used almost all recycled lumber from his old pool deck. We got most of the shingles on and drank all the beer. So I'd say it was a good day.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Psst, believe me, sometimes I wish I was actually psychotic.. seems like it might make life a bit more tolerable. Just saying.



I was just trying not to knock you off yer rocker you sick SOB, the best advice i can give you is to check yerself in first thing in the morning... hell, if I was you I would go right now.:msp_unsure:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Helped slap together a big ol' woodshed for my bro today. Used almost all recycled lumber from his old pool deck. We got most of the shingles on and drank all the beer. So I'd say it was a good day.



And look: The " worst case" finally showed up about drunk enough to fall off his steppin ladder. Jesus, where do they get these people?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I was just trying not to knock you off yer rocker you sick SOB, the best advice i can give you is to check yerself in first thing in the morning... hell, if I was you I would go right now.:msp_unsure:



True enough. You forget though, I'm not even remotely normal, #### like that only works on them types!! Lol.. there's not a whole hell of a lot of hope here!! Thanks for the thought, though!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> True enough. You forget though, I'm not even remotely normal, #### like that only works on them types!! Lol.. there's not a whole hell of a lot of hope here!! Thanks for the thought, though!



I think if we all gave up hope things would be much better. Hope is fer them fairies wanting OD to come back so they can ooh la la over his #### instead of feeling bad their's is so small. Hope is a killer.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I think if we all gave up hope things would be much better. Hope is fer them fairies wanting OD to come back so they can ooh la la over his #### instead of feeling bad their's is so small. Hope is a killer.



Lol.. peacock feathers.. wasn't that the comment you made one time?? Funny stuff.. most of us are guilty of that though, so I'm nobody to talk..


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day today!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day today!
> Jeff



Lol..did you get to ride your bicycle, Jeff?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol..did you get to ride your bicycle, Jeff?? :hmm3grin2orange:



Uh, ok, sure,,,,,what?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Uh, ok, sure,,,,,what?
> Jeff



Give the turtle a strawberry for me! Mds out..


----------



## Thillmaine1

*Never a dull moment*

I watched a chipper get flipped over, the diesel run down the street. Chute was tied to a roll off and the roll off was getting rolled down the street, I saw it all from the driveway. Broke a rope, got some poison ivy,Killed 2 white pines, and ash, a dead w hite pine, and 8-10 big locusts. Then I went out to dinner with my pops at a nice german restaurant. Im just a tree guy, all kinds of good stuff happens to me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thillmaine1 said:


> I watched a chipper get flipped over, the diesel run down the street. Chute was tied to a roll off and the roll off was getting rolled down the street, I saw it all from the driveway. Broke a rope, got some poison ivy,Killed 2 white pines, and ash, a dead w hite pine, and 8-10 big locusts. Then I went out to dinner with my pops at a nice german restaurant. Im just a tree guy, all kinds of good stuff happens to me.



How you break a rope?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Some pics of the damage from the F1 tornado we had.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

More pics.


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> I spent 3 hours in the emergency room yesterday .....



Just wondering how your fingers are doing, hope you are making a full recovery.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Last set. I know it wasnt a really bad tornado, but we dont get them around here very often.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sold my F-350 yesterday, cash. Dude emails me at 2am and wants his money back because he got in trouble with his wife about it. I emailed him back, no. I had already spent 1500 of it on a couple guns after he left. Kinda feel bad, but at the same time, I really don't. I would never do this, once you make a deal and shake on it.........well, ya'll know. He has the signed title and a bill of sale. He has no issue with the truck, just a mad wife, something I think he has to deal with then. Dude I bought guns from went to Gander or Di.cks and spent the money I gave him on deer hunting stuff, shotgun included, I am no hunter but I bet he spent more than 1500 on all the stuff, and he is going out today. whatcha yall tink bout dat?


----------



## Nailsbeats

sgreanbeans said:


> Sold my F-350 yesterday, cash. Dude emails me at 2am and wants his money back because he got in trouble with his wife about it. I emailed him back, no. I had already spent 1500 of it on a couple guns after he left. Kinda feel bad, but at the same time, I really don't. I would never do this, once you make a deal and shake on it.........well, ya'll know. He has the signed title and a bill of sale. He has no issue with the truck, just a mad wife, something I think he has to deal with then. Dude I bought guns from went to Gander or Di.cks and spent the money I gave him on deer hunting stuff, shotgun included, I am no hunter but I bet he spent more than 1500 on all the stuff, and he is going out today. whatcha yall tink bout dat?



There is nothing wrong with that move, the buyer guy has to take responsibility for his spending, wife or no wife. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Thillmaine1

The broken rope, was a ####ty rope to begin with, I knew it had strength loss, hence the reason I over tentioned it with a skidsteer, makign sure it would hold. Clearly it didnt, no big deal. On another note, I was hanging some big wood last week off some 5/8 super braid, and the tre had a million cables, one with an eye bolt that was just below the surface of the bark.Due to the position of the block it rubbed on one lead before it swung free. After rubbing on that spot a few times it exposed the cut end of the bolt, unknown to me. I hung a peice and it cut the outer core of the rope. Def a scary thing, luckily the core held. This tree was hands down the biggest tree I have ever removed. 100 plus foot red oak, 3 major leaders, all over 60 inches. Over a garage, service drops and a propoane tank. It really didnt want to come down. Lots of stupid mishaps in the process of it getting removed, it fought every step of the way. Im gonna try and post some pics later.


----------



## treeclimber101

smokey01 said:


> Just wondering how your fingers are doing, hope you are making a full recovery.



Better thanks man , I am gonna try and ride the bike this morning , not hung over since I didn't drink but , I found other ways to have a good laugh ! My wife on the other hand has a half way decent hang over and we are gonna go eat then pick up my children and go to Batsto today


----------



## Tree Pig

I help coach my sons Youth football team... had a big win today to go to 6-1 with one game left and then the playoffs... woooot


----------



## treeman75

My oldest boy has his first wrestling practice tomarrow, he is five. We start them young here in Iowa.


----------



## treeman75

Sometimes Im glad I waited till I was older to have kids and sometimes not. My oldest will be six in Feb another will be four in may and my little girl just turned one. I turned 37 in Sept.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> My oldest boy has his first wrestling practice tomarrow, he is five. We start them young here in Iowa.



There is nothing wrong with that . Mine were playing sports by 5 as well , teaches them discipline and I think they do better on school


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> I help coach my sons Youth football team... had a big win today to go to 6-1 with one game left and then the playoffs... woooot



Where's 7 and 1 put ya in seating


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Where's 7 and 1 put ya in seating



Probably same spot... our one loss is to another team that will be 7-1 and there is one more 7-1 team who will probably edge us out for power points... funny thing is we have two B teams my sons team which is more 11 year olds and our other B team which is almost all 12 year old studs... They are undefeated and #1 we are #4. 8 teams go to the playoffs, so if we win our first game we will face our other team in the semi finals... 60+ kids and we all practice together. Should be a fun weekend, if we get there... But with that said, we will go 7-1 in the regular season.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Probably same spot... our one loss is to another team that will be 7-1 and there is one more 7-1 team who will probably edge us out for power points... funny thing is we have two B teams my sons team which is more 11 year olds and our other B team which is almost all 12 year old studs... They are undefeated and #1 we are #4. 8 teams go to the playoffs, so if we win our first game we will face our other team in the semi finals... 60+ kids and we all practice together. Should be a fun weekend, if we get there... But with that said, we will go 7-1 in the regular season.



So your gonna be setting up a scrimmage then I am sure with your B team and see what's up ?


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> So your gonna be setting up a scrimmage then I am sure with your B team and see what's up ?



No need... the two teams practice as one and actually scrimmage 2 nights a week for at least 30 minutes or so. Not saying it can not happen but they are GOOD. They beat our rivals this week who have not lost a game in 7 years 22-21. Our kids are really a developmental team who was not expected to win 4 games so we are going to ride it for all we can but the season is already a huge success either way.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 258552

Here is my little girl finishing up dinner tonight.


----------



## treeclimber101

Just so you know I am not full of #### , he's five in the picture in the practice jersey and he wanted to be " lattimer" in this one







and it was fitting for a Halloween game last year , and it took my almost 2 hours to paint his face !


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Just so you know I am not full of #### , he's five in the picture in the practice jersey and he wanted to be " lattimer" in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was fitting for a Halloween game last year , and it took my almost 2 hours to paint his face !



Nice pics. I know they have flag football here for the youngins, I dont know if they wear pads though.


----------



## treeclimber101

his first coin toss , he's 56 and then it's him asking coach 30 xs if he did good as a safety after 4 tackles



I love watching my kids play sports and seeing them win a succeed sure builds some real respect and prepare to live life , hard work equals success



my daughter has earned starting pitcher for a 15 u team and she's 11 so proud doesn't say enough


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Some pics of the damage from the F1 tornado we had.


 You get any work out of this storm?


----------



## treeclimber101

Yes we had fun last night , that's my wife my sister and our family friend



and this is right before I got yelled at for ruining another picture with shenanigans


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes we had fun last night , that's my wife my sister and our family friend
> 
> 
> 
> and this is right before I got yelled at for ruining another picture with shenanigans



The last pic looks like your wife is thinking, Oh shet not again and the other girl is thinking are you for real!?


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes we had fun last night , that's my wife my sister and our family friend
> 
> 
> 
> and this is right before I got yelled at for ruining another picture with shenanigans



Every dog has his day


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

cfield said:


> You get any work out of this storm?



Nothing yet, but waiting to hear about this church retreat that got hit really bad. Most of the people in the area by me that got hit have a saw and or know someone that does, and they cut it up and use it for firewood.


----------



## sgreanbeans

@TreePIG
So I loaded 8 rounds in my clip (S&W SD40) the clips starts to rattle the more I put in? Is that normal? Is there a quick loader for the mags like they have on a M-16? Once I get some in, it gets real hard and it will hold 13, but afraid to push it. I so need to go to a gun class for these pistols. 14 years in the Suck and I never went to the pistol range, so I know nothing. Did find out that I am legal in most of the states I will be traveling thru.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> @TreePIG
> So I loaded 8 rounds in my clip (S&W SD40) the clips starts to rattle the more I put in? Is that normal? Is there a quick loader for the mags like they have on a M-16? Once I get some in, it gets real hard and it will hold 13, but afraid to push it. I so need to go to a gun class for these pistols. 14 years in the Suck and I never went to the pistol range, so I know nothing. Did find out that I am legal in most of the states I will be traveling thru.



I'll take a picture of my mag loaders when I get home. Saves me a lot if time and fingers.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Went from 90deg. to 60deg. in a few days...today first day of rain, wind, snow in 6 months, bout time.

Over a foot of snow up the hill from me as well.....


----------



## deevo

Removed 4 white pines for a pool install today, climbed 3, Murphed one! All cut and bomb down belows! Best thing was minimal clean up! Homeowner taking care of it! This one was a 3 stemmer! The owners wife bought us mcdonalds for lunch! My stomach paid for it later though!!!!:msp_wink: Good day $$$$ as it's supposed to be crappy next 2 days!


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> @TreePIG
> So I loaded 8 rounds in my clip (S&W SD40) the clips starts to rattle the more I put in? Is that normal? Is there a quick loader for the mags like they have on a M-16? Once I get some in, it gets real hard and it will hold 13, but afraid to push it. I so need to go to a gun class for these pistols. 14 years in the Suck and I never went to the pistol range, so I know nothing. Did find out that I am legal in most of the states I will be traveling thru.




Not sure about the sd40 and a magazine spoon (speed loader etc.) but from what I do know the rattle is pretty common problem. Some people had success with S&W replacing the mags but that was years ago.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well dude came and picked up the F-350, no problems.......guuuuud. Trailer is all locked up and ready to be picked up. I paid for 13 feet and only used 11. I cannot believe how much stuff (if you take your time) u can fit in one of those semi trailers. Should save me a couple hundy. 1 day and a wake up, then the easy part. jump in and drive for 3 days:help:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Footlocked up a Euc. today, had to take off 3 branches hanging over driveway...easy peasy


----------



## Thillmaine1

*Pics from red oak last week*

View attachment 258935
View attachment 258936
View attachment 258937
This red oak had 24 cables in it. A monster, stump was prob 15 feet across when it was cut as close tyo ground as possible (like 3 feet above grade)


----------



## mr. holden wood

Had this little View attachment 258939
loader on a crane job today,best set up for a wood getter i've seen so far


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> The last pic looks like your wife is thinking, Oh shet not again and the other girl is thinking are you for real!?



Maybe , that's my niece she's cool ! And I am pretty sure by that time fully in the bag


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Had this little View attachment 258939
> loader on a crane job today,best set up for a wood getter i've seen so far



Boy, you sure got little tree's were your at, you would never make it out here in Nor Cal.... 2 guys could have loaded those tooth picks in that trailer, you still playing with those tonka toys?


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> Boy, you sure got little tree's were your at, you would never make it out here in Nor Cal.... 2 guys could have loaded those tooth picks in that trailer, you still playing with those tonka toys?



Sorry woody im just not feeling it tonight, got a bad cold and worked in the rain. I'd do just fine in "Nor Cal" though, heck we could shine our new climbing gear every night, get baked and talk about the chipper and chip truck we will never own. Sounds familar huh?


----------



## deevo

mr. holden wood said:


> Had this little View attachment 258939
> loader on a crane job today,best set up for a wood getter i've seen so far



I posted something about those last week, I found these that are made 2 hours away from me. HT40 Timber Talon Log Trailer - Wallenstein
I emailed a local distributor for pricing........Still waiting. Is that yours? How much they going for in the states?


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

raining 4 2 days now... kept busy around the house and shop... getting chilly at night so i cleaned the furnace & lit the pilot... went in the shop and cleaned and organized some tools, worked on some saws, and adjusted the valves on the king of the hill tractor... it was getting hard to start... got a cankered up spruce to take down... probably wont be dry until thrus or friday... guess ill try and find more #### to do around here before i break out the blackberry brandy...

@beaners... have a safe trip out here... watch out 4 all the dip##### on the road...


----------



## mr. holden wood

deevo said:


> I posted something about those last week, I found these that are made 2 hours away from me. HT40 Timber Talon Log Trailer - Wallenstein
> I emailed a local distributor for pricing........Still waiting. Is that yours? How much they going for in the states?



No, so far the best wood getter i've used though. nice set up,a mill and a full set of teeth. I was pretty impressed with it , this is a small load for sure but have seen it pick up some big pieces for its size . 
He paid aroung 14k and drove to Iowa to get it direct from the company.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Sorry woody im just not feeling it tonight, got a bad cold and worked in the rain. I'd do just fine in "Nor Cal" though, heck we could shine our new climbing gear every night, get baked and talk about the chipper and chip truck we will never own. Sounds familar huh?



Lol, not feeling it? You have to assume a good amount of ball busting's gonna happen when you post a pick of a little load of toothpicks like that and say how awesome that machine is. Hahahahaha, that's mostly chipper material there. The best you've worked with? Lol. Says something about the level you're on. I mean, it's well above woodsgirl's level, but it ain't a high one, that's for sure. And you brought a crane in too? Please tell me you were cutting more than those saplings on that deal!!!!!!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol, not feeling it? You have to assume a good amount of ball busting's gonna happen when you post a pick of a little load of toothpicks like that and say how awesome that machine is. Hahahahaha, that's mostly chipper material there. The best you've worked with? Lol. Says something about the level you're on. I mean, it's well above woodsgirl's level, but it ain't a high one, that's for sure. And you brought a crane in too? Please tell me you were cutting more than those saplings on that deal!!!!!!



It's not mine,I could give a phuck.Still thought it was a nice piece. Those saplings were over a hundred feet tall, that was the second pic, look at the numbers on the boom,co-doms with included bark,leaning over a house with thick crowns past 60'. 
View attachment 258967
View attachment 258968

Don't make me post that 30' tall streetside maple you brought in a crane on. That was some funny chit bro.


----------



## Pelorus

I surely enjoyed looking at the pics, Mr. Holden. (hence the "like"). Those bean poles you grow in your neck of the woods hold their taper for a long ways up. Must bend like a son-of-a-gun in a high wind.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> It's not mine,I could give a phuck.Still thought it was a nice piece. Those saplings were over a hundred feet tall, that was the second pic, look at the numbers on the boom,co-doms with included bark,leaning over a house with thick crowns past 60'.
> View attachment 258967
> View attachment 258968
> 
> Don't make me post that 30' tall streetside maple you brought in a crane on. That was some funny chit bro.



Post 'em up, there, hot shot! For someone that talks as big as you and rarely posts pics, I just expected something a bit more impressive than a load of chipper material. Maybe my expectations of you are too high.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Post 'em up, there, hot shot! For someone that talks as big as you and rarely posts pics, I just expected something a bit more impressive than a load of chipper material. Maybe my expectations of you are too high.



I'd say so, I only do this for the money and the women, not the fame. My woodgetters are whoever I can get out there that day, not the machine.So ya I was impressed with this guy, a helluva lot better then these woodgettersView attachment 259003


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> I'd say so, I only do this for the money and the women, not the fame. My woodgetters are whoever I can get out there that day, not the machine.So ya I was impressed with this guy, a helluva lot better then these woodgettersView attachment 259003



You can't haul out your own wood? As in you always sub contact it? Just seems like you'd be giving a lot of money away.


----------



## tree MDS

So Toyota ended up offering me $13,462 for my 99 with 149k (probably worth $3500) on it under the frame recall dealio. Ordered up a brandy new Tacoma. Just seemed like a no brainer. Not particularly excited about taking on another payment, but screw it.. can't complain at that rate. Should be pretty cool, never owned a new rig! 

Hell of a company right there!!


----------



## treeman82

We finished up a crane job yesterday that I've been getting boned on for the last 3 weeks. Luckily we were able to get everything from 1 setup. I had planned on moving the wood out today, but one of my friends was able to get it done last night, so today I just have to go back to get a couple of things organized, and I am done.


----------



## treeman75

mr. holden wood said:


> No, so far the best wood getter i've used though. nice set up,a mill and a full set of teeth. I was pretty impressed with it , this is a small load for sure but have seen it pick up some big pieces for its size .
> He paid aroung 14k and drove to Iowa to get it direct from the company.



Where at in Iowa did he get it?


----------



## treeclimber101

Those log loading trilers would be bad ass with a dump with sides , I mean to grab up knarly rounds , a lot cheaper then a log loader for sure to own and operate , plus they make a small dump like mine I good little wood gathering setup


----------



## treeclimber101

When I bought my bucket in 05 , I was also considering buying a brand new ox trailer . Same exact price 37 and some change , I dunno why I went with the bucket I already had one , but in hindsight I think I would of used the hell outta that trailer .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Sorry woody im just not feeling it tonight, got a bad cold and worked in the rain. I'd do just fine in "Nor Cal" though, heck we could shine our new climbing gear every night, get baked and talk about the chipper and chip truck we will never own. Sounds familar huh?



Hmmm, I have a chipper and chip truck, own it free and clear.....I think its just you, someday you will get one when you grow up and play well with other kids...lol


----------



## Slvrmple72

opcorn:


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> and you are the Queen of the tribe... honestly when you were young and the teachers told you acid would damage your brain... that one was actually true.



Kenny Rogers - Just Dropped In LIVE - YouTube


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes we had fun last night , that's my wife my sister and our family friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is right before I got yelled at for ruining another picture with shenanigans



See? She don't like you either. And boy do I know what that is like:msp_sad:

But I apologize for my demeanor the other day, I was just ####ing with you fags because, well, because its easy to do and fun to boot. I figured I would just go with it, maybe see if they would ban me, I really wasn't serious, you ought to know that.
:msp_wink:


----------



## treemandan

Del_ said:


> Great song.
> 
> He sure didn't look look himself though and here's why. Hard to believe it's the same person. How screwed is that?
> 
> Kenny Rogers and Plastic Surgery - YouTube



Peer pressure is a killer.


MAD TV Kenny Rogers Jackass 1 and 2 complete [High Quality] Belchingtoadclan.info - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> When I bought my bucket in 05 , I was also considering buying a brand new ox trailer . Same exact price 37 and some change , I dunno why I went with the bucket I already had one , but in hindsight I think I would of used the hell outta that trailer .



I've seen guys make them pretty cheap get a half decent kboom for less than 10gs like a hiab. Then run it off the trucks Hydraulic pump then there is no need for a motor. Could build a sick one for probably 15g with a whole hell of a lot more reach than that thing.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I've seen guys make them pretty cheap get a half decent kboom for less than 10gs like a hiab. Then run it off the trucks Hydraulic pump then there is no need for a motor. Could build a sick one for probably 15g with a whole hell of a lot more reach than that thing.



I like ease , I mean running it like that would be nice but then I have to run a central hydro pump for the truck and honestly that just sounds like a pain , and I wanted to run it off any truck I have ! Even the bucket and such


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol, not feeling it? You have to assume a good amount of ball busting's gonna happen when you post a pick of a little load of toothpicks like that and say how awesome that machine is. Hahahahaha, that's mostly chipper material there. The best you've worked with? Lol. Says something about the level you're on. I mean, it's well above woodsgirl's level, but it ain't a high one, that's for sure. And you brought a crane in too? Please tell me you were cutting more than those saplings on that deal!!!!!!



Ya know I love ya man ! So hopefully when I tell you your a fruitcake for calling that chipper meat won't bother ya , that's full on wood there buddy , minus maybe 5 sticks , and I am running a 15 and I won't run #### like that through mine , just saying here :hmm3grin2orange: what are you running to call that meat ? 18/20 yea I guess matts machine would make that chips . I see your point now sorry carry on LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff $$$$$


----------



## treeclimber101

So you changed your name to Jeff money ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> So you changed your name to Jeff money ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I think if I have a son, I will name him Eddie!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great to speak of today, just some odds and ends. Returned a skid steer, checked out some new company shirts, same old same old. However when I got home I got some very disheartening news. Got a soil test result back from a job that I subbed out this spring. Got confirmation that topsoil which was brought into a property for a new lawn install is junk. Multimillion dollar home, with a very demanding client, and this guy brings crap onto the job. Hope his insurance is paid up.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya know I love ya man ! So hopefully when I tell you your a fruitcake for calling that chipper meat won't bother ya , that's full on wood there buddy , minus maybe 5 sticks , and I am running a 15 and I won't run #### like that through mine , just saying here :hmm3grin2orange: what are you running to call that meat ? 18/20 yea I guess matts machine would make that chips . I see your point now sorry carry on LOL



We chip as big as we can wood is a burden to us. Saves time on renting a tub grinder anyway when it's just processing chips it goes much faster. They are just after Holden because he is always being a douche. Those trailers are pretty cool I wouldn't mind having one. But did you say 37k that seems high and what will one lift?


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> We chip as big as we can wood is a burden to us. Saves time on renting a tub grinder anyway when it's just processing chips it goes much faster. They are just after Holden because he is always being a douche. Those trailers are pretty cool I wouldn't mind having one. But did you say 37k that seems high and what will one lift?



Little buddy, there are many ways to run a biz. You can go big fast,run yerself into dept and work yer azz off only to fail when the economy has a hiccup. You run a obama type biz, keep on spending and at some point hopefully it will all pay off type mentality.
I have never paid for wood removal and have been paid on many occasions. I would not hesitate for a second to put up my profit margin against yours for a friendly wager.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Little buddy, there are many ways to run a biz. You can go big fast,run yerself into dept and work yer azz off only to fail when the economy has a hiccup. You run a obama type biz, keep on spending and at some point hopefully it will all pay off type mentality.
> I have never paid for wood removal and have been paid on many occasions. I would not hesitate for a second to put up my profit margin against yours for a friendly wager.



Ha that's pretty funny. .Nice borrowed log trailer?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That trailer would be nice if it was a 10k GVW. It only has two 3500lb axles under it. You could on take one big log at a time and still be under weight. I could put a loader on my skid steer trailer and haul alot more weight for alot less then that things cost.


----------



## tree MDS

Worked for my great uncle the last day and half. Really cool old Italian guy.. strange to think my old man was a kid from his perspective.. also strange to work for someone with the same name as on my door. I think I represented well. Sure hooked the old boy up with a good deal! 

I only had a couple meltdowns in the process... in my defense, my "crew" was a little sketchy. Lol.. oh well, all things Italian, it seemed kinda fitting.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Worked for my great uncle the last day and half. Really cool old Italian guy.. strange to think my old man was a kid from his perspective.. also strange to work for someone with the same name as on my door. I think I represented well. Sure hooked the old boy up with a good deal!
> 
> I only had a couple meltdowns in the process... in my defense, my "crew" was a little sketchy. Lol.. oh well, all things Italian, it seemed kinda fitting.



Did you go all Jersey Shore on those trees? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you go all Jersey Shore on those trees? :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm only half Italian.. douchebag! Lol.

Yer probably Irish, huh??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I'm only half Italian.. douchebag! Lol.
> 
> Yer probably Irish, huh??



Nope. French Canadian and German. My great great Grandfather was a Canadian Mounte.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Ha that's pretty funny. .Nice borrowed log trailer?


U'll matt a earnings report disssssssss. In the business world that's like saying your mommas fatter then the coolaide guy ! That's the kinda #### that will get your lunch tray crapped on in my school !


----------



## Zale

Listening to the radio today. Apparently a "Super Storm" is heading our way. Watch out east coast.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Turned 50 this week and still out climbing those snotty nose youngsters...lol...well, mabey for a few more years...

Taking 3 branches off a digger pine near roof (thats roof Holden not forest..lol)


----------



## Pelorus

Non-profit day for me; colonoscopy. 
Somethin you younger animals can look forward to someday!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Non-profit day for me; colonoscopy.
> Somethin you younger animals can look forward to someday!



Not me! I ain't ever getting one. I'll take my chances.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Went to my yard this morning, got it cleaned up... my cribbing and plywood was a mess. Dropped this one hollow locust into the lot. I've been meaning to do it for a while, but this storm coming in kind of got me motivated. I put it down right where my sprayer, chipper, and dump truck are usually parked.


----------



## Zale

Not liking this forecast for my area. Time to gather supplies.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea I am not really feeling this storm , kinda got a bad feeling this may be a nasty one , and I am tired already :msp_angry:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Not liking this forecast for my area. Time to gather supplies.



Looks like you guy's are gonna get hit.
Be careful and get pic's!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

I'm always down for some heavy work but I'm not getting my expectations up. Saws and trucks are as ready as they'll ever be and they'll go if needed but I ain't gonna get all torqued up o'er nothin.


----------



## smokey01

jefflovstrom said:


> Not me! I ain't ever getting one. I'll take my chances.
> Jeff



Hey for once I actually agree with you, you don't need it but I'm going to give you advice again, do it for someone else that cares about you. (Not me of course). Oh and don't bother with those PSA tests either.

One more thought before I can't edit any longer. Make sure you have a cheap term life insurance policy and save yourself a whole lot of time doing stopper knots and such. Work hard, go high and fast, maximizing your earnings, this way you may avoid some long excruciatingly painful and debilitation illness that takes your whole family into bankruptcy and leaves nothing.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Not me! I ain't ever getting one. I'll take my chances.
> Jeff



Gotta die of something!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Turned 50 this week and still out climbing those snotty nose youngsters...lol...well, mabey for a few more years...
> 
> Taking 3 branches off a digger pine near roof (thats roof Holden not forest..lol)



Hey, at least we got ya to ditch the gay white undershirts!! Just sayin'!! Lmao..


----------



## Pelorus

tree MDS said:


> Gotta die of something!! Lol.



Yeah, but a bit of "preventative maintenance" for a piece of equipment can keep the relic ticking along.
To get debt free I need to stay healthy and be climbing trees into my '80s.


----------



## treeclimber101

I guess what yor saying is you will never be debt free .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> Hey, at least we got ya to ditch the gay white undershirts!! Just sayin'!! Lmao..



MDS, thanks for steering me in the right direction...lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I guess what yor saying is you will never be debt free .



:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I am not really feeling this storm , kinda got a bad feeling this may be a nasty one , and I am tired already :msp_angry:



You better build pontoons on to your bucket truck sounds like its gonna be nasty.


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> I guess what yor saying is you will never be debt free .



Heck no. I hoping to outlive all you buggers and be posting on this forum when I'm 100 (give or take a couple of years either way). Mebbe change the company name in a few more decades to The Incontinent Arborist Inc.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> You better build pontoons on to your bucket truck sounds like its gonna be nasty.



Yea , doing tree pruning from a John boat


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm always down for some heavy work but I'm not getting my expectations up. Saws and trucks are as ready as they'll ever be and they'll go if needed but I ain't gonna get all torqued up o'er nothin.



They're talking big #### about these storms. Hearing alot about how bad winter is going to be too. I'm not believing it till I see it, if it does come I'll take as much tree work and snow plowing as I can get. Bring it weather guessers!!!!!!

I do feel good that we got that dead Oak that was hanging over my house down finally yesterday though:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> :rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:



Sooooo 6 ranting blue faces mean that we should never speak of this again


----------



## treeman82

Visited my Bandit dealer this afternoon. They sold 3 chippers today, and every chipper in their rental fleet is gone for no less than a week. IMO that's a lot of money to spend on the chance that we could get damage.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm not stressing over this storm. There's never gonna be another last October.. that thing was once in a lifetime. Not feeling a little wind and rain. 

Got a nice one going on all weekend. Some major visability. Flomping (murphing) trees in an open parking lot. Winching, chipping, tractor feeding.. should keep me out of trouble. Job has to be done while lot is empty (weekend). They found their man on this deal!! Lol. Heeyaah!! 

Wonder if anything is gonna blow up!!


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I'm not stressing over this storm. There's never gonna be another last October.. that thing was once in a lifetime. Not feeling a little wind and rain.
> 
> Got a nice one going on all weekend. Some major visability. Flomping (murphing) trees in an open parking lot. Winching, chipping, tractor feeding.. should keep me out of trouble. Job has to be done while lot is empty (weekend). They found their man on this deal!! Lol. Heeyaah!!
> 
> Wonder if anything is gonna blow up!!



Yeah you guys got hammered for sure last year! I Was down that way for the expo just shortly after it hit and there were trees still down everywhere and crap allover the place! Here's hoping for you guys down there anyways! It's supposed to rain and be crappy here all week! I have a huge job starting up Monday rain or shine it's getting done!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

Well can't believe the insurance company was including this on the claim but they gave us the go ahead to remove the stump.....whole stump! This was from a big Ash tree that had blown over in June and took out half of their boat house. So 5 months later they decided it was included. There was no way of getting the grinder close as there was a 3' separation from the edge to the stump. Plus there are 3 massive rocks that the roots had grown around. We cut all the roots with the recip saw and pick. Flipped it over a few times to get it up with the bobcat. We couldn't get anything else bigger in there as the septic was causing that road block. All in all good day $ wise as the insurance was paying for this one!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Well can't believe the insurance company was including this on the claim but they gave us the go ahead to remove the stump.....whole stump! This was from a big Ash tree that had blown over in June and took out half of their boat house. So 5 months later they decided it was included. There was no way of getting the grinder close as there was a 3' separation from the edge to the stump. Plus there are 3 massive rocks that the roots had grown around. We cut all the roots with the recip saw and pick. Flipped it over a few times to get it up with the bobcat. We couldn't get anything else bigger in there as the septic was causing that road block. All in all good day $ wise as the insurance was paying for this one!



I will help you out with your photos. I hate having to click on all of them.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> I will help you out with your photos. I hate having to click on all of them.



Why thank you my friend!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cut down this half maple. Customer told me ever storm, more of this tree would fall down for the last couple years. Of course all of it that was in the open and could be chunked down already fell. Had to rope most of the rest down. The neighbor with garage was so happy we were getting it before the storm. Had to access the tree from the neighbors yard a street down.


----------



## Zale

Pulled in the driveway and the wife is cutting down our Bradford pear. She's not waiting for the storm. Ok honey whatever you want.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Pulled in the driveway and the wife is cutting down our Bradford pear. She's not waiting for the storm. Ok honey whatever you want.



Nice take pics


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice take pics



Ever heard of a comma? (,). 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Ever heard of a comma? (,).
> Jeff



A comma for 3 words ? Didn't think that was needed


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> A comma for 3 words ? Didn't think that was needed



Quote, "nice take pcs", v/s "nice, take pic's", v/s "nice take, pics".
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Quote, "nice take pcs", v/s "nice, take pic's", v/s "nice take, pics".
> Jeff :msp_confused:



Random thoughts by a madman barely ever get punctuation :hmm3grin2orange: but I like choice B


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> A comma for 3 words ? Didn't think that was needed



You mean like this: Didn't think, that was needed?


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice take pics[/QUOT
> 
> Sorry, no pics. I was running the ground and she was in the tree. Even if I had pics, I have no idea on how to post them.


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> treeclimber101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice take pics[/QUOT
> 
> Sorry, no pics. I was running the ground and she was in the tree. Even if I had pics, I have no idea on how to post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well without pics, I'm just gonna have to use my lurid imagination.
Click to expand...


----------



## brnchbrkr

jefflovstrom said:


> Ever heard of a comma? (,).
> Jeff



Ever here of a :



Colonoscopy - which drugs are better?

One of the times the Man Pants have to be taken off!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> You mean like this: Didn't think, that was needed?



Now that sounds like Orson Wells


----------



## treeclimber101

Anyway, I just got the house buttoned up, cut the grass , cleaned the gutters, blew off my leaves, looked at all my trees , realized that I may have some trees to clean up . Then my beautiful wife rolled up and said " seems pointless to blow all those leaves and have em all right back again " , I said and I quote " go make me a chicken pot pie " . And she actually did it ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

Finally got my chevy sandblasted and painted. Thank goodness. Will go tomorrow to get the mirrors and tailgate put back on, then big party to wait for the storm.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Finally got my chevy sandblasted and painted. Thank goodness. Will go tomorrow to get the mirrors and tailgate put back on, then big party to wait for the storm.



Alrighty then!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Slvrmple72

Cleaned up a Pin Oak in the rain and got back to the shop for Chili and Brats with peppers and onions. The food made it all worthwhile. It is nice to be appreciated.


----------



## smokey01

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice take pics





jefflovstrom said:


> Ever heard of a comma? (,).
> Jeff



Quite the niggler*,* aren't we. (Yes, that is a comma after the word niggler to add emphasis) 


Definition below just to avoid any embarrassing confusion. 


nig·gle (ngl)
intr.v. nig·gled, nig·gling, nig·gles
1. To be preoccupied with trifles or petty details.
2. *To find fault constantly and trivially*.

niggler n.


----------



## jefflovstrom

smokey01 said:


> Quite the niggler*,* aren't we. (Yes, that is a comma after the word niggler to add emphasis)
> 
> 
> Definition below just to avoid any embarrassing confusion.
> 
> 
> nig·gle (ngl)
> intr.v. nig·gled, nig·gling, nig·gles
> 1. To be preoccupied with trifles or petty details.
> 2. *To find fault constantly and trivially*.
> 
> niggler n.



You are weird, and I am not a racist.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## derwoodii

welded ma chipper hood hindge,,, again home garden tidy up spray out Bindi grass Soliva sessilis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia spiky nasty stuff that comes up summer makes walking on bare feet miserable. Yesterday nearly broke ma left wrist dropin a long lanky limb that bounced and turned back on me, today leaf blower sucks in a bit of bailin twine in my left hand nearly broke my finger as wraps n twist then pull it into impella:msp_unsure: waitin on my third strike as on its way 


with hope off late avo with ruger pop a bunny out in paddock


----------



## smokey01

deevo said:


> Why thank you my friend!:msp_biggrin:



Nice to get some help, there is also a thread on how to do that.


Instructions on how to Embed pics in your thread. (Without having to click on them)

Here is a link to the FAQ on attachments as well. Attachments and Images

Included is a comment about "How do I add an image to a post?", and although not stated, the same concept applies to removing the photos form the quote so everyone does not have to keep seeing the same photos. Just remove "[ img ] before the URL and [ /img ]", everything between and including those brakes. 

You can display a thumbnail of your image so it does not slow the page load if others have a slow connection and if they have interest they can click the thumbnail to see the full image. 
That way if it is a very big picture and takes a lot of screen space, you can show just the smaller image without having to re-size it yourself. 

Below is a thumbnail of the full size image, you are able to click on the small image and see it full size in another tab




Or in your case, click on this small image.




View attachment 259575


You can do all of this from this forum without any other software. 
Just some of the things I have learned from this forum.


----------



## smokey01

jefflovstrom said:


> You are weird, and I am not a racist.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


I included in my post the definition of the word so that it would not be accidentally misunderstood. To be clear, I did not say, imply, or wish this to have anything to do with race, it is about, "To find fault constantly and trivially", THAT IS ALL, which by the way, some are very interested in doing. (How did I do on the commas?:msp_tongue


----------



## tree MDS

Storm's a coming!! Make sure all you Homosexuals stock up on batteries and bread and milktoast!! Hahaha.. :msp_scared:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Storm's a coming!! Make sure all you Homosexuals stock up on batteries and bread and milktoast!! Hahaha.. :msp_scared:



At the hospital having a baby


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> At the hospital having a baby



Congrats! Looks like you made him an honest man just in time!! Hehe.

Off to workie..


----------



## smokey01

brnchbrkr said:


> *Ever here of a :
> *
> Colonoscopy - which drugs are better?





Ok, this was the funniest yet!!!!!!!! And I almost missed it because I was dealing with an ass hole!

Back to you Phil........

By the way, "colonoscopy" , is like, like the use, of too many, commas in a sentence, right?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Baby boy born at 9:41am. 9lbs 0 oz. 21" long. Healthy and has big hands.


----------



## Toddppm

Congrats!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Congrats!



Thanks.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Baby boy born at 9:41am. 9lbs 0 oz. 21" long. Healthy and has big hands.



Congrats Jared!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thanks.



Awesome !


----------



## smokey01

First of all...Congrats on the baby...........I see a pretty cool tree fort in the future. Let me know if you need any help putting a chair up in it. And 9 lbs21 inches is NOT big hands, that is BIG everything! Way to go. 




Pelorus said:


> Non-profit day for me; colonoscopy.
> Somethin you younger animals can look forward to someday!





jefflovstrom said:


> Not me! I ain't ever getting one. I'll take my chances.
> Jeff





treeclimber101 said:


> Nice take pics





jefflovstrom said:


> Ever heard of a comma? (,). Jeff





brnchbrkr said:


> Ever here of a :
> Colonoscopy - which drugs are better?
> One of the times the Man Pants have to be taken off!!






Wait for it...........wait for it.......ok, can't anymore, somebody has to say it. Not my fault by the way, you should blame this next one on Jeff because he doesn't want to get a colonoscopy and he is such a niggler about punctuation and brnchbrkr because he is a funny guy and of course Pelorus 'cause he stepped up to the plate. 

So......*;* *semicolon*........ is what your going to get for not having a your ass checked...




treemandan said:


> You thought you had it bad then, now yer done for.:msp_biggrin:



Jeeeeeeeeezzzz, and I though I had it good. Moral to that story, it is not *how *you have it but more about how you perceive it.
and look, I'm all the way down to 7 credits!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treemandan

You thought you had it bad then, now yer done for.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

*Big Hands!*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Baby boy born at 9:41am. 9lbs 0 oz. 21" long. Healthy and has big hands.



Quick buy that youngun a climbin' saddle, and a T200!:msp_scared:


----------



## Zale

2treeornot2tree said:


> Baby boy born at 9:41am. 9lbs 0 oz. 21" long. Healthy and has big hands.



Congratulations!


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Baby boy born at 9:41am. 9lbs 0 oz. 21" long. Healthy and has big hands.



Congrats Jared! I was going to mention the sleep thing but your like me and don't sleep anyways!


----------



## treeclimber101

Found this pic of tree pig while surfing the net , man he is somewhat of a star


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Found this pic of tree pig while surfing the net , man he is somewhat of a star



Ha that's funny! My brother is a cop, was on the drug unit for 7 years, 6'4" 280 (no fat) full sleeve tat's. He's on the road for a bit now. Let's just say not too many people run from him! He started helping me on his days off doing tree work this year, who needs a mini! I have him and my other groundie does triathalons.........very rarely does he get tired doing tree work!


----------



## deevo

Starting a big job tomorrow, put 3 days on it, hopefully gonna get it done in 2. Rain or shine we are rolling on it. High winds expected to roll through tomorrow night.  Solid week, all big $ jobs!


----------



## deevo

Just filled my chip truck 1.11 a litre! Woo hoo! Diesel is 115 a litre still.


----------



## mattfr12

Loaded sonme logs today been working 7 days a week for as long as I can remember now. But strapped the helmet cam on the end of the crane and came up with this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2Xn1hOVDBE&feature=plcp


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> Just filled my chip truck 1.11 a litre! Woo hoo! Diesel is 115 a litre still.



What is a litre? 
Jeff


----------



## Timbit

2treeornot2tree said:


> Baby boy born at 9:41am. 9lbs 0 oz. 21" long. Healthy and has big hands.



Congrats!


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> What is a litre?
> Jeff



Something that the Canadian government thought was cool back in the '70s


----------



## tree MDS

Oh god, the pain!! Lol.. thankfully my battery is almost dead!!


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> What is a litre?
> Jeff



1 Imperial Gallon =4.54609 liters


----------



## jefflovstrom

Man, what a beautiful day! 
Jeff


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Man, what a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Not here! Your lucky out there Jeff. When is earthquake season again?


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Not here! Your lucky out there Jeff. When is earthquake season again?



Didn't one just hit over there? Man, if we make it to Christmas I will be impressed. Zombie apocolypse? Really?


----------



## tree MDS

WTF... been out working all weekend.. blew a hydraulic line in the upper boom on the bucket, the autofeed #### the bed on the chipper, and I woke up at 2:30 am to find my piece of crap new cell phone just died too!! Thing is just a dead, black brick.. ####ing piece of crap!! When is the ####ing world gonna wake up already!! Grr.. I'm so ####ing pissed off right now!!! 

Me and this storm ain't jiving so far!!


----------



## tree MDS

I get the feeling someone is gonna get strangled at a nearby verizon store today.. that's if they're even open!! I mean it ain't gonna be pretty!! Sell me this piece of crap.. first I can't even send a text without only half of it coming through, or the back half coming through first, then the thing just dies overnight?? Seriously?? Now?? :angry2:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I get the feeling someone uis gonna get strangled at a nearby verizon store today.. that's if they're even open!! I mean it ain't gonna be pretty!! Sell me this piece of crap.. first I can't even send a text without only half of it coming through, or the back half coming through first, then the thing just dies overnight?? Seriously?? Now?? :angry2:



They gave me a free upgrade to a new 4g phone because my other phone was whacked out. This phone is just a piece of crap, it just has other issues. Maybe they should slow down on making so many new models and focus on making the ones they have work right. Good luck strangling the idiots at the store.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> They gave me a free upgrade to a new 4g phone because my other phone was whacked out. This phone is just a piece of crap, it just has other issues. Maybe they should slow down on making so many new models and focus on making the ones they have work right. Good luck strangling the idiots at the store.



Thanks. I think I'm just gonna wait till they start talking, and then go for the throat!!

I want another first generation droid.. only reason I got this one was because the touch screen on my old one was going again (dropped it too many times). What a hell.. right now?? I mean the storm hasn't even hit, and I'm already without service, and cant be reached unless sitting in the office!! GRR..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

> u





tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I think I'm just gonna wait till they start talking, and then go for the throat!!
> 
> I want another first generation droid.. only reason I got this one was because the touch screen on my old one was going again (dropped it too many times). What a hell.. right now?? I mean the storm hasn't even hit, and I'm already without service, and cant be reached unless sitting in the office!! GRR..



Get a otter box case for your phone and you won't break it again by dropping or throwing it.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Get a otter box case for your phone and you won't break it again by dropping or throwing it.



Yeah, thanks for the tip, Captain Obvious.. it's a Razrm, they don't make an otter box for it yet (and I did'nt even drop it yet). I'm so pissed, should've just ordered another replacement old school droid. This thing was a nightmare from day one (about a week ago)!! Not good. Beware people!!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, thanks for the tip, Captain Obvious.. it's a Razrm, they don't make an otter box for it yet (and I did'nt even drop it yet). I'm so pissed, should've just ordered another replacement old school droid. This thing was a nightmare from day one (about a week ago)!! Not good. Beware people!!



Did you try taking the battery out and putting it back in ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Got this from my friend in ventnor nj




we go fishing there on that pier , and that was last night around 6pm


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Got this from my friend in ventnor nj
> 
> 
> 
> we go fishing there on that pier , and that was last night around 6pm



holy crap... forget the pontoons build a damn ark.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> holy crap... forget the pontoons build a damn ark.



Your turn is coming too , creeping along at 14 mph


----------



## Toddppm

Damn! They were showing Ocean City , MD last night with some big waves but nothing that looked like that! Looks like the storm is right on my doorstep but it's barely windy or raining yet. Going to go try to get a coulple errands done, hopefully the bank and PO is open?


----------



## Tree Pig

Well I am in living hell. Getting my house sided its half ripped apart, gutters off and thousands of dollars in materials piled in my lawn with a huge storm on the way... got the guys here today getting everything as buttoned up as possible. Had to make more room in the garage for siding crap so all my tree gear (except saws) is packed in my truck... ready to head to Torrington :wink: 

Did bridge the gap between storm albert (last year) and this ##### sandy. had to go take a limb down for my father in law yesterday (in the middle of the madness). But it had to come down. I had been telling them since last October I was gonna get it and just never did (funny how free work always seems to get pushed to the back of the line). Big red oak limb 55 feet long 60 feet up, 18" diameter at the base and split down the middle. Over the last month it had dropped a another foot. Limb was hanging perpendicular to the service lines and would not have made the storm. It was worth the price of admission just to watch the look on my father in law and brother in laws faces (holding the ropes for me) when I cut that big bastard free. After I finished I decided to bomb out of the tree and didnt check my rope. Brother in law was going to send a ratchet strap up to me and had made a knot in my line and never took it out. All 275 plus equipment hit that knot and came to a screaming halt. I think I added a few extra cycles towards failure on that one... its the limb above my head to the left of me, you can kinda of see the unnatural bend. The split started there and ran about 10 feet, totally separated at the end..


----------



## tree MDS

Got the phone working. Had to call verizon.. ended up I had to hold the power button and volume down simultaneously for five seconds , then presto, life (can't remove battery on this one, but thanks mike.). Found a place to do the boom line, sitting in pickup waiting for moron worker to show up so we can drop that off. They said they can have it done today. Meeting with my other bud to finally do blades and anvil on chipper later on. Jesus, this sucks!! Anybody know where to get rid of 15 yards of chain link fencing mixed with vines, concrete and brush.. real quick, and in a hurry?? Lol, dump and run never sounded so tempting!!


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> Did you try taking the battery out and putting it back in ?



Works everytime on my 1989 motorolla


----------



## millbilly

tree MDS said:


> Got the phone working. Had to call verizon.. ended up I had to hold the power button and volume down simultaneously for five seconds , then presto, life (can't remove battery on this one, but thanks mike.). Found a place to do the boom line, sitting in pickup waiting for moron worker to show up so we can drop that off. They said they can have it done today. Meeting with my other bud to finally do blades and anvil on chipper later on. Jesus, this sucks!! Anybody know where to get rid of 15 yards of chain link fencing mixed with vines, concrete and brush.. real quick, and in a hurry?? Lol, dump and run never sounded so tempting!!



gasoline and a match then to the scrap yard. scrap yard might even take it with the vines on, depends on how hungery they are. Woops didn't see that concrete word, never mind.


----------



## smokey01

deevo said:


> Well can't believe the insurance company was including this on the claim but they gave us the go ahead to remove the stump......... We cut all the roots with the recip saw and pick. Flipped it over a few times to get it up with the bobcat. ....



I moved my comments to the equipment sub category as it is probably better suited there than the recreational catigory, although I must say skid steers are fun.
Seems the little pack of beagles are out pissing on things again. 





Skid steer backhoe for stump removal and tree removal 

Sorry if you have to suffer the long unabridged quotes and duplicated photos, I can't change that. 
I'm glad narrow minded, negative thinkers exist in a competitive market as it makes making money *easy*.


----------



## tree MDS

millbilly said:


> gasoline and a match then to the scrap yard. scrap yard might even take it with the vines on, depends on how hungery they are. Woops didn't see that concrete word, never mind.



Scrap yard actually said they'd take it. Said they might knock off a little weight for the concrete at the bottom of posts, but whatever. I guess that's gonna be part of tomorrow's agenda.. assuming the roads are opened up.

Bucket is almost done getting four lines replaced in the boom (the ruptured one and three other bubbled ones). Lines are continuous on an LRIII, close to 70' long!! Gonna be nice to have that done, it'd been weighing on me for five years now. Supposedly the other lines look decent. Good deal! $$.. whatever.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> Looking at your picture of the stump, guys with picks and shovels and cut roots from a recip saw. I wanted to share some ideas with you. I'll add some pictures in a clickable thumbnail so those that do not use a Bobcat or do not have interest do not need to see them.
> This is what I used to do but the work has dried up with the building slump and my equipment pretty much sits and rusts.
> I cleared lots for new homes and other clearing and grading jobs like kids play areas and such. Almost all the time I was a one man operation and didn't have to ever lift much more than a 20' section of 5/8 chain. (static single braid I think).
> So, with the backhoe attachment I would fell trees by digging up the root system and basically pushing them over. Very effective and the trees generally went over slowly and would pop the rest of the stump out of the ground with it. I took many stumps out without the tree as well, many times after a customer already paid to have the stump ground but as soon as the grade was changed a couple of inches it would be exposed again. If the tree was in danger of going the wrong way, I would raise the bucket on my Bobcat, climb up and wrap the chain around it and secure it so that it could not fall the wrong direction. Then just dig around the roots until down it went. There was a technique for getting it to go just right but sitting in the Bobcat it was easy just to work my way around digging and pushing.
> Once I had the tree down, I would support it with the same backhoe attachment, de-limb it and cut the logs into the length required by the wood yard, put them in my trailer and sell them. The limbs, stumps and debris would be cleared with the grapple bucket, put in my dump trailer and either dumped on property to decompose or I would take it to a mulch composting facility and they would use tub grinders to turn it into colored mulch for landscaping. Then it was just a matter of filling in the holes and smoothing things over.
> It made the work pretty easy and not too costly because I'm working alone.
> As you can see from the pictures, I had to beef up the wrist pin and knuckle joints because I'm using this beyond it's real intended purpose. I also made the thumb attachment myself from some 1/2 plate steel. Shut up, I know I'm not a great welder, but it works.
> *Anyway, this is great Bobcat attachment and not a lot of cost, thought you my be interested. *This is not like the Bobcat backhoe attachment that is very expensive and requires you to get out of the cab, I sit in the cab under the protection of the cage the whole time, not that a tree coming down cant take you and the cage, but it really did make the job of stump and tree removal easy. For a complete tree removal this worked best for me, made it so easy to get the stump when it was still attached to the tree, plus the stump was not left to eventually decompose and leave a hole.
> Looking at your pictures, I honestly could have gone there by myself and had that thing in my trailer in an hour.
> 
> Below thumbnails photos are clickable links to the larger image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259914
> View attachment 259915
> View attachment 259916
> View attachment 259917
> View attachment 259918



Sounds like your flirting with injury or death using such a small machine to push over trees. Keep doing it and your gonna hurt someone. A bobcat with a backhoe attachment is in no way anywhere big enough of a machine to push over trees. I wouldn't even use a rubber tire backhoe.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pic of my wife, me and baby Riley.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Just about 80 deg. here in Nor Cal today, will the heat never end?? lol


----------



## mikewhite85

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic of my wife, me and baby Riley.



Congrats!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thanks everyone


----------



## treeclimber101

Lost a 20" elm , landed on my neighbors garage and car canopy , thank god all that was in there was my other neighbors Harley ! Anyway !!!! Who thought it was safer to hide a Harley under a carport surrounded by trees .


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Lost a 20" elm , landed on my neighbors garage and car canopy , thank god all that was in there was my other neighbors Harley ! Anyway !!!! Who thought it was safer to hide a Harley under a carport surrounded by trees .



Dude i have to go back out now we are waiting on light towers a few roadways washed out. trees and mud everywhere, ill try and get some pictures they evacuated the town we are working in due to flooding.

Guys near by with log trucks pm numbers i might be able to help a few out we already have a few on the way from ohio. we are on standby for 4 schools and 6 townships. ill have my ipad with me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

smokey01 said:


> Is this the site where guys talk about hanging from a rope connected to limbs in tall trees while using sharp tools?



This is why you were restricted to the 'Rec Forum', 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> This is why you were restricted to the 'Rec Forum',
> Jeff



I don't even read his posts! 
MDS.


----------



## mr. holden wood

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic of my wife, me and baby Riley.



Parties over!!! you look happy though, congrats man!


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> I don't even read his posts!
> MDS.



Nobody does, I try but run out of ritalin every time. If I wanted answers that went on and on id ask "honey was your day" endless lame posts. Anyway how I get banned for typing phuck or chit is beyond me, whatever I learned my lesson.


----------



## Naked Arborist

*looks decient out there to work today*

Well the wind is dying down and it looks like a go for me today. The truck is loaded, the trailer is empty and ready to roll. Surprised the phone is not ringing off the hook yet. I'm sure that will change soon enough.

If anybody local needs an extra climber or guy with saws, gear, rigging then shoot me a PM. I don't drag brush or hump logs but I cut like a demon lol. Get me while the getting is good. Heading for the shower and will check back in soon. This should be a super busy week for all of us. Thursday is already full up for the most part.

Good Luck guys!

BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!!!
K


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic of my wife, me and baby Riley.



Nice work Pappy!


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sounds like your flirting with injury or death using such a small machine to push over trees. Keep doing it and your gonna hurt someone. A bobcat with a backhoe attachment is in no way anywhere big enough of a machine to push over trees. I wouldn't even use a rubber tire backhoe.



A friend of mine was pushing with his compact Kubota the other day; It don't matter to me how big a machine but anybody who wants to try can, I'll stand over here and cringe.


----------



## smokey01

*cell phone lot*

So the other day I'm waiting for my sons flight to arrive in one of those new cell phone lots, pretty cool, innovative, forward thinking, uses current technology and the cops spend less time chasing people out of the loading zone....but can someone explain to me the handicap parking spaces.:bang::bang::bang:

It almost sent me up a tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

A beautiful and productive day.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> A beautiful and productive day.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Mine too , other then the cold nagging rain and the phone literally ringing so much that the battery was so hot you could warm your cold hands with it


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Mine too , other then the cold nagging rain and the phone literally ringing so much that the battery was so hot you could warm your cold hands with it



I dont care, I am mad at you.
Jeff :msp_angry:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I dont care, I am mad at you.
> Jeff :msp_angry:



Bull #### I did nothing to anger you


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Bull #### I did nothing to anger you



Maybe it was yer hat?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Maybe it was yer hat?



No he made it perfectly clear that I was a jerkoff for being thankful that pear trees broke and someone finally removed a dead ash


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Bull #### I did nothing to anger you



It is in the other thread, 
I forgive you now.
Jeff


----------



## Goose IBEW

jefflovstrom said:


> I dont care, I am mad at you.
> Jeff :msp_angry:



 I read the other thread first.


----------



## MarquisTree

Rolled out of the shop this morning at 630 a.m.,. Just left the shop now
It's funny I did crane work at nigh thought it was such a craz thought it was such a crazy thing, now my guys are so used to it I wonder how man I wonder how many years of your life you lose from doin of your life you lose from doing storm work stuff like this.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Marquis-Tree-Service/277283385445?ref=stream


----------



## smokey01

treemandan said:


> A friend of mine was pushing with his compact Kubota the other day; It don't matter to me how big a machine but anybody who wants to try can, I'll stand over here and cringe.




Sliced bread? Bad idea, you can cut yourself, better just to chunk it out.







Do your friends a favor, if you are going to quote, take out the image so everyone does not have to see it over and over and over..........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


>



You recieve the jack### of AS award for that post.


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> Rolled out of the shop this morning at 630 a.m.,. Just left the shop now
> It's funny I did crane work at nigh thought it was such a craz thought it was such a crazy thing, now my guys are so used to it I wonder how man I wonder how many years of your life you lose from doin of your life you lose from doing storm work stuff like this.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Marquis-Tree-Service/277283385445?ref=stream



Sounds like you need to get some sleep and it also sounds like you hit the nail right on the head now didn't you?


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> Sounds like you need to get some sleep and it also sounds like you hit the nail right on the head now didn't you?



Wow no more PWE... my phone sucks on AS does all sorts of weird spacing things . Works great on TB and The Hull truth.


----------



## treemandan

marquistree said:


> wow no more pwe... My phone sucks on as does all sorts of weird spacing things . Works great on tb and the hull truth.



pwe?


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> pwe?



Posting while exhausted


----------



## squad143

Did some climbing for my friend's company. Removed 3 basswoods next to and overhanging a cottage. 

Thankful the hard rain held off, but the off and on drizzle made for a slower removal. With the trees done by 1:30, the bucket truck 3/4 full and a steady rain starting, we called it a day.

Since we were close to the arborist supply store we decided to drop in. 

So much for the days wages


----------



## treeclimber101

hung up this nice little 16" /80ft cherry whole , took a few minutes to get it unstuck from the maple but we did this to warm up the day ! No biggie but anyway had a second to grab a few pics


----------



## mattfr12

Sold a bobcat a month or so ago and picked up one of these today with a 4 in 1 bucket for it. We have a little 2305 and it has worked so well for us i figured a bigger one would be better. ill get some better pics tomorrow when they drop it off. Just cant get the bobcats to the worksite half the time due to terrain the little 2305 always got there just couldn't do any heavy lifting the 3720 has a capacity of around 2500#. I tried to buy a mini but just still cant bite the bullet i needed something to push snow also i would be freezing on a mini. Still have a T300 but will probably sell it also and get a tele handler.

View attachment 260331


----------



## sgreanbeans

"_Looking at your picture of the stump, guys with picks and shovels and cut roots from a recip saw. I wanted to share some ideas with you. I'll add some pictures in a clickable thumbnail so those that do not use a Bobcat or do not have interest do not need to see them. 
This is what I used to do but the work has dried up with the building slump and my equipment pretty much sits and rusts. 
I cleared lots for new homes and other clearing and grading jobs like kids play areas and such. Almost all the time I was a one man operation and didn't have to ever lift much more than a 20' section of 5/8 chain. (static single braid I think).
So, with the backhoe attachment I would fell trees by digging up the root system and basically pushing them over. Very effective and the trees generally went over slowly and would pop the rest of the stump out of the ground with it. I took many stumps out without the tree as well, many times after a customer already paid to have the stump ground but as soon as the grade was changed a couple of inches it would be exposed again. If the tree was in danger of going the wrong way, I would raise the bucket on my Bobcat, climb up and wrap the chain around it and secure it so that it could not fall the wrong direction. Then just dig around the roots until down it went. There was a technique for getting it to go just right but sitting in the Bobcat it was easy just to work my way around digging and pushing. 
Once I had the tree down, I would support it with the same backhoe attachment, de-limb it and cut the logs into the length required by the wood yard, put them in my trailer and sell them. The limbs, stumps and debris would be cleared with the grapple bucket, put in my dump trailer and either dumped on property to decompose or I would take it to a mulch composting facility and they would use tub grinders to turn it into colored mulch for landscaping. Then it was just a matter of filling in the holes and smoothing things over. 
It made the work pretty easy and not too costly because I'm working alone.
As you can see from the pictures, I had to beef up the wrist pin and knuckle joints because I'm using this beyond it's real intended purpose. I also made the thumb attachment myself from some 1/2 plate steel. Shut up, I know I'm not a great welder, but it works.
Anyway, this is great Bobcat attachment and not a lot of cost, thought you my be interested. This is not like the Bobcat backhoe attachment that is very expensive and requires you to get out of the cab, I sit in the cab under the protection of the cage the whole time, not that a tree coming down cant take you and the cage, but it really did make the job of stump and tree removal easy. For a complete tree removal this worked best for me, made it so easy to get the stump when it was still attached to the tree, plus the stump was not left to eventually decompose and leave a hole. 
Looking at your pictures, I honestly could have gone there by myself and had that thing in my trailer in an hour. 

Below thumbnails photos are clickable links to the larger image_."- Smokey

There is so many things wrong with this post, I am not even going to bother with it. For you readers who don't know, this is in no way the safe way to remove trees, especially alone.

Smokey, I realize that you think that you have a clue, but let me clue you in on something....... you don't. Just went back and read several pages. Seems you didn't understand the basic rules posted about this part of the forum. This is where the pros are. Stay out.
Keep posting in any forum out side homeowner, you will go away. It is obvious that you are doing it just to pester the guys. Not going to fly anymore.

Sorry fellas, have been real freakin busy! First day today, 13 hours!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sgb, How you liking the new job after the first day?


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

had a good day 2day... spent most of the day tightening up some cypress... then late in the afternoon i went over to the VA to prune and elevate some live oaks in the parking lot... i volunteer to do this and was not expecting anything for it... about an hour in... the sky opened up and started dumping buckets... so i put it in overdrive to get it done... the vets were watching me thru the windows... as i was pulling out of the parking lot one of the vets came out and gave me a fat bag of frozen meat... ribs, steaks, bison, hamburger, sausage, etc... well i thanked him and went home... i get home and start putting the meat in the freezer and at the bottom of the bag is 200 bucks cash money!...


----------



## derwoodii

Rescued a bit of Angophora costata lignotuber like a burl for wood carvers n turners to play with. They work out of Rupert Murdochs mummys art house they do kool stuff, I just provide them some odd timbers to work with.


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sgb, How you liking the new job after the first day?



He sounds a little grumpy to me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

smokey01 said:


> He sounds a little grumpy to me.



He is a moderator, so be careful or you will be GONE.


----------



## sgreanbeans

BTW CONGRATS ON THE BABY JARED, 10 fingers 10 toes, all is well yes? Soon he will be asking for the keys! Cherish every moment. they grow up fast!

Job is good, will be alot of work, but I got it covered. 


@ Smokey, you tested me. Now take a VaCa


----------



## Gologit

sgreanbeans said:


> There is so many things wrong with this post, I am not even going to bother with it. For you readers who don't know, this is in no way the safe way to remove trees, especially alone.
> 
> Smokey, I realize that you think that you have a clue, but let me clue you in on something....... you don't. Just went back and read several pages. Seems you didn't understand the basic rules posted about this part of the forum. This is where the pros are. Stay out.



Does anybody know what airline Smokey flies for? It might be one to avoid. :msp_unsure:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Gologit said:


> Does anybody know what airline Smokey flies for? It might be one to avoid. :msp_unsure:



LOL,No Doubt!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Jeff, sorry bout last night, ended up talking for a bit last night. Brain called me about the house, meeting next week on it, looks like we may be in


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> BTW CONGRATS ON THE BABY JARED, 10 fingers 10 toes, all is well yes? Soon he will be asking for the keys! Cherish every moment. they grow up fast!
> 
> Job is good, will be alot of work, but I got it covered.
> 
> 
> @ Smokey, you tested me. Now take a VaCa




Everyone is doing good. He already is starting to roll on his side and help hold the bottle while you feed him. Gave him a nutzer, but I am starting to think that was a bad idea. Now he crys when it falls out of his mouth.

SGB you have to post some pics of your new hood. I have never been to Cali. I dont like going anywhere to visuit that I cant protect myself with the 2nd Amendment.

On a work note. I am switching to a LLC starting Jan 1. What a pain in the kester. I gotta get a new bank account even though I am just gonna transfer my money in my existing account to that one. Stupid FEDS. Dot and Department of Ag said I only have to fill out one form and write a letter to switch everything over, but I am a bit skeptical. Nothing with the goverment is that easy.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> "_Looking at your picture of the stump, guys with picks and shovels and cut roots from a recip saw. I wanted to share some ideas with you. I'll add some pictures in a clickable thumbnail so those that do not use a Bobcat or do not have interest do not need to see them.
> This is what I used to do but the work has dried up with the building slump and my equipment pretty much sits and rusts.
> I cleared lots for new homes and other clearing and grading jobs like kids play areas and such. Almost all the time I was a one man operation and didn't have to ever lift much more than a 20' section of 5/8 chain. (static single braid I think).
> So, with the backhoe attachment I would fell trees by digging up the root system and basically pushing them over. Very effective and the trees generally went over slowly and would pop the rest of the stump out of the ground with it. I took many stumps out without the tree as well, many times after a customer already paid to have the stump ground but as soon as the grade was changed a couple of inches it would be exposed again. If the tree was in danger of going the wrong way, I would raise the bucket on my Bobcat, climb up and wrap the chain around it and secure it so that it could not fall the wrong direction. Then just dig around the roots until down it went. There was a technique for getting it to go just right but sitting in the Bobcat it was easy just to work my way around digging and pushing.
> Once I had the tree down, I would support it with the same backhoe attachment, de-limb it and cut the logs into the length required by the wood yard, put them in my trailer and sell them. The limbs, stumps and debris would be cleared with the grapple bucket, put in my dump trailer and either dumped on property to decompose or I would take it to a mulch composting facility and they would use tub grinders to turn it into colored mulch for landscaping. Then it was just a matter of filling in the holes and smoothing things over.
> It made the work pretty easy and not too costly because I'm working alone.
> As you can see from the pictures, I had to beef up the wrist pin and knuckle joints because I'm using this beyond it's real intended purpose. I also made the thumb attachment myself from some 1/2 plate steel. Shut up, I know I'm not a great welder, but it works.
> Anyway, this is great Bobcat attachment and not a lot of cost, thought you my be interested. This is not like the Bobcat backhoe attachment that is very expensive and requires you to get out of the cab, I sit in the cab under the protection of the cage the whole time, not that a tree coming down cant take you and the cage, but it really did make the job of stump and tree removal easy. For a complete tree removal this worked best for me, made it so easy to get the stump when it was still attached to the tree, plus the stump was not left to eventually decompose and leave a hole.
> Looking at your pictures, I honestly could have gone there by myself and had that thing in my trailer in an hour.
> 
> Below thumbnails photos are clickable links to the larger image_."- Smokey
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this post, I am not even going to bother with it. For you readers who don't know, this is in no way the safe way to remove trees, especially alone.
> 
> Smokey, I realize that you think that you have a clue, but let me clue you in on something....... you don't. Just went back and read several pages. Seems you didn't understand the basic rules posted about this part of the forum. This is where the pros are. Stay out.
> Keep posting in any forum out side homeowner, you will go away. It is obvious that you are doing it just to pester the guys. Not going to fly anymore.
> 
> Sorry fellas, have been real freakin busy! First day today, 13 hours!



Hell, I didn't even read about Smokey's removal technique, I did look at the pics of his rusty equipment...


----------



## MarquisTree

Timeline Photos

View from my crane last night. Most people would have no idea what there looking at but I figured some tree guys might enjoy it. Yesterday was another 7am-2am day. Totally a slacker today we didn't get rolling until 9


----------



## Zale

formationrx said:


> had a good day 2day... spent most of the day tightening up some cypress... then late in the afternoon i went over to the VA to prune and elevate some live oaks in the parking lot... i volunteer to do this and was not expecting anything for it... about an hour in... the sky opened up and started dumping buckets... so i put it in overdrive to get it done... the vets were watching me thru the windows... as i was pulling out of the parking lot one of the vets came out and gave me a fat bag of frozen meat... ribs, steaks, bison, hamburger, sausage, etc... well i thanked him and went home... i get home and start putting the meat in the freezer and at the bottom of the bag is 200 bucks cash money!...



I'm jealous, I took a 24" red oak off a house with no crane and the lady at the end of the job hands me $10. Well at least I got a pack of smokes paid for.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Timeline Photos
> 
> View from my crane last night. Most people would have no idea what there looking at but I figured some tree guys might enjoy it. Yesterday was another 7am-2am day. Totally a slacker today we didn't get rolling until 9



Riveting LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

And you these are for all you douches that call me a bucket ##### , totally untrue LOL






took out these 2 oaks , one fell and took the other with it fell 40 ft over the house all hand work no crane and limited bucket , so kiss it !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> And you these are for all you douches that call me a bucket ##### , totally untrue LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out these 2 oaks , one fell and took the other with it fell 40 ft over the house all hand work no crane and limited bucket , so kiss it !



Lard and in charge. Lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Bucket Baby!!...I bet a crane got you up there..lol...just kiddin 101, nice job


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Lard and in charge. Lol



The homeowner brought back hoagies for lunch and both of those trees fell from a area covered in bamboo and i wasnt gonna climb through that mess again ! so hidden in the sitting pic was a meatball classic a bag of chips and a soda  I ate like a pig in that tree LOL ! My as well let the truth be known !


----------



## treeclimber101

woodsman44 said:


> Bucket Baby!!...I bet a crane got you up there..lol...just kiddin 101, nice job



Thanks they were crazy ! And when I cut loose the house , both of them started standing back up ! All that tree and all they had was about 10 pieces of broken ridge vent , amazing


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Thanks they were crazy ! And when I cut loose the house , both of them started standing back up ! All that tree and all they had was about 10 pieces of broken ridge vent , amazing



and you werent tied in?


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> and you werent tied in?



Yea to what when they fell they ripped down all the smaller little cranes around them , all I had was that crappy little chestnut oak to my left , but I was loading that poor tree with 2 fters to clear the roof , then I whacked that out cause it was loose in the ground as well ! I wasn't gonna tie into that , if it got ripped down I woulda followed it right to the ground


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Sold a bobcat a month or so ago and picked up one of these today with a 4 in 1 bucket for it. We have a little 2305 and it has worked so well for us i figured a bigger one would be better. ill get some better pics tomorrow when they drop it off. Just cant get the bobcats to the worksite half the time due to terrain the little 2305 always got there just couldn't do any heavy lifting the 3720 has a capacity of around 2500#. I tried to buy a mini but just still cant bite the bullet i needed something to push snow also i would be freezing on a mini. Still have a T300 but will probably sell it also and get a tele handler.
> 
> View attachment 260331



Matt funny you mentioned and posted that! Today we were removing some dead maples in a seniors estate home kinda place, and my friend who does the landscaping, snow removal etc brings out that exact tractor with an awesome set of grapples, way better then my bobcat and a mini could ever have! After all the debris gets cleared out he slapped on his tump grinder and demoed 2 30" stumps in no time! he has the turf tires on. Now has me thinking! :msp_biggrin: Also left no marks on the lawn with the turf tires.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Matt funny you mentioned and posted that! Today we were removing some dead maples in a seniors estate home kinda place, and my friend who does the landscaping, snow removal etc brings out that exact tractor with an awesome set of grapples, way better then my bobcat and a mini could ever have! After all the debris gets cleared out he slapped on his tump grinder and demoed 2 30" stumps in no time! he has the turf tires on. Now has me thinking! :msp_biggrin: Also left no marks on the lawn with the turf tires.



My buddy has a similar JD. No cab though, but has a backhoe attachment and a snowblower. Cab would be nice in the winter.


----------



## squad143

Devon, 
Here is a pic of Mike's grapple trailer.




View attachment 260462


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I got a couple of climber's hired this week,(newb's).
So rather than break out the last few MS200T's I got still in the box, I got the Echo CS355T,
It will be a fight between the MS201T v/s CS355T.
Starts tomorrow, if it work's out, I ain't never breaking those 200's out!
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Brain called me about the house, meeting next week on it, looks like we may be in



Just imagine the paint ball fight's on 140 acre's!!!!! 
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> Riveting LOL



Sorry lardass I will hoist a fat guy up onto our log pile tomorrow and get a couple shots of him sitting on a log for you.
You ever try and take any pics of night work? They always come out like ####. I thought it looked cool a. Climber making a cut right over the transformer...


----------



## mr. holden wood

MarquisTree said:


> Sorry lardass I will hoist a fat guy up onto our log pile tomorrow and get a couple shots of him sitting on a log for you.
> You ever try and take any pics of night work? They always come out like ####. I thought it looked cool a. Climber making a cut right over the transformer...



Damn tough crowd lighten up a bit, sounds like someones jealous. What takes you a fleet to handle "lardazz" only needs a starter saddle, rope and a saw. You pay out the azz , when this guy only requires a poorboy and a milkshake.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Sorry lardass I will hoist a fat guy up onto our log pile tomorrow and get a couple shots of him sitting on a log for you.
> You ever try and take any pics of night work? They always come out like ####. I thought it looked cool a. Climber making a cut right over the transformer...



Now that's funny man !


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Sorry lardass I will hoist a fat guy up onto our log pile tomorrow and get a couple shots of him sitting on a log for you.
> You ever try and take any pics of night work? They always come out like ####. I thought it looked cool a. Climber making a cut right over the transformer...



LOL I would appreciate the time you took to give me a laugh to stage a fat guy on the log pile hiding his lunch like a squirrel ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## millbilly

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I got a couple of climber's hired this week,(newb's).
> So rather than break out the last few MS200T's I got still in the box, I got the Echo CS355T,
> It will be a fight between the MS201T v/s CS355T.
> Starts tomorrow, if it work's out, I ain't never breaking those 200's out!
> Jeff:msp_biggrin:



the price of the ms200 is going through the roof on fleabag. I could see them going for $1500 IN 2 YEARS. Wish I had a tractor trailer full.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Matt funny you mentioned and posted that! Today we were removing some dead maples in a seniors estate home kinda place, and my friend who does the landscaping, snow removal etc brings out that exact tractor with an awesome set of grapples, way better then my bobcat and a mini could ever have! After all the debris gets cleared out he slapped on his tump grinder and demoed 2 30" stumps in no time! he has the turf tires on. Now has me thinking! :msp_biggrin: Also left no marks on the lawn with the turf tires.



I got the 3720 I think it's 44hp to me it's the best of both worlds, the lifting capabilities of a skid steer but not as limited by terrain. I got the 4+1 bucket so I didn't have to switch between grapple and bucket. can scoop and still grab. I've had two bobcats and in speed/versatility comparison I have to say the tractor smokes it. I put the cab on it so I can plow my lot with it, i had them send a snow blade with it. Go look at one of these things at the dealer the cabs are amazing even has USB hook ups for iPods and so on, a few people can fit in the cab very roomy.

I think it lifts 2500#, 1500# all the way up.

Was your buddy running his stump grinder off the 3 point, PTO driven? I'd like to see on run if the price was decent I'd pick one up just so I didn't need two machines on a job site.


----------



## MarquisTree

You came through big for me lardio. I was wondering how many pictures I had a post before somebody would criticize me. Nice to have a little humor to break up the 6 a.m. to 2 a.m. shift


----------



## MarquisTree

There were a lot more laughs around here when we had OD painting vivid images involving BBDs and that old senile blowhard TV spouting off nonsense about things he has no understanding of.
I don't miss The Asinine Aerialist even if his posts about revolutionizing the tree care industry with his lawn more we always hilarious, I always felt he was more of a con man and a fraud then a tree guy.
oh well I guess there is plenty of humor left in lardio, lard thrusting for dummies should be up for an award as one of the funniest things on the net. Well besides of course the side work justin accused eddie of doing to pay the bills at a local bar...
Nice rigging Lardio, I do miss that technical climbing and rigging, ever since got married to all this iron I don't get to climb much anymore...she might be evil, over demanding and controlling but at least looks dam good going down the road.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> There were a lot more laughs around here when we had OD painting vivid images involving BBDs and that old senile blowhard TV spouting off nonsense about things he has no understanding of.
> I don't miss The Asinine Aerialist even if his posts about revolutionizing the tree care industry with his lawn more we always hilarious, I always felt he was more of a con man and a fraud then a tree guy.
> oh well I guess there is plenty of humor left in lardio, lard thrusting for dummies should be up for an award as one of the funniest things on the net. Well besides of course the side work justin accused eddie of doing to pay the bills at a local bar...
> Nice rigging Lardio, I do miss that technical climbing and rigging, ever since got married to all this iron I don't get to climb much anymore...she might be evil, over demanding and controlling but at least looks dam good going down the road.


I get it , I have 2 trucks 2 chippers and 2 stump cutters a bobcat mini and that's it ! And for now I am good with that hell even guys that are just starting out have more then me , I can't be bothered with that nonsense , I have 2 small children and a wife in school full time , my personal life dictates what I have time for at work and right now it doesn't afford new trucks and additions to what I have , that's a choice I am alright with . If my son wants to inherit this deal he can blow it up and hopefully surpass anything I ever did if not I will deposit all the trucks and chippers at the local scrapyard and persue my real passion , being the head keymaker at the home depot , talk about a job that has zero streSs , well that's the one 7am start work and 501pm all you'll see are lardios tailights through the smoking back tires , prolly be divorced by then my wife will get a good job and realize she has a 280lb anchor holding her back ! Anyway all I say is #### it whatever I really only care about hanging with the family and riding my bike and watching my son catch fish LOL


----------



## MarquisTree

Why so serious eddie? 
That sounds like a good set up.
You won't ever hear me saying #### about someone's choice on the size of their company. Pros and cons to EVERY choice. 
I was saying I miss the humor around here


----------



## treeclimber101

Don't take anything I say as serious , I am fried , I have 9 stops over the last five days that I haven't billed or completed any work orders , and as I was typing the homeowner just reamed me a new ass cause I cut his 50by70 tarp in half to fit his roof , cheap bastard is #####ing over a 80.00 tarp that he's gonna get paid for anyway , I don't get people , at all anymore , I mean really its a ####### tarp , guy sticks his head into the truck window , shoulda rolled it up and pinched his gigantic hoagie nose ! Left turn clyde !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL I would appreciate the time you took to give me a laugh to stage a fat guy on the log pile hiding his lunch like a squirrel ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh, everybody else is allowed to call you lardasss but me!!?? #### that #### lardass.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't take anything I say as serious , I am fried , I have 9 stops over the last five days that I haven't billed or completed any work orders , and as I was typing the homeowner just reamed me a new ass cause I cut his 50by70 tarp in half to fit his roof , cheap bastard is #####ing over a 80.00 tarp that he's gonna get paid for anyway , I don't get people , at all anymore , I mean really its a ####### tarp , guy sticks his head into the truck window , shoulda rolled it up and pinched his gigantic hoagie nose ! Left turn clyde !!!!!!!!!!!



Now I guess it was beyond you to fold it?


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> You came through big for me lardio. I was wondering how many pictures I had a post before somebody would criticize me. Nice to have a little humor to break up the 6 a.m. to 2 a.m. shift



Nice pics, they brought back memories and I guess I have no idea how I did it. Sure people would ask and I would try to come up with something that wouldn't make me sound crazy, like it was all just in day's work, like its no problem... I gave that up along with my headlamp. Nice work Marq.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I get it , I have 2 trucks 2 chippers and 2 stump cutters a bobcat mini and that's it ! And for now I am good with that hell even guys that are just starting out have more then me , I can't be bothered with that nonsense , I have 2 small children and a wife in school full time , my personal life dictates what I have time for at work and right now it doesn't afford new trucks and additions to what I have , that's a choice I am alright with . If my son wants to inherit this deal he can blow it up and hopefully surpass anything I ever did if not I will deposit all the trucks and chippers at the local scrapyard and persue my real passion , being the head keymaker at the home depot , talk about a job that has zero streSs , well that's the one 7am start work and 501pm all you'll see are lardios tailights through the smoking back tires , prolly be divorced by then my wife will get a good job and realize she has a 280lb anchor holding her back ! Anyway all I say is #### it whatever I really only care about hanging with the family and riding my bike and watching my son catch fish LOL



I couldn't live with myself if I sold my truck to you.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Damn tough crowd lighten up a bit, sounds like someones jealous. What takes you a fleet to handle "lardazz" only needs a starter saddle, rope and a saw. You pay out the azz , when this guy only requires a poorboy and a milkshake.



Truer words have yet to be spoken. All Hail The Lardass!

You on the other hand, well, we are all just waiting for you to come out of the closet.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I couldn't live with myself if I sold my truck to you.



I would have slapped a tag on er and ran her right into the ground , and not just hauling around bunny hutches either real tree work big gigantic logs a lot of getting her buried up to the doors and basically made her last few years a living hell ! Just so you know what my intentions were !:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Truer words have yet to be spoken. All Hail The Lardass!
> 
> You on the other hand, well, we are all just waiting for you to come out of the closet.



Don't quote anything he says to me because I can't even be bothered by him and when you quote that underwear stain I read it , and that sux !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I would have slapped a tag on er and ran her right into the ground , and not just hauling around bunny hutches either real tree work big gigantic logs a lot of getting her buried up to the doors and basically made her last few years a living hell ! Just so you know what my intentions were !:msp_biggrin:



Blew the PS hoses this morning. The other day something let loose in the turn signal switch and now when you turn the wheel CLICK CLICK CLICK all the time.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Blew the PS hoses this morning. The other day something let loose in the turn signal switch and now when you turn the wheel CLICK CLICK CLICK all the time.



Yea be a cheap ass and don't fix it ! Sounds like maybe 150.00 in parts :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea be a cheap ass and don't fix it ! Sounds like maybe 150.00 in parts :msp_sneaky:



PS hoses and fluids came to 64 dollars. Sure surprised me. I will get at the turn signal switch eventually... like when it becomes a REAL problem.

Just got it through inspection without a whole lot of agravation. 

Just as it was getting chilly at night I popped the hood and a mouse ran up to greet me, came right up like he was expecting me to feed him. So I did, the next morning his whole family was lying on the ground dead.


----------



## T-rain

"Just as it was getting chilly at night I popped the hood and a mouse ran up to greet me, came right up like he was expecting me to feed him. So I did, the next morning his whole family was lying on the ground dead."


That made me laugh out loud sitting in a room by my self, pretty damn funny.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

worked a grouping of neglected citrus... they were packed with mummified fruit, deadwood, crossing, and big time duplication... so i just put it in neutral, listened to the radio, had a couple smoke breaks... each tree took nearly 3 hours to right again... old lady called me an artist and tipped me 25 bucks... trees were loaded with bush katydids... i think they are neat to watch... i just dont like them crawling around on my neck... it makes me feel all weird and ####...

you guys have a good weekend...


----------



## TreeAce

Wrapped up a crazy week today. After the storm Monday night I had 41 calls on Tuesday, shattering my old record of 18. Another 30 or 40 calls Wednesday, Thursday, and today. Worked in the rain all week. There is/was trees down all over the place. Some here still with out power. I took care of my past customers first considering I had more calls than I could ever keep up with. Taking trees off of cars and driveways and and a few off of garages. Didnt mess with any big stuff on houses. wasnt really in the position to need to and was able to help alot of people, make some good money quick, and pretty much just soak up the gravy. Estimates tomorrow, gotta look at several jobs with trees hung up in other trees.


----------



## tree MDS

Workie, workie.. just in time for winter! Nice little relaxed revenue boost, this storm has been. The lifestyle, and how I was already out all last weekend is kinda catching up, but its all good, winter's coming!! Got some nice sized regular projects coming in right along with this thing, should it die. Life is good.. for now.


----------



## epicklein22

TreeAce said:


> Wrapped up a crazy week today. After the storm Monday night I had 41 calls on Tuesday, shattering my old record of 18. Another 30 or 40 calls Wednesday, Thursday, and today. Worked in the rain all week. There is/was trees down all over the place. Some here still with out power. I took care of my past customers first considering I had more calls than I could ever keep up with. Taking trees off of cars and driveways and and a few off of garages. Didnt mess with any big stuff on houses. wasnt really in the position to need to and was able to help alot of people, make some good money quick, and pretty much just soak up the gravy. Estimates tomorrow, gotta look at several jobs with trees hung up in other trees.



You guys up by the lake got slammed pretty good. We're goin to Bratenahl Monday for a 4 day job. Guess that area looks pretty bad. Took down 3 spruce yesterday in Shaker Heights. They were uprooting right next to a garage. Two of them touched the roof and pushed the entire roof structure off the brick walls. Should have taken some pictures. The crane crew was taking trees off stuff all week.


----------



## treeclimber101

After a 70 hr work week, man this fire is nice and watching" plane crash" on discovery


----------



## jefflovstrom

November in the low 90's, but a really beautiful evening!
Jef :msp_tongue:


----------



## squad143

What did I do today?

Enjoyed the extra hour of sleep when we went off daylight savings time.

Cleaned up the yard leaves with my son. Filled up half the dump trailer.:msp_ohmy:

After lunch removed all the deadwood from a 4 stemmed birch. Quoted, and got a couple of jobs for December. :msp_thumbup:

Ended up chipping a brush pile behind a factory in the dark. Man the sun goes down early now.

The rain the past week slowed things down a bit so I'm working whenever I can. Trying to get caught up. Gotta love being a tree guy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jolestree

Trimed a big Maple, shaped up some 25' arborvitive, and cut down a damageg maple tree!!!!!


----------



## treemandan

On Sunday I dropped my wife and kid of at church and went to the grocery store where I ran into one of The Lesbians on Frog Hollow. It was the butch one and I really started to freak out. It was all I could do to contain myself from saying, "Nice flannel shirt dude, I have the same one". On parting I slipped and said " Allright guy, I will see you later". Oh that's bad, real bad.
So I went back to pick up my wife and kid and was loitering in the hall reading the Bible; Something about " Woe to the Zionist" and I thought " I knew it! The Jews ARE damned! " and then I read " Woe to the shifty eyed" and I was like " Wait! That's me! Damnit, I'm damned too!" Then I put the Bible down and leaned against the wall feeling suspicious til I saw my wife coming down the hall and my kid being let of the occult workshop she was attending. I heard my wife say to the teacher of this occult workshop ( who had his back towards me), " Its Ok, he is with me".
Now I am really fuming, can't hold back, I walk up to the occult workshop teacher and say " I am just as afraid of you as you are of me" Then I pulled a Moses and parted the crowded hallway and left. It truly was a miracle!!
Then today I did a bunch of tree work, sharpened all my crap and drank some beer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> On Sunday I dropped my wife and kid of at church and went to the grocery store where I ran into one of The Lesbians on Frog Hollow. It was the butch one and I really started to freak out. It was all I could do to contain myself from saying, "Nice flannel shirt dude, I have the same one". On parting I slipped and said " Allright guy, I will see you later". Oh that's bad, real bad.
> So I went back to pick up my wife and kid and was loitering in the hall reading the Bible; Something about " Woe to the Zionist" and I thought " I knew it! The Jews ARE damned! " and then I read " Woe to the shifty eyed" and I was like " Wait! That's me! Damnit, I'm damned too!" Then I put the Bible down and leaned against the wall feeling suspicious til I saw my wife coming down the hall and my kid being let of the occult workshop she was attending. I heard my wife say to the teacher of this occult workshop ( who had his back towards me), " Its Ok, he is with me".
> Now I am really fuming, can't hold back, I walk up to the occult workshop teacher and say " I am just as afraid of you as you are of me" Then I pulled a Moses and parted the crowded hallway and left. It truly was a miracle!!
> Then today I did a bunch of tree work, sharpened all my crap and drank some beer.



Did you part the hallway with a loud smelly fart?


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you part the hallway with a loud smelly fart?



No, it was a miracle damnit!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

With the help of my friend that used to install plows, we installed the wiring and plow moi.t on my dually pickup. It took 10 hours. Glad it is done now


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> No, it was a miracle damnit!



If you keep telling yourself that, maybe you will eventually believe it.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> On Sunday I dropped my wife and kid of at church and went to the grocery store where I ran into one of The Lesbians on Frog Hollow. It was the butch one and I really started to freak out. It was all I could do to contain myself from saying, "Nice flannel shirt dude, I have the same one". On parting I slipped and said " Allright guy, I will see you later". Oh that's bad, real bad.
> So I went back to pick up my wife and kid and was loitering in the hall reading the Bible; Something about " Woe to the Zionist" and I thought " I knew it! The Jews ARE damned! " and then I read " Woe to the shifty eyed" and I was like " Wait! That's me! Damnit, I'm damned too!" Then I put the Bible down and leaned against the wall feeling suspicious til I saw my wife coming down the hall and my kid being let of the occult workshop she was attending. I heard my wife say to the teacher of this occult workshop ( who had his back towards me), " Its Ok, he is with me".
> Now I am really fuming, can't hold back, I walk up to the occult workshop teacher and say " I am just as afraid of you as you are of me" Then I pulled a Moses and parted the crowded hallway and left. It truly was a miracle!!
> Then today I did a bunch of tree work, sharpened all my crap and drank some beer.


Jesus BEN how much ####ing acid have you done man ????? I mean for real I am ####ed up but you I mean your one hit away from being a long haired carrot !!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you keep telling yourself that, maybe you will eventually believe it.



How's your wife and my baby buddy????


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus BEN how much ####ing acid have you done man ????? I mean for real I am ####ed up but you I mean your one hit away from being a long haired carrot !!!!



I do tree work. What's yer excuse?

The Dan, circa : today




PS. I have never done acid, ever.

PPS. I must be in trouble if you are making comments like that.
PPPS. Maybe I am crazy BUT maybe its you.


----------



## deevo

Well went back and finished taking out this stump (whole stump! and rootball)we couldn't get out with the bobcat. At first when the guy pulled up with his 12 ton excavator, and this machine on the float, and he pulls this off. No way did I think he was going to lift it up from the bank and onto my trailer....... but he did. 
It had some big rocks that the roots had grown around over the years and clay added to the weight. If you didn't see my other post, we were limited on what we brought in there machinery wise and couldn't go too crazy that's why we had to cut the roots as we lifted before we got to this point to leave the bank intact some what and the septic was nearby preventing a bigger machine from coming in. Still F'd up the lawn a bit but is what it is! Had to sacrifice something a bit! Guy was an awesome operator. This is my first job where the insurance co. is actually paying for the stump/rootball to be removed. Guy must have one good policy, especially how much this ones going to be! Glad this ones done! Pain in the arse!
Oh and removed a dock for someone today, glad we had hip waiters it was freaking cold out -6 this morning!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> How's your wife and my baby buddy????



Oh that's worse.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> How's your wife and my baby buddy????




Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> How's your wife and my baby buddy????



Everyone is doing good. Thanks for asking. Soon I am gonna teach him how to run a chainsaw. I am having trouble finding him a pair of saw chaps though.


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> How's your wife and *my baby *buddy????



Uh Jared? Not fair there, I'm sure he's wore out and can't catch everything.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Everyone is doing good. Thanks for asking. Soon I am gonna teach him how to run a chainsaw. I am having trouble finding him a pair of saw chaps though.


 nice glad to hear it man ! For real take care of them .


----------



## sgreanbeans

Hiya fellas!
1. I freakin LOVE my job
2. San Diego Traffic = pulling teeth
3. Working on the beach for a Jerry Garcia = Awesome
4. 13-15 hours a day, but its good, could only work 5, but hey, someone has to set an example
5. Bikinis
6. Later guys!


----------



## sgreanbeans

BTW, Darin and everyone else, sorry I have not been around to help watch things, I check in, but if someone has a thing going on, hit me with a PM so I can find it easier, dont have much time right now, grabbin' the bull by the horns type a thing,but I dont want to drop the ball on you guys either. 

I do miss this place, when I have time, I'll fill you in.............big things man, big things

Greanbean out


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> Hiya fellas!
> 1. I freakin LOVE my job
> 2. San Diego Traffic = pulling teeth
> 3. Working on the beach for a Jerry Garcia = Awesome
> 4. 13-15 hours a day, but its good, could only work 5, but hey, someone has to set an example
> 5. Bikinis
> 6. Later guys!



Beans you know what they say. No pics and it didnt happen. I know you will address this issue, but your busy. So in the interest of helping you out I think I speak for everyone else when I suggest you address #5 with pics and we can take your word on the rest.


----------



## Naked Arborist

not enough... Had a canceled job that just f 'up the day so going to cancel another one down the shore. I like to kill two birds with one stone if I have to travel. Looks like a good day to go pick up the hot air out door wood furnace and get it hooked up hear at home. The wifes truck needs a side mirror and splitter could use some attention. Oh on a better note an AS member bought the woods ported MS260 Pro so I'm off to get some batteries for the scale, box it up and send it out to Texas 

Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## treeclimber101

this tree broke and lost about 40 ft fell nicely , took out the gutter though a mere 125.00 fix


----------



## treeclimber101

so I put the other 2 pieces right on top of it , there was some extreme cramming 5 lbs #### in a 1 lb bag , and the last picture is of a new hire who fits well Into the saddle boxes of the chip truck ! Child labor laws !


----------



## deevo

Did a whole bunch of stumps this morning for a condo complex I look after (trees were removed earlier this year) thought I would start early, minus freakin 6 when I started. You don't move a lot doing stumps so my fingers got cold quick even with my gloves on! Not used to this cold weather yet! Might have to get some hand warmers installed on my grinder like my skidoo! or get a remote and just sit in my truck! Oh well easy $ day!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just bid on a job at a scrap yard. They want me to drop 9 60'-65' oak trees. Heres the kicker. I have to drop them on there driveway. I asked the guy if he had any scrap cars laying around. He said they have tons. I told him, all we have to do is put a couple under each tree and drop the trees onto the cars. Employees want all the wood, so all i have to do it chip it up. They will be able to move the whole tree for me with there one track hoe. I gave them a almost to good to turn down price so i could drop these trees onto cars. The guy said joking around whos gonna clean up the glass. If i get this job, i will be going and buying a go pro camera.


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> so I put the other 2 pieces right on top of it , there was some extreme cramming 5 lbs #### in a 1 lb bag , and the last picture is of a new hire who fits well Into the saddle boxes of the chip truck ! Child labor laws !



You should be able to retire early after that storm eh?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> You should be able to retire early after that storm eh?:msp_biggrin:



All in a days work ..... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> so I put the other 2 pieces right on top of it , there was some extreme cramming 5 lbs #### in a 1 lb bag , and the last picture is of a new hire who fits well Into the saddle boxes of the chip truck ! Child labor laws !



Ok so where's his hard hat I mean wtf oke:


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Not used to this cold weather yet! Might have to get some hand warmers installed on my grinder like my skidoo! or get a remote and just sit in my truck! Oh well easy $ day!



Come on ya wuss, you call yourself a Canadian 

Seriously, I hear ya. Was up on Lake Dalrymple yesterday doing some removals with Mike (should of brought Grant and his crane), had the long johns on and still cold. I'll get used to it soon, I hope.

Would that remote work from Baltimore? Gonna miss ya down there. Guess well have to drink your beer for you

Thanks for the hotel room. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Come on ya wuss, you call yourself a Canadian
> 
> Seriously, I hear ya. Was up on Lake Dalrymple yesterday doing some removals with Mike (should of brought Grant and his crane), had the long johns on and still cold. I'll get used to it soon, I hope.
> 
> Would that remote work from Baltimore? Gonna miss ya down there. Guess well have to drink your beer for you
> 
> Thanks for the hotel room. :msp_thumbup:



Ya don't trash the room too hard!!! Have fun


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading to the ehap class in baltimore


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading to the ehap class in baltimore



You better turn around and head out into the shed and put on your plows ! Just saying


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> You better turn around and head out into the shed and put on your plows ! Just saying



They said less then 2" mostly on grass.gonna be mostly overnight tonight besides my plow takes 15 secs to put on.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sitting here at the ehap class on a hard chair eating my box lunch provided with the class. Learning some things. One of the instructors fell 60' outta a tree trimming in prep for a compition the following day. He held up his mask helmet and said it saved his life.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sitting here at the ehap class on a hard chair eating my box lunch provided with the class. Learning some things. One of the instructors fell 60' outta a tree trimming in prep for a compition the following day. He held up his mask helmet and said it saved his life.



Instructor fell ? Wtf something sounds sketchy when they have people who fell teaching, I mean oh well


----------



## treeclimber101

Well...... I worked in the rain and I got wet and that sucked :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zale

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sitting here at the ehap class on a hard chair eating my box lunch provided with the class. Learning some things. One of the instructors fell 60' outta a tree trimming in prep for a compition the following day. He held up his mask helmet and said it saved his life.



Was his name Steve ?


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Instructor fell ? Wtf something sounds sketchy when they have people who fell teaching, I mean oh well



I took a ehap course and they showed us a video of a guy that had his arms blown off from accidental contact , so yea they are usually the guys you listen to the most , well I do anyway !


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## epicklein22

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sitting here at the ehap class on a hard chair eating my box lunch provided with the class. Learning some things. One of the instructors fell 60' outta a tree trimming in prep for a compition the following day. He held up his mask helmet and said it saved his life.



That guy wrote an article about his fall in the TCIA magazine. He didn't come out and say it, but he was using a complicated climbing set up (leap frog or something like that) and forgot a step when setting up. Blamed it on not having his head in the game.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


>



I want to see some pics of the whole road deal , I wanna see a few pics of those big chippers you got running . Can't quite understand how you build the roads through the woods like that


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 261317





mattfr12 said:


>


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> Was his name Steve ?



I think it was. He is with Mead tree and turf care. They are halfway between baltimore and fredrick, md.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

epicklein22 said:


> That guy wrote an article about his fall in the TCIA magazine. He didn't come out and say it, but he was using a complicated climbing set up (leap frog or something like that) and forgot a step when setting up. Blamed it on not having his head in the game.



That is the guy. He said some of it was his head not in the game, some of it was a infection in his lungs. IDK, but either way its a good reminder to keep focused on what your doing.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I want to see some pics of the whole road deal , I wanna see a few pics of those big chippers you got running . Can't quite understand how you build the roads through the woods like that



See what i can dig up. They go through and mark the sides or how wide they want it with marker flags and the bright colored tape. We fell the larger stuff like over 15-18 inches the rest i we chew up with a forestry mower. ill attach some pictures of our 280xp gotta do it with my phone tho. I don't have a very big forestry mower its a smaller older rayco but anything under 15-18 it chews right up. Then we usually use tractors like the one i posted pictures of to skid stuff to the chippers or winch stuff with cranes and other crap. We usually don't do the stumps if we do we rent a deere dozer from RSC i think its weighs around 30-40k we get a pretty good deal on it for renting so much.


----------



## mattfr12

We been runnin this guy for a while its a tough machine we have taken it to hell and back got it in 2005-or 06. Its the #1 chipper in my book we are using it and a 1990 for the big stuff the 1990 is brand new and the 280 throws way way farther and harder. Bandit had to put a new radiator core in it the thermostat crapped. was gonna trade it in but just cant part with it has been so super dependable 0% downtime still on the factory clutch. So other than the thermostat that didnt hold us up since it didnt start shutting down till the end of the day friday its been super.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ohhhhh and I found this on Facebook today and thought this was friggan priceless !!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhh and I found this on Facebook today and thought this was friggan priceless !!!!



It would be priceless, if the proper use of '(,)'s,,,comma's,, was used. But, it was not. So, hence saying, without the use of comma's, the term,'priceless',:msp_biggrin: cannot be used. Well, 
Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> It would be priceless, if the proper use of '(,)'s,,,comma's,, was used. But, it was not. So, hence saying, without the use of comma's, the term,'priceless',:msp_biggrin: cannot be used. Well,
> Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Huh? I mean what ?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I took a ehap course and they showed us a video of a guy that had his arms blown off from accidental contact , so yea they are usually the guys you listen to the most , well I do anyway !



I met a guy that took 69 kv direct and lived I guess I just don't see the whole picture. I think learning from someone who did the impossible 20 to 30 years and never had serious accident might have more to teach {just saying }


----------



## tree MDS

Hang in there people, it'll get better (at least I hope so).

I have had too much going on to stop in much, but this can't be the end... stay strong, people!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading down to baltimore again today to check out the trade show. I wanna check out the sandvik wheels.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> We been runnin this guy for a while its a tough machine we have taken it to hell and back got it in 2005-or 06. Its the #1 chipper in my book we are using it and a 1990 for the big stuff the 1990 is brand new and the 280 throws way way farther and harder. Bandit had to put a new radiator core in it the thermostat crapped. was gonna trade it in but just cant part with it has been so super dependable 0% downtime still on the factory clutch. So other than the thermostat that didnt hold us up since it didnt start shutting down till the end of the day friday its been super.



Thought u said the 1990 is 20 years old? 
Love to see some pics of the road projects. Never seen anyone use tractors and cranes to make roads.
you have to have some pictures of your big crane by now


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Monday I "Smurphed" down a big cedar, good 80+ deg. temp, about ready to go shirtless and down to the STIHL boxers......today rainy and cold, snow down to 2500ft. tonight, about time, soooo done with the heat.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Thought u said the 1990 is 20 years old?
> Love to see some pics of the road projects. Never seen anyone use tractors and cranes to make roads.
> you have to have some pictures of your big crane by now



1900 is 20 or so 1990 is about a month. Ones drum ones disk, one has a cab, one is hand fed. A 20 year old 1900 isn't much cheaper than a new 1990.

What do you usually see them make them with? Fellers and mowers are terrain limited. They use that kind of stuff on tv, tractor to skid material, crane with grapple to feed chippers just like a yarder. We are just using smaller skiders I guess.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> 1900 is 20 or so 1990 is about a month. Ones drum ones disk, one has a cab, one is hand fed. A 20 year old 1900 isn't much cheaper than a new 1990.
> 
> What do you usually see them make them with? Fellers and mowers are terrain limited. They use that kind of stuff on tv, tractor to skid material, crane with grapple to feed chippers just like a yarder. We are just using smaller skiders I guess.



I am trying to understand some of your operation.
Why didn't you use your larger crane on that job you posted a video of? The one where you dragged all the logs.
You say your producing a very large quantity of chip but I haven't seen any pictures of the equipment to make it.
I am very interested to see this big one of a kind kboom you have but for some reason u have no pictures of it.
I am not trying to be a ####, but a lot of what your saying doesn't add up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading down to baltimore again today to check out the trade show. I wanna check out the sandvik wheels.



Well, I never did get to see a sandvik wheel. I must have missed there booth. There was so much cool equipment and NICE scenery to check out. Got lots of cool FREE stuff. Couple T shirts, hats, 2 chainsaw straps with brass clips. Got to see yale run there rope braking test machine. Oh and did a i mention lots of nice scenery! If you got the time, I would go, lots of cool stuff to check out.


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> and NICE scenery to check out. . Oh and did a i mention lots of nice scenery! .



Twice huh? Did that supply co. have the strippers at their booth again?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Twice huh? Did that supply co. have the strippers at their booth again?



they could have been strippers!


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> they could have been strippers!



Pictures??


Well, finally replaced the drivers side front hub in my 2500hd, that thing was getting so loud I had to put the radio up almost all the way just to try and ignore it! Was so nice and quiet afterwards I drove all the way home with the windows down and the radio off:msp_biggrin:
Bought the other side too but it's not making any noise yet, maybe do it next week. 
Going to be almost 70 this weekend, F. work. Club I belong to has our national moto track all to ourselves the whole weekend, yeah buddy:clown:


----------



## smokey01

Yesterday actually; I cleaned up some storm damage and dead wood from an approximately 90-100' Southern Red Oak. I set my TIP as high as I could, probably around 80' as both ends of my 150' Poison Ivy were a few feet off the ground. Climbed SRT and then advanced my TIP to get a better position to set a lateral line for better position at the storm damaged branch. Used the tail of my climbing line to set the double rope. (Photos are also links to the full sized photo)









Today I drove "my" chipper truck to Santiago Chile, left Atlanta at 406,000 pounds with about 3/4 of a tank of fuel, almost 18,000 gallons (120,000 pounds). 
Sometimes it is hard to get my head around leaving in the winter and arriving in the summer, traveling east from the east coast of the USA to get to the west coast of South America, time zone two hours later than Atlanta, water drains from the sink clockwise inside of counter clockwise...






.


----------



## Zale

Enjoyed the trade show in Baltimore today. Lots of pretty toys. Bought a new Poison Ivy climbing line. Anyone use this line? I bought it on a recommendation from a friend. I was told you should retire your climbing line after 5 years regardless of wear. My previous climbing line was way beyond that.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> I am trying to understand some of your operation.
> Why didn't you use your larger crane on that job you posted a video of? The one where you dragged all the logs.
> You say your producing a very large quantity of chip but I haven't seen any pictures of the equipment to make it.
> I am very interested to see this big one of a kind kboom you have but for some reason u have no pictures of it.
> I am not trying to be a ####, but a lot of what your saying doesn't add up.



Multiple crews we use the best tool we see fit for the spot. Look at the driveway and ask the question again larger kbooms have 2-3 stage outriggers the front outriggers on our is 3 stage and rears are 2 stage. On the lifting side i use whatever one i can get full extension out of. Sometimes there is a road being cut and 2 residential jobs going on at once. We are on two different universities at once right now and will be for over a month.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Although I hate taking 4 trucks thru the scale's,, I love working in the Canyon Hills area of Lake Elsinore.
Rain then sun, rain then sun,,, all day. Biggest problem was the traffic and fast driver's.
I lucked-out on signage because of road construction there and was able to blend in,,
Saturday should be better lighter traffic, but I can't blend in tomorrow,,,them guy's aint working tomorrow.
I wish San Diego had the dump price's I get in Riverside county.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

*Nice little job.*

I went out to Irvine in the OC to remove 4 euc's for a contractor. Got paid really well. The trees were mostly easy, but there was HV on one side and a new curb that had just been poured. I could of been out of there by noon, but some yo yo parked under the biggest one, and on top of that the wind kicked up pretty good blowing every thing towards the parked car. I had to catch or skid ever branch.
That last Euc had a lot of side lean on the parked car side. It was pretty close to the HV on the other side. I calculated the lean and what not and to get it to land perfect my face cut had to be pointed almost into the wires. That had some people stressed out. I had to double check it my self, but it landed dead center, I did have to do a little steering with the back cut. It helped we had a loader to pull it over too.
What was kind of cool was after it landed perfect a whole crowd of suits were clapping and yelling. I was so intent on getting everything right I never seen them gathering and it surprised the heck out of me. 
A good fun profitable job. The two hour bumper to bumper ride home sucked though.


----------



## Dannicus

slept for 13 hours...


----------



## dbl612

*dot*



jefflovstrom said:


> Although I hate taking 4 trucks thru the scale's,, I love working in the Canyon Hills area of Lake Elsinore.
> Rain then sun, rain then sun,,, all day. Biggest problem was the traffic and fast driver's.
> I lucked-out on signage because of road construction there and was able to blend in,,
> Saturday should be better lighter traffic, but I can't blend in tomorrow,,,them guy's aint working tomorrow.
> I wish San Diego had the dump price's I get in Riverside county.
> Jeff



jeff, come to connecticut, mass., or ny. you get to meet them almost every day. its just a money factor, the customers ultimately pay the price delays and such. keep in mind that you left coast guys start all these probs. and they migrate east where the truck nazis perfect them! LOL.


----------



## TreeGuyHR

Climbed for about 3 hrs in two oaks on a cliff, opening up the view. I have been recovering from screwing up my left shoulder and thumb -- about all I can do right now. Stressed a tendon in my left rotator cuff putting in way too many hrs in a big pine -- don't know if it was chasing big hung up limbs and yanking them free or climbing with a Blakes hitch that did it; I dislocated my thumb a week later when the ladder in the trap door in my garage slid out -- Doh!

Out of practice: I forgot I had a lanyard for it, and dropped by stick with a snip head -- my groundie grumbled a bit having to climb down the cliff and through the poison oak to get it. Then I had my other groundie climb down and untangle my rope -- turns out SOMEONE put my rope in the bin with a knot in the middle, and when I tried to pull the rope through the knot, caught most of the limbs I had cut in the rope -- Doh! Also forgot my split tail and tied in the old fashioned way.

It was sunny and dry, and felt good to climb -- at least I haven't lost my balance. I got into the tree by cutting a trail in the poison oak down the cliff, and flipping the snap on my 16 ft. wire core lanyard over a limb and walking up the trunk. It was a pain to adjust my lanyards with a thumb splint on, and now my shoulder is a bit tweeky -- no pain no gain?

The oaks were the last part of a multi-day job that my part time ground crew and climber didn't finish -- made them into "yard Bonsai" to frame the view, instead of re-topping -- probably still broke ISA rules, but it was that or dump the trees. Client loves them -- even my grumbling groundie thought they were cool. I'll have to get a pic.

Had my first honest beer in a while!:msp_tongue:


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeGuyHR said:


> Climbed for about 3 hrs in two oaks on a cliff, opening up the view. I have been recovering from screwing up my left shoulder and thumb -- about all I can do right now. Stressed a tendon in my left rotator cuff putting in way too many hrs in a big pine -- don't know if it was chasing big hung up limbs and yanking them free or climbing with a Blakes hitch that did it; I dislocated my thumb a week later when the ladder in the trap door in my garage slid out -- Doh!
> 
> Out of practice: I forgot I had a lanyard for it, and dropped by stick with a snip head -- my groundie grumbled a bit having to climb down the cliff and through the poison oak to get it. Then I had my other groundie climb down and untangle my rope -- turns out SOMEONE put my rope in the bin with a knot in the middle, and when I tried to pull the rope through the knot, caught most of the limbs I had cut in the rope -- Doh! Also forgot my split tail and tied in the old fashioned way.
> 
> It was sunny and dry, and felt good to climb -- at least I haven't lost my balance. I got into the tree by cutting a trail in the poison oak down the cliff, and flipping the snap on my 16 ft. wire core lanyard over a limb and walking up the trunk. It was a pain to adjust my lanyards with a thumb splint on, and now my shoulder is a bit tweeky -- no pain no gain?
> 
> The oaks were the last part of a multi-day job that my part time ground crew and climber didn't finish -- made them into "yard Bonsai" to frame the view, instead of re-topping -- probably still broke ISA rules, but it was that or dump the trees. Client loves them -- even my grumbling groundie thought they were cool. I'll have to get a pic.
> 
> Had my first honest beer in a while!:msp_tongue:



Nice , spent alot time in h.r. guiding on the white salmon. Suprised ya heard of the isa in that po dunk town. I assume you were doing clearance for views of the columbia. Post some pics that town has a helluva a view.


----------



## squad143

Just returned home from the TCIA expo. 11 hour drive, with stops and boarder delay.

Really enjoyed the show. (My first, but not my last) Spent two days taking it all in. (Drove down Wednesday). 

Unfortunately no one had any Pfanner pants for sale. 

Bought some chipper knives, the new rope wrench, some biner traps, equipment bag and a CE lanyard -can't wait to try it. Picked up numerous t-shirts, hats and a splice kit.

Lots of free stuff and it was nice seeing all the equipment it one place.

Met a lot of tree guys. Unfortunately I did not meet any AS members. Maybe next year.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Although I hate taking 4 trucks thru the scale's,, I love working in the Canyon Hills area of Lake Elsinore.
> Rain then sun, rain then sun,,, all day. Biggest problem was the traffic and fast driver's.
> I lucked-out on signage because of road construction there and was able to blend in,,
> Saturday should be better lighter traffic, but I can't blend in tomorrow,,,them guy's aint working tomorrow.
> I wish San Diego had the dump price's I get in Riverside county.
> Jeff



NO FREAKIN DOUBT! I bout fell over when I seen them. I spend over 50g's a year, gotta work on that!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sun up to sun down, 7 days a week, loving it. 

Hi
Bye

Getting some bad news about the storm work up there, yall stay safe. Not only be careful, but watch those youngins,hearing about lots of accidents.
10 fingers 10 toes. Thats the idea!

greanbean out


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> jeff, come to connecticut, mass., or ny. you get to meet them almost every day. its just a money factor, the customers ultimately pay the price delays and such. keep in mind that you left coast guys start all these probs. and they migrate east where the truck nazis perfect them! LOL.



I got pulled over by a state pig a couple weeks ago. I had my tractor on the trailer with the IH. He said he should've written me a ticket the size of a phone book, lol. I mean I could've gotten misuse of dealer plates, no medical card, no log book.. he claims my trailer should be cdl cuz of the weight the tires are rated for, and the combined weigh.. just a sea of bs. lol, he didn't even mention the no seat belt thing! 

My other buddy got a similar deal recently, with a 7k lawnmower trailer! Dot pig was sitting up in the center of town by the jail, just off 202. That's just way too ####ing close for comfort!! Bastards!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I got pulled over by a state pig a couple weeks ago. I had my tractor on the trailer with the IH. He said he should've written me a ticket the size of a phone book, lol. I mean I could've gotten misuse of dealer plates, no medical card, no log book.. he claims my trailer should be cdl cuz of the weight the tires are rated for, and the combined weigh.. just a sea of bs. lol, he didn't even mention the no seat belt thing!
> 
> My other buddy got a similar deal recently, with a 7k lawnmower trailer! Dot pig was sitting up in the center of town by the jail, just off 202. That's just way too ####ing close for comfort!! Bastards!!



I don't have problems like that, I just hate dealing with them. We are above par, quess it would be more stressful back east then. 
Worst I've had is a driver over weight. I had to help him take 800lbs out of the chip truck and load my one ton pick-up and then he went thru the scales, no ticket, still sucks.
Now my focus is on dumping palm waste!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't have problems like that, I just hate dealing with them. We are above par, quess it would be more stressful back east then.
> Worst I've had is a driver over weight. I had to help him take 800lbs out of the chip truck and load my one ton pick-up and then he went thru the scales, no ticket, still sucks.
> Now my focus is on dumping palm waste!
> Jeff



I hear ya. It's an obnoxious reality that I've just gotta face and deal with. What I need is a new trailer, I just don't have the money at the moment. And mine is actually pretty safe, I just can't register it cuz its got no vin #'s. I think part of it was homemade. I mean I could maybe register it, but that would involve my taking that and a truck to the main dmv branch and having it inspected and stamped with a new vin, or some ####.. an idea I'm not real comfortabe with. lol.

Something has to change though, don't like the feelin of sneaking around like a rat! If I wasn't busy doing a rush of work, in preparation for winter, I'd stop and deal with it.. gotta survive too, though!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya. It's an obnoxious reality that I've just gotta face and deal with. What I need is a new trailer, I just don't have the money at the moment. And mine is actually pretty safe, I just can't register it cuz its got no vin #'s. I think part of it was homemade. I mean I could maybe register it, but that would involve my taking that and a truck to the main dmv branch and having it inspected and stamped with a new vin, or some ####.. an idea I'm not real comfortabe with. lol.
> 
> Something has to change though, don't like the feelin of sneaking around like a rat! If I wasn't busy doing a rush of work, in preparation for winter, I'd stop and deal with it.. gotta survive too, though!!



I think you should be able to go to the DMV and just register it. I got a couple of trailers that had nothing and it was pretty easy at the DMV. Maybe they make the DMV easier here so we dont b itch about the taxes and cost of living. 
I can't wait to hear what Scott has to say about the economy,,,him being in Iowa and now in So-Cal.
Jeff:msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

Is the the thread where I can complain about cops bothering me about completely illegal equipment ???????


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Is the the thread where I can complain about cops bothering me about completely illegal equipment ???????



I always thought it was the thread where really cool tree people get together and try and piss each other off, shoot the ####, maybe even learn a thing or two. There sure does seem to be a lot more douche-bags and #####s hanging around lately though. Just saying.


----------



## Grace Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Is the the thread where I can complain about cops bothering me about completely illegal equipment ???????


RIGHT HERE---POST RIGHT HERE---RIGHT HERE---POST RIGHT HERE
http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/213995.htm#post3940989


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I always thought it was the thread where really cool tree people get together and try and piss each other off, shoot the ####, maybe even learn a thing or two. Tshere sure does seem to be a lot more douche-bags and #####s hanging around lately though. Just saying.



See ya get mad ! I told ya this is boring I say something and you get pissed ! I got pulled over by a townie and he said do you know why I pulled you over , I said nope why ? He said where is you tag for the chipper , I said on the back I hope , knowing full well there was no tag or reg! He said nope , I said what will it take to get me outta here quickly , he said your chipper ! I said we'll alrighty then , he said where is it ? I said its hooked to the truck , he said with a smile not the chipper the tag ! I said dunno never had one , he said why ! I said dunno ask my wife she's the owner , he said if I see you again ever in this town , I am gonna impound your truck , and make you walk ! I said can I get some directions right quick , he said really where ? And I said another town !


----------



## Pelorus

squad143 said:


> Just returned home from the TCIA expo. 11 hour drive, with stops and boarder delay.
> 
> Really enjoyed the show. (My first, but not my last) Spent two days taking it all in. (Drove down Wednesday).
> 
> Unfortunately no one had any Pfanner pants for sale.
> 
> Bought some chipper knives, the new rope wrench, some biner traps, equipment bag and a CE lanyard -can't wait to try it. Picked up numerous t-shirts, hats and a splice kit.
> 
> Lots of free stuff and it was nice seeing all the equipment it one place.
> 
> Met a lot of tree guys. Unfortunately I did not meet any AS members. Maybe next year.




We just got back today. Am gonna order a pair of Pfanners from Luke at Treestuff. It was nice to meet him and his wife. My wife went to shake the hand of the guy in the Pfanner booth (Alexander) and he really yelped when he got shocked. I bought a Hitchhiker from Paul the Wraptor guy, and am looking forward to trying it this week.

Expo was an awesome experience.


----------



## smokey01

tree MDS said:


> I got pulled over by a state pig .................Dot pig was ............... Bastards!!



You are kidding, right?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree Pig said:


> Beans you know what they say. No pics and it didnt happen. I know you will address this issue, but your busy. So in the interest of helping you out I think I speak for everyone else when I suggest you address #5 with pics and we can take your word on the rest.



All over it! Finally found my camera charger. Going to Carlsbad manyana, I'll see what I can do 

Smokey, ya just dont listen, so be it, no one has complained so far, if they do..........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> All over it! Finally found my camera charger. Going to Carlsbad manyana, I'll see what I can do
> 
> Smokey, ya just dont listen, so be it, no one has complained so far, if they do..........



maybe he likes it when you smack his pee pee


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> All over it! Finally found my camera charger. Going to Carlsbad manyana, I'll see what I can do
> 
> Smokey, ya just dont listen, so be it, no one has complained so far, if they do..........



Gotta admit, it was a beautiful day!, I just called you.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> maybe he likes it when you smack his pee pee



Maybe, next one will be a extended stay vaca


----------



## smokey01

tree MDS said:


> I got pulled over by a state pig a couple weeks ago. I had my tractor on the trailer with the IH. He said he should've written me a ticket the size of a phone book, lol. I mean I could've gotten misuse of dealer plates, no medical card, no log book.. he claims my trailer should be cdl cuz of the weight the tires are rated for, and the combined weigh.. just a sea of bs. lol, he didn't even mention the no seat belt thing!
> 
> My other buddy got a similar deal recently, with a 7k lawnmower trailer! Dot pig was sitting up in the center of town by the jail, just off 202. That's just way too ####ing close for comfort!! Bastards!!



I spend 5 years as a police officer for the Los Angeles Police Department dealing with gang members, drunk drivers, and people driving #### equipment etc. Do you know what it is like to deal with that every day you go to work? Do you have any idea how many dead people I have seen because of criminals, drunk drivers and yes, sometimes #### equipment. I spend 2 years of that as an accident investigator and re-constructionist. My very last day on the job was spent investigation an an accident where a 90 year old woman was pushed off the curb and into the street. School bus ran right over her head and the driver didn't even know it. 
To me a post like this is like disrespecting the military for protecting your country. 
*Talking about cops that protect your life and your family like this is just wrong. Period.*


----------



## ropensaddle

smokey01 said:


> I spend 5 years as a police officer for the Los Angeles Police Department dealing with gang members, drunk drivers, and people driving #### equipment etc. Do you know what it is like to deal with that every day you go to work? Do you have any idea how many dead people I have seen because of criminals, drunk drivers and yes, sometimes #### equipment. I spend 2 years of that as an accident investigator and re-constructionist. My very last day on the job was spent investigation an an accident where a 90 year old woman was pushed off the curb and into the street. School bus ran right over her head and the driver didn't even know it.
> To me a post like this is like disrespecting the military for protecting your country.
> *Talking about cops that protect your life and your family like this is just wrong. Period.*



Well I agree and disagree. Not all cops are equal, some have a hard time dealing with their own authority. I give them respect but when I don't receive respect back then we have a problem. I had to call the police commissioner here about one of his rude cops. Sometimes they forget us taxpayers are who they are supposed to serve. I wont tolerate abuse of authority also if you have been a cop then you know sometimes they could give a break to a working man. In other words say turn signal went out would you tell him to get it fixed or write a ticket ?


----------



## smokey01

ropensaddle said:


> Well I agree and disagree. Not all cops are equal, some have a hard time dealing with their own authority. I give them respect but when I don't receive respect back then we have a problem. I had to call the police commissioner here about one of his rude cops. Sometimes they forget us taxpayers are who they are supposed to serve. I wont tolerate abuse of authority also if you have been a cop then you know sometimes they could give a break to a working man. In other words say turn signal went out would you tell him to get it fixed or write a ticket ?



I could not agree with you more, I have been on both sides and have worked with bad cops and I have had dealings with bad cops. People in ALL fields who are given a little authority, are subject to abusing it. Cops, clergy, bosses, arborists, everywhere, it is human nature. 
I had a partner one time that was trying to build his "re-cap" get more tickets so he could get into the motor unit (motorcycle type). He was giving a few tickets that were close to violations in the moving law but not quite. I told him it was not right but he didn't really care. Each time, as we would leave the driver, I would tell them not to worry about it, if they called there would be no record. At the end of watch, I would take the "bad" tickets and put them where no one would find them. Even if the violator called, there was no record and nothing ever came of it. It still was not right what he did. 
*I would be the first to beef a bad cop (and I have) and everyone should, but it is the blanket disrespect and term "pig" that is so offensive to me.* 
I have said before, respect is earned and so is disrespect. Just having a badge or a gun does not do that, for BOTH respect and disrespect. 
To answer your question........almost all the time I pulled someone over for a blinker, it was to check for sobriety or other illegal activity (ok, sometimes it was because she was cute), if non of that was found, I would send them away just letting them know for there own safety. If they treated me like crap because they thought I was a "pig" or they thought they were above the law, figured their expensive car gave them some special privilege or offered me a bribe, EVERYTHING GOT CHECKED AND I WOULD FIND SOMETHING. Who does not have some kind of parking sticker or decal on their windshield, a trip to the DMV in California was was one of the worst things you could do to a person.
One more thought, I have done a lot of risky things in my life, hang gliding, climbing trees, running a Bobcat (but let's not talk about that or I will be on vacation here for another week or more) just to mention a few, but probably by far the worst was putting on that police uniform every time I went to work. To this day I cannot sit in a restaurant without wanting to have my back to a wall and face the front door and know who is coming in.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Maybe, next one will be a extended stay vaca



OMG is this one just begging for it!! Lol.. hang gliding, blah, blahblah.. here we go again!! Just saying.

Set the guys up on a 3k job and bolted.. gotta take care of some business, don't ya know!! Lol, life just gets better and better these days!! I actually kinda like it!!


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> See ya get mad ! I told ya this is boring I say something and you get pissed ! I got pulled over by a townie and he said do you know why I pulled you over , I said nope why ? He said where is you tag for the chipper , I said on the back I hope , knowing full well there was no tag or reg! He said nope , I said what will it take to get me outta here quickly , he said your chipper ! I said we'll alrighty then , he said where is it ? I said its hooked to the truck , he said with a smile not the chipper the tag ! I said dunno never had one , he said why ! I said dunno ask my wife she's the owner , he said if I see you again ever in this town , I am gonna impound your truck , and make you walk ! I said can I get some directions right quick , he said really where ? And I said another town !



Now thats some funny shiat. I had almost the same exact conversation with a Trooper a while back, over the same thing. It ended almost the same way, he told me he would tow the chipper if he saw it with no plate again... but instead of asking direction to another town... he was a State Trooper... I told him to go F himself and drove off. I wouldnt suggest that path for you though. With that said I do no longer pull an unregistered chipper... Unless I really have to.


----------



## Tree Pig

smokey01 said:


> I could not agree with you more, I have been on both sides and have worked with bad cops and I have had dealings with bad cops. People in ALL fields who are given a little authority, are subject to abusing it. Cops, clergy, bosses, arborists, everywhere, it is human nature.
> I had a partner one time that was trying to build his "re-cap" get more tickets so he could get into the motor unit (motorcycle type). He was giving a few tickets that were close to violations in the moving law but not quite. I told him it was not right but he didn't really care. Each time, as we would leave the driver, I would tell them not to worry about it, if they called there would be no record. At the end of watch, I would take the "bad" tickets and put them where no one would find them. Even if the violator called, there was no record and nothing ever came of it. It still was not right what he did.
> *I would be the first to beef a bad cop (and I have) and everyone should, but it is the blanket disrespect and term "pig" that is so offensive to me.*
> I have said before, respect is earned and so is disrespect. Just having a badge or a gun does not do that, for BOTH respect and disrespect.
> To answer your question........almost all the time I pulled someone over for a blinker, it was to check for sobriety or other illegal activity (ok, sometimes it was because she was cute), if non of that was found, I would send them away just letting them know for there own safety. If they treated me like crap because they thought I was a "pig" or they thought they were above the law, figured their expensive car gave them some special privilege or offered me a bribe, EVERYTHING GOT CHECKED AND I WOULD FIND SOMETHING. Who does not have some kind of parking sticker or decal on their windshield, a trip to the DMV in California was was one of the worst things you could do to a person.
> One more thought, I have done a lot of risky things in my life, hang gliding, climbing trees, running a Bobcat (but let's not talk about that or I will be on vacation here for another week or more) just to mention a few, but probably by far the worst was putting on that police uniform every time I went to work. To this day I cannot sit in a restaurant without wanting to have my back to a wall and face the front door and know who is coming in.




So how long and where did you put on Police Uniform?


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Now thats some funny shiat. I had almost the same exact conversation with a Trooper a while back, over the same thing. It ended almost the same way, he told me he would tow the chipper if he saw it with no plate again... but instead of asking direction to another town... he was a State Trooper... I told him to go F himself and drove off. I wouldnt suggest that path for you though. With that said I do no longer pull an unregistered chipper... Unless I really have to.



Isn't there like an unwritten code or something, where you Pigs aren't supposed to talk to civilians about stuff like that (not like this group is particularly "civil", or anything, but you get what I'm saying, lol)??


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Isn't there like an unwritten code or something, where you Pigs aren't supposed to talk to civilians about stuff like that (not like this group is particularly "civil", or anything, but you get what I'm saying, lol)??



nah that is just something someone who needs another reason to hate cops created.


----------



## smokey01

tree MDS said:


> Isn't there like an unwritten code or something, where you Pigs aren't supposed to talk to civilians about stuff like that (not like this group is particularly "civil", or anything, but you get what I'm saying, lol)??


Never had much use for an unwritten code, code of ethics, yes, but if a person can't write it, something must be wrong with it. Kind of like, if a person can't say it to my face then maybe they shouldn't be saying it.





.


----------



## tree MDS

smokey01 said:


> Never had much use for an unwritten code, code of ethics, yes, but if you can't write it, something must be wrong with it. Kind of like, if a person can't say to my face then maybe they shouldn't be saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I wasn't asking you, guy. Thanks, for that though.


----------



## tree MDS

So I gotta give my pickup back to Toyota tomorrow morning, over the frame recall deal. Kinda sad. Funny, I ran the hell outta that thing today. Showed back up on the street our job was on just as the guys were pulling out. At least we got to lead the fleet back home. First and last time I'm ever gonna get to do that in that truck. Sigh. Kinda nice to play hookey and still make mad cash for a change, though!


----------



## smokey01

tree MDS said:


> I wasn't asking you, guy. Thanks, for that though.



Of course you weren't because I'm not a pig nor am I a cop anymore but I think they are great guys for the most part and do a very un-thankful job.


----------



## tree MDS

smokey01 said:


> Of course you weren't because I'm not a pig nor am I a cop anymore but I think they are great guys for the most part and do a very un-thankful job.



Yeah well.. just don't poke yerself in the eye with that thing!! Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

smokey01 said:


> Of course you weren't because I'm not a pig nor am I a cop anymore but I think they are great guys for the most part and do a very un-thankful job.



Who let you out the kiddie pool? Why don't you answer treepig's question?


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Now thats some funny shiat. I had almost the same exact conversation with a Trooper a while back, over the same thing. It ended almost the same way, he told me he would tow the chipper if he saw it with no plate again... but instead of asking direction to another town... he was a State Trooper... I told him to go F himself and drove off. I wouldnt suggest that path for you though. With that said I do no longer pull an unregistered chipper... Unless I really have to.



They are fair enough with us here ! I never complain to them ever , I don't throw names or even question them period , I had a state trooper walk up to the door and say flat out , if you #### with me and shoot me an attitude this will be expensive , sit in the truck and shut up and I will get ya on your way , now I was completely illegal and overweight with a skid steer and a full load of chips in the body ! He looked at my seatbelt and asked me were you wearing that when I pulled you over I said nope , he said good answer , checked the signals chains and pins walked back to his car and gave me a broken signal light and a seatbelt x3 since we were sardines in there , granted I was at least 4 ton over so I was a scared man ! As he gave the 350 or so In Tickets he said I just did you a huge favor you know that right , I said yuppers and he said don't forget it and said ohhhh and all your lights work fine with a #### you grin that kinda made me laugh a lot


----------



## Gologit

sgreanbeans said:


> Maybe, next one will be a extended stay vaca



No doubt about it.


----------



## Gologit

smokey01 said:


> Never had much use for an unwritten code, code of ethics, yes, but if a person can't write it, something must be wrong with it. Kind of like, if a person can't say it to my face then maybe they shouldn't be saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very true. You were told by another mod to stay out of here. You didn't.


----------



## Zale

Let me be the first to say it. I think Smokey is a flying drunken pig of a pilot! I also think he is really AA's evil twin brother.


----------



## Tree Pig

Zale said:


> Let me be the first to say it. I think Smokey is a flying drunken pig of a pilot! I also think he is really AA's evil twin brother.




you could be on to something there... AA did make some references to being a pilot also.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Gologit said:


> Very true. You were told by another mod to stay out of here. You didn't.



Not to question the great mod Gologit, but give him a minute if you will. Kinda want to see if he answers Treepig's question or if he really is completely full of ####. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Blakesmaster said:


> Not to question the great mod Gologit, but give him a minute if you will. Kinda want to see if he answers Treepig's question or if he really is completely full of ####. lol



Too late. No worries, you the man Gologit.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I need a beer or eight. Been a rough few weeks but I think I'm getting my #### together finally. More banking and BS tomorrow but I get to kill some ####in trees come Wednesday. With a crane to boot. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Hey Eddie, how big of a parking lot is a $40K contract? With salt. Some dude just offered me one, I'm like, I don't think my 8 ft Western plow will be up to that task. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Hey Eddie, how big of a parking lot is a $40K contract? With salt. Some dude just offered me one, I'm like, I don't think my 8 ft Western plow will be up to that task. lol[/ K mart kinda deal man , well for instance a billable ton of salt is about 175.00 and a billable loader hour about 140 and a truck somewhere 120 or so , get the square footage of asphalt or at least the coordinates so you can google map it and measure it , maybe something along the lines of a target or so , hard to say .


----------



## treeclimber101

Is it a flat rate contract cause they can be tricky sometimes your the bat and sometimes the ball , most of what I do is per occurrence but small #### like jiffy lubes and pizza huts and those kinda deals and I am a sub for the scraper , but if you send me the contract I will have my buddy look it over and tell you if it's gonna pay you to take it , and he's pretty damn smart with the numbers just email it to me when you get it and I will have an answer right quick .


----------



## treeclimber101

Ohh Blake's my buddy works for Verizon in Jackson and he said they are switched back on for the most part people are back and he said there is a mad amount of work near Jackson Ewing all those central jersey spots near Trenton Rutgers and Princeton , maybe you should take another look Into what you were doing last week , I am ..... Thinking maybe about pursuing that area next week . Just don't know how to approach them ! Maybe door hangers never really tried anything like that


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Is it a flat rate contract cause they can be tricky sometimes your the bat and sometimes the ball , most of what I do is per occurrence but small #### like jiffy lubes and pizza huts and those kinda deals and I am a sub for the scraper , but if you send me the contract I will have my buddy look it over and tell you if it's gonna pay you to take it , and he's pretty damn smart with the numbers just email it to me when you get it and I will have an answer right quick .



I was pretty much joking on that deal Eddie, hope you didn't think too hard. It's a Home Depot flat rate lot and I really don't have the interest in it with my equipment. I turned the lead over to a bigger outfit in the snow removal biz, if he likes it and lands it I'll see about subbing under him with my truck if needed or maybe just get him to turn me loose on some tree jobs he comes across. My mouth about hit the floor when he said that number, didn't think there was much dough in snow.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohh Blake's my buddy works for Verizon in Jackson and he said they are switched back on for the most part people are back and he said there is a mad amount of work near Jackson Ewing all those central jersey spots near Trenton Rutgers and Princeton , maybe you should take another look Into what you were doing last week , I am ..... Thinking maybe about pursuing that area next week . Just don't know how to approach them ! Maybe door hangers never really tried anything like that



That's part of what I've been banging my head against the wall with all weekend. The plan is pretty much set at this point with minimal skin off my back if it don't work. Don't want to talk about it too much and end up jinxing it though. Like I said, my #### should be figured out end of this week or early next.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I was pretty much joking on that deal Eddie, hope you didn't think too hard. It's a Home Depot flat rate lot and I really don't have the interest in it with my equipment. I turned the lead over to a bigger outfit in the snow removal biz, if he likes it and lands it I'll see about subbing under him with my truck if needed or maybe just get him to turn me loose on some tree jobs he comes across. My mouth about hit the floor when he said that number, didn't think there was much dough in snow.



Go figure man I was close on the size right , a Home Depot is about the same as a target for the most part about , I will suggest you maybe investing In a salt spreader making a 100 an hour to do laps and jam to pearl jam . It's great money I make 2900 to 3500 a day In the snow ! For nothing but driving my machines around not bad at tall LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

Next time you come to jersey you better make at least an attempt to come see me ! That pissed me off I ain't gonna lie , I would enjoyed a jäger bomb you #### ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Next time you come to jersey you better make at least an attempt to come see me ! That pissed me off I ain't gonna lie , I would enjoyed a jäger bomb you #### ! :msp_sneaky:



lol...I would've till the clutch just about #### the bed in your ####ing Jersey traffic jams down there and I was barely able to limb the old yota onto the highway and make a beeline for home. Didn't get to see md or slayer either if that makes you feel any better. We did meet a cute chick and her mom at a bar south of Tom's River somewhere, her mom gave me a ride in the porshe which was fun, then I tried to pick a fight with some cable pullers from Chicago and Eric had to buy them drinks to calm them down....what I'm saying is, it wasn't a completely wasted trip...lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Not that I wasn't hauling some extra weight in that poor old truck. Had it packed to the gills with gear and gas. I learned my lesson though when I saw this rig from Michigan outside the type of ####hole that would only pass as a hotel in Jersey! lol Seriously though, Eric and I walked into the room and he looks at me and says, "I think I'd rather sleep in the truck." hahaha













View attachment 262051
View attachment 262052


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> I was pretty much joking on that deal Eddie, hope you didn't think too hard. It's a Home Depot flat rate lot and I really don't have the interest in it with my equipment. I turned the lead over to a bigger outfit in the snow removal biz, if he likes it and lands it I'll see about subbing under him with my truck if needed or maybe just get him to turn me loose on some tree jobs he comes across. My mouth about hit the floor when he said that number, didn't think there was much dough in snow.



There is a guy that i know thats been doing snow plowing for 35 years. He makes around $300,000 on a 4" snow storm. He has alot of subs and guys working for him, but its still BIG money in snow. Why do you think i just bought two new v plows. I could pay both plows off from one good storm.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Gologit said:


> Very true. You were told by another mod to stay out of here. You didn't.



smokey must sure like banned camp lol


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> There is a guy that i know thats been doing snow plowing for 35 years. He makes around $300,000 on a 4" snow storm. He has alot of subs and guys working for him, but its still BIG money in snow. Why do you think i just bought two new v plows. I could pay both plows off from one good storm.



I love that I told Blake's last year about snow , but it took some momo dangling a big carrot in front of his nose to take a sniff , I can work one storm and take off the rest of the week and pull my pud ! I don't know whatever to each his own LOL ! And I get paid when the I need it the most the winter


----------



## treeclimber101

Laid out the saws to clean them and sort granted five or so of these are MD's but I would say there's a few grand in saws laying there


----------



## Incomplete

I played in trees. View attachment 262062


----------



## TheLumberJack

7 stumps....last 3 in the rain....


----------



## beastmaster

*One of them days.*

I worked at a school up in the local mountains, trimming their trees. Most of them were small and it should of been an easy day. While trying to do something with a Oak that had previously been hammered, My new 201T came off that worthless cari-biner or whatever its called, fell 8ft on to a concrete planter putting it out of action. 
Later trimming a over grown Liquid Amber I was trying to launch a skinny long leader and part of it somehow brushed a HV line and zap me enough to get my attention, my hand still feels like it got hit with a hammer.
There were some apple trees that were so tangled and messed up was hard to do anything with them, I was asked to please make them look nice.
When the day was finally over my truck wouldn't start because a grounds men moved it earlier and left the radio on. I was the last one to leave. Thankfully a nice lady gave me a jump. It was nice to get home in one piece.


----------



## formationrx

*thanks to all our veterans...*


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Laid out the saws to clean them and sort granted five or so of these are MD's but I would say there's a few grand in saws laying there



Lol I don;t see a saw in the bunch


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Next time you come to jersey you better make at least an attempt to come see me ! That pissed me off I ain't gonna lie , I would enjoyed a jäger bomb you #### ! :msp_sneaky:



I myself would not ever consider coming back to Jersy without looking you up lmfao.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Customer called me yesturday and wanted me to come back and look at some more trees that he wanted to take down in addition to these 3 big white pines. He is having alot of hardscaping done, and the other landscaper said he might not be the cheapest to take down about 15 more trees. Most of them are small. I ended up doubling the price of the original job. Its a good thing, I had a couple people back out of a few jobs lately, so this makes up for it. Should be in there two days. He is keeping all burnable hardwood, and all the pine is being sold to the mill. Now if i could just sell the chips, i would be set.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Not to question the great mod Gologit, but give him a minute if you will. Kinda want to see if he answers Treepig's question or if he really is completely full of ####. lol



For some reason my gut tells me he is full of ####. He did answer me in pm's but I still do not trust his answers. Much of what he said about being a cop are somewhat stereo typical presumed ideas about being a cop. In general the tone and language is not the way cops usually talk. I did try and ask him a question that could confirm it but the problem is, there isnt much that anyone cant answer with one click of the google button. 

So my gut is still not trusting it.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I love that I told Blake's last year about snow , but it took some momo dangling a big carrot in front of his nose to take a sniff , I can work one storm and take off the rest of the week and pull my pud ! I don't know whatever to each his own LOL ! And I get paid when the I need it the most the winter



Momo? Rummy? Definately Jerksy


----------



## TheLumberJack

2treeornot2tree said:


> Now if i could just sell the chips, i would be set.



You ever have any luck selling chips? Suggestions for for guys like me who never can/do?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Momo? Rummy? Definately Jerksy



Chris Christy!! Lol.


----------



## Zale

Tree Pig said:


> For some reason my gut tells me he is full of ####. He did answer me in pm's but I still do not trust his answers. Much of what he said about being a cop are somewhat stereo typical presumed ideas about being a cop. In general the tone and language is not the way cops usually talk. I did try and ask him a question that could confirm it but the problem is, there isnt much that anyone cant answer with one click of the google button.
> 
> So my gut is still not trusting it.



I don't believe him. How many ex cops do you know who become commercial airline pilots?


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I built new ramps for the 6 ton trailer , some piece of #### stole them off the trailer ???? I mean the steel cost me 180.00 alone and to think they scrapped them for a few bucks , I actually feel bad for people that are that hard up ! Prolly woulda just gave him the money . Doesn't help to not get angrier then hell , because anyone in there right mind would know that they are completely screwing me by doing that and the loader was on the trailer to boot !


----------



## treeclimber101

Basically I woulda been less pissed if they stole the whole deal , at least insurance woulda paid me for it ! ####### it now I just got heartburn again retelling the story !!!!!


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I built new ramps for the 6 ton trailer , some piece of #### stole them off the trailer ???? I mean the steel cost me 180.00 alone and to think they scrapped them for a few bucks , I actually feel bad for people that are that hard up ! Prolly woulda just gave him the money . Doesn't help to not get angrier then hell , because anyone in there right mind would know that they are completely screwing me by doing that and the loader was on the trailer to boot !



dude it was that guy you saw dumpster diving and went over and banged on the side of the container while he was in it. Boy did he show you.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> dude it was that guy you saw dumpster diving and went over and banged on the side of the container while he was in it. Boy did he show you.



Nope officer. " Dangle" that happened over in center city , this happened over at my yard in jerkey or whatever you douches have coined my beloved state , I just hope one day I catch someone in there , I just wanna give the OL helmet first spear that we teach our kids now is dangerous LOL , and then just leave em there !


----------



## treeclimber101

See now I am fuming again :msp_angry: I am half tempted to go to the pound and get the most jacked up one eye sown shut , nuffin to lose junk yard dog !


----------



## treeclimber101

Here tree pig how would you like having a 275 lb man wearing this come crashing into your spleen



that should take a little pep outta just about anyone's step !


----------



## Pelorus

Climbed on new HitchHiker rig today. It was an enjoyable experience; a big improvement over a Blakes hitch.
The snow was a minor irritant.

View attachment 262188
View attachment 262189


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pelorus said:


> Climbed on new HitchHiker rig today. It was an enjoyable experience; a big improvement over a Blakes hitch.
> The snow was a minor irritant.
> 
> View attachment 262188
> View attachment 262189



Heck with that white stuff, its way to early for snow!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Guess i will have to put a new chipper back on the wish list for a little while longer. My wifes car was gettting pretty bad, I bought her this one today. Just think in 72 months it will be all mine. Might have to steal it to do some far away bids. lol.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Here tree pig how would you like having a 275 lb man wearing this come crashing into your peen
> 
> 
> 
> that should take a little pep outta just about anyone's step !



You two fruits should get a room, doubt tree pig would mind if you played dress up and ran into his peen.
Took out a tree on the waterfront with a crane good day!


----------



## mr. holden wood

2treeornot2tree said:


> Guess i will have to put a new chipper back on the wish list for a little while longer. My wifes car was gettting pretty bad, I bought her this one today. Just think in 72 months it will be all mine. Might have to steal it to do some far away bids. lol.



damn, thats gangster. congrats


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Here tree pig how would you like having a 275 lb man wearing this come crashing into your spleen
> 
> 
> 
> that should take a little pep outta just about anyone's step !



You would just snap your neck when you hit this brick wall.:msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

Found this and thought of you


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> You would just snap your neck when you hit this brick wall.:msp_scared:



Not you peckerhead I wanna spear the guy who keeps robbing me fool ! Read back the last five posts I left for ya while you were getting the digits from that 17 year old girl you pulled over


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> You two fruits should get a room, doubt tree pig would mind if you played dress up and ran into his peen.
> Took out a tree on the waterfront with a crane good day!



Of course you had a crane without it you prolly suck large loads ! Or should I say have trouble loading that little rinky dink log trailer


----------



## deevo

Removed a decent sized silver maple over a house and tight back yard today....... was snowing a bit, made climbing a bit trickier, but got r done!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day in So-Cal,,,,:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day in So-Cal,,,,:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



Yeah......but the heat radiating off the woodstove will dry out my ropes by tomorrow am.
OK - mebbe I'm jealous just a little bit.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day in So-Cal,,,,:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



It was a beautiful day in Nor Cal,,,,:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Footlocked up valley oak and weeping willow today to Murph down deadwood.....then did a lot of pruning with the pole saw....very good day


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

woodsman44 said:


> It was a beautiful day in Nor Cal,,,,:msp_biggrin:





jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day in So-Cal,,,,:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



Who cares! it was rainy and cold here so ha.


----------



## Pelorus

Rained here yesterday and snowed today. Feeling purely hateful, but it ain't nothing that a bit of pneumonia can't cure. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going to spend a but load of money, getting my guys re geared, over 15g's, I am going to try and spend less, but they gotta have the stuff, been working with worn out and tired saws, duct taped pruners, but they have been keeping it going. CANNOT wait to see their faces when all this jazz shows up. Going to go with Jeffery's recommendation and try the CS 355T's instead of getting the 201's. Heard nutin but good about them and nutin but bad about the 201. Jeff is right, beeeee yuut afull day! Surprised one crew with a show up, at first they where a bit nervous....I think, kinda freaked them a bit, but saftey stuff was good and they had on all thier PPE, they couldn't have been happier when I jumped in with them to chip everything up and get them outa there.....no one is above a broom


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Of course you had a crane without it you prolly suck large loads ! Or should I say have trouble loading that little rinky dink log trailer



When you post a pic(above roof line)in a tree ill give ya some cred. Untill then you'll always be treeposer 101 to me.


----------



## mr. holden wood

sgreanbeans said:


> Going to spend a but load of money, getting my guys re geared, over 15g's, I am going to try and spend less, but they gotta have the stuff, been working with worn out and tired saws, duct taped pruners, but they have been keeping it going. CANNOT wait to see their faces when all this jazz shows up. Going to go with Jeffery's recommendation and try the CS 355T's instead of getting the 201's. Heard nutin but good about them and nutin but bad about the 201. Jeff is right, beeeee yuut afull day! Surprised one crew with a show up, at first they where a bit nervous....I think, kinda freaked them a bit, but saftey stuff was good and they had on all thier PPE, they couldn't have been happier when I jumped in with them to chip everything up and get them outa there.....no one is above a broom



welcome to the west greenbeans, posting at 8 while the east is fast asleep is always a plus. Dont listen to jeff. Echo is trash, I gotta bet he gets a bonus if he doesn't exceed his yearly spending cap. Echo sucks!


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> welcome to the west greenbeans, posting at 8 while the east is fast asleep is always a plus. Dont listen to jeff. Echo is trash, I gotta bet he gets a bonus if he doesn't exceed his yearly spending cap. Echo sucks!



I think echo is better than stihl but not as good as husky btw I used echos before you were in diapers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zale

woodsman44 said:


> Footlocked up valley oak and weeping willow today to Murph down deadwood.....then did a lot of pruning with the pole saw....very good day



Nice picture. The proper use of the term "Murph" refers to dropping whole trees across driveways, lawns and damaging surrounding trees with the improper use of riggging lines and a squeaky skidsteer. FYI.


----------



## [email protected]

*Ramps?*

:msp_wink:


treeclimber101 said:


> Today I built new ramps for the 6 ton trailer , some piece of #### stole them off the trailer ???? I mean the steel cost me 180.00 alone and to think they scrapped them for a few bucks , I actually feel bad for people that are that hard up ! Prolly woulda just gave him the money . Doesn't help to not get angrier then hell , because anyone in there right mind would know that they are completely screwing me by doing that and the loader was on the trailer to boot !



Hmmm...Who's your main competitor?:msp_wink:


----------



## sgreanbeans

MR HW, yeah I here yah about the echos, but Jeff wouldn't lead me astray. I am all Stihl, but that 201 sucks, guys hate it and we wouldnt be allowed to mod it. Time change still messin me up


----------



## beastmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> MR HW, yeah I here yah about the echos, but Jeff wouldn't lead me astray. I am all Stihl, but that 201 sucks, guys hate it and we wouldnt be allowed to mod it. Time change still messin me up



My echo 330 with a muffler mod out cuts my new 201T in stock form. I have used echo top handles all my life and the only complaint I have had is their under powered. The new 355 seems to have addressed that problem. I admit the echos I have had don't last as long as the 200T of old, but still only cost a 1/3, and you can easily get parts for them. Unlike Stihl who make it impossible to get parts except from a dealer. 
Sorry you got here when the weather changed sgreanbeans, It's been kind of chilly in the mornings with that cold front that came in. I had to ware a jacket to work yesterday morning.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> When you post a pic(above roof line)in a tree ill give ya some cred. Untill then you'll always be treeposer 101 to me.



Even if I cared what your ####ing opinion of me is , I wouldn't post any up just cause your a douche ! When I start caring about guys like you maybe I will start asking dog#### if it like being stuck to my heel ! Anyway doubtful I could ever top your avatar of a scared power ranger look alike if power rangers were all fags and hooked on crank !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Even if I cared what your ####ing opinion of me is , I wouldn't post any up just cause your a douche ! When I start caring about guys like you maybe I will start asking dog#### if it like being stuck to my heel ! Anyway doubtful I could ever top your avatar of a scared power ranger look alike if power rangers were all fags and hooked on crank !



Whoa, whoa, whoa there sparky. While all that is well and true there is still no need to dis The Rangers.


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> :msp_wink:
> 
> Hmmm...Who's your main competitor?:msp_wink:


my main competitor Is a motel up the street that houses the biggest bunch of dregs that steal just about anything not bolted down and a lot that is ! Basically they take what they want whenever they want on there way down to the gas staion to rob them aswell , or shower in there bathroom !


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> my main competitor Is a motel up the street that houses the biggest bunch of dregs that steal just about anything not bolted down and a lot that is ! Basically they take what they want whenever they want on there way down to the gas staion to rob them aswell , or shower in there bathroom !




So that's your competition.... so you have given up lardthrusting and taken up crack smoking and petty theft?


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> So that's your competition.... so you have given up lardthrusting and taken up crack smoking and petty theft?


Oh stop ..... No one just starts smoking crack at 36 , I was smoking that #### since middle school I am what you'd call a functioning tweeker , meaning that I am always gonna be smarter then you and better looking !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> my main competitor Is a motel up the street that houses the biggest bunch of dregs that steal just about anything not bolted down and a lot that is ! Basically they take what they want whenever they want on there way down to the gas staion to rob them aswell , or shower in there bathroom !



That sucks about them ramps, hope you get over it soon. The other day we pulled in to grab lunch, there was another tree company there, I took one look at them and split. I guess its a Thug Life for some.


----------



## treemandan

Well I finally got all the work done and bills sent out from that last storm. I did look a blow over today; I am going to stake this little guy up. I have a collection of stumps now, maybe 5 or 6. The one job I just did was a regular job where the lady wanted me to remove a 40 foot spruce so I just put a rope in it with a pole and tied it to the truck. There isn't much holding those things down.
I just wire wheeled my plow and painted it and was thinking about trying to sell my salt spreader on CL but I think I would make out better if I shoved it up my ass.:tongue2:


----------



## [email protected]

*???!!!*



MarquisTree said:


> So that's your competition.... so you have given up lardthrusting and taken up crack smoking and petty theft?



R O F L!!:redface:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got these 3 pines to top and drop and about 20 other smaller trees to murph on monday. Selling the pine logs, customer is keeping all firewood. First job in a while that doesnt have really anything in the way. Yard doesnt matter, cause he is getting in 16 tri axle loads of fill and then doing hardscaping.


----------



## mikewhite85

Youngblood Hawke Performs "We Come Running" - YouTube

The guy playing guitar to the left is one of my climbers! His band really took off as he has been touring for the last 2 months or so. Probably half of the guys who have worked for me here in LA have been in bands.


----------



## treeclimber101

mikewhite85 said:


> Youngblood Hawke Performs "We Come Running" - YouTube
> 
> The guy playing guitar to the left is one of my climbers! His band really took off as he has been touring for the last 2 months or so. Probably half of the guys who have worked for me here in LA have been in bands.


. That was a pretty good tune , I will check them out a bit more on itunes .


----------



## lxt

*What did I do while surfing this site??*

Had to close out a pop up box several times!!!! why would they ask us if we need a tree service & then the "ask an arborist online" promo............WTF? am I gonna have to close out these multi boxes of needless solicitation while reading posts everytime?



LXT............


----------



## mikewhite85

View attachment 262391


Bid on one of the largest eucs I have ever seen. I put my shoe in the picture for reference. It was probably 7 or 8' dbh and possibly 150' tall. Highest bid I ever had on a single tree. 8500 for tree and 2300 for stump. The bids will be all over the charts for this one. I almost hope I get it. 2 days with a crane and multiple 40 yard bins to haul away the big wood. Lots of 3120 action for sure. Will buy the biggest bar I can find.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 262391
> 
> 
> Bid on one of the largest eucs I have ever seen. I put my shoe in the picture for reference. It was probably 7 or 8' dbh and possibly 150' tall. Highest bid I ever had on a single tree. 8500 for tree and 2300 for stump. The bids will be all over the charts for this one. I almost hope I get it. 2 days with a crane and multiple 40 yard bins to haul away the big wood. Lots of 3120 action for sure. Will buy the biggest bar I can find.



Those are the fun ones,, 
Jeff


----------



## SquirrelMan

jefflovstrom said:


> Those are the fun ones,,
> Jeff



What did you do today jeff? Sit in the chair or did you go out and watch one of the crews you "manage" cut trees? Ask me.. I cut a tree today.. when was the last time you did that secretary girl?


----------



## treeclimber101

​


SquirrelMan said:


> What did you do today jeff? Sit in the chair or did you go out and watch one of the crews you "manage" cut trees? Ask me.. I cut a tree today.. when was the last time you did that secretary girl?



Well see now you've done it there jethro ! I wouldn't go scratching around too much roun here ! I mean then I am gonna start really getting hard on ya ! If ya think I am annoying now or getting annoying I can get a lot worse !


----------



## Zale

opcorn:


----------



## SquirrelMan

treeclimber101 said:


> ​
> Well see now you've done it there jethro ! I wouldn't go scratching around too much roun here ! I mean then I am gonna start really getting hard on ya ! If ya think I am annoying now or getting annoying I can get a lot worse !



I think you and this lovstrom clown are worse than these teenage cyber bullies on the the news. Its quite ironic how ppl who are failures in life get so big and tough online... :rolleyes2:


----------



## treeclimber101

SquirrelMan said:


> I think you and this lovstrom clown are worse than these teenage cyber bullies on the the news. Its quite ironic how ppl who are failures in life get so big and tough online... :rolleyes2:



I think your gonna get annoyed , cause I am annoying ! I am not threatening you or bullying you , your just sheltered maybe you've been told for a long time that your not a goof ,but when you start a thread and hear what you weren't expecting then obviously you get twisted , that's sheltered ! And it's my opinion that's all . So I am gonna just let this go . Alright ?


----------



## SquirrelMan

treeclimber101 said:


> I think your gonna get annoyed , cause I am annoying ! I am not threatening you or bullying you , your just sheltered maybe you've been told for a long time that your not a goof ,but when you start a thread and hear what you weren't expecting then obviously you get twisted , that's sheltered ! And it's my opinion that's all . So I am gonna just let this go . Alright ?



No I think you are twisted and sheltered.. I will agree you are annoying but you are not cute or special no matter what your mother tells you. I started a thread to essentially see what ppl are using for the junk saws basically to cut brush. You and a handful of other doofus types decide to turn it into a personal attack. I could care less what you or any of the "big tough clowns" do. The are plenty of members on this site that actually have constructive and beneficial input, all I have to do is ignore the trash, pretty easy.


----------



## MarquisTree

Did i miss something? what happened to TV? He used to chase me everywhere on two sites. Interject is ignorance into every post i made. I kinda of miss him, his bold statements were very entertaining. He is a slightly more mature Justin (OD)


----------



## Zale

Some people are so sensitive.


----------



## jefflovstrom

SquirrelMan said:


> What did you do today jeff? Sit in the chair or did you go out and watch one of the crews you "manage" cut trees? Ask me.. I cut a tree today.. when was the last time you did that secretary girl?



Ha ha! You could not do my job or anything I've done,, dope,,,Love your post's tho!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I think your gonna get annoyed , cause I am annoying ! I am not threatening you or bullying you , your just sheltered maybe you've been told for a long time that your not a goof ,but when you start a thread and hear what you weren't expecting then obviously you get twisted , that's sheltered ! And it's my opinion that's all . So I am gonna just let this go . Alright ?



These dopes come and go,, see them all the time.
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

I wonder if squirrel will be sitting next to smokey in banned camp soon?..lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

SquirrelMan said:


> What did you do today jeff? Sit in the chair or did you go out and watch one of the crews you "manage" cut trees? Ask me.. I cut a tree today.. when was the last time you did that secretary girl?



I expected the little girls reponse.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

woodsman44 said:


> I wonder if squirrel will be sitting next to smokey in banned camp soon?..lol



I think him and smokey are one of the same. They are both from georgia


----------



## OLD OAK

SquirrelMan said:


> No I think you are twisted and sheltered.. I will agree you are annoying but you are not cute or special no matter what your mother tells you. I started a thread to essentially see what ppl are using for the junk saws basically to cut brush. You and a handful of other doofus types decide to turn it into a personal attack. I could care less what you or any of the "big tough clowns" do. The are plenty of members on this site that actually have constructive and beneficial input, all I have to do is ignore the trash, pretty easy.



SquirrelMan the Hack is pissed off because he only has 2 Stihl saws and 1 is broke, so he posted in the 101 form abought buying a $75.00 poulan off craigs list. Everyone did not tell him what he wanted to hear so he came here to attack some of the pros. Like others have told you SquirrelAss, if you learn to run a business you might just beable to buy yourself a few new saws. Then you wont have to ask dumb ass questions. Until then have fun with the poulan wildthing


----------



## Pelorus

I had a lousy day today, er, yesterday, winching a couple of large windthrown hemlocks away from a cottage.
Steep slope - all rock. 
Job took far longer than estimated. It was a total mindnumbing drag.


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> Did i miss something? what happened to TV? He used to chase me everywhere on two sites. Interject is ignorance into every post i made. I kinda of miss him, his bold statements were very entertaining. He is a slightly more mature Justin (OD)



I'm a little worried about the old bastard myself!! Sent him a pm maybe a week ago, and he never got back to me. My senses tell me something may be wrong. Sure hope not!! I actually like that old #######!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm a little worried about the old bastard myself!! Sent him a pm maybe a week ago, and he never got back to me. My senses tell me something may be wrong. Sure hope not!! I actually like that old #######!! Lol.



Wilfords fine ...... I see him posting often in others threads and forums , I have something to tell you though and I will try to keep it a secret , he can't stand you that's maybe why he is ignoring you ! He would rather make a clean cut then corespond with someone he loathes apparently . But we'll just keep that on the DL :msp_sneaky:


----------



## SquirrelMan

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha ha! You could not do my job or anything I've done,, dope,,,Love your post's tho!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Your right, Im not feminine enough for your job.

"I expected the little girls reponse.
Jeff "
You always have alot of quibs but as soon as I say something to you I get a "imfraction" I bet you were the suck up to the teach kid that everyone beat up ever since kindergarten.

"OLD OAK

SquirrelMan the Hack is pissed off because he only has 2 Stihl saws and 1 is broke, so he posted in the 101 form abought buying a $75.00 poulan off craigs list. Everyone did not tell him what he wanted to hear so he came here to attack some of the pros. Like others have told you SquirrelAss, if you learn to run a business you might just beable to buy yourself a few new saws. Then you wont have to ask dumb ass questions. Until then have fun with the poulan wildthing"

Oh yeah, I am a hack because I want to see who else uses a poulan to chop brush.. I just started my business with zero dollars and zero assets about 4 months ago, and have done very well. I expect to have a chipper by summer. Go ahead and call me a hack but I generate the lead, sell the lead, climb the tree, bring the help, contract to log removal, and contract a chipper or grapple for debris removal.. Everything is done legal, all employees are legal. all trimming done rope and saddle. You call me hack now but in 2 years, guys like you will call me the BOSS.


----------



## SquirrelMan

Off to work. I expect to get banned as this Lovstrom character is the prettiest girl in town and doesnt like me (or his' self) Have a good day everyone.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wilfords fine ...... I see him posting often in others threads and forums , I have something to tell you though and I will try to keep it a secret , he can't stand you that's maybe why he is ignoring you ! He would rather make a clean cut then corespond with someone he loathes apparently . But we'll just keep that on the DL :msp_sneaky:



Lol.. jusy how many forums do you stalk up, you #######ed fat weirdo? How do you have time for anything else?? Just sayin'.

Mornin' Porks!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I wanna be the first to say I told you so squirrel man and ted bundy dei. Played tennis together !


----------



## formationrx

*...*

...got to do some snip'in and clip'in 2day... its raining but who cares... should finish early anyway... maybe do some shop work when i get done... chippys blades could use an edge... is someone barking up the wrong tree in here again?... someones gonna get a pistol in the fist hole...


----------



## Zale

SquirrelMan said:


> Your right, Im not feminine enough for your job.
> 
> "I expected the little girls reponse.
> Jeff "
> You always have alot of quibs but as soon as I say something to you I get a "imfraction" I bet you were the suck up to the teach kid that everyone beat up ever since kindergarten.
> 
> "OLD OAK
> 
> SquirrelMan the Hack is pissed off because he only has 2 Stihl saws and 1 is broke, so he posted in the 101 form abought buying a $75.00 poulan off craigs list. Everyone did not tell him what he wanted to hear so he came here to attack some of the pros. Like others have told you SquirrelAss, if you learn to run a business you might just beable to buy yourself a few new saws. Then you wont have to ask dumb ass questions. Until then have fun with the poulan wildthing"
> 
> Oh yeah, I am a hack because I want to see who else uses a poulan to chop brush.. I just started my business with zero dollars and zero assets about 4 months ago, and have done very well. I expect to have a chipper by summer. Go ahead and call me a hack but I generate the lead, sell the lead, climb the tree, bring the help, contract to log removal, and contract a chipper or grapple for debris removal.. Everything is done legal, all employees are legal. all trimming done rope and saddle. You call me hack now but in 2 years, guys like you will call me the BOSS.




I hope you don't get banned. That's the funniest post I read in awhile.


----------



## SquirrelMan

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. jusy how many forums do you stalk up, you #######ed fat weirdo? How do you have time for anything else?? Just sayin'.
> 
> Mornin' Porks!!



5'11" 195 lbs. Will out run you any day. 
I check my email every morning to see if the website generated a lead, I check facebook also and lately AS before walking out the door...
When I comment on the commercial section its stalking, when the "pros" drop in on 101 to belittle a newcomer its kosher. 
Get over yourself. Just sayin'.


----------



## Pelorus

SquirrelMan said:


> 5'11" 195 lbs. Will out run you any day.
> I check my email every morning to see if the website generated a lead, I check facebook also and lately AS before walking out the door...
> When I comment on the commercial section its stalking, when the "pros" drop in on 101 to belittle a newcomer its kosher.
> Get over yourself. Just sayin'.



Squirrel, you gotta just let it go. I don't wanna see you get yourself banned either, and honestly, you took some stuff that was said the wrong way. Unlike you, I don't have a website, rarely go on facebook, and have to get my daughter to help me with the damn computer half the time. You are way ahead of me with technology. 
Also, if you read this commercial forum much, you will see "pros" slam other "pros" all the time. This isn't like math where there is only 1 right answer. Post something about an inefficient/dumb or unsafe way of doing something and look out!!!


----------



## Gologit

SquirrelMan said:


> 5'11" 195 lbs. Will out run you any day.
> I check my email every morning to see if the website generated a lead, I check facebook also and lately AS before walking out the door...
> When I comment on the commercial section its stalking, when the "pros" drop in on 101 to belittle a newcomer its kosher.
> Get over yourself. Just sayin'.



You just don't get it yet. You came on here and started busting on the very guys who could help you the most. Grow up.

From now on please confine your posts to Arborist 101.


----------



## Pelorus

A couple of pics of the hemlock cleanup. Fellow I was helping thought the job would take two or three hours. It took almost nine, so there was an atmosphere of unhappiness.
Portable capstan winch worked hard.

View attachment 262495
View attachment 262496
View attachment 262497


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> A couple of pics of the hemlock cleanup. Fellow I was helping thought the job would take two or three hours. It took almost nine, so there was an atmosphere of unhappiness.
> Portable capstan winch worked hard.
> 
> View attachment 262495
> View attachment 262496
> View attachment 262497



Nice scenery,, looks like you guys busted a s s, 
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice scenery,, looks like you guys busted a s s,
> Jeff



Neat how slippery that rock gets when the moss peels off!
Anyway, two of us are 51, and Myles (the guy in one of the photos) is 62 or 63.
Would have been a job better suited to younger legs, but the three of us gave a decent account of what old age and treachery can accomplish.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Neat how slippery that rock gets when the moss peels off!
> Anyway, two of us are 51, and Myles (the guy in one of the photos) is 62 or 63.
> Would have been a job better suited to younger legs, but the three of us gave a decent account of what old age and treachery can accomplish.



How did you get it up that steep hill? 
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Hung a block way up in a hemlock, with another one at the base so that the rope would run level to the winch.
Used 150' of tired bluestreak arbormaster. That rope is headed for a ride in the washing machine the next time the wife isn't around!


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> A couple of pics of the hemlock cleanup. Fellow I was helping thought the job would take two or three hours. It took almost nine, so there was an atmosphere of unhappiness.
> Portable capstan winch worked hard.
> 
> View attachment 262495
> View attachment 262496
> View attachment 262497



Omg man that looks like an awful job there , not what you did just that hill looks like a ankle breaker from start to finish , sure woulda been nice to have a fishing pole though , I woulda figured that into the day somehow . But you guys that live in places like that are prolly tired of always fishing and #### .


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Hung a block way up in a hemlock, with another one at the base so that the rope would run level to the winch.
> Used 150' of tired bluestreak arbormaster. That rope is headed for a ride in the washing machine the next time the wife isn't around!



Throw it in an old pillow case it works real nice gets the dirt off the rope and keeps all the big chunks loose in the bag then ya just toss it , or save it for another dirty rope


----------



## treeman75

It looks like a job to put a big number on and hope they dont call.


----------



## Pelorus

I can't say enough good things about Bluestreak / Goldstreak. That rope is some tough SOB.


----------



## treeman75

I didnt do anything this week. I was sick wed night and thur with the flu. Its been in the mid 50's all this week and going to be the same next week. I gotta get off my butt and get some shet done.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I didnt do anything this week. I was sick wed night and thur with the flu. Its been in the mid 50's all this week and going to be the same next week. I gotta get off my butt and get some shet done.



The bright side is that you got the flu early!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> I can't say enough good things about Bluestreak / Goldstreak. That rope is some tough SOB.



I bought 200 ft of that like 8 years ago , I only have about 100 ft of usable rope left but it doesn't glaze easy either , it's pricey now . Well all rope is expensive ......... I like it though , I like that other arbor plex too


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm sorry not the arbor plex the arbormaster rope , I also have the red tenex for big wood


----------



## SquirrelMan

Gologit said:


> You just don't get it yet. You came on here and started busting on the very guys who could help you the most. Grow up.
> 
> From now on please confine your posts to Arborist 101.



I understand what you are saying.. but I am talking about jeff lovstrom.. I quick scroll through his recent posts will reveal that he does not actually post anything helpful.. he only bullies and belittles yet no moderator takes action for whatever reason.


I once heard a saying. The wolf came in night and took the mother sheep's young. The next morning the shepherd came, saw the mother sheep and knew not what had happened the night before. The wolf came shortly after the shepherd and was immediately charged by the sheep. The shepherd only saw the sheep attack and cast her away from herd.


----------



## OLD OAK

SquirrelMan said:


> I understand what you are saying.. but I am talking about jeff lovstrom.. I quick scroll through his recent posts will reveal that he does not actually post anything helpful.. he only bullies and belittles yet no moderator takes action for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> I once heard a saying. The wolf came in night and took the mother sheep's young. The next morning the shepherd came, saw the mother sheep and knew not what had happened the night before. The wolf came shortly after the shepherd and was immediately charged by the sheep. The shepherd only saw the sheep attack and cast her away from herd.



I read that 4 times and still dont know WTF you are talking about. I know a lot of tree guys smoke crack, Hit the pipe today? Boss


----------



## SquirrelMan

OLD OAK said:


> I read that 4 times and still dont know WTF you are talking about. I know a lot of tree guys smoke crack, Hit the pipe today? Boss



I did not expect any of the nonintellectuals in the room to even begin to grasp my parable. You are another great example of a non contributor to the forum.


----------



## jefflovstrom

SquirrelMan said:


> I did not expect any of the nonintellectuals in the room to even begin to grasp my parable. You are another great example of a non contributor to the forum.



Although I do not know why you chose me to blame, I don't mind at all. But this post take's all the blame off me with what you just said with this post.
Ban me, because I am gonna tell you that this is a professional tree guy site and if you do not know how to come here and introduce yourself and act respectful and can take a little ribbing, get to know us, and RELAX,,,, then get the hell out!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

SquirrelMan said:


> I did not expect any of the nonintellectuals in the room to even begin to grasp my parable. You are another great example of a non contributor to the forum.



If you don't like it here then why post ? I mean your making it hard on yourself now . I mean and what are you doing to contribute ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

SquirrelMan said:


> I did not expect any of the nonintellectuals in the room to even begin to grasp my parable. You are another great example of a non contributor to the forum.



I think you were told to stay in 101,,, 
Jeff :angry2:


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> I read that 4 times and still dont know WTF you are talking about. I know a lot of tree guys smoke crack, Hit the pipe today? Boss



Meth is big in the south ? I thought it was all those Midwest states and out on the other coast line !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sounds like someone is headed to banned camp. lol


----------



## mr. holden wood

SquirrelMan said:


> I understand what you are saying.. but I am talking about jeff lovstrom.. I quick scroll through his recent posts will reveal that he does not actually post anything helpful.. he only bullies and belittles yet no moderator takes action for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> I once heard a saying. The wolf came in night and took the mother sheep's young. The next morning the shepherd came, saw the mother sheep and knew not what had happened the night before. The wolf came shortly after the shepherd and was immediately charged by the sheep. The shepherd only saw the sheep attack and cast her away from herd.



The sooner you learn not much around here is that helpful the better of youll be. The guys you are all bent out of shape have thousands of posts and thousands of jobs behind them, the days of talking about the best starter chipper or poo yawns as good saws are long gone. Just chill out a bit ,put a few pics up now and then and insult the previous post. ..thats what I do. 
Oh and cut out the cryptic crap, its treeguys forum. Keep it simple please,now run along little squirrel.


----------



## SquirrelMan

treeclimber101 said:


> If you don't like it here then why post ? I mean your making it hard on yourself now . I mean and what are you doing to contribute ?



I have been interrupted by lovstrom in several post namely on in which I advised a homeowner to hire a professional to take down a oak with a broken top.. He advised me that I should not give advice in a attempt to belittle me and make himself feel better. Please lovstrom tell me how my advice was poor / dangerous to that homeowner and how your quib was a contribution to the forum and sound advice to the homeowner. not only do you not contribute but you devalue the contributions of others.\

"Although I do not know why you chose me to blame, I don't mind at all. But this post take's all the blame off me with what you just said with this post.
Ban me, because I am gonna tell you that this is a professional tree guy site and if you do not know how to come here and introduce yourself and act respectful and can take a little ribbing, get to know us, and RELAX,,,, then get the hell out!
Jeff "

I can take plenty of ribbing, obviously I titled my post regarding the poulan to allow a bit of playful ribbing to be taken but a select few ppl decide to make it a personal attack. I have been reading this forum for awhile now and see alot of guys here that good ppl and informative to boot. You are not one of them. Despite your high number of post. They are either empty of devoid of usefull information or derogatory and rude. You are neither a tree cutter, a tree service owner, you seem to have nothing technical to contribute and are a source of negativity. As my understand of the site rules I have received with my infraction, you should be banned and asked to get out.


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> Meth is big in the south ? I thought it was all those Midwest states and out on the other coast line !



Lots of crack heads here, I have cleaned up behind one company (there unfinished job) That left beer cans the customer's yard. They drank beer as they worked. Same company employes (last year) got in a fist fight with each other in a customers front yard. Wish i would have seen that, a good friend of mine was landscapeing across the street and saw the whole thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sounds like someone is headed to banned camp. lol



Send me and keep him,,, maybe he will learn something.
Jeff


----------



## SquirrelMan

mr. holden wood said:


> The sooner you learn not much around here is that helpful the better of youll be. The guys you are all bent out of shape have thousands of posts and thousands of jobs behind them, the days of talking about the best starter chipper or poo yawns as good saws are long gone. Just chill out a bit ,put a few pics up now and then and insult the previous post. ..thats what I do.
> Oh and cut out the cryptic crap, its treeguys forum. Keep it simple please,now run along little squirrel.



Your right, I forget that what type of quality man the average tree man is. I just expected more since everyone here had the drive at one time no matter how long ago to do research and better themselves in the industry as I am now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

SquirrelMan said:


> .. but I am talking about jeff lovstrom.. I quick scroll through his recent posts will reveal that he does not actually post anything helpful.. he only bullies and belittles yet no moderator takes action



Do you know me? 
There is no way to do a quick scroll on me fairly. 
BTW, the fact that I have never been banned should tell you that we are a cool group of guy's and we don't complain about moderation.. 
Last thing, If you forget to bring your 'man-suit' to commercial, go home.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cleared a bunch of under growth, spread chips over the whole area and finished up today planting 5 trees.


----------



## SquirrelMan

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you know me?
> There is no way to do a quick scroll on me fairly.
> BTW, the fact that I have never been banned should tell you that we are a cool group of guy's and we don't complain about moderation..
> Last thing, If you forget to bring your 'man-suit' to commercial, go home.
> Jeff



I am always in my man suit. What do tree service secretaries like yourself wear?
You came to 101 where I have confined my posts. I came to your house. Most every thread on 101 has you dropping in to belittle someone. I am not even so personally offended for anything said to myself personally as I am by the general hostile environment that in my short time visiting the site seems to emanate principally from yourself.


----------



## SquirrelMan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cleared a bunch of under growth, spread chips over the whole area and finished up today planting 5 trees.



Do you offer a guarantee on planting? It seems to be the norm here and although I have been asked to give a quote I just don't bother because I don't want to risk biting a bullet later.


----------



## cfield

Squirells and professional tree work rarely mix well together.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

your really asking for it, you keep it up, your gonna know what it feels like in ban camp. just saying.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SquirrelMan said:


> Do you offer a guarantee on planting? It seems to be the norm here and although I have been asked to give a quote I just don't bother because I don't want to risk biting a bullet later.



If they want a guarantee, i just charge more to cover the cost of another tree if it dies. But i only buy trees from good reputital places.


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> Send me and keep him,,, maybe he will learn something.
> Jeff



You just gotta luv a guy willing to be the sacrificial lamb in the herd (flock?) of sheep that attack the wolf!
Offering to take a hit for the team is very noble Mr. Jeff. The shepherd should at least give you the key to the beer fridge.


----------



## OLD OAK

SquirrelMan said:


> Do you offer a guarantee on planting? It seems to be the norm here and although I have been asked to give a quote I just don't bother because I don't want to risk biting a bullet later.



When we install trees or plants we offer NO guarantee. The trees or plants are healthy when installed and it is the customers job to make sure that they get wattered, the nighbors dog does not piss on them every day and the deer dont eat them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

SquirrelMan said:


> I am always in my man suit. What do tree service secretaries like yourself wear?
> You came to 101 where I have confined my posts. I came to your house. Most every thread on 101 has you dropping in to belittle someone. I am not even so personally offended for anything said to myself personally as I am by the general hostile environment that in my short time visiting the site seems to emanate principally from yourself.



Sounds like you got a crush on me! :sweet_kiss:
Jeff


----------



## SquirrelMan

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like you got a crush on me! :sweet_kiss:
> Jeff



Your the prettiest tree service secretary on the forum, what did you expect? :sweet_kiss:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> The shepherd should at least give you the key to the beer fridge.



Gonna sneak them in my secretary dress!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

SquirrelMan said:


> Your the prettiest tree service secretary on the forum, what did you expect? :sweet_kiss:



Now look aren't you belittling him ? I mean you can't be a ##### with a soggy vajayjay and then break someone else's balls !


----------



## Gologit

SquirrelMan said:


> I understand what you are saying.. but I am talking about jeff lovstrom.. I quick scroll through his recent posts will reveal that he does not actually post anything helpful.. he only bullies and belittles yet no moderator takes action for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> I once heard a saying. The wolf came in night and took the mother sheep's young. The next morning the shepherd came, saw the mother sheep and knew not what had happened the night before. The wolf came shortly after the shepherd and was immediately charged by the sheep. The shepherd only saw the sheep attack and cast her away from herd.



I tried asking you to stay in 101. It didn't work because you didn't listen. What you're doing is complaining about site moderation and you're stirring up trouble when there's absolutely no reason to.


----------



## Zale

What we have here, is a failure to communicate.


----------



## TreeGuyHR

Second day I did significant climbing since my shoulder and thumb injuries around 6 weeks ago. Four hrs, three pines (around 120, 100, and 60 ft. tall). I climbed nearly to the top of each to remove suspect branches. My climber got the other seven (in a half day!). There is a beetle outbreak going on, and I am proposing to the client that the sanitizing may head off infestation. Now I have to look through a big pile of tagged limbs and ID what I have; probably will include shoot moth, wood borers, branch canker, pitch moth, black pine leaf scale -- and perhaps the dreaded California Five-Spined Ips. 

Then again, if I find these, I will propose a penetrating bark spray systemic, applied for 10 ft. of trunk at the base of the live crown from a back pack sprayer. Yes, I have done this -- and it is a pain! Helped to mess up my shoulder, when I applied two tanks (6 gal) after several days topping a big residential pine at about 70 ft. where it was 22 in. in diameter.

pic:

View attachment 262550


----------



## jefflovstrom

So, we now have a branch in Thousand Oaks, Ontario (IE), LA, and San Diego,,,,,, Busy!
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

TreeGuyHR said:


> Second day I did significant climbing since my shoulder and thumb injuries around 6 weeks ago. Four hrs, three pines (around 120, 100, and 60 ft. tall). I climbed nearly to the top of each to remove suspect branches. My climber got the other seven (in a half day!). There is a beetle outbreak going on, and I am proposing to the client that the sanitizing may head off infestation. Now I have to look through a big pile of tagged limbs and ID what I have; probably will include shoot moth, wood borers, branch canker, pitch moth, black pine leaf scale -- and perhaps the dreaded California Five-Spined Ips.
> 
> Then again, if I find these, I will propose a penetrating bark spray systemic, applied for 10 ft. of trunk at the base of the live crown from a back pack sprayer. Yes, I have done this -- and it is a pain! Helped to mess up my shoulder, when I applied two tanks (6 gal) after several days topping a big residential pine at about 70 ft. where it was 22 in. in diameter.
> 
> pic:
> 
> View attachment 262550



Ponderosa pine right? Those trees and white pines are going down all over seattle.Never heard of the backpackspray remedy, what is it and do you have any real experience with it working. Seems like something to contract out to a spray service imo.backpacksprayers are for landscapers sprayinground up . Talked to a bcma and he basically said let em rip, they don't have much biz in a urban forrest to begin with. What say you?


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> So, we now have a branch in Thousand Oaks, Ontario (IE), LA, and San Diego,,,,,, Busy!
> Jeff



I see your trucks every now and then in the San Fernando Valley, quite a few times at my local dump in Granada Hills. You guys only do commercial, right?


----------



## treemandan

OLD OAK said:


> I read that 4 times and still dont know WTF you are talking about. I know a lot of tree guys smoke crack, Hit the pipe today? Boss



The parable suggests how we sometimes make judgements and know only part of the situation.


----------



## treemandan

SquirrelMan said:


> I have been interrupted by lovstrom in several post namely on in which I advised a homeowner to hire a professional to take down a oak with a broken top.. He advised me that I should not give advice in a attempt to belittle me and make himself feel better. Please lovstrom tell me how my advice was poor / dangerous to that homeowner and how your quib was a contribution to the forum and sound advice to the homeowner. not only do you not contribute but you devalue the contributions of others.\
> 
> "Although I do not know why you chose me to blame, I don't mind at all. But this post take's all the blame off me with what you just said with this post.
> Ban me, because I am gonna tell you that this is a professional tree guy site and if you do not know how to come here and introduce yourself and act respectful and can take a little ribbing, get to know us, and RELAX,,,, then get the hell out!
> Jeff "
> 
> I can take plenty of ribbing, obviously I titled my post regarding the poulan to allow a bit of playful ribbing to be taken but a select few ppl decide to make it a personal attack. I have been reading this forum for awhile now and see alot of guys here that good ppl and informative to boot. You are not one of them. Despite your high number of post. They are either empty of devoid of usefull information or derogatory and rude. You are neither a tree cutter, a tree service owner, you seem to have nothing technical to contribute and are a source of negativity. As my understand of the site rules I have received with my infraction, you should be banned and asked to get out.



There really is no real meaning in anything that was ever said, there is no real meaning in the universe until we, as humans, make it mean something. Usually we make it mean something that we want or even make it mean something we feel. Whether is postive or negative depends on the indivual. When a negative comment is made to a person that person chooses , by his own right, whether to allow the comment to have meaning. It didn't mean anything until you, me and them made it have meaning. Remember this parable:
Sticks and stones can break my bones and anyone who don't like me can just go right ahead and suck my ####.
Also remember that you are special, you are the only one of you and you live in a world of other people exactly like you.
Also : Poulans are like mopeds, they are fun to ride but you don't want to let yer friends see you do it.

And of course there is this:


Katy Perry - Firework - YouTube
Now take all of this ( and yer little Poulan too), go back to 101 and have a great day!


----------



## TreeGuyHR

mr. holden wood said:


> Ponderosa pine right? Those trees and white pines are going down all over seattle.Never heard of the backpackspray remedy, what is it and do you have any real experience with it working. Seems like something to contract out to a spray service imo.backpacksprayers are for landscapers sprayinground up . Talked to a bcma and he basically said let em rip, they don't have much biz in a urban forrest to begin with. What say you?



I have five service areas: insect and disease diagnosis and treatment, risk assessment, tree pruning and removal, forestry, and appraisals. Not the most profitable business model, i have discovered, but that is gradually getting better.

_*(The below is for advice to licensed applicators only)*_

About the chemical app:

There is one compound (in addition to carbaryl sprays like Sevin) that I am familiar with that will treat bark beetles, wood borers, shoot moth, and the like in pine: Safari. It is a neonictinoid insecticide that is mixed with water and a bark penetrant (Pentrabark) for systemic application by spraying on the bark. The label says to apply it to the lower 8 ft. of trunk, but in a big pine, I figured that much of the product would not effectively reach the top unless I climbed the tree. I have applied it both ways to big ponderossa pines, and will be seeing results.

The central problem with treating bark beetles is that they also carry a pathogenic fungus that blocks up the sapwood; therefore, unless you treat the tree for beetle before they get there or are only there in small numbers, or also treat the fungus, the fungal infection may kill the tree (or at least the top) before the tree can wall off the invading fungus. 

The only fungicide I have used is Shepherd, applied with a microinjector; it is a pain to use on conifers, because you have to pound in a fragile ($35) needle without bending it, inject the tree, and repeat many times, because only 1 ml is injected at a time. The recommended dose for various diseases is once every 4 in. of circumference -- and again, I believe that big trees are off the chart, and one would have to circle the trunk several times in the live crown to have much effect, and again, only before significant amounts of the sapwood have been occluded or it won't translocate. So far, I have only used Shepherd on smaller hardwoods (and a few big ones) with my micro-injector at the base of the tree.


----------



## TreeGuyHR

TreeGuyHR said:


> I have five service areas: insect and disease diagnosis and treatment, risk assessment, tree pruning and removal, forestry, and appraisals. Not the most profitable business model, i have discovered, but that is gradually getting better.
> 
> _*(The below is for advice to licensed applicators only)*_
> 
> About the chemical app:
> 
> There is one compound (in addition to carbaryl sprays like Sevin) that I am familiar with that will treat bark beetles, wood borers, shoot moth, and the like in pine: Safari. It is a neonictinoid insecticide that is mixed with water and a bark penetrant (Pentrabark) for systemic application by spraying on the bark. The label says to apply it to the lower 8 ft. of trunk, but in a big pine, I figured that much of the product would not effectively reach the top unless I climbed the tree. I have applied it both ways to big ponderossa pines, and will be seeing results.
> 
> The central problem with treating bark beetles is that they also carry a pathogenic fungus that blocks up the sapwood; therefore, unless you treat the tree for beetle before they get there or are only there in small numbers, or also treat the fungus, the fungal infection may kill the tree (or at least the top) before the tree can wall off the invading fungus.
> 
> The only fungicide I have used is Shepherd, applied with a microinjector; it is a pain to use on conifers, because you have to pound in a fragile ($35) needle without bending it, inject the tree, and repeat many times, because only 1 ml is injected at a time. The recommended dose for various diseases is once every 4 in. of circumference -- and again, I believe that big trees are off the chart, and one would have to circle the trunk several times in the live crown to have much effect, and again, only before significant amounts of the sapwood have been occluded or it won't translocate. So far, I have only used Shepherd on smaller hardwoods (and a few big ones) with my micro-injector at the base of the tree.



Pics in that big pine I am attempting to save from Five-Spined Ips infestation:

View attachment 262618
View attachment 262619


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> I see your trucks every now and then in the San Fernando Valley, quite a few times at my local dump in Granada Hills. You guys only do commercial, right?



Hi Mike, I am Op's in San Diego county, we only do commercial here. I think the LA guy's do certain residential jobs, but we all four branches run things the way they work for us. Residential in so-cal is not the way to go here for us. But then again,, if it's the right job, we will do it.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> My echo 330 with a muffler mod out cuts my new 201T in stock form. I have used echo top handles all my life and the only complaint I have had is their under powered. The new 355 seems to have addressed that problem. I admit the echos I have had don't last as long as the 200T of old, but still only cost a 1/3, and you can easily get parts for them. Unlike Stihl who make it impossible to get parts except from a dealer.
> Sorry you got here when the weather changed sgreanbeans, It's been kind of chilly in the mornings with that cold front that came in. I had to ware a jacket to work yesterday morning.:msp_biggrin:



Hmm my experience just opposite first climb saw for my biz echo lasted two year until groundy left on back of trailer and it was missing when home. Ms 200t wouldnt start less than 3 mths from new last stihl I ever buy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Hmm my experience just opposite first climb saw for my biz echo lasted two year until groundy left on back of trailer and it was missing when home. Ms 200t wouldnt start less than 3 mths from new last stihl I ever buy.



Dang Rope!!!
Use a comma or two!!!! :msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Well I climbed out 2 red oaks this morning , and I am fully paying for it with my hand being as sore as the day I was sitting in the ER


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I climbed out 2 red oaks this morning , and I am fully paying for it with my hand being as sore as the day I was sitting in the ER


 
Are you done with that sapling, or are you just looking for sympathy? 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you done with that sapling, or are you just looking for sympathy?
> Jeff



Sapling ? The pair were 80 fters why cause I only had 2 cuts to drop the top left , whatever man , at least I worked through it , a lot of guys wouldn't even try to climb if they can barely start a saw with a mashed hand .


----------



## treeclimber101

And I don't "have" to climb I wanted too . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Sapling ? The pair were 80 fters why cause I only had 2 cuts to drop the top left , whatever man , at least I worked through it , a lot of guys wouldn't even try to climb if they can barely start a saw with a mashed hand .



You sir, you know how to use a 'comma',, hat's off to you!
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

101, stay outa them tree's, your gonna hurt you hand big guy lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's what I have to say to that !


----------



## no tree to big

had a squirrel try to commit suicide the other day it popped out of a hole in a piece we picked with the crane I seen it freakin so I tried to get the piece down quick before it jumped but it tried to leap for the boom and well missed and flew right at me I thought about trying to catch it but I chickened out and let it hit, about 70', thing hit laid on its side for a min started pushing with one leg spinning in circles got up and ran off, tough little bastards 

god I work with a bunch of sissys as soon as anybody sees one little drop of blood its like you lost a leg and god forbid you get a scratch on your face it almost sets off a panic


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I climbed out 2 red oaks this morning , and I am fully paying for it with my hand being as sore as the day I was sitting in the ER



Is that a fishing net!!??


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Here's what I have to say to that !



What kind of saw ya using?


----------



## treeclimber101

I am using the 338 huskies now and love them , and Ben nooooo that's not a fishing net , it's a pole and a loop in my lanyard , I could see how a fishing net in a tree would seem logical :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And I don't "have" to climb I wanted too . :hmm3grin2orange:



So you mean to say you climb a sissy tree or two, when you feel frisky? Sounds about right.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> So you mean to say you climb a sissy tree or two, when you feel frisky? Sounds about right.



Well if I stop climbing for too long then I will suck like you ! And that's unexceptable . So I just thought that yesterday would be a good skills honing day , and BTW I did both in under 2 hours , not 3 days a piece LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well if I stop climbing for too long then I will suck like you ! And that's unexceptable . So I just thought that yesterday would be a good skills honing day , and BTW I did both in under 2 hours , not 3 days a piece LOL



Ya, way to knock out them beginner trees with the quickness, Porks!!


----------



## Gologit

treeclimber101 said:


> Well if I stop climbing for too long then I will suck like you ! And that's unexceptable . So I just thought that yesterday would be a good skills honing day , and BTW I did both in under 2 hours , not 3 days a piece LOL



How's the hand?


----------



## tree MDS

Just fired up my complementary rental Camry. My god, I can't wait for my new truck. This thing is taking all the fun out of driving!! Its actually so lame, that I'm considering getting the supercharger option on the new truck. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Gologit said:


> How's the hand?



Better today , I just feel like I am not getting anywhere quickly ! It's been 3 weeks and yesterday just kinda sucked bad . My wife made me few some drinks last nite at our friends house to ease the pain but this getting old #### is not fun . Thanks for asking by the way .


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Just fired up my complementary rental Camry. My god, I can't wait for my new truck. This thing is taking all the fun out of driving!! Its actually so lame, that I'm considering getting the supercharger option on the new truck. Lol.



I was looking at toyotas the other day since a lot of guys around swear by them , they are badass man , a bit high priced but they seem kinda worth it , I have to replace jens car first , it's a graduation present and I think I will just run her car til it blows up , are you getting the new truck that Kelly green ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toyota has their act together. I drive a 2012 Tundra 4x4. I love it.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I was looking at toyotas the other day since a lot of guys around swear by them , they are badass man , a bit high priced but they seem kinda worth it , I have to replace jens car first , it's a graduation present and I think I will just run her car til it blows up , are you getting the new truck that Kelly green ?



There's only one green they offer, it's called "spruce mica", or something. It'll have to do. I think I'm gonna call about the supercharger tomorrow. It's supposed to add 60 extra horse, and 52 lb. -ft. of torque. I think it's like $4500 though. Then I wanna swap out the BFG all terrains for the MT's. Still only puts me @ like 22k with the recall dealio.. not horrible.


----------



## sgreanbeans

sup fellas
Well, getting to know the level of skill of my crews, got some work to do.............
Ordered bout 8 grand in saws, btw Jeff, thanks for the hook up, seems we already had a account there, so I am picking up 4 355's Monday.........wheres ur shop? Guys are still kinda trippin on me, never seen a boss man who will jump in with them, went out yesterday and hit all crews with a visit and some cold Gatorade, worked with each one fur bout 2 hours then moved on. Had 1 job at a gay guy couples house, holy crap, dudes are loaded and had one of the baddest houses I have seen yet, so what Danno said a few years ago is right, they have money...and home decorating skills,lol. Bound by some pretty lame corporate rules, so things I want to get them, gotta go thru safety first, as in SRT, not allowed......yet, working on that, seems the only way to really be safe when workin the palms with out gaffin them. Safety boss man coming in from corp in 2 wks to meet me, going to bring that up and hope fully sell it. This place is no different than Iowa in the regards of client education, seems topping is worse here than there. Every things grows back here, so it is common practice as we look at alot of restoration work. CARB sucks! Got some nice iron that we have to send to auction because of its age....lame. Still driving a Focus, the one thing my predecessor WAS right about is the gas mileage, still hard to take myself seriously in that thing, peeps don't expect a tree guy to get out of one of those. Middle son is on the team now, guys are tripping on his work ethic, all go no stop, setting the example at 18, proud papa. 
So there's my ketchup! Going in today to let folks come get some wood, want it out of my yard and going to work on my 8 1/2 x 11 mountain and work on the new SOP, go see my new house and then to the beach with the family, ya'll take care and stay safe


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Toyota has their act together. I drive a 2012 Tundra 4x4. I love it.
> Jeff



Yeah they do!! 

And if I go supercharger, that'll put me @ 336 hp. (with a six speed manual). That means I could probably blow your doors off, old man. Just sayin'. 

In all seriousness, it seems like just the perfect little treat to myself, considering all the years of sufferage..


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Yeah they do!!
> 
> And if I go supercharger, that'll put me @ 336 hp. (with a six speed manual). That means I could probably blow your doors off, old man. Just sayin'.
> 
> In all seriousness, it seems like just the perfect little treat to myself, considering all the years of sufferage..



I have 381hp, 6 speed automatic.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> .........wheres ur shop?



San Marcos. I will hook you up with a great mechanic when he get's back from vacation on Wednesday.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I have 381hp, 6 speed automatic.
> Jeff



Power to weight, baby!! Wanna go for pinks?? 

Took out that tree growing out of the deck yesterday. At least a six hour climb, super technical, super tight spot. Haven't done that in a while. I have to say, I still got it.. maybe not in my 20's anymore, but I still got it. I'm just a little slower, and more grumbly and deliberate about things, is all. Lol. I guess the guy's got to get even for me ditching on them to go #### off the other day.


----------



## beastmaster

I guess I got payed back for all the cali weather jokes. Worked up in"" Valley of Enchantment'', doing some trees at a school. It was a little overcast down here in the IE, but when myself and another climber started up that long winding mountain road to Crestline, it got really cold and foggy. I somehow missed my turn of in the dence fog and ended up an hour late(I'm never late)
I brought some warm clothes, but not warm enough. It was freezing up there, with heavy mist. While up in the top of an Oak removing mistletoe and dead wood, a localized storm sweeped though, bringing high winds, drizzle, even colder air. I felt like a bullrider for a while up there as me and my friend rode it out in those skinny(but strong)Oak branches.
The Guy from ,''Arborworks'', is a old friend and I really wanted to finish up that leg of the job so he could bill, so we worked right through lunch. It was getting dark up there around 3:30, when we finished the last tree.
I took this young hot shot climber, Chris up there with me, He's a production master, worked 8 years at WCA. He did two trees to my one,(maybe three, but who's counting) I had to take a lot of teasing and old man jokes, but that's .O.K.(I can give as good as I get)
Working with a bunch of people you like can take the sting out of the weather some. Got half way down the mountain and the sky opened up, you could see the sun, it was like we were returning from another dimension or something.


----------



## squad143

Competed in our national SAR (search and rescue) games yesterday and our team won. Was nice bringing home the gold.

Going to wash the chipper truck today, clean & service the saws and hopefully do a couple of quotes. Then spend time with the kids cleaning up up the leaves. 

It's a nice day out. Not Cali nice, but I'll take it for Ontario at this time of year.


----------



## treeman75

Hey beans, glad everything is going good. I was thinking of ya last week, I was watching karate kid and checking out the trees and stuff. Did you buy a house already?


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Toyota has their act together. I drive a 2012 Tundra 4x4. I love it.
> Jeff



They don't make anything bigger than a 1500 tho do they or offer diesel? I know there 1500 type is pretty good because pretty much all of my friends drive them but seems kind of limited. They work in an office and use them to pull a quad or go fishing on the weekend, i don't know what i could do with that kind of payload. Every time i buy a truck i think of what kind of a return i can get out of it, or how is it gonna make my life easier. My chevy 3500 has served me well but even it being a one ton is kind of limited you can only pull some bobcats and chippers with it nothing really big. 2000 pounds in the bed is overloaded, if i where to get another pickup i think id get a dodge 5500 with just a flat bed on it since chevy doesn't make them anymore.

Since we buy diesel in bulk at sometimes its cheaper than gasoline the last time i bought it was a few months ago and was around 3.70$ i think gas is more than that now but haven't been to a pump for other than chew in years. I keep a few large empty tanks around for when the price drops so i can ride out the high $ times and buy when i think it has fell significantly. Im kind of surprised more guys don't do this the guys we use will deliver as little as 500 gallons. which over that tank saves you a crap load probably 500$ overtime you use it instead of the pump. Think if you have to go out of the way to get it in the morning or pay people to get it how much $$ and time you save.

I think most of the tanks where provided by the diesel provider we lease them or something from them. Some of them i traded some work for.

On a final not I'm sure they are a good truck just looking for a better understanding of what you guys do with them. Bid jobs or actually use them to move equipment. I would love to be able to get away with a smaller pickup 6 tires on everything i have is a pain in the ass. If you guys are just running around in them you should get a hybrid, Jeff's is probably plugged in now. A 250xp bandit was killing the transmission in a 2500 dodge i had had to take it in 4 times in 2 years the last time i just traded it in and went bigger.


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> Toyota has their act together. I drive a 2012 Tundra 4x4. I love it.
> Jeff




I still love my 2003 Tundra. It has had a really hard life, but is like a Timex watch. 
Make sure you don't let the rear diff cover get too rusty (not bolted on, or removable), and don't slap the gearshift lever too hard when shifting, cause mine snapped off, which was kinda exciting!


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12;395473
On a final not I'm sure they are a good truck just looking for a better understanding of what you guys do with them. Bid jobs or actually use them to move equipment. I would love to be able to get away with a smaller pickup 6 tires on everything i have is a pain in the ass. If you guys are just running around in them you should get a hybrid said:


> Everything,, yup,
> Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Be careful that rabbit hole has a strong pull!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Be careful that rabbit hole has a strong pull!



What rabbit hole?? You been hangin' over at the Dan's house, or something?? :msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> What rabbit hole?? You been hangin' over at the Dan's house, or something?? :msp_scared:



You know ! If ya don't then that's a shame .


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> You know ! If ya don't then that's a shame .



Omg never thought I would ever have to bump this thread !


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!!!
Jeff


----------



## Treepedo

*DIYers*

Twice this month with HO's strapping ladders to trees and then calling me to finish the tree and today to finish the cut that was 1/3 thru at 25'. Fridays HO just wanted me to tell him it way OK with his rigging and ladder tied up etc.
Crazy crazy crazy :bang: .:msp_confused:


----------



## treeclimber101

It was not a beautiful day here , and I will leave it at that .


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> What rabbit hole?? You been hangin' over at the Dan's house, or something?? :msp_scared:



Lil Patches is gonna need a proctologist. Whew!


----------



## treemandan

Treepedo said:


> Twice this month with HO's strapping ladders to trees and then calling me to finish the tree and today to finish the cut that was 1/3 thru at 25'. Fridays HO just wanted me to tell him it way OK with his rigging and ladder tied up etc.
> Crazy crazy crazy :bang: .:msp_confused:



The worst I had to deal with after Sandy was retreive a stuck saw. I gotta say if the guy had made it through the widow maker he was cutting I think he would have lived up to its name. I saved his 190 Stihl but I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## ironstumper

I had the Vermeer dealer bring a 60 hp diesel track driven grinder to demo on a fairly large oak stump. It did in 15 minutes what my 30 yr old 665 wisconsin would take 45 minutes to do. Now I gotta convince the wife that I HAVE TO HAVE THAT


----------



## MarquisTree

ironstumper said:


> I had the Vermeer dealer bring a 60 hp diesel track driven grinder to demo on a fairly large oak stump. It did in 15 minutes what my 30 yr old 665 wisconsin would take 45 minutes to do. Now I gotta convince the wife that I HAVE TO HAVE THAT [/QUOTE
> 
> try out the new bandits, i was very impressed, we have two TX60's, I think our next grinder will be a bandit


----------



## ironstumper

I would love 85hp tracks and a remote. Then all I need is a lawnchair with an umbrella to keep the heat off my head and I'm ready for retirement lol. And don't forget the cup holder for a bit of sweet tea.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

yesturday was a bear of a day.


----------



## tree MDS

Finishing what was supposed to be a three day job today. There's probably only a couple hours of cutting wood and tractor winching left. We killed that ####er!! 

I'm kinda ready for the winter dead spell. Gotta do a little more firewood, get paid from everything, and I'm good. Where's my new truck already, that car is killing me!! Had to come to my senses and let the supercharger idea go. Sucks gettin' old!! :msp_sneaky:

Have a good day.. you bunch of ####ing pussies!!


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Lil Patches is gonna need a proctologist. Whew!



Yeah, that thing is racking up some serious mileage by the sounds of it!! Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> Hey beans, glad everything is going good. I was thinking of ya last week, I was watching karate kid and checking out the trees and stuff. Did you buy a house already?



Man,dont get me started on the housing thing, I live dead smack in the middle of the hood, fur now, get our house on the 1st, renting, getting the ball rolling on one of these short sale deals and that may take a year, so we found a pretty sweet house close to work. This place I am at right now, is so bad,that I carry to take out my garbage...........no joke.

Yeah,work is good, working alot of hours to get the place "back on the reservation" Jeff has been a big help with his contacts. Lots of things jacked up. But my guys are awesome, they have been starved of gear, new tricks, and most importantly, leadership. So they have been real receptive to the changes I made. My GF is a BCMA, he is cut from the same cloth as us, but I think he has missed out on alot of industry hat tricks by working for the machine, so, as I have started to show him the private sector ways.

Nothing better than them walking into the office and seeing a pile of Stihl boxes! How is the weather back home, any snow yet? 50's in the am here, burrrrrr!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Man,dont get me started on the housing thing, I live dead smack in the middle of the hood, fur now, get our house on the 1st, renting, getting the ball rolling on one of these short sale deals and that may take a year, so we found a pretty sweet house close to work. This place I am at right now, is so bad,that I carry to take out my garbage...........no joke.
> 
> Yeah,work is good, working alot of hours to get the place "back on the reservation" Jeff has been a big help with his contacts. Lots of things jacked up. But my guys are awesome, they have been starved of gear, new tricks, and most importantly, leadership. So they have been real receptive to the changes I made. My GF is a BCMA, he is cut from the same cloth as us, but I think he has missed out on alot of industry hat tricks by working for the machine, so, as I have started to show him the private sector ways.
> 
> Nothing better than them walking into the office and seeing a pile of Stihl boxes! How is the weather back home, any snow yet? 50's in the am here, burrrrrr!



It snowed a little a couple weeks ago but didnt stick around. The last few weeks its been in the upper 50's and sunny, nice working weather for the time of year.


----------



## mikewhite85

treemandan said:


> The worst I had to deal with after Sandy was retreive a stuck saw. I gotta say if the guy had made it through the widow maker he was cutting I think he would have lived up to its name. I saved his 190 Stihl but I probably shouldn't have.



That must have had an ominous feel to it. Poor guy.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Power to weight, baby!! Wanna go for pinks??
> 
> Took out that tree growing out of the deck yesterday. At least a six hour climb, super technical, super tight spot. Haven't done that in a while. I have to say, I still got it.. maybe not in my 20's anymore, but I still got it. I'm just a little slower, and more grumbly and deliberate about things, is all. Lol. I guess the guy's got to get even for me ditching on them to go #### off the other day.



I will you bring a chain and I'll show you what they meant by ford tough! hahahaha we can chain them together and the winner can drag his prize home lol


----------



## treemandan

mikewhite85 said:


> That must have had an ominous feel to it. Poor guy.



No it had a " this guy is a pita" feel to it as it was one of my regulars. This guy always thinks he is going to save a buck , beat the system and make out ahead, this only works with diehard m and f'ers like us. I tend to deal with his wife because she knows what I know and she won't argue.


----------



## tree MDS

Had one of my ground guys drop a little oak trunk for the first time today (been trying to let this one do more lately. Have him running the tractor now too). Trying to teach him the right way to make a notch and backcut, etc. I realized that those of us that have been doing this forever take it for granted, what we do. Just watching him try and line up the backcut, I realized this. I had to laugh too, first trunk I ever really let him drop, and he hits a nail right in the middle of the notch. I was like "yeah, I gotta be honest, man, that might not be a real good sign". Great kid though, there should be more like him. Night and day from some of the trash I've seen blow through here, that's for sure.


----------



## tree MDS

I still remember the one that I caught slamming beers in the shop bathroom at 7:45 in the morning. I should've just shot that slimy little bastard and done the world a favor!! Lol. I hear that one is a complete mess now. Go figure. I actually did try with him too (until that point). I think some people are just losers, simple as that. I tried to tell him "you get out of life what you put into it". I think he's reaping the rewards of his efforts as we speak.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I still remember the one that I caught slamming beers in the shop bathroom at 7:45 in the morning. I should've just shot that slimy little bastard and done the world a favor!! Lol. I hear that one is a complete mess now. Go figure. I actually did try with him too (until that point). I think some people are just losers, simple as that. I tried to tell him "you get out of life what you put into it". I think he's reaping the rewards of his efforts as we speak.



I think some are not as fortunate to have had positive role models and may have had a crappy hand dealt. Granted is not an excuse but you really never know, I knew a guy everyone thought was a real chit that cleaned up his act and righted as many of his past wrongs as humanly possible. Change is possible and judgement is a two edged sword.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I think some are not as fortunate to have had positive role models and may have had a crappy hand dealt. Granted is not an excuse but you really never know, I knew a guy everyone thought was a real chit that cleaned up his act and righted as many of his past wrongs as humanly possible. Change is possible and judgement is a two edged sword.



That was a pretty bad ass post, rope. I hear you.. was just talking #### to keep the thread alive.. well, maybe venting a bit as well. Its all good, yo..


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a awesome day running the cat with a mower on it , got everything cut in half the time I thought it would take the ground was pretty dry , then I went to unload the mini outta the trailer and didn't realize that when I went to throw my Arizona iced tea bottle In the trash can last Nite i broke it or missed , ran over a broken bottle and blew 2 brand new tires out , brand new like I bought em Friday LOL , so there goes 90 bucks right out the window .:hmm3grin2orange: easy come easy go I guess . Cool thing was we were working at a local airport where they skydive , so all day we watched the people landing about 100 ft from us , some were real smooth and some well not so much , then about 230pm a old Huey helicopter landed so close it kicked dust in our eyes , awesome man we really enjoyed the sideshow from work today .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Helped another tree service take down a gray pine today, got done at noon, then it rained lol


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a awesome day running the cat with a mower on it , got everything cut in half the time I thought it would take the ground was pretty dry , then I went to unload the mini outta the trailer and didn't realize that when I went to throw my Arizona iced tea bottle In the trash can last Nite i broke it or missed , ran over a broken bottle and blew 2 brand new tires out , brand new like I bought em Friday LOL , so there goes 90 bucks right out the window .:hmm3grin2orange: easy come easy go I guess . Cool thing was we were working at a local airport where they skydive , so all day we watched the people landing about 100 ft from us , some were real smooth and some well not so much , then about 230pm a old Huey helicopter landed so close it kicked dust in our eyes , awesome man we really enjoyed the sideshow from work today .



You need a break bubba. Why don't you hang out at that nudist colony you were talking about for a few days? Who knows, maybe you will get lucky and some guy will ask you out.


----------



## deevo

Doing a crane removal of a stone dead Ash tree in a backyard over utility lines/2 garages and part of the house for another company tomorrow, using a different crane co. that I haven't worked with before but have heard the OP is one of the best around. Will take pics, maybe a quick video. Should be fun, hoping to take it in 4 pics total. I am only subbed to get it on the ground. No cleanup.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You need a break bubba. Why don't you hang out at that nudist colony you were talking about for a few days? Who knows, maybe you will get lucky and some guy will ask you out.



Nah I am good thanks for thinking of me , my break will come in January , 2 weeks regardless of what I have to do I will be sitting on my ass watching Maury povich , or Jerry springer .... I am gonna hump it out for another month at least 6 days a week if need be . First time that I've felt this good about being so tired .


----------



## no tree to big

did a huge frikin american elm today 53" dbh 2 loads of logs in the 60yd semi not the biggest diameter i've done but had the biggest canopy of any tree I've done and we couldn't reach with the crane for chit so we had to getto pick it, only almost flipped the crane twice today well it wasn't that bad but there were a couple sketchy picks
O and the hollow piece that showed no signs of being hollow and just exploded when it got cut 1/3 of the way through that was a nice surprise


----------



## treeman75

I have been using my loader almost everyday. We did an ash today in a back yard, 5 picks over the house set them down beside the loader. We were done in less than 2 hours.


----------



## dbl612

*?*



no tree to big said:


> did a huge frikin american elm today 53" dbh 2 loads of logs in the 60yd semi not the biggest diameter i've done but had the biggest canopy of any tree I've done and we couldn't reach with the crane for chit so we had to getto pick it, only almost flipped the crane twice today well it wasn't that bad but there were a couple sketchy picks
> O and the hollow piece that showed no signs of being hollow and just exploded when it got cut 1/3 of the way through that was a nice surprise



what does getto pick mean? thanks.


----------



## mr. holden wood

dbl612 said:


> what does getto pick mean? thanks.



Picks just a bit out of range. I do lots of ghetto picks, prolly cause I rent cranes and will only choke a pick once at the balance pont. Most of my picks rock and roll a bit and don't look super pretty. I respect the guys with the multiple spider legs that hover, but the majority of times looks excessive. I get cranes for a reason,to speed things up!


----------



## mr. holden wood

no tree to big said:


> did a huge frikin american elm today 53" dbh 2 loads of logs in the 60yd semi not the biggest diameter i've done but had the biggest canopy of any tree I've done and we couldn't reach with the crane for chit so we had to getto pick it, only almost flipped the crane twice today well it wasn't that bad but there were a couple sketchy picks
> O and the hollow piece that showed no signs of being hollow and just exploded when it got cut 1/3 of the way through that was a nice surprise



You remind me of my buddy, he is always bangin the hottest chic, skiing the best lines and taking down the most massive tree.Thing is, whenever I see him he's with a fat chic, on the bunny slope after a day of pruning fruit trees. I ran a busy crew for six years still had time to post a pic once in awhile.


----------



## Reg

Seem to have lost my little stills camera. Wasn't the best in the world but not cheap either. Now I wish I'd given the fcker away....rather that than not know where it went.

Tomorrow and the next day we have some grand-firs to take out. Big trees for residential, probably 140 at least, very tight, but the worst part is the exposure of the location. Kinda elevated on the sea front....and its a stormy week so far and set to continue. I don't think I'll be in danger, but it'll be uncomfortable put it that way. Gonna try and get some video cause it might be a good one to watch.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> Seem to have lost my little stills camera. Wasn't the best in the world but not cheap either. Now I wish I'd given the fcker away....rather that than not know where it went.
> 
> Tomorrow and the next day we have some grand-firs to take out. Big trees for residential, probably 140 at least, very tight, but the worst part is the exposure of the location. Kinda elevated on the sea front....and its a stormy week so far and set to continue. I don't think I'll be in danger, but it'll be uncomfortable put it that way. Gonna try and get some video cause it might be a good one to watch.



You shoulda moved to the east coast, those cupcakes dont work if it sprinkles. On thursday you would be drinking beer,eating turkey and watching football not in some sappy rain soaked piss fir 100' up. We had 3 inches of rain yesterday, I wont mind taking the next few days off.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> You remind me of my buddy, he is always bangin the hottest chic, skiing the best lines and taking down the most massive tree.Thing is, whenever I see him he's with a fat chic, on the bunny slope after a day of pruning fruit trees. I ran a busy crew for six years still had time to post a pic once in awhile.



I just flushed a reminder of you. I gotta tell ya bud, your posts always portray you as; the most assinine individual that ever came from the east coast. I think you putting down your home just shows your immaturity, as we say here, your still pizzin green. You have said you moved from the east and then try to run it down, could it be that your inability to co-habituate has caused your deficiencies? Anyway Holden, I hope someday that wisdom finds you. Btw man if its lack of female companionship a fat girl is better than none, so get you one fast.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I just flushed a reminder of you. I gotta tell ya bud, your posts always portray you as; the most assinine individual that ever came from the east coast. I think you putting down your home just shows your immaturity, as we say here, your still pizzin green. You have said you moved from the east and then try to run it down, could it be that your inability to co-habituate has caused your deficiencies? Anyway Holden, I hope someday that wisdom finds you. Btw man if its lack of female companionship a fat girl is better than none, so get you one fast.



He reminds me of this J O I knew when I was younger , kept running his mouth and trying to be funny , he left me alone and got the hint one nite when I was drunk and stoned and I tried to back over him with my mothers 4 door LTD . He never really came around me after that!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> He reminds me of this J O I knew when I was younger , kept running his mouth and trying to be funny , he left me alone and got the hint one nite when I was drunk and stoned and I tried to back over him with my mothers 4 door LTD . He never really came around me after that!



I wouldn't mind backing over you with my rental Camry. Just saying.


----------



## treeman75

I have to get a list of everything that was in my climb bag that was stolen a while back. They took a nice craftsman tool kit that was around 300. I have 10000 insurance policy that covers tools and saws with a 200 deductable. There was around a 1000 in climbing gear. I have been waiting a while hoping it might show up. I hate breaking in new saddles.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn't mind backing over you with my rental Camry. Just saying.


Your gay ass vagina with wheels would fold around my iron physique , and anyway if I saw you I would tall ya to your face I never meant to piss you off and give ya a gigantic hug wrapped in butterfly kisses , you'd be so smitten that you'd forget all your angst with me ! Or maybe you'd pull a gun and shoot me in the eye LOL! Either way your gettin a hug from uncle buck !


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn't mind backing over you with my rental Camry. Just saying.



Y not just use your prius :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Picks just a bit out of range. I do lots of ghetto picks, prolly cause I rent cranes and will only choke a pick once at the balance pont. Most of my picks rock and roll a bit and don't look super pretty. I respect the guys with the multiple spider legs that hover, but the majority of times looks excessive. I get cranes for a reason,to speed things up!



Little holden, you still using that "Radio Flyer" twig hauler, that you dont own...lol...when your ready to get in some real work you can start by wash and wax my chipper and chip truck, then will get you in some big trees for your first time...
oh, got some pitch on my gecko CF's, you can buff it out, but please leave your rainbow shirts at home little guy...lol


----------



## no tree to big

mr. holden wood said:


> Picks just a bit out of range. I do lots of ghetto picks, prolly cause I rent cranes and will only choke a pick once at the balance pont. Most of my picks rock and roll a bit and don't look super pretty. I respect the guys with the multiple spider legs that hover, but the majority of times looks excessive. I get cranes for a reason,to speed things up!



yup that sums it up 
we 99.99999% of the time only use one cable/sling no spider legs or nothing, except this one time we had every piece of hardware hooked to this one pick, it was a huge spread out less then horizontal thing over a backyard and was virtually sitting on top of a green house deck gazebo bbq and whatever else some yuppy would have in his back yard, so it couldnt move at all so we made sure of it :msp_wink:



mr. holden wood said:


> You remind me of my buddy, he is always bangin the hottest chic, skiing the best lines and taking down the most massive tree.Thing is, whenever I see him he's with a fat chic, on the bunny slope after a day of pruning fruit trees. I ran a busy crew for six years still had time to post a pic once in awhile.



id say my girl is hot, I don't ski, and yea I take down some big trees but I also take down little ones but why talk about those? cause that's just a normal day in the life, right? if it makes you feel better for the last 2 weeks the biggest tree we took down was something like a 29" Norway maple that we put on the ground with 2 quick pics :rolleyes2: 
I dont do pics my phone is not advanced enough to post pics online or email them and I'm sure as hell not bringing my 450 dollar camera with me everyday! unlike some I do not have the pleasure of knowing what we are doing the next day I am handed work orders in the morning and I go cut the damn trees down

I wasn't even going to mention the "big" tree we did today because it really wasn't spectacular but it was a 43" american elm and we killed that thing hour to brush it out and another hour to take the logs and get cleaned up and out


----------



## treemandan

My wife was working from home today so she got the answer to her question of " What is it you do all day?"
Well, getting up late I started a fire and warmed up watched bad TV with my hands down my pants til I felt worthless enough to go get some more wood and getting something done. I ended up cleaning up a little but quickly lost interest. Around 3pm I broke out the Woman's Day Cookbook and looked up Salisbury Steak and made a margherita.I didn't really need the recipe, just wanted to make sure I got it right. I guess its really is kinda hot in here so I didn't put anymore wood on the fire.
Yesterday I was up a little spruce tree hacking it down when the plumber pulled in. The van was a rolling bulletin board, it said " the area's premier plumbler since 1989". I almost unclipped and jumped.
I was out on Monday up in Lancaster showing 2tree how to do his job, running my Dingo, my mouth and the chipper. We killed a crap load of innocent trees in the name of progress and I even made it home without wrecking my car into a horse and buggy.
Other than that have a happy ####ing Thanksgiving.


----------



## Zale

Pruned a large red oak overhanging 2 houses. The homeowner was kind enough to watch me and point out every piece of deadwood he thought I missed. 

Have a good holiday everyone.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



What gives? You got cancer? prozac? TM? What!!?


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> My wife was working from home today so she got the answer to her question of " What is it you do all day?"
> Well, getting up late I started a fire and warmed up watched bad TV with my hands down my pants til I felt worthless enough to go get some more wood and getting something done. I ended up cleaning up a little but quickly lost interest. Around 3pm I broke out the Woman's Day Cookbook and looked up Salisbury Steak and made a margherita.I didn't really need the recipe, just wanted to make sure I got it right. I guess its really is kinda hot in here so I didn't put anymore wood on the fire.
> Yesterday I was up a little spruce tree hacking it down when the plumber pulled in. The van was a rolling bulletin board, it said " the area's premier plumbler since 1989". I almost unclipped and jumped.
> I was out on Monday up in Lancaster showing 2tree how to do his job, running my Dingo, my mouth and the chipper. We killed a crap load of innocent trees in the name of progress and I even made it home without wrecking my car into a horse and buggy.
> Other than that have a happy ####ing Thanksgiving.



That's awesome!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

*A little hint at what I did today*

View attachment 263542
More to come will post in picture form.


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> Pruned a large red oak overhanging 2 houses. The homeowner was kind enough to watch me and point out every piece of deadwood he thought I missed.
> 
> Have a good holiday everyone.



Better you than me!


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> Little holden, you still using that "Radio Flyer" twig hauler, that you dont own...lol...when your ready to get in some real work you can start by wash and wax my chipper and chip truck, then will get you in some big trees for your first time...
> oh, got some pitch on my gecko CF's, you can buff it out, but please leave your rainbow shirts at home little guy...lol



Woodsman, it's way to easy with you i've seen your pics. I'm sure you are a very nice guy and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> What gives? You got cancer? prozac? TM? What!!?


Jealous,,, I am not a Cancer, I am Pisces,, funny guy!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> More to come will post in picture form.



I bet you made money by spending money, right,, 
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Jealous,,, I am not a Cancer, I am Pisces,, funny guy!
> Jeff :msp_wink:



Well you keep popping off like Mr ####ing Rogers with that "beautiful day" crap and I am wondering what is the matter with you. What is it? Senilty? Fresh Tang? Wait! yer not coming out are you?:msp_scared:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> My wife was working from home today so she got the answer to her question of " What is it you do all day?"
> Well, getting up late I started a fire and warmed up watched bad TV with my hands down my pants til I felt worthless enough to go get some more wood and getting something done. I ended up cleaning up a little but quickly lost interest. Around 3pm I broke out the Woman's Day Cookbook and looked up Salisbury Steak and made a margherita.I didn't really need the recipe, just wanted to make sure I got it right. I guess its really is kinda hot in here so I didn't put anymore wood on the fire.
> Yesterday I was up a little spruce tree hacking it down when the plumber pulled in. The van was a rolling bulletin board, it said " the area's premier plumbler since 1989". I almost unclipped and jumped.
> I was out on Monday up in Lancaster showing 2tree how to do his job, running my Dingo, my mouth and the chipper. We killed a crap load of innocent trees in the name of progress and I even made it home without wrecking my car into a horse and buggy.
> Other than that have a happy ####ing Thanksgiving.



Gems like this make all those rambling posts of nonsense so worth it. That is some hilarious chit!


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> I bet you made money by spending money, right,,
> Jeff :msp_wink:



Oh Yeah Jeffy you said it! I had it on the ground in 1.5 hours. Brought one of my best guys and used the one that hired me as the tag line/photographer! lol:msp_biggrin: Yeah it wasn't the biggest tree around, but was brittle! Rocked another job after that one and was a great day!


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> I just flushed a reminder of you. I gotta tell ya bud, your posts always portray you as; the most assinine individual that ever came from the east coast. I think you putting down your home just shows your immaturity, as we say here, your still pizzin green. You have said you moved from the east and then try to run it down, could it be that your inability to co-habituate has caused your deficiencies? Anyway Holden, I hope someday that wisdom finds you. Btw man if its lack of female companionship a fat girl is better than none, so get you one fast.



Sounds like someones out of work and watching way to much dr. phil. Don't you have a stump you could be grinding. Take care ole friend. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Well you keep popping off like Mr ####ing Rogers with that "beautiful day" crap and I am wondering what is the matter with you. What is it? Senilty? Fresh Tang? Wait! yer not coming out are you?:msp_scared:



Good one goob!
BTW, it was a beautiful day,,, 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Sounds like someones out of work and watching way to much dr. phil. Don't you have a stump you could be grinding. Take care ole friend. Happy Thanksgiving!



Haha I cut and cleaned up and ground around a 100 trees last 3 weeks at one jobsite now get your boss a cup of coffee will ya  btw happy bird day


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Good one goob!
> BTW, it was a beautiful day,,,
> Jeff





deevo said:


> View attachment 263542
> More to come will post in picture form.



Nice work, deevo! Just goes to show you don't have to be heterosexual, and American to do tree work!!


----------



## tree MDS

Don't know how I quoted lovstrom in there too (hate this phone!!). Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Picked this truck up in VA last Friday and drove it straight home. Had it at our local shop till yesterday sorting out some airbag suspension issues, lights, fluids, etc., just getting it gone over and ready to work. Boom is an older Hiab without a lot of power but it should get the job done in the short term at least. Truck is a beast though. Has an Eaton 9 speed with split rears that is a blast to drive. 25 yard chip box but I think we'll leave the top off for the most part. Still learning the controls of the boom, gonna take awhile to get smooth with it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

It was a beautiful day! Went in at 130 am, guys had to work next to the trolley in down town SD, so its easier to get done at night, however, all the hob nobs get pissy when ya start a chipper at 4 am, so do the homeless that live in the nooks and crannys at the bottom of the hob nobs hi rise condo's! Had a massive sleep deprived headache so I overdosed on IB Profen and 5 hours. Kept my GF in for the day to put together all the new saws and list them in the inventory. Guys came in and we handed them out, nuttin but smiles.
Bought a 40' conex box for the yard. By 5 pm I was delirious so my peeps have now seen me in bad shape, lol. Next time I am up all night, not going to try and work all day! Plus I got stuck in traffic on the way home, not good, was extremely hard to not pass out while sitting still in the car. BTW you guys, I drive a Focus, yes I know, I feel the same way, but it get awesome gas mileage and I can get around pretty easy. Bid a job that had a astro turf yard, wonder if they use a vacum. Going in a little later to wash the hamster mobile.

Y'all have a good Thanksgiving! 

Since we are still in the hood, we bought a pre made turkey dinner at Vons! I kinda wanted to just get tv dinners, to keep in line with this dirt hole we call El Cajon


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Don't know how I quoted lovstrom in there too (hate this phone!!). Lol.



You love me,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

*No rest for the Wicked.*

Finished up a job up in Mt baldy yesterday. On the way down the truck lost air pressure, didn't get that sorted out tell after 7:00 PM. Got home around 9:00. 
I have spent the last few Christmases and Thankgivings off fishing in my kayak, but the O'l Lady said that tradition is ending this year. Off to trim and dead wood some Oaks for half a day. She's not thrilled about that. Mother in-law spent the night last night and I'm hoping to slip out un-noticed. I'm not a big Holiday person.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna be a really nice so-cal day!
Going to Chula Vista then San Diego then maybe I will call Scott and see how he is doing.
Gave the guys a 4 day weekend, I will be running around alot tomorrow.
Maybe I will shave today!
Jeff


----------



## ironstumper

A day of rest and reflection with friends and family. Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## tree MDS

It's a day of suffering through a major hangover for me (waiting to do it all over again)... another useless holiday, where I could be doing something more productive.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Picked this truck up in VA last Friday and drove it straight home. Had it at our local shop till yesterday sorting out some airbag suspension issues, lights, fluids, etc., just getting it gone over and ready to work. Boom is an older Hiab without a lot of power but it should get the job done in the short term at least. Truck is a beast though. Has an Eaton 9 speed with split rears that is a blast to drive. 25 yard chip box but I think we'll leave the top off for the most part. Still learning the controls of the boom, gonna take awhile to get smooth with it.



Nice looking truck. What year, motor and if you dont mind what kind of money. I have been using the crap out of mine, its making me and the guys softer. Oh, and the chipper is getting lonely.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna be a really nice so-cal day!
> Going to Chula Vista then San Diego then maybe I will call Scott and see how he is doing.
> Gave the guys a 4 day weekend, I will be running around alot tomorrow.
> Maybe I will shave today!
> Jeff



Dont be getting soft on us.

I am growing a fu manchu just because my wife hates it.

Its going to be in the 60's here today then 30's next week.

Be careful dont cut your self.


----------



## treeman75

I got the go ahead on two big money jobs for next week. I should get ready to go and stuff my face all day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Y'all have a good Thanksgiving!
> Since we are still in the hood, we bought a pre made turkey dinner at Vons! I kinda wanted to just get tv dinners, to keep in line with this dirt hole we call El Cajon




Should of got the prime rib,, all of El Cajon would be your friend!,,lol,just joking, 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just cleaned my razor,,,,,,,,
Jeff:eek2:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Just cleaned my razor,,,,,,,,
> Jeff:eek2:



Sounds a bit squachy


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds a bit squachy



Happy Thanksgiving, Rope!
Jeff


----------



## rtsims

It's funny hearing you guys talk about Vons and El Cajon. I haven't been down there in years but grew up in the area. Lived in Mission bay, El Cajon, Loma, and Spring Valley. Working weather down there is awesome. Traffic sucks and crime sucks. Women are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Pelorus

It was a beautiful day.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> It was a beautiful day.



That it was! But 2 maples and a big ol dead birch met there fate! :msp_wink: Enjoy it while we can here! Beats snow!


----------



## treeman75

I posted a vid of a climber falling in the injuries forum, check it out.


----------



## beastmaster

Had to call it a day after the neighbors started setting up in their backyard(next to the Oak we were working on)for the family thanksgiving dinner. The looks they were throwing us could of froze water. Not that I blame them.
The guys on the crew are all related and from South America. Good guys. They had their mother and father bring by lunch for us. They had wanted to meet me. I trained all of their sons over the years and they wanted to thank me(kind of embarrassing) 
Moms had made homemade tortillas, rice and chicken, it was so good. 
My Wifes father is really sick(cancer)so shes been at the hospital on and off the last several days, so things are kind of sober here at home. Poor man. I hope when my time comes, I'm 87 and the branch I am on snaps.


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> That it was! But 2 maples and a big ol dead birch met there fate! :msp_wink: Enjoy it while we can here! Beats snow!



Excellent working weather and I was in my groove. Working Apsley area. 4 jobs. Medium sized oak at the first, 5 tall red pines at the second. Rotten hollow crooked poplar at the third and the last job was an 80' white pine (just put on the ground). All had to be climbed. Luckily, we could get the truck and chipper real close to all of them.

Working tomorrow running my buddies crew. Unfortunately they are calling for rain.:msp_sad:
Bringing my rain gear, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> Excellent working weather and I was in my groove. Working Apsley area. 4 jobs. Medium sized oak at the first, 5 tall red pines at the second. Rotten hollow crooked poplar at the third and the last job was an 80' white pine (just put on the ground). All had to be climbed. Luckily, we could get the truck and chipper real close to all of them.
> 
> Working tomorrow running my buddies crew. Unfortunately they are calling for rain.:msp_sad:
> Bringing my rain gear, it was good while it lasted.



They have been wrong here all week Chuck! Have fun though


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Woodsman, it's way to easy with you i've seen your pics. I'm sure you are a very nice guy and I'll leave it at that.



Little buddy holden, you got one thing right, I am Very nice!

You would get more respect if you didnt blast people on here, try being nice for a change and add something to this forum, were all in this together trying to make a living doing hazardous work


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Just working on the chipper today, putting on new brake shoes and packing bearing, then shapen chip knives, oh joy


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Little buddy holden, you got one thing right, I am Very nice!
> 
> You would get more respect if you didnt blast people on here, try being nice for a change and add something to this forum, were all in this together trying to make a living doing hazardous work



One thing I will give you credit for, is that you're still here after all the abuse you've taken! Sometimes I actually think you might not be a total homo.. but then I remember where you live, and who I'm talking about. Lol.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> One thing I will give you credit for, is that you're still here after all the abuse you've taken! Sometimes I actually think you might not be a total homo.. but then I remember where you live, and who I'm talking about. Lol.



LOL, i had you and a few others on ignor for a long time, so I never got the abuse your talking about....but some redeemed them selfs and was taken off..lol


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> LOL, i had you and a few others on ignor for a long time, so I never got the abuse your talking about....but some redeemed them selfs and was taken off..lol



See, that's where I lose you.. the only person I ever tried putting on ignore, was Lardfingers (briefly), and that was only for his well being, and my own personal sanity. I was gonna rip his eye sockets off (real world) if we kept going like we were. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I put FTA on ignore,, seems to work pretty good!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Ya'll M and F'ers know ya'll can't ignore nothing, that's why yer here.


----------



## tree MDS

Sometimes I wish I could put myself on ignore. But then I realize you guys aren't nearly as funny. Just saying. 

Oh god, is this lame holiday crap almost over with?? I can't wait for Monday!!


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> Ya'll M and F'ers know ya'll can't ignore nothing, that's why yer here.



Ignore, what a phuckin joke. Wish I had that option with my girlfriend.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Ya'll M and F'ers know ya'll can't ignore nothing, that's why yer here.



I think I tried to ignore Porky for a total of like two posts. Just the thought is humorous "I'll just hit the ignore button".. ya, that'll do it!! Lmao.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Sometimes I wish I could put myself on ignore. But then I realize you guys aren't nearly as funny. Just saying.
> 
> Oh god, is this lame holiday crap almost over with?? I can't wait for Monday!!



Social Distortion-"Down Here (With the Rest of Us)" from "White Light, White Heat, White Trash" - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Social Distortion-"Down Here (With the Rest of Us)" from "White Light, White Heat, White Trash" - YouTube



What a cool tune! I only knew the one about passing the bar on the way to the dingy motel room. Always wondered what else that band had. Huh.. strangely appropriate.. the Dan is becoming like a sage, or some ####!! Lol.


----------



## treemandan

Social Distortion - I Was Wrong - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Social Distortion - I Was Wrong - YouTube



Not feelin' it!!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Not feelin' it!!



How about now?


Fleetwood Mac - Don't stop (thinking about tomorrow) LIVE!! - YouTube


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> I think I tried to ignore Porky for a total of like two posts. Just the thought is humorous "I'll just hit the ignore button".. ya, that'll do it!! Lmao.



The chris farley of tree climbing, I think he's great. Cracks me up when people try and go dr. phil.Im suprised theres even a site for guys like us.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> The chris farley of tree climbing, I think he's great. Cracks me up when people try and go dr. phil.Im suprised theres even a site for guys like us.



Shh!! We're actually supposed to be talking about powdery mildew, and #### like that! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

What's really pathetic is you faggy douches stalk me so bad that you can't even keep my name outta your mouths knowing that I hate you 2 #### wads !!!! I got toilet paper that I used , that you 2 #### smears can tinkle your nose with ! Actually flattering ! Thanks . And you can talk as many circles and type away but if I am not around you guys still keep me alive ! Now who's the joke ????? Me LOL hardly !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> What's really pathetic is you faggy douches stalk me so bad that you can't even keep my name outta your mouths knowing that I hate you 2 #### wads !!!! I got toilet paper that I used , that you 2 shot smears can tinkle your nose with ! Actually flattering ! Thanks .



Lol, what's this, Tommy Boy?? Hehe.

Edit: cough, cough..


----------



## mr. holden wood

tree MDS said:


> Shh!! We're actually supposed to be talking about powdery mildew, and #### like that! Lol.



Nothing ruins a friday night like powdery mildew. Im out, milk is a bad choice for a mixer.


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Nothing ruins a friday night like powdery mildew. Im out, milk is a bad choice for a mixer.



After yesterday, I think I had better just stick to the beer, or give it up all together. Me and vodka have way too much of a love affair to mess with one another!! Ouch.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol, what's this, Tommy Boy?? Hehe.
> 
> Edit: cough, cough..



Huh , you can read at least simple sentences ! :hmm3grin2orange: whatever acting dumb works well for ya too I guess !


----------



## leadarrows

What did I do today?....Same thing I do everyday.....try and take over the world................and once again.....the world kicked my azz.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Huh , you can read at least simple sentences ! :hmm3grin2orange: whatever acting dumb works well for ya too I guess !



Lol, what's this Farles' (is that proper?)?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Man,, It was a beautiful day!!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Man,, It was a beautiful day!!
> Jeff



Gay pride march??


----------



## treeclimber101

I think it's great that you never visit the site sober , then maybe you'll never understand how big of a joke you've become ! I mean my motto is don't let anyone here drag ya down , they might be puttin ya down from there moms basement !


----------



## tree MDS

Man, you two are a tough crowd tonight!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Just sold another two days worth of work. Even in my hurting condition, I still got it. Lol. The week is shaping up nicely! Don't recall the phone ever being so lively this late in the year. Not complaining, though!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sick, laying in bed today.


----------



## tree MDS

Off to look at another fresh call. Someone else called earlier and wanted to give me some cash from an insurance job. Its the strangest thing lately.. like an entire life of bad luck just finally let go. Its almost like the curse has suddenly lifted. I'm just gonna go with it. Kinda nice for a change. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang!
What a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Well, that broad almost had a stroke when I told her the price. :msp_scared: I didn't think it was all that bad!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Well, that broad almost had a stroke when I told her the price. :msp_scared: I didn't think it was all that bad!



Maybe it was not the price, maybe the booze on your breath!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe it was not the price, maybe the booze on your breath!
> Jeff



LOL!! Now that was a good one! 

Actually, I'm gonna blame that one on my champagne colored fossil lookin' mom wagon. That thing is stepping on my mojo big time!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe it was not the price, maybe the booze on your breath!
> Jeff



Oh Jesus, now you got Farley all riled up again, already!!


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Maybe it was not the price, maybe the booze on your breath!
> Jeff


Ohhhhhhhhhhh .......... Myyyyyyyyyy........ That's hilarious ! 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Oh Jesus, now you got Farley all riled up again, already!!



I'm feeling frisky,,, probably a certain newbie that sleeps when we are awake because he lives in AU,,, has riled me,,
Jeff
http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/214556-2.htm


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh .......... Myyyyyyyyyy........ That's hilarious !
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah it was!! Speaking of hilarious, maybe I'll go into my phone and look at that picture of your fat ass hanging out in space, trying to Lardthrust your way up that oak. That's always good for a heartfelt chuckle. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Yeah it was!! Speaking of hilarious, maybe I'll go into my phone and look at that picture of your fat ass hanging out in space, trying to Lardthrust your way up that oak. That's always good for a heartfelt chuckle. Just saying.



Haha, at least your not mad at me--lol!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Haha, at least your not mad at me--lol!
> Jeff



With a face like yers, I'd be too frightened to get mad at you.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> With a face like yers, I'd be too frightened to get mad at you.



Ouch,, hey, I shaved!
Jeff :biggrin::msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> With a face like yers, I'd be too frightened to get mad at you.



Wow it must be easier to kiss your ass then your face , cause he's got no problem lapping full drags on that hot mess !!!! I mean how pathetic ! Cough cough right ...... LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow it must be easier to kiss your ass then your face , cause he's got no problem lapping full drags on that hot mess !!!! I mean how pathetic ! Cough cough right ...... LOL



Christ, it took you that long to come up with that, for real?? Don't burn yourself out, Lardio!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm busy ! I mean not all of us sit around Saturdays staring at mumsy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

It was a beautiful day!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I welded , the hitch on the dump , kinda was a pain In the ass welding in the heavy wind and a dusty driveway . But I saw a full hairline crack in one side that I believe I got the other day carrying that heavy ass machine and cutter , had my poor truck riding low in the water , and it didn't wanna stop . So anyway I guess bit the bullet of having a trailer go down !


----------



## deevo

*Snow time!*

Removed 5 big white pines today behind the house, small DZ but we murphed em good! Used the bobcat with the grapples to pile the logs which are going to be milled by the owner. Cut them at 10 & 12' lengths. Chips were blown into the woods, we parked the chipper along a goat path type road that goes behind the house. Used my ATV with the plow to clear a path for us. Fun day in the snow! * we got just over half a foot last night*


----------



## leadarrows

Snapped the left front axle off my loader tractor while plowing corn ground. Deere wants $770.00.......choke..........found one on the net for $215.00 plus shipping. 

Did I say I love the Internet?


----------



## treeman82

Been kind of lousy for me lately, so I haven't been wanting to post. The storm came through... great. Got a bunch of calls, priced a bunch of jobs.. got hardly any of them. It seems as though everybody and their brother is a tree company right now. While I do have work to do, it's rather depressing to find that a job I bid at 3K+ went for $1,600. A brush pile that I chipped for a landscaper friend, I just found out that even though they called him directly to just get the job done, a dozen people came knocking on their door offering prices. All my friends and I have been complaining about the spanish guys going in and undercutting us, but there has also been one name that keeps popping up. This person will have to be E-L-I-I-M-I-N-A-T-E-D
One of my clients had a BS pine fall at their new house. I had given them a pretty sweet per day rate for general tree work there during the winter... figured 3 - 4 days and it would be done, barring any catastrophies or major add ons. I drove by yesterday and saw that they had somebody else in to do all the work. So much for loyalty. A couple of other jobs I felt were locked in have been done by other people. My chipper has been getting beaten on by all this junk wood, and my patience is growing shorter by the day. Hopefully soon I will get word that one of these hackers will go through a chipper, or fall from a tree and die. Like this people will MAYBE get a clue about who they are hiring, and not to just get the people who are knocking on doors and putting fliers in mailboxes.


----------



## Reg

We took out 3 big Grand firs on this job and 3 smaller ones. Some headcam up 2 of the big ones, the majority of brush was ziplined, along with lots of messy deadwood which was cut and thrown. The very low stuff below and just above the powerlines was a little tricky....beyond that was straight forward enough. Biggest worry is always the wind....got away with it this time. I had about 7 slings at a time, should have been more really. We had such a steep line angle towards the end that the branches were almost free-falling.

Switch your youtube settings to HD. Volume seems a little low for some reason also.

Lagoon Rd zipline. - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Been kind of lousy for me lately, so I haven't been wanting to post. The storm came through... great. Got a bunch of calls, priced a bunch of jobs.. got hardly any of them. It seems as though everybody and their brother is a tree company right now. While I do have work to do, it's rather depressing to find that a job I bid at 3K+ went for $1,600. A brush pile that I chipped for a landscaper friend, I just found out that even though they called him directly to just get the job done, a dozen people came knocking on their door offering prices. All my friends and I have been complaining about the spanish guys going in and undercutting us, but there has also been one name that keeps popping up. This person will have to be E-L-I-I-M-I-N-A-T-E-D
> One of my clients had a BS pine fall at their new house. I had given them a pretty sweet per day rate for general tree work there during the winter... figured 3 - 4 days and it would be done, barring any catastrophies or major add ons. I drove by yesterday and saw that they had somebody else in to do all the work. So much for loyalty. A couple of other jobs I felt were locked in have been done by other people. My chipper has been getting beaten on by all this junk wood, and my patience is growing shorter by the day. Hopefully soon I will get word that one of these hackers will go through a chipper, or fall from a tree and die. Like this people will MAYBE get a clue about who they are hiring, and not to just get the people who are knocking on doors and putting fliers in mailboxes.



Maybe you could just run them over with Dodge Vader??Just thinking out loud here..


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Been kind of lousy for me lately, so I haven't been wanting to post. The storm came through... great. Got a bunch of calls, priced a bunch of jobs.. got hardly any of them. It seems as though everybody and their brother is a tree company right now. While I do have work to do, it's rather depressing to find that a job I bid at 3K+ went for $1,600. A brush pile that I chipped for a landscaper friend, I just found out that even though they called him directly to just get the job done, a dozen people came knocking on their door offering prices. All my friends and I have been complaining about the spanish guys going in and undercutting us, but there has also been one name that keeps popping up. This person will have to be E-L-I-I-M-I-N-A-T-E-D
> One of my clients had a BS pine fall at their new house. I had given them a pretty sweet per day rate for general tree work there during the winter... figured 3 - 4 days and it would be done, barring any catastrophies or major add ons. I drove by yesterday and saw that they had somebody else in to do all the work. So much for loyalty. A couple of other jobs I felt were locked in have been done by other people. My chipper has been getting beaten on by all this junk wood, and my patience is growing shorter by the day. Hopefully soon I will get word that one of these hackers will go through a chipper, or fall from a tree and die. Like this people will MAYBE get a clue about who they are hiring, and not to just get the people who are knocking on doors and putting fliers in mailboxes.


Hating and wishing harm to someone is bad karma ,and that will likewise effect you more negatively until you break outta that and start to focus on a new direction to sell work you will be having this same conversation over and over again , and watch who you call "friend" some of them are worst then enemies at least you know how much they hate you !


----------



## treeclimber101

And treeman if a bunch of hacks are competition to you , then maybe you should move to a different league , I mean if you played sports as a kid or even adult if your get beat by a bunch of scrubs , doesn't that mean that your likewise a scrub ? But here's a thought maybe get to know these Spanish guys , and try to get some work outta them and not from them , I mean I would always see this guy brush loading a f150 and one day I asked him , if he wanted to buy my machine , he said no sorry I have no money saved for that but if you would wanna make a few bucks chipping for me that would work 6 years later I still help him , granted he a complete and total Bafoon , but I can always count on his money being good , just a thought !


----------



## treeman82

First off, my friends and I are not the only ones complaining. I heard that the big outfits are not happy either... they go book a job for the proper rate, line up man power and equipment, right before they go to do the job they find out that somebody else has come in for peanuts. During the regular course of work this is not an issue for the most part... but come on, door knocking during a hurricane? Flyering neighborhoods? Pretty pathetic if you ask me. The party that needs to be eliminated is a long term problem, but will be dealt with shortly... luckily the state has some pretty strict laws about tree care, just a matter of enforcement.

As far as trying to get work from the low lives goes... been there, done that. Worked as a climber for a bunch of them, not worth it. Chip brush? yeah. right.


----------



## arborjockey

*been way up in the timber*

But Im back. Love my job, my country(other then the new president ) my friends and my new Property by the Oregon coast. Love my boss 3G logger and pastor of Bonita church. Love this site and happy to be back. When my buddy herd I was on the content he instantly sent me a ticket for an all inclusive trip to see him in Indianapolis. I brought my gear to take care of some clientele I still have here. And if anybody around the Carmel area needs a climber or anything message me. I need tp get off the ground.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> First off, my friends and I are not the only ones complaining. I heard that the big outfits are not happy either... they go book a job for the proper rate, line up man power and equipment, right before they go to do the job they find out that somebody else has come in for peanuts. During the regular course of work this is not an issue for the most part... but come on, door knocking during a hurricane? Flyering neighborhoods? Pretty pathetic if you ask me. The party that needs to be eliminated is a long term problem, but will be dealt with shortly... luckily the state has some pretty strict laws about tree care, just a matter of enforcement.
> 
> As far as trying to get work from the low lives goes... been there, done that. Worked as a climber for a bunch of them, not worth it. Chip brush? yeah. right.


I know that seems like a crazy proposition but is it crazier then wishing someone dead ! I mean guys door knock , there are guys here that I know for a fact door knock , I don't , I always hated cold calling . And door knocking is one of the original forms of salesmanship . So your gonna have to get over that ego thing , because as shiny as your trucks are bottom line your #### must stink as well because there beating you at the game , and you can't complain about the so called rules man , I have been doing this for 14 years and I have managed to raise a family build a house and support my wife who is full time college as we speak , so believe me I have had to swallow pride and do what needs to be done a lot in the past , granted I feel like I have myself pretty stable now , but I know that all can change quick . All I am saying is you can't bring them up to your level , you can only come down to there's or stake a claim where they are not , and of your area is anything like mine that's a feat in itself , so good luck


----------



## treeclimber101

I did all builder work in 2008 , very little residential work and when housing tanked I had to basically start over again and believe me it was tough , and sobering to realize that the niche I had and lost was a good one , and having to estimate daily a d basically suck someone's $$$$ was tough for me but I mean I am still here and I don't complain to anyone not even my wife ever ! I refuse to put my angst for my life and career choices on someone as a negative thing , I just try to find something that works until it doesn't .


----------



## tree MDS

You know what I think? I think the treework is easy.. it's life that's the hard part. Just thinking out loud again.

I'll get back to calling Eddie fat in a bit here... just having a moment. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You know what I think? I think the treework is easy.. it's life that's the hard part. Just thinking out loud again.
> 
> I'll get back to calling Eddie fat in a bit here... just having a moment. lol.



I totally agree with that Paul ! Totally . I don't care if you call me fat and stupid with comments like the one above , at least I know that I am being made fun of by someone with at least half a brain and that doesn't bother me as much as a complete moron !


----------



## lxt

Treeman82.

what you are going through is one of the reasons im glad I am in the utility now! I still do "treework" but its at my discretion & I charge...! funny thing is my phone rings as much now as it did when I was full time.

I do miss self employment & at times try to talk myself into going back to it & then........ I smack that stupid self & think what I have now is so much less stress, great bennies, steady pay & I dont have to compete with "hacks", if someone wants me to do a job I tell them straight out....Im not cheap, but I am good & a legitimate biz fully insured!!!

Good luck to all in the tree biz & I hope things clear up & get back to normal, oh BTW: tree work is not easy, yes life is much harder! swindling people for work & not speaking english all the while having no "legal" business doing such is the hard part of this business, you cant compete with people who have a lower standard of living than you do! especially when 10 of em live in the same trailer, its wrong & is ruining this biz & this country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LXT


----------



## treeclimber101

It's not non English speaking guys , there's a few big companies around here that can smoke work with a crane and they blow my prices outta the water , and rightfully so they are 2 picking oaks that would take me 2 hours to do in 30 minutes , and there off like the wind ! And there are a lot of guys that would rather break even and make a few pennies then see that work go to someone else , and that's a practice I fully agree with ! It all depends how long you can carry on like that and if your willing to fully go all in .


----------



## treeman75

During any kind of storm work you are going to get door knockers and guys working out of pickups.


----------



## lxt

101, you`re right that its not just non english speaking guys doing the work!!! Its mostly english speaking chunks of crap that hire such to work for em that do those quick picks that you mention & yes they`re gone like the wind cause they dont have the proper paper work for half their work force & dont even know what an I-9 form is..........dont wanna hang round to long anywhere!

the other problem is the fresh layed off types or those on extended benefits (handouts) that go out & do it under the table for nothing cause they already have a source of income...... you & I

if ones biz is legit & the workers are legit & all is good.........if they are beating their competitors prices....then yes one needs to change it up, but the problem is this is not the case & it hurts the guy running his operation legally!!


LXT


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> 101, you`re right that its not just non english speaking guys doing the work!!! Its mostly english speaking chunks of crap that hire such to work for em that do those quick picks that you mention & yes they`re gone like the wind cause they dont have the proper paper work for half their work force & dont even know what an I-9 form is..........dont wanna hang round to long anywhere!
> 
> the other problem is the fresh layed off types or those on extended benefits (handouts) that go out & do it under the table for nothing cause they already have a source of income...... you & I
> 
> if ones biz is legit & the workers are legit & all is good.........if they are beating their competitors prices....then yes one needs to change it up, but the problem is this is not the case & it hurts the guy running his operation legally!!
> 
> 
> LXT


 I spent time hating the competition , now I am numb to them I don't care , I just wave and smile now . The true definition of madness is doing the exact same thing over and over expecting different results , only I can put my self outta business , they are just speedbumps to me anymore , or walls when I hit one I just go in a different direction .


----------



## treeclimber101

And I've also learned to idle my lifestyle buying what I can afford to pay in January , I mean I am a tree worker I don't need a huge house and fancy trucks , I just need a job and one preferably without a boss !


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> It's not non English speaking guys , there's a few big companies around here that can smoke work with a crane and they blow my prices outta the water , and rightfully so they are 2 picking oaks that would take me 2 hours to do in 30 minutes , and there off like the wind ! And there are a lot of guys that would rather break even and make a few pennies then see that work go to someone else , and that's a practice I fully agree with ! It all depends how long you can carry on like that and if your willing to fully go all in .



I guess that's my problem then... I'm not willing to work all day to "break even." But I'm also unwilling to accept people doing terrible things to trees, all the while parading themselves around as professionals.

In other news, MDS I sent you a PM a while back, are you interested in bringing your bucket down for a few days to work?


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> I guess that's my problem then... I'm not willing to work all day to "break even." But I'm also unwilling to accept people doing terrible things to trees, all the while parading themselves around as professionals.
> 
> In other news, MDS I sent you a PM a while back, are you interested in bringing your bucket down for a few days to work?



How long have you been doing this as a full time profession , less then 5 years because the guys that have been doing this long term , just shake there head and laugh , you can't save the world man or its trees , well not all of them !


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I spent time hating the competition , now I am numb to them I don't care , I just wave and smile now . The true definition of madness is doing the exact same thing over and over expecting different results , only I can put my self outta business , they are just speedbumps to me anymore , or walls when I hit one I just go in a different direction .



I was kinda the same way, but I try to get along with most of them. I just dont like them knowing much of my business. When I bought my log loader the word was out and they were talking and searched the internet till they found the truck I bought and a couple even called the place and was asking questions about how much I paid for it. Now that is being nosey and buged the crap out of me. Next time I see him he is going to hear it too. I think a couple lurk here too.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> I guess that's my problem then... I'm not willing to work all day to "break even." But I'm also unwilling to accept people doing terrible things to trees, all the while parading themselves around as professionals.
> 
> In other news, MDS I sent you a PM a while back, are you interested in bringing your bucket down for a few days to work?



I was meaning to get back to you on that (sorry). Just the mention of pruning and cabling makes me wanna slash my throat.. so I might not be your man for that one. I do appriciate the thought, though. If you get some takedowns, I'd be happy to come meet you and give you a hand!!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I was kinda the same way, but I try to get along with most of them. I just dont like them knowing much of my business. When I bought my log loader the word was out and they were talking and searched the internet till they found the truck I bought and a couple even called the place and was asking questions about how much I paid for it. Now that is being nosey and buged the crap out of me. Next time I see him he is going to hear it too. I think a couple lurk here too.



There are a lot of lurkers here ! But a lot of cool dudes too , I mean honestly I haven't met a bad one from this site yet , a few whackadoos , but honestly who am I too call someone crazy !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I was meaning to get back to you on that (sorry). Just the mention of pruning and cabling makes me wanna slash my throat.. so I might not be your man for that one. I do appriciate the thought, though. If you get some takedowns, I'd be happy to come meet you and give you a hand!!



Or you can dance with him with no pants on , maybe he'll take you for a ride in the dodge vader !


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's the picture of the day MDS MET TREE PIG


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Or you can dance with him with no pants on , maybe he'll take you for a ride in the dodge vader !



"Treeman, I am your Daddy". Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Here's the picture of the day MDS MET TREE PIG



You couldn't have found a fatter cop??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You couldn't have found a fatter cop??



It was a long time ago


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> I was meaning to get back to you on that (sorry). Just the mention of pruning and cabling makes me wanna slash my throat.. so I might not be your man for that one. I do appriciate the thought, though. If you get some takedowns, I'd be happy to come meet you and give you a hand!!



That's fair enough. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## treeclimber101

more recently


----------



## treeclimber101

Look my battery life is at 69 , that's awwwwwwwweeeeesome ! Get it 69ing fat cops !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Look my battery life is at 69 , that's awwwwwwwweeeeesome ! Get it 69ing fat cops !



Okay, Eddie, that's enough internet for today.. time to wash your food bowls and clean yourself up!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Okay, Eddie, that's enough internet for today.. time to wash your food bowls and clean yourself up!!


It is , now I am getting harassed by rickytree on the sandy thread , so my work is done , take care I am off to put up Xmas lights and point a spotlight at me neighbors house , figured I May as well piss everyone off


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Okay, Eddie, that's enough internet for today.. time to wash your food bowls and clean yourself up!!



Hey Paul ! Pruning and cabling !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey Paul ! Pruning and cabling !



I just had to crack my first beer at the mere mention!! Lol.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> We took out 3 big Grand firs on this job and 3 smaller ones. Some headcam up 2 of the big ones, the majority of brush was ziplined, along with lots of messy deadwood which was cut and thrown. The very low stuff below and just above the powerlines was a little tricky....beyond that was straight forward enough. Biggest worry is always the wind....got away with it this time. I had about 7 slings at a time, should have been more really. We had such a steep line angle towards the end that the branches were almost free-falling.
> 
> Switch your youtube settings to HD. Volume seems a little low for some reason also.
> 
> Lagoon Rd zipline. - YouTube



Nice work Reg, its good to see someone around here able to keep their mouth shut and just do some work... cause lawd knows it ain't me!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Watching the Broncos and Chiefs,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Watching the Broncos and Chiefs,,,,
> Jeff



Was,
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treeclimber101 said:


> There are a lot of lurkers here ! But a lot of cool dudes too , I mean honestly I haven't met a bad one from this site yet , a few whackadoos , but honestly who am I too call someone crazy !



Crazy...MDS and little holden would come to mind, heck they would give Dr. Phill and Springer highest ratings, would make some good TV lol


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Crazy...MDS and little holden would come to mind, heck they would give Dr. Phill and Springer highest ratings, would make some good TV lol



Lol!! Thanks for that! And without your (undoubtedly) keen observations, we wouldn't have our collective fingers on the pulse of what Gay Californian tree workers out there are thinking!! Whew!! And that Lovstrom guy sure pulls his own weight too!! I, for one, consider myself both blessed and enlightened (LOL) to know you Homo's!! Just saying, credit where its due, and all!! :msp_smile:

Cough, cough...


----------



## tree MDS

Lol..


----------



## treeclimber101

Ohhhh boy gay comments aimed at loverstorm that all to go over like a fart In church ! Period exclamation point !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

*Well*

I caved in to my girls today after a long time of holding off on another dog! Bought this little one today, Australian Shepherd. Early Christmas present! She has found a good home! Oh yeah and put the grinder into hibernation today, got more snow overnight and temp is supposed to be below zero for the next week. She's all tucked away for the winter!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhh boy gay comments aimed at loverstorm that all to go over like a fart In church ! Period exclamation point !:hmm3grin2orange:



Lol.. just picture him in rainbow tye-dye, with that face/beard and the stone washed "short, shorts"!! 

I'm out of here for the night with that one!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

:msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. just picture him in rainbow tye-dye, with that face/beard and the stone washed "short, shorts"!!
> 
> I'm out of here for the night with that one!!



At least them guys aren't fighting it and in denial, like that Deevo guy!! Hahaha...

Just kidding...


----------



## treeclimber101

Well you asked for it Paul


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

my eyes are burning :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

*I would hang out*

But I'm homophobic :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

*Dang*

Ok guys it was a joke lol, everyone stopped posting, don't worry ole Rope can handle your scuttlebutt even if it is borderline homo.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guys it was a joke lol, everyone stopped posting, don't worry ole Rope can handle your scuttlebutt even if it is borderline homo.


----------



## mr. holden wood

beautiful dayView attachment 264244
View attachment 264246


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> beautiful dayView attachment 264244
> View attachment 264246



Nice pick princess. Keep your chin up,who knows maybe you will meet yer prince and live happily after ever after all.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> Nice pick princess. Keep your chin up,who knows maybe you will meet yer prince and live happily after ever after all.



Thanks, I feel like i'm really getting the hang of it. You guys are really hung up on dudes the past few days huh. I'd rather hear you talk about you and your rabbit then all the gay stuff.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> beautiful dayView attachment 264244
> View attachment 264246



Good move using a crane,, that would have been time consuming with out it.
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

really small drop zone with h.v on the right. check the old vet out on the right.He just hung out and drank beers the whole time,View attachment 264266
what a life.


----------



## treemandan

It was a beautiful day.

Drove around alot. Drove myself crazy trying to find another 15 foot telescoping pole saw as 14 foot jess won't do. I guess tomorrow I will try to fix my old one again. 
I went around scaring clients into tree removals and drummed up some work so I don't sit around and masterbate incessantly. 
Changed the oil in the pickup , put the plow on , bought an assault rifle and 200 dollars worth of ammo. Kinda surprised they let me have it. You are too I am sure but #######it, they did. Its a sawed off shotgun actually, they sell them in the sporting goods store. Imagine me, The Dan, in ####s, buying a shotgun. Yep, exactly.
The girl at the gun counter was pretty hot, she was wearing camo Under Armor, saw me coming and ran. No joke, had to go get her. She tried fronting but she was nervous as Hell. Big tits too. I had her working for about an hour an a half before I left. The last thing I said to her was, " I need to load this before I go back outside." Ahh, Becky, I am sure your boyfriend wears tighter jeans than you. Poor kid.
So now I am sitting down here in my cave, its about 95 degrees, I am sweating like hog, my head is spinning from the heat and tequila, feeling kinda weird with that pic of Ponch burned into my brain and I figure its a good time to go put that new tress cord on my lanyard.
What did you guys do today? Hey! What are you doing tomorrow?:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Thanks, I feel like i'm really getting the hang of it. You guys are really hung up on dudes the past few days huh. I'd rather hear you talk about you and your rabbit then all the gay stuff.



What happens in the rabbit hutch stays in the rabbit hutch and I'll bet you had a big ole' poster of Ponch and Jon on your wall when you were a wee lass. Me? No.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> I caved in to my girls today after a long time of holding off on another dog! Bought this little one today, Australian Shepherd. Early Christmas present! She has found a good home! Oh yeah and put the grinder into hibernation today, got more snow overnight and temp is supposed to be below zero for the next week. She's all tucked away for the winter!



:msp_thumbup:

Of course you know you will also be buying a crapload of new shoes and a couch? Great pics D.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


>



Hahaha funny but sorry man no funny bunny here


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> It was a beautiful day.
> 
> Drove around alot. Drove myself crazy trying to find another 15 foot telescoping pole saw as 14 foot jess won't do. I guess tomorrow I will try to fix my old one again.



Why don't you just stand on your cooler?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Hahaha funny but sorry man no funny bunny here



Man you are a homophobe ! It's ok to laugh that doesn't make ya gay


----------



## ropensaddle

I cleaned up a 36 dbh sweetgum, then split wood until sciatica started setting in, now wish I stopped earlier


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Why don't you just stand on your cooler?
> Jeff



Where were you with that tidbit 8 hours ago? Probably working again huh? That's a lame excuse.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> But I'm homophobic :hmm3grin2orange:



Its Ok, we all get a little nervous around a live one.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Man you are a homophobe ! It's ok to laugh that doesn't make ya gay



I did laugh, but yes phobe for sure. Thing is; wife says i have terrible gaydar because if they talk like chick I assume gay. I'm constantly turning channels on tv trying to get the gay outta my home. I just don't understand them and don't want to lmfao.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys got some issues. I just like the jokes!!


----------



## deevo

*Winter fleet*

Man the snow hasn't stopped for the last 2 days! Played around yesterday morning, then looked and booked a few jobs for next week. Supposed to warm up here later in the week. The puppy has gotten me up a bit earlier then i am used to but both of us will adjust! Going to go play in the snow some more! Plow on my ATV is more fun to do the driveway and yard then the boring old snowblower! oh yeah have to take the trampoline down for the year! Was supposed to do that last week but got busy!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You guys got some issues. I just like the jokes!!



Yeah well, I guess your the epitome of mental well being :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah well, I guess your the epitome of mental well being :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol, I might be half insane, but at least I'm not a Homo. Just saying. 

And I'm still laughing at the thought of Lovstrom in the rainbow tye-dye shirt, wearing the stone washed short shorts!! Lol..


----------



## treeman82

Today was a lot of fun. Had lunch with 1 friend, met up with another at the equipment dealership out of pure luck. Went to the saw shop as well. Spent a lot of time talking with some good people... more or less. We are pretty much all in agreement about the one schmuck... I am the more extreme of the bunch though, but rightly so I think.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Today was a lot of fun. Had lunch with 1 friend, met up with another at the equipment dealership out of pure luck. Went to the saw shop as well. Spent a lot of time talking with some good people... more or less. We are pretty much all in agreement about the one schmuck... I am the more extreme of the bunch though, but rightly so I think.



Crazy never knows it's crazy!! Just saying! And don't ask me how I know this!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

Posting on a public website that your about to do some dirt is a death sentence ! Just saying besides Paul is a good guy!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Posting on a public website that your about to do some dirt is a death sentence ! Just saying besides Paul is a good guy!



And just what are you babbling about, Hog-Lardio?? Lol.


----------



## treeman82

The reason why I hate this SOB so much is because he runs around saying he is licensed and insured, plus a member of ISA and TCIA. State says that to advertise, solicit, or perform tree care (anything beyond removals) requires an arborist license which you obtain through a state run testing program. This guy has no such license. However he spikes his prunes, tops, no ppe, and door knocks... even in a hurricane????. These to me are some of the biggest things that ISA and TCIA are against... not to mention that this guy is doing almost everything that requires an arborist license... IMO parading around as a professional when you are really a bum is doing a disservice to all the legit guys out there, not to mention the organizations themselves. Also the fact that he underbids most people by HALF, or there abouts doesn't help matters.


----------



## treeclimber101

Dude your obsessed !


----------



## tree MDS

Sometimes credentials are only worth the paper they're printed on. 

Nothing personal, but just giving another point of view, Matt.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And just what are you babbling about, Hog-Lardio?? Lol.



Tree an is about to erase some dope from Connecticut I immediately feared for your life !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And just what are you babbling about, Hog-Lardio?? Lol.



Treeman is about to erase some dope ! I immediately feared for your life !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Tree an is about to erase some dope from Connecticut I immediately feared for your life !



Aww, you thought of me!! How sweet!! 

In the future, please don't trouble yourself!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I saw treemd and in case everyone is worried he's fine ! I made him ride around with me in the rain and cold and look at work ! Then I put a snowplow on a excursion , what a shame , kinda like putting one on a Porsche !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Aww, you thought of me!! How sweet!!
> 
> In the future, please don't trouble yourself!! Lol.



Pssstttt , cough cough glug glug , paint anything today ?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Aww, you thought of me!! How sweet!!
> 
> In the future, please don't trouble yourself!! Lol.



I don't want to hear about you face down in a ditch or anything !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Pssstttt , cough cough glug glug , paint anything today ?



I'm always painting something, Porks!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm always painting something, Porks!!



Without pics it didn't happen !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Without pics it didn't happen !


 I'd be afraid that weak brain of yers couldn't handle it! Lol.. just saying.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude your obsessed !



Small town problems.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Small town problems.



Ummm like where your from some poeduck spec on a map LOL , ohhh I am sorry your town is as big as your ego ! Must be spacious there !


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> Small town problems.



Lol, oh Jesus, the 30 year old, with the 20 year year old's brain, is throwing his two cents in now... Sounds about right! Lol.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummm like where your from some poeduck spec on a map LOL , ohhh I am sorry your town is as big as your ego ! Must be spacious there !



youre too fat to get the joke I guess. Just sayin, you are always going to be undercut by the comp. don't stress.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol, oh Jesus, the 30 year old, with the 20 year year old's brain, is throwing his two cents in now... Sounds about right! Lol.



Holden is the baddest dude ! He is so dreamy he climbs the biggest trees runs the premier tree service on the west coast and has the hottest girlfriend and he doesn't drag brush , he has groundless for that ! Dreamie LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> youre too fat to get the joke I guess. Just sayin, you are always going to be undercut by the comp. don't stress.



Your the joke ! We all get that !


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a pretty nice day today. :msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a pretty nice day today. :msp_tongue:
> Jeff



Good for you! it rained then snow here today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good for you! it rained then snow here today.



Well, we are supposed to get some rain Thursday,,,:msp_ohmy:
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, we are supposed to get some rain Thursday,,,:msp_ohmy:
> Jeff



i hope it doesn't rain on your gay parade


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> i hope it doesn't rain on your gay parade



He won't indulge your gay pokes ! Get it gay pokes !


----------



## treemandan

It was a beautiful day...

Got up at 5, didn't start snowing til 7 so I stoked the fire, ran the vaccum and watched The History channel til 11 when I went out and pushed snow. I got back just before 6pm and started making dinner. I make my own Ceasar dressing just so you know and it'll put a mortal man down. I was in the middle of all that when i realized there was no hot water and no heat so I started messing with that. It wouldn't fire so after checking to see if I had fuel in the tank I cleaned the injector eye and tried to pump some fuel in. I did get it to fire after I cleaned the eye but won't stay running as I can't seem to get any fuel to it. I didn't feel like messing with it anymore and want to have a few shots of tequila to get the taste of deisel out of my mouth so I called the heater guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> It was a beautiful day...
> 
> Got up at 5, didn't start snowing til 7 so I stoked the fire, ran the vaccum and watched The History channel til 11 when I went out and pushed snow. I got back just before 6pm and started making dinner. I make my own Ceasar dressing just so you know and it'll put a mortal man down. I was in the middle of all that when i realized there was no hot water and no heat so I started messing with that. It wouldn't fire so after checking to see if I had fuel in the tank I cleaned the injector eye and tried to pump some fuel in. I did get it to fire after I cleaned the eye but won't stay running as I can't seem to get any fuel to it. I didn't feel like messing with it anymore and want to have a few shots of tequila to get the taste of deisel out of my mouth so I called the heater guy.



Is that eye you messed with brown by any chance ? If it was clean it !


----------



## mikewhite85

Bid on this beast today.View attachment 264387


5,000 for the tree. Big Aleppo pine in a back yard. 3 days climbing and ripping. 

The stump I could not bid on. It would take forever with my sc252. Someone else said 500 for it. They can have it! It about 8' wide.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Is that eye you messed with brown by any chance ? If it was clean it !



Yeah, I tell ya my Ceasar dressing will #### you up. And while I was out today I had to stop at the pet store to get a client special pet safe ice melter and I bought some bunny treats.

Anyway, that tequila is a cure all fer shore. I can't taste deisel anymore. 

I had this hollow core door in the shed and brought it in last week to make a table in the garage. I have been noticing a little fluttering noise coming out of it and thought it was stink bugs. I have been meanin to ditch it. I just went out there and the thing started shaking, scared the piss out of me. I am going to have another shot and toss that thing the #### out.

And my wife is always #####ing about the wood stove... not now she ain't.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Yeah, I tell ya my Ceasar dressing will #### you up. And while I was out today I had to stop at the pet store to get a client special pet safe ice melter and I bought some bunny treats.
> 
> Anyway, that tequila is a cure all fer shore. I can't taste deisel anymore.
> 
> I had this hollow core door in the shed and brought it in last week to make a table in the garage. I have been noticing a little fluttering noise coming out of it and thought it was stink bugs. I have been meanin to ditch it. I just went out there and the thing started shaking, scared the piss out of me. I am going to have another shot and toss that thing the #### out.
> 
> And my wife is always #####ing about the wood stove... not now she ain't.



There's liquor in the dressing ? God your wife must be a saint , cause I bet you rode on the short bus that had the best tasting windows !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> There's liquor in the dressing ? God your wife must be a saint , cause I bet you rode on the short bus that had the best tasting windows !



No liquor, a lot of fresh garlic and anchovy paste though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Bid on this beast today.View attachment 264387
> 
> 
> 5,000 for the tree. Big Aleppo pine in a back yard. 3 days climbing and ripping.
> 
> The stump I could not bid on. It would take forever with my sc252. Someone else said 500 for it. They can have it! It about 8' wide.



Do you have a pic of the whole tree? $5000 is a one day job for me. Just curious. 
Jeff


----------



## TreeGuyHR

mikewhite85 said:


> Bid on this beast today.View attachment 264387
> 
> 
> 5,000 for the tree. Big Aleppo pine in a back yard. 3 days climbing and ripping.
> 
> The stump I could not bid on. It would take forever with my sc252. Someone else said 500 for it. They can have it! It about 8' wide.



You could also offer to cut it just below grade if you have saw running a 4 ft. bar. First you would have to remove the bark with an ax and dig a trench for the saw body. The area can then have a rock garden installed over it; more soil and rock can be added and plants moved around as the ground subsides. Nice natural, low tech solution.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mikewhite85 said:


> Bid on this beast today.View attachment 264387
> 
> 
> 5,000 for the tree. Big Aleppo pine in a back yard. 3 days climbing and ripping.
> 
> The stump I could not bid on. It would take forever with my sc252. Someone else said 500 for it. They can have it! It about 8' wide.



I would grind that stump with my 1625a sjr for $500. I cant believe it would take more then 3-4 hrs. I ground a 5'-8" diameter red oak back in september. It took me 5 hours.


----------



## Toddppm

Looks more like 10-12 ft. across? I wouldn't turn down grinding that out either, would beat the hell out of cutting it below grade Bet it makes a huge volcano of grindings though, Ida be charging about double to haul it all away too!


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would grind that stump with my 1625a sjr for $500. I cant believe it would take more then 3-4 hrs. I ground a 5'-8" diameter red oak back in september. It took me 5 hours.



That was the longest 5 hours of my life. I actually sat down for a little on that one. Strangest thing I ever did.


----------



## treemandan

I was able to get the heater guy to bring me a filter so we are running full steam again. I tried to bypass the filter but didn't have the right fitting. I could have run it off a 5 gallon can but I just wanted it fixed right then and there. The guys from Oehlert are nice enough, not your typical hardcase HVAC guy wanting to charge you for stuff you don't need. Some of the guys from Oehlert are a little stand-offish at first but after I show them how to fix the dam thing they warm up. They all say the same thing when they see my burner, they say, " Crap, not a Riello." And nobody has any idea about the tank which is a Roth. They say, " Last time I was working on a system like this was at a mansion up on Valley Forge Mountain." I tell them I am just doing my best to keep up with the Joneses."


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I was able to get the heater guy to bring me a filter so we are running full steam again. I tried to bypass the filter but didn't have the right fitting. I could have run it off a 5 gallon can but I just wanted it fixed right then and there. The guys from Oehlert are nice enough, not your typical hardcase HVAC guy wanting to charge you for stuff you don't need. Some of the guys from Oehlert are a little stand-offish at first but after I show them how to fix the dam thing they warm up. They all say the same thing when they see my burner, they say, " Crap, not a Riello." And nobody has any idea about the tank which is a Roth. They say, " Last time I was working on a system like this was at a mansion up on Valley Forge Mountain." I tell them I am just doing my best to keep up with the Joneses."



I replied with quote so we can all be updated on your incredible post! OMG! Do go on!
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you have a pic of the whole tree? $5000 is a one day job for me. Just curious.
> Jeff



Would be one day with a crane but it's over 100' from the street so no crane access unless you want to spend 3g's for a day with a 70 ton.

For me I'll take my 3 days with a 4 man crew. The 70 ton is doable but too much hassle. 

Tree would probably be on the ground before the end of day 2 but getting all the wood to the street through the side gate and narrow passage by the house would take a lot of work. 

I would love to get the job but the other guy bid the same as me and but I passed on the stump grinding. I am starting to like these big trees since I am finally not underbidding them like crazy anymore. We are on day 2 of a 3 day euc removal for 5400. The highest I have ever bid on a single tree. I think we might be ripping stuff on the ground though for a 4th day so it will not be as profitable. There is zero drop done for this tree. Everything is being lowered. No crane access for this one either unfortunately.
View attachment 264412


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I replied with quote so we can all be updated on your incredible post! OMG! Do go on!
> Jeff



I know but it beats harassing the newbies and I ain't even trying to start nothing with you as its just old hat. No, what I need now is a good old fashioned home invasion as I am pretty drunk just sitting here fondling my spanking new Mossberg 12 gauge 500 Persuader with a pistol grip and tactical stock. In a minute I am going to get up and pose in front of the mirror but right now I just want to tell you that I don't hold your homosexuality against you.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> That was the longest 5 hours of my life. I actually sat down for a little on that one. Strangest thing I ever did.



Be 30 mins tops for me


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you have a pic of the whole tree? $5000 is a one day job for me. Just curious.
> Jeff



Yeah same here, we have never been more then a day on a single tree ever. Post some pics of this tree Mike. That would be one massive pile of grinder shavings from that one though for sure.


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Yeah same here, we have never been more then a day on a single tree ever. Post some pics of this tree Mike. That would be one massive pile of grinder shavings from that one though for sure.



I bet I could find a tree that'd take you more than a day. Sometimes I wonder about you guys. I've seen some nasty trees in impossible spots... to make a statement like that makes me seriously wonder what kind of trees you're dealing with. Just saying.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I bet I could find a tree that'd take you more than a day. Sometimes I wonder about you guys. I've seen some nasty trees in impossible spots... to make a statement like that makes me seriously wonder what kind of trees you're dealing with. Just saying.



We start early, work til dark! We work efficiently, and on big trees have enough guys to keep things moving and no one stands around! Like that crane job I did last week, 2 hours on the ground, left a few of my guys to clean up (another 2) we moved onto the next job. That's how we roll. Experience & Efficiency!........Just saying!


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> We start early, work til dark! We work efficiently, and on big trees have enough guys to keep things moving and no one stands around! Like that crane job I did last week, 2 hours on the ground, left a few of my guys to clean up (another 2) we moved onto the next job. $2200.00, -450 for the crane (he charges from the time he leaves his shop) That's how we roll. Experience & Efficiency!........Just saying!



Still comes down to one one guy in the tree. A guy can only rig so fast. I'm thinking you do ##### trees.. just saying.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Still comes down to one one guy in the tree. A guy can only rig so fast. I'm thinking you do ##### trees.. just saying.



Whatever, I do ones that makes me $, that's all that counts at the end of the day! Also if its that big of a tree we switch out climbers so everyones 100%


----------



## tree MDS

Not to mention impossible lowering zones and terrain. I just don't see "I've never had a tree take more than a day". Sorry.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> Not to mention impossible lowering zones and terrain. I just don't see "I've never had a tree take more than a day". Sorry.



Ok, come work with me and my crew for a day, than you will see for yourself! Ok we actually did one come to think of it, took a day and a 1/4 one time A long long time ago


----------



## treeclimber101

Not all companies have to wait 3 hours for the owners hang over to go away , some guys are grooving hard by 8am daily !


----------



## mikewhite85

I wish I had a pic of the tree. It has large trunks hanging way over the house. Lot's of ripping for sure. If there was a nice big drop zone and it was in the front yard it could be done in a day... but it would also go for a lot less than 5,000. 

We try to be as efficient as possible but there is no way this tree can be done in a day. In LA you have a lot of large Aleppo pines, ficus, and eucs in small pieces of property with all kinds of prima donna customers. Many trees have taken us 2 or 3 days to do with my 3-5 guys. Most of the work is usually ripping and getting rid of wood, especially with the backyard trees. Once you start to exceed 3' DBH it gets a lot harder... Had I a mini- skid it would help significantly though.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you have a pic of the whole tree? $5000 is a one day job for me. Just curious.
> Jeff



Its a beautiful day.

And if the rest of guys didn't hear corrcectly it appears that The Old Man says that HE would do it in one day opposed to you slackers taking longer. Of course when he says " me" he really means the 16 poor bastards he goes gestapo on every day of his miserable life.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Not all companies have to wait 3 hours for the owners hang over to go away , some guys are grooving hard by 8am daily !



I can do more with a hangover, and by accident, in the first hour, than you're capable of doing all day. Fat Pigtard. lol.


----------



## deevo

mikewhite85 said:


> I wish I had a pic of the tree. It has large trunks hanging way over the house. Lot's of ripping for sure. If there was a nice big drop zone and it was in the front yard it could be done in a day... but it would also go for a lot less than 5,000.
> 
> We try to be as efficient as possible but there is no way this tree can be done in a day. In LA you have a lot of large Aleppo pines, ficus, and eucs in small pieces of property with all kinds of prima donna customers. Many trees have taken us 2 or 3 days to do with my 3-5 guys. Most of the work is usually ripping and getting rid of wood, especially with the backyard trees. Once you start to exceed 3' DBH it gets a lot harder... Had I a mini- skid it would help significantly though.



Thanks Mike, we rollout the bobcat with grapples for bigger jobs when we can. Saves a ton of time for sure. Used it this past weekend in the snow and made a good pile of logs. After the trees were felled, limbed, we cut the logs into 8-12' lengths for the owners dad to mill.


----------



## tree MDS

That's how WE roll!! Lmao.. 

Oh, God, we're such a bunch of ####ing #######s!!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> That's how WE roll!! Lmao..
> 
> Oh, God, we're such a bunch of ####ing #######s!!



YES! We certainly are. The only thing we have to fear is ourselves.:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

Pigtard? LOL that rediculouse LOL!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Pigtard? LOL that rediculouse LOL!



Lol, maybe, but it was hilariouse too!!


----------



## tree MDS

Still waiting on this new pickup. Man, is it pissing me off!! maybe today, maybe tomorrow or the next day. WTF, I mean you can track a package, but not a whole truck!! Got my sign guy lined up already, and Toyota is taking the Tacoma emblems off the doors (stupidest place ever) so my lettering will fit. The last thing I'm working on is trading the tires in for something real nasty looking. I'm getting a little psyched!! It'll Probably come tomorrow while I'm freezing my ass off cutting trees. Waaah!!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Raining hard here today, taking a bunch of chipper knives to bandit dealer in Sac. for sharpening, then back home to file some chains.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I can do more with a hangover, and by accident, in the first hour, than you're capable of doing all day. Fat Pigtard. lol.



I want your butt in the am, we shall see how much brush you can drag and if I like you I'll buy all the beer you can drink "deal"


----------



## Zale

Got a call for a storm damaged tree from an HOA. Homeowners tree had been blocking the sidewalk since Sandy rolled through. Letters and calls were left to the homeowner to take care of the situation. No response. Turns out the homeowner had passed away inside and nobody knew about it. The guy had been in there weeks.


----------



## Toddppm

He showed them! I bet the HOA nazi's were going crazy on their weekly rounds seeing it every time they walked by.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I want your butt in the am, we shall see how much brush you can drag and if I like you I'll buy all the beer you can drink "deal"



Oh ####, I don't drag brush, rope, guess I don't get the job, then?? Oh yeah, I prolly couldn't pass the drug test either... damn it!!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I want your butt in the am, we shall see how much brush you can drag and if I like you I'll buy all the beer you can drink "deal"



Gaydar Alert Gaydar Alert. Warning! Exposure to high levels of homousness can be harmful to your health. It starts with wanting butt in the morning then by nightfall yer a full blown nance. And of all butts to want you got to know MDS' is slack and stretched out.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> Gaydar Alert Gaydar Alert. Warning! Exposure to high levels of homousness can be harmful to your health. It starts with wanting butt in the morning then by nightfall yer a full blown nance. And of all butts to want you got to know MDS' is slack and stretched out.



Sooooooooo......................what kinda salad you making tonight?:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Sooooooooo......................what kinda salad you making tonight?:msp_w00t:



LOL! I bet its dinner at Del's place tonight!!


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Sooooooooo......................what kinda salad you making tonight?:msp_w00t:



I guess you have to know that you've reached the bottom of the heap when you come to a professional service forum and all you do is make homo jokes at each other. Lord, where's my bullet?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I guess you have to know that you've reached the bottom of the heap when you come to a professional service forum and all you do is make homo jokes at each other. Lord, where's my bullet?



I just thought of a good one, but don't wanna get banned. Lol.. I forgot it now anyway!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day, again!
Jeff:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I just thought of a good one, but don't wanna get banned. Lol.. I forgot it now anyway!!



Hell bubba, I am surprised we survived this long but why don't you whisper it into my ear qbait?


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day, again!
> Jeff:msp_tongue:



Sherwas


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Oh ####, I don't drag brush, rope, guess I don't get the job, then?? Oh yeah, I prolly couldn't pass the drug test either... damn it!!



Well then, I do more in one day than you do in a monthoke: Cause I take it down and clean it up and you only do the fun part :hmm3grin2orange:

Btw if all your doing is feeding brush I don't care if you pass a dope test hahaha.

Can you make coffee?


----------



## Rickytree

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day, again!
> Jeff:msp_tongue:




here too. Climbed a really mature Norway and pruned it out. Also took down a dead ash for a old timer named Steve but called him Smokey. Guys garage was crazy. All kinds of stuff hanging and heads and horns to bombs. Good Guy!


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Gaydar Alert Gaydar Alert. Warning! Exposure to high levels of homousness can be harmful to your health. It starts with wanting butt in the morning then by nightfall yer a full blown nance. And of all butts to want you got to know MDS' is slack and stretched out.



Ah but some have other things in mind  http://s3.goodsalt.com/thumbs_big/prcas0138.jpg


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Lord, where's my bullet?



If your man enough to hold this bad boy up, heres your bullet. Its a 500 S & W with a 700 grain lead bullet. We call them train stoppers!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got these couple trees for Friday to do.


----------



## treeman75

Been working on a couple removals. The maple had a lead break off a couple months ago.View attachment 264592
View attachment 264593


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 264594
View attachment 264595
View attachment 264596


----------



## beastmaster

*It was a beautiful day, for sure.*

Been working at the Santa ana botanical gardens in Clairmont for the last 3 days. One of my favorite all time places to work. Its dedicated to California native trees and plants. Lots of Phd types doing stuff there makes for an interesting work day. It's surprising how how much work goes into making everything look natrual. We were removing hangers from some Torry pines and taking the mistletoe out of some oaks. Removed a few dying trees here and there.
Tomorrow I have an interesting trim job on a big leaning pine over the neighbor's house. But that is for tomorrow.


----------



## Rickytree

Beastmaster, everyday must be beautiful in Cali, don't care what the weather is like....


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> I guess you have to know that you've reached the bottom of the heap when you come to a professional service forum and all you do is make homo jokes at each other. Lord, where's my bullet?



Danno I'm not into that, I was really serious.


----------



## treeman75

Looks like I have to go to work today.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Looks like I have to go to work today.



I wish I could go lol, instead I have roughly 20 cords to cut and split and even with the tw6 I ain't feeling it


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> Looks like I have to go to work today.



Not I. I'm sick as a dog, and bored as hell.Might end up od-ing on alka seltzer.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Not I. I'm sick as a dog, and bored as hell.Might end up od-ing on alka seltzer.


Wow alka seltzer for clemidia ! That's a new one !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow alka seltzer for clemidia ! That's a new one !



If I do have the clap it's from that skank down in Joisey. Claire, I think her name was?


----------



## deevo

Well, snow finally stopped coming down, so had to get my butt up in a tree today, dead wooded a Silver maple. Took the puppy in for it's 3rd round of shots, looked and booked another job for next week. 3 big cheques arrived from jobs I did last month $$$ Treestuff.com order coming tomorrow!:msp_biggrin: Good week for not doing too much! Nice to have an easy week for once!


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow alka seltzer for clemidia ! That's a new one !



Clemidia? VD for hillbillies?


----------



## treeman82

What a day. Started early working for this one guy. He likes to start at 7, which is really early for me. I show up to the job at 7, he's running late and doesn't show until 7:25 with his bucket truck and mexicans. All I had to do was get this one spruce down. I start up the tree, and soon he leaves to get the chip truck and chipper. His mexicans did just fine dragging brush. When it came time to lower the wood I asked for a block, they sent me up one that was almost brand new... nice aluminum one, price still clearly visable in marker, only problem was no sling, they gave me this POS hank of blue streak maybe 16' long??? so while I'm in the tree I had to make up a sling for the block and lower wood with some 1/2" true blue. I'm getting my cuts set up and the dumb bastards are messing with the rope. I told them to knock if off, they didn't. Then I started yelling at the top of my lungs that if they didn't knock if off I'd just dump logs on their heads. Meanwhile we are working on main street with people walking by constantly. I get down low enough to where we can dump the stick, the guy's 394 wasn't cutting for ####.

So after that disappointment I went with some friends up to the sawmill to grab some lumber that had been cut up for a few projects, had fun and came back to unload what I am told is ~1100 bd ft of spruce. Went to another sawmill later on to drop off some nice cherry that is going to be kilned before I take it to a carpenter customer of mine to be turned into a coffee table for my mother. Made a new friend I think. 

Got a call from a friend, he got into an accident this morning. Apparently he and his guys were working on the side of the road, had cones out, and 1 guy directing traffic. Some kid came flying up the road in his little car, plowed right into the front of my friend's chip truck. Nobody was hurt, but my friend's truck is a little banged up, and the kid's car is totaled.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We are swamped with work. Going to set up the guys on a big job this morning then get a hair cut and check out a new free dump site. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Collecting some serious dough today (finally). Time to pull the rest of it together and maybe think about laying it down for the winter. Not so sure though, it would be nice to at least keep my account hovering around where it's at for a change. Getting a little tired of sitting around all winter watching it dwindle away, but I really do hate the cold. I guess I'll just let the phone figure that one out for me. 

I have a tentative estimate set up for later on this am too. Guy says he's been a cop for nineteen years, so I'd better be on the up and up. I really do think most cops are #######s. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> We are swamped with work. Going to set up the guys on a big job this morning then get a hair cut and check out a new free dump site.
> Jeff



You should just dunk that whole head of yours in a giant vat of Nair, and just be done with it already!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gotta look cleaned up for Tuesday. Managers meeting and golf day. New pics to update our web site. I never played golf before, so it should be interesting.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> We are swamped with work. Going to set up the guys on a big job this morning then get a hair cut and check out a new free dump site.
> Jeff



Thats what im doing today, meeting a guy that has a ravine. I will have to build the road alittle better but its in town and free. My two guys are working overtime today doing some bushs. No hair cut for me untill march.


----------



## Tree Pig

*Someone hold me and tell me Ill be okay.*

Like just about everyone here I will do anything for my kids. But my resolve is being tested, taking my 13 year old daughter to this tonight.

[video=youtube;Y1xs_xPb46M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1xs_xPb46M[/video]

Lucky enough to have scored some VIP Sky Box tickets free from a friend... $250 a seat for bad seats is way too much for me. 


Someone HOLD ME.

Well Im guessing I may run in to MDS there... I hear he likes boy bands.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Like just about everyone here I will do anything for my kids. But my resolve is being tested, taking my 13 year old daughter to this tonight.
> 
> [video=youtube;Y1xs_xPb46M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1xs_xPb46M[/video]
> 
> Lucky enough to have scored some VIP Sky Box tickets free from a friend... $250 a seat for bad seats is way too much for me.
> 
> 
> Someone HOLD ME.
> 
> Well Im guessing I may run in to MDS there... I hear he likes boy bands.


 he likes boys , them singing is just window dressing ! You'll have a good time , I mean I enjoy seeing my kids enjoy something it's one perk of being a dad ! LOL I am taking mine in JUNE BTW !


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Collecting some serious dough today (finally). Time to pull the rest of it together and maybe think about laying it down for the winter. Not so sure though, it would be nice to at least keep my account hovering around where it's at for a change. Getting a little tired of sitting around all winter watching it dwindle away, but I really do hate the cold. I guess I'll just let the phone figure that one out for me.
> 
> I have a tentative estimate set up for later on this am too. Guy says he's been a cop for nineteen years, so I'd better be on the up and up. I really do think most cops are #######s. Just thinking out loud here.



Did he really say " you better be on the up and up"? What's that mean anyway? I would have hung up on him.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Did he really say " you better be on the up and up"? What's that mean anyway? I would have hung up on him.



No you'd prolly of dropped the phone into a sink full of soapy dishes , by accident of course !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> No you'd prolly of dropped the phone into a sink full of soapy dishes , by accident of course !



I just got my toenails done, pedicure and paint. I didn't really have a choice. Only a little blood from when she was jamming that file under my toenails.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Did he really say " you better be on the up and up"? What's that mean anyway? I would have hung up on him.



Not his exact terms. Guy actually seemed pretty cool (far as Pigs go) talking about hunting etc. I told him 3k to take down some ash trees (wood stays). It probably should've been a bit more, cuz its all climbing, but screw it, work is work this time of year. Sounds like he just wants to wait till after Christmas.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not his exact terms. Guy actually seemed pretty cool (far as Pigs go) talking about hunting etc. I told him 3k to take down some ash trees (wood stays). It probably should've been a bit more, cuz its all climbing, but screw it, work is work this time of year. Sounds like he just wants to wait till after Christmas.



Yea it's tire kicking season now , except the older folks .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea it's tire kicking season now , except the older folks .



Maybe. Not sure there's that much rhyme or reason to any of this anymore. You sure do seem to have it figured out though..


----------



## ropensaddle

Ouch I'm in pain grrrrrr. Was trying to finish up a cord of wood for sale with the tw6 and I knew it was piling up, so its my own damn fault but a huge half split chunk slipped out of my hand while trying to reposition and pinned my knee hard between it and the splitter! I never bruise but I did this time, I heard a crack noise but hope it was not my knee. Took me 30 mins to get up. Bad day


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ouch I'm in pain grrrrrr. Was trying to finish up a cord of wood for sale with the tw6 and I knew it was piling up, so its my own damn fault but a huge half split chunk slipped out of my hand while trying to reposition and pinned my knee hard between it and the splitter! I never bruise but I did this time, I heard a crack noise but hope it was not my knee. Took me 30 mins to get up. Bad day



Yeah, a nice wack to the knee can make you not get up in a hurry and leave you in regret for years. Hope its OK.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Maybe. Not sure there's that much rhyme or reason to any of this anymore. You sure do seem to have it figured out though..



I used to fall prey to all the hype myself but you if you write your own poetry you can make it mean whatever you want.


I got to use Ole Mossy today and it was a thrill. I had popped the barrel off , taken out the cartridge limiting dowl , thumbed 5 rounds into him then stuck him next to my toolbox. When the two necks came to pick-up the salt spreader I listed on CL I told my peeps to stay upstairs. The guy said he was only able to get 250 out of MAC and he would get the rest tomorrow.
I used a Mossberg 472 .30 for that sort of stuff and that's who I sleep with but it suddenly dawned on that I need more firepower.


I was out with 2Trees down in Kennet Spuare on Friday. For a "money" section there are a lot of cheap tree services and I think we might have been one of them. The was - Cheap Tree Service- and - Cheap's Tree Service- spray painted on plywood and nailed to every pole there was.

2Tree had sent pics of what he called a maple and from them it didn't look like to much. When I got there it took me awhile to realize it wasn't a maple but a 85 foot muli stemed ash with long, horizontal, stringy limbs just over the roof . The trunk was bigger than his 88, went up a few feet to 6 leaders I had to use my 25 inch 44 on.

We about killed ourselves along with our self respect trying to get a throwline in it but we managed to get his Wraptor set up enough for me to try not to run it into a branch as I flew up.

I was in about 4 hours swinging onto the GRCS then hacking with my 26 for awhile til I was starving and cranky, I was getting annoyed with the newbie, poor guy. Nothing more than him just taking long tying things on and doing it ass backwards. 

I felt better after eating a couple granola bars and was happy to hear about 2Tree wanting to do what I was thinking which was to start Murphing #### for real. I cut one leader I thought was going to barber chair onto my lanyard. I screwed up the notch with my 44 but was able to clean it up, I cut it deep then ripped into the backcut full steam ahead. The hinge made a wretched noise as it bent and boy did it go kerplunk. I thought we might have cracked the septic 20 feet away.

I sent out a couple less enthralling leaders to make room for the one big one leaning towards the house. I had made a point to skin a little off of it before I came down for a break. We pulled it 180 degrees from the lean and past the septic tanks and while I was about to make the backcut I thought, " Ok, now if 2Tree don't floor it I should live through this". When I got on the ground he was like," Dude, I had all six tires spinning and my foot on the floor!" My 200 wasn't cutting for #### but my 44 was. God Bless America, God Bless Mossberg and God Bless Mr Stihl.


----------



## derwoodii

ropensaddle said:


> Ouch I'm in pain grrrrrr. Was trying to finish up a cord of wood for sale with the tw6 and I knew it was piling up, so its my own damn fault but a huge half split chunk slipped out of my hand while trying to reposition and pinned my knee hard between it and the splitter! I never bruise but I did this time, I heard a crack noise but hope it was not my knee. Took me 30 mins to get up. Bad day



dang it ol ropey lad your havin a bad run thee wish a change off luck git the wind on yer back for awhile

Sat nite 50th bday for mate in a grungy pub on the bad side of town,, was great time he plays in 3 bands so sets from all blue grass, elvis to sex pistols covers.. 

your today my yesterday, I got some time off building a large car port at home went shootin at ma club range and it all came together for once my reload grouped so sweet i could hardly stop puttin shots on next to or in the same holes from my no1v223 @ 100m back to 300 twas a wee rushed as things to be done @home but still a PB high score.:msp_smile:

today my today, dropped no 1 son off his ADF cadet parade then on to air port no2 daughter off to Alice springs its almost dead set heart of OZ she's then 3 hrs on to aboriginal community for a week of immersion in another world 30.000 year old culture and life style. Told she'll come back a wee changed and wiser about our land "just dont git married to to an elder" all I asked. On way back to git son still bad timing ment we missed the march n ceremony oh well.

restin awhile as now diggging drainage trench to pick up roof to home storm water pipe

At ma gun club was shown 2 trees needing to be dropped, one is quite tricky & will need some thought n sum balls. 65 foot gum bent broken still hooked up in tree beside it could be a candidate for slabbing / barba chair out as I cut so will plan for an keep in mind 2 git out fast and tag rope its head to be sure goes just one way. may get some pictures.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I'm up and walking without much effort so think just gonna be sore a bit! It hit the inside of my knee joint sore to the touch but not so bad walking now. Bruise went away fast turned my usual red I don't want to hit the same spot for a while but believe I'm ok.


----------



## treemandan

derwoodii said:


> dang it ol ropey lad your havin a bad run thee wish a change off luck git the wind on yer back for awhile
> 
> Sat nite 50th bday for mate in a grungy pub on the bad side of town,, was great time he plays in 3 bands so sets from all blue grass, elvis to sex pistols covers..
> 
> your today my yesterday, I got some time off building a large car port at home went shootin at ma club range and it all came together for once my reload grouped so sweet i could hardly stop puttin shots on next to or in the same holes from my no1v223 @ 100m back to 300 twas a wee rushed as things to be done @home but still a PB high score.:msp_smile:
> 
> today my today, dropped no 1 son off his ADF cadet parade then on to air port no2 daughter off to Alice springs its almost dead set heart of OZ she's then 3 hrs on to aboriginal community for a week of immersion in another world 30.000 year old culture and life style. Told she'll come back a wee changed and wiser about our land "just dont git married to to an elder" all I asked. On way back to git son still bad timing ment we missed the march n ceremony oh well.
> 
> restin awhile as now diggging drainage trench to pick up roof to home storm water pipe
> 
> At ma gun club was shown 2 trees needing to be dropped, one is quite tricky & will need some thought n sum balls. 65 foot gum bent broken still hooked up in tree beside it could be a candidate for slabbing / barba chair out as I cut so will plan for an keep in mind 2 git out fast and tag rope its head to be sure goes just one way. may get some pictures.



Wait a minute! You took your daughter where and dropped her off with who!!??


When I am dealing with a potential barber chair I start forming a notch by making the base cut of the notch very slow and deep as I can. If the saw gets pinched it can be tied off ( or take the power head off) then do something else. I have never got one pinched but if it does you still have options... usually. After I get a deep notch I just lay into the back with all I got till I feel the saw getting yanked , then I pull it back keeping all my thoughts and attention on whether or not I need to stick is back in if you know what I mean. I don't use saw lanyards when climbing and if I see the chair coming and i still have the saw I am gonna use it to cut my lanyard and swing away on my TIP.

I don't trust the backstrap of a bore cut to hold very much. In one of Murph's videos you can see why. And when I am pulling leaners I like to increase the pull as I cut rather than set the thing off with cutting the backstrap.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Maybe. Not sure there's that much rhyme or reason to any of this anymore. You sure do seem to have it figured out though..



I am along for the ride anymore , when I think I have something nailed down , seems to throw me for a curve ! #### it right ! Laugh and try harder tomorrow !


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> he likes boys , them singing is just window dressing ! You'll have a good time , I mean I enjoy seeing my kids enjoy something it's one perk of being a dad ! LOL I am taking mine in JUNE BTW !



Bring your ear plugs, But you were right, it was great to watch my daughter have such a good time.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta look cleaned up for Tuesday. Managers meeting and golf day. New pics to update our web site. I never played golf before, so it should be interesting.
> Jeff



Dude, forgot about that, what time is it, I have a 9 at CampPen, FREE DUMP SITE!!!! I have been rebuilding a territory. Most of my guys suck, have been trained very poorly or dont care about doing good work. I now totally see what ya mean about the reputation. Met Steve the saw meckaneck, took him like 20 sumtin saws, said I would like 3 good 200's back, gave him a halfway decent 192t and a bunch of echo stuff, they all seemed real cool, so hey, double thanks for the hook up on that deal. We are moving in today, but gotta meet the Fire extinguisher dude to today in my yard, as we had safety down from corporate and we where destroyed. That dude you sent my way, V, never came back after I gave him a piss test paper, lol, you didn't miss anything, me and my GF met him, seemed like a tweaker. Meeting the your buddy (truck mechaneck) later this week to get that going, my dude is a moron, had one of my 250's in and out several times trying to fix a hyd problem with electronics. So going to get set up with Wendall. If you have any more talent calling, and you don't snatch them up, send them my way. Gotta do the paper trail thing first and give them the chance to step up, but they are going to start dropping like fly's soon, have 5 guys that are safe, all others will be put on notice, step up or your gone. Bandit just partnered with Bobcat on Mira Mar, so we are going to take all equipment there from this point forward. New 355's seem good but y AGF had the trigger stick on his a couple times, had that yet? Still getting them all re geared, they have been working with junk and climbing on systems from the stone age. Pushing the SRT for palms. 

BEASTY!!!!! I NEED YOU! sure ya don't wanna move a bit south? Would love to bring ya aboard. It sounds like ya gotta good thing going , so I understand it you don't, but, if ya do, LETS TALK! That goes along with any of you hackers! I need talent , FREAKIN BAAAAAAAD, tired of guys who are there just to do the bare minimum or have no clue, I need Jedi! Not talking bout u fellas way out da area, looking for folks that are from SoCAL, its like a different country here, so I need peeps that understand the culture.

Hiya fellas!, no, me and Jeff have not met up yet, when we talk, we are usually passing each other on the highway going from this place to the next. I stopped and watched one of his crews, and they are ON IT! Was really impressed with the talent and the no BS'ing around attitude they had, nice clean equipment and they do good work. My op has some major work to do to catch up. THAT IS A FACT. Still working at least 13-14 hours a day, everyday, to get a hold of this monster and tame it. Its been 30 days now and I have had enough time to do a assessment, not good. But I can fix it and the the guys upstairs are behind me. I still live in Da Hood, but finally we are moving out of this hell hole.....TODAY! Got us a real nice little pad with a badaas yard. Still driving a little Ford Focus (feel free to tear me up on that, believe me, I know) Going to letter my F-250 and start driving that as soon as my son figures out what he wants to do, its pretty sad when my 19 y/o is not impressed with most of my guys and has more knowledge than some one who has been in the biz for years, he has 2 summers under is belt and I have more faith in him than I do them. He still has no interest in climbing and still wants to do the Certified Water Auditor thing, which I agree, but I need his ground skills badly right now, setting the example and giving them a idea of the pace I expect. My oldest is already talking about this summer and coming aboard, cant wait. He really loved the rope and was learning the way of the Force really quick, but still very much a padawan. I only have 2 Jedi on board, my GF and AGF, but they have never had any real authority and where constantly over ruled by a salesman or the DM, that stopped right away, but the authority don't mean chit when ya got guys who could not give a F, they actually say it! 
Gotta apologize to Big D and the other Mods, I know that I have not been doing my fair share and they have been on bunch. I will be back to normal as soon as I get this thing going in the right direction. This territory was so far off the reservation that they forgot that they are supposed to be learning how to be Jedi and have fallen to the dark side of the force, hopefully, they will value their jobs and decide they want to keep it. If not, they will be deemed Sith and be terminated.
When I get in the new place and get set up, hopefully I can hang for a day and catch up with yall, good to see Danno is still very much..........Danno, and Danno, gotta ask, what color was the toenail polish?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Wait a minute! You took your daughter where and dropped her off with who!!??



That was the same thing I was wondering,lol. "Don't get married to a elder" Now that is funny


----------



## tree MDS

Not too much to talk about today. Picking up my wood splitter guy in a few. Got a couple warm days in a row, might as well get something done. I'm gonna force myself to razor up every saw on the truck today. Gonna cut enough wood to keep that moron busy for a long time (I use the term moron, with love, lol), and just be done with it. 

Still waiting on the new pickup. They said maybe around Thanksgiving.. WTF!! There's gonna be nothing left to that Camry by the time I'm done with it!! I'm still amazed that thing shifts at 6500 RPM's!! Lol.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, forgot about that, what time is it, I have a 9 at CampPen, FREE DUMP SITE!!!! I have been rebuilding a territory. Most of my guys suck, have been trained very poorly or dont care about doing good work. I now totally see what ya mean about the reputation. Met Steve the saw meckaneck, took him like 20 sumtin saws, said I would like 3 good 200's back, gave him a halfway decent 192t and a bunch of echo stuff, they all seemed real cool, so hey, double thanks for the hook up on that deal. We are moving in today, but gotta meet the Fire extinguisher dude to today in my yard, as we had safety down from corporate and we where destroyed. That dude you sent my way, V, never came back after I gave him a piss test paper, lol, you didn't miss anything, me and my GF met him, seemed like a tweaker. Meeting the your buddy (truck mechaneck) later this week to get that going, my dude is a moron, had one of my 250's in and out several times trying to fix a hyd problem with electronics. So going to get set up with Wendall. If you have any more talent calling, and you don't snatch them up, send them my way. Gotta do the paper trail thing first and give them the chance to step up, but they are going to start dropping like fly's soon, have 5 guys that are safe, all others will be put on notice, step up or your gone. Bandit just partnered with Bobcat on Mira Mar, so we are going to take all equipment there from this point forward. New 355's seem good but y AGF had the trigger stick on his a couple times, had that yet? Still getting them all re geared, they have been working with junk and climbing on systems from the stone age. Pushing the SRT for palms.
> 
> BEASTY!!!!! I NEED YOU! sure ya don't wanna move a bit south? Would love to bring ya aboard. It sounds like ya gotta good thing going , so I understand it you don't, but, if ya do, LETS TALK! That goes along with any of you hackers! I need talent , FREAKIN BAAAAAAAD, tired of guys who are there just to do the bare minimum or have no clue, I need Jedi! Not talking bout u fellas way out da area, looking for folks that are from SoCAL, its like a different country here, so I need peeps that understand the culture.
> 
> Hiya fellas!, no, me and Jeff have not met up yet, when we talk, we are usually passing each other on the highway going from this place to the next. I stopped and watched one of his crews, and they are ON IT! Was really impressed with the talent and the no BS'ing around attitude they had, nice clean equipment and they do good work. My op has some major work to do to catch up. THAT IS A FACT. Still working at least 13-14 hours a day, everyday, to get a hold of this monster and tame it. Its been 30 days now and I have had enough time to do a assessment, not good. But I can fix it and the the guys upstairs are behind me. I still live in Da Hood, but finally we are moving out of this hell hole.....TODAY! Got us a real nice little pad with a badaas yard. Still driving a little Ford Focus (feel free to tear me up on that, believe me, I know) Going to letter my F-250 and start driving that as soon as my son figures out what he wants to do, its pretty sad when my 19 y/o is not impressed with most of my guys and has more knowledge than some one who has been in the biz for years, he has 2 summers under is belt and I have more faith in him than I do them. He still has no interest in climbing and still wants to do the Certified Water Auditor thing, which I agree, but I need his ground skills badly right now, setting the example and giving them a idea of the pace I expect. My oldest is already talking about this summer and coming aboard, cant wait. He really loved the rope and was learning the way of the Force really quick, but still very much a padawan. I only have 2 Jedi on board, my GF and AGF, but they have never had any real authority and where constantly over ruled by a salesman or the DM, that stopped right away, but the authority don't mean chit when ya got guys who could not give a F, they actually say it!
> Gotta apologize to Big D and the other Mods, I know that I have not been doing my fair share and they have been on bunch. I will be back to normal as soon as I get this thing going in the right direction. This territory was so far off the reservation that they forgot that they are supposed to be learning how to be Jedi and have fallen to the dark side of the force, hopefully, they will value their jobs and decide they want to keep it. If not, they will be deemed Sith and be terminated.
> When I get in the new place and get set up, hopefully I can hang for a day and catch up with yall, good to see Danno is still very much..........Danno, and Danno, gotta ask, what color was the toenail polish?



One foot is blue, the other pink.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> One foot is blue, the other pink.



One of these days I'm gonna drive over there and #####slap you in mid nail polish. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mellow day today,Dudes.
Got a 5 acre dump site for about 1 hours worth of chipping,,,,whooooo!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Mellow day today,Dudes.
> Got a 5 acre dump site for about 1 hours worth of chipping,,,,whooooo!
> Jeff



I feel sorry for you guys besides the pleasant weather that place pretty much seems like a cats ass ! I mean we have dumps that are free on just about any corner , no weigh stations a few over zealous peckerhead cops but there all over this country and all this carb crap ! I dunno seems like a big gigantic pain in the ass to live on paradise ! And you pay more for just about everything you do , I mean MD came here and isn't leaving or so he says , that made me appreciate this place again we have affordable housing decent jobs and we aren't marled down with all that suffocating crap , after hearing what beans is saying. I would rather be working back east freezing in a blizzard than that .


----------



## derwoodii

treemandan said:


> Wait a minute! You took your daughter where and dropped her off with who!!??
> .



relax its a organised school thing only about 10 in the group but all under control. The 1 plus hr cross city drive to airport has more danagers as is 1st nite at Alice Springs thats a tougher little town as alcahol drugs got hold of many of them. Where she stayin is a secure no alcahol community.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I feel sorry for you guys besides the pleasant weather that place pretty much seems like a cats ass ! I mean we have dumps that are free on just about any corner , no weigh stations a few over zealous peckerhead cops but there all over this country and all this carb crap ! I dunno seems like a big gigantic pain in the ass to live on paradise ! And you pay more for just about everything you do , I mean MD came here and isn't leaving or so he says , that made me appreciate this place again we have affordable housing decent jobs and we aren't marled down with all that suffocating crap , after hearing what beans is saying. I would rather be working back east freezing in a blizzard than that .



Demographics my friend! Cost of living!
Jeff:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Demographics my friend! Cost of living!
> Jeff:msp_smile:


huh????? What the hell does domographics have to do with anything ? 
Seems like that state does a lot of panhandling ! Maybe residents don't see it but from the outside with all the come visit california ads it would appear its lost its luster a bit , cause we todays technology if you have to tell me its that great its prolly not . And what demographic do you as a manager of a sucessful corporation fall into ? And when I hear a hired gun brought in to clean up a mess living in a ghetto , there's a problem there .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Its a beautiful day in Nor Cal! :msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

derwoodii said:


> relax its a organised school thing only about 10 in the group but all under control. The 1 plus hr cross city drive to airport has more danagers as is 1st nite at Alice Springs thats a tougher little town as alcahol drugs got hold of many of them. Where she stayin is a secure no alcahol community.



Thank God! Whew! I was under the impression all you yahoos were crazy.:tongue2:


----------



## mikewhite85

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, forgot about that, what time is it, I have a 9 at CampPen, FREE DUMP SITE!!!! I have been rebuilding a territory. Most of my guys suck, have been trained very poorly or dont care about doing good work. I now totally see what ya mean about the reputation. Met Steve the saw meckaneck, took him like 20 sumtin saws, said I would like 3 good 200's back, gave him a halfway decent 192t and a bunch of echo stuff, they all seemed real cool, so hey, double thanks for the hook up on that deal. We are moving in today, but gotta meet the Fire extinguisher dude to today in my yard, as we had safety down from corporate and we where destroyed. That dude you sent my way, V, never came back after I gave him a piss test paper, lol, you didn't miss anything, me and my GF met him, seemed like a tweaker. Meeting the your buddy (truck mechaneck) later this week to get that going, my dude is a moron, had one of my 250's in and out several times trying to fix a hyd problem with electronics. So going to get set up with Wendall. If you have any more talent calling, and you don't snatch them up, send them my way. Gotta do the paper trail thing first and give them the chance to step up, but they are going to start dropping like fly's soon, have 5 guys that are safe, all others will be put on notice, step up or your gone. Bandit just partnered with Bobcat on Mira Mar, so we are going to take all equipment there from this point forward. New 355's seem good but y AGF had the trigger stick on his a couple times, had that yet? Still getting them all re geared, they have been working with junk and climbing on systems from the stone age. Pushing the SRT for palms.
> 
> BEASTY!!!!! I NEED YOU! sure ya don't wanna move a bit south? Would love to bring ya aboard. It sounds like ya gotta good thing going , so I understand it you don't, but, if ya do, LETS TALK! That goes along with any of you hackers! I need talent , FREAKIN BAAAAAAAD, tired of guys who are there just to do the bare minimum or have no clue, I need Jedi! Not talking bout u fellas way out da area, looking for folks that are from SoCAL, its like a different country here, so I need peeps that understand the culture.
> 
> Hiya fellas!, no, me and Jeff have not met up yet, when we talk, we are usually passing each other on the highway going from this place to the next. I stopped and watched one of his crews, and they are ON IT! Was really impressed with the talent and the no BS'ing around attitude they had, nice clean equipment and they do good work. My op has some major work to do to catch up. THAT IS A FACT. Still working at least 13-14 hours a day, everyday, to get a hold of this monster and tame it. Its been 30 days now and I have had enough time to do a assessment, not good. But I can fix it and the the guys upstairs are behind me. I still live in Da Hood, but finally we are moving out of this hell hole.....TODAY! Got us a real nice little pad with a badaas yard. Still driving a little Ford Focus (feel free to tear me up on that, believe me, I know) Going to letter my F-250 and start driving that as soon as my son figures out what he wants to do, its pretty sad when my 19 y/o is not impressed with most of my guys and has more knowledge than some one who has been in the biz for years, he has 2 summers under is belt and I have more faith in him than I do them. He still has no interest in climbing and still wants to do the Certified Water Auditor thing, which I agree, but I need his ground skills badly right now, setting the example and giving them a idea of the pace I expect. My oldest is already talking about this summer and coming aboard, cant wait. He really loved the rope and was learning the way of the Force really quick, but still very much a padawan. I only have 2 Jedi on board, my GF and AGF, but they have never had any real authority and where constantly over ruled by a salesman or the DM, that stopped right away, but the authority don't mean chit when ya got guys who could not give a F, they actually say it!
> Gotta apologize to Big D and the other Mods, I know that I have not been doing my fair share and they have been on bunch. I will be back to normal as soon as I get this thing going in the right direction. This territory was so far off the reservation that they forgot that they are supposed to be learning how to be Jedi and have fallen to the dark side of the force, hopefully, they will value their jobs and decide they want to keep it. If not, they will be deemed Sith and be terminated.
> When I get in the new place and get set up, hopefully I can hang for a day and catch up with yall, good to see Danno is still very much..........Danno, and Danno, gotta ask, what color was the toenail polish?



Glad you are getting along well over here. The industry and workers out here are definitely way different than other parts of the country... But the good ones really stand out for sure! The ability to climb split-tail alone is a huge edge over a lot of the competition.

Hope you get everything squared away soon enough and don't have to work as many long hours.


----------



## beastmaster

*Jobs secure for a while more.*

I maybe getting up there in age, that's what Im told anyway, and I'm not as fast as I use to be, but so long as the new crop of climbers suck like most of them do, I'll be working.
Friday I worked in a big Stone pine. None of the other climber on that crew would go out to the tips,90 feet up there. Isn't that what climber do,climb? I was able to set my tip in the highest part of the tree and do half of it SRT hanging in space off the ends of the branches. Today was an easy day, worked up in Mt. Baldy doing a forest care. We also put up some Christmas lights up in a tall pine tree. Then another climber climbed a 100 fir to put up a star. A little breeze kicked up and their no# one climber froze and was so scared he couldn't move, being the compassionate person I am I went up there and talked sh#t tell his pride(or what he had left)forced him to snap out of it and he climbed down. I then put the star up in the top of the tree. Those gusts were scary though.
Sgrean bean, I wish I was closer too Ied like to help you out if I could. I know what you're up against, They just don't care and aren't a shamed to admit it. Other then taking them out behind the wood shed, I found its better to just get rid of them and toss the dice again. There are some good guys out there, but I think you have to find them, then train them.
lot of those guys were allowed to develop bad habits by their foremens and they hate it when someone comes in who aren't playing their game, They take kindness for weakness, then wonder why their bosses are such ***holes.


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> I maybe getting up there in age, that's what Im told anyway, and I'm not as fast as I use to be, but so long as the new crop of climbers suck like most of them do, I'll be working.
> Friday I worked in a big Stone pine. None of the other climber on that crew would go out to the tips,90 feet up there. Isn't that what climber do,climb? I was able to set my tip in the highest part of the tree and do half of it SRT hanging in space off the ends of the branches. Today was an easy day, worked up in Mt. Baldy doing a forest care. We also put up some Christmas lights up in a tall pine tree. Then another climber climbed a 100 fir to put up a star. A little breeze kicked up and their no# one climber froze and was so scared he couldn't move, being the compassionate person I am I went up there and talked sh#t tell his pride(or what he had left)forced him to snap out of it and he climbed down. I then put the star up in the top of the tree. Those gusts were scary though.
> Sgrean bean, I wish I was closer too Ied like to help you out if I could. I know what you're up against, They just don't care and aren't a shamed to admit it. Other then taking them out behind the wood shed, I found its better to just get rid of them and toss the dice again. There are some good guys out there, but I think you have to find them, then train them.
> lot of those guys were allowed to develop bad habits by their foremens and they hate it when someone comes in who aren't playing their game, They take kindness for weakness, then wonder why their bosses are such ***holes.



That's everywhere bro, when I was danger tree foreman I ended up doing the bad ones because they would either kill themselves or tear down the 3 phaze. I had one that came in and was asking about the retirement etc. said he loved the job and then never came back. I got his address from the office and sent him a quarter with a note saying enjoy your retirement :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

Did a bunch of running around today looking at jobs and trying to deliver bills. I stopped at one guy's house who owes me almost a G for grinding stumps and a little junk job. His wife was there, and we went over what had been done. When it came time to get paid, she said no more money for me until I finish... WTF? Went back later and spoke with the husband, they expect me to remove all the debris from the stumps, plus grind out a bunch of barberries which I clearly told them was best left to a small backhoe. Seems like I am going to have some major problems getting this money. The last time I had any complaints about stump grinding was probably 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## tree MDS

Working on more firewood today. I guess maybe I'll try and sell a little bit. Something to do anyway. Got a little bit of treework left, but nothing I'm particularly into. We'll see what (if anything) comes in as the week progresses. Something tells me I'll find some sort of trouble to get into.


----------



## deevo

Doing some hydro line clearing this morning for some cottages with my buddies bucket truck, than a medium sized sugar maple removal, and if daylights allows a 60' dead red pine removal. Maybe meet pelorus for a coffee while he gets a spring fixed! Good thing is all the snow we got last week has melted!


----------



## MarquisTree

Safety training today.


----------



## beastmaster

On my way to Lake arrowhead to do a removal of a Pine. They say its an easy tree, but we'll see. Been drizzeling all night that means cold water down the back of my neck all morning. I should miss any snow by a 1000 ft. at lest.


----------



## chief116

Ehap, first aid, and aerial rescue training today. first time in weeks i've been home before the sun went down.


----------



## Zale

70 degrees in December. Doesn't feel right.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> 70 degrees in December. Doesn't feel right.



Enjoy it we only have 18 days left til the end of the world :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beastmaster

Well today was a wash. It was suppose to clear up this morning, so even though it was raining I drove up the mountain to work. Had two good size pines on a little access road next to a house. The Dept. of forestry declared them hazardous. It was still drizzling when I shot a line up the first one. Everything has to be lowered so I put a block in at the top and go back down and start limbing. Now it's raining pretty good. Then the wind kicks up. I am cold, wet, and miserable. I dropped a small broken branch and the wind takes it and almost hit the roof. I said screw it lets call it a day. Heck I don't even own a raincoat. So I'll be back there in the morning, suppose to be really nice tomorrow. View attachment 265368

These are the two pines. They look close but their 40 ft away from each other.


----------



## mr. holden wood

beastmaster said:


> Well today was a wash. It was suppose to clear up this morning, so even though it was raining I drove up the mountain to work. Had two good size pines on a little access road next to a house. The Dept. of forestry declared them hazardous. It was still drizzling when I shot a line up the first one. Everything has to be lowered so I put a block in at the top and go back down and start limbing. Now it's raining pretty good. Then the wind kicks up. I am cold, wet, and miserable. I dropped a small broken branch and the wind takes it and almost hit the roof. I said screw it lets call it a day. Heck I don't even own a raincoat. So I'll be back there in the morning, suppose to be really nice tomorrow. View attachment 265368
> 
> These are the two pines. They look close but their 40 ft away from each other.



Typical cali climber, shooting lines on a removal,no rain gear, im cold and takes two days on a one day removal. I've never worked for a company that's cool with working on my terms. Ever thought of sales? just sayin.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Typical cali climber, shooting lines on a removal,no rain gear, im cold and takes two days on a one day removal. I've never worked for a company that's cool with working on my terms. Ever thought of sales? just sayin.



Typical dunderhead: wants to spike up with no top rope and work his ass off under somebody else's conditions.


----------



## treemandan

beastmaster said:


> Well today was a wash. It was suppose to clear up this morning, so even though it was raining I drove up the mountain to work. Had two good size pines on a little access road next to a house. The Dept. of forestry declared them hazardous. It was still drizzling when I shot a line up the first one. Everything has to be lowered so I put a block in at the top and go back down and start limbing. Now it's raining pretty good. Then the wind kicks up. I am cold, wet, and miserable. I dropped a small broken branch and the wind takes it and almost hit the roof. I said screw it lets call it a day. Heck I don't even own a raincoat. So I'll be back there in the morning, suppose to be really nice tomorrow. View attachment 265368
> 
> These are the two pines. They look close but their 40 ft away from each other.



Man things were tough all over today and for everybody. I threw in the towel around 2pm after driving around for a few hours before I did kill somebody.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus and his buddy from his neck of the woods dropped by my hood this afternoon to say a quick hello after he got his airbag suspension installed on his tundra at a nearby shop, nice to finally meet you!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> Typical dunderhead: wants to spike up with no top rope and work his ass off under somebody else's conditions.



Yup, I'm dropping branches before you can get a line set. Aside from the rabbit raping I think you are pretty cool so ill be easy on ya. The fact is, what beast described was a chit show and maybe thats how you guys work. Personally I will never leave a job unfinished or take two days on one tree.


----------



## Pelorus

No airbags, Devon.
Noticed a broken leaf spring when installing snow tires on Friday. Woulda been impossible to miss as it was fixin' to shred a tire. P & L + taxes came to $200, and the poor truck is now righteous again, and good for another 250,000km (I hope)
It was nice to meet you and that wood chewin' hound dog puppy!


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> Typical dunderhead: wants to spike up with no top rope and work his ass off under somebody else's conditions.



I'd laugh my azz off watching anyone shoot lines into that rat nest as I casually walked up that white pine.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> I'd laugh my azz off watching anyone shoot lines into that rat nest as I casually walked up that white pine.



Dumb,, you don't know his scenario and you bash a guy that has more skill in his little toe than you have in your whole body,, 
Why do you come here 'wood holder?'
Jeff:msp_confused:


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Dumb,, you don't know his scenario and you bash a guy that has more skill in his little toe than you have in your whole body,,
> Why do you come here 'wood holder?'
> Jeff:msp_confused:



I know the scenario, I do this on a daily basis. I'm not sold on his skills from what i've read. I don't know any legit climber that would bother shooting into that mess on a removal. Why I come here? same reason we all do, boredom, to drop some knowledge, out of beer and to get away from my girlfriend. That last line is pretty subjective, read his posts.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Dumb,, you don't know his scenario and you bash a guy that has more skill in his little toe than you have in your whole body,,
> Why do you come here 'wood holder?'
> Jeff:msp_confused:



Very ironic jeff, why does yer old azz hang out on the 101 thread bashing beginners.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Very ironic jeff, why does yer old azz hang out on the 101 thread bashing beginners.



'Cause I want to,,, maybe help a newbie that would stupidly take you for real.
Jeff
opcorn:


----------



## epicklein22

Crappy Cell pics from the weekend. Did a pretty large elm in the morning, then had to move plywood and dump chips. Then started on this sugar maple late in the day. Pretty good sized tree. The last brush pick was pretty big and the trunk pick was a pig. Gave the winch a good work out (good for 7500 lbs). Kinda hack, but finished up in the dark.

View attachment 265421

View attachment 265420

View attachment 265419


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned 3 huge liquidambars today. They were planted a few feet away from each other in a triangle. The look pretty sweet but were unfortunately topped a number of years ago. Was not an easy trim due to the big tall secondary growth. Took 3 climbers including myself and 2 groundies all day.... Had a film guy make a website commercial for me at the job. Stoked to see it when he's done editing. He did it in exchange for a $600 pittosporum trim we did a few months back.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Very ironic jeff, why does yer old azz hang out on the 101 thread bashing beginners.



Wow for a old dirty wanna be , your not liked at all , surprisingly he was and is missed , your like a fart that finally clears the room !


----------



## beastmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> I know the scenario, I do this on a daily basis. I'm not sold on his skills from what i've read. I don't know any legit climber that would bother shooting into that mess on a removal. Why I come here? same reason we all do, boredom, to drop some knowledge, out of beer and to get away from my girlfriend. That last line is pretty subjective, read his posts.



Yeah I do have it made, and yes most of us cali climber don't like to work in the rain, we got it like that, don't hate. As far as shooting a line, it took a few min. and I was able to SRT up, why? because its easier, duh. 
I don't do production work no more, I do take my time, hell why shouldn't I. I do high quility work. They wouldn't of called me if they could of done those trees them selfs. There are several structures under those trees, and I rarely break stuff. I am also getting paid very well. 
I'm not charging them for today, even though I limbed the first tree all ready. I still have two tops in the first tree to take down, they go out horizontally for 12 feet, weigh about 1500lbs each. The tree I am in now was lighten struck and is mostly dead at the base, and because of the slope that its on is eroding ,the root system is compramised.
By the time I piece out the stick Ill have 4 hours in that tree. The other one has a bigger canapy and more branches and will probably take up to six hours. I'll lower 90% of the branches, Then take 4ft chucks and drop them in a bed of branches we built.
Should I feel bad I live in a place where the weather is always perfect and I have no need for a raincoat. 
They have lots of climbers up there all as good as you I would bet, yet they call me to do those trees, go figure:msp_tongue:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Dumb,, you don't know his scenario and you bash a guy that has more skill in his little toe than you have in your whole body,,
> Why do you come here 'wood holder?'
> Jeff:msp_confused:



My view is that's all he does is bash, started in on me once about speed and stuff lol  He has no clue of what 109 degree temps mean in 89% humidity hell my farts have more experience than he does lmfao.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Yup, I'm dropping branches before you can get a line set. Aside from the rabbit raping I think you are pretty cool so ill be easy on ya. The fact is, what beast described was a chit show and maybe thats how you guys work. Personally I will never leave a job unfinished or take two days on one tree.



U better be dropping branches and don't forget to put some sugar in the bossmangs coffee beech :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> U better be dropping branches and don't forget to put some sugar in the bossmangs coffee beech :hmm3grin2orange:



Um, I guess you forgot, he "inherited a thriving tree service". :msp_laugh:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Um, I guess you forgot, he "inherited a thriving tree service". :msp_laugh:



I did not know that lol, well in that case good for him.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> No airbags, Devon.
> Noticed a broken leaf spring when installing snow tires on Friday. Woulda been impossible to miss as it was fixin' to shred a tire. P & L + taxes came to $200, and the poor truck is now righteous again, and good for another 250,000km (I hope)
> It was nice to meet you and that wood chewin' hound dog puppy!



I know lol! Just seeing what response I would get from others Tree guy with air ride suspension! She likes the norway maple chips that were in the chip truck from yesterday!!! Have to get her to not do that!


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> I'd laugh my azz off watching anyone shoot lines into that rat nest as I casually walked up that white pine.



Yeah, shooting a line can quickly turn out to be a circus and I start most pines from the bottom myself. Working with 2Tree is nice cause he has a Wraptor. We did some pine with a shotbag and the Wraptor the other week. Kept getting throwlines stuck and getting annoyed because nothing was on the ground but once I got up there we just rigged up and cut them in half. 
You are allright too bubba but the rabbit is of age and we both wanted it.


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Yup, I'm dropping branches before you can get a line set. Aside from the rabbit raping I think you are pretty cool so ill be easy on ya. The fact is, what beast described was a chit show and maybe thats how you guys work. Personally I will never leave a job unfinished or take two days on one tree.



Never say never bubba. And I was only ####ing with you with that remark about dunderheads. You go girl! When you get to be Beasty's age you can do anything you want. That includes bagging the job and going to get a hot brefess.


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> I know lol! Just seeing what response I would get from others Tree guy with air ride suspension! She likes the norway maple chips that were in the chip truck from yesterday!!! Have to get her to not do that!



Hey! I got air bags in the front end of my f150.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Yeah, shooting a line can quickly turn out to be a circus and I start most pines from the bottom myself. Working with 2Tree is nice cause he has a Wraptor. We did some pine with a shotbag and the Wraptor the other week. Kept getting throwlines stuck and getting annoyed because nothing was on the ground but once I got up there we just rigged up and cut them in half.
> You are allright too bubba but the rabbit is of age and we both wanted it.



Yeah, but isn't that one of those fat guy, slow motion wraptors?? I guess it probably still seems fun... I mean I guess old people still enjoy ####ing, right?


----------



## treeclimber101

You'd think since holden was gifted a business , he would be a bit nicer ! And at treemandan ! Just give it up all ready your complaining has gotten tiresome , your like a broken record ! LOL JK but really shut up already .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow for a old dirty wanna be , your not liked at all , surprisingly he was and is missed , your like a fart that finally clears the room !



Funny, one could turn that around, and say the same thing about you. just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Funny, one could turn that around, and say the same thing about you. just saying.


ohh..... Ok , well I appreciate your honesty .


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but isn't that one of those fat guy, slow motion wraptors?? I guess it probably still seems fun... I mean I guess old people still enjoy ####ing, right?



Its seems to haul pretty quick.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Decided we needed to put something under the chip top so it didn't freeze to the ground and become a pita to put on and off in the winter. So we trew a few boards under it. And a stumper. Gonna board and batton the sides when we get the old man to mill some more pines up. Not a bad shed for $250.

View attachment 265532


----------



## Toddppm

It was a beautiful day! Guess it's all downhill from here......


Got the guys started on some trimming work and as I was walking back to my truck looked at a tree in the front and thought I had talked to the owner about it when I originally did the estimate, 1 1/2 mths ago.? Hmmm? He called a couple hours later asking if we're going to do that tree too and the little 1 next to it...oops, oh yeah we talked about it but I didn't include it in the estimate, glad he was ok with adding it in, just $300 more , had to give him a deal.

Did my other run around stuff and couple estimates then went riding for a couple hours, ahhhh.


----------



## treemandan

It was a beautiful day...

To liplock on the muzzle of a shotgun but I must go on.

A thirty dollar brake problem turned into such a long drawn out travesty that I might as well run myself over with my own truck. That I know I can do without to much trouble. I can't even begin to explain it, I would but i gotta go back out and fix that hunk of scrap I call a truck.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Footlocked up a fragrance cedar (long live DRT) today to get limbs off over roof, started raining on last limb, temps were nice, wearing short sleave, almost went skin's lol welcome to CA


----------



## treeman75

we stopped at a hardware store today to get some oil. When I come out my two guys have the chipper truck over by the christmas trees and start chipping a tree. I start freaking out and the guy working had a puzzled look on his face and so they run another one through. They shut it down and tell the guy they will take two while they are laughing there ass of. I was pretty pissed, the guy was one of me guys second cousin and the parking lot was a ghost town. I think they were trying to get me back for somthing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day.
Had a 4 hour managers meeting and lunch, the 18 holes of golf for free (8 of us) at a course we maintain. Just got home. I did pretty good for never playing golf before.
Anyway, it was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> we stopped at a hardware store today to get some oil. When I come out my two guys have the chipper truck over by the christmas trees and start chipping a tree. I start freaking out and the guy working had a puzzled look on his face and so they run another one through. They shut it down and tell the guy they will take two while they are laughing there ass of. I was pretty pissed, the guy was one of me guys second cousin and the parking lot was a ghost town. I think they were trying to get me back for somthing.



You lost me at " we stopped at a hardware store"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but isn't that one of those fat guy, slow motion wraptors?? I guess it probably still seems fun... I mean I guess old people still enjoy ####ing, right?



Looks pretty fast to this fat guy!

[video=youtube_share;CgR1WpCtNAA]http://youtu.be/CgR1WpCtNAA[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Some tops we murphed. Well that is murphing without cracking the driveway and destroying lots of stuff. lol.

[video=youtube;oddSCmvRnN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oddSCmvRnN8&feature=share&list=ULoddSCmvRnN8[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Some pics from when treemandan helped.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Looks pretty fast to this fat guy!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CgR1WpCtNAA]http://youtu.be/CgR1WpCtNAA[/video]



Looked pretty normal on my phone. Was that the fat guy version?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Looked pretty normal on my phone. Was that the fat guy version?



Yeah. I do believe it goes slower with me on it. It also makes this funny little grown. lol.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Some pics from when treemandan helped.



Good Job Jared/Danno:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

one more pic.


----------



## tree MDS

What's up with all the brush everywhere, you too busy taking pictures, Fat Boy? Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> What's up with all the brush everywhere, you too busy taking pictures, Fat Boy? Lol.



Custy wanted to save money so they are cleaning it all up. Custy is my yellowbook sales woman so I took care of her cause she takes care of me.


----------



## MJ tree service

View attachment 265805
View attachment 265807
View attachment 265807
View attachment 265809
Removed two palm trees on fence line, next to house and power lines. View attachment 265803


----------



## mattfr12

First day using the new deere. I'm a lot happier with how much more use I can get out of it over skid loaders. Rained all night and did very little turf damage. Been taking down ash trees left and right probably over 50 on the property in the photos alone in the next few days.


----------



## arborjockey

tree MDS said:


> What's up with all the brush everywhere, you too busy taking pictures, Fat Boy? Lol.


 Bahahaaaaaa
i wanted to put it with a little more ease ....but thats a big log on that pile


----------



## treeman82

My chipper started acting up yesterday, so I brought it in to the dealer for them to check out. Today I got stuck doing put it on the ground jobs. First was some uproots that needed to be cut up and felled, nothing too special. After that we went to a house I spent almost 2 weeks at this summer. 1 red maple had a big piece hung up over the fence... I was NOT a happy camper when it took over 2 hrs to get it down safely from the ground. Got 1 uprooted ash tree down from the ground... very happy about that one. Had another red maple with a BIG hanger, easy as pie. I put in a bid on a JD tractor a little over a week ago... heard that the seller is giving it serious consideration. Hope it pays off. MDS, what hp is your tractor?


----------



## arborjockey

treeman82 said:


> My chipper started acting up yesterday, so I brought it in to the dealer for them to check out. Today I got stuck doing put it on the ground jobs. First was some uproots that needed to be cut up and felled, nothing too special. After that we went to a house I spent almost 2 weeks at this summer. 1 red maple had a big piece hung up over the fence... I was NOT a happy camper when it took over 2 hrs to get it down safely from the ground. Got 1 uprooted ash tree down from the ground... very happy about that one. Had another red maple with a BIG hanger, easy as pie. I put in a bid on a JD tractor a little over a week ago... heard that the seller is giving it serious consideration. Hope it pays off. MDS, what hp is your tractor?



and mds can you show me a picture of your forks....and what about a clam style bucket to actually grab brush and logs with these little guys? have you seen or heard? 
we just got a brand new Kabota 33hp for 16k . (for the farm) Its not a deere but sure is nice.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Fore!

View attachment 265944


Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Fore!
> 
> View attachment 265944
> 
> 
> Jeff



You're putting from the rough! I told you NOT to putt from the rough!


----------



## arborjockey

jefflovstrom said:


> Fore!
> 
> View attachment 265944
> 
> 
> Jeff



How did you attach the throwline to the ball?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> My chipper started acting up yesterday, so I brought it in to the dealer for them to check out. Today I got stuck doing put it on the ground jobs. First was some uproots that needed to be cut up and felled, nothing too special. After that we went to a house I spent almost 2 weeks at this summer. 1 red maple had a big piece hung up over the fence... I was NOT a happy camper when it took over 2 hrs to get it down safely from the ground. Got 1 uprooted ash tree down from the ground... very happy about that one. Had another red maple with a BIG hanger, easy as pie. I put in a bid on a JD tractor a little over a week ago... heard that the seller is giving it serious consideration. Hope it pays off. MDS, what hp is your tractor?



I keep hearing different numbers on the HP of my tractor. I looked it up this am and found 43hp, loader is rated to lift 2350 lbs (full height). I get more than that out of it though. @ AJ, I can't post pics anymore, the powers that be switched it up so many times, that I finally gave up!! Lol. I'll stick to sharpening chainsaws and drinking beer, things I'm more familiar with. 

Oh, and I have the Bradco forks, think they were like $1150. They seem to be holding up fine.


----------



## arborjockey

Wait .....are you sitting inside a heated cab?


----------



## tree MDS

arborjockey said:


> Wait .....are you sitting inside a heated cab?



Lol.. who, me? No, mine doesn't have a heated cab, or any of those fancy options. Hehe.


----------



## tree MDS

Another day of listening to the splitter hum away out there. Lardio, I was thinking of you earlier, my boy is out there busting up those oak logs from that tree we did (the $3700 day). I was kind and ripped them down the middle with the 395 for him. 

Also another day of the Camry. I gotta be honest, it doesn't shift at quite 6500 rpm's, probably more like 6250. Lol. Hey, get my ####ing truck already!! #######s. God, I need some takedowns!!!


----------



## arborjockey

tree MDS said:


> I keep hearing different numbers on the HP of my tractor. I looked it up this am and found 43hp, loader is rated to lift 2350 lbs (full height). I get more than that out of it though. @ AJ, I can't post pics anymore, the powers that be switched it up so many times, that I finally gave up!! Lol. I'll stick to sharpening chainsaws and drinking beer, things I'm more familiar with.
> 
> Oh, and I have the Bradco forks, think they were like $1150. They seem to be holding up fine.



Ah crap I can't load pics with my phone. This ain't right ....this ain't right at all. Well I was dreaming of a 3rd ram for a thumb to grip brush. At 35 im to lazy to get off the seat.


----------



## treeman82

The machine I am looking at is around 32 I think.  115 hrs, homeowner machine, backhoe, snowblower and grader box. I offered 10, and he can keep the blower and grader box to sell privately.


----------



## tree MDS

arborjockey said:


> Ah crap I can't load pics with my phone. This ain't right ....this ain't right at all. Well I was dreaming of a 3rd ram for a thumb to grip brush. At 35 im to lazy to get off the seat.



There are graple rake things you can get pretty reasonable. I just use the forks for feeding brush and tops. Works good once you get the hang of it. Two pins and I'm back to the bucket. Most times wood is moved with chains and the hook on the bucket. 

Treeman, 32 hp is okay I guess. I dont think it would be quite enough for the way I like to use mine. I find myself at max lift, loading logs in 11' lengths fairly often. Amazing how fast a trunk goes like that! Sometimes I have to lurch (is that a word?) the machine forward while holding the loader control back to lift. It'll usually go.


----------



## arborjockey

Hp compared to lifting capabilities can very. We also just got...when step granny died, a little 4x4 kabota it gos right into back yards no problem. I can't use our big one on 90% of the tree work I get. That little turd lifts almost as much as the big one. Its a b7000. I have to put 2x50lb pieces of steel on the back with our big anvil to stop the front end from diving. It really needs some turf tires though. Pics are cumn

AND LET ME PUT DOWN WHAT I DIDN'T TO TODAY......UPLOAD ANY PICTURES FROM MY SO CALLED SMART PHONE.......HELP. ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PROBLEM. .....its a droid 3

B4 I was just clicking on the paperclip job at the top. Then that when arai so I started using the " manage attachment" thingy bob. Then I took the hard copy of the pic and used my axe to beat it into the screen and now im out of options.


----------



## beastmaster

I finished those two removals by noon yesterday. The job went pretty smooth except for the 066 wouldn't idle, and when it died was hard as heck to start. I'd have to tie in with my climbing line and hang side ways off the stick to get the leverage to start it. That wore me out, the tree not that bad.
There was a old historic building that use to be a cafe in the 30s(and no I never ate there)and the stone retaining wall on one side, and houses on the other. Culter pines have big long limbs and are a pain. I used my new husky 5/8 pink rope, sweet. Each time I dropped a chunk the cat had to come in with the grapple to remove it. That made the job last longer. Didn't nothen get hurt or broke, was a good day. I'd tell you about the weather, but I don't want to piss no one off. I also gaffed up the second one, Can I be a real climber now? Here are a few random pics I took with my new iphone of the job.View attachment 265963
View attachment 265964
View attachment 265967
View attachment 265968
View attachment 265969


----------



## Zale

Bought a new truck today. Ford F-150.


----------



## deevo

beastmaster said:


> I finished those two removals by noon yesterday. The job went pretty smooth except for the 066 wouldn't idle, and when it died was hard as heck to start. I'd have to tie in with my climbing line and hang side ways off the stick to get the leverage to start it. That wore me out, the tree not that bad.
> There was a old historic building that use to be a cafe in the 30s(and no I never ate there)and the stone retaining wall on one side, and houses on the other. Culter pines have big long limbs and are a pain. I used my new husky 5/8 pink rope, sweet. Each time I dropped a chunk the cat had to come in with the grapple to remove it. That made the job last longer. Didn't nothen get hurt or broke, was a good day. I'd tell you about the weather, but I don't want to piss no one off. I also gaffed up the second one, Can I be a real climber now? Here are a few random pics I took with my new iphone of the job.View attachment 265963
> View attachment 265964
> View attachment 265967
> View attachment 265968
> View attachment 265969



Good job Beast:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> I finished those two removals by noon yesterday. The job went pretty smooth except for the 066 wouldn't idle, and when it died was hard as heck to start. I'd have to tie in with my climbing line and hang side ways off the stick to get the leverage to start it. That wore me out, the tree not that bad.
> There was a old historic building that use to be a cafe in the 30s(and no I never ate there)and the stone retaining wall on one side, and houses on the other. Culter pines have big long limbs and are a pain. I used my new husky 5/8 pink rope, sweet. Each time I dropped a chunk the cat had to come in with the grapple to remove it. That made the job last longer. Didn't nothen get hurt or broke, was a good day. I'd tell you about the weather, but I don't want to piss no one off. I also gaffed up the second one, Can I be a real climber now? Here are a few random pics I took with my new iphone of the job.View attachment 265963
> View attachment 265964
> View attachment 265967
> View attachment 265968
> View attachment 265969



Nice job, nice pics, nice day!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment 266052


----------



## tree MDS

Got me new truck.. thing is a rocket!! Lol, its a speeding ticket in the making.


----------



## treeclimber101

So much for showers today, its been raining since 9am and we can't leave because all the homeowners moved there cars for us to come thru! So now we gotta suffer with soggy asses .


----------



## treeman82

Not a particularly good day today. Called this one scum bag on my way in this morning... he owes me for grinding stumps and some other stuff. He said that for me to get paid I had to come back and clean up everything, but he won't pay any extra. Bastard owes me $500 for grinding, I figure the clean-up is worth at LEAST that much... and he expects me to bring in topsoil to fill in the holes. I'm gonna let him keep the money, and will give him free wood for a while to satisfy my own pride. The guy did say he wants wood after all.

After that fiasco I met up with my greenhorn groundie and we took out a DEAD sugar maple for a friend of mine. The kid did alright... often times I have my doubts about him, but the last couple of days I've been impressed, the kid is picking up the knots and various other bits... still green, but maybe he'll be less so in another year or two. Sadly we got rained out on the job, so the two of us went to the bar that my friend owns and had a pretty sweet lunch on the house.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The wife bought me a go pro camera today. Maybe I can try it out tonight at bed time. Jk. Lol.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Not a particularly good day today. Called this one scum bag on my way in this morning... he owes me for grinding stumps and some other stuff. He said that for me to get paid I had to come back and clean up everything, but he won't pay any extra. Bastard owes me $500 for grinding, I figure the clean-up is worth at LEAST that much... and he expects me to bring in topsoil to fill in the holes. I'm gonna let him keep the money, and will give him free wood for a while to satisfy my own pride. The guy did say he wants wood after all.
> 
> After that fiasco I met up with my greenhorn groundie and we took out a DEAD sugar maple for a friend of mine. The kid did alright... often times I have my doubts about him, but the last couple of days I've been impressed, the kid is picking up the knots and various other bits... still green, but maybe he'll be less so in another year or two. Sadly we got rained out on the job, so the two of us went to the bar that my friend owns and had a pretty sweet lunch on the house.



You lost me at " ... and will give him free wood...":msp_confused:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> The wife bought me a go pro camera today. Maybe I can try it out tonight at bed time. Jk. Lol.



You should. Strap on yer helmet and go for it!


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You should. Strap on yer helmet and go for it!



I'd rather not watch a 8 minute video of the back of your head , thanks anyway though !


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 266052



That's great! Now you got something to pull the float in this year's Gay Parade! So sorry I won't be attending.

What was up anyway? You bought the truck and something was wrong so they gave you the rental?


----------



## treeman82

treemandan said:


> You lost me at " ... and will give him free wood...":msp_confused:



The guy said he wanted logs to split for firewood... so I'll bring him some nice big logs.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> The guy said he wanted logs to split for firewood... so I'll bring him some nice big logs.



Yeah but you said he is a scum bag and is jerking you off.


----------



## formationrx

*2day..*

removed a birch, pruned a crape, did some hedge work, planted a crab and a jap cherry, listened to the clients wife talk my ear off... then the husband came home and told her to stay out of the wine cabinet....got the check and got the #### out..


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> That's great! Now you got something to pull the float in this year's Gay Parade! So sorry I won't be attending.
> 
> What was up anyway? You bought the truck and something was wrong so they gave you the rental?



Sorry, you must've missed it.. probably too busy Cornholing the rabbit.. no biggie..


----------



## treeman82

treemandan said:


> Yeah but you said he is a scum bag and is jerking you off.



Yes. I did this about 11? years ago... guy wanted wood to split for firewood... he burned me on something, so we dumped (2) triaxles of 3'+ diameter sugar maple logs on the side of his driveway.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Sorry, you must've missed it.. probably too busy Cornholing the rabbit.. no biggie..



Lol, hope you got a soundproof basement for that ####, I hear they scream like banshee's!!


----------



## formationrx

treemandan said:


> You should. Strap on yer helmet and go for it!



huh? strap on your strap on and use the camera on your helmet?


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful day today!!


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Yes. I did this about 11? years ago... guy wanted wood to split for firewood... he burned me on something, so we dumped (2) triaxles of 3'+ diameter sugar maple logs on the side of his driveway.



Gotcha. I see how your ass was covered now since he said he wanted it.


----------



## cfield

My goal this weekend is to take the time to learn how to post pictures. I'm no "big show" but I've got some cool pics I think some of you would appreciate. We're halfway through clearing around a cottage so the owner can build a bigger house. She told me she wanted every white pine out, so 112 trees later we're about halfway. There all pretty close to the house and driveway. The tractors been getting a workout dragging the tops to the chipper and pulling and stacking all the logs. Not a bad gig for this time of year.


----------



## deevo

treeman82 said:


> Yes. I did this about 11? years ago... guy wanted wood to split for firewood... he burned me on something, so we dumped (2) triaxles of 3'+ diameter sugar maple logs on the side of his driveway.



Get some big ol' poplars and dump em on his driveway!


----------



## jefflovstrom

formationrx said:


> removed a birch, pruned a crape, did some hedge work, planted a crab and a jap cherry, listened to the clients wife talk my ear off... then the husband came home and told her to stay out of the wine cabinet....got the check and got the #### out..



Hows the weather up there,rx?
Jeff


----------



## formationrx

jefflovstrom said:


> Hows the weather up there,rx?
> Jeff



today was the first clear day in a week and a half... been going non-stop right thru it... its been weird this year... lots of people are waiting til the storm is about to hit them in the ass before they call... lots of damage from wind... trees with saturated root balls flopping over... rain bands comin' in hard and constant for days at a time.. then fog... snow higher up the in the hills... im booked solid... trying to keep my weekends free but it has not been working out...you know how it is when when people have emergencies... next week its supposed to ease off a bit... but it'll be a long time before the ground dries... the first frost in the valley is due soon...it'll be a tit bit nipply come mornings and going on into night...so i gotta do some maneuvering and take advantage when i can...

u guys enjoy ur weekend... out


----------



## jefflovstrom

We are expecting Santa Ana winds Sunday thru Monday,,, Should be interesting when they elevate the fire warning..
I bet Scott will be getting call's.
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## treemandan

cfield said:


> My goal this weekend is to take the time to learn how to post pictures. I'm no "big show" but I've got some cool pics I think some of you would appreciate. We're halfway through clearing around a cottage so the owner can build a bigger house. She told me she wanted every white pine out, so 112 trees later we're about halfway. There all pretty close to the house and driveway. The tractors been getting a workout dragging the tops to the chipper and pulling and stacking all the logs. Not a bad gig for this time of year.



i upload pics to photobucket then click on 'IMG code" then copy and paste. They show up larger than life.


----------



## cfield

treemandan said:


> i upload pics to photobucket then click on 'IMG code" then copy and paste. They show up larger than life.



Thanx, that sounds alot simplier than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> We are expecting Santa Ana winds Sunday thru Monday,,, Should be interesting when they elevate the fire warning..
> I bet Scott will be getting call's.
> Jeff :msp_scared:



Wow! Something other than sunshine, golf, diet lattes, alternative lifestyles and plastic surgery is happening in California!


----------



## formationrx

*...*



jefflovstrom said:


> We are expecting Santa Ana winds Sunday thru Monday,,, Should be interesting when they elevate the fire warning..
> I bet Scott will be getting call's.
> Jeff :msp_scared:



god i hate that ####... worked thru that down there years ago... it was after the northridge quake... it was like hells breath in san fernando... like getting hit with a laser and a blast furnace at the same time... was drinking 4 gallons of water a day and never took a piss...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got a bunch of date palms today at a business park. Need to do it in one day so I got 7 climbers and 5 groundies to knock them out.
Should be a nice day.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Got a bunch of date palms today at a business park. Need to do it in one day so I got 7 climbers and 5 groundies to knock them out.
> Should be a nice day.
> Jeff



Hahahahahaha it's raining and ####ty here , but its a lot better then heading off to work , have fun working in the heat on a Saturday ! It will be a beautiful day to take a nap for me ! LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful and productive day!
Got it done and now I'm home,,
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## deevo

Deposited 2 big fat cheques from work we did last month, and wrapped a whole whack of presents:msp_biggrin: Now all I have to do is keep the new puppy away from the tree!!!!


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Deposited 2 big fat cheques from work we did last month, and wrapped a whole whack of presents:msp_biggrin: Now all I have to do is keep the new puppy away from the tree!!!!



get a cage.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> get a cage.



We have a crate, i got the baby gate out we used for the kids when they were smaller but she jumps it!!! Oh well she is getting better and hasn't chewed off any more branches since last week!:msp_wink:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

What a beautiful day in Nor Cal!!!
Great climbing weather, cool and sunny.

Cleaned up this big valley oak today with Brian, broken branches from last storm, some crown reduction, was only day HO was home, so we got it done, even wore a long sleave shirt which is rare here in CA lol


----------



## Zale

Sold X-mas trees in the rain.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a short weekend. Stayed home alone while the family went shopping.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a short weekend. Stayed home alone while the family went shopping.
> Jeff



wasnt it a beautiful day too????


----------



## treemandan

Its a slop fest out there which is just as well this time of year. I was going to go to the gym but got stuck at the store buying a bow then was blasting on my Mossberg for a bit. Sure irritated the guys with the Glocks. Now my arm is throbbing and I have a headache. All this prep work for the 21'st is taking a toll on me and my wallet. Its been quite awhile since I shot a bow but as long as I ignore all the fancy smancy crap they put on them these days I can hit paper.


----------



## [email protected]

*Cool!*



jefflovstrom said:


> It was a short weekend. Stayed home alone while the family went shopping.
> Jeff



How'd you fare? I saw those movies! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS

Put the finishing touches on the new estimate rig. Lol, don't be hatin'!! 

View attachment 267007


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Put the finishing touches on the new estimate rig. Lol, don't be hatin'!!
> 
> View attachment 267007



Gaysadei's Pee Service?

I see you swapped out the tires, looks good. How much are looking to get for the BFG's


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day in So-Cal!
I had crews spread from Temecula to Mira Mesa.
Gonna be on Mission Bay tomorrow,,,supposed to rain on Thursday :msp_ohmy:
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

[email protected] said:


> How'd you fare? I saw those movies! :msp_thumbup:



Fare'n well Mate!
Got everything under control,,, and they hate it!,,LOL!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeman82

Went to an awesome holiday party yesterday. Today I picked up junk logs from the sawmill and got rid of them... in the process bashed my foot with a log that got away from me. Checked on my chipper at the dealer.. maybe autofeed? When I got home I found that my new sweatshirts and t-shirts had finally arrived... look good.


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out an uprooted mulberry leaning on a house and replaced it with a 24" avocado. The tree was $400! Most expensive 24" I have ever bought. Wicked heavy too (soil was decomposed granite). We had to take apart the fence to roll in through with my log cart. HO is another hollywood producer that has money to burn. He wanted a 36" but it would have been impossible due to no crane or skid steer access. Apparently the 36" avocados weigh about 1500 pounds.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Gaysadei's Pee Service?
> 
> I see you swapped out the tires, looks good. How much are looking to get for the BFG's



Thanks. I traded the old tires in on these, they gave me $300 for em. Ended up paying $800 cash out of pocket for the new ones. Not bad. 

Done spending for a while now!! Lol. Gotta find some trees to kill... losing my mind already!!


----------



## beastmaster

treemandan said:


> Its a slop fest out there which is just as well this time of year. I was going to go to the gym but got stuck at the store buying a bow then was blasting on my Mossberg for a bit. Sure irritated the guys with the Glocks. Now my arm is throbbing and I have a headache. All this prep work for the 21'st is taking a toll on me and my wallet. Its been quite awhile since I shot a bow but as long as I ignore all the fancy smancy crap they put on them these days I can hit paper.



What kind of bow you get? Though I don't hunt no more, I still like to shoot my bow. I still use a recurve and never liked those compounds to much. I have a vintage Bear. 55lb pull. a great bow. I am amazed at all the,''accessories,''they have for compound bows. I'm still of the Zen school on bow shooting.


----------



## Toddppm

Just got a couple older Ben Pearson recurves myself a 60" + 64" both 40#. I've never really shot any bows before, just wanted something to do and got my daughter into it. Didn't realize everything else you need to get going and setup, correct arrows, strings/setup, accessories etc.... Got a target setup in my back woods, fun stuff.


----------



## treemandan

beastmaster said:


> What kind of bow you get? Though I don't hunt no more, I still like to shoot my bow. I still use a recurve and never liked those compounds to much. I have a vintage Bear. 55lb pull. a great bow. I am amazed at all the,''accessories,''they have for compound bows. I'm still of the Zen school on bow shooting.



Hoyt Raptor... used. I'll post some pics. I was shooting a little this morning now I am painting the spare bedroom... cause that's where I will be sleepin when my wife finds out how much I recently spent on toys. I was about to snatch myself a 1000 dollar crossbow.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> Hoyt Raptor... used. I'll post some pics. I was shooting a little this morning now I am painting the spare bedroom... cause that's where I will be sleepin when my wife finds out how much I recently spent on toys. I was about to snatch myself a 1000 dollar crossbow.



The odd thing about crossbows is they don't have the killing power and don't shoot as flat as a coumpound bow, range is no better either. The benefit is being cocked and locked at all times, which is offset by the slow follow up shot, poor manueverability and carry. 

That said, buy one, they're great!


----------



## squad143

Went to the job site and was all stoked to try my new GRCS, then realized that there was a 6' chain link fence between the trunk and the landing zone.:msp_mad: 

With just the two of us, it would have been impossible to use, so we ended removing the limbs in much smaller pieces. 

My new toy will have to wait for another day. :msp_tongue:


----------



## deevo

Aerial rescue training this morning, and doing some hydro line clearing this afternoon at a cottage nearby. At least its a bit warmer than yesterday here. Was -16 in the morning! Brrrrr. Rocko if your in the area today we can swap out our rescue dummy for you! If your lucky we'll even let you hang in the tree upside down for an hour while we make fun of you:msp_wink: Oh wait your probably busy hanging Christmas tree lights


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Aerial rescue training this morning, and doing some hydro line clearing this afternoon at a cottage nearby. At least its a bit warmer than yesterday here. Was -16 in the morning! Brrrrr. Rocko if your in the area today we can swap out our rescue dummy for you! If your lucky we'll even let you hang in the tree upside down for an hour while we make fun of you:msp_wink: Oh wait your probably busy hanging Christmas tree lights



Reeoww.. hiss, hiss!! Simmer down, Sugarbush!!


----------



## tree MDS

Talk about bored out my mind!! Been up since 3:30 this am. Driving around this morning I saw a couple of the older, 30 plus year tree services out. Kinda pisses me off, but then I get that they've put their time in. All I got is a couple gay pruning jobs that I don't even feel like doing. Enter the crappy (or should I say one of the crappy parts) part of tree service owning: watching my bank account dwindle, just as it was getting good. And #### Santa too!! Just saying. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Talk about bored out my mind!! Been up since 3:30 this am. Driving around this morning I saw a couple of the older, 30 plus year tree services out. Kinda pisses me off, but then I get that they've put their time in. All I got is a couple gay pruning jobs that I don't even feel like doing. Enter the crappy (or should I say one of the crappy parts) part of tree service owning: watching my bank account dwindle, just as it was getting good. And #### Santa too!! Just saying. :msp_sneaky:



You better watch out
You better not cry

Cause Santa Clause is ####ing yer mom!

Now you can sing it to! Lets go caroling! We could change the lyrics to all the songs and go knocking on people's doors.

You could also run through your client list and drum up some work. I hit up a couple people, I called and asked. I have a couple nice tree jobs but am waiting til the holidays pass and am catching up on doing odds and ends around the house. It also sounds like you need a plow.


I was pretty much up all night to, just woke up. Going to split a little wood and drop some off at Peabody's and he also asked me to blow his leaves into the woods. 

I saw a couple houses that obviously hired someone to install Christmas lights.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

deevo said:


> Aerial rescue training this morning, and doing some hydro line clearing this afternoon at a cottage nearby. At least its a bit warmer than yesterday here. Was -16 in the morning! Brrrrr. Rocko if your in the area today we can swap out our rescue dummy for you! If your lucky we'll even let you hang in the tree upside down for an hour while we make fun of you:msp_wink: Oh wait your probably busy hanging Christmas tree lights



I think we found a new job for MDS, "Rescue dummy" with his rainbow shirt on and a 30pk of Bud on his harness..lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bucket truck broke down on the way to the job today. And the day hasn't gotten any better. One thing after another. Had to drop the chipper and limp the truck home at 10 mph. It just wants to spit and spudder when I give it gas but only between 2000 and 3000 rpms. Below and above those rpms its OK.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Bucket truck broke down on the way to the job today. And the day hasn't gotten any better. One thing after another. Had to drop the chipper and limp the truck home at 10 mph. It just wants to spit and spudder when I give it gas but only between 2000 and 3000 rpms. Below and above those rpms its OK.



If you can get a gauge on the fuel pressure , drive it and see if it drops. Maybe an injector is cutting out at high load. The cat is not clogged?


----------



## mattfr12

Some random pictures from today. Couple if the new tractor.


----------



## Pelorus

That bucket looks like it has already been to war, Matt.
Snowing hard this morning, and I've got zero tolerance for that hateful stuff.
It wasn't a beautiful day.


----------



## mattfr12

Pelorus said:


> That bucket looks like it has already been to war, Matt.
> Snowing hard this morning, and I've got zero tolerance for that hateful stuff.
> It wasn't a beautiful day.



Ya it's off our older Deere waiting for the 4+1 from the dealer the ballast box is off the older one also. Tractor hit 10hrs today.

That bucket took a Beatin from dragging trunks and strapping other big logs to the bucket because they won't fit. I have three welded chain hooks on top and bottom of bucket so I can chain a log to it pretty easily.


----------



## treeclimber101

was I the only lucky one to get this PM , kinda made me laugh a Siberian lumberjack that sounds like running my #### through cheese grater


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I got it too.


----------



## Grace Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> was I the only lucky one to get this PM , kinda made me laugh a Siberian lumberjack that sounds like running my #### through cheese grater


I got one. I'm sending my wife and her mother. They'll love Siberia.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

If I was single and not a dad , and still smoking gigantic bags of stinky Mary Jane I might consider slinging some saw dust with the russkys but since I am , and I am and I can't afford to anymore LOL I will sit that one out !


----------



## tree MDS

Life is good, and it was a beautiful day!! However, I still hate some of you!! Just saying. :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

Oops, wrong thread!! 
MDS. :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Oops, wrong thread!!
> MDS. :msp_smile:



Pull your lips off Jeffs grundle so you can see where ya are ........ Dip#### LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> was I the only lucky one to get this PM , kinda made me laugh a Siberian lumberjack that sounds like running my #### through cheese grater



There website looks legit.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Talk about bored out my mind!! Been up since 3:30 this am. Driving around this morning I saw a couple of the older, 30 plus year tree services out. Kinda pisses me off, but then I get that they've put their time in. All I got is a couple gay pruning jobs that I don't even feel like doing. Enter the crappy (or should I say one of the crappy parts) part of tree service owning: watching my bank account dwindle, just as it was getting good. And #### Santa too!! Just saying. :msp_sneaky:



LOL!
Sounds like you could use a job!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Talk about bored out my mind!! Been up since 3:30 this am. Driving around this morning I saw a couple of the older, 30 plus year tree services out. Kinda pisses me off, but then I get that they've put their time in. All I got is a couple gay pruning jobs that I don't even feel like doing. Enter the crappy (or should I say one of the crappy parts) part of tree service owning: watching my bank account dwindle, just as it was getting good. And #### Santa too!! Just saying. :msp_sneaky:



You!

STYX "Too Much Time On My Hands" live '00.flv - YouTube

Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

sup fellas


----------



## mikewhite85

Today we pruned a big oak and some smaller trees at a property. Tomorrow we'll be doing a few small jobs in Burbank, one of my favorite areas to work.

On Monday we worked for the producer of the Borat movies. On Friday and Monday of next week we'll be doing a job for the director of Homeland and Sons of Anarchy. He's a great repeat client. Both are really nice guys. Never have watched any of their shows but have definitely seen the billboards.

It's fun working around here.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Bucket truck broke down on the way to the job today. And the day hasn't gotten any better. One thing after another. Had to drop the chipper and limp the truck home at 10 mph. It just wants to spit and spudder when I give it gas but only between 2000 and 3000 rpms. Below and above those rpms its OK.



I've had all that with mine. Try the fuel filter first, then look at the fuel pump (in tank). I've also had mine die like that from just needing a tune up.. mine runs a little rich, though. Good luck.


----------



## squad143

treeclimber101 said:


> was I the only lucky one to get this PM , kinda made me laugh a Siberian lumberjack that sounds like running my #### through cheese grater



I got one as well.

I wonder if you can see Sarah Palin's house from there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I've had all that with mine. Try the fuel filter first, then look at the fuel pump (in tank). I've also had mine die like that from just needing a tune up.. mine runs a little rich, though. Good luck.



First thing i tried was the inline fuel filter. I am gonna replace the plugs, wires, cap, and rotor if I have time today. I have to run my daughter down to dupont hospital in Philly for a apointment. I will have to keep a eye out for Murphy. The fuel pump is running, but maybe its not putting out enough pressure. I have to find out what the correct fuel psi should be. Does anyone know?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> First thing i tried was the inline fuel filter. I am gonna replace the plugs, wires, cap, and rotor if I have time today. I have to run my daughter down to dupont hospital in Philly for a apointment. I will have to keep a eye out for Murphy. The fuel pump is running, but maybe its not putting out enough pressure. I have to find out what the correct fuel psi should be. Does anyone know?



I remember now. Last time the cap and rotor were corroded. Time before the fuel pump went. It would hardly move when the pump went, had to put in low range and slip clutch just to get it off the road.

You changed the fuel filter that looks like an oil filter??


----------



## deevo

woodsman44 said:


> I think we found a new job for MDS, "Rescue dummy" with his rainbow shirt on and a 30pk of Bud on his harness..lol



This kinda looks like him with a little less hair!:msp_biggrin: Had myself and my other climber doing the rescues, and my groundies as well. If those of you that don't practise this you should! You never ever want any sort of mishap to happen to you or anyone you know, but knowing what to do if it does is very important. All the FD's and paramedic services are aware of our training and know we can be called anytime to assist as there are no fire dept's around trained in aerial tree rescue. If they can't get there aerials in to help your pretty much screwed! Fire dept's don't have tree climbing gear either. They often are only trained at rappelling buildings, bridges and other structures. My fire chief has no problem letting us use the rescue dummy for practise. I have been a volunteer firefighter for 14 years and have seen some ugly tree accidents. With the amount of hacks and fly by nighters popping up the accidents aren't going to drop either.


----------



## deevo

Few more, that's my 8 year old SRTing. She can climb up to 45' competently! She has been climbing for a year, uses the grigri to descend. My daughters are homeschooled and this was during recess!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thats awesome, she is ahead of me with the SRT thing! I sure dont miss that snow! 69 yesterday! 

They are saying we are having a thunder storm right now...........its hardly drizzling. Driving my F 250 today for sure, the ford focus does not offer much protection against the crazies who have no clue how to drive. Going up to Camp Pendleton today, big prune job for the base, its like going home for me, when I roll thru the gate. BTW, Marines dont marry ugly women.......just saying........well you always have your 10%


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> First thing i tried was the inline fuel filter. I am gonna replace the plugs, wires, cap, and rotor if I have time today. I have to run my daughter down to dupont hospital in Philly for a apointment. I will have to keep a eye out for Murphy. The fuel pump is running, but maybe its not putting out enough pressure. I have to find out what the correct fuel psi should be. Does anyone know?



Its been awhile but if I recall FP should be around 34 on GM TB but don't quote me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I remember now. Last time the cap and rotor were corroded. Time before the fuel pump went. It would hardly move when the pump went, had to put in low range and slip clutch just to get it off the road.
> 
> You changed the fuel filter that looks like an oil filter??



Yeah. Is there another one?


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You!
> 
> STYX "Too Much Time On My Hands" live '00.flv - YouTube
> 
> Jeff



LOL! Can't believe I almost made it through that entire thing!! 

I'm actually pretty good at finding things to keep me in trouble. I was attempting to make my way to the boot store, like a normal person yesterday.. all the sudden I find myself racing a VR-6 Golf. ####### tried to pass me in a no passing zone.. didn't work out so well for him!! Lol, I think I was doing a buck ten in fifth, when I finally let off. I really need to grow up.. think maybe I'll start today! 

I do have my firewood splitting out behind the shop, so at least that gives me somebody to boss around! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah. Is there another one?



Not that I know of, was just making sure. I bet the tune up does it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Not that I know of, was just making sure. I bet the tune up does it.



Hope so


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are boring today. Almost time to pick up my wood splitter guy. Almost done with the nasty stuff. I can't wait to get into all my nice, straight 11 footers. Get some production out of him then! I gotta give this dude credit, not sure I could sit at that machine for five or six hours at a clip!! lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> LOL! Can't believe I almost made it through that entire thing!!
> 
> I'm actually pretty good at finding things to keep me in trouble. I was attempting to make my way to the boot store, like a normal person yesterday.. all the sudden I find myself racing a VR-6 Golf. ####### tried to pass me in a no passing zone.. didn't work out so well for him!! Lol, I think I was doing a buck ten in fifth, when I finally let off. I really need to grow up.. think maybe I'll start today!
> 
> I do have my firewood splitting out behind the shop, so at least that gives me somebody to boss around! Lol.



You've got to much #### in yor ass is what you've got. The guy in the VW was probably trying to get the number off yor truck cause he needed some work done. You sure ' Casedei-ed' him! 

I guess i better get to it myself. Got to stack this load of wood up on Peabody's Hill and sic the blower on the leaves up there for a little bit.:msp_sad:


----------



## beastmaster

I am sitting here at my computer listening to the rain hit the roof. It's seriously raining out there. I was feeling cocky last night and volunteered to go up to Lake Arrowhead to deadwood a Cedar. Going to take the bosses 4 WD truck and a new groundy up there. Its blowing snow like crazy up there. 
I keep hoping they close the road


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> You've got to much #### in yor ass is what you've got. The guy in the VW was probably trying to get the number off yor truck cause he needed some work done. You sure ' Casedei-ed' him!
> 
> I guess i better get to it myself. Got to stack this load of wood up on Peabody's Hill and sic the blower on the leaves up there for a little bit.:msp_sad:



Well, he must've really wanted that number, cuz he was still back there (a ways), sucking on my vapor trail!! Lol. 

Maybe when you're up at Peebody's you can ask him if ya can hop in the bathtub!! Hahaha.. maybe take you're bunny with ya!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

She lives again. Distributer cap was all corroded inside.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Ran an estimate, then picked up a part for the yota this morning, the rest of the parts are coming in tomorrow or Saturday. 1,600 lb Marlin Crawler ceramic clutch kit, pressure plate, flywheel, master and slave cylinder, rear main seal and trans seal. That clutch will never slip again! Then I got home and decided my neighbors stone wall was falling apart too far into my property, so I tore down the encroaching section, and...er..."fixed" it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

...and now I'm having a beer.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Well, he must've really wanted that number, cuz he was still back there (a ways), sucking on my vapor trail!! Lol.
> 
> Maybe when you're up at Peebody's you can ask him if ya can hop in the bathtub!! Hahaha.. maybe take you're bunny with ya!!! :msp_w00t:



No bathtub and when I got there I saw that someone else had done blowd the leafs thank God.

I am thinking what to do for a pickup next year. A friend of mine has a V8 yota, it sure jumps when you touch the gas pedal, much more so than my 4 liter 4runner. He was able to get some kind of non-commercial plow for his Tundra , I like the trucks but am gonna need a real plow.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> No bathtub and when I got there I saw that someone else had done blowd the leafs thank God.
> 
> I am thinking what to do for a pickup next year. A friend of mine has a V8 yota, it sure jumps when you touch the gas pedal, much more so than my 4 liter 4runner. He was able to get some kind of non-commercial plow for his Tundra , I like the trucks but am gonna need a real plow.



make sure it's not an 02 tundra, that's what I had and blew the tranny in it. Found out the 02's have a flaw in the tranny that can't be fixed, just have to keep rebuilding them. No other year will fit that year either.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did anyone watch that show last night called Amish mafia? That was filmed near me. I recognized the house that the party was at and the bridge in Columbia, pa. Don't think its real though.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did anyone watch that show last night called Amish mafia? That was filmed near me. I recognized the house that the party was at and the bridge in Columbia, pa. Don't think its real though.



A fake bridge , has anyone noticed that the newest members on moonshiners are tree men ! I was enamered by that


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I seen that too


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got one of 4 crews to go out today is this wicked stormy day. :msp_scared:
It was terrible! Maybe 1/2 inch of rain! Just terrible I tell you!:msp_w00t:
I took me almost 2 hours to go from Escondido to Mission Valley! 
Life is hard out here in the west! :wink2:
BTW,,, It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> A fake bridge , has anyone noticed that the newest members on moonshiners are tree men ! I was enamered by that



I meant the show is fake.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I meant the show is fake.



Gee ya think ! Well you would know man there your neighbors .


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Got one of 4 crews to go out today is this wicked stormy day. :msp_scared:
> It was terrible! Maybe 1/2 inch of rain! Just terrible I tell you!:msp_w00t:
> I took me almost 2 hours to go from Escondido to Mission Valley!
> Life is hard out here in the west! :wink2:
> BTW,,, It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



I remember you told me I could never do your job, what a joke. I'd have all four crews workin in those sprinkles then vacuming out my truck at the end of the day.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Got one of 4 crews to go out today is this wicked stormy day. :msp_scared:
> It was terrible! Maybe 1/2 inch of rain! Just terrible I tell you!:msp_w00t:
> I took me almost 2 hours to go from Escondido to Mission Valley!
> Life is hard out here in the west! :wink2:
> BTW,,, It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Btw, is there one town down there with a english name. It is still america after all!


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> vacuming out my truck at the end of the day.




You see, holden, that's where you and Jeff differ, he'd just have the Mexicans do it. Jeez bud, at this rate you'll never be cut out for upper management.


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> A fake bridge , has anyone noticed that the newest members on moonshiners are tree men ! I was enamered by that



That's the only reason i watch Moonshiners now. The one guy Josh climbed and toped tree on one of the shows, just for the camera i guess. I think they call themselves yard Busters. Most of the show is fake anyway


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> You see, holden, that's where you and Jeff differ, he'd just have the Mexicans do it. Jeez bud, at this rate you'll never be cut out for upper management.



Ah, give Holding a break,,,,,,,he's harmless and ignorant.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> I remember you told me I could never do your job, what a joke. I'd have all four crews workin in those sprinkles then vacuming out my truck at the end of the day.



This post shows your ignorance.
I was not part of that crew and you still could not do what I do,, sorry.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Goober

jefflovstrom said:


> This post shows your ignorance.
> I was not part of that crew and you still could not do what I do,, sorry.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Any Goober could do your job, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## treemandan

Amish Mafia rocks! They burnt a truckload of Chinese made Amish furniture, drive Caddies and Benz, double pistol grip on the shotgun.


----------



## squad143

First time using a bucket truck was today. Been doing tree work for quite a while and never operated one, although I have used towables.

Was a 60' Versalift. I was out of my element without the spurs.:msp_w00t:

Took a while to get used to the controls and the job took longer than hoped, but nothing got damaged and the tree is now woodchips and firewood.


----------



## treeman82

Got my chipper back this morning  bad wires on the back of the ignition. Met a friend with his bucket truck to top out a poplar, then chipped up 2 brush piles just in case it snows in the next few days. Did a little bit of dirt for one guy, have to get some more.


----------



## beastmaster

What a miserable day. Though I prayed for road closures, hwy 18 and 138 were open. So the new green groundy and I went up the hill to crest forest. It poured rain all the way up there. The only difference from here to there was 30 deg. Had 4 trees, three small easy ones and a large Cedar next to the house. Every cable, phone line, and service line ran under or was attached to the tree. It was so cold my hands went numb. At one point the rain let up and was replaced by slushy snow. I never realized how slippery a Cedar was when wet.
Really didn't make much headway. My ropes were so wet the gri gri and hitch was squeezing out cold water whenever I decended.(that ran down my jacket sleeve.)
Made pretty good progress after lunch, removing a lot of big dead limbs and thinning the longer tips some. I thought I'e finish the cedar, but the head flew off my polesaw(making it just a pole)and we never found it. 
It had been getting progressively colder but I didn't notice tell I came out of the tree. I was wet to the bone and started freezing my a## off there on the ground. Finally I start the trip home, I got the heater going full blast. It's warm, I'm comfortable, I am in a warm meadow, then I open my eyes, its no meadow Its the shoulder of the the 210/215 interchange. That kept me awake for rest the trip home. I load up my stuff in my truck, I do a last second check, I don't have my wallet. What can you do? I am just so happy to be warm and at home.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, yesterday sucked, poured pretty freakin hard down here, my lot is flooded, we did our weekly safety and tailgates, cleaned the shop and sent them home.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> That's the only reason i watch Moonshiners now. The one guy Josh climbed and toped tree on one of the shows, just for the camera i guess. I think they call themselves yard Busters. Most of the show is fake anyway



if you go to moonshiners.com and look at the sponcers, he is listed.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

beastmaster said:


> What a miserable day. Though I prayed for road closures, hwy 18 and 138 were open. So the new green groundy and I went up the hill to crest forest. It poured rain all the way up there. The only difference from here to there was 30 deg. Had 4 trees, three small easy ones and a large Cedar next to the house. Every cable, phone line, and service line ran under or was attached to the tree. It was so cold my hands went numb. At one point the rain let up and was replaced by slushy snow. I never realized how slippery a Cedar was when wet.
> Really didn't make much headway. My ropes were so wet the gri gri and hitch was squeezing out cold water whenever I decended.(that ran down my jacket sleeve.)
> Made pretty good progress after lunch, removing a lot of big dead limbs and thinning the longer tips some. I thought I'e finish the cedar, but the head flew off my polesaw(making it just a pole)and we never found it.
> It had been getting progressively colder but I didn't notice tell I came out of the tree. I was wet to the bone and started freezing my a## off there on the ground. Finally I start the trip home, I got the heater going full blast. It's warm, I'm comfortable, I am in a warm meadow, then I open my eyes, its no meadow Its the shoulder of the the 210/215 interchange. That kept me awake for rest the trip home. I load up my stuff in my truck, I do a last second check, I don't have my wallet. What can you do? I am just so happy to be warm and at home.





sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, yesterday sucked, poured pretty freakin hard down here, my lot is flooded, we did our weekly safety and tailgates, cleaned the shop and sent them home.



Well i am sure it was beautiful where jeff was!


----------



## jefflovstrom

A 6.3 earthquake and I barely felt it. 
Working in Mission valley today, lot of palms.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

*Today...*

Working on realigning the space/time continuum. It's been a rather time consuming, and challenging ordeal, but I think I'm getting closer. Oh yeah, and we're doing some more firewood out back.


----------



## treeclimber101

I just got home after doing a estimate , while I was there I was in the house and saw on tv what happened in Connecticut , what an awful tragedy , I am not a very godly person , but I am gonna pray for them tonight .


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I just got home after doing a estimate , while I was there I was in the house and saw on tv what happened in Connecticut , what an awful tragedy , I am not a very godly person , but I am gonna pray for them tonight .



That what kinda pos would do that? Having small kids it really is hard to grasp, and to think what these parents are going thru and have to go thru after this nightmare of a massacre. I know that's pretty close to Treepig and some of you others on here. Prayers for the families and other students involved. Watching it on CNN made me feel sick. Hug your kids hard tonight !!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I just got home after doing a estimate , while I was there I was in the house and saw on tv what happened in Connecticut , what an awful tragedy , I am not a very godly person , but I am gonna pray for them tonight .



I can't even think of an appropriate comment. Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Zale

Started the x-mas shopping today. Saw the news at the mall and went home. Prayers to the families


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> That what kinda pos would do that? Having small kids it really is hard to grasp, and to think what these parents are going thru and have to go thru after this nightmare of a massacre. I know that's pretty close to Treepig and some of you others on here. Prayers for the families and other students involved. Watching it on CNN made me feel sick. Hug your kids hard tonight !!!



I have a son in 2nd and a daughter in 6th when I heard that I stopped talking about the tree sat on the couch and put my head in my hands , it hit me that hard , I actually stayed for a cup of coffee , felt like I was gonna cry . Worse then I felt on 911 even know that was so much worse , I just thought kids ??? Who would do that !


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> A 6.3 earthquake and I barely felt it.
> Working in Mission valley today, lot of palms.
> Jeff



Jeffy, I hate palms, turn most of them down, let sombody else remove, big dump fee.....

Oh, it was a beautiful day in nor cal!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

I heard the news today about the shootings, made me sick to my stomach...prayers go out to the families


----------



## tree md

You're a good dude Eddie. After meeting your little guy I can see why that would hit you so hard.

I am back in OK after working in jersey for a little while. Was a rough trip. My motor blew in my truck my second day there. Was stranded for two weeks while I had a new one put in to the tune of $2400... Ouch.

As luck would have it i broke down about two miles from Eddies shop. He helped me out and let me work with him for a day while my truck was being repaired. Good treeman right there. Eddie goes hard. He has a great crew and works his ass off all day long. He's got some pretty nice equipment and I really enjoyed working with him for a day. He also got me hooked up with another owner there that subbed me while recovering from my truck ordeal.

Thanks for the help brother.


----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


> You're a good dude Eddie. After meeting your little guy I can see why that would hit you so hard.
> 
> I am back in OK after working in jersey for a little while. Was a rough trip. My motor blew in my truck my second day there. Was stranded for two weeks while I had a new one put in to the tune of $2400... Ouch.
> 
> As luck would have it i broke down about two miles from Eddies shop. He helped me out and let me work with him for a day while my truck was being repaired. Good treeman right there. Eddie goes hard. He has a great crew and works his ass off all day long. He's got some pretty nice equipment and I really enjoyed working with him for a day. He also got me hooked up with another owner there that subbed me while recovering from my truck ordeal.
> 
> Thanks for the help brother.



Chris Christy to the rescue again!! 

View attachment 267675


----------



## treeman82

Chipped up brush piles at 4 houses today to get the jobs billed. On the last job, the smallest pile of them all the chipper went down again. Dropped it off this afternoon, hopefully they will have it back to me by the end of next week.


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> Chris Christy to the rescue again!!
> 
> View attachment 267675



Got to tell you, I met some great people in Jersey. Really a pretty cool place.


----------



## ozzy42

treeclimber101 said:


> I just got home after doing a estimate , while I was there I was in the house and saw on tv what happened in Connecticut , what an awful tragedy , I am not a very godly person , but I am gonna pray for them tonight .





deevo said:


> That what kinda pos would do that? Having small kids it really is hard to grasp, and to think what these parents are going thru and have to go thru after this nightmare of a massacre. I know that's pretty close to Treepig and some of you others on here. Prayers for the families and other students involved. Watching it on CNN made me feel sick. Hug your kids hard tonight !!!





tree MDS said:


> I can't even think of an appropriate comment. Absolutely horrible.





Zale said:


> Started the x-mas shopping today. Saw the news at the mall and went home. Prayers to the families





treeclimber101 said:


> I have a son in 2nd and a daughter in 6th when I heard that I stopped talking about the tree sat on the couch and put my head in my hands , it hit me that hard , I actually stayed for a cup of coffee , felt like I was gonna cry . Worse then I felt on 911 even know that was so much worse , I just thought kids ??? Who would do that !





woodsman44 said:


> I heard the news today about the shootings, made me sick to my stomach...prayers go out to the families



Even though this happened more than a 1000 mi away from me ,it sure hit home.
I usually just watch the news when something awful like this happens ,and then shrug it off and go on about my business.Not this time.This is undescribable to say the least.As some of you know ,I lost a child 20 mo ago to a debilitating disease.And even though we knew the day could come when we could lose her ,it was an unbearable pain that words alone can never describe.
To think of all the innocent lives lost today,and of the suffering that so many will bear made me sit down in my garage with my head in my hands for a good half an hour.Couldn't shake it,couldn't help it.

My heart and prayers go out to all affected today .


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> You're a good dude Eddie. After meeting your little guy I can see why that would hit you so hard.
> 
> I am back in OK after working in jersey for a little while. Was a rough trip. My motor blew in my truck my second day there. Was stranded for two weeks while I had a new one put in to the tune of $2400... Ouch.
> 
> As luck would have it i broke down about two miles from Eddies shop. He helped me out and let me work with him for a day while my truck was being repaired. Good treeman right there. Eddie goes hard. He has a great crew and works his ass off all day long. He's got some pretty nice equipment and I really enjoyed working with him for a day. He also got me hooked up with another owner there that subbed me while recovering from my truck ordeal.
> 
> Thanks for the help brother.


 come back man ! Jockey joe won't leave me alone now !


----------



## treeclimber101

ozzy42 said:


> Even though this happened more than a 1000 mi away from me ,it sure hit home.
> I usually just watch the news when something awful like this happens ,and then shrug it off and go on about my business.Not this time.This is undescribable to say the least.As some of you know ,I lost a child 20 mo ago to a debilitating disease.And even though we knew the day could come when we could lose her ,it was an unbearable pain that words alone can never describe.
> To think of all the innocent lives lost today,and of the suffering that so many will bear made me sit down in my garage with my head in my hands for a good half an hour.Couldn't shake it,couldn't help it.
> 
> My heart and prayers go out to all affected today .



I am sorry about your child . That's something I hope I never have to deal with .


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> come back man ! Jockey joe won't leave me alone now !



Hehehe! He kept calling me wanting to go to work too. He wouldn't leave me alone until I told him I was back in OK.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree md said:


> Hehehe! He kept calling me wanting to go to work too. He wouldn't leave me alone until I told him I was back in OK.



:love1:
Nice to see everyone get along.
Jeff


----------



## ozzy42

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sorry about your child . That's something I hope I never have to deal with .



Thanks.
It's something I would not wish for ANYBODY to deal with.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Working on realigning the space/time continuum. It's been a rather time consuming, and challenging ordeal, but I think I'm getting closer. Oh yeah, and we're doing some more firewood out back.



yeah, let us know how that works out.


----------



## treemandan

Went to the mall with my wife and MIL. That should be about all a man can take but not so.

Our first stop was at Bike Line where I shelled out close to 300 for a Chinese Trek for my kid. 

We got home around 3pm, there was a message from some solar panel installation company out of Allentown wanting an estimate for a job down here. Even though I felt like it I still did not want to eat my bullet so I went to look at the job. They said they would give me half upfront but I think I am going to want it all upfront before I delve into this 3800 dollar job and I must have been the low bidder cause I asked them if they were telling me they wanted me to do it and they said yes over the phone. I still have to fax the proposal, I will get this one signed and will tell them that I don't feel comfortable without being paid in full upfront, if not I think I am going to have to pass.

My wife and I got to my kid's karate class at her school at 4pm and I kept thinking that the teachers should have guns. I am taking a bunch of gun education classes and am planning on getting my CCW permit but in all essence I will carry it everywhere... even places where they say I am not allowed.I had a handgun class tonight and am learning a lot. 

The school my kid goes to boasts high security but in actuality I find I can just waltz in whenever and however I please and most clean cut God fearing people discribe my appearence as " suspicious" , " un groomed" , " vulgar"," alarming". Well I am going to go in on Monday and have a chat with them about why its so easy easy for a guy like me to get in. I have been let in by other parents, teachers, kids or just because the door wasn't shut properly. These people who let me in did not know me at all. I told one teacher i was going straight to the office as he reluctantly let me in. Of course I did go straight to the office because looks can deceiving but still I should have not been let in. 

So after karate we came back and I installed a few more smoke detectors around the house , watered all the bonsai and got some Christmas cards ready to send to my clientel. I took a shower and gave myself a close shave because I thought I was going to be cheek deep in some Tang but she racked out at 9pm.


----------



## tree md

treeclimber101 said:


> my main competitor Is a motel up the street that houses the biggest bunch of dregs that steal just about anything not bolted down and a lot that is ! Basically they take what they want whenever they want on there way down to the gas staion to rob them aswell , or shower in there bathroom !



Would that be the Relapse Inn or Primrose... Lemme tell ya, the Pipe Inn was a real Taj Mahal... I couldn't hardly get out of the parking lot without some junkie asking me for a ride to Camden...

Oh yeah, my GF back there has been chatting with me all nite on FB... She wants me to come back... Tempting...


----------



## tree MDS

Been up watching the news since 5:00. Its like I almost feel guilty just going about my business as usual, in light of what happened in Sandy Hook yesterday. I've done some work down that way. I go to Newtown for arborist supplies regularly. It's about 30 mins away. Its like a black cloud lingering.. incomprehensible.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I had to quit watching the news yesterday... Was making me heartsick. Couldn't stop thinking about those kids last night. I read through a lot of this thread that I had missed while I was on the road. I can always count on this thread for comic relief. It's either that or fight with the drunk haters here on a Friday night...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Been up watching the news since 5:00. Its like I almost feel guilty just going about my business as usual, in light of what happened in Sandy Hook yesterday. I've done some work down that way. I go to Newtown for arborist supplies regularly. It's about 30 mins away. Its like a black cloud lingering.. incomprehensible.



I am sorry man I figured that it was close to you , it's a small state . For real I am sorry I dont know why but I am , I just have a very heavy feeling thinking about how evil it is , and I am almost 4 hours from it , I can only imagine how quiet that state is right now .


----------



## treeclimber101

I am gonna say this because its been on my mind for a while , I feel guilty for bringing kids into this world after seeing stuff like that , I almost feel like I may have doomed them , I mean I try hard to move them along life safely , then you leave them somewhere that both they and myself feel like there safe and now this , I know it's not the first time but these were babies , I say they need to make schools much safer , like a cop in full gear sitting in his car or hut in school , they need something it's just too easy to get into schools , and once your on its even easier to do as you please


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sorry man I figured that it was close to you , it's a small state . For real I am sorry I dont know why but I am , I just have a very heavy feeling thinking about how evil it is , and I am almost 4 hours from it , I can only imagine how quiet that state is right now .



You see the picture of this #### yet? I know hindsight is 20/20, but man, a little preventative strangulation would have sure gone a long way. I mean I get that the guy was supposedly sick, but how sick can one be, and still be able to carry out all that. I'm just thankful that I can't understand what a person like that was thinking.. I mean what made him think that that was a good idea.. how could someone be so sick as to justify that in his own mind. I'm more inclined to believe that true evil exists. I used to like to try and figure things like that out, but now I don't even wanna know. 

Just think of those kids, counting down the days till Christmas. Today I'll even pray that there's a God in heaven, and that they made it home. Horrible.


----------



## tree MDS

*on a lighter note..*

Got a pretty sweet setup for firewood going this year! 

View attachment 267723


----------



## tree MDS

My boy just keeps going! Lol, I come out and hack some more up whenever he starts running low. You realize how much drinking money there is in that pile!! 

View attachment 267724


----------



## squad143

tree md said:


> Yeah, I had to quit watching the news yesterday... Was making me heartsick. Couldn't stop thinking about those kids last night.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about it on the radio while returning home last night. Sad event for sure.
> 
> Purposely choose not to watch the news or read the paper this morning. I don't want to watch the media circus. My heart goes out to the community and those involved.
> 
> Life is short and unfortunately ends too suddenly.
> 
> Even when I'm angry at the small issues with family and life, I always tell my kids that I love them and always kiss my wife goodbye in the morning.
Click to expand...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

|3 4| |1 0|
|4 6| |0 1|

All those compound fractions give me hand cramps


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> |3 4| |1 0|
> |4 6| |0 1|
> 
> All those compound fractions give me hand cramps



I did not stop you from typing, tho!!!!!!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

Finished a sugar maple removal today with NO LZ. Took out a BS white oak over a septic system... more fun. Hit TSC for oil this afternoon, $9.99 / gal for bar oil. Not a super great day, but I got paid, and the guys got $20 each from the HO.

MDS, there is a guy a little bit north of us with a processor... one of my friends has used him in the past. $1,200 per day he comes to your place, you supply the loader for that price, but he can go through quite a bit of wood in a day.


----------



## formationrx

*worked with skyman...*

helped my friend with some side work... he climbs with a chainsaw scabbard...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Chilly morning, Gonna go post 'no parking' for tomorrows job so I don't have to do it tomorrow. Then I am coming home and kicking all day.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Chilly morning, Gonna go post 'no parking' for tomorrows job so I don't have to do it tomorrow. Then I am coming home and kicking all day.
> Jeff



Is that you up there, with the rainbow suspenders, Jeffers?? "Skyman", this some kind of nickname I haven't heard yet? You look baked!! Haha.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I am whooped, went out yesterday with the guys. Took out several large lemon and rainbow Euc's, that wood sucks, heavy and the sap cakes on everything. Was there to help with notching and felling skills, but didn't want to just jump in and do them, wanted to see what they could do. Not sure what kind of training they ever had, if any. Changing the mindset of a crew that has been doing it so wrong, for so long, they think its right, wont be easy, but it has got to happen. Guys bolting the minute the tree starts to move instead of hanging and making sure they have it cut enough. Not keeping the bar level when the make their cuts. Always missing their cut and cutting through the hinge wood. Not their fault tho, they have never had anyone who gets into this stuff as a leader. I laid one over in quick fashion to show them I am not all talk. Then made the foremen do the rest, as he needed practice and I was there to give him some pointers as we worked them. Not alot of confidence but a whole bunch of nervousness. Had some issues with slackery, gave them all a ultimatum, step up or step out, quickly. Think they all realize that I am one of them and you cant BS me about the work, so they have all stepped it up. So they are gaining faith in me, which is good. I have guys that have worked here, ranging from 6 to 18 years and cannot do this stuff right, again, they thought it was, but this one yard and business is all they have ever known. Have told them all about this place and let them know that they are still working in the stone age with gear and techniques. Time to get up to speed. They have no "tricks of the trade" in the their brain housing groups, so I am working hard to get that tool box filled. This has been a trip for me, here I was nervous about walking into a group of guys, that by all rights, should smoke check me, such is not the case. So here I am, retraining them all, in all facets, in the way of the force, while still learning pricing, tree ID, pest, bugs and the company culture myself. Hence the 13-16 hours days, 7 a week, getting tired and they all have been tasked out with various different items, so time to back it down a bit and get back to my life! But I am sore as hell! Been a while since I slung wood and dragged brush all day!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> I am whooped, went out yesterday with the guys. Took out several large lemon and rainbow Euc's, that wood sucks, heavy and the sap cakes on everything. Was there to help with notching and felling skills, but didn't want to just jump in and do them, wanted to see what they could do. Not sure what kind of training they ever had, if any. Changing the mindset of a crew that has been doing it so wrong, for so long, they think its right, wont be easy, but it has got to happen. Guys bolting the minute the tree starts to move instead of hanging and making sure they have it cut enough. Not keeping the bar level when the make their cuts. Always missing their cut and cutting through the hinge wood. Not their fault tho, they have never had anyone who gets into this stuff as a leader. I laid one over in quick fashion to show them I am not all talk. Then made the foremen do the rest, as he needed practice and I was there to give him some pointers as we worked them. Not alot of confidence but a whole bunch of nervousness. Had some issues with slackery, gave them all a ultimatum, step up or step out, quickly. Think they all realize that I am one of them and you cant BS me about the work, so they have all stepped it up. So they are gaining faith in me, which is good. I have guys that have worked here, ranging from 6 to 18 years and cannot do this stuff right, again, they thought it was, but this one yard and business is all they have ever known. Have told them all about this place and let them know that they are still working in the stone age with gear and techniques. Time to get up to speed. They have no "tricks of the trade" in the their brain housing groups, so I am working hard to get that tool box filled. This has been a trip for me, here I was nervous about walking into a group of guys, that by all rights, should smoke check me, such is not the case. So here I am, retraining them all, in all facets, in the way of the force, while still learning pricing, tree ID, pest, bugs and the company culture myself. Hence the 13-16 hours days, 7 a week, getting tired and they all have been tasked out with various different items, so time to back it down a bit and get back to my life! But I am sore as hell! Been a while since I slung wood and dragged brush all day!



Sounds like you have your work cut out for ya. One thing I learned a long time ago is when they do something right or gets a job knocked out fast tell them good job, a pat on the back goes along ways. Hope your enjoying the weather, its finely getting cold here with a little snow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Is that you up there, with the rainbow suspenders, Jeffers?? "Skyman", this some kind of nickname I haven't heard yet? You look baked!! Haha.



LOL,,What?
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Is that you up there, with the rainbow suspenders, Jeffers?? "Skyman", this some kind of nickname I haven't heard yet? You look baked!! Haha.



I cant picture jeff with rainbow suspenders, but can see him with a doobie. I bet he has his card for his sore back.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I cant picture jeff with rainbow suspenders, but can see him with a doobie. I bet he has his card for his sore back.



Get Jeffy all smoked up , and drinking moonshine over a game of poker ! That would be funny right there .


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> I am whooped, went out yesterday with the guys. Took out several large lemon and rainbow Euc's, that wood sucks, heavy and the sap cakes on everything. Was there to help with notching and felling skills, but didn't want to just jump in and do them, wanted to see what they could do. Not sure what kind of training they ever had, if any. Changing the mindset of a crew that has been doing it so wrong, for so long, they think its right, wont be easy, but it has got to happen. Guys bolting the minute the tree starts to move instead of hanging and making sure they have it cut enough. Not keeping the bar level when the make their cuts. Always missing their cut and cutting through the hinge wood. Not their fault tho, they have never had anyone who gets into this stuff as a leader. I laid one over in quick fashion to show them I am not all talk. Then made the foremen do the rest, as he needed practice and I was there to give him some pointers as we worked them. Not alot of confidence but a whole bunch of nervousness. Had some issues with slackery, gave them all a ultimatum, step up or step out, quickly. Think they all realize that I am one of them and you cant BS me about the work, so they have all stepped it up. So they are gaining faith in me, which is good. I have guys that have worked here, ranging from 6 to 18 years and cannot do this stuff right, again, they thought it was, but this one yard and business is all they have ever known. Have told them all about this place and let them know that they are still working in the stone age with gear and techniques. Time to get up to speed. They have no "tricks of the trade" in the their brain housing groups, so I am working hard to get that tool box filled. This has been a trip for me, here I was nervous about walking into a group of guys, that by all rights, should smoke check me, such is not the case. So here I am, retraining them all, in all facets, in the way of the force, while still learning pricing, tree ID, pest, bugs and the company culture myself. Hence the 13-16 hours days, 7 a week, getting tired and they all have been tasked out with various different items, so time to back it down a bit and get back to my life! But I am sore as hell! Been a while since I slung wood and dragged brush all day!



Ah, reality bite's!
Scott, You took on a massive job experience. Only get's better from here.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## treeman75

Lawn Mower Blight of Trees - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I cant picture jeff with rainbow suspenders, but can see him with a doobie. I bet he has his card for his sore back.



Ha Ha!
Jeff :feel_good:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Get Jeffy all smoked up , and drinking moonshine over a game of poker ! That would be funny right there .



What time should I be there?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> What time should I be there?
> Jeff



Lol!! Could you imagine this crew hanging like that? 

Hahaha... I'll get Eddie all drunk on strawberry snapps, and wine coolers, then we can throw him in the closet with the dan. Lol.. :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol!! Could you imagine this crew hanging like that?
> 
> Hahaha... I'll get Eddie all drunk on strawberry snapps, and wine coolers, then we can throw him in the closet with the dan. Lol.. :msp_tongue:



The same closet where you hide your Cambodian man slave with the leather suit and gag ball ? Is there room in there for all of us !


----------



## tree md

I can just see Eddie and Paul breaking out "the Gimp"... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lol!! Could you imagine this crew hanging like that?
> 
> Hahaha... I'll get Eddie all drunk on strawberry snapps, and wine coolers, then we can throw him in the closet with the dan. Lol.. :msp_tongue:



I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------



## Pelorus

I found my missing hitch pin today (well, a little piece of it). Inside the chipper.
Will post a photo later. 
Fortunately, the hnives that got mangled were Zenith Cutter, instead of my good ones. 
Didn't do the anvil any favors either.

The groundie says he is innocent. (of course)


----------



## Pelorus

*indigestion*

View attachment 268234


The little chunk of metal used to be 6" X 1/2" dia.


----------



## treeman75

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 268234
> 
> 
> The little chunk of metal used to be 6" X 1/2" dia.



How do think the pin got in the chipper?


----------



## Pelorus

Guessing it might of somehow got left on the infeed table after groundie jacked up the roller to remove a wedged chunk of pine last week. Figured I'd change the knives today and got a bit of a suprise. It appears that those Zenith blades are substandard.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Guessing it might of somehow got left on the infeed table after groundie jacked up the roller to remove a wedged chunk of pine last week. Figured I'd change the knives today and got a bit of a suprise. It appears that those Zenith blades are substandard.



Substandard , I mean are there any blades that would take a hitch pin on ? BTW there all zenith blades now all of them just in different wrappers .


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> Substandard , I mean are there any blades that would take a hitch pin on ? BTW there all zenith blades now all of them just in different wrappers .



It's cheaper to replace a set of blades that flew apart then having them stay strong and shear the shaft off the barrel . I mean it coulda totaled the machine .


----------



## Pelorus

Hey Eddie - I'm just kidding about them Zenith blades.
Never heard the chipper complain about eating that pin, and since I didn't know anything had happened, we used it on a couple of other jobs. Was still making half decent chips, somehow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Hey Eddie - I'm just kidding about them Zenith blades.
> Never heard the chipper complain about eating that pin, and since I didn't know anything had happened, we used it on a couple of other jobs. Was still making half decent chips, somehow.



Don't and won't use Zenith blades. Vietnamese v/s USA,,, there is a difference.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thought for the day!


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Hey Eddie - I'm just kidding about them Zenith blades.
> Never heard the chipper complain about eating that pin, and since I didn't know anything had happened, we used it on a couple of other jobs. Was still making half decent chips, somehow.



A morbark drum or disc .


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had to go to Camp Pendelton for a bid, was nice being back home. Parked in front about 100 Marines snapping in, could here all the clicks and snaps of the charging handle on their M-4's.............gave me goose bumps, I parked right in front of them and was walking back and forth, I know damn well I became the new target and that was fine, better to sight in on a moving human than stationary barrel! Wish one of those badaas mofos was at that school the other day, would have been a different story.

5 miles of pre line clearing for new poles, got the base biologist to agree on removing instead of reduction cutting (topping)........epic


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My brother in law works for a small railroad. He got his tandem axle grapple truck stuck in his yard at his house. I went over to help him get out. He had a whole load of rail road ties on, so we got it lifted up with the out riggers and put some of the ties under the under some of his tires. Gave him a pull with my new dually. Truck wont come out, so i gave him a little hard yank as he was rocking back and forth, and dont you know the dam chain broke, and it busted out both our front windshields. It also left a few dents in my hood and roof. Atleast no one was hurt. Luckily his work is going to pay for my windshield. What a way to start the day.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> My brother in law works for a small railroad. He got his tandem axle grapple truck stuck in his yard at his house. I went over to help him get out. He had a whole load of rail road ties on, so we got it lifted up with the out riggers and put some of the ties under the under some of his tires. Gave him a pull with my new dually. Truck wont come out, so i gave him a little hard yank as he was rocking back and forth, and dont you know the dam chain broke, and it busted out both our front windshields. It also left a few dents in my hood and roof. Atleast no one was hurt. Luckily his work is going to pay for my windshield. What a way to start the day.



Man, that truck is depreciating right out from under you.


----------



## rtsims

Nice truck. Gotta ask, why were you pulling him out in reverse?


----------



## Zale

Started a new HOA contract today. Will keep me busy through the winter. 2000+ street trees to crown raise and structure prune.


----------



## treemandan

rtsims said:


> Nice truck. Gotta ask, why were you pulling him out in reverse?



Cause he's a dumb neck, ain't got the sense God gave a goose ?

You get better traction pulling from the front plus you have a better line of sight and you get more excitement that way too. Boy I bet he ducked.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Man, that truck is depreciating right out from under you.



Wow .... That's Murphy's law with pulling someone out . I broke a chain knocked out my taillights and tore the #### outta my tailgate


----------



## Blakesmaster

Worked on Laura's car most of the morning...in the rain...####in...some fuuuuun ####, bro. Meanwhile, I got her drivin the yota, which her lesbo friend at work thinks is a "cool truck!" Mechanically it's all sound, Laura's car, that is, ( not the yota ), just waiting on the new trunk and tail light to get here in the am, then she should be set for awhile. After that, new clutch kit for the yota should do it up right. Got all the parts to do just about everything there is to do down there. Master and slave cylinders, ceramic clutch, pressure plate, flywheel, pilot and release bearings, rear main and transmission seals. Then Imma be staring at that packet from bandit I got a month ago holding my bearings. Never attempted chipper bearings before, could be fuuuuuuuun.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Started out cloudy and dry, so we went to work.
We were just gonna call it a day and have our x-mas party today and give them 8 hours plus their bonuses, but we went to work and planned the party for Friday.
Anyway, around 10am, it started raining, (pouring for so-cal), so called it a day and had the party today.
So, I am getting married Monday the 24th,, gotta,,taxes will kill me if we don't.
We have been together 20 years in Jan. We have 3 daughters, 18, 12, and 11. 
So the owner of the company asked me if we should have a batch party,,LOL.
Then I find out that her mom want's some firewood. I don't do firewood, she thinks I have it all the time. 
Lucky for me, my bud Rob in El Cajon told me I can come by Sunday morning and go to breakfast and go back to his place and split and load my truck. How cool! So, it was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Started out cloudy and dry, so we went to work.
> We were just gonna call it a day and have our x-mas party today and give them 8 hours plus their bonuses, but we went to work and planned the party for Friday.
> Anyway, around 10am, it started raining, (pouring for so-cal), so called it a day and had the party today.
> So, I am getting married Monday the 24th,, gotta,,taxes will kill me if we don't.
> We have been together 20 years in Jan. We have 3 daughters, 18, 12, and 11.
> So the owner of the company asked me if we should have a batch party,,LOL.
> Then I find out that her mom want's some firewood. I don't do firewood, she thinks I have it all the time.
> Lucky for me, my bud Rob in El Cajon told me I can come by Sunday morning and go to breakfast and go back to his place and split and load my truck. How cool! So, it was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



This wedding seems kinda like an afterthought...


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Worked on Laura's car most of the morning...in the rain...####in...some fuuuuun ####, bro. Meanwhile, I got her drivin the yota, which her lesbo friend at work thinks is a "cool truck!" Mechanically it's all sound, Laura's car, that is, ( not the yota ), just waiting on the new trunk and tail light to get here in the am, then she should be set for awhile. After that, new clutch kit for the yota should do it up right. Got all the parts to do just about everything there is to do down there. Master and slave cylinders, ceramic clutch, pressure plate, flywheel, pilot and release bearings, rear main and transmission seals. Then Imma be staring at that packet from bandit I got a month ago holding my bearings. Never attempted chipper bearings before, could be fuuuuuuuun.



The car needs a trunk?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Cause he's a dumb neck, ain't got the sense God gave a goose ?
> 
> You get better traction pulling from the front plus you have a better line of sight and you get more excitement that way too. Boy I bet he ducked.



I didnt duck, but it was a heck of a spark when that chain broke. The dumb part is i didnt even think about that 50' piece of 50,000 lb rated rope i got in my shed for pulling out my bucket truck when i get stuck. Hind sight sure is 20/20. My truck is getting the new windshield tomorrow morning. Bad part is the grapple truck is a '88 white gmc, and no one can get a windshield. Guess they are gonna be looking for one at a junk yard.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> This wedding seems kinda like an afterthought...



Actually, all was cool with the Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn thing until I find out that I can't claim Head of House,, nothing changing but the status. 
Her Mom is glad! About time , she say's,,,20 years.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Worked on Laura's car most of the morning...in the rain...####in...some fuuuuun ####, bro. Meanwhile, I got her drivin the yota, which her lesbo friend at work thinks is a "cool truck!" Mechanically it's all sound, Laura's car, that is, ( not the yota ), just waiting on the new trunk and tail light to get here in the am, then she should be set for awhile. After that, new clutch kit for the yota should do it up right. Got all the parts to do just about everything there is to do down there. Master and slave cylinders, ceramic clutch, pressure plate, flywheel, pilot and release bearings, rear main and transmission seals. Then Imma be staring at that packet from bandit I got a month ago holding my bearings. Never attempted chipper bearings before, could be fuuuuuuuun.



I replaced the outside bearing on my disc chipper, and it took me about 8 hours. I ended up snaping off a couple bolts, then broke a extrator, then the dam tap. It was a hell of a day.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> The car needs a trunk?



She got tapped by a town dump truck a little bit ago. All they really got was the tail light and trunk lid, so I found a matching one and am doing it myself.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I replaced the outside bearing on my disc chipper, and it took me about 8 hours. I ended up snaping off a couple bolts, then broke a extrator, then the dam tap. It was a hell of a day.



Well, this is sounding better and better. lol. Probably won't do the chipper till after the holidays. Too much going on right now.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, this is sounding better and better. lol. Probably won't do the chipper till after the holidays. Too much going on right now.



Make sure you run a tap threw all the old bolt holes to remove any rust and debris before putting the new bolts back in.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> My brother in law works for a small railroad. He got his tandem axle grapple truck stuck in his yard at his house. I went over to help him get out. He had a whole load of rail road ties on, so we got it lifted up with the out riggers and put some of the ties under the under some of his tires. Gave him a pull with my new dually. Truck wont come out, so i gave him a little hard yank as he was rocking back and forth, and dont you know the dam chain broke, and it busted out both our front windshields. It also left a few dents in my hood and roof. Atleast no one was hurt. Luckily his work is going to pay for my windshield. What a way to start the day.



Yeah, not exactly the way I would've gone about that one... points for effort though!!


----------



## mikewhite85

Huge nasty pine removal with crane. One of my guys and beastmaster did the climbing. Another half day with the crane left as well as some planting and trimming.

Access was very difficult with driveway, powerlines, and hill. The crane op is great. Would not let us ride the ball though.

View attachment 268642


----------



## mikewhite85

There's Wade

View attachment 268643


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Actually, all was cool with the Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn thing until I find out that I can't claim Head of House,, nothing changing but the status.
> Her Mom is glad! About time , she say's,,,20 years.
> Jeff



It took you 20 years to figure that out?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> There's Wade
> 
> View attachment 268643



What is that mixture of pine? Canary, Aleppo, ? 
Looks windy.
Hiya, Wade!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff:biggrin:


----------



## Pelorus

Small elm removal today. 73yr old guy ran the porty. He was a good sport, and didn't wreck nuthin'.
Groundy was on the tag line.

View attachment 268685
View attachment 268686


----------



## treeclimber101

My daughters birthday was today and my wife and sister were looking at OL school pics and I found these , these were the pair of trucks I saved up for 2 years to buy LOL , and I used them for years









the both were 69's LOL go figure , the snow pic was the day I made settlement on my house , couldn't wait to knock out those trees over my house .


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> What is that mixture of pine? Canary, Aleppo, ?
> Looks windy.
> Hiya, Wade!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jeff:biggrin:



Exactly. The canary island is the only one staying (we'll prune it tomorrow). We are taking out several aleppos and the huge one especially was beautiful and healthy. It made the neighbors nervous since it was looming over their house. We're also planting 3 24" liquidambars.

Rented a bobcat with grapple since the drop zone was so small we are unable to crane the big chunks directly into the container. The two day job is for 9100. I'm hoping to net around 2500 on it. 6 man crew (not including myself and the crane op) plus rentals gets expensive. I like doing these big ones.


----------



## treeman82

Had a very pleasant meeting with my insurance agent this morning, brought her some candy and got some snacks in return... and people wonder why I won't switch  Hit the PO and got a check... better one than none I guess, and dropped off my compressor for the mechanic... again.


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> Huge nasty pine removal with crane. One of my guys and beastmaster did the climbing. Another half day with the crane left as well as some planting and trimming.
> 
> Access was very difficult with driveway, powerlines, and hill. The crane op is great. Would not let us ride the ball though.
> 
> View attachment 268642



That guy was a good OP, but we'd of finished if we could of road the ball. That was a lot of tree though too. A lot of long heavy, twisty branches. It was kind of challenging finding the balance point on some of those lifts. Dennis, is one of the better climbers I know and I always like working with him.
See you in the morning Mike.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went in to work at midnight the other night, had to prune next to the trolley again. So I got a guy in a tree and this bum walks out of nowhere (sleeping in a nook or a cranny) and takes a leak right under him as he is working. We yell "pedestrian" to Phil, my guy, and he says "yeah, I see him, how can I miss him" Dude pees for like.....ever, pissing all over his hands and blanket, lets out a screaming yawn and walks over to a building door way and sits, starts rocking back and forth like he is chanting for us to leave, mumbling and staring at us. Creepy. That part of the mulch bed didn't get cleaned. What the hell man! 

Tons and tons of miniskirts coming out of the bars, freakin beautiful beach Betty's all over the place, they must grow them somewhere out here. Tired of waiting for my sons to start bringing them home, hurry up all ready!


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Actually, all was cool with the Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn thing until I find out that I can't claim Head of House,, nothing changing but the status.
> Her Mom is glad! About time , she say's,,,20 years.
> Jeff



I agree with Danno,LOL. 

Going to work, gunza cut some tress, getting married, gotta go to the dump, gotta pick bar oil......

CONGRATS MAN! Nutting like uncle sam forcing the ring!

Bachelor party you say!,mmmmmmm................ yes I agree with Rick, you should have one


----------



## beastmaster

Getting ready for the 2 hour drive to shermen oaks. If I don't hit the freeway by 5:30 it takes 3 1/2 hours. Filling up on coffee now. the coffee doesn't keep me a wake but my filled blatter does.


----------



## sgreanbeans

beastmaster said:


> Getting ready for the 2 hour drive to shermen oaks. If I don't hit the freeway by 5:30 it takes 3 1/2 hours. Filling up on coffee now. the coffee doesn't keep me a wake but my filled blatter does.



I am fortunate in that regard, takes me about 10 minutes to get to the yard in the am, and most nights 20, sometimes 2 hours, depends on the idiot's that day! 

Watched a older oriental lady hydro plane and smash the wall on 15 S, she was going like 90+ when it was raining and came up on us as everyone was hitting the brakes. It looked just like a NASCAR wreck, sliding down the wall, back into traffic, everybody dodging her and one guy spun out himself, trying to avoid her, pulled out of it and hit the gas. Bet he had to change his pants when he got home. She was ok. Was pretty awesome. Oriental's are, BY FAR, the worst drivers, every time I see a wreck, it has a little oriental person involved, and most of the time, its their fault. They have no concept of looking before going, they just go and hope everyone else can avoid them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang chilly am. El Cajon today, then Mission Bay. Should be a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

I am trying to get the motivation to clean my chimney.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Went in to work at midnight the other night, had to prune next to the trolley again. So I got a guy in a tree and this bum walks out of nowhere (sleeping in a nook or a cranny) and takes a leak right under him as he is working. We yell "pedestrian" to Phil, my guy, and he says "yeah, I see him, how can I miss him" Dude pees for like.....ever, pissing all over his hands and blanket, lets out a screaming yawn and walks over to a building door way and sits, starts rocking back and forth like he is chanting for us to leave, mumbling and staring at us. Creepy. That part of the mulch bed didn't get cleaned. What the hell man!
> 
> Tons and tons of miniskirts coming out of the bars, freakin beautiful beach Betty's all over the place, they must grow them somewhere out here. Tired of waiting for my sons to start bringing them home, hurry up all ready!


I spent a week in Coronado a few years back. Nice place and I swear that everyone we passed on the street said hello which kind of threw me off. When we went into SD there were bums everywhere in the parks and restrooms. In Cleveland we just wait for a good cold January day. Then we pick them up and drop them and they shatter into a million pieces.
Phil


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> I am fortunate in that regard, takes me about 10 minutes to get to the yard in the am, and most nights 20, sometimes 2 hours, depends on the idiot's that day!
> 
> Watched a older oriental lady hydro plane and smash the wall on 15 S, she was going like 90+ when it was raining and came up on us as everyone was hitting the brakes. It looked just like a NASCAR wreck, sliding down the wall, back into traffic, everybody dodging her and one guy spun out himself, trying to avoid her, pulled out of it and hit the gas. Bet he had to change his pants when he got home. She was ok. Was pretty awesome. Oriental's are, BY FAR, the worst drivers, every time I see a wreck, it has a little oriental person involved, and most of the time, its their fault. They have no concept of looking before going, they just go and hope everyone else can avoid them.



Kamikazee!!! Its like Pearl harbor out there man! 

My wife's oriental ancestry is reconizable when she drives.


----------



## rtsims

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang chilly am. El Cajon today, then Mission Bay. Should be a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Currently 38* with 20-30 mph winds. No tree work today, but I'm framing a house and standing up the walls oughta be fun.


----------



## mikewhite85

View attachment 268792


Another shot from today. We had a great view of the san fernando valley. Wish I could have done a panoramic photo.

Gotta get back to work! Got a cat in a tree to rescue.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> My daughters birthday was today and my wife and sister were looking at OL school pics and I found these , these were the pair of trucks I saved up for 2 years to buy LOL , and I used them for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the both were 69's LOL go figure , the snow pic was the day I made settlement on my house , couldn't wait to knock out those trees over my house .



Looks like you have come a long way. I like looking back at old work pics, I wish I had more from back in the day. I think back when I didnt have much equipment and how I worked my guts out loading logs.


----------



## treeman75

christmas vacation just came on, I love that movie.


----------



## squad143

Took down a large sprawling Manitoba Maple. Had to rig the majority of the crown down as it was over a bunch of cedars. Luckily we could bomb most of the trunks.

Dropped off the chipper at a buddy's and started the drive home in freezing rain.:msp_w00t:
Was driving pretty slow when the truck started going sideways. Managed to recover and crept along for the next hour. A drive that usually takes 50 minutes took 2 hours.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Screwing around with my new Go Pro camera.

[video=youtube_share;fzfuY-dvx_k]http://youtu.be/fzfuY-dvx_k[/video]


----------



## NCTREE

Took a fall yesterday, lost my footing out on a limb in this locust tree. Swung back towards the trunk , luckily I left a nub on a branch and it caught my climbing line before I hit the trunk. Could of had some broken bones or even worse. I guess that one is coming out of the luck bucket.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TGIF!
Looking forward to a 4 day weekend.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Sold a three and a half day job yesterday... well, at least I hope it's only three and a half days. One of these woods cleaning/multiple takedown deals. Good potential for it to run over. Not my favorite type of job, but I'll take what I can get this time of year. Probably start that sometime after the holiday. Other than that, not too much going on.. no firewood today. It's pouring out there!! Sucks.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Screwing around with my new Go Pro camera.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fzfuY-dvx_k]http://youtu.be/fzfuY-dvx_k[/video]



Yes, you're still a Dork!!


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Screwing around with my new Go Pro camera.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fzfuY-dvx_k]http://youtu.be/fzfuY-dvx_k[/video]



Oh great! Another yahoo futching with his camera while he's supposed to be working. Why don't you go top some pear trees or something?:msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Took a fall yesterday, lost my footing out on a limb in this locust tree. Swung back towards the trunk , luckily I left a nub on a branch and it caught my climbing line before I hit the trunk. Could of had some broken bones or even worse. I guess that one is coming out of the luck bucket.



Yup, sounds like it could have been ugly, glad it wasn't.


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Screwing around with my new Go Pro camera.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fzfuY-dvx_k]http://youtu.be/fzfuY-dvx_k[/video]



They say the camera adds 10 pounds... was that just one camera?


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> TGIF!
> Looking forward to a 4 day weekend.
> Jeff



bahhhh 4 days? try 13 days hellz yea


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, this is sounding better and better. lol. Probably won't do the chipper till after the holidays. Too much going on right now.



yeah.....only a few days left in the Xmas light business, gotta put up as many as ya can so you can afford to get the ole ladies car fixed! you prolly need to get yer ass splittin sum wood too, LMFAO


LXT.........


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> yeah.....only a few days left in the Xmas light business, gotta put up as many as ya can so you can afford to get the ole ladies car fixed! you prolly need to get yer ass splittin sum wood too, LMFAO
> 
> 
> LXT.........



Isn't there a wire pullers forum somewhere where guys like you can hang out? This is the commercial section of a tree forum, in case you are lost.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> yeah.....only a few days left in the Xmas light business, gotta put up as many as ya can so you can afford to get the ole ladies car fixed! you prolly need to get yer ass splittin sum wood too, LMFAO
> 
> 
> LXT.........



Uh, I don't get it, what's so funny?


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh boy watching you guys cut up each other makes me happy.......happy.......happy! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh boy watching you guys cut up each other makes me happy.......happy.......happy! :hmm3grin2orange:



I am glad we could offer you some happiness in yer otherwise pathetic life.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I am glad we could offer you some happiness in yer otherwise pathetic life.:msp_thumbsup:



Me shhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiitttttttttt , you silly son !


----------



## TreeGuyHR

Killed an 80 ft. hollow oak hanging over metal barn, big plastic water storage tanks and above ground pipe, two risers with faucets, and a chicken coop (metal roofs over both). 

It was fun! Felt strong -- have been taking it easy after an injury. The branches went where they were supposed to go


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Me shhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiitttttttttt , you silly son !



I know, I need to make some new friends. Good ones this time, them old ones were nothing but trouble and that rabbit is getting tired, he sure is tough though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Another story bra. 
So I am heading back to my shop, when I pass this dude on a ladder, with a home depot pole pruner with a saw head. He is standing at the top of the ladder, has it leaned up against a queen palm and he is cutting a seed pod that probably weighs 200-250lbs, right above him. I pass him thinking WTF. Stupid HO. Then my conscience catches up with me , so I turn around go up to dude and instantly tell this is a homeless guy. I tell him what he is doing is freakin crazy, that he should come down. As I am talking to him, I realized that he has a bungee cord around the tree to the ladder, then another one around him as a lanyard! He is leaning back into the bungee real hard. I am about to loose my mind as the HO walks out the door. I jump him. Tell him if the homeless guy gets hurt, he will be in deep shyat and that he will probably die. HO dude says, "he is just a homeless guy I have work in my yard" What a **********. Dude is up 30ft, leaning into a bungee cord, cutting a big arse seed pod, with some POS pruner and this guy is paying him to do it. how much is anybody's guess. I pop out my card and tell the HO that he needs to come down before it lets go and hits him. Not mater of if, but when. Told HO that if dude gets hurt, I would feel the need to make sure it was known that he was warned. HO then tells the guy to get down, thank god. I realize homeless dude was hungry and needed the money, but man, making them do some trash like that is just freakin wrong. HO ask's for a price to remove the palms, I give him big giant fat price, don't wanna work for someone who has no regard for human life. A BUNGEE CORD! J F C!


----------



## tree MDS

A friend of mine gave me some art work the other day. I put it on the office wall. Hahaha...
View attachment 269050


----------



## [email protected]

*Ha Ha!*



treeclimber101 said:


> Oh boy watching you guys cut up each other makes me happy.......happy.......happy! :hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds like someones been watching too much Duck Dynasty!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Another story bra.
> So I am heading back to my shop, when I pass this dude on a ladder, with a home depot pole pruner with a saw head. He is standing at the top of the ladder, has it leaned up against a queen palm and he is cutting a seed pod that probably weighs 200-250lbs, right above him. I pass him thinking WTF. Stupid HO. Then my conscience catches up with me , so I turn around go up to dude and instantly tell this is a homeless guy. I tell him what he is doing is freakin crazy, that he should come down. As I am talking to him, I realized that he has a bungee cord around the tree to the ladder, then another one around him as a lanyard! He is leaning back into the bungee real hard. I am about to loose my mind as the HO walks out the door. I jump him. Tell him if the homeless guy gets hurt, he will be in deep shyat and that he will probably die. HO dude says, "he is just a homeless guy I have work in my yard" What a **********. Dude is up 30ft, leaning into a bungee cord, cutting a big arse seed pod, with some POS pruner and this guy is paying him to do it. how much is anybody's guess. I pop out my card and tell the HO that he needs to come down before it lets go and hits him. Not mater of if, but when. Told HO that if dude gets hurt, I would feel the need to make sure it was known that he was warned. HO then tells the guy to get down, thank god. I realize homeless dude was hungry and needed the money, but man, making them do some trash like that is just freakin wrong. HO ask's for a price to remove the palms, I give him big giant fat price, don't wanna work for someone who has no regard for human life. A BUNGEE CORD! J F C!



What a great idea! I wish I had thought of it sooner. Getting the homeless to do it is sure gonna save me a lot of money. Thanks for the advice.:msp_mad:

Its tough to stop and approach somebody like that without coming off like a nosey jerk and then have the people get mad at you for being concerned. Nice piece of work there Beany.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> A friend of mine gave me some art work the other day. I put it on the office wall. Hahaha...
> View attachment 269050



Uh, I am not sure that guy is a friend. From his picture I would say he is a little delusional and if his really is yer friend then he must be nuts.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Uh, I am not sure that guy is a friend. From his picture I would say he is a little delusional and if his really is yer friend then he must be nuts.



Speaking of delusional... where's this years Christmas time pics of the rabbit all dressed up??


----------



## treeman82

Looked at a couple of jobs today and got a check or two. Stopped by a friend's house who was working on his roof with a couple of guys. One of the guys works with me from time to time. It was cold and windy today, and the one moron was cold up on the roof, so what does he do to warm up? Put on a jacket? no... he didn't bring one. Ask to borrow one? no. Go inside to warm up by the wood stove? no. In his infinate wisdom he first puts his hands, and later his HEAD into the chimney. :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## jefflovstrom

My last day being single. Going to El Cajon this morning to split firewood. Gonna get a mix of euc, oak and alder. Should be a good day.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> My last day being single. Going to El Cajon this morning to split firewood. Gonna get a mix of euc, oak and alder. Should be a good day.
> Jeff



Wow Jeff your a real animal , last day a single man and your splitting wood ! Don't go having too much fun !


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow Jeff your a real animal , last day a single man and your splitting wood ! Don't go having too much fun !



Ha, I dont even have a fire place. I am giving a half cord as a gift. My buddy has a 32 ton splitter.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha, I dont even have a fire place. I am giving a half cord as a gift. My buddy has a 32 ton splitter.
> Jeff



Congrats Jeff .


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Congrats Jeff .



Thank's, it's been a long 20 year engagement!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Thank's, it's been a long 20 year engagement!!!
> Jeff



Should be a big ring then !


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> My last day being single. Going to El Cajon this morning to split firewood. Gonna get a mix of euc, oak and alder. Should be a good day.
> Jeff



Well congratulations Jeff. I would be willing to come out and marrie you two if you wanted, I'm an Ordained Minister. I think on the beach would be a nice place to get married. I'll be down there fishing in the morning at La Jolla anyway. Just putting it out there Bro.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Well congratulations Jeff. I would be willing to come out and marrie you two if you wanted, I'm an Ordained Minister. I think on the beach would be a nice place to get married. I'll be down there fishing in the morning at La Jolla anyway. Just putting it out there Bro.



Thanks Wade, that is a great offer, but we have our appointment at 10am then going to her mom's.
Hope the fish are biting!
Off to split wood,
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> Isn't there a wire pullers forum somewhere where guys like you can hang out? This is the commercial section of a tree forum, in case you are lost.



Lost?? My Little trimmer wannabe..........I will have my ticket in two trades & still do the tree thing cuz the hacks cant do the nasty stuff!!! I am just wondering why you`re in the commercial section? what you got 5-10yrs at best? LOL, the 101 forum has a lot of guys like you......Now get the wifeys 74 oldsmobile fixed & make sure she has brakes, BTW...... the neighbors lights are down, get over there boy & get em up!!!!


LXT........


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day.
I got a truck load of real nice wood and got to hang with my buddy. 
This weekend is going too fast!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day.
> I got a truck load of real nice wood and got to hang with my buddy.
> This weekend is going too fast!
> Jeff



Nice. I see the new meds are working out well for you. Good deal!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Working today, taking whole crew to one job, trying to get these guys out early for X-MAS eve, so I am wearing actual work clothes today and bringing my gear. It sucks, all my toys are being neglected, went thru all my tubs to decide what I wanted to take, finally I said screw it, taking it all. Going to get it all out and let it see some sunlight.


* Note* Firing up a modded 200t on a Sunday morning, in a very quiet HOA......... not advisable, dirty looks, REAL DIRTY LOOKS,LOL

BTW CONGRATS JEFFERY!


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Lost?? My Little trimmer wannabe..........I will have my ticket in two trades & still do the tree thing cuz the hacks cant do the nasty stuff!!! I am just wondering why you`re in the commercial section? what you got 5-10yrs at best? LOL, the 101 forum has a lot of guys like you......Now get the wifeys 74 oldsmobile fixed & make sure she has brakes, BTW...... the neighbors lights are down, get over there boy & get em up!!!!
> 
> 
> LXT........



I'm in this section because I do this work full time, commercially. You don't. You are a fly by nighter. Tree work is my bread and butter, that's what puts food on the table. You are the type of scum that gets their bread and butter elsewhere and then tries to steal the cake off our plates. It doesn't really bother me, as your type never has the equipment and skill to be competitive against guys like me, (otherwise you'd be doing it full time ), the only reason I say it is because I think you need to know what it is that you are. I'll leave it at that. Anytime you want to continue this discussion further feel free to call me, or we could just end it right now by posting pics of our ####s. Embarrassed of your cock? I understand. Post a pic of your house. Too small, feel ashamed? Post a pic of your fleet, your bank statement, your debt load, whatever...you won't do it cause you know no matter how much blubbering you do I would post a pic back in a second PROVING what I got and it would be better than yours. And that's the simple truth.


----------



## TreeGuyHR

tree MDS said:


> Sold a three and a half day job yesterday... well, at least I hope it's only three and a half days. One of these woods cleaning/multiple takedown deals. Good potential for it to run over. Not my favorite type of job, but I'll take what I can get this time of year. Probably start that sometime after the holiday. Other than that, not too much going on.. no firewood today. It's pouring out there!! Sucks.



Know what you mean--- I just finished a three day job that took three weeks, and ended up being a full two full days and two half days (1 1/2 hr. round trip each day!). 

And there was the incident with the 300 lb. oak chunk that swung a little low and took out the standpipe. Why DO people put in heavy metal risers and hinge-type faucets (probably 25 lbs in all ) screwed into a plastic water line? A 2 inch high pressure plastic pipe?! Of course on that day (day three), it was the last piece of the day; we had a late start and then when the water made a geyser up 30 ft., I knew the day was done at 2:30. :msp_angry:

The other half day one groundie called in sick, and the other one shouldn't have even come in at all. He called me and said he was having trouble breathing


----------



## treemandan

####ing Ixt huh? Most hateful bastard I ever did meet. Somebody ought to get him a rabbit fer Christmas. Well have a nice holiday all you wannbe Murphy SOB'es.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm in this section because I do this work full time, commercially. You don't. You are a fly by nighter. Tree work is my bread and butter, that's what puts food on the table. You are the type of scum that gets their bread and butter elsewhere and then tries to steal the cake off our plates. It doesn't really bother me, as your type never has the equipment and skill to be competitive against guys like me, (otherwise you'd be doing it full time ), the only reason I say it is because I think you need to know what it is that you are. I'll leave it at that. Anytime you want to continue this discussion further feel free to call me, or we could just end it right now by posting pics of our ####s. Embarrassed of your cock? I understand. Post a pic of your house. Too small, feel ashamed? Post a pic of your fleet, your bank statement, your debt load, whatever...you won't do it cause you know no matter how much blubbering you do I would post a pic back in a second PROVING what I got and it would be better than yours. And that's the simple truth.



You do know that he's kidding right , his brand of humor involves laughing at old people if they trip and fall and making fun of guys who aren't normally combative or angry ! And he may be crazy but I think you may be as well for arguing with a crazy person !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Dano, are you in the egg nog already? Just remember, even though its your rabbit, you can still get arrested for rape!

Have a merry Christmas. Maybe Santa will bring you some 12 gauge bean bag rounds.


----------



## treeclimber101

I did 2 storm downed white pines for a quick 1200 , and now I am done , and off to Florida with the kids , so enjoy your week off from me , I will be back after the new year to harass all of you and tell ya how dumb you all look , happy kwanza you chicken ####ers LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got married an hour ago,,,,
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got married an hour ago,,,,
> Jeff



You maybe addicted to arborsite.


----------



## squad143

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got married an hour ago,,,,
> Jeff



Congratulations. 

Welcome to the club.......... 

finally. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

beastmaster said:


> Well congratulations Jeff. I would be willing to come out and marrie you too if you wanted, I'm an Ordained Minister.



Lol, sorry I just couldn't resist.

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got married an hour ago,,,,
> Jeff



Congratulations, no need to let us know when the marriage has been consummated.


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> Congratulations, no need to let us know when the marriage has been consummated.



Uh, howbout not?:msp_scared:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dano, are you in the egg nog already? Just remember, even though its your rabbit, you can still get arrested for rape!
> 
> Have a merry Christmas. Maybe Santa will bring you some 12 gauge bean bag rounds.



Nah, I have been lip lockin a bottle of Yukon in my struggle to get that rabbit on his back.


I just looked outside and saw snowflakes, checked the weather, looks like something is coming in, I am ready but don't want to be.:msp_angry:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Knocked some more #### off the honey do list today, got most everything ready for tomorrow. First Christmas at our house with both sides of the fam! :msp_scared: Anyway, happy ####in Christmas you bunch of filthy heathens. 'Bout to mix me up a Black Russian or four and enjoy the rest of the night getting as pissed as I absolutely can.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished modding my 201t tonight. Just have to tune it in the wood tomorrow.


----------



## Tree Pig

Spent all of last night and today looking for my 10 year old black lab.. He decided to bolt off in to the woods last night while letting him out to do his thing. Anyone have a good way to tell your kids that their dog may not be coming back on Christmas?


----------



## Toddppm

Tell them he's out helping santa?


Been watching the weather all day, weather guessers been going back and forth with their predictions. Problem is most of the places I plow are 20 miles away....little over an hour ago it started sticking at my house, had about 1" on the road so I had to go check things out. You know how when the wipers just skip over the ice on the windshield sometimes? I usually just reach out and lift the wiper up while I'm driving and drop it on the windshield a couple times to break the ice off the blade. 2nd time I did it, the whole blade flew off!!! Luckily I got turned and back to it before somebody got a chance to run it over. Nothing but rain a few miles from the house.....so goes the start to the winter snow removal season. Have to safety wire these stupid blades together, they come in a kit that has a couple different pieces that just snap together, great design. Merry ####ing Xmas.:msp_scared:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

*Merry Christmas*

Congradulations Jeff, and Merry Christmas to all of Yall,


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> Spent all of last night and today looking for my 10 year old black lab.. He decided to bolt off in to the woods last night while letting him out to do his thing. Anyone have a good way to tell your kids that their dog may not be coming back on Christmas?



I hope he comes back. Mine was always pulling that crap. He was gone once for a week and this girl brought him back, said, " he followed me home and sat on my porch all week."


I just got back from salting Peabody's Hill. Before that I blew up one of those glass Pyro-wear casserol pans. It was on top of the stove on a front burner which was off, I thought I turned a back burner on but I guess not. When I went to slide it off the red hot burner it exploded with a bang. Nice big shards of glass all over the place.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I hope he comes back. Mine was always pulling that crap. He was gone once for a week and this girl brought him back, said, " he followed me home and sat on my porch all week."
> 
> 
> I just got back from salting Peabody's Hill. Before that I blew up one of those glass Pyro-wear casserol pans. It was on top of the stove on a front burner which was off, I thought I turned a back burner on but I guess not. When I went to slide it off the red hot burner it exploded with a bang. Nice big shards of glass all over the place.



Don't worry Dan, he will come back,,,,, unless you have been mean to him,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't worry Dan, he will come back,,,,, unless you have been mean to him,,,,,
> Jeff



Mean... he is almost 11 and my buddy... damn dog follows me everywhere. Sadly he was hit shortly after he bolted. Not sure how bad because he got up and ran off. Im not much of a softy normally but the thought what may have happened is dampening the holidays a little.

by the way Jeff dont be mean to your new wife or she may run off too.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tree Pig said:


> Mean... he is almost 11 and my buddy... damn dog follows me everywhere. Sadly he was hit shortly after he bolted. Not sure how bad because he got up and ran off. Im not much of a softy normally but the thought what may have happened is dampening the holidays a little.
> 
> by the way Jeff dont be mean to your new wife or she may run off too.



Sorry to hear that, man. Hope you find the little guy. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Sorry to hear that, man. Hope you find the little guy. Merry Christmas everyone.



Thanks Blakes and The Dan... 

Merry Christmas All!resent:ig:


----------



## tree MDS

Hmmm... yeah, Merry Christmas, you bunch of ####ing pussies..

One of my buddies got engaged last night. A few months back I guess I kinda agreed to be best man. I didn't think he'd actually go through with it! Believe me, I'm gonna find some way outta this deal!! :msp_scared:

Edit: Hey Chris, think I should put up the pic?? Lol.. no, I wouldn't.. sure thought about it though!! Hahaha...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and did the job, started raining :msp_angry:Then our elevator had a air valve go out, so I found myself under it, in a puddle, caging the brakes, so we could still use it.:censored: Busted out my portawrap, my guys have only seen one, never used one.......WHAAAAAT!!
Gotta change that, in a hurry. We rocked the job still, came in under the money, so all is good. Did the craigslist thing, giving away all the wood, as usual, worked like a charm! 

Supposed to be sunny and in the high 60's, off to the beach after Christmas dinner. Not a lot of gifts this year with the moves and all, but we have all the kids under one roof, that's good enough for me! Took the boys downtown last night at midnight, checking out all the skirts.......WOW. (Trying to subliminally talk my oldest into switching to SDSU this summer, figured hot chicks would only help the cause) Downtown San Diego looks awesome at night, cept for the homeless. Going to make a big plate and give it to someone who needs it. 
Yall have a good Christmas!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Hmmm... yeah, Merry Christmas, you bunch of ####ing pussies..
> 
> One of my buddies got engaged last night. A few months back I guess I kinda agreed to be best man. I didn't think he'd actually go through with it! Believe me, I'm gonna find some way outta this deal!! :msp_scared:
> 
> Edit: Hey Chris, think I should put up the pic?? Lol.. no, I wouldn't.. sure thought about it though!! Hahaha...



Lol, I would. Sending pics like that out to your friends, you're just asking for it! Hence, my response when I saw it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol, I would. Sending pics like that out to your friends, you're just asking for it! Hence, my response when I saw it.



Wait, MDS has friends?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wife bought me this T shirt for christmas.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wife bought me this T shirt for christmas.



The poor thing must be suffering from some severe delusions. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna relax today and get ready for a very busy week, week's,,,
Nice time off, kids believe in Santa because they made out!
Got some big removals tomorrow on a hillside, will be crappy access and this weather ain't helping. 
Gonna use a Mule for the trail we gotta use. Easy removals but getting it out sucks.
Jeff 
Merry X-Mas.:smile2:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna relax today and get ready for a very busy week, week's,,,
> Nice time off, kids believe in Santa because they made out!
> Got some big removals tomorrow on a hillside, will be crappy access and this weather ain't helping.
> Gonna use a Mule for the trail we gotta use. Easy removals but getting it out sucks.
> Jeff
> Merry X-Mas.:smile2:



Well, I'm sure you being out there with the guys, dragging some brush, will be a big motivator!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Well, I'm sure you being out there with the guys, dragging some brush, will be a big motivator!!



Ha!, Actually, I will be,,, so there, and Yes, I am!
Jeff :tongue2:


----------



## Reg

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha!, Actually, I will be,,, so there, and Yes, I am!
> Jeff :tongue2:



I wish somebody would call. A tree on a house, wires, anything would do. Sat here pretending Im enjoying doin fukc all....not good. Merry xmas all


----------



## Tree Pig

*Presents*

Here is my big gift for this year


----------



## mckeetree

Tree Pig said:


> Here is my big gift for this year



That's a good looking maul. What brand is it?


----------



## Incomplete

Thats a Gransfors Bruk


----------



## Tree Pig

Incomplete said:


> Thats a Gransfors Bruk



yes it is... 450 splitting maul to be exact


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Reg said:


> I wish somebody would call. A tree on a house, wires, anything would do. Sat here pretending Im enjoying doin fukc all....not good. Merry xmas all



It's been slow here too Reg. Any new inventions you're working on?


----------



## no tree to big

What did I do today? Eat a lot! 
Then gave the best gift you can give to a woman who hates the cold, 8 days in the Caribbean in February  Yup best idea I've ever had now hopefully we are laid off then and the state can give me a few weeks of paid vacation


----------



## squad143

Enjoyed the day off yesterday, spending time with the family.

Tried staying away from Arboristsite........... Didn't work.

Hope you enjoyed your holiday as well.:msp_smile:


----------



## Carburetorless

Tree Pig said:


> Here is my big gift for this year



Looks sharp. Mines all dulled up from trying to split rounds with the wedge hung in them.

I got one of these.

View attachment 269713


It's amazing how easy those used to be nearly impossible shots are with this thing. Now I'm off to buy some glow in the dark golf balls. :msp_tongue:


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

went out and worked in the #### weather... found this old picture of me and karl... he was one of my teachers and was the baddest removal guy i ever saw...




PS ..hope you all had a good holiday... o and congrats to the newly married man...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like the 'good old days'.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stupid spruce tree in my front yard blew over and knocked out the power lines. Wtf. It broke at the base. Looks like the tree was pretty rotted inside. Didn't see any signs of it on the outside though. Got the generator running as was watching TV but now the stupid cable is out. I can't win. FML


----------



## Tree Pig

*Late Chirstmas present*

Right at the start of the snow storm last night, I got a call from a girl a few miles away saying that she had my dog in the front yard. Seems my 10 year old lab was to stupid to find his way home but smart enough to find help when he knew he was in facing some bad weather. After 4 days and 3 nights and being hit buy a car (police report even described his bandana) I had feared the worst. But other then very hungry and a little cold he seems no worse for the where (pun intended).

Picture form this spring


----------



## sgreanbeans

Glad you got your partner back!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Removed the lettering from my truck last night and threw on a company one, don't like it, the colors do not mesh well with my truck. Going to have the brushed aluminum ones made, like I had before, then it will have good flow. Had some real cool signs made for our yard. Time to get this place looking pro-fesh-yion-aall. Still looking for some good guys, any of you so cal dudes know of anybody, send them my way, I know Jeff is looking 2, good skill is a hard find out here.


----------



## tree MDS

Good deal, Pig!!


----------



## Naked Arborist

Yea, good LUCK on finding guys with skills, dependable and some hard working abilities.


----------



## treeman82

Went out plowing last night, got in around 3:00 this AM... figure my chipper is down, might as well get some snow in while I can't chip anything, right? Get a call this morning at 7:45 from a very special client "snow blower isn't gonna work in this, can you come do my driveway?" Sure thing. Head over there, get it done... even shovel the walkway for him. Just got a call about my chipper, the Houston Street went, just 2 months out of warranty. They are gonna send it back to the manufacturer to see if it's something stupid that can be fixed so that I don't need a new one for $1500. Only problem now is that I won't have my chipper back for several weeks. I guess let it snow let it snow let it snow????:msp_confused:


----------



## dbl612

*chipper*



treeman82 said:


> Went out plowing last night, got in around 3:00 this AM... figure my chipper is down, might as well get some snow in while I can't chip anything, right? Get a call this morning at 7:45 from a very special client "snow blower isn't gonna work in this, can you come do my driveway?" Sure thing. Head over there, get it done... even shovel the walkway for him. Just got a call about my chipper, the Houston Street went, just 2 months out of warranty. They are gonna send it back to the manufacturer to see if it's something stupid that can be fixed so that I don't need a new one for $1500. Only problem now is that I won't have my chipper back for several weeks. I guess let it snow let it snow let it snow????:msp_confused:


whats a houston street?


----------



## treeman82

It's the electronic engine controller.


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm in this section because I do this work full time, commercially. You don't. You are a fly by nighter. Tree work is my bread and butter, that's what puts food on the table. You are the type of scum that gets their bread and butter elsewhere and then tries to steal the cake off our plates. It doesn't really bother me, as your type never has the equipment and skill to be competitive against guys like me, (otherwise you'd be doing it full time ), the only reason I say it is because I think you need to know what it is that you are. I'll leave it at that. Anytime you want to continue this discussion further feel free to call me, or we could just end it right now by posting pics of our ####s. Embarrassed of your cock? I understand. Post a pic of your house. Too small, feel ashamed? Post a pic of your fleet, your bank statement, your debt load, whatever...you won't do it cause you know no matter how much blubbering you do I would post a pic back in a second PROVING what I got and it would be better than yours. And that's the simple truth.




Woo Wee.............I got "Buttmaster" all fired up LMFAO, boy it dont take much! Hmm fly by nighter? Nope! I just do what guys like you cant! 

Tree work is your bread N Butter..... you better get a new skill set, any ball bag asking bout xmas lights as a lucritive winter job to put their bucket to use is a sorry crap bag....what I am is working while yer a sitting at home, I did tree work full time N got sick of guys like you that live in a trailer splitting wood for heat doing $1000 dollar trees for $300, bums who need to doctor up a junker of a car so the wife can go grocery shopping!

I sold my equipment blakey poo & you must have some issues about yer manhood ( wife not satisfied?) tisk, tisk oh well, then you want pic`s of my house? nope far from small 4500 sq ft as for the rest................Dude whats wrong with you? wanting bank statements & blah blah blah, heres whats funny about you:

you say fleet? how many trucks you got? man asplundh must be scared & all this talk bout money, debt load, etc... Blakes you are a sorry ruptured testicle...........you need to get the yota running & fix this n that on the wifeys car, you split wood, you put your own kitchen cabinets in & blah blah blah, you are a bladder full of hot air so let me deflate ya some.

you are so well off & im so bad off that I actually paid to have my kitchen cabinets installed, bought my wife a brand new SUV, I still have left over toys from when I sold my equipment just to have & my W-2 will show I earned well over 100g`s this year & I know I didnt work half as hard as yer sorry ass............oh & Blakes I dont have to think about Xmas lights for an income, I paid to have them put up too all the while taking night classes for FREE paid for by the utility...........

WOW....and Im just a lowly "wire puller" HA! 



LXT...........


----------



## tree MDS

Yikes!!
MDS :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Good stuff!,,
Anyway, It was a beautiful day! Gotta dig out a bunch of clay out of my boots. I used a hose on them and got it all off.
We are removing a bunch of aleppo pines with the worst access ever. The good thing is that I won't have to re-visit this area for a couple of year's.
I hope we don't get much rain this winter and spring,,,, 
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

treeman82 said:


> It's the electronic engine controller.


just curious, what brand of engine, never heard of a houston street. thanks, tom.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I dont understand why people think stuff is worth a fourtine just because its old.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont understand why people think stuff is worth a fourtine just because its old.



Aren't we worth a fortune just because we are old?
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Aren't we worth a fortune just because we are old?
> Jeff



Your probably worth a million dollars. 

Hows married life?


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your probably worth a million dollars.
> 
> Hows married life?



Ya know, we both agreed that if we would have got married 20 years ago, we would be divorced by now,,,,I actually have more focus, 
I think climber's are a dying breed,,,, we are gonna look at this in reverse and bring on some guy's and see how it goes. Some guy's are natural and other's are not, anyway,, beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

dbl612 said:


> just curious, what brand of engine, never heard of a houston street. thanks, tom.



Houston Street Technologies-Products

John Deere Diesel.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont understand why people think stuff is worth a fourtine just because its old.



I hear ya but what brought that up?


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your probably worth a million dollars.
> 
> ... only when he is dead.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

the white stuff is coming, the white stuff is coming.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman82 said:


> Houston Street Technologies-Products
> 
> John Deere Diesel.



Not that thing! One of our morbarks runs that contraption chipper has 2k-2500 hours on it and we have replaced that bastard 3 times in the last 100 hours and completely switched the engine control system over to a different system and that lasted about 70 hours and it let go...
Turns out the reason that the original owner traded it in was it kept blowing the computer and he had replaced it a few times

good luck hope you have better luck


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> Not that thing! One of our morbarks runs that contraption chipper has 2k-2500 hours on it and we have replaced that bastard 3 times in the last 100 hours and completely switched the engine control system over to a different system and that lasted about 70 hours and it let go...
> Turns out the reason that the original owner traded it in was it kept blowing the computer and he had replaced it a few times
> 
> good luck hope you have better luck



That is one of the reasons i would rather keep and fix up my old 85 morbark 200 instead of getting a new one. To much electronics, and BS.


----------



## treeman82

no tree to big said:


> Not that thing! One of our morbarks runs that contraption chipper has 2k-2500 hours on it and we have replaced that bastard 3 times in the last 100 hours and completely switched the engine control system over to a different system and that lasted about 70 hours and it let go...
> Turns out the reason that the original owner traded it in was it kept blowing the computer and he had replaced it a few times
> 
> good luck hope you have better luck



Do you remember what it cost to replace?


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> That is one of the reasons i would rather keep and fix up my old 85 morbark 200 instead of getting a new one. To much electronics, and BS.



word


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Do you remember what it cost to replace?



ECU (something like that?) Went on my 04 Deere powered bandit... been few years now, but I remember it was a $1400 deal.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Ya know, we both agreed that if we would have got married 20 years ago, we would be divorced by now,,,,I actually have more focus,
> I think climber's are a dying breed,,,, we are gonna look at this in reverse and bring on some guy's and see how it goes. Some guy's are natural and other's are not, anyway,, beautiful day!
> Jeff



Tree dog is indeed a rare and dying breed. Anyone that's been around a while understands this. Sad.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> the white stuff is coming, the white stuff is coming.



We got 6" yesterday and last night and its coming your way. I need to get cleaned up and go out and snow blow the drive, not enough snow to get the mini out.

I droped my bucket truck off the other day to get stickered up finely, I didnt make time for it last season. I came up with a neat idea for it, I will take a couple pics.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> We got 6" yesterday and last night and its coming your way. I need to get cleaned up and go out and snow blow the drive, not enough snow to get the mini out.
> 
> I droped my bucket truck off the other day to get stickered up finely, I didnt make time for it last season. I came up with a neat idea for it, I will take a couple pics.



cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## tree MDS

Supposed to look at a big removal later on. Sounds like it's in a money area too. Me likey. 

Good thing, the only other job I had, got snowed in under 6" of concrete. Don't think I'm gonna be spending 3+ days cleaning woods with that crap covering everything. I wasn't feeling that job to begin with, but now all signs say "run".. for now anyway. Hopefully get lucky and it melts one last time. 

Other than that, boring, boring, and more boring... Oh, well, only two and a half more months or so!! Yea..


----------



## no tree to big

treeman82 said:


> Do you remember what it cost to replace?



Sorry but not exactly I recall it being like 1300 or something. I do remember we got to demo a 18" morbark with 250 HP between a couple of those units because the one only lasted like 7 hours... And we had a perfect job to demo it with best timing in the world (normally we run 15")


----------



## Tree Pig

Just saw this today... waist of money for what it is intended for but sure could be fun on the climbing saw... lasering peeps on the ground while aloft.

[video=youtube;9fTS4NmU4QU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fTS4NmU4QU[/video]


----------



## Zale

Wonder what it costs. I can see all the homeowners running out to get one.


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> Wonder what it costs. I can see all the homeowners running out to get one.



Or Dan Murphy. I can see that thing getting broke off very quickly.

They got it all wrong anyway - we want a lazer that actually cuts something.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day! Glad it is over!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sold a job that has this awesome view of the ocean to hippie chick, she is maybe 60-65, and still rocking it, wtf! There is something in the water out here. I don't like my sons driving out here, to many young surf betty distractions! Showed some of my guys what a modded 200 with a 12" bar sounds like......... they have been running 16" bars on thiers :bang:


----------



## treeman75

Whats the deal with the feedback score?

My bucket truck wasnt done yesterday, it should be done Mon.


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful day here. Had a bunch of my oldest friends over last night, was a pretty good time. I'm paying for it today though!! Got another 6" of snow coming in now. Guess I'll see about some hair of the dog in a little bit. lol. 

Gotta write up and send out a bid on a $4500 maple (before I start drinking). Big assed thing, kinda easy, though.. just a lot of material to move out!!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> We got 6" yesterday and last night and its coming your way. I need to get cleaned up and go out and snow blow the drive, not enough snow to get the mini out.
> 
> I droped my bucket truck off the other day to get stickered up finely, I didnt make time for it last season. I came up with a neat idea for it, I will take a couple pics.



Wow we got 11 inch Christmas power just on yesterday.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your probably worth a million dollars.
> 
> Hows married life?



Hmmm million ya say hmmmummmmhumm





Better be good jeffy oke:


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Sold a job that has this awesome view of the ocean to hippie chick, she is maybe 60-65, and still rocking it, wtf! There is something in the water out here. I don't like my sons driving out here, to many young surf betty distractions! Showed some of my guys what a modded 200 with a 12" bar sounds like......... they have been running 16" bars on thiers :bang:



Lol mine makes a clankety clank noise in the bucket of 3 month old junk parts


----------



## tree MDS

####, was just checking in, and my feedback score is still 0, damn it!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Really chilly start. I told the guys to skip lunch and go home early.
Good thing,, it was raining while we were pulling in and un-loading.
Gonna have prime rib in a couple of hours,, 
Sometimes being on salary sucks.
Jeff


----------



## millbilly

*Feed back scores?*

Ok you got me. I hate change, can anyone tell me what feed back score is all about?


----------



## Tree Pig

millbilly said:


> Ok you got me. I hate change, can anyone tell me what feed back score is all about?



Its for use in the new classifieds/bidding section... like on fleebay buyer/seller feedback


----------



## Carburetorless

I was wondering the same thing. Looks like everyone's is 0, must be a new plug in that isn't functional yet, or we just don't know how to use it because we didn't read the stickies.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> ... Hopefully get lucky and it melts one last time.



Gonna be a while.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Gonna be a while.



It isn't looking very good, is it!! Heard the eastern half of the state got a foot last night. Oh well. It'll be over in another twelve weeks or so...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

finally got to use the new v-plows yesturday. God i love those things. They are so must faster moving snow out from between buildings then my straight blade was. 

Oh yeah, and got to put some money in my pocket too.


----------



## tree MDS

So my buddy put this pic of his future bride up on fagbook, saying how good Santa was to him this year. I'm supposed to be best man at this deal. Why is it that I feel like beating him in the head with a bat??
View attachment 270380


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Why is it that I feel like beating him in the head with a bat??



Because deep down inside, you really want her for yourself. Or maybe him in your case.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Because deep down inside, you really want her for yourself. Or maybe him in your case.



Lol.. she is kinda hot!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. she is kinda hot!!


hopefully face book will soon have a WTF area for more risky pictures of sweeties by the trees ! we could only hope.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> hopefully face book will soon have a WTF area for more risky pictures of sweeties by the trees ! we could only hope.



I'm thinking it might be the early onset of alchoholic dementia.. but hey, as long as they're happy!! Lol, and I'm still looking for a way out of the best man deal! The wedding isn't till the end of october, so hopefully he comes to his senses by then. not so sure though.. I've never seen a case of #####whipped this bad in my entire life!! It's quite sickening, actually.


----------



## treeman75

I was looking at some old post and was wondering what has happened to some of the members. Like ducaticorse and blackened timber


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I was looking at some old post and was wondering what has happened to some of the members. Like ducaticorse and blackened timber



I like looking at old posts on Sunday mornings. There have been some good guys here years ago, I wonder too.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> I'm thinking it might be the early onset of alchoholic dementia.. but hey, as long as they're happy!! Lol, and I'm still looking for a way out of the best man deal! The wedding isn't till the end of october, so hopefully he comes to his senses by then. not so sure though.. I've never seen a case of #####whipped this bad in my entire life!! It's quite sickening, actually.




A few years back one of my cousins backed out of his wedding about a week before the day... so there may be hope for you yet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> A few years back one of my cousins backed out of his wedding about a week before the day... so there may be hope for you yet.



How about a 20 year engagement,, worked for me.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> How about a 20 year engagement,, worked for me.
> Jeff



Congrats Jeff! Does it feel the same or a little different? You can tell people your newlyweds.


----------



## treeman75

My bucket should be done tomarrow with the signs. Then I have to drop it off at a shop, it has been starting hard like its loosing prime. It has been doing it for a while so I know its not the cold. Normally it pops right off but lately I have to crank it for a while, it has the cat3126.


----------



## epicklein22

treeman75 said:


> My bucket should be done tomarrow with the signs. Then I have to drop it off at a shop, it has been starting hard like its loosing prime. It has been doing it for a while so I know its not the cold. Normally it pops right off but lately I have to crank it for a while, it has the cat3126.



Cat motors are known to eat starters. Hopefully it isn't anything serious. Lots of head problems with 3126's, I like the motor overall though. Most power available in medium duty trucks when compared to DT466, Cummins, etc.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> My bucket should be done tomarrow with the signs. Then I have to drop it off at a shop, it has been starting hard like its loosing prime. It has been doing it for a while so I know its not the cold. Normally it pops right off but lately I have to crank it for a while, it has the cat3126.



One of our chip trucks was acting similar ended up getting a fuel system rebuild injection pump and a few injectors does it run fine once it's warned up? Any loss of power up top?


----------



## treeman75

no tree to big said:


> One of our chip trucks was acting similar ended up getting a fuel system rebuild injection pump and a few injectors does it run fine once it's warned up? Any loss of power up top?



As soon as it starts it runs perfect and no loss of power any time driving it. I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## [email protected]

*Hard starting...*



treeman75 said:


> As soon as it starts it runs perfect and no loss of power any time driving it. I hope its nothing serious.



Sounds like (hopefully) just a plugging fuel filter or fuel leakback into the tank? We run 3176 engines in some of the equipment I work on. Great starting units until the fuel system is restricted.Hope this helps!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got a gopro for Christmas. Took it for a drive yesterday just to get some footage to edit. I'm actually pretty surprised how nice an image this takes and I fully expected the sped up stuff to get really choppy, but it isn't. Vid's a little dull, but there's good tunes in it. You can also get a view of the wife's '74 Oldsmobile and our mobile home at the beginning.

goprotesttrip - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

Well, it was better than Jarrod's fat head video..

You make it back safety with the milk and toast??


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Well, it was better than Jarrod's fat head video..
> 
> You make it back safety with the milk and toast??



I don't know, Jarrrrooodd set the bar pretty high with his vid, thanks for the compliment...####. :msp_scared:


----------



## Tree Pig

Blakesmaster said:


> Got a gopro for Christmas. Took it for a drive yesterday just to get some footage to edit. I'm actually pretty surprised how nice an image this takes and I fully expected the sped up stuff to get really choppy, but it isn't. Vid's a little dull, but there's good tunes in it. You can also get a view of the wife's '74 Oldsmobile and our mobile home at the beginning.
> 
> goprotesttrip - YouTube



Incubus... good tune choice... the only thing that would have made the video better is if it included Jarrod's head peering in your windshield while you drove.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I don't know, Jarrrrooodd set the bar pretty high with his vid, thanks for the compliment...####. :msp_scared:



The only thing that could've made that vid better, was if you still had the lock, and had to do a "rolling retest". Lmao...:msp_smile:

I can see it now, would fit the song perfectly "pardon me while I blow into this thing..". Hahaha.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Incubus... good tune choice... the only thing that would have made the video better is if it included Jarrod's head peering in your windshield while you drove.



Or we could've had you, Officer Fat and Snacky, in hot pursuit....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had to pressure wash the trucks and plows this morning. Also unloaded the 800lbs of salt bags that i use as counter weight too. I got to change out some lettering on some of my trucks for the new year since I went to a LLC.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Or we could've had you, Officer Fat and Snacky, in hot pursuit....



here you go.
[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/776563/[/video]


----------



## treeman82

Took out a nasty chestnut oak today. I was up in the tree last winter to take out some storm damaged branches and noticed a lot of cavities aloft. Told the homeowner that the tree should go, but that I didn't really want the job. No crane access, and to rig it down was a real PITA. They asked me a couple months back for a price, and the best I could figure out was to bomb it backwards toward the woods and drag it out with an excavator. We got a 18,000 lb machine in there this morning, rigged it up with about 400 feet of line and some blocks... it went over alright in the sense that I didn't hit the house, but it went about 90* to the intended fall due to a HUGE cavity in the bottom.


----------



## Toddppm

treeman75 said:


> As soon as it starts it runs perfect and no loss of power any time driving it. I hope its nothing serious.



My Isuzu was doing that, got worse and worse. The last time I had primed it , I didn't tighten down either the hand pump or the bolt on the fuel pump enough and it slowly got harder to start over a few months. Only got real bad when it sat over the weekend or a couple days. It had been so long I didn't think it could be the problem but reprimed it and tightened everything up and it was good to go.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had to pressure wash the trucks and plows this morning. Also unloaded the 800lbs of salt bags that i use as counter weight too. I got to change out some lettering on some of my trucks for the new year since I went to a LLC.



Windshields looking good on the dually!


----------



## Zale

Happy New Year.


----------



## Tree Pig

Happy New Year all... of course since its New Years day and your all tree guys no one will see this until well after noon. Too much of grandmas cough syrup last night. otstir:oke:arty::beer::sigarette:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Windshields looking good on the dually!



Sure does. She gots some knuckle bumps on the hood and roof still, but there gonna have to stay.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 270852
View attachment 270853
View attachment 270854

pics of my bucket


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sure does. She gots some knuckle bumps on the hood and roof still, but there gonna have to stay.



Nice looking dually. I just don't understand what people use those things for.. well, other than towing a horse trailer around. To each his own, I guess. 

I was driving up main street the other day, and I saw one of them things coming at me, had giant 4" stacks coming out of way past the roof.. all lettered up for the lowballing #######'s tree service. I had to laugh.. there's just no accounting for taste!! I bet he's over-compensating for something. lol. just saying. 

Happy new year, all!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking dually. I just don't understand what people use those things for.. well, other than towing a horse trailer around. To each his own, I guess.
> 
> I was driving up main street the other day, and I saw one of them things coming at me, had giant 4" stacks coming out of way past the roof.. all lettered up for the lowballing #######'s tree service. I had to laugh.. there's just no accounting for taste!! I bet he's over-compensating for something. lol. just saying.
> 
> Happy new year, all!!



Well the alternative isn't much better , nothing screams pro tree guy like a Pinot noir colored totyota camary !


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Well the alternative isn't much better , nothing screams pro tree guy like a Pinot noir colored totyota camary !



Wow didnt expect to see you this early. Paul was no surprise hes a seasoned pro at drinking too much and getting up early... Jeff was here, we all know hes old and was in bed by 8pm... Jarad, well we all know he was sleeping at 1205 after a new years cup of coco with the wife... But I figured you for going hard core last night and not being able to read a forum never mind post something.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Nice looking dually. I just don't understand what people use those things for.. well, other than towing a horse trailer around. To each his own, I guess.
> 
> I was driving up main street the other day, and I saw one of them things coming at me, had giant 4" stacks coming out of way past the roof.. all lettered up for the lowballing #######'s tree service. I had to laugh.. there's just no accounting for taste!! I bet he's over-compensating for something. lol. just saying.
> 
> Happy new year, all!!



I tow a trailer almost everyday ranging from 7,000 lbs to 12,000 lbs. The dually tows much much better. Besides, someday i might get a goose neck trailer rated for 20,000 lbs to haul logs and what not. May even get one with a grapple on it.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Wow didnt expect to see you this early. Paul was no surprise hes a seasoned pro at drinking too much and getting up early... Jeff was here, we all know hes old and was in bed by 8pm... Jarad, well we all know he was sleeping at 1205 after a new years cup of coco with the wife... But I figured you for going hard core last night and not being able to read a forum never mind post something.



The Jaraad with the wife and coco was a nice touch!! And yeah, eddie is up, but he just doesn't have the edge.. kinda weak. 

Me, I don't do amatuer night. F that, I got no problem drinking, don't need a holiday to cue me up!! Haha.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Wow didnt expect to see you this early. Paul was no surprise hes a seasoned pro at drinking too much and getting up early... Jeff was here, we all know hes old and was in bed by 8pm... Jarad, well we all know he was sleeping at 1205 after a new years cup of coco with the wife... But I figured you for going hard core last night and not being able to read a forum never mind post something.



I was awake til 4am cleaning my ####ing house , and now I am heading to the parade !


----------



## treeclimber101

Or a Intoxicock painted company colors all logoed up ! And as far as my game goes taint lick I am being weary this morning and zinging you isn't to high on my resolution lost LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Or a Intoxicock painted company colors all logoed up ! And as far as my game goes taint lick I am being weary this morning and zinging you isn't to high on my resolution lost LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



God, you're disgusting.. sorry I tried riling you up!! 

"Taint lick", I mean who, but you, actually says that!!


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Or a Intoxicock painted company colors all logoed up ! And as far as my game goes taint lick I am being weary this morning and zinging you isn't to high on my resolution lost LOL :hmm3grin2orange:





tree MDS said:


> God, you're disgusting.. sorry I tried riling you up!!
> 
> "Taint lick", I mean who, but you, actually says that!!



Sweet I feel good, the new year is starting off just like normal... I hate change.


----------



## treeclimber101

This maybe where I stay all day after vacay and last nite


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> This maybe where I stay all day after vacay and last nite



Thrilling!! Can we get a pic of you pouting on the stairs with a dishrag next??


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Thrilling!! Can we get a pic of you pouting on the stairs with a dishrag next??



speaking of which where is the Dan.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> This maybe where I stay all day after vacay and last nite



Am I wrong or is that a rack of tv-trays in front of you?


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Am I wrong or is that a rack of tv-trays in front of you?



Fold up chairs ! I host a party every year with a bunch of MDS types who come over eat all the food drink all  your liquor take your dog and your peanut butter in the bathroom for an hour and somehow manage to always clog your toilets! Well last night they managed to almost burn down my kitchen with a candle meant for scent that was turned into a lighting station for Roman candles


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> speaking of which where is the Dan.



Why I am sitting right here petting my rabbit! Where else would I be?:msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

I went to the office this morning for a couple of hours to do paper work that I don't have time to do during the day.
Happy New Year dudes!
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Fold up chairs ! I host a party every year with a bunch of MDS types who come over eat all the food drink all  your liquor take your dog and your peanut butter in the bathroom for an hour and somehow manage to always clog your toilets! Well last night they managed to almost burn down my kitchen with a candle meant for scent that was turned into a lighting station for Roman candles



well pay them back, next time your at their house leave them an upper decker or a backwards blaster.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> well pay them back, next time your at their house leave them an upper decker or a backwards blaster.



Yea I took there light up polar bears on there front lawn and now have them 69ing on there yard .


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I took there light up polar bears on there front lawn and now have them 69ing on there yard .



well its no upper decker or backwards blaster but in a pinch I guess its okay.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Why I am sitting right here petting my rabbit! Where else would I be?:msp_confused:



That poor animal !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree pig. Love you new signiture image.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> well its no upper decker or backwards blaster but in a pinch I guess its okay.



Last upper deck I dropped was more of a behind the bowler ! And that was worse


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Last upper deck I dropped was more of a behind the bowler ! And that was worse



nice.


----------



## dbl612

*new year*



Tree Pig said:


> nice.


congrats gentlemen, just viewed the last 10 posts, were off and running for another year. best entertainment on the net. ROFL thank you and carry on boys!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Why I am sitting right here petting my rabbit! Where else would I be?:msp_confused:



Don't they make a sex toy called the rabbit?


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Don't they make a sex toy called the rabbit?



Maybe in Lancaster Ive been watching you and your boys on "Amish Mafia" anything is possible with your kind up there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Spent $976 at staples today. Got a bunch of small stuff and a new office chair and a time clock for my employees so I don't have to keep track of it anymore


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Maybe in Lancaster Ive been watching you and your boys on "Amish Mafia" anything is possible with your kind up there.



Lebanon Levi :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Lebanon Levi :hmm3grin2orange:



wouldn't you love to meet him... just to beat the tar out of him.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> wouldn't you love to meet him... just to beat the tar out of him.



I would just wanna sit at his desk in the barn.


----------



## deevo

Happy new years AS'ers......hope everyones hangovers are gone and your whooping it up again tonight! :msp_thumbsup: Glad your house didn't burn down Eddie


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Happy new years AS'ers......hope everyones hangovers are gone and your whooping it up again tonight! :msp_thumbsup: Glad your house didn't burn down Eddie



Well it wasn't from lack of trying on there part


----------



## Blakesmaster

Happy New Year #######s! Still kinda wondering when my headache will go away. Happy 1500 pages to TV too, if the cranky old bastard ever stops by that is. Cheers anyways, ####ers, hope the new trip round the sun goes well for all you ####ed up treetards.


----------



## tree MDS

*2013*

Ha, 2012 was a pivotal enough year for me. 2013 is either gonna be the culmination of my life's efforts (in a good way), or the complete and total end of days. I'm not even really scared either, #### it!! 

I've thought about this, checked my rigging, and now it's time to make the cut. Wish me well, you bunch of ####ing Douchebags!!


----------



## Grace Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Lebanon Levi :hmm3grin2orange:



Someone needs to come up with a "this is your SE Pennsylvania Amish mafia name" generator.
I'm claiming Blue Ball Phil.


----------



## Tree Pig

Small Wood said:


> Someone needs to come up with a "this is your SE Pennsylvania Amish mafia name" generator.
> I'm claiming Blue Ball Phil.



I am reserving two names

1. Puseyville for a guy whos name starts with *M* and ends with *r. holden wood. *
(because we all know he gets more of it then any of us, just ask him... or I think it fits him)

and 

2 Virginville for a guy who's name rhymes with *Harboraterless.*
(because the next time he climbs a tree to cut it will be the first time)


----------



## Carburetorless

Tree Pig said:


> I am reserving two names
> 
> 2 Virginville for a guy who's name rhymes with *Harboraterless.*
> (because the next time he climbs a tree to cut it will be the first time)



Oh man, you suck! 

If I had as many trees sticking out of me as I've been in I'd look like a giant tree whore porcupine. :hmm3grin2orange:

Lol, mostly pine, cause it seems like that's what I do more of than anything else, the sappy ####ers. I've done so many pines that I could do them without a rope now, cause I could just stick to the sticky ####ers.


----------



## Tree Pig

Carburetorless said:


> Oh man, you suck!
> 
> If I had as many trees sticking out of me as I've been in I'd look like a giant tree whore porcupine. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Lol, mostly pine, cause it seems like that's what I do more of than anything else, the sappy ####ers. I've done so many pines that I could do them without a rope now, cause I could just stick to the sticky ####ers.



Wait who says I was talking about you... glad you actually accept it for its comedic value.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Carburetorless said:


> Oh man, you suck!
> 
> If I had as many trees sticking out of me as I've been in I'd look like a giant tree whore porcupine. :hmm3grin2orange:



You are making me thing your gay. Just saying.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> I am reserving two names
> 
> 1. Puseyville for a guy whos name starts with *M* and ends with *r. holden wood. *
> (because we all know he gets more of it then any of us, just ask him... or I think it fits him)



There is actually a road down my way thats named puseyville road.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hey tree pig. Is your new avitar picture from your last family reunion?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> This maybe where I stay all day after vacay and last nite









Now be honest: How many of you guys thought I was making this up?


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey tree pig. Is your new avitar picture from your last family reunion?



No its from my next family reunion... Ill send you an invitation.



Actually its my new ground crew, they do not get much done but they are fun to watch work... Pulling the splinters later is always interesting too.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> No its from my next family reunion... Ill send you an invitation.



You have a pig with gold teeth in your sig , and numerous scurrying beaver in your avatar ! Nice !


----------



## treemandan

Anyway I am kinda dissapointed the world is still here so I am gonna head up to Lancaster County and meet up with some of those God damned Amish Mafia dudes. I haven't decided which side I am gonna be on, probably just end up on mine but it would be fun to shake down a froot stand or two. Hell hath no fury like a man with painted toenails.











I just got this bore sighting kit soes I can hit what it is that I am trying to shoot, hopefully it will save me a couple bucks cause bullets is exspensive.


----------



## Carburetorless

2treeornot2tree said:


> There is actually a road down my way thats named puseyville road.



Are you talking about that sign at the end of your driveway.


----------



## Tree Pig

Carburetorless said:


> Are you talking about that sign at the end of your driveway.


----------



## treeclimber101

Carburetorless said:


> Are you talking about that sign at the end of your driveway.



Damn ! Oh snap .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Carburetorless said:


> Are you talking about that sign at the end of your driveway.



Dont be mad at me cause you live on Rainbow way!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Anyway I am kinda dissapointed the world is still here so I am gonna head up to Lancaster County and meet up with some of those God damned Amish Mafia dudes. I haven't decided which side I am gonna be on, probably just end up on mine but it would be fun to shake down a froot stand or two. Hell hath no fury like a man with painted toenails.



Ben, 

did you take that picture between switching out laundry? I seen the basket in the left side of the pic.

You wanna have some fun, come on over to my house and we will go to the 1000 yds range. I will let you shoot some of my long range guns. Bring you clay birds, we can put them on the bank at 1000 yds to shoot at.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ben,
> 
> did you take that picture between switching out laundry? I seen the basket in the left side of the pic.
> 
> You wanna have some fun, come on over to my house and we will go to the 1000 yds range. I will let you shoot some of my long range guns. Bring you clay birds, we can put them on the bank at 1000 yds to shoot at.



Hows tommorow sound?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Hows tommorow sound?



I am booked this week with work, but next week is pretty open.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Seen this ad on CL. Made me laugh.

Tree Service - 40% OFF other tree services - $1 (Kent County, De)


Storm damage clean up to complete tree removal. Also trimming, elevating, thinning.

40% OFF LOWEST BID from other Professional Tree Services for bucket truck work
Trees without access to bucket truck or above reach, 25% off

Limited Time Only at this discount

All jobs scheduled now gets discount even if job done later.

Stump Grinding $2 per inch up to 24 inch stump.
Licensed-Insured-Over 42 years experience
60 Foot Bucket Truck, FREE ESTIMATES


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Seen this ad on CL. Made me laugh.
> 
> Tree Service - 40% OFF other tree services - $1 (Kent County, De)
> 
> 
> Storm damage clean up to complete tree removal. Also trimming, elevating, thinning.
> 
> 40% OFF LOWEST BID from other Professional Tree Services for bucket truck work
> Trees without access to bucket truck or above reach, 25% off
> 
> Limited Time Only at this discount
> 
> All jobs scheduled now gets discount even if job done later.
> 
> Stump Grinding $2 per inch up to 24 inch stump.
> Licensed-Insured-Over 42 years experience
> 60 Foot Bucket Truck, FREE ESTIMATES


I just replied to it , I said hello my name is Jared and I was wondering if you could drop by 69 puseyville road and give me an estimate I am a stay at home dad , if I don't answer it's cause I am doing dishes cleaning , or wash or fingering the rabbit , or just plain drunk ! All the trees are marked with bullet holes , so just leave the estimate in the red dump !


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Seen this ad on CL. Made me laugh.
> 
> Tree Service - 40% OFF other tree services - $1 (Kent County, De)
> 
> 
> Storm damage clean up to complete tree removal. Also trimming, elevating, thinning.
> 
> 40% OFF LOWEST BID from other Professional Tree Services for bucket truck work
> Trees without access to bucket truck or above reach, 25% off
> 
> Limited Time Only at this discount
> 
> All jobs scheduled now gets discount even if job done later.
> 
> Stump Grinding $2 per inch up to 24 inch stump.
> Licensed-Insured-Over 42 years experience
> 60 Foot Bucket Truck, FREE ESTIMATES


 
Jesus $2 per inch? Mys well throw that service in for free!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I just replied to it , I said hello my name is Jared and I was wondering if you could drop by 69 puseyville road and give me an estimate I am a stay at home dad , if I don't answer it's cause I am doing dishes cleaning , or wash or fingering the rabbit , or just plain drunk ! All the trees are marked with bullet holes , so just leave the estimate in the red dump !



Almost humorous! Keep trying, Porks... :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

I don't know wtf I'm saying, but you guys know I mean well, have a good night...

####ing DMV pissing me off all over again!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I don't know wtf I'm saying, but you guys know I mean well, have a good night...
> 
> ####ing DMV pissing me off all over again!! :msp_sneaky:



I dont know what you mean or what you are saying... so watch this it has absolutely nothing to do with anything at all... but it sure is funny.
[video=youtube;qnT8hICaiNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnT8hICaiNM[/video]


----------



## NCTREE

Carburetorless said:


> Are you talking about that sign at the end of your driveway.



That's cause all the ##### hangs out at jared's house. Dudes a ##### magnet!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I don't know wtf I'm saying, but you guys know I mean well, have a good night...
> 
> ####ing DMV pissing me off all over again!! :msp_sneaky:



Trust me, we have no idea what you mean or why you mean it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Gonna get a late start today. Its damn cold out this morning. Got to trim 2 small maple trees and look at two jobs.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Trust me, we have no idea what you mean or why you mean it.



It's just my never ending battle with DMV. Was forced to make doctors appointment for "substance abuse evaluation". I have this and one more in another six months to get through. The tail end of my DWI saga. My doctor (former customer) that used to help me out with these, retired. I also tried for medical card (separate DMV issue). Turns out my blood pressure is so dangerously high, that the new doctor won't sign off on anything. I got a script for double strength meds. Gotta go back in a month and hopefully pass then. Gonna have to call the bastards at DMV and tell them something today (eval was due end of December). It never ends... total invasion of my privacy!! 

Gonna end up just like matt if I'm not careful. Good times, and a nice start to the new year!! Grr..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> It's just my never ending battle with DMV. Was forced to make doctors appointment for "substance abuse evaluation". I have this and one more in another six months to get through. The tail end of my DWI saga. My doctor (former customer) that used to help me out with these, retired. I also tried for medical card (separate DMV issue). Turns out my blood pressure is so dangerously high, that the new doctor won't sign off on anything. I got a script for double strength meds. Gotta go back in a month and hopefully pass then. Gonna have to call the bastards at DMV and tell them something today (eval was due end of December). It never ends... total invasion of my privacy!!
> 
> Gonna end up just like matt if I'm not careful. Good times, and a nice start to the new year!! Grr..



Oh Lord! Take it easy. Everything is going be fine. I bet if you cut half of the bad stuff out and drank some water you'd be fine. Water, you know that stuff that is wet, makes metal rusty? Try a little of that.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Oh Lord! Take it easy. Everything is going be fine. I bet if you cut half of the bad stuff out and drank some water you'd be fine. Water, you know that stuff that is wet, makes metal rusty? Try a little of that.



he tries but he keeps putting the glass of water down next to the glass of Stolis then cant tell them apart.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Oh Lord! Take it easy. Everything is going be fine. I bet if you cut half of the bad stuff out and drank some water you'd be fine. Water, you know that stuff that is wet, makes metal rusty? Try a little of that.



Yes, this "water" you speak of, I think I've heard of that.. isn't that like the main refreshment served on the "no fun bus"? Yeah, I can see my seat calling me now!! I guess my new doctor is gonna take blood and urine next time. She's like hindu, or some ####. She says to me "I would love to lay around in an opium den all day, but I can't, I have people that I am responsibe to". Lol.

And I hate lying. She says (as she's filling something out) "so, you say you don't drink, how long has it been". At this point I already knew I wasn't getting what I wanted and she knew I was lying through my teeth, so I'm just like "I don't know" (all aggravated). She says "one year, two year.. three years, five"?? I'm like "yeah, five years, that's it"!! At which point we both completely burst out laughing. Was hilarious!!


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> he tries but he keeps putting the glass of water down next to the glass of Stolis then cant tell them apart.



And you've sure been busy lately! First the new sig, then some tweaking on that, now the new avatar. I can see those tax dollars are hard at work!! What the hell, might as well reach into the dest drawer and pull out the scotch!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> And you've sure been busy lately! First the new sig, then some tweaking on that, now the new avatar. I can see those tax dollars are hard at work!! What the hell, might as well reach into the dest drawer and pull out the scotch!!



He's got better stuff then that in the evidence locker! It all needs disposed of properly you knoe.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> He's got better stuff then that in the evidence locker! It all needs disposed of properly you knoe.



Right! Ever see "Bad Cop"? just saying.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> And you've sure been busy lately! First the new sig, then some tweaking on that, now the new avatar. I can see those tax dollars are hard at work!! What the hell, might as well reach into the dest drawer and pull out the scotch!!



Actually its the busiest time of year for me at my day gig, I am swamped but got to take a break every now and then. Looking at maps and numbers all day can make you nuts. So this is how I recharge. Kind of like when you take a break from doing your books and look at midget [email protected]


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Right! Ever see "Bad Cop"? just saying.



You mean Bad Lieutenant, Harvey Keitel?


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> You mean Bad Lieutenant, Harvey Keitel?



Yeah, that was it! I knew that wasn't right. Awesome movie!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, that was it! I knew that wasn't right. Awesome movie!



Yeah I know your favorite scene too


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Yeah I know your favorite scene too



Hmm... yeah, well, didn't take you too long to dig that one up. just saying..


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Hmm... yeah, well, didn't take you too long to dig that one up. just saying..



It was a great movie until that scene... that scarred me for life.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> It was a great movie until that scene... that scared me for life.



Ya, I'm sure it did...


----------



## ropensaddle

Good thing I had a picture to rid that horrible one above from everyone's mind 



View attachment 271240


----------



## treeclimber101

High blood pressure ! Ohhhh my .


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> High blood pressure ! Ohhhh my .



What, is this somehow not a significant issue in "deep south jersey"?? :msp_confused:


----------



## treeman75

Tree Pig said:


> It was a great movie until that scene... that scarred me for life.



just added it to my netflix que.


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment 271264


----------



## Blakesmaster

I've only seen Harvey Kietel in Quinton Tarrantino flicks. "You sending the wolf? #### *****, thas all you had to say!"

Pulp Fiction - The Wolf - YouTube


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> What, is this somehow not a significant issue in "deep south jersey"?? :msp_confused:



No , it should be serious enough for you though , but I think instead of changing your lifestyle , you'll just figure out away around the test , that's what I am ohhhhh my Ing peckerhead


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I've only seen Harvey Kietel in Quinton Tarrantino flicks. "You sending the wolf? #### *****, thas all you had to say!"
> 
> Pulp Fiction - The Wolf - YouTube



Hardly tarantinos best movie


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to look at a job for monday. Gotta help this logging/ tree company get this hung up tree down, without smashing the play set underneath. They dont own a lift, and guess they dont want to rent one either. I would move the stupid playset, but whatever. Its not my rodeo.






Here is two more pictures of the tornado damage from back in the summer. The second picture is where i am working monday. The people that own the house want to leave all the poplars that are just 60' poles now with one or two 4" branches left on them. Guess someone will be back in a couple years to remove them when they dye.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> I've only seen Harvey Kietel in Quinton Tarrantino flicks. "You sending the wolf? #### *****, thas all you had to say!"
> 
> Pulp Fiction - The Wolf - YouTube



I just watched a movie with him in it last night called SMOKE. He plays an aweome role in Finding Graceland, if you like Elvis.


----------



## treeclimber101

http://youtu.be/sJas3Z7MAlY


----------



## Carburetorless

NCTREE said:


> That's cause all the ##### hangs out at jared's house. Dudes a ##### magnet!



That's what I was gettin at, but I think he took it the other way.


----------



## treeclimber101

I liked that movie so much I found the exact hood ornament and put it on the dully , then I saw another truck around with the same one I guess he liked the movie too


----------



## treeclimber101

Carburetorless said:


> That's what I was gettin at, but I think he took it the other way.



Shooooooo fly !


----------



## Carburetorless

treeman75 said:


> I just watched a movie with him in it last night called SMOKE. He plays an aweome role in Finding Graceland, if you like Elvis.



I watched him turn from a minister into a vampire in "From Dusk Til Dawn" last night.


----------



## treeman75

I need to get back to work, this staying up all night and watching movies and sleeping in is screwing me me all up!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I need to get back to work, this staying up all night and watching movies and sleeping in is screwing me me all up!



Move to So-Cal,, this is our busiest part of the year! 
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> High blood pressure ! Ohhhh my .



Show some respect, every pic you post is indoors, riding a log, or in a bucket.Sure you aint got the best blood pressure either. Since you've been wondering I've been great, skiing like mad,bought a new snowmobile and as usual pulling lots of trim. Heres a some pics of a a day in the life of holden. Ok now you guys can go back to talking to the pig and posting lame pics.Happy New Year.View attachment 271313
View attachment 271314


----------



## mr. holden wood

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went to look at a job for monday. Gotta help this logging/ tree company get this hung up tree down, without smashing the play set underneath. They dont own a lift, and guess they dont want to rent one either. I would move the stupid playset, but whatever. Its not my rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is two more pictures of the tornado damage from back in the summer. The second picture is where i am working monday. The people that own the house want to leave all the poplars that are just 60' poles now with one or two 4" branches left on them. Guess someone will be back in a couple years to remove them when they dye.



Looks like Iraq, Id finish the job that tornado couldn't and replant.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Looks like Iraq, Id finish the job that tornado couldn't and replant.



opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Looked at a monster cottonwood today the guy just wants it down. I can remove a couple leads off the back and then murph her over.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Move to So-Cal,, this is our busiest part of the year!
> Jeff



You should hire me and my two guys on for a month or so. I will bring my mini and show ya how we do it!


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Move to So-Cal,, this is our busiest part of the year!
> Jeff



I watched part of the rosebowl, it did look really nice down there. I always look at the trees in the back ground and wonder what it would be like to work down there.


----------



## mikewhite85

mr. holden wood said:


> Show some respect, every pic you post is indoors, riding a log, or in a bucket.Sure you aint got the best blood pressure either. Since you've been wondering I've been great, skiing like mad,bought a new snowmobile and as usual pulling lots of trim. Heres a some pics of a a day in the life of holden. Ok now you guys can go back to talking to the pig and posting lame pics.Happy New Year.View attachment 271313
> View attachment 271314



Beautiful shots.

We took out a couple trees and hammered out some concrete today. Nice crane job coming up on Saturday.


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> Show some respect, every pic you post is indoors, riding a log, or in a bucket.Sure you aint got the best blood pressure either. Since you've been wondering I've been great, skiing like mad,bought a new snowmobile and as usual pulling lots of trim. Heres a some pics of a a day in the life of holden. Ok now you guys can go back to talking to the pig and posting lame pics.Happy New Year.View attachment 271313
> View attachment 271314



Nice rainbow hat and jacket... you and your life partner pick them out together?


----------



## NCTREE

mr. holden wood said:


> Show some respect, every pic you post is indoors, riding a log, or in a bucket.Sure you aint got the best blood pressure either. Since you've been wondering I've been great, skiing like mad,bought a new snowmobile and as usual pulling lots of trim. Heres a some pics of a a day in the life of holden. Ok now you guys can go back to talking to the pig and posting lame pics.Happy New Year.View attachment 271313
> View attachment 271314



Where you skiing at? I've been out to Whistler a few times


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Hardly tarantinos best movie



What, you some kind of film critic now Eddie? I like most of his other #### too, but Pulp is the best in my book. Four Rooms and Resevoir Dogs are pretty close though. You see the new one yet? I haven't been to the movies in a couple years but kinda want to go.


----------



## Pelorus

Snowing and breezy. Finally got the wife's permission to lemme chop a hole in the hardwood floor so I can run a rope from the basement to the ceiling 16' upstairs. These desperate times call for desperate measures, but it will be nice to learn / practice SRT indoors this winter.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Nice rainbow hat and jacket... you and your life partner pick them out together?



Lol.. maybe holden has a subjective view when it comes to the definition of this "trim" that he's getting.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> No , it should be serious enough for you though , but I think instead of changing your lifestyle , you'll just figure out away around the test , that's what I am ohhhhh my Ing peckerhead



Eh, you never know. I've got some tricks up my sleeve yet. 

And I don't see "addictions counselor" as a possible career change for you. just saying. Fatass..


----------



## Pelorus

A new cat rescue technique:
Cat that survived week in Mass. tree, 80-foot fall is found and appears to be in good health - Yahoo! News Canada


----------



## Slvrmple72

Yeah, I guess I would be a little skittish too if some A-hole cut the branch out from under me that I had been stuck on for several days too!

Just cut it! They gots 9 lives anyhow! Stupid cat!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went and looked at a house to buy today. They are asking $219,000 for the 3.2 acre lot with a 2800 sq ft house. The problem is the house needs alot of work. Nothing to expensive, just time consuming. Here is some funny pics. 

First picture is of a bird on the falling down garage.







Second picture is of the 3rd bathroom in the attic. You gonna have to back in. The pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## Carburetorless

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went and looked at a house to buy today. They are asking $219,000 for the 3.2 acre lot with a 2800 sq ft house. The problem is the house needs alot of work. Nothing to expensive, just time consuming. Here is some funny pics.
> 
> First picture is of a bird on the falling down garage.



That's one jacked up Owl.



> Second picture is of the 3rd bathroom in the attic. You gonna have to back in. The pictures dont do it justice.




Third floor bathroom; How did they get water up there?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Carburetorless said:


> Third floor bathroom; How did they get water up there?



They used these things called pipes! You asked.


----------



## treeclimber101

I found one these 9 years ago in a garage and tried to buy it , 5 years ago I tried to trade my dually for it , and both times I was shot down , today I stopped for the last time and approached the guy about this identical truck but brown , Dana 60's 454 with less then 80,000 on it clean interior air , some rust in the jams a bad brake line and dry rotted tires , but I got it from him , score one for me , I can't wait to get it running again and take it out love these old trucks


----------



## Carburetorless

2treeornot2tree said:


> They used these things called pipes! You asked.



Lol

Yeah I've heard of'em, they work pretty good, until you get over 20 feet, then you have a to call in an engineer get decent water pressure up any higher.

Did you turn on the water to see if it even worked? I hope you're not seriously considering buying that money pit.

I'm sure you won't have any trouble with the commode on the third floor, as long as you get the tank full, just make sure your ass whole doesn't get sucked inside out when you flush.


----------



## Carburetorless

*I smell gas*

Anyway,

I changed out a fuel pump(in the tank type). What fun.


----------



## treeclimber101

And this is the direction I am gonna go with it , minus the ####ty ass camper !


----------



## Naked Arborist

Yo, waz up whad-I miss? LMAO I'm sure somebody got sumtin broke good in here, missed it, oh well...


Read twp pages back. Good luck on the house in Lanc PA there.

Hey 101 You wouldn't know what direction to go unless I drew ya a map. :rolleyes2:
And don't piss on my new portable house, dude, just sayin'.
You ever coming to look at this job on the hill in your money maker area?

Spent the day Up at NJTP exit 12 Carteret choppin down a medium size 45ft Virginia pine and another site with a small/medium but hard-ass white maple. Wood/mess went to the curb for the maple and noodled the pine for the guys fire pit. Limbs went in the landscapers truck. His mess  I just made it. Pine was only about 25" at chest height. It had a nice straight stem. Easy job. Maple was about the same with three top leaders to rope down and chunked them both down with the ms361.

Also looked at two huge removals. Two 80-90ft Red oaks for the guy while I was there. These trees have at least two hundred + cuts in each one of them. That would just get then torn apart and on the ground. Main stems are 40 ft by say 52"-40" wide up to 30ft. Bases are at least 7 ft across. Nice stuff for somebody to mill up. Literally 10 minutes or less off of exit 12 NJTP. 

---FREE WOOD FOR ANYONE INTERESTED---

I'll cut the trunk chucks to any length you want. Nice straight old healthy red oaks. Has to be 7-10 cords in these trees, maybe more.

ANYONE interested in doing an ESTIMATE on some BUCKET work there and/or CHIP/HAUL brush give me a shout here. We would like to put this thing together this up coming week and work out all the kinks. Starting it about two weeks away would be Ideal for me! Not much bucket truck access but it does need a few hours attention near the street to address the feeders over the small garage and street side power lines. Most of the other limbs are up high and they can just be roped and lowered. I might just use the 4x4 PU with a few rolling blocks and bull line to lower the big stuff down. I think the chip can be dumped close by for free. I'll try to get some pics sent down (forgot, dummy) and post them up.

Your estimates are welcomed. I don't feel like dragging my chipper and trailer up there. For this one I climb I rig I cut I go home 

The guy (landscaper) lives right down the street from this job site and he has never bitten of this much to chew lol. Hope he does well for himself on these two trees and the others. So, I see much more available for the future. We looked at several nice jobs today. Two of them NEED bucket truck work near the street way up above power lines. These are chop, drop and bye bye. No real issues, just the right tool for the job. 

Central/NE NJ trees got hit a bit harder than we did in SJ, by the Sandy storm. I think they just have larger older growth trees there in some bad wind tunnel spots. Carry on.


----------



## treeclimber101

Naked Arborist said:


> Yo, waz up whad-I miss? LMAO I'm sure somebody got sumtin broke good in here, missed it, oh well...
> 
> 
> Read twp pages back. Good luck on the house in Lanc PA there.
> 
> Hey 101 You wouldn't know what direction to go unless I drew ya a map. :rolleyes2:
> And don't piss on my new portable house, dude, just sayin'.
> You ever coming to look at this job on the hill in your money maker area?
> 
> Spent the day Up at NJTP exit 12 Carteret choppin down a medium size 45ft Virginia pine and another site with a small/medium but hard-ass white maple. Wood/mess went to the curb for the maple and noodled the pine for the guys fire pit. Limbs went in the landscapers truck. His mess  I just made it. Pine was only about 25" at chest height. It had a nice straight stem. Easy job. Maple was about the same with three top leaders to rope down and chunked them both down with the ms361.
> 
> Also looked at two huge removals. Two 80-90ft Red oaks for the guy while I was there. These trees have at least two hundred + cuts in each one of them. That would just get then torn apart and on the ground. Main stems are 40 ft by say 52"-40" wide up to 30ft. Bases are at least 7 ft across. Nice stuff for somebody to mill up. Literally 10 minutes or less off of exit 12 NJTP.
> 
> ---FREE WOOD FOR ANYONE INTERESTED---
> 
> I'll cut the trunk chucks to any length you want. Nice straight old healthy red oaks. Has to be 7-10 cords in these trees, maybe more.
> 
> ANYONE interested in doing an ESTIMATE on some BUCKET work there and/or CHIP/HAUL brush give me a shout here. We would like to put this thing together this up coming week and work out all the kinks. Starting it about two weeks away would be Ideal for me! Not much bucket truck access but it does need a few hours attention near the street to address the feeders over the small garage and street side power lines. Most of the other limbs are up high and they can just be roped and lowered. I might just use the 4x4 PU with a few rolling blocks and bull line to lower the big stuff down. I think the chip can be dumped close by for free. I'll try to get some pics sent down (forgot, dummy) and post them up.
> 
> Your estimates are welcomed. I don't feel like dragging my chipper and trailer up there. For this one I climb I rig I cut I go home
> 
> The guy (landscaper) lives right down the street from this job site and he has never bitten of this much to chew lol. Hope he does well for himself on these two trees and the others. So, I see much more available for the future. We looked at several nice jobs today. Two of them NEED bucket truck work near the street way up above power lines. These are chop, drop and bye bye. No real issues, just the right tool for the job.
> 
> Central/NE NJ trees got hit a bit harder than we did in SJ, by the Sandy storm. I think they just have larger older growth trees there in some bad wind tunnel spots. Carry on.



I will call ya on the morning


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I found one these 9 years ago in a garage and tried to buy it , 5 years ago I tried to trade my dually for it , and both times I was shot down , today I stopped for the last time and approached the guy about this identical truck but brown , Dana 60's 454 with less then 80,000 on it clean interior air , some rust in the jams a bad brake line and dry rotted tires , but I got it from him , score one for me , I can't wait to get it running again and take it out love these old trucks



I would say if its fuel injected ( which it looks as it is) then you got yerself a creampuff. You just better know how to cream a puff.


----------



## Naked Arborist

treeclimber101 said:


> I will call ya on the morning



hum... sounds familiar :bang:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I would say if its fuel injected ( which it looks as it is) then you got yerself a creampuff. You just better know how to cream a puff.



Carbie .


----------



## treeclimber101

Naked Arborist said:


> hum... sounds familiar :bang:



Oh stop I just put a reminder on my phone , I am gonna run threw a few cords of wood in the morning deliver 2 , I will call ya once we get set up .


----------



## Naked Arborist

treemandan said:


> I would say if its fuel injected ( which it looks as it is) then you got yerself a creampuff. You just better know how to cream a puff.



Call it what you will but, trust me, it's NOT fuel injection. High pressure carbs don't count. What it needs is an aluminum intake manifold, fuel regulator, new BG carb and a stand alone DUI HEI. It will get better gas mileage and roast those sneakers.

OK sounds good I'll be home or building a saw something at the shop.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went and looked at a house to buy today. They are asking $219,000 for the 3.2 acre lot with a 2800 sq ft house. The problem is the house needs alot of work. Nothing to expensive, just time consuming. Here is some funny pics.
> 
> First picture is of a bird on the falling down garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is of the 3rd bathroom in the attic. You gonna have to back in. The pictures dont do it justice.



They all are gonna cost you... just like women. Never mind about the little details, if you want it, get it. You can whip that ##### into shape. And when you do you will find something else for a better price and you will think to yourself " Man, I wish I had that" and maybe you will go get it and then you will find something else and think " Man, I wish I had that".......... But to be honest, well, uh, umm, maybe you should stick to usiing the toilet on the lower floors huh? That looks a little tricky even fer me.


----------



## treeclimber101

That's not the actual truck either , it just a pic that I found , the one I am gonna buy is army brown and green , actually originally specked out like that with the factory line tag under the seat .


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Carbie .


 Its an 85/86?
Then I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole but then again I am lazy. Well maybe just scairt. Of course if I had your money and yor drive I would get an injection system for as i know Holley makes a reliable TB system for it for around 1400 but i don't really know anymore cause that was a long time ago. Other than that I wish you the best in your daily carburetor tomfoolery. Carburetor. Now that's a funny word.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Its an 85/86?
> Then I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole but then again I am lazy. Well maybe just scairt. Of course if I had your money and yor drive I would get an injection system for as i know Holley makes a reliable TB system for it for around 1400 but i don't really know anymore cause that was a long time ago. Other than that I wish you the best in your daily carburetor tomfoolery. Carburetor. Now that's a funny word.



Schit Dan , I know good mechanics that work on schit like that just because they want too.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> That's not the actual truck either , it just a pic that I found , the one I am gonna buy is army brown and green , actually originally specked out like that with the factory line tag under the seat .



You need to settle down and ask your mommy if you can have it. I don't even want to know what you have just drug home. Now you wash yer hands, comb yer hair and act respectable. There is to be no more of this camoflaged truck nonsense, just wait til yor father gets home.

PS: I am pretty sure the white truck is fuel injected.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Schit Dan , I know good mechanics that work on schit like that just because they want too.



that's good because your are gonna need them. I could do it... for pay. But in truth nobody like ####ing around with a carburetor ontop of a daily driver and you will be messing with it every other day.


PS: There is no such thing as a good mechanic and if there is then he is only good for himself. If you got yourself an old truck that you want to keep and use as a daily driver then spring for an injection system. it will save you in the long run. I have put a few on. Jeeps and Chevy. The system is simple. Its exspensive at first but like I said it will save you in the long run. And it works so much better. 

PPS: Famous last words: " I know good mechanics"


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You need to settle down and ask your mommy if you can have it. I don't even want to know what you have just drug home. Now you wash yer hands, comb yer hair and act respectable. There is to be no more of this camoflaged truck nonsense, just wait til yor father gets home.
> 
> PS: I am pretty sure the white truck is fuel injected.



I am gonna build a woods and fishing truck Dan , my wife doesn't care what I spend a few bucks on , I have always wanted a 454 dually 4x4 they are hard to find anymore , and besides that , well that's enough for her , I already asked LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> that's good because your are gonna need them. I could do it... for pay.
> 
> 
> PS: There is no such thing as a good mechanic and if there is then he is only good for himself. If you got yourself an old truck that you want to keep and use as a daily driver then spring for an injection system. it will save you in the long run. I have put a few on. Jeeps and Chevy. The system is simple. Its exspensive at first but like I said it will save you in the long run.
> 
> PPS: Famous last words: " I know good mechanics"



Well I got to throw new brake lines on it , all new tires they are all rotten , and god knows what else after I hit the key , prolly drop both tanks and hopefully that hydro assist brakes work ! This guy that has it now bought it as surplus out at englishtown 15 years ago at the swap meet .


----------



## treeclimber101

My father had the exact camper special when I was 7/8 years old , I sent him pics of it and he said seeing it reminding him of back in the day , burying it back in the pine barrens while we spotted for deer ! Now if that is t a reason to buy what else is ?


----------



## treemandan

Naked Arborist said:


> Call it what you will but, trust me, it's NOT fuel injection. High pressure carbs don't count. What it needs is an aluminum intake manifold, fuel regulator, new BG carb and a stand alone DUI HEI. It will get better gas mileage and roast those sneakers.
> 
> OK sounds good I'll be home or building a saw something at the shop.



For that one could bolt on an injection system and be done with it. My experience is that carbs on daily drivers suck and cost more in the long run.


----------



## treeclimber101

Now I just need to find someone ASAP to buy my. 1230a so I can do it all in one shot and be riding in it for valentines day dinner !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I got to throw new brake lines on it , all new tires they are all rotten , and god knows what else after I hit the key , prolly drop both tanks and hopefully that hydro assist brakes work ! This guy that has it now bought it as surplus out at englishtown 15 years ago at the swap meet .



Did you just say " hydro assist"? 

Are you going through a midlife crisis or something? You should have bought a Miata, taken the wife to Toppers, shaved yer genitals and went out drinking with MDS. Anything but buy an old Chevy. :bang:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Now I just need to find someone ASAP to buy my. 1230a so I can do it all in one shot and be riding in it for valentines day dinner !



Hell, by the sound of it yer gonna need that old chipper to run her through so you don't have to pay for the divorce! You post a pic with her riding shotgun in that #### box ( that's s-h-i-t box) with a smile ( a real smile, not the fake ones she just puts up with you with) and I will... well I ain't gonna do nothing but be amazed.


----------



## treemandan

I wish I could have a ####box but I am not allowed.:msp_mad:


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> I wish I could have a ####box but I am not allowed.:msp_mad:



What are you talking about... I saw some pics of you welding your frame, you already have a shiatbox.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> I found one these 9 years ago in a garage and tried to buy it , 5 years ago I tried to trade my dually for it , and both times I was shot down , today I stopped for the last time and approached the guy about this identical truck but brown , Dana 60's 454 with less then 80,000 on it clean interior air , some rust in the jams a bad brake line and dry rotted tires , but I got it from him , score one for me , I can't wait to get it running again and take it out love these old trucks



was that place built in the 50s or 60s tile sure looks like it may be asbestos floor tile.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

drove down off the foggy mountain to work in the valley... after i got thru the fog and switchbacks the valley opened all sparkly with frost... went to a rice farm to work the trees around the main house... pruned some pears... took one out... worked a few piss plums...took out a corky oak... then shaped up some hairy photinia... it was a long day but a good one... the fields were all flooded... i used the binocs to check out all the ducks sleeping in the morning... as the day went by they slowly woke and by 4 it was a fully blown party... saw some white egrets fishing... one made his way over to me staring vehemently at what i was doing... eventually he took off and gave me a BLLLAAAHHHHH... like he didnt like me... at the end of the day i rapped with the old farmer... we had a few laughs then i headed home...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> They all are gonna cost you... just like women. Never mind about the little details, if you want it, get it. You can whip that ##### into shape. And when you do you will find something else for a better price and you will think to yourself " Man, I wish I had that" and maybe you will go get it and then you will find something else and think " Man, I wish I had that".......... But to be honest, well, uh, umm, maybe you should stick to usiing the toilet on the lower floors huh? That looks a little tricky even fer me.



I am gonna offer them $150,000 for it. Greater part about this house is there is no neighbors and its on a back road that only has a few houses on it. I could probably get away mowing the yard naked. Not saying I want to, but I could.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> was that place built in the 50s or 60s tile sure looks like it may be asbestos floor tile.



The original house was built in 1929. They added a addition in 1999 that doubled the size of the house.


----------



## dbl612

treemandan said:


> that's good because your are gonna need them. I could do it... for pay. But in truth nobody like ####ing around with a carburetor ontop of a daily driver and you will be messing with it every other day.
> 
> 
> PS: There is no such thing as a good mechanic and if there is then he is only good for himself. If you got yourself an old truck that you want to keep and use as a daily driver then spring for an injection system. it will save you in the long run. I have put a few on. Jeeps and Chevy. The system is simple. Its exspensive at first but like I said it will save you in the long run. And it works so much better.
> 
> PPS: Famous last words: " I know good mechanics"


hope you don't break down and need assistance, because "there's no such thing as a good mechanic". LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to work on my bucket truck. Lots of little things to fix. Mostly just ods and ends. Gotta change the oil on the pony motor, and some other filters.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Driving to Barstow, Ca today to meet the Las Vegas manager. Trading bucket trucks, we have trucks that are not CARB compliant and Corp refuses to pay 20g's to have them outfitted with a particulate filter, dont blame them! So all older trucks affected are going out of state and we get everyone's new trucks in turn. Feel bad, I am getting their good stuff and they are getting my old stuff, gotta love Cali rules!


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Carbie .



What year is it? I had a 86 and think it was the first year of the throttle body injection.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> What year is it? I had a 86 and think it was the first year of the throttle body injection.



I think they had both during those years. I used to drive an 87 one ton, dually dump that was TBI. My 88 is carberated.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> Did you just say " hydro assist"?
> 
> Are you going through a midlife crisis or something? You should have bought a Miata, taken the wife to Toppers, shaved yer genitals and went out drinking with MDS. Anything but buy an old Chevy. :bang:



I drove through a car lot yesterday while the wife was at wallyworld and looked at a 95 jag xj6. It was black and looked sweet, I drove it and really liked it. I might have to sell my wifes old car, 04 hyundai sonata. I showed it to my wife and she just shook her head and said dont you have enough crap to drive.


----------



## Naked Arborist

Your right about not many if any "good mechanics" left in the world. Your either an ace or a parts changer. What gives the ace his edge is he always pays attention and asks intelligent questions. A few very youngins are aces they just don't know it yet.

You can keep most of that aftermarket electronic horse****. What to do when your black box takes a ####? Oh yea, shell out another grand, lamb!

Anyone who needs carb lessons for the daily driver only needs to ask. :biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> What year is it? I had a 86 and think it was the first year of the throttle body injection.



A 87 3+3 camper special , and I am gonna stop over there and get some pics of it tomorrow


----------



## treeman82

My goal for today had been to set up my crane work for the winter.  Had a list of people with pending work, plus some non-crane related work. I heard an awful lot of "We don't have the money" today. Made me a less than happy camper.


----------



## capetrees

Had to go to the rescue of a nice older lady with some tree damage.

Turns out, last week I was away and right before I left, a wind storm did some local damage. While away, the guy that rents the cottage owned by the nice older lady calls to ask to have the branch removed, (worked there in the past). Told him my situation and he said he could wait. The cottage owner, older lady, calls "yellow & green" :taped: in a moment of stupidity and implied despair and they came right out. Loosely tied off the branch till they could get to it. I got home, branch still not removed so renter calls again. Told him no problem, I'm home and can do it. Just as I'm making plans, he calls back, says owner scheduled "yellow & green" :taped: to do it. She agreed to $1200 for simply removing a branch!! :msp_scared: I told her I could do it for much cheaper and she had the job reduced to only dropping the branch and I would clean it up, hoping for a reduced bill from "yellow & green" :taped: . They dropped it to $995, renter said it took them all but 20 minutes, all by hand and ladders!! Felt awful for her, told her I would remove brush, remove the remaining 75% of the tree, give her the chips for her gardens and give the firewood to her neighbors for $600. She's all happy happy happy while at the same time furious at "yellow & green" :taped: for taking advantage like they did. One things for sure, she will NEVER call them again, despair or not. And she has a lot of other trees in the three propertys she owns. 

Check was sent in the mail yesterday.


----------



## treeman75

A buddy and me are going fishing tomarrow. I bought a ice hut last year and never used it, I know we will catch somthing.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> For that one could bolt on an injection system and be done with it. My experience is that carbs on daily drivers suck and cost more in the long run.



Burp, bullspit unless your talking Quadrajunk. I prefer carter no vacuum secondaries anyway I kitted mine in my 65 ford when I first bought it and its been trouble free 6 years. The honest truth imo a propane conversion in the long haul is the best especially with today's fuel


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got most of my mainanence dont on my bucket today. Got a few more to do tomorrow and its ready to go for monday. 

One thing i want to check out tommorrow is the bucket rotate chains. The bucket has a little bit of movement, and i was told from the place that fixes lifts and does my cert test, you can just tighten up the chain adjuster and that should fix it. Its a LRIV. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## tree MDS

I've never had a problem with the "Quadrajunk" in my 88. Had the one in it now professionally (cough, cough) rebuilt, like eight or ten years ago.. I think it was $120. I did have a problem one time, though.. ended up being a wood chip caught in the thing somewhere. Was like $35 bucks. 

Sometimes I think some of you guys really are gay... as well as being retarded. Just saying.. :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

Dan .


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> A 87 3+3 camper special , and I am gonna stop over there and get some pics of it tomorrow



What does the 3+3 mean


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I've never had a problem with the "Quadrajunk" in my 88. Had the one in it now professionally (cough, cough) rebuilt, like eight or ten years ago.. I think it was $120. I did have a problem one time, though.. ended up being a wood chip caught in the thing somewhere. Was like $35 bucks.
> 
> Sometimes I think some of you guys really are gay... as well as being retarded. Just saying.. :msp_tongue:



Haha well I'm sure maybe a few funny bunnies exist but many time folks with carb problems think they can tune one 

They don't know anything like float height adjustment; or checking for even leaky power valve but give em a screw driver and they feel they can fix a ignition problem adjusting mixture screws oke: Anyway my vacuum gauge best tool in my box can tell lots about motor from vacuum!

Btw wood chip in carby u must have been using a stihl air filter :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Haha well I'm sure maybe a few funny bunnies exist but many time folks with carb problems think they can tune one
> 
> They don't know anything like float height adjustment; or checking for even leaky power valve but give em a screw driver and they feel they can fix a ignition problem adjusting mixture screws oke: Anyway my vacuum gauge best tool in my box can tell lots about motor from vacuum!
> 
> Btw wood chip in carby u must have been using a stihl air filter :hmm3grin2orange:



Yer right!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> What does the 3+3 mean


its a crew cab , 3 in the front and 3 in the back . My dad had the same one when I was real young , he would take our camper and horse trailer with it , it was the real deal . Only the second or third 4 door that I have ever seen with 4 wheel drive


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> its a crew cab , 3 in the front and 3 in the back . My dad had the same one when I was real young , he would take our camper and horse trailer with it , it was the real deal . Only the second or third 4 door that I have ever seen with 4 wheel drive



You're just begging for someone to tear that hick looking piece of crap apart, aren't you??


----------



## Vegeta#17

*hum*



treevet said:


> We slammed a big old rotten Linden today as part of a contract in a Convent.
> 
> It is a very pretty place to work in and you can't help feel like someone is watching over you.




I have question, why does the tree care field have so many lossers in it. It seems that most tree care wokers are drunks or drug users. Also, why would someone like to make a living draging brush and climbing trees? This is not a safe job, with little to gain. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this unless he or she has no other options. Please let me know what you think, thanks.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You're just begging for someone to tear that hick looking piece of crap apart, aren't you??



No I am not using it for work , dip#### , it's gonna be for the woods ! For fun ya a packy runner , and a beach truck , you prolly would t understand that since all you do is hang at the shop or having your nuts stomped on by Asian boy toys


----------



## treeclimber101

Vegeta#17 said:


> I have question, why does the tree care field have so many lossers in it. It seems that most tree care wokers are drunks or drug users. Also, why would someone like to make a living draging brush and climbing trees? This is not a safe job, with little to gain. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this unless he or she has no other options. Please let me know what you think, thanks.



Your prolly not that far off , but I am guessing someone like you has prolly been fondled by your father , just saying . And at this point running around the local mall taking pictures up old ladies skirts and peddling them off to all your friends from the meetings .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> No I am not using it for work , dip#### , it's gonna be for the woods ! For fun ya a packy runner , and a beach truck , you prolly would t understand that since all you do is hang at the shop or having your nuts stomped on by Asian boy toys



Yeah, well just make sure you check the frame out good on that piece of crap. You're gonna have to make sure it's up to the task of supporting the full "load" of your weight. Just lookin' out for ya..


----------



## treemandan

Vegeta#17 said:


> I have question, why does the tree care field have so many lossers in it. It seems that most tree care wokers are drunks or drug users. Also, why would someone like to make a living draging brush and climbing trees? This is not a safe job, with little to gain. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this unless he or she has no other options. Please let me know what you think, thanks.



Its a sickness.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, well just make sure you check the frame out good on that piece of crap. You're gonna have to make sure it's up to the task of supporting the full "load" of your weight. Just lookin' out for ya..



If your lead sled can handle how you've treated it , I mean we'll that's good enough for me . Thanks for the thoughts .


----------



## Grace Tree

Vegeta#17 said:


> I have question, why does the tree care field have so many lossers in it. It seems that most tree care wokers are drunks or drug users. Also, why would someone like to make a living draging brush and climbing trees? This is not a safe job, with little to gain. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this unless he or she has no other options. Please let me know what you think, thanks.



TV are you just pissed because the Bengals lost?


----------



## treeclimber101

:msp_biggrin:


Small Wood said:


> TV are you just pissed because the Bengals lost?


:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

Vegeta#17 said:


> I have question, why does the tree care field have so many lossers in it. It seems that most tree care wokers are drunks or drug users. Also, why would someone like to make a living draging brush and climbing trees? This is not a safe job, with little to gain. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this unless he or she has no other options. Please let me know what you think, thanks.



We all wanna be like you ya old crusty fart


----------



## beastmaster

*Just plain mean.*

I am removing this beautiful large Walnut tree for a friend. It was planted to close to the house and right where her new room addition is going to be built. She's a nurse in the children's cancer ward. Were charging here home cooked meals to do it. 
I can only get out there once or twice a month and I don't want to over whelm her with brush and wood so I'm piecing it out a little at a time. It's a technical removal. So there I am gaffing this tree, leaving big ass stubs, I just cradled a large branch down to the roof, and a small group of people are watching. A guy comes up and asked what I am doing to that tree. I tell him I'm trimming it. He tells me he is a CA and gets all up set, he tells me I should be arrested for trimming that tree like that and wareing spikes in it. I tell him that's how I trim all my tree's. He asks if I have insurance, I tell him car insurance. Now he's really upset. I have to get back home, so I come down and tell him I was finished. 
He looked like he wanted to punch me. I was feeling a little mean today. Hopefully I'll see him next time I'm there and I'll fess up. Seemed like a nice guy, it was just his attitude that rub me the wrong way.


----------



## tree MDS

Vegeta#17 said:


> I have question, why does the tree care field have so many lossers in it. It seems that most tree care wokers are drunks or drug users. Also, why would someone like to make a living draging brush and climbing trees? This is not a safe job, with little to gain. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this unless he or she has no other options. Please let me know what you think, thanks.



Haha. New guy has our number!!


----------



## treeman75

beastmaster said:


> I am removing this beautiful large Walnut tree for a friend. It was planted to close to the house and right where her new room addition is going to be built. She's a nurse in the children's cancer ward. Were charging here home cooked meals to do it.
> I can only get out there once or twice a month and I don't want to over whelm her with brush and wood so I'm piecing it out a little at a time. It's a technical removal. So there I am gaffing this tree, leaving big ass stubs, I just cradled a large branch down to the roof, and a small group of people are watching. A guy comes up and asked what I am doing to that tree. I tell him I'm trimming it. He tells me he is a CA and gets all up set, he tells me I should be arrested for trimming that tree like that and wareing spikes in it. I tell him that's how I trim all my tree's. He asks if I have insurance, I tell him car insurance. Now he's really upset. I have to get back home, so I come down and tell him I was finished.
> He looked like he wanted to punch me. I was feeling a little mean today. Hopefully I'll see him next time I'm there and I'll fess up. Seemed like a nice guy, it was just his attitude that rub me the wrong way.



Now thats funny!


----------



## beastmaster

Vegeta#17 said:


> I have question, why does the tree care field have so many lossers in it. It seems that most tree care wokers are drunks or drug users. Also, why would someone like to make a living draging brush and climbing trees? This is not a safe job, with little to gain. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this unless he or she has no other options. Please let me know what you think, thanks.



Do I sense a little jealousy?


----------



## Grace Tree

Vegeta#17;4063980 most tree care wokers are drunks [/QUOTE said:


> It has to be TreeVet 'cause that's the way they talk in Cincinnati -- tree wokers. Sometimes they pronounce it tree "wankers" if they'
> re trying to talk real fast.
> Phil


----------



## Slvrmple72

I shoved a Tampon up each nostril to staunch the flow today...this cold sucks...


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> It has to be TreeVet 'cause that's the way they talk in Cincinnati -- tree wokers. Sometimes they pronounce it tree "wankers" if they'
> re trying to talk real fast.
> Phil



I don't think vet would play games like that. I think he just got sick of the same old BS. I could be wrong, though. He was a hot ####, but whatever, life goes on (and on and on).

Cheers, Dave!!


----------



## tree MDS

Slvrmple72 said:


> I shoved a Tampon up each nostril to staunch the flow today...this cold sucks...



Don't forget a handful for the box!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## epicklein22

Almost done with the 18ft tilt trailer at work. Needs one more coat of paint, wheels painted, decals, then reassembled. New brake pads, hardware and repacked bearings. Will be nice to have it done, but then it's on to two chippers for paint.:bang:


----------



## epicklein22

Anyone else getting into any winter projects? 

I missed out on a 96 GMC 14.5 ton crane the other day. Looked pretty good, and only 12k obo! :censored: Would have been a nice upgrade for my partner and I. Missed out on a 2400xl morbark last month too. Looked really nice and supposedly good to go, 15k obo.


----------



## treemandan

Well its back to work for me. I am helping 2tree out tommorow though I was going to get on some of the stuff I have been sitting on. Still have few left over from Sandy and a couple removals to get done soes I can pay my insurance and taxes and buy some more bullets.

I messed around with some equipment today. I built a backdrop for my bow target, tried to pick it up but it slammed me in the head and wrenched my neck which is about broke as it is. I got an arrow stuck in the backdrop now, man, its really in there something fierce. Well at least I know where it is. They aren't cheap either. 

I replaced my dryer vent tube today, maybe you should too.

Yesterday I was out riding with my little girl. I got her a sweet Trek, shocks, hand brakes, grip shifters, its bad to the bone. She hit a foot bridge coming down a hill, smacked right into it, I thought she ####ed herself up good. I had to untwist her from the wreckage, bent the handle bars, took a chunk out of the bridge and she was sobbing allright. She's got a little bruise on her knee but is fine. I have been telling her all about my wrecks since she was 3, that's why my neck is ####ed. Bikes and blood, YEEFNHAA! Man you should have see her eat that bridge, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.

I also sharpened one of my 44's today. I had hit a rock with it and was thinking of just making a new chain but ten strokes across the top of the cutter with a flat file, ten strokes with a 7/32 with a raker file next to it, 5 strokes with a 13/64 , half a bottle of vodka and I think I just might be able to dull it up again.

I made ravioli with vodka sauce for dinner along with a Ceasar salad and just so you pansies know you would have to put on yer big boy pants to eat that... then yer gonna have to change them in about an hour. This #### will hook you harder than crack cocaine.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I got a few projects I'm muddling through this winter. Just buttoned up a full clutch job on the yota yesterday. Should be good for another 200K miles now. :msp_tongue: Starting on the chipper bearings today. Gotta pull the tailgate off it too and do some welding work on it, straighten it out, etc. I'd like to paint it up nice again as the first job we did didn't really stick but I may just rattle can the bad areas and call it good for another year.


----------



## Tree Pig

This is posted in the tree care video section but I really did not want anyone to miss this... apparently MDS went on vacation to Brentwood
http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/220800.htm


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> This is posted in the tree care video section but I really did not want anyone to miss this... apparently MDS went on vacation to Brentwood
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/220800.htm



Nope. Sorry, don't drink tequila..


----------



## ropensaddle

Well in for lunch then back to bang out four more trees projects my ass :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> This is posted in the tree care video section but I really did not want anyone to miss this... apparently MDS went on vacation to Brentwood
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/220800.htm



MDS is the kinda dude that would fill up a tequila bottle with Zima then , chug it and start falling outta the tree with his pants Down !


----------



## treeman75

I remember when zima came out, we bought a bunch and started chugging.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I remember when zima came out, we bought a bunch and started chugging.


 Ladies love that #### ! I was partial to grape MAD DOG !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ladies love that #### ! I was partial to grape MAD DOG !



Isn't that like Boone's Farm? Sounds about right. 

Just saying. :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Isn't that like Boone's Farm? Sounds about right.
> 
> Just saying. :msp_smile:



Ouch ! I sense a deep seed of racism in that ! Who woulda of thunk it !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ouch ! I sense a deep seed of racism in that ! Who woulda of thunk it !



Not at all! That's just real cheap, whino booze around these parts. No idea wtf you're talking about, there, Slim! Look it up..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not at all! That's just real cheap, whino booze around these parts. No idea wtf you're talking about, there, Slim!



Yea it may be considered the Budweiser of wines , fair enough !


----------



## epicklein22

Anybody know a close paint match to "Morbark Orange"?

Finished painting the trailer, on to a Morbark 2400xl Hurricane. Ripped it down pretty good today. Now onto endless amounts of prep.:help: Need to find a good color match and order up some decals.


----------



## treemandan

epicklein22 said:


> Anybody know a close paint match to "Morbark Orange"?
> 
> Finished painting the trailer, on to a Morbark 2400xl Hurricane. Ripped it down pretty good today. Now onto endless amounts of prep.:help: Need to find a good color match and order up some decals.




That's orange?:msp_confused: I thought it was red.
If you find a brand of paint that will work for you then get red and orange ( a little black deepens colors) and start mixing til you get it right. Mix small ammounts in little cups while keeping track of the ratio. Probably as good as idea as drinking Mad Dog.


But that's a PITA and still you won't be satisfied. Sounds like you need to get paint from the Morbark store.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Not at all! That's just real cheap, whino booze around these parts. No idea wtf you're talking about, there, Slim! Look it up..



you have to try this stuff... you can put it on your eggos in the morning.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Cold as hell in the morning,, then, 

It was a beautiful day!!!!!
Jeff :msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

I was up in Quarryville helping a couple of 2tree's logger buddies clean up after that tornado last October. It was a beautiful day. There was this Amish kid with this monster of skidder that looked more like a tank and sounded like a top fuel funny car. He had it on the side of this very steep hill strewn with fallen trees and uproots driving like he was trying to get closer to God. Of course when he went to lunch he had to kick his scooter down the road to MacDonalds cause having a chain and pedals would make it a bicycle and that would be a sin.


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> Ladies love that #### ! I was partial to grape MAD DOG !



Mad Dog/Plum Supreme my man. Anything else is low rent.:msp_thumbup:

"Serve well chilled"


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> It was a beautiful day.



You stealing my line, Dan? 
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeman75

epicklein22 said:


> Anybody know a close paint match to "Morbark Orange"?
> 
> Finished painting the trailer, on to a Morbark 2400xl Hurricane. Ripped it down pretty good today. Now onto endless amounts of prep.:help: Need to find a good color match and order up some decals.



I painted my chipper last winter and I bought farm and implement paint thinking vermeer paint would be alot more. My chipper turned out great and im happy with the color but later on I found out that vermeer paint was about the same price. I want to say its around 50 a gallon. I would check with morbark.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I painted my red morbark "forest green". So much better imo.


----------



## Zale

treemandan said:


> Well its back to work for me. I am helping 2tree out tommorow though I was going to get on some of the stuff I have been sitting on. Still have few left over from Sandy and a couple removals to get done soes I can pay my insurance and taxes and buy some more bullets.
> 
> I messed around with some equipment today. I built a backdrop for my bow target, tried to pick it up but it slammed me in the head and wrenched my neck which is about broke as it is. I got an arrow stuck in the backdrop now, man, its really in there something fierce. Well at least I know where it is. They aren't cheap either.
> 
> I replaced my dryer vent tube today, maybe you should too.
> 
> Yesterday I was out riding with my little girl. I got her a sweet Trek, shocks, hand brakes, grip shifters, its bad to the bone. She hit a foot bridge coming down a hill, smacked right into it, I thought she ####ed herself up good. I had to untwist her from the wreckage, bent the handle bars, took a chunk out of the bridge and she was sobbing allright. She's got a little bruise on her knee but is fine. I have been telling her all about my wrecks since she was 3, that's why my neck is ####ed. Bikes and blood, YEEFNHAA! Man you should have see her eat that bridge, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> I also sharpened one of my 44's today. I had hit a rock with it and was thinking of just making a new chain but ten strokes across the top of the cutter with a flat file, ten strokes with a 7/32 with a raker file next to it, 5 strokes with a 13/64 , half a bottle of vodka and I think I just might be able to dull it up again.
> 
> I made ravioli with vodka sauce for dinner along with a Ceasar salad and just so you pansies know you would have to put on yer big boy pants to eat that... then yer gonna have to change them in about an hour. This #### will hook you harder than crack cocaine.



I'm game. What is your recipe?


----------



## treeman82

We spent today pruning a bunch of overgrown ornamentals at 3 houses. Got a call at lunch that a bid I put in a few weeks ago got approved. Told them 1K to put the trees on the ground, or 3K to chip brush and move the wood. They opted with the 1K, plus added on a couple more trees for a few hundred more... all easy dead hemlocks. Hopefully this will work out well for me as my chipper is still down. Gonna go on Thursday because the owner wants to be there.


----------



## epicklein22

treemandan said:


> That's orange?:msp_confused: I thought it was red.
> If you find a brand of paint that will work for you then get red and orange ( a little black deepens colors) and start mixing til you get it right. Mix small ammounts in little cups while keeping track of the ratio. Probably as good as idea as drinking Mad Dog.
> 
> 
> But that's a PITA and still you won't be satisfied. Sounds like you need to get paint from the Morbark store.



I call it red, but Morbark considers it an "Orange".



treeman75 said:


> I painted my chipper last winter and I bought farm and implement paint thinking vermeer paint would be alot more. My chipper turned out great and im happy with the color but later on I found out that vermeer paint was about the same price. I want to say its around 50 a gallon. I would check with morbark.



I guess you never know if you don't ask, a call going into my dealer tomorrow.



Mike Cantolina said:


> I painted my red morbark "forest green". So much better imo.



I painted my 250xp a forest green. Looks good. But this chipper has to stay Morbark colors.


----------



## deevo

Booked a job today that hydro one hacked up some trees on my customers property, they felled 4 red pines and 3 spruces near the 3 phase wires and left 20' poles??????;eft the mess on her front yard and partially blocked her driveway....WTF.... looks ridiculous. They left 3 other trees, 2 cedars and a maple that were in direct contact with the 3 phase. My customer was PO'd and called hydro one....got the oh well run around. Works out fine for me though!$$$$ Took me 1/2 hr to get all the snow off my chip truck and chipper. Snowed 4 out of the last 5 days up until today here!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

epicklein22 said:


> Anybody know a close paint match to "Morbark Orange"?
> 
> Finished painting the trailer, on to a Morbark 2400xl Hurricane. Ripped it down pretty good today. Now onto endless amounts of prep.:help: Need to find a good color match and order up some decals.



Van sickle brand tractor paint, "Ford red-orange" number 479 is a very close match. I use it on my chipper and you cant tell the difference. You can get a gallon for $25.00


----------



## Grace Tree

epicklein22 said:


> I call it red, but Morbark considers it an "Orange".
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you never know if you don't ask, a call going into my dealer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my 250xp a forest green. Looks good. But this chipper has to stay Morbark colors.



I agree with 2tree. For touch ups I think it's called Farm Implement Red which is probably Ford Red. 'Seems like Morbark or one of their dealers would be willing to fork over the paint code. If you're in Middlefield go to Geauga Auto Parts and tell Dale to drag the chip books out. I've heard you can take a chip to Sherwin Williams and they can computer match it. 
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Van sickle brand tractor paint, "Ford red-orange" number 479 is a very close match. I use it on my chipper and you cant tell the difference. You can get a gallon for $25.00



I couldn't imagine going through all that work, only to slap on some cheapo paint like that. But hey, to each his own.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I couldn't imagine going through all that work, only to slap on some cheapo paint like that. But hey, to each his own.



Its one of the best industrial enamel paints on the market! I am sure that morbark has someone like van sickel make there paint for them.

The best part about using a implement paint is it comes in spray cans. I get a scratch, i just touch it up with a $3 can of paint and it blends right in. Try that with expensive automotive paint.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Small Wood said:


> I agree with 2tree. For touch ups I think it's called Farm Implement Red which is probably Ford Red. 'Seems like Morbark or one of their dealers would be willing to fork over the paint code. If you're in Middlefield go to Geauga Auto Parts and tell Dale to drag the chip books out. I've heard you can take a chip to Sherwin Williams and they can computer match it.
> Phil



The ford red is too red. The red orange is the best color. My local dealer told me mopar orange is pretty close also.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its one of the best industrial enamel paints on the market! I am sure that morbark has someone like van sickel make there paint for them.
> 
> The best part about using a implement paint is it comes in spray cans. I get a scratch, i just touch it up with a $3 can of paint and it blends right in. Try that with expensive automotive paint.



Why not just break out the paint roller and high end oil based? just a thought. 

Dupont Imron is $300 for a sprayable gallon. Believe me, there is a difference. 

Oh, and you can have a good paint store put autobody paint in an aerosol can, I've had it done.. worked pretty good.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Why not just break out the paint roller and high end oil based? just a thought.
> 
> Dupont Imron is $300 for a sprayable gallon. Believe me, there is a difference.
> 
> Oh, and you can have a good paint store put autobody paint in an aerosol can, I've had it done.. worked pretty good.



We are talking about two different kinds of paint. If you got the extra $275 laying around burning a hole in your pocket, then go for it. I have seen the auto paint in the aerosols. Its a lot more expensive. I don't know why I am trying to explain this to a gay fellow like you.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> We are talking about two different kinds of paint. If you got the extra $275 laying around burning a hole in your pocket, then go for it. I have seen the auto paint in the aerosols. Its a lot more expensive. I don't know why I am trying to explain this to a gay fellow like you.



You're right. I think the can of Centari I bought to touch up some parts on my bucket was like $21. Not a huge difference (unless you're doing an entire chipper with it, lol), IMO. But then I suppose $18 buys a lot of formula, diapers and baby wipes, so I guess I can see your point too.


----------



## treeman82

When I painted my dump truck this summer, I got the paint from Levine's and if I'm not mistaken it was about $120 per gallon. Not bad paint. We did my entire truck with just under a gallon, 2 coats all around, 3 in some spots.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got the chipper tore apart the other day, bearings actually came off very easily which was a good surprise. Then we found this wear on the engine side of the shaft, which was a bad surprise.







Shouldn't be a bad fix. The drive shaft is only $600 and the guy at Bandit has been super helpful and gave us a lot of pointers on how to detach it from the wheel. I'm really starting to get curious on how many hours this machine has now. The meter was broken when we bought it 4 years ago so we have no clue. We always kept it well greased and the bearing we pulled off that side was still moving very freely so I'm guessing we've been running with that damage the whole time we've owned it. Either way, we're gonna fix it now that we have it apart. By the time we're done with this machine there will be more new parts than old, not much left to fix or replace.


----------



## tree MDS

So I was chatting with one of the girls that works down at the gas station this am. She said she can't believe that she's gonna turn 24 this month.. thinks she is getting old. Lol, I told her try 40 (later this month). She's like "you're gonna be 40"!!:msp_scared: She said she would've guessed me to be 33 or so, tops. Lol.. maybe I found the fountain of youth in a red, white and blue can!! Hahaha... she says "well, you must be doing something right, if you're aging well" Lmao!! 

I think she was just patronizing me... was nice of her though!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> So I was chatting with one of the girls that works down at the gas station this am. She said she can't believe that she's gonna turn 24 this month.. thinks she is getting old. Lol, I told her try 40 (later this month). She's like "you're gonna be 40"!!:msp_scared: She said she would've guessed me to be 33 or so, tops. Lol.. maybe I found the fountain of youth in a red, white and blue can!! Hahaha... she says "well, you must be doing something right, if you're aging well" Lmao!!
> 
> I think she was just patronizing me... was nice of her though!!



Maybe she wanted your bone!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Got the chipper tore apart the other day, bearings actually came off very easily which was a good surprise. Then we found this wear on the engine side of the shaft, which was a bad surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be a bad fix. The drive shaft is only $600 and the guy at Bandit has been super helpful and gave us a lot of pointers on how to detach it from the wheel. I'm really starting to get curious on how many hours this machine has now. The meter was broken when we bought it 4 years ago so we have no clue. We always kept it well greased and the bearing we pulled off that side was still moving very freely so I'm guessing we've been running with that damage the whole time we've owned it. Either way, we're gonna fix it now that we have it apart. By the time we're done with this machine there will be more new parts than old, not much left to fix or replace.



Thats why I like my chuck n duck those slow feeds are nice if u don't own them lol  Btw a good machine shop can repair that shaft so hang on to it! If I ever buy a big chipper it will be grapple fed then I might feel like fixing it everytime it wears stuff out!

only 600 yipes lol I only paid 2k for my chipper lol.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe she wanted your bone!



No, she's just a nice girl. I feel bad enough for her, she already dated one tree climber. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe she wanted your bone!



Prolly a dude !


----------



## treeclimber101

[video=youtube_share;EBiTeDNxX7w]http://youtu.be/EBiTeDNxX7w[/video]This is in my iPod and I instantly thought of you Paul , enjoy you dapper looking young man LOL http://youtu.be/EBiTeDNxX7w


----------



## epicklein22

2treeornot2tree said:


> Van sickle brand tractor paint, "Ford red-orange" number 479 is a very close match. I use it on my chipper and you cant tell the difference. You can get a gallon for $25.00





Small Wood said:


> I agree with 2tree. For touch ups I think it's called Farm Implement Red which is probably Ford Red. 'Seems like Morbark or one of their dealers would be willing to fork over the paint code. If you're in Middlefield go to Geauga Auto Parts and tell Dale to drag the chip books out. I've heard you can take a chip to Sherwin Williams and they can computer match it.
> Phil



Called Morbark, $115 a can. Not too bad IMO, but we're planning on selling this chipper some time this season, so it's a budget build. Ended up finding an autobody paint supply place locally. Took a part in and they color matched it, $195 a gallon for the closet match! Busted out a paint book and found a nice PPG enamel for $44 a gallon. We'll see how it turns out. The color looks to be very close....


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> So I was chatting with one of the girls that works down at the gas station this am. She said she can't believe that she's gonna turn 24 this month.. thinks she is getting old. Lol, I told her try 40 (later this month). She's like "you're gonna be 40"!!:msp_scared: She said she would've guessed me to be 33 or so, tops. Lol.. maybe I found the fountain of youth in a red, white and blue can!! Hahaha... she says "well, you must be doing something right, if you're aging well" Lmao!!
> 
> I think she was just patronizing me... was nice of her though!!



You two should go drinking to celebrate your birthdays if they are in the same month. 

Chicks dig the smell of woodchips. LOL No joke, had a chick tell me one time she loved the smell of woodchips when he BF (crane op/groundie) came home from work.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Grace Tree

View attachment 272636

Bought a new 20' 14k Moritz trailer to haul my new lift around. Wish I could have gotten red but I had to settle for black. Now just waiting on the lift deal to go through.
Phil


----------



## treeman82

Did that put it on the ground job today. What fun. We showed up at 9:00 after struggling to find breakfast at a DIRTY deli. Took down about 9 hemlocks and oaks. Homeowner came back at some point and wanted a few more down, gonna have to go back another day to finish. Luckily they didn't make any mention of cleaning anything up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tore my chipper apart yesturday to replace the feed wheel arm pin and bushings, add two more down pressure springs, and a hydraulic assist cyclinder, new anvil.


----------



## Toddppm

Did you have to cut that open on the side to get the wheel out?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Did you have to cut that open on the side to get the wheel out?



No, that's the way it was when I got it. Someone before I bought it might ght have. There is a lot of non original fabrication and parts on this thing.


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> View attachment 272636
> 
> Bought a new 20' 14k Moritz trailer to haul my new lift around. Wish I could have gotten red but I had to settle for black. Now just waiting on the lift deal to go through.
> Phil



I can't believe you're actually doing it, Phil!! That's a pretty damn impressive move, congrats!!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> No, that's the way it was when I got it. Someone before I bought it might ght have. There is a lot of non original fabrication and parts on this thing.



You figure out how many horse that bad boy is yet, Macguyver?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Are any of you guys prone to bouts of extreme (when things provoke you enough) rage? I'm not talking like your average everyday pissed off, I mean like superhuman strength kinda pissed off?? It's not an everday thing for me, but I know it's inside of me. Sadly, I think something about that is part of what makes me so good at my job. I was just curious if any of you guys have been known to be like that too. I'm thinking it's part of it, but I could be just crazy (well, actually, I'm pretty sure I am).


----------



## Grace Tree

tree MDS said:


> I can't believe you're actually doing it, Phil!! That's a pretty damn impressive move, congrats!!



Thanks. I guess in a year from now I'll know whether or not it was a good idea. 
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> You figure out how many horse that bad boy is yet, Macguyver?? :hmm3grin2orange:



Its around 80-84 HP.


----------



## treeclimber101

Put 1600 in brakes on my one ton and my bucket .........thrilling to spend a days pay on nothing but the luxury of stopping .


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Are any of you guys prone to bouts of extreme (when things provoke you enough) rage? I'm not talking like your average everyday pissed off, I mean like superhuman strength kinda pissed off?? It's not an everday thing for me, but I know it's inside of me. Sadly, I think something about that is part of what makes me so good at my job. I was just curious if any of you guys have been known to be like that too. I'm thinking it's part of it, but I could be just crazy (well, actually, I'm pretty sure I am).



I think you may be looking for Psycosite.com but while yer here why don't answer a few questions so we know just how sick you are?

1. Do you consider yourself a danger to yourself or others?
2. Do you find people to be an inconveinence to overcome?
3. How do feel when you see a puppy?
4. Where you ever exposed to large ammounts of gamma radiation?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I think you may be looking for Psycosite.com but while yer here why don't answer a few questions so we know just how sick you are?
> 
> 1. Do you consider yourself a danger to yourself or others?
> 2. Do you find people to be an inconveinence to overcome?
> 3. How do feel when you see a puppy?
> 4. Where you ever exposed to large ammounts of gamma radiation?



1. No 2. No 3. Happiness 4. Asbestos paint


----------



## treeclimber101

I failed that miserably ! Right .


----------



## Incomplete

Did a hard prune one a poly-stem silver maple. One dominate leader (18 in. diameter) got cut back who knows when and left stubbed up 20 feet or so. Got roped up and hooked in, spiked up to the top and started pulling the thing apart with my fingers. That's a confidence booster! Another small (8 in. diameter) leader had a squirrel in it. I was kinda hoping to write about my butcher shop experience and NOT "squirrel jumped in my face and made me soil myself". Had to flop the top of this small leader and that made me nervous, wasn't sure if when it went over if the entire stem would go with it. My first cut exposed a bees nest. Glad it was a dead colony, but kinda sad there was no honey for me to rob.

Chunked it down and my groundy said the squirrel ran out. Of course I missed it.

Cut both rotten leaders back to collar, and got artsy with the face cuts, discovering the joy of yard trees on the last cut: beautiful 20 penny nail cut clean in half. I was wondering why she stopped cutting so well.

We mulched her up as it was getting dark and loaded up and out. It was a good afternoon.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Felt like winter today,, but it sure was beautiful!!!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## Pelorus

It rained joyfully all day. Cleaned / sharpened all saws, and even tore the carb apart on an ole 028 that is sickly.
Normally, I'd just take it in to local Stihl dealer, but the last time I said I did that (chainsaw forum) the outrage was like I had confessed to snatching a blind nun's purse or worse.
Gotta try buy a carb kit tomorrow and get the patient sutured back up.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

tree MDS said:


> Are any of you guys prone to bouts of extreme (when things provoke you enough) rage? I'm not talking like your average everyday pissed off, I mean like superhuman strength kinda pissed off?? It's not an everday thing for me, but I know it's inside of me. Sadly, I think something about that is part of what makes me so good at my job. I was just curious if any of you guys have been known to be like that too. I'm thinking it's part of it, but I could be just crazy (well, actually, I'm pretty sure I am).



I thought that was just a typical Italian temper. I've overcome it though, and really glad I did. I rarely ever get angry anymore. Most of the serious mistakes I've made in life were made when I was angry.


----------



## tree MDS

Mike Cantolina said:


> I thought that was just a typical Italian temper. I've overcome it though, and really glad I did. I rarely ever get angry anymore. Most of the serious mistakes I've made in life were made when I was angry.



Right. Almost forgot about the Italian thing. Lol. 

Remember Happy Days, when the Fonze would get all pissed off and throw wrenches. I always thought that was hilarious!!


----------



## treeman75

Zale said:


> I'm game. What is your recipe?



So lets have your secret recipe.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> So lets have your secret recipe.



Oh sorry, I forgot to tell you. Its so nice to be swapping recipes on Arbositedotcom.

I use olive oil , press a good amount of fresh garlic in there, enough to sting the tounge should suffice. Then a good squirt of anchovy paste and a splash of worchester plus a little bit of mayo as a coagulant. You can use raw egg but I don't. That's it, not much to it, you can adjust the ingredients to suit your taste of course. I stay away from vinager, I just don't like it, it seems to me it blanches the tatse of everything else. There is a little vinager in the worchester which I use sparingly. Sometimes I add grated cheese to the mix but if you let it sit to long the cheese soaks up the dressing so I sprinkle it on the lettuce.


----------



## TreeAce

I found this about 3/4 the way up a pine tree that I was hired to finish. HO said he first hired his unemployed friend to "help him out". N I am sure it was supposed to help the HO out to. Didn't work out lol. Imagine that. This really didnt matter because I was already thinking about pulling the top out. When I saw this it made up my mind for me. The one thing I just didn't understand was...why was this "notch" facing the garage??!? I guess we will never know.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I think you may be looking for Psycosite.com but while yer here why don't answer a few questions so we know just how sick you are?
> 
> 1. Do you consider yourself a danger to yourself or others?
> 2. Do you find people to be an inconveinence to overcome?
> 3. How do feel when you see a puppy?
> 4. Where you ever exposed to large ammounts of gamma radiation?



Your turn:

1. Do you consider yourself a danger to rabbits, and other small, furry, rodent like critters? 
2. Do you find the burdens of housework to be overwhelming at times?
3. How do you feel when you see a bunny rabbit?
4. Have you ever been exposed to excessive amounts of Marijuana dipped in embalming fluid, and large amounts of poorly ventilated automotive exhaust?


----------



## jefflovstrom

You two are nuts,,,
Anyway, here in socal, I woke up to 29 degrees at 5am. I went to the yard at 7am to meet 'Fleetwash' because it is truck washing day.
I felt bad for those guys washing trucks in freezing weather,,,not,,,
It is a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## twochains

tree MDS said:


> Your turn:
> 
> 1. Do you consider yourself a danger to rabbits, and other small, furry, rodent like critters?
> 2. Do you find the burdens of housework to be overwhelming at times?
> 3. How do you feel when you see a bunny rabbit?
> 4. Have you ever been exposed to excessive amounts of Marijuana dipped in embalming fluid, and large amounts of poorly ventilated automotive exhaust?



1.  2. :taped: 3. :msp_wub: 4.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You two are nuts,,,
> Anyway, here in socal, I woke up to 29 degrees at 5am. I went to the yard at 7am to meet 'Fleetwash' because it is truck washing day.
> I felt bad for those guys washing trucks in freezing weather,,,not,,,
> It is a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Does it normally get that cold there? Its about 70 here.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its around 80-84 HP.



Yeah yeah, whars dem skidder pics!?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Does it normally get that cold there? Its about 70 here.



No, it is terrible!!! 
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> No, it is terrible!!!
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



Suck it up!! 

It was a beautiful day, remember... Homo!!!
MDS.:msp_smile:


----------



## ropensaddle

Cleaned up 11 trees yesterday by myself with my whisper rain all day today so i aint did ####


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Cleaned up 11 trees yesterday by myself with my whisper rain all day today so i aint did ####



Yet another Fag!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry. I'm never quitting smoking again when this is over!! Just saying.. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Suck it up!!
> 
> It was a beautiful day, remember... Homo!!!
> MDS.:msp_smile:



Yeah, I remember,,
Jeff

No need for the Homo part you stupid piece of ####!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Cleaned up 11 trees yesterday by myself with my whisper rain all day today so i aint did ####



I went after a hung up uprooted red oak the other day. Clumbed up there and hacked away til it sprung up then I dropped the bent spar with no problems.

However I went out Friday after a hung up uprooted pine and realized I really help on that one and after I got my throwball stuck up there I drove back home with my tail between my legs. Live to fight another day.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I remember,,
> Jeff
> 
> No need for the Homo part you stupid piece of ####!



Sensitive about it are you? hey man, the guy is trying to quit smoking, we all should be behind our locked doors with our shotguns. Don't send yer kids out.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I remember,,
> Jeff
> 
> No need for the Homo part you stupid piece of ####!



What's this, are you getting violent, Jeff?? Remember, it was a beautiful day!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> What's this, are you getting violent, Jeff?? Remember, it was a beautiful day!!



Are you testing me?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you testing me?
> Jeff



I lost the hitch pin today, backed over a pole saw, and stopped at the 7-11 on company time, with company vehicle. You tell me, old man!! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I lost the hitch pin today, backed over a pole saw, and stopped at the 7-11 on company time, with company vehicle. You tell me, old man!! Lol.



My feet hurt and Dean Martin is dead,,dope! 
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless

I feel fortunate, all I did was chop off the tip of my thumb with an axe. It'll grow back.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Sensitive about it are you? hey man, the guy is trying to quit smoking, we all should be behind our locked doors with our shotguns. Don't send yer kids out.



Hey wiener face I am working at a radio station in Lafayette hills Monday , wanna hang ? Maybe do a little climbing , prolly just #### talking


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you testing me?
> Jeff



Settle down Francis.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> My feet hurt and Dean Martin is dead,,dope!
> Jeff



Who's Dean Martin? Tree climber?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey wiener face I am working at a radio station in Lafayette hills Monday , wanna hang ? Maybe do a little climbing , prolly just #### talking



Oh crap, maybe. Its supposed to pur down rain.


----------



## husqvarnaguy

All I did was deliver heavy furniture to a double wide.:msp_sad:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Oh crap, maybe. Its supposed to pur down rain.



Well the scaper has it scheduled , and I haven't seen the work yet but it's 3 medium sized evergreens and some trimming , heard its a tits job , there is 8 guys going so we are gonna smoke it out


----------



## treeclimber101

This is the hardest one ,




and its looks like a duck


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> Well the scaper has it scheduled , and I haven't seen the work yet but it's 3 medium sized evergreens and some trimming , heard its a tits job , there is 8 guys going so we are gonna smoke it out



8 guys, what are you guys Polish?


----------



## treeman75

We have been working in the town my wifes from about 30 miles away, Ponca Nebraska. Removed a medium ash for my inlaws and a monster silver maple for my sister inlaw. I got two more jobs yesterday to do next week, im leaving the trucks there as long as I can.


----------



## formationrx

*?*

i know this is one of you guys.... not sure which...
Homeless Drunk guy surfing fail - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> This is the hardest one ,
> 
> 
> 
> and its looks like a duck



And I'm sure it will be! Just make sure you bring a couple extra chains in case you hit the dirt!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> 8 guys, what are you guys Polish?



It's not my show bub, I am just a dumb ass tree guy , they have a cleanup happening as well , and its far for us and they want it don in a day ! Just along for the ride ! And if the Dan comes it will be 9 talk about really ####ing the pooch !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And I'm sure it will be! Just make sure you bring a couple extra chains in case you hit the dirt!!


Yea I don't wanna get all psychotic and start wondering about my sanity ! LOL priceless DR Phil from arborsite says your a ####ing true whacka doo and maybe your parents shoulda kept ya from eating lead paint off your window sill!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I don't wanna get all psychotic and start wondering about my sanity ! LOL priceless DR Phil from arborsite says your a ####ing true whacka doo and maybe your parents shoulda kept ya from eating lead paint off your window sill!



I wouldn't worry too much, by nature of you being a fat #####, I think you're in the safe zone!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, by nature of you being a fat #####, I think you're in the safe zone!!



That makes no sense , really ....... It's doesn't , have another rummy ! LOL or are ya already there all glassy eyed red faced little pee stains on your skinny jeans , with your wobble on !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That makes no sense , really ....... It's doesn't , have another rummy ! LOL or are ya already there all glassy eyed red faced little pee stains on your skinny jeans , with your wobble on !



I was calling you a fat p u s s y, and saying you don't have much to worry about, because you were born to bark mulch.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I was calling you a fat p u s s y, and saying you don't have much to worry about, because you were born to bark mulch.



When you say "bark mulch" do you mean that I am like a cocker spaniel that opens its mouth with the Intent to make noise but instead tree products fly outta it's face , cause again it makes no sense ?


----------



## treeclimber101

I would love to see you sitting in your office right now with the blinds pulled , all one eye opened trying to spit hate at me , with your head that prolly feels like its 200 lbs wobbling all over like a Macy's parade blowup ! Half eaten gas station tub of chicken cause ya wanted to see the cashier again LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

[video]Check out this video on YouTube: Bee Gees [/video] hey Paul remember when we were speeding through the woods in the dump and we were dancing to this song


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I would love to see you sitting in your office right now with the blinds pulled , all one eye opened trying to spit hate at me , with your head that prolly feels like its 200 lbs wobbling all over like a Macy's parade blowup ! Half eaten gas station tub of chicken cause ya wanted to see the cashier again LOL



Lol! That was almost funny!! Not for nothing, but you have no clue what really goes on with me anymore... remember, you couldn't keep your fat mouth shut about anything, so I stopped talking to you. Just saying. I mean you were/are worse than a school girl (a fat one at that!!)... Lol!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol! That was almost funny!! Not for nothing, but you have no clue what really goes on with me anymore... remember, you couldn't keep your fat mouth shut about anything, so I stopped talking to you. Just saying. I mean you were/are worse than a school girl (a fat one at that!!)... Lol!!



Well you are a old dog and I doubt that I have missed the target by much ! Anyway your a wild single good looking and youngish looking guy , you should be out laying pipe in all the young men tonight ! Oops sorry the girls from the quickie stop and diesel mart !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well you are a old dog and I doubt that I have missed the target by much ! Anyway your a wild single good looking and youngish looking guy , you should be out laying pipe in all the young men tonight ! Oops sorry the girls from the quickie stop and diesel mart !



Sounds like your inner HOMO, is coming out. Time to reign it back in, Eddie, just saying.. :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like your inner HOMO, is coming out. Time to reign it back in, Eddie, just saying.. :msp_smile:



Dude I just cracked up thinking about what you told me about , well you know who , can I talk about that ? Please ........... It's priceless !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here your skidder video Ben!




[video=youtube_share;3RT0CKRbCOQ]http://youtu.be/3RT0CKRbCOQ[/video]


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here your skidder video Ben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;3RT0CKRbCOQ]http://youtu.be/3RT0CKRbCOQ[/video]



You have to have better vids of that. lets see some of the dan floppin some trees over.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> You have to have better vids of that. lets see some of the dan floppin some trees over.



Right. Trying to watch that piece of crap sideways isn't helping me headache in the least.

Is it spring yet??


----------



## treeclimber101

And parade float head lives to drink another day ! Yeeeeeeeaaaahhhh LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And parade float head lives to drink another day ! Yeeeeeeeaaaahhhh LOL



Isn't the internet great eddie!! I mean where else would a fat, diaper rash having #### like yourself come to feel better about your sad looking clumsy ass... 

Good morning! :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

But enough of this anyway... I'm gonna try and be more friendly and positive today. 

Winter should be a time for reflecting on the previous year, looking forward to the future, making plans and setting goals for the new year... all that good ####. There's really nothing to be gained from all the negativity. I call a truce. :angel:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Right. Trying to watch that piece of crap sideways isn't helping me headache in the least.
> 
> Is it spring yet??


 I figured that would be the perfect rotation for you to watch, while your boyfriend is pounding your ass!
You know you could have hit the stop button. Sure wish we had a mute button for you though!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> You have to have better vids of that. lets see some of the dan floppin some trees over.



I do have a few videos of the dan flopping some stuff. I will try to find it and post it.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I figured that would be the perfect rotation for you to watch, while your boyfriend is pounding your ass!
> You know you could have hit the stop button. Sure wish we had a mute button for you though!



Oh Jesus.. it's Little Eddie, the other bark mulching lawn fag/internet tough guy. 

Why don't you go start another fight with Rickytree... that was sure a meeting of the minds right there, boy!! Hahahaha.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Oh Jesus.. it's Little Eddie, the other bark mulching lawn fag/internet tough guy.
> 
> Why don't you go start another fight with Rickytree... that was sure a meeting of the minds right there, boy!! Hahahaha.



Damn ........ How'd did that embarrassing read go , I mean it even makes sense for you to have your head tilted sideways so you don't suffocate in the pillow ! And the best is he makes sense !


----------



## treeclimber101

But anyway Paulina sure a truce is fine , just remember to keep your flapper shut tonight after you start pouring beer into your suck hole , it's all on you now ! I can easily keep my mouth shut for sure


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Damn ........ How'd did that embarrassing read go , I mean it even makes sense for you to have your head tilted sideways so you don't suffocate in the pillow ! And the best is he makes sense !



Eh, I'm not really feeling it. Seems more fun matching wits with you after 15 beers or so. just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Eh, I'm not really feeling it. Seems more fun matching wits with you after 15 beers or so. just saying.



Soooooooo were scratching the whole truce thing ? That was quick .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Soooooooo were scratching the whole truce thing ? That was quick .



I guess I'm just too much of a realist to actually believe we could ever stop. Besides, I kinda like the challenge myself. Like I said, it's even better all hammered, chasing the post box around my cell with one eye closed. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I guess I'm just too much of a realist to actually believe we could ever stop. Besides, I kinda like the challenge myself. Like I said, it's even better all hammered, chasing the post box around my cell with one eye closed. lol.


So basically all the posts of just random achohol related thoughts of a abused man , that makes it kinda sad to torture you ! Thanks a lot for ruining it for me ! Really ....... Thanks .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> So basically all the posts of just random achohol related thoughts of a abused man , that makes it kinda sad to torture you ! Thanks a lot for ruining it for me ! Really ....... Thanks .



What the #### would anyone in their right mind wanna talk to you sober for!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It's a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Good. Why don't you shave your bikini line and head on down to the beach!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Good. Why don't you shave your bikini line and head on down to the beach!!



Too cold here!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> It's not my show bub, I am just a dumb ass tree guy , they have a cleanup happening as well , and its far for us and they want it don in a day ! Just along for the ride ! And if the Dan comes it will be 9 talk about really ####ing the pooch !



Well if you need the help let me know.

I just got back from being out all day.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Well if you need the help let me know.
> 
> I just got back from being out all day.



Absolutely , this is the 1st I am seeing this , I woulda gave ya the address and such , I am leaving for there now , well after I get my chipper and tools , I will try and get in touch with ya in about an hour or so . Or call me . Jarrods got my number


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just about got all the fab work done for the hydraulic assist on my Morbark 200. Got a little bit more welding to do, and then its put back together time. I will post some pics when i get it back together.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just seen an ad on craigslist of a local guy selling a Stihl 200t. Here is a copy of his ad if anyone is interested. I personally think he is price gouging just like everyone is doing to high capacity mags.

I am selling a brand new Stihl MS 200 T, saw was bought end of August from a Tioga County Stihl dealer, never had gas or oil in it. Comes with 6 pack of Stihl oil, scabbard, manual and tools. Your choice of 14" or 16" bar and chain. Price is firm, they are selling for over $1200 on E-Bay, you can come look and know what you are getting with this one. May be interested in gun trades, depending on what you have. Call Jim (no texts) (717) 715-seven six two one, thanks for looking.


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's a few pics from work with the "Dan" which for the most part was a pleasure , until we sunk 3 saws into a stump that wasn't havin it !













the last one is for all the haters out there LOL


----------



## Toddppm

last one didn't show up.....oh, there it is, eeeewwwww


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> last one didn't show up.....oh, there it is, eeeewwwww



Psssssssst ....... Whatever :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Pelorus

It is unfair to post photos in January showing green grass.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Why didn't you bring the bucket?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Why didn't you bring the bucket?



No need ...... Besides its was 2 hour ride for us in 1 tons


----------



## Blakesmaster

Beat the #### out of our chipper shaft the other day trying to break it free. No dice. Picked up a set of torches this morning to heat it and beat it. Still nada. Took it to the truck shop and put 40 tons of press on it. Nothing. At a stand still till we get the new shaft in the mail and can make sure we aren't doing something completely ####ing dumb. Been on and off the phone with Bandit the whole time and can't quite figure out what we're doing wrong. We can crank the press up more but I'm afraid of busting the wheel in half or something at this point. Any ideas?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Beat the #### out of our chipper shaft the other day trying to break it free. No dice. Picked up a set of torches this morning to heat it and beat it. Still nada. Took it to the truck shop and put 40 tons of press on it. Nothing. At a stand still till we get the new shaft in the mail and can make sure we aren't doing something completely ####ing dumb. Been on and off the phone with Bandit the whole time and can't quite figure out what we're doing wrong. We can crank the press up more but I'm afraid of busting the wheel in half or something at this point. Any ideas?



can you post a picture of it? can you cut it out?


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> can you post a picture of it? can you cut it out?



Didn't get any pics today. That's what my mechanic is going to do if he has to. (Not really looking forward to paying him to do it either but we aren't very good with the torches yet...) He wants to see the new shaft first to see if it's straight or tapered as it's hard to tell with it still in the wheel.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What did bandit say about it being a straight or tapered shaft?


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> What did bandit say about it being a straight or tapered shaft?



Don't think I asked them that to be honest. They just told us which way to set the wheel ( knife side up ) before we started banging on the shaft. My mechanic was concerned about the possible taper because of the way it will come flying out of the press if it were tapered.


----------



## tree MDS

Holy crap,, look out everybody, the Landscapers are in town, and the body's up in the air!! Yikes!! All hell is about to break loose, and the head DILDO is at the helm!! Lmao... LOOKOUT!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Parade float body... broke every ####ing branch off the fat and retarded tree with face on way down!!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> No need ...... Besides its was 2 hour ride for us in 1 tons



Diaper rash much? I hope not!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> the last one is for all the haters out there LOL



I see you where hanging out with "the dan" today! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Diaper rash much? I hope not!!



Paul I go to work to get a job done , and if I gotta cram material in a landscape truck so I don't need to make 2 trips , well then that's what we do , honestly I could care less as to the means, just the end , it's done , were happy and so are they . And honestly I bartered out a full set of tires for the dump working 5 hours , and I threw a few bucks in another guys pocket ! I hung with another member here who isn't a complete douche ! So you can suck it drunk ?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Here's a few pics from work with the "Dan" which for the most part was a pleasure , until we sunk 3 saws into a stump that wasn't havin it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last one is for all the haters out there LOL



There is usually something in a big old yew stump. Probably a rock layed in there for years, which makes me ask, " how come none of us ever has a carbide chain?" Don't answer, I think I know.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> There is usually something in a big old yew stump. Probably a rock layed in there for years, which makes me ask, " how come none of us ever has a carbide chain?" Don't answer, I think I know.



The local saw shop has a couple of the carbide chains for sale cheap.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> There is usually something in a big old yew stump. Probably a rock layed in there for years, which makes me ask, " how come none of us ever has a carbide chain?" Don't answer, I think I know.



I shoulda just attacked that stump with the cutter before we attacked it with a saw , hindsight is always 20/20 but its all good I spun up all new chain LOL , and that stump can think about its poor attitude laying in the bushes for the next few decades


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's one for you man , I snuck up with the iPad while I was hitting that stump , thanks again , you helped turn a rocky start into a job that is done


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I shoulda just attacked that stump with the cutter before we attacked it with a saw , hindsight is always 20/20 but its all good I spun up all new chain LOL , and that stump can think about its poor attitude laying in the bushes for the next few decades



#### happens.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> It is unfair to post photos in January showing green grass.



The weather was great here today .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Paul I go to work to get a job done , and if I gotta cram material in a landscape truck so I don't need to make 2 trips , well then that's what we do , honestly I could care less as to the means, just the end , it's done , were happy and so are they . And honestly I bartered out a full set of tires for the dump working 5 hours , and I threw a few bucks in another guys pocket ! I hung with another member here who isn't a complete douche ! So you can suck it drunk ?



I may be a drunk, but I hardly have to even try, and am still like fifty times better that you at your "job". You sure do seem to give it 120% though!! Lol. How does that make you feel?? Fatass....


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I may be a drunk, but I hardly have to even try, and am still like fifty times better that you at your "job". You sure do seem to give it 120% though!! Lol. How does that make you feel?? Fatass....



All I have to say is 3 days ........... One tree .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> All I have to say is 3 days ........... One tree .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I may be a drunk, but I hardly have to even try, and am still like fifty times better that you at your "job". You sure do seem to give it 120% though!! Lol. How does that make you feel?? Fatass....



Haha you caint hold a candle to muh arse oke: Now don't you gotta paint something or do a project lol


----------



## treeman82

Absolutely nothing going on the last few days. Been feeling like a lazy bum in all honesty. I did manage to get over to one house today where I dropped a black birch about a month ago. Told the homeowner that an associate of mine would want to stop by for the logs (he lives right up the road) because they are perfect for a processor. Well a month after the fact the logs are still sitting in his yard and he's none too happy. Saw him on Friday and said that my associate is a lowlife SOB and that I would take care of it personally. Went there today and cut up the logs, loaded them on my truck by hand... free of charge all because I opened my big mouth. Just 1 more person in this world to hate I guess? Got a nice phone call from the customer though, thank you so much for going above and beyond blah blah blah.

Gonna head back to that put it on the ground job tomorrow to finish up. Hopefully it goes alright... guy is Albanian, and I don't really trust those guys in general. I got a call from them on Friday wondering why I wasn't there at that time... friggin 1 guy owns the house, another wants to babysit me... not quite sure why?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



What're you snickering at?? Even that fat doofus is like ten times the treeman you are. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Haha you caint hold a candle to muh arse oke: Now don't you gotta paint something or do a project lol



Aren't you the one that was afraid to rope a piece of wood? Just saying...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> All I have to say is 3 days ........... One tree .



All I have to say is three days to get up one tree......:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 273530


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> What're you snickering at?? Even that fat doofus is like ten times the treeman you are. :hmm3grin2orange:



Isnt there a gay bar calling your name?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> All I have to say is three days to get up one tree......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 273530



With the tools that we had in the truck , in my position you would not of made that climb , I know your not foot locking for #### , and I doubt your skinny ass coulda made a lanyard outta another climbing line , and your impeccable line setting skills had me either climbing the back lean or 20 ft off the trunk , then I asked for a lowering line to be set , Ya hit me 2xs and the crotch was at least 15 ft over my head and to the right ! Your the guy that kept us there that long , by not telling me I need alonger lanyard and maybe informing me that yea it's one branch but its 50 ft long and about 15" in diameter , I climbed that hoping it didn't break loose and take me out , I didn't ##### once


----------



## treeclimber101

And it was a quick cut , then I shot down to the ground and helped you land it ! Your right you are 50xs better then me , at watching other people work ! Your a ace !


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I may be a drunk, but I hardly have to even try, and am still like fifty times better that you at your "job". You sure do seem to give it 120% though!! Lol. How does that make you feel?? Fatass....



We of the heavier weight class of climbers prefer to be call *ascent challenge* rather then fatass, even though I am just big boned it still hurts... cyber bullying is mean.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Aren't you the one that was afraid to rope a piece of wood? Just saying...



Hahaha no; I'm the one that don't trust groundies lmfao. Now go paint your peecup and and get back to me.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> All I have to say is three days to get up one tree......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 273530



That is a sad pic. 101, how did you end up in situation like that? You got some gumption, more than me. Kudos for you though for helping that sad SOB out, looks like the going was rough.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Aren't you the one that was afraid to rope a piece of wood? Just saying...



Words and phrases that will make me shoot you:

1. What?
2. Why?
3. I was gonna say
4. Just sayin
5. Do you want me to...?
6. Hi, how are you?
7. Do you have ID? 

I don't know which of us needs more therapy but I kinda get the idea that you should take a break, a vacation, like now, right now, really, go somewhere else for awhile. Maybe see if that girl at the gas station will go with you BUT don't kill her or nothing Ok?
And remember this: We are puny little things living on a tiny little rock in the middle of a universe that's 100 thousand like years wide.

Monty Python - Always Look on the Bright Side of Life - YouTube

That's MDS , third from the left.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=buqtdpuZxvk#t=7s


----------



## treemandan

I got up this morning, went out to watch cartoons with my daughter and heard my wife's car sounding like a helicopter as she pulled it out of the garage. So I yelled at her for breaking the car. 
No I didn't but I about stuck her head in a plastic bag for throwing out my last lime. I mean, here I am messing around with this dam infernal car all day and when 5 O'clock rolls around I am dying fer a margerita and lo and behold there's no Godamn limes. I would have stopped and gotten more but I knew I had one left and my wife knows better than to touch my ####... or else. I think she did it on purpose.
I gotta say I got one Hell of a headache from the exhaust left in the garage from the misfiring engine. Don't know about you but that #### gets me right in the neck in about 30 seconds. I thought I was gonna have to eat a handful of Tylenol and take on some water but somewhere in the midst of this insane reality I realized we had oranges and thank ####ing God.
Alls i could see was some probable carbon tracking on the number two spark plug galley. I was going to run it up to shop to get it scanned but I didn't have time because the plugs didn't come in til 2, I had to go see a man about a tree growing into his ex-wifes yard from his ( sure wouldn't want to be that guy) and get my kid to gym at 4.
I sure wanted to kill everbody I saw today... but i didn't. And that, my friends, should tell you something right there.


----------



## tree MDS

Mmmm.... sounds like s solid plan.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I got up this morning, went out to watch cartoons with my daughter and heard my wife's car sounding like a helicopter as she pulled it out of the garage. So I yelled at her for breaking the car.
> No I didn't but I about stuck her head in a plastic bag for throwing out my last lime. I mean, here I am messing around with this dam infernal car all day and when 5 O'clock rolls around I am dying fer a margerita and lo and behold there's no Godamn limes. I would have stopped and gotten more but I knew I had one left and my wife knows better than to touch my ####... or else. I think she did it on purpose.
> I gotta say I got one Hell of a headache from the exhaust left in the garage from the misfiring engine. Don't know about you but that #### gets me right in the neck in about 30 seconds. I thought I was gonna have to eat a handful of Tylenol and take on some water but somewhere in the midst of this insane reality I realized we had oranges and thank ####ing God.
> Alls i could see was some probable carbon tracking on the number two spark plug galley. I was going to run it up to shop to get it scanned but I didn't have time because the plugs didn't come in til 2, I had to go see a man about a tree growing into his ex-wifes yard from his ( sure wouldn't want to be that guy) and get my kid to gym at 4.
> I sure wanted to kill everbody I saw today... but i didn't. And that, my friends, should tell you something right there.





Danno........... & you once told me to settle down & take it easy!


LXT..........


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> That is a sad pic. 101, how did you end up in situation like that? You got some gumption, more than me. Kudos for you though for helping that sad SOB out, looks like the going was rough.



I don't care what that pickle face says , it was an hour and twenty minutes from door to door and that was with watching him try to hit a crotchthat you could park a VW in at 50 ft , me climbing it cutting it then racing down landing it , cutting it up and cleaning the site , basically I did my job and his while he played Asian tourist snapping pics , and BTW his half a weaker is behind , it was a duck .


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Danno........... & you once told me to settle down & take it easy!
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Yes I did and you should take that advice though its a very hard thing to do isn't it.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't care what that pickle face says , it was an hour and twenty minutes from door to door and that was with watching him try to hit a crotchthat you could park a VW in at 50 ft , me climbing it cutting it then racing down landing it , cutting it up and cleaning the site , basically I did my job and his while he played Asian tourist snapping pics , and BTW his half a weaker is behind , it was a duck .



Don't you have ascenders?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Mmmm.... sounds like s solid plan.



There you go, yer starting to rationalize. Now settle down binky, you've been making a spectacle of yerself.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> There you go, yer starting to rationalize. Now settle down binky, you've been making a spectacle of yerself.



You know what dude, I do have respect for you, but don't you ever ####ing dare talk to me like that!! I'll ####ing come right to your house, and beat the piss out of your ass!! Enough is is enough!! Just cuz you're hooked up with jarod, the nice fag, with the lawnmowers, and the other fat immature dildo, doesn't mean #### to me!! Got it??


----------



## Tree Pig

yeah know how I know your gay 




treemandan said:


> I am dying fer a margerita




thats how


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> You know what dude, I do have respect for you, but don't you ever ####ing dare talk to me like that!! I'll ####ing come right to your house, and beat the piss out of your ass!! Enough is is enough!! Just cuz you're hooked up with jarod, the nice fag, with the lawnmowers, and the other fat immature dildo, doesn't mean #### to me!! Got it??



lol your wife did not toss out your limes... she gave them to MDS because apparently he is a few margaritas in himself tonight


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea he'll come over your house (driven by taxi of course) , and he will huff and puff and prolly pass out taking a leak in your mailbox or topiary bushes ! LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> lol your wife did not toss out your limes... she gave them to MDS because apparently he is a few margaritas in himself tonight



At this point, I would say that #### bone sober!! I'm a tree person.. not as nice as cops!!

Edit: even though you ####ers are more of a pain in the ass!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> At this point, I would say that #### bone sober!! I'm a tree person.. not as nice as cops!!
> 
> Edit: even though you ####ers are more of a pain in the ass!!



come on man I would have to be at your house pretty early in the morning to see you ####bone sober (whatever that is)


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea he'll come over your house (driven by taxi of course) , and he will huff and puff and prolly pass out taking a leak in your mailbox or topiary bushes ! LOL



#### you!! You shallow piece of crap!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Boned sober , yea that's how I know yer gay !!!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You know what dude, I do have respect for you, but don't you ever ####ing dare talk to me like that!! I'll ####ing come right to your house, and beat the piss out of your ass!! Enough is is enough!! Just cuz you're hooked up with jarod, the nice fag, with the lawnmowers, and the other fat immature dildo, doesn't mean #### to me!! Got it??



Well that would be a great way to get yerself dead if you were so inclined but instead why don't you take a step back, change your perspective ( that's a hard one, trust me, I know) and calm the #### down( That's another hard one but again trust me, you need to) Everything is going to be Ok. You don't have any enemies here.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea he'll come over your house (driven by taxi of course) , and he will huff and puff and prolly pass out taking a leak in your mailbox or topiary bushes ! LOL


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> yeah know how I know your gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats how



Well a guy can't live on Vodka and olive juice can he?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Well that would be a great way to get yerself dead if you were so inclined but instead why don't you take a step back, change your perspective ( that's a hard one, trust me, I know) and calm the #### down( That's another hard one but again trust me, you need to) Everything is going to be Ok. You don't have any enemies here.



I'm not so sure about that....

Wasn't born yesterday..


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea he'll come over your house (driven by taxi of course) , and he will huff and puff and prolly pass out taking a leak in your mailbox or topiary bushes ! LOL



I thought you were supposed to quit?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I thought you were supposed to quit?



He's a ####ing immature, half retarded Dildo, that can't be trusted two feet!! Believe me.. been down that road....


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I thought you were supposed to quit?



That was when it all started , its all good now ! LOL


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I'm not so sure about that....
> 
> Wasn't born yesterday..



Oh stop it dude. Like it or not we are your friends and if that isn't enough to make you want to kill yourself then keep on yapping like you mean it. Really, just forget all the bull####, I did, its not worth it. Just calm down.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I thought you were supposed to quit?



Actually I think it's harmless , apparently my humor stops in my own demented brain ! Besides you met me , would you expect anything more then what you know I am . I never once lied or acted like I wouldn't , and like I said yesterday I am a ######!


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, BTW, I'm taking a break from posting after today (I'm sure you'll all miss me), so enjoy my loving presence tonight, as I finish off this 18 pack. Lmfao... :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

Sorry Paul , I won't tease ya anymore , my bad . I just am immature I guess , sorry man .


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Oh, BTW, I'm taking a break from posting after today (I'm sure you'll all miss me), so enjoy my loving presence tonight, as I finish off this 18 pack. Lmfao... :msp_smile:



fack you ... you aint going anywhere. Ill be the first to tell yeah I will miss your posts.:bad_smelly: <--- thats the gayest emoticon I have ever seen


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually I think it's harmless , apparently my humor stops in my own demented brain ! Besides you met me , would you expect anything more then what you know I am . I never once lied or acted like I wouldn't , and like I said yesterday I am a ######!



You forgot to tell him that you're a jealous little baby, that can't be trusted, and that you're only gathering ammo to attack!! just saying..

Edit: LOL!!


----------



## treeclimber101

It's a




kinda relationship !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You forgot to tell him that you're a jealous little baby, that can't be trusted, and that you're only gathering ammo to attack!! just saying..
> 
> Edit: LOL!!



I surely care about what you do in leach field conn.


----------



## Tree Pig

hey good news Holden Wood is here now all the dlckheads are present... myself included of course


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Oh, BTW, I'm taking a break from posting after today (I'm sure you'll all miss me), so enjoy my loving presence tonight, as I finish off this 18 pack. Lmfao... :msp_smile:



Take a break Driver 8


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I surely care about what you do in leach field conn.



Oh, and I forgot the manipulative, insecure weirdo part too.... damn beers, I always forget something on account!!


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Take a break Driver 8



Don't ever tell me what to do!! Historically, it's never worked out well....


----------



## treeclimber101

Watch out Dan he's headed your way ,


----------



## treeman82

Day started off pretty well. We got the remaining 6 trees down at the put it on the ground job. Got out of there in time to hit the Cook House for lunch. Called the guy who turned me onto the job to get paid... he's not around until the afternoon. Dropped off about 25 birch logs for one guy, not 5 minutes after we left his wife is calling that we should come back if we can because she had baked cookies for us, as well as 2 cups of hot chocolate. Nice people.

I get a call from the guy with the morning job, big trouble. His friend is all pissed off because we left the stumps high. I explained that the job was put it on the ground and go, that's what was agreed on... plus all the stumps are loaded with metal from the fencing. He got all mad, and who knows whether or not I will get paid. Friggin Albanians. I never should have got involved.


----------



## TreeGuyHR

Spent the day re-creating the daily job record for the last year for six employees, parsing out days and half days into various "class codes" to try and reduce my $7000 bill I just git hit with :msp_scared: Sucks big time. Oh what fun. I'll probably only save a few hundred, but I need the dough.

High point of the day was scoring a couple weeks worth of walnut from a neighbor; cut and split it, sorta dry, I'll start mixing it with the last of my dry pine to heat my shop/office. Felt good to take "it" out on forked rounds -- they all gave in :msp_biggrin: must have had some pent up anxiety/anger whatever.

Then I got a call from a client (law firm) that my folder of raw data sheets turned up in THEIR files -- the defense was licking their chops (discretely, as lawyers do) at the deposition last week because I couldn't produce them, putting my appraisal in doubt. You kind of need those smudged Rite-n-the-Rain sheets, or there is this suspicion that you just sat in a tavern and made #### up. I wish... would have saved some time going up and down cliffs measuring dead trees and stumps for two months, the last few weeks in the rain and snow.

Back to assigning worker hrs class codes...


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Don't ever tell me what to do!! Historically, it's never worked out well....



Oh I'm telling you! Its break time for Paul! Gonna have to put you in the time out room. Seriously dude, give YOURSELF a break, its high time. We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Take a break Driver 8



And this is my break!! Actually, I've been running a bit hot lately, and just stopped to let off some steam. Life is pretty good, actually (seriously)!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> And this is my break!! Actually, I've been running a bit hot lately, and just stopped to let off some steam. Life is pretty good, actually (seriously)!!



well you call me when your in the Hartford area you fack and Im buying lunch


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> well you call me when your in the Hartford area you fack and Im buying lunch



Cool! Thanks man! I get over that way for hard drugs, from time to time... we'll have to hook up!! 

LOL! No man, that sounds cool, pm me your #, been thinking we should get together sometime!!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> And this is my break!! Actually, I've been running a bit hot lately, and just stopped to let off some steam. Life is pretty good, actually (seriously)!!



you should drive down to FLA and get some tang, its waiting there just for you.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> you should drive down to FLA and get some tang, its waiting there just for you.



You do realize you spelled dong with a "t" and a "a" in it !


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> you should drive down to FLA and get some tang, its waiting there just for you.



dude seriously,... before you were married did you have to drive to Florida to get laid? How far do you drive now?


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> dude seriously,... before you were married did you have to drive to Florida to get laid? How far do you drive now?



When I was 14 I lied and told my friends I fingered someone in niagra falls !


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> When I was 14 I lied and told my friends I fingered someone in no agar falls !



is that in Florida?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You do realize you spelled dong with a "t" and a "a" in it !



Just shut up and get that thing back in your mouth... oh Christ, it fell out your other end too now,, we're trying to film here!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> is that in Florida?



Canada and New York I believe


----------



## treeman75

I havent been on for a day and there's 5 pages to read I hope its worth reading.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Just shut up and get that thing back in your mouth... oh Christ, it fell out your other end too now,, we're trying to film here!!



If you had a quarter for every time you prolly heard that , you could of paid someone to drive you around for the next decade LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Just shut up and get that thing back in your mouth... oh Christ, it fell out your other end too now,, we're trying to film here!!



Just so you know , that day we drove around and did estimates , I don't know if this guy hired you , but when we pulled out of the Asians' dentist office with the messed up dogwood , he looked at me .............and I have him the finger !


----------



## treeman75

Yesterday it was nice and sunny and looked nice out but the high was 19, so me and Rod, hes my main ground guy went ice fishing. I did pretty good, cought around 20 or so.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Just so you know , that day we drove around and did estimates , I don't know if this guy hired you , but when we pulled out of the Asians' dentist office with the messed up dogwood , he looked at me .............and I have him the finger !



Sorry... got distracted,, yeah, that's some funny stuff!! I hated that guy, was cheap bastard! I don't work for him anymore. I did make some $ though..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Man, I gotta send a link to this thread to Dr. Phil! :msp_scared:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

yea send it , seems he would fit right in around here


----------



## treeclimber101

Meanwhile in Litchfield [video=youtube_share;Xvj4Ud-RKrM]http://youtu.be/Xvj4Ud-RKrM[/video]


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> yea send it , seems he would fit right in around here



At least I had a beautiful day!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> At least I had a beautiful day!!!!!
> Jeff



All this happy day crap... I think your getting some of that medical marijuana for your cataracts.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Day started off pretty well. We got the remaining 6 trees down at the put it on the ground job. Got out of there in time to hit the Cook House for lunch. Called the guy who turned me onto the job to get paid... he's not around until the afternoon. Dropped off about 25 birch logs for one guy, not 5 minutes after we left his wife is calling that we should come back if we can because she had baked cookies for us, as well as 2 cups of hot chocolate. Nice people.
> 
> I get a call from the guy with the morning job, big trouble. His friend is all pissed off because we left the stumps high. I explained that the job was put it on the ground and go, that's what was agreed on... plus all the stumps are loaded with metal from the fencing. He got all mad, and who knows whether or not I will get paid. Friggin Albanians. I never should have got involved.



Send MDS over to piss in there mailbox.


----------



## treeman82

2treeornot2tree said:


> Send MDS over to piss in there mailbox.



Are we in the second grade here? Pissing in mailboxes???? JUVENILE!


----------



## Rickytree

treeclimber101 said:


> meanwhile in litchfield [video=youtube_share;xvj4ud-rkrm]http://youtu.be/xvj4ud-rkrm[/video]





eat some chips dammit!!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Are we in the second grade here? Pissing in mailboxes???? JUVENILE!



I would totally piss in your mailbox ! And if I drove one of your trucks I would rub my #### on the steering wheel so when you jumped in and took off with it it would be like you holding my #### , just saying !


----------



## justa buzzid

snow day here. 

new member here and i've noticed a few things. guys who have no clue chime in too much with nonsensical blahblahblah. is that the case in this whole forum?

has jeff lovesbum offered anything useful in any of the thousands of post he has made. will it be a looooong read to see if he ever has?

what is the bigger joke, woodsman44's climbing ability or the size of eddie's fingers? i think i saw lard fingers a few pages ago.....


----------



## Tree Pig

justa buzzid said:


> snow day here.
> 
> new member here and i've noticed a few things. guys who have no clue chime in too much with nonsensical blahblahblah. is that the case in this whole forum?
> 
> has jeff lovesbum offered anything useful in any of the thousands of post he has made. will it be a looooong read to see if he ever has?
> 
> what is the bigger joke, woodsman44's climbing ability or the size of eddie's fingers? i think i saw lard fingers a few pages ago.....



Holy crap good to have you back Ocean David.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Are we in the second grade here? Pissing in mailboxes???? JUVENILE!



Who pissed in your cheero's? Your the one #####ing cause you probably wont get paid. Oh and blaming it on him because he Albanian. Are you racist? Maybe a little. Maybe you will learn a little something here. I will give you a little lesson. I will go slow for you. Business 101: put everything in writing. I will give you another lesson next week when this one sinks in. Until then, i am gonna drive to conn and look for you house so i can #### on your windshield.


----------



## justa buzzid

Tree Pig said:


> Holy crap good to have you back Ocean David.



it was like being parked next to the short bus at a stop light. all that window licking and helmet wearing going on and no ability to tighten up anyone's chin strap...

well... slide over man, its a long ride.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

A couple pics of my chipper after i added two more down pressure springs, and hydraulic assist. I got to get it plumbed yet. When this rain stops, i am going to mount my wench, and fabricate fairleads like the manufactures.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> A couple pics of my chipper after i added two more down pressure springs, and hydraulic assist. I got to get it plumbed yet. When this rain stops, i am going to mount my wench, and fabricate fairleads like the manufactures.



It looks like that will save some hassle but we would rather not hear about yer sexcapades.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> It looks like that will save some hassle but we would rather not hear about yer sexcapades.



lol good catch on the "mount the wench" the Amish all talk like that


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> lol good catch on the "mount the wench" the Amish all talk like that



There must be something in the water up there in conn. I dont see the funny in that tree pig


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> There must be something in the water up there in conn. I dont see the funny in that tree pig


*
This is a WINCH*

*





This is a WENCH* (one I wouldn't mind mounting either)






*you said you were going to "mount your wench"

if you still need further explanations let me know... I will draw you a picture*


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> *
> This is a WINCH*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a WENCH* (one I wouldn't mind mounting either)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you said you were going to "mount your wench"
> 
> if you still need further explanations let me know... I will draw you a picture*



can you draw me a picture


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> can you draw me a picture



*maybe this will help

This is a mounted winch*(though its not on a chipper)





*

This is a mounted WENCH *(also not on a chipper)






Im am still not sure which you really meant... sorry if your not finding humor in this, dont tell Lebanon Levi on me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I knew what you meant, i just mis spelled it. 

Our wonderful leader and chief is on tv right now passing another useless law that only law abiding people will have to abide by. Most of our leaders and alot of the people in this country got there head so far up there ass, that they cant see daylight.


----------



## treemandan

I just got from the gime. A couple really cute girls teaching zumba to the hefties, sent my brain into a tailspin. I saw some more hefties packed into toight pants in the workout room. They were laying on their bellies, legs spread with some broad plowing one of those big rubber balls into their ass cracks. WTF is that? It was really quite appalling.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I just got from the gime. A couple really cute girls teaching zumba to the hefties, sent my brain into a tailspin. I saw some more hefties packed into toight pants in the workout room. They were laying on their bellies, legs spread with some broad plowing one of those big rubber balls into their ass cracks. WTF is that? It was really quite appalling.



Last last 2 sentences of your post ........... That how I know yer gay ! A woman getting hit in the asscrack will a ball is never a bad thing .


----------



## epicklein22

Now a sponsor! Selling used saw parts. Mostly Stihl and Husky, with a concentration on professional models. So when you accidently "Murph" your saw, gimme a shout.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

sore as hell.... took the day off to recover... sharpened chippys blades and organized the shop... cleaned out the work truck... cold out there this morning... when i finished i got a barrage of calls... they were all repeat customers... and every time i hung up the phone i felt a curious anticipation to get my hands in those trees... i love it when you think things are starting to slow and then BAM they all call and tell ya to come a runnin...


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Last last 2 sentences of your post ........... That how I know yer gay ! A woman getting hit in the asscrack will a ball is never a bad thing .



I was doing that thing on the , machine where it spreads yer legs then you have to squeeze, hip aductions I think its called, it goes both ways, kinda like you but i did feel self conscious. There was a pretty thick solid girl on the machine next to me, she could have given me a run for my money, I think she was looking at me funny, I don't think men are supposed to use those but they work the buttocks right where you feel it when yer on the spikes... a guy has to able to work a pole.


----------



## treeman82

Went to the CTPA meeting today with a buddy of mine. Heard that my chipper is finally ready, gonna pick it up tomorrow. Sent a guy out to do some ornamental pruning, figure better get something done because it's gonna get COLD soon. Also heard back from the Albanians... gonna get burned for $200 on this deal. Should have stayed away from the beginning.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang beautiful day!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Wow 2 days of crickets !


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang beautiful day!!!!!
> Jeff



-20 celsius here Jeffy! Supposed to be -25 Sunday-Monday! Slammed a couple dead oaks between a house-shed (like a house ) yesterday, was Sunny and -7 no wind. Murphed em! :msp_scared: Went out this morning to take the puppy for a run and she turned around after 1 kilometer! (couldn't blame her!)


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> -20 celsius here Jeffy! Supposed to be -25 Sunday-Monday!)



Dang, I am glad I live in SoCal! We don't have Celsius here,, Dang Celsius,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

What happened to that buzzid guy, I thought he said something about me, hmmm,,
Jeff:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> What happened to that buzzid guy, I thought he said something about me, hmmm,,
> Jeff:msp_rolleyes:



You mean Justin?:msp_wink:


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, I am glad I live in SoCal! We don't have Celsius here,, Dang Celsius,,,
> Jeff



The heated handle comes in handy on my 395XPG! Just put a smaller bar then my usual 36"er that I usually have on it and Murph's away!:msp_w00t:


----------



## justa buzzid

jefflovstrom said:


> What happened to that buzzid guy, I thought he said something about me, hmmm,,
> Jeff:msp_rolleyes:



i did say something .... you are like a talking bobblehead doll. pull the string and the sounds of uselessness just pour out.


----------



## justa buzzid

deevo said:


> You mean Justin?:msp_wink:



there is a crane thread going on, deepoo.... how come you haven't joined in with your expertise yet?


----------



## treeman82

Looked at an uprooted oak tree this morning with a friend. Out of my area, but it was kind of his thing. Doubt we will do it because the stump has to go as part of the deal. Finally got my chipper back! only 7 weeks and 3 G's. Gonna use it tomorrow for a prune / removal job. Dropped off some papers for my accountant. Checked on another job that I have, gonna do it this week seeing how the ground is frozen. The Albanians called me, they left payment on their garage door for me. I'm halfway home when he called... I turn around to go get it. Get over there and it's $100 short. I left the money behind, called him back... he says that either I take it or I get nothing, made some really nasty remarks on the message he left me, even included his neighbor in it who I get along with.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow 2 days of crickets !



Been the best 48hrs this site has ever seen. The local wa wa must of had a big sale on ben and jerrys.You've been nice and quiet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my winch, and hydraulic assist cylinder finished up today. Crappy picture, i will try to get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

closeup of the winch setup.


----------



## jefflovstrom

justa buzzid said:


> i did say something .... you are like a talking bobblehead doll. pull the string and the sounds of uselessness just pour out.



You sound sad and bitter,,, sorry,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Been the best 48hrs this site has ever seen. The local wa wa must of had a big sale on ben and jerrys.You've been nice and quiet.



Huh????


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> Huh????



And in other news, the new improved Canadian $20.00 plastic bill features a Norway Maple leaf.


----------



## jefflovstrom

justa buzzid said:


> i did say something .... you are like a talking bobblehead doll. pull the string and the sounds of uselessness just pour out.



Your ego is way ahead of you,,,I can only quess what comes out of you when you pull the string out.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Been the best 48hrs this site has ever seen. The local wa wa must of had a big sale on ben and jerrys.You've been nice and quiet.



I hate to like your post's.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> closeup of the winch setup.



That will make all the girl's on your crew very happy!
Congrat's,,:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## squad143

2treeornot2tree said:


> closeup of the winch setup.



Nice looking setup.

You may want to change that electric winch to a hydraulic one. With continuous use the electric one will overheat. Shouldn't be too hard to plumb a few hydraulic lines.

Nice fab work.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

squad143 said:


> Nice looking setup.
> 
> You may want to change that electric winch to a hydraulic one. With continuous use the electric one will overheat. Shouldn't be too hard to plumb a few hydraulic lines.
> 
> Nice fab work.



i rarely use it, so i went with a electric one cause it was only $100


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> i rarely use it, so i went with a electric one cause it was only $100



You have a lot to learn. Not trying to be a ####, but just saying. Nice fab work though!!


----------



## mikewhite85

New to me truck! Swapped my chipper truck body onto this f550 
View attachment 274353


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> New to me truck! Swapped my chipper truck body onto this f550
> View attachment 274353



That is one nice truck Mike. I drove it about 10 ft last Wed. It's a nice reflection on your company too.


----------



## treeman82

Did a small pruning / removal job today which had its ups and downs. Big plus, scored an almost mint condition 020AV from the client. Big downer... chipper is still messed up. Looks like something with the autofeed this time. Luckily we only made about 1 yard of chips today, but come Monday I want to go take down a good sized pine, as well as clean up a brush pile that's been sitting in a client's lawn for over a month.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful day,,, nice to have a weekend off. Dang great weather!
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> You have a lot to learn. Not trying to be a ####, but just saying. Nice fab work though!!



I dont know what you mean. I know a hydraulic winch is a little faster, more effient, I didnt want to spend $2500 on a winch that i use a couple times a year. I take the dingo to almost every job. Its a 5k winch, but it will probably never see more then 2k on it. So it shouldnt over heat. The book said it had a 45 sec use at 5k with 15 sec cool down.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont know what you mean. I know a hydraulic winch is a little faster, more effient, I didnt want to spend $2500 on a winch that i use a couple times a year. I take the dingo to almost every job. Its a 5k winch, but it will probably never see more then 2k on it. So it shouldnt over heat. The book said it had a 45 sec use at 5k with 15 sec cool down.



I don't even have the patience to get into all the flaws in your way of thinking on this one jarrod. I will say that a dingo and a hydraulic winch are two entirely different pieces of equipment, and should be looked at as such. and I don't care what that winch looks like to you on paper, the difference between that and a hydraulic winch are night and day. Again, nice job on the fab and welding work. A for effort!! :msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I don't even have the patience to get into all the flaws in your way of thinking on this one jarrod. I will say that a dingo and a hydraulic winch are two entirely different pieces of equipment, and should be looked at as such. and I don't care what that winch looks like to you on paper, the difference between that and a hydraulic winch are night and day. Again, nice job on the fab and welding work. A for effort!! :msp_smile:



I fully understand that a hydraulic winch is so much better, but i didnt want to spend that much money. When / if i ever buy a new chipper, i wont get anymore out of this chipper so to spend $2500 and not be able to get that out of it dont make much sence.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I fully understand that a hydraulic winch is so much better, but i didnt want to spend that much money. When / if i ever buy a new chipper, i wont get anymore out of this chipper so to spend $2500 and not be able to get that out of it dont make much sence.



Forget about it man , just take the thinly veiled compliment . Some guys reach a point where they know every ####ing thing about trees , just think how sad it s to only have that on your life's resume .


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day,,, nice to have a weekend off. Dang great weather!
> Jeff



I hear ya, we are going down to Mission Bay today to feed the birds our old bread, I throw it in the air and watch the dog fight's unfold.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I just received our brand new 2012 Ford F-750, 75' elevator, first order of business with it............it has to go into the shop for engine issues


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> I just received our brand new 2012 Ford F-750, 75' elevator, first order of business with it............it has to go into the shop for engine issues



Thats a whole lot of money to spend to have engine trouble. They dont build anything with quailty and workmanship anymore. Everything is made to wear out and need to be replaced.


----------



## sgreanbeans

We had a transfer co deliver it to us, driver was like 150 years old, marks that he did a inspection of the truck and all was good, after he had to have it towed in, twice, while on the way, we look under the truck, engine block heater cord is laying there, bout worn away to nothing......... Don't think that could send any type of badness to the CPU, but who knows....dealer mech does. Last week, 2 new Buckets, this week, 2 new sales vehicles, Jetta diesel wagons........I dunno, just don't feel to good about my sales guys being taken seriously after jumping out of one of those!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

HTML:







sgreanbeans said:


> We had a transfer co deliver it to us, driver was like 150 years old, marks that he did a inspection of the truck and all was good, after he had to have it towed in, twice, while on the way, we look under the truck, engine block heater cord is laying there, bout worn away to nothing......... Don't think that could send any type of badness to the CPU, but who knows....dealer mech does. Last week, 2 new Buckets, this week, 2 new sales vehicles, Jetta diesel wagons........I dunno, just don't feel to good about my sales guys being taken seriously after jumping out of one of those!



I would not have taken delivery. Take that one back and bring me a different one.


----------



## justa buzzid

2treeornot2tree said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have taken delivery. Take that one back and bring me a different one.





the very first problem was going with ford.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day,,, nice to have a weekend off. Dang great weather!
> Jeff



It was in the 50's most of last week and 60 on Fri, must be the Jan thaw.


----------



## treeman75

We are still working in Nebraska, cant seem to get out of town. I picked up three more jobs Fri. The first thing we do when we get into town is dump the loader before it thaws and make sure you dont forget your rubbers.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> I just received our brand new 2012 Ford F-750, 75' elevator, first order of business with it............it has to go into the shop for engine issues



I just called altec for one I'm thinking about using freightliner. Our 60ft forestry body didn't see enough use, So we are waiting for the phone call of when its coming down gonna do 4x4 rear mount. Hopefully it will be tall enough to assist with crane work.

Bought the forestry body new in 08 7049 miles today.


----------



## mikewhite85

beastmaster said:


> That is one nice truck Mike. I drove it about 10 ft last Wed. It's a nice reflection on your company too.



Thanks for working the other day, Wade. Just sent your w2 out. 

Hope this truck is trouble free! The other one had oil in the radiator.

Mike


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I don't even have the patience to get into all the flaws in your way of thinking on this one jarrod. I will say that a dingo and a hydraulic winch are two entirely different pieces of equipment, and should be looked at as such. and I don't care what that winch looks like to you on paper, the difference between that and a hydraulic winch are night and day. Again, nice job on the fab and welding work. A for effort!! :msp_smile:



Try this: Stop listening to the voice inside yer head that is telling you to talk. Sometimes I am guilty of listening to the voice inside my head that is telling me to talk. Its not good. Funny? Sure. Cumbersome? Yup. Awkward? You bet!

All of us here understand Jared's plan with the winch and we know that he knows what we know so its not like he don't know... ya know?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Try this: Stop listening to the voice inside yer head that is telling you to talk. Sometimes I am guilty of listening to the voice inside my head that is telling me to talk. Its not good. Funny? Sure. Cumbersome? Yup. Awkward? You bet!
> 
> All of us here understand Jared's plan with the winch and we know that he knows what we know so its not like he don't know... ya know?



You mean like the voice that makes me wanna laugh at your 50hp chipper... that one? :msp_w00t:

And have you ever used a chipper with an electric winch, Dan? Ever use one with a hydraulic winch, For that matter?? Just curious if you actually have any idea what you're talking about..


----------



## treeclimber101

Blah blah blah wonk wonk wonk !!!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Hey Macguyver, maybe you can rig something on that chipper so it can toss lawn pellets too next!!


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You mean like the voice that makes me wanna laugh at your 50hp chipper... that one? :msp_w00t:
> 
> And have you ever used a chipper with an electric winch, Dan? Ever use one with a hydraulic winch, For that matter?? Just curious if you actually have any idea what you're talking about..



No, the other one.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> No, the other one.



The one that's making me wanna ask why you're avoiding the question?? That one?


----------



## treeclimber101

I know for a fact THE DAN has never touched a chipper , :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> The one that's making me wanna ask why you're avoiding the question?? That one?



Ok, I'll answer yer question but it makes me uncomfortable that yer asking . Its average size.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Ok, I'll answer yer question but it makes me uncomfortable that yer asking . Its average size.



And when you took off to dump my truck , I bet you touched my steering wheel with it , I call that #### stamping , honestly when I drive a strangers truck I do it LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

So, Niners or Patri...oh. lol. I'm sticking with the ravens.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> And when you took off to dump my truck , I bet you touched my steering wheel with it , I call that #### stamping , honestly when I drive a strangers truck I do it LOL



I bet you do and I would have but when I got into yer truck I fell into the hole is the seat so it wouldn't reach.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And when you took off to dump my truck , I bet you touched my steering wheel with it , I call that #### stamping , honestly when I drive a strangers truck I do it LOL



I'll bet you snack on urinal cakes in the restroom when you go out to eat too, but who the #### cares!! Fat ####ing pig! LOL!! 

How am I doing? Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Hey Macguyver, maybe you can rig something on that chipper so it can toss lawn pellets too next!!





If you want, i can build you a winch setup for you truck so you can winch your fat tub of lard girlfriends ass in. 
Dont you need to start on you next paint project? You only got two months to get it done.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I'll bet you snack on urinal cakes in the restroom when you go out to eat too, but who the #### cares!! Fat ####ing pig! LOL!!
> 
> How am I doing? Lol.



Please keep your mints to yourself!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you want, i can build you a winch setup for you truck so you can winch your fat tub of lard girlfriends ass in.
> Dont you need to start on you next paint project? You only got two months to get it done.



The one under tree was his buddies girl . Just saying


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you want, i can build you a winch setup for you truck so you can winch your fat tub of lard girlfriends ass in.
> Dont you need to start on you next paint project? You only got two months to get it done.



The next paint project is gonna be much quicker. I'm just going with the $3 spray cans. I have seen the light!!

Next time you and the Dan are out clearing land, make sure you get some go-pro footage of you two using that chipper winch. That would be awesome! Just saying.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> The next paint project is gonna be much quicker. I'm just going with the $3 spray cans. I have seen the light!!
> 
> Next time you and the Dan are out clearing land, make sure you get some go-pro footage of you two using that chipper winch. That would be awesome! Just saying.



To be honest I think Jared is going to find himself looking for someone to rebuild the alternator for his chipper if he starts getting that winch hot. Not only that but it could also fry a wire harness or two. But in reality I don't think he had such grandious plans for the winch, maybe just a light tug here and there.


----------



## treeman82

treemandan said:


> To be honest I think Jared is going to find himself looking for someone to rebuild the alternator for his chipper if he starts getting that winch hot. Not only that but it could also fry a wire harness or two. But in reality I don't think he had such grandious plans for the winch, maybe just a light tug here and there.



I don't know what I'd do without my winch. I know the mini's are supposed to be nice, but when you can't get to the material, what's the point of having one?


----------



## mikewhite85

One of my customers made a promo video for me in exchange for trimming his pittosporum.

[video=vimeo;57822717]http://vimeo.com/57822717[/video]

I am pretty happy with it. Wish my guys had their glasses on though.


----------



## mikewhite85

Mike White Tree on Vimeo


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mikewhite85 said:


> Mike White Tree on Vimeo



great video, much better then the one yellow book made me!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> To be honest I think Jared is going to find himself looking for someone to rebuild the alternator for his chipper if he starts getting that winch hot. Not only that but it could also fry a wire harness or two. But in reality I don't think he had such grandious plans for the winch, maybe just a light tug here and there.





treeman82 said:


> I don't know what I'd do without my winch. I know the mini's are supposed to be nice, but when you can't get to the material, what's the point of having one?



Dan is right, i am not planning on using it much. Great thing about this chipper is there really isnt a wireing harness persay. its just a few wires and thats it.

I havent had a problem with not being able to get the mini to the material yet, and if i do, the likely hood is that the material will have to be cut into small pieces to fit out the small opening. I did have one job, the custy had to remove part of his fence to get the job done.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> The next paint project is gonna be much quicker. I'm just going with the $3 spray cans. I have seen the light!!



I am sure that will look like a fat kid on a sugar high painted it!

On second thought, i am sure the fat kid would do a better job then your gayness.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am sure that will look like a fat kid on a sugar high painted it!
> 
> On second thought, i am sure the fat kid would do a better job then your gayness.



You're on fire, JJ, keep em coming!!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am sure that will look like a fat kid on a sugar high painted it!
> 
> On second thought, i am sure the fat kid would do a better job then your gayness.



At least it would be done in less then 2 months , but honestly who's counting ?


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> I don't know what I'd do without my winch. I know the mini's are supposed to be nice, but when you can't get to the material, what's the point of having one?



Yea cause winches work around corners and down hills so well , maybe you should concentrate on getting paid , let the big boys debate the facts of a winch and a mini ! Just saying here tonto , you get screwed more then an Asian hooker .


----------



## sgreanbeans

mikewhite85 said:


> Mike White Tree on Vimeo



Nice Vid Mike, Nice message too!  That is what I have been struggling with since I have been here. Bad tree work. Seems they have been doing it so wrong, for so long they think its right. Didn't expect it to be worse than home, but it is, much worse. I am meeting with a production company tomorrow to start filming commercials. Kinda the same message.


----------



## tree MDS

Just saying....
View attachment 274607


----------



## sgreanbeans

ear muffs, lol!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Me and thedans project for today. The dans getting the rigging in place as I type.


----------



## treeman75

mikewhite85 said:


> Mike White Tree on Vimeo



Nice vid! You look different than I thought you would. I thought you would have long hair and look like a hippie.


----------



## mikewhite85

treeman75 said:


> Nice vid! You look different than I thought you would. I thought you would have long hair and look like a hippie.



Thanks! It's the land of the fruits and nuts! My foreman, who is seen hip thrusting up the tree in the vid, does have long blond hair and is sometimes confused for the actor who plays Thor.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> ear muffs, lol!



Knew that was coming! Lol..


----------



## Tree Pig

mikewhite85 said:


> Mike White Tree on Vimeo



Man nice job... You made me want to hire you now and I can do it myself, good thing your in LA.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Nice vid! You look different than I thought you would. I thought you would have long hair and look like a hippie.



That was pretty sweet... I almost had to cry! 

Just kidding, mike! was real professional... what was that tree, some kind of sweetgum?


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> ear muffs, lol!



I love mine always hated ear plugs but I like muff
It holds the hat well


----------



## treeclimber101

mikewhite85 said:


> Mike White Tree on Vimeo



That's a great video , butttttttt......... Did you notice that you have a huge booger ! Other then the bat hanging outta the cave it was awesome


----------



## treeclimber101

Toady ..... I received a good portion of the November storm money owed to me , so I wrote out all January and all February bills and some regs. For march , soooooo I think today was awesome .... Much better then panhandling like I was last year at this time LOL :hmm3grin2orange: .


----------



## millbilly

mikewhite85 said:


> One of my customers made a promo video for me in exchange for trimming his pittosporum.
> 
> [video=vimeo;57822717]http://vimeo.com/57822717[/video]
> 
> I am pretty happy with it. Wish my guys had their glasses on though.



Nice video Mike.
Is your friend involved with yelp?
They wanted to sell me some advertisment and they would shoot the video for my add on yelp.


----------



## Pelorus

Learned how to tie a cool knot. 

Ashley (Oysterman's) Stopper Knot | How to tie the Ashley Stopper Knot (Oysterman's) Stopper Knot | Boating Knots


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea cause winches work around corners and down hills so well , maybe you should concentrate on getting paid , let the big boys debate the facts of a winch and a mini ! Just saying here tonto , you get screwed more then an Asian hooker .



We did 2 jobs today, 1 you could get a mini right in there no problem... we used a full sized loader instead. The other, a mini would have got stuck. I keep a block and sling in the box on my chipper at all times to get around corners, hills we deal with as they come. At least a cable is not limitted by grade.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> We did 2 jobs today, 1 you could get a mini right in there no problem... we used a full sized loader instead. The other, a mini would have got stuck. I keep a block and sling in the box on my chipper at all times to get around corners, hills we deal with as they come. At least a cable is not limitted by grade.



Huh? A cable isn't limited to grades ! Yea if its hung 30 ft in the air , I mean I get it , to each his own but my mini would do more moving material outta a back yard then your winch anyday , I mean I can go 500 ft Into a back yard grab brush wood stump chips all of it , when your chipper is done , then what , how ya gonna get the rest of the tree in the truck ? I had a 1800 with a winch , and frankly well , I don't have one anymore if that says anything .


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> We did 2 jobs today, 1 you could get a mini right in there no problem... we used a full sized loader instead. The other, a mini would have got stuck. I keep a block and sling in the box on my chipper at all times to get around corners, hills we deal with as they come. At least a cable is not limitted by grade.



You just gotta learn to speak with a more witty, sassy tone... that way it doesn't matter how completely ignorant the actual content of what you're saying is. Get with the program, man.. lol.


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

fiddled around with some cable gear... pruned a cherry, a plum, and a few jap maples... around the corner was one of the local competitors... i watched one of their spanish guys trying to fine prune from a roof with an extendo saw... and another guy trying to flush a giant old stump with a tiny saw... pretty pitiful... round and round he went but just could not get it... wonder where they find these idiots... they probably pay them with corn flakes...


----------



## jefflovstrom

formationrx said:


> wonder where they find these idiots.



Either Craig's List or Angie's List,,they are out there!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea cause winches work around corners and down hills so well , maybe you should concentrate on getting paid , let the big boys debate the facts of a winch and a mini ! Just saying here tonto , you get screwed more then an Asian hooker .



All I am saying is that a proper winch set-up can be more effective than a mini. And please can you keep your wife out of the conversation? This is a tree forum after all.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> You just gotta learn to speak with a more witty, sassy tone... that way it doesn't matter how completely ignorant the actual content of what you're saying is. Get with the program, man.. lol.



Something like that?


----------



## mikewhite85

millbilly said:


> Nice video Mike.
> Is your friend involved with yelp?
> They wanted to sell me some advertisment and they would shoot the video for my add on yelp.




He's a cameraman for one of those storage unit shows. It's easy to find film people around LA. I am going to have another friend of mine make a video of a crane removal soon. 

Yelp subs out their film stuff with these guys- Online Video Production & Freelance Photographers - SmartShoot. Though I do not pay for advertising with yelp it has been incredibly valuable to me business.


Did not notice the booger in the video! I will have to watch it again. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> All I am saying is that a proper winch set-up can be more effective than a mini. And please can you keep your wife out of the conversation? This is a tree forum after all.



I say your retarded but I appreciate your conviction , lick on window licker , lick on .....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> All I am saying is that a proper winch set-up can be more effective than a mini. And please can you keep your wife out of the conversation? This is a tree forum after all.



If you would stop getting screwed and paided the full amount, you could afford a mini and then you would see the light. Mini's are much better then a winch anyday.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you would stop getting screwed and paided the full amount, you could afford a mini and then you would see the light. Mini's are much better then a winch anyday.



I have to go to work and put a clutch in the little grinder , it's ####ing cold man , wows its bitter today


----------



## tree MDS

Again, you two fools are comparing apples to oranges...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Talked to one of my guys in Iowa yesterday, gotta dude going to check out the chipper, so he went over to my house to get it fired up, no dice, too cold. He is telling something bout -25 with windchill. THANK GOD I AM IN SOCAL! 70 sumtin today, hehehe! Bust out the block heater and put the battery charger on, hope fully they can get it fired up. Would love to sell that thing. Spring is coming and I know my F-I-L will find a reason to use it , maybe make chips out of 2x4 with nails or something like that


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you would stop getting screwed and paided the full amount, you could afford a mini and then you would see the light. Mini's are much better then a winch anyday.



Paided? Whose the window licker now?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Paided? Whose the window licker now?



I dont really understand what your saying? Do you?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Huh? A cable isn't limited to grades ! Yea if its hung 30 ft in the air , I mean I get it , to each his own but my mini would do more moving material outta a back yard then your winch anyday , I mean I can go 500 ft Into a back yard grab brush wood stump chips all of it , when your chipper is done , then what , how ya gonna get the rest of the tree in the truck ? I had a 1800 with a winch , and frankly well , I don't have one anymore if that says anything .



Depends how u cut it if left whole your mini can't compete with my winch


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Depends how u cut it if left whole your mini can't compete with my winch



it can when the trees out of reach of your winch!


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> it can when the trees out of reach of your winch!



No such thing if you have enough cable I could pull it to akansause.

It started with 200 foot of 5/8 so that gets to most things rount here


----------



## Pelorus

Gonna pretend to do paperwork / bills today. Global Warming ain't working.
And also sit in the bleachers as a spectator opcorn: watching the Titans of Tree Care wage war on one another....As in: your winch / truck / "body mass index" / crane pics / grammar / fill in the blanks SUCKS. And I'm the biggest / smartest / strongest / fastest / bravest badass to ever chew on a toothpick... Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> No such thing if you have enough cable I could pull it to akansause.
> 
> It started with 200 foot of 5/8 so that gets to most things rount here



Hope its not 210' away from the chipper. Lol


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I have to go to work and put a clutch in the little grinder , it's ####ing cold man , wows its bitter today


It was -20 here yesterday like beans was saying, 18 today and 30's tomarrow. Im waiting for tomarrow to get back to work.


----------



## treeman75

treeman82 said:


> All I am saying is that a proper winch set-up can be more effective than a mini. And please can you keep your wife out of the conversation? This is a tree forum after all.



I have both and I use the mini way more often then the winch. About the only time I use my winch on the bucket is to murph over monster maple or cottonwood stumps once I get the tops out.


----------



## tree MDS

I wanna see Jarrod, or Fat and Sassy, go 150' up this hill, pull this tree down, through that muddy ditch, and stuff it in the chipper. I'd pay to see that action!! Words of the day "anyone can type".
View attachment 274863


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I wanna see Jarrod, or Fat and Sassy, go 150' up this hill, pull this tree down, through that muddy ditch, and stuff it in the chipper. I'd pay to see that action!! Words of the day "anyone can type".
> View attachment 274863



No problem. When and where?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> No problem. When and where?



I'm not saying your little $2500 Briggs and stratton powered gem doesn't have its place, JJ, just that it's pretty ignorant to compare two completely different pieces of equipment, when each has its own separate application. Lawn doofus..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I wanna see Jarrod, or Fat and Sassy, go 150' up this hill, pull this tree down, through that muddy ditch, and stuff it in the chipper. I'd pay to see that action!! Words of the day "anyone can type".
> View attachment 274863


well ya got me there SDM, that scenario sounds intense , crazy even , prolly some of the sickest rigging the state of conn. Has ever seen !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> well ya got me there SDM, that scenario sounds intense , crazy even , prolly some of the sickest rigging the state of conn. Has ever seen !



That pic doesn't do the slope justice, but try and use your imagination. I know you don't actually have hills there (cuz your bucket truck/chipper would never make it up some of these), but just try... I woudn't even take a real machine up (or down) some of the places a cable gets strung here. Whatever though.. was fun for a second, but I'm sick of this argument.. :bang:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> That pic doesn't do the slope justice, but try and use your imagination. I know you don't actually have hills there (cuz your bucket truck/chipper would never make it up some of these), but just try... I woudn't even take a real machine up (or down) some of the places a cable gets strung here. Whatever though.. was fun for a second, but I'm sick of this argument.. :bang:



I have a steeper hill outside my house then that one. Get back to me when you have something challenging for the mini.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a steeper hill outside my house then that one. Get back to me when you have something challenging for the mini.



You're out of your league talking to me about hills and remote access, Lawn Boy... or pretty much anything to do with trees for that matter. so just choke back Eddie's needle #### some more, and shut the #### up. lol..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> You're out of your league talking to me about hills and remote access, Lawn Boy... or pretty much anything to do with trees for that matter. so just choke back Eddie's needle #### some more, and shut the #### up. lol..



Or what, you gonna blow your truck to start it and drive down here. LOL. Drink somemore. Dont you have a gay parade to go to?

Are you having a bad day today? did your boyfriend go in your mouth again?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That pic doesn't do the slope justice, but try and use your imagination. I know you don't actually have hills there (cuz your bucket truck/chipper would never make it up some of these), but just try... I woudn't even take a real machine up (or down) some of the places a cable gets strung here. Whatever though.. was fun for a second, but I'm sick of this argument.. :bang:


Wasn't even fun for a second frankly , work is work , somehow it always needs to be done , some are just a lot more painful then others . I really could care less today , since I am freezing and tired .


----------



## justa buzzid

treeclimber101 said:


> Wasn't even fun for a second frankly , work is work , somehow it always needs to be done , some are just a lot more painful then others . I really could care less today , since I am freezing and tired .



Can you move your fingers?


----------



## treeclimber101

justa buzzid said:


> Can you move your fingers?


Well I can type "#### you" I warmed them in your ##### ###, so yea they seem to be working again .


----------



## treeclimber101

Meanwhile in litchfield , tree pig and MDS are enjoying a brewsky on the stoop


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hope its not 210' away from the chipper. Lol


Why it would not matter no how I have extry cable Made into leaders  it would need to be over 350 foot before it gave rope trouble 
Extry snatch blocks too  I have set in the front yard and pulled a tree over in the back !


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> That pic doesn't do the slope justice, but try and use your imagination. I know you don't actually have hills there (cuz your bucket truck/chipper would never make it up some of these), but just try... I woudn't even take a real machine up (or down) some of the places a cable gets strung here. Whatever though.. was fun for a second, but I'm sick of this argument.. :bang:



Your sick of it!? Hey, look at it from where I'm sitting.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Your sick of it!? Hey, look at it from where I'm sitting.



Looking down a cliff with no winch??


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day,,, know why?
Cause my 'bobble head' was a bobbling!
Plus, great production.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Looking down a cliff with no winch??



Oh sweet Jesus, the suicide note will read " MDS made me do it"


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a steeper hill outside my house then that one. Get back to me when you have something challenging for the mini.



Well you can hook your mini to my 20 ton winch, is that challenge enough for ye


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well you can hook your mini to my 20 ton winch, is that challenge enough for ye



Yeah, well just hope he doesn't hook up one his zero turns, it'll be curtains for yer winch!! Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, well just hope he doesn't hook up one his zero turns, it'll be curtains for yer winch!! Lol.



Best be a cat with a bush hog lol but the winch will still be just fine when the 5/8 cable lets loose


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, well just hope he doesn't hook up one his zero turns, it'll be curtains for yer winch!! Lol.



Dont be jealous because you cant afford a nice zero turn mower thats goes 16 mph, let alone two. Best part about mowing is, its steady work from one customer for 30 weeks a year. $20,000 from one customer sure seems alot nicer then $20,000 from 50 customers.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Best be a cat with a bush hog lol but the winch will still be just fine when the 5/8 cable lets loose



The biggest problem mds has with mini skid steers is they require both hands to run and so he doesnt have a free hand to hold and drink his beer.


----------



## northernclimber

Joined this forum again!!!! Had a busy season and moved so i haven't been on here in ages, guess my previous account got deleted, but now its the off season and I'm no longer busy.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Some pics of the dan in action.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> The biggest problem mds has with mini skid steers is they require both hands to run and so he doesnt have a free hand to hold and drink his beer.



Yawn. I think I heard Rickytree was looking to meet you at Niagara Falls. He said something about beating the pansy lawn fag outta you.. lol.


----------



## squad143

2treeornot2tree said:


>



Nice and shiny GRCS.

I haven't even strapped mine to a tree yet. It's shiny too.

I have CAD and an addiction to shiny things............. now where can I get a Zig-Zag?


Hello, my name is Chuck, and I have a problem.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## squad143

Wow, is it cold this week.

Last week I took advantage of the warmer weather and my buddy had a day off, so we finally got around to finishing the tailgate on the chipper truck.
View attachment 275029

Next project is to remove the drop down sides and replace them with some aluminum ramps for the mini skid steer.
View attachment 275030


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont be jealous because you cant afford a nice zero turn mower thats goes 16 mph, let alone two. Best part about mowing is, its steady work from one customer for 30 weeks a year. $20,000 from one customer sure seems alot nicer then $20,000 from 50 customers.



Im wondering how big of a yard is it for 20 grand a year?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Im wondering how big of a yard is it for 20 grand a year?



Its a 120 house townhouse complex that sits on 7 acres. Its 5 hours a week with 2 guys.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Video from the other day.

[video=youtube_share;eWcqkLLgfRM]http://youtu.be/eWcqkLLgfRM[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Video from the other day.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;eWcqkLLgfRM]http://youtu.be/eWcqkLLgfRM[/video]



Well that one my winch is real handy for! I could stand it up then fall it away from that fence!


----------



## mattfr12

Going to tour the Altec plant next week, should be fun. That's gonna have to be my vacation for the year yay.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Well that one my winch is real handy for! I could stand it up then fall it away from that fence!



Well you would have fun with that. There wasnt room to just stand it back up. Fences on all sides. The best way to get it down was the way we did.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> The biggest problem mds has with mini skid steers is they require both hands to run and so he doesnt have a free hand to hold and drink his beer.



if mowing lawns is so darn profitable, with undoubtably lower expenses, why are you bothering with trees. bored with lawn and garden work?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Diversification of income, mowing turf is pretty easy when you have the right stuff, make good coin if you have the right accounts.


----------



## Suta99

sgreanbeans said:


> Diversification of income, mowing turf is pretty easy when you have the right stuff, make good coin if you have the right accounts.



I'll agree with the money that is capable of being made off grass. I have 1 employee and work full time myself and I made over 130,000 in 2012.


----------



## treemandan

Suta99 said:


> I'll agree with the money that is capable of being made off grass. I have 1 employee and work full time myself and I made over 130,000 in 2012.



DAM! Are you selling it or cutting it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

dbl612 said:


> if mowing lawns is so darn profitable, with undoubtably lower expenses, why are you bothering with trees. bored with lawn and garden work?



For the same reason you are dumb ass. I enjoy it. Plus I can make good money at it.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> The biggest problem mds has with mini skid steers is they require both hands to run and so he doesnt have a free hand to hold and drink his beer.



And I've actually been abstaining from my vices lately. What with more and more lawn guys, failed iron workers, and housewives getting into the biz, I figure I had better be on top of my game in the coming year. lol.


----------



## treeman75

Hey Jared, im watching your vid and you sound just like lebanon levi. You sure you dont have somekind of tree mafia going on?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Hey Jared, im watching your vid and you sound just like lebanon levi. You sure you dont have somekind of tree mafia going on?



That show is so fake and annoying. I tried to watch a couple episodes.. wasn't feeling it.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> That show is so fake and annoying. I tried to watch a couple episodes.. wasn't feeling it.



Ya I feel the same way. I would like to walk in the barn and slap the #### out of levi!


----------



## treeman75

Come on Jared you cant leave us hanging like that! Lets see the rest of the vid.


----------



## Pelorus

There's more?


----------



## treeman75

Pelorus said:


> There's more?



I hope so, all I seen wasum screwing around with a couple work lines. I want to see some action!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

There's around a hour of video


----------



## treeman75

This sitting around the house is driving me nuts. I have to get back out to Neb and finish up some work.


----------



## treeman75

Hey Jared, your gopro takes some nice quality vids. I have heard that the editing kinda sucks compared to others, what do you think? Im thinking I might buy one, not sure what kind to get.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well you would have fun with that. There wasnt room to just stand it back up. Fences on all sides. The best way to get it down was the way we did.



Then I would of set a line high and stood it up to it and cut it in blocks from the ground lmfao. That tree it was in might of worked just tie and cut out blocks lower cut lower cut until its steerable. I could stand it back up and climb to top and bomb! I find better ways than fifty ropes at every angle lol. Anyway may of been your best way but hard to say because your plan was not defined in the video btw them rails will come out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Diversification of income, mowing turf is pretty easy when you have the right stuff, make good coin if you have the right accounts.



I think I might get into it just to keep the lawnboys off my turf :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Then I would of set a line high and stood it up to it and cut it in blocks from the ground lmfao. That tree it was in might of worked just tie and cut out blocks lower cut lower cut until its steerable. I could stand it back up and climb to top and bomb! I find better ways than fifty ropes at every angle lol. Anyway may of been your best way but hard to say because your plan was not defined in the video btw them rails will come out :hmm3grin2orange:



I know the rails come out, but the metal fence nailed to the split rail to keep the dogs in wouldn't come apart easy. So for the lack of play by play before executing. Guess I am not a great movie producer


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Then I would of set a line high and stood it up to it and cut it in blocks from the ground lmfao. That tree it was in might of worked just tie and cut out blocks lower cut lower cut until its steerable. I could stand it back up and climb to top and bomb! I find better ways than fifty ropes at every angle lol. Anyway may of been your best way but hard to say because your plan was not defined in the video btw them rails will come out :hmm3grin2orange:



Yer talking six of one half a dozen of the other and you have to know that. So its " whatever" Ropes. Whatever.

Jared's got a good head for this crap, pretty smart dude, knows how to set rigging and work. He's not yer average lawn jockey wanting to play treeman. I'm not sure where he got all his experience but he sure knows how to put the tree on the truck and go home.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I know the rails come out, but the metal fence nailed to the split rail to keep the dogs in wouldn't come apart easy. So for the lack of play by play before executing. Guess I am not a great movie producer



Yeah, imagine pulling all those staples... and puttin em back! I was glad not to, we did it like I had planned. Thanks. Great job! Sorry you had to keep jumping fences, better you than me.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> I hope so, all I seen wasum screwing around with a couple work lines. I want to see some action!



After we had secured it I was able to scamper up cutting off limbs. I was thing I would need to lower the very top but was able to blow it over the fence. I was a little hesitant to cut the trunk free considering our anchors were less than oak trees. Jared couldn't lift it with the GRCS, I was regretting not tying the rope a little higher but I was able to duck out of the way to cut it free then it hung there so I hopped back on it and wittled it down til we pulled the spar back over the fence where the logs were staying.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> After we had secured it I was able to scamper up cutting off limbs. I was thing I would need to lower the very top but was able to blow it over the fence. I was a little hesitant to cut the trunk free considering our anchors were less than oak trees. Jared couldn't lift it with the GRCS, I was regretting not tying the rope a little higher but I was able to duck out of the way to cut it free then it hung there so I hopped back on it and wittled it down til we pulled the spar back over the fence where the logs were staying.



Sounds like it went good.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Sounds like it went good.



Its nice to have an eye and hand like Jared's. He's got pep in his step and don't jerk off... unless he sees a girl in spandex then its non-stop.

I got him to knock on the door to ask them to move a car, I hate doing that.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And I've actually been abstaining from my vices lately. What with more and more lawn guys, failed iron workers, and housewives getting into the biz, I figure I had better be on top of my game in the coming year. lol.



Well 20+ years of driving your Steiner around has really paid off , I mean it wasn't hard to surpass you and your dog and pony show , well that's when the pony isn't drunk passed out inside a Cambodian man slave LOL . Just saying .


----------



## treeclimber101

I think there is another snitchasaurus Rex . Telling on people because they can't handle have there balls broke a bit . I am not gonna say any names . :msp_wink: Edward .


----------



## treemandan

Just got the title for the 4runner in the mail today, its all paid off. To bad its in the shop getting a set of head gaskets, a water pump and a radiator huh? Used to be able to slap a set of head gaskets on a car in a few hours, the labor for the 4runner is 20 hours.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I think there is another snitchasaurus Rex . Telling on people because they can't handle have there balls broke a bit . I am not gonna say any names . :msp_wink: Edward .



Why even post anything if you're not gonna name names? I think you just like drama and attention sometimes. Your like a fat (ugly and retarded) schoolgirl, or something... lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Just got the title for the 4runner in the mail today, its all paid off. To bad its in the shop getting a set of head gaskets, a water pump and a radiator huh? Used to be able to slap a set of head gaskets on a car in a few hours, the labor for the 4runner is 20 hours.



That sucks. Need to go back to the real 4runners, not these pansy ass soccer momobile's they peddlin now. 

Pulled the starter out of the one ton today and took it in for a rebuild. Trying out a different shop that's about 45 minutes away as I was having bad luck with starters from the local guy. Still can't quite wrap my head around the fact that a new truck's starter will run for ten years but you can't get more than two out of the second starter.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Why even post anything if you're not gonna name names? I think you just like drama and attention sometimes. Your like a fat (ugly and retarded) schoolgirl, or something... lol.



Cause I guarantee that person will read it , and I don't need a name at that point , cause they know . That's why ya dope !


----------



## squad143

Not backed up, so I pushed todays tree job to Monday when it will be warmer.

Got new lights for the 3/4 ton. I was'nt too happy with the stock lights. 
New lenses and HID kit for it too. Had my friend (mechanic) put them in.
View attachment 275166

If they work the way I hope, I'll put a set in the 1 ton as well.
View attachment 275168


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Cause I guarantee that person will read it , and I don't need a name at that point , cause they know . That's why ya dope !



Oh.. my bad, I thought maybe you were lacking the balls for minute. I guess I can see your point, though, when you put it like that..


----------



## treeclimber101

And believe DSM of all the things you are , I mean some scary #### too man , I know your no snitchasaurus Rex , so at least ya learned something in school as we like to call it around these parts .


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Guess I am not a great movie producer



I'm sure Murphy could help you out with that. Just follow his lead, see how he redid the vid of the guy falling off the tree?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And believe DSM of all the things you are , I mean some scary #### too man , I know your no snitchasaurus Rex , so at least ya learned something in school as we like to call it around these parts .



I was just saying not to tease us with that ####, just say it or shut up about it. And I bet you learned to break many a fist with that mug of yers in school. I mean as much as I wouldn't mind taking a few shots at it, something tells me it would be a futile effort. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I was just saying not to tease us with that ####, just say it or shut up about it. And I bet you learned to break many a fist with that mug of yers in school. I mean as much as I wouldn't mind taking a few shots at it, something tells me it would be a futile effort. Lol.



We both know that would end bad for you ! I mean maybe just maybe but prolly be the end of your dancing career and prolly be tougher climbing on that Steiner with my foot hanging out ya ass ! But whatever you can always dream , and if ya wanna even try ! LOL xs a million


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> I know the rails come out, but the metal fence nailed to the split rail to keep the dogs in wouldn't come apart easy. So for the lack of play by play before executing. Guess I am not a great movie producer



My my my, must get eyes checked lol but I still would of winched it upright because I hate working in all that hung up mess. Of course having 20 ton winch does have some advantages.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Hey Jared, your gopro takes some nice quality vids. I have heard that the editing kinda sucks compared to others, what do you think? Im thinking I might buy one, not sure what kind to get.



I got the gopro 2. The go pro 3 has some cool features like being able to check your aim on your phone along with being able to turn it on and off from your phone too. The editing program is very basic. Doesnt do a whole lot of stuff. It works thought until i get another editing program. One thing i would recomend is getting multiply sd cards, and two battierys for the camera. I can only get about 1.5 hrs of video from one battiery and 8 gig card. I could get more if i reduced the image quality. 

One thing that would make it last longer is if i would turn it on and off, but when i am working i am working, and i dont like to stop to goof around. I wanna get the job done and get paid.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I got the gopro 2. The go pro 3 has some cool features like being able to check your aim on your phone along with being able to turn it on and off from your phone too. The editing program is very basic. Doesnt do a whole lot of stuff. It works thought until i get another editing program. One thing i would recomend is getting multiply sd cards, and two battierys for the camera. I can only get about 1.5 hrs of video from one battiery and 8 gig card. I could get more if i reduced the image quality.
> 
> One thing that would make it last longer is if i would turn it on and off, but when i am working i am working, and i dont like to stop to goof around. I wanna get the job done and get paid.



Editing software that comes with cameras is weak I use iMovie its so simple a caveman could do it I have the two and three. We have been mounting the two on the hook and I've been wearing the three. Just got to do some editing only thing I don't like about the three is its micro SD


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> That sucks. Need to go back to the real 4runners, not these pansy ass soccer momobile's they peddlin now.
> 
> Pulled the starter out of the one ton today and took it in for a rebuild. Trying out a different shop that's about 45 minutes away as I was having bad luck with starters from the local guy. Still can't quite wrap my head around the fact that a new truck's starter will run for ten years but you can't get more than two out of the second starter.



The 3 liters are nortorious for blowing gaskets but they have a timing belt and a single cam head so its not that bad. 
If I was smart I would have poured some boiler sealer in the thing and traded it in.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> My my my, must get eyes checked lol but I still would of winched it upright because I hate working in all that hung up mess. Of course having 20 ton winch does have some advantages.



We wanted to keep the branches and smaller logs on the one side of the fence to get the chipper then we yanked the trunk back to drop the logs in the other yard where they are going to stay.

Even if we pulled the whole thing back up we still would have needed lines to keep it from going to far or swinging to the side. Hell, I would have done the job all by myself just like that but I am getting to smart for that crap. In fact I tried but got mad at the boss and walked off the job with his throwball still stuck up there.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> We wanted to keep the branches and smaller logs on the one side of the fence to get the chipper then we yanked the trunk back to drop the logs in the other yard where they are going to stay.
> 
> Even if we pulled the whole thing back up we still would have needed lines to keep it from going to far or swinging to the side. Hell, I would have done the job all by myself just like that but I am getting to smart for that crap. In fact I tried but got mad at the boss and walked off the job with his throwball still stuck up there.



I throw out the word crazy calling out this guy and that guy , but you may be the real deal ! #### man ! LOL and so what right it's only you and the voices in your head to worry about


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not to interrupt, but,
It was a beautiful day,,,kinda cloudy,
La Jolla,,15 euc's. Hoping for no rain. Got 43 biggies to get done. 
Jeff


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Heres what we have been up to lately. Built a big new chip truck in the spring. 34,700 lb GVW 16' x 6.5' tall chip box
View attachment 275216
View attachment 275217


Repainted the BC1000 last week. Came out great. Heres a couple of pics just after painting. Ground off all the rust, primed, and brush painted. Looks 100x better than it did before.

View attachment 275218
View attachment 275219


New Stumper kicks butt! Yellow jacket teeth and diesel 37hp are a huge improvement over the old SC252. We banged out this 48" Oak stump in an hour!

View attachment 275220


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> We wanted to keep the branches and smaller logs on the one side of the fence to get the chipper then we yanked the trunk back to drop the logs in the other yard where they are going to stay.
> 
> Even if we pulled the whole thing back up we still would have needed lines to keep it from going to far or swinging to the side. Hell, I would have done the job all by myself just like that but I am getting to smart for that crap. In fact I tried but got mad at the boss and walked off the job with his throwball still stuck up there.



All good you did it your way but really my man it would not of swung I have done many partial uproots stood them back up and climbed and bombed or set guys to save the tree. If it uprooted further then yes but anyway I hear ya, I suppose it could happen. Ok then since the video really did not show the actual cutting did you tie the top off where it lodged and cut the whole top or what? Myself I usually mitigate lodged trees from the ground with the top tied but do realize every situation can be different anyway


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> All good you did it your way but really my man it would not of swung I have done many partial uproots stood them back up and climbed and bombed or set guys to save the tree. If it uprooted further then yes but anyway I hear ya, I suppose it could happen. Ok then since the video really did not show the actual cutting did you tie the top off where it lodged and cut the whole top or what? Myself I usually mitigate lodged trees from the ground with the top tied but do realize every situation can be different anyway



He bombed all the branches, and then bomb the top back to where it was humg up in the other tree. The gcrs woundn't pick the leaner out of the other tree, so he got to a save spot and cut the leaner free. The leaner didnt move much at all. The tree it was hung up in move some, but didnt look like anymore then when you catch a top on the tree your climbing.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> He bombed all the branches, and then bomb the top back to where it was humg up in the other tree. The gcrs woundn't pick the leaner out of the other tree, so he got to a save spot and cut the leaner free. The leaner didnt move much at all. The tree it was hung up in move some, but didnt look like anymore then when you catch a top on the tree your climbing.



Ahh well the video made it look like top was right over fence but yes leaner was stopped at critical point, so I would of guessed it would not move further! if it had uprooted much further then no the log come down I'm surprised it not lift as you cut it though!


----------



## squad143

Mikecutstrees said:


> Heres what we have been up to lately. Built a big new chip truck in the spring. 34,700 lb GVW 16' x 6.5' tall chip box
> View attachment 275216
> View attachment 275217
> 
> 
> Repainted the BC1000 last week. Came out great. Heres a couple of pics just after painting. Ground off all the rust, primed, and brush painted. Looks 100x better than it did before.
> 
> View attachment 275218
> View attachment 275219
> 
> 
> New Stumper kicks butt! Yellow jacket teeth and diesel 37hp are a huge improvement over the old SC252. We banged out this 48" Oak stump in an hour!
> 
> View attachment 275220



Nice Mike

How do you like the Ditch Witch? Is it an SK650?
How many yards does the chip box hold?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ahh well the video made it look like top was right over fence but yes leaner was stopped at critical point, so I would of guessed it would not move further! if it had uprooted much further then no the log come down I'm surprised it not lift as you cut it though!



Without securing the trunk I would have come out smelling like Joe... and if that where the case I would have definately called 911 so I could get that diluaded drip soes I could forget what an ####### I had been.


----------



## deevo

Mikecutstrees said:


> Heres what we have been up to lately. Built a big new chip truck in the spring. 34,700 lb GVW 16' x 6.5' tall chip box
> View attachment 275216
> View attachment 275217
> 
> 
> Repainted the BC1000 last week. Came out great. Heres a couple of pics just after painting. Ground off all the rust, primed, and brush painted. Looks 100x better than it did before.
> 
> View attachment 275218
> View attachment 275219
> 
> 
> New Stumper kicks butt! Yellow jacket teeth and diesel 37hp are a huge improvement over the old SC252. We banged out this 48" Oak stump in an hour!
> 
> View attachment 275220



Chipper looks good Mike, what brand of paint did you use? I am planning on painting mine in March, was going to do it white to match my trucks. I need to do some sand blasting to some places though. Guys is going to do it all for $800.00. i have seen some of his work and does a good job for the price


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Without securing the trunk I would have come out smelling like Joe... and if that where the case I would have definately called 911 so I could get that diluaded drip soes I could forget what an ####### I had been.



80% lift as weight is taken off 20% make you glad you drug out the rope lol.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

The Mini is a Dingo TX425. 25 hp kohler gas. Its an awesome machine. Once you use a mini for tree work you will be totally spoiled. We prepped the chipper by cleaning up all of the rust with a grinder and flap disk. Primed it with rust-o-leum primer. Then safety yellow rustoleum for two coats. And two coats of vermeer yellow from vermeer. I used a quart of primer, 3/4 gallon safety yellow and 3/4 gallon vermeer yellow. Just have to put on the stickers once I can get it back in the warm garage for a few days.

The chip box measures 30 yards but holds probably and honest 27 yards. We took down 2 20" hemlocks and one 20" white pine two weeks ago. All about 75' tall. All moderately brushy. All three ripped and chipped fit in the truck. It was a dumping flatbed. I built and welded up the body and tailgate. Uprights are C channel, the rest is square tubular steel and flat sheet. It has 752,000 miles and runs like a champ. 270 hp cummins and 8 speed road ranger.

Mike


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Video from today.

[video=youtube_share;Sn4cBERju4E]http://youtu.be/Sn4cBERju4E[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Video from today.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Sn4cBERju4E]http://youtu.be/Sn4cBERju4E[/video]



Musta been a stihl :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## derwoodii

started a weeks holidays by 7 30am had sorted the 1st call from work a tree over road by 8 30 another by 11am helped another caller to sort a query about ?? matter ha a good start will turn it off now.
Fix my own stuff up fabrication of down pipe gutters etc reloaded 50 rounds of 223 for Sat club shoot put up a solar pv panel and prepped the set up for LED lighting power up of my new garage with the crap gutters.... Helped mate flip knifes in his new purchase 2006 Bandit 65 sweet machine. I am jealous all went well fired it up a few mo's and it dies ah ha the safety cut out over disc hood NQR


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Video from today.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Sn4cBERju4E]http://youtu.be/Sn4cBERju4E[/video]



It's a start, a little more constant chatter....and drama, maybe a higher pitched voice and talk faster when you realized you spinning


----------



## ropensaddle

Toddppm said:


> It's a start, a little more constant chatter....and drama, maybe a higher pitched voice and talk faster when you realized you spinning



And shift gears on the saw lmfao


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Musta been a stihl :hmm3grin2orange:



Right! I was thinking maybe the dan hit a nail, or perhaps some old fencing... maybe he was going amish and using a bow saw?? lol. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

We chipped a BEAUTIFUL brush pile today with the help of my friend's backhoe. Blew through it in about an hour with 3 of us. Pruned 1 red oak, and got some busted branches from around a white pine. Truck was full and it was cold so we are gonna head back there again next week to prune some cherries and a willow. Went with my buddy to push back the chip piles where we dump, ran into some mechanical difficulties which turned a 20 minute job into a 3 hr project.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Right! I was thinking maybe the dan hit a nail, or perhaps some old fencing... maybe he was going amish and using a bow saw?? lol. :hmm3grin2orange:



That's what everbody says when they are watching someone cut a notch, " What's taking him so long?" they say, I say it too but 3 minutes to line up a wide open face on target really isn't that bad.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> That's what everbody says when they are watching someone cut a notch, " What's taking him so long?" they say, I say it too but 3 minutes to line up a wide open face on target really isn't that bad.



Well I guess with a stihl its acceptable


----------



## Zale

One inch of snow and 14 hours later its time to go to bed. I hate HOAs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Freakin Bloody Hell, these fools cannot drive in the rain, rains a little, they act like its the end of the world out here, crashes upon crashes, people crashing in their driveways, crash, crash........then... more crashes. W da F! ...........and why is it always oriental chicks? They are by far the worse!


----------



## sgreanbeans

What the heck is up with all the spam threads now. Think Darin otta make it to where you have to answer treenerd questions to become a member


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Freakin Bloody Hell, these fools cannot drive in the rain, rains a little, they act like its the end of the world out here, crashes upon crashes, people crashing in their driveways, crash, crash........then... more crashes. W da F! ...........and why is it always oriental chicks? They are by far the worse!



LOL thats funny! I would hate to see them here tomarrow, we are going to get freezing rain and ICE. Come on ICE!


----------



## treeclimber101

My sons standing dead center took his belt test last nite and did well , he has waited for this for 2+ years ,


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> My sons standing dead center took his belt test last nite and did well , he has waited for this for 2+ years ,



Did he have to go against the blond?? :msp_scared:

Edit: Oh wait, on second glance, that's you, huh?? lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> What the heck is up with all the spam threads now. Think Darin otta make it to where you have to answer treenerd questions to become a member



Oh boy lol now we will get a new member named tree nerd lmfao


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Did he have to go against the blond?? :msp_scared:
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, on second glance, that's you, huh?? lol.



Jesus your an ####ing idiot , ya spelled blonde wrong ....... Dork !


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Oh boy lol now we will get a new member named tree nerd lmfao



We already have Jarod...


----------



## treeclimber101

There's one sad snowplow , all dressed up and no where to go , LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> There's one sad snowplow , all dressed up and no where to go , LOL



Nice chip box!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Nice chip box!!



Yea I seen one last year , and said #### it my as well build one on there !


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> There's one sad snowplow , all dressed up and no where to go , LOL



Good man, I see ya got the wife covered


----------



## Blakesmaster

I have a terrible hangover and Pantera's "I'm Broken" is on repeat inside my brain. This is not a good day.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I have a terrible hangover and Pantera's "I'm Broken" is on repeat inside my brain. This is not a good day.



Halfway through the nite maybe consider switching to grass , never tried it myself but I heard it works nice


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> We already have Jarod...



At least spell my name right gay guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> At least spell my name right gay guy.



His mother gave him that nickname My. Dildo. Son. MDS. Or you can take out dildo and substitute in Drunk whatever's your fancy


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Halfway through the nite maybe consider switching to grass , never tried it myself but I heard it works nice



That #### is only good for hippies and nigg...um...I mean...I've never really found cannabis that pleasurable.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> His mother gave him that nickname My. Dildo. Son. MDS. Or you can take out dildo and substitute in Drunk whatever's your fancy



Mmm..... well, I guess we have something in common then, cuz from what I gathered, your moms wasn't exactly winning any parenting awards either. Isn't that right, Ed? It's okay, you're still Special to me!!:msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> That #### is only good for hippies and nigg...um...I mean...



Dude, you really should not be allowed to post when you are drunk. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, you really should not be allowed to post when you are drunk.
> Jeff



Right! They should put an intoxalock on his computer!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I feel like crap today. Been rainy here for a few days but we worked thru it all. Today I went and looked at a HOA that was worried about their 'tree's that are too tall.'
I stood in the rain and told them that is what the the tree does,, grow.
It was a massive red gum that we pruned in December. 
People are weird.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Mmm..... well, I guess we have something in common then, cuz from what I gathered, your moms wasn't exactly winning any parenting awards either. Isn't that right, Ed? It's okay, you're still Special to me!!:msp_smile:



Yea OL ma buck wasn't the hugging type , prolly why I am such a prick now , but I hug my kids so that doesn't happen again LOL


----------



## squad143

Snowed a heck of a lot yesterday.
Spent the day with my friend fabricating ramps for the mini skid steer
View attachment 275723

A little over built, but that's better than under built.
Next project will be to remove the drop down sides on the dump truck (converted to chip truck) and then mount the ramps in their place
View attachment 275724


----------



## Youngbuck20

jefflovstrom said:


> I feel like crap today. Been rainy here for a few days but we worked thru it all. Today I went and looked at a HOA that was worried about their 'tree's that are too tall.'
> I stood in the rain and told them that is what the the tree does,, grow.
> It was a massive red gum that we pruned in December.
> People are weird.
> Jeff



Well cant cha just cut the top off??? lol tell them to get a bonsai tree.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I used my chipper for the first time friday since i added the hydraulic assist. Its like a new chipper. It feeds alot faster then the new chippers. If you apply full pressure on the assist cylinder, it will stop the feed wheels, but you can just feather the amount of pressure you apply, and they just slow down. I have seen newer chippers feed wheels slow way down when you do the same thing, so i think i am gonna leave it alone for now. Maybe down the line, i will put a bigger pump on it. Overall, i am very pleased with the performance of the assist. here is a better picture.


----------



## mikewhite85

Highlight of the week was on Monday. I had a guy about 25' up in an avocado and one of my groundies was grinding a couple stumps and accidentally hit a 1" copper water line. Water was gushing so much it hit the guy in the tree!

Thankfully LA DWP came out quickly and shut off the valve by the sidewalk. I called a plumber to come by and fix the broken pipe and he wanted 400 to fix it!! I was planning on doing a bunch of estimates but fixing the pipe myself suddenly became worth my time. For 50 bucks in parts and 10 minutes of soldering it was fixed.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I used my chipper for the first time friday since i added the hydraulic assist. Its like a new chipper. It feeds alot faster then the new chippers. If you apply full pressure on the assist cylinder, it will stop the feed wheels, but you can just feather the amount of pressure you apply, and they just slow down. I have seen newer chippers feed wheels slow way down when you do the same thing, so i think i am gonna leave it alone for now. Maybe down the line, i will put a bigger pump on it. Overall, i am very pleased with the performance of the assist. here is a better picture.


Nice man very resourceful .....


----------



## Zale

mikewhite85 said:


> Highlight of the week was on Monday. I had a guy about 25' up in an avocado and one of my groundies was grinding a couple stumps and accidentally hit a 1" copper water line. Water was gushing so much it hit the guy in the tree!
> 
> Thankfully LA DWP came out quickly and shut off the valve by the sidewalk. I called a plumber to come by and fix the broken pipe and he wanted 400 to fix it!! I was planning on doing a bunch of estimates but fixing the pipe myself suddenly became worth my time. For 50 bucks in parts and 10 minutes of soldering it was fixed.



What did LA DWP charge you? Had the utilities been located?


----------



## VA-Sawyer

I don't normally post in this thread, but thought I would mention about my day yesterday. NWS called for a minor ice storm for us, and worse conditions just to our West. Dad called about noon, to say he was done at the Dr's, and would I be willing to meet him for lunch. I was planning to put some sheets of insulation on the overhead door at the shop, and McD's is next to Home Depot, so hitch the small trailer to the S10 Blazer and head out. The Freezing rain started just as I got outside. The Blazer was wet on one side and icy on the other. Roads were mostly dry, but the rain was coming down pretty good. After a mile or so, I gave the steering wheel a quick shake to check traction.... It was getting slick, so slowed down a bit.
Less than half a mile later this oncoming car crossed completely into my lane, and hit me head on before I could get my foot to the brake. I went from 30-35 mph to 0 mph in less than half the length of the Blazer. The Airbags went off and, that plus the seatbelt/shoulder harness, is why I'm here and able to peck this out. Just a broken wrist, and a very sore chest. 
Spent the afternoon and early evening at the hospital ER. Folks in the other car were hurt a lot worse, so I'm not going to complain too much about the hurting. So much for doing any tree work for a month or two.

My point is WEAR those seatbelts! My second point is, things can go bad in the blink of an eye, so have a fallback plan. My schedule for the next few weeks, isn't what I was thinking it was yesterday morning.
"Everybody be careful out there!"

Rick


----------



## mikewhite85

Zale said:


> What did LA DWP charge you? Had the utilities been located?



They did not. They have a free 24/7 service that turns on and off water mains. They do the same with electrical lines. We have actually taken out 2 high tension lines and they fixed it at no cost. Very thankful for this!


----------



## derwoodii

VA-Sawyer said:


> I don't normally post in this thread, but thought I would mention about my day yesterday. NWS called for a minor ice storm for us, and worse conditions just to our West. Dad called about noon, to say he was done at the Dr's, and would I be willing to meet him for lunch. I was planning to put some sheets of insulation on the overhead door at the shop, and McD's is next to Home Depot, so hitch the small trailer to the S10 Blazer and head out. The Freezing rain started just as I got outside. The Blazer was wet on one side and icy on the other. Roads were mostly dry, but the rain was coming down pretty good. After a mile or so, I gave the steering wheel a quick shake to check traction.... It was getting slick, so slowed down a bit.
> Less than half a mile later this oncoming car crossed completely into my lane, and hit me head on before I could get my foot to the brake. I went from 30-35 mph to 0 mph in less than half the length of the Blazer. The Airbags went off and, that plus the seatbelt/shoulder harness, is why I'm here and able to peck this out. Just a broken wrist, and a very sore chest.
> Spent the afternoon and early evening at the hospital ER. Folks in the other car were hurt a lot worse, so I'm not going to complain too much about the hurting. So much for doing any tree work for a month or two.
> 
> My point is WEAR those seatbelts! My second point is, things can go bad in the blink of an eye, so have a fallback plan. My schedule for the next few weeks, isn't what I was thinking it was yesterday morning.
> "Everybody be careful out there!"
> 
> Rick



dang them bags n belts are live savers, git well soon lad hey while yer off mending consider to do some learning grab a tree books ISA stuff whatever etc make the unwanted time off a opportunity to yourself


----------



## treeman75

VA-Sawyer said:


> I don't normally post in this thread, but thought I would mention about my day yesterday. NWS called for a minor ice storm for us, and worse conditions just to our West. Dad called about noon, to say he was done at the Dr's, and would I be willing to meet him for lunch. I was planning to put some sheets of insulation on the overhead door at the shop, and McD's is next to Home Depot, so hitch the small trailer to the S10 Blazer and head out. The Freezing rain started just as I got outside. The Blazer was wet on one side and icy on the other. Roads were mostly dry, but the rain was coming down pretty good. After a mile or so, I gave the steering wheel a quick shake to check traction.... It was getting slick, so slowed down a bit.
> Less than half a mile later this oncoming car crossed completely into my lane, and hit me head on before I could get my foot to the brake. I went from 30-35 mph to 0 mph in less than half the length of the Blazer. The Airbags went off and, that plus the seatbelt/shoulder harness, is why I'm here and able to peck this out. Just a broken wrist, and a very sore chest.
> Spent the afternoon and early evening at the hospital ER. Folks in the other car were hurt a lot worse, so I'm not going to complain too much about the hurting. So much for doing any tree work for a month or two.
> 
> My point is WEAR those seatbelts! My second point is, things can go bad in the blink of an eye, so have a fallback plan. My schedule for the next few weeks, isn't what I was thinking it was yesterday morning.
> "Everybody be careful out there!"
> 
> Rick



Dang man, that sounds scary! I almost always have my seat belt on. Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Toddppm

VA-Sawyer said:


> I don't normally post in this thread, but thought I would mention about my day yesterday. NWS called for a minor ice storm for us, and worse conditions just to our West. Dad called about noon, to say he was done at the Dr's, and would I be willing to meet him for lunch. I was planning to put some sheets of insulation on the overhead door at the shop, and McD's is next to Home Depot, so hitch the small trailer to the S10 Blazer and head out. The Freezing rain started just as I got outside. The Blazer was wet on one side and icy on the other. Roads were mostly dry, but the rain was coming down pretty good. After a mile or so, I gave the steering wheel a quick shake to check traction.... It was getting slick, so slowed down a bit.
> Less than half a mile later this oncoming car crossed completely into my lane, and hit me head on before I could get my foot to the brake. I went from 30-35 mph to 0 mph in less than half the length of the Blazer. The Airbags went off and, that plus the seatbelt/shoulder harness, is why I'm here and able to peck this out. Just a broken wrist, and a very sore chest.
> Spent the afternoon and early evening at the hospital ER. Folks in the other car were hurt a lot worse, so I'm not going to complain too much about the hurting. So much for doing any tree work for a month or two.
> 
> My point is WEAR those seatbelts! My second point is, things can go bad in the blink of an eye, so have a fallback plan. My schedule for the next few weeks, isn't what I was thinking it was yesterday morning.
> "Everybody be careful out there!"
> 
> Rick



Glad to hear you're going to come out alright.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 275845
View attachment 275846
View attachment 275847
View attachment 275848
This is what I did yesterday.


----------



## treeclimber101

VA-Sawyer said:


> I don't normally post in this thread, but thought I would mention about my day yesterday. NWS called for a minor ice storm for us, and worse conditions just to our West. Dad called about noon, to say he was done at the Dr's, and would I be willing to meet him for lunch. I was planning to put some sheets of insulation on the overhead door at the shop, and McD's is next to Home Depot, so hitch the small trailer to the S10 Blazer and head out. The Freezing rain started just as I got outside. The Blazer was wet on one side and icy on the other. Roads were mostly dry, but the rain was coming down pretty good. After a mile or so, I gave the steering wheel a quick shake to check traction.... It was getting slick, so slowed down a bit.
> Less than half a mile later this oncoming car crossed completely into my lane, and hit me head on before I could get my foot to the brake. I went from 30-35 mph to 0 mph in less than half the length of the Blazer. The Airbags went off and, that plus the seatbelt/shoulder harness, is why I'm here and able to peck this out. Just a broken wrist, and a very sore chest.
> Spent the afternoon and early evening at the hospital ER. Folks in the other car were hurt a lot worse, so I'm not going to complain too much about the hurting. So much for doing any tree work for a month or two.
> 
> My point is WEAR those seatbelts! My second point is, things can go bad in the blink of an eye, so have a fallback plan. My schedule for the next few weeks, isn't what I was thinking it was yesterday morning.
> "Everybody be careful out there!"
> 
> Rick


Oh man That's crazy , take care .


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh man That's crazy , take care .



Where's your hut gufstuston?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 275845
> View attachment 275846
> View attachment 275847
> View attachment 275848
> This is what I did yesterday.



You know you're married and sober when that sounds like a good time. just saying.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Where's your hut gufstuston?



Mine is the one on the left in the first pic. We had twenty some holes drilled and it seemed like most of the fish we were catching were out side of the huts. It was in the mid 30's so it wasnt too bad, and when your pulling fish through the ice every two min you dont get too cold.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> You know you're married and sober when that sounds like a good time. just saying.



I drank a pint of peppermint 80, I think that helped keep me warm too


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I drank a pint of peppermint 80, I think that helped keep me warm too



Did you wash it down with a wine cooler? :msp_smile:

Sounds kinda tasty, actually....


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Did you wash it down with a wine cooler? :msp_smile:
> 
> Sounds kinda tasty, actually....



I bet you can balance a wine cooler in the small of your back LOL ! Just saying buddy temperpedic has nuffin on the PMS !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I bet you can balance a wine cooler in the small of your back LOL ! Just saying buddy temperpedic has nuffin on the PMS !



I bet you could balance 18 cases of Boone's farm on the small of your back.... just saying.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Did you wash it down with a wine cooler? :msp_smile:
> 
> Sounds kinda tasty, actually....



No wine coolers for me, drank it straight.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I bet you could balance 18 cases of Boone's farm on the small of your back.... just saying.



Yea whatever .....


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I bet you could balance 18 cases of Boone's farm on the small of your back.... just saying.



I bet you can balance a beer on your head lmfao just saying


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my first job on the contract i just got with the power companys land management division. They want to remove this tree, and stump from this very popular wild flower trail. The trunk is about 41" diameter, and the rootball is about 6' high and 8' long with big rocks in it. I am guessing the stump alone weighs around 6000 lbs. They want me to cut the trunk off the trail, and roll the stump down the bank with doing very little damage to the sensitive wild flowers around the tree. Wish i could get the log out, because it would be a great log for the mill.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Found this craigslist listing locally for 2 - 200t saws for sale.

I have 2 used Stihl MS 200 top handle arborist saws. One is is very nice condition, the other is not as pretty cosmetically, but has a brand new carburetor. Both saws need nothing and are ready to go, both have 14" bar and chains. Your choice $400 each or $750 for both, price is firm. No texts, please. Call 717-71five-seven six two one. Thanks for looking.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my first job on the contract i just got with the power companys land management division. They want to remove this tree, and stump from this very popular wild flower trail. The trunk is about 41" diameter, and the rootball is about 6' high and 8' long with big rocks in it. I am guessing the stump alone weighs around 6000 lbs. They want me to cut the trunk off the trail, and roll the stump down the bank with doing very little damage to the sensitive wild flowers around the tree. Wish i could get the log out, because it would be a great log for the mill.



Shoot, no problem just get your mini in there and drag it down the trail LOL JK. Looks like a nice piece of wood.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my first job on the contract i just got with the power companys land management division. They want to remove this tree, and stump from this very popular wild flower trail. The trunk is about 41" diameter, and the rootball is about 6' high and 8' long with big rocks in it. I am guessing the stump alone weighs around 6000 lbs. They want me to cut the trunk off the trail, and roll the stump down the bank with doing very little damage to the sensitive wild flowers around the tree. Wish i could get the log out, because it would be a great log for the mill.



So how you going to do it 2tree ??


----------



## derwoodii

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my first job on the contract i just got with the power companys land management division. They want to remove this tree, and stump from this very popular wild flower trail. The trunk is about 41" diameter, and the rootball is about 6' high and 8' long with big rocks in it. I am guessing the stump alone weighs around 6000 lbs. They want me to cut the trunk off the trail, and roll the stump down the bank with doing very little damage to the sensitive wild flowers around the tree. Wish i could get the log out, because it would be a great log for the mill.



is it possible to cut clean clear the root plate & trifor winch flop it back whence it came then winch roll the log sideways carve a track seat outta it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

They just want it off the trailer, so no cool tree seat. I plan to comalong the root ball to hold it while i cut the tree. Clear the tree off the trail, and then flop the root ball down, and hope that my loader can slide it enough to get it to slide off the trailer into the gually.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You know you're married and sober when that sounds like a good time. just saying.



Just an excuse to get out of the house. So Treeman75, since you went ice fishing did you , uh, catch any ice?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Just an excuse to get out of the house. So Treeman75, since you went ice fishing did you , uh, catch any ice?



badum ching!

Waiting on the dumb furnace guy to show up and check my co2 levels or some #### this morning. Then it looks like I might get to shovel the sidewalk off. The excitement never ends in January at casa de Blake's!


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my first job on the contract i just got with the power companys land management division. They want to remove this tree, and stump from this very popular wild flower trail. The trunk is about 41" diameter, and the rootball is about 6' high and 8' long with big rocks in it. I am guessing the stump alone weighs around 6000 lbs. They want me to cut the trunk off the trail, and roll the stump down the bank with doing very little damage to the sensitive wild flowers around the tree. Wish i could get the log out, because it would be a great log for the mill.



dig out the hole a little and stand the stump back in it sitting level and it will never go anywhere.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> They just want it off the trailer, so no cool tree seat. I plan to comalong the root ball to hold it while i cut the tree. Clear the tree off the trail, and then flop the root ball down, and hope that my loader can slide it enough to get it to slide off the trailer into the gually.



Good luck with comealong maybe chain and dual binders and cheater pipe, tractor jack rigged to pull ! If comealong invest in a good one you should be able to push the log clear my 30 plus year bobcat could move 6 to 8 foot of it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am not worried about the log. Its the root ball that's gonna be the pain. I got a really go a. 3 ton chain comalong, so it won't be a problem.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am not worried about the log. Its the rolot ball that's gonna be the pain. I got a really go a. 3 ton chain comalong, so it won't be a problem.



That should work, if bit you could use your chipper winch.
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> That should work, if bit you could use your chipper winch.
> :msp_biggrin:



Idk if I am going to be able to get the skid loader back there without removing some of the bank on the trail at one spot. Its about a half mile off the road on a walking trail. It would be a real mother to get the chipper. Plus there is nothing to chip.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am not worried about the log. Its the root ball that's gonna be the pain. I got a really go a. 3 ton chain comalong, so it won't be a problem.



Root ball heavy and the angle its at, well maybe. Are you gonna try to suck it back in the hole with it or use your mini? If just supporting the ball is the goal so you can catch the end with your forks a block cut and placed underneath might be more sure than comealong!


----------



## tree MDS

I'd push it back into the hole and have it ground. That's just me though.. I'm not really in the habit of letting the customer dictate how I go about a job. 

Are wildflowers in season this time of year?? 

Harbor freight winch.....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Root ball heavy and the angle its at, well maybe. Are you gonna try to suck it back in the hole with it or use your mini? If just supporting the ball is the goal so you can catch the end with your forks a block cut and placed underneath might be more sure than comealong!





tree MDS said:


> I'd push it back into the hole and have it ground. That's just me though.. I'm not really in the habit of letting the customer dictate how I go about a job.
> 
> Are wildflowers in season this time of year??
> 
> Harbor freight winch.....



I want to be able to no just drop it on a block, but be able to raise it if needed. I am not taking the mini skid loader to try and handle this log. I am taking my Cat 236 skid loader. You would have to be a idiot to try and move that root ball with a mini. No dought some here would try.






PMS, when its a big contract thats has 20 some parks in it, i will push the root ball over the hill if they want me to. It will be the least amount of damage to the wild flower perserve. People are already marking some of the wildflowers for spring. This trail can get upwords of 1000 hikers a weekend when the flowers are in bloom. Dont you have a bottle calling your name?


----------



## ropensaddle

Yeah m8 that ones gonna be a bugger maybe need to gouge dirt off with forks, the only thing my grapple truck really strained on was big root balls! Too bad not closer to road a winch like mine would stand her back up!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here is a discription of the area

Shenk's Ferry Wildlife Preserve is one of the most impressive wildflower areas in the eastern United States and certainly one of the most popular natural locations in Lancaster County. PPL takes pride in preserving the glen as a wildflower sanctuary.

Located just north of Pequea along the Susquehanna River in southern Lancaster County, the 50-acre glen surrounds Grubb Run off of Green Hill Road.
The main wildflower trail is approximately 1 mile long and follows Grubb Run along easy walking path on fairly flat terrain.

At least 73 species of flowers bloom from mid-March until the end of May. More than 60 other species of flowers bloom during the summer and fall. Some of the more common flowers include Dutchman's breeches, wild geranium, wild ginger, Virginia bluebells, mayapple, trillium and spring beauty.

Shenk’s Ferry Wildflower Preserve is open to the public each day from dawn to dusk. Please stay on the trails and help us preserve the area for future generations.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I want to be able to no just drop it on a block, but be able to raise it if needed. I am not taking the mini skid loader to try and handle this log. I am taking my Cat 236 skid loader. You would have to be a idiot to try and move that root ball with a mini. No dought some here would try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMS, when its a big contract thats has 20 some parks in it, i will push the root ball over the hill if they want me to. It will be the least amount of damage to the wild flower perserve. People are already marking some of the wildflowers for spring. This trail can get upwords of 1000 hikers a weekend when the flowers are in bloom. Dont you have a bottle calling your name?



Sounds like they found the right girl for the job! Don't forget to pick some flowers while yer there... Homo!!:msp_smile:

And it's good that you have the customer figuring out how to do your job for you... after all, this ain't whipping weeds and blowing off walkways... lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> I want to be able to no just drop it on a block, but be able to raise it if needed. I am not taking the mini skid loader to try and handle this log. I am taking my Cat 236 skid loader. You would have to be a idiot to try and move that root ball with a mini. No dought some here would try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMS, when its a big contract thats has 20 some parks in it, i will push the root ball over the hill if they want me to. It will be the least amount of damage to the wild flower perserve. People are already marking some of the wildflowers for spring. This trail can get upwords of 1000 hikers a weekend when the flowers are in bloom. Dont you have a bottle calling your name?



Haha if your meaning me have a bottle calling my name? I have not drank since 95 and I thought you only had the mini you might want to leave the grapple at home :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is a discription of the area
> 
> Shenk's Ferry Wildlife Preserve is one of the most impressive wildflower areas in the eastern United States and certainly one of the most popular natural locations in Lancaster County. PPL takes pride in preserving the glen as a wildflower sanctuary.
> 
> Located just north of Pequea along the Susquehanna River in southern Lancaster County, the 50-acre glen surrounds Grubb Run off of Green Hill Road.
> The main wildflower trail is approximately 1 mile long and follows Grubb Run along easy walking path on fairly flat terrain.
> 
> At least 73 species of flowers bloom from mid-March until the end of May. More than 60 other species of flowers bloom during the summer and fall. Some of the more common flowers include Dutchman's breeches, wild geranium, wild ginger, Virginia bluebells, mayapple, trillium and spring beauty.
> 
> Shenk’s Ferry Wildflower Preserve is open to the public each day from dawn to dusk. Please stay on the trails and help us preserve the area for future generations.



Yes, please stay on the trail, as to avoid any damage to the precious little wild flowers..... unless of course you plan on rolling a six foot root ball over them, cuz we're to cheap to cough up $300 to have a stump ground out.. 

Sounds like a prize account...


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yes, please stay on the trail, as to avoid any damage to the precious little wild flowers..... unless of course you plan on rolling a six foot root ball over them, cuz we're to cheap to cough up $300 to have a stump ground out..
> 
> Sounds like a prize account...



Lol likely how I would have done it ground the log and stump right where she lay then push the dust over the hill fertilizing the wild flowers but I'd be higher than you


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Haha if your meaning me have a bottle calling my name? I have not drank since 95 and I thought you only had the mini you might want to leave the grapple at home :hmm3grin2orange:



i was talking about pms, not you.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Lol likely how I would have done it ground the log and stump right where she lay then push the dust over the hill fertilizing the wild flowers but I'd be higher than you



i would have to put monster truck tires on my grinder to get the top of the root ball.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol likely how I would have done it ground the log and stump right where she lay then push the dust over the hill fertilizing the wild flowers but I'd be higher than you



My guy would've only charged me $300.... maybe a little more if it was that far of a distance to travel into the trail with the grinder. I don't bother marking him up usually (just glad to get it out of my hair). I probably would just grade the dirt and grindings out, and maybe have jayrod plant some flowers.. lol.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> Just an excuse to get out of the house. So Treeman75, since you went ice fishing did you , uh, catch any ice?



Ya, its a good reason to get out of the house and to hang with a few buddies. Didnt catch any ice but I about ate some! We caught over a hundred fish.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> i would have to put monster truck tires on my grinder to get the top of the root ball.



Well I hear ya there but I have always found a way to get them done, though; I do admit, that one would create a bit of a challenge!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> My guy would've only charged me $300.... maybe a little more if it was that far of a distance to travel into the trail with the grinder. I don't bother marking him up usually (just glad to get it out of my hair). I probably would just grade the dirt and grindings out, and maybe have jayrod plant some flowers.. lol.



I probably wont have time to plant flowers, but maybe your boyfriend has time.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well I hear ya there but I have always found a way to get them done, though; I do admit, that one would create a bit of a challenge!



If I couldn't push it back in with the tractor, I could easily WINCH it back in with the Farmi... of course what do I know.. I'm just a drunk!!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> If I couldn't push it back in with the tractor, I could easily WINCH it back in with the Farmi... of course what do I know.. I'm just a drunk!!



If its cost plus Half mile winch cable 6 to 20 new snatch blocks = not one ruffled flower child 

PS: oh yeah some of those fancy two way walkie talkies lol


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Idk if I am going to be able to get the skid loader back there without removing some of the bank on the trail at one spot. Its about a half mile off the road on a walking trail. It would be a real mother to get the chipper. Plus there is nothing to chip.



Well in that case I wouldn't bring the chipper then.

Actually that stump ain't nothing a carbide chain and a matix couldn't handle. Chop off the dirt and slice it until it can be moved with the mini or by hand. I have done a few like that, you don't need a carbide if you blow the dirt off. You can do it... just think, " how would the Amish do it".


----------



## treeclimber101

If you were all charging for ideas on how to deal with that stump , I'd say it would about a 3ger ! Just saying its a ####ing stump , get rid of it , make it a chip pile .


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> If you were all charging for ideas on how to deal with that stump , I'd say it would about a 3ger ! Just saying its a ####ing stump , get rid of it , make it a chip pile .



So we are going to use the chipper then?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> So we are going to use the chipper then?



Can you help me for a day next week ?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Can you help me for a day next week ?



What day?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> What day?



Dunno yet , but its real good money you should be in the tree for less the 5 hours , I will call ya this week .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Dunno yet , but its real good money you should be in the tree for less the 5 hours , I will call ya this week .



He loves to climb honey locusts!


----------



## treeman82

Did 3 good sized removals from the ground today, and 2 BS ones as well. Out of there by 11:15, right before the snow started getting bad. Did some running around and lunch and then salted 5 driveways for a friend. Plans for tomorrow are promising.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Did 3 good sized removals from the ground today, and 2 BS ones as well. Out of there by 11:15, right before the snow started getting bad. Did some running around and lunch and then salted 5 driveways for a friend. Plans for tomorrow are promising.



I think you forgot the part where someone is screwing you out of some money today!


----------



## treeman82

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think you forgot the part where someone is screwing you out of some money today!



So I am gathering that you are one of those "mean" fat people... as opposed to the jolly type. That's ok, I know plenty of your type and I hope that they all die terrible deaths.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> So I am gathering that you are one of those "mean" fat people... as opposed to the jolly type. That's ok, I know plenty of your type and I hope that they all die terrible deaths.



Repped.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> So I am gathering that you are one of those "mean" fat people... as opposed to the jolly type. That's ok, I know plenty of your type and I hope that they all die terrible deaths.



I just wanted to make sure i didnt miss anything you worthless tree tard. If your gonna get ignorant, I hope you get a splinter from MDS butt plug! I just seen the class list at some of the upcoming tree conventions. Maybe the members of Aboristsite could come together and take a collection up, to send you to a business 101 class. 

You should write a book: "How to get screwed with your pants on". TCIA could probably use it during there business classes to teach others how not the make the same mistakes as you! On second thought, most business owners most likely know this simple skill set already.

Maybe you can watch martha stewart, if nothing else, you will be able to make curtins for your boyfriend.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Repped.



I am supprised at this time of the night, you could hold your head up, let alone spell.

Tip that bottle and take another swig!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am supprised at this time of the night, you could hold your head up, let alone spell.
> 
> Tip that bottle and take another swig!



Repped .


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> So I am gathering that you are one of those "mean" fat people... as opposed to the jolly type. That's ok, I know plenty of your type and I hope that they all die terrible deaths.



Die horrible deaths , sounds like you need to take a break from modern warfare there buddy !


----------



## tree MDS

Oh boy, Cankles and Lardfingers have joined forces.... lookout!! :msp_scared:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out with a couple of my guys, we had to kill a ficus and grind the stump with our SC60XT Vermeer. Tracked deal. What a POS. All the controls are electrical switches, not hydraulic. So there is no "feel" to the machine. Push a Button, it moves so much, jerks around as the system has lag. Thing has some power though, eats it up like nothing. But I would still rather have some some fluid controls, instead of a robot.
Anybody used a bandit stump grinder? Our dealer moved down close to us and they have a new one sitting there, time for a demo!

BTW, we run all Bandit chippers, highly impressed, these things are nice!


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out with a couple of my guys, we had to kill a ficus and grind the stump with our SC60XT Vermeer. Tracked deal. What a POS. All the controls are electrical switches, not hydraulic. So there is no "feel" to the machine. Push a Button, it moves so much, jerks around as the system has lag. Thing has some power though, eats it up like nothing. But I would still rather have some some fluid controls, instead of a robot.
> Anybody used a bandit stump grinder? Our dealer moved down close to us and they have a new one sitting there, time for a demo!
> 
> BTW, we run all Bandit chippers, highly impressed, these things are nice!



Electric over hydro I guess? Sounds confounded.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> So I am gathering that you are one of those "mean" fat people... as opposed to the jolly type. That's ok, I know plenty of your type and I hope that they all die terrible deaths.



He's just trying to be like Eddie. I'm thinking that he lacks his own individual personality. I think they call them types "followers". 

Edit: Glug, glug!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> He's just trying to be like Eddie. I'm thinking that he lacks his own individual personality. I think they call them types "followers".
> 
> Edit: Glug, glug!!!



As if being like you would be better? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Severe storms heading in tornado watch now oh boy here comes spring I can only imagine summer. On a good note looks like two weeks behind so when it quits raining skit it lol


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Severe storms heading in tornado watch now oh boy here comes spring I can only imagine summer. On a good note looks like two weeks behind so when it quits raining skit it lol



Auntie M and unkey rope get in the cellar , I think we're gonna see some wind tomorrow nite here , supposed to drop 30 degrees in less then 4 hours , should shake #### up a bit .


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> He's just trying to be like Eddie. I'm thinking that he lacks his own individual personality. I think they call them types "followers".
> 
> Edit: Glug, glug!!!



I only follow one man ............ Jesus ...........


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Auntie M and unkey rope get in the cellar , I think we're gonna see some wind tomorrow nite here , supposed to drop 30 degrees in less then 4 hours , should shake #### up a bit .



Haha, what cellar; I have a hole dug we will run to if we hear a train coming as the trailer house ain't tied down. It was supposed to be temporary housing 8 years ago, then the economy tanked and now just trying to keep the farm! I wonder to myself all the time why I did not just become a mailman or something lol


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Haha, what cellar; I have a hole dug we will run to if we hear a train coming as the trailer house ain't tied down. It was supposed to be temporary housing 8 years ago, then the economy tanked and now just trying to keep the farm! I wonder to myself all the time why I did not just become a mailman or something lol



Things are starting to look a bit more promising , and I hope that trickles your way .


----------



## dbl612

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out with a couple of my guys, we had to kill a ficus and grind the stump with our SC60XT Vermeer. Tracked deal. What a POS. All the controls are electrical switches, not hydraulic. So there is no "feel" to the machine. Push a Button, it moves so much, jerks around as the system has lag. Thing has some power though, eats it up like nothing. But I would still rather have some some fluid controls, instead of a robot.
> Anybody used a bandit stump grinder? Our dealer moved down close to us and they have a new one sitting there, time for a demo!
> 
> BTW, we run all Bandit chippers, highly impressed, these things are nice!


might want to check with vermeer, most electric over hydraulic systems on const. equipment have adjustments to tune out or minimize that lag that you are experiencing.


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> Die horrible deaths , sounds like you need to take a break from modern warfare there buddy !



Modern warfare? I just wish for the death of my enemies... sadly several of them are fat, or in the case of the above party... inbred and obese.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Modern warfare? I just wish for the death of my enemies... sadly several of them are fat, or in the case of the above party... inbred and obese.



This inbred obese fat guy worked all day today and got paid what I was supposed to. How about you? Don't answer cause I am sure you didn't get a full payment. I pray to god every night when I lay my fat head down to sleep that you will learn how to run a business. By the way how's your wife/ sister doing?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> This inbred obese fat guy worked all day today and got paid what I was supposed to. How about you? Don't answer cause I am sure you didn't get a full payment. I pray to god every night when okay my fat head down to sleep that you will learn how yo run a business. By the way how's your wife sister doing?



You should just stick to being a nice harmless doofus. This whole tough guy/comic thing is falling kinda flat. Just an observation. I mean it is funny... just maybe not in the way you were hoping for.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> You should just stick to being a nice harmless doofus. This whole tough guy/comic thing is falling kinda flat. Just an observation. I mean it is funny... just maybe not in the way you were hoping for.



I will take your comment with a swig of jack.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I will take your comment with a swig of jack.



Yea 2 tree it's totally OK to be passive aggressive just hide your insecurities in quick little one liners ! And if you defend yourself somehow that makes you a tough guy .............. On the Internet ...................which seems to be a oxymoron ! Nuffin scarier then having a guy 800 miles. Away say there gonna kick your ass !!!!!!


----------



## treemandan

Do any of you buds wanna go campin?:msp_tongue: I just got my Boy Scouts kit all full up of pb and j soes Ima ready. Yeah. we're going need that bottle of Jack, probably a couple.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Do any of you homies wanna go campin?:msp_tongue:



Camp pokeinhiney is open ? I always loved that place ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

I'm think I'm just gonna go have a couple more beers...


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I'm think I'm just gonna go have a couple more beers...



Sounds good! We'll pick you up at 8 !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Do any of you faggots wanna go campin?:msp_tongue: I just got my Boy Scouts kit all full up of KY and condoms soes Ima ready. Yeah. we're going need that bottle of Jack, probably a couple.



Run little rabbit, run!


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Run little rabbit, run!



It can't, I keep it in a cage.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Run little rabbit, run!



I went and took down that little poplar with the dead top and rotten bottom today. I spiked up and blew it out, had to lower 1 little limb. I even backed the chipper into the driveway all by myself! All the way up to the base of the tree.


----------



## ropensaddle

I leave this place 4 hours come back to wanna go camping homo and beastly innuendo. Gee wiz fellers they not have chicks out there ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to finshing this stump grinding job i started yesturday.

It was a beautiful day working outside yesturday.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Gotta guy who is like a "Bull in a China Shop", dude destroys chit constantly, time to shoot da bull.


----------



## tree MDS

Man, stopped by my wood wood splitter buddy's house this morning. He was complaining that his vision is all blurry, and he's having trouble seeing. He was practically stumbling around (sober). I was only there about ten minutes, when his old man showed up to take him to the hospital. Pretty scary... he's one of my oldest friends (my age). He was hit by a car on his bike when he was 13. Suffered some significant brain damage as a result. Really good guy though.. I hope it's nothing serious!! He says he's been having problems since around the beginning of the year. I'm kinda worried.


----------



## treeclimber101

Got my hands on a 540 demo today , and you can bury a 16" bar and it still pulls , nice saw , heavy as hell but nice










it will walk all over a 201 and quieter then a 200 t power wise prolly identical


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Got my hands on a 540 demo today , and you can bury a 16" bar and it still pulls , nice saw , heavy as hell but nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will walk all over a 201 and quieter then a 200 t power wise prolly identical



If it's identical power wise to a 200T it won't "walk all over a 201", at least it won't walk all over mine. Husky figure out how to balance a top handle with this model or does the nose still fall forward like a stumbling drunk?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> If it's identical power wise to a 200T it won't "walk all over a 201", at least it won't walk all over mine. Husky figure out how to balance a top handle with this model or does the nose still fall forward like a stumbling drunk?



No it falls backwards , I can see fatigue on your wrists being a big issue , and yea I have a 201 and it ain't #### compared to this . Have you run one ?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> No it falls backwards , I can see fatigue on your wrists being a big issue , and yea I have a 201 and it ain't #### compared to this . Have you run one ?



A 201 or a 540? I've yet to hold a 540 hence my question, but my 201 runs right with if not ahead of any of my 6 200's or anybody else's 200's I have run. If only it would stay running...grrrrrr.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> A 201 or a 540? I've yet to hold a 540 hence my question, but my 201 runs right with if not ahead of any of my 6 200's or anybody else's 200's I have run. If only it would stay running...grrrrrr.



I know you have a 201 , so a 540 .... You will see that they are close to making a true acceptable alternate to a 200 , I ordered one I won't have it til middle of march , tried to buy the demo , and I couldn't .


----------



## treeclimber101

And I have always been a hardcore stihl fan


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I know you have a 201 , so a 540 .... You will see that they are close to making a true acceptable alternate to a 200 , I ordered one I won't have it til middle of march , tried to buy the demo , and I couldn't .



Cool. I told my saw shop to call me when he gets them in, haven't heard from him yet. I don't really need another top handle but I'm sure I'll buy one because...well, ####ed if I know other than I wanna run one.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> If only it would stay running...grrrrrr.



Your 201 won't stay running?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Man, stopped by my wood wood splitter buddy's house this morning. He was complaining that his vision is all blurry, and he's having trouble seeing. He was practically stumbling around (sober). I was only there about ten minutes, when his old man showed up to take him to the hospital. Pretty scary... he's one of my oldest friends (my age). He was hit by a car on his bike when he was 13. Suffered some significant brain damage as a result. Really good guy though.. I hope it's nothing serious!! He says he's been having problems since around the beginning of the year. I'm kinda worried.



Compassion? Concern for another's well being? Some other emotion other than pissed off? Man, who are you and what have you done with MDS?

Hit the gime hard for an hour then went for shop supplies. Stopped at an Army surplus store, grabbed a few ammo boxes, gas masks with extra filters and a couple different water purification systems. I keep forgetting to stop by the township building for the free radiation pills. I got some dessicant bags to store my ammo , dated each box and lovingly placed them in the ammo boxes...twice.
I did all this today mainly because i didn't want to do my taxes and rest assured I won't be so meticulous with my taxes. No,for that I just scribble a bunch of bull#### and send it in. According to the 2nd Amendment I am supposed to have all these bullets so I am gonna deduct em.


----------



## tree MDS

I think he's gonna be okay. The levels for his seizure meds were like four times what they should be (Dilantin maybe?) Kinda scary for sure though. Dude's one of those characters that make this whole humorous ordeal almost worthwhile. Besides, I don't split firewood. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And I have always been a hardcore stihl fan



Just please, whatever you do, do not attempt to sharpen that poor saw!! :msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I think he's gonna be okay. The levels for his seizure meds were like four times what they should be (Dilantin maybe?) Kinda scary for sure though. Dude's one of those characters that make this whole humorous ordeal almost worthwhile. Besides, I don't split firewood. Lol.



Maybe you ought to rethink letting him split wood?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Maybe you ought to rethink letting him split wood?



Nah, he's okay. We've been doing the wood thing for more than a decade probably. He loves it. I think it would do more harm to take that from him. Its a tradition. He's a good man. I always wonder what would've become of him, had it not been for that car.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Nah, he's okay. We've been doing the wood thing for more than a decade probably. He loves it. I think it would do more harm to take that from him. Its a tradition. He's a good man. I always wonder what would've become of him, had it not been for that car.



Glad your friends OK rummy ....


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your 201 won't stay running?



It seems like it is on a good stretch now but it has been in the shop more than out of it since I bought it. Was the first one sold in my area. I use it in the bucket regularly but still don't trust it enough to take it on a climb.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your 201 won't stay running?



I have heard this same complaint from a lot of user's, (ten's of thousands), 
Give or take a few.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> It seems like it is on a good stretch now but it has been in the shop more than out of it since I bought it. Was the first one sold in my area. I use it in the bucket regularly but still don't trust it enough to take it on a climb.



Do the mods, it will waken it up alot!

You interested in buying any diamond wheels for sharpening green teeth. I bought 3 new wheels. I can sell them for $125 plus a couple bucks for shipping. I think retail is around $160


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> If it's identical power wise to a 200T it won't "walk all over a 201", at least it won't walk all over mine. Husky figure out how to balance a top handle with this model or does the nose still fall forward like a stumbling drunk?



Well if it runs it will beat the crap outta the 200t:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

So today wasnt to bad, until:

I was grinding, and for some reason a keyway must have fallen out of one of the drive wheels, and the machine would barely get out of its own way. So that slowed grinding way down. I had to keep pulling the grinder out of the hole with the mini. 

Then i look down after pulling the grinder out of the hole, and there is one of the inner track guide rollers laying on the ground from the mini. WTF. Apparently the snap ring, cracked, and fell apart. 

I was limping the grinder threw, trying to get the last stump done, so i didnt have to go back another time, looks likes it gonna pour. Look at the radar, and its all green. I load everything up, run home, unload, its starts to rain. The kicker is for only like 5 mins. I decided, that i was gonna call it a day. Gonna get everything fixxed back up, and go out and finish up later in the week. 

I decided, this little grinder is costing me more money, then its making me. I am looking at getting one of the Carlton SP7015 TRX Stump Cutter. Does anyont have one? How do you like it?


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> So today wasnt to bad, until:
> 
> I was grinding, and for some reason a keyway must have fallen out of one of the drive wheels, and the machine would barely get out of its own way. So that slowed grinding way down. I had to keep pulling the grinder out of the hole with the mini.
> 
> Then i look down after pulling the grinder out of the hole, and there is one of the inner track guide rollers laying on the ground from the mini. WTF. Apparently the snap ring, cracked, and fell apart.
> 
> I was limping the grinder threw, trying to get the last stump done, so i didnt have to go back another time, looks likes it gonna pour. Look at the radar, and its all green. I load everything up, run home, unload, its starts to rain. The kicker is for only like 5 mins. I decided, that i was gonna call it a day. Gonna get everything fixxed back up, and go out and finish up later in the week.
> 
> I decided, this little grinder is costing me more money, then its making me. I am looking at getting one of the Carlton SP7015 TRX Stump Cutter. Does anyont have one? How do you like it?


I don't have one but I believe if its in your budget your gonna like it! I have the sc602 tow behind equal power and I love it except clutch scatters every 200 hrs!

But 200 hours averaging 10 stumps per hour = not too bad!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Is it the same clutch in sp7015 TRX? 

Its alot of money, but when you almost always have guys standing around waiting for you to grind a stump, so you can clean it up and top soil, its start costing you money. I figure its a long term investment.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Is it the same clutch in sp7015 TRX?
> 
> Its alot of money, but when you almost always have guys standing around waiting for you to grind a stump, so you can clean it up and top soil, its start costing you money. I figure its a long term investment.



No I doubt same but what I find there is always something they design to break! Well I'm glad I bought mine but thats if I make it to june then its paid for and I can then try to catch up on other responsibilities I had to let slide! If I had it to do over I would of saved up to buy anything!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out with a couple of my guys, we had to kill a ficus and grind the stump with our SC60XT Vermeer. Tracked deal. What a POS. All the controls are electrical switches, not hydraulic. So there is no "feel" to the machine. Push a Button, it moves so much, jerks around as the system has lag. Thing has some power though, eats it up like nothing. But I would still rather have some some fluid controls, instead of a robot.
> Anybody used a bandit stump grinder? Our dealer moved down close to us and they have a new one sitting there, time for a demo!
> 
> BTW, we run all Bandit chippers, highly impressed, these things are nice!



SGB, Aspen tree has a 4400 with the wire tethered remote, and I would always turn the travel speed and swing way down once I got to the stump as it would launch otherwise, also their's had a 50hp dsl so I would run it 3/4 throttle and use the tourque that helped on clean up as they have 1100 green teeth so wide open it made a mess. Loved the remote but hated the lack of hydraulic feel,
Paul


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do the mods, it will waken it up alot!
> 
> You interested in buying any diamond wheels for sharpening green teeth. I bought 3 new wheels. I can sell them for $125 plus a couple bucks for shipping. I think retail is around $160



The mods are done. I believe mine was the first 201 Brad did after his test model. I have no problem with the power of the saw, just the reliability.

Thanks for the wheel offer but I really don't have the shop room for a sharpening station just yet, need a bigger shop asap.


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I know you have a 201 , so a 540 .... You will see that they are close to making a true acceptable alternate to a 200 , I ordered one I won't have it til middle of march , tried to buy the demo , and I couldn't .



How much they going for Eddie?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to court yesterday. We had a guy get a ticket for tread depth. He had less than 2/32 of a inch, but the cop gave him a ticket cause any thing over 26001 needs that or more. Problem, the truck is under 26000, so the code that he listed on the ticket did not apply to my truck, we where legal at 1/32, Judge agreed, dismissed! That helps the points against our DOT number for the whole company.........winning. New in house rule, anything at 4/32 or under gets replaced.

Old boss spent 7g's on getting our lot fixed with a paving company full of crack heads, putting DG down in all the MASSIVE pot holes in my yard. It lasted about .........not. I spent 350 on 20yds of 3/4 recycled concrete, problem solved. Going to rent a skid loader today and play in the yard, spreading it out. Who puts DG down for big trucks! Every bit it of it was picked up and tracked right back out the gate in it came in.


----------



## squad143

Was crazy warm yesterday (14 C 57 F). Set a record for Toronto for Jan. 30.
Today it's snowing. Crazy weather.
The other day I managed to get the ramps mounted. Today, just have to do a few mods to pin them in so they don't fall down while transporting them.
View attachment 276603

Just spoke to my sign maker and he's working on some lettering for the back.
I had an illustrator draw a couple if images for me this spring and I hope to use them in my advertising.
Here is roughly what the back gate will look like:
View attachment 276604

Having some stickers made up as well.


----------



## squad143

Anyone know how to make the pics show up large when posting instead of the little thumbnails?


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> How much they going for Eddie?



Dunno , I offered 650 for the demo and he said that is almost the cost new ? I am guessing 600/700 somewhere In there , badass for sure . I want one though , I ordered a new 338 and husky cancelled the order from the dealer and said they will replaced by the 540 so I ordered one , he's only getting nine to start


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

squad143 said:


> Was crazy warm yesterday (14 C 57 F). Set a record for Toronto for Jan. 30.
> Today it's snowing. Crazy weather.
> The other day I managed to get the ramps mounted. Today, just have to do a few mods to pin them in so they don't fall down while transporting them.
> View attachment 276603
> 
> Just spoke to my sign maker and he's working on some lettering for the back.
> I had an illustrator draw a couple if images for me this spring and I hope to use them in my advertising.
> Here is roughly what the back gate will look like:
> View attachment 276604
> 
> Having some stickers made up as well.



Like this?












You just preview the post, right click on picture. Copy shortcut, then click on insert image button on toolbar, then click from url. Then paste, deselect box below file name, and click ok.

I have to say, the picture of the mini with log, kinda reminds me of aerial mason and his stiener.


----------



## treeman75

Man, it is cold out today!


----------



## treeman75

I just put a brisket in the smoker. I think im going crazy!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I just put a brisket in the smoker. I think im going crazy!



Ummmmmmmmm..... Brisket.......


----------



## squad143

Thanks for the info 2tree. I used to do that on my PC. Hardly on there since I got the iPad. Now I usually upload the pics off the iPhone via tapatalk and surf via the IPad.



2treeornot2tree said:


> I have to say, the picture of the mini with log, kinda reminds me of aerial mason and his stiener.



Thems fighting words :biggrin: 

Actually its a Thomas 25G with a BMG. Works pretty good, but since borrowing a Vermeer S600tx I've decided to upgrade to a diesel/tracked machine. There's a used Ditch Witch SK650 that I have my eye on and hope to own soon.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

squad143 said:


> Thanks for the info 2tree. I used to do that on my PC. Hardly on there since I got the iPad. Now I usually upload the pics off the iPhone via tapatalk and surf via the IPad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thems fighting words :biggrin:
> 
> Actually its a Thomas 25G with a BMG. Works pretty good, but since borrowing a Vermeer S600tx I've decided to upgrade to a diesel/tracked machine. There's a used Ditch Witch SK650 that I have my eye on and hope to own soon.:msp_thumbsup:



Seems like there is always something bigger and better in this industry that would make your life easier. I know I have quite a big list, expensive one at that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been trying to get a mortage to buy a house, and the stupid bank tells me to stop writing so much off. If i pay more taxes, then i can get a mortage as per the fani may, fredy mac mortage mininum requirements. What the hell happen to this goverment saying they were going to help small business. The only thing the administration seems to be helping small business do is go out of business. WTF is this world coming to. I hate where this country is headed more and more everyday. Our four fathers must be rolling in there graves. I feel really bad for my kids, because i am sure this country will really be in the ####ter by the time there my age.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been trying to get a mortage to buy a house, and the stupid bank tells me to stop writing so much off. If i pay more taxes, then i can get a mortage as per the fani may, fredy mac mortage mininum requirements. What the hell happen to this goverment saying they were going to help small business. The only thing the administration seems to be helping small business do is go out of business. WTF is this world coming to. I hate where this country is headed more and more everyday. Our four fathers must be rolling in there graves. I feel really bad for my kids, because i am sure this country will really be in the ####ter by the time there my age.



I don't mean to kick you while you're down, but what have you personally done to try to change anything? I hear a lot of people complain but very few have any interest in taking action.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mike Cantolina said:


> I don't mean to kick you while you're down, but what have you personally done to try to change anything? I hear a lot of people complain but very few have any interest in taking action.



If you mean like vote, I sure do. The problem is there is to many welfare and people with there head in the sand that vote these career polititons in. Or do you mean, pay another $20,000 a year in taxes and just throw my receipts in the trash. If you mean something else, tell me what you mean?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you mean like vote, I sure do. The problem is there is to many welfare and people with there head in the sand that vote these career polititons in. Or do you mean, pay another $20,000 a year in taxes and just throw my receipts in the trash. If you mean something else, tell me what you mean?



Good luck with the mortgage buddy , small business is the plague for lenders , I take 45,000 a year for myself barely what I need to live and I tried to refinance for a better rate and they laughed at me , and get this I only owe 160 and some change on my house ! Do your self a favor collect a check for a solid 6 months to a year and then try again , it looks better to be a employee then a employer anymore


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I won't derail the thread anymore, I'll just say organization is the only way to change it. I agree, voting for preselected candidates won't help.

Check out Campaign for Liberty - Reclaim the Republic. Restore the Constitution. or similar organizations.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just hate to pay a crap load of taxes, when i could pay for a new grinder or something else i could use.

I am going to find a private investor to loan me the money.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I just hate to pay a crap load of taxes, when i could pay for a new grinder or something else i could use.
> 
> I am going to find a private investor to loan me the money.



Are you buying a second home or is this your first ?


----------



## tree MDS

*I'll kick the other side...*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Been trying to get a mortage to buy a house, and the stupid bank tells me to stop writing so much off. If i pay more taxes, then i can get a mortage as per the fani may, fredy mac mortage mininum requirements. What the hell happen to this goverment saying they were going to help small business. The only thing the administration seems to be helping small business do is go out of business. WTF is this world coming to. I hate where this country is headed more and more everyday. Our four fathers must be rolling in there graves. I feel really bad for my kids, because i am sure this country will really be in the ####ter by the time there my age.



Certainty not my area of expertise, but the idea I got was that you're supposed to make it look like you make enough (consistently) to actually pay the mortgage. Paying more taxes, is unfortunately part of that. Maybe you need a new accountant. Just saying.:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

I was told the rule of thumb is a 3rd of the entire mortgage should be round about your income for a year , so if your spending 200 , you need to show 70 , just for a year though . I know it's tough man but MDS is right you can't always show a loss or break even , there on to that now


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been trying to get a mortage to buy a house, and the stupid bank tells me to stop writing so much off. If i pay more taxes, then i can get a mortage as per the fani may, fredy mac mortage mininum requirements. What the hell happen to this goverment saying they were going to help small business. The only thing the administration seems to be helping small business do is go out of business. WTF is this world coming to. I hate where this country is headed more and more everyday. Our four fathers must be rolling in there graves. I feel really bad for my kids, because i am sure this country will really be in the ####ter by the time there my age.



debt to income can be a real killer. I use two banks, two small local banks. The bank I buy all my equipment through dont report to the credit bureaus and my other bank is where I have my house and some other stuff. On my credit report it dosnt show my business debt so my debt to income looks awesome. I would try to get into a small local bank.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Dunno , I offered 650 for the demo and he said that is almost the cost new ? I am guessing 600/700 somewhere In there , badass for sure . I want one though , I ordered a new 338 and husky cancelled the order from the dealer and said they will replaced by the 540 so I ordered one , he's only getting nine to start



My dealer is still on the fence about getting them. If he does, he will need to spend a lot of money on computer software to work on them.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> debt to income can be a real killer. I use two banks, two small local banks. The bank I buy all my equipment through dont report to the credit bureaus and my other bank is where I have my house and some other stuff. On my credit report it dosnt show my business debt so my debt to income looks awesome. I would try to get into a small local bank.



I heard credit unions are pretty good to .


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> My dealer is still on the fence about getting them. If he does, he will need to spend a lot of money on computer software to work on them.
> Jeff



He's not gonna sell the newest climbing saw ? Seems like a dollar waiting on a dime . Well to each there own I am sure he has reasons .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you buying a second home or is this your first ?



This is my first house. It just really gets under my skin that the banks want you to pay more taxes, but yet the bank ceo have most of there money hiden in off shore accounts and what not. 

I have never shown i brake even or lose. I have always show a nice profit. Its just way to much red tape. The messed up thing is, I always pay on time and sometimes pay extra on my loans. But i guess that dont mean anything these days. I have been thinking about looking into a credit union. Problem around here, is there is no small banks anymore. They were all bought out by the big banks.


----------



## richard t

2treeornot2tree said:


> This is my first house. It just really gets under my skin that the banks want you to pay more taxes, but yet the bank ceo have most of there money hiden in off shore accounts and what not.
> 
> I have never shown i brake even or lose. I have always show a nice profit. Its just way to much red tape. The messed up thing is, I always pay on time and sometimes pay extra on my loans. But i guess that dont mean anything these days. I have been thinking about looking into a credit union. Problem around here, is there is no small banks anymore. They were all bought out by the big banks.





Trim you're beard to look amish and go see levi for a loan just kidding :wink2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> He's not gonna sell the newest climbing saw ? Seems like a dollar waiting on a dime . Well to each there own I am sure he has reasons .



I went in this morning for some chain's and while waiting, I asked about the 540. The cost of the software to do repair's seems to be their concern. They are Stihl, Husky and Echo. Scott know's,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Ground stumps today while one guy was out pruning ornamentals. 1 pine from a job we did a few weeks ago, the rest were all blow-downs from Sandy.


----------



## squad143

jefflovstrom said:


> My dealer is still on the fence about getting them. If he does, he will need to spend a lot of money on computer software to work on them.
> Jeff



I'm sure he will eventually. If he wants to stay in for the long run. 

It happened with cars, motorcycles, snowmobiles and now chainsaws.


----------



## squad143

Finally finished the removable ramps on the chip truck. Made it so we could lock them to the truck.

It will stop the honest thieves anyways.


----------



## jefflovstrom

squad143 said:


> I'm sure he will eventually. If he wants to stay in for the long run.
> 
> It happened with cars, motorcycles, snowmobiles and now chainsaws.



Yeah, wonder if the shop rate's will go up?? lol,,,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, thats a good shop. Stevie wonder is rebuilding my 200's, just picked up another 355


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well broke down and sold my motorcycle today. Didnt really want to, but i wanted to get rid of the payment since i only rode it twice last year for a whopping 40 miles.


----------



## treeclimber101

Went to dealer and checked out this , think for 10 grand I am gonna buy and put the hillbilly cruiser on the back burner for a bit


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well broke down and sold my motorcycle today. Didnt really want to, but i wanted to get rid of the payment since i only rode it twice last year for a whopping 40 miles.



Shedding the toys , it's never any fun .


----------



## squad143

I hear ya.

Both my snowmobiles are for sale. Between the lack of snow/short season, kids growing older and getting their own lives were not going up north much in the winter. Besides, a newer mini is in my future and I don't like payments.

Man it sucks being responsible.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Went to dealer and checked out this , think for 10 grand I am gonna buy and put the hillbilly cruiser on the back burner for a bit



7.3?


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

removed overgrown privet...


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> 7.3?



Yes sir ....


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes sir ....



Good deal. I'm guessing at that price no 4X4, auto sucks too, but the cab looks solid. Should make a nice light duty chip truck, provided the miles aren't sky high.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Good deal. I'm guessing at that price no 4X4, auto sucks too, but the cab looks solid. Should make a nice light duty chip truck, provided the miles aren't sky high.


 nah it's a tight truck , no need for 4x4 already got a few of them , and the mileage is fine , prolly wont chip with it , just to throw wood in ,move the cube trailer that's all I need , trans in those are bullet proof , sure an idiot could smoke one but we do our best not to be dumb or beat on em too hard a d if it smokes its 2K to get rolling again , cheaper then running big trucks all around cheaper insurance ,cheaper maintenance , besides I only run a 15" chipper so the weights fine , and the trailers weighs less then 7 tons loaded so its all good , I have a 96 350 still running strong daily .


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well broke down and sold my motorcycle today. Didnt really want to, but i wanted to get rid of the payment since i only rode it twice last year for a whopping 40 miles.



Wise choice my friend, wise choice. Make some more cutbacks and by the end of the year you will have yer 20 percent for a "No Doc" and decent rate.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well broke down and sold my motorcycle today. Didnt really want to, but i wanted to get rid of the payment since i only rode it twice last year for a whopping 40 miles.



You sold your bike ? Wow can you ride your house , I mean was that really necessary ? I saw a hilarious commercial about a old man choosing siding over a motorcycle , and now your that guy ! I would have to be really hard up to part with the bikes ........ But hey that's me .......


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well broke down and sold my motorcycle today. Didnt really want to, but i wanted to get rid of the payment since i only rode it twice last year for a whopping 40 miles.







yea well this summer there will be none of this for you ! Just kidding man , your doing the right thing


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> yea well this summer there will be none of this for you ! Just kidding man , your doing the right thing



I have an 1988 sporty and love riding it, I beat the piss out of it every where I go. I went on a snot run this last november, it was in the 70's but I seen one of my buddies get in a bad wreck and he should of been dead. It really got me thinking, I might sell mine this summer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> yea well this summer there will be none of this for you ! Just kidding man , your doing the right thing



it didnt make much sense to keep it. I only rode it 40 miles in 2012. Seems like everytime i took the bike out, i almost had a close call from someone else either pulling out in front of me or something else. There is to many idiots not paying attention on the road anymore. Plus there was something going on with the paint and crome on it. The crome was starting to get pit rust marks, and same with some of the painted areas. Even the foot pegs had rust marks on them. Dealer told me that the warrenty doesnt cover cosmetics. I still have one bike left. Its a 72 Honda 175 Scrambler. Someday, when we get to go to sturgis, i will get my dresser that i want.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Wise choice my friend, wise choice. Make some more cutbacks and by the end of the year you will have yer 20 percent for a "No Doc" and decent rate.



I got the 20 percent. The problem is NO BODY does NO DOC loans anymore. Everything is fany mae / fredy mac loans. I am working on finding a private investor. I already found one, but he wants paid back in a year, and also wants 11% interest.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> I got the 20 percent. The problem is NO BODY does NO DOC loans anymore. Everything is fany mae / fredy mac loans. I am working on finding a private investor. I already found one, but he wants paid back in a year, and also wants 11% interest.



I guess so!!:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

I have no problem understanding people that enjoy riding a motorcycle. I guess it's the weirdos that try and make some kind of new found identity out of it for themselves that bother me. Just saying. Seems like a bunch of desperate losers in leather to me...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I have no problem understanding people that enjoy riding a motorcycle. I guess it's the weirdos that try and make some kind of new found identity out of it for themselves that bother me. Just saying. Seems like a bunch of desperate losers in leather to me...



Wait ......... What are you talking about ? We are gabbing about bikes and on comes drunks and stinky talking about his boyfriends wardrobe choices , besides riding ##### prolly isn't fun for ya ! It would be fun watching you blow into your intoxicock while kick starting your bike just saying !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wait ......... What are you talking about ? We are gabbing about bikes and on comes drunks and stinky talking about his boyfriends wardrobe choices , besides riding ##### prolly isn't fun for ya ! It would be fun watching you blow into your intoxicock while kick starting your bike just saying !



Don't be hateful just cuz they don't make leathers to fit that strange, giant deformed body of yours.. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Don't be hateful just cuz they don't make leathers to fit that strange, giant deformed body of yours.. lol.



They do....... But I don't wear that #### , I have always rode bikes , this is the 1st time in my life I've had a license , it's a hobby rummy , maybe instead of wasting away in the gayrage , with gayman you should find one ........ LOL on the gayman


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I have an 1988 sporty and love riding it, I beat the piss out of it every where I go. I went on a snot run this last november, it was in the 70's but I seen one of my buddies get in a bad wreck and he should of been dead. It really got me thinking, I might sell mine this summer.



I ride with my wife so it's rarely ever hammer down anymore ! More late afternoon cruises threw the boonies , she took a wicked spill last summer , I mean hardcore bad , she was shaken up bad ....... She may not ride too much anymore , if you let that get in your head it will ruin it for ya , me I am too stupid to know better , but when I ride with my daughter it's putt putt along ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I ride with my wife so it's rarely ever hammer down anymore ! More late afternoon cruises threw the boonies , she took a wicked spill last summer , I mean hardcore bad , she was shaken up bad ....... She may not ride too much anymore , if you let that get in your head it will ruin it for ya , me I am too stupid to know better , but when I ride with my daughter it's putt putt along ....



Mmmm.... maybe you should listen to your own words, think about what you're actually saying, moron...


----------



## cjtreeclimber

All I did was get one call to do some doubled up 60 ft pine trees tomorrow. 170 bucks easy lay em on the ground 25 minutes at the most I think.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Mmmm.... maybe you should listen to your own words, think about what you're actually saying, moron...



She has her own bike .


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

mountain work...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

After spending half the day with the family, I started to work to fix a few issues with my grinder. I suspected that a keyway fell out on one of the drive wheels. To my surprise, the keyway sheared in half allowing the hub to rotate on the axle. I have never seen a keyway do that before. Got that all fixed up, adjusted the belts, greesed her up and changed / sharpened the two spare sets of teeth. Gotta work on the mini tomorrow. Gotta get the whole fleet back up and running for this up coming week. Its gonna be a pretty busy week. 

My employee has asked about learning to climb, so I think I am gonna get him a harness and start to give him some lessons. Teaching him one thing at a time and when he masters that one then teach him another.


----------



## leadarrows

Stayed up late Thursday night doing paper work thinking I had Friday off. Nope got a call Friday morning to go do a small job that took all day. So today....I took a nap...for 8 hours....lol now I am wide awake.


----------



## sgreanbeans

This really sucks

Elite Navy SEAL slain in Erath County; suspect arrested | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth


Have a buddy that was with him in Fallujah, said he was cool as hell


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had to go out on a small emergency job to remove a dead pine off a phone wire, had to set up traffic control, why bother when they fly past at 90 mph and flip you off.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> After spending half the day with the family, I started to work to fix a few issues with my grinder. I suspected that a keyway fell out on one of the drive wheels. To my surprise, the keyway sheared in half allowing the hub to rotate on the axle. I have never seen a keyway do that before. Got that all fixed up, adjusted the belts, greesed her up and changed / sharpened the two spare sets of teeth. Gotta work on the mini tomorrow. Gotta get the whole fleet back up and running for this up coming week. Its gonna be a pretty busy week.
> 
> My employee has asked about learning to climb, so I think I am gonna get him a harness and start to give him some lessons. Teaching him one thing at a time and when he masters that one then teach him another.



Buy him the tree climbers companion, he will learn alot. Give him some rope so he can practice some knots.


----------



## treeman75

I was just watching a show about gumbo in New Orleans, it looked realy good. What is everyone having to eat for the big party? I think I might try to make some gumbo and a couple dips and of course some little smokies.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Buy him the tree climbers companion, he will learn alot. Give him some rope so he can practice some knots.



I gave that to him back in the summer. He is reading itfor the second time now. I am gonna let him bborrowy working climber DVDs I got a while back.


----------



## treeclimber101

Now this is how you total a machine with a bang ............ I bet the sound of the drum coming through the box was horrific . Sad part of this is the machine only had 1800 hrs on it , and its a clean machine ! But trash now


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Now this is how you total a machine with a bang ............ I bet the sound of the drum coming through the box was horrific . Sad part of this is the machine only had 1800 hrs on it , and its a clean machine ! But trash now



Dang! WTF happened? 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang! WTF happened?
> Jeff



I smell landscapers.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang! WTF happened?
> Jeff



I dunno Jeff I bought it like that , I was told they were chipping tips Of a tree that was previously topped , and they fed in a knotted burl , and all hell broke loose , a piece of blade went threw the side of the chip truck missing the cab by like 4" , supposedly it was pretty bad .... I bought her for parts . Shame for sure , it's not fixable though , just a spare parts machine


----------



## tree MDS

My chipper is inside, by the fire, nice and warm, freshly greased, cleaned and ready for war!! 
No tractor supply paint here!!
View attachment 277202


----------



## formationrx

tree MDS said:


> My chipper is inside, by the fire, nice and warm, freshly greased, cleaned and ready for war!!
> No tractor supply paint here!!
> View attachment 277202



god damn thats a nice machine.....


----------



## Blakesmaster

formationrx said:


> god damn thats a nice machine.....



Don't encourage him.


----------



## Pelorus

Finally got around to splicing some Poison Ivy again.
There has gotta be an easier way to pull the core through the cover. The you-tube video on splicing Blue Moon makes it look like a cakewalk, but after breaking the snare on he Toss Wand, I went with a wire fid, and it was brutal.

View attachment 277240


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't encourage him.



He's probably in that garage right now sitting there all pied eyed contemplating all its enticing well-formed glory.

I am a little riled up. Me and Mrs Dan were going at for about an hour, around nine I was dozing off while reading Deadeye #### and smelling my fingers to the sound of a neighbors dog sounding off incessantly. They usually leave it out for about 15 minutes around 8 pm each night to bark its ####ing head off but it was still going off after an hour so I went up there.
Dude comes out and I am like " How ya doing! I thought something was wrong because the dog has been barking non-stop for an hour, are you OK?"
Dude told me he was fine and the dog's barking is used to chase off the deer that eat his plants and didn't I want the deer not to eat my plants too. 
I think there is something terribly wrong with Dude.
I told Dude that its pretty much a nuisance to allow a dog to carry on like that , that I was pretty sure his other neighbors didn't appreciate it and that if he didn't want deer in his yard he shouldn't live in the woods and that I was just trying to sleep.
Then Dude asked me if I was watching the Superbowl to which I replied " #### the Superbowl! Didn't I just tell you I was trying to go to sleep?"
So Dude goes ," I know just a bunch of rich #######s right?" and gawkes at me with a the loopiest, most inane set of eyeballs I have seen in quite a while. 
I asked Dude not to make me start calling the police with complaints of animal cruelty , abuse and being a nuisance and impolitely requested he remove his Smeigal like fingers from my truck then I left.
One of Smeigal Dude's MO's is to creep up behind my running chipper and try to get me to clean up a falling tree that fell across his driveway. Smeigal Dude has done this a couple of times and it sure freaks me out. I am set with the notion that any civilian that walks up around a running chipper is a full blown idiot of the sort I don't wish to spend my time dealing with and if most cases they are trying to get me to do something I don't want to do and they know it. Smeigal Dude was looking to see if I was sucker who would do it for 50 bucks. That happens a lot. Its almost as bad as when you give someone some free firewood logs and they yell at you for it. 
That's pretty common too. It starts off innocently enough, I asked them if they are sure they want it, their eyes light up , say " Sure, my husband has a chain saw!", or " I used to live on a farm", or, " I need the exercise". But when reality hits them its somewhat less than spectacular and sometimes they call me back demanding I do something about the free firewood logs I gave them out of my own generosity. So i don't do that anymore, its thankless. And ain't Youtube chock full of " husbands with a chainsaw?" Sometimes I spend a whole Saturday night drinking tequila and watching that ####.
Yeah Yeah, NO WOOD FER YOU! Anyway a few years ago, after listening to Smeigal Dude's dog bark for 4 hours well into the middle of the night i drove up there and made off with the animal. First I knocked on the door for awhile but nobody answered. So i took of the animal's electric collar, stuffed it in my truck , took it to my place and gave it some water. The dog was pretty thirsty after being out there that long without and water. You know what kind of people leave a dog out in the summer without water? Yep! That's what they are sometimes called. I called the number on the collar and when Smeigal Dude's dip#### wife came for the dog I told her all about it and maybe she should send Smeigal Dude down himself. That's when I first met Smeigal Dude and what a fruitcake he is, it wa appalling, a true conniver of the lamest sort.
Now where was I? Oh yeah, the smell on my fingers...


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> He's probably in that garage right now sitting there all pied eyed contemplating all its enticing well-formed glory.
> 
> I am a little riled up. Me and Mrs Dan were going at for about an hour, around nine I was dozing off while reading Deadeye #### and smelling my fingers to the sound of a neighbors dog sounding off incessantly. They usually leave it out for about 15 minutes around 8 pm each night to bark its ####ing head off but it was still going off after an hour so I went up there.
> Dude comes out and I am like " How ya doing! I thought something was wrong because the dog has been barking non-stop for an hour, are you OK?"
> Dude told me he was fine and the dog's barking is used to chase off the deer that eat his plants and didn't I want the deer not to eat my plants too.
> I think there is something terribly wrong with Dude.
> I told Dude that its pretty much a nuisance to allow a dog to carry on like that , that I was pretty sure his other neighbors didn't appreciate it and that if he didn't want deer in his yard he shouldn't live in the woods and that I was just trying to sleep.
> Then Dude asked me if I was watching the Superbowl to which I replied " #### the Superbowl! Didn't I just tell you I was trying to go to sleep?"
> So Dude goes ," I know just a bunch of rich #######s right?" and gawkes at me with a the loopiest, most inane set of eyeballs I have seen in quite a while.
> I asked Dude not to make me start calling the police with complaints of animal cruelty , abuse and being a nuisance and impolitely requested he remove his Smeigal like fingers from my truck then I left.
> One of Smeigal Dude's MO's is to creep up behind my running chipper and try to get me to clean up a falling tree that fell across his driveway. Smeigal Dude has done this a couple of times and it sure freaks me out. I am set with the notion that any civilian that walks up around a running chipper is a full blown idiot of the sort I don't wish to spend my time dealing with and if most cases they are trying to get me to do something I don't want to do and they know it. Smeigal Dude was looking to see if I was sucker who would do it for 50 bucks. That happens a lot. Its almost as bad as when you give someone some free firewood logs and they yell at you for it.
> That's pretty common too. It starts off innocently enough, I asked them if they are sure they want it, their eyes light up , say " Sure, my husband has a chain saw!", or " I used to live on a farm", or, " I need the exercise". But when reality hits them its somewhat less than spectacular and sometimes they call me back demanding I do something about the free firewood logs I gave them out of my own generosity. So i don't do that anymore, its thankless. And ain't Youtube chock full of " husbands with a chainsaw?" Sometimes I spend a whole Saturday night drinking tequila and watching that ####.
> Yeah Yeah, NO WOOD FER YOU! Anyway a few years ago, after listening to Smeigal Dude's dog bark for 4 hours well into the middle of the night i drove up there and made off with the animal. First I knocked on the door for awhile but nobody answered. So i took of the animal's electric collar, stuffed it in my truck , took it to my place and gave it some water. The dog was pretty thirsty after being out there that long without and water. You know what kind of people leave a dog out in the summer without water? Yep! That's what they are sometimes called. I called the number on the collar and when Smeigal Dude's dip#### wife came for the dog I told her all about it and maybe she should send Smeigal Dude down himself. That's when I first met Smeigal Dude and what a fruitcake he is, it wa appalling, a true conniver of the lamest sort.
> Now where was I? Oh yeah, the smell on my fingers...



You better get back to bed.


----------



## treeman75

I hope I never see or hear that kissing commercial again! The sound of them kissing made me want to punch them in their ####suckers! I had to mute the tv.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like a lack of grease,,View attachment 277253
View attachment 277256


The zerks that are hard to find seem to take second place to production.
I am curious about the bearing in the clutch housing that is set by the manufacturer. Out of all our Morbark's,,it is the newest one we have and has a totally blown clutch and shaft bearing,,not operator caused.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

picked Mom up at her assisted living apartment, took her to see dad at his memory care facility, pushed him around the halls for a while, went to his room where we watched the end of Dances With Wolves. What a depressing movie..

They did a trepan on him a few weeks ago, had staples running from ear to ear. Still does not know where or when he is, though he recognizes us and calls us by name...keep telling myself that that is good...

We lost my FIL in September, lost most of Dad in december, Still catch myself with a story or joke that i know Wally (FIL) or Dad would have like...ooo can't wait to share that...uhhh guess I cant any more ... damn.

That and trigonometry has been taking up a lot of my time as of late.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> You better get back to bed.



Or back to therapy. I should have my head checked for going up there, probably have the police on me for terrorizing them. 
You know all the crazy #### going on in this world I have to be bothered by some freak and his dam dog. I should have just called the police and reported it as a nuisance and abuse but they are actually in another township and rely of the state police and i am pretty sure they aren't coming out for that. 
And I mean this guy is always creeping up on me. I did try to be civil but man I don't really have the capacity to listen to " the barking chases away the deer". I can't believe that a supposed normal upstanding citizen would allow his dog to carry on like that and not worry he was annoying ALL the neighbors. I didn't go up there all heated trying to order the guy to shut his dog up. He started conniving and looking at me weird. I just hope there are no accidents the next time he creeps up on me and my chipper.
Who does that anyway? What kind of ####bag walks into the death zone expecting to have a conversation with the sweaty dude behind the chainsaw? Smeigal Dudes do... and their wives.
One time we had the road blocked off so she pulls past the cones and asks, " Can I go through?" I pulled out my earplugs and yelled, " WHAT!??" And it wasn't like there wasn't another easy away around, I mean we didn't put a halt to international commerce or start mining for uranium.
You know I had a dog, one SOB of one too, and when someone complained about his stupid ass I just apologized and worked to not let it happen again. Yeah, the dog is a dog, I'm sorry. No need to connive and get indignant like the dog is the most prized heirloom. I mean you just went up to the puppy mill in Lancaster and payed to much for it, your wife didn't birth the miserable cur. This dog is the token black lab, a real " must have".


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like a lack of grease,,View attachment 277253
> View attachment 277256
> 
> 
> The zerks that are hard to find seem to take second place to production.
> I am curious about the bearing in the clutch housing that is set by the manufacturer. Out of all our Morbark's,,it is the newest one we have and has a totally blown clutch and shaft bearing,,not operator caused.
> Jeff



I saw that, dry as a bone. 

I was using Lucas heavy duty in mine til my friend drained it up in his mowers. I told him to get some more so he brings back some Walmart crap. I used a little but I'm afraid, very afraid actually.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> I hope I never see or hear that kissing commercial again! The sound of them kissing made me want to punch them in their ####suckers! I had to mute the tv.



Yeah, I am thinking we both need therapy cause when I hear that sound on TV it makes me want to kill too.

I am guessing you are talking about a commercial that aired when the Superbowl was on. Let me reittermerrate, " #### THE SUPERBOWL."

Really, just the way that weirdo Smeigal Dude was leaning in my window of the truck scraped me in the wrong way. I was thinking, " I'm not drunk, not tripping on acid, pretty sure I am awake; why does this guy look so annoyingly surreal?" His letching frail skeletal like fingers were almost imperceivably spidering their way into the cab of the truck, they kept getting closer to me as he slyly rested them in the open window frame. I think he knew this as a technique to unease people, to make them uncomfortable, to distract as he connived. Either that or I really do need therapy.

And to some people his conniving can make sense... if that person is scared enough.


I have a friend who works in office cubicles. She has a big fat black woman as her boss. This woman is described as having grotesquely long finger nails, a huge pair of gold Gucci glasses and a girth the size of Texas. This water buffalo uses her claws to summon her subordinates by extending her tyranosaurous paw around the wall of the cubicle and rapidly flicking her un-gregariously long fingernails upon the wall of said cubicle. My friend states this site, accompanied by the noise, is enough to make her scream and slit her own throat with her own letter opener.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Look at the weld, i cant believe thats factory.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> He's probably in that garage right now sitting there all pied eyed contemplating all its enticing well-formed glory.
> 
> I am a little riled up. Me and Mrs Dan were going at for about an hour, around nine I was dozing off while reading Deadeye #### and smelling my fingers to the sound of a neighbors dog sounding off incessantly. They usually leave it out for about 15 minutes around 8 pm each night to bark its ####ing head off but it was still going off after an hour so I went up there.
> Dude comes out and I am like " How ya doing! I thought something was wrong because the dog has been barking non-stop for an hour, are you OK?"
> Dude told me he was fine and the dog's barking is used to chase off the deer that eat his plants and didn't I want the deer not to eat my plants too.
> I think there is something terribly wrong with Dude.
> I told Dude that its pretty much a nuisance to allow a dog to carry on like that , that I was pretty sure his other neighbors didn't appreciate it and that if he didn't want deer in his yard he shouldn't live in the woods and that I was just trying to sleep.
> Then Dude asked me if I was watching the Superbowl to which I replied " #### the Superbowl! Didn't I just tell you I was trying to go to sleep?"
> So Dude goes ," I know just a bunch of rich #######s right?" and gawkes at me with a the loopiest, most inane set of eyeballs I have seen in quite a while.
> I asked Dude not to make me start calling the police with complaints of animal cruelty , abuse and being a nuisance and impolitely requested he remove his Smeigal like fingers from my truck then I left.
> One of Smeigal Dude's MO's is to creep up behind my running chipper and try to get me to clean up a falling tree that fell across his driveway. Smeigal Dude has done this a couple of times and it sure freaks me out. I am set with the notion that any civilian that walks up around a running chipper is a full blown idiot of the sort I don't wish to spend my time dealing with and if most cases they are trying to get me to do something I don't want to do and they know it. Smeigal Dude was looking to see if I was sucker who would do it for 50 bucks. That happens a lot. Its almost as bad as when you give someone some free firewood logs and they yell at you for it.
> That's pretty common too. It starts off innocently enough, I asked them if they are sure they want it, their eyes light up , say " Sure, my husband has a chain saw!", or " I used to live on a farm", or, " I need the exercise". But when reality hits them its somewhat less than spectacular and sometimes they call me back demanding I do something about the free firewood logs I gave them out of my own generosity. So i don't do that anymore, its thankless. And ain't Youtube chock full of " husbands with a chainsaw?" Sometimes I spend a whole Saturday night drinking tequila and watching that ####.
> Yeah Yeah, NO WOOD FER YOU! Anyway a few years ago, after listening to Smeigal Dude's dog bark for 4 hours well into the middle of the night i drove up there and made off with the animal. First I knocked on the door for awhile but nobody answered. So i took of the animal's electric collar, stuffed it in my truck , took it to my place and gave it some water. The dog was pretty thirsty after being out there that long without and water. You know what kind of people leave a dog out in the summer without water? Yep! That's what they are sometimes called. I called the number on the collar and when Smeigal Dude's dip#### wife came for the dog I told her all about it and maybe she should send Smeigal Dude down himself. That's when I first met Smeigal Dude and what a fruitcake he is, it wa appalling, a true conniver of the lamest sort.
> Now where was I? Oh yeah, the smell on my fingers...



Get a dog whistle. In the summer when the windows are open, and the dogs inside. He will drive them crazy then.


----------



## treeclimber101

The drum bearings are sealed .


----------



## treeclimber101

I took a walk out to start the truck and investigate that bearing , I have the one side outer bearing in the shoot , there's plenty of grease on it , but that's not the side that failed it was the pulley side of the wheel


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> The drum bearings are sealed .



not anymore.

really? You have the same chipper and no zerk?


----------



## sgreanbeans

So I spent my Sunday cleaning off the old decals on my company truck. Then put on the new ones. Its amazing what new vinyl will do to make a truck look new.


----------



## epicklein22

treeclimber101 said:


> I dunno Jeff I bought it like that , I was told they were chipping tips Of a tree that was previously topped , and they fed in a knotted burl , and all hell broke loose , a piece of blade went threw the side of the chip truck missing the cab by like 4" , supposedly it was pretty bad .... I bought her for parts . Shame for sure , it's not fixable though , just a spare parts machine



13"? What would you need to make it go again? Bearings, shaft, clutch, knife bed? Morbark recommends repacking the bearings twice yearly. You also have to set the lash. I've never done it or really know anyone that does.....but the local dealer recommends it/pushes it.


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> I dunno Jeff I bought it like that , I was told they were chipping tips Of a tree that was previously topped , and they fed in a knotted burl , and all hell broke loose , a piece of blade went threw the side of the chip truck missing the cab by like 4" , supposedly it was pretty bad .... I bought her for parts . Shame for sure , it's not fixable though , just a spare parts machine



Why is it not fixabe?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Dealer said it would cost around $18,000 to fix if i am not wrong.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dealer said it would cost around $18,000 to fix if i am not wrong.



That's the dealer tho.


----------



## MarquisTree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dealer said it would cost around $18,000 to fix if i am not wrong.



$18k? We just fixed a broken drum shaft in out oldest woodsmen . Cracked the bearing housing in half tore the bed knife out of the machine and broke half the studs off the drum. We fixed it ourselfs. Around 3 grand in parts. Hard to imagine 18k in damage


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> $18k? We just fixed a broken drum shaft in out oldest woodsmen . Cracked the bearing housing in half tore the bed knife out of the machine and broke half the studs off the drum. We fixed it ourselfs. Around 3 grand in parts. Hard to imagine 18k in damage



Basically looks like someone pulled the pin on a grenade and closed the hatch , the tub blown out , top and bottom so that needs to be rebuilt , a new drum and all the fixings , a drum is almost 6 alone , hey if someone wants it as is make me an offer I paid just under 4 for it as parts , I would guess the engine alone is worth close that .


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> $18k? We just fixed a broken drum shaft in out oldest woodsmen . Cracked the bearing housing in half tore the bed knife out of the machine and broke half the studs off the drum. We fixed it ourselfs. Around 3 grand in parts. Hard to imagine 18k in damage



Did you see the drum it's toast .


----------



## MarquisTree

Whats wrong with the drum? Hard to.tell.from.pictures on my phone


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Whats wrong with the drum? Hard to.tell.from.pictures on my phone



It's warped and dented , there's actually a flat spot in it , the side has what looks to me to be a tear , I actually think they fed metal into it , the piece that did it in was still in it when I brought it home , and it looks like there was a lag bolt in it at some point there a straight black stain , but I didn't find anything and there are deep galges in the drum like something hit the knife and caught the wheel a few times .


----------



## treeclimber101

And BTW your looking at a machine that broke this time last year , so yea the inner bearing gonna look dry from the weather the outer bearing is thick with grease , so it wasn't a lube issue


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picked up a 200' piece of 3/4" double braid for $200. $1 a foot is a great price for new rope. Regular price was $1.56 a foot.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked up a 200' piece of 3/4" double braid for $200. $1 a foot is a great price for new rope. Regular price was $1.56 a foot.



I get great deals on 600' spool's.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Helped a buddy lift this hemlock off this neat old church (c. 1913) this afternoon.
A beautiful day.

View attachment 277378


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I get great deals on 600' spool's.
> Jeff



Well good for you, and i supposed it was a beautiful day also. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well good for you, and i supposed it was a beautiful day also. :msp_thumbdn:



Yeah, I wasn't gonna say it tho because of the weather back there. :msp_smile:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I wasn't gonna say it tho because of the weather back there. :msp_smile:
> Jeff



The mornings are a bit tough .


----------



## mikewhite85

Just booked a 4-5 day job. I am stoked. Includes 60' boom lift rental, a day of crane work (35ton), a 40 yard bin to put the big chunks in, and a lot of pruning.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Just booked a 4-5 day job. I am stoked. Includes 60' boom lift rental, a day of crane work (35ton), a 40 yard bin to put the big chunks in, and a lot of pruning.



Cool, do you have Wade coming in? The morning's are tough. Looks like a Friday rain?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I just spent an hour taking me dryer apart cleaning the vent , man was that thing clogged , I think I burnt up the dyson on it .......... So I just put it back exactly the way I found it and will deny ever using it ! LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well good for you, and i supposed it was a beautiful day also. :msp_thumbdn:



It was foggy as hell up north at Pendleton, cold too, it was like 50 sumtin, burrrrrrr. Couldnt see the ocean.......I hate winter


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> It was foggy as hell up north at Pendleton, cold too, it was like 50 sumtin, burrrrrrr. Couldnt see the ocean.......I hate winter



It was 18 degrees here yesturday morning. Think high of 32.

I am sitting at the car dealer right now. Getting a free oil change. for some reason it takes them 1.5 hrs to do it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Free Humm?*



2treeornot2tree said:


> It was 18 degrees here yesturday morning. Think high of 32.
> 
> I am sitting at the car dealer right now. Getting a free oil change. for some reason it takes them 1.5 hrs to do it.



Seems to me if the mechanic is doing it for free too, then he has no incentive to get'r'done. Most shops pay flat-rate to their techs. Not sure how that techs getting paid then? 
... Wait, what's he doing under the hood for 1 1/2 hours?:msp_scared:


----------



## MarquisTree

I have done some work with Facebook advertizing, not sure if we got much return out of it. Anyone use it much?


New Crane | Facebook

Sponsored this link, it reached an extra 200 people so far for $10, not sure how that turns into useful leads, or if its worth it. Has anyone tried tracking any ads?

I have another ad up that we have spent a lot more on, reached thousands of views, very few clicks.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> The mornings are a bit tough .



Practice AVOIDANCE


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to replace the broken boogie wheel on the dingo today.







And here is what i found. Its no wonder why it turns hard when you got a log in the grapple.

[video=youtube_share;IUbRW3754ko]http://youtu.be/IUbRW3754ko[/video]

Got to replace 17 wheels @ $47 each. Gonna be a grand after shipping.Ouch!

I will probably replace all 20 wheels and keep the good ones for spares.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went to replace the broken boogie wheel on the dingo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what i found. Its no wonder why it turns hard when you got a log in the grapple.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;IUbRW3754ko]http://youtu.be/IUbRW3754ko[/video]
> 
> Got to replace 17 wheels @ $47 each. Gonna be a grand after shipping.Ouch!
> 
> I will probably replace all 20 wheels and keep the good ones for spares.



Are they called boogie wheels or bogey wheels ? Who did ya buy it off of ? Seems they prolly really stuck it to ya ! LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Probably bogey wheels. What can I say I can't spell. You know who I got it from. I am not upset, I got it for a good deal, and when you buy tracked machines, its a chance you take.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Probably bogey wheels. What can I say I can't spell. You know who I got it from. I am not upset, I got it for a good deal, and when you buy tracked machines, its a chance you take.



I know I am breaking your balls , and yea they seem to wearable part no doubt .


----------



## Blakesmaster

Had some pics taken the other day for the new ad in the phone book. The close ups are more person friendly but I really like the shots with all the gear out.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Had some pics taken the other day for the new ad in the phone book. The close ups are more person friendly but I really like the shots with all the gear out.



Nice pics Chris, facial hair mandatory now?:msp_wink: Could really use a grapple truck like yours for a big job I just got confirmation on today! Gonna be a b$^$%h moving this big white pine up a small hill!


----------



## Toddppm

Had to look real hard at that first picture, thought it was the same guy superimposed in different places


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Nice pics Chris, facial hair mandatory now?:msp_wink: Could really use a grapple truck like yours for a big job I just got confirmation on today! Gonna be a b$^$%h moving this big white pine up a small hill!




Thanks, just had it out on it's first "real" job the past two days. It's a trick to run but I'm pleasantly surprised with the power it has. Slowly getting better at the controls. Pulled two loads of oak out of a back yard and have one more in the front for tomorrow. I always wrote firewood sales off as bull#### but I'm starting to contemplate ramping up on that end with the addition of this truck.

And yes, beards are mandatory...it's winter.


----------



## Pelorus

Helped another tree guy today. Pulled down large w. pine & bar b q'd it on the ice.

View attachment 277553
View attachment 277554
View attachment 277555


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Had some pics taken the other day for the new ad in the phone book. The close ups are more person friendly but I really like the shots with all the gear out.



Nic looking layout there man , you've done alot in a short amount of time , you should be proud of yourself .


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Nic looking layout there man , you've done alot in a short amount of time , you should be proud of yourself .



Thanks. I owe a lot to this site for it too. I know AS is looked at as a the rough house/hack arena of many forums, but there is a lot of good info from trusted sources to glean here. The ####heads just make it more fun! Go #### yourself, lardfingers. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. I owe a lot to this site for it too. I know AS is looked at as a the rough house/hack arena of many forums, but there is a lot of good info from trusted sources to glean here. The ####heads just make it more fun! Go #### yourself, lardfingers. :msp_biggrin:



Oh ........... Alrighty then .........


----------



## wildlife

*who works in Maryland?*

Someone recommended I post in this thread. I did start my on thread to ask who works in the Baltimore, Maryland area.

http://www.arboristsite.com/homeowner-helper-forum/228029.htm

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

I guess since it's winter we're supposed to be working on stuff to get ready for spring right? So I got around to pulling the motor out of the 450, needs a new crank, freaking bearings are backorder though:taped:









But I started feeling guilty seeing the grinder sitting right next to me while I was working, the belt guard had some cracks around one of the mounting bolts and was flopping around pretty bad. Had cracks going in 4 different directions  and all around outside edges. 




Got it all welded back together with the mig but the only paint I have is bright yellow New Holland. Glad I'm not as anal as some of you, no way I'm repainting my whole machine :msp_wink:


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Had some pics taken the other day for the new ad in the phone book. The close ups are more person friendly but I really like the shots with all the gear out.



I thought you Amish blokes used mules and such is that levi in da bucket :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

*Me well*

I went to do a free job for the humane society blew a hy pressure hose managed to get it folded without spraying with an old shirt tied over the hole. I will fix it tomorrow then decided to say its wraptor time so went to a big job and put two down bombing chipped that up cut everything in firewood loaded a maple after dumping load and called it a day. Got half pay, still gotta split wood from 4 trees and grind 8 stumps from non wood trees already cleaned up. Then I will wraptor three more big dead oaks and to be honest I think its just as fast as my bucket on bombing trees.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Got it all welded back together with the mig but the only paint I have is bright yellow New Holland. Glad I'm not as anal as some of you, no way I'm repainting my whole machine :msp_wink:



Van sickle gloss New cat yellow is almost a perfect match.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ropensaddle said:


> I thought you Amish blokes used mules and such is that levi in da bucket :hmm3grin2orange:


 Give him some old school cred he's still runnin adds in the phone book, that chit is soooooooo outdated. My grandma even JFGI.


----------



## mr. holden wood

MarquisTree said:


> I have done some work with Facebook advertizing, not sure if we got much return out of it. Anyone use it much?
> 
> 
> New Crane | Facebook
> 
> Sponsored this link, it reached an extra 200 people so far for $10, not sure how that turns into useful leads, or if its worth it. Has anyone tried tracking any ads?
> 
> I have another ad up that we have spent a lot more on, reached thousands of views, very few clicks.



If I hadn't seen pics I wouldn't believe it. Is it a free for all out there on removals? We need permits on anything over 30" dbh on removals. That thing would work for 5 percent of removals at best in this city. Seems like a huge gamble even with your experience. keep us posted.


----------



## mikewhite85

Used my new stump grinder barrier today.

View attachment 277585


My father in law made it for me out of 3/4 pvc and this hard mesh he found online. It's nice and light. Sure beats plywood!


----------



## ropensaddle

mikewhite85 said:


> Used my new stump grinder barrier today.
> 
> View attachment 277585
> 
> 
> My father in law made it for me out of 3/4 pvc and this hard mesh he found online. It's nice and light. Sure beats plywood!



Interesting might need to make me one


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got woke up by the wife saying someone was outside. She was outside smoking, and heard someone talking and walking around. She came and got me, I grabbed the glock out of my nightstand and went to investigate. Looked out back, no one. Went to the front door and there was a car parked out front with there four ways on. Just as I turned on the outside light they speed off. Idk what they were doing outside. I checked all my equipment, and everything was secure. There was no foot prints in the snow other then mine either so who knows what the heck they were doing but I know if I catch someone around here at night there gonna be looking at the business end of my glock!


----------



## MarquisTree

mr. holden wood said:


> If I hadn't seen pics I wouldn't believe it. Is it a free for all out there on removals? We need permits on anything over 30" dbh on removals. That thing would work for 5 percent of removals at best in this city. Seems like a huge gamble even with your experience. keep us posted.



. To be honest those are just stock pictures from their website. Ours hasn't floated over the pond yet.
As far as a free for all.. far from it. But I will say we are in a completely different urban forest then you. I was amazed how healthy the trees were in Washington state last time I was there. I was walking thru a large forested park, after an hour of walking around I realised I had only seen one tree that someone could justify needed to remove it. Around here you can't walk 100 yards without seeing multiple trees you could easily say are major hazards.
Its really not a gamble, more of an investment


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

MarquisTree said:


> . To be honest those are just stock pictures from their website. Ours hasn't floated over the pond yet.
> As far as a free for all.. far from it. But I will say we are in a completely different urban forest then you. I was amazed how healthy the trees were in Washington state last time I was there. I was walking thru a large forested park, after an hour of walking around I realised I had only seen one tree that someone could justify needed to remove it. Around here you can't walk 100 yards without seeing multiple trees you could easily say are major hazards.
> Its really not a gamble, more of an investment



Is that crane big enough? Are you over compisating for something? Just kidding, nice crane. I hope to have my own crane someday. Probably not gonna be that big, but i can always dream.


----------



## deevo

-21 out this morning, supposed to do Ash removal.....brrrrrrrr......gotta dig up them long underwears!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got woke up by the wife saying someone was outside. She was outside smoking, and heard someone talking and walking around. She came and got me, I grabbed the glock out of my nightstand and went to investigate. Looked out back, no one. Went to the front door and there was a car parked out front with there four ways on. Just as I turned on the outside light they speed off. Idk what they were doing outside. I checked all my equipment, and everything was secure. There was no foot prints in the snow other then mine either so who knows what the heck they were doing but I know if I catch someone around here at night there gonna be looking at the business end of my glock!



Its good to show face but don't go waving that gun around. You probably know that. I too was woken up last night by what sounded like a door slamming in the house.


----------



## treemandan

And I am supposed to be doing this job of hacking out a couple volunteer mullberries that are growing across a couple downtown postage stamp yards. I do a lot of work for these clients and relatives. This one guy is getting flack from his next door neighbor about these trees, its a big mess, I am waiting for some lawyer to give me clearance to get onto the neighbors property as the neighbor is, well its his EX WIFE!:msp_scared:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well i did the tree across the trail job this morning. Suprisingly it went very well. My loader wont lift the root ball, but got it rolling, and rolled it right off the trail.

Before











After
















Ordered the new bogey wheels, brake cable, and hood latch for the dingo this afternoon, and it should be here friday.


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> . To be honest those are just stock pictures from their website. Ours hasn't floated over the pond yet.
> As far as a free for all.. far from it. But I will say we are in a completely different urban forest then you. I was amazed how healthy the trees were in Washington state last time I was there. I was walking thru a large forested park, after an hour of walking around I realised I had only seen one tree that someone could justify needed to remove it. Around here you can't walk 100 yards without seeing multiple trees you could easily say are major hazards.
> Its really not a gamble, more of an investment



Holden wood thinks your 1.2 million dollar investment may be bad ....... You should cancel immediately and rethink your demographic .


----------



## treeman82

Got a late start to the day, showed up on the job at about 11 to top a willow and prune 2 cherries. The two of us didn't get out of there until almost 4:00. Almost managed to get my truck stuck too, couldn't get any traction on the top inch or two of ground which had thawed out. Luckily I was able to drive out through the neighbor's property.


----------



## Zale

Everyone in the Northeast get your plows ready and stock up on the essentials.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> Everyone in the Northeast get your plows ready and stock up on the essentials.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Pelorus

Another beautiful day to be working on an Ontario lake.

View attachment 277747


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Everyone in the Northeast get your plows ready and stock up on the essentials.



Thank god I am below the snow line , I have zero Interest in snow ..... I would rather do trees then snow anymore .


----------



## Youngbuck20

Zale said:


> Everyone in the Northeast get your plows ready and stock up on the essentials.


Got a nice 40 min drive down the highway to work tomorrow. Can only imagine what the roads are going to be like. Should have bought snow tires.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We have a TCIA inspection guy coming tomorrow. He is gonna watch us for awhile. Oh, the joy!
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank god I am below the snow line , I have zero Interest in snow ..... I would rather do trees then snow anymore .



I'll take all the snow you're not interested in. We've only spread salt about 5 times this year, no plowing yet. I would rather do that a dozen more times than plow snow though. $$$$$$
Looks like this storm is going to be rain for us, but they've been known to screw up the forecast .......every ####ing day


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Removed 2 large white pine today and 6 medium trees yesterday. I can't believe how much work is pouring in for this time of year.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

It was a Beautiful day today in nor cal!

Big oak removal







Waiting for groundie to take up slack


----------



## treeman82

Toddppm said:


> I'll take all the snow you're not interested in. We've only spread salt about 5 times this year, no plowing yet. I would rather do that a dozen more times than plow snow though. $$$$$$
> Looks like this storm is going to be rain for us, but they've been known to screw up the forecast .......every ####ing day



For years I've helped friends shovel and always had a good time. Been driving a truck for one of my friends for the last 2 years... quiet years at that and I've come to the conclusion that I HATE snow.


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> I'll take all the snow you're not interested in. We've only spread salt about 5 times this year, no plowing yet. I would rather do that a dozen more times than plow snow though. $$$$$$
> Looks like this storm is going to be rain for us, but they've been known to screw up the forecast .......every ####ing day



The forecast is sketchy no doubt , I have to have both loaders out for tomorrow nite , bosses orders , I guess I will throw the plow on and see ! I am gonna charge him at least for the drop off of the machines , maybe not the collection .


----------



## Toddppm

The running around keeping equipment ready and salt stocked and staying up watching the radar, sleeping for a couple hours and checking again gets a little old but when we're not really working anyways I can handle it. 
Not like the old days when I worked with friends and partied right through the night while working


----------



## treemandan

For crying out loud how much iron can a guy pump!!!? I don't know how these muscle heads do it cause I really can't stand it. For one, its boring and for two, their heavy. I am going nuts counting reps- 1,2,3 ,4.... and on and on. Now when I am banging my wife I do it- 1,2,3,4... and on and on. Oh somebody shoot me. How the Hell can a person run in the same place for an hour? Why is that people have invented non-laboring jobs because laboring sucks then build an insane asylum and invent "fun" and " healthy" ways to labor? These hurt worse than actuall work! You should see what they do. I want to ask them if they want to get paid for that. Hell if they did then tree work prices would skyrocket. And they got mirrors all over the place soes you can see how sexy you are. I don't face the mirrors when I am there, I face the hot sweaty ass in tight pants on the treamill... and wink at him. :msp_mellow:
I dunno, after that I went food shopping and got a bottle of teq. Limes suck this time of year. What's with those third world countries, can't they ripen a ####ing lime?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked on fixing equipment all day. Spring will be here before we know it.


----------



## treeclimber101

[video]http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/video?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=8337457[/video] just heard this happened today , I know a few of these guys


----------



## treeclimber101

850lbs overweight , that's a bad move for sure


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> 850lbs overweight , that's a bad move for sure



Hard to tell from the vid but it seems that crane should have held a bit more that close to the tree? The outriggers look half span to you? High angle to get over the wires with the jib on maybe?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Hard to tell from the vid but it seems that crane should have held a bit more that close to the tree? The outriggers look half span to you? High angle to get over the wires with the jib on maybe?



It's a small crane . I am a shocked that the crane hit the bucket and almost sheared it off and the climber made it to the roof , scary #### for sure , woulda been better to have the crane set up on the driveway and the bucket on the lawn , or leave the bucket at home, and I will say they are up and up guys . Seems like a bad setup for the crane , I like the blame game the operator put on them .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> It's a small crane . I am a shocked that the crane hit the bucket and almost sheared it off and the climber made it to the roof , scary #### for sure , woulda been better to have the crane set up on the driveway and the bucket on the lawn , or leave the bucket at home, and I will say they are up and up guys . Seems like a bad setup for the crane , I like the blame game the operator put on them .



When i use a crane for a job, the crane gets the closet setup to the tree. Looks like by the setup they were trying not to drive in the yard. Setting up with your outriggers on the side walk is a great way to crack the sidewalk.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> When i use a crane for a job, the crane gets the closet setup to the tree. Looks like by the setup they were trying not to drive in the yard. Setting up with your outriggers on the side walk is a great way to crack the sidewalk.



Tough day for tree work in south jersey , my lower boom hydro line blew mid way down the upper boom , basically I watched the access window on the upper boom fill up with fluid , managed to get the truck landed in the cradle then got down a tarp and green barrel for the 5 or so gallons of fluid that ran out , I was lucky I didn't blow it five minutes prior , I was over the roof trimming and I would have been buying a roof for sure .... And prolly siding :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Tough day for tree work in south jersey , my lower boom hydro line blew mid way down the upper boom , basically I watched the access window on the upper boom fill up with fluid , managed to get the truck landed in the cradle then got down a tarp and green barrel for the 5 or so gallons of fluid that ran out , I was lucky I didn't blow it five minutes prior , I was over the roof trimming and I would have been buying a roof for sure .... And prolly siding :hmm3grin2orange:



doesnt your boom have lock cylinders


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sounds like something is in the air today. Woke up to a cop ringing my doorbell at 5:30 am. Walked out to this bull####.













The dumb ##### was ok, but sure throws a wrench or two in my works till it all gets sorted out. Sorry to hear about your bucket, Eddie, hope you can get it fixed and back at it soon enough.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> doesnt your boom have lock cylinders[ yes it does , it landed fine hard to boom back with all the weight over center like that , and it was pouring out , so I have a sizable blowout in there somewhere , I will pull it tomorrow in the rain I am sure . And at 4 dollars a foot should set me back quite a few bucks .


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like something is in the air today. Woke up to a cop ringing my doorbell at 5:30 am. Walked out to this bull####.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumb ##### was ok, but sure throws a wrench or two in my works till it all gets sorted out. Sorry to hear about your bucket, Eddie, hope you can get it fixed and back at it soon enough.


 wow man , is that totaled , WTF weird day for sure ...... Now what ? You gonna fix it . And where was it parked on the street I suppose .


----------



## treeclimber101

Man with all this drama , I hear 3 day weekend of drinking and hugging up on the wife coming on real quick , I wouldn't think about that truck til Monday if we weren't getting 50+ mph winds and heavy snow tomorrow night


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like something is in the air today. Woke up to a cop ringing my doorbell at 5:30 am. Walked out to this bull####.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumb ##### was ok, but sure throws a wrench or two in my works till it all gets sorted out. Sorry to hear about your bucket, Eddie, hope you can get it fixed and back at it soon enough.



I am sure the insurance company will bend you over when it comes to fixxing or replaceing it. Might as well grab your ankles now and practice. I will send The dan over to help you.


----------



## treeclimber101

Push for total ..... It will never go down the street straight again ..... You will be looking out the rear view mirror and be able to see the center of the axle .


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> wow man , is that totaled , WTF weird day for sure ...... Now what ? You gonna fix it . And where was it parked on the street I suppose .



Not sure, waiting on the adjuster to find out. I park on the street usually ( quiet town, 30 mph zone ) so I don't have to switch spots with Laura to get out the drive. Half tempted to put a dually under it and turn into a mini dump and get a ranger or half ton for estimates but not sure if they will total it or if I can buy it back from them or really anything at this point. All I know is I'm running estimates in a jetta like a ####tard for the foreseeable future, and Laura won't be happy when I tell her the yota is her new ride! lol


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> Sounds like something is in the air today. Woke up to a cop ringing my doorbell at 5:30 am. Walked out to this bull####.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumb ##### was ok, but sure throws a wrench or two in my works till it all gets sorted out. Sorry to hear about your bucket, Eddie, hope you can get it fixed and back at it soon enough.



Looks totalled for sure, I wouldn't want them to fix that crap. Saw a brother driving down the road today in a Taurus or something that looked like the back end was chasing the front the frame was so twisted, about 2 ft. off. He was still gangsta leanin' though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Not sure, waiting on the adjuster to find out. I park on the street usually ( quiet town, 30 mph zone ) so I don't have to switch spots with Laura to get out the drive. Half tempted to put a dually under it and turn into a mini dump and get a ranger or half ton for estimates but not sure if they will total it or if I can buy it back from them or really anything at this point. All I know is I'm running estimates in a jetta like a ####tard for the foreseeable future, and Laura won't be happy when I tell her the yota is her new ride! lol



Looks like they were going quite a bit over the speed limit!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Not sure, waiting on the adjuster to find out. I park on the street usually ( quiet town, 30 mph zone ) so I don't have to switch spots with Laura to get out the drive. Half tempted to put a dually under it and turn into a mini dump and get a ranger or half ton for estimates but not sure if they will total it or if I can buy it back from them or really anything at this point. All I know is I'm running estimates in a jetta like a ####tard for the foreseeable future, and Laura won't be happy when I tell her the yota is her new ride! lol



Buy a smart car , I see a tree guy around here driving one of those mini tampons with wheels , zipping here and there , it's all wrapped with the logo and a nice scene ! I think it runs on mixed a swell so that's gotta be a help !


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Looks like they were going quite a bit over the speed limit!



Yeah, she pushed it up over the curb and ahead about ten feet, if the little ##### had been over a few more feet and hit it straight on she'd be in a world of hurt right now.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Looks like they were going quite a bit over the speed limit!



I bet ya 30mph hitting that truck would be enough to cause that , 30 mph is fast enough to bend some steel for sure


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, she pushed it up over the curb and ahead about ten feet, if the little ##### had been over a few more feet and hit it straight on she'd be in a world of hurt right now.



You can not ask your wife to cruise that #### box of a Toyota if your rocking over 150K In Equipment ...... That sir will get your ass tossed off the ##### wagon quicker then you can say how now brown cow !


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh Blake's I am on your Facebook page right now , commenting on all your pics ! :hmm3grin2orange: how now brown cow !!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Buy a smart car , I see a tree guy around here driving one of those mini tampons with wheels , zipping here and there , it's all wrapped with the logo and a nice scene ! I think it runs on mixed a swell so that's gotta be a help !



I don't know, I can see how it would be good on gas and all that hippy, kumbaya ####, but I just don't think I could take myself seriously in anything like that. Much less have a customer take me seriously. Not to mention saws and gear stowage or the occasional grinder hauling is usually needed in an estimate rig.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I don't know, I can see how it would be good on gas and all that hippy, kumbaya ####, but I just don't think I could take myself seriously in anything like that. Much less have a customer take me seriously. Not to mention saws and gear stowage or the occasional grinder hauling is usually needed in an estimate rig.



That's why he has it wrapped with a picture of his bucket working , so as the person opens the door and laughs to themself , he has proof he's the real deal and all


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> You can not ask your wife to cruise that #### box of a Toyota if your rocking over 150K In Equipment ...... That sir will get your ass tossed off the ##### wagon quicker then you can say how now brown cow !



Bah, she'll be fine. Told me it makes her feel "tough", plus her dyke employee at the store thinks it's a "cool truck". Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Bah, she'll be fine. Told me it makes her feel "tough", plus her dyke employee at the store thinks it's a "cool truck". Lol



Ohhh well if the dike at the store likes it I guess it's all good !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> That's why he has it wrapped with a picture of his bucket working , so as the person opens the door and laughs to themself , he has proof he's the real deal and all



As if it wasn't gay enough he had to put a wrap on it? Just not my style, I got nothing to prove, but "act as if" goes a long way with clients. If I wanted to downsize and deadwood all the hippy, nitpicking, urban gardening college professor's oaks for the rest of my career a wrapped up prius would seem a good idea, but I need to appeal to a wider audience which includes blue collar boys who expect a contractor to have a truck. And those guys like to pay cash!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhh well if the dike at the store likes it I guess it's all good !:hmm3grin2orange:


 I mean, she never said she was a lesbian, but she's single, mid thirties, doesn't wear makeup, and drives a Jeep with a kayak on it, so...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Grapple pic. Got this ash and a load and a half of oak logs from another job stockpiled at the mill. Almost silly I didn't buy one sooner.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I thought I had a bad day with a flat tire on the skidsteer trailer but I feel lucky now.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 277960
View attachment 277961
View attachment 277962
View attachment 277963
Here are a few pics from tosay.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 277960
> View attachment 277961
> View attachment 277962
> View attachment 277963
> Here are a few pics from tosay.



Must have a good dump site! That's a dumper, right? How long of a box?


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Must have a good dump site! That's a dumper, right? How long of a box?



We are working in a little town in Nebaska the pop is 61, they have a brush dump. Ya, it dumps and is 20' with 5' sides. The truck has been working great, I am painting it white real soon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> We are working in a little town in Nebaska the pop is 61, they have a brush dump. Ya, it dumps and is 20' with 5' sides. The truck has been working great, I am painting it white real soon.



Good size. I'd just do the cab white and leave or repaint the box black. A little contrast helps it not look like you white washed it cheaply, ya know? Nice truck.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Good size. I'd just do the cab white and leave or repaint the box black. A little contrast helps it not look like you white washed it cheaply, ya know? Nice truck.



Thanks, the box is staying black.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Man with all this drama , I hear 3 day weekend of drinking and hugging up on the wife coming on real quick , I wouldn't think about that truck til Monday if we weren't getting 50+ mph winds and heavy snow tomorrow night



Saw it on the news.
You guys back east are probably gonna get a lot of calls.
Be safe,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Saw it on the news.
> You guys back east are probably gonna get a lot of calls.
> Be safe,
> Jeff



Thanks , I think the guys above me are really gonna get a smack down , I mean heavy snow and wind , and they are calling it another 100 year storm , we are supposed to have lightning as well should be crazy light show for sure


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Thanks , I think the guys above me are really gonna get a smack down , I mean heavy snow and wind , and they are calling it another 100 year storm , we are supposed to have lightning as well should be crazy light show for sure



Fack theyre telling us 18-24" up to 30" with 30-50mph winds... 5 foot drifts. ugggg. Got the snow blowers lined up and plow hooked up but I do not have any interest in doing snow anymore.


----------



## ropensaddle

Tree Pig said:


> Fack theyre telling us 18-24" up to 30" with 30-50mph winds... 5 foot drifts. ugggg. Got the snow blowers lined up and plow hooked up but I do not have any interest in doing snow anymore.



65 degrees here


----------



## formationrx




----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Money should be falling from the sky later this evening. I hope we get 2' but they are only calling for 2-6". I hope the weather guy is wrong like every other time but in my favor


----------



## treeman82

2treeornot2tree said:


> Money should be falling from the sky later this evening. I hope we get 2' but they are only calling for 2-6". I hope the weather guy is wrong like every other time but in my favor



I'll trade you the 2' we are supposed to get, for the 2-6" you are getting.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sounds great to me. I could make dam near $20,000 on a 2' storm. Bring it on! I do have to say sleeping in your truck for a couple days does suck, but after the fat checks come in I forget all about it.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> Grapple pic. Got this ash and a load and a half of oak logs from another job stockpiled at the mill. Almost silly I didn't buy one sooner.


highly trained groundie holding down log so it won't fly away hand showing iq.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the new bogey wheels on the dingo today. Also fabercated new brackets for the rider platform, so its not always dragging and ripping up peoples yards. Got a new hood latch and brake cable to put on but looks like you have to remove the engine to install the parking brake cable, and the hood needs some other loving so I decided to say f it for the day. 

These finance people got there heads so far up there arses they can't see daylight. They will only go 36 months on this grinder because its 8 years old now. Funny thing is 2 months ago they would have went 48-60 months because it was only 7 years old. So it makes the payment about the same as a new grinder per month. The only difference is the new grinder loan would be for two more years. Just don't make sence. Iam tempted to just buy the new grinder iinstead.


----------



## ropensaddle

dbl612 said:


> highly trained groundie holding down log so it won't fly away hand showing iq.



Aww take it easy on levi


----------



## treeman75

We finished up in Maskell, Nebraska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This is what they call a one horse town. The whole town is two streets and three blocks long, it has the smallest town hall in the US.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, she pushed it up over the curb and ahead about ten feet, if the little ##### had been over a few more feet and hit it straight on she'd be in a world of hurt right now.



Well it's good she was not hurt but man that sucks for ya hope it works out for ya.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not a bad day for a day off. 
2 hours of office work and had Fleet Wash do all the trucks. Now I can enjoy the weekend.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

here's where I was at 5am this morning , basically a dud ....... Made a few bucks . Literally


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> here's where I was at 5am this morning , basically a dud ....... Made a few bucks . Literally



Is that a repo truck with a plow on it?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Is that a repo truck with a plow on it?



Yea a boss with wings pretty bad ass , he's a good driver as well ...he's got LELow markers .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> ...he's got LELow markers .



What the heck are they?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> What the heck are they?



LED plow markers sorry .... On the corners there lit


----------



## treeclimber101

[video]http://www.break.com/pranks/the-luckiest-girl-in-russia-today-2414305[/video] this is how Russians take out street trees .


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> It's a small crane . I am a shocked that the crane hit the bucket and almost sheared it off and the climber made it to the roof , scary #### for sure , woulda been better to have the crane set up on the driveway and the bucket on the lawn , or leave the bucket at home, and I will say they are up and up guys . Seems like a bad setup for the crane , I like the blame game the operator put on them .



Yeah that's why I am hesitant to use truck mounted cranes, they don't have the big counterweights like the 50 plus ton cranes do. If I need to use the smaller crane I make sure I know the limits and go by the chart. Either way bad and expensive day for the 2 co's involved for sure!


----------



## deevo

I don't want to touch my snowblower for another week after snowblowing all this snow we got yesterday!!!! 39 cm of snow we got. Good thing is the snowmobiling was awesome today! Nice sunny day! Cold ones chilling in the snowbank! It's all good now! It's hockey day in Canada so lot's of hockey to watch while enjoying some cold ones!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got my promotional items for this year. I am gonna try out some pens and magnets, and see what happens. I may run a couple billboards in spring too. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## treeclimber101

I had these made a few years ago , wherever I go I drop a pack , for lighting candles , cigs whatever , believe it or not they work . Gimmicky yea ........ I know LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I had these made a few years ago , wherever I go I drop a pack , for lighting candles , cigs whatever , believe it or not they work . Gimmicky yea ........ I know LOL



That's a good idea too! I thought about doing beer huggys. There is so many things you can do. I even seen lip balm for the girls in the one catalog. I don't care if its gimmicky as long as it makes my phone ring more!


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's a good idea too! I thought about doing beer huggys. There is so many things you can do. I even seen lip balm for the girls in the one catalog. I don't care if its gimmicky as long as it makes my phone ring more!




I was going to suggest branding condoms and putting up a free dispenser at your local watering hole but I dont know how well that would go over in your gay bars.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> I was going to suggest branding condoms and putting up a free dispenser at your local watering hole but I dont know how well that would go over in your gay bars.



You must have thought you were talking to MDS, as i am married, and certainitly NOT gay. All that snow must have went to your brain.


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally got my promotional items for this year. I am gonna try out some pens and magnets, and see what happens. I may run a couple billboards in spring too. Sorry for the bad picture.



I like the cards, allways give them out. As far as the pens, for the last 2 years we have given out $1100.00 in pens per year. To every one we have worked with, Home owners,business and any one we talk to. We even gave away $300.00 in coffie cups last year to good customers. I dont think it has done much for us, as far as i see it a Business card would do the same thing. Worth a try but not realy worth the $$ As i see it. Good luck to you


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> I like the cards, allways give them out. As far as the pens, for the last 2 years we have given out $1100.00 in pens per year. To every one we have worked with, Home owners,business and any one we talk to. We even gave away $300.00 in coffie cups last year to good customers. I dont think it has done much for us, as far as i see it a Business card would do the same thing. Worth a try but not realy worth the $$ As i see it. Good luck to you



They are not cards, they are magnets.

Here is my business cards front and back. I give lots of these out.


----------



## OLD OAK

Pine tree removal from today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> Pine tree removal from today.



Nice hard hats


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice hard hats



I heard they don't need PPE in the south,,,:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice hard hats



Thanks, you should have seen the 13 year old feeding the chipper


----------



## OLD OAK

This is what we have given out over the past 2 years. coffie cups, pens ( about 2800 pens) pincles, desk sitckey note holder, key chain flash light, note pad. + christmass cards to all customers. The return on investment is just not worth it as far as i see it. You do just as good to give them a bussiness card. So good luck with your magnets, they will most likely go in the trash after a week on the fridge. Just like all the stuff i gave out did.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

They might get thrown out, but i do know alot of people around here keep fridge magnets. They are pretty strong. It actually suprised me how much they would hold. 

Its not always about people keeping the stuff you give them, business cards included. I bet alot of business cards get thrown away. Its about them remembering my business name / logo, when they need a lawn or tree service. I get alot of people that call me because they seen my trucks driving around while they were out and about. They remember my logo, and then they look in the phone book, and they remember my logo and call.

I did some billboards when i first got into business for myself. I got two phone calls off of the boards, but everyone still remembers my logo from the billboards, and that was years ago. The more people see your logo, the more likely they are to call you.


----------



## OLD OAK

Hope it works out good for you.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Not a bad day for a day off.
> 2 hours of office work and had Fleet Wash do all the trucks. Now I can enjoy the weekend.
> Jeff



I was thinking about hiring them, are they pretty reasonable?

BTW, had Steve rebuild 2 more 200's, that dude is awesome! 

See they started the process to remove all the Ash's at home. I can here the door knockers now, "your tree is a hazard to your health, if you don't remove it, you may get the bug. For the safety of your family, you need to remove it, and all your other trees that may get it"


----------



## sgreanbeans

OLD OAK said:


> Pine tree removal from today.



Ya need to get those guys some gear. Hard hats are not that expensive, climbing helmets are around 100. I prefer everyone has a climbing helmet, that way, no one is worried about looking up. They sell chin straps for regular hard hats, but they are pretty weak and can become a hazard all by themselves.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> Thanks, you should have seen the 13 year old feeding the chipper



I like the log truck and grapple skid set up .


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> I was thinking about hiring them, are they pretty reasonable?
> 
> BTW, had Steve rebuild 2 more 200's, that dude is awesome!
> 
> See they started the process to remove all the Ash's at home. I can here the door knockers now, "your tree is a hazard to your health, if you don't remove it, you may get the bug. For the safety of your family, you need to remove it, and all your other trees that may get it"



Is the EAB in eastern Iowa? How long do you think it will take to get across the state?


----------



## millbilly

*these are my advertisment i use*


----------



## OLD OAK

sgreanbeans said:


> Ya need to get those guys some gear. Hard hats are not that expensive, climbing helmets are around 100. I prefer everyone has a climbing helmet, that way, no one is worried about looking up. They sell chin straps for regular hard hats, but they are pretty weak and can become a hazard all by themselves.



You are correct, i do need to get some more hard hats. To tell you the truth i HATE wearing them.


----------



## treeman75

millbilly said:


>



There is guy here with the same card.


----------



## millbilly

vista print templet


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the log truck and grapple skid set up .



Thanks, it works good. We fill it to the top 4ft high by 16 ft long. What kills me in time is when i have to go dump come back. I want to get another truck like that one but i NEED to get a bucket truck first.


----------



## treeclimber101

Here is my old phone book page , and the other was a mailer that did awesome right about this time of the year because of tax season , maybe I will do drop mail again


----------



## millbilly

I give up can get it to work in the practice are but not here


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> I was thinking about hiring them, are they pretty reasonable?
> 
> BTW, had Steve rebuild 2 more 200's, that dude is awesome!



Very reasonable,,$8 for service trucks, $12 for chip trucks. They come when you want them to. 
His name is Mike,,619-477-7750.
Yeah, Steve is good!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Very reasonable,,$8 for service trucks, $12 for chip trucks. They come when you want them to.
> His name is Mike,,619-477-7750.
> Yeah, Steve is good!
> Jeff



I just called them , they said I was outta there working area , I complained . They hung up :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I just called them , they said I was outta there working area , I complained . They hung up :hmm3grin2orange:



I think they are nation wide,,Fleetwash, Inc.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> Is the EAB in eastern Iowa? How long do you think it will take to get across the state?



It was there last year, we where working with the USDA on this. We found a tree in Bettendorf that had it, we are sure, but we found it too late in the season to have live samples. We had the tell tell exit holes and the trails but no bugs or larvae. So no official finding. They are being proactive and getting them out before it gets bad. 

Figures that it would happen after I leave! 

The hackers will be out in force. Using scare tactics to get work.

One thing about working out here, way more pest and disease. I am learning alot. Also learning how its great to own your own business vs management in a big show. Big shows have a target on their back. Govt agency's just see a meal ticket rolling by when they see my trucks. Seems they stay away from the private guys, but chase us down with a stick. Rules and regs are a big headache on this side of the industry. 

It's really hard to say how long it will take, depends on the bugs and how willing they are too travel, to get a good meal! What kills me is the product promo's. They are selling treatments that are not 100% effective. So they are dumping chemicals that may or may not work. Nothing like polluting on maybe. My clients wanted to know about this, I recommended proper nutrition and water. Enjoy them for as long as they can, then remove and replace, but not with all the same tree. Diversification of their landscape is a huge help. Too many people, who lost their elm's, replaced them with all ash. So now, after they remove all their ash trees, they will have property's with no trees. If they had multiple species instead of one, they would still have some shade!


----------



## treeclimber101

SHE'S NINE AND I AM AFRAID TO GO CHECK ON HER


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I think they are nation wide,,Fleetwash, Inc.
> Jeff



They are here too , they do the trucks at my fathers work as well .....


----------



## treeclimber101

Never mind ........ The bigger pain in my ass went over there sniffed her (prolly thought the same thing as me ) she popped up bit in er In the jowl and took off ...... LOL


----------



## OLD OAK

Phone book did good for us when we had one. I droped it 4 years ago when we got a big City contract for mowing. Dont have that contract any longer so i might have to go back to the fone book. Pic Of truck full from the summer before i painted it.View attachment 278448


----------



## treeman75

There are alot of ash trees here. Im thinking almost half of the trees around here are ash. I notice there are alot of oaks in Des Moines and over by Davenport. We have some oaks along the loess hills that follow the Missouri river but there arent too many in town.


----------



## treeman75

OLD OAK said:


> Phone book did good for us when we had one. I droped it 4 years ago when we got a big City contract for mowing. Dont have that contract any longer so i might have to go back to the fone book. Pic Of truck full from the summer before i painted it.View attachment 278448



The phone books dont work like they used to. I track most of the calls I get and the calls I get that arent referrals or repeats are coming from the internet. I droped one of the books last year and did not notice any less calls, if anything I got more.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> The phone books dont work like they used to. I track most of the calls I get and the calls I get that arent referrals or repeats are coming from the internet. I droped one of the books last year and did not notice any less calls, if anything I got more.



I guess it depends on your area. I come up first in many online searches in my area, nice website, good Angies List ratings, Facebook page, etc. but the majority of my calls are from the phone book. Lot of retirees from IBM, Lockheed, and BAE around here which is where most of the upper middle class money is, and people that age still tend to use the phonebook for everything. I hate giving those guys my money every month but it pans out. 

Shot from two of last years books and a business card.


----------



## OLD OAK

Around here you have to pay for add 100% up front. At first the guy set me up for monthly payments and then came back and told me the main office said Lawn and Tree busines were High risk for going under and i had to pay for the year up front. I called their main office and through a fit. Then paid for the add.


----------



## Blakesmaster

OLD OAK said:


> Around here you have to pay for add 100% up front. At first the guy set me up for monthly payments and then came back and told me the main office said Lawn and Tree busines were High risk for going under and i had to pay for the year up front. I called their main office and through a fit. Then paid for the add.



I've paid up front before to save money but writing a $15K check in the middle of the winter can't happen every year for me, especially when financing over the year is only a few hundred more.


----------



## Blakesmaster

On second thought that would be a good way to weed out the hack companies that show up and disappear from the pages every year. Now I'm wishing the books here would do that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I got top placement on yb.com plus a banner that comes up above the ads, and a banner that comes up on the yb mobile app.


----------



## treeclimber101

Here Blake's


----------



## Toddppm

Pretty good deal besides it being a Ford:jester:


----------



## deevo

Went on a good 2 hour ski-doo ride with my youngest daughter this morning, than went geocaching in the afternoon. Nice sunny day! Supposed to be getting some nasty weather coming our way tonight, freezing rain/ice pellets!


----------



## treeman75

Hey Blakes, whats the population of your service area? Most of my work is in Sioux City and the pop is around 100k. I do get calls from the book but most of the new calls seem to be coming from the internet.


----------



## Blakesmaster

That truck looks nice Eddie, but that's too many miles for what I'm looking at now. Want to keep it under 100K. Pretty sure I'm going with a half ton anyways unless a smoking deal manifests itself on something else. But I'm doubting a smoking deal on a plow truck will be anything I come across for a few months!

tm75, my service area is about 250K if the internet is right. Binghamton metropolitan area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MarquisTree

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10151470328500446.543437.277283385445&type=1

8 hrs of work last night, just getting trucks out of the yard and the tops off the chip trucks so they can haul snow...


----------



## formationrx

*...*

when i started i gave out about 10 business cards.... never had to advertise after that... do a kick ass job, know your ####, and go the extra mile and word gets around...


----------



## Blakesmaster

formationrx said:


> when i started i gave out about 10 business cards.... never had to advertise after that... do a kick ass job, know your ####, and go the extra mile and word gets around...



I'm guessing you don't have a lot of equipment? Word of mouth is great but once those trucks start lining up in your lot chewing through jobs in less and less time screaming "I'm still hungry!" from their fuel tanks you'll soon realize you need to start drumming up more work.


----------



## imagineero

treeclimber101 said:


> Here Blake's



Wow... You could add an extra '0' to that price for that truck in aus. 

Shaun


----------



## imagineero

I spoke too soon... '01 f350's only get $40k~$50k here in aus, with 180,000kms

2001 Ford F350 2WD XLT Turbo Diesel White 8sp A Trayback | eBay

2000 Ford F350 RM White 4sp A Crewcab | eBay

Without a plow or anything though. Mind you, if it had duallies, you could get $80k~$90k for it!

Ford F350 Dual Cab Dually , 7.3L Turbo Desiel | eBay

A used F650 can get upwards of $200k.

Shaun


----------



## treeclimber101

imagineero said:


> I spoke too soon... '01 f350's only get $40k~$50k here in aus, with 180,000kms
> 
> 2001 Ford F350 2WD XLT Turbo Diesel White 8sp A Trayback | eBay
> 
> 2000 Ford F350 RM White 4sp A Crewcab | eBay
> 
> Without a plow or anything though. Mind you, if it had duallies, you could get $80k~$90k for it!
> 
> Ford F350 Dual Cab Dually , 7.3L Turbo Desiel | eBay
> 
> A used F650 can get upwards of $200k.
> 
> Shaun


So a pack of ciggies are roughly 30 bucks ? That dually cost doubled what I paid for my house 13 years ago


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> So a pack of ciggies are roughly 30 bucks ? That dually cost doubled what I paid for my house 13 years ago



Sounds like you got a smoking deal on your house.


----------



## imagineero

treeclimber101 said:


> So a pack of ciggies are roughly 30 bucks ? That dually cost doubled what I paid for my house 13 years ago



About 20 if I remember the whining smokers carrying on recently ;-)


----------



## squad143

Finally had the graphics shop put the "Characters" on the dump truck. I had a graphic artist draw the characters last spring.

Side view, removable ramps up.






Side view, ramps down.





New tailgate.


----------



## squad143

Even had a bunch of stickers made.

Going to put them on my saws, tools, helmets, etc. Got the idea from my friend Mike who own another tree company.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Welp, it is officially, "#### this #### o'clock"


----------



## mr. holden wood

squad143 said:


> Finally had the graphics shop put the "Characters" on the dump truck. I had a graphic artist draw the characters last spring.
> 
> Side view, removable ramps up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view, ramps down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New tailgate.



Silly canadian cartoons and removals are for kids. I'll take a crown clean any day over removals, same profit margin with less wear and tear on gear and body. I'd take one look at that graphic and think you were a one trick pony. Guess you gotta work with the skills ya got.


----------



## formationrx

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm guessing you don't have a lot of equipment? Word of mouth is great but once those trucks start lining up in your lot chewing through jobs in less and less time screaming "I'm still hungry!" from their fuel tanks you'll soon realize you need to start drumming up more work.



yeah you are right on....


----------



## squad143

mr. holden wood said:


> Silly canadian cartoons and removals are for kids. I'll take a crown clean any day over removals, same profit margin with less wear and tear on gear and body. I'd take one look at that graphic and think you were a one trick pony. Guess you gotta work with the skills ya got.



A lot can be said about pruning. Repeat customer base with continual work from them every so-many years.

It is also about knowng your market. I do most of my work around cottage country (think lake & thick forest), where most people have anywhere from 50 to 200 trees on their property. The only time they think of having tree work done is when they're dead or posing a hazard. The only pruning I do is the odd limb, to open up someone's view to the lake. I expanded my work to include some in the city, as my cottage customers have also wanted me to do removals at their homes in the city. I refer any major pruning to friends that own other tree companies that are good at that type of work. These same companies use me for some of their removals. Your right...... ya "gotta work with the skills ya got".

As for the cartoons. A lot of my "cottage" clients recognize it as the work of a local artist (he was commissioned to do a large mural on the side of the beer store in town).





These clients own snowmobiles, ATV's and boats and have seen the work he has done for those industries.
The Mercury Outboard Motor company seem to like his work. They have been using his talents for years for their annual calanders. Another favorite with my cottage clients.




If you like you can see more of his work for Mercury Mairine here: Images by Robert Van Nood

It all boils down to what works and puts money in your pocket at the end of the day. Are removals tough? Yup, but I can handle it and charge accordingly.

BTW.... What form of "crown clean" is in your Avatar? Is that pollarding to the stump?


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## mckeetree

We were in the rain all day on an emergency job and now I have a bad sore throat. I really didn't need to be out there but the client stayed out there the whole time and was "a man of ten thousand questions." Crew foreman asked early on could I keep the customer away from him somehow because he was driving him out of his mind.


----------



## treemandan

We had to take the 4runner back in because its leaking oil, on the way I saw NCTree whacking on a little cherry tree behind a Chevy dealer on 113.
I sure wish I had a little cherry tree to whack on myself but I have to go flush the cooling system of my pick-up and put a thermostat in it.


----------



## treeman75

I have been wanting to have a cartoon guy drawn up. I want some big crazy looking guy cutting down a tree with a 660 and have some shirts made.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Holden is just mad, cause his mommy wont let him watch cartoons when he was little!


----------



## treemandan

When we were at the car dealership this women came down on us like vulture to carrion, I almost ran away. She asked us if we wanted to hear about them fixing up the scratched and dinged up bumpers ,my wife said no but the lady kept yammering away. I can't believe how many different questions she asked us in 30 seconds. I wanted to do something to shut her up.
I have learned a few things so far but they have been hard: Pay no mind to the scratches and dings on the bumper of your wife's car because as soon as you fix them she will put them back. And another is that no matter how crazy and absurd your life is the people who work in the service writer's office have it much worse... and they know it.
On the way back from the dealership I saw NC hacking up a silver maple like he was going for the coveted Arborist of the Year Award.


----------



## sgreanbeans

You guys where talking about phone books, I dropped out of them, they would sell ya on a nice big add, then the book comes out and some hack has your logo or slogan, list a bunch of lies, like they are CA's, have 600 years of exp, and are legit in general. Most of them are convicted crackheads but their add is bigger than mine, so they must be a bigger more professional company right! They have CA's( damn computer based testing) that have never been in a tree, but yet they are pros at pruning, bla bla blaba.
I was nervous about dropping out. I took that money and put it into targeted demo's via the net and direct contact, it changed my clientele to mostly hi-end peeps and my back log filled up. 
Word of mouth is still by far, the best. Still have folks calling me out here, narkin' and complaining about the moron's still there. Seems the jackassery is still in high gear there.
But it is really no diff here, same thing, just more. Good company's play by the rules and get inspected all the time, hackers do it all bad and they get away with it. Same stuff, different zip code


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> When we were at the car dealership this women came down on us like vulture to carrion, I almost ran away. She asked us if we wanted to hear about them fixing up the scratched and dinged up bumpers ,my wife said no but the lady kept yammering away. I can't believe how many different questions she asked us in 30 seconds. I wanted to do something to shut her up.
> I have learned a few things so far but they have been hard: Pay no mind to the scratches and dings on the bumper of your wife's car because as soon as you fix them she will put them back. And another is that no matter how crazy and absurd your life is the people who work in the service writer's office have it much worse... and they know it.
> On the way back from the dealership I saw NC hacking up a silver maple like he was going for the coveted Arborist of the Year Award.



Yup! Right in your backyard:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> Yup! Right in your backyard:hmm3grin2orange:



Not my backyard.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading to bed so I vsn be rolling out at 4am to go pickup my new stump grinder


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading to bed so I vsn be rolling out at 4am to go pickup my new stump grinder



Twat about the snow?


----------



## ropensaddle

wraptor out two big dead oaks today and loaded limb wood firewood. tomorrow I will use the tw6 and split them to haul home then sell it to add to profit at later date. I love bomb trees so fast!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading to bed so I vsn be rolling out at 4am to go pickup my new stump grinder



Congrats


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Twat about the snow?



I got a old employee that i trust, thats laid off, thats gonna take care of it for me.


----------



## mikemcC

2treeornot2tree said:


> I got a old employee that i trust, thats laid off, thats gonna take care of it for me.



I was following your other thread about the new grinder, goodluck on the drive and hopefully its as nice as described.


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> I got a old employee that i trust, thats laid off, thats gonna take care of it for me.



did you sell your old one and are you going to put the new one in your flyer?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> did you sell your old one and are you going to put the new one in your flyer?



Old one is gonna be sold when I get home. Got a guy already lined up to buy it. When I run out of flyers I willreplace the pictures.


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> I dunno Jeff I bought it like that , I was told they were chipping tips Of a tree that was previously topped , and they fed in a knotted burl , and all hell broke loose , a piece of blade went threw the side of the chip truck missing the cab by like 4" , supposedly it was pretty bad .... I bought her for parts . Shame for sure , it's not fixable though , just a spare parts machine



our co bought one like that last winter looked like pure hell but we rebuilt it. only had like 1500 hours on it and we got it super cheap I think we saved like 10k by fixing that then buying one in working order with more hours. but then again it did take a while and two of the co. owners are magicians when it comes to welding and fabricating and they hardly ever have anything to do so it was just something that got them out of the office...

oh yeah just got back from 8 days in the Caribbean yea it was 80 degrees and sunny every day f that #### I missed the cold :confused2:


----------



## sgreanbeans

I witnessed a guy telling a HO that his tree died from beetles. Problem is ...... it didn't. It died from the neighbor coming over and taking a claw of a hammer to the tree, ripping away a 12" tall ring around the tree about 3ft up on the trunk. They dug in the claw about a inch into the wood, removing all the tissue, all the way around. Guy told the HO that it did not hurt the tree! You can see the reason for the hate pretty quick, tree leaned over the back fence, over the neighbor's pool. Aleppo pine, lots of needles. Now we have no proof of who did it and it really don't matter to us. But it is sure easy to guess. It amazes me that someone could work in this industry for over 20 years and still not know the basic biology of a tree. Makes me wonder how many other jobs he has bid, but for a HO that might have a clue (as this HO had none) and have been turned down because they think this guy is a faker.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> I witnessed a guy telling a HO that his tree died from beetles. Problem is ...... it didn't. It died from the neighbor coming over and taking a claw of a hammer to the tree, ripping away a 12" tall ring around the tree about 3ft up on the trunk. They dug in the claw about a inch into the wood, removing all the tissue, all the way around. Guy told the HO that it did not hurt the tree! You can see the reason for the hate pretty quick, tree leaned over the back fence, over the neighbor's pool. Aleppo pine, lots of needles. Now we have no proof of who did it and it really don't matter to us. But it is sure easy to guess. It amazes me that someone could work in this industry for over 20 years and still not know the basic biology of a tree. Makes me wonder how many other jobs he has bid, but for a HO that might have a clue (as this HO had none) and have been turned down because they think this guy is a faker.




I have a couple trees survive being girdled. Once was a row a medium white pines someone had ringged with a chainsaw. Also I have seen trees with the bark eaten all up by livestock and still living, one place was where i got my rabbit, the rabbits chewed up little apple trees pretty good but the tree where still alive. 
I noticed these trees living over a period of time being girdled like that but its been awhile since I have seen them and they might be dead by now.


----------



## Incomplete

Got that call this morning: "Sorry, but we won't be needing your services." It's Bitter Sweet: Need the work and the money, but I won't be cutting a perfectly healthy tree down (or managing it's decline) because of "stupid starlings" and "cottonwood fluff."


----------



## Blakesmaster

Pulled the fuel tank and ezdumper out of the one ton today as well as the plow frame and wiring. That truck was a bit too much for estimates and was kind of annoying to drive all the time but I am gonna miss it. Been looking at 3/4 ton Chevy's but haven't settled on one yet. Pulled into the dealership as they had a clean '11 out front for 20 G's and I couldn't tell if it was a half ton or 3/4. I no sooner got out of my car to check and a salesman swooped in like a vulture and took up an hour of my time trying to talk me into a new pickup. Sorry pal, 34 grand for a bare bones work truck ain't something I intend on doing anytime soon. I do need a truck soon, but I gotta say I am enjoying the wife's Jetta. Has the monsoon stereo with 8 speakers and Faith No More sounds ####ing amazing in there.


----------



## Blakesmaster

And then I'm checking my facebook while the dealer is looking for trucks and see Laura posted a pic of an old table that she really liked at a new antique shop that just opened up in town today. I have no idea why the #### my town needs another antique shop but apparently they thought we did. So I thought it would be a sweet Valentine's Day gesture to pick it up and bring it home to surprise her. Let's just say that today I learned the difference between an _old_ table and an _antique_ table is about $750. On a completely unrelated note Laura was very happy with the fudge I bought her for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Incomplete

squad143 said:


> Even had a bunch of stickers made.
> 
> Going to put them on my saws, tools, helmets, etc. Got the idea from my friend Mike who own another tree company.



Haters be hatin'. Ignore them all. Graphix Sell. They're just jealous they didn't think of it. They are awesome. Love that bright unpainted finish on your box.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Incomplete said:


> Haters be hatin'. Ignore them all. Graphix Sell. They're just jealous they didn't think of it. They are awesome. Love that bright unpainted finish on your box.



I just thought that's how Canadians look...


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> Pulled the fuel tank and ezdumper out of the one ton today as well as the plow frame and wiring. .




Give ya $500 for the ez dumper....



Blakesmaster said:


> And then I'm checking my facebook while the dealer is looking for trucks and see Laura posted a pic of an old table that she really liked at a new antique shop that just opened up in town today. I have no idea why the #### my town needs another antique shop but apparently they thought we did. So I thought it would be a sweet Valentine's Day gesture to pick it up and bring it home to surprise her. Let's just say that today I learned the difference between an _old_ table and an _antique_ table is about $750. On a completely unrelated note Laura was very happy with the fudge I bought her for Valentine's Day.



Yeah my wife is apparently done with her "everything, every damn thing white " faze. Now she wants a rustic coffee table, ya know like Pottery barn has, but she wants me to make one. She hated my rustic potting bench so much I'd rather just buy her the pottery barn $700 table:msp_unsure:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> Give ya $500 for the ez dumper....




...and I'll give you a big plate of go #### yourself!:msp_biggrin:



> Yeah my wife is apparently done with her "everything, every damn thing white " faze. Now she wants a rustic coffee table, ya know like Pottery barn has, but she wants me to make one. She hated my rustic potting bench so much I'd rather just buy her the pottery barn $700 table:msp_unsure:



It actually is a pretty cool old wood workbench with a butchers block top and a wood handled vice that would look nice in our living room with some plants or knick knacks and #### on it but at $795, #### no. I got my buddy working on a coffee table out of a monster oak I cut down for our living room. It's ####ing huge though so I have no idea how I'm gonna get it inside. Lots of beer and lots of buddies I guess?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> And then I'm checking my facebook while the dealer is looking for trucks and see Laura posted a pic of an old table that she really liked at a new antique shop that just opened up in town today. I have no idea why the #### my town needs another antique shop but apparently they thought we did. So I thought it would be a sweet Valentine's Day gesture to pick it up and bring it home to surprise her. Let's just say that today I learned the difference between an _old_ table and an _antique_ table is about $750. On a completely unrelated note Laura was very happy with the fudge I bought her for Valentine's Day.



You cheap #### !


----------



## mr. holden wood

Blakesmaster said:


> Pulled the fuel tank and ezdumper out of the one ton today as well as the plow frame and wiring. That truck was a bit too much for estimates and was kind of annoying to drive all the time but I am gonna miss it. Been looking at 3/4 ton Chevy's but haven't settled on one yet. Pulled into the dealership as they had a clean '11 out front for 20 G's and I couldn't tell if it was a half ton or 3/4. I no sooner got out of my car to check and a salesman swooped in like a vulture and took up an hour of my time trying to talk me into a new pickup. Sorry pal, 34 grand for a bare bones work truck ain't something I intend on doing anytime soon. I do need a truck soon, but I gotta say I am enjoying the wife's Jetta. Has the monsoon stereo with 8 speakers and Faith No More sounds ####ing amazing in there.



Thats ironic, didn't you think yer wifes friend was a phag cause she drove a jeep. The few times i've seen a dude driving a jetta he was pumping elton john, just sayin.Sorry bought the truck man, no matter how much of a dbag i think you are ,you shouldn't have to be seen in a jetta.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mr. holden wood said:


> Thats ironic, didn't you think yer wifes friend was a phag cause she drove a jeep. The few times i've seen a dude driving a jetta he was pumping elton john, just sayin.Sorry bought the truck man, no matter how much of a dbag i think you are ,you shouldn't have to be seen in a jetta.



While Elton has a tune or two he couldn't hold a candle ( even in the wind ) to Patton in my book. Remember you are "Just a Man" and not much of one at that, from what I gather.


----------



## mr. holden wood

squad143 said:


> A lot can be said about pruning. Repeat customer base with continual work from them every so-many years.
> 
> It is also about knowng your market. I do most of my work around cottage country (think lake & thick forest), where most people have anywhere from 50 to 200 trees on their property. The only time they think of having tree work done is when they're dead or posing a hazard. The only pruning I do is the odd limb, to open up someone's view to the lake. I expanded my work to include some in the city, as my cottage customers have also wanted me to do removals at their homes in the city. I refer any major pruning to friends that own other tree companies that are good at that type of work. These same companies use me for some of their removals. Your right...... ya "gotta work with the skills ya got".
> 
> As for the cartoons. A lot of my "cottage" clients recognize it as the work of a local artist (he was commissioned to do a large mural on the side of the beer store in town).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These clients own snowmobiles, ATV's and boats and have seen the work he has done for those industries.
> The Mercury Outboard Motor company seem to like his work. They have been using his talents for years for their annual calanders. Another favorite with my cottage clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like you can see more of his work for Mercury Mairine here: Images by Robert Van Nood
> 
> It all boils down to what works and puts money in your pocket at the end of the day. Are removals tough? Yup, but I can handle it and charge accordingly.
> 
> BTW.... What form of "crown clean" is in your Avatar? Is that pollarding to the stump?



Well,if all you do is removals it looks good. Are you the same dude thats a fireman,pretty impressive set up for a sidework.


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't know how anyone who spells " about" ......"bought" could ever be seen as anything other then a idiot !


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know how anyone who spells " about" ......"bought" could ever be seen as anything other then a idiot !



Well im a arborist, not a writer for the new yorker. My grammar sucks, and im terrible speller guess thats why I climb trees. You on the other hand cant climb but are a great at posting. View attachment 279245


----------



## squad143

Incomplete said:


> Haters be hatin'. Ignore them all. Graphix Sell. They're just jealous they didn't think of it. They are awesome. Love that bright unpainted finish on your box.



Thanks Incomplete. We built it out of polished aluminum and didn't want to cover it with paint.

I was stopped at a RIDE (Reduce Impaired Drivers Everywhere) spot check up north last December. There was a half dozen officers stopping traffic in both directions on the 2 lane highway just approaching town. One officer approached my truck asked why the "fish hut" on the back of my truck wasn't strapped down. The other cops started laughing as one of them explained to his partner that it was a chip box and that it was bolted down. I just smiled as he told me to move on. I'm sure he was razed by his coworkers for awhile.


----------



## OLD OAK

View attachment 279260
View attachment 279261
Replaceing lower cutter wheel bearings on my 1625 Super jr, they had a little play in them so i thought i would replace them now because work is SO SLOW. Took it apart and ordered the bearings and then O MY GOD $220.00 each. Never new they would be that bad, i was thinking $80.00 each.


----------



## squad143

mr. holden wood said:


> Well,if all you do is removals it looks good. Are you the same dude thats a fireman,pretty impressive set up for a sidework.



Thanks.

Yes I'm a firefighter. Been one since 1988. 
I have also been removing trees since 1984, however not as much as I have been in the last five years. Usually 40+ hours a week from April to December. Doesn't feel like side work anymore. 
I've been lucky to have great groundsmen and an additional climber who can run the show when I can't be there.

Some people in life have been blessed with a job that they love. I am very fortunate in having two.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Well im a arborist, not a writer for the new yorker. My grammar sucks, and im terrible speller guess thats why I climb trees. You on the other hand cant climb but are a great at posting. View attachment 279245



Yea keep telling yourself that ! Professional tree worker who can't spell ..... And that's what the stereotype means LOL


----------



## Toddppm

OLD OAK said:


> View attachment 279260
> View attachment 279261
> Replaceing lower cutter wheel bearings on my 1625 Super jr, they had a little play in them so i thought i would replace them now because work is SO SLOW. Took it apart and ordered the bearings and then O MY GOD $220.00 each. Never new they would be that bad, i was thinking $80.00 each.



Screw that, cancel that order and contact these guys or somebody simliar http://www.motionindustries.com/motion3/jsp/mii/LocationsMI.jsp. Nothing special about those bearings. I got them for $89 when I did mine last winter. Sealmaster NP24.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picked up my new grinder Thursday. Left at 4am thursday morning and we are gonna drive straight back. Be home in7hrs. Been on the road for almost 21hrs. I drove the first 20 he's now my employees gonna drive for a while so I can sleep.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Screw that, cancel that order and contact these guys or somebody simliar Motion Industries - Locations. Nothing special about those bearings. I got them for $89 when I did mine last winter. Sealmaster NP24.



Get the seal master bearings. I ordered from rayco and they sent me these el cheapo bearings for more money.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just got home 29 hours after i left. What a long trip. Glad i am back, got the go ahead on a huge 2 day job. 

The guys down at Globel Equipment Exports are a great bunch of guys. The grinder was exactly as described, and Randy is very knowledgeable. When I buy my next piece of equipment from them, I know its gonna come as described, and I will just have them ship it to me. I am would highly recommend dealing with them if you need any equipment.


----------



## formationrx

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just got home 29 hours after i left. What a long trip. Glad i am back, got the go ahead on a huge 2 day job.
> 
> The guys down at Globel Equipment Exports are a great bunch of guys. The grinder was exactly as described, and Randy is very knowledgeable. When I buy my next piece of equipment from them, I know its gonna come as described, and I will just have them ship it to me. I am would highly recommend dealing with them if you need any equipment.



thats a nice machine!... now you can get some rest... i bet you cant wait to rip into some stumps...
i worked a 50 year old 40 foot tall grapefruit today... the grapefruits were like bowling balls... got a couple checks and gave away 2 bags of oranges and 2 bags of grapefruits... it was smiles all around...

you guys enjoy your weekend...


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> Get the seal master bearings. I ordered from rayco and they sent me these el cheapo bearings for more money.



Thanks, I did order seal master, and i ordered them from Globel Equipment Exports. I Love that grinder. Saw one on a u-tube vid. That thing is Bad Ass.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

The days here in Nor Cal have been so nice its scary!!!

sounds like possible rain next tues, but it will still be a "beautiful day"


----------



## derwoodii

pulled the muff off my old 029 drilled a few extra holes in the baffle blocker & openned the gas defector exit hole a bit to wake it up a tad. But now its to hot humid to want to test run so will wait n see cool of Sunday morning just for new neighbours across the paddock.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I hear ya,Woody! Dang Beautiful,,great week!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. what the beautiful day happened to the thread?? :msp_scared:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna be a beautiful day. No school tomorrow so we are working at Torrey Pines High.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just got home 29 hours after i left. What a long trip. Glad i am back, got the go ahead on a huge 2 day job.
> 
> The guys down at Globel Equipment Exports are a great bunch of guys. The grinder was exactly as described, and Randy is very knowledgeable. When I buy my next piece of equipment from them, I know its gonna come as described, and I will just have them ship it to me. I am would highly recommend dealing with them if you need any equipment.



Nice grinder. I thought I put on some weight over the winter.. yikes! Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to the beach yesterday, got up to 81! Took my 16 y/o, thought he was going to have a heart attack. SO MANY BIKINIS. He would start talking, then stop mid sentence, completely loose his train of thought as his neck twisted in very strange angle's. He looks at me and says "now I know why u always have your shades on" Glad to see he is learning!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Nice grinder. I thought I put on some weight over the winter.. yikes! Lol.



Does my grinder make me look fat?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Does my grinder make me look fat?



Just your head and body. Lol.. don't feel bad man, its been a long winter!!


----------



## tree MDS

Was out geasing the bucket and flying it around the other day.. was nice out, like 45 and sunny. I can't wait for the season! I'm so ready to kill!! 
View attachment 279687


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Does my grinder make me look fat?




Its your beard. 

Nice grinder BTW. We have this junk Vermeer, SC 60 (or sumtin like dat) track machine. It has electric buttons, instead of hyd levers. There is no "feel" to it, so no chance of "finesse" Then, right before I started, they bought this walk behind Dosco, the kind that you have to manually swing back and forth :bang: Thing is a joke.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Its your beard.
> 
> Nice grinder BTW. We have this junk Vermeer, SC 60 (or sumtin like dat) track machine. It has electric buttons, instead of hyd levers. There is no "feel" to it, so no chance of "finesse" Then, right before I started, they bought this walk behind Dosco, the kind that you have to manually swing back and forth :bang: Thing is a joke.



It's not his beard , I met him 2 weeks ago and when I shook his hand it was like shaking a pro football players hands , he's a big dude , I felt small . LOL and that doesn't happen often


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

2treeornot2tree said:


> Does my grinder make me look fat?



Ummmmmmmmm, well, never mind...lol


----------



## treeman75

I dumped my loader yesterday, it was full from a couple trims and a pretty good size elm removal from Thur. It was the first time I had it on a scale. The truck weighed 51840 with the load and 31960 empty and it was a full load.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I dumped my loader yesterday, it was full from a couple trims and a pretty good size elm removal from Thur. It was the first time I had it on a scale. The truck weighed 51840 with the load and 31960 empty and it was a full load.



Wow just short of 10 tons .... That's a good size load .


----------



## tree MDS

Just somebody tell me there's gonna be leaves on the trees soon, and ####ing green grass!! Grr...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hang in there, you will be complaining about the heat soon,,,:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

I have it licensed for 56k, I will just have to watch the loads with all wood.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Hang in there, you will be complaining about the heat soon,,,:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



Nope. I have a swimming pool and a cooler if it gets that bad... not that I ever use it.. the pool, that is.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Just somebody tell me there's gonna be leaves on the trees soon, and ####ing green grass!! Grr...



This is one of the fastest winters that I can remember. We havent really shut down much this winter, its been real mild. We have only got about 6" of snow all winter.


----------



## treeman75

Hey Blakes whats your loader weigh empty?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> This is one of the fastest winters that I can remember. We havent really shut down much this winter, its been real mild. We have only got about 6" of snow all winter.



Mmmm.... now I remember why I haven't been around here lately. Good for you, though! :msp_smile:


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> This is one of the fastest winters that I can remember. We havent really shut down much this winter, its been real mild. We have only got about 6" of snow all winter.



That truck should handle 60-65k all day. If you look an the tree trader you'll see some of those trucks are actually bent in the middle. The guy I got mine off of has straightened a few out from over loading. 60-65k shouldn't be close to bending. We where hauling salt in before the winter and I was getting 10-12 tons in a single axle no problem. We weighed a little over 40k at times.


----------



## treeman75

Lang widebody 84"bbq smoker
Im kinda thinking about buying this.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> This is one of the fastest winters that I can remember. We havent really shut down much this winter, its been real mild. We have only got about 6" of snow all winter.



Sweet right ..... I like having money again ! Hell I am shopping for a truck , can't remember the last February like this


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> That truck should handle 60-65k all day. If you look an the tree trader you'll see some of those trucks are actually bent in the middle. The guy I got mine off of has straightened a few out from over loading. 60-65k shouldn't be close to bending. We where hauling salt in before the winter and I was getting 10-12 tons in a single axle no problem. We weighed a little over 40k at times.



You haul salt in that beautiful truck ....... Shame on you , I hope your coating the body with diesel first .


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> That truck should handle 60-65k all day. If you look an the tree trader you'll see some of those trucks are actually bent in the middle. The guy I got mine off of has straightened a few out from over loading. 60-65k shouldn't be close to bending. We where hauling salt in before the winter and I was getting 10-12 tons in a single axle no problem. We weighed a little over 40k at times.



Ya, the truck handles loads really good. I took a big load of logs to the mill last month and it handled good and I know it was a lot more weight than the one from yesterday.


----------



## treeman75

Tomarrow I have to pick up a load for a guy that contract climbs for me once in a while and then do 7 stumps.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Sweet right ..... I like having money again ! Hell I am shopping for a truck , can't remember the last February like this



Good for you! And it only took half your cesspool of a state getting demolished!! 

Lol. Nah, good for you.. comes around, goes around, no doubt..


----------



## treeman75

I almost forgot, Im getting the trucks washed today. It will be nice to climb into clean trucks!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Tomarrow I have to pick up a load for a guy that contract climbs for me once in a while and then do 7 stumps.



Along the lines of work I did 4 estimates Friday , phones ringing steady and march 15 th is all hands on deck around here , New Jersey is a switch mid march , I can't wait to really get back at it . And for once I think we are threw all this mess , maybe ..... Hopefully


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Good for you! And it only took half your cesspool of a state getting demolished!!
> 
> Lol. Nah, good for you.. comes around, goes around, no doubt..



My area didn't get demolished .... But I will take all your thinly veiled sarcasm as a compliment ...... Look at this way , a unused truck stays shiny ....... LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> My area didn't get demolished .... But I will take all your thinly veiled sarcasm as a compliment ...... Look at this way , a unused truck stays shiny ....... LOL



This is true. I'm glad you're doing so well, Eddie. I always knew you could... you sure have come a long way!!! Good for you!! The "Little Porker That could"!! Hahaha...


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Along the lines of work I did 4 estimates Friday , phones ringing steady and march 15 th is all hands on deck around here , New Jersey is a switch mid march , I can't wait to really get back at it . And for once I think we are threw all this mess , maybe ..... Hopefully



Its kinda the same here, depends on how bad the winter was. Its nice when people start to get spring fever and the phone really starts to ring.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> This is true. I'm glad you're doing so well, Eddie. I always knew you could... you sure have come a long way!!! Good for you!! The "Little Porker That could"!! Hahaha...



Oh . Please your so fake ..... You couldn't be happy for anyone ! It's not in your DNA to ever pay a compliment without sarcasm . Maybe that's why ......... Well lets just leave it at that . And besides the last few weeks of peace without your nonsense (for me) have been awesome , so I am just gonna drop it .


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Its kinda the same here, depends on how bad the winter was. Its nice when people start to get spring fever and the phone really starts to ring.



I think it's the same everwhere. It's called spring.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> This is true. I'm glad you're doing so well, Eddie. I always knew you could... you sure have come a long way!!! Good for you!! The "Little Porker That could"!! Hahaha...



Sorry Eddie, now thats funny I had to laugh.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Everyday is 'Spring' for me!!! :msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Sorry Eddie, now thats funny I had to laugh.



Yea ... He's a funny dude , just a shame he's a douche the other half the time , it's like a bipolar woman !


----------



## tree MDS

Ah, hang in there and keep fighting the good fight.. you bunch of twisted up, demented ####ing Homos!! Just thought I'd stop by and spread some cheer!! 

Best wishes for the new season! I know I'm gonna make some money, or die trying!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna die anyway,,,,right?:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna die anyway,,,,right?:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



Thank God!! Could you imagine the alternative?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Laura bought me this fancy tablet thing for my birthday and it has managed to keep me good and pissed off all day. Not sure what my truck weighs empty, tm, I got to go over some scales and find out one of these days. Handles a full load of logs just fine.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Laura bought me this fancy tablet thing for my birthday and it has managed to keep me good and pissed off all day. Not sure what my truck weighs empty, tm, I got to go over some scales and find out one of these days. Handles a full load of logs just fine.



I'm starting to really hate technology. I keep seeing this add on TV.. something about "optimum on the go", or some ####. This fag is saying how he used to stay in and order pizza, but now he takes his TV with him. I swear to God, I see some homo watching TV on his smart phone, with the little ear plugs, and I'm not gonna be liable for what I might do!! Makes me sick. just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I'm starting to really hate technology. I keep seeing this add on TV.. something about "optimum on the go", or some ####. This fag is saying how he used to stay in and order pizza, but now he takes his TV with him. I swear to God, I see some homo watching TV on his smart phone, with the little ear plugs, and I'm not gonna be liable for what I might do!! Makes me sick. just saying.



Dang!
You are weird!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I'm starting to really hate technology. I keep seeing this add on TV.. something about "optimum on the go", or some ####. This fag is saying how he used to stay in and order pizza, but now he takes his TV with him. I swear to God, I see some homo watching TV on his smart phone, with the little ear plugs, and I'm not gonna be liable for what I might do!! Makes me sick. just saying.



I hear ya. I'm guessing once I get it figured out it will be pretty handy but getting it to do what I want is a bit of a pain right now. On the positive side I'm sure once I have it all sorted out and smoothly running I'll be forced to upgrade to something completely different and doubly as frustrating! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear ya. I'm guessing once I get it figured out it will be pretty handy but getting it to do what I want is a bit of a pain right now. On the positive side I'm sure once I have it all sorted out and smoothly running I'll be forced to upgrade to something completely different and doubly as frustrating! Lol



Don't listen to me, Blakes. I'm weird. Dang. lol.


----------



## deevo

Got my chipper and chip truck all cleaned off (snow) today and Lumberjack333 aka Jeff are going to put 2 white pines outta there misery tomorrow! Supposed to be a high of -2.....whoooohooooo!:msp_biggrin: Got the chipper plugged in and the timer set so she's nice and warm and ready to rock in the morning


----------



## lumberjack333

deevo said:


> Got my chipper and chip truck all cleaned off (snow) today and Lumberjack333 aka Jeff are going to put 2 white pines outta there misery tomorrow! Supposed to be a high of -2.....whoooohooooo!:msp_biggrin:



Need to work off some of this winter "insulation", all the people that said my metabolism would catch up with me in my late 20's turned out to be fairly correct. lol.


----------



## deevo

lumberjack333 said:


> Need to work off some of this winter "insulation", all the people that said my metabolism would catch up with me in my late 20's turned out to be fairly correct. lol.



So does that mean I have to eat all the apple fritters now? Oh wait I do anyways!:msp_scared:


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> You haul salt in that beautiful truck ....... Shame on you , I hope your coating the body with diesel first .



Normally I wouldn't ran out. I bought 24 ton and went through that like nothing. Probably used over 40 so far.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ground a stump for the neighbor today just for ####s and giggles. It was a 34" popular stump that was about 18" above the ground. The tree was cut down last year. I am still trying to get used to switches instead of levers. I stalled the wheel a few times, but i have been getting better, and am adjusting the flow control a little to. I gotta sharpen the teeth too, there pretty dull.

[video=youtube_share;Oi-ZhYJf6oE]http://youtu.be/Oi-ZhYJf6oE[/video]


----------



## treeman82

Been playing mechanic for the past week, and looks like it will continue into this coming week. Fixed a flat tire on my trailer, added another set of mudflaps to Dodge Vader, got an oil change for Dodge Vader, worked on saws, and looks like we will be doing the front calipers on my Chevy tomorrow. Ran wood up to the mill yesterday, at the beginning of my trip the Satelite Radio went down... apparently my subscription was up. Called Sirius, the guy I spoke with wanted $159 + taxes and fees for a year. Called back again and got it for $99 for the year with all fees included. I figure I drove about 50 miles having to listen to FM radio... it was terrible.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Ah, hang in there and keep fighting the good fight.. you bunch of twisted up, demented ####ing Homos!! Just thought I'd stop by and spread some cheer!!
> 
> Best wishes for the new season! I know I'm gonna make some money, or die trying!!!



You mean your finally gonna do something besides open that snake charmin mouth of yours?


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Laura bought me this fancy tablet thing for my birthday and it has managed to keep me good and pissed off all day. Not sure what my truck weighs empty, tm, I got to go over some scales and find out one of these days. Handles a full load of logs just fine.



If is dual axel put a tag on it  I imagine your gonna get weighed there I was very lucky here.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Been playing mechanic for the past week, and looks like it will continue into this coming week. Fixed a flat tire on my trailer, added another set of mudflaps to Dodge Vader, got an oil change for Dodge Vader, worked on saws, and looks like we will be doing the front calipers on my Chevy tomorrow. Ran wood up to the mill yesterday, at the beginning of my trip the Satelite Radio went down... apparently my subscription was up. Called Sirius, the guy I spoke with wanted $159 + taxes and fees for a year. Called back again and got it for $99 for the year with all fees included. I figure I drove about 50 miles having to listen to FM radio... it was terrible.



Mine ran out on the way back from Georgia. I got a thing in the mail the other day saying I would get a discounted rate of $7 a month with no fees if I renew now.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> You mean your finally gonna do something besides open that snake charmin mouth of yours?



Snake charmin?? I think I resent that! Today was my best attempt at being sober and nice around here in months!!


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ground a stump for the neighbor today just for ####s and giggles. It was a 34" popular stump that was about 18" above the ground. The tree was cut down last year. I am still trying to get used to switches instead of levers. I stalled the wheel a few times, but i have been getting better, and am adjusting the flow control a little to. I gotta sharpen the teeth too, there pretty dull.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Oi-ZhYJf6oE]http://youtu.be/Oi-ZhYJf6oE[/video]



Well you shore ground that stump... and wrecked the crap out of the yard. Man, I wouldn't want to stand in front of the machine like that, one of these days something is gonna get ya.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I'm starting to really hate technology. I keep seeing this add on TV.. something about "optimum on the go", or some ####. This fag is saying how he used to stay in and order pizza, but now he takes his TV with him. I swear to God, I see some homo watching TV on his smart phone, with the little ear plugs, and I'm not gonna be liable for what I might do!! Makes me sick. just saying.



We were ice skating today, people were staring into their phones going around the rink. One guy fell, turned his phone into a hockey puck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Well you shore ground that stump... and wrecked the crap out of the yard. Man, I wouldn't want to stand in front of the machine like that, one of these days something is gonna get ya.



It looks like yard, but its actually in the edge of the woods. The drive buttons on the remote are backwards, so it takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> We were ice skating today, people were staring into their phones going around the rink. One guy fell, turned his phone into a hockey puck.



That reminded me of this video that was posted in the political forum:

[video=youtube;jPW8xmI4w6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jPW8xmI4w6U[/video]


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> It looks like yard, but its actually in the edge of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drive buttons on the remote are backwards, so it takes a little getting used to.



YEAH! I can SEE that!:msp_rolleyes:

I hope it works out so you don't rut up everytime. I know its wet and muddy, the ground is soft but I just drove my dump truck with a cord in it through a wet mossy yard and didn't make such a mess and it was tight, I kept pulling foreward and back to get it jockied right.


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> That reminded me of this video that was posted in the political forum:
> 
> [video=youtube;jPW8xmI4w6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jPW8xmI4w6U[/video]



I wondered what kind of fun you guys were having in the political forum. I would stop by but why bother when I can get it all right here?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Snake charmin?? I think I resent that! Today was my best attempt at being sober and nice around here in months!!



Lol sorry man bad hair day


----------



## deevo

Well, we murphed some white pines today....The Lumberjack333 aka jeff and I and another groundie! Jeff climbed and I hauled a#@....I mean brush. Gotta go back for a load or 2 more of pine tomorrow. Was a good day:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

*and some more*

We stuffed the big white pines brush into the chipper truck and another dead one as well, she was loaded!:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> That reminded me of this video that was posted in the political forum:
> 
> [video=youtube;jPW8xmI4w6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jPW8xmI4w6U[/video]



It's quite amazing how you can be a complete jackass fall into a huge fountain , and then make money ! Crazy how far we've become as a race LOL


----------



## Pelorus

Dismantled and roasted white pines today on Go Home Lake, Ontario. 
Arrived back home cold, wet, and tired. Older guys playing a young man's game.
But it was a good day, and it did warm up a fair bit.

View attachment 279999


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Dismantled and roasted white pines today on Go Home Lake, Ontario.
> Arrived back home cold, wet, and tired. Older guys playing a young man's game.
> But it was a good day, and it did warm up a fair bit.
> 
> View attachment 279999



Wish we could of done that with ours Dave! :msp_thumbup:Hey you should of told me you were going up to my lake, you could of checked on my cottage!


----------



## Pelorus

5 of us and only two sleds, Devon. I rode on the toboggan with the gear.
A fairly uncomfortable journey, especially this morning; she was a nippy one. My Petzl vertex makes for a lousy snowmobile helmet, even with the visor.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> 5 of us and only two sleds, Devon. I rode on the toboggan with the gear.
> A fairly uncomfortable journey, especially this morning; she was a nippy one. My Petzl vertex makes for a lousy snowmobile helmet, even with the visor.



Bummer, ice was good? Did you see any concrete filled trees? lol


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Wish we could of done that with ours Dave! :msp_thumbup:Hey you should of told me you were going up to my lake, you could of checked on my cottage!



That's what we do with pine anymore every Friday we roast ballparks on it.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> That's what we do with pine anymore every Friday we roast ballparks on it.



I have a farm with a huge woodburning furnace that takes all of our crap wood ie. pine, poplars, that's too big to go through the chipper, whatever we can't sell as firewood basically. We can drop off as much as we want and they love it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well, I made 2 days of profit for one days worth of work. Sweet. Took down the four 90' sycamores, from left to right. Had a 60' lift, but it blew a hose, so i got a 80' lift to get the job finished up. All the chips and wood stayed. Gonna toss my guys a couple hundred extra today for there hard work.


----------



## Pelorus

The ice surely does have some real bad slushy areas. Not a ride I would want to take at night or in a snowstorm. I always feel like a criminal turning a nice sawlog into biscuits. 

Hey Devon, you know Mike Shultz by any chance? he has a decent size barge, and does a lot of work on Go Home - septic beds, construction, etc. A couple of years ago at the same place, we did a bunch of pines on the lake side, flopped them into the lake, and Mike fished them out with his excavator on the barge. Took them down the lake ways, then he offloaded them to get burnt for campfire wood. A lot of fun; slow barge ride on Go Home on a nice summer day!


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well, I made 2 days of profit for one days worth of work. Sweet. Took down the four 90' sycamores, from left to right. Had a 60' lift, but it blew a hose, so i got a 80' lift to get the job finished up. All the chips and wood stayed. Gonna toss my guys a couple hundred extra today for there hard work.



Why not just use your bucket?


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well, I made 2 days of profit for one days worth of work. Sweet. Took down the four 90' sycamores, from left to right. Had a 60' lift, but it blew a hose, so i got a 80' lift to get the job finished up. All the chips and wood stayed. Gonna toss my guys a couple hundred extra today for there hard work.



where's your bucket?


----------



## Pelorus

How come there's no snow in Lancaster, huh? 
You are being deprived of the true meaning of winter.....snow, long periods of starvation that are interspersed with occasional work.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Why not just use your bucket?



The job was over a hour away, so i thought i would save fuel and use the contractors lift. You cant see it in the pic, but they are replaceing the bridge that goes over the creek, just behind the trees. My bucket is only 55' tall so i would have had to do a lot of climbing. I could have did 1 maybe 2 trees, but not all 4, so i figured it would be alot faster with a lift. I also priced it with the cost of the lift included.


----------



## lumberjack333

deevo said:


> We stuffed the big white pines brush into the chipper truck and another dead one as well, she was loaded!:msp_tongue:



Nothin like easing back into the season with a 100ft co-dominant _Pinus Strobus_. I honestly couldn't lift the 357 one more time, wayyyy outta climbing shape! lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Made a deal on this today. Should have it home and set up by the end of the week. A few years newer and half the miles of the one ton. Not quite as much truck but it will be much nicer for estimates. The 6.0 has good power for a gasser so it will handle some work too.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> The ice surely does have some real bad slushy areas. Not a ride I would want to take at night or in a snowstorm. I always feel like a criminal turning a nice sawlog into biscuits.
> 
> Hey Devon, you know Mike Shultz by any chance? he has a decent size barge, and does a lot of work on Go Home - septic beds, construction, etc. A couple of years ago at the same place, we did a bunch of pines on the lake side, flopped them into the lake, and Mike fished them out with his excavator on the barge. Took them down the lake ways, then he offloaded them to get burnt for campfire wood. A lot of fun; slow barge ride on Go Home on a nice summer day!



Yep know of him, I have removed a lot of construction related stressed out trees from his work! lol! Honest mistake on their part .....you know driving big machines and compacting the soil and banging up trees! I don't mind at all! The people wonder why the trees have died 2-5 years after their nice cottage was built or reno':msp_w00t:d!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Dammit, still learning how to post pics from this tablet. This work?


----------



## Toddppm

Nice, just needs a plow! What year/price?


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> The ice surely does have some real bad slushy areas. Not a ride I would want to take at night or in a snowstorm. I always feel like a criminal turning a nice sawlog into biscuits.
> 
> Hey Devon, you know Mike Shultz by any chance? he has a decent size barge, and does a lot of work on Go Home - septic beds, construction, etc. A couple of years ago at the same place, we did a bunch of pines on the lake side, flopped them into the lake, and Mike fished them out with his excavator on the barge. Took them down the lake ways, then he offloaded them to get burnt for campfire wood. A lot of fun; slow barge ride on Go Home on a nice summer day!



This tree was dinged and compacted by another contractor on the lake who is no longer in business. Did a pretty big addition to this cottage and every spring it buckles when the frost leaves. Hardwood floors and drywal buckle! They have had to redo it every spring the last 3 years! On the contractors dime! They built the addition on the rock and didn't take that part into consideration! The owners had an engineer in this summer and the price to fix it is astonishing! They sued the contractor and won. He is paying for his mistake now! They learned there lesson, don't always go with the lowest bidder!:msp_tongue:
Yes jeff and I Murphed that baby as well!


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Dammit, still learning how to post pics from this tablet. This work?



Nice .....did it come with that cute little orange light:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

lumberjack333 said:


> Nothin like easing back into the season with a 100ft co-dominant _Pinus Strobus_. I honestly couldn't lift the 357 one more time, wayyyy outta climbing shape! lol



Lucky i didn't strap the 395 on ya! :msp_w00t: We will both be in shape come spring! That was just a warm up:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## squad143

They do this up my way a lot as well. Build a mulity million dollar cottage among the towering hemlocks or pines and then call me in a few years later to remove all the dead ones.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> They do this up my way a lot as well. Build a mulity million dollar cottage among the towering hemlocks or pines and then call me in a few years later to remove all the dead ones.



Gotta love it! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> The job was over a hour away, so i thought i would save fuel and use the contractors lift. You cant see it in the pic, but they are replaceing the bridge that goes over the creek, just behind the trees. My bucket is only 55' tall so i would have had to do a lot of climbing. I could have did 1 maybe 2 trees, but not all 4, so i figured it would be alot faster with a lift. I also priced it with the cost of the lift included.



Ok? Why try and rent a 60 foot lift first then? Not to be a #### but they look real easy for a bucket like yours or mine. Just sayin, I hang those size tops pretty regular.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> Nice, just needs a plow! What year/price?



Plow probably won't happen till the fall. I have newer western that we only use for the lot to put on it but I think I want to make sure the truck is a keeper first. Ezdumper will go in asap though! I gave $12,700 for it, '06 with 65K on the ticker.


----------



## lumberjack333

deevo said:


> Lucky i didn't strap the 395 on ya! :msp_w00t: We will both be in shape come spring! That was just a warm up:msp_thumbsup:



The 395 wouldn't have made it all the way up the rope! lol. Get the GRCS out and haul er' up to me :help:


----------



## deevo

lumberjack333 said:


> The 395 wouldn't have made it all the way up the rope! lol. Get the GRCS out and haul er' up to me :help:



Yeah with the Waverley knot on it!:msp_w00t: I think the 395 might be scared of heights!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Incomplete

squad143 said:


> Thanks Incomplete. We built it out of polished aluminum and didn't want to cover it with paint.
> 
> I was stopped at a RIDE (Reduce Impaired Drivers Everywhere) spot check up north last December. There was a half dozen officers stopping traffic in both directions on the 2 lane highway just approaching town. One officer approached my truck asked why the "fish hut" on the back of my truck wasn't strapped down. The other cops started laughing as one of them explained to his partner that it was a chip box and that it was bolted down. I just smiled as he told me to move on. I'm sure he was razed by his coworkers for awhile.



Fish Hut! Ha! Ha! Ha! :biggrin:


----------



## Toddppm

Blakesmaster said:


> Plow probably won't happen till the fall. I have newer western that we only use for the lot to put on it but I think I want to make sure the truck is a keeper first. Ezdumper will go in asap though! I gave $12,700 for it, '06 with 65K on the ticker.



Looks like a pretty good deal. Those are hard to find in good used shape, got a 04 couple years ago and set it up with a Western Pro, haven't got to plow with it yet! Took it out to salt a few times this winter so far though.

Hah, another local tree guy called wanting to sell an ezdumper, I was like WTF? Did you see the post I put up or something? Was trying to unload an aluminum 1 basically new, told him unless it's a killer deal not interested:msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> I have a farm with a huge woodburning furnace that takes all of our crap wood ie. pine, poplars, that's too big to go through the chipper, whatever we can't sell as firewood basically. We can drop off as much as we want and they love it!



If we are just taken out 2-3 pines we usually dont chip it. So once it gets smashed in the truck it stays in a giant cube shape and man will it burn with a few gallons of diesel. Flames can be seen for quite a ways, in the summer we use a few of them for the fourth of july.

The real trick is we use the smaller leaf blower and lock the trigger on it blowing in the bottom of the pile turns it into an incinerator.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Dammit, still learning how to post pics from this tablet. This work?



I have a 04 2500HD ext cab long wheelbase with 280k on it. It has been a good truck and plenty of power and with good tires it goes through snow and mud great.


----------



## treeman82

Picked up my new calipers this morning for the Chevy, took it down to my friend's place and we got them in without much trouble. Got the lines bled and all that jazz, still having trouble. We've done the master cylinder, the entire front end, adjusted the rear drums, and now the two calipers, still no pedal. I checked into the brake booster, $250 and it will take a week to get in. My buddy who did the master cylinder says that he didn't see any signs of the booster being bad. I'm just curious what else could be the problem. I'm not losing fluid and the lines seem alright.

This afternoon I met with one of my guys for lunch, we were going to go cut up a few apple trees and stack the brush for later in the week... just throw the wood on the back of the truck. We showed up, the customer was out there, gave me the run down on what he wants to do beyond what we already have on the list. We pretty much gave up on the apples because the guy wants to keep the wood, gonna head over there tomorrow morning to get them out of the way before the rains come. He did ask me to go over to his neighbor's house though because she wants some work done. Walking up to the door there were at least 2 or 3 cats I saw running around by the front door, and the smell told me that they had PLENTY of friends around. The lady came out, she was a real beauty... missing plenty of teeth. We walked around the yard so she could show me some really nasty dead cherries out back. I told her she'd have to move this one truck out of the way so we could get in there... "Oh, it hasn't run in 2 years" between the animals and the garbage laying about the yard... I just wanted to get the heck out of there.


----------



## beastmaster

*Gravy job.*

I picked up this gravy job for the 10 days. I get to work on a lot of jobs for the Santa ana botanical gardens. This latest one is a property they bought for 2 1/2 million dollars. That may sound like a lot, but this ranch in Claremont, Calif. is in the high rent area. Mostly surrounded by devolepments, it's 54 acres of mostly pristine wilderness in a sea of track homes.
I am doing hazard tree removals, and some thinning of an old olive grove that burnt back in 2002. There is a lot of new growth out of those dead looking burnt up stumps. Were stump grinding a lot of old stump alls over the property, and removing fence line and horse corrals, and doing general clean up.
We busted out a slab today and it was loaded with rattle snakes. Lots of the olives are damaged from an old bear that roams around up there, I have never seen so many deer. I saw a herd of maybe 50 does today, tame as hell for the most part.
Maybe to you country boys this isn't no big deal, but were 10 min. from a major city. Here are some photos I took the few days.View attachment 280084
View attachment 280085
View attachment 280086
View attachment 280087


----------



## dbl612

beastmaster said:


> I picked up this gravy job for the 10 days. I get to work on a lot of jobs for the Santa ana botanical gardens. This latest one is a property they bought for 2 1/2 million dollars. That may sound like a lot, but this ranch in Claremont, Calif. is in the high rent area. Mostly surrounded by devolepments, it's 54 acres of mostly pristine wilderness in a sea of track homes.
> I am doing hazard tree removals, and some thinning of an old olive grove that burnt back in 2002. There is a lot of new growth out of those dead looking burnt up stumps. Were stump grinding a lot of old stump alls over the property, and removing fence line and horse corrals, and doing general clean up.
> We busted out a slab today and it was loaded with rattle snakes. Lots of the olives are damaged from an old bear that roams around up there, I have never seen so many deer. I saw a herd of maybe 50 does today, tame as hell for the most part.
> Maybe to you country boys this isn't no big deal, but were 10 min. from a major city. Here are some photos I took the few days.View attachment 280084
> View attachment 280085
> View attachment 280086
> View attachment 280087



mmmm. marinated venison steaks !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

beastmaster said:


> I picked up this gravy job for the 10 days. I get to work on a lot of jobs for the Santa ana botanical gardens. This latest one is a property they bought for 2 1/2 million dollars. That may sound like a lot, but this ranch in Claremont, Calif. is in the high rent area. Mostly surrounded by devolepments, it's 54 acres of mostly pristine wilderness in a sea of track homes.
> I am doing hazard tree removals, and some thinning of an old olive grove that burnt back in 2002. There is a lot of new growth out of those dead looking burnt up stumps. Were stump grinding a lot of old stump alls over the property, and removing fence line and horse corrals, and doing general clean up.
> We busted out a slab today and it was loaded with rattle snakes. Lots of the olives are damaged from an old bear that roams around up there, I have never seen so many deer. I saw a herd of maybe 50 does today, tame as hell for the most part.
> Maybe to you country boys this isn't no big deal, but were 10 min. from a major city. Here are some photos I took the few days.View attachment 280084
> View attachment 280085
> View attachment 280086
> View attachment 280087



Wheres the rattle snake pics?


----------



## lumberjack333

dbl612 said:


> mmmm. marinated venison steaks !



Mmmmm, mom just roasted up a beautiful venison loin taken on their property this fall. Came from a little pronghorn buck, probably the best slab of deer I've had yet! Makes my mouth water thinking about it... mmmmm


----------



## beastmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wheres the rattle snake pics?


In the excitment I forgot to take any. The excuvator was raking them out like noodles. We did take one video. A dead snake was laid out next to a can of marker paint, then a worker was ask to bring the paint. He reached for the paint can then screamed like a girl when he seen the snake. I want to put it on youtube. I am trying to get a copy.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Ok? Why try and rent a 60 foot lift first then? Not to be a #### but they look real easy for a bucket like yours or mine. Just sayin, I hang those size tops pretty regular.



Yeah, but with the 80 footer, you could just cut and toss. lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but with the 80 footer, you could just cut and toss. lol.



####, with 80 foot you don't even need to toss those creampuffs, as long as you kno how to cut.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The first lift, I didn't pay for. It was the contractors which I could use for free. Most of the trees tops leaned towards the builings and my truck and chipper, so catching 30' tops could have meant a insurance claim. Why would I want to have to take the time to rig everything out when I could just go up and cut branches off that would go right threw the chipper without having to run the saw on the ground.

If I would have used my bucket, I would have been right under neither the tree. Maybe you would have done it differently, but with the way I did it I still put $4500 profit in my pocket yesterday.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> The first lift, I didn't pay for. It was the contractors which I could use for free. Most of the trees tops leaned towards the builings and my truck and chipper, so catching 30' tops could have meant a insurance claim. Why would I want to have to take the time to rig everything out when I could just go up and cut branches off that would go right threw the chipper without having to run the saw on the ground.
> 
> If I would have used my bucket, I would have been right under neither the tree. Maybe you would have done it differently, but with the way I did it I still put $4500 profit in my pocket yesterday.



Damn ....... That's nice ..... You did better then all the guys #####ing put together yesterday ! Good for you .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well, I made 2 days of profit for one days worth of work. Sweet. Took down the four 90' sycamores, from left to right. Had a 60' lift, but it blew a hose, so i got a 80' lift to get the job finished up. All the chips and wood stayed. Gonna toss my guys a couple hundred extra today for there hard work.



Those sycamores are easy to climb, lots of good TIP's...a good climber could have chunked those down in no time at all, saving you rental fee....but I will say, buckets are easy if you dont climb much and you got them down safe.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Sweet gums, going from tree to tree, light pruning


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> The first lift, I didn't pay for. It was the contractors which I could use for free. Most of the trees tops leaned towards the builings and my truck and chipper, so catching 30' tops could have meant a insurance claim. Why would I want to have to take the time to rig everything out when I could just go up and cut branches off that would go right threw the chipper without having to run the saw on the ground.
> 
> If I would have used my bucket, I would have been right under neither the tree. Maybe you would have done it differently, but with the way I did it I still put $4500 profit in my pocket yesterday.



should of just murphed them sona #####es into the field


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

woodsman44 said:


> Those sycamores are easy to climb, lots of good TIP's...a good climber could have chunked those down in no time at all, saving you rental fee....but I will say, buckets are easy if you dont climb much and you got them down safe.



Some of the lower branches went out about 50' almost horizontal to the first branch union. There was erosion control matting under them, so I had to take small pieces to not wrip up the matting. 

I don't climb a hole lot so I would have been able to climb four in one day.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> should of just murphed them sona #####es into the field



That was the original plan, but there is newly poured bridge abutments in the way. I bid the job in November.


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> Those sycamores are easy to climb, lots of good TIP's...a good climber could have chunked those down in no time at all, saving you rental fee....but I will say, buckets are easy if you dont climb much and you got them down safe.



Spiking or rope climbing they are surely a dream. It makes me sad to see some guy in there with a lift missing out.


----------



## treemandan

I stopped smoking pot sometime last summer, I guess I had had enough. Now I am addicted to bullets, I don't think a guy could ever get enough.






There is a certain something about the feel of the weight in a full box.

Other than than that I am hoping to get on a couple jobs soon. I wanted to go out today but the lawns are saturated. I have one job lined up where they are going to kill the power on a tri-plex. I was supposed to be helpng a friend on that but he is not going to be around when they kill the power so he gave me the whole thing so I called retard Jared and told him to get his worthless lazy ass down here and make me some ####ing money soes I can buy some more bullets. I would have called NC but that guy scares the crap outta me and that is something that isn't easy to do. Well, I guess he doesn't scare me, just makes me nervous, real nervous, more nervous than Jared going full throttle spinning tires on a wet golf course with a back leaner hooked to his bumper.

Sometime before summer I guess I have to get a new pick-up truck. I don't really want to, I am not thrilled about it. I have a client who works at Dodge who will give me 1 percent under invoice so I am leaning towards that, something in a 3/4 ton with a plow allready on it all sparkling and new... maybe. I dunno, dam things these days will be rusted and busted in 10 years. I don't even really know what to get on a Dodge. I'm so cheap you'll probably see me up a Jared's making him fit my Ford plow on it.

I saw a 93 extended cab manual trans yota with 80k on it in pristine condition for 10k. For what I need it should work, its in really good shape ( 10K worth of really good shape) and replacing head gaskets on those v6's are pretty simple compared to our 04 4runner which they used black RTV to seal the front cover so that will be leaking like sive shortly. I can do my plowing with that just fine believe it or not but I will need to get a lighter plow.

I also saw a 93 Justy AWD in really good shape for 3500.00 which make me think about keeping my old trucks and running that 3 cylinder go kart around. They are also cheap and simple to work on. Maybe I'll get Jared to weld a plow on that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Since it was crappy and raining out all day, I started to work on some chip screens for the grinder. I made one last year out of osb, but it is kinda heavy. I decided to make some out of two laith frames then sandvich two pieces of hardware cloth between them. Three screens like the one in the picture will be hooked together with hinges so i can position them around the grinder.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thats not very many bullets. That looks like about 2 hours of fun. I got many thousands of rounds loaded up. At one point, I have nearly 8000 ak rounds, but i sold them off when they were super high priced a couple years ago. You should get yourself a progressive reloader. I can reload 400-500 40 s&w rounds a hour with mine.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Since it was crappy and raining out all day, I started to work on some chip screens for the grinder. I made one last year out of osb, but it is kinda heavy. I decided to make some out of two laith frames then sandvich two pieces of hardware cloth between them. Three screens like the one in the picture will be hooked together with hinges so i can position them around the grinder.



Sorry if this is a dumb question, but does your grinder not have guard's? 
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but does your grinder not have guard's?
> Jeff:msp_biggrin:



It does have guards, but some of the chips will fly out the corners ex specially when you get a big pile of chips under the machine. My new grinder throws them a long way, and my 1625 rayco throws enough to make a mess.


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> Those sycamores are easy to climb, lots of good TIP's...a good climber could have chunked those down in no time at all, saving you rental fee....but I will say, buckets are easy if you dont climb much and you got them down safe.



I would of wraptored those but to me they look about 60 foot tall. the tallest one anyway. I'm in 90 foot daily over 100 foot fairly regular here is a 100 footer sure looks 40 foot taller than those to me :monkey:


----------



## treeman82

Wound up taking out a bunch of apples today. Originally it was supposed to be about a half dozen, then a dozen, we wound up taking out 16, they just kept adding them on. Truck load of chips, and we'll go back for the wood later in the week when we do the additional pruning. It was kind of nice though, got the truck and chipper right in through all the rows. Just drive down, cut and chip, drive some more, cut more.


----------



## Incomplete

Did this today View attachment 280205


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> I would of wraptored those but to me they look about 60 foot tall. the tallest one anyway. I'm in 90 foot daily over 100 foot fairly regular here is a 100 footer sure looks 40 foot taller than those to me :monkey:



Yeah, maybe its a big conspericy. The lift company probably gave me a 50' lift, that they slaped 80' stickers on and charged me for a 80 footer. lol. I rented a JLG 800s lift, and it was still about 10-15' short of the top. I had thought from memory they were around 75' tail when i looked at them, but realized when the lift was all the way up i still didnt have enough.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah, maybe its a big conspericy. The lift company probably gave me a 50' lift, that they slaped 80' stickers on and charged me for a 80 footer. lol. I rented a JLG 800s lift, and it was still about 10-15' short of the top. I had thought from memory they were around 75' tail when i looked at them, but realized when the lift was all the way up i still didnt have enough.



Well bro I'm just saying in that picture my hi ranger could reach everything imo.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah, maybe its a big conspericy. The lift company probably gave me a 50' lift, that they slaped 80' stickers on and charged me for a 80 footer. lol. I rented a JLG 800s lift, and it was still about 10-15' short of the top. I had thought from memory they were around 75' tail when i looked at them, but realized when the lift was all the way up i still didnt have enough.



The trees look about 75 and of course when they say the boom is 80 feet they mean when its straight up in the air which, when doing tree work, is only good for jumping out of it.

But what I am, chopped liver? I could have saved you all that rigamaroll with the lifts, filled your ears with complaints, dissention, and vulgarity and clumb em right and proper while you stood around acting like a Rockerfeller.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but does your grinder not have guard's?
> Jeff:msp_biggrin:



I am surprised your outfit doesn't have anything like this, aside from the tracks left from Jared's new Panzer they make the job a good bit better with any grinder.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> The trees look about 75 and of course when they say the boom is 80 feet they mean when its straight up in the air which, when doing tree work, is only good for jumping out of it.
> 
> But what I am, chopped liver? I could have saved you all that rigamaroll with the lifts, filled your ears with complaints, dissention, and vulgarity and clumb em right and proper while you stood around acting like a Rockerfeller.



But I would of took an elevator ride with my wraptor and talked chit to you from the other tree  So together we would of had it done before the lift got to it


----------



## jefflovstrom

Although it rained, some, it was a beautiful day! 
I was up in Laguna Niguel ,, it was raining so I called the guy's in San Diego and they said ain't no rain.
Cool,, it was a beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> But I would of took an elevator ride with my wraptor and talked chit to you from the other tree  So together we would of had it done before the lift got to it



You got that right. Working with big takedown companies there would have been two climbers and done by lunch, I'd be stressed to get my rope out of the way before someone notched the trunks. Scyamore loves a sharp chain and comes down easy. The dust is a little irritating though.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Although it rained, some, it was a beautiful day!
> I was up in Laguna Niguel ,, it was raining so I called the guy's in San Diego and they said ain't no rain.
> Cool,, it was a beautiful day!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Hahaha I ate a son of a baconater today and ground stumps tomorrow getting freezing rain and sleet so today will seem like a beautiful day tomorrow:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> You got that right. Working with big takedown companies there would have been two climbers and done by lunch, I'd be stressed to get my rope out of the way before someone notched the trunks. Scyamore loves a sharp chain and comes down easy. The dust is a little irritating though.



Toxic waste fee and I would look like darth vader lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I am surprised your outfit doesn't have anything like this, aside from the tracks left from Jared's new Panzer they make the job a good bit better with any grinder.



I am suprised you think our 'outfit' can not handle your little problem. 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## dbl612

treemandan said:


> I am surprised your outfit doesn't have anything like this, aside from the tracks left from Jared's new Panzer they make the job a good bit better with any grinder.



jarrods panzer- i love it definately a weapon!


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> I am suprised you think our 'outfit' can not handle your little problem.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



jeff, how do you handle the incessantly incredible extremely beautiful days? one after another, after another, after another as you drive on and on till the wheels fall off from one beautiful location to another. LOL.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> The trees look about 75 and of course when they say the boom is 80 feet they mean when its straight up in the air which, when doing tree work, is only good for jumping out of it.
> 
> But what I am, chopped liver? I could have saved you all that rigamaroll with the lifts, filled your ears with complaints, dissention, and vulgarity and clumb em right and proper while you stood around acting like a Rockerfeller.



I called you, but you sounded busy. JLG 800s lifts dont go straight up. When it is fully up and extended you are still clear of the base of the machine. I did have the lift the whole way up fully extended.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I called you, but you sounded busy. JLG 800s lifts dont go straight up. When it is fully up and extended you are still clear of the base of the machine. I did have the lift the whole way up fully extended.



They are big money down here the gas drillers drove the rental market through the roof. An 80 foot would cost me over 1500.00$ a day.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> They are big money down here the gas drillers drove the rental market through the roof. An 80 foot would cost me over 1500.00$ a day.



Around here they are $700 a day including pickup and delivery.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats not very many bullets. That looks like about 2 hours of fun. I got many thousands of rounds loaded up. At one point, I have nearly 8000 ak rounds, but i sold them off when they were super high priced a couple years ago. You should get yourself a progressive reloader. I can reload 400-500 40 s&w rounds a hour with mine.



Here's my ammo shop in my basement.the last picture is the 338 next to 300 mag.


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> jeff, how do you handle the incessantly incredible extremely beautiful days? one after another, after another, after another as you drive on and on till the wheels fall off from one beautiful location to another. LOL.



You are right, it is tough.
What is 'incessantly'.?
Anyway, I love it here, but it cost a lot to live here. 
Jeff


----------



## lumberjack333

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats not very many bullets. That looks like about 2 hours of fun. I got many thousands of rounds loaded up. At one point, I have nearly 8000 ak rounds, but i sold them off when they were super high priced a couple years ago. You should get yourself a progressive reloader. I can reload 400-500 40 s&w rounds a hour with mine.



Can never have enough! .22 is back ordered in a lot of places up here now too... Gotta keep the stockpile up!


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Here's my ammo shop in my basement.the last picture is the 338 next to 300 mag.



I don't shoot very often so I got the dry boxes and use dessicants. Don't really feel like making my own. How do you do that anyway? Do you have to buy everything? That's not really "reloading" then is it? That's just making your own. And to save your spent shells? Sounds to much like work. And give me a break Jared, I only just started collecting bullets 2 months ago. The stuff is hard to come by and I try to limit myself to 100 bucks a week.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> You are right, it is tough.
> What is 'incessantly'.?
> Anyway, I love it here, but it cost a lot to live here.
> Jeff



incessantly- on and on almost to the point of annoyance. (maybe i spelled it wrong, sorry)


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> incessantly- on and on almost to the point of annoyance. (maybe i spelled it wrong, sorry)



Don't be redundant,,
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I don't shoot very often so I got the dry boxes and use dessicants. Don't really feel like making my own. How do you do that anyway? Do you have to buy everything? That's not really "reloading" then is it? That's just making your own. And to save your spent shells? Sounds to much like work. And give me a break Jared, I only just started collecting bullets 2 months ago. The stuff is hard to come by and I try to limit myself to 100 bucks a week.



The reason is for accuracy shelf ammo is garbage for consistency. It's a hobby I don't really do it to save money more to make precision. Every cartridge fitting exactly the same as the next thousand.

I cast my own pistol lead but stuff like powder I buy in 5 to 20 pounds at a time I haven't bought primers in a decade and will probably need nothing else for at least another decade. A severe primer shortage hit a while ago and they where unavailable at times. I bought enough to last the rest of my grand kids life. 

We do long range stuff I shoot a lot of 338 lapua 338 edge


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> The reason is for accuracy shelf ammo is garbage for consistency. It's a hobby I don't really do it to save money more to make precision. Every cartridge fitting exactly the same as the next thousand.
> 
> I cast my own pistol lead but stuff like powder I buy in 5 to 20 pounds at a time I haven't bought primers in a decade and will probably need nothing else for at least another decade. A severe primer shortage hit a while ago and they where unavailable at times. I bought enough to last the rest of my grand kids life.
> 
> We do long range stuff I shoot a lot of 338 lapua 338 edge



I used to have a Armalite Ar50. You wanna shot a big bad ass round, shoot a 50 BMG. I shot a crap load of rounds out of it, and then sold it to a Navy pilot from North Caralina. I got almost what i had in to it, so it was a good time to unload it. You only get around 1500 rounds out of a barrel on those guns. It was fun shooting a 2" thick metal plate at 1000 yards. The api rounds would poke the tip out the back side of the plate. It sounded like someone hit a gong right beside you when you hit that plate. There was no mistaking if you hit it or not. Kinda wish i keep it, but everything is so darn expensive for them now. I rememeber going to the range before and spending $500 (100-150 rounds) in one afternoon on ammo, now even with reloading your looking at aroun $8 a round.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> The reason is for accuracy shelf ammo is garbage for consistency. It's a hobby I don't really do it to save money more to make precision. Every cartridge fitting exactly the same as the next thousand.
> 
> I cast my own pistol lead but stuff like powder I buy in 5 to 20 pounds at a time I haven't bought primers in a decade and will probably need nothing else for at least another decade. A severe primer shortage hit a while ago and they where unavailable at times. I bought enough to last the rest of my grand kids life.
> 
> We do long range stuff I shoot a lot of 338 lapua 338 edge



Not only that, but i can reload 1000 rounds of 40 s&w for around $110.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I used to have a Armalite Ar50. You wanna shot a big bad ass round, shoot a 50 BMG. I shot a crap load of rounds out of it, and then sold it to a Navy pilot from North Caralina. I got almost what i had in to it, so it was a good time to unload it. You only get around 1500 rounds out of a barrel on those guns. It was fun shooting a 2" thick metal plate at 1000 yards. The api rounds would poke the tip out the back side of the plate. It sounded like someone hit a gong right beside you when you hit that plate. There was no mistaking if you hit it or not. Kinda wish i keep it, but everything is so darn expensive for them now. I rememeber going to the range before and spending $500 (100-150 rounds) in one afternoon on ammo, now even with reloading your looking at aroun $8 a round.



Did you ever check the ballistics out on the 338 lapua i fell in love with it after a few years. we started out with 50's moved to the 408 and stayed with the 338. i have a 50 but its gunsmith built no manufactuer. Stiller tac 50 action and a hart barrel i do believe.

My 338 is a tac 338 action with a broughton 9-3 canted lands barrel, all free floating barrel with a jewel 2 ounce trigger. on a mcmillian stock. i havent found anything that compares to it. the 338 lapua and 50 carry a very similar tradjectory obviously the 50 has a little more smack but we are able to get the 338 to go a little farther.

On a 50 we had to use pieces of almunim (pop can) under the rear sight rail to get enough moa to get past 1600 yards even with a night force 100moa scope. the best rail we could ever find was 200moa.

heres the 338 before i put the night force on it. was built by economy gun smith in sweckly pa ill dig the 50 out before i go to work today and try and stick a pic up we never really used manufactured guns do to limited twist in the barrel to shoot the super heavy bullets you needed alot of twist to get them to stabilize or they would get a wobble at some extreme distance. a 9 on a 338 is about as far as you can push it before barrel pressure gets to extreme.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Did you ever check the ballistics out on the 338 lapua i fell in love with it after a few years. we started out with 50's moved to the 408 and stayed with the 338. i have a 50 but its gunsmith built no manufactuer. Stiller tac 50 action and a hart barrel i do believe.
> 
> My 338 is a tac 338 action with a broughton 9-3 canted lands barrel, all free floating barrel with a jewel 2 ounce trigger. on a mcmillian stock. i havent found anything that compares to it. the 338 lapua and 50 carry a very similar tradjectory obviously the 50 has a little more smack but we are able to get the 338 to go a little farther.
> 
> On a 50 we had to use pieces of almunim (pop can) under the rear sight rail to get enough moa to get past 1600 yards even with a night force 100moa scope. the best rail we could ever find was 200moa.
> 
> heres the 338 before i put the night force on it. was built by economy gun smith in sweckly pa ill dig the 50 out before i go to work today and try and stick a pic up we never really used manufactured guns do to limited twist in the barrel to shoot the super heavy bullets you needed alot of twist to get them to stabilize or they would get a wobble at some extreme distance. a 9 on a 338 is about as far as you can push it before barrel pressure gets to extreme.



I dont know why you have so much moa. You shouldnt need anything over 20 moa maybe 30 moa to get out to 1600 yds with that scope. i had a black diamond scope and 20 moa and i could get out over 1300.

My 300 win mag has almost the same trajectory as a 50 bmg out to about 1100 yds. I went with a 300 win mag because you have alot better selection of bullets then with the 338


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont know why you have so much moa. You shouldnt need anything over 20 moa maybe 30 moa to get out to 1600 yds with that scope. i had a black diamond scope and 20 moa and i could get out over 1300.
> 
> My 300 win mag has almost the same trajectory as a 50 bmg out to about 1100 yds. I went with a 300 win mag because you have alot better selection of bullets then with the 338



B.O.A.R.S barrett optical ranging system will dial in around 75 MOA 1400-1500 with a 50bmg most high end scopes only have 100.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> B.O.A.R.S barrett optical ranging system will dial in around 75 MOA 1400-1500 with a 50bmg most high end scopes only have 100.



it also depends on what bullets your shooting.

i know on my AR50, i had a 20 moa rail, and my scope had 48 moa of adjustment. I could adjust the scope from right on at 100yds to right on at 1000 yds with no problems.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cold and really windy today. Decided to do inside work, maybe some paperwork and play with the kids.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cold and really windy today. Decided to do inside work, maybe some paperwork and play with the kids.



Same here, crap load of snow over night here! Tired after slugging pine log rounds yesterday into the trailer and dump. Notch and drop Ash job tomorrow, weather is looking a bit better. Wish winter would end sooner than later! Jared wish you were closer, one massive pine stump left on the one pine we removed, would love to see a grinder like yours eat'r up! My 252 would take forever doing it, so I am not even going to bother! Be a $400 stump easy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful day, but cold. Other than responding to a PM from a crack pot, dizzy it was a good day.
We got hail at 6:30 this morning, but by 9am it moved out and sunny but cold day. Plus, I just got a 3 acre lot to dump at for free!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day, but cold. Other than responding to a PM from a crack pot, dizzy it was a good day.
> We got hail at 6:30 this morning, but by 9am it moved out and sunny but cold day. Plus, I just got a 3 acre lot to dump at for free!
> Jeff :msp_smile:



I think I need to call your boss let him know you need more assignments and several hands on assignments as you have too many beautiful days.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I called you, but you sounded busy. JLG 800s lifts dont go straight up. When it is fully up and extended you are still clear of the base of the machine. I did have the lift the whole way up fully extended.



Yes yes, I "sounded" busy, possibly even "looked" busy but never to busy for you cupcake.:msp_tongue:


----------



## OLD OAK

We went to clean up some storm damage in a park today, 2 blown down dead pines and 1 oak that was mostley dead that the top had broken out and now was a 25 ft stub. I fell the stub and as soon as it hit the ground a squirrel came running like Hell out of a hole about 4 ft from the top. Never seen a squirrel run that fast.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> B.O.A.R.S barrett optical ranging system will dial in around 75 MOA 1400-1500 with a 50bmg most high end scopes only have 100.



I think I have something like that if we are talking about the same thing. What I have is very simple, I used it and it seems to work allright though I am only shooting a 22mag and the 30 cal carbine.









How's that ruhcoon anyway?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I think I need to call your boss let him know you need more assignments and several hands on assignments as you have too many beautiful days.



Don't be fooled. Mother####er's is crazy out there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I think I have something like that if we are talking about the same thing. What I have is very simple, I used it and it seems to work allright though I am only shooting a 22mag and the 30 cal carbine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that ruhcoon anyway?



The scopes he is talking about are high dollar scopes, well over the $1000 price mark.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> The scopes he is talking about are high dollar scopes, well over the $1000 price mark.



That scope you can get on sale for 1800 at midway USA every once in a while. That's the NXS zero stop.

A B.O.A.R.S system you remove the top turret on the scope and it actually measures the adjustment you make in MOA after you shoot it through a chronograph and so on to get it setup. Pretty accurate for something that gives you instant feedback from just turning the turret.

if you still do any long range stuff we made a 1500 yard mound at the club i belong to. they have no pictures on there website wish they had one of where you shoot from its pretty neat because your actually inclosed just the front is open. makes it nice in the winter not to have the wind blowing on you.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I think I have something like that if we are talking about the same thing. What I have is very simple, I used it and it seems to work allright though I am only shooting a 22mag and the 30 cal carbine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that ruhcoon anyway?



Raccoon is doing good, Hornady is good stuff like the ammo in your picture. If i was gonna use shelf ammo and needed it to be good thats what i would pick.


----------



## mattfr12

One more for you here's a 7.82 warbird built out if a mouser 98 large ring action and a schillin match grade. They are only good the for 800-1000 rounds they are a 4000+Fps gun and i shoot it pretty hot.

Look at all the rock salt built up on my boots. lol friggin rediculus


----------



## Pelorus

White pine removal today.
Miniskid was invaluable both for moving snow and wood. 

View attachment 280452


View attachment 280454


----------



## treeman82

After a late start today we took out a willow and small maple tree for a buddy of mine. Took over an hour to move his carport out of the way so that it wouldn't get hit and would be out of the way for when he brings in fill. Managed to drop the tree just right, sucker never would have touched the carport... but had it been there I'm sure it would have got whacked. He went to move it back into place after the trees were cleared out... the thing broke right down the middle. We also managed to get 20 alturamats laid out for tomorrow morning, and grab a load of apple logs off this job. Hopefully it will be a good day tomorrow.


----------



## OLD OAK

treeman82 said:


> After a late start today we took out a willow and small maple tree for a buddy of mine. Took over an hour to move his carport out of the way so that it wouldn't get hit and would be out of the way for when he brings in fill. Managed to drop the tree just right, sucker never would have touched the carport... but had it been there I'm sure it would have got whacked. He went to move it back into place after the trees were cleared out... the thing broke right down the middle. We also managed to get 20 alturamats laid out for tomorrow morning, and grab a load of apple logs off this job. Hopefully it will be a good day tomorrow.



20 AlturnaMats, my God thats like $5000.00. I have 4 and was hopeing to get 4 more this year, but i dont think i will ever make it to 20


----------



## mattfr12

OLD OAK said:


> 20 AlturnaMats, my God thats like $5000.00. I have 4 and was hopeing to get 4 more this year, but i dont think i will ever make it to 20



Keep an eye on eBay I bought a stack of them 5-6 years ago out of NY. I can't remember what I paid but it was about 1/2 price.


----------



## MackenzieTree

OLD OAK said:


> 20 AlturnaMats, my God thats like $5000.00. I have 4 and was hopeing to get 4 more this year, but i dont think i will ever make it to 20



Theres a company thats a town over, good guy larger operation, gotta larger chip truck just filled with those mats to the jobs


----------



## NeTree

I managed to be quite successful at my goal today; I did precisely what I set out to do.


Not a darn thing.


----------



## OLD OAK

MackenzieTree said:


> Theres a company thats a town over, good guy larger operation, gotta larger chip truck just filled with those mats to the jobs



Most people around here just tear the hell out of the yard and leave it for the customer to fix. I have had sereral lawns i was paid to fix ( and remove dedris they left )where other companys destroyed. I mean they dont even try not to tear it up. I dont know how they get away with it, my customers would tear me a new ass for even trying to leave their yard like that.


----------



## NeTree

They get away with it because many customers simply don't know better; they think that's just the way it has to be.


----------



## ropensaddle

NeTree said:


> They get away with it because many customers simply don't know better; they think that's just the way it has to be.



Here they get away with it because the customer won't pay enough to be ultra careful. I usually just use the cheapest plywood I can find. I looked at the stall mats at tractor supply but I have one or two jobs a year that requires extra precautions, the rest get bombed. Of course here we grow rocks best :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> 20 AlturnaMats, my God thats like $5000.00. I have 4 and was hopeing to get 4 more this year, but i dont think i will ever make it to 20



I have 16 of the 3x8 Alturnamats


----------



## treeman82

I usually only lay them out for the cranes. These belong to a friend who regularly uses them for his bucket truck. I'm going to be picking up 10 for myself next week, and hope to be at 20 by the end of the year.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> I usually only lay them out for the cranes. These belong to a friend who regularly uses them for his bucket truck. I'm going to be picking up 10 for myself next week, and hope to be at 20 by the end of the year.



I dont use mine very much, but when you need them, its nice to have them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Was planning on doing two tree jobs today, but its in the 20s with a wind chill near 11. Next week is gonna be in the 40s, so i am gonna do some maintanence work today instead out of the wind.


----------



## Youngbuck20

In the hospital, wife is being induced! Havin a baby girl!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Youngbuck20 said:


> In the hospital, wife is being induced! Havin a baby girl!!



Congrats. Its very cool and scary all at the same time. Had a baby boy in Oct. Hope everything goes Welland everyone's healthy. 

Just remember whatever she calls you, she doesn't really mean it. Well maybe she does. Good luck


----------



## lumberjack333

Pelorus said:


> White pine removal today.
> Miniskid was invaluable both for moving snow and wood.
> 
> View attachment 280452
> 
> 
> View attachment 280454



Nice! Those tracks probably do better in snow than tires eh? Where was this at?


----------



## timberland ts

Im doing the maintnence thing today too. Had a couple inches of snow yesturday and winds a rolling here. I tell all my customers this time of year weather permitting. Some jobs just need to wait till the weather is right!


----------



## Youngbuck20

2treeornot2tree said:


> Congrats. Its very cool and scary all at the same time. Had a baby boy in Oct. Hope everything goes Welland everyone's healthy.
> 
> Just remember whatever she calls you, she doesn't really mean it. Well maybe she does. Good luck



Thanks man! I won't lie I'm ready to pass out and nothing is even happening yet! I'm sure I'll get the "this is all your fault!" I brought my gopro to tape it haha


----------



## Toddppm

Have your wife wear the gopro! Reminds of this commercial, pretty funny.GoPro: Dubstep Baby - Super Bowl Commercial 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Youngbuck20

Lol I hadnt seen that before now. That's pretty cool. If she wears it you won't be able to see her angry yelling face lol. Still waiting on baby!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Youngbuck20 said:


> Lol I hadnt seen that before now. That's pretty cool. If she wears it you won't be able to see her angry yelling face lol. Still waiting on baby!



Crap man, push that baby out.!


----------



## Icehouse

Got about 1/2 load of logs, in the snow, by noon. Good enough for now, off to the coffee shop, what a great life.


----------



## luckydad

What about those stump screens you built 2 tree, got any pics of the finished product??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> What about those stump screens you built 2 tree, got any pics of the finished product??



Got them all built, just have to bolt the hinges on them. I should get to that tomorrow. I will post some pics when done.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got them all built, just have to bolt the hinges on them. I should get to that tomorrow. I will post some pics when done.



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I removed 3 soft maple a beech and a hemlock today. 5 more trees for tomorrow.

It was not a beautiful day.


----------



## Blakesmaster

timberland ts said:


> Im doing the maintnence thing today too. Had a couple inches of snow yesturday and winds a rolling here. I tell all my customers this time of year weather permitting. Some jobs just need to wait till the weather is right!



Where in upstate are you timberland? Windy as #### here but we worked through it. 

On another note, I debated starting a new thread but I got a quick question on bucket covers. We bought a new one this year and the elastic is already shot, blows off on the highway. It would be easy enough to just run without it during the day and put it back on at night but I heard without the cover the fiberglass insert can somehow work itself out in the wind on the road. This seems completely retarded to me but the #### do I know, I'm just a dumb tree cutter. Anyone ever experience anything similar?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Blakesmaster said:


> Where in upstate are you timberland? Windy as #### here but we worked through it.
> 
> On another note, I debated starting a new thread but I got a quick question on bucket covers. We bought a new one this year and the elastic is already shot, blows off on the highway. It would be easy enough to just run without it during the day and put it back on at night but I heard without the cover the fiberglass insert can somehow work itself out in the wind on the road. This seems completely retarded to me but the #### do I know, I'm just a dumb tree cutter. Anyone ever experience anything similar?



Yes, I know for certain that the liner can blow out. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Mike Cantolina said:


> Yes, I know for certain that the liner can blow out. lol



That's enough for me, Mike, thanks.


----------



## richard t

Blakesmaster said:


> Where in upstate are you timberland? Windy as #### here but we worked through it.
> 
> On another note, I debated starting a new thread but I got a quick question on bucket covers. We bought a new one this year and the elastic is already shot, blows off on the highway. It would be easy enough to just run without it during the day and put it back on at night but I heard without the cover the fiberglass insert can somehow work itself out in the wind on the road. This seems completely retarded to me but the #### do I know, I'm just a dumb tree cutter. Anyone ever experience anything similar?



I've used bungee cords on the cover till i got a new one


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Where in upstate are you timberland? Windy as #### here but we worked through it.
> 
> On another note, I debated starting a new thread but I got a quick question on bucket covers. We bought a new one this year and the elastic is already shot, blows off on the highway. It would be easy enough to just run without it during the day and put it back on at night but I heard without the cover the fiberglass insert can somehow work itself out in the wind on the road. This seems completely retarded to me but the #### do I know, I'm just a dumb tree cutter. Anyone ever experience anything similar?



Sheriil tree sells a nice cover that I got 2 years ago and the bungee is still super strong on it. Think it was $130


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> That's enough for me, Mike, thanks.



Maybe drill a hole so you can thread a beener or bungy for rentention purposes but for what they wnt for those damn covers ( Lord knows I have seen enough of them laying on the road) take it off when you drive.




I went out and drove my pickup over a well head and sewer pipe with the chipper hooked to it. I can't see buying a brand new truck to drive it into bushes and scrape it all up.

So I was all set blowing chips into the wood and pulling spruce trees out of pools thinking about what my friend, a financial advisor, said to me at the Y pool the other day. He said, " When are you just gonna hire mexicans to do that ####?"

I was about to ask him when he was gonna hire mexicans to do his job, well, because they can do that too, but then he went on about how the power company doesn't do a very nice job clearing the wires. I didn't bother to get invloved with his lines and worked hard not to point out that he was a fat #### and his wife was wider than she was tall. As long as they are nice right? Nice? Right?

So I was a-hacking and a-slashing getting that spruce out of the pool thinking about Quantum Physics and thinking maybe I had enough of be subjugated when my wife called me around one and said she was picking up Sarah and some other kids whose grandmother was dying so I packed up and went home. Mainly because I had done all I could and needed my dump truck cause I wasn't gonna drag the other spruce all the way over to where I could blow the chips into woods and the ground was getting to mushy to drive the dump truck in. I hope to blow it out in the morning.

Now I kinda do get off doing things by myself that rightly should require a properly trained crew to stay within etiquette and I was never one for ettiquet and if you know anything about Quantum Physics you may realize that etiquette is nothing more than a dream and if you take your eyes off of it then its not there. There is no forest, there is no tree... until someone is there... apparently... but I can't say for certain.

And that is pretty much what I told the guy at the pizza shop when I order a pizza with everything on it. He asked what I meant by " everything", I told him that all was up to him and I can't wait to see that pizza.


----------



## timberland ts

A little town called Argyle which i believe is the only dry town in new york. The job i was supposed to do the ho called and said she was taking her kids to great escape. My bucket cover is elastic with a rope and bull snap i hook to the boom. Even if it blows off its not gone for ever.


----------



## Blakesmaster

timberland ts said:


> A little town called Argyle which i believe is the only dry town in new york. The job i was supposed to do the ho called and said she was taking her kids to great escape. My bucket cover is elastic with a rope and bull snap i hook to the boom. Even if it blows off its not gone for ever.



You are UPSTATE then! I'm down in Binghamton and there is a local here with the same name as you. My cover has the snap too so I won't lose it, but flying a big, orange, Buckingham kite off my boom on the highway ain't my style. Guess I'll end up rigging somrthing to make her stick.


----------



## treemandan

Youngbuck20 said:


> In the hospital, wife is being induced! Havin a baby girl!!



That thing that looks like a dried out shriveled up grapefruit is yer baby's head. Everything is gonna be fine, just remember to take a calm breath when the DR reaches for the scissors.


----------



## Pelorus

lumberjack333 said:


> Nice! Those tracks probably do better in snow than tires eh? Where was this at?



Gravenhurst. No shortage of snow there, and the tracks were awesome.


----------



## timberland ts

I take mine off when i leave the house. You can take some 1/4 " rope put a bowline in one end and choke the cover under the lip of the bucket, couple half hitches your good to go.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> White pine removal today.
> Miniskid was invaluable both for moving snow and wood.
> 
> View attachment 280452
> 
> 
> View attachment 280454



Nice loader .


----------



## Youngbuck20

treemandan said:


> That thing that looks like a dried out shriveled up grapefruit is yer baby's head. Everything is gonna be fine, just remember to take a calm breath when the DR reaches for the scissors.



Let's hope I don't have telling eyes if that happens. I might pass out anyways. 19 hours and counting


----------



## treemandan

Youngbuck20 said:


> Let's hope I don't have telling eyes if that happens. I might pass out anyways. 19 hours and counting



You just keep a firm grip on that leg and don't make a nuisance of yerself.


----------



## treeclimber101

Youngbuck20 said:


> Let's hope I don't have telling eyes if that happens. I might pass out anyways. 19 hours and counting



Yea seeing your child's head "crowning" in what looks like a hot bowl of oatmeal is a bit tough !good luck , and remember don't dare ask the doc for an extra stitch , they frown upon that anymore :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea seeing your child's head "crowning" in what looks like a hot bowl of oatmeal is a bit tough !good luck , and remember don't dare ask the doc for an extra stitch , they frown upon that anymore :hmm3grin2orange:



Extra stitch!!?? I know you know from experience jackass. 101, yer my hero!


----------



## lumberjack333

Pelorus said:


> Gravenhurst. No shortage of snow there, and the tracks were awesome.



Dev could have used the Ditch Witch on wednesday, and maybe a winch to get it up the hill!


----------



## deevo

lumberjack333 said:


> Dev could have used the Ditch Witch on wednesday, and maybe a winch to get it up the hill!



Or a team of Belgian horses!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Incomplete

When it's just you and her and the midwife is taking her time getting there, ain't nothing for it but to become the Doc. By number 4 it ain't now thang. 

Went shopping for the first time in a couple months; paid some awesome suppliers, got the business free and clear of all debts. And then drove home going 45 on the freeway for only the second time ever in my life. It's fun out!
View attachment 280624


----------



## beastmaster

Still working on that college's new property. Everytime I turn off to the access road I'm amazed. One minute I am in the city with all it's people , cars, and noise, 5 min. later wilderness. Yesterday a bobcat ran across the road as I was driving back there. I am done with all the trees, and were removing a lot of concrete steps and sidewalks. I hate doing anything besides tree work, but I like that area a lot. We have a excavator, and a bobcat skidsteer, but I love swinging a 16 pound sledge hammer and bust stuff up. 
We've removed a lot of old irrigation pipe also. I'm saving all the brass valves(I have a lot of them now)to take to the scrap yard for recycling. I bet I have 50lbs of brass.
Here are some more pictures.View attachment 280638
View attachment 280640
View attachment 280641
View attachment 280642
View attachment 280643


----------



## Toddppm

beastmaster said:


> Still working on that college's new property. Everytime I turn off to the access road I'm amazed. One minute I am in the city with all it's people , cars, and noise, 5 min. later wilderness. Yesterday a bobcat ran across the road as I was driving back there. I am done with all the trees, and were removing a lot of concrete steps and sidewalks. I hate doing anything besides tree work, but I like that area a lot. We have a excavator, and a bobcat skidsteer, but I love swinging a 16 pound sledge hammer and bust stuff up.
> We've removed a lot of old irrigation pipe also. I'm saving all the brass valves(I have a lot of them now)to take to the scrap yard for recycling. I bet I have 50lbs of brass.
> Here are some more pictures.View attachment 280638
> View attachment 280640
> View attachment 280641
> View attachment 280642
> View attachment 280643



Thought about you today when I drove past a group of deer...they're as common as rats here. Sounds like a pretty cheap price for that much land around there. Cool place.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sheriil tree sells a nice cover that I got 2 years ago and the bungee is still super strong on it. Think it was $130



Tell you what i just got the orange one from tree stuff and am impressed, actually the first cover that ice and snow cant push down and leak. My saw scabbard and harness are nice and dry every morning.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> Tell you what i just got the orange one from tree stuff and am impressed, actually the first cover that ice and snow cant push down and leak. My saw scabbard and harness are nice and dry every morning.



Highranger, right? Do you cover your joystick with it too, or just the basket?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished up my stump grinder chip screens today.


----------



## Zale

I would make another set of screens for the other side. That machine will throw grindings quite a distance. Nice work.


----------



## treeman82

We did a bunch of removals yesterday with the crane. It was a so-so day, right off the bat my truck got stuck in the snow with the chipper... had to take the chipper off so one of my friends could pull the truck out with his pick-up, then we got the chipper out with his truck. All ice under the snow, and where there wasn't snow there was just ice. I didn't get the job with the crazy cat woman, and this other oak tree I was planning to take out was postponed due to a car being in the way of the set-up. I did see my new alturnamats, but unfortunately the company ordered 4x8's instead of 3x8... so I will be getting them at the lower price... not a bad deal.

Today we finished up one of the jobs from yesterday, one of my friends came in to haul off the logs with his log truck... cost me $250 to take out 2 loads of wood. He took off $50 because I let him dump some cottonweed logs at my yard. Picked up my compressor from the mechanic, they had to do a new filter on it, $500 right there. Got a bill from an alleged friend for hauling logs about a month ago... $700 to haul 1 trailer load of logs and dispose of them... the logs were all decked up nicey nice, but he had to be greedy... last time I'll be using him for that. Another friend called me, starting to put together a nice crane job for the next couple of weeks, so it looks promising.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> I would make another set of screens for the other side. That machine will throw grindings quite a distance. Nice work.



I made two sets of screens. In the picture of it unfolded in the garage, you can see the other one sitting behind it.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> I made two sets of screens. In the picture of it unfolded in the garage, you can see the other one sitting behind it.



They look very nice 2 tree. I will be making me a pair just like them. What are the dementions??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> They look very nice 2 tree. I will be making me a pair just like them. What are the dementions??



Each square is 4'x4'. Unfolded its 12'x4'

Here is a material list of what i used

40 - 8' lath
8 - 5" hd hinges
4 - handles
4- 1/4"x 3" bolt w/ eyes
5lb box 4" deck screws
5lb box 1-1/4" course drywall screws
32 - 1/4"x 2-1/2" bolts, nylon lock nuts, fender washers
wood glue for frame corners
2 large tubes construction adhesive for between the two frames halfs
25' roll of 1/4" squares hardware cloth
25' roll of 1/2" squares hardware cloth
4 bungees with the plastic ball


----------



## Youngbuck20

Well after 36 hours of labour she's here! Ellie Anne Eastcott. 7lbs 20 1/4". She's an angel! View attachment 280861
I didn't even pass out or puke!


----------



## treeman75

Youngbuck20 said:


> Well after 36 hours of labour she's here! Ellie Anne Eastcott. 7lbs 20 1/4". She's an angel! View attachment 280861
> I didn't even pass out or puke!



Congrats! Your life wont ever be the same.


----------



## Zale

Youngbuck20 said:


> Well after 36 hours of labour she's here! Ellie Anne Eastcott. 7lbs 20 1/4". She's an angel! View attachment 280861
> I didn't even pass out or puke!



Congratulations. 36 hours, wow. You must be exhausted.


----------



## Toddppm

Congrats, glad to finally hear, left us hanging here Hairy little thing!


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> Well after 36 hours of labour she's here! Ellie Anne Eastcott. 7lbs 20 1/4". She's an angel! View attachment 280861
> I didn't even pass out or puke!



Congrats Jeremy, now get out and cut some trees!


----------



## lumberjack333

Welcome to the world Ellie! Congrats

Pulled the rear passenger wheel off my truck today, 2003 Chev 1500 4x4. Its been making the most godawful grinding, broken spinning shaft sound finally pinpointed that wheel. Figured it was either the bearing or the parking break shoe inside the rear drum. Wheel felt solid, pulled the caliper & rotor/drum shoe was loose as cheap who-err and I could tell it'd been rubbing. Put it all back together and she's silent again, love it when you can fix something by simply removing and discarding parts - doesn't happen often lol. Stupid design on GM's part anyways, parking brake hardly ever worked!


----------



## treeclimber101

Youngbuck20 said:


> Well after 36 hours of labour she's here! Ellie Anne Eastcott. 7lbs 20 1/4". She's an angel! View attachment 280861
> I didn't even pass out or puke!



Congratulations


----------



## deevo

lumberjack333 said:


> Welcome to the world Ellie! Congrats
> 
> Pulled the rear passenger wheel off my truck today, 2003 Chev 1500 4x4. Its been making the most godawful grinding, broken spinning shaft sound finally pinpointed that wheel. Figured it was either the bearing or the parking break shoe inside the rear drum. Wheel felt solid, pulled the caliper & rotor/drum shoe was loose as cheap who-err and I could tell it'd been rubbing. Put it all back together and she's silent again, love it when you can fix something by simply removing and discarding parts - doesn't happen often lol. Stupid design on GM's part anyways, parking brake hardly ever worked!



That's good, did you get your door handle/lever I pulled off back together?


----------



## Youngbuck20

Thanks everybody!! Yup that was a long run. Don't know how the wife did it! She's a trooper!


----------



## lumberjack333

deevo said:


> That's good, did you get your door handle/lever I pulled off back together?



Not yet, its functioning more as a snow cover at the moment lol. Gotta hit the wreckers at some point and grab a new one!


----------



## [email protected]

*NOT the same...*



treeman75 said:


> Congrats! Your life wont ever be the same.



That's right, from now on, it's not when YOU want to eat or just slip out... There's always someone else to tag along!


----------



## Tree Pig

Youngbuck20 said:


> Well after 36 hours of labour she's here! Ellie Anne Eastcott. 7lbs 20 1/4". She's an angel! View attachment 280861
> I didn't even pass out or puke!



congratulations... I am one of those that usually sees an alien when looking at new born babies, but I honestly have to say thats a cute kid.


----------



## treeman75

I might be geting 2-3 200t's from a guy that owes me money.They have alot of hours on them and are retired. I was wondering what it cost to have one rebuilt and who rebuilds them?


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I might be geting 2-3 200t's from a guy that owes me money.They have alot of hours on them and are retired. I was wondering what it cost to have one rebuilt and who rebuilds them?



I paid 650 a piece for a new head piston and carbie on 2 of them last year


----------



## treeman75

He owes me 150 bucks and he wont do nothing with them anyways.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I might be geting 2-3 200t's from a guy that owes me money.They have alot of hours on them and are retired. I was wondering what it cost to have one rebuilt and who rebuilds them?



If you do get them re-built,,, use the Ultra mix.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> If you do get them re-built,,, use the Ultra mix.
> Jeff



Thats what I use in all the saws.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> If you do get them re-built,,, use the Ultra mix.
> Jeff


I liked your post ..... But I don't run the ultra mix , but you are right . I should start though maybe I could get a bit longer outta a head .


----------



## treeman75

I buy all my stihl stuff from one dealer and just grab a six pack of the 2.5gal mix and had no probs yet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

i picked up my 200 gal skid sprayer, and looked at one tree job, stopped for lunch and got two more tree jobs to look at this week. Spring is around the corner.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Tree Pig said:


> congratulations... I am one of those that usually sees an alien when looking at new born babies, but I honestly have to say thats a cute kid.



Thanks man! Im the same way. Im like oh god please dont be ugly please dont be ugly, and shes not so high five! lol


----------



## Youngbuck20

[email protected] said:


> That's right, from now on, it's not when YOU want to eat or just slip out... There's always someone else to tag along!



Thats fine with me! Ill take her everywhere! Wheres Alymer? 

I stood in the window at the hospital and disassembled the same oak tree about 100 times in my head lol That was my excitement.


----------



## [email protected]

*Where's Aylmer?*



Youngbuck20 said:


> Thats fine with me! Ill take her everywhere! Wheres Alymer?
> 
> I stood in the window at the hospital and disassembled the same oak tree about 100 times in my head lol That was my excitement.



Aylmer's SE of London, ON, I'm not sure wherew Dalrimple is either, LOL


----------



## Youngbuck20

[email protected] said:


> Aylmer's SE of London, ON, I'm not sure wherew Dalrimple is either, LOL



Oh way down there! You haven't heard of Dalrymple because theirs only about 30 of us in the community and we all have the last name lol que dueling banjos haha I'm about 2 hours north of Toronto.


----------



## treeman75

Youngbuck20 said:


> Thats fine with me! Ill take her everywhere! Wheres Alymer?
> 
> I stood in the window at the hospital and disassembled the same oak tree about 100 times in my head lol That was my excitement.



Thats funny, I did the same thing with a locust tree for all three of my kids. I still look at that tree every time I drive by.


----------



## Youngbuck20

People likely look at us like were crazy. That guy has been staring at that tree for 15 min now lol The wife even said jokingly, "what do ya see Jer?" knowing what I was doing. I responded with "a tree" and carried on with my jedi mind removal.


----------



## treeman82

We finished up a job that was started in October this morning, really nothing crazy. Take down 1 little maple, 1 hickory, and 1 oak, chipped some crap in the woods... done by 11:00. Wound up helping a buddy out for the rest of the day.

Got calls from some vendors today though which has got me a little worried. A buddy of mine has a small local sawmill. So last year I took 3 oak logs up there for my crane guys to get cut up for cribbing, all went well so we are doing it again, only this time I am bringing the wood to the mill, having it cut, and then selling it to the crane people... figured no big deal, bring them a BS load, get a few bucks off my next bill. WRONG! they call today to ask for 100 6x6's 12' long. I may have to bust my butt on this one to get it done.


----------



## squad143

Bought a very lightly used Vermeer grapple for a mini skid steer.


----------



## Zale

Rained out.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I put my 12 ton trailer on the lift and did the brakes .... Went well ....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to the isa penn - del trade show this morning. Same old same old, but still like looking at the skinny machines. Came home to work on some equipment, but didnt get much done.


----------



## Incomplete

Went to the Vermeer Seminar and thoroughly enjoyed it. Even if the roads were NASTY coming and going.


----------



## treemandan

I topped my little pear tree about a week ago. It was in full leaf and growing aggresively in the garage so I thought it would be a good time to lay into it. 







Its allready re-budding and some latent buds are shooting.









Then today I sunk a drill bit into the trunk, something I probably should have done awhile ago.








The tree in the water bottle is a sycamore which I am pretty exicted about, found two on the job but one died. Then there are two live oaks in the bigger pots which I just got last summer from mail order. I hope the rhody makes it. Everything else I keep bedded outside.


This little sapling is doing well, she managed to burn her leg pretty good on the un-even bars today. I saw the whole thing- she was going round and round, almost lost it totally but held on with one hand til she was able to land on her feet then jumped back on til they told her to take a break. She was so happy to show me the bruise and say " so what, its fun!" This pic is from a meet a few months back.


----------



## treemandan

The this morning it was back down to the dealership to find out why the 4runner is still leaking. They kept trying to get me out of the bay by offering to let me wait in the room (other) people wait in and by telling me I couldn't be in the shop because of insurance reason but I only smiled wincingly and flashed my RopeandSaddle crazy eye and instructed the mechanic to remove the crank pulley in slow whispering voice so we could get a look at the seal behind it. It turns out he never cleaned the old dried up oil off the snout of the crank pulley when he did the head gaskets and he might have screwed it up using that chain wrench on it today cause he sure tried to snatch it out of my hand quickly but I told him it was mine and I could shove it up my ass if I wanted to and I wouldn't be stopped

I am not condemning the man, I just need to get clear on the problem and Lord knows the things I have done trying to get these damn things to run right.

After that I took the splitter with its new valve assembly over to Frog Hollow and split wood until it started to rain then went to buy some more bullets ( 50 rounds .22 mag) and then to my kid's gym class where I watched her flay the skin off the back of her leg. I took a pic off it, it would surprise me if it weren't a full blown bruise in the morning.

I never really split wood at a client's house before. I am charging 350 for what I took for 10 hours of splitting which is the 35 per hour I told them. I got about 4 hours into it, half way done with the big stuff allready split. There are about 4 cords there. These are good cash paying clients so I don't feel to bad but if I do it again I am thinking 100 per cord if its allready cut.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its a good thing your daughter got your wifes looks! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

For real,,,
It was a beautiful day!!
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

Well, getting ready for more now we are supposed to be getting tonight/tomorrow. Heavy wet stuff. Looked at a job today, 15 60-75' red pines beside/behind the house guy wants removed, some others dead wooded etc.... says think you can do the stumps at the same time? I thought he was kidding, we have over 3' of snow in some places around here, more coming..... he wasn't! No way I am getting it out of storage until the snow melts. He was ok with that, have a bunch to do in the same hood when the snow melts so I can knock em all off at once. Now just waiting for a nice day to make em disappear.


----------



## squad143

Youngbuck20 said:


> Well after 36 hours of labour she's here! Ellie Anne Eastcott. 7lbs 20 1/4". She's an angel! View attachment 280861
> I didn't even pass out or puke!



Congratulations to you and your wife, Jeremy.:msp_thumbup:

Welcome to the world of Fatherhood.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Crazy weather for the last few year's.
My road should of been flooded 3 times by now,, I ain't complaining,
Jeff


----------



## squad143

Pretty easy day. 

Dropped the mini skid off at the dealers (Difficulty starting). I've tried fixing it and it's beyond me.

Got to use my new ramps for the first time today. They are awesome.


----------



## Pelorus

Shaping up to be another beautiful day here.

View attachment 281943


----------



## timberland ts

Career day for my 7 year olds class brought the bucket and chipper my gear and my 084 with 4' bar. Kids loved it,im setting up an arbor day deal for there school. Trimming existing trees and planting some new ones.


----------



## dbl612

timberland ts said:


> Career day for my 7 year olds class brought the bucket and chipper my gear and my 084 with 4' bar. Kids loved it,im setting up an arbor day deal for there school. Trimming existing trees and planting some new ones.



a little trim job with the 084?


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> Shaping up to be another beautiful day here.
> 
> View attachment 281943



I didn't believe it when my father told me when I was a little boy but I guess its true when you pass a certain northern longitude everything is upside down. It must make the tree work easy huh?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Been getting into it the past few days, ain't doing a three week show piece but they gonna look good when we start rolling again.



























View attachment 282026
View attachment 282027
View attachment 282028
View attachment 282029
View attachment 282030


----------



## lxt

good lord that chipper looks ready for the scrap yard, no side panels, all that old paint gonna blister the new off & a tow behind stumper..........wow! I didnt know anybody still used those? is this your prized fleet? LOL!!!!! 

I actually have an old stumper like that in the junk pile, seriously! & prolly in just as good shape.


LXT...........


----------



## Blakesmaster

Lexy!?!?!? What's up, mah nugga? Cable pulling baznass treating you well? Were you able to afford those new side skirts on the mobile home this year? The upfront cost is a beeyatch ( for you ) but you'll save some serious loot on future heating costs! Anyways, good to see you still stalking up my posts, I'm sure this one will make you smile and warm you're poor old ( failing ) heart during the cold night. 


Yeah, fleet...


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> good lord that chipper looks ready for the scrap yard, no side panels, all that old paint gonna blister the new off & a tow behind stumper..........wow! I didnt know anybody still used those? is this your prized fleet? LOL!!!!!
> 
> I actually have an old stumper like that in the junk pile, seriously! & prolly in just as good shape.
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Are you and yer hand fighting again?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Found a crack in my chipper radiator today, gotta pull that in the morning. Working on replacing the two bad bearings on the stumper I bought. I had a good idea that they were bad when I bought it, and randy hooked me up on the price for new ones. Got it ready now to slide on the new bearings and put her back on the machine. God that wheel is heavy.


----------



## Pelorus

treemandan said:


> I didn't believe it when my father told me when I was a little boy but I guess its true when you pass a certain northern longitude everything is upside down. It must make the tree work easy huh?



The world should un-invert itself if you click on the pic (to reverse the gravitational force)
But yer right; climbing is a blast with the snow caressing the back of my neck.


----------



## lumberjack333

deevo said:


> Well, getting ready for more now we are supposed to be getting tonight/tomorrow. Heavy wet stuff. Looked at a job today, 15 60-75' red pines beside/behind the house guy wants removed, some others dead wooded etc.... says think you can do the stumps at the same time? I thought he was kidding, we have over 3' of snow in some places around here, more coming..... he wasn't! No way I am getting it out of storage until the snow melts. He was ok with that, have a bunch to do in the same hood when the snow melts so I can knock em all off at once. Now just waiting for a nice day to make em disappear.



Hope you get it! Got a failure to stop ticket 3 days ago lol.... Have any sway with Barrie Police? haha


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

For real,,,
it was a beautifull day!!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Do any of you guys know if a bobcat 331 mini excavator will load a 2 ft diam pine stump? (6ft root ball) It's already out I just need to load it into a dump trailer. My 763 skidsteer won't pick it up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

It's 7:30 on a Friday night and I'm excited to be wearing sweatpants and that jeopardy is gonna start soon...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Mike Cantolina said:


> Do any of you guys know if a bobcat 331 mini excavator will load a 2 ft diam pine stump? (6ft root ball) It's already out I just need to load it into a dump trailer. My 763 skidsteer won't pick it up.



Bobcat specs for the 331 SOP 2000 mini says 1430 lb lift capacity. The tipping load of your 763 is 3000 lbs. Bobcat Historical Specifications - Bobcat Company
Seems the excavator could have more breakout force but the numbers dont look promising. Hope that helps but you probably already used the google.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished up putting the new bearings on the stump grinder this morning. Rotated some pockets and teeth too. 







Started to tear apart the chipper to get the radiator off. Didnt go as bad as i thought. 











Phone is finally starting to ring a little bit. Spring is on the way.  Went and looked at this job for a landscaper. As we were looking at it, he said if i wanted to do it hourly, his customer was ok with it. They just put the fence in a week ago. I asked him why they didnt wait to do the fence till the trees were down. Gonna have to have the power shut down to remove the trees. Thats gonna be four houses without power. He said he got a couple other prices rangeing from $2000 to $4000. I told him $3000, but i dont think i am gonna get it. What a shame.


----------



## luckydad

*Bearings*

How much did those bearings set you back 2 Tree ??


----------



## Icehouse

Didn't do a da##* thing. Rain, woods are wet and soft, suppose to cool at night in couple days. Probably going to have to face it, springs coming.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> How much did those bearings set you back 2 Tree ??



I was told they should be around $250-$280 each, but randy hooked me up at cost as he agreed to when I bought the machine because I thought the bearings were bad.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's gonna be 85 degrees today,,,,,,
Talked to an old Navy buddy this morning, he is kinda freaked out.
He went poop this morning and a lot of bright red blood came out. He don't have health care so he is going to ride it out.
He said it was a lot of blood, not a little. He won't go to a doctor because of money he don't have. 
Other than that,, it's a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

*oh ####*

Hah, was gonna pm this but you're full ...  Tell your buddy bright red is not such a huge deal, means it happened near the end....had some medication do that to me once, freaked me the hell out too. Doctor didn't seem too concerned but I sure as #### didn't take any more of that stuff.
If it's dark red/black that could be a major problem. Sure he already has looked but google has alot of info.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> Hah, was gonna pm this but you're full ...



I made it empty,, I forget how popular I am!,,LOL!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Are you and yer hand fighting again?



NO..........! I thought id put a dress on a rabbit n give that a go! a trick I learned from you, & I just thought id give ole blakey a lil kick, knew he would put up a pic, I just thought he had something to show????

I really like the pic of the yota attached to the chipper..........he musta had the ole lady haul it for him, lol, yeah my trailers not bad blakes its just twice the size of yers........kinda like my annual income LMFAO, hey? howd that xmas light endeavor go for ya? LOL, musta been a booming year I mean hell getn all yer stuff primed n painted........woo wee! wont you look dapper pulling 20yr old equipment with an orange peel paint job waiting to happen, go get em tree cudder! LMFAO


LXT..........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

lxt said:


> NO..........! I thought id put a dress on a rabbit n give that a go! a trick I learned from you, & I just thought id give ole blakey a lil kick, knew he would put up a pic, I just thought he had something to show????
> 
> I really like the pic of the yota attached to the chipper..........he musta had the ole lady haul it for him, lol, yeah my trailers not bad blakes its just twice the size of yers........kinda like my annual income LMFAO, hey? howd that xmas light endeavor go for ya? LOL, musta been a booming year I mean hell getn all yer stuff primed n painted........woo wee! wont you look dapper pulling 20yr old equipment with an orange peel paint job waiting to happen, go get em tree cudder! LMFAO
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Why do you post up some pics! I need a good laugh.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Mike Cantolina said:


> Do any of you guys know if a bobcat 331 mini excavator will load a 2 ft diam pine stump? (6ft root ball) It's already out I just need to load it into a dump trailer. My 763 skidsteer won't pick it up.



I was mistaken, it was an e32 excavator. It worked but just barely picked the stump high enough. A great day though, when I finished that I brought it home and dug a hole for a root cellar.


----------



## chief116

filled this truck




6 times using this beast




to feed this beast 





finally tally was 28 trees removed, 200+ yards of chips (40 yard chip truck x 6 loads) 2 loads of wood. Boom in the air at 730, folded and finished at 5.


----------



## conlan

chief116 said:


> filled this truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 times using this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to feed this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally tally was 28 trees removed, 200+ yards of chips (40 yard chip truck x 6 loads) 2 loads of wood. Boom in the air at 730, folded and finished at 5.



Now for the juicy part: what does someone in Rowley charge for something like that? Up here in vancouver, Canada that would be about 14K-16K. (hope you don't mind me asking)


----------



## chief116

conlan said:


> Now for the juicy part: what does someone in Rowley charge for something like that? Up here in vancouver, Canada that would be about 14K-16K. (hope you don't mind me asking)



I honestly don't know. We get shown the orange X's and get to go home when they're gone.


----------



## mattfr12

conlan said:


> Now for the juicy part: what does someone in Rowley charge for something like that? Up here in vancouver, Canada that would be about 14K-16K. (hope you don't mind me asking)



I would think even more than that just to rent that crane around here is over 2-3k a day. Probably 20 or more.


----------



## no tree to big

40 yards of chips on a single axle? Watch out for dot...


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> 40 yards of chips on a single axle? Watch out for dot...



I dont think he meant 40 yards our walking floor tractor trailers hold right around 100 so i don't think that thing is doing 40, 25 is usually pretty big for a tandem or a single. to much volume


----------



## luckydad

mattfr12 said:


> I would think even more than that just to rent that crane around here is over 2-3k a day. Probably 20 or more.



They don't rent that crane,They own at least 3 of them ..


----------



## mattfr12

luckydad said:


> They don't rent that crane,They own at least 3 of them ..



know of them well, the point was how much the bid was, since they own it they don't just leave thousands on the table.

I wish a rental company would let me put a 40 foot sticker with my company name on the boom. :msp_tongue:


----------



## no tree to big

mattfr12 said:


> I dont think he meant 40 yards our walking floor tractor trailers hold right around 100 so i don't think that thing is doing 40, 25 is usually pretty big for a tandem or a single. to much volume



We run 25 yard boxes and that truck looks huge compared to them. Wirh a full load on we are over on the rear...


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> We run 25 yard boxes and that truck looks huge compared to them. Wirh a full load on we are over on the rear...




Really? i didn't think it looked that big i was thinking it was close to our 25. i would think it isn't even possible to put 40 in a single but i really don't know i have no idea what mine haul.

my knuckle boom is 14long not sure how many yards that would that be? our chip truck is like 22 long but i never tried to figure the yardage it hauls. i know its heavy.

heres a picture how many yards do you think i really have no idea?

View attachment 282429


----------



## luckydad

mattfr12 said:


> Really? i didn't think it looked that big i was thinking it was close to our 25. i would think it isn't even possible to put 40 in a single but i really don't know i have no idea what mine haul.
> 
> my knuckle boom is 14long not sure how many yards that would that be? our chip truck is like 22 long but i never tried to figure the yardage it hauls. i know its heavy.
> 
> heres a picture how many yards do you think i really have no idea?
> 
> View attachment 282429



Maybe 20ish..:msp_confused:


----------



## treeman82

chief116 said:


> filled this truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 times using this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to feed this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally tally was 28 trees removed, 200+ yards of chips (40 yard chip truck x 6 loads) 2 loads of wood. Boom in the air at 730, folded and finished at 5.



Man do I wish I could get set-ups like that!. 

Looked at 4 pine removals this afternoon, barely enough room to set up the crane, not sure where I could manage to fit in the chipper and trucks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

luckydad said:


> Maybe 20ish..:msp_confused:



I'm with you , luckydad. 20 max.
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85

Sweet pics and nice equipment! Sounds like you had a fun day. What a beast of a chipper!


----------



## chief116

mattfr12 said:


> I dont think he meant 40 yards our walking floor tractor trailers hold right around 100 so i don't think that thing is doing 40, 25 is usually pretty big for a tandem or a single. to much volume



yes matt, that is 40 yards. Truck is HUGE compared to the others in the yard, and it looks as tho it dwarfs your k-boom. Most of this company's other chip trucks are all 30 yarders.

Crane is not a rental, my boss owns 3 of them.


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> NO..........! I thought id put a dress on a rabbit n give that a go! a trick I learned from you, & I just thought id give ole blakey a lil kick, knew he would put up a pic, I just thought he had something to show????
> 
> I really like the pic of the yota attached to the chipper..........he musta had the ole lady haul it for him, lol, yeah my trailers not bad blakes its just twice the size of yers........kinda like my annual income LMFAO, hey? howd that xmas light endeavor go for ya? LOL, musta been a booming year I mean hell getn all yer stuff primed n painted........woo wee! wont you look dapper pulling 20yr old equipment with an orange peel paint job waiting to happen, go get em tree cudder! LMFAO
> 
> 
> LXT..........




I feel like I'm picking on my neighbor's retarded kid when I argue with you. It can entertain for a bit but I just end up feeling bad.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

chief116 said:


> yes matt, that is 40 yards. Truck is HUGE compared to the others in the yard, and it looks as tho it dwarfs your k-boom. Most of this company's other chip trucks are all 30 yarders.
> 
> Crane is not a rental, my boss owns 3 of them.



What's the inside dimensions of the box?


----------



## sgreanbeans

We did our annual CPR and First Aid training yesterday. They sent us a dummy with boobs.....................

I am going to make it a bi-annual requirement. Maybe more, can never have enough of that stuff

JPS, Beasty, still working on getting the money for the training. Had the big guys in town, they have now seen the need first hand.

SRT and structural pruning where a topic


----------



## deevo

View attachment 282473

Took a day trip to our cottage yesterday, water access only. First time going across the lake in the winter, they have a marked trail along the ice (thank goodness!) sparked up a fire to get the cottage warm, bombed around the lake a bit! picked up a ski boose on kijiji, had my daughter and the dog in it going across, fun times That's my oldest in the picture, she is wanting her own sled for next year! Man having kids is $$$$. I talked her out of buying a horse though:biggrin:


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> We did our annual CPR and First Aid training yesterday. They sent us a dummy with boobs.....................
> 
> I am going to make it a bi-annual requirement. Maybe more, can never have enough of that stuff
> 
> JPS, Beasty, still working on getting the money for the training. Had the big guys in town, they have now seen the need first hand.
> 
> SRT and structural pruning where a topic



What you used FTA and he has boobs?


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> What you used FTA and he has boobs?



Maybe they used jeff. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> What's the inside dimensions of the box?



Gigantic x huge x cavernous ....... Does it matter I could park my chip truck in the back of it and use it as a garage for when it rains !


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> I'm with you , luckydad. 20 max.
> Jeff



Thats what i always thought because i never really intended it for hauling chips so i didn't want it to be super long. My buddy built one with an 18ft bed and boom behind it and its just to long with a morbark 2400 on the back of it for the area we live in. they usually tow the chipper with a pickup so they can get it turned around then hook it up.

I believe the truck can haul it because whats 40 yards 22k? i mean thats nothing for a heavy spec single. i was figuring volume because you take your standard 53ft trailer we always are pounding it in there to get around 100 yards when they weigh it.


----------



## mattfr12

chief116 said:


> yes matt, that is 40 yards. Truck is HUGE compared to the others in the yard, and it looks as tho it dwarfs your k-boom. Most of this company's other chip trucks are all 30 yarders.
> 
> Crane is not a rental, my boss owns 3 of them.



Seeing it in person the box might be bigger but the truck is about the same. Once you go bigger in International the cabs change. i cant really make out the tag on the side in the picture but im guess thats a 4400 or 4300 an 8-12t. mine is GVW 38k so i believe it can haul it because 40 yards would only make me weigh right around 40-44 with the crane.

its a shame they are done making those chippers they where getting some real power out of those. And in another decade i was expecting to see them everywhere since they where chipping so big. The new emission laws made it basically impossible to sell them now. Something to do with the width of machine with the new motor's. they would have to completely redesign.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Feeling like crap all day. Looked at a single tree trim job, and grinding four stumps job. Me and be took this one tree down a couple months ago. Things pretty close to 6'diameter. Gonna take A video of the beast eating that stump.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Its all just wood to me now. I climb it, I cut it, I throw it in the chipper or in the truck or in the stove after cutting it splitting it stacking it and carrying it downstairs. Just tired of winter i guess. Dreamnt of spring with a warm wet rain and Spring Peepers chirping in the background. The new smells are best as spring erupts with its earthy undertones and the bright greens of emerging leaves. Can't wait....


----------



## beastmaster

*Resting today!*

Been working 7 days a week for a while. Had a great week this week. Did a tech. removal for a Company that has 3 of their own climbers, They were all pissed off that they brought in outside talent to do the tree. It was a big Cottonwood with a single trunk. It had huge long branches over the neighbors house's driveway, and in the driveway were old restored cars. Very stressfull(Neighbors were out of town)
I couldn't get hardly any help at first from rest the crew. Thank God for dynasorb rope. I couldn't get the one groundsmen to let the pieces run, That rope may of saved my life. 
By the end of the day we were all friends. Would of been a nice payday, but I bent a metal fence support. I had to drive 60 extra miles to buy the repair stuff. 7 hours to do the tree another 7 to get parts and fix fence. 
I worked for Mike Whites tree service out in LA Friday and did three crane removals. We took one Aleppo pine in one blind pick from the back yard over a 800,000.00 dollar house. Its a trip to see 45 or 50 feet of tree floating over a house. I wasn't sure how to make the cut cuz the tree was a leaner but also was horizontal for the first 6 feet before sweeping up ward. I had hoped I found the balance point when I put on the sling. I made a notch in the top and started undercutting it. All went well but it shifted as it lifted off and broke the handle/gas tank on my ol reliable 038 mag. None the less it was a fun job and Mike has a great crew and I always enjoy working with them.
Yesterday I worked for a famous landscaper deadwooding her deadors Cedars. Every twig had to be carefully lowered or handed down to avoid breaking even a flower or tearing a leaf.
I had a great week, but travel time was murder on most my jobs. 
I was so relived when the job I was suppose to do today with some friends for a nurse who works in the children's cancer ward was cancelled. A very deserving lady, but man I'm burnt.


----------



## no tree to big

On a 9 acre selective clearing project and the fukin landscaper painted the keep trees with pink spray paint wtf


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ground this 5' dbh ash tree stump that me and the dan cut down a couple months ago. Took about a hour and 45 mins to grind. I ended up grinding pretty close to a 15' x 15' x 18" deep area. The chip screens i made worked great. I love my new grinder, and I DIDNT fell like a ********** for driving in the customers yard!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ground this 5' dbh ash tree stump that me and the dan cut down a couple months ago. Took about a hour and 45 mins to grind. I ended up grinding pretty close to a 15' x 15' x 18" deep area. The chip screens i made worked great. I love my new grinder, and I DIDNT fell like a ********** for driving in the customers yard!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You know you could always cut the stump a little lower to save some grind time 
How many hp?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> You know you could always cut the stump a little lower to save some grind time
> How many hp?



Its a 78 hp deutz diesel. I know i could have cut the stump lower, but i wanted to see what she had. Biggest stump i have ground with her yet.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its a 78 hp deutz diesel. I know i could have cut the stump lower, but i wanted to see what she had. Biggest stump i have ground with her yet.



I guess you had try it out, if I left a stump that high for the stumper crew id prob get fired. We have a stumper that looks the same , wheeled though, but it's like 45-50 HP then we run a big tow behind


----------



## lxt

Blakesmaster said:


> I feel like I'm picking on my neighbor's retarded kid when I argue with you. It can entertain for a bit but I just end up feeling bad.



Ha, on the contray..........I thought you were my neighbors retarded kid & I dont feel bad!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO


LXT...


----------



## lxt

sgreanbeans said:


> We did our annual CPR and First Aid training yesterday. They sent us a dummy with boobs.....................




They sent Blakes out to ya? LOL





LXT............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> They sent Blakes out to ya? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



You realize someone already tried to make that joke, right? You really are well outmatched here, lexy, to the point that I feel bad.


----------



## millbilly

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ground this 5' dbh ash tree stump that me and the dan cut down a couple months ago. Took about a hour and 45 mins to grind. I ended up grinding pretty close to a 15' x 15' x 18" deep area. The chip screens i made worked great. I love my new grinder, and I DIDNT fell like a ********** for driving in the customers yard!
> 
> 
> I've gotta a little 630a grinder. With the stump cut a little lowerer I can grind that size ash in a little over an hour, and mind you Im a machine lol


----------



## chief116

no tree to big said:


> 40 yards of chips on a single axle? Watch out for dot...



It IS way overloaded, very true. I figure that i'm rolling down the road anywhere between 55k and 70k full with the woodsman. Trailer is reg'd at 19500. But show me a log truck or dump truck thats not overloaded and i'll show you a dump/log truck thats losing money.



2treeornot2tree said:


> What's the inside dimensions of the box?



no tape measure handy so i took some pics at the dump for you guys.

Truck rides at 13'3. Trailer i'm parked a foot away from, lined up end headboard to headboard is 12'6


----------



## jefflovstrom

You must have a really powerful chipper to fill that with no gaps,,I ain't there,, but no way that is 40.
Jeff:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Zale

Anywhere from 5-12 inches of snow coming our way. Winds 30mph + and wet snow. Ye hah.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> You must have a really powerful chipper to fill that with no gaps,,I ain't there,, but no way that is 40.
> Jeff:msp_rolleyes:



There's a pic on another tree site of a 40 yarder, it's a tandem axle monster that you could park lil red in.. Thats 25 yards at best, nice job though many trees killed in a single day well done. No need for the hype.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> You must have a really powerful chipper to fill that with no gaps,,I ain't there,, but no way that is 40.
> Jeff:msp_rolleyes:



Put a pic of your guys chip truck up it looks huge to me the one you guys have in some of your crane pictures. To me its not the ability to haul it but volume. here is a 50 and you can see what im talking about. View attachment 282783


----------



## treeman82

Moved some timber today, got paid by a dead-beat, and took care of some personal business.


----------



## chief116

jefflovstrom said:


> You must have a really powerful chipper to fill that with no gaps,,I ain't there,, but no way that is 40.
> Jeff:msp_rolleyes:



Yes, actually we do. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

millbilly said:


> I've gotta a little 630a grinder. With the stump cut a little lowerer I can grind that size ash in a little over an hour, and mind you Im a machine lol



I would have enjoyed watching that!


----------



## tree MDS

If I remember correctly, the guy at southco said this one was like 40 yards. I'll bet the red truck is right about there though.
View attachment 282817


----------



## chief116

Well, after all that I have to eat crow. Truck is actually a 30 yarder. I'd been told it was 40 and took it to Bri the gospel truth. My apologies for my stubbornness.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grace Tree

View attachment 282819


Did the first removal with this lift yesterday. 90 ft. skinny maple hanging over a guys shed. I laid down 125 ft. on 1/2" plywood half sheets on top of the snow and walked it in over some pretty mushy ground without leaving a mark. I'll probably pick up a few mats for sensitive areas but 2x8' mats are 43 lbs. and I don't think I want to throw them around all day. I was able to cut and pitch so I could do the tree by myself. The only downside was looking down and seeing tens of thousands of dollars worth of components that looked pretty vulnerable. I'll have to work on that. Happy so far.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Small Wood said:


> View attachment 282819
> 
> 
> Did the first removal with this lift yesterday. 90 ft. skinny maple hanging over a guys shed. I laid down 125 ft. on 1/2" plywood half sheets on top of the snow and walked it in over some pretty mushy ground without leaving a mark. I'll probably pick up a few mats for sensitive areas but 2x8' mats are 43 lbs. and I don't think I want to throw them around all day. I was able to cut and pitch so I could do the tree by myself. The only downside was looking down and seeing tens of thousands of dollars worth of components that looked pretty vulnerable. I'll have to work on that. Happy so far.
> Phil



Sweet lift! Is it new?


----------



## Grace Tree

Yes, brand new.


----------



## treemandan

Small Wood said:


> View attachment 282819
> 
> 
> Did the first removal with this lift yesterday. 90 ft. skinny maple hanging over a guys shed. I laid down 125 ft. on 1/2" plywood half sheets on top of the snow and walked it in over some pretty mushy ground without leaving a mark. I'll probably pick up a few mats for sensitive areas but 2x8' mats are 43 lbs. and I don't think I want to throw them around all day. I was able to cut and pitch so I could do the tree by myself. The only downside was looking down and seeing tens of thousands of dollars worth of components that looked pretty vulnerable. I'll have to work on that. Happy so far.
> Phil



No outriggers?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> No outriggers?



The outriggers fold forward to go through a 36" gate.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Small Wood said:


> Yes, brand new.



You mind telling what you paid for it?


----------



## Grace Tree

$145,000


----------



## ropensaddle

Small Wood said:


> $145,000


Yikes I hope your young  Man here that would take approximately 200 years to pay for :hmm3grin2orange: I often ponder moving but then the reality sets in it costs to move


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Video of grinding that 5' dbh ash stump yesturday. I speed it up 4x to make it not so boring. There is a few spots you might get sea sick from though! lol. I gotta get a video lesson from the murph one of these days.

[video=youtube_share;bFsT_44GSAM]http://youtu.be/bFsT_44GSAM[/video]


----------



## mattfr12

Small Wood said:


> $145,000



Thats a nice lift im sure ill be after one someday. Once i dont feel like climbing trees anymore ill probably bite, the reach we have with the kboom and a bucket on it is the only thing that has postponed it. since we only need minimal capacity we can get it up in the 90's never really measured it nor is there a chart for it there so i only use it as a bucket that high and man does it move at that height.


----------



## mattfr12

Small Wood said:


> $145,000



You guys plan on renting it out? i was reading your website man i dont know if id want other people cutting trees out of it. Did you have to get renters insurance and all that crap?


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Video of grinding that 5' dbh ash stump yesturday. I speed it up 4x to make it not so boring. There is a few spots you might get sea sick from though! lol. I gotta get a video lesson from the murph one of these days.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;bFsT_44GSAM]http://youtu.be/bFsT_44GSAM[/video]



Well least your video works lol I cant figure out mine of course it aint far from reel to real lmfao I gotta knock out 50 stumps tomorrow with my sc 602


----------



## mckeetree

Small Wood said:


> $145,000



The way things are here I could never justify spending that much money for something like that. Truthfully, I don't believe the thing is worth $145,000.


----------



## mckeetree

mattfr12 said:


> You guys plan on renting it out?



That would be your first big mistake.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> The way things are here I could never justify spending that much money for something like that. Truthfully, I don't believe the thing is worth $145,000.



Thats the same price of a new forestry bucket truck with elevator. I have been tossing the idea around for in a couple years either buying a lift like this or a 75' bucket truck. Everyone that i talk to about a bucket with elevator says stay away from them. They just cost to much to maintain. Besides, I cant always get a bucket into someones back yard, where you probably can almost always get a lift into there backyard.


----------



## Grace Tree

We actually are planning on renting it out but we'll never just hand someone the keys. I or someone I've trained will remain with it and do the positioning. As far as insurance it basically goes like this; I'll be in the bucket doing the work under my insurance subbing to someone else or someone else is in the bucket under their insurance but with me managing the lift. We're also trying to look outside of tree work for uses. I'm 65 with a replaced knee and I don't feel much like dragging brush any more. I could have packed in and sat around and did nothing but what fun is that. Money's cheap. 3.49% for a 10 year fixed rate loan. I don't think that will last. The value of the US dollar certainly won't last; not with the government printing money at warp speed. I ordered a saw lanyard from the great guys up at tree stuff this morning. 20 bucks and change for the same lanyard I bought a few years ago for $15. That list could go on and on and if you don't believe me go find an old 2006 Wesspur catalog and look at the prices. 145 grand is a lot of money but consider this. In 1976 I bought a house for $58,000. 37 years later I was able to mortgage that same house and pay for a $145,000 lift with some left over. My "guess" is that $145,000 might not seem like much in the coming years. Time will tell. Ask me in a year from now and I'll give you and honest answer.
Phil


----------



## mckeetree

Small Wood said:


> We actually are planning on renting it out but we'll never just hand someone the keys. I or someone I've trained will remain with it and do the positioning. As far as insurance it basically goes like this; I'll be in the bucket doing the work under my insurance subbing to someone else or someone else is in the bucket under their insurance but with me managing the lift. We're also trying to look outside of tree work for uses. I'm 65 with a replaced knee and I don't feel much like dragging brush any more. I could have packed in and sat around and did nothing but what fun is that. Money's cheap. 3.49% for a 10 year fixed rate loan. I don't think that will last. The value of the US dollar certainly won't last; not with the government printing money at warp speed. I ordered a saw lanyard from the great guys up at tree stuff this morning. 20 bucks and change for the same lanyard I bought a few years ago for $15. That list could go on and on and if you don't believe me go find an old 2006 Wesspur catalog and look at the prices. 145 grand is a lot of money but consider this. In 1976 I bought a house for $58,000. 37 years later I was able to mortgage that same house and pay for a $145,000 lift with some left over. My "guess" is that $145,000 might not seem like much in the coming years. Time will tell. Ask me in a year from now and I'll give you and honest answer.
> Phil



Let me get this straight...you are 65 and you mortgaged a paid for house to buy a $145,000 piece of tree equipment.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> Let me get this straight...you are 65 and you mortgaged a paid for house to buy a $145,000 piece of tree equipment.:msp_ohmy:



He must love what he does! Beside retiring sounds boring.


----------



## Grace Tree

mckeetree said:


> Let me get this straight...you are 65 and you mortgaged a paid for house to buy a $145,000 piece of tree equipment.:msp_ohmy:


That's correct. Without explaining all my finances, that was the cheapest and best way for me to go.
Phil


----------



## OLD OAK

Small Wood said:


> We actually are planning on renting it out but we'll never just hand someone the keys. I or someone I've trained will remain with it and do the positioning. As far as insurance it basically goes like this; I'll be in the bucket doing the work under my insurance subbing to someone else or someone else is in the bucket under their insurance but with me managing the lift. We're also trying to look outside of tree work for uses. I'm 65 with a replaced knee and I don't feel much like dragging brush any more. I could have packed in and sat around and did nothing but what fun is that. Money's cheap. 3.49% for a 10 year fixed rate loan. I don't think that will last. The value of the US dollar certainly won't last; not with the government printing money at warp speed. I ordered a saw lanyard from the great guys up at tree stuff this morning. 20 bucks and change for the same lanyard I bought a few years ago for $15. That list could go on and on and if you don't believe me go find an old 2006 Wesspur catalog and look at the prices. 145 grand is a lot of money but consider this. In 1976 I bought a house for $58,000. 37 years later I was able to mortgage that same house and pay for a $145,000 lift with some left over. My "guess" is that $145,000 might not seem like much in the coming years. Time will tell. Ask me in a year from now and I'll give you and honest answer.
> Phil


Not to be a A$$ but at 65 you should know better then to ever borrow against your home to buy equipment. I am thinking your home was paied for to.


----------



## Grace Tree

OLD OAK said:


> Not to be a A$$ but at 65 you should know better then to ever borrow against your home to buy equipment. I am thinking your home was paied for to.


It was paid for and I have the ability to cover the loan. Unless, of course, the banks close with everyone's money locked up tight and then the whole economy gets flushed.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## mckeetree

OLD OAK said:


> Not to be a A$$ but at 65 you should know better then to ever borrow against your home to buy equipment. I am thinking your home was paied for to.



I'm saying he is going to say it was not his home but just a house he owned. At 65, you start admitting that you hocked your paid for home for $145,000 to buy some kind of tree equipment, even if you did, and your kids might stuff you in the old folks home for dementia.


----------



## mckeetree

mckeetree said:


> I'm saying he is going to say it was not his home but just a house he owned. At 65, you start admitting that you hocked your paid for home for $145,000 to buy some kind of tree equipment, even if you did, and your kids might stuff you in the old folks home for dementia.



Whoops...got that in late.


----------



## mckeetree

Small Wood said:


> It was paid for and I have the ability to cover the loan.



If it WAS your home there is no way you can twist that around into being a smart move.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If i figured it out right, the payment for that lift would be around $1400 a month, so 1 tree job would make the payment for the lift for the month.


----------



## treeclimber101

Small Wood said:


> It was paid for and I have the ability to cover the loan. Unless, of course, the banks close with everyone's money locked up tight and then the whole economy gets flushed.
> Regards,
> Phil



Congratulations man ! You spend your money how you see fit ....... It's yours :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BC WetCoast

sgreanbeans said:


> We did our annual CPR and First Aid training yesterday. They sent us a dummy with boobs.....................
> 
> I am going to make it a bi-annual requirement. Maybe more, can never have enough of that stuff
> 
> JPS, Beasty, still working on getting the money for the training. Had the big guys in town, they have now seen the need first hand.
> 
> SRT and structural pruning where a topic



Interesting. The Davey guys around here tell me they are not allowed to climb SRT.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> If it WAS your home there is no way you can twist that around into being a smart move.



Quit being so bitter. You don't know him or his ability. 
Live your life the way you want and let others do the same.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Quit being so bitter. You don't know him or his ability.
> Live your life the way you want and let others do the same.
> Jeff



Its really funny how many tree services, run broke ass equipment. To each there own. I like having all my equipment labeled, and looking good. I think it makes you look more professional. I know another tree guy around here that runs his estimates in a ford ranger thats not labeled up, and it looks like they dropped 100 trees on the bed. Its all dented up, and I dont know how the tailgate even closes.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Quit being so bitter. You don't know him or his ability.
> Live your life the way you want and let others do the same.
> Jeff



Aw Jeff, I'm not bitter. I've made mine. I just mouth off sometimes.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its really funny how many tree services, run broke ass equipment. To each there own. I like having all my equipment labeled, and looking good. I think it makes you look more professional. I know another tree guy around here that runs his estimates in a ford ranger thats not labeled up, and it looks like they dropped 100 trees on the bed. Its all dented up, and I dont know how the tailgate even closes.



Don't worry about my tailgate peckerhead .......it closes just fine :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't worry about my tailgate peckerhead .......it closes just fine :hmm3grin2orange:



I wasn't gonna name names but you just outed yourself.

Stupid weather people got me all excited yesterday saying we were gonna ge 10"-18" of snow, no we are supposed to be only getting 4"-7". Still plow able but not as much if a money maker, more like a pain in the butt.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its really funny how many tree services, run broke ass equipment. To each there own. I like having all my equipment labeled, and looking good. I think it makes you look more professional. I know another tree guy around here that runs his estimates in a ford ranger thats not labeled up, and it looks like they dropped 100 trees on the bed. Its all dented up, and I dont know how the tailgate even closes.



I quit caring what I look like lol; I run estimates in the wifes kia then use my 89 bucket but rarely as the wraptor is cheaper. What used to be a 1000.00 tree is now 600 if your lucky!, 2000 in most parts of the developed world so I pull up in my 79 or my 65 and I don't care lol.


Ok heading to the golf course to pull my stumper all over their high dollar real estate in my 46 year old pickup


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I quit caring what I look like lol; I run estimates in the wifes kia then use my 89 bucket but rarely as the wraptor is cheaper. What used to be a 1000.00 tree is now 600 if your lucky!, 2000 in most parts of the developed world so I pull up in my 79 or my 65 and I don't care lol.
> 
> 
> Ok heading to the golf course to pull my stumper all over their high dollar real estate in my 46 year old pickup



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mckeetree said:


> If it WAS your home there is no way you can twist that around into being a smart move.



Why the freaking heck you so worried about what small wood buys???..sheeesh, its his business not yours....more power to him!


----------



## Blakesmaster

woodsman44 said:


> Why the freaking heck you so worried about what small wood buys???..sheeesh, its his business not yours....more power to him!



Nice use of question marks and exclamation points. You sure seem pretty worked up over mickey being his usual #### self. Whatsamatter? Get your shiny white undershirt dirty today?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Weather guy called for at least 8" snow today. Airports cancelled flights, all schools were closed. you know how much snow we got today? I seen maybe 50 snow flakes mixed with rain for a shirt time today. Mostly all rain though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Dump insert installed last week, lettering done yesterday. All she needs now is some new sneakers.


----------



## timberland ts

Started a new guy monday seems to fit in well low key wants to work and good with a saw. My other guys a good worker runs the ropes good with equipment and truck driver. Going to make my life alot easier. Now just need some good weather!


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Weather guy called for at least 8" snow today. Airports cancelled flights, all schools were closed. you know how much snow we got today? I seen maybe 50 snow flakes mixed with rain for a shirt time today. Mostly all rain though.



Same forecast here. Was up at 3:30 checking properties, then just driving around, breakfast and slept in the truck for a while. Looked like it was going to be mostly just a little slush, it finally got to just about 2" so we got to make some money but damn, could have made 4x's as much if 3 or 4 degrees colder.
#### it, going to be near 60 by next week, bring on the spring.

I was a little envious of the DOT subs, they've been out either on standby or plowing/salting all last night, today and they're still out there. If it freezes tonight might be able to do some salting in the morning.


----------



## mckeetree

woodsman44 said:


> Why the freaking heck you so worried about what small wood buys???..sheeesh, its his business not yours....more power to him!



I really don't give a #### what small wood buys and even less of a #### about what you buy. His post just drew a reaction out of me, that's all.


----------



## Toddppm

Is it Spring yet? Lotta bunched up panties in here lately


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Dump insert installed last week, lettering done yesterday. All she needs now is some new sneakers.



Looks good. Driving home tonight I thought about putting my bussiness name backwards on the front of my truck. I have it backwards on the front of the bucket and I get alot of people looking in their mirrors and then they turn around and look. It gets my name stuck in their head.


----------



## Toddppm

Just what I was thinking , I have the same thing done on my dump truck.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 283161


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Is it Spring yet? Lotta bunched up panties in here lately



Lol.. I'm getting sick of ####ing spring too!! Lmao..


----------



## Zale

Storm was a bust. Sat in the truck for 8 hours. Boss was gripping he can't pay his salary employees for their time if we aren't plowing. The usual deal is salary + $25 an hour for plowing, salting etc. Did not like the sound of this.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. I'm getting sick of ####ing spring too!! Lmao..



Hey buddy! Long time no see. Did you miss us?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey buddy! Long time no see. Did you miss us?



No, not really.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Well gahhholie lol you know i can't aford no fancy camera but I used the 65 because the 79's tags are out haha but here is that truck same golf course a year ago. I must get the 79 taged lol I missed my power steering 










I used this truck today though!


----------



## treeman82

Sent out an estimate last night for a few pines. First one was $5,750, gave her a package deal of $14,250 which would have knocked $1,100 off the total price I quoted for 4 large pines, 1 spruce, 1 maple, and a few small hemlocks. Got a response this morning.. she has a price on the table of $2,000 for the first tree. F that. 

Helped a friend with something at his place, dropped off my dump truck to get some work done on the brakes. Guess we'll have to see what happens with the snow now.


----------



## ropensaddle

That's my everyday driver and I love it better than the last 3 50 k trucks I bought!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Storm was a bust. Sat in the truck for 8 hours. Boss was gripping he can't pay his salary employees for their time if we aren't plowing. The usual deal is salary + $25 an hour for plowing, salting etc. Did not like the sound of this.



Ouch,, 
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

ropensaddle said:


> That's my everyday driver and I love it better than the last 3 50 k trucks I bought!



Looks like you have a squirrel on your back!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Looks like you have a squirrel on your back!



Haha thats my son I have 1/2 " of hair usually I use those pet clipper thingy bobs and let scalp be the guide


----------



## treeman75

ropensaddle said:


> Haha thats my son I have 1/2 " of hair usually I use those pet clipper thingy bobs and let scalp be the guide



I dont think I have ever seen a pic of ya.


----------



## ropensaddle

Go to another course tomorrow grind 40 or so then back to woods clean up job. I'm thankful just enough work this winter but I really hope it picks up this spring and I finally get a good year.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> I dont think I have ever seen a pic of ya.



Nope lol because I break camera's lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Well gahhholie lol you know i can't aford no fancy camera but I used the 65 because the 79's tags are out haha but here is that truck same golf course a year ago. I must get the 79 taged lol I missed my power steering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this truck today though!




That is a good stumper.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

ropensaddle said:


> Nope lol because I break camera's lol



I know what you mean. My wife told me the other day "You know, when we married 30 years ago you weren't good looking then...but now you are one ugly SOB.


----------



## MarquisTree

*Yesterday*

Picked Up The New Crane | Facebook

Long drive, Feels good to have it in the garage


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I'm having trouble with my 200t now. It has a lot of miles on it though, can't complain. So I dug through the old bone pile, surely I can make something out of these:






Or did they get the 201 figured out yet?


----------



## deevo

MarquisTree said:


> Picked Up The New Crane | Facebook
> 
> Long drive, Feels good to have it in the garage



That things awesome man....congrats!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Mike Cantolina said:


> I'm having trouble with my 200t now. It has a lot of miles on it though, can't complain. So I dug through the old bone pile, surely I can make something out of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or did they get the 201 figured out yet?



I'll take them off your hands for ya! Really though, I'd pack them up and ship them to Brad or another sawgeek from the site and see how many good ones they can make out of them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the radiator back in, and the covers all put back on my chipper today. Rotated the knifes, adjusted the anvil. Welded on the crank for the chute i got from 101. Gotta a few things to do to the crank / pin to finish up tomorrow. Then i got to changed the oil, and all the filters, and my chippers ready to work again.


----------



## beastmaster

*Sky surfing!*

Did a crane removal today, but we did it a little unorthodox. It was a big jacaranda tree over a barn. The tips were really long and heavy. Those not familiar with the Jacaranda tree they are really brittle. With all that weight on the ends all it takes is a slice from a hand saw to make them snap and barber chair. So we had to remove the brush before we could safely make any picks with the KB crane the company owns. I rode the boom up to the ends and using slings I would attach them to branches then clip them to the cable. Doing that I could cut 5 of 6 branches at a time. After cutting all the slinged branches, I would ride down with them, standing on the upright ends. It felt like I was sky surfing, sometimes doing 360's on the way down. It was really kind of fun. Can't believe I get paid to do stuff like that.
One of the branches grew out almost horizontal over the barn roof and through the 220 and phone lines, we cradled that one, all 35 feet of it, work like a dream, lifting up never changing position.
That little crane is pretty great. The grounds men cut and stacked the wood on top of chokers, so at the end of the day we just lifted up the wood and sat it in the back of the KB. Sweet.View attachment 283353
View attachment 283354
View attachment 283355
View attachment 283356
View attachment 283357


----------



## Reg

Had a pretty good Jan and Feb, and now March is full up too. Just a shame I dont get to keep any of the loot since I let my truck roll into another parked vehicle just after xmas.

Couple of short vids.

Fir top 4 - YouTube

First clip is from today: A typical job here in Victoria. A dying Douglas fir....we zip-line all the lower limbs across the lawn to the chipper, then look to land a big top on a bunch of logs down below. Saw is a ported 390 with 28in bar.
Second was the last tree at the end of a long day. We were way ahead of schedule at this point (3 day job), so as tempting as it was to leave it till the morning, I knew that the perfectly still weather wasn't guaranteed to continue....It was the right decision. Hard to see the little tree to the right of where the top lands. A tight shot, but a good one. 

Topping a skinny fir - YouTube

I’ve got lotsa short clips like that, but a lot less time nowdays to ever do anything with them.


----------



## beastmaster

MarquisTree said:


> Picked Up The New Crane | Facebook
> 
> Long drive, Feels good to have it in the garage



That is an impressive piece of equipment.


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> That is an impressive piece of equipment.



Yup good reason to keep buying a lotto ticket :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

http://www.aacontainersales.net/ima...net/specialty_units/large/5x8_job_box_t4.jpgI have been looking for the right tool box for a year for my bucket truck. I found a place that custom makes them from cargo containers. They will make it any size and how ever you want it setup inside. Im going to have one made like the 5x8 box but the size I need and put it behind the cab on the flatbed.


----------



## treeman75

AA Container Sales, Inc. : Sell, lease, transport, repair & modify shipping containers


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 283449


treeman75 said:


> AA Container Sales, Inc. : Sell, lease, transport, repair & modify shipping containers



Im thinking of some hooks on one side and shelves on the other side. Im going to have to sit down and draw it up the way I want it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 283449
> 
> 
> Im thinking of some hooks on one side and shelves on the other side. Im going to have to sit down and draw it up the way I want it.



Where do you put your plywood? I'd opt for a smaller toolbox and a big plywood rack, but that's me.


----------



## timberland ts

Do you rip your sheets in half? I do and put it on top of the cab rack. Ten sheets of 3/4 ripped in half, two piles of ten if i need it. Allways run with ten pieces on top.


----------



## treeclimber101

timberland ts said:


> Do you rip your sheets in half? I do and put it on top of the cab rack. Ten sheets of 3/4 ripped in half, two piles of ten if i need it. Allways run with ten pieces on top.



Me too...


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treemandan

Got up at 3 am, no snow, went back to sleep, woke up around 7:30 with a stiff neck, made coffee and watched TV with my hands down my PJ's til 10, got dressed, washed my hands, brushed my tooth and went to pick up my kid from school, took her to Barnes and Noples where she got some Judy Moody books and I got a Voltaire book then shared a cupcake, came home, felt like taking a nap but she was bouncing off the walls so I drank about 20 oz's of pure rot gut Bustello then went and bought her a bow and arrow set and practiced at the range for about an hour til it was time for her karate class. I was having a hard time sitting there with all that expresso coursing through my veins so when my wife came in I smacked her on the ass , went to the gime and hurt myself for about an hour non stop then I came home, made dinner, brought in some wood, made some work related calls and now I am sucking down a 40 hoping to be cheek deep in tang by 9. What'd you guys do?


----------



## Pelorus

You down to one tooth left, Dan? Damn, that's gotta suck trying to gnaw corn on the cob.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Where do you put your plywood? I'd opt for a smaller toolbox and a big plywood rack, but that's me.



I lay the plywood across the bed by the pedestal. The box wont be as deep as the one in the pic. I want a box big enough to put everything in.


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> You down to one tooth left, Dan? Damn, that's gotta suck trying to gnaw corn on the cob.



Naw, I gots mah teef, it just sounded funnier that way but everything else is true.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


>



" Don't be a total schmuck, call Buck"

Copyright The Dan 2013


I'll sell it to you.


----------



## timberland ts

Never enough room. Im allways trying to figure out where to put all my gadgets and gizmos!


----------



## Blakesmaster

timberland ts said:


> Do you rip your sheets in half? I do and put it on top of the cab rack. Ten sheets of 3/4 ripped in half, two piles of ten if i need it. Allways run with ten pieces on top.



Not sure how/why you guys work with half sheets. I always seem to find myself doubling/tripling up the sheets to snag the tracking of either a front or rear corner tire. I guess if I always had a straight shot in ripped sheets would be fine but that is almost never the case.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Not sure how/why you guys work with half sheets. I always seem to find myself doubling/tripling up the sheets to snag the tracking of either a front or rear corner tire. I guess if I always had a straight shot in ripped sheets would be fine but that is almost never the case.



No offense dude but that is a stupid post , while your wrestling around with your full sheets I am making turns and moving fast guaranteed I can lay a better quicker road ..... I have had full sheets on the truck as well , try it and then say its slower ..... Then I will know you are a bull headed bull####ter


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> No offense dude but that is a stupid post , while your wrestling around with your full sheets I am making turns and moving fast guaranteed I can lay a better quicker road ..... I have had full sheets on the truck as well , try it and then say its slower ..... Then I will know you are a bull headed bull####ter



Me being a bullheaded bull####ter is of no consequence. I'm not ripping perfectly good sheets of plywood in half unless that recommendation comes from a reliable source. As far as I can tell ripping them doesn't solve any problems (unless you a pansy ass that can't muscle a 4 by 8), just creates new ones.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Me being a bullheaded bull####ter is of no consequence. I'm not ripping perfectly good sheets of plywood in half unless that recommendation comes from a reliable source. As far as I can tell ripping them doesn't solve any problems (unless you a pansy ass that can't muscle a 4 by 8), just creates new ones.



Me ..... I said so ..... So go #### in your hat ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## timberland ts

I usually have one or two guys with me with half sheets i find them easier to move and store. Ive worked with 4x8 sheets. Both are a pain in the a. Saves the lawn keeps my boat anchor from getting stuck aand keeps the customer happy. What ever works!


----------



## timberland ts

DOnt tend to break up as much on uneven ground.


----------



## Toddppm

treeman75 said:


> http://www.aacontainersales.net/ima...net/specialty_units/large/5x8_job_box_t4.jpgI have been looking for the right tool box for a year for my bucket truck. I found a place that custom makes them from cargo containers. They will make it any size and how ever you want it setup inside. Im going to have one made like the 5x8 box but the size I need and put it behind the cab on the flatbed.



I've been trying to find a trailer company that will make a custom box for a while. I had this one made by a company that makes mancabs with a single door on 1 side , rope hooks inside. I'll have to take a pic of inside one of these days. I made wood shelves the way I wanted and carry everything we need to do almost any landscape or tree job. It was over $5k though 10 yrs ago., should be able to get it built cheaper than that.






Just ran across one of these boxes locally on craigslist for $500.00, is the perfect size but it's 1750 lbs! Not sure what my box weighs but probably less than half that. Quadcon I Transport Storage Units | Charleston Marine Containers Inc., Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## treeman75

The box im looking at is around 2k.


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> No offense dude but that is a stupid post , while your wrestling around with your full sheets I am making turns and moving fast guaranteed I can lay a better quicker road ..... I have had full sheets on the truck as well , try it and then say its slower ..... Then I will know you are a bull headed bull####ter



If the only spot you got is 10’ up on the headache rack to keep you plywood, then I guess there is an advantage to cutting all your plywood in half.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I have both, ripping sheets in half does help and make things quicker. When making turns thru a yard, its nice to be able to have that extra 2ft wide chunk to make a 6x8 sheet. We have full sheets as well. Like to use them on stumps, on soft yard we lay a road and then use the same sheets to make a fence for the grindings. When working over fancy patios, we cover them up with completely with both. Half sheets can fit on top of the tool boxes behind the tower on the bucket. Can stack them pretty high and they are easy to get off. I never threw them up on the headache rack, always scared me. Would always think about what would happen if something broke and they came loose on the highway, in traffic, always kept me from doing it. Always threw the full sheets in the dump trailer or a pick up. I also use them under my out-rigger pads to reduce yard damage.

Something funny, a hacker, back at home, had the same idea, went out a bought a bunch of plywood, except he bought particle board,LOL. He must have spent a pretty penny as he had a big ol stack of it in the back of a small dump truck. Would have loved to seen the look on his face when he drove his bucket into the yard and his tires went straight through. I was driving by when I seen them getting pulled out by the wrecker and his guys picking up chunks of wood and throwing it in the chipper box. Bet he returned what he didn't use! I always get the store manager and ask to buy the damaged 3/4 t&g, contractors won't buy it, if it is damaged, so it goes in the back and sit's. I can get it for 10 a sheet, as the manager is happy to get something out of it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have 16 of the 3' x 8' mats.I haul them in my pickup.


----------



## Toddppm

treeman75 said:


> The box im looking at is around 2k.




2k - $$$ or lbs ???


----------



## treeman75

Toddppm said:


> 2k - $$$ or lbs ???



$$$


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


>



Is Buck's like a division of Asplundh or something?


----------



## mckeetree

MarquisTree said:


> If the only spot you got is 10’ up on the headache rack to keep you plywood, then I guess there is an advantage to cutting all your plywood in half.



You beat me to that one...LMFAO.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> Is Buck's like a division of Asplundh or something?



Post some pics of your equipment up. I don't think I have ever seen your stuff. Maybe I have but don't remember


----------



## Blakesmaster

MarquisTree said:


> If the only spot you got is 10’ up on the headache rack to keep you plywood, then I guess there is an advantage to cutting all your plywood in half.



Mine stays on the trailer with the miniskid for the most part which keeps the forestry box open for chunk wood. For certain jobs I'll just throw it in the forestry box where it tends to stay till I need the box for something else. But if I had a rearmount the plywood would be a permanent fixture on the deck.


----------



## bonner1040

mckeetree said:


> Is Buck's like a division of Asplundh or something?



It is obviously an Asplundh auction rig..


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Post some pics of your equipment up. I don't think I have ever seen your stuff. Maybe I have but don't remember



Don't think mickey knows how to post pics. Frankly, I'm surprised the old curmudgeon knows how to type.


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't think mickey knows how to post pics. Frankly, I'm surprised the old curmudgeon knows how to type.



I'll admit I've had some problems posting pics. I type pretty well but of course typing goes way back before the internet.


----------



## treeclimber101

Come on 2tree mckees a legend around texas , an old dog ..... If only he could figure out how not to have his ass handed to him by local truck and saw hacks he'd be worldwide . LOL just saying ..... Wait a minute if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck , and is forced to swim in the same water does it become a duck ?


----------



## Blakesmaster

mckeetree said:


> I'll admit I've had some problems posting pics. I type pretty well but of course typing goes way back before the internet.



Really? Here I was assuming you would carve your posts into a stone tablet and let your great grand daughter transfer the letters to the internet. My bad. But seriously, I would like to see some pics of your rigs, you talk enough #### for me to assume they're nice but whaddoiknow, you could be another poser brat posting from his moms basement. I'll walk you through the process if you want. Done it before.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

bonner1040 said:


> It is obviously an Asplundh auction rig..



I would say probably 75% of the used bucket trucks on the market are ex aspluad, barlet, Davey trucks. 

Did you just crawl out from under a rock?


----------



## treeclimber101

bonner1040 said:


> It is obviously an Asplundh auction rig..


That's correct ...... Sheesh I don't care what the others say about you , you are the sharpest pencil in the case ! I chose not to throw lipstick on that pig , cause it woukd still be a pig .


----------



## Youngbuck20

Makin some maple syrup for the weekend. Bout 150 gallons a day. Sap not syrup. View attachment 283597


----------



## treeclimber101

After digging the truck outta the mud this morning , we worked on this shack for the day


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> After digging the truck outta the mud this morning , we worked on this shack for the day



Not to be a bully,, but would it not have been quicker and easier to climb? Also, did you top those tree's? 
Jeff :msp_confused:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully,, but would it not have been quicker and easier to climb?
> Jeff :msp_confused:



Well In a display of complete jackassery I drove the truck down a stone back road to chip pine trimmings after we sheared a hedge and buried it axle deep took 1.5 hrs to winch it out , I offered that since we had 2" of snow yesterday the yards there are huge and to cut down on the cattle path across his beautiful lawn I tried to chip the fence line trees from back of the yard . The front yard trees needed to be reduced and dead wooded . That's bucket work in these parts


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Well In a display of complete jackassery I drove the truck down a stone back road to chip pine trimmings after we sheared a hedge and buried it axle deep took 1.5 hrs to winch it out , I offered that since we had 2" of snow yesterday the yards there are huge and to cut down on the cattle path across his beautiful lawn I tried to chip the fence line trees from back of the yard .



Just asking,,lol,, didn't know.
Jeff :msp_mellow:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Just asking,,lol,, didn't know.
> Jeff :msp_mellow:



You can #### in your hat too ..... Bully !


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully,, but would it not have been quicker and easier to climb? Also, did you top those tree's?
> Jeff :msp_confused:



That's a big noooooooooo on the topping Jeff , that's hackish #### ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> Really? Here I was assuming you would carve your posts into a stone tablet and let your great grand daughter transfer the letters to the internet. My bad. But seriously, I would like to see some pics of your rigs, you talk enough #### for me to assume they're nice but whaddoiknow, you could be another poser brat posting from his moms basement. I'll walk you through the process if you want. Done it before.



I've got to take some updated ins. pics for file and maybe I'll get you to show me how to post some. I just going to show the new stuff. Don't need any pics on here of my old stuff, LOL. When I quit working for the other guy and got on my own in 1986 I had some equipment you guys could laugh your asses off at. I remember an old 1967 GMC bucket we had in '87 or so. It was of course an old gas engine truck, 366 best I can remember, with a pitman hotstick boom. It was pretty rough and the red color had sorta faded to a pink. That old truck looked like nine miles of bad road.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully,, but would it not have been quicker and easier to climb? Also, did you top those tree's?
> Jeff :msp_confused:



Sure it would of been easier to climb for most of us . Did you watch march of the penguins and yell at the fat birds with little wings to fly. He's bound to the ground without a lift, give him a break ya bully!


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Sure it would of been easier to climb for most of us . Did you watch march of the penguins and yell at the fat birds with little wings to fly. He's bound to the ground without a lift, give him a break ya bully!



Lame .......... And that's how I know yer gay !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Honestly Holden who "owns" a bucket a leaves it at the shop for curbside deadwooding and reduction .... I mean I know your a tool and a troll but of your gonna beak my balls at least say something of substance , not some dumb #### that makes you look like a newbie tool


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Ok phuck face yer 40' away from a 70' tree with a 55 ' lift. The first limb is about 10' off the ground. Id be up that tree before you got that rotten bucket off the cradle. Id work that entire tree while you can only manage the bottom quarter. Don't make this personal, you are tree worker while I'm a climber. Nothing wrong with what you do, but its very basic at best. You should be proud, from yer pics it puts plenty of food on the table!



I am guessing your a climber because that's all you can afford to be , I am sure that northern equipment log trailer put ya way over budget , and as far as the boom height well it's a 60' ft working at 40' from maybe 25 ' from the curb .... Your nothing that can't be replaced for 25 an hour bub ... And your inherited truck and chipper is great and all for the first year or so of business , so lets see what ya got now slim ? And as far as putting food on my table , yea I've been doing since you were saving up money to put a new head unit in your galant ! You have nothing to teach me Holden ! Your a wanna be dirty with alot less to offer ! So pull your lip over your head and swallow ..... Thanks


----------



## treeclimber101

And of course olman McKee likes your post because I haven't seen pic one of any of his traveling carnival nor much more then a bunch of half In the bag ramblings by someone that can't seem to Unlodge the #### jammed in his ### ! Drink up Johnny LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am guessing your a climber because that's all you can afford to be , I am sure that northern equipment log trailer put ya way over budget , and as far as the boom height well it's a 60' ft working at 40' from maybe 25 ' from the curb .... Your nothing that can't be replaced for 25 an hour bub ... And your inherited truck and chipper is great and all for the first year or so of business , so lets see what ya got now slim ? And as far as putting food on my table , yea I've been doing since you were saving up money to put a new head unit in your galant ! You have nothing to teach me Holden ! Your a wanna be dirty with alot less to offer ! So pull your lip over your head and swallow ..... Thanks



I don't know, TC101. Some of what Holdenwood said was making pretty good sense there.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> And of course olman McKee likes your post because I haven't seen pic one of any of his traveling carnival nor much more then a bunch of half In the bag ramblings by someone that can't seem to Unlodge the #### jammed in his ### ! Drink up Johnny LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



TC101, you can be a little turd sometimes. I think Jeff was on to you. I think you topped those trees in the pic.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> TC101, you can be a little turd sometimes. I think Jeff was on to you. I think you topped those trees in the pic.



Yea partner ..... They look topped ! Send me your pics to [email protected] I will post em , then we' ll see who the turd is , and I won't alter them or mess with you , but until you show something I am gonna guess your a troll as well , granted a old and tired troll but a troll none the less , and I am saying this to everyone .... I won't even make fun of what you send :msp_mellow:


----------



## treeclimber101

Until then ! Well sit down and let the men hash out there differences !


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully,, but would it not have been quicker and easier to climb? Also, did you top those tree's?
> Jeff :msp_confused:



Unlike Bad Jeff & Co., I ain't about to find fault with your work, Eddie, cause my Liriodendron Warfare posts plumb ate up allmy displeasure quota for the month of March. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Unlike Bad Jeff & Co., I ain't about to find fault with your work, Eddie, cause my Liriodendron Warfare posts plumb ate up allmy displeasure quota for the month of March. :hmm3grin2orange:



I am going back Monday to take out a few stumps I will snap a few pics of the tree intact , with me holding a news paper to prove the date and all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea partner ..... They look topped !



That's because they are topped and you did it. "Reduced" as you call it. You are just another dude that couldn't spell tree service yesterday and today you are one. I have guys like you try to go to work here every week.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> That's because they are topped and you did it. "Reduced" as you call it. You are just another dude that couldn't spell tree service yesterday and today you are one. I have guys like you try to go to work here every week.



I swear your have fell off your ####### rocker ! Your a ####ing coooookaboooooo!


----------



## treeclimber101

I am thinking about this truck seems decent , minus no 4x4


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I swear your have fell off your ####### rocker ! Your a ####ing coooookaboooooo!



Maybe so...but I have you pegged at any rate. I'm still hanging on the rocker that much.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Maybe so...but I have you pegged at any rate. I'm still hanging on the rocker that much.



I doubt you could peg anything anymore ........ I see my inbox is still empty LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Never mind McKee I did get some .... I was wrong .... Who's this gal your hanging wit



? She's a keeper


----------



## tree MDS

Starting to warm up out there finally. I think it's finally losing its grip. Thank God.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I doubt you could peg anything anymore ........ I see my inbox is still empty LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



I didn't go out to the shop last night and take pictures to post on here you moron. It's obvious YOU are the one that has a mental problem. You are the poster boy for inferiority complex. Also, I'm giving you a little gift, I'm going to let you get the last word in so you can stop making such an assclown of yourself.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I didn't go out to the shop last night and take pictures to post on here you moron. It's obvious YOU are the one that has a mental problem. You are the poster boy for inferiority complex. Also, I'm giving you a little gift, I'm going to let you get the last word in so you can stop making such an assclown of yourself.



Burppppp!


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I didn't go out to the shop last night and take pictures to post on here you moron. It's obvious YOU are the one that has a mental problem. You are the poster boy for inferiority complex. Also, I'm giving you a little gift, I'm going to let you get the last word in so you can stop making such an assclown of yourself.



Tried to rep ya....


----------



## treeman75

The wife and I went out for a ribeye steak dinner last night in Lemars Ia. After that we met my brother and his father in law at a bar to listen to a band and cut the rug. I was going to take my boys bowling but I dont think my head can handle the ball hitting the pins.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> The wife and I went out for a ribeye steak dinner last night in Lemars Ia. After that we met my brother and his father in law at a bar to listen to a band and cut the rug. I was going to take my boys bowling but I dont think my head can handle the ball hitting the pins.



I had entirely too much fun myself last night. Waiting for these advil to kick in. Ouch. good time, though!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It really is a beautiful day in SoCal!
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisTree

View attachment 283720


Long weekend of reading, only have 400 pages left in this manual. The crane shipped with a small library of manuals and load charts, 10 boxes with two 1700 page + binders in each. The Germans are very thorough.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Tried to rep ya....



Sure ya did , cause your about as big of a crybaby fag as he is !


----------



## tree MDS

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 283720
> 
> 
> Long weekend of reading, only have 400 pages left in this manual. The crane shipped with a small library of manuals and load charts, 10 boxes with two 1700 page + binders in each. The Germans are very thorough.



You can handle it, Rainman! lol.


----------



## Icehouse

Not a d**n thing, just drinking coffee and waiting for the "Boys and Girl from Nascar to go fast" at Vegas.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Sure ya did , cause your about as big of a crybaby fag as he is !



I thought you were the one crying because everybody made fun of your lawn service crossover lookin' outfit lionstailing the two lower branches... from 40' away. lol.. my bad...


----------



## no tree to big

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 283720
> 
> 
> Long weekend of reading, only have 400 pages left in this manual. The crane shipped with a small library of manuals and load charts, 10 boxes with two 1700 page + binders in each. The Germans are very thorough.



I feel sorry for the guy who had to write those 34000 pages


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I thought you were the one crying because everybody made fun of your lawn service crossover lookin' outfit lionstailing the two lower branches... from 40' away. lol.. my bad...



Dude you are retarded , to the point where you have nothing but some made up dumb #### , lion tailing the lower branches , sober up and look again ... Mommas boy !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude you are retarded , to the point where you have nothing but some made up dumb #### , lion tailing the lower branches , sober up and look again ... Mommas boy !



I think you're just pissed off because you're to stupid to handle drinking.. sections of that fat body would probably start shutting down. lol. :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 283720
> 
> 
> Long weekend of reading, only have 400 pages left in this manual. The crane shipped with a small library of manuals and load charts, 10 boxes with two 1700 page + binders in each. The Germans are very thorough.



So get off the puter and to reading!!!! 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I feel sorry for the guy who had to write those 34000 pages



Meh,,, probably a monk.
Jeff


----------



## [email protected]

*Not bad!*



treeclimber101 said:


> I am thinking about this truck seems decent , minus no 4x4



...But I like the white car beside it


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> ...But I like the white car beside it



It's almost time to pull the trigger on something , I am tired of stalking trucks .... I am hating the thought of settling . I just can't find a decent 4x4 450/550 that hasn't been beat or one that isn't a 6.0 , we dissected one last week at the shop and I've seen what they are made of good engine in theory and power just ford #### the bed building it .


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Keeping the splitting muscles in shape.

Just walking the dog and splitting a few quarter rounds down to fireplace side for quicker drying. Measuring some splits with the MM to see if any are close. 

Last weeks snow, rain and dampness really got into the pile (ah fergot tah cover whaaal ah was in Texas).

Also working on a few bad-ass rounds that didn't want to yield to the Fiskars a month ago.


----------



## mckeetree

PhilMcWoody said:


> (ah fergot tah cover whaaal ah was in Texas).



Not bad.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> It's almost time to pull the trigger on something , I am tired of stalking trucks .... I am hating the thought of settling . I just can't find a decent 4x4 450/550 that hasn't been beat or one that isn't a 6.0 , we dissected one last week at the shop and I've seen what they are made of good engine in theory and power just ford #### the bed building it .



REO SPEEDWAGON Keep Pushing On 2009 Live @ Gilford - YouTube
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

So I was treated to a wonderful lunch by a friend today. She owed me from taking down a small tree at her rental place last month... a nice filet mignon covered the debt. Aside from that I cleaned up a little bit around the house, and gave Dodge Vader it's first bath of the 2013 season. Didn't get it all, but hopefully another round or two and I will have it sparkling like new.


----------



## derwoodii

set up some logs for a GTG friendly timed saw off comp in about 2 weeks bob cat was handy dandy there a whole lot more outta shot but all good to go


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> It's almost time to pull the trigger on something , I am tired of stalking trucks .... I am hating the thought of settling . I just can't find a decent 4x4 450/550 that hasn't been beat or one that isn't a 6.0 , we dissected one last week at the shop and I've seen what they are made of good engine in theory and power just ford #### the bed building it .



I had two 05 f550's that I used for chip trucks, was hoping I could have Ran them forever. That motor will struggle with a big chipper and load. There is a hill in my town neither one of them could pull out from the stop sign at the top of the hill with my t-300 on the back.

Then to top it off they where hard as hell to sell no one will buy them. I bought mine new in 06 not knowing what I got myself into. Big big mistake, the cabs gotta come off for turbo or injector work. I had around 8 grand in 20k miles in the one.

Long story short both had less than 25k miles on them 4x4 loaded for dump trucks plumbed Hydralics front and back. I was lucky to get 25k each took forever older 7.3 will pull more money.


----------



## mckeetree

mattfr12 said:


> I had two 05 f550's that I used for chip trucks, was hoping I could have Ran them forever. That motor will struggle with a big chipper and load. There is a hill in my town neither one of them could pull out from the stop sign at the top of the hill with my t-300 on the back.
> 
> Then to top it off they where hard as hell to sell no one will buy them. I bought mine new in 06 not knowing what I got myself into. Big big mistake, the cabs gotta come off for turbo or injector work. I had around 8 grand in 20k miles in the one.
> 
> Long story short both had less than 25k miles on them 4x4 loaded for dump trucks plumbed Hydralics front and back. I was lucky to get 25k each took forever older 7.3 will pull more money.



We were looking at a new F550 in 2005 to build another chip truck when I came across a 2002 international 4700, DT466 Allison auto, with 51,000 miles that we still have. I'm glad I didn't get the F550.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> REO SPEEDWAGON Keep Pushing On 2009 Live @ Gilford - YouTube
> Jeff



Ahem

Merle Haggard -- Are The Good Times Really Over - YouTube


----------



## treeclimber101

Here Jeff as promised pics of the trees safe and sound ... No topping , no lions tailing none of it









I wouldn't dare hack a tree in a neighborhood of half million and up houses , I save that for the woods LOL.. I don't practice the treeseer type of pruning ! Sorry had too


----------



## treeman82

Went to help a friend with a small tree job. Show up with truck and chipper, he's already got trees laid out across this lady's driveway. Chip for half an hour and the chipper went down. Something electrical again... so I dropped it off at the dealer, and luckily they gave me one to finish the job. I'm guessing it will be a week+ wait and over a grand... again. Get back with the loaner, find out that my buddy was loading up some logs on his truck, did something gnarly to one of his fingers and was at the urgent care place getting patched up.

Not a great day.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Put the finishing touches on chipper and stumper today. They came out pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Put the finishing touches on chipper and stumper today. They came out pretty good if you ask me.



They look pretty good man , I mean you did real well !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> They look pretty good man , I mean you did real well !



Thanks. There's things I wish I would have done better but I'm happy with them. Figure I want to become an expert at painting equipment by the time I can afford to start buying new! Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. There's things I wish I would have done better but I'm happy with them. Figure I want to become an expert at painting equipment by the time I can afford to start buying new! Lol



Ohhhhhhhkkkkkkk............. Hopefully that makes sense in your head LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Put the finishing touches on chipper and stumper today. They came out pretty good if you ask me.



Good job Blake's, man I woulda sent mine down for you to do while you were at it! I want to get my chipper painted in the next month


----------



## timberland ts

Wow im out of shape took five leeds out of a big ugly pine. Two loads of chips,two loads of wood. Not even half done. By three i was shot. All i got lined up are big climbers. Atleast im workn!


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> They look pretty good man , I mean you did real well !



They look brand new! I know when mine was done last year I just wanted to stand around and eyeball screw it all day. I was a little disapointed that vemeer changed the little dutchman.


----------



## treeman75

My last post was for blakes pics.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> They look brand new! I know when mine was done last year I just wanted to stand around and eyeball screw it all day. I was a little disapointed that vemeer changed the little dutchman.



Little Dutchman? You talking about the goofy lookin' fellow holding the shovel that used to be on the machine? We were just commenting today how we liked that logo much better than the gay flex shot guy they sent us with these stickers. On a related note, vermeers stickers were of a MUCH better quality than bandits.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Little Dutchman? You talking about the goofy lookin' fellow holding the shovel that used to be on the machine? We were just commenting today how we liked that logo much better than the gay flex shot guy they sent us with these stickers. On a related note, vermeers stickers were of a MUCH better quality than bandits.



Ya, thats the one im talking about. I guess the new one looks alright, I was just used to the old digging dutch man.


----------



## treeman75

Vermeer is made in Pella Ia its a big dutch community. They have windmills everywhere and the people are funny.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Vermeer is made in Pella Ia its a big dutch community. They have windmills everywhere and the people are funny.



Racist !


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. There's things I wish I would have done better but I'm happy with them. Figure I want to become an expert at painting equipment by the time I can afford to start buying new! Lol



You still need to know how to do it, i bought mine new in 08 and yours looks a lot better and i think I'm only at 1200 hrs on my 250xp. Im afraid to try and tackle it myself ive never really painted before but would love to do it. My chute and some other parts are starting to bubble up and rust. I keep the stumpers and other stuff inside so they stay pretty nice but the chippers wind up outside.

This should be the last year tho i'm gonna build an 60x100 so i should be able to get everything under a roof. right now my garage is packed to the gills and its 4800 square ft. My clear span is full of next years salt so I'm to afraid to park trucks in there.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Racist !



The county to the north of me is all dutch, I wont even look at a job there anymore. Another tree guy and his cousin the local cop ran me out of a town a few years ago. I did see the tree guy in my city at a hydraulic sales place. I pulled my truck in front of his and blocked him in he wouldnt get out of his truck and looked like he was going to start crying.


----------



## mattfr12

Whats a reasonable price to pay someone for a paint job like you did blakes, or anyone that knows


----------



## treeman75

My 6year old flushed his apple core down the toilet downstairs and its stuck somewhere in the toilet.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> My 6year old flushed his apple core down the toilet downstairs and its stuck somewhere in the toilet.



Good luck getting that out !


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> Whats a reasonable price to pay someone for a paint job like you did blakes, or anyone that knows



The hardest part is preping. Me and one of my guys spent 5 days grinding on my chipper. We did drink some beer and bull#### some too. My brother painted it in a few hours, he's done body work for 20 years. I think you could get a decent job done for a couple grand.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Good luck getting that out !



my kids are 3 1/2 and 1 1/2, i have to take the toilet off the ground and replace that ####ing ring a few times a year. last one was a perfume bottle that they flushed like 6 times so it was wedged in the pipe pretty good.

my wife had that fancy toilet scrubber that you could push the button and replace the ends she tried flushing those once to FML.  i actually ended up cracking the thing one time and replaced it with one of those power flushes thats like having a 454 powerd crapper.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> my kids are 3 1/2 and 1 1/2, i have to take the toilet off the ground and replace that ####ing ring a few times a year. last one was a perfume bottle that they flushed like 6 times so it was wedged in the pipe pretty good.



I had toilet locks , #### that #### I am not gonna be shoulder deep in #### for something that I can fix for under 20 bucks


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> The hardest part is preping. Me and one of my guys spent 5 days grinding on my chipper. We did drink some beer and bull#### some too. My brother painted it in a few hours, he's done body work for 20 years. I think you could get a decent job done for a couple grand.



i really got to get it done because the winch is a different color even and it drives me nuts. I found a totaled 1890 and got the winch off it for a couple hundred bucks and it bolted right on to the 250.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> i really got to get it done because the winch is a different color even and it drives me nuts. I found a totaled 1890 and got the winch off it for a couple hundred bucks and it bolted right on to the 250.



I'll buy that winch from ya tiger !


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I had toilet locks , #### that #### I am not gonna be shoulder deep in #### for something that I can fix for under 20 bucks



Its awful i usually have to take a plastic bag to throw up in the smell that the water holds down is unbelievable. i put it off for a few days last time was really dreading it. i made everyone use the toilet in the basement, my boy loves dinosaurs and a lot of them made the trip down the crapper. It hasn't happened in a while so I'm hoping we are over that stage.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I'll buy that winch from ya tiger !



sold i even have all the hydraulics less than a year old. they where put on by bandit all oem stuff. you have a few months to make me an offer on it i think it is going to get traded in on a tier three 1590 before my dealer sells them off and only has tier 4 stuff. i hate to do it tho if you want the machine they offered me 22 for it. its a 2008 with 1200 hours i traded its brother for 19 it had closer to 2k hours. ive contemplated keeping it but they are putting 180hp in the 1590 now and they chip 18 half decent.


----------



## treeman75

My dad has some kind of deal that grabs stuff and a snake. I hope I can grab it and pull it out or break it up and get it to plush down the pipe.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Its awful i usually have to take a plastic bag to throw up in the smell that the water holds down is unbelievable. i put it off for a few days last time was really dreading it. i made everyone use the toilet in the basement, my boy loves dinosaurs and a lot of them made the trip down the crapper. It hasn't happened in a while so I'm hoping we are over that stage.



New Year's Eve my sister dropped her Samsung in my toilet and made my brother in law fish it out ! Needless to say the toilet was used hard that night and when I saw him go in there I almost threw up on his neck and back ! We still call him scuba Steve when it comes up ! :msp_mellow:


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> My dad has some kind of deal that grabs stuff and a snake. I hope I can grab it and pull it out or break it up and get it to plush down the pipe.



It's an apple by the time you get it out you will apple and corn cobbler ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

We had corn tonight too! If somone uses it I will kill em.


----------



## treeclimber101

I was getting a cup of coffee this morning and a lady locked her keys in the car , I saw her fishing around with the doors and #### , constantly watching me as if to say help me now ! Well when I came out she asked me if I can open locks I said sure hang tight , I walked around the side of the store and grabbed the back door prop which was a masonry wall block, I popped back out and asked her to hold my coffee and I cocked back , and without hesitation she said man there are no shortage of #######s around here this morning , we laughed for almost a minute ! Then I left !


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> New Year's Eve my sister dropped her Samsung in my toilet and made my brother in law fish it out ! Needless to say the toilet was used hard that night and when I saw him go in there I almost threw up on his neck and back ! We still call him scuba Steve when it comes up ! :msp_mellow:



I lost an iphone to the chipper wearing that otterbox belt clip which was a big mistake. Phone insurance people probably still have no idea what i was talking about when i said its in a thousand little pieces when they wanted me to send the broken one in for refurbishing.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I lost an iphone to the chipper wearing that otterbox belt clip which was a big mistake. Phone insurance people probably still have no idea what i was talking about when i said its in a thousand little pieces when they wanted me to send the broken one in for refurbishing.



Yea I saw that box saves from alot ! But not the dreaded chipper ride of hell !


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a very, very beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

This time change will take a few days to get used to.
Jeff


----------



## MarquisTree

*Long Day*

New Crane Lettering | Facebook

Just got home. Had the crane lettered today and started training on it. Its amazing what this crane will do.


----------



## mckeetree

MarquisTree said:


> New Crane Lettering | Facebook
> 
> Just got home. Had the crane lettered today and started training on it. Its amazing what this crane will do.



I bet it is. It is a super nice rig. Super nice. If I had a zillion dollars lying around I might buy one.


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> I bet it is. It is a super nice rig. Super nice. If I had a zillion dollars lying around I might buy one.



Lol at this point in life I would likely open a bait and tackle store and retire. I mean I like tree work but if billionaire hmmm may just do it recreational


----------



## formationrx

*...*

...pruned all day... the time changed screwed me up.... sore in my neck and shoulders ... got a call from an old hag who is having second thoughts about her upcoming scheduled job... i told her to get someone else to do it... im not dealing with that ####... doing some bidding tmw... if i got some time i ll organize the shop and work on some equipment...


----------



## OLD OAK

MarquisTree said:


> New Crane Lettering | Facebook
> 
> Just got home. Had the crane lettered today and started training on it. Its amazing what this crane will do.



Looks Good. Do you plan on haveing that thing working every day [or most every day] or is it only when needed for a real big job? I would think haveing something that big and expencive it would have to stay out working almost dailey to justify the money spent.


----------



## ducaticorse

MarquisTree said:


> New Crane Lettering | Facebook
> 
> Just got home. Had the crane lettered today and started training on it. Its amazing what this crane will do.



Did you buy that Grove from Dan?


----------



## millbilly

MarquisTree said:


> New Crane Lettering | Facebook
> 
> Just got home. Had the crane lettered today and started training on it. Its amazing what this crane will do.



WOW! Shock and awe.


----------



## tree MDS

millbilly said:


> WOW! Shock and awe.



Right!! I'd pay admission to see that freak show in action!! Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Did you buy that Grove from Dan?



Better dig out those reading glasses! Last I checked you dont spell "Grove" like this. L I E B H E R R


----------



## richard t

ducaticorse said:


> Did you buy that Grove from Dan?




I believe he said he had it shipped from germany ?


----------



## deevo

Well, phones starting to ring quite a bit, have a whole whack load of stump jobs lined up from the jobs we did this past winter and some from last fall when the freakin snow melts. Yeah boring I know but I charge accordingly for stumps so when I get the $ I forget how boring the grinding can get!:msp_tongue: I am hoping to demo a 2550 in April as well. Might be a good time to upgrade the grinder. Only if I had a beast like Jareds!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Better dig out those reading glasses! Last I checked you dont spell "Grove" like this. L I E B H E R R



LOL, oops.. I didnt even look at it really. I know they work together so I figured Id ask.


----------



## JohnH

MarquisTree said:


> New Crane Lettering | Facebook
> 
> Just got home. Had the crane lettered today and started training on it. Its amazing what this crane will do.



Congrats man!!! nice machine! they are nicer than the Groves


----------



## MarquisTree

OLD OAK said:


> Looks Good. Do you plan on haveing that thing working every day [or most every day] or is it only when needed for a real big job? I would think haveing something that big and expencive it would have to stay out working almost dailey to justify the money spent.



There are a lot of moving pieces, but we do plan on using it almost everyday. It’s a very versatile crane, we can run it as a 70 ton to a 110 ton. We have a handful of other tree services we work with who have already hired us for jobs they can’t handle. 
Only time will tell, hopefully in a year we are still all smiles….:msp_unsure:


----------



## MarquisTree

ducaticorse said:


> Did you buy that Grove from Dan?



no, we ordered this one custom from the factory. Liebherr seemed to be the best choice for what we were looking for


----------



## MarquisTree

New Crane Training | Facebook

My head hurts, another 13+ hour day of training. Thankfully the rain held off, really would have sucked putting the jibs on and off 10 times in the pouring rain


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the chipper all back together the other day. When it gets warmer, I am gonna paint the chute.







Dropped some trees for a guy i clear his front yard last year. Dropped about 30 trees, roped a few. Had one red oak that leaned really hard. I cut into it to make my notch, and got soaked. I bet about 5 gals of water came gushing out. Neighbor came over on the last tree and asked me to give him a price to drop a couple trees. Roped two of the three birch trees, just for a precaution because they were tight against the house. First tree was a PIA. Went to cut my notch, and the starter rope on the saw broke. Went to the truck that was about 200 yds away to fix it. Got back to the tree and got my notch cut, started my back cut and hit a nail. Had to go all the way back to the truck to put on another chain. Got to go back and do three more trees next week.






Removed two trees at my house, and while i was up in the bucket, i took a aerial pic of my 4000 gallon pond.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

This is one of 15 ponderosa pines that we removed in 2 days.....Climbed this 140ft + ponderosa, only had to go up 80ft or so to put in pull line....my 12ft steel core lanyard was almost maxed out on bottom of trunk lol..then came down an felled it just to right of shed.

It was a "beautiful day"

P.S wear "Orange" shirts now...lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Did you get hit by any cone's?
Jeff


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> Did you get hit by any cone's?
> Jeff



Jeff, you may be thinking of sugar pines, they have the biggest cones of all pines....ponderosa just 3" to mabey 6", would still hurt a bit


----------



## mikewhite85

Today I was driving in the San Fernando Valley and saw a White Toyota Tundra with letting that said "Urban Tree Care!"

Did not see a bearded Norweigan man though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Today I was driving in the San Fernando Valley and saw a White Toyota Tundra with letting that said "Urban Tree Care!"
> 
> Did not see a bearded Norweigan man though.



lol,, that was probably Tim. Our LA crew is our biggest branch.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

MarquisTree said:


> New Crane Training | Facebook
> 
> My head hurts, another 13+ hour day of training. Thankfully the rain held off, really would have sucked putting the jibs on and off 10 times in the pouring rain



What's the total length of the boom?


----------



## dbl612

MarquisTree said:


> New Crane Training | Facebook
> 
> My head hurts, another 13+ hour day of training. Thankfully the rain held off, really would have sucked putting the jibs on and off 10 times in the pouring rain



after you use it on a few jobs it will be all zippers and snaps. great machine. german engineering 4.0


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> Today I was driving in the San Fernando Valley and saw a White Toyota Tundra with letting that said "Urban Tree Care!"
> 
> Did not see a bearded Norweigan man though.



decoy vehicle, even the president keeps em guessing. were the black suburbans following it?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

woodsman44 said:


> This is one of 15 ponderosa pines that we removed in 2 days.....Climbed this 140ft + ponderosa, only had to go up 80ft or so to put in pull line....my 12ft steel core lanyard was almost maxed out on bottom of trunk lol..then came down an felled it just to right of shed.
> 
> It was a "beautiful day"
> 
> P.S wear "Orange" shirts now...lol



Where's the action shots?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Trimmed up the beard and hair this afternoon, promptly went out and sold $4550 worth of work. It was a beautiful day!


----------



## Pelorus

Hemlock in a tight spot today. Yummy.
Supposed to warm up next week = winter beard is gonna be gonzo.

View attachment 284381

View attachment 284381


----------



## Pelorus

oops, second pic was supposed to be this one. grrrrr.

View attachment 284382


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Hemlock in a tight spot today. Yummy.
> Supposed to warm up next week = winter beard is gonna be gonzo.
> 
> View attachment 284381
> 
> View attachment 284381



Good job Dave, yeah this weather sure is wonky!!!! Gotta Murph a few big maples Friday, hope the weather gets a little better :msp_scared:


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> Trimmed up the beard and hair this afternoon, promptly went out and sold $4550 worth of work. It was a beautiful day!



You look middle eastern. Are you from the middle east? Now wait a minute before you start with the mickey stuff. I was just making an observation and not an insult. I wouldn't win any beauty contest myself.


----------



## Pelorus

Yeah, Devon, you dunno what to expect weatherwise this time of year. 
Was snowing pretty good this am, and the forecast is for a cold one tonight.


----------



## Pelorus

Current state of winter fur insulation

View attachment 284396


----------



## Blakesmaster

mckeetree said:


> You look middle eastern. Are you from the middle east? Now wait a minute before you start with the mickey stuff. I was just making an observation and not an insult. I wouldn't win any beauty contest myself.



I wouldn't take middle eastern as an insult because I'm not a bigot. It ain't where you came from but where you're going, ya dig? But no, far back as I know of is Pennsylvania Dutch. Maybe some german and other bits in there but #### if I know.


----------



## Blakesmaster

...Mickey


----------



## Pelorus

It ain't the years. it's the mileage that counts.


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> I wouldn't take middle eastern as an insult because I'm not a bigot.



And, like I said, no insult intended. I'm not a bigot either. To me, you look middle eastern...no big deal there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> And, like I said, no insult intended. I'm not a bigot either. To me, you look middle eastern...no big deal there.



Hey mckee, wheres those pics of your equipment?


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey mckee, wheres those pics of your equipment?



I'm going to get around to that...don't get upset.


----------



## dominic

*Playing with a "new" skidder*

Not today, but over the weekend helped my friend start clearing a new pasture for his neighbor's livestock. The companies that buy his produce said he needed to move the farm critters due to runoff concerns. 

View attachment 284402
View attachment 284403
View attachment 284404
View attachment 284405
View attachment 284406


----------



## formationrx

*...*

glad to see all you guys are kicking ass......


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful,,,80 degree's,,,no wind, massive production. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I am actually headed in a different direction there Blake's







and I am letting it go now , last time I touched a razor was the night I was headed to mid evil times over Xmas break in Florida LOL


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Mike Cantolina said:


> Where's the action shots?



You want action, you get action!
15 trees cut up into 33' lengths =45 sticks






Brian taking near bottom of trunk 33ft. crane pic with 660 42" bar






I dropped this 140 footer


----------



## treeman75

I have a new hairdo too. I will give ya a clue, I had the same hairdo 22 years ago.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

I guess Im the only one that actually climbs on here??..lol


----------



## mikewhite85

woodsman44 said:


> You want action, you get action!
> 15 trees cut up into 33' lengths =45 sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian taking near bottom of trunk 33ft. crane pic with 660 42" bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped this 140 footer



I like the log truck. Does someone buy wood off of you?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mikewhite85 said:


> I like the log truck. Does someone buy wood off of you?



Yes, the local mill


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

50ton getting logs up over home


----------



## beastmaster

I did a gravy job out in LA today. I was recommended by this landscaper. Dead wooded a Jacaranda and took out a few dead branches on an oak. An hour before I finish I see the Lady drive off. She never came back. It's an hour and 20 min. drive for me. It's not like I can just stop by anytime. I texted the lady and asked her if she want me to email her an invoice. She says she forgot and that she would get the check out tomorrow's mail. Other then that it was a great day, in the 80's in Pasadena.


----------



## formationrx

woodsman44 said:


> I guess Im the only one that actually climbs on here??..lol



:msp_wink:


----------



## mikewhite85

How much do they pay for it? I don't think we have anything like that in LA.


----------



## ropensaddle

woodsman44 said:


> I guess Im the only one that actually climbs on here??..lol



Haha only one with cam anyway, lmfao my camera broke but u are not alone!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Haha only one with cam anyway, lmfao my camera broke but u are not alone!



Awesome rope, just thought I would stir up things around here.....lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

formationrx said:


> :msp_wink:



Thats a good size fir, very nice


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> Thats a good size fir, very nice



Looks like some real tricky climbing.


----------



## treeclimber101

It was an awesome day today !









not a cloud in the sky


----------



## timberland ts

Went to bid a job today go in the back yard more dog crap then you can imagine. The ho walks right thur it to a 15" white pine that had been girtled by the dog chain. Tells me no one wants to do it. I didnt either so i gave him the double price 1000 dollars. Turns and asks when i can do it. My guys are going to be pissed. Should take about 3hrs.


----------



## ropensaddle

timberland ts said:


> Went to bid a job today go in the back yard more dog crap then you can imagine. The ho walks right thur it to a 15" white pine that had been girtled by the dog chain. Tells me no one wants to do it. I didnt either so i gave him the double price 1000 dollars. Turns and asks when i can do it. My guys are going to be pissed. Should take about 3hrs.



Haha pissed or no pissed skit it boys


----------



## timberland ts

Going to be a rubber boot no rope kind of job.


----------



## mckeetree

My guys don't so much mind stepping in it as they do getting it on their rope. That really pisses them off. We do one clients trees about every other year that has so much dog #### I send a couple of guys the day before to clean up the dog #### and we charge the HO for it. They are fine with it.


----------



## timberland ts

Not as bad as doing a clearing job in crack head central had to rake up the used rubbers needles and blunts before we started everyday. That was another one of those charge double jobs.


----------



## mckeetree

In the early 80's when I was working for Park Cities Tree Service in Dallas I managed to fall off a low balcony and into twenty or so piles of dog ####.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mckeetree said:


> In the early 80's when I was working for Park Cities Tree Service in Dallas I managed to fall off a low balcony and into twenty or so piles of dog ####.



You always find a way to add the appropriate amount of cheer to an otherwise dull situation.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> You always find a way to add the appropriate amount of cheer to an otherwise dull situation.



I didn't think you "Singh" types under stood western humor !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't think you "Singh" types under stood western humor !



Laugh it up, chunk. I'm working on getting my 72nd virgin.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Laugh it up, chunk. I'm working on getting my 72nd virgin.



In Binghamton !!!!!! :msp_w00t: good luck with that !!!!!


----------



## squad143

I pretty much rested the whole day today after only getting and hour and a half sleep on Tuesday and then taking a road trip for 14 hours yesterday. (My buddy Mike drove, but I couldn't sleep)

We drove down into southern PA after going through Buffalo to pick up a used SK650 for me and a few attachments for Mike. When we finally got to our destination and after inspecting the mini skid steer, I found it to be in a more "used" condition than my liking. The incredibly black engine oil, half full hydraulic tank and completely missing bushing on the curl ram made me think that the machine had not been "completely gone over and all fluids had been changed".

The sales guy was busy and his father came to tell us that he would be over soon. After a brief talk about about the machine, I informed him that I had decided that I would pass on the machine but was still interested in a new set of forks. He drove the machine around the back of the shop. Shortly after the guy came out and told me that I pissed off his father he wasn't even going to sell me the forks. That's the way we do business down here, he said.

Then he told Mike that he would still sell the $4,000 worth of attachments that Mike had ordered, but if he didn't want them, then that would be alright, he'd just put them back into stock. "Thats how he did business down here." Back at the truck, I quietly told Mike not to make any decisions on my account, but Mike said he wasn't going to give any business to someone who was that rude to a friend of his. When Mike told him that he decided to not take the attachments, he said that was fine, you can turn your truck around the end of the lane.

Then as he's walking back to his shop he yells "I hope you don't run into any trouble leaving the county, I've got lots of friends here" and then "Good luck getting across the border with all that cash you brought down"

Glad my buddy has my back and we didn't give this guy a cent.

Nice scenery in PA. Everybody else I talked to during our brief trip down there was nice and courteous.


----------



## treeman75

Doing a couple walnuts over a garage. It got up to 60 today and alot of snow melt, the ropes were soaking wet and gloves. They have a big lab and part of the yard was full of crap but I had my over shoes on and plenty of puddles. It needs to dry up, I cant get into none of my dump spots. I have been dumping at the land fill and its 20 a ton, with the loader full its 200 bucks.


----------



## Toddppm

squad143 said:


> I pretty much rested the whole day today after only getting and hour and a half sleep on Tuesday and then taking a road trip for 14 hours yesterday. (My buddy Mike drove, but I couldn't sleep)
> 
> We drove down into southern PA after going through Buffalo to pick up a used SK650 for me and a few attachments for Mike. When we finally got to our destination and after inspecting the mini skid steer, I found it to be in a more "used" condition than my liking. The incredibly black engine oil, half full hydraulic tank and completely missing bushing on the curl ram made me think that the machine had not been "completely gone over and all fluids had been changed".
> 
> The sales guy was busy and his father came to tell us that he would be over soon. After a brief talk about about the machine, I informed him that I had decided that I would pass on the machine but was still interested in a new set of forks. He drove the machine around the back of the shop. Shortly after the guy came out and told me that I pissed off his father he wasn't even going to sell me the forks. That's the way we do business down here, he said.
> 
> Then he told Mike that he would still sell the $4,000 worth of attachments that Mike had ordered, but if he didn't want them, then that would be alright, he'd just put them back into stock. "Thats how he did business down here." Back at the truck, I quietly told Mike not to make any decisions on my account, but Mike said he wasn't going to give any business to someone who was that rude to a friend of his. When Mike told him that he decided to not take the attachments, he said that was fine, you can turn your truck around the end of the lane.
> 
> Then as he's walking back to his shop he yells "I hope you don't run into any trouble leaving the county, I've got lots of friends here" and then "Good luck getting across the border with all that cash you brought down"
> 
> Glad my buddy has my back and we didn't give this guy a cent.
> 
> Nice scenery in PA. Everybody else I talked to during our brief trip down there was nice and courteous.





Damn, what the hell? What's the name of this POS establishment?


----------



## mattfr12

Toddppm said:


> Damn, what the hell? What's the name of this POS establishment?



Ya I'd like to know that kind of stuff is no dice


----------



## treeman75

squad143 said:


> I pretty much rested the whole day today after only getting and hour and a half sleep on Tuesday and then taking a road trip for 14 hours yesterday. (My buddy Mike drove, but I couldn't sleep)
> 
> We drove down into southern PA after going through Buffalo to pick up a used SK650 for me and a few attachments for Mike. When we finally got to our destination and after inspecting the mini skid steer, I found it to be in a more "used" condition than my liking. The incredibly black engine oil, half full hydraulic tank and completely missing bushing on the curl ram made me think that the machine had not been "completely gone over and all fluids had been changed".
> 
> The sales guy was busy and his father came to tell us that he would be over soon. After a brief talk about about the machine, I informed him that I had decided that I would pass on the machine but was still interested in a new set of forks. He drove the machine around the back of the shop. Shortly after the guy came out and told me that I pissed off his father he wasn't even going to sell me the forks. That's the way we do business down here, he said.
> 
> Then he told Mike that he would still sell the $4,000 worth of attachments that Mike had ordered, but if he didn't want them, then that would be alright, he'd just put them back into stock. "Thats how he did business down here." Back at the truck, I quietly told Mike not to make any decisions on my account, but Mike said he wasn't going to give any business to someone who was that rude to a friend of his. When Mike told him that he decided to not take the attachments, he said that was fine, you can turn your truck around the end of the lane.
> 
> Then as he's walking back to his shop he yells "I hope you don't run into any trouble leaving the county, I've got lots of friends here" and then "Good luck getting across the border with all that cash you brought down"
> 
> Glad my buddy has my back and we didn't give this guy a cent.
> 
> Nice scenery in PA. Everybody else I talked to during our brief trip down there was nice and courteous.



Damn, that really sucks!


----------



## treeman75

Ditch Witch mini skid steer Here is ditchwitch, I havent shopped for them so I dont know if its a good price or not.


----------



## treeman75

You can search allofcraigs.com and I think it searches everywhere.


----------



## treeman82

Met up with a landscaper friend who was doing a job for one of my clients this morning. After having lunch I sent him over to another client's house to talk about some grading and planting work. He calls me after his meeting... she wants another 5 trees out... ok. Gotta go look at a job for him either tomorrow or Monday. Talked with my new log truck company... worked out some bugs over there. Visited the saw shop to order some parts for my 044. Got paid by a customer. Beside that... not a whole lot.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> I pretty much rested the whole day today after only getting and hour and a half sleep on Tuesday and then taking a road trip for 14 hours yesterday. (My buddy Mike drove, but I couldn't sleep)
> 
> We drove down into southern PA after going through Buffalo to pick up a used SK650 for me and a few attachments for Mike. When we finally got to our destination and after inspecting the mini skid steer, I found it to be in a more "used" condition than my liking. The incredibly black engine oil, half full hydraulic tank and completely missing bushing on the curl ram made me think that the machine had not been "completely gone over and all fluids had been changed".
> 
> The sales guy was busy and his father came to tell us that he would be over soon. After a brief talk about about the machine, I informed him that I had decided that I would pass on the machine but was still interested in a new set of forks. He drove the machine around the back of the shop. Shortly after the guy came out and told me that I pissed off his father he wasn't even going to sell me the forks. That's the way we do business down here, he said.
> 
> Then he told Mike that he would still sell the $4,000 worth of attachments that Mike had ordered, but if he didn't want them, then that would be alright, he'd just put them back into stock. "Thats how he did business down here." Back at the truck, I quietly told Mike not to make any decisions on my account, but Mike said he wasn't going to give any business to someone who was that rude to a friend of his. When Mike told him that he decided to not take the attachments, he said that was fine, you can turn your truck around the end of the lane.
> 
> Then as he's walking back to his shop he yells "I hope you don't run into any trouble leaving the county, I've got lots of friends here" and then "Good luck getting across the border with all that cash you brought down"
> 
> Glad my buddy has my back and we didn't give this guy a cent.
> 
> Nice scenery in PA. Everybody else I talked to during our brief trip down there was nice and courteous.



Man that sucks Chuck! Sorry you had to go through that! i rolled the dice last year going down but my grinder was in better shape then the guy described. So did you load up the truck with beer on the way back?


----------



## MarquisTree

First Week with the 110 Ton crane | Facebook

Finally having some fun with the new toy. 200’ of boom really turns some heads. Got more then a few funny looks from people as they drove by our sites today. Tomorrow will be the first job with all the counterweights


----------



## squad143

Toddppm said:


> Damn, what the hell? What's the name of this POS establishment?





mattfr12 said:


> Ya I'd like to know that kind of stuff is no dice



I don't know if the forum rules will allow me to post the company name (not a site sponsor - no surprise there) but he is just out of Saxton PA.


----------



## squad143

MarquisTree said:


> First Week with the 110 Ton crane | Facebook
> 
> Finally having some fun with the new toy. 200’ of boom really turns some heads. Got more then a few funny looks from people as they drove by our sites today. Tomorrow will be the first job with all the counterweights



You work for a company that has some really nice "toys".:msp_thumbup:

Where's the I'm jealous emoticon?


----------



## Pelorus

Sorry to hear your trip had a lousy result, Chuck.
I've thoroughly enjoyed many visits to PA, but never been through Saxton.


----------



## squad143

treeman75 said:


> Ditch Witch mini skid steer Here is ditchwitch, I havent shopped for them so I dont know if its a good price or not.



Thanks for the link. That price is around what they are going for.

The one I went to look at was considerably cheaper ($8,500) and considerably rougher. I figured with the reduced price it was worth a look and additionally my buddy was going to buy some attachments anyways.


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> You always find a way to add the appropriate amount of cheer to an otherwise dull situation.



Thanks.


----------



## mckeetree

MarquisTree said:


> First Week with the 110 Ton crane | Facebook
> 
> Finally having some fun with the new toy. 200’ of boom really turns some heads. Got more then a few funny looks from people as they drove by our sites today. Tomorrow will be the first job with all the counterweights



That's probably enough about your crane. You are kinda running that deal into the ground.


----------



## squad143

Pelorus said:


> Sorry to hear your trip had a lousy result, Chuck.
> I've thoroughly enjoyed many visits to PA, but never been through Saxton.



Thanks Dave.

It doesn't surpise me that you never been through it. It is a small town (pop. around 800, if I remember right) a little off any main paths.

Since we weren't on the interstate much, we ended up travelling through quite a few small towns. I noticed lot of coat rack pruning on quite a few trees.

Other than the ugliness of a few poorly pruned trees, like i posted earlier, its a beautiful countryside with its deciduous covered rolling hills (I think they call them mountains) and farmland valleys. Even with the dreary end of winter season it looked beautiful. Must look amazing in the summer with leaves on all the trees. probably even better in the fall with all the colours.


----------



## dbl612

mckeetree said:


> That's probably enough about your crane. You are kinda running that deal into the ground.



i guess everything isn't bigger in texas-another topic for mythbusters-one member talks about falling in dogpoop another talks about a million dollar crane to advance business-talk about diversity!


----------



## ducaticorse

squad143 said:


> I pretty much rested the whole day today after only getting and hour and a half sleep on Tuesday and then taking a road trip for 14 hours yesterday. (My buddy Mike drove, but I couldn't sleep)
> 
> We drove down into southern PA after going through Buffalo to pick up a used SK650 for me and a few attachments for Mike. When we finally got to our destination and after inspecting the mini skid steer, I found it to be in a more "used" condition than my liking. The incredibly black engine oil, half full hydraulic tank and completely missing bushing on the curl ram made me think that the machine had not been "completely gone over and all fluids had been changed".
> 
> The sales guy was busy and his father came to tell us that he would be over soon. After a brief talk about about the machine, I informed him that I had decided that I would pass on the machine but was still interested in a new set of forks. He drove the machine around the back of the shop. Shortly after the guy came out and told me that I pissed off his father he wasn't even going to sell me the forks. That's the way we do business down here, he said.
> 
> Then he told Mike that he would still sell the $4,000 worth of attachments that Mike had ordered, but if he didn't want them, then that would be alright, he'd just put them back into stock. "Thats how he did business down here." Back at the truck, I quietly told Mike not to make any decisions on my account, but Mike said he wasn't going to give any business to someone who was that rude to a friend of his. When Mike told him that he decided to not take the attachments, he said that was fine, you can turn your truck around the end of the lane.
> 
> Then as he's walking back to his shop he yells "I hope you don't run into any trouble leaving the county, I've got lots of friends here" and then "Good luck getting across the border with all that cash you brought down"
> 
> Glad my buddy has my back and we didn't give this guy a cent.
> 
> Nice scenery in PA. Everybody else I talked to during our brief trip down there was nice and courteous.



Me being the A-hole I am, would have handled that situation in a completely different way. Wow, when that guy leveraged the threat he did on you to me that probably would have turned out a totally different way...

You should post here what shop it was specifically in order to save us all some heartache, (and possible jail time)....


----------



## ducaticorse

squad143 said:


> Thanks for the link. That price is around what they are going for.
> 
> The one I went to look at was considerably cheaper ($8,500) and considerably rougher. I figured with the reduced price it was worth a look and additionally my buddy was going to buy some attachments anyways.



i like your General Bradley quote btw... I was a dismount in an M2A2 BFV when I was in the service. 

I am now turning to the darkside and contemplating moving to a stand behind mini for my biz. I am ignorant about them at this point, but if you see any smokin deals in the Boston area, let me know.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to look at this dead tree for removal. Glad she pointed out which tree it was, I couldn't tell. She said they dont go outside much. Lol


----------



## richard t

MarquisTree said:


> First Week with the 110 Ton crane | Facebook
> 
> Finally having some fun with the new toy. 200’ of boom really turns some heads. Got more then a few funny looks from people as they drove by our sites today. Tomorrow will be the first job with all the counterweights



That's a nice machine I could of used that in north carolina back in 1997 i worked for a company that had a contract to remove 10.000 beetle infested pine tree's could of hung 90% of them


----------



## squad143

ducaticorse said:


> Me being the A-hole I am, would have handled that situation in a completely different way. Wow, when that guy leveraged the threat he did on you to me that probably would have turned out a totally different way...
> 
> You should post here what shop it was specifically in order to save us all some heartache, (and possible jail time)....



I'm usually pretty easy to deal with. Caught me off guard. Maybe cause I only had an hours rest the night before. Had a very technical body recovery in a trench that listed over 14 hours the day/night before we went down.

Don't want to upset the mods. But if you're dealing with an equipment dealer (used stuff, but new attachment for sale) out of Saxton PA, that's him.

It's water under the bridge to me now. I've moved on. No sense worrying about the small stuff.


----------



## ducaticorse

squad143 said:


> I'm usually pretty easy to deal with. Caught me off guard. Maybe cause I only had an hours rest the night before. Had a very technical body recovery in a trench that listed over 14 hours the day/night before we went down.
> 
> Don't want to upset the mods. But if you're dealing with an equipment dealer (used stuff, but new attachment for sale) out of Saxton PA, that's him.
> 
> It's water under the bridge to me now. I've moved on. No sense worrying about the small stuff.



Well, I guess if I had spent the night prior digging a dead guy out of a trench, I probably would have been a bit more docile as well...


----------



## Pelorus

I don't wanna hear about you (ducaticorse) digging a trench in Saxton, PA if an equipment deal goes bad...


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> I don't wanna hear about you (ducaticorse) digging a trench in Saxton, PA if an equipment deal goes bad...



Don't worry, you won't....

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> i guess everything isn't bigger in texas-another topic for mythbusters-one member talks about falling in dogpoop another talks about a million dollar crane to advance business-talk about diversity!



LMAO. I saw that response coming when I posted that. We work mostly in very upscale neighborhoods surrounding two large lakes. They would fine you a million dollars if you tried to bring that thing in on their streets.


----------



## dbl612

mckeetree said:


> LMAO. I saw that response coming when I posted that. We work mostly in very upscale neighborhoods surrounding two large lakes. They would fine you a million dollars if you tried to bring that thing in on their streets.



ya, but if one of your millionaire clients had a tree go thru their house and they needed a machine of that caliber, they would roll out the red carpet and provide lunch for the crew. they would hire someone else to clean the dog poop. machine can be configured to be street permittable i am quite sure. there are some pretty upscale hoods here in ct. and mass. also. the machine wasn't bought to stay in the garage and get polished.


----------



## Toddppm

squad143 said:


> I'm usually pretty easy to deal with. Caught me off guard. Maybe cause I only had an hours rest the night before. Had a very technical body recovery in a trench that listed over 14 hours the day/night before we went down.
> 
> Don't want to upset the mods. But if you're dealing with an equipment dealer (used stuff, but new attachment for sale) out of Saxton PA, that's him.
> 
> It's water under the bridge to me now. I've moved on. No sense worrying about the small stuff.



I guess that's a good attitude to have, I'm still a little pissed about that ####### though ! :hmm3grin2orange: Only found one equipment dealer listed there with a guys full name as the business name? At least leave him some google or yelp feedback......or I can for you ...


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Toddppm said:


> I guess that's a good attitude to have, I'm still a little pissed about that ####### though ! :hmm3grin2orange: Only found one equipment dealer listed there with a guys full name as the business name? At least leave him some google or yelp feedback......or I can for you ...



Did it contain Mark and supply? It sounds like where I bought my forks, I didn't have any trouble with them but I won't buy anything else after hearing that story.


----------



## Blakesmaster

You know what I love about March? Just as the phone starts ringing and the trucks start rolling and it's looking like there's a light at the end of the tunnel, I get a big fat bill from uncle sam. Laura's pissed, she's been used to getting a refund! Lol


----------



## Toddppm

Mike Cantolina said:


> Did it contain Mark and supply? It sounds like where I bought my forks, I didn't have any trouble with them but I won't buy anything else after hearing that story.



searched Saxton, Pa equipment and only saw Robert Wilkins?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I don't think so, try ebay.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mike Cantolina said:


> Did it contain Mark and supply? It sounds like where I bought my forks, I didn't have any trouble with them but I won't buy anything else after hearing that story.



I bought a bunch of stuff from them too. Seemed like a good bunch of guys. I called and texted him about some other attachments a couple weeks ago and never heard back from him. I heard the fathers wife has cancer so maybe that has a lot to do with it. Its a shame I always recommended them to people.


----------



## Toddppm

I'm not finding it? I don't think it's against the rules to post info on an ####### like that is it? Not like we're trying to spam the board for his business


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> I'm not finding it? I don't think it's against the rules to post info on an ####### like that is it? Not like we're trying to spam the board for his business



Mike is right on the name.


----------



## timberland ts

Yup same hear blakes wife wasnt to happy about no refund. Didnt mind all the extras we got this year. Oh well old mechanic once told me if its got tits or tires its trouble!


----------



## Toddppm

I found it on ebay now, good to know who to watch out for.


----------



## mattfr12

Toddppm said:


> I found it on ebay now, good to know who to watch out for.



i found it on youtube they where demoing a gas power jack hammer man that thing looked slow.


----------



## treeman75

Stump Grinder I seen this on craigslist and was wondering if anyone has seen one work and if the price seems right.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Stump Grinder I seen this on craigslist and was wondering if anyone has seen one work and if the price seems right.



They are kinda slow and bog easy. I wouldnt pay 8K for it. more like 4-5 but it does come with an enclosed trailer for that price. SHARP TEETH is the key term on this one.

PS I need your mini skid wisdom at some point....


----------



## treeman75

I have never seen one run. I do have a small stump in a back yard to do, I might call him and see how it works.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> I have never seen one run. I do have a small stump in a back yard to do, I might call him and see how it works.



Very similar to a 252 Vermeer you won't set any records with it but they do grind. It's a 5500.00 machine 7 Is probably in the up side.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> They are kinda slow and bog easy. I wouldnt pay 8K for it. more like 4-5 but it does come with an enclosed trailer for that price. SHARP TEETH is the key term on this one.
> 
> PS I need your mini skid wisdom at some point....



That mini your looking at I dont know much about. I dont think I have heard of that make. When I was looking for one I was mostly looking at vermeer and ditchwitch. The biggest thing is where to get parts or service for it.


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> they would roll out the red carpet and provide lunch for the crew.



No, I don't think so. I don't know what that machine weighs...maybe way less than I'm guessing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked on building some shelves, tool hangers, and organized stuff in my shed today before everything brakes loose. Amazing how much room you can gain just by organizing. Looks like might be back working full time next week. Glad spring came.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> No, I don't think so. I don't know what that machine weighs...maybe way less than I'm guessing.



its weighs enough that when they brought it home that the counter weights had to be hauled on a 18 wheeler.


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> its weighs enough that when they brought it home that the counter weights had to be hauled on a 18 wheeler.



I am as dumb as a stick about that machine but just guessing I would think it weighs in excess of 120,000 pounds. IF that is the case there is NO way you could bring it in to at least four of our best neighborhoods I don't care what falls on a house.


----------



## OLD OAK

squad143 said:


> I'm usually pretty easy to deal with. Caught me off guard. Maybe cause I only had an hours rest the night before. Had a very technical body recovery in a trench that listed over 14 hours the day/night before we went down.
> 
> Don't want to upset the mods. But if you're dealing with an equipment dealer (used stuff, but new attachment for sale) out of Saxton PA, that's him.
> 
> It's water under the bridge to me now. I've moved on. No sense worrying about the small stuff.



You did the rite thing, just walk away from people like that. They will say the wrong thing to someone one day and their time will be up. I worked for a guy when i was like 18 in a auto shop, he would fight at the drop of a hat. He carried a 45 in his truck and was not afraid to use it.


----------



## beastmaster

MarquisTree said:


> First Week with the 110 Ton crane | Facebook
> 
> Finally having some fun with the new toy. 200’ of boom really turns some heads. Got more then a few funny looks from people as they drove by our sites today. Tomorrow will be the first job with all the counterweights



Every crane I've ever worked with pales next to that baby. I'd love to ride that boom.


----------



## treeclimber101

beastmaster said:


> Every crane I've ever worked with pales next to that baby. I'd love to ride that boom.



I bet you would ! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> ya, but if one of your millionaire clients had a tree go thru their house and they needed a machine of that caliber, they would roll out the red carpet and provide lunch for the crew. they would hire someone else to clean the dog poop. machine can be configured to be street permittable i am quite sure. there are some pretty upscale hoods here in ct. and mass. also. the machine wasn't bought to stay in the garage and get polished.



You and I both know that they have the 1.2 million to just go buy a crane all willy nilly like ! I am sure that crane will be parked when the neighborhood is too upscale for it , if the crane is worth less then the house it stays parked . That the rule of thumb !


----------



## dbl612

mckeetree said:


> I am as dumb as a stick about that machine but just guessing I would think it weighs in excess of 120,000 pounds. IF that is the case there is NO way you could bring it in to at least four of our best neighborhoods I don't care what falls on a house.


weighs much less than that, thats why counterweights come separate. can be utilized with different configurations very handy for a high-capacity machine.


----------



## treeman82

Moved some more timber, and looked at a job. Took receipt of my alturamats finally... 4x8's. I'be been delaying receipt of them for a while, didn't want to be too much in debt right off the bat. Found out this afternoon that the autofeed on my chipper is shot.  Figure I'll be lucky to get it back by the end of next week.. and by that time I'll be moving timber again.


----------



## OLD OAK

Todays fun.


----------



## mattfr12

mckeetree said:


> I am as dumb as a stick about that machine but just guessing I would think it weighs in excess of 120,000 pounds. IF that is the case there is NO way you could bring it in to at least four of our best neighborhoods I don't care what falls on a house.



They only weigh that much with the maximum amount of weights on those cranes can be ran as a 50 or 60 ton. With weights off its probably 70k or right around there. Anytime I ever used one we only had the weights on past 150ft

The gvw of that crane is 130k I do believe

They actually are pretty maneuverable I've had a grove of that size in some pretty tight spots.

If you know how to apply it like I'm sure they do a crane like that can make you some serious dough. 5-6k removals are done in hours not days.


----------



## OLD OAK

Thought this was a good picture. Thats my 15 year old with his back to us. And my 26 year old center and my 17 year old.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> First Week with the 110 Ton crane | Facebook
> 
> Finally having some fun with the new toy. 200 of boom really turns some heads. Got more then a few funny looks from people as they drove by our sites today. Tomorrow will be the first job with all the counterweights



Why did you guys pass on terex. I've always liked there cranes just curious how they stacked up.

I've been working with that guy at altec you sent our way I'm going down to check out there plant when I can get free.


----------



## MarquisTree

mckeetree said:


> That's probably enough about your crane. You are kinda running that deal into the ground.



Oh, I am sorry Mckeetree. I guess I have been obsessing over the new crane too much. Got a nice distraction tonight. Our new bucket truck showed up a few days early, wasn’t supposed to be here till the middle of next week, but then I got a call from the Drive-away service saying they would be here around 6pm. This was a cool project. FEVA has never built an all wheel drive rear mount 75’er on a Kenworth before. It was a bit of a challenge to spec it out since it hasn’t been done before. It was also a surprise when it showed up because I haven’t ever seen one before, we really didn’t know how it was going to look. I am very happy with how it came out. :msp_thumbup:
New 75' rear mount all wheel drive bucket truck | Facebook


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> Why did you guys pass on terex. I've always liked there cranes just curious how they stacked up.
> 
> I've been working with that guy at altec you sent our way I'm going down to check out there plant when I can get free.



After looking at a few used units we decided to go with a new crane. Terex was out of the consideration because they don’t have a crane in that size range for sale in the United States. They are discontinuing their current 100 ton crane and introducing a new model. Starting in 2013 all cranes sold in the USA need outrigger position monitoring, The AC100 doesn’t have it, Terex decided not to upgrade a crane they were going to discontinue. I was told by the dealer they will have the new model available within a year or so.


----------



## MarquisTree

mckeetree said:


> LMAO. I saw that response coming when I posted that. We work mostly in very upscale neighborhoods surrounding two large lakes. They would fine you a million dollars if you tried to bring that thing in on their streets.



Your “upscale neighborhoods” have weight limits on the vehicles that service them that go beyond your state laws? Wow, that must make it hard to get things done. It’s been my experience that projects in the wealthiest areas tend to require the biggest equipment…. Yesterday when we were taking down a dead Norway Maple next door to Bob Crafts house in Chestnut Hill, no one came out to ask how much the crane weighed, or asked to see my oversized permits… Two of the neighbors stopped their Land Rovers in the work zone to take some pictures…but no inquires about the weight of the crane. Weird, things must be different in Texas :msp_wink:


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Oh, I am sorry Mckeetree. I guess I have been obsessing over the new crane too much. Got a nice distraction tonight. Our new bucket truck showed up a few days early, wasnt supposed to be here till the middle of next week, but then I got a call from the Drive-away service saying they would be here around 6pm. This was a cool project. FEVA has never built an all wheel drive rear mount 75er on a Kenworth before. It was a bit of a challenge to spec it out since it hasnt been done before. It was also a surprise when it showed up because I havent ever seen one before, we really didnt know how it was going to look. I am very happy with how it came out. :msp_thumbup:
> New 75' rear mount all wheel drive bucket truck | Facebook



I've been wanting to use a kenworth for while. That's my favorite truck on the road we usually wind up with international because they are plentiful. 

I'm not a fan of Peterbuilt guys wanted me to do the kboom in a Pete but to me they all look the same from the 80's till now just my opinion tho.

Post on how the paacar motor performs that's the only thing I've been concerned with. Looks nice tho most of my stuff came from feva I'm going to try an altec next boom to me did seem a little more engineered no big advantages just like the difference between the ken and the international.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Your upscale neighborhoods have weight limits on the vehicles that service them that go beyond your state laws? Wow, that must make it hard to get things done. Its been my experience that projects in the wealthiest areas tend to require the biggest equipment. Yesterday when we were taking down a dead Norway Maple next door to Bob Crafts house in Chestnut Hill, no one came out to ask how much the crane weighed, or asked to see my oversized permits Two of the neighbors stopped their Land Rovers in the work zone to take some picturesbut no inquires about the weight of the crane. Weird, things must be different in Texas :msp_wink:



The only downside we have really got from the builders is they do look bigger than international or freightliner. And to someone with a new driveway it might be the difference of getting to use it or not. I think it's with it tho they are bad ass trucks and I would kill for an automatic anymore I'm sick of shifting.

I'm in the process if looking for a nice cab over to make a 15-20 yard chip it of. Super easy to drive in these tight ass streets we work on. The firetrucks here have a guy that steers on the back because of the alley ways.


----------



## richard t

MarquisTree said:


> Your “upscale neighborhoods” have weight limits on the vehicles that service them that go beyond your state laws? Wow, that must make it hard to get things done. It’s been my experience that projects in the wealthiest areas tend to require the biggest equipment…. Yesterday when we were taking down a dead Norway Maple next door to Bob Crafts house in Chestnut Hill, no one came out to ask how much the crane weighed, or asked to see my oversized permits… Two of the neighbors stopped their Land Rovers in the work zone to take some pictures…but no inquires about the weight of the crane. Weird, things must be different in Texas :msp_wink:



AS far as i know about every state has weigh limits on smaller roads here in ky with the junkie job the road department does that crane would be too much for our best roads.

But if i had it I'd give her hell. Nice machine :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

richard t said:


> AS far as i know about every state has weigh limits on smaller roads here in ky with the junkie job the road department does that crane would be too much for our best roads.
> 
> But if i had it I'd give her hell. Nice machine :msp_thumbup:



I might be wrong, but with the counter weights off, it should weigh no more then a loaded 18 wheeler. Its just wider.


----------



## deevo

*Anyone id this bug*

View attachment 284846
View attachment 284847


Removed/Murphed a few dead old Sugar Maples yesterday, one was hollow in the middle for 5' starting at the 7' mark. Strapped it and used 2 lines/pullers to pull it into the bush (that's what the customer wanted) no clean up. So as I was cutting the stumps lower for him, this thing crawls out from the heartwood area, wasn't really any boring holes from what I saw, but had some good cracks in it. Haven't found any official name for it yet......anyone help ID it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Its a beetle!


----------



## deevo

deevo said:


> View attachment 284846
> View attachment 284847
> 
> 
> Removed/Murphed a few dead old Sugar Maples yesterday, one was hollow in the middle for 5' starting at the 7' mark. Strapped it and used 2 lines/pullers to pull it into the bush (that's what the customer wanted) no clean up. So as I was cutting the stumps lower for him, this thing crawls out from the heartwood area, wasn't really any boring holes from what I saw, but had some good cracks in it. Haven't found any official name for it yet......anyone help ID it?



Ok looks like Jeff found it after some searching, Red flat bark beetle, haven't really seen them in my area before. oh well see/learn something new every day I guess!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Ok looks like i found it after some searching, boxelder bug, haven't really seen them in my area before. oh well see/learn something new every day I guess!



Doesnt look like a box elder bug


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

this is what i found for boxelder bug


----------



## dbl612

mattfr12 said:


> I've been wanting to use a kenworth for while. That's my favorite truck on the road we usually wind up with international because they are plentiful.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Peterbuilt guys wanted me to do the kboom in a Pete but to me they all look the same from the 80's till now just my opinion tho.
> 
> Post on how the paacar motor performs that's the only thing I've been concerned with. Looks nice tho most of my stuff came from feva I'm going to try an altec next boom to me did seem a little more engineered no big advantages just like the difference between the ken and the international.



pretty sure the paccar motor is a rebadged 8.3 cummins which is a proven motor. got two of em, not a spec of problems- over 8000 hrs on each.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The flat bark beetle is the closest one i have found so far.





Photo above is of a Red flat bark beetle (Cucujus clavipes). Photo:Stephanie Boucher






Flat bark beetles have a wide range of habits. They are usually found under the bark of freshly cut logs. Most adults and larvae feed on fungi found under bark, but a few species are predaceous on small arthropods. Some species can be major pests of stored products such as cereals, dried fruits and tobacco. The Cucujidae are very flattened and elongated beetles. They are usually reddish, brown or yellow.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> I might be wrong, but with the counter weights off, it should weigh no more then a loaded 18 wheeler. Its just wider.



about right on the weight, but because of the shorter wheelbase than the tractor-trailer and the fewer axles, the load is concentrated. thats what requires the permits to travel.


----------



## lumberjack333

deevo said:


> View attachment 284846
> View attachment 284847
> 
> 
> Removed/Murphed a few dead old Sugar Maples yesterday, one was hollow in the middle for 5' starting at the 7' mark. Strapped it and used 2 lines/pullers to pull it into the bush (that's what the customer wanted) no clean up. So as I was cutting the stumps lower for him, this thing crawls out from the heartwood area, wasn't really any boring holes from what I saw, but had some good cracks in it. Haven't found any official name for it yet......anyone help ID it?



Yup _Cucujus clavipes puniceus_ - Red flat bark beetle

Highly tolerant of freezing temperatures, use antifreeze protiens to survive the northern winters.


----------



## mckeetree

MarquisTree said:


> Your “upscale neighborhoods” have weight limits on the vehicles that service them that go beyond your state laws?



That statement really doesn't make any sense. One area we work in at least twice a week has a bridge you have to cross that they won't give permission for ANYTHING that grosses over 60,000 pounds to cross. The developer built and owns the streets, bridge, etc. along with the homeowners. Cheapest home in there is around $975,000 but there are a several $4,000,000 and one $6,000,000 so we like working in that neighborhood. You have to realize many of the ritzy neighborhoods 50 or so miles from Dallas have private streets.


----------



## deevo

lumberjack333 said:


> Yup _Cucujus clavipes puniceus_ - Red flat bark beetle
> 
> Highly tolerant of freezing temperatures, use antifreeze protiens to survive the northern winters.



Ha thanks Jeff. Now I will know for next time.


----------



## Toddppm

MarquisTree said:


> Oh, I am sorry Mckeetree. I guess I have been obsessing over the new crane too much. Got a nice distraction tonight. Our new bucket truck showed up a few days early, wasn’t supposed to be here till the middle of next week, but then I got a call from the Drive-away service saying they would be here around 6pm. This was a cool project. FEVA has never built an all wheel drive rear mount 75’er on a Kenworth before. It was a bit of a challenge to spec it out since it hasn’t been done before. It was also a surprise when it showed up because I haven’t ever seen one before, we really didn’t know how it was going to look. I am very happy with how it came out. :msp_thumbup:
> New 75' rear mount all wheel drive bucket truck | Facebook



Are you guys still jamming all of that equipment into that small lot? Why haven't you bought a nice big lot yet?


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> That statement really doesn't make any sense. One area we work in at least twice a week has a bridge you have to cross that they won't give permission for ANYTHING that grosses over 60,000 pounds to cross. The developer built and owns the streets, bridge, etc. along with the homeowners. Cheapest home in there is around $975,000 but there are a several $4,000,000 and one $6,000,000 so we like working in that neighborhood. You have to realize many of the ritzy neighborhoods 50 or so miles from Dallas have private streets.



Lol Los Collinus , highland park,university park I think I would leave everything but my wraptor they sold land by the square foot when I was there in the 80s


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lol Los Collinus , highland park,university park I think I would leave everything but my wraptor they sold land by the square foot when I was there in the 80s



However if I won the 130 mil lotto I might just say fk it lol


----------



## MarquisTree

richard t said:


> AS far as i know about every state has weigh limits on smaller roads here in ky with the junkie job the road department does that crane would be too much for our best roads.
> 
> But if i had it I'd give her hell. Nice machine :msp_thumbup:



I have states that do have restrictions on some side roads, Maine for example as reduced axle limits durring mud season.
MA doesn't have reduced limits for side roads. We do have a max allowable ground pressure per inch of tire. That was one of the reasons webought new, we ordered it with the 20.5" tires instead of the 16.5". Expensive option but reduces ground pressure a lot. 

Most of the reduced weight limits I have seen in other states on side roads are designed to prevent heavy trucking from using neighborhood streets as cut thrus and usually have an exception for local delivery s.


----------



## MarquisTree

Toddppm said:


> Are you guys still jamming all of that equipment into that small lot? Why haven't you bought a nice big lot yet?



Not out of room yet ... would love a bigger yard but an acre of Heavy industry around us costs more then the Nes crane:bang:


----------



## MarquisTree

mckeetree said:


> That statement really doesn't make any sense. One area we work in at least twice a week has a bridge you have to cross that they won't give permission for ANYTHING that grosses over 60,000 pounds to cross. The developer built and owns the streets, bridge, etc. along with the homeowners. Cheapest home in there is around $975,000 but there are a several $4,000,000 and one $6,000,000 so we like working in that neighborhood. You have to realize many of the ritzy neighborhoods 50 or so miles from Dallas have private streets.



I was mostly joking. We have areas that are tricky to access too. Every state is different and permits oversized loads differently . We have private roads and bridges to deal with . Most that we have encountered our 38 ton And are log truck both exceed the limits. What dbl said has matched our experience, when there is a need for your services they will grant you access. Asking first goes a long way. I was mostly responding to the wealthy neighbor comment. 
This crane is ideal for large homes, chestnut hill, Cambridge , newton, Brookline, Weston. Real estate is so expense in these areas that most lots are 100% utilized either with huge homes or very intricate landscaping . Most of the large homes near the city don't even have enough access for a mini. 
The other difference is most of our area is very old real estate . Its not uncommon to find monster 50"+ trees land locked by huge homes to the point you can barely see the tree from the street. We removed a sugar maple like that a few years ago growing at a 20 degree angle that 3 guys could stand inside of it was so hollow. Would have loved to have the 110 ton for that tree.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Any more pics of the new bucket? Thing is sweet.


----------



## beastmaster

Kind of embarrassing to post after marquis, then again I have no shame. We knocked out two quick jobs with the KB crane, the big bird of paradise, was in an enclosed area next to the house, the boss wanted to keep it to plant in the yard. 
We then shot over and pulled out this King palm that was growing in a breeze way. The ground crew dug out around it before we got there, I then took out the top 20 feet with the first pick, then we rocked it back and forth, pushing it with the boom tell it broke loose and lifted it out. I cut the root ball off and we laid it in the chipper. Not big money jobs, but it sure is nice having your own little crane at your disposal.
Then we went to the botanical gardens and removed a hazardous pine that was falling over. It looks like the trunk was collapsing. It was just sagging in the middle. We're going to drop off a piece of it to Varmeer for a class they're having there next week, so I couldn't cut it up. I am curious to what was going on inside that tree to make it sag like that and can't wait to dissect it.
Then I rode the boom up to the top of a big sycamore. I ran a zip line from the boom and sent down some monster clomps of mistletoe. We finish the day at the botanical gardens taking out a huge limb that was broken. The botanical gardens have their own challenges, they don't want one plant, twig or leaf hurt. That's a hard concept for our new ground people to grasp. An interesting day if not a glamorous day.View attachment 284890
View attachment 284891
View attachment 284892
View attachment 284893


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> Kind of embarrassing to post after marquis, then again I have no shame. We knocked out two quick jobs with the KB crane, the big bird of paradise, was in an enclosed area next to the house, the boss wanted to keep it to plant in the yard.
> We then shot over and pulled out this King palm that was growing in a breeze way. The ground crew dug out around it before we got there, I then took out the top 20 feet with the first pick, then we rocked it back and forth, pushing it with the boom tell it broke loose and lifted it out. I cut the root ball off and we laid it in the chipper. Not big money jobs, but it sure is nice having your own little crane at your disposal.
> Then we went to the botanical gardens and removed a hazardous pine that was falling over. It looks like the trunk was collapsing. It was just sagging in the middle. We're going to drop off a piece of it to Varmeer for a class they're having there next week, so I couldn't cut it up. I am curious to what was going on inside that tree to make it sag like that and can't wait to dissect it.
> Then I rode the boom up to the top of a big sycamore. I ran a zip line from the boom and sent down some monster clomps of mistletoe. We finish the day at the botanical gardens taking out a huge limb that was broken. The botanical gardens have their own challenges, they don't want one plant, twig or leaf hurt. That's a hard concept for our new ground people to grasp. An interesting day if not a glamorous day.View attachment 284890
> View attachment 284891
> View attachment 284892
> View attachment 284893



Toys in no way make anyone better just richer, hell if i had billions I would use a helo! 
I have always done crane work without a crane tell me which is harder?
I would love to hang from a crane all day and never bust a sweat but then really that does not define a good climber. Marquis definitely has the toys and does good work but give any competent climber those toys and they would too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Suprised that 'Bird' held together,,how did you rig it?
Jeff


----------



## MarquisTree

beastmaster said:


> Kind of embarrassing to post after marquis, then again I have no shame.]



Don’t ever think that way. Big Shinny toys are a double edged sword. I love equipment, John Marquis loves equipment, we really enjoy running and having shinny iron but, we talk all the time about some of the smaller operations in the area and wonder if they have it figured out or do we. We both work all the time, having employees and lots of equipment equals tons of stress . 
There is an arborist near us that works by himself, has a pickup and an orchard ladder, all he does is fine pruning of shrubs and ornamentals, doesn’t work weekends, and takes most of the winter off. Never seen him stressed out and he seems very happy. 
I have never criticized anyone’s equipment on here, or the size of their operations, (except for the A-hole con-artist with the lawn mower).


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Suprised that 'Bird' held together,,how did you rig it?
> Jeff



After digging around it, we put a choker underneath the root ball and tightened it till it cut through most the bottom, then hooked chain in four locations on the bottom choker so it supported the base. Wrapped a rope up around it about half way up so she couldn't flip, added a tag line and she was ready to go.
Ropensaddle I know what you're saying. I like to consider myself a pretty good rigging guy, and feel I'm up to any challenge on a removal. Then they bring in a crane and we just lift the thing out. Pisses me off on a personal level. But on an economic level, that two day job is done in three hours, and no one had to bust their balls carrying and loading wood.
Doing crane removals have its own challenges and skill requirements also. It wouldn't be difficult to crush your self to death if you make a mistake. Several thousand pounds of wood even in slow motion bumps you, something getting broken.


----------



## jefflovstrom

All I did was office work for a couple hours.
The office,,

View attachment 284902
View attachment 284903


Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> All I did was office work for a couple hours.
> The office,,
> 
> View attachment 284902
> View attachment 284903
> 
> 
> Jeff



Nice office.


----------



## treeclimber101

beastmaster said:


> Kind of embarrassing to post after marquis, then again I have no shame. We knocked out two quick jobs with the KB crane, the big bird of paradise, was in an enclosed area next to the house, the boss wanted to keep it to plant in the yard.
> We then shot over and pulled out this King palm that was growing in a breeze way. The ground crew dug out around it before we got there, I then took out the top 20 feet with the first pick, then we rocked it back and forth, pushing it with the boom tell it broke loose and lifted it out. I cut the root ball off and we laid it in the chipper. Not big money jobs, but it sure is nice having your own little crane at your disposal.
> Then we went to the botanical gardens and removed a hazardous pine that was falling over. It looks like the trunk was collapsing. It was just sagging in the middle. We're going to drop off a piece of it to Varmeer for a class they're having there next week, so I couldn't cut it up. I am curious to what was going on inside that tree to make it sag like that and can't wait to dissect it.
> Then I rode the boom up to the top of a big sycamore. I ran a zip line from the boom and sent down some monster clomps of mistletoe. We finish the day at the botanical gardens taking out a huge limb that was broken. The botanical gardens have their own challenges, they don't want one plant, twig or leaf hurt. That's a hard concept for our new ground people to grasp. An interesting day if not a glamorous day.View attachment 284890
> View attachment 284891
> View attachment 284892
> View attachment 284893



You have nothing to be embarrassed about . Different strokes for different folks .


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> All I did was office work for a couple hours.
> The office,,
> 
> View attachment 284902
> View attachment 284903
> 
> 
> Jeff



That looks like a boring place .


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> After digging around it, we put a choker underneath the root ball and tightened it till it cut through most the bottom, then hooked chain in four locations on the bottom choker so it supported the base. Wrapped a rope up around it about half way up so she couldn't flip, added a tag line and she was ready to go.
> Ropensaddle I know what you're saying. I like to consider myself a pretty good rigging guy, and feel I'm up to any challenge on a removal. Then they bring in a crane and we just lift the thing out. Pisses me off on a personal level. But on an economic level, that two day job is done in three hours, and no one had to bust their balls carrying and loading wood.
> Doing crane removals have its own challenges and skill requirements also. It wouldn't be difficult to crush your self to death if you make a mistake. Several thousand pounds of wood even in slow motion bumps you, something getting broken.



Yes and the thing I don't like about cranes is someone else has the other end of stick  Having said That I have done several but with my market It has to be a must have to win the bid on it. I do see however if owned your own it could get easy to bring to site. I tend to take smaller bites than most as a broke leg I'm out of business.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Suprised that 'Bird' held together,,how did you rig it?
> Jeff



I was at your yard today


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Yes and the thing I don't like about cranes is someone else has the other end of stick  Having said That I have done several but with my market It has to be a must have to win the bid on it. I do see however if owned your own it could get easy to bring to site. I tend to take smaller bites than most as a broke leg I'm out of business.



I'm with ya, at home, there is not really any good tree/crane dudes. Had one come out and tell me that it was ok for a log to flip when he was picking it. After that piece, I told him I was good, paid him and rigged the rest out, scared me too death. I have seen enough guys do it right, to know when I see wrong. That's why I rig everything, I don't trust any of the guys that do trees. Too many horror stories of them breaking climbers legs, dropping stuff thru the roof, trying to pick more than they can handle and then bailing on the tree guys. I have stopped and watched them and its pretty scary. There is a really good crane outfit there, but they wont do tree's anymore. I wanted to buy one, but this deal happened. Had I stayed, I would have bought one and asked one of you guys to let me fly out and get edjumacted. Then I would use the hell out of it.

I would love to have all the toys, but payments suck! My stuff was older and I had a few toys.....still do, But I saved and paid cash for most of it. Then tried to fix them up, I almost bought a elevator and a newer stumper last year, but backed out at the last minute, I just couldn't stand the thought of being tied down again.


----------



## mckeetree

ropensaddle said:


> Lol Los Collinus , highland park,university park I think I would leave everything but my wraptor they sold land by the square foot when I was there in the 80s



I used to work those areas every day back when I worked for Park Cities Tree Service back in the early 80's. I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## mckeetree

MarquisTree said:


> I was mostly joking. We have areas that are tricky to access too. Every state is different and permits oversized loads differently . We have private roads and bridges to deal with . Most that we have encountered our 38 ton And are log truck both exceed the limits. What dbl said has matched our experience, when there is a need for your services they will grant you access. Asking first goes a long way. I was mostly responding to the wealthy neighbor comment.
> This crane is ideal for large homes, chestnut hill, Cambridge , newton, Brookline, Weston. Real estate is so expense in these areas that most lots are 100% utilized either with huge homes or very intricate landscaping . Most of the large homes near the city don't even have enough access for a mini.
> The other difference is most of our area is very old real estate . Its not uncommon to find monster 50"+ trees land locked by huge homes to the point you can barely see the tree from the street. We removed a sugar maple like that a few years ago growing at a 20 degree angle that 3 guys could stand inside of it was so hollow. Would have loved to have the 110 ton for that tree.



I was joking when I said you had talked enough about the crane. Maybe you took it wrong. And I see your point about the types of neighborhoods. Situations certainly do differ, I understand that.


----------



## dbl612

mckeetree said:


> That statement really doesn't make any sense. One area we work in at least twice a week has a bridge you have to cross that they won't give permission for ANYTHING that grosses over 60,000 pounds to cross. The developer built and owns the streets, bridge, etc. along with the homeowners. Cheapest home in there is around $975,000 but there are a several $4,000,000 and one $6,000,000 so we like working in that neighborhood. You have to realize many of the ritzy neighborhoods 50 or so miles from Dallas have private streets.



i hope that those ritzy hoods have nice low houses that are close to the curbs. most aerial ladders are on tandem trucks that frequently gross over 60k. fire dept prob has to ask permission before they can put out a fire. bring the marshmallows south fork is burning.


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> i hope that those ritzy hoods have nice low houses that are close to the curbs. most aerial ladders are on tandem trucks that frequently gross over 60k. fire dept prob has to ask permission before they can put out a fire. bring the marshmallows south fork is burning.



I'm sure a fire truck doesn't have to ask permission. It might break through the bridge though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Listed my rayco 1625 grinder on tree trader yesturday. A guy from long island drove down and bought it tonight. Sad to see it go, but happy to have cash in my pocket. Gonna pay off two bills quick before i buy another toy with the money.


----------



## mattfr12

mckeetree said:


> I'm sure a fire truck doesn't have to ask permission. It might break through the bridge though.



our larger log truck is over 60kgvw tri axle. we fall under the classification of local delivery if your working on a street with say a 10ton weight limit. 9 times out of ten we just call the police dept and tell them where we are working and they even close the road for us using there barriers. They will put out no parking signs for us frequently, we try and take care of the town,ill be donating treatment for all the trees in the park and we prune them every 4-5 years. This gets us treated pretty well like all of my equipment is in the three major fourth of july parades no other tree service is in them. And we get a booth at all the local fairs for advertising. ill snap a picture of the banner we put at the red lights for the fourth of july.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Listed my rayco 1625 grinder on tree trader yesturday. A guy from long island drove down and bought it tonight. Sad to see it go, but happy to have cash in my pocket. Gonna pay off two bills quick before i buy another toy with the money.



Just got my taxes back ouch! i was hoping to not owe anything but o well


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> I was at your yard today



When,, I missed ya!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

mattfr12 said:


> our larger log truck is over 60kgvw tri axle. we fall under the classification of local delivery if your working on a street with say a 10ton weight limit. 9 times out of ten we just call the police dept and tell them where we are working and they even close the road for us using there barriers. They will put out no parking signs for us frequently, we try and take care of the town,ill be donating treatment for all the trees in the park and we prune them every 4-5 years. This gets us treated pretty well like all of my equipment is in the three major fourth of july parades no other tree service is in them. And we get a booth at all the local fairs for advertising. ill snap a picture of the banner we put at the red lights for the fourth of july.



I think the moral of the story is...never argue with a yankee. About ANYTHING. Because if you say something weird they have something a little weirder. If you claim something good...they claim something better.


----------



## mattfr12

mckeetree said:


> I think the moral of the story is...never argue with a yankee. About ANYTHING. Because if you say something weird they have something a little weirder. If you claim something good...they claim something better.



The moral of the story is we never have had a problem with our trucks on roads but our largest is a tri axle I don't have a 130k gvw.

Bridges are a different story that's a safety issue and wouldn't want to try and cross a 10 ton bridge on must of my stuff.


----------



## dbl612

mckeetree said:


> I think the moral of the story is...never argue with a yankee. About ANYTHING. Because if you say something weird they have something a little weirder. If you claim something good...they claim something better.



a southerner arguing with a yankee is like bringing a knife to a gun fight. axes vs chainsaws.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Just got my taxes back ouch! i was hoping to not owe anything but o well



Yah hurts paying back the Government! My accountant worked his magic and I still owed near ,$11,000. To top it off, I had to pay $5600.00 in advance for this year last fall because I am in another tax bracket now! Can't complain about the year I had though!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Yah hurts paying back the Government! My accountant worked his magic and I still owed near ,$11,000. To top it off, I had to pay $5600.00 in advance for this year last fall because I am in another tax bracket now! Can't complain about the year I had though!:msp_thumbsup:



No matter how hard you bust your butt to make the few dollars you get to keep in your pocket at the end of the day, the goverment always gets there share. 

Its just amazing how they seem to waste my hard earned money. Instead of fixxing a bridge thats falling down, the goverment gave a grant to the hydro company to put another park and boat ramp in because we needed that. They already have a park a couple miles down the road, and two boat ramps. Our elected officials sure got there prioritys right. End of rant.


----------



## timberland ts

Finally solved my wood problem. I had a place to sell logs, firewood, and ob wood. Had a guy call me and will take all my junk white pine and pay me has a shavings mill. Now i get payed for all of it on both ends. I have farmers and a mulch guy who will pay me for my chips. Not alot but pays for the fuel.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

timberland ts said:


> Finally solved my wood problem. I had a place to sell logs, firewood, and ob wood. Had a guy call me and will take all my junk white pine and pay me has a shavings mill. Now i get payed for all of it on both ends. I have farmers and a mulch guy who will pay me for my chips. Not alot but pays for the fuel.



Wish i had someone to buy chips off me, that was close.


----------



## ducaticorse

St Patty's in Boston. Taking my soon to be leaving the country for good X GF whom I still live with to the parade so she can see it before she's wheels up. FML I HATE PARADES, AND CROWDS.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> St Patty's in Boston. Taking my soon to be leaving the country for good X GF whom I still live with to the parade so she can see it before she's wheels up. FML I HATE PARADES, AND CROWDS.



What she broke up with you, so you export her?


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> What she broke up with you, so you export her?



LOL, I wish I had those type of powers. Would be a more humane option then a lead pipe, a shovel and some lime....


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> a southerner arguing with a yankee is like bringing a knife to a gun fight. axes vs chainsaws.



You are right. A Southern man has no business arguing with a yankee. Especially if it is a true Southerner and a genuine yankee. It's almost like another country up there...or another planet.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> a southerner arguing with a yankee is like bringing a knife to a gun fight. axes vs chainsaws.



It's sharp tongues quick thinking vs. the tilted head ......... give me a sec. ! And I hate explaining how I am breaking your balls ..... It's gotta be rapid fire , and down in flames LOL


----------



## MarquisTree

Another planet?...when I spent 8 months working in Pervis, MS I felt like I had gone thru some sort of time warp and gone back 50 years in time. very different way of doing things down there. 
Favorite quote from that project.
"Things would be different if we won the war..." :confused2: you have to read that with a thick southern accent to get the true affect.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> When,, I missed ya!
> Jeff



I was dropping off a couple saws to Steve and we decided to drive around the area, turned a corner and there it was, left ya a calling card! We have 2 of those monster huskys, one was supposedly fixed by that hillbilly out 67 in Lakeside, but of course, it was not. So I am having them do a rush job on it, we have a monster euc to do this week in La Jolla and I need the 5ft bar. If anybody can get that thing up, Steve will. Thanks again for the hook up  I was hoping to catch ya there! Going to call ya later, need to rap with ya about sumtin


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> I was dropping off a couple saws to Steve and we decided to drive around the area, turned a corner and there it was, left ya a calling card! We have 2 of those monster huskys, one was supposedly fixed by that hillbilly out 67 in Lakeside, but of course, it was not. So I am having them do a rush job on it, we have a monster euc to do this week in La Jolla and I need the 5ft bar. If anybody can get that thing up, Steve will. Thanks again for the hook up  I was hoping to catch ya there! Going to call ya later, need to rap with ya about sumtin



Steve and Terry are great. I was at the yard until 9:30am. Yeah, the shop on 67 sucks. Talk to ya later,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> Another planet?...when I spent 8 months working in Pervis, MS I felt like I had gone thru some sort of time warp and gone back 50 years in time. very different way of doing things down there.
> Favorite quote from that project.
> "Things would be different if we won the war..." :confused2: you have to read that with a thick southern accent to get the true affect.



I read it with a Forrest Gump draw..... And it sounded like tings would be perfect if your sister wasn't a whore ! Or did I do it wrong ?


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> I read it with a Forrest Gump draw..... And it sounded like tings would be perfect if your sister wasn't a whore ! Or did I do it wrong ?



just about right, just need to fill your mouth up with dip and not really open your mouth when you talk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a long conversation with a long time client back home yesterday. Seems, the notorious local hack was doing a tree next door. He never asked, but dropped a large tree into her yard, destroying a bunch of stuff. Guess they tried picking the trunk with a crane, almost tipped the crane. Crane guy bails on them, so they notch and drop it over the property line. Wiping out a bunch of very sentimental plants that she was caring for. Now they have a huge log in their yard. The only way to get it out will be to disc and qtr it. Betting that he bails on them like he always does. He ask's what he can do to make it right. They tell him to trim some trees, he tells her 800 bucks,lol! This is the same guy that was in that video in my area back home. They wanted to know if I would have done it that way and what they should do. I could have had that thing out, no problem and actually bid it a few years ago, but the HO's where cheap and wanted to top it. I, of course would not do that, so it sat until they found someone to do it cheap. My client actually broke down and cried to me about the deal. When they started, they just started dumping pieces into her yard with out asking, she came out and told them to get out. She had to leave to get a grand kid, she came back and the log was there, on top of all her plants. She told me that she could tell they had no idea of what they where doing, just by watching them. This is the client that had the massive pin oak fall on her house causing over 100g's in damage, we came in and removed it, so she knows what good work looks like. She told him that as well (  ) The plants where her moms bestie, to whom she promised to care for them after she died. She is pretty devastated. Bummer. This must be his MO, got a big tree, no problem, he will just drop it where ever on what ever, watchu gunna do when its already there! Cant believe he has not been arrested or sued.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

A minor roadside pre-cut scrounge last night. Smelled like red oak, looked like red oak in the dark, turned out to be pissy-smelling pine. Doh!  I get the moron prize of the day. Hopefully wood is not too punked.


----------



## treeclimber101

PhilMcWoody said:


> A minor roadside pre-cut scrounge last night. Smelled like red oak, looked like red oak in the dark, turned out to be pissy-smelling pine.  Hopefully not to punked.



Wow you mistaked pine for oak ...... I guess that the old adage , don't drink and drive may apply to the moral of that story :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

We adopted this 20lb Maine coon cat Friday nite , suckers bigger then my dog


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> It's sharp tongues quick thinking vs. the tilted head ......... give me a sec. ! And I hate explaining how I am breaking your balls ..... It's gotta be rapid fire , and down in flames LOL



You're not breaking anybody's balls fat boy. You don't have ANYTHING up there I want.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I read it with a Forrest Gump draw..... And it sounded like tings would be perfect if your sister wasn't a whore ! Or did I do it wrong ?




You know what your problem is...you are so jealous of everybody and everything it causes you to be a real jackrag.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ducaticorse said:


> St Patty's in Boston. Taking my soon to be leaving the country for good X GF whom I still live with to the parade so she can see it before she's wheels up. FML I HATE PARADES, AND CROWDS.



The best part of being single is never doing s### you hate. Enjoy the freedom my friend!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


>



Crazy cat lady? lol


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> You know what your problem is...you are so jealous of everybody and everything it causes you to be a real jackrag.



I liked both your posts because you proved me right ..... It took 8 minutes between each of them to insult me 2xs using someone else's jokes .


----------



## BC WetCoast

mckeetree said:


> I'm sure a fire truck doesn't have to ask permission. It might break through the bridge though.



What municipality (or insurance company) would allow a developer to build a bridge to a neighbourhood that couldn't handle the biggest fire truck available? What insurance company would insure the houses in that neighbourhood?


----------



## treeclimber101

BC WetCoast said:


> What municipality (or insurance company) would allow a developer to build a bridge to a neighbourhood that couldn't handle the biggest fire truck available? What insurance company would insure the houses in that neighbourhood?



What seems to be rational to some ....... Is complete nonsense to someone else ! That is The greatest gift of this site . Enjoy it


----------



## no tree to big

BC WetCoast said:


> What municipality (or insurance company) would allow a developer to build a bridge to a neighbourhood that couldn't handle the biggest fire truck available? What insurance company would insure the houses in that neighbourhood?



There are plenty of bridges around here that have 8, 10, snd 12 limits and all kinds of variations up to 80k most over 12 ton turn to axle limits though. you can roll 80k up to the bridge but your not crossing legally...


----------



## mckeetree

BC WetCoast said:


> What municipality (or insurance company) would allow a developer to build a bridge to a neighbourhood that couldn't handle the biggest fire truck available? What insurance company would insure the houses in that neighbourhood?



I don't know but they do it. I guess we need a good old hoser to come down here and straighten us out. I have a man coming out to my shop tomorrow from Canada named Mike Tetreault to work on a loader. He has been here about 15 years. Hell of a mechanic. He can work on anything. He claims he is just a good old fashioned Canadian hoser.


----------



## mckeetree

no tree to big said:


> There are plenty of bridges around here that have 8, 10, snd 12 limits and all kinds of variations up to 80k most over 12 ton turn to axle limits though. you can roll 80k up to the bridge but your not crossing legally...



I know that. And many are the only way to a property. Some suckers on here have the goofies or something.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> What seems to be rational to some ....... Is complete nonsense to someone else ! That is The greatest gift of this site . Enjoy it



As for you...let's bury the hatchet. I said something I shouldn't have about your Asplundh auction rig. I am sorry. I shouldn't have said it. The truck looks fine to me I just thought I was being smart.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> As for you...let's bury the hatchet. I said something I shouldn't have about your Asplundh auction rig. I am sorry. I shouldn't have said it. The truck looks fine to me I just thought I was being smart.



I am not making fun of you or making it personal other then the drunk beaver pic , I am making fun of Texas' tiny bridge problem !!!!


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am not making fun of you or making it personal other then the drunk beaver pic , I am making fun of Texas' tiny bridge problem !!!!



Good enough. The beaver pic was sorta funny. Texas is pretty spread out and in the rural areas where "lake resort communities" are often developed you do have to give consideration to bridge weight limits if you are moving anything over 40,000 lbs or so.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Good enough. The beaver pic was sorta funny. Texas is pretty spread out and in the rural areas where "lake resort communities" are often developed you do have to give consideration to bridge weight limits if you are moving anything over 40,000 lbs or so.



You have thick skin I know that , you may not believe me but I wouldn't even tease ya if I can't stand ya , I get the whole bridge thing and the southern/ yankee thing aswell , if I saw ya at a bar I would make ya hug me ! There's nuffin wrong with alittle treeman quase gay hug !


----------



## Toddppm

mckeetree said:


> As for you...let's bury the hatchet. I said something I shouldn't have about your Asplundh auction rig. I am sorry. I shouldn't have said it. The truck looks fine to me I just thought I was being smart.



I think you called him hack a doodle doo too? Just saying....ota stir:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tore up this catalpa yesterday. Had some serious second thoughts about climbing it and especially about rigging off of it. No room for any real equipment anywhere near the tree, so it ended up being what it was. At least catalpa tops/wood are light.


----------



## treeclimber101

did this today started at 845am and I was home at 4 pm easy duck but the last 30 ft . Was bulky and buried in a elevated flower bed and hugged up to a fence ......oh and a brick paver patio !


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> did this today started at 845am and I was home at 4 pm easy duck but the last 30 ft . Was bulky and buried in a elevated flower bed and hugged up to a fence ......oh and a brick paver patio !



How come your subbing out all your work to asphlund. im gonna call the number on the back and tell them about your erratic driving and the stiener poorly tied down on the trailer.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> How come your subbing out all your work to asphlund. im gonna call the number on the back and tell them about your erratic driving and the stiener poorly tied down on the trailer.



I wish I coulda subbed out that sona##### , it was tricky at the trunk


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I wish I coulda subbed out that sona##### , it was tricky at the trunk



the brush to me usually is the easy part. a lot of times i only use the crane on the trunk. those are the pieces that do some damage.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore up this catalpa yesterday. Had some serious second thoughts about climbing it and especially about rigging off of it. No room for any real equipment anywhere near the tree, so it ended up being what it was. At least catalpa tops/wood are light.



U get those pics I sent you today?


----------



## mckeetree

Toddppm said:


> I think you called him hack a doodle doo too? Just saying....ota stir:



May have. That sounds like something I would say. No harm done.


----------



## timberland ts

Eight inches of new snow and still coming down. Sucks the ground was bare and the phone was starting to ring. Oh well life in the northeast.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Didnt get no snow to talk of. Been trying to dig out my desk from the pile of paperwork most of the day. Getting stir crazy, so gonna go out and work on some equipment before i go to look at two bids this evening.


----------



## ducaticorse

Plow plow plow


----------



## treeclimber101

I worked through a downpour this morning that basically ruined my day ..... Anyway the sun came out and it warmed up a bit and a 3 hour job quickly turned into a 5 hour job . But anyway it's done and that's is all that matters


----------



## Toddppm

It was a beautiful day but we didn't get to work. 
Tractor trailer took out the main power lines on the only road leading into the industrial park where our shop is today. Waited about 1 1/2 hours, until 8am before finding out it was going to be another 4-5 hours before they opened the road. There are several hundred businesses in there and a high school, I'm just glad I didn't get there before it happened, nobody was getting out either.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sorry guy's,,
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Was a beautiful day here too nice and crisp just ground 9 stumps minimal cleanup nice n easy! 

Oh and found out a guy that worked for me got arrested for murder on friday, :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Kottonwood

pruned a tree today that made my bucket truck seem real small


----------



## treeman75

2007 Dodge Ram 3500 Laramie $19,500 o.b.o. Im kinda kicking around the idea of buying a different truck. Does anyone know much about the dodges and the 6.7?


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> 2007 Dodge Ram 3500 Laramie $19,500 o.b.o. Im kinda kicking around the idea of buying a different truck. Does anyone know much about the dodges and the 6.7?



Thier good trucks I usually won't do an automatic in a dodge there transmissions seem to be the week point but the motors are pretty bullet proof.

I had on 04 3500 automatic that I bought new so I never had to pay for the tranny repair but it would eat them up pulling our bigger chippers. I traded it in with 41k miles if it would have been a stick I'm sure I would still be driving it.

The Allison in my Chevy takes a beating I won't go back after going to the dura max 

We have a one ton dump with the cummins it is definitely a strong motor just make sure that one doesn't shift tough. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one with 200k on it.

The 53 block Is the only bad thing cummins ever put out. I've been hoping they would offer that motor in a ford forever.


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> Thier good trucks I usually won't do an automatic in a dodge there transmissions seem to be the week point but the motors are pretty bullet proof.
> 
> I had on 04 3500 automatic that I bought new so I never had to pay for the tranny repair but it would eat them up pulling our bigger chippers. I traded it in with 41k miles if it would have been a stick I'm sure I would still be driving it.
> 
> The Allison in my Chevy takes a beating I won't go back after going to the dura max
> 
> We have a one ton dump with the cummins it is definitely a strong motor just make sure that one doesn't shift tough. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one with 200k on it.
> 
> The 53 block Is the only bad thing cummins ever put out. I've been hoping they would offer that motor in a ford forever.



Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

KeithTheTreeGuy said:


> pruned a tree today that made my bucket truck seem real small



Kinda makin me miss Colorado


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> oh and found out a guy that worked for me got arrested for murder on friday, :msp_ohmy:



lol!


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> lol!



Yea tell me about it! Worst part is if he didnt blab to one of his buddys he never would have been caught the cops had nothing on him...


----------



## treeman82

Looked at 1 job yesterday morning that the client called me about on Saturday. Gonna hold off on it until this summer when she comes up. On my way there I noticed the local hacker / low-bidder giving a price for a tree for a former client of mine who owes money to me, another tree company, and a landscaper friend of mine. On my way out I got stopped by the landscaper for another client... couple black birch trees that they need to take out. With the snow we just got today (6" of heavy wet crap) I'm gonna wait until they get back from Florida before I address it. 

Got my friend's plows hooked up, and ran some errands. Home by 10 after going out for dinner and getting things all set nicey-nice. We were gonna head out at 6AM but when I couldn't sleep at 1AM I looked outside to see that the snow was slowing down... got home around 9:00 this morning.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Thanks for the help.



Price might be a little high for the mileage and age I paid 27k for my Chevy from the dealer it had 25k miles 4x4 mega cab Bose sound system the whole package mirrors and seats are heated.

I picked it up in 2009 truck is a 2006


----------



## Toddppm

We just started up FT again and going to need a couple guys but I've been waiting until we get really busy so I haven't put an ad out yet. Got a message out of the blue from a guy looking for work. 
I'm thinking ok, I'm getting ready to hire anyway but I always seem to get guys that have a small company themselves and they're not busy enough so they want to work with us. I usually tell them no thanks. So I google this guys number before I call him back just to check............first couple things that pop up are a big booty sistas escort ad! Hhhhmmm, I was looking for laborers really but now I'm thinking this guy might be a good salesman? Maybe even foreman material? What do y'all think?uttahere2:


----------



## treeclimber101

I shoulda just stayed home today , skipped work and slept in , it was that stressful . I started the day by running over a curb blowing 2 trailer tires , then had a mirror torn off my dump truck by a crackhead tow truck driver , then I had a scream out with him which ended with him calling the cops ! So yea it sucked .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had a pretty easy day today, worked along the river today. Hourly rates are sure nice sometimes, no pressure. Didnt screw off, but didnt also have to worry about getting done in a certain amount of time. Took down a few trees, and some widow makers, and chipped 15 cubic yards of brush for my power company park contract. Heres a few pictures. Every oak tree in the revene is dead.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treeclimber101 said:


> I shoulda just stayed home today , skipped work and slept in , it was that stressful . I started the day by running over a curb blowing 2 trailer tires , then had a mirror torn off my dump truck by a crackhead tow truck driver , then I had a scream out with him which ended with him calling the cops ! So yea it sucked .



My day wasn't much better. I was carrying my clipboard & coffee to the truck and down I go, slipped on the ice,coffee went everywhere. Then get to the job and the ho comes out and says the electrician working next door has a friend that will do the trees for free, he just wants the firewood. Says I can still come back and grind the stumps though. lol I was going to do the trees in the morning when it was froze but the "friend" was coming in the afternoon so I can just imagine the ruts and mess. It was a higher end neighborhood too.


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> My day wasn't much better. I was carrying my clipboard & coffee to the truck and down I go, slipped on the ice,coffee went everywhere. Then get to the job and the ho comes out and says the electrician working next door has a friend that will do the trees for free, he just wants the firewood. Says I can still come back and grind the stumps though. lol I was going to do the trees in the morning when it was froze but the "friend" was coming in the afternoon so I can just imagine the ruts and mess. It was a higher end neighborhood too.


They couldn't even call ya to cancel , man that's a scum move .......... I am sorry ,your day was much worse then mine .


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a pretty easy day today, worked along the river today. Hourly rates are sure nice sometimes, no pressure. Didnt screw off, but didnt also have to worry about getting done in a certain amount of time. Took down a few trees, and some widow makers, and chipped 15 cubic yards of brush for my power company park contract. Heres a few pictures. Every oak tree in the revene is dead.



Nice weather . Better then rain .


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Thier good trucks I usually won't do an automatic in a dodge there transmissions seem to be the week point but the motors are pretty bullet proof.
> 
> I had on 04 3500 automatic that I bought new so I never had to pay for the tranny repair but it would eat them up pulling our bigger chippers. I traded it in with 41k miles if it would have been a stick I'm sure I would still be driving it.
> 
> The Allison in my Chevy takes a beating I won't go back after going to the dura max
> 
> We have a one ton dump with the cummins it is definitely a strong motor just make sure that one doesn't shift tough. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one with 200k on it.
> 
> The 53 block Is the only bad thing cummins ever put out. I've been hoping they would offer that motor in a ford forever.



That's a little disheartening to hear considering I am going to get a Dodge. Maybe its because of all the big hills up there?


----------



## BC WetCoast

Mike Cantolina said:


> My day wasn't much better. I was carrying my clipboard & coffee to the truck and down I go, slipped on the ice,coffee went everywhere. Then get to the job and the ho comes out and says the electrician working next door has a friend that will do the trees for free, he just wants the firewood. Says I can still come back and grind the stumps though. lol I was going to do the trees in the morning when it was froze but the "friend" was coming in the afternoon so I can just imagine the ruts and mess. It was a higher end neighborhood too.



No written authorization?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> That's a little disheartening to hear considering I am going to get a Dodge. Maybe its because of all the big hills up there?



They all have there problems. When you tow heavy with them, they wear out. Just the way it is no matter what badge its got on the grill.

I love my dodges. I drove a chevy 3500 towing a goose neck for a few years for a guy, and he went through brakes 4 times a year. There was a issue when towing that you had to manually downshift all the time or you wore out the truck brakes.

Another thing i like about dodges is there ground clearance. I know dodge hd trucks have a solid front drive shaft. That guys 3500 had indpendant suspension and it sat really low.


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> My day wasn't much better. I was carrying my clipboard & coffee to the truck and down I go, slipped on the ice,coffee went everywhere. Then get to the job and the ho comes out and says the electrician working next door has a friend that will do the trees for free, he just wants the firewood. Says I can still come back and grind the stumps though. lol I was going to do the trees in the morning when it was froze but the "friend" was coming in the afternoon so I can just imagine the ruts and mess. It was a higher end neighborhood too.



Sounds like its going to get a whole lot worse, at least you are out of it now.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> They all have there problems. When you tow heavy with them, they wear out. Just the way it is no matter what badge its got on the grill.
> 
> I love my dodges. I drove a chevy 3500 towing a goose neck for a few years for a guy, and he went through brakes 4 times a year. There was a issue when towing that you had to manually downshift all the time or you wore out the truck brakes.
> 
> Another thing i like about dodges is there ground clearance. I know dodge hd trucks have a solid front drive shaft. That guys 3500 had indpendant suspension and it sat really low.



I know and an automatic transmission makes me nervous, especially the ones these days. I am still going to get an auto because I just can't drive around everywhere is a big ass pick-up shifting gears all the time. I will be headed down to the dealer soon, I suppose a 2500 is what I will get.


That poplar that you and NC helped me on ( the one with the hot redhead), well they had some crazies in there last week taking down some hairy big sticks. I was a little pissed cause they said that they would always use me but I got over it quickly. Especially after today when the neighbor from over there called me for an estimate and I saw all the damaged that was done by the other tree company. I am glad they did these trees because they were big and in a tough spot, I know they didn't charge accordingly. They smashed a good bit of property and put a hefty branch through the roof. This company thinks they will make it being the underbidder but will drive themselves mad. I think this company is comprised of ex-cons and drug addicts and people who generally don't like doing the work and have no interest or respect for it.
I kinda stuck up for them cause these trees were no joke to get down and I wanted to let the clients know where the expense lies.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

BC WetCoast said:


> No written authorization?



It's a rare occurance around here. Most people are honest and considerate so I don't require signatures. He did approve the estimate via email but I wouldn't push it anyways. Like Treemandan said it could get pretty ugly for the guy as it is.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I know and an automatic transmission makes me nervous, especially the ones these days. I am still going to get an auto because I just can't drive around everywhere is a big ass pick-up shifting gears all the time. I will be headed down to the dealer soon, I suppose a 2500 is what I will get.
> 
> 
> That poplar that you and NC helped me on ( the one with the hot redhead), well they had some crazies in there last week taking down some hairy big sticks. I was a little pissed cause they said that they would always use me but I got over it quickly. Especially after today when the neighbor from over there called me for an estimate and I saw all the damaged that was done by the other tree company. I am glad they did these trees because they were big and in a tough spot, I know they didn't charge accordingly. They smashed a good bit of property and put a hefty branch through the roof. This company thinks they will make it being the underbidder but will drive themselves mad. I think this company is comprised of ex-cons and drug addicts and people who generally don't like doing the work and have no interest or respect for it.
> I kinda stuck up for them cause these trees were no joke to get down and I wanted to let the clients know where the expense lies.




I dunno about an auto dodge. Do some google research i dunno who is putting the transmissions in them now but the one i had lasted less than 50k before i got sick of it. i would buy another one just not an automatic, Chevy's do eat breaks but the independent suspension in the front and being lower to the ground sealed the deal for me i like it way better even my fords had a solid front axle if your going to ride in it a lot you will like the independent, thing rides like a cadillac. Cummins is a long lasting motor for sure i wouldn't buy a new one just because they last so long just look out for the 53 block make sure its a 54. 53 was a bad batch that had some issues.

I dont really bash trucks because I'm sure there are a lot of guys that like dodges but if your buying used with no warranty transmissions are expensive. Honest to god i and i have no reason to lie to you mine was an 04-05 i think it #### the bed 3 times in 50k. the first time it got stuck in like 2nd gear and wouldn't shift. the other time i went to disengage four wheel drive and it crapped. another hand full of times for weird sensor on it that made it idle weird. Mine was all under warranty so i didn't really care other than it sat at micks dodge a lot. i towed heavy with it around 10-12k alot maybe if your just gonna use it for regular stuff it will be ok.


i use to be a hell bent against that izuzu duramax now after running one for a while i don't think i could live without it. i absolutely torture it and it hasn't given me any trouble. my salt spreader holds 2 tons plus my dump insert and i pull my 7k tractor behind it to plow snow and it doesn't hesitate.

take your time and look around endless your in a hurry to grab one, whatever you do dont touch a ford endless it has the 7.3 in it ive lost my ass with there diesels all ####ing garbage i dont care what anyone says. the dodge was around 7-8k less than a comparable chevy when i bought back then i figured after i traded they made up there lost money by using junk trannies.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I know and an automatic transmission makes me nervous, especially the ones these days. I am still going to get an auto because I just can't drive around everywhere is a big ass pick-up shifting gears all the time. I will be headed down to the dealer soon, I suppose a 2500 is what I will get.
> 
> 
> That poplar that you and NC helped me on ( the one with the hot redhead), well they had some crazies in there last week taking down some hairy big sticks. I was a little pissed cause they said that they would always use me but I got over it quickly. Especially after today when the neighbor from over there called me for an estimate and I saw all the damaged that was done by the other tree company. I am glad they did these trees because they were big and in a tough spot, I know they didn't charge accordingly. They smashed a good bit of property and put a hefty branch through the roof. This company thinks they will make it being the underbidder but will drive themselves mad. I think this company is comprised of ex-cons and drug addicts and people who generally don't like doing the work and have no interest or respect for it.
> I kinda stuck up for them cause these trees were no joke to get down and I wanted to let the clients know where the expense lies.



I have two automatic dodges. Dont sweet it, they will be fine. Like anything else, properly maintan them. 

They put a branch through the roof? Now thats a bad day! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> I dunno about an auto dodge. Do some google research i dunno who is putting the transmissions in them now but the one i had lasted less than 50k before i got sick of it. i would buy another one just not an automatic, Chevy's do eat breaks but the independent suspension in the front and being lower to the ground sealed the deal for me i like it way better even my fords had a solid front axle if your going to ride in it a lot you will like the independent, thing rides like a cadillac. Cummins is a long lasting motor for sure i wouldn't buy a new one just because they last so long just look out for the 53 block make sure its a 54. 53 was a bad batch that had some issues.
> 
> I dont really bash trucks because I'm sure there are a lot of guys that like dodges but if your buying used with no warranty transmissions are expensive. Honest to god i and i have no reason to lie to you mine was an 04-05 i think it #### the bed 3 times in 50k. the first time it got stuck in like 2nd gear and wouldn't shift. the other time i went to disengage four wheel drive and it crapped. another hand full of times for weird sensor on it that made it idle weird. Mine was all under warranty so i didn't really care other than it sat at micks dodge a lot. i towed heavy with it around 10-12k alot maybe if your just gonna use it for regular stuff it will be ok.
> 
> 
> i use to be a hell bent against that izuzu duramax now after running one for a while i don't think i could live without it. i absolutely torture it and it hasn't given me any trouble. my salt spreader holds 2 tons plus my dump insert and i pull my 7k tractor behind it to plow snow and it doesn't hesitate.
> 
> take your time and look around endless your in a hurry to grab one, whatever you do dont touch a ford endless it has the 7.3 in it ive lost my ass with there diesels all ####ing garbage i dont care what anyone says. the dodge was around 7-8k less than a comparable chevy when i bought back then i figured after i traded they made up there lost money by using junk trannies.



Bad thing about a independant front end is if you put a plow on it, it will dam near touch the ground when you raise the plow. I know alot of people with dodges that are extremely happy, except one guy that did scrap, and was always way way way overloaded. He went threw 3 trannys in 150,000 miles. With my 05, I have towed 10,000 lbs almost everyday since i got it, and havent had really any problems.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Bad thing about a independant front end is if you put a plow on it, it will dam near touch the ground when you raise the plow. I know alot of people with dodges that are extremely happy, except one guy that did scrap, and was always way way way overloaded. He went threw 3 trannys in 150,000 miles. With my 05, I have towed 10,000 lbs almost everyday since i got it, and havent had really any problems.



Ya you need the plow package they do something with the springs higher PSI or something. i have nothing against dodges really just wouldn't personally get an auto after mine. I put the western wideout on mine here at the end of the season should have done it sooner was gonna do a vplow but we don't do any driveways so i was after the trying to cover more ground with it. i might only get to use it once this year then ill get to see what it does next year.

i just took the spreader out of it today thank god. a few years ago i wouldn't shake a stick at anything without a cummins in it the duramax was a different game for me that thing is quick for a diesel.


----------



## mattfr12

when you go drive it dan just make sure when your in reverse it doesnt slip at all thats the first thing that goes on those transmissions. It requires twice the amount of pressure to be in reverse as it does to be in drive so thats the first place you will see it starting to slip or free wheel.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Forgot to mention, I picked up a used Stihl MS361 today that a guy spent $150 on a tune up on, then traded it in on a new 461. Paid $230 for it. Thought that was a good deal. Gonna put one of my extra bars on it. Just got to decide between a 18" and 24"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> when you go drive it dan just make sure when your in reverse it doesnt slip at all thats the first thing that goes on those transmissions. It requires twice the amount of pressure to be in reverse as it does to be in drive so thats the first place you will see it starting to slip or free wheel.



I think he is getting a new truck. With the rediculasly high used truck prices, you can get a new truck for around $7000 more.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> Ya you need the plow package they do something with the springs higher PSI or something. i have nothing against dodges really just wouldn't personally get an auto after mine. I put the western wideout on mine here at the end of the season should have done it sooner was gonna do a vplow but we don't do any driveways so i was after the trying to cover more ground with it. i might only get to use it once this year then ill get to see what it does next year.
> 
> i just took the spreader out of it today thank god. a few years ago i wouldn't shake a stick at anything without a cummins in it the duramax was a different game for me that thing is quick for a diesel.



I was thinking that if I told them I was going to put a plow on it then they would void the warranty. I could probably make do with a 1500, my 91 f150 handles it. I broke the frame winching my dump truck out of a cornfield not from plowing but it sure is rusty under there now. I am getting a Dodge because I have a client who works there and will sell me one for 1 dollar under invoice and that is pretty much the only reason. I will probably get a gasser.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think he is getting a new truck. With the rediculasly high used truck prices, you can get a new truck for around $7000 more.



That 93 toyota v6 stick shift sold for around 10k. I would not mind driving that little thing with a stick shift. I would have bought it but my wife's attitude made me not. It was a little small but in very nice shape, I probably could have kept it on the road for another 20 years but I am going to have to bite the bullet and get a brand new truck. The vintage of trucks that I like are getting to old and I am not going spend any real money on a used newer truck with no warranty that was driven like Matt owned it. I kinda get the feeling he was on his third set of tires before the trans went.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think he is getting a new truck. With the rediculasly high used truck prices, you can get a new truck for around $7000 more.



Ya, the used truck prices are crazy! Im looking at 06-07 dodge 2500 quad cab 4x4 cummins with around 100k for around 17-20k.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Ya, the used truck prices are crazy! Im looking at 06-07 dodge 2500 quad cab 4x4 cummins with around 100k for around 17-20k.



Thank California messing up all the new trucks the old ones are like gold now. I got my international 4400 with dt466 300hp 100k miles for 29k good luck finding it now.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Ya, the used truck prices are crazy! Im looking at 06-07 dodge 2500 quad cab 4x4 cummins with around 100k for around 17-20k.



I bought my one f550 for 27k used it for four years and sold it for 27k it sold in one day on craigslist


----------



## BC WetCoast

Mike Cantolina said:


> It's a rare occurance around here. Most people are honest and considerate so I don't require signatures. He did approve the estimate via email but I wouldn't push it anyways. Like Treemandan said it could get pretty ugly for the guy as it is.



I'm not a lawyer, but from what I understand an email confirmation is a legal contract.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> I bought my one f550 for 27k used it for four years and sold it for 27k it sold in one day on craigslist



You can buy them around here with a regular mason dump for $12,000 all day long.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can buy them around here with a regular mason dump for $12,000 all day long.



Maybe with gas mine had 22k miles 4x4 and the 6.0.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> Maybe with gas mine had 22k miles 4x4 and the 6.0.



Nope thats with a diesel. I know where one sits right now with 77k on it i can buy for $12,000. Not may people around here want the F550s.


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> Maybe with gas mine had 22k miles 4x4 and the 6.0.



The word is out now on those Ford 6.0 deez. They're like AIDs and and stage four cancer combined. My friend just put 6K into his motor on top of the thousands he already has. You can get good ones, put the risk is just not worth it IMHO. 

There really is no reason to go deez anymore for anything under a 20K plus GVWR truck. Not with the expense of running them and upkeep over the years. If you buy new and trade in when the warranty goes, that's a different story, but I'm not in that class. I have an 04 F350 gas and I can get 300+ miles on a tank (100 bucks roughly 27 gallons regular depending on the day). It pulls my 753 just fine with a full 3/4 yard stainless spreader and an 8ft MM2 plow up front too.

I am sure there are specific applications where they are necessary, just not worth the extra related costs for what I do.


----------



## Pelorus

This one went for $18G last week on eBay. Having trouble posting the pic, but the truck certainly looked pretty nice. 

Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.Item number: 321088464467
Item specifics
Condition:	Used	Vehicle Identification Number (VIN):	1FDXF47F5YEA17675
Year:	2000	Transmission:	Automatic
Make:	Ford	Warranty:	Vehicle does NOT have an existing warranty
Model:	F-450	Vehicle Title:	Clear
Trim:	Work Truck	Options:	4-Wheel Drive
Engine:	7.3 Powerstroke	Safety Features:	Anti-Lock Brakes, Driver Airbag
Drive Type:	4x4	Power Options:	Air Conditioning
Mileage:	69,318	Fuel Type:	Diesel
Exterior Color:	Red	For Sale By:	Private Seller
Interior Color:	Grey	Disability Equipped:	No
Number of Cylinders:	8	Number of Doors:	2y


The truck was a local township truck and was purchased brand new by them, they are in charge of 33 miles of road and that is where the 69,318 miles where put on the truck. they were budgeted for new equipment this year and replaced the Ford with a current model year truck. The truck has been kept inside, when not being used, its whole life and was well maintained. The truck is equipped with a 7.3 Powerstroke, Automatic transmission and is four wheel drive with warn lock out hubs. It has 225/70R19.5 load range F tires with about 95% tread and dual rear wheels. The truck is a serious work truck and has heavy duty springs and helpers in the rear, as well as a universal 2 and 5/16 ball and pindle hitch. What makes the truck really nice is the Buckeye Truck Equipment Dump Body which measures 9 foot long by 6'10" wide and 1'10" deep to the top of the side boards, and has a regular dump tailgate as well as a sand and salt gate with a built in auger and a attached spreader all of which is controlled in the cab with multiple speeds. Another great feature is the Meyer 9 foot electric over hydraulic commercial plow. The Interior is in nice shape, it has a vinyl bench seat and rubberized floor mat. This truck is in good shape and ready to work today and if you know diesel you know that ONLY 69,318 miles is nothing for any diesel.


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> This one went for $18G last week on eBay. Having trouble posting the pic, but the truck certainly looked pretty nice.
> 
> Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.Item number: 321088464467
> Item specifics
> Condition:	Used	Vehicle Identification Number (VIN):	1FDXF47F5YEA17675
> Year:	2000	Transmission:	Automatic
> Make:	Ford	Warranty:	Vehicle does NOT have an existing warranty
> Model:	F-450	Vehicle Title:	Clear
> Trim:	Work Truck	Options:	4-Wheel Drive
> Engine:	7.3 Powerstroke	Safety Features:	Anti-Lock Brakes, Driver Airbag
> Drive Type:	4x4	Power Options:	Air Conditioning
> Mileage:	69,318	Fuel Type:	Diesel
> Exterior Color:	Red	For Sale By:	Private Seller
> Interior Color:	Grey	Disability Equipped:	No
> Number of Cylinders:	8	Number of Doors:	2y
> 
> 
> The truck was a local township truck and was purchased brand new by them, they are in charge of 33 miles of road and that is where the 69,318 miles where put on the truck. they were budgeted for new equipment this year and replaced the Ford with a current model year truck. The truck has been kept inside, when not being used, its whole life and was well maintained. The truck is equipped with a 7.3 Powerstroke, Automatic transmission and is four wheel drive with warn lock out hubs. It has 225/70R19.5 load range F tires with about 95% tread and dual rear wheels. The truck is a serious work truck and has heavy duty springs and helpers in the rear, as well as a universal 2 and 5/16 ball and pindle hitch. What makes the truck really nice is the Buckeye Truck Equipment Dump Body which measures 9 foot long by 6'10" wide and 1'10" deep to the top of the side boards, and has a regular dump tailgate as well as a sand and salt gate with a built in auger and a attached spreader all of which is controlled in the cab with multiple speeds. Another great feature is the Meyer 9 foot electric over hydraulic commercial plow. The Interior is in nice shape, it has a vinyl bench seat and rubberized floor mat. This truck is in good shape and ready to work today and if you know diesel you know that ONLY 69,318 miles is nothing for any diesel.




That's a really nice truck, and IMHO worth more that a newer 6.0 diesel with similar or less mileage. 7.3 powerstrokes are legendary.


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> That's a really nice truck, and IMHO worth more that a newer 6.0 diesel with similar or less mileage. 7.3 powerstrokes are legendary.



The older 7.3 has sold for more $$ one with similar miles if they still made that motor that's what I'd be buying.

They last a long time , I haul my skid sprayer on a 93 7.3 really good truck still running strong after 20 years.


The new diesels are all kind of poopy. Significant power decreases.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Forgot to mention, I picked up a used Stihl MS361 today that a guy spent $150 on a tune up on, then traded it in on a new 461. Paid $230 for it. Thought that was a good deal. Gonna put one of my extra bars on it. Just got to decide between a 18" and 24"



I have two. Muff mod it. 18 inch bar and 8 pin sprocket will bring a grin to your face. 24 is too much bar for that saw. It will handle it but that don't make it right.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> I have two. Muff mod it. 18 inch bar and 8 pin sprocket will bring a grin to your face. 24 is too much bar for that saw. It will handle it but that don't make it right.



I tried the 24" bar today. OK on a perpendicular cut but when you cut the angled top of your wedge it didn't have enough snot. Runs good with a 18" bar. The guy that had it was running used motor oil instead of bar oil, so it leaks oil while sitting there. Got a new oil pump coming Monday for it. Got a 7 pin sprocket for it today so I can compare it to the 8 pin that's on it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I tried the 24" bar today. OK on a perpendicular cut but when you cut the angled top of your wedhr us didn't have enough snot. Runs good with a 18" bar. The guy that had it was running used motor oil instead of bar oil, so it leaks oil while sitting there. Got a new oil pump coming Monday for it. Got a 7 pin sprocket for it today so I can compare it to the 8 pin that's on it.



I actually ran a 28 inch bar on one of mine a few times as I was ramping up and couldn't afford a bigger saw. Surprisingly it pulled it, but wasn't fun. 361's need 16-20 inchers to be where they should. 20" go back to 7 pin though.


----------



## deevo

Getting ready to head to Florida on Saturday, took the jeep in for an oil change today(dealer had a special on) turns out I had a leaky tranny cooler line (covered under warranty thank goodness!) Not sure what it is but got 3 more calls for stumps (we have 2' of snow in most places around my neck of the woods still) Told the customers will do em when snow melts which is a no brainer. Can't wait for the warm weather!!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Day started out very aggravating. Got to the job, was supposed to be 3 trees, and 5 trees are marked. I did the three we discussed when i bid it, and left the other two. Trying to pull 3 trees over that leaned towards a customers house. Every dang time i throw the throw ball up, the dang string would knot up just at the throw ball got to the branch i wanted. It finally worked on the last throw, when i threatened to burn the throw line. Three trees that should have took a hour took 2.5 hours. Stopped by this even to get paid and asked about the other trees that were marked. Guys like oh, i just marked them cause i wanna get them down sometime.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> I have two. Muff mod it. 18 inch bar and 8 pin sprocket will bring a grin to your face. 24 is too much bar for that saw. It will handle it but that don't make it right.



Do you know which thread tells how to muffler mod the 361?


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you know which thread tells how to muffler mod the 361?



muffler mods are pretty basic find the port and expand it 50% more you can tig a deflector on it to try and get some of the heat away from your hands then retune. take the screens and other crap out, look for fins that might be blocking air flow and gut them.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I tried the 24" bar today. OK on a perpendicular cut but when you cut the angled top of your wedge it didn't have enough snot. Runs good with a 18" bar. The guy that had it was running used motor oil instead of bar oil, so it leaks oil while sitting there. Got a new oil pump coming Monday for it. Got a 7 pin sprocket for it today so I can compare it to the 8 pin that's on it.



My 26 leaks like that, it'll make a nice puddle. My other saws leak a little, I think its normal.


----------



## Grace Tree

Snow and more snow courtesy of Lake Erie. Loading up for Columbus to hoist a couple window washers up to do the inside of an 80 ft. Atrium. Long trip at 7 mpg. but it should be interesting switch from working in water logged lawns. I'll take some pics.
Phil
View attachment 285995


----------



## mattfr12

Small Wood said:


> Snow and more snow courtesy of Lake Erie. Loading up for Columbus to hoist a couple window washers up to do the inside of an 80 ft. Atrium. Long trip at 7 mpg. but it should be interesting switch from working in water logged lawns. I'll take some pics.
> Phil
> View attachment 285995




I love that lift im sure ill be after one someday things are neat. one day my knees are gonna say no more and i think thats the answer.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Much better day today, removed a row of yew hedges and ground the stumps and trimmed a large Norway maple. Hardly made it home and the ho emails me saying what a great job and he'll have the check in the mail tomorrow.I haven't even sent him an invoice yet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> My 26 leaks like that, it'll make a nice puddle. My other saws leak a little, I think its normal.



When it ain't leaking,, Gotta add oil,,lol!
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you know which thread tells how to muffler mod the 361?



I just sent mine to brad. Think he charged me 30 bucks apiece.


----------



## richard t

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you know which thread tells how to muffler mod the 361?




Not like this 

View attachment 286049
View attachment 286050
View attachment 286051
View attachment 286052



I was given the saw by a customer heard something rattling in the muffler took it off and some metal fell out cleaned the plug and new gas and it runs.I think its a sach dolmar ? Or a johnsenred ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

We got our report back from the TCIA auditor. 

“Urban Tree Care - San Diego is a very well-run and managed professional company with an excellent training program and very well supervised field crews. Equipment and new facility is well organized and maintained. Excellent record keeping and documentation. No safety violations observed. Coleen (O.C.) has maintained excellent records and employee documentation and has contributed to a greatly improved division office. The Auditor recommends continued TCIA Accreditation for Urban Tree Care - San Diego. Randall J. McDonald CTSP - TCIA Accreditation Auditor PA-01”


Pretty tough audit, less stress now.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Picked up some new boots today. Hyperions by Timberland. I've always just worn loggers but was looking for something more comfortable for the day to day. Between Eric coming into his own with the climbing and having the bucket I really only strap on the spikes for a few nasties a month and can wear the old Carolina's on those days. Think I'll be happy with them but time will tell.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Picked up some new boots today. Hyperions by Timberland. I've always just worn loggers but was looking for something more comfortable for the day to day. Between Eric coming into his own with the climbing and having the bucket I really only strap on the spikes for a few nasties a month and can wear the old Carolina's on those days. Think I'll be happy with them but time will tell.



You shoulda got Asolo GTX. I have two pairs, and the are indestructible, and light. I bou a pair of Chip Super Loggers a few years ago, and wish I didnt. They are the most miserable fitting foot wear I have ever owned. My half the price carolinas were superior in every aspect.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> You shoulda got Asolo GTX. I have two pairs, and the are indestructible, and light. I bou a pair of Chip Super Loggers a few years ago, and wish I didnt. They are the most miserable fitting foot wear I have ever owned. My half the price carolinas were superior in every aspect.



No steel toe on those though? These have an "alloy toe", whatever the #### that means. Either way, I won't order boots online unless I've worn that exact boot before and I didn't see anything like those at my boot store.


----------



## derwoodii

A bit of tree fun @GTG down under been my past few days 


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/175005-539.htm#post4231016


----------



## newsawtooth

treemandan said:


> ...well they had some crazies in there last week taking down some hairy big sticks. I was a little pissed cause they said that they would always use me but I got over it quickly. Especially after today when the neighbor from over there called me for an estimate and I saw all the damaged that was done by the other tree company. I am glad they did these trees because they were big and in a tough spot, I know they didn't charge accordingly. They smashed a good bit of property and put a hefty branch through the roof. This company thinks they will make it being the underbidder but will drive themselves mad. I think this company is comprised of ex-cons and drug addicts and people who generally don't like doing the work and have no interest or respect for it.
> I kinda stuck up for them cause these trees were no joke to get down and I wanted to let the clients know where the expense lies.



You said it Dano, the future will be hacked. I gave an acquaintance a good friends and family estimate, lower than I should have considering the scope of the work. He sought a half dozen other bids and talked the next lowest group into matching my quote and adding another 4 removals. Then he asked me if I could do it for their price. Well, the other "arborists" are doing it now. Not a whisper of PPE between the lot of 'em, spiking the trims, tearing off gutters, bouncing logs off the roof and smooshing fences. I really think they might be the worst in town, so they got that going for them. They haven't even started on the tricky ones yet. I guess I'll have to be as benevolent as you and suppress my schadenfreude while I defend them.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I was out doing bids, met a 85 y/o lesbian and her 60 sumtin lover, it was hot


----------



## epicklein22

2treeornot2tree said:


> I tried the 24" bar today. OK on a perpendicular cut but when you cut the angled top of your wedge it didn't have enough snot. Runs good with a 18" bar. The guy that had it was running used motor oil instead of bar oil, so it leaks oil while sitting there. Got a new oil pump coming Monday for it. Got a 7 pin sprocket for it today so I can compare it to the 8 pin that's on it.



For a muff mod, I just took a small cut off wheel for a foredom and cut three slits and bent them open. Looks like fish fins/louvers. I did it above the oil cap. Picked up a nice gain. You got a really good deal at $230. Probably worth $350 or so.


----------



## treeman75

newsawtooth said:


> You said it Dano, the future will be hacked. I gave an acquaintance a good friends and family estimate, lower than I should have considering the scope of the work. He sought a half dozen other bids and talked the next lowest group into matching my quote and adding another 4 removals. Then he asked me if I could do it for their price. Well, the other "arborists" are doing it now. Not a whisper of PPE between the lot of 'em, spiking the trims, tearing off gutters, bouncing logs off the roof and smooshing fences. I really think they might be the worst in town, so they got that going for them. They haven't even started on the tricky ones yet. I guess I'll have to be as benevolent as you and suppress my schadenfreude while I defend them.



I hate people that price shop for the cheapest price and call the ones that do it part time with no equipment. When they want my to match their price I try to explain the difference and I stick to my price and tell them good luck.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I hate people that price shop for the cheapest price and call the ones that do it part time with no equipment. When they want my to match their price I try to explain the difference and I stick to my price and tell them good luck.



Yo, hows that weather back home


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> I was out doing bids, met a 85 y/o lesbian and her 60 sumtin lover, it was hot



I bet you were wanting to jump in the middle with um!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Yo, hows that weather back home



Its been cold, the high all week was like 33. Last year it was in the 80's. I know as soon as it warms up the phone is going to be ringing off the hook.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Sent my boys back home, they are pissed at the weather LOL. They hated it here, but loved the beach and the temps!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Sent my boys back home, they are pissed at the weather LOL. They hated it here, but loved the beach and the temps!



It seems like spring wont ever get here. All I have been hearing is how people want to get outside


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am taking my kids to LegoLand today. Expensive place.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Im sitting on the couch with my 1.5 year old little girl snuggling with me.


----------



## Grace Tree

Towed my lift 369 miles round trip to lift up some window washers inside this atrium. 
View attachment 286311

View attachment 286312

Told the guy I needed 7 ft. of height & 44" width to get it inside. Door was 6'6" . Who builds a building like this with a 6'6" door? Oh well, not my fault.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

Small Wood said:


> Towed my lift 369 miles round trip to lift up some window washers inside this atrium.
> View attachment 286311
> 
> View attachment 286312
> 
> Told the guy I needed 7 ft. of height & 44" width to get it inside. Door was 6'6" . Who builds a building like this with a 6'6" door? Oh well, not my fault.
> Phil



That machine looks like it could surely squeeze the extra 5" inches outta that doorway with one ram ! Maybe you can let the air outta the tracks and duck it through ! LOL I hope the trip down wasn't free !


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I am taking my kids to LegoLand today. Expensive place.
> Jeff



Man when I was a kid I had 4or 5 huge boxes of them , my dad built me a table outta 2 4x8 sheets of plywood out on the porch to build a town . I gave them all to my younger neighbor one day . My son has zero interest in them , hasn't ever even asked for one .


----------



## Grace Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> That machine looks like it could surely squeeze the extra 5" inches outta that doorway with one ram ! Maybe you can let the air outta the tracks and duck it through ! LOL I hope the trip down wasn't free !


Never thought about letting the air out. Guy wouldn't have any windows to wash if I'd have rammed. Not free. Nothing free anymore. They can check with the government if they want something for nothing.
Phil


----------



## treeman82

Can you flip the top boom over while it's traveling?

After being sick all day yesterday I got out of the house today to go check up on a few things. In my travels I noticed a local moron trying to do a job with a small boom truck. They had the truck set up directly under 24kV lines, and they were operating the boom off the chart. Made a quick phone call or two after that... maybe dispose of some people.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Can you flip the top boom over while it's traveling?
> 
> After being sick all day yesterday I got out of the house today to go check up on a few things. In my travels I noticed a local moron trying to do a job with a small boom truck. They had the truck set up directly under 24kV lines, and they were operating the boom off the chart. Made a quick phone call or two after that... maybe dispose of some people.



You reported them ?


----------



## no tree to big

treeman82 said:


> Can you flip the top boom over while it's traveling?
> 
> After being sick all day yesterday I got out of the house today to go check up on a few things. In my travels I noticed a local moron trying to do a job with a small boom truck. They had the truck set up directly under 24kV lines, and they were operating the boom off the chart. Made a quick phone call or two after that... maybe dispose of some people.



Dosent sound like snything i havent done before... The crane i run has a chart down to zero degrees and we use that thing like a crack whore


----------



## treeman82

They were running it at below zero. These are the local drunks... The operator was unlicensed... and they've owed me money for years... this was a target of opportunity, didn't really go out of my way for this one.


----------



## ducaticorse

Sold a cpl bobcats to.free up some cash for a.new chipper


----------



## mattfr12

Well we are moving to a new location working on it all day a lot of paperwork in buying commercial property. when i go tomorrow ill take some pictures all though its nothing but a bunch of trees with about 2 acres cleared at the moment. We wound up with 15 acres of commercial property off a state highway around 2 miles from downtown. and another 7 acres of residential that is attached where there currently is a house that we are gonna see if we can salvage it or just build a new one for us to live in. Cant wait to see what it turns into over the next year.


----------



## beastmaster

I went up to work for a company up in our local mountains that I use to be a foremen at. I trained their climber but they had three trees "he didn't feel comfortable doing." Boy did I get some mileage out of that. Their always clowning me about my age, so it was payback time. I hope he doesn't go home and cut his wrists. No it's non stop riding each other there. Not for the touchy or sensitive that crew.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Noodling some uglies, cutting a Y-section, and a few tough knotty red-oak resisters, to keep the 3-month old saw happy.

Some odd-angle cuts, which as a relative newb I had left sitting a few months until I had more familiarity with the saw, and a good plan on how to approach them without any mishaps. 

Followed by a bunch of splitting of some stinky pine that had been hanging around a week or two, that badly needed to start drying out.

View attachment 286444



And ... that's an amazing looking machine when you have the legs deployed (per the photos at your website), can't believe how high that tracked lift&bucket extends. Looks like something maybe a Fire dept could use.

I've been all the way to the very top just under the roof on a Distribution Center Forklift, but I think your lift has it beat by fair margin.



Small Wood said:


> Towed my lift 369 miles round trip to lift up some window washers inside this atrium.
> View attachment 286311
> 
> View attachment 286312
> 
> Told the guy I needed 7 ft. of height & 44" width to get it inside. Door was 6'6" . Who builds a building like this with a 6'6" door? Oh well, not my fault.
> Phil


----------



## MarquisTree

treeman82 said:


> Can you flip the top boom over while it's traveling?
> 
> After being sick all day yesterday I got out of the house today to go check up on a few things. In my travels I noticed a local moron trying to do a job with a small boom truck. They had the truck set up directly under 24kV lines, and they were operating the boom off the chart. Made a quick phone call or two after that... maybe dispose of some people.



How do you know what chart they were working off of? I set up directly under/near/around/next to all sorts of KV lines . How close were they approaching the lines?


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> How do you know what chart they were working off of? I set up directly under/near/around/next to all sorts of KV lines . How close were they approaching the lines?


Close enough to notify the authorities ......... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## richard t

treeclimber101 said:


> Close enough to notify the authorities ......... :hmm3grin2orange:




I might as well say it before someone else does if theres not enough work in you're area that you have to drive around looking for somebody doing something wrong to turn them in you need to move somewhere else.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

He already is "somewhere else", check his profile.


----------



## ropensaddle

MarquisTree said:


> How do you know what chart they were working off of? I set up directly under/near/around/next to all sorts of KV lines . How close were they approaching the lines?



2.3 Feet for qualified line clearance tree trimmers to 36kv under ideal conditions and with no rubbered up lines etc. with blankets etc which I never had put in place during my 25 years of clearing burning bush the separation changes with humidity temperature etc 2.3 is ideal conditions without blanket material for qualified line clearance personal. I can't tell you how close my boom has been to primaries though or things that happened in real line clearance day to day. However my bucket was hypot tested to 100kv each year and inspected by me regular for bird nests etc! I've seen insulators changed out hot out of buckets with hot gloves and blankets were used. We had our own hot gloves and protectors also tested regular they never were used just there in case of emergencies. non-qualified line personal don't go by qualified separation charts their separation starts at 10 feet to 1000 volts and rises with voltage. I've seen pictures where your crane was very close to overhead conductors and looked as though they had protection in place! I wont go calling in on people however I might investigate the site and talk with the people to see if they understand the hazard as all too often people don't and become statistics.


----------



## treeclimber101

richard t said:


> I might as well say it before someone else does if theres not enough work in you're area that you have to drive around looking for somebody doing something wrong to turn them in you need to move somewhere else.



I don't report people , I just point and laugh waiting for the chaos to ensue !!!! If I ever become a snitchasaurus Rex then your right ..... I will be hanging up my saws !


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't report people , I just point and laugh waiting for the chaos to ensue !!!! If I ever become a snitchasaurus Rex then your right ..... I will be hanging up my saws !



Honestly... what else am I supposed to do about people who have wronged me in the past? Granted it's not exactly ethical, but there's nothing illegal about being a rat. Burning up their trucks, physically assaulting them, murder, etc. on the other hand is both unethical and HIGHLY illegal. Over the years I've grown very tired of the crap I've taken from people, and will no longer tolerate it, or forgive. Even if it takes years. What does it take for time to make a phone call or two? File a report at night? I'm not going out of my way to find them, they make themselves vulnerable, and when I see that weakness, I take note.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Honestly... what else am I supposed to do about people who have wronged me in the past? Granted it's not exactly ethical, but there's nothing illegal about being a rat. Burning up their trucks, physically assaulting them, murder, etc. on the other hand is both unethical and HIGHLY illegal. Over the years I've grown very tired of the crap I've taken from people, and will no longer tolerate it, or forgive. Even if it takes years. What does it take for time to make a phone call or two? File a report at night? I'm not going out of my way to find them, they make themselves vulnerable, and when I see that weakness, I take note.



So just do what ya gotta do.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman82 said:


> Honestly... what else am I supposed to do about people who have wronged me in the past? Granted it's not exactly ethical, but there's nothing illegal about being a rat. Burning up their trucks, physically assaulting them, murder, etc. on the other hand is both unethical and HIGHLY illegal. Over the years I've grown very tired of the crap I've taken from people, and will no longer tolerate it, or forgive. Even if it takes years. What does it take for time to make a phone call or two? File a report at night? I'm not going out of my way to find them, they make themselves vulnerable, and when I see that weakness, I take note.



I've never met a tree company that does everything by the book, all the time, on every job. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Honestly... what else am I supposed to do about people who have wronged me in the past? Granted it's not exactly ethical, but there's nothing illegal about being a rat. Burning up their trucks, physically assaulting them, murder, etc. on the other hand is both unethical and HIGHLY illegal. Over the years I've grown very tired of the crap I've taken from people, and will no longer tolerate it, or forgive. Even if it takes years. What does it take for time to make a phone call or two? File a report at night? I'm not going out of my way to find them, they make themselves vulnerable, and when I see that weakness, I take note.



Well this advice is easiest said than done but I was raised to kill them with kindness and in the instances I used that teaching I sure slept well.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Honestly... what else am I supposed to do about people who have wronged me in the past? Granted it's not exactly ethical, but there's nothing illegal about being a rat. Burning up their trucks, physically assaulting them, murder, etc. on the other hand is both unethical and HIGHLY illegal. Over the years I've grown very tired of the crap I've taken from people, and will no longer tolerate it, or forgive. Even if it takes years. What does it take for time to make a phone call or two? File a report at night? I'm not going out of my way to find them, they make themselves vulnerable, and when I see that weakness, I take note.



Learn to embrace Kharma . No bad deed goes unpunished .


----------



## treemandan

beastmaster said:


> I went up to work for a company up in our local mountains that I use to be a foremen at. I trained their climber but they had three trees "he didn't feel comfortable doing." Boy did I get some mileage out of that. Their always clowning me about my age, so it was payback time. I hope he doesn't go home and cut his wrists. No it's non stop riding each other there. Not for the touchy or sensitive that crew.



Yer always tellin how it is.


----------



## timberland ts

I worked with some old school line trimmers for awhile. They were brutal. You either became a treeman or quit. Ive seen them make grown men cry. Kind of felt bad for the ones that were to dumb to figure out they were the but of the joke.


----------



## cfield

timberland ts said:


> I worked with some old school line trimmers for awhile. They were brutal. You either became a treeman or quit. Ive seen them make grown men cry. Kind of felt bad for the ones that were to dumb to figure out they were the but of the joke.



Haha 3 or 4 guys came to mind when I read this, old school guys. You either get the hang of it or take a hike! Only way to win there respect is keep your mouth shut and work your balls off. Then once they know your a good worker they ease up and start teaching ya things. Cant blame them though, they've seen so many guys come and go.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I put 2 new batteries in the dump truck , then pulled the starter ,because the starter was arching on a loose bolt , then I pulled the rear wheel because a soft pedal only to find that I lost a shoe retainer nail and the spring got torn up in the drum , it's the 4 th time that has happened in a little under 2 months , I replaced both calibers and obviously shoes all new hardware and a new reservoir , so has anyone had problems with the self adjuster backing off the adjuster ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I put 2 new batteries in the dump truck , then pulled the starter ,because the starter was arching on a loose bolt , then I pulled the rear wheel because a soft pedal only to find that I lost a shoe retainer nail and the spring got torn up in the drum , it's the 4 th time that has happened in a little under 2 months , I replaced both calibers and obviously shoes all new hardware and a new reservoir , so has anyone had problems with the self adjuster backing off the adjuster ?



Weird,,,sounds like a vibration thing. IDK.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I put 2 new batteries in the dump truck , then pulled the starter ,because the starter was arching on a loose bolt , then I pulled the rear wheel because a soft pedal only to find that I lost a shoe retainer nail and the spring got torn up in the drum , it's the 4 th time that has happened in a little under 2 months , I replaced both calibers and obviously shoes all new hardware and a new reservoir , so has anyone had problems with the self adjuster backing off the adjuster ?



If the nubs on the star wheel adjuster become worn the ratchet lever won't be able to hold it in place and it is possible to lose adjustment. Is the ratchet lever cable broken?


My refund check came today so I called the dealership and said I wanted to buy a truck. They seemed not to take me seriously, I dunno but I allready feel like just finding another used wreck to last another few years or even putting money into the wreck I drive now.

Last week I got a tet-anus shot and got tet-anus. My arm blew up and I froze in a puddle of sweat for 3 days so I drank a bunch of my kid's tylenol with codiene that she got when they yanked one of her teef on the day I got my tet-anus shot. It said to give kids 2 teaspoons and adults 1 tablespoon, I dunno, seems to me 2 teaspoons equal 1 table spoon. I tossed half the bottle back on Thursday and got out of bed today. The kid only begged for it once on the ride home from the surgeon. 

I really am not into getting this new truck. Seems they are nothing but flash and cash and it won't take long for me to scratch it.


----------



## timberland ts

We had two guys with 25yrs plus workin with us for a while. We were on an offroad job i asked one of them what there guys name was. Told me dont know need to ck the time sheet i dont remember till theyve been here a year.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> If the nubs on the star wheel adjuster become worn the ratchet lever won't be able to hold it in place and it is possible to lose adjustment. Is the ratchet lever cable broken?



No I replaced the cables . Not the adjusters though , but the shoes had these tits right where the spring sits , so I ground them off , maybe that was jumping the spring , I have had the problem with the front shoe passenger side 4xs replaced the hardware 2xs and same thing . It's being very unruly


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Weird,,,sounds like a vibration thing. IDK.
> Jeff



New drum too . Almost wiped it out with the spring being ground into the shoe and galges in the drum ..... Argggggggg .


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I put 2 new batteries in the dump truck , then pulled the starter ,because the starter was arching on a loose bolt , then I pulled the rear wheel because a soft pedal only to find that I lost a shoe retainer nail and the spring got torn up in the drum , it's the 4 th time that has happened in a little under 2 months , I replaced both calibers and obviously shoes all new hardware and a new reservoir , so has anyone had problems with the self adjuster backing off the adjuster ?



You are making no sense. Caliper? Shoes? What are you working on? Resevoir? WTF?


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You are making no sense. Caliper? Shoes? What are you working on? Resevoir? WTF?


Over the last 2 months I have replaced the entire brake system minus the backing plates on the back of the truck , oh and the lines ...... Since then I have had problems with that side and that shoe in particular , your right I should clarify . I did it all no rotors on the front though


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> No I replaced the cables . Not the adjusters though , but the shoes had these tits right where the spring sits , so I ground them off , maybe that was jumping the spring , I have had the problem with the front shoe passenger side 4xs replaced the hardware 2xs and same thing . It's being very unruly



Are these "tits" for locating the retention springs? The springs held in with the "nails" or pins that keep breaking?


----------



## treeclimber101

Not because of the shoe issue because all was all beat . I decided for the 1000.00 I will just replace it all ...... After that I started having issues with this wheel , I have already changed the hardware but the adjuster teeth and the adjuster look fine and they work , I can see the adjuster moving when you pump the brakes .


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Are these "tits" for locating the retention springs? The springs held in with the "nails" or pins that keep breaking?



Nails , center of shoe . The top and bottom spring are fine .... Just the center green spring


----------



## treeclimber101

In this pic it would be right side center shoe


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> In this pic it would be right side center shoe



You are confusing the hell out of me. What spring keeps breaking? The long one that is just above the star wheel adjuster? that is the closest to green I see in the pic.

It kinda looks like the right side of that spring is in the wrong hole. It also looks like the spring assembly on the end of the adjuster cable could be making contact with the green spring and should be hooked to the lever on the outside.

It also looks like the wheel cylinder is leaking pretty damn bad. It also looks like the holes in the backing plate for the "nails" are worn to big.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I put 2 new batteries in the dump truck , then pulled the starter ,because the starter was arching on a loose bolt , then I pulled the rear wheel because a soft pedal only to find that I lost a shoe retainer nail and the spring got torn up in the drum , it's the 4 th time that has happened in a little under 2 months , I replaced both calibers and obviously shoes all new hardware and a new reservoir , so has anyone had problems with the self adjuster backing off the adjuster ?



I bought a truck once that the adjusters backed off I knew exactly what happened. Adjusters will fit either side but their is a lefty and righty get them on wrong side and yup they losen each time brakes are applied


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You are confusing the hell out of me. What spring keeps breaking? The long one that is just above the star wheel adjuster? that is the closest to green I see in the pic.
> 
> It kinda looks like the right side of that spring is in the wrong hole. It also looks like the spring assembly on the end of the adjuster cable could be making contact with the green spring and should be hooked to the lever on the outside.
> 
> It also looks like the wheel cylinder is leaking pretty damn bad. It also looks like the holes in the backing plate for the "nails" are worn to big.



Dead center shoe , but that is just a google pic , not my actual truck , red spring mod way down the right side .


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Dead center shoe , but that is just a google pic , not my actual truck , red spring mod way down the right side .



My right or yer right Dumbass! Jesus Christ I wish I had that half bottle of codeine right now. The only red spring is the one at the top under the cylinder. The retention springs on the nails are brown and the one above the star wheel is turquoise! How can we tell what wrong with yer truck if we are not even looking at yer truck?


----------



## ropensaddle

Put the adjuster body on a wire wheel clean it up and look for L or R stamped onto it. However I seem to remember a friend got a set that were stamped wrong at the factory or so he said but if you look at how the lever will turn the star if it go's in when you turn it that way its on wrong side of truck!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Put the adjuster body on a wire wheel clean it up and look for L or R stamped onto it. However I seem to remember a friend got a set that were stamped wrong at the factory or so he said but if you look at how the lever will turn the star if it go's in when you turn it that way its on wrong side of truck!



You would have to be real smart to figure out how to get that adjuster on backwards.

It wouldn't surprise me if the reason the spring ( whatever spring we are talking about that is) kept breaking is because they are cheaply made crap.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> My right or yer right Dumbass! Jesus Christ I wish I had that half bottle of codeine right now. The only red spring is the one at the top under the cylinder. The retention springs on the nails are brown and the one above the star wheel is turquoise! How can we tell what wrong with yer truck if we are not even looking at yer truck?



#### Ben sorry I am colored blind man it looks red to me , and the mechanic told me it was red , so your saying its blue , lets just forget about this nonsense for tonight I am sorry my bad !


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> You would have to be real smart to figure out how to get that adjuster on backwards.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the reason the spring ( whatever spring we are talking about that is) kept breaking is because they are cheaply made crap.



didn't say backwards said wrong side they are left tread one side right hand thread other or passenger driver !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> #### Ben sorry I am colored blind man it looks red to me , and the mechanic told me it was red , so your saying its blue , lets just forget about this nonsense for tonight I am sorry my bad !



Dude, are you kidding me? No, no, we are going to settle this now, there is no way I can go to sleep at this point. Now lets start again, from the beginning:

Looking at the picture you posted which spring is the one that keeps breaking?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> didn't say backwards said wrong side they are left tread one side right hand thread othe or passenger driver !



Oh Yeah! That could be a problem.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Oh Yeah! That could be a problem.



yes it loosens every time brakes are applied but I also agree hardware on some kits are friggin cheezy


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Dude, are you kidding me? No, no, we are going to settle this now, there is no way I can go to sleep at this point. Now lets start again, from the beginning:
> 
> Looking at the picture you posted which spring is the one that keeps breaking?



Alright .... Ya know the brown spring that hooks the shoe and get set on the nail , well that keeps falling off ..... Not breaking the nail or the spring , just falls off . So we are talking about the "brown" keeper spring for the center of the shoe , not the longer turquoise top or bottom spring , not the adjuster or cable just one spring .


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> yes it loosens every time brakes are applied but I also agree hardware on some kits are friggin cheezy



I get that rope but why is the spring popping ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well it snowed today. Made a whooping $50 today. Was warm enough out that it melted a couple hours after it snowed. Worst part is that we were going to start working 40 hrs a week this week, and this snow is gonna keep us from working until it melts. If it aint one thing, its something else.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I get that rope but why is the spring popping ?



You are going to have to get a pic of your rig.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I get that rope but why is the spring popping ?



Give me a second to look where you mentioned but for your question if slack adjusters turn wrong your wheel cylinders will have to over compensate to take up that slack which in turn is added movement likely not the cause of the spring problem is the keeper wallerd?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> your right I should clarify . I did it all no rotors on the front though



There ya go,,,,
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

@ ROPE ............Wallerd????? Sorry I had to google that word and yes they were a bit "wallerd" LOL


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Give me a second to look where you mentioned but for your question if slack adjusters turn wrong your wheel cylinders will have to over compensate to take up that slack which in turn is added movement likely not the cause of the spring problem is the keeper wallerd?



He said that all the springs are new and keepers ( nails) usually come in the kits and once you get it together it does usually stay together. I am kinda wondering if the bosses are worn causing the shoe to pivot when the brakes are applied causing the spring to pop.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I get that rope but why is the spring popping ?



Well just a guess here the spring is in the wrong way or the wrong shoe there is a primary and secondary shoe on many vehicles and sometimes the holes are a bit different !


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> He said that all the springs are new and keepers ( nails) usually come in the kits and once you get it together it does usually stay together. I am kinda wondering if the bosses are worn causing the shoe to pivot when the brakes are applied causing the spring to pop.



Possibly also possible if the adjusters are in fact loosening that pivot could be intensified. Its been a while since seeing that particular set up for me but it should be too hard to figure out ! with pics of his actual set up


----------



## ropensaddle

My memory is coming back 101 your meaning the little spring that is short and has a small end and larger hook end am I correct ?


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> My memory is coming back 101 your meaning the little spring that is short and has a small end and larger hook end am I correct ?



Correct .....


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Correct .....



Ok so when u installed it did u have to pry it around to the nail or just onto the nail ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> He said that all the springs are new and keepers ( nails) usually come in the kits and once you get it together it does usually stay together. I am kinda wondering if the bosses are worn causing the shoe to pivot when the brakes are applied causing the spring to pop.



Grease1,,
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ok so when u installed it did u have to pry it around to the nail or just onto the nail ?



You don't really pry those, you have to compress them then position the keeper over it then release the spring. It can be a pain. I imagine if not done correctly one could have wallerd it up enough so it pops out. I use a flat headed screw driver with a slot cut into the middle of the head.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I just can't believe I'm so bored in this motel room that I've been sitting here the last two hours waiting with bated breath to see if y'all figure it out. This pipeline job is killing me. 6 more weeks.... Hope y'all get ot figured out.


----------



## treemandan

TheJollyLogger said:


> I just can't believe I'm so bored in this motel room that I've been sitting here the last two hours waiting with bated breath to see if y'all figure it out. This pipeline job is killing me. 6 more weeks.... Hope y'all get ot figured out.



We are all in this together. Hell is other people... and their Godamned trucks.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> You don't really pry those, you have to compress them then position the keeper over it then release the spring. It can be a pain. I imagine if not done correctly one could have wallerd it up enough so it pops out. I use a flat headed screw driver with a slot cut into the middle of the head.



Right but if he just hooked it and did not put that small end in right it would be easy and would come apart! It's been a long time for me on that set up but seems as if that spring can be put in wrong?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Right but if he just hooked it and did not put that small end in right it would be easy and would come apart! It's been a long time for me on that set up but seems as if that spring can be put in wrong?



I don't remember exactly, it may have a weird twist where it goes into the shoe that could be confusing. I kinda get the idea Eddy would know about that.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I don't remember exactly, it may have a weird twist where it goes into the shoe that could be confusing. I kinda get the idea Eddy would know about that.



Yeah well the real reason I chimed in was his question about adjuster losening and I do know what causes that and it just could cause the other as well. If I were him i would check those first. the shoes are sometimes different but should be stamped front or primary I've had that cause confusion a time or two also! Also seen left hand lug nuts one side and right the other  65 buick wildcat if my memory was right 326 motor.


----------



## [email protected]

*Brakes*



treeclimber101 said:


> Today I put 2 new batteries in the dump truck , then pulled the starter ,because the starter was arching on a loose bolt , then I pulled the rear wheel because a soft pedal only to find that I lost a shoe retainer nail and the spring got torn up in the drum , it's the 4 th time that has happened in a little under 2 months , I replaced both calibers and obviously shoes all new hardware and a new reservoir , so has anyone had problems with the self adjuster backing off the adjuster ?



Typically the adjuster cannot back off by itself, if the hardware is bent up, or out of position, sometimes even on the wrong side of the machine?... yes. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected]

*Leak?*



treeclimber101 said:


> In this pic it would be right side center shoe



Yo, What's leaking? Looks like the wheel cylinder? Or is it just from the pot?


----------



## treeclimber101

Nothing is leaking I keep losing the shoe retaining spring , I shouldn't have posted that pic it's not my truck it's just a pic I managed to find of one one line


----------



## mattfr12

Picked me up a absolute no rust cummins off Craigslist couldn't believe it. Paint is as nice as my other trucks guy really took care if it. 150k miles paid 6500.00 my f550 was 27k and in about the same shape I finally really got a good deal instead of some scam


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> Picked me up a absolute no rust cummins off Craigslist couldn't believe it. Paint is as nice as my other trucks guy really took care if it. 150k miles paid 6500.00 my f550 was 27k and in about the same shape I finally really got a good deal instead of some scam



Nice find Matt!!
Oh, what year is it?


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> Nice find Matt!!
> Oh, what year is it?



96 guy passed his wife was selling his stuff from masonry business. That's the year the HP was increased on that motor to like 210

It only takes like 150$ in parts to really make that motor come alive.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

Nice Truck, Congrats! Is it 4wd?

Mike


----------



## mattfr12

Mikecutstrees said:


> Nice Truck, Congrats! Is it 4wd?
> 
> Mike



No its 2wd actually was kind of looking for a little 2wd log hauler all my others are 4wd which is nice but uses more fuel. 4wd would have been nice but around here most contractors don't buy it they stay pavement bound.


----------



## cfield

mattfr12 said:


> Picked me up a absolute no rust cummins off Craigslist couldn't believe it. Paint is as nice as my other trucks guy really took care if it. 150k miles paid 6500.00 my f550 was 27k and in about the same shape I finally really got a good deal instead of some scam



I got the exact same truck, mines a 99', thing is a work horse. I love the tool boxes, you can fit alot of gear in them. I did have to put a lift pump in at the tune of $3k and a computer at around $1500, but otherwise a great truck. Mines 4wd, thing will go ne where, I got a 9' plow for it works awesome.


----------



## squad143

Was too nice a day today, so instead of sitting inside doing my taxes, I went for a drive by the local Sthil dealer. Came home with a used 441 that someone was selling on consignment. It's in good shape, good compression. It will fit nicely between my modded 044 and 046.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> 96 guy passed his wife was selling his stuff from masonry business. That's the year the HP was increased on that motor to like 210
> 
> It only takes like 150$ in parts to really make that motor come alive.



Nice rig Matt.

If I said I was jealous I'd be lying...

Cause you taint the only one who thought today would be a good day to buy a Dodge. :cool2:


At first I drove a brand new 1500 but when I parked it I ran the plastic bumper into the curb and thought " this will never do." The salesman suggested I look at the 2009 Power Wagon 2500 they had sitting in the Pre-owned lot and that was enough for me. This pic isn't the one I bought, mine is a dreamy dark blue with 7200 miles on it. I would have drove it home and snapped a pic but I had to drive my old Ford back so I could pull the plow frame and cap off. They gave me 600 bucks fer the wallerd up terd and hesitated to test drive it. 

The PW comes with a factory Warn 12,000 lb winch, 4:56 gears, BFG At's, 6 year/80k full warranty and a steel bumper positioned higher than yer above average curb height. I can't wait to pick it up and start driving it through the lawns as I have a couple lined up with which to do so... and Thank God cause now I need to pay for this damn thing.


----------



## treeman75

Steffen Truck Inventory I looked at this one today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Steffen Truck Inventory I looked at this one today.



Nice looking truck, but for about 10k more you can get a new one with no miles and a warrentee.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice looking truck, but for about 10k more you can get a new one with no miles and a warrentee.



We can't all wipe our asses with 100 dollars bills Ok Rockerfeller?


I am hoping you and yer wonton noodle of a ground guy can come down sometime next week and help me drive my truck through this lawn down the street.:msp_wink:

There is one small tree that needs a couple low limbs hacked off, its possible for Jason if he wants.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice looking truck, but for about 10k more you can get a new one with no miles and a warrentee.



I havent really looked at new but I know the MSRP is around 60k for that truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a really beautiful and productive day, 
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## treeman75

average trade in is 26750. and clean retail is 32250. My uncle is the shop manager and I can buy it for 25500. The truck is the owners and is pretty clean. It says it has a engine brake, where would it be located? I didnt see a button for it when I drove it.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> average trade in is 26750. and clean retail is 32250. My uncle is the shop manager and I can buy it for 25500. The truck is the owners and is pretty clean. It says it has a engine brake, where would it be located? I didnt see a button for it when I drove it.



No, no he said the engine was broke!

I gotta tell ya, dealing with these salesmen today, I swear, in the first office they said 3.9 %, by the time I got to the last office it was up 4.2 and they acted like I was nuts when I said " what about the warranty?" REALLY! They were like, " 30 days" and I was like " getting up to leave" but then the warranty appeared as if dropped from Heaven. It was truly a miracle. I think they tried to make me pay them for my trade in.

I gotta say that from I have seen the truck you are looking seems like as decent of a deal as you can expect. Its a lot of truck and I think it would be quite more around these parts where people have em to drive in bad whether soes not to get the Benz wet.

Speaking of Benz's: A lady at gymnastics told me today. that one day she pulled her ten year old Benz into her driveway where it proceeded to catch fire and explode igniting her and her neighbor's house burning them to the ground. She said they were still trying to figure out why it did that. I asked her if she got another Benz.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> average trade in is 26750. and clean retail is 32250. My uncle is the shop manager and I can buy it for 25500. The truck is the owners and is pretty clean. It says it has a engine brake, where would it be located? I didnt see a button for it when I drove it.



It's probably just in the tow haul button it just downshifts the tranny. Engine brakes on small motors don't really do much because they don't make any back pressure like the big diesels do.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> I havent really looked at new but I know the MSRP is around 60k for that truck.



A cummins you might as well save the money and just get one with a 100k on it. The bodies fall apart before the motor. The old 12 valve is a boss you can turn them into a power house for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> I havent really looked at new but I know the MSRP is around 60k for that truck.



I bought a brand new Dodge 3500 dually for $48,000 in January 2012.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> average trade in is 26750. and clean retail is 32250. My uncle is the shop manager and I can buy it for 25500. The truck is the owners and is pretty clean. It says it has a engine brake, where would it be located? I didnt see a button for it when I drove it.



Mine is one the dash.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> It's probably just in the tow haul button it just downshifts the tranny. Engine brakes on small motors don't really do much because they don't make any back pressure like the big diesels do.



Your ass is out! I have a engine brake on my dually, and when you have the engine brake on, i can maintain a speed going down the steepest grade without using the brakes. In tow/ haul, as you slow down, the truck down shifts to a lower gear, and reapplys the engine brake.

If you use the engine brake without being loaded, it will drastically cut down on how much your on the brakes. It doesnt work as well unloaded, but it does slow you down.


----------



## [email protected]

*Engine brakes.*



treeman75 said:


> average trade in is 26750. and clean retail is 32250. My uncle is the shop manager and I can buy it for 25500. The truck is the owners and is pretty clean. It says it has a engine brake, where would it be located? I didnt see a button for it when I drove it.



True engine brakes have a collapsible solenoid valve that goes between the exhaust valve stems and the rocker arms, and just collapse when activated to prevent the exhaust valves from opening, trapping combustion gases above the pistons causing a reversal of torque on the engine crankshaft, and thus slowing the vehicle.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

Did Epcot center monday, legoland yesterday....was a bit chilly, but kids had a good time! Had an awesome Banyan tree there, never seen one of them before, amazing tree! Cold here this morning only 3 degrees celsius! Supposed to warm up starting tomorrow though!:cool2:


----------



## Reg

Some target practice at the end of yesterday. The home owners were out: West Coast Faller v Mancunian Hacker - YouTube


----------



## Pelorus

Enjoyed watching that vid, Reg. 
Looked like you guys were having fun working with each other too, which makes for a great day.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your ass is out! I have a engine brake on my dually, and when you have the engine brake on, i can maintain a speed going down the steepest grade without using the brakes. In tow/ haul, as you slow down, the truck down shifts to a lower gear, and reapplys the engine brake.
> 
> If you use the engine brake without being loaded, it will drastically cut down on how much your on the brakes. It doesnt work as well unloaded, but it does slow you down.



Mine slowed me it was sort cool too bad 7 mpg


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Mine slowed me it was sort cool too bad 7 mpg



I get 11.5 with or without the engine brake on


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> I get 11.5 with or without the engine brake on




mine always was about 7 with without i had the 6.7!


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> I bought a brand new Dodge 3500 dually for $48,000 in January 2012.



I look at it like im saving 25k and financing for 3 years instead of 5-6.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Some target practice at the end of yesterday. The home owners were out: West Coast Faller v Mancunian Hacker - YouTube




Interesting technique at 10:40 where you stare into the chip exhaust. I looked in the manual but couldn't find any procedures on how to do that . Would you mind giving me some pointers soes I's knows hows two's fills mys shorts wif saws dusts properly?

Man, a-couple-O-gents out measuring each other's wood. WTF did I stumble onto?:rolleyes2:

Anywho: I cut the plow frame off my truck without setting fire to it, myself or anything else. Even managed to get it off without dropping it on my toes. I feel like I accomplished something. I have to get the camper shell off and get everything out of it. Boy, there sure is a lot of stuff in our trucks. Do we really need all this stuff?

I am selling the camper shell cheap if anyone is interested. Its in good shape, not a ratty pos but needs new locks.

Also selling my Warn 9k winch for a few hundred. I needs a solenoid pack or maybe the hand held control switch but the winch itself is in fine shape and not that old or used.

Also selling the Snow X spreader controller which works fine.


----------



## treeman75

I have read that people are getting 15-20mpg


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> I have read that people are getting 15-20mpg



I heard it from my salesman but never saw it on my cummins of course when I decided to sell it it needed some work computer adjustments etc so maybe had I not sold it mpg would have increased i sold it with 28k on the clock anyway i'm going to load the 79 3 or four times today so see yall.


----------



## treeman75

Reg said:


> Some target practice at the end of yesterday. The home owners were out: West Coast Faller v Mancunian Hacker - YouTube



That was funny. You really had your buddy second guessing.


----------



## timberland ts

Am i in a unique area or do the rest of you have the same thing. I have about 15 tree companies close and they all own cranes. Went and looked at a 20t national this am 66' main boom with a jib should be able to reach most everything with it. Was used at a marina and is in real good shape. Think i might grab it. For the mony cant beat it. Has a good flat bed body for wood.


----------



## treeman75

timberland ts said:


> Am i in a unique area or do the rest of you have the same thing. I have about 15 tree companies close and they all own cranes. Went and looked at a 20t national this am 66' main boom with a jib should be able to reach most everything with it. Was used at a marina and is in real good shape. Think i might grab it. For the mony cant beat it. Has a good flat bed body for wood.



We have around 7, thats not counting the assplundg part timers or guys with pickups. There is only one with a crane.


----------



## no tree to big

timberland ts said:


> Am i in a unique area or do the rest of you have the same thing. I have about 15 tree companies close and they all own cranes. Went and looked at a 20t national this am 66' main boom with a jib should be able to reach most everything with it. Was used at a marina and is in real good shape. Think i might grab it. For the mony cant beat it. Has a good flat bed body for wood.



Around me theres prob like 50 ligit or close to legit companies id say i can only think of about 7 or 8 with cranes that ive seen not sayin there not out there though...

Yes with that crane you can do a lot we have a smaller crane then a lot of people normally run in the fleet i think its a 14 ton with 63 feet of stick has a double jib cant pick with the second jib out unless the pieces are tiny... And with the single i think its limited to like under 2k at any angle... But we do a lot with it, many times its to short and wish i had only 10 more feet and i find myself doing dumb stuff to get the job done... I would take a look for something with 80'+


----------



## timberland ts

There are probly Thirty companies total. But these guys with the cranes get the majority of the work. Ive lost a bunch of jobs because i dont own one. Ive rented some but it keeps the cost up and alot of people ask for the crane they think it is the norm.


----------



## mattfr12

[email protected] said:


> True engine brakes have a collapsible solenoid valve that goes between the exhaust valve stems and the rocker arms, and just collapse when activated to prevent the exhaust valves from opening, trapping combustion gases above the pistons causing a reversal of torque on the engine crankshaft, and thus slowing the vehicle.:msp_thumbup:



I mean I guess an exhaust would do a little in a pickup but a real engine breaks will almost bring it to a hault on high. Pickup motors don't move enough air exhaust beaks rely on back pressure the more pressure the more they work that was a neat sales gimmick when I first saw the commercial my Chevy has it, i think they all offer it.

If you want the really good gas mileage out of the cummins you need a fuel plate and at least a 4" straight pipe. I usually remove the limiter springs but you have to watch who you let drive it. As you can really wind it out but all that is a couple hundred and turns the truck into some real power.

I ordered all the crap from diesel performance last night to get some power out of my old girl.


----------



## treeman75

Sergio García climbs tree to play shot ... but then injures himself | Sport | guardian.co.uk


----------



## treeman75

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaurs_(TV_series)Me and my boys are watching this on netflix. I forgot how funny it was, the dad works as a tree pusher.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinosaurs_(TV_series)Me and my boys are watching this on netflix. I forgot how funny it was, the dad works as a tree pusher.



I haven't seen that in years was kind of funny


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I mean I guess an exhaust would do a little in a pickup but a real engine breaks will almost bring it to a hault on high. Pickup motors don't move enough air exhaust beaks rely on back pressure the more pressure the more they work that was a neat sales gimmick when I first saw the commercial my Chevy has it, i think they all offer it.
> 
> If you want the really good gas mileage out of the cummins you need a fuel plate and at least a 4" straight pipe. I usually remove the limiter springs but you have to watch who you let drive it. As you can really wind it out but all that is a couple hundred and turns the truck into some real power.
> 
> I ordered all the crap from diesel performance last night to get some power out of my old girl.


Doesn't matter the size of the engine , if you put a brake on it it's gonna work with the same ratio as a larger motor , I would take it that you completely understand the system and how it works .... Right ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey, It was a beautiful day! Very productive!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## chief116

ran the 60 ton today. Been in it all week after making a few picks here and there, couple trees now and then. What a beast that thing is. First pick was 7800 pounds, last pick was 110 feet away. 

Did 11 trees at 2 jobsites total, what a rush!


----------



## jefflovstrom

chief116 said:


> First pick was 7800 pounds, last pick was 110 feet away.



Question, The first pick at 7800 pounds,,,How much boom was out?
Question, last pick was 110 feet away,,,,What did that weigh? 
Jeff


----------



## Reg

treeman75 said:


> That was funny. You really had your buddy second guessing.



Jareds a senior faller for BC Forest Service.....but during the off-season pick up some work at a company I also do some climbing for. He's a solid guy and knows his stuff, but boy does he have an answer for everything. I really, really didn't want to lose to him. just like to point out also that we tipped those stumps after we'd finished for the day, about 5:30.


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Question, The first pick at 7800 pounds,,,How much boom was out?
> Question, last pick was 110 feet away,,,,What did that weigh?
> Jeff



Easy. 

A. Wasn't out far.

B. Next to nothing.


----------



## chief116

116 ft of stick for the big pick, 4 and a half sections of boom, good for 11,200 pounds

Full stick, 110 feet away, piece was around 2200.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> ran the 60 ton today. Been in it all week after making a few picks here and there, couple trees now and then. What a beast that thing is. First pick was 7800 pounds, last pick was 110 feet away.
> 
> Did 11 trees at 2 jobsites total, what a rush!



Do you work for Dan?


----------



## beastmaster

*That would of been bad!*

Finished up the Oak tree in front of gift shop at arborioum, but before we left we were going to take out a small sycamore that they needed removed. I suited up put in the choker and started to lower my self to the ground. It wasn't big and we were going to take it in one pick. There was a fence, I had to lower on my self on the other side. I almost was about to land in some bushes when my slow thought process clicked on,"Poison Oak", the area was infested. I am highly allergic to it and start itching just looking at it. The crane was already tentioned so I had to footlock my way up and over to the safety of the otherside of the fence. I was experimenting for the first time using a pulley for my rope off the crane. That made my getaway a lot easier.
We sent a new guy over the fence and he made the cut. Said he didn't know if he's allergic or not. he'll know tomorrow.View attachment 287146
View attachment 287147
View attachment 287148


----------



## mr. holden wood

Reg said:


> Jareds a senior faller for BC Forest Service.....but during the off-season pick up some work at a company I also do some climbing for. He's a solid guy and knows his stuff, but boy does he have an answer for everything. I really, really didn't want to lose to him. just like to point out also that we tipped those stumps after we'd finished for the day, about 5:30.


 Thats funny, you can tell he's a govt. worker.Checking the wind,wanting wedges bla blah just cut that fn pole down.You even gave him the fir, bet he would of whined even more with your poplar. Funny vid.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

timberland ts said:


> Am i in a unique area or do the rest of you have the same thing. I have about 15 tree companies close and they all own cranes. Went and looked at a 20t national this am 66' main boom with a jib should be able to reach most everything with it. Was used at a marina and is in real good shape. Think i might grab it. For the mony cant beat it. Has a good flat bed body for wood.



Theres atleast 7 tree companys within 10 miles of me.


----------



## treemandan

beastmaster said:


> Finished up the Oak tree in front of gift shop at arborioum, but before we left we were going to take out a small sycamore that they needed removed. I suited up put in the choker and started to lower my self to the ground. It wasn't big and we were going to take it in one pick. There was a fence, I had to lower on my self on the other side. I almost was about to land in some bushes when my slow thought process clicked on,"Poison Oak", the area was infested. I am highly allergic to it and start itching just looking at it. The crane was already tentioned so I had to footlock my way up and over to the safety of the otherside of the fence. I was experimenting for the first time using a pulley for my rope off the crane. That made my getaway a lot easier.
> We sent a new guy over the fence and he made the cut. Said he didn't know if he's allergic or not. he'll know tomorrow.View attachment 287146
> View attachment 287147
> View attachment 287148



What is the difference between PI and PO?


----------



## ropensaddle

yesterday pieced down 43" catalpa and a 33" dead pine. Today will either be a 42 " red oak or clean up in the woods project not sure which I feel like doing


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> What is the difference between PI and PO?



I got this Danno, One has a I and the other has a O, that was a pretty easy question for me ......next!


----------



## squad143

Last fall I looked at a silver maple for a client that the city wanted cut down due to a complaint from her neighbours that it was hazardous. She wanted my opinion and I told her at the time, that I'm sure the city would have sent an arborist to make that determination and not just someone from bylaw. Since I was doing other quotes in the area, I dropped by to have a look.
It was 40" DBH in their front yard, and one look at the rot in the main trunk section, I can understand why the neighbours were complaining. I gave her a quote and did not hear from her, thinking she may have gone with another company.

Last week I get a frantic call from her saying that the city had just personally served her. Apparently she did not pick up the 2 prior registered letters from the post office that were delivered over the winter. The order stated that she has 30 days to have the tree removed or the city will have it removed and fine her up to $25,000. I told her we'd get it done in two weeks, after I had rearranged my schedule. I notified the enforcement officer of the date we'd be removing the tree and she asked me if that included the work to the trees in the back of the property that were included in the order. 

That threw up too many flags for me. I contacted the homeowner and advised them my quote did not include the rear trees, which she understood. I also stated that I was going to have her sign a contract and that I would require 1/2 the price of the job (cash or certified cheque) on the morning of the job date and the remainder when we were finished. No problem she told me, but she just wanted to talk with her husband about it.

Two days go by and I call today and end up talking with the husband who asks if I can reduce the price if I leave the wood. Very small yard. Then he asks if we can cut it up and put in in the back yard. We'd have to load it in a pick up to go through an alley to access the back yard. I said the price would be the same as if we take it away. It would actually be more work. Then he asks if we can just leave it on the front lawn and he'll bury it with topsoil. It would completely fill his tiny front yard. I explained this, gave him my reduced price, but said that if bylaw did not allow this (I knew they wouldn't) we'd have to charge him more to come back and get the wood that the reduction we gave him to leave it. 

Then he said that he wasn't going to go with me, he'd "chance it". 

I honestly think they don't have the money. It will be unfortunate when the city puts a huge bill on their property taxes.


----------



## Grace Tree

beastmaster said:


> Finished up the Oak tree in front of gift shop at arborioum, but before we left we were going to take out a small sycamore that they needed removed. I suited up put in the choker and started to lower my self to the ground. It wasn't big and we were going to take it in one pick. There was a fence, I had to lower on my self on the other side. I almost was about to land in some bushes when my slow thought process clicked on,"Poison Oak", the area was infested. I am highly allergic to it and start itching just looking at it. The crane was already tentioned so I had to footlock my way up and over to the safety of the otherside of the fence. I was experimenting for the first time using a pulley for my rope off the crane. That made my getaway a lot easier.
> We sent a new guy over the fence and he made the cut. Said he didn't know if he's allergic or not. he'll know tomorrow.View attachment 287146
> View attachment 287147
> View attachment 287148


Tyvek suits. Always carry some in the truck for PI or PO or since I'm old, in case I poop my pants but want to keep working or stop at McDonalds on the way home.
Phil


----------



## treemandan

squad143 said:


> Last fall I looked at a silver maple for a client that the city wanted cut down due to a complaint from her neighbours that it was hazardous. She wanted my opinion and I told her at the time, that I'm sure the city would have sent an arborist to make that determination and not just someone from bylaw. Since I was doing other quotes in the area, I dropped by to have a look.
> It was 40" DBH in their front yard, and one look at the rot in the main trunk section, I can understand why the neighbours were complaining. I gave her a quote and did not hear from her, thinking she may have gone with another company.
> 
> Last week I get a frantic call from her saying that the city had just personally served her. Apparently she did not pick up the 2 prior registered letters from the post office that were delivered over the winter. The order stated that she has 30 days to have the tree removed or the city will have it removed and fine her up to $25,000. I told her we'd get it done in two weeks, after I had rearranged my schedule. I notified the enforcement officer of the date we'd be removing the tree and she asked me if that included the work to the trees in the back of the property that were included in the order.
> 
> That threw up too many flags for me. I contacted the homeowner and advised them my quote did not include the rear trees, which she understood. I also stated that I was going to have her sign a contract and that I would require 1/2 the price of the job (cash or certified cheque) on the morning of the job date and the remainder when we were finished. No problem she told me, but she just wanted to talk with her husband about it.
> 
> Two days go by and I call today and end up talking with the husband who asks if I can reduce the price if I leave the wood. Very small yard. Then he asks if we can cut it up and put in in the back yard. We'd have to load it in a pick up to go through an alley to access the back yard. I said the price would be the same as if we take it away. It would actually be more work. Then he asks if we can just leave it on the front lawn and he'll bury it with topsoil. It would completely fill his tiny front yard. I explained this, gave him my reduced price, but said that if bylaw did not allow this (I knew they wouldn't) we'd have to charge him more to come back and get the wood that the reduction we gave him to leave it.
> 
> Then he said that he wasn't going to go with me, he'd "chance it".
> 
> I honestly think they don't have the money. It will be unfortunate when the city puts a huge bill on their property taxes.



It can really suck being broke and having to deal with big hazzard trees. I don't exactly know what this guy is going to " chance" but I wish him luck. " Can we bury the wood with topsoil"... well I guess anything is possible.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> It can really suck being broke and having to deal with big hazzard trees. I don't exactly know what this guy is going to " chance" but I wish him luck. " Can we bury the wood with topsoil"... well I guess anything is possible.



I will take payments from certain cutomers. I always feel them out real good and if I sense anything strange I dont even mention it. Its always only for 2-3 months.


----------



## treeclimber101

Cut out a group of wild cherries and found this group , man there were 8 squirrels there , one didn't make it , I was thinking of taking one as a pet







it's that time of year again.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> one didn't make it



Wife forgot to pack you a lunch?


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Wife forgot to pack you a lunch?



It weighed on me all day , he was still alive when he hit the ground but was suffering so I did what had to be done . I don't like to start my day like that .


----------



## treeman75

I have a maple to do tomarrow and the women wants me to remove three squirrel nests, she said they scare her. If there are pups in any im leaving them.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> It weighed on me all day , he was still alive when he hit the ground but was suffering so I did what had to be done . I don't like to start my day like that .



I know what you mean, it sucks when you have to do that. They are such cute little critters.

I used to hunt them when I was younger. About 7 years ago I shot one and it was laying there staring at me, it made me feel sorry for it and I told myself I will never shot another one.


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Cut out a group of wild cherries and found this group , man there were 8 squirrels there , one didn't make it , I was thinking of taking one as a pet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's that time of year again.



Those might be lunch for some~!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman75

The squirrels where Im from are all brown. There is a town 20miles away and all of them are black.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> The squirrels where Im from are all brown. There is a town 20miles away and all of them are black.



My old partner grabbed one out of nest , around the same age as the ones from today . He had it for 3 years , it would sleep in the prisoner cab of the chip truck , it made a bed in a leather glove and would eat Cheetos outta my hand . He had it in the garage one day and it was gone . I figured it moved into the woods or was eaten , I was tempted today to take one home but I have to many animals as it is .


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> .




you slimming down there chunky?


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> you slimming down there chunky?



I have been humping it out lately , I feel lighter LOL and a bit faster !


----------



## treeman82

Well my chipper is down again this week, so I have been running a loaner machine in the meantime. 150XP what a piece. 

Today I helped a friend with a job for his friend's kid. The three of us went there this morning for what was supposed to be a single white pine, and a sugar maple... the threee of us were supposed to have been in and out in a short day. We get there and right off the bat there's a bunch of scrub brush being added on. Then there was a crappy spruce that we took down in order to be able to bomb the maple. After that they added on a ~60' honey locust over the house, deck and bushes. Never got to the white pine... and wound up leaving around 5:15 this evening after hauling out 1.5 loads of chips. Good thing I left with money in my pocket.


----------



## squad143

Picked up the mini skid from the shop. Thomas 25g with a 25hp Kohler. It didn't have spark on starting, only on the run position. Ended up being a couple of diaodes. Starts and runs great now.
Probably going to keep it for this season, unless I come across a good used Vermeer.:msp_smile:


----------



## squad143

Hey Treepig, love your Avatar.

Think I had a dream like that once


----------



## Tree Pig

squad143 said:


> Hey Treepig, love your Avatar.
> 
> Think I had a dream like that once



thanks I was thinking about updating... what do you think




View attachment 287318


----------



## Icehouse

Yesterday got into a nest of flying squirrels, no young yet, they all made it. During the day they are half asleep and have no fear of man. Today we waged war on our beaver colony. Over the mild winter they have built or reclaimed a dam over 200 feet long and as spring is coming we will be flooded out of our landing. They have almost doubled their hut, so today we spent digging in their dam. Got the water running real well but bet in morning we will have to do all over again. It takes about 2 weeks then they will go back up to their nice pond up creek and hopefully leave us alone, yah right. It seems a beaver is never happy with his home even when he has lots of nice willow to eat and lots of room for a feed bay. Can't tell them apart or we could name them. You know how a beaver gets when you call him by the wrong name. :bang:


----------



## squad143

Tree Pig said:


> thanks I was thinking about updating... what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287318



Looks great. Had to double take and count twice.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> It weighed on me all day , he was still alive when he hit the ground but was suffering so I did what had to be done . I don't like to start my day like that .



U SQUIRREL murderous animal you should be ashamed


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Found these pics on a competitors website. Would any of you guys ever do this?


----------



## [email protected]

*Thomas 250G*



squad143 said:


> Picked up the mini skid from the shop. Thomas 25g with a 25hp Kohler. It didn't have spark on starting, only on the run position. Ended up being a couple of diaodes. Starts and runs great now.
> Probably going to keep it for this season, unless I come across a good used Vermeer.:msp_smile:



I picked one up last April. It's a little bit too light for my liking, but it sure beats a broken back from all the big rounds we move sometimes. The track is a little aggressive on the grass if you're not careful. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Found these pics on a competitors website. Would any of you guys ever do this?



Hell no!


----------



## Pelorus

Hell yeah! (But it was a long time ago)
If you REALLY want to shake your head, just take a wander over to the rigging forum in the buzz, where an "arborist" is wondering how to lower a 40' top, cause his bucket truck only goes up 42 feet. Sounds like he actually tried it, and it didn't turn out good. Photos of some of you guys might even be featured on his website. Seriously.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I found out last night my wife was a fembot, I guess going out of town for this job for two months was about six weeks too long for her....... wait a tick, I'm single again!!!


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Found these pics on a competitors website. Would any of you guys ever do this?



Not with booms not designed for any kind of lifting.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Not with booms not designed for any kind of lifting.



Just think that thing might hit the used market one day. I've seen other guys lifting more weight than that. Company around here loads there dump truck with there bucket. I'm talking 4-500 pounders no one is in the bucket when they do it guy runs it from the center turret. They rigged up a hook off the boom with like a 6ft strap. If I get a chance to catch them ill try and get a picture, they do it basically on every removal. Truck looks like its ready for the bone yard already I wouldn't go up in it if they didn't load wood with it.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Found these pics on a competitors website. Would any of you guys ever do this?



We have a highranger thats rated for 700 pounds we dont go out of our way to pick with it but every now and then we will use it to grab stuff nothing big though couple hundred pounds like a job we did had a small mullbery over a garage it was tangled in all kinds of other stuff around it and none of it would ever made it to the ground so we cut small pieces and lifted it out of the canopy with the bucket... but combined weight was still under capacity. we dont do this with our other buckets that are only good for 300 and 350. We def never took a piece as big as in the pic or even close...


----------



## squad143

[email protected] said:


> I picked one up last April. It's a little bit too light for my liking, but it sure beats a broken back from all the big rounds we move sometimes. The track is a little aggressive on the grass if you're not careful. :msp_thumbup:



Ya its a little light.... and slow...... but like you said, easier on the back than nothing. 

Mine is the wheeled version. Actually it's not too bad on the turf.

My buddy just bought a new Vermeer that I can use if I really need more power or the tracks for traction. Until then, I'll keep looking. I can't justify the price on a new one just yet.


----------



## squad143

treemandan said:


> It can really suck being broke and having to deal with big hazzard trees. I don't exactly know what this guy is going to " chance" but I wish him luck. " Can we bury the wood with topsoil"... well I guess anything is possible.





treeman75 said:


> I will take payments from certain cutomers. I always feel them out real good and if I sense anything strange I dont even mention it. Its always only for 2-3 months.



Ya, you gotta have some sympathy for those who can't afford it. I gave them a pretty good price, but did not want to end up footing the bill either.

Like treeman75, I have on occassion taken payments. I've gone with my gut and have not been burnt.... yet. With this guy, something just didn't sit right.

His "chance" I believe is with the city. Maybe he's hoping they won't force the removal. (They will). Maybe he's hoping that the city will be cheaper (They won't). I've talked to a city forestry employee and he told me that they will contract it out (Davey or one of their other contractors). They will also bring in a couple of "paid duty" police if need be (if there are "issues") and also traffic control. All of the cost will be forwarded onto the homeowner. If it's not paid, it will go onto their tax bill and interest charged annually until payment is made. Unfortunately his "chance" will cost him alot more than he knows. 

But if you don't have the money, you don't have it. You gotta feel a little bad for that.


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> We have a highranger thats rated for 700 pounds we dont go out of our way to pick with it but every now and then we will use it to grab stuff nothing big though couple hundred pounds like a job we did had a small mullbery over a garage it was tangled in all kinds of other stuff around it and none of it would ever made it to the ground so we cut small pieces and lifted it out of the canopy with the bucket... but combined weight was still under capacity. we dont do this with our other buckets that are only good for 300 and 350. We def never took a piece as big as in the pic or even close...



Haha back in the eighties they would freak on the carp I loaded with big o truck but then why would they not have something to save backs at a multibillion dollar company 

My hiranger has a loading eye in lower boom I have loaded 600 to 800 pounds onto a trailer before getting my grapple. How much is a back to replace is the real question! I don't sweat it really most of them come with material handlers I won't rig stuff on mine from upper boom because mine is already prehistoric but lower boom 5 to 800 lbs and static yes I will if it saves me a trip!


----------



## Pelorus

Didn't booms used to get tested (for deflection?) by having a heavy weight suspended from them?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Didn't booms used to get tested (for deflection?) by having a heavy weight suspended from them?



Yeah, that is how they come up with limit's. 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pelorus said:


> Didn't booms used to get tested (for deflection?) by having a heavy weight suspended from them?



I think its like 1.5 or 2 x the bucket limit.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my zig zag today. Didnt really like it much. Gonna try it tomorrow, and i still dont like its gonna be for sale. 

One thing i didnt like was when its weighted, the bottom links are almost vertical, and the groves in the pins are over rotated, and the edge of the grove is rubbing on the rope, causing it to break small strand fibers. Here is a link to my full review.


----------



## Tree Pig

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my zig zag today. Didnt really like it much. Gonna try it tomorrow, and i still dont like its gonna be for sale.
> 
> One thing i didnt like was when its weighted, the bottom links are almost vertical, and the groves in the pins are over rotated, and the edge of the grove is rubbing on the rope, causing it to break small strand fibers. Here is a link to my full review.



they are probably designed for the more common Ethiopian tree climber and not us tuba-lards


----------



## Pelorus

Enjoyed reading your zigzag review, Jared, but you need to give it more of a chance.
I've hardly used mine, (with Poison Ivy), but am using the Hitch Hiker daily on removals.
Have you tried one of them?


----------



## Pelorus

I made up a couple of these econo tight crotch navigators today from a sacrificial 1" fid.
Might get a chance to try out tomorrow to see if sacrifice was in vain.

View attachment 287499

View attachment 287500

View attachment 287501


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my zig zag today. Didnt really like it much. Gonna try it tomorrow, and i still dont like its gonna be for sale.
> 
> One thing i didnt like was when its weighted, the bottom links are almost vertical, and the groves in the pins are over rotated, and the edge of the grove is rubbing on the rope, causing it to break small strand fibers. Here is a link to my full review.



I think you are supposed to use thinner rope. But you have a problem don't you? Just can't seem to stop buying shiny pieces of metal.


----------



## treeman75

The booms with material handlers are built alot heavier than ones without.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got back from H and R Block doing my taxes,,,$5032.00 refund,,whooo!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

I have been sick the last couple days. I had a 102 temp last night, I felt like I was dieing.


----------



## mikewhite85

Couple camphor removals yesterday
View attachment 287576


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> I have been sick the last couple days. I had a 102 temp last night, I felt like I was dieing.



Same thing its ridiculous I haven't ate in two days.


----------



## deevo

Spent the day at Lido Beach, Sarasota Florida, nice hot day, got to meet some local manta rays in the water today!:msp_thumbup: $2 beer on the beach.......sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## treeman82

Had to fill in for a friend today doing some good will, by the end I was pretty much out. 

Dealt with 1 client today who is rather difficult. I brought her an apple pie from the local bakery, and she wound up being really nice, which is a stretch for her. Looked at a couple of jobs, nothing great, but I will take it. Stopped by a friend's place this afternoon, he had his step son outside washing trucks... got mine done while we BS'ed. Not sure what I will do with myself tomorrow though as I had planned to spend the day washing the truck.

Got my chipper back yesterday, another $400. I was checking out some 1590's, and was told that once the tier 4 kicks in the CAT will be $75K and the Deere will be closer to 80K. That was really disgusting. Did a job yesterday that was supposed to be between 4 and 6 hrs... nothing crazy, just some branches and a couple small removals. We get there and the HO added on about a week of work, so I can't complain... just have to send the estimate.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, that is how they come up with limit's.
> Jeff



Well ours at the company I last worked for were stress checked by putting 1300 lbs on them then listening with a stethoscope funny thing I felt safer before their test if you ever see it done you will know why! I witnessed mines test they even shock loaded it :monkey:


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> I have been sick the last couple days. I had a 102 temp last night, I felt like I was dieing.



Me too. Dealing with another damn prostate infection. If you never had one believe me you don't want one.


----------



## mattfr12

mckeetree said:


> Me too. Dealing with another damn prostate infection. If you never had one believe me you don't want one.



I'm hoping today is the last I been on antibiotics my wife had because I can never catch my doctor he is only in two days a week and Easter I wouldn't see him till next week.

I'm finally down to like 101 I have bronchitis I think my kids passed it on. I never got sick until I had kids man they pick up everything.


----------



## ropensaddle

mattfr12 said:


> I'm hoping today is the last I been on antibiotics my wife had because I can never catch my doctor he is only in two days a week and Easter I wouldn't see him till next week.
> 
> I'm finally down to like 101 I have bronchitis I think my kids passed it on. I never got sick until I had kids man they pick up everything.



Watch out for the bronchitus stuff! I got sick last week still coughing a bit but taking mega vitamins and extra vit c!


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> Watch out for the bronchitus stuff! I got sick last week still coughing a bit but taking mega vitamins and extra vit c!



Man it hurts like hell to cough to this has to be one if the worst colds or illness I've had. 

Got lucky it started Friday didn't miss any work. Antibiotics seem to be working. I know if you leave it go it can turn into something worse.


----------



## formationrx

*...*

happy easter... spent the day with family... had to hog tie my 6 year old nephew for a few hours... watched him rolling around on the rug like a worm.... he was beating on his 3 year old sister... 

hope you sick guys get better soon...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I think you are supposed to use thinner rope. But you have a problem don't you? Just can't seem to stop buying shiny pieces of metal.



Actually a skinner rope would make it worse because it would allow the links to open up even farther.

I don't really think trying a new device is really a problem.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually a skinner rope would make it worse because it would allow the links to open up even farther.
> 
> I don't really think trying a new device is really a problem.




Have you tried asking the gearheads over at the buzz yet? I probably wouldn't worry too much about it. It will wear your first few ropes pretty hard but the edge will wear off in time.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually a skinner rope would make it worse because it would allow the links to open up even farther.
> 
> I don't really think trying a new device is really a problem.



Yes, I can see that now and just read the thing is rated for 13mm and the guy with the problem never thinks he has one. Me? I know I got problems, I just don't care.


Some of the stuff they are dangling before our eyes seems a little on the far-fetched side. Like the ART adjustable friction saver. For 300 bucks it seems the rope isn't much more than a wet noodle and by the time you get done yanking it out of the tree from the ground there won't be much left of the rest of its integrated parts... some are even plastic!

The also make some kind of over engineered anchor for SRT.

It also seems the life span of the ZZ would be relatively short.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> It also seems the life span of the ZZ would be relatively short.



I think your wrong about that. I have a stainless steel rappel rack that i have had for about 10 years, i used to use it alot, and it shows no wear. The bars are made out of alot thinner pieces of stainless steel.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think your wrong about that. I have a stainless steel rappel rack that i have had for about 10 years, i used to use it alot, and it shows no wear. The bars are made out of alot thinner pieces of stainless steel.



I'd like to see your rack, never saw one before. Is the ZZ stainless? I though it was ally. Speaking of ally: those rigging blocks and plates give me the heeby-jebbies. I can't see rigging tree parts off of those. 

As Blakes said: the rope will wear the grooves out. Plus the fact that all those moving parts will do what moving parts do which is to encounter problems.

I tell you what: When you come down for this maple tree I will give it a try! Sound fair?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I'd like to see your rack, never saw one before. Is the ZZ stainless? I though it was ally. Speaking of ally: those rigging blocks and plates give me the heeby-jebbies. I can't see rigging tree parts off of those.
> 
> As Blakes said: the rope will wear the grooves out. Plus the fact that all those moving parts will do what moving parts do which is to encounter problems.
> 
> I tell you what: When you come down for this maple tree I will give it a try! Sound fair?



Yeah that's cool. I can bring the rack too. When do you wanna do that maple? Wednesday is bad for me.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Happy Easter. Definitely enjoying the day off with my kids, my 2 girls and little boy. Its my oldest son's 16th birthday as well. I haven't seen him in about 3 years but I hope he gets out from underneath his mama's thumb one of these days.

Bought him a pair of 9" Made in USA Carolina loggers. Darn kid is in a sz 12. He may not talk to me yet but I'm betting he wears the boots proudly and tells his buddy's where they came from.


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> Man it hurts like hell to cough to this has to be one if the worst colds or illness I've had.
> 
> Got lucky it started Friday didn't miss any work. Antibiotics seem to be working. I know if you leave it go it can turn into something worse.



I have the same thing and taking antibiotics too. This is day three with over a 100 temp, I cant remember ever having a temp this long. Im trying to eat and drink but its hard to get it down, I have lost 7lbs.


----------



## treeman75

mckeetree said:


> Me too. Dealing with another damn prostate infection. If you never had one believe me you don't want one.



I have had one before, my doctor said to ejaculate more often. I told the doc I didnt think that was the problem.


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> Couple camphor removals yesterday
> View attachment 287576



Is that Dennis in the picture? Were the last of a dying breed out here in calif.


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> I have had one before, my doctor said to ejaculate more often. I told the doc I didnt think that was the problem.




No, that's not the problem. I've had trouble with prostate infections since I was in my thirties. I'm 52 now.


----------



## Pelorus

Started a job yesterday I looked at last summer. 
I kinda remember it was supposed to be around 35 Scotch pines, (removals) but after working all day I still have about 35 to go! :bang:
Throttle cable busted on miniskid, and no joy trying to fix it, and then towards the end of the day, after junior had buggered off, I got careless so I got to use my capstan winch......

View attachment 287726

View attachment 287727

View attachment 287728


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

How the heck did you flip that on its side?


----------



## Pelorus

It surprised the heck outta me, Jared. Pretty level ground.
Was moving pine tree (crosswise in bucket), and the tip of the tree caught against another standing tree at the same time the track on the high side went over a low stump. And bingo. 
But I got to make the 300 yard dash in both directions fetching the winch, and it pulled it back upright no problem at all.


----------



## Pelorus

Snow is still pretty deep in spots :msp_sad:
Pic might be upside down, if so, sorry 'bout that. Damn iPad.

View attachment 287732


----------



## jefflovstrom

Snow!
LOL!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> Snow is still pretty deep in spots :msp_sad:
> Pic might be upside down, if so, sorry 'bout that. Damn iPad.
> 
> View attachment 287732



Take a couple days off and get back to us when you get everything sorted out and right side up cause its not looking very good on our end either.


----------



## Pelorus

Got it figured out now, Dan, thanks.
The iPod is a very devious device.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Started a job yesterday I looked at last summer.
> I kinda remember it was supposed to be around 35 Scotch pines, (removals) but after working all day I still have about 35 to go! :bang:
> Throttle cable busted on miniskid, and no joy trying to fix it, and then towards the end of the day, after junior had buggered off, I got careless so I got to use my capstan winch......
> 
> View attachment 287726
> 
> View attachment 287727
> 
> View attachment 287728



Man I grabbed a log of a hill once and bam mine went over the same way .... Sucks though


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> Snow is still pretty deep in spots :msp_sad:
> Pic might be upside down, if so, sorry 'bout that. Damn iPad.
> 
> View attachment 287732




What dingo is that? Do you like it? Im looking at a 2006 425 this week. 1200hrs asking 7500US bucks. Never used a mini before, just bobcat sit in machines.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> What dingo is that? Do you like it? Im looking at a 2006 425 this week. 1200hrs asking 7500US bucks. Never used a mini before, just bobcat sit in machines.



It didn't look like a dingo on my phone. More like a ditch witch. 

I have a 2002 dingo tx425 wide track. I love that thing. 
Glad i bought it, saves me lots of time.


----------



## Pelorus

Yeah, it's a Ditch Witch SK650. I really wouldn't want to be without it.
Will probably end up finishing that job myself with no groundie.
If I can locate some true "turf friendly" tracks like the green tracks for ASV, or the ones Toro has I'd be all set.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> It didn't look like a dingo on my phone. More like a ditch witch.
> 
> I have a 2002 dingo tx425 wide track. I love that thing.
> Glad i bought it, saves me lots of time.



Assuming it has nothing but a bucket and 1200hrs, do you think 7500 is a good price? Guy has had it up for sale for months.. I appears to be in decent shape and is a 2006.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Assuming it has nothing but a bucket and 1200hrs, do you think 7500 is a good price? Guy has had it up for sale for months.. I appears to be in decent shape and is a 2006.



I would say that's a fair price, but not a steal. Is it a wide track machine? I paid $6000 for mine.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would say that's a fair price, but not a steal. Is it a wide track machine? I paid $6000 for mine.



How much is the under carrage to repair and was yours wore out when you got it ?


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would say that's a fair price, but not a steal. Is it a wide track machine? I paid $6000 for mine.



Its not identified as a wide track, but the pictures show a wide track unit. I have just recently started looking. I would rather find something cheaper, but this is local and the cheapest one Ive found by thousands of dollars..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> How much is the under carrage to repair and was yours wore out when you got it ?



If I remember right, it was around $1000 to replace all the under carriage wheels and bolts. All of the wheels were bad when I got it. Easiest way to check them is to use the bucket to lift the front of the tracks off the ground. Try to wiggle the wheels, if they move at all, they are bad.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I remember right, it was around $1000 to replace all the under carriage wheels and bolts. All of the wheels were bad when I got it. Easiest way to check them is to use the bucket to lift the front of the tracks off the ground. Try to wiggle the wheels, if they move at all, they are bad.



Well I guess a turn key unit four years newer for 1500 isnt bad then? I am calling on it tomorrow. Anything else to look out for?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Well I guess a turn key unit four years newer for 1500 isnt bad then? I am calling on it tomorrow. Anything else to look out for?



Just your normal things to look for when buying used equipment.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I remember right, it was around $1000 to replace all the under carriage wheels and bolts. All of the wheels were bad when I got it. Easiest way to check them is to use the bucket to lift the front of the tracks off the ground. Try to wiggle the wheels, if they move at all, they are bad.



Was it peta to change them one day I will get a mini trying to decide if tracked or wheeled is best!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> Was it peta to change them one day I will get a mini trying to decide if tracked or wheeled is best!



Not really. Took me about 30 minutes to change all 20 of thw wheels out.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just your normal things to look for when buying used equipment.



So nothing toro specific..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> So nothing toro specific..



Nothing that I know of.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Mike Cantolina said:


> Where's the action shots?



Oh, heres the video that Bixler had taken of the 15 pondo's we removed here in nor cal,
home of the Big Tree's.

Im in the orange shirt

WARNING...Lots of Action shots! 

Logging Harmony Ridge - YouTube


----------



## Mike Cantolina

woodsman44 said:


> Oh, heres the video that Bixler had taken of the 15 pondo's we removed here in nor cal,
> home of the Big Tree's.
> 
> Im in the orange shirt
> 
> WARNING...Lots of Action shots!
> 
> Logging Harmony Ridge - YouTube



Yeah, it sure beats those other pics of a climber clung to a tree not doing anything. Lol


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Easter today, but in-between picking up some last-minute foods we forgot, picking-up relatives, church, noshing, and walking the dog, took advantage of a few outdoors moments before the weather turned. 

Had this old knotty round that was bugging me ... defying the Fiskars. It's not the only one, but with the rain coming, I decided it was time to get it down to a more manageable size and under the tarps -- whether it liked it or not. Not work, just a way to burn a few of today's extra calories.

Back was tight and nasty all week but sometimes, a little splitting almost loosens things up, and get the blood flowing, or so it seems. 

Also brought in a new 'temporary' chopping block from the back of the log-a-van. (Until it gets split and replaced by a better candidate.


----------



## mikewhite85

beastmaster said:


> Is that Dennis in the picture? Were the last of a dying breed out here in calif.



yep! He has been climbing around 30 years too, since he was about 15. His grandfather, dad, and 3 or 4 brothers were also tree men. 

Thanks for helping me out with those previously hacked canary pines the other day. Not an easy thing to do.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

finished building my first web site with a few SEO questions link to Buisness Management Page any help over there will be appreciated Thanks, not much traffic over there happy belated Easter too.
Paul
new web site


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am gonna sell my petzl zig zag i just got. Dont care for it much. Like brand new in box with instructions. Looking for $235 shipped via usps flat rate. PM me if your interested.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am gonna sell my petzl zig zag i just got. Dont care for it much. Like brand new in box with instructions. Looking for $235 shipped via usps flat rate. PM me if your interested.



I just PM'd you and said I don't want it ... Thanks :msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I just PM'd you and said I don't want it ... Thanks :msp_smile:



That's a shame cause I was gonna give it to you for free cause your such a nice guy.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am gonna sell my petzl zig zag i just got. Dont care for it much. Like brand new in box with instructions. Looking for $235 shipped via usps flat rate. PM me if your interested.



Wow, like the third one I've seen for sale like this. After all the hype, guess it's not all that. Now I have to decide hitchhiker vs ropewrench, or just keep lovin my rig...


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's a shame cause I was gonna give it to you for free cause your such a nice guy.



It is a shame .


----------



## treeclimber101

Da #### is up with this Easter bunny , he scared the #### outta my son and creeped me the hell out so my brother got a pic with him ..... Creepy right ?


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> I have the same thing and taking antibiotics too. This is day three with over a 100 temp, I cant remember ever having a temp this long. Im trying to eat and drink but its hard to get it down, I have lost 7lbs.



Ya it's really rough I'm on day 3-4 can't remember anymore but I shouldn't have tried to work today man what a mistake.

I dropped a pine and limbed it man made me dizzy and wanna vomit. So I shut it down there didn't think I was gonna get home without throwing up.


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> Ya it's really rough I'm on day 3-4 can't remember anymore but I shouldn't have tried to work today man what a mistake.
> 
> I dropped a pine and limbed it man made me dizzy and wanna vomit. So I shut it down there didn't think I was gonna get home without throwing up.



I woke up feeling pretty good but didnt last long. I had to go to the bank and sign papers, I was real dizzy like I was drunk. The antibiotics that I had are almost gone so going to doctor tomarrow.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Almost springtime in Ohio and all the guys out there bidding are HUNGRY....or idiots
Time to start playing the "whatif" card with Mr. and Mrs. Homeowner wanting that "too low to be good" tree removal price...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sold $1000 of stump grinding for wednesday. Sweet.


----------



## treeman82

Did a small job this morning for a long time client. Tried to go finish a job for a newer customer who was a PITA, called him up and he didn't want to come up with the additional coin, so we passed on that. Got a call from another long time client... they are selling the house, so I need to get it cleaned up for an open house. Not happy to hear that one.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mikewhite85

Trimmed a big Pecan over 2 houses. Good times.


----------



## richard t

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:





Beautiful day for what throwing a cat out of the car window :msp_scared:


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's a shame cause I was gonna give it to you for free cause your such a nice guy.



jared, what don't you like about it? I am a little nicer, and will take it for free!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

Got 3 different email requests from 3 reg customers for jobs to be done next week when I get back from Florida, all good customers just do the work and submit invoice! One is clearing 1.5 acres of poplars!!!! not fun but will be a good $ job. Just hope all the snow is gone !!!! I am enjoying this hot Florida weather!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



Horse hocky it was too hot, got ate up with ticks stepped in a old stump hole filled with leaves went well past knee now bit sore. You need to get out of tht truck my friend.

Coe & Anderson "Get A Little Dirt On Your Hands" - YouTube


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> jared, what don't you like about it? I am a little nicer, and will take it for free!:msp_biggrin:



Here is a link to my full review in wes spur's thread.

Seeing your in florida without me, i dont think you get ####! :hmm3grin2orange: I got family that lives in orlando, and flaggler beach. (north of daytona beach)


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is a link to my full review in wes spur's thread.
> 
> Seeing your in florida without me, i dont think you get ####! :hmm3grin2orange: I got family that lives in orlando, and flaggler beach. (north of daytona beach)



Wow, yeah looks like a decent amount of fraying, what rope is that? Arbormaster? Doesn't sound like they field tested them long enough. Was at Flaggler beach last year, doing the gulf side this year. People were looking at us like we were crazy swimming in the water they thought was cold for so long! Well I kinda am! Visiting with my parents this week at the Villages, cool area. Might do another round of Disney later in the week.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Wow, yeah looks like a decent amount of fraying, what rope is that? Arbormaster? Doesn't sound like they field tested them long enough. Was at Flaggler beach last year, doing the gulf side this year. People were looking at us like we were crazy swimming in the water they thought was cold for so long! Well I kinda am! Visiting with my parents this week at the Villages, cool area. Might do another round of Disney later in the week.



The rope is New england safety blue Ultra V.


----------



## treemandan

Last day of spring break with my kid. We had a fun day: started out wrecking the kitchen making breakfast then went to to spend some of her gift cards on American Girl crap then met up with some of her friends to go to one of those trampoline fun houses then took the bikes out for a ride and ran into some more friends at the playground. After making spaghetti tacos around 5 I went and picked up my new pick-up, got home and realized I didn't give them the keys to my old truck so me and my little girl drove them back down. We had an amazing conversation about life and the derivatives thereof.


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> I woke up feeling pretty good but didnt last long. I had to go to the bank and sign papers, I was real dizzy like I was drunk. The antibiotics that I had are almost gone so going to doctor tomarrow.



Ya it must be going around everywhere. It's in the top 3 for bad for sure in my lifetime. They gave me these really big ones called augmentin they are working I have to take them for 14 days.

I just need one more reliable guy that I don't get worried sending him out by himself and I can take sick days.


----------



## epicklein22

Slvrmple72 said:


> Almost springtime in Ohio and all the guys out there bidding are HUNGRY....or idiots
> Time to start playing the "whatif" card with Mr. and Mrs. Homeowner wanting that "too low to be good" tree removal price...



Hehehe, they might be hungry literally. The company I worked for bid on some ash tree removals throughout Aurora. The city got bids of around 24k; next was around 36k, third was 70k and we came in around 90k. The 24k bid came from seemingly a legit company though, ISA cert arb and all that jazz. Must have been a hard winter...and they are located about an hour away.


----------



## ropensaddle

epicklein22 said:


> Hehehe, they might be hungry literally. The company I worked for bid on some ash tree removals throughout Aurora. The city got bids of around 24k; next was around 36k, third was 70k and we came in around 90k. The 24k bid came from seemingly a legit company though, ISA cert arb and all that jazz. Must have been a hard winter...and they are located about an hour away.



WOW that's all over the place price wise my guess low bidder inexperienced with large scale estimates I think I would smile real big not winning that gig


----------



## treeman82

The bigger jobs that I have been bidding lately are going for cheap. Regular clients either want to wait until May, or are out of state for a while still so that makes me want to wait.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> The bigger jobs that I have been bidding lately are going for cheap. Regular clients either want to wait until May, or are out of state for a while still so that makes me want to wait.



I would so love a big gig but only if it makes profit, nothing worse than being served up a can of humble pie on a month or better project.


----------



## mattfr12

ropensaddle said:


> I would so love a big gig but only if it makes profit, nothing worse than being served up a can of humble pie on a month or better project.



It only took me eating humble pie once to learn my lesson. Anymore I'd rather cut 700$ trees all day instead of 7k the longer I do this I've done enough monsters to prove to myself what I can handle. A lot of time you make less money on larger scale jobs due to the discount guys give in quantity. We take care of a few contracts and tree for tree there not as profitable.good money and we need then or company growth wouldn't be so good. But anymore I don't have anything to prove.


----------



## treeclimber101

I think management companies are the single most Important client you can have , I have 4 and 3 very large landscapers who only handle large work , they don't wanna pay big money ...... But they pay and on time . I would rather go power prune white pine off a tennis court for a day for 1400.00 then go wrestle with some monster oak for 2000.00 .. That #### got old a long time ago for me


----------



## timberland ts

Yup. Ive got four local towns and three campgrounds that are hourly. Steady work good pay. Great for the off season.


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> Ya it must be going around everywhere. It's in the top 3 for bad for sure in my lifetime. They gave me these really big ones called augmentin they are working I have to take them for 14 days.
> 
> I just need one more reliable guy that I don't get worried sending him out by himself and I can take sick days.



Excuse me for my possible ignorance, but it sounds like y'all have the flu, and not something antibiotics should be prescribed for. AB's act quick, within hours actually. If you are still sick after 14 days, and just now starting to feel better, it's your own immune system defeating the bug, not those meds.


----------



## mikewhite85

Seems like getting the big jobs can be great in that if you get month long projects all the time you can devote a crew to those, get a second truck and chipper, and devote another crew to all the residential projects. 

Biggest job I have ever gotten was about 11,000 and took a week. Would love to get more of those.


Today we had a couple nightmares!

Shortly after leaving my yard, one of my guys backed the chipper into something which ended up bending the wheel well and popping the tire. In the meantime I run over there to help get the tire jacked up and out so the crew minus one can go to the job in my dually. Once they leave we realize they have the jack so they have to get off the freeway and come back. They finally get back and drop off the jack and leave. Then my foreman and I take off the tire and I shoot off to the tire shop, who replaces it quick. In the meantime I have my foreman changing the knives. While he;s doing this one of the knives falls off and gets stuck behind the bed knife. So when I arrive we take off the anvil to get the fallen knife out and while doing that I decide to reverse the anvil to get a better edge and end up breaking the little bolt you use to adjust it! Thankfully this is not vital, just annoying (it's not one of the bolts that cinch it down but the little guy on the opposite side you use to move the anvil when adjusting it.).

So while doing this and finally getting the chipper back in action we realize that the crew in the dually took off with the dump truck keys! They are already long gone so I call AAA to make me a new key. So finally after that's done my foreman is able to take off and go to the job by 9:45. I ended up having to postpone my morning estimates... I think my employees are conspiring to kill me! I guess when it rains it pours!


----------



## ropensaddle

mikewhite85 said:


> Seems like getting the big jobs can be great in that if you get month long projects all the time you can devote a crew to those, get a second truck and chipper, and devote another crew to all the residential projects.
> 
> Biggest job I have ever gotten was about 11,000 and took a week. Would love to get more of those.
> 
> 
> Today we had a couple nightmares!
> 
> Shortly after leaving my yard, one of my guys backed the chipper into something which ended up bending the wheel well and popping the tire. In the meantime I run over there to help get the tire jacked up and out so the crew minus one can go to the job in my dually. Once they leave we realize they have the jack so they have to get off the freeway and come back. They finally get back and drop off the jack and leave. Then my foreman and I take off the tire and I shoot off to the tire shop, who replaces it quick. In the meantime I have my foreman changing the knives. While he;s doing this one of the knives falls off and gets stuck behind the bed knife. So when I arrive we take off the anvil to get the fallen knife out and while doing that I decide to reverse the anvil to get a better edge and end up breaking the little bolt you use to adjust it! Thankfully this is not vital, just annoying (it's not one of the bolts that cinch it down but the little guy on the opposite side you use to move the anvil when adjusting it.).
> 
> So while doing this and finally getting the chipper back in action we realize that the crew in the dually took off with the dump truck keys! They are already long gone so I call AAA to make me a new key. So finally after that's done my foreman is able to take off and go to the job by 9:45. I ended up having to postpone my morning estimates... I think my employees are conspiring to kill me! I guess when it rains it pours!



That's funny stuff if your not involved in it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> Excuse me for my possible ignorance, but it sounds like y'all have the flu, and not something antibiotics should be prescribed for. AB's act quick, within hours actually. If you are still sick after 14 days, and just now starting to feel better, it's your own immune system defeating the bug, not those meds.



I wouldnt doubt it. I dont know enough about it i usually have to take there word for it. i havent taken antibiotics in probably two years up till now. Before i had kids i never got sick now they bring me all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> I wouldnt doubt it. I dont know enough about it i usually have to take there word for it. i havent taken antibiotics in probably two years up till now. Before i had kids i never got sick now they bring me all kinds of good stuff.



Yeah, too many docs prescribe them when they arent needed. And they shouldn't because your body builds up antibodies from use, and makes them less effective when actually needed.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Yeah, too many docs prescribe them when they arent needed. And they shouldn't because your body builds up antibodies from use, and makes them less effective when actually needed.



Which is why I never go to doc unless dying


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Which is why I never go to doc unless dying



Let's hope that doesn't happen more then zero times .


----------



## cfield

timberland ts said:


> Yup. Ive got four local towns and three campgrounds that are hourly. Steady work good pay. Great for the off season.



I'd say municipal work makes up about 40% of my work load. I enjoy it, its not great $ all hourly but you know they're always gonna pay and its always easy trimming or tit removals. All the towns are very flexiable too so if I gotta take off for a few days to catch up on other work there cool with it. It's nice work to fill in the gaps.


----------



## treemandan

I woke up this morning trying to think how I am going to pay for this thing so I drove around looking for more crap to buy for it. Came back with a 20 dollar set of seat covers and a 43 dollar hook for the winch from Grainger then called some clients and said," AHS NEEDS MONEY!" So far, so good. They said they were happy to hear from me.:msp_confused:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I woke up this morning trying to think how I am going to pay for this thing so I drove around looking for more crap to buy for it. Came back with a 20 dollar set of seat covers and a 43 dollar hook for the winch from Grainger then called some clients and said," AHS NEEDS MONEY!" So far, so good. They said they were happy to hear from me.:msp_confused:



Nice man ...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I woke up this morning trying to think how I am going to pay for this thing so I drove around looking for more crap to buy for it. Came back with a 20 dollar set of seat covers and a 43 dollar hook for the winch from Grainger then called some clients and said," AHS NEEDS MONEY!" So far, so good. They said they were happy to hear from me.:msp_confused:



Did it come with the winch? Got a big enough hook there? I am gonna miss the grey goose. Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I woke up this morning trying to think how I am going to pay for this thing so I drove around looking for more crap to buy for it. Came back with a 20 dollar set of seat covers and a 43 dollar hook for the winch from Grainger then called some clients and said," AHS NEEDS MONEY!" So far, so good. They said they were happy to hear from me.:msp_confused:



That sure is a funny lookin yota...


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did it come with the winch? Got a big enough hook there? I am gonna miss the grey goose. Lol.



They come stock with a 12k Warn. The controller and hook were missing, the dealer got me the controller upon my request and I thought I had a hook laying around but it was to small. With the Grey Goose I wasn't worried about scratches, in fact I looked forward to accumulating more but with this thing now I dunno. 

My ancient plow frame looks like it will fit with minor adjustments so I am pretty happy about that. And I cut down an old ladder so I could use it to climb into the bed.


Speaking of ladders: Last year this guy called me to chip brush he had out by the curb. Nothing major and he called me back several times at 85 bucks a pop. He called again today so I swung by to eyeball the pile in my rounds and got a look at some of his handywork. He had cleared a good bit and obviously was using a ladder to peel down big limbs from his trees and by " peel down" I mean just that. He put two huge long peels right down the trunk of a walnut, peels measured in yards and quite a few of those. If that wasn't bad enough I am wondering how he managed to cut these limbs without killing himself. I was thinking I would say something to the guy but I guess i will just go get my 85 bucks and let nature take its course. The trees look BAD, NC wouldn't even do such a crappy job.

Other than that I have a few nice one man jobs on the books and have been lining up more lawns. I didn't just say that did I? Well I guess i did.

I have a couple "de-mulching" jobs too. I figure I will do the easy stuff and leave the treework to the homeowners. Sound good?


----------



## treemandan

And a fare-thee-well to the Grey Goose. It had slogged it out with the best of them without to much complaining. Never left me stranded on the cold dark roads and always towed its load. When I tried to get the hitch out of the receiver it wouldn't come so I smacked it with a sledghammer to no avail only to leave a sprinkling of rust chips in the drive the whole way down its frame and then it was off to the wholesale lot with it. Fare thee well old Goose. I did manage to get the melted yellow crayon off the dashboard and drive it to the dealership before it puked up anymore antifreeze. Some months ago I had bought a thermostat for it and one day I was going to put it in so I popped the hood and stood looking in there for about 10 minutes, then I closed the hood and returned the thermostat to the parts house.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> I woke up this morning trying to think how I am going to pay for this thing so I drove around looking for more crap to buy for it. Came back with a 20 dollar set of seat covers and a 43 dollar hook for the winch from Grainger then called some clients and said," AHS NEEDS MONEY!" So far, so good. They said they were happy to hear from me.:msp_confused:



Is that a 1ton?


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Is that a 1ton?



Sure, why not? I used my 1/2 like a 1 ton and my 1 ton, well, I plead the fifth!

The truck in the pic has an emblem that reads '2500' whatever that means.


----------



## treeman75

I bought that 2010 white 2500 cummins I was looking at last week. I cant wait to see how it pulls the dump trailer full.


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> Sure, why not? I used my 1/2 like a 1 ton and my 1 ton, well, I plead the fifth!
> 
> The truck in the pic has an emblem that reads '2500' whatever that means.



Most of the trucks I was looking at that had the clearance lights were 3500's. It must be an option for 2500 too.


----------



## mikewhite85

*There's a fungus among us!*

View attachment 288094


Found a decent amount of this on the lower trunk of a big mighty Coast live oak today. Thinking of using mauget arborfos injections on this. Anyone have any luck with that product on oaks?


Nice truck!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Most of the trucks I was looking at that had the clearance lights were 3500's. It must be an option for 2500 too.



My 2500 didn't have clearance lights but I too have seen some with them.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> I bought that 2010 white 2500 cummins I was looking at last week. I cant wait to see how it pulls the dump trailer full.



That was a nice bit of truck

They are really buliding these trucks today for flash. Yer a nobody if you don't have a grille the size of Texas. 

I can't wait to haul my chipper into some yards either. I have a good one coming up where I am bound for some scratches.

I was doing a fun job with the old Goose the other day. Out in a cornfield then in the woods on a rocky little trail rigging trees to pull over.

That big red hook is a little comical but that is what they had with a big weight rating and its fat so it won't bend the ropes to bad, it'll hold a double bowline nice and is sure to allow a clove hitch to come apart easy enough.
There is a hole in the hook for a clasp but no clasp. The guy said I have to buy that separate but couldn't find one. That kinda sucks but I can always use a shackle too.


----------



## no tree to big

Fun day today playing in the creek. To start off the day we almost fell through a driveway with our little crane. Iwas standing there going over the game plan with the bossman and was like is my truck sinking? So i pulled up about 4 feet so we could put plywood under the tires i was like 3 inches deep! Yikes! Good thing it was a county job... We can basically do anything short of tearing down a house to get to the debris jams in the waterways... I love pulling on #### having no clue how big or what its snagged on cause its buried under 10 tons of crap atleast when my backside out rigger is a foot of the.ground i can set it back down :msp_scared: 

Found a dead raccoon thankfully you could still tell what it was last time we found an animal it was a big blob pretty sure it was a deer


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> My 2500 didn't have clearance lights but I too have seen some with them.



I dunno. This is a Power Wagon, they put a bunch of stuff on them that they don't put on your regular 3/4 ton. Its got front and rear electric lockers, electronic sway bar dissconnect and they come with off road tires. It also has skid plates galore.
This truck has a solid boxed frame. I don't know if that is standard for all of their trucks but I am a little intimidated.


----------



## treeman75

The truck is a little fancier than I need. My chevy has rubber floors and gets pretty nasty, im going to have to skeep the new one cleaner.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 288094
> 
> 
> Found a decent amount of this on the lower trunk of a big mighty Coast live oak today. Thinking of using mauget arborfos injections on this. Anyone have any luck with that product on oaks?




Hi Mike,, What are the 'targets'?
I would not treat a tree without knowing the species of fungi.
BTW,, an injection is a 'wound'.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

treemandan said:


> I dunno. This is a Power Wagon, they put a bunch of stuff on them that they don't put on your regular 3/4 ton. Its got front and rear electric lockers, electronic sway bar dissconnect and they come with off road tires. It also has skid plates galore.
> This truck has a solid boxed frame. I don't know if that is standard for all of their trucks but I am a little intimidated.



Ya, they make them power wagons pretty bad ass!


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> The truck is a little fancier than I need. My chevy has rubber floors and gets pretty nasty, im going to have to skeep the new one cleaner.



Yeah, I suppose one of these days I am either going to cut the rug out or get a set of those high end custom floor mats. 
Its sounds harsh to cut the rug but I think its the best thing. Everything flows down under that plastic rocker panel cover and stays there.


----------



## treemandan

treeman75 said:


> Ya, they make them power wagons pretty bad ass!



I kinda lucked out. I just went to where somebody told me to go and they had something I was looking for. I don't know nothing about what's up with trucks or what to get really. I didn't even want to get involved in getting a new vehicle. I am not partial to any brand either but I like a cool work truck just the same as the next guy. I am glad to be done with it and to be able to keep working with confidence.


----------



## treeman75

Im going to buy rubber mats with the bigger lip on them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I dunno. This is a Power Wagon, they put a bunch of stuff on them that they don't put on your regular 3/4 ton. Its got front and rear electric lockers, electronic sway bar dissconnect and they come with off road tires. It also has skid plates galore.
> This truck has a solid boxed frame. I don't know if that is standard for all of their trucks but I am a little intimidated.



They had a few of them on the lot when I bought my 3500 but they wanted $15k more for them then the truck I got. I am surprised that truck didn't come with the HD rubber floor mats. They came stock in my. Think the dodge ones are like $200


----------



## sgreanbeans

They sell some pretty nice rubber ones, with the ridge around them, at the big box auto stores. Like 50-60 bucks. I need to get a pair myself.


----------



## squad143

I recommend the WeatherTech floor liners. I have a set in my Dodge 2500 and my wife's SUV.

Here is a link to the Canadian site. I believe they are made in the US.

FloorLiner DigitalFit Product Education Center | WeatherTech.ca

Best liners/mats I've used


----------



## squad143

treemandan said:


> The truck in the pic has an emblem that reads '2500' whatever that means.



2500 - 3/4 Ton

3500 - 1 Ton


----------



## ducaticorse

squad143 said:


> 2500 - 3/4 Ton
> 
> 3500 - 1 Ton



I'm hoping he was just joking about not knowing what those numbers mean.


----------



## Zale

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 288094
> 
> 
> Found a decent amount of this on the lower trunk of a big mighty Coast live oak today. Thinking of using mauget arborfos injections on this. Anyone have any luck with that product on oaks?
> 
> 
> Nice truck!



Looks like lichen to me. Not harmful to the tree.


----------



## squad143

ducaticorse said:


> I'm hoping he was just joking about not knowing what those numbers mean.



Probably right. 

I"m still learning Danhumour. 

Everytime I think I got it, he changes his game. 

Keeps ya thinking, gotta like that!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mckeetree

Zale said:


> Looks like lichen to me. Not harmful to the tree.



No, that's not lichen and it doesn't look anything like lichen. It's the fruiting bodies of a fungus coming out of an area of decayed wood.


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 288094
> 
> 
> Found a decent amount of this on the lower trunk of a big mighty Coast live oak today. Thinking of using mauget arborfos injections on this. Anyone have any luck with that product on oaks?
> 
> 
> Mike check out this site. It might help in your ID. http://www.buzzle.com/articles/oak-tree-fungus.html I personally don't have much confidence in any of those snake oil injections that claim to do miracles


----------



## beastmaster

*just across the street.*

As I was working on finishing up a carrot wood tree, I heard a chain saw running close by. when I came down this guy in a Suzuki Samari was doing the carrot wood across the street, that we bidded on the day before and was hoping to get. The lady of the house said she wanted her tree perfect and it had to be done right. Well I see why we didn't get the job. I can't trim that perfect. Hope she's happy. View attachment 288258
This is ours View attachment 288259


----------



## Pelorus

Almost finished and the customer is a happy camper.
I love the mini, and that little 6" Bandit does ok too.
Apart from a couple of hours help from son last weekend, it has been a solo effort.
View attachment 288262


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> As I was working on finishing up a carrot wood tree, I heard a chain saw running close by. when I came down this guy in a Suzuki Samari was doing the carrot wood across the street, that we bidded on the day before and was hoping to get. The lady of the house said she wanted her tree perfect and it had to be done right. Well I see why we didn't get the job. I can't trim that perfect. Hope she's happy. View attachment 288258
> This is ours View attachment 288259



They don't care, That dumb carrot will be a PITA soon,,,you know!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ground 21 sumps today. Here is a few pictures.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Few more pics











Oh forgot, I didnt even feel like a ********** grinding all those stumps in 3.5 hours. Love my new grinder.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just got the go ahead on this beauty. Hope to sell the logs and make some good $


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> They don't care, That dumb carrot will be a PITA soon,,,you know!
> Jeff :msp_wink:



That tree had never been trimmed before, she said she was worried someone would mess it up. Might as well remove it now, it'll be an eyesore, like 80% of the trees in this nice upscale neighborhood. The one we did across the street was virgin too. The Chinese lady was so happy she bought us pizza for lunch,


----------



## Toddppm

beastmaster said:


> As I was working on finishing up a carrot wood tree, I heard a chain saw running close by. when I came down this guy in a Suzuki Samari was doing the carrot wood across the street, that we bidded on the day before and was hoping to get. The lady of the house said she wanted her tree perfect and it had to be done right. Well I see why we didn't get the job. I can't trim that perfect. Hope she's happy. View attachment 288258



I bet this lady brags how she got such a better deal because they took so many more branches off


----------



## [email protected]

*Cool!*



Pelorus said:


> Almost finished and the customer is a happy camper.
> I love the mini, and that little 6" Bandit does ok too.
> Apart from a couple of hours help from son last weekend, it has been a solo effort.
> View attachment 288262



Those are the same machines I'm running. Although yours look newer than mine.  Where would you get parts from (on the mini)?


----------



## treeman75

beastmaster said:


> As I was working on finishing up a carrot wood tree, I heard a chain saw running close by. when I came down this guy in a Suzuki Samari was doing the carrot wood across the street, that we bidded on the day before and was hoping to get. The lady of the house said she wanted her tree perfect and it had to be done right. Well I see why we didn't get the job. I can't trim that perfect. Hope she's happy. View attachment 288258
> This is ours View attachment 288259



You shoulda walked over and ask why he was topping it and maybe educate him a little.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 288333
The truck pulls my trailer great. I think we will get along just fine, im liking the elec windows too.

I sold 5500. in work yesterday, feels good to get some money rolling.


----------



## Pelorus

[email protected] said:


> Those are the same machines I'm running. Although yours look newer than mine.  Where would you get parts from (on the mini)?



Hit the "like" button by accident, but what the heck!
Brandt Tractor located in Milton, Ont is the DW dealer. 
I bought a set of aftermarket tracks from another outfit, and filters and such I can get locally.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> You shoulda walked over and ask why he was topping it and maybe educate him a little.



I do lmao i ground some stumps lady had illegals doing mulch job, she asked if I liked the colored mulch, I told her aesthetic wise it's ok but health wise wood chips are better. I then looked closer and told her that not everyone knows that mulching should not be done near the base of trees! She said really and I explained that area needs to dry out pointed to woods across the street and said see how they look in natural setting then gave her a few sites she could get info about proper mulching. I was pulling out while she was trying to explain to her illegals.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I woke up this morning trying to think how I am going to pay for this thing so I drove around looking for more crap to buy for it. Came back with a 20 dollar set of seat covers and a 43 dollar hook for the winch from Grainger then called some clients and said," AHS NEEDS MONEY!" So far, so good. They said they were happy to hear from me.:msp_confused:



Sharp looking ride!! Congrats! Gas or diesel? (I haven't been keeping up much around here lately)

My new pickup makes me feel old for some reason. I kinda liked the old one better, I didn't care what the hell happened to it. I don't even smoke in the new one.. maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Zale

mckeetree said:


> No, that's not lichen and it doesn't look anything like lichen. It's the fruiting bodies of a fungus coming out of an area of decayed wood.



What type of harmful fungus do you think it is?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Sharp looking ride!! Congrats! Gas or diesel? (I haven't been keeping up much around here lately)
> 
> My new pickup makes me feel old for some reason. I kinda liked the old one better, I didn't care what the hell happened to it. I don't even smoke in the new one.. maybe that's the problem.



I know, I know! It makes me feel older too!

Me and Jared were out rubbing it up against the shrubbery, spilling oil all over the bed and coating the interior with a nice layer of sawdust today.

Everybody was out, must have been 4 tree companies on the same block. There was Elite ( they are pretty dam good), some dude with a big ladder and trailer full of brush, Josh Lord was stumbling around his lot in a drunken stupor, and then there was us. All within spitting distance of each other.

The truck is a 2009 Power Wagon 2500, it comes stock with a 5.7 CID gasoline engine with hemispherical pistons, 4:56 gears, front and rear electric lockers, 12k winch. Just sayin :msp_sleep:

I lucked out at the dealer as it was the only bigger truck they had. It has 7k on the odom.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pics of our adventure today.


----------



## lxt

So you take out the central leader first while tied into the lead that leans out the back? I guess whatever gets it done!


LXT.......


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

lxt said:


> So you take out the central leader first while tied into the lead that leans out the back? I guess whatever gets it done!
> 
> 
> LXT.......



Seeing the central leader was rotten and hollow just above the crotch, we sure did take it out first.


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> So you take out the central leader first while tied into the lead that leans out the back? I guess whatever gets it done!
> 
> 
> LXT.......



That tree looked as if it lacked a center leader . :msp_w00t:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pics of our adventure today.





You guys can't see the back side of the leader I am on is hollowed and rotten all the way up. I am surprised it didn't come down last summer. I was a little hesistant to get on it and we had things set up if we thought it needed supllemental support but I was able to bomb most of it then Jared yanked the top over. He also came in real handy for getting the throwball unstuck, Man, I was crying, almost threw my saw, gave up and went home.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You guys can't see the back side of the leader I am on is hollowed and rotten all the way up. I am surprised it didn't come down last summer. I was a little hesistant to get on it and we had things set up if we thought it needed supllemental support but I was able to bomb most of it then Jared yanked the top over. He also came in real handy for getting the throwball unstuck, Man, I was crying, almost threw my saw, gave up and went home, in my shiny new truck . And then I made a salad took a pill and was all better ! .



Fixed it for ya


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> So you take out the central leader first while tied into the lead that leans out the back? I guess whatever gets it done!
> 
> 
> LXT.......



Yeah, we sure are some complete morons. This was our first time playing treeman.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Fixed it for ya



I can see that. THANKS!


Its plain to see where I was tied in, it gave me very good acess to everything though I did have to overclimb my main TIP a little to get the top of the right side. The tree was easy. This job is next door to my clients who hired another company to break a bunch a stuff last week.
This client even asked them for a price to remove this tree but then called me when he saw the hole in his roof from the other guys. I told him anybody could do that, even me but the other company said they couldn't climb this tree because of the rot and would just notch it from the ground. We took half the tree out before we notched it and it barely fit without scarfing other trees.


----------



## mckeetree

Zale said:


> What type of harmful fungus do you think it is?



Could be red rot (not scientific name). I don't think arbor fos is going to help you much there.


----------



## treemandan

Give yourself a pat on the back IXT. After while we all take this for granted and think that anybody can do it, we think " see? Its not that hard." Put a little pride in your heart, feel good about yourself, love yourself and love others. I know, I don't want to either sometimes but if one doesn't then one will end up a cynical and mean old man who thinks " its everbody else"


----------



## ropensaddle

rain stinks supposed to quit tonight , hope so.


----------



## treeman82

Went this morning to do a spring clean-up for one of my clients because they are going to be selling the house. I only do 3 places, and of the 3 this is the only one who pays in money. Would have dropped them a number of years back, but the father who actually owned the house died, before he died he told the kids to keep me around. It would be hard for me to walk away from this one now.

So I go this morning to do a spring clean-up, which really shouldn't have been bad given that we did it in the fall. Wound up turning into what will be half a day of tree work tomorrow morning, and planting a couple of green giant arborvitaes. Hopefully I can get it all done in one day. 

Wound up looking at this one job today, almost an hour away from my shop. Punched the address into the gps, and headed out that way. On one of the main roads it tells me to take a right, which would have taken me North, when I wanted to go South. Lost about 15 min to that screw up. Get to the job, take a look... nothing crazy, 3 guys for a day with a machine, wood stays. Told the guy $3,000 - $3,500 depending on what they want to do. Doubt I will get that one, but we shall see.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> I can see that. THANKS!
> 
> 
> Its plain to see where I was tied in, it gave me very good acess to everything though I did have to overclimb my main TIP a little to get the top of the right side. The tree was easy. This job is next door to my clients who hired another company to break a bunch a stuff last week.
> This client even asked them for a price to remove this tree but then called me when he saw the hole in his roof from the other guys. I told him anybody could do that, even me but the other company said they couldn't climb this tree because of the rot and would just notch it from the ground. We took half the tree out before we notched it and it barely fit without scarfing other trees.


 I do that at times as well if im feeling like a puss. You and I both know if that lead failed you would be toast. That tip wouldnt do chit. Its a waste of time but it makes you feel a little better in the air.


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> I do that at times as well if im feeling like a puss. You and I both know if that lead failed you would be toast. That tip wouldnt do chit. Its a waste of time but it makes you feel a little better in the air.



That depends if your hooked to it or not. I have done some way worse that I figured would fail and I was tied in where I would swing free not be hooked into a load!
Anyway using your head ain't being a wuss its staying alive. Oh and before you go yelling tits or something like that I would think I could judge whether a rule could put me in jeopardy or not. If its just a bad lead I tie in below the bad and above in another tree or better lead but if its a dead rotten sob I have been known to be only tied in to a live tree and I can think of at least once that it saved my hyde!


----------



## beastmaster

treeman75 said:


> You shoulda walked over and ask why he was topping it and maybe educate him a little.



It's been my experience that these "guys", don't want to be educated, and it'll just led to an argument or worse.


----------



## beastmaster

*F##ked up some today*

I removed three ash trees today because they were breaking a stone retainer wall. The crane broke down on the way to the job so it only took half the time to remove them then if the crane had been there. Sometimes people get stuck on a method. Any way I just jump cut most the leads out and past the wall. I was left with two sticks, one pretty big leaning back and over to the side. 
So I wanted to take them against the lean 180 degrees using the excavator to pull them over. The boss decides he wants to push them over with the bucket. I'm not real comfortable with that. I have to stand under the leaning side to make my cut, theres nowhere to run to if it doesn't go right, I try to compensated for the side lean. I thought I had it, I make my back cut but its sketchy lots of tree over me and Im posed to run and don't really make the best cut. it goes over and is going to crush this little lemon tree.(Im not dieing for no lemon tree)but stops when the face cut hits the stump, its stuck on the bucket, looming over this precious little tree at a 45 degree angle. The Boss has me throw a bull line over it and using a pole pruner I tie it about half way up the stick. Run the line through a pulley then to his truck. He floors it and damned if that stick doesn't fly off side ways 10 ft and 90 degrees from where it was. We saved the little lemon(read sarcasm in this)yeah. The next one was a lot smaller and I strap it to the bucket of the excavator and we lift it outView attachment 288457

He has a bobcat, but we use at little excavator more often. Its great for picking up long logs and side loading them into the BC1800. For the smaller pieces of wood we just drop the container on the ground and roll them in.View attachment 288458

This trip me out, this little ash was stripped to the wood. View attachment 288459
It was an old wound, and the tree was thriving, shouldn't of it had killed it at some point?
We have a policy of not hurting one twig or plant and smashing that lemon tree would of been terrible, it had sentimental value to the old lady. I pride my self on not braking stuff, it kind of hurt my ego today, luckily it worked out. But that was a lot of weight leaning over me. If I had to do it over I wouldn't. Other then that it was a beautiful day.













































i


----------



## MarquisTree

View attachment 288467
View attachment 288468
View attachment 288469
View attachment 288470


Today is the last of three days of NSTAR removals in Cambridge , what a stressful place to work . This is the city where they banned leaf blowers. You need permits for everything, police details road closures . 

The all wheel steer has been amazing on the tight streets .

The best part of Cambridge is the special people you meet... I had this guy chase me down for a half mile and basicly pull me over . He jumped out of his car looking like he was about to cry.
"You have to find a different route!! There are no trucks allowed on fresh pond parkway!!"

Now this chuckle head watched us pull out onto the parkway from a small side street , crane , bucket , 2 chip trucks and 2 police details.... drive less then one block and turn on the first road we could .

There was no reasoning with this tard... ended up bursting out in laughter and driving away..

"Your boss will hear about this!!"

Too bad he never called I told the office to forward his call to my phone :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 288467
> View attachment 288468
> View attachment 288469
> View attachment 288470
> 
> 
> Today is the last of three days of NSTAR removals in Cambridge , what a stressful place to work . This is the city where they banned leaf blowers. You need permits for everything, police details road closures .
> 
> The all wheel steer has been amazing on the tight streets .
> 
> The best part of Cambridge is the special people you meet... I had this guy chase me down for a half mile and basicly pull me over . He jumped out of his car looking like he was about to cry.
> "You have to find a different route!! There are no trucks allowed on fresh pond parkway!!"
> 
> Now this chuckle head watched us pull out onto the parkway from a small side street , crane , bucket , 2 chip trucks and 2 police details.... drive less then one block and turn on the first road we could .
> 
> There was no reasoning with this tard... ended up bursting out in laughter and driving away..
> 
> "Your boss will hear about this!!"
> 
> Too bad he never called I told the office to forward his call to my phone :hmm3grin2orange:



We have the "no blower" laws here too. We were in Del Mar, working a fig. All these people come up to us and demand to know what we are doing. "I'm not going to let you cut down that tree" That's great, as we where just pruning it. It kills me tho, people are so concerned with what everybody else is doing instead of taking care of their own issues. One of the ladies that came up to us was walking her dog, letting it poop in others yards, but that is ok!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> We have the "no blower" laws here too. We were in Del Mar, working a fig. All these people come up to us and demand to know what we are doing. "I'm not going to let you cut down that tree" That's great, as we where just pruning it. It kills me tho, people are so concerned with what everybody else is doing instead of taking care of their own issues. One of the ladies that came up to us was walking her dog, letting it poop in others yards, but that is ok!



People suck!


----------



## ropensaddle

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 288467
> View attachment 288468
> View attachment 288469
> View attachment 288470
> 
> 
> Today is the last of three days of NSTAR removals in Cambridge , what a stressful place to work . This is the city where they banned leaf blowers. You need permits for everything, police details road closures .
> 
> The all wheel steer has been amazing on the tight streets .
> 
> The best part of Cambridge is the special people you meet... I had this guy chase me down for a half mile and basicly pull me over . He jumped out of his car looking like he was about to cry.
> "You have to find a different route!! There are no trucks allowed on fresh pond parkway!!"
> 
> Now this chuckle head watched us pull out onto the parkway from a small side street , crane , bucket , 2 chip trucks and 2 police details.... drive less then one block and turn on the first road we could .
> 
> There was no reasoning with this tard... ended up bursting out in laughter and driving away..
> 
> "Your boss will hear about this!!"
> 
> Too bad he never called I told the office to forward his call to my phone :hmm3grin2orange:




Haha I would of paid to see his face when the phone rang. I love the nib nosed peeps but he could not realize with police escort that your route was planned at higher authority haha too funny.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> We have the "no blower" laws here too. We were in Del Mar, working a fig. All these people come up to us and demand to know what we are doing. "I'm not going to let you cut down that tree" That's great, as we where just pruning it. It kills me tho, people are so concerned with what everybody else is doing instead of taking care of their own issues. One of the ladies that came up to us was walking her dog, letting it poop in others yards, but that is ok!



We have a spot if your caught firing up a saw before 7 am they will put you in the clink lol. I can't understand some people and I once accidently forgot that rule lucky me I did not get caught!


Funny thing was though when their power is off seems that the chainsaw police have better things to do 


Ok well off to get them fired up lol my property borders them I love to fire up saws at 6 am


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> I do that at times as well if im feeling like a puss. You and I both know if that lead failed you would be toast. That tip wouldnt do chit. Its a waste of time but it makes you feel a little better in the air.



At least we agree on one thing; I AM A PUSS !:msp_smile:

Used to work like " get yer ass up the tree and start cutting!!!! "


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> People suck!



And blowers blow.


----------



## Reg

Had a really good run of work the last couple of months, no days lost through injury, sickness or weather etc. Even though I only get to work a 4 day because I have my daughter fr, sat and sunday while my wife works. So I'm still on a good run with the 4 day week thing anyway, but I got my HST, workers comp, truck insurance and the 2012 ####n tax bill due this month. So the moneys all gone that I've made since xmas. Hard to get ahead, thats for sure.

A little falling clip from this week:

Jared Falling - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> At least we agree on one thing; I AM A PUSS !:msp_smile:
> 
> Used to work like " get yer ass up the tree and start cutting!!!! "



Stop crying


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Stop crying



I can usually hold it together well enough as long I can get the throwball part done.


----------



## treeman82

Got most of the tree work done on my job today, but there are still a boat load of vines to cut out. Going back tomorrow to get that stuff out of the way. Did the leaves, and part of the gutters, but still have to plant the 2 trees. Looked at a job for one of my clients, gonna bang it out quickly tomorrow. Got a picture from today, nothing great... just an end of the day shot.View attachment 288583


----------



## ropensaddle

*finally some cake lol*

Home owner got me on video I love a easy job every now and then. I did two like this; one I fell got all the brush on my dump, go back monday for the logs and stumps! this is as easy as it gets for me so yes jethro it was a beautiful day


----------



## TheJollyLogger

*Did a little craigslist pickin today.*

Saw a craigslist ad last night: tree gear for sale. what caught my eye was the 200T for 200 dollars. Nah, really? Called him this morning, He said saw is still available, but the 10' aluminum ladder is sold, and the guy is interested in the saw, but wants to look at it first. I asked if it runs he said it did. I said well if it fires it's sold. Pulled a pulp fiction, said your an hour away I'll be there in thirty. Fired up, didn't even ####er. Then he said he had another saw if I was interested, I said I'd look at it. 440 sitting in a case full of bar oil. He said it had been sitting a year and he was going to use it when he saw the oil and realized it was broke. But if I thought I could fix it he wwould sell it. 50 bucks later it was mine. Bad cap, fired on the third pull. It was a good day.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today's late day adventure


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


>



That's a sad black beard!

The wife asked if you were spray painting something gray with the wind blowing in your face? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished up the neighbors greenhouse pad today. Rented a auger for the mini. Gotta get my own auger someday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Happy Saturday nite! I think I will stay up pass 11pm!
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Happy saturday night! It was a good day!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And yes I finally got my 200t


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Jeff, are your guys still liking the 355?


----------



## derwoodii

ropensaddle said:


> Home owner got me on video I love a easy job every now and then. I did two like this; one I fell got all the brush on my dump, go back monday for the logs and stumps! this is as easy as it gets for me so yes jethro it was a beautiful day




oh wow I watched dear ol ropey being taken up to the tree tops by the Rapture I just knew his good soul would find him saved


so good to see yer fit for the task and gitin a few nice jobs lad


----------



## derwoodii

winters on its way down here so work done on the wood pile and its nice high now & cleaned out the fire place flue and chimney get it all ready


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> oh wow I watched dear ol ropey being taken up to the tree tops by the Rapture I just knew his good soul would find him saved
> 
> 
> so good to see yer fit for the task and gitin a few nice jobs lad



lol his aging ass caused him to buy the wraptor is more like it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> winters on its way down here so work done on the wood pile and its nice high now & cleaned out the fire place flue and chimney get it all ready



lol spring here time to check ac


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> Jeff, are your guys still liking the 355?



Yeah, no problems so far.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Found one of these machines used as a demo/rental just gotta come to a meeting of the minds on price


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> Yeah, we sure are some complete morons. This was our first time playing treeman.



Hey, with you guys who knows? maybe in your commentary you could have said it was rotten so most of us wouldnt think of you guys as "bunny dressing retards"



treemandan said:


> Give yourself a pat on the back IXT. After while we all take this for granted and think that anybody can do it, we think " see? Its not that hard." Put a little pride in your heart, feel good about yourself, love yourself and love others. I know, I don't want to either sometimes but if one doesn't then one will end up a cynical and mean old man who thinks " its everbody else"



Danno..........see this is why most of us who PM each other over some of the jackwagon idiots on this site think of the eastern crowd as being Murphed up..........its not an I before the XT its an L, but then again maybe the complete moron quote you used is fitting.

whats sad is the PM`s by the dozens on here "including me" state the things that would get us BANNED for life, so its just much more fun to have laughs with the other 20 or so posters in private about certain........howd you put it? MORONS on here!

L not I XT............LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys are sure a fun bunch!
It's a beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Hey, with you guys who knows? maybe in your commentary you could have said it was rotten so most of us wouldnt think of you guys as "bunny dressing retards"
> 
> 
> 
> Danno..........see this is why most of us who PM each other over some of the jackwagon idiots on this site think of the eastern crowd as being Murphed up..........its not an I before the XT its an L, but then again maybe the complete moron quote you used is fitting.
> 
> whats sad is the PM`s by the dozens on here "including me" state the things that would get us BANNED for life, so its just much more fun to have laughs with the other 20 or so posters in private about certain........howd you put it? MORONS on here!
> 
> L not I XT............LOL


you have a secret ####ing society of #### talkers ????? Well it's official I ####ing hate you now ! Da #### you holding out all these good jokes for ! Sheesh man#### move


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Found one of these machines used as a demo/rental just gotta come to a meeting of the minds on price



I know what you mean on the price deal...took me a damn year to make up my mind on our new swinger loader but now that we have it I'm glad we decided to get it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Mattress...*



treeclimber101 said:


> Today's late day adventure



Seein' the mattress in the backyard...was y'all sleepin' all day?
:msp_w00t:


----------



## mckeetree

[email protected] said:


> Seein' the mattress in the backyard...was y'all sleepin' all day?



That looks like a trailer park. You are liable to see anything in them.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 288976


My dad's wife wanted to raise some chickens, but she didn't want some rickety eyesore of a chicken coop. We may have gone a little overboard....


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> Seein' the mattress in the backyard...was y'all sleepin' all day?
> :msp_w00t:



The owner of the trailer is a friend of one of my guys , I was there to help a friend of a friend , I did my good deed for the week !


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I know what you mean on the price deal...took me a damn year to make up my mind on our new swinger loader but now that we have it I'm glad we decided to get it.



I am @ 8500 and he is @ 11K so I am gonna offer a little more tomorrow


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am @ 8500 and he is @ 11K so I am gonna offer a little more tomorrow



I got creative on the swinger loader. Sold our old loader and put that towards it plus I had some saved to go in the deal. Next, I talked my banker into doing interest only for the first year.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am @ 8500 and he is @ 11K so I am gonna offer a little more tomorrow



Those tracked ram rods are the ####. They have the highest lifting capacity of mini.

Love my dingo but I really wanted a tracked ram rod.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> I got creative on the swinger loader. Sold our old loader and put that towards it plus I had some saved to go in the deal. Next, I talked my banker into doing interest only for the first year.



Hey McKee, did you ever get those pics of your equipment posted? I checked out your website but wanted to see your newer stuff.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Those tracked ram rods are the ####. They have the highest lifting capacity of mini.
> 
> Love my dingo but I really wanted a tracked ram rod.



Won't go threw a garden gate though , thing is 41" wide . But that's ok I have the 900t , man I am siked , I will take some pics of it tues . He gave it to me for a few days to run , but I haven't had time to go grab it yet .


----------



## ducaticorse

Just got back to BOS from a road trip that originated in Arad, Alabama with my new to me bucket.. What a drive going 55-60 the entire way home, about $500 in diesel. Truck took it like a champ. 

View attachment 289001


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> Just got back to BOS from a road trip that originated in Arad, Alabama with my new to me bucket.. What a drive going 55-60 the entire way home, about $500 in diesel. Truck took it like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 289001



Nice looking truck! I have been in Florida the last 2 weeks and have seen a lot of em for sale down here. Like your style the best though! Good stuff man


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Nice looking truck! I have been in Florida the last 2 weeks and have seen a lot of em for sale down here. Like your style the best though! Good stuff man



Thank you Sir! I actually bought it from a gentleman who is a member on this site. He runs a second generation tree service, and was the second owner of the truck, had it for 11 years. It's in nice shape and is tiny and easily maneuverable when compared to a full sized FP. I'm looking forward to running it.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Just got back to BOS from a road trip that originated in Arad, Alabama with my new to me bucket.. What a drive going 55-60 the entire way home, about $500 in diesel. Truck took it like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 289001



Nice lil flatbed that truck should do 70 all day someone must of turned it down!


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Nice lil flatbed that truck should do 70 all day someone must of turned it down!



I wish it did 70.. It'll do 65, headed down hill LOL.... It's only a DT360, and it's running 2800RPM WOT at 60 in 5th High.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I wish it did 70.. It'll do 65, headed down hill LOL.... It's only a DT360, and it's running 2800RPM WOT at 60 in 5th High.



Ahh ok my old split dump looked like it but was dt 466 it would hold 70 but really now your home 55 60 is ok


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Won't go threw a garden gate though , thing is 41" wide . But that's ok I have the 900t , man I am siked , I will take some pics of it tues . He gave it to me for a few days to run , but I haven't had time to go grab it yet .



My dingo with the wide tracks is i think 42" wide so i have the same problem. If they want me to work in there fenced back yard, they better have a bigger sized gate or be willing to take the fence down.


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Ahh ok my old split dump looked like it but was dt 466 it would hold 70 but really now your home 55 60 is ok



Right on all accounts. My last one was a DT466 and it held 70 NP. The low gears on the splitter are all I need for bangin around town with a trailer on this one though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Thank you Sir! I actually bought it from a gentleman who is a member on this site. He runs a second generation tree service, and was the second owner of the truck, had it for 11 years. It's in nice shape and is tiny and easily maneuverable when compared to a full sized FP. I'm looking forward to running it.



I am guessing there is not to many tree services in arab alabama. Should have had you stop by my place and you could have picked up his zig zag he bought off me. You could have gave it to him when you picked up the truck.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> My dingo with the wide tracks is i think 42" wide so i have the same problem. If they want me to work in there fenced back yard, they better have a bigger sized gate or be willing to take the fence down.



Shoot, I didnt even notice that about the wide tracks... I did find a nice one all rebuilt with the standard tracks for sale. I use boards with everything I do anyway, no need for the WT's I suppose.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am guessing there is not to many tree services in arab alabama. Should have had you stop by my place and you could have picked up his zig zag he bought off me. You could have gave it to him when you picked up the truck.



I flew down there, and drove through PA last night and today. Picked up a bunch of fireworks there actually. Sucks you guys arent allowed to buy the good stuff in the stores selling in your own state!!!


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> I flew down there, and drove through PA last night and today. Picked up a bunch of fireworks there actually. Sucks you guys arent allowed to buy the good stuff in the stores selling in your own state!!!



Glad you all are home and everything worked great. I will talk to you in a couple days my friend.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Just got back to BOS from a road trip that originated in Arad, Alabama with my new to me bucket.. What a drive going 55-60 the entire way home, about $500 in diesel. Truck took it like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 289001



Nice looking truck!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Nice looking truck!



Its def nicer than my 97 asplundh FP minus the 5 foot shorter boom. BUT, I think with the rear mount and short wheelbase configuration it will surely make up the difference.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Hey, with you guys who knows? maybe in your commentary you could have said it was rotten so most of us wouldnt think of you guys as "bunny dressing retards"
> 
> 
> 
> Danno..........see this is why most of us who PM each other over some of the jackwagon idiots on this site think of the eastern crowd as being Murphed up..........its not an I before the XT its an L, but then again maybe the complete moron quote you used is fitting.
> 
> whats sad is the PM`s by the dozens on here "including me" state the things that would get us BANNED for life, so its just much more fun to have laughs with the other 20 or so posters in private about certain........howd you put it? MORONS on here!
> 
> L not I XT............LOL




I, L ; What do I care? You and yer homo bubbers can private message yerselfs into a full blown ankle grabbing, pillow biting, ass bleeding frenzy and I wouldn't bat an eye. Ok IXT?

Now I am hitting the IGNORE button, that's sure to twist his panties.


----------



## squad143

ducaticorse said:


> Just got back to BOS from a road trip that originated in Arad, Alabama with my new to me bucket.. What a drive going 55-60 the entire way home, about $500 in diesel. Truck took it like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 289001



That's one sweet ride. With a short wheel base rear mount, you should be one happy camper.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey McKee, did you ever get those pics of your equipment posted? I checked out your website but wanted to see your newer stuff.



That site is so old my whiskers were still black back then. I need to update it. Give me your email and I'll send a pic of our new swinger 1K.


----------



## squad143

Quoted a couple of jobs today. Had a nice brunch at a local restaurant with the family and friends and spent the afternoon doing yard work. Used the grapple on the mini to remove the 6x6 pressure treating timber lining the driveway in preparation for the paving company's arrival tomorrow. They are going to remove the old asphalt and widen the driveway by 3'. They'll have to return to pave it in 4-6 weeks.
Used my new Sthil power broom attachment to move all the winter crap off my lawn. Was so easy, I did both neighbours. They apparently work awesome on stump grindings.
Not bad weather, for a day that was supposed to rain.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Cleared out an old rabbit coup from behind my neighbor's garage, graded with the mini and seeded it. Was out 14 bucks for the #### at the dump as well as the seed and hay but I'm happy not to look at that pile anymore now that it's hammock season.





Then I took back those ####ty timberland hyperions as they had started coming apart after only a couple weeks. Got these Carolina's. Not as comfy but hoping they will last more than a month.




And then I washed and waxed the heavy chevy. For all it's little dents and dings I think it cleans up pretty well.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Cleared out an old rabbit coup from behind my neighbor's garage, graded with the mini and seeded it. Was out 14 bucks for the #### at the dump as well as the seed and hay but I'm happy not to look at that pile anymore now that it's hammock season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I took back those ####ty timberland hyperions as they had started coming apart after only a couple weeks. Got these Carolina's. Not as comfy but hoping they will last more than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I washed and waxed the heavy chevy. For all it's little dents and dings I think it cleans up pretty well.



HAHA! I told you timbs SUCK FOR ANYTHING EXCEPT RAP VIDEOS!!!!!! Get a pair of ASOLO's next time.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Blakesmaster said:


> Cleared out an old rabbit coup from behind my neighbor's garage, graded with the mini and seeded it. Was out 14 bucks for the #### at the dump as well as the seed and hay but I'm happy not to look at that pile anymore now that it's hammock season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I took back those ####ty timberland hyperions as they had started coming apart after only a couple weeks. Got these Carolina's. Not as comfy but hoping they will last more than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I washed and waxed the heavy chevy. For all it's little dents and dings I think it cleans up pretty well.



That's why I've always liked white work trucks. They can be dusty dirty, dented up, but from twenty feet away they look fine.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> HAHA! I told you timbs SUCK FOR ANYTHING EXCEPT RAP VIDEOS!!!!!! Get a pair of ASOLO's next time.



Well, maybe I want to battle with Jay-Z. I want to be prepared should that situation present itself. 

On another note, I get a guilty (yet thoroughly enjoyable) pleasure watching my neighbor's attempt yard work. The dumb ##### with 15 cats on the other side of me has been raking her leaves for the past two hours while I'm sitting here, drinking beer on my stoop and looking at a perfectly good br600 backpack blower. If only she wasn't such a ##### to me, how easy her job could become.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I gave that 200t and 440 I picked up saturday a workout today, kept waiting for the other shoe to drop, but they were both flawless. Day and a half job done in a short day, miller time!!


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> I gave that 200t and 440 I picked up saturday a workout today, kept waiting for the other shoe to drop, but they were both flawless. Day and a half job done in a short day, miller time!!



I love steals like that.... Chance favors the prepared mind. I scan CL everyday even when I'm not looking at anything specific. I found 395XP and a BT145 back pack blower for $450 together once. Amongst other things.... Most of my stuff I own is from the classifieds!!!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Lookin at an 034 for 150 right now. never run one, decent saw?


----------



## cfield

Beautiful day,good $$$, nice day to be self employed!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well had a crappy day today. Bid this 25' wide bank that was behind a shopping mail for half a day. Well noon can and went, and i just got home about 20 mins ago. Lost my ass today. Did a good job, and they are a repeat customer so maybe i will be able to make up it a little on the next job. Just sucks alot, but i will remember this job for a while when bidding, and make sure i got enough on it. 

Funny thing is i cleared a 2 acre field for them last year, and it took me less time then this 1000 ft x 25 ft wide bank did.


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> I, L ; What do I care? You and yer homo bubbers can private message yerselfs into a full blown ankle grabbing, pillow biting, ass bleeding frenzy and I wouldn't bat an eye. Ok IXT?
> 
> Now I am hitting the IGNORE button, that's sure to twist his panties.



well let me reply douche man dan:

Like I care about your earnest looking Rabbit dressing, dish towel wearing a s s! You are the biggest ball gobbler of em all, Hey im selling my stuff, no now im keeping my stuff, well..... now I might sell it. Ooooo the "Dan" WTF more like "the rabbit man" yeah your a real tree guy, gonna sell a truck with a welded frame that was once cracked, the Dan a guy who mutters ramblings that half the time make no sense & make AA look like a pro, you should stick to being the maid at home & every now & then can go out to play with some of the other tree guys.............LMFAO & you with yer handful of cronies think your all cool? you wouldnt bat an eye cause you like the frenzy styled antics you mentioned above! what a lowely ballbag you are.

the only panties getting twisted are the ones you dressed that dam rabbit with, you sir are a true stay at home female dog of a husband! & I got your IGNORE BUTTON swinging.....danno. 


LXT..........


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's the machine I am trying to grab up , new tracks , new rollers and bearings


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> well let me reply douche man dan:
> 
> Like I care about your earnest looking Rabbit dressing, dish towel wearing a s s! You are the biggest ball gobbler of em all, Hey im selling my stuff, no now im keeping my stuff, well..... now I might sell it. Ooooo the "Dan" WTF more like "the rabbit man" yeah your a real tree guy, gonna sell a truck with a welded frame that was once cracked, the Dan a guy who mutters ramblings that half the time make no sense & make AA look like a pro, you should stick to being the maid at home & every now & then can go out to play with some of the other tree guys.............LMFAO & you with yer handful of cronies think your all cool? you wouldnt bat an eye cause you like the frenzy styled antics you mentioned above! what a lowely ballbag you are.
> 
> the only panties getting twisted are the ones you dressed that dam rabbit with, you sir are a true stay at home female dog of a husband! & I got your IGNORE BUTTON swinging.....danno.
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Wait! My cronies think I am cool!!?? That's great! Thanks guys!:msp_thumbsup:

You need to get some new material IXT, this rabbit stuff is getting old. Maybe you can find someone to provide you with new stuff, might be a little pricey but I am sure it would be worth it. I mean for a person to lay in wait to spew out the same vile rhetoric the first chance he gets is kinda sad. Well, hey, I guess it beats cornholing a rabbit but don't knock it til you've tried it.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Here's the machine I am trying to grab up , new tracks , new rollers and bearings



8500 seems fair to me... unless it has a little warm furry hole. Del is right about the equipment dealers being the ones making money in the tree biz.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The last singer on the voice is from your hood treemandan


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> The last singer on the voice is from your hood treemandan



Allright, for once someone actuall is making less sense than me. What are you talking about?:msp_confused:


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> 8500 seems fair to me... unless it has a little warm furry hole. Del is right about the equipment dealers being the ones making money in the tree biz.



Yea well he ain't coming down so I am heading up on price .


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like that new weight watchers plan is working out well for you!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like that new weight watchers plan is working out well for you!


Coming from the guy who looks like bin ladens' and Roseanne bars' bastard child , that's comical !


----------



## jefflovstrom

I love this show!
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> 8500 seems fair to me... unless it has a little warm furry hole. Del is right about the equipment dealers being the ones making money in the tree biz.



Used equipment dealers are all ####ing SCABS.... Do the leg work and source a used piece from a private seller, know what you're talking about, and stand to buy a similar piece for 30-50 percent less - the lipstick on a pig paint job. Hell, the clown in Westchester isn't even taking the time to white wash his garbage anymore. He's taking it direct from auction, doubling and tripling the price and laying it to rot in the sales yard... What a JOKE!!!!!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> I love this show!
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



I'll see your beautiful day and raise you a beautiful day while running two beautiful saws like I stole em... Cause I did!!! Lol


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea well he ain't coming down so I am heading up on price .



I would spend sometime and shop ahttp://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/3685187464.htmlround.


----------



## treeman75

Boxer Mini Skid Steer Loader


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> I would spend sometime and shop ahttp://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/3685187464.htmlround.



That dude has been advertising that unit for four months too.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Boxer Mini Skid Steer Loader



AND, thank you for pointing this one out to me!! Morbark just bought out theses fools. Makes feel a little better about buying one. This is a good deal with 162 hours!


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> That dude has been advertising that unit for four months too.



I just did a quick search on allofcraigs.com


----------



## timberland ts

Finally a nice day sunny 60 was pulling abunch of trees over using my big shot and setting ropes pulling with the skidsteer. Must of forgot to tie a good knot on the throw bag. Sent it into orbit. Landed in a yard three houses over. Ho thought the big shot was cool and brought out some golf balls we launched with it. Little bit of entertainment for the end of the job.


----------



## Zale

Spring is over. Going to be 90 tomorrow.


----------



## chief116

Killed some white pines. people really tend to hate those. 

Question for the bad back guys. Any luck with chiropractors? Been having some pains lately, wife insists I see a chiro. It helps her, but she's a dental assistant so success for her doesn't necessarily translate to this job.


----------



## treeman75

Zale said:


> Spring is over. Going to be 90 tomorrow.



The weather here is going crazy right now. Its 34 out with lightning and thunder and freezing rain and in a ice storm warning. Tomarrow they are saying 3-6" of snow. Yesterday it was 70.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

chief116 said:


> Killed some white pines. people really tend to hate those.
> 
> Question for the bad back guys. Any luck with chiropractors? Been having some pains lately, wife insists I see a chiro. It helps her, but she's a dental assistant so success for her doesn't necessarily translate to this job.



Have you been to a massage therapist? My ex was a licensed massage therapist, and a lot of times all she had to do was a good deep tissue massage and everything would just kind of relax back in place. Unless it's a slipped disc or something it's a little less drastic step. Sometimes it seems like once guys start going to chiropractors they can't stop or the pain gets worse. Just a thought.


----------



## ducaticorse

Did three bids, 2 took immediately, one is a yes or no by Friday. Three more tomorrow, and one this weekend. Took off the old stickers from the new bcket. Cleaned off the adhesive with aircraft stripper. I was a bit nervous using it on the paint, but I figured I could just shoot it white again if it was an issue. Well, it wasn't but it took that stubborn glue off like wiping down the kitchen counters. I actually used a little on my pick up doors to clean the residue off from some old stickers that I couldn't get of with gas. Worked zee ballz.


----------



## chief116

TheJollyLogger said:


> Have you been to a massage therapist? My ex was a licensed massage therapist, and a lot of times all she had to do was a good deep tissue massage and everything would just kind of relax back in place. Unless it's a slipped disc or something it's a little less drastic step. Sometimes it seems like once guys start going to chiropractors they can't stop or the pain gets worse. Just a thought.



That's why I asked! probably have to do a couples massage so she doesn't think i'm going to a rub and tug tho.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> That's why I asked! probably have to do a couples massage so she doesn't think i'm going to a rub and tug tho.



I had herniated disks from the accident that put me out of business. The chairo I was going to all but refused to order an MRI because she didnt think it was necessary. I basically forced her too and low and behold, we figured out why my pain was not going away. My personal belief is that chairo's are a total crap shoot. 

No BS, I would try acupuncture before I tried anything else. I am not a believer of spiritual hocus pocus, but that was by far and above the better of all treatments massage chair and acupuncture.....


----------



## Grace Tree

They're the masters of the "up sell". Used to be an old chiro around here. I'd go in when I was crippled up from truck driving and he straighten me out. Charged 10 or 15 although I'd have gladly given him more. He retired and his son took over. Fees went through the roof and everyone had to come back as many times as the insurance would allow. Did urine samples and pushed vitamins. He was soon out of business but it seems like they all go to the same, "how to maximize profits" seminars. Inversion table works for me but if thought there were real problems I'd want some diagnostics.
Phil


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, it was a beautiful day,,,,despite the monkey wrench thrown in the mix.
Had a crew in Carlsbad and a crew in El Cajon and a crew in Poway. 
A big developer we work with calls at 9am and says he has 3 big sycamores that need to be removed today.
The job was in Oceanside, so the Carlsbad crew went and knocked it out without overtime!
Nice weather today,,Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

RView attachment 289562
reduced this tulip tree, done by two easy peasy.


----------



## Zale

awesome hat rack


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just got the go ahead on this beauty. Hope to sell the logs and make some good $





I woke up at 4:15 and got on the road to Lancaster by 5:30, I guess it was close to nine when we got to this monster of a tulip and I didn't want to be friends with Jared anymore. But he talked me into it by saying he was gonna buy me a candy bar if I went up there and hucked it down to where to could get at it with his 88 and the bucket truck cause lawd nose eyes waznt gonna be up there blocking down no 4 foot wide trunk.

This may not be the biggest tulip I have taken down but it was the biggest one in the tightest of quarters. I am a little tired from hauling that huge ass rope around that tree. We got it topped out with pulleys to where the crane could barely reach it; it was no fun watching the crane op max out his lift while still needing more. It was close and thank God it was a tulip cause anything else would have weighed to much.

Maybe Jared has some pics from today because those pics do not do this tree any justice. It did come down nice enough; I used about 1 tank of gas in my 20, two cuts with the 26, maybe 5 with the 44 and flushed the stump without gasing the 88 back up after 5 or 6 trunk picks with it.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I ground 65 stumps today on my birthday lol. My 65 decided to throw a tantrum first one in over two years. I knew immediately it was the fuel filter so unscrewed it cleaned it out best I could and bingo back in buiness. I seen time for new fuel line may put new pump on too!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well I ground 65 stumps today on my birthday lol. My 65 decided to throw a tantrum first one in over two years. I knew immediately it was the fuel filter so unscrewed it cleaned it out best I could and bingo back in buiness. I seen time for new fuel line may put new pump on too!



Only 65!!?? I do that kinda stuff while eating my morning oatmeal on the sunporch. Happy Birthday.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Only 65!!?? I do that kinda stuff while eating my morning oatmeal on the sunporch. Happy Birthday.:msp_thumbsup:



Yup short day for rope lol hadf to fix my 65 too damn thing showing it age


----------



## beastmaster

65 stumps! That is a whole bunch of stump grinding. Hope the payday made a good birthday present. Happy b-day.

We have tulip trees out here, but nothing like that one. That was one big straight tall trunk.


----------



## beastmaster

I did a hazardous job to day for a Warn OD for my jeep. This Oak split and the only thing keeping it out of the HV lines was it got stuck in a big spruce. The other half was over the house. I dug around the base and I could bury my pocket knife to the hilt anywhere in the below ground area. Removing the snag was a bear, but climbing the other half, even after stabilizing it with three ropes was really stressful. I finished limbing the last 20 feet that went leaning out over the phone and 220 with a silky pole saw. Groundmen was talking smack telling me,"it'll hold up just climb up there and cut it", I told him you come up here then. 
I like to think I'm fearless, but I'm not ashamed to admit that tree had me spooked a little. Someone must of raised the grade maybe 15, 20 years ago the roots were like soggy cardboard.
It all went well though, didn't have to pick nothing up. Loaded up a rebuilt warn OD, transfer case and tranny I'v been needing for my 66, V6 CJ5.
I removed a big pine up there 2 years ago. The guy had me leave a big stump because he wanted to carve a bear. I guess his wife said no bear, but pretty cool what he ended up doing with it.View attachment 289598
View attachment 289599


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> I did a hazardous job to day for a Warn OD for my jeep. This Oak split and the only thing keeping it out of the HV lines was it got stuck in a big spruce. The other half was over the house. I dug around the base and I could bury my pocket knife to the hilt anywhere in the below ground area. Removing the snag was a bear, but climbing the other half, even after stabilizing it with three ropes was really stressful. I finished limbing the last 20 feet that went leaning out over the phone and 220 with a silky pole saw. Groundmen was talking smack telling me,"it'll hold up just climb up there and cut it", I told him you come up here then.
> I like to think I'm fearless, but I'm not ashamed to admit that tree had me spooked a little. Someone must of raised the grade maybe 15, 20 years ago the roots were like soggy cardboard.
> It all went well though, didn't have to pick nothing up. Loaded up a rebuilt warn OD, transfer case and tranny I'v been needing for my 66, V6 CJ5.
> I removed a big pine up there 2 years ago. The guy had me leave a big stump because he wanted to carve a bear. I guess his wife said no bear, but pretty cool what he ended up doing with it.View attachment 289598
> View attachment 289599



Sounds like some I get lol well least is done and you still have all six toes


----------



## PhilMcWoody

beastmaster said:


> I removed a big pine up there 2 years ago. The guy had me leave a big stump because he wanted to carve a bear. I guess his wife said no bear, but pretty cool what he ended up doing with it.View attachment 289598
> View attachment 289599



Hell yes, that's pretty dadgum jealousy-making.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

chief116 said:


> Killed some white pines. people really tend to hate those.
> 
> Question for the bad back guys. Any luck with chiropractors? Been having some pains lately, wife insists I see a chiro. It helps her, but she's a dental assistant so success for her doesn't necessarily translate to this job.



When my *neck* was farged it was one of my last resorts. 

after a year of rehab, electro accupuncture and whatnot, 

It took about 10 chiro treatments but I did get some relief. I'm leery a bit as neck snaps are no laughing matter. I'd go back _if I had to_.

Not all adjustments worked -- some were trial and error, but others helped.

I later saw this specialist one-on-one physio while on vacation visiting my folks in the UK — best freaking physio I ever came across, and I've been treated by about 8 or so by now. That's to say, some are better than others, ... and just cos one doesn't work for you, another might. 

She takes a multi-discipline approach that might have saved me surgery, cos after two visits with her, I was 50% better than when I walked in.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

ducaticorse said:


> HAHA! I told you timbs SUCK FOR ANYTHING EXCEPT RAP VIDEOS!!!!!! Get a pair of ASOLO's next time.



Once had a pair of Timbs, and I'm up in Vermont after a ski day, get back to take the ski boots off, put on the timbs, go off walking in the snow, and suddenly I'm wondering "what the f's this cold wet stuff? .... aww fek!" ... the soles were falling apart as I walked. Unbelievable after only a few years.

My present Caterpillars have 10 years and a zillion miles on them, but I kinda really messed 'em up in some post-Sandy work kicking a giant crowbar breaking up flooring, and am ready to have a backup for sawing and I'm looking for a good pair of steel toes.


----------



## [email protected]

*Chiropractor*



chief116 said:


> Killed some white pines. people really tend to hate those.
> 
> Question for the bad back guys. Any luck with chiropractors? Been having some pains lately, wife insists I see a chiro. It helps her, but she's a dental assistant so success for her doesn't necessarily translate to this job.



Chief: Yep, depending on whether you have spinal, hip, rib, or other dislocation, or misadjustments, for me it's always beneficial going! I'm sure there are some quacks out there, but mine has a number of treatments that help me limber up and feel great!


----------



## Goose IBEW

Headed to court for child support and alimony BS. Man, I rather be in a tree, this sh*t is worse than any day working.:bang:


----------



## ducaticorse

Goose IBEW said:


> Headed to court for child support and alimony BS. Man, I rather be in a tree, this sh*t is worse than any day working.:bang:



At least you're not in MA...... Women own your efing ass in this state when there is a split.


----------



## ropensaddle

Goose IBEW said:


> Headed to court for child support and alimony BS. Man, I rather be in a tree, this sh*t is worse than any day working.:bang:



 



Jerry Reed -- She Got The Goldmine (I Got The Shaft) - YouTube


----------



## mckeetree

ducaticorse said:


> At least you're not in MA...... Women own your efing ass in this state when there is a split.



I never could understand that alimony deal.


----------



## Goose IBEW

ducaticorse said:


> At least you're not in MA...... Women own your efing ass in this state when there is a split.



I am under the impression that Jersey and its no fault bs is the worst. No where else have I seen a woman do absolute wrong to her family and be rewarded heavily for it. I can only hope that things go well in the next hour.


----------



## ducaticorse

HTML:


[QUOTE][/QUOTE]




Goose IBEW said:


> I am under the impression that Jersey and its no fault bs is the worst. No where else have I seen a woman do absolute wrong to her family and be rewarded heavily for it. I can only hope that things go well in the next hour.




There is always a shovel and lime....


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a shovel and lime....



"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure". 

One of my best friends is marrying this broad that actually has a top like the hooters girls have. It says "Gold digger" across the front. I guess maybe he figures she only has that as a gag or something. He bought her this hideous four carrot engagement ring. All a friend can do is shake his head and laugh.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ducaticorse said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a shovel and lime....



I had a good bud in the USMC from NJ who got the royal shaft with his ex in court. He was allowed a few weeks a year in visitation, so she would go off to Aruba for a month, drop the daughter off with ol' Brud and his lady, then get 100% of the alimony/child support for the month in the sun.

Seemed like she was back in court every few months to get something more; him being the biker type did not help. When she found out he was getting hazard pay while deployed, she tried getting him penalized for not telling the court....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## squad143

My boots came back yesterday from getting re-soled at Viberg. They look like new.... Well almost.
Spent the morning (pouring rain) quoting a dozen jobs with a friend, who owns his own tree company. A few removals and a lot of pruning. We've worked quite a bit together last year.
Got the confirmation on a few of them, the rest I'll have to call tonight, when the homeowners are home.
We're supposed to get freezing rain tonight and maybe some snow. This season is a starting off late. Last year was early and we were already doing removals up north by the end of March. They are supposed to get 3-4" of snow tonight.


----------



## squad143

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I had a good bud in the USMC from NJ who got the royal shaft with his ex in court. He was allowed a few weeks a year in visitation, so she would go off to Aruba for a month, drop the daughter off with ol' Brud and his lady, then get 100% of the alimony/child support for the month in the sun.
> 
> Seemed like she was back in court every few months to get something more; him being the biker type did not help. When she found out he was getting hazard pay while deployed, she tried getting him penalized for not telling the court....:msp_ohmy:




Sounds like he needs a better lawyer.............................





Or better aim.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Covered the woodpile, more post op recovery, & listen to da thunder outside.

What is it summer already?


----------



## Reg

treemandan said:


> I woke up at 4:15 and got on the road to Lancaster by 5:30, I guess it was close to nine when we got to this monster of a tulip and I didn't want to be friends with Jared anymore. But he talked me into it by saying he was gonna buy me a candy bar if I went up there and hucked it down to where to could get at it with his 88 and the bucket truck cause lawd nose eyes waznt gonna be up there blocking down no 4 foot wide trunk.
> 
> This may not be the biggest tulip I have taken down but it was the biggest one in the tightest of quarters. I am a little tired from hauling that huge ass rope around that tree. We got it topped out with pulleys to where the crane could barely reach it; it was no fun watching the crane op max out his lift while still needing more. It was close and thank God it was a tulip cause anything else would have weighed to much.
> 
> Maybe Jared has some pics from today because those pics do not do this tree any justice. It did come down nice enough; I used about 1 tank of gas in my 20, two cuts with the 26, maybe 5 with the 44 and flushed the stump without gasing the 88 back up after 5 or 6 trunk picks with it.



Hey Dan, you took your photos down. Why ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Couple pics from the last couple days. The tree was 36" diameter at the first branch, which was 55' off the ground.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Couple more.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Seen this guy driving up the road.


----------



## beastmaster

*SRT Baby!*

Iv been doing this big a## sycamore for the fire Captain up in mount baldy for years, but haven't climbed it in three years. It's huge. Normally we'll have three or four climber up there. The tree is infested with mistletoe. Lots of it is way out on the ends, and in the tip top. The tree has a weird shape from being topped many years ago. The branches growing from the old topping cuts are now 18in and 40 ft above them old cutsView attachment 289777
View attachment 289778
View attachment 289779
anyway today me and one other climber did the mistletoe removal. I did most of it by my self in about 5 hours using SRT. I not as fast as I was 3 years ago but the SRT made me shine in that tree and I was able to do what took 4 climber a long day to do in less time by my self today(OK me and one scared climber) I'm not patting my self on the back, I'm giving credit to the SRT Baby!


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Couple more.



Wish you got some pics of the picks!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Wish you got some pics of the picks!!



Wish I did take more pics but I was just trying to get it done.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Hey Dan, you took your photos down. Why ?



I did?


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> Iv been doing this big a## sycamore for the fire Captain up in mount baldy for years, but haven't climbed it in three years. It's huge. Normally we'll have three or four climber up there. The tree is infested with mistletoe. Lots of it is way out on the ends, and in the tip top. The tree has a weird shape from being topped many years ago. The branches growing from the old topping cuts are now 18in and 40 ft above them old cutsView attachment 289777
> View attachment 289778
> View attachment 289779
> anyway today me and one other climber did the mistletoe removal. I did most of it by my self in about 5 hours using SRT. I not as fast as I was 3 years ago but the SRT made me shine in that tree and I was able to do what took 4 climber a long day to do in less time by my self today(OK me and one scared climber) I'm not patting my self on the back, I'm giving credit to the SRT Baby!



Lol I would be giving credit to muh wraptor lol scared of what ? Was they a coon in dat hole or bee's ?


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wish I did take more pics but I was just trying to get it done.



was that you in the tree ? Here that baby will only fetch 800.00 hardly worth using the crane unless you own it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ropensaddle said:


> was that you in the tree ? Here that baby will only fetch 800.00 hardly worth using the crane unless you own it!



That's treemandan. I am not in the shape anymore for such a big tree. I charged $3500 for tree, stump, and reseeding. Sold the logs for about $500. He is a good customer of mine, so I gave it to him at great price. Should have been $500 - $1000 more.


----------



## Reg

treemandan said:


> I did?


 
Ya did mate, but no matter, i see there's more now.

Looked like a big wobbly one. Probably worse stood underneath than when you actually got up there!

Today we have a big old fir to smoke. I'd have thought nothing of taking your tulip down Dan, but I feel bad that we're gonna kill this fir today. Not cool


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's treemandan. I am not in the shape anymore for such a big tree. I charged $3500 for tree, stump, and reseeding. Sold the logs for about $500. He is a good customer of mine, so I gave it to him at great price. Should have been $500 - $1000 more.



Ahh yeah well just saying here it goes for 800 I agree 3500 is worth it just wont get it


----------



## chief116

Took a bucket truck over to the kid's school for a kindergarten career day thing. Let the kids bounce around in the cab for a bit, heard 13 "my daddy has a chainsaw" stories. Had a great time, my little girl was excited I was able to make it in.

Went to the eye doc, seeing my doctor in a bit about my back. Leaning towards going to the back cracker. Got a lot of hard work ahead of me, time to get out of the bad habits and start taking care of myself.

Of course, I took the day off a few weeks back, and tomorrows forecast isn't looking good, we'll probably have the day off.


----------



## treeclimber101

chief116 said:


> Took a bucket truck over to the kid's school for a kindergarten career day thing. Let the kids bounce around in the cab for a bit, heard 13 "my daddy has a chainsaw" stories. Had a great time, my little girl was excited I was able to make it in.
> 
> Went to the eye doc, seeing my doctor in a bit about my back. Leaning towards going to the back cracker. Got a lot of hard work ahead of me, time to get out of the bad habits and start taking care of myself.
> 
> Of course, I took the day off a few weeks back, and tomorrows forecast isn't looking good, we'll probably have the day off.



Don't go ..... There's a reason they are so cheap , because once you start you gotta keep going


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't go ..... There's a reason they are so cheap , because once you start you gotta keep going



Nope. Never again. I went to one once after a fall which screwed up my neck. Nothing showed up on X-rays at Emerg. A week or two later, still waking up in middle of night, feels like someone is twisting my arm off. Book appointment with this nice chiropractor chick. Tell her I hurt my neck in a fall, blah, blah, blah. And the stupid bugger still cracked my neck. you wanna talk bout PAIN. I told her she had killed me. She looked worried. Up until that point I was feeling like a million bucks - the nice massage deal, etc.

Went back to doctor next day, and he said I was "stupid" (his exact words) for going to a chiropractor. End result was the next set of X-rays were kinda wonky. Ended up wearing a collar thingamajig for awhile to limit neck movement. Also got an MRI which showed spinal cord compression which happily resolved itself in a couple more weeks.


----------



## mattfr12

Today's fun.


----------



## Pelorus

Did you removethe other tree down in addition to the uprooted one, Matt? 
Looks like it's also fixing to put a hurt on that Ford when it gets back from the body shop.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guy's back there get some crazy weather!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> was that you in the tree ? Here that baby will only fetch 800.00 hardly worth using the crane unless you own it!



I gave Jared's client my business card and said that I would have charged 6k.

There is no way I can believe that tree is worth 800 in Ourcansass.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Ya did mate, but no matter, i see there's more now.
> 
> Looked like a big wobbly one. Probably worse stood underneath than when you actually got up there!
> 
> Today we have a big old fir to smoke. I'd have thought nothing of taking your tulip down Dan, but I feel bad that we're gonna kill this fir today. Not cool



Jeez yer like my kid telling me I did something I didn't. It must have been some kind of glich because whatever I post on Arborsite.com stays on Arborsite.com... unless they ban me for it then delete it themselves. Which pics are you talking about, it looks like they are all still there.

My thoughts as of late are to cut them all down now before they fall. I was talking to Jared's client about this big tulip, I asked what it felt like sleeping under such a thing.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I gave Jared's client my business card and said that I would have charged 6k.
> 
> There is no way I can believe that tree is worth 800 in Ourcansass.



Well It probably would go for less the one I did out the roof had a 800.00 bid on it too then one just a bit higher than mine! Too many illegals and hillbillies here bro lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Well It probably would go for less the one I did out the roof had a 800.00 bid on it too then one just a bit higher than mine! Too many illegals and hillbillies here bro lol.



If I had to cut that tree down for 800 I will say I would change professions ... I mean I feel sorry for you man


----------



## ropensaddle

this one was about identical yup you guessed it 800.00 3 bids one 700. one 850 I did it 800!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> If I had to cut that tree down for 800 I will say I would change professions ... I mean I feel sorry for you man



there's like 25 tree services in a town with 50k people!

The highest I ever bid a got was 3500. It was quite a bit larger than that tree and on the roof. I told him it needed a crane and won that bid even though someone else bid it at 1800 I explained without a crane it would take out his wall if someone just cut it the other service was gonna do no crane hahaha


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> If I had to cut that tree down for 800 I will say I would change professions ... I mean I feel sorry for you man



I really did tell the client I would have charge 6k. Man, the risk is great! I even told Jared I had to beat him over the head for extra money. The crane guy was a little shook up, he is used to lifting building materials. He don't like doing trees but like me, Jared sweet-talks him saying, " its easy!" and " all ya gotta do is..." or "We'll have it done by noon." Man, I am such an ####### to listen to that guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I really did tell the client I would have charge 6k. Man, the risk is great! I even told Jared I had to beat him over the head for extra money. The crane guy was a little shook up, he is used to lifting building materials. He don't like doing trees but like me, Jared sweet-talks him saying, " its easy!" and " all ya gotta do is..." or "We'll have it done by noon." Man, I am such an ####### to listen to that guy.



Quit #####ing and eat a snickers bar ! Your like a chick sometimes


----------



## ropensaddle

I have thought of moving too your hood


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> there's like 25 tree services in a town with 50k people!
> 
> The highest I ever bid a got was 3500. It was quite a bit larger than that tree and on the roof. I told him it needed a crane and won that bid even though someone else bid it at 1800 I explained without a crane it would take out his wall if someone just cut it the other service was gonna do no crane hahaha



Dang!
That sucks! It sure is regional, Sometimes you remind of that tv show,'Green Acre's',,,,
Do you have to climb up a telephone pole to answer it?
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I really did tell the client I would have charge 6k. Man, the risk is great! I even told Jared I had to beat him over the head for extra money. The crane guy was a little shook up, he is used to lifting building materials. He don't like doing trees but like me, Jared sweet-talks him saying, " its easy!" and " all ya gotta do is..." or "We'll have it done by noon." Man, I am such an ####### to listen to that guy.



It was a big tree but pretty easy tree. Like you said you didnt even run a full tank of fuel threw your 200t. There is a risk in most tree removals, and this tree was no different. It was tall enough that there was plenty of room to let the pieces run. The biggest problem was with branch tips braking off when catching them. You got all worked up over nothing as soon as you got out of your truck, saying that it was gonna take you two days to do this huge tree. You got to ride the wraptor to 75' and you only had about 5 hours of climbing time. The crane I had there is on the smaller side at being only 15 ton, but i have ran that crane many times before, and i know what it is and isnt capable of. 

First tree i ever climbed was this size. Didnt have a porty or a pully, so i natural crotched the whole tree down except for the three branches that could be just cut and let fall. Those 4 sycamores i did last month, each one was just about as spread out as this tulip was. Just didnt have to rope them down.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Has anyone considered getting a tandom axle roll off dumpster truck with a grapple like this one. I was thinking about taking a look at it after spending 6 hours the other day moving wood from the jobsite. If i would get it, i would get a 30 yd dumpster and put a removable top on it so i could chip into it.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Has anyone considered getting a tandom axle roll off dumpster truck with a grapple like this one. I was thinking about taking a look at it after spending 6 hours the other day moving wood from the jobsite. If i would get it, i would get a 30 yd dumpster and put a removable top on it so i could chip into it.



That im my opinion would be a pretty baddass setup! Just having the loader alone will make a huge difference but having the ability to drop a box on the ground would be handy every now and then. With the 30 yard box you will find yourseld brush loading sometimes too, i dont know what your dump situation is though... there are a lot of times i wish our loaders tipped a lot of times it would save sending a truck out, fit chips and logs on the same load...


----------



## [email protected]

*Ringggg, Ringggg!*



jefflovstrom said:


> Dang!
> That sucks! It sure is regional, Sometimes you remind of that tv show,'Green Acre's',,,,
> Do you have to climb up a telephone pole to answer it?
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



You could also say Petticoat Junction!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang!
> That sucks! It sure is regional, Sometimes you remind of that tv show,'Green Acre's',,,,
> Do you have to climb up a telephone pole to answer it?
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



Lmfao No but I do have to walk around the house and sometimes outside to get signal  Occasionally you have to run up a tree to get away from a wild boar tusk tusk


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> That im my opinion would be a pretty baddass setup! Just having the loader alone will make a huge difference but having the ability to drop a box on the ground would be handy every now and then. With the 30 yard box you will find yourseld brush loading sometimes too, i dont know what your dump situation is though... there are a lot of times i wish our loaders tipped a lot of times it would save sending a truck out, fit chips and logs on the same load...



A grapple truck and chips wtf for lol the only reason to have it imo is no chipping! With my old one, I really miss it but I would clean up most trees in one load! The added cost was a huge factor here though so I don't miss that part and am steering more toward a dump trailer!


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Has anyone considered getting a tandom axle roll off dumpster truck with a grapple like this one. I was thinking about taking a look at it after spending 6 hours the other day moving wood from the jobsite. If i would get it, i would get a 30 yd dumpster and put a removable top on it so i could chip into it.



It's has my approval  They are expensive to have here in MA, 20 per thousand lb yearly reg fee, about 3500 a year for ins, fuel maintenance etc. But if you can use it on a regular basis, it will pay those bills with ease. Thats at least a 56K truck. I had one without the dumpster and ended up selling it. But I generally work in much tighter areas than you do where you are.

What is the price, and specs/mileage/hours?


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was a big tree but pretty easy tree. Like you said you didnt even run a full tank of fuel threw your 200t. There is a risk in most tree removals, and this tree was no different. It was tall enough that there was plenty of room to let the pieces run. The biggest problem was with branch tips braking off when catching them. You got all worked up over nothing as soon as you got out of your truck, saying that it was gonna take you two days to do this huge tree. You got to ride the wraptor to 75' and you only had about 5 hours of climbing time. The crane I had there is on the smaller side at being only 15 ton, but i have ran that crane many times before, and i know what it is and isnt capable of.
> 
> First tree i ever climbed was this size. Didnt have a porty or a pully, so i natural crotched the whole tree down except for the three branches that could be just cut and let fall. Those 4 sycamores i did last month, each one was just about as spread out as this tulip was. Just didnt have to rope them down.



See? There you go with that "easy" stuff again !:msp_razz: Its good to see kids today with so much gumption. Alls I need is a good pep rally and a tank of gas... and a wraptor... and crane... and a big ass rope... and couple loaders... some asprin...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pic of whats left of the tulip tree. Has some great mineral colors in it, so i am gonna try to get a slab for a table top. Bottoms pretty punky, so guess we will have to see if i can get a good cookie out of it.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic of whats left of the tulip tree. Has some great mineral colors in it, so i am gonna try to get a slab for a table top. Bottoms pretty punky, so guess we will have to see if i can get a good cookie out of it.



How do you like those over tire tracks? What benefits are there over tires.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> How do you like those over tire tracks? What benefits are there over tires.



I love them I can track right up over a dumped pile of chips without a problem. They give you tons more traction. I got the cheap but I need to think about getting new rubber pads. 

I would love to get a pair of the loggering vts track systems though. They are so much better


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> See? There you go with that "easy" stuff again !:msp_razz: Its good to see kids today with so much gumption. Alls I need is a good pep rally and a tank of gas... and a wraptor... and crane... and a big ass rope... and couple loaders... some asprin...



I have been trying to not speak unless I have something nice to say lately. Can you tell??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I have been trying to not speak unless I have something nice to say lately. Can you tell??



That's no fun.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's no fun.



This is true.


----------



## Reg

Big fir in the wind yesterday, no fun. least it was dry. The zipline shot of the top was taken from a bucket, while working on another tree

View attachment 289957
View attachment 289961
View attachment 289962
View attachment 289958
View attachment 289959


----------



## ducaticorse

Reg said:


> Big fir in the wind yesterday, no fun. least it was dry. The zipline shot of the top was taken from a bucket, while working on another tree
> 
> View attachment 289957
> View attachment 289961
> View attachment 289962
> View attachment 289958
> View attachment 289959



Whatd u get for that one Reg?


----------



## Reg

ducaticorse said:


> Whatd u get for that one Reg?



I think it was bid at 1650. Just get the tree down and chip the branches. No bucking.


----------



## ropensaddle

Reg said:


> Big fir in the wind yesterday, no fun. least it was dry. The zipline shot of the top was taken from a bucket, while working on another tree
> 
> View attachment 289957
> View attachment 289961
> View attachment 289962
> View attachment 289958
> View attachment 289959



Nice stick !


----------



## beastmaster

Did two oaks with a crane two day. Underneath them was a 250000.00 toy train set, own by a Dr.View attachment 290049
Words biggest sawView attachment 290050
.
It wasn't hard for but tight for the crane. The pick were almost straight up and down. The driveway was really steepView attachment 290054

Good payday for few hours work


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> Did two oaks with a crane two day. Underneath them was a 250000.00 toy train set, own by a Dr.View attachment 290049
> Words biggest sawView attachment 290050
> .
> It wasn't hard for but tight for the crane. The pick were almost straight up and down. The driveway was really steepView attachment 290054
> 
> Good payday for few hours work



I have a customer with train like that too lol it's fun soon as he is not paying attention yell ohhhh no lol


----------



## deevo

*ice storm*

We got a big ice storm across our area today, trees down all over. Got quite the soaker today, lot's of work lined up over the next week from it! Just want the sun to come out now!


----------



## Zale

beastmaster said:


> Did two oaks with a crane two day. Underneath them was a 250000.00 toy train set, own by a Dr.View attachment 290049
> Words biggest sawView attachment 290050
> .
> It wasn't hard for but tight for the crane. The pick were almost straight up and down. The driveway was really steepView attachment 290054
> 
> Good payday for few hours work



Those trees next to your saw don't look that big. Why use the crane?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> Those trees next to your saw don't look that big. Why use the crane?



That's because it is the worlds biggest saw! The crane was only there to move the saw.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went and looked at this oak today that makes that popular look like a baby. Lady wants all the big branches that are over the house. I told her she needs to prune it back over a couple of years to get close to what she wants. She said what about all those heavy branches? I said I am not cutting all of them off and explained why and I told her that is she was dead set on doing it that she can find some hack to hacker er up. Its a shame that oak is close to 6' diameter


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went and looked at this oak today that makes that popular look like a baby. Lady wants all the big branches that are over the house. I told her she needs to prune it back over a couple of years to get close to what she wants. She said what about all those heavy branches? I said I am not cutting all of them off and explained why and I told her that is she was dead set on doing it that she can find some hack to hacker er up. Its a shame that oak is close to 6' diameter



Well maybe after the hack she gets to do it goes outta business she will call you back for the removal, haha. It is ashame, those big trees are getting so rare. Should be some law that only lets professionals work on those giants. Oh the f'n hacks!


----------



## chief116

Drove past this accident on the way to the job this morning, twice in fact.
Man killed on Route 128 crash in Danvers

Wasn't there when I drove by the first time, crane was having some electrical issues, so I turned aroun. 1 trooper there on the way past going north. Car was mangled, looked burned as well. 3 troopers, ambulance and a couple fire trucks, as well as 3 tow trucks blocking the highway going south with the second crane .

Took down a couple good sized pines and some scrub growth, finished early. Heading to do log pick ups for a buddy and then play poker. Have a good weekend guys, be safe out there.


----------



## treemandan

I was at the saw shop the other day buying my yearly pole saw blade. One a year, that's all the owner of this tree service will let me have. If I break it I have to use last year's blade til I save enough pennies to buy another one out of my own pocket. ####ers.
Anyway the dude at the shop hands me a card and told me to call the guy whose name was on it so I did. I went out today, it was beautiful, and took down an bunch of small easy trees with the guy whose name was on the card that the guy at the saw shop gave me. 
It was a relief using my short ropes but small trees can be a pain in the ass especially ash. Trying to decide whether to climb them or Murph them is consternating. Sometimes it comes down to a toss of coin and whether or not the homeowner is home to watch.
Still haven't put my new pole saw blade on, I am afraid I'll break it and get hollered at.


----------



## ducaticorse

Started addressing the rust spots on my chip dump body. Was using rustoleum to finish them off with. #### wouldnt dry in theses temps we had today though...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Relaxing day. Guess I will have to remove a royal palm tomorrow morning. The head fell off and they want it removed before Monday morning. Gonna do it by myself and keep man hours off production. Heavy dang stuff, hope my Tundra can hold it. Hired a new climber and he start's Monday. I could use one more, but hard to find people that want to work. I am up to 8 climbers and 6 groundie's. Oh, I just got a new free dump site!
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## cheesncrakas

misjudged the height of a spruce stick and broke a sidewalk


----------



## treeman75

We are leaving tomarrow to work an ice storm an hour or so north of us.


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> We are leaving tomarrow to work an ice storm an hour or so north of us.



Sounds fun. Maybe some good money ??:msp_smile:


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> We are leaving tomarrow to work an ice storm an hour or so north of us.



Yeah we got hammered good here as well! $$$$


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> Sounds fun. Maybe some good money ??:msp_smile:



Ya, I hope so.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Relaxing day. Guess I will have to remove a royal palm tomorrow morning. The head fell off and they want it removed before Monday morning. Gonna do it by myself and keep man hours off production. Heavy dang stuff, hope my Tundra can hold it. Hired a new climber and he start's Monday. I could use one more, but hard to find people that want to work. I am up to 8 climbers and 6 groundie's. Oh, I just got a new free dump site!
> Jeff :biggrin:



Oh this is going to be good. Don't fergit to post pics! And why don't you just grab a truck/chipper and do it? Yer going to look silly driving down the road with tree sticking out of the Toyota.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Oh this is going to be good. Don't fergit to post pics! And why don't you just grab a truck/chipper and do it? Yer going to look silly driving down the road with tree sticking out of the Toyota.



I sincerely doubt it will be enough to fil the bed :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Oh this is going to be good. Don't fergit to post pics! And why don't you just grab a truck/chipper and do it? Yer going to look silly driving down the road with tree sticking out of the Toyota.



The head fell off, I needed to remove the trunk. If I used a chipper, it would be a dirty load and palm cost to dump. This way I just put it in the dumpster at the yard,
Jeff :msp_tongue:
View attachment 290315


----------



## MarquisTree

its been a long week. We did do some really cool jobs with the new crane. 
View attachment 290325

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151582710050446.1073741833.277283385445&type=1

placed a frightening order with liehberr on Friday, just normal PM stuff, set of filters and 10 gal of their special syn 37 weight hyd oil and 12 tubes of their grease for the auto greaser... we knew what we were buying from the start but even ready for it, $4000 for that order still hits you funny. 

Saturday we were working on a great job, flying through it, would have been done by 130ish, until all the rotation bolts broke on the rotation motor on the chipper. its happened to all of them, we change them out with grade 9s and never have a problem again, woodsmen is aware of the issue and promised us they changed the design and it wouldnt happen again but they are too ####ing cheap to use 4 grade 9 bolts instead of 8s. shouldn't have been an issue except instead of using a nut and a bolt like they have in the past they threaded the holes in the motor mount it self so every bolt needs to be extracted...  should have gone in today and fixed it but didn't have it in me
View attachment 290332

oh well handfed chipper for one of the crane crews Monday. and a fun night of extracting hardened bolts Monday night


----------



## ducaticorse

MarquisTree said:


> its been a long week. We did do some really cool jobs with the new crane.
> View attachment 290325
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151582710050446.1073741833.277283385445&type=1
> 
> placed a frightening order with liehberr on Friday, just normal PM stuff, set of filters and 10 gal of their special syn 37 weight hyd oil and 12 tubes of their grease for the auto greaser... we knew what we were buying from the start but even ready for it, $4000 for that order still hits you funny.
> 
> Saturday we were working on a great job, flying through it, would have been done by 130ish, until all the rotation bolts broke on the rotation motor on the chipper. its happened to all of them, we change them out with grade 9s and never have a problem again, woodsmen is aware of the issue and promised us they changed the design and it wouldnt happen again but they are too ####ing cheap to use 4 grade 9 bolts instead of 8s. shouldn't have been an issue except instead of using a nut and a bolt like they have in the past they threaded the holes in the motor mount it self so every bolt needs to be extracted...  should have gone in today and fixed it but didn't have it in me
> View attachment 290332
> 
> oh well handfed chipper for one of the crane crews Monday. and a fun night of extracting hardened bolts Monday night




The difference in price from an 8 to a 9 is negligible in comparison to the cost of these particular units. I find that to be infuriating, as it is obviously not an isolated incident.


----------



## treeclimber101

cheesncrakas said:


> misjudged the height of a spruce stick and broke a sidewalk



That's about what happened to me , I knocked down a 9ft piece of knotty silver maple , and my crash pad log flipped up and waffled the back of a shed , wasn't bad nice little dent and crack , I stopped work and went and knocked on the neighbors door had him inspect the shed , he was happy with a trade of a stump that took me 20 minutes for the repair . I have made that cut a thousand times and 1001 is a problem...


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> The head fell off, I needed to remove the trunk. If I used a chipper, it would be a dirty load and palm cost to dump. This way I just put it in the dumpster at the yard,
> Jeff :msp_tongue:
> View attachment 290315


jeff, no special charges with the palm in dumpster? does it get burn't in a trash to energy facility in cali?


----------



## dbl612

MarquisTree said:


> its been a long week. We did do some really cool jobs with the new crane.
> View attachment 290325
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151582710050446.1073741833.277283385445&type=1
> 
> placed a frightening order with liehberr on Friday, just normal PM stuff, set of filters and 10 gal of their special syn 37 weight hyd oil and 12 tubes of their grease for the auto greaser... we knew what we were buying from the start but even ready for it, $4000 for that order still hits you funny.
> 
> Saturday we were working on a great job, flying through it, would have been done by 130ish, until all the rotation bolts broke on the rotation motor on the chipper. its happened to all of them, we change them out with grade 9s and never have a problem again, woodsmen is aware of the issue and promised us they changed the design and it wouldnt happen again but they are too ####ing cheap to use 4 grade 9 bolts instead of 8s. shouldn't have been an issue except instead of using a nut and a bolt like they have in the past they threaded the holes in the motor mount it self so every bolt needs to be extracted...  should have gone in today and fixed it but didn't have it in me
> View attachment 290332
> 
> oh well handfed chipper for one of the crane crews Monday. and a fun night of extracting hardened bolts Monday night


dave, pretty sure auto grease that stewart-warner/alemite uses for their domestic auto lube systems is compatible with liebherr system. stop blocks on rotation motor will solve problem with the shucking back and forth. easy addition.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> The head fell off, I needed to remove the trunk. If I used a chipper, it would be a dirty load and palm cost to dump. This way I just put it in the dumpster at the yard,
> Jeff :msp_tongue:
> View attachment 290315



Is there any commercial use for palm logs? Just an idle sunday afternoon question.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> The head fell off, I needed to remove the trunk. If I used a chipper, it would be a dirty load and palm cost to dump. This way I just put it in the dumpster at the yard,
> Jeff :msp_tongue:
> View attachment 290315



Looks like one of your machines could chip that but tell me about this dirty load business. What does it matter if you comingle wood chips with palm chips ; Why is palm debris considered so undesirable ?


----------



## Slvrmple72

%$#@^&* Spruce Trees!:bang:


----------



## treeman75

Steffen Truck Inventory

Here is a nice rearmount that is priced right. Its the same place I just bought my truck, they are easy to work with. If it was in the middle of the season I think I would buy it.


----------



## cfield

treeman75 said:


> Steffen Truck Inventory
> 
> Here is a nice rearmount that is priced right. Its the same place I just bought my truck, they are easy to work with. If it was in the middle of the season I think I would buy it.



Sweet truck. Hows working that ice storm going?


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> The head fell off, I needed to remove the trunk. If I used a chipper, it would be a dirty load and palm cost to dump. This way I just put it in the dumpster at the yard,
> Jeff :msp_tongue:
> View attachment 290315



I see you managed to get outta the truck lol, No wait, no pics of you loading ?


----------



## treeman75

cfield said:


> Sweet truck. Hows working that ice storm going?



I wasnt able to leave today, we are leaving in the morning.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We pay for a dumpster in the yard and that is trash, Palm is trash so not green waste which is free mostly. Someone could get rich if they came up with something to do with palm.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Looks like one of your machines could chip that but tell me about this dirty load business. What does it matter if you comingle wood chips with palm chips ; Why is palm debris considered so undesirable ?



It doesn't decompose.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> Steffen Truck Inventory
> 
> Here is a nice rearmount that is priced right. Its the same place I just bought my truck, they are easy to work with. If it was in the middle of the season I think I would buy it.



That's exactly what i am looking for. Might send them an email, they by you?


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> That's exactly what i am looking for. Might send them an email, they by you?



Ya, its in Sioux City, Iowa, thats where im from and do most of my work. I seen the truck in their yard the other day driving by. My uncle is the shop manager and they do good work. All the tree guys around here take their buckets there for inspections and service.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I see you managed to get outta the truck lol, No wait, no pics of you loading ?



Trucks today all come from the factory with anti-lock brakes, air-conditioning, blueteeth, seruis satellite, adjustable lumbar support and a little mexican under the seat who jumps out at the push of a button ready to work. My truck had one but the previous owner must have kept it along with the tire jack.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> It doesn't decompose.
> Jeff



Ever? I would think that would be good for dyed mulch then. Or maybe even playground mulch.

The more I hear about these palms the more I am happy not to have to mess with them. I messed with a few when I was a kid but mainly the ones we could easily pull the dead fronds down to cover the patio with.
I also remember the two kinds of citrus fruit trees you have out there; one was edible, a regular tree and the other was some kind of gene spliced anomaly. Its strange nobody ever mentions them or ever see anybody working on them on this site.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Ever? I would think that would be good for dyed mulch then. Or maybe even playground mulch.
> 
> The more I hear about these palms the more I am happy not to have to mess with them. I messed with a few when I was a kid but mainly the ones we could easily pull the dead fronds down to cover the patio with.
> I also remember the two kinds of citrus fruit trees you have out there; one was edible, a regular tree and the other was some kind of gene spliced anomaly. Its strange nobody ever mentions them or ever see anybody working on them on this site.



It's not wood,,


----------



## MarquisTree

dbl612 said:


> dave, pretty sure auto grease that stewart-warner/alemite uses for their domestic auto lube systems is compatible with liebherr system. stop blocks on rotation motor will solve problem with the shucking back and forth. easy addition.



The grease wasn't too expensive.
Not sure if I was clear about the problem with the woodsmen. Its not a stop issue


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> It's not wood,,



Lol well grass then lawn boy


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Lol well grass then lawn boy



You are a bully,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a bully,,,,,,,
> Jeff



Haha just seen opportunity to be funny mate in a Monocotyledons way


----------



## Kottonwood

MarquisTree said:


> its been a long week. We did do some really cool jobs with the new crane.
> View attachment 290325
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151582710050446.1073741833.277283385445&type=1
> 
> placed a frightening order with liehberr on Friday, just normal PM stuff, set of filters and 10 gal of their special syn 37 weight hyd oil and 12 tubes of their grease for the auto greaser... we knew what we were buying from the start but even ready for it, $4000 for that order still hits you funny.
> 
> Saturday we were working on a great job, flying through it, would have been done by 130ish, until all the rotation bolts broke on the rotation motor on the chipper. its happened to all of them, we change them out with grade 9s and never have a problem again, woodsmen is aware of the issue and promised us they changed the design and it wouldnt happen again but they are too ####ing cheap to use 4 grade 9 bolts instead of 8s. shouldn't have been an issue except instead of using a nut and a bolt like they have in the past they threaded the holes in the motor mount it self so every bolt needs to be extracted...  should have gone in today and fixed it but didn't have it in me
> View attachment 290332
> 
> oh well handfed chipper for one of the crane crews Monday. and a fun night of extracting hardened bolts Monday night



Ok so no doubt that is a sweet crane but I really don't get it on that second job. Park a 60,000lb (guessing) crane in someone's front yard, right next to the foundation, just so you don't have to drop a tree in the woods?

In all seriousness I think you could have spent your money more wisely. My crew and I have been thinking about it and we have decided that the best way to go is to have a helicopter capable of lifting a significant load and also a tub grinder on site. You can just hoist the whole tree right into the grinder then charge the customer extra to spread the mulch in their planting beds. It's perfect..... just gotta work out the funding...... and get my helicopter license


----------



## ropensaddle

KeithTheTreeGuy said:


> Ok so no doubt that is a sweet crane but I really don't get it on that second job. Park a 60,000lb (guessing) crane in someone's front yard so you don't have to drop a tree in the woods?
> 
> In all seriousness I think you could have spent your money more wisely. My crew and I have been thinking about it and we have decided that the best way to go is to have a helicopter capable of lifting a significant load and also a tub grinder on site. You can just hoist the whole tree right into the grinder then charge the customer extra to spread the mulch in their planting beds. It's perfect..... just gotta work out the funding.



that idea much older lol I thought of it years ago. Truth is funding is just one problem because you will need authority flight plans etc I can only imagine the red tape involved!


----------



## ropensaddle

What would we do if they made laser saws as I heard they were working on years ago!


----------



## luckydad

KeithTheTreeGuy said:


> Ok so no doubt that is a sweet crane but I really don't get it on that second job. Park a 60,000lb (guessing) crane in someone's front yard, right next to the foundation, just so you don't have to drop a tree in the woods?
> 
> In all seriousness I think you could have spent your money more wisely. My crew and I have been thinking about it and we have decided that the best way to go is to have a helicopter capable of lifting a significant load and also a tub grinder on site. You can just hoist the whole tree right into the grinder then charge the customer extra to spread the mulch in their planting beds. It's perfect..... just gotta work out the funding...... and get my helicopter license



And you obviously don't know how much those kind of cranes weigh..:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## Kottonwood

luckydad said:


> And you obviously don't know how much those kind of cranes weigh..:msp_confused::msp_confused:



haha yeah I figured I would be way off with that. So what's the real number?


----------



## Kottonwood

ropensaddle said:


> What would we do if they made laser saws as I heard they were working on years ago!



yup, light sabers and rocket boots would do the trick for tree work too.


----------



## ropensaddle

KeithTheTreeGuy said:


> yup, light sabers and rocket boots would do the trick for tree work too.



I'm thinking of training a chimp :hmm3grin2orange: :monkey:


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> I'm thinking of training a chimp :hmm3grin2orange: :monkey:



Idk we just use Mexicans... Seems easier then light sabers and chimps and cranes n stuff


----------



## [email protected]

*Laser saws!*



ropensaddle said:


> What would we do if they made laser saws as I heard they were working on years ago!



ROFL! Imagine what hacks could do with them?!


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Idk we just use Mexicans... Seems easier then light sabers and chimps and cranes n stuff



I see well they are using you too soon you will bid against them! No thanks, i'll let them stay bare foot using machetes.


----------



## ropensaddle

[email protected] said:


> ROFL! Imagine what hacks could do with them?!



It would end tree care home owners would trim their own trees :monkey:


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Steffen Truck Inventory
> 
> 
> Here is a nice rearmount that is priced right. Its the same place I just bought my truck, they are easy to work with. If it was in the middle of the season I think I would buy it.





WOAH!!! At Tristate forestry equipment, that thing would be 50K!!



Technically that is a center mount, but it has good reach nonetheless, and is certainly priced right! Too bad it's CDL, but not the end of the world.

Besides. Dont you already have abucket truck??


----------



## MarquisTree

KeithTheTreeGuy said:


> Ok so no doubt that is a sweet crane but I really don't get it on that second job. Park a 60,000lb (guessing) crane in someone's front yard, right next to the foundation, just so you don't have to drop a tree in the woods?
> 
> In all seriousness I think you could have spent your money more wisely. My crew and I have been thinking about it and we have decided that the best way to go is to have a helicopter capable of lifting a significant load and also a tub grinder on site. You can just hoist the whole tree right into the grinder then charge the customer extra to spread the mulch in their planting beds. It's perfect..... just gotta work out the funding...... and get my helicopter license



Funny u say that that... I've been looking for a good local Chinook dealer for a while now

There was a lot more to that job that jobthen that little tree. It could have easily been murphed. It was a good opportunity to try out both jibs on a small tree before we use them on something more challenging


----------



## MarquisTree

KeithTheTreeGuy said:


> haha yeah I figured I would be way off with that. So what's the real number?



Double your first guess and your close


----------



## ducaticorse

MarquisTree said:


> Funny u say that that... I've been looking for a good local Chinook dealer for a while now
> 
> There was a lot more to that job that jobthen that little tree. It could have easily been murphed. It was a good opportunity to try out both jibs on a small tree before we use them on something more challenging



Might as well get it out there for what you guys paid!! Cant believe that 4K order though. NO THANK YOU!!!

LOL, for the record. how much counterweight did you buy with that bad boy? Im assuming youre just a teency bit heavier than 60K


----------



## MarquisTree

ducaticorse said:


> Might as well get it out there for what you guys paid!! Cant believe that 4K order though. NO THANK YOU!!!
> 
> LOL, for the record. how much counterweight did you buy with that bad boy? Im assuming youre just a teency bit heavier than 60K



46,300 lbs of counterweight fully loaded

Where are you out of? What's your company name ? 
We can't be that far from each other


----------



## ducaticorse

MarquisTree said:


> 46,300 lbs of counterweight fully loaded
> 
> Where are you out of? What's your company name ?
> We can't be that far from each other



We are close! You guys even did a small tree on third street in Cambridge last year, right in my back yard practically. It's a long story, but I am just now getting back on my feet after an auto accident I was in two years ago. I am very small potatoes. Bucket, chipper, dump and bobcat.


----------



## cfield

Sad day in Boston, wtf is wrong with people huh? Nothing is safe to do anymore!


----------



## ducaticorse

cfield said:


> Sad day in Boston, wtf is wrong with people huh? Nothing is safe to do anymore!



My friend was working her last day in the restaurant where the big one went off. She took shrapnel all over her body. I was supposed to be there, as I am every year for the marathon. A little fight with the misses prevented that this year. I was literally supposed to be at ground zero.


----------



## ducaticorse

It's amazing this guy wasn't killed.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> It's amazing this guy wasn't killed.


What the hell happened?


----------



## cfield

treeman75 said:


> What the hell happened?



2 bombs went off at the Boston marathon, its all over the news.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> WOAH!!! At Tristate forestry equipment, that thing would be 50K!!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically that is a center mount, but it has good reach nonetheless, and is certainly priced right! Too bad it's CDL, but not the end of the world.
> 
> Besides. Dont you already have abucket truck??



Ya, I have one but for that price I could get two crews going and sell it a couple years down the road and make 10-15k.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Angry as Hell all over again....
Prayers to the families of injured and killed.


----------



## treeman75

cfield said:


> 2 bombs went off at the Boston marathon, its all over the news.



Wow, I just got home. I have the news on now.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Ya, I have one but for that price I could get two crews going and sell it a couple years down the road and make 10-15k.



If you're seriously looking I can do you one better than that in roughly a month. I have a town unit I have dibs on and it's a one owner garage kept ALC 55. International DT466. Low, low miles, and hours. Nice truck I checked it out last week.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Wow, I just got home. I have the news on now.



The bombs were packed with ball bearings. 8yo boy and one other are dead. At last count here have been ten amputations. Guy in the wheelchair lost both legs (obviously).


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

On a happier note. Got go ahead on 7 tree jobs i bid last week. Gonna lose a good bit of tomorrow to replacing trailer bearings, brakes tomorrow. I hate losing even a hour when i am this busy. Feast or famon.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> on a happier note. Got go ahead on 7 tree jobs i bid last week. Gonna lose a good bit of tomorrow to replacing trailer bearings, brakes tomorrow. I hate losing even a hour when i am this busy. Feast or famon.



nice!!


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> On a happier note. Got go ahead on 7 tree jobs i bid last week. Gonna lose a good bit of tomorrow to replacing trailer bearings, brakes tomorrow. I hate losing even a hour when i am this busy. Feast or famon.



I got the go ahead on 4 today. It feels good to start to get some calls. Spring just wont get here, its been cold and snow and ice. The high the rest of the week is like 40 and we are going to get some rain and snow.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> If you're seriously looking I can do you one better than that in roughly a month. I have a town unit I have dibs on and it's a one owner garage kept ALC 55. International DT466. Low, low miles, and hours. Nice truck I checked it out last week.



Its a nice thought but I kinda have a full plate now. I just bought my bucket a year ago and a log loader in Oct. and have some goals to have things paid off in a couple years.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Its a nice thought but I kinda have a full plate now. I just bought my bucket a year ago and a log loader in Oct. and have some goals to have things paid off in a couple years.



If the town approves a direct sale to me, I will be getting it for a ridiculously low price that I have already discussed with the head of the tree department. I will buy it just because it would be stupid not to. I certainly wont have the work to justify it.


----------



## cfield

treeman75 said:


> I got the go ahead on 4 today. It feels good to start to get some calls. Spring just wont get here, its been cold and snow and ice. The high the rest of the week is like 40 and we are going to get some rain and snow.



Did u end up going north to work that storm?


----------



## treeman75

cfield said:


> Did u end up going north to work that storm?



We drove up this morning and did a couple small jobs. It wasnt as bad as I thought it was and it was about all cleaned up.


----------



## cfield

treeman75 said:


> We drove up this morning and did a couple small jobs. It wasnt as bad as I thought it was and it was about all cleaned up.



Well that sucks!


----------



## richard t

ducaticorse said:


> If you're seriously looking I can do you one better than that in roughly a month. I have a town unit I have dibs on and it's a one owner garage kept ALC 55. International DT466. Low, low miles, and hours. Nice truck I checked it out last week.





I'd like to look at it when you get it ready to sale I'm getting older and half wore out and have cash you can pm me thanks Richard.


----------



## treemandan

Had a nice cool day pole clipping viburnum and cutting the lower dead out of spruce trees. Now here is where it gets weird: I did a spring clean - up. Yup, I raked the leaves... and cut the grass. No ####. Can you believe it? Its not as bad as it seems as I was able to bang out a 730 dollar job all by my lonesome without having to break to much off of my ass. I even was able to dump at the township for free which was right down the road.
I was actually a little scared to rake the leaves all by myself so I tried to line up some help but he never showed so I went down to see if these "friends" of mine could help. I got to their place around 9, they were still sucking down bong hits but seemed eager enough to at least look at the job. When they saw it they were talking about 2 days, walk behind blowers, gallons of 2stroke mix, dragging tarps with lawn mowers and putting the leaves on a 20 foot trailer that don't even dump. 
After they left to go back to sitting around smoking pot and talking about all sorts of other useless things I went and raked the crap onto a tarp and threw it on my dump truck, was home by 4:30.
Then my kid was trying to get me on that ####### tramapoline which I am hoping blows into the neighbors yard so I can call it an "act of God" and leave it there. Of all the things that keep me awake thinking about killing my wife that is the main one. I pretty much forgave her for everything else except for buying that thing.
Tommorow I am going to pick up a nice load of wood and chip what I made on Saturday. I am planning on dumping the chips at the guy who won 98 million dollars of lottery money house. He's got a sign out that says he wants chips and he is close to the job. Last time I saw him he told me he almost called the police on me because I dared sit in my truck in front of his house. I was meeting the head contractor there to look a tree job on his property and knew we were coming. I could barely keep from telling him off, I might have said something to effect. I did help with the job on his property, the head contractor smashed a couple little plum trees with the spar cause he's a frenzied mess and boy, did he underbid that job. Think this lottery winner would be inclined to give me a couple bucks for the chips?


----------



## ropensaddle

If I were that lottery winner I would pay you to make chips 5 days a week just because


----------



## treeman82

Pulled stumps with a friend's backhoe today, plus chipped some brush piles. 2 loads on the death trap to the dump, they only charged me $100  so I have no complaints there. Got another load of crap on there to go maybe tomorrow or Wednesday. Had a friend's guys working on some topsoil and mulch for a few clients.. glad I got that over with. 

Currently trying to close a 7K removal job with a client; 1 black oak roughly 5' diameter. I took a branch off of it about 5 years ago that got struck by lightning. It's been going downhill since then. Took another big branch off of it 2 winters ago which is actually healing over very nicely. Now the part going towards the house is starting to rot out, and one of the cables is broken, so we are gonna take it down before it lets go.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Had a nice cool day pole clipping viburnum and cutting the lower dead out of spruce trees. Now here is where it gets weird: I did a spring clean - up. Yup, I raked the leaves... and cut the grass. No ####. Can you believe it? Its not as bad as it seems as I was able to bang out a 730 dollar job all by my lonesome without having to break to much off of my ass. I even was able to dump at the township for free which was right down the road.
> I was actually a little scared to rake the leaves all by myself so I tried to line up some help but he never showed so I went down to see if these "friends" of mine could help. I got to their place around 9, they were still sucking down bong hits but seemed eager enough to at least look at the job. When they saw it they were talking about 2 days, walk behind blowers, gallons of 2stroke mix, dragging tarps with lawn mowers and putting the leaves on a 20 foot trailer that don't even dump.
> After they left to go back to sitting around smoking pot and talking about all sorts of other useless things I went and raked the crap onto a tarp and threw it on my dump truck, was home by 4:30.
> Then my kid was trying to get me on that ####### tramapoline which I am hoping blows into the neighbors yard so I can call it an "act of God" and leave it there. Of all the things that keep me awake thinking about killing my wife that is the main one. I pretty much forgave her for everything else except for buying that thing.
> Tommorow I am going to pick up a nice load of wood and chip what I made on Saturday. I am planning on dumping the chips at the guy who won 98 million dollars of lottery money house. He's got a sign out that says he wants chips and he is close to the job. Last time I saw him he told me he almost called the police on me because I dared sit in my truck in front of hi
> s house. I was meeting the head contractor there to look a tree job on his property and knew we were coming. I could barely keep from telling him off, I might have said something to effect. I did help with the job on his property, the head contractor smashed a couple little plum trees with the spar cause he's a frenzied mess and boy, did he underbid that job. Think this lottery winner would be inclined to give me a couple bucks for the chips?




Absolutely amazing!
Jeff


----------



## [email protected]

*Danno*



treemandan said:


> Had a nice cool day pole clipping viburnum and cutting the lower dead out of spruce trees. Now here is where it gets weird: I did a spring clean - up. Yup, I raked the leaves... and cut the grass. No ####. Can you believe it? Its not as bad as it seems as I was able to bang out a 730 dollar job all by my lonesome without having to break to much off of my ass. I even was able to dump at the township for free which was right down the road.
> I was actually a little scared to rake the leaves all by myself so I tried to line up some help but he never showed so I went down to see if these "friends" of mine could help. I got to their place around 9, they were still sucking down bong hits but seemed eager enough to at least look at the job. When they saw it they were talking about 2 days, walk behind blowers, gallons of 2stroke mix, dragging tarps with lawn mowers and putting the leaves on a 20 foot trailer that don't even dump.
> After they left to go back to sitting around smoking pot and talking about all sorts of other useless things I went and raked the crap onto a tarp and threw it on my dump truck, was home by 4:30.
> Then my kid was trying to get me on that ####### tramapoline which I am hoping blows into the neighbors yard so I can call it an "act of God" and leave it there. Of all the things that keep me awake thinking about killing my wife that is the main one. I pretty much forgave her for everything else except for buying that thing.
> Tommorow I am going to pick up a nice load of wood and chip what I made on Saturday. I am planning on dumping the chips at the guy who won 98 million dollars of lottery money house. He's got a sign out that says he wants chips and he is close to the job. Last time I saw him he told me he almost called the police on me because I dared sit in my truck in front of his house. I was meeting the head contractor there to look a tree job on his property and knew we were coming. I could barely keep from telling him off, I might have said something to effect. I did help with the job on his property, the head contractor smashed a couple little plum trees with the spar cause he's a frenzied mess and boy, did he underbid that job. Think this lottery winner would be inclined to give me a couple bucks for the chips?



!...?... ...
Danno:Sooo...if your wife ever turns up dead do we have to testify?
:msp_ohmy:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Drove 45 minutes on way to the trailer shop to get brake assbles, drums, new beatings for my enclosed trailer that's sitting on jack stands right now. Got almost home and realized the guy didn't give me axle seals. Wtf. My fault I didn't check everything. Trying to find them locally but nobody can cross reference his part number he gave me. Gonna be one of those days I guess.


----------



## treeclimber101

Working in the nursery today ,







cleared a new shade area for perennials


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> If I were that lottery winner I would pay you to make chips 5 days a week just because



Ran into him today. He drove his lawn mower over us as we stopped by his " chips wanted" signs. If you think a Steiner is impressive you should see what this guy has. He rolls up, opens the door and croaks out," This mower is getting to small for me." Boy he sure put on weight, I thought we would need the jaws of life and a forklift to get him out.
He has one hell of a spread, said he wants the chips to stop the water from his neighbor's from washing into one of his empty fields. He tried to start a conversation but I got out of there as quick as I got in. Dump and run baby, that's my motto... sometimes.


----------



## treemandan

[email protected] said:


> !...?... ...
> Danno:Sooo...if your wife ever turns up dead do we have to testify?
> :msp_ohmy:



What? Am I the only one who lays in bed thinking of ways to do his wife in? Come on.:msp_rolleyes:

The problem is that she's a lot bigger than me and if screwed up and didn't take her out quick I'd have Hell to pay. I've tried a couple things but she's a tough nut to crack. Thank God she didn't find out it was me.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Ran into him today. He drove his lawn mower over us as we stopped by his " chips wanted" signs. If you think a Steiner is impressive you should see what this guy has. He rolls up, opens the door and croaks out," This mower is getting to small for me." Boy he sure put on weight, I thought we would need the jaws of life and a forklift to get him out.
> He has one hell of a spread, said he wants the chips to stop the water from his neighbor's from washing into one of his empty fields. He tried to start a conversation but I got out of there as quick as I got in. Dump and run baby, that's my motto... sometimes.



Feller you need to learn to politic I see a terrace building job that pays high  And his whole spread needed deadwooding too


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> What? Am I the only one who lays in bed thinking of ways to do his wife in? Come on.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> The problem is that she's a lot bigger than me and if screwed up and didn't take her out quick I'd have Hell to pay. I've tried a couple things but she's a tough nut to crack. Thank God she didn't find out it was me.



So u gotta lady and ya want er gone ,but u ain't got the gutz, she keeps nagging at ya night and day, enough to drive ya nutz


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Feller you need to learn to politic I see a terrace building job that pays high  And his whole spread needed deadwooding too



I know, I am getting better, not so quick to pop off as I get older but this guy is an ass. In fact I have always kept my mouth shut around him unless I was offering (limited) polite advice or concern. He supposedly now has attack dogs judging from the 16 million signs he posted.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I know, I am getting better, not so quick to pop off as I get older but this guy is an ass. In fact I have always kept my mouth shut around him unless I was offering (limited) polite advice or concern. He supposedly now has attack dogs judging from the 16 million signs he posted.



I see well some that get wealth are ass holes. Others are the salt of the Earth. I think, it seems; those that had humble beginnings and got a break seem more down to earth than those that were fed with silver spoons!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> So u gotta lady and ya want er gone ,but u ain't got the gutz, she keeps nagging at ya night and day, enough to drive ya nutz



Nah, she's a good girl. Excellent mother to our daughter. If I ever lost her I would have to go back to the city, sit on a milkcrate and start panhandling again.

Yesterday the kid pissed her off getting ready for school, she smacked the wall and hollered, I looked at the kid and said " yer ass is grass now kiddo, better do what she says."


----------



## [email protected]

*Huhh?*



ropensaddle said:


> So u gotta lady and ya want er gone ,but u ain't got the gutz, she keeps nagging at ya night and day, enough to drive ya nutz



Did I hear, cyanide, contracts, High voltage?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> So u gotta lady and ya want er gone ,but u ain't got the gutz, she keeps nagging at ya night and day, enough to drive ya nutz



Dang Rope!
I see you got that (,) key fixed!!!!!
Dang man, Rope using 'comma's,,
Next thing you know, you will be using the ' and the " ,etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

[email protected] said:


> Did I hear, cyanide, contracts, High voltage?



I guess that is one way to get it 'Done dirt cheap'.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

Got my oak removal squared away today. Gotta get it into the schedule now. Beside that, helped a friend with his carport, and picked up some supplies for an upcoming job. Not a profitable day, but certainly a productive one.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my axle seals this afternoon, went to put them on, and realized there is a crack at the should of the axle spindle. Spent the rest of the day / evening trying to find a way to fix it. Found a guy, sent him pictures. He calls me and says sorry but you cant fix that kind of axle. Gotta try to find a axle that will work. Problem is the manufacture is out of business. By how much of a pos my trailer is i am supprised it took that long. Gotta get a 5200 lb axle but with a 3500 lb spindle because the spring seats are so far in away from the hub face. I think i found a axle that will work from dexter, but i will have to weld on the spring seats. no big deal. Gotta get this trailer back on the road. This will be the 3rd time i had to replace a axle on this trailer in 6 years. If anyone wants a cheap 8 x 20 enclosed 7k trailer let me know. I am ordering a new one after putting $1000 into this one again.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my axle seals this afternoon, went to put them on, and realized there is a crack at the should of the axle spindle. Spent the rest of the day / evening trying to find a way to fix it. Found a guy, sent him pictures. He calls me and says sorry but you cant fix that kind of axle. Gotta try to find a axle that will work. Problem is the manufacture is out of business. By how much of a pos my trailer is i am supprised it took that long. Gotta get a 5200 lb axle but with a 3500 lb spindle because the spring seats are so far in away from the hub face. I think i found a axle that will work from dexter, but i will have to weld on the spring seats. no big deal. Gotta get this trailer back on the road. This will be the 3rd time i had to replace a axle on this trailer in 6 years. If anyone wants a cheap 8 x 20 enclosed 7k trailer let me know. I am ordering a new one after putting $1000 into this one again.



And I was frettin cause I had to spring for a new pole saw blade.


----------



## wahlturfcare

heres what I spent the last 2 days making. I have some places that only have 30'' gates, so i made it slightly under 30.View attachment 290839
View attachment 290840


----------



## ducaticorse

wahlturfcare said:


> heres what I spent the last 2 days making. I have some places that only have 30'' gates, so i made it slightly under 30.View attachment 290839
> View attachment 290840



Nice work!


----------



## mckeetree

wahlturfcare said:


> heres what I spent the last 2 days making. I have some places that only have 30'' gates, so i made it slightly under 30.View attachment 290839
> View attachment 290840



Looks good.


----------



## wahlturfcare

thanks! I have alot more mowing attachement stuff that I building for some friends while wee keep getting all day rains.


----------



## ropensaddle

wahlturfcare said:


> heres what I spent the last 2 days making. I have some places that only have 30'' gates, so i made it slightly under 30.View attachment 290839
> View attachment 290840



Nice work but nicer apachie panel!


----------



## beastmaster

*Worse pain I ever felt.*

I went up the hill yesterday to do a small job for a big Company. Here at sea level it was a little overcast and I needed a lite coat. It was foggy going up and got cold. The job was two small Oaks. One dead, one a live but with a bad almost C shape. 
Both were over a house. I had a game plan and figure 2 hours. I got my throw line out of the truck, it was a bird nest. I spent an hour trying to unravel it before giving up. So plan B, I climb a Cedar next to the live, live Oak. Its misting heavy and a light wind kicks up and the temp drops. Everything starts to freeze. The cedar starts icing up and is really slippery. I don't ware gloves when I climb and my hands are froze. I get to the top of the cedar and put my numb frozen fingers in my coat to warm them up. I guess I had a good case of frost bite on my fingers, cause as they warmed up I experience the worse pain I ever felt I think in them. It hurt so bad I almost got sick and throu up. I'm no baby and have a high tolerance to pain but I was moaning in the tree. I was ok by the time the crew arrived.
I got two hours so far in this two hour job and haven't make a cut yet. I put a block in the Cedar tree, run a bull line to the top of the of the Oak. I come down and place another block in a pine behind the Oak about 10 feet up and get a rope ready. The Oak is single trunk and leans. So I undercut it and it slips off the stump. I tie the rope to the end of the butt and the other to a truck and pull it up and back while the other end is slowly lowered. I repeated this tell the tree was down. Now the Dead oak. I use the end of the throw line that I untangled(about 40 feet) and put a rope through the first crotch. I tie it with a bowline and redirect it with a block to the truck. When I pull it by hand the whole dead thing rocks. Its about 14 in DBH I put a snap cut in it with a small notch and tell the truck to take it. The top breaks out about 5 ft under the rope but lands perfect. I acted like thats what was trying to do. The HO owner was inpressed:msp_tongue: 4 hours and the job is done i got my check. Not bad on my first day of being 55 years Old.


----------



## treeclimber101

Figured I would post an at lunch pic of the ass of the chipper LOL




I think I am gonna pull the trigger on this puppy for crane work on arborvitae and Leyland hopefully I got enough stick for a full size dogwood or crepe myrtle


----------



## beastmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Figured I would post an at lunch pic of the ass of the chipper LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna pull the trigger on this puppy for crane work on arborvitae and Leyland hopefully I got enough stick for a full size dogwood or crepe myrtle



How far does it extend and how much can it lift. And how do you transport it? I'm curious


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Figured I would post an at lunch pic of the ass of the chipper LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna pull the trigger on this puppy for crane work on arborvitae and Leyland hopefully I got enough stick for a full size dogwood or crepe myrtle



Hmmm I see the mouth of the chipper I think the ass is where the chippy's exit


----------



## treemandan

beastmaster said:


> I went up the hill yesterday to do a small job for a big Company. Here at sea level it was a little overcast and I needed a lite coat. It was foggy going up and got cold. The job was two small Oaks. One dead, one a live but with a bad almost C shape.
> Both were over a house. I had a game plan and figure 2 hours. I got my throw line out of the truck, it was a bird nest. I spent an hour trying to unravel it before giving up. So plan B, I climb a Cedar next to the live, live Oak. Its misting heavy and a light wind kicks up and the temp drops. Everything starts to freeze. The cedar starts icing up and is really slippery. I don't ware gloves when I climb and my hands are froze. I get to the top of the cedar and put my numb frozen fingers in my coat to warm them up. I guess I had a good case of frost bite on my fingers, cause as they warmed up I experience the worse pain I ever felt I think in them. It hurt so bad I almost got sick and throu up. I'm no baby and have a high tolerance to pain but I was moaning in the tree. I was ok by the time the crew arrived.
> I got two hours so far in this two hour job and haven't make a cut yet. I put a block in the Cedar tree, run a bull line to the top of the of the Oak. I come down and place another block in a pine behind the Oak about 10 feet up and get a rope ready. The Oak is single trunk and leans. So I undercut it and it slips off the stump. I tie the rope to the end of the butt and the other to a truck and pull it up and back while the other end is slowly lowered. I repeated this tell the tree was down. Now the Dead oak. I use the end of the throw line that I untangled(about 40 feet) and put a rope through the first crotch. I tie it with a bowline and redirect it with a block to the truck. When I pull it by hand the whole dead thing rocks. Its about 14 in DBH I put a snap cut in it with a small notch and tell the truck to take it. The top breaks out about 5 ft under the rope but lands perfect. I acted like thats what was trying to do. The HO owner was inpressed:msp_tongue: 4 hours and the job is done i got my check. Not bad on my first day of being 55 years Old.



Haha, better you than me. I am afraid of the throwball, it sits there and waits to make your day miserable.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Figured I would post an at lunch pic of the ass of the chipper LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna pull the trigger on this puppy for crane work on arborvitae and Leyland hopefully I got enough stick for a full size dogwood or crepe myrtle



Good to see you ####ing it up.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 290915
View attachment 290916


Took a break from the trees for a couple days and did a little stonework at my dads


----------



## chief116

Decent day today. Few pines and maples. Got my boy Stevie up on the ball for a few picks



he just started climbing but we need his class a to drive the chip truck.

Hit the all stop on boom angle as well, 25 degrees.



couple degrees higher and we can pick 4000 lbs

Pick from a job a few weeks ago. Big hollow oak.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeclimber101

beastmaster said:


> How far does it extend and how much can it lift. And how do you transport it? I'm curious



Dunno just passed it on the way to verqueer and thought it would be funny ... I am guessing 30ft maybe and 10k scoped up tight


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm I see the mouth of the chipper I think the ass is where the chippy's exit



Yea I guess .... Well actually it's both depending on the time of the day .


----------



## Blakesmaster

Pulled into the job yesterday and tore up half of one of the two sugars we were after when the chipper started spewing oil all over the joint. Towed it back to the lot, grabbed the log truck and just stuffed it.





Worked out well enough so while cummins sticks their arm up their ass trying to figure out what is wrong with their engine for the 100th time since they installed it we went after a duck today. ####, I cut and chucked half this norway right into the box.





One ( hour ) and done. #### yer chipper.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Pulled into the job yesterday and tore up half of one of the two sugars we were after when the chipper started spewing oil all over the joint. Towed it back to the lot, grabbed the log truck and just stuffed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked out well enough so while cummins sticks their arm up their ass trying to figure out what is wrong with their engine for the 100th time since they installed it we went after a duck today. ####, I cut and chucked half this norway right into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One ( hour ) and done. #### yer chipper.



When did you get that log truck!? I missed that exact truck to a guy a few years ago. It was a repo with kilometers on the speed gauge, no miles. CHEAP too.

Love the size.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

worked till 1pm and then had to run 1.5 hrs away to pickup a new enclosed trailer. Nothing like spending $9000 in a week on two trailers. Worse part is now i have to transfer everything i have mounted in the old one to the new one. I am also gonna get that roll in bed liner stuff and do the floor of the trailer. New trailer is so much better built. Gotta go get my letters put on it, and gotta weld on a different jack, and rear rollers.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Pulled into the job yesterday and tore up half of one of the two sugars we were after when the chipper started spewing oil all over the joint. Towed it back to the lot, grabbed the log truck and just stuffed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked out well enough so while cummins sticks their arm up their ass trying to figure out what is wrong with their engine for the 100th time since they installed it we went after a duck today. ####, I cut and chucked half this norway right into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One ( hour ) and done. #### yer chipper.


I have a 86hp turbo cat with less then 2 k hours , if ya need a engine that runs let me know , I will hook a nucka up !


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> worked till 1pm and then had to run 1.5 hrs away to pickup a new enclosed trailer. Nothing like spending $9000 in a week on two trailers. Worse part is now i have to transfer everything i have mounted in the old one to the new one. I am also gonna get that roll in bed liner stuff and do the floor of the trailer. New trailer is so much better built. Gotta go get my letters put on it, and gotta weld on a different jack, and rear rollers.



No Pequea? But dam dude dam, that's a bummer having to buy a trailer when you allready have one.


----------



## ropensaddle

Waiting on supercells to pass!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Waiting on supercells to pass!



Well, are you still here?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gotta take tomorrow off and get everything transfered over from the old trailer. Think i am gonna put that bed liner stuff on the floor of the new trailer. My buddy that is a welder is coming over also to weld on the rear trailer rollers. I could do it, but its all overhead, and after all he does it for a living, and i am not very good at overhead welding.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So it was a beautiful day,,,,,,,
7am, one of my driver's pull's away from the gas (diesel) pump with the nozzle in the chipper tank,,
$250.00
Wrote him up,,yup. 
Jeff


----------



## cfield

jefflovstrom said:


> So it was a beautiful day,,,,,,,
> 7am, one of my driver's pull's away from the gas (diesel) pump with the nozzle in the chipper tank,,
> $250.00
> Wrote him up,,yup.
> Jeff



Do you guys have tanks at your yard or was it at a gas station?


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> So it was a beautiful day,,,,,,,
> 7am, one of my driver's pull's away from the gas (diesel) pump with the nozzle in the chipper tank,,
> $250.00
> Wrote him up,,yup.
> Jeff



Have you had to write anyone up for missing hitch pins or safety glasses recently? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> So it was a beautiful day,,,,,,,
> 7am, one of my driver's pull's away from the gas (diesel) pump with the nozzle in the chipper tank,,
> $250.00
> Wrote him up,,yup.
> Jeff



That is dangerous I saw a guy so that with the gas pump filling a pipe puller , there was a huge fire , thank god it didn't travel into the tank or I would not be here I was on the opposite side loading a tractor when it lit up . Super sketchy and very dangerous


----------



## jefflovstrom

cfield said:


> Do you guys have tanks at your yard or was it at a gas station?



Gas station,, our LA branch has it at the yard, they get everything,, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> That is dangerous I saw a guy so that with the gas pump filling a pipe puller , there was a huge fire , thank god it didn't travel into the tank or I would not be here I was on the opposite side loading a tractor when it lit up . Super sketchy and very dangerous



This one had the nozzle just pop off, no spillage and a 2 minute fix. But I guess it cost money to make sure it is done right.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

It's been an interesting couple of days for me. 

I only do 1 mulch job each year, it takes roughly 10 yards of sweet peat and I don't get paid for it. I went there yesterday morning, edged the beds and dropped off 4 yards of mulch for DF who showed up at 12:00 (after his classes) got him settled and took off for a demo. Got to check out one of those screw type log / stump splitters. So I get back from that, and the dope has his car radio blasting so that he has something to listen to. Dropped him another 4 yards of mulch and left to go help get set-up for the following day. That turned into a long drawn out ordeal, and the next thing I know it's 7:15. DF sends me a text saying that he was trying to leave to go home, and for some unexplainable reason his car won't start. :rolleyes2: By the time I got back there with jumper cables, he had already left. The homeowner was kind enough to help him out... we got a darn good laugh out of that though.

This morning I went to pick up a stump grinder so that I could blast out 5 stumps at 2 houses. Get to the first job, go to unload the grinder... sure enough the freaking thing came off the ramps and wound up sideways against one of the fenders. Called a friend who lives up the street, luckily he was home, and came over with his backhoe to right the machine. Brought the machine back to the yard to be inspected and what not... then went back to mulching.

At some point during the course of the day I made a phone call to the neighbor of a client of mine... I need to use his driveway to park my truck and chipper for next week's job. Luckily I was able to get him on the phone, and shockingly he agreed to it. He basically said it's easier to ask for permission than to ask for forgiveness, and because I was thoughtful enough to ask for permission he would allow me the use of the driveway. Only crappy part is I will have to plywood / tarp the driveway just to make sure I don't make any kind of mess or problems.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> So it was a beautiful day,,,,,,,
> 7am, one of my driver's pull's away from the gas (diesel) pump with the nozzle in the chipper tank,,
> $250.00
> Wrote him up,,yup.
> Jeff



Don't be too hard on him Jeff, when you spend twenty minutes in the store nuking a breakfasr burrito, getting your coffee just right, flirting with the girl behind the counter like I always caught my guys doing, it's hard to remember what you were supposed to be doing at the gas station in the first place.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> It's been an interesting couple of days for me.
> 
> I only do 1 mulch job each year, it takes roughly 10 yards of sweet peat and I don't get paid for it. I went there yesterday morning, edged the beds and dropped off 4 yards of mulch for DF who showed up at 12:00 (after his classes) got him settled and took off for a demo. Got to check out one of those screw type log / stump splitters. So I get back from that, and the dope has his car radio blasting so that he has something to listen to. Dropped him another 4 yards of mulch and left to go help get set-up for the following day. That turned into a long drawn out ordeal, and the next thing I know it's 7:15. DF sends me a text saying that he was trying to leave to go home, and for some unexplainable reason his car won't start. :rolleyes2: By the time I got back there with jumper cables, he had already left. The homeowner was kind enough to help him out... we got a darn good laugh out of that though.
> 
> This morning I went to pick up a stump grinder so that I could blast out 5 stumps at 2 houses. Get to the first job, go to unload the grinder... sure enough the freaking thing came off the ramps and wound up sideways against one of the fenders. Called a friend who lives up the street, luckily he was home, and came over with his backhoe to right the machine. Brought the machine back to the yard to be inspected and what not... then went back to mulching.
> 
> At some point during the course of the day I made a phone call to the neighbor of a client of mine... I need to use his driveway to park my truck and chipper for next week's job. Luckily I was able to get him on the phone, and shockingly he agreed to it. He basically said it's easier to ask for permission than to ask for forgiveness, and because I was thoughtful enough to ask for permission he would allow me the use of the driveway. Only crappy part is I will have to plywood / tarp the driveway just to make sure I don't make any kind of mess or problems.



Hey treeman, check your pm's. I gotta ask a favor of you.


----------



## cfield

Worked 2 hours this morning taking down 2 sugar maples at the golf course, chipped all the brush, wood stayed. Got 2 free memberships for the year, that's my kind of bartering.


----------



## deevo

Pissed down rain on/off here all day pretty much here, sharpened some chains, cleaned up the yard (ruts) from this week. Booked 5 more jobs for next week.....chippers in getting painted and will be ready Monday. Might have my grinder sold (hoping to buy a bandit 2550). April-mid May are booked with some good $ jobs!


----------



## Blakesmaster

It was a day. Blakes gets a treat.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just don't tell Laura I forgot the coasters!


----------



## Slvrmple72

Removed the limb off a big White Oak that customers husband used to hang himself...

Sipping Whisky now...


----------



## cfield

Slvrmple72 said:


> Removed the limb off a big White Oak that customers husband used to hang himself...
> 
> Sipping Whisky now...



Thats kinda creepy


----------



## [email protected]

*! Laura?*



Blakesmaster said:


> Just don't tell Laura I forgot the coasters!



Hmmm...That should be worth some black mail $$$


----------



## ducaticorse

Spent the night/day watching shoot outs and EOD doing bomb disposal in my neighborhood. You know, normal stuff.....


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> It was a day. Blakes gets a treat.



The last two nights me and the wife watched Jesse Stone with Tom Selleck on netflex and I think thats what he drinks in the shows.


----------



## treeman75

The weather here just wont break, it will be nice for a day or two then rain and snow and cold. The guys are getting real antsy and so am I. I have a week or so of work to do and I know once it gets nice we will be real busy. Im not too worried but last year on March 1st I was a couple weeks back and worked into Dec, I hope I get some big jobs this season!


----------



## treeman75

Didnt do much today my two boys had a two hour late start for school so I slept in a little. Dropped the boys off and went to the yard and took the alternator off to have rebuilt. Stopped by my sign place and had 7 signs made for 15 bucks apiece, they are the same type as the political signs.

My log loader should be done by the first of the week, I had some welding done on it, nothing too serious.
Came home grilled a couple big ribeyes for the wife and me and the kids had tv dinners.


----------



## treeman75

Slvrmple72 said:


> Removed the limb off a big White Oak that customers husband used to hang himself...
> 
> Sipping Whisky now...



I think I might of pasted on that one.


----------



## treemandan

Slvrmple72 said:


> Removed the limb off a big White Oak that customers husband used to hang himself...
> 
> Sipping Whisky now...



Been there, done that... a couple times. Alls I know is that when the time comes I'm using black walnut. Hanging yerself from an oak tree is just too passe' when there is such a variety out there.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> It was a day. Blakes gets a treat.



Dam, dude, dam. That's hardcore! Tom Selleck ain't got nothing on you.


----------



## treemandan

Twas a half day of school for my lil chitlin today. I had to pick her up at 11 which means I get in the pick-up line at 10 soes I can grab her quick. I spent the hour reading an article in Rolling Stone about how the NRA is killing us and dozed for a spell listening to the soft rain revelling to the smell of my new truck.
Then we drove up to Longstreth to get a new softball bat since she ovaled her last one beating it on the chainlink fence posts. I should have handed out one of my cards considering they had trees that needed pruned off the buildings but the women in there seemed a little dykey and appeared to take offense to my manly stature. I dunno, maybe its me, maybe its them but I still was a little nervous... especially when i saw what they were charging for ball bats.
So we did lunch all civil and such then went to Target for basis staples and such. The kid was tossing outfits and toys in the cart telling me I had to buy them. I said "no" and told her that she should have brough her purse considering I am paying 20 bucks per tooth plus the fact that she can whine 50 bucks out of me without even trying very hard. So she has a knot of cash that she don't want to spend when she can spend mine. Dam smart for seven I suppose, I give her 5 bucks for every test she aces, which is all of them, (thanks mom) I am going broke... happily. I am surprised we got out of there for 48 bucks. Ten of which was for clothes hangers and I don't even use clothes hangers, I just stuff that #### into a drawer you know.
We got home around two without me driving into the river on purpose and played ball for awhile. I made up some excuse for not being able to get on the ####ing tramapoline and then rode our bikes around the corner to 84 year old Mrs. Ludwick's where I implored her to tell me how to survive.
She told me her father built a house out of brick, lost it in The Great Depression then built another out of stone right next to the first one then showed me a picture of her 1949 Subaru. The old man got the stone from clearing farm land and the house still stands today. She usually pours a couple glasses of wine but we had to beat it to karate.
After I dumped lil chitlin off there I hit the gas station where I talked it up with some contractors and handed out some cards then made for the leekwo sto. Then my X best friend's X wife called me to tell me she was on her way over so I could put a battery in her car, her and her " boy" stayed for dinner which ended up winding my kid up so much she was throwing clementines at me til I tossed one back then it was her and her mother telling how mean I am til the lil chitlin got a bath, gave me a hug and went to ####ing bed! Alls quiet on the western front but I am still locked and cocked ready to slit the throat of the first enemy that appears on the horizon. Don't let it be you cause we all know we can't stand each other but deep down we know we need each other and don't forget it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Although it was and still is a beautiful day, the stress level was high. We got thru it and that is why it is still a beautiful day,,
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Although it was and still is a beautiful day, the stress level was high. We got thru it and that is why it is still a beautiful day,,
> Jeff :msp_wink:



Im wondering, can you get a med card for having high stress? If so, sign my up!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Although it was and still is a beautiful day, the stress level was high. We got thru it and that is why it is still a beautiful day,,
> Jeff :msp_wink:



Gee, I could have said the same thing without 6 paragraphs but I am too stubborn to let anyone but Dan drive my trucks to the gas station. Last time I did it cost me 4 grand. Dan wasn't to happy either.

I have a couple " one man" jobs coming up and one " a bunch of men" job to do. Of course I should have help but I will post pics just the same... if I am still alive.

I've got my insane deathtrap of a lawn mower set to romp, I am glad for some easy work. I think I have an old playset to TD, it should be fun although I still need to find a place to dump it, its trash.

One of my clients wants me to TD a little 40 foot spruce, its strange how their yard is littered with old washing machines and odd steel. I am going to take it to the recycling center for a couple bucks and have the Power Wagon weighed. I looked online and it said it weighed 8k but someone told me it only weighs around 5600. I kinda thought your regular half ton 4x4 weighed around 6, the power wagon is a 3/4.

I usually take scrap in exchange for other scrap. I am pretty sure the ticket said my old 1/2 ton was 6 and my red dump truck was 9. Other than that, you know I ain't going anywhere near a weigh station regardless.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> Gee, I could have said the same thing without 6 paragraphs but I am too stubborn to let anyone but Dan drive my trucks to the gas station. Last time I did it cost me 4 grand. Dan wasn't to happy either.
> 
> I have a couple " one man" jobs coming up and one " a bunch of men" job to do. Of course I should have help but I will post pics just the same... if I am still alive.
> 
> I've got my insane deathtrap of a lawn mower set to romp, I am glad for some easy work. I think I have an old playset to TD, it should be fun although I still need to find a place to dump it, its trash.
> 
> One of my clients wants me to TD a little 40 foot spruce, its strange how their yard is littered with old washing machines and odd steel. I am going to take it to the recycling center for a couple bucks and have the Power Wagon weighed. I looked online and it said it weighed 8k but someone told me it only weighs around 5600. I kinda thought your regular half ton 4x4 weighed around 6, the power wagon is a 3/4.
> 
> I usually take scrap in exchange for other scrap. I am pretty sure the ticket said my old 1/2 ton was 6 and my red dump truck was 9. Other than that, you know I ain't going anywhere near a weigh station regardless.


 
I cut down a treeView attachment 291366
View attachment 291367


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> I cut down a treeView attachment 291366
> View attachment 291367



No ####!!?? Really? Do tell!


----------



## Slvrmple72

Freakin snow this morning! Fired up the woodstove today. Whisky headaches suck...


----------



## treeclimber101

I walked the grinder 5 football fields at the blistering pace of 1 mph , I fell asleep once and ran my foot over daydreaming looking at the turkey buzzards circling because they thought I was dead






that's my truck we took it at the halfway mark because it was a spec , all because it rained last nite LOL


----------



## TreeAce

Slvrmple72 said:


> Freakin snow this morning! Fired up the woodstove today. Whisky headaches suck...



It snowed here to. I just shook my head. The fire sounds like a good idea but I dont wanna clean the fireplace out again. I went to my daughters soccer game in Shaker Heights and froze my butt off. Crazy for April 20th


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I walked the grinder 5 football fields at the blistering pace of 1 mph , I fell asleep once and ran my foot over daydreaming looking at the turkey buzzards circling because they thought I was dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my truck we took it at the halfway mark because it was a spec , all because it rained last nite LOL



Maybe you lost a few pounds!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe you lost a few pounds!



Well that was me at the other end do I look thinner , I don't think if you walk that slow you lose anything other minutes of your life you never get back


----------



## treeclimber101

I was moving slow enough to efficiently look for 4 leaf clovers !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Well that was me at the other end do I look thinner , I don't think if you walk that slow you lose anything other minutes of your life you never get back



Well it was a good thing you had that helmet on in case you fell.


----------



## treeclimber101

Does anyone know what this is on my sand cherries



they were sprayed to no avail , they look healthy



this is my tomorrow project after softball






trying to get the yard in order so I can start fishing


----------



## treeclimber101

Mom won't let me fish unless the chores outside are done


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well it was a good thing you had that helmet on in case you fell.



Safety first


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Does anyone know what this is on my sand cherries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were sprayed to no avail , they look healthy
> 
> 
> 
> this is my tomorrow project after softball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get the yard in order so I can start fishing



look like leaves to me, but i could be wrong.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> look like leaves to me, but i could be wrong.



Well I can tell that you are gonna be absolutely zero help there's a white what looks like fungus


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I can tell that you are gonna be absolutely zero help there's a white what looks like fungus



Not a very closeup picture. Maybe aphids?


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> look like leaves to me, but i could be wrong.



My guess its powdery mildew but the picture does not show much it can also be shelf fungus does the white appear like clam shells ?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

*Long day*

So my buddy called last night and asked me if I could help him with a branch on a house in Austin...
View attachment 291564
View attachment 291565
View attachment 291566


Branch? try half the tree! but we got her done.


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> So my buddy called last night and asked me if I could help him with a branch on a house in Austin...
> View attachment 291564
> View attachment 291565
> View attachment 291566
> 
> 
> Branch? try half the tree! but we got her done.



Yea I'd say he lied to ya just a smidgen


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I'd say he lied to ya just a smidgen



Ya think? Crane would have been nice. Had to pull out all the tricks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Traded my amish friend some firewood logs for some milling yesturday. The mill didnt want this 42" popular log because it has mineral stains, and they cant use it for veneer. We quarter sawed it and got about 450 bdft of lumber out of it. Thought we were gonna break the mill when we first put it on.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

After getting that log milled, i put the second coat of paint on the floor of my new enclosed trailer. Hopefully it drys enough that i can put the rest of the stuff in the trailer today.


----------



## TreeAce

Cleaned out the garage today n look at what I stumbled across...... Almost forgot I had it. Almost


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeAce said:


> Cleaned out the garage today n look at what I stumbled across...... Almost forgot I had it. Almost



You forgot about the modern day equivalent to the Excalibur? Shame on you!!!!


----------



## cfield

TreeAce said:


> Cleaned out the garage today n look at what I stumbled across...... Almost forgot I had it. Almost



I picked a 200T up friday from a customer for $250, he's an older guy. The recoil broke and the local stihl dealer just went out of bizz so he didnt wanna go thru the trouble of finding someone to fix it so he had bought a new husky at tractor supply. I was more than happy to take it off his hands, he'd never use it how its intended anyways!


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> Cleaned out the garage today n look at what I stumbled across...... Almost forgot I had it. Almost



I've been picking up every one I've come across for the past year or so. Think I'm up to 6 now. None of mine are anywhere near that shiny though!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> I've been picking up every one I've come across for the past year or so. Think I'm up to 6 now. None of mine are anywhere near that shiny though!



Use the synthetic mix,,
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

I know we are a stubborn bunch, but with the simple mods done to the 201T and a proper tune, it out runs the 200T. I don't see the purpose of hoarding 200's..


----------



## TreeAce

ducaticorse said:


> I know we are a stubborn bunch, but with the simple mods done to the 201T and a proper tune, it out runs the 200T. I don't see the purpose of hoarding 200's..


Which brings me to a question. While continuing to clean the garage I been thinking....what exactly am I going to do with it? I mean, use it now? I have two 2oot that run good for now so I guess when one needs replaced than break the new one out? No sense in just having a brand new 200 just for looking at. But then again......maybe there is. Or maybe I will just pick up a 201 this year and see how I like it and keep the 200 in reserve. Reserve for what though? At some point the 200t will be considered out dated. It will always be a classic though. I am thinking that keeping it brand new is perhaps just a waste of a fine chainsaw.


----------



## ducaticorse

TreeAce said:


> Which brings me to a question. While continuing to clean the garage I been thinking....what exactly am I going to do with it? I mean, use it now? I have two 2oot that run good for now so I guess when one needs replaced than break the new one out? No sense in just having a brand new 200 just for looking at. But then again......maybe there is. Or maybe I will just pick up a 201 this year and see how I like it and keep the 200 in reserve. Reserve for what though? At some point the 200t will be considered out dated. It will always be a classic though. I am thinking that keeping it brand new is perhaps just a waste of a fine chainsaw.



I haven't seen it with my own eyes, but some have claimed that a brand new condition 200T can fetch a grand on Ebay. Sentimental or not, I'd have that beatch up there in a heart beat for that money!

I speak from experience on the 201T mods to BTW. Complete beast when it's opened up and tuned. Whoever says otherwise simply didnt do the mods/tuning correctly.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> I know we are a stubborn bunch, but with the simple mods done to the 201T and a proper tune, it out runs the 200T. I don't see the purpose of hoarding 200's..



I'm well aware as I own a modded 201t and it is my go to bucket saw. It is a beast in big wood. However it spent more time at the saw shop than at the jobsite it's first year so I still don't trust it like I do a 2hundo. Hasn't been in for a few months though so I'm starting to come around.


----------



## Blakesmaster

And I haven't paid more than $250 for any of the random 200's I've grabbed in the past year. All in full working order.


----------



## Blakesmaster

TreeAce said:


> Which brings me to a question. While continuing to clean the garage I been thinking....what exactly am I going to do with it? I mean, use it now? I have two 2oot that run good for now so I guess when one needs replaced than break the new one out? No sense in just having a brand new 200 just for looking at. But then again......maybe there is. Or maybe I will just pick up a 201 this year and see how I like it and keep the 200 in reserve. Reserve for what though? At some point the 200t will be considered out dated. It will always be a classic though. I am thinking that keeping it brand new is perhaps just a waste of a fine chainsaw.



I'd probably hold onto it for sentimental/collector reasons. Thing is an icon in our industry and could be worth some serious loot someday in the future when we are all climbing with battery powered saws and power rangers helmets.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd probably hold onto it for sentimental/collector reasons. Thing is an icon in our industry and could be worth some serious loot someday in the future when we are all climbing with battery powered saws and power rangers helmets.



Well Dan's already got his power ranger helmet so he is one step up on us! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> And I haven't paid more than $250 for any of the random 200's I've grabbed in the past year. All in full working order.



I too accumulated several 200T's over the years. I also cashed them all in when I got broken. Definitely made a few bucks on them as well.

What was your 201T in the shop for?


----------



## treemandan

deevo said:


> Well Dan's already got his power ranger helmet so he is one step up on us! :msp_thumbup:



And a good Power Ranger would keep that shiney new 200. He might even be inclined to rotate it into his allready working arsenal.


----------



## Rickytree

treeclimber101 said:


> Does anyone know what this is on my sand cherries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were sprayed to no avail , they look healthy
> 
> 
> 
> this is my tomorrow project after softball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get the yard in order so I can start fishing



scale on sandcherry


----------



## mustangwagz

Today, we cut wood..lol a whole log truck's worth of wood that is. Infact..even cut some other stuff too! Me (in the white) got out the seldom seen 262xp and let it shine in the sun today..wanted to zip through and get it all cut so i got it out and let her eat...plus i wanted to put fresh gas in it and remind myself what it was like to run a big saw. haha. Let my brother run the 445 since it was his second day at running saw. Was using the 137 but i got tired of watching him take to long in the locust..lol Oops.. My buddy bob (in the flannel coat) brought down his new Jonsered 72cc saw. Wow its a nice saw! First one i seen in action! Runs good! But thats what we did today! Cut wood...


----------



## treemandan

mustangwagz said:


> Today, we cut wood..lol a whole log truck's worth of wood that is. Infact..even cut some other stuff too! Me (in the white) got out the seldom seen 262xp and let it shine in the sun today..wanted to zip through and get it all cut so i got it out and let her eat...plus i wanted to put fresh gas in it and remind myself what it was like to run a big saw. haha. Let my brother run the 445 since it was his second day at running saw. Was using the 137 but i got tired of watching him take to long in the locust..lol Oops.. My buddy bob (in the flannel coat) brought down his new Jonsered 72cc saw. Wow its a nice saw! First one i seen in action! Runs good! But thats what we did today! Cut wood...



Looks about as fun as a pit full of vipers... and just about as dangerous.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> I too accumulated several 200T's over the years. I also cashed them all in when I got broken. Definitely made a few bucks on them as well.
> 
> What was your 201T in the shop for?



Carb issues. High idle, low idle, no idle, etc. Think they ended up replacing the carb after they couldn't get it tuned right. Has been good since then. What scared me the most was having to mod it to get it to run like it should, then the saw shop doesn't need to stand behind their warranty. Mine did, but they could have told me to go kick rocks.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> I've been picking up every one I've come across for the past year or so. Think I'm up to 6 now. None of mine are anywhere near that shiny though!



You couldn't pay me to take one :monkey:


----------



## mustangwagz

treemandan said:


> Looks about as fun as a pit full of vipers... and just about as dangerous.



haha, to some yes..it may have been. however some pictures appear worse than they really are. Either way...the job is done and thats how i spend my day! lol


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> You couldn't pay me to take one :monkey:



Welllll... The cheese does stand alone don't ya know.

I woke up this morning my wife was turning on the heat so I dotted her I then she ate my bacon so now she is walking around with 2 black eyes and a swolled up lip, at least that'll keep her quiet for a little bit.
I was wondering myself if I should start a fire but put on my long underwear and went out and did yard work all day. Nothing too strenous though a lot of little stuff all over. 
Then a bunch of kids came over and got onto the tramapoline which only lasted a minute because while I was counting my pennies to see if I had enough to buy some new stitches a couple of heads smacked together out there. No blood but it was tricky getting my boot out of my wife's ass cause I told her not to let all those kids on that damn thing.
They were shooting some arrows and I put a 10 year old boy in the swing and terrified him. I was a little dissapointed because his mother wasn't watching and what kind of mother turns her back on me anyway?
After all that and then some I sat down to my sewing. That's right, that's what I said. #### you LXT. I hemed up a couple skirts for my kid's school uniform and brought in the waistband, ironed a star onto her ball cap and even broke out some starch. A man's work is never done. 
Tomorrow I am hoping to drive on lawn and chop some trees down if the builders are out of there but if they aren't it will have to been another lawn and some other trees.


----------



## treeman82

Stayed around the house all day. Got the snowblower put away for the summer, and the lawnmower out. Cut the grass after servicing the machine, fertilized too. It's so much nicer when I have room to walk around in my little shop. Got a few saws serviced, and cleaned up the boxes on my truck. Cleaned the inside of the truck up a little bit, still have to vacuum. Didn't get to wash it either, hopefully by next weekend I can get into a good routine.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Hmm, put together one of those steel h/o 8-foot firewood racks for near the house, with my younger son, and took the dog to the beach. Dog (the chainsaw and splitting supervisor) may be nearing the end of the road, and it is one of his favorite places.

Founds some flat fiberglass "driftwood" pieces at the beach to put under the rack to level it.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

treeman82 said:


> Stayed around the house all day. *Got the snowblower put away for the summer, *and the lawnmower out. Cut the grass after servicing the machine, fertilized too. It's so much nicer when I have room to walk around in my little shop. Got a few saws serviced, and cleaned up the boxes on my truck. Cleaned the inside of the truck up a little bit, still have to vacuum. Didn't get to wash it either, hopefully by next weekend I can get into a good routine.



so you're the one that jinxed it  ... so we get two 33F nights in a row :O


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Carb issues. High idle, low idle, no idle, etc. Think they ended up replacing the carb after they couldn't get it tuned right. Has been good since then. What scared me the most was having to mod it to get it to run like it should, then the saw shop doesn't need to stand behind their warranty. Mine did, but they could have told me to go kick rocks.



For what its worth, a poorly tuned carb on a 200T will yield the same results. I know of guys who wrecked their carbs on 200t's to the point that they needed to be replaced by poor tuning ability. Not to say this was the case with your 201T but I have certainly seen the same diagnosis in a 200T. Now watch my modded 201T blow up tomorrow....


----------



## [email protected]

*Danno???*



treemandan said:


> Welllll... The cheese does stand alone don't ya know.
> 
> I woke up this morning my wife was turning on the heat so I dotted her I then she ate my bacon so now she is walking around with 2 black eyes and a swolled up lip, at least that'll keep her quiet for a little bit.
> I was wondering myself if I should start a fire but put on my long underwear and went out and did yard work all day. Nothing too strenous though a lot of little stuff all over.
> Then a bunch of kids came over and got onto the tramapoline which only lasted a minute because while I was counting my pennies to see if I had enough to buy some new stitches a couple of heads smacked together out there. No blood but it was tricky getting my boot out of my wife's ass cause I told her not to let all those kids on that damn thing.
> They were shooting some arrows and I put a 10 year old boy in the swing and terrified him. I was a little dissapointed because his mother wasn't watching and what kind of mother turns her back on me anyway?
> After all that and then some I sat down to my sewing. That's right, that's what I said. #### you LXT. I hemed up a couple skirts for my kid's school uniform and brought in the waistband, a star onto her ball cap and even broke out some starch. A man's work is never done.
> Tomorrow I am hoping to drive on lawn and chop some trees down if the builders are out of there but if they aren't it will have to been another lawn and some other trees.



I dunno guys...Should we believe him? He's been acting kinda pansyish lately...Don't really think he's got it in him, what with the Power Ranger thing and all...?:msp_unsure:


----------



## treemandan

[email protected] said:


> I dunno guys...Should we believe him? He's been acting kinda pansyish lately...Don't really think he's got it in him, what with the Power Ranger thing and all...?:msp_unsure:



It takes a tough man to hem a skirt.

Well I have to hold off on this one job because of the builders and the other is to wet to get in.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> It takes a tough man to hem a skirt.
> 
> Well I have to hold off on this one job because of the builders and the other is to wet to get in.



Man you got alot of friggan excuses !


----------



## treemandan

[email protected] said:


> I dunno guys...Should we believe him? He's been acting kinda pansyish lately...Don't really think he's got it in him, what with the Power Ranger thing and all...?:msp_unsure:



Its all just an act, everything.

Wound up driving around inspecting cable/stake jobs, picked up a little work and maybe a 4k removal come this winter. I will have to get Jared down here so I can show him what a 3500 dollar poplar removal is. 

Scared this one client by telling that big arborvitaes up against the house harbor rodents that climb into second story windows, the pulled mouse nest out of one to show her. And by telling her we have to remove about a foot of mulch cause I can't even get a 4x4 stake to stay where I put cause the ground is so soft and the trees are rooting in the upper layer.

Then I tossed a cord of wood into the dump truck and stacked it up at Peabody's so I least I got to drive on one lawn today.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Man you got alot of friggan excuses !



And when I run out of em that's when I will go to work.:msp_sleep:


----------



## chief116

more white pines. lots more white pines.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Well, she's ####ing here. Now I guess I gotta get to work.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, she's ####ing here. Now I guess I gotta get to work.



It works! I am intimidated! Now hopefully you don't blow this one up. Kids today, always blowing up their chippers.


----------



## no tree to big

treemandan said:


> It works! I am intimidated! Now hopefully you don't blow this one up. Kids today, always blowing up their chippers.



Hmmmm ive done everything to a chipper besides blow one up guess ill go for that next, since all the cool kids are doin it... 

Cant really say this one is my fault but was sure perplexing not sure on the hp but it was a john deer out of a 13" morbark drum with maybe 2500 hrs on it thing would burn gallons of oil a day would be full in the morning and it would be shuttin its self down by 2 didnt smoke @ all didnt blow the oil outa nowhere pulled the thing apart expecting to see a cylinder completly oil soaked or scored to hell nuttin... Looked absolutly beautiful... Well she got rebuilt still havent run it for any extended periods. Hopefully its good to go


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, she's ####ing here. Now I guess I gotta get to work.



Looks like you are ready for a massive light pruning job. 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

no tree to big said:


> Hmmmm ive done everything to a chipper besides blow one up guess ill go for that next, since all the cool kids are doin it...
> 
> Cant really say this one is my fault but was sure perplexing not sure on the hp but it was a john deer out of a 13" morbark drum with maybe 2500 hrs on it thing would burn gallons of oil a day would be full in the morning and it would be shuttin its self down by 2 didnt smoke @ all didnt blow the oil outa nowhere pulled the thing apart expecting to see a cylinder completly oil soaked or scored to hell nuttin... Looked absolutly beautiful... Well she got rebuilt still havent run it for any extended periods. Hopefully its good to go



I think it was last spring when Blakes was having trouble with his old chipper. Ended up re-powering it and still had major problems. Many problems and such that would have sent me to a padded room for life. I think he just painted his old chipper, bearings, etc. 

I don't know what to say Blakes except don't look back and I feel better not having to listen to you complain about that old beast. It was killing us. Still have it? Trade in?


----------



## [email protected]

*Turbo?*



no tree to big said:


> Hmmmm ive done everything to a chipper besides blow one up guess ill go for that next, since all the cool kids are doin it...
> 
> Cant really say this one is my fault but was sure perplexing not sure on the hp but it was a john deer out of a 13" morbark drum with maybe 2500 hrs on it thing would burn gallons of oil a day would be full in the morning and it would be shuttin its self down by 2 didnt smoke @ all didnt blow the oil outa nowhere pulled the thing apart expecting to see a cylinder completly oil soaked or scored to hell nuttin... Looked absolutly beautiful... Well she got rebuilt still havent run it for any extended periods. Hopefully its good to go



Hey dude? You check the turbo on it? If the cyls aren't hoofing oil, it could be the turbo leaking @ the turbine seal on the shaft? For the price of a turbo...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I think it was last spring when Blakes was having trouble with his old chipper. Ended up re-powering it and still had major problems. Many problems and such that would have sent me to a padded room for life. I think he just painted his old chipper, bearings, etc.
> 
> I don't know what to say Blakes except don't look back and I feel better not having to listen to you complain about that old beast. It was killing us. Still have it? Trade in?



Long story but we are fairly certain all the problems which led to the eventual destruction of the 4bt that cummins northeast put in the machine stemmed from a leaky air filter system which was allowing dust into the engine. It makes sense I'm just frustrated that the techs at cummins northeast couldn't figure it out until it was too late. I have too much work lined up right now to #### around and it was about time for a bigger chipper anyway. We will be rebuilding the engine in our old one as well as updating the air filtration system and keeping it for backup.


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> Hey dude? You check the turbo on it? If the cyls aren't hoofing oil, it could be the turbo leaking @ the turbine seal on the shaft? For the price of a turbo...



A oil soaked injector can burn clean , no muss no fuss ! Maybe a little smoke but at 2500 Rpms you wouldn't even see it being coughed out 20 ft into there air. The oil went somewhere it always does


----------



## ducaticorse

Got an email this AM off of one of my CL ads asking for a quote on a tree in the front yard. Turns out its one street over from my yard. I blew out the price while still maintaining an acceptable margin of profit (especially because I am just getting on my feet again). Figured I wouldn't hear back for little while, but alas, I received an almost instantaneous phone call from the woman, whom hired me immediately. I could tell I was far less expensive than the people who came over and gave her quotes prior, as she was obviously shopping, and judging by her response I think I could have easily tacked on a few more benji's and still have got the job. 

What would you have charged? Full removal, no grinding.


----------



## cfield

ducaticorse said:


> Got an email this AM off of one of my CL ads asking for a quote on a tree in the front yard. Turns out its one street over from my yard. I blew out the price while still maintaining an acceptable margin of profit (especially because I am just getting on my feet again). Figured I wouldn't hear back for little while, but alas, I received an almost instantaneous phone call from the woman, whom hired me immediately. I could tell I was far less expensive than the people who came over and gave her quotes prior, as she was obviously shopping, and judging by her response I think I could have easily tacked on a few more benji's and still have got the job.
> 
> What would you have charged? Full removal, no grinding.



Its always different not seeing it in person, I'd probly do it for $600.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It'd be 3-350 around here, but I know ya'lls COL is higher up there.


----------



## ducaticorse

cfield said:


> Its always different not seeing it in person, I'd probly do it for $600.



$600? Even in those wires?


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> It'd be 3-350 around here, but I know ya'lls COL is higher up there.



3-350 is CRAZY!!!!!!! Yes COL has a bit to do with it, housing, land etc, but equipment, fuel, and insurance costs are similar across the country!


----------



## cfield

Theres a service and some communication wires, whats the big deal? I did line clearance for 8 years and Ive done sum nasty ones up over big 3phase, those wires are a walk in the park.


----------



## ducaticorse

cfield said:


> Theres a service and some communication wires, whats the big deal? I did line clearance for 8 years and Ive done sum nasty ones up over big 3phase, those wires are a walk in the park.



I know they are, but no one else does lol and they are in the company lines too btw.. They always make a job more expensive. She was very concerned about them, it was obvious someone tried to use them as a selling point to pay out the nose.


----------



## cfield

ducaticorse said:


> I know they are, but no one else does lol and they are in the company lines too btw.. They always make a job more expensive. She was very concerned about them, it was obvious someone tried to use them as a selling point to pay out the nose.



I hear ya, Im just real comfortable working around wires, but thats not to say I haven't used there "fear factor" to sell a job haha.


----------



## [email protected]

*Charge...*



ducaticorse said:


> Got an email this AM off of one of my CL ads asking for a quote on a tree in the front yard. Turns out its one street over from my yard. I blew out the price while still maintaining an acceptable margin of profit (especially because I am just getting on my feet again). Figured I wouldn't hear back for little while, but alas, I received an almost instantaneous phone call from the woman, whom hired me immediately. I could tell I was far less expensive than the people who came over and gave her quotes prior, as she was obviously shopping, and judging by her response I think I could have easily tacked on a few more benji's and still have got the job.
> 
> What would you have charged? Full removal, no grinding.



Not being there... about $1,500.00 +/_ $500.00


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> It takes a tough man to hem a skirt.




:kilt: Im sure you did a fine job, LOL 




LXT.........


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> Got an email this AM off of one of my CL ads asking for a quote on a tree in the front yard. Turns out its one street over from my yard. I blew out the price while still maintaining an acceptable margin of profit (especially because I am just getting on my feet again). Figured I wouldn't hear back for little while, but alas, I received an almost instantaneous phone call from the woman, whom hired me immediately. I could tell I was far less expensive than the people who came over and gave her quotes prior, as she was obviously shopping, and judging by her response I think I could have easily tacked on a few more benji's and still have got the job.
> 
> What would you have charged? Full removal, no grinding.



$700ish on the side, 1000ish for a company estimate. 

Am I close?

You didn't say where it was, but if that's Cambridge, $2000 for dealing with the tree hugging hippy neighborhood.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> $700ish on the side, 1000ish for a company estimate.
> 
> Am I close?
> 
> You didn't say where it was, but if that's Cambridge, $2000 for dealing with the tree hugging hippy neighborhood.



Close enough my friend. I was close to a grand on this one to get the job. But JANDH is where I would have been if I had to do any traveling, maybe a little closer to 1300. 

PS, Cambridge isn't all hippies, and the ones who are don't have enough money to take a tree down anyway lol. Somerville government is more of a PITA actually, and that is where the tree is located. It's on a dead end though, and I won't have to worry about closing sidewalks or permits. That alone would have added $500 to the job.


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> Close enough my friend. I was close to a grand on this one to get the job. But JANDH is where I would have been if I had to do any traveling, maybe a little closer to 1300.
> 
> PS, Cambridge isn't all hippies, and the ones who are don't have enough money to take a tree down anyway lol. Somerville government is more of a PITA actually, and that is where the tree is located. It's on a dead end though, and I won't have to worry about closing sidewalks or permits. That alone would have added $500 to the job.



Somerville never bothered me. Worked quite a bit around Tufts/ davis square. People seemed to understand we were just trying to make a living.

More than once in Cambridge, neighbors would call the police out or stand under the tree. One old lesbian lectured me for an hour about how terrible a human being I was for the work I did.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Somerville never bothered me. Worked quite a bit around Tufts/ davis square. People seemed to understand we were just trying to make a living.
> 
> More than once in Cambridge, neighbors would call the police out or stand under the tree. One old lesbian lectured me for an hour about how terrible a human being I was for the work I did.



The CITIZENS of Somerville are fine. It's the government of Somerville that sucks. They have a permit and a fee for EVERYTHING. You have to submit TMP's to the town engineer for anything involving work passing a sidewalk. I haven't been protested on tree jobs yet in Cambridge, but I was doing snow removal this season by a tenant of one of my accounts for using a gas thrower. She got the ass reaming of her life by the owner though. 

This job would require a sidewalk closing, a police detail, a tree removal permit and parking restriction tags. That would be roughly 4-500 in fees right there, and that's a half day detail, four hours, not including my run around time.


----------



## treeman82

Visited the mill this morning to confirm a log truck for Thursday, visited one of the mechanics I've been using to look at a new hitch for "the death trap". Dumped some junk off "the death trap" which was quite an adventure. We've been dumping at this one lady's house for about a year now, mostly just chips, with some leaves and rakings here and there. Just go up the driveway, turn around, and dump off the cliff. There's a path behind the house that was about big enough for a small car, but we just keep on adding chips to push it out. Well today I successfully made it around the back of the house to dump. Dropped the death trap off at a friend's house to check out an issue with the dump body, hopefully he will have it figured out by tomorrow. Aside from all this fun, not a whole lot. Spoke with my marketing guy yesterday, he will be coming down in a couple of weeks to help me figure out what we can do to bring in business... as all the money I've been sending him hasn't really been doing much good. :msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seems weird to me talking about money. But, I don't mind reading about other guy's talk about how much they got for this or that tree. 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman82 said:


> Visited the mill this morning to confirm a log truck for Thursday, visited one of the mechanics I've been using to look at a new hitch for "the death trap". Dumped some junk off "the death trap" which was quite an adventure. We've been dumping at this one lady's house for about a year now, mostly just chips, with some leaves and rakings here and there. Just go up the driveway, turn around, and dump off the cliff. There's a path behind the house that was about big enough for a small car, but we just keep on adding chips to push it out. Well today I successfully made it around the back of the house to dump. Dropped the death trap off at a friend's house to check out an issue with the dump body, hopefully he will have it figured out by tomorrow. Aside from all this fun, not a whole lot. Spoke with my marketing guy yesterday, he will be coming down in a couple of weeks to help me figure out what we can do to bring in business... as all the money I've been sending him hasn't really been doing much good. :msp_confused:



Proactive marketing these days requires nothing but a decent website with optimization. Passive marketing is just like it used to be, by referrals and nicely lettered trucks rolling around the neighborhood. Any type of paper media is a waste of time and money unless you live in a predominant elderly area. 

I have been successful with writing my own advertisements, but some should should leave it to the pros...


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Seems weird to me talking about money. But, I don't mind reading about other guy's talk about how much they got for this or that tree.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



I didn't put the post up to brag or anything like that. I haven't been regularly pricing trees in almost three years now. I was slightly taken aback by how quickly the custy took the price I gave her given the circumstances. I figured I'd post up here and see what people thought..


----------



## cfield

ducaticorse said:


> I didn't put the post up to brag or anything like that. I haven't been regularly pricing trees in almost three years now. I was slightly taken aback by how quickly the custy took the price I gave her given the circumstances. I figured I'd post up here and see what people thought..



I can't believe all the permits and fees you gotta deal with! F*** that! I'd probly be in the same ball park as you if I had to factor all that crap in, man thats alot of bs, my hats off to ya.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Seems weird to me talking about money. But, I don't mind reading about other guy's talk about how much they got for this or that tree.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Of course it seems weird to you and why wouldn't it? 

When I used to look for a job to be an employee I would ask how much everybody else got paid. Damn right I did. I figure if a guy won't answer a simple question like that then he must be hiding something. One can't trust a guy who is hiding something. Me? Well you know me, I ain't got nothing to hide. That whole " don't talk about the money" thing is what is weird. Some people try to say its unprofessional to talk about the money. That's a load of crap, its total bull####. A weak minded person will by that line but that's the first thing a professional mentions.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I didn't put the post up to brag or anything like that. I haven't been regularly pricing trees in almost three years now. I was slightly taken aback by how quickly the custy took the price I gave her given the circumstances. I figured I'd post up here and see what people thought..



Don't worry about it and thanks for speaking freely and posting an honest post.


----------



## ducaticorse

cfield said:


> I can't believe all the permits and fees you gotta deal with! F*** that! I'd probly be in the same ball park as you if I had to factor all that crap in, man thats alot of bs, my hats off to ya.



Well the trick is to know when and when you can't get away with not pulling out all the stops. Nothing like getting a stop order by the town when you've failed to jump through ONE of the aforementioned city hoops. The pricing I mentioned does not include any of those because it's on a dead end and literally the next street over from my yard.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I didn't put the post up to brag or anything like that. I haven't been regularly pricing trees in almost three years now. I was slightly taken aback by how quickly the custy took the price I gave her given the circumstances. I figured I'd post up here and see what people thought..



 And being taken aback like that is a major part of this business and though you try to make sense of it you never will. You just were the man for the job and that's it. Looks like a decent price, not to high, not to low, nothing to be ashamed of. That's how it works, nothing more to it than that.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Seems weird to me talking about money. But, I don't mind reading about other guy's talk about how much they got for this or that tree.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



What is it that you and the people you work for talk about when you all get together for a meeting? The topic of money never comes up? Now that would be weird.

" Don't them fool ya or try to change ya or rearrange ya"

Bob Marley circa 1973


----------



## Zale

Bought a pack of smokes for$7.50. Got some gas for $45. Gave my wife $100. Went to the store and spent $76.89. Sorry, didn't mean to be talking about money.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Well the trick is to know when and when you can't get away with not pulling out all the stops. Nothing like getting a stop order by the town when you've failed to jump through ONE of the aforementioned city hoops. The pricing I mentioned does not include any of those because it's on a dead end and literally the next street over from my yard.



Yes, I knew there was going to be a trick. No, I don't think you are just going to be able to walk up to that tree and take it down unless you charge more or know some sort of trick. I guess if you know a trick or two then that is good for you.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Of course it seems weird to you and why wouldn't it?
> 
> When I used to look for a job to be an employee I would ask how much everybody else got paid. Damn right I did. I figure if a guy won't answer a simple question like that then he must be hiding something. One can't trust a guy who is hiding something. Me? Well you know me, I ain't got nothing to hide. That whole " don't talk about the money" thing is what is weird. Some people try to say its unprofessional to talk about the money. That's a load of crap, its total bull####. A weak minded person will by that line but that's the first thing a professional mentions.



Haha and I as employer would state information is on a need to know basis


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Got an email this AM off of one of my CL ads asking for a quote on a tree in the front yard. Turns out its one street over from my yard. I blew out the price while still maintaining an acceptable margin of profit (especially because I am just getting on my feet again). Figured I wouldn't hear back for little while, but alas, I received an almost instantaneous phone call from the woman, whom hired me immediately. I could tell I was far less expensive than the people who came over and gave her quotes prior, as she was obviously shopping, and judging by her response I think I could have easily tacked on a few more benji's and still have got the job.
> 
> What would you have charged? Full removal, no grinding.



Open wire secondaries hmmm I'd bid 600 to 700 and get beat by 300 cheaper lmao 


On second view the open wire secondaries are not under that tree but price still same. Its worth more we just got a tough market!


----------



## mr. holden wood

cfield said:


> I can't believe all the permits and fees you gotta deal with! F*** that! I'd probly be in the same ball park as you if I had to factor all that crap in, man thats alot of bs, my hats off to ya.



Permits and fees keep the trees. It can be a pain but in cities it's necessary. Take a look at that street not alot of trees on it. Thats a $900.00 removal out here.


----------



## ducaticorse

mr. holden wood said:


> Permits and fees keep the trees. It can be a pain but in cities it's necessary. Take a look at that street not alot of trees on it. Thats a $900.00 removal out here.



$900 for the win sir!


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Open wire secondaries hmmm I'd bid 600 to 700 and get beat by 300 cheaper lmao
> 
> 
> On second view the open wire secondaries are not under that tree but price still same. Its worth more we just got a tough market!



No, you are right, there are branches on the primary or company line which ever you prefer, they must be hard to see from where I took the picture.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Of course it seems weird to you and why wouldn't it?
> 
> When I used to look for a job to be an employee I would ask how much everybody else got paid. Damn right I did. I figure if a guy won't answer a simple question like that then he must be hiding something. One can't trust a guy who is hiding something. Me? Well you know me, I ain't got nothing to hide. That whole " don't talk about the money" thing is what is weird. Some people try to say its unprofessional to talk about the money. That's a load of crap, its total bull####. A weak minded person will by that line but that's the first thing a professional mentions.



I am sure sure that what ever you said makes sense to you and so I give you a 'LOL',,
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> What is it that you and the people you work for talk about when you all get together for a meeting? The topic of money never comes up? Now that would be weird.
> 
> " Don't them fool ya or try to change ya or rearrange ya"
> 
> Bob Marley circa 1973





We talk about who is going to be on the cover of our calander. :msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

What I make is vetween me and the guy writing the check. Life is just simpler that way.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> What I make is vetween me and the guy writing the check. Life is just simpler that way.



This is true. I was simply asking because admittedly, I've been out of the loop for a while, and the fact that she literally called me back less than a minute after I sent the email and hired me tells me that she was given pricing way over what I gave her.


----------



## treemandan

TheJollyLogger said:


> What I make is vetween me and the guy writing the check. Life is just simpler that way.



Its not that simple, maybe its just you but don't let Jeff fool ya... or try to.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> This is true. I was simply asking because admittedly, I've been out of the loop for a while, and the fact that she literally called me back less than a minute after I sent the email and hired me tells me that she was given pricing way over what I gave her.



Its only true because you want it to be true. But the truth is that everybody allready knows and that whole ideaology is a fallicy. If one doesn't know what things cost, where the money is coming from and going to then I suppose he should just be happy to get what ever he is given. I mean you know... right? Well then there you go, point proven Jeffers. Save yer subterfuge for yer employees.


----------



## Pelorus

The subterfuge and obfuscation is frightening. Inscrutable Orientals.


----------



## treeclimber101

​


Pelorus said:


> The subterfuge and obfuscation is frightening. Inscrutable Orientals.



Don't remember ever selling this much firewood in April , crazy weather so far ! I hope it keeps up


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> This is true. I was simply asking because admittedly, I've been out of the loop for a while, and the fact that she literally called me back less than a minute after I sent the email and hired me tells me that she was given pricing way over what I gave her.



Hmmm or maybe she just has the hots for ya


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm or maybe she just has the hots for ya



LOL, not this time. Everything was done via phone and email.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Its only true because you want it to be true. But the truth is that everybody allready knows and that whole ideaology is a fallicy. If one doesn't know what things cost, where the money is coming from and going to then I suppose he should just be happy to get what ever he is given. I mean you know... right? Well then there you go, point proven Jeffers. Save yer subterfuge for yer employees.



I have to disagree to some extent here. I started my own tree service partly because I found out what the margin of profit can be if you execute efficiently. I would never have figured that out if I wasn't asking how to bid jobs ( what they cost ) constantly during my first job with a small tree service. Out here in the open, being the consummate professionals we are who for the most part are not direct competitors, talking numbers and pricing is of little consequence. Now, if I have a tree service and have some entrepreneurial at heart employees with the business sense and the means to open up their own shop, and I'm telling them what I am bidding and winning jobs for, boom. They jump ship, open up their own shop and start cutting my throat, even if at first they don't realize how expensive this business it to operate. It is exactly what I did to the first business I worked for. So in short, there is a time and place to talk money. It is not advisable IMHO to talk directly with hourly employees exactly what is being billed out on jobs.


----------



## tree MDS

I don't think the help needs to know anything about the prices. That said, if you have the kind of help you want, they don't really care anyway, and are just there to work. I do tend to talk about the money too much, though. I've been trying to work on that. I guess it's just where my head is. I kinda have a big mouth sometimes. Lol... #### em, if they can't deal with the fact that I'm trying to make money, I don't want them around me anyway!!


----------



## richard t

Asking people what a tree is going for in their area is alot diffrent than someone bragging about what they made on a job. Jmho


----------



## lxt

ropensaddle said:


> Haha and I as employer would state information is on a need to know basis



Speaking of money, I read on here about a guy who "sews" or as he put it hem`s up skirts..............whats something like that cost? LOL 



LXT...........


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Speaking of money, I read on here about a guy who "sews" or as he put it hem`s up skirts..............whats something like that cost? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Poco dinero .................PUTO


----------



## TheJollyLogger

richard t said:


> Asking people what a tree is going for in their area is alot diffrent than someone bragging about what they made on a job. Jmho



Agreed. My post was concerning on the site.whether I'm an employee or contract climbing, my compensation is between me and the guy that hired me. No good comes of guys comparing pay stubs.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I have to disagree to some extent here. I started my own tree service partly because I found out what the margin of profit can be if you execute efficiently. I would never have figured that out if I wasn't asking how to bid jobs ( what they cost ) constantly during my first job with a small tree service. Out here in the open, being the consummate professionals we are who for the most part are not direct competitors, talking numbers and pricing is of little consequence. Now, if I have a tree service and have some entrepreneurial at heart employees with the business sense and the means to open up their own shop, and I'm telling them what I am bidding and winning jobs for, boom. They jump ship, open up their own shop and start cutting my throat, even if at first they don't realize how expensive this business it to operate. It is exactly what I did to the first business I worked for. So in short, there is a time and place to talk money. It is not advisable IMHO to talk directly with hourly employees exactly what is being billed out on jobs.



Yer right, some people hear " made 600 before lunch" and are off to the store buying a saw and a set of spikes. And yer also right cause you and me and everybody else talking here is not an hourly employee so talking about money does in fact seem more appropriate than usuall.

Who are you gonna get to climb that tree anyway considering you are now the HNIC?


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Speaking of money, I read on here about a guy who "sews" or as he put it hem`s up skirts..............whats something like that cost? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...........



That's right bucko; I sew the buttons, I sweep the floor, I chop the trees and beg for more. I fix the roof and eat the tang and you can get off of my wang.

I gotta say though it does warm my cockles to know that when I speak you linger on every word. Now go fing yerself a boyfriend or something, yer making me sick.

Here's looking at you kid... and being glad I ain't you.


----------



## tree MDS

My only point was that there are workers (people that show up make their hourly rate and don't care what the boss makes), and #######s with their own baggage/agenda and big dreams. I'm only interested in the workers at these days. Wtf do I know though...


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I don't think the help needs to know anything about the prices. That said, if you have the kind of help you want, they don't really care anyway, and are just there to work. I do tend to talk about the money too much, though. I've been trying to work on that. I guess it's just where my head is. I kinda have a big mouth sometimes. Lol... #### em, if they can't deal with the fact that I'm trying to make money, I don't want them around me anyway!!



Well considering the help you have yer just lucky to be alive. Look I am not talking about the help here.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Well considering the help you have yer just lucky to be alive. Look I am not talking about the help here.



Whatever. I was.


----------



## tree MDS

You know its a tough market when even the hackers show up looking like this!! Lol.
View attachment 292222


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> You know its a tough market when even the hackers show up looking like this!! Lol.
> View attachment 292222



I know that guy! SOB underbid me on that job by $400.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> You know its a tough market when even the hackers show up looking like this!! Lol.
> View attachment 292222





treeman82 said:


> I know that guy! SOB underbid me on that job by $400.



I don't know about all that but that is a pretty sweet ass stuffed llama sitting in that there garage!


----------



## treeman82

8:10 PM and the #### just hit the fan. All set to go for tomorrow's festivities, my loader operator just called me up, the brakes just went on his truck, so I will have to go get the machine first thing in the morning. Wonderful. Otherwise all set.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Today was a beautiful day!
Now time to BBQ!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Tree related death*

East Drumore Township man dies when tree branch falls on himIntelligencer Journal
Lancaster New Era 
Updated Apr 23, 2013 07:39 
East Drumore TownshipMore Sharing Services 
Related Topics
Stephen Diamantoni (345) 
Originally Published Apr 22, 2013 16:34
By DAN NEPHIN 
Staff Writer 
[email protected] 
A wayward branch killed a 58-year-old East Drumore Township man Monday when it fell on him while a tree on his property was being cut down.

Martin J. Rineer and his sister, Bertie Rineer, were having poplars on their property logged when Martin went to tell workers that a truck (to haul the wood) would not be arriving Monday, Bertie Rineer said.

"All I knew is, the electric went out and I went out to see what happened and the (worker) said a tree fell" on her brother, Bertie Rineer said. 

Lancaster County Coroner Dr. Stephen Diamantoni ruled the death an accident caused by multiple traumatic injuries. No autopsy will be performed.

"It was witnessed. The cause and manner were clear," he said.

The large branch killed Rineer immediately, the coroner said.

The tree, with a trunk about 26 inches in diameter, fell in a different direction than intended, Diamantoni said.

"I think it's just an unfortunate incident, a tragic accident," he said. 

The accident was reported about 1:13 p.m. Monday at the Rineers' property at 714 Center Road, about two miles south of Quarryville off of Robert Fulton Highway.





Read more: East Drumore Township man dies when tree branch falls on him - News


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 292256


My old boss called and asked if I had time to work on a few saws. I said sure, no problem. I forgot "few" is a vague term in Texas.
I asked him where the stihls were. He said oh they're still running ok. Hmmmmm.
Guess I know what I'll be doin tomorrow.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> East Drumore Township man dies when tree branch falls on himIntelligencer Journal
> Lancaster New Era
> Updated Apr 23, 2013 07:39
> East Drumore TownshipMore Sharing Services
> Related Topics
> Stephen Diamantoni (345)
> Originally Published Apr 22, 2013 16:34
> By DAN NEPHIN
> Staff Writer
> [email protected]
> A wayward branch killed a 58-year-old East Drumore Township man Monday when it fell on him while a tree on his property was being cut down.
> 
> Martin J. Rineer and his sister, Bertie Rineer, were having poplars on their property logged when Martin went to tell workers that a truck (to haul the wood) would not be arriving Monday, Bertie Rineer said.
> 
> "All I knew is, the electric went out and I went out to see what happened and the (worker) said a tree fell" on her brother, Bertie Rineer said.
> 
> Lancaster County Coroner Dr. Stephen Diamantoni ruled the death an accident caused by multiple traumatic injuries. No autopsy will be performed.
> 
> "It was witnessed. The cause and manner were clear," he said.
> 
> The large branch killed Rineer immediately, the coroner said.
> 
> The tree, with a trunk about 26 inches in diameter, fell in a different direction than intended, Diamantoni said.
> 
> "I think it's just an unfortunate incident, a tragic accident," he said.
> 
> The accident was reported about 1:13 p.m. Monday at the Rineers' property at 714 Center Road, about two miles south of Quarryville off of Robert Fulton Highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: East Drumore Township man dies when tree branch falls on him - News



I take my job serious, 

"I think it's just an unfortunate incident, a tragic accident," he said.

Not an accident, it is about not using a professional and accredited company. 

There was nobody in charge,,sad.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

*About time I learn something.*

Today was a kick back day. We help set up a classroom for an aerial rescue class at vemeer in Fontana, CA. They don't have any trees there so we had to go out and pick up some. Heres a liquidamber we removed to replant: View attachment 292258
We had an end dumb on stand by to haul the trees to Vemeer,View attachment 292259
we went and pick up a lemon euc also. After getting them to Vemeer we argured a hole maybe 5 ft. deep and placed the trees in the holesView attachment 292262
This is what it looked like when We finished.View attachment 292263

The wind was blowing pretty good out there when I went up to remove the trees from the crane after putting them in the ground so I'm confident they'll be alright for the class tomorrow. Best part is I get to go to the class for free, I'v been wanting to take an aerial rescue class for a long time, so maybe I'll get to learn something new. Suppose to be 80 people attending. Boss even bought lunch today.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> I take my job serious,
> 
> "I think it's just an unfortunate incident, a tragic accident," he said.
> 
> Not an accident, it is about not using a professional and accredited company.
> 
> There was nobody in charge,,sad.
> Jeff



I firmly believe there is no such thing as an accident. If you trace it back far enough, there is always a bad decision involved. Gravity is constant and unforgiving.


----------



## treeman82

beastmaster said:


> Today was a kick back day. We help set up a classroom for an aerial rescue class at vemeer in Fontana, CA. They don't have any trees there so we had to go out and pick up some. Heres a liquidamber we removed to replant: View attachment 292258
> We had an end dumb on stand by to haul the trees to Vemeer,View attachment 292259
> we went and pick up a lemon euc also. After getting them to Vemeer we argured a hole maybe 5 ft. deep and placed the trees in the holesView attachment 292262
> This is what it looked like when We finished.View attachment 292263
> 
> The wind was blowing pretty good out there when I went up to remove the trees from the crane after putting them in the ground so I'm confident they'll be alright for the class tomorrow. Best part is I get to go to the class for free, I'v been wanting to take an aerial rescue class for a long time, so maybe I'll get to learn something new. Suppose to be 80 people attending. Boss even bought lunch today.



I had to do that once, although I had to pay for the class... and when I couldn't make it due to a last minute job having to be completed... the people at Vermeer did absolutely nothing to show their appreciation for my time and effort. That class was the last time they ever got a single dime out of me.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Did an emergency job for a nearby township today. Split locust on phone wire and overhanging road.

Tackling this tomorrow:












I didn't have my camera so I took a cell phone pic.


----------



## mikewhite85

beastmaster said:


> Today was a kick back day. We help set up a classroom for an aerial rescue class at vemeer in Fontana, CA. They don't have any trees there so we had to go out and pick up some. Heres a liquidamber we removed to replant: View attachment 292258
> We had an end dumb on stand by to haul the trees to Vemeer,View attachment 292259
> we went and pick up a lemon euc also. After getting them to Vemeer we argured a hole maybe 5 ft. deep and placed the trees in the holesView attachment 292262
> This is what it looked like when We finished.View attachment 292263
> 
> The wind was blowing pretty good out there when I went up to remove the trees from the crane after putting them in the ground so I'm confident they'll be alright for the class tomorrow. Best part is I get to go to the class for free, I'v been wanting to take an aerial rescue class for a long time, so maybe I'll get to learn something new. Suppose to be 80 people attending. Boss even bought lunch today.



That's awesome. Wish I could make it tomorrow.


----------



## treeclimber101

Mike Cantolina said:


> Did an emergency job for a nearby township today. Split locust on phone wire and overhanging road.
> 
> Tackling this tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have my camera so I took a cell phone pic.


I love the ribbon ....... That way there is no confusion on what broken locust laying up on the wires you are removing


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I take my job serious,
> 
> "I think it's just an unfortunate incident, a tragic accident," he said.
> 
> Not an accident, it is about not using a professional and accredited company.
> 
> There was nobody in charge,,sad.
> Jeff



I was kinda thinking the same thing... believe it or not!

I guess we all can relate in one way or the other. Some guys just didn't understand why I would get so annoyed when I was doing who knows what while they are chatting it up with the HO within range. I mean, do you really trust me that much? I don't. I pity the fool who does.

I keep seeing Reg with a saw lanyard so maybe I should get one for humanity's sake but I am thinking about the day I decide to get it stuck in the cut... again.


----------



## treemandan

Mike Cantolina said:


> Did an emergency job for a nearby township today. Split locust on phone wire and overhanging road.
> 
> Tackling this tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have my camera so I took a cell phone pic.



Doesn't look to bad at all.


----------



## treemandan

Would you believe the last check for snow plowing finally came in today? Its Ok, I send a bill I expect to give a month though I did have to call a few people but that was awhile ago. It took bit of work but I think we should be rolling OK now. The one queerio always makes me call and I talk to his girlfriend ( who is actually a girl - I know, surprise surprise but that don't mean the guy ain't a mo) then she sends me a check. Well me and my kid where riding our bikes down the road and ran into her, she was allready a few weeks behind but after she saw us I got a check in 2 days. People, yer not allowed to kill them.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treeclimber101 said:


> I love the ribbon ....... That way there is no confusion on what broken locust laying up on the wires you are removing



The locust was yesterday.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Some pics from today:


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Would you believe the last check for snow plowing finally came in today? Its Ok, I send a bill I expect to give a month though I did have to call a few people but that was awhile ago. It took bit of work but I think we should be rolling OK now. The one queerio always makes me call and I talk to his girlfriend ( who is actually a girl - I know, surprise surprise but that don't mean the guy ain't a mo) then she sends me a check. Well me and my kid where riding our bikes down the road and ran into her, she was allready a few weeks behind but after she saw us I got a check in 2 days. People, yer not allowed to kill them.



Lucky you. I'm still owed 8 grand from ONE of my clients.....


----------



## ducaticorse

Mike Cantolina said:


> Some pics from today:



Cool pics/ i like the remote line, I guess swinging into a tree at 40mph is better than being under one at 80!!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Some more:


----------



## Mike Cantolina

A couple more:


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> A couple more:




Looked like a decent pay day


----------



## jefflovstrom

It looks like it was a beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Lucky you. I'm still owed 8 grand from ONE of my clients.....



Sometimes on long jobs that aren't done yet I will ask for some money. I just say " Can I have some money?"


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Cool pics/ i like the remote line, I guess swinging into a tree at 40mph is better than being under one at 80!!



That sums it right up ! Its nice to be able to choose yer demise. Its a sort of something that many people don't get to experience so cherish cherish cherish.

I was in something like that not to long ago. No one around for miles. I was able to tie in directly above in a couple nice spots. I was going to shoot lines to support the tree but after looking at it and getting the feel I could see there was a good chance it would have stayed put. I was going to install lines to hold it from falling and a line to keep it from flopping back up which would have made an operation like that a whole lot more comfortable.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

treemandan said:


> That sums it right up ! Its nice to be able to choose yer demise. Its a sort of something that many people don't get to experience so cherish cherish cherish.
> 
> I was in something like that not to long ago. No one around for miles. I was able to tie in directly above in a couple nice spots. I was going to shoot lines to support the tree but after looking at it and getting the feel I could see there was a good chance it would have stayed put. I was going to install lines to hold it from falling and a line to keep it from flopping back up which would have made an operation like that a whole lot more comfortable.



I considered guy lines but I didn't trust anything on that hill to hold and possibly pull over on me.


----------



## treeman82

Took out this oak tree today with 8 other guys, crane, log truck, and backhoe. Butt log weighed 10,000 lbs. The last cut I made in the tree was 8,000 lbs and had to be made with the 88 as my 66 was just too short with 36" of bar, plus it wasn't cutting too well. The amazing part about this is that we got all the chips on one load... granted the truck was overflowing, but it only had to go about 300' downhill to dump. The first load of wood I sent out with branch wood was MAYBE 1/3 of a load... but I wanted the truck out. The main trunk took about 2/3 - 3/4 of a truckload... had to load 4 pieces on with the crane as the loader couldn't pick them up. Definately did NOT like having to cut in the tree with the 88... though I only had the 41" bar on it, that powerhead sure is heavy, I don't care how you are using it, or how big you are. Took 2 of us with (4) 20' slings to get the last log choked up. Amazing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Took out this oak tree today with 8 other guys, crane, log truck, and backhoe. Butt log weighed 10,000 lbs. The last cut I made in the tree was 8,000 lbs and had to be made with the 88 as my 66 was just too short with 36" of bar, plus it wasn't cutting too well. The amazing part about this is that we got all the chips on one load... granted the truck was overflowing, but it only had to go about 300' downhill to dump. The first load of wood I sent out with branch wood was MAYBE 1/3 of a load... but I wanted the truck out. The main trunk took about 2/3 - 3/4 of a truckload... had to load 4 pieces on with the crane as the loader couldn't pick them up. Definately did NOT like having to cut in the tree with the 88... though I only had the 41" bar on it, that powerhead sure is heavy, I don't care how you are using it, or how big you are. Took 2 of us with (4) 20' slings to get the last log choked up. Amazing.



I am glad you had a good day,, finally,, you always seem so grumpy. 
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Cool pics/ i like the remote line, I guess swinging into a tree at 40mph is better than being under one at 80!!



Not tell I saw you up in the tree did I have any perspective of their size and height. Looks like a jigsaw puzzle in there.


----------



## beastmaster

*Aerial rescue class.*

I spent the day taking an aerial rescue class. It was interesting and It addressed a few things I would of never thought about during a rescue, but I can't help but think a lot of the stuff wouldn't work well in real life scenarios. Most the techniques required a lot of equipment that few climber I know anyway, would have on hand. Its clear that with out practiceing on a regular basis you could waste precious time just getting all the equipment together. 
I didn't understand why so much enviesis is put on rigging using climbing lines when you have a perfectly good tree to attach stuff to. Seems a sling and pulley around a branch or trunk of the tree would be faster and safer then all that fancy rigging off of different lines and what not. I done a million rescues in my head, as I am a real worrier and like to be prepared for anything. But I would of like to have seen a more minimalistic approach.
I always figured if you could secure the other climber to your self,cutting his rope would be a good way of getting him loose and down, but I guess cutting the rope isn't an option. 
I did enjoy the class and learn a few things that could maybe one day save someones life and that is a day well spent,


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Did they give a reason for not cutting the rope?


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> I am glad you had a good day,, finally,, you always seem so grumpy.
> Jeff



It was a good day in the sense we got the job done on time and on budget, without damaging anything.

However! while we were loading up the butt log onto the log truck and had the road blocked for half an hour, one of the loons from up the road was in there taking pictures of the trucks in the road, and making phone calls to G-d only knows who complaining about the weight in the road. I've always been a responsible contractor over there... told everybody I knew (including this woman) that there would be delays in getting up and down the road today. I employ people for traffic control, 99% of the other contractors working in there do not. One time when I did do damage to the road, I had it fixed within 48 hrs, and there have been countless times when I have cut the road open after storms free of charge.

When the big load went back to my yard... the oversized woodchuck refused to take the load unless I go there today and get every single piece of wood cut up into 16" lengths. It's all good wood (relatively speaking) and I've given him loads and loads of nice wood over the years, yet he complains when I bring him this 1 load of big stuff. Honestly there were 4 big pieces, and the rest was ok. Other guys are dropping him off elm, tulip, cottonwood, etc. etc. and no complaints... but this is what I get. Tempted to try to get it back onto the log truck and haul it somewhere else.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> It was a good day in the sense we got the job done on time and on budget, without damaging anything.
> 
> However! while we were loading up the butt log onto the log truck and had the road blocked for half an hour, one of the loons from up the road was in there taking pictures of the trucks in the road, and making phone calls to G-d only knows who complaining about the weight in the road. I've always been a responsible contractor over there... told everybody I knew (including this woman) that there would be delays in getting up and down the road today. I employ people for traffic control, 99% of the other contractors working in there do not. One time when I did do damage to the road, I had it fixed within 48 hrs, and there have been countless times when I have cut the road open after storms free of charge.
> 
> When the big load went back to my yard... the oversized woodchuck refused to take the load unless I go there today and get every single piece of wood cut up into 16" lengths. It's all good wood (relatively speaking) and I've given him loads and loads of nice wood over the years, yet he complains when I bring him this 1 load of big stuff. Honestly there were 4 big pieces, and the rest was ok. Other guys are dropping him off elm, tulip, cottonwood, etc. etc. and no complaints... but this is what I get. Tempted to try to get it back onto the log truck and haul it somewhere else.



Why don't you just take over your super heavy 88 and have a slicey dicey party and cut it up wouldn't that be cheaper?


----------



## Reg

Fridays I have my kid while the wife goes to work. We do the grocery shopping, then to a dutch cafe for pancakes, then usually the beach in the afternoon. It is my favorite day of the week.

Yesterday was long, didn't leave the site till 7;30, big ugly fir.View attachment 292481
View attachment 292482
View attachment 292486
View attachment 292487
View attachment 292488


----------



## Reg

couple at the endView attachment 292489
View attachment 292490
View attachment 292491


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Reg, very nice work, hope you got some vid as well

stay safe


----------



## beastmaster

TheJollyLogger said:


> Did they give a reason for not cutting the rope?



They said it would be to easy to accidentally cut the wrong rope or cut the right rope in the wrong place during the stress of the situation and have you or the victim fall.
But be that as it may, a lot of time can be wasted setting up the rigging (assuming you have everything you need)just to lift an unconscious person enough to unhook his climbing line, and hope he(or) she isn't on an ascender, your really screwed if your SRT with a croll attached to the rope.
If you're on a spar doing a rescue of someone on spikes, I guess their spikes can make it hard to remove them, so you have to lift them up first. But why couldn't you just take them off the climber? 
I'm not in no way questioning the instructors skill or rescue protocol, but some stuff it seems they've over thought it IMHO.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, imho, first priority is getting climber to the ground. Get to climber, tie him off on bullrope to porty or whatever, get him loose and get him down. To me first aid , immobilizing in tree, etc. is secondary to getting him down. I would like to take that class, knowledge is always good. But if I'm ever in that situation I'm going to use my own experience and best judgement, with the first priority of getting him down safe. Thankfully, the only rescue I've had to do was a freaked out noob, couldn't talk him down so we just lowered him. As far as clipping another climber to yourself, that gives me pause just as far as load ratings, and dealing with a panicked climber on the way down. Better to get him on a second line and chase him down, I would think. Just my .02, but definitely good food for thought. Let's all hope we never have to be in that situation, but always good to be prepared.


----------



## ducaticorse

Did a lil shopping today. Picked up this amsteel 1/2 inchdead eye sling. Anyone care to take a guess at its breaking strength?

(Don't cheat)


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Gonna guess 20k, but the low melting pont still worries me. We did a pick last weekend with a 15k 12 strand last weekend, static, of a roof, but I was amazed that everywhere the rope tightened up it melted. Had to pitch the rope. I'm learning that wll is not the only concern, composition and melt point are very important too. That's what worries me about amsteel for rigging.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Gonna guess 20k, but the low melting pont still worries me. We did a pick last weekend with a 15k 12 strand last weekend, static, of a roof, but I was amazed that everywhere the rope tightened up it melted. Had to pitch the rope. I'm learning that wll is not the only concern, composition and melt point are very important too. That's what worries me about amsteel for rigging.



Its 34K. And I use it with a block only. It doesn't get exposed to any running lines, so no worries about melt.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Fridays I have my kid while the wife goes to work. We do the grocery shopping, then to a dutch cafe for pancakes, then usually the beach in the afternoon. It is my favorite day of the week.
> 
> Yesterday was long, didn't leave the site till 7;30, big ugly fir.View attachment 292481
> View attachment 292482
> View attachment 292486
> View attachment 292487
> View attachment 292488



Careful Reg, that grocery shoppin and kid mindin stuff don't go over to well around these parts and Lord knows what'll happen if you get your kid a pet that ain't a flesh eatin mastiff.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> Its 34K. And I use it with a block only. It doesn't get exposed to any running lines, so no worries about melt.



Just sayin, watch where the rope tightens against itself. Or use friction savers. This was just a pick off the roof, maybe 4k max, and everywhere the rope rubbed itself there was melting, just from tightening up. Should have used my 3/4 huskie. I was surprised of the melting just from the static load.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just sayin, watch where the rope tightens against itself. Or use friction savers. This was just a pick off the roof, maybe 4k max, and everywhere the rope rubbed itself there was melting, just from tightening up. Should have used my 3/4 huskie. I was surprised of the melting just from the static load.



Thats what I thought you meant from the first response, but i didnt think it would be susceptible to that so I didn't ask. This surprising to me! I have a good relationship with the shop manager, if this one suffers premature wear like that I'll just bring it back. Wasnt cheap @ 100 and change....


----------



## Reg

treemandan said:


> Careful Reg, that grocery shoppin and kid mindin stuff don't go over to well around these parts and Lord knows what'll happen if you get your kid a pet that ain't a flesh eatin mastiff.



Its been that way since she was 6 months old Dan, Friday, Sat, Sun.... wouldn't have it any other. I mean, whats the point otherwise?

She'll be grown up and gone before I know it, then what!


----------



## richard t

ducaticorse said:


> Its 34K. And I use it with a block only. It doesn't get exposed to any running lines, so no worries about melt.




You only gave one person a guess that's not fair :msp_mad:
I was gonna guess 33.999 lbs


----------



## ducaticorse

richard t said:


> You only gave one person a guess that's not fair :msp_mad:
> I was gonna guess 33.999 lbs



I got impatient....


----------



## Blakesmaster

#### firewood. lol Don't think I'll work this beast this hard everyday but I wanted to see what it had with this beech log. Been very impressed so far with everything from spruce to elm. Can't wait to get it on a good crane job. And seriously, trying to play treeman with no chipper winch is about as uncivilized as one could get...and I never knew till now. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucKWrGa65ok


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> Why don't you just take over your super heavy 88 and have a slicey dicey party and cut it up wouldn't that be cheaper?



That's what I wound up doing... but I would have rather paid to get it moved again just to be a ####, and say F you to the woodchuck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

f


beastmaster said:


> They said it would be to easy to accidentally cut the wrong rope or cut the right rope in the wrong place during the stress of the situation and have you or the victim fall.
> But be that as it may, a lot of time can be wasted setting up the rigging (assuming you have everything you need)just to lift an unconscious person enough to unhook his climbing line, and hope he(or) she isn't on an ascender, your really screwed if your SRT with a croll attached to the rope.
> If you're on a spar doing a rescue of someone on spikes, I guess their spikes can make it hard to remove them, so you have to lift them up first. But why couldn't you just take them off the climber?
> I'm not in no way questioning the instructors skill or rescue protocol, but some stuff it seems they've over thought it IMHO.



I got my treeworker cert in '92. As I remember, someone got hurt by cutting the wrong end of the rope. Now, we climb above or nearest to the climber and use our landyard to draw him close and using both the injured climbers system and the rescuer system, you control both of your descent. 
I think the problems that come from a rescue would be (1) that the rescuer is not familiar with the system the injured climber's is using. (2), the lack of training to prepare employees to handle an emotional and urgent re-action, (3), call 911!,,,if you don't do that first, you lack training. 
For those company's that are Mom and Pop, or just another small outfit, I would invest in a training day. 
I am probably saying this because I worry about 8 climbers and 6 ground guy's everyday.
Anyway, the info is out there and there should be no excuse's for not acting on it.

Wade, You said,"But be that as it may, a lot of time can be wasted setting up the rigging.
No rigging. Get above him or near him, check for pulse and air, use his system to weigh down on you a little and use your system to control descent.

And, If you're on a spar doing a rescue of someone on spikes, I guess their spikes can make it hard to remove them, so you have to lift them up first. But why couldn't you just take them off the climber? 

I would tie in above him and lower myself to the same position in front of him and secure there and then I would pull each leg out and used his system under my control.
We did have great weather today, I bet you did too!
Jeff:msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> #### firewood. lol Don't think I'll work this beast this hard everyday but I wanted to see what it had with this beech log. Been very impressed so far with everything from spruce to elm. Can't wait to get it on a good crane job. And seriously, trying to play treeman with no chipper winch is about as uncivilized as one could get...and I never knew till now.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucKWrGa65ok



Unthivilized fer sure.


I was out by myself again today. TD'd a little 225 dollar spruce, ripped and chipped the trunk and cut a hanger out of a little mullberry for another 25. Job was for an older couple who probably got more money than Carter's got pills but they surely don't show it. I got to the top of this big 25 footer and started rocking it to see if it actually would tip over as it was loose and leaning a little bit. It would have been funny if it did pop out. 

Then I went out and mowed some grass.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Its been that way since she was 6 months old Dan, Friday, Sat, Sun.... wouldn't have it any other. I mean, whats the point otherwise?
> 
> She'll be grown up and gone before I know it, then what!



That's awesome pops! 

I am chaperone for a school field trip to the Camden Aquarium... in Camden... New Jersey. My wife couldn't make it and told me " YER GOING!" Of course a good contractor called me and needs to do a job that day, I felt bad telling him I couldn't do it. The real problem is that I am actually an "anti-chaperone" and everybody knows it. Once those kids see me they are going to be busting out. I try to be good, well maybe I don't. I tell the teachers I like to incorrige the children, they think I meant encourage.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today we are doing a good job working at the Alice/Paul institute , some awesome trees here


----------



## treeclimber101

The copper beech is more then 200 years old , the American elm and coffee tree also are almost the same in age , the European larch is a bit younger


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## jefflovstrom

I had a giant bird of paradise to remove over a coy pond today. 
I did it myself, no overtime on production. 
The hardest part was getting the bucket truck close enough.
I had to use a hand saw because of the coy fish.
Took almost 3 hours, 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4911264180360&set=vb.1260799479&type=2&theater

Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Koi


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Koi



I might be a red neck.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


>



Was it a beech


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I had a giant bird of paradise to remove over a coy pond today.
> I did it myself, no overtime on production.
> The hardest part was getting the bucket truck close enough.
> I had to use a hand saw because of the coy fish.
> Took almost 3 hours,
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4911264180360&set=vb.1260799479&type=2&theater
> 
> Jeff



See above


----------



## ducaticorse

*Tree ID help please*

Got called out to a job today. Have to trim this off the roof, basically increase the size of the notch that already exists. I thought at first it was some type of Elm, but now I'm really not sure. Cottonwood maybe? Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## Grace Tree

ducaticorse said:


> Got called out to a job today. Have to trim this off the roof, basically increase the size of the notch that already exists. I thought at first it was some type of Elm, but now I'm really not sure. Cottonwood maybe? Anyone care to chime in?



Hackberry?


----------



## treeclimber101

hackberry tree ..... Yes I believe your right


----------



## ducaticorse

Small Wood said:


> Hackberry?



The leaves are shorter and fatter than a hackberry. If you look at the twig picture close you can see seed pods that resemble that of a cotton wood or black poplar. But its def not a poplar. But the tip of the leaf is not pointy like a cottonwood though..


----------



## NCTREE

ducaticorse said:


> Got called out to a job today. Have to trim this off the roof, basically increase the size of the notch that already exists. I thought at first it was some type of Elm, but now I'm really not sure. Cottonwood maybe? Anyone care to chime in?



I believe thats a linden, if you can cut a 6" branch with a handsaw than it's definately a linden


----------



## NCTREE

NCTREE said:


> I believe thats a linden, if you can cut a 6" branch with a handsaw than it's definately a linden



On second thought i think im wrong it's a katsura


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> On second thought i think im wrong it's a katsura



Not a Katsura. Leaves on this tree grow staggered one after the other, not side by side. I was thinking linden maybe, but the seed pods are more similar to a cottonwood.


----------



## treeclimber101

Look at the northern water elm , it's close but I think you have a hybrid specimen and it can be a mix , so ID is gonna be real hard :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> hackberry tree ..... Yes I believe your right



Are there hackberries that dont produce berries?


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Look at the northern water elm , it's close but I think you have a hybrid specimen and it can be a mix , so ID is gonna be real hard :hmm3grin2orange:



Suck.

The guy that wants the work done it the house on the right. The guy who owns the tree is the house on the left, and is supposedly a cantankerous prick. I wanted to come here and check out what you guys thought before I have to speak with him in person. I spoke with his wife today ( he wasn't home ) and she was going on about how an arborist came by a few years ago and told her husband what a rare tree it is in these parts, and it is even more rare that it has grown the way it has... Thing looked like an Elm to me at first glance, but now I'm second guessing..


----------



## Reg

A big log falls....some little ones too. Watch in HD

Fir Log Fall 2 - YouTube


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked 75 he's this week and fired my employee. He kept chipping even though nothing was coming out the discharge chute. Thought he burnt up my clutch but luckily it didn't. Took 1.5 hers to tear apart the chute and and clean everything out. Had it clogged from the end of the chute to the disc, and the disc was packed full to. He really had his head up his ass all day and got a attutuide with me because I had a bad attitude because of all the stupid crap he did, like not being able to tie a bowline. He said he would find another ride home even though he drove one of the trucks there. He walked off and I got my dad to come out and drive the one truck home.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Are there hackberries that dont produce berries?



Jesus Christ Almighty that has got to be the biggest hackberry tree I have ever seen. I can't tell what it is from the pic though so I am taking your word for it.


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> Got called out to a job today. Have to trim this off the roof, basically increase the size of the notch that already exists. I thought at first it was some type of Elm, but now I'm really not sure. Cottonwood maybe? Anyone care to chime in?



Katsura Tree. Worked on a large property with quite a few large Katsuras. Cool trees, not native to the area but you'll see quite a few of them planted if you look hard enough.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Jesus Christ Almighty that has got to be the biggest hackberry tree I have ever seen. I can't tell what it is from the pic though so I am taking your word for it.



LOL, I'm not the one who said it was a hackberry!!


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Katsura Tree. Worked on a large property with quite a few large Katsuras. Cool trees, not native to the area but you'll see quite a few of them planted if you look hard enough.



Paul, that's what someone else said. I looked up examples of the leaf positioning on a Katsura, they grow side by side on the twig. On this tree it is staggered, one before the other alternating sides like an elm...


----------



## chief116

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KUQGc1MK-mI/ToQge708qUI/AAAAAAAAABw/5u14Cew9ewU/s1600/katsura.jpg

that's either the same leaf or the valium kicked in my friend. If its the latter, i apologize


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KUQGc1MK-mI/ToQge708qUI/AAAAAAAAABw/5u14Cew9ewU/s1600/katsura.jpg
> 
> that's either the same leaf or the valium kicked in my friend. If its the latter, i apologize



I tend to agree with you there, bark looks right too... I did see pictures today that looked like the leaves DID NOT alternate. Maybe it was a different sub species.??


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> On second thought i think im wrong it's a katsura



I guess I retract my previous statement! You for the win as it looks right now!


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Worked 75 he's this week and fired my employee. He kept chipping even though nothing was coming out the discharge chute. Thought he burnt up my clutch but luckily it didn't. Took 1.5 hers to tear apart the chute and and clean everything out. Had it clogged from the end of the chute to the disc, and the disc was packed full to. He really had his head up his ass all day and got a attutuide with me because I had a bad attitude because of all the stupid crap he did, like not being able to tie a bowline. He said he would find another ride home even though he drove one of the trucks there. He walked off and I got my dad to come out and drive the one truck home.



You better go find that kid and apologize to him fer getting him involved with this horse####. 

I do have to say he should have known the knots by the time we were in Kennet Sqaure... which it didn't seem like he did. There is really only a couple of them and if he still can't do a bowline then something is wrong. I always kinda feel bad about chasing the youngins off like that, they need a lot of care and attention. No you can't let them run a chipper by themselves, this stuff is a lot harder than you think it is. We take it for granted. One reason is because we are the business owners with our own plan in our head and the need to get the job done. We allready are keen to every little thing that is happening, that is going to happen, what can happen and what happens next. The kid, well, he's just a kid. There is just no way he can be thinking the way you are. He seemed willing to work but definately needed more support than you are able to give considering it is just you two out there. Its not a hard as one might think to clog a chipper like he did. In fact, its probably not his fault. There is a lot to look out for out there. Its a very hard job. Kids need a lot of structure and constant supervision. Turn yer back on one and you just might find him telling another to raise the throttle on a chipper that isn't even engaged. Savvy? I ain't perfect either, after all these years its slapstick to watch me back up.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> LOL, I'm not the one who said it was a hackberry!!



I said " your" meaning everybody. But a hackberry it just couldn't be. Maybe I guess but that big would be extremely impressive and there is also the fact it looks nothing like a hackberry. Looks more like a Katsura which , again, that big is usually only found on certain property's.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> A big log falls....some little ones too. Watch in HD
> 
> Fir Log Fall 2 - YouTube



Gee Reg, used ta be you would send everything down on a pulley or two, you had the dual pulleys, dual bollard, shiney ropes, now yer just wrecking lawns every chance you get. What with all this Tomhackery?

And I guess I am spoiled rotten cause instead of everybody yanking on that pull line to tension it I would have hooked it to the Dodge... after I got back from picking up mah lunch with it.

I have to hand it to you though, if it wasn't for you, well, I guess it wouldn't make much of a difference, life would surely go on but great job as usuall. No chamfered nubs? Yer slippin dude, yer slippin.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> You better go find that kid and apologize to him fer getting him involved with this horse####.
> 
> I do have to say he should have known the knots by the time we were in Kennet Sqaure... which it didn't seem like he did. There is really only a couple of them and if he still can't do a bowline then something is wrong. I always kinda feel bad about chasing the youngins off like that, they need a lot of care and attention. No you can't let them run a chipper by themselves, this stuff is a lot harder than you think it is. We take it for granted. One reason is because we are the business owners with our own plan in our head and the need to get the job done. We allready are keen to every little thing that is happening, that is going to happen, what can happen and what happens next. The kid, well, he's just a kid. There is just no way he can be thinking the way you are. He seemed willing to work but definately needed more support than you are able to give considering it is just you two out there. Its not a hard as one might think to clog a chipper like he did. In fact, its probably not his fault. There is a lot to look out for out there. Its a very hard job. Kids need a lot of structure and constant supervision. Turn yer back on one and you just might find him telling another to raise the throttle on a chipper that isn't even engaged. Savvy? I ain't perfect either, after all these years its slapstick to watch me back up.



You know if he wont have left me high and dry without a driver, i would have worked it out with him.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

*Somebody's bored tonight*

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/235137.htm

Ok, who's the joker? Fess up!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

One cool thing that happened with this job was the customer handed me a CD with 300 pictures on it from the job. There is alot of great pictures on there.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> You know if he wont have left me high and dry without a driver, i would have worked it out with him.



Nah dude, look at it from his perspective. Besides the fact that he is 5foot 6 and a 140 pounds and you are, well, a tad bigger I suppose it just got to hot and to hectic at the moment and it was probably better that way.

Maybe the kid is a dullard but he seemed to have some pep in his step. What he got? 6 months experience in tree work and 20 years experience being a kid?

And BOY! You have so much going on. The mowing, the trees, the this, the that. Its only you two. You need a Jeffers. Your are gonna work that kid into the ground if you haven't allready. You cannot expect him to keep up. You are probably at the point where you need a seasoned gentleman. Jared's lawn service is no more.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> One cool thing that happened with this job was the customer handed me a CD with 300 pictures on it from the job. There is alot of great pictures on there.



Any of you strangling the kid and trying to stuff him through the chipper?


----------



## treemandan

TheJollyLogger said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/235137.htm
> 
> Ok, who's the joker? Fess up!



Nah, that's Normal Newbie for ya. We all have been there.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treemandan said:


> Nah, that's Normal Newbie for ya. We all have been there.



Not a great testimonial for Arbormaster if their grads don't even come out knowing what gear they need.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Nah dude, You need a Jeffers.:




Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'm gonna go out on a linb here an guess it was a beautiful day in Sunny San Diego?


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> I'm gonna go out on a linb here an guess it was a beautiful day in Sunny San Diego?



You know it!. Sometimes I think about moving to a state that taxes me less. I doubt I could. Love my job.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Any of you strangling the kid and trying to stuff him through the chipper?



No pictures of that. lol. I wasnt even yelling at him. If my irrated tone upset him that bad, i would hate to see what happen when i really chewed out his ass. I got him a job with the truss plant thats crane did the work on that last job for us. One day he got the ####s of it, and left at lunch and never came back. So he has a history of it. I cant have someone that goes to la la land. It could get one or both of us killed. 

I heard a guy i went to school with, that worked as a climber for another tree and lawn company that is looking for work. He was working as a supervisor for Aspluad and I Guess they wanted to send him to mass and he didnt want to go. So he quit. He called a buddy of mine that does landscaping last week asking for work. So hopefully he is still looking.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

One of the many videos.

[video=youtube_share;MkL2qYb4sqY]http://youtu.be/MkL2qYb4sqY[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

One more

[video=youtube_share;NxqkoQsLti4]http://youtu.be/NxqkoQsLti4[/video]


----------



## NCTREE

Teaching the gf to climb. She's an aspiring arborist, not bad at it either. She'll be pruning before ya know it. 

View attachment 292737
View attachment 292738
View attachment 292739


----------



## ducaticorse

*Fenway today!*

Heading down to the park with a new girl I'm dating to watch the game. Weather is supposed to be perfect. I was out yesterday from 8-5 doing bids for my new service inception coming up tues/wed (depending on how much I get done at the registry Monday. Im up to 8375 in work for the first week and a half plus a trim job on an oak in barter for a 3 page website with optimization. I hope I can continue the momentum...

Enjoy your Sunday all!


----------



## tree MDS

Bought a new trailer Friday. That's the last piece of equipment I'm buying for a LONG time. Done.
View attachment 292747


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> One more
> 
> [video=youtube_share;NxqkoQsLti4]http://youtu.be/NxqkoQsLti4[/video]



Gonna have to start calling you "Twiggy". Lol.. sure that one didn't shock load the tree too much??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Gonna have to start calling you "Twiggy". Lol.. sure that one didn't shock load the tree too much??



Had the service wire for the house right there or I would had just cut it.


----------



## MarquisTree

I am ready to call the Kask the most over rated new product in the past few years:msp_thumbdn:. I got 6 of them for our guys. they have all been tossed, falling apart, hot, smelling like spoiled milk. Two were sent back, Kask did repair them but that only bought a few more months. Most of them just went back to their old climbing helmets. 
I was up at a saw shop that we do a lot of business with, talking to the manager about the 5 he has left collecting dust on his shelf. He said he isn't going to order anymore, dealing with warranty returns was something new for him regarding helmets.

Kask did a great job with marketing, everyone had to have one when they came out


----------



## ducaticorse

MarquisTree said:


> I am ready to call the Kask the most over rated new product in the past few years:msp_thumbdn:. I got 6 of them for our guys. they have all been tossed, falling apart, hot, smelling like spoiled milk. Two were sent back, Kask did repair them but that only bought a few more months. Most of them just went back to their old climbing helmets.
> I was up at a saw shop that we do a lot of business with, talking to the manager about the 5 he has left collecting dust on his shelf. He said he isn't going to order anymore, dealing with warranty returns was something new for him regarding helmets.
> 
> Kask did a great job with marketing, everyone had to have one when they came out



I got one when they first came out, and I agree with you. I was up buying a whole grip of rigging stuff from Anthony the other day. Saw one of your chip trucks leaving the yard. Was that you?


----------



## lxt

treemandan said:


> That's right bucko; I sew the buttons, I sweep the floor, I chop the trees and beg for more. I fix the roof and eat the tang and you can get off of my wang.
> 
> I gotta say though it does warm my cockles to know that when I speak you linger on every word. Now go fing yerself a boyfriend or something, yer making me sick.
> 
> Here's looking at you kid... and being glad I ain't you.




Wow..... He rhymes & sews & sweeps the floors! LOL, Dude if yer doing all that then you got no WANG! I mean really who when reading yer posts even thinks of you in a manner a decency (other than ball master eh um i mean blakes) ? 

You post just to get count, this site is diseased with you & yer sort but yet bans AA forever, Lets just break down some of yer posts meatwhistle DAN!:

"I hemmed a skirt today" , "I dotted my wife right in the eye", "I dressed a rabbit", "I washed dishes & am tired", "I dream about doing my ole lady in", Etc..... some of your prattle is so drug induced that not even an egyptian decipher can make out the meaning! REALLY....... you only wish you aint me? LOL, we all are glad we aint you! But you think yer an advice giving, have info about everything & if ya dont well your gonna reply just for the hell of it even matters, well it dont! you are the anal crack of AA the taint underlying his manhood

you sir are a worthless man if we can even call you a man, who goes onto a public forum speaking of doing their wife in! you are a pile of #### & should be banned, this site has really gone down hill & its a few including you who have ruined it! but hey..........your cockles are warm uh? maybe you oughtta focus on yer family & talking a lil kinder about them!!!!!


LXT..........


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Bought a new trailer Friday. That's the last piece of equipment I'm buying for a LONG time. Done.
> View attachment 292747



Nice tractor! how do you like it for loading wood? Can you attach a grapple bucket to it?


----------



## MarquisTree

ducaticorse said:


> I got one when they first came out, and I agree with you. I was up buying a whole grip of rigging stuff from Anthony the other day. Saw one of your chip trucks leaving the yard. Was that you?



That must have been one of our trucks dumping, we were doing an arbor day project down the street, I was there around 4pm with the crane


----------



## ducaticorse

lxt said:


> Wow..... He rhymes & sews & sweeps the floors! LOL, Dude if yer doing all that then you got no WANG! I mean really who when reading yer posts even thinks of you in a manner a decency (other than ball master eh um i mean blakes) ?
> 
> You post just to get count, this site is diseased with you & yer sort but yet bans AA forever, Lets just break down some of yer posts meatwhistle DAN!:
> 
> "I hemmed a skirt today" , "I dotted my wife right in the eye", "I dressed a rabbit", "I washed dishes & am tired", "I dream about doing my ole lady in", Etc..... some of your prattle is so drug induced that not even an egyptian decipher can make out the meaning! REALLY....... you only wish you aint me? LOL, we all are glad we aint you! But you think yer an advice giving, have info about everything & if ya dont well your gonna reply just for the hell of it even matters, well it dont! you are the anal crack of AA the taint underlying his manhood
> 
> you sir are a worthless man if we can even call you a man, who goes onto a public forum speaking of doing their wife in! you are a pile of #### & should be banned, this site has really gone down hill & its a few including you who have ruined it! but hey..........your cockles are warm uh? maybe you oughtta focus on yer family & talking a lil kinder about them!!!!!
> 
> 
> LXT..........



When did you all become such close friends?? I mean, I know I was gone for a fe years, but it looks like you have a really tight bond now!!!


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Nice tractor! how do you like it for loading wood? Can you attach a grapple bucket to it?



Thanks. Love it for loading wood.. and just about everything else. One of the best things I ever bought. I could do a grapple of some sort, but don't think it would be worth it to me.
View attachment 292786


----------



## Reg

treemandan said:


> Gee Reg, used ta be you would send everything down on a pulley or two, you had the dual pulleys, dual bollard, shiney ropes, now yer just wrecking lawns every chance you get. What with all this Tomhackery?
> 
> And I guess I am spoiled rotten cause instead of everybody yanking on that pull line to tension it I would have hooked it to the Dodge... after I got back from picking up mah lunch with it.
> 
> I have to hand it to you though, if it wasn't for you, well, I guess it wouldn't make much of a difference, life would surely go on but great job as usuall. No chamfered nubs? Yer slippin dude, yer slippin.



Thanks Danno, 

Their choice really....most choose a modified lawn over an extra thou.

Only 2 of us on that line as you can see, then wedges. No need for a big truck....and too many bodies flitting around in that vicinity also. Lunch, the next day ya mean?

Cheers


----------



## ducaticorse

Reg said:


> Thanks Danno,
> 
> Their choice really....most choose a modified lawn over an extra thou.
> 
> Only 2 of us on that line as you can see, then wedges. No need for a big truck....and too many bodies flitting around in that vicinity also. Lunch, the next day ya mean?
> 
> Cheers



"modified lawn". I like that!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Kickin' it.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Ran a few estimates. Sold about two and a half chipper payments worth. Washed and waxed the estimate truck and the wife's car. It may be a bit early but it is close enough to beer thirty for a Sunday. Cheers.


----------



## Oak Savanna

tree MDS said:


> Bought a new trailer Friday. That's the last piece of equipment I'm buying for a LONG time. Done.
> View attachment 292747



I just ordered a trailer identical to that on Friday. Sick of loading the skid steer in the dump trailer. Is that a 14 footer?


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> Wow..... He rhymes & sews & sweeps the floors! LOL, Dude if yer doing all that then you got no WANG! I mean really who when reading yer posts even thinks of you in a manner a decency (other than ball master eh um i mean blakes) ?
> 
> You post just to get count, this site is diseased with you & yer sort but yet bans AA forever, Lets just break down some of yer posts meatwhistle DAN!:
> 
> "I hemmed a skirt today" , "I dotted my wife right in the eye", "I dressed a rabbit", "I washed dishes & am tired", "I dream about doing my ole lady in", Etc..... some of your prattle is so drug induced that not even an egyptian decipher can make out the meaning! REALLY....... you only wish you aint me? LOL, we all are glad we aint you! But you think yer an advice giving, have info about everything & if ya dont well your gonna reply just for the hell of it even matters, well it dont! you are the anal crack of AA the taint underlying his manhood
> 
> you sir are a worthless man if we can even call you a man, who goes onto a public forum speaking of doing their wife in! you are a pile of #### & should be banned, this site has really gone down hill & its a few including you who have ruined it! but hey..........your cockles are warm uh? maybe you oughtta focus on yer family & talking a lil kinder about them!!!!!
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Answer me this: What are YOU doing that is any better? Yer so dense I could wack you upside the head with a spade and you would tell the police it was a shovel. Everybody knows I am funny as #### and as serious as a heart attack. Off with you now, find another whipping boy if that is what you feel you need, I ain't the one. And let it be known that not one thing you say bothers me in the slightest.


Anyway, today I went up to Ray Ramano's, he is starting to give me some breathing room after all these years. I TD'ed a uprooted red cedar, hooked it up to the truck with a re-direct, cut a notch and yanked it over 180 degrees.

Then I pushed my chipper down into the lot where I ripped and chipped it, took it back for my wife to spread in her flower garden. Then went back and with my 100 dollar pitchfork ( which i welded back together last week)and pitched a half load of crap into my truck and chipped a bunch of nasty debris. 

I have enough room in the truck to start removing these mullberrys that are down in town. They are not big but are growing all crazy, over the houses, over the fences, through 3 yards. Its going to be a lot of pole saw work so i will break out my new blade if the boss lets me and if I am not overly broken up because LXT doesn't like me and says mean things.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Answer me this: What are YOU doing that is any better? Yer so dense I could wack you upside the head with a spade and you would tell the police it was a shovel. Everybody knows I am funny as #### and as serious as a heart attack. Off with you now, find another whipping boy if that is what you feel you need, I ain't the one. And let it be known that not one thing you say bothers me in the slightest.
> 
> 
> Anyway, today I went up to Ray Ramano's, he is starting to give me
> 
> 
> some breathing room after all these years. I TD'ed a uprooted red cedar, hooked it up to the truck with a re-direct, cut a notch and yanked it over 180 degrees.
> 
> Then I pushed my chipper down into the lot where I ripped and chipped it, took it back for my wife to spread in her flower garden. Then went back and with my 100 dollar pitchfork ( which i welded back together last week)and pitched a half load of crap into my truck and chipped a bunch of nasty debris.
> 
> I have enough room in the truck to start removing these mullberrys that are down in town. They are not big but are growing all crazy, over the houses, over the fences, through 3 yards. Its going to be a lot of pole saw work so i will break out my new blade if the boss lets me and if I am not overly broken up because LXT doesn't like me and says mean things.



You type just like my one gay friend talks. He works with horses. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Oak Savanna said:


> I just ordered a trailer identical to that on Friday. Sick of loading the skid steer in the dump trailer. Is that a 14 footer?



18 footer. Tractor is fifteen as shown.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> 18 footer. Tractor is fifteen as shown.



Those cam superline trailers are very well built.


----------



## Grace Tree

*My village does fine tree work*

I live in a pretty nice little town but when they do their own tree work they fall a bit short. 'Couple of years ago I had my wife call and tell them they had a hanger in a park tree that was a hazard. They cut down the whole tree. This is their latest handy work. 
View attachment 292879

Phil


----------



## lxt

oh Danno,

I doubt you would whack me with anything lil fella! & yes you are my whipping boy..........hows the wife after you "dotted" her eye? uh big man? you have been compared to a gay horse trainer & thats even too good of a comparison.

ya know, Ill bet Dannos wife beats the hell outta him, we`ve all seen that dish towel pic of the lil queer, the wife beat you so bad you had no choice but to do what she told ya! treemandan = treemanpam!



LXT


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I think we just need to get dan and lxt up in a live oak with silkies, pole saws and 200t's scattered out and do a thunderdome. Be a good GTG, somebody bring the beer and i'll bring the pit and mesquitewood. I do a mean brisket, just sayin...


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> I think we just need to get dan and lxt up in a live oak with silkies, pole saws and 200t's scattered out and do a thunderdome. Be a good GTG, somebody bring the beer and i'll bring the pit and mesquitewood. I do a mean brisket, just sayin...



God I love brisket, the last time I had decent brisket I was in Austin Texas , man I miss that place


----------



## treeclimber101

Small Wood said:


> I live in a pretty nice little town but when they do their own tree work they fall a bit short. 'Couple of years ago I had my wife call and tell them they had a hanger in a park tree that was a hazard. They cut down the whole tree. This is their latest handy work.
> View attachment 292879
> 
> Phil



That'll buff out


----------



## Oak Savanna

tree MDS said:


> 18 footer. Tractor is fifteen as shown.



She's a beauti! Can't wait to pick mine up this week.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeclimber101 said:


> God I love brisket, the last time I had decent brisket I was in Austin Texas , man I miss that place



I,m in Georgetown, just north of Austin, where mesquite is laying in the ditches. Our neighbor has his pit on a 16' lowboy, and does cookoffs and conventions every other weekend, and brings his leftovers by sunday nights. Believe me, his trees look good, I make sure of it!


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> I,m in Georgetown, just north of Austin, where mesquite is laying in the ditches. Our neighbor has his pit on a 16' lowboy, and does cookoffs and conventions every other weekend, and brings his leftovers by sunday nights. Believe me, his trees look good, I make sure of it!



I have a friend from Austin who owns a few red bull Dist. He has since moved away from the and is now in South Carolina , we went to visit for the week and I ate at the oasis man that was impressive and a we did the river walk , needless to say I got ####ed up Lol , great state for sure , the heats a bit much but I would go back , my sisters in Paris Texas


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a friend from Austin who owns a few red bull Dist. He has since moved away from the and is now in South Carolina , we went to visit for the week and I ate at the oasis man that was impressive and a we did the river walk , needless to say I got ####ed up Lol , great state for sure , the heats a bit much but I would go back , my sisters in Paris Texas



All I know, is I landscaped and did treework in Denver for fifteen years. Haven't seen a snowflake in three years, and I'm cool with that. Took about 2 yrs but now the heat doesn't really bother me, and I'm not even sure if I still own a pair of longjohns.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And I do not miss plowing, not even a little.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Rainy, crappy day here. So paperwork this morning. Well until i cant stand it anymore, then off to do some errands.


----------



## treemandan

lxt said:


> oh Danno,
> 
> I doubt you would whack me with anything lil fella! & yes you are my whipping boy..........hows the wife after you "dotted" her eye? uh big man? you have been compared to a gay horse trainer & thats even too good of a comparison.
> 
> ya know, Ill bet Dannos wife beats the hell outta him, we`ve all seen that dish towel pic of the lil queer, the wife beat you so bad you had no choice but to do what she told ya! treemandan = treemanpam!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT



Oh X, Oh X ; you need a hobby, you got to get off this, just look at yourself, no good can come of it, you are only hurting yourself, you have to think POSITIVE, you are only bringing yourself down with hate and disease, hate and disease which will curl you and shrivel you and break you and make you die miserable and vindictive, this is no way to live.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You type just like my one gay friend talks. He works with horses. Just saying.



How is your boyfriend these days? I can see you two now riding bareback into the great green yonder.


----------



## treemandan

TheJollyLogger said:


> And I do not miss plowing, not even a little.



I like plowing


----------



## treemandan

And boy do I hate to see a guy drag himself down to my level. You know what I mean?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> How is your boyfriend these days? I can see you two now riding bareback into the great green yonder.



Lol. I guess I certainty deserved that one. I was just being honest (thinking out loud). Sorry. I guess I'm just not used to the new, well spoken, paragraphing Dan. Yeah, that must be it.


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> I am ready to call the Kask the most over rated new product in the past few years:msp_thumbdn:. I got 6 of them for our guys. they have all been tossed, falling apart, hot, smelling like spoiled milk. Two were sent back, Kask did repair them but that only bought a few more months. Most of them just went back to their old climbing helmets.
> I was up at a saw shop that we do a lot of business with, talking to the manager about the 5 he has left collecting dust on his shelf. He said he isn't going to order anymore, dealing with warranty returns was something new for him regarding helmets.
> 
> Kask did a great job with marketing, everyone had to have one when they came out



I don't think the fellas at Kask had any idea OD was going to be using one.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I guess I certainty deserved that one. I was just being honest (thinking out loud). Sorry. I guess I'm just not used to the new, well spoken, paragraphing Dan. Yeah, that must be it.



I have always been well spoken and have used paragraphs... and that makes people MAD!

I just spent the last hour and a half on the phone with EZ-Pass. Man, what a racket, 6 different people, 6 different stories as to why they have stolen 280 buck out of my bank account. I had to tell the one person to calm down. Still the problem is not solved though, they really get you good. I don't think I have any other recourse other than shutting down my account and not using their service.


----------



## beastmaster

*Going to do a lil PR*

I have an appointment with a lady that I bid a palm removal with. She's worried because my bid was lower them the rest. I told her that's because I'm going to drop the whole palm. Another company said it needs to be pieced out and lowered. 
It's in the front yard on a cul-de-sac, her yard slopes downward to the street, the palm has been skinned and is maybe 40 ft tall. There are obstacles on each side of it. (Small palms, landscaping, odtamental rod iron fence) If you dropped a piece chunking it you'ed break something for sure, but there's a straight shot to the street. The slope will keep the impact from the curb. Im going to climb it and put in a tipping line, then drop it if I can convince her Im not going to crush her house.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I have always been well spoken and have used paragraphs... and that makes people MAD!
> 
> I just spent the last hour and a half on the phone with EZ-Pass. Man, what a racket, 6 different people, 6 different stories as to why they have stolen 280 buck out of my bank account. I had to tell the one person to calm down. Still the problem is not solved though, they really get you good. I don't think I have any other recourse other than shutting down my account and not using their service.



I've had ez pass now for almost 16 years without a single issue , other then dead batteries and a few missed tolls they are pretty good I would say its an isolated incident , your alternative is waiting in line at the tolls ....... #### that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse

Closed a tree today with another Asian decent client. The final price was worth the four hours of going back and forth on the original price.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Closed a tree today with another Asian decent client. The final price was worth the four hours of going back and forth on the original price.



The Asian persuasion can be tough negotiators at times .


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> The Asian persuasion can be tough negotiators at times .



My lord.... Original price was 1750. Then he wants grinding included. Not going to happen, stump is worth 350-450 easy. I settled on 2100 with the stump, and have to take a pick up load of junk away with me to the dump. Why that took so long to accomplish, I will never know.. For crying out loud, at that point in the conversation I would have agreed to anything...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> My lord.... Original price was 1750. Then he wants grinding included. Not going to happen, stump is worth 350-450 easy. I settled on 2100 with the stump, and have to take a pick up load of junk away with me to the dump. Why that took so long to accomplish, I will never know.. For crying out loud, at that point in the conversation I would have agreed to anything...



That's what he was counting on, negotiating is a favorite pastime in Asia. And don't play poker with em.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> My lord.... Original price was 1750. Then he wants grinding included. Not going to happen, stump is worth 350-450 easy. I settled on 2100 with the stump, and have to take a pick up load of junk away with me to the dump. Why that took so long to accomplish, I will never know.. For crying out loud, at that point in the conversation I would have agreed to anything...



After hurricane sandy I was stuck working near AC and in the area where I was working was all Asian and Indian folks , a fellow and his wife stopped us and asked for me to look at this tree that split over there gazebo , I threw out a fair price and instantly they were hard of hearing and couldn't understand english , then they argued with one another the wife agreed to it and the husband pitched a fit to the point where he was physically jumping up and down , so then miraculously the wife said go ahead as I agreed to it she threw out a number that was less then half the price but in cash ........ At that point I was already 2 weeks lined with work so I upped my price and they threw me off the property , and then called 2 minutes later and agreed to the original price , so I said I will get back to you , that tree hung there for almost 2 months before I touched it .... And the best was at the end they threw a fit again because of tax LOL , man they were some crazy ####ers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Forget Indians........ I have zero luck with them , they can twist me up to the point that I just leave flustered


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Forget Indians........ I have zero luck with them , they can twist me up to the point that I just leave flustered



Indians are very difficult, I agree. But Asians are the only ones who agree to the price, then call the next day to renegotiate. At least with Indians, they bust your balls on site at the time the price is given...


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Indians are very difficult, I agree. But Asians are the only ones who agree to the price, then call the next day to renegotiate. At least with Indians, they bust your balls on site at the time the price is given...



Estimating has only been my least favorite part of being in business .


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> My lord.... Original price was 1750. Then he wants grinding included. Not going to happen, stump is worth 350-450 easy. I settled on 2100 with the stump, and have to take a pick up load of junk away with me to the dump. Why that took so long to accomplish, I will never know.. For crying out loud, at that point in the conversation I would have agreed to anything...



Here is the tree...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> Here is the tree...



2K for that? Lord, I gotta get up north.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> 2K for that? Lord, I gotta get up north.



Well, that includes grinding of a good size stump too. Wasnt going to do the tree for under 1700 though. Made that pretty darn clear.

And I fear that picture doesn't do the tree justice. It was taken from 65-70 yards away, and there is a very limited DZ.


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> 2K for that? Lord, I gotta get up north.



Well we have to wear long johns from time to time , and sometimes we have to follow snowplows to get to work !:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Here is the tree...



Quack!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Quack!



??

Im going to try and get it all from the backyard of the little yellow house to the right, but I may have to set up in the lot to nail the left hand stem.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> ??
> 
> Im going to try and get it all from the backyard of the little yellow house to the right, but I may have to set up in the lot to nail the left hand stem.



I call trees like that "ducks" hence the quack , sorry .... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I call trees like that "ducks" hence the quack , sorry .... :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, oh.. I was racking my brain for a term that I may have forgotten about...


----------



## treeclimber101

I have 3 beech trees to knock down tomorrow , I missed today but I am ready to have to good week .


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> Well, that includes grinding of a good size stump too. Wasnt going to do the tree for under 1700 though. Made that pretty darn clear.
> 
> And I fear that picture doesn't do the tree justice. It was taken from 65-70 yards away, and there is a very limited DZ.



Why can't you just speedline it into that bigass parking lot?


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Why can't you just speedline it into that bigass parking lot?



It's not mine, nor my clients lot. It belongs to UPS, try going up that corporate ladder to get permission for that type of op. Only reason why I mentioned I might set up in the lot for the left hand spar is becuase I planned on hitting this thing Sunday. (They're closed).


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Forget Indians........ I have zero luck with them , they can twist me up to the point that I just leave flustered



I see either coming I lift up my petticoats and run the other way.

Don't know how you did it Ducati, but if you manage to get paid on it then we will on have to buy you a beer.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Walked into this deal at 8:30 saturday morning. Ho tried dropping it into the neighbor's yard and it sat back into another maple over his house. He smartened up real quick and was happy to sign a contract for 3 and a half chipper payments to get that and 12 others down and chipped. "I'll take care of the firewood!", he says. You got it buddy. Got the hanger down saturday and killed the rest today.


----------



## Blakesmaster

And it was new plywood day! Man, that makes me smile! I went with 19/32s this time which is what I thought I bought last time but it just feels SO ####ING LIGHT I wonder if I did the 23/32s last time. What do you guys use?


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> And it was new plywood day! Man, that makes me smile! I went with 19/32s this time which is what I thought I bought last time but it just feels SO ####ING LIGHT I wonder if I did the 23/32s last time. What do you guys use?



3/4


----------



## nitro1253

Blakesmaster said:


> And it was new plywood day! Man, that makes me smile! I went with 19/32s this time which is what I thought I bought last time but it just feels SO ####ING LIGHT I wonder if I did the 23/32s last time. What do you guys use?



spend the 2150 bucks and get 12 3x8 alturna mats and be done with it


----------



## ducaticorse

nitro1253 said:


> spend the 2150 bucks and get 12 3x8 alturna mats and be done with it



I tend to agree with that statement when there is the disposable income. But you cannot use alturnas as drop mats.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> And it was new plywood day! Man, that makes me smile! I went with 19/32s this time which is what I thought I bought last time but it just feels SO ####ING LIGHT I wonder if I did the 23/32s last time. What do you guys use?



Plywood? We don't need no stinkin plywood!


----------



## Blakesmaster

nitro1253 said:


> spend the 2150 bucks and get 12 3x8 alturna mats and be done with it



12 is no where near enough and neither is 3 foot. On top of that I've heard storys about racks of alturna mats sitting unused while the crews grab the plywood.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Down here the homeowner's usually got an old chicken coop or something we can steal a few sheets from.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Walked into this deal at 8:30 saturday morning. Ho tried dropping it into the neighbor's yard and it sat back into another maple over his house. He smartened up real quick and was happy to sign a contract for 3 and a half chipper payments to get that and 12 others down and chipped. "I'll take care of the firewood!", he says. You got it buddy. Got the hanger down saturday and killed the rest today.



Man, so many pulleys its making me dizzy and it didn't look like there was room to drop a tree in the first place. Good thing for HO's wanting to play treeman though huh?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Man, so many pulleys its making me dizzy and it didn't look like there was room to drop a tree in the first place.



It's called a "block party", danno. I could have gotten away with less but that would have involved parking the bucket directly under that catastrophe. Big ####ing NO.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> 12 is no where near enough and neither is 3 foot. On top of that I've heard storys about racks of alturna mats sitting unused while the crews grab the plywood.



Plywood sucks ass in the wet and icy conditions, also if you're using skid steers on them. Alturna's suck less with the diamond plate groves. They both have their place in the truck I suppose.

Whats wrong with the 3ft widths? should be plenty of room for tires no? Im only asking because Ive only used the full size plastic mats...


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Plywood sucks ass in the wet and icy conditions, also if you're using skid steers on them. Alturna's suck less with the diamond plate groves. They both have their place in the truck I suppose.
> 
> Whats wrong with the 3ft widths? should be plenty of room for tires no? Im only asking because Ive only used the full size plastic mats...



I'm always shifting the plywood around to catch the tracking of the front or rear tire. Less width is the last thing I want to deal with.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Full sheets fursur. I use 3/4 T&G decking.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Plywood sucks ass in the wet and icy conditions, also if you're using skid steers on them. Alturna's suck less with the diamond plate groves. They both have their place in the truck I suppose.
> 
> Whats wrong with the 3ft widths? should be plenty of room for tires no? Im only asking because Ive only used the full size plastic mats...



i have 16 of the 3'x8' mats. Never had a problem and they weigh likwe 30 lbs less then the 4'x8' mats.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Havnt been on here in a while, so here it goes in short order. Quit my lame ass job in Cali. That was mistake going there, I should have listened to some of the guys on here who warned me about working for the big show, but I didn't. Never seen so many things jacked up and bass ackwards. They wanted me to turn a blind eye to the horrible work being done, the major jackassery going on and just be a PHC sales whore. I tried putting on the "company man " face, but then couldn't look myself in the mirror. I had a sales Arborist who has worked for them for 23 years and could not tell you a damn thing about a tree. Lied about being a CA in the past. He was given a ultimatum, get Certified or get lost. Wait!, 23 years and u have been calling him a Sales Arborist all this time!, is that not a little miss-leading! One guy worked there for 4 years and could not recognize the fact that he put the chain on a saw backward, but he was sent in a tree, with a saw, anyways. How does that happen! I tried to teach him, he was not interested " didn't have time". Fired him. Guys working there for 20 years and could not use a porty or a big shot, tho they had them. Guy has to work there for a while, climbing, before they feel he is safe enough to get a climbing helmet or a good saddle. Had one crew of 3 going out with a 191T as their only saw........doing removals. Had guys that had to do removals with a hand saw. Had work orders going back for years that actually had " Top trees to this height" it was pretty pathetic. They has such a bad rep that I would get screamed at, all the time, when trying to make cold calls. They had the utility contract as well, so every time they would go in someones yard and mutilate their tree, hit there house, hit there car, peek into windows, hit stuff with their trucks, it went against my side. Your typical ROW action, guys sitting in trucks all day instead of working. Yard looked like a junk yard/meth lab, trucks where beat to death. Had my spray truck that was a newer Pete, they had it for a few years, NEVER HAD ONE SERVICE! I tried doing the best I could to rebuild the place, spent tons of money on equipment, just getting them the tools they needed, nothing extra. Final straw was when I kept catching the sales guy lying and cheating........red handed, but they would not let me fire him as he had tenure! Tenure my ass, he was stealing jobs and fudging paperwork. Cant run a place when you have someone on your staff who is a fool. Dude, after all that time, still couldn't ID common trees. Told a client that his tree damage would not hurt the tree..........someone had taken a claw hammer and dug out a 12" ring at DBH, 2" deep around the tree. Told the HO it would not hurt the tree. This was a guy that they sale as a 23 year veteran Arborist! Wonder how many other people over the years realized that he was a idiot and hired some one like Jeff instead. Kept asking myself why I was there, and there was no good reason other than the weather,so I bailed. Should have went out there and checked it out before selling stuff and moving the wife and kids there. Total disappointment. Met a couple guys there that where great. I feel bad for them as they only know the tree industry from that place and I opened up there eyes when I started showing them advanced rigging and proper pruning. They are outa place there and need to get on with a pro out fit. Tried hiring pro's to come in and show these guys the way of the Jedi, as they where taught the way of a Sith by years of coke heads, but no one was interested to work for them (beasty, LOL!)They told me we could not use SRT until we had safety come in and train us. But they didn't know anything about it, so they could not train us. I had talked to Wade and JPS about coming out to train them, they where on board, but then was told they needed to work for the company............oh and BTW, don't work on palms unless u use SRT!, wtf over! Oh well, newer bucket truck, brand new dump trailer (16ft 14,000lb) , newer skid loader (enclosed cab w/ heat and air) with grapple bucket, forks, 2 buckets, new 201, 461 and a 660. Still have my chipper, Ford L-700, 20ft flat bed and all of my gear set. Still have my 250 and trading wife's car in on a 08 F-350. Good damn thing I did not sell my client list! Have been back at for a couple weeks, have been working to get everything back up and running, insurance, advertising and all that stuff. Already several weeks out. Did my first climb yesterday, small deal, but it kicked my butt, way outa shape! Never did meet up with Jeff, we tried but we where always running at 110, in opposite directions. Did stop and watch his guys work, they know what the hell is going on, it was a pleasure watching them, guud stuff rite dare. Please don't post the name, I don't need any trouble, but most of you know who I was working for, and some of you work for the same company. I know the whole Co is not like this, but there, in SoCal, they are a train wreck. They wanted me to lower my standard to raise their average, and that wasn't going to happen. Nor was I willing to assign my name to them and have that stigma on me, that I was one of them. They should have hired some used up Tree Green sales guy to run the place. Would have worked out better for them, as I was told that they did not want to be known for large tree removal's ( a tree service that don't want to be known for being able to do large, high paying, technical removals, hmmmmmmm, interesting), they just wanted me to push fert and pest spraying all the time. I, when talking about the poor skill level and bad work, was also told that it was less about the tree and more about the business. If the client wants it.............
Yeah! Really! Cool beans, exit.................stage right.
No more adventures! Everyone keeps telling me I had to do it, or I would have always wondered, well, it would have been easier and cheaper to be curious!
I am going to go play with my new toys now


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Havnt been on here in a while, so here it goes in short order. Quit my lame ass job in Cali. That was mistake going there, I should have listened to some of the guys on here who warned me about working for the big show, but I didn't. Never seen so many things jacked up and bass ackwards. They wanted me to turn a blind eye to the horrible work being done and be a sales whore. Had a sales Arborist who has worked for them for 23 years and could not tell you a damn thing about a tree. One guy worked there for 4 years and could not recognize the fact that he put the chain on a saw backward. Guys working there for 20 years and could not use a porty or a big shot, tho they had them. Guy has to work there for a while, climbing, before they feel he is safe enough to get a climbing helmet or a good saddle. Had one crew of 3 going out with a 191T as their only saw........doing removals. Had guys that had to do removals with a hand saw. Had work orders going back for years that actually had " Top trees to this height" it was pretty pathetic. They has such a bad rep that I would get screamed at, all the time, when trying to make cold calls. They had the utility contract as well, so every time they would go in someones yard and mutilate their tree, hit there house, hit there car, peek into windows, hit stuff with their trucks, it went against my side. Your typical ROW action, guys sitting in trucks all day instead of working. Yard looked like a junk yard/meth lab, trucks where beat to death. Had my spray truck that was a newer Pete, they had it for a few years, NEVER HAD ONE SERVICE! I tried doing the best I could to rebuild the place, spent tons of money on equipment, just getting them the tools they needed, nothing extra. Final straw was when I kept catching the sales guy lying and cheating........red handed, but they would not let me fire him as he had tenure! Tenure my ass, he was stealing jobs and fudging paperwork. Cant run a place when you have someone on your staff who is a fool. Dude, after all that time, still couldn't ID common trees. Told a client that his tree damage would not hurt the tree..........someone had taken a claw hammer and dug out a 12" ring at DBH, 2" deep around the tree. Told the HO it would not hurt the tree. This was a guy that they sale as a 23 year veteran Arborist! Wonder how many other people over the years realized that he was a idiot and hired some one like Jeff instead. Kept asking myself why I was there, and there was no good reason other than the weather,so I bailed. Should have went out there and checked it out before selling stuff and moving the wife and kids there. Total disappointment. Met a couple guys there that where great. I feel bad for them as they only know the tree industry from that place and I opened up there eyes when I started showing them advanced rigging and proper pruning. They are outa place there and need to get on with a pro out fit. Tried hiring pro's to come in and show these guys the way of the Jedi, as they where taught the way of a Sith by years of coke heads, but no one wanted to work for them (beasty, LOL!)Oh well, new bucket truck, brand new dump trailer (16ft 14,000lb) , new skid loader with grapple, new 201, 461 and a 660. Good damn thing I did not sell my client list! Have been back at for a couple weeks, working to get everything back up and running. Already several weeks out. Did my first climb yesterday, small deal, but it kicked my butt, way outa shape! Never did meet up with Jeff, we tried but we where always running at 110. Did stop and watch his guys work, they know whats going on. Please don't post the name, I don't need any trouble, but most of you know who I was working for, and some of you work for the same company. I know the whole Co is not like this, but there, in SoCal, they are a train wreck. They wanted me to lower my standard to raise their average, and that wasn't going to happen. Nor was I willing to assign my name to them and have that stigma on me, that I was one of them. They should have hired some used up Tree Green sales guy to run the place. Would have worked out better for them, as I was told that they did not want to be known for large tree removal's, they just wanted me to push fert and pest spraying.


Glad you're back. It's beyond comprehension how places like that can exist while others work hard, do it right and yet have to struggle to stay alive. Good for you for having the balls to try it and better that you knew when to get out. Maybe you can organize your restart without so much of the physical work falling on you. I'm sure everyone here wishes you well.
Phil


----------



## Grace Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> i have 16 of the 3'x8' mats. Never had a problem and they weigh likwe 30 lbs less then the 4'x8' mats.



I bought 4 18' lengths of 24" conveyor belting off these guys.
Construction mats made from recycled conveyor belts
I was leapfrogging them for my tracked lift. Ended up cutting the 18 footers in two because dragging them wore me out. I've run the mini on them all day and they will deflect into soft ground more than plywood. I work alone a lot so if I'm bombing stuff down I use a couple for a target and bomb away. Work great. I think 72 feet cost me less than $350 including shipping.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Small Wood said:


> I bought 4 18' lengths of 24" conveyor belting off these guys.
> Construction mats made from recycled conveyor belts
> I was leapfrogging them for my tracked lift. Ended up cutting the 18 footers in two because dragging them wore me out. I've run the mini on them all day and they will deflect into soft ground more than plywood. I work alone a lot so if I'm bombing stuff down I use a couple for a target and bomb away. Work great. I think 72 feet cost me less than $350 including shipping.
> Phil



How do they hold up to bombing big wood on them?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

sgreanbeans said:


> Havnt been on here in a while, so here it goes in short order. Quit my lame ass job in Cali. That was mistake going there, I should have listened to some of the guys on here who warned me about working for the big show, but I didn't. Never seen so many things jacked up and bass ackwards. They wanted me to turn a blind eye to the horrible work being done, the major jackassery going on and just be a PHC sales whore. I tried putting on the "company man " face, but then couldn't look myself in the mirror. I had a sales Arborist who has worked for them for 23 years and could not tell you a damn thing about a tree. Lied about being a CA in the past. He was given a ultimatum, get Certified or get lost. Wait!, 23 years and u have been calling him a Sales Arborist all this time!, is that not a little miss-leading! One guy worked there for 4 years and could not recognize the fact that he put the chain on a saw backward, but he was sent in a tree, with a saw, anyways. How does that happen! I tried to teach him, he was not interested " didn't have time". Fired him. Guys working there for 20 years and could not use a porty or a big shot, tho they had them. Guy has to work there for a while, climbing, before they feel he is safe enough to get a climbing helmet or a good saddle. Had one crew of 3 going out with a 191T as their only saw........doing removals. Had guys that had to do removals with a hand saw. Had work orders going back for years that actually had " Top trees to this height" it was pretty pathetic. They has such a bad rep that I would get screamed at, all the time, when trying to make cold calls. They had the utility contract as well, so every time they would go in someones yard and mutilate their tree, hit there house, hit there car, peek into windows, hit stuff with their trucks, it went against my side. Your typical ROW action, guys sitting in trucks all day instead of working. Yard looked like a junk yard/meth lab, trucks where beat to death. Had my spray truck that was a newer Pete, they had it for a few years, NEVER HAD ONE SERVICE! I tried doing the best I could to rebuild the place, spent tons of money on equipment, just getting them the tools they needed, nothing extra. Final straw was when I kept catching the sales guy lying and cheating........red handed, but they would not let me fire him as he had tenure! Tenure my ass, he was stealing jobs and fudging paperwork. Cant run a place when you have someone on your staff who is a fool. Dude, after all that time, still couldn't ID common trees. Told a client that his tree damage would not hurt the tree..........someone had taken a claw hammer and dug out a 12" ring at DBH, 2" deep around the tree. Told the HO it would not hurt the tree. This was a guy that they sale as a 23 year veteran Arborist! Wonder how many other people over the years realized that he was a idiot and hired some one like Jeff instead. Kept asking myself why I was there, and there was no good reason other than the weather,so I bailed. Should have went out there and checked it out before selling stuff and moving the wife and kids there. Total disappointment. Met a couple guys there that where great. I feel bad for them as they only know the tree industry from that place and I opened up there eyes when I started showing them advanced rigging and proper pruning. They are outa place there and need to get on with a pro out fit. Tried hiring pro's to come in and show these guys the way of the Jedi, as they where taught the way of a Sith by years of coke heads, but no one was interested to work for them (beasty, LOL!)They told me we could not use SRT until we had safety come in and train us. But they didn't know anything about it, so they could not train us. I had talked to Wade and JPS about coming out to train them, they where on board, but then was told they needed to work for the company............oh and BTW, don't work on palms unless u use SRT!, wtf over! Oh well, newer bucket truck, brand new dump trailer (16ft 14,000lb) , newer skid loader (enclosed cab w/ heat and air) with grapple bucket, forks, 2 buckets, new 201, 461 and a 660. Still have my chipper, Ford L-700, 20ft flat bed and all of my gear set. Still have my 250 and trading wife's car in on a 08 F-350. Good damn thing I did not sell my client list! Have been back at for a couple weeks, have been working to get everything back up and running, insurance, advertising and all that stuff. Already several weeks out. Did my first climb yesterday, small deal, but it kicked my butt, way outa shape! Never did meet up with Jeff, we tried but we where always running at 110, in opposite directions. Did stop and watch his guys work, they know what the hell is going on, it was a pleasure watching them, guud stuff rite dare. Please don't post the name, I don't need any trouble, but most of you know who I was working for, and some of you work for the same company. I know the whole Co is not like this, but there, in SoCal, they are a train wreck. They wanted me to lower my standard to raise their average, and that wasn't going to happen. Nor was I willing to assign my name to them and have that stigma on me, that I was one of them. They should have hired some used up Tree Green sales guy to run the place. Would have worked out better for them, as I was told that they did not want to be known for large tree removal's ( a tree service that don't want to be known for being able to do large, high paying, technical removals, hmmmmmmm, interesting), they just wanted me to push fert and pest spraying all the time. I, when talking about the poor skill level and bad work, was also told that it was less about the tree and more about the business. If the client wants it.............
> Yeah! Really! Cool beans, exit.................stage right.
> No more adventures! Everyone keeps telling me I had to do it, or I would have always wondered, well, it would have been easier and cheaper to be curious!
> I am going to go play with my new toys now



Bet it felt good to get that off your chest. Good on ya. That was about my experience with that pipeline contract in Houston this spring. I'm never doing that again. I'm doing my first job tomorrow with a new company here in Georgetown tomorrow, and I'm going to be interviewing him as much as he'll be interviewing me. Good to have ya back.


----------



## mikewhite85

sgreanbeans said:


> Havnt been on here in a while, so here it goes in short order. Quit my lame ass job in Cali. That was mistake going there, I should have listened to some of the guys on here who warned me about working for the big show, but I didn't. Never seen so many things jacked up and bass ackwards. They wanted me to turn a blind eye to the horrible work being done, the major jackassery going on and just be a PHC sales whore. I tried putting on the "company man " face, but then couldn't look myself in the mirror. I had a sales Arborist who has worked for them for 23 years and could not tell you a damn thing about a tree. Lied about being a CA in the past. He was given a ultimatum, get Certified or get lost. Wait!, 23 years and u have been calling him a Sales Arborist all this time!, is that not a little miss-leading! One guy worked there for 4 years and could not recognize the fact that he put the chain on a saw backward, but he was sent in a tree, with a saw, anyways. How does that happen! I tried to teach him, he was not interested " didn't have time". Fired him. Guys working there for 20 years and could not use a porty or a big shot, tho they had them. Guy has to work there for a while, climbing, before they feel he is safe enough to get a climbing helmet or a good saddle. Had one crew of 3 going out with a 191T as their only saw........doing removals. Had guys that had to do removals with a hand saw. Had work orders going back for years that actually had " Top trees to this height" it was pretty pathetic. They has such a bad rep that I would get screamed at, all the time, when trying to make cold calls. They had the utility contract as well, so every time they would go in someones yard and mutilate their tree, hit there house, hit there car, peek into windows, hit stuff with their trucks, it went against my side. Your typical ROW action, guys sitting in trucks all day instead of working. Yard looked like a junk yard/meth lab, trucks where beat to death. Had my spray truck that was a newer Pete, they had it for a few years, NEVER HAD ONE SERVICE! I tried doing the best I could to rebuild the place, spent tons of money on equipment, just getting them the tools they needed, nothing extra. Final straw was when I kept catching the sales guy lying and cheating........red handed, but they would not let me fire him as he had tenure! Tenure my ass, he was stealing jobs and fudging paperwork. Cant run a place when you have someone on your staff who is a fool. Dude, after all that time, still couldn't ID common trees. Told a client that his tree damage would not hurt the tree..........someone had taken a claw hammer and dug out a 12" ring at DBH, 2" deep around the tree. Told the HO it would not hurt the tree. This was a guy that they sale as a 23 year veteran Arborist! Wonder how many other people over the years realized that he was a idiot and hired some one like Jeff instead. Kept asking myself why I was there, and there was no good reason other than the weather,so I bailed. Should have went out there and checked it out before selling stuff and moving the wife and kids there. Total disappointment. Met a couple guys there that where great. I feel bad for them as they only know the tree industry from that place and I opened up there eyes when I started showing them advanced rigging and proper pruning. They are outa place there and need to get on with a pro out fit. Tried hiring pro's to come in and show these guys the way of the Jedi, as they where taught the way of a Sith by years of coke heads, but no one was interested to work for them (beasty, LOL!)They told me we could not use SRT until we had safety come in and train us. But they didn't know anything about it, so they could not train us. I had talked to Wade and JPS about coming out to train them, they where on board, but then was told they needed to work for the company............oh and BTW, don't work on palms unless u use SRT!, wtf over! Oh well, newer bucket truck, brand new dump trailer (16ft 14,000lb) , newer skid loader (enclosed cab w/ heat and air) with grapple bucket, forks, 2 buckets, new 201, 461 and a 660. Still have my chipper, Ford L-700, 20ft flat bed and all of my gear set. Still have my 250 and trading wife's car in on a 08 F-350. Good damn thing I did not sell my client list! Have been back at for a couple weeks, have been working to get everything back up and running, insurance, advertising and all that stuff. Already several weeks out. Did my first climb yesterday, small deal, but it kicked my butt, way outa shape! Never did meet up with Jeff, we tried but we where always running at 110, in opposite directions. Did stop and watch his guys work, they know what the hell is going on, it was a pleasure watching them, guud stuff rite dare. Please don't post the name, I don't need any trouble, but most of you know who I was working for, and some of you work for the same company. I know the whole Co is not like this, but there, in SoCal, they are a train wreck. They wanted me to lower my standard to raise their average, and that wasn't going to happen. Nor was I willing to assign my name to them and have that stigma on me, that I was one of them. They should have hired some used up Tree Green sales guy to run the place. Would have worked out better for them, as I was told that they did not want to be known for large tree removal's ( a tree service that don't want to be known for being able to do large, high paying, technical removals, hmmmmmmm, interesting), they just wanted me to push fert and pest spraying all the time. I, when talking about the poor skill level and bad work, was also told that it was less about the tree and more about the business. If the client wants it.............
> Yeah! Really! Cool beans, exit.................stage right.
> No more adventures! Everyone keeps telling me I had to do it, or I would have always wondered, well, it would have been easier and cheaper to be curious!
> I am going to go play with my new toys now



Good for you! Sounds like you made the right choice. Hope starting anew did not hit your wallet too hard.


----------



## ducaticorse

Love showing up to do a heavy trim only to see that the custy has installed a brand new lawn and fence literally directly under and all around the tree. And no, she didn't tell me she was planning on doing any of it when I priced the tree two weeks ago.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> Love showing up to do a heavy trim only to see that the custy has installed a brand new lawn and fence literally directly under and all around the tree. And no, she didn't tell me she was planning on doing any of it when I priced the tree two weeks ago.



Reminds me of Ike. Every job, Just be careful, we had the roof replaced last week. I was just dreaming of that customer that would say don't worry about the roof, theey're replacing it tomorrow.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Reminds me of Ike. Every job, Just be careful, we had the roof replaced last week. I was just dreaming of that customer that would say don't worry about the roof, theey're replacing it tomorrow.



I was going to bomb everythi.g down on her ratty lawn and not rope anything. Now everything has to be roped and pulled over the lawn and fence. Wtf.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> I was going to bomb everythi.g down on her ratty lawn and not rope anything. Now everything has to be roped and pulled over the lawn and fence. Wtf.



Sounds like a steep price increase to me. Put it on the invoice as a "stupidity fee"


----------



## Grace Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> How do they hold up to bombing big wood on them?



Great, so far and I've hit them with some pretty big stuff.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Small Wood said:


> Great, so far and I've hit them with some pretty big stuff.
> Phil



If they would work for when your chunking down, it would help to make less yard devits. I might have to look into getting some to try.


----------



## Grace Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> If they would work for when your chunking down, it would help to make less yard devits. I might have to look into getting some to try.



If you talk to them I believe they have a lot of width and probably thickness options. I believe mine is 1/2" . They've been handy so far. Did a Siberian and instead of roping stuff down I just set up a square in the yard and threw stuff. Easier than roping. I truly hate blocking down big wood if I have to rope it. I'd rather just shove it off.
Phil


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> If they would work for when your chunking down, it would help to make less yard devits. I might have to look into getting some to try.



I broke through the ones I used doing that...


----------



## Grace Tree

Well if I tear one up I won't keep it a secret.
Phil


----------



## ducaticorse

Small Wood said:


> Well if I tear one up I won't keep it a secret.
> Phil



In all fairness the ones I speak of were knock offs. I will find out the manufacturer and thickness shortly.


----------



## ducaticorse

Picked up a job today taking down half a co dom. Its cabled at the top. Im thinking chain chokers to secure it, Thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Picked up a job today taking down half a co dom. Its cabled at the top. Im thinking chain chokers to secure it, Thoughts are appreciated.



Butt tie the base, rope in the top, one cut.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Butt tie the base, rope in the top, one cut.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Forgive my ignorance, but how is this one cut. ? Or are you being a ####?

Dumb question as to whether you're being a ####. Never mind.


----------



## Blakesmaster

The grapple truck is a little on the difficult side to operate and maneuver but man, it comes in handy.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> The grapple truck is a little on the difficult side to operate and maneuver but man, it comes in handy.



Sex... That thing is PERFECT SIZE!!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> The grapple truck is a little on the difficult side to operate and maneuver but man, it comes in handy.



A grapple is next on my equipment list. Been checking them out, at some point, I will find one i like.

Has anyone ever bought a truck from A cranes in florida?


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> A grapple is next on my equipment list. Been checking them out, at some point, I will find one i like.
> 
> Has anyone ever bought a truck from A cranes in florida?




You should look at a chip truck and a real chipper, bro, just sayin. The grapple is nice, but limited. Chip truck and a decent sized chipper is a necessity.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> You should look at a chip truck and a real chipper, bro, just sayin. The grapple is nice, but limited. Chip truck and a decent sized chipper is a necessity.



My chipper is old, but it chips as fast as two guys can feed it. I want to get a grapple truck that i can chip into as well. I spend alot of time hauling logs around. It would suit my needs better then just a chip truck. At some point i am gonna replace the chipper, but no yet. i like stuff i can work on without all the electronic bs and being choked by emissions.


----------



## ducaticorse

Any of you geniuses want to take a run at my question? I know the machines are fun to talk about and all but lend a boy a hand here...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Any of you geniuses want to take a run at my question? I know the machines are fun to talk about and all but lend a boy a hand here...



It looks possible. You got a gcrs?


----------



## NCTREE

ducaticorse said:


> Any of you geniuses want to take a run at my question? I know the machines are fun to talk about and all but lend a boy a hand here...



put block high in both trees run you lowering line through both blocks and rig everything to closer tree. Easy peasey! leave your gcrs at home to collect dust, who needs em


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> It looks possible. You got a gcrs?



No. I have a cat with a bollard though


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> put block high in both trees run you lowering line through both blocks and rig everything to closer tree. Easy peasey! leave your gcrs at home to collect dust, who needs em



Lets talk about bracing this whore so I can cut the cable before we talk about lowering anything. The cable is WAY high, like last 15 feet. I can blow up a pic if that will help.


----------



## NCTREE

ducaticorse said:


> Lets talk about bracing this whore so I can cut the cable before we talk about lowering anything. The cable is WAY high, like last 15 feet. I can blow up a pic if that will help.



leave the cable in as long as you can as you take weight off the tops, the tree should be ok after that then you can cut the cable


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Any of you geniuses want to take a run at my question? I know the machines are fun to talk about and all but lend a boy a hand here...



Take out what's above the cable , if you wanna set up a chain to feel better go for it , there not ducks but they ain't much more then geese .


----------



## NCTREE

if you feel you need to cut the cable before you cut the tops then tie the tops together with a bull rope


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> leave the cable in as long as you can as you take weight off the tops, the tree should be ok after that then you can cut the cable



You AND Tree realize how high that cable is right? Its literally past the last elbow facing to the right over the house at the top to the extreme right of the tree. I figure 15 feet from the tip. There is about 800-1200lbs I can take off that stem before I have to cut the cable.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> leave your gcrs at home to collect dust, who needs em



Thats funny coming from the guy that wanted to borrow mine! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> You AND Tree realize how high that cable is right? Its literally past the last elbow facing to the right over the house at the top to the extreme right of the tree. I figure 15 feet from the tip. There is about 800-1200lbs I can take off that stem before I have to cut the cable.



Actually, look at the second picture where the stem is facing left to see what I am talking about... Def needs to be tied in regardles of the top being off or not. IMHO of course.


----------



## NCTREE

View attachment 293116


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats funny coming from the guy that wanted to borrow mine! :hmm3grin2orange:



didn't need it i had a skidsteer:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> View attachment 293116



Whos the guy with the tits to the right??? Moral support?? LOLOLOL. 

Yeah so I have a cat, ratchet binders and a winch at my disposal. What do you think is the best way to take the tension off the old as fahk cable up there??


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Havnt been on here in a while, so here it goes in short order. Quit my lame ass job in Cali. That was mistake going there, I should have listened to some of the guys on here who warned me about working for the big show, but I didn't. Never seen so many things jacked up and bass ackwards. They wanted me to turn a blind eye to the horrible work being done, the major jackassery going on and just be a PHC sales whore. I tried putting on the "company man " face, but then couldn't look myself in the mirror. I had a sales Arborist who has worked for them for 23 years and could not tell you a damn thing about a tree. Lied about being a CA in the past. He was given a ultimatum, get Certified or get lost. Wait!, 23 years and u have been calling him a Sales Arborist all this time!, is that not a little miss-leading! One guy worked there for 4 years and could not recognize the fact that he put the chain on a saw backward, but he was sent in a tree, with a saw, anyways. How does that happen! I tried to teach him, he was not interested " didn't have time". Fired him. Guys working there for 20 years and could not use a porty or a big shot, tho they had them. Guy has to work there for a while, climbing, before they feel he is safe enough to get a climbing helmet or a good saddle. Had one crew of 3 going out with a 191T as their only saw........doing removals. Had guys that had to do removals with a hand saw. Had work orders going back for years that actually had " Top trees to this height" it was pretty pathetic. They has such a bad rep that I would get screamed at, all the time, when trying to make cold calls. They had the utility contract as well, so every time they would go in someones yard and mutilate their tree, hit there house, hit there car, peek into windows, hit stuff with their trucks, it went against my side. Your typical ROW action, guys sitting in trucks all day instead of working. Yard looked like a junk yard/meth lab, trucks where beat to death. Had my spray truck that was a newer Pete, they had it for a few years, NEVER HAD ONE SERVICE! I tried doing the best I could to rebuild the place, spent tons of money on equipment, just getting them the tools they needed, nothing extra. Final straw was when I kept catching the sales guy lying and cheating........red handed, but they would not let me fire him as he had tenure! Tenure my ass, he was stealing jobs and fudging paperwork. Cant run a place when you have someone on your staff who is a fool. Dude, after all that time, still couldn't ID common trees. Told a client that his tree damage would not hurt the tree..........someone had taken a claw hammer and dug out a 12" ring at DBH, 2" deep around the tree. Told the HO it would not hurt the tree. This was a guy that they sale as a 23 year veteran Arborist! Wonder how many other people over the years realized that he was a idiot and hired some one like Jeff instead. Kept asking myself why I was there, and there was no good reason other than the weather,so I bailed. Should have went out there and checked it out before selling stuff and moving the wife and kids there. Total disappointment. Met a couple guys there that where great. I feel bad for them as they only know the tree industry from that place and I opened up there eyes when I started showing them advanced rigging and proper pruning. They are outa place there and need to get on with a pro out fit. Tried hiring pro's to come in and show these guys the way of the Jedi, as they where taught the way of a Sith by years of coke heads, but no one was interested to work for them (beasty, LOL!)They told me we could not use SRT until we had safety come in and train us. But they didn't know anything about it, so they could not train us. I had talked to Wade and JPS about coming out to train them, they where on board, but then was told they needed to work for the company............oh and BTW, don't work on palms unless u use SRT!, wtf over! Oh well, newer bucket truck, brand new dump trailer (16ft 14,000lb) , newer skid loader (enclosed cab w/ heat and air) with grapple bucket, forks, 2 buckets, new 201, 461 and a 660. Still have my chipper, Ford L-700, 20ft flat bed and all of my gear set. Still have my 250 and trading wife's car in on a 08 F-350. Good damn thing I did not sell my client list! Have been back at for a couple weeks, have been working to get everything back up and running, insurance, advertising and all that stuff. Already several weeks out. Did my first climb yesterday, small deal, but it kicked my butt, way outa shape! Never did meet up with Jeff, we tried but we where always running at 110, in opposite directions. Did stop and watch his guys work, they know what the hell is going on, it was a pleasure watching them, guud stuff rite dare. Please don't post the name, I don't need any trouble, but most of you know who I was working for, and some of you work for the same company. I know the whole Co is not like this, but there, in SoCal, they are a train wreck. They wanted me to lower my standard to raise their average, and that wasn't going to happen. Nor was I willing to assign my name to them and have that stigma on me, that I was one of them. They should have hired some used up Tree Green sales guy to run the place. Would have worked out better for them, as I was told that they did not want to be known for large tree removal's ( a tree service that don't want to be known for being able to do large, high paying, technical removals, hmmmmmmm, interesting), they just wanted me to push fert and pest spraying all the time. I, when talking about the poor skill level and bad work, was also told that it was less about the tree and more about the business. If the client wants it.............
> Yeah! Really! Cool beans, exit.................stage right.
> No more adventures! Everyone keeps telling me I had to do it, or I would have always wondered, well, it would have been easier and cheaper to be curious!
> I am going to go play with my new toys now



Dude, uh, all I said was that maybe you change the name on yer truck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> didn't need it i had a skidsteer:hmm3grin2orange:



Didnt you feel like a ********** driving that in your customers yard?


----------



## no tree to big

Blakesmaster said:


> You should look at a chip truck and a real chipper, bro, just sayin. The grapple is nice, but limited. Chip truck and a decent sized chipper is a necessity.



grapple limited? there is a company here that hardly ever sends a chip truck out to a job lol they brush load everything I would rather have a grapple then a chipper... unless you doing a lot of work in a day but if your doing one big take down or a few medium sized trees a grapple would be nice cause dealing with the logs is made so much easier its worth the trouble to have to send a guy to dump that bad boy


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> grapple limited? there is a company here that hardly ever sends a chip truck out to a job lol they brush load everything I would rather have a grapple then a chipper... unless you doing a lot of work in a day but if your doing one big take down or a few medium sized trees a grapple would be nice cause dealing with the logs is made so much easier its worth the trouble to have to send a guy to dump that bad boy



The guy I just bought my bucket truck from does the same thing. Giant grapple truck take everything away, and a huge tub grinder comes every once in a while to process. Great if you have a ton of land to sit brush on, and a huge working space to take trees down in. That scenario would never work where I am. Perhaps not for Blakes either. Situation certainly dictates.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Didnt you feel like a ********** driving that in your customers yard?



I did 3 beech trees today , I brought out my skid steer and grabbed up 7 trunk pieces , shoved them in my buddies chip truck and for a split second when I looked up and saw the homeowner looking out the slider ....... I felt like a douchebag ......... Then I remembered how much it sucked in the past doing it by hand and got over it quick


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> i did 3 beech trees today , i brought out my skid steer and grabbed up 7 trunk pieces , shoved them in my buddies chip truck and for a split second when i looked up and saw the homeowner looking out the slider ....... I felt like a douchebag ......... Then i remembered how much it sucked in the past doing it by hand and got over it quick



yessssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Didnt you feel like a ********** driving that in your customers yard?



Nope! but i did think of you:cool2:

View attachment 293124
View attachment 293125
View attachment 293127


----------



## jefflovstrom

NCTREE said:


> leave the cable in as long as you can as you take weight off the tops, the tree should be ok after that then you can cut the cable



Sure, but he did not Bid it that way.
I bet it was easy peasy when he bid it and then the time between the bid and schedule produced a whole different picture and not what he bid on.
It would be nice if the HO would recognize this. His job is now a project. I would be pissed. But I got to admire a guy that is willing to take the blows and just do it.
Jeff


----------



## Zale

ducaticorse said:


> Whos the guy with the tits to the right??? Moral support?? LOLOLOL.
> 
> Yeah so I have a cat, ratchet binders and a winch at my disposal. What do you think is the best way to take the tension off the old as fahk cable up there??



Remove as much of the top as possible. 800-1200 lbs should put some slack in that cable. Tie the two leads together with a short section of bull rope and the cut cable. Fairly straight forward. What kind of shape is the base in?


----------



## treeclimber101

I looked at a huge job this morning , for 8 of the schools ..... These are solar arrays , kinda cool I think , this is where I wanna be long term decent pay work


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Nope! but i did think of you:cool2:
> 
> View attachment 293124
> View attachment 293125
> View attachment 293127



I am flatered, but your not my type.


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Remove as much of the top as possible. 800-1200 lbs should put some slack in that cable. Tie the two leads together with a short section of bull rope and the cut cable. Fairly straight forward. What kind of shape is the base in?



Base is in good shape. Whole tree is in good shape actually. Its just that stem is gonna make a bee-line through the damn house if I dont set it up right lol... Hence I humbly request opinions here


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Sure, but he did not Bid it that way.
> I bet it was easy peasy when he bid it and then the time between the bid and schedule produced a whole different picture and not what he bid on.
> It would be nice if the HO would recognize this. His job is now a project. I would be pissed. But I got to admire a guy that is willing to take the blows and just do it.
> Jeff



Jeff, this is a different house. I knew what I was getting into here. I have a game plan, but I figured I'd ask you all here what your thoughts were. I've been around long enough to know who knows whats what and those to ignore. Its just nice to have some similar opinions...


----------



## treemandan

Its good to see you sorry bunch of lawn wreckers doing something bedsides fingerpopping each other's #######s and Ducati, uh, um, like, uh, just climb up there and start cutting. Don't be scairt. There is way more than 1200 you can remove before you get to the cable. I can't see the cable, but I can see how mush can be removed without interfering with it. Make sense? Oh well, you'll see. Who are you gonna get to climb it? Rig it like NC said. It sure is no monster poplar that Jared thinks my old tired ass is gonna rip apart all by myself in a day. And Jared, next boy you hire please be sure to tell him that "headache" means "RUN", not " keep yer head bent and reach for more sticks".


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Its good to see you sorry bunch of lawn wreckers doing something bedsides fingerpopping each other's #######s and Ducati, uh, um, like, uh, just climb up there and start cutting. Don't be scairt. There is way more than 1200 you can remove before you get to the cable. Rig it like NC said, it sure is no monster poplar that Jared thinks my old tired ass is gonna rip apart all by myself in a day. And Jared, next boy you hire please be sure to tell him that "headache" means "RUN", not " keep yer head bent and reach for more sticks".



I really need to blow up the pic from the right side pic of the tree. The cable was placed years ago and is way too high. There is NOT WAY more than 1200lbs to take off that trunk before the cable is cut.


----------



## NCTREE

ducaticorse said:


> Whos the guy with the tits to the right??? Moral support?? LOLOLOL.
> 
> Yeah so I have a cat, ratchet binders and a winch at my disposal. What do you think is the best way to take the tension off the old as fahk cable up there??



thats the lawn jockey he's mad that were putting divits in his yard, now he's has to wear his braw when he mows


----------



## treeclimber101

This is what I recommend




a pull line to the woods a decent size tip tye , and its bomb party into the woods


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> I really need to blow up the pic from the right side pic of the tree. The cable was placed years ago and is way too high. There is NOT WAY more than 1200lbs to take off that trunk before the cable is cut.



If your really worried about it, put in a couple chains and ratchets on the way up it. If you tighten then up as you go up, by the time you get to the top, the cable will probably be loose.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> If your really worried about it, put in a couple chains and ratchets on the way up it. If you tighten then up as you go up, by the time you get to the top, the cable will probably be loose.



I didnt want to keep harping on it because I was asking for other's thoughts, but that's what I had in mind in the first place.. Anyone with experience have anything negative to say about this plan?


----------



## Zale

ducaticorse said:


> Base is in good shape. Whole tree is in good shape actually. Its just that stem is gonna make a bee-line through the damn house if I dont set it up right lol... Hence I humbly request opinions here



I think once you get the top reduced you'll be fine. There is no rule that says you have to take huge pieces. Start small until you feel comfortable. You can tie the leads together in several different spots and remove them as you work down the lead.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what I recommend
> 
> 
> 
> a pull line to the woods a decent size tip tye , and its bomb party into the woods



The hats are awesome lol.....


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I really need to blow up the pic from the right side pic of the tree. The cable was placed years ago and is way too high. There is NOT WAY more than 1200lbs to take off that trunk before the cable is cut.



I tried to blow it up but still can't see the cable. Even so, suppose you take 500 pounds off; What do you think that compounds to as actuall leverage? As cantilevered weight?

And if the cable isn't slack by then throw something in there... as long as it not's Jared's GRCS cause he gets testy when someone asks to borrow it.

Me and him just did something similar, I had him set the GRCS up and get all hot and bothered but then realized that by just taking off a few pounds of cantilevered weight the thing was safe. Of course " better safe than sorry" but please answer MY question of who are you gonna get to climb it?


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> I tried to blow it up but still can't see the cable. Even so, suppose you take 500 pounds off; What do you think that compounds to as actuall leverage? As cantilevered weight?
> 
> And if the cable isn't slack by then throw something in there.



My thoughts are that the cable was placed many, many years ago. It is way too high to have been done in the last 15-20 years... I will try and edit a pic on my cell so you can see it better. Wait one.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> The guy I just bought my bucket truck from does the same thing. Giant grapple truck take everything away, and a huge tub grinder comes every once in a while to process. Great if you have a ton of land to sit brush on, and a huge working space to take trees down in. That scenario would never work where I am. Perhaps not for Blakes either. Situation certainly dictates.



yea that co owns a few tubs 
we have two tubs we grind and sell a #### load of mulch every year we just got a order for 41 80yard loads from one customer...


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I tried to blow it up but still can't see the cable. Even so, suppose you take 500 pounds off; What do you think that compounds to as actuall leverage? As cantilevered weight?
> 
> And if the cable isn't slack by then throw something in there... as long as it not's Jared's GRCS cause he gets testy when someone asks to borrow it.
> 
> Me and him just did something similar, I had him set the GRCS up and get all hot and bothered but then realized that by just taking off a few pounds of cantilevered weight the thing was safe. Of course " better safe than sorry" but please answer MY question of who are you gonna get to climb it?



WTF are you babbling about . Cantilevered ??? It's not a ####ing trebuchet or a skyscraper , it's a tree ..... Why don't you needle point him a quilt with newtons laws on it , so he can ####ing understand your vast knowledge of physics .....


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> My thoughts are that the cable was placed many, many years ago. It is way too high to have been done in the last 15-20 years... I will try and edit a pic on my cell so you can see it better. Wait one.



This picture still sucks, but you can just barely make out the cable dead in the middle..


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> WTF are you babbling about . Cantilevered ??? It's not a ####ing trebuchet or a skyscraper , it's a tree ..... Why don't you needle point him a quilt with newtons laws on it , so he can ####ing understand your vast knowledge of physics .....



Listen you babbling buhboon; say you remove 500 pounds of outstretched tree limb... well I will be damn if I know but I know the actuall weight of 500 pounds pulling down on a long tree trunk is a whole lot more at the bottom than it is at the top. Savvy? Probably not. That's why yer doomed to a life of wretched insipidness, drunken debotchery and fingerpopping yer own #######.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> This picture still sucks, but you can just barely make out the cable dead in the middle..



I am thinking you should go back to waiting tables but if that don't suit you I hear AA is looking for a guy to do some climbing but you wouldn't know jack ####ing #### about that now would you? And yer little dog too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Jeff, this is a different house. I knew what I was getting into here. I have a game plan, but I figured I'd ask you all here what your thoughts were. I've been around long enough to know who knows whats what and those to ignore. Its just nice to have some similar opinions...



Oop's!
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> I am thinking you should go back to waiting tables but if that don't suit you I hear AA is looking for a guy to do some climbing but you wouldn't know jack ####ing #### about that now would you? And yer little dog too.



I'm probably the last person on this entire site that YOU want to get into a battle of wits with. If I remember correctly, your wise ass mouth was pretty close to getting shut the F up when I picked up my log truck out by your house a few years back, but you threatened to call the cops on me when I zeroed in on where you actually live. Dont be an ass because I know what a ##### you really are dan. .... I still have your PM's crying about me coming to your place too. You are a little punk. Martin Luther King using million dollar words, but youre still a little BEATCH...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what I recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pull line to the woods a decent size tip tye , and its bomb party into the woods



Wow your left ball is really swollen! You might want to get that checked!


----------



## PhilMcWoody

NCTREE said:


> Nope! but i did think of you:cool2:
> 
> View attachment 293124
> View attachment 293125
> View attachment 293127



Is that rope on the right side of the first photo in the carabiner OK? Looks like it's getting a little ragged/frayed from here, but can't really tell. (I'm not a climber so I know not of what I speak, otherwise.)

I use line/cord mostly at sea on a small craft, where if it goes, I would not be happy, so I am kinda obsessive on checking it. But I imagine tree guys are 10x more careful.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> I'm probably the last person on this entire site that YOU want to get into a battle of wits with. If I remember correctly, your wise ass mouth was pretty close to getting shut the F up when I picked up my log truck out by your house a few years back, but you threatened to call the cops on me when I zeroed in on where you actually live. Dont be an ass because I know what a ##### you really are dan. ....
> 
> The next and last thing you will hear from me is a knock on your door.



Yeah OK Sure whatever but don't say I didn't warn ya and i don't think you remember correctly, nope, not one bit correctly. If I were you I wouldn't waste yer time with me, your time is probably best spent looking for some one to TD that tree for you.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Yeah OK Sure whatever but don't say I didn't warn ya!



Warn me of what? What a tail between the legs ##### you are when push comes to shove? Just quit while youre ahead Dan....


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> This picture still sucks, but you can just barely make out the cable dead in the middle..



Ducati, you have 2options, either that ancient cable is doing some good or it's not. Either way, get above it and start removing weight. Once you have removed all the weight above it, odds are it'll be slack. At that point you have removed way more than your body weight, and you can cutit, and be onyour business. Any way you look at it, step one is take all the weight off above the cable and then look at what ya got. Sorry, but just seems like this one has ya psyched out. Make that first cut, and you'll feel better about the tree.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ducati, you have 2options, either that ancient cable is doing some good or it's not. Either way, get above it and start removing weight. Once you have removed all the weight above it, odds are it'll be slack. At that point you have removed way more than your body weight, and you can cutit, and be onyour business. Any way you look at it, step one is take all the weight off above the cable and then look at what ya got. Sorry, but just seems like this one has ya psyched out. Make that first cut, and you'll feel better about the tree.



I agree with what you have said. I have never cut a tensioned cable before. I have an idea as to what needs to be done prior to posting here, but I figured Id run the pros and cons with you guys first. I have been off the trail a few years, and I'd rather hear input from you guys before I actually go about it. Im not psyched out, just covering my bases.


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Warn me of what? What a tail between the legs ##### you are when push comes to shove? Just quit while youre ahead Dan....



Well I think I said if you showed up at my house I would call the police and show them how you threatened me and then they would haul you away which would be good for both of us. Other than that I don't think I know what you are talking about. "Tail between my legs"? " Quit while I am ahead"? Just what are you reffering to?:msp_confused:

Now really; who are you gonna get to climb that tree? CAUSE LAWD NOSE IT AIN'T EVER GONNA BE U !:msp_sleep:

In my book I have more respect for AA because at least that old crazy loon will climb a tree after he bull####ted his way into it.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Yeah OK Sure whatever but don't say I didn't warn ya and i don't think you remember correctly, nope, not one bit correctly. If I were you I wouldn't waste yer time with me, your time is probably best spent looking for some one to TD that tree for you.



You dont remember because you were a raging drunk back three years ago. And somewhere in between that time, you learned comprehension (to an extent). I assure you, you were a scared little twat when I told you where and when I was going to be in relation to where your house is  I HOPE I still have the PM's from you back then LOL. You are a world class #####. Maybe things have changed since you have sobered up, I dont know.. There is always time for a second, third ,fourth chance....

Ill make a vid of it danimal, then I will take it to your house and staple it to your head after I flat your tires and give your POS truck a new pin stripe job.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Well I think I said if you showed up at my house I would call the police and show them how you threatened me and then they would haul you away which would be good for both of us. Other than that I don't think I know what you are talking about. "Tail between my legs"? " Quit while I am ahead"? Just what are you reffering to?:msp_confused:
> 
> Now really; who are you gonna get to climb that tree? CAUSE LAWD NOSE IT AIN'T EVER GONNA BE U !:msp_sleep:
> 
> In my book I have more respect for AA because at least that old crazy loon will climb a tree after he bull####ted his way into it.



Nope, won't catch me on that tree. I'll be in a truck. I can afford one of those because I'm not a raging drunk as you are... And I see you are remembering when I said I was going to stop by your place.. See, the booze didnt kill all your brain cells LOL.. Where I come from, you dont talk crap unless you can back it up BOY. And your pretty ass would get all effed up round here... Keyboard cowboys!!!! HOOOAAHHH!!!


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> You dont remember because you were a raging drunk back three years ago. And somewhere in between that time, you learned comprehension (to an extent). I assure you, you were a scared little twat when I told you where and when I was going to be in relation to where your house is  I HOPE I still have the PM's from you back then LOL. You are a world class #####. Maybe things have changed since you have sobered up, I dont know.. There is always time for a second, third ,fourth chance....
> 
> Ill make a vid of it danimal, then I will take it to your house and staple it to your head after I flat your tires and give your POS truck a new pin stripe job.



I was? A raging drunk? Three years ago? That's news to me. Listen, its you who had better quit while yer ahead there sparky. You do realize the full potential of what you are saying do you not?


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Nope, won't catch me on that tree. I'll be in a truck. I can afford one of those because I'm not a raging drunk as you are... And I see you are remembering when I said I was going to stop by your place.. See, the booze didnt kill all your brain cells LOL.. Where I come from, you dont talk crap unless you can back it up BOY. And your pretty ass would get all effed up round here... Keyboard cowboys!!!! HOOOAAHHH!!!



Big talker won't climb the tree! Any tree for that matter. Never has, never will. This case is rested. I'll leave a light on fer ya tough guy.


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> I was? A raging drunk? Three years ago? That's news to me. Listen, its you who had better quit while yer ahead there sparky. You do realize the full potential of what you are saying do you not?



Dan, how easy you forget... There are several peple on here that knew you back then. Your incoherent rants that made zero sense. Your typing that may have well have been sandscrit.. You were either hammered or on pills half the time, and I'm not making fun, I''m telling the truth. You managed to piss me off to a point where I found out where you lived. And you pissed your ####ing pants telling me you had already filed a complaint with the police. I told you and showed you where I was picking up my log truck etc etc. Youre a ####ing ##### dan. Maybe no one else knows it here, but I do. So keep on with your bullying and your million dollar vocab, but youre not fooling me BOY...


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> big talker won't climb the tree! Any tree for that matter. Never has, never will. This case is rested. I'll leave a light on fer ya tough guy.



lol...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> Nope, won't catch me on that tree. I'll be in a truck. I can afford one of those because I'm not a raging drunk as you are... And I see you are remembering when I said I was going to stop by your place.. See, the booze didnt kill all your brain cells LOL.. Where I come from, you dont talk crap unless you can back it up BOY. And your pretty ass would get all effed up round here... Keyboard cowboys!!!! HOOOAAHHH!!!



You're gonna bucket that tree and you're worried about it? Oh I do gotta get up north.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> You're gonna bucket that tree and you're worried about it? Oh I do gotta get up north.



I'm worried about the million dollar house its leaning towards.... Check out "Chestnut Hill" MA property values ;-)


----------



## ducaticorse

treemandan said:


> Big talker won't climb the tree! Any tree for that matter. Never has, never will. This case is rested. I'll leave a light on fer ya tough guy.



Dont need a light.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> I'm worried about the million dollar house its leaning towards.... Check out "Chestnut Hill" MA property values ;-)



Sorry, ducati, but I have never seen a cable fail from weight being taken off it, I really think you're over thinking this tree.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Sorry, ducati, but I have never seen a cable fail from weight being taken off it, I really think you're over thinking this tree.



LOL, I'm not worried about it failing from weight being taken off of it. What are you not understanding? I'm worried about cutting the cable and having the stem fail. All I was looking for here is ways to effectively slack the cable and brace the trunk so I can safely dismantle it beyond what I already had in mind...

Self admitted, I havent been doing too much "tree work" the last three years either. I'd rather over think than underthink on my first week out...


----------



## mr. holden wood

ducaticorse said:


> Picked up a job today taking down half a co dom. Its cabled at the top. Im thinking chain chokers to secure it, Thoughts are appreciated.



Block in the central leader and another in the lead overhangin the house.Butt hitch the loads over house at size dependant of your nuts. Once you have cleared the house ditch the the second block and just swing them over. Removals are a choose your own adventure, you can make this as big/small of a deal as you want. 
I have never left a lead in a codom of that size/age whole tree needs to go and if you get scared that thing made it through 100mph winds a few months back youll be fine.


----------



## ducaticorse

mr. holden wood said:


> Block in the central leader and another in the lead overhangin the house.Butt hitch the loads over house at size dependant of your nuts. Once you have cleared the house ditch the the second block and just swing them over. Removals are a choose your own adventure, you can make this as big/small of a deal as you want.
> I have never left a lead in a codom of that size/age whole tree needs to go and if you get scared that thing made it through 100mph winds a few months back youll be fine.



"choose your own adventure" I like that. 

You think the whole tree should be dismantled?


----------



## mr. holden wood

ducaticorse said:


> lol...



You two tards remind me of my ground crew. Whenever some crazy cat lady,homeless drunk, out work handy man etc... comes to talk to them they entertain them with conversation, pisses me off. Not worth the time.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Sorry, but you slammed stumpie pretty good, so what's good for the goose... This is a 101 tree with 101 questions about it. I know you've been out of the game for a while, but it's just a little tree with a little cable that probably isn't doing anything anyway, and this is whadja do today, not what are ya scared of doin tomorrow, just the wrong thread for this one, buddy.


----------



## ducaticorse

mr. holden wood said:


> You two tards remind me of my ground crew. Whenever some crazy cat lady,homeless drunk, out work handy man etc... comes to talk to them they entertain them with conversation, pisses me off. Not worth the time.



That being said, I would still like to hear your opinion on the tree. And yes, I dumbed myself down on some of the last posts regarding him who I shall no longer mention. Not too proud of it either.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ducaticorse said:


> "choose your own adventure" I like that.
> 
> You think the whole tree should be dismantled?



Yes, I have never left a co dom of that size. It's cable and live with the risk or whole thing goes.


----------



## ducaticorse

mr. holden wood said:


> Yes, I have never left a co dom of that size. It's cable and live with the risk or whole thing goes.



So out of my own ignorance, why is that?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It was a beautiful day.


----------



## ducaticorse

LOL, The "DAN" cant take his own medicine and sicked the mods on me. A true ##### indeed.... I have the PM to back it up too! 

Pal, if you cant stand the heat, stay outta the kitchen BOY...


----------



## BC WetCoast

ducaticorse said:


> That being said, I would still like to hear your opinion on the tree. And yes, I dumbed myself down on some of the last posts regarding him who I shall no longer mention. Not too proud of it either.



You're going to use a bucket. Remove everything above the cable in small pieces that you can handle. Rig them if you have to. Also remove everything not supported by the cable ie side branching. Once you get to the cable, you can decide whether you want to support the remaining stem with a rope tied to the cable supporting stem. Block and bomb it down.

Just a matter of rebuilding your confidence.

Million dollar house. Around here, a million dollars will buy you a tear down, it's all about location.


----------



## ducaticorse

BC WetCoast said:


> You're going to use a bucket. Remove everything above the cable in small pieces that you can handle. Rig them if you have to. Also remove everything not supported by the cable ie side branching. Once you get to the cable, you can decide whether you want to support the remaining stem with a rope tied to the cable supporting stem. Block and bomb it down.
> 
> Just a matter of rebuilding your confidence.
> 
> Million dollar house. Around here, a million dollars will buy you a tear down, it's all about location.



That was the plan. I'm really more interested in bracing techniques in prep to cut the cable and block down. I was thinking choke chains and ratchet binders.

And it costs a million dollars to demo a house where you live??


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Sorry, but you slammed stumpie pretty good, so what's good for the goose... This is a 101 tree with 101 questions about it. I know you've been out of the game for a while, but it's just a little tree with a little cable that probably isn't doing anything anyway, and this is whadja do today, not what are ya scared of doin tomorrow, just the wrong thread for this one, buddy.



Youre out of line talking like that. The cable is fully tensioned, how do I know that? Because Ive seen it. You really dont know what youre talking about if you are talking like you are right now. You were just telling me a tree everyone here gets a grand for you do for 300... You may have all the space in the world where you live to eff up a removal with zero consequence or low dollar value, but I dont. I wont tell you to go fly a kite.....

If its just a little worthless cable I'll tell you what. Ill pay your one way airfare out here, you climb up on the stem and cut the cable. If you live, I buy you a ticket back, if you die and wreck the house, Ill send your wife the bill. How big are your nuts to take that bet on? Buddy.


----------



## BC WetCoast

ducaticorse said:


> That was the plan. I'm really more interested in bracing techniques in prep to cut the cable and block down. I was thinking choke chains and ratchet binders.
> 
> And it costs a million dollars to demo a house where you live??



I would just use a bull rope, but that's all I really have access to. Just tie it so there are a multiple lines between the trees. At that point there isn't going to be much weight on it. I would suspect if you put a 3:1 on the rope, it would slacken off the cable.

Around here, the most POS house has a million dollar lot value ie million dollar lot $5 house. Developers will buy a really nice house, demo it and build new with all the bells and whistles to the maximum size allowed in the zoning and then sell it for big bucks to offshore buyers, usually Mainland Chinese. My uncle lives in a nice neighbourhood, originally developed in late '40's. The house next door was demoed and rebuilt. Is on the market for $2.3million. House across the street, $2.5million.

I have a customer who has just bought two houses on 2 acres of waterfront in New Brunswick for $550,000. He is selling his house here for $2.5-2.7. It's all about location.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ducaticorse said:


> Youre out of line talking like that. The cable is fully tensioned, how do I know that? Because Ive seen it. You really dont know what youre talking about if you are talking like you are right now. You were just telling me a tree everyone here gets a grand for you do for 300... You may have all the space in the world where you live to eff up a removal with zero consequence or low dollar value, but I dont. I wont tell you to go fly a kite.....
> 
> If its just a little worthless cable I'll tell you what. Ill pay your one way airfare out here, you climb up on the stem and cut the cable. If you live, I buy you a ticket back, if you die and wreck the house, Ill send your wife the bill. How big are your nuts to take that bet on? Buddy.



OK, how bout this weekend.


----------



## ducaticorse

BC WetCoast said:


> I would just use a bull rope, but that's all I really have access to. Just tie it so there are a multiple lines between the trees. At that point there isn't going to be much weight on it. I would suspect if you put a 3:1 on the rope, it would slacken off the cable.
> 
> Around here, the most POS house has a million dollar lot value ie million dollar lot $5 house. Developers will buy a really nice house, demo it and build new with all the bells and whistles to the maximum size allowed in the zoning and then sell it for big bucks to offshore buyers, usually Mainland Chinese. My uncle lives in a nice neighbourhood, originally developed in late '40's. The house next door was demoed and rebuilt. Is on the market for $2.3million. House across the street, $2.5million.
> 
> I have a customer who has just bought two houses on 2 acres of waterfront in New Brunswick for $550,000. He is selling his house here for $2.5-2.7. It's all about location.



Chinese be buying up everything....... The last apt I lived in in the back bay was a town house that was subsequently gutted and subdivided and sold off as million dollar condos. Location is right.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> OK, how bout this weekend.



The 17th of May or anytime a week after..

You get to cut nothing but the wire since youre such a smart ass. And you will stand and be tied into the leaning stem only since youre so confident that the cable is for looks.

Honestly I really expected a little better from you.


----------



## mr. holden wood

ducaticorse said:


> So out of my own ignorance, why is that?



Massive wound, more then a quarter of the canopy reduction , close targets ,new impact/enviro forces blah blah blah. I do cable or nothing on mid or larger trees. 
Btw I wouldnt spend a min on bracing that tree. I've personally seen two guys blow towers and had rides in ambulances, they went big. You'll be fine.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Honestly I expected better from you. Obviously this tree makes you nervous or you wouldn't have posted it asking for advice. As far as what's underneath it, who cares? I have cut trees over million dollar homes, and I have cut trees over chicken coops. Doesn't matter what's underneath, I don't plan on hittin em anyway. Take a breath and go back and read your posts from tonight. You aren't looking for advice, you're looking for reassurance, otherwise you wouldn't have gotten so defensive. And I still say it was the wrong thread for the post. If you have a question about a tree, post in 101. As far as strapping me to the tree with a set of bolt cutters, good luck with that. You fly me up there and I'll do the tree my way, and it seems like every one else but you, climb, up, get the dam weight off, assess the stress on the cable at that point, and then make a calm professional decision.

But WTH, if you want to fly me up just to cut the cable, why not. but I want lunch at Bookbinders first, it's the last thing on my bucket list anyway.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Honestly I expected better from you. Obviously this tree makes you nervous or you wouldn't have posted it asking for advice. As far as what's underneath it, who cares? I have cut trees over million dollar homes, and I have cut trees over chicken coops. Doesn't matter what's underneath, I don't plan on hittin em anyway. Take a breath and go back and read your posts from tonight. You aren't looking for advice, you're looking for reassurance, otherwise you wouldn't have gotten so defensive. And I still say it was the wrong thread for the post. If you have a question about a tree, post in 101. As far as strapping me to the tree with a set of bolt cutters, good luck with that. You fly me up there and I'll do the tree my way, and it seems like every one else but you, climb, up, get the dam weight off, assess the stress on the cable at that point, and then make a calm professional decision.
> 
> But WTH, if you want to fly me up just to cut the cable, why not. but I want lunch at Bookbinders first, it's the last thing on my bucket list anyway.



What is bookbinders?

And if you havent noticed, everyone here has offered different advice, this is why I asked here in the first place.
Except for you, until now. You took the time to berate me, and never offered a solution until this point, so that's where you went wrong. 

So how bout you go back and look at your posts prior to this one, and you show me where you offered anything constructive to this conversation.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ducati, you have 2options, either that ancient cable is doing some good or it's not. Either way, get above it and start removing weight. Once you have removed all the weight above it, odds are it'll be slack. At that point you have removed way more than your body weight, and you can cutit, and be onyour business. Any way you look at it, step one is take all the weight off above the cable and then look at what ya got. Sorry, but just seems like this one has ya psyched out. Make that first cut, and you'll feel better about the tree.



Well, here,


----------



## TheJollyLogger

TheJollyLogger said:


> Sorry, ducati, but I have never seen a cable fail from weight being taken off it, I really think you're over thinking this tree.



Here,


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> Here,



Again. Why.. Never mind. Im going to bed.....


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And crap, bookbinders was in Philly, not Boston, my mistake, and it closed down. Guess that one's not gonna happen.


----------



## ducaticorse

TheJollyLogger said:


> And crap, bookbinders was in Philly, not Boston, my mistake, and it closed down. Guess that one's not gonna happen.



You can come get some chowder then. My cousin's place is really good.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Deal.


----------



## ducaticorse

If anyone is interested..

Stihl 200t chain saw


----------



## ducaticorse

Decently priced bucket

2001 forestry bucket truck 55' working height


----------



## NCTREE

PhilMcWoody said:


> Is that rope on the right side of the first photo in the carabiner OK? Looks like it's getting a little ragged/frayed from here, but can't really tell. (I'm not a climber so I know not of what I speak, otherwise.)
> 
> I use line/cord mostly at sea on a small craft, where if it goes, I would not be happy, so I am kinda obsessive on checking it. But I imagine tree guys are 10x more careful.



you mean my climbing hitch, the HRC line? It's fine that's the way the come from the store.


----------



## cfield

ducaticorse said:


> I'm worried about the million dollar house its leaning towards.... Check out "Chestnut Hill" MA property values ;-)



I havent read every post about your tree just browsed through so forgive me if Im a little behind. Are you worried about the lead taking off when you cut the cable or the cable going crazy whipping around? If its the cable, Ive cut a few out of trees before, I put a sling around the lead, put a wire come along on the sling with a chicago grip, attach that to the wire and pull it tight. That way only a small piece of the cable goes crazy and in 1 direction. That'd be my plan, along with tying it off on my way up a couple times.


----------



## ducaticorse

cfield said:


> I havent read every post about your tree just browsed through so forgive me if Im a little behind. Are you worried about the lead taking off when you cut the cable or the cable going crazy whipping around? If its the cable, Ive cut a few out of trees before, I put a sling around the lead, put a wire come along on the sling with a chicago grip, attach that to the wire and pull it tight. That way only a small piece of the cable goes crazy and in 1 direction. That'd be my plan, along with tying it off on my way up a couple times.




I was simply looking for suggestions on how to brace the stem to the straight trunk in order to take slack off of the cable for the cut, and to ensure the stem doesn't fail when the cable is cut.

My idea was to use choke chains with ratchet binders, but it looks as if a heavy block, a bull rope and some tension will be sufficient. 

We had the town drunk chime in and make himself look like a DB. And someone telling me this is a 101 question. I don't know why people get their panties in such a twist. When you stop asking questions, it means you think you know everything, and that is a dangerous mind set to be in...


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I was simply looking for suggestions on how to brace the stem to the straight trunk in order to take slack off of the cable for the cut, and to ensure the stem doesn't fail when the cable is cut.
> 
> My idea was to use choke chains with ratchet binders, but it looks as if a heavy block, a bull rope and some tension will be sufficient.
> 
> We had the town drunk chime in and make himself look like a DB. And someone telling me this is a 101 question. I don't know why people get their panties in such a twist. When you stop asking questions, it means you think you know everything, and that is a dangerous mind set to be in...



I realize we can't see whole site etc but that tree looks fairly elementary I would cut the weight off then likely cable will be slacked! I'm not bashing just from looks of it its what I see. Most times I have to rig stuff like that or worse with no cable to help.


----------



## cfield

ducaticorse said:


> I was simply looking for suggestions on how to brace the stem to the straight trunk in order to take slack off of the cable for the cut, and to ensure the stem doesn't fail when the cable is cut.
> 
> My idea was to use choke chains with ratchet binders, but it looks as if a heavy block, a bull rope and some tension will be sufficient.
> 
> We had the town drunk chime in and make himself look like a DB. And someone telling me this is a 101 question. I don't know why people get their panties in such a twist. When you stop asking questions, it means you think you know everything, and that is a dangerous mind set to be in...



I hear ya man. This site had alot of good info, and members. But Ill admit theres a bunch of guys who I just skip over there posts cause I know they have nothing constructive to say. There are a bunch tho I do look forward to reading, you know who they are probly.


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> I realize we can't see whole site etc but that tree looks fairly elementary I would cut the weight off then likely cable will be slacked! I'm not bashing just from looks of it its what I see. Most times I have to rig stuff like that or worse with no cable to help.



Again, the question was what you guys would use to brace the trunk. Not how to cut it. And I do appreciate most of the input given here. Take in mind as well that I am just starting out again after a three year hiatus. I'd rather have opinions here than just play it by ear there.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> What is bookbinders?
> 
> And if you havent noticed, everyone here has offered different advice, this is why I asked here in the first place.
> Except for you, until now. You took the time to berate me, and never offered a solution until this point, so that's where you went wrong.
> 
> So how bout you go back and look at your posts prior to this one, and you show me where you offered anything constructive to this conversation.



Bookbinders is an underground gay bar ! I was there once , a 350 lb gay black man tried to molest me !


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chipper is old, but it chips as fast as two guys can feed it. I want to get a grapple truck that i can chip into as well. I spend alot of time hauling logs around. It would suit my needs better then just a chip truck. At some point i am gonna replace the chipper, but no yet. i like stuff i can work on without all the electronic bs and being choked by emissions.



So now that it appears that ducci and danno have gotten through last night's little spat intact, can we go back to talking equipment? Lol. Jared, all due respect, and I know every area is different, but I've been where you are equipment wise. Chipping into the back of a forestry bucket is not the way to do things unless you're in the line clearance game. Buy an old 1 ton for ####s and giggles and use your fab skills to build a decent box. You'll see a whole new world of possibilities show up when it comes to setting up your job. The guys will be able to move debris so much faster it will pay off quick.

As for the chipper, I kinda got stuck when the engine blew in the old one and needed to make a move quick but in hindsight I'm almost glad it happened. And I already owned a 12 inch, 110 horse chipper. The bigger and badder the chipper is the less you have to #### with brush. I barely even use a saw on the ground anymore. If it is too big for two guys to drag, just use the winch and the #### just disappears. Do what you want, but that's my take.

As for stuffing brush with the grapple, sure, the job can go quick but you need a big dz in order to make it work. Usually those jobs are bid into the ground by all the no talent hacks so I focus more on work they can't do which usually doesn't involve room for both bucket and grapple truck setup right near the tree.


----------



## treeman75

I love my log loader but it doesnt replace the chipper. We chip the easy ones and load the hard to chip trees like locust.View attachment 293280
View attachment 293281

We chipped the first tree and used the mini to get the material to the end of the alley for the loader. In the second pic we were just finishing up lunch and my ground guy was getting ready to get his hat on, just saying.


----------



## richard t

ducaticorse said:


> Again, the question was what you guys would use to brace the trunk. Not how to cut it. And I do appreciate most of the input given here. Take in mind as well that I am just starting out again after a three year hiatus. I'd rather have opinions here than just play it by ear there.



I'm free a few days next week I'd come up there and get that tree down


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Again, the question was what you guys would use to brace the trunk. Not how to cut it. And I do appreciate most of the input given here. Take in mind as well that I am just starting out again after a three year hiatus. I'd rather have opinions here than just play it by ear there.



Likely nothing I would get all weight off to cables if not slacked then I might consider bracing but as I said we are not on site so it could be that bracing is necessary.





I did 3 large hypoxon canker kilt oaks then a medium dead mamosa and ground a stump today took 6 hrs


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ropensaddle said:


> Likely nothing I would get all weight off to cables if not slacked then I might consider bracing but as I said we are not on site so it could be that bracing is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 3 large hypoxon canker kilt oaks then a medium dead mamosa and ground a stump today took 6 hrs



Hypoxylon oaks are the worst, some.scary wood, huh.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Get ready So-Cal,, mini Santa Ana for Thursday and Friday.
Gonna be a hundred 3, whooo wee,
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> So now that it appears that ducci and danno have gotten through last night's little spat intact, can we go back to talking equipment? Lol. Jared, all due respect, and I know every area is different, but I've been where you are equipment wise. Chipping into the back of a forestry bucket is not the way to do things unless you're in the line clearance game. Buy an old 1 ton for ####s and giggles and use your fab skills to build a decent box. You'll see a whole new world of possibilities show up when it comes to setting up your job. The guys will be able to move debris so much faster it will pay off quick.
> 
> As for the chipper, I kinda got stuck when the engine blew in the old one and needed to make a move quick but in hindsight I'm almost glad it happened. And I already owned a 12 inch, 110 horse chipper. The bigger and badder the chipper is the less you have to #### with brush. I barely even use a saw on the ground anymore. If it is too big for two guys to drag, just use the winch and the #### just disappears. Do what you want, but that's my take.
> 
> As for stuffing brush with the grapple, sure, the job can go quick but you need a big dz in order to make it work. Usually those jobs are bid into the ground by all the no talent hacks so I focus more on work they can't do which usually doesn't involve room for both bucket and grapple truck setup right near the tree.



I understand what your saying about the chip truck, but why not get one truck that i can chip into, and also load logs with. Some of these grapple trucks are 50-60 yds. I could chip the whole job, plus put all the logs in the truck, and still have room in the bed. If i buy a truck that can do both with, it saves me from buying one truck, plus registration, plus insurance, plus 2 inspections a year, and lastly means i dont need 3 guys with a CDL.

At some point, i am going to buy a 15" chipper, but not right now. I have more need for a grapple/ chip truck. For example. Last week, I had a total of 10 hrs of man labor running logs home, plus another 3 hours of loading logs into the trailer, and back of the bucket truck. This is just one job. The week before i had a 8 hour day with two of us running logs home. 

Dont get me wrong, I see your point, but i need a truck that can multi task at this point.


----------



## treeman82

2treeornot2tree said:


> I understand what your saying about the chip truck, but why not get one truck that i can chip into, and also load logs with. Some of these grapple trucks are 50-60 yds. I could chip the whole job, plus put all the logs in the truck, and still have room in the bed. If i buy a truck that can do both with, it saves me from buying one truck, plus registration, plus insurance, plus 2 inspections a year, and lastly means i dont need 3 guys with a CDL.
> 
> At some point, i am going to buy a 15" chipper, but not right now. I have more need for a grapple/ chip truck. For example. Last week, I had a total of 10 hrs of man labor running logs home, plus another 3 hours of loading logs into the trailer, and back of the bucket truck. This is just one job. The week before i had a 8 hour day with two of us running logs home.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I see your point, but i need a truck that can multi task at this point.



Might I suggest a roll off truck? Can chip into it, and haul logs, plus your machine too. One local guy has a truck set up for that. Chip box, and dumpster. I think its a 33K truck.


----------



## treemandan

I woke up this morning, watched cartoons with my kid til 7:45 then she and her mother were off so I called the state police and filed a complaint against Ducati then went to buy some 1/4 inch coated cable and re-re-staked a clients tree. All of his trees are falling over because of all the mulch. I can't even get a 4x4 to hold when its 3 feet down! I told him that the mulch was killing him, that he and his wife were using it like addicts. They were off and arguing about whether or not to cut down some beat up plum tree. I advised they discuss it over a bottle of wine and get back to me then gave them a bill for 900 bucks so I went to the store and bought a SW .357 snub nose and put some rounds through it at the range there. Always wanted one, now I have a reason to.

Then I drove up to this other treeguy's yard cause he told me he wanted my waste. I met him yesterday at the landscape supply yard. I was sitting inside having a conversation with the owner of the yard when he and his crew walked in. I told the owner of the yard not to tell the guy I was a treeguy but as I was getting in my truck the guy came up to me. I don't really think he was that interested in my waste, more interested in catching my vapors to which I wasn't in the mood. 


Nobody was there at the guy's yard, thank God, and I got the lay of the land. I will call the guy and ask him if he really wants this load of pure unadulterated crap I have on my truck or if he was just pulling my leg.

So I get home, no slashed tires, no pin stripes in my truck and nobody was waiting behind the shed to ambush me. What a pity. So I ho-hummed and wrote some bills, paid some bills, made some calls, played with my #### eccetera eccetera til my wife and kid came home then tossed a ball with them for awhile, made dinner , ran a couple estimates then got online to find that Gologit thinks I am whining. I told him that I thought he was confused and if what I said could inspire a man to get bent out of shape that bad well then I guess that man should remember that sticks and stones break bone but words only hurt the weak and to actually come right out and write down for all the world to see that you are going to someone's house to hurt them is a stupid thing to do. Its hard to believe a person could be so dunderheaded.

I also affixed my new pole saw blade to its head to get ready to remove these mullberry trees with it tomorrow. This job is where the client's dredded X wife lived next door and the tree are growing in her yard and over the client's house. The client is the son of another client. The kid is maybe around 30. Looking at his house its not hard to understand why his wife hates him and he never sees his kids. He's got the token crotch rocket in the kitchen, posters of rap stars on the walls, a little bling here, gay tatto there. Viva Vanilla Ice ! I am just glad the kid doesn't have the token pit bull so I don't have to wade through its #### to take these trees down for his mother.

It's a little bit of a mess but the X wife moved out and the place was sold to a bright man who owns an ice cream parlor. He has allready cleared all the crappy lattice work and junk from the yard making my job easier and invited me to drive on through. He said I could break anything I wanted. Well OK then. No, I am not drunk, high on drugs, to a person with an actuall education I am damned coherant and if you think I am going to really remove these trees with just a pole saw ( believe or not there are some who do, sadly) then just save the world and kill yerself.


And, of course, it was a beautiful day.


----------



## MarquisTree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I understand what your saying about the chip truck, but why not get one truck that i can chip into, and also load logs with. Some of these grapple trucks are 50-60 yds. I could chip the whole job, plus put all the logs in the truck, and still have room in the bed. If i buy a truck that can do both with, it saves me from buying one truck, plus registration, plus insurance, plus 2 inspections a year, and lastly means i dont need 3 guys with a CDL.
> 
> At some point, i am going to buy a 15" chipper, but not right now. I have more need for a grapple/ chip truck. For example. Last week, I had a total of 10 hrs of man labor running logs home, plus another 3 hours of loading logs into the trailer, and back of the bucket truck. This is just one job. The week before i had a 8 hour day with two of us running logs home.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I see your point, but i need a truck that can multi task at this point.



Winn Johnson has a truck like that, Keene Tree in NH. Beautiful truck. Rear Mount rotobec dumping body that you can chip into.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I understand what your saying about the chip truck, but why not get one truck that i can chip into, and also load logs with. Some of these grapple trucks are 50-60 yds. I could chip the whole job, plus put all the logs in the truck, and still have room in the bed. If i buy a truck that can do both with, it saves me from buying one truck, plus registration, plus insurance, plus 2 inspections a year, and lastly means i dont need 3 guys with a CDL.
> 
> At some point, i am going to buy a 15" chipper, but not right now. I have more need for a grapple/ chip truck. For example. Last week, I had a total of 10 hrs of man labor running logs home, plus another 3 hours of loading logs into the trailer, and back of the bucket truck. This is just one job. The week before i had a 8 hour day with two of us running logs home.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I see your point, but i need a truck that can multi task at this point.


just buy a piece of #### one ton to shut Blake's up , for the love of god man !


----------



## epicklein22

Not really seeing why there is so much love for a log truck. I'd buy a 15+ ton crane truck with a flat deck before a log truck. You guys are still cutting the tree all the way down to the ground, and have minimal reach. The crane is just so much more versatile. You can haul logs and do removals with it, plus the reach is much farther. I know it's a big step for some because a lot of people have little to no experience with cranes, but it's the way to go when looking at crane vs log truck....


Log trucks can load faster and a container can make chipping avoidable on the job site, but it still needs chipped eventually unless you are giving away your byproducts. Wood chips have value, logs have value. Keep it all to resell if possible.


----------



## treemandan

epicklein22 said:


> Not really seeing why there is so much love for a log truck. I'd buy a 15+ ton crane truck with a flat deck before a log truck. You guys are still cutting the tree all the way down to the ground, and have minimal reach. The crane is just so much more versatile. You can haul logs and do removals with it, plus the reach is much farther. I know it's a big step for some because a lot of people have little to no experience with cranes, but it's the way to go when looking at crane vs log truck....
> 
> 
> Log trucks can load faster and a container can make chipping avoidable on the job site, but it still needs chipped eventually unless you are giving away your byproducts. Wood chips have value, logs have value. Keep it all to resell if possible.



To Hell with all these trucks ! I just knock everything down and leave the client with a can of gasoline and a lighter.


----------



## MarquisTree

MarquisTree said:


> I am ready to call the Kask the most over rated new product in the past few years:msp_thumbdn:. I got 6 of them for our guys. they have all been tossed, falling apart, hot, smelling like spoiled milk. Two were sent back, Kask did repair them but that only bought a few more months. Most of them just went back to their old climbing helmets.
> I was up at a saw shop that we do a lot of business with, talking to the manager about the 5 he has left collecting dust on his shelf. He said he isn't going to order anymore, dealing with warranty returns was something new for him regarding helmets.
> 
> Kask did a great job with marketing, everyone had to have one when they came out



I am surprised, I though there would be more disappointed kask owners


----------



## MarquisTree

treeclimber101 said:


> I looked at a huge job this morning , for 8 of the schools ..... These are solar arrays , kinda cool I think , this is where I wanna be long term decent pay work



You want me to send OD down? That looks like a lot of lardthrusting, he was just saying how much he has missed scenic new jersey. 
Oh yeah I never thanked you for swooping in and helping us wrap up that Cambridge job a few weeks ago


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> I am surprised, I though there would be more disappointed kask owners



Well, it was kinda exspensive but I still don't want the ones made in China by Communist 10 year olds. I am pretty careful with it, don't want to scratch up the 50 dollar visor. I have a can of ArmourAll window wipes handy. Every once in a while some idiot throws something heavy on it. I don't wear it everyday all day, I can see how that could be a problem... for any helmet.


----------



## MarquisTree

treemandan said:


> Well, it was kinda exspensive but I still don't want the ones made in China by Communist 10 year olds. I am pretty careful with it, don't want to scratch up the 50 dollar visor. I have a can of ArmourAll window wipes handy. Every once in a while some idiot throws something heavy on it. I don't wear it everyday all day, I can see how that could be a problem... for any helmet.



They were the most expensive helmets I have bought our guys, and they have had the shortest usable life. Besides that none of the guys who have had them want another one. 

Wow, 6hrs on a plane is a long time


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I understand what your saying about the chip truck, but why not get one truck that i can chip into, and also load logs with. Some of these grapple trucks are 50-60 yds. I could chip the whole job, plus put all the logs in the truck, and still have room in the bed. If i buy a truck that can do both with, it saves me from buying one truck, plus registration, plus insurance, plus 2 inspections a year, and lastly means i dont need 3 guys with a CDL.
> 
> At some point, i am going to buy a 15" chipper, but not right now. I have more need for a grapple/ chip truck. For example. Last week, I had a total of 10 hrs of man labor running logs home, plus another 3 hours of loading logs into the trailer, and back of the bucket truck. This is just one job. The week before i had a 8 hour day with two of us running logs home.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I see your point, but i need a truck that can multi task at this point.



Forgot you were looking at one with a chip top. I can see the reasoning on that. One of those big 50 yarders will be a joy backing your little chipper up a tight driveway though!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and knocked a few small ones out, just to keep some cash coming in while I get everything back in order. Made me realize something. I made more money in 2 days than I did at the big show for 2 weeks, WTF WAS I THINKING! Had all my gear, damn near paid off, now back were I was 5 years ago. DO NOT BE SEDUCED BY THE DARKSIDE:bang:

For those of you looking for bucket trucks. DO NOT GO TO KIDCARS IN ROSCOE, ILL. They lie and mis lead u, nothing but crooks. Send u picks of a nice truck, then u go there and they try and pawn off some beat up ol POS as the same thing. They are no different than any of the other white wash crooks. So stay away!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Forgot you were looking at one with a chip top. I can see the reasoning on that. One of those big 50 yarders will be a joy backing your little chipper up a tight driveway though!



Your never gonna find one truck that will do everything the best. I am really looking for a 60k lbs truck if I can find the right one. Wanna sell yours? 

As far as backing it up, won't be the most fun but I used to deliver wide loads of roof trusses on a 18 wheeler part time. You would not believe some of the places you have to back into.

Hook trucks are ok, but i have never seen a tandem axle one.


----------



## treemandan

MarquisTree said:


> They were the most expensive helmets I have bought our guys, and they have had the shortest usable life. Besides that none of the guys who have had them want another one.
> 
> Wow, 6hrs on a plane is a long time



I dunno, I used a 20 dollar X-games helmet ( styro with a plastic shell) for years til it took a hard enough knock to crack it. They actually do protect yer head pretty damn good. I bought a Kask because of the visor. Glasses fog and Bugz let to much fine dust in.

I think yer boys just decided they didn't like the way they looked in them being the fashion bugs they are you know?


----------



## treemandan

First of all I want to say that if you have a police record and have allready been arrested for threatening people, dui, and domestic violence it surely would be a wise thing not to keep doing it... especially so when my scurvy ass can actually show it to the police.

So I went ahead with my pole saw and set it working upon the mullberry today. It was cutting nice but it was only a short time before I found the line, set a high pulley, tip tie, butt tie and brought out my 44... which is leaking gas from the flippy cap so not only did I make a couple bucks today, I got high as a kite. I was able to pull these horizontal leaders out from 2 yards away and bring them to rest 90 degrees from where they were and nestle them down against the fence. But I had to be quick on my toes cause them butts can sure come at a guy.

Now this story is long, filled with tales of wretchedness and disease but please bear with me because my wife will not listen anymore, my shrink is on the verge of turning me over to the authorities, my friends have all dissapated into their own sordid lives and YOU are all I have got.

Of course you know about this job, the trees are on the property line of a beaten man and a vengefull X wife. I can see that these tree are on the line in the middle of the alleyway that runs between the houses. These are row homes in town, these trees belong to both entities and that is a fact. My client is paying the bill. The X wife had gotten another tree company to remove one of these trees awhile ago; its actually one tree, its a mullberry that has been chopped down and let to regrow. Its not masssive though some of the lead grow horizontal and go 2 doors down.

I can't say for certain what kind of games thise X wife was playing but she had Elite Tree Company come in and for 1600 dollars remove one of the horizontal leads then ship the bill to her X husband. Now Elite, well, they are elite... I guess. Two brothers who worked at The Care of Trees for a couple years before starting out on their own. They do do some work but I have to say that today I took out 2 of these leads and ran them through the chipper plus tossed the wood on the truck all by my little old self in a few hours so I don't know what is in a name or not. Really, I don't know, I am just sayin. 

So the X wife sold her house and moved out. Lucky me! The guy that bought it is a local businessman whom I met today. We were talking about about removing the norway that is close to house, rubbing on my client's house and will only get bigger in these tiny backyards. I gave him the usually rigamoroll about norways while maintaining a #### sucking attitude which is required in business. At first I told him " around 12 with the stump." He know he needs the tree gone and is knee deep in expedenditures so he asked how much if the stump was left. I told him 7 to 800 as I rarely write a proposal with a definate price, but told him that I didn't bring my book to write it. It was all "fine" and "how do you do" and "lets be friends."

After I filled the yard with brush I hopped in my bad assed Power Wagon ( Yeah, you know it ) and carefully drove it home (so as not to burn to much gas as that thing sucks it down real good) where I grabbed my chipper set up, my book, took a piss, drank 6 beers and went back. He was there so we BSed then I started to write up the proposal. I asked him if he remembered if I said 7 to 8 or 6 to 7. He looked me straight in the eye and said I said 6 to 7. I have to say I knew who I was dealing with by the time I heard his gleeful message on my answering machine the other day but its not like I am stoopit or anything as I allready know I can make money doing the tree for 7... or 650... or 600. And considering the guy had his guys tear out all the lattice work and junk in my way and let me back my chipper right on in I figure I would chip the pile of brush in his yard no problem. And of course he said I could get some free ice cream at his store.

I did mention that it was obvious that these mullberries were half his. He gave me a look like this :msp_mellow: and not much else. What do i care anyway? Do you?

I went to dump at Pennhurst, my friend is gone and left in his wake is a couple of regrettful bastards churning mulch, caked in black dye number 47 and a couple guy in suits and pennyloafers looking at what they only wish they knew . They said I had to pay and for 150 I could dump whatever I wanted all year so after a few jokes about what glows in the dark I whipped out my folding money and handed it over then asked for it back when they told me " the year" ended in the fall and they don't take leaves. I was polite enough, paid the 25 bucks to dump a nasty dirty load and drank the Gatorade I had bought for my friend who wasn't there anymore. I guess the words "yearly" and " whatever I want" have changed since I was a kid.

It sure is a hellhole down there on the mulch making tarmack. I guess my friend, whose brother had bought the operation, realized that as well cause neither of them can be found this side of it or that. 

I kinda forgot what I was saying, talking about or even why the #### I am here but aside from the 6 beers everything else is true... and fer the trained mind not the least incohermerrant. And i gotta go cause my hardbodied wife just came in with my attitudinal daughter ( who could kick a treeman's balls in just as fast I could) so I am going do the dishes and burn up some steaks as its a beautiful day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> First of all I want to say that if you have a police record and have allready been arrested for threatening people, dui, and domestic violence it surely would be a wise thing not to keep doing it... especially so when my scurvy ass can actually show it to the police.
> 
> So I went ahead with my pole saw and started working it upon the mullberry today. It was cutting nice but it was only a short time before I found a line, set a high pulley, tip tie, butt tie and brought out my 44... which is leaking gas from the flippy cap so not only did I make a couple bucks today, I got high as a kite.
> 
> Now this story is long, filled with tales of wretchedness and disease but please bear with me because my wife will not listen anymore, my shrink is on the verge of turning me over to the authorities, my friends have all dissepated into their own sordid lives and YOU are all I have got.
> 
> Of course you know about this job, the trees are on the property line of a beaten man and a vengeful X wife. I can see that these tree are on the line in the middle of the alleyway that runs between the houses. These are row homes in town, these trees belong to both entities and that is a fact. The X wife had gotten another tree company to remove one of these trees awhile ago; its actually one tree, its a mullberry that has been chopped down and let to regrow. Its not masssive though some of the lead grow horizontal and go 2 doors down.
> 
> I can't say for certain what kind of games thise X wife was playing but she had Elite Tree Company come in and for 1600 dollars remove one of the horizontal leads then ship the bill to her X husband. Now Elite, well, they are Elite... I guess. Two brothers who worked at The Care of Tree for a couple years before starting out on their own. They do do some work but I have to say that today I took out 2 of this leads all by my little old self so I don't know what is in a name or not. Really, I don't know, I am just sayin.
> 
> So the X wife sold her house and moved out. Lucky me! The guy that bought it is a local businessman whom I met today. We were talking about about removing the norway that is close to house, rubbing on my client's house and will only get bigger in these tiny backyards. I gave him the usually rigamoroll about norways while maintaining a #### sucking attitude which is required in business. At first I told him " around 12 with the stump." He know he needs the tree gone and is knee deep in expedenditures so he asked how much if the stump was left. I told him 7 to 800 as I rarely write a proposal with a definate price, but told him that I didn't bring my book to write it. It was all fine and how do you do and lets be friends.
> 
> After I filled the yard with brush I hopped in my bad assed Power Wagon ( Yeah, you know it ) and carefully drove it home (so as not to burn to much gas as that thing sucks it down real good) where I grabbed my chipper set up, my book, took a piss, drank 6 beers and went back. He was there so we BSed then I started to write up the proposal. I asked him if he remembered if I said 7 to 8 or 6 to 7. He looked me straight in the eye and said I said 6 to 7. I have to say I knew who I was dealing with by the time I heard his gleeful message on my answering machine the other day but its not like I am stoopit or anything as I allready know I can make money doing the tree for 7... or 650... or 600. And considering the guy had his guys tear out all the lattice work and junk in my way and let me back my chipper right on in I figure I would chip the pile of brush in his yard no problem.
> 
> I went to dump at Pennhurst, my friend is gone and left in his wake is a couple of regrettful bastards churning mulch and a couple guy in suits and pennyloafers looking . They said I had to pay and for 150 I could dump whatever I wanted all year so after a few joke about what glows in the dark I whipped out my folding money and handed it over then asked for it back when they told me " the year" ended in the fall and they don't take leaves. I was polite enough, paid the 25 bucks to dump a nasty dirty load and drank the Gatorade I had bought for my friend. I guess the words "yearly" and " whatever I want" have changed since I was a kid.
> 
> It sure is a hellhole down there on the mulch making tarmack. I guess my friend, whose brother had bought the operation, realized that as well cause neither of them can be found this side of it or that.
> 
> I kinda forgot what I was saying, talking about or even why the #### I am here but aside from the 6 beers everything else is true... and fer the trained mind not the least incohermerrant. And i gotta go cause my hardbodied wife just came in with my attitudinal daughter ( who could kick a treeman's balls in just as fast I could) so I am going do the dishes and burn up some steaks as its a beautiful day.



:msp_confused:


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> :msp_confused:



How much of it did you read, Jeffers? 

Well done, Dan-o. Don't take any #### from the ice cream man, a #### leopard can't change its spots.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your never gonna find one truck that will do everything the best. I am really looking for a 60k lbs truck if I can find the right one. Wanna sell yours?
> 
> As far as backing it up, won't be the most fun but I used to deliver wide loads of roof trusses on a 18 wheeler part time. You would not believe some of the places you have to back into.
> 
> Hook trucks are ok, but i have never seen a tandem axle one.



"You're", and no. Ol limpy is gonna be with me for some time now. I am almost to the point of completely fogeting the days of dicing up wood for the mini to shove in the chip truck..


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> "You're", and no. Ol limpy is gonna be with me for some time now. I am almost to the point of completely fogeting the days of dicing up wood for the mini to shove in the chip truck..


They are nice except for the added cost but if the works there nothing beats them. I miss my old mack but I still get r done and losing weight doing so


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> :msp_confused:



Of course you are confused Jeffers. Its not like I didn't expect it. Now I am not claiming to be the smartest bulb in the shed but if I smacked you upside the head with intellect you still wouldn't know what hit you. No, me and you could not be in the same room for very long.


----------



## dbl612

treemandan said:


> Of course you are confused Jeffers. Its not like I didn't expect it. Now I am not claiming to be the smartest bulb in the shed but if I smacked you upside the head with intellect you still wouldn't know what hit you. No, me and you could not be in the same room for very long.


were all a little confused, but it is somewhat entertaining. go on tell us more----


----------



## mikemcC

treemandan said:


> I went to dump at Pennhurst, my friend is gone and left in his wake is a couple of regrettful bastards churning mulch, caked in black dye number 47 and a couple guy in suits and pennyloafers looking at what they only wish they knew . They said I had to pay and for 150 I could dump whatever I wanted all year so after a few jokes about what glows in the dark I whipped out my folding money and handed it over then asked for it back when they told me " the year" ended in the fall and they don't take leaves. I was polite enough, paid the 25 bucks to dump a nasty dirty load and drank the Gatorade I had bought for my friend who wasn't there anymore. I guess the words "yearly" and " whatever I want" have changed since I was a kid.
> 
> It sure is a hellhole down there on the mulch making tarmack. I guess my friend, whose brother had bought the operation, realized that as well cause neither of them can be found this side of it or that.



Pennhurst is charging to dump now? They use to let you dump whatever you wanted for free. Place is a complete mess though.


----------



## treemandan

mikemcC said:


> Pennhurst is charging to dump now? They use to let you dump whatever you wanted for free. Place is a complete mess though.



Yeah, I don't know. My friend was killing himself up there for a few years now he's gone and the place has changed hands. I helped him work on the grinder once, it was icy, dark, spooky and miserable.

He called looking for chips a few months ago. I went up today and saw pallets stacked a mile high, rows and rows of leaves, brush, chips and logs. They seemed to have a good pile of black dyed. Its amazing they do all that work for it and can make a buck.

I wouldn't have to pay if my friend was still there. They do have municipalities and private trash haulers bringing in stuff and have always charged them. A couple trucking companies drop of trailers full of pallets, I am sure they are fun to unload.


----------



## treemandan

dbl612 said:


> were all a little confused, but it is somewhat entertaining. go on tell us more----



Its hard for me to do it to but you got to set yer mind free and you will understand.

A few local denizens were out asking how much to TD their trees. I had forgotten just how fun city jobs can be. By "fun" I mean annoying. I got lucky, the one guy reneged on a 30 dollar chip pile so I was able to get out there by 3:30 after listening to my client tell me more about his X wife. I was SO tempted to say " Ok, what did you do to her?" But I figured I had enough for one day. I mean to listen to a guy tell how crazy his X wife is has got to make you wonder just how crazy the guy is. By the sound of it they were both trying to live in the fast lane. Now he is too tired to fight about it and she has lost her mind.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out and knocked a few small ones out, just to keep some cash coming in while I get everything back in order. Made me realize something. I made more money in 2 days than I did at the big show for 2 weeks, WTF WAS I THINKING! Had all my gear, damn near paid off, now back were I was 5 years ago. DO NOT BE SEDUCED BY THE DARKSIDE:bang:
> 
> For those of you looking for bucket trucks. DO NOT GO TO KIDCARS IN ROSCOE, ILL. They lie and mis lead u, nothing but crooks. Send u picks of a nice truck, then u go there and they try and pawn off some beat up ol POS as the same thing. They are no different than any of the other white wash crooks. So stay away!



Was it Brickman?

Well its good to hear you were able to fall back OK. Its funny, one thinks he is going to clean himself up , walk the straight and narrow and be a respectable **** then he realizes what they mean by all that.


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out and knocked a few small ones out, just to keep some cash coming in while I get everything back in order. Made me realize something. I made more money in 2 days than I did at the big show for 2 weeks, WTF WAS I THINKING! Had all my gear, damn near paid off, now back were I was 5 years ago. DO NOT BE SEDUCED BY THE DARKSIDE:bang:
> 
> For those of you looking for bucket trucks. DO NOT GO TO KIDCARS IN ROSCOE, ILL. They lie and mis lead u, nothing but crooks. Send u picks of a nice truck, then u go there and they try and pawn off some beat up ol POS as the same thing. They are no different than any of the other white wash crooks. So stay away!



Is there more than one location for kidcars? I got an email from a place that called themselves kidcars but I am 99% sure they are in Florida.


----------



## mckeetree

treemandan said:


> Of course you are confused Jeffers. Its not like I didn't expect it. Now I am not claiming to be the smartest bulb in the shed but if I smacked you upside the head with intellect you still wouldn't know what hit you. No, me and you could not be in the same room for very long.



I'm confused too. You probably couldn't stay in the room too long with Jeff before he kicked your ass.


----------



## treeman82

Last few days have been less than fun. Looked at a job on Monday, 4 easy removals... w/ stumps 5K. Guy calls back and says can you remove 3, prune 4, guy 1, and grind stumps for $4500? Told him the proper price... he can't swing it. Did some stumps on Tuesday, we took out 8 trees at this house a few weeks ago, went back to grind the stumps... lady comes out and asks if I can take out a nice "little" hemlock while I'm there. WRONG. Had to go back the following day with another guy to get it down and chip the brush... will have to go back again to grind out the stump. I was supposed to finish a prune and cable job this morning, but some friends called up to ask if I could move a loader to a couple of houses... stop at 1 place for what was supposed to be an hour long job, wound up taking 4+ hrs, then drop off machine at another house... was supposed to leave trailer behind with loader.. WRONG, HO comes out doesn't think there is enough room for machine and trailer, so I had to drag the trailer back to the yard. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## mckeetree

mckeetree said:


> Is there more than one location for kidcars? I got an email from a place that called themselves kidcars but I am 99% sure they are in Florida.



My mistake. That bunch is called "All Florida Truck Sales." At any rate, I was told by a guy at a trade show in Dallas last year to avoid both of them like the plague.


----------



## treemandan

mckeetree said:


> I'm confused too. You probably couldn't stay in the room too long with Jeff before he kicked your ass.



No, he'd run out and never come back.


----------



## mckeetree

treemandan said:


> No, he'd run out and never come back.



You think?


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> You want me to send OD down? That looks like a lot of lardthrusting, he was just saying how much he has missed scenic new jersey.
> Oh yeah I never thanked you for swooping in and helping us wrap up that Cambridge job a few weeks ago



The one school is 144k alone in clearing and I Really hope that I can just get a few schools . And your welcome for the watermelon. And calligreens


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> No, he'd run out and never come back.



I put up with you.
You are a dope. 
Sometimes a funny dope, still a dope.
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## Macman125

Fed some osage through the production chipper:msp_ohmy:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

maclovercp125 said:


> Fed some osage through the production chipper:msp_ohmy:



Osage orange? Hedgetrees? Bet that was fun. Nasties, meanest, thorniest wood out there. But dang, great firewood.


----------



## formationrx

*...*

had 2 back teeth removed... going to work like a chipmunk... hurts like a sob even with the meds... mouth filled up with blood a couple times... i hate just sitting around though...
fired one of my clients... she was being an ungrateful #####.... wanted everything done for near nothing... never thanked me for anything... she is rolling in money and complains shes broke!... well i had about enough of it... i told her to find someone else to do her tree work and she was shocked... she went blabbering on and on.... so i just told her i had to go cuz i had some bread in the oven and hung up on her... 
i c this place is still the same.... i notice SJ and MD are not around no more... hope they are not hurt... i c blakes is whipping ass with that grapple... man i want one of those... #### chipping throw the whole tree on! lol... i c some newbies too or some oldies comin back... some going on fighting like #####s... thats all fine and good... kinda makes me tired though...
i think we are going to have an early summer here... the heats is on already... kinda sucks... we are down 20% in our rainfall... we got no april showers... big ass fire down south in banning already... somehow i think thats the start of a hellish summer... anyway thought id check in on you guys... be careful out there...


----------



## jsdogs1

Killed another thread


----------



## treeclimber101

Did these 2 norways man I love the mini













the worst part of my week is the mini caught the curb weird and blew the tire off the rim with me standing 2 ft from it , I soiled myself a little !


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL



my shadow hates me


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I put up with you.
> You are a dope.
> Sometimes a funny dope, still a dope.
> Jeff :biggrin:



If that is what you have to tell yourself and everybody else who am I to stop you?:msp_wink:


----------



## treemandan

jsdogs1 said:


> Killed another thread



No you didn't, it'll be fine.


----------



## sgreanbeans

CAPT'S LOG: STAR DATE, MAY 3RD 2013: There is a strange climate nebula passing thru a cerebral vortex going on in this part of the country, that they call Iowa. The people of this area call this time of year spring, however, they are expecting 3-4" of snow. They have a strange man named Al Gore who was speaking on this planet warming and that this unusual weather is part of it. Clearly the people of this strange planet are high on crack. They speak of a Mother who controls the climate, they call her Nature, what a strange name. She must be unhappy with here children as she is punishing them severely.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna be close to 100 degrees today.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> CAPT'S LOG: STAR DATE, MAY 3RD 2013: There is a strange climate nebula passing thru a cerebral vortex going on in this part of the country, that they call Iowa. The people of this area call this time of year spring, however, they are expecting 3-4" of snow. They have a strange man named Al Gore who was speaking on this planted warming and that this unusual weather is part of it. Clearly the people of this strange planet are high on crack.



IOWA!!!?? Where is the #### is THAT!?

So glad you made it out alive, I think I speak fer everybody by saying we all were quite concerned. I guess you still had your house and all?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> IOWA!!!?? Where is the #### is THAT!?
> 
> So glad you made it out alive, I think I speak fer everybody by saying we all were quite concerned. I guess you still had your house and all?



Me too! Iowa the place you get ur corn shell tacos from! Yeah still have everything. We bought the place from my in laws a while back and rent it back to them.Has a couple homes on it, staying with them in the big house for the time being. Getting ready to break ground on a new house on the same land, trying to swing a shop on the back 40 to be thrown in the mix, but dealing with the VA Home Loan dept.............. is not very fast. Nothing big and fancy. Just a simple nice new home........it will have a bad ass kitchen tho!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shadow hates me



See? You can beat this thread all you want, it will never die.

Well I am off to re-re-re- stake this arb and do my Friday mowing. It nice to drive around in the Power Wagon but I do kinda feel embarrassed dragging the lawn mower behind it. 

I am thinking of pounding a steel stake into the ground as it might hold better than the pressure treated 4x4's I use but I don't like installing metal pungy sticks in client's yards and 4x4's are easy to remove if you have to as you can easily cut them off at the ground.


----------



## tree MDS

Taking today off. Went and dumped this load this am. Looks like about six yards to me, right?? Lol. Just think of all the gun stocks and salad bowls that are going to get turned into bark mulch.
View attachment 293547

View attachment 293548


----------



## Macman125

TheJollyLogger said:


> Osage orange? Hedgetrees? Bet that was fun. Nasties, meanest, thorniest wood out there. But dang, great firewood.



That and the black locust. I hate that tree also. But definitely some great firewood.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Me too! Iowa the place you get ur corn shell tacos from! Yeah still have everything. We bought the place from my in laws a while back and rent it back to them.Has a couple homes on it, staying with them in the big house for the time being. Getting ready to break ground on a new house on the same land, trying to swing a shop on the back 40 to be thrown in the mix, but dealing with the VA Home Loan dept.............. is not very fast. Nothing big and fancy. Just a simple nice new home........it will have a bad ass kitchen tho!


'Should have know better than to move to a state where guys kiss other guys and no one gets hit.
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> my shadow hates me



Id tell that shadow he would look real funny with that finger shoved up his ass :monkey:


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Taking today off. Went and dumped this load this am. Looks like about six yards to me, right?? Lol. Just think of all the gun stocks and salad bowls that are going to get turned into bark mulch.
> View attachment 293547
> 
> View attachment 293548



Did you say SALAD !!!???


I just got done myself. I think I got this arb under control. I actually had to bend the trunk to get it straight and have more cables in there than a circus tent. The client will probably sue me when he walks into one. 

Now I am going to cut my own lawn, do some gardening, clip some trees and I think I WILL make a nice seesahr salahd fer supper. I gots crootons an evryteng.


----------



## chief116

Took down a silver and Norway maple for the first job and five spruces at the second. 

Lady was sweet and kind but part of the job was no sawdust left behind





Oh and wicked tight set up




I had about 4 inches of clearance from the counterweight to the pillar.

I have a few movies of the job also if I can figure out how to post them. Tedious job making sure everything went well, and it did. Gave me time to screw around with the camera. 

Taking a spray rig out tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeclimber101

This is what went after on a beautiful Friday a decent sized white oak


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what went after on a beautiful Friday a decent sized white oak


 
U bring that log to the mill?


----------



## treeclimber101

Nah I can't move wood like that on a nice lawn in sizes that could be milled , I coulda brought the bobcat out but on a nice irrigated lawn , mr homeowner no happy fur sure


----------



## treeclimber101

My aim is load it as fast possible and get it out even faster , maybe one day I will do the mill thing


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> My aim is load it as fast possible and get it out even faster , maybe one day I will do the mill thing



I hear ya, Ive been stock piling all kinds of nice hardwood logs, figure once I get a log truck load Ill have a decent lil payday. Im glad I dont deal with too many irragated lawns!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what went after on a beautiful Friday a decent sized white oak



Is the limb that you have tip tied hooked up to the mini you crazy SOB?


----------



## treeman82

Finished a small prune and cable job this morning. 2 hrs, big pay day... yeah right. Gotta go back one day soon to treat some euonymous and fertilize 1 oak tree. Hopefully my compressor will be back up and running soon, though I highly doubt it. Looked at 2 jobs this afternoon, 1 linden over a house and pergola... told the lady $550 to get it down and chip brush. Local hacker with a bucket is going to somehow do it for $400... I have NO clue how though. Went to look at something else... guy called a few days ago about trying to save an old apple tree. Wound up giving a quote for about 8K in the end, not sure how that will turn out.


----------



## Zale

Must be a monster of a apple tree for 8k.


----------



## treeman82

Zale said:


> Must be a monster of a apple tree for 8k.



Do some preservation work on apple, prune 4 white oaks, remove 2, etc. etc. etc. I have to write them up a formal quote.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Is the limb that you have tip tied hooked up to the mini you crazy SOB?



No but that cut was big , 40 ft and 12" easy I got a video of it and I would post it but I accidentally said the "f" word LOL dun wanna go to banned camp :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> No but that cut was big , 40 ft and 12" easy I got a video of it and I would post it but I accidentally said the "f" word LOL dun wanna go to banned camp :msp_biggrin:



You should have murphed that thing right between the sprinkler heads.

I can often cut logs to 8' or 10' lengths and carry them out with the mini. Having a track machine makes it a little easier.

Sold my skid sprayer to this guy. By the questions he asked when he bought it, he has not clue about sprayers. He called me about 12 times with in 2 hours. Didnt hear the phone ring. He left me 2 messages, saying it wont pump. Last message he left me he said that if he had to take it somewhere to get it fixxed that i would have to pay for it. It worked when he left, so if he thinks i am paying to fix his screw up he is on crack. I have a great suspension that he dont have a pestiside spraying license.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> 'Should have know better than to move to a state where guys kiss other guys and no one gets hit.
> Phil



LOL! One problem tho, Iowa has gay marriage as well, which still confuses the hell out of me. Farmers and Iowegians in general are all conservative, at least the ones I have met in my life, never understand why we go Liberal in elections and for laws like that. Personally I could care less about gay marriage. They want to go there, where it should be exit only, then that is their disgusting choice! Just the thought of it...ewwwwww! Now lesbian marriage, that is something I fully support.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> You should have murphed that thing right between the sprinkler heads.
> 
> I can often cut logs to 8' or 10' lengths and carry them out with the mini. Having a track machine makes it a little easier.
> 
> Sold my skid sprayer to this guy. By the questions he asked when he bought it, he has not clue about sprayers. He called me about 12 times with in 2 hours. Didnt hear the phone ring. He left me 2 messages, saying it wont pump. Last message he left me he said that if he had to take it somewhere to get it fixxed that i would have to pay for it. It worked when he left, so if he thinks i am paying to fix his screw up he is on crack. I have a great suspension that he dont have a pestiside spraying license.


You sold a pump that won't pump , seems like that would make you one hell of a salesman :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL! One problem tho, Iowa has gay marriage as well, which still confuses the hell out of me. Farmers and Iowegians in general are all conservative, at least the ones I have met in my life, never understand why we go Liberal in elections and for laws like that. Personally I could care less about gay marriage. They want to go there, where it should be exit only, then that is their disgusting choice! Just the thought of it...ewwwwww! Now lesbian marriage, that is something I fully support.



Not all lesbians are hot strippers, there is the white lesbian that dresses like a black gang member type and my favorite is the lesbians that tie there boobs under there armpits and where wife beaters and hat sideways with a Newport on the ear with A Yankees hat sideways and a tattoo on her neck ........ Around here we don't mess with the hideyatitties types they have a point to prove :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> not all lesbians are hot strippers, there is the white lesbian that dresses like a black gang member type and my favorite is the lesbians that tie there boobs under there armpits and where wife beaters and hat sideways with a newport on the ear with a yankees hat sideways and a tattoo on her neck ........ Around here we don't mess with the hideyatitties types they have a point to prove :hmm3grin2orange:



maaaaaaaaaaaan! U just messed up my image of hot farmer daughters in daisy dukes,work boots and pig tales.............thanks alot eddie!


----------



## sgreanbeans

No snow, lots and lots of rain. Going today to do a final walk on a big land clearing deal at a bazzillion dollar house. Not sure how its going to go with it being so wet. The HO is not the work boot type. 

Gunza pull my skidloader int da geerage today and try to give her a Earl Shive paint job, trying to avoid ripping the thing apart to spray it, so we will see how it looks when its done. New complete sticker kit for a bobcat= 60 bucks, FYI. 

Scored me a full set of 305/65/17 BFG's Mud Terrain for a hundy. Still have 3/4 tread left. Dude posted it right as I was browsing, I was the first too call, it was in another town about 45 min away, said that by the time I got there he had over 20 calls! Bet he is thinking he should have listed them for a hundy a piece!


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Not all lesbians are hot strippers, there is the white lesbian that dresses like a black gang member type and my favorite is the lesbians that tie there boobs under there armpits and where wife beaters and hat sideways with a Newport on the ear with A Yankees hat sideways and a tattoo on her neck ........ Around here we don't mess with the hideyatitties types they have a point to prove :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm with you on the hideyatitties type. We have several lesbian customers and the hideyatitties are the worst. They have sort of a Charles Bronson in Death Wish kind of attitude. Most lesbians are just nut cases anyway...I had rather deal with the gay dudes we have for clients than lesbians.


----------



## treemandan

Hide ya titties in yo armpits!!?? That's a new one fer me.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I'm with you on the hideyatitties type. We have several lesbian customers and the hideyatitties are the worst. They have sort of a Charles Bronson in Death Wish kind of attitude. Most lesbians are just nut cases anyway...I had rather deal with the gay dudes we have for clients than lesbians.



I have several gay as the day customers , and man those ####ers party and drink alot , I have one guy who is a huge baseball fan as I am and he tells me who he thinks is cute , who he thinks is gay , and he always makes cake for us and coffee and baileys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I have several gay as the day customers , and man those ####ers party and drink alot , I have one guy who is a huge baseball fan as I am and he tells me who he thinks is cute , who he thinks is gay , and he always makes cake for us and coffee and baileys :hmm3grin2orange:



You better watch your ass, he might put exticy in that next cake.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> You better watch your ass, he might put exticy in that next cake.



Some of the best parties I have been started with something in the cake


----------



## treeclimber101

Today's victim ....










a quick buck on a Saturday then I long ride with the wife on the bikes


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Today's victim ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick buck on a Saturday then I long ride with the wife on the bikes



Yawn. Jesus Christ, dude, what are you planning on doing for dinner?? Do tell!!?? This is becoming like Facebook for gay, wannabe treemen. Just saying. As you were.


----------



## tree MDS

What was that tree anyway, a Malus-Quercus cultivar? Nice when you can bucket down into the canopy with a 55 footer though, no doubt!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yawn. Jesus Christ, dude, what are you planning on doing for dinner?? Do tell!!?? This is becoming like Facebook for gay, wannabe treemen. Just saying. As you were.



God I feel bad for you . I see that imron paint is staring to rust and your bucket is missing an "a" in ####### or casadei can't remember which better get to painting if ya wanna beat the cold weather , Btw what's maaaa making tonite meatloaf and butterfly kisses ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> God I feel bad for you . I see that imron paint is staring to rust and your bucket is missing an "a" in ####### or casadei can't remember which better get to painting if ya wanna beat the cold weather , Btw what's maaaa making tonite meatloaf and butterfly kisses ?



Yeah, moms is making meatloaf. Douchebag. And I much prefer you knowing nothing about my life, as you can't be trusted, and are generally a stalker freak. How are those magnetic door signs holding up anyway? Your mom ever pay you back that thirty grand she ripped you off of, Eddie? Lol. :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

"Butterfly kisses"!!


----------



## no tree to big

don't you just love climbers that just cant do chit the same way you've been doing things all day long grrrrrrrrrrrr!

we were dismantling a pretty tall ash tree nothing to extreme. the entire tree I was taking a wrap and a half around the bottom to control the decent well on the last cut before we had it brushed I go to let it run and it don't move and it shakes the crap out of him i'm like oops my bad but then i start undoing the wraps still aint moving... I completely unwrap it and it just barely moves i'm like wtf?? turns out numb nuts wrapped the rope around a stub up top that I couldn't see... and he said "Oh i did that on purpose" wtf? really you tried to kill yourself on purpose. when I told him don't do that again let the rope man do his thing hes like hey who's the one in the tree... I hate dumb people!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

Picked up my new to me Morbark 13 today. 1998, 2100hrs, one owner machine. 125hp JD turbo deez. It's in really nice shape, and the gentleman that sold it to me gave me a dozen fresh eggs from his hens, a jar of home made maple syrup, and a bottle of premium vodka from the local distillery!!


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> don't you just love climbers that just cant do chit the same way you've been doing things all day long grrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> we were dismantling a pretty tall ash tree nothing to extreme. the entire tree I was taking a wrap and a half around the bottom to control the decent well on the last cut before we had it brushed I go to let it run and it don't move and it shakes the crap out of him i'm like oops my bad but then i start undoing the wraps still aint moving... I completely unwrap it and it just barely moves i'm like wtf?? turns out numb nuts wrapped the rope around a stub up top that I couldn't see... and he said "Oh i did that on purpose" wtf? really you tried to kill yourself on purpose. when I told him don't do that again let the rope man do his thing hes like hey who's the one in the tree... I hate dumb people!!!



I get wraps up high all the time can't trust them groundies for #### :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I get wraps up high all the time can't trust them groundies for #### :hmm3grin2orange:



However groundies don't know sometimes a wrap up there is necessary to keep the rope where you want it because the idiot keeps pulling the slack tight :monkey:


----------



## Zale

ducaticorse said:


> Picked up my new to me Morbark 13 today. 1998, 2100hrs, one owner machine. 125hp JD turbo deez. It's in really nice shape, and the gentleman that sold it to me gave me a dozen fresh eggs from his hens, a jar of home made maple syrup, and a bottle of premium vodka from the local distillery!!



Nothing better than eggs, pancakes and a bloody mary.


----------



## treeman75

Zale said:


> Nothing better than eggs, pancakes and a bloody mary.



I was thinking the samething, breakfast.


----------



## treeman75

I need to put an order in for some gear. I have been using sherrill but was thinking of trying someplace new. Where does everyone get their ropes and chains and climbing gear?


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> However groundies don't know sometimes a wrap up there is necessary to keep the rope where you want it because the idiot keeps pulling the slack tight :monkey:



I aint your average bear  dude almost died cause he did not communicate so hopefully he'll learn there is a reason we have a competant ropeman on the removal crew... He's one of those guys who talks big but dont know how to do it cause he surfed the web so he thinks he can do it all... He dont think i know anything cause im just the crane operator oh well


----------



## Grace Tree

treeman75 said:


> I need to put an order in for some gear. I have been using sherrill but was thinking of trying someplace new. Where does everyone get their ropes and chains and climbing gear?



TreeStuff. Great people and unbelievable service,
Phil


----------



## [email protected]

*Hey!*



ducaticorse said:


> Picked up my new to me Morbark 13 today. 1998, 2100hrs, one owner machine. 125hp JD turbo deez. It's in really nice shape, and the gentleman that sold it to me gave me a dozen fresh eggs from his hens, a jar of home made maple syrup, and a bottle of premium vodka from the local distillery!!



What else is this dude selling?!:biggrin: May have to go for a ride...


----------



## ducaticorse

[email protected] said:


> What else is this dude selling?!:biggrin: May have to go for a ride...



He's got a cherry 04F350 4x4 chip dump optioned out with a V10 and only 17K miles on it. I'm going to try and see what I can do money wise this month as I need something a bit smaller than my F600 chip dump on certain jobs. LOL, I dunno, I need a dingo, and a friend is selling a Bobcat 334 mini X with a thumb CHEAP too. Oh, priorities....


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> I aint your average bear  dude almost died cause he did not communicate so hopefully he'll learn there is a reason we have a competant ropeman on the removal crew... He's one of those guys who talks big but dont know how to do it cause he surfed the web so he thinks he can do it all... He dont think i know anything cause im just the crane operator oh well



lol funny u should mention bear I ran into one out turkey hunting last week he would not leave me alone. We almost shook hands finally I decided to let him have his place in the sun dang hard headed bear I tell ya


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> don't you just love climbers that just cant do chit the same way you've been doing things all day long grrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> we were dismantling a pretty tall ash tree nothing to extreme. the entire tree I was taking a wrap and a half around the bottom to control the decent well on the last cut before we had it brushed I go to let it run and it don't move and it shakes the crap out of him i'm like oops my bad but then i start undoing the wraps still aint moving... I completely unwrap it and it just barely moves i'm like wtf?? turns out numb nuts wrapped the rope around a stub up top that I couldn't see... and he said "Oh i did that on purpose" wtf? really you tried to kill yourself on purpose. when I told him don't do that again let the rope man do his thing hes like hey who's the one in the tree... I hate dumb people!!!



No offense that's kinda your fault too, you don't think takin a second to see what he has going on is important , guys get tired that's when everyone needs to watch everyone's else's ass. I see your point I just think that putting a guy on blast here when your on the other end of the rope is slightly one sided ..... But who the #### am I ?


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> No offense that's kinda your fault too, you don't think takin a second to see what he has going on is important , guys get tired that's when everyone needs to watch everyone's else's ass. I see your point I just think that putting a guy on blast here when your on the other end of the rope is slightly one sided ..... But who the #### am I ?



I was thinking the samething. When running a rope you should see where the rope is at and make sure its not wrapped or hung up on a nub or something. Everyone should be getting along on the crew and watch each others backs.


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> No offense that's kinda your fault too, you don't think takin a second to see what he has going on is important , guys get tired that's when everyone needs to watch everyone's else's ass. I see your point I just think that putting a guy on blast here when your on the other end of the rope is slightly one sided ..... But who the #### am I ?





treeman75 said:


> I was thinking the samething. When running a rope you should see where the rope is at and make sure its not wrapped or hung up on a nub or something. Everyone should be getting along on the crew and watch each others backs.



Ive caught him with his rigging before, this time was impossible to tell that he had it wrapped the way he did the tree had some odd curves to it that the rope was following and i saw a straigt run of rope cause it was wrapped on the top side of the branch i couldnt even see the nub. slack pulled easy so all seemed normal, maybe if i went two yards over to get a better angle?? Idk dude never wants to do anything the normal way maybe he'll stop trying to reinvent the wheel sometime


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Ive caught him with his rigging before, this time was impossible to tell that he had it wrapped the way he did the tree had some odd curves to it that the rope was following and i saw a straigt run of rope cause it was wrapped on the top side of the branch i couldnt even see the nub. slack pulled easy so all seemed normal, maybe if i went two yards over to get a better angle?? Idk dude never wants to do anything the normal way maybe he'll stop trying to reinvent the wheel sometime



Normal in a room full of crazy folks is what ? Bottom line is no groundie tells me #### when i'm up there they listen. Of course I'm also owner but even when I was a hand climber runs the show or there will always be problems! Groundies are not as committed as they are a long way from the action and many times cannot see things that are going on at altitude. If this guy is a newby why is he doing the hard stuff ?


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> Normal in a room full of crazy folks is what ? Bottom line is no groundie tells me #### when i'm up there they listen. Of course I'm also owner but even when I was a hand climber runs the show or there will always be problems! Groundies are not as committed as they are a long way from the action and many times cannot see things that are going on at altitude. If this guy is a newby why is he doing the hard stuff ?



Ok they listen to you well i cant listen if the climber does not communicate! If i woulda known he did that #### up there i wouldnt have even wrapped the bottom at all nor held any pressure on the rope at all... plus there was zero reason to take that wrap up top it was a basic topping cut nothing huge. 
The guy isnt necessarily new hes a very slow learner and very hard headed he does not take advice from anybody even the climber that trained him... He is one of those guys that does whatever the f he wants its going to take a big wakeup call to get him to open his eyes And the tree was not hard it was tall and odd shapped but easy.


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Ok they listen to you well i cant listen if the climber does not communicate! If i woulda known he did that #### up there i wouldnt have even wrapped the bottom at all nor held any pressure on the rope at all... plus there was zero reason to take that wrap up top it was a basic topping cut nothing huge.
> The guy isnt necessarily new hes a very slow learner and very hard headed he does not take advice from anybody even the climber that trained him... He is one of those guys that does whatever the f he wants its going to take a big wakeup call to get him to open his eyes And the tree was not hard it was tall and odd shapped but easy.



Did he have a block on the spar ?


----------



## no tree to big

No we were natural crotching everything


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> No we were natural crotching everything



I see well I think when topping and using a ground control specialist that a block is the best solution. It will transfer the load down the line to the porty or grcs maybe he thought the crotch would split out not that it would just saying. I think topping cuts are made for blocks I natural crotch alot but when point below and a competent groundy I want my block installed.


----------



## jefflovstrom

opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

This takes me back to at time 25 years ago when I was forman on a climbing crew 5 man I made it clear everyone would climb. Sure only 4 were climbers but all climbed with me in tree making them learn the whys and why nots. Those that were not cut out to be good climbers at least fully understood what to do on the ground after that. I can only say the best groundies are climbers and its 100% fact.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> This takes me back to at time 25 years ago when I was forman on a climbing crew 5 man I made it clear everyone would climb. Sure only 4 were climbers but all climbed with me in tree making them learn the whys and why nots. Those that were not cut out to be good climbers at least fully understood what to do on the ground after that. I can only say the best groundies are climbers and its 100% fact.



I love to read your post's,,,,
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> This takes me back to at time 25 years ago when I was forman on a climbing crew 5 man I made it clear everyone would climb. Sure only 4 were climbers but all climbed with me in tree making them learn the whys and why nots. Those that were not cut out to be good climbers at least fully understood what to do on the ground after that. I can only say the best groundies are climbers and its 100% fact.



Idk if you think ive never climbed or not well i have i havnt in awhile but i do know whats goin on up in da tree...


----------



## mckeetree

ropensaddle said:


> I can only say the best groundies are climbers and its 100% fact.





That's why my climbers only want another climber running the rope. But I've seen some good groundmen who didn't climb.


----------



## beastmaster

*4 big trees, 1 little yard.*

Removing 4 pines from a back yard. Two stone pines and two canary island pines. They out grew the yard a long time ago. It's a little frustrating because we have two new guys(friends of the boss)and they don't know even basic stuff. Were loading a neighbor up with fire wood and he's letting us use his back yard to access the trees with the KB crane. The trees are big but easy, but its slow going.
I could slam the trees pretty quick but then were stuck getting them out of the back yard. The crane was cool for the first two but now the others are to far out of reach to git the boom over them, so they got me doing some way out stuff. Im hooking the cable wherever I can get it to reach, so stuffs swinging, twisting, flipping, and everything else you don't want them to do. There's been a few I just straight up refuse to do. I took one leader I figure was 3500lbs and cabled it below center, I had the guys tie off the butt so it would clear me when it flipped. the boom wouldn't reach that far so it's already going to swing. I told them I thought they were crazy, but what the heck. I made the cut and when that think cut loose....... I never heard the crane moan like that before and the boom bent like a fishing pole. 
We could use the crane to pick up stacks of branches out of the back yard, but those new guys don't use chainsaws and lack basic work sence. I told the boss I can limb this tree and climb down stack it and cable the stacks by my self, and just have those guys chip, but he wants them to get experance. 
It nice when you can pick up pieces from the tree and drop them off in front of the chipper, but I feel dude is to stuck on using the crane,to much. I see boom truck guys get the same way. They'll spend an hour setting up to do a cut when they could of just climbed the thing and been done with it. 
Oh well it 4 days of work, assuming something bad don't happen. Were on the last tree, but it's the biggest one. Were also removing walkways and a block wall getting it ready for a swimming pool.


----------



## dbl612

beastmaster said:


> Removing 4 pines from a back yard. Two stone pines and two canary island pines. They out grew the yard a long time ago. It's a little frustrating because we have two new guys(friends of the boss)and they don't know even basic stuff. Were loading a neighbor up with fire wood and he's letting us use his back yard to access the trees with the KB crane. The trees are big but easy, but its slow going.
> I could slam the trees pretty quick but then were stuck getting them out of the back yard. The crane was cool for the first two but now the others are to far out of reach to git the boom over them, so they got me doing some way out stuff. Im hooking the cable wherever I can get it to reach, so stuffs swinging, twisting, flipping, and everything else you don't want them to do. There's been a few I just straight up refuse to do. I took one leader I figure was 3500lbs and cabled it below center, I had the guys tie off the butt so it would clear me when it flipped. the boom wouldn't reach that far so it's already going to swing. I told them I thought they were crazy, but what the heck. I made the cut and when that think cut loose....... I never heard the crane moan like that before and the boom bent like a fishing pole.
> We could use the crane to pick up stacks of branches out of the back yard, but those new guys don't use chainsaws and lack basic work sence. I told the boss I can limb this tree and climb down stack it and cable the stacks by my self, and just have those guys chip, but he wants them to get experance.
> It nice when you can pick up pieces from the tree and drop them off in front of the chipper, but I feel dude is to stuck on using the crane,to much. I see boom truck guys get the same way. They'll spend an hour setting up to do a cut when they could of just climbed the thing and been done with it.
> Oh well it 4 days of work, assuming something bad don't happen. Were on the last tree, but it's the biggest one. Were also removing walkways and a block wall getting it ready for a swimming pool.



doing jobs like that is good for three groups of people- the people that sell and repair cranes, the medical profession that repairs broken people, and the funeral homes that bury people.


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> Ive caught him with his rigging before, this time was impossible to tell that he had it wrapped the way he did the tree had some odd curves to it that the rope was following and i saw a straigt run of rope cause it was wrapped on the top side of the branch i couldnt even see the nub. slack pulled easy so all seemed normal, maybe if i went two yards over to get a better angle?? Idk dude never wants to do anything the normal way maybe he'll stop trying to reinvent the wheel sometime



I always talk with the guys , we take a minute talk about what's gonna happen . And I have seen some things and done some things that may have gotten some bit , but thankfully most of time it's all seen and taken care of , I freaked on a guy once that notched a huge piece of beech moved around for the back , started the cut with his climbing line still set on the piece little did I know that he only sunk the saw in the wood so it wasn't hanging on his belt ... I thought he was gonna get his back broke . After a brief stroke on my part I realized what was happening screamed for a second and it was all good


----------



## mikewhite85

I have been setting up this 3 day job with a customer all last week. She is a lawyer and wanted the contract amended twice, wanted to have me add her and her trust as additional insured, threw tons of paper work at me and all kinds of questions, blah blah blah. She gave me a verbal commitment to start on Monday a week ago.

Well yesterday her husband emails me a quote for 1100 dollars less from a year and a half ago and asks me if I can match the price. I was so frustrated I had to wait twenty minutes before calling them to discuss.

I was as polite as possible but firm on my price. Thankfully they are still going with me!


----------



## ducaticorse

mikewhite85 said:


> I have been setting up this 3 day job with a customer all last week. She is a lawyer and wanted the contract amended twice, wanted to have me add her and her trust as additional insured, threw tons of paper work at me and all kinds of questions, blah blah blah. She gave me a verbal commitment to start on Monday a week ago.
> 
> Well yesterday her husband emails me a quote for 1100 dollars less from a year and a half ago and asks me if I can match the price. I was so frustrated I had to wait twenty minutes before calling them to discuss.
> 
> I was as polite as possible but firm on my price. Thankfully they are still going with me!



Sounds like a pita. What is she so afraid of? What are you proposing?


----------



## treeclimber101

mikewhite85 said:


> I have been setting up this 3 day job with a customer all last week. She is a lawyer and wanted the contract amended twice, wanted to have me add her and her trust as additional insured, threw tons of paper work at me and all kinds of questions, blah blah blah. She gave me a verbal commitment to start on Monday a week ago.
> 
> Well yesterday her husband emails me a quote for 1100 dollars less from a year and a half ago and asks me if I can match the price. I was so frustrated I had to wait twenty minutes before calling them to discuss.
> 
> I was as polite as possible but firm on my price. Thankfully they are still going with me!



Do you charge for the additionally insured , I pay 100 bucks for that to the insurance company


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> I have been setting up this 3 day job with a customer all last week. She is a lawyer and wanted the contract amended twice, wanted to have me add her and her trust as additional insured, threw tons of paper work at me and all kinds of questions, blah blah blah. She gave me a verbal commitment to start on Monday a week ago.
> 
> Well yesterday her husband emails me a quote for 1100 dollars less from a year and a half ago and asks me if I can match the price. I was so frustrated I had to wait twenty minutes before calling them to discuss.
> 
> I was as polite as possible but firm on my price. Thankfully they are still going with me!



she wants everything in writing, additional insured (x2) but she gives you a verbal go-ahead and then they try to beat you down, seema a little one-sided don't ya think? good on you for remaining civil. the only reason lawyers are alive is its illegal to kill them.


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> I have been setting up this 3 day job with a customer all last week. She is a lawyer and wanted the contract amended twice, wanted to have me add her and her trust as additional insured, threw tons of paper work at me and all kinds of questions, blah blah blah. She gave me a verbal commitment to start on Monday a week ago.
> 
> Well yesterday her husband emails me a quote for 1100 dollars less from a year and a half ago and asks me if I can match the price. I was so frustrated I had to wait twenty minutes before calling them to discuss.
> 
> I was as polite as possible but firm on my price. Thankfully they are still going with me!



It must be a great job to put up with all that Mike. People like that kind of make me nervous. Be sure to check out everything,concrete, fences, gutters roof, etc. and take pictures before the job starts of anything in the vicinity of where your working that could get twisted around and put off on you.


----------



## Stayalert

x1000


----------



## squad143

Went and looked at a Tree of Heaven a daughter of a longtime client needs removed due to a large addition. She has two other quotes, both said they need a crane. Crane would be easier, but not necessary. Real PITA to set it up. Narrow front street with high volt lines in the front. Tight alley in the rear. May have the crane guy check anyways.

Spent the rest of the day doing tree work at several jobs with the family. Wife quit at noon, had enough. The kids (14 & 16) stuck it out. Tough day. Their endurance impressed me. I found the day even harder. Since neither of them can run ropes or a chain saw, I ended up dismantling the trees into lengths that they could pull to the chipper. Had to come down several times to cut forks or chop the brush into smaller pieces. 

Enjoyed working with them. Hot day. Seemed like we skipped right over spring.


----------



## deevo

View attachment 293845
View attachment 293846
View attachment 293847
View attachment 293848

Finally got my chipper back from being sandblasted and painted. I was/am really impressed with the job the guy did. Been crazy busy the last 2 weeks, worked 4 jobs in one day with squad 143 and his friend Mikes bucket truck. Hoping to have another new addition this week if everything goes well.


----------



## mikewhite85

beastmaster said:


> It must be a great job to put up with all that Mike. People like that kind of make me nervous. Be sure to check out everything,concrete, fences, gutters roof, etc. and take pictures before the job starts of anything in the vicinity of where your working that could get twisted around and put off on you.



Good idea! Will bring a camera.

It's a $6100 job. 3 days. 2 good sized deodar cedars up a hill, some kind of smaller maple, and a bunch of smaller ficus. 4-5 man crew. All removals. The cedars will be tricky. Thankfully I get additional insureds for free (Maybe that depends on your state) but I have to write a lot of them for commercial jobs. This is my first one for a residential though. $6100 for 3 days might seem cheap to some of you but this is pretty good for LA. 

Was going to use a crane but they did not want to sign a waiver for the driveway.

The lady and her husband are actually pretty nice. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 293853
View attachment 293850
View attachment 293851
View attachment 293852

One of the jobs 143/Mike and I did.


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Idk if you think ive never climbed or not well i have i havnt in awhile but i do know whats goin on up in da tree...



I suggest you show him then, go up with him and use a block!


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> That's why my climbers only want another climber running the rope. But I've seen some good groundmen who didn't climb.



Yep running rope is what I meant, the other is just labor. I mean putting brush into the chipper is a no brainer, however; I have seen some that could not even do that  Some ground men been hollered at by mean ole climbers and made to learn and yeah, they are good. I knew one such dude, we called him cowboy he caught hell from 4 climbers and even though we made him climb once or twice, he was too scared to climb. Put him on a rope end tell him to let it run and you would not feel a thing. I have seen him come up off the ground a time or two when he said he did not need a wrap lol  One thing though he would not let go lol so his 300 Lbs did stop the limb!


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> View attachment 293845
> View attachment 293846
> View attachment 293847
> View attachment 293848
> 
> Finally got my chipper back from being sandblasted and painted. I was/am really impressed with the job the guy did. Been crazy busy the last 2 weeks, worked 4 jobs in one day with squad 143 and his friend Mikes bucket truck. Hoping to have another new addition this week if everything goes well.



What did you pay for that? Was wondering whether sandblasting or just sanding is the way to go. Obviously he didnt blast the fiberglass.


----------



## ducaticorse

mikewhite85 said:


> Good idea! Will bring a camera.
> 
> It's a $6100 job. 3 days. 2 good sized deodar cedars up a hill, some kind of smaller maple, and a bunch of smaller ficus. 4-5 man crew. All removals. The cedars will be tricky. Thankfully I get additional insureds for free (Maybe that depends on your state) but I have to write a lot of them for commercial jobs. This is my first one for a residential though. $6100 for 3 days might seem cheap to some of you but this is pretty good for LA.
> 
> Was going to use a crane but they did not want to sign a waiver for the driveway.
> 
> The lady and her husband are actually pretty nice. We'll see how it goes!



2000 a day is good for your size crew in my area with no crane. Arent your WC rates almost 50% of payroll there tough? Thats a tough hit at 2100 a day depending on what you pay your guys. 

And to be clear, they are asking for 1100 off of the 6100?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Unlike Deevo, I am Earl Chive'in the new skidloader. I bought the factory paint form Bobcat, $11 a can, it lays down very nice and has a good tip, but still is no pro job. It will look nice enough tho, for about a 150 with paint and stickers. Put the new shoes on my truck, going form a 265 to a 305, HUGE difference, truck looks like a truck now, instead of a dork with skateboard wheels on a 4x4. Taking all the new stuff out today for a removal, hope nothing breaks!


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Unlike Deevo, I am Earl Chive'in the new skidloader. I bought the factory paint form Bobcat, $11 a can, it lays down very nice and has a good tip, but still is no pro job. It will look nice enough tho, for about a 150 with paint and stickers. Put the new shoes on my truck, going form a 265 to a 305, HUGE difference, truck looks like a truck now, instead of a dork with skateboard wheels on a 4x4. Taking all the new stuff out today for a removal, hope nothing breaks!



I want to do my bobcats and the chipper I just picked up.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I want to do my bobcats and the chipper I just picked up.





Me too 





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mikewhite85

ducaticorse said:


> 2000 a day is good for your size crew in my area with no crane. Arent your WC rates almost 50% of payroll there tough? Thats a tough hit at 2100 a day depending on what you pay your guys.
> 
> And to be clear, they are asking for 1100 off of the 6100?



Yeah, they wanted 5,000 for the job. Worker's comp hurts. Thankfully I am able to divide their hours between climbing (41%) and ground work (17%).


----------



## treeclimber101

Nice 3.5 day job on a town home complex total of 12 removals dead or damaged by last years storms


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> I suggest you show him then, go up with him and use a block!



Block or no block that.aint the question. And its kinda hard to go up with him when your on a 3 man crew doing a removal... I work with what guys like jeff give me, hey jeff how was the popcorn i hope not too much butter aye?


----------



## treemandan

mikewhite85 said:


> Good idea! Will bring a camera.
> 
> It's a $6100 job. 3 days. 2 good sized deodar cedars up a hill, some kind of smaller maple, and a bunch of smaller ficus. 4-5 man crew. All removals. The cedars will be tricky. Thankfully I get additional insureds for free (Maybe that depends on your state) but I have to write a lot of them for commercial jobs. This is my first one for a residential though. $6100 for 3 days might seem cheap to some of you but this is pretty good for LA.
> 
> Was going to use a crane but they did not want to sign a waiver for the driveway.
> 
> The lady and her husband are actually pretty nice. We'll see how it goes!



They are actually pretty nice? I'll bet they seem that way, I can even seem that way if I try hard enough... but its goes against my moral fiber. 

Anyway, I am not familiar with adding people on as " additional insureds". I am not even sure what that means.


----------



## mikewhite85

treemandan said:


> They are actually pretty nice? I'll bet they seem that way, I can even seem that way if I try hard enough... but its goes against my moral fiber.
> 
> Anyway, I am not familiar with adding people on as " additional insureds". I am not even sure what that means.



I am not 100% sure what it is either. It basically means my insurance will cover any damages, which would be the case anyway... I guess it gives them peace of mind. 

Rain today. We'll start tomorrow.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I suggest you show him then, go up with him and use a block!



Hah! Looks like Ropes got one on the line and is giving it a fight. 

I kinda did the same thing today. I was helping one of Jared's loggin buddies TD a beech that was up on hill leaning high and mighty over a house. Good thing I threw my bag of slings on the truck this morning, I didn't know exactly what we were getting into, the guy said we would be done by dinner so I guess in country boy language that means by lunch. And we were too! The guy was thrilled to have me zip line the thing piece by piece one hundred and eighty degrees back off the house and up the mountain goat hill where he was able to unclip it and leave it there.

There was one limb on the adjacent codom that wouldn't make the swing because of the main spar being in the way so I dumped it a rope running through a crotch. The guy had wrapped it around a couple trees down there and the way I had it running there was enough friction to start a fire. After I cut it it just hing there even when the giy took his wraps off. I was able to hold it while he drug it up the hill. 

My point it is that I can do that... and I feel bad if there is only one guy below... Hell even 2. That's really all I am saying. No need for a whole bunch of hollering back and forth about every litle thing. If I cut it then I will deal with it. Hell, you can slam the crap out of me and I will just hold on til its over then help you get it down. I was taking a little bit of a slamming by sending those things down a zip line but its no big deal to me. When I retire I am going to ride bulls.

But it was a fun little tree. We had to rig it so the spar wouldn't go down the hill into the house after we felled it. The logger dude was apounding wedges and acutting bores while all I wanted to do was backcut the thing and pull it over. My hands were getting tired on the 5 to 1. I finally conviced him ( or he convinced himself) that all he needed to do was cut a hair more off the hinge and it would bend over. Beech is stiff. In all my time I think I pounded wedges three times and didn't like it one damn bit. Maybe set a bore cut twice and that was enough for me. 

So I was back headed home after agabbing about crazy Jared fer a spell. I talked to him on the phone during the drive home, he sounded tired, very tired. He thinks he's Superman, never takes a break, never eats lunch, thinks it will ALL be done by lunch. We need to give that guy an intervention... and a double Whopper with cheese. I love ya buddy but I know I can't turn my back on you and I am more than happy to buy you lunch.

He told me a couple guys were maimed or dead over at Rick's again. Now Rick, he's a "nice" guy, he will tell you he pays his climber 80k a year... and then you find out they work 60+ hours a week. Lets' see now - I don't know my numbers all that well but I think that's the equivalent of 23 bucks an hour... to see if I can kill myself so he can sun bathe in Hawaii. I'd rather not.

On the way home I stopped at this house that was selling a truck cap for 275 so I stopped to look at it. The lady came out and was friendly, told me it was off a Chevy, we measured it and eyed it up then one of her friend came by to help hoist it upon my truck - didn't fit. But we all had fun trying and while it was on my truck I drove it around the back for her cause she was sick of looking at it in her front yard. Then she told me that someone told her that it wouldn't fit on a Dodge. What fun and what do I know?

I got home and took a shower, I have been using some real strong detergent in the washing machine but my clothes still smell like ####. I usually Shop-Vac the machine after each load and everytime I think I hear a noise outside I grab my new .357 and run outside expecting to see some guy on a Ducati but so far I haven't had any luck. The other day I took a screwdriver and dug a hole.


----------



## treemandan

mikewhite85 said:


> I am not 100% sure what it is either. It basically means my insurance will cover any damages, which would be the case anyway... I guess it gives them peace of mind.
> 
> Rain today. We'll start tomorrow.



You should find out... at least i think you should find out. Well I wish you the best on this one, sounds like yer going to have a couple firm noses up yer ass but no lips applying a gentle relaxing kiss.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Ground a stump on the property next door to this and then deadwooded this red oak:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> They are actually pretty nice? I'll bet they seem that way, I can even seem that way if I try hard enough... but its goes against my moral fiber.
> 
> Anyway, I am not familiar with adding people on as " additional insureds". I am not even sure what that means.



I add ho's as additionally insured all the time. Doesn't cost me any extra and gives them piece of mind seeing their name on my policy. One phone call to my agent and she emails the #### right over. I use it most when accessing a job from a neighbor's property. Helps the neighbor get on board for the project if they see in print that they're covered as well. They realize they're not dealing with a flybynighter when they get papers. People like papers.


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> What did you pay for that? Was wondering whether sandblasting or just sanding is the way to go. Obviously he didnt blast the fiberglass.



$1200.00 sand blasted and painted. yeah he didn't need to touch the fiberglass. It was really bad rust wise before I got it done. Will try and dig up some old pics of it.


----------



## deevo

ropensaddle said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Top down on your bobcat convertible?


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice 3.5 day job on a town home complex total of 12 removals dead or damaged by last years storms



Nice Eddie, why didn't ya just Murph that sapling ? Ground seemed hard enough to park your bucket on:msp_biggrin: Squad 143 and I Murphed a huge ol Beech last week with the help of the GRCS, one leader made that tree look small!  Keep on rollin. Seems like everyones having a great spring!


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I add ho's as additionally insured all the time. Doesn't cost me any extra and gives them piece of mind seeing their name on my policy. One phone call to my agent and she emails the #### right over. I use it most when accessing a job from a neighbor's property. Helps the neighbor get on board for the project if they see in print that they're covered as well. They realize they're not dealing with a flybynighter when they get papers. People like papers.



I never had to deal with that before. I get current certs sent to clients but its been awhile for that as well, haven't talk to my ins company in years, the only way i know they are still there is by the bill they send, they only way they know I am still here is cause I pay it.

I figure these " add ons" cover the client in case they get hurt? Well, I can only speculate but I think that is allready covered under my general liablilty coverage. I can only speculate cause it says " bodily harm and medical coverage" right on the policy.

I once had a lady wanting a bond, I was like, " lady, its a Japanese maple"


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Yep running rope is what I meant, the other is just labor. I mean putting brush into the chipper is a no brainer, however; I have seen some that could not even do that  Some ground men been hollered at by mean ole climbers and made to learn and yeah, they are good. I knew one such dude, we called him cowboy he caught hell from 4 climbers and even though we made him climb once or twice, he was too scared to climb. Put him on a rope end tell him to let it run and you would not feel a thing. I have seen him come up off the ground a time or two when he said he did not need a wrap lol  One thing though he would not let go lol so his 300 Lbs did stop the limb!



Come on, either you have to give yourself more credit or realize that if someone with no brain if feeding the chipper you'll end up like Jared did last week or worse.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Nice Eddie, why didn't ya just Murph that sapling ? Ground seemed hard enough to park your bucket on:msp_biggrin: Squad 143 and I Murphed a huge ol Beech last week with the help of the GRCS, one leader made that tree look small!  Keep on rollin. Seems like everyones having a great spring!



Dunno , I don't murph to much #### . I just took my time and did it , not like its a rush rush job besides that tree was split to the ground , prolly would split in half when I faced it up LOL , that would be some #### to see that sapling fall apart and roll down the roof edge LOL :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I add ho's as additionally insured all the time. Doesn't cost me any extra and gives them piece of mind seeing their name on my policy. One phone call to my agent and she emails the #### right over. I use it most when accessing a job from a neighbor's property. Helps the neighbor get on board for the project if they see in print that they're covered as well. They realize they're not dealing with a flybynighter when they get papers. People like papers.



Well sorry to say there not really additionally insured . Adding someone's name on the bottom is pretty typical here too obviously there insured anyway , but I don't know who carries your insurance but my company doesn't insure anyone else for free , I think you may have a false sense of security there man , but again what the hell do I know .


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You should find out... at least i think you should find out. Well I wish you the best on this one, sounds like yer going to have a couple firm noses up yer ass but no lips applying a gentle relaxing kiss.



Additionally insured is basically your Insurance also insuring your client . Both parties are I sured not just coverage provided by the contractor , so basically if you #### up there #### they can call your insurance company completely bypass you and place a claim , and you pay the deductible LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tore up an itty bitty lot clear today. Bid it a few weeks back as a 2 day job with the miniskid and old chipper. Poor mini got no love today, just sat on the trailer while the 1590 did all the work. Winched and chipped everything, about 50 yards. Done in one day. Bangarang.












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlkW13t_IO0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore up an itty bitty lot clear today. Bid it a few weeks back as a 2 day job with the miniskid and old chipper. Poor mini got no love today, just sat on the trailer while the 1590 did all the work. Winched and chipped everything, about 50 yards. Done in one day. Bangarang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlkW13t_IO0&feature=youtube_gdata_player



That's a badass chipper no doubt , now you need a crane and bigger stump cutter , then you have "arrived" !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Well sorry to say there not really additionally insured . Adding someone's name on the bottom is pretty typical here too obviously there insured anyway , but I don't know who carries your insurance but my company doesn't insure anyone else for free , I think you may have a false sense of security there man , but again what the hell do I know .



I don't even try to understand the ins and outs of that ####, I just know that it's a good selling point and have enough faith in myself to know I ain't gonna #### up the tree end of the deal. If seeing their name on a piece of paper from my insurance agent is what gets them to sign my contract then I say it's all good.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I don't even try to understand the ins and outs of that ####, I just know that it's a good selling point and have enough faith in myself to know I ain't gonna #### up the tree end of the deal. If seeing their name on a piece of paper from my insurance agent is what gets them to sign my contract then I say it's all good.



Yea cause I was gonna say please send me a PM with your agent info cause if there handing out free coverage then I am on board , I waste about 3000 a year on it , and like I said at a 100 a pop it adds up quick , if a homeowner wants that well that's 100 more there work is gonna cost


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Additionally insured is basically your Insurance also insuring your client . Both parties are I sured not just coverage provided by the contractor , so basically if you #### up there #### they can call your insurance company completely bypass you and place a claim , and you pay the deductible LOL



Well at least that would save me a phone call and an explanation.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Tore up an itty bitty lot clear today. Bid it a few weeks back as a 2 day job with the miniskid and old chipper. Poor mini got no love today, just sat on the trailer while the 1590 did all the work. Winched and chipped everything, about 50 yards. Done in one day. Bangarang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlkW13t_IO0&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Yeah Blakes, Jesus Christ!


----------



## no tree to big

Ohhhh silly new guys trying to chip shovel fulls of gravel I love spring... Face on dude was priceless when I pulled all that crap off the table "there ain't no rocks in that" as I pull a 3 inch boulder out of the pile. That would have made an awesome sound...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Dunno , I don't murph to much #### . I just took my time and did it , not like its a rush rush job besides that tree was split to the ground , prolly would split in half when I faced it up LOL , that would be some #### to see that sapling fall apart and roll down the roof edge LOL :msp_sneaky:



I murphed 12 today got 3 made into 14 inch firewood moved from the woods and stacked for the ho! Lots more of it to do


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Ohhhh silly new guys trying to chip shovel fulls of gravel I love spring... Face on dude was priceless when I pulled all that crap off the table "there ain't no rocks in that" as I pull a 3 inch boulder out of the pile. That would have made an awesome sound...



LOL!,, I spit out my opcorn:
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Hah! Looks like Ropes got one on the line and is giving it a fight.
> 
> I kinda did the same thing today. I was helping one of Jared's loggin buddies TD a beech that was up on hill leaning high and mighty over a house. Good thing I threw my bag of slings on the truck this morning, I didn't know exactly what we were getting into, the guy said we would be done by dinner so I guess in country boy language that means by lunch. And we were too! The guy was thrilled to have me zip line the thing piece by piece one hundred and eighty degrees back off the house and up the mountain goat hill where he was able to unclip it and leave it there.
> 
> There was one limb on the adjacent codom that wouldn't make the swing because of the main spar being in the way so I dumped it a rope running through a crotch. The guy had wrapped it around a couple trees down there and the way I had it running there was enough friction to start a fire. After I cut it it just hing there even when the giy took his wraps off. I was able to hold it while he drug it up the hill.
> 
> My point it is that I can do that... and I feel bad if there is only one guy below... Hell even 2. That's really all I am saying. No need for a whole bunch of hollering back and forth about every litle thing. If I cut it then I will deal with it. Hell, you can slam the crap out of me and I will just hold on til its over then help you get it down. I was taking a little bit of a slamming by sending those things down a zip line but its no big deal to me. When I retire I am going to ride bulls.
> 
> But it was a fun little tree. We had to rig it so the spar wouldn't go down the hill into the house after we felled it. The logger dude was apounding wedges and acutting bores while all I wanted to do was backcut the thing and pull it over. My hands were getting tired on the 5 to 1. I finally conviced him ( or he convinced himself) that all he needed to do was cut a hair more off the hinge and it would bend over. Beech is stiff. In all my time I think I pounded wedges three times and didn't like it one damn bit. Maybe set a bore cut twice and that was enough for me.
> 
> So I was back headed home after agabbing about crazy Jared fer a spell. I talked to him on the phone during the drive home, he sounded tired, very tired. He thinks he's Superman, never takes a break, never eats lunch, thinks it will ALL be done by lunch. We need to give that guy an intervention... and a double Whopper with cheese. I love ya buddy but I know I can't turn my back on you and I am more than happy to buy you lunch.
> 
> He told me a couple guys were maimed or dead over at Rick's again. Now Rick, he's a "nice" guy, he will tell you he pays his climber 80k a year... and then you find out they work 60+ hours a week. Lets' see now - I don't know my numbers all that well but I think that's the equivalent of 23 bucks an hour... to see if I can kill myself so he can sun bathe in Hawaii. I'd rather not.
> 
> On the way home I stopped at this house that was selling a truck cap for 275 so I stopped to look at it. The lady came out and was friendly, told me it was off a Chevy, we measured it and eyed it up then one of her friend came by to help hoist it upon my truck - didn't fit. But we all had fun trying and while it was on my truck I drove it around the back for her cause she was sick of looking at it in her front yard. Then she told me that someone told her that it wouldn't fit on a Dodge. What fun and what do I know?
> 
> I got home and took a shower, I have been using some real strong detergent in the washing machine but my clothes still smell like ####. I usually Shop-Vac the machine after each load and everytime I think I hear a noise outside I grab my new .357 and run outside expecting to see some guy on a Ducati but so far I haven't had any luck. The other day I took a screwdriver and dug a hole.[/QUOT
> 
> See, you are weird,,,, but I don't hate. I like you! Weirdo!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ducaticorse

Treemandan you are the biggest ##### on this entire site. If I get one more mod sending me messages about you crying about being put in your place..... Never in my entire life have I seen someone talk so much chit, then cry like a little ##### when given it back. You sir are a world class #####!!!! You chastise, and ##### and moan, you are just a little punk. Your little .357 wont do you any good against a .300W at midnight little fella...


----------



## squad143

Took down a 3 stem White Mulberry. Large property, so we used my friend's Mike, Skidsteer. Moke couldn't make so he sent one of his workers, Joe. Just two of us and my 6 inch Bandit.
Two stems had split and were on the ground.
View attachment 294036

Found this guy under one of the stems.
View attachment 294037

Unfortunately his goose was cooked.
View attachment 294038

Threw him into the bush.
Having the Skidsteer on such a large property made the job go quicker, but cleanup longer. Don't think I've ever raked so much.
View attachment 294039

Last stem had to be climbed so as to not damage the apple trees below them.
View attachment 294040


----------



## squad143

A little narrow at the base, but all went well.
View attachment 294041

Long day. Man was it warm.
Black flies were out and biting.


----------



## tree MDS

Ahh, spring!!:msp_smile:
View attachment 294063


----------



## tree MDS

Cut tree, put tree in truck, collect check. I wish everything in life was as simple.
View attachment 294064


----------



## treemandan

ducaticorse said:


> Treemandan you are the biggest ##### on this entire site. If I get one more mod sending me messages about you crying about being put in your place..... Never in my entire life have I seen someone talk so much chit, then cry like a little ##### when given it back. You sir are a world class #####!!!! You chastise, and ##### and moan, you are just a little punk. Your little .357 wont do you any good against a .300W at midnight little fella...



"Put in my place"!!!??? Dude all you did was to freak out on the internet over some comment somebody made. Well, by the way you put it, that somebody is a nobody so why get bent up about it? Really, if all you can say in return to my (not so offensive) comment is a bunch of personal threats and hit the roof then I wonder just how much sand is in yer bag.
Now calm down, nobody said anything that should twist yer panties this much. If I am such a little punk then why even give me yer time? I wouldn't... well I probably would but I would just something funny , tell that person to go see a shrink and go on with my day. No, I am not trying to match wits with you, I never was, I don't see how i could, sounds like you have got me beat.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, and no more talk of shooting each other with your .357 or .300, nough said? Or Ill will thro down my .557 keyboard.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Got chased out of a tree by a Racoon. Was about 6ft away from the hole, kept smacking the hole, kicking the log trying to get something to come out. Nothing, then I sat perfectly still for about 3 minutes before the bastage pops its head out..........I supermaned out of the tree, had about 5 ft slack, took the hit, hit the hitch and I was out! Only one time before I have dealt with a coon while in a tree, first one I never knew was there until I blasted the top out of the tree, this one, I was just getting started. Grabbed plywood and drove truck in the yard, but then had a appointment, set up and bailed, so yesterday was a bust. Truck is there waiting to go, going to use my polesaw and start bombing this POS out, hoping the coon or coons, have a safe trip down and relocate to the storm drains. Any of u had a up close with a coon while tied in? Have heard about many horror story's about it, so I wussed out


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I could see someone waling up on that site. A bobcat, a splitter and a deer stand "what kind of animal torture goes on in this place"


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, and no more talk of shooting each other with your .357 or .300, nough said? Or Ill will thro down my .557 keyboard.:msp_rolleyes:



Right everyone knows c4 is so much cleaner


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> I could see someone waling up on that site. A bobcat, a splitter and a deer stand "what kind of animal torture goes on in this place"



Hehehe well to get there they must cross several signs that usually detour sane men it starts like this no trespassing , then warning you missed sign at gate careful booby traps beyond this point enter at risk of living without limbs. then congratulations your now in no mans land incoming


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Hehehe well to get there they must cross several signs that usually detour sane men it starts like this no trespassing , then warning you missed sign at gate careful booby traps beyond this point enter at risk of living without limbs. then congratulations your now in no mans land incoming



But my point was lol I would like to paint that 1977 bobcat 610 lol it's a money maker gotta be careful though hate to flip it


----------



## treemandan

Its said that one should not let himself be drug down to such a level as to be on par with a lowly lifeform. I think Ducati let himself be drug down much further than that. One must rise above in order to be the better man... and stop giving me ammunition to use against you. Jesus dude, you could be in some serious trouble! And for what? Me? Come on now. Are you trying to prove me right?

I did mean what I said though i am sorry you got so worked up about it. I kinda feel bad.Really.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Hah! Looks like Ropes got one on the line and is giving it a fight.
> 
> I kinda did the same thing today. I was helping one of Jared's loggin buddies TD a beech that was up on hill leaning high and mighty over a house. Good thing I threw my bag of slings on the truck this morning, I didn't know exactly what we were getting into, the guy said we would be done by dinner so I guess in country boy language that means by lunch. And we were too! The guy was thrilled to have me zip line the thing piece by piece one hundred and eighty degrees back off the house and up the mountain goat hill where he was able to unclip it and leave it there.
> 
> There was one limb on the adjacent codom that wouldn't make the swing because of the main spar being in the way so I dumped it a rope running through a crotch. The guy had wrapped it around a couple trees down there and the way I had it running there was enough friction to start a fire. After I cut it it just hing there even when the giy took his wraps off. I was able to hold it while he drug it up the hill.
> 
> My point it is that I can do that... and I feel bad if there is only one guy below... Hell even 2. That's really all I am saying. No need for a whole bunch of hollering back and forth about every litle thing. If I cut it then I will deal with it. Hell, you can slam the crap out of me and I will just hold on til its over then help you get it down. I was taking a little bit of a slamming by sending those things down a zip line but its no big deal to me. When I retire I am going to ride bulls.
> 
> But it was a fun little tree. We had to rig it so the spar wouldn't go down the hill into the house after we felled it. The logger dude was apounding wedges and acutting bores while all I wanted to do was backcut the thing and pull it over. My hands were getting tired on the 5 to 1. I finally conviced him ( or he convinced himself) that all he needed to do was cut a hair more off the hinge and it would bend over. Beech is stiff. In all my time I think I pounded wedges three times and didn't like it one damn bit. Maybe set a bore cut twice and that was enough for me.
> 
> So I was back headed home after agabbing about crazy Jared fer a spell. I talked to him on the phone during the drive home, he sounded tired, very tired. He thinks he's Superman, never takes a break, never eats lunch, thinks it will ALL be done by lunch. We need to give that guy an intervention... and a double Whopper with cheese. I love ya buddy but I know I can't turn my back on you and I am more than happy to buy you lunch.
> 
> He told me a couple guys were maimed or dead over at Rick's again. Now Rick, he's a "nice" guy, he will tell you he pays his climber 80k a year... and then you find out they work 60+ hours a week. Lets' see now - I don't know my numbers all that well but I think that's the equivalent of 23 bucks an hour... to see if I can kill myself so he can sun bathe in Hawaii. I'd rather not.
> 
> On the way home I stopped at this house that was selling a truck cap for 275 so I stopped to look at it. The lady came out and was friendly, told me it was off a Chevy, we measured it and eyed it up then one of her friend came by to help hoist it upon my truck - didn't fit. But we all had fun trying and while it was on my truck I drove it around the back for her cause she was sick of looking at it in her front yard. Then she told me that someone told her that it wouldn't fit on a Dodge. What fun and what do I know?
> 
> I got home and took a shower, I have been using some real strong detergent in the washing machine but my clothes still smell like ####. I usually Shop-Vac the machine after each load and everytime I think I hear a noise outside I grab my new .357 and run outside expecting to see some guy on a Ducati but so far I haven't had any luck. The other day I took a screwdriver and dug a hole.



Jesus. You didn't miss anything in there, did you?


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> I could see someone waling up on that site. A bobcat, a splitter and a deer stand "what kind of animal torture goes on in this place"



come on beans isnt it obvious.... the skid steer is to move the monsters and he uses the splitter to help pull the hides off faster, no secret there, its all about the hunting.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea cause I was gonna say please send me a PM with your agent info cause if there handing out free coverage then I am on board , I waste about 3000 a year on it , and like I said at a 100 a pop it adds up quick , if a homeowner wants that well that's 100 more there work is gonna cost



might be a good idea to add a line on your quotation form: dear customer, if you would like to be listed as co-insured when we provide your requested insurance cert, there will be an additional charge of xxx (which is merely a pass-thru of the charge that we receive from the insurance co. for this service). thank you.

i'll bet the requests will drop off when they find out you are happy to provide but there is a fee. just a polite way of informing them.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> might be a good idea to add a line on your quotation form: dear customer, if you would like to be listed as co-insured when we provide your requested insurance cert, there will be an additional charge of xxx (which is merely a pass-thru of the charge that we receive from the insurance co. for this service). thank you.
> 
> i'll bet the requests will drop off when they find out you are happy to provide but there is a fee. just a polite way of informing them.



I find that most of the insurance woes I have are with large contractors , I do sub work for 2 of the larger companies around here , and sight by sight require the addition . Snow and ice services are the worst , each sight you visit require it before the plow even touches a flake . More of me just #####ing about my overhead I guess , I just feel anymore it takes 3 dollars to make 1 .


----------



## treeclimber101

I was just sitting reading tree ads and found this photoshopped bucket truck stuck in photoshopped mud on a photoshopped front lawn , all the money they spent on a fake picture they could have just called me and I would have given them a address where my truck was buried in the mud with sprinkler heads all jerked off squirting sideways for a free pictureyou know me always willing to help a brutha out LOL "picture"


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I was just sitting reading tree ads and found this photoshopped bucket truck stuck in photoshopped mud on a photoshopped front lawn , all the money they spent on a fake picture they could have just called me and I would have given them a address where my truck was buried in the mud with sprinkler heads all jerked off squirting sideways for a free pictureyou know me always willing to help a brutha out LOL "picture"



What a bunch of asses.


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> I was just sitting reading tree ads and found this photoshopped bucket truck stuck in photoshopped mud on a photoshopped front lawn , all the money they spent on a fake picture they could have just called me and I would have given them a address where my truck was buried in the mud with sprinkler heads all jerked off squirting sideways for a free pictureyou know me always willing to help a brutha out LOL "picture"



lol we did a job that ended up like that not to long ago, it was for the county and they said we don't care what it looks like when you are done. I made it in with the crane like 25 feet then we drug the ball out like a 100 feet set a snatch block on the pintle then I pulled myself in it was awesome!!! until I had to figure out how to turn the truck around so I could pull my self out things you don't think about... but i made it :cool2:


----------



## dbl612

treemandan said:


> What a bunch of asses.



looks like a utility line construction truck to me. who trims trees with a material handler?


----------



## no tree to big

dbl612 said:


> looks like a utility line construction truck to me. who trims trees with a material handler?



A lot of guys!


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 294165
My truck has a MH and it comes in handy, you just have to know its limits.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 294175
The bucket swivels out too.


----------



## treemandan

Feild trip to the Camden Ackwherereeum today. Stuck on a schoolbus in Skookill expressway traffic with kids screaming and stealing my hat and my Cheezits. You would think there was an accident, emergency roadwork or something like that but NO, they was sweeping the road in broad daylight during rush hour!

It was fun and all but there is one thing I don't get: The stingray petting tank. Uh, is it just me or does this not seem like a good idea? 

Also the shark petting tank is kinda odd. They were saying there was one that like to jump out and bite at the air and sure enough here he comes ajumping and abiting with his full set of teef and his pick of tiny fingers to choose from.

And then there was " swimming with the sharks." Thank God that was closed but maybe they should have a jellyfish petting tank too.


----------



## ropensaddle

Cut 10 trees fowarded wood to be split to the timberwolf got stuck twice with the bobcat. Lately everything I touch is breaking down grrr bucket went to start it up to air wifes tire barely started now won't . Starters out then my normally faithful 65 keeps stranding me fuel filters clogging 3 times then pump quit. I have that rectified I think. Then went to start the scaggs walk behind no start so took bowl off and was taking float out to clean inlet the casting on carb that holds pin in broke . Then was using chipper went to engage clutch it shatters clutch is special no parts stores have it got a genus building me one will be 400>00 but at least it will work. That clutch has been in there 15 years that I know of lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Feild trip to the Camden Ackwherereeum today. Stuck on a schoolbus in Skookill expressway traffic with kids screaming and stealing my hat and my Cheezits. You would think there was an accident, emergency roadwork or something like that but NO, they was sweeping the road in broad daylight during rush hour!
> 
> It was fun and all but there is one thing I don't get: The stingray petting tank. Uh, is it just me or does this not seem like a good idea?
> 
> Also the shark petting tank is kinda odd. They were saying there was one that like to jump out and bite at the air and sure enough here he comes ajumping and abiting with his full set of teef and his pick of tiny fingers to choose from.
> 
> And then there was " swimming with the sharks." Thank God that was closed but maybe they should have a jellyfish petting tank too.



Weirdo,,,
Jeff


----------



## richard t

jefflovstrom said:


> Weirdo,,,
> Jeff



Don't talk about yourself like that jeff opcorn:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hired a climber with 11 years experience yesterday. He was a for man at big orange for a while. Climbs olds school using the tail of his rope with a tautline. Hope he us reliable. Guess time will tell.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hired a climber with 11 years experience yesterday. He was a for man at big orange for a while. Climbs olds school using the tail of his rope with a tautline. Hope he us reliable. Guess time will tell.



Maybe he'll learn you your ass from a lawnmower. just saying.:msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Maybe he'll learn you your ass from a lawnmower. just saying.:msp_smile:



???????


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> ???????



I was being a smart ass. I don't see what his climbing knot has to do with anything? I still climb on a taughtline. I tried some other things, but went back. I can guarantee you wouldn't be worried about my climbing knot if you were working with me.. your concerns would be more about how to lower the half tree I just sent your way. just saying.


----------



## Grace Tree

*More Window Washing*

View attachment 294247
Friday I get to go back out and lift the window washers up to do an 80 ft. apartment building. High dollar place right on Lake Erie. Think I'll bring my fishing pole. I watched one of their crew drop over the side of the building to get the ones they can do by rope. Not sure I'd want to do it but it's all repelling and go and take the elevator back up. Kind of boring but no dull chains or pockets full of wood chips so I'll take all I can get.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I was being a smart ass. I don't see what his climbing knot has to do with anything? I still climb on a taughtline. I tried some other things, but went back. I can guarantee you wouldn't be worried about my climbing knot if you were working with me.. your concerns would be more about how to lower the half tree I just sent your way. just saying.



I am not overly concerned about his knot. I would bet you use a split tail though.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am not overly concerned about his knot. I would bet you use a split tail though.



Nope. Just a couple overhands and a taughtline. It amazes me how people worry about seconds that really add up to nothing at the end of the day... but then it's five cuts to do what should've been one.


----------



## treeclimber101

Or 3 days which ever comes first


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Or 3 days which ever comes first



Lol. "Hey, Pedro, here's my phone, get a picture of me and my asplundh rig bucketeering up this 25' flopper.. I can't wait to show the guys later on"!! The little porker that could!! Lmao.

Honestly, I don't even really wanna go at this game with you anymore man, so just go #### yourself. Thanks.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. "Hey, Pedro, here's my phone, get a picture of me and my asplundh rig bucketeering up this 25' flopper.. I can't wait to show the guys later on"!! The little porker that could!! Lmao.
> 
> Honestly, I don't even really wanna go at this game with you anymore man, so just go #### yourself. Thanks.



???????


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> your concerns would be more about how to lower the half tree I just sent your way. just saying.



I dont like guys like you, yall are jerks!


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> I dont like guys like you, yall are jerks!



He doesn't do that , I sent him down huge piece and he fumbled with it for 20 minutes , working with him would make you realize he talks a great game but he is just an average bobble head .


----------



## tree MDS

Hmmm... here's one I dug up real quick. Whatcha got?? Who's just talking, again? I've been doing trees since long before you got laid off from that iron working gig. Just keeping it real. 
View attachment 294280


----------



## tree MDS

Amazing how the mouth on Chatty Cathy stops flapping when its asked to put up or shut up. Just an observation. :msp_smile:


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Hmmm... here's one I dug up real quick. Whatcha got?? Who's just talking, again? I've been doing trees since long before you got laid off from that iron working gig. Just keeping it real.
> View attachment 294280



Did you use your GCRS on that one? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ducaticorse

Broke a clutch spring on my 395 on the last stump today. GHEY.....


----------



## cfield

ducaticorse said:


> Broke a clutch spring on my 395 on the last stump today. GHEY.....



I bought a new 395 last year from the dealer, he had to order it cause theres not much call for that kind of saw around here and it had a broken clutch spring from the factory! Wtf, they dont build ne thing with quality anymore. The saws a beast, but they really dont check that s*** before they ship it???? Luckily the dealer caught it before I picked it up. Too bad he just went out of bizz, the guy was awesome, Ive been trying to baby my saws cause I dont care for any of the other dealers close.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Hmmm... here's one I dug up real quick. Whatcha got?? Who's just talking, again? I've been doing trees since long before you got laid off from that iron working gig. Just keeping it real.
> View attachment 294280



Chipper food..


----------



## treemandan

Dropped 2500 for a Western 8.6 Ultramount with a couple seasons on it. I asked the guy at the plow shop to make my old plow fit my new truck and he laughed at me. Well, actually he started hollering then finally said it could be done but would be illegal because it would compromise the crumple zone of the vehicle. he wouldn't do it and I don't feel like laying under there and beating it onto my truck and for what he wanted for this Western with a 1 year warranty and installation I gave him the 2500... cash cause the ########## started hollering again when I pulled out my bank card. 

Still, this deal don't seem to bad considering that guys on CL are selling just the plow side for that much and all I have to do is stay out of this guy's way while he does his thing. The plow is pretty new, it looks good. This guy is, well, I'll just say that nobody ####s with him, he don't #### with anybody and everybody knows to go see him about this kinda stuff.

He did say i could use the 9 footer Uni-mount off my F350, he could get/make me a mount for that but I really need to have a spare plow truck just in case. I wasn't happy to spend the money right now but winter will be here soon.

In any case I am selling my old 7.6 Diamond for around 500 bucks. It was on my 91 F150 and works well. I have everything but the bolts to hold it on.


----------



## treemandan

And I see Marquis neg repped for saying I like to plow. Well hit me again then jerkoff cause I do!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hmmm... here's one I dug up real quick. Whatcha got?? Who's just talking, again? I've been doing trees since long before you got laid off from that iron working gig. Just keeping it real.
> View attachment 294280



Sorry I was out doing something with my life besides drinking and hatin , that's impressive rummy , I am surprised you couldn't figure out a way to work the mouth of the chipper into that picture , is that piece big is is that guy small ????  a real treeman you certainly are and after a hard day at work a nice hot bowl of chunky soup fur ya !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice 3.5 day job on a town home complex total of 12 removals dead or damaged by last years storms



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> :msp_thumbup:



I know your jealous because I am working , your stuck home ironing clothes for "BINGO" nite down at the Methodist church


----------



## jefflovstrom

I keep a lot of little stuff like clutch springs, pull cords, etc,,,
tho it seems like I have been having problems keeping the guy's pole pruner's up. 
All Marvin heads. I was fixing up a couple last week. Either we work them too much or they have problems.
Forget just putting on another spring, you probably need to replace the spring pin too. 
Guess I am tired of building these heads from the ground up,,,,,Their QC sucks.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I know your jealous because I am working , your stuck home ironing clothes for "BINGO" nite down at the Methodist church



???????

I'm sorry, where was that pic of of you doing something worthy of all that mouth flapping, again??:msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> ???????
> 
> I'm sorry, where was that pic of of you doing something worthy of all that mouth flapping, again??:msp_smile:



Right. Never seen one, never will. Good night, Loser. You got heart, I'll give you that.. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> ???????
> 
> I'm sorry, where was that pic of of you doing something worthy of all that mouth flapping, again??:msp_smile:



There's a lot of expertise In Wiping someone's lawn out with your Steiner , and I have never actually seen you in a tree on a rope ,ever just some feet pics of well who knows who , maybe Juan , maybe Dave , maybe anyone who can nurse 3 days outta a 1 day oak ! all I've ever seen is your flashy imron painted 2/3rd hand machines . But I've seen what's under all that nice green paint , did you paint the throw line that operates your wipers green too ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> There's a lot of expertise In Wiping someone's lawn out with your Steiner , and I have never actually seen you in a tree on a rope ,ever just some feet pics of well who knows who , maybe Juan , maybe Dave , maybe anyone who can nurse 3 days outta a 1 day oak ! all I've ever seen is your flashy imron painted 2/3rd hand machines . But I've seen what's under all that nice green paint , did you paint the throw line that operates your wipers green too ? :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol. You can hardly see, you half retarded colorblind mother####ing hack!!! You're so insecure that you're offended by anything involving quality or skill. Basically a disease to the business and forum. Lol. Carry on, though!!


----------



## ropensaddle

I see the flirting still goes on, whatevea; don't invite me to the wedding pleeeese :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

I climbed a tree got out widow maker then came home fixed bucket , then broke down tractor tires put two new front tires on it then fixed my scags walk behind so I can mow my weeds. I'm tired of working on stuff but got to put clutch in chipper then maybe its done for a while!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You can hardly see, you half retarded colorblind mother####ing hack!!! You're so insecure that you're offended by anything involving quality or skill. Basically a disease to the business and forum. Lol. Carry on, though!!



The business????? Ya mean the biz? LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I see the flirting still goes on, whatevea; don't invite me to the wedding pleeeese :hmm3grin2orange:



Your gonna be the flower girl !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Your gonna be the flower girl !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh boy can I throw grenades please please ? :monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Oh boy can I throw grenades please please ? :monkey:



Grenades .......... Packed with butterfly kisses ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pretty cool day, and beautiful.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Grenades .......... Packed with butterfly kisses ?



View attachment 294382



ya just kilt muh horse grrrr


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ya gotta admit, it is kind of amusing to watch two supposedly grown men argue whether it's better to use a taughtline with or without a splittail, though. I guess the hemp versus three strand nylon fight is next...


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ya gotta admit, it is kind of amusing to watch two supposedly grown men argue whether it's better to use a taughtline with or without a splittail, though. I guess the hemp versus three strand nylon fight is next...



I love split tail ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, but with a taughtline? Do you still carry a pager?


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yeah, but with a taughtline? Do you still carry a pager?


I carry a beeper .


----------



## tree MDS

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yeah, but with a taughtline? Do you still carry a pager?



Who are you again? What kind of equipment do you own?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Who are you again? What kind of equipment do you own?



Well we know he don't own a beeper


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> View attachment 294382
> 
> 
> 
> ya just kilt muh horse grrrr



Hes not really dead is he?


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Hes not really dead is he?



fun day, we cut down a tree, cut a squirell in half, I saw possibly the biggest american elm in the world. thank god we didnt have to touch that thing!!! it would prob be two days to trim it and 4 days to remove holy hell!!!!! no access for anything... then, we cut down another tree then I'm pretty sure I overloaded the hell out of the log truck picking up the logs from the first tree we cut down...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had my butt handed to me yesterday. Had a dead elm down in a forested back yard that had to go. 50ft Straight trunk, then broke out into three big leaders. I had to spike up it and I hate those things, wood was solid but no bark. So I had to jam them in and then rip them out. Talk about tiring. I was worn out by the time I was done. Then I had to climb into space about 40ft to remove a massive dead oak leader that was over the back patio area. Tied in directly above it to another leader and hip thrust all the way up. I was about to throw my lanyard around it when I was level with it, but then had a weird feeling that I shouldn't. I was mind screwin myself, thing was solid. Just was thinking "if this thing lets go while I am tied to it......." Had to bomb it and had two small hackberrys below it. So we set lines in those and had the boys pull them out of the way. Simple stuff but very labor intensive. I am freakin sore. Guess thats what management does to ya, gets ya fat and lazy. When I left cali, I weighed myself, I was up to 150lb, and that is huge for me, back down to 140, 5 more to go.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Had my butt handed to me yesterday. Had a dead elm down in a forested back yard that had to go. 50ft Straight trunk, then broke out into three big leaders. I had to spike up it and I hate those things, wood was solid but no bark. So I had to jam them in and then rip them out. Talk about tiring. I was worn out by the time I was done. Then I had to climb into space about 40ft to remove a massive dead oak leader that was over the back patio area. Tied in directly above it to another leader and hip thrust all the way up. I was about to throw my lanyard around it when I was level with it, but then had a weird feeling that I shouldn't. I was mind screwin myself, thing was solid. Just was thinking "if this thing lets go while I am tied to it......." Had to bomb it and had two small hackberrys below it. So we set lines in those and had the boys pull them out of the way. Simple stuff but very labor intensive. I am freakin sore. Guess thats what management does to ya, gets ya fat and lazy. When I left cali, I weighed myself, I was up to 150lb, and that is huge for me, back down to 140, 5 more to go.




Haha! I know what you mean. I finished pulling these two mullberries off a row home, not big trees but since I was by myself there was a lot of up and down and all around. I had a pulley set in an adjacent hackberry, had to climb it three times. Once to set the pulley, once to reposition it and once to get it down. 




All small trees and they came out pretty smooth but I was getting tired near the end. A whole 8 hours! I was wearing my climbing boots which really aren't made for walking. 

I am gearing up to mow today. I still have to get the wood out from the mullberry job which isn't part of the job. The guy said he had someone to take it, told me just to leave it, that he would get a saw and cut it if it would save money. I told him it wouldn't change the price considering I wanted the truck load of firewood.

The guy brought out some moldy old climbing gear and told me he was going to try to do the job himself. He told me I could have the gear.:msp_ohmy:

Oh well, at least I have enough cash to buy that plow and can add another cord to the wood pile.


One of my older tree contractor's called me looking for someone to do some climbing. I haven't heard from him in awhile. I got annoyed with him cause he gets mad when you don't call him Johnathan. That was to much work.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Had my butt handed to me yesterday. Had a dead elm down in a forested back yard that had to go. 50ft Straight trunk, then broke out into three big leaders. I had to spike up it and I hate those things, wood was solid but no bark. So I had to jam them in and then rip them out. Talk about tiring. I was worn out by the time I was done. Then I had to climb into space about 40ft to remove a massive dead oak leader that was over the back patio area. Tied in directly above it to another leader and hip thrust all the way up. I was about to throw my lanyard around it when I was level with it, but then had a weird feeling that I shouldn't. I was mind screwin myself, thing was solid. Just was thinking "if this thing lets go while I am tied to it......." Had to bomb it and had two small hackberrys below it. So we set lines in those and had the boys pull them out of the way. Simple stuff but very labor intensive. I am freakin sore. Guess thats what management does to ya, gets ya fat and lazy. When I left cali, I weighed myself, I was up to 150lb, and that is huge for me, back down to 140, 5 more to go.



Light weight  I have two words for ya bigshot- and wraptor you can thank me later


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Haha! I know what you mean. I finished pulling these two mullberries off a row home, not big trees but since I was by myself there was a lot of up and down and all around. I had a pulley set in an adjacent hackberry, had to climb it three times. Once to set the pulley, once to reposition it and once to get it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All small trees and they came out pretty smooth but I was getting tired near the end. A whole 8 hours! I was wearing my climbing boots which really aren't made for walking.
> 
> I am gearing up to mow today. I still have to get the wood out from the mullberry job which isn't part of the job. The guy said he had someone to take it, told me just to leave it, that he would get a saw and cut it if it would save money. I told him it wouldn't change the price considering I wanted the truck load of firewood.
> 
> The guy brought out some moldy old climbing gear and told me he was going to try to do the job himself. He told me I could have the gear.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> Oh well, at least I have enough cash to buy that plow and can add another cord to the wood pile.
> 
> 
> One of my older tree contractor's called me looking for someone to do some climbing. I haven't heard from him in awhile. I got annoyed with him cause he gets mad when you don't call him Johnathan. That was to much work.


Ha ha call me anything ya want as long as its #######s and elbos :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Time to go work on my 27 acre dead tree splitting wood project split then carry and stack for customer grind stumps be a pretty big project 2 days per week for a month or so!


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel sorry for you guys killing yourselves on huge trees, hardest part of my day was figuring out how to get outta my truck when I backed it between 2 pines , this is why I will always have a 4x4 one ton that saved us a 1/4 mile walk to the road ,


----------



## cfield

I 2nd that on the 4wd 1 ton!! Thing is invaluable where I live. Can get the chipper just about anywhere, can chip into it, load wood, pulls trees over, i love mine. Saves a ton of work for sure!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> I 2nd that on the 4wd 1 ton!! Thing is invaluable where I live. Can get the chipper just about anywhere, can chip into it, load wood, pulls trees over, i love mine. Saves a ton of work for sure!!!



I want another but there are 2 kinds around overpriced and over the hill , I got lucky with this one , and 60K for a new one is just nuts .


----------



## squad143

Started this late on Wednesday (had to fix the chipper lights) and finished it yesterday. It was half dead and like jello to climb. Shoulda used a bucket.
View attachment 294676

View attachment 294677


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I feel sorry for you guys killing yourselves on huge trees, hardest part of my day was figuring out how to get outta my truck when I backed it between 2 pines , this is why I will always have a 4x4 one ton that saved us a 1/4 mile walk to the road ,



All I have is a 2wd one ton and it saves me many drags too ! If I ever find the right front axel I plan to create 4 wd out of my 79 f 350 or I have thought of adding a dully axel which I have 3 of to my 65 f250 just gotta make certain the ratios match and make a drive shaft!


----------



## treeclimber101

squad143 said:


> Started this late on Wednesday (had to fix the chipper lights) and finished it yesterday. It was half dead and like jello to climb. Shoulda used a bucket.
> View attachment 294676
> 
> View attachment 294677



Did Devon forward that video I made yesterday ?


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> All I have is a 2wd one ton and it saves me many drags too ! If I ever find the right front axel I plan to create 4 wd out of my 79 f 350 or I have thought of adding a dully axel which I have 3 of to my 65 f250 just gotta make certain the ratios match and make a drive shaft!



I like it because I can k oak down the trans case to 4 low and back that in like a tank , saves the transmission


----------



## ropensaddle

Really though 2wd gets it done most times here in Arkansas rock lol :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I like it because I can k oak down the trans case to 4 low and back that in like a tank , saves the transmission



Yup hear you there in 4 low and with my granny 4 a snail moves faster lol my 65 will idle up steep hills in low lock granny!


----------



## squad143

treeclimber101 said:


> Did Devon forward that video I made yesterday ?



No, not yet. 

I hoped to see him at today's Vermeer seminar, but neither of us could make it.

He had too much work lined up and my son's Provincial (like your State) Basketball tournament started today. He's 14 yrs. old, 6'4" and still growing.

I'll text Devon and ask him to send it......... If he doesn't read this first


----------



## squad143

treeclimber101 said:


> Did Devon forward that video I made yesterday ?



Devon just emailed it to me.

Had me laughing my ass off. Good one. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeman82

Nothing fancy today, but I finally picked up this little beauty from one of my customers. He hasn't used it in many years and wanted it to go to a good home. Gonna drop it off at the saw shop tomorrow to make sure it runs properly, then I'm thinking it will make a good gift for one of my old school friends.View attachment 294719


----------



## ropensaddle

well yesterday split wood and when got home put clutch in my old chipper. Today going to finish stump job then while motor is out of chipper I think I'll take head off and install new valve stem seals.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well new employee was a hour late Thursday and a half hour late yesturday. I told him if he is late anymore then he don't have a job. He said if he is 1 minute late Monday he will work the whole day for free. I do have to say its nice having some one around that knows what to do.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well new employee was a hour late Thursday and a half hour late yesturday. I told him if he is late anymore then he don't have a job. He said if he is 1 minute late Monday he will work the whole day for free. I do have to say its nice having some one around that knows what to do.



It is nice to have someone that can climb and work the bucket but he will make ya lazy too. I always did my climbing and bucket work but I hired a guy last year to help me free up some time to run bids and stuff. I still climb and stuff but there is a lot of times I just have him do it. A lot of times I want to get up and do it but I think Im paying him good money and want him to earn it.


----------



## teamtree

Took a couple clients to a fundraiser for local fire department. Shot a sporting clay course. Good time!!!


----------



## Pelorus

1/2 of a neighbour's maple failed yesterday. Dismantled the rest of it for them this morning.

View attachment 294800

View attachment 294801


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's your cedar Jared







7 10'fters


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Here's your cedar Jared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 10'fters



Sweet! Thanks buddy?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sweet! Thanks buddy?



I want ya to see it before you spent the fuel to drive down , I tried to text you the pics but I was in the dead zone so I figured I would throw em up here . I will take my skid steer to load em for you .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I want ya to see it before you spent the fuel to drive down , I tried to text you the pics but I was in the dead zone so I figured I would throw em up here . I will take my skid steer to load em for you .



Yeah I got the pics. I will be happy to make a road trip to get them.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice "hinge". Lol..


----------



## Zale

Pelorus said:


> 1/2 of a neighbour's maple failed yesterday. Dismantled the rest of it for them this morning.
> 
> View attachment 294800
> 
> View attachment 294801



You look younger than I imagined you.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Nice "hinge". Lol..



#### you LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> #### you LOL



Hey, it's easy to miss your mark on those big ones.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hey, it's easy to miss your mark on those big ones.



Instead of stalking me you should be focusing on your mom /boss ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Instead of stalking me you should be focusing on your mom /boss ! :hmm3grin2orange:



My mom is an awesome lady, that's for sure. She would never steal 30k from me like you said yours did. I can certainly see why you're so whacked out and demented. What a shame. Lol. 

Now back to the treework (I don't feel the need to blab about my personal life on here). Thanks.


----------



## tree MDS

"Treehinger101". :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Nothing fancy today, but I finally picked up this little beauty from one of my customers. He hasn't used it in many years and wanted it to go to a good home. Gonna drop it off at the saw shop tomorrow to make sure it runs properly, then I'm thinking it will make a good gift for one of my old school friends.View attachment 294719



If that saw runs right, I might be interested in buying it off you. That thing would go awesome with my taughtline! Lol.


----------



## Oldmaple

Start off day with my wife bickering with my daughter who works with me putting her (my daughter) in a lousy mood. Great I have to work with her all day. Go out to find flat tire on grinder trailer which I've had only a month. Put air in it and hope it holds for a day (fill air tank in case it doesn't, then forget to take air tank). Go to put some new teeth on the grinder, found out new teeth (which took several phone calls and about 2 weeks to get) were the wrong teeth. Jobs went ok except the last one which was a pita, but some sharp teeth on grinder would have helped. Stopped at store on way home and the cashier kept asking questions to which I kept answering no. I asked if he could ask me a question that I could answer yes to because I was feeling kind of negative, so he asked if I was having a good day. My daughter and I both laughed and said nooooo. Try again Monday.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 294867
View attachment 294869

Me and my oldest boy went mushroom hunting today.


----------



## treeclimber101

10 minutes before the sky opened up on us



then the sun was back out .


----------



## newsawtooth

tree MDS said:


> If that saw runs right, I might be interested in buying it off you. That thing would go awesome with my taughtline! Lol.



'Round here it's a "tauntline", MDS. And if anyone asks, the force that moves things up and down and side to side is "hydrolics".


----------



## tree MDS

newsawtooth said:


> 'Round here it's a "tauntline", MDS. And if anyone asks, the force that moves things up and down and side to side is "hydrolics".



Huh, dude? lol.


----------



## tree MDS

What a nice round of estimates/work coming in lately. The power of a really sharp looking estimate rig is something that I hadn't forseen when I got my new pickup. I'll take it, though. Anything that helps, even if just a bit.

The job I start tuesday, the guy said he had five estimates, all but one were within $100, to $150 of each other. Savatree was a grand more (go figure). The guy asked me if we were all in "cahoots". I was just thinking that that'll never happen again!! lol. Pretty interesting on a 4k job. I could see if it was just a day. Too bad it's not that way more often.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> What a nice round of estimates/work coming in lately. The power of a really sharp looking estimate rig is something that I hadn't forseen when I got my new pickup. I'll take it, though. Anything that helps, even if just a bit.
> 
> The job I start tuesday, the guy said he had five estimates, all but one were within $100, to $150 of each other. Savatree was a grand more (go figure). The guy asked me if we were all in "cahoots". I was just thinking that that'll never happen again!! lol. Pretty interesting on a 4k job. I could see if it was just a day. Too bad it's not that way more often.



too bad you all werent in cahoots to get good prices instead of killing each other. sign of the times with the tough economy.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> too bad you all werent in cahoots to get good prices instead of killing each other. sign of the times with the tough economy.



I can remember a time when there was hope for a scenario like that. Seems like people used to have more respect for the business in general. Oh well, every man for himself these days. At least being small, I don't really have to get into bidding wars like that. I just give my price and move on.

I still owe you for those D-rings? How much was it?


----------



## Tree Pig

I just want to pop in to say Happy Mothers Day to Treemandan


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> I just want to pop in to say Happy Mothers Day to Treemandan



Whelp, we can't ALL sit around, eat, drink beer, get fat and let our mommies clean up after us can we? Anyway, here is wishing ALL you mother####ers a Happy Mother####er's day which is actually tomorrow so #### you mother####ers!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> 1/2 of a neighbour's maple failed yesterday. Dismantled the rest of it for them this morning.
> 
> View attachment 294800
> 
> View attachment 294801



Dave you shrunk?


----------



## Pelorus

That was my ernest groundman, er, groundladdie.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Whelp, we can't ALL sit around, eat, drink beer, get fat and let our mommies clean up after us can we? Anyway, here is wishing ALL you mother####ers a Happy Mother####er's day which is actually tomorrow so #### you mother####ers!:msp_thumbsup:



Thank you ...... It wasn't on my calendar , mother ####er .......:hmm3grin2orange: hearing and reading those two words , kinda gives me warm memories of how my mom addressed me for 19 years , thanks Dan .......


----------



## treeman82

Just putting this out there for you bums... I'm gonna sell one of my MS200T's. Got too many for my operation, and I think this one needs some engine work that I just don't want to do anymore. Prefer to trade for cabling supplies... need a new havens grip as mine somehow found legs, timber bit, and a come-along system of some type.

PM with offers.


----------



## mikewhite85

I discovered THISView attachment 295246
in the back of my ranger this morning. Not sure whether I should get mad or laugh!

apparently someone must have started the chipper with it in the chute!


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank you ...... It wasn't on my calendar , mother ####er .......:hmm3grin2orange: hearing and reading those two words , kinda gives me warm memories of how my mom addressed me for 19 years , thanks Dan .......



Well call her up and wish her a Happy Mother####er's day. What are you waiting for?

I woke up this morning after staying up til 3am watching Nurse Jackie. I took the dump truck down into town to pick up those mullberry logs but when I got there there was this guy cutting out the curb to make a driveway. He had his loader there and there was no place for me to park.


He was using a chop saw on the curb, it sliced it like butter but BOY did it look dangerous. He had his leg right there, like when one is cutting a stump, but on a chop saw it looks like the kickback would be right into yer leg no problem with a diamond blade and no brake.It was a Stihl, nasty looking SOB and of course the guy didn't have nary a set of safety glasses much less a dust mask, just cutting like a mother####er. Good day for it I suppose.

I told the owner of the property ( little smoove talkin Italian Bitnessman) that for me to say I was a little nervous was saying something so he starts telling chopsaw dude how to do his job so I chuckled and went home and split wood all day.


Splitting wood is like drinking beer or eating #####; Once you get started its hard to stop. I did stop a couple times though: Once to eat lunch, once to run a estimate and once when my wife and kid came home for dinner. Then I gave them some money and they went to the fair with some friends while I got back to my wood pile. I would have went with them but they were able to meet up with some friends and I was itching to split more wood.

I gotta say I don't like these fair/carny things. Last year bolts were flying off the rides. 

I ran the estimate for trimming a row of medium to largish juniper, its the kind of job where I am going to charge by the hour , strap a step ladder in the bed of my pick-up truck and go at it with a pole clipper, hedge trimmer and loppers. Nothing overly brutal, just a trimming to. I gave the guy the form to fill out so I can dump the debris at the township yard. I might just chip it, i dunno.


----------



## treeclimber101

This is how I started my week , got to work to find a puddle of fuel under my tank , so I took it off and spent 8 hrs welding .


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> This is how I started my week , got to work to find a puddle of fuel under my tank , so I took it off and spent 8 hrs welding .



Well it is Mother####er's Day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Close to 100 degrees today!
Beautiful day! :msp_tongue:
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> I discovered THISView attachment 295246
> in the back of my ranger this morning. Not sure whether I should get mad or laugh!
> 
> apparently someone must have started the chipper with it in the chute!



Chute or feed table? If it came out of your chute, you need to change your blade's! 
They probably broke by accident,( not paying attention).
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Close to 100 degrees today!
> Beautiful day! :msp_tongue:
> Jeff



Still freezing our ####ing asses off over here. 

One must wonder about people who constantly reflect on the weather. One would think after all this time people would get used its unpredictability and just take it in stride BUT NO, its always the number one topic. Everybody talks about the weather like they are privy to some profound revelation, like they are the only one who realized it was raining.

The other day the thunder was abooming, my wife was acting like it was The Second Coming and running around to see that all the hatched were battened down. I was like," its thunder, happens all the time, maybe we should call somebody to make it stop."

Then there is THE TRAFFIC. I was sitting front row with my kid on a skoolbus the other day, we was stuck in a jam on the expressway. After a while the bus driver asked me if I could get a report on my phone. I was dumbfounded! A traffic report on my telephone!!?? What's next? Man on the moon? 

I told him I didn't know nothing about no traffic reports on my phone , that I just use it to make phone calls every now and then and if he wanted to know what the traffic was like to just look out the window.

Back in the day i remember it was a novelty to dial T-I-M - 1212 to see what time it was. Who does that anymore? It was also fun to dial 867-5309 and ask fer Jenny but I don't think they give that number out to anybody anymore either. Shucks. Hey, hows the weather?


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Chute or feed table? If it came out of your chute, you need to change your blade's!
> They probably broke by accident,( not paying attention).
> Jeff



Its been awhile since I have seen it but I guess there are still people who put stuff in there... and forget about it.

I am pretty much the only person who operates my chipper; The first thing I do at at start up is open the hopper door and make sure the feed wheels are in neutral and I rarely store anything in there.


----------



## treemandan

mikewhite85 said:


> I discovered THISView attachment 295246
> in the back of my ranger this morning. Not sure whether I should get mad or laugh!
> 
> apparently someone must have started the chipper with it in the chute!



To be honest: I think you should ditch the "tree work" signs anyway and just use regular signs as it tends to make people take their eyes off the road and look up. You are only providing an allready overly pre-occupied mind with more information than it can safely handle. Hell, somebody might stop and ask for an estimate right there in the middle of the road.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> To be honest: I think you should ditch the "tree work" signs anyway and just use regular signs as it tends to make people take their eyes off the road and look up. You are only providing an allready overly pre-occupied mind with more information than it can safely handle. Hell, somebody might stop and ask for an estimate right there in the middle of the road.



Hmmm so I need pretty new tree work signs


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm so I need pretty new tree work signs



Here, at Incognito Tree, we find that the less people know about our operations the better.:msp_mellow:


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Close to 100 degrees today!
> Beautiful day! :msp_tongue:
> Jeff



Its going to be 97 here today.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Here, at Incognito Tree, we find that the less people know about our operations the better.:msp_mellow:



I see so is the tree game a front and your actually peddling dope , just saying 



If so watch out for the man man lmfao.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I see so is the tree game a front and your actually peddling dope , just saying
> 
> 
> 
> If so watch out for the man man lmfao.



No, i need all the dope I can get, I am not sharing.

I was working with this one company years ago, they had just bought one of those old orange bucket trucks. It didn't have a name on it but when it was coned up in the road and we were removing a dead tree with it people would stop and holler at us that we should stop ####ing up the trees.

It seemed like people hated that truck, maybe it was the color that drove them mad but they always were trying to kill us.

Then of course everytime we put one of those TREE WORK signs up people would start gawking at the sky as they drove by and into something. I watched this one lady drive into the work zone and get hung up on a branch, she was looking up the whole time.


----------



## treemandan

Whew! Now I am tired. Split wood til noon then went to the hardware store for cables for my garage door which about decapitated me the other day. Its still working with just the one but its about to let loose. I tell my wife not to operate the things when people are getting in or out of cars or just standing around but she never listens.

Then I was finally able to get those mullberry logs out. Wheelbarrow and hand loading for 2 hours. Hit a steel fence post while flushing the stumps. Not to bad, I was able to wittle everything out and around the post.

Then I drove to West Chester to pick up a load of rock which I scored from CL for free. Came home and offloaded both trucks. I used my bad assed Power Wagon for the rock. Nothing to big, I was able to lift it all, it was a nice load, mostly granite. There was some slate but I didn't take it, you know, tree guys and slate don't mix right?

Then I lubed up my pruning stuff for a little gig tomorrow and put an edge back on my little 26.

Now I am waiting for what sounds like a real winner to call me so I can meet him at the bar down the road to sell him these ladder racks. When the guy asked for my address it sent shivers down my spine. When I picked up the rocks the woman was home all alone. I guess she is lucky I don't rape and kill and rob and I wonder how her husband could just send people over there like that.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Whew! Now I am tired. Split wood til noon then went to the hardware store for cables for my garage door which about decapitated me the other day. Its still working with just the one but its about to let loose. I tell my wife not to operate the things when people are getting in or out of cars or just standing around but she never listens.
> 
> Then I was finally able to get those mullberry logs out. Wheelbarrow and hand loading for 2 hours. Hit a steel fence post while flushing the stumps. Not to bad, I was able to wittle everything out and around the post.
> 
> Then I drove to West Chester to pick up a load of rock which I scored from CL for free. Came home and offloaded both trucks. I used my bad assed Power Wagon for the rock. Nothing to big, I was able to lift it all, it was a nice load, mostly granite. There was some slate but I didn't take it, you know, tree guys and slate don't mix right?
> 
> Then I lubed up my pruning stuff for a little gig tomorrow and put an edge back on my little 26.
> 
> Now I am waiting for what sounds like a real winner to call me so I can meet him at the bar down the road to sell him these ladder racks. When the guy asked for my address it sent shivers down my spine. When I picked up the rocks the woman was home all alone. I guess she is lucky I don't rape and kill and rob and I wonder how her husband could just send people over there like that.




But...did you get the dishes done? Lol

Knocked out a curbside Norway maple, not big but sprawly, I had to rope a branch. Tree was down by 9:30 but the stump took till 1:30. I need a bigger stumper but the guy at the bank is being a bit too giving with the dollars these days so I gotta step back and chill for a bit with the equipment acquisition. Did a few small stumps to finish off the day and am pleased to be sitting on my porch, beer in hand, with no signs of the mil anywhere in my house. Now if I could get the neighbor's pesky cats to stay the #### off my property I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Blakesmaster

This was yesterday's deal. Ten spruces and a maple, dont worry about the yard. Blow chips on site, leave wood. Notchy floppy winchy chippy. Easy as pie though I'm not sure the chevy likes the 1590 much...


----------



## no tree to big

I love explaining to a moron why I will not teach them to run the crane or let them go up in the bucket or run the grapple... Dude been there a year can barely figure out which end of a rake to use... A week ago he got docked a buck an hour cause he wouldn't stay out from under the damn tree when the saw is running he almost got took out bad a few times... Im done with dealing with idiots this year im going to be like the foreman i learned under! yell and swear n throw ####, i learned quick so ima try... now he wants to have everybody's life in his hands yeah right, figure out how not to get yourself killed first! Plus dude nearly has a panic attack every time he has to untie a knot not exactly the calm type. 

Def tried taking way to big of a pick today... Couldn't boom up whoops pine trees are heavier then they look!


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> I love explaining to a moron why I will not teach them to run the crane or let them go up in the bucket or run the grapple... Dude been there a year can barely figure out which end of a rake to use... A week ago he got docked a buck an hour cause he wouldn't stay out from under the damn tree when the saw is running he almost got took out bad a few times... Im done with dealing with idiots this year im going to be like the foreman i learned under! yell and swear n throw ####, i learned quick so ima try... now he wants to have everybody's life in his hands yeah right, figure out how not to get yourself killed first! Plus dude nearly has a panic attack every time he has to untie a knot not exactly the calm type.
> 
> Def tried taking way to big of a pick today... Couldn't boom up whoops pine trees are heavier then they look!



Well judging by your last sentence maybe the new guy should run the crane ....... Could he do worse ?


----------



## ropensaddle

I just got back from over trimming a water oak for a satellite for my biologist buddy. Its funny how if the dish was at the ridge top the tree would never need murdered lol oh well gives me work


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Well judging by your last sentence maybe the new guy should run the crane ....... Could he do worse ?



Lol I shoulda left that out... It was smooth though didn't move an inch when she popped a loose  this dude probably woulda paniced and just pulled all the levers at once... Reminds me when I had to go relieve the one crane OP guy we were trying out cause he was afraid to swing over the house... Wtf just do it!


----------



## treeman75

treeman75 said:


> Its going to be 97 here today.



I was wrong, it got up to 106 today!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> I was wrong, it got up to 106 today!



I just looked at recorded highs today says 81 in Iowa are you going by the truck thermometer?


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> I just looked at recorded highs today says 81 in Iowa are you going by the truck thermometer?


I am on the other side of Iowa and my old school, out door, Kent Feed thermometer read 101. That thing is always dead on. It was HOT! We were going to start a decent sized removal, but when we got there, you could see the humidity in the air (kinda in a valley) so I parked the bucket and bailed, went and ground stumps instead........doing the removal today.

Also stopped at my vinyl shop and had the trucks measured up. We are standing there, me, my son, and the lady from the shop and all of a sudden BOOM! Something explodes in the back of my F-250, WTF!!! We all dive for cover, Lisa, the owner of the shop is freaking out, cussing like a sailor. We cant figure out what the hell happened, my son had his hair a blown crazy. I look at my wheel barrow and the tire is shredded? It was just sitting there, no where near anything to pop it? Just exploded? Boys must have put to much air in it and it finally let go, freaked us the hell out! MAN WAS IT LOUD! Lisa thought it was terrorist...................I thought her son threw a M80 or something like that at us. We all had a good laugh after words. Good thing I kept the old busted wheel barrow. Still had good tires!


----------



## treeman75

ropensaddle said:


> I just looked at recorded highs today says 81 in Iowa are you going by the truck thermometer?



Record heat bakes parts of Nebraska, Iowa - News, Weather and Sports for Sioux City, IA: KCAU-TV.com
I live in Sioux City and it was 106 yesterday but my truck was saying 103.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> I am on the other side of Iowa and my old school, out door, Kent Feed thermometer read 101. That thing is always dead on. It was HOT! We were going to start a decent sized removal, but when we got there, you could see the humidity in the air (kinda in a valley) so I parked the bucket and bailed, went and ground stumps instead........doing the removal today.
> 
> Also stopped at my vinyl shop and had the trucks measured up. We are standing there, me, my son, and the lady from the shop and all of a sudden BOOM! Something explodes in the back of my F-250, WTF!!! We all dive for cover, Lisa, the owner of the shop is freaking out, cussing like a sailor. We cant figure out what the hell happened, my son had his hair a blown crazy. I look at my wheel barrow and the tire is shredded? It was just sitting there, no where near anything to pop it? Just exploded? Boys must have put to much air in it and it finally let go, freaked us the hell out! MAN WAS IT LOUD! Lisa thought it was terrorist...................I thought her son threw a M80 or something like that at us. We all had a good laugh after words. Good thing I kept the old busted wheel barrow. Still had good tires!



Maybe from the heat? That is pretty impressive for a wheelbarrow tire... but what's even more impressive is Ropes knowing that vehicles have therm-oh-meters these days.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> Record heat bakes parts of Nebraska, Iowa - News, Weather and Sports for Sioux City, IA: KCAU-TV.com
> I live in Sioux City and it was 106 yesterday but my truck was saying 103.



I feel for you its normally us, it seems like your getting our weather, if i'm not mistaken it was like that last year. Usually up there is mild compared to here but last year I seen ya'll had record heat, we got hot too but it was later. The day i went to hospital and dropped out from heat the truck thermometer read 118 in the shade but recorded highs that day were 108! When I lived up there 98 was a hot day there but the weather be fishy theses days, anyway be careful its no fun spending two days hooked up to IV after a ride in the meat waggon! i'm going home when its real hot this year.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Maybe from the heat? That is pretty impressive for a wheelbarrow tire... but what's even more impressive is Ropes knowing that vehicles have therm-oh-meters these days.



Oh ropes had two brand new pos trucks a 2006 super duty and a 2007 dodge dully both needed work in under 50k miles so rope went back to stuff that is simple to fix! I wish I had never bought a new truck it was a costly mistake I likely will never do again 50k you should not hear wrench until 300 k miles. If I had it to do over I would of just got a new lift and a hoopty pickup 

PS btw the dodge really was minor issues so I wont say it was a pos but it only had 30 k when I sold it and bought the 79! Likely I will die owning it!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Oh ropes had two brand new pos trucks a 2006 super duty and a 2007 dodge dully both needed work in under 50k miles so rope went back to stuff that is simple to fix! I wish I had never bought a new truck it was a costly mistake I likely will never do again 50k you should not hear wrench until 300 k miles. If I had it to do over I would of just got a new lift and a hoopty pickup
> 
> PS btw the dodge really was minor issues so I wont say it was a pos but it only had 30 k when I sold it and bought the 79! Likely I will die owning it!



I refreshed the engine and rebuilt the front end next time i get ahead I will put ac in her which truthfully is the only thing I miss.


----------



## RDAA

460 or 400 in it? How is the mileage on that unit? What about not having an overdrive transmission? I have the same truck But I'm looking at picking up a 92 Dodge dually with a 12 valve cummins and a 5 speed manual. Old cheap easy to work on and hopefully way better fuel economy. I hate using my 79 Just for the sake of putting fuel in it. I have a 96 dodge cummins and the fuel economy is great for what it is. So its hard to stomach 5 MPG.


----------



## ropensaddle

RDAA said:


> 460 or 400 in it? How is the mileage on that unit? What about not having an overdrive transmission? I have the same truck But I'm looking at picking up a 92 Dodge dually with a 12 valve cummins and a 5 speed manual. Old cheap easy to work on and hopefully way better fuel economy. I hate using my 79 Just for the sake of putting fuel in it. I have a 96 dodge cummins and the fuel economy is great for what it is. So its hard to stomach 5 MPG.



Lol well I hear you there its a 400 4 speed granny I get 7.50 mpg loaded or unloaded and when that motor goes out I plan to put in a diesel! Or put in a 390 not for mpg but for power!


----------



## Zale

Crown cleaned three 28" pin oaks. This was the first time they had been pruned. I hate pin oaks.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Crown cleaned three 28" pin oaks. This was the first time they had been pruned. I hate pin oaks.



We all hate pin oaks .


----------



## Zale

Amen.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had a stomach bug for the last two days. Finally feeling better. The new employee works pretty hard when he isn't on his phone. Already warned him once. Tomorrow gonna nip it in the and tell him his phone stays in the truck. Pretty rediculas you have to baby sit people that you are paying $18 a hour.
Can't seem to find the exact grapple truck I want so I am gonna settle for a 28 yd chip truck until I can afford a nice kboom grapple.


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a stomach bug for the last two days. Finally feeling better. The new employee works pretty hard when he isn't on his phone. Already warned him once. Tomorrow gonna nip it in the and tell him his phone stays in the truck. Pretty rediculas you have to baby sit people that you are paying $18 a hour.
> Can't seem to find the exact grapple truck I want so I am gonna settle for a 28 yd chip truck until I can afford a nice kboom grapple.



Did you try allofcraigs.com - Search ALL of Craigslist You can search any craigslist in the U.S. from 1 search engine, and regardless of what some say there are some good finds on craigslist.


----------



## formationrx

*2day..*

i love it when the HO knows you are coming and starts hacking up his yard... i pruned some ash trees and got the surprise add on #### pile to chip.... YAY..


----------



## mckeetree

Got an email from a guy today that claims we didn't do a proper clean up and he wants $250.00 off the bill since he cleaned it up. I saw that job right before my crew left and the place was spotless.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

cfield said:


> Did you try allofcraigs.com - Search ALL of Craigslist You can search any craigslist in the U.S. from 1 search engine, and regardless of what some say there are some good finds on craigslist.



Yeah i checked that out. Most are either junk or over priced.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> Got an email from a guy today that claims we didn't do a proper clean up and he wants $250.00 off the bill since he cleaned it up. I saw that job right before my crew left and the place was spotless.



Tell him you have pictures of the way the job was left cause you where there.


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Tell him you have pictures of the way the job was left cause you where there.



I don't but he doesn't know that. I think the guy was just bitter over me not coming down on the quote...and, to tell the truth I might have been a tad high on that quote. I bid that back in Feb. and was sick that day and didn't feel like handing out any "deals". He had hired that Juan's First Choice Tree outfit that I see running around here and they no showed him three times in a row. They were less than a third of our price, but hey, if you are not going to show to do it what difference does price make.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I don't but he doesn't know that. I think the guy was just bitter over me not coming down on the quote...and, to tell the truth I might have been a tad high on that quote. I bid that back in Feb. and was sick that day and didn't feel like handing out any "deals". He had hired that Juan's First Choice Tree outfit that I see running around here and they no showed him three times in a row. They were less than a third of our price, but hey, if you are not going to show to do it what difference does price make.



Maybe Juan was desnorted !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here is the chip truck I am looking at. If i get it, I am gonna paint the chip box white to match the rest of my trucks. And i am also gonna make it have a removable roof, and maybe i will add another foot to the box height. If i add the foot to the height, it should hold 33 cu yds of chips.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is the chip truck I am looking at. If i get it, I am gonna paint the chip box white to match the rest of my trucks. And i am also gonna make it have a removable roof, and maybe i will add another foot to the box height. If i add the foot to the height, it should hold 33 cu yds of chips.



Pretty snazzy there the way prices are here I need to blow the chips in their woods


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> I don't but he doesn't know that. I think the guy was just bitter over me not coming down on the quote...and, to tell the truth I might have been a tad high on that quote. I bid that back in Feb. and was sick that day and didn't feel like handing out any "deals". He had hired that Juan's First Choice Tree outfit that I see running around here and they no showed him three times in a row. They were less than a third of our price, but hey, if you are not going to show to do it what difference does price make.



Lol offer him a coupon for discount next job


----------



## Grace Tree

*'Probably won't be asked back to this place.*

Did a job a couple of weeks ago and things were going pretty well. The HO came out and we started talking about different things and I was trying to reference the TV show, Hardcore Pawn but I said; "Do you ever watch hardcore ####?" The guy looked shocked and said that no, he really didn't. I realized my mistake but it was like I lost control and every time I tried to say pawn it came out ####. He went back in the house and didn't come out.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Small Wood said:


> Did a job a couple of weeks ago and things were going pretty well. The HO came out and we started talking about different things and I was trying to reference the TV show, Hardcore Pawn but I said; "Do you ever watch hardcore ####?" The guy looked shocked and said that no, he really didn't. I realized my mistake but it was like I lost control and every time I tried to say pawn it came out ####. He went back in the house and didn't come out.
> Phil


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is the chip truck I am looking at. If i get it, I am gonna paint the chip box white to match the rest of my trucks. And i am also gonna make it have a removable roof, and maybe i will add another foot to the box height. If i add the foot to the height, it should hold 33 cu yds of chips.



that truck gonna be pretty heavy with 33yds. of chips. hope hoist can dump it loaded. be interesting to scale it and see what the light weight is.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Pretty snazzy there the way prices are here I need to blow the chips in their woods



Amen to that ! And I love to do it too! In fact I was doing it today!

I just got back from driving 45 minutes (one way) to look a job, lucky enough the guy just wants me to put it on the ground and buck the trunks. I DO NOT want to drive my chipping assembly down there. My chipper is acting up by the way. Sounds like the starter is about to bust loose or worse. I hope the problem is not in the clutch assembly.


----------



## treemandan

Small Wood said:


> Did a job a couple of weeks ago and things were going pretty well. The HO came out and we started talking about different things and I was trying to reference the TV show, Hardcore Pawn but I said; "Do you ever watch hardcore ####?" The guy looked shocked and said that no, he really didn't. I realized my mistake but it was like I lost control and every time I tried to say pawn it came out ####. He went back in the house and didn't come out.
> Phil



I was giving an estimate today, the guy was out working in the yard. At some point he sat down on his tailgate and took off his boots then he stood up and started taking off his pants. I was like " Uh, dude?". But lucky for me as he pulled off his jeans he had a second pair underneath the first. I was like, " Thank God, you had me scared for a second there amigo"


----------



## treemandan

mckeetree said:


> I don't but he doesn't know that. I think the guy was just bitter over me not coming down on the quote...and, to tell the truth I might have been a tad high on that quote. I bid that back in Feb. and was sick that day and didn't feel like handing out any "deals". He had hired that Juan's First Choice Tree outfit that I see running around here and they no showed him three times in a row. They were less than a third of our price, but hey, if you are not going to show to do it what difference does price make.



Call him on it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> I was giving an estimate today, the guy was out working in the yard. At some point he sat down on his tailgate and took off his boots then he stood up and started taking off his pants. I was like " Uh, dude?". But lucky for me as he pulled off his jeans he had a second pair underneath the first. I was like, " Thank God, you had me scared for a second there amigo"


 
Who you trying to fool. You like it when guys undress in front of you.


----------



## formationrx

mckeetree said:


> Got an email from a guy today that claims we didn't do a proper clean up and he wants $250.00 off the bill since he cleaned it up. I saw that job right before my crew left and the place was spotless.



go over and bust a beer bottle over his head... then stick your thumb in his eye... when he screams in pain kick him in the balls real hard...


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a stomach bug for the last two days. Finally feeling better. The new employee works pretty hard when he isn't on his phone. Already warned him once. Tomorrow gonna nip it in the and tell him his phone stays in the truck. Pretty rediculas you have to baby sit people that you are paying $18 a hour.
> Can't seem to find the exact grapple truck I want so I am gonna settle for a 28 yd chip truck until I can afford a nice kboom grapple.



Again with the phones! It truly is absurd. I expect it from a Millenium Generationer but for a tree guy!? Wait! Maybe the guy IS an MG in disguise! Oh ####! 

I don't know how they do it. If I go to a job and take my eyes off of it for just one second something is gonna go bad. 

Its not just me either, I have seen quite a few people hoisted by their own cellphone. You ought to ask Jeffers what he would do and then do it.

And to all here at this wonderful and illustrious website that has worked with me; Look, I know I am stupid, slow , can't climb for ####, Lord help us if I do but I ask this ; When have you ever seen me make a ####ing phone call in the middle of the ####ing day?"


----------



## mckeetree

formationrx said:


> go over and bust a beer bottle over his head... then stick your thumb in his eye... when he screams in pain kick him in the balls real hard...



LMAO. I don't know how that would go over.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Who you trying to fool. You like it when guys undress in front of you.



I knew that was coming but keep yer pants on gorgeous I'd dry hump ya for 50 bucks and that's as far I will go... well, actually, how much ya got?

And another thing, tell them Aimish SOB's to stay in Paradise. I see them all over down here roofing and fencing why I about took one of those bowl cuts out today as he was standing on the side of the road trying to hammer in a fence post.

I can't wait til its time for my house to need shingle, that bowlegged freak of nature won't feel closer to God when he sees me doing it myself. Everybody else hires him, he's cheap as dirt, works like slave and does seemingly good work. I do see him talking on the phone a lot. I kinda feel if I ever had a conversation with one of them I would end up hitting em in the head with a brick.

Everytime I see someone with a cockapoo or a labradoodle I say " Hmm, looks like you went up to Lancaster County, layed down 800 dollar bills and got yerself a genetic abomination"

Sometimes I don't know who to hate more; The Aimish or the Mexicans. But I do know I hate em!


----------



## MarquisTree

Long day...got to try out the light system on the crane. Very impressive. The lights automatically follow the load as you move it


----------



## beastmaster

Drove up the mountain today for one tree. Had it done in little more then an hour. Wasn't very hard but there was HV on one side and a house on the other. No room for mistakes.
The company I worked for is shutting down after 25 years. Said he just lost the fire for the business, and can't make any money no more. Paid me then laid off the crew.View attachment 295663
View attachment 295664


----------



## squad143

Well, I'm the proud owner of a used s600tx.
Picked it up late tonight. It became available yesterday but I couldn't go see it until tonight. Brought the dump truck (with ramps) and enough $. Liked what I saw and how it ran. Bought it on the spot and brought it home. Time to go to bed now, I have to get up in 4 1/2 hours


----------



## squad143

beastmaster said:


> The company I worked for is shutting down after 25 years. Said he just lost the fire for the business, and can't make any money no more. Paid me then laid off the crew



Man that sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## [email protected]

*Sounds familiar!*



mckeetree said:


> Got an email from a guy today that claims we didn't do a proper clean up and he wants $250.00 off the bill since he cleaned it up. I saw that job right before my crew left and the place was spotless.



Yep! Happened to us 2 weeks ago too...did an overall cedar hedge reduction over 220 ft of hedge from 12 feet to 8 feet. Did a super clean-up, he calls and asks why we didn't clean-up??? There was dog crap all over the yard, leaf piles from last fall, but we raked up ALL our mess. He complains that the last guy was 1/2 the price, and had cleaned up better...:mad2:
Haven't seen any money yet!


----------



## treeclimber101

beastmaster said:


> Drove up the mountain today for one tree. Had it done in little more then an hour. Wasn't very hard but there was HV on one side and a house on the other. No room for mistakes.
> The company I worked for is shutting down after 25 years. Said he just lost the fire for the business, and can't make any money no more. Paid me then laid off the crew.View attachment 295663
> View attachment 295664



Well at least he paid you before he cut ya loose


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Drove 45 minutes to my first job of the day, and its raining. Radar was completely clear and the stupid weather man said should be a pleasant day. I think we should tar and feather these weather men when there wrong.


----------



## ropensaddle

Small Wood said:


> Did a job a couple of weeks ago and things were going pretty well. The HO came out and we started talking about different things and I was trying to reference the TV show, Hardcore Pawn but I said; "Do you ever watch hardcore ####?" The guy looked shocked and said that no, he really didn't. I realized my mistake but it was like I lost control and every time I tried to say pawn it came out ####. He went back in the house and didn't come out.
> Phil



He probably went in to watch hardcore ####


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



It wasnt here, so eat my shorts! :msp_razz:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had to chase down and corner a EX client, did a large job for the guy, go to collect and all of a sudden, he is "out of town", wont return my calls, sends a text that the check is in the mail, HA! heard that one before! Last night I sat in my truck down the street, waited about 20 and here he comes rolling in. Freaked him out. Told me I should have it in a few days. He mailed it last Thursday!...........from the same town that I live in.........in IOWA for gods sake! Don't take no week holmes. Told him that I needed the money now or else we are going to have problems. He busted out the check book right then. buthole


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Had to chase down and corner a EX client, did a large job for the guy, go to collect and all of a sudden, he is "out of town", wont return my calls, sends a text that the check is in the mail, HA! heard that one before! Last night I sat in my truck down the street, waited about 20 and here he comes rolling in. Freaked him out. Told me I should have it in a few days. He mailed it last Thursday!...........from the same town that I live in.........in IOWA for gods sake! Don't take no week holmes. Told him that I needed the money now or else we are going to have problems. He busted out the check book right then. buthole



I would of made him go to the bank with you of course lol


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Had to chase down and corner a EX client, did a large job for the guy, go to collect and all of a sudden, he is "out of town", wont return my calls, sends a text that the check is in the mail, HA! heard that one before! Last night I sat in my truck down the street, waited about 20 and here he comes rolling in. Freaked him out. Told me I should have it in a few days. He mailed it last Thursday!...........from the same town that I live in.........in IOWA for gods sake! Don't take no week holmes. Told him that I needed the money now or else we are going to have problems. He busted out the check book right then. buthole


2t's in butthole ...... And holmes is spelled "homes" were not trying to solve mystery here


----------



## no tree to big

Oh yea I still got it! Well it was only a bucket removal but I killed it! 

Hey rope I was bad I didn't use a block... And I didn't even put a notch in most of um either  tear baby tear 
When I tied up the first log on the spar dude was like hey you forgot the notch I was like hah notches? What's that. Then dude says we'll how's the piece gonna fall over? Lol ima push , time is and I want a bonus!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> 2t's in butthole ...... And holmes is spelled "homes" were not trying to solve mystery here



"We're". Just sayin'.


----------



## woodchuck357

Yeah, there are several contractions spell check does not automatically put in the apostrophe!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

2treeornot2tree said:


> Drove 45 minutes to my first job of the day, and its raining. Radar was completely clear and the stupid weather man said should be a pleasant day. I think we should tar and feather these weather men when there wrong.



" Sir, there's a fifty percent chance this tree won't hit your house, but I want to get payed either way."

" Your shed is clear to partly damaged."

Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## [email protected]

*Holmes.*



treeclimber101 said:


> 2t's in butthole ...... And holmes is spelled "homes" were not trying to solve mystery here



I think he just forgot to CAPITALIZE the H, and forgot the apostrophe. Good job!


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> I think he just forgot to CAPITALIZE the H, and forgot the apostrophe. Good job!



not trying to be a #### here ......... But I believe it's "forgot an apostrophe" .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

Fun day at the ER.

My kid had a softball game this morning, they were using the auto-pitcher set at 32 mph. I was catching and let me just say I thought it a bit fast.

So my kid is back up to bat and one comes at her from the auto-pitcher, hits her hand and smashes her fingers into the bat. 

They ended up tossing her fingernail away, sewing up her finger and told us there was a possibility the nail would grow back.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Fun day at the ER.
> 
> My kid had a softball game this morning, they were using the auto-pitcher set at 32 mph. I was catching and let me just say I thought it a bit fast.
> 
> So my kid is back up to bat and one comes at her from the auto-pitcher, hits her hand and smashes her fingers into the bat.
> 
> They ended up tossing her fingernail away, sewing up her finger and told us there was a possibility the nail would grow back.



Your kid is the 2nd kid in the last 2 days that has had a finger crushed by a pitch , last nite my buddies kid got his pinky blown apart by hitting off his hands literally , he is worse shape though he has a cast to his elbow and may need surgery .


----------



## jefflovstrom

We need to ban softball.
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> We need to ban softball.
> Jeff :msp_sneaky:



My daughter would shrivel up !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Your kid is the 2nd kid in the last 2 days that has had a finger crushed by a pitch , last nite my buddies kid got his pinky blown apart by hitting off his hands literally , he is worse shape though he has a cast to his elbow and may need surgery .



That's interesting because the first time I saw them wheeling out the ole finger smasher I didn't think it was appropriate for 7 year olds. We have a hard time getting it to throw consistently and with the pandimonium and discourse you get with little girls picking buttercups in the outfeild while hurling "soft" balls at them in their " can barely see out of it " helmets I was a little nervous.

But the head coaches are dead set upon using the auto-pitcher. Good thing they only had it set on maim and disfigure rather than kill. It seems to me the whole ballpark is more dangerous than one of AA's jobsites.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> My daughter would shrivel up !



I hear that!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> We need to ban softball.
> Jeff :msp_sneaky:



Lol.. Sounds like the coaches at least need a good worker's comp policy!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. Sounds like the coaches at least need a good worker's comp policy!!



its unfortunate that these kids got hurt, but i hope this doesn't lead to ball bats with built-in hand guards, and body armour for arms.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> That's interesting because the first time I saw them wheeling out the ole finger smasher I didn't think it was appropriate for 7 year olds. We have a hard time getting it to throw consistently and with the pandimonium and discourse you get with little girls picking buttercups in the outfeild while hurling "soft" balls at them in their " can barely see out of it " helmets I was a little nervous.
> 
> But the head coaches are dead set upon using the auto-pitcher. Good thing they only had it set on maim and disfigure rather than kill. It seems to me the whole ballpark is more dangerous than one of AA's jobsites.



Kids get hurt .... Pitching machine or not they get jacked up , its beeter sitting getting fat playing video games and diabetes !


----------



## treeclimber101

Got to meet jareds family today , they are a bunch of good eggs , got to scare his wife because she thought I was taking them into camden LOL amd hopefully at least a decent toy chest will come from the load of cedar .


----------



## TheJollyLogger

If OSHA gets involved, with all that safety gear your daughter may never make it to second base.... wait a minute, have we finally found a good use for OSHA regs?


----------



## treemandan

TheJollyLogger said:


> If OSHA gets involved, with all that safety gear your daughter may never make it to second base.... wait a minute, have we finally found a good use for OSHA regs?



Yeah, maybe. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Kids get hurt .... Pitching machine or not they get jacked up , its beeter sitting getting fat playing video games and diabetes !



I think she's got me beat as I didn't get to go to the ER til I was 11... well I am sure I should have went before that its just that I covered it up and didn't tell anyone... either that or my parents just wrapped it up and told me to be quiet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Got to meet jareds family today , they are a bunch of good eggs , got to scare his wife because she thought I was taking them into camden LOL amd hopefully at least a decent toy chest will come from the load of cedar .



If i every get a free moment, i might get a toy chest built. Some day. Thanks again for the wood and lunch. It was tasty!


----------



## mckeetree

We lost our ass on a stump job yesterday. One of my guys gave the folks a bid of $350.00 last month to remove several "smallish" stumps six inches below the existing grade. Man, if I had bid that job I would have put at least $750.00 on that deal. I don't know what he was thinking. Nothing about those stumps was "smallish".


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> We lost our ass on a stump job yesterday. One of my guys gave the folks a bid of $350.00 last month to remove several "smallish" stumps six inches below the existing grade. Man, if I had bid that job I would have put at least $750.00 on that deal. I don't know what he was thinking. Nothing about those stumps was "smallish".



That is when you go buy a carbide chain and cut the stump below grade,,,
Jeff:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a lot done this weekend. Replaced front tires on trucks, dumped two trucks, printed out the safety meeting for Monday, and making sure that when I go to Murietta tomorrow, I dont get stopped at the scales. I hate going thru the scales,,
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> We lost our ass on a stump job yesterday. One of my guys gave the folks a bid of $350.00 last month to remove several "smallish" stumps six inches below the existing grade. Man, if I had bid that job I would have put at least $750.00 on that deal. I don't know what he was thinking. Nothing about those stumps was "smallish".



With my grinder, every stump is small. Lol. Love my 8018 Carlton.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I learned today that just because you own a welder does not mean you "are" a welder. Burned through quite a few 6013's on this little deal. 















Whatever, it's on there now. Realized a bit about how ####ed in the head I am today. Friday night's I'm just so relieved that whole week is over, but a couple days of ####ing around at a normal guy's pace leaves me restless and excited on a Sunday anticipating tomorrow's fresh kill.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I learned today that just because you own a welder does not mean you "are" a welder. Burned through quite a few 6013's on this little deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, it's on there now. Realized a bit about how ####ed in the head I am today. Friday night's I'm just so relieved that whole week is over, but a couple days of ####ing around at a normal guy's pace leaves me restless and excited on a Sunday anticipating tomorrow's fresh kill.



Probly woodnt be soes bad ifin use wharnt soes drunk at da tim.

Did you clean the area real good? Looks like it was dirty or you were moving the stick around to much. Maybe turn the heat down and weld slower in a side to side motion. Of course you could saved a lot of trouble by getting one of those jacks that fit into the triangle and just bolted it on which would have left you with more time for drinking and anticipating.

I haven't replaced a trailer jack since I fired all my employees and didn't hire new ones.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> I learned today that just because you own a welder does not mean you "are" a welder. Burned through quite a few 6013's on this little deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, it's on there now. Realized a bit about how ####ed in the head I am today. Friday night's I'm just so relieved that whole week is over, but a couple days of ####ing around at a normal guy's pace leaves me restless and excited on a Sunday anticipating tomorrow's fresh kill.



You got proxity in your weld. Didnt get it cleaned enough before welding. Oh yeah it also looks like a chicken #### on your weld.


----------



## ropensaddle

Finally someone that welds like me  Turn that ####er up and burn thoser sticks


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> You got proxity in your weld. Didnt get it cleaned enough before welding. Oh yeah it also looks like a chicken #### on your weld.



PROXITY!!?? Well eeessscuuuuussse ME! I never figured a dumb Pequeian would know such a word much less be able to use it. Now let me get my dictionary.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> PROXITY!!?? Well eeessscuuuuussse ME! I never figured a dumb Pequeian would know such a word much less be able to use it. Now let me get my dictionary.



File it under inclusions :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> File it under inclusions :hmm3grin2orange:



Shouldn't you be dodging a tornado or something? 


I never like stick welding, something about the ergonomics. But with these wire feeds its just clean, find a good heat range and wire speed and there you go.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Well this is what I cleaned it to pretty much. Grind more, I guess? Had the welder at 105 if I remember right with 6013 rod.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Shouldn't you be dodging a tornado or something?
> 
> 
> I never like stick welding, something about the ergonomics. But with these wire feeds its just clean, find a good heat range and wire speed and there you go.



Tornado is tuesday thingy and yes a good wire feed can make anyone an ok welder even me


----------



## Pelorus

What diameter rod you using, Blake's? I don't want to jump on the "your welding sucks" bandwagon or anything like that, but I think you need more amps, and take yer time. I've heard 6013 referred to as "idiot rod" cause it is pretty easy to weld with. I like 7014, but it doesn't have great penetration.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Tornado is tuesday thingy and yes a good wire feed can make anyone an ok welder even me



Well you just watch out and take care. Seems like everything is getting ready to blow if not allready blown. Only we got is some not so chilly drizzle.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Well this is what I cleaned it to pretty much. Grind more, I guess? Had the welder at 105 if I remember right with 6013 rod.



pretty hot most stuff 70 amps will do thats why the splatter happened but then my welds look ugly too lol but they hold up!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Shouldn't you be dodging a tornado or something?
> 
> 
> I never like stick welding, something about the ergonomics. But with these wire feeds its just clean, find a good heat range and wire speed and there you go.



Never used a mig myself but I hear that any monkey can weld with one. I could have pulled it into the shop at our lot and used one but I wanted to practice with the old stick we own.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Pelorus said:


> What diameter rod you using, Blake's? I don't want to jump on the "your welding sucks" bandwagon or anything like that, but I think you need more amps, and take yer time. I've heard 6013 referred to as "idiot rod" cause it is pretty easy to weld with. I like 7014, but it doesn't have great penetration.



You're an idiot if you think my welding doesn't suck so no worries! Lol. 1/8th inch rod.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Well this is what I cleaned it to pretty much. Grind more, I guess? Had the welder at 105 if I remember right with 6013 rod.



I think you are just jumping the stick around to much. Watch some youtube to get the idea. As far as getting the right heat setting you just have to figure out what's good for your welder.


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> What diameter rod you using, Blake's? I don't want to jump on the "your welding sucks" bandwagon or anything like that, but I think you need more amps, and take yer time. I've heard 6013 referred to as "idiot rod" cause it is pretty easy to weld with. I like 7014, but it doesn't have great penetration.



come on! There's room, hop on and go fer a ride!


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> You got proxity in your weld. Didnt get it cleaned enough before welding. Oh yeah it also looks like a chicken #### on your weld.



Porosity.


----------



## mckeetree

I've seen a couple guys on here that are pretty damn good welders.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's a ####ing jack , it's welded on there and looks like it will hold a trailer , so good job mustafa !


----------



## Blakesmaster

mckeetree said:


> I've seen a couple guys on here that are pretty damn good welders.



Yes, there are. Metals406 built me an oversized porta wrap in trade for an old saddle of mine. Can't find a pic right now but it was quality work.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> Well this is what I cleaned it to pretty much. Grind more, I guess? Had the welder at 105 if I remember right with 6013 rod.



chris you can use up some of that pent up energy hand sanding the bondo to cover up those welds! just kidding man

"never weld more in the morning than you can grind off in the afternoon"


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> It's a ####ing jack , it's welded on there and looks like it will hold a trailer , so good job mustafa !



Ah he called him Mustafa! How fitting!

You need to be a tough stubborn cantakerous curmugdeon to stick weld soes I guess with just a little pratice Mustafa should get the hang of it.


Anyway, i have been in a pissed off mood ever since I started reading The Grapes of Wrath again. I was reading The 7 Habits of Sucessful People but to me it just sounded like they ought to call it How to Put Up With Other People's Bull#### or Everybody Needs a Little Talcum Powder. 

I weeded the garden today and ran the wacker around the yard. I got smacked in the lip with a rock so I got my forestry helmet. Using the earmuffs only seems to deepen the roar to me.


When we were in the ER yesterday there was a guy with his hand ripped open from a weed wacker. Said he had a solid blade on it and tried to untangle some vines from it, he did not shut it off to do so.

Drove into King of Prissass today to look at a job, just did a drive by. Had the family with me and we stopped by the mall. My wife wanted to get our kid a new jacket but I was able to get the blood out of the old one. I bought them a meatball sandwich at the foodcourt and asked the mustafa joe looking sob behind the counter if there was a shortage of meatballs cause he only put 3 on it. I welcomed him to America and told him it was the land of plenty so he eyeballed me as he reached fer another ####ing meatball. 

I do think the world is turning gay and they are all at the mall wearing flipflops and rectanglular glasses and selling cheap tight fitting clothes. I grabbed a soccer ball at kicked it around Old Navy, started a riot but I was able to dissapate into the clothes racks and watch the proccedings from the sidelines like an innocent bystander.

I let my wife and kid go nuts while I hoovered letchingly while taking in all the sights. Somebody must have really shopped til they dropped cause the EMTs were all over her, hauled her out on a gurney they did.

There is a store in there called Urban Outfitters where you can buy a pair of Chuck Taylors for 50 bucks. Better get yer ass down there and get a pair before they are all gone.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Ah he called him Mustafa! How fitting!
> 
> You need to be a tough stubborn cantakerous curmugdeon to stick weld soes I guess with just a little pratice Mustafa should get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, i have been in a pissed off mood ever since I started reading The Grapes of Wrath again. I was reading The 7 Habits of Sucessful People but to me it just sounded like they ought to call it How to Put Up With Other People's Bull#### or Everybody Needs a Little Talcum Powder.
> 
> I weeded the garden today and ran the wacker around the yard. I got smacked in the lip with a rock so I got my forestry helmet. Using the earmuffs only seems to deepen the roar to me.
> 
> 
> When we were in the ER yesterday there was a guy with his hand ripped open from a weed wacker. Said he had a solid blade on it and tried to untangle some vines from it, he did not shut it off to do so.
> 
> Drove into King of Prissass today to look at a job, just did a drive by. Had the family with me and we stopped by the mall. My wife wanted to get our kid a new jacket but I was able to get the blood out of the old one. I bought them a meatball sandwich at the foodcourt and asked the mustafa joe looking sob behind the counter if there was a shortage of meatballs cause he only put 3 on it. I welcomed him to America and told him it was the land of plenty so he eyeballed me as he reached fer another ####ing meatball.
> 
> I do think the world is turning gay and they are all at the mall wearing flipflops and rectanglular glasses and selling cheap tight fitting clothes. I grabbed a soccer ball at kicked it around Old Navy, started a riot but I was able to dissapate into the clothes racks and watch the proccedings from the sidelines like an innocent bystander.
> 
> I let my wife and kid go nuts while I hoovered letchingly while taking in all the sights. Somebody must have really shopped til they dropped cause the EMTs were all over her, hauled her out on a gurney they did.
> 
> There is a store in there called Urban Outfitters where you can buy a pair of Chuck Taylors for 50 bucks. Better get yer ass down there and get a pair before they are all gone.



I still wear docs , anyway I can tell yur haff in the bag , soes whatever , tomorrow I am gonna hit it hard , last night I spent 4 hours puking .... And today pretty much did nuffin , fitting I guess for the lords day !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I still wear docs , anyway I can tell yur haff in the bag , soes whatever , tomorrow I am gonna hit it hard , last night I spent 4 hours puking .... And today pretty much did nuffin , fitting I guess for the lords day !



Its better to be haff in the bag than, uh, um you know what? #### it, I'm crawling all the way in. 

I am getting backed up with work as well but tomorrow I am taking my kid back to the doctors to get her bandage checked and changed.


----------



## beastmaster

*I'll get out and look next time!*

I get little jobs kicked down to me from some company's around town. I went out and bidded this one. Its in the front yard, I just drove up checked it out and called in what I thought was a high bid, to remove it. I figure I'd drop it in the street. Only after the lady checked out all my references and what not. I get the job.
She's an attorney on top of every thing else, but seems like a nice enough person. It has to be done on a saturday cuz she want to be there while its being done. 
I bid it 650.00. She says I'm way under the next lowest bid. That makes me wonder what I missed. I show up to do it and I notice she has a brick walkway that circles round the front. If I free fall that sucker it'll more them likely crank it. I'm by my self so I suit up and head to the top. Chunking down palm isn't hard once you get the head off. Getting the head off is a pain that you'll never know unless you've done one. Now the wind is kicking up so I have to bundle up the fronds and lower them. It didn't look like that many from the ground.
Any way I started at 8:00 and I have it all down to the ground by 10:30. I came down once about half way done to clean up the yard and move chucks out of the way. I was worried I may of under estimated the weight, but got it right on the money, cost 67.00 to dump. It took longer then I thought it would, but I still don't see how I was the lowest bid. I got another palm removal across the street to bid too. 
I called my O'l lady to help me rake and blow the small stuff and was out of there by 1:00, including lunch, A good day.View attachment 296319


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> I get little jobs kicked down to me from some company's around town. I went out and bidded this one. Its in the front yard, I just drove up checked it out and called in what I thought was a high bid, to remove it. I figure I'd drop it in the street. Only after the lady checked out all my references and what not. I get the job.
> She's an attorney on top of every thing else, but seems like a nice enough person. It has to be done on a saturday cuz she want to be there while its being done.
> I bid it 650.00. She says I'm way under the next lowest bid. That makes me wonder what I missed. I show up to do it and I notice she has a brick walkway that circles round the front. If I free fall that sucker it'll more them likely crank it. I'm by my self so I suit up and head to the top. Chunking down palm isn't hard once you get the head off. Getting the head off is a pain that you'll never know unless you've done one. Now the wind is kicking up so I have to bundle up the fronds and lower them. It didn't look like that many from the ground.
> Any way I started at 8:00 and I have it all down to the ground by 10:30. I came down once about half way done to clean up the yard and move chucks out of the way. I was worried I may of under estimated the weight, but got it right on the money, cost 67.00 to dump. It took longer then I thought it would, but I still don't see how I was the lowest bid. I got another palm removal across the street to bid too.
> I called my O'l lady to help me rake and blow the small stuff and was out of there by 1:00, including lunch, A good day.View attachment 296319



You are a tough old bastid!!
Now tell me where I can dump palm!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> last night I spent 4 hours puking ....



Damn...what happened?


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Damn...what happened?



Don't know ! But I still feel like #### .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't know ! But I still feel like #### .



There's a stomach bug going around. I was sick 2.5 days last week.


----------



## ropensaddle

2treeornot2tree said:


> There's a stomach bug going around. I was sick 2.5 days last week.



I hate the 24 hour one I got it 9 years ago sat on toilet and puked into tub all night was better next day but what a night .


----------



## Blakesmaster

If every day went like today I would be a very content man. Bid this job thinking a day for the tree and wood, half day for the stump. Flopped the butt at 10:30 and was rolling off, check in hand by 2:00. Home by 5:00 with a cold one is a rarity these days.


----------



## beastmaster

*Suppose to be an easy day*

Woke up feeling a little sick. Thought about calling in, but all the equipment was already at the job, and I was bringing the other climber, so I decided to toughen it out. Went out to my truck to leave and the battery was dead. Left the parking lights on all night. Jumped it and got on. By the time I get to the job I'm really feeling bad. I'm thinning a pomagranet hedge, not to hard. I start breaking out in cold sweats, so I tell the boss lets do the importent stuff now because I'm getting sicker by the min. He asks if I'm up to cutting some fire clearance to keep the ground crew busy, so I blast out a section along a fence line, should keep them busy, when I notice I'm head high in poison oak. Great. I then start showing the other climber the job and as were walking throu the under brush he tells me, Wade don't move, I ask what is it as I freeze in place, He says,"I don't know the word in English",I say is the word snake? he says yes big one, I slowly look down and there is a four foot Gopher snake right at my feet. Now I feel better. Lot of rattle snakes where were working. I capture the snake and show the crew. What a bunch of babys, their yelling and screaming for me to stay away.(at lest that was fun).
now before I can go home I need to remove a big sycamore branch that is growing throu some cactus thats 20 feet tall. The HO doesn't want the cactus harmed. The crane lifts me up above the cactus and I lower my self in it and carefully start cutting it out. Almost was done, when I get a rear end full of needles . The crew still remembering the snake incident, are laughing their asses off. It's hard to be dignified with cactus needles in your rear. I came down and called it a day. Never felt so good to be home.


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> Woke up feeling a little sick. Thought about calling in, but all the equipment was already at the job, and I was bringing the other climber, so I decided to toughen it out. Went out to my truck to leave and the battery was dead. Left the parking lights on all night. Jumped it and got on. By the time I get to the job I'm really feeling bad. I'm thinning a pomagranet hedge, not to hard. I start breaking out in cold sweats, so I tell the boss lets do the importent stuff now because I'm getting sicker by the min. He asks if I'm up to cutting some fire clearance to keep the ground crew busy, so I blast out a section along a fence line, should keep them busy, when I notice I'm head high in poison oak. Great. I then start showing the other climber the job and as were walking throu the under brush he tells me, Wade don't move, I ask what is it as I freeze in place, He says,"I don't know the word in English",I say is the word snake? he says yes big one, I slowly look down and there is a four foot Gopher snake right at my feet. Now I feel better. Lot of rattle snakes where were working. I capture the snake and show the crew. What a bunch of babys, their yelling and screaming for me to stay away.(at lest that was fun).
> now before I can go home I need to remove a big sycamore branch that is growing throu some cactus thats 20 feet tall. The HO doesn't want the cactus harmed. The crane lifts me up above the cactus and I lower my self in it and carefully start cutting it out. Almost was done, when I get a rear end full of needles . The crew still remembering the snake incident, are laughing their asses off. It's hard to be dignified with cactus needles in your rear. I came down and called it a day. Never felt so good to be home.


Lol so is your new name pokeymon


----------



## deevo

View attachment 296471
View attachment 296472


----------



## beastmaster

What a day. I get home and I'm rolling up some rope and one has a knot in it, I'm loosening it using my front teeth like I always do, but this time My whole front tooth breaks off$$$$$I just paid off 8,000.00 worth of bridgework. Sure hope my wife never leaves me, because I'd have a hard time getting a date with this new smile. 
I don't know if I'm working tomorrow, I got one eye swelled shut from poison oak, but I am feeling better. Man what a day


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> What a day. I get home and I'm rolling up some rope and one has a knot in it, I'm loosening it using my front teeth like I always do, but this time My whole front tooth breaks off$$$$$I just paid off 8,000.00 worth of bridgework. Sure hope my wife never leaves me, because I'd have a hard time getting a date with this new smile.
> I don't know if I'm working tomorrow, I got one eye swelled shut from poison oak, but I am feeling better. Man what a day



Well It should get better lets hope :monkey:


----------



## [email protected]

*Toof!*



beastmaster said:


> What a day. I get home and I'm rolling up some rope and one has a knot in it, I'm loosening it using my front teeth like I always do, but this time My whole front tooth breaks off$$$$$I just paid off 8,000.00 worth of bridgework. Sure hope my wife never leaves me, because I'd have a hard time getting a date with this new smile.
> I don't know if I'm working tomorrow, I got one eye swelled shut from poison oak, but I am feeling better. Man what a day



Wow, with that kinda luck, you might be better served staying in bed for a week ...maybe it'll wear off!


----------



## cfield

What a nightmare in Oklahoma yesterday! Makes ya wonder why tornados always hit schools full of inocent kids instead of prisons full of low lifes. I have 2 kids and I cant imagine what those parents are going thru. Makes a bad day at tree work seem pretty insignifigant.


----------



## mckeetree

cfield said:


> What a nightmare in Oklahoma yesterday! Makes ya wonder why tornados always hit schools full of inocent kids instead of prisons full of low lifes. I have 2 kids and I cant imagine what those parents are going thru. Makes a bad day at tree work seem pretty insignifigant.



That is terrible what happened there. Many of those people lost everything they had. The Federal Government needs to step in and offer some real help to those folks instead of trying to help out other countries that don't like us to start with.


----------



## deevo

cfield said:


> What a nightmare in Oklahoma yesterday! Makes ya wonder why tornados always hit schools full of inocent kids instead of prisons full of low lifes. I have 2 kids and I cant imagine what those parents are going thru. Makes a bad day at tree work seem pretty insignifigant.



Yeah I was watching it on CNN terrible, very tragic and sad for sure.


----------



## deevo

We got a decent storm here today as well, got a whole crap load of work for tomorrow and piling up as we speak!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS

beastmaster said:


> What a day. I get home and I'm rolling up some rope and one has a knot in it, I'm loosening it using my front teeth like I always do, but this time My whole front tooth breaks off$$$$$I just paid off 8,000.00 worth of bridgework. Sure hope my wife never leaves me, because I'd have a hard time getting a date with this new smile.
> I don't know if I'm working tomorrow, I got one eye swelled shut from poison oak, but I am feeling better. Man what a day



Sounds like you need better knots.. or maybe a pair of vise-grips. Just saying.


----------



## sgreanbeans

A+ Tree Service


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> A+ Tree Service



They either look ready to cut a tree ...... or smoke a blunt ! Must be fairly simple to get bonding there since beavis and butthead managed to work it out !


----------



## Pelorus

them boyz sound affordable.


----------



## ropensaddle

Pelorus said:


> them boyz sound affordable.



Hope the wind don't blow they might fly off


----------



## treemandan

" A drink for all my friends!"






It was a beautiful day! A sticky, hot, humid beautiful day. The kind of day that might want to make you smack Jeff Lovstrom if he started with his hitch pin bull####... and I guess, with that, you all should now know why I could never hold a real job huh? But trust me, if somebody ever lost my hitch pin I'd kill em first degree!

I went out and beat on a couple Kwanzan cherries with my Corona bull clipper. I think Marvin makes a better unit, this Corona is always getting jammed and stuck.

Then I scampered to the tippy tippy tops of a couple 50 foot birch tree and popped the heads off with my handsaw then hogtied them with some dynamic cable/rope. I used 1/2 inch, I forget the name brand, it was a tighter braid than Nerez, it was hollow braid.

I lit out of there around 3 and went to seek shelter in my basement, there was a message from the guy I contacted from Craigslist about a cap for my truck so I hit the road to Chester to snatch it up before it was gone.









The guy seemed appalled because my truck is blue, the cap is silver and I wasn't going to paint it to match. My wife even said my truck doesn't look cool anymore. She told me she married me cause i looked cool. After 20 years I told her that looks are deceiving but, really, it doesn't look to bad does it? Its a direct fit for 300 bucks. I coated the entire underneath of the truck with Fluid Film, smells better than Reg's hair, its got lanolin in it. I Jareded the guy down from 350. I usually don't like to Jared a person but can you blame Jared? The guy who sells used caps down the road wanted 500 bucks for a caulked up POS AND wanted my crossover tool box in trade. The was no Jareding him down.







I am probably not even going to scrape off the stickers. GUTS, GLORY, RAM ! Who is gonna argue with that statement? I had no idea what I was buying when I bought the truck but I guess I have to live up to it now.

I tried to pry some info about the Freemason sticker from the guy I bought it from but he was having none of it. He asked if I was a Freemason and when I said no he told me to leave before he sicced his pitbull on me. He told his kid to get the clamps for the cap out of his truck, when the kid said he couldn't find them I told the guy he sounded like the last person I hired and he laughed. 








Then I had to change the bandage on my kid's finger. She didn't want me to take a picture of it and started to cry. When she was the doctor's for a follow up visit she was freaking out, in one hysterical breath she said, " Is it going to hurt!!? Are you going to cut me !!?? Can I still go to field day!!?? So cute, so cute. 







See how bashful? Do you like my work? I picked that trick up from watching the the doctor in the ER. Her pediatrician could barely figure it out and proclaimed, " I don't know how to do this". I was about to open my mouth and ask if we were just paying her to walk around in frilly high heels but I didn't want to upset my kid anymore than she allready was and also, considering she ain't Jeff Lovstrom, I probably would have got smacked.

Anyway, i am using 5/8ths tubular gauze, there is a little trick you do to after the final run at the fingertip, twist it and bring it back down, cut it down the middle and tie it off at the wrist. I couldn't find tubular gauze at CVS but was able to get some at the old timey pharmacy. The ER doctor did with anasthetic, boy I wish I had some of that cause that little girl don't want nobody messing with that finger now. I have to change it everday, she is slowly allowing me to operate without hollering at me.


----------



## Pelorus

A post like that one Dan is like a 5 course dinner in a Chinese restaurant. You don't know what kinda critter they are fixin' to feed you next.


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> A post like that one Dan is like a 5 course dinner in a Chinese restaurant. You don't know what kinda critter they are fixin' to feed you next.



Life is like a box of critters... from a Chinese restuarant.

Speaking of critters:

The mulch I put down in our flower garden is attracting bees like crazy. I got some ground mulch from the township which is made from tree branches, not the leaf mulch. And I chipped some red cedar and used that for the walkway. I don't recall ever seeing bees like that. I am not sure what kind they are, they look like skinny bumble bees with a deeper shade of yellow. My wife was out there planting flowers, they didn't bother her but I am wondering if they are nesting in the mulch and might make a problem. 

Its common for bees to swarm in when you are making cuts on trees in the middle of the hot dry summer looking for moisture but I am not sure what is up with these guys.

Also the carpenter bees are in full force. I like to get a beer buzz and a tennis racket to handle them but it seems they have me outnumbered this year. They are getting behind the gutters and drilling in so I can't get at their holes with Pyrinthin and plug them. I am going to have to remove the gutter, do the abatement, paint then reinstall the gutters. Critters, you never know. I mean you take a swing at one of those, miss and it just hovers and stares you down, maybe makes an advance on you. If I recall only the females have stingers


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> " A drink for all my friends!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day! A sticky, hot, humid beautiful day. The kind of day that might want to make you smack Jeff Lovstrom if he started with his hitch pin bull####... and I guess, with that, you all should now know why I could never hold a real job huh? But trust me, if somebody ever lost my hitch pin I'd kill em first degree!
> 
> I went out and beat on a couple Kwanzan cherries with my Corona bull clipper. I think Marvin makes a better unit, this Corona is always getting jammed and stuck.
> 
> Then I scampered to the tippy tippy tops of a couple 50 foot birch tree and popped the heads off with my handsaw then hogtied them with some dynamic cable/rope. I used 1/2 inch, I forget the name brand, it was a tighter braid than Nerez, it was hollow braid.
> 
> I lit out of there around 3 and went to seek shelter in my basement, there was a message from the guy I contacted from Craigslist about a cap for my truck so I hit the road to Chester to snatch it up before it was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy seemed appalled because my truck is blue, the cap is silver and I wasn't going to paint it to match. My wife even said my truck doesn't look cool anymore. She told me she married me cause i looked cool. After 20 years I told her that looks are deceiving but, really, it doesn't look to bad does it? Its a direct fit for 300 bucks. I coated the entire underneath of the truck with Fluid Film, smells better than Reg's hair, its got lanolin in it. I Jareded the guy down from 350. I usually don't like to Jared a person but can you blame Jared? The guy who sells used caps down the road wanted 500 bucks for a caulked up POS AND wanted my crossover tool box in trade. The was no Jareding him down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am probably not even going to scrape off the stickers. GUTS, GLORY, RAM ! Who is gonna argue with that statement? I had no idea what I was buying when I bought the truck but I guess I have to live up to it now.
> 
> I tried to pry some info about the Freemason sticker from the guy I bought it from but he was having none of it. He asked if I was a Freemason and when I said no he told me to leave before he sicced his pitbull on me. He told his kid to get the clamps for the cap out of his truck, when the kid said he couldn't find them I told the guy he sounded like the last person I hired and he laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to change the bandage on my kid's finger. She didn't want me to take a picture of it and started to cry. When she was the doctor's for a follow up visit she was freaking out, in one hysterical breath she said, " Is it going to hurt!!? Are you going to cut me !!?? Can I still go to field day!!?? So cute, so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how bashful? Do you like my work? I picked that trick up from watching the the doctor in the ER. Her pediatrician could barely figure it out and proclaimed, " I don't know how to do this". I was about to open my mouth and ask if we were just paying her to walk around in frilly high heels but I didn't want to upset my kid anymore than she allready was and also, considering she ain't Jeff Lovstrom, I probably would have got smacked.
> 
> Anyway, i am using 5/8ths tubular gauze, there is a little trick you do to after the final run at the fingertip, twist it and bring it back down, cut it down the middle and tie it off at the wrist. I couldn't find tubular gauze at CVS but was able to get some at the old timey pharmacy. The ER doctor did with anasthetic, boy I wish I had some of that cause that little girl don't want nobody messing with that finger now. I have to change it everday, she is slowly allowing me to operate without hollering at me.



Glad you learned something from me finally.


----------



## squad143

I have a crew working up north this week. I'd be there too but had to teach Tuesday and Thursday for another instructor who is off injured. Since my Wednesday was free, I did some contract climbing for my buddies company. Finished early and since the Arborist store that I go to was nearby, I stopped off and spent a little bit more than I made today. 

Oh, well..... such is life.:msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Glad you learned something from me finally.



Yer damn RIGHT! No more MR Nice guy. I mean why bother try to be something I am not?

I have learned a lot from all you guys here.

1. How to drop a tree across I 95 from Daniel Murphy
2. How to make a proper collar cut from NCtree... and be a douchebag at the same time
3. Proper hair care techniques from Reg Coates
4. How to keep track of my hitch pins from Jeff Lovstrom
5. That most cops are really as scared as you are from Treepig
6. How to shoot a person dead and get away with it from Del Corbin... and that being a certfied arborist is about as useful as tits on a bull.
7. That not everybody in Jersey is a straight up prick from 101... but being a douchebag is fun anyway.
8. How not to run a tree company from MDS... Shut up, I love ya prickface, can't stand ya, but I love ya.
9. God only knows how much I learned from the wonderful people in the WTF forum. Thank you so much you ####ing freaks.
10. People who drive Subaru's in Pequea don't live very long from 2tree.

Gee, THANK EVERBODY! Drinks for all my friends!


----------



## treemandan

squad143 said:


> I have a crew working up north this week. I'd be there too but had to teach Tuesday and Thursday for another instructor who is off injured. Since my Wednesday was free, I did some contract climbing for my buddies company. Finished early and since the Arborist store that I go to was nearby, I stopped off and spent a little bit more than I made today.
> 
> Oh, well..... such is life.:msp_smile:



Good, good, yer keeping in stride of the American Philosophy then I see.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Been running balls out for the past three weeks. 10-12 hours on the trees and 2-3 hours on the estimates every day. Been bangin', new chipper swallowing up the work like no one's bidness. Barely noticed the calls started falling off about a week or so ago we were so damn swamped. Well today I pretty much finished the last job on the list with a small exception or two on dinkys I sold this week. Whatever, gonna make it a long weekend. Just did a shot of whiskey and popped the top on a coor's. Happy fri...er...Thursday...ya bunch of pole smokers....


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Been running balls out for the past three weeks. 10-12 hours on the trees and 2-3 hours on the estimates every day. Been bangin', new chipper swallowing up the work like no one's bidness. Barely noticed the calls started falling off about a week or so ago we were so damn swamped. Well today I pretty much finished the last job on the list with a small exception or two on dinkys I sold this week. Whatever, gonna make it a long weekend. Just did a shot of whiskey and popped the top on a coor's. Happy fri...er...Thursday...ya bunch of pole smokers....



Haha whatevea Levi :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Close quarters today ,










and I was informed @ 6am this mourning that the red truck don't run , we knocked out the 2 doubles by the drive as well got there at 8am and were poolside by 4:30pm , with empty trucks ready for tomorrow's adventure


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Been running balls out for the past three weeks. 10-12 hours on the trees and 2-3 hours on the estimates every day. Been bangin', new chipper swallowing up the work like no one's bidness. Barely noticed the calls started falling off about a week or so ago we were so damn swamped. Well today I pretty much finished the last job on the list with a small exception or two on dinkys I sold this week. Whatever, gonna make it a long weekend. Just did a shot of whiskey and popped the top on a coor's. Happy fri...er...Thursday...ya bunch of pole smokers....



Better learn to pace yourselves , 14 hours a day dedicated to trees is about 5 too many ! Next thing you'll know is 45 and a bad back and a wiped mind !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Close quarters today ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I was informed @ 6am this mourning that the red truck don't run , we knocked out the 2 doubles by the drive as well got there at 8am and were poolside by 4:30pm , with empty trucks ready for tomorrow's adventure



What are you taking wraps around, that lamppost?:hmm3grin2orange:
Lol.. them is some tight quarters.. with everything crammed in there like that, the neighbors are liable to think asplundh is having a tag sale!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> What are you taking wraps around, that lamppost?:hmm3grin2orange:
> Lol.. them is some tight quarters.. with everything crammed in there like that, the neighbors are liable to think asplundh is having a tag sale!!



Yea everything you said ....... Honestly paul Ive been raking it in with that orange truck so you can suck it sideways ! Maybe you can ##### about some texting flunkies and make us all wanna hang ourselves some more


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea everything you said ....... Honestly paul Ive been raking it in with that orange truck so you can suck it sideways ! Maybe you can ##### about some texting flunkies and make us all wanna hang ourselves some more



I'm just kidding man, sounds like you're doing fine!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea everything you said ....... Honestly paul Ive been raking it in with that orange truck so you can suck it sideways ! Maybe you can ##### about some texting flunkies and make us all wanna hang ourselves some more



But seriously, if you think those are "close quarters", well, to me that looks like some first year trainee type job me.. but whatever. I'm glad you're so content with where you're at!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I am just gonna drop it man , i feel you love to drag me down to your level anymore , i can go weeks without a single ill minded post and you hate that , content with a decent job a great wife two great kids and a home that " I own " while putting my wife through full time schooling ..... Yea I'm pretty content .... So if painted chippers and trucks are what you have when you've made it ! LOL you go ahead i will meet ya there ! So stay safe out there


----------



## deevo

[Good stuff Eddie, Monster tree would of murphed it off the wires!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Better learn to pace yourselves , 14 hours a day dedicated to trees is about 5 too many ! Next thing you'll know is 45 and a bad back and a wiped mind !



That's the reason I push as hard as I do now, don't want to be doing it this way in 15 years.


----------



## treeclimber101

I just got this picture of my son about ready to make a catch ......the streak is the ball


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I've been busy here too. This job was a pretty good drive so I didn't want to haul the skidsteer over so I loaded with the winch.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> That's the reason I push as hard as I do now, don't want to be doing it this way in 15 years.



Haha I said that thirty years ago now I just keep on keeping on. Only retirement I will see is the lotto if I'm very lucky


----------



## ropensaddle

Mike Cantolina said:


> I've been busy here too. This job was a pretty good drive so I didn't want to haul the skidsteer over so I loaded with the winch.



Nice to have options I always wanted to put a beam out the back of a split dump with a beam hoist so it would slide. I guess you just winch it up and shove her in or slide choker down to hoist it in?
I put a boom on my 65 and hooked a atv winch to it it loads 700 lbs fairly well but I won't show a picture too embarrassing :monkey: Its for the same reason to cut down on trips or to get where a four wheel drive is needed!


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Yeah, I slide the choker back and winch it on in. I got six logs in but the top row was much more difficult.


----------



## mattfr12

Mike Cantolina said:


> Yeah, I slide the choker back and winch it on in. I got six logs in but the top row was much more difficult.



That thing is pretty neat. You ever make a video of you guys loading with it? I've never seen that before, I was going to put a warn on the front of my dump since its only 2wd.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

No video yet, I'll try to remember next time. I don't use it often but it can sure save on long drives.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> I am just gonna drop it man , i feel you love to drag me down to your level anymore , i can go weeks without a single ill minded post and you hate that , content with a decent job a great wife two great kids and a home that " I own " while putting my wife through full time schooling ..... Yea I'm pretty content .... So if painted chippers and trucks are what you have when you've made it ! LOL you go ahead i will meet ya there ! So stay safe out there



Whatever, youre a chit talking dbag just own it. Quit tryin to be so sensitive, its pathetic.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Whatever, youre a chit talking dbag just own it. Quit tryin to be so sensitive, its pathetic.



Whatever........... to you too .


----------



## sgreanbeans

Been rainy here, was going to go out yesterday, but it kept spittin all morning, so I stayed in. Soon as I let the guys go, then it gets sunny. Always pisses me off! Oh well, kicked back and played in the garden. Predicting epic level crops this year. Tried the Garden of Eden this year. Growing a ghost pepper, cant wait to trick someone into trying it!

Signed a large removal yesterday of a topped oak. I bid it about 3 years ago to prune and was "way to expensive" I preached the gospel to him about topping, but he didn't wanna hear it, so he hired the local Topping pro, now the tree is toast. It was kinda funny, he starts with a "Remember when you told me............" 


Local news paper calls me, tells me that they are running a article about storm damage and trees, asks if I would like to be a part of it, then she starts breaking out pricing. PRICING! I ask her who else was going to be in it, it was a mix of hacks and pros. No thanks, Ill pass! Don't want to see my name next to crackie's. I thought this was a article! But it was just a paid advertisement.........bummer.


You all have a safe and fun Memorial Day, but remember why we have it. Poor a beer on a curb sort of thing.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Been rainy here, was going to go out yesterday, but it kept spittin all morning, so I stayed in. Soon as I let the guys go, then it gets sunny. Always pisses me off! Oh well, kicked back and played in the garden. Predicting epic level crops this year. Tried the Garden of Eden this year. Growing a ghost pepper, cant wait to trick someone into trying it!
> 
> Signed a large removal yesterday of a topped oak. I bid it about 3 years ago to prune and was "way to expensive" I preached the gospel to him about topping, but he didn't wanna hear it, so he hired the local Topping pro, now the tree is toast. It was kinda funny, he starts with a "Remember when you told me............"
> 
> 
> Local news paper calls me, tells me that they are running a article about storm damage and trees, asks if I would like to be a part of it, then she starts breaking out pricing. PRICING! I ask her who else was going to be in it, it was a mix of hacks and pros. No thanks, Ill pass! Don't want to see my name next to crackie's. I thought this was a article! But it was just a paid advertisement.........bummer.
> 
> 
> You all have a safe and fun Memorial Day, but remember why we have it. Poor a beer on a curb sort of thing.





Ah yes the spring flush of advertizing scams lol I ask them to hold and go on working


----------



## Reg

Big maple yesterday at cowichan lake and some firs after. Lotta driving and time in the tree. Long day.View attachment 296906
View attachment 296907
View attachment 296908


----------



## treeclimber101

Apparently I am doing something wrong when other people have houses like this as extras




I am gonna ask to live here and as payment I will knock out all the trees like this on the property


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Apparently I am doing something wrong when other people have houses like this as extras
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna ask to live here and as payment I will knock out all the trees like this on the property



The other day we work at this place that had a guest house for there guest house... People is weird


----------



## mic687

Took down a good size willow today, leave everything just get it on the ground my favorite kind of job.View attachment 296982
View attachment 296983


----------



## jefflovstrom

Massive production day. We got to chip on site but had to take all the wood. 
It was a beautiful day! Got some good pics because the day was perfect.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Massive production day. We got to chip on site but had to take all the wood.
> It was a beautiful day! Got some good pics because the day was perfect.
> Jeff :smile2:



I had a dream last night where you were working for me and you had some sort of problem with constipation. Isn't that crazy the things people dream?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I had a dream last night where you were working for me and you had some sort of problem with constipation. Isn't that crazy the things people dream?



Yup.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup.
> Jeff



Yup.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Yup.



I think it's extremely gay you had a dream pertaining to any aspect of Jeff's ass ! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeclimber101

I was out last nite at a game came home hung for a bit and went too bed , I took a glass of water with ice , slept for so little time I woke back up and still had ice in the glass ! ####ing hate working Saturdays . And I about 5 hours I am gonna be reminded why I hate drinking ! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Hows yur head Eddie! Marine Hangover cure, it works: Get ya a qt of Gatorade, slam that sucker down, no matter how much you think your going to puke, slam it down, every drop. Then take 2 advil, others wont work, has to be Advil, don't ask why, I don't know. But it works, for bigger guys, maybe 2 Gatorade. Wait about 15, then you will feel it leave your body. I have done this several times, and actually have PT'd right after with a platoon of Marines............it works.

Had my ass handed to me yesterday, long day, huge maple prune, so many epi's. I swear they where growing back out as I would finish. Feel like a I have been hit with a truck. Getting old sucks! I remember when I could go all day and party all night. Now I get home........... eat, shower, pass out.


----------



## treeclimber101

This is how my whole body feels , like my brain is lost in a huge pool of water


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> This is how my whole body feels , like my brain is lost in a huge pool of water



Looks like normal eddie!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Looks like normal eddie!



Well this is for you Jared


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Well this is for you Jared



I am taking you off my Christmas card list for hurting my feelings. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I think it's extremely gay you had a dream pertaining to any aspect of Jeff's ass ! :msp_rolleyes:



Yeah, that was strange to dream such a weird dream. It didn't involve his ass though. We were just driving around trying to find some sort of laxative for him that is rarely available outside of California.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> This is how my whole body feels , like my brain is lost in a huge pool of water



Looks like a normal old hungover yankee.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, that was strange to dream such a weird dream. It didn't involve his ass though. We were just driving around trying to find some sort of laxative for him that is rarely available outside of California.



He's versatile any ol suppository will do , just glazed my hand real good on a bull line , peed on it almost jumped outta my skin .... But It took the burn right out


----------



## treeclimber101

Here ya go ......






, then it dawned on me last nite I was drinking Cuervo ! So god only knows how many Mexicans peed on my hand aswell


----------



## tree MDS

Riveting!! opcorn:

Please make sure we don't miss anything!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Riveting!! opcorn:
> 
> Please make sure we don't miss anything!!!!



Well since you brought it up , I walked down by the lake and took and MDS , never had scenery like that ! Now I know why bears enjoy life so much !


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Hows yur head Eddie! Marine Hangover cure, it works: Get ya a qt of Gatorade, slam that sucker down, no matter how much you think your going to puke, slam it down, every drop. Then take 2 advil, others wont work, has to be Advil, don't ask why, I don't know. But it works, for bigger guys, maybe 2 Gatorade. Wait about 15, then you will feel it leave your body. I have done this several times, and actually have PT'd right after with a platoon of Marines............it works.
> 
> Had my ass handed to me yesterday, long day, huge maple prune, so many epi's. I swear they where growing back out as I would finish. Feel like a I have been hit with a truck. Getting old sucks! I remember when I could go all day and party all night. Now I get home........... eat, shower, pass out.



Well thank goodness I don't have that problem no more but the only thing that worked for me was to open another :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cut the red cedar that Eddie gave me today. Got about 600 BDFT. Some day when i get time, i am gonna build a cedar chest for each of the kids.






















Thanks for giving me wood, Eddie!!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cut the red cedar that Eddie gave me today. Got about 600 BDFT. Some day when i get time, i am gonna build a cedar chest for each of the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me wood, Eddie!!


It's amazing that that medium load morphed into that . Awesome to see it put to use , I woulda mixed that Into a 180 dollar cord of wood . I sent the wood pics to Lester and he's pissed , he wants it back , he has 4 more including that huge deodora that he wants milled . I wonder what that would look like .


----------



## tree MDS

Too bad that nice color seems to just fade to brown as the wood dries. I wonder if it comes back at all once you put something on it?


----------



## treeman82

Are you going to put that load into a kiln, or just sticker and let it dry out for a couple of years?


----------



## tree MDS

So amongst other things this year, I'm making an effort to finally get on top of the equipment. Just had the federal inspections done on my IH and the new trailer. Did a recent full service on the tractor too. Toyota just had its first 5k oil change. This week the bucket is going in for federal inspection, and to have a bunch of other work done to it. I'm getting dual flowmasters put on it. Lol, should sound a lot better than the current exhaust leak. All new chipper brakes are next on the agenda. Man, I gotta say it feels good to finally almost have everything dialed in nice (equipment wise). Seems like too much time and effort has gone into aquiring equipment, and not enough into maintaining it. Getting there, though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Are you going to put that load into a kiln, or just sticker and let it dry out for a couple of years?



I am gonna let it air dry for a month or so, then take it to the kiln. I have about 450 bdft of popular to go to the kiln so i will wait and take it all at the same time. Gonna paint the ends today and stack it ontop of the popular with the loader.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am gonna let it air dry for a month or so, then take it to the kiln. I have about 450 bdft of popular to go to the kiln so i will wait and take it all at the same time. Gonna paint the ends today and stack it ontop of the popular with the loader.



Now you kinda got me into the idea of slicing up some of these trees , I don't know what to build with it though maybe a shed or some #### like that ! I cut down a mimosa tree yesterday that was purple inside . Would that change and fade to brown ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Now you kinda got me into the idea of slicing up some of these trees , I don't know what to build with it though maybe a shed or some #### like that ! I cut down a mimosa tree yesterday that was purple inside . Would that change and fade to brown ?



The colors do fade as they dry, but normally when you plane the boards down to the size you need for your project, you get alot of the color back. The popular dressers i built, i found alot of purple grain in the boards, and it is still there today.

With everything you got going on, i dont think sawing logs is for you. You should just keep giving them to me.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Now you kinda got me into the idea of slicing up some of these trees , I don't know what to build with it though maybe a shed or some #### like that ! I cut down a mimosa tree yesterday that was purple inside . Would that change and fade to brown ?



I have been thinking about buying one of those alaska chainsaw mills to rip some planks.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I have been thinking about buying one of those alaska chainsaw mills to rip some planks.



I don't really don't have the need other then to sell it , I just feel that making all this wood firewood Seems like kinda a waste , but I don't have space for a mill so realistically I will just give it to Jared and he can post pics that make me sorry I gave it away ! I made the one of him holding my wood his contact pic on my phone ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea I got alot of #### to do like pulling my pud all day long and ride my bike ..... I have to put on my back seat because my buddies wife wants to go , and he's got a lick em stick on seat and she won't ride on it ...



gonna go on yellow ribbon run , I was out this morning and it was nippy !


----------



## treeman75

I seen it was cold out east. Its raining all day here and its my 4 year olds birthday party. They say its going to storm everday this week in Ia.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> I have been thinking about buying one of those alaska chainsaw mills to rip some planks.



I thought about that too, but then I found this Amish guy and he only charges me $50 a hour. Bad thing about a chainsaw mill is you lose so much wood due to the thickness is of the chain. And they are slow. My Amish friend can cut about 500bdft of lumber a hour.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I got alot of #### to do like pulling my pud all day long and ride my bike ..... I have to put on my back seat because my buddies wife wants to go , and he's got a lick em stick on seat and she won't ride on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go on yellow ribbon run , I was out this morning and it was nippy !




must remind her that all woman on back are require to hold on to the saddle horn.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't really don't have the need other then to sell it , I just feel that making all this wood firewood Seems like kinda a waste , but I don't have space for a mill so realistically I will just give it to Jared and he can post pics that make me sorry I gave it away ! I made the one of him holding my wood his contact pic on my phone ! :hmm3grin2orange:



That's funny cause I made the pic of you hung over the contact Pic in my phone. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's funny cause I made the pic of you hung over the contact Pic in my phone. Lol.



I can't even tell the difference between you two anymore. Lol. 

Well, maybe you're a little skinnier...


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I can't even tell the difference between you two anymore. Lol.
> 
> Well, maybe you're a little skinnier...



only from the waist down... honestly that is kinda strange... he is built like a lightbulb.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> only from the waist down... honestly that is kinda strange... he is built like a lightbulb.



I was gonna be nice and not say anything. I guess I'll have to keep working on that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You could say his waist is skinny compared to his belly.
That would be nice! 
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You could say his waist is skinny compared to his belly.
> That would be nice!
> Jeff :msp_ohmy:



Better to be half skinny, than all fat, I guess!!

Any better? Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I can't even tell the difference between you two anymore. Lol.
> 
> Well, maybe you're a little skinnier...



The difference between Jared and I ,is I hate you ! Happy Memorial Day dip#### !


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> must remind her that all woman on back are require to hold on to the saddle horn.



That's her bike , so no more saddle horn holding LOL


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> That's her bike , so no more saddle horn holding LOL



You are pretty big on taking pictures of everything why not post a couple more of her.:biggrin:


----------



## Tree Pig

What is more annoying?


Saw chips in your ears
Saw chips in your pockets
Saw chips on your socks






Im going with chips in or on my socks because they are the hardest to get rid of... I am convinced my wife just tosses my socks out when they are too chippy.


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's a few from today




at 65mph


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Worked on a shed today from wood I've milled. Except for the skids and furring strips

View attachment 297295


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's a few from the solider run , these were taken at the Philly airport , nice turnout prolly almost 100 bikes









nice thing especially on Memorial Day weekend to thank a veteran by giving him an escort home , don't do many of these but I thought it was fitting for the timing


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> You are pretty big on taking pictures of everything why not post a couple more of her.:biggrin:



LOL .......here ya go , the fruits and veggies of our garden ...


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL .......here ya go , the fruits and veggies of our garden ...



That is a sexy woman...I don't care how she poses.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> That is a sexy woman...I don't care how she poses.



That reminds me I gotta get the garden in order !


----------



## jefflovstrom

I sure have some really great friends. My buddy, Rob.
We did a big removal job on Friday, went into overtime. We got to chip on site but had to take all the wood. I have 3 big trucks full of wood, big wood, Now it is Sunday nite and I need to have those trucks empty by the end of the day Monday. In California, it really matters who you know. I just need one dumped because I have a crew coming in Tuesday at 4:30am,,,I need that truck empty, we are doing over a hundred palms at an amusement park. 
My bud is so cool ,, he said,"Be at my house at 7am and then let's go and take care of your other trucks!,,What a guy,,
Well, the reason this is a big deal is because he is in El Cajon and I am in San Marcos. Scott knows the drive. 
Sounds like I am working tomorrow,,,,oh, I pulled a tick out of my leg last nite, it was dark, I don't know if I got the head.
Jeff :msp_w00t:
View attachment 297352


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL .......here ya go , the fruits and veggies of our garden ...



You just made MDS cry!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Long drive indeed Jeff!

RAIN RAIN AND MORE FREAKIN RAIN! Cell after cell. Its like we are on the rinse cycle and the timer got stuck


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> You just made MDS cry!



What's that, Mr Potato-body? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> What's that, Mr Potato-body? :hmm3grin2orange:



I am sorry what was so funny about Mr potato body. Don't you have equipment to take all summer to paint?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am sorry what was so funny about Mr potato body. Don't you have equipment to take all summer to paint?



Not at the moment. Things are looking pretty tight.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Here's a few from the solider run , these were taken at the Philly airport , nice turnout prolly almost 100 bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice thing especially on Memorial Day weekend to thank a veteran by giving him an escort home , don't do many of these but I thought it was fitting for the timing



Thats pretty bad ass, except for the fruit cake that brought the captain America helmet.


----------



## treemandan

Ugh! What a workout! I am flushed, my body hurts, my mind is crushed. I can't wait to go back to work where things are easy. Its been a looooooong weekend. Who are these people anyway?


----------



## treemandan

mckeetree said:


> That is a sexy woman...I don't care how she poses.



I dunno, maybe its the thick #### and swollen balls that's doing it fer ya?

Poor 101, he's got himself a handful.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ozzy42

treeclimber101 said:


> Here's a few from the solider run , these were taken at the Philly airport , nice turnout prolly almost 100 bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice thing especially on Memorial Day weekend to thank a veteran by giving him an escort home , don't do many of these but I thought it was fitting for the timing



The escort home thing is pretty dam awesome.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> I sure have some really great friends. My buddy, Rob.
> We did a big removal job on Friday, went into overtime. We got to chip on site but had to take all the wood. I have 3 big trucks full of wood, big wood, Now it is Sunday nite and I need to have those trucks empty by the end of the day Monday. In California, it really matters who you know. I just need one dumped because I have a crew coming in Tuesday at 4:30am,,,I need that truck empty, we are doing over a hundred palms at an amusement park.
> My bud is so cool ,, he said,"Be at my house at 7am and then let's go and take care of your other trucks!,,What a guy,,
> Well, the reason this is a big deal is because he is in El Cajon and I am in San Marcos. Scott knows the drive.
> Sounds like I am working tomorrow,,,,oh, I pulled a tick out of my leg last nite, it was dark, I don't know if I got the head.
> Jeff :msp_w00t:
> View attachment 297352



A guy I know from out there claims that there are no ticks out there. My dog used to lay in the oleander for shade and come out infested. That and the jumping cactus would keep me and a set of pliers busy.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Thats pretty bad ass, except for the fruit cake that brought the captain America helmet.



Don't hate !


----------



## mckeetree

treemandan said:


> I dunno, maybe its the thick #### and swollen balls that's doing it fer ya?
> 
> Poor 101, he's got himself a handful.:msp_thumbup:



No, that's not what does it for me in that pic, Dan. It's those pretty legs and super sexy tits. However, if you need an old extra thick and I mean extra thick #### to honk on I got it right here.


----------



## no tree to big

mckeetree said:


> No, that's not what does it for me in that pic, Dan. It's those pretty legs and super sexy tits. However, if you need an old extra thick and I mean extra thick #### to honk on I got it right here.



Settle down "tuna can"


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> No, that's not what does it for me in that pic, Dan. It's those pretty legs and super sexy tits. However, if you need an old extra thick and I mean extra thick #### to honk on I got it right here.



She looks all sweet and innocent until she puts a baseball bat across the your back !!!! I found that out 12 years ago ! But I will tell her , she'll be smitten with your compliments LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

mckeetree said:


> No, that's not what does it for me in that pic, Dan. It's those pretty legs and super sexy tits. However, if you need an old extra thick and I mean extra thick #### to honk on I got it right here.



Whoa! Hey Buddy, I am truly flattered but I gotta decline. Don't worry, I am sure you'll find Mr. Right if you keep looking.:rolleyes2:


----------



## treemandan

no tree to big said:


> Settle down "tuna can"



Its not Tuna Can McKee, its ####### McKee


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> She looks all sweet and innocent until she puts a baseball bat across the your back !!!! I found that out 12 years ago ! But I will tell her , she'll be smitten with your compliments LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



So that's why you wear the helmet?


----------



## Blakesmaster

I was gonna post a pic of Laura poppin off a few rounds from a .357 but I'm afraid ol Mickey is getting far too hot and bothered over there.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I was gonna post a pic of Laura poppin off a few rounds from a .357 but I'm afraid ol Mickey is getting far too hot and bothered over there.



Lol. I'm betting it was just the Jameson's talking.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pine party got cancelled halfway through the day by hard rain , got 6 done by 10am coulda smoked them all out by 3pm and put a nice check in my pocket .


----------



## mckeetree

treemandan said:


> Whoa! Hey Buddy, I am truly flattered but I gotta decline. Don't worry, I am sure you'll find Mr. Right if you keep looking.:rolleyes2:




Quote Originally Posted by treemandan View Post
I dunno, maybe its the thick #### and swollen balls that's doing it fer ya?




Hey, you are the one saying the old weird crap, Dan. Not me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Rain day here. Picked up one of these jobbies for my tablet/phone for credit cards and put a wifi hotspot in the pickup which I can easily take with me. Trying to go all paperless and organize the estimate end of the deal. Cc's will be nice to be able to take on the road or for emergency work in general.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Rain day here. Picked up one of these jobbies for my tablet/phone for credit cards and put a wifi hotspot in the pickup which I can easily take with me. Trying to go all paperless and organize the estimate end of the deal. Cc's will be nice to be able to take on the road or for emergency work in general.



I try not to use mine much but I have sold a job or to because I can take credit cards. 

Normally when someone makes that noise when you give them big number, I often follow with I do take credit cards if that helps.


----------



## treemandan

mckeetree said:


> Quote Originally Posted by treemandan View Post
> I dunno, maybe its the thick #### and swollen balls that's doing it fer ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you are the one saying the old weird crap, Dan. Not me.



All in fun.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My tick bite don't look good. Guess I might have it checked out.
It was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> My tick bite don't look good. Guess I might have it checked out.
> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



Sounds like it was still a beautiful day!!:msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am using tea tree oil now,, 
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> I am using tea tree oil now,,
> Jeff



Use that tea tree along with a hot compress and see if it will bring anything to the surface.


----------



## mckeetree

treemandan said:


> All in fun.



Good deal.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> My tick bite don't look good. Guess I might have it checked out.
> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



Go to the doctor.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Go to the doctor.



Ah, I got time,, I need to leave at 4am to cone off a parking lot in Mission Bay. I should probably just go to Tijuana and get some anti-biotics. :msp_ohmy:
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> My tick bite don't look good. Guess I might have it checked out.
> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



When my boy and I got home from mushroom hunting a couple weeks ago I told him to tell his mom that he has a big tick in his pants. My wife laughed and looked at me and said nice.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I need to leave at 4am to cone off a parking lot in Mission Bay. . :msp_ohmy:
> Jeff



4am huh? If I had a man like you I might make some money.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> 4am huh? If I had a man like you I might make some money.



If you weren't a fall down drunk you'd have some money LOL !


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> If you weren't a fall down drunk you'd have some money LOL !



Aw, come on now.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, I got time,, I need to leave at 4am to cone off a parking lot in Mission Bay. I should probably just go to Tijuana and get some anti-biotics. :msp_ohmy:
> Jeff



If it was a deer tick and it looks like a bulls eye where it bit you you had best seek medical attention. Lyme ain't no play thing, "just saying"


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> 4am huh? If I had a man like you I might make some money.



I left at 5 am every mourning for 13 years was not no money in that. Here you show too early you might get shot :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

Had a great day today  Took down 2 black birch yesterday for 1 of my clients. I put them on the ground and the gardener was supposed to come by today and clean them up. Good. Got them down yesterday before the rains came, client was happy. Get a call this morning from him, you need to come quickly... the gardener is out there with a chainsaw that's about as sharp as a butter knife. Alright... I'll be there shortly, his response "hurry, i think they are going to get themselves hurt the way they are using these saws." By the time I get there the gardener has a half dozen guys there, and I believe they had everything cut up. Got the check from the homeowner who said next time he will just have me handle the whole project.

From there I went to the mechanic to settle a bill. Our compressor went down almost a month ago... some lines went, not sure what. The mechanic said it would cost about $500 to fix... ok great, go for it. We were kind of at the limit though, $500 was about all we wanted to spend on the machine to repair it. Go there today, bill was almost $1700. :angry2: Paid and left.

What luck.


----------



## treeclimber101

Who cares about work today I looked forward to this game ! It's a single elimination minors game


----------



## Blakesmaster

####ing hate cluster#### days. All my fault this time and I probably spent more time in the pickup driving around to fix my spacebrained mistake than I did actually working. Poor Eric was stuck on the job by himself lugging hemlock chunks out of a backyard. Whatever, done and paid. Only $50 shy of our daily goal.


----------



## Zale

Thought the day was going to be easy. Take down a 28" white oak and leave all debris. Pull up and the tree has poison ivy going up 50'. Call back to the office, "you got any long sleeve shirts?". Waiting for the inevitable rash to start.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got a call this afternoon to remove this popular from a guys roof of his four season room. Tree had a gual, and was dead where it failed. The guy had been waiting since saturday to get it removed. Other tree company said it was to wet to get there bucket into the yard. They were just gonna hook it to there material handler and cut it lose. Would have loved to watch that. Another guy wanted to just cut it free and let it fall, but he didnt want to be responsible for breaking the windows in the 4 season room. I called my buddy with the crane, he was out of town, so his dad brought the crane over for me to run. Job went prety smooth except when the tree shifted slightly when i cut the one branch on the roof. Didnt break any windows, tore a hole in his window screens, but he didnt care since it was off the roof. The guy said do you know how many fly by night tree services there is. I said i sure do, and most dont have insurance either. He said i will be getting alot of work from him and his friends. Was in and out in a hour. Not the best pictures.


----------



## mckeetree

Hey, 101, fell just minutes ago. Trying to make it to bed now.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Hey, 101, fell just minutes ago. Trying to make it to bed , glad to hear your otay


----------



## treeclimber101

Saved the worst til last , damn half dead maple over 3 really huge densely populated koi ponds






I'm running the skimmer like Pete the pool guy


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Saved the worst til last , damn half dead maple over 3 really huge densely populated koi ponds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running the skimmer like Pete the pool guy



You take it down ? something going on at the base did it have circling roots


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> You take it down ? something going on at the base did it have circling roots



No it was topped 20 years ago , it's rotten and full I mean full of black ants , god forbid remove it , I said hey buddy it's time ...... He thinks I'm nuts ..... So whatever  he was there and I dropped 2 nine foot sections of pole down a cavity that maybe 10 ft off the ground .... You do the math . We were deadwooding with a pole and pieces were just tearing off , so I took out the larger like 5" and above dead and just left it alone .


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> No it was topped 20 years ago , it's rotten and full I mean full of black ants , god forbid remove it , I said hey buddy it's time ...... He thinks I'm nuts ..... So whatever  he was there and I dropped 2 nine foot sections of pole down a cavity that maybe 10 ft off the ground .... You do the math . We were deadwooding with a pole and pieces were just tearing off , so I took out the larger like 5" and above dead and just left it alone .



I see, lol well; I watched a tornado earlier when I went to bid, lucky they sorta dissipated, at one time there was a left and right hook echo heading my way. It was strong, there were injurys and damage. Still in a severe t storm warning, so I'm watching the sky!


----------



## treeman82

I swear I feel like I just want to become a hermit. Help people, ask for little to nothing in return, when I am in a bind and need to ask for their help.... they screw me. Either they won't help me, or they get me for some ungodly amount of money.

Went this past Monday to look at a job for a guy I know. I knew it was a waste of my time, because he's about as full of poop as a fertilizer plant, but heck... I figured what the hell, it's not that big of a deal right? Go take a look, cause he was busting my chops to get there. He was supposed to help me this week with his bucket... tomorrow is Friday? he still hasn't been there to do what he said, and seems to have no intention of ever getting there. Oh well, sucks to be him. I'll just have to call another scum bag friend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a tough day,
It was a beautiful day.
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## ozzy42

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a tough day,
> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff :smile2:



It was da best of times,it was da woist of times,Eh?:hmm3grin2orange:

Yeah,its been in the 90s all week here ,but with a good 15-20 west wind so at least it felt pretty decent.Been doing nothing but #### sticks out of the bucket all week.
Boring as hell, but pays the bills.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a tough day,
> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff :smile2:



Where are you with your tick bite? I stepped in a hole at a client's house today and messed up my back.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Where are you with your tick bite? I stepped in a hole at a client's house today and messed up my back.



Not sure Mick, some tell me to go and pay,, and some say looking better.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Several naders had to duck for cover power out ginny running


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Not sure Mick, some tell me to go and pay,, and some say looking better.
> Jeff


get the problem checked out. how much future problems do you need? one of my custys just spent four days in hospital-ignored a tick bite (rough, tuff climber-we don't need no stinking doctors) diagnosed as a severe intestinal infection. he's home now but still very sick. I'm sure your outfit has insurance and workman's comp.-this is what there for. ill mind my own business now.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Several naders had to duck for cover power out ginny running



Jesus man your post is like the titanic morse code message ! Hit iceberg .... Stopped ...... Taking on water ...... Send ..... Help .... Quickly ..... End transmission ..... Try to be more vague I dare you !


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man your post is like the titanic morse code message ! Hit iceberg .... Stopped ...... Taking on water ...... Send ..... Help .... Quickly ..... End transmission ..... Try to be more vague I dare you !



Haha shorthand multitasking


----------



## ropensaddle

It looks like I will be running my generator until tomorrow and possibly longer as more storms coming down the pike tomorrow" is that better 101 "


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> It looks like I will be running my generator until tomorrow and possibly longer as more storms coming down the pike tomorrow" is that better 101 "



Crazy, just crazy.


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> Several naders had to duck for cover power out ginny running





treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man your post is like the titanic morse code message ! Hit iceberg .... Stopped ...... Taking on water ...... Send ..... Help .... Quickly ..... End transmission ..... Try to be more vague I dare you !





ropensaddle said:


> Haha shorthand multitasking



I was beginning to believe Marcos had commandeered ropes puter.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> It looks like I will be running my generator until tomorrow and possibly longer as more storms coming down the pike tomorrow" is that better 101 "



It's concern .


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Im starting to think Im the only one that climbs on here...haha....it was a Beautiful day at the coast (Mendicino,CA)
rigged down 3 good size branches, then off to the beach I went, just down the road


----------



## jefflovstrom

You could get a splinter in your ball sack if you keep scooting on the limb.
Jeff :tongue2:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> You could get a splinter in your ball sack if you keep scooting on the limb.
> Jeff :tongue2:



Big Jeffy, ha, it was a beautiful day!


----------



## treeclimber101

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Im starting to think Im the only one that climbs on here...haha....it was a Beautiful day at the coast (Mendicino,CA)
> rigged down 3 good size branches, then off to the beach I went, just down the road



Looks like ya fell off the branch above and took that in the frank and beans ! Dare I ask why your sitting there ?


----------



## Zale

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Im starting to think Im the only one that climbs on here...haha....it was a Beautiful day at the coast (Mendicino,CA)
> rigged down 3 good size branches, then off to the beach I went, just down the road



That doesn't look like climbing. Thats called sitting. Try standing on the limb. It works better.


----------



## formationrx

*...*

i removed 2 elms filled with rat crap.... smelt so good... YAY..


----------



## qwik48r

HO talked my ear off... so I ran up a tree and had lunch with ol' poison ivy...


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> That doesn't look like climbing. Thats called sitting. Try standing on the limb. It works better.



Kids today!!


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta write up a few day bid at this modest little dwelling today. I guess places like this are the reason people think CT is such a rich state. 
View attachment 298089


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treeclimber101 said:


> Looks like ya fell off the branch above and took that in the frank and beans ! Dare I ask why your sitting there ?



101 bro, just setting up the pulley for rigging, much easier for old peeps like me


----------



## tree MDS

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> 101 bro, just setting up the pulley for rigging, much easier for old peeps like me



Lol. I would've taken that in one cut... and not been sitting on my ass like a #####, either. Just saying.

Like I say though, always nice to see today's youth getting outdoors and away from those damn video games!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I would've taken that in one cut... and not been sitting on my ass like a #####, either. Just saying.
> 
> Like I say though, always nice to see today's youth getting outdoors and away from those damn video games!!:msp_thumbsup:



MDS, what you doing on here, shouldnt you be in AA class?...just saying


----------



## tree MDS

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> MDS, what you doing on here, shouldnt you be in AA class?...just saying



I got expelled.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> You could get a splinter in your ball sack if you keep scooting on the limb.
> Jeff :tongue2:



Jeffy, I think the only way you could get a splitter is by leaving a Pencil in your back pocket and getting in the truck...lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> Gotta write up a few day bid at this modest little dwelling today. I guess places like this are the reason people think CT is such a rich state.
> View attachment 298089



Lawn MDS, you mean bids for mowing, right?....just saying


----------



## treemandan

Damn! Don't #### wit Black Oak... no matter how silly he looks setting on that limb with his ballsack scraping on the bark. I can see it now how he uses them to walk out ontop of the limbs putting one on front of the other. Boy, you better just get yer nuts off that log before someone has to take you to get neutered. Hell, it looks like you've got that covered. All in fun dude BUT NEVER DO THAT AGAIN. OK? 

Anyway, I am just wondering if Ropes ain't in Kansas yet. Jess click yer heals together ole man, it'll be allright.

I just got done doing some work on my house. Took the gutters off, sprayed the bee holes, filled them with liquid nails, painted, then put them back on.

I came in the garage, sucked down three beers and I'm hoping to take a piss soon cause I drank about a gallon of water throughout the day and nothing has come out of my wittle pee pee yet though I have been sweating like MDS browsing prawnnogrophy.

The only reason the wood bees were drilling behind the gutter was because it was never painted. I shot the holes full of killer, they dribbled out by the bucket load. 


Now I know its Saturday night, time fer a little what fer, but MDS, don't go chappin up yer little shlong to bad cause you might get popped fer dui going fer ointment.

I am going to cool off and go back out to stain the front porch. I should take it easy because I have a crapload of work to do next week but #### needs done so I do as much as I don't wanna.:msp_sad:


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Damn! Don't #### wit Black Oak... no matter how silly he looks setting on that limb with his ballsack scraping on the bark. I can see it now how he uses them to walk out ontop of the limbs putting one on front of the other. Boy, you better just get yer nuts off that log before someone has to take you to get neutered. Hell, it looks like you've got that covered. All in fun dude BUT NEVER DO THAT AGAIN. OK?
> 
> Anyway, I am just wondering if Ropes ain't in Kansas yet. Jess click yer heals together ole man, it'll be allright.
> 
> I just got done doing some work on my house. Took the gutters off, sprayed the bee holes, filled them with liquid nails, painted, then put them back on.
> 
> I came in the garage, sucked down three beers and I'm hoping to take a piss soon cause I drank about a gallon of water throughout the day and nothing has come out of my wittle pee pee yet though I have been sweating like MDS browsing prawnnogrophy.
> 
> The only reason the wood bees were drilling behind the gutter was because it was never painted. I shot the holes full of killer, they dribbled out by the bucket load.
> 
> 
> Now I know its Saturday night, time fer a little what fer, but MDS, don't go chappin up yer little shlong to bad cause you might get popped fer dui going fer ointment.
> 
> I am going to cool off and go back out to stain the front porch. I should take it easy because I have a crapload of work to do next week but #### needs done so I do as much as I don't wanna.:msp_sad:



Haha no ole rope is getting pummeled with rain now like over 10 inch between yesterday and now I brought up the canoe in case I need tobaccy!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

lol, all in fun Ben, all in fun


----------



## Blakesmaster

Geez, Woodsgirl has turned into quite the snippy little ####tard these days. Sold my ass off this morning and lined up some nice one's for June. Feels good to be back out with over a week booked. Drinking a nice glass of red wine now on the rear stoop and pretending my mil isn't hovering inside waiting for me to come in and offer her a glass. Sorry ma, i love ya, but, but imma need this whole bottle myself if you're sticking around this evening.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

*Lunch with Murphy & Bixler*

Had lunch with Daniel ( murphed it) Murphy and big tree Bixler last week.

Bixler called me and said Dan was in town and if I wanted to go to lunch, yep, sounds fun.

Dan has a big heart, a great guy to hang out with in person like most of you would be as well, even though we have BIG ego's on the net..lol
It was nice to pick his brain about business, the good and bad through the years, tips on biding and much more. I like to hear stories of what not to do, so I can learn to grow my bus. even better, and what been working to have an edge on the competiton.

Oh, if you wondering, Yes, Murphy has short hair now


----------



## treemandan

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Had lunch with Daniel ( murphed it) Murphy and big tree Bixler last week.
> 
> Bixler called me and said Dan was in town and if I wanted to go to lunch, yep, sounds fun.
> 
> Dan has a big heart, a great guy to hang out with in person like most of you would be as well, even though we have BIG ego's on the net..lol
> It was nice to pick his brain about business, the good and bad through the years, tips on biding and much more. I like to hear stories of what not to do, so I can learn to grow my bus. even better, and what been working to have an edge on the competiton.
> 
> Oh, if you wondering, Yes, Murphy has short hair now



You are sure hobnobbling with the upper echelon... now if we can get you to stop nutcrawling in the upper canopy yull have it made.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Geez, Woodsgirl has turned into quite the snippy little ####tard these days. Sold my ass off this morning and lined up some nice one's for June. Feels good to be back out with over a week booked. Drinking a nice glass of red wine now on the rear stoop and pretending my mil isn't hovering inside waiting for me to come in and offer her a glass. Sorry ma, i love ya, but, but imma need this whole bottle myself if you're sticking around this evening.



Wine!!?? Who's the snippy little ####tard now? Jesus dude, don't go getting all refined on us now! It better be Mad Dog or something. I dunno about this. Do you know what happens when you drink a whole bottle of wine? Yer tongue turns sour like you've been licking tainted poon and you puke til it comes out yer ass! Oh the horror! Yull be begging fer death if you put that bottle in yer stomach.

" a nice glass of red wine" !!!!??? Hell, I scrub tawlets, mop flaws, do the deshes , even put on a pair of my wife's panties to see how prity I look BUT I never uttered such words in my entire life.


----------



## treemandan

Anyway:

I had bought a brand new yellow Jameson telescoping pole saw a few months ago as the twist lock had broken again on my old one. I finally worked up enough gumption to take the old one apart to see what was the matter. 

The last time I used it was in winter and I think the cam was wet and frozen, I had given it a smack to loosen it, the plastic collar had broken out of the rivets that hold it into the pole. I was able to drill new holes, re-rivet with Gorilla glue and now I have two.

And my 12 year old Echo hand blower was running poorly so I cleaned the air filter and put a spark plug in it. There's a first time for everything I guess cause I don't remember ever doing anything to that blower besides wondering when it was gonna break. I put a plug for a 200 in it cause that is all I had.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Anyway:
> 
> I had bought a brand new yellow Jameson telescoping pole saw a few months ago as the twist lock had broken again on my old one. I finally worked up enough gumption to take the old one apart to see what was the matter.
> 
> The last time I used it was in winter and I think the cam was wet and frozen, I had given it a smack to loosen it, the plastic collar had broken out of the rivets that hold it into the pole. I was able to drill new holes, re-rivet with Gorilla glue and now I have two.
> 
> And my 12 year old Echo hand blower was running poorly so I cleaned the air filter and put a spark plug in it. There's a first time for everything I guess cause I don't remember ever doing anything to that blower besides wondering when it was gonna break. I put a plug for a 200 in it cause that is all I had.



Like um I just riveted mine too wtf though we are complete opposites I never use a mop and I know I ain't purty


----------



## Bandit Man

View attachment 298218

Blocked down the trunk of a maple today. The rain stopped finally!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Removed a big ash tree destroyed by the storms. Had 3 huge bolts and a cable ( why do guys do this thru extensive decay?) anyhow, wind ripped all 3 right out and snapped the cable in the middle. Cable looked fairly new. Must have been a pretty strong wind. Didn't know about the 3rd bolt( completely encapsulated in the trunk) that had been installed about 30 years ago, until I found it with my saw. Dude across the street tries to sneak in a crap load of locust in the brush pile after we clear the tree from the street, the day before, as we were going around looking at jobs. We took the brush and stacked it in prep for when we show with gear. We had a pretty good amount ready for the chipper out at the curb and he actually took some of the ash and tried to cover it, like we wouldn't know the dif! So we chipped all but he locust. He was across the street watching us all day. He sees me take pics of the pile, he sees me tell the guys to leave it alone, towards the end he came over and asked if he would do me a favor and chip it for him and he would pass the good word for me. GEE THANKS MISTA! dyick. I wasn't going to leave it there, but wanted to make him aware that we knew he tried to pull some BS. After I chipped it, he went to his next door neighbor and told him that he needed to hire me for his tree, that was busted up pretty good (also a locust). I had given the guy a hi price earlier in the day and he major balked right away, like I was trying to rape him. I hate working locust when its all busted up, everything grabs EVERYTHING. So I bid it really hi. I told him that I am not the cheapest, so no worries if he cant afford me. Then this dude goes over and gets him to spend the money. So it all worked out. A deposit will be required tho.
Going out again today to remove a maple, looks like the hand of god just smashed it from the top. All the storm work is for clients that have rental property's, so I am working hoods that I normally wont work in, sucks, you gotta watch every person that goes by to make sure they don't try and grab something. Dudes coming up all the time looking for work, asking to get cans out of my pick up. 
First time I used my new 660 with a 36". Big stump to cut, ran like a champ. So now I have finally popped the cherries on all my new saws. The 201 is doing alright. Definitely need to mod it.


----------



## cfield

Was just laying on the couch with the window open and a bug flies in, so I take a closer look. Turns out to be an emerald ash borer, great! Guess I should probly report it, I think theres only been 1 other sighting here in NH. What are the chances haha. Not sure how to feel, excited to find it but Im an arborist and I fully understand what this means for our ash trees here.


----------



## no tree to big

cfield said:


> Was just laying on the couch with the window open and a bug flies in, so I take a closer look. Turns out to be an emerald ash borer, great! Guess I should probly report it, I think theres only been 1 other sighting here in NH. What are the chances haha. Not sure how to feel, excited to find it but Im an arborist and I fully understand what this means for our ash trees here.



Yup your doomed last year here was bad but we still had some ash left this spring 90 percent are done...sucks ash brought us a lot of trimming work, not no more.


----------



## ropensaddle

Gotta go look at a big dead oak over one hour away  His climber told him a bucket is necessary and I asked why, lol I highly doubt I will take my bucket but I may. I asked if it was rotten he said no its just big. I asked if clean up is needed etc. He wants it cleaned up so I think I'm going to have to charge enough for the two hours driving, prolly take the timberwolf and turn it into firewood!


----------



## mikewhite85

sgreanbeans said:


> Removed a big ash tree destroyed by the storms. Had 3 huge bolts and a cable ( why do guys do this thru extensive decay?) anyhow, wind ripped all 3 right out and snapped the cable in the middle. Cable looked fairly new. Must have been a pretty strong wind. Didn't know about the 3rd bolt( completely encapsulated in the trunk) that had been installed about 30 years ago, until I found it with my saw. Dude across the street tries to sneak in a crap load of locust in the brush pile after we clear the tree from the street, the day before, as we were going around looking at jobs. We took the brush and stacked it in prep for when we show with gear. We had a pretty good amount ready for the chipper out at the curb and he actually took some of the ash and tried to cover it, like we wouldn't know the dif! So we chipped all but he locust. He was across the street watching us all day. He sees me take pics of the pile, he sees me tell the guys to leave it alone, towards the end he came over and asked if he would do me a favor and chip it for him and he would pass the good word for me. GEE THANKS MISTA! dyick. I wasn't going to leave it there, but wanted to make him aware that we knew he tried to pull some BS. After I chipped it, he went to his next door neighbor and told him that he needed to hire me for his tree, that was busted up pretty good (also a locust). I had given the guy a hi price earlier in the day and he major balked right away, like I was trying to rape him. I hate working locust when its all busted up, everything grabs EVERYTHING. So I bid it really hi. * I told him that I am not the cheapest, so no worries if he cant afford me*. Then this dude goes over and gets him to spend the money. So it all worked out. A deposit will be required tho.
> Going out again today to remove a maple, looks like the hand of god just smashed it from the top. All the storm work is for clients that have rental property's, so I am working hoods that I normally wont work in, sucks, you gotta watch every person that goes by to make sure they don't try and grab something. Dudes coming up all the time looking for work, asking to get cans out of my pick up.
> First time I used my new 660 with a 36". Big stump to cut, ran like a champ. So now I have finally popped the cherries on all my new saws. The 201 is doing alright. Definitely need to mod it.




Hey Greenbeans,

Do you use that line a lot? 

"No worries if you can't afford me" is a little gutsy to say because it will hurt the homeowner's pride a bit, which can work for you or against you! How does that work out for you?

Hope the guy pulls through. Sounds like he will be tempted to back out.


----------



## ropensaddle

mikewhite85 said:


> Hey Greenbeans,
> 
> Do you use that line a lot?
> 
> "No worries if you can't afford me" is a little gutsy to say because it will hurt the homeowner's pride a bit, which can work for you or against you! How does that work out for you?
> 
> Hope the guy pulls through. Sounds like he will be tempted to back out.



I sometimes use worse, I pre-screen my calls sometimes by giving a vague phone estimate. I had a guy call ask how much for a pine I said what diameter he said 36 inch. I then asked whats around it he says well it is between me and neighbor 5 foot away from power line. I said your looking at 750 up to 1800, he says no way I had one removed for 300! I paused a moment then I said well call your illegal again


----------



## mikewhite85

ropensaddle said:


> I sometimes use worse, I pre-screen my calls sometimes by giving a vague phone estimate. I had a guy call ask how much for a pine I said what diameter he said 36 inch. I then asked whats around it he says well it is between me and neighbor 5 foot away from power line. I said your looking at 750 up to 1800, he says no way I had one removed for 300! I paused a moment then I said well call your illegal again



It's amazing what some people are willing to do the work for.

Of course, sometimes they just plain underbid it! I just did a 5400 job. Thought it would take 2 days with a 6 man crew. It ended up taking 3 days with an 8 man crew and there are still a few odds and ends left to do! I bet the next guy bid 8-9k on it. We were working on hills taking out Pepper trees amidst tons and tons of brush and rosemary. Was quite a nightmare.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Like um I just riveted mine too wtf though we are complete opposites I never use a mop and I know I ain't purty



This post is an perfect example of my theory that "sometimes less is more". I use that one on new guys quite s bit.. mostly just the #######s that are eager to try and tell me how to do my job.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> This post is an perfect example of my theory that "sometimes less is more". I use that one on new guys quite s bit.. mostly just the #######s that are eager to try and tell me how to do my job.



Just thinking out loud here. I probably could've used that damn AA class a few hours back, but I told y'all what happened with that deal!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

mikewhite85 said:


> Hey Greenbeans,
> 
> Do you use that line a lot?
> 
> "No worries if you can't afford me" is a little gutsy to say because it will hurt the homeowner's pride a bit, which can work for you or against you! How does that work out for you?
> 
> Hope the guy pulls through. Sounds like he will be tempted to back out.



Not really, it just kinda came out after his condasending (sp?) reaction to my price. He cant back out, I already did. Had to go back yesterday to pick up plywood, his son came over and tried to tell me all these stupid conditions. Nope


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Not really, it just kinda came out after his condasending (sp?) reaction to my price. He cant back out, I already did. Had to go back yesterday to pick up plywood, his son came over and tried to tell me all these stupid conditions. Nope



I only want customers that want me to make out #### chain pulling pricks


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Gotta go look at a big dead oak over one hour away  His climber told him a bucket is necessary and I asked why, lol I highly doubt I will take my bucket but I may. I asked if it was rotten he said no its just big. I asked if clean up is needed etc. He wants it cleaned up so I think I'm going to have to charge enough for the two hours driving, prolly take the timberwolf and turn it into firewood!



Went to this job really not too bad its big but nothing I could not do climbing. I got it at 2750. should be good day and a half!


----------



## tree MDS

Was supposed to do a couple little cimbing jobs with a new cdl guy today, just busy work really. That and getting him a feel for things (I told the texter to drag it. He didn't have a cdl anyway, and I didn't really trust him to drive, so not much use.. other than annoying me). Rained all night and most of the morning, so I called that off. have to try and find some other sort of trouble to get into today.

The bucket is still in the shop getting the annual inspection and some other stuff done. They found a bad king pin, had to order U bolts from the dealer, etc. Other than that, no big surprises.. brakes are good, etc. Glad I'm being proactive about things though. I saw DOT set up not a half mile from my shop the other day. Not good! Bastards.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Like um I just riveted mine too wtf though we are complete opposites I never use a mop and I know I ain't purty



REALLY!!! No seriously that is pretty amazing; being able to actually fix such a thing as usually that stuff can't be fixed.

I ran an estimate this morning, on my way back one of my ladies called me in hysterics about her pom pom arbs so I went over and placated her a little. I knew the actual name of them this morning but have since forgotten. There is nothing wrong with them at this point. One winter the snow load crushed them, I strung them up and they sure have grown.

Either rabbits or skunks eat all the bark of her low growing juniper. Maybe some kind of rodent. I have to chop them out. The neighbors have some juniper, some taller stuff, the bark is eaten as well. I saw a rabbit's leg in the grass close by. These people seemed surprised that there is actually wildlife out there and it don't give a damn about their landscape plants.

There was what looked to be a bunch of split shot on fishing string on some of her tall arbs. Some kind of bug. I didn't see anything else making a home but pulled off what I saw and left it for the spray guy to see.

I got back to my place, was going to head out to work on jobs but with the threat of rain and having to pick up my kid at 3:30 I welded a fence post to a spade head and dug out some ground bees around my front porch, split wood then came in and pulled an MDS for lunch... I sucked down a beer.

I have been trying to get the shop fridge set on kill. I am almost there, got to get it right on the cusp of freezing, its tricky, takes a lot of beer to get it right.


----------



## treemandan

So I split wood and hung my two pole saws up in the shed so I can move around in there without them getting in my way and falling on my head. By the way, there is nothing worse than watching a newbie throw one of those things around without any regard for how delicate they are. With that in mind it amazes me the world is still turning.

And boy does it turn. I picked up my little chitlin and drove to Staples to get some more proposal sheets. Everything costs double when you have a chitlin in tow. 

Then we stopped at the bullet store next door , had some fun with the stuffed animals and I bought some more bullets in hopes of shooting somebody some day. And soon I hope cause having all those little boxes stored inside of bigger boxes without anything to do with them is keeping me awake at night.

Now keep in mind only about half of what I say is actually true and the rest is bull####.


We got home and my chitlin tells me she lost the pedometer I had just bought her on Sunday. She had about 2500 steps on it and was content to keep racking them up, the only downfall is that I was supposed to keep up with her. I guess I should have expected it as with her, as with everybody else, it just seems the rules are made up to suit them as we go along. About half the count was from that damned trampoline. 

We drove back to school and checked both 'lost and founds' to no avail and then searched the playground to the same end. I could see how upset she was getting, I understand, I get the same way when I lose a socket or get low on bullets or my pole saw breaks. Its depressing.

So her mother takes her right out to get a new one. I was about to put some chops on the grill, I am starving but them two are off which leaves me here drinking beer, eating tortilla chips and hoping somebody from Comcast will knock on my door. I used to have a dog for that sort of thing but these days I have to handle it myself.


----------



## [email protected]

*Ooohhh!!!*



treemandan said:


> So I split wood and hung my two pole saws up in the shed so I can move around in there without them getting in my way and falling on my head. By the way, there is nothing worse than watching a newbie throw one of those things around without any regard for how delicate they are. With that in mind it amazes me the world is still turning.
> 
> And boy does it turn. I picked up my little chitlin and drove to Staples to get some more proposal sheets. Everything costs double when you have a chitlin in tow.
> 
> Then we stopped at the bullet store next door , had some fun with the stuffed animals and I bought some more bullets in hopes of shooting somebody some day. And soon I hope cause having all those little boxes stored inside of bigger boxes without anything to do with them is keeping me awake at night.
> 
> Now keep in mind only about half of what I say is actually true and the rest is bull####.
> 
> 
> We got home and my chitlin tells me she lost the pedometer I had just bought her on Sunday. She had about 2500 steps on it and was content to keep racking them up, the only downfall is that I was supposed to keep up with her. I guess I should have expected it as with her, as with everybody else, it just seems the rules are made up to suit them as we go along. About half the count was from that damned trampoline.
> 
> We drove back to school and checked both 'lost and founds' to no avail and then searched the playground to the same end. I could see how upset she was getting, I understand, I get the same way when I lose a socket or get low on bullets or my pole saw breaks. Its depressing.
> 
> So her mother takes her right out to get a new one. I was about to put some chops on the grill, I am starving but them two are off which leaves me here drinking beer, eating tortilla chips and hoping somebody from Comcast will knock on my door. I used to have a dog for that sort of thing but these days I have to handle it myself.



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## treemandan

[email protected] said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



I know. I don't know whether to be excited or take a nap. I am leaning towards nap.


----------



## treeclimber101

Got this race truck for my son for his birthday . Thing seems legit and man I wanna run it , dropped off my gas buggy to be rebuilt , so Saturday should be fun for us both







I was told that the new thing is electric. More fun and a lot less work


----------



## Bandit Man

View attachment 298554

View attachment 298555

Got more than half way through a co-dominant tulip tree removal. Great weather for tree work!


----------



## mckeetree

Oh ####...drunk again. 101 has exposed me for what I am. 6am is going to come early this time.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Oh ####...drunk again. 101 has exposed me for what I am. 6am is going to come early this time.[/ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans

*dOING A danno*

Bought a shed from my neighbor, a big one. We go to get it, damn thing is bolted to the cement every 4"! Send the boys down with a sawzaw to cut it loose. It was so loud I could hear it up the street. Then we took 2 12ft 2x4's and ran them across the bottom and carried it up the street. That was a chore! Finally, I can get all the crap out of my garage that my FIL keeps in there, like a collection of busted mowers, they worked fine until my FIL "fixed" them! The throttle button on the chipper broke, 50 bucks for that damn thing! New single lady next door has talked my FIL into mowing her grass, wonder if has to do with the yoga pants. Ever notice how sticky gloves are like socks? You can never find the other and they smell like feet after a couple days. Ordered all new vinyl a while back for the trucks, they call me to ask for deposit on the custom order stock, green is custom order? All this time I thought it was being cut and prepped for install, so now I have to wait another 2 weeks.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Bought a shed from my neighbor, a big one. We go to get it, damn thing is bolted to the cement every 4"! Send the boys down with a sawzaw to cut it loose. It was so loud I could hear it up the street. Then we took 2 12ft 2x4's and ran them across the bottom and carried it up the street. That was a chore! Finally, I can get all the crap out of my garage that my FIL keeps in there, like a collection of busted mowers, they worked fine until my FIL "fixed" them! The throttle button on the chipper broke, 50 bucks for that damn thing! New single lady next door has talked my FIL into mowing her grass, wonder if has to do with the yoga pants. Ever notice how sticky gloves are like socks? You can never find the other and they smell like feet after a couple days. Ordered all new vinyl a while back for the trucks, they call me to ask for deposit on the custom order stock, green is custom order? All this time I thought it was being cut and prepped for install, so now I have to wait another 2 weeks.



Quite a salmagundi.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

Jesus crisis barely overted , headed out this morning with the 28 ft enclosed trailer crossed a intersection and cracked the frame of the truck , tore the hitch off at the weld , trailer dropped a few inches , got it back into the yard , laid some fat ass welds down ..... Hot #### too burned about 1lb of rod each side ! Back in the race by 9am










added 2 new pieces of 1/4 channel to the frame and burned that in too , man the roads here are so bad anymore ..... And getting worse


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus crisis barely overted , headed out this morning with the 28 ft enclosed trailer crossed a intersection and cracked the frame of the truck , tore the hitch off at the weld , trailer dropped a few inches , got it back into the yard , laid some fat ass welds down ..... Hot #### too burned about 1lb of rod each side ! Back in the race by 9am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added 2 new pieces of 1/4 channel to the frame and burned that in too , man the roads here are so bad anymore ..... And getting worse



Yes, why don't you blame it on the roads. I know I would. 


Anyway:

Woodpeckers huh? Now there is something we can pin blame on. I was at one of my ladies' house the other day and pointed out where the woodpecker were hammering into her siding. The siding is painted wood. Carpenter bees don't usually drill into painted wood, sometime if the paint is wearing thin they do. The woodpecker was working into the siding about 10 feet above ground level but not going in very deep. Termites and ants usually stick to lower, more moist parts of houses. Stink bugs are deep within the higher crevices. What could it be? What could it be?

Anyway:

I think if my hitch ever broke off I would just leave the trailer where it dropped and head to an air conditioned bar, call my wife and say " I quit #######!"

Anyway:

I woke up this morning, took a nap then persuaded myself to haul my ass down the unlevel and rather bumpy road in my rusty old F350 with my chipper in tow to climb up and down a step ladder with 15 feet of hedge trimmer. I know it says not to stand on the top rung but you can't tell me nothing. 

I was flogging a row of juniper and by the time I was done I was done. When I backed my rig into my yard my crazy assed neighbor came down and asked my where the stoner surfer dude lived cause its been 6 years to the day and my crazy assed neighbor wants his surf boards back. I told him we could go down tonight on a covert op and do some recon to see if the stoner surfer dude actually has my crazy assed neighbors surfboards. Didn't we do this last year? And the year before that? I don't know one surfboard from the other but I'm game. 

One year we snuck down, I had my gillie hat on, we smeared mud on our faces and I had brought my 16 gauge. Ended up with a bag of weed, a half case of Coors and bottle of something call Adderall. Kids today, who knows what they are on but they are certainly on something. We rooted through the pile of surfboards but my crazy assed neighbor couldn't identify one that was his.

Then my crazy assed neighbor gives me one of his new business cards. It is 9 inches long, 6 inches wide. His slogan is " Getting people and things unf***ed since 1959". 

I am not sure of what it is that he does. One time I helped him get the brake spring back in his Husky. That was the second time I ever put a brake spring back in a Husky, its kinda tricky.


----------



## Bandit Man

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus crisis barely overted , headed out this morning with the 28 ft enclosed trailer crossed a intersection and cracked the frame of the truck , tore the hitch off at the weld , trailer dropped a few inches , got it back into the yard , laid some fat ass welds down ..... Hot #### too burned about 1lb of rod each side ! Back in the race by 9am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added 2 new pieces of 1/4 channel to the frame and burned that in too , man the roads here are so bad anymore ..... And getting worse



Damn man. Who taught you how to weld, Foghorn Leghorn? I ain't seen chicken scratches like that in a long time! 
Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## ozzy42

treemandan said:


> Anyway:
> 
> I woke up this morning, took a nap




LOL ####ing priceless


----------



## treeclimber101

Bandit Man said:


> Damn man. Who taught you how to weld, Foghorn Leghorn? I ain't seen chicken scratches like that in a long time!
> Glad no one was hurt!



Stack of dimes ! And I don't see how you can see #### since I didn't even slag em off !


----------



## Blakesmaster

Bandit Man said:


> Damn man. Who taught you how to weld, Foghorn Leghorn? I ain't seen chicken scratches like that in a long time!
> Glad no one was hurt!



Musta missed the pics I posted last week.

Pretty sure I'm gonna do a whole buncha ####all today. It looked like rain and I didn't want to start a job I couldn't finish so I called it. Probably gonna write out an invoice or two, email an estimate but I'm dead set on accomplishing as little as possible today.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, let's just be glad that piece didn't fall apart on the highway and injure or kill any of the fine residents of southern Jersey.. lol.

Picked up a supposedly mint running 454 for $360 yesterday. Been wanting to try a big block in my old Chevy for a while. The right one finally fell into my lap (at the right price). Not sure if I'm gonna put it in the way it is, or have it built.
View attachment 298863


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Well, let's just be glad that piece didn't fall apart on the highway and injure or kill any of the fine residents of southern Jersey.. lol.
> 
> Picked up a supposedly mint running 454 for $360 yesterday. Been wanting to try a big block in my old Chevy for a while. The right one finally fell into my lap (at the right price). Not sure if I'm gonna put it in the way it is, or have it built.
> View attachment 298863



Either way you likely be pushing, I mean it's a chevy oke:

I been daily driving my 65 lately :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Either way you likely be pushing, I mean it's a chevy oke:
> 
> I been daily driving my 65 lately :monkey:



this one


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> this one



I like that truck... fer a ford. Reminds me of my 68 (Chevy) half ton 4x4 step side I used to have. 292 straight six. Now there was a bulletproof engine!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I like that truck... fer a ford. Reminds me of my 68 (Chevy) half ton 4x4 step side I used to have. 292 straight six. Now there was a bulletproof engine!



Haha I like the 390 in this truck bullet proof and tons of torque with the 3/4 ton and granny low wont win no races but it will drag many chevy's of that era backwards :monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Well, let's just be glad that piece didn't fall apart on the highway and injure or kill any of the fine residents of southern Jersey.. lol.
> 
> Picked up a supposedly mint running 454 for $360 yesterday. Been wanting to try a big block in my old Chevy for a while. The right one finally fell into my lap (at the right price). Not sure if I'm gonna put it in the way it is, or have it built.
> View attachment 298863



You should get it built and fix that truck up again this winter. Get a new southco box on it too while you're at it! Would make for a badass light duty truck. If you need any more ideas on how to spend your money you know where to find me!:msp_razz:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Haha I like the 390 in this truck bullet proof and tons of torque with the 3/4 ton and granny low wont win no races but it will drag many chevy's of that era backwards :monkey:



Lol. I tried to run a cop one time in my 68 3/4 ton 4x4.. 350, 4 speed, 33's.. headers. I was doing pretty good till I let off too. Didn't wanna blow her up, so I let off, plus I hit some traffic.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> You should get it built and fix that truck up again this winter. Get a new southco box on it too while you're at it! Would make for a badass light duty truck. If you need any more ideas on how to spend your money you know where to find me!:msp_razz:



I'm just gonna put a new mason body on it and do another plywood box. Basically the last thing I need for that project. But yeah, gonna be a cool project.. lots of beers and pics!! Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I'm just gonna put a new mason body on it and do another plywood box. Basically the last thing I need for that project. But yeah, gonna be a cool project.. lots of beers and pics!! Lol.



Plywood? And you call me the redneck...lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Plywood? And you call me the redneck...lol.



Oh, please.. now that thing you had with the flatbed/ez dumper combo, that was redneck!! lol.

Besides, I kinda wanna keep it stock. I also like the fact that I can just lift the box off that truck with the two chainfalls here, and drive out from under. Plywood is more forgiving when cramming stuff in with the tractor too..


----------



## Pelorus

View attachment 298875


Am standing outside a jewelry store in the heart of Chinatown, downtown Toronto, while the wife is haggling ferociously to get a better deal. Shudder.
I didn't think a cultural day away from the trees would be so exhausting, and it's still morning. :msp_unsure:


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Plywood? And you call me the redneck...lol.



No no no Levi


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I tried to run a cop one time in my 68 3/4 ton 4x4.. 350, 4 speed, 33's.. headers. I was doing pretty good till I let off too. Didn't wanna blow her up, so I let off, plus I hit some traffic.



Well back in the day when I was a CHEVY MAN LOL. I was coming home and had just opened her up a bit when I met a trouper doing 125. I thought hmm so I stomped it they tried to set up road block but I beat their efforts then I hit two back roads and got outta dodge. I was young stupid but that car would drive and I had reasons to not stop.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Well back in the day when I was a CHEVY MAN LOL. I was coming home and had just opened her up a bit when I met a trouper doing 125. I thought hmm so I stomped it they tried to set up road block but I beat their efforts then I hit two back roads and got outta dodge. I was young stupid but that car would drive and I had reasons to not stop.



"I thought hmm so I stomped it..." Priceless!! Pretty much my way of thinking at 23. 

And what's this about El Ropeo being a chevy man??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Well, let's just be glad that piece didn't fall apart on the highway and injure or kill any of the fine residents of southern Jersey.. lol.
> 
> Picked up a supposedly mint running 454 for $360 yesterday. Been wanting to try a big block in my old Chevy for a while. The right one finally fell into my lap (at the right price). Not sure if I'm gonna put it in the way it is, or have it built.
> View attachment 298863



God forgive me for this ..... But that truck needs to be drug out behind the barn and put down , between the cab and carbon monoxide poison I got from the Swiss cheese exhaust and cab with the vibrating mirrors and throw line powered wipers ... That trucks a piece of #### at best .... That's me feeling bad for talking about a piece of #### that harshly !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> God forgive me for this ..... But that truck needs to be drug out behind the barn and put down , between the cab and carbon monoxide poison I got from the Swiss cheese exhaust and cab with the vibrating mirrors and throw line powered wipers ... That trucks a piece of #### at best .... That's me feeling bad for talking about a piece of #### that harshly !



At least the hitch/frame ain't falling off the ass end.. I had a real hitch made for it, by an actual welder.. there "stack o' dimes". Lol.. not one exhaust leak either.. and that cab is solid as a rock. I rebuilt it myself. Even got new doors and mirrors for it. So suck it, Porks!! Oh, and I fixed the wipers too. Douchebag. You need some new material, in the worst possible way. just saying.

But I "liked" your post, cuz it was actually kinda funny.. for once..


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> At least the hitch/frame ain't falling off the ass end.. I had a real hitch made for it, by an actual welder.. there "stack o' dimes". Lol.. not one exhaust leak either.. and that cab is solid as a rock. I rebuilt it myself. Even got new doors and mirrors for it. So suck it, Porks!! Oh, and I fixed the wipers too. Douchebag. You need some new material, in the worst possible way. just saying.
> 
> But I "liked" your post, cuz it was actually kinda funny.. for once..



Rebuilt it yerself? Oh jeez.:msp_scared:

Come on man, lets see some pics.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> this one



I hope yer speakers can handle this though you might want to gouge yer eyes out:


White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65 - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I hope yer speakers can handle this though you might want to gouge yer eyes out:
> 
> 
> White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65 - YouTube



lol well thats a longst way from my mursic


Beethoven's 5th Symphony - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> "I thought hmm so I stomped it..." Priceless!! Pretty much my way of thinking at 23.
> 
> And what's this about El Ropeo being a chevy man??



Lmfao after 6 chevelles and a 1964 impala ss I got tired of pushing


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Rebuilt it yerself? Oh jeez.:msp_scared:
> 
> Come on man, lets see some pics.



Ohhhh god man ..... Watch your ####ing tongue , I don't know if I can endure project número deux ! The excitement may make me wanna hang you again !


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> this one



Jesus man can you take another picture of that beater from another angle, we've seen that pic more thens the Dans bunnys' vagina !


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man can you take another picture of that beater from another angle, we've seen that pic more thens the Dans bunnys' vagina !



Lol my camera broke right now its loaded to the hilt with brush lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> At least the hitch/frame ain't falling off the ass end.. I had a real hitch made for it, by an actual welder.. there "stack o' dimes". Lol.. not one exhaust leak either.. and that cab is solid as a rock. I rebuilt it myself. Even got new doors and mirrors for it. So suck it, Porks!! Oh, and I fixed the wipers too. Douchebag. You need some new material, in the worst possible way. just saying.
> 
> But I "liked" your post, cuz it was actually kinda funny.. for once..



You are a mutha ####ing liar . I don't remember seeing 4/5 pages or pictures in the last 15 months of the Casadei complex with beer cans strewn all over with parts of that poor truck laying to and fro . And lets not forget the ass crack daily pic ! I swear your obsession with that chipper paint is the reason you don't get laid ! And I am not talking about finger banging MA's friend Ruth behind the bingo hall !!!! That don't count you creep !


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> You are a mutha ####ing liar . I don't remember seeing 4/5 pages or pictures in the last 15 months of the Casadei complex with beer cans strewn all over with parts of that poor truck laying to and fro . And lets not forget the ass crack daily pic ! I swear your obsession with that chipper paint is the reason you don't get laid ! And I am not talking about finger banging MA's friend Ruth behind the bingo hall !!!! That don't count you creep !



Im not sure what you two broads are fight about now but the finger banging crap still makes me lol


[video=youtube;E5Km7cATVvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Km7cATVvk[/video]


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man can you take another picture of that beater from another angle, we've seen that pic more thens the Dans bunnys' vagina !



He don't have a vagina...:rolleyes2:

Anyway:

Was back in action with the 15 foot hedge sheers today. Actually I didn't have to use the extension and was on the step ladder for just a few minutes. 

This lady made me a chicken salad samwitch with tater chippies, diet soda and three Hershey's kisses. She wiggled her ass a little for me too.

I had a lead on some commercial work doing maintenance for Sleepy's but I am a little nervous considering there is no one to meet with me locally. Where is this Road Island anyway, do you have to take a boat to get there? I am going to have to stick to my guns and say no thanks.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> You are a mutha ####ing liar . I don't remember seeing 4/5 pages or pictures in the last 15 months of the Casadei complex with beer cans strewn all over with parts of that poor truck laying to and fro . And lets not forget the ass crack daily pic ! I swear your obsession with that chipper paint is the reason you don't get laid ! And I am not talking about finger banging MA's friend Ruth behind the bingo hall !!!! That don't count you creep !



No, no, he's right! You do need new material... just sayin.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> No, no, he's right! You do need new material... just sayin.



Material meaning "hate" ......so yea I gotta get the material :msp_biggrin:flowing !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Material meaning "hate" ......so yea I gotta get the material :msp_biggrin:flowing !



Nah, MDS is making big strides with his personality- don't ya see it? I am proud of him.

Anyway:

Just got back from the liberry, little chitlin wanted some books. Satchel Paige was there giving a speech. I never heard of him until this day but he was up there in front of a crowd of white folks spoutin like Southern Bapist about hitting people with bricks and jinglin the coins in his pocket. Woo Wee! Nothing like a revival, a true WTF moment.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice.
View attachment 298984


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Nah, MDS is making big strides with his personality- don't ya see it? I am proud of him.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Just got back from the liberry, little chitlin wanted some books. Satchel Paige was there giving a speech. I never heard of him until this day but he was up there in front of a crowd of white folks spoutin like Southern Bapist about hitting people with bricks and jinglin the coins in his pocket. Woo Wee! Nothing like a revival, a true WTF moment.



I am trying my best. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I am trying my best. Lol.



I gotta say ......that's a ####ing beast there man ! Put it in the bucket ! Pucket


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok anyone have an idea what a 45 inch gum rootball weighs I'm putting together a bid on a blowover that grinding is out of the question on? My thoughts are using a 12000 lb telehandler to move and load it! Dirt diameter is around 15feet!


----------



## BC WetCoast

ropensaddle said:


> Ok anyone have an idea what a 45 inch gum rootball weighs I'm putting together a bid on a blowover that grinding is out of the question on? My thoughts are using a 12000 lb telehandler to move and load it! Dirt diameter is around 15feet!



I've seen formulae around that define the weight of a root ball for a tree to be planted, but I don't think it would scale properly to a full grown tree. They were awkward and hard to remember.

One thing I would suggest is you get a pressure washer and wash all the dirt away from the rootball and cut off all the roots (roots are usually soft so you can use an old handsaw, or a almost retired chain). That will get the root wad down to a manageable size. If you can estimate the volume of the stump, then use something like 60 lb/cu ft.


----------



## dbl612

ropensaddle said:


> Ok anyone have an idea what a 45 inch gum rootball weighs I'm putting together a bid on a blowover that grinding is out of the question on? My thoughts are using a 12000 lb telehandler to move and load it! Dirt diameter is around 15feet!



how deep is the root ball mr. rope?


----------



## ozzy42

ropensaddle said:


> this one



I call pixels. Ain't no oil puddle underneath,but I could hear the exhaust manifold leakin on that 390 all the way down here in Flori-Duh.:msp_biggrin:














Just kiddin mang.I would get a kick ass paint job and lettering on that truck and make it my estimator if it were mine.


----------



## ropensaddle

dbl612 said:


> how deep is the root ball mr. rope?



Totally uprooted I kicked it and it budged but the dirt that is attached goes 4 feet into hole. I red neck estimate it to be minimum 5 ton but I would hate to under estimate it. I highly doubt I will get the job because I will be highest bid likely at 10 K lmao. It was call to grind the lady says the ball is huge I said ok thats no problem then she told me its in the middle of and old patio I said well I better come look! It has slabs of concrete all around it that I am going to include getting out its on a 1 to 3 slope and on the bank of the lake! Access is through neighbors yard so I'm estimating sod to repair the certainty of damage to the yard and then need to check with lake authority for possible permit etc. What I don't want to do is lose my ass and there is way to many things that could make that occur!


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> I call pixels. Ain't no oil puddle underneath,but I could hear the exhaust manifold leakin on that 390 all the way down here in Flori-Duh.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin mang.I would get a kick ass paint job and lettering on that truck and make it my estimator if it were mine.



Well ole rope has fixed the exhaust no leaks now! New manifolds and steel donuts oke:

Estimator it's too valuable as a work horse!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well i got rained out today. Did some paperwork took checks to the bank. Wife dragged me to the mall. I think I would rather pull my own teeth with vise grips without novacaine then go to the mall and deal with all the idiots.


----------



## Zale

2+ inches of rain today. My guys were not happy when I showed up with my neoprene socks and gortex rain gear. Thought they were getting the day off.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Started the day off right by dropping my phone in a puddle. Got it tore apart now and in a bowl of rice. Used Eric's phone to check my voicemail and got 2 storm calls. Sold them both, did them both so #### that phone, #### the rain and #### the police, it was a beautiful day.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Getting to hot to work here, be 104 today, 106 on Sat. think I will shut down till October ..but the phone rings and I got 3 jobs lined up...."stop callin" haha


----------



## dbl612

ropensaddle said:


> Totally uprooted I kicked it and it budged but the dirt that is attached goes 4 feet into hole. I red neck estimate it to be minimum 5 ton but I would hate to under estimate it. I highly doubt I will get the job because I will be highest bid likely at 10 K lmao. It was call to grind the lady says the ball is huge I said ok thats no problem then she told me its in the middle of and old patio I said well I better come look! It has slabs of concrete all around it that I am going to include getting out its on a 1 to 3 slope and on the bank of the lake! Access is through neighbors yard so I'm estimating sod to repair the certainty of damage to the yard and then need to check with lake authority for possible permit etc. What I don't want to do is lose my ass and there is way to many things that could make that occur!



if that root ball, (15' dia) had 1 ft. of dirt thickness (even) it would weigh around 13,000 # depending on soil type and root mass. the taper is difficult to figure for cross section. i think that telehandler would have a tough time with it.


----------



## no tree to big

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Getting to hot to work here, be 104 today, 106 on Sat. think I will shut down till October ..but the phone rings and I got 3 jobs lined up...."stop callin" haha



Damn your big time, 3 jobs? What is that a day? 

Good news unoficially was told we won a monster contract 19 100 foot cotton woods somethin like 25 semi loads of wood, we use a 60 yard demolition trailer. That oughta be fun cant wait!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Any of you guys use this dolly from sherrill?

The Log Dolly - 33" Wide | SherrillTree.com

Seems a bit pricey but I'm sick of dropping $150 at Loews every few months for a chinsy wheelbarrow.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Any of you guys use this dolly from sherrill?
> 
> The Log Dolly - 33" Wide | SherrillTree.com
> 
> Seems a bit pricey but I'm sick of dropping $150 at Loews every few months for a chinsy wheelbarrow.



It's pretty nice I have one, bought used on craigslist for $200. The only issue I've had is the tires go flat when your on uneven ground. Check out Brentwood wheelbarrows, I have an 8 cu ft with an oversized tire.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My professional opinion is that it is very heavy,,,,,,,,:msp_scared:
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> It's pretty nice I have one, bought used on craigslist for $200. The only issue I've had is the tires go flat when your on uneven ground. Check out Brentwood wheelbarrows, I have an 8 cu ft with an oversized tire.



Well that's kind of a big issue as this is the tool I'd use when the groud is too uneven for a mini. Maybe fill the tires with foam? Not sure about those Brentwood's, dont look that much beefier than the ones I get.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful week! :msp_biggrin:
Gonna do some training tomorrow in the yard. The guy's know that I go in the office on Saturday to plan my week. They want to come in on their own time and pick my brain and do some training,,,what a great crew!
It was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## Oak Savanna

Blakesmaster said:


> Any of you guys use this dolly from sherrill?
> 
> The Log Dolly - 33" Wide | SherrillTree.com
> 
> Seems a bit pricey but I'm sick of dropping $150 at Loews every few months for a chinsy wheelbarrow.



Made my own. Followed that design. Same size tires and 1/4" checker plate on the bottom. It works awesome. Can easily move 1-2 foot diameter by 3-4' long logs out of limited access spots. Lower the log right on it from the tree and groundie is gone to the curb with it. Get back in time for another one!! Well worth the money. I kept folding cheap Dolly's in half with big oak blocks. I even welded tabs on it so you can lay it down and put 2 more wheels on it near the top. One job we dropped a hard maple down a bank, rolled 4 foot logs on the cart, pulled it to the top of the hill with the chipper winch! Worked slick and didnt plow up the lawn! Buy er up! You won't be disappointed. You will wonder why you didn't buy one years ago!


----------



## ropensaddle

dbl612 said:


> if that root ball, (15' dia) had 1 ft. of dirt thickness (even) it would weigh around 13,000 # depending on soil type and root mass. the taper is difficult to figure for cross section. i think that telehandler would have a tough time with it.



Well my plan is to mattock as much dirt out as I can or power wash but no way for a crane to set up so it seemed like the best fit. That or a 4 by 4 back hoe track hoe can't fit either power lines in the way. I highly doubt I get the job as my bid is going to be monumental


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great this week, but I did manage to take a photo of this wonderful advertisement I saw when going for lunch the other day. Tomorrow I take off for the poconos again with a friend for Sunday's race.View attachment 299120


----------



## ropensaddle

Today I went up wraptor style at my biologist buddy's home, his trees fool u, I ran out of rope on one that looked small but over 100 foot! He has a cherry bark oak I believe might be 140 foot!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

no tree to big said:


> Damn your big time, 3 jobs? What is that a day?
> 
> Good news unoficially was told we won a monster contract 19 100 foot cotton woods somethin like 25 semi loads of wood, we use a 60 yard demolition trailer. That oughta be fun cant wait!!



3 days little guy, oh, I dont want to be big time, what a headache, small works fine for me, everything in my business is paid off....does that help?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Well my plan is to mattock as much dirt out as I can




View attachment 299131


Mattock was a great show,, 
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 299131
> 
> 
> Mattock was a great show,,
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



matlock.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Well that's kind of a big issue as this is the tool I'd use when the groud is too uneven for a mini. Maybe fill the tires with foam? Not sure about those Brentwood's, dont look that much beefier than the ones I get.


I think the problem was I didn't keep the tires inflated to the recommended pressure. Those brentwoods are tough better than anything you get at lowes, my buddy carts stone around on them all the time. I think they might have a warranty too. Check them out in person if you can find a dealer.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful week! :msp_biggrin:
> Gonna do some training tomorrow in the yard. The guy's know that I go in the office on Saturday to plan my week. They want to come in on their own time and pick my brain and do some training,,,what a great crew!
> It was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



Sounds fishy to me. I bet they're buttering you up and going to ask for another hitch pin.


----------



## treeman75

It was a great week here too. Its the first that we havent had any rain days in a couple months.


----------



## ozzy42

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> 3 days little guy, oh, I dont want to be big time, what a headache, small works fine for me, everything in my business is paid off....does that help?



:agree2:

There is a guy here that started up with a new forrestry bucket,new grapple truck,new chipper ,2 new one ton lil buckets and a new grinder and sales truck.I kid you not.It would be a dream to roll up to a big TD job with all of that ,but damned if I would want to write the checks he does.


I don't know enough about the guy to figure out if he's a genius or just an idiot that came into some money.

I got a 19 yr old bucket ,13 yr old PU,10 yr old grinder and a 7 yr old trash trailer,half dozen saws and all the climbing and rigging gear I need for now.May be considered subpar by some ,but I can and have weathered the hard times because I don't owe a dime on any of it.
I'm OK with staying small and debt free.


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> matlock.



I know, duh,,,
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 299131
> 
> 
> Mattock was a great show,,
> Jeff :msp_w00t:



I preferred the twilight zone and the munsters lol


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I preferred the twilight zone and the munsters lol



But jeffy this is what I meant of course in this rock you would know what it is :hmm3grin2orange:



View attachment 299153


----------



## Pelorus

ropensaddle said:


> View attachment 299153



That's a good lookin' matlock.


----------



## no tree to big

ozzy42 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> There is a guy here that started up with a new forrestry bucket,new grapple truck,new chipper ,2 new one ton lil buckets and a new grinder and sales truck.I kid you not.It would be a dream to roll up to a big TD job with all of that ,but damned if I would want to write the checks he does.
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about the guy to figure out if he's a genius or just an idiot that came into some money.
> 
> I got a 19 yr old bucket ,13 yr old PU,10 yr old grinder and a 7 yr old trash trailer,half dozen saws and all the climbing and rigging gear I need for now.May be considered subpar by some ,but I can and have weathered the hard times because I don't owe a dime on any of it.
> I'm OK with staying small and debt free.



You dont even want me to rattle off how old our #### is but it was all paid for in cash, never financed nothing and it has made millions some of the old is starting to get phased out.. Ah hell ill list sum stuff

bucket 86'
Bucket 94'
Bucket 06' engine just blew on it though, go figure...
Crane 92'
Crane 94'
Chip truck 99'
Chip truck 94'
Chip truck 90'
Chip truck 00'
Grapple 86'
Grapple not sure on year but we just built the truck last year 
2 old mack type r semis mid 80's?? 
we have 5 chippers none are "new" but they chip and run perfect had to rebuild motors in two of them but that was cheap, did it all in house except the the head rebuild. 
Everything is old but it is maintained and all runs good so why retire anything?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Nothing great this week, but I did manage to take a photo of this wonderful advertisement I saw when going for lunch the other day. Tomorrow I take off for the poconos again with a friend for Sunday's race.View attachment 299120



Sound about right. I think there should be more toddlers getting into the business. WTF, every other retard under the sun is a treeguy. Could be a refreshing change.


----------



## [email protected]

*Paid off*



ozzy42 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> There is a guy here that started up with a new forrestry bucket,new grapple truck,new chipper ,2 new one ton lil buckets and a new grinder and sales truck.I kid you not.It would be a dream to roll up to a big TD job with all of that ,but damned if I would want to write the checks he does.
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about the guy to figure out if he's a genius or just an idiot that came into some money.
> 
> I got a 19 yr old bucket ,13 yr old PU,10 yr old grinder and a 7 yr old trash trailer,half dozen saws and all the climbing and rigging gear I need for now.May be considered subpar by some ,but I can and have weathered the hard times because I don't owe a dime on any of it.
> I'm OK with staying small and debt free.



Yep, Sounds familiar! My bucket is a 96, so it's 17 yrs old, my pickup is a 00, making it 13, my stumper is about 15 +/-, Chipper about the same. Newest are the saws and dump trailer, it's 3 yrs old. Yeah, so it's nice to have no payments. (Oh by the way the house is paid for too):cool2:


----------



## ropensaddle

[email protected] said:


> Yep, Sounds familiar! My bucket is a 96, so it's 17 yrs old, my pickup is a 00, making it 13, my stumper is about 15 +/-, Chipper about the same. Newest are the saws and dump trailer, it's 3 yrs old. Yeah, so it's nice to have no payments. (Oh by the way the house is paid for too):cool2:



Dang ya'all make me feel stone age 89 bucket 75 chipper 74 skid steer 65 pickup 79 dump oke:


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> Yep, Sounds familiar! My bucket is a 96, so it's 17 yrs old, my pickup is a 00, making it 13, my stumper is about 15 +/-, Chipper about the same. Newest are the saws and dump trailer, it's 3 yrs old. Yeah, so it's nice to have no payments. (Oh by the way the house is paid for too):cool2:



There's no shelf life on trucks and equipment , it's all how they are used and maintained , I have seen new trucks ready for the junk yard and old trucks that could roll in a parade . It's nice to have very little overhead for me I pay like 1200 a month for what I owe money on and that's awesome I can knock that out on a Monday . :hmm3grin2orange: I look at trucks chippers and #### all the time then thinking about being a slave to it kinda makes it lose its luster .


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> There's no shelf life on trucks and equipment , it's all how they are used and maintained , I have seen new trucks ready for the junk yard and old trucks that could roll in a parade . It's nice to have very little overhead for me I pay like 1200 a month for what I owe money on and that's awesome I can knock that out on a Monday . :hmm3grin2orange: I look at trucks chippers and #### all the time then thinking about being a slave to it kinda makes it lose its luster .



Extremely well said, I think all the guys on here that bash old equipment are employees, and have no idea of the stress of payments and day to day buisness.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got home from a good morning of training in the yard. It is pretty cool to have guy's that want to excel and come in on their own time and get signed off on training. I wish I could get CEU's for it.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> There's no shelf life on trucks and equipment , .



Unless it is diesel and registered in California.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Unless it is diesel and registered in California.
> Jeff



Yea well to do state work in jersey now all the equipment has to be at least tier3 , so it's beginning here as well , alot of guys just lease machine for the time .


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea well to do state work in jersey now all the equipment has to be at least tier3 , so it's beginning here as well , alot of guys just lease machine for the time .



I have only one tier 2 lol wtf is with the tier #### anywho?


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> Extremely well said, I think all the guys on here that bash old equipment are employees, and have no idea of the stress of payments and day to day buisness.



It's crazy man I buddy spends 3200/4000 a month on fuel for 4 trucks and small equipment , that 40K + before you even try to make money , I got it much easier but still I ##### spending 1600/1700 a month for diesel and gas .... My wife does my quick books and somehow makes it work ... And having personal bills monthly of 3/3500 it's tough ... And if you have kids with expensive sports and hobbies ....... ####ing forget about it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I have only one tier 2 lol wtf is with the tier #### anywho?



I think it's a way to insure that you are replacing equipment on a semi regular basis , because I question the chemicals that these new engine use to clean carbon , that can't be much better then diesel emission . My dad just bought a 2012 Mack tri axle and if you try to idle to warm it up or just leave it run , it will shut itself off in 8 minutes , it literally won't idle. And you can not take that out of the computer .


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I think it's a way to insure that you are replacing equipment on a semi regular basis , because I question the chemicals that these new engine use to clean carbon , that can't be much better then diesel emission .



I think it's a conspiracy to beat the little mang till dead but one thing I know #### em I am going to work


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I think it's a conspiracy to beat the little mang till dead but one thing I know #### em I am going to work



There are huge constructions here that have yards loaded with equipment they can't run and now can't sell . They are forced to lease machines for certain jobs when they own 5 of em . It's everyone that feels the crunch but I agree the mom and pop feels it alot worse


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> There are huge constructions here that have yards loaded with equipment they can't run and now can't sell . They are forced to lease machines for certain jobs when they own 5 of em . It's everyone that feels the crunch but I agree the mom and pop feels it alot worse



then we all ban together and say #### you communist pigs right ?



Convoy 1978 movie Theme Song - YouTube


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> It's crazy man I buddy spends 3200/4000 a month on fuel for 4 trucks and small equipment , that 40K + before you even try to make money , I got it much easier but still I ##### spending 1600/1700 a month for diesel and gas .... My wife does my quick books and somehow makes it work ... And having personal bills monthly of 3/3500 it's tough ... And if you have kids with expensive sports and hobbies ....... ####ing forget about it :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh I hear ya, Im in the same exact boat! Sometimes I wonder if its all worth it? But theres nothing like being your own boss and being able to take off anytime you want to spend with the wife and kids.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> then we all ban together and say #### you communist pigs right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Convoy 1978 movie Theme Song - YouTube



Well I see you have a love for that movie , I enjoyed the movie death proof ..... Can you recognize my hood ornament


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> Oh I hear ya, Im in the same exact boat! Sometimes I wonder if its all worth it? But theres nothing like being your own boss and being able to take off anytime you want to spend with the wife and kids.



I didn't do #### yesterday or today , with the rain I used that as an excuse to hang with the MRS. Go out for a quiet lunch with her go shopping (hung myself slightly) and watched a movie before my kids came home and ran a muck !


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I see you have a love for that movie , I enjoyed the movie death proof ..... Can you recognize my hood ornament



10/4 there good buddy I think its time for a convoy just think if all our junk hit the road together to make a statement headed to californy with tons of black smoke puffin like the chemtrails of the jets we could end this global #### and get back to 1.00 per gallon fuel


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I have only one tier 2 lol wtf is with the tier #### anywho?



We go to tier 4 in Jan.,,,,It would be nice to move to a state or economical environment that does not tax success. But So-Cal rule's!!!!!!
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## cfield

Yea same here, I took the last 2 fridays off because of the rain. F*** the rain, Im done working in it! Kinda nice listening to everybody be humble on here for once.


----------



## tree MDS

cfield said:


> Yea same here, I took the last 2 fridays off because of the rain. F*** the rain, Im done working in it! Kinda nice listening to everybody be humble on here for once.



I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath.



You mean hold your "breathalyzer"? just saying


----------



## ducaticorse

Picked up this little gem in the heart of the city. Pulled permits at city hall yesterday. Absolutely zero access on a small one way street. The patio is fully enclosed, and cannot take down the walls on the left or right. Both sumacs need to be cut up and carried through the little door at the bottom of the stairs through a 10 ft hall way out to the street for chipping and round loading.


----------



## ozzy42

ducaticorse said:


> Picked up this little gem in the heart of the city. Pulled permits at city hall yesterday. Absolutely zero access on a small one way street. The patio is fully enclosed, and cannot take down the walls on the left or right. Both sumacs need to be cut up and carried through the little door at the bottom of the stairs through a 10 ft hall way out to the street for chipping and round loading.



Aw quit your gripin.You gots all kinds of room between the stump and edge of the deck to drop stuff.:msp_biggrin:


EDIT: Now here is a job that BEGS for a crane.
Make sure you put up pics from this beauty.


----------



## ducaticorse

ozzy42 said:


> Aw quit your gripin.You gots all kinds of room between the stump and edge of the deck to drop stuff.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now here is a job that BEGS for a crane.
> Make sure you put up pics from this beauty.



Getting a crane with enough stick to do this job would cost an ungodly amount of money given the specific location, sutting down an entire street, police details, TMP's permits etc... I'm already at 4 grand and that's with me, two helpers and a chip truck!


----------



## BC WetCoast

NCTREE said:


> It's pretty nice I have one, bought used on craigslist for $200. The only issue I've had is the tires go flat when your on uneven ground. Check out Brentwood wheelbarrows, I have an 8 cu ft with an oversized tire.



We have one, use it all the time. Either to handle blocks or root balls for trees to be planted.

Whenever I try and talk to the boss about getting a mini loader, he just points to the wood dolly.


----------



## BC WetCoast

ozzy42 said:


> Aw quit your gripin.You gots all kinds of room between the stump and edge of the deck to drop stuff.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now here is a job that BEGS for a crane.
> Make sure you put up pics from this beauty.



Minimum rentals on a crane will pay for a lot of groundy time. You make money off groundy time, you don't make money renting a crane, except for the mark up.


----------



## ozzy42

Wasn't thinking of groundie time ,but gitn her on the ground time.
Gonna be a fun time for all involved.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Picked up this little gem in the heart of the city. Pulled permits at city hall yesterday. Absolutely zero access on a small one way street. The patio is fully enclosed, and cannot take down the walls on the left or right. Both sumacs need to be cut up and carried through the little door at the bottom of the stairs through a 10 ft hall way out to the street for chipping and round loading.



I wouldn't of walked away from that ...... I woulda ran ! That job just looks like anything less a nightmare .


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I wouldn't of walked away from that ...... I woulda ran ! That job just looks like anything less a nightmare .



I put good money on it, it will be a lucrative and at the least, interesting removal....


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I put good money on it, it will be a lucrative and at the least, interesting removal....



Interesting ? Bikinis and yoga pants are Interesting .......that looks like a mutha ####er !


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Interesting ? Bikinis and yoga pants are Interesting .......that looks like a mutha ####er !



Well my fellas have had it light this season with the luck of the draw on short brush drags and utilizing the bobcat. This will just give them a refresher course in ball busting knock down drag out clean up ops! The trees themselves will come down easily enough.


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Well my fellas have had it light this season with the luck of the draw on short brush drags and utilizing the bobcat. This will just give them a refresher course in ball busting knock down drag out clean up ops! The trees themselves will come down easily enough.



I'm thinking you should be able to sneak that sweet new bucket in there and workem down !!:redface::redface:


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Getting a crane with enough stick to do this job would cost an ungodly amount of money given the specific location, sutting down an entire street, police details, TMP's permits etc... I'm already at 4 grand and that's with me, two helpers and a chip truck!



Nice score I wish I could get 4 k for that looks like it can be done in a long day


----------



## tree MDS

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> You mean hold your "breathalyzer"? just saying



Lol.. hey look, Dumbo liked your post!! You must really be getting somewhere now!!

And I could accomplish more treework in a straight up coma, then either of you two bozos on your best day. Just saying.


----------



## ropensaddle

I went and looked at 28 pines trying to crunch numbers to come out ok and still be middle ground bid likely be 300 per stump. I hate too many really unless it can be done in winter! Oh well 9 k for a week or so work ain't too shabby but likely the low bid is going to be 4k


----------



## ropensaddle

Then I secured a huge hackbury for 1700 in winter, discounted it 500 as customer hated the 2200 and I saw him sink when I said it, so I offered winter discount!


----------



## ropensaddle

Then I gotta go look at 17 trees monday while doing another job and turn in another bid I have figured as well.


----------



## ropensaddle

Then the 2750 job huge oak, then get my ass back on the 28 acre project a couple days to keep her happy, Then lol do a trim out dead wood job:monkey:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. hey look, Dumbo liked your post!! You must really be getting somewhere now!!
> 
> And I could accomplish more treework in a straight up coma, then either of you two bozos on your best day. Just saying.



I assume that you know I read things like that and crack the #### up ! I seen what OL MDS can do in a day , and I would say you are most proficient after 6pm at producing empties and talking mad #### on here ! But good for you for trying to create a mythical creature of tree care


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I assume that you know I read things like that and crack the #### up ! I seen what OL MDS can do in a day , and I would say you are most proficient after 6pm at producing empties and talking mad #### on here ! But good for you for trying to create a mythical creature of tree care



Lol. You're a clumsy bozo with humorous looking equipment. You wouldn't make it one year up here. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You're a clumsy bozo with humorous looking equipment. You wouldn't make it one year up here. Just saying.



If you were my competition I would have an advantage just showing up for work sober at 7am ! Keep talking #### though Paul it's great reading for sure ! And I am sure you are the King of Litchfield ..... The jewel of the northeast !


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You're a clumsy bozo with humorous looking equipment. You wouldn't make it one year up here. Just saying.



Couldn't keep from laughing a little at that. And I tried hard not to.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Couldn't keep from laughing a little at that. And I tried hard not to.



I try not to laugh and point at you when you stumble about with excuses of why we haven't seen even so much as a shovel pic of your operation .


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I try not to laugh and point at you when you stumble about with excuses of why we haven't seen even so much as a shovel pic of your operation .



Hey, MDS says some funny #### sometimes and I can't help it. I emailed you a few pics a while back and you never posted them. I figured you would look around on the web and find some junk and post it claiming it was a pic I sent you.


----------



## imagineero

Thats the sort of work we do most of the time. It's all tight access residential, in the city. It's all over property, tiny little back yards, sometimes you can touch both sides of the yard with your hands at the same time. We've taken some trees out through houses, taken some out through elevators. Some of the town houses are only 12' wide. Seriously. There's no parking, tiny streets, one way streets, no room to stack. You've got to get creative. And you've got to put cones out a day or two before to secure space. Then stack where you can, and do drive by chippings 4 or 5 times to get the tree done ;-)

I look at the stuff you guys mostly seem to do stateside, and you just get so much access! Enormous yards! Minis! we've got to buck branches up to 3' lengths sometimes, just to get them out. Did a property clearance on a gum last week where the access was a foot wide. Two lower branches off, took us 3 hours to get the job done! 15 minutes climbing, and 2 and a half hours getting it out of there! Had to buck that stuff up to nothing, then kind of throw/pass it down the 1 foot wide side access that was 20 feet long. 

Shaun


----------



## tree MDS

imagineero said:


> Thats the sort of work we do most of the time. It's all tight access residential, in the city. It's all over property, tiny little back yards, sometimes you can touch both sides of the yard with your hands at the same time. We've taken some trees out through houses, taken some out through elevators. Some of the town houses are only 12' wide. Seriously. There's no parking, tiny streets, one way streets, no room to stack. You've got to get creative. And you've got to put cones out a day or two before to secure space. Then stack where you can, and do drive by chippings 4 or 5 times to get the tree done ;-)
> 
> I look at the stuff you guys mostly seem to do stateside, and you just get so much access! Enormous yards! Minis! we've got to buck branches up to 3' lengths sometimes, just to get them out. Did a property clearance on a gum last week where the access was a foot wide. Two lower branches off, took us 3 hours to get the job done! 15 minutes climbing, and 2 and a half hours getting it out of there! Had to buck that stuff up to nothing, then kind of throw/pass it down the 1 foot wide side access that was 20 feet long.
> 
> Shaun



You forgot to mention the snakes, lizards, honey badgers, etc...


----------



## imagineero

crocodiles, aligators, spiders, platypusses, emus, kangaroos and vegemite. Its a hard life


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> I'm thinking you should be able to sneak that sweet new bucket in there and workem down !!:redface::redface:



Yeah with a Sykorsky Skyhook maybe!!!

Chris, I still have that plate too. Did the ticket ever come in from the GW bridge???


----------



## ropensaddle

imagineero said:


> Thats the sort of work we do most of the time. It's all tight access residential, in the city. It's all over property, tiny little back yards, sometimes you can touch both sides of the yard with your hands at the same time. We've taken some trees out through houses, taken some out through elevators. Some of the town houses are only 12' wide. Seriously. There's no parking, tiny streets, one way streets, no room to stack. You've got to get creative. And you've got to put cones out a day or two before to secure space. Then stack where you can, and do drive by chippings 4 or 5 times to get the tree done ;-)
> 
> I look at the stuff you guys mostly seem to do stateside, and you just get so much access! Enormous yards! Minis! we've got to buck branches up to 3' lengths sometimes, just to get them out. Did a property clearance on a gum last week where the access was a foot wide. Two lower branches off, took us 3 hours to get the job done! 15 minutes climbing, and 2 and a half hours getting it out of there! Had to buck that stuff up to nothing, then kind of throw/pass it down the 1 foot wide side access that was 20 feet long.
> 
> Shaun



My sentiments exactly

"Green Acres" Opening and Closing Theme Song - YouTube


----------



## ducaticorse

ropensaddle said:


> Nice score I wish I could get 4 k for that looks like it can be done in a long day



I'm thinking the same thing, but we only have parking from 7am to 5pm both days we are there. Hoping to get the majority of it knocked out in the first day, and then maybe 2-3 hours the next. Variables include whether or not I have to have cars towed out of my restricted parking spaces when I show up there on wed. and thur mornings.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, but we only have parking from 7am to 5pm both days we are there. Hoping to get the majority of it knocked out in the first day, and then maybe 2-3 hours the next. Variables include whether or not I have to have cars towed out of my restricted parking spaces when I show up there on wed. and thur mornings.



I work some in ubanna, lol but I prefer ruralo, sometimes I work in the little rock area; makes me mad after 2 days. I tell you, I don't think I can do city life no more. I lived in Dallas in the eighties, so I know the difference but I really like to get my fish off a line than at the market


----------



## ropensaddle

I also like to walk outside and piss when I want to lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ducaticorse said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, but we only have parking from 7am to 5pm both days we are there. Hoping to get the majority of it knocked out in the first day, and then maybe 2-3 hours the next. Variables include whether or not I have to have cars towed out of my restricted parking spaces when I show up there on wed. and thur mornings.



Hey, Duck, would you be able to zipline some of the high branches to the street for a start? just wondering


----------



## Zale

ducaticorse said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, but we only have parking from 7am to 5pm both days we are there. Hoping to get the majority of it knocked out in the first day, and then maybe 2-3 hours the next. Variables include whether or not I have to have cars towed out of my restricted parking spaces when I show up there on wed. and thur mornings.



Good luck. I've done a lot of jobs like that and I rarely had open parking spaces when showing up in the morning. I found the best way to get cars moved was to start putting tarps over the cars. When homeowners look out and see their cars covered, I get a pretty quick response in getting them moved. Also, bring a roll of brown construction paper to lay a path through the house. Watch the walls and note any marks prior to starting work.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. hey look, Dumbo liked your post!! You must really be getting somewhere now!!
> 
> And I could accomplish more treework in a straight up coma, then either of you two bozos on your best day. Just saying.



hehe, lawn MDS, if you mean lawn care, yes, you could, i dont own a mower...heck I could pickup your Empties and make more in recycling than your bid..just saying


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> Good luck. I've done a lot of jobs like that and I rarely had open parking spaces when showing up in the morning. I found the best way to get cars moved was to start putting tarps over the cars. When homeowners look out and see their cars covered, I get a pretty quick response in getting them moved. Also, bring a roll of brown construction paper to lay a path through the house. Watch the walls and note any marks prior to starting work.



The guy I sold my grinder to in long island NY said they put bubble wrap on the walls to protect them when they have jobs they have to carry through a house.


----------



## ducaticorse

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Hey, Duck, would you be able to zipline some of the high branches to the steet for a start? just wondering



No space. I couldnt take the best pics cuz the farthest I could get from the tree was ten ft without running into a wall. The trees dont even crest over the top of the building like the pic looks like, and the space to the right of the canopy that you see is a permanently sectioned alley with 4 individual yards like the one I am working it, all private, and all off limits, that goes about 50ft to perpendicular to another building. It is in effect like the worlds smallest courtyard.


----------



## ropensaddle

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> hehe, lawn MDS, if you mean lawn care, yes, you could, i dont own a mower...heck I could pickup your Empties and make more in recycling than your bid..just saying



Lol I think ole mds needs laid he acts like a pit bull with no girl friend but we all know he is really just a chiwahwah with a grumpy attitude


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Good luck. I've done a lot of jobs like that and I rarely had open parking spaces when showing up in the morning. I found the best way to get cars moved was to start putting tarps over the cars. When homeowners look out and see their cars covered, I get a pretty quick response in getting them moved. Also, bring a roll of brown construction paper to lay a path through the house. Watch the walls and note any marks prior to starting work.



I'm taking them through an access tunnel so I dont have to bring them through the house. I'll take pics of it on wed. Its a doozy. 

I have done jobs in the city before, and have had to have cars towed, it sucks because it slows things down, but they do get towed. I have permits and signage for 60 ft of space directly out in front of the job site. So if anyone is there when we show up, they wont be for long one way or another.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ducaticorse said:


> No space. I couldnt take the best pics cuz the farthest I could get from the tree was ten ft without running into a wall. The trees dont even crest over the top of the building like the pic looks like, and the space to the right of the canopy that you see is a permanently sectioned alley with 4 individual yards like the one I am working it, all private, and all off limits, that goes about 50ft to perpendicular to another building. It is in effect like the worlds smallest courtyard.



Yep, pics dont do justice...hope it all goes good for ya!


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> I'm taking them through an access tunnel so I dont have to bring them through the house. I'll take pics of it on wed. Its a doozy.
> 
> I have done jobs in the city before, and have had to have cars towed, it sucks because it slows things down, but they do get towed. I have permits and signage for 60 ft of space directly out in front of the job site. So if anyone is there when we show up, they wont be for long one way or another.



I'd be tempted to hook to em with my winch and skid them outta my way


----------



## dbl612

imagineero said:


> crocodiles, aligators, spiders, platypusses, emus, kangaroos and vegemite. Its a hard life



vegemite-that explains a lot! no wonder the area is so nasty-having to eat that delicacy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> The guy I sold my grinder to in long island NY said they put bubble wrap on the walls to protect them when they have jobs they have to carry through a house.



Used pieces of carpet works best.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I think ole mds needs laid he acts like a pit bull with no girl friend but we all know he is really just a chiwahwah with a grumpy attitude



It's all true. I never get laid, and I don't even know how to start a chainsaw, let alone cut a tree!!! And mowing lawns is where my real expertise is.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> It's all true. I never get laid, and I don't even know how to start a chainsaw, let alone cut a tree!!! And mowing lawns is where my real expertise is.



Dang man did not mean to get ya crying ,chin up bro now go find a chick


----------



## Blakesmaster

While it looks like you ladies have had a swell time bickering back and forth today I got some #### done. Flower beds weeded, yard mowed, sidewalk edged, car and truck washed and waxed and I got a good healthy buzz on in the process. Think I'll take a nap and wait for Laura to wake me up for bed in a few hours. Tootles...


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> While it looks like you ladies have had a swell time bickering back and forth today I got some #### done. Flower beds weeded, yard mowed, sidewalk edged, car and truck washed and waxed and I got a good healthy buzz on in the process. Think I'll take a nap and wait for Laura to wake me up for bed in a few hours. Tootles...



Tell your neighbor to try different color paint next time :monkey:

Oh and lady muh ass, lol now clean them windows and mop those floors boyoke:


----------



## mckeetree

ropensaddle said:


> Tell your neighbor to try different color paint next time :monkey:



That is not unusual for up there. My cousins in laws in NY live in an orange house and the next door neighbor's house is loud blue.


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> That is not unusual for up there. My cousins in laws in NY live in an orange house and the next door neighbor's house is loud blue.



Well yeah and I think dudes marry dudes there too sure glad I live down here :monkey:


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> I'm taking them through an access tunnel so I dont have to bring them through the house. I'll take pics of it on wed. Its a doozy.
> 
> I have done jobs in the city before, and have had to have cars towed, it sucks because it slows things down, but they do get towed. I have permits and signage for 60 ft of space directly out in front of the job site. So if anyone is there when we show up, they wont be for long one way or another.



As dumb as it sounds but would one of those small like 8-10 HP homeowner chipper be beneficial in a situation like that? Take the chipper back there and carry out garbage cans of chips? Seems like it might help in some of those situations idk helicopter?


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah and I think dudes marry dudes there too sure glad I live down here :monkey:



Queers and steers !!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Hey, MDS says some funny #### sometimes and I can't help it. I emailed you a few pics a while back and you never posted them. I figured you would look around on the web and find some junk and post it claiming it was a pic I sent you.



You sir are full of #### ! You never sent a picture to me , and I really ####ed up putting my personal email address on here for you , now I got every ####ing spammer out there sending me #### ! So don't try that #### on me pal ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> It's all true. I never get laid, and I don't even know how to start a chainsaw, let alone cut a tree!!! And mowing lawns is where my rfeal expertise is.



Lets not forget about painting , although I think Michelangelo painted the Sistine chapel in less then 6 weeks ! Although Budweiser wasn't around then so maybe that wouldn't sidelined him a bit


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> You sir are full of #### ! You never sent a picture to me , and I really ####ed up putting my personal email address on here for you , now I got every ####ing spammer out there sending me #### ! So don't try that #### on me pal ! :msp_w00t:



PM me your email I'll resend a couple.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Queers and steers !!!!!



just as long as they steer themselves away from me they're safe


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Lets not forget about painting , although I think Michelangelo painted the Sistine chapel in less then 6 weeks ! Although Budweiser wasn't around then so maybe that wouldn't sidelined him a bit



Holy crap, you twisted ####ing weirdo... that paint job was how long ago, two, three years?? You seriously might need some help!! And yes, it still looks good!! Lol.
View attachment 299450


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Mckeetree pics*



mckeetree said:


> PM me your email I'll resend a couple.



Here is three pics Mckeetree sent me to post for him.


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is three pics Mckeetree sent me to post for him.



Holy ####! Is that a spankin new Bandit chuck and duck!!?? And what the Hell is up with Pedro? Nice shirt, top button buttoned. What is Hell is that? 


Anyway:

####### McKee is either so computer illiterate or drunk he don't even know who the Hell he is emailing. But I gotta say that these days it sure is easy to get 101 and 2tree mixed up.


Anyway:

Black Oak - You want me to measure my chipper's axle to see how wide it is? Are you nuts? Come on man, I really don't have time for that but if you really need me too I guess I will. 

What are you trying to do anyway? Its about as wide as a pickup truck. That help?

Anyway:

Sundays are always the toughest days. I am exhausted.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Holy ####! Is that a spankin new Bandit chuck and duck!!?? And what the Hell is up with Pedro? Nice shirt, top button buttoned. What is Hell is that?
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ####### McKee is either so computer illiterate or drunk he don't even know who the Hell he is emailing. But I gotta say that these days it sure is easy to get 101 and 2tree mixed up.
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Black Oak - You want me to measure my chipper's axle to see how wide it is? Are you nuts? Come on man, I really don't have time for that but if you really need me too I guess I will.
> 
> What are you trying to do anyway? Its about as wide as a pickup truck. That help?
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Sundays are always the toughest days. I am exhausted.



Just remember i am the handsome one!

Didnt do a whole lot today. Spent some time with the kids, and thought about all the things i should have been doing. Did drop a locust tree for the neighbor lady so i can pull over this nasty co dominate locust later this week. Leans towards the HV lines, and it needs to be pulled 180 degrees from lean.


----------



## treemandan

Oh I almost forgot:

A building collapsed down in Philly the other day. I saw it on the news and thought nothing of it, just thought it was an old building that just fell, it wouldn't surprise me.

I just found out that a crew was demolishing one old building, made a mistake and knocked it into another inhabited building with a crane.

They say the crane op was stoned. 

The thing is that all these buildings are either connected or right next to each other so why would the one building be inhabited? It was a Salvation Army store. I mean why wouldn't they close down while this was going on? 

The building they were taking down was in between that Salvy and The Mutter Museum. The Mutter is a medical museum. They have jars of babies with big heads and penises all ate up from syphilis in there. 

Anyway, they did something wrong and the building they were taking down fell on the Salvy killing a few people in there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> Oh I almost forgot:
> 
> A building collapsed down in Philly the other day. I saw it on the news and thought nothing of it, just thought it was an old building that just fell, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I just found out that a crew was demolishing one old building, made a mistake and knocked it into another inhabited building with a crane.
> 
> They say the crane op was stoned.
> 
> The thing is that all these buildings are either connected or right next to each other so why would the one building be inhabited? It was a Salvation Army store. I mean why wouldn't they close down while this was going on?
> 
> The building they were taking down was in between that Salvy and The Mutter Museum. The Mutter is a medical museum. They have jars of babies with big heads and penises all ate up from syphilis in there.
> 
> Anyway, they did something wrong and the building they were taking down fell on the Salvy killing a few people in there.


 

Did you see the photo of that guy? I can't believe they let him in a piece of heavy machinery.


----------



## Pelorus

That Nutter Museum sounds like a real fun place to visit.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is three pics Mckeetree sent me to post for him.



Nice loader but what's with the chuck n duck? 

And yeah, it's common for some to paint their old houses up in goofy colors around here. Pretty sure they think it accents the fancy trimwork better. Luckily my street is pretty low key as far as that goes but there is always one douchenozzle on the block.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Holy crap, you twisted ####ing weirdo... that paint job was how long ago, two, three years?? You seriously might need some help!! And yes, it still looks good!! Lol.
> View attachment 299450



Jesus man the alcohol has warped your pea brain , its more like a year and a half , and that's when I was there, you started the paint thing last year at some point , god only knows when exactly , I think the Budweiser has finally stunted the mouse on the wheel for good !


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice loader but what's with the chuck n duck?
> 
> And yeah, it's common for some to paint their old houses up in goofy colors around here. Pretty sure they think it accents the fancy trimwork better. Luckily my street is pretty low key as far as that goes but there is always one douchenozzle on the block.



I like the ese' with the collar tight picture since McKee has such a strong distain for the brown skins on the political threads


----------



## treeclimber101

God this warms my heart , soon lawn mowing will be replaced with bike riding if jr. Can get his #### together









I will teach him to cut a straight ####ing line by Labor Day if it kills me


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I like the ese' with the collar tight picture since McKee has such a strong distain for the brown skins on the political threads



Yes, that guy is Hispanic but he was born in Athens, Texas. His dad was born in Austin. I never said I was a racist I just don't much care for illegal aliens. As for the "chuck and duck" we use those little drum chippers more than anything else. I see some of you guys on here talking about monster crane jobs paying $2,950.00. Well, we do little eight hour trim jobs that pay $2,950.00 so I'm loving it. And yes, as some of you might already know, I have other Hispanic employees (all legal). We also employ other minorities. We are an equal opportunity employer.


----------



## PassionForTrees

View attachment 299500
View attachment 299501
View attachment 299502
View attachment 299503
View attachment 299504


----------



## PassionForTrees

View attachment 299505
View attachment 299506
View attachment 299507
View attachment 299508
View attachment 299509


----------



## PassionForTrees

View attachment 299511
View attachment 299512
View attachment 299513
View attachment 299514
View attachment 299515
View attachment 299516
View attachment 299517


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

PassionForTrees said:


> View attachment 299508
> View attachment 299509



I try not to drop trees on my customers houses. Just saying. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Yes, that guy is Hispanic but he was born in Athens, Texas. His dad was born in Austin. I never said I was a racist I just don't much care for illegal aliens. As for the "chuck and duck" we use those little drum chippers more than anything else. I see some of you guys on here talking about monster crane jobs paying $2,950.00. Well, we do little eight hour trim jobs that pay $2,950.00 so I'm loving it. And yes, as some of you might already know, I have other Hispanic employees (all legal). We also employ other minorities. We are an equal opportunity employer.



Wow owned by a female and operated by At least 2 other minorities ! You must be eligible for every job in the state ! Your smart ! .


----------



## treemandan

PassionForTrees said:


> View attachment 299505
> View attachment 299506
> View attachment 299507
> View attachment 299508
> View attachment 299509



What is this. an 80's revival?


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you see the photo of that guy? I can't believe they let him in a piece of heavy machinery.



You mean Snoop Dog? Yeah he does demo. He was actually using a backhoe, grabbed an I beam with it and was using it to smash the building down. All par for the course as everybody is happy with cheap til someone gets killed.

The one contractor around Phoenixville who everybody boasts is responsible for doing such a great job restoring the main strip is a drunk slob running around with 78 illegal aliens.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> You mean Snoop Dog? Yeah he does demo. He was actually using a backhoe, grabbed an I beam with it and was using it to smash the building down. All par for the course as everybody is happy with cheap til someone gets killed.
> 
> The one contractor around Phoenixville who everybody boasts is responsible for doing such a great job restoring the main strip is a drunk slob running around with 78 illegal aliens.



It must be raining out cause dan is up early, Did they get that oak tree down on charlestown rd. yet? Wanna see a bunch of assclowns check out that operation. I've been watching those guys for over a month, it figures they are from jersey.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> You mean Snoop Dog? Yeah he does demo. He was actually using a backhoe, grabbed an I beam with it and was using it to smash the building down. All par for the course as everybody is happy with cheap til someone gets killed.
> 
> The one contractor around Phoenixville who everybody boasts is responsible for doing such a great job restoring the main strip is a drunk slob running around with 78 illegal aliens.



Who is the contractor ?


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> It must be raining out cause dan is up early, Did they get that oak tree down on charlestown rd. yet? Wanna see a bunch of assclowns check out that operation. I've been watching those guys for over a month, it figures they are from jersey.



Lol... what's an "assclown", is that like a clumsy bozo?


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> Yes, that guy is Hispanic but he was born in Athens, Texas. His dad was born in Austin. I never said I was a racist I just don't much care for illegal aliens. As for the "chuck and duck" we use those little drum chippers more than anything else. I see some of you guys on here talking about monster crane jobs paying $2,950.00. Well, we do little eight hour trim jobs that pay $2,950.00 so I'm loving it. And yes, as some of you might already know, I have other Hispanic employees (all legal). We also employ other minorities. We are an equal opportunity employer.



Chuck's rule the others always need parts  I can't believe when we speak illegal we get labeled as brown haters illegal can be any color.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol... what's an "assclown", is that like a clumsy bozo?



It's like someone who puts flow masters on a Toyota


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol... what's an "assclown", is that like a clumsy bozo?





ropensaddle said:


> Chuck's rule the others always need parts  I can't believe when we speak illegal we get labeled as brown haters illegal can be any color.



Is a guy who is born in the middle of the rio grande river an illegal , because I know one !


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Is a guy who is born in the middle of the rio grande river an illegal , because I know one !



Does he have a social security number or visa , pay taxes ?


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Does he have a social security number or visa , pay taxes ?



To answer from left to right : yes but it's missing 1 number , and a MasterCard .... And sometimes ! He seems legit to me


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> To answer from left to right : yes but it's missing 1 number , and a MasterCard .... And sometimes ! He seems legit to me



haha


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> haha



2 ha's that's it .... Tough crowd for a Monday


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> 2 ha's that's it .... Tough crowd for a Monday



hahaha


----------



## ropensaddle

I gotta go spend a thousand to get tags see u later


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> It must be raining out cause dan is up early, Did they get that oak tree down on charlestown rd. yet? Wanna see a bunch of assclowns check out that operation. I've been watching those guys for over a month, it figures they are from jersey.



I guess they started quite some time ago, like a few months ago. I thought they were just taking a few limbs off back then but it seems they have been closing the road and going at it again recently. It sure is a monster, healthy and all but that doesn't mean it can't fall over. 

They have it down to just the trunk now, its been that way for awhile. I have no idea who is doing it.


----------



## Zale

Rain and more rain. Love my Cabela's rain gear.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> Holy ####! Is that a spankin new Bandit chuck and duck!!?? And what the Hell is up with Pedro? Nice shirt, top button buttoned. What is Hell is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Black Oak - You want me to measure my chipper's axle to see how wide it is? Are you nuts? Come on man, I really don't have time for that but if you really need me too I guess I will.
> 
> What are you trying to do anyway? Its about as wide as a pickup truck. That help?
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Sundays are always the toughest days. I am exhausted.



Little man dan, just measure from center of left tire to center of right tire, should be around 60 to 70inchs...be on the money, dont goof up:msp_rolleyes:...dont make me come over their lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> Rain and more rain. Love my Cabela's rain gear.



I have a set also. Best $500 I ever spent.


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a set also. Best $500 I ever spent.



You guys found rain gear that actually holds up to tree work for more than a few use's? Please elaborate!


----------



## Slvrmple72

imagineero said:


> Thats the sort of work we do most of the time. It's all tight access residential, in the city. It's all over property, tiny little back yards, sometimes you can touch both sides of the yard with your hands at the same time. We've taken some trees out through houses, taken some out through elevators. Some of the town houses are only 12' wide. Seriously. There's no parking, tiny streets, one way streets, no room to stack. You've got to get creative. And you've got to put cones out a day or two before to secure space. Then stack where you can, and do drive by chippings 4 or 5 times to get the tree done ;-)
> 
> I look at the stuff you guys mostly seem to do stateside, and you just get so much access! Enormous yards! Minis! we've got to buck branches up to 3' lengths sometimes, just to get them out. Did a property clearance on a gum last week where the access was a foot wide. Two lower branches off, took us 3 hours to get the job done! 15 minutes climbing, and 2 and a half hours getting it out of there! Had to buck that stuff up to nothing, then kind of throw/pass it down the 1 foot wide side access that was 20 feet long.
> 
> Shaun



F-that! Time to make a little squirrel sized machine that starts out at the leaves and works its way back making sawdust as it goes!
I had to laugh at your "drive by chippings" comment... was thinking something else entirely. Ha Ha!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

cfield said:


> You guys found rain gear that actually holds up to tree work for more than a few use's? Please elaborate!



I got cabelas guide gor-tex bibs and jacket. I have had the same pair for 5 years. You gotta be a little careful while wearing them but them seem to hold up pretty good.


----------



## cfield

2treeornot2tree said:


> I got cabelas guide gor-tex bibs and jacket. I have had the same pair for 5 years. You gotta be a little careful while wearing them but them seem to hold up pretty good.



Thanx for the advice. Ive been using the carharrt stuff, which holds up ok, but its so heavy you get just as wet from sweat as if you werent wearing it at all. Ive been wanting to try that stuff the crab fishermen use, I cant spell it but its something like Grundholtz or something. That seems to hold up good in an abusive environment.


----------



## ducaticorse

cfield said:


> Thanx for the advice. Ive been using the carharrt stuff, which holds up ok, but its so heavy you get just as wet from sweat as if you werent wearing it at all. Ive been wanting to try that stuff the crab fishermen use, I cant spell it but its something like Grundholtz or something. That seems to hold up good in an abusive environment.



Stuff is made of rubber and doesn't breath worth chit


----------



## PassionForTrees

2treeornot2tree said:


> I try not to drop trees on my customers houses. Just saying. Lol



Yeah man, I wasnt trying to hit the house man , it just kinda rolled on the stump ( I think I cut into my box and took away some holding strength ) So then of course Ya cant just change the direction the tree is already falling in right? And Man my first big claim smashing the whole house, that really stunk man.


----------



## cfield

PassionForTrees said:


> Yeah man, I wasnt trying to hit the house man , it just kinda rolled on the stump ( I think I cut into my box and took away some holding strength ) So then of course Ya cant just change the direction the tree is already falling in right? And Man my first big claim smashing the whole house, that really stunk man.



Shouldnt you be posting pics of smashing a customers house in 101? Got more balls than I do, nothing wrong with mistakes as long as you learn from them and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## cfield

ducaticorse said:


> Stuff is made of rubber and doesn't breath worth chit



Well, there goes that idea. I still think the gloves would be sweet, I hate soaked gloves!


----------



## Zale

cfield said:


> You guys found rain gear that actually holds up to tree work for more than a few use's? Please elaborate!



Cabela's has different lines of rain gear. I've had one Guidewear set for 7 years. Just bought the new version of the jacket. Don't pay full price for it. It will go on sale at different times of the year. Also look at the gortex socks. They will keep your feet dry. If you wash and retreat the material, it will last you years. IMO.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Zale said:


> Cabela's has different lines of rain gear. I've had one Guidewear set for 7 years. Just bought the new version of the jacket. Don't pay full price for it. It will go on sale at different times of the year. Also look at the gortex socks. They will keep your feet dry. If you wash and retreat the material, it will last you years. IMO.



I have the guide wear also


----------



## PassionForTrees

cfield said:


> Shouldnt you be posting pics of smashing a customers house in 101? Got more balls than I do, nothing wrong with mistakes as long as you learn from them and nobody gets hurt.



Very cool, Hey I was being a wise ass kind of responding to 2treeornot2trees response to some pics. I had a storm damaged tree that fell on the house so I saw this site and topic whadja do today, so I thought to share some of my work. So 2tree saw the pics and wrote his comments I had to come back with that to stay in the happy zone. :msp_w00t: Nice of you to actually care and such. I wanted to respond to another one who saw some pics of the IRON MAIDEN show I went to man that was EPIC so I thought to share as well. Thought I might find some other Maiden Up the Irons Fans out here and yeah they still rock like the 80's I love the 80's! So how about it??? Any IRON MAIDEN Fans out there or what? :rockn:


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have the guide wear also



Man you guys spend a lot of money to be miserable toughing out the rain , my best rain gear is a bar and about half a case of beer ! I wouldn't spend 20 minutes in the kinda rain we had today nor would my customers wanting us tearing up there #### because we are too stubborn to know when enough is enough ! I envy that you guys love to tree work in the rain though ....


----------



## treemandan

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Little man dan, just measure from center of left tire to center of right tire, should be around 60 to 70inchs...be on the money, dont goof up:msp_rolleyes:...dont make me come over their lol



Sure, come on over... bring a tape measure with you.

I up to my eyeballs in it , I'll try to get the measurement soon, I did look in my manual but it didn't state axle width. 

Whatever yer up to I not sure I wanna know but if you get to talking to people about whatever it is be sure to keep in mind that axle width is just that and WHEELBASE is the measurement from the front axle to the back axle. My chipper doesn't actually have a wheelbase because it only has one axle.

Anyway:

Was at my auto shop this morning with my wife's car. I would say its my friend's shop but that guy surely ain't no friend of mine and besides; Who needs friends anyway? Nah, strictly business but they let me fondle up on their tools and they know I know. Its always a pain in the ass, never under a few hundred, they make fun of me ( to my face and behind my back), and if I ever took my eye off of them who knows what them retards are liable to try.


I was thinking it was the timing chain but we messed around and found out it was just the serpentine belt tensioner.... well a 400 dollar serpentine belt tensioner. I would do it myself, its something I could handle but I would rather pay them and stand around "helping". Boy, I can see how things are gonna be when I get old. If these guys go out of business I don't know what I am gonna do... I mean am about ready to shoot pretty much anyone else who touches my car. Don't get me started.

The guy who owns the shop runs a clean operation. That means he charges me accordingly and doesn't say " have a seat in the waiting room'"... at least to me he don't. The Matco guy came in trying to sell but we just looked at him and thought, " Thank God we don't need no more ####ing tools" and felt bad for this schlepp driving around at 6 miles to the gallon with 100k in inventory. I hoped he'd find a dealership with a couple enthusiastic tech schoolers all hopped on buying a 400 dollar 3/8ths air ratchet. That'll break some bolts!


Anyway:

I have that scheduled for Weds. Tommorow I am headed off to The Wayniac's Shop so he can hammer a plow onto my Power Wagon... which my wife drove today... she is so cute driving that monster... almost as cute as me but you boys better keep yer ####'s in yer pants cause I ain't putting out fer you dirty bastards unless the money is right.

Anyway:

Hopefully The Wayniac can get it done pretty quick. This guy just might be crazier than me. His poor wife runs the office phones and whatnot, I know she got shellshock. The guy won't put my old plow frame on my Power Wagon because it will compromise the crumple zones. He was hollering at me about it. He told me he might need a couple days to get the plow on, I am wondering why I don't go out and weld the old plow frame on myself... well maybe not.

It might sound strange that I am doing this now but I need to be ready for winter. I have a plow ready for my tree truck but would really rather not drive that unless I needed too. 

I dropped one of my bigger accounts due to liability. I don't have snow removal ins and I can just see some mommy in flip flops dropping off her kids at the daycare center suing me. Beside, they have been building over there lately and the whole place is a freaking mess. It was OK when my kid was enrolled I was just doing it for a couple bucks. They got mad at me when a "couple bucks" turned into a " whole lotta bucks" but I mean you get what you pay for and I doubt the scraper in there now has snow plow ins but he can deal with it now.

I am getting a real swank plow though. Don't want to spend the 2500, don't want to try to sell my old one but I am biting the bullet. I gotta say for 2500 this guy can't be beat. I really doubt he will pull and funny ####.

The Wayniac is actually a guy named Wayne who comes highly recommended. I haven't the nerve to #### with him as he seems a little high strung and very serious about everything and contests to his word. I am actually very serious about everything and contest to my word just as well... which is why I don't tell somebody I am coming to flatten their tires without actually doing it . Savvy? Boy you should have yer head checked, I'll do it for free.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Man you guys spend a lot of money to be miserable toughing out the rain , my best rain gear is a bar and about half a case of beer ! I wouldn't spend 20 minutes in the kinda rain we had today nor would my customers wanting us tearing up there #### because we are too stubborn to know when enough is enough ! I envy that you guys love to tree work in the rain though ....


 


Do you know what happens when a treeguy gets wet?

My answer:

I don't know and I ain't looking to find out.

But really, after awhile underneath the rain gear you end up sweating enough to make it just as wet. So if you are going out in the rain I say yer gonna get wet. 

Its not that I get wet so much as it is everything else gets wet and how much more dangerous it is. I have no problem going out and doing storm work, getting myself and my equipment soaked as I am getting paid for it. Its the normal work that is that much more difficult to do in the rain that burns me. And if anyone wants to yap about people who say they made good money during a storm well I would just like to welcome them to Capitalist America and wish them to #### off. Hell, look around, half the people making money selling bull#### toys, the other half making making money on people's misfortunes and that's all there is.

I just buy cheap clothes. I have a pair of Old Navy plastic pants that I haven't washed in years and will repel rain just fine. 5 bucks. When I lean my saw against my leg and melt them I won't feel bad... but I do know that EMS sells waterproof iron on patches for 6 bucks.

Last time I worked in heavy rain I have stripped down to shorts... yoga pants actually !:msp_rolleyes:

Its a little bit flooded around here. If I didn't ache so much I take a boat out and try to kill myself but I have to much work to do for that kind of horse####.

I woke up today thinking how mad my wife would be if I took our chitlin out in the canoe. I even thought about her drowning. Got to play it safe at my age. But that moving water makes me wanna jump!

Anyway:

The name of the contractor in Phoenixville is Barry Cheddorain, he is drunker than I am and has been since 2 O'clock. That is the difference between him and me. 

You can tell him I said so cause I believe in the" Stand Your Ground" deal and am just itching to flex it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had to Sloth climb out a leader over a fence and pool, was kinda fun, HO kids were trippin'. Could only stay there for a couple of minutes, blood rushing to the brain, so I flipped over and stood up on the branch, BIG NO NO. Just about passed out, had to sit there for a bit so everything went back in the right place, kinda like a welding tank after ya lay it on its side.
I'm tellin you guys, if you have not tried one of those Caterpillar cambium savers, ya gotta, thing is wonderful. Was in a ash with lots of super tight crotches, that thing takes care of that real quick. It does get in your way when bucking down a log and your tied in under your buck strap. But easy to get it out of there when ya need to.


----------



## Pelorus

hey springbeans, is it much of a pita trying to retrieve the Caterpillar after your weight has jammed down into a tight crotch?


----------



## mikemcC

treemandan said:


> Sure, come on over... bring a tape measure with you.
> 
> I up to my eyeballs in it , I'll try to get the measurement soon, I did look in my manual but it didn't state axle width.
> 
> Whatever yer up to I not sure I wanna know but if you get to talking to people about whatever it is be sure to keep in mind that axle width is just that and WHEELBASE is the measurement from the front axle to the back axle. My chipper doesn't actually have a wheelbase because it only has one axle.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Was at my auto shop this morning with my wife's car. I would say its my friend's shop but that guy surely ain't no friend of mine and besides; Who needs friends anyway? Nah, strictly business but they let me fondle up on their tools and they know I know. Its always a pain in the ass, never under a few hundred, they make fun of me ( to my face and behind my back), and if I ever took my eye off of them who knows what them retards are liable to try.
> 
> 
> I was thinking it was the timing chain but we messed around and found out it was just the serpentine belt tensioner.... well a 400 dollar serpentine belt tensioner. I would do it myself, its something I could handle but I would rather pay them and stand around "helping". Boy, I can see how things are gonna be when I get old. If these guys go out of business I don't know what I am gonna do... I mean am about ready to shoot pretty much anyone else who touches my car. Don't get me started.
> 
> The guy who owns the shop runs a clean operation. That means he charges me accordingly and doesn't say " have a seat in the waiting room'"... at least to me he don't. The Matco guy came in trying to sell but we just looked at him and thought, " Thank God we don't need no more ####ing tools" and felt bad for this schlepp driving around at 6 miles to the gallon with 100k in inventory. I hoped he'd find a dealership with a couple enthusiastic tech schoolers all hopped on buying a 400 dollar 3/8ths air ratchet. That'll break some bolts!
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> I have that scheduled for Weds. Tommorow I am headed off to The Wayniac's Shop so he can hammer a plow onto my Power Wagon... which my wife drove today... she is so cute driving that monster... almost as cute as me but you boys better keep yer ####'s in yer pants cause I ain't putting out fer you dirty bastards unless the money is right.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Hopefully The Wayniac can get it done pretty quick. This guy just might be crazier than me. His poor wife runs the office phones and whatnot, I know she got shellshock. The guy won't put my old plow frame on my Power Wagon because it will compromise the crumple zones. He was hollering at me about it. He told me he might need a couple days to get the plow on, I am wondering why I don't go out and weld the old plow frame on myself... well maybe not.
> 
> It might sound strange that I am doing this now but I need to be ready for winter. I have a plow ready for my tree truck but would really rather not drive that unless I needed too.
> 
> I dropped one of my bigger accounts due to liability. I don't have snow removal ins and I can just see some mommy in flip flops dropping off her kids at the daycare center suing me. Beside, they have been building over there lately and the whole place is a freaking mess. It was OK when my kid was enrolled I was just doing it for a couple bucks. They got mad at me when a "couple bucks" turned into a " whole lotta bucks" but I mean you get what you pay for and I doubt the scraper in there now has snow plow ins but he can deal with it now.
> 
> I am getting a real swank plow though. Don't want to spend the 2500, don't want to try to sell my old one but I am biting the bullet. I gotta say for 2500 this guy can't be beat. I really doubt he will pull and funny ####.
> 
> The Wayniac is actually a guy named Wayne who comes highly recommended. I haven't the nerve to #### with him as he seems a little high strung and very serious about everything and contests to his word. I am actually very serious about everything and contest to my word just as well... which is why I don't tell somebody I am coming to flatten their tires without actually doing it . Savvy? Boy you should have yer head checked, I'll do it for free.




Is that the same Wayne from Perkiomen Performance? If so hes a really good guy who knows his stuff.


----------



## treeclimber101

Code:







Pelorus said:


> hey springbeans, is it much of a pita trying to retrieve the Caterpillar after your weight has jammed down into a tight crotch?



Retrieve your caterpillar after its been jammed in a tight crotch ! Where do I start with that statement ?!?!?!


----------



## Pelorus

I'm thinking if it jams down tight, and you have to either use the hook on a pole saw or climb up to wrestle it free, then there is no advantage over a sling or double ring friction saver?


----------



## treemandan

mikemcC said:


> Is that the same Wayne from Perkiomen Performance? If so hes a really good guy who knows his stuff.



Why yes it is... and don't tell him I call him The Wayniac.

I drove up there this morning from Phoenixville, one of the guys was out , putting a plow on my Power Wagon is going to be a ballbreaker, I have to pick my kid up at 3 so we bagged it for today. Damn!


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Why yes it is... and don't tell him I call him The Wayniac.
> 
> I drove up there this morning from Phoenixville, one of the guys was out , putting a plow on my Power Wagon is going to be a ballbreaker, I have to pick my kid up at 3 so we bagged it for today. Damn!



A plow for the power wagon .... Man you Pennsy guys sure love ####ing up new trucks with snow plows ! Or should I say road salt getting from one site to another . I love how you bag a sunny day at 1030am


----------



## treeclimber101

How many blue luxury cars does one man need ? 4 cause there's one missing , the cones mark 150.00 a piece cast lights ,there dappled in everywhere even in the tree canopies , I put them up there 10 years ago




/13/06/11/u4ydu8aq.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rtsims

*Another nice week in the great north west!*

Removed this 110' Fir in a fairly tight zone, house and valuable shrubery in the way. Deadwood and pruned this huge Oak, then caught me a big ol bass! Haha. 
View attachment 299744
View attachment 299745
View attachment 299746
View attachment 299747
View attachment 299748


In regards to the tight drop zone: Doesnt shake a stick at the stuff Ducati and Imagineero speak of. I dont envy those types of jobs fellas, good for you taking them on though.


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> How many blue luxury cars does one man need ? 4 cause there's one missing , the cones mark 150.00 a piece cast lights ,there dappled in everywhere even in the tree canopies , I put them up there 10 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /13/06/11/u4ydu8aq.jpg[/IMG]



We were working for one of my clients last year taking out a hickory tree with the crane. She had a spotlight type deal on the ground within 6" of the stump... Luckily I found out a few years prior when taking out another tree that those things are not cheap. I figured worst case scenario a few hundred bucks with labor, right? WRONG! the spotlight dealies are $700 EACH for the fixtures, woman has them pointing up on almost every tree in the lawn. Although those are the cheap ones. The little ones in the walkway that are about the size of a coke can... those cost about $1500 each. A friend of mine put them all in, that's how I know. I make darn sure that we take EVERY possible precaution at that house.


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> How many blue luxury cars does one man need ? 4 cause there's one missing , the cones mark 150.00 a piece cast lights ,there dappled in everywhere even in the tree canopies , I put them up there 10 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> /13/06/11/u4ydu8aq.jpg[/IMG]



Whats up w/ that rear view mirror?


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> Whats up w/ that rear view mirror?



That thing has been pointed at the ceiling for 12 years , not much to see out that back window


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> We were working for one of my clients last year taking out a hickory tree with the crane. She had a spotlight type deal on the ground within 6" of the stump... Luckily I found out a few years prior when taking out another tree that those things are not cheap. I figured worst case scenario a few hundred bucks with labor, right? WRONG! the spotlight dealies are $700 EACH for the fixtures, woman has them pointing up on almost every tree in the lawn. Although those are the cheap ones. The little ones in the walkway that are about the size of a coke can... those cost about $1500 each. A friend of mine put them all in, that's how I know. I make darn sure that we take EVERY possible precaution at that house.



I know the down cast were pricey , but they come with the straps for the trees and such , bulbs are 40 bucks a pop though and the fixtures were 350 and some change


----------



## Zale

Pulled another deer tick off me. Thats 3 in the past two weeks. Don't forget to check yourself at the end of the day.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Big backyard eucalyptus.....it was a beautiful day!

Hey Jeffy, what type of Euc is this?


----------



## ropensaddle

Zale said:


> Pulled another deer tick off me. Thats 3 in the past two weeks. Don't forget to check yourself at the end of the day.



I pull 10 or more off each day many times I think in last month prolly around 75 and then it's chiggar season once too dry for ticks


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I pull 10 or more off each day many times I think in last month prolly around 75 and then it's chiggar season once too dry for ticks



I had one in my beard , I felt it for an hour at least couldn't get it out finally it was close to my ear so I ran over to the mirror and there it was . I find them really bad now with all the rain and high temps seems moisture gets them moving !


----------



## treeman82

So I found out I got a job I bid about a month ago for $8500. Guess I was the low bidder.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> So I found out I got a job I bid about a month ago for $8500. Guess I was the low bidder.



Friday I bid out a trimming job / 4 days for just under 8k loaded with locust trees with years of built up thorns , I snagged this



off the tree to show my wife , the guys will be thrilled I am sure


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Friday I bid out a trimming job / 4 days for just under 8k loaded with locust trees with years of built up thorns , I snagged this
> 
> 
> 
> off the tree to show my wife , the guys will be thrilled I am sure



The essence of evil. We did a job a few years back where I had to take out over 40 of those bastages. We all wore armor, but still looked like we where attracted by cats on crack


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pelorus said:


> hey springbeans, is it much of a pita trying to retrieve the Caterpillar after your weight has jammed down into a tight crotch?



That's the cool thing about it, it does not get jammed down.........so far anyways, just tie a slipknot and pop it out. It cant collapse like the leather ones. I am sure that there is that one big tight crotch that nothing escapes. I am always on the look out for those types of crotches. Been there once before, took me a while to pull it out, as she (the tree) wouldn't let me go.


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> Friday I bid out a trimming job / 4 days for just under 8k loaded with locust trees with years of built up thorns , I snagged this
> 
> 
> 
> off the tree to show my wife , the guys will be thrilled I am sure



I think everybody else was bidding 10 - 20K, but I'll get it in 1 day with a crane.


Have a guy that works with me on and off, he'll bear hug that stuff all day long with t-shirts and shorts. We have tried to show him better ways to deal with prickers... but in the end he just grabs onto it like he's hugging his main squeeze. Idiot.


----------



## ropensaddle

unique experience yesterday bid 5 jobs 4 big but first one i was there talked with customer and another service shows up. Guy gets out of van looks at the bush removal says 3 hundo all gone lol i'm thinking to myself cheap fker oh well i'm busy anyway. After he leaves I tell ho, well my price is 600 and the guy says that sounds closer, says im in business and I can't stand low ballers  I got it lol at twice van man dans price


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Friday I bid out a trimming job / 4 days for just under 8k loaded with locust trees with years of built up thorns , I snagged this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off the tree to show my wife , the guys will be thrilled I am sure



Last one of those I climbed I felt like pokeymon :hmm3grin2orange: need bear suit lol


----------



## beastmaster

I dead wooded a big oak over a house up the mountain. We were just taking out dead limbs that would really smash something if they fell. We used a crane. I used a sling off the hook with a pulley to attach my self, and had two long 1in. slings with me. On must of them I would hook a sling around the branch I was going to cut and then either clip it to my saddle or the hook, cut it and let the crane move me in position to toss it safely down. A few long ones and one big ass limb I cradled using a figure 8. I ran a line through the 8 and to each end of the branch. I had to ride them down, climbing on them like an air born teetertodder to snake them through the canapy. 
Im sure OSHA wouldn't of approve, but it was a lot of fun. I'm getting pretty good at riding those picks down.


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Last one of those I climbed I felt like pokeymon :hmm3grin2orange: need bear suit lol



Yea I got a cut from one on the top of my hand , poured alcohol right on it immediately , the next day my hand was a mess that locust #### will tear me up , same as cedar and holly , I may be allergic to it


----------



## treeclimber101

Doing a tear out today , flat out leveling this ####ing place to prepare for new landscape


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Doing a tear out today , flat out leveling this ####ing place to prepare for new landscape



The fact that you have the stumper running with that rope on the ground is driving me nuts,its having quite an effect. :msp_ohmy:


Anyway:

Plastic? Plastic!!?? PLASTIC !!!???


I got 242 hours on my 90, the starter has been sounding crunchy since last week. I was pushing it today and it finally stopped working. I pull off the job leaving a pile a brush and poison ivy on the lawn and head home to yank the starter. I bench tested it, sounded kinda mean, ring gear looked Ok. Finally drive all the way to Hell where they took it apart and found the plastic planetary gears stripped to ####.

On the long drive home I called Bandit and told them I didn't think it was acceptable to be putting plastic in places where it doesn't belong. They told me it was Catapillar who done it and I should call them. I told him to stop passing the buck.

I mean the plastic in the starter is one thing but to think that saying its someone else's fault is another. Ain't it ?


Anyway:

This morning my wife was headed off with the chitlin, come back and says she has a flat tire. Just the other day I had the car in the shop getting stickers, the guy checked the tire pressure and screwed up one of those 100 dollar electronic valve stems. 

So while I swapped in the spare she tried to drive off in my Power Wagon. She couldn't get it to move, then I saw her reach for the parking brake handle which, when she pulled it, made the truck jump and gave her a start. So cute, so cute.

And I didn't even want to get out of bed today. Nope. I am kinda wishing I had an employee so I could have someone to holler at and blame everything on. Its just not working hollering at my imagination anymore. I need someone I can pay 8 bucks and hour and treat them like dirt.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> The fact that you have the stumper running with that rope on the ground is driving me nuts,its having quite an effect. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Plastic? Plastic!!?? PLASTIC !!!???
> 
> 
> I got 242 hours on my 90, the starter has been sounding crunchy since last week. I was pushing it today and it finally stopped working. I pull off the job leaving a pile a brush and poison ivy on the lawn and head home to yank the starter. I bench tested it, sounded kinda mean, ring gear looked Ok. Finally drive all the way to Hell where they took it apart and found the plastic planetary gears stripped to ####.
> 
> On the long drive home I called Bandit and told them I didn't think it was acceptable to be putting plastic in places where it doesn't belong. They told me it was Catapillar who done it and I should call them. I told him to stop passing the buck.
> 
> I mean the plastic in the starter is one thing but to think that saying its someone else's fault is another. Ain't it ?
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> This morning my wife was headed off with the chitlin, come back and says she has a flat tire. Just the other day I had the car in the shop getting stickers, the guy checked the tire pressure and screwed up one of those 100 dollar electronic valve stems.
> 
> So while I swapped in the spare she tried to drive off in my Power Wagon. She couldn't get it to move, then I saw her reach for the parking brake handle which, when she pulled it, made the truck jump and gave her a start. So cute, so cute.
> 
> And I didn't even want to get out of bed today. Nope. I am kinda wishing I had an employee so I could have someone to holler at and blame everything on. Its just not working hollering at my imagination anymore. I need someone I can pay 8 bucks and hour and treat them like dirt.



Now that I know that ..... There will be a random rope laying about in all my pics !


----------



## Zale

Watching the weather. Could have severe storms heading our way. Can you say Derecho? I hate storm damage.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Now that I know that ..... There will be a random rope laying about in all my pics !



Of course you will.:msp_thumbup: ayhole

Anyway:
I sure picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.


It seems the fellers up at the starter/ alternator shop know what they are doing although the work surfaces need cleaned up as the heaps compiled there were also having an effect on me.

They were able to locate a gear set for this Cat/Perkins pile of a starter. All said and done 100 bucks.

On my way up there I went the wrong way, ended up going down High St in Pottstown which was ALSO having a very negative effect on my as well. 

Pottstown is mostly comprised of the offspring of the people they let out of the Pennhurst insane asylum and the rest, well, I dunno. What can you can call people who stand in the street, hop up and down and holler at each other all day long? Bums? I guess so. And I can't be accused of racism cause I hate everybody equally. 

I think Pottstown is actually bigger than Philly.


----------



## Pelorus

Clobbered a couple of big white pines today. 
Capstan winch attached to back of Bobcat worked nice because two of the trees were on a steep bank by the water.

View attachment 299871

View attachment 299872

View attachment 299873


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> Clobbered a couple of big white pines today.
> Capstan winch attached to back of Bobcat worked nice because two of the trees were on a steep bank by the water.
> 
> View attachment 299871
> 
> View attachment 299872
> 
> View attachment 299873



Quite surgical there buddy.:msp_thumbup:

Is that really a Bobcat? Looks more like a gulf cart.


----------



## Pelorus

treemandan said:


> Quite surgical there buddy.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> Is that really a Bobcat? Looks more like a gulf cart.



Bobcat "Toolcat" @ around $60K Canadian they are a very versatile gulf cart. :msp_mellow:
Buddy helping me on this job owns two of them with front mount snowblowers. A busy little camper in the winter.


----------



## treemandan

Del_ said:


> For eight bucks they better be jumping and not just some wet behind the ears punk!




Whipping boy wanted. No experience required.

Included health benefits are if you don't run yer mouth I won't hack off yer jaw with an axe.


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> Bobcat "Toolcat" @ around $60K Canadian they are a very versatile gulf cart. :msp_mellow:
> Buddy helping me on this job owns two of them with front mount snowblowers. A busy little camper in the winter.



Nice little wheely dealy there. I was actually thinking of getting one to tool around in as a car. I saw a couple that were roadworthy.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Now that I know that ..... There will be a random rope laying about in all my pics !



I seen it was outta the work area good nuff!


----------



## ropensaddle

Banged out two big gums and schedualled 4 fall jobs discounted slightly for the wait !

100 degrees sure was happy had my wraptor!


----------



## Bandit Man

Removing this tree from a cemetery. It dropped limbs and did $8K worth of damage to head stones. Time to go. 
View attachment 299899


----------



## treeclimber101

Gonna be a strange day ........ Suns coming up and the wind is whipping :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Gonna be a strange day ........ Suns coming up and the wind is whipping :hmm3grin2orange:



Life ain't nothing but a funny funny riddle lmfao


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Banged out two big gums and schedualled 4 fall jobs discounted slightly for the wait !
> 
> 100 degrees sure was happy had my wraptor!



Yeah, it was 95 here yesterday, and humid as hell. Sticky sticky sticky. 
3 prune jobs yesterday, love those, small and quick. Can make a good amount of coin pruning your 40fters and have very little waste, have not dumped chips or my dump trailer yet this week, but have made out like a bandit. 
Had the oldest boy up with me, getting him back into it for the summer. Gotta get him a saddle tho, not happy with the Sherrill basic anymore, LOL. Wanted to make sure he was going to actually do it before dumping a few hundred on one.
Having the boys go on a spitting party today, wood supply is low, gotta get it split for the people. Does anyone sell cherry or any other type of wood to any Pit masters. I have a crap load of cherry and a bit of apple, wondering how much too charge as compared to regular wood. Was thinking between .50 cents to a dollar a piece. ON CRACK am I?


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, it was 95 here yesterday, and humid as hell. Sticky sticky sticky.
> 3 prune jobs yesterday, love those, small and quick. Can make a good amount of coin pruning your 40fters and have very little waste, have not dumped chips or my dump trailer yet this week, but have made out like a bandit.
> Had the oldest boy up with me, getting him back into it for the summer. Gotta get him a saddle tho, not happy with the Sherrill basic anymore, LOL. Wanted to make sure he was going to actually do it before dumping a few hundred on one.
> Having the boys go on a spitting party today, wood supply is low, gotta get it split for the people. Does anyone sell cherry or any other type of wood to any Pit masters. I have a crap load of cherry and a bit of apple, wondering how much too charge as compared to regular wood. Was thinking between .50 cents to a dollar a piece. ON CRACK am I?



Lol here smoking guys buy it cord price which seemed to have dropped 50 dollars to 150 from all the tornado damage and out of work crack heads! I dunno, in your area good wood may be at a premium, maybe put certified organic on the label, who knows lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Took this pic 5 minutes ago ! Scary dark !







feels the temp has dropped 25 degrees and the wind is whipping


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Took this pic 5 minutes ago ! Scary dark !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feels the temp has dropped 25 degrees and the wind is whipping



I'd pack it in if I were you. Saw that big green blob on the radar this morning and said #### it myself. I got wet enough times for one week already.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd pack it in if I were you. Saw that big green blob on the radar this morning and said #### it myself. I got wet enough times for one week already.



That was a joke blew through in less then an hour we finished now the suns back out


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ropensaddle said:


> Banged out two big gums and schedualled 4 fall jobs discounted slightly for the wait !
> 
> 100 degrees sure was happy had my wraptor!



Pics or it didnt happen :msp_tongue:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Bandit Man said:


> Removing this tree from a cemetery. It dropped limbs and did $8K worth of damage to head stones. Time to go.
> View attachment 299899



should have left it, looks like good roost for vultures


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> That was a joke blew through in less then an hour we finished now the suns back out



WELL GOOD ####ING JOB! I sat on my couch all day.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> Sure, come on over... bring a tape measure with you.
> 
> I up to my eyeballs in it , I'll try to get the measurement soon, I did look in my manual but it didn't state axle width.
> 
> Whatever yer up to I not sure I wanna know but if you get to talking to people about whatever it is be sure to keep in mind that axle width is just that and WHEELBASE is the measurement from the front axle to the back axle. My chipper doesn't actually have a wheelbase because it only has one axle.
> 
> Thanks Danno,
> ya, axle width not wheelbase
> 
> I have the narrow 44inch width axle (center of tire to center of tire) on mine and want to go standard width model 90 so go
> measure it for crying out load :help: p.s. i will send you a tube of GLUE for your time


----------



## treemandan

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, come on over... bring a tape measure with you.
> 
> I up to my eyeballs in it , I'll try to get the measurement soon, I did look in my manual but it didn't state axle width.
> 
> Whatever yer up to I not sure I wanna know but if you get to talking to people about whatever it is be sure to keep in mind that axle width is just that and WHEELBASE is the measurement from the front axle to the back axle. My chipper doesn't actually have a wheelbase because it only has one axle.
> 
> Thanks Danno,
> ya, axle width not wheelbase
> 
> I have the narrow 44inch width axle (center of tire to center of tire) on mine and want to go standard width model 90 so go
> measure it for crying out load :help: p.s. i will send you a tube of GLUE for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 and 1/2 inches. Mine is a torsion bar set up, I measured in between the cantilevers which is pretty much the measurement of the axle tube itself. My axle tube is square.
> 
> So you tipped yer chipper? How? I don't think swapping axles is what you want to do. I am not sure you can. Well, I am sure it can be done but I can see it being an expensive and fruitless undertaking.
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Picked up my chipper starter at 7:30 and then went to have the 400 dollar serpentine belt put on my wife's car. I was helping, the guy told me to bring the torches up from downstairs so I went down to get them. I wheeled them to the bottom of the stairs before the full force of reality set in. I went back up and they were laughing at me. I have to admit it was funny but I did convince them to stop ####ing around and go through the wheel well with a swivel socket and an extension.
> 
> Then he was having problems getting the alternator back on. I told him that he wouldn't be having that problem if he didn't chase me away as I would have tapped the slip sleeve out so it would fit back on the bracket and, not only that, but I thought that he was supposed to be a top notch mechanic and would know to do that soes where is my money going?
> 
> So I went and got a hamburger and listened to the owner complain about Obama-Care til I couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> 
> I got home and popped the starter in the chipper, sounds REALLY nice now. Then I hit the parts house for oil and filters then picked up my chitlin and took her to gym class. BOY! The smell in there made me gag. The smell of de feet. Its bad, no getting used to that. It made me nauseous and gave me a headache. The smell is still in my nose. Its not so bad in the winter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddppm

DId you have the starter rebuilt? They didn't put new plastic gears back in the thing did they?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> BlackOakTreeServ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 and 1/2 inches. Mine is a torsion bar set up, I measured in between the cantilevers which is pretty much the measurement of the axle tube itself. My axle tube is square.
> 
> So you tipped yer chipper? How? I don't think swapping axles is what you want to do. I am not sure you can. Well, I am sure it can be done but I can see it being an expensive and fruitless undertaking.
> 
> 
> Thanks danno! that was big of you!
> Putting a wider axle on is easy peasy, been welding since I could walk, had my own welding business back in the day
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

Toddppm said:


> DId you have the starter rebuilt? They didn't put new plastic gears back in the thing did they?



Yeah, more plastic. They told me they don't see it often and it was all they could get for it. They only put the gear set in, not a complete rebuild.


----------



## treemandan

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackOakTreeServ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 and 1/2 inches. Mine is a torsion bar set up, I measured in between the cantilevers which is pretty much the measurement of the axle tube itself. My axle tube is square.
> 
> So you tipped yer chipper? How? I don't think swapping axles is what you want to do. I am not sure you can. Well, I am sure it can be done but I can see it being an expensive and fruitless undertaking.
> 
> 
> Thanks danno! that was big of you!
> Putting a wider axle on is easy peasy, been welding since I could walk, had my own welding business back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is yours leaf sprung?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Grace Tree

Lady from the inner city called yesterday. She told me she did a search for Amish Tree Service and my name came up--Great. Time to work on my SEO. I did the same search and all I came up with is "Amish Marty" on youtube. Here's Marty being belayed by his trusty groundsman with the black felt hard hat.

Amish Marty Trimming a Massive 80' Oak Tree - YouTube

Phil


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> BlackOakTreeServ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is yours leaf sprung?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, with round axle tube....leaf srings on top of axle to make it even more tippy er
> 
> Disc was hitting side, so off it goes to get reworked, bent cage about 2 1/2in up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to cut and just tack stuff on to make sure it all works smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Disc cage opens up smooth now







reworked bent housing


----------



## Zale

Had a tornado touch down in our area. Two of my HOAs were in the general area of he path. Let the games begin.


----------



## treemandan

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Disc cage opens up smooth now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reworked bent housing





How did you manage to tip that thing?


I wouldn't be concerned with my axle width. It would cost way more to put a Bandit axle on your machine. I am sure you can get a suitable axle somewhere else.


----------



## treeman82

Quiet day today with all the rain. Looked at a job last night before the rains came, got a call today saying that I got it. Currently working on an invoice for one of my clients... the wife called up today she wants the bill. I guess I probably owe them one, seeing how some of the work was done last October. We usually square up about once or twice a year... so it's that time again I guess?


----------



## Bandit Man

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackOakTreeServ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, with round axle tube....leaf srings on top of axle to make it even more tippy er
> 
> Disc was hitting side, so off it goes to get reworked, bent cage about 2 1/2in up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to cut and just tack stuff on to make sure it all works smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice beads you're laying down there sir! Looks better than factory.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Assaulted the wood pile with great success,Steven, main kid, put a new chain on the 46, brand new chain out of the box. I go in my office and I here him constantly revin it up, not cutting, finally after a minute or two, I go out to see what the hell he is doing..... why he is not cutting and why he is beatin on my brand new saw. I find him slicing thru big wood and its not slowing the saw at all. He looks up at me with this BIG CHEESY GRIN. I watch him for a bit, the thing is just blazin thru the wood, all sizes. Not sure what the deal was, but that was a sharp aas chain for factory. 


Went on a few bids, I hate it when the wife answers and she is so freakin hot it makes ya dizzy, wearing dos short little booty shorts and a Under Armor tight rash guard half shirt, she must have been working out. I swear they do it on purpose, as she new I was coming at that time. I not sure what I bid or what the job was.............


Planted a peach,plum, apple and a pear at the house. That is in addition to. Blue berry's, grapes, peanuts, ghost peppers, jalapenos, limes, black berry's, to mate toes, po tate toes, greanbeans, cucumbers, squash, zucchini, radish, onion, cilantro, basil, oregano, chives, celery, arugula and green and red bell peppers. But because of all the rain, the garden.........its not doing so hot.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> How did you manage to tip that thing?
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be concerned with my axle width. It would cost way more to put a Bandit axle on your machine. I am sure you can get a suitable axle somewhere else.



I live in the foothills here, lots of off camber hilly places...all it takes is a good size pothole to get "TIPPY" going over

Ya, not getting an axle from Bandit, would be way to much...going to order one through wholesale trailer supply


----------



## Bandit Man

So I got the cemetery tree removed. At first I thought it was a Ponderosa, but after seeing the wood I'm not sure. Any thoughts? Had to go home and lay a chunk on the bandmill to see what it looked like. View attachment 300080
View attachment 300081
View attachment 300082


----------



## tramp bushler

Watching Good Morning America this morning it looks like there is lots of chipper work along the central east coast.


----------



## treemandan

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> I live in the foothills here, lots of off camber hilly places...all it takes is a good size pothole to get "TIPPY" going over
> 
> Ya, not getting an axle from Bandit, would be way to much...going to order one through wholesale trailer supply



Oh that's right, I forgot that you recently posted a pic of the bent pintle clasp. Man, that is scary. Glad to see you were able to fix it.


----------



## Zale

I love watching homeowners deal with storm damage. Pulled up on my call, sugar maple leads blocking the road. Homeowner is under and in the leads cutting it with his saws all. I thanked him for his tremendous help and politely asked him to leave. 

Next call, spruce blocking road. Homeowner in shorts and his rubber rain boots ready to use POS chainsaw. Again, thanked him for his considerable effort and asked him to leave. He assured me he knew what he was doing because he cut down a 60' maple in his yard all by himself. Told him not so politely to leave.

Pulled on to the next job and neighbor and wife are attempting to remove a 16" sugar maple lead from their tree with his POS electric chainsaw. This did not look good. Wife looked worried and husband looked confused. I went over to them and told him I will take care of it for him no charge. 15 minutes latter lead is on ground and wife looks relieved. They were kind enough to give me a $30 dollar tip and I am having steak tonight.


----------



## Zale

P.S.- I hate storm work.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful week!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful week!
> Jeff :msp_smile:



Just to make ya feel better about living in that tick infested wasteland, Jeff, I got my first scorpion sting this week. Sitting on the deck visiting with my uncle who was down from Chicago, felt something on my leg and wham! Stung like a hornet for all of about 2 minutes, and then nuthin. Did get my uncle to leave early, though, yes, it was a beautiful week. Scorpion sting did not live up to it's rep, though. I was honestly expecting more.


----------



## Pelorus

I donated blood (involuntarily) to several legions of black flies and skeeters.
But it was a beautiful day


----------



## treeman82

After waking up to see that it was not raining as expected, I called my ace worker and we went out to prep a few trees for next week. I swear that kid has a great future ahead of him. Smart college kid, and he works hard. Last summer we showed him how to run ropes, kid did a GREAT job, had him running the chipper winch last week while we were dragging some wood up a hillside. I'm just afraid of showing him how to run a chainsaw. Heaven forbid something happened to him. After we prepped the two trees for the crane, we hit the deli for lunch, dropped the chipper and pruned 9 boxwoods for a client. Almost made it out of there before they got back (I went there today because they were supposed to be away)... next thing you know there goes half an hour talking with the people. Did some maintenance on the chipper afterwards and went home.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> I love watching homeowners deal with storm damage. Pulled up on my call, sugar maple leads blocking the road. Homeowner is under and in the leads cutting it with his saws all. I thanked him for his tremendous help and politely asked him to leave.
> 
> Next call, spruce blocking road. Homeowner in shorts and his rubber rain boots ready to use POS chainsaw. Again, thanked him for his considerable effort and asked him to leave. He assured me he knew what he was doing because he cut down a 60' maple in his yard all by himself. Told him not so politely to leave.
> 
> Pulled on to the next job and neighbor and wife are attempting to remove a 16" sugar maple lead from their tree with his POS electric chainsaw. This did not look good. Wife looked worried and husband looked confused. I went over to them and told him I will take care of it for him no charge. 15 minutes latter lead is on ground and wife looks relieved. They were kind enough to give me a $30 dollar tip and I am having steak tonight.


That post kinda makes me think you took your sweet ass time to do at least 3 estimates today ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just to make ya feel better about living in that tick infested wasteland, Jeff, I got my first scorpion sting this week. Sitting on the deck visiting with my uncle who was down from Chicago, felt something on my leg and wham! Stung like a hornet for all of about 2 minutes, and then nuthin. Did get my uncle to leave early, though, yes, it was a beautiful week. Scorpion sting did not live up to it's rep, though. I was honestly expecting more.



Haha,, Just to make it clear, San Diego is not infested,,lol,,,My Dad brought us out here in 1975 from New Smyrna Beach,Florida.
That was a year when then moon was going to raise the oceans and my Dad thought Florida was going to be underwater. Really.
Anyway, back there I got everything thing there was to get. I used to rub poison oak on me to get out of going to school. My Dad was a machinist and we lived all thru the NASA Mercury, Gemini, Apollo program's with the windows on our trailer in the swamp shaking till they almost broke. All those satellite's, they shook too.
I can not name all the different bites I got living there. Rattlesnake, spiders, etc,,,
Anyway, the moral of the story is Scorpion bites are better than throwing your cat out of the car window on the freeway to California.
Jeff 
ps,,i feel better,,Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> Haha,, Just to make it clear, San Diego is not infested,,lol,,,My Dad brought us out here in 1975 from New Smyrna Beach,Florida.
> That was a year when then moon was going to raise the oceans and my Dad thought Florida was going to be underwater. Really.
> Anyway, back there I got everything thing there was to get. I used to rub poison oak on me to get out of going to school. My Dad was a machinist and we lived all thru the NASA Mercury, Gemini, Apollo program's with the windows on our trailer in the swamp shaking till they almost broke. All those satellite's, they shook too.
> I can not name all the different bites I got living there. Rattlesnake, spiders, etc,,,
> Anyway, the moral of the story is Scorpion bites are better than throwing your cat out of the car window on the freeway to California.
> Jeff
> ps,,i feel better,,Jeff



Believe me, I've been to San Diego twice, once in February, never got below 65, thought I was gonna die of heat exhaustion. Then again in July, never got above 85, thought I would freeze to death. Nothing but sandy beaches, half_naked women, fresh seafood, Tijuana a half hour away... I don't know how you guys get any work done under those conditions.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> Believe me, I've been to San Diego twice, once in February, never got below 65, thought I was gonna die of heat exhaustion. Then again in July, never got above 85, thought I would freeze to death. Nothing but sandy beaches, half_naked women, fresh seafood, Tijuana a half hour away... I don't know how you guys get any work done under those conditions.



We must endure!
Jeff,,:msp_wink:


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> That post kinda makes me think you took your sweet ass time to do at least 3 estimates today ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I would prefer doing estimates over dealing with all the headaches of running storm damage.Its a new day, rock and roll.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> We must endure!
> Jeff,,:msp_wink:


jeff, you are doing a hell of a job fighting the stress.


----------



## treeman82

Took out 1 sugar maple today, which had its up's and down's. Originally I had to watch out for this rubbermaid shed that was right underneath the tree,that was their biggest worry... can't touch the shed, don't mind the rose of sharon, or the jap maple... just mind the shed. Get there this morning, the guy is in the process of tearing down and disposing of the shed. We helped him out for a while to remove the thing, then one of my friends showed up, parked his truck right in the way, so that put us back a little more. I don't think I got up the tree until almost 10:00. Got out of there, decided to bring the chipper home to chip up some branches I wanted to prune off the perimiter trees. While I'm pruning the branches, I find that our new neighbor decided to have his mason-moron run drain lines for the downspouts right onto our property. Had a nice chat with the morons... haven't noticed any changes yet... oh well, so much for me being a nice neighbor.


----------



## newsawtooth

Bandit Man said:


> So I got the cemetery tree removed. At first I thought it was a Ponderosa, but after seeing the wood I'm not sure. Any thoughts? Had to go home and lay a chunk on the bandmill to see what it looked like. View attachment 300080
> View attachment 300081
> View attachment 300082



I suspect it is an Austrian Pine. Around here, an easy way to tell, is to look around the drip line. If there are pine cones and needle cast then it is a Ponderosa, if there are old packs of Kools and empty Night Train bottles it is an Austrian.


----------



## chief116

Ran the crane yesterday doing residential removals then worked the night shift running a grapple truck on a state project. got to see the feller buncher in action, it was frickin sweet. 

Left for work at 530 am Friday and got home at 5 am today. Took a nap, then my little girl's birthday party at a local farm. 11 kids strawberry picking and going on bounce houses. Her birthday isn't till July 4th but we figured itd be easier to have a successful party before school gets out next week.

Watching the Bruins then finally going to bed


----------



## TheJollyLogger

newsawtooth said:


> I suspect it is an Austrian Pine. Around here, an easy way to tell, is to look around the drip line. If there are pine cones and needle cast then it is a Ponderosa, if there are old packs of Kools and empty Night Train bottles it is an Austrian.



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...-imageuploadedbytapatalk1371098003-167653-jpg

Well, living in Colorado for 15 years, I've seen a lot of Ponderosa pines, and a lot of Austrian pines, but that, my friends is an oak.


----------



## sgreanbeans

HAPPY FATHERS DAY YOU BASTAGES!

Goin out to dump a big oak in one shot for a buddy. Thing is toast, so much so, that I expect it to explode into a million pieces when it hits. It has a back lean away from the LZ, just going to shoot a line, notch it and drop it. Da buddy has a shop on the river with 500ft of frontage. He asked how much, I asked if I could bring my boys down to fish, he said whenever ya want, make your self at home, so I told him I would do it for free. Private fishing spot, are ya kidding me! He is a super hi end wall and patio guy, sends me lots of work, so I would have done this for free anyhow, but I had to throw in the fishing thing! Now I just gotz to get sum dat good polluted Mississippi Catfish!

Planted 2 more apple and plum trees.
For fathers day, me thinks IZ gunza go get me dat Tactical Shotgun I have been eyeballing for a few weeks, ya know, for the zombie apocalypse. 10 round mag, red dot, pistol grip.


----------



## treeclimber101

Happy Father's Day everybody !


----------



## Pelorus

Happy Father's Day to youse two as well, Eddie & Beans.
Is raining here splendidly.


----------



## beastmaster

No Rest for the wicked. I have to be at the yard at 2:00 this afternoon for tomorrows job. Were convoying down to Newport beach for three days to do a land clearing job right on the bay. My expertise is needed so Im going too. Whats my main duty in this venture? They are short a driver. Oh well I take it where I can get it.
I'm loading my kayak on top of the crane. Maybe I'll take two kayaks. White seabass have been hitting pretty good and a friend of mine on the crew been wanting to go kayak fish. Wife is thinking its suspicious. She said,"why you loading up your boat and poles if your working?''.
We'll be staying at a hotel 100 yards from the water. I might offer to sleep in the truck to watch the equipment. Two of our temps are Policemen, great guys, father and son. I like every one on the crew. I feel like I'm going on vacation. The weather has been unbelievable down there. It's only 30 miles away from my house, but its like a different world there.$$$$$$$
I'll try to get some photos with eye candy in them to post.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Happy Father's Day to youse two as well, Eddie & Beans.
> Is raining here splendidly.



You too Dave, my girls got me a new coffee mug that looks like a tree trunk and feels like it to, kinda neat, big bag of muskoka lumberjack coffee (my favourite) and some tree gear ! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ropensaddle

deevo said:


> You too Dave, my girls got me a new coffee mug that looks like a tree trunk and feels like it to, kinda neat, big bag of muskoka lumberjack coffee (my favourite) and some tree gear ! :msp_thumbup:



What no hickory scented toilet paper


----------



## jefflovstrom

My girl's told me that I am the best Dad they ever had,,,,,,LOL!
Jeff


----------



## deevo

ropensaddle said:


> What no hickory scented toilet paper



No not this time, the dog likes eating it too much!:msp_wink:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went and dumped the tree. Used a make shift fiddle block set up using my CMI SS blocks, some slings and biners to set it up. Busted out the I-Pad and took a vid of the set up, trying to explain what I did and why for the dudes down in 101, who think that u gotta tie it to a truck and use wedges every time ya dump something. They cant believe that ya don't need that stuff when felling, call it magic to dump a tree with out them,LOL! So I give a preachin on how to do it, then go back and watch it, I sound like a idiot, so there goes that idea! Bugger up the words and call things the wrong name! Go to cut and the tree is punky, so the saw was digging so fast that ya gotta hold it back, cut notch and then let fly. Hit so hard and exploded so much that you could just pull a truck up and start loading firewood. Caught it on vid from the side/behind the stump POV. So that vid didn't come out the greatest either. DAMN IT!
Oh yeah, when setting the bull rope, had to flip it over some branches, some where up to 6-7" dia, would get the rope up on the back side of them and yank real hard, popping off the whole branch! Bet we could have smacked that tree hard with a backhoe and half the thing would have come down, so when cutting it, I was pretty nervous about getting knocked out by a chunk busting loose while under it. Not a good feeling to have. Fun for a Sunday morning tho!


----------



## squad143

Been super busy the last month. Hardly anytime to post, but I still check in occasionally.
Sold the BMG a few weeks ago to a buddy and sold the Thomas 25g last Friday. (was only listed for 4 days). The Vermeer s600tx is amazing. Very happy with it.

Took the weekend off to spend with the family. Did nothing. It was difficult, but I promised them I wouldn't work on anything. 

Taking the next two days off to work on various projects. Pick-up and dump trailer need their annual safeties, chipper needs a new throttle linkage and the knives changed, the wife's car requires a new window regulator and I have a ton of stuff to get done around the house.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Haha,, Just to make it clear, San Diego is not infested,,lol,,,My Dad brought us out here in 1975 from New Smyrna Beach,Florida.
> That was a year when then moon was going to raise the oceans and my Dad thought Florida was going to be underwater. Really.
> Anyway, back there I got everything thing there was to get. I used to rub poison oak on me to get out of going to school. My Dad was a machinist and we lived all thru the NASA Mercury, Gemini, Apollo program's with the windows on our trailer in the swamp shaking till they almost broke. All those satellite's, they shook too.
> I can not name all the different bites I got living there. Rattlesnake, spiders, etc,,,
> Anyway, the moral of the story is Scorpion bites are better than throwing your cat out of the car window on the freeway to California.
> Jeff
> ps,,i feel better,,Jeff



Gee, when you actually say more than 5 words you kinda come off like a lunatic as you sound no crazier than The Dan.

Seriously, isn't there an ocean over there that could rise just the same? Did he think it would be better to die in an earthquake over drowning? Do you miss yer cat? Meow!

Anyway:

600 DOLLARS BEFORE LUNCH! Boy, you tell the wrong person that and he will grab his Wild Thing, hook his team of Mexicans to his trailer and be off and running in hopes of winning those big bucks without waiting to hear the rest of the story which is the important part.

I just got back from removing a small elm. I was able to dig out a rose bush, hook it to the Power Wagon to tug it over then back my chipper up to it to run it through. I even put a tarp down to catch the dust as I was bucking the log.

I was supposed to grind the stump for another buck fifty but there were so many marks from the utility finders ( PA-1) that I couldn't. The gas line ran right through the stump.

I must have been the low bidder cause these are new clients. Even so, I was able to do the job myself for what seemed to me to be a decent enough price.

I think we all do need a new bidding strategy. Like we all show up at the same time to bid the job , someone brings a big wheel with numbers on it, and each bidder gets a spin. Or maybe each guy just has his own wheel and does a confidential bid? To me that seems to be the fairest and the most comprehensive way. 

So I am off to dump this small load of elm logs up by the firewood pile and then wersh my truck so I can see out the winders.

I ran into John Westerman at the pool yesterday, it was about a minute before he got onto his " everybody is on smack" spiel to which I replied " John, that is why I work by myself."


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Gee, when you actually say more than 5 words you kinda come off like a lunatic as you sound no crazier than The Dan.
> 
> Seriously, isn't there an ocean over there that could rise just the same? Did he think it would be better to die in an earthquake over drowning? Do you miss yer cat? Meow!
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> 600 DOLLARS BEFORE LUNCH! Boy, you tell the wrong person that and he will grab his Wild Thing, hook his team of Mexicans to his trailer and be off and running in hopes of winning those big bucks without waiting to hear the rest of the story which is the important part.
> 
> I just got back from removing a small elm. I was able to dig out a rose bush, hook it to the Power Wagon to tug it over then back my chipper up to it to run it through. I even put a tarp down to catch the dust as I was bucking the log.
> 
> I was supposed to grind the stump for another buck fifty but there were so many marks from the utility finders ( PA-1) that I couldn't. The gas line ran right through the stump.
> 
> I must have been the low bidder cause these are new clients. Even so, I was able to do the job myself for what seemed to me to be a decent enough price.
> 
> I think we all do need a new bidding strategy. Like we all show up at the same time to bid the job , someone brings a big wheel with numbers on it, and each bidder gets a spin. Or maybe each guy just has his own wheel and does a confidential bid? To me that seems to be the fairest and the most comprehensive way.
> 
> So I am off to dump this small load of elm logs up by the firewood pile and then wersh my truck so I can see out the winders.
> 
> I ran into John Westerman at the pool yesterday, it was about a minute before he got onto his " everybody is on smack" spiel to which I replied " John, that is why I work by myself."



L
o
w
b
a
l
l
e
r
oke:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> L
> o
> w
> b
> a
> l
> l
> e
> r
> oke:



Oh go get yerself one of those wheels, yuud prably be able to wittle one up yerself. Whatever the wheel says is the price would be the price, no ifs, ands, or buts. Just luck of the draw. Think of the angst it would save.


----------



## Slvrmple72

I am truly beginning to think that Poison Ivy was put on this good earth to test my resolve....

and stupid idiot groundies to just p--- me the f--- off!!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nothing of note in upstate ny. Just plugging on through. Got some nice jobs booked out a ways but have been dinking around with trim work for the most part. Got about 8 hours of hedgework lined up for tomorrow. Whatever, pays the bills. #### you guys lucky enough to be slammin out the nasties.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Nothing of note in upstate ny. Just plugging on through. Got some nice jobs booked out a ways but have been dinking around with trim work for the most part. Got about 8 hours of hedgework lined up for tomorrow. Whatever, pays the bills. #### you guys lucky enough to be slammin out the nasties.



I ain't swamped eiver but I am still living the dream , this weekend I drank enough alcohol to stay drunk from Friday nite til yesterday around 4pm , played ball tanked passed out briefly In the dugout played kick ball with strippers and broke a toe .


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I ain't swamped eiver but I am still living the dream , this weekend I drank enough alcohol to stay drunk from Friday nite til yesterday around 4pm , played ball tanked passed out briefly In the dugout played kick ball with strippers and broke a toe .



Those would be cool pic's!
Got pic's??
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Eh, I've seen a broken toe before, no need for pics......wait, let me go back and reread that post.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, I've seen a few strippers too, but that never gets old, yep, pics fer sure


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Oh go get yerself one of those wheels, yuud prably be able to wittle one up yerself. Whatever the wheel says is the price would be the price, no ifs, ands, or buts. Just luck of the draw. Think of the angst it would save.



Hmmm well ok but only if customer rolls dice to decide winning bid


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm well ok but only if customer rolls dice to decide winning bid



Maybe it should be decided by the wife judging who gives her the best motorboat ! :msp_smile:


----------



## richard t

Zale said:


> P.S.- I hate storm work.



I love storm work just not as much as I did when I was younger no traveling out of town for me either


----------



## richard t

Slvrmple72 said:


> I am truly beginning to think that Poison Ivy was put on this good earth to test my resolve....
> 
> and stupid idiot groundies to just p--- me the f--- off!!!!



You need to tell them that not us.

Most of the time in my exp they were trained wrong "hint hint"


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had my pickups lettered yesterday. I have been using the same company for years, they do all my printing and cards as well. Well..... not anymore. Seems they are getting to big for da britches. She got about half of it right. Speyellled Arborist, ABORISTS, added a S to the end of Specialist. Used a color green that she thought would look nicer than the one I picked. Put my website in my back door windows in chrome? Plus they are not straight! All kinds of little BS that should not have happened. Oh well, dude that mowed my moms yard for me, his dad owns a shop, so going to try him out on the bucket truck. Glad I only had the pickups done. Would have sucked to pull off all that. Called her, and she has attitude!!! And we went over dis chit many times! OK, we be done witchu. 

Going out on a hi-end prune. Love this hood, every time I go there. I leave with 4 or 5 more jobs just like it. Badass place tho, beee yuut tifal homes. All but one person has lawncare and landscrapers do their yard. All big wigs up in dis beyatch, cept one. Probably the biggest wig in da hood............... does his own, and it looks like hell,LOL. They gotta hate it, the neighbors, they spend all this money on making their place look like a park, then this A-hole goes and mow's his with the mower on the lowest setting when the grass is like a foot high, then leaves all the hay rows out there in the yard, blows it out in the street and never trims, has trees growing up around his mail box to the point you cant see around a corner. I would hate to live next door to this guy!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had a crappy day Saturday.

Brake like broke on bucket truck so I had to get it towed. Went to go grind stumps. Chain link moved while tightening the load binders and smashed my finger real good between the binder and grinder. First 8 stumps went good then hit a crap load of rocks. Thought I was at a quarry. Got to the 4 th job. Guy knew I was coming but didn't move any of his crap for me and left a 5' high stump. Said f it. Moved what I had to and ground the 5' stump without cutting it down. Went to change postions and rolled the track off of the grinder on a stump I didn't see in the pacasandra.


----------



## cfield

I gotta go out to this guys house this morning and explain to him that the chips I dumped for him last week are not on fire! He called yesterday all frantic saying I gotta come move them cause they're smoldering. I tried telling him there not, he said maybe I should call the fire dept, I said do what ya gotta! I hate morons, think Im gonna take him off my customer list.


----------



## treeman82

So far nothing good to report... finished a little job yesterday morning, then ran equipment around and made a run to the dump with some junk that's been sitting at my yard for far too long. Ran into one of the guys at my yard who tells me that quite a few guys right now are complaining about not having work. I know my list is short, to non-existent. One of my clients called yesterday afternoon about some branches he thinks are interfering with his satelite dish, so I'm gonna head over there soon to get them out of his way. Sure hope things pick up soon, I've never seen it like this before.


----------



## treemandan

Towing buckets, smoldering chip piles, poison ivy on the yam sack, indignant graphic designers who don't check their work and is Blakes really pruning hedges!??

All in a beautiful day for us aborists and even the spellchecker on here told me I spelt arborist wrong.

I went up to hit the wood pile this morning but the crack of thunder drove me back down soes I wershed mah chipper in a thunderstorm. Then I came in and watched some of Jeff's training videos. This one is on hitch pins.


Animal House (3/10) Movie CLIP - Only We Can Do That to Our Pledges (1978) HD - YouTube


Then I went to pick my chitlin up from school. On our way out I saw a big puddle and told my chitlin I wanted to drive through it, she said " DO IT DAD!" So I did. I stopped in the middle of it soes everybody could get a real good look at what an ####### I am then popped it into low loc and slung mud all over everybody's cars. We left out of there sideways leaving a trail of mud all the way down the road. I probably should have waited to do this tomorrow as that is actually the last day of school and I am sure I will hear about it but the puddle might not be there tomorrow and, possibly, neither will we so don't put off til tomorrow what you can do today. That is actually gonna be my defense when the school marms come after me.


----------



## ducaticorse

cfield said:


> I gotta go out to this guys house this morning and explain to him that the chips I dumped for him last week are not on fire! He called yesterday all frantic saying I gotta come move them cause they're smoldering. I tried telling him there not, he said maybe I should call the fire dept, I said do what ya gotta! I hate morons, think Im gonna take him off my customer list.



laughing ass off right now...


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a crappy day Saturday.
> 
> Brake like broke on bucket truck so I had to get it towed. Went to go grind stumps. Chain link moved while tightening the load binders and smashed my first get real good between the binder and grinder. First 8 stumps went good then hit a crap load of rocks. Thought I was at a quarry. Got to the 4 the job. Guy new I was coming but didn't move crap for me and left a 5' high stump. Said f it. Move what I had to and ground the 5' stump without cutting it down. Went to change post ions and rolled a track off on a stump I didn't see in the pacasandra.



I imagine fetching and installing a brake line on that truck woulda been a whole lot cheaper than a tow.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> I imagine fetching and installing a brake line on that truck woulda been a whole lot cheaper than a tow.



The tow was only $275. I dont have time nor the patients to do brake lines. The other problem was that i was blocking a lane on a main road. I have a few other things that i been meaning to fix on the bucket truck, and since i have been so busy, i thought i would just have them fix them and i dont have to worry about it.


----------



## treeman82

Went to do that pruning job for my customer, which was supposed to be a quick deal, just a couple branches for the satelite dish. Get there, all pole clipper work, guy was happy. After we finished the pole clipper work guy asks if I can recover one of his irrigation heads that was lost in a nasty mess of bittersweet. So I spent a solid half hour on my hands and knees with loppers trying to cut about 4' into this nasty mess, because the guy doesn't want to lose the entire thing, but wants the sprinkler hitting his lawn. Had to turn the heads on a few times to get the full range back, it just sucked. Gotta go back one day next week for some dead branches over the roof of the garage... better than nothing I guess??

Met with this woman we are working for tomorrow, on the way there I decided to make a stop at a guy's house about 1000 feet up the road. I've dumped wood and chips there in the past, but he was old and I haven't seen anything going on there in the last year or two. So I rang the bell at his house, we'll be dumping all the chips there tomorrow, and some of the wood. Much better than the 5+ miles each way that I had planned on.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Yeah, danno, pruned the #### out of some old lady's bush today. Whatever, it's lame but I still pulled in almost two chipper payments.

View attachment 300930


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> The tow was only $275. I dont have time nor the patients to do brake lines. The other problem was that i was blocking a lane on a main road. I have a few other things that i been meaning to fix on the bucket truck, and since i have been so busy, i thought i would just have them fix them and i dont have to worry about it.



Yup, support your local business's,,, 
Anyone can change the oil, change a tire, but to run a business you need community support.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Did the prune job, was in the ash tree and slipped, twisted the chit out of my knee, keep going, get up into one of the birches, clearing it from the house and I twist around to hit a section, pulled something in my hip, not sure what I did, but it hurts like hell right now. Was going to prune a locust today, lots of space climbing, but now, I think its a good day for the boys to split wood and I'll sit here and complain!

Seen at Lowes that they sell cherry chips for smoking for 6 bucks a bag!, bag is about the size of a bag of flower...........hmmmmmmmm, I gotz me lots and lots of cherry.......


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Did the prune job, was in the ash tree and slipped, twisted the chit out of my knee, keep going, get up into one of the birches, clearing it from the house and I twist around to hit a section, pulled something in my hip, not sure what I did, but it hurts like hell right now. Was going to prune a locust today, lots of space climbing, but now, I think its a good day for the boys to split wood and I'll sit here and complain!
> 
> Seen at Lowes that they sell cherry chips for smoking for 6 bucks a bag!, bag is about the size of a bag of flower...........hmmmmmmmm, I gotz me lots and lots of cherry.......



Ash aren't very user friendly especially without spikes and it always has amazed me when a guy thinks he is being "manly" by going to Home Depot and buying a bag of chips.


----------



## formationrx

*...*


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, danno, pruned the #### out of some old lady's bush today. Whatever, it's lame but I still pulled in almost two chipper payments.
> 
> View attachment 300930



Ooooooofa, now you measure job pay by how many chipper payments can be made ! Sorry to hear that ..... :msp_scared:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup, support your local business's,,,
> Anyone can change the oil, change a tire, but to run a business you need community support.
> Jeff



Yeah well if they had service yes but many times now you hear all sorts of malarky why they can't do ####. For instance had a flat front on my bucket a month ago not one tire service would fix it! I ended up taking it off myself with a cheeter pipe and 4 way then carried it in they installed a new tube which I usually do alone ,then would not air it over 30 lbs. I asked if they were a tire shop or what lol, young kid says well it is a split ring, I said yeah so you chicken or what ? Anyway I aired it myself sheesh :monkey:


----------



## treemandan

At seven 0 five my wife told me it was time to get up, I said, " #### you #####, I'll divorce you right now!" Then limped out of bed with my knee throbbing worse than my left testicle.

I vacuumed and mopped the filth from my basement hovel then picked up my chitlin at 11. We went to lunch then the lyberry then picked up one of her girlfriends, her 11 year old brother and went to the pool where they proceeded to flail and bludgeon me, leaving me no recourse but to fight back. 

I took a high dive off the board and managed to ballflop so that wasn't to good. Tomorrow we are gonna go biking or maybe put the canoe in and see if I can really hurt one of these damn bastards for real.

Other than that I am pretty busy with work although this week I am babykilling... uh, I mean sitting.

I have been taking the chitlin rearing advice given to me by the 84 year old Italian lady around the corner. When the chitlins start complaining about brushing their teeth, picking up their clothes or going to college you just say , " Shut up yer going!" That and make sure the teenagers ain't got no alcohol.


----------



## Pelorus

treemandan said:


> When the chitlins start complaining about brushing their teeth, picking up their clothes or going to college you just say , " Shut up yer going!" That and make sure the teenagers ain't got no alcohol.



Good advice, that.
That part about limping out of bed with a sore nut & knee........was that a pre-existing condition, or spousal abuse?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the bucket back out to the shop today. Had a limb to remove for a dish signal and of course got stuck in her damn yard. Wtf. Used the out riggers to get the back wheel off the ground to put blocks under the tire to get out. Fully extended the out rigger and iy didn't want to go back in. Had to fignagle it a bit but I got it. I broke down and called a friend that lives near by to pull me out. What a day.

Shoulder has been hurting for a couple days again so I guess I need to go get a MRI or whatever they do to check it out. Fml


----------



## treemandan

Pelorus said:


> Good advice, that.
> That part about limping out of bed with a sore nut & knee........was that a pre-existing condition, or spousal abuse?



Not looking for any commiseration here but as a kid I was diagnosed with this Osgood Slaughterers syndrome in my right knee. Hurt like hell all through adolescence. Its just an over rapid bone growth or something like that. I have a protrusion just below my knee cap. Its common, you might see other people with a bump below their kneecap.

Then I must have racked it up in the usually tough and rumble lifestyle. They told me I had torn some cartilage and did an arthroscopic thing a couple years ago. They told me I would be fine but it still throbs, clicks and is weak. From the pic they showed me there is some bone bruising from the lack of cartilage.

Now the ball throb? Well this is the tree industry, I guess its a fringe benefit.


----------



## treeman82

Where to begin? Had 14 trees on the list to go today, which granted was quite ambitious.

Crane shows up late at least a half hour after being permitted through a mess of traffic. Got a nice dump spot up the road, less than 1000 feet from where we are working... Dodge Vader got stuck, had to pull it out with the backhoe, which luckily was there ahead of schedule  Although that set the operation back a bit. Good thing I had 2 chip trucks there, while the Dodge was stuck they just blew everything into my old truck. Had an extra guy on site today, used to work for me a while back, and is coming back a little bit here and there. Tossed him off the job around 2?. Saw him just standing around with a saw while 3 other guys were fighting to get pieces into the chipper. Last but not least... with about a half hour of chipping to go, my chipper went down. Not sure what it is this time, but it set me back enough. Gonna bring it in tomorrow to get it checked out, grab a loaner machine and HOPEFULLY finish the job.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang Dude!,, I don't know if I should be sad or serious,,,,,
I will pray for your happiness,,
Jeff


----------



## Reg

We were supposed to bring this dead fir down to about 50ft, which would make it’d be forever out of falling distance of the recreational zipline course on the site. It was also agreed that we’d chunk it down in sections not long enough to hit the zipline should one fall a stray.

We set up a 5:1 way down in the gorge and redirected it up to the trail where it’d be easier and safer to manage. Took a lot of setting up and messing about, and seems as we didn’t get to the job until 4:15 pm....it was actually about 6:00 before I started to climb the tree.

Spurring up a long-time-dead Douglas fir like that can be quite treacherous, as huge sections of bark can come loose and hit you like an avalanche. Its thick and heavy as hell....I know a few guys/fallers have been killed when cutting at the bottom.

Anyway, I got up there with the best of intentions....clear what remained of the limbs and stubs, free the grandfir that’s be resting on it for years.... but it got really bad (rotten) over the last 40ft....the whole thing stood about about 130. Too risky a job to start cutting up there, as nice an idea that it was to leave a big wildlife tree. I got down and we tipped it from the bottom. Used the same rigging system we’d intended for the chunks. Lost about 10 ft of the pull-line but it was 9:00 now and time to get out of there.

Some photos, and you can always count on Scotts shaky hands to mess up the money shot. Having said that it was pretty dramatic when it went.
View attachment 301068
View attachment 301069
View attachment 301071
View attachment 301071
View attachment 301072


----------



## Reg

A few more.View attachment 301073
View attachment 301074
View attachment 301075
View attachment 301076
View attachment 301077


----------



## Reg

View attachment 301078
Last one, hardly worth it but there you go. Put in lots of long days lately....I hope its leading to something.


----------



## PassionForTrees

Reg said:


> View attachment 301078
> Last one, hardly worth it but there you go. Put in lots of long days lately....I hope its leading to something.



Dont stay there Reg and admire your work, it can kill you! Get in the habit of leaving that area and know what is above you that may come down ON YOU! Be safe and nice fell!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Reg

PassionForTrees said:


> Dont stay there Reg and admire your work, it can kill you! Get in the habit of leaving that area and know what is above you that may come down ON YOU! Be safe and nice fell!:msp_sneaky:



Thanks, but I dont miss much. There was no threat in that situation.


----------



## beastmaster

That is some big wood. what was the DBH on that fir, 60+. I know they say get clear of the tree when felling one. And that's good advice, but if you've worked in big trees, and taking big tops, There is nowhere to go when your tied in 80ft in the tree..
I love watching a big top come over at eye level. They seem to move in slow motion, and take off when the face closes and shake the whole area when they land.
We don't have many big trees anymore here in So. Calif. Any way good job. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Zale

After seeing that, sort of makes my day seem small in comparison.


----------



## Reg

beastmaster said:


> That is some big wood. what was the DBH on that fir, 60+. I know they say get clear of the tree when felling one. And that's good advice, but if you've worked in big trees, and taking big tops, There is nowhere to go when your tied in 80ft in the tree..
> I love watching a big top come over at eye level. They seem to move in slow motion, and take off when the face closes and shake the whole area when they land.
> We don't have many big trees anymore here in So. Calif. Any way good job. Thanks for sharing your photos.



Im not sure how wide it was exactly, the bark alone was about 8" Thats a 46" bar on the 3120.

Yeah its sincere advice from PFT, and if theres a risk of a snag up top or worse I'll move away....but im not one of these guys who just mindlessly runs off for no reason.

Some climbing and cutting from the job itself.

Dead Old Growth Fall - YouTube

And Scott taking a wobble yesterday, thrown in for good measure.

Fir wobble - YouTube


----------



## rtsims

Nice work Reg. It takes a lot of effort and nerve climbing those big firs. Sometimes it's a task that takes it out of you. Spur up 10 feet and take a break and look up the tree thinking, man I've got a long way to go


----------



## treeman82

Today was another fun filled adventure.

Took my chipper in, they gave me a 1390 for a loaner. Not a bad machine, but I think mine has more crushing power, and I did not like the amsteel winch line.

We got 2 trees down on the ground, still have 2 more left. Got the entire lawn raked up though, which was good.

Log truck showed up on time this morning, loaded up from the driveway, and took off, we moved the remainder of the wood out to the road with the backhoe. He came back for 2 more loads. The bulk of the loads we had to pull the logs out with chains with the front of the log truck. He wasn't comforbable reaching under the wires along the neighbor's accessway, so we had to drag everything out to the road with chains. Blew a hydraulic line on the grapple trying to load the largest log on, luckily he had spare hoses. 

One of the neighbors came over today, complained one of the trucks hit his mailbox, so I will have to fix that. Guy wasn't a complete #### about it, because it only got a little ding, just gotta bend it out.

The town paid us a visit today as well, apparently homeowner has been complaining about water running onto their property. Foreman from the town saw us working off the curb, says next time we want to do that I have to apply for some kind of permit, cost is $50 non refundable, put up a $500 bond which will be returned once work is complete and they don't find any damage. Unbelievable.

I also managed to get Dodge Vader stuck again. Fun Fun.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Today was another fun filled adventure.
> 
> Took my chipper in, they gave me a 1390 for a loaner. Not a bad machine, but I think mine has more crushing power, and I did not like the amsteel winch line.
> 
> We got 2 trees down on the ground, still have 2 more left. Got the entire lawn raked up though, which was good.
> 
> Log truck showed up on time this morning, loaded up from the driveway, and took off, we moved the remainder of the wood out to the road with the backhoe. He came back for 2 more loads. The bulk of the loads we had to pull the logs out with chains with the front of the log truck. He wasn't comforbable reaching under the wires along the neighbor's accessway, so we had to drag everything out to the road with chains. Blew a hydraulic line on the grapple trying to load the largest log on, luckily he had spare hoses.
> 
> One of the neighbors came over today, complained one of the trucks hit his mailbox, so I will have to fix that. Guy wasn't a complete #### about it, because it only got a little ding, just gotta bend it out.
> 
> The town paid us a visit today as well, apparently homeowner has been complaining about water running onto their property. Foreman from the town saw us working off the curb, says next time we want to do that I have to apply for some kind of permit, cost is $50 non refundable, put up a $500 bond which will be returned once work is complete and they don't find any damage. Unbelievable.
> 
> I also managed to get Dodge Vader stuck again. Fun Fun.


See, :msp_wink:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

####in chiggars grrrr :monkey:


----------



## formationrx

*...*


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Today was another fun filled adventure.
> 
> Took my chipper in, they gave me a 1390 for a loaner. Not a bad machine, but I think mine has more crushing power, and I did not like the amsteel winch line.
> 
> We got 2 trees down on the ground, still have 2 more left. Got the entire lawn raked up though, which was good.
> 
> Log truck showed up on time this morning, loaded up from the driveway, and took off, we moved the remainder of the wood out to the road with the backhoe. He came back for 2 more loads. The bulk of the loads we had to pull the logs out with chains with the front of the log truck. He wasn't comforbable reaching under the wires along the neighbor's accessway, so we had to drag everything out to the road with chains. Blew a hydraulic line on the grapple trying to load the largest log on, luckily he had spare hoses.
> 
> One of the neighbors came over today, complained one of the trucks hit his mailbox, so I will have to fix that. Guy wasn't a complete #### about it, because it only got a little ding, just gotta bend it out.
> 
> The town paid us a visit today as well, apparently homeowner has been complaining about water running onto their property. Foreman from the town saw us working off the curb, says next time we want to do that I have to apply for some kind of permit, cost is $50 non refundable, put up a $500 bond which will be returned once work is complete and they don't find any damage. Unbelievable.
> 
> I also managed to get Dodge Vader stuck again. Fun Fun.



I haven't seen a curb in a coon's age and I am glad but tell us why you don't like Amsteel winch line.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> I haven't seen a curb in a coon's age and I am glad but tell us why you don't like Amsteel winch line.



I think it's a Connecticut thing. I asked Paul what was up with the steel cable on his chipper winch and he looked at me like I asked him how gravity works. He simply said, " It keeps it real for the groundies." Not sure I understand what he means or steel winch line in general, but ok. Seems to me any rigging line on my truck takes far heavier loads than a chipper winch can dish out. I'm not afraid of the amsteel in the least.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> I think it's a Connecticut thing. I asked Paul what was up with the steel cable on his chipper winch and he looked at me like I asked him how gravity works. He simply said, " It keeps it real for the groundies." Not sure I understand what he means or steel winch line in general, but ok. Seems to me any rigging line on my truck takes far heavier loads than a chipper winch can dish out. I'm not afraid of the amsteel in the least.



Yeah, that sounds like something Paul would say.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Im not sure how wide it was exactly, the bark alone was about 8" Thats a 46" bar on the 3120.
> 
> Yeah its sincere advice from PFT, and if theres a risk of a snag up top or worse I'll move away....but im not one of these guys who just mindlessly runs off for no reason.
> 
> Some climbing and cutting from the job itself.
> 
> Dead Old Growth Fall - YouTube
> 
> And Scott taking a wobble yesterday, thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Fir wobble - YouTube





Garnier? Redken? Vidal Sassoon? What is it!!?? I gotta know! Come on man, hook a brother up with yer secret. Don't tell me its Selsum Blue.


----------



## Reg

treemandan said:


> Garnier? Redken? Vidal Sassoon? What is it!!?? I gotta know! Come on man, hook a brother up with yer secret. Don't tell me its Selsum Blue.



Not sayin. You're on your own Dano


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> Not sayin. You're on your own Dano



Aww, that's cold man, cold. You ain't on the Sauve are ya? Pert?


----------



## ozzy42

treemandan said:


> Aww, that's cold man, cold. You ain't on the Sauve are ya? Pert?



Women need 7 or 8 different kinds of soaps and shampoos .
A man OTOH needs #1bar soap #2 shampoo ,,, and if we happen to run out of one or the other,,no biggie.


----------



## eert

Spent 8hrs waving a polesaw around in a storm, wet as ####, rain was solid for all 8hrs not one break in the rain, then cause i lost my license had a 2.30hr train/bus ride home while soaking wet.... cold.. in middle of winter.

(dw no lightning deadwooding, lifting with long silky polesaw was safe, no lightning)


----------



## treemandan

ozzy42 said:


> Women need 7 or 8 different kinds of soaps and shampoos .
> A man OTOH needs #1bar soap #2 shampoo ,,, and if we happen to run out of one or the other,,no biggie.



I'm jess messing with Reg.


----------



## treemandan

eert said:


> Spent 8hrs waving a polesaw around in a storm, wet as ####, rain was solid for all 8hrs not one break in the rain, then cause i lost my license had a 2.30hr train/bus ride home while soaking wet.... cold.. in middle of winter.
> 
> (dw no lightning deadwooding, lifting with long silky polesaw was safe, no lightning)



Of course you did, beneath it all yer jess a crazy Australian so what are you telling us?


----------



## treeman82

treemandan said:


> I haven't seen a curb in a coon's age and I am glad but tell us why you don't like Amsteel winch line.



Well, the chipper they gave me is just about brand new, but the line seems kind of beat up already. The biggest thing for me I think though was the fact that when I went to hook the rope, it didn't set, so I'd have to walk from the controls back to the hook, fix it, and then return to the controls. I like how with the steel cable the hook seems to set nicely. Aside from that, and I know this is more of a problem with the chipper than with the material, but the winch seems to be a lot weaker than on my machine.


----------



## treemandan

treeman82 said:


> Well, the chipper they gave me is just about brand new, but the line seems kind of beat up already. The biggest thing for me I think though was the fact that when I went to hook the rope, it didn't set, so I'd have to walk from the controls back to the hook, fix it, and then return to the controls. I like how with the steel cable the hook seems to set nicely. Aside from that, and I know this is more of a problem with the chipper than with the material, but the winch seems to be a lot weaker than on my machine.




I take it the line didn't set with the Amsteel because the rope is droopy unlike cable where it would stay in position? 

That's no big deal as one just needs to finagle things to get it to set and I would never wrap a winch cable around anything as it would bend and kink it. I would choke the work with a chain or strap and then attach the winch cable to that.

I have always had steel winch line so I don't really know but it seems Amsteel is nicer to use. I have also never used a chipper with a winch on it.


----------



## ropensaddle

####in chiggars and ants


----------



## beastmaster

*Dumb,dumb,dumb!*

Today while removing mistletoe from a Oak, I was cutting a 2in dead limb with my silky putting a lot of downward pressure on the saw when it went throu the limb and hit my knee like a machete. I was way out on a long branch over the house, with a high tip up in the tree. It hurt so bad I almost got sick.
After a few min. I shucked it off and finished the tree. Came down and helped with the clean up, limping more and more as I made trips to the chipper up the steep driveway.
I rode up the hill with another climber so I didn't have to drive home. By the time I got dropped off I couldn't put any weight at all on it.
I just took a half of a vicadon. Never took a pain med in my life beside over the counter stuff. It doesn't look bad, not swollen just a few scabs where the saws teeth went in. but the pain is awful. I had a full day of work tomorrow I was hoping it would get better,but its getting worse it seems.
I keep hoping it'll feel better tomorrow. I don't have insurance so a trip to the doctors is only a worse case option.
Hoping maybe its just bruised real good.(that it is I can see the bruising)and it'll fix it self. I have a ton of work right now. Couldn't of happened at a worse time.
Enough crying, will see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## treeclimber101

beastmaster said:


> Today while removing mistletoe from a Oak, I was cutting a 2in dead limb with my silky putting a lot of downward pressure on the saw when it went throu the limb and hit my knee like a machete. I was way out on a long branch over the house, with a high tip up in the tree. It hurt so bad I almost got sick.
> After a few min. I shucked it off and finished the tree. Came down and helped with the clean up, limping more and more as I made trips to the chipper up the steep driveway.
> I rode up the hill with another climber so I didn't have to drive home. By the time I got dropped off I couldn't put any weight at all on it.
> I just took a half of a vicadon. Never took a pain med in my life beside over the counter stuff. It doesn't look bad, not swollen just a few scabs where the saws teeth went in. but the pain is awful. I had a full day of work tomorrow I was hoping it would get better,but its getting worse it seems.
> I keep hoping it'll feel better tomorrow. I don't have insurance so a trip to the doctors is only a worse case option.
> Hoping maybe its just bruised real good.(that it is I can see the bruising)and it'll fix it self. I have a ton of work right now. Couldn't of happened at a worse time.
> Enough crying, will see what tomorrow brings....



For never using a heavy med before ..... You sure went for the right one !!!!!


----------



## treeman82

treemandan said:


> I take it the line didn't set with the Amsteel because the rope is droopy unlike cable where it would stay in position?
> 
> That's no big deal as one just needs to finagle things to get it to set and I would never wrap a winch cable around anything as it would bend and kink it. I would choke the work with a chain or strap and then attach the winch cable to that.



Pretty much. I tend to just choke the work with the cable. New cable costs $100+/-. To have to replace it once every few years isn't a big deal compared to most other things.

We got another 2 loads of chips out, plus 2 more loads of wood on my chevy truck. The old guy from up the road where we've been dumping came down first thing in the morning to complain about how much material was up there. I reassured him that I would be sending the backhoe up to spread the piles out. We got everything spread out nicely for him, and the guy actually gave me $100 for the chips. I really didn't want it, but he forced me to take it. Put the money towards lunch, drinks, and ice cream. Gonna have to go back one day next week for 1 more branch... I didn't have it in me to get it down by the end of the day. I just want to be done with this freaking job though.


----------



## dbl612

treemandan said:


> I take it the line didn't set with the Amsteel because the rope is droopy unlike cable where it would stay in position?
> 
> That's no big deal as one just needs to finagle things to get it to set and I would never wrap a winch cable around anything as it would bend and kink it. I would choke the work with a chain or strap and then attach the winch cable to that.
> 
> I have always had steel winch line so I don't really know but it seems Amsteel is nicer to use. I have also never used a chipper with a winch on it.



same as setting nylon chokers, if you take an extra wrap with the amstel before you choke, no problems with slipping off and it consolidates the load better if you are dragging brush or multiple pieces. removing is no problem as the amstel doesn't take a set like wire cable will.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to go do a small prune for this old guy, just a quick one, I go up, get r dun and go to collect. It didn't take but 20 minutes once I was in the tree. Old dude was pissed that I charged him a few hundy for it. I told him that he agreed to the price for the amount of work, and that he isnt going to change it, it is.......what it is. We get into it, turns out his neighbor is coaching him that I am ripping him off. I just started laughing, which really got him going. I told him that I have him on video via I-Pad agreeing to it ( I didn't ) He thought about it and gave me the check. What a DYCK! If it took me all day he would have been happy? 
Then I have some Big Orange kid call me looking for work, wants to leave real bad. He gives me the low down on why and what the juice is going on over there, Jesus! Talk about a soap opera! I would want to leave too! I asked him some basic Q's about what he can do. Well he can murder up some trees, started talking about how good he is a clearing the lines. I asked him if has read anything about proper pruning, he acted confused........... "That's what I do now" Told him that line clearing is not proper pruning, 2 different missions. Bla bla bla, Nice kid.......... lots to learn. I told him some books to read and I sent him here, so we may have a new join. Seemed real interested in learning the way of the Jedi. As for hiring him........I told him that I am good for the moment! Which really I'm not, need a climber, but someone I can count on doing it right (and with a clean record!), my little adventure to Cali got me outa shape and my neck is still jacked, now me hip be hurtin all the time! Getting old...........sucks.

Reg uses Old Spice, just sayin


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Today while removing mistletoe from a Oak, I was cutting a 2in dead limb with my silky putting a lot of downward pressure on the saw when it went throu the limb and hit my knee like a machete. I was way out on a long branch over the house, with a high tip up in the tree. It hurt so bad I almost got sick.
> After a few min. I shucked it off and finished the tree. Came down and helped with the clean up, limping more and more as I made trips to the chipper up the steep driveway.
> I rode up the hill with another climber so I didn't have to drive home. By the time I got dropped off I couldn't put any weight at all on it.
> I just took a half of a vicadon. Never took a pain med in my life beside over the counter stuff. It doesn't look bad, not swollen just a few scabs where the saws teeth went in. but the pain is awful. I had a full day of work tomorrow I was hoping it would get better,but its getting worse it seems.
> I keep hoping it'll feel better tomorrow. I don't have insurance so a trip to the doctors is only a worse case option.
> Hoping maybe its just bruised real good.(that it is I can see the bruising)and it'll fix it self. I have a ton of work right now. Couldn't of happened at a worse time.
> Enough crying, will see what tomorrow brings....




I had one of my guys do the same thing. He was put on light duty for 6 months. The handsaw poked a hole just under the knee cap. They said he could of lost his knee if he did not go to the doctor. The hole was where the fluid is between the knee and knee cap. When he walked, it made a sucking sound. For something that seemed so small, it was serious. He is ok now.
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I guess yesterday was a bad day for puncture wounds. I was helping a buddy salvage some old barn wood and put a nail through my forearm. Got two arizona ash to deadwood today, gonna be a long day.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I had one of my guys do the same thing. He was put on light duty for 6 months. The handsaw poked a hole just under the knee cap. They said he could of lost his knee if he did not go to the doctor. The hole was where the fluid is between the knee and knee cap. When he walked, it made a sucking sound. For something that seemed so small, it was serious. He is ok now.
> Jeff



Man that sucks I was about to say take a hammer and smack other foots toe and you would forget the knee :angel: Anyway beast get better mang


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Man that sucks I was about to say take a hammer and smack other foots toe and you would forget the knee :angel: Anyway beast get better mang



Almost forgot ####in chiggars ants and bees!


----------



## beastmaster

I still can't walk without a cane but the intense pain is gone. Wife is insisting I go to the Doctors, I still want to wait. I am a few dollars ahead for the first time in ages, The thought of giving it all to the doctors and then some hurts more then the knee. If it was making sucking noises Ied of gone all ready, but I think I may of bruised the hell out of it. Its a little swollen today but Iv seen it a lot worse, but you can see the bruiseing.
Last time I went to the doctors to have a date palm spike removed from my forearm, it cost me 1800.00 bucks. Ied of had that ground men pull a little harder with those needle nose pliers if I had known
I hate to think Im cheap, but I once pulled my own tooth 10 min. before the dental appaintment my wife made for me.using vise gripes. Almost fainted right in the bathroom mirror it hurt so bad.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I took one of the F-650's to get the front tires replaced. Seems like the weekends are the only time I can take vehicles and equiptment off the line. Got there at 8am.,one guy in the shop. Dang, 2 hours of my Saturday spent at the shop. Got a good deal tho,,,I have Hankook,,I replaced them with a newly introduced Toyo. $900.00 out the door.  
It's gonna be a tough week coming up. I need to go tomorrow morning and get ready to set up a job I don't want. Gonna put 6 guys on it for a couple weeks,(about 300 trees), and I got a nasty euc removal on the same day, ( will try to get pics), and I got a crew going to a golf course for removals. 
I wish I had another me,,
It was a beautiful week! Very productive, and no lost hitch pins!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> I still can't walk without a cane but the intense pain is gone. Wife is insisting I go to the Doctors, I still want to wait. I am a few dollars ahead for the first time in ages, The thought of giving it all to the doctors and then some hurts more then the knee. If it was making sucking noises Ied of gone all ready, but I think I may of bruised the hell out of it. Its a little swollen today but Iv seen it a lot worse, but you can see the bruiseing.
> Last time I went to the doctors to have a date palm spike removed from my forearm, it cost me 1800.00 bucks. Ied of had that ground men pull a little harder with those needle nose pliers if I had known
> I hate to think Im cheap, but I once pulled my own tooth 10 min. before the dental appaintment my wife made for me.using vise gripes. Almost fainted right in the bathroom mirror it hurt so bad.




Wade, you must have a hole, right? Where?,, no joke, could be serious. I know what you mean about the concern's of the cost, I am the same way. You are just up the road from me and I know there are clinic's that are free or they base it on what you can pay. Although, you know this and I probably sound like I am nagging you, but if you can't walk? IDK.
Take care, Jeff:msp_wink:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

beastmaster said:


> I still can't walk without a cane but the intense pain is gone. Wife is insisting I go to the Doctors, I still want to wait. I am a few dollars ahead for the first time in ages, The thought of giving it all to the doctors and then some hurts more then the knee. If it was making sucking noises Ied of gone all ready, but I think I may of bruised the hell out of it. Its a little swollen today but Iv seen it a lot worse, but you can see the bruiseing.
> Last time I went to the doctors to have a date palm spike removed from my forearm, it cost me 1800.00 bucks. Ied of had that ground men pull a little harder with those needle nose pliers if I had known
> I hate to think Im cheap, but I once pulled my own tooth 10 min. before the dental appaintment my wife made for me.using vise gripes. Almost fainted right in the bathroom mirror it hurt so bad.



If itgets to bad and infected, at least you have a chainsaw to what the leg off. It would say you a lot of money pruning it off yourself.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> If itgets to bad and infected, at least you have a chainsaw to what the leg off. It would say you a lot of money pruning it off yourself.



Mmm... too bad you can't do lypo like that, eh? You could save yourself tons.. lol. just saying..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Mmm... too bad you can't do lypo like that, eh? You could save yourself tons.. lol. just saying..



Ha Paul got jokes. Don't you have a case of beer to drink and something to paint.


----------



## treeman75

I have been real busy, about three weeks back. I have been doing alot of bidding and sometimes get real sick of dealing with people. I think I will be ready for my vacation in a month, going to sturgis. The wife and I are going out for a ribeye dinner tonight and I think I might have a couple glasses of wine.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I have been real busy, about three weeks back. I have been doing alot of bidding and sometimes get real sick of dealing with people. I think I will be ready for my vacation in a month, going to sturgis. The wife and I are going out for a ribeye dinner tonight and I think I might have a couple glasses of wine.



Just because your all hammered the #### up doesn't mean your gonna get #### the wine is for them !  I spent this weeks lunch money on mine last nite !


----------



## TheJollyLogger

beastmaster said:


> Today while removing mistletoe from a Oak, I was cutting a 2in dead limb with my silky putting a lot of downward pressure on the saw when it went throu the limb and hit my knee like a machete. I was way out on a long branch over the house, with a high tip up in the tree. It hurt so bad I almost got sick.
> After a few min. I shucked it off and finished the tree. Came down and helped with the clean up, limping more and more as I made trips to the chipper up the steep driveway.
> I rode up the hill with another climber so I didn't have to drive home. By the time I got dropped off I couldn't put any weight at all on it.
> I just took a half of a vicadon. Never took a pain med in my life beside over the counter stuff. It doesn't look bad, not swollen just a few scabs where the saws teeth went in. but the pain is awful. I had a full day of work tomorrow I was hoping it would get better,but its getting worse it seems.
> I keep hoping it'll feel better tomorrow. I don't have insurance so a trip to the doctors is only a worse case option.
> Hoping maybe its just bruised real good.(that it is I can see the bruising)and it'll fix it self. I have a ton of work right now. Couldn't of happened at a worse time.
> Enough crying, will see what tomorrow brings....



Just make sure you paint the cuts with TREEKOTE, don't want you getting Oak Wilt on us.


----------



## treeclimber101

Three hours of pure torture


----------



## treeclimber101

What's the odds of finding the exact truck with 81k miles within 40 minutes of the house ... Had to buy it


----------



## rtsims

101 whadja pay for that bad chicken?


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is going to be a busy week for me.
I have a euc in La Jolla to remove between two units. No crane access. I will try to get some pics of the job, but here are the before pics.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:
View attachment 301523
View attachment 301524
View attachment 301525


----------



## Blakesmaster

Anyone here do parades or other community outreach stuff? Our bank sponsered a parade in their small town yesterday and asked us to put a truck in it. Kinda gay and I lost a half days work polishing up the truck but it was a pretty good time. Just wondering if the bystanders see it for what it is (shameless self promotion) or if they're just happy to see a big truck and get some free candy. 
View attachment 301527

View attachment 301528

View attachment 301529


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> It is going to be a busy week for me.
> I have a euc in La Jolla to remove between two units. No crane access. I will try to get some pics of the job, but here are the before pics.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:
> View attachment 301523
> View attachment 301524
> View attachment 301525



That doesn't look too bad.


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> Anyone here do parades or other community outreach stuff? Our bank sponsered a parade in their small town yesterday and asked us to put a truck in it. Kinda gay and I lost a half days work polishing up the truck but it was a pretty good time. Just wondering if the bystanders see it for what it is (shameless self promotion) or if they're just happy to see a big truck and get some free candy.
> View attachment 301527
> 
> View attachment 301528
> 
> View attachment 301529



I don't think the "big truck" even came into play. You were just a dude with some free candy. You could have been riding a jackass for all they cared.


----------



## Grace Tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Anyone here do parades or other community outreach stuff? Our bank sponsered a parade in their small town yesterday and asked us to put a truck in it. Kinda gay and I lost a half days work polishing up the truck but it was a pretty good time. Just wondering if the bystanders see it for what it is (shameless self promotion) or if they're just happy to see a big truck and get some free candy.
> View attachment 301527
> 
> View attachment 301528
> 
> View attachment 301529


My town has one coming up in July. They encourage all the businesses to be in the parade. For a little town it's pretty impressive. I'll be in with this. Probably put my grandson in the basket and lift it up 5 degrees or so.
View attachment 301543
View attachment 301544


----------



## Bandit Man

Blakesmaster said:


> Anyone here do parades or other community outreach stuff? Our bank sponsered a parade in their small town yesterday and asked us to put a truck in it. Kinda gay and I lost a half days work polishing up the truck but it was a pretty good time. Just wondering if the bystanders see it for what it is (shameless self promotion) or if they're just happy to see a big truck and get some free candy.
> View attachment 301527
> 
> View attachment 301528
> 
> View attachment 301529



Everything that puts your name in front of the public IS shameless self promotion! You are in business! I do not hide it, I promote it! Donating a carbide rescue saw to the local fire dept. never hurts either!


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> It is going to be a busy week for me.
> I have a euc in La Jolla to remove between two units. No crane access. I will try to get some pics of the job, but here are the before pics.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:
> View attachment 301523
> View attachment 301524
> View attachment 301525



Good thing is you have some good limbs to lower everything down with, and their not spread out to far. Bad thing is thats some slippery, heavy wood. Vertical zipline might make getting the trunk down a little faster. Can't tell how close the units are to it. 
Any underground utility to worry about? Chunks of that tree will be like bunker busters.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Anyone here do parades or other community outreach stuff? Our bank sponsered a parade in their small town yesterday and asked us to put a truck in it. Kinda gay and I lost a half days work polishing up the truck but it was a pretty good time. Just wondering if the bystanders see it for what it is (shameless self promotion) or if they're just happy to see a big truck and get some free candy.
> View attachment 301527
> 
> View attachment 301528
> 
> View attachment 301529



I think that's cool. I'd do it if I were asked!


----------



## Bandit Man

Pulled a couple walnut saw logs off a job today. Not large, but should make some nice boards on the band mill. View attachment 301557


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> What's the odds of finding the exact truck with 81k miles within 40 minutes of the house ... Had to buy it



Nice Eddie, is that diesel also? I am doing a 7.3 diesel conversion on my chip truck from my 460 gas as we speak, garage is working all weekend to have it ready for me by tomorrow or Tuesday morning..... fingers crossed that it will go as planned. Good mechanics working on it! Spent last week chipping into my dump trailer and that blew big time!


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> 101 whadja pay for that bad chicken?



10 k


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Anyone here do parades or other community outreach stuff? Our bank sponsered a parade in their small town yesterday and asked us to put a truck in it. Kinda gay and I lost a half days work polishing up the truck but it was a pretty good time. Just wondering if the bystanders see it for what it is (shameless self promotion) or if they're just happy to see a big truck and get some free candy.
> View attachment 301527
> 
> View attachment 301528
> 
> View attachment 301529



It's a good thing man , the parades are awesome kids love em ..... I remember parades from when I was a kid , they mean alot and yea kids notice big trucks , from a business standpoint I would say don't expect anything . I always put a truck In a parade but now the parade is no longer and I think it sucks ..... Be happy that your town still has small town spirit it's kinda a thing of the past around here anymore


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Good thing is you have some good limbs to lower everything down with, and their not spread out to far. Bad thing is thats some slippery, heavy wood. Vertical zipline might make getting the trunk down a little faster. Can't tell how close the units are to it.
> Any underground utility to worry about? Chunks of that tree will be like bunker busters.



Units are about 15 feet apart. Lots of utilities underground, ,,bunker busters, yup!
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> Units are about 15 feet apart. Lots of utilities underground, ,,bunker busters, yup!
> Jeff



You got it tho Big fuzzy


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Units are about 15 feet apart. Lots of utilities underground, ,,bunker busters, yup!
> Jeff



Old tractor tire filled with sand bombs away


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out this precarious looking pine the other dayView attachment 301618
View attachment 301619
View attachment 301620
View attachment 301621
Nice view of LA when I was setting up the guy line! My climber, Tommy, is pictured.

I tell the story on my facebook page with more pics... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200803660388376.1073741824.1069262990&type=3


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> Took out this precarious looking pine the other dayView attachment 301618
> View attachment 301619
> View attachment 301620
> View attachment 301621
> Nice view of LA when I was setting up the guy line! My climber, Tommy, is pictured.
> 
> I tell the story on my facebook page with more pics... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200803660388376.1073741824.1069262990&type=3



I wish I could of been there for that one. Looks like you guys had it handled pretty good. Was the climber tied off to another tree? 
Those kind of trees take a lot of rigging and guts to get down safely. You guys seemed to have plenty of both.


----------



## treemandan

I went to start my 7.3 but the batteries were low and had to jump it. I haven't been driving to far lately, all local jobs and when I get to the job I start the truck quite a bit so the batteries get low and they don't get a chance to recharge.

Until today. I drove about a half hour to the job, whew, what a long drive! One of my local clients sent me down to remove a dead Norway street tree at his mother's house. 

I had called last week to let her know I was coming today and to see what kind of cars would be parked along the curb. She told me that no one ever parks there and she knows everybody anyway so it wouldn't be a problem.

Of course today there was a car under the tree and she didn't know whose it was and never had seen it. She said she called the police and after I had worked the other side of the tree someone came by and moved the car. Even when I was wrapping up the job the cop came by and asked if they had moved the car as apparently they were able to get ahold of the person. WOW! I would never had thunk the police would be able to do that.

So before I started I told the old Italian bird not to sit on the porch while I crashed dead maple in her direction and that I would be leaving the stump about 3 feet high so no one would trip on it and sue either me or her. She nodded her head and smiled leaving me with the impression she understood. I came to find out later on she was about cold stone deaf!

The neighbors drug her away while I went at this little crusty 500 dollar thing with a pole saw and a step ladder. I was cutting it out of the house drops and comm. lines thinking how I might just get my name listed in the fatalities section. After I had enough of that horse#### I closed the road, hopped up there and hammered it.

After I chipped and loaded the lady came back and asked for a rake. Wish I had my camera. I said I would handle it but remember, she's deaf... and stubborn. In other words, Italian. She came out with a broom and a trash bag and started sweeping the lawn. When I put the rake down to do a little blowing she grabbed it and started raking by the chipper. I just wanted to blow the place because storm clouds were marching in and they was abooming with thunder all over.

It was going good and I was thinking I would beat the rain when she asks if I was going to cut the stump lower. I explained again to which she seethingly replied, " Well THAT looks like ####!" Then she stormed into the house reiterating the whole time, slams the door then opens it for another " That looks like ####!"

A few minutes later she comes back out and tells me her son told her to apologize. She was once again a smiling, head nodding, old Italian bird. While she was in the house it gave me opportunity to blow the place down so I loaded up and got the Hell out of there. It rained just enough to make the dust stick to my freshly washed chipper.

She did tell me her neighbor had cut a street tree to ground and left the stump for years. What can I say? It still didn't sway me and if she complains enough to her son to make him pay to grind the stump I will.


----------



## ozzy42

''No need to grind the stump,just cut it a little bit below the ground'' Cracks me up every time I here a customer say that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a couple tornado's last night,roll thru town, tore up all kinds of stuff, more storms today. Going to be a long week.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a couple tornado's last night,roll thru town, tore up all kinds of stuff, more storms today. Going to be a long week.



Keep your head down bro be safe!


----------



## IcePick

*basswood*

30" basswood leader being removed over house.

haha! I posted the wrong pic, oh well, cant tell much from this one, but it was a good climb.


----------



## ropensaddle

ozzy42 said:


> ''No need to grind the stump,just cut it a little bit below the ground'' Cracks me up every time I here a customer say that.



Lmfao I have told a few I have my grinder so I don't get my chains in the dirt I think they still did not get my drift lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Bucked and split about 2 cords last night. Loaded 2 on a trailer from another pile, have to run that out to a customer near the glacier this afternoon, another 2 cords out to Willow as soon as I can.

I tell ya, using my car trailer sucks. I need to get my dumptruck fixed!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It has been a great week so far. Now the heat wave is starting tomorrow and going into next week. All you SoCal guys get ready,,, gonna suck. I got three new coolers, the trucks will be left running with the AC on for a cool spot. No joke guy's. If you are working with a crew, keep an eye out for the guy that quit sweating and looking pale. Saturday is gonna be really hot.
Jeff


----------



## tramp bushler

I know that compared to So Cal. Glennallen Alaska would not be considered hot. But we had another record setting day today. 89° in the shade. For a people group that are very comfortable when its 20 below, trust me. Its Hot. I'm running a crew in Valdez right now and today I kept an eye on them. I'm doing the climbing. They are chipping ect. I thot it felt hot to me because I'm old and fat. But they ( teens to 20 yr old) were hiding in the shade sweating also.


----------



## mikewhite85

Recently took out a very hazardous pine! Had to guy it to an adjacent palm.View attachment 301903
View attachment 301904


Great view of Hollywood and Downtown LA from the top of the palmView attachment 301905
View attachment 301906
If you look closely you can see the Hollywood sign behind the Griffith Observatory in that last pic. More pics on my facebook https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200803660388376.1073741824.1069262990&type=1


----------



## mikewhite85

mikewhite85 said:


> Recently took out a very hazardous pine! Had to guy it to an adjacent palm.View attachment 301903
> View attachment 301904
> 
> 
> Great view of Hollywood and Downtown LA from the top of the palmView attachment 301905
> View attachment 301906
> If you look closely you can see the Hollywood sign behind the Griffith Observatory in that last pic. More pics on my facebook https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200803660388376.1073741824.1069262990&type=1




Forgot to put a pic of the tree
View attachment 301907
View attachment 301908
View attachment 301909
View attachment 301910


----------



## sgreanbeans

More storm work today. I swear, these storms really bring out the yahoo's. Was removing a uprooted spruce, get to the top, take a look around and I see the peeps down the street working. These dudes where awesome, caused more damage to the place than what the storm did. Big ol fat bastards, shorts, no shirts, sea sawing with a wild thing. Dude walks up to me, ask if it would be ok to go ahead and fill my dump trailer with their wood,since I was done and it wasn't full. I said sure........ $300 bucks, he didn't like that,LMAO! Local paper puts the biggest hack out there on the front page, WTF!! Yall member dis guy right!
Evans Tree Service - Tree Removal - YouTube
50 years experience he has, and multiple Certified Arborist on staff, ROFLMAO!


----------



## Zale

Just got back from the dermatologist. Wear sunscreen! I'm paying for the damage I did 20 years ago.


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> More storm work today. I swear, these storms really bring out the yahoo's. Was removing a uprooted spruce, get to the top, take a look around and I see the peeps down the street working. These dudes where awesome, caused more damage to the place than what the storm did. Big ol fat bastards, shorts, no shirts, sea sawing with a wild thing. Dude walks up to me, ask if it would be ok to go ahead and fill my dump trailer with their wood,since I was done and it wasn't full. I said sure........ $300 bucks, he didn't like that,LMAO! Local paper puts the biggest hack out there on the front page, WTF!! Yall member dis guy right!
> Evans Tree Service - Tree Removal - YouTube
> 50 years experience he has, and multiple Certified Arborist on staff, ROFLMAO!





I dunno. Those aren't rich folk homes and the people most likely needed the trees that loomed over both houses removed and couldn't pay for a top dollar job. I would hazard a guess the loud mouthed lady with the voice that could crack walnuts was being a royal pain right from the start. You must know what's it like to have to remove a tree in a certain price range with uncooperative neighbors.

Sometimes, even when they KNOW they aren't paying top dollar, KNOW they can't afford it , NEED to have the tree removed they act like they are the King of London or something.

It was kinda weird how they had it hooked to the side of the truck like that. It looked like they had a little room to fit it more on the other side which might not have made such a mess on Negative Nancy's yard.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I'm glad I have ice cold A/C in my Bobcat. I get a bit of relief when running that at least!



tramp bushler said:


> I know that compared to So Cal. Glennallen Alaska would not be considered hot. But we had another record setting day today. 89° in the shade. For a people group that are very comfortable when its 20 below, trust me. Its Hot. I'm running a crew in Valdez right now and today I kept an eye on them. I'm doing the climbing. They are chipping ect. I thot it felt hot to me because I'm old and fat. But they ( teens to 20 yr old) were hiding in the shade sweating also.


----------



## treeclimber101

I did storm work after lunch , took a decent size ash of a house , had to cram the bucket behind 3 phase with about 2 ft to spare




had to flip the bucket all the way over to clear the wires and reach alongside the house , someone tried to beat this guy for 5K this morning , I had the tree on the ground in 3 hours , still kinda feel bad it didn't take a bit longer


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I did storm work after lunch , took a decent size ash of a house , had to cram the bucket behind 3 phase with about 2 ft to spare
> 
> 
> 
> had to flip the bucket all the way over to clear the wires and reach alongside the house , someone tried to beat this guy for 5K this morning , I had the tree on the ground in 3 hours , still kinda feel bad it didn't take a bit longer



Nice cribbing job?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice cribbing job?


 your joking right ......its a bucket setup not a crane , no need for more , all the weight was straight over the front , you must of missed the overkill pages in the treeworking for dummies manual :bang:


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> your joking right ......its a bucket setup not a crane , no need for more , all the weight was straight over the front , you must of missed the overkill pages in the treeworking for dummies manual :bang:



Lol. Still wouldn't risk it myself. To each their own but another board or two to at least get the weight off the edge would seem a very simple safeguard.

Out of curiosity, did you have any outrigger left or is that their max? Dont think I've put mine out that far.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I did storm work after lunch , took a decent size ash of a house , had to cram the bucket behind 3 phase with about 2 ft to spare
> 
> 
> 
> had to flip the bucket all the way over to clear the wires and reach alongside the house , someone tried to beat this guy for 5K this morning , I had the tree on the ground in 3 hours , still kinda feel bad it didn't take a bit longer



Well, again, I dunno. Getting 5 grand to pull out all of the stops like that seems reasonable to me. It might leave a guy with enough dough to make sure his old bucket truck is in proper working order.


I looked at one the other day, it was a borough street tree in Phoenixville in a workingman's neighborhood. A crappy maple, its trunk a couple feet from the tri-plex with no room to drop anything. The guy also wanted the stump ground.

The guy had finally obtained a permit to remove the tree, I needed to provide the borough with my ins info. And I should rightly have the lines shielded or the power shut down. And then of course there is the 811 call for the stump work.

I told the guy I would want 2k to do it. He said another outfit said 800 with the stump . What I know about this outfit is that they are no worse than me so I was glad this retired not rich gentleman didn't have to shell out 2 grand and I didn't have to risk it all for eight hundred measly dollars.

Damn tree had been girlded about 2 feet up, hit by Aspy time after time, trunk half rotted and a little crispy. The guy said he transplanted it years ago from his backyard and though it did technically belong to the borough they gave him the priviledge of paying for its removal. 

Which brings me to why I don't see Promark doing anymore work along the curbs as I suppose the borough got to cheap... even for them. In West Chester its the homeowner's liability to pay for removals when the borough sees fit.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> your joking right ......its a bucket setup not a crane , no need for more , all the weight was straight over the front , you must of missed the overkill pages in the treeworking for dummies manual :bang:



You did well not to crack the sidewalk.


----------



## treemandan

I am gonna have to join Lawnsitedotcom... if those dip#### lawn jockeying piles would have me and its not like I even care.

I went over to one of my client's houses with 200 lbs of seed, a half yard of topsoil and a rented lawn aerator. I put some holes in that SOB and got a real good workout running behind the machine trying not to crash into anything I would have to pay for. I was thinking the thing went slower than it did , it was a hectic hour.

Now before anyone laughs at me: I had about 300 in materials/rental, to and from the job was 6 hours, I billed 950. I am not bragging... jess sayin.

It just lightly sprinkled here so I am happy that the seed will set.

Tomorrow I have a bunch of lawn repair jobs in Jersey as it appears some nut keeps driving his bucket truck anywhere he sees fit.


----------



## treemandan

Yesterday I hucked a big limb off and oak tree and did some minimal low pruning on a couple other trees. I had taken my neighbor to hold the lowering line while I dumped a whale on him. I just took my pick-up and a trailer as the lady wanted the limb cut into firewood and I didn't want to make my neighbor be in my ratty dump truck. It was pretty much a pain in the ass and I should have taken the dump and chipper, probably looked like a real yahoo.

When I did the estimate for this longtime client there was a big dead limb in a cherry that she did not want on the list so I didn't put it on. When I got there she had cut a bunch of bushes and wanted me to remove the dead limb in the cherry. I would have run the bushes through no charge but when I told her I wanted another 50 bucks to climb the cherry she seemed disappointed. Yeah right, sorry lady but I am saving to buy a house like yours.

This relationship might be dwindling. I have been over there and ran into the woman who cuts this client's grass a few times, this woman is a couple years older than me. She likes to feel me up, you know, a hand on the shoulder for no reason, a good feel up on an arm. Once we all were talking and there was a bug on my face so this woman smacks me in the face to get it off, she had to take a few steps to do it and ended up lunging at me to which I told her I would knock her roof off if she kept it up. Even with Equal Rights this didn't go over well with the two ladies.


----------



## treemandan

Anyway:

back to this oak limb. It was a long and almost horizontal thing I really didn't feel like ####ing around with. I ended up cutting it back to a small lateral and not removing the whole thing. I have hucked similar limbs off this tree because of the threat to the house. Poor tree.

There was not really a center TIP but I managed to reach the top crotch with the slingshot the first time which put me in good position to swing over but there were limbs from an adjacent tree that prohibited me from getting out to the end of the limb I was removing.

So I did what any sane person would have done and put the pulley where it was easy and rigged it at around 10 inch dia. With a little undernotch I knew this thing could split in my face and it also could rip the rest of the branch off considering I was rigging it off itself so I put my lanyard around some suckers, bore into the top cut with a vengeance and stayed on it even when I saw the thing starting to split.

Then I watched as my neighbor tried to wrangle it down with 6 wraps on the porty. I would have told him to let it run but that probably would have been worse considering he don't know a porty from a potty. I just needed a hand on a rope for a second. Out of respect I would not get him involved with much more. What can I say? Even I need help every now and then.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tired as hell,,,,, nite,,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> I dunno. Those aren't rich folk homes and the people most likely needed the trees that loomed over both houses removed and couldn't pay for a top dollar job. I would hazard a guess the loud mouthed lady with the voice that could crack walnuts was being a royal pain right from the start. You must know what's it like to have to remove a tree in a certain price range with uncooperative neighbors.
> 
> Sometimes, even when they KNOW they aren't paying top dollar, KNOW they can't afford it , NEED to have the tree removed they act like they are the King of London or something.
> 
> It was kinda weird how they had it hooked to the side of the truck like that. It looked like they had a little room to fit it more on the other side which might not have made such a mess on Negative Nancy's yard.



They where told the day before to stay out of the yard, as they had already dump one in it without permission. They had a drive way that they could have put that bucket in. The HO and Neg nancy have long stated hate, family vs family. One family works (neg nancy's) other family sells crack. I myself don't know what that's like as I would never do sum chit like that.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I am gonna have to join Lawnsitedotcom... if those dip#### lawn jockeying piles would have me and its not like I even care.
> 
> I went over to one of my client's houses with 200 lbs of seed, a half yard of topsoil and a rented lawn aerator. I put some holes in that SOB and got a real good workout running behind the machine trying not to crash into anything I would have to pay for. I was thinking the thing went slower than it did , it was a hectic hour.
> 
> Now before anyone laughs at me: I had about 300 in materials/rental, to and from the job was 6 hours, I billed 950. I am not bragging... jess sayin.
> 
> It just lightly sprinkled here so I am happy that the seed will set.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a bunch of lawn repair jobs in Jersey as it appears some nut keeps driving his bucket truck anywhere he sees fit.



Bring a few bags of redi mix aswell


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> They where told the day before to stay out of the yard, as they had already dump one in it without permission. They had a drive way that they could have put that bucket in. The HO and Neg nancy have long stated hate, family vs family. One family works (neg nancy's) other family sells crack. I myself don't know what that's like as I would never do sum chit like that.



Ya know... I could tell all that from the video. Really, plain as day, no joke.


----------



## Grace Tree

Nice all day rain. I can use the rest. Go take care of some tops from yesterday's removals and I'm done. Maintenance, a hair cut and calling hours for a guy I used to work with. Garbage truck turned in front of him on his motorcycle. Keep your eye out for bikes.
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster

Took out this basswood yesterday morning that was half split apart and ready to crash some ####.






While picking the wood we busted a hydro line on the loader and made a ####### mess. Turns out the fittins were some british somethingerothers and had to be special ordered at 71 bucks a pop. Got them overnighted and two hoses made up for a grand total of $306.







On top of that I decided to not be a douchebag and ground out the stump (contracted) as well as the whole area where the hydro fluid ended up then topsoil seed and straw everything ( out of pocket)






Oh well, signed a #####in contract today that made up for all that ####. At some point this is supposed to get easy and seamless, right?


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> Took out this basswood yesterday morning that was half split apart and ready to crash some ####.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While picking the wood we busted a hydro line on the loader and made a ####### mess. Turns out the fittins were some british somethingerothers and had to be special ordered at 71 bucks a pop. Got them overnighted and two hoses made up for a grand total of $306.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that I decided to not be a douchebag and ground out the stump (contracted) as well as the whole area where the hydro fluid ended up then topsoil seed and straw everything ( out of pocket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, signed a #####in contract today that made up for all that ####. At some point this is supposed to get easy and seamless, right?



regarding the easy and seamless- dream on sucka! the first 100 yrs. will almost kill ya. nobody gets out alive. atta boy on the through clean up and hiding of the evidence!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

This is Not a pic of a bucket truck, I climb..lol..Deadwooding backyard california live oaks today at 95 deg. tomorrow is going to be 101 deg....its NOT a beautiful day :eek2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> This is Not a pic of a bucket truck, I climb..lol..Deadwooding backyard california live oaks today at 95 deg. tomorrow is going to be 101 deg....its NOT a beautiful day :eek2:



At least we know enough to remind us that our 'man suit' should be easy to get to.
Jeff:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

Does anyone know or have you seen these Stihl hats around the saw shops I bought 4 ruined 3 from work and my wife took one a few years ago and ain't giving it back , kinda light orange and white , I would like to find a few more




obviously I will pay for the hats and the shipping


----------



## beastmaster

Yeah it was hot today, even up in the mountains. My first day of working since I hurt my knee, no easing into it. I removed a dead white Fir in a postal stamp size back yard. I was told it just died, but the bark was flaking off as I climbed, it was a brittle bit#*.
It was across the street from a friend of mine who's a GM for a big company. The guy who's tree it was couldn't afford a real tree service, so I took it down for 300.00. The HO was my grounds men. Took 4 hours in close to a 100 degrees heat.
My friend was yelling advice to me from his patio, Had to tell him,"I don't work for you''. Shut up. 
Had to lower must the branches, and I really didn't want to catch that dead top, So I set up a skid line (zip line)at lunch. Not vertical, but close. I took the top over the roof of the neighbors house. I heard a couple screams(I love doing that) then that skid line sucked it in for a perfect landing. Did two more like that, then was able to take 8ft chunks in the 12 ft back yard. I was able to take a 20 ft stick long ways between to cedars. I was beat. Still am. 
Well I guess the knee is officially better.
My buddy said the tree should of only took 2 hours, So I offered him my gaffs, but he declined.


----------



## treeman75

Stihl Orange Fabric with White Mesh Back Hat Cap with Leather Stihl Logo | eBay


----------



## treeman75

Used Vtg Stihl Chainsaw Chain Saw Brass Belt Buckle Mens Bar Chain Sharp Dressed | eBay I bought one of these a couple years ago and wear it everyday.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Stihl Orange Fabric with White Mesh Back Hat Cap with Leather Stihl Logo | eBay



Thanks man I was on ebay earlier and didn't see that I am gonna throw a bid on it . Thanks again .


----------



## treeclimber101

Had to settle for this husky hat , I was that hard up LOL


----------



## treeman75

I have a bunch of stihl hats most are the cheap black ones. The only time I wear them is when I need a hair cut.Stihl Orange Black Gray Fabric Hat Cap w Patch Over Embroidered Saw Logo | eBay This is the one I have been wearing most of the time.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Had to settle for this husky hat , I was that hard up LOL



The Stihl shop down the street from me has the mesh hats... not sure on the color of the patch though. I have one at home... I dare say I dont think they are $20 either... Ill see if they have anymore and get a price. 


On another note this guy kind of looks like the guy that use to be in AA's videos... Pittsburgh area too. Maybe with the money not rolling in after Doug hacked his leg half off he needed to find another living. 






Police looking to identify Penn Hills bank robber | www.wpxi.com


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> At least we know enough to remind us that our 'man suit' should be easy to get to.
> Jeff:msp_smile:



Jeffy, 102 today :mad2: only had to climb and deadwood 1 live oak today..ouch, it was rough....left the "Man Suit off, just to hot to put it on haha


----------



## jefflovstrom

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Jeffy, 102 today :mad2: only had to climb and deadwood 1 live oak today..ouch, it was rough....left the "Man Suit off, just to hot to put it on haha



Ha ha,, is that why you are home at 1:30?,,:msp_wink:
Yeah, here it was 95 tops but tomorrow is gonna be 100.
We have to work, but it is daylight at 5:30am and we don't do residential and the guy's get their 8 hours. Overtime they love, not me.
We will work the 4th of July and then have a 3 day weekend. After that,, every Saturday until school starts. 
Jeff,,
ps,,transport your 'man-suit' in a cooler,,,,:msp_tongue:
Jeff, again


----------



## treemandan

That's not a bad looking hat.

Anyway:

It was up Route 30 and into the land of the Amish for a bit of the old in out in out. Righty right ? And its beautiful country as its a pleasure to drive up there every once in a while, spur of the moment, for who knows what. Yes, there's a good chance one might not make it back home and I recommend you bring a change of underwear, I do.

Had a lot of fun with 2Tree doing some run of the mill tree work, you know the kind. What else is there to say?

We put the tollchuck on a few trees in dire need of a tollchucking. Took down a mediumish chestnut oak that died last fall. Was jouncing it nicely dumping things onto a couple pulleys and some madcap bombs all while leaving everything below pretty much intact. Then 2Trees goes beating up my poor old Dingo trying to pick up 10 foot sections of the thing.


We got that squared away so I backed the chipper into an old stump hole and stuffed the machine in the back yard to mangulate a couple more.

Well, I say mangulate but you all know I am surgeon. Plus it was all to easy. Yeah I call it work but that's because I am lazy.

And then 2Tree beat up my Dingo even more by shredding a track off the little guy. We were able to stick it right back on though and used it to help plow through the pile of firewood and sawdust we had to make. Without it, it would have been just the two of us and we got out of there just as the ground was getting wet.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> That's not a bad looking hat.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> It was up Route 30 and into the land of the Amish for a bit of the old in out in out. Righty right ? And its beautiful country as its a pleasure to drive up there every once in a while, spur of the moment, for who knows what. Yes, there's a good chance one might not make it back home and I recommend you bring a change of underwear, I do.
> 
> Had a lot of fun with 2Tree doing some run of the mill tree work, you know the kind. What else is there to say?
> 
> We put the tollchuck on a few trees in dire need of a tollchucking. Took down a mediumish chestnut oak that died last fall. Was jouncing it nicely dumping things onto a couple pulleys and some madcap bombs all while leaving everything below pretty much intact. Then 2Trees goes beating up my poor old Dingo trying to pick up 10 foot sections of the thing.
> 
> 
> We got that squared away so I backed the chipper into an old stump hole and stuffed the machine in the back yard to mangulate a couple more.
> 
> Well, I say mangulate but you all know I am surgeon. Plus it was all to easy. Yeah I call it work but that's because I am lazy.
> 
> And then 2Tree beat up my Dingo even more by shredding a track off the little guy. We were able to stick it right back on though and used it to help plow through the pile of firewood and sawdust we had to make. Without it, it would have been just the two of us and we got out of there just as the ground was getting wet.


And the pizza for the good whittle tree climber


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeclimber101 said:


> your joking right ......its a bucket setup not a crane , no need for more , all the weight was straight over the front , you must of missed the overkill pages in the treeworking for dummies manual :bang:



It does put extra stress on your rotation gears though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treemandan said:


> That's not a bad looking hat.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> It was up Route 30 and into the land of the Amish for a bit of the old in out in out. Righty right ? And its beautiful country as its a pleasure to drive up there every once in a while, spur of the moment, for who knows what. Yes, there's a good chance one might not make it back home and I recommend you bring a change of underwear, I do.
> 
> Had a lot of fun with 2Tree doing some run of the mill tree work, you know the kind. What else is there to say?
> 
> We put the tollchuck on a few trees in dire need of a tollchucking. Took down a mediumish chestnut oak that died last fall. Was jouncing it nicely dumping things onto a couple pulleys and some madcap bombs all while leaving everything below pretty much intact. Then 2Trees goes beating up my poor old Dingo trying to pick up 10 foot sections of the thing.
> 
> 
> We got that squared away so I backed the chipper into an old stump hole and stuffed the machine in the back yard to mangulate a couple more.
> 
> Well, I say mangulate but you all know I am surgeon. Plus it was all to easy. Yeah I call it work but that's because I am lazy.
> 
> And then 2Tree beat up my Dingo even more by shredding a track off the little guy. We were able to stick it right back on though and used it to help plow through the pile of firewood and sawdust we had to make. Without it, it would have been just the two of us and we got out of there just as the ground was getting wet.



You forgot how we murphyed that tree in the back yard.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> The Stihl shop down the street from me has the mesh hats... not sure on the color of the patch though. I have one at home... I dare say I dont think they are $20 either... Ill see if they have anymore and get a price.
> 
> 
> On another note this guy kind of looks like the guy that use to be in AA's videos... Pittsburgh area too. Maybe with the money not rolling in after Doug hacked his leg half off he needed to find another living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police looking to identify Penn Hills bank robber | www.wpxi.com



The two dealers near me have all kinds of those stihl hats. I think they are like $13


----------



## sgreanbeans

AA almost cut his leg off? What happened? Well I probably can figure it out. Dude was a impostor and a fake Marine. But I still hate to hear that he did get hurt, even after all the BS with him.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Fckin BRUTAL last couple days. Had to put my dog down unexpectedly Wednesday. Still sick about it, but we had no choice, his trachea was closed, so he couldn't catch his breath,which enlarged his heart. He was suffering really bad and we didn't know it until it was too late. He didn't show any signs until that day. He was a little Pomeranian who thought he was a Rottweiler. He fathered many a pups! He would mount the women, get done and do grass burnouts while barking afterwords, LOL. Bad aas little chit, with huge nuts! Fiercely protected my wife............. she is a total wreck now. He was her world, kept her company when I was playing Marine and the kids where gone for the summers. I would yell "getem" and he would charge into the darkness looking for a fight. Bouncing on all four barking "who wants some, come on WHO WANTS SOME" He would jump up into the bucket truck and ride around in the skid loader with me. He would get right up next to me while running a saw out back so he could smell the fresh sawdust. Climb all over the wood pile looking for critters. He had no fear. Never put a leash on him, never needed to. He weighed 13lbs but would chase deer out of the yard, even the bucks. I could go on about how cool he is, but you guys get it. Never had to do this before and it SUCKS. Feel like someone ripped my heart out,threw it on the ground and stomped on it.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Fckin BRUTAL last couple days. Had to put my dog down unexpectedly Wednesday. Still sick about it, but we had no choice, his trachea was closed, so he couldn't catch his breath,which enlarged his heart. He was suffering really bad and we didn't know it until it was too late. He didn't show any signs until that day. He was a little Pomeranian who thought he was a Rottweiler. He fathered many a pups! He would mount the women, get done and do grass burnouts while barking afterwords, LOL. Bad aas little chit, with huge nuts! Fiercely protected my wife............. she is a total wreck now. He was her world, kept her company when I was playing Marine and the kids where gone for the summers. I would yell "getem" and he would charge into the darkness looking for a fight. Bouncing on all four barking "who wants some, come on WHO WANTS SOME" He would jump up into the bucket truck and ride around in the skid loader with me. He would get right up next to me while running a saw out back so he could smell the fresh sawdust. Climb all over the wood pile looking for critters. He had no fear. Never put a leash on him, never needed to. He weighed 13lbs but would chase deer out of the yard, even the bucks. I could go on about how cool he is, but you guys get it. Never had to do this before and it SUCKS. Feel like someone ripped my heart out,threw it on the ground and stomped on it.



Ya, that really sucks! It can be real hard losing a pet.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> AA almost cut his leg off? What happened? Well I probably can figure it out. Dude was a impostor and a fake Marine. But I still hate to hear that he did get hurt, even after all the BS with him.



Someone posted the vid of it a while back.


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> AA almost cut his leg off? What happened? Well I probably can figure it out. Dude was a impostor and a fake Marine. But I still hate to hear that he did get hurt, even after all the BS with him.





Not sure what happened but there is a video out there of him doing a limb removal... and apparently its his own. Ended up with a huge 10 inch gash down the back of his leg from a saw.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tree Pig said:


> Not sure what happened but there is a video out there of him doing a limb removal... and apparently its his own. Ended up with a huge 10 inch gash down the back of his leg from a saw.



Can someone post a link?


----------



## Toddppm

Trimming a Major Limb - YouTube There you go, looks like the thread that was in the video forum is gone?
The idiot proudly documented everything and trying to use it as a sales tool, genius!


----------



## formationrx

*...*

that guy should not be allowed anywhere near a saw...


----------



## treemandan

2treeornot2tree said:


> You forgot how we murphyed that tree in the back yard.



No, I mentioned the run of the mill tree work. Our motto here at Incognito Tree is " Murph them all and let the homeowner clean up the mess".


----------



## mattfr12

formationrx said:


> that guy should not be allowed anywhere near a saw...



We assisted in getting him out of tree,harness and to get the bleeding stopped with my belt. Surprisingly enough when this happend we were less than a block away taking out stumps. His ground guys came running over to get us. It would be a long story for right now but later on after we are done with the local parades i might be able to elaborate.


----------



## treemandan

mattfr12 said:


> We assisted in getting him out of tree,harness and to get the bleeding stopped with my belt. Surprisingly enough when this happend we were less than a block away taking out stumps. His ground guys came running over to get us. It would be a long story for right now but later on after we are done with the local parades i might be able to elaborate.



I called that some time ago. In fact I might had even said that one day you would have to go get him out of a tree and stop the bleeding.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Toddppm said:


> Trimming a Major Limb - YouTube There you go, looks like the thread that was in the video forum is gone?
> The idiot proudly documented everything and trying to use it as a sales tool, genius!



That was hard to watch, all of it. Just.................... wow............I mean......holy chit!......w da f! I think you did Danno. We all knew that was coming. Well, tho he is ............. who he is. I hope he is ok now and maybe, a little smarter. Looks like dougie got his self a new truck, wonder what happened to the old one?

Bevis - He said "Cathedral of Learning"


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> Looks like dougie got his self a new truck, wonder what happened to the old one?




He probably got to close to it with a saw in his hand.


----------



## Reg

sgreanbeans said:


> That was hard to watch, all of it. Just.................... wow............I mean......holy chit!......w da f! I think you did Danno. We all knew that was coming. Well, tho he is ............. who he is. I hope he is ok now and maybe, a little smarter. Looks like dougie got his self a new truck, wonder what happened to the old one?
> 
> Bevis - He said "Cathedral of Learning"




" *I wont leave until I instruct my crew*"

Is that an attempt at humour?

I never joined in all the crap that went on between AA and a lot of the regulars here....seemed well over the top that what I did read. But after seeing that video, he's just in a whole different world....not so much the fact that he got cut, but the video itself is fukcn bizzare!


----------



## Bandit Man

I wanted a Porty to slide into Reese receivers , so I made my own and had it powder coated. It works on the tree like regular, or pinned into a receiver for friction lowering or anchor point for a speed-line. I made a smaller plain one also. They are made of steel. View attachment 302453

View attachment 302454


----------



## Blakesmaster

Bandit Man said:


> I wanted a Porty to slide into Reese receivers , so I made my own and had it powder coated. It works on the tree like regular, or pinned into a receiver for friction lowering or anchor point for a speed-line. I made a smaller plain one also. They are made of steel. View attachment 302453
> 
> View attachment 302454



Hard to tell how good your weld is when you grind half of it off. I won't be placing an order anytime soon.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Reg said:


> " *I wont leave until I instruct my crew*"
> 
> Is that an attempt at humour?
> 
> I never joined in all the crap that went on between AA and a lot of the regulars here....seemed well over the top that what I did read. But after seeing that video, he's just in a whole different world....not so much the fact that he got cut, but the video itself is fukcn bizzare!



That's just how we cut trees in 'merica, reg. Thought you'd know that by now. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bandit Man

Blakesmaster said:


> Hard to tell how good your weld is when you grind half of it off. I won't be placing an order anytime soon.



I don't blame you there Blake, but these are one-off custom and not for sale. They work too well.


----------



## Pelorus

Client took these before & after pics for me.
Had to use winch to retrieve the miniskid and chipper. Hill was a tad steep, with wet grass growing on clay.

View attachment 302460

View attachment 302461


----------



## treemandan

Bandit Man said:


> I don't blame you there Blake, but these are one-off custom and not for sale. They work too well.



I am glad you are testing it and not me ! 

Does the round porty tube fit into the square receiver or are both parts butted ? There must be a good amount of welds in there to fill in the mismatch between the two. 

I never really like the idea of a rigid truck mount anyway. I girth hitch my porty to a tow hook that is bolted to the receiver tube or do the same with the winch hook. A flexible anchor point directs the load into the porty which I think reduces the load put on the anchor point itself. With some of the stuff I have pulled I would think the rigid mount would have snapped off... which kinda looks like what yours would do.

I used this set up for zipline, lifting and pulling but I was always extremely hesitant to pull my truck up the a tree and have it close to where the real action is by using it rather than the base of the actual tree I was working on.





A porty is designed to point directly at either the redirect or at the load itself. If not you would have problems with rope taking or feeding and would probably end up damaging the rope. You would need to direct the rope into the rigid mounted porty some how.

Also by cutting the hoop on yours you have changed the dynamics considerably. No longer are the attachments for the load line and the anchor in line with each but now the load travels down the tube turning it into a lever focusing every pound of the compounded load directly upon a thick weld on a butted joint.

All that considered: How's it working for you?


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> That was hard to watch, all of it. Just.................... wow............I mean......holy chit!......w da f! I think you did Danno. We all knew that was coming. Well, tho he is ............. who he is. I hope he is ok now and maybe, a little smarter. Looks like dougie got his self a new truck, wonder what happened to the old one?
> 
> Bevis - He said "Cathedral of Learning"



I did I did !!

Jeez, Matt said he had to get him down? And we are just hearing about it now!? ####! 


I was kinda hoping that he would be able to get cut in the leg and still get down but by watching his videos I had the inkling that he could very well not. I mean he did still have something left to put on the theatrics but he must have reacted badly when he got cut AND was both physically and mentally exhausted by the time he did it.


----------



## treemandan

Reg said:


> " *I wont leave until I instruct my crew*"
> 
> Is that an attempt at humour?
> 
> I never joined in all the crap that went on between AA and a lot of the regulars here....seemed well over the top that what I did read. But after seeing that video, he's just in a whole different world....not so much the fact that he got cut, but the video itself is fukcn bizzare!



I am not saying it couldn't happened to us as we all know it can, to get cut is probable. When I get cut like that the only instructions I give the crew is to tell one of them mother####ers to drive me to the hospital... as QUIETLY as he can. Quickly? Yes. Quietly? Absolutely. You know, how I want them to do everything else as well with that " nothing to see here folks" sort of nonchalance which, incidentally, is another creed of ours here at Incognito Tree.


----------



## treemandan

Bandit Man said:


> I don't blame you there Blake, but these are one-off custom and not for sale. They work too well.



I'd be interested in seeing how you are using it. I am still trying to picture it.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> Hard to tell how good your weld is when you grind half of it off. I won't be placing an order anytime soon.



don't think powder coating any type of device that relies on friction to work. powder coat is basically a form of plastic that will melt and tear from rope friction and cause an uneven surface. may also cause probs with rope passing smoothly. items like a porty work best naked or with a plated surface. (industrial nickel plate works best,even friction surface, no rust, inexpensive).


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bandit Man said:


> I wanted a Porty to slide into Reese receivers , so I made my own and had it powder coated. It works on the tree like regular, or pinned into a receiver for friction lowering or anchor point for a speed-line. I made a smaller plain one also. They are made of steel. View attachment 302453
> 
> View attachment 302454



Wheres the hole for the receiver pin? Thoses welds would make me nervious.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wheres the hole for the receiver pin? Thoses welds would make me nervious.



And how does the rope feed through? You'd either have to pull it off the hitch everytime you want to take a bight or get creative with the wrapping. Looks like you got about 5 thumbs down on that design bandit.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> We assisted in getting him out of tree,harness and to get the bleeding stopped with my belt. Surprisingly enough when this happend we were less than a block away taking out stumps. His ground guys came running over to get us. It would be a long story for right now but later on after we are done with the local parades i might be able to elaborate.



Ya gotta lay it out for us man!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Reg said:


> " *I wont leave until I instruct my crew*"
> 
> Is that an attempt at humour?
> 
> I never joined in all the crap that went on between AA and a lot of the regulars here....seemed well over the top that what I did read. But after seeing that video, he's just in a whole different world....not so much the fact that he got cut, but the video itself is fukcn bizzare!



Bizzare is right, I was watching him try to get in position and was wondering what the hell he was doing, but I don't think he knew either. Then I thought for sure he was going to dump that pole pruner, sounded like he was so tired from getting there, that he could barley work. Fatigue is a beyatch and most likely, that booboo on his leg is a direct result of it. 

Doug, I know that your reading this, dude, stay out of the tree. If your ballin' like you say you are, you can hire someone. If not, the next time we hear about you, I'm afraid it will be for the last time.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bandit Man said:


> I wanted a Porty to slide into Reese receivers , so I made my own and had it powder coated. It works on the tree like regular, or pinned into a receiver for friction lowering or anchor point for a speed-line. I made a smaller plain one also. They are made of steel. View attachment 302453
> 
> View attachment 302454



I dunno man, be careful.


----------



## Bandit Man

treemandan said:


> I'd be interested in seeing how you are using it. I am still trying to picture it.



I understand what you mean about the floating anchor point. But I made this specifically like I wanted it. I will get a few more pics. This is not a modified "Port a Wrap". This is schedule 80 steel pipe. The pins are 5/8ths steel bar and pass through the pipe, welded inside and out. The transition from round pipe to 1/4" square tube has a welded insert, not just butt welded. I left the top hoop off, not needed when used girth hitched to a sling on tree, and you can pin it into the receiver in all four directions. The receiver pin holes were placed after these pics and are 5/8ths. I have noticed very minimal wear to the powder coating from rope friction, and no rope damage. The aluminum Porty hasn't left the truck since I made this.


----------



## treeclimber101

This weekend we went camping , had a great time


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> He probably got to close to it with a saw in his hand.



I think when he told the medics to stop .... To instruct his crew ..... If I was carrying his ass I woulda dropped his ass on the ground , did ya see the guy on the left smirk as he looked at the big black dude ...... Yea they were thinking the same thing


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> This weekend we went camping , had a great time



Is that a State Park?


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Is that a State Park?



Parvin state park Elmer NJ


----------



## treeclimber101

Dad and son birthday party for my son and the little guy in the spidey suit !!! Half the kids have never been camping , and a few of the dads ,



I did the whole thing for less then 300 bucks !


----------



## treeclimber101

I loaded the canoe took this pic , and lit a cigarette and walked around the truck and slammed my face right into the canoe ! I got hot ash in my eye aswell


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bandit Man said:


> I understand what you mean about the floating anchor point. But I made this specifically like I wanted it. I will get a few more pics. This is not a modified "Port a Wrap". This is schedule 80 steel pipe. The pins are 5/8ths steel bar and pass through the pipe, welded inside and out. The transition from round pipe to 1/4" square tube has a welded insert, not just butt welded. I left the top hoop off, not needed when used girth hitched to a sling on tree, and you can pin it into the receiver in all four directions. The receiver pin holes were placed after these pics and are 5/8ths. I have noticed very minimal wear to the powder coating from rope friction, and no rope damage. The aluminum Porty hasn't left the truck since I made this.



Those 1/4" thick wall tubes are not as strong as you think. I would limit that porty to a max of 500 lb working load. Solid 2" square stock would have been a better choice. 

I know this because i have a perma green sprayer. The truck carrier that goes into the receiver tube was 1/4" wall square tube. The perma green weighs around 1100 lbs fully loaded. The manufacture sent out a recall notice because the 1/4" tubing was snaping because of the weight carried on it, and actually there was a few peoples machines that fell off the back of the trucks while driving. They sent out solid 2" square stock that had to be welded on after you cut off the old tube.


----------



## mattfr12

treemandan said:


> I called that some time ago. In fact I might had even said that one day you would have to go get him out of a tree and stop the bleeding.



You did and it did end up happening the cut was bad from middle ankle to a little behind the knee and is still not healing right to this day it was about a 5-7 day hospital stay for him with returns to a wound clinic to try and get it to heal.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Those 1/4" thick wall tubes are not as strong as you think. I would limit that porty to a max of 500 lb working load. Solid 2" square stock would have been a better choice.
> 
> I know this because i have a perma green sprayer. The truck carrier that goes into the receiver tube was 1/4" wall square tube. The perma green weighs around 1100 lbs fully loaded. The manufacture sent out a recall notice because the 1/4" tubing was snaping because of the weight carried on it, and actually there was a few peoples machines that fell off the back of the trucks while driving. They sent out solid 2" square stock that had to be welded on after you cut off the old tube.



the rbm of the 2x2x1/4 wall tube far exceeds the strength of the round tube welded to it or the weakest link in the whole show-the shock loading applied to the rope.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> Ya gotta lay it out for us man!



Alright beans im uploading some personal never before seen photos from my iphone so children gather around for the tale of grandpa cuts himself.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Alright beans im uploading some personal never before seen photos from my iphone so children gather around for the tale of grandpa cuts himself.



You gotta find yourself some new friends , you saving his old ass in a tree is also dangerous to you , if he's to dumb to know he's outta his league , maybe he needs to be stuck in a few more trees . But anyway he's owes you alot


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## mattfr12

If you look in the one photo where im holding the leg i lost my lucky shirt but after that i wasnt taking it back. i got some good reports from the paramedics about having the bleeding stoped we used a belt right below the knee and i just held it as tight as i could untill they got there.


----------



## mattfr12

Well like i said i was grinding stumps about 200-300 yards away and jammin to my iphone when i feel someone patting me on the back. I turn around and its one of his ground guys yelling doug cut himself. So i took off running yelling to one of my guys to shut the machine off, i got back there and he was mostly to the ground but his rope was all birds nested in some branches that he took of the sycamore getting him stuck in the last couple feet but once that was done he made it to the ground basically on his own. If no one would have been around it could have been bad.

He ended up cutting his leg because the branch he was cutting, he had both shins resting against it and the saw skipped the few inches to his leg. the cut was made by a 200t. So he was reaching down by his leg starting the cut on the same side his legs where .

I didn't see it with my own eyes thats what i was told happened when i got there he was almost down.

Make sure if you get stuck your guys know what to do if no one was around you can easily bleed out in a tree.


----------



## Zale

Was he one handing?


----------



## mattfr12

Zale said:


> Was he one handing?



i believe so. other hand was on rope


----------



## mattfr12

Reg said:


> " *I wont leave until I instruct my crew*"
> 
> Is that an attempt at humour?
> 
> I never joined in all the crap that went on between AA and a lot of the regulars here....seemed well over the top that what I did read. But after seeing that video, he's just in a whole different world....not so much the fact that he got cut, but the video itself is fukcn bizzare!



To bad you couldnt come that time we where looking for good crane guys for a few months. you could have seen how bizarre the old buzzard is always around he might even make a new account after reading this stuff.


----------



## treeman75

Is Doug going back to tree work or is he retiring when he heals up?


----------



## Red Amor

ARE YOU FELLERS TRYING TO SHAME THIS POOR BASTARD INTO NECKIN HIMSELF OR SOMETHING
IM NOT GETTIN UP YOU AT ALL BUT YOU ARE ORFULL HARD ON HIM
Oh sorry for the big print Im not shouting but Im not retyping it either


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mattfr12 said:


> If you look in the one photo where im holding the leg i lost my lucky shirt but after that i wasnt taking it back. i got some good reports from the paramedics about having the bleeding stoped we used a belt right below the knee and i just held it as tight as i could untill they got there.



Yikes!
Sorry to hear, I hope AA heals up soon, and hats off to you Matt for being there for him!


----------



## mattfr12

treeman75 said:


> Is Doug going back to tree work or is he retiring when he heals up?



They actually went out today we live so close together we know when each other is out. A trip to the store and i ride right past, I think he's just the bossman right now with his nephew doing most of the cutting.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha ha,, is that why you are home at 1:30?,,:msp_wink:
> Yeah, here it was 95 tops but tomorrow is gonna be 100.
> We have to work, but it is daylight at 5:30am and we don't do residential and the guy's get their 8 hours. Overtime they love, not me.
> We will work the 4th of July and then have a 3 day weekend. After that,, every Saturday until school starts.
> Jeff,,
> ps,,transport your 'man-suit' in a cooler,,,,:msp_tongue:
> Jeff, again



Yes, home early....working 4-5 hour days till heat drops out of the 100's....111 tomorrow, will be very short day

Jeffy, you might want to pick up your "man suit" from the cleaner's, you gunna need it next week


----------



## Blakesmaster

Picked up our first pup today. She's a rescue mutt about 5 mos old. Real sweetheart but a little skittish. Hope she comes around as I dont want to have to walk on eggshells for a dog. Mostly Blackmouth Cur but I think there's some boxer in her as well. She's a cutie though.


----------



## Bandit Man

treeclimber101 said:


> I loaded the canoe took this pic , and lit a cigarette and walked around the truck and slammed my face right into the canoe ! I got hot ash in my eye aswell



Man, bet that hurt. As I get older though, I can't help but like a pic of little people having fun! They'll remember this stuff all they're lives.


----------



## Bandit Man

2treeornot2tree said:


> Those 1/4" thick wall tubes are not as strong as you think. I would limit that porty to a max of 500 lb working load. Solid 2" square stock would have been a better choice.
> 
> I know this because i have a perma green sprayer. The truck carrier that goes into the receiver tube was 1/4" wall square tube. The perma green weighs around 1100 lbs fully loaded. The manufacture sent out a recall notice because the 1/4" tubing was snaping because of the weight carried on it, and actually there was a few peoples machines that fell off the back of the trucks while driving. They sent out solid 2" square stock that had to be welded on after you cut off the old tube.



I dropped two dynamic shock loads on this device three months ago, in "traditional" Porty mode on tree. Two logs of Liriodendron, live, 30"X10' , weight unknown. Neither the device,Samson 3/4" double braid sling, nor the 3/4" stable braid rope seemed bothered by it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bandit Man said:


> I dropped two dynamic shock loads on this device three months ago, in "traditional" Porty mode on tree. Two logs of Liriodendron, live, 30"X10' , weight unknown. Neither the device,Samson 3/4" double braid sling, nor the 3/4" stable braid rope seemed bothered by it.



I was just telling you what i know. If you so choose to use it, its your life!


----------



## Bandit Man

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wheres the hole for the receiver pin? Thoses welds would make me nervious.



Great question. The four pin holes (5/8") were placed after this pic. 
I'm not really used to having my welding prowess questioned, but on a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, I'd say I'm at least a 2.5 or better


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Picked up our first pup today. She's a rescue mutt about 5 mos old. Real sweetheart but a little skittish. Hope she comes around as I dont want to have to walk on eggshells for a dog. Mostly Blackmouth Cur but I think there's some boxer in her as well. She's a cutie though.



Yeah, we'll see if she's still cute in the morning. But better you than me. I almost picked up a little pup today myself.


----------



## Bandit Man

Wasn't planning to work today, but got a call from a church who is getting ready to construct another building this week. Went out and dropped this black locust. 
View attachment 302618

View attachment 302619

View attachment 302620

View attachment 302621


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bandit Man said:


> Great question. The four pin holes (5/8") were placed after this pic.
> I'm not really used to having my welding prowess questioned, but on a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, I'd say I'm at least a 2.5 or better



That's not a very high number for such a important piece.


----------



## Bandit Man

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's not a very high number for such a important piece.



This survey had a margin of error of 99%.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> Those 1/4" thick wall tubes are not as strong as you think. I would limit that porty to a max of 500 lb working load. Solid 2" square stock would have been a better choice.
> 
> I know this because i have a perma green sprayer. The truck carrier that goes into the receiver tube was 1/4" wall square tube. The perma green weighs around 1100 lbs fully loaded. The manufacture sent out a recall notice because the 1/4" tubing was snaping because of the weight carried on it, and actually there was a few peoples machines that fell off the back of the trucks while driving. They sent out solid 2" square stock that had to be welded on after you cut off the old tube.



I wouldn't attempt to build my own porta wrap but do a fair amount of metal work repairing my own stuff. I thought 1/4 would be pretty strong i made some rollers for putting the skid sprayer on out of 1/4 angle and man that thing can hold some weight i made them 40x30 on some 800 pound a piece bearing wheels. i wouldnt be afraid to put it on there loaded weighing in around 3k. i dont know but i though 1/4 tube would be pretty strong what is a standard porta wrap made out of? i never checked but have thought about copying the hobbs device to just make my own.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treemandan said:


> Yeah, we'll see if she's still cute in the morning. But better you than me. I almost picked up a little pup today myself.



Grrrrr. I'd type more but I'm afraid I spent all my free time this morning cleaning dog #### out of a crate.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Operation Eviction - Great Success, Booted my brother in law out of one of our houses. Dirt Bag Mother ####er. Screws his own parents real bad, so we had to get involved and make it legal. Si Ya Nara ya Bastage. He was keeping his tool box in my garage, as he had no place for it. Wanted to keep it in there and I almost let him, till we got a notice from the city that they put a lien on the house for a unpaid garbage and sewer bill. Den I was like "Get that chit out......now" We watched as he was forced to lay it on its back to get it in the truck. Could hear everything spilling, LOL! He is in a 3rd floor apt now, have fun with that box and those stairs. 

Off to a elm removal today, old Jarhead, had the job before I even bid it. 

Matt, good on ya for being there for him. Probably would have been bad if you were not there. He could have bled out. Seen wounds like that before, just not from a saw. I had to use my rifle sling as a tourniquet before, now I wear a belt all the time, even with shorts, as ya never know when it could be needed. Something simple like that can and has saved lives.

How to Apply a Tourniquet: 11 Steps - wikiHow


----------



## dbl612

Bandit Man said:


> Great question. The four pin holes (5/8") were placed after this pic.
> I'm not really used to having my welding prowess questioned, but on a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, I'd say I'm at least a 2.5 or better



2.5 does not come under the heading of "prowess"- never weld more in the morning than you can grind off in the afternoon.


----------



## Bandit Man

dbl612 said:


> 2.5 does not come under the heading of "prowess"- never weld more in the morning than you can grind off in the afternoon.



True. And have to do more welding this afternoon. Had a flat on the Allis and saw the rim is cracked. I'd rather be working making money, than maintenance that costs money .


----------



## treeclimber101

Bandit Man said:


> True. And have to do more welding this afternoon. Had a flat on the Allis and saw the rim is cracked. I'd rather be working making money, than maintenance that costs money .[/ and you were critiquing my weld with the slag still on it ! Shame on you .....


----------



## Bandit Man

treeclimber101 said:


> Bandit Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. And have to do more welding this afternoon. Had a flat on the Allis and saw the rim is cracked. I'd rather be working making money, than maintenance that costs money .[/ and you were critiquing my weld with the slag still on it ! Shame on you .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Couldn't tell if that was slag, or just your bead
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman75

Today was a nice easy day. We removed a kentucky coffeetree and ripped out some spirea bushes with the mini. The coffee tree seems like a nice tree if you dont mind the pods.


----------



## Bandit Man

So, the Allis blew a tire. Had to be a 2 mile walk to the shop. Went and trimmed off some nice size Pecan limbs to clear up a Dish signal, then off to rescue Old Allis. Grabbed a jack and a coldie, hopped in the ranger and threw gravel. Pulled the wheel, welded the cracked rim (glad I noticed it), and the unit is back in service. Then went on two bid calls, got em both. Sent up a prayer, grabbed another coldie and calling it a day. View attachment 302772

View attachment 302773

View attachment 302774

View attachment 302775

View attachment 302776


----------



## Bandit Man

Oh, forgot to post a pic of the weld. I would rate it at least a 3.5 
View attachment 302777


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hot and humid day,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

Removed two pines to day with the KB crane. Small one we picked up in one lift. The other was out past the booms reach for getting the top half. So we ran a bull line through the hook, put a loop on it and I took out the long branches on slings, hooking them to the loop in the bull line. I would hook and cut 10 or so limbs at a time to the rope, then have the Operator pull them out. After removing maybe 25 ft of pine like this, we were able to take rest of it in three picks with a cable. 
It was over a 100 today and the sun kicked my ass. I had to stump grind the pine stumps with the man powered stump grinder. I'd forgot how hard it is with out those hydraulics doing the work, add doing it in the direct sun it was brutal.
At lest I didn't have to pull/push it to the stumps.View attachment 302793
View attachment 302794


----------



## sgreanbeans

Getting my butt handed to me on this stupid elm. Get into it, clear all the epi's going nuts thru the center, see that the perfect spot for rigging is unusable, split and nasty. Wet wood infection extruding all kinds of slim. So spreading my loads with 2 blocks. Have a real small LZ, but could bomb brush like mad, until the wind started kicking up. Out of now where, 30-40mph gust, weather said 15mph? So then I find myself rigging itty bity stuff so the guys can control it in the wind and we could keep working, suuuuuuucked. In between to 3/4 mil homes with both home owners there watching every move we make, tons of manicured landscape. I planned on 2 days, rigging this thing out and pruning a large walnut. Hope this morning goes good, because I am tired of it already. This would have been a good one for a crane, up and over. Too bad the only good crane out fit here wont do trees.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Hot and humid day,,
> Jeff



Cool and windy here.


----------



## treeclimber101

I felt awful even taking these pics










the guy on the ladder was at least 70 the guy on the rope was missing a hand and the guy holding the ladder was scared ####less since in the 15 minutes we watched he was whacked 2xs , I asked to help and they politely declined I offered again as we ate lunch and he declined again .... So what can I do ? Take a few pics I guess and remember Doug almost took a leg off


----------



## treeclimber101

Ohhhhhh tree pig , what were you thinking


----------



## treemandan

Well yesterday, after dropping my chitlin off at day camp, I watched TV til around 11 then I crawed back into bed and slept til 4 listening to the rain pound the roof. Then I went food shopping and on the way home I noticed one of my neighbors decided to get a Penske van stuck in her front yard so I carefully pulled it out. I had to remove some minor pieces around the main cross member so I get a strap on it. She asked if my truck was powerful... Lady, it says Power Wagon right on it and I couldn't take the 50 bucks she offered though that would have covered the gas.

Today, after dropping my chitlin off at day camp I hit the bullet store and bought my ration for the day then came home, got on my hands and knees and scrubbed some floor til I couldn't take it anymore. 

I did load up for tomorrow as it seems I have to drive my rattrap tree mobile to Landsdale for a little pin oak mayhem. A few trees BUT major dead only and we are not going up all the way. I mean, why bother? You'll strain yer neck looking up that high is what I tell my clients and their bankbooks sure do appreciate it cause Lawd knows what'll take me to mess around in the tops of one of those damnable trees and I am sure they would rather not pay it.


----------



## treemandan

Red Amor said:


> ARE YOU FELLERS TRYING TO SHAME THIS POOR BASTARD INTO NECKIN HIMSELF OR SOMETHING
> IM NOT GETTIN UP YOU AT ALL BUT YOU ARE ORFULL HARD ON HIM
> Oh sorry for the big print Im not shouting but Im not retyping it either



Yes, we fellers were doing just that. And what? We were wrong to do so? Sure everybody had a laugh, some people got there trees done real cheap and Matt has an experience that will last his lifetime but in reality, well, you see reality right there in full color then don't ya?


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhhh tree pig , what were you thinking



I can remember doing storm work for the big o years ago right in the city of Hartford. We had a police detail everywhere we went, definetly some sketchy hoods, I was standing next to the cop when we heard a gun shot. Now Im from NH, i shoot guns, all my neighbors shoot, ya just know when its close. That cop didnt even flinch, i gave him a baffled look, he just shrugged his shoulders and said "what are ya gonna do". I was like wtf?


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> I can remember doing storm work for the big o years ago right in the city of Hartford. We had a police detail everywhere we went, definetly some sketchy hoods, I was standing next to the cop when we heard a gun shot. Now Im from NH, i shoot guns, all my neighbors shoot, ya just know when its close. That cop didnt even flinch, i gave him a baffled look, he just shrugged his shoulders and said "what are ya gonna do". I was like wtf?



I know what ya mean , I did cleanup after a tornado hit Camden NJ 4/5 years ago , we had crackheads beggin for money or a job I would make em throw wood on the truck or a few barrels of rakings for 5 bucks ...... , I have a pic somewhere of a state trooper in full gear, I am hugging him with one arm and holding a saw in the other .......


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> I know what ya mean , I did cleanup after a tornado hit Camden NJ 4/5 years ago , we had crackheads beggin for money or a job I would make em throw wood on the truck or a few barrels of rakings for 5 bucks ...... , I have a pic somewhere of a state trooper in full gear, I am hugging him with one arm and holding a saw in the other .......



Hahaha I almost forgot about the crackheads! The CL&P office in hartford is directly across thw street from a drug rehab center, well they were rehabbing s*** there cause we had crackheads knockin on the windows of the trks all night begging for $. I kinda thought it was funny we had to keep the boxes locked all the time, I mean like wtf are those idiots gonna do with a saw, u know they cant start it, let alone know there value. Somebody would be getting a 200T for $50


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> I felt awful even taking these pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy on the ladder was at least 70 the guy on the rope was missing a hand and the guy holding the ladder was scared ####less since in the 15 minutes we watched he was whacked 2xs , I asked to help and they politely declined I offered again as we ate lunch and he declined again .... So what can I do ? Take a few pics I guess and remember Doug almost took a leg off


I love taking pics like this. A few years ago, we had a pretty good storm. My buddy had a rental with a tree down, so we went to take care of it. I could hear saws going everywhere around, took a look and it was bubba hack heaven. Went home, cleaned up, grabbed son and wife. Went back and walked up to them with my son in tow (wife was just the driver, needed her car, ya know, undercover!) and acted like I was amazed at what they where doing, asked them what happened, what they are doing and told them that we where just amazed watching them. Asked a couple of them how they where going to do some of the stuff. The answers where epic! Asked if I could take pics, they thought that was cool. So here I am, in hackville, walking among the turds, taking pics. Got some good ones too. Got a BIG FAT guy riding the outside of a bucket, no gear of lanyard. Maybe 40ft up. Between him and the dude in the bucket, maybe 500lbs, how much can they hold! Another dude wearing nutin but daisy dukes and boots, feeding a chipper, same dude and his partner sawin and a drinkin. It was crazy. Watched a dude peel a oak all the way to the ground, about 8" wide. Got another pic of another big fatty, just shorts, but the hip hop kind that really should be called capri's with all the weird dragon pictures on it. Saggin his drawers, no underwear, sweaty as hell with his nasty aas hangin out draggin brush next to a main road. People driving by where screaming chit at him. It was so funny. Seen a bubba last night while doing bids, magnets on the side, something Tree Service. Could have been those dudes you seen, same deal, a ladder, 2 guys, no clue.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Whats up with the ladder? 2 piece?


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> Alright beans im uploading some personal never before seen photos from my iphone so children gather around for the tale of grandpa cuts himself.



Damn thats nasty. So did u rescue him out of the tree then? Could ya explain how it went down, again, lots to learn from this.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*It was a close one*

Slipped and smashed my knee on a big cobblestone today. OOOOUUUUCH! Was cutting a stump with my 66 and when I was done I stepped out of the landscape bed, caught my foot on a root and went flying with the saw in my hand, instantly thought about landing on that blade, so I tossed the saw. But don't worry, the saw is OK!


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhhh tree pig , what were you thinking



lol now thats pretty funny... not sure who the cop is for sure... but I think its a guy who just got fired for an idea that was even less bright then that one.


----------



## Tree Pig

cfield said:


> I can remember doing storm work for the big o years ago right in the city of Hartford. We had a police detail everywhere we went, definetly some sketchy hoods, I was standing next to the cop when we heard a gun shot. Now Im from NH, i shoot guns, all my neighbors shoot, ya just know when its close. That cop didnt even flinch, i gave him a baffled look, he just shrugged his shoulders and said "what are ya gonna do". I was like wtf?



dude were you about around our north end right near the edge of Keeney Park, taking a tree off some wires?


----------



## brushdragon

View attachment 303019


I cut down a tree


----------



## jefflovstrom

brushdragon said:


> View attachment 303019
> 
> 
> I cut down a tree



That all you got?
Guess we will see how this goes, 
Jeff


----------



## brushdragon

:msp_rolleyes:


jefflovstrom said:


> That all you got?
> Guess we will see how this goes,
> Jeff


It was a beautiful day!


----------



## jefflovstrom

brushdragon said:


> :msp_rolleyes:
> It was a beautiful day!



Yup, 
Jeff


----------



## Red Amor

treemandan said:


> Yes, we fellers were doing just that. And what? We were wrong to do so? Sure everybody had a laugh, some people got there trees done real cheap and Matt has an experience that will last his lifetime but in reality, well, you see reality right there in full color then don't ya?


I guess so


----------



## beastmaster

I went fishing. Loaded up the Kayak and went to La Jolla at 3:30 this morning hoping for a yellow tail or white seabass. Got skunked.View attachment 303071


----------



## Toddppm

At least you didn't get caught by one of these. Shark steals tuna catch from fisherman in kayak - CBS News Video
Looks like a fun way to go fishing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> At least you didn't get caught by one of these. Shark steals tuna catch from fisherman in kayak - CBS News Video
> Looks like a fun way to go fishing.



Yeah, it sure does sound like fun. Well everything except for the shark part!

Worked all day today. Of course today would be the only day it didnt rain so dar this week.


----------



## kyle goddard

Im enjoying my paid holiday. Spending time with the family on the 4th. Unfortunately i work Saturday. Rain make up


----------



## Red Amor

Had a few horses booked in to shoe
Owners wont run to standin in the rain n sleet so put me off
spent the morning in the shed putting a transmission in a electric buggy for an old girl at my golf club
bewdy finally got that sorted

then went out to olmates farm on the river flats picked up one of three loads Ive had cut up 
bucketed down still is 
Ill maybe get another two tomorrow 
maybe um worried the river will take it 
but Im buggered and in by the fire now n thatll do me for the day


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> I went fishing. Loaded up the Kayak and went to La Jolla at 3:30 this morning hoping for a yellow tail or white seabass. Got skunked.View attachment 303071



"Kayak" ocean no way, you won't catch me in no ocean in anything less than a ship  I only been to the Atlantic so far and I put my big toe into it. That's as far as I go into one :monkey:


----------



## sgreanbeans

I mowed the grass, then blew chit up. Had 3 inch mortars for the first time, Holy bejeezus! Think they where about 3 times as big as the 1" ones............hehe. Had about 30 peeps over, so it was fun. Kids running around with that dazed look over their eyes, just itching to light something on fire! No cops this year, the guy that called on us last year, had his own this year. Glad he joined the team! I light my big fire pit after a couple months of stacking it up. Flames had to be 30ft for about 10 minutes. Still burning right now. 
Anybody ever cook with cast iron in a burn pit? Always wanted to make a cobbler or sumtin like that with fruit from one of the trees I worked on and use the wood from the same tree, dorky I know, but still think it would be cool to do. Was up till 1230, which is nuts, I haven't been up that late in years, over slept today, so I am getting around.........to get going.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Early day, guys are off and I got a truck empty and ready for the scales. Got a crew leaving early Monday for Mission Viejo for a few days, should be a beautiful week. Trying to finish all the school district work before school starts. Working the next 6 Saturday's starting next week to stay on track. Going to Nana's pool tomorrow, she has one of the pools in So-Cal that was built in the 70's. It is super huge. The deep end is 12 feet,,,,
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

Finished up 2 jobs today that required getting up on rooftops. First one, trouble parking. Second one, trouble parking; we were supposed to take out 4 dead branches over the car-port with the power pole saw. He only wanted 3... ok, get those down... "oh why didn't you do this other stub here?" Well because I couldn't reach it with the power pole saw, and it wasn't bothering anybody (power company cut it that way) Went to move the truck out of the way so I could cut it... nowhere to park, neighbor came out yelling. Went to start another job, lady wanted a few lower branches for more light for the rose bushes... got them, now she wants more work done. Saw the Devil, she was moderately happy. Will see her again tomorrow, hopefully not for too long. Got an e-mail from one of my clients this afternoon, they wanted to know if me or a friend could come help the husband installing sod for a few hours. Smart people... buy 5000 sq of sod this week. It was 90 out there today and humid... supposed to be the same tomorrow, and this stuff is going out in the full sun. Wonder who will be crazy enough to help them.


----------



## tramp bushler

sgreanbe. Still burning right now.
Anybody ever cook with cast iron in a burn pit? Always wanted to make a cobbler or sumtin like that with fruit from one of the trees I worked on and use the wood from the same tree said:


> I think that sounds cool.
> For something like a cobbler in a Dutch Oven you want to burryit in the coals. But not too hot. . Make sure the lid stays on goot. But loose enough so the steam can escape or you will have more fireworks :msp_mellow::msp_ohmy:


----------



## tramp bushler

beastmaster said:


> I went fishing. Loaded up the Kayak and went to La Jolla at 3:30 this morning hoping for a yellow tail or white seabass. Got skunked.View attachment 303071




A friend of mine in Hoonah ( N.E. Chichagof Is. ) trolls for King Salmon in his sea kyak. 
He has been towed around for over 15 minutes before by kings in the 35+ pound size. . He doesn't spend any money on kicker gas. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

I drank much beer yesterday




then I sweated my ass off wrestling white pine , covered in sap and needles today sucked


----------



## treeclimber101

I see 2tree and the Dan worked yesterday but still kept the festive spirit


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Finished up 2 jobs today that required getting up on rooftops. First one, trouble parking. Second one, trouble parking; we were supposed to take out 4 dead branches over the car-port with the power pole saw. He only wanted 3... ok, get those down... "oh why didn't you do this other stub here?" Well because I couldn't reach it with the power pole saw, and it wasn't bothering anybody (power company cut it that way) Went to move the truck out of the way so I could cut it... nowhere to park, neighbor came out yelling. Went to start another job, lady wanted a few lower branches for more light for the rose bushes... got them, now she wants more work done. Saw the Devil, she was moderately happy. Will see her again tomorrow, hopefully not for too long. Got an e-mail from one of my clients this afternoon, they wanted to know if me or a friend could come help the husband installing sod for a few hours. Smart people... buy 5000 sq of sod this week. It was 90 out there today and humid... supposed to be the same tomorrow, and this stuff is going out in the full sun. Wonder who will be crazy enough to help them.



Sounds like you need a really good 'Operation's Manager'......lol!
Jeff,,:msp_tongue:


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like you need a really good 'Operation's Manager'......lol!
> Jeff,,:msp_tongue:



I need one. A guy we did some work for five weeks ago called today and talked me into letting him do a pay plan to get his invoice paid. I hate that kind of crap. This is the same guy that two or so years ago had a problem with the conduct of our crew and no showed me when I made an appointment with him to go by and discuss it with him in person, then that night calls me and accuses me of obviously trying to see up his wife's skirt. His bill back then was $775.00 and it took two months to get that. $1,500.00 this time. I should have never dealt with him again.


----------



## The Spirit

treeclimber101 said:


> I see 2tree and the Dan worked yesterday but still kept the festive spirit



Jesus ####ing Christ on a cracker! How the Hell were you able to get a picture of them both? The last person who tried wound up butt raped, cornholed all to Hell like a cavern and left bleeding profusely in the hills of Lancaster County . Now why don't you just cool it before somebody comes down there and shaves off that mess you call a beard with a chainsaw and asks for 2 bucks to get back home?


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like you need a really good 'Operation's Manager'......lol!
> Jeff,,:msp_tongue:



This is how I deal with it.

Smile&Wave boys....avi - YouTube


----------



## derwoodii

some handy tree term definitions if ever needed 

Tree term definitions - a


----------



## Grace Tree

derwoodii said:


> some handy tree term definitions if ever needed
> 
> Tree term definitions - a


You lost me on Acidification of the Oceans and Global Warming


----------



## sgreanbeans

Stumps :bang:


----------



## capetrees

Almost bought the farm today. 
Trimming out a tree the power company nearly destroyed, I was in the tree and touched the power wire with a branch. 
As much as I hate power at all times, I don't know where my head was. Trimmed a long thin branch and instead of dropping it down by the house, I decided to swing it around high toward the road. HOLY CRAP WHAT A FEELING!!:msp_ohmy: Entire body was vibrating for what felt like 5 seconds or so. Never had that happen before and never will again!! Heart racing, hands went numb, left hand smelled burned (but no marks) and to this moment, still feel a ever so slight tingling. Happened around 11 am this morning, 5 hrs ago. Man did that suck. I don't know where my head was, maybe the heat got to me and I went careless. Lucky reminder of what not to do. Man does that knock the crap out of ya!!


----------



## gorman

capetrees said:


> Almost bought the farm today.
> Trimming out a tree the power company nearly destroyed, I was in the tree and touched the power wire with a branch.
> As much as I hate power at all times, I don't know where my head was. Trimmed a long thin branch and instead of dropping it down by the house, I decided to swing it around high toward the road. HOLY CRAP WHAT A FEELING!!:msp_ohmy: Entire body was vibrating for what felt like 5 seconds or so. Never had that happen before and never will again!! Heart racing, hands went numb, left hand smelled burned (but no marks) and to this moment, still feel a ever so slight tingling. Happened around 11 am this morning, 5 hrs ago. Man did that suck. I don't know where my head was, maybe the heat got to me and I went careless. Lucky reminder of what not to do. Man does that knock the crap out of ya!!



At least you didn't sully your britches.


----------



## gorman

Called off the job today because in this heat my crew starts to look like Dawn of the Dead around 1:00. Delivered four cord of wood in my new UD chip truck. Man this thing is the cat's pajamas. Fully loaded and not even a swagger down the road. Tight suspension, meat locker air conditioning, plenty of power, and the turning radius of a postal truck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

capetrees said:


> Almost bought the farm today.
> Trimming out a tree the power company nearly destroyed, I was in the tree and touched the power wire with a branch.
> As much as I hate power at all times, I don't know where my head was. Trimmed a long thin branch and instead of dropping it down by the house, I decided to swing it around high toward the road. HOLY CRAP WHAT A FEELING!!:msp_ohmy: Entire body was vibrating for what felt like 5 seconds or so. Never had that happen before and never will again!! Heart racing, hands went numb, left hand smelled burned (but no marks) and to this moment, still feel a ever so slight tingling. Happened around 11 am this morning, 5 hrs ago. Man did that suck. I don't know where my head was, maybe the heat got to me and I went careless. Lucky reminder of what not to do. Man does that knock the crap out of ya!!




Just remember that you don't have to have wounds to end up dying from electrocution. Would be a bad idea to get checked out by a doctor.


----------



## jefflovstrom

He is getting big.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Im finely getting a smart phone this week.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> He is getting big.
> Jeff



How long has he been around and how old is it.


----------



## treeman75

I did a job last year and they had two turtles that they bought at a hardware store for their boys 43 years ago and was still alive. I thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Im finely getting a smart phone this week.



You will love it,,, Android is better than i-phone,,imo.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> How long has he been around and how old is it.



Found him in the road 7 years ago. He went from the size of a donut to the size of medium trash can lid. He dont leave, he has his cave out back. Sure eats alot.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Went swimming today. Cleared out some scrub brush for one client, as soon as I finished, jumped in the lake. Stupid me didn't realize I still had my glasses on, and down they went :msp_mad: Called up a friend who graciously came by with his metal detector. There I was, up to my neck in the water looking for these things. Luckily I found them. Did one more small job after that, again went swimming to get these 2 dinky branches with the pole clipper. Saw a few clients, met up with a friend, and that's about it.


----------



## beastmaster

capetrees said:


> Almost bought the farm today.
> Trimming out a tree the power company nearly destroyed, I was in the tree and touched the power wire with a branch.
> As much as I hate power at all times, I don't know where my head was. Trimmed a long thin branch and instead of dropping it down by the house, I decided to swing it around high toward the road. HOLY CRAP WHAT A FEELING!!:msp_ohmy: Entire body was vibrating for what felt like 5 seconds or so. Never had that happen before and never will again!! Heart racing, hands went numb, left hand smelled burned (but no marks) and to this moment, still feel a ever so slight tingling. Happened around 11 am this morning, 5 hrs ago. Man did that suck. I don't know where my head was, maybe the heat got to me and I went careless. Lucky reminder of what not to do. Man does that knock the crap out of ya!!




Glad your all right. Got it once and it felt like a hammer hit my hand, the whole arm was numb for rest the day. I hate working around HV but it seems like I always am. One mistake around that stuff can easily take you out. I use to know a ex-line guy blow both arms off his body, had clamps where his hands use to be. Again glad your ok


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Tôi nghĩ rằng bạn đang ở trong diễn đàn sai.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TheJollyLogger said:


> Tôi nghĩ rằng bạn đang ở trong diễn đàn sai.



Yeah, what he said


Ground some stumps in the AM, then had to go work on the house I kicked my Brother In Law out of. What a freaking disgusting pig. Man, cannot fathom living in such nasty conditions. A house gets dirty, but for GODS SAKE MAN! Never had any respect for this free loading loser in the first place, now I just look at him and think "ewwwwwwwweeee"


----------



## [email protected]

*!!!Huh?*



TheJollyLogger said:


> Tôi nghĩ rằng bạn đang ở trong diễn đàn sai.



Wow, Man you should be ashamed of yourself... Well, at least we can't understand what he said.:redface:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

TheJollyLogger said:


> Tôi nghĩ rằng bạn đang ở trong diễn đàn sai.



That's what happens when you've had a few, see some spam, and google translate is just a click away... And then some moderator decides to delete the spam and leave my reply... Seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

By the way, I guess he doesn't have a sister, I never heard back.


----------



## beastmaster

TheJollyLogger said:


> That's what happens when you've had a few, see some spam, and google translate is just a click away... And then some moderator decides to delete the spam and leave my reply... Seemed like a good idea at the time...



I'll co-sign. I saw it too, your not bukko dinki dow.


----------



## gorman

I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this, but does anyone find that for some reason rich people are have these gianormous outdoor pizza brick ovens built into their already huge and expensive patios? I mean, what else can you use these things for? Pies? Quiches? I never saw one ten years ago and now I see a new one ever two weeks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this, but does anyone find that for some reason rich people are have these gianormous outdoor pizza brick ovens built into their already huge and expensive patios? I mean, what else can you use these things for? Pies? Quiches? I never saw one ten years ago and now I see a new one ever two weeks.



LOL!,,, come to So-Cal. They have them for 'just in case' they may use it,,haha.
Jeff


----------



## Bandit Man

Family reunion today. Cousins in from all over the country. So this is what I'm doing today 
View attachment 303551


----------



## ducaticorse

Used a mallet, two wedges and a line setting pole to release a locked door on a minivan with a baby inside and all windows rolled up. Mother was loosing it, baby was hot but alright. Was in there about ten minutes. EMT and Fire came, checked the baby out, he was ok.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

gorman said:


> I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this, but does anyone find that for some reason rich people are have these gianormous outdoor pizza brick ovens built into their already huge and expensive patios? I mean, what else can you use these things for? Pies? Quiches? I never saw one ten years ago and now I see a new one ever two weeks.



Not quite so popular here, but we do start with an 18' lowboy when we build or bbq pits.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Used a mallet, two wedges and a line setting pole to release a locked door on a minivan with a baby inside and all windows rolled up. Mother was loosing it, baby was hot but alright. Was in there about ten minutes. EMT and Fire came, checked the baby out, he was ok.



Wow,, out here, she would be in jail for child endangerment.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow,, out here, she would be in jail for child endangerment.
> Jeff



She didn't do it on purpose, and was trying to break the windows with a wrench, she was terrified. She couldn't even get the baby out of the seat, so I took him out and held him for a bit till she calmed down. His face was beat red, and he was quite cranky at first, but calmed down quick. EMT's came and checked him out, all clear. I knew I could pop the door east without breaking anything, so I used my wedges instead of breaking glass so I didn't hurt the baby.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> She didn't do it on purpose, and was trying to break the windows with a wrench, she was terrified. She couldn't even get the baby out of the seat, so I took him out and held him for a bit till she calmed down. His face was beat red, and he was quite cranky at first, but calmed down quick. EMT's came and checked him out, all clear. I knew I could pop the door east without breaking anything, so I used my wedges instead of breaking glass so I didn't hurt the baby.



Oh,, I will go back and read it again.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Still, California is tough and needs money,,,hence, she would pay.
Jeff:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Kinda quiet with 'The Dan' banned.
Jeff


----------



## BigStig

ducaticorse said:


> Used a mallet, two wedges and a line setting pole to release a locked door on a minivan with a baby inside and all windows rolled up. Mother was loosing it, baby was hot but alright. Was in there about ten minutes. EMT and Fire came, checked the baby out, he was ok.



 Thank you for being of service. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda quiet with 'The Dan' banned.
> Jeff



Cut the crap, Darwin finally pulled the trigger????? Poor bastard is probably on suicide watch now...


----------



## treeclimber101

This was my brothers neighbor , he had 3 kids and was working on his own house trimming trees around his garage with a rented lift ...


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> This was my brothers neighbor , he had 3 kids and was working on his own house trimming trees around his garage with a rented lift ...



Respect the power!! Sad story, but how many gat dang times does this situation have to happen before people civilians will cut the crap? Guy had three kids too. Obviously not the brightest bulb out there.


----------



## Tree Pig

ducaticorse said:


> Used a mallet, two wedges and a line setting pole to release a locked door on a minivan with a baby inside and all windows rolled up. Mother was loosing it, baby was hot but alright. Was in there about ten minutes. EMT and Fire came, checked the baby out, he was ok.



Nice job Duca... I actually use my wedges all the time to open cars... about the same as the ones that come in unlock kits and free. Not going to explain any further, dont need a mass increase of chip trucks stolen by any of these homers in here a little down on their luck.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Respect the power!! Sad story, but how many gat dang times does this situation have to happen before people civilians will cut the crap? Guy had three kids too. Obviously not the brightest bulb out there.



Some people just make mistakes ... I am not really gonna comment on a dead guys intelligence since ....... He's dead ! But I always respect the opinions of others .


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Some people just make mistakes ... I am not really gonna comment on a dead guys intelligence since ....... He's dead ! But I always respect the opinions of others .



I see your point, and it could happen to a pro too. But I am just tired of hearing about HO's dying or being maimed due to lack of respect and technical knowledge of what it takes to dismantle trees in a safe manner. What a waste, and his poor kids have to go around telling everyone their daddy died trimming a tree....


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda quiet with 'The Dan' banned.
> Jeff



What happened to the Dan?


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda quiet with 'The Dan' banned.
> Jeff



Ok I have only been busy as crap lately and only been reading in the morning while sipping coffee. What did he do this time? I see AA finally had an accident that we all saw coming ( I thought he would get electrocuted first) What a nutbar!


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Ok I have only been busy as crap lately and only been reading in the morning while sipping coffee. What did he do this time? I see AA finally had an accident that we all saw coming ( I thought he would get electrocuted first) What a nutbar!



aa got cut months ago!


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> aa got cut months ago!



Ok I saw the pics and story Matty posted. Maybe he should of spent his $ on some chainsaw pants instead of his idiotic Steiner!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi Das Dan,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> What happened to the Dan?



The fern gully thread.
Jef


----------



## Das Dan

The Dan got banned for life ... FINALLY AND THANK GOD! It was over some stupid power trip Gologit is on as The Dan really never says anything to make a man upset... a kunt yes, kunts hate The Dan. But all you thick skinned treemen would never bunch yer panties over anything He said. Right? I didn't think so and neither did He.

So now The Dan is off and stealing His insurance carrier's email address to log on so He can inform you all of His passing. Its good riddance for The Dan but He leaves you with one last prediction and as you all know He has never been wrong:

There will be a major accident on Ducaticorse's crew, it will be bloody, nobody will die, he will be sued and found guilty of negligence.


This is all, The Dan has nothing more to say. Farewell.


----------



## Gologit

Das Dan said:


> The Dan got banned for life ... FINALLY AND THANK GOD! It was over some stupid power trip Gologit is on as The Dan really never says anything to make a man upset... a kunt yes, kunts hate The Dan. But all you thick skinned treemen would never bunch yer panties over anything He said. Right? I didn't think so and neither did He.
> 
> So now The Dan is off and stealing His insurance carrier's email address to log on so He can inform you all of His passing. Its good riddance for The Dan but He leaves you with one last prediction and as you all know He has never been wrong:
> 
> There will be a major accident on Ducaticorse's crew, it will be bloody, nobody will die, he will be sued and found guilty of negligence.
> 
> 
> This is all, The Dan has nothing more to say. Farewell.



Dan, you were asked, politely and repeatedly, not to keep establishing new user IDs while you were banned. The only enemy you have here is yourself.


----------



## T-rain

bring back the The Dan!! I actually enjoyed his post. they were great humor for me every couple of days. with out his post I feel other members will not post as much and some of the site activity will die. come on, he was harmless let him back in. I never post much but I enjoy reading all of you "regulars" postings. With out Dan it may never be the same. He has been a regular for the few years I have been checking in on this site. Don't make me convert to "the Buzz" Come on, who else can write about dressing up rabbits and still have our respect? Let him in, let him in, let him in!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I could put a party hat on my tortoise.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

I liked ''The Dan", and found most his posts entertaining if not always educating. I think his deep understanding of the human conduction, and the way he chose to convey his thoughts often times may of gone over many peoples heads. Even when he seemed to have stepped over the line a time or two, I would gleefully show my wife and we would laugh. I would like to work with the Dan on some trees. I like working with people with a sense of humor. 
I'll miss his posts a lot, and I hope banned for life doesn't mean banned for life.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> I could put a party hat on my tortoise.
> Jeff



Can you knit some little socks for it? I know the Dan could.


----------



## beastmaster

gorman said:


> I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this, but does anyone find that for some reason rich people are have these gianormous outdoor pizza brick ovens built into their already huge and expensive patios? I mean, what else can you use these things for? Pies? Quiches? I never saw one ten years ago and now I see a new one ever two weeks.



One of the Owner/operators I work for has a pizza oven next to the pool. It's all covered in natural rock to match the grotto theme of the pool area. His Bar-b-Q is made from part of a lumber kiln and had to be brought in with a crane. I've yet to see a Pizza be made. I think its more the "I have a pizza oven", then the making of pizzas.


----------



## treeclimber101

Went to the saw shop this morning and was greeted by the owners raccoon , this guy was smaller then the palm of my hand a few months ago










the cat and him fight bad , I would guess soon rough the cat will be way outta his league .


----------



## gorman

beastmaster said:


> One of the Owner/operators I work for has a pizza oven next to the pool. It's all covered in natural rock to match the grotto theme of the pool area. His Bar-b-Q is made from part of a lumber kiln and had to be brought in with a crane. I've yet to see a Pizza be made. I think its more the "I have a pizza oven", then the making of pizzas.



Next door neighbor where we r working today have one too. This is getting weird.


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> Went to the saw shop this morning and was greeted by the owners raccoon , this guy was smaller then the palm of my hand a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cat and him fight bad , I would guess soon rough the cat will be way outta his league .



Have you ask him lately about the husky top handle saw availability ??


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Have you ask him lately about the husky top handle saw availability ??



I was basically told to forget about the new model , ain't happening this year , so I bought 2 more 338s , for the money there a nice saw , if only they could keep the hot exhaust air off the top of your hand they would be perfect .


----------



## cfield

I thought you were a stihl guy? Didnt you post a pic with tree md of all your stihls? No big deal either way, Im not blinded by color, but surely the 338 doesnt beat out a 201T? Obviously not a 200. Price must be right? Just curious


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> I thought you were a stihl guy? Didnt you post a pic with tree md of all your stihls? No big deal either way, Im not blinded by color, but surely the 338 doesnt beat out a 201T? Obviously not a 200. Price must be right? Just curious


 I don't have the option of new 200's because I'll be damned if I am gonna pay 900 for one , I have 2 left hanging in there , Had new heads pistons and carbies ......I am hardcore orange and white no doubt .... However the 338 is decent for my needs that 541 or whatever the # is was nice aswell


----------



## formationrx

*2101...*

..."the cat and him fight bad , I would guess soon rough the cat will be way outta his league" 

...they must have had a falling out over something... food bowl?.. territory war?...poker game?...a broad?.. is his cat a tom or xenophobic?... maybe they are in love?... i got 8 cats... they all get along great with the coons... they hang out on the porch together drinking beer and smoking fat cigars...

heres francis...


----------



## treeclimber101

formationrx said:


> ..."the cat and him fight bad , I would guess soon rough the cat will be way outta his league"
> 
> ...they must have had a falling out over something... food bowl?.. territory war?...poker game?...a broad?.. is his cat a tom or xenophobic?... maybe they are in love?... i got 8 cats... they all get along great with the coons... they hang out on the porch together drinking beer and smoking fat cigars...
> 
> heres francis...


The cat hates the coon .... He eats his food basically runs a muck of the joint .... The situation on occasion requires intervention , the cat has been there as king for almost 8 years, on my next visit I will snap a few of the cat he is a formidable opponent for sure .


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't have the option of new 200's because I'll be damned if I am gonna pay 900 for one , I have 2 left hanging in there , Had new heads pistons and carbies ......I am hardcore orange and white no doubt .... However the 338 is decent for my needs that T541 or whatever the # is was nice aswell



Thats a good price. That new husky top handle does look sweet, i cant think of the number either. Your not a fan of the 201? I havent used one enough for an honest assesment.


----------



## Zale

Don't ban The Dan for life. He's harmless and does have a interesting take on life.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Don't ban The Dan for life. He's harmless and does have a interesting take on life.


not to mention he's cool as hell ! Ban me for life and reinstate the Dan !


----------



## treeman82

What an adventure I had today... yet again. Had Mr. DF back with me, that boy is probably the dumbest person I've ever met. Came to work without any money or gas. Drive to the job in my truck, he rode back to the yard with a friend. 1/2 mile down the road he realizes that he forgot his cell phone charger in my truck, and had to literally run back to get it, as they had the trailer and backhoe with them. Next thing I know he's calling to say that after getting his charger, and getting back to his car, he also forgot his keys in my truck. 

Picked up a fig tree for one client this morning, another adventure. This thing is probably 4' tall, and was the largest item that the nursery had for sale. Had to help the guy load it into the back of my truck, what an adventure. My client told me that these people were "granola" I had not idea what she was talking about until I got there. I think they make their own shoes. Really wierd.

Got a small job or two, less than nothing great... one lady wanted one branch off of a magnolia at the back end of the property, gonna get that out first thing in the AM. Another lady wanted some hemlocks tipped back, meanwhile they are infested with adelgid. Tried to sell her on treatment options, she didn't want to spend the money. The job should take me about an hour, maybe a little more... BS money.

Backhoe was supposed to show up at 9:30 this morning to help plant a linden tree, didn't show up until lunch time. Did NOT make me happy. Had DF and my main man just hanging around for the most part... moved a couple items out of the way and that was it. Sucked big time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*DDDD, dang.*



treeman82 said:


> What an adventure I had today... yet again. Had Mr. DF back with me, that boy is probably the dumbest person I've ever met. Came to work without any money or gas. Drive to the job in my truck, he rode back to the yard with a friend. 1/2 mile down the road he realizes that he forgot his cell phone charger in my truck, and had to literally run back to get it, as they had the trailer and backhoe with them. Next thing I know he's calling to say that after getting his charger, and getting back to his car, he also forgot his keys in my truck.
> 
> Picked up a fig tree for one client this morning, another adventure. This thing is probably 4' tall, and was the largest item that the nursery had for sale. Had to help the guy load it into the back of my truck, what an adventure. My client told me that these people were "granola" I had not idea what she was talking about until I got there. I think they make their own shoes. Really wierd.
> 
> Got a small job or two, less than nothing great... one lady wanted one branch off of a magnolia at the back end of the property, gonna get that out first thing in the AM. Another lady wanted some hemlocks tipped back, meanwhile they are infested with adelgid. Tried to sell her on treatment options, she didn't want to spend the money. The job should take me about an hour, maybe a little more... BS money.
> 
> Dang Debbie Downer Dude,, you could of just lied and said it was a beautiful day.
> Seems like you bring a lot of this on yourself.
> Some people are not happy unless they are un-happy.
> Anyway, hang in there.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> treeman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an adventure I had today... yet again. Had Mr. DF back with me, that boy is probably the dumbest person I've ever met. Came to work without any money or gas. Drive to the job in my truck, he rode back to the yard with a friend. 1/2 mile down the road he realizes that he forgot his cell phone charger in my truck, and had to literally run back to get it, as they had the trailer and backhoe with them. Next thing I know he's calling to say that after getting his charger, and getting back to his car, he also forgot his keys in my truck.
> 
> Picked up a fig tree for one client this morning, another adventure. This thing is probably 4' tall, and was the largest item that the nursery had for sale. Had to help the guy load it into the back of my truck, what an adventure. My client told me that these people were "granola" I had not idea what she was talking about until I got there. I think they make their own shoes. Really wierd.
> 
> Got a small job or two, less than nothing great... one lady wanted one branch off of a magnolia at the back end of the property, gonna get that out first thing in the AM. Another lady wanted some hemlocks tipped back, meanwhile they are infested with adelgid. Tried to sell her on treatment options, she didn't want to spend the money. The job should take me about an hour, maybe a little more... BS money.
> 
> Dang Debbie Downer Dude,, you could of just lied and said it was a beautiful day.
> Seems like you bring a lot of this on yourself.
> Some people are not happy unless they are un-happy.
> Anyway, hang in there.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to lie. It was a beautiful day, we were working on the water, and even though it was hot we were all comfortable. Nobody bothered us, nothing got damaged, and I made some money... but where is the fun and adventure in any of that? Heck, Saturday we were working on the water, client was right there... she was happy, for a time we were actually being paid to go swimming, can I complain about that? no. However what is actually interesting about it?
> 
> I keep DF around for 2 things... 1. he can drag brush and move logs like nobody I have ever met before... don't need a mini when he's around. 2. entertainment. Tomorrow I have a special job just for him, wouldn't have taken it on if he wasn't around. Got a bunch of small trees, pricker bushes, and so forth to pull off a hillside, about a 2-300' drag to where the chipper can get it. Terrible job, but it's what he wants... so who am I to disappoint? Gonna sit up on the deck watching him suffer while I figure out what to make on the customer's BBQ.
> 
> The adventure with picking up the fig tree is kind of par for the course with this woman, but she always has work for me, and in this economy I can't really complain about that.
> 
> The jobs I looked at were BS. the magnolia branch is for a client who has had her house on the market for the past year? She's always been good to me. The hemlock job is for the daughter of a new client. It's kind of hard to be thrilled about jobs that are barely worth a few hundred, when I want to be getting jobs for a few thousand.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandit Man

treeclimber101 said:


> not to mention he's cool as hell ! Ban me for life and reinstate the Dan !



I always enjoyed reading the Dan's verbage. I would say he is a very educated man and seemed objective in his advice and critique most of the time. Good sense of humor too. Probably brought alot of traffic to this site. 

Reinstate the Dan.


----------



## [email protected]

*Yeah! What he said...*



Bandit Man said:


> I always enjoyed reading the Dan's verbage. I would say he is a very educated man and seemed objective in his advice and critique most of the time. Good sense of humor too. Probably brought alot of traffic to this site.
> 
> Reinstate the Dan.



Come on! We want to know the latest soap opera details of his wretched, bunny dressing, wife murdering, Power Ranger suit wearing, composting, suicidal thought sharing existence!
Reinstate the DAN.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and murdered a Pear, then blessed a birch, then painted till late. Gutting this house is wearing me out. Hoping for a rain day, so I can keep going on it, gotta lay 500ft of hardwood, 150ft of tile.


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> Don't ban The Dan for life. He's harmless and does have a interesting take on life.



I dunno why he made such a fuss over getting sent to band camp. It's not like he was gonna get forced to learn how to play the clarinet.


----------



## treeclimber101

Removing a dead tulip tree , kinda thought it would be a cool pic to be lugging a 10" piece that was 12 ft long after a lot of grunting I got it to my shoulder ........ Briefly


----------



## [email protected]

*Taber toss'n*



treeclimber101 said:


> Removing a dead tulip tree , kinda thought it would be a cool pic to be lugging a 10" piece that was 12 ft long after a lot of grunting I got it to my shoulder ........ Briefly



Nice hollow pole there 101!:wink2:


----------



## treeclimber101

Took a few more









ran some punky dead wood threw the chipper to make sure the blades were completely dull before I change em out tomorrow


----------



## mattfr12

Gonna be a long day seriouse rain out with power company.


----------



## mattfr12

Third one so far. Water is 4-5 foot deep on people's basements.


----------



## treeclimber101

​


mattfr12 said:


> Gonna be a long day seriouse rain out with power company.



That's a nice dent on that chip body Matthew , you didn't loan it to dougie fresh did ya ?


----------



## beastmaster

Got to the job around 9, waited for the crane to set up. Removed a cedar against a house that had three tops. Was driving home by 10:30. I love cranes. Made more then I use to for working a long hard day a few years ago.
Yes it's a beautiful day, at lest looks that way out my living room window with the A/C cranked up.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> ​
> That's a nice dent on that chip body Matthew , you didn't loan it to dougie fresh did ya ?



Pine top years ago using one of the pulley and sling combos from sherrill. Rope went thin and it cut it like a pizza cutter. To much gap between the spinner and side 1/2 rope went right in.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> Pine top years ago using one of the pulley and sling combos from sherrill. Rope went thin and it cut it like a pizza cutter. To much gap between the spinner and side 1/2 rope went right in.



What pulley were you using?


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> What pulley were you using?



Not sure who makes it, it was sold as a combo I threw it in the trash about 4 years ago. I never pinched pennies on a pulley again I was gonna take the ding out but it just doesn't sit still long enough.


----------



## mattfr12

Where just giving up for the day have a whole day of trying to get creeks and streams opened up from washed down logs tomorrow nice rainbow as I walked in the door 

This line got hit twice today


----------



## mattfr12

One more pain in the ass in the wires. Took pictures this time last time I talked about storm work some guys jumped saying we wouldn't get called out to work around wires. Be with west penn power again Tomorrow. They killed the juice on all of these removals helped with traffic to which was nice we where short handed today.


----------



## treeman75

We had a storm come through Sunday night that did some damage.


----------



## treeman82

Had a roller coaster ride the last few days. 2 nights ago at 11 PM DF calls me up, he can't come in to work because he has problems with his car (regi expired). So I went out yesterday and did some errands, chipped some brush, and so on. Kind of crappy due to the conditions, but I survived. Looked at 2 jobs, first one the guy wasn't listening to me... wanted me to hat-rack some scotch pines and flowering plum. Told him I would cable and prune the plums, cut the pines back to an acceptable level and that's it. Got to talking about a big hickory in his front yard, but again he didn't listen... told him cable and thin, he's talking about removing half the tree. We said we'd re-visit in the fall. Also checked out a good sized red oak for the neighbor of a friend of mine, told them $4,300 doubt I'll get it, but at least I looked at something. Today DF was back with me, pruned 1 large red oak, and took 1 small one down. Done by 11:00 and paid. While I was pruning the red oak DF got all my toolboxes organized, without being asked, he did a great job. Really on the ball this morning, I was afraid we were going to have to kill him (was thinking invasion of the body snatchers) My fears were short lived though, because when we got back into the truck it was obvious he had not bothered to put on any deodorant or brush his teeth in the morning... DF lives on. Looked at a small job this afternoon, gotta get that done in the next few days, but the guy seemed eager to go, and also to pay... good sign. Tomorrow I have to get DF set up on a clearing job (the one he didn't make it to yesterday). After that my plans are to drop off Dodge Vader for service, and walk a few doors down to the nudie bar while they work on it.


----------



## Red Amor

I ha a horse to reshoe first up thismorning nice olbloke a tad stiff n arthritic hard to get under 
I then went out to olmates farm where I get me fire wood Ive been workin on that mongrel log id told you about
so I deside to fetch him a load for his shed , he n his workers have a swig n a barby most firdy nights 
so the woods a good way to show him I appreaciate him allowing me on the place
any way just throwin the last coupla bitz off and one bounces of the pile n went straight the window of the shed 
fffffaaaarrrrrrk

anyway $54 LATER 
I will fit the new pane tomorrow 
shyt happens we ad a laugh and were still above ground 
she'll be right mate yeah


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, had a surprise from left field yesterday, my middle boy wants to climb, which surprises the hell out of me. He has always made it clear that he wants nothing to do with it. Out in Cali, I hired him to show the ground men what kind of tempo I expect and work flow, the foremen wanted him to climb, so they didn't have to and kept pressuring him to do so, so he quit on me, told me that I had a bunch of idiots working for me and he was not going to work around a bunch of slackers! That was awkward, when you 19 y/o son tells you that your guys have no clue. He is the one who never passed a mirror he didn't like. Has girls dripping off of him, so I never thought he would want to get beat up, like we do. Might break a nail or sumtin. So, I showed him how to tie in with a swabish and away he went. Kid will be a natural, already knows how to prune and understands the basics of tree biology, and he could move around pretty easy. He stayed up all day and was still happy about it when we where finished with the job, we where getting out a bunch of busted branches form a storm raped ash, that had been lion tailed in the past, so not the easiest tree to start on. 
This scares the chit out of me, as I want him to hate it. Want them............all 3, to go to school and make the big bucks. This is a hard life and not something I want for the boys. But it will also give them a skill that is not found often, so they will always have that rock to fall back on. Oldest boy is getting better, he plans on working with a crew after school, days off and on weekends. So if any body up in the Minneapolis area needs a kid to beat on, let me know, he starts back his Junior year at North Central U in about a month. Right now he is up there with his church doing Corn Rogging? WTF is corn rogging!
Same job yesterday, was way out on a leader, it was at a 30 degree angle, real long and lion tailed, had a nub someone left and I was standing on it, reaching out to get some dead wood, nub breaks and I slip down about 3 feet, had my right arm around the log. Now I have a real nice raspberry under my bicep up to my armpit, feels Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, had a surprise from left field yesterday, my middle boy wants to climb, which surprises the hell out of me. He has always made it clear that he wants nothing to do with it. Out in Cali, I hired him to show the ground men what kind of tempo I expect and work flow, the foremen wanted him to climb, so they didn't have to and kept pressuring him to do so, so he quit on me, told me that I had a bunch of idiots working for me and he was not going to work around a bunch of slackers! That was awkward, when you 19 y/o son tells you that your guys have no clue. He is the one who never passed a mirror he didn't like. Has girls dripping off of him, so I never thought he would want to get beat up, like we do. Might break a nail or sumtin. So, I showed him how to tie in with a swabish and away he went. Kid will be a natural, already knows how to prune and understands the basics of tree biology, and he could move around pretty easy. He stayed up all day and was still happy about it when we where finished with the job, we where getting out a bunch of busted branches form a storm raped ash, that had been lion tailed in the past, so not the easiest tree to start on.
> This scares the chit out of me, as I want him to hate it. Want them............all 3, to go to school and make the big bucks. This is a hard life and not something I want for the boys. But it will also give them a skill that is not found often, so they will always have that rock to fall back on. Oldest boy is getting better, he plans on working with a crew after school, days off and on weekends. So if any body up in the Minneapolis area needs a kid to beat on, let me know, he starts back his Junior year at North Central U in about a month. Right now he is up there with his church doing Corn Rogging? WTF is corn rogging!
> Same job yesterday, was way out on a leader, it was at a 30 degree angle, real long and lion tailed, had a nub someone left and I was standing on it, reaching out to get some dead wood, nub breaks and I slip down about 3 feet, had my right arm around the log. Now I have a real nice raspberry under my bicep up to my armpit, feels Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


Lol don't ya just love them raspberry's Glad to see everyone's busy


----------



## gorman

I did a job today in the rain where this Italian guy wanted about 15 pines (100') dropped in his yard. I had to climb them, top them, then make the biggest mess I've ever seen on someone's front yard. He said "I have tractor, it's way strong friend. I clean up, you get them on fu**ing ground". It's a 20 hp Kubota. So he tries cutting them up in front of me with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth and cuts a butt log which causes a dead branch to hit him square in the face. I had to try not to laugh because his reaction was gold. 

I dont know if you guys saw that Cheech and Chong movie "The Corsican Brothers", but picture the Marquis when he get's hit in the face with doo doo.


----------



## treeclimber101

This is my son super proud of the team and him they 10 runned first round tonite , play tomorrow sat. And Sunday









he's super stoked about being a full time catcher , following his big sister and myself


----------



## Blakesmaster

So, you a catcher, Eddie? Figures as much.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Pup is settling in nicely. Still a bit skittish when Laura ain't around but she's coming along.

View attachment 304157


Finally whacking the #####es off the client list this week. Getting about sick of these dinky little filler jobs to be honest. Gonna hit the woods with a few cases of booze and some good company this weekend so #### all yall.


----------



## treeman82

Well, no nudie bar today... lazy strippers don't get into work until after 4. Did get the work done on Dodge Vader no problems. Also got DF on the clearing job... he did just fine, blasted it out in only 11 hrs. I basically went there this morning, got him set up, went out to the mechanic, and hung out with some friends. Got back around 3, watched and mocked him. He chipped about 2 - 3 yards of material, and I just supervised while he suffered. The kid works hard, I will give him that. A few times he changed his shirts... took the one off, wrung it out.... must have dropped a gallon of sweat out each time.... made me want to puke.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Well, no nudie bar today... lazy strippers don't get into work until after 4. Did get the work done on Dodge Vader no problems. Also got DF on the clearing job... he did just fine, blasted it out in only 11 hrs. I basically went there this morning, got him set up, went out to the mechanic, and hung out with some friends. Got back around 3, watched and mocked him. He chipped about 2 - 3 yards of material, and I just supervised while he suffered. The kid works hard, I will give him that. A few times he changed his shirts... took the one off, wrung it out.... must have dropped a gallon of sweat out each time.... made me want to puke.



Sounds like an easy day for a guy who #####es about DF,,even tho you need him.
Jeff


----------



## Bandit Man

Stump marathon today. 27 stumps blasted. 12 at one location, the rest were singles we have removed in the past. SC 60 trx Vermeer. I would really like to use a Carlton 7015 soon. See what the remote and lower center of gravity has to offer. Great weather , happy clients, gonna sleep well 
Pic is a tulip poplar I removed. 
View attachment 304159


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> So, you a catcher, Eddie? Figures as much.



If your asking if I was playing sports and getting ####ed while you were listening to pearl jam , playing dungeons and dragons smoking pot in the basement ....... Then yes


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like an easy day for a guy who #####es about DF,,even tho you need him.
> Jeff



It was a nice day... for my travels, and for the weather (relatively speaking). Even made it out of the mechanic's shop for a modest sum. I can get work done without DF... it's just that he excels at "pick up this heavy object and put it back down again" or "here's an acre of pricker bushes, we can't get a machine in there, so here's a pair of loppers, see you tonight" We've tried teaching him things... it just doesn't work.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> It was a nice day... for my travels, and for the weather (relatively speaking). Even made it out of the mechanic's shop for a modest sum. I can get work done without DF... it's just that he excels at "pick up this heavy object and put it back down again" or "here's an acre of pricker bushes, we can't get a machine in there, so here's a pair of loppers, see you tonight" We've tried teaching him things... it just doesn't work.



Wow!
Poor guy,, lucky he has you,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

I had a beautiful day! Yup, I did,
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tramp bushler

gorman said:


> I did a job today in the rain where this Italian guy wanted about 15 pines (100') dropped in his yard. I had to climb them, top them, then make the biggest mess I've ever seen on someone's front yard. He said "I have tractor, it's way strong friend. I clean up, you get them on fu**ing ground". It's a 20 hp Kubota. So he tries cutting them up in front of me with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth and cuts a butt log which causes a dead branch to hit him square in the face. I had to try not to laugh because his reaction was gold.
> 
> I dont know if you guys saw that Cheech and Chong movie "The Corsican Brothers", but picture the Marquis when he get's hit in the face with doo doo.



I'de say that was a full days work. !!!


----------



## Red Amor

jefflovstrom said:


> I had a beautiful day! Yup, I did,
> Jeff :msp_smile:



So wodjya git upta Jeof


----------



## beastmaster

Well thank god if has finely cooled off some. I have an easy job today not far from my house. Three small avocado trees and a citrus I've been butchering that citrus for years trying to keep it low and almost ball shaped. It suckers out so bad it takes me half a day to shape and clean it up. Hey I just do what they pay me to do.
They have a mentally handicap son who helps me out. Reminds me of the guy from Of mice and men. He gets a kick out of it and spends a good amount of time getting the piles perfect.


----------



## treeclimber101

Spent half my morning dodging rain drops and shearing trees and landscape plants










amazing thing is those ash trees have been sheared so often that they now are 15ft tall with at least a 10/12" caliber on average , and healthy not a bad side on any of the 14 or so


----------



## treeman82

Helped a friend with a hemlock hedge.. what are friends for, right? Picked up a small job for next week, fun filled job just gotta figure out the logistics. Tidied up at one client's place before she gets back, found out tonight that we ruptured an irrigation line when we put a tree in earlier this week.. I'm guessing one of the roots from the stump we had to rip out was wrapped around the line... I'll fix it first thing tomorrow. Got a call about a dump spot for chips, plus a tree. Go check out the site, met with the owners... she wants an ash tree down because she thinks it's dead... thing is just fine. Told them to take out this one nasty red maple covered in PI... oh no, we like that tree. Then we are looking at the dump spot... stuck city baby! can't get to it from the flat side because that's septic. The only way to get down there is on 2 slopes, guaranteed to get my butt stuck, and they don't want anybody wrecking their lawn. Gave them some options, but they don't understand... oh well, I have no shortage of dump spots right now so it doesn't matter in the long run.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Glad things are looking up!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Get a call from a A hole client, or ex client now. Dude milked the chit out of us when we did his job, I did the extras for free as old dude is a Jarhead. He calls and is pissed that I hadn't gone and trimmed a tree away from his comm property sign. Makes the "I'm a man of my word, are you" statement, which sends me off the deep end. Jarhead calling me out huh, ok then. Acts as if this extra trim at another site is part of the deal, NOPE, NADA, NO FCKINWAY. How and when did I promise ANYTHING other than I will take a LOOK. Tells me that he thought my price was a little strong compared to the others. Well, then ya should have hired them (I even gave him a 10% off deal for being a Marine!) . I asked him if there was anything wrong with what I did "no, great job, trees look awesome, but you were only there for 6 hours, just thought you would take care of that other one by now.......... ya know, as part of the deal" W T F are u talking about? What deal! We agreed on a price, I did the work, u happy, u paid. How is this other property even being discussed in the price, well its not. I told him it didn't matter if it only took me a hour......... or ten, the price is the price, and it did not include a tree on another site. "Read the scope of work on the contract!" We even went back over everything the morning of. I had told him that I would get by there next week when we do a removal,and I would look at it then, he said he was OK with that. Then this call, a day later. After I got off the phone, changed, grabbed one of the guys and went up there, did the Fing little job for this milker and then I called him. "Oh thanks Scott, how where you able to g" CLICK! He is now on the banned list.No more for him. I hate milkers, Marine or not. Normally, I treat these lightly, as its not worth someone talking smack over something small. But this guy is a Marine and he tried to pull some bs, or actually he did pull some, as I did go do it.........for free. But the kid gloves came off when I was done and he was not treated nice at the end. Called the local head old Marine dude in the area, the one who organizes meet and greets among the Marine community here, let him know whats up and how this guy treated me. So he will have a black eye for a while, in the eyes of the local Jarheads. Duuuuuche bag.


----------



## Groundman One

I feel your pain, sgreanbeans.

My little story:

Last fall we did a tree job for a guy here in town, a lawyer who travels between here and the Middle East, non-stop. We do the job, the guy disappears for eight-months. He shows up few weeks ago, I see him on the street, July 1rst, Canada Day, I meet him with a smile and a handshake, and I tell him we thought he was killed over there and it's nice to see him still breathing. He mentions the money he still owes us and says to call him at 5PM and come up for a beer and he'll pay his bill. But as it's July 1rst, Canada Day, he says, let's wait until tomorrow. Fine.

July 2nd I call at 7PM. He says "Oh, we're just sitting down to relax, call me tomorrow at 5PM and come up for a beer and I'll pay you.". _Okay..._ I don't see why I need a beer, I just need a paycheck, but so be it.

I call at 5PM for a few days, no answer. I pass him on the street in his car (on his way home) at 4:45PM, I call at 5PM. No answer. At 5:30PM. No answer. _Okay..._

A few days later me and my climber are running around doing estimates and it's 2PM and ****it! I call him, he answers, I say we can be there in five-minutes. He says okay. We show up, he's super friendly, we go over the job we did eight-months ago, look over some more work he would like us to do, and then he says he doesn't have any money on him and his wife has the check book and she's out shopping. So why don't you - wait for it! - call me at 5PM and come over for a beer and I'll pay you then. My climber, a patient and very peaceful guy, has steam coming out his ears at this point. Fine. We'll be back.

As we're leaving, his wife pulls up. I say, "Hey, since your wife is here, you can save me a return trip and just write me that check now". So, with an Oscar level performance, he asks his wife, "Honey, can I have the check book?" She looks at him as if he's an idiot and says "It's in the drawer in the kitchen." So he goes prancing back into the house, comes back out with the check book, and writes us a check for the measly $300 he owed us. Unbelievable. 

What kind of a guy would obfuscate and evade and lie to your face like that over $300? Honestly, I was less angry with him than I was feeling sorry for him. What a miserable state of being to behave like that.

But today is Saturday and I'm doing nothing, and I'm doing it very, very well.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished up 5 jobs I had that were next to each other today. Poured last night so the grindings were mud instead of nice fluffy grindings but thats ok, I didnt have to clean them up. Got paid from each customer before I left. Had to give my grinder a bath though.

Tomorrow going to prune a pin oak and a coupke branches on 3 scyamores. Glad to finally get some work done between all this dang rain.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 304422


----------



## treeman75

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 304422



I got my smart phone today. I had to see if i could do the pics, l guess it works. Thats a maple l did last winter.


----------



## treeman75

G

View attachment 304446
View attachment 304446


----------



## treeman75

trying to figure out my new phone.


----------



## Bandit Man

treeman75 said:


> G
> 
> View attachment 304446
> View attachment 304446



Dang 75. The silver maples don't grow well there huh? 
That things a Monster!


----------



## treeman75

Bandit Man said:


> Dang 75. The silver maples don't grow well there huh?
> That things a Monster!



Ya, they get big. We had to do some cutting on the stump just to get it loaded. I did one last week that was a little bigger than that one. The pics never do justice.


----------



## Bandit Man

treeman75 said:


> Ya, they get big. We had to do some cutting on the stump just to get it loaded. I did one last week that was a little bigger than that one. The pics never do justice.



I hear that! Now you got the new phone, let's see the pics of those bad boys


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> G
> 
> View attachment 304446
> View attachment 304446



What kind of rakes are those leaning on that stump ??


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 304452


Little family get together. Brisket was 18 hours on the pit. It is good to live in mesquite country.:msp_smile:


----------



## Bandit Man

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 304452
> 
> 
> Little family get together. Brisket was 18 hours on the pit. It is good to live in mesquite country.:msp_smile:



Thanks Jolly! I was ready to go to sleep, now I'm hungry again!


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> What kind of rakes are those leaning on that stump ??



They are called the maintainer and are made in Iowa. They work awesome!


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> They are called the maintainer and are made in Iowa. They work awesome!



Where can I buy some ??


----------



## deevo

Had a good week, had some good wind Weds that knocked over some trees...few good insurance jobs. Posted some pics of one in the picture section.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to pryne some trees.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got to my first job. Got the broken branch cut out of the tree. Go to chip it and the battery switch was left on onthe chipper . Now the battery is dead. Wtf days off to a good start. Oh yeah dud I mention its hot as hell out.


----------



## Groundman One

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got to my first job. Got the broken branch cut out of the tree. Go to chip it and the battery switch was left on onthe chipper . Now the battery is dead. Wtf days off to a good start. Oh yeah dud I mention its hot as hell out.



Isn't it Sunday in Pennsylvania?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Groundman One said:


> Isn't it Sunday in Pennsylvania?



It sure is, but its not raining for once and I got lots of work to get done.


----------



## Groundman One

2treeornot2tree said:


> It sure is, but its not raining for once and I got lots of work to get done.



Understood.

But the neighbours (neighbourhood) don't raise on eyebrow when the chipper gets a' growling early on The Lord's day off?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pic with new phone of one of the stumps I ground yesturday.


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> Where can I buy some ??



My catalog - Items - Maintainer Rake


----------



## kaneabel

Laid on my ass today, had a long busy week playing catch-up and helping a top trimmer get the confidence to be a foreman, and I think he's gonna do good. The 2 owners of our company went to Alabama this weekend to check out a SkyTrim to get us ahead on our contract with the local power utility and so he can put more time and men towards keeping residential work caught up. Pretty pumped about it all as it will hopefully free up more time for me to get more climbing in and not focus so much on our routine bucket work. I just don't prefer working in a bucket, I love climbing so far, even though I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Grace Tree

luckydad said:


> Where can I buy some ??


I think these are about the same. We use the crap out of these and they never break. 'And these guys are site sponsors.
http://www.treemansupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=groundskeeper&Search.x=13&Search.y=8


----------



## TreeAce

or buy one here, another site sponsor. Tree Stuff - The Grounds Keeper Rake

Personally I only like these rakes for stump chips. They are the best dam stump rake ever. They would be really good for thatching a yard to.


----------



## treeman75

TreeAce said:


> or buy one here, another site sponsor. Tree Stuff - The Grounds Keeper Rake
> 
> Personally I only like these rakes for stump chips. They are the best dam stump rake ever. They would be really good for thatching a yard to.



I have used both and the groundskeeper grabs too much. The maintainer dont grab as much and is easier to use on most raking. I called the guy from the maintainer last year and talked with him about his rakes and the groundskeeper and he said the guys from the groundskeeper stole his idea, but who knows. I use the maintainer because its what is sold in the local stores here. Im all for supporting the site sponsors.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pic with new phone of one of the stumps I ground yesturday.



Nice Jared, what did that take you? 2 mins?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Nice Jared, what did that take you? 2 mins?



That stump didnt even take that long due to the fact I could only grind it flush to grade because of cable and telephone lines that rain under the stump.

Ground 10 stumps in under 2 hours. Two of them were pretty big.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> That stump didnt even take that long due to the fact I could only grind it flush to grade because of cable and telephone lines that rain under the stump.
> 
> Ground 10 stumps in under 2 hours. Two of them were pretty big.



I drank for 1.5 days had so much last nite that I stepped on a broken bottle bare foot , and kept on partying , got up played softball with a beat foot , drank again and I am hard at a healthy hangover for tomorrow ! Your doing it wrong bubbles ..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## squad143

Beautiful day.

Quoted several jobs (got them), picked up some money owed, all via the aluminum boat. Gotta love working up at cottage country.
View attachment 304565

One of my buddies showed up on his home built float (amphibious) plane. He's working with me all week.
View attachment 304566

Gotta love working up north.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I slept in a bed last night!!!! Been a while since I have been able to do that. Got my trash out of storage. Don't have my clothes put away yet, but I do have the big TV and PS3 hooked up. Boys bought me Game of Thrones Season 1 for fathers day, started watching them last night. Crazy cool show, lots of nips. Nice to be in the house finally, almost can focus back on work.


----------



## treeman75

This new phone is alright. The battery on the mini took a crap so im waiting for a new one. The guys are back at the job working and im sitting at the saw shop waiting for a battery.


----------



## Grace Tree

90 + humid today. Wasn't sure who was going to die first; me or the silver maple. Go back tomorrow and finish the ground work. 
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

*What I did today*

Baked .....................


----------



## Blakesmaster

Yeah, this heat is pretty ####in brutal. Almost as bad as my hangover after 2 days of camping. Think I'm gonna take it easy this week. Have enough 5 hour jobs on the books to just do one a day till the heat breaks. The rest of my client list can #### off for all I care.


----------



## deevo

Yep it was hotter then sheep s#$t out there !View attachment 304650
View attachment 304651
View attachment 304652
Took turns climbing today.... I was wiped after the first removal, here is Jeff up another maple we removed a dead part off it! Was 211 in June and now down to 190lbs! :msp_w00t:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Yep it was hotter then sheep s#$t out there !View attachment 304650
> View attachment 304651
> View attachment 304652
> Took turns climbing today.... I was wiped after the first removal, here is Jeff up another maple we removed a dead part off it! Was 211 in June and now down to 190lbs! :msp_w00t:



Just how warm is sheep ####?


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just how warm is sheep ####?



Dam hot! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> Yep it was hotter then sheep s#$t out there ! Was 211 in June and now down to 190lbs! :msp_w00t:



The air was heavy today. That kinda weight loss sounds serious, but with some willpower you can hopefully reverse the wasting away trend.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> The air was heavy today. That kinda weight loss sounds serious, but with some willpower you can hopefully reverse the wasting away trend.



Well we are skipping on the fritters a lot lately!lol! I'll pack it back on in the winter!


----------



## squad143

I don't mind the heat. Just have to remind myself to keep hydrated. - not a problem at the end of the day. :beer:

Started the day with a two hour "prune for a lake side view". These kind of jobs are like moving furniture for the wife. It was only going to take an hour. - that's why I always bill them by the hour.
Regardless, customer is more than pleased.

Big job for today was removal of a large poplar and a large birch beside a cottage. Went well. GRCS came in handy. Tight LZ.

Finished the day with two small dead spruce removals and the removal of a couple of hazardous branches from a huge maple. Encountered a bees nest in the process. Luckily I was only stung once.

Renting a Biljax 4527a for tomorrow. Have a dead birch overhanging a feeder line to a cottage.
Too rotten to climb. Hope to use the lift on a few more jobs I have lined up.


----------



## beastmaster

We had a real challenge today. A previously hacked calif. Pepper. It was over grown in weird ways to say the least. I don't know what the last guys were thinking who butchered it. At lest it hadn't been topped.  The boss takes us to the job. Says its a friend of his wifes, make it beautiful. 
Some how we got it balanced and lacy, the people were happy, you could almost see a smile in the bosses eyes(he never says good job)as he said,"it'll do I guess".
We finished at two and were feeling pretty good about our selfs, it was about 98 degrees and I for one couldn't wait to get off early. That is when we heard the most feared words a trimmer can hear towards the end of a hard day, "I have one more small job''. Thats never good. Off we go to do 4 nasty palms. The winds blowing hot as hell. The guys thought they were funny when I got the palm with the bee hive. I climbed it with my bee hat on. Snuck up on the small hive and quickly dropped it down to them. They can't mess with me. lucky for them the wind blow most the bees to the next county.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I melted as well, pruned a maple over a deck and house. No wind what so eva. Just brutal humidity. Staying in today, not going to deal with it,will have the boys split wood under a canopy and help me around here. I hate working when its like this, everything takes twice as long, glasses fog over, sweat in the eyes, yuck.


----------



## treeman82

Had 3 jobs planned for today; pruning hemlocks off a house, pruning branches off some maples and birch, and removing 1 small cedar.

Start the day off right, go to prune the hemlocks... knock on the neighbor's door to let them know I'm going up on the roof and not to freak out (spoke with the neighbor's wife last week when I looked at the job) Husband comes out, "I don't want anybody going up on my roof." Ok. Left that one. Head up to the second one, the lady was not home, and her neighbor (who can't be there while we are working) was up for the day... we agreed that he should not be there while we work due to a property line dispute. After that I said to heck with it, the cedar is so small it's not worth the effort of going down there for just the 1 tree. Dropped my man DF off with a friend who was doing a small planting job, and went home. At least DF can make some hours today.


----------



## Groundman One

*Hot!* 

A few small jobs, today. By the end of the last one - taking down and bucking up a half-dozen medium poplars - I looked like a tomato under a bright orange helmet. Then went into a refrigerated grocery store on the way home and that made me feel.... very strange. Just sitting here quietly sipping tea, curtains closed, trying to regain "normal". 

But the good news(!), just phoned the boss to find out where the equipment was and he says the chipper is in pieces on the shop floor. The guy who was coming to fix it never showed up. So our big job tomorrow - the hottest day this week - might be put off. Sweet!!!


----------



## Zale

Feeling hot hot hot. On the plus side, I've lost 8lbs.


----------



## jefflovstrom

A big rig rear ended the climber's crew truck on the 15 south in Escondido this morning. Probably the worst freeway in the morning. I was ahead of them and they were ahead of the ground crew. My foreman called me before I heard on the radio there were three crashes in that area. We were one of them. The truck they were in is a 2006 Chevy 3500 utility bed and beefed. After I hear they are all fine but the truck is damaged, I told them to exchange info and I would meet them at the job. I was thinking the damage might be worse.
It was a beautiful day.
JeffView attachment 304800


----------



## mckeetree

I got into it with Juan of Juan's First Choice Tree Care at lunch today over a rope one of his flunkies stole from a guy that contracts from me from time to time. Juan's argument was the rope didn't belong to me so why do I care and the mojado that took it had gone back to Mexico anyway and besides he felt it should have been between the contractor and his ex "employee" or at least between the contractor and him (Juan). I said I care because it was my job. I told him he should have offered to buy the guy a new rope. He says he is not offering anybody anything and I proceeded to tell him what I thought about him and his little crappy operation. Then the cat that owns the joint tells us both to get out if that is how we act. Good. I'm never eating there again anyway.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Feel like a baked potato today. Got a new chip truck. Been so busy I havent had a second to post a pic. Got some things to fix on it. had to tske off the underbelly box door cause the hinge was cracked.


----------



## Groundman One

Nice truck.

Good beard.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Feel like a baked potato today. Got a new chip truck. Been so busy I havent had a second to post a pic. Got some things to fix on it. had to tske off the underbelly box door cause the hinge was cracked.



Nice ride Jared:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mr. holden wood

2treeornot2tree said:


> Feel like a baked potato today. Got a new chip truck. Been so busy I havent had a seond to post a pic. Got some things to fix on it. had to tske off the underbelly box door cause the hinge was cracked.


 Is that a pic of you or matisyahu? Nice rig.


----------



## treeman75

L


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thanks. Cant wait till I get the box painted white and all labeled up


----------



## Grace Tree

Drum bearing went in my Morbark today. I replaced them 6 years ago, almost to the day. If it wasn't such a miserable job I'd welcome the day off. 
Phil


----------



## treeman75

I thought I had this picture thing figured out of my new phone but I can't quite figure out how to put pictures on here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I thought I had this picture thing figured out of my new phone but I can't quite figure out how to put pictures on here.



Ha ha!,,,,,,keep us posted.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

I think I might have to go back to the store and have the guy show me how to work this thing.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Feel like a baked potato today. Got a new chip truck. Been so busy I havent had a second to post a pic. Got some things to fix on it. had to tske off the underbelly box door cause the hinge was cracked.



Nice truck.


----------



## squad143

Lift worked great. Still can't get used to the bounce though.
View attachment 304820

Managed to pick up an extra tree at the first job and snagged another (neighbour's) ant the second job.
View attachment 304821

Lift looks good behind the truck. Only a 45' though. It did what was required and then some 
Think I'll rent some more before buying one though.


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

2 big spruce, just down and piled up, and three very dead POS in the woods, also just down and piled up. Finished Early! Early! Early! 

11:30am and it's already 104 degrees with the stupidity factored in. Maybe some of y'all down there can handle that, but I'm an Inuit at heart and 104 degrees is friggin' insanity to me.

Stay cool all.


----------



## treeclimber101

If I had the choice of being kicks in the nuts and head by chuck Norris or work all week in this soupy #### , I would be home sucking up air with ice on my nuts and head !


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 304895


----------



## treeclimber101

HTML:







treeman75 said:


> View attachment 304895



I see you've figured out the new phone swimmingly !


----------



## deevo

*New bucket truck*

View attachment 304921
View attachment 304922
ha ha ok well its a bit smaller. New estimate mobile/toy more like it! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jefflovstrom

deevo said:


> View attachment 304921
> View attachment 304922
> ha ha ok well its a bit smaller. New estimate mobile/toy more like it! :msp_w00t:



Cute!,,
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What did I do today? Sweated my balls off!


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> What did I do today? Sweated my balls off!



Yep I jumped in the lake after a job and was like I jumped in a hot tub the waters so warm!!! Oh well got the saw dust and sweat off for a few moments!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was 94 degrees. Good to be home. Had to go downtown San Diego. I hate downtown San Diego.
It was a beautiful day,
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Made 2 stops today, I think. Buddy called me this morning to go look at a possible crane job. Go take a look, it's a dead hickory, not a bad tree at all, accessable with his Polaris... would have to run a pretty big crane to reach the sucker, told him not to bother and just do it by hand. Stopped by one client's place to check out an ailing jap maple, looks to be coming back a little bit, gonna work on it later in the week I think; noticed some SGR's, and I believe it got whacked pretty good by japanese beetle. Met with another client while I was there, gonna go prune some sugar maple branches off his house tomorrow morning with DF. Definately a beautiful day, if you don't mind the heat and humidity.

Just reading up on the new legislature passed by the state, gonna make life that much more fun going forward. More records to keep, more money to pay out, and the hackers just keep on doing their thing, without any cares in the world.


----------



## squad143

Loooong day.

Managed to get stung by a wasp again today. This time the nest was on the ground. Also had the misfortune of a branch flicking my visor open at the exact same time as the bottom of my chain rocketed a piece of wood at my eye. No real damaged, but man did that hurt. Left a good bruise on my eyelid and my eye is tender and all red.

Finished the day doing a tree for one of the guys doing ground work for me this week. His wife made us dinner afterwards. Good meal. :msp_smile:

Had a nice dive into the lake when I got back. Water is warm, 84 degrees. Still felt nice though.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've figured out the new phone swimmingly !



yeah I think so, I think I got it figured out had much time to really play with it too much


----------



## treeclimber101

I just got a alarm on my phone that said it was tooooooo hot to use ! It read 114' on my phone


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 304974


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 304975
View attachment 304975


----------



## Zale

Heat Index of 110-115 today. Good times.


----------



## T-rain

Ok, I am on the bandwagon. . 
SRT is freaking sweet! Got to do a mild crown clean on two huge ponderosa pines this morning and usually i would isolate a limb and ascend Ddrt. But not today. Shot a super high TIP with the big shot, base tied, geared up and was up in the tree in no time thanks to my new rope walker set up. Once I finished the first tree I was able to take a big swing and get into the other tree and redirect my TIP. Once finished and on the ground it was super easy to pull my rope down, even with about 4 different redirects. The trees would have taken me at least twice as long attempting Ddrt. The consistent friction through out the whole tree was awesome too, I'm not normally used to that.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I just got a alarm on my phone that said it was tooooooo hot to use ! It read 114' on my phone



One of my guys got that yesterday....


----------



## beastmaster

T-rain said:


> Ok, I am on the bandwagon. .
> SRT is freaking sweet! Got to do a mild crown clean on two huge ponderosa pines this morning and usually i would isolate a limb and ascend Ddrt. But not today. Shot a super high TIP with the big shot, base tied, geared up and was up in the tree in no time thanks to my new rope walker set up. Once I finished the first tree I was able to take a big swing and get into the other tree and redirect my TIP. Once finished and on the ground it was super easy to pull my rope down, even with about 4 different redirects. The trees would have taken me at least twice as long attempting Ddrt. The consistent friction through out the whole tree was awesome too, I'm not normally used to that.



Ahh weedhopper, you are close to enlightenment. Stay on the path.


----------



## treeclimber101

Got to the job @7am soaked through 2 shirts and my pants , this is nutz


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Got to the job @7am soaked through 2 shirts and my pants , this is nutz



That picture looks just like me but uglier. I just got done deadwooding a pin oak. A little beat up because I wore shorts but it was alot cooler.


----------



## treeclimber101

Trimmed out some buttonwood today












then laid waste to the spruce , and replaced it with a dynamite crepe myrtle . Started saws at 7am and loaded up @12 , nice little Friday payday .


----------



## jefflovstrom

Friday, what a week. Gotta work the next 5 Saturdays to get the school district schools done before they start up again. No time during the week. 
We ran and ad for climbers and did not get one response. If I could beef up a crew, I would have a Saturday off. Oh well, 
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

Been a lazy week for me. Decided not to work the last couple of days due to the heat, plus I don't have much work anyway, so why kill myself to get these little BS jobs done? Got approval today from 1 customer on a small norway maple at her house, fun little job. Driveway I have to go up is a PITA! did it with my chevy and chipper a few years back for another neighbor, hated it then... gonna hate it even more now! But it will make for a nice, easy drag for the guys... rather than them having to pull everything uphill and 100+ feet farther. Lady is on a fixed income, so I took care of her on this deal... hopefully it will pay out in the long run. Got a call from one guy the other day (complaining about a bill I sent him I'm sure) can't wait to deal with that one tomorrow. Got a small job scheduled for the morning, kind of a PITA. Lady has her entire property FULL of flowers, so timing is essential in the sense that she NOT be there when I'm working. Got a couple branches to take off over the roof with a green groundie... only a tiny place to put things down, and the path to get stuff out is lined with flowers. What a great day that will be. But I do know that at the end she'll be itching to pay me.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

First contract climb for a new company tomorrow, those are always fun. He said 4-5 hours, so either I'm out of there in two, or there til dark, I reckon. I hate breakin in new groundies, they try and wrap my bullrope around a tree and I'm outta there.


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Friday, what a week. Gotta work the next 5 Saturdays to get the school district schools done before they start up again. No time during the week.
> We ran and ad for climbers and did not get one response. If I could beef up a crew, I would have a Saturday off. Oh well,
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



I worked the school district thing for a while. Every Sat. and Sunday for almost 6 week. It takes its toll on ya after a while.
I drove up to Crestline this morning and we craned out a fir tree in the middle of this Dr.'s 500,000.00 toy train set' Easy tree but they couldn't risk one of the little houses or train tracks getting hurt. Was home by 11:30. Got pulled over on the way down by the hyway patrol. He wrote me a fix it ticket on my truck for being to loud. It does get your attention.
I had to dig under my truck seat for my wallet. I was afraid I might get shot. I moved really slow. I think he thought I was a nut. I was saying," I'm removing my hands now." as I slowly pulled them from under with my wallet in them.
I had ropes, climbing gear, saws, pole pruners, etc. and he asked me, "you doing tree work?''. I said no roofing, I think that's when he decided to cite me.
Driving out to flagstaff Az to pick up my daughters dog and bring him back. Shes moving on campus and Can't keep him. It's a mean ass dog. Been on death row twice for biteing people. He bit me last time she was down. The things we do for our kids.


----------



## tramp bushler

ducaticorse said:


> One of my guys got that yesterday....




Seriously????

I'de be in the morgue.


----------



## tramp bushler

sgreanbeans said:


> I melted as well, pruned a maple over a deck and house. No wind what so eva. Just brutal humidity. Staying in today, not going to deal with it,will have the boys split wood under a canopy and help me around here. I hate working when its like this, everything takes twice as long, glasses fog over, sweat in the eyes, yuck.




My glasses fog over and I get sweat in my eyes at anything above 20° F if I'm working hard.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

TheJollyLogger said:


> First contract climb for a new company tomorrow, those are always fun. He said 4-5 hours, so either I'm out of there in two, or there til dark, I reckon. I hate breakin in new groundies, they try and wrap my bullrope around a tree and I'm outta there.



Well, didn't have to worry about breakin in a new groundie since he didn't show up. I hate cleaning up my own mess.


----------



## T-rain

Well, in my early morning stupor I walked into the bathroom to sit on my throne and accidentally lifted both the toilet lid and seat. I was about three inches from dunking my self before I caught the mistake. whew! It was a close one for sure. But any ways. . . about tree work. It was an easy half day today. Small cedar over the corner of a home, not much taller than 40 feet if that. we decided to catch the top to save any damage to the yard, long story short I went for a good ride. instead of letting it run the ground guys had locked it off. luckily I was prepared for a possible jolt and only one of my spurs was flung out. Still a fun and easy tree for a Saturday morning.


----------



## treeman82

Got half a small oak down this morning, and planted a 6' arborvitae. Actually wound up lowering suckers off the oak tree because of the limitted LZ. Lady came out while I was working, yelled at the groundie because he broke 1 stem on 1 flower dragging the brush out. Wound up doing some arts and crafts with the client before we left... not my first time doing that. She wanted some branches cut up in specific places so she can make sculptures out of them. Whatever. Also heard through the wood-work (not sure I trust the source though) that the town awarded the tree work contract to a new company... it's been handled by 1 or 2 guys for the last probably 20+ years. These guys got it at $175 per hour for 3 - 4 guys, bucket truck, chipper, and chip truck. Think that might be a little cheap???


----------



## Grace Tree

Replaced the drum bearings on my 2070. Ran it for a couple minutes and the drum started rubbing on on side of the housing. I'll tear it apart tomorrow and figure out what happened.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Spent about 6 hrs today bending back the side if the new truck I bought. They hauled logs in it snd bent it all to hell. Had to weld in new vertical supports, make some releaf cuts but got it almost good as new. Unfortunately this new truck has been hitting my piggy bank hard getting it fixxed up to my standards. Still got a issue with the pto


----------



## deevo

We had a major storm go through yesterday:msp_biggrin: More work coming in then I can handle.... hopefully squad 143 can help me out monday.....mostly all crane jobs trees on houses all insurance jobs! Will post some pics and maybe vids later in the week. Thousands still without power all around us.


----------



## Toddppm

deevo said:


> We had a major storm go through yesterday:msp_biggrin: More work coming in then I can handle.... hopefully squad 143 can help me out monday.....mostly all crane jobs trees on houses all insurance jobs! Will post some pics and maybe vids later in the week. Thousands still without power all around us.



Seems like you guys get hit with more damaging storms than the Midwest!


----------



## Groundman One

deevo said:


> We had a major storm go through yesterday:msp_biggrin: More work coming in then I can handle.... hopefully squad 143 can help me out monday.....mostly all crane jobs trees on houses all insurance jobs! Will post some pics and maybe vids later in the week. Thousands still without power all around us.



Yeah, we got that too. Power was off here from Friday afternoon until early Sunday morning (today). Some people won't get it back for that least a week. Lots and lots of trees uprooted. We were out yesterday and we'll be back out today. I have a few back pics, will get more today.

Be well.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman82 said:


> Got half a small oak down this morning, and planted a 6' arborvitae. Actually wound up lowering suckers off the oak tree because of the limitted LZ. Lady came out while I was working, yelled at the groundie because he broke 1 stem on 1 flower dragging the brush out. Wound up doing some arts and crafts with the client before we left... not my first time doing that. She wanted some branches cut up in specific places so she can make sculptures out of them. Whatever. Also heard through the wood-work (not sure I trust the source though) that the town awarded the tree work contract to a new company... it's been handled by 1 or 2 guys for the last probably 20+ years. These guys got it at $175 per hour for 3 - 4 guys, bucket truck, chipper, and chip truck. Think that might be a little cheap???



175 ph cheap? That is 364 thousand per year gross, no I could enjoy that!


----------



## gorman

Small Wood said:


> Replaced the drum bearings on my 2070. Ran it for a couple minutes and the drum started rubbing on on side of the housing. I'll tear it apart tomorrow and figure out what happened.



Set screws?


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> 175 ph cheap? That is 364 thousand per year gross, no I could enjoy that!



Yeah real cheap! The parts of our village contracts billed hourly are 80-100 an hour per man plus equipment...


----------



## Grace Tree

gorman said:


> Set screws?


Nope, everything was tight and all the sheves were aligned. Only thing I can figure is that the drum moved on the shaft because when I pulled the covers off the belts were still aligned. I put a couple of wedges between the drum and the housing and gave the drum a good whack and it moved over to where it should be. 'Got the mig welder out and put a bead on the joint between the drum and jam or compression bushing. If that doesn't keep it in place then it's probably new drum or drum shaft time. Not sure what that would cost but it's probably not worth it. I put some 8" maple through it to test it out and so far so good.
Phil


----------



## jefflovstrom

I love this weird weather,,,I bet Beast does too!
Beautiful day,,
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Yeah real cheap! The parts of our village contracts billed hourly are 80-100 an hour per man plus equipment...



I say this as nice as I can you would starve here  I'm lucky to get 100 per hour crew. Lucky ####er's


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> I say this as nice as I can you would starve here  I'm lucky to get 100 per hour crew. Lucky ####er's



LOL, what size crew? 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Trying to replace the multi function switch on my 98bucket truck since 2pm. Cant seem tofigure out how the ignition linkage comes apart. Anyone do this before or have a clue how to get it apart?


----------



## Groundman One

Holy Macaroni is there a lot of damage around here from Friday's storm. Trees down by the hundreds and thousands. Five emergency jobs today, back out tomorrow. We got our power back early this morning but my climber who lives five miles away won't get his back for about a week. And we had a few clients who will be very lucky to get it back in a week. They say we got hit with micro-bursts, winds coming straight down like a sledge hammer. 

Back out tomorrow. Lots and lots of this kind of thing:

View attachment 305384


And the Happy Ending. 

View attachment 305385


And this guy we have to cut up tomorrow. Big tree, fell directly opposite the house fifteen-feet away. Incredible luck.

The owner hacked at it with a Stihl 170, but you can only go so far with that saw. 

View attachment 305386


----------



## treeman82

ropensaddle said:


> 175 ph cheap? That is 364 thousand per year gross, no I could enjoy that!



If I were quoting for the same set-up I'd be about double that, maybe reduce it a little, but still a lot more than that figure.

Got a job planned for tomorrow, only took it on because I can leave DF there. Cutting a bunch of small trees out down by the water, but everything is covered with poison ivy. Got a few low suckers on 2 big oaks, but had it not been for DF I never would have taken the job. We were gonna go do it last week, but I was afraid with the heat that he would wind up in the hospital. I figure there are 2 ways to get the material out to the truck, 1. run a reverse speedline to the truck in the driveway, and 2. "Here you go DF, here's a saw and some loppers, I'll see you tonight." 

He was supposed to work with us yesterday, because that job was supposed to require some nasty digging to get a tree set. Told DF on Thursday we were working on Saturday, no response. Called and texted him several times on Friday, got a response late afternoon he couldn't work, he had to go labor 50 miles away for crap money with some mexicans. Told him I was counting on him to be there, he said he'd see what he could do. Didn't hear from him until 6:30 Saturday morning "I'm working for the guy today" great, I made do because I had already made alternate arrangements. 8:00 I get another text from him "I meant to say that I was working with you." Stupid stupid stupid. Told him to go hang out with the mexicans. I sure hope he shows up tomorrow. If he has to carry the material out, it's going be a solid 500+ foot drag, and he's gonna be picking up probably 100' in elevation.


----------



## treeman75

I have been pretty busy, just normal tree work, nothing too interesting. Friday night I took my two boys to a tractor pull, its amazing the power and what they do to them. Saturday morning I bid a couple and collected a couple checks. After that I went on a poker run with the American Legion, there was 176 bikes. Today I took a nap and went to a birthday party.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 305421

This is my youngest son with his cupcake.


----------



## treeman75

Its going to be short week of work for me, we are leaving for the blackhills wed morning. Im thinking about bringing my bike, Sturgis will pretty much be going on. Anyone else on here going to be out there this next week?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> If I were quoting for the same set-up I'd be about double that, maybe reduce it a little, but still a lot more than that figure.
> 
> Got a job planned for tomorrow, only took it on because I can leave DF there. Cutting a bunch of small trees out down by the water, but everything is covered with poison ivy. Got a few low suckers on 2 big oaks, but had it not been for DF I never would have taken the job. We were gonna go do it last week, but I was afraid with the heat that he would wind up in the hospital. I figure there are 2 ways to get the material out to the truck, 1. run a reverse speedline to the truck in the driveway, and 2. "Here you go DF, here's a saw and some loppers, I'll see you tonight."
> 
> He was supposed to work with us yesterday, because that job was supposed to require some nasty digging to get a tree set. Told DF on Thursday we were working on Saturday, no response. Called and texted him several times on Friday, got a response late afternoon he couldn't work, he had to go labor 50 miles away for crap money with some mexicans. Told him I was counting on him to be there, he said he'd see what he could do. Didn't hear from him until 6:30 Saturday morning "I'm working for the guy today" great, I made do because I had already made alternate arrangements. 8:00 I get another text from him "I meant to say that I was working with you." Stupid stupid stupid. Told him to go hang out with the mexicans. I sure hope he shows up tomorrow. If he has to carry the material out, it's going be a solid 500+ foot drag, and he's gonna be picking up probably 100' in elevation.



I think you and DF are either related or the same guy.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## beastmaster

My Wife and I just got back from flagstaff with the dog. 631 miles one way. We hit thunderstorms all though the desert. Its hard traveling with my wife. She's afraid of of everything, and I fear nothing. We bicker the whole way. She things I'm the worse driver there ever was. She drives alright but won't go over 50 MPHI really liked flagstaff. Lots of conifers. Anybody in flagstaff need a good guy I'm ready to move. We stopped at a casino and lost the customary $40 bucks. 
I made the whole trip on Cheetos and red bull . I'm not feelling real good, need to eat some real food. 
Got a full week ahead of me. Some nice take downs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Anybody by Tooele, Utah? Got a Marine bud that lives there, has some cottonwoods that need love.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Did a bid yesterday..........I knew the hood and really didn't want to go, but I did. Surnuff, dudes a big ol fat quack. Wants me to flat side this huge oak that is growing next to his huge oak, dey been dis way fur long freakin time. I told him that I wouldn't do that, and that he is just setting up for more growth with topping cuts made. Dude didn't care if f'ing tree dies, just wants it off of his property line. Douche. Tells me that I need to be cheap if I want the work. So I give him a big fat price! I just knew that it would be something like this. 
Slaying 2 dead cherrys today. Its Monday, Longmire is on tonight........killer show.


----------



## TreeAce

I hate having employees. I only have two and they are generally ok but this morning there is a mystery sickness and they both call off. great. I often wish I was into a business that I could handle all on my own. No workers needed. Sounds wonderful. I feel like its to late for that though cuz I figure I am set into a direction that i cant easily change. Maybe I could if I tried hard enough. I wonder if my town could handle another flower shop? The good news is that when I called the customer that was scheduled for today it went good. I was dreading the call because hes been waiting a long time but his reaction surprised me. Turns out the dude was in the septic biz for 45 years and has had more than his share of employee troubles. He understood. And he also understands I cant safely remove his willow tree alone. I told him friday and he said ok. So i guess it kinda worked out....but i am still pissed and I dont believe my guys are sick by any honest means. I havnt missed a days work due to illness in many years. wonder why?


----------



## Groundman One

8:42 am. Waiting for my (spoiled rotten) climber to show up. Already had five emergency calls this morning for damage from last Friday's storm.

Good money, though. No complaints.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeAce said:


> I hate having employees. I only have two and they are generally ok but this morning there is a mystery sickness and they both call off. great. I often wish I was into a business that I could handle all on my own. No workers needed. Sounds wonderful. I feel like its to late for that though cuz I figure I am set into a direction that i cant easily change. Maybe I could if I tried hard enough. I wonder if my town could handle another flower shop? The good news is that when I called the customer that was scheduled for today it went good. I was dreading the call because hes been waiting a long time but his reaction surprised me. Turns out the dude was in the septic biz for 45 years and has had more than his share of employee troubles. He understood. And he also understands I cant safely remove his willow tree alone. I told him friday and he said ok. So i guess it kinda worked out....but i am still pissed and I dont believe my guys are sick by any honest means. I havnt missed a days work due to illness in many years. wonder why?



Chimney sweep?


----------



## treeclimber101

Shoulda taken some before and after pictures to fully appreciate what a dump the back of this Bank of America was at 7am , we tore the #### outta it thorns thistle 6ft high dead and fallen trees , and then there was the trash , beer bottles out the ass condoms and syringes all kinda #### that makes a homeless man woods paradise ! I said #### the trash , I am not gonna clean that #### up , they can hire some kid to walk around with a nail on a stick for that










I have a boss on this one , he wasn't thrilled with me when I said #### you and the trash ........ A brief silence ........ And then a laugh with " hey man you really found condoms? " I was like yea man and almost stump ground a water bottle full of piss , you ####head ! He apologized and said the next work order will make up for this one


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeclimber101 said:


> Shoulda taken some before and after pictures to fully appreciate what a dump the back of this Bank of America was at 7am , we tore the #### outta it thorns thistle 6ft high dead and fallen trees , and then there was the trash , beer bottles out the ass condoms and syringes all kinda #### that makes a homeless man woods paradise ! I said #### the trash , I am not gonna clean that #### up , they can hire some kid to walk around with a nail on a stick for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a boss on this one , he wasn't thrilled with me when I said #### you and the trash ........ A brief silence ........ And then a laugh with " hey man you really found condoms? " I was like yea man and almost stump ground a water bottle full of piss , you ####head ! He apologized and said the next work order will make up for this one



Too funny! I was working for a guy, had an out of town lot clearing job. Asked for two guys to volunteer to go out of town, motel room, meals, etc. Our two laziest guys jumped on it, and spent the next two days filling trash bags full of what you're talking about ahead of the shredder. Karma....


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> Too funny! I was working for a guy, had an out of town lot clearing job. Asked for two guys to volunteer to go out of town, motel room, meals, etc. Our two laziest guys jumped on it, and spent the next two days filling trash bags full of what you're talking about ahead of the shredder. Karma....



I was pissed my friend .........not the kinda pissed like when you spill a new hot coffee,the kinda pissed that makes you wanna get back In the truck drive and find someone kinda pissed , I hadn't seen this place other then a few email pics from early July .......


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ya see a used condom next to a bottle of MD 20/20 and a syringe and just have to wonder at the thought processes going on there.


----------



## Groundman One

More emergency jobs from last Friday's storm. Nothing special workwise, everything pretty standard, but one poor guy had the entire forest behind his house demolished. Dozens and dozens of mature trees laid flat, all in the same direction. But his mosquito tent enclosure on his back deck was still there. Weird. Waiting for my climber to send me the pics he took on his iPhone. 

Back out tomorrow for emergency jobs, but I think Wednesday we're back on schedule - unless the phone rings again.


----------



## treeman82

DF sent me a text at 12:33 am saying that he would actually show up. What a nice guy. Dropped his ass off at this job from hell with all the essential tools, and went down the road with my main man Zach to do a nice roof line clearing job, plus dead wood 1 big black oak. Finished that at 12:00, stopped back, DF was doing quite well. Picked up lunch, and went back to quickly prune the 2 big oaks. Got all that stuff done by 3:00. Took Zach back to his place, and returned to the job. Stayed there to help DF until about 6:00. Got it pretty much done. Client was home... says he forgot his checkbook in NY. What a nice guy. Kept harping on some small extras too... kind of pissed me off given that I wasn't getting paid anytime soon. Got DF back to the yard, took off to check out a job at a friend's house, and dump some rakings off the truck. About half way to my buddy's house I'm sitting at a light ready to get on the highway, hear a bad noise coming from the front end. Got a hole in the tire. Had a heck of a time getting a tow, gonna go tomorrow morning, pick up 2 new tires. Wonderful.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> DF sent me a text at 12:33 am saying that he would actually show up. What a nice guy. Dropped his ass off at this job from hell with all the essential tools, and went down the road with my main man Zach to do a nice roof line clearing job, plus dead wood 1 big black oak. Finished that at 12:00, stopped back, DF was doing quite well. Picked up lunch, and went back to quickly prune the 2 big oaks. Got all that stuff done by 3:00. Took Zach back to his place, and returned to the job. Stayed there to help DF until about 6:00. Got it pretty much done. Client was home... says he forgot his checkbook in NY. What a nice guy. Kept harping on some small extras too... kind of pissed me off given that I wasn't getting paid anytime soon. Got DF back to the yard, took off to check out a job at a friend's house, and dump some rakings off the truck. About half way to my buddy's house I'm sitting at a light ready to get on the highway, hear a bad noise coming from the front end. Got a hole in the tire. Had a heck of a time getting a tow, gonna go tomorrow morning, pick up 2 new tires. Wonderful.



I don't know what to say, 
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

I just sat outside had a smoke leaned on the hood of my truck and listened to why I chose a career outdoors , I mean there are a lot of awesome summer sounds......... frogs , crickets and all the nighttime noise ! Good nite all


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeman82 said:


> DF sent me a text at 12:33 am saying that he would actually show up. What a nice guy. Dropped his ass off at this job from hell with all the essential tools, and went down the road with my main man Zach to do a nice roof line clearing job, plus dead wood 1 big black oak. Finished that at 12:00, stopped back, DF was doing quite well. Picked up lunch, and went back to quickly prune the 2 big oaks. Got all that stuff done by 3:00. Took Zach back to his place, and returned to the job. Stayed there to help DF until about 6:00. Got it pretty much done. Client was home... says he forgot his checkbook in NY. What a nice guy. Kept harping on some small extras too... kind of pissed me off given that I wasn't getting paid anytime soon. Got DF back to the yard, took off to check out a job at a friend's house, and dump some rakings off the truck. About half way to my buddy's house I'm sitting at a light ready to get on the highway, hear a bad noise coming from the front end. Got a hole in the tire. Had a heck of a time getting a tow, gonna go tomorrow morning, pick up 2 new tires. Wonderful.



At least you didn't find a tick when ya got home, or get distracted by girls in bikinis, it could have been worse. :msp_wink:


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I just sat outside had a smoke leaned on the hood of my truck and listened to why I chose a career outdoors , I mean there are a lot of awesome summer sounds......... frogs , crickets and all the nighttime noise ! Good nite all



I know what you mean. I do some work for a few cemetaries and always enjoy it or you just have a great day and realize how lucky you are. We got to the yard at 7am and got back to it tonight at 8:30, it was a long day but its not that bad when we have most of the toys to make as easiest as possible.


----------



## Red Amor

yeeeaaah izzsooofarrrrrengreat tobealive :msp_biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

*Hmmm...*



Red Amor said:


> yeeeaaah izzsooofarrrrrengreat tobealive :msp_biggrin:



Must be somethin' in the water :0


----------



## treeman82

Up early, figured I'll get out there and get the tire situation fixed. Gonna rain all day from the looks of things. Oh well, at least I have all day now. I've been meaning to get all new tires for the dodge for a while, but $ has been a little tight, and I figure it has to be a $3,000 job, or darn close to it. At a minimum I have to do the 2 fronts. One front blew out yesterday at 6:30, so I know I have to do both. Figures with all the places I take that thing (though I am darn careful) I would get a hole in the tire on a regular old city road. Called a local towing company last night in hopes they could get me a mile up the road to my friend's place so I could deal with it there, but they are idiots.... or at a bare minimum their answering service is brain-dead. Called a customer of mine whose family runs a diesel mechanic shop, can you recommend somebody? Next thing I know the owner of the biggest heavy towing / hauling company around is calling me up "I'm on my way." Asked him what I owed, seeing as how last time I had to get towed by a truck that size it was around $600, just had to throw him a benji and that's all... so I really can't complain on that end.


----------



## Pelorus

*Auction purchase*

Bought this little truck close to a month ago, and a buddy did the vinyl lettering last night. 
It has a considerable thirst for gas compared to my poor ole Tundra, but no regrets.....yet, lol.

View attachment 305531


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out on the cherry's, both dead, first one, the big one close to the house, eazy peasy. The 2nd one, the smaller one away from anything, not so much. Thru on the spikes, tie in, in a hack berry next to it, got to step onto it, bury my gaff in the wood, uh oh, go to stick the other one in, bury it 2. Slowly make it up the tree, just step onto the gaff and "kathunk" straight in, all the way. Actually have to pull hard to get them out. It was small, but it could still tear some stuff up,maybe 20" at dbh, got up to the main crotch, about 25-30ft up, had a co dom, back one is small so I go to cut it with my silkey, it maybe 5", it has a slight lean back out away, get about 1/4 into it and it goes on its own, no peel, just breaks away! So then I am thinking really hard about this, I am tied in to a good tree, but the swing and hit will suck! Set a line via poles and launch the top half into the yard. Thing explodes into a bazillion little pieces. Set another line and dropped the rest of the thing. Used the 461 and it moved thru the wood like it was cutting air. Had about 5 inches of holding wood left when it let go. Could not believe that thing was still standing. Its been a while since I have been in a tree that rotten, good thing it had decent trees around it. It was a "dangerous tree" I should have made a instructional vid. I have to thank AA for his vid on how to do this, I couldn't have done it with out him wink2


----------



## treeman75

Im spending the day with my two main guys driving around showing them the jobs they have to do while im gone. I was real tired last night so I wasnt going to get an early start this morning. I get up at 7:30am and the small town I live in has the dam water shut off! You would think they would send ya a notice or something!


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> Im spending the day with my two main guys driving around showing them the jobs they have to do while im gone. I was real tired last night so I wasnt going to get an early start this morning. I get up at 7:30am and the small town I live in has the dam water shut off! You would think they would send ya a notice or something!



Small towns don't do that it's to much trouble for them !! :help:


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, what size crew?
> Jeff



1 and a half


----------



## ropensaddle

luckydad said:


> Small towns don't do that it's to much trouble for them !! :help:



If he was up at 5 he would of heard the neighbors #####ing about it and known


----------



## treeclimber101

It's not just a small town thing , they shut our water and lights off cable , phone , sewer ..... How dare those dirtbags expect to be paid every month ...... I have people that still owe me money from snow and ya don't see me bringing back or anything lol ...... The nerve !


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> It's not just a small town thing , they shut our water and lights off cable , phone , sewer ..... How dare those dirtbags expect to be paid every month ...... I have people that still owe me money from snow and ya don't see me bringing it back or anything lol ...... The nerve !



WTF tapatalk is fuqed up today


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeclimber101 said:


> It's not just a small town thing , they shut our water and lights off cable , phone , sewer ..... How dare those dirtbags expect to be paid every month ...... I have people that still owe me money from snow and ya don't see me bringing back or anything lol ...... The nerve !



Lol, back in my intemperate youth, I actually did that to a deadbeat customer, went over at three in the morning and plowed the whole culdesac into his drive. Not sure he got out til spring.


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> Lol, back in my intemperate youth, I actually did that to a deadbeat customer, went over at three in the morning and plowed the whole culdesac into his drive. Not sure he got out til spring.



I dropped a tree back in someone's driveway 10 years ago and blocked there #### up so tight they couldn't go to work , however in the process I smashed the gayrage door and cracked the apron , but boy ohhhh boy I got satisfaction outta that , so much that paying my 500 .00 deductible was not a ##### at all . Still got a mechanics lien on that house for 1500.00 and a gain 1percent a year til its paid , I hope they don't sell that house until I'm 60 or so , the day of settlement I will be there at the table with my hand out


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Had a guy last year call me, told me had a pine he couldn't drop himself. Had a bid for 850 to climb and get down, leave the mess. Said if I could do it for 750 it was mine. Sent a couple pics and I'm thinking looks like you could drop it from where he took the pic, and if not, easy climb, so I said ok. Got there at about 3 on a saturday, set a rope and dropped the tree with at least a foot to spare on either side. He loved me til it was time to write the check. 750 was a great deal as long as he thought I was going to have to climb it. I told him he wasn't just paying for that tree, he was paying for the last 10,000 trees too.


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> Had a guy last year call me, told me had a pine he couldn't drop himself. Had a bid for 850 to climb and get down, leave the mess. Said if I could do it for 750 it was mine. Sent a couple pics and I'm thinking looks like you could drop it from where he took the pic, and if not, easy climb, so I said ok. Got there at about 3 on a saturday, set a rope and dropped the tree with at least a foot to spare on either side. He loved me til it was time to write the check. 750 was a great deal as long as he thought I was going to have to climb it. I told him he wasn't just paying for that tree, he was paying for the last 10,000 trees too.



People think they are slick , I tapped on his door one nite for 45 minutes , watched them walk around the house and all , called the lady at her work for a month until I got a harassment letter , the best was they got a check minus my deductible of which was owed to them by me , they couldn't even cash that until I endorsed it since it written to them with my name on it . I waited until I was court ordered ,then I signed Mighty Mouse buck in red pen , the judge tried to #### with me until they got a new check , 4800 in damage and cleanup costs , in the meantime I managed to get the Lien through the state . It was some smart thinking on my part it bought me the time I needed to really stick it into them ####s deep


----------



## NCTREE

Worked with a climber buddy today, slayed some birch trees. Humid as hell! might as well just pissed all over myself.

View attachment 305588


----------



## Groundman One

A few more emergency jobs today from last Friday's storm. Nothing big. But gave an estimate of $12,500 for a lady who got McSpanked big time. 

Dozens on the ground, dozens standing cracked and broken, and dozens uprooted. What a mess.

View attachment 305619

View attachment 305620


Did a small emergency job this morning for a regular customer. The guy keeps bees and makes his own mead. He gave us a glass a few years ago and it was great. Last year we each got a jar of honey. But today we each got a whole bottle of mead. What a tip! And the guy's workshop is one of the most beautiful spots I've ever seen. 

View attachment 305622

View attachment 305621


----------



## Groundman One

Oh my. We're under a severe thunderstorm watch for the next few hours. 

There are lots(!) of people who still don't have their power back from the last one. 

Off in the distance, I hear it. _"Badaboom. Beeg badaboom."_


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Groundman One said:


> Oh my. We're under a severe thunderstorm watch for the next few hours.
> 
> There are lots(!) of people who still don't have their power back from the last one.
> 
> Off in the distance, I hear it. _"Badaboom. Beeg badaboom."_



She was kinda hot, wasn't she


----------



## Groundman One

TheJollyLogger said:


> She was kinda hot, wasn't she



Yes. 

Yes she was.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna start a big euc removal either tomorrow or thursday,,4 eucs,, lot of firewood. Gonna cut it up and deliver it,,
I will post pics tomorrow.
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> It's not just a small town thing , they shut our water and lights off cable , phone , sewer ..... How dare those dirtbags expect to be paid every month ...... I have people that still owe me money from snow and ya don't see me bringing back or anything lol ...... The nerve !



The bill is paid, they have main street all tore up replacing pipes.


----------



## treeman75

Well its 5am and i dont hear any #####ing outside yet. We have the camper packed and almost ready to hit the road.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Where ya heading out too?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Slayed a pretty big dead cottonwood. It was for a church, so I gave them a break. Had a huge LZ, so I went big. Was going to dump it at the leaders, but the wind was blowing in the exact direction that I didn't want it too and it was gusting pretty good, so I went up a little higher. Fun tho, don't get to go too big very much. Thing had to be about 100', but very little brush. In and out in 4 hours. Laid the trunk over, cut it into 4 pieces and loaded it out. Everything was fine until I sent the boys to dump, they call and the battery is dead on the dump trailer, the booster we carry is also dead aaaaannnnnnnnnd they got a big aas log wedged tight into the trailer. FML! Had to go rescue them!
Pastor comes out, thanks me and then tells me he had big green bid it. They told him 2 days and 2300.00. I got a G for it and was completely done (dump fiasco) in 5 hours. 2 days huh!


----------



## deevo

Groundman One said:


> More emergency jobs from last Friday's storm. Nothing special workwise, everything pretty standard, but one poor guy had the entire forest behind his house demolished. Dozens and dozens of mature trees laid flat, all in the same direction. But his mosquito tent enclosure on his back deck was still there. Weird. Waiting for my climber to send me the pics he took on his iPhone.
> 
> Back out tomorrow for emergency jobs, but I think Wednesday we're back on schedule - unless the phone rings again.



Here too man.....have some good pics from all the crane work we have been doing, if I get time will post em later. Still doing insurance jobs into next week and maybe the next! The damage in some parts is nothing I have ever seen before large scale wise. Ran into Pelorus aka Dave today looking at a whopper of a job we are starting tomorrow. New mini I bought has been so awesome this week clearing debris and loading the chipper etc.... This is by far the biggest storm damage and work wise $$$$ I have seen in a long time. All the tree co's are swamped around here which is awesome!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 305792
View attachment 305793
View attachment 305794
View attachment 305795


----------



## deevo

View attachment 305796
View attachment 305797
View attachment 305798
View attachment 305799

One of dozens we did with the crane, 60 ton here. 8500lbs of maple, 3 slings. New mini getting its work out!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 305800
View attachment 305801

Last of it....sorry if some are out of order....not much sleep since Friday night!


----------



## treeclimber101

I did a 1/8 of a mile of deadwood removal and elevation of white pine and Norway spruce. , it sucked covered in poison ivy and a very busy road we did almost 40 yards of material







found this ..... Again got the #### stung out of myself






good news is the heat wasn't bad at all today


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a totally beautiful day!
I went and checked out our job that I need to put a crew on Monday. The timing kinda sucks because I hate going into four crews. That is too spread out for me.
Anyway, four big eucs in the open space in the middle of an apartment complex. No way a crane is gonna get in there. They are aware that there may be turf damage,,We arranged to dump on site but haul the wood. I got a guy to take it. I am going there tomorrow to plan it, I will get some before pics.
Sure is nice weather!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> Here too man.....have some good pics from all the crane work we have been doing, if I get time will post em later. Still doing insurance jobs into next week and maybe the next! The damage in some parts is nothing I have ever seen before large scale wise. Ran into Pelorus aka Dave today looking at a whopper of a job we are starting tomorrow. New mini I bought has been so awesome this week clearing debris and loading the chipper etc.... This is by far the biggest storm damage and work wise $$$$ I have seen in a long time. All the tree co's are swamped around here which is awesome!



Was neat to see you today. The poor bugger next door where we were working got hammered bad. At least 35-40 large trees snapped off or uprooted in the immediate vicinity of his cottage, in addition to the couple on his roof. His ins. broker suggested to him that he might want to consider not putting a claim in because he has a $500 deductible on his policy. He told me he told that dingbat that she doesn't have an f'n clue what is going on!


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Was neat to see you today. The poor bugger next door where we were working got hammered bad. At least 35-40 large trees snapped off or uprooted in the immediate vicinity of his cottage, in addition to the couple on his roof. His ins. broker suggested to him that he might want to consider not putting a claim in because he has a $500 deductible on his policy. He told me he told that dingbat that she doesn't have an f'n clue what is going on!



Ha ha yeah thats funny, the one we are starting tomorrows a for sure tear down. Foundations shattered, walls buckled etc.... Gonna be a big big $! Give the new mini a work out! Incredible damage all along there eh Dave? Did you like all those pines with the tops blown out on coopers falls road? Insane! I will get a pic of that tomorrow! My assistants liked Graydons guys Hair and beard! lol My girls thought that was a wig! Talking about it on our way home!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 305815
View attachment 305816
View attachment 305817
View attachment 305818


I don't know how I had time to take these with everything going on the last few days but got a couple of the mini in action!


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> Ha ha yeah thats funny, the one we are starting tomorrows a for sure tear down. Foundations shattered, walls buckled etc.... Gonna be a big big $! Give the new mini a work out! Incredible damage all along there eh Dave? Did you like all those pines with the tops blown out on coopers falls road? Insane! I will get a pic of that tomorrow! My assistants liked Graydons guys Hair and beard! lol My girls thought that was a wig! Talking about it on our way home!



Yeah, that lad can sure grow hair alrighty. First time I met him was on a multi spruce removal job, and he was wearing shorts! And I kinda wondered if he maybe enjoyed pain. He doesn't get paid much, but he does work hard, and is not obnoxious. :hmm3grin2orange:
Hope that pine plantation owner catches a break at the next tax assessment. Ditto for those cottage owners.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> View attachment 305815
> View attachment 305816
> View attachment 305817
> View attachment 305818
> 
> 
> I don't know how I had time to take these with everything going on the last few days but got a couple of the mini in action!



I didn't know you bought a mini thing looks sweet. If your still looking for a new grinder I'm gonna let a 2013 44hp diesel bandit go we just said screw it and ordered a 115hp bandit 2900 a new all hydro unit. With the other 2900 we never use it, it only has 50 hours. Never left outside


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Where ya heading out too?



Black hills


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> View attachment 305815
> View attachment 305816
> View attachment 305817
> View attachment 305818
> 
> 
> I don't know how I had time to take these with everything going on the last few days but got a couple of the mini in action!



I have the same mini, they sure make life easier! I will never be without one again.


----------



## gorman

What do people do with wood out in SoCal? Other than grinding it up? Do they burn cord wood? And if so, what does a cord or wood go for?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Matt, I really think u should just send me all that extra gear that ya having laying around, ya know, give your more space in the shop. Just send it on down, ill take it sight unseen. See what I do for friends!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a hiccup yesterday, had a storm damage locust to deal with, had been sitting on it as the HO is a friend and he could wait. Has 2 leaders busted up and laying in the tree, one over the house, its small, but enough to damage the roof. I get the big one out, no problem, after it was gone, it exposed a large totally dead branch directly over the house, under the busted one. CHIT! Totally screws my plan. If I go out there and start messin with the broken one, it would have knocked the dead one loose, if I took out the dead one, the broken one would swing free back into me. No matter how I ran thru it in my mind, I was in a bad spot and for sure, would get hit. Sat there for a bit running thru all the options I have to rig it. Funny how a kid can enlighten you. "Dad, why don't you go get the bucket truck and just go over the house from the other side, then you can swing it with out getting hit". Smart kid! I should have taken it to the job, but was trying to save gas. So, that's we we gunza do today. Wanted to do it yesterday, but had a important bid for a new Deere Exec, early,that I didn't want to miss. Big boss at Deere always sending work my way, love that guy!
So we are heading that way this am. Better safe than sorry and paying for a gutter and some shingles or a trip to the ER. 
Bid turned out to be a big deal, going back today to finish it. He is looking for a little sunlight for his grass, got a chitload of trees. So I am going to camp out for a bit, around noon, to see the orientation of the sun to the yard.....thru the trees. That way I know exactly what I need to do to get some sun down there. Got some land clearing and several removals on the deal as well. Should be a nice week long job
All stay safe and have fun.


----------



## RDAA

sgreanbeans said:


> Slayed a pretty big dead cottonwood. It was for a church, so I gave them a break. Had a huge LZ, so I went big. Was going to dump it at the leaders, but the wind was blowing in the exact direction that I didn't want it too and it was gusting pretty good, so I went up a little higher. Fun tho, don't get to go too big very much. Thing had to be about 100', but very little brush. In and out in 4 hours. Laid the trunk over, cut it into 4 pieces and loaded it out. Everything was fine until I sent the boys to dump, they call and the battery is dead on the dump trailer, the booster we carry is also dead aaaaannnnnnnnnd they got a big aas log wedged tight into the trailer. FML! Had to go rescue them!
> Pastor comes out, thanks me and then tells me he had big green bid it. They told him 2 days and 2300.00. I got a G for it and was completely done (dump fiasco) in 5 hours. 2 days huh!



I used to have problems with my dump trailer battery being dead all the time or the mini 15 amp fuse being blown. I went to our local heavy truck repair shop and got a 150 amp circuit breaker for underneath the hood of the truck. Next got a male and female roll tarp plug in connector for the trailer and the truck side. Finally ran 6ga cable from the batteries to the back of the truck. The trailer hasn't failed me yet this season not being able to be dumped.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got into a fun two day deal here. Broke out the old chipper for a good test run and weight issues trying to start on this steep ####in driveway. Rigged out a rotten poplar spar to start then got after the nasty hickory. Big spread on the rotten old #### but pretty straightforward. Put the little chevy to task pulling the dump trailer up the hill but all went very well. Going after the small hemlocks and the codom oak tomorrow.

View attachment 305884

View attachment 305885

View attachment 305886


----------



## Zale

This morning felt like a early fall day. Very strange weather for this time of year but I will take it. Its nice to climb all day and not worry about having heat stroke.


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> I didn't know you bought a mini thing looks sweet. If your still looking for a new grinder I'm gonna let a 2013 44hp diesel bandit go we just said screw it and ordered a 115hp bandit 2900 a new all hydro unit. With the other 2900 we never use it, it only has 50 hours. Never left outside



Demo both, we just bought the 87 hp, the extra hp was almost unnoticeable on the 115hp 2900


----------



## luckydad

MarquisTree said:


> Demo both, we just bought the 87 hp, the extra hp was almost unnoticeable on the 115hp 2900



Pics plz !!opcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> What do people do with wood out in SoCal? Other than grinding it up? Do they burn cord wood? And if so, what does a cord or wood go for?



Depending on the wood, average $400 a cord. Euc, oak, avocado,olive and alder are easy to get rid of.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Just got home from work and this jumped on my door




ugh!


----------



## treeclimber101

:waaaht::waaaht:


sgreanbeans said:


> Matt, I really think u should just send me all that extra gear that ya having laying around, ya know, give your more space in the shop. Just send it on down, ill take it sight unseen. See what I do for friends!



He moves through machines like I youst to run through #####es


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> I didn't know you bought a mini thing looks sweet. If your still looking for a new grinder I'm gonna let a 2013 44hp diesel bandit go we just said screw it and ordered a 115hp bandit 2900 a new all hydro unit. With the other 2900 we never use it, it only has 50 hours. Never left outside



Ya man..... i was to demo it for a big job we had in the books last Monday before the storm hit. Well lets just say it came in very handy and could not of demo'd it at a better time...... It has saved us so much time this week it's not even funny! I have some good pics of todays jobs. I might be booked with insurance jobs up until the end of August from this storm thats how much damage and devastation hit around here! People who weren't at their cottages last week are now just coming up and finding out the damage done and making claims. There aren't enough adjusters to even look at the piles of claims coming in. Some roads are just being opened up and many areas are still without hydro. I am in the midst of hiring a few more groundies, grinder operators but for now no stumps being done until we get caught up with storm work. Have to say this week has been very tiring ( I shouldn't be on here right now!lol) but very rewarding to say the least!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Ya man..... i was to demo it for a big job we had in the books last Monday before the storm hit. Well lets just say it came in very handy and could not of demo'd it at a better time...... It has saved us so much time this week it's not even funny! I have some good pics of todays jobs. I might be booked with insurance jobs up until the end of August from this storm thats how much damage and devastation hit around here! People who weren't at their cottages last week are now just coming up and finding out the damage done and making claims. There aren't enough adjusters to even look at the piles of claims coming in. Some roads are just being opened up and many areas are still without hydro. I am in the midst of hiring a few more groundies, grinder operators but for now no stumps being done until we get caught up with storm work. Have to say this week has been very tiring ( I shouldn't be on here right now!lol) but very rewarding to say the least!



Hopefully Canadian insurance companies pay faster then here in the states


----------



## deevo

View attachment 305902
View attachment 305903
View attachment 305904
View attachment 305905

Todays destruction! Mini was awesome, we pulled off a 30' section of maple that was hung up in a tree and barely made the machine work. Now the fights on to get to it first to be the operator! Matt in the pic has been on it 3 days straight! First pick was after 2.5 hours of clearing other trees and s$%t just to get at that!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 305906
View attachment 305907
View attachment 305908
View attachment 305909

8 trees total removed from the cottage....it's a rebuild as the foundations cracked, walls buckled, roofs demolished!The white pine was 36"dbh and the oak that was on the other side was 34" dbh. Lots of weight the little old building just got hammered!
Fun day!


----------



## Groundman One

Emergency jobs... emergency jobs... emergency jobs... 

Eleven straight days, the last 6 1/2 all emergency jobs since last Friday's storm. I'm hungry and I'm tired. And I think unless there is an honest to God emergency job tomorrow, I'm telling anyone who calls to go _(insert colourful text here)_, I'm staying in bed and watching movies. They can wait until Monday to have their shrub shribbed or their tree trobbed. 

But today was more wires on trees (or is that trees on wires?) and a couple of big ass maples that crashed on a guy's lawn. We're good for a solid week at his place, when we find the time. The roots of that big maple snapped back mighty quick. It was a lot of fun. That guy is going to have ten-years of firewood given the destruction at his place. 

View attachment 305900

View attachment 305910


On the plus side, got some new gear today. 150' of pull rope and cool storage bag. $350 with tax. Nice clean setup. And enough room left in the bag for gloves and odds and ends. New gear is fun! 

View attachment 305912


----------



## deevo

Groundman One said:


> Emergency jobs... emergency jobs... emergency jobs...
> 
> Eleven straight days, the last 6 1/2 all emergency jobs since last Friday's storm. I'm hungry and I'm tired. And I think unless there is an honest to God emergency job tomorrow, I'm telling anyone who calls to go _(insert colourful text here)_, I'm staying in bed and watching movies. They can wait until Monday to have their shrub shribbed or their tree trobbed.
> 
> But today was more wires on trees (or is that trees on wires?) and a couple of big ass maples that crashed on a guy's lawn. We're good for a solid week at his place, when we find the time. The roots of that big maple snapped back mighty quick. It was a lot of fun. That guy is going to have ten-years of firewood given the destruction at his place.
> 
> View attachment 305900
> 
> View attachment 305910
> 
> 
> On the plus side, got some new gear today. 150' of pull rope and cool storage bag. $350 with tax. Nice clean setup. And enough room left in the bag for gloves and odds and ends. New gear is fun!
> 
> View attachment 305912



Awesome, now go get that dirty! Seems like you guys were last in line to get the storm that went through here down to you in Quebec!


----------



## Groundman One

deevo said:


> Awesome, now go get that dirty! Seems like you guys were last in line to get the storm that went through here down to you in Quebec!



Dirty?!? But it's all red and clean and really cool looking. 

Yeah, that storm ripped the shizzle out of this place. We're backed up with work into October with all the damage. This is the worst we got hit since the Great Ice Storm of '98. The scope of the damage is awesome. There are people still without power, but almost all are back on.

How are you guys doing?


----------



## deevo

Groundman One said:


> Dirty?!? But it's all red and clean and really cool looking.
> 
> Yeah, that storm ripped the shizzle out of this place. We're backed up with work into October with all the damage. This is the worst we got hit since the Great Ice Storm of '98. The scope of the damage is awesome. There are people still without power, but almost all are back on.
> 
> How are you guys doing?



Same...... everybody around here is swamped until late August mid September. It's hard telling people (aside from insurance work which I am only doing) that we can't make it and to call someone else which they will get told the same thing! :msp_wink: Oh well maybe the hacks might get some work and buy new wild things and nylon yellow ropes! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Groundman One

deevo said:


> Same...... everybody around here is swamped until late August mid September. It's hard telling people (aside from insurance work which I am only doing) that we can't make it and to call someone else which they will get told the same thing! :msp_wink: Oh well maybe the hacks might get some work and buy new wild things and nylon yellow ropes! :msp_w00t:



Oh man, we have hacks coming out of the woodwork here. Same thing happened in '98. Every guy with money to buy a saw suddenly became a _"Dangerous removal our specialty!"_ tree company. And more than a few sunk serious coin into a some might fancy gear - F350s with top of the line custom company paint jobs - towing brand spanking new Vermeer 1000s that they ended up selling down the road when they realized that the big money from emergency work only lasts a few weeks or months at best, and then it's back to just making a living and they realized they still had to pay for all that expensive shizzle they bought.

_Dreamers..._ :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Same...... everybody around here is swamped until late August mid September. It's hard telling people (aside from insurance work which I am only doing) that we can't make it and to call someone else which they will get told the same thing! :msp_wink: Oh well maybe the hacks might get some work and buy new wild things and nylon yellow ropes! :msp_w00t:



I am coming up !


----------



## Bandit Man

Climbed outta the timber and into town. 
Rotted center on silver maple, large limbs over the house. Typical around here. HO was a cute single nurse. I said "Give me you're number, and I'll send you an invoice". 
Some jobs pay on the front end, and on the back end 
View attachment 305928

View attachment 305929


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I am coming up !



Hey earlier this week I would of welcomed you. Even just a few saws and the basics! Cranes and the mini have been doing a majority of the grunt work! It's been awesome!


----------



## deevo

Bandit Man said:


> Climbed outta the timber and into town.
> Rotted center on silver maple, large limbs over the house. Typical around here. HO was a cute single nurse. I said "Give me you're number, and I'll send you an invoice".
> Some jobs pay on the front end, and on the back end
> View attachment 305928
> 
> View attachment 305929



Nice, did you Murph that old sucker?>:msp_w00t:


----------



## deevo

Groundman One said:


> Oh man, we have hacks coming out of the woodwork here. Same thing happened in '98. Every guy with money to buy a saw suddenly became a _"Dangerous removal our specialty!"_ tree company. And more than a few sunk serious coin into a some might fancy gear - F350s with top of the line custom company paint jobs - towing brand spanking new Vermeer 1000s that they ended up selling down the road when they realized that the big money from emergency work only lasts a few weeks or months at best, and then it's back to just making a living and they realized they still had to pay for all that expensive shizzle they bought.
> 
> _Dreamers..._ :msp_biggrin:



Ha ha you are so right on! What takes those bozo's 2 days to do we are knocking out in a few hours! lol drive by and smile at them! They have to let their wild things cool down when they overheat or blow up and fix them!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Took somes pics of four eucs to remove.
Jeff
View attachment 305939
View attachment 305940
View attachment 305941
View attachment 305942
View attachment 305943


Gonna start on a smaller one tomorrow because it's Friday. This place is getting total remake. A lot of wood,,ug.
Jeff


----------



## Bandit Man

deevo said:


> Nice, did you Murph that old sucker?>:msp_w00t:



LOL! Two of the big street side limbs were "Murphed" right to the ground, no question ! Good call!


----------



## treeman82

Did a small norway maple removal for this one older lady first half of the day. The tree was nice and easy, bombed nice little pieces, and my rock star groundie had no problems keeping up with me. Only crappy part of the whole job was the driveway. The house has a tiny little parking area at the top, which is through a bunch of gardens and what not. So we took the chipper around the street and used a neighboring driveway, which was the terrible part. The driveway is really tight, I knew going in it would not be fun because I used it a few years back for another house. Put the pintle on the front of my chevy to get the chipper up there, and that was TIGHT. Turned the chevy around, and blew chips into that. Dodge Vader would have never fit up that driveway, let alone with the chipper. Finished up another job after lunch, and actually got a check! Went back to the little old lady's place this evening to get paid, she's all happy, wound up getting a call from another customer up the road, they had my payment ready as well. I had chipped a very small pile of brush for them on Monday, so they baked me a cake today, freakin awesome. That lady is a great baker, cook meh, but GREAT baker. Also looked at a job for the old lady's neighbor... no money. They want to prune 4 medium sized oak trees over the house, 1 small oak by the road, and prune / guy 2 oaks behind the house. Told them $2,000, they can't swing it.... been going through quite a bit of this lately.


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Depending on the wood, average $400 a cord. Euc, oak, avocado,olive and alder are easy to get rid of.
> Jeff



Wow. That's a really good price compared to here.


----------



## [email protected]

*Cord prices*



gorman said:


> Wow. That's a really good price compared to here.



Yeah up here, we're lucky to get 70.00/cord.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Woke up to rain, chiyaaat!


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Demo both, we just bought the 87 hp, the extra hp was almost unnoticeable on the 115hp 2900



That's good to know because there is a nice price difference.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I can get mesquite for $120.00 a cord, wonder what that could go for in Cali. Hmmm, thinkin roadtrip....


----------



## treeclimber101

This is what we are doing today .... Figures we get the trees in the wires while the twp. Baboons do all the pole clip and light work


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Been busy here, not much time for anything else.

View attachment 306014


View attachment 306015


View attachment 306016


Needed some rest today.


----------



## ducaticorse

Busy month, here are some pics.


----------



## ducaticorse

Some more


----------



## ducaticorse

Oh, And Fridays will be hald days for the rest of the season. Cant get nothing done around here after noon time.. I cancelled a bid to day at a location 10 miles away because at 1500 it was an hour and a half drive to get there. Motherfuk that chit.


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

Nothing!

And I did it very, very well.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> I can get mesquite for $120.00 a cord, wonder what that could go for in Cali. Hmmm, thinkin roadtrip....



A full cord or face cord?
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> A full cord or face cord?
> Jeff



He said full cord


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> Busy month, here are some pics.



Nice... what size cranes that? seeing he didn't have any counter weights on. Good stuff:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Nice... what size cranes that? seeing he didn't have any counter weights on. Good stuff:msp_thumbup:



60 ton. Slick little number. That tree was surrounded by service lines too as you can see.


----------



## ducaticorse

Flame away, this is one taken same day from the crane pics that I made my new profile pic on fb LOL...


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> He said full cord



:msp_scared: Is it 4x4x8?
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> :msp_scared: Is it 4x4x8?
> Jeff



I'd friggin eat a cord of my wood before I sold it for that money.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pretty easy day for me today. Made my employee work his but off. Good thing becausr I was about to fire him. He is still close to the chopping block. 

Worked for the local bobctat dealer today. I used there equipment and dug off the sod and replaced it with chips as so they dont have to move equipment for mowing. The ground was so hard a skid loader wouldnt dig it so I used a brand new bobcat e80 excavator. It still had the plastic on the seat and ceiling. The skid loader only had 192 hrs on it. Nice having a whole tool chest at your disposal.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sorry for the bad grammar. Posting from my phone with fat fingers.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I know, it's crazy, but as long as they're selling, I'm buying. He said, full cord, which usually means the full 4*4*8 around here. What do ya think that would bring out in Cali, Jeff? It is really nice mesquite. It's all I cook on. I am seriously looking at doin a few road trips and letting the wood pay for it. I could probably bring a truckload out there, sell it by the stack and pay for the whole trip.


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> 60 ton. Slick little number. That tree was surrounded by service lines too as you can see.



another genius in our midst. has the counterweights on the crane can't take the two minutes it takes to pin them up and add a large safety factor to the job.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> I'd friggin eat a cord of my wood before I sold it for that money.



Yeah, Anyway, I have seen and know that a 'cord' for one guy is not a 'cord' to the other guy. I even know a guy that sits on the side of the road out here that says a 'cord' fit's in a full size pick up,, they bet on the buyers not knowing what the size of a 'cord' is.
A face cord is 2x4x8. People for the most part here are very particular about their wood. Really. 
We are not in the wood business so we give it away,, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sorry for the bad grammar. Posting from my phone with fat fingers.



Get off the phone! 
Get home!
That rhymes.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> another genius in our midst. has the counterweights on the crane can't take the two minutes it takes to pin them up and add a large safety factor to the job.



Crane was well within chart for the picks with the weight it had pinned. Don't be a #### and be talking about geniuses and what not when you're obviously not one yourself. I could add a large safety factor by coating my walls in rubber padding so when I drink I don't risk hurting myself, but that's not necessary either.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> I know, it's crazy, but as long as they're selling, I'm buying. He said, full cord, which usually means the full 4*4*8 around here. What do ya think that would bring out in Cali, Jeff? It is really nice mesquite. It's all I cook on. I am seriously looking at doin a few road trips and letting the wood pay for it. I could probably bring a truckload out there, sell it by the stack and pay for the whole trip.



You said road trip, I read you.
Are you serious? $70 bucks?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

More arguing I miss that !


----------



## deevo

let me fix these up!


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> let me fix these up!



6+2 north!! Get yer pics straight!!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 306146
View attachment 306147
View attachment 306148
View attachment 306149


----------



## deevo

306153[/ATTACH]View attachment 306154
View attachment 306155
View attachment 306156

80 ton crane full counterweights, full extension on a pretty good angle and still picked 9200lbs of white pine. last pic was still attached at the shoreline ( was an uproot) 39" at the trunk, earth slammed back down and looked like it never uprooted after I made my cut. Roof and house suffered extensive damage, whole roofs toast and a lot of the trusses buckled from the weight. Ok I need sleep, posted same pics 3 times! Sorry fellas


----------



## treeman82

Went to a small pruning job this morning, the lady insisted that she wanted to be there when I did the job. Supposed to be 4 branches; 2 on a red oak in front of the house, 1 on a black birch over a white pine, and 1 dead branch on a black oak behind the house. She added on SEVERAL hours worth of work that I did not have time for. Told her I'd come back during the week when she's not around. Stopped down the road, picked up a check from one client, wound up getting a job from one of their neighbors... quick sugar maple; drop, chip brush, cut up wood. Hopefully that one works out alright, wood is pretty ugly. Stopped by the job from hell, dropped off invoice, messed around for about 2 hrs the lady kept complaining..  Dropped off chipper, picked up trailer and got grinder. Given a 2890 rc to mess around with for the weekend. Did 2 jobs with it tonight, definately an improvement over the last RC unit i ran, but still prefer the rayco rg100.


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> Crane was well within chart for the picks with the weight it had pinned. Don't be a #### and be talking about geniuses and what not when you're obviously not one yourself. I could add a large safety factor by coating my walls in rubber padding so when I drink I don't risk hurting myself, but that's not necessary either.



It also looks like you are doing dead lifts where its not like he cant put it back down if the scale starts getting close to the red. I wouldn't be skeered 60t is a lot of crane. We are pushing to get our own stick but still are unclear on who or when yet. the local dealer really has me leaning to a 40t national.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> You said road trip, I read you.
> Are you serious? $70 bucks?
> Jeff



No, $120.00 a cord. I'm gonna call him monday and confirm. What do you think mesquite would go for in cali?


----------



## chief116

mattfr12 said:


> It also looks like you are doing dead lifts where its not like he cant put it back down if the scale starts getting close to the red. I wouldn't be skeered 60t is a lot of crane. We are pushing to get our own stick but still are unclear on who or when yet. the local dealer really has me leaning to a 40t national.



Which one of ducati's pictures looked like a dead lift to you?


----------



## chief116

Yesterday was bees and an emergency job with a split white oak














Some other trees from past jobs


----------



## mattfr12

chief116 said:


> Which one of ducati's pictures looked like a dead lift to you?



All the ones of the roof. might eff the roof up a lil by putting it back down but sure beats layin that terex on its side.

or maybe im just seeing it wrong looked like some big breaks on that wood so I figured the tree uprooted or onto a roof but maybe im seeing it wrong.

most of those picks are slug horizontal I hope pieces of pine trunk aren't going horizontal after a vertical pick.


----------



## luckydad

mattfr12 said:


> All the ones of the roof. might eff the roof up a lil by putting it back down but sure beats layin that terex on its side.
> 
> or maybe im just seeing it wrong looked like some big breaks on that wood so I figured the tree uprooted or onto a roof but maybe im seeing it wrong.
> 
> most of those picks are slug horizontal I hope pieces of pine trunk aren't going horizontal after a vertical pick.



Y'all are talking about 2 different pic ..


----------



## mattfr12

luckydad said:


> Y'all are talking about 2 different pic ..



Probably that's makes sense


----------



## squad143

Had a really busy week. Was going to help Deevo, but had promised myself and crew to Mike (MC Tree). Sorry Devon.

Worked the same storm, but different area. Cottage country just east of Norland. Man did they get hammered. Worked min 14 hr days all week. No internet up there and very little cell coverage. No power for most of the week. Generators running everywhere.
Absolutely no access for crane or bucket truck. All removals done old school. - Except for the mini which worked its heart out.


----------



## squad143

Tons of jobs like this: 
Before:
View attachment 306273

Aerial view after:
View attachment 306274

Ground view:
View attachment 306275


----------



## squad143

Spent three hours clearing the driveway on this job, just to get to the cottage
View attachment 306277

View attachment 306278

View attachment 306279

Lots more work once we get there
View attachment 306280

View attachment 306281


----------



## ducaticorse

Can't believe no one has given me copious amounts chit fir a total lack off ppe in my last picture.


----------



## squad143

This one just clipped the propane tank. Moved the tank a couple of feet.
View attachment 306283


Another large pine tree stopped short of hitting a cottage. We took out the red pine on the left as well as the maple it was laying into. The birch beyond the red pine will have to come down, but at a later date...... when we have more time.
View attachment 306284


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Y'all are talking about 2 different pic ..



Hey Chris, shoot me a pm. I want to link up with you on fb. Got a tin of nice pics of the truck. Lost yer number when I switched phones..


----------



## squad143

ducaticorse said:


> Can't believe no one has given me copious amounts chit fir a total lack off ppe in my last picture.



What you talking about.........?

You have your safety rain cap on. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

TheJollyLogger said:


> No, $120.00 a cord. I'm gonna call him monday and confirm. What do you think mesquite would go for in cali?



He coulda put on the extra counterweights , I see DBs point but if he's good why bother ? And over the back ?


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Can't believe no one has given me copious amounts chit fir a total lack off ppe in my last picture.



#### the hard hat !!!! You better stop doing steroids before your #### shrivels up !


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Crane was well within chart for the picks with the weight it had pinned. Don't be a #### and be talking about geniuses and what not when you're obviously not one yourself. I could add a large safety factor by coating my walls in rubber padding so when I drink I don't risk hurting myself, but that's not necessary either.


sorry being so late to respond. never claimed to be a genius. merely an observation that the provisions for a greater safety factor were there, readily usable and the operator chose not to. i sure you would not chose the most dangerous method of tree removal if a safer and easier option was available to you, would you? don't know an awful lot about trees, but have been operating cranes just over 40 yrs. now and pretty much try to use every option to make it safer for the people that hire our services. there are many variables when hoisting trees, and although you say the pick was within the chart (apparent because the crane still has the shiny side up) what if conditions changed-i bet the operator would be glad at that point that he had excess capacity. you would be too because the climber usually gets hurt also when there is a crane/tree accident. have a safe day and stay out of the rubber room.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> He coulda put on the extra counterweights , I see DBs point but if he's good why bother ? And over the back ?



I suppose u can never be too safe, but there wasn't even a remote need for the cw with this specific op. I just don't get y some are so quick to make judgemental comments when they don't have the info needed to do so properly.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> No, $120.00 a cord. I'm gonna call him monday and confirm. What do you think mesquite would go for in cali?



About $350 to $400. Mesquite is harder to get here.
Jeff


----------



## Grace Tree

Hometown Summerfest parade. Put the wife and grand kids up in the lift. Threw out 80 bucks worth of candy and a bunch of tote bags. Fun day, despite the rain.
View attachment 306295

Phil


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> About $350 to $400. Mesquite is harder to get here.
> Jeff



Hmmm......


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hmmm......



Jeff, If you are serious and want to take a risk,,,
Google the BBQ restaurants that use mesquite, alder for the seafood restaurants.
Jeff


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> I suppose u can never be too safe, but there wasn't even a remote need for the cw with this specific op. I just don't get y some are so quick to make judgemental comments when they don't have the info needed to do so properly.



PM me who you used i'm curious! That's a big truck, I like how nimble the grove I've been running is for its size. 3 axles, and it fits as many places as the national I used to run.

As for the PPE, let he without sin cast the first stone. If I had a nickel for every ppe violation i'm guilty of in the past year alone I could retire before I turn 30.


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Took somes pics of four eucs to remove.
> Jeff
> View attachment 305939
> View attachment 305940
> View attachment 305941
> View attachment 305942
> View attachment 305943
> 
> 
> Gonna start on a smaller one tomorrow because it's Friday. This place is getting total remake. A lot of wood,,ug.
> Jeff



Started,,This the first one,, a lot of wood..
Jeff 
View attachment 306313
View attachment 306316


----------



## mattfr12

Small Wood said:


> Hometown Summerfest parade. Put the wife and grand kids up in the lift. Threw out 80 bucks worth of candy and a bunch of tote bags. Fun day, despite the rain.
> View attachment 306295
> 
> Phil



I love that rig i wanna put a light bar on my truck in the worst way i have a truck and tow magazine in by the crapper i just haven't decided on one yet. look into the firestone ride right air bags for that van i put them on all my trucks now. man what a difference when towing like 285.00 for a set they are like 5k helper springs that are air bags. makes a truck like that ride like a cadillac when towing.


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> I suppose u can never be too safe, but there wasn't even a remote need for the cw with this specific op. I just don't get y some are so quick to make judgemental comments when they don't have the info needed to do so properly.



Because its the internet and everyone is a genius on here. Thats why i just stay out of it anymore and usually just read unless someone i like is posting. If not i usually let the usual crew flame regular guys questions and pictures.


----------



## Grace Tree

mattfr12 said:


> I love that rig i wanna put a light bar on my truck in the worst way i have a truck and tow magazine in by the crapper i just haven't decided on one yet. look into the firestone ride right air bags for that van i put them on all my trucks now. man what a difference when towing like 285.00 for a set they are like 5k helper springs that are air bags. makes a truck like that ride like a cadillac when towing.


Thanks. Light bar makes a difference when trying to back in with traffic. My trailer guys recommended the bags but by that time I was tired of spending money. Might put them on over winter.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I suppose u can never be too safe, but there wasn't even a remote need for the cw with this specific op. I just don't get y some are so quick to make judgemental comments when they don't have the info needed to do so properly.



I've learned working with different crews over the years , just about everyone has there own twist on what's right safe and efficient . When I bump into strong personalities now I just stop and ask them to show me there way . Then sometimes I laugh in there face , other times I learn


----------



## ducaticorse

Small Wood said:


> Thanks. Light bar makes a difference when trying to back in with traffic. My trailer guys recommended the bags but by that time I was tired of spending money. Might put them on over winter.
> Regards,
> Phil



I was thinking of bagging a ranger or dakota so I could put a .75 ss sander in the bed with a load of salt and a 6.5-7ft plow up front. The city drives I do in the winter generally call for something smaller than a full size pickup. Dont want to crack a frame though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had to make a new boom end cover today because mine cracked in half and feel apart. Luckily I had a piece of 1/4" plex I glass laying around.


----------



## mikewhite85

View attachment 306566


Baby girl born yesterday morning. Lucienne White. 8lbs 3 oz and 19.5" long. Childbirth is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. God is very gracious. Gonna stay home from work tomorrow to be with mom and baby. The boys are trimming some big chinese elms.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 306566
> 
> 
> Baby girl born yesterday morning. Lucienne White. 8lbs 3 oz and 19.5" long. Childbirth is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. God is very gracious. Gonna stay home from work tomorrow to be with mom and baby. The boys are trimming some big chinese elms.



Congrats, and welcome to the big adventure!


----------



## mattfr12

Small Wood said:


> Thanks. Light bar makes a difference when trying to back in with traffic. My trailer guys recommended the bags but by that time I was tired of spending money. Might put them on over winter.
> Regards,
> Phil



They are under 300$ I put a fancy wireless compressor on my duramax which made the whole kit like 650 it had a one gallon air tank. But just a regular kit is Like 450$ with inboard compressor .

I took out my regular suspension and did all air bags on my pickup if I go to 150psi its like a 4 inch lift kit. Deflated when parked like a Mexican low rider. But I can haul 4 ton in the bed no probl with zero squat.


----------



## Red Amor

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 306566
> 
> 
> Baby girl born yesterday morning. Lucienne White. 8lbs 3 oz and 19.5" long. Childbirth is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. God is very gracious. Gonna stay home from work tomorrow to be with mom and baby. The boys are trimming some big chinese elms.



Yes it is an amasing experience
Its wakes a god man up to how wonderful woman are particularly your woman
GOD bless them both mother n child 
congratulations olson


----------



## sgreanbeans

Congrats Mike! Soon they will be stealing your sticky gloves and your unscratched safety glasses, your socks, work shirts, boots, keys to the trucks....!

Going light today. Got a couple removals out in the boonies, taking just the F-150 with gear in the back, all material gets thrown in the ravine. 
Praying I get a call today to start a big reno tomorrow. Should be there a week. It would be a nice change, been doing nothing but small prunes and small removals, driving all over, will be nice to camp out and save some fuel. Worked on my landscape all weekend. Transplanted many trees and shrubs, trying to make natural fencing to block the view of my back lot from the street and to keep my neighbors from staring at me when I am cooking on da BBQ. Not sure what the deal is, why they stare. It may be the pink g-string and flip flops.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 306566
> 
> 
> Baby girl born yesterday morning. Lucienne White. 8lbs 3 oz and 19.5" long. Childbirth is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. God is very gracious. Gonna stay home from work tomorrow to be with mom and baby. The boys are trimming some big chinese elms.



God bless you brother!! They are what it is all about! Congrats!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman82

Went to a Yankees game yesterday with a friend. One of my clients called me on Friday morning to see if I wanted 2 free tickets. Sure, why not? Had a good time aside from the overpriced food. Today I helped a friend at his place, took down some small BS trees by the road, 1 dead spruce in the back yard, and an ash tree he was worried about. Went to dump a load of chips at this one dump spot I've been using for the last 2 years; older lady just wants to extend the property a little bit, so we dump chips and whatever there, then bring over a loader to push the piles back as needed. A few times she has had some storm damage, or trees that die, I just go there and take care of it for her at no charge. Well I go up there today, her daughter comes up to me (who is visiting for a few days from down south)... no more dumping, we hired somebody to put up a fence, bring in soil, and do some landscape work. WTF???? the way it sounded was as if they had hired the ####head who has been dumping JUNK there for a while. Went back later on to talk with the old lady, she assured me that nothing was going on aside from her children causing problems. Then I dropped my stuff off at the yard in the afteroon, I had allowed DF to take my dump truck on Saturday so that he could get rid of a bunch of crap from his apartment... stupid SOB left the window open, I'm sure the rain got in there yesterday... oh well, he'll pay for that this week.


----------



## warejn

I checked out a clearing job for a home builder and just got the job I bid yesterday. Bonus was I got a new flip line in the mail, played baseball with my kid and picked up a fresh bottle of fireside bourbon. A good day for sure.


----------



## Tree Pig

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 306566
> 
> 
> Baby girl born yesterday morning. Lucienne White. 8lbs 3 oz and 19.5" long. Childbirth is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. God is very gracious. Gonna stay home from work tomorrow to be with mom and baby. The boys are trimming some big chinese elms.




Congrats Mike... Blessed with a daughter too... you will find that truly is a delight... until she gets about 13 then look out.


----------



## warejn

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 306566
> 
> 
> Baby girl born yesterday morning. Lucienne White. 8lbs 3 oz and 19.5" long. Childbirth is the most amazing thing I have ever seen. God is very gracious. Gonna stay home from work tomorrow to be with mom and baby. The boys are trimming some big chinese elms.



Congrats, I am going to have a daughter in about 7 days.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had a lousy day yesturday. 

Employee wasnt moving fast enough nor doing good enough of a job. I wasnt mean but I told him about it. He decied to just make up excusses instead of just redoing it. I went redid it.

Get to next job. I was working out back and he was out front. Didnt see him for a while. Went out front. All his stuff was gone. He quit and got a ride home without saying a word. 

Then the tranny went out on my 3/4 ton dodge on the way home. Just had it in the trans shop last month to fixthe electronics. Wtf


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a lousy day yesturday.
> 
> Employee wasnt moving fast enough nor doing good enough of a job. I wasnt mean but I told him about it. He decied to just make up excusses instead of just redoing it. I went redid it.
> 
> Get to next job. I was working out back and he was out front. Didnt see him for a while. Went out front. All his stuff was gone. He quit and got a ride home without saying a word.
> 
> Then the tranny went out on my 3/4 ton dodge on the way home. Just had it in the trans shop last month to fixthe electronics. Wtf



What a punk aas! Just bailed with out saying a word! We gotz names for dos types, they called beeeyatches.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Heading out in to that sweet job,biggie reno, last night went up there to sign and the HO tells me that his neighbor wants the same thing, phukinA! I get that, and do it right after this one, then I am taking August off! Not really, but I could and having that feeling as almost as good! I might stay in and work on this damn house tho! Try to look out for family, then they bite the hand that feeds them. Should have never let my POS brother in law move in to this house when we went to Cali. Man, its amazing at how much damage a pig can cause in a few months.


----------



## MarquisTree

ducaticorse said:


> I suppose u can never be too safe, but there wasn't even a remote need for the cw with this specific op. I just don't get y some are so quick to make judgemental comments when they don't have the info needed to do so properly.




Not pinning the counter weights you have on the deck makes no sense. It takes almost as long to push the buttons to change the computer config as it does to pick them up.
If an accident ever happened all parties would be judged harshly.
Those kinds of "shortcuts" dont make sense


----------



## dbl612

MarquisTree said:


> Not pinning the counter weights you have on the deck makes no sense. It takes almost as long to push the buttons to change the computer config as it does to pick them up.
> If an accident ever happened all parties would be judged harshly.
> Those kinds of "shortcuts" dont make sense



obviously there are some informed members here. be advised that crane accidents in general reflect on all arborist's insurance rates, not just the ones that have accidents. the insurance companies don't have those big buildings by accident, customers pay for them with policy premiums.


----------



## ducaticorse

OMG. Once again, we were well within chart. "obviously there are some informed members here" Really with that crap DB?? So am I a ####ing idiot then now? Next time Ill just not post the picture... BTW DB, never got that message you sent, my inbox was full.


----------



## jefflovstrom

One of our 441's burnt a hole in the piston today.
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> OMG. Once again, we were well within chart. "obviously there are some informed members here" Really with that crap DB?? So am I a ####ing idiot then now? Next time Ill just not post the picture... BTW DB, never got that message you sent, my inbox was full.



its dbl and i will send it again.


----------



## ducaticorse

jefflovstrom said:


> One of our 441's burnt a hole in the piston today.
> Jeff



Heh heh! (In my best Nelson voice). I fried a piston in my 046 last year. Aint cheap doing those over with STIHL parts!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Heh heh! (In my best Nelson voice). I fried a piston in my 046 last year. Aint cheap doing those over with STIHL parts!!!



It was not even 2 years old,, sucks.
I am guessing the fuel filter clogged some while constantly refilling.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Long day today. Started at 6:30am and just now walked in the door. Wasnt to bad of a day till the transmission shop cskled and saif they need to rebuild my tranny at a tune of $3500. Ouch. It only lasted 60k miles since the last rebuild. Wtf. Dam dodges. Signed 2 more jobs today. Cant complain on work load. I have been out 3-4 weeks since spring time.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Long day today. Started at 6:30am and just now walked in the door. Wasnt to bad of a day till the transmission shop cskled and saif they need to rebuild my tranny at a tune of $3500. Ouch. It only lasted 60k miles since the last rebuild. Wtf. Dam dodges. Signed 2 more jobs today. Cant complain on work load. I have been out 3-4 weeks since spring time.



That sucks. I have been liking my dodge, I got 17mpg coming back from the black hills.


----------



## Tree Pig

ducaticorse said:


> Heh heh! (In my best Nelson voice). I fried a piston in my 046 last year. Aint cheap doing those over with STIHL parts!!!



honestly meteor pistons are a great answer... I have had one in a 660 for 2 years now with no issues and only $40 or $50 for piston and rings.


----------



## mattfr12

Climbed a super dead pos today Davey put the tag on it years ago but said it was to dead to climb.


----------



## mckeetree

mattfr12 said:


> Climbed a super dead pos today Davey put the tag on it years ago but said it was to dead to climb.



No way I'm letting my guys go up that. You that broke or what.


----------



## treeman82

Had the retard and the rock star today for what is going to be a 2 day job. Told the moron; just worry about getting the brush out, they will pay you to sit here all week and haul the wood out. What does he do? He starts hauling the wood out. No truck for wood, so he just piles it in the road. Tried to walk some branches away from a bush, and off my winch... he doesn't listen, bent one of the fairleads. Stupid SOB. On the bright side of things, there is probably 15,000 lbs of wood that he will be carrying out of there, maybe 50 lbs at a time, and it all has to go up, and down, and then back up stairs! My rock star... kid did awesome today, really smooth roping out some huge pieces of black birch over a 2 mil home w/ slate roof and nowhere to set stuff down. Kid did a GREAT job. Also heard from the HOA I used to work for. I got canned after the board changed around and I didn't get along with the people in charge. One of my clients just took a position and wants a bid for this descent sized dead hickory... see what happens.


----------



## mattfr12

mckeetree said:


> No way I'm letting my guys go up that. You that broke or what.



I went up it. Required no rigging I figured it would scare some put it on the ground in four cuts. We took some precautionary measures its hard to see from the pictures but I drilled a anchor in about 25ft up and attached it to a nearby tree on the opposite of the severely rotten side. There is a way to handle every tree those little buggers pull in big money because most guys won't touch them. If someone is unfamiliar with how dead wood like that reacts then they should stay far away they can be death traps. You don't want hinges pulling it side to side as pieces come off that's for sure.

Easy money done in less than 30 minutes. There are some I won't mess with but a lot of trees that dead are still pretty strong.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Had the retard and the rock star today for what is going to be a 2 day job. Told the moron; just worry about getting the brush out, they will pay you to sit here all week and haul the wood out. What does he do? He starts hauling the wood out. No truck for wood, so he just piles it in the road. Tried to walk some branches away from a bush, and off my winch... he doesn't listen, bent one of the fairleads. Stupid SOB. On the bright side of things, there is probably 15,000 lbs of wood that he will be carrying out of there, maybe 50 lbs at a time, and it all has to go up, and down, and then back up stairs! My rock star... kid did awesome today, really smooth roping out some huge pieces of black birch over a 2 mil home w/ slate roof and nowhere to set stuff down. Kid did a GREAT job. Also heard from the HOA I used to work for. I got canned after the board changed around and I didn't get along with the people in charge. One of my clients just took a position and wants a bid for this descent sized dead hickory... see what happens.




you totally crack me up!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## BC WetCoast

mattfr12 said:


> Climbed a super dead pos today Davey put the tag on it years ago but said it was to dead to climb.



That's one of those OSHA approved ball caps?


----------



## ducaticorse

BC WetCoast said:


> That's one of those OSHA approved ball caps?



Ushulda had extra counterweights retard...


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> I went up it. Required no rigging I figured it would scare some put it on the ground in four cuts. We took some precautionary measures its hard to see from the pictures but I drilled a anchor in about 25ft up and attached it to a nearby tree on the opposite of the severely rotten side. There is a way to handle every tree those little buggers pull in big money because most guys won't touch them. If someone is unfamiliar with how dead wood like that reacts then they should stay far away they can be death traps. You don't want hinges pulling it side to side as pieces come off that's for sure.
> 
> Easy money done in less than 30 minutes. There are some I won't mess with but a lot of trees that dead are still pretty strong.



You forget, everyone on here knows exactly wtf is going on regardless of where they are in the country and how little they know about the situation. Hafl the wise ass key board cowboys on this site alone would get a crotch stomp from me in person.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> I went up it. Required no rigging I figured it would scare some put it on the ground in four cuts. We took some precautionary measures its hard to see from the pictures but I drilled a anchor in about 25ft up and attached it to a nearby tree on the opposite of the severely rotten side. There is a way to handle every tree those little buggers pull in big money because most guys won't touch them. If someone is unfamiliar with how dead wood like that reacts then they should stay far away they can be death traps. You don't want hinges pulling it side to side as pieces come off that's for sure.
> 
> Easy money done in less than 30 minutes. There are some I won't mess with but a lot of trees that dead are still pretty strong.



I go up some of those as well, gotta know da wood. BUT! MAAAAAAAATT! HARDHAT!!!!  Cant dink dez udder dudes for it when u guyz dont do it eidder


----------



## sgreanbeans

Crotch stomp............that sounds horrible. inowannahaveacrotchstomp

Started biggie reno, it was pretty freakin cool, all 3 boys out and Steven, my long term padawan. It was nice to see them in action. Many freakin years of preachin' in da ears is paying off. Spelled out the plan and they attacked. I just orchestrated them. Had a big ball of steam going, and a little bit of rain, then the bottom fell out and we got soaked. Done by 10:30 A.M. DAMMIT! 

Went on a bid last night for a clients mom. O M F G, This lady was just full of doom and gloom. Major accidental deaths on the property. 2 of 3 sons, killed on site. Husband, killed on site. DOG!!! KILLED ON SITE! Living (last) son, fell of roof and smashed head on cement steps, almost died! WTF! I don't want to work there, I want to live!


----------



## mckeetree

BC WetCoast said:


> That's one of those OSHA approved ball caps?



Hey, if you are climbing old dead, rotted away at the base trees why not go all the way.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> No way I'm letting my guys go up that. You that broke or what.



He has IBS and an apparent death wish.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> He has IBS and an apparent death wish.



About 20 years ago I remember a job I wouldn't do unless we could take down two fences to get a bucket in. The customer didn't want us to take the fences down and that was the end of that. A month or so later this guy that used to do some tree work around here comes up to me at a gas station and ask why we turned that tree down. I told him my feelings. He says he is going to do it and make some serious coin on the job...I stood there and endured all the "gotta know the tree" deal for a couple of minutes. Man, that joker did it alright. That damn thing broke off right at the base with him about 40 feet up. Amazingly, all it did best I remember was break both his arms and dislocate a shoulder.


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## mattfr12

Willow we are doing right now it's GBS also don't have a death wish just am not to scared to take care of sketchy trees.


----------



## mattfr12

How's that for rotten we usually don't remove healthy trees.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> You forget, everyone on here knows exactly wtf is going on regardless of where they are in the country and how little they know about the situation. Hafl the wise ass key board cowboys on this site alone would get a crotch stomp from me in person.



Umm please for your benefit do not try to crotch stomp me I hate diggin holes


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> About 20 years ago I remember a job I wouldn't do unless we could take down two fences to get a bucket in. The customer didn't want us to take the fences down and that was the end of that. A month or so later this guy that used to do some tree work around here comes up to me at a gas station and ask why we turned that tree down. I told him my feelings. He says he is going to do it and make some serious coin on the job...I stood there and endured all the "gotta know the tree" deal for a couple of minutes. Man, that joker did it alright. That damn thing broke off right at the base with him about 40 feet up. Amazingly, all it did best I remember was break both his arms and dislocate a shoulder.



I've done thousands of sketchy trees. However if I turn one down no one better try it as it will surely not end well. I was danger tree crew for our power company 13 years and they almost always waited until the dern things were powder post but all day 300 days of year taking out dead half uprooted trees you learn to adopt tricks. Of course now its my insurance so if its real sketchy and I mean real, they can pay for a crane or get someone else. The dead one matt was in really though rotten was manageable imo. If he had to go to top no but to bomb out a few limbs no big deal.


----------



## dbl612

mattfr12 said:


>


knowledge+crane makes for a safe job. looks good.


----------



## mattfr12

dbl612 said:


> knowledge+crane makes for a safe job. looks good.



Thnx as to others dead trees need to be assessed by a lot of things the situation is always different. If you where not there pictures are not enough to judge.

We have never turned down a tree bid myself out of a few because if crane rental but there is always a way.

Parking a bucket next to them sometimes is pretty close in the danger level.


----------



## mattfr12

Big effin stump we are almost done I can't wait for the 2900 to arrive.


----------



## mattfr12

sgreanbeans said:


> I go up some of those as well, gotta know da wood. BUT! MAAAAAAAATT! HARDHAT!!!!  Cant dink dez udder dudes for it when u guyz dont do it eidder



I know I let guys slide on the hard hat sometimes depends on what's going on usually. Our oldest climber is 51 and I gotta glue the thing to his head to keep it on


----------



## treeclimber101

I took a welcome break this week to go landscaping , it truly makes me happy to have a chance to plant and add to a yard , sometimes I only feel like I am taking away












I am proud of this one , took almost 400 plants and trees to build and damn near 10 days


----------



## treeclimber101

No hard hat needed to put down 3/6" goose egg ! Right???? Or maybe I should worry about a bird ####ting in my hair :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Crotch stomp............that sounds horrible. inowannahaveacrotchstomp
> 
> Started biggie reno, it was pretty freakin cool, all 3 boys out and Steven, my long term padawan. It was nice to see them in action. Many freakin years of preachin' in da ears is paying off. Spelled out the plan and they attacked. I just orchestrated them. Had a big ball of steam going, and a little bit of rain, then the bottom fell out and we got soaked. Done by 10:30 A.M. DAMMIT!
> 
> Went on a bid last night for a clients mom. O M F G, This lady was just full of doom and gloom. Major accidental deaths on the property. 2 of 3 sons, killed on site. Husband, killed on site. DOG!!! KILLED ON SITE! Living (last) son, fell of roof and smashed head on cement steps, almost died! WTF! I don't want to work there, I want to live!



Obviously the house is on a Indian burial ground. I would stay away.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> You forget, everyone on here knows exactly wtf is going on regardless of where they are in the country and how little they know about the situation. Hafl the wise ass key board cowboys on this site alone would get a crotch stomp from me in person.



A crotch stomp ? That sounds kinky ........ But whatever passes the time


----------



## MarquisTree

http://liarcatchers.com/blog/?p=12277
We refused to climb this punky dead ash, told the customer we needed to bring in a huge crane or make bucket truck access somehow. The customer found someone who had no problem sending his climber up the tree.


----------



## ducaticorse

MarquisTree said:


> Insurance Fraud Woburn, Mass. Tree Service Co. Owner Pleads Guilty | Liar Catchers Blog
> We refused to climb this punky dead ash, told the customer we needed to bring in a huge crane or make bucket truck access somehow. The customer found someone who had no problem sending his climber up the tree.



Lol, wc is just the beginning. Now he's got to deal with the irs and his liability insurer too. And he must've been a real DB to catch six months served.


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> http://liarcatchers.com/blog/?p=12277
> We refused to climb this punky dead ash, told the customer we needed to bring in a huge crane or make bucket truck access somehow. The customer found someone who had no problem sending his climber up the tree.



I do the same when I feel they can't handle my weight the tree in the pictures was less than 50ft I made all the cuts from 25ft. Just long stems with no side branches.

Every situation is different that's for the guy putting his life on the line to decide.

As far as guys sending others up trees I would think any competent climber would know where to draw the line on when not to climb.


----------



## mattfr12

ducaticorse said:


> You forget, everyone on here knows exactly wtf is going on regardless of where they are in the country and how little they know about the situation. Hafl the wise ass key board cowboys on this site alone would get a crotch stomp from me in person.



Its getting freaking ridiculous tho. Guys gotta chill out everyone here is an adult and old enough to make there own decisions. Ive been at it for right around 8-10 years i know very well what I'm getting myself into and the risks of a tree like that a friend of mine was killed on a golf course in a dead Ash trying to make some extra cash for his sick kid.

We might be changing names soon there are some deals that might go through where we might be bought out. Company wasn't really for sale but these guys have some deep pockets. I cant really say who yet but there from ohio and have picked up close to 40mill in tree services in the last couple years. Still having a hard time deciding if the pile of cash is worth it ill still have a job running my own guys still just under there authority. I cant say what they offered but it made me think


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## mattfr12

Theres a few more that tree took us right around one hour to have completely loaded and chipped. We get calls every week about guys asking if the kboom is worth it the productivity increase is just insane we where the lowest bid at 1600.00 with stump. total job was right around 3.5 hours. We have 2 full time crews now so im hoping the bandit 2900 grinder is gonna be able to keep up with the stumps right now all our money is getting tied up in getting the stumps out.


----------



## Bandit Man

ducaticorse said:


> You forget, everyone on here knows exactly wtf is going on regardless of where they are in the country and how little they know about the situation. Hafl the wise ass key board cowboys on this site alone would get a crotch stomp from me in person.



LOL!!!
Now we need a "Crotch Stomp" icon that we can add to our posts. 
View attachment 306971


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> I know I let guys slide on the hard hat sometimes depends on what's going on usually. Our oldest climber is 51 and I gotta glue the thing to his head to keep it on



Lead by example, unbelievably stupid you would climb a tree with a dead lead above your head and not wear a hard hat.such a shame that with all that fancy equipment, you still look so sloppy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Lead by example, unbelievably stupid you would climb a tree with a dead lead above your head and not wear a hard hat.such a shame that with all that fancy equipment, you still look so sloppy.



Ouch!
What say you, Matt?
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> Ouch!
> What say you, Matt?
> Jeff



Wow most reviting comment youve made in years jeff . Matt has been posting pics round here for years that looks like a hillbilly hit the lottery. Ive seen enough people saved by a hard hat to know its just a mandatory part of tree work


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


>



Come on matt. No hardhats. You look like App tree.
Trust me is worth it to get ligit, you tighten up and start doing things right andit will open doors like you couldnt imagine.
That looks like a big butt, why didnt you bring your big kboom out for that one?


----------



## luckydad

opcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Theres a few more that tree took us right around one hour to have completely loaded and chipped. We get calls every week about guys asking if the kboom is worth it the productivity increase is just insane we where the lowest bid at 1600.00 with stump. total job was right around 3.5 hours. We have 2 full time crews now so im hoping the bandit 2900 grinder is gonna be able to keep up with the stumps right now all our money is getting tied up in getting the stumps out.



How is that grappler hooked up? It pivots?
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

MarquisTree said:


> Come on matt. No hardhats. You look like App tree.
> Trust me is worth it to get ligit, you tighten up and start doing things right andit will open doors like you couldnt imagine.
> That looks like a big butt, why didnt you bring your big kboom out for that one?



Had to drive in a back yard through a tiny gate. We actually are in the process of being bought out ill be on vacation for a while in a few months.

That's why it makes no sense when people try and change the way we are doing things.

I turned down the first offer which don't ask because I can't post actual numbers. i can give a hint they are out of ohio and huge around 40 locations.

i have to work for them for 5 years after that it will just be for fun the price was well enough theres no point in me working 5 days anymore.


----------



## jefflovstrom

luckydad said:


> opcorn:



Eating popcorn could mean one of two thing's...either you are trying to get more info or you are stupid.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Ouch!
> What say you, Matt?
> Jeff



Nothing because he has no authority in the matter. It's not even insulting from him, I've started to feel bad for him a long time ago.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> How is that grappler hooked up? It pivots?
> Jeff



yes it spins 360 continuous rotation with a pin connecting it to the boom.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Wow most reviting comment youve made in years jeff . Matt has been posting pics round here for years that looks like a hillbilly hit the lottery. Ive seen enough people saved by a hard hat to know its just a mandatory part of tree work



I really hit the lottery now you guys should listen more than you give #### you might have something worth selling some day. I cant speak for john marquis because he has it figured out. but if we are as far as long as we are and you are still #### what are you doing wrong? buying a million dollar crane wouldnt be to big of a deal anymore but what would i do with it with this 10 year no compete clause.

If you guys wanna figure out who the buyer was they also just bought bandit of ohio for around 10 mill


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> I really hit the lottery now you guys should listen more than you give #### you might have something worth selling some day. I cant speak for john marquis because he has it figured out. but if we are as far as long as we are and you are still #### what are you doing wrong? buying a million dollar crane wouldnt be to big of a deal anymore but what would i do with it with this 10 year no compete clause.
> 
> If you guys wanna figure out who the buyer was they also just bought bandit of ohio for around 10 mill



Awesome Matt, hmmmmm start with a D? Yellow/white writing? Whatcha doing with your equipment?


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> Eating popcorn could mean one of two thing's...either you are trying to get more info or you are stupid.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Awesome Matt, hmmmmm start with a D? Yellow writing? Whatcha doing with your equipment?



We still have to operate the same they just take over financial responsibility, Bidding, and management. I have to stay on for 5 years so they can maintain our the same annual revenue. I get paid salary in a few months as long as i continue doing what im doing just out of salary i am guaranteed another 500k :smile2:. Keep going deevo you where always cool it will come your way at some point to and they pay big i mean big. I told them from the start it would have to be stupid money for me to stop and they brought stupid money to the table.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, guess your guys will get used to wearing hard hats soon.


----------



## mattfr12

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, guess your guys will get used to wearing hard hats soon.



You might be surprised a lot of you guys just don't get it. But i don't care anymore not much good advice has ever come from here for me.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> I really hit the lottery now you guys should listen more than you give #### you might have something worth selling some day. I cant speak for john marquis because he has it figured out. but if we are as far as long as we are and you are still #### what are you doing wrong? buying a million dollar crane wouldnt be to big of a deal anymore but what would i do with it with this 10 year no compete clause.
> 
> If you guys wanna figure out who the buyer was they also just bought bandit of ohio for around 10 mill



Sorry bro , guess that comment went over your uncovered head. You look hillbilly hack when you do tree work, might add dangerous work with no hard hat.Im not talking about money, equipment or how bigtime you are. Just basic chit that will keep osha off your back /biz and you/your crew making it home everynight to the fam. Whatever, with a skull so thick you prolly dont need a hardhat. Good luck.


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> Sorry bro , guess that comment went over your uncovered head. You look hillbilly hack when you do tree work, might add dangerous work with no hard hat.Im not talking about money, equipment or how bigtime you are. Just basic chit that will keep osha off your back /biz and you/your crew making it home everynight to the fam. Whatever, with a skull so thick you prolly dont need a hardhat



Your right im so dumb. but devo your on the right track it is a big D The name may even stay the same for a period of time they figure it out somehow. our youngest guy is 28 years old we are all very aware of the dangers of tree work, if your not then you just are retarded. what me or they choose to do with that knowledge is up to us.

The pictures are to show the tree every once and a while i think its gonna be a good idea to put some pictures of here then i regret it.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Your right im so dumb. but devo your on the right track it is a big D The name may even stay the same for a period of time they figure it out somehow. our youngest guy is 28 years old we are all very aware of the dangers of tree work, if your not then you just are retarded. what me or they choose to do with that knowledge is up to us.



Look at that dummy, you finally said something smart. Some day you'll realize the most important tool is yourself.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> Had to drive in a back yard through a tiny gate. We actually are in the process of being bought out ill be on vacation for a while in a few months.
> 
> That's why it makes no sense when people try and change the way we are doing things.
> 
> I turned down the first offer which don't ask because I can't post actual numbers. i can give a hint they are out of ohio and huge around 40 locations.
> 
> i have to work for them for 5 years after that it will just be for fun the price was well enough theres no point in me working 5 days anymore.



We've given eachother a hard time for years but hope this works out for you and the fam. The biggest accomplishment in tree work imo is getting out of it. Best of luck man!


----------



## mattfr12

mr. holden wood said:


> We've given eachother a hard time for years but hope this works out for you and the fam. The biggest accomplishment in tree work imo is getting out of it. Best of luck man!



Thanks


----------



## ropensaddle

mr. holden wood said:


> Wow most reviting comment youve made in years jeff . Matt has been posting pics round here for years that looks like a hillbilly hit the lottery. Ive seen enough people saved by a hard hat to know its just a mandatory part of tree work



I keep playing that dad gum lotto, I could sure get with hitting it: however, I dunno if I would buy much equipment "who knows" maybe


----------



## treeman82

Had the rock star and the retard again today. The rock star did really well lowering for me when I was butt hitching big chunks of hickory, no problems. The retard did well too... he got all the brush out of the property today, and even got 1 load of wood onto the chevy truck. We figure he has about 3 days there of just moving wood out. When he came in this morning he asked me to get more jobs like this so he won't have to go to the gym any more. Also told me that this other job he's been working at has him busting rock all day. I asked if they supply him with a jackhammer, or a machine? His response was "no, they just give me a sledgehammer" all day long he breaks rock by hand, and is happy to do it.... personally that makes me think of prisoners doing hard time, but what do I know?? 2 friends stopped by today; 1 to check in on the job we were doing.. he said better DF than anybody else. The other is a mason who fixed a minor screw up on my part, and looked at some work for the homeowner. He too made some comments about DF... said that if he sent 10 guys to this job, he'd be lucky to get 1 to work like this guy.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mattfr12 said:


> We still have to operate the same they just take over financial responsibility, Bidding, and management. I have to stay on for 5 years so they can maintain our the same annual revenue. I get paid salary in a few months as long as i continue doing what im doing just out of salary i am guaranteed another 500k :smile2:. Keep going deevo you where always cool it will come your way at some point to and they pay big i mean big. I told them from the start it would have to be stupid money for me to stop and they brought stupid money to the table.



CAREFUL! If its the same that recruited me. They made me the Golden Egg deal, when I got there it all stank. They mislead the chit out of me and they know it. BS crews, BS work and BS equipment. They suck. I know another dude they tried to buy out in SD, they tried to screw him in the fine writing. He had his attorney look it over and it was set up to hold the old owner to ridiculous stipulations, almost impossible, this was set up to let him fail and then they could pull back the money. YOU WILL NOT LIKE WORKING THERE. But your a smart guy, you will navigate thru it, just be careful, they have no good intent. They are no longer a tree service that got big, they are a big business that happens to do trees..........among other things. Soon they will not do any real tree work, just the PHC. That is the goal. They make big dollars with those spray trucks, so they would rather have a fleet of those. Not a observation of mine, I was told this by a VP on a visit to my area. I was also told that they don't want to be know as the go to for tree removals anymore. I was ordered to not pursue them and to push the PHC hard. They are going after Tru Green's turf (pun intended)Again, I speak of my experience on the left coast. Good luck and cover dat aas. 

Aside from the other stuff, love ur pics, but gotta have da hats.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Still working this reno, other tree service shows up a couple doors down, hillbilly's, do a quick removal. They bail and leave chipper garbage all over the place, out in the street, in the other drives. Had to make sure the HO's knew it was not me. WTF! ever heard of a blower!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> Had the rock star and the retard again today. The rock star did really well lowering for me when I was butt hitching big chunks of hickory, no problems. The retard did well too... he got all the brush out of the property today, and even got 1 load of wood onto the chevy truck. We figure he has about 3 days there of just moving wood out. When he came in this morning he asked me to get more jobs like this so he won't have to go to the gym any more. Also told me that this other job he's been working at has him busting rock all day. I asked if they supply him with a jackhammer, or a machine? His response was "no, they just give me a sledgehammer" all day long he breaks rock by hand, and is happy to do it.... personally that makes me think of prisoners doing hard time, but what do I know?? 2 friends stopped by today; 1 to check in on the job we were doing.. he said better DF than anybody else. The other is a mason who fixed a minor screw up on my part, and looked at some work for the homeowner. He too made some comments about DF... said that if he sent 10 guys to this job, he'd be lucky to get 1 to work like this guy.



I had a guy like that. Dumber than a box of bricks, but he could hump big wood all day, with a smile! Hump big wood...........here it comes.

Crotch Stomp

Murica


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My new employee started yesturday. So far so good. Nice to be able to tell someone to go do something, and they do it, and do it right. If he keeps it up, he could be a keeper. Wish i would have found him in the spring. 

Rained this morning here. Canceled my jobs for the day because they are calling for almost a inch of rain. Guess what, its not raining right now. WTF. Dumb weatherman. Must be nice to be wrong most of the time and not get fired.


----------



## treeclimber101

Rain ........ Go figure


----------



## MarquisTree

mattfr12 said:


> We still have to operate the same they just take over financial responsibility, Bidding, and management. I have to stay on for 5 years so they can maintain our the same annual revenue. I get paid salary in a few months as long as i continue doing what im doing just out of salary i am guaranteed another 500k :smile2:. Keep going deevo you where always cool it will come your way at some point to and they pay big i mean big. I told them from the start it would have to be stupid money for me to stop and they brought stupid money to the table.



Sounds like you really got a great deal.
Be very careful, that sounds like a very high number, I have a assume that it comes with some performance/revenue requirements over the next few years. Make sure these are realistic, how will the performance of your company be affected by the purchasing companie`s corporate policies. 
I am surprised your allowed to discuss the details of your buyout publicly.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> We still have to operate the same they just take over financial responsibility, Bidding, and management. I have to stay on for 5 years so they can maintain our the same annual revenue. I get paid salary in a few months as long as i continue doing what im doing just out of salary i am guaranteed another 500k :smile2:. Keep going deevo you where always cool it will come your way at some point to and they pay big i mean big. I told them from the start it would have to be stupid money for me to stop and they brought stupid money to the table.



Did you tell your guys to start looking for jobs yet ? As should you ! I guarantee within 1 year you will notice what a monumental mistake it was , and you and have spoke off this site , I have no real reason to be a #### to you ..... Believe me I have seen it 2xs and have seen how it turns out ..... Never pretty and hardly the way it was described


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to look at this tree yesturday. Lady is having a walk way and retaining wall put in. Tree is like 6' from her house. Saying the contractor cut "some" roots may have been a under statement.


----------



## treeman82

Went with the rock star this morning to take care of some branches for a good client, got them down right before the rains came which is fine by me. Tiddied up a little bit where DF is working. He came in this morning; after working with me for 9 hrs yesterday hauling brush and wood up a mountain, the kid actually went to the gym for 3 hrs. Got 2 checks in today which was nice, went with the rock star for lunch at a bar. Did some stumps last week for a friend's parents... told them just throw me a few bucks and we were all set. They gave me a gift card to a local bar / restuarant, so the two of us went in there today to eliminate it... I figured maybe $50 on the card, right? WRONG! $200. I'm gonna have to get a few friends together and take care of that. I would have considered taking DF with us for lunch.. I mean it was raining and all... he asked me if he could continue to haul logs out of the property in the rain... kid likes working in the rain because it's a free shower for him. Unbelievable.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Went with the rock star this morning to take care of some branches for a good client, got them down right before the rains came which is fine by me. Tiddied up a little bit where DF is working. He came in this morning; after working with me for 9 hrs yesterday hauling brush and wood up a mountain, the kid actually went to the gym for 3 hrs. Got 2 checks in today which was nice, went with the rock star for lunch at a bar. Did some stumps last week for a friend's parents... told them just throw me a few bucks and we were all set. They gave me a gift card to a local bar / restuarant, so the two of us went in there today to eliminate it... I figured maybe $50 on the card, right? WRONG! $200. I'm gonna have to get a few friends together and take care of that. I would have considered taking DF with us for lunch.. I mean it was raining and all... he asked me if he could continue to haul logs out of the property in the rain... kid likes working in the rain because it's a free shower for him. Unbelievable.



Wish I had a df that worked like that for me. I can deal with a df if they work there ass off. I would probably through him a couple extra bucks to keep him around.


----------



## kaneabel

Take that guy you call a retard out for a nice dinner.


----------



## tree MDS

kaneabel said:


> Take that guy you call a retard out for a nice dinner.



Lol.. or better yet, just give him a cash bonus so he can go to dinner without!!


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Did you tell your guys to start looking for jobs yet ? As should you ! I guarantee within 1 year you will notice what a monumental mistake it was , and you and have spoke off this site , I have no real reason to be a #### to you ..... Believe me I have seen it 2xs and have seen how it turns out ..... Never pretty and hardly the way it was described



They are guaranteed jobs the reason for doing so was the lump sum i get up front. i get the extra for performance over the next 5 years, the lump sum is enough for me to forget about cars and trucks and just get a helicopter.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> They are guaranteed jobs the reason for doing so was the lump sum i get up front. i get the extra for performance over the next 5 years, the lump sum is enough for me to forget about cars and trucks and just get a helicopter.



I guess you gotta do what you gatta do,,your biz,, good luck, I would not do it tho.
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. or better yet, just give him a cash bonus so he can go to dinner without!!



Paul, you know where I am working, so you have a darn good idea of what this kid is going through. 

For all the crap I post about him, I do treat the kid fairly well. He gets $15 / hr with me... he's getting $20 / hr from the HO for at least 3 days, and no need to rush. Last weekend (against my better judgement) I allowed him to take my chevy truck to get rid of some junk at his apartment, and I've helped him with various other small tasks here and there... asking nothing for myself. I'm even gonna get him a job for next week at a friend's house... digging a drainage ditch, few hundred feet worth by hand. My friend doesn't want his lawn getting wrecked by equipment, so the kid can work there for a few days.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Don;t get mad, but are you two related?
Love reading your posts,, 
Jeff


----------



## Zale

mattfr12 said:


> They are guaranteed jobs the reason for doing so was the lump sum i get up front. i get the extra for performance over the next 5 years, the lump sum is enough for me to forget about cars and trucks and just get a helicopter.



Nothing in life is guaranteed. My wife's company was bought out by the big D. They really don't care about you or your crews. Its all about the territory. While you are being compensated, I would be surprised if your crews last a year. When they are given a new playbook of rules to follow, most tend to leave. Good luck.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Zale said:


> Nothing in life is guaranteed. My wife's company was bought out by the big D. They really don't care about you or your crews. Its all about the territory. While you are being compensated, I would be surprised if your crews last a year. When they are given a new playbook of rules to follow, most tend to leave. Good luck.



Yes and their playbook is retarded.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a crazy day, main guy ended up in the Dr's office, think he has ulcers. Of course all they do is agree he needs to see a Dr, so they send him to another!
Had a job walk at a factory, clearing fiber optic lines for a camera. Emergency tree job for a old lady, pin oak, 10" branch broke off and was laying against the house, strait up and down, about 25ft long. Had to go get machine and extra buckets up to the reno, then dump all trucks. By the time I actually got back to the job it was around 2, so I managed to get a few more trees down. I have taken out about 20 medium sized trees there and you can barley tell a difference. The ones that get a pass will be happy to have some room.


----------



## mattfr12

Look at the size if these pears we are working on. Satellite dish clearance


----------



## lxt

*Big D? ohio Co. LOL*

I surely hope one is not insinuating that a certain employee owned green & yellow tree company is gonna buy his outfit & "LET" him work for the next 5 years?

I know the acquisition team for that company real well & I can pretty much say BULL####!!! you are in no way even close to being large enough for their consideration, I know tree companies in the pittsburgh area & some in ohio that are pretty big & I can tell you this! they havent gotten any buy out offers?

IDK.. this seems a lil far fetched to me?



LXT...............


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. or better yet, just give him a cash bonus so he can go to dinner without!!





mattfr12 said:


> Look at the size if these pears we are working on. Satellite dish clearance



You messed up there matt. The first pruning cut on a pear is supposed to be a horizontal cut about 4" above grade.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> You messed up there matt. The first pruning cut on a pear is supposed to be a horizontal cut about 4" above grade.



Lol


----------



## mattfr12

lxt said:


> I surely hope one is not insinuating that a certain employee owned green & yellow tree company is gonna buy his outfit & "LET" him work for the next 5 years?
> 
> I know the acquisition team for that company real well & I can pretty much say BULL####!!! you are in no way even close to being large enough for their consideration, I know tree companies in the pittsburgh area & some in ohio that are pretty big & I can tell you this! they havent gotten any buy out offers?
> 
> IDK.. this seems a lil far fetched to me?
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............



Only guy I know close in size is Pittsburgh lumber jack? Other than that they are all one bucket outfits.

Here's a pic of the power Company using us like u said could never happen.

Anyway I don't care anymore lxt they gave me enough green not to care about your bull anymore. Size isn't everything its who has the work.


----------



## derwoodii

past 2 days had 16 + students for chain saw safe use training wow what mixed bunch of sweet wallys 17 to 55 yold all are long term out of work or similar sad story's to tell. The majority are keen but sadly some are NQR with dna given natural skills. We got wind blown & rained off last 4 hours but they all got a basic go hands on after doing well in class theory. To be fair thou some were just great 1st time saw operators you can tell fast they got this just fine.

I'm listing to 180minute of bird songs as a orphan rainbow looriket sits calm beside me she about 7 / 8 weeks as shown in the vid 

Rainbow Lorikeet, Mr Peepers from hatch to 90 days - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Look at the size if these pears we are working on. Satellite dish clearance



I know a place to buy used cone's cheap!
Jeff :tongue2:


----------



## [email protected]

*A-Hemmm*



ducaticorse said:


> Flame away, this is one taken same day from the crane pics that I made my new profile pic on fb LOL...



He could've at least had 1 piece of PPE on? ...Besides the gloves...


----------



## treeman75

Hey 2tree, whats the Dan been up to?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Hey 2tree, whats the Dan been up to?



Havent talked to him much lately. I know he has been at the beach for a week or so. He said he has lots of little jobs going on.


----------



## [email protected]

*Life's a beach!*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Havent talked to him much lately. I know he has been at the beach for a week or so. He said he has lots of little jobs going on.



Just got back from a week at the beach along Lake Huron with the wifey, kids, and best friends fam.
Loads of fun! 

Wow, Lot's been going on since I left!

I don't know Matt...Get yer lowyer in on this'n!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## [email protected]

*Danno @ Beach*



2treeornot2tree said:


> Havent talked to him much lately. I know he has been at the beach for a week or so. He said he has lots of little jobs going on.



Hmmm... Trying to picture the Dan at the beach for a solid week. Not able to register.


----------



## jefflovstrom

First Saturday off in a month,,so I can get the trucks washed today.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm... Trying to picture the Dan at the beach for a solid week. Not able to register.



I can imagine it , plaid shorts black knee socks and a wife beater on that says free mustache rides ! Prolly boogy boarding in a scuba suit ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> First Saturday off in a month,,so I can get the trucks washed today.
> Jeff



You do a lot of #####ing and moaning ! Waaaaaaaaaaaa work Saturdays ! No time for turtle watching ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to the arborist store today. Picked up some more pole saw blades and a jameson extendable pole.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I know a place to buy used cone's cheap!
> Jeff :tongue2:



Yea I wonder what the pucker factor would be when a Fed ex truck coming ripping through and smashes a outrigger into the truck door ! And we've all seen that damn fed ex guy racing like a bat outta hell with his iPod blasting and dark shades on !


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> You do a lot of #####ing and moaning ! Waaaaaaaaaaaa work Saturdays ! No time for turtle watching ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Really?,I did not think that was #####ing and moaning. But sometimes I wish I was not on salary.
8 trucks and 4 chippers washed and home by 10.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Really?,I did not think that was #####ing and moaning. But sometimes I wish I was not on salary.
> 8 trucks and 4 chippers washed and home by 10.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Your full of #### , here's what you did while fleet wash did 8trucks 4 chippers , drank coffee ..... Napped , woke up to "can you move this" ...... Nap ! Talked to the guys for a bit ........ Napped ...... Locked gate ......... Napped went home ! And then lied about how sucky this morning was and took a nap ???


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Your full of #### , here's what you did while fleet wash did 8trucks 4 chippers , drank coffee ..... Napped , woke up to "can you move this" ...... Nap ! Talked to the guys for a bit ........ Napped ...... Locked gate ......... Napped went home ! And then lied about how sucky this morning was and took a nap ???



What?,,, no smiley face to show you are joking?
I don't nap,,,
It is a beautiful and non-sucky day!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

:hmm3grin2orange:


jefflovstrom said:


> What?,,, no smiley face to show you are joking?
> I don't nap,,,
> It is a beautiful and non-sucky day!
> Jeff



In all seriousness I fell alseep at a traffic light that was like 20 minutes long due to all the P.A. Douchbags here to clog up all of our roads just to get to the beach , so here I am stacked 30th behind cars with bike racks as far as the eye can see , so I said #### it . A little catnap may be in order , only to be rudely awaked by some rammy ##### in a soccer mom who was obviously late for a yoga appointment , so I crept up to the light waited for it to turn yellow and then blew right through stranding her , I watched both her hands giving me the finger as she disappeared in my rearview !


----------



## treeclimber101

And I did it with the 28ft enclosed trailer so you can imagine the puff of black soot that truck coughed out to get that train rolling ! Awwwwwwwwww #### I am such a #### , just retelling that makes me all warm and fuzzy inside and puts a smile ear to ear  my friend who has studied the art of douchebaggery for almost 37 years even looked at me and said , "wow man you pull an ####### move like that on a Saturday " and can tell it laughing like a 5 year old ! " you are an #######


----------



## jefflovstrom

You sure do cuss a lot,,,,,
Jeff :msp_unsure:


----------



## Zale

Split wood for this winter. Got a cord and a half done. Think I might be a little short this year but we shall see.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> You sure do cuss a lot,,,,,
> Jeff :msp_unsure:



Your ####ing crazy ! I don't curse a lot I hash tag a bunch though ....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Your ####ing crazy ! I don't curse a lot I hash tag a bunch though ....:msp_thumbup:



I also got a haircut and shave today,,
Just wanted you to know.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

That's funny Jeff so did I


----------



## [email protected]

*10?*



jefflovstrom said:


> Really?,I did not think that was #####ing and moaning. But sometimes I wish I was not on salary.
> 8 trucks and 4 chippers washed and home by 10.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



What about the elbow grease?:biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom

[email protected] said:


> What about the elbow grease?:biggrin:



That cost extra,, I am good to go,,
Jeff :msp_mellow:


----------



## formationrx

*....*

thought this was cool...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tried to finish up the reno, was grinding stumps and a tooth broke off, have never had this happen? Had my 19 y/o running it when it broke, he freaked, thought for sure I was going to go off! But I hit a chunk of concrete before I had him take over, so I am sure that did it. Sucked as I didn't finish, have 5 or 6 more to do. HO totally cool, " no problem, you want your check today?" he wants us to do all the landscape instead of bringing someone else in. Normally I don't do it, but this place is really cool and he and his wife want me to have my way with it. So we will be doing the sod, bringing in a buddy to do the grading, I am not that good at it, he is a wizard. Then redoing all his beds, probably close to 40-45 cubic yards of mulch. Should be pretty fun and a nice change. Dude across the street has me look at a huge hack berry that has a even bigger hole in it, ya could move in the thing its so hollow, but it has a good amount of solid wood still. Guessing here, but I would say its 5ft at DBH and prob 120ft tall, 5ft away from the house. Surprised the thing survived the build. Gave him a big number, and he said he will start budgeting. I told him if he is getting bids, do the research and vett those who show. He told me no need. He was already given my name and he was going to call me and then I showed across the street, so he's not going to bid, just save and have me do it. That's cool, but it isn't signed yet, so......we will see, been told that before!
Tried cutting my hand off with my hand saw, was popping off deadwood in a locust, went for one with a little force, looked solid, it wasn't, went thru it real fast and stabbed my wrist, so now it looks like I tried taken my life with the bandages on my wrist,lol. I know, imadumass


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> That's funny Jeff so did I



Eddie, looking trim!


----------



## tree MDS

Just took my pickup down to the car wash and had the mexicans buff it up. Always a nice sunday thing. They're not real good with e-brakes or clutches, but better than doing it myself. I even got a little pine tree air freshener. lol. 

There's really a ton of stuff I should be doing in preparation for a super busy couple of weeks coming up, but whatever. I'll get it done. Kinda sick of treework at the moment, actually.


----------



## mattfr12

Picture of the airbags we put on the one ton. They make a huge difference you can put 3 ton in with no squat keeps you from looking illegal at least. We put the chipper on in the morning then level it out add some chips do some more leveling and so on. I put them in the front and back if my pickup so I can use the western wideout in the snow. With like 30psi in them they ride like a Cadillac go up to a 100 and it won't squat for much anything.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Went to the office at 7am,, home by 9am.
It is Sunday, very nice weather and a beautiful day.
I am gonna watch my dvr recordings starting with Longmire and a Bud.
Wife and girls at the mall and me and the dogs at home,,
I got to get out early all this week to start a crew at 5:30 and two more crews at 6:30.
But I am not #####ing and moaning!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Went to the office at 7am,, home by 9am.
> It is Sunday, very nice weather and a beautiful day.
> I am gonna watch my dvr recordings starting with Longmire and a Bud.
> Wife and girls at the mall and me and the dogs at home,,
> I got to get out early all this week to start a crew at 5:30 and two more crews at 6:30.
> But I am not #####ing and moaning!
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



I watched the first season on netflix, great show. I havent had a chance to watch much of season two.


Starting a pretty big job at the country club gulf course this week. I have to get some hangers out of some big cottonwoods and do 14 stumps. There is a monster cottonwood on the course, I think it might be one of the biggest ones I have seen. I will get some pics.


----------



## Pelorus

Put a receiver on front of truck and made up a little bracket for vise.
Also have one on chipper fender as well, but one can never have too many vices, especially when working with saw-abusing animals.


View attachment 307450


----------



## no tree to big

Pelorus said:


> Put a receiver on front of truck and made up a little bracket for vise.
> Also have one on chipper fender as well, but one can never have too many vices, especially when working with saw-abusing animals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307450



Yea tell me about it i show up to the job with 8 sharp saws and end the day with one and thats the one that wouldnt start... That reminds me i need to do some sharpening ughhh!


----------



## treeman82

Looked at 2 jobs today, we'll see if I get either one of them. First was some minor pruning and phc type stuff, the latter was cleaning up some downed trees and taking out 2 hemlocks. Only reason I went in today was because I thought I had to watch over DF as he was supposed to finish hauling logs out of that one house today. He couldn't go yesterday because it was raining. Guy shows up this morning, HO says they don't want him there on Sunday... understandable. So I asked DF what he did with the 2 saws I had left for him? just so I knew how to get them if need be. 044 and 460 were supposed to be locked in the chevy truck each night when he left to go home. What did he do? Left them on the brand new flagstone patio under the house! I was very clear with him on this... saws stay on the grass or on the trucks, NOT on patios, and go home or in trucks every night. He even repeated this to me... so he knew. Tomorrow I will be going to a local tack store to purchase a whip. When he returns to finish on Tuesday I fully intend to be perched on a wall overlooking his work zone... "Work faster! CRACK! Take bigger pieces! CRACK! You stupid SOB! CRACK!" Oh G-d I sure hope my saws are still there, and that they didn't leak anything on this guy's patio.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Put a receiver on front of truck and made up a little bracket for vise.
> Also have one on chipper fender as well, but one can never have too many vices, especially when working with saw-abusing animals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307450



Nice Dave, when can you make me one? By the way an all orange saw looks better on the front of a truck!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Pelorus

Never managed to get more than about two years of reliability out of the orange color, Devon, and parts/service for them things got a tad discouraging around here, so I gave up on that flavour a few years ago. 

Will be happy to rig you up a hitch vise sometime.


----------



## treeman82

Pelorus said:


> Put a receiver on front of truck and made up a little bracket for vise.
> Also have one on chipper fender as well, but one can never have too many vices, especially when working with saw-abusing animals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307450



Had to use my front hitch a week or two ago to get the chipper up a driveway. For what that thing cost, I'd say it's been a good investment.


----------



## tramp bushler

I've got a vise bolted on the back of my ford flatbed. It's surprisingly useful.


----------



## treeclimber101

Enjoying a little prune job in 75' weather , saw black sabbath last nite in homdel nj , and my sons 7u travel team won a tourney all a great weekend










I hope I make money this week , would be nice to clear my plate for the month or at least a good portion of it


----------



## ducaticorse

Did a simple lawn install for a customer of mine. Nothing but kudos and a paid in full invoice up till this point She had another guy come and cut the sod we had laid down, after scraping looming, and grading. Sod had set up about three weeks. She calls me up today complaining that this guy told her we did a #### job, nothing is level etc.. So I go over there today, and there were a few spots tht needed to be lifted and filled, how this happened, I don't know. We had a compactor in there, graded with a bobcat etc. No big deal. So then she starts telling me that the natural slope bothers her. I tell her if you don't like it, we can add a three thousand dollar retaining wall at your property line and redo the entire yard. Other than that, not much I can help you with. The grass cutter also used his trimmer to hack the #### out of several parts of the lawn as well. Ughhhh....


----------



## ozzy42

treeclimber101 said:


> Enjoying a little prune job in 75' weather , saw black sabbath last nite in homdel nj , and my sons 7u travel team won a tourney all a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I make money this week , would be nice to clear my plate for the month or at least a good portion of it



WTH? 

Where is all this 75 degree weather at?Ain't gonne see that here til late October ,,,if we're lucky.


----------



## treeclimber101

ozzy42 said:


> WTH?
> 
> Where is all this 75 degree weather at?Ain't gonne see that here til late October ,,,if we're lucky.



I am also shocked


----------



## TreeAce

Worked on these two poplars today. Got the one on the left done. Gotta finish the one on the right tomorrow. There's a nice drop off behind that house. I am very close to 100ft up believe it or not. Was using a 200ft work rope with very little to spare. Not much room on the ground. And I was working with a rather inexperienced crew. Fun fun. They actually did pretty good. At least they all know that they don't hardly know anything. That's a good start towards learning.


----------



## Toddppm

ozzy42 said:


> WTH?
> 
> Where is all this 75 degree weather at?Ain't gonne see that here til late October ,,,if we're lucky.



Even been down in the 50's-60's at night, only had the ac on once in the last 10 days or so, pretty freaking sweet.


----------



## ozzy42

Toddppm said:


> Even been down in the 50's-60's at night, only had the ac on once in the last 10 days or so, pretty freaking sweet.



Let me make sure that all know this is meant in a friendly,joking way ,but ,,,,,kiss my ass .

If we turned off the ac for an hour ,we could probably fry an egg on the counter top.

I will be sure to rub it in this winter when you'all are buried in snow and I'm working in a t shirt.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl023/5

ozzy42 said:


> Let me make sure that all know this is meant in a friendly,joking way ,but ,,,,,kiss my ass .
> 
> If we turned off the ac for an hour ,we could probably fry an egg on the counter top.
> 
> I will be sure to rub it in this winter when you'all are buried in snow and I'm working in a t shirt.:hmm3grin2orange:



I will take the snow anyday.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

ozzy42 said:


> Let me make sure that all know this is meant in a friendly,joking way ,but ,,,,,kiss my ass .
> 
> If we turned off the ac for an hour ,we could probably fry an egg on the counter top.
> 
> I will be sure to rub it in this winter when you'all are buried in snow and I'm working in a t shirt.:hmm3grin2orange:



I just rode the bike for 2 hours with a sweatshirt on ! In August ! That isn't even funny I was cold when I should be sweating , I think the world must be close to ending :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

For the record I love tree work in the winter , cold as hell in the morning , got all warmed up working and cold on the ride home :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Whoo Whoo,,,San Diego!
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

ozzy42 said:


> Let me make sure that all know this is meant in a friendly,joking way ,but ,,,,,kiss my ass .
> 
> If we turned off the ac for an hour ,we could probably fry an egg on the counter top.
> 
> I will be sure to rub it in this winter when you'all are buried in snow and I'm working in a t shirt.:hmm3grin2orange:



I hope you just jinxed us and we get a #### ton of snow, I'll take it!


----------



## TreeAce

TreeAce said:


> Worked on these two poplars today. Got the one on the left done. Gotta finish the one on the right tomorrow. There's a nice drop off behind that house. I am very close to 100ft up believe it or not. Was using a 200ft work rope with very little to spare. Not much room on the ground. And I was working with a rather inexperienced crew. Fun fun. They actually did pretty good. At least they all know that they don't hardly know anything. That's a good start towards learning.



what happened to the pictures?


----------



## treeclimber101

TreeAce said:


> what happened to the pictures?


I put up six this morning same thing ...... Poof there gone


----------



## mckeetree

I just came back from a big let down. Super good customer who lives 20 minutes from the shop has a friend that lives over a hour and a half from the shop. He tells me that the job will be a for sure deal...just go over there and price it out and set it up. He said the other day "I've already talked to Gary about you. You have the job. Gary and I did deals together all over the world. He is not worried about the price...the guy is probably worth 20 million." I get there on time and wait 50 minutes on him only to be told "Well, we are getting some other bids." And hey, I didn't bid the job high, just the regular rate. What a ding dang bummer.


----------



## gorman

I hope for your sake you worked that hour and a half ride each way into the bid. 



mckeetree said:


> I just came back from a big let down. Super good customer who lives 20 minutes from the shop has a friend that lives over a hour and a half from the shop. He tells me that the job will be a for sure deal...just go over there and price it out and set it up. He said the other day "I've already talked to Gary about you. You have the job. Gary and I did deals together all over the world. He is not worried about the price...the guy is probably worth 20 million." I get there on time and wait 50 minutes on him only to be told "Well, we are getting some other bids." And hey, I didn't bid the job high, just the regular rate. What a ding dang bummer.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I just came back from a big let down. Super good customer who lives 20 minutes from the shop has a friend that lives over a hour and a half from the shop. He tells me that the job will be a for sure deal...just go over there and price it out and set it up. He said the other day "I've already talked to Gary about you. You have the job. Gary and I did deals together all over the world. He is not worried about the price...the guy is probably worth 20 million." I get there on time and wait 50 minutes on him only to be told "Well, we are getting some other bids." And hey, I didn't bid the job high, just the regular rate. What a ding dang bummer.



You never let me down!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Last few days have been fun. Did a bunch of air spade work yesterday; RCX on a jap maple which we found to have MANY girdling roots, got a few of them out, put in some fert and hoping for the best. Used it to dig holes for 2 posts that we are installing for a client... sure is nice to have my own compressor... when it works that is. Talked with a lady I bid some work for on Sunday, they had an eyesore of a stump on the property line... told them I'd bang it out while the backhoe was in the neighborhood for $500... some hemming and hawing because the neighbor was supposed to take care of it; another client who are Indians (sniper dot, not feather). Wound up doing it; used air spade to blow a lot of the soil off to keep weight down.

This morning we met up with my buddy (backhoe) to set the posts up... concrete truck came on time though he jacked his price up $200... I was NOT happy. I think the guy was Albanian... hence the screwing, that's a group of people that just should NOT be trusted. Did a job I sold yesterday; hourly gig was supposed to be 2 branches on a white oak and do what I can on this one black birch. Told the lady she probably wanted to be there... sure enough "keep going" so rather than being 2 - 3 hrs, we stayed there from 10 - 5. Have to go back tomorrow morning to knock over 4 dead trees in the woods, and then we'll be back again in the winter when all the flowers are dormant to remove a few trees by the house. DF got his wood work finished, though I had to stop to babysit him once or twice. He's paid and on his way to AC I think.. no money, but he's going with his friends. Homeowner was happy with the work, but is completely in agreement that he is probably the dumbest person he's ever met... but the kid did haul out 3+ cords of wood on his shoulders.

Talked with some friends, kept hearing how much the other guys are charging... amazing. One of my friends bid a job for $1500, one of the hackers (who just had a guy get badly injured with a saw) will probably wind up doing it, as he quoted $800. Turns out some of the landscape guys who have been building up quickly are charging a ton of money too... $25 and $30 / man hr. AMAZING!

Got this one picture of my ace worker blowing off the sawdust from the guy's lawn where DF pulled the wood out of. I'm standing up by the road to take the picture.View attachment 307969


----------



## treeclimber101

Today we are making magic happen LOL , or just some plum shearing










I allowed him to work minus a hArdhat since as he was cleaning up it kept falling off and smashing the flowers LOL


----------



## smokey01

Small Wood said:


> Hometown Summerfest parade. Put the wife and grand kids up in the lift. Threw out 80 bucks worth of candy and a bunch of tote bags. Fun day, despite the rain.
> View attachment 306295
> 
> 
> We Rent Impossible Access - Grace Tree Service LLC.# # # # ## 440-667-0782
> 
> Phil




BTW, great website you have too.







.


----------



## treeclimber101

I made a new friend Sunday at the concert , I gave him a hug !


----------



## lxt

mattfr12 said:


> Only guy I know close in size is Pittsburgh lumber jack? Other than that they are all one bucket outfits.
> 
> Here's a pic of the power Company using us like u said could never happen.
> 
> Anyway I don't care anymore lxt they gave me enough green not to care about your bull anymore. Size isn't everything its who has the work.





Dude its west penn power Not the other electric company (Duquesne) & taking a hanger off the line when its dead is not working for them when the HO is paying the bill, I guess you`re bigger than everyone in western PA & all of Ohio for "Big D" to want you & to buy you? 

Funny when I mentioned your big time deal to the regional manager he didnt even know who you were, said he gets calls often from guys wanting to sell their biz but..............you didnt ring a bell! Ya Know big D is in the pittsburgh area "mifflin road" to be exact! & whos your inspector at west penn? that should be the Jeanette office? 

Oh dont bother..............Im sure the story will be you `re not allowed to discuss anything & when the deal doesnt happen you thought about your men & etc...

I would think an acquisition like this would make the TCIA publication? just got the Mag & didnt see anything in there? keep us posted Matt!




LXT.....


----------



## mattfr12

lxt said:


> Dude its west penn power Not the other electric company (Duquesne) & taking a hanger off the line when its dead is not working for them when the HO is paying the bill, I guess you`re bigger than everyone in western PA & all of Ohio for "Big D" to want you & to buy you?
> 
> Funny when I mentioned your big time deal to the regional manager he didnt even know who you were, said he gets calls often from guys wanting to sell their biz but..............you didnt ring a bell! Ya Know big D is in the pittsburgh area "mifflin road" to be exact! & whos your inspector at west penn? that should be the Jeanette office?
> 
> Oh dont bother..............Im sure the story will be you `re not allowed to discuss anything & when the deal doesnt happen you thought about your men & etc...
> 
> I would think an acquisition like this would make the TCIA publication? just got the Mag & didnt see anything in there? keep us posted Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.....



Will do


----------



## Zale

Did a storm damage clean up 2 months ago, two 24-28" red oaks along the forest edge. Just cut everything up and throw it back in the woods. HOA called, changed their minds. They would like all wood and brush removed. I hate when they do that. Pulling apart a huge rats nest and humping wood from behind the house. On the plus side, I have my heating wood for 2015.


----------



## treeclimber101

Few more from today and yesterday















friggan plums look like they were sheared by the hands of GOD !


----------



## treeman75

knocked out four j obs today had to stop and have a snack on the way home before dinner.View attachment 308121


----------



## Blakesmaster

Knocking a few peckerheads off the slate this week. Saving the biggest and baddest for Friday. Next week I'll go back to snipping ornamentals like a mexican though.

View attachment 308180


View attachment 308184


View attachment 308185


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Next week I'll go back to snipping ornamentals like a mexican though.




How does a mexican snip ornamentals?
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Few more from today and yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friggan plums look like they were sheared by the hands of GOD !



Muy bien homie,hacking and wacking should be kept private.


----------



## mr. holden wood

jefflovstrom said:


> How does a mexican snip ornamentals?
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:



Thats funny coming from a socal local check out 101's pics of shearing thundercloud plums. Shear chit work


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Muy bien homie,hacking and wacking should be kept private.


Ohhhhhh boy !


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Thats funny coming from a socal local check out 101's pics of shearing thundercloud plums. Shear chit work



Chit work , dude your a ####ing joke ! Why is it bad to shear plums , since that's like the 12 th time in 6 years that I've hit those individual trees , honestly I grew up working in a nursery and landscaping by the age of 12 tree working at 18 , so please you cum stain enlighten me on what's bad about the shearing ?


----------



## Pelorus

I think your sheared plums look kinda neat, Eddie. 
Mushroom art sculptures. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's a 10 year old buttonwood and a 7 year old pin oak again , they are kept to a precise size




pg[/IMG]


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> I think your sheared plums look kinda neat, Eddie.
> Mushroom art sculptures. :msp_biggrin:



The alternative is no trees on the front of the building , they look tight and clean and healthy , and disease free .


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Chit work , dude your a ####ing joke ! Why is it bad to shear plums , since that's like the 12 th time in 6 years that I've hit those individual trees , honestly I grew up working in a nursery and landscaping by the age of 12 tree working at 18 , so please you cum stain enlighten me on what's bad about the shearing ?



I have over ten years experience as an arborist im a c.a. and never power sheared a tree. I have nor the time or patience to explain why this is so wrong to a treeworker. I do stupid/questionable chit all the time I just dont post it on the web.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> I have over ten years experience as an arborist im a c.a. and never power sheared a tree. I have nor the time or patience to explain why this is so wrong to a treeworker. I do stupid/questionable chit all the time I just dont post it on the web.



10 years ..... You can't even carry my #### ! I had 10 years before I was even old enough to drink , and honestly your slip of paper in your case may clean the dog#### off my boot , it means nothing to me .... Again your a joke , I can tell by your pics , contributions ...... And the lack of all the above


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> How does a mexican snip ornamentals?
> Jeff :msp_rolleyes:



You should know...that's about all there is in SoCal.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> You should know...that's about all there is in SoCal.



Ornamentals ?????? Or Mexicans ??????? Ya lost me :wink2:


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Chit work , dude your a ####ing joke ! Why is it bad to shear plums , since that's like the 12 th time in 6 years that I've hit those individual trees , honestly I grew up working in a nursery and landscaping by the age of 12 tree working at 18 , so please you cum stain enlighten me on what's bad about the shearing ?



Btw hope you notice I never insult you, just your work. No doubt id have fun at a ozzy show with ya, im just not big into turning trees into balls .whatever works for ya bro.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Maybe Eddie just likes balls...


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Btw hope you notice I never insult you, just your work. No doubt id have fun at a ozzy show with ya, im just not big into turning trees into balls .whatever works for ya bro.



Then I'll drop it , I am done with the bull#### ..... But if your knock #### then post #### ..... No more hit and runs


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe Eddie just likes balls...



My balls .............in your mouth ! Your another one you and MR Holden should #### each other in the ### !


----------



## Blakesmaster

Btw, you don't need a power shear to get a nice shape. Proper cuts can dramatically reduce an ornamentals size and you won't need to do it twice a year. Unfortunately it takes about 4 times as long and most don't want to pay.

View attachment 308351


View attachment 308352


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Ornamentals ?????? Or Mexicans ??????? Ya lost me :wink2:



Well, lots of both.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Btw, you don't need a power shear to get a nice shape. Proper cuts can dramatically reduce an ornamentals size and you won't need to do it twice a year. Unfortunately it takes about 4 times as long and most don't want to pay.
> 
> View attachment 308351
> 
> 
> View attachment 308352



Honestly mine look better , tight and cleaner , and were contracted to hit em 2xs annually 14 restaurants xs roughly 30 trees per site . We'll take it , and if your finished product was like that apple , well you'd be doing them 2xs in one day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## millbilly

Don't let that guy get under your skin about shearing Purple Leaf Plums. The tree is only good for about 10 years any ca knows that. After that you should should start thinking about replacing it. The tree looks great. Wonder what he thinks about topiary, espalier, pollarding are these ca no no's?


----------



## treeclimber101

He doesn't get under my skin , your right about there time , although I can squeeze 15 if I keep tight , now they are no different then a shrub , you hit em with hedge trimmers for god sakes , these guys just need something to seem educated about , and besides I haven't had a cigarette since Sunday night I quit cold turkey from a pack a day to nothing so right about now I am super irritable ! Prolly mostly my fault for just not ignoring stupidity


----------



## Blakesmaster

I won't argue with you. I sheared one today myself. Im just not proud of it. Some people want that super tight look and will pay to have them done twice a year. Others want it to look like a tree still, not a bush. Others, somewhere in the middle. Each gets what they want. I don give a ####.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I won't argue with you. I sheared one today myself. Im just not proud of it. Some people want that super tight look and will pay to have them done twice a year. Others want it to look like a tree still, not a bush. Others, somewhere in the middle. Each gets what they want. I don give a ####.



Not proud of what , you can't make them that tight without doing exactly like a shrub , and I don't care either man , but to say you can tighten a tree even to the size of that apple with look without making some improper cuts well I have to say I don't buy it .... At all , just seems like nowadays your tossing alot of stones . I just don't get it why


----------



## treeclimber101

There....... I'm done !


----------



## millbilly

I quit smoking cold turkey 6 yrs ago and its the second best thing I ever quit. The best thing I ever quit was drinkin cold turkey 5 years ago.


----------



## treeclimber101

millbilly said:


> I quit smoking cold turkey 6 yrs ago and its the second best thing I ever quit. The best thing I ever quit was drinkin cold turkey 5 years ago.



Lets not get ahead of ourselves here man ! Drinking isn't hurting anything yet ..... But if that #### starts pissing me off then I'll flush that habit aswell


----------



## Blakesmaster

Half the time I'm just busting your chops, the other half I'm probably drunk. Don't mind me!


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> I have over ten years experience as an arborist im a c.a. and never power sheared a tree. I have nor the time or patience to explain why this is so wrong to a treeworker. I do stupid/questionable chit all the time I just dont post it on the web.



All you would of had to say is that they will be calling you back a lot!
Jeff:msp_tongue:


----------



## BC WetCoast

Purple leaf plums are a pain. I've sheared them, I've pruned them, I've pruned them to restore after shearing. They watersprout if you look at them wrong driving down the street. Plus they are susceptible to just about every insect and disease out there.

I'm a CA but my attitude is very pragmatic. If it was sheared in the past I'll shear it again. If it wasn't sheared, then I'll reduce it using drop crotch but I won't shear if it hasn't been done previously (unless someone is creating a hedge). To my eye, a sheared tree is aesthetically jarring, I prefer a tree that has some texture and undulations as would be expected in an unsheared tree. 

Given that shearing was the prescription, you did a good job. Hedging out of a bucket is hard on the back.

Those plums would probably last a little longer if they weren't sheared, the tree has to use a lot of its stored energy in generating all then new watersprouts and shoots.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> You should know...that's about all there is in SoCal.



Nope I don't,, I don't live where you do! We are a professional company so I just asked for your racial description,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

BC WetCoast said:


> Purple leaf plums are a pain. I've sheared them, I've pruned them, I've pruned them to restore after shearing. They watersprout if you look at them wrong driving down the street. Plus they are susceptible to just about every insect and disease out there.
> 
> I'm a CA but my attitude is very pragmatic. If it was sheared in the past I'll shear it again. If it wasn't sheared, then I'll reduce it using drop crotch but I won't shear if it hasn't been done previously (unless someone is creating a hedge). To my eye, a sheared tree is aesthetically jarring, I prefer a tree that has some texture and undulations as would be expected in an unsheared tree.
> 
> Given that shearing was the prescription, you did a good job. Hedging out of a bucket is hard on the back.
> 
> Those plums would probably last a little longer if they weren't sheared, the tree has to use a lot of its stored energy in generating all then new watersprouts and shoots.



Well those trees are well over 12" Caliber and clean and clear . Takes about 20 minutes a tree , tops and bottom , no cankers , no scald . Nothing , well I am lying one has been dying off over the last 3 years , can't sell to shake apple scab .


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Well, lots of both.



Your world must suck.
Jeff


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> He doesn't get under my skin , your right about there time , although I can squeeze 15 if I keep tight , now they are no different then a shrub , you hit em with hedge trimmers for god sakes , these guys just need something to seem educated about , and besides I haven't had a cigarette since Sunday night I quit cold turkey from a pack a day to nothing so right about now I am super irritable ! Prolly mostly my fault for just not ignoring stupidity



Shearing trees isnt my thing,but I dont do much commercial work. Honestlly guys like you with everyday real work experience are good by me. I have several friends who are arbs. and we give eachother chit any chance we get. Has always made me step up my game. Sometimes I forget about how some guys are a bit tender.next time I wont comment on your work unless its positive. Prolly will be awhile buddy.


----------



## mr. holden wood

millbilly said:


> Don't let that guy get under your skin about shearing Purple Leaf Plums. The tree is only good for about 10 years any ca knows that. After that you should should start thinking about replacing it. The tree looks great. Wonder what he thinks about topiary, espalier, pollarding are these ca no no's?



I have worked on several thundercloud plums that are 40 plus years old. (Never sheared)what you referenced is done through time by hand. these methods of pruning are lower maintenence and typically for fruit production. With that said I really dont care what anyone does. I just do things the right way and call it like I see it. Works for me.


----------



## treeman82

Dropped 4 small dead trees to finish a job from yesterday, everything stayed on site. Left with a $50 tip. Took down a rotten tulip, and a small sugar maple for a friend at his place, he provided lunch which was nice. Saw a hacker doing a job that I had bid on earlier in the year... I know I put a low number on it, I could only imagine what he did it for. Crappy thing is I bid it for a HOA.. and this guy as well as his employees are all low lives. Got a call from a friend today, he had put a bid in for the local school district for pruning and cabling a bunch of trees... a week of work is what he said, and apparently one of the prerequisites for bidding was a licensed arborist... apparently he saw one of the local "tree guys" in there doing the job today and was less than pleased.


----------



## Bandit Man

Before and after of a trim job today. Admittedly not my forte, this sweet lady owns several dozen properties, so we do almost anything ask. Any advice/improvements trim-wise? Thank you. View attachment 308389

View attachment 308390


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Your world must suck.
> Jeff



No, you crusty old coot, my world does not suck.


----------



## beastmaster

*Hate Cottonwoods*

I've been out sick for a week with some intestinal flu. My first day back to work I spend the whole day in a tree. This Cottonwood is 85 or 90 feet. The pictures are taken on a hill above grade. Its on an eroding hillside, and the base is rotten and hollow. It didn't help that the wind was doing 30 mile gusts through out the day. We craned what we could on the back side on the hill, but the KB crane is only 60 ft. max. 
It at a historic ranch and the landscapeing below it has taking 60 years to perfect. It's a zero damage job. I got one side down and most of the limbs on the back side. Some were 40ft plus long, and hollow from old bad pruning cuts. I spent 8 hours in it today, and tomorrow I'll finish the front. Were zip lining most the limbs on that side, and its going pretty fast. I'm climbing up there with so much gear, ropes, slings, pulleys, and what not, even simple movements are a mess of getting twisted up in ropes or slings catching on stuff. 
Now because the tree is so off balanced I'm working off the boom of the crane. We still have 7 more removals, but there cake walks after this cottonwood. What a way to start the week. 
I tryed to rip cut one long limb so it wouldn't shock load the crane. It was 25 or so feet above the boom, and where I had the cable set. It barbered chaired almost taking my head off. It's a creepy tree.View attachment 308394
View attachment 308395


----------



## BC WetCoast

Bandit Man said:


> Before and after of a trim job today. Admittedly not my forte, this sweet lady owns several dozen properties, so we do almost anything ask. Any advice/improvements trim-wise? Thank you. View attachment 308389
> 
> View attachment 308390



Looks pretty good. A couple of things caught my eye: some dead wood in the tree on the right; the three trees on the left have some visible crotches that look pretty tight - double check for included bark and if necessary lighten one stem to reduce the probability of peel out.

It's probably just the vantage point, but the thinning doesn't look consistent. You may want to look at it again to make sure the density and texture are consistent. Many others are going to #### on that concept, but look at the trees from your customer's eye. They see overall shape, density and texture. Also look at the trees from where your customers are going to look at it from eg front door, front window, walkway etc. Trees will look differently from different angles, you want it to look perfect from the spot the customer is likely to look at it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had my butt handed to me yesterday, medium norway maple, maybe 60ft, small LZ, never ever touched,so thick that you couldn't see thru it, everything snagging on everything. Nothing hard or complicated, just a total pain. Super tight crotches with those A hole middle fingers coming out of all of the center's of the crotches, just a beyatch. Was tossing a sling and biner around a branch, got caught (of course it did) Got pissed and yanked on it hard, shot straight back at me and hit me in the eye, had my Boas on so it just split my eyebrow open. Can we say Karma! SON OF A........... Was so glad to get down and lay the thing out, but trunk was split (rut row, I climbed a split trunk, wonder how i did it) so when I do my back cut, I was watching for the back half to pop off, had the right lean, I'll be damn, it stayed and sat down on my bar on one side, about a inch, par for the course, got it out and pushed it off, found that black gold worm dirt filling the center and a weird internal burl that connected the back half to the front, had I raised the bar about a inch, I would have missed it, PHUCK!! Also found those BIG MONSTER larvae, think they must be cicada's. Tons of hand sawing wit da Zubat, aaaaaah! Hate those jobs that just fight you from the begging to the end. Plus it was pretty humid and of course there was no other trees to block the sun once I started bucking it down to a safe drop height, so I was soaked to the bone, glasses foggin over all day. Got home wife had gourmet lazyanya ready (Stouffer's frozen tray, Italian style) ate and crashed by 6, woke up at 3 am, still tired and sore. 

So today........... IAINTDOINGCHIT!

Did have some sweet runs though, boys getting pretty good at reading the ropes as it goes, flipped one over the house back through a hole in the canopy I made, told them that it will probably get stuck if they don't let it run, break it and let it run again. Steven was on the rope and did it perfectly, sent it backwards thru the tree, to the backside, away from the house, cut end towards the gate, couldn't have gone better. I just look at him and smile, don't say anythng (afraid of the jinx)he is grinning ear to ear, look back at him a bit later, still smiling!



Boys will be splitting fools today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

beastmaster said:


> It's a creepy tree.View attachment 308394
> View attachment 308395



Cottonwoods are creepy!


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> I have worked on several thundercloud plums that are 40 plus years old. (Never sheared)what you referenced is done through time by hand. these methods of pruning are lower maintenence and typically for fruit production. With that said I really dont care what anyone does. I just do things the right way and call it like I see it. Works for me.



A 40 year old plum ? For sure had a unicorn shading underneath it ! I must say ...... You are now completely full of #### in my book , next time your standing next to the yeti of ornamental trees take a pic of it .... God knows we don't need anymore of your log trailer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bandit Man

BC WetCoast said:


> Looks pretty good. A couple of things caught my eye: some dead wood in the tree on the right; the three trees on the left have some visible crotches that look pretty tight - double check for included bark and if necessary lighten one stem to reduce the probability of peel out.
> 
> It's probably just the vantage point, but the thinning doesn't look consistent. You may want to look at it again to make sure the density and texture are consistent. Many others are going to #### on that concept, but look at the trees from your customer's eye. They see overall shape, density and texture. Also look at the trees from where your customers are going to look at it from eg front door, front window, walkway etc. Trees will look differently from different angles, you want it to look perfect from the spot the customer is likely to look at it.



Thanks for takin a look BC. I am going back this morning to get those dead limbs and have another look from the patio. The client doesn't live here, she just ask to lift high enough not to hit the mower man in the face


----------



## treeman82

Well, they said it was going to rain today... so I planned to do nothing. Hit the bank, got a haircut, scheduled a front end alignment for my dodge. Had to take the roof off, so the guy who hauls logs for me helped me take it off with his log truck. Looked at 1 job, have 2 more to check out tomorrow... thank goodness. Got 4 new tires for the Dodge... I had got prices of up to $400 each.. plus mounting. Went into 2 places today... 1 where I scheduled the front end alignment; $365 / tire + disposal and tax, and another was $299 / tire + tax. Had them do it on the spot... not that I wanted to, but it was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> Well, they said it was going to rain today... so I planned to do nothing. Hit the bank, got a haircut, scheduled a front end alignment for my dodge. Had to take the roof off, so the guy who hauls logs for me helped me take it off with his log truck. Looked at 1 job, have 2 more to check out tomorrow... thank goodness. Got 4 new tires for the Dodge... I had got prices of up to $400 each.. plus mounting. Went into 2 places today... 1 where I scheduled the front end alignment; $365 / tire + disposal and tax, and another was $299 / tire + tax. Had them do it on the spot... not that I wanted to, but it was too good of a deal to pass up.



Love your post's!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

This quitting smoking thing is going swimmingly , i freaked out after dinner and destroyed that area between myself and my neighbors yard basically cut all his in unmaintained #### down with the intention of planting a green fence , I am tired of looking at his jacked up yard , a picture of my wife navigating the 101s that are about as awkward as they come .... Shearing rocks plants all of it View attachment 308555


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> This quitting smoking thing is going swimmingly , i freaked out after dinner and destroyed that area between myself and my neighbors yard basically cut all his in unmaintained #### down with the intention of planting a green fence , I am tired of looking at his jacked up yard , a picture of my wife navigating the 101s that are about as awkward as they come .... Shearing rocks plants all of it View attachment 308555



Are those steel toe flip flops? How bout you post less pictures of you and more of your wife. Everytime i see a pic of you, I think i am looking in the mirror. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NCTREE

Bought another stump grinder today. Whatcha think? ehh!

View attachment 308556


----------



## beastmaster

I finished up that big Cottonwood with out a hitch. towards the end my lanyard wouldn't reach around the trunk any more, I switched to a longer one but it had me almost face first to the tree. I finely get to ground on it and I tell the boss this might be a good time to give the new guy some experence cutting a piece attached to the crane. (I'm burnt) He takes a 8ft 3000lb piece standing on the ground. Now there is just a 5ft stump and the boss has the kid do the V cut.(don't ask) He doesn't hit the two cuts and the stump isn't moving. I finely after watching for a half an hour or more grab my big stihl and am going to fix this mess so we can go home. The operator has been pulling, rocking, pushing this stump trying to break it loose the whole time also. I bore cut it in a place or two then back cut a section and wham, that thing shoots off the stump like a metor almost clocking me, it grazed my arm. I move pretty fast when I have to and I bolted leaving my saw still running as that piece bounces like a yo yo. I think wow I do this whole hazard tree and almost get taking out by the stump.
We got one more day there and have to remove some bays and a small dead cedar. should be an easy day. The 90 year old lady who owns the ranch was inpressed, I apologized for taking out her mail box(don't ask)and she said its no big deal not to worry. A wonderful day none the less


----------



## sgreanbeans

Found that I had a busted leaf spring on my 250, chyaaat! Ended up lucking out, my guy Steven's uncle, his best friend works at a dealership, got me a new one for 75 that they had from a miss order and I paid the uncle 200 to put it on. 275 and in one day, sweet. Guess I better look into those air bags, Matt how much are they installed?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I swear if I didnt have bad luck I would have no luck. Other day the chipper coupler came unhooked as we left the job site. Thought maybe I didnt latch it right. Today hooking up trying to beat the rain I notice the couplers really loose. I stand on the back of the chipper and sure enough the ball pulls out of the coupler. Its only a couple years old but guess it wore out. Nothing made good quality anymore. Wtf.


----------



## millbilly

never heard of a Coupker. what is it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

millbilly said:


> never heard of a Coupker. what is it?



Its a coupler. Its what happens when you type on your phone with fat fingers.

All my other trailers have a 2-5/16" ball so I converted the chipper to one also.


----------



## treeclimber101

I walked out of the store and saw this on the can , can anyone tell me what the hell it is besides a moth !!!!!


----------



## Grace Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I walked out of the store and saw this on the can , can anyone tell me what the hell it is besides a moth !!!!!


Looks like an ashtray from the 70's; minus the roaches


----------



## treeclimber101

Small Wood said:


> Looks like an ashtray from the 70's; minus the roaches



So it's basically just a moth ?


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> I walked out of the store and saw this on the can , can anyone tell me what the hell it is besides a moth !!!!!



Royal Walnut moth


----------



## treeclimber101

Thanks , today I was supposed to take out one tree , then when I arrived I was asked to remove this. ..... And it was a pain over 2 sheds surrounded by service and pretty much buried .












was some nice scenery , to bad I had my back to it all day


----------



## treeclimber101

And this is for you 2tree


----------



## no tree to big

[SUP][/SUP]


beastmaster said:


> I finished up that big Cottonwood with out a hitch. towards the end my lanyard wouldn't reach around the trunk any more, I switched to a longer one but it had me almost face first to the tree. I finely get to ground on it and I tell the boss this might be a good time to give the new guy some experence cutting a piece attached to the crane. (I'm burnt) He takes a 8ft 3000lb piece standing on the ground. Now there is just a 5ft stump and the boss has the kid do the V cut.(don't ask) He doesn't hit the two cuts and the stump isn't moving. I finely after watching for a half an hour or more grab my big stihl and am going to fix this mess so we can go home. The operator has been pulling, rocking, pushing this stump trying to break it loose the whole time also. I bore cut it in a place or two then back cut a section and wham, that thing shoots off the stump like a metor almost clocking me, it grazed my arm. I move pretty fast when I have to and I bolted leaving my saw still running as that piece bounces like a yo yo. I think wow I do this whole hazard tree and almost get taking out by the stump.
> We got one more day there and have to remove some bays and a small dead cedar. should be an easy day. The 90 year old lady who owns the ranch was inpressed, I apologized for taking out her mail box(don't ask)and she said its no big deal not to worry. A wonderful day none the less



Yea had one of those kinda days too the stump wouldnt pop... Let the new guy doit... But after trying to rip the stump out of the ground i slack everything down and reset the boom and re tension the cables so nobody dies


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> And this is for you 2tree



You just scared the #### out of me. I thought I looked into the mirror but then I remembered I am more handsome than that.


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> Thanks , today I was supposed to take out one tree , then when I arrived I was asked to remove this. ..... And it was a pain over 2 sheds surrounded by service and pretty much buried .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was some nice scenery , to bad I had my back to it all day



Thats old school style, nice. Have only heard of the days of 3 strand and tree wraps.


----------



## cfield

treeclimber101 said:


> Thanks , today I was supposed to take out one tree , then when I arrived I was asked to remove this. ..... And it was a pain over 2 sheds surrounded by service and pretty much buried .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was some nice scenery , to bad I had my back to it all day



I love pics like this, lookin down at the operation you've built, ya forget about all the bs and stress that goes w/ it, just for a minute.


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> I love pics like this, lookin down at the operation you've built, ya forget about all the bs and stress that goes w/ it, just for a minute.



I do enjoy the simplicity of just doing the job , all the other BS is what ruins my day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Thats old school style, nice. Have only heard of the days of 3 strand and tree wraps.



I am sorry that your so green that you haven't taken a wrap or used Samson arbor plex . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

We got all the hangers out of the trees at the Golf Course project today.View attachment 308663
View attachment 308665
View attachment 308666
View attachment 308667


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 308671
View attachment 308673
View attachment 308674
View attachment 308675
here are some pics of the biggest cottonwood i think i have seen.


----------



## treeman75

One more.View attachment 308677


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 308671
> View attachment 308673
> View attachment 308674
> View attachment 308675
> here are some pics of the biggest cottonwood i think i have seen.



That is a big one, we have one by one of our dump sites that's about that size. Not too many of those dudes left. We took out one that was almost that big, because it was doing something really bad...........getting bigger

I have determined that the myth is true, if I want it to rain, on a other wise perfect day, with no rain in the forecast, all I need to do is wash my trucks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Tomorrows my wife and I anniversary so I am not aloud to work today. So she says anyway but I got a quick job to go look at this morning. Then off to spend time with the wife. Think we are going to go shoot some guns and maybe a movie while we have a babysitter.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Signed a nice day of trimming and removal work this morning. Glad the guy said he dont care if it's a month till I am there cause its most likely gonna be a month.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Signed a nice day of trimming and removal work this morning. Glad the guy said he dont care if it's a month till I am there cause its most likely gonna be a month.


Take the ####ing weekend off ! The trees will be ther Monday , they never run away ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel awesome without the ciggys , sore muscles and a headache but that's about it , tore the hell outta my yard and then pruned all my #### , feel like its under control again










I had no help which was fine but I had company


----------



## cfield

Best of luck to ya on quitting. Glad I never picked it up. Gonna be hard quitting w/ your own business. My Dads owned a repair shop for 20years. A couple times a year he tries quitting but the stress always gets to him.


----------



## treeclimber101

cfield said:


> Best of luck to ya on quitting. Glad I never picked it up. Gonna be hard quitting w/ your own business. My Dads owned a repair shop for 20years. A couple times a year he tries quitting but the stress always gets to him.



I am not going back , worst thing I felt is my wife quit 20 years ago and 2 weeks ago she grabbed a cigarette outta my hand and took a drag . That was that .....


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is a beautiful day!
So here is a pic for Larry!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

cfield said:


> Best of luck to ya on quitting. Glad I never picked it up. Gonna be hard quitting w/ your own business. My Dads owned a repair shop for 20years. A couple times a year he tries quitting but the stress always gets to him.



Two of my Uncles on my Mother's side were truck drivers. They would try to quit three or so times a year without much luck. Cigarettes killed the youngest one when he was 55. The oldest one is still alive at 88 but finally did quit smoking about three years ago. He told me he smoked for 70 years...from 15 until 85 years of age.


----------



## cfield

mckeetree said:


> Two of my Uncles on my Mother's side were truck drivers. They would try to quit three or so times a year without much luck. Cigarettes killed the youngest one when he was 55. The oldest one is still alive at 88 but finally did quit smoking about three years ago. He told me he smoked for 70 years...from 15 until 85 years of age.



The important thing is they're trying to quit. Thats the 1st step. Gotta give them credit for continuing to try.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Two of my Uncles on my Mother's side were truck drivers. They would try to quit three or so times a year without much luck. Cigarettes killed the youngest one when he was 55. The oldest one is still alive at 88 but finally did quit smoking about three years ago. He told me he smoked for 70 years...from 15 until 85 years of age.



It sucks I remember my first cigarette , I was smoking weed after work one day and my buddy said your skitzing out ! Try a cigarette it will calm you down , and the rest was history , more like a nitemare


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> It sucks I remember my first cigarette , I was smoking weed after work one day and my buddy said your skitzing out ! Try a cigarette it will calm you down , and the rest was history , more like a nitemare



I was dating a girl that smoked when I was 17. She was 20. I got started smoking during that time. Older women get you in trouble I guess. Seven years ago when I hit 45 years old I limited myself to five cigarettes a day and I have stuck with that for the past seven years. I smoke them in the evening on the patio with my rum and coke. Sometimes I only smoke two or three but never more than five per day.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> It sucks I remember my first cigarette , I was smoking weed after work one day and my buddy said your skitzing out ! Try a cigarette it will calm you down , and the rest was history , more like a nitemare



If you woundt of skitz out you would of been fine


----------



## jefflovstrom

I grew up in the swamps of florida,, pure grain whiskey and camel cig's,,, 13 years old.
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## treeman75

I cAn put them down any time i wAnt. I actualty enjoy the withdraws and the chalange of quiting a couple a couple times a year.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> I grew up in the swamps of florida,, pure grain whiskey and camel cig's,,, 13 years old.
> Jeff :msp_scared:



You wrestled alagators on the way to school too didnt ya. Lol


----------



## treeman75

Was up at 5 and went fishing and now im here.View attachment 308799


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> If you woundt of skitz out you would of been fine



Sometimes I spaz !


----------



## treeman75

Dont feel bad i still do too!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Dont feel bad i still do too!



Last time was 5 years ago , my wife tried to show me her neighborhood hangout , via some shady ass alley way that cut behind other people's houses , which to me looked like we were totally driving threw there yard , well I lost my #### wigged out jumped outta the car and ran like a ##### ! ....... We weren't alone in the car and well lets just say I still hear #### about that LOL :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

I love how the thread just stopped dead in its tracks with a story of me stoned and my wife driving me down a shady alleyway which in turn made me jump outta the car in terror and run , thanks #######s !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

Tornado confirmed | Orillia Packet and Times

Been a busy last 3 weeks. Just got caught up on things and then Whammo we get a tornado 10 mins from my house! We did this one after the insurance co got everything straightened out. Easy one!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

View attachment 308924
View attachment 308925
View attachment 308926
View attachment 308927
View attachment 308928

Did some uprooted Oak stumps last week, mini saved us a lot of digging and farting around! Grapples absolutely awesome!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 308929
View attachment 308930

Few more, Helmets a must when operating the mini, My bro standing on it in the previous post is just acting as the counterweight while I took the pictures!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Kickin' it,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I love how the thread just stopped dead in its tracks with a story of me stoned and my wife driving me down a shady alleyway which in turn made me jump outta the car in terror and run , thanks #######s !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


I have more then a few of those storys my self. But I'm trying to forget them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful evening,, too bad tomorrow is monday.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I love how the thread just stopped dead in its tracks with a story of me stoned and my wife driving me down a shady alleyway which in turn made me jump outta the car in terror and run , thanks #######s !!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



I never did do the weed thing. I used to have a guy that worked for me that I later found out was a big time pot head. Great guy but he did some weird ass ####. He would spaz out, say a bunch of stupid #### some days and he was living in a dream world that he really had it going on...not. His old lady was a stoner too and it used to amuse me how they thought they were keeping the fact that they were big time pot heads away from their two teenage sons...hell, they knew it.


----------



## treeman82

The last few days have been interesting. Had to take the roof off of Dodge Vader on Thursday with the help of the sawmill people so that I could get my front end aligned on Friday afternoon. Dropped the truck off at the alignment shop and walked 4 doors down to the nudie bar where my friend's neighbor works. Left there an hour later, walk back to the alignment shop only to find out that they couldn't do the job because the truck is too heavy. WTF!!! :angry2: Now I have to put the roof back on before I can do any more work, what the heck was the point in going there?? the problem was the height. got that settled, NOW the weight is the problem???? Boy was I mad. Got an appointment for the first thing tomorrow morning to get the truck worked on somewhere else, THEN I have to go and get the roof put back on. After I left the one shop I managed to go look at a descent little clearing job, gotta go back tomorrow with a friend who has a brush-hog to see what he is able to do, and what has to be done by hand. After I left the estimate I went back to the nudie bar... I was only in there for an hour, and my buddy's neighbor didn't come on until right after I had to leave... so I went back and got a little show . Went down to my friend's place today... boy was he jealous. I guess better jealous than angry???


----------



## Grace Tree

Poison Ivy day. Poison Ivy everywhere. Everything live and juicy with big fat vines and dingle berries. I always get it really bad but I've been taking a supplement call D Hist and I haven't had a case this year. Should know by tomorrow. 
Phil


----------



## Zale

What is D Hist.? I get it bad to and I am always looking for the next best thing.


----------



## Groundman One

Very standard day today. Five spruce, all dead. Two big, two medium, one small. Drop, chop, and chip. It went well. Nice day, not too hot, nice clients, even got a $10 tip between me and my climber. It buys my beer tonight.

Got home fifteen minutes ago and it just started raining. Nice cool breeze coming through the window, and we needed a touch of rain. _Puurrrfect!_


----------



## Grace Tree

Zale said:


> What is D Hist.? I get it bad to and I am always looking for the next best thing.


Don't really know what it is. It's over the counter and it was prescribed by an MD as a possible cure for the respiratory sensitivity I was having when I cut and chipped oak or dry rotted wood. It's worked for that and it occurred to me that I didn't have one case of PI last summer. Used to have it somewhere almost all summer. If I don't get it from this job I'll declare myself cured.
Phil
Natural D-Hist, 120 Vcaps, Ortho Molecular | Free Shipping


----------



## treeclimber101

Got a call about this cluster #### at 2am , I laughed because I was sleeping off a nite of drinking and said you have the wrong number # , I said no go for 3 am but I will see ya at 7am ......










this rotten ass pine was the root of all the problem split off crushed the maple knocked the bus stop seating off into the street we re erected that this murgin as a courtesy


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

####ing oleander hedge...



so last night i woke up in the middle of the night... i turned on the night light and thought id have a couple puffs on my cigar and go back to sleep... the light was dim and i looked into the tobacco tray... i roll my own small cigars and i saw in the ash tray was a 1/2 a cigar left over... cool i thought... now i don't have to roll a new one... well i pick up the cigar and try to light it and its popping and fizzing out and not lighting... i thought it was just damp and needed to be dried... so i tried it again...not working... finally i got pissed cuz it would not work... i got up and turned on the lamp... i stared at the "cigar" and realized the ####ing cat had coughed up a hairball on my ####ing ash tray...


----------



## treeman75

Worked on an old farm today, removed a bunch of sucker trees and pulled a bunch of old farm equipment out of a old barn.


----------



## treeman82

Got my front end aligned, put the roof back on, and sent out 1 bid.. not sure what's gonna happen there. Aside from that not much at all.


----------



## sgreanbeans

formationrx said:


> ####ing oleander hedge...
> 
> 
> 
> so last night i woke up in the middle of the night... i turned on the night light and thought id have a couple puffs on my cigar and go back to sleep... the light was dim and i looked into the tobacco tray... i roll my own small cigars and i saw in the ash tray was a 1/2 a cigar left over... cool i thought... now i don't have to roll a new one... well i pick up the cigar and try to light it and its popping and fizzing out and not lighting... i thought it was just damp and needed to be dried... so i tried it again...not working... finally i got pissed cuz it would not work... i got up and turned on the lamp... i stared at the "cigar" and realized the ####ing cat had coughed up a hairball on my ####ing ash tray...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, NAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTY. roflmFAo! damn cats


----------



## mckeetree

formationrx said:


> ####ing oleander hedge...
> 
> 
> 
> so last night i woke up in the middle of the night... i turned on the night light and thought id have a couple puffs on my cigar and go back to sleep... the light was dim and i looked into the tobacco tray... i roll my own small cigars and i saw in the ash tray was a 1/2 a cigar left over... cool i thought... now i don't have to roll a new one... well i pick up the cigar and try to light it and its popping and fizzing out and not lighting... i thought it was just damp and needed to be dried... so i tried it again...not working... finally i got pissed cuz it would not work... i got up and turned on the lamp... i stared at the "cigar" and realized the ####ing cat had coughed up a hairball on my ####ing ash tray...



I thought you were about to say cart turd.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Live oak ball moss removal today.... lot of climbing for a pickup load.


----------



## treeclimber101

formationrx said:


> ####ing oleander hedge...
> 
> 
> 
> so last night i woke up in the middle of the night... i turned on the night light and thought id have a couple puffs on my cigar and go back to sleep... the light was dim and i looked into the tobacco tray... i roll my own small cigars and i saw in the ash tray was a 1/2 a cigar left over... cool i thought... now i don't have to roll a new one... well i pick up the cigar and try to light it and its popping and fizzing out and not lighting... i thought it was just damp and needed to be dried... so i tried it again...not working... finally i got pissed cuz it would not work... i got up and turned on the lamp... i stared at the "cigar" and realized the ####ing cat had coughed up a hairball on my ####ing ash tray...



That cat ####ing hates you ! Just throwing that out there !


----------



## beastmaster

Got to see some pros work today. I did a small trim job for this company that does almost exclusively removals. None of their guys know how to trim. So I finish trimming a apple tree and a plum took about two hours, and went to where they were removing a big tall pine.
The Supervisor ask if I'd stick around and help out for a while(plus get paid for the day) It was pretty kick back. Every 15 min. the climber would lower a few limbs and we'd pull them to the chipper. I was impressed the way the whole crew worked together and handled their job. Lots of rope work. I get kind of jaded these days and wonder if there are any pro's left in our area. I just work with idiots 80% of the time. Lot of laborers around but few real groundmen.
Their climber spent a lot of time in that tree and caught a huge top, then a few chunks, before it was low enough for the crane to make picks. To pick up some slack, I did a small pine removal that only took two picks with the big crane. Then their foremen want up and relieved the first climber and did the crane picks. 
I left at 5:30 and they were still bringing her down. going to be a long day for them boys. I got lots of respect for you guys at Arbor Works, you sure know how to get her done.
That pine was 120 ft + I bet, next to a house, wires everywhere, no good drop zone. Not a real easy tree.View attachment 309152
View attachment 309153


----------



## treeclimber101

Rain ....... Go figure


----------



## ducaticorse

Two picks from two different jobs. I thought the shots came out nice.


----------



## beastmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Two picks from two different jobs. I thought the shots came out nice.



Sweet!


----------



## treeman82

After a slow start to the day (rain) I finally got motivated to go out of the house. Friend of mine called about some storm damage at the church he takes care of. Gonna take care of that tomorrow morning, gotta load up the alturnamats first thing and hit that. Downed cherry about 25 - 30" diameter, can get right up to it but I want to make sure I don't destroy the lawn. A friend from up the road is supposed to bring down his log splitter to help get the wood down to a managable size so we can get it up to his house on the truck without any heavy equipment. Picked up some parts for my 066 that I've been waiting on, and got a small check in... $265 WOW! Pulled a stump for some people a week and a half ago, they were splitting the cost of $500 with their neighbor. So far everybody is paid... except for me, this was the first of 2 checks. Stopped by a friend's place to BS for a bit, nothing new to report there... I think he's about as fed up as I am. 

Dealt with one of my crazy clients.... the woman has plenty of money to go around. She lost a few trees last fall that bordered her property, one of them was where we had a cable anchored to which prevented access through a BS little road they have on the property. I recommended that we install a simple gate (it's a 22' span) and put in some posts to make sure people don't get any ideas about dumping. First thing... no. Talk about it again, yes... go for it, but wait until the road gets fixed. Road still hasn't been fixed... why isn't it in yet? We put the posts in last week out of sheer boredom... I don't like it. Seems as though I can never win with this woman. She wants something, but can't tell me what she wants. I try to show her a few ideas... she doesn't want to look. I take a wild ass guess, usually she is happy... but then send her the bill... why did you do that?


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Two picks from two different jobs. I thought the shots came out nice.



notice the wire covering. like pulling teeth to get NU to do that around here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

The thing I hate to do is write someone up, 
But I will do it anyway! (dumb ass)
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

Few more of my area









attack poodle perched keeping watch of the concrete pile



this was what we got for clearance at best 3 ft .


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> notice the wire covering. like pulling teeth to get NU to do that around here.



This was a job we did in my home town, and I have a friend on the electrical dept there. They came right out. Those suckers were right up on that trunk too.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to the VA doc yesterday and found out what has been killing me. Sacroiliac Joint - Anatomy Pictures and Information 
Never even have heard of that joint.


----------



## Grace Tree

Zale said:


> What is D Hist.? I get it bad to and I am always looking for the next best thing.


Been two days and only a very mild case under my forearms. One of the springs broke on my feed roller yesterday so I was messing with the PI way more than I thought I was going to just trying to get it to chip. Don't know if the D-Hist is the cure but I'm mighty happy.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

This is the way to spend a day like today beautiful weather .....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> This is the way to spend a day like today beautiful weather .....



Must be nice. All I do is work or I get far behind.


----------



## Toddppm

sgreanbeans said:


> Went to the VA doc yesterday and found out what has been killing me. Sacroiliac Joint - Anatomy Pictures and Information
> Never even have heard of that joint.



You know, that's that thing that Grandmaster Flash said he broke in The Message

_"My brother's doin' bad, stole my mother's TV
Says she watches too much, it's just not healthy
"All My Children" in the daytime, "Dallas" at night
Can't even see the game or the Sugar Ray fight
The bill collectors, they ring my phone
and scare my wife when I'm not home
Got a bum education, double-digit inflation
Can't take the train to the job, there's a strike at the station
Neon King Kong standin' on my back
Can't stop to turn around, *broke my sacroiliac*A mid-range migraine, cancered membrane
Sometimes I think I'm goin' insane
I swear I might hijack a plane!

[CHORUS]
Don't push me 'cuz I'm close to the edge
I'm trying not to lose my head

It's like a jungle sometimes
It makes me wonder how I keep from goin' under

It's like a jungle sometimes
It makes me wonder how I keep from goin' under"_


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Must be nice. All I do is work or I get far behind.



I didn't fish my son hopped a ride with me this morning , we were working about a mile from a old neighbor who he hasn't seen since the cpong trip , those 2 ham heads went fishing woods roaming and god only know what else . You know that you are much ambitious then me , I work to pay my bills and survive , you on the other hand are building an empire and chances are will be a bajillionaire at some point in your life , me i will prolly retire and sell cigarettes on the beach in Mexico somewhere ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Went to the VA doc yesterday and found out what has been killing me. Sacroiliac Joint - Anatomy Pictures and Information
> Never even have heard of that joint.





The Hucklebuck
It's the dance you should know,
when the lights are down low,
Grab your baby,
then go,
do the hucklebuck,
do the hucklebuck,
If you don't know how to do it,
boy,
you're out of luck,
Push your partner out,
then you hunch your back,
Have a little movement in your sacroiliac,
Wiggle like a snake,
wobble like a duck,
That's the way you do it when you do the hucklebuck


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I work to pay my bills and survive , you on the other hand are building an empire and chances are will be a bajillionaire at some point in your life , me i will prolly retire and sell cigarettes on the beach in Mexico somewhere ! :hmm3grin2orange:



If you do,, you should get into rental's,,raft's,bike's, board's, ,,,,,,and soft pretzel's!!!!!!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> If you do,, you should get into rental's,,raft's,bike's, board's, ,,,,,,and soft pretzel's!!!!!!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Well there ya go complicating things , single cigarettes for a buck a piece or 6 pesos Figure 3 packs a day outta about cover my living expenses


----------



## TheJollyLogger

sgreanbeans said:


> Went to the VA doc yesterday and found out what has been killing me. Sacroiliac Joint - Anatomy Pictures and Information
> Never even have heard of that joint.



Ya know, if you'd just said ya busted your assjoint, we wouldn't have had to live through the eighty's again, or whatever those songs were... just sayin...

Hope your assjoint gets to feelin better by the way, Jeff:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Well there ya go complicating things , single cigarettes for a buck a piece or 6 pesos Figure 3 packs a day outta about cover my living expenses



12 pesos.


----------



## treeman82

Had to pick up alturnamats from 3 different locations this morning. A friend loaned me 4, I had 3 on a jobsite, and then the remainder of my own from the yard. Took out a fallen choke cherry for a friend at the church he maintains... freebie  Called a friend of mine who lives less than a mile up the road to bring his log splitter down so that we could load the wood up easier. Priest came out and asked if we could bring the wood to a "family in need" I told him that I was giving the wood to the people who were helping me to dispose of it... for free and that I would feel bad about giving it to anybody else. I did my good deed for the month! I'll give them a different load if the situation presents itself... there were maybe 6 yards of chips from this one cherry tree, and at LEAST a cord and a half of wood. Got lunch at a little place up the road that I rarely get to go to because it's out of the way for me. 

The rockstar and I then went to another job... didn't get there until 2:30; taking 1 leader out of a swamp maple over a deck. Wood stayed, brush had to be chipped. Took my time, got it done right. While I was up the tree, the neighbor came out "how much to take this one branch off over my property?" told her a few hundred bucks and she went for it... but I first had to call the client as it was his tree. Next thing I know it's WWIII with these two. F her! F him! He wanted to take a few branches off of one of her sugar maples... so I told him to talk with her this weekend and do some horse trading, he's all for it... but not her. She now says she doesn't want any branches off of his trees, and she doesn't want him taking any branches off of her's. Some people. Meanwhile she asked for a price for maybe half a dozen spruce trees, plus some misc. other stuff. Not a bad job, but I doubt I will get it as she's kind of a loon, and seemed cheap.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ya know, if you'd just said ya busted your assjoint, we wouldn't have had to live through the eighty's again, or whatever those songs were... just sayin...
> 
> Hope your assjoint gets to feelin better by the way, Jeff:msp_thumbup:



I know, I didn't realize that it was in so many songs,lol! 
Didn't realize we had a assjiont either. But I have got to say, I really do have a painintheass! Sucks, as sitting in a saddle is the EXACT thing I shouldn't do! Gotta go up to VA hospital for a MRI. Still have my VocRehab on the back burner, can go to school for free for what ever I want, think I might go to school to become a chef. I will learn to make gourmet Ramon Noodles


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> I know, I didn't realize that it was in so many songs,lol!
> Didn't realize we had a assjiont either. But I have got to say, I really do have a painintheass! Sucks, as sitting in a saddle is the EXACT thing I shouldn't do! Gotta go up to VA hospital for a MRI. Still have my VocRehab on the back burner, can go to school for free for what ever I want, think I might go to school to become a chef. I will learn to make gourmet Ramon Noodles


 When I was looking for assjoint songs it looked like there were ways to stabilize your joint. 'Can't imagine being in that kind of misery. If you want to try a batten seat I have a Dragonfly that I don't use. Be happy to ship it to you.
Phil


----------



## Zale

Removing a ash today and hit a squirrels nest. Two little ones and no mom. When the lead hit the ground and I heard them squeaking, I felt awful. Put them back in the nest and placed them in the shade but I suspect a fox will get them tonight.:frown:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Zale said:


> Removing a ash today and hit a squirrels nest. Two little ones and no mom. When the lead hit the ground and I heard them squeaking, I felt awful. Put them back in the nest and placed them in the shade but I suspect a fox will get them tonight.:frown:



I hate that. I cut one in half last fall by accident, cut right through his nest. I've always considered squirrels to kind of be a climber's totem animal.


----------



## treeman82

Got my cribbing trailer straightened out this morning, which was long overdue. Did a 1 hr job for a client of mine... kind of a joke. Dumped the chipper back at the yard and went to do 2 crappy little city jobs. One for a friend who has a TERRIBLE driveway. I said that I wouldn't do any climbing... just polesaw work. Boy was I wrong there... wound up having to climb a POS norway maple for her. Revisited the job we were on yesterday to get 1 small hanger... I didn't HAVE to get it, as it wasn't part of the deal, but I had pointed it out to the guy... don't want any trouble when it comes time to get paid. Another client called while we were out, can I cut down a dead hemlock pole in front of his house? Stopped by there... he's a pretty good guy, took care of it in 20 min. Stopped in at a friend's place to show his step son a few things, and look at a job... hope it works out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, a crazy day for sure. It is tough for me to make 4 crews,, a mix of 4 or 5 to a crew. It seems I need to be everywhere.
I have been leaving the house at 4am every morning this week to cone off a parking lot on a job in a business park. Those techie's are early bird's!
Massive coral tree's that we need to 'politely' reduce. 
Tomorrow I am gonna be there to cone off the last of it and tell the guy's to finish and go home,,I will be at Balboa Park for a seminar,,
So one of the other crew's is removing euc's at the end of a cul de sac,,Mostly regrowth from stumps. Big one's. Lots of drama with the board,, had to call the cop's to remove hugger's.
Anyway, the other crews kicked butt.
I can not believe the amount of money I spend on air filters for the saws!!
I told ya'll that we got all our 200T's running like new, that is because I buy the Ultra synthetic mix.
The topper,, so we got a lot of coral on the ground and the truck is full and when he gets to the dump, he said the truck wont dump. He never dumped this truck before,,that was a fun run.
I got an injector repair going on with the 672 stumper now and should be ready on Tuesday,,hmm,,what else,,
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just walked in the door. 15 hour work day today. Employee left one of my $25 rakes at the job.

Gonna be a repeat tomorrow hopefully minus leaving tools at the jobsite.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just walked in the door. 15 hour work day today. Employee left one of my $25 rakes at the job.
> 
> Gonna be a repeat tomorrow hopefully minus leaving tools at the jobsite.



I almost feel bad telling you how easy today was ..... So...... I won't :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mckeetree

My day went great till I figured out I left my friggin notebook on a client's patio 50 minutes away.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Small Wood said:


> When I was looking for assjoint songs it looked like there were ways to stabilize your joint. 'Can't imagine being in that kind of misery. If you want to try a batten seat I have a Dragonfly that I don't use. Be happy to ship it to you.
> Phil



Yeah they can fuse it, BUTT then it doesn't hold for long, so I just need to chill out. Kinda same thing with my neck, they could fuse it, BUTT! NOFREAKIN WAY! Just going to back off pretty hard, doc was pretty harsh about me being in a wheel chair by the time I am 50 if I don't quit. So if I stop at 49..... will I be OK, hmmmmmm. Marine/Arborist career is not easy on the body, esp a small dude like me. 42 going on 82
I have a couple old batten's, but thanks tho, thought is appreciated!


----------



## Zale

Just got back from the skin doctor. Took a big chunk out of my neck. I laughed when he told me to avoid any strenuous exercise for a week and to avoid twisting or turning my neck.


----------



## treeclimber101

Worked at a Bank of America branch this morning , had to take out the drive thru road , man all the lazy fat asses were huffing and puffing because they had to get out of the car to walk to the ATM LOL


----------



## Homelite410

I made these before work at 6:30 this morning


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, a crazy day for sure. It is tough for me to make 4 crews,, a mix of 4 or 5 to a crew. It seems I need to be everywhere.
> I have been leaving the house at 4am every morning this week to cone off a parking lot on a job in a business park. Those techie's are early bird's!
> Massive coral tree's that we need to 'politely' reduce.
> Tomorrow I am gonna be there to cone off the last of it and tell the guy's to finish and go home,,I will be at Balboa Park for a seminar,,
> So one of the other crew's is removing euc's at the end of a cul de sac,,Mostly regrowth from stumps. Big one's. Lots of drama with the board,, had to call the cop's to remove hugger's.
> Anyway, the other crews kicked butt.
> I can not believe the amount of money I spend on air filters for the saws!!
> I told ya'll that we got all our 200T's running like new, that is because I buy the Ultra synthetic mix.
> The topper,, so we got a lot of coral on the ground and the truck is full and when he gets to the dump, he said the truck wont dump. He never dumped this truck before,,that was a fun run.
> I got an injector repair going on with the 672 stumper now and should be ready on Tuesday,,hmm,,what else,,
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Do you cry like this to your boss , I mean here's a tissue for your issue ! Lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> My day went great till I figured out I left my friggin notebook on a client's patio 50 minutes away.



Isn't that the 2nd time you've done that recently ? Quit leaving your #### all over the place .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beastmaster

I'm on my lunch break at a seminar in San Diego. It pretty cool but not so sure it's worth 165.00. 
I was a"walk in", their treating me like a step child. 
I meant Jeff. He's a pretty good guy. 
I brought my kayak and I'm hitting the water 30 min. After I leave here. Going to sleep in my truck so I can get a early start on fishing


----------



## beastmaster

Here's the kayak ready for actionView attachment 309716


----------



## Blakesmaster

Went to knock out a good sized maple and this ash last Friday but after we did the maple, I looked up at this ####er at 11:00 am, and realized it was a bit much to tackle that late in the day with the equipment on hand.

View attachment 309719


So I set the crane up for this morning. Got it down to this in a hour and a half.

View attachment 309720


And down to this in another hour and a half.

View attachment 309721


----------



## Blakesmaster

A little better shot of the tree.

View attachment 309727


First piece of crotch wood. Don't recall the weight.

View attachment 309728


Second piece. 6K

View attachment 309729


First piece of trunk at 4K.

View attachment 309730


----------



## Blakesmaster

Last piece. 6K. Maybe 8 footer? 

View attachment 309731


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Removing a ash today and hit a squirrels nest. Two little ones and no mom. When the lead hit the ground and I heard them squeaking, I felt awful. Put them back in the nest and placed them in the shade but I suspect a fox will get them tonight.:frown:



I did that a cpl years back. took him home with me and raised him through winter. Happened late august. Crazy bastard would chase the x's cats around the house....


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Last piece. 6K. Maybe 8 footer?
> 
> View attachment 309731



That crane a 60T? Looks cool.


----------



## Blakesmaster

40 ton Terex. Nice truck crane for our work. The only guy I use locally. They just added a Liebherr ?1090? (same crane marquis runs ) this year. Haven't found the need for that beast yet.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> 40 ton Terex. Nice truck crane for our work. The only guy I use locally. They just added a Liebherr ?1090? (same crane marquis runs ) this year. Haven't found the need for that beast yet.



Pretty boss they were available for you on a days notice!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Lol, no. You read that wrong. I held the rest of job off for a week to get the crane. Was more my end and labor issues than the crane co. that it took even that long. They are pretty flexible with me and will get a crane out in short order if need be.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol, no. You read that wrong. I held the rest of job off for a week to get the crane. Was more my end and labor issues than the crane co. that it took even that long. They are pretty flexible with me and will get a crane out in short order if need be.



I heart that brush truck...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pretty good seminar today,,Wade (Beastmaster) is a cool guy. Beautiful day. Traffic sucked coming home.
Jeff


----------



## formationrx

*....*

2day is my 40th birthday... i got 2 steaks from my neighbor and a blown scag...YAY...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

formationrx said:


> 2day is my 40th birthday... i got 2 steaks from my neighbor and a blown scag...YAY...



You tow that chipper with your car?


----------



## formationrx

2treeornot2tree said:


> You tow that chipper with your car?



yeah man!.. i just blow the chips right in the ####ing trunk.... 
...(not!)... thats my wifes car... when the truck tranny blew i had no reverse... so i just put her car in front of the chipper so no one got any bright ideas....


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Happy 40th! Hopefully ya got a big bottle of ibuprofen and a wraptor!


----------



## T-rain

watched as a coworker and friend almost took his last breath today. He got stung while chipping and with in two minutes was collapsed and convulsing from an allergic reaction. He has been stung many times before but for some reason this one cause a severe reaction. Called 911 and did what we could to help. Luckily everything turned out ok but the doctor told him that he came very, very close to not making it, they had to struggle for two hours in the E.R to keep him going. Not what was expecting for a friday. What shocked me the most was how fast everything happened, one minute he's fine, then says he feels funny and then BOOM, on the ground. Pretty crazy that something as simple as a little bee sting can take us out so quickly. looks like EPI pens will be on all the trucks now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

T-rain said:


> watched as a coworker and friend almost took his last breath today. He got stung while chipping and with in two minutes was collapsed and convulsing from an allergic reaction. He has been stung many times before but for some reason this one cause a severe reaction. Called 911 and did what we could to help. Luckily everything turned out ok but the doctor told him that he came very, very close to not making it, they had to struggle for two hours in the E.R to keep him going. Not what was expecting for a friday. What shocked me the most was how fast everything happened, one minute he's fine, then says he feels funny and then BOOM, on the ground. Pretty crazy that something as simple as a little bee sting can take us out so quickly. looks like EPI pens will be on all the trucks now.



Yup,,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a pretty cool thing happen yesterday, on a large property with a bunch of prunes, medium trees that have barley been touched. 2nd day and we are cleaning up. HO comes out and begins to blow my head up with staggering compliments. I almost felt uneasy about it, he was pretty excited. Told me that he has worked with many of the local tree services with his business (he owns a pretty big construction company) and is friends with a couple of owners, but, "NO ONE CAN DO IT LIKE YOU , NO ONE" I kind of put that off as I know alot of what I do out there is no different than any other legit guy, but he begged to differ. "No one trims, er I'm sorry, I meant prune" (had to correct him when we first met) "They just poke holes and cut what is easy, you actually do what you say your going to do and go thru the whole tree" he pauses and then belts out loudly "YOU NEED TO CHANGE YOUR NAME, it does not reflect your service" He then tells me I am a artist, I said no Arborist, he said no, "I meant Artist, no one is as good as you and your name makes it sound like your just a another cheapo hacker, but your 2-3 times more expensive (which explains his wife's look of horror when I gave them a price)" I kinda took offense to this, but he is right and I have known this for a while. He grabs my arm and looks at me with a hard serious straight face "You need to change your name bud" I explained why I chose the name, all that branding crap I learned at school and so far its worked. He goes in the house and comes back out with a paper, I thought it was the check, but its a bunch of names for my bus, LOL. All these variations of my last name and Arborist, it was ............well kinda cute. Here is this millionaire, acting like a kid before Christmas, going over all these possibilities. The whole thing was a trip, boys where kinda giving me weird looks behind the scene. It was pretty cool that he thinks so highly of what we do. But kind of unnerving as well. I told him that I don't do anything special, the others just don't do it right. After all of this, I asked him if he ever heard of Angieslist, LOL. Put all chit that on a review! I didn't offer him any cash to do it tho!
Soooooooooooo............ Mr Jeffery, me thinks its time to go ahead with UTC of Iowa, did the legal on it years ago when you guys gave me permission and have kicked it out there a few times just to make it mine. Now its time to change everything over and do the website.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked with nakedarborist yesturday. Sure glad he wasnt naked when he showed up. Good guy, got a good bit done yesturday.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Worked with nakedarborist yesturday. Sure glad he wasnt naked when he showed up. Good guy, got a good bit done yesturday.


 hes the man ! Fun time having him around for sure , I hung with him a few times after sandy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Speaking of that ##### Sandy I got done @ 11am and we all took a ride up to sea side NJ to see what was left of our old hangout and my wife's old stomping ground , needless to say that we were both a bit sickened at what's lost and how incredibly not busy the boardwalk was for a Friday night mid August , here are a few pics of what was left of the piers




completely missing roughly 200 ft , where the crane is sitting still about 100 ft more



, but the kids were thrilled to see the old hot dog man made it through !


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Speaking of that ##### Sandy I got done @ 11am and we all took a ride up to sea side NJ to see what was left of our old hangout and my wife's old stomping ground , needless to say that we were both a bit sickened at what's lost and how incredibly not busy the boardwalk was for a Friday night mid August , here are a few pics of what was left of the piers
> 
> 
> 
> completely missing roughly 200 ft , where the crane is sitting still about 100 ft more
> 
> 
> 
> , but the kids were thrilled to see the old hot dog man made it through !


nice family pic, good on ya.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> nice family pic, good on ya.



Thanks


----------



## ducaticorse

T-rain said:


> watched as a coworker and friend almost took his last breath today. He got stung while chipping and with in two minutes was collapsed and convulsing from an allergic reaction. He has been stung many times before but for some reason this one cause a severe reaction. Called 911 and did what we could to help. Luckily everything turned out ok but the doctor told him that he came very, very close to not making it, they had to struggle for two hours in the E.R to keep him going. Not what was expecting for a friday. What shocked me the most was how fast everything happened, one minute he's fine, then says he feels funny and then BOOM, on the ground. Pretty crazy that something as simple as a little bee sting can take us out so quickly. looks like EPI pens will be on all the trucks now.



I would have trached his ass at about a minute into that fiasco.


----------



## treeman82

Typical saturday... bs little work, but mostly dealing with clients. Met with one client who in conjunction with his neighbor wants a price for a removal so that he can see the water better, plus the neighbor wants it out anyway. He told me that the tree wasn't THAT bad... get there, and it's a nightmare. Told him somewhere around 10K. Only way to get the tree out is over the BRAND NEW septic system! Probably one of the larger red maples I've seen in the last few years. I know I won't get it.

Got money from a trim job we did earlier in the week, no problems there... people were happy and paid. Dropped off a tire and rim to get that switched around, had to go back for a pear tree that they wanted out... no big deal, I had to go chip a brush pile for a friend not far away, so I figured better to get them both out of the way at the same time. They also wanted a price for pruning about half a dozen pears along the road. Got money from another client... I finally got her to crack... which is something I've been waiting on for a few years now... but I think it might have been her daughter in law more so than her. Lemon bars, freaking awesome on a day like today! BS'ed with another client for maybe half an hour... good people, they've been trying to sell this house for maybe 5 months? and might finally have a buyer... sounds good to me. Stopped at another place, the people have owed me money for a few weeks... which normally I don't care if people owe for a few weeks, but these people I did the work, and was able to find a way to bill them, but never heard a peep about the money, or about the estimate that they allegedly wanted for other work. Go there today with the bill... guy says he'll go inside to pay me. Oh I forgot the checkbook at home... I'll run to the bank, come back at 5. Ok... get a call around 4:00... the are sending the check out from one of those bill pay deals right away. Sure hope this isn's a BS job... it's not a lot of money, but I want it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Typical saturday... bs little work, but mostly dealing with clients. Met with one client who in conjunction with his neighbor wants a price for a removal so that he can see the water better, plus the neighbor wants it out anyway. He told me that the tree wasn't THAT bad... get there, and it's a nightmare. Told him somewhere around 10K. Only way to get the tree out is over the BRAND NEW septic system! Probably one of the larger red maples I've seen in the last few years. I know I won't get it.
> 
> Got money from a trim job we did earlier in the week, no problems there... people were happy and paid. Dropped off a tire and rim to get that switched around, had to go back for a pear tree that they wanted out... no big deal, I had to go chip a brush pile for a friend not far away, so I figured better to get them both out of the way at the same time. They also wanted a price for pruning about half a dozen pears along the road. Got money from another client... I finally got her to crack... which is something I've been waiting on for a few years now... but I think it might have been her daughter in law more so than her. Lemon bars, freaking awesome on a day like today! BS'ed with another client for maybe half an hour... good people, they've been trying to sell this house for maybe 5 months? and might finally have a buyer... sounds good to me. Stopped at another place, the people have owed me money for a few weeks... which normally I don't care if people owe for a few weeks, but these people I did the work, and was able to find a way to bill them, but never heard a peep about the money, or about the estimate that they allegedly wanted for other work. Go there today with the bill... guy says he'll go inside to pay me. Oh I forgot the checkbook at home... I'll run to the bank, come back at 5. Ok... get a call around 4:00... the are sending the check out from one of those bill pay deals right away. Sure hope this isn's a BS job... it's not a lot of money, but I want it.



Seems like you have a hard time getting paid. I get paid when I am done with every job before I leave. If the customers are not home I have them leave me a check somewhere pre determined.


----------



## treeman82

2treeornot2tree said:


> Seems like you have a hard time getting paid. I get paid when I am done with every job before I leave. If the customers are not home I have them leave me a check somewhere pre determined.



I have a LOT of summer / weekend houses. A lady we worked for 2 weeks ago is there for 1 week out of the entire year. I send bills, or go over the weekend to get paid.


----------



## Torch68

Took the dogs for a walk in the woods after a dissapointing dinner at the local restaurant, good thing was one manhattan was on the house as food took too long! Started a little warming fire after the dogs found a place to settle down for a rest to keep the mosquitos at bay.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## beastmaster

I pick up a good weed abatement job real close to where I live. Got it from a weed ad I run in craigs list. A newly constructed home that had the bad luck to be done right at the houseing bubble. The lot is huge and at one time had some pretty nice landscaping. Now half of the trees are dead, weeds are 8ft tall in spots. Extreme fire danger with dead pines and brush right up next to the house. I can work it when ever I am slow, the owner is a pretty good guy. Getting ready to go there now, suppose to be 100 deg. in the shade today.
I love doing weed removals. I just go on auto pilot and listen to my music as I weed eat. Lots of bushes that I have to dig out, but I like swinging a tool too.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> I have a LOT of summer / weekend houses. A lady we worked for 2 weeks ago is there for 1 week out of the entire year. I send bills, or go over the weekend to get paid.



Seems like a pia , I would have a deposit almost half then I will wait for the rest


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked with the dan this morning to knock out this hickory in the city back yard. Everything had to be dragged out a 40" wide alley. Glad the ho did that part. Had the entire tree on the ground in 3 hrs. Only 4 branches could be bombed.

I took a picture of the dan getting his harness on for all that miss him!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Whats up with the knee pads?
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Whats up with the knee pads?
> Jeff



Idk. Guess he wants to keep his knees pretty. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Idk. Guess he wants to keep his knees pretty. Lol



I liked the Dan. His posts were getting a little windy towards the end, but he's a good dude.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I liked the Dan. His posts were getting a little windy towards the end, but he's a good dude.



He is. He is also a great climber.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> He is. He is also a great climber.



Wouldn't it be funny if every time you see him you take pics of him with a white board and marker? It would be like him posting,,,lol!
Jeff


----------



## Bandit Man

tree MDS said:


> I liked the Dan. His posts were getting a little windy towards the end, but he's a good dude.



ArboristSite is great for learning, and sometimes sharing. There is an entertainment aspect for some of us to login as well, and that got diminished with the banning of the Dan. 
Reinstate The Dan


----------



## tree MDS

Bandit Man said:


> ArboristSite is great for learning, and sometimes sharing. There is an entertainment aspect for some of us to login as well, and that got diminished with the banning of the Dan.
> Reinstate The Dan



They should just be glad anyone wants to post anything. Who else would wanna listen to this bunch of ####ing #######s.. let alone respond!!??


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> They should just be glad anyone wants to post anything. Who else would wanna listen to this bunch of ####ing #######s.. let alone respond!!??



If I put a hat and panties on my tortoise,,will that ease your Dan obsession? 
I dont have a rabbit,,,,
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> If I put a hat and panties on my tortoise,,will that ease your Dan obsession?
> I dont have a rabbit,,,,
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



I don't have any Dan obsession. That turtle is cool.
MDS


----------



## deevo

Well, guy got killed by a hung up tree 10 mins from my house. Heard it on the fire pager different station, walked under it while son freed it up too fast and dropped it right on dad, smoked the guy instantly! Then a customer sends me this of a guy cutting the tree beside his placeView attachment 310225
..... nice ladder


----------



## treeman82

Got this from a client today, from work we did there a few weeks ago... nothing crazy, just a little crown reduction. House is about a mil six? She spends a week a year there, we did the work 2 days before she left. Have to go back in the winter to take out a few pines.View attachment 310250


----------



## sgreanbeans

I canned Greanbeans all day, and dill pickles, salsa and sweet pickles. 

I have been driving on expired tags with my F-250 since May, every time I go in to the DMV there is 8000 people in line, WTF!! They moved it a while back and now you can never get in, who has 4 -5 hours to site in that place full of peeps trying to pull some shady chit and big fat women with 10 kids all running around needing a diaper changed. Going to try again today. Have been getting by with it being hooked to the dump trailer all the time, but I fear I am pressing my luck.


----------



## deevo

deevo said:


> Well, guy got killed by a hung up tree 10 mins from my house. Heard it on the fire pager different station, walked under it while son freed it up too fast and dropped it right on dad, smoked the guy instantly! Then a customer sends me this of a guy cutting the tree beside his placeView attachment 310225
> ..... nice ladder



View attachment 310410


This is where they left it at the end of the day today, over 9 hours to get to this point........with the super ladder!!! WTF


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> View attachment 310410
> 
> 
> This is where they left it at the end of the day today, over 9 hours to get to this point........with the super ladder!!! WTF



Do I sense a bit of jealousy because you dont have a super ladder!


----------



## Toddppm

Saw a Jose chopping up some Pine branches with a machette today while I was stopped at a light on the way to an estimate. The woman of the house was standing there with hands on hips watching intently. Thought he was just doing some ground work then looked up and saw a bunch of branches were gone from 1 side of the tree, looks like he dropped this one on the fence and was cleaning up his mess with the cheap ass woman burning a hole in the backof his head. :msp_w00t: Will have to check back on this job, longest grass in the whole hood, never been edged with a couple very nice cars in the driveway right at the entrance to this nice neighborhood, I'm sure everybody there loves them.

Oh yeah, on the way out of this hood at the other end about 2miles down- Jose ll with his wife cramming branches into a 5x10 trailer, been there done that


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do I sense a bit of jealousy because you dont have a super ladder!



Yep! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treeclimber101

Never a good thing to have a Monday of parked trucks ...... But we did jam on firewood until the bobcat blew 2 hydraulic lines in the middle of the street carting rounds from the back of pile to the splitter , we put a chain on it and drug it wheels locked from the street !










the best part of my day was arriving at work and having the mechanic tell me my buddy left me a gift , I have been helping him with jobs for almost 10 years , he just got a great gig with a large company so he's been dwindling down to some side work .... A 200t all rebuilt .... Makes me kinda respect the friendship we have . I called him and he said that's my way of saying thanks .


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> Saw a Jose chopping up some Pine branches with a machette today while I was stopped at a light on the way to an estimate. The woman of the house was standing there with hands on hips watching intently. Thought he was just doing some ground work then looked up and saw a bunch of branches were gone from 1 side of the tree, looks like he dropped this one on the fence and was cleaning up his mess with the cheap ass woman burning a hole in the backof his head. :msp_w00t: Will have to check back on this job, longest grass in the whole hood, never been edged with a couple very nice cars in the driveway right at the entrance to this nice neighborhood, I'm sure everybody there loves them.
> 
> Oh yeah, on the way out of this hood at the other end about 2miles down- Jose ll with his wife cramming branches into a 5x10 trailer, been there done that



Just wait until Mctree hears about this!!!
Jeff


----------



## Red Amor

It me fum wif a amma


----------



## NCTREE

Sold my chip truck, doing a little down sizing. At least this guy is a man of his word unlike that other douchebag that looked at it. yeah if that douchebag ever sets foot on my property again he's gonna be a sorry sob. What a turd!


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 310629
View attachment 310630


HTML:


Did a walnut removal today. I forgot the cooler at the yard and had to use the cardboard box and bag  for a homemade cooler.


----------



## Bandit Man

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 310629
> View attachment 310630
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> Did a walnut removal today. I forgot the cooler at the yard and had to use the cardboard box and bag  for a homemade cooler.



That looks like one of them there High Value residential walnut trees! How much did the HO charge you for it? :big_smile:


----------



## treeman75

Bandit Man said:


> That looks like one of them there High Value residential walnut trees! How much did the HO charge you for it? :big_smile:



It was kinda a fun tree to do, I was able to notch and hinge bigger pieces where I wanted them. Im cutting a chair out of the stump for the wife. They paid me 2200 to take all that good wood.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Sold my chip truck, doing a little down sizing. At least this guy is a man of his word unlike that other douchebag that looked at it. yeah if that douchebag ever sets foot on my property again he's gonna be a sorry sob. What a turd!



Thats funny. You must have eating your spinich before posting that!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats funny. You must have eating your spinich before posting that!



Spinach LOL , and I take it that was you ? :msp_scared:


----------



## ducaticorse

Sold a 4k single pine removal yesterday. Crane job, downtown Cambridge. Tnk goodness it's been sloooooow this august.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Spinach LOL , and I take it that was you ? :msp_scared:



It was. In the 4 weeks it took him to get the title the original truck I wanted was offered to me for $9000 more then he wanted for his. This truck was 13 years newer. I would have been stupid to buy his truck.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was. In the 4 weeks it took him to get the title the original truck I wanted was offered to me for $9000 more then he wanted for his. This truck was 13 years newer. I would have been stupid to buy his truck.



He must've gotten all boned up and misplaced it!!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was. In the 4 weeks it took him to get the title the original truck I wanted was offered to me for $9000 more then he wanted for his. This truck was 13 years newer. I would have been stupid to buy his truck.



Well reguardless sounds like your gonna get ####ed up if you go there Christmas Eve for egg nog !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Well reguardless sounds like your gonna get ####ed up if you go there Christmas Eve for egg nog !



I hope he dont poke me in the eye with that big owen wilson nose.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I hope he dont poke me in the eye with that big owen wilson nose.



That is not nice you guys were TFF's at one time ! You shoulda bought both trucks , or bought it without the title !


----------



## ducaticorse

Need a decent set of hands free radios for crane work, and go!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Need a decent set of hands free radios for crane work, and go!



Wtf are you rambling about?


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wtf are you rambling about?



I want the climber to have radio comms with the crane operator instead of hand signals. I'm looking for suggestions on a good hands free, voice activated setup.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I worked like a mule , I swear I grabbed up the pole saw at 7am and never didn't have a tool in my hand until 4pm when I wrapped up


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> I want the climber to have radio comms with the crane operator instead of hand signals. I'm looking for suggestions on a good hands free, voice activated setup.



eartec digicom-made in rhode island. nice people to work with. very familiar with tree work. duplex system, meaning both op and climber can talk and receive at same time. (just like land-line telephone).


----------



## tree MDS

Just finished up pruning trees along this half mile drive (leading to 45,000 square foot stone mansion, for sale for 25 mil) yesterday. Took a day or two more than I planned on. Oh well, bill is in the e mail, and onward. 

Crying about a hedge trimmer.. psst.View attachment 310708


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL it's about that time to fill my wood with Mary Jane


----------



## treeman75

I got a call early this morning from a good customer with a busted limb that was blocking the road. Nothing special just another day at the office.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 310728
View attachment 310729


----------



## stihl sawing

TC, You just ain't right.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> I hope he dont poke me in the eye with that big owen wilson nose.



no need to be jealous chump! this nose has got me a lot of hot #####.

View attachment 310742


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> no need to be jealous chump! this nose has got me a lot of hot #####.
> 
> View attachment 310742



Not jealous at all. Who do you think (me) made her bow legged! Just try not to beat this one up chump!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not jealous at all. Who do you think (me) made her bow legged! Just try not to beat this one up chump!



Lmao.. was it the belly that did it??:msp_smile:


----------



## treeman82

Just found out this evening that one of the low lives that I helped out a few times decided to stab me in the back... I'll take care of that in the next few months. Payback is a ##### after all.


----------



## murphy4trees

did some stumping in jersey...
got to the last job after 4 PM and walked with 2350... and she got a deal.. dropped a big leaner and ground 8 stumps... hopefully got some good pics..


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not jealous at all. Who do you think (me) made her bow legged! Just try not to beat this one up chump!



Don't beat your #### too much, don't want your carpel tunnel acting up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Don't beat your #### too much, don't want your carpel tunnel acting up.



I dont need to do that, I have a beautiful wife!!!!! If you stopped beating them you could have one too!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 310728
> View attachment 310729



HURRY, go get some cement and fill that hole! Or maybe some foam, ya know that expandable stuff...........


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Just found out this evening that one of the low lives that I helped out a few times decided to stab me in the back... I'll take care of that in the next few months. Payback is a ##### after all.



You sound evil, man. Why are you like this?? I'm thinking it can't be coincidence that you keep having these troubles. Just being honest. Sorry..


----------



## sgreanbeans

Slayed a pretty big ash in a backyard, it was over a prized pear tree, house, 3 wires, no approach for brush and right next to a old man who calls the cops on the neighbors all the time. So I thought it was going to be a hard day, drove truck on the plywood highway right up to pear, protecting it and bombed the crap out of the ash onto a plywood LZ. Tree down by 11 and rolling a way at noon. But it was hot as bat chit. Sweat in the eye's for a few hours makes ya looked stoned. My eyes hurt so bad last night, going to have to buy a Richard Simmons head band.
Old dude wasn't home. Client totally briefed me up to expect this dude to start screaming, not a word. 
Seen some work done by a "new" tree service, holy crap, pealed a elm on every cut, some nubs where still hanging by a thread and they are big enough to draw blood! Hope the HO is happy ROFLMAO!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont need to do that, I have a beautiful wife!!!!! If you stopped beating them you could have one too!



What an ####### thing to say. Hope you have some sort of justification for saying such s thing, or I don't feel bad for calling you a fat douchedag wanna bee all this time.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman82 said:


> Just found out this evening that one of the low lives that I helped out a few times decided to stab me in the back... I'll take care of that in the next few months. Payback is a ##### after all.



I have had that happen so many times, why I don't help anybody anymore. They always forget who helped them when they needed it the minute you need something from them. Ya wont here from them for a long time, then its "Hey buddy, just thought I would stop by, hey so, uh, think I could borrow your skid loader...... remove a tree for me..........borrow your dump trailer to move my daughter, think I could get some firewood, ya got plenty, I'll just grab a little" 

I am called a A-hole now because I say no to everyone,lol! I wear it with pride

The worst is when you do many things for them over the years, then they want to get paid for helping you and act like you owe them when asked about it. 
 
Payback is sweet and I take great amounts of pleasure when I see the look on their face when I tell them to go away.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> What an ####### thing to say. Hope you have some sort of justification for saying such s thing, or I don't feel bad for calling you a fat douchedag wanna bee all this time.



I think he was talking about the boys down below


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> You sound evil, man. Why are you like this?? I'm thinking it can't be coincidence that you keep having these troubles. Just being honest. Sorry..



I dunno, sometimes when your the big kid on the block, everyone wants to be around to get what ever they can, ya try to be nice and help out the worthless ones, the leaches, but it always comes back to bite ya. Kind like the MC Hammer deal. I used to have all these "hang arounds" hood kids and 30 y/o parent basement types, then I cut the string, and they all stopped coming around.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I think he was talking about the boys down below



Lol. Whatever. Dead maple over septic to climb today. Lots of brush dragging and wheelbarrow work for the boys. Gotta go.. lol


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> You sound evil, man. Why are you like this?? I'm thinking it can't be coincidence that you keep having these troubles. Just being honest. Sorry..



Paul, I am kind of suprised to hear you take this stance... after all I was there with the handle you needed at what? 9 AM on a saturday morning???? Did I ask for anything aside from the load of chips? No. I think from here out it's F everybody, and happy hunting.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> Paul, I am kind of suprised to hear you take this stance... after all I was there with the handle you needed at what? 9 AM on a saturday morning???? Did I ask for anything aside from the load of chips? No. I think from here out it's F everybody, and happy hunting.



I found you have to look out for yourself cause no one else will. You do seem like you have a hard time getting paid. 

I was told by this very successful business man that if your not getting paid on time its costing you more then your making. If you think about it most times that statement is very true. Just food for thought. I hope you at least are charging them late fees.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> What an ####### thing to say. Hope you have some sort of justification for saying such s thing, or I don't feel bad for calling you a fat douchedag wanna bee all this time.



He doesn't have any he's just trying to get to me but it's not working. I have a beautiful gf that treats me right and compliments me all the time unlike the last one that made my life a living hell. He is the worst friend you could have, takes things you say in private and blows them up to make you out to be something your not just to one up you and satisfy is wannabe ego. He lies and treats his friends like a business deal. I don't know why TMD takes his #### and bails him out when he can't do the job himself. I say let him dig his own hole and #### in it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> He doesn't have any he's just trying to get to me but it's not working. I have a beautiful gf that treats me right and compliments me all the time unlike the last one that made my life a living hell. He is the worst friend you could have, takes things you say in private and blows them up to make you out to be something your not just to one up you and satisfy is wannabe ego. He lies and treats his friends like a business deal. I don't know why TMD takes his #### and bails him out when he can't do the job himself. I say let him dig his own hole and #### in it.



Lol. Your such a jealous person. You talk about friends. Ha. All you used me for was sharping your greenteeth for your stump grinder. I help tmd and he helps me. Its not a friendship its business. its not that he bails me out. I could have done every tree he has climbed for me but on big jobs i can be more productive keeping the troops moving on the ground then up in the tree. We might have some beers after the job but we dont hang out other then work. Dont be mad because you arent the climber tmd is. Its ok. Not everyone csn be top notch.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman82 said:


> Paul, I am kind of suprised to hear you take this stance... after all I was there with the handle you needed at what? 9 AM on a saturday morning???? Did I ask for anything aside from the load of chips? No. I think from here out it's F everybody, and happy hunting.



I was just being honest, man. I appreciated the winch handle. Thanks again!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I am tearing up some trees today










and a bunch of pruning even picked a straight branch for the guy to hang a swing for his grand kids






extending the parking area for his office ....maples gotta go


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Just found out this evening that one of the low lives that I helped out a few times decided to stab me in the back... I'll take care of that in the next few months. Payback is a ##### after all.



You will find out there are good guys that do business and are decent in a personal aspect , then there are some complete jerk offs who not only take advantage of good people but also play the victim , unfortunately it takes something pretty significant to identify one from the other.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Don't forget there's always two sides to every story. I'm pretty easy going and would still work with about anybody from these boards. I still find it amusing that people get so worked up atound here. Relax guys it's just the internet...

And go #### yourself, Eddie!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't forget there's always two sides to every story. I'm pretty easy going and would still work with about anybody from these boards. I still find it amusing that people get so worked up atound here. Relax guys it's just the internet...
> 
> And go #### yourself, Eddie!



Blah ........ Blah ......... Blah !


----------



## treeclimber101

More pictures !!!!! And for no good reason then I took them, and now you can look at em









the last chipper pic is just because chipper pics are what pros take all the time and I wanna be like them !


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> More pictures !!!!! And for no good reason then I took them, and now you can look at em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last chipper pic is just because chipper pics are what pros take all the time and I wanna be like them !



Is that a model 13? I just bough one this season, and I really like it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> More pictures !!!!! And for no good reason then I took them, and now you can look at em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last chipper pic is just because chipper pics are what pros take all the time and I wanna be like them !



Your chippers bigger then your chip truck. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Today's little shack. New customer, new landscaper contact. A mile or two from shop. I don't see much treework (other than today), here, but still a nice place.
View attachment 310889


----------



## Blakesmaster

Looks like the crabapple and jap maple could use a good shearing by the hand of god!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Looks like the crabapple and jap maple could use a good shearing by the hand of god!



Lol.


----------



## treeman82

tree MDS said:


> I was just being honest, man. I appreciated the winch handle. Thanks again!!



There are no thanks required. All I ask of those who I help out is that they not screw me. I tend not to like that too much.


----------



## Zale

Pruned sycamores all day. Coughed, sneezed and blew snot all day.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> HURRY, go get some cement and fill that hole! Or maybe some foam, ya know that expandable stuff...........



I was hoping there was nothing in it. There was an old log chain in it.


----------



## treeman75

Had a few other trees to finish up from yesterday and then we knocked out a ash in the afternoon.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 310908
View attachment 310909


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your chippers bigger then your chip truck. Lol



Yes it is I suppose , but thAts a real truck plenty of power and 4x4 , I can back that truck right up your ass without you knowing it !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes it is I suppose , but thAts a real truck plenty of power and 4x4 , I can back that truck right up your ass without you knowing it !



Yeah I am sure. Not. 

looks like you could chip 5 or 6 norway spruce branches into it before you have to dump. :hmm3grin2orange:

If you every break down I can bring my chip truck over and pick you up. I am sure we can fit your truck in the bed of mine.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went after a dead elm, had to drive out of town for this job, bout 15 miles. Get there, son forgets my gaffs. Tree branches are few and far between and only about 1/2 of them are decent enough to put weight on. So I go up anyways, don't wanna drive back. Get up to the top, via tossing my line over the next one above, get to a good TIP and get going, then out of no where, LIGHTNING, BAM, BOOM, right by us, wtf? We checked the radar before we left, nothing, all north of us. Check the radar again when the lightning came, big red cell bearing down on us and then it starts to poor. F ME! Get down, clean up quickly and bail, get back to shop, rain stops but still have big red cell heading our way so we pack everything up right and wait for it to let loose, it spits for a bit then clears up. :bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah I am sure. Not.
> 
> looks like you could chip 5 or 6 norway spruce branches into it before you have to dump. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> If you every break down I can bring my chip truck over and pick you up. I am sure we can fit your truck in the bed of mine.



Are you offering to come chip my #### ? Because I will take you up on it , I don't care there is in pride in how my chips make it to the dump , but if your just breaking my balls that's fine too , but I am focused on getting today done and going away for a few days it would be hard to get any good rise outta me ... Mr white feet !


----------



## NCTREE

So I sold my chip truck the other day and already miss it. I know when it gets slow I won't miss it though. It was getting up there in miles and before long would be putting money into it. Some young guy bought who was just starting out, perfect for him. I was surprised I got 13k for considering I bought for 16k five years ago. Either way it was a good truck and made me lots of money. Gonna keep my eye out for a late 90's early 00's 450 with the 7.3 powerstroke and build a box for it. Be nice not having to inspect it twice a year. I have lots of landscape buddies so if I need more truck they are more than happy to help, good know people.:msp_smile:

Here's to you chip truck! 

View attachment 310939


----------



## murphy4trees

here are a couple stump pics


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> So I sold my chip truck the other day and already miss it. I know when it gets slow I won't miss it though. It was getting up there in miles and before long would be putting money into it. Some young guy bought who was just starting out, perfect for him. I was surprised I got 13k for considering I bought for 16k five years ago. Either way it was a good truck and made me lots of money. Gonna keep my eye out for a late 90's early 00's 450 with the 7.3 powerstroke and build a box for it. Be nice not having to inspect it twice a year. I have lots of landscape buddies so if I need more truck they are more than happy to help, good know people.:msp_smile:
> 
> Here's to you chip truck!
> 
> View attachment 310939



Depending on what you register the 450 at you will still have to do a semi inspection.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you offering to come chip my #### ? Because I will take you up on it , I don't care there is in pride in how my chips make it to the dump , but if your just breaking my balls that's fine too , but I am focused on getting today done and going away for a few days it would be hard to get any good rise outta me ... Mr white feet !



You know I would bring it out and help you if you got a huge job that you needed more capacity


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> You know I would bring it out and help you if you got a huge job that you needed more capacity



I know you would . But that's ok I like to pace myself




but #### off I am in the middle of something !


----------



## treeclimber101

All done for today !


----------



## Zale

Working with a new guy today. Green as green can be. Started raining in the morning and afternoon, told him start chipping. He asks me "Is it ok to start the chipper in the rain?" I've heard a lot but that one stopped me. I assured him its ok to start the chipper in the rain. I'll give him a week.


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Working with a new guy today. Green as green can be. Started raining in the morning and afternoon, told him start chipping. He asks me "Is it ok to start the chipper in the rain?" I've heard a lot but that one stopped me. I assured him its ok to start the chipper in the rain. I'll give him a week.



I hate getting my chipper wet.


----------



## ducaticorse

Started this one today. Two trees, pine is a 100yo removal between three yards and a really nasty neighbor who stood under it in protest today. We went in a day before the crane to brush it out a little and make a chip run. I tld the HO if I get anymore of this its 500 an hour idle time. He figured it out real quick. Ill post pics of the good stuff tomorrow. Gotta love working in Cambridge MA!!!!


----------



## Bandit Man

ducaticorse said:


> I hate getting my chipper wet.



Me too! I love getting my putter wet though


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Started this one today. Two trees, pine is a 100yo removal between three yards and a really nasty neighbor who stood under it in protest today. We went in a day before the crane to brush it out a little and make a chip run. I tld the HO if I get anymore of this its 500 an hour idle time. He figured it out real quick. Ill post pics of the good stuff tomorrow. Gotta love working in Cambridge MA!!!!



Your machine is the size bigger then mine


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Working with a new guy today. Green as green can be. Started raining in the morning and afternoon, told him start chipping. He asks me "Is it ok to start the chipper in the rain?" I've heard a lot but that one stopped me. I assured him its ok to start the chipper in the rain. I'll give him a week.



I may be a complete and total ass but I don't much care for chipping in the rain myself , the radiator gets caked and you can't just blow it off , the trucks get covered in sawdust and sap! Basically it just sucks ....... I may have asked that question aswell .


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I may be a complete and total ass but I don't much care for chipping in the rain myself , the radiator gets caked and you can't just blow it off , the trucks get covered in sawdust and sap! Basically it just sucks ....... I may have asked that question aswell .



It aint trainin, if it aint rainin!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> It aint trainin, if it aint rainin!!!!



#### that #### , I draw a circle in the dirt about the size of a mower rim .... As soon as 3or 4 drops land inside of it ...... We're out !!!!! I can smell rain 45 minutes off and believe , I ain't lyin !  I've cancelled estimates if its raining too hard ! Nothing worse then a drop in the eye hole


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> #### that #### , I draw a circle in the dirt about the size of a mower rim .... As soon as 3or 4 drops land inside of it ...... We're out !!!!! I can smell rain 45 minutes off and believe , I ain't lyin !  I've cancelled estimates if its raining too hard ! Nothing worse then a drop in the eye hole


LOL, I posted pics up here a few weeks ago doing a job in a blipping monsoon. I had crane out there and little over lawn travel, so tally-ho. Otherwise, I'd probably have cancelled. We didn't even bother wearing WWG, it was that ####ing wet.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 310990


----------



## Bandit Man

I ran chainsaws in the sun most of the day. Now I'm enjoying ice cold Buds and cookin meat with fire, yes Sir. View attachment 310991


----------



## Groundman One

Very ordinary day. Clean up some small stuff that fell in the storm, take down a few pizzly dead balsams, but... we had to chip two big piles of branches that had been sitting there for a long time. The top of the piles were fine, but once we hit the middle and bottom, it was stinky, wet, and almost composted. Not only does it chip like #### - it smells like ####. 

_Bleah!_ :bulgy-eyes:

And thus our day. Helloooooooo weekend!


----------



## mattfr12

Took forever but we finally got it. Did like 60 stumps in day one. stump grinding isn't so bad anymore when i don't have to get beat with rocks and dust. Its fast but wasn't super surprised with the speed took 5-8 minutes a stump on average 20-30 inch stuff.. we did time it to see if the purchase was worth it.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I took these 2 out yesterday:


----------



## treeclimber101

Bandit Man said:


> I ran chainsaws in the sun most of the day. Now I'm enjoying ice cold Buds and cookin meat with fire, yes Sir. View attachment 310991



It would be some crazy #### if that stupid ####ing chainsaw fell outta that tree broke all the bottles and knocked over your grill ? You better put it up for the weekend ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
F'n hot as hell! I bet Beast was hot!
Jeff


----------



## treeman82

Beautiful day. Picked up 2 TINY jobs. Gonna drop an oak tree for one client on Monday morning for $300, should take no more than 1/2 hr. Would have done it today, but I didn't want to go trecking through the brush in shorts. Another client wants me to buzz a forsythia hedge, nothing great... but I'll take it. I was planning to sand and stain some wood posts we installed last week at one house... but the Devil AKA homeowner was there, the woman is nuts. Tried to fix another screw up, but that didn't go so well. We had to plant a 5 - 6' arborvitae for one client a few months ago... told one of the guys to go do it, he came back yes it's done. I should have checked on it better so it's my fault that the job was not done properly... but come on? The stupid ####er pulled off the burlap, stuck it in the hole and walked away. Sucker is half out of the hole still. Gonna have to get her a new tree. Beyond that I got the check I was waiting for... people said it would go out Monday, it was dated Thursday. Helped a friend on one of his jobs to finish the day out... figured better to help a friend than to sit around doing nothing.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Beautiful day. Picked up 2 TINY jobs. Gonna drop an oak tree for one client on Monday morning for $300, should take no more than 1/2 hr. Would have done it today, but I didn't want to go trecking through the brush in shorts. Another client wants me to buzz a forsythia hedge, nothing great... but I'll take it. I was planning to sand and stain some wood posts we installed last week at one house... but the Devil AKA homeowner was there, the woman is nuts. Tried to fix another screw up, but that didn't go so well. We had to plant a 5 - 6' arborvitae for one client a few months ago... told one of the guys to go do it, he came back yes it's done. I should have checked on it better so it's my fault that the job was not done properly... but come on? The stupid ####er pulled off the burlap, stuck it in the hole and walked away. Sucker is half out of the hole still. Gonna have to get her a new tree. Beyond that I got the check I was waiting for... people said it would go out Monday, it was dated Thursday. Helped a friend on one of his jobs to finish the day out... figured better to help a friend than to sit around doing nothing.


How many employees do you have ?


----------



## treeman82

I have 2 morons who are both floaters. 2 seasonal guys (1 summer / 1 winter), and some friends who fill in from time to time.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> I have 2 morons who are both floaters. 2 seasonal guys (1 summer / 1 winter), and some friends who fill in from time to time.



You need to fire some mutha ####ers , for real , can't plant a arb? I mean come on ! That just pissed me off and just read a post , you need to handle that #### ....... Swiftly , there are alot of good guys outta work , there is no reason to deal with that kinda nonsense :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

Hire yourself 1or 2 good guys ........#### can the dopes and be with them holding there hands until #### is done right . I have had the same guys for 8 yrs . Eat , sleep , and #### the right way to do a job !


----------



## jefflovstrom

Classic!
Jefff


----------



## mikewhite85

Losing my shirt on a euc removal in Burbank, CA. Should have used a crane.... to make matters worse one of my guys also nipped a window when lowing a branch. It's gonna end up taking 2-3 days instead of one! Also one of my guys lost my $450 log cart off the back of my truck yesterday... When it rains it pours.

HOWEVER, thankfully for every bad one there are lots of good ones. Otherwise I'd be out of business quick! 

Saved this cat the other day too. Friendly little guy.View attachment 311053
Wish I could do cat rescues everyday.


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> I may be a complete and total ass but I don't much care for chipping in the rain myself , the radiator gets caked and you can't just blow it off , the trucks get covered in sawdust and sap! Basically it just sucks ....... I may have asked that question aswell .



I am not crazy about working in the rain either but sometimes I have no choice. My backlog is starting to get a little crazy and I like to see how new guys work in lousy conditions. That can tell you a lot.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I WAS STUNG IN THE NECK! FREAKIN BEE'S!! Doing that elm, right at the bottom, nest in some old brush, where did I step? Right in the middle! So I deserved the kiss. Chit is all swollen up and hurts like hell.

Took the great niece (might as well be granddaughter) out to fill a stump with top soil, let her run the dump trailer, thought it was the greatest thing EVER!

Shipped my oldest off to his third year at college. He is going to be a preacher, so I wonder what kind of trouble he will get into while at a actual University, before, the last 2 years, he was in a "boot camp" ......... they where not aloud to hang out with girls. Now he is at a campus full of hot chicks. I hope they corrupt him.


----------



## VinceGU05

MMd my jonsered 2137. And advanced the timing. And gave it a nice tune up. Runs soo much better. Then reassembled the muffler on the 660 with some new screws. It seems I hadn't done them tight Enuff during the MM and vibrated out lol


----------



## treeman75

I just got a call from a women that has five walnut trees and she said if I cut them down for free I can have the wood.


----------



## tree MDS

Was a decent week. Made a pretty successful attempt at having the ideal friday to cap it off. Got the weekend off and I need it. Kinda bored already though.. think I'll run down the road with the International and trailer and pick up the tractor, spread some chips around in my flip flops. That should keep me out of trouble for a half hour or so. Lol.


----------



## Grace Tree

Phone stopped ringing for the first time since Feb. Haven't had a call since last Monday. I still have 3 weeks worth of work and I could use a little break so I won't complain unless it doesn't start ringing again after Labor Day.
Phil


----------



## Zale

treeman75 said:


> I just got a call from a women that has five walnut trees and she said if I cut them down for free I can have the wood.



If you're not interested, let me know. It could be highly valuable.


----------



## [email protected]

*Wow! Free High Value Walnut!*



treeman75 said:


> I just got a call from a women that has five walnut trees and she said if I cut them down for free I can have the wood.



MAN, YOU DON'T GET AN OFFER LIKE THAT EVERY DAY! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Grace Tree

Hit concrete 30 ft. up in a silver maple Thurs. Goodbye to that chain.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Jeff good idea. A important message from your fellow tree climber.



Lol.. The gay chat sites must be a whole hell of a lot livelier these days, at any rate!!


----------



## ducaticorse

*Just another staurday removing the biggest pine tree in Cambridge on Private property*

Don't give me #### about the spars. We had about as much of a drop zone as a triple length side by side driveway over triple deckers wires, and whatever else you want to throw in there...


----------



## ducaticorse

One more and Im done for the day. We got it all down and chipped. Back monday to bobcat the trunk pieces out have a ton more pics for later if anyone cares. Miller time...


----------



## lumberjackchef

took this pine down at my dad's a while back. Finished it up today.

Before






After


----------



## stihl sawing

That is awesome.


----------



## treeclimber101

Sitting at the shore house ...... Went to drop my dogs off at my father in laws and he gave me this , I told him to buy one 5 years ago he did and never used it






####ing thing is brand new ! Maybe 2 tanks of gas still smell the break in bean oil mix


----------



## TRamsdell

well, I ended yesterday with 1 running saw that can't be safely used. ended today with 3 operational saws can't beat that


----------



## treeman82

lumberjackchef said:


> took this pine down at my dad's a while back. Finished it up today.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



That is freaking AWESOME. How long did it take?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Sitting at the shore house ...... Went to drop my dogs off at my father in laws and he gave me this , I told him to buy one 5 years ago he did and never used it , ####ing thing is brand new ! Maybe 2 tanks of gas still smell the break in bean oil mix



Holy crap! How many top handle's do you have now! My father in law would have that thing tore to hell in no time. Wish he was like yours! U could send that to me if your ge-raage is getting to crowded.

Wnet to DMV, actually got in and was the first person in line for tags, I COULD NOT FREAKIN BELIEVE IT, she pulls up my trash, "that will be $184" go to grab my check book, no checks!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang:

Wife used the last ones to pay the guys and didn't put a new book in. Lady let me cut in line when I came back since she had pulled it up and had everything ready. Not sure what the hell happened, they moved that place and now its like a contest to see who can get in and get anything done.


----------



## tree MDS

Down to all annoying jobs that I don't even feel like doing this week. The pay won't be too bad if I can soldier through it though, so I should just shut up and deal. Winter's coming. 

One of them is this white pine hedge I started taking care of for a guy a few years ago. We gotta plywood in quite a ways to get at the thing. Lol.. I was so hung over the first time I did it, I swear that ####ing thing was spinning around in circles (nothing to be proud of, I know). It did come out good though.. 

I need some takedowns asap!!


----------



## treeman75

The town of LeMars Ia home of wells blue bunny ice cream sent out 280 notices for parking trees to be raised. My phone has been ringing off the hook, I live only 6 miles away.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> The town of LeMars Ia home of wells blue bunny ice cream sent out 280 notices for parking trees to be raised. My phone has been ringing off the hook, I live only 6 miles away.



Seems like you've really taken off these days. Good for you, seems like you deserve it!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Look at you being all positive and encouraging! You feeling alright?


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Seems like you've really taken off these days. Good for you, seems like you deserve it!



Thanks man! There are days when I think it would be easier to go back to me and one guy with the chipper and chipper truck.


I have learned alot from AS, I remember first joining and posting pics of some trees and got comments of lion tailing. I had to google it because I had never heard of that before and how embarrassed I felt, thats when I started education myself on tree care. I try to educate home owners on proper tree care and have gained respect from the few pros around me that does good work.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Look at you being all positive and encouraging! You feeling alright?



He just doesn't bother me as much as most of you. lol.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Thanks for all the kind words. 



treeman82 said:


> That is freaking AWESOME. How long did it take?



It took about 6 hrs total I think. Less than 2 gallons of fuel. About half in my ported ms250 and the other in my cs345 echo rear handle with the dime tip. That's a lot of tanks in that little thing though. The tank is small on that saw.


----------



## treeman75

Watched a show on netflix yesterday called happy people. If you have netflix check it out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Watched a show on netflix yesterday called happy people. If you have netflix check it out.



Was I in it?
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Was I in it?
> Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:



I think i did see ya in it!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Kickin' it today.
I got a tough week ahead starting tomorrow,,
I need all 15 guy's to show up. Nobody calling in sick. 
I got one of my guy's that asked for Monday off,, I told him that if he makes me do with out him on Monday,, I will do with out him all week. It is tough to spread 15 guy's into four crews when deadline's need to be met. I saw him this morning because I brought him a bunch of girl clothes from my wife. His kids are a little younger than mine. Before I left, I told him I will see him tomorrow morning,,,He better.
BTW,,It is a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Its going to be a tough week for us too, its going to be a 100 all week.

I was at the store today and looking through the beer selection and seen some genesee, I had to get some. Thats the beer I always drank out in PA 20 years ago.


----------



## Grace Tree

treeman75 said:


> Its going to be a tough week for us too, its going to be a 100 all week.
> 
> I was at the store today and looking through the beer selection and seen some genesee, I had to get some. Thats the beer I always drank out in PA 20 years ago.



What about Rolling Rock? 'Thought Genesee was a NY beer.
Phil


----------



## treeman75

Small Wood said:


> What about Rolling Rock? 'Thought Genesee was a NY beer.
> Phil



There was a pizza shop that I hung out at and they would serve me , I was 18. Im thinking it was probably the cheapest beer they had.


----------



## tree MDS

Small Wood said:


> What about Rolling Rock? 'Thought Genesee was a NY beer.
> Phil



It's all evil!! lol.:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Holy crap! How many top handle's do you have now! My father in law would have that thing tore to hell in no time. Wish he was like yours! U could send that to me if your ge-raage is getting to crowded.
> 
> Wnet to DMV, actually got in and was the first person in line for tags, I COULD NOT FREAKIN BELIEVE IT, she pulls up my trash, "that will be $184" go to grab my check book, no checks!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang::bang:
> 
> Wife used the last ones to pay the guys and didn't put a new book in. Lady let me cut in line when I came back since she had pulled it up and had everything ready. Not sure what the hell happened, they moved that place and now its like a contest to see who can get in and get anything done.


4 now and a husky 385 ! So I am good


----------



## treeman82

Did a small pruning job today... or what was supposed to be a small pruning job. Half a dozen bradford pears at a commercial site. Figured go there on a Sunday the place would be quiet, so no need to work around cars. No cars to worry about today, but the owners were there. They added on some clearing work on one side of the property, so I had to run back to my yard, grab the chipper, and borrow a friend's power pole saw to get some branches. Figure I got there around 11:00 left around 7:00. I had also done some work for the owner's parents at their place during the winter, nothing crazy... but I told them we should haul the wood out at the time we did the work, because where they wanted me to leave it was kind of in a swamp, and we had the equipment to haul everything out on a job across the street. Well of course they paid me to cut all the wood up for firewood... but now they want it all gone.


----------



## formationrx

*....*

been playing catch up the last few days... sore and tired... nice to see $ coming in and not going away... installed a transmission... got an ear topped off with tranny fluid... worked some ash... elm... vine removals... took out a mulberry... shaped hedge etc.... brushed my teeth with muscle rub... chipped a few rouge piles... at the end of the week im picking up a new grinder... gonna go thru the shop and try to get rid of some stuff i dont use... 
you guys have a good week out there...


----------



## ducaticorse

Some trunk wood from the pine, the piece he's standing next to was the first pic.


----------



## gorman

Went up to NH for my birthday with the lady. Hit up the Funspot for some good ol arcade action, then drove to Hampton beach to see Cheap Trick. Worst crowd ever. Totally tasteless. The band pulled an awesome set, but it doesn't look like Robin Zander could pull anymore groupies. Kinda looked like the cryptkeeper.


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> Went up to NH for my birthday with the lady. Hit up the Funspot for some good ol arcade action, then drove to Hampton beach to see Cheap Trick. Worst crowd ever. Totally tasteless. The band pulled an awesome set, but it doesn't look like Robin Zander could pull anymore groupies. Kinda looked like the cryptkeeper.



LOL, I used to make my dad take me to fun spot when I was a kid. I went up there ten or so years ago to see that they hadn't upgraded any of the games since I was last there. Ha. Have the decided to enter into the new millennia yet?


----------



## gorman

Guy, they don't make arcade machines anymore. In fact, the good ones that bring back nostalgia are impossible to track down unless you are prepared to buy it. It was nice to have all the fan favorites under one roof and be in a position to play as much as you want. 



ducaticorse said:


> LOL, I used to make my dad take me to fun spot when I was a kid. I went up there ten or so years ago to see that they hadn't upgraded any of the games since I was last there. Ha. Have the decided to enter into the new millennia yet?


----------



## Groundman One

Today?

A half-dozen spruce uprooted and down in the big storm a few weeks ago. From the backyard to the driveway, load the wood, chip the branches. Nothing fancy, just lotsa carrying.

Back tomorrow to take down two uprooted - but still standing - birch. The wood stays, just have to chip the branches. Might be an early day. My climber priced this job really well.


----------



## deevo

Removed a stone dead 50' pine with a very limited drop zone, but the GRCS helped that one, tipped tied it, put a block in a neighbouring black locust, had it down in no time. Then soon as I was up a decent sized honey locust (storm damage removal) starts pissing rain! Well we had one more large leader branch on a black locust over the house left, GRCS'd it and done by 1230 decent sized cheque in hand. Got a big black locust removal to do for the neighbour sometime when it slows down a little. Crane job for sure, 4 stemmed 80'er over 2 houses and pools, no farting around with this one rigging! Got soaked but who cares, got paid well!


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Removed a stone dead 50' pine with a very limited drop zone, but the GRCS helped that one, tipped tied it, put a block in a neighbouring black locust, had it down in no time. Then soon as I was up a decent sized honey locust (storm damage removal) starts pissing rain! Well we had one more large leader branch on a black locust over the house left, GRCS'd it and done by 1230 decent sized cheque in hand. Got a big black locust removal to do for the neighbour sometime when it slows down a little. Crane job for sure, 4 stemmed 80'er over 2 houses and pools, no farting around with this one rigging! Got soaked but who cares, got paid well!



Hey Deevo did you guys get any storm action last night? They were calling for it down our way (southern lake huron) but nothing happened. I was watching the radar and all the action was up your way. We have had hardly any storms this summer. It gets jets black over the lake then goes to the north of us every time. Good I guess cause we're are slammed with our regular clients. Sounds like you have been busy with storms this summer!! $$$$$$


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> Hey Deevo did you guys get any storm action last night? They were calling for it down our way (southern lake huron) but nothing happened. I was watching the radar and all the action was up your way. We have had hardly any storms this summer. It gets jets black over the lake then goes to the north of us every time. Good I guess cause we're are slammed with our regular clients. Sounds like you have been busy with storms this summer!! $$$$$$



Yeah I had a few calls after I got home, nothing major, more clean up then anything. Can wait til tomorrow, we had a lot of lightening, not much wind though. Guy got zapped by it 15 mins from my house. Last storm from July made my year for sure though!:msp_thumbup: Glad your busy also, got some big jobs booked right into November now, trying to spread it out into December!


----------



## treeclimber101

3 days of fishing and drinking and soaking up sun


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> 3 days of fishing and drinking and soaking up sun



There is fish in there? I believe the drinking part though!:biggrin: Glad the suns out there, been crappy here since yesterday!


----------



## mattfr12

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TZiTgdB7ais


----------



## sgreanbeans

Matt, had ur number in my truck? Not sure what happened, hit me with a PM

Had a client call me last night in a panic. Locust tree that had some storm damage this year,tree lost a lead over the house and we went and took care of it. Well, it had a leader bust while he, his kids and friends with kids where under it playing in a kiddy pool this last weekend. Said it scared the chit out of him. I told him this year that the tree had issues, but he was not ready to spent the money..............I be there today today.


----------



## treeclimber101

Kinda of a nice day , got a call from my scaper buddy who had some stump mass he couldn't break threw with his loader , got to the job to find a real cluster #### of no parking , and alot of guys wandering about doing just about every aspect of landscape






looked like each guy drove a dump truck to the job ! Neighbors must be thrilled


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Kinda of a nice day , got a call from my scaper buddy who had some stump mass he couldn't break threw with his loader , got to the job to find a real cluster #### of no parking , and alot of guys wandering about doing just about every aspect of landscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked like each guy drove a dump truck to the job ! Neighbors must be thrilled


towns around here would have a hissy fit if you dumped a pile in the road like that. if ya made it through the day without being taken away in bracelets they would want to clean it up with toothbrushes.


----------



## Groundman One

Finished up yesterday's job. Nice quick day and a good paycheck.

Had to do some simple rope work on a few birches, but the customer had never really seen a climber in action with ropes going off here and there, so he was all impressed and gave us each a $20 tip at the end of the job.

Well thank you very much, sir. :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> towns around here would have a hissy fit if you dumped a pile in the road like that. if ya made it through the day without being taken away in bracelets they would want to clean it up with toothbrushes.



Triaxle guy don't care you say put it here well that's where it'll be LOL, besides we k ow all the cops , who do you think trims there trees and cuts there grass and landscapes .


----------



## tree MDS

Finished up my hedge job from yesterday (technical difficulties). She's coming along nicely on the second pruning! #######s..
View attachment 311801


----------



## treeman82

Tried dropping 2 oaks for one of my clients. Should have been a half hour job, in and out. Spent 2 hrs and didn't even get 1 notch made. Got down there, saw got bound up in the top cut, chain bound up badly. Went up, got tools, brought them down, saw still wouldn't run... bring saw up. Fix saw, bring saw back down, throw chain, bring tools down again, saw still won't run, bring saw up again and leave. Looked at 3 jobs today, got at least 1 of them. Got a check from Sunday's adventure. Finally listened to the message from Satan... not as bad as I thought.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hot and humid,, but I hired another climber today!!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Hot and humid,, but I hired another climber today!!
> Jeff



Sunny and 85 here ! Just saying


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Triaxle guy don't care you say put it here well that's where it'll be LOL, besides we k ow all the cops , who do you think trims there trees and cuts there grass and landscapes .


jersey style, i like it! where's looka bratzie when ya need em!


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> jersey style, i like it! where's looka bratzie when ya need em!



You #### with the help and your #### gets forgotten about ! Ya know what I mean . LOL  that's how jerseyites keep a level playing field !


----------



## treeman75

It was 95 and 73% humidity today. I was up in a walnut today and I thought I was going to die. I got it down and started to get sick, we called it a day at 1.


----------



## OLD OAK

Cleaned trees from this pond bank today, made Good $$. See my chipper smoking like hell, Any ideas ?


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> Cleaned trees from this pond bank today, made Good $$. See my chipper smoking like hell, Any ideas ?



Gas or diesel?


----------



## OLD OAK

Just bought this and haven't used it yet. it was blue and will soon be white. Its old but works well. 84 F800 With a stinger 110 crane. gas engine. It was used by a company that installed cell phone towers,[ i have been knowing them for about 10 years now] It has not been used in 8 + years and kept inside.


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> Gas or diesel?



3 cil diesel, its a deutz. When its under a hard load it will blow a bIg ball of smoke until load is gone.


----------



## Bandit Man

OLD OAK said:


> 3 cil diesel, its a deutz. When its under a hard load it will blow a bIg ball of smoke until load is gone.



You're burning oil. The engine needs an overhaul now. You most likely have a ring problem, and if you keep using it, you'll have a piston problem too.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> 3 cil diesel, its a deutz. When its under a hard load it will blow a bIg ball of smoke until load is gone.



I would agree that you have at least smoked rings , I will give you a 86hp turbo charged engine even up for that crane ! Well maybe I will throw in a few thousand on top


----------



## OLD OAK

Bandit Man said:


> You're burning oil. The engine needs an overhaul now. You most likely have a ring problem, and if you keep using it, you'll have a piston problem too.



Thanks. That's what i first thought but i am not losing any oil, thing stays full. Any one think it could be getting to much fuel ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bandit Man said:


> You're burning oil. The engine needs an overhaul now. You most likely have a ring problem, and if you keep using it, you'll have a piston problem too.



I agree with you,,if it is not knocking now it will be. That engine has very low tolerance's and the rods have two bearings. They will crawl under each other after time. I am guessing that each injector (mechanical) has its own pump. Cut the fuel to each injector and narrow the problem down, but in the end, it is a total rebuild.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Prolly mixing with diesel keeping the oil level right , which also leads to cylinder washing also not good , could also be bad injectors .


----------



## OLD OAK

Might just be time for a over hall. Would like a bigger chipper but this one works and is paid for.


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> Thanks. That's what i first thought but i am not losing any oil, thing stays full. Any one think it could be getting to much fuel ?



To much fuel would be black change you fuel filters! We had the same problem.last year billowing clouds of smoke filters were plugged didn't help the tank was full of #### either...


----------



## deevo

Groundman One said:


> Finished up yesterday's job. Nice quick day and a good paycheck.
> 
> Had to do some simple rope work on a few birches, but the customer had never really seen a climber in action with ropes going off here and there, so he was all impressed and gave us each a $20 tip at the end of the job.
> 
> Well thank you very much, sir. :msp_smile:



You by Montreal at all? Going to look at some tracked lifts at UP Equip - Spider atrium tracked compact lift rental and sales, vente et location - Home very soon


----------



## OLD OAK

jefflovstrom said:


> I agree with you,,if it is not knocking now it will be. That engine has very low tolerance's and the rods have two bearings. They will crawl under each other after time. I am guessing that each injector has its own pump. Cut the fuel to each injector and narrow the problem down, but in the end, it is a total rebuild.
> Jeff



Thanks, Correct each injector has its own pump. I will see what i can do.


----------



## Bandit Man

OLD OAK said:


> Might just be time for a over hall. Would like a bigger chipper but this one works and is paid for.



Are you sure you're using the correct grade of oil also? Silly question, but just tryin to save you $!


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> To much fuel would be black change you fuel filters! We had the same problem.last year billowing clouds of smoke filters were plugged didn't help the tank was full of #### either...



Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## jefflovstrom

OLD OAK said:


> Any one think it could be getting to much fuel ?



Narrow it down,,I think you have mechanical pumps for each injector. At least you will know what caused your total rebuid.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

OLD OAK said:


> Just bought this and haven't used it yet. it was blue and will soon be white. Its old but works well. 84 F800 With a stinger 110 crane. gas engine. It was used by a company that installed cell phone towers,[ i have been knowing them for about 10 years now] It has not been used in 8 + years and kept inside.



 change out hydraulic oil and miscellaneous,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> Just bought this and haven't used it yet. it was blue and will soon be white. Its old but works well. 84 F800 With a stinger 110 crane. gas engine. It was used by a company that installed cell phone towers,[ i have been knowing them for about 10 years now] It has not been used in 8 + years and kept inside.



Dude what the hell is that jib id feel safer rigging off a bucket


----------



## OLD OAK

jefflovstrom said:


> change out hydraulic oil and miscellaneous,,
> Jeff



Thanks, still have more work to do before it is ready.


----------



## treeclimber101

Another bank property pretty dumpy as usual but we do one a week for decent pay , same #### elevate and flatten underbrush










apparently someone hid in the bushes at one of the branches and held up someone using the ATM so now all the trees have to be cleared on all the sites good work and guaranteed pay


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Another bank property pretty dumpy as usual but we do one a week for decent pay , same #### elevate and flatten underbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently someone hid in the bushes at one of the branches and held up someone using the ATM so now all the trees have to be cleared on all the sites good work and guaranteed pay



Looks like easy money


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Another bank property pretty dumpy as usual but we do one a week for decent pay , same #### elevate and flatten underbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently someone hid in the bushes at one of the branches and held up someone using the ATM so now all the trees have to be cleared on all the sites good work and guaranteed pay



its money in the bank-from the bank. (i'm sorry)


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just got in, was going to go do another, but screw it, its hot. Time for my shorts and good ol' Vans.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Just got in, was going to go do another, but screw it, its hot. Time for my shorts and good ol' Vans.



Rainin like asuna##### here



wit sum thundabuumers


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

sgreanbeans said:


> I WAS STUNG IN THE NECK! FREAKIN BEE'S!! Doing that elm, right at the bottom, nest in some old brush, where did I step? Right in the middle! So I deserved the kiss. Chit is all swollen up and hurts like hell.
> 
> Took the great niece (might as well be granddaughter) out to fill a stump with top soil, let her run the dump trailer, thought it was the greatest thing EVER!
> 
> Shipped my oldest off to his third year at college. He is going to be a preacher, so I wonder what kind of trouble he will get into while at a actual University, before, the last 2 years, he was in a "boot camp" ......... they where not aloud to hang out with girls. Now he is at a campus full of hot chicks. I hope they corrupt him.



Scott, glad your son has good direction, sooo much better than pants hanging down, cap on sideways thug punks 

hope you proud of him and support his call


----------



## Groundman One

Today:

Hit Tim Horton's for coffee and muffins, went to work, and on tree #1, my climber put the saw in his finger. 

He was holding a branch while cutting it, one of his spurs slipped out, and he dropped a few inches in a jolt which apparently was enough to cause his still turning 200T to hit the end of his index finger on his free hand. He was about 20' up, and I lowered him down on his rope since he was unable to tie a prussic. No point in trying, really. I tended to him as best I could with the first aid kit, then off to the clinic for a first-class quick bandage job, and he just left for the hospital for stiches. Poor guy.

This is why I nag him endlessly to bring a rope with him even on smaller trees (amongst other things). He's an excellent climber with about 20 years experience, but climbers - often by their nature - are a bit full of themselves and have an _"I don't need that!"_ frame of mind when it comes to the some of the minutia of safety and contingencies. If he didn't bring his rope with him on that small maple, the climb down would have been uncomfortable to say the least.

So y'all elitist holier-than-thou climbers best listen to your groundman when they are nagging you about something, cause they just might save your bacon one day. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeman82

Sat down for breakfast with one of my suppliers, went well enough I guess. Then went to finish the job I started yesterday. Driving up the road to the house, the homeowner was leaving, and stopped to tell me that one of the 2 trees actually fell last night while they were having dinner. Dropped the remaining one, and got paid.


----------



## treeclimber101

Groundman One said:


> Today:
> 
> Hit Tim Horton's for coffee and muffins, went to work, and on tree #1, my climber put the saw in his finger.
> 
> He was holding a branch while cutting it, one of his spurs slipped out, and he dropped a few inches in a jolt which apparently was enough to cause his still turning 200T to hit the end of his index finger on his free hand. He was about 20' up, and I lowered him down on his rope since he was unable to tie a prussic. No point in trying, really. I tended to him as best I could with the first aid kit, then off to the clinic for a first-class quick bandage job, and he just left for the hospital for stiches. Poor guy.
> 
> This is why I nag him endlessly to bring a rope with him even on smaller trees (amongst other things). He's an excellent climber with about 20 years experience, but climbers - often by their nature - are a bit full of themselves and have an _"I don't need that!"_ frame of mind when it comes to the some of the minutia of safety and contingencies. If he didn't bring his rope with him on that small maple, the climb down would have been uncomfortable to say the least.
> 
> So y'all elitist holier-than-thou climbers best listen to your groundman when they are nagging you about something, cause they just might save your bacon one day. :msp_thumbup:


Got a little jacked up myself today , second job was light rain which then proceeded to pour rain and I was cutting up the trunk to load in the truck and the saw kicked out backwards and the handle hit me right on the upper thigh , didn't think that would suck as bad as it did , gotta a nice bruise and knot to remember today


----------



## Groundman One

treeclimber101 said:


> Got a little jacked up myself today , second job was light rain which then proceeded to pour rain and I was cutting up the trunk to load in the truck and the saw kicked out backwards and the handle hit me right on the upper thigh , didn't think that would suck as bad as it did , gotta a nice bruise and knot to remember today



On the plus side, you'll have to drop your pants to show the girls that injury. 

Just spoke to my climber, he's okay, so to speak. They anesthetized his finger, took a brush to the wound _(OUCH!!!!!!!!)_, cleaned it out and sealed him up. Back tomorrow to see a plastic surgeon to see what level of disfigurement he's going to have on the end of that finger. Antibiotics, painkillers, and a daily trip to the CLSC (local health centers) to have the bandages changed for about a week. He says he wants to work next week, maybe just drive the truck and yell at people. 

Sorry if this should be in the injury forum, but it's what happened today.


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Today:
> 
> Hit Tim Horton's for coffee and muffins, went to work, and on tree #1, my climber put the saw in his finger.
> 
> He was holding a branch while cutting it, one of his spurs slipped out, and he dropped a few inches in a jolt which apparently was enough to cause his still turning 200T to hit the end of his index finger on his free hand. He was about 20' up, and I lowered him down on his rope since he was unable to tie a prussic. No point in trying, really. I tended to him as best I could with the first aid kit, then off to the clinic for a first-class quick bandage job, and he just left for the hospital for stiches. Poor guy.
> 
> This is why I nag him endlessly to bring a rope with him even on smaller trees (amongst other things). He's an excellent climber with about 20 years experience, but climbers - often by their nature - are a bit full of themselves and have an _"I don't need that!"_ frame of mind when it comes to the some of the minutia of safety and contingencies. If he didn't bring his rope with him on that small maple, the climb down would have been uncomfortable to say the least.
> 
> So y'all elitist holier-than-thou climbers best listen to your groundman when they are nagging you about something, cause they just might save your bacon one day. :msp_thumbup:



This is why I always keep my spikes sharp, tie in twice, and re-gaff both feet/adjust flip line before starting a saw in a tree (takedowns only, obviously). Seems like common sense to me. Standard protocol.


----------



## Bandit Man

tree MDS said:


> This is why I always keep my spikes sharp, tie in twice, and re-gaff both feet/adjust flip line before starting a saw in a tree (takedowns only, obviously). Seems like common sense to me. Standard protocol.



The life you save might be your own


----------



## Bandit Man

treeclimber101 said:


> Got a little jacked up myself today , second job was light rain which then proceeded to pour rain and I was cutting up the trunk to load in the truck and the saw kicked out backwards and the handle hit me right on the upper thigh , didn't think that would suck as bad as it did , gotta a nice bruise and knot to remember today



Good thing you were wearing your cup!


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> This is why I always keep my spikes sharp, tie in twice, and re-gaff both feet/adjust flip line before starting a saw in a tree (takedowns only, obviously). Seems like common sense to me. Standard protocol.



I hear ya. But I've been working with this climber for ten-years (he's been doing it for twenty) and he's pretty damn good. Technical proficiency is not a question with him. He's very calm, very fit, very comfortable in the tree. 

I've grounded for lots of climbers, and I've seen climbers do some stupid, stupid things. I think in this case it was just a "#### happens" moment. And #### did indeed happen.


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> Dude what the hell is that jib id feel safer rigging off a bucket



The jib does look strange, it folds under and has 2 bars that come off of the front and bolt on above the lower section to give it support. I put it on to see how it worked and folded it back after i played around with it. Kinda a pain to set up. I hope not to use the jib much, i don't know. O Never used a crain before ever so i have a lot to learn, i will take it slow. It does have a 2 man basket that came with it :msp_thumbup:


----------



## OLD OAK

jefflovstrom said:


> Narrow it down,,I think you have mechanical pumps for each injector. At least you will know what caused your total rebuid.
> Jeff



Took your advice and started it and cracked open the inj pumps one at a time, first one when opened had low pressure and was all bubbles like it had air in it. When opened made little difference how it ran. The other 2 were no bubbles and the engine died down when opened, very high pressure. Will replace it and see what happens. Now to try and find one


----------



## Pelorus

Deadwooding a couple of spruce and doing some Mickey Mouse Manitoba Maple hackerry / butchery today. Descending outta the maple and notice a white pickup drive by and park a little ways off. Fellow gets out, puts a hard hat on, and starts walking towards us......Ministry of Labour inspector!!! And I'm thinking to myself: "This is gonna hurt, cause I think he is prolly gonna notice I ain't wearing chainsaw pants, and the groundie ain't either"

We then had a very long pleasant conversation, and then he said goodbye! No fines or riot act.
The groundie fortunately was wearing a (brand new) pair of workboots, instead of his customary pair held together with duct tape. The weird thing was that the inspector really knew his stuff, and was obviously not just a pencil pusher who took a Train the Trainer course. I asked him how we ranked safety/equipment wise compared to other tree co's he has run across, and he said that apart from the absent leg protection, we were ok, but tree companies are usually one extreme or the other.


----------



## jefflovstrom

OLD OAK said:


> Took your advice and started it and cracked open the inj pumps one at a time, first one when opened had low pressure and was all bubbles like it had air in it. When opened made little difference how it ran. The other 2 were no bubbles and the engine died down when opened, very high pressure. Will replace it and see what happens. Now to try and find one



I know your pain, Bro!
We are rebuilding a Vermeer 672 tow behind (Beast).
I love this thing,,,
Jeff :biggrin:

View attachment 312087

View attachment 312092
View attachment 312093
View attachment 312093

View attachment 312094


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> I know your pain, Bro!
> We are rebuilding a Vermeer 672 tow behind (Beast).
> I love this thing,,,
> Jeff :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 312087
> 
> View attachment 312092
> View attachment 312093
> View attachment 312093
> 
> View attachment 312094



somebody knows what there doing to get the grinder in to attack stumps in those spots


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I know your pain, Bro!
> We are rebuilding a Vermeer 672 tow behind (Beast).
> I love this thing,,,
> Jeff :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 312087
> 
> View attachment 312092
> View attachment 312093
> View attachment 312093
> 
> View attachment 312094



The Bluffs, isn't that in Spring Valley on Jamacha? I lived right by there in that housing addition with the red curbs.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Actually on Friars Road by Qualcom.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Grace Tree

View attachment 312150
View attachment 312151


Days by the water. Not bad. Lots of misery by the pond with 100% humidity and swarms of mosquitoes but 4 trees cut into bite size pieces in 6 hrs. is a good day for me. Glad I didn't have to do the cleanup. 
Phil


----------



## millbilly

jefflovstrom said:


> I know your pain, Bro!
> We are rebuilding a Vermeer 672 tow behind (Beast).
> I love this thing,,,
> Jeff :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 312087
> 
> View attachment 312092
> View attachment 312093
> View attachment 312093
> 
> View attachment 312094



If I were doing that job, I am sure I would have put something through a window. That's just my luck.


----------



## gorman

Had my job for today cancel since I don't own a bucket and the customer doesn't feel comfortable with a climber working over his brand new generator. wtf. last minute.


----------



## Zale

Well, the new guy that asked me if its "ok to start the chipper in the rain", is leaving. Found a job repairing computers. I knew he wouldn't last.


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> Had my job for today cancel since I don't own a bucket and the customer doesn't feel comfortable with a climber working over his brand new generator. wtf. last minute.



You have some nice equipment, why not add a bucket to the list? Out of your entire list, the bucket will produce more for you than anything else you currently own tree work wise.


----------



## Groundman One

Out with Crew #2 today clearing a whole mess of stuff blown down in the Big Storm last month, or whenever the hell it was.

Once again, nothing fancy, just lots of cutting downed trees and lots of hauling to the burn pile. 

First class exercise today, that's for sure. Who needs the gym when you have the forest! :cool2:


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> You have some nice equipment, why not add a bucket to the list? Out of your entire list, the bucket will produce more for you than anything else you currently own tree work wise.



I have 90% of the moola saved to buy something aroun 45k outright. No loan this time. But big bills keep coming up. Saw block failures, clutch, workmanship comp payments. I have no make sure I have the money to SAFELY buy one without leaving my self with too small a nest egg.


----------



## mikewhite85

2 days in the euc and we still have a long ways to go.View attachment 312203
Had I considered using a crane it would have been done in a few hours. Hindsight is always 20:20. Pool underneath, electric, and telephone wires, not to mention neighbor's garage and customer's house. 

Only bid 2500 for 2 eucs and a walnut (walnut and other euc are basically done. Good learning experience! Was one of those jobs where I quoted her to trim, then she calls me later and asks for a quote for removal. I foolishly gave her the price over the phone without going back to look at it. Job might end up taking 4 days. Doh! 

Baby Lucy says hi. She's almost 5 weeks now.View attachment 312204


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I cut down one big ass ash tree ,




that's just the wood under 18" , here's the butt log which is gonna be carved into a eagle for the front lawn



........ Sure why not put a 2 story 15K brand new deck under a 2 dollar tree , I told him that it would have been just as smart to build a addition full of skylights



just some bull#### pics I got between cuts as a cut for 6 hours straight









I will say it again thats a lot of wood for "a" tree !


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Had my job for today cancel since I don't own a bucket and the customer doesn't feel comfortable with a climber working over his brand new generator. wtf. last minute.



Did you call Ed ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Removed 50 arbs today. Had to drag them across the guys tennis court. Removed a norway soruce and them chipped 20 cubic yards of bamboo. Gonna have another day and a half of chipping bamboo to get done. Best part is the bamboo is hourly.


----------



## beastmaster

mikewhite85 said:


> 2 days in the euc and we still have a long ways to go.View attachment 312203
> Had I considered using a crane it would have been done in a few hours. Hindsight is always 20:20. Pool underneath, electric, and telephone wires, not to mention neighbor's garage and customer's house.
> 
> Only bid 2500 for 2 eucs and a walnut (walnut and other euc are basically done. Good learning experience! Was one of those jobs where I quoted her to trim, then she calls me later and asks for a quote for removal. I foolishly gave her the price over the phone without going back to look at it. Job might end up taking 4 days. Doh!
> 
> Baby Lucy says hi. She's almost 5 weeks now.View attachment 312204



That's one nice Euc you got there Mike, and one beautiful daughter.


----------



## mikewhite85

beastmaster said:


> That's one nice Euc you got there Mike, and one beautiful daughter.



Thanks, Wade!


----------



## Definitive Dave

*little baby water elm*

I had never cut a water elm before, not many elms left around here and it took us a minute with the field guide to be sure.
I had no idea they would have water pouring out of the relief cuts on the bottom of horizontal branches, thought it was crazy sap at first. Some of the 20" and better branches were like a hose pouring out.
So a good client calls and says to cut down the big tree at one of their stores.
Turns out they wanted to remove it a couple years ago but were talked out of taking down the biggest tree in the county by a neighbor. SO of course after a remodel the center falls out of the tree onto the building 

It was a pretty good size tree, the fluorescent yellow smudge close to the base of the tree is my climber.

He was quick to head up into the tree and had to stop and take off his safety sunglasses to try to mark all the pieces of embedded chain, screws and nails from previous generations of yard swings, birdfeeders, pole lights etc. so he could avoid them.

As he headed up a bit he told me " this tree is no good Dave". That's why we are cutting it down" I said. "tree is no safe", He shook his head and looked at me like I was an idiot. I told him to get out of the tree and we would bring in the lift. We took down another decrepit dangerous tree and called it a day about an hour early.

Luckily Sunbelt is a good vendor and got a 60' man lift out to me the next morning, it was waiting when we arrived. Made quick work of the big elm and most every crook that came down had large splits, it was easy to see why Carlos said it was "no safe".


Oddly some of the thickest branches weren't closest to the bottom, one branch was nearly the size of the trunk as you see in this pic of cutting the wedge to fell the last 25' or so.


The nice thing about this client is they are a mulch manufacturer and I just pushed the branches and trunklings across the concrete into the yard waster bins, where they load them into 80 yard construction containers for transport.

We DID have to go back and cut the base of the trunk in half as it was too heavy for the bobcat to lift without tipping over. I had pushed it across the lot with my boxer 520, but lifting and pushing are different beasts 

Carlos disappeared behind the trunk as he finished cutting it.

All gone, happy customer, good 2 days for two guys.
Dave


----------



## jefflovstrom

I get really tired of seeing pics of so called pro's with no PPE,,, I hope the Mods will some day delete crap like this.
Jeff:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I get really tired of seeing pics of so called pro's with no PPE,,, I hope the Mods will some day delete crap like this.
> Jeff:msp_thumbdn:



Been guilty of being a little lax myself a few years ago but with all the accident ins. fine print nowadays PPE has to be an all the time thing.


----------



## Groundman One

jefflovstrom said:


> I get really tired of seeing pics of so called pro's with no PPE,,, I hope the Mods will some day delete crap like this.
> Jeff:msp_thumbdn:



Because climbers are somewhat arrogant risk-takers by nature they think they are a wee bit indestructible. I don't mean that as an insult, it's their nature. Not just anyone is going to climb a hundred-feet up a ####ed up tree and swing around with a chainsaw - I'm not going to anyway, I can't. But those who can often have a mindset that makes them think safety gear is for "lesser folk" who lack experience. 

Took me years to get my climber to wear a helmet. Safety glasses are 50/50 with him, but at least now his new helmet has a flip down visor. Still, sometimes he's about to cut a branch under tension and I have to scream at him to put his ####ing visor down. Earplugs all the time. Gloves, depends on the tree - always in balsam and pines, not so much in hardwood. And that cost him the other day when he hit his finger with his saw in a small maple.

For my part the gloves, glasses, and helmet go on when I leave the truck and stay on until I get back in. And I wear the big goofy "chemistry lab" glasses. They've saved my bacon many times, especially on the chipper.


http://shop.beaverplant.co.uk/image/cache/data/stihl/stihl-standard-safety-glasses-600x600.jpg


----------



## treeman82

Looked at 1 job today, couple removals, some pruning. I was told that I got it, but who knows. There's some work over the neighbor's driveway, told the guy he needed to deal with them before I book the work. His response was that he would have to go through their lawyers... so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Been guilty of being a little lax myself a few years ago but with all the accident ins. fine print nowadays PPE has to be an all the time thing.



You are right,,I just think that these cowboy's want to show off,,, 
Dope's,,my opinion
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Gotta love the cowboys with the "too cool for school" attitude. Whats the saying, 10 dollar melon, 10 dollar helmet.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mckeetree said:


> Been guilty of being a little lax myself a few years ago but with all the accident ins. fine print nowadays PPE has to be an all the time thing.



Sometimes it really sucks wearing all of it, I know. Yesterday was stupid hot, had to take out a 40ft white pine. Lots of brush, filled my chipper box. Sap was real thin due to the heat, and it was trying to get everywhere, windy and the dust stuck to use like glue and oatmeal. Had on all the PPE and when I threw on chaps, I thought I was going to die from the heat. But, I left it on, I was pretty melted and that is when ya need it. When you are so hot that all ya can think about is getting out of the sun, ya speed up. That's when the accidents happen. I left it on, even tho I was cursing it, not so I could look cool in pics or because I thought OSHA was going to show, I kept it on, because I like to see, hear and walk.

I think, after yesterday, I will push all pines back till oak time, when that sap is thick and slow!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got into it yesterday on a beech 3 doors down from my house. Hoping to finish by noon today as it's Laura's birthday and I promised to take the afternoon off and spend time with her.

After 1 load of brush was chipped.

View attachment 312415


Two loads chipped

View attachment 312416


Time to climb out the bucket.

View attachment 312417


----------



## Blakesmaster

Three loads chipped, back to the bucket for the wood.

View attachment 312418


First load of wood out.

View attachment 312419


Left it there for the night. Figuring two more loads of wood and we can roll. 

View attachment 312420


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I get really tired of seeing pics of so called pro's with no PPE,,, I hope the Mods will some day delete crap like this.
> Jeff:msp_thumbdn:



Harsh with a point .


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 312430
We left the stub on to help kill the swing. You can see the moon if you look close.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> You are right,,I just think that these cowboy's want to show off,,,
> Dope's,,my opinion
> Jeff



I started a new rule 01-01-13 around my outfit....if you are working in a tree, under a tree or around a tree hardhat is on or instant termination. No exceptions. And safety glasses unless you are on lunch break. Sure enough, two weeks in this guy I had hired about five months prior decided he would try me on it. I fired him on the spot and hauled his ass back to the shop.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> You are right,,I just think that these cowboy's want to show off,,,
> Dope's,,my opinion
> Jeff



So ya got sumpin against Cowboy's do you ?


----------



## gorman

I threw the earmuffs on my helmet so I always want to have it on. Otherwise I'd be looking for the headset or pickin some grimy ear plugs out of my pocket


----------



## treeclimber101

What a pain in the balls today was. 2nd cut had a ####ing huge hornets nest in it hidden inside a pine branch , I swear I woulda jumped the hell out of the bucket if I wasn't tied off




got stung what I counted 12xs 4 on my swatting hand they weren't having it , I had to fly up into international air space to get them off me



, but I managed to do my job flawlessly as usual LOL without so much as a smashed begonia



some kinda Japanese pagoda garden theme with my new custy






did a little tree craning had plenty along sides of my removals



this is the exact second I realized I was half inch away from buying a 200.00 light fixture ..... So I took a picture of my whoopsie , somehow missed it though


----------



## treeclimber101

Few more BS pics .


----------



## ropensaddle

gorman said:


> I threw the earmuffs on my helmet so I always want to have it on. Otherwise I'd be looking for the headset or pickin some grimy ear plugs out of my pocket



Lol yup built in muffs beat the snot outta plugs anyday. I always start up a tree with hard hat on but many times it gets flung off by a twig decending through canopy and I rarely go to the extreme to stop everything in order to send it up again.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> What a pain in the balls today was. 2nd cut had a ####ing huge hornets nest in it hidden inside a pine branch , I swear I woulda jumped the hell out of the bucket if I wasn't tied off
> 
> 
> 
> got stung what I counted 12xs 4 on my swatting hand they weren't having it , I had to fly up into international air space to get them off me
> 
> 
> 
> , but I managed to do my job flawlessly as usual LOL without so much as a smashed begonia
> 
> 
> 
> some kinda Japanese pagoda garden theme with my new custy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a little tree craning had plenty along sides of my removals
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exact second I realized I was half inch away from buying a 200.00 light fixture ..... So I took a picture of my whoopsie , somehow missed it though



Lol them buggers only wanted a friend and u mistreated them


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> Lol them buggers only wanted a friend and u mistreated them



They wouldn't leave even after they chipped the nest , they just loitered around the top of the tree , I sprayed household ant spray all over myself to keep them off ! I exhausted all my hornet spray , and homeowner Hans only had kitchen ant spray LOL , so I smelled like oak chips and moth balls and raid ! LOL:msp_lol:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finished up today around 1:00. Had to rope everything until this point. Took conservative pieces as it was Eric's first time doing a butt this way. He did good.

View attachment 312493


And beech is ####ing heavy.

View attachment 312494


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Finished up today around 1:00. Had to rope everything until this point. Took conservative pieces as it was Eric's first time doing a butt this way. He did good.
> 
> View attachment 312493
> 
> 
> And beech is ####ing heavy.
> 
> View attachment 312494



Yup and oak is a beech


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> They wouldn't leave even after they chipped the nest , they just loitered around the top of the tree , I sprayed household ant spray all over myself to keep them off ! I exhausted all my hornet spray , and homeowner Hans only had kitchen ant spray LOL , so I smelled like oak chips and moth balls and raid ! LOL:msp_lol:



Haha well if they are not angry you can smoke them and move the nest ya know


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Haha well if they are not angry you can smoke them and move the nest ya know


What's up rope, yer damn old to be climbin trees.:hmm3grin2orange: and nah I ain't climbin one neither.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> What's up rope, yer damn old to be climbin trees.:hmm3grin2orange: and nah I ain't climbin one neither.



Somewhere in your mind there still one to be climbed


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Somewhere in your mind there still one to be climbed


Oh hell no, I give that stuff up when I found out about girls.:hmm3grin2orange: I couldn't climb a tree with an elevator now. I'm older that rope.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> They wouldn't leave even after they chipped the nest , they just loitered around the top of the tree , I sprayed household ant spray all over myself to keep them off ! I exhausted all my hornet spray , and homeowner Hans only had kitchen ant spray LOL , so I smelled like oak chips and moth balls and raid ! LOL:msp_lol:



Ran in to that last week, Bees had made their home in a bird nest and so when i cut the limb to bomb it they came on out after me. I bailed out and went to the ground as fast as i could, never got stung. After they calmed down i cut the limb and sent them to the ground where a cup of gas was waiting for them. Problem was the ones that got away would not leave, Kept me thinking i was about to hit a different nest the hole time i was in the tree.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> They wouldn't leave even after they chipped the nest , they just loitered around the top of the tree , I sprayed household ant spray all over myself to keep them off ! I exhausted all my hornet spray , and homeowner Hans only had kitchen ant spray LOL , so I smelled like oak chips and moth balls and raid ! LOL:msp_lol:



The old man said it was just as he feared...two larks and a wren, an owl and a hen have all built a nest in his beard....and a bunch of damn hornets.


----------



## treeman82

Looked at one job and got it, nothing great... but I will take it.

Got an e-mail from a lady about a week ago, she was freaking out about some fir trees on her property. I took a ride over there, they didn't look bad to me, but what the heck? She wants to keep them tip top I'll give her a price to keep them pretty. So I get an e-mail from her today... she didn't realize that the last time she was at the house the trees had just been sheared by her gardener and all the brown she was seeing was from the cut material.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is 8 o clock pm and 90 degrees and 90% humidity!!!
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> It is 8 o clock pm and 90 degrees and 90% humidity!!!
> Jeff



Dean Martin - Welcome To My World - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> It is 8 o clock pm and 90 degrees and 90% humidity!!!
> Jeff



Is that all? you lucky dog well it was beautiful day inside soaKING UP THE AC


----------



## jefflovstrom

I thought Eddie Arnold sang that,,
Jeff
EDDY ARNOLD - WELCOME TO MY WORLD - YouTube


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> What's up rope, yer damn old to be climbin trees.:hmm3grin2orange: and nah I ain't climbin one neither.



Well really it ain't the climbing that gets me, it's the heat but lately been felling 28 acres dead hypoxylon canker kilt oak about 100 trees last two weeks cut and hauled!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ropensaddle said:


> Well really it ain't the climbing that gets me, it's the heat but lately been felling 28 acres dead hypoxylon canker kilt oak about 100 trees last two weeks cut and hauled!



That is some nasty wood, aint it? Like balsa wood.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> I thought Eddie Arnold sang that,,
> Jeff
> EDDY ARNOLD - WELCOME TO MY WORLD - YouTube



That song always reminded me of Marilyn Monroe, Everybody did it, but ya couldn't hold it against em


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went on a bid, guy tells me up front that he has already had several other guys up there. So instantly I figure its a lost cause, he is shopping for the lowest price. He has a paper bark maple. One of my favs. He wants to know if it is sick as the bark is peeling! I go into the explanation and I am about halfway done and he stops me, "you got the job how much?" I kinda paused as I was confused. That is not the way this normally works.............. but OK. He knew this and started laughing. He hands me his card and he is a biologist. He tells me that I am the first person that knew the tree. That all the others, a few of them, fellow CA's, had no clue, they all told him it was dying from this or that........., that it had to go. One group of guys where Assplunge hacks, looking at side jobs, told him it had a canker rot and that it would spread to all his other trees if he didn't remove it. Fcking wow!, pretty dam pathetic. One told him that he should treat it for EAB! He told me who he had out, not surprised, we have many impostors, but jeez, what a shame, cant ID the thing, so kill it. Wonder how many healthy trees get assassinated due to ignorance or, just down right lying to get paid. Anything to make a buck right! 

Tree is in perfect health, just needs a light prune.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Removed the ladder compatment inside the chip box on the chip truck I got a couple months ago. It was all beat up anyway. Should he able to get 2 more cu yds chips in the box now. Had to extend the rear door. Starting the sanding process to get the box painted white. Just started and I already can't wait to be done.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 312619
I smoked 30lbs of pork shoulder yesterday. I am having a party today with friends and family for my birthday tomarrow. Im have a keg and playing horseshoes, should be a good day.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Removed the ladder compatment inside the chip box on the chip truck I got a couple months ago. It was all beat up anyway. Should he able to get 2 more cu yds chips in the box now. Had to extend the rear door. Starting the sanding process to get the box painted white. Just started and I already can't wait to be done.



So is that truck a standard? How many HP?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> So is that truck a standard? How many HP?



Its a international 4300 with the dt466 engine with a 6 speed fuller trans.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its a international 4300 with the dt466 engine with a 6 speed fuller trans.



Nice. Basically the same truck as mine. 4:10's? Hows the clutch feel?


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its a international 4300 with the dt466 engine with a 6 speed fuller trans.



Nice truck! What did you pay/mileage?


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Finished up today around 1:00. Had to rope everything until this point. Took conservative pieces as it was Eric's first time doing a butt this way. He did good.
> 
> View attachment 312493
> 
> 
> And beech is ####ing heavy.
> 
> View attachment 312494



I really love that brush truck.... Gotta 28T Boom truck next on the list though. We'll see if I can pull that off first.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> I really love that brush truck.... Gotta 28T Boom truck next on the list though. We'll see if I can pull that off first.



The lad is doing quite well, isn't he!!


----------



## tree MDS

Had a nice ride around the lake this am, picked up an easy day for an existing customer. At one point I said to the guy "what about that thing"? He says "yeah, you can add that if you want". I said "good, it's covered in poision ivy, and I got a guy that gets it that I hate". Lol, was good for a laugh.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> Went on a bid, guy tells me up front that he has already had several other guys up there. So instantly I figure its a lost cause, he is shopping for the lowest price. He has a paper bark maple. One of my favs. He wants to know if it is sick as the bark is peeling! I go into the explanation and I am about halfway done and he stops me, "you got the job how much?" I kinda paused as I was confused. That is not the way this normally works.............. but OK. He knew this and started laughing. He hands me his card and he is a biologist. He tells me that I am the first person that knew the tree. That all the others, a few of them, fellow CA's, had no clue, they all told him it was dying from this or that........., that it had to go. One group of guys where Assplunge hacks, looking at side jobs, told him it had a canker rot and that it would spread to all his other trees if he didn't remove it. Fcking wow!, pretty dam pathetic. One told him that he should treat it for EAB! He told me who he had out, not surprised, we have many impostors, but jeez, what a shame, cant ID the thing, so kill it. Wonder how many healthy trees get assassinated due to ignorance or, just down right lying to get paid. Anything to make a buck right!
> 
> Tree is in perfect health, just needs a light prune.



Congratulations screan I work for a biologist too, very knowledgeable he is in to ####ake mushroom production amongst other things told him i liker hot stuff , he gives me a shaker with his own concoction in it and wow lol good stuff! It is nice having one customer that truely knows the language we speak.


----------



## ropensaddle

ducaticorse said:


> Nice truck! What did you pay/mileage?



Man round here we just blow it into the woods


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Basically the same truck as mine. 4:10's? Hows the clutch feel?



Idk what gears it has. It pulls the big hills around here good. Feels like the sinconziers are going out in 2nd gear. And I have a injector issue where I dint have any power between 1500 to 2000 rpm. Going in next week to get that fixxed up.


ducaticorse said:


> Nice truck! What did you pay/mileage?



Its a 2005 with 104000 miles. Paid $25000 for it. Its been nickle and diming me since I got it. I bought thw truck via pictures and on someones word. The truck has more problems then I was told about but live and learn. All I can do is work through them and get it fixxed right. 

Been working on preping it for paint but its been taking forever due to the fact someone took all the vinyl letters off with a grinder and it really scared up the metal so I have to go over thoses spots 3 different times to feather the edges of the grinder marks so you dont see them as much. Pita.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Congratulations screan I work for a biologist too, very knowledgeable he is in to ####ake mushroom production amongst other things told him i liker hot stuff , he gives me a shaker with his own concoction in it and wow lol good stuff! It is nice having one customer that truely knows the language we speak.



It would be nice to know the language you speak!
Jeff


----------



## millbilly

sgreanbeans said:


> Went on a bid, guy tells me up front that he has already had several other guys up there. So instantly I figure its a lost cause, he is shopping for the lowest price. He has a paper bark maple. One of my favs. He wants to know if it is sick as the bark is peeling! I go into the explanation and I am about halfway done and he stops me, "you got the job how much?" I kinda paused as I was confused. That is not the way this normally works.............. but OK. He knew this and started laughing. He hands me his card and he is a biologist. He tells me that I am the first person that knew the tree. That all the others, a few of them, fellow CA's, had no clue, they all told him it was dying from this or that........., that it had to go. One group of guys where Assplunge hacks, looking at side jobs, told him it had a canker rot and that it would spread to all his other trees if he didn't remove it. Fcking wow!, pretty dam pathetic. One told him that he should treat it for EAB! He told me who he had out, not surprised, we have many impostors, but jeez, what a shame, cant ID the thing, so kill it. Wonder how many healthy trees get assassinated due to ignorance or, just down right lying to get paid. Anything to make a buck right!
> 
> Tree is in perfect health, just needs a light prune.



On trees like that I generally educate the home owner on how and what to trim . How much could you honestly charge him to trim. It would cost more just getting the equipment there. Anyway you look at it, it wouldn't take more than 20 minutes to remove and grind the stump, not that I'm advocating removal.

I install a lot of paper bark maples for my customers. I also tell them I will buy it back in 6 years for double what they are paying for it today. I have yet had anyone take me up on my offer.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> It would be nice to know the language you speak!
> Jeff



Well, well, well what we have here is failure to communicate 

u say pa tate o I say pa tot o lol


Well actually I say taters lol


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Idk what gears it has. It pulls the big hills around here good. Feels like the sinconziers are going out in 2nd gear. And I have a injector issue where I dint have any power between 1500 to 2000 rpm. Going in next week to get that fixxed up.
> 
> 
> Its a 2005 with 104000 miles. Paid $25000 for it. Its been nickle and diming me since I got it. I bought thw truck via pictures and on someones word. The truck has more problems then I was told about but live and learn. All I can do is work through them and get it fixxed right.
> 
> Been working on preping it for paint but its been taking forever due to the fact someone took all the vinyl letters off with a grinder and it really scared up the metal so I have to go over thoses spots 3 different times to feather the edges of the grinder marks so you dont see them as much. Pita.



Truck is pretty bad ass , prolly one of the nicer ones I've seen , maybe a turbo waste gate issue aswell , I had a bad one on my 7.3 last year , rebuilt turbo from Sacramento Cali for 1000.00 shipped


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang, just keep the air filter clean.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, just keep the air filter clean.
> Jeff



I just replaced the air filter. Almost fell over when I seen how much it was. Gonna replace the fuel filter today if I get time also.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> I just replaced the air filter. Almost fell over when I seen how much it was. Gonna replace the fuel filter today if I get time also.



Yeah filters are getting pretty expensive. What color ya going to shoot?


----------



## sgreanbeans

millbilly said:


> On trees like that I generally educate the home owner on how and what to trim . How much could you honestly charge him to trim. It would cost more just getting the equipment there. Anyway you look at it, it wouldn't take more than 20 minutes to remove and grind the stump, not that I'm advocating removal.
> 
> I install a lot of paper bark maples for my customers. I also tell them I will buy it back in 6 years for double what they are paying for it today. I have yet had anyone take me up on my offer.



I really like them, they are really cool looking and I love the colors. Its a bigger one, I would say its even bigger than norm at 35-40ft. Have planted many, but have only worked on a few, not very popular........pricey. The ones I have planted have yet to be kissed, be a couple years before they really need it. This one has only been pruned by scapers, so its got that vase thing going on. Lots of epi's. Going to clean them, the rubs and deadwood it. Try and get some structure back to it. Just getting the epi's out is going to be a chore, they are woven together pretty good. Got 4 for it. Take me and the boy about a hour, then clean up, but all will be just tossed into the dump trailer. Shouldn't need to start a saw. Nice place, so I am hoping he sees what we can do and ask's for more. 

Kevin Bacon - Fraternity Paddle - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah filters are getting pretty expensive. What color ya going to shoot?



For those of you that don't know me,,,
I got 16 guy's and a bunch of equiptment. They want to get out there and get the job done.
I ask make sure every saw and piece of equiptment has a clean air filter,
Black smoke is a dirty filter,,white smoke is an injector.
Jeff :wink2:


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Congratulations screan I work for a biologist too, very knowledgeable he is in to ####ake mushroom production amongst other things told him i liker hot stuff , he gives me a shaker with his own concoction in it and wow lol good stuff! It is nice having one customer that truely knows the language we speak.



Yeah, its pretty cool. I have a couple of them and its nice when they know......... for sure, you know whats up. Easy to get top coin on those jobs. One old lady that I work for, was the head botanist at the White House back in the day, Ford thru Carter. Did the rose garden and all that jazz. She can be difficult at times tho, as I swear she speaks in Latin on purpose. She tries to educate me, and I love that. But it can get frustrating when I am trying to get something done and she wants me to stop and give me a lesson. But I am thankful for her time, so I deal with it. When ever there to look at a job, she already knows whats up and I have to explain it to her in as much detail as I can, while I am doing this she nods her head in agreement just like a teacher would and when I start to go off the rails, she gets this weird head tilt and eyebrow thing going on. Its pretty cute and harmless. She has taught me alot and has given me some awesome books. Her husband is a Marine, so then he wants to talk Jarhead, which is awesome. Great stories!


----------



## sgreanbeans

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah filters are getting pretty expensive. What color ya going to shoot?



Iz talkin bout the paint of da new tee ruck


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah filters are getting pretty expensive. What color ya going to shoot?



I am just painting the chip box. Its gonna be white and the tool boxes are staying black. Hope it looks ok cause idk how I could paint the tool boxes without taking them off the truck due to the fact they are tight against the cab.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well I guess I should share my ooooops. I was mowing with my walk behind today the dad blame turn locked up and I ran over my crape myrtle. I planted and nursed it and it "was" looking good! It has like locks that somehow got hung just as i was turning to mow around it, anyway it destroyed half. I will wait and see but might just replant and this time build a mulch island  I also took some clippings and stuck em in the dirt and watered real good maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## treeclimber101

I did a job for a nice old Italian couple and he gave me a cutting off his "prize" fig tree ...... And a handful of figs ......... Uhhhhhhhh nasty I had to muscle through 3 of them . So I am just gonna throw this little guy in a 25gal. Pot on my porch and hope it doesn't fruit so I don't feel guilty trashing them .


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> I did a job for a nice old Italian couple and he gave me a cutting off his "prize" fig tree ...... And a handful of figs ......... Uhhhhhhhh nasty I had to muscle through 3 of them . So I am just gonna throw this little guy in a 25gal. Pot on my porch and hope it doesn't fruit so I don't feel guilty trashing them .



Your just 2 nice a guy !!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Your just 2 nice a guy !!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



Is there another way to eat them , because off the tree how this guy eats them sux ! And I love fig newtons ....... All flavors LOL , my wife says I must just like the way newton makes his figs


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> Is there another way to eat them , because off the tree how this guy eats them sux ! And I love fig newtons ....... All flavors LOL , my wife says I must just like the way newton makes his figs



Yep that's the way I like em newtons :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ah, wife and kids out shopping and I ain't doing nothing until tomorrow. Gonna be a tough week, that's ok.
Going down to Vermeer on Thursday to see about a new SC802,,any of you guy's use one?
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, wife and kids out shopping and I ain't doing nothing until tomorrow. Gonna be a tough week, that's ok.
> Going down to Vermeer on Thursday to see about a new SC802,,any of you guy's use one?
> Jeff


Tow behind or self propelled ??


----------



## jefflovstrom

luckydad said:


> Tow behind or self propelled ??



Not to be a bully, but I gave the model number, One more time, Vermeer SC802,, 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully, but I gave the model number, One more time, Vermeer SC802,,
> Jeff



Looks like 50K of badassness !


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> Looks like 50K of badassness !


I run the 602 and think its pretty mean for a tow behind , heard the gear boxes suck though , typical Vermeer issues :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Looks like 50K of badassness !



I think so too! I have a 672 being re-built. While I wait, the owner has agreed to come down and let me plead my case for this, so I was just was trying to get feed back.
Jeff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully, but I gave the model number, One more time, Vermeer SC802,,
> Jeff



Oh you don't bother me fuzzy not that up on the newer yellow stuff ..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a 665B with a non turbo 86 hp diesel and the 602 would walk all over that , my buddy has the 11 series and says its a beast , but its limited because its a pull behind , I personally would go to a tracked or wheeled walking machine . Buts that's me


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a 665B with a non turbo 86 hp diesel and the 602 would walk all over that , my buddy has the 11 series and says its a beast , but its limited because its a pull behind , I personally would go to a tracked or wheeled walking machine . Buts that's me



We have a 1672 DXH rayco tow behind and a SC60 TX track machine.. They each have their place in how we run, but of course the rayco is the stuff ..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a 665B with a non turbo 86 hp diesel and the 602 would walk all over that , my buddy has the 11 series and says its a beast , but its limited because its a pull behind , I personally would go to a tracked or wheeled walking machine . Buts that's me


So you are saying you would buy a tracked or wheeled over a tow? 
Jeff  Happy Labor Day!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> my buddy has the 11 series and says its a beast , but its limited because its a pull behind , I personally would go to a tracked or wheeled walking machine . Buts that's me[/QUOTE
> 
> I am specifically looking for a tow behind, the 802,
> Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> treeclimber101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my buddy has the 11 series and says its a beast , but its limited because its a pull behind , I personally would go to a tracked or wheeled walking machine . Buts that's me[/QUOTE
> 
> I am specifically looking for a tow behind, the 802,
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've made up your mind ? Hopefully someone who has one chimes in and tells you what parts to stock up on LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just my ####ing luck. Just as I get the truck prepared to primer it. A big old thunder storm rolls in and now the trucks gonna be a rust ball every where there was bare metal. Spent 2 days sanding it to get it ready. #### my life.


----------



## treeclimber101

And the sun has set on another summer ....... What a ####ing bummer !


----------



## Grace Tree

Yep. Kind of depressing. Maybe because the day after Labor Day was always the first day of school.


----------



## ropensaddle

took out an ash my hardwood pile this year will be a week of skit it with the tw6


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Went to a neighbor's pool party today, good food, great fun. And then suddenly water started falling out of the sky. Literally, big drops of water were falling on us from the sky. When we looked up, the sky was all grayish and we couldn't even see the sun. And there were like bright flashes of light, and then loud bangs. It was really weird.


----------



## treeclimber101

Here NC tree found a truck for ya , it has a 12ft rump and all LOL




couple actually


----------



## deevo

Had a small micro burst go through a place nearby today. Holy mayhem! Trees down everywhere, rocked out 3 insurance jobs, bringing in a crane to finish off the one tomorow....big white pine went right through the cottage into the living room/kitchen/bedroom. De-limbed it to a point we can make 2 picks with the crane.....it's in the house real good! At least I got to enjoy a whole weekend at the cottage with the family until my phone rang this morning! :msp_w00t:Septembers off to an already great start!


----------



## deevo

View attachment 312869
View attachment 312870
View attachment 312871
View attachment 312872
View attachment 312873


Buckled the walls, seprated the roof 2-3"'s and demo'd the chimney. Likely a teardown. Worse thing is it was the neighbours tree and was full of rot and my customer had asked them to have it removed in the spring!


----------



## stihl sawing

Spent 4 1/2 hours on a seat of a motorcycle, Does that count?:msp_sad: it was hot too.


----------



## mckeetree

stihl sawing said:


> Spent 4 1/2 hours on a seat of a motorcycle, Does that count?:msp_sad: it was hot too.



I remember my motorcycle days. That was a lifetime ago. Me and a buddy used to ride our bikes to Nuevo Laredo , Mexico about once a month. That's nine hours one way. That was over 30 years ago. Today it would kill me.


----------



## stihl sawing

My butt was pretty sore when I got home.lol Used to be able to ride all day. too old now.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ropensaddle said:


> Well I guess I should share my ooooops. I was mowing with my walk behind today the dad blame turn locked up and I ran over my crape myrtle. I planted and nursed it and it "was" looking good! It has like locks that somehow got hung just as i was turning to mow around it, anyway it destroyed half. I will wait and see but might just replant and this time build a mulch island  I also took some clippings and stuck em in the dirt and watered real good maybe I will get lucky.



My F-I-L was pulling weeds, guess he forgot about the little trees we get from the Arbor Day peeps, had a few little ones planted in our beds for................... protection. FAIL!


----------



## sgreanbeans

deevo said:


> View attachment 312869
> View attachment 312870
> View attachment 312871
> View attachment 312872
> View attachment 312873
> 
> 
> Buckled the walls, seprated the roof 2-3"'s and demo'd the chimney. Likely a teardown. Worse thing is it was the neighbours tree and was full of rot and my customer had asked them to have it removed in the spring!



Dude, you get more storm work than anybody I know. Ya got a shaman priest up there doing your bidding or sumtin, bringing in wickaaaad weather?


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just my ####ing luck. Just as I get the truck prepared to primer it. A big old thunder storm rolls in and now the trucks gonna be a rust ball every where there was bare metal. Spent 2 days sanding it to get it ready. #### my life.


 

I swear to god, that if I wash my truck, it rains like a hour later, may not rain much, just enough to piss me off


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Here NC tree found a truck for ya , it has a 12ft rump and all LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple actually



#1 got to be a female truck. ad states that it has an electric rump! take that one-be a fun ride.


----------



## treeclimber101

HTML:







dbl612 said:


> #1 got to be a female truck. ad states that it has an electric rump! take that one-be a fun ride.



I am gonna "inquire" about # 1 seems to be a decent truck


----------



## deevo

Back to the one job we needed the crane for today.... Friends new 14 tn national, he owns a co 45 mins away from me. Squad 143's buddy. Mine now too! lol. Tree was really wedged into the attic,walls, trusses, real mess! View attachment 312990
View attachment 312991
View attachment 312992
View attachment 312993
View attachment 312994


Did 3 different insurance jobs today on the lake where they got hit yesterday....plus a few of the neighbours asked us you know since your here can you do ours? Good day all around! $$$$:msp_thumbsup:

Cottage is demo'd! Gonna be a knock down a rebuild!


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> Here NC tree found a truck for ya , it has a 12ft rump and all LOL
> 
> 
> 
> couple actually



Nice! Wish they were 450/550, I think i'd be overweight in one of those 350s. I went and looked at an 02 550 4x4 yesterday, it was a rust bucket the only thing that seem solid was the engine . Thanks for keeping an eye out. Gotta watch out for flood salvages seems to be some floating around out there.


----------



## treeman82

Did a quick application this morning, then stopped by a client's place to look at some trees, followed by checking out 2 jobs with a friend. Got a call from a friend of mine this morning looking for firewood, 5 - 7 cords worth... split or log length. We're gonna sell him 5 cords of split, and then send a log truck up there with poles. Spoke with a few friends, a few of them wanted over $200 / cord delivered, I know this guy is a little tight on money right now, and he's gotten me a few VERY lucrative jobs the past few years, so I wanted to get him the best deal possible.


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> Nice! Wish they were 450/550, I think i'd be overweight in one of those 350s. I went and looked at an 02 550 4x4 yesterday, it was a rust bucket the only thing that seem solid was the engine . Thanks for keeping an eye out. Gotta watch out for flood salvages seems to be some floating around out there.



Don't buy a 6.0 period , junk pure junk


----------



## treeclimber101

Kinda had a ####ty day , went to drop a willow stalk that was almost 40 ft and it fell off the stump awfully because it was so rotten , tried to wedge it straight and caught a smaller Douglas fir and smashed the #### outta it , and honestly the HO didn't care ..... But I did really pissed me off that happened









.. Hopefully that doesn't set the tone for this week , I have alot of work to try to get done


----------



## deevo

*Well*

Waterspout spotted | Orillia Packet and Times

This sums up what happened here yesterday! Hope more hit this month like the weather dudes are saying!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't buy a 6.0 period , junk pure junk



True dat. Unless you do an egr delete and new head studs. Very expensive ticking time bombs


----------



## treeman82

So I was just trying to sharpen a saw from a job I did a couple of weeks ago... charity job for a church. What can I say? I've been lazy. I knew I hit something while cutting the tree up, but had NO idea that the damage was THIS bad. Counted at least 4 teeth missing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> What can I say? Counted at least 4 teeth missing.



We call that a Mississippi chain,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

We call them island teeth ! Some of them are all by themselves out there !


----------



## formationrx

*...*


----------



## NCTREE

Here ya go 101 add this to your fleet

F450 with crane & 7.3 Diesel


----------



## sgreanbeans

I really hate hedge.


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> Nice! Wish they were 450/550, I think i'd be overweight in one of those 350s. I went and looked at an 02 550 4x4 yesterday, it was a rust bucket the only thing that seem solid was the engine . Thanks for keeping an eye out. Gotta watch out for flood salvages seems to be some floating around out there.



F450 Dump truck chipper truck

I have seen his equipment and it appears to all be in decent shape... price seems a little high but looks like a good truck.


----------



## treeman82

One scum bag I knew is selling an F450 with forestry body on it, winch on the front. It's a 2001? 7.3 with a stick, 4WD. I think he wanted 14 for it?


----------



## Raintree

Had to remove a champion Red Oak last week. DBH was 79" the butt log weighed in at 41,500lbs total tree weight was 107,000lbs, had a 180ft spread. Tree & stump out in two days with a crew of four. Sad to see it go, dropping 32 inch upper leaders onto cars the old timer became a safety issue.


----------



## dbl612

Raintree said:


> Had to remove a champion Red Oak last week. DBH was 79" the butt log weighed in at 41,500lbs total tree weight was 107,000lbs, had a 180ft spread. Tree & stump out in two days with a crew of four. Sad to see it go, dropping 32 inch upper leaders onto cars the old timer became a safety issue.



looks like you boys got out all the toys for that bad boy. grant must of been in 7th heaven!


----------



## Raintree

dbl612 said:


> looks like you boys got out all the toys for that bad boy. grant must of been in 7th heaven!



Grant was instrumental in felling the butt log having those big saws of his. He is almost as old as the tree!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

Put in a price of $6500 tonight for a poplar. Guy tells me "We are still waiting for other bids to come in, we'll call you if you're the lowest." WOW! I guess it's a plus that he was honest about it. Heard back from 2 or 3 other people I've given bids to the last month, nothing good, one guy said his lawyer would be in touch with me :msp_confused: Did a relatively quick removal / prune job today, nice easy gig.


----------



## deevo

Raintree said:


> Had to remove a champion Red Oak last week. DBH was 79" the butt log weighed in at 41,500lbs total tree weight was 107,000lbs, had a 180ft spread. Tree & stump out in two days with a crew of four. Sad to see it go, dropping 32 inch upper leaders onto cars the old timer became a safety issue.



Nice, that things freeking massive! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

Today .... I burnt a 600.00 clutch on this stump !












so basically 1/3 of my day was a wash . Gotta go get the white oak in the morning .


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Nice, that things freeking massive! :msp_thumbup:



Lol, definitely no hedge shearing job out in front of an Appleby's.


----------



## tree MDS

Another nice little place today...
View attachment 313091


----------



## treeclimber101

Ohhhhhh ....... I forgot the all important chipper infeed picture



, all the pros are taking them LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Put in a price of $6500 tonight for a poplar. Guy tells me "We are still waiting for other bids to come in, we'll call you if you're the lowest." WOW! I guess it's a plus that he was honest about it. Heard back from 2 or 3 other people I've given bids to the last month, nothing good, one guy said his lawyer would be in touch with me :msp_confused: Did a relatively quick removal / prune job today, nice easy gig.



Your getting sued for a bid you gave , some people take bidraping seriously I guess ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. Just needs a truck..


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> Your getting sued for a bid you gave , some people take bidraping seriously I guess ! :hmm3grin2orange:



I told him to contact his neighbor regarding a few branches he wanted off of his tree that overhangs their property. Big problems between the two of them, I guess his lawyer has to contact me, and their lawyer and lord only knows who else. I don't get it.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> I told him to contact his neighbor regarding a few branches he wanted off of his tree that overhangs their property. Big problems between the two of them, I guess his lawyer has to contact me, and their lawyer and lord only knows who else. I don't get it.



Ohhhhhh god dude on jobs that require prestressing I tend to ask myself , how bad do I need the money ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> I don't get it.



LOL!,,yeah you do! You get it all the time, :msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## Oldmaple

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhhh god dude on jobs that require prestressing I tend to ask myself , how bad do I need the money ?



Man, that's for sure. Getting the lawyers involved before I get things screwed makes me wonder if it's worth it. Did get to play with some Hawthorn removals today all grown through with wild rose. What a mess. Donated a little blood today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got the chipbox primered. 3 coats if paint tomorrow and she will be ready to put back together. Cant wait.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> I told him to contact his neighbor regarding a few branches he wanted off of his tree that overhangs their property. Big problems between the two of them, I guess his lawyer has to contact me, and their lawyer and lord only knows who else. I don't get it.



If one of my customers did that I would tell them the price just multipled by 4 times for aggravation.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally got the chipbox primered. 3 coats if paint tomorrow and she will be ready to put back together. Cant wait.



Yea buddy that's how you paint a truck ....... Nothing wrong with doing it faster then the seasons changing LOL . There is a major lack of empties to laying about .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea buddy that's how you paint a truck ....... Nothing wrong with doing it faster then the seasons changing LOL . There is a major lack of empties to laying about .



The empties are on the ground on the other side of the truck. Lol The lady at the hardware store was pissed when I rolled in at 10 mins till closing and needed her to shake 4 gals of paint.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> The empties are on the ground on the other side of the truck. Lol The lady at the hardware store was pissed when I rolled in at 10 mins till closing and needed her to shake 4 gals of paint.



Yea I can totally see you pulling a #### move like that, I walked into the tire shop the other day at 450pm and asked for 2 rear tires for the dump , and I didn't have flats or a emergency , the owner said sure and got paid and darted the poor guy working in the back who evidentially gets paid 40 hours salary and not a penny more , since he basically was throwing tools to and fro until I just flat out asked whats the matter since I have conversated with him in the past , he turns points at the clock and says my dinner is literally sitting on the table getting cold right now . I felt like a piece of #### ! I dunno why but I swore they were there til 6pm


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> If one of my customers did that I would tell them the price just multipled by 4 times for aggravation.



I bid one last year to take a lead off going over his pool, it was the neighbors tree. He said they dont get along and something about the guy came out with a shotgun at one time. I put a price about 2-3 times higher than normal hoping I wouldnt get it, he called back the next day and said go ahead. I put it off for a couple weeks hoping he would get tired of waiting and call someone else. The whole time up there I thought I was going to get shot out of the tree. The guy did come out and smiled and said hello.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I can totally see you pulling a #### move like that, I walked into the tire shop the other day at 450pm and asked for 2 rear tires for the dump , and I didn't have flats or a emergency , the owner said sure and got paid and darted the poor guy working in the back who evidentially gets paid 40 hours salary and not a penny more , since he basically was throwing tools to and fro until I just flat out asked whats the matter since I have conversated with him in the past , he turns points at the clock and says my dinner is literally sitting on the table getting cold right now . I felt like a piece of #### ! I dunno why but I swore they were there til 6pm



Pulled a similar move today at the tire shop. Rolled in with the flatty atound 5:15 but I brought a twelver and dude was all smiles. It's the little things...


----------



## treeman82

I'm gonna have to quit my biggest account. The lady is good for about 10G's a year, but constantly changing things up, with no recollection of the last thing we agreed upon. She just wants a freaking slave, and that is not me.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> I'm gonna have to quit my biggest account. The lady is good for about 10G's a year, but constantly changing things up, with no recollection of the last thing we agreed upon. She just wants a freaking slave, and that is not me.



Don't ........do it xs are tough !


----------



## treeman82

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't ........do it xs are tough !




This woman has been tough from the first time I worked for her. Pay is excellent, but man I just can't catch a break with her. She will leave for months on end, with simple instructions "Do whatever you think needs to be done." Come back and it's "Why did you do that?, here's the money." "Don't ring the doorbell." "Why didn't you ring the doorbell?" "Get rid of this pile of wood." "Why did you get rid of the wood?" A few years ago I told her in October I wouldn't bill her until the end of November because the bill for both months would be miniscule. A few weeks later, "Where's the bill? I want to pay!" Can't send attachments or links in e-mail communications, I've just had it with her... if only she could pick up some terminal illness (I know that's wrong to say) but her husband is a really nice guy, down to earth and all that jazz, I could work for him all day long without ever complaining.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> This woman has been tough from the first time I worked for her. Pay is excellent, but man I just can't catch a break with her. She will leave for months on end, with simple instructions "Do whatever you think needs to be done." Come back and it's "Why did you do that?, here's the money." "Don't ring the doorbell." "Why didn't you ring the doorbell?" "Get rid of this pile of wood." "Why did you get rid of the wood?" A few years ago I told her in October I wouldn't bill her until the end of November because the bill for both months would be miniscule. A few weeks later, "Where's the bill? I want to pay!" Can't send attachments or links in e-mail communications, I've just had it with her... if only she could pick up some terminal illness (I know that's wrong to say) but her husband is a really nice guy, down to earth and all that jazz, I could work for him all day long without ever complaining.



Dang, I could read your posts forever,,,
Jeff :msp_w00t:


----------



## NCTREE

Tree Pig said:


> F450 Dump truck chipper truck
> 
> I have seen his equipment and it appears to all be in decent shape... price seems a little high but looks like a good truck.



Yeah that's seems high for a 2wd


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> Yeah that's seems high for a 2wd



That's a ten thousand dollar truck. Tops. Dude is high as a kite asking 18500. I bought a 2000 F450 4x4 diesel dump with a plow 100K miles last season for 6500... That thing is a gas job 2wd LOLOLOLOLOL......


----------



## mckeetree

treeman82 said:


> This woman has been tough from the first time I worked for her. Pay is excellent, but man I just can't catch a break with her. She will leave for months on end, with simple instructions "Do whatever you think needs to be done." Come back and it's "Why did you do that?, here's the money." "Don't ring the doorbell." "Why didn't you ring the doorbell?" "Get rid of this pile of wood." "Why did you get rid of the wood?" A few years ago I told her in October I wouldn't bill her until the end of November because the bill for both months would be miniscule. A few weeks later, "Where's the bill? I want to pay!" Can't send attachments or links in e-mail communications, I've just had it with her... if only she could pick up some terminal illness (I know that's wrong to say) but her husband is a really nice guy, down to earth and all that jazz, I could work for him all day long without ever complaining.



This past year we pulled the plug on at least three 10K a year clients that fit your description. I just couldn't tolerate them another year. One lady had been a customer for 18 years but the last five or so years she became impossible. She was verbally abusive, ultra demanding and she considered anybody complete trash that wasn't rich like her. We used to get into it on the phone and she would end up calling me trash and our service ridiculously unacceptable and so on as that. Enough was enough.


----------



## ducaticorse

mckeetree said:


> This past year we pulled the plug on at least three 10K a year clients that fit your description. I just couldn't tolerate them another year. One lady had been a customer for 18 years but the last five or so years she became impossible. She was verbally abusive, ultra demanding and she considered anybody complete trash that wasn't rich like her. We used to get into it on the phone and she would end up calling me trash and our service ridiculously unacceptable and so on as that. Enough was enough.



That's when you give her one of these trim jobs.....


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> That's a ten thousand dollar truck. Tops. Dude is high as a kite asking 18500. I bought a 2000 F450 4x4 diesel dump with a plow 100K miles last season for 6500... That thing is a gas job 2wd LOLOLOLOLOL......



I wanna see a pic of your 6500 truck !


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> This woman has been tough from the first time I worked for her. Pay is excellent, but man I just can't catch a break with her. She will leave for months on end, with simple instructions "Do whatever you think needs to be done." Come back and it's "Why did you do that?, here's the money." "Don't ring the doorbell." "Why didn't you ring the doorbell?" "Get rid of this pile of wood." "Why did you get rid of the wood?" A few years ago I told her in October I wouldn't bill her until the end of November because the bill for both months would be miniscule. A few weeks later, "Where's the bill? I want to pay!" Can't send attachments or links in e-mail communications, I've just had it with her... if only she could pick up some terminal illness (I know that's wrong to say) but her husband is a really nice guy, down to earth and all that jazz, I could work for him all day long without ever complaining.



Couldn't all the problem be solved with the woman just writing you a list , then it's in black and white , no discussion


----------



## Groundman One

Today - more clean up from that storm in July. Dead crusty dusty uprooted spruce with branches specially designed to tear clothing, stab you in the arm, and scrape against you neck as you wind your way through the mess.

At least every thing stayed on site. No truck and chipper, just branch them and cut them into pieces and leave them there. Sweet!

Nothing better than customers who just want things cut up so they can clean it up themselves.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I laid waste to this white oak , dunno why but the old lady wanted them out .













plenty of good nice straight wood



the neighbor who was in apparent protest of the sun came out 10xs messed with her car after she promised to move it , let it sit there under me ....... What she didn't know is that I partied last nite , so my depth perception was way off and I had a huge case of the awfuquets til almost 11am , so until I could work with both eyes ajar I put it all on a rope !



after seeing this I realized I am doing it all wrong , 15 shopping carts compared to entire dump load ....... A no brainier .


----------



## treeman82

Got the papers from DEEP today, luckily I've been registered as a pesticide business for the last 4? years, so I won't have to go through it this first time.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I wanna see a pic of your 6500 truck !



Right place, right time my friend! I'll post the pics of ole red when I can figure out how to pull them from my fb page.


----------



## millbilly

I pulled the transmission in my f 150, 4 times and replaced it 3 times in the past 36 hours. Couldn't figure out what I did wrong. It turns out the new flex plate I was replacing was defective WAAAAAAAAA!!!! It was 1/4" to shallow, this caused the torque converter stud bolts to bottom out on the engine. Right part just poorly made. Hope to finish tomorrow, its in and it turns just ran outta juice, gotta bolt up the cross member, drive shaft and the what nots.

I forgot to mention I bought the truck used, and 95% of the bolts were rounded, even the fkn torque converter bolts. The starter bolts were rounded and cross threaded, I just cut the ears off with an impact hammer brrrruttttt another $125 bucks for a starter.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Only got one coat of paint on the chip truck today. The dew took forever to burn off. Probably be the same tomorrow.

Ground a stumo for another tree company today. One of the largest sycamore I have seen. It was around 5'-6" dbh. Stone cold dead for years.


----------



## jefflovstrom

millbilly said:


> I pulled the transmission in my f 150, 4 times and replaced it 3 times in the past 36 hours. Couldn't figure out what I did wrong. It turns out the new flex plate I was replacing was defective WAAAAAAAAA!!!! It was 1/4" to shallow, this caused the torque converter stud bolts to bottom out on the engine. Right part just poorly made. Hope to finish tomorrow, its in and it turns just ran outta juice, gotta bolt up the cross member, drive shaft and the what nots.
> 
> I forgot to mention I bought the truck used, and 95% of the bolts were rounded, even the fkn torque converter bolts. The starter bolts were rounded and cross threaded, I just cut the ears off with an impact hammer brrrruttttt another $125 bucks for a starter.



You and Treeman82 should start a thread.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> You and Treeman82 should start a thread.
> Jeff



What woukd we call this thread? 

Maybe "ramblings of a treeman"


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> What woukd we call this thread?
> 
> Maybe "ramblings of a treeman"



Not treeman,,treemen,,
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Deadwood, roof clearance job for a neighbor, just take it to the burn pile. Get everything down, start loading the truck, and he comes out and says," I've got a bobcat with a grapple bucket if you'd rather use that." I have a neighbor with a bobcat with a grapple bucket! It was a good day.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finished up a 3 dayer, had to remove a couple trees in the middle of a old fence row as part of a bigger project. Hedges, hackberrys and boxelders. Sucked, hedge thorns are wicked. Trying to untie trees that have grown together for 30-40 years, not fun. Lots of big dead wood in the hedges, that stuff is like cutting concrete that's made with steel. Chipper blades dull, zubats............dull, pole pruners/saw heads dull, LOL. Staying my but in today. Lots of maintenance to do. 

Had this big fat pig of a customer 3 years ago, put a kinda neg review on me this week? She was mad that where I took out 3 big ass trees for her, ground the stumps all the way out and filled with high grade Iowegain black gold top soil. She's made that nothing grows but weeds. Well, we seeded it, used the same seed I always do from a local hardware store, great stuff.................WORKS REALLY WELL WHEN YA WATER IT! I never guarantee seed or sod, way to dependent on the HO to take care of it, and often that does not happen. Told her this in the beginning, as I tell everyone. But I should have figured this fat nasty pig (picture the mustard stained shirt and heavy breathing after a walk up the driveway). This is the lady that had 2 massive, AWESOME, pin oaks, tried like hell to get her to let me prune them instead, nope, she hated them because her and her 450lb husband didn't want to rake leafs anymore. She writes that I am good for removals, but didn't like the fact that I used pics of the job on my website? Ya mean the ones you posed for! Not sure what happened after 3 years, that she felt she needed to do this. Guess it was the weeds. This goes to show ya, you could take out the biggest nastiest tree out there, and do it with style. Have no issues and get it down with a flawless victory, but if ya don't come and make sure they water the seed, your a dich. She never called one time about anything, if she had, I would have been happy to help, but nope, so I blasted her a message with a big WTF!


----------



## sgreanbeans

TheJollyLogger said:


> Deadwood, roof clearance job for a neighbor, just take it to the burn pile. Get everything down, start loading the truck, and he comes out and says," I've got a bobcat with a grapple bucket if you'd rather use that." I have a neighbor with a bobcat with a grapple bucket! It was a good day.



Had one of my ********** neighbors up the street come down and expect to be able to use mine for a landscape job, ya know, "since ya dont use it much" 

Dr. Evil - How about no! - YouTube

Then old cool dude other way was trying to move some old rail road ties, no problem, did it for free with a smile. He waves at me, the other does not!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Lucky me. Temp today is only 70 degrees. Guess only one coat of paint today also. This paint job is turning into a MDS paint job. 

Gonna get the second coat on and then head down the road with the bucket to de sucker a tree. Not even taking the chipper. Just gonna throw it in the back I of the bucket truck. Then off to give two bids.

Had a guy call the other day asking for a price to remove 2 ft off the top of 4 arbs he has next to his deck. Said they are like 13' tall now. I told him $200. Guess he thought I would do it for $50 or somethuing.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well ....... It isn't a pretty house , more along the lines of knocking it the hell down , the lady had something like 30 or so cats and 2 monkeys ?????







even the trees smelled like cat pizz



did a little murphing and alot of climbing , yes I did alot of climbing today , then went to dump the truck and the guy just dropped a million or so on some new mulch making machinery ...... I am surely in the wrong business



brand new both machines


----------



## formationrx

millbilly said:


> I pulled the transmission in my f 150, 4 times and replaced it 3 times in the past 36 hours. Couldn't figure out what I did wrong. It turns out the new flex plate I was replacing was defective WAAAAAAAAA!!!! It was 1/4" to shallow, this caused the torque converter stud bolts to bottom out on the engine. Right part just poorly made. Hope to finish tomorrow, its in and it turns just ran outta juice, gotta bolt up the cross member, drive shaft and the what nots.
> 
> I forgot to mention I bought the truck used, and 95% of the bolts were rounded, even the fkn torque converter bolts. The starter bolts were rounded and cross threaded, I just cut the ears off with an impact hammer brrrruttttt another $125 bucks for a starter.



you'll get it... you got the hard part done... keep at it...


----------



## tree MDS

Run of the mill shack today.
View attachment 313368


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just signed a nice job 15 minutes away from nctree's house. If he wasnt such a ********** I would have gave it to him


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Lucky me. Temp today is only 70 degrees. Guess only one coat of paint today also. This paint job is turning into a MDS paint job.
> 
> Gonna get the second coat on and then head down the road with the bucket to de sucker a tree. Not even taking the chipper. Just gonna throw it in the back I of the bucket truck. Then off to give two bids.
> 
> Had a guy call the other day asking for a price to remove 2 ft off the top of 4 arbs he has next to his deck. Said they are like 13' tall now. I told him $200. Guess he thought I would do it for $50 or somethuing.



Not likely to turn into an MDS paint job! Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day,, 100 degrees and 90% humidity,,,I bet Beast is hating it. 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Not likely to turn into an MDS paint job! Just saying.



What? Not enough beer cans laying around?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day,, 100 degrees and 90% humidity,,,I bet Beast is hating it.
> Jeff



Yeah, we have conditions like that when a cold front blows in too.


----------



## mckeetree

I got sick around 3pm today and headed on in. It makes me sad because I had four more jobs to bid out and now I'm bidding on three tomorrow. I was counting on taking this weekend off for a change. One guy told me if I couldn't make it today forget it so I forgot it. We have worked for him before...he got a lot of money from something falling on him in some warehouse type store ten or so years ago but he is a nickel dimer and a ball buster. Always wants you to come off the price 40%.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 313376
found a sixer of billy beer today


----------



## treeman75

Knocked out four jobs today. Had a great friday!


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 313377
i think this mght of been my birthday kiss last weekend


----------



## deevo

Collected some $ today, buying a new trailer tomorrow for the tracked lift I am getting next week! Booked some good $ Jobs for October... Fall times looking good! Hope it doesn't snow til December !


----------



## Grace Tree

deevo said:


> Collected some $ today, buying a new trailer tomorrow for the tracked lift I am getting next week! Booked some good $ Jobs for October... Fall times looking good! Hope it doesn't snow til December !



What did you buy?
Phil


----------



## ducaticorse

Looked at a 15-20K removal. Gonna need heavy support lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> What? Not enough beer cans laying around?



Don't think to hard on it man ,it's a compliment !


----------



## mckeetree

This has been a long thread...but a really good thread. Seems like a lot of hogwash posted here lately though.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Anybody know anything about this saddle,

TreeMotion S.light Harness by Teufelberger | SherrillTree.com

trying to find waste sizes, tried finding a phone numba for the Treemagineers, but I couldn't. I need a saddle that is EXTRA SMALL. I had to put a new belt hole in my cougar, but its still to big. Sucks, this thing is tearing me up.

Worked on the chipper most of the day, cleaning out a vine that wrapped around the disc bearing. That thing was in there so tight, it dropped RPM. Feed wheel selector valve is leaking............again. That is a poor design. Time for more blue glue.

Went to Vermeer and dumped a few hundred on toys. Got a new DDM pulley, the 3 hole one. Some one was showing it with a second tie in. I liked it, so i iz going to try it. I remember, you could go there, and they would have all kinds of cool stuff to check out, not so much anymore and sounds like they are getting ready to do even less. I look for Vermeer to get away from Arb gear. To much precious space in the show room goes to that. Had to order a new line for my Grillion and bought a bunch a new saw head blades. Damn Zubat replacement are 50 bucks!


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> This has been a long thread...but a really good thread. Seems like a lot of hogwash posted here lately though.


Hogwash! You just dated yourself , I stick stringently to the parameters of this thread ........ Daily pics of tree work . Wish everyone could be a great as me though ! :msp_angry:


----------



## deevo

Grace Tree said:


> What did you buy?
> Phil



Phil, emailed you.
Devon


----------



## beastmaster

Working on a big olive. There one of my favorite trees to trim. In the foothills of Pasadena. It is hot. I'm drenched as soon as I get out of the truck, Brought another climber with me today hopefully we can knock it out and get paid


----------



## squad143

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, you get more storm work than anybody I know. Ya got a shaman priest up there doing your bidding or sumtin, bringing in wickaaaad weather?



We're usually good for one, maybe two good storms a year. This year it's been around 5 or 6 depending on the area. Been crazy for sure. I'm swamped. Storm we had at the end of July gave me 3 weeks of work. Pushed all my work back. I'm now booking November/December or next spring.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Drove the rig to deliver those trusses this morning. A 3 hour round trip turned into a 8 hour round trip. The load was 12'-11" wide and 50' long. Had to back up a narrow driveway off a narrow street. Had a guy in a new mercades pissed as I had the road blocked trying to back up the driveway and he staryed screamijg at me he needs to get by. I told him idk what to tell you. I finally pulled out so he could pass me afterI made him back up the road a ways. He backed into the curb. Moran.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Working on a big olive. There one of my favorite trees to trim. In the foothills of Pasadena. It is hot. I'm drenched as soon as I get out of the truck, Brought another climber with me today hopefully we can knock it out and get paid



Take it easy on the ride home,, 
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Drove the rig to deliver those trusses this morning. A 3 hour round trip turned into a 8 hour round trip. The load was 12'-11" wide and 50' long. Had to back up a narrow driveway off a narrow street. Had a guy in a new mercades pissed as I had the road blocked trying to back up the driveway and he staryed screamijg at me he needs to get by. I told him idk what to tell you. I finally pulled out so he could pass me afterI made him back up the road a ways. He backed into the curb. Moran.



excellent! any truck driver that tells an impatient,inconsiderate butted to take a flying leap gets an attaboy in my book!


----------



## treeclimber101

Worked day 2 at the hoarder shack , found these awesome chip deflectors




then after the stumps that I tore apart I did a little climbing , thought this was sketchy as hell but I had no choice , there was one crotch above the break , the whole time I am making my way up to it , it was cracking and twitching ,












and then after that I found a complete set of laced caddy caps in the crotch of this OL tree


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

White paint is done. Just got to touch up some black tomorrow and put the lights back in.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> White paint is done. Just got to touch up some black tomorrow and put the lights back in.



Haha, you need to touch up the black with some more tcs white, if you're gonna go for the complete, lawn boy/tree care wannabe good humor truck look (looks like part of truck is missing). Just saying. :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> White paint is done. Just got to touch up some black tomorrow and put the lights back in.



Looks good man ! Awesome as a matter of fact best part you didn't have to ask your mom/boss if the company had the money for the paint for the entire truck !


----------



## treeman82

Definately paint the box, the black just doesn't work against the rest of the truck.

Cut 2 freebie lawns today, I cut NO lawns except my own house, so this means I had to load up the ole walk behind. 1 lady lets me keep stuff there once in a while, and is really tight on money... the lawn was high this past week when I left my chipper there overnight, so that got done first... probably hasn't been done in a month. The other lady lets me dump there, the lawn hasn't been cut all year and then some from the looks of things. I'm not supposed to cut either, but my heart got the better of me this morning. Did a little crap job, and headed for home.

When I got home the GC who is supposed to be working on our deck (they were gonna work weekends allegedly) still has not shown up. They worked last Saturday for a few hours, then last Sunday for a few hours. I told the guys if they were gonna come back on Monday they could leave their gear in my shop, which they obviously took me up on. They haven't shown up all week, and were not here today... so their chop saw and compressor are now sitting outside waiting for the rain to come. The crap was in my way and I was tired of it, they had a 48 hr grace period to come get their tools which they should be thankful was extended to 6 days.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Looks good man ! Awesome as a matter of fact best part you didn't have to ask your mom/boss if the company had the money for the paint for the entire truck !



Lol. Get that new pool installed for the wifey yet, Porks?:msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Get that new pool installed for the wifey yet, Porks?:msp_smile:



Yea I got a lot of #### done , but on a serious note you were the big sloppy vagina mouth saying post pics of work or shut your trap ! That doesn't include pics of houses you can't afford or driveways you can't pay to pave , basically run of the mill #### Round here anyway , your dumbass house I am a stalker creeping through the bushes snapping pics of your daughter on the deck are lame ! So #### off rummy post some real #### !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wasnt sure about how the boxes would look black. pretty sure there gonna turn white also.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I got a lot of #### done , but on a serious note you were the big sloppy vagina mouth saying post pics of work or shut your trap ! That doesn't include pics of houses you can't afford or driveways you can't pay to pave , basically run of the mill #### Round here anyway , your dumbass house I am a stalker creeping through the bushes snapping pics of your daughter on the deck are lame ! So #### off rummy post some real #### !



Lol (not really). You think you're the first person in the country to take down some easy, peasy trees with a 60' forestry bucket, or something? Humorous.

At least 2tree (gay as he is) had the foresight to buy a big chip truck (even though his chipper is totally gay). Lol, we did about 37 yards just yesterday, one and an almost full load. That would have been what, 10 loads in your little tinker toy? Lot of dropping and dumping, you ask me. Lol. Keep plugging on though, my porky, inbred friend!!:msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol (not really). You think you're the first person in the country to take down some easy, peasy trees with a 60' forestry bucket, or something? Humorous.
> 
> At least 2tree (gay as he is) had the foresight to buy a big chip truck (even though his chipper is totally gay). Lol, we did about 37 yards just yesterday, one and an almost full load. That would have been what, 10 loads in your little tinker toy? Lot of dropping and dumping, you ask me. Lol. Keep plugging on though, my porky, inbred friend!!:msp_wink:



37 yards of what rummy ? Hay I've seen your awesome chipper in action puking out hay because there's no outta Towners to turn your knives . Remember your easy peasie comments mean nothing to me I've seen what takes you 3 days to remove !!!! Laughable to say the least , I know you try hard to snowball all these guys into thinking your some old head who gotz it figured out , what I saw was a truck with old lady tampon string powered windshield wipers and a storm that couldn't have come at a better time , bought you some paint and wraptor hoping that would get ya some street cred ! LOL rummy rummy rummy dummy


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> 37 yards of what rummy ? Hay I've seen your awesome chipper in action puking out hay because there's no outta Towners to turn your knives . Remember your easy peasie comments mean nothing to me I've seen what takes you 3 days to remove !!!! Laughable to say the least , I know you try hard to snowball all these guys into thinking your some old head who gotz it figured out , what I saw was a truck with old lady tampon string powered windshield wipers and a storm that couldn't have come at a better time , bought you some paint and wraptor hoping that would get ya some street cred ! LOL rummy rummy rummy dummy



Haha. "Street cred", nice. Must be a jersey thing!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Haha. "Street cred", nice. Must be a jersey thing!!:msp_tongue:



Almost time for you to take your dolls and go home


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Almost time for you to take your dolls and go home



Pool guy's a coming, buddy!! Just saying!! Work and slave!!!!


----------



## capetrees

"Yes son, this is where the commercial professional tree care people post informative comments."


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> "Yes son, this is where the commercial professional tree care people post informative comments."



Typically I try to adhere to the thread , but In rummy dummy's case to hear him critique someone else's #### and basically hasn't even shown a pic of a cut limb , it's gets pretty hard to contain my opinion of how much of a douche I believe he can be ! Sorry , but why are you trolling here I haven't seen you contribute to this thread either .............. For a while ............... I mean like a really long ......... Long ass time....... Maybe never ...........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

And there is no "turning" of any knives around here.
View attachment 313517


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And there is no "turning" of any knives around here.
> View attachment 313517



Ohhhh cool you bought the 8 pack , I see you've stretched that Halloween storm of 2011 money for quite sometime , or did you buy them 2 years ago and haven't changed them since , but besides that you only use one side ? God you say dumbass #### I can basically just let you post your stupidity trying to be witty or cheeky , whatever you northerners call it !


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> "Yes son, this is where the commercial professional tree care people post informative comments."



Lol, hey, this is the tread/forum where we first got you to wear a saddle, and stop clipping you saw on the belt loops of your jeans, no?? Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhh cool you bought the 8 pack , I see you've stretched that Halloween storm of 2011 money for quite sometime , or did you buy them 2 years ago iand haven't changed them since , but besides that you only use one side ? God you say dumbass #### I can basically just let you post your stupidity trying to be witty or cheeky , whatever you northerners call it !


 Right.. must be for real if its on the internet!! Lol. You go, Porky!!


----------



## treeclimber101

​


tree MDS said:


> Right.. must be for real if its on the internet!! Lol. You go, Porky!!



Huh? There ya go again .......... Off the deep end with some right field crap ! :hmm3grin2orange: I am done for a bit with you ..... It's too easy right now , guessing that your 13 Into a 30 and what comes outta your fingers prolly seems like funny stuff but appears to be typed by my 8yr old .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> And there is no "turning" of any knives around here.
> View attachment 313517



Look. Theres a beer can in the pic. 

Hey mds. If you dont sharpen your blades I will take them. I got a guy a 1/8 mile from me thst does it. I will even pay the shipping


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> ​
> Huh? There ya go again .......... Off the deep end with some right field crap ! :hmm3grin2orange: I am done for a bit with you ..... It's too easy right now , guessing that your 13 Into a 30 and what comes outta your fingers prolly seems like funny stuff but appears to be typed by my 8yr old .



Was just trying to figure out what makes you think I only use one side of a set of knives. Never mind, carry on, oh great informative AS poster!!


----------



## Bandit Man

101, you and MDS have me almost as entertained as when The Dan was here! 
Just a old topped maple today. Rotted out from the topping fifteen years ago.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Look. Theres a beer can in the pic.
> 
> Hey mds. If you dont sharpen your blades I will take them. I got a guy a 1/8 mile from me thst does it. I will even pay the shipping


Just so you know you'll prolly have to drive up there to take em off , cause unless there's a Allen key and a 3/4 wrench In the way of drinking of that beer he can't figure it out and , it's ain't happening


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Was just trying to figure out what makes you think I only use one side of a set of knives. Never mind, carry on, oh great informative AS poster!!



read your own post dummy


----------



## tree MDS

Haha.. yeah, need the skilled help for that type of thing.. yep.

Yawn. Later..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Was just trying to figure out what makes you think I only use one side of a set of knives. Never mind, carry on, oh great informative AS poster!!



I took a snapshot of your post , is that you ....... Or did someone else figure out how to use the innerweb thingy he's always playin on ????? LOL


----------



## Bandit Man

tree MDS said:


> And there is no "turning" of any knives around here.
> View attachment 313517



My "turning" guy just raised his price to $3 per inch. I told him that's more than the $9 I got during my #### days! 
I only sharpen twice now, then buy new


----------



## treeclimber101

Bandit Man said:


> My "turning" guy just raised his price to $3 per inch. I told him that's more than the $9 I got during my #### days!
> I only sharpen twice now, then buy new



"Turning" meaning using the other sharp side ? Or do you recycle them after the first side is dull as hell too ?


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> Typically I try to adhere to the thread , but In rummy dummy's case to hear him critique someone else's #### and basically hasn't even shown a pic of a cut limb , it's gets pretty hard to contain my opinion of how much of a douche I believe he can be ! Sorry , but why are you trolling here I haven't seen you contribute to this thread either .............. For a while ............... I mean like a really long ......... Long ass time....... Maybe never ...........:hmm3grin2orange:



Because this thread is a JOKE. Why contibute here to join in with a bunch of internet tough guys calling each other out? It's not "whadja do today" but more like "how bored am I and how long can I stay on the intenet tonight jabbing back and forth like a moron" thread. THAT'S why I don't contribute.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Look. Theres a beer can in the pic.
> 
> Hey mds. If you dont sharpen your blades I will take them. I got a guy a 1/8 mile from me thst does it. I will even pay the shipping



I got a lady about a half mile from here that here that has offered that service for the last 20 years probably. Never bothered with it. I figure I gross 20k per side, typically, so really not worth crawling in there to adjust the anvil every time I swap out a set. That's just me though, lawn people might do it differently though. Lol.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol, hey, this is the tread/forum where we first got you to wear a saddle, and stop clipping you saw on the belt loops of your jeans, no?? Just saying.



:msp_confused:

Not true and certainly not in this thread.


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> Because this thread is a JOKE. Why contibute here to join in with a bunch of internet tough guys calling each other out? It's not "whadja do today" but more like "how bored am I and how long can I stay on the intenet tonight jabbing back and forth like a moron" thread. THAT'S why I don't contribute.



Most of the time it's a contribution thread , but once in a while its a make fun of the taint stick thread . :hmm3grin2orange: I would imagine you stopping more then once in a while you'd see that .


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I got a lady about a half mile from here that here that has offered that service for the last 20 years probably. Never bothered with it. I figure I gross 20k per side, typically, so really not worth crawling in there to adjust the anvil every time I swap out a set. That's just me though, lawn people might do it differently though. Lol.



No your just the dumbass that bought that troybuilt knife toucherupper off QVC at 3am one night , remember when you told me that and I laughed in your high blood pressured face :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## capetrees

I do check in once in a while but there is NOTHING to learn from this thread. Nothing at all.

good night ladies.


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> I do check in once in a while but there is NOTHING to learn from this thread. Nothing at all.
> 
> good night ladies.



Take your dolls and go home LOL ! That's right I said that , and didn't really mean it , you should stay until at-least 9pm ......


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> No your just the dumbass that bought that troybuilt knife toucherupper off QVC at 3am one night , remember when you told me that and I laughed in your high blood pressured face :hmm3grin2orange:



You're still stupid though, and completely missing the point!! Never mind, feeding your weak brained ego is of no interest to me at this point. Lol. 

Maybe the old lady needs some more tatts to make her feel more fulfilled. :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You're still stupid though, and completely missing the point!! Never mind, feeding your weak brained ego is of no interest to me at this point. Lol.
> 
> Maybe the old lady needs some more tatts to make her feel more fulfilled. :msp_tongue:



Your mom has tattoos ? Nice , got any pics ?


----------



## treeclimber101

It's so wrong ..... But it feels so right ! Smooches :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol, hey, this is the tread/forum where we first got you to wear a saddle, and stop clipping you saw on the belt loops of your jeans, no?? Just saying.



I just read back through the entire last 5 pages and missed this ! !! That's friggan hilarious rummy I gotta say you can slip in a "zinger" when someone has there's back turned ! I even repped and liked it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Your mom has tattoos ? Nice , got any pics ?



I've gotten over the jealous, insecure/feeling the need to prove myself, by posting every little boring detail of my (mundane) life on AS phase.. that's just me though,, carry on, Porks!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I've gotten over the jealous, insecure/feeling the need to prove myself, by posting every little boring detail of my (mundane) life on AS phase.. that's just me though,, carry on, Porks!!



Liar ! But you sobered up long enough to realize that half your #### is lame , that's why you just sit around watching NCIS Miami and wheel of fortune !


----------



## Bandit Man

treeclimber101 said:


> "Turning" meaning using the other sharp side ? Or do you recycle them after the first side is dull as hell too ?



Turning, to me, means having the old knives pro sharpened on both sides, ready to re-apply.
Still pissed he's able to charge more per inch than a PQRN star!


----------



## treeclimber101

Bandit Man said:


> Turning, to me, means having the old knives pro sharpened on both sides, ready to re-apply.
> Still pissed he's able to charge more per inch than a PQRN star!



When I say turn , it's quite literally turning the blade to a new side , ya know turn ...... Like around kinda like a 180* ! My fault for using a jersey boy lingo !


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is 7:28pm on Saturday. It is 88 degrees! WTF!
Jeff


----------



## stihl sawing

jefflovstrom said:


> It is 7:28pm on Saturday. It is 88 degrees! WTF!
> Jeff


It hit 100 degrees here today, was in the deer woods working and sweatin my butt off.


----------



## beastmaster

Finished up those Olives today. Sure glad I brought that other climber. It took a load off me in this heat. The owner of the trees is a nice but very finicky lady. She was very happy(so I was very happy) She even gave me a 50.00 tip.
I got 500.00 for both trees and didn't have to pick up or haul anything. 
It's a 70 mile drive from my house. Friday it took me 2 1/2 hours to get home on the freeway, today less then an hour. I broke a hundred a few times, and was almost falling a sleep tell I almost slammed a stalled car in the car pool lane. That woke me up pretty good for rest the trip home. 
She said her and her hubby are going to drink wine and look at the trees. Theres a man made brook that goes around the property. I wish I was rich.View attachment 313555
View attachment 313556


----------



## deevo

View attachment 313588

Picked up my new trailer yesterday, 18' long. Demoing/renting a 70' tracked lift later in the week for a week. Was going to have to buy one anyways so now I have the cart before the horse:msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bandit Man said:


> Turning, to me, means having the old knives pro sharpened on both sides, ready to re-apply.
> Still pissed he's able to charge more per inch than a PQRN star!



The guy that sharpens my knifes charges .75 cents a inch.


----------



## sgreanbeans

OK love birds, enough of the bashing, its getting old again. In case everybody doesn't know, they actually love each other and are pretty much best buddies. These are just their love spats that happen at least once a year. Marriage, its tough sometimes.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Who has their little daughter out climbing? Almost bought a harness for the great niece (granddaughter) Shes 6, every time she comes over, she is out in the shop, wants to work with tools, wants to climb the rope. But wanted to know if they really get into it or it will be a waste.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Who has their little daughter out climbing? Almost bought a harness for the great niece (granddaughter) Shes 6, every time she comes over, she is out in the shop, wants to work with tools, wants to climb the rope. But wanted to know if they really get into it or it will be a waste.



When I used to go rock climbing alot I would see alot of young kids out climbing. If she shows interest get her a cheap harness.


----------



## Grace Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Who has their little daughter out climbing? Almost bought a harness for the great niece (granddaughter) Shes 6, every time she comes over, she is out in the shop, wants to work with tools, wants to climb the rope. But wanted to know if they really get into it or it will be a waste.



I bought my 5 yr. old grandson a Newtribe. I have to hoist him up to the first branch and then I belay him while he climbs. It's about as comfortable a kids saddle as I found. Other pics are his 1 1/2 yr. old sister. We just pic a high limb and hoist her up and down. Not sure what her harness is. Think I got it from Wesspur. Just straps. I'd hate to spend much time in it. They're both really big kids so it's easier to find something that fits and is safe.
Phil
View attachment 313592

View attachment 313594

View attachment 313595


----------



## Bandit Man

2treeornot2tree said:


> The guy that sharpens my knifes charges .75 cents a inch.



That would be great. $60 to sharpen all knives both sides. This guy charges $60 a knife. I can buy new outta St Louis for that almost.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bandit Man said:


> That would be great. $60 to sharpen all knives both sides. This guy charges $60 a knife. I can buy new outta St Louis for that almost.



I am sure you coukd ship them to this guy if your interested.


----------



## Bandit Man

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am sure you coukd ship them to this guy if your interested.



I am. PM me his info when you can. Thanks 2tree, I appreciate it!


----------



## treeman75

I just sold the biggest job of the season. I have two groves to clean out along with around ten bigger removals on a farm. I put 12k on it and should take five days, im kinda excited about it.


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> I just sold the biggest job of the season. I have two groves to clean out along with around ten bigger removals on a farm. I put 12k on it and should take five days, im kinda excited about it.



We have two jobs bid out that either one would be a goody for Oct. Both are around 14K. Probably won't get either but you never know.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I went to La Jolla to post no parking for tomorrow, I hate working there, the worst is Del Mar.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I went to La Jolla to post no parking for tomorrow, I hate working there, the worst is Del Mar.
> Jeff




What's Encinitas like? A girl I went to high school with (and actually went out with three or four times) lives there.


----------



## treeman75

mckeetree said:


> We have two jobs bid out that either one would be a goody for Oct. Both are around 14K. Probably won't get either but you never know.



Think positive brother


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> Think positive brother




I try to. In over 27 years in business there has been many times I have left from giving a quote and thought driving off that I wouldn't give a nickel for my chances of getting the job and later got the green light...so you never know for sure.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> What's Encinitas like? A girl I went to high school with (and actually went out with three or four times) lives there.



Dont you mean guy you dated?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> What's Encinitas like? A girl I went to high school with (and actually went out with three or four times) lives there.



I you live there, it would be tough to leave, very nice.
Jeff


----------



## Bandit Man

sgreanbeans said:


> Who has their little daughter out climbing? Almost bought a harness for the great niece (granddaughter) Shes 6, every time she comes over, she is out in the shop, wants to work with tools, wants to climb the rope. But wanted to know if they really get into it or it will be a waste.



Well sure! She's already studying the ISA test book


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont you mean guy you dated?



I'm not real sure how to take that comment, but yeah, I'm 100% sure she is a girl.


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> I went to La Jolla to post no parking for tomorrow, I hate working there, the worst is Del Mar.
> Jeff



I go down to La Jolla a lot, but at 3:30 am the parking not that bad. All summer long its a mad house, They let you drive on the sand to the water to launch your kayak. Its pretty cool. 
I hear its the highest property value in the U.S. Not many tree trimmers living there.


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I went to La Jolla to post no parking for tomorrow, I hate working there, the worst is Del Mar.
> Jeff



I hated that place. Ya set cones....... signs, have people out flagging, then the high society folks pull in, run over your cones, park in you chipping space, get out and look at you like you are a piece of trash. Smoking hot chicks in Lambos and Lotus's parking all around, wearing "beach attire" to a board meeting. Too distracting.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Supposed to be starting another big project, big for me any how, meeting dude at 8, but think we will sign then bail for the, with his blessing of course. Its going to 97 straight temp, 105-110 with the index..........how bout NO!


----------



## sgreanbeans

beastmaster said:


> I go down to La Jolla a lot, but at 3:30 am the parking not that bad. All summer long its a mad house, They let you drive on the sand to the water to launch your kayak. Its pretty cool.
> I hear its the highest property value in the U.S. Not many tree trimmers living there.



Big green did market analysis on this, the most is in Manhattan, then its Rancho Santa Fe (inland from La Jolla), then La Jolla. The thing is tho, its the same people! La Jolla is just where they have their beach houses!


----------



## treeman82

Well so far today I found that a job I looked at last week was lost. The guy was in NO rush for a price or to get the work done, bunch of cabling, pruning, and PITA removals. Somebody else came in gave a "very competetive price" and was gonna start immediately. So much for that one.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished up my bamboo removal job. Glad its over. About 40 yds of chips total and 13 hours total with 3 guys. The pictures just shows the first area. We did another patch about the same size too. Tteated all the stubs with straight roundup.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finished up my bamboo removal job. Glad its over. About 40 yds of chips total and 13 hours total with 3 guys. The pictures just shows the first area. We did another patch about the same size too. Tteated all the stubs with straight roundup.



Damn! Looks like a big booby trap. Is that the shortest you cut them? I use tordon to kill stuff.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Damn! Looks like a big booby trap. Is that the shortest you cut them? I use tordon to kill stuff.



I could have flush cut them but I wanted to make sure they all got treated. In a couple months I am gonna grind the whole area for him.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He's already trying to drive the chip truck.


----------



## deevo

Bandit Man said:


> Well sure! She's already studying the ISA test book



Awesome,,,,, my 2 daughters have been climbing for 2 years now SRT, they are 7&9 now. Both have harnesses, helmets and own rope.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> He's already trying to drive the chip truck.



Damnit Jared you sure can #### up a great pic by not "turning" it the right way , I am turning my iPad and this stupid thing just keeps rolling the pic


----------



## treeclimber101

There I fixed it for ya , halfway to be a damn millionaire but can't operate a phone ...... Only in MERICA


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> There I fixed it for ya , halfway to be a damn millionaire but can't operate a phone ...... Only in MERICA



Ha ha my 7 year olds already driving! lol Ok don't tell my wife!~ Start em young Jared!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Damnit Jared you sure can #### up a great pic by not "turning" it the right way , I am turning my iPad and this stupid thing just keeps rolling the pic



For some reason when I upload from my phone it rotates the picture.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> For some reason when I upload from my phone it rotates the picture.



Jeff foxworthy says ," you might be a redneck if you upload a pic and its sideways " yet you post it anyways :cool2:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Ha ha my 7 year olds already driving! lol Ok don't tell my wife!~ Start em young Jared!



I heard Canadians can't drive for #### , so what's the difference between a 7yr. Or a 37 yr ????? My wells I say LOL


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I heard Canadians can't drive for #### , so what's the difference between a 7yr. Or a 37 yr ????? My wells I say LOL



Yep we are all maniacs! Stop for nothing!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Yep we are all maniacs! Stop for nothing!



Racing around throwing round bacon outs the window !


----------



## deevo

View attachment 313832
View attachment 313833
View attachment 313832

Heres my one daughter from last December when we were doing aerial rescue training


----------



## Blakesmaster

Batman case came today for my iPhone. Pretty convinced that it was well worth the money and you straight stupid if you work without one.

View attachment 313839


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Batman case came today for my iPhone. Pretty convinced that it was well worth the money and you straight stupid if you work without one.
> 
> View attachment 313839



I've had the lifeproof one since March, phones been 10' under water (don't ask how) not planned and is waterproof like they say! Had the Otterbox before and wasn't waterproof!


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Batman case came today for my iPhone. Pretty convinced that it was well worth the money and you straight stupid if you work without one.
> 
> View attachment 313839



Awesome .... I thought you couldn't open up my video , I am so glad that you could and are obviously just too pissed to reply !


----------



## deevo

View attachment 313843
View attachment 313844

Well new mini fits good on the trailer I bought for my lift, can get it and the grinder, and whatever else I need to load on it! Lotsa room!


----------



## luckydad

Blakesmaster said:


> Batman case came today for my iPhone. Pretty convinced that it was well worth the money and you straight stupid if you work without one.
> 
> View attachment 313839



What kind of case is that, and where can I get one ??


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Awesome .... I thought you couldn't open up my video , I am so glad that you could and are obviously just too pissed to reply !



Lol, takes a lot more than some lard ass rambling to piss me off. I looked at the life proof cases and they may have a leg up on the water proofing but I chose this case because it ####ing screws together, has serious shock absorption, water resistant, comes with an added layer of gorilla glass and did I mention it ####ing screws together! Made by Lunatik, think mine is the Tactik. Only make stuff for apple products as far as I can tell. Had to order it online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jefflovstrom

Had a few euc stumps to do. These were the stumps from some eucs we took out La Jolla and our beast (Vermeer 672) thru a rod. Dang, this is such a great stumper,,gonna miss it, To replace it would ,,suck,
We used these to demo a Rayco today.
He showed up and I did not tell him the size of these stumps, (30" to 36" at the cut, two were cut about 20" of stump left above g
This is the La Jolla job that I need to finish today and I dont know if he realizes that I am gonna use his machine to finish the job. I know what you are thinking,,,'Gonna use a demo to finish the job',,
Maybe, why not? 
So I had two and a half stumps left when ours went down. If it had not gone done, the stumps that were left would of taken our 672 about 30-40 minutes. 
So he dropped off a Rayco 1645s,,,this one,,Rayco Manufacturing

Honestly, when he pulled up and I saw what he brought me to do this job quick as possible, It seemed like I should of brought my lunch.
I had a busy day and so did our Regional,,Ed from Direct Edge, took it off the trailer and said do it.
After about 5 -20 minutes of getting familiar with it,,I was really impressed,,
Not a replacement for a 72hp beast,,but it did the job in 1 hour,, and they were done right! max depth! Still,,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Had a few euc stumps to do. These were the stumps from some eucs we took out La Jolla and our beast (Vermeer 672) thru a rod. Dang, this is such a great stumper,,gonna miss it, To replace it would ,,suck,
> We used these to demo a Rayco today.
> He showed up and I did not tell him the size of these stumps, (30" to 36" at the cut, two were cut about 20" of stump left above g
> This is the La Jolla job that I need to finish today and I dont know if he realizes that I am gonna use his machine to finish the job. I know what you are thinking,,,'Gonna use a demo to finish the job',,
> Maybe, why not?
> So I had two and a half stumps left when ours went down. If it had not gone done, the stumps that were left would of taken our 672 about 30-40 minutes.
> So he dropped off a Rayco 1645s,,,this one,,Rayco Manufacturing
> 
> Honestly, when he pulled up and I saw what he brought me to do this job quick as possible, It seemed like I should of brought my lunch.
> I had a busy day and so did our Regional,,Ed from Direct Edge, took it off the trailer and said do it.
> After about 5 -20 minutes of getting familiar with it,,I was really impressed,,
> Not a replacement for a 72hp beast,,but it did the job in 1 hour,, and they were done right! max depth! Still,,,
> Jeff


Guy I work for a lot has one, (672)it's turbo diesel. I'v never seen a stump get grounded out faster. To bad his isn't up to CARB standards, it's like brand new.


----------



## beastmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finished up my bamboo removal job. Glad its over. About 40 yds of chips total and 13 hours total with 3 guys. The pictures just shows the first area. We did another patch about the same size too. Tteated all the stubs with straight roundup.



Bamboo is nasty stuff and hard to get rid of. I don't know for sure, but I wouldn't think round up would effect it much, I've done a few bamboo removals, and if you want it not to come back you have to make sure all those little root clusters are raked out. We stump grind the whole area then use pitch forks to sift the ground. 
I passed on a bamboo removal job next to a grade school because of the liability of having all those puji sticks.. Have you had success with round up on them like that in the past?. Would be nice if it works.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Guy I work for a lot has one, (672)it's turbo diesel. I'v never seen a stump get grounded out faster. To bad his isn't up to CARB standards, it's like brand new.



Wade, same here,,,know you know I got a 672 and cant use it,,,E-Bay?
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Wade, same here,,,know you know I got a 672 and cant use it,,,E-Bay?
> Jeff



E-bay or some out of state auction house where you'll probably get a fraction of what its worth. Friend sold a crane to an out of state auction and took a real beating. I hear lots of our CARB non-compliant stuff is being shipped to china.


----------



## treeclimber101

The best is the phones not even worth what some people pay for cases ? Bulletproof ? Crush proof ? , are you crush proof ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

beastmaster said:


> Bamboo is nasty stuff and hard to get rid of. I don't know for sure, but I wouldn't think round up would effect it much, I've done a few bamboo removals, and if you want it not to come back you have to make sure all those little root clusters are raked out. We stump grind the whole area then use pitch forks to sift the ground.
> I passed on a bamboo removal job next to a grade school because of the liability of having all those puji sticks.. Have you had success with round up on them like that in the past?. Would be nice if it works.



This is the only way I have removd bamboo. You will kill most of it the first application. You want to apply the roundup asap to get the bamboo to draw it into the roots. You might get a few new stalks, so you just cut them and roundup them. Might have to do that twice. Normally I get the customer to cut a new sprouts and roundup. 

I did a huge patch last year for a lady and see onl6y got a few new sprouts. I didnt use dye In the roundup sovi might have missed a few with roundup.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I removed a easy peasie oak for Elmer Fud .... Nice old man , really a up your ass kinda old man though every time I turned around he was moving branches with his broom handle ( cane) , his wife bought us lunch for putting up with him
















then I got a email from the bank to remove 3 pin oaks






and prune the rest . shot a quick number over and that was that


----------



## ducaticorse

Sent an email to a POS customer today informing him that I would be filing in court against him for $200 for non payment. Bastard had the audacity to short the invoice 2 weeks after the work was done because he didn't like how the trunk wood was stacked. Should have seen it coming, tried to renegotiate the agreed upon fee the day before we did the job, (didn't happen) Guess he'll get a chance to explain his side to the magistrate, I've had enough of his Indian ass.

Last time I was shorted money on a job was easily four years ago. It's not about the money at all. It's all about the principal.


----------



## Pelorus

You would be farther ahead getting a collection agency to harass your PITA client, ducaticorse.


----------



## deevo

Decent sized storm hit this morning.........well you know how it goes! lol! More trees down! Woo hooo!  My 10 Alturna mats came in today, have to pick them up tomorrow. Looked and booked 3 jobs while enr to the first insurance job this morning.


----------



## OLD OAK

ducaticorse said:


> Sent an email to a POS customer today informing him that I would be filing in court against him for $200 for non payment. Bastard had the audacity to short the invoice 2 weeks after the work was done because he didn't like how the trunk wood was stacked. Should have seen it coming, tried to renegotiate the agreed upon fee the day before we did the job, (didn't happen) Guess he'll get a chance to explain his side to the magistrate, I've had enough of his Indian ass.
> 
> Last time I was shorted money on a job was easily four years ago. It's not about the money at all. It's all about the principal.



Last time someone shorted me on a invoice was for about $200.00 also. Filed the papers to take him to court ( cost me $50 to file and 2 pages of crap to fill out } and the day of court he did not show up but i did and lost a 1/2 day of work. Anyway ran into him about a week later, kinda ran him off the road. Called him a pos and a thief over and over. A few days later i had a check from him for $175.00 of the money he owed me. Dont know what happened to the other $25. Must of made him feel bad being called a thief. It was not worth all the trouble for the $200 going to court and sitting half a day. If it happens again i will just track the person down on my own. Maybe burn their house down idk.


----------



## beastmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> This is the only way I have removd bamboo. You will kill most of it the first application. You want to apply the roundup asap to get the bamboo to draw it into the roots. You might get a few new stalks, so you just cut them and roundup them. Might have to do that twice. Normally I get the customer to cut a new sprouts and roundup.
> 
> I did a huge patch last year for a lady and see onl6y got a few new sprouts. I didnt use dye In the roundup sovi might have missed a few with roundup.



I'll have to give it a try my next bamboo job(They pop up now and again). Using the dye is a good Idea, I probably wouldn't of thought of that.


----------



## treeman82

One of my clients called this morning, looked at a maple removal for him and his neighbor about a month ago; big red maple behind the house. I just told him roughly 10K and that was it. He called this morning to tell me that the neighbor got a price of 6K for it. Went out with a friend to look at a job for him, the two of us took a ride by just for ####s and giggles, we were both in agreement at the 10K range. Stopped and picked up a 2890 from a friend of mine so that I can do a few grinding jobs tonight and tomorrow, did 2 BS ones tonight... nothing great, but it's progress. Just hoping that things pick up... or that some of my competitors drop dead.


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> You would be farther ahead getting a collection agency to harass your PITA client, ducaticorse.



Honestly I just want to go toe to toe with his ####ty ass in a court of public record and win. Even if he doesn't pay, I'll put a lien on everything he owns, and then sic the sheriffs on him for collection of a debt. I believe the minimum $400 fee. I will gladly pay that to see this kunt arrested at his office building over $200 bucks  And at that point he has to pay the $400 plus $40 filing fee plus the $200 he owes me. Again, not about the money. I'd spend 1K to teach this stinky fuc a lesson.


----------



## ducaticorse

OLD OAK said:


> Last time someone shorted me on a invoice was for about $200.00 also. Filed the papers to take him to court ( cost me $50 to file and 2 pages of crap to fill out } and the day of court he did not show up but i did and lost a 1/2 day of work. Anyway ran into him about a week later, kinda ran him off the road. Called him a pos and a thief over and over. A few days later i had a check from him for $175.00 of the money he owed me. Dont know what happened to the other $25. Must of made him feel bad being called a thief. It was not worth all the trouble for the $200 going to court and sitting half a day. If it happens again i will just track the person down on my own. Maybe burn their house down idk.



Im with you on that. I have a back up plan that will work just swell. Cant speak about it here though.


----------



## Pelorus

The $200 he owes you is chump change. It is dead money. You know it, and of course he does as well. He might have considerable experience playing that game. Teaching the deadbeat a lesson in business ethics is a waste of a limited diminishing resource (your time).


----------



## capetrees

Had a friend who didn't get paid once. Good sized job, truck load of stumps and logs and another filled with chips. Happily gave them all back to the guy, right on the front lawn.:msp_smile:


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> The $200 he owes you is chump change. It is dead money. You know it, and of course he does as well. He might have considerable experience playing that game. Teaching the deadbeat a lesson in business ethics is a waste of a limited diminishing resource (your time).



I will, in one way or another reach total satisfaction regarding this issue. Not about the money at his point, but I appreciate and understand your point of view.


----------



## ducaticorse

capetrees said:


> Had a friend who didn't get paid once. Good sized job, truck load of stumps and logs and another filled with chips. Happily gave them all back to the guy, right on the front lawn.:msp_smile:



Oh, it's going that way quick. He has a new build on a VERY secluded lot with one tiny access road in


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman82 said:


> One of my clients called this morning, looked at a maple removal for him and his neighbor about a month ago; big red maple behind the house. I just told him roughly 10K and that was it. He called this morning to tell me that the neighbor got a price of 6K for it. Went out with a friend to look at a job for him, the two of us took a ride by just for ####s and giggles, we were both in agreement at the 10K range. Stopped and picked up a 2890 from a friend of mine so that I can do a few grinding jobs tonight and tomorrow, did 2 BS ones tonight... nothing great, but it's progress. Just hoping that things pick up... or that some of my competitors drop dead.



Any pictures of this 10K unicorn? I know certain parts of CT are ritzy, but 10K on a single maple is serious.......


----------



## NCTREE

Found a truck, it's a 550 with the 7.3 6 speed 4x4. It has a little rust but fixable. The toolbox and dump body sold it for me. View attachment 313926


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Found a truck, it's a 550 with the 7.3 6 speed 4x4. It has a little rust but fixable. The toolbox and dump body sold it for me. View attachment 313926



Gonna have to get that inspected every 6 months.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got a call from the guy that I removed the bamboo for. His guy was regrading part of his yard and found a big stump. Needed to get it ground last night. it was just about dark when I got there but got it done.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Gonna have to get that inspected every 6 months.



not if i register it under 17,000


----------



## ducaticorse

NCTREE said:


> not if i register it under 17,000



That defeats the purpose of a 550. Nice truck though, miles?


----------



## sgreanbeans

This heat sucks. Only working till noon. So freakin tired of my eyes being burnt out of my skull with salt from my sweat.


----------



## ropensaddle

sgreanbeans said:


> This heat sucks. Only working till noon. So freakin tired of my eyes being burnt out of my skull with salt from my sweat.



Hear ya been brutal this week I decided to stay home today  Got a summer cold or allergy and in the heat it ain't worth the way you will feel at supper.


----------



## Grace Tree

Hot here yesterday so I took the day off and looked at and indoor job to lift a guy to replace some ceiling tile over a hotel pool. All I have to do is drive the lift through the front door with 1/2" of height clearance, past the reception desk, into the pool atrium and around the backside of the pool on the left of the pic. (Oh, and please initial the contract where it reads that we're not responsible for the floor surface or anything underground). Should make some great pics if they decide to go forward with the project.
Phil
View attachment 313932

View attachment 313933


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> not if i register it under 17,000



Go ahead. Dot is pulling people over doing that and then when they are over weight are charging $2 a pound othat they are over. That truck most likely weighs around 12k so you will be only able to put 5k of weight in it. Not much when you start thinking about it.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Go ahead. Dot is pulling people over doing that and then when they are over weight are charging $2 a pound othat they are over. That truck most likely weighs around 12k so you will be only able to put 5k of weight in it. Not much when you start thinking about it.



What the #### whatever! The truck weighs around 7500lbs and the dump "might" weigh around 1500lbs, IT IS ALUMINUM. If I register it at 16999lbs that leave me plenty of weight to spare.


----------



## ropensaddle

NCTREE said:


> What the #### whatever! The truck weighs around 7500lbs and the dump "might" weigh around 1500lbs, IT IS ALUMINUM. If I register it at 16999lbs that leave me plenty of weight to spare.



My one ton weighs 7800 with dump and its tagged at 19k what is all this inspection stuff I hear ? Anyway I have been very close several times weight wise but I have the highest tag available for it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> What the #### whatever! The truck weighs around 7500lbs and the dump "might" weigh around 1500lbs, IT IS ALUMINUM. If I register it at 16999lbs that leave me plenty of weight to spare.



Yeah, there's no way that truck ways 12K. My F800 with 17 yard steel chip box is only 12,300 with two guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101

I just had my 350 weighed yesterday at the mulch yard , 8800 empty and 12K and some change chips pouring over the tailgate .


----------



## NCTREE

ropensaddle said:


> Hear ya been brutal this week I decided to stay home today  Got a summer cold or allergy and in the heat it ain't worth the way you will feel at supper.



Same here been nursing a cold for 2 days and the heat makes it worse, sucks trying to sleep at night too. I worked yesterday and did a speed line job, a birch and 2 oaks on a steep bank behind the house. Came home feeling like I got beat with a 2x4. Got some action from the job on my phone.


[video=youtube_share;Vzj5ft9_2fQ]http://youtu.be/Vzj5ft9_2fQ[/video]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> What the #### whatever! The truck weighs around 7500lbs and the dump "might" weigh around 1500lbs, IT IS ALUMINUM. If I register it at 16999lbs that leave me plenty of weight to spare.



My 3500 dodge weighs in at 9600 lbs so I highly dought that truck only weighs that much. Do you what you want. You will be the one that pays the fine.

The semi annual inspection is a dot thing. All trucks weighing over 17k must be inspected every 6 months per the federal goverment.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> My 3500 dodge weighs in at 9600 lbs



that's with you in it of course


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> that's with you in it of course



Actually not.

Maybe next week when I am doing that job thats like 10 mins fron your house I will stop bye and say hi.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually not.
> 
> Maybe next week when I am doing that job thats like 10 mins fron your house I will stop bye and say hi.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Pics of what. Me sitting on mark?


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pics of what. Me sitting on mark?



You guys are both all bluster online. Either settle it or bury it. It's getting annoying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> You guys are both all bluster online. Either settle it or bury it. It's getting annoying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Who got your panties all twisted?


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Who got your panties all twisted?



No twisting here, just waiting for someone to post some work pics or something of interest. You two morons are just bothering me with the silly bickering over absolutely nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> My 3500 dodge weighs in at 9600 lbs so I highly dought that truck only weighs that much. Do you what you want. You will be the one that pays the fine.
> 
> The semi annual inspection is a dot thing. All trucks weighing over 17k must be inspected every 6 months per the federal goverment.



i think that is a penndot thing. federal inspection is an annual requirement..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> No twisting here, just waiting for someone to post some work pics or something of interest. You two morons are just bothering me with the silly bickering over absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Wheres your pics?


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wheres your pics?



A little maple from Monday. Run of the mill ####, really.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> A little maple from Monday. Run of the mill ####, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I worked half day and then sanded and primed the boxes on my chip truck. You wanna see a pic? Lol


----------



## deevo

Ok first of all......its been freaking hot the last 2 days! Storms have been awesome! $$$$ On top of tons of good jobs already lined up for the rest of the fall!


----------



## OLD OAK

ropensaddle said:


> Hear ya been brutal this week I decided to stay home today  Got a summer cold or allergy and in the heat it ain't worth the way you will feel at supper.



I have it to, head all stopped up and feel like crap. Was thinking it was a allergy but it might be some kind of virus going around. Makes for a real bad day in this heat.


----------



## deevo

Oh yeah, got my one truck oil sprayed (we do that here in the great the north cause road salts causes the rusties! ) Taking the chip truck in tomorrow afternoon. Got the Expedition back from the shop, new heavy duty shocks and springs for my new trailer, new muffler....she's golden now!


----------



## treeclimber101

Worked with a homeboy today , helped them for 3 hrs he was short handed






this homeowner didnt Chince on his cable job even left the cumalong in the tree and all , think my buddy sold him a nice cable job for stack of Hundos


----------



## treeman82

FWIW my Dodge weighs around 13,500 empty.

Did some stumps today, nothing great. Had DF on a job splitting wood today. He was supposed to take my chevy truck, but it had issues with the starter, so I dropped him off and said I'd be back later. Get a text from him about an hour and a half later "I have to poop really bad." :bang: By the time I got there with paper towels for him (he was working on the edge of the woods) he informed me that I was too late. I sure hope he didn't use any PI to wipe with.


----------



## deevo

What happened to the like button?:msp_scared:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> What happened to the like button?:msp_scared:


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


>



Yeah that's it!


----------



## deevo

*few from today*

View attachment 314035
View attachment 314036
View attachment 314037
View attachment 314038
View attachment 314039


Okay I was too heavy to go up this one due to my morning donut eating habit! So I sent up one of my lighter and quicker guys! One of the leaders failed and fell on the house from a storm, insurance gave us the green light to remove the rest of this little Norway. Oh and yeah I hit a screw that was 3" inside the tree with a brand new not screwed up chain!!! Bugga!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman82 said:


> FWIW my Dodge weighs around 13,500 empty.



Thank you!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Brutal day, so happy to 70's in the forecast. We where going to hump out a decent sized sweet gum, up and out of a pretty steep back yard. After a couple logs, mixed with 1000% humidity, my son looks at me with hate in his heart. Then I told him I was going to rent a mini with a grapple. My machine would not fit. Was worried that it would have problems with the slope, nope. Total win, son loves me again.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thank you!



I don't know why your so concerned with my setup or you just want to be right, because your wrong. My friend has the same exact truck except his dump and boxes are steel. His truck weighs 10400. I am not concerned about penndot, I stay on the back roads for the most part.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> I don't know why your so concerned with my setup or you just want to be right, because your wrong. My friend has the same exact truck except his dump and boxes are steel. His truck weighs 10400. I am not concerned about penndot, I stay on the back roads for the most part.



Idk. I run a legit business so I dont register my trucks for less then there gvw. when you gonna go legit and get your dot numbers? 

Fords must be lighter then dodges. Dont speak much of fords.


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> I don't know why your so concerned with my setup or you just want to be right, because your wrong. My friend has the same exact truck except his dump and boxes are steel. His truck weighs 10400. I am not concerned about penndot, I stay on the back roads for the most part.



You'll like the truck .... But your gonna hate working on it , fords first few years of cab forward sucked , parts are so hidden and buried on those 7.3s that you can't change a igniter without bloody knuckles and a pissed off attitude , and the brakes blow! Flat out they suck , if you are smart dont even pull that chipper without good brakes on it , and if its a auto then go get the trans line up fit for it the lines were too small to cool it properly , however it's a beast of a truck and I prefer them over any other truck I've ever owned .... And I've had a few for sure


----------



## beastmaster

I had to cancel my job for today because my dog has an infection in it's mouth, I'm taking her in at 10:45, still got the truck all loaded so I'm going to shoot up the hill to Crestline, and drop some trees that were damaged in a house fire. I just have to get them on the ground and leave. Probably won't even cover the Vet bill.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Good luck with the pooch. You can cuss and hollar at 'em but its tough to swallow when they're down.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeclimber101

I just did a estimate for a woman who showed me this wood stove/boiler hooks up to the house heat duct system with blower motors and all , says she wants to sell it for a song , if anyone is interested letmeknow I will hook ya up with the details , has a few broken fire bricks from moving it from the basement but the box is all pretty much new !


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Idk. I run a legit business so I dont register my trucks for less then there gvw. when you gonna go legit and get your dot numbers?
> 
> Fords must be lighter then dodges. Dont speak much of fords.



Ok Mr. Legit when ya gonna stop being a douche. I must be in the wrong place it's more like a cop forum then tree forum.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Ok Mr. Legit when ya gonna stop being a douche. I must be in the wrong place it's more like a cop forum then tree forum.



Probably when you stop coming around. It brings me great pleasure to annoy you. Just remember your the one that restarted it. 

Maybe you could call another one of your helpers out for making a bad cut. Or tell us the best way to go about boring money from your mother to pay your bills.


----------



## NCTREE

Hey Treemandan I'm summoning you from the dead AS Scrolls. I'm in town if you want to meet for a beer at this place. We can talk about Jared behind his back.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Hey Treemandan I'm summoning you from the dead AS Scrolls. I'm in town if you want to meet for a beer at this place. We can talk about Jared behind his back.



Lol. You think I give a rats ass about what you think or say about me you got another thing coming. I will openinly admit that I am a #######.


----------



## millbilly

*look at the size of these stump chips*

I just want you guys to marvel at the size of these stump chips! I love this little machine when she is set up right with new teeth.
[img/]




[img/]





That's what I did this morning


----------



## Blakesmaster

millbilly said:


> I just want you guys to marvel at the size of these stump chips! I love this little machine when she is set up right with new teeth.
> [img/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did this morning



Greenteeth? I have the same machine. Paid for itself many times over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## millbilly

plain ole school 1/4" French fry, pita pockets and gauge. Gonna finish all the old teeth before I change over to the green teeth, debating on getting the yellow jackets.


----------



## millbilly

*I found one of these today*

I don't know about the rest of the country, but they are very rare in my neck of the woods. It's the first and only one I have ever seen.

[img/]


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Ok Mr. Legit when ya gonna stop being a douche. I must be in the wrong place it's more like a cop forum then tree forum.



Lol. Must be a sign of the times. I can still remember when I thought you were just a granola eating Pansy.. now you're like one of our coolest members!! Lmao.. how the times do change!!


----------



## deevo

millbilly said:


> plain ole school 1/4" French fry, pita pockets and gauge. Gonna finish all the old teeth before I change over to the green teeth, debating on getting the yellow jackets.



I have run the yellow jackets last 2 years and are very good!


----------



## mckeetree

millbilly said:


> I just want you guys to marvel at the size of these stump chips! I love this little machine when she is set up right with new teeth.





I have owned a couple of 630's in the past. It is surprising what you can get done with one if as you mentioned they are cutting right.


----------



## CanopyGorilla

I dead wooded 9 large willows. 6 from a bucket 3 climbing. 11 hour day. I'm tired.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

millbilly said:


> I don't know about the rest of the country, but they are very rare in my neck of the woods. It's the first and only one I have ever seen.
> 
> [img/]



Walking stick. I see them quite regularly.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 314128


----------



## Pelorus

A beautiful day today dismembering a couple of sketchy white pines.
Nice boat ride (Boston Whaler) to a cottage on an island in Massasauga Provincial Park on Georgian Bay.
Lost my cherished New England Ropes hat due to the wind and the maniac boat driver. (If anyone finds it, please PM me. It is black, with the whale encircled by a couple of coils of rope.)

View attachment 314131


View attachment 314133


----------



## deevo

*Pool party*

View attachment 314138
View attachment 314139
View attachment 314140

Ash failed from a storm Tuesday morning and took out fence and went into pool. Liner damaged, they just had a new one put in this year! Lifted it all out with the mini! No one got wet! :msp_w00t: Hey Blakes my man Luke i swear is your identical brother! Exact beard and crazy! lol!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I haven't really done jack today. Its nice out, soooooo nice out. Been sweating my nads off for the last few weeks, damn good money, but hard earned. So I aint doing chit today...........but screwing off! Did set up like 10-12 bids for the weekend and the boy washed all the trucks. Phone has been going crazy the last few days. Doing like.....uh, was it LXT or Duci, that only does bids Saturday?, I have been doing that lately, it is easier,  Went to some garage sales wit da boy, some people are out of their mind with what they think their junk is worth! A VCR for 50 bucks!! Really LOL! Now, I am going to go outside and watch the squirrel wars. Epic level territory battles, those things really go after it!


----------



## treeman82

Got some money in today, met with 1 client. One lady I work for sent me an e-mail yesterday; she is having 2 trees sent up from NYC, she wants them planted anywhere on the property. Her daughter would also be up (model) and would pay me. Get to the house today, no trees, daughter knows nothing about them being delivered, and knows nothing about having to pay me.


----------



## derwoodii

treeman82 said:


> Got some money in today, met with 1 client. One lady I work for sent me an e-mail yesterday; she is having 2 trees sent up from NYC, she wants them planted anywhere on the property. Her daughter would also be up (model) and would pay me. Get to the house today, no trees, daughter knows nothing about them being delivered, and knows nothing about having to pay me.



reckon dear mums up to some mischief match making you best watch out less your up for the game as well,,,,, so how was the daughter ?:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbdn::msp_unsure::msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sprayed the last two coats of white on the boxes. Just gotta spray the wheels black and touch up around the tool boxes and spray the tool box jambs tomorrow. 

Started prepping the chipper for paint. Got most of it sanded. Gonna finish up tomorrow and get it painted before the weekend is out. Sure gonna be glad to be done with all this painting.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sprayed the last two coats of white on the boxes. Just gotta spray the wheels black and touch up around the tool boxes and spray the tool box jambs tomorrow.
> 
> Started prepping the chipper for paint. Got most of it sanded. Gonna finish up tomorrow and get it painted before the weekend is out. Sure gonna be glad to be done with all this painting.



You know u like it !!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deevo

View attachment 314216
View attachment 314216


Picked up the lift today! Went over it for an hour and played around with it for a bit. Very nicely built and like it better then the teupen I used last year! Have it for 2 weeks, that will be my chance to give it a good go and decide if this is the one for me.


----------



## luckydad

deevo said:


> View attachment 314216
> View attachment 314216
> 
> 
> Picked up the lift today! Went over it for an hour and played around with it for a bit. Very nicely built and like it better then the teupen I used last year! Have it for 2 weeks, that will be my chance to give it a good go and decide if this is the one for me.



What's the working height on that lift ??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> You know u like it !!:hmm3grin2orange:



I do like doing it but with 2 trucks and a chipper all getting painted one after another it kinda sucks. I got alot of work I put on hold to get this painting done before it gets to cold.


----------



## deevo

luckydad said:


> What's the working height on that lift ??



72'


----------



## luckydad

deevo said:


> 72'



Nice:wink2:


----------



## treeclimber101

Did some climbing yesterday 5 trees and a lot of work to get them all done







did a big estimate at this shack , 4million dollar house owned by a church ? And then got #### faced by the fire last nite , woke up shivering at 4 am ! Apparently my wife tried to get me to go to bed and I was passed out in the chair


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Anyone else getting notification emaiks from like 2 days ago from arboristsite?


----------



## formationrx

AS hacked? being directed to link bucks....


----------



## treeman75

formationrx said:


> AS hacked? being directed to link bucks....



Ya, me too!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Did some climbing yesterday 5 trees and a lot of work to get them all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a big estimate at this shack , 4million dollar house owned by a church ? And then got #### faced by the fire last nite , woke up shivering at 4 am ! Apparently my wife tried to get me to go to bed and I was passed out in the chair



You go, Porks!! Moms would be proud.. if she didn't take the 30k and run, that is!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

Was a beautiful day!!:msp_smile:


----------



## deevo

Looked and booked a nice 4-5 day job on a 10 acre
Island today! View attachment 314362
this is the boat house.... Main cottage and 3 bunkies


----------



## beastmaster

Drove 75 miles yesterday to trim two portacarpus trees, or should I say rehabilitation. They had been butchered pretty bad two years ago. The home owner had me use his "guy" for a grounds men. Dude was worthless, and bailed at 3;00. I had to load a lot of brush in my trailer. Finished at dusk. I hooked up everything and some how lost my lights. The people get in there car as I'm finishing up and bail without writing me a check.
Didn't get home tell midnight. Had to buy two flashlight and red lens tape and duck taped them to the back of the trailer to get home.
Was up at 4 to do a cypress removal. How hard can that be? This was the biggist tallest Italian cypress Ive ever seen.80 years old and maybe close to 90 feet and a million branches. I had to catch all the big wood from the three trunks, ground crew dead catch every one, no matter how many times I said let it run. That dynasorb rope was the best investment I ever made. 
I haven't been this physically tired in a long time. I'd be a sleep but I keep cramping up. 
Tomorrow I get to remove a big walnut tree over a house for some charity thing. When do I rest? OK I'll stop complaining. At least I'm working.


----------



## gorman

Tipped back a big oak over a neighbors house. Took down a big oak lead. Then ordered my Arbor Trolly. I can't wait!


----------



## sgreanbeans

beastmaster said:


> Drove 75 miles yesterday to trim two portacarpus trees



That is my favorite out there, cool tree. 

Was out doing bids, was in a older hood, one I normally don't roll thru at all. But the bid sounded interesting (it turned out to be lame....nothing special) I could hear saws going. So I cruised around the corner to see who it was. Well, low and behold its the crackhead in that vid from my area that someone posted last year. LMAO, those guys are freaking clowns.  They all seen me turn the corner and they all turned away and would not look at me,lol. WHAT? I was going to wave! Didn't really see what they where doing, but seen the army of guys and chit everywhere. 

Never get those type of crews, show up with 5-6 maybe 10 guys some times? Just don't see the need? Nothing I hate worse than people standing around.

Had my wife with me for a couple hours, we had a lull, so we where going to go into Target to look for bike helmets for my great niece, the one I bought the little saddle for. We went into Pets Mart instead, walked out with a puppy..............wait, what, wtf just happened!!!!.........oh well, wife is stoked. chit-zu, male, custom painted.


----------



## sgreanbeans

deevo said:


> Looked and booked a nice 4-5 day job on a 10 acre
> Island today! View attachment 314362
> this is the boat house.... Main cottage and 3 bunkies



Dude, I am going to come up to your area and jump in with ya. Love the scenery! u b ballin.


----------



## deevo

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, I am going to come up to your area and jump in with ya. Love the scenery! u b ballin.



Well I am flooded with work but probably couldn't afford to pay your mileage ! We are barging over my chip truck, mini, and 4 wheeler and small trailer. Likely will stay over night for a few nights. Going be a good down payment on my lift ! Speaking of that going to go out and play around with it for a bit!


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Well I am flooded with work but probably couldn't afford to pay your mileage ! We are barging over my chip truck, mini, and 4 wheeler and small trailer. Likely will stay over night for a few nights. Going be a good down payment on my lift ! Speaking of that going to go out and play around with it for a bit!



I was going to say you should work out a deal where you just stay there till its done. Sounds more like a little vacation, that would be awesome.


----------



## treeman75

I shut the air off yesterday and opened up the windows for the first time in months. I can feel the season changing the last couple days, I never have liked the feeling of summer changing to fall.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeman75 said:


> I shut the air off yesterday and opened up the windows for the first time in months. I can feel the season changing the last couple days, I never have liked the feeling of summer changing to fall.



I love it my neck swells and dreams of monster bucks fill my sleep and 100 degree temps quit and soon no chiggars what's not to like 


Btw it was a beautiful day climbed 100 foot dead gum with wraptor


----------



## mckeetree

Got a $1,700 hot check. First one in over five years. I left the guy a message no return call yet.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Got a $1,700 hot check. First one in over five years. I left the guy a message no return call yet.



Along the same lines.. A certain has-been tennis pro owes me 9k. It's about a week and a half overdue now. I'm starting to get real pissy about it!! ####ers, if you don't like paying, don't have people do the work for you, simple as that!! I've been assured that I'll get it, but it shouldn't be that complicated!! Wtf!!


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Along the same lines.. A certain has-been tennis pro owes me 9k. It's about a week and a half overdue now. I'm starting to get real pissy about it!! ####ers, if you don't like paying, don't have people do the work for you, simple as that!! I've been assured that I'll get it, but it shouldn't be that complicated!! Wtf!!



This guy did return my call about 15 min. ago and claims he will tighten me up on the deal Tues.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> This guy did return my call about 15 min. ago and claims he will tighten me up on the deal Tues.



That dont sound good!!:msp_w00t:
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> That dont sound good!!:msp_w00t:
> Jeff



Lol!! I was thinking the same thing!! That was the best laugh I had all day, thanks for that!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got back from the yard,,,loaded up with 75 cones so I can leave at 4am to cone off a corporate center parking lot. 
About 35 euc's and the people that are coming to work tomorrow are gonna be pissed when they arrive. I will have my man-suit on, but that don't stop property manager's from throwing you under the 'brush',,get it. I just know there will be call's, but the Op's guy is always to blame,,just the way it is,, the bitc h is that it is in Carlsbad and I need to get back to the yard by 6am to get the other crews out. I need another me. At least the weather is supposed to cool down. 
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> That dont sound good!!:msp_w00t:
> Jeff



No, I thought it sounded odd myself.:msp_sad:


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> No, I thought it sounded odd myself.:msp_sad:



Lmao. I'd definitely keep an eye open.


----------



## dbl612

*parking changes*



jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from the yard,,,loaded up with 75 cones so I can leave at 4am to cone off a corporate center parking lot.
> About 35 euc's and the people that are coming to work tomorrow are gonna be pissed when they arrive. I will have my man-suit on, but that don't stop property manager's from throwing you under the 'brush',,get it. I just know there will be call's, but the Op's guy is always to blame,,just the way it is,, the bitc h is that it is in Carlsbad and I need to get back to the yard by 6am to get the other crews out. I need another me. At least the weather is supposed to cool down.
> Jeff



requires balls of steel and an armored personnel carrier when dealing with office people being kept from their designated spots. cones will be thrown!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Along the same lines.. A certain has-been tennis pro owes me 9k. It's about a week and a half overdue now. I'm starting to get real pissy about it!! ####ers, if you don't like paying, don't have people do the work for you, simple as that!! I've been assured that I'll get it, but it shouldn't be that complicated!! Wtf!!



That's like 300 ####ing cases of beer ......... Get on that rummy !


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got back from the yard,,,loaded up with 75 cones so I can leave at 4am to cone off a corporate center parking lot.
> About 35 euc's and the people that are coming to work tomorrow are gonna be pissed when they arrive. I will have my man-suit on, but that don't stop property manager's from throwing you under the 'brush',,get it. I just know there will be call's, but the Op's guy is always to blame,,just the way it is,, the bitc h is that it is in Carlsbad and I need to get back to the yard by 6am to get the other crews out. I need another me. At least the weather is supposed to cool down.
> Jeff



I have found that once they've moved the cones and gone ahead in , just take your biggest nastiest looking truck and park it about 3" off the bumper ..... They are super aggressive to coned off work areas round here , we just ignore them . Or laugh like hyenas in there face !!!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Anyone else having problems uploading pucs from there phone?


----------



## treeman82

Nothing great this weekend; helped a client to pick up a playset for his kids yesterday, and got a few calls coming in for work. Got an e-mail with pictures of the jap maples that the lady wants planted, they look like hell.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going to remove a busted leader off a maple. Then a biggie, several removals on a farm. Leave all where it lands, schweet! Got but load of firewood calls over the weekend. Guess the sudden cool down has peeps a thinkin. Lookin for a spot to paint my bucket this winter. I will make sure to post picks with a bunch of cans in the background..........Pepsi cans.


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> I was going to say you should work out a deal where you just stay there till its done. Sounds more like a little vacation, that would be awesome.



Yep we actually are, there are a few bunk beds in that boathouse and 2 other bunkies we can crash in, the owner has no problem with it! Bringing 4-5 of my guys


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Yep we actually are, there are a few bunk beds in that boathouse and 2 other bunkies we can crash in, the owner has no problem with it! Bringing 4-5 of my guys



Do they own the whole island? You better Tell your guys to watch out for big foot.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished the painting on the chip truck. So so glad. Just some vinyl lettering and its done.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao. Now it looks like the tires and wheels are missing!!:msp_scared:

Whatever possessed you to do that??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picture makes it look worse. My bucket has black wheels so wanted them to match.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picture makes it look worse. My bucket has black wheels so wanted them to match.



Well, too late now. It does kinda give it the look of having some "street cred", though!! lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

This is what I did yesterday , slept off a healthy hangover , JR was determined to catch fish though , awesome day all the shoebies have left for the summer thank The Lord !






anyway a hangover hurts much less on a boat


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 314463
View attachment 314464
View attachment 314465
started my big job today. Iwill get better pics tomarrow


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the third coat of paint on the chipper. Just gotta put it back together. Gotta paint the under s8de of my bucket trucks dump body. It rusted all to hell this last year


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the third coat of paint on the chipper. Just gotta put it back together. Gotta paint the under s8de of my bucket trucks dump body. It rusted all to hell this last year



Street cred, baby!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Street cred, baby!!!



Is that what you learned from your AA meeting this week?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Is that what you learned from your AA meeting this week?



Truck looks good , the black looks clean and new .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wish I would have everything done last week. I could have taken it to the local parade. Might call and see if 8 can still get in.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what I did yesterday , slept off a healthy hangover , JR was determined to catch fish though , awesome day all the shoebies have left for the summer thank The Lord !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway a hangover hurts much less on a boat



When you taking me fishing?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> When you taking me fishing?



Whenever you want . It's good straight through November around here , when you gonna take a day off and go fishing , me I need little reason to #### off ! Howboutyou?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> When you taking me fishing?



Wait this ain't you breaking a old beach chair ? And I didn't know that I packed a small sized husky hat , matter of fact i didn't know they came in sizes


----------



## Pelorus

Couple of maples today. Without the miniskid it would have been a lost cause.
Even with it, my sanity took a beating cause the rented mules (ground fools) were clueless.

View attachment 314536


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Wait this ain't you breaking a old beach chair ? And I didn't know that I packed a small sized husky hat , matter of fact i didn't know they came in sizes



Who's the hottie on the left?


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Who's the hottie on the left?



Family friend . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeman82

Was supposed to go hit a pruning / removal job this morning, but it was raining and I figured by the time everything dried out it would be too late to start. Gonna go on Wednesday instead, get an extra man on the ground. Met with a friend at one place, he put in a couple of trees for my client, all was relatively well over there. Met with a friend for lunch, had fun with that. Got a call from a client, he saw one of my friends in trouble so he gave me a call. Headed over there, turns out 2 of his guys were messing around with a Polaris Ranger on a job, rolled the thing over, one of his guys wound up with a broken arm from the sound of things. I think the other one is going to wind up fired. Banged out a small job with another friend of mine, we took out a white birch, and then I helped him with some hedges. The two of us headed over to a mutual client's place to eliminate some vines, head down to the back of the property and see a "for sale" sign. Big shocker to us... so we figured maybe 1.2 / 1.3, checked it tonight, boy were we wrong, 2.6 Looked at a job for another client, not bad... gotta wait for about a month until they close on the house though.


----------



## stihl sawing

Well dang TC, you done growed a beard from the last pic I seen of ya.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> Well dang TC, you done growed a beard from the last pic I seen of ya.



Its a bet I won't lose ! Or give up on .


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Its a bet I won't lose ! Or give up on .


You gonna let it grow long?


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> You gonna let it grow long?



Yea ...... i am past the itchy part now ..... And made it through my first summer , so I am good for a few more years , my son bet me I couldn't keep til he's 12 , he just turned 8


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea ...... i am past the itchy part now ..... And made it through my first summer , so I am good for a few more years , my son bet me I couldn't keep til he's 12 , he just turned 8



You will either get it stuck in the chipper or your chainsaw before then.


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea ...... i am past the itchy part now ..... And made it through my first summer , so I am good for a few more years , my son bet me I couldn't keep til he's 12 , he just turned 8


It's gonna be down to yer belly button by then.It's been 13 months since I had a haircut, not gonna cut it either. The stuff is hot though.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> It's gonna be down to yer belly button by then.It's been 13 months since I had a haircut, not gonna cut it either. The stuff is hot though.



dang hippie's


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> dang hippie's


:hmm3grin2orange:What's up rope?


----------



## treeclimber101

Started this nasty ass cleanup , loaded with locust and mulberry , gotta take out 60 or so stumps elevate all the trees to 15ft so the excavator can come in build a bike path and kill all the trees , guess ya can't save them all


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 314639
View attachment 314640
View attachment 314641


----------



## deevo

Had another busy day with the lift, guys I have to tell ya.... This thing is awesome! Height and reach is incredible.... Will never go back to a bucket truck again!


----------



## gorman

deevo said:


> Had another busy day with the lift, guys I have to tell ya.... This thing is awesome! Height and reach is incredible.... Will never go back to a bucket truck again!



You need a class A cdl to haul that around or are things rated differently in Canada?


----------



## deevo

gorman said:


> You need a class A cdl to haul that around or are things rated differently in Canada?



its 6600lbs. I have a DZ but its under the weight limit of a higher class.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Drove way out to a farm. HO forgot we where coming, had another contractor in there doing windows on the same side that we where supposed to be  waste of time and fuel. Went to another and found out that the HO has a smoking hot wife! The dude next door was not happy that part of my Jameson pole was laying, maybe a foot, into his yard.......really man! Spook.


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> Went to another and found out that the HO has a smoking hot wife!



We did one Mon. where there was a pot smoking wife.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> We did one Mon. where there was a pot smoking wife.



I hope you burned one with the smoking hot wife , I did a job for a girl who was a hardcore stoner , mom and dad were old head hippies who made millions somehow , well this girl strolled out on the porch the morning we were working in a bath robe and and a bowl ! Needless to say she got lunch for us and then got us all sideways when we were done working , then sent us on our way with a case of beer and a bottle of crown royal ...... Funny thing is she was the first person to like the tree page on Facebook ...... :hmm3grin2orange: we drive by there once in a blue moon and all look at each other and laugh at one of the coolest bestest work days of all times


----------



## gorman

deevo said:


> its 6600lbs. I have a DZ but its under the weight limit of a higher class.



That's crazy light for 70 feet. That's what the height reach right? What is the side reach? Is it as versatile as an overcenter bucket lift?


----------



## treeclimber101

2 days of this so far , more then half way done for good money












this dude had quite the "tude" when I was poking him with a thorn LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

Holy crap! what kind of tree is that?


----------



## Groundman One

stihl sawing said:


> Holy crap! what kind of tree is that?



A very painful one.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> Holy crap! what kind of tree is that?



Locust , they say the crown of thorn tree .... Nasty huh , took out my mini tire with a cluster of them , dug half of one outta my shoulder gave me a infection that was real nasty


----------



## treeman82

Started a job with a GREEN groundie today.... DF's brother as a matter of fact. Got the bulk of it out of the way, and will go back tomorrow to finish with a friend's bucket, that is of course if he can actually get set up in this hell hole of a driveway. They said I couldn't start until after 9, so we didn't plan on going there until after 9. 8:30 my phone is ringing "are you bringing some new pesticides?" WTF lady??? Get to work pruning some oak branches over the guest house, she comes out afterwards... didn't know WTF was going on. Then she's asking me to take the moss off the roof. :bang: When I'm in the middle of taking out this one POS spruce, she complained about my taking live branches... hello lady! we're taking out the 1 tree. :msp_confused: Then she adds on pruning some dead branches out of a honey locust over the house, could have spent all day on the 1 tree. To end the day of course the husband wants me to change out the nozzle on the garden hose... can't get it off because it's been there for so long I guess? Just brought it back to the house and cut the thing off with the grinder. What a PITA. 

Got DF a job at a friend's sawmill, today was his first day. I told those guys if they wanted to kill him nobody would care. Went in there this afternoon to face the music... figured he must have screwed up to some degree.... they loved him. Kid stacked wood all day long, they said they hadn't seen anybody work that hard in a while, and had NEVER seen anybody sweat so much either. I've seen him work so hard that he will wring out 1 shirt, let it dry in his car, while he soaks another shirt. At some point while all that will be going on he will be wringing out his shorts or pants. It's not like nothing comes out either.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman82 said:


> Started a job with a GREEN groundie today.... DF's brother as a matter of fact. Got the bulk of it out of the way, and will go back tomorrow to finish with a friend's bucket, that is of course if he can actually get set up in this hell hole of a driveway. They said I couldn't start until after 9, so we didn't plan on going there until after 9. 8:30 my phone is ringing "are you bringing some new pesticides?" WTF lady??? Get to work pruning some oak branches over the guest house, she comes out afterwards... didn't know WTF was going on. Then she's asking me to take the moss off the roof. :bang: When I'm in the middle of taking out this one POS spruce, she complained about my taking live branches... hello lady! we're taking out the 1 tree. :msp_confused: Then she adds on pruning some dead branches out of a honey locust over the house, could have spent all day on the 1 tree. To end the day of course the husband wants me to change out the nozzle on the garden hose... can't get it off because it's been there for so long I guess? Just brought it back to the house and cut the thing off with the grinder. What a PITA.
> 
> Got DF a job at a friend's sawmill, today was his first day. I told those guys if they wanted to kill him nobody would care. Went in there this afternoon to face the music... figured he must have screwed up to some degree.... they loved him. Kid stacked wood all day long, they said they hadn't seen anybody work that hard in a while, and had NEVER seen anybody sweat so much either. I've seen him work so hard that he will wring out 1 shirt, let it dry in his car, while he soaks another shirt. At some point while all that will be going on he will be wringing out his shorts or pants. It's not like nothing comes out either.



Dude ...... How much weed do you smoke ? Your daily life seems to start at a rabbit hole every day. I wanna hang with you , man I am feeling like we could confuse the #### outta this world together


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Locust , they say the crown of thorn tree .... Nasty huh , took out my mini tire with a cluster of them , dug half of one outta my shoulder gave me a infection that was real nasty


Never seen one around here, I think we have locust trees, be a pain to remove one of those.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl sawing said:


> Never seen one around here, I think we have locust trees, be a pain to remove one of those.



Yea they hurt bad , ever mess with a Hawthorne early spring .... Oooooofa


----------



## treeclimber101

Zones 4-9 on the black locusts don't know where you are but that's a big area , kinda invasive though they pop up all over around here , I have a honey locust . I like it much better woods completely different


----------



## Stayalert

chipping locust brush is a blast......NOT


----------



## deevo

gorman said:


> That's crazy light for 70 feet. That's what the height reach right? What is the side reach? Is it as versatile as an overcenter bucket lift?



36' side reach, check out there site UP Equip - Spider atrium tracked compact lift rental and sales, vente et location - Home all the specs are on there. Oh yeah blows a bucket truck away!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> 36' side reach, check out there site UP Equip - Spider atrium tracked compact lift rental and sales, vente et location - Home all the specs are on there. Oh yeah blows a bucket truck away!



What do they run price wise?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the chipper al back together today minus the vinyl lettering.







Just gotta paint the underside of the bucket trucks chip box yet. Then I am done painting. Cant wait.


----------



## [email protected]

*Pretty impressive!*



deevo said:


> 36' side reach, check out there site UP Equip - Spider atrium tracked compact lift rental and sales, vente et location - Home all the specs are on there. Oh yeah blows a bucket truck away!



Deevo: Where is the nearest dealer? Those lifts are WAY cool!


----------



## sgreanbeans

That is the prettiest 200 I have ever seen! Going to sticker it up? I am going to repaint mine when I do the truck. Just need winter to get here, so I can take the time to do it.


----------



## treeclimber101

just about 20 ft short of reach and .... well second time in a months my ass got torn up by bees , and over a greenhouse and along side of a beautiful pool basically a tree standing by the termites holding hands


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the chipper al back together today minus the vinyl lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta paint the underside of the bucket trucks chip box yet. Then I am done painting. Cant wait.



I see you got the little guy's chute all adjusted for the big truck. Nice. I like the yellow too. lol.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Few red oaks hit the chipper today , I wish I had a crane on mine .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> That is the prettiest 200 I have ever seen! Going to sticker it up? I am going to repaint mine when I do the truck. Just need winter to get here, so I can take the time to do it.



Thats not just a stock 200 anymore. Larger intake table, hydraulic down pressure cyclinder, and crank chute. Just saying. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I see you got the little guy's chute all adjusted for the big truck. Nice. I like the yellow too. lol.



Someday I will have a 18" chipper and a 75' reach bucket truck. I hope it's within the next 2-3 years but tume will tell. That chip truck I bought has been a money pit. Will have 13k out of pocket. Just found out the Fuel tank is rusted up inside real bad so I am replacing it with a alum tank. The rust ruined the injectors which is why I had no power between 1500 and 2000 rpm. I should have the truck back tomorrow with a $5500 bill for the work done. Seems like the broken equipment never ends this year. Gotta put a new pressure plate in my grinder too.


----------



## treeman82

Looked at 3 jobs this morning, with a 4th in the afternoon, got at least 2 of them. Nothing fancy, but I'll take the work... dismantle a sugar maple for a friend's brother, hazard prune a couple of bigger sugar maples, remove a butternut, and lastly some preservation err keeping death at bay for a bunch of junk trees on a construction site. The people were working in this place for at least 4 or 5 years. I recall back in 08? the husband called me down there to give a price removing an oak tree, but I was too expensive. Today the mrs. saw me finishing up a job down the road, asked me to come by. They ripped the house apart, completely re-graded the property and now that it's all done they want to try to save the trees that remain. 

Aside from that, finished the job that was started yesterday... the lady was there, and boy is she losing her mind. My friend tried to get his bucket in there, couldn't do it with all the wires going to the houses. We are gonna get a line drop in the fall after the people leave and bang it out quickly.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> just about 20 ft short of reach and .... well second time in a months my ass got torn up by bees , and over a greenhouse and along side of a beautiful pool basically a tree standing by the termites holding hands



I told u those bees just want to be your friend lol pretty knarly tree bro I hate the ones you know might break out and make you look bad


----------



## formationrx

*2day...*

removed dead trees... did some planting... mums... rose of sharon.... hawthorne... azalea...put some chips down... installed fountain...


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> What do they run price wise?



Start at $93,000 Canadian, man after putting it through its paces all week, it's simply awesome ! We did so many backyard hard to access trees this week that weren't climb able and dead with ease! Fits through a 36" gate .... Yeah love it!


----------



## deevo

[email protected] said:


> Deevo: Where is the nearest dealer? Those lifts are WAY cool!



They are in Quebec north of Montreal but are trying to get a dealer network going through Canada, I am trying to hook them up with some big companies in Ontario.


----------



## deevo

Some from yesterday and today, first 2 80' sugar maple 8' from the house, very tight DZ, part of my fleet! Lol, walnut logs, to be milled, 10-12 footers from today, then did 2 dead ash trees between 2 houses. Long day but awesome week!$$$


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Some from yesterday and today, first 2 80' sugar maple 8' from the house, very tight DZ, part of my fleet! Lol, walnut logs, to be milled, 10-12 footers from today, then did 2 dead ash trees between 2 houses. Long day but awesome week!$$$



Your gonna need awesome weeks to pay for all your new toys


----------



## deevo

Ok few more, lots of walnut! Murphed 3 75'ers! Then loaded em with the mini!


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Your gonna need awesome weeks to pay for all your new toys



Minis paid for! Lol, lift will be very shortly, I am demoing this one and buying new! This thing is a money maker, it will be paid off quick! :msp_wink: production production production! Have a great crew and hired another good guy this week so things are good bro!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Minis paid for! Lol, lift will be very shortly, I am demoing this one and buying new! This thing is a money maker, it will be paid off quick! :msp_wink:



Nice !


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice !



Things keep going the way they are, Cranes next or a truck like Matt's ! Working on buying a bigger property as I am maxed out here!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Things keep going the way they are, Cranes next or a truck like Matt's ! Working on buying a bigger property as I am maxed out here!



Jesus man , just be smart . But I am sure I don't need to tell you that .


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man , just be smart . But I am sure I don't need to tell you that .



Thanks buddy, I don't buy until I have the cash, that's how I roll! All my stuffs paid for!
I have a great crew and big back log of work, doing a week long job on an island next week, looking for another guy still! 10 acre island with a nice little shack! Think you can sneak away?


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Thanks buddy, I don't buy until I have the cash, that's how I roll! All my stuffs paid for!



Cash will always be king !


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Thanks buddy, I don't buy until I have the cash, that's how I roll! All my stuffs paid for!
> I have a great crew and big back log of work, doing a week long job on an island next week, looking for another guy still! 10 acre island with a nice little shack! Think you can sneak away?



I read that more closely , I am neck deep in work here aswell , I am mustering along , but I have 3 sites to do pruning , 21 days of work ! Geeeeeeee I hope they pay , same management company piled all this on me , I gotta buy a bucket , and put mine out to pasture .


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I read that more closely , I am neck deep in work here aswell , I am mustering along , but I have 3 sites to do pruning , 21 days of work ! Geeeeeeee I hope they pay , same management company piled all this on me , I gotta buy a bucket , and put mine out to pasture .



Get a lift, I will never ever go back to a bucket ! I have been averaging 7$ a day on diesel with it, $15-20 to tow it around. Way better then putting a couple hundo into the bucket. Still gotta climb some to stay sharp but I'm doing a lotta sketchy trees that should not be climbed anyhow !


----------



## Reg

Wedging dead tops over today, some falling also. All dead trees. 

I could never be a ground-worker, having previously been a climber....watching that $hit, knowing full well whats going on up there. I swear I couldn't bear it. Not a nice place to be. Especially when there's already dead trees lay all over the place....fallen on their own accord. Ive been getting away with it. View attachment 314984
View attachment 314985


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Get a lift, I will never ever go back to a bucket ! I have been averaging 7$ a day on diesel with it, $15-20 to tow it around. Way better then putting a couple hundo into the bucket. Still gotta climb some to stay sharp but I'm doing a lotta sketchy trees that should not be climbed anyhow !



I am undecided whether I like them or not , I wanna see them stand the test of time doing tree work , if they are still reliable with some age , well maybe ......... My son can buy one . For now I am gonna stay with the tried and true.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> I am undecided whether I like them or not , I wanna see them stand the test of time doing tree work , if they are still reliable with some age , well maybe ......... My son can buy one . For now I am gonna stay with the tried and true.:msp_biggrin:



Ha ha ok... You sound like one of the old firefighters when I first started who didn't want to embrace change but times are a changing and new technology and equipments a good thing! These are built very well and I feel safer in one then a bucket, way less maintenance also! Big thing to think about!


----------



## deevo

Reg said:


> Wedging dead tops over today, some falling also. All dead trees.
> 
> I could never be a ground-worker, having previously been a climber....watching that $hit, knowing full well whats going on up there. I swear I couldn't bear it. Not a nice place to be. Especially when there's already dead trees lay all over the place....fallen on their own accord. Ive been getting away with it. View attachment 314984
> View attachment 314985



Awesome Reg, glad to see your still having fun out on the west coast!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Ha ha ok... You sound like one of the old firefighters when I first started who didn't want to embrace change but times are a changing and new technology and equipments a good thing! These are built very well and I feel safer in one then a bucket, way less maintenance also! Big thing to think about!



Ahhhhh I see , now that you bought one nothing is better ?!?! Kinda like the Steiner that aa raved about ..... I get there cool but I saw one work they are slow compared to a bucket , .... But that was a few years back I'm sure they have come along way . I am truly excited for you seems like you are a decent dude and a hard worker no doubt


----------



## mckeetree

deevo said:


> I feel safer in one then a bucket



That is very hard to believe.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I hope you burned one with the smoking hot wife



I said she was smoking pot not smoking hot. No, I didn't "burn one" with her. I never got into the pot deal.


----------



## beastmaster

Another climber and I finished this oak after 3 days. It has historical status as does the 110 year old adobe house. It was a fun tree. its a lot taller and spread out then it looks in the photos. I used two climbing lines set apart, We would SRT down then use the other line to move horizontally . Only fired up a chain saw once in three days.
View attachment 315043
View attachment 315044
View attachment 315045


The HO showed me herView attachment 315046
garden. Anyone ID this plant. Hint remember this is cali.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I said she was smoking pot not smoking hot. No, I didn't "burn one" with her. I never got into the pot deal.



Oh boy ....... NERD ALERT !!!!!!!!!we got a DEFCON 4 dork putting burn one in "quotations" !!!!!!


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh boy ....... NERD ALERT !!!!!!!!!we got a DEFCON 4 dork putting burn one in "quotations" !!!!!!



Call me what you will, I just never had any desire to smoke dope or mess with any drugs. I'm not some holier than everybody else ####### that puts people down just because they smoke pot. Smoke away. And, I've drank plenty of alcohol in my life so that's probably not any better. I will say this...I'm sure there are plenty of rich potheads because I read about them on the internet, but around here the ones I know all seem to be stuck with BS money and can't seem to break out of that mold. Some of these guys are as old as I am and even older and the thing I have noticed about ALL of them is they are way poorer than I care to be. That is their common situation. So, if pot =poor I don't want any.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Call me what you will, I just never had any desire to smoke dope or mess with any drugs. I'm not some holier than everybody else ####### that puts people down just because they smoke pot. Smoke away. And, I've drank plenty of alcohol in my life so that's probably not any better. I will say this...I'm sure there are plenty of rich potheads because I read about them on the internet, but around here the ones I know all seem to be stuck with BS money and can't seem to break out of that mold. Some of these guys are as old as I am and even older and the thing I have noticed about ALL of them is they are way poorer than I care to be. That is their common situation. So, if pot =poor I don't want any.



I am kidding I don't really smoke too much anymore.


----------



## Groundman One

Just a clean up job this morning; a few hemlocks that uprooted during the last storm that we knocked down but didn't have the time to pick up.

And the customer handed each guy a nice crisp $20 when we left as a thank you. 

Thank you indeed. Good way to end the week. :msp_smile:


----------



## Saddle Mander

I've been eating way too much donuts and treats and snacks today.

It's my birthday and people keep bringing me stuff.

(Not really a bad problem to have....)


----------



## treeclimber101

Thank god I was wearing my hardhat when this thing hit me in the head







fricken huge and full of bees LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank god I was wearing my hardhat when this thing hit me in the head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fricken huge and full of bees LOL



Poor eddie. At least you weren't under a chip box with a air scaler for 6 hours this morning removing rust from your bucket truck frame.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Poor eddie. At least you weren't under a chip box with a air scaler for 6 hours this morning removing rust from your bucket truck frame.



No..... Got me there but ...... I brought mine home last night went to fire it up and nothing. ! I mean nothing ..... So I just let it sit there . I will deal with Monday


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Just one White Pine removal today,had a little lean on it over a old clay tennis court so I set up a speed line which worked out really nice.6hrs start to finish home early.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeman75

beastmaster said:


> Another climber and I finished this oak after 3 days. It has historical status as does the 110 year old adobe house. It was a fun tree. its a lot taller and spread out then it looks in the photos. I used two climbing lines set apart, We would SRT down then use the other line to move horizontally . Only fired up a chain saw once in three days.
> View attachment 315043
> View attachment 315044
> View attachment 315045
> 
> 
> The HO showed me herView attachment 315046
> garden. Anyone ID this plant. Hint remember this is cali.



When I click on the pics to make them bigger its not working. Is it my computer or the site? Anyone else having problems?


----------



## treeclimber101

Nah his pictures are beat


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am kidding I don't really smoke too much anymore.



Like I said, I don't care how much pot anybody smokes. I have a long time friend same age as me that has smoked the billy hell out of it for 35 years...since he was 17. His main problem is another problem all potheads I ever knew have...they all think they "Have it f****** going on" when they don't and they can't see that they don't. He came over reeking of pot about six months ago #####ing his ass off because the bank wouldn't loan him the $40,000 to buy a newer service truck (he is the road service business). He ranted about how he has ran his biz for 17 years (since he took it over from his Uncle) and has it f****** going on and the guy at the bank (who happens to a personal friend of mine) is a crazy bastard. I finally got enough and we did a financial statement right there on my patio which disclosed his net worth at $22,000 and that was being pretty liberal. $20,500 in equity and $1,500 in reach and get it money. I told him "Bobby, a net worth of $22,000 after running your own biz for 17 years IS NOT having it f****** going on. That's why the bank won't loan you money." He got pissed and avoided me for about a month but returned right back to his old deal claiming he has it f******* going on.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Like I said, I don't care how much pot anybody smokes. I have a long time friend same age as me that has smoked the billy hell out of it for 35 years...since he was 17. His main problem is another problem all potheads I ever knew have...they all think they "Have it f****** going on" when they don't and they can't see that they don't. He came over reeking of pot about six months ago #####ing his ass off because the bank wouldn't loan him the $40,000 to buy a newer service truck (he is the road service business). He ranted about how he has ran his biz for 17 years (since he took it over from his Uncle) and has it f****** going on and the guy at the bank (who happens to a personal friend of mine) is a crazy bastard. I finally got enough and we did a financial statement right there on my patio which disclosed his net worth at $22,000 and that was being pretty liberal. $20,500 in equity and $1,500 in reach and get it money. I told him "Bobby, a net worth of $22,000 after running your own biz for 17 years IS NOT having it f****** going on. That's why the bank won't loan you money." He got pissed and avoided me for about a month but returned right back to his old deal claiming he has it f******* going on.



Not to name drop but I am no millionaire ..... But I have friends who have no money worries and smoke grass , basically if your a winner then you'll be a winner , and a loser will be a loser . A plant doesn't change people they are what they are . But I don't care either way , hardly judge anyone whether they gots it or not LOL ya know what I mean I am sure



but this dog loves biting pot rings LOL ..... Just saying


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Not to name drop but I am no millionaire ..... But I have friends who have no money worries and smoke grass , basically if your a winner then you'll be a winner , and a loser will be a loser . A plant doesn't change people they are what they are . But I don't care either way , hardly judge anyone whether they gots it or not LOL ya know what I mean I am sure



I'm certainly not rich either...but I have enough sense to know where I am with things. I guess that's the difference...everyone I know that smokes grass regularly has money problems even though some of them work their ass off.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I'm certainly not rich either...but I have enough sense to know where I am with things. I guess that's the difference...everyone I know that smokes grass regularly has money problems even though some of them work their ass off.



Apparently you must have better grass in the south . The kind weed that gives ya the awfuquets more regularly LOL


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Apparently you must have better grass in the south .



Could be.


----------



## beastmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Nah his pictures are beat



What's beat about my pictures? Any way they won't get bigger for me either. If they did some one may of IDed that garden plant by now since it's kind of relative to your all smoke discussion.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> No..... Got me there but ...... I brought mine home last night went to fire it up and nothing. ! I mean nothing ..... So I just let it sit there . I will deal with Monday



Gonna be glad to be done painting.


----------



## treeclimber101

beastmaster said:


> What's beat about my pictures? Any way they won't get bigger for me either. If they did some one may of IDed that garden plant by now since it's kind of relative to your all smoke discussion.



They won't open @ not even through tapatalk , deevos were like that last nite aswell


----------



## beastmaster

View attachment 315120
The lady of the house had three of these. She broke me off some, anybody want it? I don't mess around anymore. What fun is it now its legal?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> When I click on the pics to make them bigger its not working. Is it my computer or the site? Anyone else having problems?



Yeah, I was gonna try to help,, just says ;loading' never loads.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank god I was wearing my hardhat when this thing hit me in the head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fricken huge and full of bees LOL



I used to have a watch band like that cool, but it un-snapped alot,,,,:biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

beastmaster said:


> View attachment 315120
> The lady of the house had three of these. She broke me off some, anybody want it? I don't mess around anymore. What fun is it now its legal?



I PM'd the address to the vacant house around the corner from me ..... Tanksamillion :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I used to have a watch band like that cool, but it un-snapped alot,,,,:biggrin:
> Jeff



I had a watch given to me by my dad with a true kickass leather band , I mean 70's for real ! Somehow drunk one nite I slammed it in the door of my wife's car (girlfriend at the time ) , cool #### happens when your hammered , crazy thing is somehow I knocked it off and it fell into the jamb as I closed the door ....... Freaky right ..... I know ! :eek2:


----------



## deevo

mckeetree said:


> That is very hard to believe.



Believe it!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> They won't open @ not even through tapatalk , deevos were like that last nite aswell



Same here in Canada so must be the site! I am using my iPad also, might check the old laptop!uttahere2:


----------



## formationrx

treeman75 said:


> When I click on the pics to make them bigger its not working. Is it my computer or the site? Anyone else having problems?



me 2...


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Same here in Canada so must be the site! I am using my iPad also, might check the old laptop!uttahere2:



Get tapatalk problem solved


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Get tapatalk problem solved



Ok I have the app just haven't farted around with it to upload


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Ok I have the app just haven't farted around with it to upload



See even an idiot can upload a pic on tapatalk


----------



## deevo

View attachment 315132
View attachment 315133
View attachment 315134
View attachment 315135
View attachment 315136


A few from this week, one set up and knocked out 4 trees at once. Thats my foreman Grant, retired cop, big as you Eddie, usually has a big ol beard but shaved it for the summer.


----------



## deevo

View attachment 315137
View attachment 315138
View attachment 315139
View attachment 315140
View attachment 315141


Ok old school removal from a few years back, crane removal from weds, sugarmaple removal from someday this week, did so many freekin trees this week forget what day it is!:hmm3grin2orange: Doing a beech tomorrow over a house, and putting a rope in a bell at a church in the afternoon! Sleep its over rated!


----------



## squad143

Drove up north and pulled the boats out of the water. One is getting winterized and the pontoon boat is going in for a new mooring cover. Quoted a few jobs while I was up there. 

Stopped by the arborist supply store and paid for the Alturna mats I ordered (12). They're in but I'll get Mike (MC Tree) to pick them up when he picks up his (he ordered 12 as well) Devon (Deevo) had his shipped. Couldn't help picking up a new climbing line (liked the colours) a new eye to eye beeline and a couple of steel binders. Also grabbed 15' of 1/2" Tenex to make some eye to eye rigging loops. I always spend way more than planned. Would have spent even more but they were out of stock on a few of the things I wanted (not needed :msp_rolleyes.

Been so busy lately I haven't had much time to post. Still check in from time to time.:msp_wink:


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Like I said, I don't care how much pot anybody smokes. I have a long time friend same age as me that has smoked the billy hell out of it for 35 years...since he was 17. His main problem is another problem all potheads I ever knew have...they all think they "Have it f****** going on" when they don't and they can't see that they don't. He came over reeking of pot about six months ago #####ing his ass off because the bank wouldn't loan him the $40,000 to buy a newer service truck (he is the road service business). He ranted about how he has ran his biz for 17 years (since he took it over from his Uncle) and has it f****** going on and the guy at the bank (who happens to a personal friend of mine) is a crazy bastard. I finally got enough and we did a financial statement right there on my patio which disclosed his net worth at $22,000 and that was being pretty liberal. $20,500 in equity and $1,500 in reach and get it money. I told him "Bobby, a net worth of $22,000 after running your own biz for 17 years IS NOT having it f****** going on. That's why the bank won't loan you money." He got pissed and avoided me for about a month but returned right back to his old deal claiming he has it f******* going on.



Dang! You really had a bad day, week, years,,,
I should write a song,,
I will call it 'Me and Sobby McKee',,,,,:msp_tongue:
Jeff,,:msp_tongue:


----------



## beastmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I PM'd the address to the vacant house around the corner from me ..... Tanksamillion :hmm3grin2orange:



How do I get rid of that skunk smell.:msp_tongue:


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang! You really had a bad day, week, years,,,
> I should write a song,,
> I will call it 'Me and Sobby McKee',,,,,:msp_tongue:
> Jeff,,:msp_tongue:



Now, Jeff, where in the world would you come up with the idea that I'm having a bad anything from that post? Sometimes you are pretty cool then other times you say things that make you come off as a moron. I don't get it. Are you drunk?


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang! You really had a bad day, week, years,,,
> I should write a song,,
> I will call it 'Me and Sobby McKee',,,,,:msp_tongue:
> Jeff,,:msp_tongue:



Crap. How could I have missed it. Something in that post hit a nerve with you, Jeff.


----------



## treeman75

mckeetree said:


> I'm certainly not rich either...but I have enough sense to know where I am with things. I guess that's the difference...everyone I know that smokes grass regularly has money problems even though some of them work their ass off.



The people you know with money problems would still have money problems if they werent pot heads. Smoking grass regularly does not mean you are a loser with problems. Look at people that drink a sixer or more everynight and still are vary successful and I think alcohol is worse. I think you would be suprised by the number of successful people you know that smoke grass and you dont know it. I dont drink everyday or smoke grass everyday, just saying. Moderation is the key!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> The people you know with money problems would still have money problems if they werent pot heads. Smoking grass regularly does not mean you are a loser with problems. Look at people that drink a sixer or more everynight and still are vary successful and I think alcohol is worse. I think you would be suprised by the number of successful people you know that smoke grass and you dont know it. I dont drink everyday or smoke grass everyday, just saying. Moderation is the key!



Bingo !


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> The people you know with money problems would still have money problems if they werent pot heads. Smoking grass regularly does not mean you are a loser with problems.



Well, could be.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> The people you know with money problems would still have money problems if they werent pot heads. Smoking grass regularly does not mean you are a loser with problems. Look at people that drink a sixer or more everynight and still are vary successful and I think alcohol is worse. I think you would be suprised by the number of successful people you know that smoke grass and you dont know it. I dont drink everyday or smoke grass everyday, just saying. Moderation is the key!



Yeah, it's the ones that smoke that #### all day that have the problem. Seems like a debilitating way to go about life, at that rate. not that I don't have my own problems. lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> View attachment 315132
> View attachment 315133
> View attachment 315134
> View attachment 315135
> View attachment 315136
> 
> 
> A few from this week, one set up and knocked out 4 trees at once. Thats my foreman Grant, retired cop, big as you Eddie, usually has a big ol beard but shaved it for the summer.



Yea what's the grasshopper rated for 350lbs or more ? He looks happy ...... Jolly even ..... Glad to see that you have a little mass on that crew , some of your pics look like a crew of girls in hard hats .


----------



## tree MDS

Kind of a dark day here. Just found out this morning that my second cousin died last night. Poor girl was only 16. some rare immune system disease "CVID". I guess guess she had been fighting it since she was 4. That funeral is gonna be brutal.. not looking forward to it!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Kind of a dark day here. Just found out this morning that my second cousin died last night. Poor girl was only 16. some rare immune system disease "CVID". I guess guess she had been fighting it since she was 4. That funeral is gonna be brutal.. not looking forward to it!!



That's awful Paul sorry to hear that .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> See even an idiot can upload a pic on tapatalk



Thanks eddie for your new phone contact picture!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Kind of a dark day here. Just found out this morning that my second cousin died last night. Poor girl was only 16. some rare immune system disease "CVID". I guess guess she had been fighting it since she was 4. That funeral is gonna be brutal.. not looking forward to it!!



Sorry to hear that paul.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thanks eddie for your new phone contact picture!



I tried and my iPhone cracked!


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea what's the grasshopper rated for 350lbs or more ? He looks happy ...... Jolly even ..... Glad to see that you have a little mass on that crew , some of your pics look like a crew of girls in hard hats .



Ha ha I am 200lbs when I eat 2 fritters a day, after last week down to 191 so my donut intake can be higher for this week! Oh wait we are gonna be on an island for 5 days starting Tuesday !


----------



## deevo

Did a little shopping today, box a couple of cases of bio oil for this weeks island adventure, the clients are very fussy about the environment and are happy my 550 & 562 are low emissions saws! Wait til I fire up the modded 026 though! Also got some of the new premixed stihl gas....ethanol free, expensive but thought i would try it out ......should be a good week


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Did a little shopping today, box a couple of cases of bio oil for this weeks island adventure, the clients are very fussy about the environment and are happy my 550 & 562 are low emissions saws! Wait til I fire up the modded 026 though! Also got some of the new premixed stihl gas....ethanol free, expensive but thought i would try it out ......should be a good week



Do you need a extra hand this week? I would be more then willing to come help!


----------



## deevo

Well since I was in the shopping mood, and needed a smaller backup chipper and one for this week I bought this also! Impulse buyer I guess you can call me! Only has 100 hrs on it, barely broken in, Bandit 65 XL. Was going to rent one for the week anyhow til I found this nearby. The weight limit on the bridge on the island we are gonna be on is 4000 lbs so can't bring my BC1000, plus it's all small white pine branches and some oak. Have to thanks squad 143 for hooping me up on this one!


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you need a extra hand this week? I would be more then willing to come help!



I would of Jared, even to drive the mini, I actually hired another guy last week, got him running the mini and felling, now I can't get my guys off the mini!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked on my kids playhouse today because of rain coming this afternoon. Hopefully gonna get the bottom ofthe chip truck box painted tomorrow and then get the rest of the siding on the playhouse. Maybe the roof.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> I would of Jared, even to drive the mini, I actually hired another guy last week, got him running the mini and felling, now I can't get my guys off the mini!!!



I can always guard the house boat, with my fishing pole that is!


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> I can always guard the house boat, with my fishing pole that is!



Ha ha ok if something comes up I will text ya! Nice playhouse, I built a 2 story treehouse for my girls 4 years ago and they play in it at least once a day! All with wood I milled up!


----------



## treeclimber101

Did the wedding thing today , went to a "cowboy" style deal so as a change we dressed down to go






got the wife in a pair of boots , the. Beer was cold and the good was good what else can ya ask for ?


----------



## treeman82

Pretty much just got the roof off my Dodge truck. Gonna head up to Maine on Tuesday with a friend to pick up some type of gizmo for his house. Plan is to stop on the way back and grab about 40 lobsters. Should be an interesting road trip day.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Did the wedding thing today , went to a "cowboy" style deal so as a change we dressed down to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the wife in a pair of boots , the. Beer was cold and the good was good what else can ya ask for ?



You can't be all bad if a pretty girl like that stays with you.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Did the wedding thing today , went to a "cowboy" style deal so as a change we dressed down to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the wife in a pair of boots , the. Beer was cold and the good was good what else can ya ask for ?



We were supposed to do the wedding thing yesturday but could find a sitter for the kids amd it was a adult only reception.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> We were supposed to do the wedding thing yesturday but could find a sitter for the kids amd it was a adult only reception.



That's a shame man , I enjoy weddings for the most part this was different to say the least , they were married at a old plantation/park it was really a cool deal , then we went to a farm and did the whole pig roast saw dust on the floor type of deal . Ended to early for my taste , I don't get into a groove til after 9pm but whatever .


----------



## treeclimber101

A few more and people say there are no cowboys in joisey


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> You can't be all bad if a pretty girl like that stays with you.



13 years of awesomeness !


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> That's a shame man , I enjoy weddings for the most part this was different to say the least , they were married at a old plantation/park it was really a cool deal , then we went to a farm and did the whole pig roast saw dust on the floor type of deal . Ended to early for my taste , I don't get into a groove til after 9pm but whatever .



I like going to a good wedding too. 

Yesterday I had on blue jeans and a long sleeve wrangler denim snap button shirt and my coyboy boots and stopped by one of my hangouts to watch the hawkeye game and one of the girls said she liked my canadian tuxedo. I never heard of that before and had to google it.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I like going to a good wedding too.
> 
> Yesterday I had on blue jeans and a long sleeve wrangler denim snap button shirt and my coyboy boots and stopped by one of my hangouts to watch the hawkeye game and one of the girls said she liked my canadian tuxedo. I never heard of that before and had to google it.



For that comment I would of made her buy me a beer ......... Stat!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Remembered a very important thing this morning the hard way. I had my bucket raised up for painting. A bad t storm was coming through last night so I lowered it to the craddle. I went to raise it again this morning and forgot thw cover puddles water. As I raised it, the water slaushed over the front. I left go of the lever and went the other way. Well the rest of the water came off the backside of the bucket completely soaking me. Had to change to my second shirt of the day already. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

I have searching for a pickup for myself , does this truck scream" tiny penis " just wondering ?!?!?! I like it .


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> I like going to a good wedding too.
> 
> Yesterday I had on blue jeans and a long sleeve wrangler denim snap button shirt and my coyboy boots and stopped by one of my hangouts to watch the hawkeye game and one of the girls said she liked my canadian tuxedo. I never heard of that before and had to google it.



Canadian tuxedo. Never heard of that one. I remember a good many years ago we were in Las Vegas and I was walking through Sam's Town when I came upon a big commotion at one of the bars. I asked a guy what was going on and he tells me a couple of hosers just got the s### beat out of them. I'm thinking hosers..... what the heck is a hoser? I finally asked later and found out what that meant. That was the first time I had ever heard that.


----------



## stihl023/5

treeclimber101 said:


> I have searching for a pickup for myself , does this truck scream" tiny penis " just wondering ?!?!?! I like it .



Yes tiny or midlife take your pick.


----------



## treeclimber101

stihl023/5 said:


> Yes tiny or midlife take your pick.



I am not that old ! I am gonna call anyway LOL :yoyo:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am not that old ! I am gonna call anyway LOL :yoyo:



Theres a king ranch around here that looks like that and they want $45k


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I have searching for a pickup for myself , does this truck scream" tiny penis " just wondering ?!?!?! I like it .



Yes. One of my competitors drives jacked up trucks like that around. Much nicer though. Not surprisingly he's about 5'2" and a hundred pounds. Runs a good biz, but I can't see how you can sell work out of a ridiculous looking rig like that. And I can't see spending twelve and a half on a twelve year old pickup with over a hundo on the ticker. 7.3 or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Blakesmaster

This is a much more reasonable estimate rig, IMO. Just sayin. Probably gonna pull the dual exhaust off when I do the manifolds this winter as it is too noisy for day to day. Those chipped out diesels with monster exhaust are far to much for every day use. Been there, done that, not going back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeman75

2005 Ford F-250 Harley Davidson Six Door


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> 2005 Ford F-250 Harley Davidson Six Door



Where the heck would you park that at when you went to the grocery store?


----------



## mdavlee

I like the nodded diesel trucks as daily drivers. I drove a 550 HP dodge for a couple years. Better mileage and plenty of power. It's just like modding saws. It's what you want out of them.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> This is a much more reasonable estimate rig, IMO. Just sayin. Probably gonna pull the dual exhaust off when I do the manifolds this winter as it is too noisy for day to day. Those chipped out diesels with monster exhaust are far to much for every day use. Been there, done that, not going back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I am still looking .


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Where the heck would you park that at when you went to the grocery store?



I had to back out of an Arby's drive thru because it was too tight,,,
Jeff,,, not funny


----------



## KenJax Tree

If you want BIG its gotta be an International CXT.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xRlVT0-5hyo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=xRlVT0-5hyo

Or this






Sent from my 562xp computer


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> 2005 Ford F-250 Harley Davidson Six Door



Nice but it's got the 6.0 time bomb money pit motor! Can't give those fords away with them in it!


----------



## mckeetree

deevo said:


> Nice but it's got the 6.0 time bomb money pit motor! Can't give those fords away with them in it!



What is the Ford diesel deal since the 7.3 went away. I hear 6.0 mentioned and some other engine...6.2 maybe I'm not sure. I bought several Ford diesels new way back there but the last one was a 1991 F350 and it wasn't even a turbo. I can't remember if came with the 6.9 or the non turbo 7.3. It was before the power strike deal came around. The first three I had was a 1985 F250 and two 1986 F250's (the first 1986 got wrecked) and I remember for sure they had the 6.9's in them.


----------



## mckeetree

mckeetree said:


> What is the Ford diesel deal since the 7.3 went away. I hear 6.0 mentioned and some other engine...6.2 maybe I'm not sure. I bought several Ford diesels new way back there but the last one was a 1991 F350 and it wasn't even a turbo. I can't remember if came with the 6.9 or the non turbo 7.3. It was before the power strike deal came around. The first three I had was a 1985 F250 and two 1986 F250's (the first 1986 got wrecked) and I remember for sure they had the 6.9's in them.



To follow up my own post my cousin just informed me his 2012 F250 has a 6.7 liter engine and he is almost for sure international has nothing to do with it. I guess I am pretty out of touch on Fords.


----------



## mdavlee

6.4 is international. The 6.7 is a ford design.


----------



## arborjockey

*Small Town*

I bid the job....didn't get it....am I out? Not yet yet. Three of the six other business owners are going to have to hire me to do the trees because they don't have climbers efficient enough to make this job profitable. So I still end up with a 50/50 chance of making some $.


----------



## ropensaddle

I repaired my stumpr guard , changed oil , changed brake pads on wife's kia, unloaded tractor lift pump started leaking so took one off my spare parts tractor put it on and broke ground for this years food plot


----------



## sgreanbeans

mckeetree said:


> To follow up my own post my cousin just informed me his 2012 F250 has a 6.7 liter engine and he is almost for sure international has nothing to do with it. I guess I am pretty out of touch on Fords.



6.9 is a 400 conversion, good motor, hard to kill. I had a 04 250 with the 7.3, took out my brothers new chevy with the diesel, out pulled him like it was nothing. Traded it in on a custom built 05 f-250 with the 6.0, couldn't get out of it own way. 6.0's suck. 

I am with Blakes, gotta have a little modesty. We also had a dude that rolled around in this big new Chevy, all decked out. Peeps automatically thought he was too expensive just by looking at his rig. He's not around anymore.

I roll in my F-150 (When my son don't have it) or my wife's Explorer. They are newer and nice, but nothing crazy. I try to avoid taking anything bigger, just due to gas prices. But if I do, I make sure they are clean.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> 6.9 is a 400 conversion, good motor, hard to kill. I had a 04 250 with the 7.3, took out my brothers new chevy with the diesel, out pulled him like it was nothing. Traded it in on a custom built 05 f-250 with the 6.0, couldn't get out of it own way. 6.0's suck.
> 
> I am with Blakes, gotta have a little modesty. We also had a dude that rolled around in this big new Chevy, all decked out. Peeps automatically thought he was too expensive just by looking at his rig. He's not around anymore.
> 
> I roll in my F-150 (When my son don't have it) or my wife's Explorer. They are newer and nice, but nothing crazy. I try to avoid taking anything bigger, just due to gas prices. But if I do, I make sure they are clean.



I am looking for a beater/mud snowplow truck , not so much a est. truck , he just kinda pulled that outta thin air , basically to toot his own horn LOL IMO LOL just saying , besides I don't want some 3/4 ton puppy I want a one ton LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am looking for a beater/mud snowplow truck , not so much a est. truck , he just kinda pulled that outta thin air , basically to toot his own horn LOL IMO LOL just saying , besides I don't want some 3/4 ton puppy I want a one ton LOL



Idk if you can handle a one ton!


----------



## treeclimber101

Look at how nice it is where we are today



that's the borgata off in the distance


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I am looking for a beater/mud snowplow truck , not so much a est. truck , he just kinda pulled that outta thin air , basically to toot his own horn LOL IMO LOL just saying , besides I don't want some 3/4 ton puppy I want a one ton LOL



My old ford should be up for sale in another few weeks. Guy went through it top to bottom. Put in bucket seats and stahl service truck box on the rear. Painted it all black. Looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pruned a couple of 100' Tulip trees today and figured I would try out some srt now I love it for access but not to sure how I feel about it for working the whole tree it just seems to be more work than drt . I will try it some more but I don't think it will replace drt for me anyway.


----------



## Groundman One

Helped my climber clear the hydro lines at his house today. 

Got fed an _extraordinary_ lunch as a thank you. 

It was a good day.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> My old ford should be up for sale in another few weeks. Guy went through it top to bottom. Put in bucket seats and stahl service truck box on the rear. Painted it all black. Looks nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Ya mean the 6.0 that got ran over by the rummy ? Thanks but I'll pass


----------



## treeclimber101

Ahhhhhh end of day BS , got back to the shop parked the chipper went to pull away and passenger front wheel was locked , drug it into the shop and replaced a caliber and rotor and pads driver side. , nice. 350.00 drop at 4pm


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Ahhhhhh end of day BS , got back to the shop parked the chipper went to pull away and passenger front wheel was locked , drug it into the shop and replaced a caliber and rotor and pads driver side. , nice. 350.00 drop at 4pm



At least it is Monday and not Friday,,
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


>



That's pretty ####ing impressive . I love the redneck flag too .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got my chip truck back from the shop. $6185.00 bill but she sure runs like a dream.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally got my chip truck back from the shop. $6185.00 bill but she sure runs like a dream.



Woooooooooofaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Woooooooooofaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



New alum fuel tank, all new injectors, new ecm sensor, and fuel regulator. All ruined due to the rust in the fuel tank.


----------



## mr. holden wood

mattfr12 said:


> [/QU
> This job makes no $ense, please explain.


----------



## mattfr12

The people in the trailer don't own the land. So if the rest of the tree failed the land owner or landlord would have problems. Due to the rot in the tree the job ended up being thousands to just ground it every other guy passed on it. We had that lift maxed out at the top around 85ft I'm not 100% sure I know it's over 80


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> That's pretty ####ing impressive . I love the redneck flag too .



Guy had a few of them flags in the garage windows lol. That lift was alot faster than the JLG's we have used in the past. Running on battery power all day is sweet haven't been able to hear myself think all day before. We rented it off another site member Grace Tree. He came from over 2 hours away nice guy and an awesome lift.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally got my chip truck back from the shop. $6185.00 bill but she sure runs like a dream.



Ouch!


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


>



Phil's lifts pretty impressive, how did you like it? I probably don't have to ask!


----------



## deevo

Yeah and also we got the lift through a36" gate to the one big black cherry we did today, we then put the outriggers out while going down a small grade.2nd ones from a big dead ash from last Thursday, and third pics of the new bandit 6" I picked up for the island job we are starting tomorrow.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Yeah and also we got the lift through a36" gate to the one big black cherry we did today, we then put the outriggers out while going down a small grade.2nd ones from a big dead ash from last Thursday, and third pics of the new bandit 6" I picked up for the island job we are starting tomorrow.



Its pretty sweet i don't like messing with things i think are sweet the check book starts to take a beating. For as much as we need one, for now id rather rent it from him and help him out. After running it id probably pick omee over spider at this point i just liked how everything was setup.

Iphone video of it running. 

Bulldog Tree Care Utilizing A Lift To Remove A Rotten Tree - YouTube


----------



## mattfr12

In the future i think your going to see bigger companies and smaller alike going that route instead of an extra bucket truck sitting around. You can get incredible reach out of them and the cost of ownership goes down in some areas. Titles, plates, and other vehicle crap.
We will definitely do it it someday as i keep doing this I'm a beat guy anymore id love to ride that thing everyday. I looked they have a straight stick model around 100ft i can see it in the future.


----------



## Grace Tree

mattfr12 said:


> Guy had a few of them flags in the garage windows lol. That lift was alot faster than the JLG's we have used in the past. Running on battery power all day is sweet haven't been able to hear myself think all day before. We rented it off another site member Grace Tree. He came from over 2 hours away nice guy and an awesome lift.



Great to meet you and your crew, Matt. If that monster knuckle boom comes up missing some morning please don't look at my place.
Stay safe,
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Grace Tree said:


> Great to meet you and your crew, Matt. If that monster knuckle boom comes up missing some morning please don't look at my place.
> Stay safe,
> Phil



What do you rent your lift for for a day?


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> What do you rent your lift for for a day?



I think it depends a lot on location. You would be over 4 hours away it took him around two to get to me .


----------



## Groundman One

Today: A big, horrible, sticky, half-dead balsam, with branches straight out of hell. 

_Bleah!_ :msp_sad:


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mattfr12 said:


> Its pretty sweet i don't like messing with things i think are sweet the check book starts to take a beating. For as much as we need one, for now id rather rent it from him and help him out. After running it id probably pick omee over spider at this point i just liked how everything was setup.
> 
> Iphone video of it running.
> 
> Bulldog Tree Care Utilizing A Lift To Remove A Rotten Tree - YouTube


 Make sure to use the outrigger pads I know someone who flipped a tracked lift do to a outrigger sinking into the ground


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I heard this saw running as I was finishing up painting my bucket truck. I went to check it out. Mainly ro make sure no one was cutting wood on our property. I see the neighbor up a tree about 35 feet in a climbing tree stand with a saw. I said oh your taking down that tree that leans towards your service wires. He said he was about to top it out. I told him it was gonna take out his wires. He said it woukd just brush it. Ok.i moved out of the way to watch the show. Wish I would have videotaped it. Top broke and fell right on his service wire and pullled them down. I laughed at him and took a coupke pics and came home chuckling.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the last coat of paint on the underside of my buckets chipbox. Installed the rest of the vinyl letters on the chip truck and the chipper today.


----------



## epicklein22

deevo said:


> Phil's lifts pretty impressive, how did you like it? I probably don't have to ask!



I bought a pole saw off Phil and he let me take it for a ride. I liked it a lot and will be using it someday on a job. I think with his tracked lift and mini, he is really positioning himself to take over a niche market of limited access jobs. 

Also, his lift eliminates the need for a climber quite often. I believe Phil said he had climbed only a handful of trees this season, the lift does everything else. I'm all for saving the body some physical stress.


----------



## deevo

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Make sure to use the outrigger pads I know someone who flipped a tracked lift do to a outrigger sinking into the ground



We have 2 sets and the other day I set it up on our alturna mats. Distributes the weight good. We drive cranes over them so they are plenty strong


----------



## deevo

epicklein22 said:


> I bought a pole saw off Phil and he let me take it for a ride. I liked it a lot and will be using it someday on a job. I think with his tracked lift and mini, he is really positioning himself to take over a niche market of limited access jobs.
> 
> Also, his lift eliminates the need for a climber quite often. I believe Phil said he had climbed only a handful of trees this season, the lift does everything else. I'm all for saving the body some physical stress.



Yep and I am doing jobs for other companies with the one I have ( for a month ) gonna buy in the spring. It's booked with my jobs and subbed out solid! They are exactly what you just stated !


----------



## deevo

Had a hard commute to the island office today! Got the new chipper on the work boat. Took over the atv and trailer and mini skid first, came back for the chipper later in the afternoon.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 315826
View attachment 315827


----------



## Blakesmaster

Had a #### all this #### day. It was as needed as it could have been. #### you all, I'm gettin my buzz on.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 315826
> View attachment 315827



Nice, did you buy a Vermeer service truck? :msp_wink:


----------



## treeman82

Drove to Maine and back today to pick up a gassifier for my friend. Almost 700 miles round trip. Tried to get lobsters on the return trip, but had no luck.


----------



## T-rain

Got rag dolled bad today. taking a large ponderosa top and with a wrap and a half on the old piece of crap porty and it didn't run one bit. I was flung out of my spurs and slammed into the trunk. luckily I was able to hug the stem as the wobbling settled down. I made sure the porty was set up correct and told my ground man 10 times to make sure it runs, but it seems that the porty has been "sticky" the last several tops. It will only run if we have an exteremely heavy piece. Any one else ever experience this? Other portys that I have used have been smooth, this one has the black powdercoat finish and is pretty old and abused. Got lucky that it was only a few bumps and bruises.


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Had a hard commute to the island office today! Got the new chipper on the work boat. Took over the atv and trailer and mini skid first, came back for the chipper later in the afternoon.



Deevo those pics are boss lol. I go on a fishing trip up to Quebec usually yearly. There are about 15 of us that go to Duncan lake, First time i was up there i was running through all the stop signs when i got into the french part. I wasn't use to seeing them overhead. We where out on one lake that was about 150-200 miles of dirt road and only logging trucks the whole way. Duncan lake is over an hour boat ride at about 15-20mph to the island you stay on. We had a ton of fun up there. Those giant rocks like in your pictures where everywhere the guy had them marked with milk jugs so you didn't run your boat into them, scary #### was that the jugs sometimes floated away.

I see you got a bunch of Oregon chain i think I'm going back to stihl stuff. That stuff is starting to drive me nuts on my climbing saws, it seems to catch a lot when making the top cut on a face cut. When i run stihl green chain it doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Deevo those pics are boss lol. I go on a fishing trip up to Quebec usually yearly. There are about 15 of us that go to Duncan lake, First time i was up there i was running through all the stop signs when i got into the french part. I wasn't use to seeing them overhead. We where out on one lake that was about 150-200 miles of dirt road and only logging trucks the whole way. Duncan lake is over an hour boat ride at about 15-20mph to the island you stay on. We had a ton of fun up there. Those giant rocks like in your pictures where everywhere the guy had them marked with milk jugs so you didn't run your boat into them, scary #### was that the jugs sometimes floated away.
> 
> I see you got a bunch of Oregon chain i think I'm going back to stihl stuff. That stuff is starting to drive me nuts on my climbing saws, it seems to catch a lot when making the top cut on a face cut. When i run stihl green chain it doesn't seem to happen.



Yeah it's kind of majestic out where we are working, scenery is amazing! One wrong turn out there and it's a bad day for you and your prop! Yeah I run Oregon on my ground saws, have 2 100' reels for my climbing saws of Stihl chain. I was asked today by another neighbour on another island to do some work for them later in October ( when I have time) I guess modded saws with loud mufflers do serve a purpose! He heard one of my saws, hopped in his boat and came over!


----------



## Bandit Man

Working a nice property this week. Guy has 2.5 acres on a small lake, in city limits, been there since 1960. 80 trees on the property. We are taking 10, and pruning/dead wooding the rest. I love referrals! After getting price, HO says"you had the job when you pulled up". And this job has a first for me. Removing a Bald Cypress. Don't get to many of them in the Midwest. This job has it all. Climbing, "Murph"  , and tow lift (conrete weight concern). And, the weather is perfect for tree work! Oh, one more bonus. One tree is hollow as dog, and chuck full O' honey bees!


----------



## Bandit Man

View attachment 315849
View attachment 315850
View attachment 315851
View attachment 315852


----------



## gorman

Deevo! Do us a favor and post some more action shots of that lift at work. I'm drooling!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Removed 4 pines and deadwooded 2 ash. Was working on a road that leads to a dump site. Watched several new clowns drive by with wood, there is no hope.


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Nice, did you buy a Vermeer service truck? :msp_wink:



No, I was out on a farm and had a track come off the mini. I never had one come off and didnt have much for tools with us and the vermeer dealer was omly nine miles away. We took lunch break and was up and running in less than an hour and now I know how to do it myself.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

3 Tulip Poplars 1 Black Oak all with ivy on the trunks. The tallest Tulip is about 120'to the tips. We got most of the brush out of the trees and probably a 1/2 day to finish the rest tomorrow . Also a really big wasp nest to make the day perfect.


----------



## Groundman One

Today: Couple of small balsams, couple of small maples, a bunch of branches off some beech to let the light hit the house, and a BIG poplar takedown. 

The poplar trunk was about 24", and I bucked it up with the 460 and just zoomed on through it _lak buttah_! 

Gotta love poplar for making a saw feel extra sharp.


----------



## ducaticorse

Guys brought chip truck into down town Cambridge knowing the chipper was empty. I got to the scene and found out they didn't bring a fuel can either, so I had to take the whole rig and find diesel in rush hour traffic. When I got back, I found out they didn't bring any 2stroke mix. I lost it.


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> Guys brought chip truck into down town Cambridge knowing the chipper was empty. I got to the scene and found out they didn't bring a fuel can either, so I had to take the whole rig and find diesel in rush hour traffic. When I got back, I found out they didn't bring any 2stroke mix. I lost it.



That brings back some bad memories:taped: And then they get that blank look on their faces like so what now?  Don't worry they'll start to think ahead a little bit eventually......


----------



## treeclimber101

http://shar.es/KvxUw guy owned a tree service ! Killed on his front yard as he was robbed !


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> That brings back some bad memories:taped: And then they get that blank look on their faces like so what now?  Don't worry they'll start to think ahead a little bit eventually......



I told them I'd cancel work for a week next time it happened.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Guys brought chip truck into down town Cambridge knowing the chipper was empty. I got to the scene and found out they didn't bring a fuel can either, so I had to take the whole rig and find diesel in rush hour traffic. When I got back, I found out they didn't bring any 2stroke mix. I lost it.



On yourself ? The "buck" stops with you ! LOL


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> On yourself ? The "buck" stops with you ! LOL



Ultimately yes it does. I pay 550 out before taxes/ins audits for a ten hour day between 3 guys. I expect that they can fill a fahkin chipper up with company funds and bring 2 stroke to the job site. That's not asking too much.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am guessing with a fleet card ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Seems with price of fuel it's an expense to me that I keep a close eye on


----------



## teamtree

ducaticorse said:


> Guys brought chip truck into down town Cambridge knowing the chipper was empty. I got to the scene and found out they didn't bring a fuel can either, so I had to take the whole rig and find diesel in rush hour traffic. When I got back, I found out they didn't bring any 2stroke mix. I lost it.



Feel your pain.....we had a crew run a truck out of gas....left it on the road....we go out to retrieve....they took the keys with them.

Not to mention the basketball goal they ran over earlier.


----------



## Stayalert

Phew....I'm glad I'm over in 101......You guys have a lot to worry about besides tree work!!!


----------



## Stayalert

As unsafe as working alone can be....at least I know who to blame for no fuel, etc....:rolleyes2:


----------



## deevo

gorman said:


> Deevo! Do us a favor and post some more action shots of that lift at work. I'm drooling!



I am running a crew on an island job and it's out with another, I am back on it Monday, Tuesday and weds ..... Being on the islands fun!


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> No, I was out on a farm and had a track come off the mini. I never had one come off and didnt have much for tools with us and the vermeer dealer was omly nine miles away. We took lunch break and was up and running in less than an hour and now I know how to do it myself.



Cool that's nice they weren't too far away! How many hours ya got on yours?


----------



## treeclimber101

Stayalert said:


> As unsafe as working alone can be....at least I know who to blame for no fuel, etc....:rolleyes2:



Jackassery that's what that is .....


----------



## treeclimber101

This is me hanging myself yesterday , and today we back in the thorny grove in the ghetto


----------



## Stayalert

treeclimber101 said:


> Jackassery that's what that is .....



So how many guys do you send to get fuel?


----------



## treeclimber101

Stayalert said:


> So how many guys do you send to get fuel?



"I" check them daily , and fill them accordingly ! I mean I also check my boat before I go fishing to make sure my poles are there. Just seems like common sense


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Cool that's nice they weren't too far away! How many hours ya got on yours?



600 some, mine has the gas motor.


----------



## deevo

Well it was a very foggy ride over to the island today, took over the chipper, at one point you couldn't see 5' in front or side to side..... Pretty unnerving ! But 10 mins into the ride it cleared and smooth sailing!


----------



## Stayalert

treeclimber101 said:


> "I" check them daily , and fill them accordingly ! I mean I also check my boat before I go fishing to make sure my poles are there. Just seems like common sense



To me "common sense" is Jackassery


----------



## deevo

Ran the new bandit 6" today all around the island, put 6 hours on the clock, ran way better then I thought! By far 100 times better then the Vermeer or any other 6". I am so used to running a 12" but it did a really nice job and I am pleased with it!


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> 600 some, mine has the gas motor.



Nice I just bought mine new, has a whopping 21! Lol I got the diesel, tier 4 engine, runs nice


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Nice I just bought mine new, has a whopping 21! Lol I got the diesel, tier 4 engine, runs nice



My next one will be diesel. I havent really dragged brush since I bought it.


----------



## OLD OAK

Dropped my chipper off at the brush bandit dealer today. I Put a injection pump on it and it did not help so it is beyond me. Only running on 2 out of 3 cylinders and has a bad vibration. Thinking it has engine damage. They have a used 2006 rayco rc12 there i will be trying out on Monday, 86 hp non turbo cat engine cil lift with down pressure and auto feed. The discharge shoot looks short to me but idk. Anyone used one? I will be going from a old 9 inch to this one so to me it might feel like the best thing in the world. We will see Monday.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I am guessing with a fleet card ?



If by "fleet card" you mean my atm/debit card you sir, are correct.


----------



## deevo

OLD OAK said:


> Dropped my chipper off at the brush bandit dealer today. I Put a injection pump on it and it did not help so it is beyond me. Only running on 2 out of 3 cylinders and has a bad vibration. Thinking it has engine damage. They have a used 2006 rayco rc12 there i will be trying out on Monday, 86 hp non turbo cat engine cil lift with down pressure and auto feed. The discharge shoot looks short to me but idk. Anyone used one? I will be going from a old 9 inch to this one so to me it might feel like the best thing in the world. We will see Monday.



Couple co's around me run them and seem to like em!


----------



## OLD OAK

deevo said:


> Couple co's around me run them and seem to like em!



Thanks


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> Thanks



I have this 86 hp turbo cat , chipper is trash because some bozo fed a fence into it but the engine is all good. , just saying if you want a alternative to a new machine










just an option that's all


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Finished the Tulip trees today and then cut down a rotten Swamp Maple stalk that was covered in poison Ivy for top to bottom, luckily I don't get poison ivy to bad.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Finished the Tulip trees today and then cut down a rotten Swamp Maple stalk that was covered in poison Ivy for top to bottom, luckily I don't get poison ivy to bad.



Nice pics. Where in NY are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice pics. Where in NY are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I'm on Long Island


----------



## jefflovstrom

Worked downtown La Jolla today,,Old california pepper,,overhead wires, rot, tight dz.
It was a beautiful day!











Jeff


----------



## Groundman One

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Finished the Tulip trees today and then cut down a rotten Swamp Maple stalk that was covered in poison Ivy for top to bottom, luckily I don't get poison ivy to bad.



Do you charge extra for the PITA aspect of the poison ivy?

I don't think I'm too sensitive to it - I've never had it that I noticed - but both our climbers get these horrible blisters that look like 3rd degree burns just from looking at the stuff. I'm not sure you could pay them enough to tackle a tree covered in poison ivy.


----------



## treeman82

Tried out a new kid today, he worked out pretty well. The job was supposed to be removing about 4 broken branches from this one large sugar maple near a house, but that wound up taking almost half the day. Get up there, next thing I know there's dead wood all over the place, busted pieces left and right... did what I could and said to hell with the rest. Then had to DWP and cable this BIG sugar maple on the property line. DWP was fine, but said F the cable because the tree wound up having cavities all over it and will ultimately be a removal this winter. Took out a pear, white birch, and cherry in the back. Got there around 8:30, left around 5:30.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

jefflovstrom said:


> Worked downtown La Jolla today,,Old california pepper,,overhead wires, rot, tight dz.
> It was a beautiful day!
> 
> View attachment 316104
> 
> View attachment 316105
> 
> View attachment 316106
> 
> View attachment 316107
> View attachment 316108
> 
> 
> Jeff



That is some gnarly looking wood


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Groundman One said:


> Do you charge extra for the PITA aspect of the poison ivy?
> 
> I don't think I'm too sensitive to it - I've never had it that I noticed - but both our climbers get these horrible blisters that look like 3rd degree burns just from looking at the stuff. I'm not sure you could pay them enough to tackle a tree covered in poison ivy.



No probably should though


----------



## Bandit Man

jefflovstrom said:


> Worked downtown La Jolla today,,Old california pepper,,overhead wires, rot, tight dz.
> It was a beautiful day!
> 
> View attachment 316104
> 
> View attachment 316105
> 
> View attachment 316106
> 
> View attachment 316107
> View attachment 316108
> 
> 
> Jeff



Ship me that butt log. I'll throw it on the bandmill and we'll make some great table tops


----------



## Bandit Man

Saved out some logs from last job. Bald Cypress(not had any before) , and some small black walnut. Not big wood, but will make some nice lumber.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Glad to see AS is back up and running. I was having withdrawls. Removed a bunch of birch trees overhanging a garage today. And also shaped 2 35' hollys.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Glad to see AS is back up and running. I was having withdrawls. Removed a bunch of birch trees overhanging a garage today. And also shaped 2 35' hollys.



####s looking tight buddy , good for you


----------



## Blakesmaster

Actually had a drop zone that was usable today. That's different. Well, the drop zone was usable if you don't count the wires, the truck, or the shed. About 2/3rds through this ordeal of 12 trees on a postage stamp. Ones in the juice out front are done, "easy" ones in back are done. Just some juice to clear on Monday. It's just treework. Neighbor is cool though, bringing some dd bueno both days thus far. Sure he'll be there Monday too.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice day in La Jolla,, finished the pepper and stump grind.













Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Last one,,




Jeff


----------



## rayster

Hello all, 

This is my first post, found this site while on another site. Here is what I did for a while today.




Winter is coming, so It's time to get the splitting finished up. This end is white oak...


----------



## treeclimber101

Worked at this 3/4 million dollar shack , hung 4 12/18" chestnut oaks off a few monsters to clear for shed. , woulda had a few kick ass picks , but I decided to do the 7 update on the phone which took 1 hour to do and the mood had passed for picture time by then




but I got the all important idle equipment pic though


----------



## treeclimber101

I need a guy for tomorrow , just a call that the pumpkin fest. Guilt trip so I caved , and I can't reschedule its a high school gig


----------



## mckeetree

I'm kinda looking around for a bucket to replace our oldest truck. Problem is I don't have much time to devote to looking. Man there is sure a lot of junk out there. Several folks mentioned a really good place to shop for a used bucket truck a couple months ago but I can't remember who they are. I hate to buy from pictures and descriptions but have done that before with extremely mixed results.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I need a guy for tomorrow , just a call that the pumpkin fest. Guilt trip so I caved , and I can't reschedule its a high school gig



If I didnt have two jobs to look at tomorrow I would come help ya.


----------



## mattfr12

Here's a grinder for you guys taking. Break but we are in the deep 100's with it.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> Here's a grinder for you guys taking. Break but we are in the deep 100's with it.



Yours , make a short. Video of it working for us LOL .


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Yours , make a short. Video of it working for us LOL .



Will do it will be an iPhone video we rented it for 30 days. It's rare when we need one of these guys


----------



## mattfr12

mattfr12 said:


> Will do it will be an iPhone video we rented it for 30 days.



We are still trying to get grinders to keep up with demand the 2900 was used I talked to Marshall at Carlton yesterday about a new 8018


----------



## Goose IBEW

Met up with treeclimber101 and helped him with his school gig this morning, good to meet you, '101 and thanks for the opportunity.

Just bought a new chain for my MS260 and tried 'er out in the firewood pile. She's a good runner, a good deal for$180.:thumbup:

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeclimber101

Goose IBEW said:


> Met up with treeclimber101 and helped him with his school gig this morning, good to meet you, '101 and thanks for the opportunity.
> 
> Just bought a new chain for my MS260 and tried 'er out in the firewood pile. She's a good runner, a good deal for$180.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2



Thank you you helped me out. , I was just laughing thinking about the brown bear Falling on a car hood again , got a good laugh outta that . That the school my wife went too


----------



## Bandit Man

Rain here today. Dumped this dead white oak this morning. Owner is going to cut up and keep all wood. Just wasn't comfortable trying it himself , with powerlines on one side, and his house on the other.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Haven't worked a Saturday in a bit but this was a crunch job. Needed the tree down for the pool guys coming in on Monday. Lol. Love the last minute markup. Easy peasy, tree down, stump ground, out by 2:00. 






Usually I hate it but the forestry does come in handy from time to time. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Took some pics of my shinny equipment for the website.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Took some pics of my shinny equipment for the website.



"Shinny" dude really ?!? hard to believe that your serious so just tell me your half In the bag


----------



## treeclimber101

I may have just found another truck and wasn't looking


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I may have just found another truck and wasn't looking



There you go. At least in the winter they can sit and rust together.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Removed a storm damaged Norway Spruce and pruned a pair of Black Oaks but could not finish the job due to wasps living in the trunk of a Norway Maple that was to be removed, tried spraying the little phuckers but was ineffective so I will return with some better chit so I can finish the task at hand. 


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Grace Tree

Sorry TreeVet. The Brown forgot to go "down"--again. 
Love,
Phil


----------



## Goose IBEW

treeclimber101 said:


> I may have just found another truck and wasn't looking



Sure is nice and shinny, as reflected in the asking price. :eek2:The ad doesn't even say whether its a diesel either.


----------



## Groundman One

Today?

Well it's Sunday, so I went to the races. 

I'm not much a of a race car redneck, but my buddy and his kid are so I tagged along and it was good fun, and ******* loud. :msp_scared:


----------



## Blakesmaster

Took a ride with the wife and the pup today to a little stove shop in the PA hills. Might get a pellet stove for the living room. Gotta see how fall season flys as the one we want is about $5K. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101

Goose IBEW said:


> Sure is nice and shinny, as reflected in the asking price. :eek2:The ad doesn't even say whether its a diesel either.



Power stroke , waiting for a return email


----------



## jefflovstrom

Getting ready for tomorrow,,,
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pruned one Oak then watched paint dry woohoo


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Zale

mattfr12 said:


> Here's a grinder for you guys taking. Break but we are in the deep 100's with it.



Nice. How does it do going over sidewalks and will it fit through a 4' gate?


----------



## mattfr12

Zale said:


> Nice. How does it do going over sidewalks and will it fit through a 4' gate?



I wouldn't try any of that. On this job it was a little over 6 acres.


----------



## Zale

I was joking. I would always put plywood down first.


----------



## Blakesmaster

What?






***** please...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niger please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it fur ya
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Fixed it fur ya


----------



## ducaticorse

Guys ran chips and pine out of the yard all day, I did estimates and stripped the interior out of my latest TJ in prep for rhino-line. Put a third guy on apparently just in time. I have estimates coming out of my ears and they all seem to be buying.

Which is good because august sucked cock.


----------



## formationrx

*....*

yeah! were back online... i tried to get on this morning and got the redirect to link bucks...
i was going to say whats up... good morning... and lets bust it out!... 
2day i hit some privet... crushed some dead pluot... wrestled some tater vine... smacked around an elm... locked into some oak... then i tried to access the backyard with the truck and chipper... there was an old iron gate completely grown over with vines... i severed everything i could find and it still would not budge... so i tied it off and used the truck... it opened half way then broke and bent to hell... me and HO laughed... i put the chipper back there for tomorrow then closed and propped up the #### gate... got to get cleaned up... my cats are staring like they been waiting for a pet...



o yeah check this out one of my guys drove off a ####en cliff up in the mountains... he fell asleep (so he says) at the wheel and got a broken clavicle, 3 busted ribs, a punctured lung, and a shattered sternum and tibia.... i call him up and he says "ill be back to work in 2 weeks" (yeah right)... im going up there wednesday to pour beer on his head or maybe push him and his gay ass wheel chair down a big hill...


----------



## dbl612

formationrx said:


> yeah! were back online... i tried to get on this morning and got the redirect to link bucks...
> i was going to say whats up... good morning... and lets bust it out!...
> 2day i hit some privet... crushed some dead pluot... wrestled some tater vine... smacked around an elm... locked into some oak... then i tried to access the backyard with the truck and chipper... there was an old iron gate completely grown over with vines... i severed everything i could find and it still would not budge... so i tied it off and used the truck... it opened half way then broke and bent to hell... me and HO laughed... i put the chipper back there for tomorrow then closed and propped up the #### gate... got to get cleaned up... my cats are staring like they been waiting for a pet...
> 
> 
> 
> o yeah check this out one of my guys drove off a ####en cliff up in the mountains... he fell asleep (so he says) at the wheel and got a broken clavicle, 3 busted ribs, a punctured lung, and a shattered sternum and tibia.... i call him up and he says "ill be back to work in 2 weeks" (yeah right)... im going up there wednesday to pour beer on his head or maybe push him and his gay ass wheel chair down a big hill...


so tell how you really feel about that!


----------



## deevo

Okay Gorman, you asked, first of 3 jobs today, Maple removal, quick cable job.... Then off to job 3


----------



## deevo

This one went good, an hour and a half, couldn't mark the lawn up at all! Good ol alturna mats helped that! Still had tons of reach also. Good day, working the Pelorus tomorrow on a few biggies! New rope got a work out today! We flopped a pretty big top over! Started to rain so wanted to wrap things up quick!


----------



## Pelorus

The old Pelorus is lookin' forward to the experience. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

deevo said:


> This one went good, an hour and a half, couldn't mark the lawn up at all! Good ol alturna mats helped that! Still had tons of reach also. Good day, working the Pelorus tomorrow on a few biggies! New rope got a work out today! We flopped a pretty big top over! Started to rain so wanted to wrap things up quick!



Hey what's the max height and reach on that unit. I've never seen that make of tracked lift before. 


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## deevo

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Hey what's the max height and reach on that unit. I've never seen that make of tracked lift before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Commodore 64



72 feet.36 side reach, fits through a 36"gate and we did A job last week, drove it through a garage into the backyard. No other co. would even attempt or do the tree but us. I have this for a month, gonna buy new in the spring. Its made in Italy, sold by upequip.ca near Montreal.


----------



## OLD OAK

Killed some wight pine trees today and tried out this New to me Rayco RC-12.


----------



## deevo

OLD OAK said:


> View attachment 316524
> View attachment 316525
> View attachment 316526
> Killed some wight pine trees today and tried out this New to me Rayco RC-12.



How does the chipper run?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

deevo said:


> 72 feet.36 side reach, fits through a 36"gate and we did A job last week, drove it through a garage into the backyard. No other co. would even attempt or do the tree but us. I have this for a month, gonna buy new in the spring. Its made in Italy, sold by upequip.ca near Montreal.



That's good stuff man, I demoed a tupen spider lift 90' just a straight telescope boom and a tracked lift 90' with articulating booms both super smooth pieces machinery I just feel like the technology is still in its infant stages but I'm eager to see what they will be like in another 5-10 years


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

OLD OAK said:


> View attachment 316524
> View attachment 316525
> View attachment 316526
> Killed some wight pine trees today and tried out this New to me Rayco RC-12.



That White Pine sure will f up your ropes with all that sap 


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## tree MDS

This was probably the coolest job in a while. Clearing for a horse fence. No ropes, most of it was leaning out into field. Anything in question, I'd just take up the logging winch and a choker up with the bucket. Had it figured for five days, was out in four (finally). I almost bid it for four, with winter coming, but grew some balls and went for five. Paid for my shiny new 395 with the extra $'s. Nice.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> This was probably the coolest job in a while. Clearing for a horse fence. No ropes, most of it was leaning out into field. Anything in question, I'd just take up the logging winch and a choker up with the bucket. Had it figured for five days, was out in four (finally). I almost bid it for four, with winter coming, but grew some balls and went for five. Paid for my shiny new 395 with the extra $'s. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 316543



Nice skider attachment in your tractor.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Got to prune two beautiful Red Dawns today. The Dogwood to the left is the tallest one I've ever seen at about 45'. This property has about 30 different species on it pretty cool place to work at today







Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## OLD OAK

deevo said:


> How does the chipper run?



Runs great, took everything we feed it. I was able to bomb the ground and not have to wait for my 2 guys to get the limbs out of the way. Called the dealer and told him i will take it.


----------



## deevo

Dave aka Pelorus came down and helped me out today as some of my guys are away moose hunting. Dave was great to work with, excellent climber. Did a good size beech and maple. Plus the home owner through in a few spruces since you know since your here and all!


----------



## deevo

A few more, maple had some good decay going on inside of it!


----------



## deevo

Had a new addition waiting for me when I got home also!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Had a new addition waiting for me when I got home also!



I think your garage is even more of a mess then mine is!


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> Had a new addition waiting for me when I got home also!



I usually have bills waiting for me...! (And the wife curious for an explanation)
Was enjoyable working with youse yesterday.
The client made lunch for us, and dragged brush all day - awesome!


----------



## mattfr12

If anyone is interested before it goes in for trade 25,500.00 412-720-1434


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I am doing all TandM work for Chilis , been to 3 sites so far and have another 4 to hit average 20/40 minutes per sites with full drive time ..... God it's good to be us today .


----------



## OLD OAK

Killed this Lightning struck pine tree today. It got hit so hard pieces of bark broke customers windows 30 feet away.


----------



## OLD OAK

And more


----------



## jefflovstrom

test post,
Jeff


----------



## chief116

Line clearance project for the past couple and next few weeks.











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chief116

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chief116

All done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeman75

We have big storms heading right towards us, three confirmed tornadoes.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> All done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Were you running a crane in East Cambridge today for pathfinder?


----------



## beastmaster

*Wind event*

Was finishing up a Euc. trim today, pretty routine tell the wind kick up to about 30 miles an hour with gust of maybe 50. I only had one section left to do and it included climbing up a skinny leader growing from a old topping cut. I had to take out some 25 foot suckers and the wind of course was blowing towards the house.
One of the other climbers called the boss and told him about the wind, He told me the boss said if its to dangerous to just pack it up. Yeah right, I told him to put his purse down and lets finish the tree. I ended up doing it by my self, while the other climber helped with the clean up. Fine by me. 
Went for a few good rides during big gusts. The wind would push me out into space with just my climbing line holding me. Poor old lady was terrified who owned the house.(I'm not above putting a little drama on a situation).
No big deal. Those guys think I'm crazy, when will they realize I don't want to die either, I wouldn't of been up there(for wages) if I thought it was dangerous. Kind of fun on an otherwise boring day


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> We have big storms heading right towards us, three confirmed tornadoes.



Weather update ??


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> Weather update ??



There are some towns that got hit hard, one missed my town by a couple miles. The sirens were going off and the wife and kids were pretty scared. I was out side watching the sky and it was impresive watching the clouds swirling.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a great week. Just got home from having FleetWash do all the trucks, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

So-Cal is on this weekend,, starting now, high Santa Ana winds and extreme heat. I bet is is worst where Beast is.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to decons equipment pig roast today. They are the morbark dealer for my area. They had lots if shinny new morbark chippers and boxer mini skid loaders. Great group of people. They gave away shirts carhart type jackets and hats. I got a morbark hat and t shirt and a decon dress shirt.

Boufht a ryans 4040 grapple for my mini yesturday for $1850. The guy only used it 2 times and had if for 2 years so its like brand new.


----------



## Blakesmaster

This side of the site has been hurting for awhile but it seems the virus bull#### is driving some nails in the coffin. Been a busy fall, doesn't appear to be slowing down any time soon either. Took Friday off to go get a pellet stove insert for the living room. Considered a wood burner but this thing is so ####ing easy to use I'm more than happy with it. And so is Laura, which is what's important. Installed in about a twelve packs time. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tree MDS

Chipper clutch is making some horrid noises, and all the sudden engaging way too soon. With any luck, these are the correct parts to remedy that situation. I've been sitting on them for a few years now. We shall see.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> This side of the site has been hurting for awhile but it seems the virus bull#### is driving some nails in the coffin. Been a busy fall, doesn't appear to be slowing down any time soon either. Took Friday off to go get a pellet stove insert for the living room. Considered a wood burner but this thing is so ####ing easy to use I'm more than happy with it. And so is Laura, which is what's important. Installed in about a twelve packs time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



That's a cute little straw ya got there. lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> That's a cute little straw ya got there. lol.



Thanks little buddy. That's a cute little chipper clutch ya got there. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks little buddy. That's a cute little chipper clutch ya got there. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Getting awful gay in here! Just saying.


----------



## mattfr12

Got this from Paul Bunyan today. They had some pretty great on the spot offers. Took us forever to get back out weaving through all the crap.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mattfr12 said:


> Got this from Paul Bunyan today. They had some pretty great on the spot offers. Took us forever to get back out weaving through all the crap.



NICE!


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## mattfr12

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> NICE!
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP



Thanks it's amazing we are still screwing with it in the dark thing just eats


----------



## deevo

Awesome Matt, if I land a fairly big lot clearing job this week I'm gonna be getting a bigger chipper as well, what models that ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Awesome Matt, if I land a fairly big lot clearing job this week I'm gonna be getting a bigger chipper as well, what models that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free



255 with the welded feed table 18-25 opening and a 173 deere.

I think it chips just like a 280 just a shade smaller in size. As of now I'm loving it, it's a lot lighter to tow than a 280 or a 2400. And chips just about the same


----------



## Red Amor

Well yesterday I went to help a friend fall several stringy bark gums on some land hes clearing
falling a 70 odd footer about 28" butt
scarf went in nice back almost done and a breeze came up reversing all my best layed plans 
any how the tree fell took my saw to the deck with it 
pull er down to day , tried to plastic weld the tank 
never was much of a welder no matter what I was trying to stick togeather 
so Im in need or a rear handle fuel tank assembley and a sprocket cover for an 064 stihl 
and yes I did do some cursing

do you think Id do alright on ebay or do / does anyone have a better alternative 
thanks yeah


----------



## treeclimber101

Weathers cranking up here , windy and rain .


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> 255 with the welded feed table 18-25 opening and a 173 deere.
> 
> I think it chips just like a 280 just a shade smaller in size. As of now I'm loving it, it's a lot lighter to tow than a 280 or a 2400. And chips just about the same



I am color blind but why is the infeed yellow and the chipper orange ? Or am just cracking up here , I feel stupid having to ask that !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I am color blind but why is the infeed yellow and the chipper orange ? Or am just cracking up here , I feel stupid having to ask that !



The whole thing looks like bandit yellow to me. Betting he took the infeed pic in a lower light situation so it looks washed out by the flash. Im confused at the 18*25 infeed though. The 255's on bandit's site state a 15*25 opening. I like the weld down tray though. Ive had to watch the steep drives a bit closer but havent had an issue with mine yet.


----------



## treeclimber101

I have a chipper with a welded chute and a machine without ,the welded one is much more "real"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

A fold down intake table looks cheap to me. I would worry about breaking it.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I am color blind but why is the infeed yellow and the chipper orange ? Or am just cracking up here , I feel stupid having to ask that !



I took that picture in the dark the flash probably distorts the color a good bit.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> The whole thing looks like bandit yellow to me. Betting he took the infeed pic in a lower light situation so it looks washed out by the flash. Im confused at the 18*25 infeed though. The 255's on bandit's site state a 15*25 opening. I like the weld down tray though. Ive had to watch the steep drives a bit closer but havent had an issue with mine yet.



You can pretty much order the 255 and 280 any way. This one was equipped with the 1850 in feed that would give it larger rollers and infeed than a stock 280, 1590 or 1890. The HD models I guess you would call it like we got looks just like a 280 in every way. Maybe just a little on the lighter side. 255 is one of four of there chippers that has a enough frame to support the same loader as 1859, 1990, and 280. It's a big machine it was parked next to a 1890 and it hid the 1890. On there website they also don't show the hd motor options you can go up to 250hp


----------



## mattfr12

I'll take a picture of it with a tape measure in it with the rollers up my yard stick won't bend in there to show it and I can't find my friggin tape. If you put 280 stickers on it man they are close.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a chipper with a welded chute and a machine without ,the welded one is much more "real"



Absolutely our fold down trays get all banged up from machine feeding over the years.Then they don't wanna close right once they get tweaked. It's hard to put a ding in those tables it's pretty thick material also tapered a lot better for getting stuff from the winch on the table.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> I'll take a picture of it with a tape measure in it with the rollers up my yard stick won't bend in there to show it and I can't find my friggin tape. If you put 280 stickers on it man they are close.



Don't do it for my sake, I believe ya, just found it curious is all. Let me know how you like that Deere, I almost splurged for one on my 1590 but couldn't wait the ten weeks it was gonna take. I've been real happy with the 142 horse perkins it came with. Plenty of power and I can run the piss out of that machine all week on about $150 in fuel.


----------



## tree MDS

Site seems to kinda working again. God, how I missed!!


----------



## ducaticorse

So I called Schmidt Equipment in Billerica MA for a quote on a service for my Morbark. They get, wait for it...... $136 an hour to do general hydro/engine oil/filters and such. Has the world gone mad???? I was quoted $1400 to do a service on my machine that basically consisted of oils/filters/and checking, not replacing the belts. Am I missing something here??? A chipper is easier to work on than a car, yet the labor rates are more than double!!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Here I thought I was lazy for dropping my chipper off with the clutch yesterday and not doing it myself. They're gonna look into why my tach/autofeed is in and out too, so I kinda justified it with that. Was thinking it might be the tach sensor, but mechanic says those usually just go all together, not intermittently. Might just need to be cleaned and regapped. Could also be a loose wire or something. I dunno, I just want it working again.. hate not having autofeed.


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't do it for my sake, I believe ya, just found it curious is all. Let me know how you like that Deere, I almost splurged for one on my 1590 but couldn't wait the ten weeks it was gonna take. I've been real happy with the 142 horse perkins it came with. Plenty of power and I can run the piss out of that machine all week on about $150 in fuel.



I'll know in about a week in how it's actually gonna be with fuel. It actually came with a full tank. So I'll know we're I started at least When the week starts to come to a end.

I wanted to measure it Anyways the infeed is a popular question for it might as well get one on file.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't do it for my sake, I believe ya, just found it curious is all. Let me know how you like that Deere, I almost splurged for one on my 1590 but couldn't wait the ten weeks it was gonna take. I've been real happy with the 142 horse perkins it came with. Plenty of power and I can run the piss out of that machine all week on about $150 in fuel.



You sure it was the 10 week wait, and not the extra 8 grand, there player?? Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> You sure it was the 10 week wait, and not the extra 8 grand, there player?? Lol.



Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

255 is a nice chipper. Our company bought a 1990xp last year for land clearing and its a monster.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You sure it was the 10 week wait, and not the extra 8 grand, there player?? Lol.



Spit my juice out on that one , doubt it was the money LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

This is what I just did , 4 hours






100yards to the road , maybe 8 ft of room , I floated the whole tree over the shed using the oak as a crane






I am not gonna lie I feel pretty bad ass right now !


----------



## tree MDS

Finally, something remotely impressive outta you!! We're gonna have to start calling you "treeclimber 102"!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> This is what I just did , 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100yards to the road , maybe 8 ft of room , I floated the whole tree over the shed using the oak as a crane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not gonna lie I feel pretty bad ass right now !



Dont let your head get to big or your hard hat wont fit anymore


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont let your head get to big or your hard hat wont fit anymore



Fits just fine #####



nice working a tree jamming out to "the rover "


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Fits just fine #####
> 
> 
> 
> nice working a tree jamming out to "the rover "



Lol.. make sure you don't break that tree off up in there!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> Fits just fine #####
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice working a tree jamming out to "the rover "



I'm done . Sitting poolside


----------



## mattfr12

Some short clips of it chipping , We made around 80 yards today with it, thing sure fills a 14ft box up in a hurry the drive might as well stay in the cab.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I4L_6gJmMY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUSUDFT42HTG5ZZ2w68oN57A


----------



## mattfr12

mattfr12 said:


> I'll know in about a week in how it's actually gonna be with fuel. It actually came with a full tank. So I'll know we're I started at least When the week starts to come to a end.
> 
> I wanted to measure it Anyways the infeed is a popular question for it might as well get one on file.



I dont think the deere would outperform your engine. If you had say a 170 perkins and i had a 170 deere it should pretty much be the same. Maybe just higher resale or something but is it really worth it? probably no, all the machines i have just happened to have deere's in them when i picked them up i never ordered one specifically with a deere. Our 2400 has a 250hp cummins i believe and it will drink some fuel.

in my opinion a 200+ hp engine requires a mini or something larger just to keep up with being able to feed it or your just gonna waste money. i was surprised at how well a 140 hp did on some of the 18" machines. 200hp still auto feeds just maybe 3 stops vs 6 of the smaller motor.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> I dont think the deere would outperform your engine. If you had say a 170 perkins and i had a 170 deere it should pretty much be the same. Maybe just higher resale or something but is it really worth it? probably no, all the machines i have just happened to have deere's in them when i picked them up i never ordered one specifically with a deere. Our 2400 has a 250hp cummins i believe and it will drink some fuel.
> 
> in my opinion a 200+ hp engine requires a mini or something larger just to keep up with being able to feed it or your just gonna waste money. i was surprised at how well a 140 hp did on some of the 18" machines. 200hp still auto feeds just maybe 3 stops vs 6 of the smaller motor.



Mine is the 142 horse perkins, not 170. I called around to every dealer within a few hours trip to find the 173 deere but no one had it. My old 200 had just #### the bed when the season let loose and I couldn't wait. Like I said I'm happy with the perkins.

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=choi...c.1.23.youtube-reduced..9.13.2198.gCNYp_I0534


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi guy's!
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Mine is the 142 horse perkins, not 170. I called around to every dealer within a few hours trip to find the 173 deere but no one had it. My old 200 had just #### the bed when the season let loose and I couldn't wait. Like I said I'm happy with the perkins.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/results?q=choi...c.1.23.youtube-reduced..9.13.2198.gCNYp_I0534




I doubt there would be much difference in the 170hp maybe 30 less seconds on that log in the video. To me yours did it plenty fast you can only put a few of those In a 20yrd box that 1590 probably fills that truck up pretty quick.


----------



## deevo

Well finally finished the island job today, man when it warmed up the snakes came out in droves! No rattlers but plenty of these guys!
Ok so apparently can't upload any pics!


----------



## deevo

View attachment image.jpg

Try this


----------



## sgreanbeans

Wow, I can actually get on, read and post. Cool. Good job Darin, that had to be a beyatch.

So I went into this new pawn shop with my buddy who was looking to buy a saw zaw for some home improvement stuff. I am looking around and see Stihl orange, over in the corner glaring at me, I go over to see what they got. Get this, a brand spanking new 200t. Never been kissed. They had $350 on it, I was going to pay that, but knowing that they didn't give much to get it, I pulled out 299 in cash and they took it. I don't need it, have a couple, but I couldn't pass this up. Made sure they ran it for theft and it was good. They also had a brand new MS311 for 350, I almost want back and picked that up too, but figured I would let someone else get that. I have enough saws at the moment. 

Phone has been going nuts, so much that I have missed a few appointments. So what do they do, post a neg review on me, even tho I never did any work for them. Pissed that I forgot to drop a bid off, or somehow missed their call all together. I have no problem with a neg review if I did something bad at their home or some other BS, not that I have any, but to get a neg one for forgetting to drop a bid off, that pisses me off. Espeaciallly when they tell me "we are in no hurry". How bout a freakin phone call. The worst thing is, and I should have paid better attention to the hood I was going too, is that they, most likely would have never hired me anyways, something tells me after looking at the massive piles of junk chit everywhere, they are not interested in hiring someone with skill, just someone with a saw and a very low price. 

Had a call from a local climber, looking for work, seems some of my hacker comp does not like to pay their guys, they get the money and bail, buy a rock and disappear for a few days, til they run out. Felt bad for the kid, he has a young family to care for, but he is tainted. If he was around that op, who is known for the crack rock, for a couple years........well, ya'll know.


----------



## treeclimber101

Just give him the 5 minute itch trick. Watch him for 5 minutes and see how many xs he itches himself , more the 3xs he's a junky


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Cut down a beautiful Linden tree due to it starting to split from high winds we've been having. Five minuets into the removal the winds picked up and started gusting to 35-40 made it interesting anyway.got her on the ground no problems and we got about 35 yards of chips out of this old girl.
























Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## OLD OAK

sgreanbeans said:


> Wow, I can actually get on, read and post. Cool. Good job Darin, that had to be a beyatch.
> 
> So I went into this new pawn shop with my buddy who was looking to buy a saw zaw for some home improvement stuff. I am looking around and see Stihl orange, over in the corner glaring at me, I go over to see what they got. Get this, a brand spanking new 200t. Never been kissed. They had $350 on it, I was going to pay that, but knowing that they didn't give much to get it, I pulled out 299 in cash and they took it. I don't need it, have a couple, but I couldn't pass this up. Made sure they ran it for theft and it was good. They also had a brand new MS311 for 350, I almost want back and picked that up too, but figured I would let someone else get that. I have enough saws at the moment.
> 
> Phone has been going nuts, so much that I have missed a few appointments. So what do they do, post a neg review on me, even tho I never did any work for them. Pissed that I forgot to drop a bid off, or somehow missed their call all together. I have no problem with a neg review if I did something bad at their home or some other BS, not that I have any, but to get a neg one for forgetting to drop a bid off, that pisses me off. Espeaciallly when they tell me "we are in no hurry". How bout a freakin phone call. The worst thing is, and I should have paid better attention to the hood I was going too, is that they, most likely would have never hired me anyways, something tells me after looking at the massive piles of junk chit everywhere, they are not interested in hiring someone with skill, just someone with a saw and a very low price.
> 
> Had a call from a local climber, looking for work, seems some of my hacker comp does not like to pay their guys, they get the money and bail, buy a rock and disappear for a few days, til they run out. Felt bad for the kid, he has a young family to care for, but he is tainted. If he was around that op, who is known for the crack rock, for a couple years........well, ya'll know.



Must be Pawn shop day. Been raining here all day so i took a trailer tire to have changed and because every one was gone to lunch i went one block over to the pawn shop to see if they had anything good. They never have anything good, so i don't know why i thought this time would be any different then the last. Most everything there is about the same price as new or junk. Question- Why are so many people in This industry on crack or meth, I see and hear about it around here also and never have understood it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So I was driving down the freeway to La Jolla and this guy passed me. Go so-cal!
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> So I was driving down the freeway to La Jolla and this guy passed me. Go so-cal!
> Jeff :biggrin:View attachment 317165



Just what the doctor ordered for a good ole day of productive treework


----------



## sgreanbeans

OLD OAK said:


> Must be Pawn shop day. Been raining here all day so i took a trailer tire to have changed and because every one was gone to lunch i went one block over to the pawn shop to see if they had anything good. They never have anything good, so i don't know why i thought this time would be any different then the last. Most everything there is about the same price as new or junk. Question- Why are so many people in This industry on crack or meth, I see and hear about it around here also and never have understood it.



Not sure, but have a guess. Kinda goes back to the regulation thing. Its because anyone can do this legally, in most places, and make decent money if they have a slight understanding of gravity and can run a saw. I tried getting the ball rolling here on regulation, but quickly found out that our local city gov's, have no interest in putting their family out of business.

Went out to a long time client, he is working his property over, bringing in thousands of tons of dirt, to build up his property. Had to climb some decent sized walnuts to remove leaders that where getting hit by the dump trucks and getting busted up. Always fun to bomb a complete 24" leader in one shot.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Just what the doctor ordered for a good ole day of productive treework



Lol. I don't ever smoke while working, but sometimes I think maybe I should start. It's just a job for #######s and crackheads anyway.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I don't ever smoke while working, but sometimes I think maybe I should start. It's just a job for #######s and crackheads anyway.



Well you sure fit those 2 stereotypes ! Just saying rummy dummy !


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got started on a fun one today. Tree is big but pretty straightforward. Will be a lot of negative rigging tomorrow to get her down. The fun part was the brush drag through the garage. Pulled out some carpentry skills this morning to build a mini skid ramp with 4*4's and plywood. We will see how good a tree guy is at carpentry when we run the mini over it a few dozen times tomorrow. Lol























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Blakesmaster

Grrr


----------



## Blakesmaster

Grrr


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Grrr



Grr, what? The seemingly never ending butt hitching get you, or was it those two little tops?? Lol.:msp_scared:


----------



## tree MDS

Test post..


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Grr, what? The seemingly never ending butt hitching get you, or was it those two little tops?? Lol.:msp_scared:



Grr, repost bull#### from the website continuing to crash. Though im not exactly excited about all the times I'll be resetting rigging tomorrow.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Got started on a fun one today. Tree is big but pretty straightforward. Will be a lot of negative rigging tomorrow to get her down. The fun part was the brush drag through the garage. Pulled out some carpentry skills this morning to build a mini skid ramp with 4*4's and plywood. We will see how good a tree guy is at carpentry when we run the mini over it a few dozen times tomorrow. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




We had to drag brush through a garage last week. The guys says how careful can you be as he opens his garage and has a mint condition 1953 88' Olds and mint 1964 Vette he wanted us to drag the brush through a space about 8 feet between them. I told him we can be really careful but can you still move those cars outta here:msp_unsure:

I was afraid to even walk by them empty handed.


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> So I was driving down the freeway to La Jolla and this guy passed me. Go so-cal!
> Jeff :biggrin:View attachment 317165



Do they ship to Canada ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## gorman

Got married last weekend. It was the most fun I've ever had. We had to take a few days off before hand to dot the I's and cross the T's. 

The Monday after I drove out to ohio (put off the honeymoon until late winter) and bought my first bucket from one of the nicest guys I ever met in the tree business. 

I'll post some party shots when the photographer finishes the production


----------



## KenJax Tree

gorman said:


> Got married last weekend. It was the most fun I've ever had. We had to take a few days off before hand to dot the I's and cross the T's.
> 
> The Monday after I drove out to ohio (put off the honeymoon until late winter) and bought my first bucket from one of the nicest guys I ever met in the tree business.
> 
> I'll post some party shots when the photographer finishes the production



Congrats!!.......on the bucket truck lol. J/k congrats on the wedding...6 years for me tomorrow


----------



## treeman75

Congrats man! Thanks for reminding me, it will be ten years for me on the 18th.


----------



## Red Amor

Mate what a fab looking truck 
a wonderful tool to enhance your service to customer
well done 
Also may you n your beloved be so happy the rest of your lives 
congratulations

36 years for me 
and Im as miserable as sin:msp_sad:

Ha ha just kiddin:msp_wink:


----------



## sgreanbeans

gorman said:


> Got married last weekend. It was the most fun I've ever had. We had to take a few days off before hand to dot the I's and cross the T's.
> 
> The Monday after I drove out to ohio (put off the honeymoon until late winter) and bought my first bucket from one of the nicest guys I ever met in the tree business.
> 
> I'll post some party shots when the photographer finishes the production



Congrats, that is a nice looking truck, whats the details? 

Congrats on the hitch, working on 18 myself.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Looks like darin had to go to extremes to get the site fixxed. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Looks like darin had to go to extremes to get the site fixxed. Thanks for all your hard work.



Doesn't look fixed to me. And what's up with the blue? Not feeling it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Doesn't look fixed to me. And what's up with the blue? Not feeling it.



By fixxed I mean no linkbucks. He said he may have to redo the whoke site to fix it. I am guessing that is what happened.


----------



## gorman

It's a 2000 Chevy 7500. 33k gvw. 60" altec lrv. The short wheelbase, back up cam, ALLISON AUTO, two year old dump and hoist, 35,000 miles, previous owner was meticulously diligent with maintenance. Got it for under $43k. Now I just need to learn how to work with it. I have about 12 hrs on it and I'm getting my sea legs. 

We had a photobooth at the wedding and apparently a bunch of females got in it and whipped out their tatas for the camera. Including my mother in law. There's something for the memory book.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> It's a 2000 Chevy 7500. 33k gvw. 60" altec lrv. The short wheelbase, back up cam, ALLISON AUTO, two year old dump and hoist, 35,000 miles, previous owner was meticulously diligent with maintenance. Got it for under $43k. Now I just need to learn how to work with it. I have about 12 hrs on it and I'm getting my sea legs.
> 
> We had a photobooth at the wedding and apparently a bunch of females got in it and whipped out their tatas for the camera. Including my mother in law. There's something for the memory book.



Dont forget to share the tata pics with us!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finished up that pine today. Scrubbed in the shower for half an hour and my arms are still sticky. Used the 372 with 20" for all the rigging and switched up to the 390 with 24" for the last 15 feet I chunked. Got a video loading of the ramps we built to get the mini through the garage. Worked like a charm.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Blakesmaster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Wg-MPMruE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tree MDS

Nice job!! The loader operator looks a little haphazard though. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Working in La Jolla. Nice property. Nice day.
Jeff


----------



## roundlaker

Blakesmaster said:


> Finished up that pine today. Scrubbed in the shower for half an hour and my arms are still sticky. Used the 372 with 20" for all the rigging and switched up to the 390 with 24" for the last 15 feet I chunked. Got a video loading of the ramps we built to get the mini through the garage. Worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Pine is 90 % of the jobs I get in my neck of the woods. It's gummy for sure but it washes up O.K. with hot water and a scrub brush. If it's really nasty I put some gas on a rag.


----------



## treeman75

I did something to my right knee a couple weeks ago. When I bend it all the way I get real sharp burning feeling below the knee cap on the right side. It hasnt gotten any better and kinda getting a little concerned. Does anyone know what it might be?


----------



## PassionForTrees

Blakesmaster said:


> Mine is the 142 horse perkins, not 170. I called around to every dealer within a few hours trip to find the 173 deere but no one had it. My old 200 had just #### the bed when the season let loose and I couldn't wait. Like I said I'm happy with the perkins.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/results?q=choi...c.1.23.youtube-reduced..9.13.2198.gCNYp_I0534



Ive had my 2010 1590 142HP perkins now for 2 years and I am still amazed at what it eats and how it performs!! You guys will have no complaints, this is a GREAT machine!


----------



## Red Amor

treeman75 said:


> I did something to my right knee a couple weeks ago. When I bend it all the way I get real sharp burning feeling below the knee cap on the right side. It hasnt gotten any better and kinda getting a little concerned. Does anyone know what it might be?



Sounds like yourve damaged the maniskis spelling
can be a real problem
get it seen to now as it can and probably will bother you for a while 
I shoe horses for a living and play Golf twice a week mine gave me grief for some 5/6 months and cost me $450 odd 
still get twinges several years later


----------



## capetrees

roundlaker said:


> Pine is 90 % of the jobs I get in my neck of the woods. It's gummy for sure but it washes up O.K. with hot water and a scrub brush. If it's really nasty I put some gas on a rag.



Gas is a little harsh. In the field, I spray some WD-40 on the areas and rub it in. Disolves the sap instantly. At home in the shop, if I still have the sap on me, I rub in the GOJO original formula, white tub, red letters. Never fails.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Toddppm

treeman75 said:


> I did something to my right knee a couple weeks ago. When I bend it all the way I get real sharp burning feeling below the knee cap on the right side. It hasnt gotten any better and kinda getting a little concerned. Does anyone know what it might be?




Yeah could be meniscus damaged, maybe acl tear, usually they go together.....if you can bend it all the way still it's probably not too bad. Hope you have good insurance, they'll probably recommend an MRI but I don't have a lot of faith in those after having a couple surgeries now. Screwed mine up again a few months ago and just nursing it along this time. Good luck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tired. Not doing anything if I can help it. Man, if I was hourly, I would rich,:hmm3grin2orange:
Anyway, glad the site seems to be doing good, so lets get to posting.
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Tired. Not doing anything if I can help it. Man, if I was hourly, I would rich,:hmm3grin2orange:
> Anyway, glad the site seems to be doing good, so lets get to posting.
> Jeff :biggrin:



Went to my son's soccer game,now getting ready to go to a wedding and have a beer or 20


----------



## treeman75

Just got done cleaning out four ash in a downtown parking lot


----------



## Goose IBEW

Pancakes with the kids this morning, good times when you only get to see them on the weekend's. Birthday party later today.

I started building a bollard style lowering device before the rain set in. Will be using it next week.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Tired. Not doing anything if I can help it. Man, if I was hourly, I would rich,:hmm3grin2orange:
> Anyway, glad the site seems to be doing good, so lets get to posting.
> Jeff :biggrin:



Jinx!! Lol. 

I do feel for the site owners, though, what an aggravation this linkbucks crap must be!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finished hooking up the ryans grapple, replacing the parking brake cable and repairing the stand on platform on my dingo.

I can see that there is gonna be somethings the ryans grapple is great for and somethings the root grapple is better for. Time will see if I like the ryans better then my root grapple.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finished hooking up the ryans grapple, replacing the parking brake cable and repairing the stand on platform on my dingo.
> 
> I can see that there is gonna be somethings the ryans grapple is great for and somethings the root grapple is better for. Time will see if I like the ryans better then my root grapple.



Nice. Is that one of them stand on models, or walk behind? If stand on, I could see where you'd have a huge counterweight advantage. Lol


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Is that one of them stand on models, or walk behind? If stand on, I could see where you'd have a huge counterweight advantage. Lol



Now that's funny !!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Is that one of them stand on models, or walk behind? If stand on, I could see where you'd have a huge counterweight advantage. Lol



It has a fold down stand on platform. For once being a fat ass has its advantages.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> It has a fold down stand on platform. For once being a fat ass has its advantages.



Like :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Did a medium size nice and dead Red Oak made it out alive It was a good day






















Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## Red Amor

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finished hooking up the ryans grapple, replacing the parking brake cable and repairing the stand on platform on my dingo.
> 
> I can see that there is gonna be somethings the ryans grapple is great for and somethings the root grapple is better for. Time will see if I like the ryans better then my root grapple.



What a great wee tool 
that would be sooo handy
But weres ya stubbie holder:msp_unsure:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Red Amor said:


> What a great wee tool
> that would be sooo handy
> But weres ya stubbie holder:msp_unsure:



Whats a stubby holder


----------



## Red Amor

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whats a stubby holder



MMMMMAATE even ride on mowers down under ave stubbie oldars ay

Stubby holders are a receptical for holding one drink , either a small bottle or a can OVVVVVVVVVV BEER:msp_tongue:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No cup holders on the dingo. :msp_sad:


----------



## Red Amor

2treeornot2tree said:


> No cup holders on the dingo. :msp_sad:



wotzgoinon ???? Aussie named product n don't got no stubby older

beeeeee buggered:msp_sad:


----------



## sgreanbeans

I had a lady at a bid ask if she could pay for her work with food stamp cards, she had multiple. Ya know, since I take plastic and all. Amazing. 

I found it funny and kinda ironic that the system was down yesterday.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> I had a lady at a bid ask if she could pay for her work with food stamp cards, she had multiple. Ya know, since I take plastic and all. Amazing.
> 
> I found it funny and kinda ironic that the system was down yesterday.



I would love to see the hacker that got this site hack food stamps


----------



## treeman75

Red Amor said:


> wotzgoinon ???? Aussie named product n don't got no stubby older
> 
> beeeeee buggered:msp_sad:



I think you have had too many stubbies!


----------



## treeman75

Took the kids on a haunted hayrack ride last night at ponca state park. we went to a cook out at the campground with a friend of my wife.


----------



## treeman75

Driving home the cummins was getting20mpg.


----------



## Red Amor

treeman75 said:


> I think you have had too many stubbies!



Well looky there 
Is that the first time you've been wrong /


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Did a little trail hiking with my daughter and our dog Busta then took a ride up to the yard to check on everything,let the dog loose on the wood pile he loves it their must be 20 feral cats living in that pile he always chasing them but he ain't never gonna catch one though
















Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeman75

Red Amor said:


> Well looky there
> Is that the first time you've been wrong /



No, one time I thought I was wrong but I was right! LOL


----------



## treeman75

Spent the afternoon playing on my new toy.


----------



## deevo

Happy thanks giving to us Canadians!!! ate way too much tonight and have lots of turkey and deserts to last well into the week!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

I had to work yest. Wasn't feeling it , but with all the rain this had to get done , so what guys are cutting trees in the courtyard lets go smoke 10 ft away from them









got done this and a storm blowdown closing a road into a complex .


----------



## treeclimber101

Today we did longwood gardens





















I have a bunch if anyone wants some more I will throw a bunch more up


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## Red Amor

treeman75 said:


> No, one time I thought I was wrong but I was right! LOL



MUM YOUR BACK
haha 
I thought she was dead:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> I had to work yest. Wasn't feeling it , but with all the rain this had to get done , so what guys are cutting trees in the courtyard lets go smoke 10 ft away from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got done this and a storm blowdown closing a road into a complex .



What size morbark is that? Looks like a nice chipper i need something i can tow with my cummins and some chips in it my 250xp is still a little on the fat side. If i do tow it im going 25mph up hill with a load of chips.


----------



## treeclimber101

13" with the 115 cat .


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> 13" with the 115 cat .



I gotta try and make some makeshift chip box on my old girl to go get the small stuff. Dragging around an international and a big chipper for some jobs is just to much. I was even thinking about a 95xp bandit a little 9"

Im actually reading on here tonight because a guy wanted to know why something cost so much and insulted what we do as it was easy and any carnie could do it. Guy really pissed me off and i let him have it on the phone for a good 30 minutes and still feel my skull throbbing. Its mind boggling with insurance and workers comp what goes into this crap to have someone tell you anyone can do it ill find it cheaper gets me steam in. Worste part was he told me it in a long boring email that i had to read so i called him up to set things straight.

Certain things I just can't take being called and it's a thief and a liar. Never had to vent on here before but I was pacing in my house.


----------



## mattfr12

Jeff i see your lurkin at the bottom we started using Echo climbing saws and i have to say i really enjoy the little thing on the handle that wraps around the lower part of your hand. Really good power to i definitely prefer it over the 201 so far i just have to see how long it lasts. They were going for 400$ out the door at the paul bunyan show


----------



## jefflovstrom

mattfr12 said:


> Jeff i see your lurkin at the bottom we started using Echo climbing saws and i have to say i really enjoy the little thing on the handle that wraps around the lower part of your hand. Really good power to i definitely prefer it over the 201 so far i just have to see how long it lasts. They were going for 400$ out the door at the paul bunyan show



I dont like the air filter design,
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> I dont like the air filter design,
> Jeff



I love the side cover design tho for quick adjustments in the tree the chain brake doesn't come off its just that little piece of plastic. The power still has me impressed its the closest thing ive ran to a 200 since its death. As soon as i tried one at the show i was sold.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Today we did longwood gardens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch if anyone wants some more I will throw a bunch more up



Whats up with the stump? They could graft a little weeping cherry on that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to my great nieces 1st B-day, left with a pretty new Silky Sugoi for 20. My nieces boyfriend found it. He found it laying in the street. Hung it on the wall in his garage and forgot about it, till I show, and notice it. I don't care for them to much, scabbard is to big for me, but I couldn't let sit there and get used to cut plywood and paneling. Had to rescue it! Its pretty interesting to watch a bunch of church going folk mingle with a bunch of bi-sexual jugalo's, just saying. Can u say tension!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whats up with the stump? They could graft a little weeping cherry on that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Eddie, what about the pic with the leaders with some sort of brace on them, looks like they are holding the other?


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Jeff i see your lurkin at the bottom we started using Echo climbing saws and i have to say i really enjoy the little thing on the handle that wraps around the lower part of your hand. Really good power to i definitely prefer it over the 201 so far i just have to see how long it lasts. They were going for 400$ out the door at the paul bunyan show



Matt I got the new husky 540xp from the UK blows the doors off both those saws! My 200's are backups now! Really well built all around


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Matt I got the new husky 540xp from the UK blows the doors off both those saws! My 200's are backups now! Really well built all around



I ran one at the show but we still can't buy them


----------



## mattfr12

deevo said:


> Matt I got the new husky 540xp from the UK blows the doors off both those saws! My 200's are backups now! Really well built all around



Deevo you wanna do me a big favor. I can western union u or do a walmart money gram some $$ plus shipping for you to send me one? If not I understand time is always tight but man id love to own one.


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta do a small job for our recently retired local constable tomorrow. Funny, same guy that used to arrest us all the time. He says he'll have his wife, who's a pretty big time local real estate agent drum me up some work, since I gave him a good deal. He was giving me the skinny on how one of my competitors got busted for having an unregistered/uninsured chip truck. I used to work for the ####### a hundred years ago, and remembered working at this guys house for him back in the day. Further indication of just how far the mighty has fallen. Oh, well "say no to drugs". Lol


----------



## treeman75

Raining cats&dogs today


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Eddie, what about the pic with the leaders with some sort of brace on them, looks like they are holding the other?









they were more like telephone poles props on this scholar tree tree was huge and the date on the tree was 3/46


----------



## treeclimber101

The bonsai was pretty cool too , guy who was volunteering there was cool enough to really talk about how exactly they do them , I thought the bald cypress and the ginkgo tree was awesome but I didn't take a pic of it












for me I would need a week of just roaming that place to see what I wanted and talk to the people there , they can just talk and they will walk with and just bull#### . I was gonna go to the Morris arboretum but Longwood was pretty cool I haven't been there since 7th grade .


----------



## treeclimber101

Down by the tree house they had a 60 ft tulip that was probably 120 before a storm broke it in half they actually cut a barrel into the top and grafted another tulip onto it , some crazy things . My wife has them on a actual camera if I remember I will put up a few


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I gotta try and make some makeshift chip box on my old girl to go get the small stuff. Dragging around an international and a big chipper for some jobs is just to much. I was even thinking about a 95xp bandit a little 9"
> 
> Im actually reading on here tonight because a guy wanted to know why something cost so much and insulted what we do as it was easy and any carnie could do it. Guy really pissed me off and i let him have it on the phone for a good 30 minutes and still feel my skull throbbing. Its mind boggling with insurance and workers comp what goes into this crap to have someone tell you anyone can do it ill find it cheaper gets me steam in. Worste part was he told me it in a long boring email that i had to read so i called him up to set things straight.
> 
> Certain things I just can't take being called and it's a thief and a liar. Never had to vent on here before but I was pacing in my house.



Do commercial and leave that rat race behind , I get a work order , I do the work order , I get a check , not on the spot but soon enough and no flack . Repeat step 1through3 daily until the week is over !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Worked on west island today pretty cool place lots of mature trees. The biggest Ginkgo tree I've ever seen some real nice Beech trees also a Monkey Puzzle tree. I would hate to have to climb one of those.



























Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## deevo

mattfr12 said:


> Deevo you wanna do me a big favor. I can western union u or do a walmart money gram some $$ plus shipping for you to send me one? If not I understand time is always tight but man id love to own one.



I'll text you where I got it, it's from the. UK and they aren't a sponsor here! Times aren't tight here ! Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> I'll text you where I got it, it's from the. UK and they aren't a sponsor here! Times aren't tight here ! Lol



I dont get it. I ran one of these saws in ME a month ago at some guys house I was buying a jeep from.....


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> I dont get it. I ran one of these saws in ME a month ago at some guys house I was buying a jeep from.....



He might of got a demo from someone but they haven't been released in North America yet. What kinda jeep you buy?


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> He might of got a demo from someone but they haven't been released in North America yet. What kinda jeep you buy?



Another TJ wrangler. I use them for my tight plow routes in town. Picked up a brand new Fisher 6.9ft MM2 HD for $1750 this weekend too. My other TJ has a 7 something western surburbanite, not too fond of it in heavy stuff, but anything up to a 6-8 inch pass it gets through ok.


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> Another TJ wrangler. I use them for my tight plow routes in town. Picked up a brand new Fisher 6.9ft MM2 HD for $1750 this weekend too. My other TJ has a 7 something western surburbanite, not too fond of it in heavy stuff, but anything up to a 6-8 inch pass it gets through ok.



Cool, I have my 09 wrangler Sahara unlimited 4 dr and it's paid off... Gonna start modding it in spring ! 35's, lift and some other goodies! Had to wait because when we bought it new my kids had a hard time climbing up it.....they are 7&9 now so I can pull the trigger!


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Cool, I have my 09 wrangler Sahara unlimited 4 dr and it's paid off... Gonna start modding it in spring ! 35's, lift and some other goodies! Had to wait because when we bought it new my kids had a hard time climbing up it.....they are 7&9 now so I can pull the trigger!



Yeah, this one i just picked up is at the shop getting brakes and steering rebuilt. I already stripped out the interior so it will go straight to rhino liner after the shop. Its got a 4 inch lift and sits on 35's now. Ive driven the new jeeps and do not care for the 3.8 liter motor whatsoever. It doesnt. The newest versions this year have a bigger motor, but I havent rode in one yet. Tough to beat the venerable 4.0 straight 6. My other TJ is bone stock and handled the blizzard last year with surprising ease.

I will probably never not own a 4.0 TJ. Depending on what we get for snow this year, it's getting an SC kit in the spring and a new exterior paint job too.


----------



## tree MDS

Test post. Douchebags?

Oh, goody, I'm a "new member" now. Nice.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Hello? what is this place?


----------



## sgreanbeans

LOL, newb!


----------



## treeclimber101

Hey! Bye !


----------



## treeman75

Its up


----------



## sgreanbeans

Ahhhh this weather sucks. RAIN! Not hard enough to not go out, but enough to make it suck!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Ahhhh this weather sucks. RAIN! Not hard enough to not go out, but enough to make it suck!


 My new goal is finding something daily to be thankful for .


----------



## tree MDS

Linkbucks attack. Grr..


----------



## Pelorus

Yup, same here. Arrrrgh.
Link bucks is very attracted to this place.


----------



## treeclimber101

Got my CPR cert. re upped


----------



## Tree Pig

I am not sure I like the new format... but at least its back up.. MDS and 101 are both here so that rules out them being the cause of the shut down... I heard Darin has the same people that built Obamacares website working on the repairs. How you all been?


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> I am not sure I like the new format... but at least its back up.. MDS and 101 are both here so that rules out them being the cause of the shut down... I heard Darin has the same people that built Obamacares website working on the repairs. How you all been?


Are you the big climber on big bass woofers ? That's whst I picture you to look like in a tree , 2/3 lbs lighter then what the tree can support !


----------



## treeclimber101

Mine works awesome , no jinkbutt nuffin


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> Are you the big climber on big bass woofers ? That's whst I picture you to look like in a tree , 2/3 lbs lighter then what the tree can support !



nah man that guy is too small to be me... or you for that point. I am not sure if I like the idea of you closing your eyes and picturing me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

The fux this ****? Nobody tells me it's back up? Feelin the love here as shoes.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> The fux this ****? Nobody tells me it's back up? Feelin the love here as shoes.



What?? Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Lol. Look who's smiling face is in the new tree trader. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

My job today. Figured I'd sit on my ass for the last nice day of the week so I can take advantage of the rain, sleet, and snow blowing through these next two days and work my ass off in that ****. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

Tree Pig said:


> I am not sure I like the new format... but at least its back up.. MDS and 101 are both here so that rules out them being the cause of the shut down... I heard Darin has the same people that built Obamacares website working on the repairs. How you all been?


Yeah the website is kinda ****ed looking. I use tapatalk though on my phone and tablet and the layout is exactly the same for those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. Look who's smiling face is in the new tree trader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol. I wonder how much they charged him for that!! Lmao.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I wonder how much they charged him for that!! Lmao.







Yeah, tree trader is cool and all but once you've been in tci, it's like, "pfft, whatevs". Even still, old pic, nbd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Had a few rich people lighting there trees on fire trying to hear there back yard , burned the one side of this white pine real good









place is a real shack prolly only worth 2.5 million . Good people though


----------



## formationrx

HOOOOO!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

#%[email protected]! ?


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## Tree Pig

Who here is working tin the Ludlow Ma area and wants some work


----------



## Blakesmaster

That's a big stinking pile of nope right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> I am not sure I like the new format... but at least its back up.. MDS and 101 are both here so that rules out them being the cause of the shut down... I heard Darin has the same people that built Obamacares website working on the repairs. How you all been?



What up, Piggy?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> That's a big stinking pile of nope right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, not looking real great here either. I should be out in the yard pulling the flat tire off the front of my tractor (looks like it's gonna need a tube). Guess that can wait till tomorrow, if it has to. Long as it's ready for weekend warfare. lol. Tough life, this tree thing!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

blakesmaster said:


> Lol. Look who's smiling face is in the new tree trader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 He was in last months issue too


----------



## treeclimber101

Funny thing tree trader doesn't trade trees ! They "sell " trucks and equip. Me I am just sitting in the truck watching cold rain fall



few diehard scapers doing leaves and trimming I may take a cat nap


----------



## treeclimber101

That pic of Daniel makes him look pretentious but we all know that's not the truth at all .


----------



## treeclimber101

I found Chong



he's hiding in MT laurel NJ doing leaf cleanups


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Funny thing tree trader doesn't trade trees ! They "sell " trucks and equip. Me I am just sitting in the truck watching cold rain fall
> 
> 
> 
> few diehard scapers doing leaves and trimming I may take a cat nap


Doing the same over here






Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Doing the same over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


This is more tiring then work , I am not a happy camper , these guys keep looking at us like were bums , but they look like they got some soggy asses , fat Chong is just walking through the flower beds like Godzilla stomping all the perennials to **** and his blower is so caked with leaves he has now resorted to shushing them forward with the blower hose !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> This is more tiring then work , I am not a happy camper , these guys keep looking at us like were bums , but they look like they got some soggy asses , fat Chong is just walking through the flower beds like Godzilla stomping all the perennials to **** and his blower is so caked with leaves he has now resorted to shushing them forward with the blower hose !


Yea it's like watching paint dry . Just got a chuckle out of your Tommy Chong /Godzilla comment too funny


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

Then we got this dude



who's too cheap to pay chongs boss and basically has been raking circles jamming out with his mid 90s Sony Walkman , I guess his wife is in the house cause Cosby ain't quitting the leaf cleanup he'd rather get soaked then listen to her **** LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

I should get on the leaf cleanup too. Back yard is a disaster. Just not too keen on shoveling up all the soggy piles of dogs hit certain is hidden under there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yea it's like watching paint dry . Just got a chuckle out of your Tommy Chong /Godzilla comment too funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


If you examine this dudes pants closely , he has prepared half way for the flash flood warning that has just been issued



these guys are looking like I may be the "LA MIGRA" with my flash going off from inside the truck


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I should get on the leaf cleanup too. Back yard is a disaster. Just not too keen on shoveling up all the soggy piles of dogs hit certain is hidden under there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take ya ten minutes , just mow that **** ! Lazy mustafa has anyone else noticed that the "f " word is completely I uncensored ! Darin got some tweaking to do


----------



## treeclimber101

Then I got my wife texting me saying my 9 year old is riding his electric razor scooter in my house and just put a hole in the bathroom door . That kid is gonna buy me a door fo sure


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Going to look at a big maintenance job for next year. It would be real nice to get. Got a road clearance gig for tomorrow with sub contracted flaggers ( flagger force). Hope to knock it out faster then I think. Everything stays as long as its off the road.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Going to look at a big maintenance job for next year. It would be real nice to get. Got a road clearance gig for tomorrow with sub contracted flaggers ( flagger force). Hope to knock it out faster then I think. Everything stays as long as its off the road.


Flagged force . Sounds like a group of paramilitary hostages negotiators ! Are they ?


----------



## NCTREE

justice at it's finest

http://articles.mcall.com/2013-11-0...0131104_1_two-armed-robbers-gun-carrier-adams


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> What up, Piggy?




just porking along


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No just a company that all they do is flag traffic. $518.40 for two guys, truck, and signage / cones for the day. They are respnsible for setup / tear down and all traffic patterns. If there is a accident or whatever its on there insurance.


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel bad charging good money just to knock off the regrowth of less then a foot , LOL







another shack in the woods , well this guy is some dude in Walmart somehow


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Take ya ten minutes , just mow that **** ! Lazy mustafa has anyone else noticed that the "f " word is completely I uncensored ! Darin got some tweaking to do


Well, I ain't gonna just mow over the **** like some sorta scumbag, Eddie. I gotta walk in that yard. Decided to take tomortow off as well so maybe I will get to it then. Thanks for your concern. What you think of this little ride? Seems priced to sell. Looooootttta life left in it to. Gonna halfta get forward controls instead of just those pegs.
http://binghamton.craigslist.org/mcy/4127307957.html


----------



## treeclimber101

Seems legit. .


----------



## treeclimber101

I didn't mean mow the dogs **** either , I meant mow the leaves . I would however throw on the backpack and blow the **** into the lake or river whatever you got back there .


----------



## treeclimber101

Tough being a dog laying in front of the fire eating a bone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

big bad wood on tonight. Gonna get the popcorn ready


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Tough being a dog laying in front of the fire eating a bone


****in spoiled rotten little poopers...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Spent the day on the phone with the state, get a nasty gram about taxes with a big bill to go with it. Bout had a heart attack. Thank god for reasonable people. They had me down making a bunch more than I do. I wish I made the amount the tried taxing me for, LOL. BUT I DON'T.


----------



## sgreanbeans

U guys got really nice homes, sweet. I live in a beat up old box, built by Missouri hillbilly's like a million years ago. Square head nails and such. I want to buy a new home, but I am right in the middle of the city with a freaking AWESOME 2 acre yard. Have all my gear here and am grandfathered in, as far as having the business here. When it becomes ours (left to my wife when her parents are gone) I'm going to smash this place into the ground and start over. Wish I had a big tree to drop on it!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I gave Blakes a rainbow.


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> U guys got really nice homes, sweet. I live in a beat up old box, built by Missouri hillbilly's like a million years ago. Square head nails and such. I want to buy a new home, but I am right in the middle of the city with a freaking AWESOME 2 acre yard. Have all my gear here and am grandfathered in, as far as having the business here. When it becomes ours (left to my wife when her parents are gone) I'm going to smash this place into the ground and start over. Wish I had a big tree to drop on it!


Thanks. To be honest I'd rather a setup like yours. My place is nice inside now that I've fixed it after the flood but I'm stuck on less than a quarter acre lot with neighbors up my ass. Place didn't even have a driveway till I put one in last year. And don't even get me started on the damn home owners association. Need to lay new decking on the front porch, think I could use pressure treated? Nope, has to be tongue and groove, painted hardwood. $$$$$$$$


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wont ever live in a place were they tell me what I can and cant do. F that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

[quote MDS, post: 4550158, member: 15285"]Lol. I gave Blakes a rainbow.[/quote]
Lol, there's almost too many options. I think I called you old but I'm not sure.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wont ever live in a place were they tell me what I can and cant do. F that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I used to think the same way but ya gotta do what you gotta do. Couldn't afford a place in the middle of nowhere and I was DONE with the shitty apartment scene. For as much as I ***** about it the association has done quite a bit of good since forming. They secure a lot of grants for the village by maintaining the historical status and they've kept the scumbag landlords from turning every large, old house into 4 family apartments.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. To be honest I'd rather a setup like yours. My place is nice inside now that I've fixed it after the flood but I'm stuck on less than a quarter acre lot with neighbors up my ass. Place didn't even have a driveway till I put one in last year. And don't even get me started on the damn home owners association. Need to lay new decking on the front porch, think I could use pressure treated? Nope, has to be tongue and groove, painted hardwood. $$$$$$$$


My wife bought me a acre for my 32 birthday , my neighbor was paying taxes on this land locked piece of woods , 2 K now we have a kick ass piece of property and the taxes are like 150 a year .


----------



## treeclimber101

bout to sit this ***** down


----------



## treeclimber101

Faced up my tree made the bottom cut and the tree cut loose on me full if water soaked me through my pants and long johns and it's cold today , water smelled like a horse took a cold squirt on me






all the way to my #*#*#s lol


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Faced up my tree made the bottom cut and the tree cut loose on me full if water soaked me through my pants and long johns and it's cold today , water smelled like a horse took a cold squirt on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the way to my #*#*#s lol


Hate when that happens the smell of that stagnant water NFG 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my row job done in half the time I thought. Sweet.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Shitty day/week no doubt but had a few beers with my buds after work


----------



## mckeetree

I slipped and fell at a customer's house early this AM and I don't know what I did to my hip but #### does that thing hurt.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I slipped and fell at a customer's house early this AM and I don't know what I did to my hip but #### does that thing hurt.


What up dawg?


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> What up dawg?



Trying to drink this sore hip thing away.


----------



## treeclimber101

Awe no ? That is not what the weekend should be. Should be drinking/smoking for fun . But sometimes it happens , hope ya feel better


----------



## Blakesmaster

mckeetree said:


> Trying to drink this sore hip thing away.


I'm trying to drink my mother in law away. Good luck to both of us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Good luck to you both !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Took down big ol Black Oak today lots of targets to avoid,two green houses an old underground wine cellar and the usual stuff also had some old ass lightning protection in it.






























Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## Blakesmaster

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Took down big ol Black Oak today lots of targets to avoid,two green houses an old underground wine cellar and the usual stuff also had some old ass lightning protection in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


Good work there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

One of the hackberrys we removed today had a huge hollow spot.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> One of the hackberrys we removed today had a huge hollow spot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Good work there LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Took down big ol Black Oak today lots of targets to avoid,two green houses an old underground wine cellar and the usual stuff also had some old ass lightning protection in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


Ya got some lunch money in copper there 150ft of 3/8


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> Faced up my tree made the bottom cut and the tree cut loose on me full if water soaked me through my pants and long johns and it's cold today , water smelled like a horse took a cold squirt on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the way to my #*#*#s lol


Did that the first part of the year, cutting the base of a oak that had split. I was cutting into it, it was hot as hell out and i am like what is that smell. Anyway i got all wet and smelled like swamp water just in time for the homeowner to come out and see how things were going. I looked like i had just pissed my pants from all that water.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks. To be honest I'd rather a setup like yours. My place is nice inside now that I've fixed it after the flood but I'm stuck on less than a quarter acre lot with neighbors up my ass. Place didn't even have a driveway till I put one in last year. And don't even get me started on the damn home owners association. Need to lay new decking on the front porch, think I could use pressure treated? Nope, has to be tongue and groove, painted hardwood. $$$$$$$$


 I have some crappy neighbors up the street. Drunks, always trying to cause me problems. I do tree work for free for the neighbors I like. Pisses the drunks off as I wont do chit for them, even if they offered a coin, I would say no. I can bring bulk wood here, have a massive pile of split wood, have a massive ravine on the backside that I can dump chips, but only when I need to . Have all my stuff right behind my house on the back 40, covered by the camera's. Can walk over to the monitor and see everything and anyone out back. Lots of room and I am legal! Nice little garage with a wood stove. But the houses sucks! Just old and cobbled together. My wifes grandpa worked at a lumber yard for years, he would bring home scrap and damaged products, stock it up and when he had enough, he would build a new addition. I looked at gutting them out with my brother, who is a builder. He, after we opened up some areas, just shook his head and said it would be cheaper to build new than to fix. House down the street,it's built out of pallets, no joke. Took a big oak to the head back in the 70's, didn't even hurt it, tree busted over the peak of the house. Seen pics of it, freakin tough old homes, but super ugly and out dated! Electrical outlets in the strangest places? Would kill for a nice kitchen! With a dishwasher............


----------



## sgreanbeans

Re-organized my office yesterday, found a box of Boas safety glasses and a package of Atlas small sticky gloves...........BONUS! Now if I could just find all my new ear buds...........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

There is alot of houses around where I live that were built that way. Most of the houses were just summer cabins. Our house had 2x4 rafters for a flat roof. Should have been 2x8 at least. To get thw roof slope they ripped the 2x4 on a slant from 3.5" to 1.5". Cant believe it held the big snows we got. Some of the siding was pallet lumber. Redid it all now. Just makes you laugh when you think about it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Well .... Today we worked at this shack










putting five dead as hell oaks to bed , got done did a flawless job and I spilled 2 gallons of mix on the drive at the gate



all that hard work for nothing . To spend 2 hours on my hands and knees cleaning the driveway , thank god it's just a baptist parish house . I am sure they got some comical video of me freaking out throwing stuff all over there yard . I was irate to say the least , lesson of the day keep the gas in the trailer


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That sucks.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Few more pics






on tree fell down crushed the fence allowing the deer in , they destroyed about 20K in trees and plants , eating them rutting and basically eating every koi in the pond I think the wild cats did that or maybe a herring


----------



## treeclimber101

fence sections are original iron topped with some kinda cast cross that cost about 500 a section


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Well .... Today we worked at this shack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting five dead as hell oaks to bed , got done did a flawless job and I spilled 2 gallons of mix on the drive at the gate
> 
> 
> 
> all that hard work for nothing . To spend 2 hours on my hands and knees cleaning the driveway , thank god it's just a baptist parish house . I am sure they got some comical video of me freaking out throwing stuff all over there yard . I was irate to say the least , lesson of the day keep the gas in the trailer


See you are working in the ghetto again, they pay you with food stamps lol


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## NCTREE

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> See you are working in the ghetto again, they pay you with food stamps lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


Sometimes those rich are the cheapest bastards out there. I fired a few in the past. want you to fly like superman and pay you in dog treats/


----------



## treeclimber101

This is one of four "church" properties . This is a parish house used for people who visit with the church from other states or countries , I've been there a lot recently I just picked it up they pay well but it's slow for a PO , they don't move any faster then god allows I guess . I can't say who owns it but they are well known enough that at least half of you would know them by name .


----------



## gorman

$500 a section! Don't let me near those! I ended up paying $1000 for sullying a section that retails for 50 bucks.


----------



## Pelorus

That koi pond looks like a moat around that parish McMansion.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Went to a wedding today,real interesting group of people,the bride was 6 foot plus blonde blue eyed Nordic looking and the groom was 6'6 Haitian the chick whiter than snow and guy dark as nite. The menu was a little weird it had snake to choose from and no I didn't try it lol.My wife and daughter had a good time tearing up the dance floor. My daughter had fun with the chocolate fountain for sure.









Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

It passes through the inside sitting area , and that an official mansion , the "MC " is the garage section which is 3xs the size of my house ! I want in there bad I heard its beautiful and all natural wood and real stained glass windows . All of it , surprisingly there is only 2 TVs


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Went to a wedding today,real interesting group of people,the bride was 6 foot plus blonde blue eyed Nordic looking and the groom was 6'6 Haitian the chick whiter than snow and guy dark as nite. The menu was a little weird it had snake to choose from and no I didn't try it lol.My wife and daughter had a good time tearing up the dance floor. My daughter had fun with the chocolate fountain for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


Good looking family man , congrats .


----------



## mckeetree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Went to a wedding today,real interesting group of people,the bride was 6 foot plus blonde blue eyed Nordic looking and the groom was 6'6 Haitian the chick whiter than snow and guy dark as nite. The menu was a little weird it had snake to choose from and no I didn't try it lol.My wife and daughter had a good time tearing up the dance floor. My daughter had fun with the chocolate fountain for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP




Sounds like a good place for a David Allan Coe tune.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah! This new setup's different... Not sure I'm gonna be using the rainbow(???) button much! LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I downloaded tapatalk on my phone. Its pretty easy to use.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Pig

mckeetree said:


> Trying to drink this sore hip thing away.



I drank some sore back pain away last night... now I have to try and drink a headache away.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Tree Pig said:


> I drank some sore back pain away last night... now I have to try and drink a headache away.


Sounds like a vicious cycle better you than me lol. 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## Tree Pig

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Sounds like a vicious cycle better you than me lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP



Nah man not a cycle... cycle would indicate that drinking the headache away causes back pain... which it does not, as we all know drinking a headache away only inflames the pain in the ass (wife)... wait a minute... you may be on to something... supporting the pain in the ass causes back pain which I drank away causing a headache, which I drank away, which inflamed the PITA... But no matter how much I drink, she is still here. Ah well I guess its a good thing I still love the PITA I married or more so she still loves me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> Nah man not a cycle... cycle would indicate that drinking the headache away causes back pain... which it does not, as we all know drinking a headache away only inflames the pain in the ass (wife)... wait a minute... you may be on to something... supporting the pain in the ass causes back pain which I drank away causing a headache, which I drank away, which inflamed the PITA... But no matter how much I drink, she is still here. Ah well I guess its a good thing I still love the PITA I married or more so she still loves me.


It a shame your a cop because I've "heard" smoking grass is so much better , no hangover no impairment other then thinking your doing 80 where in turn is prolly 25 mph you like people no anger and basically it just rocks ! But I wouldn't know because i am busy not being be fun .


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> It a shame your a cop because I've "heard" smoking grass is so much better , no hangover no impairment other then thinking your doing 80 where in turn is prolly 25 mph you like people no anger and basically it just rocks ! But I wouldn't know because i am busy not being be fun .


I heard smoking weed makes you grow tits and lactate but don't take my word for it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Just pulled the snowplow out and winterized the boat. Now I'm going to do nothing but put my size 13 feet up and watch the back of my eyelids for an hour or 2.


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> I heard smoking weed makes you grow tits and lactate but don't take my word for it.


It may have you on Sunday blowing the leaves" off "your trees instead of watching football LOL . As far as the tits are concerned yea potheads grow titties !


----------



## beerbelly

Drank beer & listed stuff on ebay. Raining here.


----------



## Pelorus

Interminable crappy weather is getting me psyched up for Expo.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> It may have you on Sunday blowing the leaves" off "your trees instead of watching football LOL . As far as the tits are concerned yea potheads grow titties !



See your running around posting rainbows now your admitting to blowing some dude name Leaves.


----------



## Guran

It´s fathers day! I was visiting my parents with my wife and children. My wife was driving so I got the Cognac to the coffe and some red vine to the steak. Sitting here with a big smile on my face.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tree Pig said:


> See your running around posting rainbows now your admitting to blowing some dude name Leaves.


Wow !


----------



## sgreanbeans

I tell ya, if it wasn't for bad luck, 2 weeks ago, wife tears her ankle up, laid up, probably going to need surgery. Middle son smashed hand with big log after slipping on the dump trailer while working in rain. Today! We go out to do a commercial job (no employees in parking lot) Rock it out big time. On way home, get on a road called Utica Ridge. (we dumped both trailer and bucket truck on way in) Get to a section of the road where they recently did repairs. Truck and chipper start bouncing over the uneven patches that are starting to heave. Look in the mirror and the chipper is bouncing at least a foot off the ground. Then I feel something drag, like a brake. Look in mirror and it looks like I am doing a hole shot, leaving a black mark and rolling smoke. I dip into a gas station and see that it is the chipper. At first it looked like the bead broke a little and let air out. So I pull up to the air pump and as my nephew Steven is filling it up, I look under and see that the leaf spring is broke Are u flipping kidding me! So I nurse is 4 miles home, smoking the tire all the way. Leaving a black mark all the way. I made it home tho! Tire is about down to the wear marks and that sucks, they are pretty new.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sounds like you have my luck. You think its gonna get better but never seems too. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

I'm sayin, I have a bunch of work and have not been real productive in the last few week's, not good. Thought I would have mad stacks at the moment. Its sane, not mad .............my stack. Was going to buy a AR-15 package at Gander Mounting the week, not now!


----------



## ducaticorse

Bought a restored 84 cj with a fresh ford 302 in it. Needed this like a hole in the head, but couldn't pass up the price. It was FAR less than the sticker on the windshield.


----------



## OLD OAK

sgreanbeans said:


> I'm sayin, I have a bunch of work and have not been real productive in the last few week's, not good. Thought I would have mad stacks at the moment. Its sane, not mad .............my stack. Was going to buy a AR-15 package at Gander Mounting the week, not now!


2 Of mine. We have a total of 6 in my home.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have a rock river varmint rifle with the 24" bull barrel. The things a tack driver out to 700 yards. I put a burris black diamond 8.5 x32x50 scope that I took off my ar50 (when I sold it) on it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel like the odd man out all I have are bats and axes behind my doors , and a few socks filled with rocks and broken glass . I should consider a more humane wAy of dealing with someone entering my home , like a rifle . When my daughter was 2 a man entered my home , I jumped off the couch and drop kicked my front with him halfway through it LOL turns out he was my neighbors insurance guy . I felt slightly bad but he didn't knock he just entered


----------



## OLD OAK

Yesterday getting ready for paint and today i turned it white.


----------



## OLD OAK

I don't know why it double all the pictures


----------



## OLD OAK

Finished the half top for my dump truck. Made it so i can remove it with the crane when i need to. Would have been a lot easier to just weld it on but i need to use the truck for other things at times and the top would have been in the way. Thinking of making another half to go behind this one so when can have a full chip truck when needed. That's the little chipper behind the truck brush bandit 9 inch, just got it back from the dealer, had a bad injector. Now i have 2 chippers.


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> It may have you on Sunday blowing the leaves" off "your trees instead of watching football LOL . As far as the tits are concerned yea potheads grow titties !


Don't forget wash the chipper, sharpen the saws, recoil the rope, resharpen the saws, etc, etc.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> View attachment 318117
> Bought a restored 84 cj with a fresh ford 302 in it. Needed this like a hole in the head, but couldn't pass up the price. It was FAR less than the sticker on the windshield.


That is a sweet freakin Jeep! I had a bunch of people following the black mark last night. A 4 mile one! It looks like a burnout instead of a what happened. So I bet they where a bunch of young guys trying to find the hot rod that did it. LMAO! Bet they where disappointed when they seen the bucket truck and chipper!


----------



## treeclimber101

I just got down outta this dead red oak , eat lunch and to take a **** and a goat pops into the bathroom










was gonn look for peanut butter but she has nasty sharp teeth


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I just got down outta this dead red oak , eat lunch and to take a **** and a goat pops into the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was gonn look for peanut butter but she has nasty sharp teeth


You are a sick puppy lol


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

We put all the pieces littered around the goats pen to climb all over



I feel Like NC tree working in ol mcdonalds pasture


----------



## deevo

Crane removal we did last week 40 tn crane. One big branch ... Where you see the tear on the one pick went through the roof last week in a wind storm we had and the homeowner got us to remove the rest of the tree..... Which we gladly did!.


----------



## deevo

We went big as possible and got the 2 main trunks, took a few logs home for future projects! Started this one a bit late, gets dark way to early now!


----------



## OLD OAK

deevo said:


> Crane removal we did last week 40 tn crane. One big branch ... Where you see the tear on the one pick went through the roof last week in a wind storm we had and the homeowner got us to remove the rest of the tree..... Which we gladly did!.View attachment 318220
> View attachment 318221


Looking good. What do you do about driveways and that crane? I would be scared to park that on that paver driveway.


----------



## deevo

OLD OAK said:


> Looking good. What do you do about driveways and that crane? I would be scared to park that on that paver driveway.


Alturna mats and that interlocks been there for a long long time so it's super stable, crane owner made that call! We always put the mats down on ashpalt, concretes usually fine to set up on. Better to be safe then sorry and throw down the alturna mats! Usually carry 10 with the mini. You can see the one pic we set up the outriggers on the sidewalk and the other on the road and soon as he jacks them up it's taking up the pressure of the cranes weight


----------



## OLD OAK

deevo said:


> Alturna mats and that interlocks been there for a long long time so it's super stable, crane owner made that call! We always put the mats down on ashpalt, concretes usually fine to set up on. Better to be safe then sorry and throw down the alturna mats! Usually carry 10 with the mini. You can see the one pic we set up the outriggers on the sidewalk and the other on the road and soon as he jacks them up it's taking up the pressure of the cranes weight


Yes i can see in 1 pic that big ****ing crane is parked ON the pavers, that is why i asked. With a crane that big you would thing you could just park in 15 more feet over in the street and not have to worry about the driveway but what the **** do i know i just post dumb **** on what i did today.


----------



## deevo

OLD OAK said:


> Yes i can see in 1 pic that big ****ing crane is parked ON the pavers, that is why i asked. With a crane that big you would thing you could just park in 15 more feet over in the street and not have to worry about the driveway but what the **** do i know i just post dumb **** on what i did today.


Yeah I thought that also but we didn't want to block both lanes of traffic and ruffle anyone's feathers.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Could have murdered my son yesterday, working on the chipper, getting the broken spring off, tell him to jump in my F-250 and back up to it so we can hook to it to provide stability as I am trying to break the bolt's. What does he do, drive straight into the back of my bucket truck, tearing the chit out of my front end. wtf. Guess he didn't see THE BIG WHITE FREAKING TRUCK SITTING THERE. Black cloud please drop down so I can get my hands on you and choke the chit out of you. Hired a newb, mechanic, my age, shop he worked at shut down due to bad economy. No one is hiring so he was sitting at home, doing side work here and there, whenever he can. Don't know jack about tree work but can fix anything. Big mofo, country boy. Training starts today here at the yard. Hope this works as I just canned my middle son. Oh, BTW, same son wrecked my F-150 the night before. No, no dope or beer, texting and girls. 5g's in damage in less than 12 hours. He is now banned from driving............anything. I love my son, would kill in the blink of an eye, to protect him and his brothers. But some times, I just want to smack the chit out of him. Kids.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

This fall has been hell for me. I have had so much equipment break. Soon there will be nithing to break. I hope anyway

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Brothers in pain.


----------



## sgreanbeans

what really sucks is, I have tons of work. Not sure where the 1. come from?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mailman ????

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I've had pretty good luck with the equipment this year. Other than a chipper clutch and another three or four grand into the bucket. Of course then yesterday we noticed it started smoking all the sudden. Hopefully it was just running rich or something. I wouldn't mind getting that 454 I have built for it though.. if it came to it, that is.


----------



## tree MDS

Not mention the usual blown hydraulic line here and there, just to keep things lively.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wish that's all I had break. Broken grinder track, grinder clutch and pressure plate and bearings, $8k in repairs to my new to me chip truck and it still isnt right. New tranny in my 2500 dodge. New skid loader windshield. And probably some I forgot to.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Bummer, 2tree. Holy crap, people are miserable today!! We had our first little dusting of snow. Maybe that's it. All I can think of. Feel like I should stay in before I feed into it and kill someone. Lol.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Did some notch and watch work at the golf course this morning .






now I'm going to prune some slick as owl chit Oaks should be fun.


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## sgreanbeans

Fixed my leaf spring on the chipper and heading out today with the new guy. Hope he works out. Had several people call about the job, some of these guys...........wow. Don't think they read the add. Either no license or wont pass a background/drug test. Pretty sure one of them was drunk when I talked to him! Couple younger guys sound promising, but I know where they came from and I am afraid of bad habits. Think I will try and teach this guy from scratch and see how it goes. Also think I have a highly skilled climber dude coming into town soon. He has been away from here taking care of some personal things, but he is a OG on AS. Looking forward to having someone I trust and can leave to run the show. Working in da hood today, client rental rehab project, going heavily armed.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Need to replace the rusted oil pain on my 2500 truck cause its leaking. Only get thw parts from the dealer. There goes another $1000

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

At least you don't have to pull the engine to replace it like on a 7.3


----------



## Blakesmaster

Access shot ( yesterday )





Crane shot ( about halfway through )




Log truck shot ( 4K lbs )





Four loads of chips. Two loads of wood. Stump day, fun day tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> At least you don't have to pull the engine to replace it like on a 7.3


You dont have to pull thw engine but yoi do have to pull the tranny

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Access shot ( yesterday )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crane shot ( about halfway through )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log truck shot ( 4K lbs )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four loads of chips. Two loads of wood. Stump day, fun day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I want a grapple truck like yours bad. You wanna sell it. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Man I want a grapple truck like yours bad. You wanna sell it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is pretty useful. It may only go out once or twice a week but when it goes it makes money. But then there's the $2,600 in tires I had to spend on it a few weeks ago. If and when I sell it I'll let you know but I wouldn't hold your breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Hold the eff on... I called dibs on that truck the day after you bought it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Hold the eff on... I called dibs on that truck the day after you bought it!!!!!!!!!


Sorry I got first dibs now.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

I found my grapple truck on truck paper. I got kinda lucky and took a chance on buying an older truck. I flew to texas one day and checked the truck out and bought it and flew back the next day, they delivered the truck. I took the truck to my mechanic for inspection and all it needed was some brake work. The only thing I have done to it this year was replacing some hoses. Shop around for a few months and you will find one.


----------



## treeman75




----------



## ducaticorse

I have a 28T with my name on it first of the year, I can wait on a brush truck till Spring anyway I suppose. Not that he's ever gonna sell that thing!


----------



## OLD OAK

Killed some trees today, 1 oak, 2 maple and 1 pine. All wood large stayed and i chipped the smaller stuff. Cold and windy day. Pine was thin and tall, a few time the wind gusted so hard i had to give that pine a good hug to keep from being blown off my spikes. Ground all stumps. 3 people, 5 hrs and good $$


----------



## formationrx

swamped... removed a huge sweet gum over a rich house... 2 dead maple removals over a ranch house... new tires on chipper.... shaped 2 monster mulberries... pruned a ####load of small of ornamentals and fruits... trying to keep up and hoping the weather holds... got another overgrown mulberry friday... a cranker spruce next week... then pruning jap maples.... then hedgework.... then oaks up a driveway in the foothills... then plums and cherries....i could go on and on... 
i want to bust it out before the rain starts and dont stop...


----------



## jefflovstrom

OLD OAK said:


> Killed some trees today, 1 oak, 2 maple and 1 pine. All wood large stayed and i chipped the smaller stuff. Cold and windy day. Pine was thin and tall, a few time the wind gusted so hard i had to give that pine a good hug to keep from being blown off my spikes. Ground all stumps. 3 people, 5 hrs and good $$View attachment 318461
> View attachment 318462
> View attachment 318463
> View attachment 318464
> View attachment 318465




Nice,,Hat's off. Your photographer must be your best friend to be able to not take pic's of no PPE,, In the first pic, the climber don't even have a head.
Anyway,, god job.
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice,,Hat's off. Your photographer must be your best friend to be able to not take pic's of no PPE,, In the first pic, the climber don't even have a head.
> Anyway,, god job.
> Jeff


Now if you cant see my head in the first pic how do you know if i did not have my helmet on ? ------ Ok you are correct i did not have on on today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yep, gotta have PPE. Cool pics, but please delete. Gotta set the example bro.


----------



## tree MDS

I say if the guy wants to risk getting himself clobbered, good luck to him. 

I just got a new petzl. I can hardly even tell its on. I went with the white this time. Bossman style. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oh, I always thought white was for head ahole.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Oh, I always thought white was for head ahole.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


There's an example that not assholes where white



I wear my **** into the store , or the pizza joint at lunch ! Safety first old oak , once you put on all your armor then you can act a fool !


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta protect that ugly ass mug!! I mean god forbid it should get smashed by a log or something!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

I'd steal your girlfriend guaranteed !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> There's an example that not assholes where white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear my **** into the store , or the pizza joint at lunch ! Safety first old oak , once you put on all your armor then you can act a fool !


Kinda looks like a **** suckin face there.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Kinda looks like a **** suckin face there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Not sure what type of faces you're used to putting your **** into but that was the last thing I thought when I saw that ugly ass mug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

25 minutes of work for an hours pay , I felt bad on this one . Bet ya can't find my stump


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Dont feel bad. The next job may take you twice as long as planned for half the pay. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Big bad wood tonight and not just in my pants.....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Big bad wood tonight and not just in my pants.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


And that's how I know yer gay


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> And that's how I know yer gay


Takes one to know one. Funny thing is you got excited when you read about my big bad wood. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If anyone is looking for a used 200t saw, here is one for a good price. 
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4183554224.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Expo today! 
Mucho good stuff, and nice to meet up with a couple of guys that post here.


----------



## rtsims

Man have I missed this place. Don't know how long the sites been back up and running, but I'm glad it is. 
Boring day today. Maintenance work and cleaned out the shop, oh and moved my lazy boy in.


----------



## Grace Tree

More easy duty today lifting widow cleaners. A guy called and told me he just put a notch in his tree and now he's afraid it might hit the house. Come right away. I told him I couldn't get there until the end of next week and he'd better call someone else. Be interested in how that came out.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rtsims said:


> Man have I missed this place. Don't know how long the sites been back up and running, but I'm glad it is.
> Boring day today. Maintenance work and cleaned out the shop, oh and moved my lazy boy in. View attachment 318538
> View attachment 318538
> View attachment 318539


I hope someday to have a nice shop like that


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Man have I missed this place. Don't know how long the sites been back up and running, but I'm glad it is.
> Boring day today. Maintenance work and cleaned out the shop, oh and moved my lazy boy in. View attachment 318538
> View attachment 318538
> View attachment 318539


Your shop is the **** ! Niceeeeeeee I would move in to it . I would !


----------



## rtsims

2treeornot2tree said:


> I hope someday to have a nice shop like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I'm extremely fortunate. My dad is a retired seed farmer and this shop used to be filled with baged seed ready to be shipped off. 
Hopefully some day I will have enough equipment to fill the whole shop. Wishfull thinking I suppose. 
I even get to keep the wood pile out of the rain


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rtsims said:


> I'm extremely fortunate. My dad is a retired seed farmer and this shop used to be filled with baged seed ready to be shipped off. View attachment 318540
> Hopefully some day I will have enough equipment to fill the whole shop. Wishfull thinking I suppose.
> I even get to keep the wood pile out of the rainView attachment 318541


Only problem with that is its more stuff to brake.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

Had my buddy Mike come up with his crane. 
Unfortunately we couldn't do the original job. So we ended up doing the back up job. Two leaning maples over a muddy creek. The larger one was hung up in another tree. 
Riding the ball made quick work of these trees. (and much safer).
Bonus was moving the logs out of the creek to the driveway where they could be bucked into firewood.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thats a good idea how to haul the mini. Saves on a trailer.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

Y


2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats a good idea how to haul the mini. Saves on a trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yup, no ramps required 

Had him bring his mini up for the original job. My mini developed an oil leak last week. Think it's the valve cover gasket. New gasket is in at the Kubota dealer. Just have to find time to pick it up.


----------



## NCTREE

go out of town for the day, come home and there's a manhunt in my backyard for some black dude with dreads who almost killed a cop and fled from police in his tractor trailer truck. He's been on the lose since ten this morning. He is lost in the woods somewhere around here so i'm on high alert locked and loaded.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> go out of town for the day, come home and there's a manhunt in my backyard for some black dude with dreads who almost killed a cop and fled from police in his tractor trailer truck. He's been on the lose since ten this morning. He is lost in the woods somewhere around here so i'm on high alert locked and loaded.


Dont shoot yourself in the foot.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Loose ........ Or lose ?!?


----------



## treeman75

I have a new helmet, its a petzl. They sent me one of the older models that doesnt have the centerfit adjustment. It seems like I cant get it adjusted right. Does anyone know if the centerfit works better.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I have a new helmet, its a petzl. They sent me one of the older models that doesnt have the centerfit adjustment. It seems like I cant get it adjusted right. Does anyone know if the centerfit works better.



I would say you might have better luck with the centerfit system. There's two adjusters (one on each side). The first thing I noticed about that hat is I can kinda see the straps out of the corner of my eyes, but used to it now (not that bad). That and the chin strap doesn't seem to hold its adjustment as well. The vents are cool though, just slide them open and closed. No more removing them, like my old vent.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have the same helmet with the clear visor. The visors great.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have the same helmet with the clear visor. The visors great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Clear visor? Haven't seen this yet. Maybe you can put up a selfie for us?? Lol.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have the same helmet with the clear visor. The visors great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Me too , any good ways of getting sap off of the visor 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## sgreanbeans

R


NCTREE said:


> go out of town for the day, come home and there's a manhunt in my backyard for some black dude with dreads who almost killed a cop and fled from police in his tractor trailer truck. He's been on the lose since ten this morning. He is lost in the woods somewhere around here so i'm on high alert locked and loaded.


Reminds me of living in El Cajon, would come home and there would be helicopters flying over head telling people that there is a madman on the loose, get inside, lock your doors. So warm and fuzzy.


----------



## sgreanbeans

In Iowa, we dont have that sort of thing, we just have dudes that cut up their wives with chainsaws and stab their girlfriend , 60-70 times, burn their kids in school yards, ya know, mild sort's of stuff.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

sgreanbeans said:


> In Iowa, we dont have that sort of thing, we just have dudes that cut up their wives with chainsaws and stab their girlfriend , 60-70 times, burn their kids in school yards, ya know, mild sort's of stuff.


And I thought New York was bad ima stay outta Iowa 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

Handled my trees today like a boss !


----------



## Groundman One

Good day today. One funky maple, broken 10' up and leaning into another maple over the neighbours house. A little rope work and the Porta-Wrap took care of that. After that, a few one shot maples, nothing big. Everything bucked up for firewood.

The second job was a fair sized dead elm near the power lines going into the house. Pile the branches, leave the wood in eight-foot sections, and that was that.

Good work, good pay, and I get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## treeclimber101

removed this stone cold dead oak that was In between the service and phone and cable lines . 70 ft bean pole hanging over the neighbors pool , 3 trees and I was on the ground by 1030am



even took a minute and cut the wood carefully and stacked it all up ! I was feeling good after getting hammered up last nite


----------



## Groundman One

Oh ya, I took some pics. 

I should have rigged the Porta-Wrap a bit better. I wasn't on the splice, but I should have tightened up a bit.

And yes, that is some lovely 9/16 Dynasorb running through the Wrap. I *love* that rope.


----------



## treeclimber101

Looks cold .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cut down a half dead red oak today. Of course the dead oart was over the house and the live part was over the 3 phase lines. Was cutting 8" diameter limbs and the saw was cutting through it like butter. Dropped the pieces and they broke into little pieces. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx

worked a long one.. sun up... sun down...zzzzzzz


----------



## tree MDS

formationrx said:


> worked a long one.. sun up... sun down...zzzzzzz



Lol. And you're not gonna tell us all about it, like a lonely, closet gay man!!?? Lmao..


----------



## treeclimber101

Whadja do today ! Yea ! That ?


----------



## Groundman One

treeclimber101 said:


> Looks cold .


 
More soggy than cold. It rained a bit in the afternoon. Monday and Tuesday were cold. Nasty wind, frozen fingers, and a frozen disk in our Vermeer 600. Had to open it up and beat the piss out of it with a small log to get it to turn. We looked like Germans trying to start the tanks outside of Moscow.

It always takes a few weeks to get the winter blood pumping, after that, -10 is t-shirt weather.


----------



## treeclimber101

That's a bit much .


----------



## treeclimber101

Groundman One said:


> More soggy than cold. It rained a bit in the afternoon. Monday and Tuesday were cold. Nasty wind, frozen fingers, and a frozen disk in our Vermeer 600. Had to open it up and beat the piss out of it with a small log to get it to turn. We looked like Germans trying to start the tanks outside of Moscow.
> 
> It always takes a few weeks to get the winter blood pumping, after that, -10 is t-shirt weather.


I haven't turned the heat on except for the kids for school In the morning , but I am chewing up some wood this year , it's dry even with a wet summer




dog got up a few minutes when I loaded the **** outta it got too hot


----------



## treeman75

Worked at three rental houses today and knocked the crap out of some trees. Cought myself getting in a friday afternoon hurry and had a little close call with a down spout, had to slow my game down.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> I would say you might have better luck with the centerfit system. There's two adjusters (one on each side). The first thing I noticed about that hat is I can kinda see the straps out of the corner of my eyes, but used to it now (not that bad). That and the chin strap doesn't seem to hold its adjustment as well. The vents are cool though, just slide them open and closed. No more removing them, like my old vent.


I havent used it yet, im sending it back for the centerfit.


----------



## squad143

More storm clean up today from the wind storm last week. This tree had snapped at the base and was leaning toward the neighbours cottage. It was stuck in an adjacent tree.




Set a safety in another tree and climbed up the broken leaner, limbing as I went up.
Tied two pull lines in the two trees.
Use the GRCS to redirect the snapped leaner while also using a 5:1 to redirect the tree it was leaning into.




Notched and felled the supporting tree, plus another tree that was in the drop path, then cranked like crazy on the GRCS to get the snapped tree to fall on a path away from the neighbours cottage.


----------



## formationrx

tree MDS said:


> Lol. And you're not gonna tell us all about it, like a lonely, closet gay man!!?? Lmao..


lol... too tired man,... just got up! ... removed a huge mulberry... it was a nightmare... got up there and found it was all rotted out... so instead of some pruning and light shaping... i had to take the whole ####### tree out... silly monkey....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruned little trees all day, had a big crab that had 80 million epis.........................FML!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Helping the neighbor build a retaining wall today

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Me too , any good ways of getting sap off of the visor
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


I would think gas would work. Try it in a area that wont affect your vison first to make sure it doesnt destroy the visor.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Doing hedges today in the rain FML


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Doing hedges today in the rain FML
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


Thats gotta suck. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea it's a bit wet here this morning aswell



should be clear and warm by 10am they said


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats gotta suck. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yeah sure does ,I don't like doing hedges never mind in the rain


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## Blakesmaster

That is a pic of one exhausted mother ****in tree guy. Crossed the last of the big bangers off the list this week. Couple little jobs to tidy up and we basically done for the year. Bittersweet as usual. Hoping we got enough stashed but happy to be able to relax for a bit. Got some winter maintenance stuff to take on but nothing big this year. Had a killer year, accomplished basically all our goals and looking forward to the next run in 2014. A few days of relaxing in front of the tv and I'm sure I'll be itching for more so anyone that is within reasonable distance and looking for a few days help here and there get at me but Imma take a few mornings in front of the fire with a Bloody Mary or two for now. Cheers, ladies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

You guys could be brothers









Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> You guys could be brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


Look triplets!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Look triplets!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I guess I need to grow my beard out so I can join you guys club


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## KenJax Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would think gas would work. Try it in a area that wont affect your vison first to make sure it doesnt destroy the visor.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




WD-40 gets sap off anything even clothes(don't use it on your rope).


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## Homelite410

I got to cut with my fil!










Big thank you to mxracer428 for use of the kick azz splitter!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I guess I need to grow my beard out so I can join you guys club
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


Yeah, we got a word for people without beards around these parts. They're known as "girls".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, we got a word for people without beards around these parts. They're known as "girls".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now hold on a minute I have a beard it's just not long enough to house a squirrel yet, but fear not tree brother it will be soon !


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> That is a pic of one exhausted mother ****in tree guy. Crossed the last of the big bangers off the list this week. Couple little jobs to tidy up and we basically done for the year. Bittersweet as usual. Hoping we got enough stashed but happy to be able to relax for a bit. Got some winter maintenance stuff to take on but nothing big this year. Had a killer year, accomplished basically all our goals and looking forward to the next run in 2014. A few days of relaxing in front of the tv and I'm sure I'll be itching for more so anyone that is within reasonable distance and looking for a few days help here and there get at me but Imma take a few mornings in front of the fire with a Bloody Mary or two for now. Cheers, ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be nice


----------



## treeman75

I had a good year too. I think the only project I have to get done is paint the cab on my grapple truck. Im trying to find a shop big enough to use to do it in.


----------



## tree MDS

Just grab some high end oil base, and hit it up with a roller in the yard. Call it good. Lol


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Just grab some high end oil base, and hit it up with a roller in the yard. Call it good. Lol


That would make it look better than it does now but I will have a couple months and want it done right. There are a couple dings and some fiberglass work that I want to fix. Who was that on here that painted there stuff with a roller?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> That would make it look better than it does now but I will have a couple months and want it done right. There are a couple dings and some fiberglass work that I want to fix. Who was that on here that painted there stuff with a roller?


Ah, good old sleevy. I do miss that guy from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> That would make it look better than it does now but I will have a couple months and want it done right. There are a couple dings and some fiberglass work that I want to fix. Who was that on here that painted there stuff with a roller?



Think orange. not sure I wanna open up that can of worms. It was humorous, though. Guy was a good poster. 

Glad to hear you and blakes had a good year. Wasn't the best year here, but I'm still here, and ready as I'm gonna be for winter, so I guess I can't complain too much. I think I'm just in a really tough market. Seems like there's more treeguys than anybody really has a use for. Still making progress, just a little slower than I'd like. I have all I can ask for in terms of equipment though, so that's nice anyway. I'll have to try and give it hell next year. I have been kinda slacking. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Ah, good old sleevy. I do miss that guy from time to time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The best was the way he went around the vermeer sticker with the roller. lol. Priceless.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Put up a traffic mirror for a lady at the end of her driveway. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Cut down some trees around the house and shop yesterday. A neighbor gave me $60 for two minutes worth of chipping, so it cost me like $90 to do probably $1100 worth of tree work. The yard at my shop is finally coming along. One last junk vehicle to scrap this week, and a mid sized tree to kill, and I'm done outside for the year. time to work on cleaning the inside up again.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Cut down some trees around the house and shop yesterday. A neighbor gave me $60 for two minutes worth of chipping, so it cost me like $90 to do probably $1100 worth of tree work. The yard at my shop is finally coming along. One last junk vehicle to scrap this week, and a mid sized tree to kill, and I'm done outside for the year. time to work on cleaning the inside up again.


You should be able to a good bit of coin on recycling all those beer cans.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> You should be able to a good bit of coin on recycling all those beer cans.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I actually have a pretty good system for dealing with the cans. My packie gives me the giant bags with the line at the top. I get $12 when full. Lol.. I think it's full enough to bring down today.


----------



## mckeetree

I was just going through the last couple of days mail and find a returned check from a first time client for $1,275.00. That really agitates me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Business wise a **** year personal was good worked on the house and spent 6 k on braces and 2k on my sons teeth who also is pre braces , I have 3 full time students LOL keep telling myself 2 more years .


----------



## treeclimber101

Business wise a **** year personal was good worked on the house and spent 6 k on braces and 2k on my sons teeth who also is pre braces , I have 3 full time students LOL keep telling myself 2 more years .


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Business wise a **** year personal was good worked on the house and spent 6 k on braces and 2k on my sons teeth who also is pre braces , I have 3 full time students LOL keep telling myself 2 more years .


Should've became a dentist/orthodontist seems like they make some flow 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Should've became a dentist/orthodontist seems like they make some flow
> 
> 
> Sent from my 3120XP


That's funny . I find that when I need more money to pay for something somehow I find it . I am good I have 2 healthy kids and a wife who wants to help out ! So what the hell would I have he balls to complain about ?


----------



## treeclimber101

I got a refund for workers comp from last year 1300 because I skipped my audit so they just billed me at the highest tier . So I took that money and spent it on Xmas gifts just funny ya never really grow leaps and bounds as your family grows and changes !


----------



## treeman75

My little girl has about two more years of daycare than that will free up about 800 a month. All my equipment will be paid for in less than three years and hopefully it will last a few years but it seems like theres always something to buy. Last year I spent 15k and had my basement finished and that doubled are living space. This summer we had a new roof put on and that was 5k. My wife is a teacher in South Dakota and thats the lowest paying state for teachers but we are doing pretty good and living the dream.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> My little girl has about two more years of daycare than that will free up about 800 a month. All my equipment will be paid for in less than three years and hopefully it will last a few years but it seems like theres always something to buy. Last year I spent 15k and had my basement finished and that doubled are living space. This summer we had a new roof put on and that was 5k. My wife is a teacher in South Dakota and thats the lowest paying state for teachers but we are doing pretty good and living the dream.


That's awesome , me it all rests on my shoulders . Thank god for student and financial aid . It's all good though I don't really care about money anymore . I never see it . I get a check and pay checks or online . It's just water through my hands lol on paper I make a ton but it always gets spent quick


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> All my equipment will be paid for in less than three years and hopefully it will last a few years but it seems like theres always something to buy.



Well, you stop buying equipment and then taxes will kick your ass.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> Well, you stop buying equipment and then taxes will kick your ass.


I plan to be always buying some equipment to help. I would rather have more stuff and pay less taxes the let the government have it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

We have alot of student debt from my wife when she went back to school. You have a nice house and a beautiful family and seem like a real hard worker, keep thinking positive and things will get better. I always try to think positive and say things could be worse.


----------



## beastmaster

Back in the Saddle and had a pretty good week. I almost died from an infected tooth. It got into my heart. I've been laid out for several weeks. I've been starting back kind of slow. 
Did two crane removals Thursday. After getting in the tree I just hung out off of a central leader while another climber would set the cable, then I'd make the cut after he came down. Went pretty fast like that. The KB crane would take the piece and lay it in the chipper after picking if off the tree. This Euc had 8 leaders. The neighbor had us remove a big popular when we finished with the Euc. It worked out good cuz we had back yard access next to the tree we normally wouldn't of had.
Im almost as good as new.


----------



## Guran

Glad to hear you are feeling better Beast. Creepy, but my best friend actually did die of an infected tooth a few years ago. The heart valve was seriously infected and his life was not to be saved. Take care.


----------



## Goose IBEW

I took a job through the electricians hall. Hanging up tree work for winter. I'm debating on selling my dump and putting the money towards a 10 ton gooseneck dump trailer. I was entertaining the idea of towing the chipper behind it, I'm sure Mr. Law would have a field day with that, lol. I'm on the fence though, considering on keeping it in case we get a good winter. The truck could earn 3 times what its worth on a good winter.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose IBEW

Beast, good to hear you're doing better, that's scary stuff!!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Goose IBEW said:


> I took a job through the electricians hall. Hanging up tree work for winter. I'm debating on selling my dump and putting the money towards a 10 ton gooseneck dump trailer. I was entertaining the idea of towing the chipper behind it, I'm sure Mr. Law would have a field day with that, lol. I'm on the fence though, considering on keeping it in case we get a good winter. The truck could earn 3 times what its worth on a good winter.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


You can double in jersey . Just can't be overweight


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Back in the Saddle and had a pretty good week. I almost died from an infected tooth. It got into my heart. I've been laid out for several weeks. I've been starting back kind of slow.
> Did two crane removals Thursday. After getting in the tree I just hung out off of a central leader while another climber would set the cable, then I'd make the cut after he came down. Went pretty fast like that. The KB crane would take the piece and lay it in the chipper after picking if off the tree. This Euc had 8 leaders. The neighbor had us remove a big popular when we finished with the Euc. It worked out good cuz we had back yard access next to the tree we normally wouldn't of had.
> Im almost as good as new.


Wondered where you were,, take care man,,
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

This afternoon I worked on the kids playhouse. Gotta build one step and 3 windows and a door and shingle the roof and its done till spring when we paint it. Gonna be glad.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Now that's really sweet!! Looks already shingled? That just ice and water?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Now that's really sweet!! Looks already shingled? That just ice and water?


Look at you being all friendly and encouraging! Good job, Jared. Want to build me one for my mother in law?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Look at you being all friendly and encouraging! Good job, Jared. Want to build me one for my mother in law?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you're starting to know me too well. Lmao. Here's to hoping Jarrod takes you up on the offer!! (Cheers)


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Look at you being all friendly and encouraging! Good job, Jared. Want to build me one for my mother in law?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to but I dont have anymore logs to mill. Gonna have about $1000 into it. 

Mds you are right. Some of the shingles are on the main roof.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would love to but I dont have anymore logs to mill. Gonna have about $1000 into it.
> 
> Mds you are right. Some of the shingles are on the main roof.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk









I had quite a few I would have given you earlier this week! We ended up just dumping them at the local mulch yard as we are out of room for saw logs at our land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I will tell you what. I will build you one in trade for your grapple. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> I will tell you what. I will build you one in trade for your grapple.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


If you promise to keep it, and my mother in law in your back yard, you got a deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Deal. Have her drive the grapple down. I got her new house all but done

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Deal. Have her drive the grapple down. I got her new house all but done
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the whole convincing her this is a good idea and all kind of falls on your shoulders. More than happy to give her your number though! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Starting a municipal pruning contract today mostly class 2 and a few cables should be done in 7 days 


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bagging today and heading to cabelas

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Cabelas..........the Bargain Cave! Love that section of the store.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It should be good family time

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Yup, and it's not the weekend, so it shouldn't be crazy busy in there either.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That was the plan. I went there one time on a weekend. Never again.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

I lied. Did a trim job today then got two quick storm calls. Made better than a chipper payment and was home by one. Not bad. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to cabelas. Got a great parking spot. Front row. Saw a pretty screwed up deer mount. Looks like the doe has a mullet and botox above her eyes.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went to cabelas. Got a great parking spot. Front row. Saw a pretty screwed up deer mount. Looks like the doe has a mullet and botox above her eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Hunting season is in full bloom up here. Real easy to pick up work by simply answering my phone this time of year. Every other tree guy is out in the woods crossing their fingers for the big buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayalert

Blakesmaster said:


> Hunting season is in full bloom up here. Real easy to pick up work by simply answering my phone this time of year. Every other tree guy is out in the woods crossing their fingers for the big buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! Spent the day widening some trails at a custy's property - private property but not posted - Whenever I was fueling or otherwise "quiet" I was saying out loud..."I'm not a Deer" - lots of hunters out and about....Not my thing but I repsect it & don't post my land, but expect (pipe dream?) some courtesy near my house, etc...


----------



## treeman75

I wanted to take my oldest son out hiking this past weekend but thought its not the smartest thing to do.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Hunting season is in full bloom up here. Real easy to pick up work by simply answering my phone this time of year. Every other tree guy is out in the woods crossing their fingers for the big buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So why you bagging it . I think your full of **** ! I have no clue why a company in full stride would just stop a month and a half before New Years !


----------



## treeman75

Trimmed up a big hackberry this morning then went to the local cafe and we had hot beefs and with salad and corn then pie. We were stuffed and my guys ask what we were doing after lunch, i told them a pretty good size removal. They started whining about not having the mini. All we really had to do was a little dead dogwood and clean up a birch and back at the yard at 2. I have two good size ash removals tomarrow


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> So why you bagging it . I think your full of **** ! I have no clue why a company in full stride would just stop a month and a half before New Years !


I ain't bagging ****, Eddie. Just saying I got my slate clean. I'll answer my phone like a good little boy and hustle out the door to chase down the work when and if it rings. But I ain't goin door to door like a poor schlep trying to scrounge up work. Not my style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

Got my new ride up and running, 4x4 11ft dump. I call it the backyard buster.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Got my new ride up and running, 4x4 11ft dump. I call it the backyard buster.


Nice little setup. Get some paint on that plywood though. What engine in the truck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice little setup. Get some paint on that plywood though. What engine in the truck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



God, we can only hope its the legendary 7.3!!! Lmao..


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> Got my new ride up and running, 4x4 11ft dump. I call it the backyard buster.


Frankly your truck looks like a piece of **** !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> God, we can only hope its the legendary 7.3!!! Lmao..


9 outta 10 moms approve LOL


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> Frankly your truck looks like a piece of **** !


it pull your gay 350 with a load of chips around the block all day.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> God, we can only hope its the legendary 7.3!!! Lmao..


no actually it has a 6.0 with the egr, oil cooler, head gasket and studs already done. 55k on the engine


----------



## deevo

Ni


NCTREE said:


> no actually it has a 6.0 with the egr, oil cooler, head gasket and studs already done. 55k on the engine


nice truck NC


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> no actually it has a 6.0 with the egr, oil cooler, head gasket and studs already done. 55k on the engine


As long as it's done right. I had good luck with my 6.0 but I only ran it a year or two before it got totaled. I'm likin the Chevy now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> it pull your gay 350 with a load of chips around the block all day.


I doubt that **** box could even pull itself loaded around the block but nice try


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> As long as it's done right. I had good luck with my 6.0 but I only ran it a year or two before it got totaled. I'm likin the Chevy now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so far so good been running it for a month now no problems, I like it a lot better than my big green beast. I stained the chip box with outdoor deck stain, 4 coats.


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> so far so good been running it for a month now no problems, I like it a lot better than my big green beast. I stained the chip box with outdoor deck stain, 4 coats.


Nice truck I was just kidding , but you are now in the 101 zone LOL


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice truck I was just kidding , but you are now in the 101 zone LOL


i'd give you a rainbow but can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> i'd give you a rainbow but can't seem to find it anywhere


It's ok we can never be cool with one another too many lines have been crossed LOL


----------



## NCTREE

ok maybe someday you can find it in your heart


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> ok maybe someday you can find it in your heart


I'd say "don't hold your breasts"


----------



## rtsims

Crown raise and deadwood on 17 Ash trees today in a mobile home park, nicest one I've been in yet. All bucket work, we have 129 total trees to do. Good $ but man is it boring, not to mention it's raining sideways.


----------



## formationrx

worked in the rain.... pruning small ####.... got a stick stuck in my heater blower fan... i gotta rip it apart tmw... it sounds ###### up...

found this


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

formationrx said:


> worked in the rain.... pruning small ####.... got a stick stuck in my heater blower fan... i gotta rip it apart tmw... it sounds ###### up...
> 
> found this



Heater? Must be a old telephone truck.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to remove a small hedge and box elder, should have went somewhere else where wind would not be a issue. Get in, get going and the 15-20's they called for where actually 35-40's. Cut a little piece and drop it to scale the drift. Holy hell. Thing shot 25-30ft straight towards the house. Left a slick line in place and shot another in the other tree and bailed. Hopefully not much wind today and try again. Lines are set, just gotta chase'em with rope and get at it. I should be back here by 1, so that means 7:30pm since I put a time too it. I have been using my HiBall lately and man it is accurate, one thing tho, it does not pull thru a tight crotch at all. That is only good for big wide ones like a big oak, back to bags.


----------



## tree MDS

Surprised you didn't see that coming with the hiball thing. I lost my 8oz neon bag from sherrill, and about a third of my my zing it throw line a week or two ago. Finally got it stuck. Gotta place a small order.


----------



## treeclimber101

This is what I just did while laughing about the other thread







I'm such a dirty hack I hope my rope don't part pulling this beast down for a dirt nap


----------



## treeclimber101

Better not miss with the hiball either mine hit the trunk and went 100 ft off in another direction . Best one I have is the 8oz torpedo looking thing . I haven't gotten it stuck once . But it's a nitemare to get straight in the slingshot


----------



## treeman75

Here are the two ash trees I wanted to get done today but it was way too windy.


----------



## treeman75

In the second pic you can see the wind thing. Watching the weather now and the wind is steady at 20-25 and gusts up to 40.


----------



## Stayalert

How high are you leaving the stumps? going higher right to left or symetrical???


----------



## treeman75

Stayalert said:


> How high are you leaving the stumps? going higher right to left or symetrical???


LOL, I didnt notice the stumps. Not sure who did those trees but the two im doing will have the stumps ground.


----------



## Stayalert

really windy here today too.....I did a bunch of processing of blow downs and debris on some trails I work on.....


----------



## rtsims

Stayalert said:


> really windy here today too.....I did a bunch of processing of blow downs and debris on some trails I work on.....


 
This is my tired, wind burnt face. Pic doesn't do justice. It was one of those days where your sweating your balls off in rain gear, rain stops so you take it off, then it starts poring again.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> View attachment 319107
> 
> 
> This is my tired, wind burnt face. Pic doesn't do justice. It was one of those days where your sweating your balls off in rain gear, rain stops so you take it off, then it starts poring again.


Nice beard


----------



## jefflovstrom

Y


treeclimber101 said:


> Nice beard


ou like his beard?,,,,lol
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Y
> 
> ou like his beard?,,,,lol
> Jeff


Yea I am liking the facial hair .


----------



## rtsims

jefflovstrom said:


> Y
> 
> ou like his beard?,,,,lol
> Jeff


Who doesn't like an Irish mans beard Jeff? Tis the season. Wait, it's probably 70 and sunny down there, but I bet your at least rockin the mustache!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He probably has a handlebar mustache

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

rtsims said:


> Crown raise and deadwood on 17 Ash trees today in a mobile home park, nicest one I've been in yet. All bucket work, we have 129 total trees to do. Good $ but man is it boring, not to mention it's raining sideways.



Street trees? I would think that turf damage would be an issue in the rain.


----------



## rtsims

Yep 


pdqdl said:


> Street trees? I would think that turf damage would be an issue in the rain.


Yep all street trees. Swinging everything over the yards into the street. Only real targets to avoid are 6 million lawn ornaments and trinkets of sorts. Around these parts you can really only drive in grass about 3 months outta the year. Using Plywood is like pissing in the wind, I've never tried altura mats, too rich for my blood.


----------



## formationrx

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heater? Must be a old telephone truck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



no its an old pickup... and the stick turned out to be a fat rat chopped up in the squirrel cage...


----------



## Oak Savanna

rtsims said:


> Crown raise and deadwood on 17 Ash trees today in a mobile home park, nicest one I've been in yet. All bucket work, we have 129 total trees to do. Good $ but man is it boring, not to mention it's raining sideways.


Where are you elevating ash trees? No sign of EAB yet? I have been taking down infected ash for 2 weeks straight now for the town. Hard to cut, hard to chip and dusty. I make the groundie pull the air filter on the chipper and blow it out every morning at the shop before we head out. This has been all municipality work the past 2 weeks but about a month and a half ago we had a solid 2 weeks of ash removal for regular clients. It's a shame. And trailer parks........ My favourite! Lol. No room, gotta move beer can wind chimes off trees before you trim/ remove, nascar flags and s#it nailed and screwed to the trees all in your way and those stupid cedar rail fences that you just look at and they fall apart!! Glad it's good money for ya! Stay safe.


----------



## rtsims

Oak Savanna said:


> Where are you elevating ash trees? No sign of EAB yet? I have been taking down infected ash for 2 weeks straight now for the town. Hard to cut, hard to chip and dusty. I make the groundie pull the air filter on the chipper and blow it out every morning at the shop before we head out. This has been all municipality work the past 2 weeks but about a month and a half ago we had a solid 2 weeks of ash removal for regular clients. It's a shame. And trailer parks........ My favourite! Lol. No room, gotta move beer can wind chimes off trees before you trim/ remove, nascar flags and s#it nailed and screwed to the trees all in your way and those stupid cedar rail fences that you just look at and they fall apart!! Glad it's good money for ya! Stay safe.


North West Oregon. No EAB here. We don't have a whole lotta Ash around here so I don't mind working in it, but yes it's dusty.


----------



## jefflovstrom

rtsims said:


> Who doesn't like an Irish mans beard Jeff? Tis the season. Wait, it's probably 70 and sunny down there, but I bet your at least rockin the mustache!



Ok, got me,,,,I took a selfie,, about 5 minutes ago.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

No jokes about my left eye,, that is a long story.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

my left your right.
Jeff


----------



## rtsims

jefflovstrom said:


> Ok, got me,,,,I took a selfie,, about 5 minutes ago.
> Jeff
> View attachment 319142


Are you sure your not a mountain man, I mean Oregonian?


----------



## jefflovstrom

rtsims said:


> Are you sure your not a mountain man, I mean Oregonian?


Swede,,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Surprised you didn't see that coming with the hiball thing. I lost my 8oz neon bag from sherrill, and about a third of my my zing it throw line a week or two ago. Finally got it stuck. Gotta place a small order.


I did, just have been getting lucky, so I pushed the issue. Now its back on the truck.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I know I have said this before....I HATE HEDGE! F. M. Running! Like cutting concrete with a rubber band. Then I get into it, next to a pin oak that still has leaves, couldn't see the branch that was woven together with a hackberry tree. Brutal day. Easy box elder today........I hope


----------



## Stayalert

A deer season neighbor (AKA guy who has a camp nearby and is in residence primarily during deer season) came by last night and dropped off a chain grinder for me to borrow.....Gave me a 5 or so minute explanation on how it works...Having never run one before I should be able to wreck a few chains (and hopefully sharpen a few otheres)...(insert popcorn)


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I know I have said this before....I HATE HEDGE! F. M. Running! Like cutting concrete with a rubber band. Then I get into it, next to a pin oak that still has leaves, couldn't see the branch that was woven together with a hackberry tree. Brutal day. Easy box elder today........I hope


A lot of complaining ..... Just saying let's change that diaper


----------



## rtsims

Beautiful day here. 32* and the roads are slicker than slug nuts!


----------



## treeclimber101

I am doing this right now !










this is rarely seen kinda jersey












I love winter 3pm and the suns at my eye level , time to wrap it up


----------



## ducaticorse

Got bit today clearing brush. Going too fast, not paying attention. Just a scratch, but it got me thinking about wearing chaps, at least throughout the winter...


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pruned 11 trees today all similar to this one






Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Got bit today clearing brush. Going too fast, not paying attention. Just a scratch, but it got me thinking about wearing chaps, at least throughout the winter...


I can't stand wearing them , but they are important. After seeing your leg I will throw mine on tomorrow , it's so cold that what's the extra layer gonna hurt . Be smart any thing you can do to be a bit safer matters I think


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't stand wearing them , but they are important. After seeing your leg I will throw mine on tomorrow , it's so cold that what's the extra layer gonna hurt . Be smart any thing you can do to be a bit safer matters I think


I have the "cheap" husky saw pants and they aren't too bad for mobility. Can get pretty hot in the summer. Don't wear them as often as I should but thanks for the reminder, Ryan. Stay safe out there guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I have the "cheap" husky saw pants and they aren't too bad for mobility. Can get pretty hot in the summer. Don't wear them as often as I should but thanks for the reminder, Ryan. Stay safe out there guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Being careful in the first place is always the main thing though. I can certainty see where a bit of extra tardproofing would be a good idea for some members though. Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Being careful in the first place is always the main thing though. I can certainty see where a bit of extra tardproofing would be a good idea for some members though. Lol


 
Well, if we were all perfect and could control our surroundings with 100% surety, then there would be no need for PPE in the first place, now would there? ;-)


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Well, if we were all perfect and could control our surroundings with 100% surety, then there would be no need for PPE in the first place, now would there? ;-)


He spends the better part of his day with a tractor stuck to his ass or in the bucket the only chaps he needs are the assless kind he wears in the back room of the bingo hall


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Well, if we were all perfect and could control our surroundings with 100% surety, then there would be no need for PPE in the first place, now would there? ;-)



I know, man. Was just being a smart ass. Glad to hear you learned a lesson, and weren't seriously hurt!


----------



## Stayalert

yo Ducaticorse! Heal well....and of course............I hear salt and lime juice work wonders for those types of scratches......


----------



## ducaticorse

Stayalert said:


> yo Ducaticorse! Heal well....and of course............I hear salt and lime juice work wonders for those types of scratches......


 It was annoying enough rubbing against my pants all day!!


----------



## NCTREE

I was Rickets Glen the other day messing with the camera.


----------



## mattfr12

We have been trying to get a second garage up before the snow starts getting bad. Some pictures of us getting the foundation ready. Then one on a roof from yesterday.


----------



## pdqdl

I really would like to have one of those grapple/crane thingy's. What brand is that?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

+1 On the grapple thingy 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## Stayalert

can I get a Yay for grapple thingys?


----------



## Stayalert

Borrowed a chain grinder from a friend....Have never run one before but sharpened 14 loops with it yesterday.....today will likely determine how badly I screwed up my chains......


----------



## treeclimber101

Stayalert said:


> Borrowed a chain grinder from a friend....Have never run one before but sharpened 14 loops with it yesterday.....today will likely determine how badly I screwed up my chains......


All 14 of them ? your a brave man ......


----------



## Pelorus

Brave, or catatonic?


----------



## treemandan

Welly well well now my little droogs. What's it going to be then eh? A little bit of the old in out in out?


----------



## treemandan

The Dan looking svelte as usuall.


----------



## treemandan

About 7k. The rest of the picks were under 3k. Silver maple.


----------



## treeman75

I was up in the bucket yesterday and had a line go and it sprayed the one side of the house pretty good. I need to know whats the best way to get the hydraulic fluid off of vinyl siding. Help!


----------



## tree MDS

If it were me, I'd try something like purple power, or superclean in a squirt bottle, then pressure wash lightly.


----------



## treeman75

I was thinking of using my power washer but not sure on the soap. I just want to make sure it doesnt discolor the siding.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I was thinking of using my power washer but not sure on the soap. I just want to make sure it doesnt discolor the siding.



Try a little spot first maybe. You could always dilute it too.


----------



## treeman75

Ya, thats a good idea


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I was up in the bucket yesterday and had a line go and it sprayed the one side of the house pretty good. I need to know whats the best way to get the hydraulic fluid off of vinyl siding. Help!


I tried that once and the cleaner itself kinda whit washed the siding , if it were me I would try the clear primer that you use on irrigation pipes on a spot no one will see , my experience was a huge blowout where I soaked the house and roof bad .


----------



## treeclimber101

Siding if I am correct is PVC plastic depending on the color you may get lucky


----------



## treeclimber101

Vinyl siding may appear maintenance free, but if you are the proud owner of a home with siding, you have already learned that it simply isn’t so. Vinyl siding requires care to keep it looking its best. It needs to be properly cleaned and stains removed to keep it from looking dirty and dingy. Here are the steps to clean the siding on your home and remove any stains that may have developed over time.

You Will Need:

Hot water
Strong detergent such as TSP substitute, siding cleaner or Spic and Span
Scrubber
Cleaners for stain removal
Grass/Grease/Oil: Fantastik, Murphy Oil Soap, Windex, Lysol
Rust: Fantastik, Murphy Oil Soap, Windex
Tar: Soft Scrub
Dirt/Soil: Fantastik, Murphy Oil Soap, Lestoil
Mildew: Laundry bleach
Bucket
Rubber gloves
Goggles
Steps to Remove the Stains:



Before attempting to remove stains, it is best to clean the area with a general cleaner. Protect yourself with rubber gloves and goggles.
Mix a strong solution of siding cleaner or other strong detergent and hot water.
Scrub the area with a scrub brush and the solution.
Once the general cleaning is completed, you are ready to tackle the stain. Use the cleaner designated for the particular stain you are working to remove. Try several different cleaners to find which one works best on the particular stain for your siding.
Fill a bucket with hot water and either add the cleaner to it or have it ready to go.
Moisten the area with water and then scrub it using the cleaning solution.
Start at the bottom of the stain and work your way to the top. Ensure that the areas under the area where you are cleaning remain wet. Avoid getting dirty water on dry siding as it can be harder to rinse off.
Work in small sections and rinse each section when completed. This will help to ensure that each area is cleaned and rinsed before it dries.
Additional Tips and Ideas

When using cleaning products, always read the labels thoroughly and educate yourself about any necessary precautions that should be taken while using the products.
Never mix bleach with cleaning products that contain ammonia. This mixture produces toxic fumes.
Though painting seems like a quick fix, it is not recommended for vinyl siding. The surface of vinyl siding is such that paint does not adhere to it well at all.
Regular cleanings are important for keeping vinyl siding in good condition and lasting for many years. For cleaning instructions, see our article about How to Clean Vinyl Siding.


----------



## treeclimber101

Found this online hope it helps seems legit


----------



## treeman75

Thanks


----------



## Stayalert

Pelorus said:


> Brave, or catatonic?


I'm still hearing zzzt zzt zzzt in my head as I take little sparky bites off each tooth........


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeman75 said:


> I was up in the bucket yesterday and had a line go and it sprayed the one side of the house pretty good. I need to know whats the best way to get the hydraulic fluid off of vinyl siding. Help!


I had the happen but it was an old aerial lift which operated on ATF fluid , talk about a nightmare the house was a pretty white . 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## Stayalert

TMD said:


> Welly well well now my little droogs. What's it going to be then eh? A little bit of the old in out in out?


No time for that love - just here to check the meter.....


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> I was up in the bucket yesterday and had a line go and it sprayed the one side of the house pretty good. I need to know whats the best way to get the hydraulic fluid off of vinyl siding. Help!


Maybe try a house washing company in your area? Bet it can't be very expensive to have them come out and pressure wash it that way you can push some of the liability off on them if the wall comes out a different color. Just thinking here.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe try a house washing company in your area? Bet it can't be very expensive to have them come out and pressure wash it that way you can push some of the liability off on them if the wall comes out a different color. Just thinking here.


Thats a good idea, I know a guy that has a pressure washing buss and does some big contracts. He has a mobile unit that has a water heater and im sure he would know what to use on it. You would think some hot water and a mild soap like dawn would cut through it.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe try a house washing company in your area? Bet it can't be very expensive to have them come out and pressure wash it that way you can push some of the liability off on them if the wall comes out a different color. Just thinking here.



Good thinking. Gotta be a beer to drink somewhere while all that goes down.


----------



## treemandan

I would use DAWN - the top supplier to all animal clean crews up from an oil spill. Gentle but strong . It cuts oil very well and breaks it down. In fact that's what Batman used once to kill a sludge monster that was taking over the city and I can't believe it myself. I would say Simple green but that is more likely to degrade the siding's finish. Do the whole side because any clean area will be noticeable. I would say that if you might have a major RUN - OFF issue than maybe soak it up with a little bit of wood chips then take the chip away. A little soap won't hurt things and will keep bugs away.


----------



## tree MDS

TMD said:


> I would use DAWN.



How about Palmolive? I hear that's gentle on the hands. Any truth to that?


----------



## formationrx

tecnu poison ivy wash


----------



## treeclimber101

Hit my cab cover with a decent sized piece of wood today , had a bad case of the dropsies ! Put a nice little dent in it then shot off it it went through would took out the hood and the TBI I am want a rearmount now


----------



## treeclimber101

Actually scratch that I want another occupation


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Hit my cab cover with a decent sized piece of wood today , had a bad case of the dropsies ! Put a nice little dent in it then shot off it it went through would took out the hood and the TBI I am want a rearmount now



Sounds pretty entertaining. Can you clarify a little for us?


----------



## treeclimber101

I pulled in too close to the tree and I only had about 8ft between the bumper and the tree with house service on the right well the tree was kinda sprawling so for a few cuts I really had to push my snap cuts . ****ing bucket had a lot of sawdust in it . So when I broke the snap cut my body kinda fell on top of the controls and I couldn't catch the piece . It landed dead flat on the can cover and ****ing put a hole in it maybe roughly big enough for my foot . I ****ef up long and short of it I shoulda moved the truck up closer after I tore the truck side of the tree down I took a awful shot to the shoulder from the piece but that's just a bruise


----------



## treeclimber101

I pulled the piece broke the snap and on my push forward I slipped piece nailed me because it kicked out at the bottom , I feel that I did all I could do letting it go straight down it woulda hit the turret full shot I almost cleared the truck that's that


----------



## tree MDS

That clears things up nicely. Yikes! Glad to hear you're okay!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I took a shot .... I had on earmuffs and I ripped one off. , and cranked my collar bone good . I got what I deserved on that . It's all good thanks for the thought


----------



## Zale

Working with my new ground-man today. I'm up in the tree removing and lowering pieces. He starts chipping the brush and I look back to see he is about to run my lowering line through the chipper. The lowering line is attached to my saddle. I was able to unclip the line and he realized what he was doing just before the rope hit the feed wheels. Looks up at me with a dumb ass grin on his face. After I finished explaining the potential accident that could have occurred, he didn't smile for the rest of the day.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Working with my new ground-man today. I'm up in the tree removing and lowering pieces. He starts chipping the brush and I look back to see he is about to run my lowering line through the chipper. The lowering line is attached to my saddle. I was able to unclip the line and he realized what he was doing just before the rope hit the feed wheels. Looks up at me with a dumb ass grin on his face. After I finished explaining the potential accident that could have occurred, he didn't smile for the rest of the day.



I had a guy give me a good scare like that a few years back. Bastard was letting the autofeed handle a good sized ash top, while he sauntered up to screw with the hyd. chute (for no reason). All the while I'm having a heart attack untying the tag line from the basket. Finally stopped him (had the overhands off by then anyway). Was one of those times I was forced to scream at a guy in front of a customer. Hate that ****!!


----------



## dbl612

TMD said:


> like the operators cab guard for branches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dan looking svelte as usuall.


----------



## Pelorus

Winched a hemlock joyously. A real blast. Client was concerned that it was fixing to obliterate his gazebo & cottage.
Water access only property, and 32 stairs up from boathouse to tree. Hobbs lowering device, come-a-longs and capstan winch.


----------



## NCTREE

treating myself to some prime rib tonight. Feeling lucky life is good!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pelorus said:


> Winched a hemlock joyously. A real blast. Client was concerned that it was fixing to obliterate his gazebo & cottage.
> Water access only property, and 32 stairs up from boathouse to tree. Hobbs lowering device, come-a-longs and capstan winch.View attachment 319434
> View attachment 319435
> View attachment 319436
> View attachment 319434
> View attachment 319435
> View attachment 319436


Nice , you gotta love how well Hemlock hinges.


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## Pelorus

Used over 1000' of rope to get it righteous and perpendiculous.


----------



## pdqdl

I didn't see anything in the pics big enough to use as an anchor...or how you rigged it.

Holding out on us, or just too busy to take pics?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

See if I can still post a video on here.


----------



## Pelorus

"I didn't see anything in the pics big enough to use as an anchor...or how you rigged it."

There were lotsa decent pull / anchor trees around. No pics. 
Set the pull ropes in the leaner from the ground with throwbag. Applied tension, climbed the tree supporting the leaner, and got rid of the top. Finished winching upright, then felled. 
Most rigging intensive and exhausting job we have done in a long time, just because of island location.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice work guys!!


----------



## formationrx

NCTREE said:


> treating myself to some prime rib tonight. Feeling lucky life is good!


... at first glance i was like "WTF why would he put a picture of dog #### on there?"... then i realized what it was....


----------



## treeclimber101

formationrx said:


> ... at first glance i was like "WTF why would he put a picture of dog #### on there?"... then i realized what it was....


I would hate to think he worked on that for some time and at first glance you thought it was dog **** !


----------



## tree MDS

formationrx said:


> ... at first glance i was like "WTF why would he put a picture of dog #### on there?"... then i realized what it was....



Wouldn't have been a very healthy dog.. at least judging by that pic. Lol


----------



## rtsims

Gotta love it when your TIP is darn near parallel to you when your out on a little flimsy sucker like that.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Gotta love it when your TIP is darn near parallel to you when your out on a little flimsy sucker like that.


At that point I feel its more awkward then helpful


----------



## sgreanbeans

It was supposed to rain all day, even looked like it was going to bust loose at any moment on the radar, so I stayed in and worked on gear. But, of course, it didnt rain.................

Cleaned the velcro on my leg straps on my cougar, wow what a diff when they are clean, they actually stick! Tried out all the DDM gear I bought my niece for her saddle on mine, bought one of those little skinny Grizzly prusik i2i's, nice action, I am taking it. Pulley and beaners are all new, nice and shiny, so they look cooler than my old stuff. She can use the old stuff, after all, she is only 7, why she thinks she gets the new chit I dunno...... brat  Then cleaned all my saws up nice and purty, but is was pitch black out at 5pm, so I felt like I was breaking the law by firing them up so late. Almost busted out the new 200t, but still dont want to break its cherry yet.


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> I pulled the piece broke the snap and on my push forward I slipped piece nailed me because it kicked out at the bottom , I feel that I did all I could do letting it go straight down it woulda hit the turret full shot I almost cleared the truck that's that



You might consider speed lines in that situation. They don't take long to put on, and if you are smart about it, they can speed you up a lot. 

Tie your rope at the base of a long branch to be removed. Attach a loopie & carabiner to each log piece that you would snap cut and toss, working your way to the far end of the branch. Start cutting like a madman, the whole branch is rigged and controlled. Cut below each loopie, the next one down the line is holding the rope as a gin-point. Since each branch/log is being held, you only need to make a back cut on the side the rope is on, then rip through the back cut until it falls or can be pushed off.

The groundies just need to hold on to the far end of the rope, perhaps anchoring it to the truck bed where the logs will be delivered. If you are running a long ways horizontally, they will need to have a friction control device to hold the end of the rope.

But then, I have never been very fond of snap cuts, either.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

So far? Landscraping.... I hate the slow time. Digging in a bunch of stupid coral rock to plant stupid calusia and stupid arborcola and Stupid bromiliads and stupid loriopy... oh, and a beautiful desert cassia.

But it's better than the silk floss I had to climb yesterday, THAT was fun. I heard that in the virgin islands they call it the "monkey no climb".

Did I mention that I hate landsraping?

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Thank you that's a good idea


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

@pdqdl can you put a diagram or link to a video of what you described?

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

I used to have a great little gif that was posted years ago here at AS. I'll look again for it.


----------



## treeman75

I have wondered where the word gin or gin point comes from


----------



## Groundman One

Small day today. A few medium balsams, down, cut up, and dragged into the woods.

But what a lovely day to work. A light snow falling, not cold at all, and the guy's backyard was really nice. 

It was actually a pleasure.


----------



## Zale

Took down a stone dead 36" white pine next to primaries. An old Asian couple watched me the whole time. They had planted jap. maples underneath the tree. Got everything down nice and neat. They gave us leftover Halloween candy as a tip. Life goes on.


----------



## tree MDS

My right ankle has been screwed the last few days (old drunken injury), so pretty "lame" around here lately. That's alright, its still Friday, and I have a decent evening planned. Damn ankle will be my last concern a little later. Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> My right ankle has been screwed the last few days (old drunken injury), so pretty "lame" around here lately. That's alright, its still Friday, and I have a decent evening planned. Damn ankle will be my last concern a little later. Lol.



Some Wild Turkey and bingo down at the church?


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Some Wild Turkey and bingo down at the church?



Damn.. it's like you're a mind reader..


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Damn.. it's like you're a mind reader..


I have a few great plans myself... fighting a PITA head cold so I have the standard issue tree man (or tree man wannabe) cold cure.




Homemade chicken soup and Blackberry Brandy


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rainy day,,, but we got it done.
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

treeman75 said:


> I have wondered where the word gin or gin point comes from



I think it comes from the early days of machinery, when any old machine might be called a gin.

gin 2 (j




n)_n._*1. * Any of several machines or devices, especially:*a. * A machine for hoisting or moving heavy objects.​
Obviously, the gin point would be where you attached to the gin.

I'm glad you asked that question, I always kinda wondered myself. It turns out to have been pretty easy to find an answer.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You are correct pdqdl,, my dad was a machinist. In the 70's and 80's we called them 'gin poles'. I think is is now an old school term now.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Thats what I call rigging points or crotches to rig from. I know some of the other tree guys use the term also. I first heard it used from an old tree guy about twenty years ago.


----------



## treeclimber101

My picture didn't make it long!


----------



## rtsims

Thank god it's Friday! That's all I have to say about that. Time for a few keystone lights, I like to keep it classy.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked in the rain this morning. Made some modifications to my ryans grapple. I welded on a piece of infeed teeth off of a chipper to each of the grapple arms. I get a much better grip now on larger logs. Rotated the top guard down so I can fit the grapple in my chip box on my bucket truck when I load the woos up at jobs.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Forgot to attach the pics

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went and looked at a stumo grinding job for another tree guy. This is the stumps he left. Cuts are wacked.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

1. I hate stump grinding. Most boring thing ever

2. What drugs was this man on? Whatever made him think those are good cuts must be some good ****

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went and looked at a stumo grinding job for another tree guy. This is the stumps he left. Cuts are wacked.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Looks like Stevie Wonder had a go at feeling a treee eh 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> 1. I hate stump grinding. Most boring thing ever
> 
> 2. What drugs was this man on? Whatever made him think those are good cuts must be some good ****
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


You would like grinding with my beast. There is 4 stumps. Shoukd only take me a hour and half for all four of them.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> You would like grinding with my beast. There is 4 stumps. Shoukd only take me a hour and half for all four of them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



What the heck do you own man? We got a Vermeer but I forget the model... I think it's like a twelve inch wheel. But the two would be an hour or more with the teeth in the condition they're in right now.
An 18-20 inch mahogany takes about 40 minutes if I go about four inches under.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast

SecondGenMonkey said:


> What the heck do you own man? We got a Vermeer but I forget the model... I think it's like a twelve inch wheel. But the two would be an hour or more with the teeth in the condition they're in right now.
> An 18-20 inch mahogany takes about 40 minutes if I go about four inches under.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Sharp teeth are the key.


----------



## BC WetCoast

SecondGenMonkey said:


> 1. I hate stump grinding. Most boring thing ever
> 
> 2. What drugs was this man on? Whatever made him think those are good cuts must be some good ****
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Said by the man who never had to install a 90 tree hedge or fertilize a hedge 4 blocks long.

The guy probably hit a rock making his stump cut and said 'screw it, let the stumper deal with it'.


----------



## pdqdl

pdqdl said:


> You might consider speed lines in that situation. They don't take long to put on, and if you are smart about it, they can speed you up a lot.
> 
> Tie your rope at the base of a long branch to be removed. Attach a loopie & carabiner to each log piece that you would snap cut and toss, working your way to the far end of the branch. Start cutting like a madman, the whole branch is rigged and controlled. Cut below each loopie, the next one down the line is holding the rope as a gin-point. Since each branch/log is being held, you only need to make a back cut on the side the rope is on, then rip through the back cut until it falls or can be pushed off.
> 
> The groundies just need to hold on to the far end of the rope, perhaps anchoring it to the truck bed where the logs will be delivered. If you are running a long ways horizontally, they will need to have a friction control device to hold the end of the rope...





Obviously, this gif does not show all the details, but you should be able to get the drift of how it works.


----------



## pdqdl

SecondGenMonkey said:


> @pdqdl can you put a diagram or link to a video of what you described?



See above.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> What the heck do you own man? We got a Vermeer but I forget the model... I think it's like a twelve inch wheel. But the two would be an hour or more with the teeth in the condition they're in right now.
> An 18-20 inch mahogany takes about 40 minutes if I go about four inches under.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


I have a carlton sp 8018 trx. I ground 28 stumps, avg 30" diameter, in 3.5 hours a month or so ago. That was with dull teeth to.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruned a tree for a very outspoken lesbian mailman. Her house is rainbow colored with rainbow curtains. Signs all over the doors about solicitors. Figured that her neighbors loved this as it was in a nice older hood. Turns out, they all love her. When I first seen the house when I turned the corner for the bid, a about chat myself, surly code enforcement would be on this. Never seen a house so "colorful". Think I am going to cammo mine. Wonder if that will fly.


----------



## sgreanbeans

pdqdl said:


> View attachment 319614
> 
> Obviously, this gif does not show all the details, but you should be able to get the drift of how it works.


How in the world did you make that, pretty cool!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a carlton sp 8018 trx. I ground 28 stumps, avg 30" diameter, in 3.5 hours a month or so ago. That was with dull teeth to.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That's a beast 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

BC WetCoast said:


> Said by the man who never had to install a 90 tree hedge or fertilize a hedge 4 blocks long.
> 
> The guy probably hit a rock making his stump cut and said 'screw it, let the stumper deal with it'.



Not true. I've done both. Bouganvillia hedge at that.

I just find grinding to be boring. Just kinda stand there and work the controls.

And yes, I've hit rock. Also found rebar and concrete in stumps.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Up at 5:30 on a Saturday morning, bummer. Have a couple of jobs to bid today, nothing too exciting. Going to stumble to the coffee pot now and get that bad chicken rollin!


----------



## treeman75

Going to my sister inlaws for a turkey dinner today.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> I have a few great plans myself... fighting a PITA head cold so I have the standard issue tree man (or tree man wannabe) cold cure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade chicken soup and Blackberry Brandy



What are you, a teenage girl? I can't drink anything but the leroux.. and it's gotta be in the freezer (yum). And even at that "all things in moderation". Lol.

But I hope you feel better!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> What are you, a teenage girl? I can't drink anything but the leroux.. and it's gotta be in the freezer (yum). And even at that "all things in moderation". Lol.
> 
> But I hope you feel better!!


It did not help the cold but sure made miserable a lot more fun.


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> How in the world did you make that, pretty cool!



I have no idea how it was made. I stumbled across it years ago and saved it. It does show the concept pretty well, doesn't it?


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I have no idea how it was made. I stumbled across it years ago and saved it. It does show the concept pretty well, doesn't it?


Yes that rocks where you can use it but I ain't that fast anymore lol, that monkey was quick lol!


----------



## pdqdl

How fast you are makes no difference. What really counts is how much time you waste. I like the speedlines because they let me keep working instead of waiting for the groundies to return a rope to me. That, and you can set the lines for quite a few cuts, then begin repositioning while they clean up the mess you sent them.

I really like how they drop all the longer limbs butt-first, pointing at the chipper, out of the drop zone. Sometimes I alternate speedlines and just dropping stuff so that none of the work zones gets all bound up with too many guys or branches.


----------



## Pelorus

I don't speed line often, and have only ever used a porty instead of a block & prussic for a PCD. 
Speedlining certainly has it's place, but I find it is often not worth the time setting up, and I also find it more tiring on me (the climber) for some reason. It is less exhausting to just watch the ants forward the brush to the picnic.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> See above.



See, this is what's so great about the site!! Hopefully 101 has learned from your "gif" (whatever that is), and will use that knowledge to keep from clobbering himself, and impaling his bucket in the future!! Lol


----------



## Guran

Climbed and removed a tree who was like a gaddang cork screw!!!! It was dark when I did the last cut. My whole body aches!
Shoot, I even got cramp in my thumbs when packing the gear! What the....???? The thumbs?
I'm gettin too old for this......


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Gif: graphic interchange format.
Essentially a small lossless (doesn't degrade quality) file format used to create short animations from pictures, often jpeg. It was the first wired transmissible "video" format but lacks sound.

Yup, I re-learned something. You forget stuff you don't use, lol. I rarely have the room to run such a line so I've never tried it.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Back on topic...

Hit my favorite regular customer for an as-needed inspection and maintenance of trees at the Carrollton school in the gables. Pretty much chilled in the bucket all day and checked the integrity of some oaks, raising and structural pruning on trees in parking area and removed some volunteers that were growing in too much.

Also got a perfect picture of what a ficus will do to grow.






Fixed the landscapers cut after the photo, lol.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Whacked out a few Hickories today.






























Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gotta grind a ficus next week.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

They look like a very invasious tree

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Same tree from the other side.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Looks like a fun grind. At least you don't have any utilities or obstructions in the way.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

2 red oaks and a pin oak today. I'm not much of one to complain about the weather but that was damn cold in the trees today.


----------



## mckeetree

I went out this morning to look at a large red oak that blew down on a guy's storage building from the wind we had last night. Right off the bat he starts in bragging on the person I probably like about the least of anybody I ever knew in this business, Juan of Juan's First Choice Tree Care. I ask the guy what am I doing here wasting my time...it looks like you will be using Juan so let me get back under the heater and slide on out of here. He then tells me he doesn't think Juan has the equipment for this and give him a bid (Juan has very little equipment). I gave him a price of $2,750 to make it all go away, except of course the damage to his building, and he signs a contract with a $500 deposit. Now, I get a call about 45 minutes ago that he is going with Juan, that Juan is there now cutting on the tree in the dark and that he wants his $500 back. Stuff like this is what makes me really hate this business sometimes.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> I went out this morning to look at a large red oak that blew down on a guy's storage building from the wind we had last night. Right off the bat he starts in bragging on the person I probably like about the least of anybody I ever knew in this business, Juan of Juan's First Choice Tree Care. I ask the guy what am I doing here wasting my time...it looks like you will be using Juan so let me get back under the heater and slide on out of here. He then tells me he doesn't think Juan has the equipment for this and give him a bid (Juan has very little equipment). I gave him a price of $2,750 to make it all go away, except of course the damage to his building, and he signs a contract with a $500 deposit. Now, I get a call about 45 minutes ago that he is going with Juan, that Juan is there now cutting on the tree in the dark and that he wants his $500 back. Stuff like this is what makes me really hate this business sometimes.


Some people are **** tards

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mckeetree said:


> I went out this morning to look at a large red oak that blew down on a guy's storage building from the wind we had last night. Right off the bat he starts in bragging on the person I probably like about the least of anybody I ever knew in this business, Juan of Juan's First Choice Tree Care. I ask the guy what am I doing here wasting my time...it looks like you will be using Juan so let me get back under the heater and slide on out of here. He then tells me he doesn't think Juan has the equipment for this and give him a bid (Juan has very little equipment). I gave him a price of $2,750 to make it all go away, except of course the damage to his building, and he signs a contract with a $500 deposit. Now, I get a call about 45 minutes ago that he is going with Juan, that Juan is there now cutting on the tree in the dark and that he wants his $500 back. Stuff like this is what makes me really hate this business sometimes.


Should rewrite the contract to say NON REFUNDABLE . Lol


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

In pa you have to refund there money. And for that reason I rarely take a deposit.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta grind a ficus next week.
> Jeff
> View attachment 319650


 
You got to post a picture after you grind that one. Looks like cable, phone, electric. Good luck.


----------



## OLD OAK

jefflovstrom said:


> Same tree from the other side.
> Jeff
> View attachment 319652


I would thank the customer for considering me and would respectfully decline the job. And then run like hell. No way would i touch that.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I went out this morning to look at a large red oak that blew down on a guy's storage building from the wind we had last night. Right off the bat he starts in bragging on the person I probably like about the least of anybody I ever knew in this business, Juan of Juan's First Choice Tree Care. I ask the guy what am I doing here wasting my time...it looks like you will be using Juan so let me get back under the heater and slide on out of here. He then tells me he doesn't think Juan has the equipment for this and give him a bid (Juan has very little equipment). I gave him a price of $2,750 to make it all go away, except of course the damage to his building, and he signs a contract with a $500 deposit. Now, I get a call about 45 minutes ago that he is going with Juan, that Juan is there now cutting on the tree in the dark and that he wants his $500 back. Stuff like this is what makes me really hate this business sometimes.


Hope your gonna waste some of his time , deposit the check make him wait til it clears and then make him come pick up his money .


----------



## mckeetree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Should rewrite the contract to say NON REFUNDABLE . Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone




I have non refundable in the contract but here you have to give it back anyway if you have not started the job so it's in there to make people think but there is not any real teeth in it.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Hope your gonna waste some of his time , deposit the check make him wait til it clears and then make him come pick up his money .



Naw, I'm just going to shred it. Already have shredded it. I don't want anymore interaction with the jackass and shredding the check was good with him. I just put morons like him on my hang up on immediately list. That damn Juan has a rap sheet a freaking mile long. I thought about printing some of that crap out and showing his customers or would be customers...hell, it's public information...what could he do.


----------



## treeclimber101

Did you tell him to lose your number at least , I was sitting in the truck with my buddy last week when he cut open a can of **** off on a pain in the as customer that not only owed him money but had the nerve to complain about something he had bid on and given to someone else not being done on time ! Guy basically didn't show so he called his go to guy well my buddy wasn't having it


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Did you tell him to lose your number at least , I was sitting in the truck with my buddy last week when he cut open a can of **** off on a pain in the as customer that not only owed him money but had the nerve to complain about something he had bid on and given to someone else not being done on time ! Guy basically didn't show so he called his go to guy well my buddy wasn't having it




Yeah, I managed to tell him a couple of things before he hung up.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Gale force winds and snow streamers off the lake all day yesterday and last night. Woke up to this s#!t. Real handy. I hate snow. December 24 would be a good time for it to start snowing. Still have lots to get done before we shut er down for the winter. Time to pack kiteboarding gear, shorts and flip flops and book a plane ticket.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Passing a 2.4mm kidney stone right now, just got back form ER, woke up in so much pain. Glad it is just a stone and not something worse. Took a ride in a wambulance. Never had a kidney stone before and now I know what ya talk about. Sucks real freakin bad. Going to do a freebee "Rescue" job for a vet today. They threw a craigslist add up about free wood for taking down a tree. Some one replied and dropped a big oak into another tree. They said that they thought he was going to kill himself when he dropped another into the yard and ran into the LZ as it was coming over. So I am going to get the one on the ground and then we are going to buzz up the logs. So dude can come back and get wood ( he was desperate for heat as he lost his job and has no money, but had a chainsaw and its getting pretty cold) The HO's had no money, why they put the add up, hoping someone could do it for free. She is a vet that was held hostage, while there, she developed cancer (while in captivity). She was rescued is now home, dealing with that and severe PTSD. Goes to show ya, no matter how bad ya got it, someone has it worse. Both peeps are honest and just have had a bad run. Don't think I would be even consider going out today with this stone. Feels like someone is sticking a fork in my right side and fishing around. But I told them I would be there as they are desperate to get the tree down safely. So we will see how this goes! Got backup, so I may just sit in the truck and stupervise. This also showed me that those adds we stick up on that thread I started, the free tree deals that we make fun of, may have some more behind it than just at face value. Guess if I was broke, had a tree that needed to come down badly, I might do the same thing. Sometimes it might not be some cheap jack ass trying to get over or a moron that thinks his walnut is worth thousands. It could be a broke POW battling cancer. Going to take pics and vid. These stumps are horrendous, worst cuts I have ever seen. Don't worry Eddie, got extra diapers just in case!


----------



## treeman75

Oak Savanna said:


> Gale force winds and snow streamers off the lake all day yesterday and last night. Woke up to this s#!t. Real handy. I hate snow. December 24 would be a good time for it to start snowing. Still have lots to get done before we shut er down for the winter. Time to pack kiteboarding gear, shorts and flip flops and book a plane ticket.


Every year I hate winter more and more. I would love to spend a couple months down south, but I dont think my wife would let me.


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> Every year I hate winter more and more. I would love to spend a couple months down south, but I dont think my wife would let me.



We don't even have a winter here compared to what they have up north but I hate winter a little more every year. I thought about moving to far south Texas or even southern Florida. Wife says just say the word and she is ready.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeman75 said:


> Every year I hate winter more and more. I would love to spend a couple months down south, but I dont think my wife would let me.


Me too. No wife or kids yet so I am gonna enjoy it as long as I can!!! I would take 30* plus and be soaked in sweat by 8 am over this crap. Gotta dig out glove and boot dryer and bring it to the shop for the boys. Gotta bring ropes in shop every night and let em dry and thaw. Everything is just a pain in the a$$ in this weather. Impossible to do a good clean up with snow on the ground too. Too early for this!! Well the wood stove is rockin, I have had about 4 cups of coffee and I am heading out to shake the snow off my little pine, cedar and hemlock trees then inside to hammer out invoices. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Big job to do at a lake front cottage.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Every year I hate winter more and more. I would love to spend a couple months down south, but I dont think my wife would let me.


I'll go gladly we can do winters in the south .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I'll go gladly we can do winters in the south .


I often thought about spending winters working in florida. I have a place to stay for free there.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

I grew up in Florida,,never want to go back
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I grew up in Florida,,never want to go back
> Jeff



Central? South? A guy I went to school with lives in Homestead and they love it there. I guess they have lived there since about 1995 or so.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Central? South? A guy I went to school with lives in Homestead and they love it there. I guess they have lived there since about 1995 or so.



Central east coast,,New Symrna Beach south of Daytona,,humid, mosquitos, snakes,,,etc. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Central east coast,,New Symrna Beach south of Daytona,,humid, mosquitos, snakes,,,etc.
> Jeff


Snakes Jeff ? Really you left because of the snakes !


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Snakes Jeff ? Really you left because of the snakes !



LOL!,,True story,
In the summer of 1975, the moon was to be the closest to the earth and the tide was to be the highest ever. Freaked my Dad out. He thought that we would be under water and he said that Florida was a sand bar and he moved us to Caifornia. I was 14 years old. Two years later I was climbing trees here.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL!,,True story,
> In the summer of 1975, the moon was to be the closest to the earth and the tide was to be the highest ever. Freaked my Dad out. He thought that we would be under water and he said that Florida was a sand bar and he moved us to Caifornia. I was 14 years old. Two years later I was climbing trees here.
> Jeff



I left because I don't play frisbee, and I couldn't stand the dudes in those little speedo things. I mean what kind of man wears something like that!!?? I'm not a big fan of snakes either.


----------



## treeman75

I have a feeling its going to be a bad winter. I will work when I can or I will be out ice fishing. I might take a road trip down south somewhere and enjoy some warm weather.


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> I grew up in Florida,,never want to go back
> Jeff


Your about the right age to be heading back to Florida anytime now arent you?


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Same tree from the other side.
> Jeff
> View attachment 319652



Good luck with that one.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## Blakesmaster

So we got this far with the whole Christmas tree deal then Laura said something about " lights not working " or whatever and I said something about " beer and football " and then she left...so me and the pup are just chilling in front of the fire till the time when I'm told to do differently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

If I was you I would have that thing lit up, decorated, and be stringing popcorn by the time she gets back. Happy Wife happy life brother!


----------



## capetrees

A tree?????

It's not even Thanksgiving yet!!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Here is a pic of one stump from the rescue job. Guy had no clue. This is the one that he ran under as it came over, of course it did not go the right way and he was hit when it landed. He is OK, but was hurt. When craigslist adds go bad!
I couldn't finish, the kidney stone started acting up pretty bad so I had to bail. Was in pretty intense pain until about 9 last night. Then I took a leak and this little, itty bity rock came out. Amazing at how something so small can cause so much pain. We will go back out today after work to finish.


----------



## sgreanbeans

A couple more. Another pic of the stump. Then the other tree that he left resting in the another tree over the neighbors fence. It is actually pretty stable, as a couple branches are drove into the ground are acting like kick stands. This is the one we need to get on the ground and cut up. Spent most of the time just clearing all the crap away that he left, just so we could walk around it.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 319796
> 
> Here is a pic of one stump from the rescue job. Guy had no clue. This is the one that he ran under as it came over, of course it did not go the right way and he was hit when it landed. He is OK, but was hurt. When craigslist adds go bad!
> I couldn't finish, the kidney stone started acting up pretty bad so I had to bail. Was in pretty intense pain until about 9 last night. Then I took a leak and this little, itty bity rock came out. Amazing at how something so small can cause so much pain. We will go back out today after work to finish.


I guess you won't be drinking anymore iced tea !


----------



## Blakesmaster

capetrees said:


> A tree?????
> 
> It's not even Thanksgiving yet!!


That's what I said! However some familial issues are happening around Christmas this year so we decided to merge the two holidays and celebrate them this Thursday. And you cant have Christmas without a tree...


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

jefflovstrom said:


> Same tree from the other side.
> Jeff
> View attachment 319652



Change the "i" to a "u" and that's what I think when we get one of them on our work order. That's what I call them too.

I'd type it out but I don't want someone to think I'm trying to get past the censor.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 319796
> 
> Here is a pic of one stump from the rescue job. Guy had no clue. This is the one that he ran under as it came over, of course it did not go the right way and he was hit when it landed. He is OK, but was hurt. When craigslist adds go bad!
> I couldn't finish, the kidney stone started acting up pretty bad so I had to bail. Was in pretty intense pain until about 9 last night. Then I took a leak and this little, itty bity rock came out. Amazing at how something so small can cause so much pain. We will go back out today after work to finish.




Finish after work? Hell, it's dark. It is around here anyway.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to go do a small tree job today and the batteries in my chip truck were dead. The batteries were 6 years old so I bought new batteries. Qnother $400 in repairs. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> View attachment 319796
> 
> Here is a pic of one stump from the rescue job. Guy had no clue. This is the one that he ran under as it came over, of course it did not go the right way and he was hit when it landed. He is OK, but was hurt. When craigslist adds go bad!
> I couldn't finish, the kidney stone started acting up pretty bad so I had to bail. Was in pretty intense pain until about 9 last night. Then I took a leak and this little, itty bity rock came out. Amazing at how something so small can cause so much pain. We will go back out today after work to finish.



Yup after i passed a tiny stone i never questioned ANYTHING about pain when my wife had our 2 kids.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Yup after i passed a tiny stone i never questioned ANYTHING about pain when my wife had our 2 kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I didn't complain when I got my vasectomy either , and they conducted a class in my room , basically I had 20/30 people watching the doctor digging around in my business . All I could do was hum the little rascals theme song and watch the trees sway out the window .


----------



## sgreanbeans

I had my Vasectomy in Okinawa. Hurt a little, but nothing like that little ass pebble!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> I had my Vasectomy in Okinawa. Hurt a little, but nothing like that little as pebble!


I have been trying to build up the courage to get mine done. I looked it up on the net thinking that might help and clicked on a vid, that was not the thing to do. Can you feel anything down there when they do it? Im sure its like going to the dentist sucks going in but walking out saying that wasnt so bad. Im I right?


----------



## treeman75

D


treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't complain when I got my vasectomy either , and they conducted a class in my room , basically I had 20/30 people watching the doctor digging around in my business . All I could do was hum the little rascals theme song and watch the trees sway out the window .


did you get a discount?


----------



## sgreanbeans

No kidding, and he was probably videoed and they have his junk on display at several schools, Eddie you could be famous and didn't even know it. Royalties? I had a intern chick do one side and the doc do the other. Hindsight, that was not cool, during the moment, I was so high on the Valium they gave me, I didn't care who watched. Do remember the burnt flesh smell when they cauterized me and the smoke. At the time, it was pretty cool looking. 
BTW Eddie, its Pepsi, not iced tea. But yes, I must resist my crack in a can. 12 pack a day, maybe a little much.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> No kidding, and he was probably videoed and they have his junk on display at several schools, Eddie you could be famous and didn't even know it. Royalties? I had a intern chick do one side and the doc do the other. Hindsight, that was not cool, during the moment, I was so high on the Valium they gave me, I didn't care who watched. Do remember the burnt flesh smell when they cauterized me and the smoke. At the time, it was pretty cool looking.
> BTW Eddie, its Pepsi, not iced tea. But yes, I must resist my crack in a can. 12 pack a day, maybe a little much.


Your gonna have withdrawal when you stop drinking it. Get ready for a lack of caffeine headache.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

No discount. ?!?! And the smell was a bit much . Not as weird as the feeling something was being pulled outta my stomach !


----------



## mckeetree

KenJax Tree said:


> Yup after i passed a tiny stone i never questioned ANYTHING about pain when my wife had our 2 kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb




The first stone I had was in 1995. I guess I was 34 years old. Then another two in 1998. The first one of those about killed me. Good Lord that hurt. Doc finally figured out high uric acid level was causing them so I take med for that and have since 1999. I have a bladder defect called a ureterocele that has a BIG stone in it that can't pass. Urologist told me last summer I really need to let him take that out.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> No discount. ?!?! And the smell was a bit much . Not as weird as the feeling something was being pulled outta my stomach !


F#CK THAT ,I'm keeping all my man stuff intact 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## gorman

Took down a big rotten red oak and maple. The oak was riddled with cavities and cracks. Times like these I am glad I bought a bucket.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> F#CK THAT ,I'm keeping all my man stuff intact
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


Lol ..... My wife was so mad at me last year my neighbor/ best bud had a appointment to go , well after a lot of beer I gave a drunk mans vivid description of the surgery . Well his wife spazzed on me sent me home because I basically had him saying **** that he ain't going .... My penance for that was painful my wife lost her **** on me , his wife wouldn't talk to me for a few days even though I stopped after work daily for a almost a week to apologize . It wasn't pretty .


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> No discount. ?!?! And the smell was a bit much . Not as weird as the feeling something was being pulled outta my stomach !


I would of ask for a discount for letting them watch. your kidding about the feeling in your stomach aren't ya?!


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Lol ..... My wife was so mad at me last year my neighbor/ best bud had a appointment to go , well after a lot of beer I gave a drunk mans vivid description of the surgery . Well his wife spazzed on me sent me home because I basically had him saying **** that he ain't going .... My penance for that was painful my wife lost her **** on me , his wife wouldn't talk to me for a few days even though I stopped after work daily for a almost a week to apologize . It wasn't pretty .


Thats funny! I have been hearing two stories the ones that say it aint nothing and the ones that say its the worst thing in the world. The ones saying its the worst, i think are screwing with me but I dont know.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Thats funny! I have been hearing two stories the ones that say it aint nothing and the ones that say its the worst thing in the world. The ones saying its the worst, i think are screwing with me but I dont know.


My wife and the mother of my 2 beautiful children gave zero sympathy , as a matter of fact she drove down the bumpiest road on the way home ! It wasn't that bad , did it on a Friday and was working easy on Monday , you will not like the needles that is the worst , the rest is comparible to the feeling of being kicked in the nutz for like 2 days !


----------



## sgreanbeans

I did have some problems with the staples around the Vas deferens, they hurt every now and then. But it is SO WORTH IT.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I would of ask for a discount for letting them watch. your kidding about the feeling in your stomach aren't ya?!


No that's a real feeling , to me it felt like he had his hand in my knitting a pair of mittens , quick though like 20 minutes


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cant believe someone is not screaming about us talking about this,LMAO! "whadya do today" "nut'in much, talked about stones and nuts"


----------



## sgreanbeans

That I did not feel? All down at the boys. Was quick tho.


treeclimber101 said:


> No that's a real feeling , to me it felt like he had his hand in my knitting a pair of mittens , quick though like 20 minutes


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Cant believe someone is not screaming about us talking about this,LMAO! "whadya do today" "nut'in much, talked about stones and nuts"


You just invited master blaster to complain about it. Lol


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Cant believe someone is not screaming about us talking about this,LMAO! "whadya do today" "nut'in much, talked about stones and nuts"


Yea I'm done I just got the feeling of her driving me there offering me a 20 piece and a milkshake like I was 5 years old then on the way home feeling like the doctor forgot a lit cigarette burning in my ball bag ! Just saying ! I'm done now


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> ... Doc finally figured out high uric acid level was causing them so I take med for that and have since 1999. ...



Did they talk to you about having the gout? That is quite uncomfortable and bouts are unpredictable. Avoiding gout-stimulating foods would probably do good for the uric acid kidney stones, too. Both are caused by the same problem.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I'm done I just got the feeling of her driving me there offering me a 20 piece and a milkshake like I was 5 years old then on the way home feeling like the doctor forgot a lit cigarette burning in my ball bag ! Just saying ! I'm done now


A mental picture of your ball bag is the last thing I wanted to think abouy tonight. Thanks alot, you just ruined my evening.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went to go do a small tree job today and the batteries in my chip truck were dead. The batteries were 6 years old so I bought new batteries. Qnother $400 in repairs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I would've just jumped it.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> A mental picture of your ball bag is the last thing I wanted to think abouy tonight. Thanks alot, you just ruined my evening.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Lol did you call me today , I dropped my phone in the toilet at work whilest I was taking a leak and talking to my insurance agent . I missed your call needless to say , but it showed you called mind the less lol


----------



## formationrx

took down a sick redwood and started pruning a huge jap maple... i did not finish so im going back tmw... got a good laugh this morning when my helper dumped out the rubbish can full of tarps... there was a few inches of rain water at the bottom and he dumped it all over his pants... he walked around all day looking like he pissed himself...


----------



## Blakesmaster

So, while all you faggots are having fun thinking about each other's nutz I've been trying to come up with a Christmas gift for the wifey. I know she has an event coming up that requires some new stockings and undergarments and stuff so I was thinking about a gift certificate to Victoria's Secret. Will that come off as too much of a gift for myself or will I be heralded as the loving husband who saw a need and filled it?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> So, while all you faggots are having fun thinking about each other's nutz I've been trying to come up with a Christmas gift for the wifey. I know she has an event coming up that requires some new stockings and undergarments and stuff so I was thinking about a gift certificate to Victoria's Secret. Will that come off as too much of a gift for myself or will I be heralded as the loving husband who saw a need and filled it?


Yea buy your wife a gift cert. for underwear that'll go over like a fart in church ! ****ing new guys !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea buy your wife a gift cert. for underwear that'll go over like a fart in church ! ****ing new guys !


****, really? I'm tapped for ideas then.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> ****, really? I'm tapped for ideas then.


Seriously you need to do better , but I don't know your girl . I will say this you see this person daily and your best idea is underwear ?!? Just saying


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Lol did you call me today , I dropped my phone in the toilet at work whilest I was taking a leak and talking to my insurance agent . I missed your call needless to say , but it showed you called mind the less lol


Yeah I did. Nothing important. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

Blakesmaster said:


> ... Will that come off as too much of a gift for myself or will I be heralded as the loving husband who saw a need and filled it?



No way to win that scenario unless you buy something equally slinky for yourself to slip into. Add a "personal service" coupon, then maybe something she likes to consume like some fine chocolates and perhaps a high priced liquor like Grand Marnier or something else SHE likes a lot, and then the herald's trumpets will be blaring out in your favor. If the whole thing works out, the next time you see any of those clothes it will be an invitation for activities of a similar nature.

Otherwise, nope. You would be better off giving her a foot rub.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Seriously you need to do better , but I don't know your girl . I will say this you see this person daily and your best idea is underwear ?!? Just saying


Well one year I bought her meat. Literally. I think it was Omaha steaks or some ****. That flew. Last year I bought her a flat screen and that worked as well. I thought some cute undies would cut it for this year. She's kind of easy to please for the most part. Lawd knows I ain't buying her any more Jew Rey.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I got to watch it pour down rain all day, same for tomorrow. Do not want!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

pdqdl said:


> No way to win that scenario unless you buy something equally slinky for yourself to slip into. Add a "personal service" coupon, then maybe something she likes to consume like some fine chocolates and perhaps a high priced liquor like Grand Marnier or something else SHE likes a lot, and then the herald's trumpets will be blaring out in your favor. If the whole thing works out, the next time you see any of those clothes it will be an invitation for activities of a similar nature.
> 
> Otherwise, nope. You would be better off giving her a foot rub.


There's a fudge shop downtown I normally visit for the sweets and she has an old picture of our house I'm gonna get framed and hang for the deal as well. I just am having a hard time putting together a $200 or so gift for her like the old girl deserves.


----------



## treeclimber101

Take her somewhere ! Somewhere where she'll be happy to go ! Not like a hockey game or sir **** like that


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Jewelry always works

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Take her somewhere ! Somewhere where she'll be happy to go ! Not like a hockey game or sir **** like that


But she likes hockey games...


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> Did they talk to you about having the gout? That is quite uncomfortable and bouts are unpredictable. Avoiding gout-stimulating foods would probably do good for the uric acid kidney stones, too. Both are caused by the same problem.



Not at first. I have never had gout in my life but after that first stone a customer ask had I ever had my uric acid level checked. I told him not as far as I knew. He said high uric acid could cause stones. Next trip to my doc I bring up the uric acid and he says no way, that I would be gouty as hell if that was the case and I had never had gout....anyway, finally insist he check it in 1999 and guess what...it was through the roof. I take allopurinol now and have only passed one little stone since. Of course I still have that big bastard in there that has been growing in there since who knows when.


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> Well one year I bought her meat. Literally. I think it was Omaha steaks or some ****. That flew. Last year I bought her a flat screen and that worked as well. I thought some cute undies would cut it for this year. She's kind of easy to please for the most part. Lawd knows I ain't buying her any more Jew Rey.



LOL. I actually remember bringing something like that up one year. Must have been back in the late eighties. That didn't go well. She ask me who in the F#$% buys their wife food for Xmas. I ended up spending like $3,000 on Xmas that year.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> But she likes hockey games...


Well then your welcome ! ****ing underwear dude really ? You need to up the game you got a lot of xmas' to work bro !


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea buy your wife a gift cert. for underwear that'll go over like a fart in church ! ****ing new guys !


Ya see?,, this post and the previous post are examples of TUI,,(typing under the influence).
Still funny tho,,
Jeff

Eddie,, not meant at you,,,,Blakes is TUI symptoms.
Jeff


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Hey, has anyone ever told you guys that you're all bat **** crazy?
Kidney stones, nut jobs, meat gifts, tui.... I think I'm gonna like it here.

I spent my day doing quarter-centurion stuff...

Got lost in the bucket truck thanks to putting Miami instead of homestead into GPS, got some nice oaks to install tomorrow, restored my laptop to factory, installed linux (ubuntu) as dualboot, changed my mind, removed dualboot, shot a video for YouTube to teach some kid in California how to root his phone, dig a complete reinstall of both roms on my tablet, fixed the loader truck fuel shutoff solenoid, changed oil in the bucket.... not necessarily in that order.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## MasterBlaster

MasterBlaster said:


> I got to watch it pour down rain all day, same for tomorrow. Do not want!!!


 Still raining, here.


----------



## treeclimber101

Hint ......... Anyone see it ?


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeman75 said:


> I have been trying to build up the courage to get mine done. I looked it up on the net thinking that might help and clicked on a vid, that was not the thing to do. Can you feel anything down there when they do it? Im sure its like going to the dentist sucks going in but walking out saying that wasnt so bad. Im I right?



I had mine done about 18 years ago. Took the guy about 10 minutes. Bought a bag of frozen peas for the ride home, took a couple of days off and was good to go after that (had an office job at the time). I didn't have any pain, no problems. The doc was a 'specialist' in that, that's all he did. He only worked weekends and used/rented office space from another doc. His wife did his office work.

There is a doc around here who advertises 6 minutes, no scapels, no needles, no metal clips. www.*pollock*clinics.com

One of the smartest things I ever did.


----------



## BC WetCoast

sgreanbeans said:


> No kidding, and he was probably videoed and they have his junk on display at several schools, Eddie you could be famous and didn't even know it. Royalties? I had a intern chick do one side and the doc do the other. Hindsight, that was not cool, during the moment, I was so high on the Valium they gave me, I didn't care who watched. Do remember the burnt flesh smell when they cauterized me and the smoke. At the time, it was pretty cool looking.
> BTW Eddie, its Pepsi, not iced tea. But yes, I must resist my crack in a can. 12 pack a day, maybe a little much.



Considering pepsi/coke can be used as a rust remover, I'd hate to see what it's doing to the lining of your stomach.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Blakesmaster said:


> So, while all you faggots are having fun thinking about each other's nutz I've been trying to come up with a Christmas gift for the wifey. I know she has an event coming up that requires some new stockings and undergarments and stuff so I was thinking about a gift certificate to Victoria's Secret. Will that come off as too much of a gift for myself or will I be heralded as the loving husband who saw a need and filled it?



The Victoria's Secret idea isn't so bad, its the gift certificate that's the problem. IMHO, you would be better to go in and buy some 'items' and give them to her, knowing that you will have chosen the wrong things and have to return them. If you are going to do the gift certif, then use it as the #2 item.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Blakesmaster said:


> But she likes hockey games...


A week at a cheap Mexican all inclusive resort would be score you so many more points.


----------



## capetrees

The op isn't the issue. Most have issues with the pain after. Me? No pain whatsoever. I was Christmas shopping 3 hours later and then laying sod the next day. But don't jog or run anywhere!!! NO NO NO!!!


----------



## capetrees

Hey Blakes, would it be too much and out of line to ask what event is coming up that your wife "needs" new stockings and undergarments?


----------



## sgreanbeans

BTW, Back to tree work, I removed a decent sized cherry, it was frozen, like stabbing spikes into concrete. Once I was down to bigger meat it was ok, but up on the 8" spars. Not so much. Thing was over a fence of course, so I had a fun day of getting blasted in the face with high winds snow, snow caking up on the back side and freezing my but off. Freakin weathermen, supposed to be sunny and 37......butface.


----------



## Blakesmaster

capetrees said:


> Hey Blakes, would it be too much and out of line to ask what event is coming up that your wife "needs" new stockings and undergarments?


Formal event. Needs a strapless bra and black stockings for her little black dress.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh **** we have a beaver , got my pond all jammed up bad ! I tried to clear the pipe under the bridge ! With the rain coming tonight he's gots me pissed . I may need to build a pipe bomb







I wanna light his world up today !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh **** we have a beaver , got my pond all jammed up bad ! I tried to clear the pipe under the bridge ! With the rain coming tonight he's gots me pissed . I may need to build a pipe bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna light his world up today !


You got beavers in jersey? I am not talking about the ones that walk up right and do the jersey turnpike.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> You got beavers in jersey? I am not talking about the ones that walk up right and do yhe jersey turnpike.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


He drained the pond with that dam then he drug a few big pieces of wood and jammed the 4ft corrugated pipe that let's the water pass under the road. ! I felt him watching me too . Today I am beaverhunter101 this **** just got real


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> He drained the pond with that dam then he drug a few big pieces of wood and jammed the 4ft corrugated pipe that let's the water pass under the road. ! I felt him watching me too . Today I am beaverhunter101 this **** just got real


I am gonna laugh if that beaver chases you down and bites you in the ass

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

He may but there can only be one victor in war !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> He may but there can only be one victor in war !


My condolences to jenn. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Landed a 600+ tree removal contract,start date Jan1 . All trees are 17-60"dbh and about 70% of them are in the power lines . Guess I won't be taking it easy this winter . Which is good.


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## Groundman One

This morning was finishing a job and chipping what we cut yesterday. Wanted to get that done before the blizzard tonight. This afternoon was two small emergency jobs. One cracked balsam leaning into another tree and across the street a small balsam was on the roof. The afternoon jobs took about two hours. Just down, branched, bucked up, and goodbye. Sweet!

And if I may vent, and not to sound mean about elderly people, but why do they insist on standing in the work danger zone? Yesterday and this morning we had a lady, about 70 or so, and getting her to stay more than 30' away from us was an ongoing battle. I ran the chipper for two-hours this morning - I wear earplugs and helmet muffs - and she just stood 30' away, in the snow, for the whole two-hours and watched. And the chipper is still plenty loud at that distance. Maybe they're lonely and just like the action, I don't know. But on the whole we have far more problems with elderly people getting in our way than anyone else. Maybe four or five jobs at least we're had to stop working, and tell them straight off - go away or we're leaving. Vent ended. Apologies.


----------



## Grace Tree

I only planned on one job before Thanksgiving so yesterday I took 4 trees apart and today I took the bobcat back and dragged the brush out by the driveway. Planned on chipping tomorrow. It's a shared driveway and I kept my truck and trailer on the homeowner's half. The homeowner warned me that the guy next door would want to come out and talk and he came out yesterday and we had a rambling disconnected conversation. Parked in the same spot today and he went kind of nuts on me about blocking the drive. I know he's had a stroke so I just sucked it up and didn't say much but it didn't end well. I've seen crazy before and this guy looks crazy. He's a retired cop so I know there are guns around. Can't imagine that a few hours of Morbark music is going to improve things tomorrow. Some fun.
Phil


----------



## treeclimber101

First time that I ever did an est. an almost vomited on the customer . A sweet elderly woman


----------



## mckeetree

Tooth broke on our little 27hp Carlton walk behind today and flew out the back and got one of my guys in the leg. Had to take him to the ER. Made a pretty bad looking spot but doc said he can go back light duty Fri.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mckeetree said:


> Tooth broke on our little 27hp Carlton walk behind today and flew out the back and got one of my guys in the leg. Had to take him to the ER. Made a pretty bad looking spot but doc said he can go back light duty Fri.


Wow,so lucky it wasn't a head shot! That has always been a fear if mine, I catch guys walking in front of the grinder when it's in use and I read them the riot act for it. I know yours shot out the back which would flips out . Does the machine have skirts on it?


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


It's always beautiful in San Diego 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## mckeetree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Wow,so lucky it wasn't a head shot! That has always been a fear if mine, I catch guys walking in front of the grinder when it's in use and I read them the riot act for it. I know yours shot out the back which would flips out . Does the machine have skirts on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone



It has a skirt but it still got him...I'm not sure how. I'm looking to modify the skirt to make it more safe. If one of those damn things got you in the head it could be all over.


----------



## pdqdl

A properly shielded stump grinder will always throw a broken tooth down, rather than up. The path taken by an object thrown from a spinning disk is always at a tangent to the circle. Since all stump grinders I have seen have a shielded top cover, they can only throw the broken parts downward.

Unless you pull the pins on the cover and raise it up, like you can do on my Rayco Super Jr.







Keep in mind, however, that nothing keeps those teeth from bouncing into crazy directions like the wood chips do.


----------



## BC WetCoast

pdqdl said:


> A properly shielded stump grinder will always throw a broken tooth down, rather than up. The path taken by an object thrown from a spinning disk is always at a tangent to the circle. Since all stump grinders I have seen have a shielded top cover, they can only throw the broken parts downward.
> 
> Unless you pull the pins on the cover and raise it up, like you can do on my Rayco Super Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, however, that nothing keeps those teeth from bouncing into crazy directions like the wood chips do.




You diagram assumes that the tooth breaks AND comes off where it is contacting the stump. If the tooth was to break as it was contacting the stump but stay attached to the wheel for another quarter turn it could come shooting off towards the rear of the machine. If the skirts have a gap under them or between them, then there would be room for the tooth to fly through and hit the operator. I think the probability that the operator gets one in the head would be extremely low.

In my experience, rocks and other material tend to fly sideways, 90* to the wheel. I've taken a few rocks and wood chunks to the face operating a self propelled Bandit, but I can't make my face look any worse so I don't worry about it.


----------



## capetrees

I'd also have to think that if the tooth is broken on the down swing, it probably is propelled in whatever direction by the next tooth that hits it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I agree. To many variables to determine trajectory. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been sitting here for 2 hours, trying to dig my desk out of paperwork. God I hate doing paperwork.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Being rained out today so I'm lurking here while playing age of empires 3.... love these old games

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## Tree Pig

Just a warm up for tomorrow


----------



## formationrx

you guys have a good thanksgiving tmw...


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Just had an 8 point buck walk right pass me.






thought about busting out the big shot 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## pdqdl

BC WetCoast said:


> You diagram assumes that the tooth breaks AND comes off where it is contacting the stump. ...



Not really. My diagram was scavenged off a physics website; but I thought it did a pretty good job of showing the tangent of a thrown tooth off a stump grinder.

Like I initially posted, that tooth is going to bounce in some uncontrolled direction. The velocity of the tooth will almost certainly be slower than it's free wheeling speed, since it will have lost some momentum to whatever it bounced off of.

Regarding coming under the bottom of the grinder and hitting the operator's legs: I occasionally use my stump grinder to dig a trench through terrain too rough to dig by hand. Those rocks that get thrown into my shins hurt a lot. _I hope I never catch a grinder tooth, but it is certainly a possibility._


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Teeth that break on the upward side of 180° are swung around and thrown down by the tooth behind it.
Teeth that break on the upwards side of 90° can be swung behind the 135° mark using the stump as a shield. If past 135° the tooth can fly between 136 and 180 depending on the amount of grindings under the machine. It sounds like yours came off between 135 and 175 without much debris under the unit.

Oh, upwards means at more of an angle. 135 is upwards of 95 despite being "down" in relation to the ground.
Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Teeth that break on the upward side of 180° are swung around and thrown down by the tooth behind it.
> Teeth that break on the upwards side of 90° can be swung behind the 135° mark using the stump as a shield. If past 135° the tooth can fly between 136 and 180 depending on the amount of grindings under the machine. It sounds like yours came off between 135 and 175 without much debris under the unit.
> 
> Oh, upwards means at more of an angle. 135 is upwards of 95 despite being "down" in relation to the ground.
> Sent from a thing using a program


I thought getting stoned and chasing a beaver around for 5 hours in the rain was mindless time wasted , but after reading this I am soooooooooo .... Wrong someone actually studied the deflection of a broken stumper tooth ! I am clearly not ****ing off enough


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought getting stoned and chasing a beaver around for 5 hours in the rain was mindless time wasted , but after reading this I am soooooooooo .... Wrong someone actually studied the deflection of a broken stumper tooth ! I am clearly not ****ing off enough


I can't stop laughing at this, I've got this image in my head of you all high as giraffe balls chasing a beaver around , you can't make this **** up lol 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I can't stop laughing at this, I've got this image in my head of you all high as giraffe balls chasing a beaver around , you can't make this **** up lol
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


Imagine that's not the funniest thing that happened to me yest. I did an est. late afternoon and I was talking to the sweetest old lady about a broken pine when I made the mistake of saying it will be nice to get in front of the fire tonight , she proceeds to tell me that her electric blanket is better then having multiple orgasms ! This following the beaver hunt , her husband just stood there with a almost beaten kinda I give the **** up kinda look on his face , so last nite I put our electric blanket on a timer at 9pm hopefully my wife will wake up in a better mood !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Gotta get me a electronic blanket!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

We were hunkered down in a dry spot under a group of pitch pine and the mechanic says to me " hey man you think we're wasting our time it's raining out beavers prolly waiting it out " I had no words for that ..... He was serious !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> We were hunkered down in a dry spot under a group of pitch pine and the mechanic says to me " hey man you think we're wasting our time it's raining out beavers prolly waiting it out " I had no words for that ..... He was serious !


Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Rained all day. Good day for deep root fertilization. Get back to the office, ready for the holiday to start and the boss says everyone needs to come in tonight to spread salt on our HOA properties. Potential for freezing. Not happy.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Lol. No, I'm translating some stuff I did for an old school project. Same concept though, a spinning load being cut loose under different variables including a throw guard and fixed objects behind the thrown load.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. No, I'm translating some stuff I did for an old school project. Same concept though, a spinning load being cut loose under different variables including a throw guard and fixed objects behind the thrown load.
> 
> Sent from a thing using a program


NERD ALERT !!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Funny story .........Home News In The News Husband Convicted Of Manslaughter After Dutch Oven Goes "Horribly Wrong"
Husband Convicted Of Manslaughter After Dutch Oven Goes "Horribly Wrong" 
Written by Nick Houldsworth 


TUESDAY, 30 OCTOBER 2007
Mr Brian Flannery was convicted of 2nd Degree Manslaughter today at Peckham Crown Court, receiving a 5 year suspended sentence for the accidental death of his wife, Gloria Flannery, by toxic suffocation, after he gave her a 'Dutch Oven' that went, as the Judge described it, 'horribly, horribly wrong'.
The case for the prosecution argued for the charge of Murder, putting it to the court that, late one weekday evening as Mrs Flannery was reading a Jackie Collins novel in bed and unwinding for sleep, she was suddenly and forcibly pinned under the duvet by Mr Flannery, who sealed the edges with his weight while simultaneously releasing an enormous bolus of flatulence, which displaced all the available oxygen so that Mrs Flannery passed out nearly instantly, and was dead within 30 seconds.

Arguing for the defence, Mr Cavendish QC, stated that Mr Flannery was deeply upset and regretful. The incident was intended as a light-hearted practical joke, indeed it was the first time Mr Flannery had even tried what is commonly known on the street as a 'Dutch Oven', and even then only after hearing some friends talking one evening in the pub after five-a-side football, about 'doing it' to their wives 'all the time'.





They argued that Mr Flannery had miscalculated two crucial factors which led to the tragic outcome. The first being Mrs Flannery's military tucking in of the 600 weight cotton sheets when she made the bed that morning, which created a near airtight seal . Secondly, Mr Flannery had neglected to remember that he had attended a long business lunch at an Indian restaurant on Brick Lane that day, at which he had consumed a dozen onion Bajees, eight Poppadom, six Samosas, and an extra large beef Vindaloo with garlic naan, all washed down with 8 pints of Guinness beer. The resulting trapped wind, which he released within a 6 inch proximity of Mrs Flannery's face, came in at around 6 litres gas of 95% methane by volume.

During sentencing, the judge, The Hon Dame Roberts, said, "I accept that you did not intend that your wife should die in this manner, and I note both your grief and regret, which is why I will suspend your sentence on the grounds of time already served. Nonetheless, the conviction remains, in the hope that you will be an example to other husbands and boyfriends across the UK, and a ray of light to their long suffering wives and girlfriends, that this frankly gross, and often dangerous practice can no longer be taken lightly, or risk facing such tragic consequences as you have."

Outside the court, an emotional and weary Mr Flannery said, "I am truly very sorry for what I did to my wife, and living with the guilt of what I done is punishment enough. I just hope that others will learn from my mistake. I swear, I will never, ever fart in a woman's face again. At least, not in private."


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Gotta get me a electronic blanket!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


DONT DO IT, THEY FALL IN LOVE AND NEVER WANNA SLEEP WITH ANYTHING BUT THAT **** ING, BLANKET EVER AGAIN.


----------



## sgreanbeans

-3 with windchill this AM, was up at the top of a small around 7:15. Atlas sticky gloves suck in the cold. Fingers where frozen. Finished pretty early, came home and was going to go back out, decided it was nice and warm in here, so I am done! In-laws bought my youngest a set of drums for his B-day today (17) This will be interesting.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> NERD ALERT !!!!


You have no idea.... lol.

I won't deny my nerd tendencies. I cut trees during the day and modify android devices and make rocket fuel and useless machines at night.
Many of my customers are confused as to how I decided to take this job instead of getting a job as a computer tech or engineer. But I like being outside, playing with chainsaws and heavy equipment and that crazy feeling when you just cut the top out of a nice tall pine and watch the floor move way down there.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> -3 with windchill this AM, was up at the top of a small around 7:15. Atlas sticky gloves suck in the cold. Fingers where frozen. Finished pretty early, came home and was going to go back out, decided it was nice and warm in here, so I am done! In-laws bought my youngest a set of drums for his B-day today (17) This will be interesting.


So your in laws hate you ! I would tell my son that memaw and paaaaapaaaa would much rather hear your progress at there house !


----------



## Toddppm

Zale said:


> Rained all day. Good day for deep root fertilization. Get back to the office, ready for the holiday to start and the boss says everyone needs to come in tonight to spread salt on our HOA properties. Potential for freezing. Not happy.


 
Would love to see how they word that contract. I haven't been able to convince any of mine to do preventative applications yet! Everything is almost dry already and going to be windy all night, not much chance of icy spots I don't think.

Was up and checking radar at 4:30 yesterday and driving around checking properties. ahhh the start of the season, once again we were right on the edge of the freezing zone. Oh well, should be a good snow/ice season.


----------



## gorman

sgreanbeans said:


> -3 with windchill this AM, was up at the top of a small around 7:15. Atlas sticky gloves suck in the cold. Fingers where frozen. Finished pretty early, came home and was going to go back out, decided it was nice and warm in here, so I am done! In-laws bought my youngest a set of drums for his B-day today (17) This will be interesting.



That's tough with the drums. Good drummers are the hardest to come by, therefore the most valuable out of all musicians. But it takes a ton of ear shattering practice. And some never get the hang of it.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

gorman said:


> That's tough with the drums. Good drummers are the hardest to come by, therefore the most valuable out of all musicians. But it takes a ton of ear shattering practice. And some never get the hang of it.


Many of the drummers in the local scene are in 2-4 bands because it's so hard to find a good one. I don't know how those guys do it, I'd die. I'll stick to my guitar tyvm. 

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## gorman

2-4 bands = 2-4 times the groupies.


----------



## Blakesmaster

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Many of the drummers in the local scene are in 2-4 bands because it's so hard to find a good one. I don't know how those guys do it, I'd die. I'll stick to my guitar tyvm.
> 
> Sent from a thing using a program



What do you call someone with no talent that likes to hang out with musicians? A drummer. 

How many drummers does it take to screw in a light bulb? 10. 1 to hold the bulb and 9 to drink until the room spins.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Lol.
A sad truth about most of them, no doubt.

My friends Joe, Jason and Kevin are exceptions. Great drummers, and great guys.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Had a short while of no rain so I took the bucket for a lift...






Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## treeman75

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Had a short while of no rain so I took the bucket for a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a thing using a program


you need to plant some trees!


----------



## tree MDS

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Had a short while of no rain so I took the bucket for a lift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a thing using a program



Nice. That lawn looks like it could use a little more rain! Lol


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

It's 5 acres, all the trees are spread around the place.

Yeah. We need a bit more to fix the damage some idiot did in the field across the street. Genius somehow managed to blow an insane amount of powdered fertilizer into the air. It killed the whole field, messed up the grass and burnt a couple trees. We got back to the shop and used one of those floor blowers that plumbers blow swatter out of doors with to get as much off the trees as possible and soaked them all with a firehose. The grass just burnt up and is finally growing again.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful day!
75 degrees and sunny!!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

I removed a cottonwood last winter that had a good size burl on it. A customer turned it for me last week, I think it turned out nice.


----------



## Zale

Just got back from salting. What a waste of time. Wet spot here, wet spot there. I'd be surprised if we covered our fuel costs.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Just got back from salting. What a waste of time. Wet spot here, wet spot there. I'd be surprised if we covered our fuel costs.


180/200.00 a ton Spread and your paying what 78/81.00 a ton , what's the fuel cost , I mean I go out for 5 hours and make 350..00 a truck .


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> So your in laws hate you ! I would tell my son that memaw and paaaaapaaaa would much rather hear your progress at there house !


No doubt, I told them that I was going to set it up in their basement, right below their bedroom.


----------



## rtsims

Happy thanksgiving boys! 
I'm gonna put down some food today. I think we should have a friendly game of "who can put on more lbs". I weighed in at 216.5 this morning, I'm gonna shoot for 222.5. It's on like donkey kong Jack.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rtsims said:


> Happy thanksgiving boys!
> I'm gonna put down some food today. I think we should have a friendly game of "who can put on more lbs". I weighed in at 216.5 this morning, I'm gonna shoot for 222.5. It's on like donkey kong Jack.


I wont play because I would crush your dreams of winning. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Happy thanksgiving boys!
> I'm gonna put down some food today. I think we should have a friendly game of "who can put on more lbs". I weighed in at 216.5 this morning, I'm gonna shoot for 222.5. It's on like donkey kong Jack.


Yea I'll play ! Sounds glutinous I am also gonna drink heavy , but I am partying 2 hours from home so my wife wil have to be the double D today .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I'll play ! Sounds glutinous I am also gonna drink heavy , but I am partying 2 hours from home so my wife wil have to be the double D today .


Whats your starting weight tubby? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whats your starting weight tubby? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


283lb at 1013am


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I'll play ! Sounds glutinous I am also gonna drink heavy , but I am partying 2 hours from home so my wife wil have to be the double D today .


Beer or the hard stuff? Beer will put some water weight on you, but when I drink hard A I get the munchies. I'm guessing you will have the munchies prior to drinking though.


----------



## treeman75

rtsims said:


> Beer or the hard stuff? Beer will put some water weight on you, but when I drink hard A I get the munchies. I'm guessing you will have the munchies prior to drinking though.


What you talking bout, He probably already has the munchies from the wakeandbake!LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Beer or the hard stuff? Beer will put some water weight on you, but when I drink hard A I get the munchies. I'm guessing you will have the munchies prior to drinking though.


My wife makes about 4/5 trays of Jell-O shots and the house is usually standard beer and maybe a few mixed drinks but it's just normal liquor


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> What you talking bout, He probably already has the munchies from the wakeandbake!LOL


Today I am "dad" with kids so I am straight plus I have to drive at least too the pArty after that well who knows LOL


----------



## treeman75

We are going to my wifes aunt and uncles place. The men sit on the back porch drinking beer watching football and the ladies watch the dog show in the living room.

My big football game is tomarrow, Iowa vs Neb.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> We are going to my wifes aunt and uncles place. The men sit on the back porch drinking beer watching football and the ladies watch the dog show in the living room.
> 
> My big football game is tomarrow, Iowa vs Neb.


I am actually dreading leaving the house today. , I would rather just hang tight today and watch the "cops" marathon ! Lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got the whole ******* family coming here in a few hours. Laura is wrapping one turkey in bacon to roast in the oven and I'm doing another bird in the deep fryer. I'm not a big fan of deep fried turkey but I'm a huge fan of standing around outside with a beer around a fire ( well away from the mil ). happy ****sgiving you bunch of treetards.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Happy Thanksgiving. Imma happy Dad as I have my kids for the rest of the week.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Grace Tree

I found my old fart machine, which was missing a remote, while looking for my new fart machine and my new fart machine remote triggers both of them. Double fart machines plus old people with bad hearing as my targets. It looks like it may be a near perfect Thanksgiving at the Grace Tree household. Hope everyone else has a good and safe one.
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta run out for papers in a bit. Heard something about prime rib for later on. Anybody know if I get get hard alcohol in NY today? might have to take a ride. Something tells me beer isn't gonna cut it. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Gotta run out for papers in a bit. Heard something about prime rib for later on. Anybody know if I get get hard alcohol in NY today? might have to take a ride. Something tells me beer isn't gonna cut it. lol


LOL ...... Prime rib ...... Yum .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL ...... Prime rib ...... Yum .



Lol. Yep.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Gotta run out for papers in a bit. Heard something about prime rib for later on. Anybody know if I get get hard alcohol in NY today? might have to take a ride. Something tells me beer isn't gonna cut it. lol


No liquor stores should be open here today. Maybe downstate but I bet you don't want to **** with that! You can probably get some boones farm wine at the gas station. That's probably something you like.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> No liquor stores should be open here today. Maybe downstate but I bet you don't want to **** with that! You can probably get some boones farm wine at the gas station. That's probably something you like.



You drinking already, son?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> You drinking already, son?


Son? **** off. I wish I was drinking already. Plenty of booze here if you want to come down. You can hang out with my mother in law.


----------



## Blakesmaster

She just showed up so it's looking really nice outside...


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Son? **** off. I wish I was drinking already. Plenty of booze here if you want to come down. You can hang out with my mother in law.


You live with your mil ...... Well that explains a lot LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You live with your mil ...... Well that explains a lot LOL



I think she's just sweet on the boy. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I think she's just sweet on the boy. Lol


I would move out if mine moved in ..... I've already spent a few months living in the shop at work ! Wouldn't be any skin off my back to go back LOL . Nice trade to sleep in a chair then deal with that nonsense .


----------



## Tree Pig

I got my EATEN pants on and ready to go


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

I had to party it up late last night. Scared the neighbors with a home made 2' rocket fueled with potassium nitrate and a sugar/rust mix.woke up at 1pm and headed down to the den of sobriety for foods.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> You live with your mil ...... Well that explains a lot LOL


If I lived with her I wouldn't be living long. She just likes to come down and check on us unannounced on a regular basis. It's really awesome.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> If I lived with her I wouldn't be living long. She just likes to come down and check on us unannounced on a regular basis. It's really awesome.


She just loves ya!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> If I lived with her I wouldn't be living long. She just likes to come down and check on us unannounced on a regular basis. It's really awesome.



If I was in your shoes, I could think of a way of casually enlightening her as to why she should at least call first. I'm not quite right though. Lol.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Just be ready to answer the door in the the nude with a leather bondage mask. Shell call every time after

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Ate way to much, now I'm falling into a food coma 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## rtsims

Thanksgiving meal number one down, next one starts at 5, and that one will include beer. Apparently my MIL is making cosmos, don't know what they are but I'm not above trying one, or five.


----------



## Pelorus

Dismantled beech today. Although a tad chilly outdoors, morale of the motleycrewmembers was ok. No mutiny.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Planned some beech today for a door I am building for the kids playhouse I built.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

What's that white stuff all over the ground? Lol

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## Oak Savanna

Had to deal with this uprooted willow today at a lakefront cottage. Only access was that opening. Pain in the a$$ to begin with then we had to get a foot of snow last night to add to the fun. Gonna have to go back to that job to do a better clean up if it warms up next week. Hard to rake up sticks and saw dust with a foot of snow on the ground. Still have lots to do but with this snow I am ready to shut er down for a couple months and go sit on a beach somewhere. Bought a snow plow for the atv today. I could use the snow blower or the skid steer but atv is faster and more fun.


----------



## capetrees

Went to look at a job, fallen tree across the driveway Wednesday. He called at 10 am, called him back at 1, told him in a message I'd be there by 3 and asked that if it were done prior to 3, let me know so I wouldn't waste my time going by. Of course, went by at three and the tree was cleaned up. Phone call to inform me? No, why do that???? Todays Friday and still no call. He's done this to me in the past and why I went back, I don't know. Burn me once, my mistake, burn me twice, no more.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I still feel absolutely stuffed and barely mobile. Have 22 trees to knock out at the college today in the bitter cold. Can I get an amen?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Blakesmaster said:


> I still feel absolutely stuffed and barely mobile. Have 22 trees to knock out at the college today in the bitter cold. Can I get an amen?


AMEN! I feel like I was hit with a tranquilizer dart 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> AMEN! I feel like I was hit with a tranquilizer dart
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


And that's how I knw yer both gay ! I am up like a charged battery ready to eat some storm maple !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wish I had some storm maple to eat. All I got is this 8' or close diameter tree stump to grind. So cold the grinder killed the battery trying to start so I had to jump it. Cant believe they dont put glow plugs on these carlton grinders

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wish I had some storm maple to eat. All I got is this 8' or close diameter tree stump to grind. So cold the grinder killed the battery trying to start so I had to jump it. Cant believe they dont put glow plugs on these carlton grinders
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Mine is frozen solid today aswell ! Chippers ain't having it . I got a salamander blasting heat on it now sitting in the sun


----------



## treeclimber101

I gotta start putting the chipper in the shop at nite


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> And that's how I knw yer both gay ! I am up like a charged battery ready to eat some storm maple !


It must make you feel good to know your not alone eh Lol


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> And that's how I knw yer both gay ! I am up like a charged battery ready to eat some storm maple !



Everything (except me ) fired up just fine this morning. I hit my groove around 9:30 and laid waste to that job. Rolled out by 1:00. Now imma take a nap.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Everything (except me ) fired up just fine this morning. I hit my groove around 9:30 and laid waste to that job. Rolled out by 1:00. Now imma take a nap.


Trucks were fine , chipper however was cranking deep , parked it in the sun for an hour an all was well !


----------



## treeclimber101

tore up a cracked maple 1300.00 in just over 3 hours ......


----------



## treeman75

I love those nice easy medium sized maples, they chip so nice!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I love those nice easy medium sized maples, they chip so nice!


Nice firewood trees !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heres was my ***** for this morning. 10' long and 8' wide maple stump.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx

... just got the "walnut" call... seems this guy does not need me now cuz he is going to sell his hollow rotten black walnut for fat money... hes got big dreams of getting rich... acted like i was ripping him off too!...OokFU...



"they can make a lot of gun stocks out of that tree!"


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heres was my ***** for this morning. 10' long and 8' wide maple stump.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Lol. What was with all the 2x4's and rabbit caging??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. What was with all the 2x4's and rabbit caging??


Those are screens I built to help keep grindings more contained.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Those are screens I built to help keep grindings more contained.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Looks like a lot to lug around.


----------



## treeclimber101

formationrx said:


> ... just got the "walnut" call... seems this guy does not need me now cuz he is going to sell his hollow rotten black walnut for fat money... hes got big dreams of getting rich... acted like i was ripping him off too!...OokFU...
> 
> 
> 
> "they can make a lot of gun stocks out of that tree!"


Aww. Man did you laugh at him over the phone .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Looks like a lot to lug around.


They tri fold up to 4'. They aren't very heavy. On smaller stumps they really help contain the mess, making cleanup faster. If you look at the one picture you can see a bunch of chips laying up against the screen.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

that little branch did well holding that tree up for 2 days until I got there


----------



## formationrx

treeclimber101 said:


> Aww. Man did you laugh at him over the phone .


no...i held it back for now... what i do is wait til they call back.. then laugh and hang up... its how i help them out..


----------



## Oak Savanna

formationrx said:


> ... just got the "walnut" call... seems this guy does not need me now cuz he is going to sell his hollow rotten black walnut for fat money... hes got big dreams of getting rich... acted like i was ripping him off too!...OokFU...
> 
> 
> 
> "they can make a lot of gun stocks out of that tree!"



Yep everyone's walnut is worth 8 million dollars because there neighbours buddy told them, yet he who tells them it's worth big money never got their wallet out! 

Watch this video!


----------



## Groundman One

Trimmed some cedars that bent over with the snow this week, and dropped nine red pine to improve a guy's view out his back window. Kinda felt bad about doing that - they were perfectly healthy trees - and I think I feel bad that I don't actually feel worse. But it paid really well. And I guess that should make me feel worse for perhaps not feeling bad simply because it paid well, if that is what is actually going on in my little itty-bitty brain.

Maybe tomorrow I'll shove a few puppies through the chipper and certify my guilt.  _"Awwwwwww...."_


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Groundman One said:


> Trimmed some cedars that bent over with the snow this week, and dropped nine red pine to improve a guy's view out his back window. Kinda felt bad about doing that - they were perfectly healthy trees - and I think I feel bad that I don't actually feel worse. But it paid really well. And I guess that should make me feel worse for perhaps not feeling bad simply because it paid well, if that is what is actually going on in my little itty-bitty brain.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I'll shove a few puppies through the chipper and certify my guilt.  _"Awwwwwww...."_


If you feel that bad about it, I will take the money for it. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Oak Savanna said:


> Yep everyone's walnut is worth 8 million dollars because there neighbours buddy told them, yet he who tells them it's worth big money never got their wallet out!
> 
> Watch this video!



That is funny!


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

That was perfect! "Did you call me retarded?" "No, I asked if you are retarded".... made my day

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## Macman125




----------



## ducaticorse

Looking for a larger cap chip truck if anyone knows of one in the north east area. Would like a 90's international with dt466 and removeable top.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Looking for a larger cap chip truck if anyone knows of one in the north east area. Would like a 90's international with dt466 and removeable top.


Here is one of the ones I was thinking about buying. Its in minn though.

http://equipment.treetrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=19798


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Grinding those really messed up stumps for a competitor this morning. He is late. Stumps still need cut down more and there is not even one mark for utilities. He called in the one call. Makes me nervous. Looking around while waiting for him and see this maple he topped. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you feel that bad about it, I will take the money for it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



And have you feeling guilty instead of me?

I like you too much to treat you with hundreds of dollars of disrespect.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is one of the ones I was thinking about buying. Its in minn though.
> 
> http://equipment.treetrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=19798
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



They are out of their gourd asking 16K for that truck. Maybe 8 grand lol.... It has 357K on it. Thats pretty much exactly what I'm looking for though.


----------



## JohnH

That's a pretty big box for that truck. How big of a chipper are you towing? We have a truck similar to that and its a DOG when loaded.


----------



## tree MDS

Hard to tell on my phone, but that box doesn't look like it has a single vent either. What exactly is a 6+1 tranny?


----------



## ducaticorse

15 inch morbark. Nothing can be more of a dog than my dt360 bucket truck going up rt 2 out of Cambridge lol....


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Hard to tell on my phone, but that box doesn't look like it has a single vent either. What exactly is a 6+1 tranny?


6 speed plus a granny gear. Handle makes me think that truck has an eaton fuller. Holy **** on the miles though!


----------



## treeman75

That was a delivery box truck before its new life as a chip truck.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> 6 speed plus a granny gear. Handle makes me think that truck has an eaton fuller. Holy **** on the miles though!



That's what I figured. Was just checking. Probably the tranny I wish my truck had (instead of the straight 6 speed). Still love it though.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> That was a delivery box truck before its new life as a chip truck.



That body is cobb city..


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Grinding those really messed up stumps for a competitor this morning. He is late. Stumps still need cut down more and there is not even one mark for utilities. He called in the one call. Makes me nervous. Looking around while waiting for him and see this maple he topped.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



That stump looks low enough to grind from here. You just wanna see some sawing action, huh? lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Grinding those really messed up stumps for a competitor this morning. He is late. Stumps still need cut down more and there is not even one mark for utilities. He called in the one call. Makes me nervous. Looking around while waiting for him and see this maple he topped.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That guy gave a big F U with that maple tree prune huh ! He said ****ing A right I'm leave that sticking up in the air like that ! I would say judging by the house he prolly won't need to worry though come April-May there will be a 350 block hanging from that tree outta Marty's camaro


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> 6 speed plus a granny gear. Handle makes me think that truck has an eaton fuller. Holy **** on the miles though!


Famous last words there all highway miles ! At 80mph


----------



## treeclimber101

Anyone check out there 2013 google maps picture of your house . Thought this one was pretty trippie




kinda like concaved and bent looking


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> That guy gave a big F U with that maple tree prune huh ! He said ****ing A right I'm leave that sticking up in the air like that ! I would say judging by the house he prolly won't need to worry though come April-May there will be a 350 block hanging from that tree outta Marty's camaro


A bunch of oriental people live there. Guy wanted me to just grind the stumps and leave the humps in the yard. Used the mini to cleanup and left lots of chips in the hole. Ho is gonna plant grass on the chips. Bet that grows good.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Anyone check out there 2013 google maps picture of your house . Thought this one was pretty trippie
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like concaved and bent looking



Must be street view. Being on a private road my address don't have street view.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> A bunch of oriental people live there. Guy wanted me to just grind the stumps and leave the humps in the yard. Used the mini to cleanup and left lots of chips in the hole. Ho is gonna plant grass on the chips. Bet that grows good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Laughing my ass off...


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Anyone check out there 2013 google maps picture of your house . Thought this one was pretty trippie
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like concaved and bent looking


Please tell me that little carport deal is just the summertime storage for those bikes.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Please tell me that little carport deal is just the summertime storage for those bikes.


Yea keeps the rain off them . Now it's full of firewood ! The bikes ain't no trailer queens though bubbles , my idea of a good wash is using the stream setting on my garden hose sprayer ! LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

And a great place to hold my canoes and kayaks lOL , had to move it to get my bucket into a back hard and the old lady said Just cut it in half and leave it for the scavengers . I was like a hell no I can use that . Loaded it on the trailer and took it home whole . Hit 2 traffic lights and did some free trimming on some street trees 4miles !


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> And a great place to hold my canoes and kayaks lOL , had to move it to get my bucket into a back yard and the old lady said Just cut it in half and leave it for the scavengers . I was like a hell no I can use that . Loaded it on the trailer and took it home whole . Hit 2 traffic lights and did some free trimming on some street trees 4miles !


----------



## formationrx

2treeornot2tree said:


> Grinding those really messed up stumps for a competitor this morning. He is late. Stumps still need cut down more and there is not even one mark for utilities. He called in the one call. Makes me nervous. Looking around while waiting for him and see this maple he topped.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


thats ###### up


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

formationrx said:


> thats ###### up


I asked him about it. He said thats what they wanted. I asked if he gave them a price for removal in 10 year

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Did this Red Oak today and it kicked my arse, but in the end I won tree is down no mishaps










































Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Some shots of the view









those smoke stacks in the background are 600 feet tall, my grandfather and father both worked in those way back in the day 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty bad ass, man! Very impressive.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Did this Red Oak today and it kicked my arse, but in the end I won tree is down no mishaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


Got any pics of your grapple truck?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got any pics of your grapple truck?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


No not in hand it's a 2002 sterling with a Mercedes motor in it and its beat to crap 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No not in hand it's a 2002 sterling with a Mercedes motor in it and its beat to crap
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


Snap some pics next time your around her if you think about it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

Got a Christmas tree today, nice Fraser fir. My daughters got their Lego bitty bandit chippers in the mail last night, one green, one blue. I put together a bucket truck to pull one of em!


----------



## deevo

Finished off this old maple yesterday, last part standing we put in my buddies dump trailer, and I took home some other wood for the wood pile ! All I can say is thank goodness for the mini, days of slugging big stuffs over ! Snowed quite a bit the night before and was fun driving the mini around in it! No lawn got marked up! It's all frozen


----------



## OLD OAK

Our first crane job, could have did it another way but what the hell we needed the practice. First pic the last section of crane is not boomed out yet, it not long enough to reach the top anyway. Removed 8 + ft section at a time after i popped the top. and then a long bottom section.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Took the wife and 3yr old daughter to go see our 16yr old son who is in the jr fire department which put on a little parade for young ones













Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Finished off this old maple yesterday, last part standing we put in my buddies dump trailer, and I took home some other wood for the wood pile ! All I can say is thank goodness for the mini, days of slugging big stuffs over ! Snowed quite a bit the night before and was fun driving the mini around in it! No lawn got marked up! It's all frozen



We have about a foot of snow down here and it's a mess because the ground isn't frozen under it yet. Power washed salt off bucket truck, chip truck, chipper and pick up today. They were just caked with salt and it was driving me nuts. You buy that mini new? I might get one. I have a smaller skid steer but even that is tight some times.....


----------



## Bubba 1

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Did this Red Oak today and it kicked my arse, but in the end I won tree is down no mishaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone



I would have been like " can we get someone to sheath these damn wires damn it!?"


But I digress as its only Me, The Dan, Tmd, or as my momma calls me- Worthless. I was forced to make up a phony account on account of my old account ain't working and if I pick up a virus from this site I will return the favor.

Anyway:
It looks like we have a new HNIC and that man is NYtreeclimber and man is that boy putting it on the ground with no ********. Must be a young guy.

Anyway:

I just stopped in to say " to Hell with you" to everybody and to calm everybody by letting you all know I have been keeping tabs on all of you and to let you know that the first ass crack I see I am going for. Also that compared to The MasterBlaster you all are ****.

Anyway:

My red dump truck is about toast, it won't pass another inspection without a ton a rust repair. I am not putting that kind if work into the old beast and am thinking what to do. I have had it for some time and am about sick of it. They were like " the turn signals don't cancel" and I was like " are you sure the U-bolts on the leaf springs are still there?" They said the rear brakes are still good but I had it apart a few months ago and know they are pretty much shot. Also something about the mudflaps. Mudflaps? Really? I am about sick of my mechanic as well. I put 2k miles on it this year and as long as the brakes are good I don't need much else besides something to help with the smell.

Anyway:

I survived this last holiday by burrowing in my basement hovel and keeping the fire burning hot. My wife and kid went out shopping today, it only cost my 50 bucks so I am happy. They made me get all the Christmas stuff out of the attic so I sharpened an old razor blade with which to slit my veins. Its a little rusty but still should do the trick.

Anyway:

I have to climb a giant white oak and remove about a 1/9 of the insane and neglected deadwood out of it next week when I sober up enough to get out of bed and wash myself. I tried last week but blew my Bigshot out and there was no way I was going to hucklebuck through all the deadwood to the TIP .No, I need a clean run to the top or **** it. I don't even like taking jobs like this on as now I am expected to be liable for any damage done by any piece breaking loose and hitting the shed they just put in.

I did manage to get a good bit of work done before the holiday and today some Mexican came and bought my old plow for 400 bucks. he didn't seem to know much about it so good luck to him and I am glad to be rid of that. So now I can take that 400 and pay the ER bill from months ago when I kicked a heavy bag at the YMCA. I should sue the YMCA for putting something like that up for an idiot like me to kick but I can't get involved with that sort of thing without shooting somebody like last time. Something to know about heavy bags: they are real ****ing heavy.

I also have to get new sprocket assemblies for all my saws and all my eyetoeyes are wearing thin. I still have good amount of trees to chop plus I am hoping to spend some time getting hammered and plowing snow with my new truck and plow at night and spend my days doing Jane Fonda with the ladies at the YMCA.

Other than that I am happy to check in and to see everybody is having a good time.


----------



## Bubba 1

Its been close to an hour since my last post and for the record I have to say that I have already forgotten what password and phony email account I used to log on but thank you all very very much for allowing me the privilege to be a part of this fine congregation that has been collected and displayed here. I say this because even though I was allowed back to join you all I am not able to log on with my old credentials even though it seems they have been revived. I tried to log in with my old name but it won't let me. I applied for a new password to no avail.


----------



## Bubba 1

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is one of the ones I was thinking about buying. Its in minn though.
> 
> http://equipment.treetrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=19798
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




It looks like the box is a quarter inch off the tires. besides, not only are you banned from buying any more trucks you are certainly banned from buying one you haven't seen in person.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bubba 1 said:


> It looks like the box is a quarter inch off the tires. besides, not only are you banned from buying any more trucks you are certainly banned from buying one you haven't seen in person.


No more new trucks this coming year. Might be a 75' bucket on my list in 2015 if I can find a fixxer upper at a auction at a good price.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

OLD OAK said:


> Our first crane job, could have did it another way but what the hell we needed the practice. First pic the last section of crane is not boomed out yet, it not long enough to reach the top anyway. Removed 8 + ft section at a time after i popped the top. and then a long bottom section. View attachment 320482
> View attachment 320484
> View attachment 320487
> View attachment 320496


Cool stuff, now where is the PPE..........HARDHATS!


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> No more new trucks this coming year. Might be a 75' bucket on my list in 2015 if I can find a fixxer upper at a auction at a good price.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That's what I am after. I want to trade the one I just bought in, I no likey the Davey style, everything is on the wrong side for me. Would like to get a elevator that has the mechanical all done but no body work, I can do all that and spray it my green.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> That's what I am after. I want to trade the one I just bought in, I no likey the Davey style, everything is on the wrong side for me. Would like to get a elevator that has the mechanical all done but no body work, I can do all that and spray it my green.


Jj Kane auctions down in Plymouth mtg used to sell alot of the 75' forestry trucks. Last couple of auctions they didnt have any. Just some 65' trucks. Guess big orange is holding onto them. Last auction that they had some, they had 5 for sale and they sold for 38-42k. Quite alot less then these white washed trucks you see for sale for 79k on tree trader

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

No doubt


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Found this for sale locally. 1971 duece and a half . 23' boom, 8k @ 6' out. Only $7000. Would be a cool grapple truck.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Jj Kane auctions down in Plymouth mtg used to sell alot of the 75' forestry trucks. Last couple of auctions they didnt have any. Just some 65' trucks. Guess big orange is holding onto them. Last auction that they had some, they had 5 for sale and they sold for 38-42k. Quite alot less then these white washed trucks you see for sale for 79k on tree trader
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I'd much rather a shorter rearmount than a big bomber forestry unit. I can probably count on one hand the amount of times I climbed out of the bucket this year because of height. Usually I have to do it because I just couldn't get the truck close enough to the tree.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I would like a rear mount but I really like only taking 2 trucks to a job. I can haul all the wood home in the back of the bucket truck. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah I have had that too. But I still would love to have one of those 75'ftrs. Think ya might be able to make up for the positioning. Plus, then I would need to run a separate chip truck, and that would be a PITA for me. I have one, sitting on "blocks". Maybe if EAB hits, it will see some action. That old deuce, love it! I have often thought about getting a military wrecker, those things are beast.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My forestry bucket comes in handy when its a small job. I chipped into it the first time since july the other day. If I didnt have it I would have had to run 2 trucks a hour there and a hour home for 4 yds of chips

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If I could just fit this in customers driveways I would never have to climb again. 150' bucket for $67k. "Trees behind your house. No problem. I will just set up in the front and boom over your house."

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

I use mine all the time. Normally we roll with it and chipper of course, F-250 and 16' dump trailer. Thats it.
Went shooting yesterday, thinking about trying to trade that brand new MS200T for a M-4 or AR-15, think I would have any luck? I have a 200 and a 201, so I really don't need the extra one, but I feel that I NEED a rifle! Had my 17 y/o boy with me, he is now a addict. Blasted a few hundy rounds thru my 40 and 38 had this big cheesy grin! He wanted to shoot all that I had, but had to stop him, in case of zombies, gotta have some ammo left.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I could just fit this in customers driveways I would never have to climb again. 150' bucket for $67k. "Trees behind your house. No problem. I will just set up in the front and boom over your house."
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


pic?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

As crazy as people are about those ms200t you should be able to get a ar15. They have come back down to pre sandy hook prices.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> pic?


Oops forgot that part. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

I only chipped into my bucket twice this year. Usually all it hauls is about 40 sheets of plywood, some 4*4 dunnage, and a wood dolly. I used to do like Jared and load the wood in the bucket but that changed with the big chipper. Very rarely do I have a small enough amount of wood left that the little box on a forestry would be any benefit. I either chip everything or there is enough left to justify making a trip with the log truck.


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> We have about a foot of snow down here and it's a mess because the ground isn't frozen under it yet. Power washed salt off bucket truck, chip truck, chipper and pick up today. They were just caked with salt and it was driving me nuts. You buy that mini new? I might get one. I have a smaller skid steer but even that is tight some times.....
> View attachment 320497


Yeah salt sucks! I got both my chippers, 4 trailers and trucks known rust sprayed. I bought it new in July, 2013 s650tx. They made a few changes/upgrades from last years model, it may be small but it's mighty and a huge back saver ! I love it! Don't get to run it much as a few of my guys have taken a liking to it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

@ Blakes. Yes, but you are rolling big now days! Good to see BTW. Me, I still, ittybity! Like I said, waiting on the bug, if it hits big time, then I will go buy a bunch of stuff again and go after it. It not, I am outty! I'll park my junk, wait for the easy one's to do on the weekends and I'll go get a job delivering pizzas!


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Oops forgot that part.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Holy bajesus! Must have articulating steering like a LVS.


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't put **** it mine because it's a lain to get in and out of my wood spot . But in the past I've put a lot of tree into the bucket box , like 2 cord of a lot of tree . A motivated stacker can load that to the gills .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Holy bajesus! Must have articulating steering like a LVS.


You could do some dang good fine pruning like murph with a bucket like that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't put **** it mine because it's a lain to get in and out of my wood spot . But in the past I've put a lot of tree into the bucket box , like 2 cord of a lot of tree . A motivated stacker can load that to the gills .


Even a unmotivated stacker gets alot in when the boss keeps shoving pieces down there throat. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> @ Blakes. Yes, but you are rolling big now days! Good to see BTW. Me, I still, ittybity! Like I said, waiting on the bug, if it hits big time, then I will go buy a bunch of stuff again and go after it. It not, I am outty! I'll park my junk, wait for the easy one's to do on the weekends and I'll go get a job delivering pizzas!


You gotta cut a lot of trees to be big . That's why all the new guys go big then get tired and stay iddy biddy . I say 3 long days a week of work , long like 10/12 hour days .


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Even a unmotivated stacker gets alot in when the boss keeps shoving pieces down there throat. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


No if your gonna load it with the mini well you can't put **** in there . You have to physically be a active part as the operator is stacking it , fill all the way to the from and ceiling , I put 2 white pine in mine , every bit of 70 fters , I had it so tight , when I dumped it it slid real slow and then basically broke loose and shot the truck ahead about 5ft , now that is a load


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have loaded my like that before too. Had two guys in mine while I lifted pieces into the back with the mini. It was so full I was scared It was gonna fall out the back on the way home. Very top heavy. I Did go around a corner a little to fast and it felt like I was on two wheels.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> No if your gonna load it with the mini well you can't put **** in there . You have to physically be a active part as the operator is stacking it , fill all the way to the from and ceiling , I put 2 white pine in mine , every bit of 70 fters , I had it so tight , when I dumped it it slid real slow and then basically broke loose and shot the truck ahead about 5ft , now that is a load


Lol. Yeah, a big chipper changes all of that ******** too. If you can get all that little chit chipped up you can make stacks at the back of the truck with the mini then shove them forward with the next piece. Even a nice 250 like Mds has allows for much easier mechanical loading of the wood.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> You gotta cut a lot of trees to be big . That's why all the new guys go big then get tired and stay iddy biddy . I say 3 long days a week of work , long like 10/12 hour days .


It's not that I'm big time now. I would just rather pay for equipment than employees. Lol. Can't get a very productive worker for the grand or so a month that my chipper costs me.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Jj Kane auctions down in Plymouth mtg used to sell alot of the 75' forestry trucks. Last couple of auctions they didnt have any. Just some 65' trucks. Guess big orange is holding onto them. Last auction that they had some, they had 5 for sale and they sold for 38-42k. Quite alot less then these white washed trucks you see for sale for 79k on tree trader
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


We have two altec 75' the older one which is a 2006 won't lift anything over 250 lbs and the new does it no problem but if you ask me the Terex is a better unit , more stable, smoother hydraulics also the Terex is more nimble as far as getting into the canopies 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## tree MDS

I try and limp along with the equipment I have as best I can. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I try and limp along with the equipment I have as best I can. Lol.


That sounds almost as painful as watching you paint your equipment. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I try and limp along with the equipment I have as best I can. Lol.


Your setup is optimum for making money , no slouch ! I just don't need all the chip capacity , all my spots are free and close . Even pine wood free ! Most guys here though run big chip trucks I choose to run 2 smaller trucks that's all


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> You gotta cut a lot of trees to be big . That's why all the new guys go big then get tired and stay iddy biddy . I say 3 long days a week of work , long like 10/12 hour days .


 Tired, yes, I would say I am tired,LOL. But, I like where I am at right now. I don't feel that I am chained down like before. All the worries I had, guys, clients, equipment,payments, WEATHER! Now, if I don't feel like going out, I don't. Can park it all and walk if I found something better, become a weekend warrior. Even if I don't go big tho, I still want a 75ftr, just cause...........there cool! We are preparing for it tho,for if it does hit.


----------



## tree MDS

After looking at the pics NY put up yesterday, I kinda got dreaming about just how bad ass I would be with an all wheel drive, 75' rear mount. What a piece of equipment that would be in the right hands!!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Tired, yes, I would say I am tired,LOL. But, I like where I am at right now. I don't feel that I am chained down like before. All the worries I had, guys, clients, equipment,payments, WEATHER! Now, if I don't feel like going out, I don't. Can park it all and walk if I found something better, become a weekend warrior. Even if I don't go big tho, I still want a 75ftr, just cause...........there cool! We are preparing for it tho,for if it does hit.


I am seriously gonna look into spiders ! I may bust a nut on one , ditch the bucket and pull it with the 350 or a 250 and have some real reach .


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> After looking at the pics NY put up yesterday, I kinda got dreaming about just how bad ass I would be with an all wheel drive, 75' rear mount. What a piece of equipment that would be in the right hands!!


Yeah, that beautiful Kenworth that Marquis bought last year is ****ing drool inducing. I think my next big deal will be a kboom though. Don't want a completely tarded out setup as I want it on a truck the size of my bucket. Wonder how big a kboom I could put on something like that.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> I am seriously gonna look into spiders ! I may bust a nut on one , ditch the bucket and pull it with the 350 or a 250 and have some real reach I saw a 90 fter the other day over the house and 60 ft up the top of the tree walking on the front lawn like nothing .


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> After looking at the pics NY put up yesterday, I kinda got dreaming about just how bad ass I would be with an all wheel drive, 75' rear mount. What a piece of equipment that would be in the right hands!!


That's some serious talk there rummy ! But I think your right that's a bad ass truck


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am seriously gonna look into spiders ! I may bust a nut on one , ditch the bucket and pull it with the 350 or a 250 and have some real reach .



You see the Teupens in the November shirrill mailer? The 86' (bottom of basket) looks like it'd be handy. Only 9,080lbs too. Its all you, Porks!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You see the Teupens in the November shirrill mailer? The 86' (bottom of basket) looks like it'd be handy. Only 9,080lbs too. Its all you, Porks!!


I like them cause they can be moved by a one ton and used on nice lawns ! I got too many blades of grass to care about LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I like them cause they can be moved by a one ton and used on nice lawns ! I got too many blades of grass to care about LOL



Pretty sure they would still tear things up pretty good, especially turning. I've heard the track chippers are brutal on lawns.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Pretty sure they would still tear things up pretty good, especially turning. I've heard the track chippers are brutal on lawns.


Plywood party baby ! But your right straight in straight out ! I am smoking crack right now even talking about buying one LOL I am gonna stuck driving that beater of mine until wifey is doney with school ! Then it's college for the little yuns maybe I will buy it for myself for my sixtieth


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I am seriously gonna look into spiders ! I may bust a nut on one , ditch the bucket and pull it with the 350 or a 250 and have some real reach .


I've demoed a 90' spider and a90' tracked lift and I don't trust em ,man they are bouncy and they do tear up lawns . I guess if I were a little guy they probably wouldn't bother me but I ain't a small man


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I've demoed a 90' spider and a90' tracked lift and I don't trust em ,man they are bouncy and they do tear up lawns . I guess if I were a little guy they probably wouldn't bother me but I ain't a small man
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


Well I am a small guy ! Not some fat bastard who has to pull the bucket liner out because it puts me over the 350lb mark ..... No not me LOL never stalled the truck trying to boom back when I am stretched all the way out . Or


----------



## tree MDS

Well, I guess 101 and 2tree are out. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

2 tree has 2 trees for legs LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I am a small guy ! Not some fat bastard who has to pull the bucket liner out because it puts me over the 350lb mark ..... No not me LOL never stalled the truck trying to boom back when I am stretched all the way out . Or



I've noticed mine doesn't like lifting me if I'm stretched off the back all the way lately.. especially if backed down a steep hill. Oh well, it happens. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I've noticed mine doesn't like lifting me if I'm stretched off the back all the way lately.. especially if backed down a steep hill. Oh well, it happens. Lol


I was told to have the lower valve spool rebuilt it will make a huge difference


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I was told to have the lower valve spool rebuilt it will make a huge difference



Interesting. I'm still running off the pony, as I don't have the extra $1000 to $1500 to rebuild the truck PTO (spline stripped). I imagine the truck would have a little more nut.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Interesting. I'm still running off the pony, as I don't have the extra $1000 to $1500 to rebuild the truck PTO (spline stripped). I imagine the truck would have a little more nut.


Supposedly over time the lower valves get partially blocked at times restricting flow , kinda like only pulling halfway on the lever . I wanna drain all the oil I am sure I have water


----------



## treeclimber101

I am off to ocean city til tomorrow see ya all later !


----------



## treeman75

With me it depends on the trees we are doing and where we are working. Most of the jobs I do are 5-10 miles from my yard so it dont matter much if I take everything, im paying insurance on them and wont use much fuel so I use them. If the trees are nice young ash or locust with not much dead I will bring the chipper if they are big old trees full of dead the chipper stays home. Most of the time and the easiest way is the bucket, log loader and mini. I do alot more bigger trees since I bought the mini and log loader, I can do them so much faster and easier. I still dont forget all the years I did it with not much for equipment. I am proud along with friends and family of where I am today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I was told to have the lower valve spool rebuilt it will make a huge difference


I will have to check that out. Do you know where that valve is located. When the lower boom is at vertical and I am booming up with the upper boom about 90 degrees from the lower boom it slows down greatly. Sometimes I thinkni hear it gruntting. Jk. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> I am seriously gonna look into spiders ! I may bust a nut on one , ditch the bucket and pull it with the 350 or a 250 and have some real reach .



Yep! My mind is made up. Getting at least a 70' in the spring. EAB is here, has been for a few years now. People are leaving the infected trees standing too long, no access and some are too dead and dangerous to climb. Of course their will be guys around here that just go in and flop them and smash everything in the yard all to s#it. But you get what you pay for. Keep your bucket and put some one up in the front yard and spider in back and put some wood on the ground!!!


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Yeah salt sucks! I got both my chippers, 4 trailers and trucks known rust sprayed. I bought it new in July, 2013 s650tx. They made a few changes/upgrades from last years model, it may be small but it's mighty and a huge back saver ! I love it! Don't get to run it much as a few of my guys have taken a liking to it!



Krown is a good idea. My trucks were just in to get annual safety and my mechanic and I were talking about under coating. He said he would do them for me but I was in a big rip to get the trucks back and I said I would bring them back another time and 3 weeks later we got snow! Is your mini a gas or diesel? I want diesel. Everyone runs for the skid steer at our job but I told them I sign the cheques so its my ass in the seat!! Lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I've demoed a 90' spider and a90' tracked lift and I don't trust em ,man they are bouncy and they do tear up lawns . I guess if I were a little guy they probably wouldn't bother me but I ain't a small man
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


I have thought about getting one of these also. I know when i rented a 45' it moves a good bit. Just the nature of the beast.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Interesting. I'm still running off the pony, as I don't have the extra $1000 to $1500 to rebuild the truck PTO (spline stripped). I imagine the truck would have a little more nut.


probably a pump check on that pony and check relief pressure setting. may be low, the valve springs get tired as they age and relieve prematurely. machine should have no problem picking you up anywhere its positioned.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Showing some love to the Huawei Valiant from metropcs. Figuring out how to unlock the bootloader and build a custom recovery for it. 
That's pretty much code monkey for "driving myself slowly insane with an android device nobody wants to touch"

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## ducaticorse

Went out yesterday to buy a nice but used warn XD9000I winch with a receiver hitch mount for 500, but the guy asked if I was interested in knocking down two 70ft pines and dragging them into the wood line in trade when I got there. Told him sure but I'd have to come back tomorrow. Went there today and he wanted three additional pines dropped. So I left with the winch set up and $550 in my pocket. $200 went to my friend for helping out.


----------



## tree MDS

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Showing some love to the Huawei Valiant from metropcs. Figuring out how to unlock the bootloader and build a custom recovery for it.
> That's pretty much code monkey for "driving myself slowly insane with an android device nobody wants to touch"
> 
> Sent from a thing using a program



Here I thought Blakes was the closest thing we had to a full blown nerd. Lol


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

I figure if I'm gonna be a monkey I might as well go all the way.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## treeclimber101

The capacity if a LR3 is 350 not including the liner so that means it should be capable of moving all positions up to 680lbs without the liner it's built with 49% redundancy . All personal lifts after 1990 are built that way . Would I try to put 2 of me in there and boom over the side , prolly not but that's the supposed breaking point of that lift , mine I can here restricted flow in the lower spool sounds like a jet engine whistling fluid through . Works fine but I can hear it .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My lift is rated for 300 lbs and with gear and a saw I am over that. If I boom out completely horizontal off to the side of the truck and jump I can lift the outrigger on the other side off the ground.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Here I thought Blakes was the closest thing we had to a full blown nerd. Lol


Not sure how I obtained that status but if it's any consolation I have no ****ing clue what monkeybutt there was prattling on about.


----------



## treeclimber101

That's not good ....I've seen guys float an outrigger an lean the lower boom on the upper wires to reach a little further ... Sketchy as **** !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> My lift is rated for 300 lbs and with gear and a saw I am over that. If I boom out completely horizontal off to the side of the truck and jump I can lift the outrigger on the other side off the ground.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Oh hell I can do that without jumping but I only weight 230 without gear 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If I gotta lean way out and feel real sketchy I put the out rigger down more on the side I am booming out on. Makes the truck un level but prevents the other out rigger from getting light.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> My lift is rated for 300 lbs and with gear and a saw I am over that. If I boom out completely horizontal off to the side of the truck and jump I can lift the outrigger on the other side off the ground.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Jesus. Just listening to you and Eddie makes me feel so much more comfortable that I will never break my bucket. I have had the lower boom not want to lift when fully extended downhill from the bucket. I just used the upper to pull me in a bit and then it worked just fine.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Jesus. Just listening to you and Eddie makes me feel so much more comfortable that I will never break my bucket. I have had the lower boom not want to lift when fully extended downhill from the bucket. I just used the upper to pull me in a bit and then it worked just fine.


What are you saying chris? Are you calling us fat? Lol. I prefer gravity challenged myself. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Oh hell I can do that without jumping but I only weight 230 without gear
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone







with gear and dressed warm prolly 320lbs


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> with gear and dressed warm prolly 320lbs


Dam son lay off the Krispy kream lol


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## treeclimber101

Today was my kind of beach day












I wanna move to the water I'm getting closer each year LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

So my wife just sent me this pic. She was at a hair wars competition with her aunt Alice on the right who's a hairdresser. Apparently she took second place at the competition. All I see is ribbon and glitter but I guess it is awesome.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Today was my kind of beach day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna move to the water I'm getting closer each year LOL



Probably instinct calling you back to the seas. Lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Now we gotta wqtch out for the pavera cutting treea now. 

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/lab/4140883934.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Now we gotta wqtch out for the pavera cutting treea now.
> 
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/lab/4140883934.html
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I just called from my daughters phone gave all your info and said if I see your scummy ass out cutting trees instead of painting driveways black or building monuments I am gonna **** you up ! Good luck with that !


----------



## treeman75

Tomorrow I have four dead pines to climb and knock the tops out of then just flop em over, no clean up. Im doing a maple trim with the bucket too, another day at the office. Its supposed to rain or snow this week.


----------



## treeman75

My scabbard with wheels


----------



## treeman75




----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 320633
> My scabbard with wheels


Did you make it or buy it?


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 320636


Nice hinge , white pine ?


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## treeman75

Not exactly sure what that round deal is but its neat, I have seen something like it before too.


----------



## treeman75

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Did you make it or buy it?
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


I seen it fall off an asplund truck and picked it up. Its home made with skateboard wheels.


----------



## luckydad

I have picked up a few things behind them also ..


----------



## treeman75

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Nice hinge , white pine ?
> 
> 
> Sent from your wife's phone


I think it was an austrian pine.


----------



## Zale

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 320639
> Not exactly sure what that round deal is but its neat, I have seen something like it before too.




When the tree was younger, that was a branch. It looks like it was pruned and the tree compartmentalized around it. Text book example. IMO.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bark beetle ..... Shot hole bore ? Or both ?


----------



## Zale

If its Austrian pine, more likely diplodia tip blight. The borers would be secondary.IMO.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Bark beetle ..... Shot hole bore ? Or both ?


To be honest im not sure. There were around 30 that were stone dead for quite some time. I did notice alot of little holes but wasnt sure if they were there before they died.


----------



## treeman75

I noticed most of the other austrian pines in the area were dead too but the other evergreens looked good. The home owner said they died fast.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I has been nice to have a few days off. Back at tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Blakesmaster said:


> Not sure how I obtained that status but if it's any consolation I have no ****ing clue what monkeybutt there was prattling on about.



Monkeybutt.... clever.

The prattle was what I was doing yesterday. Modifying the programming of a cell phone to allow for the installation of a non-oem operating base. I see nothing wrong with being able to rebuild a loader truck and an operating system too. Tree monkey, grease monkey, code monkey. Got all my monkeys covered.
The most useful part of what I was doing let's you delete those pesky apps that the phone provider locks onto the handset. Deleting those useless apps frees up space for other stuff on your internal storage.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> I seen it fall off an asplund truck and picked it up. Its home made with skateboard wheels.


**** asplund. 
That is all.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## sgreanbeans

Gotta go take out a silver maple, so not feeling it today. However! I just took care of my last payment for the year, so now, all is pocket change till April. This is where I would insert the rockin smiley but I dont know how too?


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> I has been nice to have a few days off. Back at tomorrow.
> Jeff


This time last year, I was down there wit u, big freakin dif in the weather, gotta extra bunk? Wife wont miss me for a few weeks


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Gotta empty her and start welding new sides today.






Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> Krown is a good idea. My trucks were just in to get annual safety and my mechanic and I were talking about under coating. He said he would do them for me but I was in a big rip to get the trucks back and I said I would bring them back another time and 3 weeks later we got snow! Is your mini a gas or diesel? I want diesel. Everyone runs for the skid steer at our job but I told them I sign the cheques so its my ass in the seat!! Lol


Yep Kubota diesel. Also this is the lift I'm getting in the spring, 70' and can get it through a 36" gate, runs on diesel or electricity. Demo'd one for a month and are awesome ! Sold in Montreal upequip.ca I demo'd 3 other types including teupen and this one I liked the best and was 76$,000 less. 6600 lbs, have 15 alturna mats plus plywood And doesn't leave a mark! Turns on a dime on the mats if needed. Bought a nice 18' float trailer for it also. Very well built and like you said with EAB very close back yard trees will be a breeze with it! I do quite a bit of water access only work also and this can fit on the barge with the chipper and mini skid no probs!


----------



## Grace Tree

We had a small storm blown hickory hung up in another tree over a guy's shed. Tree was only 40 ft and there was a big cherry within 30 ft. so I hung a block in the cherry crotch, tied it off below, dragged the GRCS out of the truck for the first time in a couple years, cranked it up and off the stump and sectioned it as I lowered it down. It was kind of fun to do it that way and I wasn't in any hurry but it would have been faster to throw down 70 ft. of plywood, drive the lift to the tree and whack it apart.


----------



## treeclimber101

Anyone looking for a bobcat ? I am gonna list on crackheadlist today , mid 90s with just over 2500 hrs. Runs good has new tires last year . Only issue I know of is a small hydro leak I cannot seem to locate around the back left side somewhere .. Looking for 5500 with the forks bucket needs a new cutting edge









kinda of trying to get rid of things I don't really use to save up for a bigger mini


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Anyone looking for a bobcat ? I am gonna list on crackheadlist today , mid 90s with just over 2500 hrs. Runs good has new tires last year . Only issue I know of is a small hydro leak I cannot seem to locate around the back left side somewhere .. Looking for 5500 with the forks bucket needs a new cutting edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda of trying to get rid of things I don't really use to save up for a bigger mini


----------



## Blakesmaster

Took some time to edit down video footage from that pine we took through a garage last month. Definitely getting better at the whole video deal but I always reach a point where I get frustrated and just slap it together but I'm pretty happy with how this came out considering I lost a lot of the good footage due to battery dying.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Blakesmaster said:


> Took some time to edit down video footage from that pine we took through a garage last month. Definitely getting better at the whole video deal but I always reach a point where I get frustrated and just slap it together but I'm pretty happy with how this came out considering I lost a lot of the good footage due to battery dying.



Bad Azz 


Sent from your wife's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Took some time to edit down video footage from that pine we took through a garage last month. Definitely getting better at the whole video deal but I always reach a point where I get frustrated and just slap it together but I'm pretty happy with how this came out considering I lost a lot of the good footage due to battery dying.



Tried to watch it and it said its blocked in this country because of copyright laws. Wtf

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I got it to work on my computer. At the very end you can see cigerate smoke floating by the camera. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Tried to watch it and it said its blocked in this country because of copyright laws. Wtf
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I had it working on everything before I posted but I guess they caught me using a nin song so you can only play it on PC? Gay. Putting it up on vimeo now. I get the copyright laws, I really do, but it's not like I'm trying to make money off of this. Whatever.


----------



## rtsims

Spent 2 hours cleaning the disk and innerds on the chipper this morning. That Ash left a glue like coating on everything and had **** all wraped around the bearing.


----------



## Blakesmaster

**** youtube...


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Spent 2 hours cleaning the disk and innerds on the chipper this morning. That Ash left a glue like coating on everything and had **** all wraped around the bearing. View attachment 320736
> View attachment 320737


God that's a time consuming sucky job , I ran a beech through covered in wisteria and it did the same thing I played with that wheel for hours .then I had it all twisted on the upper infeed wheels again hours


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I chipped a bunch of vines on a job the other day. They chipped surprisingly good.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> **** youtube...



I thought I was gonna get sea sick there at first. Jk. Nice video. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Last month I hoisted the indeed wheel up and there was all sorts of stuff in there wrapped around the bearings. After I got it all put back together the wheel had about 1/8 or more play in it side to side. Still rocking it though. I'm ready for an upgrade to a bandit 250 but my little Vermeer 935 still gets the job done, just not real efficient.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Last month I hoisted the indeed wheel up and there was all sorts of stuff in there wrapped around the bearings. After I got it all put back together the wheel had about 1/8 or more play in it side to side. Still rocking it though. I'm ready for an upgrade to a bandit 250 but my little Vermeer 935 still gets the job done, just not real efficient.


Well when I had to do the infeed bearing it was so bad I had to cut the shaft going through it because the race was frozen to the shaft .... O god that was a nightmare thought it would a few hours well it was 2 days and 600.00 more in parts


----------



## rtsims

What kind of chipper you rockin?


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a 1800 then a 1230A now model 13s . But I am real familiar with that Vermeer style . Here's what happens when a top rail of a chain link fence meets a drum chipper , drum flew outta the drum box total loss







shame good machine


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a 1800 then a 1230A now model 13s . But I am real familiar with that Vermeer style . Here's what happens when a top rail of a chain link fence meets a drum chipper , drum flew outta the drum box total loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame good machine


Whoa!


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Whoa!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


I wasn't there to see the grenade explode but I heard it was as bad as what you'd think it would be .


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> I wasn't there to see the grenade explode but I heard it was as bad as what you'd think it would be .


Holy smokes! Insurance cover that?


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Holy smokes! Insurance cover that?


Yes they totaled it 12 K in damage , however the machine is fine good engine good hydro parts all good , the drum and drum box were destroyed that is it but the drum is big money and the box or belly is as well


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I wasn't there to see the grenade explode but I heard it was as bad as what you'd think it would be .


I had a wheel come off the grinder while I was grinding a stump. That thing took off like Chris Christie at a doughnut sale , luckily it hit a tree about 100' away ,could've been a lot worse.


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Never seen a disk cutting chipper before... only ever used Vermeer drum machines. Very interesting idea behind that disk, but it doesn't seem like the best thing for lots of chipping.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Never seen a disk cutting chipper before... only ever used Vermeer drum machines. Very interesting idea behind that disk, but it doesn't seem like the best thing for lots of chipping.
> 
> Sent from a thing using a program


I like drum style over disc but disc do make nicer chips IMO but drums are better at processing larger stuff 


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Yep Kubota diesel. Also this is the lift I'm getting in the spring, 70' and can get it through a 36" gate, runs on diesel or electricity. Demo'd one for a month and are awesome ! Sold in Montreal upequip.ca I demo'd 3 other types including teupen and this one I liked the best and was 76$,000 less. 6600 lbs, have 15 alturna mats plus plywood And doesn't leave a mark! Turns on a dime on the mats if needed. Bought a nice 18' float trailer for it also. Very well built and like you said with EAB very close back yard trees will be a breeze with it! I do quite a bit of water access only work also and this can fit on the barge with the chipper and mini skid no probs!



I saw your posts with that a while back. I have been talking with Martin from upequip about those lifts. Also gonna demo the crawler 78 from a place in Cambridge. I have the winter to research and demo then in the spring she's a must have! I have a bunch of alturnamats on the bucket truck and a bunch of 3/4" plywood ripped in half and screwed together for extra mats at the shop. You are sold on the easy lift for sure then huh!? I am not getting any less than a 70'. I did 7 ash trees today, in back yard, no access but that lift could have got them! Also was that you who just got a new husky T540xp?! Couldn't remember who posted that a while back. If so, how you liking it?! I have been hearing from my husky dealer they are coming for past year and a half now. Now he said he has 2 ordered an they will be there in the new year. Well I couldn't wait any longer and HAD TO HAVE ONE so I ordered one from Europe this weekend.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> Anyone looking for a bobcat ? I am gonna list on crackheadlist today , mid 90s with just over 2500 hrs. Runs good has new tires last year . Only issue I know of is a small hydro leak I cannot seem to locate around the back left side somewhere .. Looking for 5500 with the forks bucket needs a new cutting edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda of trying to get rid of things I don't really use to save up for a bigger mini



Lol crackheadlist!! So true. Here in Canada we have the same thing but its " kijiji" every time you list something for sale on there some a$$hole wants to low ball the piss outta you or trade you an old John Deere snowmobile in the middle of summer, a bass boat that leaks or a pick up load of empties!! Noticed this one deadbeat that I fired has an ad on there for " cheap tree trims and removals" no clean up!!! Couldn't work hard or show up for me but when it's fast cash he will climb!! Didnt seem to mention the part about no insurance tho!! What a joke! Crackheadlist is right! Lol


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

The 1800xl is a beast! I just feed the pile into the machine with the loader truck.
We don't haul non-tree debris and any questionable to chip stuff is processed at the job site to be sure it's safe.
Chipping is done when we have 6-10 truck loads at the yard. And the chips are all used to help smooth the drive and replenish the dirt that was stripped away while the shop was an ag field.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> I saw your posts with that a while back. I have been talking with Martin from upequip about those lifts. Also gonna demo the crawler 78 from a place in Cambridge. I have the winter to research and demo then in the spring she's a must have! I have a bunch of alturnamats on the bucket truck and a bunch of 3/4" plywood ripped in half and screwed together for extra mats at the shop. You are sold on the easy lift for sure then huh!? I am not getting any less than a 70'. I did 7 ash trees today, in back yard, no access but that lift could have got them! Also was that you who just got a new husky T540xp?! Couldn't remember who posted that a while back. If so, how you liking it?! I have been hearing from my husky dealer they are coming for past year and a half now. Now he said he has 2 ordered an they will be there in the new year. Well I couldn't wait any longer and HAD TO HAVE ONE so I ordered one from Europe this weekend.


Yeah I looked at the crawlers, a bit more then I wanted to spend at the time, but are nice. Martin and Alain are straight up honest guys and have been good to me. Yeah I got my 540 from honey bros and love it! Make sure you read the starting and break in instructions and you'll love it! Was well worth spending the extra little bit of $!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Yea topping Cleveland Pears all day. Can't wait to put all 230 lbs in the tops of these really skinny trees. FML.


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yea topping Cleveland Pears all day. Can't wait to put all 230 lbs in the tops of these really skinny trees. FML.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


Trim em about 3" above the dirt . Hate pear !


----------



## treeclimber101

Door knockers told my customer all his trees need to go . Neighbor hired them to cut some branches off this beautiful sycamore ,






tried to spike the **** outta the tree . This is the exact tree 3 weeks ago






looks dead right ?!?! Crackhead proceeded to instruct me on tree health .... I was sidetracked by the fact my instructor only has 3 teeth one of which is wiggling like a broken piano key


----------



## treeclimber101

I hate my life today , these guys are scum every last one of them


----------



## pdqdl

rtsims said:


> Spent 2 hours cleaning the disk and innerds on the chipper this morning. That Ash left a glue like coating on everything and had **** all wraped around the bearing. View attachment 320736
> View attachment 320737



I have found that keeping the knives sharp and the bed knife properly adjusted pretty much eliminates those problems. Just not entirely, though.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I hate my life today , these guys are scum every last one of them



No whining!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I hate my life today , these guys are scum every last one of them


Feed them through the chipper!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> No whining!!


I don't know why I care rummy ....


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Feed them through the chipper!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I really wanna go like an ape and just start sneaking guys .... I really do . .... I fight with the demons in my head


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know why I care rummy ....



Lol maybe you feel as though they're taking food off your plate.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ay least you got work. I got a couple jobs to do but not many. Taking today off and reloading some bullets. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I wanna walk and throw a piece of pipe into there chuck and duck


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I wanna walk and throw a piece of pipe into there chuck and duck


Use a 1/4" steel cable. I have a extra one if you need one. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I really wanna go like an ape and just start sneaking guys .... I really do . .... I fight with the demons in my head


Nothing a BIG FAT FATTY won't fix 


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Trim em about 3" above the dirt . Hate pear !


Ah the old ground level topping


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Nothing a BIG FAT FATTY won't fix
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


Time for some beaver stalking LOL


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

.177 their tires. They won't hear it, and you'll be long gone by the time they know anything is wrong.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Use a 1/4" steel cable. I have a extra one if you need one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



5/8" grade 8 bolts are much better. I recommend 3"; you can toss about 6 to 8 in with just one handfull, and no chance of getting reeled in by the cable.

I hear that fence top rail works good too!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Time for some beaver stalking LOL


I'm stalking a rare blonde beaver as I type


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> 5/8" grade 8 bolts are much better. I recommend 3"; you can toss about 6 to 8 in with just one handfull, and no chance of getting reeled in by the cable.
> 
> I hear that fence top rail works good too!


Smithereens is what fence tops do LOL my insurance agent called about one of his clients shed being smashed to smithereens by a tree . I laughed and said well that is one word that means absolute right , ain't no fixin smithereens


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I'm stalking a rare blonde beaver as I type
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


They tend me be fooled easier


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

What's wrong with this picture? Besides that he's using a Vermeer







Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> What's wrong with this picture? Besides that he's using a Vermeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


Wearing a mask . Wearing galcho pants , no hard hat , no glasses . And last but certainly not least he's grinding next to moms car .


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> Wearing a mask . Wearing galcho pants , no hard hat , no glasses . And last but certainly not least he's grinding next to moms car .


Uhhh, I was thinking something else entirely. My bad


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Uhhh, I was thinking something else entirely. My bad


What ?


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> What ?



Haha. Some would consider it racist, so I will not elaborate.


----------



## rtsims

Working on the wood pile to make room for the 9 Tree removal later this week.


----------



## Red Amor

Sunday December 1
My eldest girls art exhibition
The Salamanca Arts Top Gallery
Hobart Tasmania


----------



## tree MDS

That's some really beautiful work man. I bet you're proud!! Very cool.


----------



## treeman75

Some pics from yesterday


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> What's wrong with this picture? Besides that he's using a Vermeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


 Hey, I like my Vermeer! But we don't let beaners on it!

Totaly a joke!

Personally, I'd have glasses and a breather on.... oh, and move yo car *****! 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

Did a funky maple takedown today. Lots of roping. Good fun. My climber underpriced it - shmuck! - on the other hand he did the job beautifully. Got a $25 tip each, too. That's pretty sweet. 

It's not in the pics, but we each scored a 60" Pelican sled to haul our equipment around in the snow. Makes for a dry spot to put things on, too. Excellent thing to have: http://www.pelicansport.com/en/products/utility-sleds/snow-trek-60


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Yup. That's about as big an dead as they get down here... much fun. It died from lightning about a week ago so I had no qualms about it. No breaking or nothing. Just a telephone poll with branches.

Edit*** just realized you can't see the top. Only about 70foot
Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Yup. That's about as big an dead as they get down here... much fun. It died from lightning about a week ago so I had no qualms about it. No breaking or nothing. Just a telephone poll with branches.
> 
> Edit*** just realized you can't see the top. Only about 70foot
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


What are you doing with that ladder? Or is that AA?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

It's only like a 36 footer. I was just clearing a better path. Couldn't get my bucket to it because people think grass can't be bought in carpets.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

SecondGenMonkey said:


> It's only like a 36 footer. I was just clearing a better path. Couldn't get my bucket to it because people think grass can't be bought in carpets.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Ok thought you were gonna start hacking at it off the ladder! Lol carry on!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Ladder all the way up. 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Groundies got kinda busy after that, lol. 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Ladder all the way up.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Nerd on a ladder alert!!! Lol.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

tree MDS said:


> Nerd on a ladder alert!!! Lol.


Don't make me explain the ladder down to frictional adhesion and the gravitational coefficient on a loaded lever 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Yes. Nerd alert... after work, work.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Yes. Nerd alert... after work, work.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


After reading a small of your thoughts ..... You may be a ****ing loon !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

May be? You didn't read enough. But really, we are all loony in our own ways. I'm my own crazy, and you're yours.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> May be? You didn't read enough. But really, we are all loony in our own ways. I'm my own crazy, and you're yours.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


That's fo sho !


----------



## Toddppm

(You have insufficient privileges to reply here.) This at the end of the locked Tyrant thread


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Sorry, couldn't clear these smileys out of the quote box thingy, so had to use them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wow, 
I will wait to comment.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow,
> I will wait to comment.
> Jeff



I say we ban your MF'n ass!! lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I say we ban your MF'n ass!! lol.


At least wait until I comment,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> At least wait until I comment,,,,
> Jeff


Make it good like a creepy pic with miswordings LOL


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Loose toof!!?? Damn bubba.


----------



## Blakesmaster

This new guy miiiiigggght work out. Not sure though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Make it good like a creepy pic with miswordings LOL



,,,nah, the whole kid glove's thing make me post less. Gotta wait to see who wears a man-suit.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> ,,,nah, the whole kid glove's thing make me post less. Gotta wait to see who wears a man-suit.
> Jeff



Umm, excuse me, Mr Lovstrom, but I think the term "man suit", is a little too gender specific. Perhaps you care to rephrase that with something a little more up to date, and appropriate?


----------



## treeclimber101

Someone wants to go to sensitivity camp ?!?!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Now that I am a doctor I have been prescribing myself an exorbitant amount of a alcohol to stay afloat during this dreadful holiday season. I think I got a problem and I see myself in the future gimping through the city streets like Aqualung.

Anyway:

No Darin, the password you sent me does not work. Well it works but when The Dan logs on it states that he is still banned. Hey, how is Gologit anyway? Don't sweat it as I am a doctor now which is probably better than The Dan. Who knows? Who cares? Great job buddy and thanks again.

Anyway:

A couple weeks ago I got a knock on the door by a custodian of the gas line that runs through my yard. He said they were going to have to cut a couple small spruce trees down. My wife was making a case about it but I just wanted the guy to leave as what is the point of arguing. They hammered my neighbor's and took down every tree in his yard. I gotta say that what took them 4 days us bubbas would have knocked out in half a day. They just finished up the other day. I don't miss the spruce trees though they did provide a barrier so my neighbors didn't have to look at my wood pile and tree truck. I didn't plant them. The trees I did plant were well off the gas line.

Anyway:

I was using compressed air to put the new rubbers on my slingshot and managed to inflate one side about 6 inches dia. I didn't realize the new rubbers were sealed tight unlike the old style. I ended up having to use soap which, though recommended, I don't like because with a little moisture it will slip. I am headed out in the morning to selectively deadwood a massive and neglected white oak. The last time I tried I got tangled up in my throwline for twenty minutes, broke my slingshot and quit. The HO came out and made a comment about engineers so it was best I leave. Its not my job so I used restraint. I don't put up with that even from the Lesbians on Frog Hollow.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the final proofs back for my full page ad in the phone book this year. The phone book gave me a tracking number to prove how many calls i get from the ad. Should be around 600-700 calls a year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Umm, excuse me, Mr Lovstrom, but I think the term "man suit", is a little too gender specific. Perhaps you care to rephrase that with something a little more up to date, and appropriate?



Nah,, It is meant to be gender specific when I know the gender.
Jeff,,good try tho!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Umm, excuse me, Mr Lovstrom, but I think the term "man suit", is a little too gender specific. Perhaps you care to rephrase that with something a little more up to date, and appropriate?



I bet I know who you voted for!,,,lol?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I hope to see some tree related posts ..... Just saying this is arborsite ! Not the circle jerk convention down at the Y !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Years ago I was working with a company that had a lady foreman. She was always grabbing me by the arm and squeezing. It was kinda weird. She was a total kitty and I didn't like her. One day she was coming at me getting ready to play her game so I grabbed her tit. In retrospect I wished I had just sued the company and retired. I only worked there 3 days. When they summoned me into the office I already had a bill written and told them my end then left. I got a check by the end of the week. Being a doctor I think its safe to say that any woman in this field is just a crazy as the rest of us.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Someone wants to go to sensitivity camp ?!?!



Not me . I have never been banned. Good times back then. We used to be able to be straight up. I am working on taking my suit off before I post.
I still have to figure out what to say about that Monkey on a ladder.
Jeff


----------



## rtsims

Never, ever ever has the thought ever crossed my mind to use a 36' extension latter to access a tree. F all that noise. No offence latter monkey.

I have a 12' orchard latter on my truck, that's the only one I use


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Now that I am a doctor I have been prescribing myself an exorbitant amount of a alcohol to stay afloat during this dreadful holiday season. I think I got a problem and I see myself in the future gimping through the city streets like Aqualung.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> No Darin, the password you sent me does not work. Well it works but when The Dan logs on it states that he is still banned. Hey, how is Gologit anyway? Don't sweat it as I am a doctor now which is probably better than The Dan. Who knows? Who cares? Great job buddy and thanks again.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> A couple weeks ago I got a knock on the door by a custodian of the gas line that runs through my yard. He said they were going to have to cut a couple small spruce trees down. My wife was making a case about it but I just wanted the guy to leave as what is the point of arguing. They hammered my neighbor's and took down every tree in his yard. I gotta say that what took them 4 days us bubbas would have knocked out in half a day. They just finished up the other day. I don't miss the spruce trees though they did provide a barrier so my neighbors didn't have to look at my wood pile and tree truck. I didn't plant them. The trees I did plant were well off the gas line.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> I was using compressed air to put the new rubbers on my slingshot and managed to inflate one side about 6 inches dia. I didn't realize the new rubbers were sealed tight unlike the old style. I ended up having to use soap which, though recommended, I don't like because with a little moisture it will slip. I am headed out in the morning to selectively deadwood a massive and neglected white oak. The last time I tried I got tangled up in my throwline for twenty minutes, broke my slingshot and quit. The HO came out and made a comment about engineers so it was best I leave. Its not my job so I used restraint. I don't put up with that even from the Lesbians on Frog Hollow.



Welcome Doc,,lol,,
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

A ladder is just another tool and used properly there is nothing wrong with them. I use one alot to blow off roofs, taking down phone or cable lines.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Never, ever ever has the thought ever crossed my mind to use a 36' extension latter to access a tree. F all that noise. No offence latter monkey.
> 
> I have a 12' orchard latter on my truck, that's the only one I use


If I have 4 oaks to trim in a back yard . Then yea I am taking the ladder . That's 160ft of tree I ain't gotta climb . Seems to be a no brainer , but to take out a pine top prolly not


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> If I have 4 oaks to trim in a back yard . Then yea I am taking the ladder . That's 160ft of tree I ain't gotta climb . Seems to be a no brainer , but to take out a pine top prolly not


Ok ok. What size latter? My thinking is this: here in Oregon I have to be tied off if I'm over 6' off the ground. I'm guessing your rules/ laws are similar. So in order to climb a tall latter you need a line in the tree. I can climb a tree and feel more comfortable doing so almost as fast as a latter, and make cuts on my way up if need be. I'm not disagreeing that a latter could be handy, I've just never used one bigger than 12' tall. 

Just realized latter is spelled ladder. Sum beech!


----------



## pdqdl

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Yes. Nerd alert... after work, work.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Not too much of a nerd. 

Any authentic nerd would know to turn off the flash when taking a pic of the monitor. That is almost a picture of nerd incompetence; I should think you would post a screen-print if you were were really trying to drive home the nerdliness of your "after work" activities.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> View attachment 320904
> Got the final proofs back for my full page ad in the phone book this year. The phone book gave me a tracking number to prove how many calls i get from the ad. Should be around 600-700 calls a year.



Don't do it man! The only way that works is when they assign you a special phone number for those tracked calls. If you downgrade the ad, discontinue the tracking, whatever...the number your customers knew you by just went away, maybe to a competitor.

I just ask all my new customers how they got my name. Almost everybody is happy to tell me, and they seem pleased to be asked.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My understanding is that it was a removal,,if so, why the ladder? That's all.
Jeff


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Yeah. I broke the print screen button.  and access the forum via tapatalk. I'm not gonna retake a pic of a screen that nobody's gonna try to read because autoflash was on.

And the pine was just easier to throw a ladder on and drop in four pieces (no clear drop point long enough for the whole thing) than to lug myself up on spikes and rope. Why waste energy when I can get halfway up with little effort? If I didn't have a 10sqft drop zone for a 70ft tree then I could understand just felling it. But the tree was surrounded by a house, a nice oak I didn't want to hit, two old man palms and a street.
A 1/2 acre lot doesn't leave much room to work with.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Amor

tree MDS said:


> That's some really beautiful work man. I bet you're proud!! Very cool.


 Thankyou and yes I am
Erin is a good kid and have worked very hard
My kid or not Id like to see her make it yeah
Thanks again


----------



## sgreanbeans

Finished up a beyaaatch of a tree. Double TIPs, gaffing on 5" wood. Lines, Lines and more lines, 6" PVC sump pump drain pipe thru the middle of my LZ, fence, house, landscaping, it had it all! Tree had been lion tailed, so no lower branches. Need to develop a better gaff system for small stuff. Like maybe multiple little spikes or sumtin. Something that you dont have to aim. Cannot wait till I get on this big oak removal, where I don't have to aim like a sniper to hit wood with a spike, I know, filling a diaper. Tired of all these maples with 80 thousand leaders that are all 6" or less, straight up with no structure. Today, same thing, another beyaatch maple, oh well, winter is coming. 
Nice add Jared!
Danno, you still having problems with ur ID, if so PM me or Darin, quicker if you hit up Darin


----------



## sgreanbeans

Red Amor said:


> Thankyou and yes I am
> Erin is a good kid and have worked very hard
> My kid or not Id like to see her make it yeah
> Thanks again


Very nice, ya should have her paint a tree with u in it!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Oh yeah, I so need to buy a grinder. I rent from one shop, they are a mom and pop and have known them since I was a kid. Always have good stuff. I call yesterday to get one on Friday. All 3 are wrecked, FML. Tree guys tearing chit up, rolled one, flipped one and blew a motor on the last one. MORONS!!! Now I gotta try and find one that is not a total POS!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Great start today. Lucky I drank my coffee too.

Just deadwooding some hoa trees and a little reduction and structural pruning.
Wasn't twenty minutes on site when some whale of a man comes out with the biggest plate of bacon I've ever seen.
Proceeded to stuff his face and inform me that cigarettes are bad for my health, and if I don't stop smoking I could have a heart attack or stroke. Took all I had not to make a smart aleck remark about how being wider than you are tall does the same.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

This may be my last post ..... If it is just know I loved you all like fat kid loves cake .....










trees is so bad when I sunk a spike I almost spiked through the other side LOL


----------



## pdqdl

I hate climbing dead trees. 

Pull a fence section out, get an aerial in there. It ain't worth it man.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tops off I am saying worst tree I have ever seen . I don't know why it's still standing


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> ... Need to develop a better gaff system for small stuff. Like maybe multiple little spikes or sumtin. Something that you dont have to aim. Cannot wait till I get on this big oak removal, where I don't have to aim like a sniper to hit wood with a spike, I know, filling a diaper...



Sharpen those gaffs with a file on the bottom surface only. You should have a razor sharp flat surface on the bottom side of your gaffs at about a 30° angle, with crisp sides that have no rounded edges. Then, instead of stomping on the branch, you just gently set the spike on the branch and push. 

A sharp gaff will self-feed into the wood until it holds your weight. If they are dull or have rounded edges, they have a much greater tendency to slip out of the wood and make you feel unsteady.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

I have a love hate relationship with this thing.
We added a bit of bottom weight just in case but it is still unnerving being on only three wheels.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Trees down .... But with one last **** you , I faced it ! Pulled the machine up tight because I had a bad back lean and it failed about eye level



I saw the tree and rope jump and I took off like my head was on fire ! Luckily machine had it



hit my bumper log with just an eyeball too ! Treebreaker101


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I have a love hate relationship with this thing.
> We added a bit of bottom weight just in case but it is still unnerving being on only three wheels.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


What the heck is it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

It's a polecat. Pretty common down here and quite handy on level ground. Lifts about 30ft and has hydraulic connection for tools.
I think the company shut down after a couple lawsuits from their older models flipping. Ours has a level check that stops you if you are on a good incline.

It's essentially a souped cherry picker, lol. Great for palms or long hedges.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> Trees down .... But with one last **** you , I faced it ! Pulled the machine up tight because I had a bad back lean and it failed about eye level
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the tree and rope jump and I took off like my head was on fire ! Luckily machine had it
> 
> 
> 
> hit my bumper log with just an eyeball too ! Treebreaker101


I bet you were glad to be back on solid ground. Good work man. I have never climbed something that dead, but I can relate to that un easy feeling.


----------



## treeclimber101

Damn beaver has me pissed off now he's killing all my big trees


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Damn beaver has me pissed off now he's killing all my big trees


That little focker didn't even cut the girdling root,now that focker must die lol


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## rtsims

That's no good 101. Check out this video.


----------



## treeclimber101

That bastard is for real


----------



## treeclimber101

I've never seen them go after such big trees . If he gets the maple he gonna be dropping a 70 fter that is no joke


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That little focker didn't even cut the girdling root,now that focker must die lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


Root girdle ? He will eat those girdled roots like I eat cheese curls . And how does a woods tree get girdled roots? I may have to smoke about it and think deeply !


----------



## Groundman One

Cleared land for a house and a road today. Burning everything on the spot. Going back on Friday and Monday. Tomorrow is supposed to be freezing rain so ain't nobody going nowhere but back to bed.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

rtsims said:


> That's no good 101. Check out this video.



Man he sure does get a lot if beaver 


Sent from my Obama phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Man he sure does get a lot if beaver
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obama phone


That dudes got more beaver in that beater then zz tops tour bus


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Damn beaver has me pissed off now he's killing all my big trees


----------



## ducaticorse

We did this one yesterday...


----------



## tree MDS

How do you like that bucket for treework, Ducati?


----------



## Blakesmaster

SecondGenMonkey said:


> It's a polecat. Pretty common down here and quite handy on level ground. Lifts about 30ft and has hydraulic connection for tools.
> I think the company shut down after a couple lawsuits from their older models flipping. Ours has a level check that stops you if you are on a good incline.
> 
> It's essentially a souped cherry picker, lol. Great for palms or long hedges.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Think I'd rather be tied to Eddie`s dead tree than fly that death trap. Wasn't sure what to think of you but thanks for clearing it all up.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> How do you like that bucket for treework, Ducati?


looks like a lb650 boom. Top won't go over center like yours or mine but I really like the small chassis rearmount deal. Needs 4*4 though! Lol. Good work, Ryan.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> looks like a lb650 boom. Top won't go over center like yours or mine but I really like the small chassis rearmount deal. Needs 4*4 though! Lol. Good work, Ryan.


Jesus Christ man your like the rain man all of all machinery . Reminds of the movie my cousin vinnies old lady .


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> looks like a lb650 boom. Top won't go over center like yours or mine but I really like the small chassis rearmount deal. Needs 4*4 though! Lol. Good work, Ryan.



Obviously not an over center boom, but thanks for the input. Lol


----------



## treeman75

Here ya go.http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/4225914928.html


----------



## treeclimber101

It's an lb65o first production date may 19,1998 at O. 800 hrs replacing the LB649 long lasting through the gulf war an it's predecessor the LB648 which was stopped production because of budget cuts at the pentagon LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Here ya go.http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/4225914928.html


I can't help ya but I am sure Chris knows the low down on that rig !


----------



## treeman75

I think the trucks around boston. I dont need another truck but looks cool.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Blakesmaster said:


> Think I'd rather be tied to Eddie`s dead tree than fly that death trap. Wasn't sure what to think of you but thanks for clearing it all up.


The newer models are safe enough. Like I said, ours have redundant safety systems and you're good as long as you aren't past the tipping point of most bucket trucks.

Yeah, I'm not into wasting a ton of energy trying to be macho man. If I can do 60-80 good palms a day with this and never have to be on a ladder or rope I'm taking this path. Same deal if I can get my bucket in a tree. I'll use the tools I have to make my job as easy as possible for me.
Limbwalking and all that, I have no problem doing. But if I can avoid it I will.
If I can get halfway up a tree on a good ladder instead of wasting energy pulling or climbing, you can bet I'll do that too. Productivity= output/energy input. Less energy used means my body takes less stress and I can work longer hours or get things done faster.

I've got no need to attempt to boost my ego by never using lifts or tools to my advantage. Though, I notice many members give anyone on a ladder or bucket a hard time. I was thinking it was in jest, but I'm not so sure now.

We all do things our own way, using what we are taught and what we learn first hand. I was taught that there are ways of doing things that don't require me to be beat at the end of every day, and I learned what tools help me do my job with as little strain as possible. You don't like it? Not manly enough for you? Well, frankly I couldn't give a ****. Have something to teach me or advice on how I can better do my job? I'm all ears. As of right now, I go home not dead and my customers are happy. That's what matters.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I think the trucks around boston. I dont need another truck but looks cool.


That truck looks mean as hell . I like them 4x4 rear mounts


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> This may be my last post ..... If it is just know I loved you all like fat kid loves cake .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trees is so bad when I sunk a spike I almost spiked through the other side LOL





treeclimber101 said:


> This may be my last post ..... If it is just know I loved you all like fat kid loves cake .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trees is so bad when I sunk a spike I almost spiked through the other side LOL



Good thing they put the fence around it soes nobody would get hurt.


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> The newer models are safe enough. Like I said, ours have redundant safety systems and you're good as long as you aren't past the tipping point of most bucket trucks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not into wasting a ton of energy trying to be macho man. If I can do 60-80 good palms a day with this and never have to be on a ladder or rope I'm taking this path. Same deal if I can get my bucket in a tree. I'll use the tools I have to make my job as easy as possible for me.
> Limbwalking and all that, I have no problem doing. But if I can avoid it I will.
> If I can get halfway up a tree on a good ladder instead of wasting energy pulling or climbing, you can bet I'll do that too. Productivity= output/energy input. Less energy used means my body takes less stress and I can work longer hours or get things done faster.
> 
> I've got no need to attempt to boost my ego by never using lifts or tools to my advantage. Though, I notice many members give anyone on a ladder or bucket a hard time. I was thinking it was in jest, but I'm not so sure now.
> 
> We all do things our own way, using what we are taught and what we learn first hand. I was taught that there are ways of doing things that don't require me to be beat at the end of every day, and I learned what tools help me do my job with as little strain as possible. You don't like it? Not manly enough for you? Well, frankly I couldn't give a ****. Have something to teach me or advice on how I can better do my job? I'm all ears. As of right now, I go home not dead and my customers are happy. That's what matters.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


I will use a ladder every day if need be . I will cram my truck anywhere if need be . No shame in anyone's game !


----------



## tree MDS

Ouch, Son. Lol.opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel the **** talking is way up again .... That's always a good sign .


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Obviously not an over center boom, but thanks for the input. Lol


I think the top boom will go over center some...but not enough.


----------



## Blakesmaster

SecondGenMonkey said:


> The newer models are safe enough. Like I said, ours have redundant safety systems and you're good as long as you aren't past the tipping point of most bucket trucks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not into wasting a ton of energy trying to be macho man. If I can do 60-80 good palms a day with this and never have to be on a ladder or rope I'm taking this path. Same deal if I can get my bucket in a tree. I'll use the tools I have to make my job as easy as possible for me.
> Limbwalking and all that, I have no problem doing. But if I can avoid it I will.
> If I can get halfway up a tree on a good ladder instead of wasting energy pulling or climbing, you can bet I'll do that too. Productivity= output/energy input. Less energy used means my body takes less stress and I can work longer hours or get things done faster.
> 
> I've got no need to attempt to boost my ego by never using lifts or tools to my advantage. Though, I notice many members give anyone on a ladder or bucket a hard time. I was thinking it was in jest, but I'm not so sure now.
> 
> We all do things our own way, using what we are taught and what we learn first hand. I was taught that there are ways of doing things that don't require me to be beat at the end of every day, and I learned what tools help me do my job with as little strain as possible. You don't like it? Not manly enough for you? Well, frankly I couldn't give a ****. Have something to teach me or advice on how I can better do my job? I'm all ears. As of right now, I go home not dead and my customers are happy. That's what matters.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


I guess a "just sayin" can go a long way. Really dude, have at it but I wouldn't be caught dead flying that thing. I use my bucket every chance I get, plywood the **** outta places, cram cribbing under the front wheel I just lifted off the ground to level it, no holds barred to keep me in the basket. But that three wheeled jobby, just...nope.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> Here ya go.http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/4225914928.html


That thing looks pretty ratchet for the 33 g's they're asking but at least it has 4 wheels.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

I do prefer the 420 model. Four wheels and good outriggers with a threefold boom and a six foot jig. But there are only like ten or twenty I can find and all are owned and not for sale.
Asplundh actually commissioned that model and then backed out after getting the blueprints and price tag. They made what they could before they got hit with the lawsuits from idiots flipping the old ones. Those were all hydraulic and many controls were at your feet. The people who got hurt were all in idiotic situations I wouldn't even trust a bucket in or trying to move around with the boom at 90° or more.

I did say it's a love/hate thing. I'm lucky that I live where I do, because this thing would be useless north of Orlando due to hills.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I prefer 420 as well. !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I prefer 420 as well. !


I just need another drink.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I do prefer the 420 model. Four wheels and good outriggers with a threefold boom and a six foot jig. But there are only like ten or twenty I can find and all are owned and not for sale.
> Asplundh actually commissioned that model and then backed out after getting the blueprints and price tag. They made what they could before they got hit with the lawsuits from idiots flipping the old ones. Those were all hydraulic and many controls were at your feet. The people who got hurt were all in idiotic situations I wouldn't even trust a bucket in or trying to move around with the boom at 90° or more.
> 
> I did say it's a love/hate thing. I'm lucky that I live where I do, because this thing would be useless north of Orlando due to hills.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Hills north of orlando? There isnt no hills in florida. Only hill I have ever seen was the ramp leading up to the canal crossing.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hills north of orlando? There isnt no hills in florida. Only hill I have ever seen was the ramp leading up to the canal crossing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


The guys from ****ing Florida I think he'd know a bit more about the terrain then a guy from Lancaster PA LOL ! Jesus man LOL JK love you


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I just need another drink.



I need a good rehab, and maybe a good hypnotist or some **** to erase any memory of how or why I ever got into this crap line of work in the first place. Just saying.

I really don't mean that though.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hills north of orlando? There isnt no hills in florida. Only hill I have ever seen was the ramp leading up to the canal crossing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I lived in DeBerry, about 30-45 minutes from Orlando. We had hills. My uncle lives on a hill IN Orlando. Take i10 to Clermont.... hills.
Miami is flat as heck, biggest hills are the dumps and that one debris pile at tropical park.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> I prefer 420 as well. !



Something told me you would, lol.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I need a good rehab, and maybe a good hypnotist or some **** to erase any memory of how or why I ever got into this crap line of work in the first place. Just saying.
> 
> I really don't mean that though.



Have another on me....hic....hic

Hey they closed my awesome Tyrant thread...can I play wit you guys?


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I lived in DeBerry, about 30-45 minutes from Orlando. We had hills. My uncle lives on a hill IN Orlando. Take i10 to Clermont.... hills.
> Miami is flat as heck, biggest hills are the dumps and that one debris pile at tropical park.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Half these guys are from the woods real hillbilly kiss your sister and date a goat kinda tree guys, they live on hills with there cousins who are also there grandmas your hills are like septic beds to them . Get it !


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Have another on me....hic....hic
> 
> Hey they closed my awesome Tyrant thread...can I play wit you guys?


Do you know the secret handshake?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Have another on me....hic....hic
> 
> Hey they closed my awesome Tyrant thread...can I play wit you guys?



Tyrant tread was awesome. Lol


----------



## treevet

No....but 


Blakesmaster said:


> Do you know the secret handshake?



No...but my hands shake...that good nuff?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I need a good rehab, and maybe a good hypnotist or some **** to erase any memory of how or why I ever got into this crap line of work in the first place. Just saying.
> 
> I really don't mean that though.


I hear ya. Maybe you just need another tree to cut. I know I do.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> No....but
> 
> 
> No...but my hands shake...that good nuff?


Any recent pics? Haven't seen you post up in a bit. Your feeble old ass still fumbling its way around the tops?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Lol. There's no need to be rude, though I must admit that was funny.

I remember Tennessee and Louisiana. There's a good reason I didn't stay in the bible belt and went so far south that The South is north of me.
But why don't we get back on topic here? No need to turn this into a **** storm.

I believe it was Tom petty who said, "let's get to the point, let's roll another joint and make our way somewhere". Good advice.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

bills getting paid...so I must be....sonny


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I hear ya. Maybe you just need another tree to cut. I know I do.



Got a decent one coming up. We'll see if it helps my attitude at all. Lol


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

tree MDS said:


> I need a good rehab, and maybe a good hypnotist or some **** to erase any memory of how or why I ever got into this crap line of work in the first place. Just saying.
> 
> I really don't mean that though.



I'm pretty sure most of us landed here because of a small case of the "bat **** crazies"

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us landed here because of a small case of the "bat **** crazies"
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



i wanted a job that I could drink and smoke while working. Now I don't do either and am stuck still doing it


----------



## Blakesmaster

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us landed here because of a small case of the "bat **** crazies"
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Don't let him fool you. He did it for the bitches and the riches.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> looks like a lb650 boom. Top won't go over center like yours or mine but I really like the small chassis rearmount deal. Needs 4*4 though! Lol. Good work, Ryan.



It does go over center, just not as much as an LRIII or LR5. The truck is great for urban tree work and tight fit back yards and under CDL. I have some pictures of it shoehorned into some pretty funny spots. 4 rigs very solid, and it hasn't given me any trouble (knocks on wood). Has had some recent updates like pistol grip controls installed. Solid truck over all.

Cons DT360 power output islacking
55-7 WH leaves a little less than to be desired.

Also that guy selling the 4x4 INT ACL in Westford MA has been trying to sell I for two years. I think he's finally starting to realize it wasn't worth the tristate 60K he was asking


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> Half these guys are from the woods real hillbilly kiss your sister and date a goat kinda tree guys, they live on hills with there cousins who are also there grandmas your hills are like septic beds to them . Get it !



This might make you laugh... or claw your eardrums right out of your head.
Its called "I'm my own grandpa". Old song.


Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't let him fool you. He did it for the bitches and the riches.



At least I had the right idea! Lol


----------



## nk14zp

treevet said:


> Have another on me....hic....hic
> 
> Hey they closed my awesome Tyrant thread...can I play wit you guys?


Halt........What is the password.


----------



## tree MDS

nk14zp said:


> Halt........What is the password.



Insufficient privileges alert.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> The guys from ****ing Florida I think he'd know a bit more about the terrain then a guy from Lancaster PA LOL ! Jesus man LOL JK love you


Being that my grandmother has a place that someday will be mine 20 mins north of daytona on the beach that I have been to many times for bike week and to visit, I would say I know what Florida looks like. 

One bearded man saying to another bearded man that he loves him is pretty gay. Just saying.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Being that my grandmother has a place that someday will be mine 20 mins north of daytona on the beach that I have been to many times for bike week and to visit, I would say I know what Florida looks like.
> 
> One bearded man saying to another bearded man that he loves him is pretty gay. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


So if you both shaved...


Sent from me to you


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Being that my grandmother has a place that someday will be mine 20 mins north of daytona on the beach that I have been to many times for bike week and to visit, I would say I know what Florida looks like.
> 
> One bearded man saying to another bearded man that he loves him is pretty gay. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I think you both need to shave your beards out of respect for the rest of us.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Just sayin. ***** please. Like the sweatshirt, Paul?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Just sayin. ***** please. Like the sweatshirt, Paul?


Were did you get that rag?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Were did you get that rag?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I gave it to your old lady to keep warm on the walk home. Lol.. she must've thrown it in the bushes before she snuck back in the window. Just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Were did you get that rag?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


If you're worth what you charge you get bling. I expect a pic of the Dan in a Jared's lawn care shirt pronto. You know he deserves it.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Being that my grandmother has a place that someday will be mine 20 mins north of daytona on the beach that I have been to many times for bike week and to visit, I would say I know what Florida looks like.
> 
> One bearded man saying to another bearded man that he loves him is pretty gay. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


The beaches are a lot different from the land locked or bay area's, man. Once you get past yeehaw junction on the turnpike you start getting tiny hills. Orlando has some I wouldn't ride my longboard down when I visit. Its not like bama or Georgia but it's not flat.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

treevet said:


> Have another on me....hic....hic
> 
> Hey they closed my awesome Tyrant thread...can I play wit you guys?


Hey treevet! just make sure you talk about tweezzz, don't want Stiffy locking this one down


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I gave it to your old lady to keep warm on the walk home. Lol.. she must've thrown it in the bushes before she snuck back in the window. Just saying.


She did smell like a wanna be tree guy when she got home. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> If you're worth what you charge you get bling. I expect a pic of the Dan in a Jared's lawn care shirt pronto. You know he deserves it.


He never asked for one. I will take one with me when I go down to help him with one of his jobs he has coming up.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> If you're worth what you charge you get bling. I expect a pic of the Dan in a Jared's lawn care shirt pronto. You know he deserves it.



Lol. Someone has to be the balls of that operation. If it takes a rabbit humper, well I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Someone has to be the balls of that operation. If it takes a rabbit humper, well I guess it is what it is.


Lol. The dan's the ****. I think it would be best if we not bring his extracurricular activities into the mix.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. The dan's the ****. I think it would be best if we not bring his extracurricular activities into the mix.


Its funny how some people talk **** on him but then call him to help them out on jobs. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its funny how some people talk **** on him but then call him to help them out on jobs.
> 
> I am sure he would have a goat instead of that rabbit if he could. Thinking the neighbors would complain about a goat though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




I am sure he would have a goat instead of that rabbit if he could. Thinking the neighbors would complain about a goat though. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Think I'd rather be tied to Eddie`s dead tree than fly that death trap. Wasn't sure what to think of you but thanks for clearing it all up.



Yeah, I was wondering if he was a climber,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I .........am a climber Jeffry !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Blakesmaster said:


> If you're worth what you charge you get bling. I expect a pic of the Dan in a Jared's lawn care shirt pronto. You know he deserves it.





tree MDS said:


> I gave it to your old lady to keep warm on the walk home. Lol.. she must've thrown it in the bushes before she snuck back in the window. Just saying.



Don't lie. You and Blakes were watching Emeril and he got cold.


----------



## tree MDS

I forgot what I was gonna say. I'm pretty sure it was something related to trees and arboriculture.. just can't quite place my finger on it..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I forgot what I was gonna say. I'm pretty sure it was something related to trees and arboriculture.. just can't quite place my finger on it..



Can't remember that I used to always feel someone was watching over my shoulder....like now :-(


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


>


That's a great pic !sucks it wasn't sunny


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


>



Nice. Hope you were using jarrads wraptor. Looks tiring otherwise.


----------



## treevet

Don't all you guys have Wraptors by now?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Finally was able to get some lines shot into this white oak, I put 3 in it but ended up not using the one that is tied together. I did end up using that line though not in the area I had originally put it. My first shot this morning went right where I had spent 30 minutes trying to get last time.


----------



## treevet

[quote="DR. P. Proteus, post: 4579294, member: 119497"Finally was able to get some lines shot into this white oak, I put 3 in it but ended up not using the one that is tied together. I did end up using that line though not in the area I had originally put it. My first shot this morning went right where I had spent 30 minutes trying to get last time.[/quote]

I been runnin Tree machine's throw line reel for a solid year now and the cubes stay behind the seat. Anybody else try one?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Hope you were using jarrads wraptor. Looks tiring otherwise.




While on the ground I was wishing I had it but when I got up there I had a little bit of a tough time placing the rope higher and the Wraptor would have been in the way. Its not so bad running up a rope like that.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> While on the ground I was wishing I had it but when I got up there I had a little bit of a tough time placing the rope higher and the Wraptor would have been in the way. Its not so bad running up a rope like that.



Danno?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> While on the ground I was wishing I had it but when I got up there I had a little bit of a tough time placing the rope higher and the Wraptor would have been in the way. Its not so bad running up a rope like that.



Right. The whole thing does sound kinda complicated.


----------



## jefflovstrom

SecondGenMonkey said:


> The newer models are safe enough. Like I said, ours have redundant safety systems and you're good as long as you aren't past the tipping point of most bucket trucks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not into wasting a ton of energy trying to be macho man. If I can do 60-80 good palms a day with this and never have to be on a ladder or rope I'm taking this path. Same deal if I can get my bucket in a tree. I'll use the tools I have to make my job as easy as possible for me.
> Limbwalking and all that, I have no problem doing. But if I can avoid it I will.
> If I can get halfway up a tree on a good ladder instead of wasting energy pulling or climbing, you can bet I'll do that too. Productivity= output/energy input. Less energy used means my body takes less stress and I can work longer hours or get things done faster.
> 
> I've got no need to attempt to boost my ego by never using lifts or tools to my advantage. Though, I notice many members give anyone on a ladder or bucket a hard time. I was thinking it was in jest, but I'm not so sure now.
> 
> We all do things our own way, using what we are taught and what we learn first hand. I was taught that there are ways of doing things that don't require me to be beat at the end of every day, and I learned what tools help me do my job with as little strain as possible. You don't like it? Not manly enough for you? Well, frankly I couldn't give a ****. Have something to teach me or advice on how I can better do my job? I'm all ears. As of right now, I go home not dead and my customers are happy. That's what matters.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



I respect your tenacity, now it would be nice if you just post in the 101 forum.
Jeff,,not a bully


----------



## treevet




----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Yes. I've got no problem climbing when I need to.


Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> Danno?




Its Doctor now but yes!


----------



## treevet

Post to get a shet load o snow here Sat...mebbe a couple o feet


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> View attachment 320989



That biner (short for "carabiner") would be the first thing to go, but I always thought those looked sweet.


----------



## Zale

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Yes. I've got no problem climbing when I need to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk




That's not climbing. Thats spiking.IMO.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> I just need another drink.



Another 'FTA',,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hills north of orlando? There isnt no hills in florida. Only hill I have ever seen was the ramp leading up to the canal crossing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk[/quote
> 
> Sounds like Longwood,,
> Jeff


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Zale said:


> That's not climbing. Thats spiking.IMO.


Come to think of it... I was spiked in. Dead as a doornail "fucus" tree....





There, no spikes. I was looking for the one where I am being a pansy about limb walking and had to hug the tree for a sec but couldn't find it. It would give you old farts a good laugh.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Come to think of it... I was spiked in. Dead as a doornail "fucus" tree....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, no spikes. I was looking for the one where I am being a pansy about limb walking and had to hug the tree for a sec but couldn't find it. It would give you old farts a good laugh.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Prolly a pic of your daddy. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Come to think of it... I was spiked in. Dead as a doornail "fucus" tree....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, no spikes. I was looking for the one where I am being a pansy about limb walking and had to hug the tree for a sec but couldn't find it. It would give you old farts a good laugh.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


That's a big tree . But I am looking with one eye that's as bloodshot as I can be


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Found it! Lol. I'll admit I was scared shitless at this point. My main line was against a small stick and I didn't know it until it broke. Sat my happy ass down real quick.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Run across this vid on fb. Pretty sloppy timber hitch on the pulley, why he tying so far out on the lowered limbs?... and coulda ran a 200/201 the whole tree but a pretty good vid nonetheless.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

What's with the sawing motion? I've always been told not to do that.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

yeah, he seemed nervous to me and the cam is exaggerating the ht but I guess he was up around 200'


----------



## jefflovstrom

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I believe it was Tom petty who said, "let's get to the point, let's roll another joint and make our way somewhere". Good advice.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Tom Petty's mom lived in Longwood,,, my girlfriend knew her,,,I know Florida, 
I went to Oak Hill Elementary and New Symrna Beach High. 
Ain't not hill's man,,,sinkhole's,,yup.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its funny how some people talk **** on him but then call him to help them out on jobs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Interesting.
Jeff


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

jefflovstrom said:


> Tom Petty's mom lived in Longwood,,, my girlfriend knew her,,,I know Florida,
> I went to Oak Hill Elementary and New Symrna Beach High.
> Ain't not hill's man,,,sinkhole's,,yup.
> Jeff








Looks like a hill to me. West oaks mall is built on the top of it.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thats a slight incline. Not anywhere near a hill

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I .........am a climber Jeffry !



Not you bro!!
The monkey that dont climb!!,,,
Easy big man!,,lol
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats a slight incline. Not anywhere near a hill
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


On the other hand to you flat landers, thats probably a mountain. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> On the other hand to you flat landers, thats probably a mountain.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Pretty much. Lol.

There's others, but I know that one because it's where I learned to skateboard as a child. I'm not gonna wander Google earth to find you a perfect hill picture. But there are definitely some slopes that the pollcat would flip on if you set it perpendicular an raised the boom too high.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Looks like a hill to me. West oaks mall is built on the top of it.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



You don't know the difference between a hill and a mound,,,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Word, ya wanna see some hills, go to SoCal. Bazillion dollar houses built mid way up with a BIGASS rock above them (hello earthquakes!) Roads so steep that chainsaw's just start rolling. Corners so tight they look like they where built by a drunk with a etch a sketch.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Corners so tight they look like they where built by a drunk with a etch a sketch.



Now thats funny


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Worked a slim covered maple all day. Bark falling off dead, covered in lichens, so slimy that it turned my blue atlas bright green with lichen guts. HO is one that stands there and watches everything ya do, with no emotion, just stares. Nice guy and all, just weird. Yesterday it was in the upper 50's maybe hit 60, its like 7 now with 30mph gust. Guess winter is here. Hope so, got a stack of oak prunes to do, wanna get them knocked out and then park it all and hibernate. Had a call to rent my bucket again, but for puttin up Christmas lights. 500 a hour, 5 hour minimum. They didnt go for it.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

sgreanbeans said:


> Word, ya wanna see some hills, go to SoCal. Bazillion dollar houses built mid way up with a BIGASS rock above them (hello earthquakes!) Roads so steep that chainsaw's just start rolling. Corners so tight they look like they where built by a drunk with a etch a sketch.


I see your point, guess it's perspective.
Drove from here to piqua Ohio to help my aunt and uncle move.
From what he said cali is crazy. He was worried about the mountains on the way to Ohio. We literally drove over them without him noticing. When we stopped at a gas station he asked when we'd be hitting them and the attendant said "if you're coming north, you just got out of them". I've never seen my uncle look more relieved in my life, apparently the Appalachian range is just a bunch of glorified hills to Californian.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Thank god southern jersey is flat , I am not a fan of all the shifting required to live in a rough terrain place. . Worked over in pennsy for almost 3 years doing tree work/ land clearing . A hilly work site just is so friggin tiring ! I don't miss that at all


----------



## gorman

Things are winding down for the rest of the season for myself. Laying off the boys today. The only thing I have left is a $700 monkey on my back in the form of a non-payer.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Things are winding down for the rest of the season for myself. Laying off the boys today. The only thing I have left is a $700 monkey on my back in the form of a non-payer.


I got a monkey that owes 2200.00 from august I have a court date in January I just hate going that route that's just not me . I am very laid back guy .... That's why I let it go so long but this clown just ain't gettin it ! Now a 3rd party is gonna have to sort it out for him I have a signed contract with a copy of a deposit . I feel my case is strong


----------



## gorman

Lucky you. I have nothing other than a go ahead from the landscaper. He's avoiding me as well.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Lucky you. I have nothing other than a go ahead from the landscaper. He's avoiding me as well.


Scapers are a tough breed I find a lot of them spend beyond there means are the sub always pays the price ! Good luck ,


----------



## treevet

I had a guy that wasn't paying a $33 hun from a week and a half. Started making calls once a day and no ans. and no callback. Next step was calling from a pay phone or someone else's phone (can't tell caller id). Yesterday was going to be home calls as I got his # from a student directory in the early am and pm. Do that for 2 days with 1 warning and then since I am well known locally, I would have him charged with Theft of Services. Had to do it 2 times before over 40 some years and both times it got the bill paid without any further adieu. First 2 guys ...1 was a felon tax evader and neighbors said the feds raided his house late one night, the other was awaiting court on taking pictures of his daughter's friends nude and saving them. He has been in jail for about 4 years now...but he paid his bill prior to going in. This guy paid yesterday...all I thought about all day was this guy. Hate that schit.


----------



## Pelorus

You have a guy owing you $3300 for a job you did only a week & a half ago, and now you are harassing him with a barrage of phone calls??? Are you really stretched that tight financially?


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> You have a guy owing you $3300 for a job you did only a week & a half ago, and now you are harassing him with a barrage of phone calls??? Are you really stretched that tight financially?


I find paying for help is always the most expense , If I work a 40 hour week I NEED at least 2500.00 to stay above water so that forces me to mix a quick money job into work that may be 30/45 day pay , once you suffer through that first month and a half then checks come on a regular basis and it seems that money is more wisely spent . I know guys that freak if they don't get paid that day . I've seen guys spaz on a customer who isn't waiting at the end of the driveway with a check


----------



## Pelorus

Yeah, It's nice to get paid right away. It's also nice to have a list on the fridge of money that is gonna be coming in when the weather starts to really suck. It is only a tad monsoonish outside right now.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Yeah, It's nice to get paid right away. It's also nice to have a list on the fridge of money that is gonna be coming in when the weather starts to really suck. It is only a tad monsoonish outside right now.


The end of this month marks the halfway point for me of what I consider "winter" I look forward to 2014 so far !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Off to Miami beach to cut a coconut tree 2/3 of the way down and take two measly limbs off a seagrape. More driving than working, but I guess it's worth it to the bossman.
Might hit ten more nuts on the way back to the shop if I don't happen to get a walk by sale while I'm up there. No pollcat today, stupid tiny yards. Rope'n'ladder today.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Off to Miami beach to cut a coconut tree 2/3 of the way down and take two measly limbs off a seagrape. More driving than working, but I guess it's worth it to the bossman.
> Might hit ten more nuts on the way back to the shop if I don't happen to get a walk by sale while I'm up there. No pollcat today, stupid tiny yards. Rope'n'ladder today.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Your giving too much ammo to these guys


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Your giving too much ammo to these guys



Ladder is a pretty standard method for trimming palms (at least it was a hundred years ago when I last trimmed one).


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Ladder is a pretty standard method for trimming palms (at least it was a hundred years ago when I last trimmed one).


Oh ! Then ladder it up then ! I am goons stay outta of trying to be a fool who don't know ****


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> Your giving too much ammo to these guys


Not my fault that not everything is 70meter tall pines and crap. Just the reality of living in a tropical paradise. Lots of palms, lots of Sun, and lots of rich people who want more Sun and less palms.
Less exciting work, but I don't need to worry about snow and 40+mph winds killing my pocket.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh ! Then ladder it up then ! I am goons stay outta of trying to be a fool who don't know ****



Wtf are you babbling about??


----------



## treeclimber101

Ever seen a uglier car ?




I haven't I would like to meet the guy who painted it !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Wtf are you babbling about??


Idiots babble that how we converse with other idiots !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

tree MDS said:


> Ladder is a pretty standard method for trimming palms (at least it was a hundred years ago when I last trimmed one).


Yeah, no point in pulling myself up there and I don't spike anything I don't plan on killing. So ladder or lift is the preferred method.
Tied in, naturally.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ever seen a uglier car ?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't I would like to meet the guy who painted it !



I thought were colorblind? That was a particularly hideous ford though, you're right about that.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> Ever seen a uglier car ? I haven't I would like to meet the guy who painted it !



Have you ever seen that baby **** green that's been going around? Saw a stingray some ass-hat abused with that paint job. Worst color ever.


Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I thought were colorblind? That was a particularly hideous ford though, you're right about that.


Rummy there's no one that is that color blind !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Rummy there's no one that is that color blind !



Lol.. its just blue!!?? I know your kind are partial to the orange though..


----------



## treevet

Pelorus said:


> You have a guy owing you $3300 for a job you did only a week & a half ago, and now you are harassing him with a barrage of phone calls??? Are you really stretched that tight financially?



I have been in business for 43 years Doloris. Since day 1 all my work is done on a pay upon completion just like if you go in to get a hair cut. I own a lot of property and land and have put 3 kids entirely thru college and my wife hasn't worked a day in the past 15 years and I got a real nice house in a nice hood and enough toys. I run an old and established business that is successful. If it lets me sleep at night by getting paid on compl. and the clients knows it up front, honey, then we are all on the same page and if a check isn't there...it will be there soon. 

Why you keep pursuing me? You gay for me...I don't swing that way :-( Might be convinced to take a bj tho...is that gay?


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty sure that's still gay, vet. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Pretty sure that's still gay, vet. Just saying.


Well that is your area of expertise


----------



## tree MDS

opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101

God ! I am so ****ing bored today ! Please give me a tree to tear up . I have 3 est. but I hate est. I just wanna skip all that and run a machine for god sakes .


----------



## Pelorus

I ain't pursuin' you, Vet. You do kinda naturally repulse me, like a possum that has been run over, and been baking in the sunshine for a week.
Just find it odd that with you would harass a guy to get paid less than two weeks after doing his job, is all. Seems like something a meth head or newbie would do. Clients give me their repeat business and refer us to their neighbours and friends if I don't act like a fool bugging them.


----------



## pdqdl

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Not my fault that not everything is 70meter tall pines and crap. Just the reality of living in a tropical paradise. Lots of palms, lots of Sun, and lots of rich people who want more Sun and less palms.
> Less exciting work, but I don't need to worry about snow and 40+mph winds killing my pocket.



Wait a minute...how long has it been since a hurricane blew through your area? I'm pretty sure that they are more than 40+mph winds.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

None this year. I think last year we got missed too. It's not always a yearly thing. Most hurricanes are pretty much ignored by locals, but they still cut the trees every 1-2 years. So if anything it makes me more money.
Right now it's 78°f and a nice breeze. Just made 650 in less than an hour.
Life is good.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

...counting roadtime & disposal?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

In that case, 325 an hour still isn't bad. Already knocked out a 1k job earlier today, so any way you try to cut it were still in the black for the day.
Estimated output in pay/fuel and insurance today is about 550... so I'm 1k+ up and on my way to make another 400... I'm happy.
Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Crane job tomorrow! Might take my first ride on the hook.  woot

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Pelorus said:


> I ain't pursuin' you, Vet. You do kinda naturally repulse me, like a possum that has been run over, and been baking in the sunshine for a week.
> Just find it odd that with you would harass a guy to get paid less than two weeks after doing his job, is all. Seems like something a meth head or newbie would do. Clients give me their repeat business and refer us to their neighbours and friends if I don't act like a fool bugging them.



Prolly the dif btwn you and me. I got so much work at premium prices I don't need to walk their dog, clean their garage or tell em their wife's got a nice ass when she prob looks like your wife. If they don't like the dealio, they can just hire a less competent, less knowledgeable service...like yours. And...I mean that in the absolutely nicest way possible.


----------



## treevet

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Crane job tomorrow! Might take my first ride on the hook.  woot
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


go gettem tiger!


----------



## treeclimber101

Ouch !


----------



## Pelorus

treevet said:


> Prolly the dif btwn you and me. I got so much work at premium prices I don't need to walk their dog, clean their garage or tell em their wife's got a nice ass when she prob looks like your wife. If they don't like the dealio, they can just hire a less competent, less knowledgeable service...like yours. And...I mean that in the absolutely nicest way possible.



There is a world of difference between you and me, treetampon!


----------



## treevet

lol


----------



## treeman75

This is getting good!


----------



## treeman75

Too damn cold out today to do anything. Nice and zunny out but dont let t fool ya.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tomorrow I will do this




maybe depending on rain .


----------



## treeman75

I have around 15 jobs signed up just need to be alittle warmer.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Man. Tomorrow is supposed to go all the way down to 75. Natives will be in long sleeve, tourists in shorts and tanks lookin like lobsters.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

Low tonight is -7with windchill -20


----------



## rtsims

treeman75 said:


> Low tonight is -7with windchill -20


27 here, expecting snow tonight, freezing rain over the weekend. I only have 4 jobs on the line, and I don't make no $650 an hour, but it would still be nice for the weather to hold out, this pappy needs to start his Christmas shoppin!!!


----------



## rtsims

Hey where's Matt been? I always like lookin at his perty equipment.


----------



## tree MDS

rtsims said:


> Hey where's Matt been? I always like lookin at his perty equipment.



He's around. I heard the Dan and 2tree have been flipping him the easy jobs.


----------



## Blakesmaster

rtsims said:


> Hey where's Matt been? I always like lookin at his perty equipment.


I actually sent him a text earlier. Had some kboom questions but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I actually sent him a text earlier. Had some kboom questions but haven't heard back yet.



Umm.. he's a big clubber, Chris!!?? The boy is probably too busy for your nonsense! Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

Not everything on the internet is true ! Just saying


----------



## rtsims

You guys all know each other I take it? As in not from the internet. I would like to know what he's doin, cuz he's got some SWEET equipment. I bet I won't buy anything new and shiny for at least another 5 years, even that might be a stretch.


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> Not everything on the internet is true ! Just saying


 Copy that.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Not everything on the internet is true ! Just saying



What's this? Something eating at you there, Loose Lips?? Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

rtsims said:


> You guys all know each other I take it? As in not from the internet. I would like to know what he's doin, cuz he's got some SWEET equipment. I bet I won't buy anything new and shiny for at least another 5 years, even that might be a stretch.


Who's this "you guys"? Don't lump me in with these assholes.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> What's this? Something eating at you there, Loose Lips?? Lol.


No but I have deduced what I would say are mild inconsistencies ! But rummy nothing to do with you ! For real . Or Chris


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Who's this "you guys"? Don't lump me in with these assholes.



Lmao. Or men in general, for that matter.


----------



## Blakesmaster




----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Copy that.


I only know a few guys "met " some briefly here and there . I'm in the boat you are .


----------



## rtsims

Just a bunch of salty Sally's! And my wife wonders why I'm always on this site. I tell her F that fake book crap, fluffy cats and rainbows, I like real world ****.


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> I only know a few guys "met " some briefly here and there . I'm in the boat you are .


Yeah I don't know any members on this site except for one, I climbed for him a few times, pretty cool guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Yeah I don't know any members on this site except for one, I climbed for him a few times, pretty cool guy.


Good . It's better then having a bad experience and still have to deal with that person . Right


----------



## Blakesmaster

rtsims said:


> Yeah I don't know any members on this site except for one, I climbed for him a few times, pretty cool guy.


Only met a handful myself. No bad experiences yet. Oddly enough, The Dan seems like a normal person face to face.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Good . It's better then having a bad experience and still have to deal with that person . Right



You know, actually, I'm sorry I said that, Eddie. Your lips could be tight as a drum for all I know. Maybe we could appoint Vet to investigate the matter further? Lmao.


----------



## tree MDS

Just saying..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Fml. What a super crappy day. First off it was foggy which turned to mist then to a light rain. Was to remove this norway spruce that was between two service drops. Well it took about twice as long as I thought it was gonna. Guess this is what happens when you stop to look at a job in the pouring rain. The trunk was covered in vines and to my suprise the vines went to the very top of the tree. Had about 15 minutes of chipping left and the water pump went out in my chipper. Had to go get my friends chipper to finish. Had a guy to take the wood. Well he backed out so I had to pick that up to. 3 trips to the job today. Water pump for the chipper is around $300. Should have just stayed home and laid in bed today. Gotra go get new water pump tomorrow. Worst part is I have to tear the whole chipper apart to get to the water pump. Just did that last year to fix the radiator.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## climber32

2treeornot2tree said:


> Fml. What a super crappy day. First off it was foggy which turned to mist then to a light rain. Was to remove this norway spruce that was between two service drops. Well it took about twice as long as I thought it was gonna. Guess this is what happens when you stop to look at a job in the pouring rain. The trunk was covered in vines and to my suprise the vines went to the very top of the tree. Had about 15 minutes of chipping left and the water pump went out in my chipper. Had to go get my friends chipper to finish. Had a guy to take the wood. Well he backed out so I had to pick that up to. 3 trips to the job today. Water pump for the chipper is around $300. Should have just stayed home and laid in bed today. Gotra go get new water pump tomorrow. Worst part is I have to tear the whole chipper apart to get to the water pump. Just did that last year to fix the radiator.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Are your bucket tires off the ground?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The one front tire is. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> Yeah I don't know any members on this site except for one, I climbed for him a few times, pretty cool guy.




I know a couple of folks from the site but they never post anymore and haven't in quite a while. I sold a guy that used to post in another green industry type forum a chipper once...I delivered the thing to him in Louisiana. People can really be different in person. He had this "tuff F'er" persona online all the time and alluded to the fact once that he was pretty damn well off. That was the meekest mildest little fart I have met and he lived in an old trailer house that had seen it's best days about 30 years prior.


----------



## PassionForTrees

So my guy calls out sick with a neck cramp and I just didnt even respond. Carried on with my day went to work climbed 5 trees to prune and two trees to climb for removals, dragged everything to the front and rolled the long wood from back to front to reach with grapple. Done! me happy.


----------



## VinceGU05

Bought a Stihl hedger HS56c


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Fml. What a super crappy day. First off it was foggy which turned to mist then to a light rain. Was to remove this norway spruce that was between two service drops. Well it took about twice as long as I thought it was gonna. Guess this is what happens when you stop to look at a job in the pouring rain. The trunk was covered in vines and to my suprise the vines went to the very top of the tree. Had about 15 minutes of chipping left and the water pump went out in my chipper. Had to go get my friends chipper to finish. Had a guy to take the wood. Well he backed out so I had to pick that up to. 3 trips to the job today. Water pump for the chipper is around $300. Should have just stayed home and laid in bed today. Gotra go get new water pump tomorrow. Worst part is I have to tear the whole chipper apart to get to the water pump. Just did that last year to fix the radiator.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I did a craner couple of weeks ago, dead ash and it was WAY more covered with Eng. ivy so you couldn't see the trunk all the way up 36" dbh maybe 90 footer way over a poolhouse. Stripped the sidies picked the top climbing and crane hookup then I am looking at chunking down some big pieces with the crane while spiked into thick ivy. You can't see your cuts, you can't see your spikes set (hard to set spikes unless they are tucked in ivy stems), so I had the ms150 sent up and just gave the entire trunk a shave while rapelling off the hook. Took bout half hour but well worth it. Still plenty of stems but full view without leaves. That's what I been doing with that ivy schit. Your tree wasn't bad at all compared to what we get here with ivy. Gotta take it all of tho when breaking and selling the firewood. PITA.


----------



## treevet

VinceGU05 said:


> Bought a Stihl hedger HS56c



You wildman opcorn:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> I did a craner couple of weeks ago, dead ash and it was WAY more covered with Eng. ivy so you couldn't see the trunk all the way up 36" dbh maybe 90 footer way over a poolhouse. Stripped the sidies picked the top climbing and crane hookup then I am looking at chunking down some big pieces with the crane while spiked into thick ivy. You can't see your cuts, you can't see your spikes set (hard to set spikes unless they are tucked in ivy stems), so I had the ms150 sent up and just gave the entire trunk a shave while rapelling off the hook. Took bout half hour but well worth it. Still plenty of stems but full view without leaves. That's what I been doing with that ivy schit. Your tree wasn't bad at all compared to what we get here with ivy. Gotta take it all of tho when breaking and selling the firewood. PITA.


I did remove the ivy at my cuts while chunking down the trunk. I am gonna take the logs to the mill so I olan on using the grapple on the skid loader to knock most of the ivy off of the logs

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Mom,kid and wife slams/insults, threats to physically hurt someone, not cool, I will boot ya. Keep it cool fella's. Talk smack on each other, go for it. I keep track of who starts what, when it goes bad, you go first. 

So yesterday I go to Vermeer and drop 150 on just replacement blades for my silkys, 2 zubat, 1 sugoi. 63 bucks for the one. Hmmmmm. They are great saws and I love them, but starting to feel like they are ripping us off. There is not that big a diff between them and a cheapy blade form homo depo. Then, I go to rent a grinder from Sunbelt. They want to charge my credit card...........no, I'll pay cash. Nope, cant pay with cash........W T F OVER! Cant pay with cash!!! I gave my card to a rental place about 10 years ago, the dirt bag behind the counter treated himself to a concrete saw blade that cost like 400 bucks on my plastic, so I wont give anyone my card unless it is a absolute emergency. What the hell happened to just being able to pay for it?
Learned about the "law dog" tree service. Small town Part time cop (to me, part time means wanna bee) going around knocking on doors, selling tree work. He did a oak next door to where I was working maybe a week before. The worst pruning job I have ever seen. Dude them comes over to my HO, just starts hacking on his apple, HO tells him to get bent, dude flips his badge and says that his apple is to close to the other guys house ( not even) and he has to do it.......its the law. HO says that they almost got into a fist fight until HO threaten to call local (real) cops, dude bailed. Jesus! What the hell is going on around here,LOL! Japs ripping us off on blades, ya cant buy anything with money and ya got cops using their badge (prob fake) to do tree work.


----------



## treevet

Stihl handsaws at least as good as the ricers. I got a big and small one attaches to lower leg.


----------



## treevet

Everyone pictured in this vid used to be in commercial tree care and climbing...


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Today I will be thinning out 4 acres of a densely wooded property , remove all dead and undesirable saplings ,leave chips onsite( bonus) but I know my back is gonna be hurting at the end of this one being bent over all flipping day in the rain 


Sent from me to you


----------



## sgreanbeans

So I tried to search this, must have been lost in the hack. Those who have cougars, what did u use to replace the bridge and what where the good and bads with it? Not interested in getting the factory replacement, was just going to get some smaller rock climbing line from Active Endeavors and tie it in. But remember someone having issues with doing this?


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Everyone pictured in this vid used to be in commercial tree care and climbing...



I miss the 80's


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Today I will be thinning out 4 acres of a densely wooded property , remove all dead and undesirable saplings ,leave chips onsite( bonus) but I know my back is gonna be hurting at the end of this one being bent over all flipping day in the rain
> 
> 
> Sent from me to you


Today I will pull my pud ! That will make it 2 full days in a row , tomorrow I will freeze off my ass making nice oaks into glorified light poles .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading to get a new water pump and thermostat for my chipper. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

This is gonna be fun. Called in a more experienced guy, lol. Stuck on ground crew today. 
But, better safe than sorry.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> This is gonna be fun. Called in a more experienced guy, lol. Stuck on ground crew today.
> But, better safe than sorry.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


More experienced guy. Thought you where the the man! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> More experienced guy. Thought you where the the man!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Dirty Harry once said . A man must know his limitations !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> More experienced guy. Thought you where the the man!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I have no delusions of grandeur. Egos get things destroyed and people killed, so I'm gonna leave this to a guy with 20+ years experience. 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Doesn't look bad in the pic

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I have no delusions of grandeur. Egos get things destroyed and people killed, so I'm gonna leave this to a guy with 20+ years experience.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



This the crane job? Thought you were all excited to do it?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

It's leaning directly toward the house, high power lines behind it, dead limbs fell off over night... not my cup o tea.

Did take my ride though, to get a better look at the tree. Thats when I called Tony. Between the stress cracks and random cables embedded in there I figured I'll let a pro do his thing.





Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Right. Must've been the red bull talking. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> It's leaning directly toward the house, high power lines behind it, dead limbs fell off over night... not my cup o tea.
> 
> Did take my ride though, to get a better look at the tree. Thats when I called Tony. Between the stress cracks and random cables embedded in there I figured I'll let a pro do his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Not all bosses need to get there hands dirty ! I feel ya man . You do the boss thing and let the guys work .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Not all bosses need to get there hands dirty ! I feel ya man . You do the boss thing and let the guys work .



I guess. But putting somebody up something you're too scared to do yourself, isn't exactly very cool in my book. 

How old are you 2gen?


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> I guess. But putting somebody up something you're too scared to do yourself, isn't exactly very cool in my book.
> 
> How old are you 2gen?


You coulda passed on the job and let the next guy get it.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Found this little guy next door!!! Kaypoc I believe.












Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

tree MDS said:


> I guess. But putting somebody up something you're too scared to do yourself, isn't exactly very cool in my book.
> 
> How old are you 2gen?


26. I had him look first, he felt comfortable so I see nothing wrong with having him do it.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I used to love learning about the trees down south.


SecondGenMonkey said:


> 26. I had him look first, he felt comfortable so I see nothing wrong with having him do it.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



I thought you grew up with treework? You should be up there tearing the ass off that little twig... especially at your age!! Lol. Just saying


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I guess. But putting somebody up something you're too scared to do yourself, isn't exactly very cool in my book.
> 
> How old are you 2gen?


I don't roll like that either . If I think it's sketchy it's sketchy for everybody ! Some guys run a service and see that differently . I don't ****ing care what a dude in Florida does to get a tree down good/bad ain't my business .


----------



## treeclimber101

I agree with Paul I would wanna be ****ing that little tree up about now with that crane that's like easy peasy **** there man , around here anyone who puts a saddle on the right way would destroy that tree .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I agree with Paul I would wanna be ****ing that little tree up about now with that crane that's like easy peasy **** there man , around here anyone who puts a saddle on the right way would destroy that tree .



Right. Sure beats tucking your balls up inside and hiding at the chipper..


----------



## treeclimber101

****ing hell yea


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Yeah. I'm listening to the same from Tony. I still have too much groundie in me though, I'm, aware of that. I'm dropping a slash with him next week For climbing training

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Yeah. I'm listening to the same from Tony. I still have too much groundie in me though, I'm, aware of that. I'm dropping a slash with him next week For climbing training
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


Dude ..... You should wanna be in that tree right now . You were up there ****ing sight seeing , next time sight see with a saw in your hand ! You gotta walk before you run ... I'm assuming you've already crawled but after seeing this I am frankly .... Having doubts .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude ..... You should wanna be in that tree right now . You were up there ****ing sight seeing , next time sight see with a saw in your hand ! You gotta walk before you run ... I'm assuming you've already crawled but after seeing this I am frankly .... Having doubts .



Now that's both constructive and genuinely humorous. Two ******* thumbs up!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't know but a great day in a tree is the same for as ****ing .... I mean there may be a few awkward moments .... But hey your still ****ing right ! **** the ground **** no one cares about the most bad ass ground man ! For real I'm serious ! Sorry groundsman one I am just saying what is on my mind


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

*Hands over man-card*

Point taken.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Turns out the kaypoc needs some dead wood taken off....
Now Thats a spiky tree!


Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

Clearing about 60 trees @ an old church that's getting tore down.mostly notch-n-drops. Been working on it about 3 days. Maybe 10 more trees toget on the ground and its just clean up from here on out. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treecutterjr said:


> Clearing about 60 trees @ an old church that's getting tore down.mostly notch-n-drops. Been working on it about 3 days. Maybe 10 more trees toget on the ground and its just clean up from here on out.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Should have dropped them on the old church and saved some demo work plus it would have been fun

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Karma hit me hard with that kaypoc. Ended up climbing what I thought I could do from the bucket.
Too embarrassed by my earlier pasny-ness to walk away so I got to get all stabbed up while the guys gave me a good ribbing from below. Roped the big bits into the debris pile so we wouldn't have to carry it at all.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

Day 2 of clearing for a house. Love clearing and burning in the winter. Big mornings, eat a huge lunch by the fire, nap for twenty-minutes on the snow, and then tear through a quick afternoon. One more day to finish the road.

We don't make a lot for this kind of work, but it's great exercise, and a day by the fire with the work gang is always fun.


----------



## tree MDS

SecondGenMonkey said:


> *Hands over man-card*
> 
> Point taken.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Lol. dropped that sucker like a hot potato you did.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Groundman One said:


> Day 2 of clearing for a house. Love clearing and burning in the winter. Big mornings, eat a huge lunch by the fire, nap for twenty-minutes on the snow, and then tear through a quick afternoon. One more day to finish the road.
> 
> We don't make a lot for this kind of work, but it's great exercise, and a day by the fire with the work gang is always fun.


 
You might not make a lot but it fun just to slam trees once in a while and you didn't have a bucket truck, chipper or stumper screaming all day long burning fuel! Did you make s'mores and roast some dawgs for lunch? Lol


----------



## Oak Savanna

PassionForTrees said:


> So my guy calls out sick with a neck cramp and I just didnt even respond. Carried on with my day went to work climbed 5 trees to prune and two trees to climb for removals, dragged everything to the front and rolled the long wood from back to front to reach with grapple. Done! me happy.View attachment 321152
> View attachment 321153
> View attachment 321154
> View attachment 321155



Gotta love the last minute text or call in the morning. I never respond eaither. Too pissed off to say anything! Always on a day you have a big job lined up and need all the boys there too. I had a guy that was famous for that. He was sick all right.....sick of work!! Or just didn't feel like coming in because he has a case of the f**k it's!! Sweet grapple truck!


----------



## Groundman One

Oak Savanna said:


> You might not make a lot but it fun just to slam trees once in a while and you didn't have a bucket truck, chipper or stumper screaming all day long burning fuel! Did you make s'mores and roast some dawgs for lunch? Lol


 
I should have taken a picture, but my climber heated up a can of duck confit casoulet in the fire. I had coconut potato curry in a thermos. We do eat well when we work.

And yes, no truck, no chipper, just target practice and lot of exercise. Beauty! Going to sleep well tonight and sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

PassionForTrees said:


> So my guy calls out sick with a neck cramp and I just didnt even respond. Carried on with my day went to work climbed 5 trees to prune and two trees to climb for removals, dragged everything to the front and rolled the long wood from back to front to reach with grapple. Done! me happy.View attachment 321152
> View attachment 321153
> View attachment 321154
> View attachment 321155



That does look like a classy rig!!


----------



## Oak Savanna

Slammed this big ugly walnut. Home owners couldn't park any where near it. Walnuts were hammering in the roof of their cars. Boom Goes up tree comes down!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oak Savanna said:


> Slammed this big ugly walnut. Home owners couldn't park any where near it. Walnuts were hammering in the roof of their cars. Boom Goes up tree comes down!View attachment 321217
> View attachment 321218
> View attachment 321219


Man, I would love to have those logs!

Dont you have a pony motor on that bucket truck?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

2treeornot2tree said:


> Man, I would love to have those logs!
> 
> Dont you have a pony motor on that bucket truck?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



My buddy is going with log truck to grab that baby up tomorrow morning. Home owner wanted other wood. No pony motor. 3126 cat.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oak Savanna said:


> My buddy is going with log truck to grab that baby up tomorrow morning. Home owner wanted other wood. No pony motor. 3126 cat.


Dont you burn alot of fuel while running the boom on long jobs

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont you burn alot of fuel while runming the boom on long jobs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



It surprisingly good on fuel when I am flying the boom.


----------



## treeman75

I have the 3126 in my bucket too and yes its vary good on fuel.


----------



## Oak Savanna

TGIF! Classic when you throw a piece of firewood in and you notice spur marks in it.


----------



## treevet

heading out to do some plowing now bout 8 pm. 1st job a huge convent. We already pre salted just when the rain turned to snow and before the snow covered it up so...hope I don't crash into anything. Got maybe 8"s of snow. 4 big parking lots and lots of roadways. Friend that runs the grounds there doing all the sidewalks, steps, etc.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> heading out to do some plowing now bout 8 pm. 1st job a huge convent. We already pre salted just when the rain turned to snow and before the snow covered it up so...hope I don't crash into anything. Got maybe 8"s of snow. 4 big parking lots and lots of roadways. Friend that runs the grounds there doing all the sidewalks, steps, etc.


Wish I was plowing and making big bank.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> heading out to do some plowing now bout 8 pm. 1st job a huge convent. We already pre salted just when the rain turned to snow and before the snow covered it up so...hope I don't crash into anything. Got maybe 8"s of snow. 4 big parking lots and lots of roadways. Friend that runs the grounds there doing all the sidewalks, steps, etc.



Long as you're able to lay off the scotch and hookers, I'm sure you'll do just fine. Lol.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> I have the 3126 in my bucket too and yes its vary good on fuel.


 
I got a 3126 in my 75 foot Teco and find it a little underpowered on the roads/hills. Very dependable tho. Got a Cat 3406 in my crane and that is a strong mill.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wish I was getting plowed, and taking big bank.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Lol. Its early in the season yet!!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Long as you're able to lay off the scotch and hookers, I'm sure you'll do just fine. Lol.




LOL....plowing and whiskey went hand in hand back in the day. Kinda miss it to make it an adventure. Then the adventure turned into drama...then a nightmare...ahhh fond memories.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful sunny but chilly low 60's today. I am getting tired of 6 day weeks tho.
The guy's love overtime but not me. I don't have much 'me' time with the family.
We are booked solid thru all of February. 
I hated to do it, but I took my pay for my vacation time even tho I would of liked the time off.
Oh well, it was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful sunny but chilly low 60's today. I am getting tired of 6 day weeks tho.
> The guy's love overtime but not me. I don't have much 'me' time with the family.
> We are booked solid thru all of February.
> I hated to do it, but I took my pay for my vacation time even tho I would of liked the time off.
> Oh well, it was a beautiful day.
> Jeff


You only live once, take the vacation. Plenty of time for work so little time to with the family


Sent from me to you


----------



## treeclimber101

Nah I say if you haven't plowed at least once by Xmas you won't plow more then 3xs that season ... **** the snow I will throw salt for a hundo an hour and drive wash the truck and go home !


----------



## treevet

Hey jeffski, get a tan for me. I got a snowburn today :-(


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful sunny but chilly low 60's today. I am getting tired of 6 day weeks tho.
> The guy's love overtime but not me. I don't have much 'me' time with the family.
> We are booked solid thru all of February.
> I hated to do it, but I took my pay for my vacation time even tho I would of liked the time off.
> Oh well, it was a beautiful day.
> Jeff


**** that take some time off man ! Your kids will only remember that time you spend with them the money and the person breathing down your neck can go suck a **** ! I wouldn't lie about my feelings on this ever life's to short !


----------



## treeclimber101

Smoke a bone once and a while too ! I mean have some damn laughs even at simple **** !


----------



## Oak Savanna

treevet said:


> heading out to do some plowing now bout 8 pm. 1st job a huge convent. We already pre salted just when the rain turned to snow and before the snow covered it up so...hope I don't crash into anything. Got maybe 8"s of snow. 4 big parking lots and lots of roadways. Friend that runs the grounds there doing all the sidewalks, steps, etc.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oak Savanna said:


> TGIF! Classic when you throw a piece of firewood in and you notice spur marks in it. View attachment 321246


Got mine kicking too , I am not drinking however I have work tomorrow and a cold morning with a hangover sounds like a sleeping in kinda day




gotta check my boots prolly melted to the frame by now


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> Got mine kicking too , I am not drinking however I have work tomorrow and a cold morning with a hangover sounds like a sleeping in kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> gotta check my boots prolly melted to the frame by now



Gotta love it after the wind going through you up in the air all day. I have quotes to do tomorrow and have to put christmas lights up in a spruce for a neighbour tomorrow with the bucket and should probably put my lights up too! Only a couple beers tonight. Just threw some nice big oak pieces in. The little red line on the thermostat is pointing to " cremate" lol


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> LOL....plowing and whiskey went hand in hand back in the day. Kinda miss it to make it an adventure. Then the adventure turned into drama...then a nightmare...ahhh fond memories.


 love this vid


----------



## treeman75




----------



## treeman75

I really want to put a fire place or woodburner in my basement. It cant cost too much to have one put in can it? Where I want it the pipe or chimney would come out of the roof on the front side of the roof, I dont know how it would look


----------



## treeclimber101

Probably not all that great ...... That's why my new room doesn't have a stove !


----------



## pro94lt

3116/3126s burn next to nothing... old 8.2 fuel pincher detroits really burn nothing...


----------



## Oak Savanna

pro94lt said:


> 3116/3126s burn next to nothing... old 8.2 fuel pincher detroits really burn nothing...



Exactly. Good on fuel. I dump howes diesel treat in every time I fuel up year round, change oil every 200 hours and make sure air filter is always clean. Good motor but a bit of a dog on hills especially with a full box and a bc1500 on back.


----------



## jefflovstrom

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> You only live once, take the vacation. Plenty of time for work so little time to with the family
> 
> 
> Sent from me to you



Kinda tough when you got a bunch of guy's to worry about. They also have family.
I have always believed that a happy crew is a productive crew.
I think and believe that it all works all out in the end,
We are booked up to March,,,
I do think about a vacation,, I get 3 week''s a year,usually just cash them out and keep moving,,
Honestly, living here is expensive,,I gotta focus on a quality product!!
We are 
Jeffhttp://urbantreecare.com/
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont you burn alot of fuel while running the boom on long jobs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


My truck has a dt360, I work it at least 8 hours 3-5 days a week. I fill it maybe once a month. No pony motor.


----------



## Zale

Oak Savanna said:


> Slammed this big ugly walnut. Home owners couldn't park any where near it. Walnuts were hammering in the roof of their cars. Boom Goes up tree comes down!View attachment 321217
> View attachment 321218
> View attachment 321219




How much did you have to pay the client to remove the highly valuable walnut tree?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Taking the day off to spend time with my 3yr old daughter the trees can wait till Monday 


Sent from me to you


----------



## pro94lt

Spent 2 days getting ready for "icemageddin" that didn't happen...


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> I really want to put a fire place or woodburner in my basement. It cant cost too much to have one put in can it? Where I want it the pipe or chimney would come out of the roof on the front side of the roof, I dont know how it would look



Go for a wood burning furnace in the basement. You'll never regret it...warm basement, warm first floor floors, no mess upstairs, hold way more wood. Into ducts with a humidifier. Best set up and reasonable, in the 13 hun range at Tractor Supply and H and C guy can install easy.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like we had another hacker attack this morning?

Was worried I got banned for a second. probably just my guilty conscience. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Today ..... I made dead oaks into highly valuable light poles






I left a few stubs so they look scary for Halloween . I have known this lady since I was 3 , she's my old neighbor and landlord .... She asked me if I was coming over in a text . I answered yes ..... 2 minutes later I got a text and pic ..... That said don't be late or I'll cut your ass LOL



I don't think she was joking !


----------



## NCTREE

Picked up this beast this morning, 50" diameter oak. Now just have to wait for the ground to freeze up a little so the fun can begin.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Picked up this beast this morning, 50" diameter oak. Now just have to wait for the ground to freeze up a little so the fun can begin.


You gonna tackle that little fella yourself or you gonna get ben to climb it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> You gonna tackle that little fella yourself or you gonna get ben to climb it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Lol. You've got obnoxious down. Just gotta work on funny next.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> You gonna tackle that little fella yourself or you gonna get ben to climb it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Nope actually was thinking of calling you to climb it. Lol!


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Nope actually was thinking of calling you to climb it. Lol!



You ever see the pic of him with the gobbs of brand new neon rope fumbling about?? That was a goodn..


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> Nope actually was thinking of calling you to climb it. Lol!


If you need .... I will bring up my 60 ft strap on ! LOL


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> You ever see the pic of him with the gobbs of brand new neon rope fumbling about?? That was a goodn..


I seen the one where he attempted to take down a locust. Looked like a like the cross between a gorilla and a weevil wobble


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> If you need .... I will bring up my 60 ft strap on ! LOL


Your dildo won't reach 2 trees ass from the ground better bring your baby wipes instead


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> Your dildo won't reach 2 trees ass from the ground better bring your baby wipes instead


Huh ? I am not high enough to understand that !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Huh ? I am not high enough to understand that !



Try soaking it in the embalming fluid..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Try soaking it in the embalming fluid..


Oh I need to be there to get his jokes !


----------



## NCTREE

I'd love to stick around but I have better things to do with my time then partake in your little circle jerk. Toodtledo girls!


----------



## treeclimber101

Famous last words of " that guy" LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

Me too however , I'm gonna go sit at the back window and watch the ground freeze !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Me too however , I'm gonna go sit at the back window and watch the ground freeze !



Burble, burble...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Nope actually was thinking of calling you to climb it. Lol!





NCTREE said:


> I seen the one where he attempted to take down a locust. Looked like a like the cross between a gorilla and a weevil wobble





NCTREE said:


> Your dildo won't reach 2 trees ass from the ground better bring your baby wipes instead


If you hung around me you would learn something. I can climb good enough to get the job done. Its like your intemidated by me because I bust my ass and work and built up a good business with good equipment. I hardlyy ever have to borrow or use someones elses equipment unlike your self. When are you gonna buy some of your own equipment. Is your mom still strapped after helping you buy your house? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

Zale said:


> How much did you have to pay the client to remove the highly valuable walnut tree?


Lol. We never had that conversation. I would have got in my truck and drove away! Call someone else and waste their time!! I got paid for take down and the log! The way it should be!


----------



## NCTREE

O Jared when are you going to come up with something new and true. My stump grinder was financed and payed off by me. My chipper was financed and as of this year payed off. My new truck is being financed by me and my house I bought myself with no help except from the great little business that I run here. I guess if I still lived with mommy and daddy like you i'd have a crane and a bucket truck by now. You know though Jared I don't want that stuff I have all I need and a great life with freedom to do what the hell I want when I want, like taking lots of vacations. Life is good for me! How about you Jared.

You know Jared you think i'm jealous of you but i'm not, I don't want what you have not one bit! I don't need to put an $800 ad in the phone book to get work, hell! I don't have to advertise at all and I make out pretty good. Like I said Life is good! You are the one that pursues me everytime I post on here.. If you don't want to be put in your place than don't engage me it's that simple. Have a nice Day!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> O Jared when are you going to come up with something new and true. My stump grinder was financed and payed off by me. My chipper was financed and as of this year payed off. My new truck is being financed by me and my house I bought myself with no help except from the great little business that I run here. I guess if I still lived with mommy and daddy like you i'd have a crane and a bucket truck by now. You know though Jared I don't want that stuff I have all I need and a great life with freedom to do what the hell I want when I want, like taking lots of vacations. Life is good for me! How about you Jared.
> 
> You know Jared you think i'm jealous of you but i'm not, I don't want what you have not one bit! I don't need to put an $800 ad in the phone book to get work, hell! I don't have to advertise at all and I make out pretty good. Like I said Life is good! You are the one that pursues me everytime I post on here.. If you don't want to be put in your place than don't engage me it's that simple. Have a nice Day!


When did you put me in my place. Besides I know for a fact your mom helpped you buy your house. Just because I live in my parents house doesnt mean I dont pay rent just like I would anywhere else.

As far as you being jealous. You are. This whole tiff between me and you started when you started acting likr a **** when I bought my grinder. If you didnt care why you act like such a dbag? Your just a leach that feeds off others.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

Knocked out these 2 maples in the snow. Can't feel my toes

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

Let my amigos chip it later in this week.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

treecutterjr said:


> Knocked out these 2 maples in the snow. Can't feel my toes
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


When you cut all day with a bit of water or snow in the bucket is tough ! And every piece you cut spritzes ya with a little water or snow . Yea that sucks ass


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Besides I know for a fact your mom helpped you buy your house.


Ok Prove it


2treeornot2tree said:


> As far as you being jealous. You are. This whole tiff between me and you started when you started acting likr a **** when I bought my grinder. If you didnt care why you act like such a dbag? Your just a leach that feeds off others.


No it started when I helped you on a job and when I needed you on a job you left me hanging. So who is feeding off who? I could care less about your stupid grinder I was just trying to keep you from to many equipment payments. I"ve seen guys go under like that. See Jared I run my business my business doesn't run me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Ok Prove it


As far as you being jealous. You are. This whole tiff between me and you started when you started acting likr a **** when I bought my grinder. If you didnt care why you act like such a dbag? Your just a leach that feeds off others.[/quote]
No it started when I helped you on a job and when I needed you on a job you left me hanging. So who is feeding off who? I could care less about your stupid grinder I was just trying to keep you from to many equipment payments. I"ve seen guys go under like that. See Jared I run my business my business doesn't run me.[/quote]

I am sorry I should have told my customers that I have plow contracts with that I am sorry I cant plow your parking lot because I have to go help take down a tree. I told you a week in advanced that if it snowed I could not help you. I didnt hear from you again about the job. So what the **** are you crying about.

So let me get this straight you didnt want me to get the grinder because of the payment. How did your comment about being a douch bag for running a grinder that big in someones yard come from then?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

IDK That's just the image that popped in my head.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got a email from lou at royal equipment. They are swinging by my house tuesday morning on there way to deliver the grapple truck that was at the tcia show to its new owner for me to demo. Should be cool. Not ready to purchase one yet but in the next year or so. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. And the beat goes on.. 

And ultimately, I'm still the sickest, most awesome treeguy ever, when it comes right down to it. Just saying. I don't wanna break any hearts, or crush any dreams, but just is what it is. FYI.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got a email from lou at royal equipment. They are swinging by my house tuesday morning on there way to deliver the grapple truck that was at the tcia show to its new owner for me to demo. Should be cool. Not ready to purchase one yet but in the next year or so.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



That truck looks way to legit for you. Do you even know how to sharpen a saw yet, or do you run down to the hardware store and have them do it for you? Lol (sorry, couldn't resist)..


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got a email from lou at royal equipment. They are swinging by my house tuesday morning on there way to deliver the grapple truck that was at the tcia show to its new owner for me to demo. Should be cool. Not ready to purchase one yet but in the next year or so.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



knuckle grapple w/ chip box and removeable top on a cab over chassis...chip truck/log truck...in the realm of the "perfect truck".


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just buy new chains instead of sharpening then. Jk.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> I'd love to stick around but I have better things to do with my time then partake in your little circle jerk. Toodtledo girls!



"Toodtledo"!! Lmao..


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> knuckle grapple w/ chip box and removeable top on a cab over chassis...chip truck/log truck...in the realm of the "perfect truck".


arborist pornografy


----------



## jefflovstrom

wtf is going on? I dont care who helped buy a house or some pissy little twerp that likes to argue,,wtf
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

bonding?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> wtf is going on? I dont care who helped buy a house or some pissy little twerp that likes to argue,,wtf
> Jeff


Whos the pissy twerp?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx

still sore from a tree from 3 days ago... i screwed up and bid it a little low... then i had to work fast to finish on time... should have just hit myself in the head with a hammer... happy to be done with that..
i been land clearing the last 2 days... dropping and cutting up #### small enough to push around with the bobcat... easy work sitting and driving around... ill try to get a pic... it snowed in the valley today... 3rd time in over twenty years... hope you guys are doing alright out there... stay warm


----------



## BC WetCoast

treecutterjr said:


> Let my amigos chip it later in this week.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



Your groundies are going to love you, having to clean up that rat's nest in the snow.

You wouldn't happen to have a high turnover of groundies would you?


----------



## treecutterjr

They can work or they can Not work. If they don't like it they can sit at home I've got about a 6 man rotation. If one don't want to come some day then someone else will take their place. They always come back around in the end. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

jefflovstrom said:


> wtf is going on? I dont care who helped buy a house or some pissy little twerp that likes to argue,,wtf
> Jeff


I'll take that as your referring to me Jeff, I don't think @ tree is little. If you would of read my posts then you'd realize I was just posting a couple pics of a job I was psyched to land. 2tree started off with some smart ass comment saying that I needed TMD to climb it for me. REally I wish the guy would just stop responding to my posts, I want nothing to do with him. I guess the next step is putting him on the ignore list.


----------



## NCTREE

treecutterjr said:


> They can work or they can Not work. If they don't like it they can sit at home I've got about a 6 man rotation. If one don't want to come some day then someone else will take their place. They always come back around in the end.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Where did you pick those guys up at? The border!


----------



## Zale

Snow and freezing rain on its way. Fun,fun.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hope we get like 5 feet of snow. On the other hand then I would have to dig out the plows

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> wtf is going on? I dont care who helped buy a house or some pissy little twerp that likes to argue,,wtf
> Jeff



Oh stop. You love it!! 

"Pissy little twerp that likes to argue". Lmao.. good stuff!!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Gonna teach my boy how to drive today. Hopefully he can handle 650hp and 1200 flbs of torque , I'm sure it will be a white knuckle experience 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Oh stop. You love it!!
> 
> "Pissy little twerp that likes to argue". Lmao.. good stuff!!


I know ain't it funny when Little twerps like me run circles around the big guys.

All I see is bucket babies on here anymore, very few climbers.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> I know ain't it funny when Little twerps like me run circles around the big guys.
> 
> All I see is bucket babies on here anymore, very few climbers.



Don't go getting all pissy with me. I was just saying it was a good insult. Nothing personal. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> I know ain't it funny when Little twerps like me run circles around the big guys.
> 
> All I see is bucket babies on here anymore, very few climbers.


I dont know if I would call working 2 days a week running circles around the big guys. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

what I do in 2 days takes you 4 days with your sidekick and I don't mean ben.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Don't go getting all pissy with me. I was just saying it was a good insult. Nothing personal. Lol.


O piss off!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> what I do in 2 days takes you 4 days with your sidekick and I don't mean ben.


I dont think so. There is no way you can climb faster then a bucket and move logs without any equipment

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont think so. There is no way you can climb faster then a bucket and move logs without any equipment
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



This is mostly true. However, bucket bunnies are a time a dozen. Just saying.


----------



## NCTREE

IDK I think I can keep up with a bucket pretty good , not all but many. Ya know though your only as good as your ground help, it don't matter how big or fast you can cut, if your groundie sux then so do you. I have landscapers with track skid steers that are more than happy to take the wood off my jobs for nothing. It's good to have connections. MDS is right bunnies are a dime dozen and can't go where a climber can. I just stole a big job from Martins who was gonna come in with a crane to knock out these 3 big woods oaks. We blasted all 3 trees in one day and then my boy came and took all the wood for nothing. We still managed to make good money and come in under Martins. Hell by the time they would of had that crane and bucket set up we would of had one tree topped out.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

When using a crane there is almost no clean up needed ,very minimal at most ,opposed to climbing a rigging out everything or even with a bucket lots of clean up and raking out all the twigs and such ,so set up time is null , just my experience 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## tree MDS

Climbing has its own sort of freedom that can definitely be quicker on certain jobs. 

All wheel drive rear mount and a wraptor, and you have the best of both worlds. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

No commercial tree climbers were injured during the milfing ...errr...I mean filming... of this commercial.


----------



## NCTREE

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> When using a crane there is almost no clean up needed ,very minimal at most ,opposed to climbing a rigging out everything or even with a bucket lots of clean up and raking out all the twigs and such ,so set up time is null , just my experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my prepaid phone


Yes It don't work for all jobs but I seem to find a niche on certain jobs. It just feels good to steal a job from Martins too


----------



## treecutterjr

NCTREE said:


> Where did you pick those guys up at? The border!



I only have one guy that's actually Mexican/ Hispanic. The rest of my guys are just regular old Americanos. With American attitudes and issues: Getting too drunk and not making it to work, baby mama drama, going to jail, thinking they can do what you do better than you, making a little side money and deciding they don't want to work for a few days. I wish I did have a good border connect because then I could get busy with Julio and Alvarez and not worry about them letting life get in the way of work.
I've got to work and get the job done, so if they have problems issues then they can work or not work but the work is going to get done one way or the other.


----------



## NCTREE

treecutterjr said:


> I only have one guy that's actually Mexican/ Hispanic. The rest of my guys are just regular old Americanos. With American attitudes and issues: Getting too drunk and not making it to work, baby mama drama, going to jail, thinking they can do what you do better than you, making a little side money and deciding they don't want to work for a few days. I wish I did have a good border connect because then I could get busy with Julio and Alvarez and not worry about them letting life get in the way of work.
> I've got to work and get the job done, so if they have problems issues then they can work or not work but the work is going to get done one way or the other.


Is does make the job suck sometimes dealing with that crap. I've been there done that, I almost packed it in because of my nitwit help. Stressed me the **** out! I've been fortunate these last couple years though. It makes the job go like night and day.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Is does make the job suck sometimes dealing with that crap. I've been there done that, I almost packed it in because of my nitwit help. Stressed me the **** out! I've been fortunate these last couple years though. It makes the job go like night and day.



True dat. Climbing is only fun with good help, IMO.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

tree MDS said:


> True dat. Climbing is only fun with good help, IMO.


So true.


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## NCTREE

treevet said:


> No commercial tree climbers were injured during the milfing ...errr...I mean filming... of this commercial.



Trust me my mom isn't that hot but she sure is a sweetheart


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> IDK I think I can keep up with a bucket pretty good , not all but many. Ya know though your only as good as your ground help, it don't matter how big or fast you can cut, if your groundie sux then so do you. I have landscapers with track skid steers that are more than happy to take the wood off my jobs for nothing. It's good to have connections. MDS is right bunnies are a dime dozen and can't go where a climber can. I just stole a big job from Martins who was gonna come in with a crane to knock out these 3 big woods oaks. We blasted all 3 trees in one day and then my boy came and took all the wood for nothing. We still managed to make good money and come in under Martins. Hell by the time they would of had that crane and bucket set up we would of had one tree topped out.


Wow. Notmally martins is 50% or more cheaper on every job I bid against them. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Gonna teach my boy how to drive today. Hopefully he can handle 650hp and 1200 flbs of torque , I'm sure it will be a white knuckle experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my prepaid phone


Go big or go home!


----------



## treeclimber101

Sum beyotch I am headed out for the day




in jersey this amount of snow will shut a mutha ****er down


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Sum beyotch I am headed out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> in jersey this amount of snow will shut a mutha ****er down


Same **** here but mitht make some big bank if it stays. Hope it snows more then expected and doesn't rain.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Same **** here but mitht make some big bank if it stays. Hope it snows more then expected and doesn't rain.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I pulled my plows down and salters already but nothing's on and I am headed out ! LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I had to pull my plows out of the back of my shed and tighten up all the spring bolts

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wow. Notmally martins is 50% or more cheaper on every job I bid against them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Maybe you're 50% slower? Just thinking out loud here.. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you're 50% slower? Just thinking out loud here.. lol


No. Martins are Mennonites. I seen them charge $60 for a 5' diameter stump. They have been known to tell people that they will not lose a job no matter what. I bid a job against them 2 years ago. 9 trees to remove, one was this massive silver maple had dam near a 60' spread and grind 10 stumps. Two of which had raised mounds around the trees and they wanted that ground level. My price was $3800. Figured 2 days with hauling wood home and what not. Martins came in and did it for $1200

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Most of the tards in this business are all over the board with their pricing. I was just saying to somebody yesterday that you could take what should rightfully (in a perfect world) be a $4800 job, and if the person keeps getting prices, eventually some douchebag will do it for $1200. We're in a fool's racket, get used to it. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Eric E. said:


> 90-3-90 is a term that Dr. Shigo uses for utility clearance pruning. 90% of the time 3 cuts will provide 90% of the needed clearance.
> Eric


I agree. Pretty sure its that way in every field except for medical and insurance.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

I think Martin's prices can be all over the place. They thought they were in on this job and no one else was bidding it because they did the neighbors tree. It was just the perfect situation for me to steal it from them. They are removal hogs, that's all they know how to do. They will scare custys into taking down a perfectly good trees just so they can feed their production level. I actually took another job from them 3 weeks ago, a huge pin oak in perfect health, they scared the owner into removing it. The lady called me on a referral to get a second opinion. I ended up pruning it and doing a cable job. The lady couldn't of been more happy. They know nothing about trees other than how to crane them.


----------



## NCTREE

Holy ****!!! Anyone watching the Eagles game?


----------



## mikemcC

NCTREE said:


> I think Martin's prices can be all over the place. They thought they were in on this job and no one else was bidding it because they did the neighbors tree. It was just the perfect situation for me to steal it from them. They are removal hogs, that's all they know how to do. They will scare custys into taking down a perfectly good trees just so they can feed their production level. I actually took another job from them 3 weeks ago, a huge pin oak in perfect health, they scared the owner into removing it. The lady called me on a referral to get a second opinion. I ended up pruning it and doing a cable job. The lady couldn't of been more happy. They know nothing about trees other than how to crane them.



Have you ever seen Jeff Martin's shop and equipment? It is amazing. No clue how the guy has so much nice stuff.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mikemcC said:


> Have you ever seen Jeff Martin's shop and equipment? It is amazing. No clue how the guy has so much nice stuff.


from what i have heard his daddy owns a huge farm and gave him a million dollars to start a business. I know for a fact martins bought 4 brand new chippers this year and he wrote a check and paid for them. One was a 120k 20" chipper and I think 2 - 18" and 1- 15" morbarks. Must be nice. He is trying to sell a bunch of used chippers for quite a bit more then there worth.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemcC

2treeornot2tree said:


> from what i have heard his daddy owns a huge farm and gave him a million dollars to start a business. I know for a fact martins bought 4 brand new chippers this year and he wrote a check and paid for them. One was a 120k 20" chipper and I think 2 - 18" and 1- 15" morbarks. Must be nice. He is trying to sell a bunch of used chippers for quite a bit more then there worth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I actually almost bought the woodsman 790 off of him. He is a nice guy. And you are correct he did buy 4 brand new chippers this year, I saw them at his shop. He buys brand new dodge 5500's and has EBY make aluminum chip bodies for them every 2 years or so. He also just bought a brand new RG100 this year too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I didnt used to see him to much in my area but this year I saw him quite a lot. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> from what i have heard his daddy owns a huge farm and gave him a million dollars to start a business. I know for a fact martins bought 4 brand new chippers this year and he wrote a check and paid for them. One was a 120k 20" chipper and I think 2 - 18" and 1- 15" morbarks. Must be nice. He is trying to sell a bunch of used chippers for quite a bit more then there worth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yes thats correct his daddy bought him all his equipment. He is also in my area more now because he is a high production removal co and has eaten up all the work in his area so now he has to travel further to find it. Just hope he doesn't dry it up for everyone else.


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like all that low balling is working out well for him. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Eat **** all of you because now I have to go to work . So type all day in a warm house ! HAte you


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Eat **** all of you because now I have to go to work . So type all day in a warm house ! HAte you



Jesus, somebody has a giant full diaper. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Jesus, somebody has a giant full diaper. Lol


6" of snow I didn't put the hoops on yet , I am ****ing dying now


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> 6" of snow I didn't put the hoops on yet , I am ****ing dying now



What is a "hoop"? Is that like cool jersey slang for tire chains?


----------



## formationrx

kids these days...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Should be able to sling your chains on in like 10 mins

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Should be able to sling your chains on in like 10 mins
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Why would anyone need chains for 6" of snow? Unless you're running two wheel peels maybe..


----------



## treeclimber101

Not chains . Removable plow frames and plows .


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Most of the tards in this business are all over the board with their pricing. I was just saying to somebody yesterday that you could take what should rightfully (in a perfect world) be a $4800 job, and if the person keeps getting prices, eventually some douchebag will do it for $1200. We're in a fool's racket, get used to it. Lol.



You should try competing with all these Mexicans down here. One day they bid $1,200 for a job, the next day they bid $200 for the same size and type of job.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> You should try competing with all these Mexicans down here. One day they bid $1,200 for a job, the next day they bid $200 for the same size and type of job.



Yeah, but you gotta ask yourself, what's worse, bidding against fully equipped Americans working for dirt, or Mexicans with pickups? I dunno.. sometimes I just wish someone would shoot me and put me outta my misery (lol). I would've never thought it would be so hard to make a sustainable business out of this. Shame really. 

I think its like Dave said in another thread, you gotta have a good location. Too many damn tree guys up here.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Why would anyone need chains for 6" of snow? Unless you're running two wheel peels maybe..


I run them sometimes on my parking lots because I have reallly long plow runs and need the traction to push more snow per pass. A diesel will spin the tires pretty quick. That and also alot of my plow accounts like to wait till the last second to plow them so most times they have been drove over multiple times.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Go big or go home!


Ok made it home alive but I do believe my underwear will be in the trash tonight 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## treeclimber101

Welcome to the jungle baby . I'm prolly gonna die


----------



## treeclimber101

red lights on you know what that means


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just sitting here sharpening chains. Got about 4" of snow.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Come down I got work tonight


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Serious. I can if you want me too.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Welcome to the jungle baby . I'm prolly gonna die


Wish it would snow here, they say we might get a inch or two but not enough to hook the plow up 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but you gotta ask yourself, what's worse, bidding against fully equipped Americans working for dirt, or Mexicans with pickups? I dunno.. sometimes I just wish someone would shoot me and put me outta my misery (lol). I would've never thought it would be so hard to make a sustainable business out of this. Shame really.
> 
> I think its like Dave said in another thread, you gotta have a good location. Too many damn tree guys up here.



I don't know either. One thing is for sure, it used to be a hell of a lot easier to have a sustainable business in this deal years ago. Twenty five years ago there was a little more rhyme and reason to the tree service business.

And yeah, you can sure end up in a location that just flat sucks easy enough. Things can go to **** almost overnight.


----------



## HD2010

Not much snow here. So after church I went out to the woods and cut up a small Ash and Sugar Maple. Had to try out my new to me 028 Super.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got the go ahead to plow and shovel all my places. Gonna make some good $ yet tonight. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

We got snow several weeks ago up at the cottage. Enough to make the steep cottage driveways too slick to drive, even in 4WD.

I've been pimping myself out to my buddies company to help him get caught up. I only have a couple of city jobs to do for myself before I pack my equipment away for the winter.

Any more city work I pick up, I'll give to him. I'll probably be climbing more for him this winter than I did last year. 

Man I dislike the cold, but ya gotta help each other out. 
Plus it's kinda nice just doing the work and not have to worry about running the business. 

Almost makes tree work fun again


----------



## pdqdl

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Gonna teach my boy how to drive today. Hopefully he can handle 650hp and 1200 flbs of torque , I'm sure it will be a white knuckle experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my prepaid phone



I couldn't find anything with that much horsepower. Whatcha gointa put him in, a mining dump truck?

Biggest engines in Kenworth: http://www.paccarengines.com/en-us/Engines.aspx
Biggest engines in Peterbuilt: http://www.peterbilt.com/resources/Engine Spec Sheets/2013 MX Spec Sheet 121212.pdf
Biggest engines from Mack: http://macktrucks.com/default.aspx?pageid=9119


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> Don't go getting all pissy with me. I was just saying it was a good insult. Nothing personal. Lol.



We should start a new thread. "Tell us your worst (best?) insult" 

Then we can just take a poll for the winner, and you guys won't have to keep practicing on each other.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> We should start a new thread. "Tell us your worst (best?) insult"
> 
> Then we can just take a poll for the winner, and you guys won't have to keep practicing on each other.



Now that doesn't sound like very much fun at all. Just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster

pdqdl said:


> We should start a new thread. "Tell us your worst (best?) insult"
> 
> Then we can just take a poll for the winner, and you guys won't have to keep practicing on each other.


Didn't no one ever tell you that practice makes perfect, you arrogant ****tard?


----------



## rtsims

I'm guessing its a dodge pick up with a cummins, and some add ons.


----------



## tree MDS

rtsims said:


> I'm guessing its a dodge pick up with a cummins, and some add ons.



Me too. But I was trying not to feed into whole hillbilly thing. Lol


----------



## pdqdl

Blakesmaster said:


> Didn't no one ever tell you that practice makes perfect, you arrogant ****tard?



...don't need no practice when you have mastered the skill.

If you will start the thread, I promise to enter the competition. I can't use that kind of insult in this thread, I like you guys too much. 
BTW: _none_ of my insults will get blocked by the website either, you tree-creepin' cretin.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

pdqdl said:


> I couldn't find anything with that much horsepower. Whatcha gointa put him in, a mining dump truck?
> 
> Biggest engines in Kenworth: http://www.paccarengines.com/en-us/Engines.aspx
> Biggest engines in Peterbuilt: http://www.peterbilt.com/resources/Engine Spec Sheets/2013 MX Spec Sheet 121212.pdf
> Biggest engines from Mack: http://macktrucks.com/default.aspx?pageid=9119


That's my cummins in my dodge pick up and it's nowhere near stock it's a black smoke blowin beast 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## treeclimber101

This blows







cigarettes are hurting my head now


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been out plowing and got hit with a 3 hour delay. On my journeys I came upon a amish buggy stopped on the road. The horse slipped and fell down and it was just this young amish girl by herself. We tried to get the horse up but couldnt so I went down to the bottom of the hill to an amish farm and woke the guy up. He couldnt get the horse up either. Ended up taking the girl home to get her dad to try and get the horse up. Ended up having about 6 amish guys there when we got back. Still no luck so we ended up making a sled out of a sheet of plywood and pulled it with the horse on it down the road to the one amish guys barn. Where finally the horse stood up after getting some pain medicine. What a night. Now I have to go finish plowing and its getting icy out.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

now THAT'S a fkn story! opcorn:


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Here's the plan for today. JUST me and two groundies.... gonna be fun.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Here's the plan for today. JUST me and two groundies.... gonna be fun.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


What is a sea grape?


----------



## Pelorus

We don't have any of those items (Gumbo limbo?)on restaurants or lawns up here. good luck with it though.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

sgreanbeans said:


> What is a sea grape?





Pelorus said:


> We don't have any of those items (Gumbo limbo?)on restaurants or lawns up here. good luck with it though.



It's a tree. They used to make carousel horses from it. Pretty pinkish wood, easy to carve.

Gumbo is also called the tourist tree because it looks like it's sunburned.

Pics later.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Thanks. I was interested enough to google it too; very cool tree! 
Curious what the abbreviations "DC Elongated" and "STP" are.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Gumbo barks and leaves. Smells reminiscent of eucalyptus. 








Seagrape bark/wound and leaves with a grape still on it.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Pelorus said:


> Thanks. I was interested enough to google it too; very cool tree!
> Curious what the abbreviations "DC Elongated" and "STP" are.


Drop Crotch and Structural Thinning and Pruning.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Vista view topping FML



. I love Icey trees 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## mckeetree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Drop Crotch and Structural Thinning and Pruning.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk




I got the DC and the STP but all the use of elongated was throwing me off.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Oh, that's because just DC would indicate drop crotch crown reduction.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Shoulda stayed a code monkey. 






Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been out plowing and got hit with a 3 hour delay. On my journeys I came upon a amish buggy stopped on the road. The horse slipped and fell down and it was just this young amish girl by herself. We tried to get the horse up but couldnt so I went down to the bottom of the hill to an amish farm and woke the guy up. He couldnt get the horse up either. Ended up taking the girl home to get her dad to try and get the horse up. Ended up having about 6 amish guys there when we got back. Still no luck so we ended up making a sled out of a sheet of plywood and pulled it with the horse on it down the road to the one amish guys barn. Where finally the horse stood up after getting some pain medicine. What a night. Now I have to go finish plowing and its getting icy out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



So how did the Amish guys take to getting woken up in the middle of the night by an "English" guy? Did they welcome your participation, or were you still an outsider throughout the event?


----------



## rtsims

How well do these late 90's GMC bucket trucks handle in the snow and ice? I'll let ya know in a few hours.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

pdqdl said:


> So how did the Amish guys take to getting woken up in the middle of the night by an "English" guy? Did they welcome your participation, or were you still an outsider throughout the event?


They thanked me for my help. And I helped out when they needed me to. The guy that owns the horse offered me some money for running him around but I told him not to worry about it. He only lives a couple miles from me and maybe sometime he will repay the help. We have alot of amish in the area so amish and english interact alot. I have learned alot about the amish after becoming friends with the amish guy that mills my logs for me.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

You ever see lebonnon levy around?


----------



## treeman75

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Shoulda stayed a code monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


It sure looks nice down there!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Beautiful day 



In the low income district 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## tree MDS

Nice pics. I got a gold colored hitch climber and a couple black oval biners I might consider selling cheap.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

tree MDS said:


> Nice pics. I got a gold colored hitch climber and a couple black oval biners I might consider selling cheap.


I have five hitch climbers in every color and biners , I'm kinda a gear junky . I would rather have it and not need it ,than need it and not have it 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> You ever see lebonnon levy around?


I seen him at his beothers funeral. His brother was a good friend of my wifes family

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

SecondGenMonkey said:


> It's a tree. They used to make carousel horses from it. Pretty pinkish wood, easy to carve.
> 
> Gumbo is also called the tourist tree because it looks like it's sunburned.
> 
> Pics later.
> 
> Isn't it true that you can take a gumbo limbo branch and just stick it in the ground, water it and it'll grow? I always thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemcC

tree MDS said:


> Nice pics. I got a gold colored hitch climber and a couple black oval biners I might consider selling cheap.


What do you want for them?


----------



## tree MDS

mikemcC said:


> What do you want for them?



I was just teasing about the pink. The once in a while that I climb these days, I usually go old school. I keep a rope with an eye splice and the other do-dads in the box, thinking I might go back to the new style sometime. There were some things I liked about the new style.


----------



## tree MDS

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I have five hitch climbers in every color and biners , I'm kinda a gear junky . I would rather have it and not need it ,than need it and not have it
> 
> 
> Sent from my prepaid phone



Different colors for different outfits?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went and look at a few prunes for one the citys, big trees, would be cool if I get it. Then, since that took a while and it all snowed and chit, I went and set a slick line in a tree for tomorrow. Not feeling like dealing with slushy slick streets and general nasty outside conditions today, so hookie it is. NCIS marathon is on, show is so fake, but I like the lab chick's pigtails and combat boots. Seen another crew out prunin, seen a guy dong some major nut hugin,LOL. That has gotta hurt! The tree had been lion tailed and a has major arch to the main trunk, he didn't have spikes on, so good on him for taking it to the nads in a effort not to spike a big ol oak! I honked and waved,ROFLMMFAOY!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

tree MDS said:


> Different colors for different outfits?


Lol!


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my prepaid phone


Is your profile pic a money shot of the dogs vagina ? Or is that a chimp ?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

All the colors of seagrape wood. 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Are the grapes edible


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Yes, completely true. At one point native Americans used them to make living deer runs. Stick so many so close together that a deer mindlessly wanders down the path and into a trap. No escape.

Useless against the white man though, we owned cannon.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

sgreanbeans said:


> Are the grapes edible


Yep. Big seeds though. And if you have to more than touch them to pick them they can dry out your mouth.
We make a KILLER wine from them at fall time, ready by thanks giving or Christmas. Also perfect for jam since they have a good amount of natural pectin.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Nice pics. I got a gold colored hitch climber and a couple black oval biners I might consider selling cheap.


I'll buy them from ya next time I'm around if you don't get to using them yourself anytime soon. You really should though. A tautline is just uncivilized.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll buy them from ya next time I'm around if you don't get to using them yourself anytime soon. You really should though. A tautline is just uncivilized.


I'm assuming you prefer... a Blake's hitch?

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

Spent the weekend with my head tucked under the estimate truck working out a few new cuss words while breaking bolts on the old, leaky manifolds. New ones are finally on and quite the difference in noise.


----------



## dbl612

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That's my cummins in my dodge pick up and it's nowhere near stock it's a black smoke blowin beast
> 
> 
> Sent from my prepaid phone


kinda like handing a barrett 50cal to somebody that never fired a gun before.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

dbl612 said:


> kinda like handing a barrett 50cal to somebody that never fired a gun before.


They dont kick much harder the a 300 win mag. Had a armalite ar50 that I would shoot standing freehand 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Is your profile pic a money shot of the dogs vagina ? Or is that a chimp ?


It's my pitbulls mangina 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> It's my pitbulls mangina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my prepaid phone


Pit bills are a good breed I got a boxing pit from Louisiana rescue a few years ago . My buddy just got a beautiful grey one last week from NYC shelter man that dog is bad ass , puked all over his dash last nite snow plowing I guess he gets car sick. !


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll buy them from ya next time I'm around if you don't get to using them yourself anytime soon. You really should though. A tautline is just uncivilized.



I like ascending (the slack tending, etc.) with the new stuff, but that's it, nothing else. Uncivilized, eh??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I like ascending (the slack tending, etc.) with the new stuff, but that's it, nothing else. Uncivilized, eh??


Seriously and you made fun of me .... Hypocrite !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Seriously and you made fun of me .... Hypocrite !



I'm still not sure to this day just what it was you had going on there. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

A Blake's on a bridge . And I made a lanyard to hug that monster ! You knew damn well that a 12 ft lanyard wasn't gonna help me hump that trunk you dickhead ! That was awful for me Lol I gotta say that was a big ass tree


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Pit bills are a good breed I got a boxing pit from Louisiana rescue a few years ago . My buddy just got a beautiful grey one last week from NYC shelter man that dog is bad ass , puked all over his dash last nite snow plowing I guess he gets car sick. !


Pits are great dogs indeed , they're good with little kids and they are super loyal 


Sent from my prepaid phone


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> A Blake's on a bridge . And I made a lanyard to hug that monster ! You knew damn well that a 12 ft lanyard wasn't gonna help me hump that trunk you dickhead ! That was awful for me Lol I gotta say that was a big ass tree



You should've footlocked it. Haha. Was one of the more enjoyable/ humorous events I've ever witnessed on the job though, I'll give it that. Lol. And it was a big tree.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You should've footlocked it. Haha. Was one of the more enjoyable/ humorous events I've ever witnessed on the job though, I'll give it that. Lol. And it was a big tree.


Dude I still have never been able to hit a climber with the throw ball from 50 ft . I laughed just the other day about that ! Remember that ... ****ing hurt


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL I enjoyed those 2 days myself man


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude I still have never been able to hit a climber with the throw ball from 50 ft . I laughed just the other day about that ! Remember that ... ****ing hurt



I had a buddy land one in my hand from a good ways one time. One of those deals where the sun was in my eyes, so was blocking that with my left hand, had my other hand out, and it dropped right in. Had to look at my hand to make sure it really happened.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yo the 3rd day when Pablo trimmed out the ash . Then I took a turn did the oak .... When you were like hey go knock the top outta that split tree . I looked at the tree then him .... Said sucks to be you it's your turn . We had words about that on the ride home because he thought we were making fun of him for not climbing that death trap ! He was so mad I had to buy him a 20 piece to get a smile !!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

He said that tree is no ****ing bueno ! LOL he said would you have laughed if it split and fell over I said no gummy bears never die !


----------



## tree MDS

I remember the tree, but not the details. I'm sure it was safe, or I wouldn't have said do it. I do know a couple things about this stuff. But I hear you.


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> ... My buddy just got a beautiful grey one last week from NYC shelter man that dog is bad ass , puked all over his dash last nite snow plowing I guess he gets car sick. !



The dog puked, or your buddy?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I remember the tree, but not the details. I'm sure it was safe, or I wouldn't have said do it. I do know a couple things about this stuff. But I hear you.


I know it wasn't you we just didn't like it . I am sure you didn't wanna have to explain why there was 1 fat guy splatted under a tree in the yard .


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> The dog puked, or your buddy?


Dog , but I gave it pasta and meatballs ... And it deposited half of it into his defrosters !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I know it wasn't you we just didn't like it . I am sure you didn't wanna have to explain why there was 1 fat guy splatted under a tree in the yard .



I hear you. In all fairness I might have been too busy counting dollar signs. You weren't on your "turf", either, so I can see you being a little more paranoid than normally about a sketchy tree too. Porks.


----------



## treeclimber101

Sketchy .... I was skitzing in the truck ride home , I felt the part of planes trains and automobiles when they got stuck between the trucks and uncle buck was the devil , I swear I looked at you gear jamming through the woods and saw the devil. !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Sketchy .... I was skitzing in the truck ride home , I felt the part of planes trains and automobiles when they got stuck between the trucks and uncle buck was the devil , I swear I looked at you gear jamming through the woods and saw the devil. !



Nah. A little old school perhaps..


----------



## KenJax Tree

My brother had a Pitbull and a few years ago he came home drunk and ate some sauerkraut and kielbasa and he left the crockpot on the counter and the dog ate the whole crockpot. He said he woke up and thought he **** himself but when he got up he saw the dog has **** all over the house,so he spent the day(and the next 3) hungover cleaning the whole house before my SIL got home to kill him.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101

Says the driver .... I freak as the passenger. I got out and walked when my brother did that to me in a old beater mustang scared me so bad I kicked out the side window and tried to jump out !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Says the driver .... I freak as the passenger. I got out and walked when my brother did that to me in a old beater mustang scared me so bad I kicked out the side window and tried to jump out !



Jesus,, you mean there are more of you out there!!?? Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> My brother had a Pitbull and a few years ago he came home drunk and ate some sauerkraut and kielbasa and he left the crockpot on the counter and the dog ate the whole crockpot. He said he woke up and thought he **** himself but when he got up he saw the dog has **** all over the house,so he spent the day(and the next 3) hungover cleaning the whole house before my SIL got home to kill him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I gotta get a few pics of his new dog it's like this sleek kinda greyish color with green eyes , I say almost pink kinda but I am alittle off with my shades but I know some colors. However he is dumb as a box of rocks !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

tree MDS said:


> Jesus,, you mean there are more of you out there!!?? Lol



LOL!

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Jesus,, you mean there are more of you out there!!?? Lol


I have 2 brothers 4 sisters. ! My one brother is a guitarist in a thrash metal band , the other is a pothead who grows evergreens and weed ! What do expect both my mom and dad were dump truck driving bikers/greasers hippy types !


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh I got a brother in law who robbed a PNC bank with his finger , then jumped on the highway on my nephews mountain bike where he was apprehended and got tazed !


----------



## KenJax Tree

He's lucky they didn't run his ass over. 


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> He's lucky they didn't run his ass over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


Got 15 years ! Because they frown upon that evidentially , he got 1200.00 and threw it in the woods I looked for the loot for 3 days. ! I think a squirrel made a nice bed outta it .


----------



## treeclimber101

My nephew is a find upstanding individual who shot a compound bow in the house threw a window at a gas station . They don't like that either


----------



## treeclimber101

I should write a book !


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> He's lucky they didn't run his ass over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



"But Sarge, it was just your standard pit maneuver"!! Lol

(Not sure why I can't get rid of that smiley typo?)


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I should write a book !



Something tells me it would be more entertaining to you than anybody else. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Something tells me it would be more entertaining to you than anybody else. Just saying.


True !


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> True !


you and mds sure rip at each other but it sounds like you enjoy working together.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I gotta get a few pics of his new dog it's like this sleek kinda greyish color with green eyes , I say almost pink kinda but I am alittle off with my shades but I know some colors. However he is dumb as a box of rocks !


They call them blue pitbulls 


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> They call them blue pitbulls
> 
> 
> Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


YOUSONOFFABEECH! Lol. 

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

My wife woke me up the other night scared chitless saying someone is in the garage and trying to get in the house. I get up with my pistol and make sure the kids are in bed and go to the garage door and open it and nobody in there. She said she heard a loud noise and a big bang on the door. I looked around the next day and found this.


----------



## treeman75

A full can of pop on a table froze and exploded and shot and hit the door


----------



## KenJax Tree

Found????

Nevermind i see it now
Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> ...However he is dumb as a box of rocks !



They all are. Depending on the number of rocks in that box, they are sometimes "dumber than". 

I have never met a smart pit bull, and that includes all their kin, any of the various mastiffs.


----------



## Blakesmaster

pdqdl said:


> They all are. Depending on the number of rocks in that box, they are sometimes "dumber than".
> 
> I have never met a smart pit bull, and that includes all their kin, any of the various mastiffs.


Most dogs are. Frankly I can't stand smart ones. Need too much attention to keep them happy. I like ones that you can throw a bone or two and they are all set. This little pooper of mine is scared of her own shadow and will only let me pet her if I lay on the ground at her level. Don't matter. Still love the anxious little rug rat.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> A full can of pop on a table froze and exploded and shot and hit the door


Is that diet a&w? Who drinks diet a&w?

This is not a signature.


----------



## treeman75

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Is that diet a&w? Who drinks diet a&w?
> 
> This is not a signature.


ya, thats what it was. Not sure where it came from it had been around for a while.


----------



## Gjt1980

What a great day my wood cutting season began. Cut down and bucked my first tree for my wood season today burned all the brush while cutting


----------



## squad143

Weather was lousy (snow rain mix), so I went to the Ritchie Bros Auction today. They had one chipper. A 2010 Vermeer BC1500 with only 33 hrs on it. It was like brand new. Even had the winch option. Was the third last lot of the day. I got there in the morning and stayed all day until it came up. It went for $30,000. My limit was just shy of that. ... Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> They all are. Depending on the number of rocks in that box, they are sometimes "dumber than".
> 
> I have never met a smart pit bull, and that includes all their kin, any of the various mastiffs.



German Shepard guy here. All them other beasts are for crude simpletons, IMO. Just saying. Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

Here is my dawg








Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Here is my dawg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



Look like a nice enough dog..


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

tree MDS said:


> German Shepard guy here. All them other beasts are for crude simpletons, IMO. Just saying. Lol


Germans are good dogs but they get those bad hips 


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> Weather was lousy (snow rain mix), so I went to the Ritchie Bros Auction today. They had one chipper. A 2010 Vermeer BC1500 with only 33 hrs on it. It was like brand new. Even had the winch option. Was the third last lot of the day. I got there in the morning and stayed all day until it came up. It went for $30,000. My limit was just shy of that. ... Oh well, maybe next time


That was a good deal. $51 00o for a new 1500. I just saw that on their website. She's a beauti!! Wonder where that was from. My buddy had a brand new 1500 stolen from his yard this fall. That one has a Deere in it, his had the new 4.5 cummins. Damn I wish I would have known about that machine.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Calling for 3-5" of snow again today. Should be good money again today. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

I'm an Aussie dog fan myself. These are my two bundles of fur Blue and Zappa.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> German Shepard guy here. All them other beasts are for crude simpletons, IMO. Just saying. Lol


I agree, I don't have one, but always wanted one. Awesome dogs............... Someday.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> ya, thats what it was. Not sure where it came from it had been around for a while.



I love me some a&w. But icb wins every time.

This is not a signature.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well went outside to meet the guy with the grapple truck and we got a inch of snow in the last 20 mins. Gotta head out and meet him at a parking lot where he is pulled over to checkvout this truck. Dam snow but I like the money

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Worker caught a flat on the way to the shop. Darn skeeters ate me up really good. Nice cool 75 this morning, hope it stays below 83 or so today so I don't gotta change shirts a dozen times.

This is not a signature.


----------



## sgreanbeans

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Worker caught a flat on the way to the shop. Darn skeeters ate me up really good. Nice cool 75 this morning, hope it stays below 83 or so today so I don't gotta change shirts a dozen times.
> 
> This is not a signature.


OHHHHHHHHHHHH BITE ME! Freakin -80 below with a -150 windchill or it might as well be. Going up a pin oak for my first oak prune of the year, normally don't on oaks this early, but the temps have been right. This is going to be painful. This time last year I was in SoCal, going to the beach...............


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

sgreanbeans said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHH BITE ME! Freakin -80 below with a -150 windchill or it might as well be. Going up a pin oak for my first oak prune of the year, normally don't on oaks this early, but the temps have been right. This is going to be painful. This time last year I was in SoCal, going to the beach...............



Yeah... you'll never catch my skinny but anywhere it gets below 50 for more than a week at a time.

sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well went outside to meet the guy with the grapple truck and we got a inch of snow in the last 20 mins. Gotta head out and meet him at a parking lot where he is pulled over to checkvout this truck. Dam snow but I like the money
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Figure every inch is a truck payment !


----------



## treeclimber101

Patiently waiting


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Patiently waiting


Doing the same over here 


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## treeclimber101

350 an hour , just started here should be to you soon more ice then snow now .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Patiently waiting


Whos cat skid loader

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Got about3/4 of inch in an hour , be heading out soon if stays at this pace 


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just got back from checking out that demo truck and pkowing a few places. Hanging out waiting for it stop to go finish

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whos cat skid loader
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That's a rental mine is being drivable around the back streets by some punk kid



all kidding aside we need it at the shop to fill the salters the cat has a cab and heat


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I turned my heat on in mine the other day when I was moving my plows around and about 20 stink bugs blew out. Stinks in there now.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just got back from checking out that demo truck and pkowing a few places. Hanging out waiting for it stop to go finish
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Whatja think if the truck ?


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I turned my heat on in mine the other day when I was moving my plows around and about 20 stink bugs blew out. Stinks in there now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Stink bugs are crazy my salter was full of the they looked dead I threw one on the dash of the truck 5 minutes later he's flying amazing they are and that salter has frozen over the last year or so since I've used it and it's got a lid I have no idea how they got in


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Whatja think if the truck ?
> 
> 
> Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


I didnt get to play much with it due that we were in a covience store parking lot. It was pretry cool. The controls were prety much like a tracked excavator. Your feet operated the grapple close and rotate. I like the way the roof hooked together. If I had 108k laying around I would have bought it. Someday I will have one built to my likings.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sitting here looking out the Window. Hope we get like 6" because my prices increase every 4". Double pay for not that much more work. 

Anyone ever try one of those walk behind rotary brooms. Gonna go demo one this morning at the dealer. Think it would work better then a snow blower at my one job.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Co-worker dropped a coconut on my helmet while I took lunch, so I am "borrowing" his until he buys me a new one. By dropped I mean tried to open a coconut using my helmet.

Have I mentioned that I hate Palm trees?






sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

CHA-CHING$


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> CHA-CHING$
> 
> 
> Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


Not me ! I am pulling my pud . Salting sites for the BIG freeze , I wanna choke the weather men LOL


----------



## Groundman One

Finished our clearing job today. A really gorgeous day.

And not a coconut in sight. 

_(Next three days are more land clearing, but on a steep hill and it's going to be cold! It's going to suck moose balls for the first hour or two each morning.)_






*LUNCH!* opcorn:


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Sitting at hospital. Tony got kissed by his saw doing a noob move. Holding a small branch and cutying. Saw bit hard and yanked toward his forearm.
Just a kiss but protocol is protocol.

sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sounds like you guys work safe down there.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Stupid move at the end of the day by an experienced arborist. You won't catch me pulling that stunt, I use my handsaw if I need hands on a branch. 24 years, first time he's ever been hurt at work or by a saw.

sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Cuts less than 1/4 inch deep and maybe 2-2.5inch long. If it were a razor cut he'd have cleaned and dermabonded it himself.

sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Groundman One said:


> Finished our clearing job today. A really gorgeous day.
> 
> And not a coconut in sight.



Hate coconuts... the tree, not the fruit. Good call on the id though.

Edit*** derp. I forgot I told y'all about the idiot groundie thinking a helmet could break a coconut.
New guys always suck at first. Lol.

sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## pdqdl

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Germans are good dogs but they get those bad hips
> 
> 
> Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone



Yep. They are ok, but a bit mean. And...there are other dogs that are even smarter and more trainable. I like Border collies...smart, with a much better temperament. I have a Border Collie/German Shepard mix; that is the smartest dog I have ever owned, and he is real good-natured.

He barks, but won't bite, and he does what he is told. Unlike all the hunting breeds, he doesn't want to escape and roam the neighborhood. Repeat a simple instruction to this dog three times, and he understands it after that. Like any 6 year old, that doesn't mean he wants to do what you told him...but he knows that it is time to skulk or grovel to get out of it.

For all you guys with German Shepards: don't let your insurance company know you got one. They may cancel your homeowners policy! German Shepards, Rottweillers, Alaskan Malamutes, Akita, and a few others will get you banned or you will pay more. An insurance inspector got my policy cancelled until I sent them a picture to prove that I didn't have a German Shepard.

I lied to them too: they were willing to cancel my policy for a dog that was even a German Shepard MIX.


----------



## BC WetCoast

pdqdl said:


> Yep. They are ok, but a bit mean. And...there are other dogs that are even smarter and more trainable. I like Border collies...smart, with a much better temperament. I have a Border Collie/German Shepard mix; that is the smartest dog I have ever owned, and he is real good-natured.
> 
> He barks, but won't bite, and he does what he is told. Unlike all the hunting breeds, he doesn't want to escape and roam the neighborhood. Repeat a simple instruction to this dog three times, and he understands it after that. Like any 6 year old, that doesn't mean he wants to do what you told him...but he knows that it is time to skulk or grovel to get out of it.
> 
> For all you guys with German Shepards: don't let your insurance company know you got one. They may cancel your homeowners policy! German Shepards, Rottweillers, Alaskan Malamutes, Akita, and a few others will get you banned or you will pay more. An insurance inspector got my policy cancelled until I sent them a picture to prove that I didn't have a German Shepard.
> 
> I lied to them too: they were willing to cancel my policy for a dog that was even a German Shepard MIX.



Bumper sticker on my wife's care "My Border Collie is smarter than your Honour Student"

A couple of the municipalities here have designated pit bulls and rotweillers as 'viscous dogs' and have put special restrictions on them, including significantly higher licence fees, requiring them to be muzzled while in public spaces, and specific fencing requirements in your yard. An unmuzzled 'viscous' dog in public can be impounded.

Animal control officers have the regulatory right to enter any property in the municipality to investigate complaints (among other things).

Pit bull attacks are highly publicized by the media and this has led to knee jerk reactions by the local politicians. There are many people openly campaigning to have pit bulls and rotweillers banned.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

BC WetCoast said:


> Bumper sticker on my wife's care "My Border Collie is smarter than your Honour Student"
> 
> A couple of the municipalities here have designated pit bulls and rotweillers as 'viscous dogs' and have put special restrictions on them, including significantly higher licence fees, requiring them to be muzzled while in public spaces, and specific fencing requirements in your yard. An unmuzzled 'viscous' dog in public can be impounded.
> 
> Animal control officers have the regulatory right to enter any property in the municipality to investigate complaints (among other things).
> 
> Pit bull attacks are highly publicized by the media and this has led to knee jerk reactions by the local politicians. There are many people openly campaigning to have pit bulls and rotweillers banned.


So many ignorant people, I have had pitbulls all my life a can say they are one of the most loving and loyal breeds out there. I could turn a yellow lab into a killer if I chose, any breed for that matter.Any dog in the wrong hands can be bad,it's not the dog ,but the human.


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## Toddppm

pdqdl said:


> Yep. They are ok, but a bit mean. And...there are other dogs that are even smarter and more trainable. I like Border collies...smart, with a much better temperament. I have a Border Collie/German Shepard mix; that is the smartest dog I have ever owned, and he is real good-natured.
> 
> He barks, but won't bite, and he does what he is told. Unlike all the hunting breeds, he doesn't want to escape and roam the neighborhood. Repeat a simple instruction to this dog three times, and he understands it after that. Like any 6 year old, that doesn't mean he wants to do what you told him...but he knows that it is time to skulk or grovel to get out of it.
> 
> For all you guys with German Shepards: don't let your insurance company know you got one. They may cancel your homeowners policy! German Shepards, Rottweillers, Alaskan Malamutes, Akita, and a few others will get you banned or you will pay more. An insurance inspector got my policy cancelled until I sent them a picture to prove that I didn't have a German Shepard.
> 
> I lied to them too: they were willing to cancel my policy for a dog that was even a German Shepard MIX.


 

New ***** at my ins. agency asked about my dog when I was getting new quotes and I told her it was a terrier mix. As in Lab/Terrier but wasn't sure since it's a rescue. Had to go to the vet and get a letter saying their best guess is a Cattle Dog??? I don't know but I was pissed. Girl at the vet said when she worked at an ins. agency they required them to bring things like up in casual conversation to see if your rates needed to be raised!


----------



## Toddppm

Got almost everything plowed before it could melt today! Was rushing to get done so I don't have to hear any complaining when the bills get sent out. Was a beautiful day after it stopped snowing around noon, sun came out and warmed up. Beats having snow/ice blowing down your back every time you get out of the truck! Truck wouldn't start after I got gas leaving the shop tonight though, smoked the starter. Gonna be fun changing that in the teens tomorrow.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sitting here looking out the Window. Hope we get like 6" because my prices increase every 4". Double pay for not that much more work.
> 
> Anyone ever try one of those walk behind rotary brooms. Gonna go demo one this morning at the dealer. Think it would work better then a snow blower at my one job.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yep. Its the best thing going for light snow, cleaning up slush; mostly for longer sidewalks. Not too good if the snow is deeper than 3". The really nice thing is how it cleans sidewalks so well that you save a bunch of money on icemelt, which also makes less of a mess. They are way faster than a snowblower, too, until the snow gets too deep. You can also follow a snowblower for a better cleanup, or to eliminate small accumulations after a big snow. We seldom use the snowblowers anymore; only when it gets deeper than the broom will fix.

Big drawback: you have little control over where the broom flings the snow. This can be problematic by parked cars or at sidewalk intersections. I have not yet gotten one, but a string-trimmer style sweeper would clean up corners nicely.

Mine looks pretty much like this one right here:





This is a BCS two wheel tractor, mine is the 852. Those brooms are outstanding at raking up big piles of twigs, gravel, wood chips or anything else you might have spilled on somebody's lawn. They are hell on wheels for picking up pine needles! I did a sod job once in a muddy situation; the broom cleaned up all the sticky mud pellets and left the adjacent turf pretty much undamaged.

They are good for lots more than snow, and you can get all kinds of attachments. (snow blowers, plows, mowers, _even hay balers_) I'm working on building a powered wheel barrow with mine for back yard log hauling.

Video here (not mine): 
(you'll notice they don't show it having to dodge any sensitive areas like cars or glass doors; even the turn-a-rounds got cut)


----------



## pdqdl

PS: the BCS tractors are rather pricey, but work real well. Heavy! Don't even think about loading it by hand into a truck. 

Don't consider a dedicated broom-only machine; it will sit idle all year. Besides, they just aren't built as well, although they are lighter and easier to turn around.


----------



## pdqdl

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> So many ignorant people, I have had pitbulls all my life a can say they are one of the most loving and loyal breeds out there. I could turn a yellow lab into a killer if I chose, any breed for that matter.Any dog in the wrong hands can be bad,it's not the dog ,but the human.
> 
> 
> Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone



I have to call BS on that one; many dogs simply refuse to be mean. Many breeds are characteristically cowards, too.

I worked an an animal hospital for 5 years. We liked Pit Bulls; they are seldom mean with their owner around. They are extra tough, and they don't even seem to mind when you stick a needle in them. I think the stupid critters thought they were getting some special treatment; they would just grunt, wag their tails, and turn to look at you to see what was going on back there.

That doesn't change the fact that originally they were selectively bred for killing other animals, and they are good at it. Once they go into attack mode, you have a big problem on your hands.

One pit bull lover got killed by her own dogs: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/georgia-woman-killed-dogs-rescued-street-article-1.1138784

Pit bulls are responsible for a disproportionate share of dog-bite fatalities. German Shepards are responsible for _way_ more dog attacks on humans, but they generally have the good sense to know when they won the fight.


----------



## treeman75

Geting my ice hut ready for tomarrow


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Originally pitbulls were breed for bull baiting,do some more research,and you can call BS all you want but even the coward dogs as you call them if backed into a corner will come at you teeth first. The pitbull is probably the most mistreated dog on the planet,used by thugs for entertainment and this is why they have the high rate of killing, find out what areas most of these dog attacks happen, It's not in suburbia it's the ghettos where they are being mistreated!


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


I come here for the drama!,,


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just got down salting at a place I left 8 hours ago. Why they didnt have me salt when I was here I will never know. Half hour drive home and I will be sleeping like a baby. Made some dam good money today

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

I took delivery of 30 tons of salt today. It doesn't look like that much when you just pile it up in one spot. 

It damn sure doesn't look like the $2000.00 it cost me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to pkow one more parking lot, that is if its not a solid block of ice.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Here is some Drama, well maybe not drama, but BS plain and simple. So my brand new 2013 16ft 14,000lb dump trailer was wrecked yesterday. Sent son to go dump, he was going to fast at dump site and the trailer slide out (ice.......which the dumb chit knew about) around a corner and went over 2 4600lb concrete blocks, bending the front axle in 2, and ripping the jack out.....it flipped up and hit the bottom of the pump box, breaking the pump mount. After this, he is done driving..........anything. Ironically, or is it ironic, I dunno, that across the street is a fab shop, owner came over with his EBFL and lifted it off and drug it over too his shop. He is going to give me a price to fix it. Talked about trading slave labor for the fix, my sons time, not mine. FML.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Didn't he just back a truck into something recently too?


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## sgreanbeans

................yes, actually drove straight into the back of my bucket truck with my F-250, rear ended a car in my 150 the night before. He is a good kid, and really rocks it out on the job. Don't know what the deal is with him, no drugs, don't text and drive, smart and talented, BUT, more importantly and pretty freakin OBVIOUS, he does not pay attention to his surroundings or conditions when behind the wheel. So I blame myself for this. I put him behind the wheel again. Not again, he is now banned forever from driving anything I own. This is what kills me, I am the top rated guy in the area, there are bigger outfits, and some decent ones, mainly hacks in my area. I have a flawless rep, no horror stories of any type. But no matter what, I have chit happen, beyond my control that just Fcks me all up and sets me back, every damn time I get ahead, I get screwed. I guess I have to do it all myself.......or not at all, the writing is on the wall.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Just thought of something, I think it was on purpose, they, my family, want me out of trees. This is one way to do it I guess, wreck all my chit so I cant work.


----------



## Pelorus

Some kids are plain oblivious when it comes to driving. Trailer damage doesn't sound too severe, Beans. It's bad enough, and will cost you a bit of coin to get repaired. Be thankful yer son didn't wipe out a little old lady taking her grand kids for a walk at the dump.
Enjoying the dog wars posted above. Our beagle lives with a couple of Pygmy goats and a largish rabbit. Once in awhile the smallest goat will bonk the dog with it's head, which makes the beagle yelp and look very disappointed. A friend was telling me the other day that he heard of someone that tripped over some stupid little dog owned by a stranger.......guess he broke one or two of the fur rats legs, and he got hit with a $3800 veterinary bill.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

sgreanbeans said:


> Just thought of something, I think it was on purpose, they, my family, want me out of trees. This is one way to do it I guess, wreck all my chit so I cant work.


Lol. You sound like my dad. To the T. But I haven't severely wrecked anything.
Last year we lost three tyres in in two months (manufacturing defect) so the 250 has some body damage but that was beyond my control.

sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Flipping lock is frozen can't even the the trucks out of the yard ,and well the hell are my phuckin bolt cutters !!


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I carry a little butane torch. Just heat up the lock and it will open. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Can't find my flipping crack torch either FML


Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. You sound like my dad. To the T. But I haven't severely wrecked anything.
> Last year we lost three tyres in in two months (manufacturing defect) so the 250 has some body damage but that was beyond my control.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


I am coming to Daytona Florida next week if the weather holds out. If your up to it, maybe we can meet up for some beers. That is if your old enough to drink. Lol. Plus you can show me some florida hills

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Can't find my flipping crack torch either FML
> 
> 
> Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


Gasoline works too. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am coming to Daytona Florida next week if the weather holds out. If your up to it, maybe we can meet up for some beers. That is if your old enough to drink. Lol. Plus you can show me some florida hills
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Lol. I'm in Miami, no hills here.
If you like rock then you're welcome to pop down and hit some local shows with me. I'm pretty sure I'm old enough to drink... we have a good punk, metal and pop rock scene down here. I'm not playing but I know some guys who are.

sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## Zale

Taking the rest of the day off. Sitting by the fire and relaxing. Our last two weather events has made for 14-16 hour days. I'd rather be climbing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just got home from plowing and salting. Got a call going back out to salt some more.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

First day this week that I might actually do some tree work. Been weird weather around here lately. Freezing fog, snow, ice etc... 
I'm having a tough time lately with employees. My work comes in waves so technically my guys are part time, 40 hrs one week, 16 the next. It makes it hard to keep any one worth a ****. I wish I was steady enough to keep at least one guy on the payroll permanently, 2 or 3 would be even better.


----------



## nk14zp

I have started on a workbench in the basement for saw work.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Nice easy morning




Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone


----------



## Groundman One

We started another clear & burn job today, on a hill that must have been 45 degrees. We were slipping and sliding all day. Had to be careful not slide into the fire. It's interesting making a big fire on a 45 degree hill. Made a retaining wall out of logs and it worked pretty well. Got a lot done, we'll finish tomorrow for sure. Supposed to be -28 tomorrow morning. Oh my poor fingers... 

Speaking of testicles - not sure if any of y'all down South have ever experienced it, but after a day working outside in the winter, when you get home and hop into the shower, you might notice something... missing. _"Where ma boys?!?"_ Well, they've gone up inside your stomach where it's nice and warm and they might return later when things heat up. It's pretty funny, really, you feel like a neutered dog.

Ahh, hot coffee and a warm bed to lie on after a day in the snow. Sweet!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

What is this "winter" you speak of?

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Pelorus




----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Nopenopenopenope. Uhuh. N-o. Es no Buenos.
I changed my mind. I'll cut all the nasty squirrel poo filled, ant ridden, rat breeding, roach spewing Palm trees you want. Just DONT SEND ME TO THE ICEBOX!

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Oh yeah Santa came a little early
TWINS MOTHER FLUFFER 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## Oak Savanna

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Oh yeah Santa came a little earlyView attachment 321882
> TWINS MOTHER FLUFFER
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9



Ohh ya!!! My is scheduled to arrive tomorrow afternoon!! Just got off the phone with UPS. They needed info to clear customs. Ya ya enough of the ******** send me the saw already!!!!!


----------



## luckydad

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Oh yeah Santa came a little earlyView attachment 321882
> TWINS MOTHER FLUFFER
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


 Well what ya think about them ?? Had a chance to run 1 yet ??


----------



## Groundman One

SecondGenMonkey said:


> What is this "winter" you speak of?


 
According to a visiting Jamaican my friend met on a particularly nasty day, winter is the chilly result of less than virtuous conduct. As he said to her, while he shivered and shook, _"Eye don know wha choo did to deserve dis, man, but choo got to be some kinda sinners!"_

I'll try to remember to bring my iPod with me tomorrow and I'll show you what a sinner looks like working outdoors at -28.


----------



## Oak Savanna

SecondGenMonkey said:


> What is this "winter" you speak of?
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



This is the winter everyone speaking of. Snow and freezing cold with wind chill. Froze my ass off in the bucket. Was bundled up and felt and looked the like Michelin man!! Would have rather been climbing instead of standing still in bucket. 2 aspens beside the drive way to remove (which are gone in picture). Call customer last night to make sure we can come and that there will be no cars in the driveway. " ya you can come tomorrow and there won't be ant cars in the driveway" show up, car in the driveway and no one home. Was ready to stick a bill in the door for 3 hours and leave. Had to stick handle around that all morning. Then some guy comes running over from next door with an attitude and says its his sons house and wants to know how much to do the birch tree while I am right there with the truck. I tell him $300 down and chipped, cut stump at ground. He says really $300 just for that while you are right here?! I said yep that's right, 4 men, a bucket truck and chipper and diesel is $1.30/L. "that just stupid I am not paying that blah blah blah" I said well its simple then, the tree stays! Call someone else! He storms off by my guys cursing and swearing!! Ya that might have been a little spicy for that tree but i was frozen, it was lunch time and we had 3 other jobs to do while we were in another town today. I could have said $75 and it would have been too much. Get bent!!we are off to the next one!!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Groundman One said:


> According to a visiting Jamaican my friend met on a particularly nasty day, winter is the chilly result of less than virtuous conduct. As he said to her, while he shivered and shook, _"Eye don know wha choo did to deserve dis, man, but choo got to be some kinda sinners!"_
> 
> I'll try to remember to bring my iPod with me tomorrow and I'll show you what a sinner looks like working outdoors at -28.



Lol! That's gold.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Oak Savanna said:


> blah blah blah. Shoertning your quote!!



I'd have said the same.
Here in north Cub..Ah, Miami... we are told horror stories of a mysterious land to the north called "the south" (never quite figured that one out). It is a land devoid of hurricanes, but plagued with tornadoes and every year the rain freezes and you need to gather around a place of fire to survive.
Above "the south" lies "the north". A place of bears, wolves, frozen rain and "canadians". The parents take their children to the beach during the cool dry season and show them the funny looking red people in weird sandals.

I'm pretty convinced that these hells exist, as the red people claim to have come from them on "winter vacation". But then again, it could be an elaborate hoax to make children behave.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

luckydad said:


> Well what ya think about them ?? Had a chance to run 1 yet ??


No just brought them home ,tomorrow I will abuse em though and report back 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Oak Savanna said:


> Ohh ya!!! My is scheduled to arrive tomorrow afternoon!! Just got off the phone with UPS. They needed info to clear customs. Ya ya enough of the ******** send me the saw already!!!!!


I got a call from my local dealer today and they said they just got 2in today so I left the job site early and snatched em 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No just brought them home ,tomorrow I will abuse em though and report back
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


There ok ! I ran one and liked it but it's a bit heavy . I felt it when I turned my wrist and hit the gas they like to twist ! Doesn't matter now you bought 2 LOL I got this hidden for a special occasion !




my FIL bought it 4 years ago and never used it but shhhhhhhhhhh I stole so shut the **** up about it


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> There ok ! I ran one and liked it but it's a bit heavy . I felt it when I turned my wrist and hit the gas they like to twist ! Doesn't matter now you bought 2 LOL I got this hidden for a special occasion !
> 
> 
> 
> my FIL bought it 4 years ago and never used it but shhhhhhhhhhh I stole so shut the **** up about it


Dude that saw looks like a toy in your gorilla mit 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Dude that saw looks like a toy in your gorilla mit
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Note the care I take in both my toenails and finger nails. ! My wife was a nail tech !


----------



## Oak Savanna

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I got a call from my local dealer today and they said they just got 2in today so I left the job site early and snatched em
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9



I would have done the same! My local dealer says he has 2 on order and they should be here in the new year. I have been hearing for the past year and a half they are coming. I got sick of waiting so I ordered one from Europe. Deevo said its worth the extra $$. I can't wait to try it. I am gonna spin up a loop of full chisel for mine right off the get go. Let us know how they perform!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Dude that saw looks like a toy in your gorilla mit
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9



^^^^^ that man has a point. I was like "wtf? Did they manage to make those tinier while I've been in echo land?"

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> Note the care I take in both my toenails and finger nails. ! My wife was a nail tech !


Does she make bracelets too?! Only kidding brother!


----------



## treeclimber101

Oak Savanna said:


> Does she make bracelets too?! Only kidding brother!


I wear whatever the kids make me


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> I wear whatever the kids make me


I figured the kids might have made those for ya!


----------



## treeclimber101

Ummmmm friggan Russians are amazingly smart http://view.break.com/2550544


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummmmm friggan Russians are amazingly smart http://view.break.com/2550544


Yeah I can't see that going badly somehow lol 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

Dude this guy is loading Christmas trees http://view.break.com/2549924


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude this guy is loading Christmas trees http://view.break.com/2549924


That's badazz


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That's badazz
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Could you imagine using him on a take down ! You would need at least ten chokers set to out pace him .


----------



## treeclimber101

Never mind I take that back he scares me LOL I wouldnt be anywhere near that guy he's prolly an old head from Vietnam all stoned out flying choppers on his tree farm !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Note the care I take in both my toenails and finger nails. ! My wife was a nail tech !


Yeah I figured you as one of those metro sexual 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude this guy is loading Christmas trees http://view.break.com/2549924


http://view.break.com/2550440
His view...

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> http://view.break.com/2550440
> His view...
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


He's on that **** , he even carries his lunch box !


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> ................yes, actually drove straight into the back of my bucket truck with my F-250, rear ended a car in my 150 the night before. He is a good kid, and really rocks it out on the job. Don't know what the deal is with him, no drugs, don't text and drive, smart and talented, BUT, more importantly and pretty freakin OBVIOUS, he does not pay attention to his surroundings or conditions when behind the wheel. So I blame myself for this. I put him behind the wheel again. Not again, he is now banned forever from driving anything I own....



It sounds to me like you might be building a bigger wall than you will ever be able to tear down.

If he is a good kid, then your approach is all wrong. Quit giving him jobs he is not ready for, and start providing some intensive training. Ride along, keep your eyes on him and the road, and provide some patient driver's ed. He will benefit, you won't be ostracizing your son, and you might actually enjoy the drive. Talk about work and driving...and stuff.

Besides, the alternative is just doing it yourself anyway, right? He might as well come along and learn to drive.


----------



## pdqdl

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Can't find my flipping crack torch either FML
> 
> 
> Sent from SecondGenMonkey's phone



Just give it a long firm handshake. Switch hands as needed.

It takes about 3 minutes, your hands will be cold, but the lock will melt.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

pdqdl said:


> Just give it a long firm handshake. Switch hands as needed.
> 
> It takes about 3 minutes, your hands will be cold, but the lock will melt.


That's what I told her!


Oh, wait. you said "lock".

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## pdqdl

So tell me again why would her hands get cold?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

I'm not sure that's appropriate to answer in this forum.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a call from a guy who wanted me to bid some work. Dude forgot about when I did work for him this spring at his church. They gave me this story of BS about being a poor church so I gave them a cut on the price. Then, they wanted me to change my schedule to meet theirs at the last minute, I agreed and went out of my way for them. Completed job and then had to chase money for 3 weeks. He is the deacon, kept giving BS about when and where, would show to meet, he would not, never answer my calls. Call from another number and he answers. I had to go into the church and corner the preacher to get paid. Made him write me a check on the spot. So it was with great pleasure and satisfaction to tell him that I would never do any work for him again. Every time I work for a church, it is always some BS that goes with it. The time before, I was done and went to get paid. They bring me a 501c3 form. Basically a document that I would sign and they would get it for free since they are a non profit and I could use it as a tax write off. Not one word of this till time to collect. Of course I said no and had to chase money then. No more churches.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Here is some Drama, well maybe not drama, but BS plain and simple. So my brand new 2013 16ft 14,000lb dump trailer was wrecked yesterday. Sent son to go dump, he was going to fast at dump site and the trailer slide out (ice.......which the dumb chit knew about) around a corner and went over 2 4600lb concrete blocks, bending the front axle in 2, and ripping the jack out.....it flipped up and hit the bottom of the pump box, breaking the pump mount. After this, he is done driving..........anything. Ironically, or is it ironic, I dunno, that across the street is a fab shop, owner came over with his EBFL and lifted it off and drug it over too his shop. He is going to give me a price to fix it. Talked about trading slave labor for the fix, my sons time, not mine. FML.


Your kid is just that a kid .... He doesn't mean to **** **** up . I wrecked a lot of stuff as a kid my brother was worse . There was a brief stretch where my dad either had to bum a ride or get driven by mom because my brother broke anything he owned that blew smoke ? Are you walking yet. ?!?! When is it safe to laugh ? You will feel better letting it out in some laughing man . He prolly learned shitty driving from watching you ... You know they are like sponges so try blaming yourself for a change LOL . I let luke drive the cat the other day and he backed right into the enclosed trailer . I didn't yell at him I'm the retard that let an 8 year drive a bobcat , he looked at me and was gonna cry but all I said is hopefully that's your car one day and we laughed .


----------



## sgreanbeans

pdqdl said:


> It sounds to me like you might be building a bigger wall than you will ever be able to tear down.
> 
> If he is a good kid, then your approach is all wrong. Quit giving him jobs he is not ready for, and start providing some intensive training. Ride along, keep your eyes on him and the road, and provide some patient driver's ed. He will benefit, you won't be ostracizing your son, and you might actually enjoy the drive. Talk about work and driving...and stuff.
> 
> Besides, the alternative is just doing it yourself anyway, right? He might as well come along and learn to drive.


Nope. Already been there and done that. Years ago. He just needs to pay attention to what the hell he is doing, plain and simple.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> He's on that **** , he even carries his lunch box !


 Those must be some pricey trees if they are doing all that!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

sgreanbeans said:


> Nope. Already been there and done that. Years ago. He just needs to pay attention to what the hell he is doing, plain and simple.


Maybe he's ADHD and can't pay attention,that was my problem ,now I'm on meds for it and all is good 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Maybe he's ADHD and can't pay attention,that was my problem ,now I'm on meds for it and all is good
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Yea now you could drive a dump truck through a nitroglycerine plant and not bat an eye !


----------



## sgreanbeans

LOL, maybe. I think he was BSing with the other guy and simply not paying attention to road conditions. So there was definitely a attention deficit!, but I don't think meds are needed. Just needed a dose of a dads medicine..............a swift kick in the but. Which he got. Actually, I know what his problem is.......girls. He has them dripping off him, constantly bringing over hotties who are in love, kid is a playa, big time. Makes me proud! But it is a distraction. I am sure he and Steven (nephew) where talking about his latest conquest and not watching the road. Kid could be a male prostitute. My only real fear with him is coming home with a birth announcement or being chased by another dad!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Those must be some pricey trees if they are doing all that!


I bet it standard practice , that guy ain't whipping that helicopter like that without years of practice .....


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, maybe. I think he was BSing with the other guy and simply not paying attention to road conditions. So there was definitely a attention deficit!, but I don't think meds are needed. Just needed a dose of a dads medicine..............a swift kick in the but. Which he got. Actually, I know what his problem is.......girls. He has them dripping off him, constantly bringing over hotties who are in love, kid is a playa, big time. Makes me proud! But it is a distraction. I am sure he and Steven (nephew) where talking about his latest conquest and not watching the road. Kid could be a male prostitute. My only real fear with him is coming home with a birth announcement or being chased by another dad!


Let's get one thing straight ***** is never a distraction . Your prolly right though he's ripping ass around trying to get done so he can go run up in a few ! You did the same thing I did the same .... We all did ! At least he's not speeding around to go pick up his boyfriend ,


----------



## treeclimber101

Would you jump into the chipper if he was rushing around to get home to see all dudes in shiny **** hanging around your pool ! I wrecked your truck and trailer and BTW I'm gay .


----------



## treevet

If anybody destroys anything in my company by negligence or pure idiocy they pay half, in payments if they can't pay it all, if they want to retain their job. Good lesson to both parties involved and to be sure you had some complicity in his wrecking it whether it be how he has been raised (I am guilty of being way nice to my son) or like said giving him duties he is not capable of handling ("can't pay attention"). Fact that he is your son makes it way more sensitive. Good luck Scott.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, maybe. I think he was BSing with the other guy and simply not paying attention to road conditions. So there was definitely a attention deficit!, but I don't think meds are needed. Just needed a dose of a dads medicine..............a swift kick in the but. Which he got. Actually, I know what his problem is.......girls. He has them dripping off him, constantly bringing over hotties who are in love, kid is a playa, big time. Makes me proud! But it is a distraction. I am sure he and Steven (nephew) where talking about his latest conquest and not watching the road. Kid could be a male prostitute. My only real fear with him is coming home with a birth announcement or being chased by another dad!



This is some good stuff. Poor kids brain is torn between thoughts of dad and his annoying tree service (in the freezing tundra), and fine young *****. Lmao. Sounds like a no brainer to me.

Sorry..


----------



## treevet

I can see your point Paul (grin out loud) but hard to find sympathy for the kid when it is dad, in the slow season that's got a brand new, totalled, likely uninsured for collision, maybe 8 to $10k trailer with his name on it. Ouch.


----------



## treevet

Fkn 3 degrees here no wind chill included this morning. Maybe go knock a dead spruce this afternoon to $375 cash hit and run no clean up.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a call from a guy who wanted me to bid some work. Dude forgot about when I did work for him this spring at his church. They gave me this story of BS about being a poor church so I gave them a cut on the price. Then, they wanted me to change my schedule to meet theirs at the last minute, I agreed and went out of my way for them. Completed job and then had to chase money for 3 weeks. He is the deacon, kept giving BS about when and where, would show to meet, he would not, never answer my calls. Call from another number and he answers. I had to go into the church and corner the preacher to get paid. Made him write me a check on the spot. So it was with great pleasure and satisfaction to tell him that I would never do any work for him again. Every time I work for a church, it is always some BS that goes with it. The time before, I was done and went to get paid. They bring me a 501c3 form. Basically a document that I would sign and they would get it for free since they are a non profit and I could use it as a tax write off. Not one word of this till time to collect. Of course I said no and had to chase money then. No more churches.


Oddly enough we do work for the pastors at my father's church, but not for the church.
Wanna guess why?

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

You guys got me wondering. I did some work for a church about 3-4 weeks ago and no check yet. I will wait a month then call and see whats up. On the back of the contract I have a 10% finance charge for being over 30 days past due, I never have charged the fee.


----------



## treevet

If people can't pay you now, hard to imagine they will be more able after the holiday and with tax time coming up.


----------



## treeclimber101

I got a month starting Jan1st


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> I bet it standard practice , that guy ain't whipping that helicopter like that without years of practice .....



Not a chance...with respect to being a standard practice for Christmas tree harvesting.

I have bought truckloads at Christmas tree farms, and they are grown in rows, sheared on a regular schedule, and harvested in rows that are serviced by driving lanes for the trucks. The trees in that video were planted in rows, but the whole patch appears to be neglected; it certainly doesn't have rows to facilitate harvesting.

My impression is that they are hand-picking certain trees for removal from the middle of the field for reasons unknown, the helicopter gets used because they don't want to cut a path to the work zone, and they don't want to pay to drag them out by hand. I suspect protecting the area from tire damage is an important reason for the helio, otherwise a fleet of rednecks on ATV's would probably be more practical.

This looks like some sort of guvment operation to me. Nobody but them would harvest christmas trees with a helicopter.


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> If people can't pay you now, hard to imagine they will be more able after the holiday and with tax time coming up.


Ya, I did a nasty dead tree for a couple that their boys wrestle with my boys and everytime I see her she says she forgot her check book with kinda an uneasy expresion. I told her the other night to wait till after xmas and if they wanted they could make two payments. She said they had the money set aside but their hot water heater went out and a car issue she thanked me and promised to pay. I could tell she wasnt lying and she works at my boys school, im not too worried.


----------



## treeman75

It kinda looks like they are harvesting something other than xmas trees.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> It kinda looks like they are harvesting something other than xmas trees.


We call those Christmas trees also. Lol.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

At least the counties are up front in telling you they have a 30-45day MINIMUM wait before payments can be processed. Mostly due to the need for ten guys to inspect the same project over the different stages of the completion. We don't get paid until the pavers finish or fail. Then the county gets around to writing us a check.
That check then gets inspected by ten more people and the ten people below them. Then it gets mailed to Tallahassee. There ten more people look at it. Finally it gets mailed back down here for a final rubber stamp and we get it in the standard mail a week later.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Groundman One

If that guy took a passenger his guest would be


sgreanbeans said:


> I had to go into the church and corner the preacher . . .


 
That's like a country western song or the start of a really good beer story.


----------



## rtsims

pdqdl said:


> Not a chance...with respect to being a standard practice for Christmas tree harvesting.
> 
> I have bought truckloads at Christmas tree farms, and they are grown in rows, sheared on a regular schedule, and harvested in rows that are serviced by driving lanes for the trucks. The trees in that video were planted in rows, but the whole patch appears to be neglected; it certainly doesn't have rows to facilitate harvesting.
> 
> My impression is that they are hand-picking certain trees for removal from the middle of the field for reasons unknown, the helicopter gets used because they don't want to cut a path to the work zone, and they don't want to pay to drag them out by hand. I suspect protecting the area from tire damage is an important reason for the helio, otherwise a fleet of rednecks on ATV's would probably be more practical.
> 
> This looks like some sort of guvment operation to me. Nobody but them would harvest christmas trees with a helicopter.



Not to be an Ash Ho buddy, but that is absolutely standard practice. There are many reasons for harvesting with a chopper. There are more Christmas tree farms in my area than there are people, and I would say 90% of the large farms use helicopters.


----------



## Groundman One

Last big day on the hill. back tomorrow just to clean up the fire.

Groundsinner, at -20.







Working when it's cold is one thing - climbing when it's cold is another. The fingers and toes get it in spades. Hats off to anyone who climbs at -20.





My buddy on the ground says, while we're slipping and sliding hauling the tress around, _"Aw man, this is like Hamburger Hill!"_ I said, _"No, this is Hamburger Helper Hill."_ My funny for the day.

Nice place to work, though.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Finally finished what we started Tuesday. They added 35 more palms and another black olive yesterday.
Tipped me with a 52inch rear projection hd tv and a set of outdoor wireless speakers. The crew got cash, LOL.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Groundman One said:


> Last big day on the hill. back tomorrow just to clean up the fire.
> 
> Groundsinner, at -20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working when it's cold is one thing - climbing when it's cold is another. The fingers and toes get it in spades. Hats off to anyone who climbs at -20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy on the ground says, while we're slipping and sliding hauling the tress around, _"Aw man, this is like Hamburger Hill!"_ I said, _"No, this is Hamburger Helper Hill."_ My funny for the day.
> 
> Nice place to work, though.


I've done -30 but that was the wind chill factor ,either way it sucked moose cock. Thank god for toe Warmers , I buy them by the case,now if I can find a glove that keeps my fingers warm and I can still climb with them I would be set.


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rtsims said:


> Not to be an Ash Ho buddy, but that is absolutely standard practice. There are many reasons for harvesting with a chopper. There are more Christmas tree farms in my area than there are people, and I would say 90% of the large farms use helicopters.


There is a huge Christmas tree farm like 10 miles from me. They ship to jersey, Delaware, Maryland. They cut all trees with a chainsaw and wrap them and send them on goose neck trailers.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

Hey groundman thats a nice hardhat, I havent seen that style.


----------



## Groundman One

Standard around here. About $70. At least the fifth one I'm on. Lost a few, still have two, and I gave one to the guy who helps ground for us once in a while.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Groundman One said:


> Standard around here. About $70. At least the fifth one I'm on. Lost a few, still have two, and I gave one to the guy who helps ground for us once in a while.


Don't let a groundie try opening a coconut with it. Coconut wins every time.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bitches I am doing Xmas lights tonight and it's cold as **** up in This *****



that's my head smoking I was climbing a light pole to wrap it aswell I would say were a balmy 10* right now , but I am properly motivated and in the right frame of mind


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea now you could drive a dump truck through a nitroglycerine plant and not bat an eye !


you are special!


----------



## rtsims

Did our neighborhood Christmas lights last weekend. And no, it's not a service that I provide just being a good neighbor. 

2tree: yeah they cut with a saw here too, then fly them to a landing where they are sent through some kind of bundling machine then loaded. Talked to a local tree farmer a while back, for a $40 tree here, there getting $120 + down in So Cal. Crazy, I would never pay that for a 7yr old Christmas tree


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Not to be an Ash Ho buddy, but that is absolutely standard practice. There are many reasons for harvesting with a chopper. There are more Christmas tree farms in my area than there are people, and I would say 90% of the large farms use helicopters.


I see why too ....... it's fast you can cut any area on any terrain in any ground conditions a muddy filed means nothing other then wet boot for the cutter , I would imagine that is loading a truck in less then 20 minutes which I don't know what kinda rednecks frequent other parts of this world but here in joisey that truck by hand would take double the time , and it's only an 2 man operation and maybe a driver or 2 seems really legit and profitable , if he's dropping 10 trees a turn at 8 or so bucks tree then that helicopter is making a lot of money . I counted a drop roughly every 40 seconds or so


----------



## deevo

Did some work for the big green machine today with my mini skid , highway contract work. Big willow trunks and crap down in some gulleys, -21 with the windchill and wind was gusting over 50 km/h all open spots too so we had no wind breaks! Freakin cold out there mr bigglesworth! Good week, and taking tomorrow off!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Ok so I used the new husky t540xp today and I'm not impressed,hopefully it will get better with break in time, if not then I guess I have two more back up saws 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## mckeetree

We removed a big dead red oak for a lady today. Job was to be a complete haul off...she didn't want any firewood out of it. She calls about 45 minutes after the last of it was dumped and the guys are almost back to the shop and says she changed here mind, make her a cord of wood out of some of it. I told her it was cleaned up, hauled off and gone. She says no big deal, she will just take $400.00 off her bill when she pays.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Ok so I used the new husky t540xp today and I'm not impressed,hopefully it will get better with break in time, if not then I guess I have two more back up saws
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


I'll take one . As a back up if you wanna part with one now pm me


----------



## deevo

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Ok so I used the new husky t540xp today and I'm not impressed,hopefully it will get better with break in time, if not then I guess I have two more back up saws
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Did you make sure you followed the start up procedure right ? I didn't the first few times and thought what your thinking. You have to let the saw idle high for 1-2 minutes so the auto tune sets the engine/carb to the outside temp. After it's set you'll be good to go! Mines just past the break in point and it's a great saw!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

deevo said:


> Did you make sure you followed the start up procedure right ? I didn't the first few times and thought what your thinking. You have to let the saw idle high for 1-2 minutes so the auto tune sets the engine/carb to the outside temp. After it's set you'll be good to go! Mines just past the break in point and it's a great saw!


I could not find any start up procedure in the manual, but I didn't look to hard either. The saw ran fine the first part of the day then after lunch it could not hold open throttle without bogging,so tomorrow I will let it idle for a couple and see what happens 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeman75

Groundman One said:


> Standard around here. About $70. At least the fifth one I'm on. Lost a few, still have two, and I gave one to the guy who helps ground for us once in a while.
> 
> I have seen them in the saw shop, it looked different from that front view.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Has anyone heard of a guy named robert polen? He says hes a safety consultant and owns all gear. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Has anyone heard of a guy named robert polen? He says hes a safety consultant and owns all gear.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


No but tell him his ropes suck 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He said on american climbers fb page he is gonna stop by and check for my compliance. Compliance for what he wont say and he wont say who he works for. I think I will start digging a hole just incase any tresspassers stop by. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said on american climbers fb page he is gonna stop by and check for my compliance. Compliance for what he wont say and he wont say who he works for. I think I will start digging a hole just incase any tresspassers stop by. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I deleted there FB from my phone today weird things come from that camp jared well talk tomorrow but I got a weird inbox through Facebook and deleted them . I would suggest you do the same


----------



## treeclimber101

Weird enough that I immediately took action ! Some funky **** is going down right now and I don't know what !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What you mean delete them.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunthawkdog

What are the stats on that crane ? I'm looking at adding one I've found a 20 ton Bucyrus-Erie 80' main and 30' jib and 50' lattice. You've got some nice stuff. 

Sent from my LG-US780 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> What you mean delete them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Unlike the page ! All started with me last sat. Nite


----------



## hunthawkdog

Nice to be back on AS trying to long on awhile back had given me viruses then it appeared to me site was gone then pit of the blue I got a response from whatja do .I thought it was all gone. 

Sent from my LG-US780 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> We removed a big dead red oak for a lady today. Job was to be a complete haul off...she didn't want any firewood out of it. She calls about 45 minutes after the last of it was dumped and the guys are almost back to the shop and says she changed here mind, make her a cord of wood out of some of it. I told her it was cleaned up, hauled off and gone. She says no big deal, she will just take $400.00 off her bill when she pays.



"TF you will would be my immediate response". I had a bar guy arbitrarilly just take off $400. when he paid me a $5k bill because "I paid in cash". TF you will was my response. He paid and still has called us back for years.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Unlike the page ! All started with me last sat. Nite



I did the same.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I deleted there FB from my phone today weird things come from that camp jared well talk tomorrow but I got a weird inbox through Facebook and deleted them . I would suggest you do the same


And they say smoking makes you paranoid lol


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> And they say smoking makes you paranoid lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


I got a FB pm and I responded with if you bother me I will bury you in woods where no one ever goes ! That was weds . Last week all has been quiet since


----------



## treeclimber101

I was kidding of course .


----------



## sgreanbeans

Here are some pics of the trailer. Found a brand new axle for 200, just the bare axle. Gotta pull the brakes and springs form the old one. They look ok, so hopefully I will have her back on the road soon. Cutting the old jack out and getting a bigger spring loaded leg to mount on the side and going to put a tray in where the old leg was for binder, chains and chit.


----------



## deevo

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I could not find any start up procedure in the manual, but I didn't look to hard either. The saw ran fine the first part of the day then after lunch it could not hold open throttle without bogging,so tomorrow I will let it idle for a couple and see what happens
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Yeah mine did the exact same until I stumbled upon a post about that! I didn't crack open the manual either.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> And they say smoking makes you paranoid lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


I wish I had time to go to the geezers climbing comp .in January . I would run a muck there . I saw a few of these guys posting they will be there . I will just turn the other cheek LOL .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I wish I had time to go to the geezers climbing comp .in January . I would run a muck there . I saw a few of these guys posting they will be there . I will just turn the other cheek LOL .


We should go. I would imagine that the fb punks would think twice about running there mouths to our face. Besides I have a free place to stay 30 mins from the competition

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> We should go. I would imagine that the fb punks would think twice about running there mouths to our face. Besides I have a free place to stay 30 mins from the competition
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That is exact what I wanna be known for in this industry the guy who beats a bunch if ol ****s up in Florida , I'll pass jared I made my point I wanna be left be ! They try like what they tried on you well then I'll deal with that


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Here are some pics of the trailer. Found a brand new axle for 200, just the bare axle. Gotta pull the brakes and springs form the old one. They look ok, so hopefully I will have her back on the road soon. Cutting the old jack out and getting a bigger spring loaded leg to mount on the side and going to put a tray in where the old leg was for binder, chains and chit.


Damn! I bet that woke him up!


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> "TF you will would be my immediate response". I had a bar guy arbitrarilly just take off $400. when he paid me a $5k bill because "I paid in cash". TF you will was my response. He paid and still has called us back for years.



She says now we were there a day early (we were not) so she didn't get a chance to decide on the firewood. We settled out her taking $165 off the bill. I am never working for her again.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Taking the day off. Just woke up. Need coffee

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bought a 60 bin part rack to organize my bolts and spare small parts. Nothing like sorting nuts and bolta for days. Sure gonna be nice to be able to find what hardware I need without digging through a bunch of boxes

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Staying home with the little one. Took her to the doc yesterday and she has strep throat. Gonna be pissed if I get the kid funk!! I have 4 decent sized jobs I need to get done, everything got pushed back with our crazy weather. Of coarse today is 40* and sunny, yet here I am. Life is funny sometimes.


----------



## treeclimber101

Got a quick Hundo to grab this , drive over with a rope and saddle




took my saw cut it open and it was full of hornets! These are the little bastards that lay and wait like snipers for you in the tree .... You shake there branch and game on , this is average size for what I get ! Kids loved it tried a grab the queen but she has already moved on to hibernate


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> Got a quick Hundo to grab this , drive over with a rope and saddle
> 
> 
> 
> took my saw cut it open and it was full of hornets! These are the little bastards that lay and wait like snipers for you in the tree .... You shake there branch and game on , this is average size for what I get ! Kids loved it tried a grab the queen but she has already moved on to hibernate


Epic beard man. :thumbsup: 

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Groundman One

treeclimber101 said:


>


 
Well... you gonna eat it or what?


----------



## treeclimber101

Groundman One said:


> Well... you gonna eat it or what?


Nope but it's going in someone's car !


----------



## treeclimber101

Merry Xmas now run .........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Merry Xmas now run .........


Better yet stick it under there seat and when they run the heat long enough the bees will wake up and suprise.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Better yet stick it under there seat and when they run the heat long enough the bees will wake up and suprise.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I should leave in a diner bathroom


----------



## treeclimber101

**** and run. !


----------



## rtsims

Surprised your wife let you have that in the house. Mine would kick me in the balls then push me down the stairs if I walked in with that.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Surprised your wife let you have that in the house. Mine would kick me in the balls then push me down the stairs if I walked in with that.


She was too scared to be close enough to sink my battleship buddy


----------



## OLD OAK

Found this one in the woods behind my house. Shotgun was used for removal and they were none to happy about it. To tell the truth i am scared to death that one day i will run into a nest like this in a tree. So until then i kill everyone i see.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> Found this one in the woods behind my house. Shotgun was used for removal and they were none to happy about it. To tell the truth i am scared to death that one day i will run into a nest like this in a tree. So until then i kill everyone i see.


God I wish I could do that ! Hey lady hold your ears I'm gonna take it down with some hot lead !


----------



## treeclimber101

Belt testing tonight mine is the little guy almost in the middle


----------



## sgreanbeans

Woke up with a small headache, get to job, get into tree, whole time its building. Get to the point where my eyes are pulsating and every swing, shift or move makes it 10 times worse. Moving real slow as to not aggravate it anymore than it already is, not working proficiently, spinning my wheels. Pull off job about 1230, get home, pop a bunch of IB Profen. Pass out till about 4. Wake up, crack my neck, major endorphin rush and now much better. Just watched last nights episode of BBW, they are really poor actors. Now I want to go out and work..............


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> Here are some pics of the trailer. Found a brand new axle for 200, just the bare axle. Gotta pull the brakes and springs form the old one. They look ok, so hopefully I will have her back on the road soon. Cutting the old jack out and getting a bigger spring loaded leg to mount on the side and going to put a tray in where the old leg was for binder, chains and chit.



6k axle? I can buy those for about $77.00 at the local distributor. You probably bought that from a trailer shop with high markup?


----------



## sgreanbeans

7K, and yeah, only place around that has them........the exact one. Dexter 80"95" axle. I would like to get one for 77 but all the places that where cheaper where out of the area and I would burn the savings from the shipping cost. I feel that, if thats all it needs, that I got away cheap. If I can keep it all under 500 (new better jack and welding cost), then I will be doing ok...........I think


----------



## pdqdl

rtsims said:


> Not to be an Ash Ho buddy, but that is absolutely standard practice. There are many reasons for harvesting with a chopper. There are more Christmas tree farms in my area than there are people, and I would say 90% of the large farms use helicopters.



I'll have to take your word for that. Maybe that is a terrain problem we don't have. There are lots of Christmas tree farms around here too, but they would laugh you off the premises if you suggested aerial harvesting.

Maybe that is why all the Christmas trees sold around here come from Minnesota or some other place where they drive up to the trees with a truck, cut 'em, and load 'em.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Those axles are easy to change out. Could save some money doing that yourself.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

Groundman One said:


> Standard around here. About $70. At least the fifth one I'm on. Lost a few, still have two, and I gave one to the guy who helps ground for us once in a while.



I like Husqvarna hats better. The Stihl hats shatter, the ear muffs are just inferior by comparison, and Stihl doesn't have a rain gutter on the back, either.


----------



## Groundman One

pdqdl said:


> I like Husqvarna hats better. The Stihl hats shatter, the ear muffs are just inferior by comparison, and Stihl doesn't have a rain gutter on the back, either.


 

Husqvarna is sold under a different label in Canada.


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> She says now we were there a day early (we were not) so she didn't get a chance to decide on the firewood. We settled out her taking $165 off the bill. I am never working for her again.



Why didn't you just offer to bring her some more wood for free if she wants it? I'm sure you wouldn't mind bringing her a whole lot of "free firewood".


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> Why didn't you just offer to bring her some more wood for free if she wants it? I'm sure you wouldn't mind bringing her a whole lot of "free firewood".



I get your drift but I just wanted to get away from that crazy lady. Crew leader told me on the phone about an hour ago that he knew she was going to be a nut case from the start. Now I'm dealing with "can't get my invoice guy". I have emailed this guy's invoice three times and he keeps saying it doesn't show up.


----------



## formationrx

treeclimber101 said:


> Belt testing tonight mine is the little guy almost in the middle


..looks like tae kwon do or tang soo do... but there is a japanese flag on the wall? .. looks like hes doing a double block (dhul maggi) 
from pyung ahn e dan... a green belt form... is he going for his stripe or moving up to red belt?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

mckeetree said:


> I get your drift but I just wanted to get away from that crazy lady. Crew leader told me on the phone about an hour ago that he knew she was going to be a nut case from the start. Now I'm dealing with "can't get my invoice guy". I have emailed this guy's invoice three times and he keeps saying it doesn't show up.


Nail it to his door

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

formationrx said:


> ..looks like tae kwon do or tang soo do... but there is a japanese flag on the wall? .. looks like hes doing a double block (dhul maggi)
> from pyung ahn e dan... a green belt form... is he going for his stripe or moving up to red belt?


He's actually the little yellow hiding behind the little greens . Look closely he's there and yes on .....it is moo duk Kwan


----------



## Oak Savanna

Climbed an oak this morning. Then went and slammed 2 small black cherry trees and an ash just before lunch. My brother is home from school and had a bone on to go up in the air so he did the second job. Snowed like a bastard just before lunch. Took the crew out for lunch, got back to shop and dumped chips, handed everyone their cheques and called it a cold week over with! Got new mini today.....finally!


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Oak Savanna said:


> Climbed an oak this morning. Then went and slammed 2 small black cherry trees and an ash just before lunch. My brother is home from school and had a bone on to go up in the air so he did the second job. Snowed like a bastard just before lunch. Took the crew out for lunch, got back to shop and dumped chips, handed everyone their cheques and called it a cold week over with! Got new mini today.....finally! View attachment 322203
> View attachment 322204
> View attachment 322205
> View attachment 322206
> View attachment 322207


How'd the saw perform for you ?


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## Oak Savanna

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> How'd the saw perform for you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Just put it together tonight. Won't know till Monday morning. You have better luck with yours?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

It ran a little better today, I don't know if the saw dont like the cold,it kinda runs like it never warms up if that makes any sense,either way its no where near as powerful as my snellerized 201t 
Also it's a thirsty little saw too 

Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## formationrx

treeclimber101 said:


> He's actually the little yellow hiding behind the little greens . Look closely he's there and yes on .....it is moo duk Kwan


since its testing night tell him to yell the loudest most powerful _Ki_ Haps he can... the scorers love that...


----------



## Oak Savanna

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> It ran a little better today, I don't know if the saw dont like the cold,it kinda runs like it never warms up if that makes any sense,either way its no where near as powerful as my snellerized 201t
> Also it's a thirsty little saw too
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Yep that makes sense. I keep a 200 up in the bucket and a 201 in the truck for climbing. I bought a 338xpt back when they first came out and I didn't like it and it was a pig on fuel. Spend more time sending saw down for fuel than cutting. Keen to try new one. Still have a few 200's and 201's around if I am not happy.


----------



## Oak Savanna

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Epic beard man. :thumbsup:
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



I have seen guys on discovery channel with beards like that made of bees!!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Oak Savanna said:


> I have seen guys on discovery channel with beards like that made of bees!!


*breaks his nope button*

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Oak Savanna

SecondGenMonkey said:


> *breaks his nope button*
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



Second gen is your real name chad kroeger by any chance?!


SecondGenMonkey said:


> *breaks his nope button*
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



Second gen is your real name chad Kroeger by any chance?!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Nope.
It's Mike. Lol.
I've gotten Kurt Cobain and John Lennon, but never Kroger.

I don't play any nickle back either. Tons of nirvana and country but no nickel.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Got dragged to isla morada to watch a meteor shower.

I need a real camera. Smh

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> 6k axle? I can buy those for about $77.00 at the local distributor. You probably bought that from a trailer shop with high markup?


77$ per axle send out 10. they are about 250/per bare here in ct.


----------



## dbl612

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Nail it to his door
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


with spikes.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Those axles are easy to change out. Could save some money doing that yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


yep, it looks pretty simple, will be doing it on the hottest day of next week!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> yep, it looks pretty simple, will be doing it on the hottest day of next week!


When you switch them out , if the new axle has any wows in it make sure that's at the top and not the bottom I changed one out on my bobcat trailer and the new one had a slight bid of camber and I didn't put that facing up and the trailer was so unstable loaded it would trail all over the road . Most axles for the backing plates are clearly marked but my backing plates were kinda offset . It didn't occur to me that a slight bend would make any difference but it did


----------



## sgreanbeans

Word, it looks like it has those dimples that the leaf springs center on, so I should be ok. I will check for that if they don't, thanks, breakin my virginity on trailer axles, so I will take all the pointer I can get!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Word, it looks like it has those dimples that the leaf springs center on, so I should be ok. I will check for that if they don't, thanks, breakin my virginity on trailer axles, so I will take all the pointer I can get!


I think mine had them aswell but like with mine the front axle springs are just a touch rolled toward the back so I made that my top .... But I am little ****ed up at times and make mistakes LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Spring axles are easy as long as the leaf spring platr is already welded to the axle. You have one on thw back to look at if you have any questions.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Started at. 6am dropped off 2 loaders and rushed up for a 1020am start of day 2 of belt testing LOL , I don't know what I will do when these kids grow up ! I will be bored


----------



## Goose IBEW

Enjoy, they are only little for a little while.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Can't feel my finger tips 
only four more to go,then it's time to push Some white stuff 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> I think mine had them aswell but like with mine the front axle springs are just a touch rolled toward the back so I made that my top .... But I am little ****ed up at times and make mistakes LOL


the spring saddles should be welded to the same center to center dimension as the springs with the axle camber opposite the the spring saddle. (saddle on bottom high part of bend on top)


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> Word, it looks like it has those dimples that the leaf springs center on, so I should be ok. I will check for that if they don't, thanks, breakin my virginity on trailer axles, so I will take all the pointer I can get!



Those axles also have a front and back, as well as top/bottom. There is usually a little hole in each axle for stringing the brake wires from one side to the other, generally at 90° to the camber. Ask your vendor if the wiring holes face forward or backward on the trailer when the axle is oriented with the bow at the top.

As I recall, they generally face backwards to diminish the chances of damaging the wires.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Took the kids to the big sled hill and busted my ass when we hit a big bump.....yup that lump in my throat is my tailbone.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Come home from work and get this 
life is good 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful day,,sunny and 76 degrees. Going to the company christmas party tonite.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful day,,sunny and 76 degrees. Going to the company christmas party tonite.
> Jeff


So we can expect pics of el Jeffe double fisting Budweiser cans tomorrow? Spent the last two days holding down the fort at my brothers house keep the fire going and watching his two year old while he and my sil were at the hospital bringing another little one into the world. Had fun but am glad to be home.


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> Those axles also have a front and back, as well as top/bottom. There is usually a little hole in each axle for stringing the brake wires from one side to the other, generally at 90° to the camber. Ask your vendor if the wiring holes face forward or backward on the trailer when the axle is oriented with the bow at the top.
> 
> As I recall, they generally face backwards to diminish the chances of damaging the wires.


correct. also magnets are to the rear when you bolt on the brake backing plates. (there is a left and right)


----------



## ducaticorse

Doing a larger removal for a new homeowner in an affluent section of Andover. They have two gorgeous Japanese maples in their front yard, very well maintained about 12-15 feet high and very full, very nice shape. Probably worth about 10K a piece. He asked me to cut them down. I told him absolutely not, he looked at me strange, I told him what they were, and what similar trees of that specimen would cost to replace, and he said I could have them if I take them out and fill in the spaces. I said yes.....


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

ducaticorse said:


> Doing a larger removal for a new homeowner in an affluent section of Andover. They have two gorgeous Japanese maples in their front yard, very well maintained about 12-15 feet high and very full, very nice shape. Probably worth about 10K a piece. He asked me to cut them down. I told him absolutely not, he looked at me strange, I told him what they were, and what similar trees of that specimen would cost to replace, and he said I could have them if I take them out and fill in the spaces. I said yes.....


Do you have a tree spade? Digging those suckers by hand would SUCK!


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## ducaticorse

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Do you have a tree spade? Digging those suckers by hand would SUCK!
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


No, and although they are relatively small as far as trees are concerned, I've never transplanted a tree of this size before. I will need to do a little research before I take it on. I figured I'd just put them in my yard for the time being until I can find a buyer. Ill take some pictures this week. They need a good prune, but they have beautiful branch structure. I cant comprehend why the guy wants them gone.


----------



## Hassan Tariq

Hello, do you think that this tree has been shaped by nature or by humans? 

http://www.pakoz.com.au/Portals/0/images/PICT0040.JPG

Please help.


----------



## BC WetCoast

ducaticorse said:


> No, and although they are relatively small as far as trees are concerned, I've never transplanted a tree of this size before. I will need to do a little research before I take it on. I figured I'd just put them in my yard for the time being until I can find a buyer. Ill take some pictures this week. They need a good prune, but they have beautiful branch structure. I cant comprehend why the guy wants them gone.



I got sent out a few years ago to move japanese maple from one part of a front yard to another part of the yard. Was about 6" in diam and 12' tall. Sent out with a shovel and truck. Ended up digging a trench about 18" deep about 3' from the trunk. Once I got below the roots, I underdug as much as possible and then rapped an old rope around the dirt core. Tied the rope to the truck and use the rope to cut off the bottom of the root ball. I then went back to the yard to get the Bobcat to actually move the tree. The bobcat could barely lift the rootball.

Moved it, back filled the hole, made sure it was well soaked. It survived the harsh treatment and I drive past it periodically to make sure it's doing ok. They are pretty hardy that way. I canb't remember exactly when I did it, except that it was warm and sunny at the time, so I'm thinking late spring or early fall.

My advice to you if you don't have a tree spade is to use either a mini excavator or a backhoe/loader to dig your rootball and lift it out of the ground. Then burlap your rootball to keep it together.

If you plan on reselling them, see if you can buy a large plastic planting pot. I've seen them like 4' in diameter. If you put them in there and then bury the pot in your front yard, you can redig it with relative ease.

I'm not sure how big they are, but $10,000 sounds a little cheap to me. I've seen 3" caliper 8' tall in the nursery for $2500.

We find that new immigrant, especially affluent ones from certain parts of the world, tend to want their yards denuded and replaced with lovely grass and pavement.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Doing a larger removal for a new homeowner in an affluent section of Andover. They have two gorgeous Japanese maples in their front yard, very well maintained about 12-15 feet high and very full, very nice shape. Probably worth about 10K a piece. He asked me to cut them down. I told him absolutely not, he looked at me strange, I told him what they were, and what similar trees of that specimen would cost to replace, and he said I could have them if I take them out and fill in the spaces. I said yes.....


You can probably find someone with a truck spade to dig / move them for a couple hundred each.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

BC WetCoast said:


> I got sent out a few years ago to move japanese maple from one part of a front yard to another part of the yard. Was about 6" in diam and 12' tall. Sent out with a shovel and truck. Ended up digging a trench about 18" deep about 3' from the trunk. Once I got below the roots, I underdug as much as possible and then rapped an old rope around the dirt core. Tied the rope to the truck and use the rope to cut off the bottom of the root ball. I then went back to the yard to get the Bobcat to actually move the tree. The bobcat could barely lift the rootball.
> 
> Moved it, back filled the hole, made sure it was well soaked. It survived the harsh treatment and I drive past it periodically to make sure it's doing ok. They are pretty hardy that way. I canb't remember exactly when I did it, except that it was warm and sunny at the time, so I'm thinking late spring or early fall.
> 
> My advice to you if you don't have a tree spade is to use either a mini excavator or a backhoe/loader to dig your rootball and lift it out of the ground. Then burlap your rootball to keep it together.
> 
> If you plan on reselling them, see if you can buy a large plastic planting pot. I've seen them like 4' in diameter. If you put them in there and then bury the pot in your front yard, you can redig it with relative ease.
> 
> I'm not sure how big they are, but $10,000 sounds a little cheap to me. I've seen 3" caliper 8' tall in the nursery for $2500.
> 
> We find that new immigrant, especially affluent ones from certain parts of the world, tend to want their yards denuded and replaced with lovely grass and pavement.



Great info. I certainly thought mini X right off the bat. I was equally concerned with replanting and making sure they made it through the transition. As for size, they are roughly 15 feet high, and 12 feet wide, maybe a little less. The certainly need pruning, but their branch structure from the trunk and overall shape is gorgeous.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading out to shovel and push some snow. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Storm was a bust. Helped the boss sell xmas trees.


----------



## beastmaster

Man today was a beautiful day. Worked at the Botanical Gardens demoing jeffrey pines that died from beetles. No stress, nothing to break, just slamming wood. Didn't have to pick anything up. We used the excavator and KB crane to move all the wood. Days like today remind me why I love this kind of work
.

Last week I worked at some Producers house for White's tree service.
Wednesday I did a job in Crestline 
All only an hour from my house. I think I'll go kayaking in La Jolla tomorrow.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

What are these "hill"s you speak of? Lol.

I think I lost a couple pints of blood to the skeeters 

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> No, and although they are relatively small as far as trees are concerned, I've never transplanted a tree of this size before. I will need to do a little research before I take it on. I figured I'd just put them in my yard for the time being until I can find a buyer. Ill take some pictures this week. They need a good prune, but they have beautiful branch structure. I cant comprehend why the guy wants them gone.


What caliber , 10" +\- I mean anything can be dug by spade or even by hand for that matter .... However it's not gonna be a couple of hundred to get them done right , it's gonna be a bit steeper .


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Do you have a tree spade? Digging those suckers by hand would SUCK!
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


I've dug 80" by hand before , we moved zelcova at the college of New Jersey , took a full day to get it rocking in the hole , another 3/4 day to get 2 out and moved 100 or so yards . They brought in a rubber tire loader with forks , at one point I was in the ground under the tree to get the burlap on it .... Yes by hand in hard soil .


----------



## treeclimber101

Lol .......you *****......


----------



## MarquisTree

Spent a nice relaxing 12 hrs removing trees for a utility company today. working around 3 phase got boring so this 6 phase system kept it interesting


----------



## treeclimber101

Big boys done by hand


----------



## luckydad

MarquisTree said:


> Spent a nice relaxing 12 hrs removing trees for a utility company today. working around 3 phase got boring so this phase system kept it interesting


Nice looking work.. Do you all work every thing hot on the power lines ??


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Big boys done by hand


How many shovels full did it take to dig that hole.


----------



## MarquisTree

luckydad said:


> Nice looking work.. Do you all work every thing hot on the power lines ??


Hot? It was 13 degrees at lunch windchill around 6.


----------



## MarquisTree

Sorry, durring most of our work the systems are energized,


----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> Great info. I certainly thought mini X right off the bat. I was equally concerned with replanting and making sure they made it through the transition. As for size, they are roughly 15 feet high, and 12 feet wide, maybe a little less. The certainly need pruning, but their branch structure from the trunk and overall shape is gorgeous.



I used my mini-x to transplant several crabapples that size once. I dug a nice trench around them, then poked and prodded with the bobcat underneath the root zone until I could move them about 75 yards to the next spot. I dug a similar sized hole where I was moving them. Each root "square" was about 6' to a side, they were way too heavy for my bobcat to carry.

Only one tree died...it was July, with no irrigation system.

Good luck. The more dirt you keep attached, the better their chances.


----------



## Zale

Pics would help. Is there enough space to dig a proper size root ball? How willing is the client to allow you tearing up his yard? What will the cost be to restore the yard back? Jap. maples tolerate moving fairly well in our area. The key is the after care for the plant. I use a product, PHC for Trees, for new plantings and transplants. It helps encourage root growth and improve soil conditions.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been plowing all night. 3" of crusty slush. Got another hour or so and then I am done. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heres how we do it in PA!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heres how we do it in PA!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk







. This is how we do it on Long Island,apparently plowing slush at 40mph will knock mailboxes over. Oops 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 322436
> View attachment 322437
> View attachment 322438
> View attachment 322439
> View attachment 322440
> . This is how we do it on Long Island,apparently plowing slush at 40mph will knock mailboxes over. Oops
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Which one was yours ? BTW he was going the wrong way at 40 mph !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 322436
> View attachment 322437
> View attachment 322438
> View attachment 322439
> View attachment 322440
> . This is how we do it on Long Island,apparently plowing slush at 40mph will knock mailboxes over. Oops
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Done that before when I plowed for a township

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Which one was yours ? BTW he was going the wrong way at 40 mph !


None of them were mine I was the idiot driving the wrong way lmfao !


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> None of them were mine I was the idiot driving the wrong way lmfao !
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


NYMAILBOXER! LOL your ****ed up LOL , old man Jenkins ain't getting his Xmas special edition hustler in that ground box ! I bet the mailman will get out and put the mail in them like though . I ran into one during the day in a apartment complex and knocked over one of those big mammer jammers and the mailman filled while it was laying on its side LOL ! The people were walking and getting there mail from if too !


----------



## treeclimber101

I smashed one of these with a backhoe and it was laying on it side !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> NYMAILBOXER! LOL your ****ed up LOL , old man Jenkins ain't getting his Xmas special edition hustler in that ground box ! I bet the mailman will get out and put the mail in them like though . I ran into one during the day in a apartment complex and knocked over one of those big mammer jammers and the mailman filled while it was laying on its side LOL ! The people were walking and getting there mail from if too !


I guess I shouldn't be listening to Pantera while I'm plowing.


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I guess I shouldn't be listening to Pantera while I'm plowing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


I find that sometimes **** just happens !


----------



## MarquisTree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 322436
> View attachment 322437
> View attachment 322438
> View attachment 322439
> View attachment 322440
> . This is how we do it on Long Island,apparently plowing slush at 40mph will knock mailboxes over. Oops
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9



That looks like oldirty's route


----------



## treeclimber101

MarquisTree said:


> That looks like oldirty's route


LOL .... Scott let ol dirty back .... I miss him ! And I think if your gonna unlock someone like assblaster who hasn't done anything to contribute Dirty at least can teach . I know you guys were fagbook fighting but damn enough is enough ! Bring back that crazy mutha ****er ! Please ?


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Big boys done by hand


Dang!


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?_

I shovelled. Then I had breakfast. Then I shovelled. Then I had coffee. Then I shovelled. Now I'm having my second cup of coffee. Might have to shovel once more, not sure.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Dang!


These pics aren't mine I found them on a nursery site where I order and buy trees , if I were you I would call a few tree farms and see if you can make a connection to there help. Most guys are really hurting now there outta season for digging they won't get hot again until after valentines day , I would see if you can get two diggers and the material is peanuts , then have someone either grab with a backhoe or loader or get a crane for a few hours . What caliber are they ? As a matter of fact get some pics for me . I wanna see these maples .


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm on way to go see Santa , I debating making this the year I grip that ******* up since I asked for skateboard when I was 6 and didnt get it !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm on way to go see Santa , I debating making this the year I grip that ******* up since I asked for skateboard when I was 6 and didnt get it !


I wanna see a pic of your bearded ass sitting on pour santa

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

My wife sure thinks I'm an idiot , she ditched me in this line



little does she know that I will just walk outta here and go to take a nap in the car ! Better bring me back a pretzel !


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> These pics aren't mine I found them on a nursery site where I order and buy trees , if I were you I would call a few tree farms and see if you can make a connection to there help. Most guys are really hurting now there outta season for digging they won't get hot again until after valentines day , I would see if you can get two diggers and the material is peanuts , then have someone either grab with a backhoe or loader or get a crane for a few hours . What caliber are they ? As a matter of fact get some pics for me . I wanna see these maples .


Ill get the pictures this week. We have one more massive pine to dismantle then we are done there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gonna not think about tomorrow,,kickin' it,,nasty removal tomorrow. I will take pic's.,,Not sure if I will post them here or on https://www.facebook.com/pages/Urban-Tree-Care-Inc/370629587386

Jeff


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> These pics aren't mine I found them on a nursery site where I order and buy trees , if I were you I would call a few tree farms and see if you can make a connection to there help. Most guys are really hurting now there outta season for digging they won't get hot again until after valentines day , I would see if you can get two diggers and the material is peanuts , then have someone either grab with a backhoe or loader or get a crane for a few hours . What caliber are they ? As a matter of fact get some pics for me . I wanna see these maples .


halka nurseries seems to be the big player in englishtown, nj. correct?


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> halka nurseries seems to be the big player in englishtown, nj. correct?


That's alittle north from me around here I am 20 minutes from the nursery belt of southern New Jersey . I was a contract tree spade operator I worked all of them almost up to flemington ! Then the soil turns red and Rocky ! There are some gigantic nurseries up there not so much tree farms though


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL .... Scott let ol dirty back .... I miss him ! And I think if your gonna unlock someone like assblaster who hasn't done anything to contribute Dirty at least can teach . I know you guys were fagbook fighting but damn enough is enough ! Bring back that crazy mutha ****er ! Please ?


I would have no problem with that, as long as he "some what" mined his P's and Q's. He took it way too personal when it came back to him as hard as he dishes. It is not in my power to do such things, resurrect the dead. He would need to email Darin to be reestablished, if he wanted his old ID back. Or he could start new and Darin may be able to merge. Dunno, beyond my pay grade! Have him email me and I will try to take care of it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going out to finish the job I bailed on, get this one done and do one more this week, then I am done till mid Jan, time for a little R&R. Going to work on my zombie snow apocalypse stuff. Had a dude that was going to trade me a SKS for my new 200t, was all excited about it, then he vanished? Started on a gasifier yesterday. Going to be pretty funny if I can produce enough fuel to run the trucks and a generator from wood!


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Going out to finish the job I bailed on, get this one done and do one more this week, then I am done till mid Jan, time for a little R&R. Going to work on my zombie snow apocalypse stuff. Had a dude that was going to trade me a SKS for my new 200t, was all excited about it, then he vanished? Started on a gasifier yesterday. Going to be pretty funny if I can produce enough fuel to run the trucks and a generator from wood!


SKS for abrand new 200T, you're getting a bad deal unless I'm missing something here. SKS are like $250 a pop


----------



## beastmaster

Getting ready to go do a 85' palm with ten years growth on it. They want the bottom 30' skinned. Miserable job, not looking forward to it at all. Can't shoot a line up there because of HV wires, so I have to climb up under the canopy. That how guys get killed, though I'v done thousands of them in the past.
But the moneys good and I should be home by noon.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Just a little chipping. Lol

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## formationrx

beastmaster said:


> Getting ready to go do a 85' palm with ten years growth on it. They want the bottom 30' skinned. Miserable job, not looking forward to it at all. Can't shoot a line up there because of HV wires, so I have to climb up under the canopy. That how guys get killed, though I'v done thousands of them in the past.
> But the moneys good and I should be home by noon.


be careful... that sounds like an absolute ####### nightmare.... probably full of rats...


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

formationrx said:


> be careful... that sounds like an absolute ####### nightmare.... probably full of rats...


They're always full of rats. Always.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

Never seen any rats in trees but I did find half of a pancake up in a maple today!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Well, made my accomplishment of the day. Wearing a shirt as pants!!!

Someone forgot to do laundry today (not my job, I make the money) so I got no jammie pants and needed a cigarette. Used my amazing problem solving (read:lazy) abilities to change a shirt into pants! Sure, it's a bit breezy but my neighbors won't call the cops while I feed my addiction!

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## KenJax Tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Well, made my accomplishment of the day. Wearing a shirt as pants!!!
> 
> Someone forgot to do laundry today (not my job, I make the money) so I got no jammie pants and needed a cigarette. Used my amazing problem solving (read:lazy) abilities to change a shirt into pants! Sure, it's a bit breezy but my neighbors won't call the cops while I feed my addiction!
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



Pics


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Sure! I have a scary lack of shame.
It's kind of a necessary trait if you're gonna play music to actual crowds, LOL.





sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Nice!


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

I should make it my profile pic, hehe

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wanna see a pic of your bearded ass sitting on pour santa
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Just check the local newspaper in the recent convictions section.


----------



## formationrx

treeman75 said:


> Never seen any rats in trees but I did find half of a pancake up in a maple today!


lol ...in my area nearly every italian cypress, yucca, and neglected palm has rats... they build their smelly ass nests up there...


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> SKS for abrand new 200T, you're getting a bad deal unless I'm missing something here. SKS are like $250 a pop


This was modded and it came with a .45, so he said. But, like I said, he gone! Oh well, it will sit until I get another offer. Keep wanting to go and use it, but then it would no longer be a virgin.

Gotta love snow covered trees. Fun climb yesterday, slippin and slidin. Damn squirrels have been busy, was up in the thing, maple, and there where tons of little branches freshly girdled by the little bastages for nesting material. I left them there, as I am sure that if I took them, the little fackers would come back and tear up some more. Shop day, saws are nasty, ropes and gear are nasty, everything is nasty. Driving up north manyana to get the oldest kid for Christmas break. I hate driving in Minneapolis, it is worse than SoCal or DC


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did some salting this morning. Gonna drop off some bids for next year and a couple other errands and pack because I am going to florida for a week. Gonna be 80-85 there this weekend. Sure beats 20 something ****.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did some salting this morning. Gonna drop off some bids for next year and a couple other errands and pack because I am going to florida for a week. Gonna be 80-85 there this weekend. Sure beats 20 something ****.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Bring down some pants for SecondGenMonkey when you go ,poor kid doesn't have any


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## gorman

Truth be told, I'm not found of rats at all. Mice I can deal with, rats are another story.


----------



## Pelorus

Memories of Charlotte TCI Expo......got a letter from Echo last week confirming I won one of the CS-355T-14's they were giving away in a ballot draw at their booth.
The shiny little critter arrived this morning.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

FREAKING PISTON FAILED ON LOADER BOOM!
No catastrophic but not safe for use until next week.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

How did it fail


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> How did it fail


He was wearing it as pants

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Bring down some pants for SecondGenMonkey when you go ,poor kid doesn't have any
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9



Lol. I got pants again! The little lady did laundry today. Nice warm jammies await me!

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

Sitting at the eye doctors, woke up with a piece of saw dust in it


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> How did it fail


Main seal sprung a nice leak. Dumps about a cup a minute when the boom is raised.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> Sitting at the eye doctors, woke up with a piece of saw dust in it


Woke up with it!, dude, ya cant take your saw to bed!

Saws clean, time for the chain marathon. I have a crap load for each saw, and I have been lazy. Gotta big ol pile waiting. 32 outside, which sucks, now all the snow is melting and we will be in a world of sludge. Going to go out one more time this week, oldest boy will be home from that highir edumacation place and wants to earn a little money................


----------



## Pelorus

Enjoy the time spent working with your son(s), Beans. 
I rarely get to have my 21 yr. old "kid" help me anymore (occasional Saturdays), but I look forward to them.
Unlike years past, when it seemed more of a contest of wills, & butting heads.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh god this ****ing weather sucks , just got back from Cracker Barrel took a cord of wood up to fill there bins , I swear it hasn't been this cold for a while rain went down my back and literally burned. Nice when they call at 7am to say were out and we wanna have a fire for lunch rush . Good news is I think I got a 15 cord contract at 325.00 a cord delivered and stacked . 2 cord at a time


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Ok. Time to reveal my ignorance!

Wtf is a cord? Or should I just ask google?

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

BIG D said:


> Does anyone know what Dr. Alex Shigo's 90-3-90 rule means?


Cord is a unit of measure that most people sell fire wood in. Its 4' wide ×8' long ×4' high.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

What happens when I have too many beers?
Apparently I decide to play Polly by nirvana and forget how to sing...


sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## KenJax Tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Ok. Time to reveal my ignorance!
> 
> 
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



Again? Lol

Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

KenJax Tree said:


> Again? Lol
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I'm very ignorant about a lot of stuff.
But I like to learn so I don't resort to whining an name calling, I just ask.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Blakesmaster

SecondGenMonkey said:


> What happens when I have too many beers?
> Apparently I decide to play Polly by nirvana and forget how to sing...
> 
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



I got a full 3 or 4 seconds into that vid before I hated it. Kudos!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Yeah, that happens when I drink way too much.
Woke up to find video uploaded notification on my phone.
sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hey monkey. If your up by daytona anytime between tomorrow night and sunday night hit me up and I will buy you a beer or maybe a pair of pants.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Lol. I work until Saturday night, got a gig at tobacco road (not in daytona) Saturday night for which I shall remain sober.

Thanks for the offer though, And for future reference I wear a 32w36l. Just in case I actually run out of pants.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. I work until Saturday night, got a gig at tobacco road (not in daytona) Saturday night for which I shall remain sober.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though, And for future reference I wear a 32w36l. Just in case I actually run out of pants.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Better to be safe then sober !


----------



## treeclimber101

Here are those saws for treeman75


----------



## treeclimber101

He wants to snellerize them or whatever he's Tinkin bout


----------



## formationrx

SecondGenMonkey said:


> What happens when I have too many beers?
> Apparently I decide to play Polly by nirvana and forget how to sing...
> 
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



why are you singing into your glory hole?...


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

formationrx said:


> why are you singing into your glory hole?...


That chit is funny !


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

formationrx said:


> why are you singing into your glory hole?...


Lol... technically it's a pussycat hole. Don't ask, I was about nine beers in.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> What happens when I have too many beers?
> Apparently I decide to play Polly by nirvana and forget how to sing...
> 
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



Tell me ?!?!! What kinda weed you smoking ?


----------



## formationrx

i thought maybe you were singing to some dude on the other side...


----------



## treeclimber101

formationrx said:


> i thought maybe you were singing to some dude on the other side...


I ask myself when I see a guy singing a song into a cat condo. ? Man I wonder what makes him tick. ! Then it dawned on me ..... He is crazier then most of the people I know


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Tell me ?!?!! What kinda weed you smoking ?


He's got that special chit 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Tell me ?!?!! What kinda weed you smoking ?



Strange people come from Florida,, I know,, I grew up there! 
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> He's got that special chit
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


That chit that makes your eyes red just looking at it


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> Tell me ?!?!! What kinda weed you smoking ?



Some crazy purple stuff one of the local college kids brought me when I was playing at the circle park by my house. Lol.

I'm pretty sure the inspiration came from the local micro brewers Tar stout. named for the color, not the flavor.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That chit that makes your eyes red just looking at it
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Your quoting yourself calling him a pothead. Your the dude talking to yourself


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> I ask myself when I see a guy singing a song into a cat condo. ? Man I wonder what makes him tick. ! Then it dawned on me ..... He is crazier then most of the people I know



Lack of shame, mild insanity and a IDGAF attitude. That's pretty much what makes me tick.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

Holy ****ing **** ..... I am suing my neighbor Santa just did his ride through my neighborhood , well I stopped over my neighbors house wAlked out the front door touched the first step and next thing I know I was laid out on his pavers , a complete sheet of ice ! I am hurting so bad right now i can't even take off my sweat shirt , damn I am jammed up my neck head and back , his front porch is 6 steps high and I didn't hit one if them ! **** !!!!!!!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> Holy ****ing **** ..... I am suing my neighbor Santa just did his ride through my neighborhood , well I stopped over my neighbors house wAlked out the front door touched the first step and next thing I know I was laid out on his pavers , a complete sheet of ice ! I am hurting so bad right now i can't even take off my sweat shirt , damn I am jammed up my neck head and back , his front porch is 6 steps high and I didn't hit one if them ! **** !!!!!!!


Wait... did he knock you with a sucker punch or are you just being uber American and suing because he allowed ice to form on his steps in the winter?

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Wait... did he knock you with a sucker punch or are you just being uber American and suing because he allowed ice to form on his steps in the winter?
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Uber American !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Mighty white of you. Lol.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Mighty white of you. Lol.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


I actually have no idea what that saying means, somebody said it to me once...

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## squad143

Did some contract climbing for my friend today. We deadwooded 3 large oaks. The bucket truck was able to get the stuff over the hydro on this one. All the rest on this tree I had to climb and remove. On the other two trees, one was done by the bucket, the other by another climber.
We got a lot done for a shortened winter day


----------



## teamtree

squad143 said:


> Did some contract climbing for my friend today. We deadwooded 3 large oaks. The bucket truck was able to get the stuff over the hydro on this one. All the rest on this tree I had to climb and remove. On the other two trees, one was done by the bucket, the other by another climber.
> We got a lot done for a shortened winter day


I can't tell, but how close are you to the top wire in this photo? What voltage is the wire?


----------



## squad143

teamtree said:


> I can't tell, but how close are you to the top wire in this photo? What voltage is the wire?


That's one of Mike's guys in the bucket (seasonal hydro line clearance worker). It looks closer in the picture, however, the boom was about 10' away from the lines.
As to the voltage......... I don't know. I know they were "coated". I also know that I don't know enough about trimming around hydro, so I stay away from it. Far away


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Strange people come from Florida,, I know,, I grew up there!
> Jeff



Yep. That vid (and the shirt thing) reminded me why I left Florida. There's no "burnt" like Floriduh burnt. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

jefflovstrom said:


> Strange people come from Florida,, I know,, I grew up there!
> Jeff


Yes, yes we do. We get weirder the further north you go until you reach The South



tree MDS said:


> Yep. That vid (and the shirt thing) reminded me why I left Florida. There's no "burnt" like Floriduh burnt. Lol. Just saying.


You leave my shirt-pants outta this! I needed a cigarette! Its called ingenuity and adaptation!

Ok, I lied. Its called crazy, so what? I guess all this sun and heat boils our brains a bit. But you know what? It's not snowing! Lol.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Snow is looking better and better.

Think I'm gonna let the Shepard out one more time. She loves playing in the snow.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

See? I'm not THAT crazy.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Zale

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lack of shame, mild insanity and a IDGAF attitude. That's pretty much what makes me tick.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.



Looks like Treemandan has a Florida cousin.


----------



## [email protected]

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh god this ****ing weather sucks , just got back from Cracker Barrel took a cord of wood up to fill there bins , I swear it hasn't been this cold for a while rain went down my back and literally burned. Nice when they call at 7am to say were out and we wanna have a fire for lunch rush . Good news is I think I got a 15 cord contract at 325.00 a cord delivered and stacked . 2 cord at a time


 
325 a cord!...Yikes you could make money at that price!...Wait is that a face cord or full cord?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Driving to Florida this morning and I woke up 2 hours late. Now I am gonna hit a **** load of trqrfic going thru washington dc. Great I can wait. Fml

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

[email protected] said:


> 325 a cord!...Yikes you could make money at that price!...Wait is that a face cord or full cord?


I believe a full cord. Price includes stacking too.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

[email protected] said:


> 325 a cord!...Yikes you could make money at that price!...Wait is that a face cord or full cord?


Full cord stacked the other guy was doing 350.00 stacked .


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

To quote the Rocky horror picture show...

I woke up this morning with a start, when I fell out of bed. Left from my dreaming was a feeling of unnameable dread.

Forgot to buy coffee yesterday to boot. Oh well, gas station swill it is.

It's gonna be fun unloading the trailer today without the prentice also.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Driving to Florida this morning and I woke up 2 hours late. Now I am gonna hit a **** load of trqrfic going thru washington dc. Great I can wait. Fml
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Haha, Yes you are. Some of those late flurries froze after melting in some spots. Within 5 minutes of getting to my shop this morning the roads were frozen, loaded up the trucks to go salt but nothing where our properties are

Came back home, was busy emptying the contents of my stomach last night.....all night..


----------



## Groundman One

Today? So far very little. About to clean the house. And I have an awful feeling I'll be shovelling a roof this afternoon.

And tomorrow afternoon. And the day after.

Not crazy about shovelling roofs, but the money ranges from great to cosmic.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Groundman One said:


> Today? So far very little. About to clean the house. And I have an awful feeling I'll be shovelling a roof this afternoon.
> 
> And tomorrow afternoon. And the day after.
> 
> Not crazy about shovelling roofs, but the money ranges from great to cosmic.


I hope they are flat roofs 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I hope they are flat roofs
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


After enough brandy all roofs are safe !


----------



## MarquisTree

I have a love hate relationship with snow at work, love the frozen ground and protection the snow offers. ..hate the rest. 
But all wheel drive makes life easier


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

MarquisTree said:


> I have a love hate relationship with snow at work, love the frozen ground and protection the snow offers. ..hate the rest.
> But all wheel drive makes life easier


That is one sweetass crane ,how many ton is it and max reach?


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

MarquisTree said:


> I have a love hate relationship with snow at work, love the frozen ground and protection the snow offers. ..hate the rest.
> But all wheel drive makes life easier








sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## luckydad

MarquisTree said:


> I have a love hate relationship with snow at work, love the frozen ground and protection the snow offers. ..hate the rest.
> But all wheel drive makes life easier


Whew !! you took those this morning ?? It's 50 degrees here and sunny very nice working weather, but very wet having to plywood in today ..


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Apparently "the gate will be unlocked and the dog is at my daughters" really means "don't jump the fence, we have a very angry dog with puppies chained to the tree you're supposed to trim and our phones will be on silent"

Headed home. Just did a mid size oak, equal sized shady lady black olive, ficus and lysiloma sabicu. All just raise and Structural fixes. Removed a couple papaya trees too. Stinky suckers.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Dead wooding a few White Pines 




Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## Groundman One

That looks lik a really nice place to work.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Dead wooding a few White Pines View attachment 322883
> View attachment 322884
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Thats a lot of equipment there for just dead wooding a few pines

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thats a lot of equipment there for just dead wooding a few pines
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


A few is like 140 right,lol 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Groundman One said:


> That looks lik a really nice place to work.


It is. It's a large property with over 300 mature trees on it 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> It is. It's a large property with over 300 mature trees on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Is that you ? Your show . I mean after seeing your spread of trucks I feel like I am talking to trump himself ! Need guys I am done here I just wanna run a saw and work , after the last few days I need a break .


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Is that you ? Your show . I mean after seeing your spread of trucks I feel like I am talking to trump himself ! Need guys I am done here I just wanna run a saw and work , after the last few days I need a break .


No no I'm just the foreman/head climber/mechanic/human resources/estimator/crane operator/and just an all around nice guy lol 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No no I'm just the foreman/head climber/mechanic/human resources/estimator/crane operator/and just an all around nice guy lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Ok so your the owner . Thanks for clearing that up .


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Ok so your the owner . Thanks for clearing that up .


No I'm not,it's family owned and I'm not family. I've been with this company going on 18 yrs ,but I'm going out on my own in 12/18months.the owner is set to retire and it's unclear who is taking over ,and frankly I'm jumping ship while I'm still young enough to give a go on my own.


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No I'm not,it's family owned and I'm not family. I've been with this company going on 18 yrs ,but I'm going out on my own in 12/18months.the owner is set to retire and it's unclear who is taking over ,and frankly I'm jumping ship while I'm still young enough to give a go on my own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Dont do it. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No no I'm just the foreman/head climber/mechanic/human resources/estimator/crane operator/and just an all around nice guy lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9



Sounds like me except i'm an *******


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No I'm not,it's family owned and I'm not family. I've been with this company going on 18 yrs ,but I'm going out on my own in 12/18months.the owner is set to retire and it's unclear who is taking over ,and frankly I'm jumping ship while I'm still young enough to give a go on my own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


Yea don't do it


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont do it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Im doing it!


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## treeclimber101

It's. A single young mans deal . If you are a real family guy and enjoy the kids and wife well then wait , find yourself another job , I'm serious man this hair is for the birds . It sucks ass anymore I am not gonna powder coat **** it's tough


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> It's. A single young mans deal . If you are a real family guy and enjoy the kids and wife well then wait , find yourself another job , I'm serious man this hair is for the birds . It sucks ass anymore I am not gonna powder coat **** it's tough


I hear ya but its something that has been in the works ,my family is on board And if it doesn't work out I will still be young enough to go work for some other outfit. I'm not scared of failure but am if not trying


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## pdqdl

I made some of the best money I have ever made with a chainsaw today.

Some guy with a stump grinder had two stumps he needed closer to the ground. I took the 066 in the trunk of my car, sliced off a couple of 3'-4' tall stumps, then cut them in half. The biggest was only about 36" across at the root flare. Each stump had been gnawed on extensively by someone with a dull saw that obviously didn't know how to cut a stump even with a good saw.

I asked for $80, he gave me $100. I spent more time driving there than I did working. 6 miles, 20 minutes each way in city traffic.


----------



## mckeetree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No I'm not,it's family owned and I'm not family. I've been with this company going on 18 yrs ,but I'm going out on my own in 12/18months.the owner is set to retire and it's unclear who is taking over ,and frankly I'm jumping ship while I'm still young enough to give a go on my own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9



Good luck on that deal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I hear ya but its something that has been in the works ,my family is on board And if it doesn't work out I will still be young enough to go work for some other outfit. I'm not scared of failure but am if not trying
> 
> 
> Sent from my I phone 9


I like you enough to tell the truth not to discourage , I feel a lot of guys will straight face lie about the stress ... Not me I am honest Abe when it comes to what I get from being my own boss !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I like you enough to tell the truth not to discourage , I feel a lot of guys will straight face lie about the stress ... Not me I am honest Abe when it comes to what I get from being my own boss !


I agree. It used to easy to make good money. Far from the way it is anymore. If your making good.money what your doing, keep doing it and let someone else worry about the stress.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> Holy ****ing **** ..... I am suing my neighbor Santa just did his ride through my neighborhood , well I stopped over my neighbors house wAlked out the front door touched the first step and next thing I know I was laid out on his pavers , a complete sheet of ice ! I am hurting so bad right now i can't even take off my sweat shirt , damn I am jammed up my neck head and back , his front porch is 6 steps high and I didn't hit one if them ! **** !!!!!!!



Been doing snow removal for a long time...lawyers and insurance companies have both advised me that there is no liability for slips & falls due to ice if no snow removal was performed. As soon as you shovel, plow, or ice-melt, it becomes your obligation to assure safety.

I got out of a lawsuit once because we had never done any salt applications. Knowing the ropes, I got out of a second lawsuit by never sending in my snow removal bill. I ate the cost, the customer never used me again, but I never got sued. It should never have been brought up anyway, since it was an employee of his that fell on an obvious ice patch that he wouldn't pay me to salt.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeclimber101 said:


> I like you enough to tell the truth not to discourage , I feel a lot of guys will straight face lie about the stress ... Not me I am honest Abe when it comes to what I get from being my own boss !



He's not joking. Its not easy.
Those trucks you see in my pics? Those are mine.
I dumped everything I had and a nice sized loan into those three trucks and helped my father start the company.
Its been a real p.i.t.a to not give up and just sell everything and go back to fixing computers.
At 17 I was making 76k to 84k a year now I make about a quarter of that after all is said and done.
And I just do the field work, since he threw his back really nasty two years ago my father just does the office stuff and some estimates, and he's still working 8-12 hrs as day just to do that.
Unless you already have a customer base the first couple years are a mother too. We got lucky in that my father had such a strong rep with some of the people he'd trimmed for at his previous job that they refused to let anyone else in their trees.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> Been doing snow removal for a long time...lawyers and insurance companies have both advised me that there is no liability for slips & falls due to ice if no snow removal was performed. As soon as you shovel, plow, or ice-melt, it becomes your obligation to assure safety.
> 
> I got out of a lawsuit once because we had never done any salt applications. Knowing the ropes, I got out of a second lawsuit by never sending in my snow removal bill. I ate the cost, the customer never used me again, but I never got sued. It should never have been brought up anyway, since it was an employee of his that fell on an obvious ice patch that he wouldn't pay me to salt.


Guys like my brother , I wouldn't dare actually sue him . But I get what your saying , I had 2 slip and falls last year , both were settled . Both were my sites but I am a sub so I was named as a codefendant


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I like you enough to tell the truth not to discourage , I feel a lot of guys will straight face lie about the stress ... Not me I am honest Abe when it comes to what I get from being my own boss !



I have been in the tree business for me for 27 years. For seven years before that I worked in the tree business for the other guy. Before that I worked summers and weekends for a large nursery/growing operation so this is all I really know...and although I have made it on my own for the past 27 years this damn business has taken too much of my life in relation to what it has given back. The things you have to do to edge out your competition is tuff. One thing is you can never really close in the market I'm in. If you are not there for a client and they use somebody else and they half ass like that guy there is about an 80% chance that is all for you with that one. And you can't afford to lose the good ones. No, if I could go back in time I would for sure have went a different way.


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I agree. It used to easy to make good money. Far from the way it is anymore. If your making good.money what your doing, keep doing it and let someone else worry about the stress.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yeah that, and then also there is no customer loyalty like there used to be. You have to be up their ass 24/7 or you could lose them for good.


----------



## treeclimber101

I say being successful in tree service is like being a successful gold miner , once and a while a guy just gets lucky or preserves and really makes it , but most guys have nothing but bad memories . I just talked another guy I've known since high school he aswell is a tree guy who lives an hour or so from at the jersey shore . From the outside he looks successful , yesterday I called him to unload on him about what my day consisted of and he told me that he has actively decided to start to seek other avenues . And his business makes mine look like just a crew of his . He said the money takes longer to show up the work gets harder to find and the customers only are loyal from the last estimate you give .


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I say being successful in tree service is like being a successful gold miner , once and a while a guy just gets lucky or preserves and really makes it , but most guys have nothing but bad memories . I just talked another guy I've known since high school he aswell is a tree guy who lives an hour or so from at the jersey shore . From the outside he looks successful , yesterday I called him to unload on him about what my day consisted of and he told me that he has actively decided to start to seek other avenues . And his business makes mine look like just a crew of his . He said the money takes longer to show up the work gets harder to find and the customers only are loyal from the last estimate you give .



He is 100% correct.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> I like you enough to tell the truth not to discourage , I feel a lot of guys will straight face lie about the stress ... Not me I am honest Abe when it comes to what I get from being my own boss !


Oh ya! I am 27 and the grey hair is coming in nice!! I have 5 guys working for me, I am onsite right beside them everyday dragging brush, up in the bucket or climbing. Park the trucks around 4-4:30 each day, everyone goes home and I am out till dark quoting. In work boots and cutting pants 12-14 hours a day. If I had a wife and kids they would have probably taken off by now!!


----------



## teamtree

I would agree....I would not go out on my own, again. I spent 15 years trying to build something. It is hard, hard work. I had a good reputation for doing good work but at the end of the day I was just not cut-throat enough to charge what I needed to make a living. I hated competing against the part-time guys who took cash for every job and did not pay workers comp. I merged with another company and I wish I would have done it sooner. We control our costs better as a unit and we can get more work and charge what we need. I would think long and hard about starting your own business, unless you have a few things going for you, like a big wad of cash in the bank, proficient in climbing, and you want to work longer hours.


----------



## treeclimber101

Hindsight for me .... 2 really good trucks and a chipper ! That's it go out trim ******** all day , maybe mix in a take down here and there . All this stump cutters , loaders minis ... **** all that a pruning company ! And one guy work monday through thurs , Friday bid work sat CLOSED , sun CLOSED !


----------



## formationrx

i dont know.... seen some happy and owning... some not... seen awesome climbers who dont want the responsibility so they head up companies or just want to be a lowly crewman... i say own yourself first..know the risks..then you'll know where you fit...


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> Guys like my brother , I wouldn't dare actually sue him . But I get what your saying , I had 2 slip and falls last year , both were settled . Both were my sites but I am a sub so I was named as a codefendant



So how did it all turn out? Was your insurance company out of pocket, or did you get out of paying any claims?


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm a sub , I work and pay a percentage of my pay goes towArds me being additionally insured ! Yes they paid (meaning the ins.) comp.


----------



## treeman75

Hey Ed, I will call ya in the morning


----------



## treeman75

Two years ago I hired two extra guys one of them climbed and ran the bucket the other was a ground guy. I went from me and two guys to me and four guys and was out selling work all the time to keep us busy. I was doing alot of work but the extra stress about killed me, it was not worth it. I let three guys go in august and started cutting back on the work so its me and my main ground guy thats been with me for seven years and my dad started working with me. I love my equipment and wouldnt do this work without it. I guess its like anything else it has its ups and downs.


----------



## Zale

I admire you guys who have taken the risk and started your own thing. I've been a climber/ production manager/ salesperson etc. but never ran my own company. There is enough stress in the job I have and the owner is 100 times more stressed than I am. I make a comfortable living but I'm not rich. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## mckeetree

I would really love to quit this **** right now. Just say F it and have the phone turned off. But I have about five years till our house is paid off and I owe six or so years on our business property so can't quit right now.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

mckeetree said:


> I would really love to quit this **** right now. Just say F it and have the phone turned off. But I have about five years till our house is paid off and I owe six or so years on our business property so can't quit right now.


We've been trying new climbers these past couple years with the intention of either running two crews or possibly having my father do just paperwork while I do estimates (and small jobs) and a crew does 90% of the labor. But we'll see what happens next year, when we're projected to pay off the business investment and (finally) turn a real profit.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally rolled into flaggler beach, Florida. Traveling with kids sure makes a long trip.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Took the boy down to the beach this morning. Didnt get to stay and watch the sun come up cause some little boy must have gotten ants in his pants. I have to say I slightly resemble a muslim in these picture with my beanie on.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Took the boy down to the beach this morning. Didnt get to stay and watch the sun come up cause some little boy must have gotten ants in his pants. I have to say I slightly resemble a muslim in these picture with my beanie on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


You look a lot lessed stressed ! I would even venture to say happy?!?!?!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am a little but when the kids are in my omas house I am worried its gonna look like a tornado went through. You put everything up and then double check and what does the butt head do. He comes around the corner with a night light.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Up to Minneapolis and back in 11 hours. Record time. No wife, no F-I-L. Just me and my middle on the way up, no stopping to pee every 30 or sit down lunches. Eyes on the road and my hand up on da wheel. My purple power cleaner was frozen when I sharpened chains, usually I soak them down pretty good. So I grabbed some PB Blaster, WOW!, dey sooo purty.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> Two years ago I hired two extra guys one of them climbed and ran the bucket the other was a ground guy. I went from me and two guys to me and four guys and was out selling work all the time to keep us busy. I was doing alot of work but the extra stress about killed me, it was not worth it. I let three guys go in august and started cutting back on the work so its me and my main ground guy thats been with me for seven years and my dad started working with me. I love my equipment and wouldnt do this work without it. I guess its like anything else it has its ups and downs.


I like being small, get to be more picky on the jobs I want.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Parking lot job. 20 mahogany trees. Chilling in my deathtrap

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Man, I love working right next to the university of miami. 

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

I had a full day planned until I went to put the outriggers up on the bucket and one wouldnt go up. I kinda knew it was in the switch, so take the cover off and a wire was broke off from corrosion. I screwed around with it for 15min and finally was able to jump the switch with a screwdriver and get it up. All the switches were pretty bad so decided to call it a day and take it to the shop. My fingers were froze anyways, it was 15 out with 25mph winds.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Did 2 removals at the same time so we could GTFO






Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cut a leg cast off with a set of corona pruners and a hacksaw today.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cut a leg cast off with a set of corona pruners and a hacksaw today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I had a cast cut off of me with the saw blade from a Swiss Army knife 


Sent from my I phone 9


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cut a leg cast off with a set of corona pruners and a hacksaw today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I missed the word "cast" at first, was very very confused

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

I talked to treeman75 about the saws this morning told him I would run both to check them out ........... Well after 2 hours in wood pile , I made a birdhouse for my daughter , she's 13 today and she is uber excited about it . First thing I ever made LOL !






I cut the thing outta sassafras and after I carved it cut out the hole and made a few perches I burnt it with a torch , friggan thing is heavy as hell


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

You could sell that down here for a couple hundred.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

SecondGenMonkey said:


> You could sell that down here for a couple hundred.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Yea ! I'll mail it too ya we'll split the profit !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea ! I'll mail it too ya we'll split the profit !


Heck with that mail it to me or we can make a crap load of them and bring them down for a road trip

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Dude, the freaking yuppies and tourists love spending money on "folk art". I've seen a dude sell an oak stick with a bit of fishing line attached to an emptied coconut to form a stringed instrument for $85

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cut a leg cast off with a set of corona pruners and a hacksaw today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



What you needed was this: 




and this: 





Then you would have cut it off just like the doctors do.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sure beats temps in the 20° 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunthawkdog

Got a belly full of honey ready for hibernation. We ate so much I can go along while without, love finding bees. Home owner tipped us good too. 

Sent from my LG-US780 using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sure beats temps in the 20°
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


enjoy it...


----------



## formationrx

hunthawkdog said:


> Got a belly full of honey ready for hibernation. We ate so much I can go along while without, love finding bees. Home owner tipped us good too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US780 using Tapatalk



why didnt you just cut 2 or 3 of those lower leads and flop that bastard...


----------



## hunthawkdog

Wasn't a removal, ho wanted just the" worst dens out" and turns out bees, it just dawned on me maybe the old timer New or was full of bees.

Sent from my LG-US780 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

hunthawkdog said:


> Wasn't a removal, ho wanted just the" worst dens out" and turns out bees, it just dawned on me maybe the old timer New or was full of bees.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US780 using Tapatalk


You can have all them dam bees, There are like 8 on that guy in yellows head that want to F- You up for taking their honey.


----------



## sgreanbeans

hunthawkdog said:


> Wasn't a removal, ho wanted just the" worst dens out" and turns out bees, it just dawned on me maybe the old timer New or was full of bees.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US780 using Tapatalk


Broda, get some hardhats on!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruning some real nice big white oaks. Get up high enough to see the roof on a 2 story with a walk out. Checking out all the dead tips I gotta get, look over and see the BIG AAS sunlight directly under a nice dead 4" dia branch...great! Taking the ladder so I can get on the roof and protect it with plywood. Could just see me bumping or rockin the tree and that thing letting go. So nice being in a big one, gotta 20" TIP.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

More White Pine pruning 



Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Day two of the parking lot.
Cheer leader practice in half an hour so I'm trying to get the crew to the opposite side of the building, lol

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## mckeetree

One of my guys just called me from the job...gate is locked and nobody will come to the door or answer the phone. I tried and got customer's voice mail. Don't you love it when this happens. At least it is not 50 miles from the shop like last time.


----------



## treeman75

Going through some work orders and invoices and putting a list of unpaid jobs, so far its just over 3500. There are ten invoices from 1450-30 bucks.


----------



## rtsims

Before and after pics of a recent job. Crown raise on almost a mile long line of Fir's. They were killing out the younger crop of trees and berries at this farm. Pretty fun job, we didn't chip a thing. Bad pic quality.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> More White Pine pruning View attachment 323121
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


That looks fun.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> That looks fun.


I like a little more action.


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Too.... many.... tatas....

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## rtsims

I don't get it. WTF, what?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Is that four leaders crammed in a line? Or an optical illusion?

That just don't look right to me.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SecondGenMonkey said:


> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


You never seen a multi stem Pine before


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SecondGenMonkey said:


> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.







Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

We have slash pine and Austrian pines here but they rarely grow with that many leaders so close together, it almost looks like if they continue like that they'll split. But, different trees can tolerate different growth patterns, so if that's normal for them trees it just looks weird to me.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

So, I'm trimming a calusia "hedge" and my orders are to get it off the sidewalk.... good thing I didn't just cut all willy-nilly or their hedge would be gone, LOL.

It's hard to see, but that loop has 90% of the leaves on it. Grows from the fat bit and ends at the stick below it growing toward the camera
Oh, the loop goes almost a foot over the sidewalk. 
sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Too.... many.... tatas....
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


No such thing 


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> No such thing
> 
> 
> Sent from Phil Robertson's beard



There is when you're running on a schedule with a chainsaw in your hands and your eyes get a mind of their own.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> So, I'm trimming a calusia "hedge" and my orders are to get it off the sidewalk.... good thing I didn't just cut all willy-nilly or their hedge would be gone, LOL.
> 
> It's hard to see, but that loop has 90% of the leaves on it. Grows from the fat bit and ends at the stick below it growing toward the camera
> Oh, the loop goes almost a foot over the sidewalk.
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Now that looks like a weed. I would make a single pruning cut at ground level

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Now that looks like a weed. I would make a single pruning cut at ground level
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I explained to them that it's the wrong clusia for that use. There's two commonly used kinds, one stays a bush and that one is a small tree.
Others grow as vine and some grow like strangler figs
sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Rosea (what they have)




Guittifera (What they need)





sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## beastmaster

I got a call from one of the companies I work for that a cat was in pairiail. I cleaned up the mess I had going deadwooding a mostly dead walnut and drove out to see what up. The cat had been up there two days. The little girl keep saying "my kitten", so I assumed it was. I throw a line up into this tangled ugly lepo pine. No branches for 50 feet, then a more or less flat tangled thick top. I could here the cat crying. When I finally get a look at it, it's a great big tom cat. He heads out to the end of a branch and is perched there like he's ready to jump. The pine is so thick I can't climb out to him on the branch so I have to come up underneath the branch. I lower my self, and tarzan it out to the cat. 
I get close and snatch him behind the neck, then with him trying to kill me I slowly lower my self down to the ground and hand him to the little girl. They videoed it but I haven't recieved it yet. I like doing pet rescues. I got a pet possum down a few months ago for a lady. What else would Beastmaster do.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Beasty, that should be pic of the year!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, was going to go out. But the freezing rain kept me in. So I watched First 48 all day, then realized I was watching A&E and felt that I was letting Phil down. So then I watched Lockup on MSNBC, then felt I was letting everyone else down, so then I just turned it to Fox News and let it roll. Guess what the story of the day was,lol. I bet that I could recite the Robertson's response at will. Going to try and go again today. Hope the roads are clear. Literally a skating rink out there yesterday. Boys where not allowed to take any car, so they had a pissed off boring Friday night.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Changing blades and flipping bed knives on three chippers and greasing everything in sight 


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am going to the beach again. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarquisTree

Getting everything ready to head north this afternoon, really hope the forecasts are wrong 0.5-1" of of ice would be devastating.
Really hope it's just rain and the boys all get a paid sightseeing trip and are home before Xmas


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Woke up late for work to a broken phone courtesy of the cats.
Luckily my nerd powers saved me! Screen is completely shattered and unresponsive. So, how am I typing? I shall share the geek tip that saved me.

All lg android phones have a program on them called "lg On Screen Phone". This lets you connect your phone via Bluetooth, WiFi, or usb cable. When I first get my phone home I immediately set it up to automatically connect to my pc so I have complete use of my phone in case something like this happens.
It takes ten minutes to set up the first time and has saved me twice already.

Skip to 23:00 to see how to get it set up, this video is for an old phone I just sold But the steps and program are the same, just update the osp program on your computer after install.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## mckeetree

This lady calls me this morning and says she guesses she wants to cancel her job. This is a job we started yesterday and couldn't finish today because of the rain. I told her you can't cancel the job because it's over 80% finished. She comes back with "Well, I don't know how all that works but just go ahead and cancel it." I told her to read that contract she signed and she should get an idea how all this works.


----------



## rtsims

Duck hunting. Life is good


----------



## beastmaster

I'm going to go finish this english walnut tree I started. Its right on the property line, but 80% of it is over the neighbors front yard. The trees been topped in the past and is full of rot, it has conks growing 6 feet up the trunk. The 70 something lady that owns the tree loves it. her mother planted it when she was a girl. That reason alone I am trying to get a few more years out of it for her. She told me the neighbors love the tree. I talk to the neighbor, she hates the tree.
I hit the tree on their side pretty hard to mitigate any chance of it breaking, removed dead and rotting branches, and one whole limb, to take off any more would be way to much and destroy any balance the tree has left. The neighbors want me to remove two major leaders on their side. They didn't hire me as I pointed out to them, but they're going to talk to the old lady.
I won't do it. I'd rather remove it then mangle it more. I'm not clear on the law, though I know they can trim their side, I'm not sure they can harm the tree in a way that would kill it.
Going to be an interesting day.


----------



## treeman75

rtsims said:


> Duck hunting. Life is good
> View attachment 323326


Cool pic


----------



## sgreanbeans

[quote="beastmaster, post: 4605149, member: 11550"
I won't do it. I'd rather remove it then mangle it more. I'm not clear on the law, though I know they can trim their side, I'm not sure they can harm the tree in a way that would kill it.
Going to be an interesting day.[/quote]
Generally, they can take anything over their line, up to the horizon. Unless, it is detrimental to the over all health of the tree. If they do...........do it, and the tree dies as a result, they can be held responsible for the cost of replacement or 3 times the cost of the tree. I know there are small tweaks here and there, but everything I have read about this subject has all been pretty much the same. I think in Cali, it is even more stringent. Up, kinda close to u. In Fallbrook or Temecula, My Jr Sales Arborist at big green (whom I set up to take over the territory after I left and is, from what I understand, rocking it, like I new he could) had a deal where he was the consulting Arborist in a case like that. Owner loved them, neighbor hated them. If I remember right, the party who removed a few trees with out permission, paid dearly. The trees where there before the houses, but to replace them with a few 48" box podocarpus , they had to remove a 6ft block wall and use a crane to get them in from the street. Cant remember the exact figures, but think it was around 40g's! I may have the details wrong, but know it was up there, may have been more. Not sure if they got the job, but know we billed like 4-5gs for the total consultation. Took a lot of time for him to get to the bottom of it all. The HO didn't care, didn't care about the cost of the replacement even if he lost. He wanted to smash the company that did it. Felt bad for whoever it was, as they where hired by the neighbor and thought that they where on his property when they did it. Neighbor new better, but had them do it anyways and of course didn't step up and do the right thing. The HO couldn't go against the neighbor for some reason, think that is was maybe a cash deal, so all the hate and discontent was aimed at the tree service. Again, may not have all the exact facts right, but close enough, it was really bad. It was during my departure prep time, so I had bigger things on my mind at the time. 
I will not do this work anymore. Have seen it go bad too many times. If the owner of the tree is cool, then so be it, but if they have the slightest doubt, I pass. I always make both parties sign at the same time, so that way I know they are on good terms. I have seen this issue rip a "good neighbor" relationship to threads and no matter what part you played, one hates you and one loves you.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am completely broke but all my shopping is complete , I haven't touched a tree in 2 weeks . But I am enjoying the time of complete and utter jerking off . I am helping my other pud pulling amigos work on there jobs , complete mindless **** today I am running a leave vac . I am not even getting paid for it ! Just doing it to help a brother out . He's gonna help me this coming Friday on a Craner over a pizzeria . HMMMMMMMM pizza !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I like pizza! What you get me for Christmas

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I my sold junk chipper to an old head over in PA one of the coolest tree guys I've ever met just pure and simple fun dude , he's got awesome toys , chevelles vets and a bike that I want. , he was super stokes with the purchase he's resurrecting a WC17 for a guy with the engine . Man lately I've just emptied my mind of so much stress that I am enjoying Xmas yesterday I stayed in my Jammie's and wrapped presents with the old lady afterwards I unwrapped her !


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I like pizza! What you get me for Christmas
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Pizza


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sweet

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pushin some chips around 




Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Woke up late for work to a broken phone courtesy of the cats.
> Luckily my nerd powers saved me! Screen is completely shattered and unresponsive. So, how am I typing? I shall share the geek tip that saved me.
> 
> All lg android phones have a program on them called "lg On Screen Phone". This lets you connect your phone via Bluetooth, WiFi, or usb cable. When I first get my phone home I immediately set it up to automatically connect to my pc so I have complete use of my phone in case something like this happens.
> It takes ten minutes to set up the first time and has saved me twice already.
> 
> Skip to 23:00 to see how to get it set up, this video is for an old phone I just sold But the steps and program are the same, just update the osp program on your computer after install.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.





That's all well and good... I suppose. But I kinda have the feeling you should have tossed the whole thing in the toilet and joined some kind of cult.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> I am completely broke but all my shopping is complete , I haven't touched a tree in 2 weeks . But I am enjoying the time of complete and utter jerking off . I am helping my other pud pulling amigos work on there jobs , complete mindless **** today I am running a leave vac . I am not even getting paid for it ! Just doing it to help a brother out . He's gonna help me this coming Friday on a Craner over a pizzeria . HMMMMMMMM pizza !




Tree? Oh, you mean those annoying God damned things that keep sprouting up out of the ground making everybody's life more of a chore than it has to be.


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> [quote="beastmaster, post: 4605149, member: 11550"
> I won't do it. I'd rather remove it then mangle it more. I'm not clear on the law, though I know they can trim their side, I'm not sure they can harm the tree in a way that would kill it.
> Going to be an interesting day.


Generally, they can take anything over their line, up to the horizon. Unless, it is detrimental to the over all health of the tree. If they do...........do it, and the tree dies as a result, they can be held responsible for the cost of replacement or 3 times the cost of the tree. I know there are small tweaks here and there, but everything I have read about this subject has all been pretty much the same. I think in Cali, it is even more stringent. Up, kinda close to u. In Fallbrook or Temecula, My Jr Sales Arborist at big green (whom I set up to take over the territory after I left and is, from what I understand, rocking it, like I new he could) had a deal where he was the consulting Arborist in a case like that. Owner loved them, neighbor hated them. If I remember right, the party who removed a few trees with out permission, paid dearly. The trees where there before the houses, but to replace them with a few 48" box podocarpus , they had to remove a 6ft block wall and use a crane to get them in from the street. Cant remember the exact figures, but think it was around 40g's! I may have the details wrong, but know it was up there, may have been more. Not sure if they got the job, but know we billed like 4-5gs for the total consultation. Took a lot of time for him to get to the bottom of it all. The HO didn't care, didn't care about the cost of the replacement even if he lost. He wanted to smash the company that did it. Felt bad for whoever it was, as they where hired by the neighbor and thought that they where on his property when they did it. Neighbor new better, but had them do it anyways and of course didn't step up and do the right thing. The HO couldn't go against the neighbor for some reason, think that is was maybe a cash deal, so all the hate and discontent was aimed at the tree service. Again, may not have all the exact facts right, but close enough, it was really bad. It was during my departure prep time, so I had bigger things on my mind at the time.
I will not do this work anymore. Have seen it go bad too many times. If the owner of the tree is cool, then so be it, but if they have the slightest doubt, I pass. I always make both parties sign at the same time, so that way I know they are on good terms. I have seen this issue rip a "good neighbor" relationship to threads and no matter what part you played, one hates you and one loves you.[/quote]

You can not do anything unless they get it in writing. If their tree is encroaching, you need to give them time to take care of it before you just do it,, here in So-Cal anyway.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

My God. If I make it through this time no doubt next time will be the end.

I called this one kunt to ask her why she hasn't paid me since October. She hit me with 3 impertinent excuses which sent me reeling into an unshakable angst to which I once again questioned the line between me and Charley Manson. I was barley able to drive over there to pick up the yen which she left under the mat. I backed into her drive, jumped out and while I was bent over picking up my meager earnings I heard the sound of my pintle crunch into her garage door as I didn't put the vehicle in park before I jumped out ( I said I was upset). Hell, I grabbed the cash, jumped back in the truck and left out of there sideways and headed up to Walmart to buy more bullets trying to figure out how Charley Manson is able to get more ***** than me. Seriously, how's he do it? I am just stuck schlepping for these talcumed powered vaginas who twiggle their asses at me but don't want to pay while he is getting married to some 17 year old dish who will do anything he says. What's he got that I don't?

Anyway:

All the other kunts I called said the check was in the mail... If I had all the money that was owed to me I would spend it in a week and be looking for more. Its a bad time to get paid being " tis the season" and all that. Peabody paid me of course. Drove my new Power Wagon up there the other day to plow, had a head full of complaceny and made it all the way up without a hitch but when I went to back up I slide off the driveway with the front end in the woods. I gave it a couple grunts but was only digging in deeper so I locked it up there. Good thing the rear tires were still on the pavement so I tossed a bag of salt on them and drove to the next crazy assed driveway. In the end the only damage I done was to rip one of the amber strobes off and leave it in someone's driveway. Someone who lives in 800k house, spends winters in Fla and complains to me. I'd **** her... if I were a meaner man. And she would have me too. So would all of them, even the ones who argue about paying me. Its sad. At my age and reason I suppose there is no more fun to had. Maybe if I moved myself and all my bullets to Texas then me and Mctree could join the border patrol. That might make me feel better for a little bit. I had trouble working the new plow controls, I mean all those years with the old truck and all.

Anyway:

Me and my daughter went Christmas shopping today and I wanted to shoot everybody I saw, more so, everybody that smiled at me. I had gotten my daughter a balance beam the other day so now she has me doing her routine. Its pretty bad. First thing in the morning she has me doing calisthenics and the rest. I try to do it like the rest of the girls but it doesn't turn out like that and I stand in awe below the concrete and glass they have built soes we all could have coffee and frozen ****ing yogurt.

I got the balance beam from my mechanic for 50 bucks and though it was much less than that infernal trampoline I think its much worse. For the love of God what that kid has me doing is going to kill me. My dump truck is still up there at the shop and will stay there until I feel like getting it but with how soggy things are it can stay there til June. You know me, if I can't drive right up to the tree then you might as well hire somebody who cares.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Generally, they can take anything over their line, up to the horizon. Unless, it is detrimental to the over all health of the tree. If they do...........do it, and the tree dies as a result, they can be held responsible for the cost of replacement or 3 times the cost of the tree. I know there are small tweaks here and there, but everything I have read about this subject has all been pretty much the same. I think in Cali, it is even more stringent. Up, kinda close to u. In Fallbrook or Temecula, My Jr Sales Arborist at big green (whom I set up to take over the territory after I left and is, from what I understand, rocking it, like I new he could) had a deal where he was the consulting Arborist in a case like that. Owner loved them, neighbor hated them. If I remember right, the party who removed a few trees with out permission, paid dearly. The trees where there before the houses, but to replace them with a few 48" box podocarpus , they had to remove a 6ft block wall and use a crane to get them in from the street. Cant remember the exact figures, but think it was around 40g's! I may have the details wrong, but know it was up there, may have been more. Not sure if they got the job, but know we billed like 4-5gs for the total consultation. Took a lot of time for him to get to the bottom of it all. The HO didn't care, didn't care about the cost of the replacement even if he lost. He wanted to smash the company that did it. Felt bad for whoever it was, as they where hired by the neighbor and thought that they where on his property when they did it. Neighbor new better, but had them do it anyways and of course didn't step up and do the right thing. The HO couldn't go against the neighbor for some reason, think that is was maybe a cash deal, so all the hate and discontent was aimed at the tree service. Again, may not have all the exact facts right, but close enough, it was really bad. It was during my departure prep time, so I had bigger things on my mind at the time.
> I will not do this work anymore. Have seen it go bad too many times. If the owner of the tree is cool, then so be it, but if they have the slightest doubt, I pass. I always make both parties sign at the same time, so that way I know they are on good terms. I have seen this issue rip a "good neighbor" relationship to threads and no matter what part you played, one hates you and one loves you.





You can not do anything unless they get it in writing. If their tree is encroaching, you need to give them time to take care of it before you just do it,, here in So-Cal anyway.
Jeff[/quote]


By the time they are talking about property lines and all that lovely horseshit about some tree we could not care less about I am carving my name into a bullet and lip locking Wild Turkey. I suggest you and The Beast do the same before they suck you dry without you even knowing it.


----------



## dbl612

DR. P. Proteus said:


> My God. If I make it through this time no doubt next time will be the end.
> 
> I called this one kunt to ask her why she hasn't paid me since October. She hit me with 3 impertinent excuses which sent me reeling into an unshakable angst to which I once again questioned the line between me and Charley Manson. I was barley able to drive over there to pick up the yen which she left under the mat. I backed into her drive, jumped out and while I was bent over picking up my meager earnings I heard the sound of my pintle crunch into her garage door as I didn't put the vehicle in park before I jumped out ( I said I was upset). Hell, I grabbed the cash, jumped back in the truck and left out of there sideways and headed up to Walmart to buy more bullets trying to figure out how Charley Manson is able to get more ***** than me. Seriously, how's he do it? I am just stuck schlepping for these talcumed powered vaginas who twiggle their asses at me but don't want to pay while he is getting married to some 17 year old dish who will do anything he says. What's he got that I don't?
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> All the other kunts I called said the check was in the mail... If I had all the money that was owed to me I would spend it in a week and be looking for more. Its a bad time to get paid being " tis the season" and all that. Peabody paid me of course. Drove my new Power Wagon up there the other day to plow, had a head full of complaceny and made it all the way up without a hitch but when I went to back up I slide off the driveway with the front end in the woods. I gave it a couple grunts but was only digging in deeper so I locked it up there. Good thing the rear tires were still on the pavement so I tossed a bag of salt on them and drove to the next crazy assed driveway. In the end the only damage I done was to rip one of the amber strobes off and leave it in someone's driveway. Someone who lives in 800k house, spends winters in Fla and complains to me. I'd **** her... if I were a meaner man. And she would have me too. So would all of them, even the ones who argue about paying me. Its sad. At my age and reason I suppose there is no more fun to had. Maybe if I moved myself and all my bullets to Texas then me and Mctree could join the border patrol. That might make me feel better for a little bit. I had trouble working the new plow controls, I mean all those years with the old truck and all.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Me and my daughter went Christmas shopping today and I wanted to shoot everybody I saw, more so, everybody that smiled at me. I had gotten my daughter a balance beam the other day so now she has me doing her routine. Its pretty bad. First thing in the morning she has me doing calisthenics and the rest. I try to do it like the rest of the girls but it doesn't turn out like that and I stand in awe below the concrete and glass they have built soes we all could have coffee and frozen ****ing yogurt.
> 
> I got the balance beam from my mechanic for 50 bucks and though it was much less than that infernal trampoline I think its much worse. For the love of God what that kid has me doing is going to kill me. My dump truck is still up there at the shop and will stay there until I feel like getting it but with how soggy things are it can stay there til June. You know me, if I can't drive right up to the tree then you might as well hire somebody who cares.


you got serious issues man-seek help soon or cash in before you are in the news


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Why do I always wait till the last minuet to go Christmas shopping, I think it would be awesome If I could just drive my Dodge Ram through BedBath&Beyond and just grab chit as I drive up and down the aisles


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Why do I always wait till the last minuet to go Christmas shopping, I think it would be awesome If I could just drive my Dodge Ram through BedBath&Beyond and just grab chit as I drive up and down the aisles
> 
> 
> Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


I do the same thing. And every years I tell myself I am not waiting till the last minute and then I do. I started to just give cash. Who doesn't like cash anyway


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I do the same thing. And every years I tell myself I am not waiting till the last minute and then I do. I started to just give cash. Who doesn't like cash anyway



Ten years ago I got sick of the whole deal and cut all the ungrateful bastards out of my Xmas list. That did away with about half of the list. I should have done it sooner. There was one super ungrateful SOB that was taken off the list that looking back why did I ever have that super ungrateful moron on there to start with. Anyway, the few that remain on the list I just give cash. I really, really should have taken my ungrateful ass employees off the list ten years ago while I was at it and this might be the last year for their ass too. I only have one guy working for me that appreciates anything you do for him. The rest are ungrateful bastards.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Ten years ago I got sick of the whole deal and cut all the ungrateful bastards out of my Xmas list. That did away with about half of the list. I should have done it sooner. There was one super ungrateful SOB that was taken off the list that looking back why did I ever have that super ungrateful moron on there to start with. Anyway, the few that remain on the list I just give cash. I really, really should have taken my ungrateful ass employees off the list ten years ago while I was at it and this might be the last year for their ass too. I only have one guy working for me that appreciates anything you do for him. The rest are ungrateful bastards.


I appreciate the truth . Even if I don't agree I can't hate someone who is honest . I find Xmas is an especially important time to be extra helpful and attentive around the house , that way while my wife is doing all the shopping and hustling and bustling she remembers the gutters were cleaned five minutes after I was asked


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Just tallied up the Christmas bonus for the crew. I'll have a whole $300 in the business account after giving them checks tomorrow.

Time to go try some new beers from the chevron! Apple ale and some stuff called purple haze. This ought to be interesting.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## KenJax Tree

If thats all i had in the account nobody would be getting a bonus this year.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## KenJax Tree

All i'm doing today is dealing with back spams,when i breathe it feels like someone jammed a knife under my lower left rib cage.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Ten years ago I got sick of the whole deal and cut all the ungrateful bastards out of my Xmas list. That did away with about half of the list. I should have done it sooner. There was one super ungrateful SOB that was taken off the list that looking back why did I ever have that super ungrateful moron on there to start with. Anyway, the few that remain on the list I just give cash. I really, really should have taken my ungrateful ass employees off the list ten years ago while I was at it and this might be the last year for their ass too. I only have one guy working for me that appreciates anything you do for him. The rest are ungrateful bastards.



Dang Dude!!!
You should set up a charity because I sure feel sorry for you and all your troubles!,,,Really, you are a total 'Debbie Downer'!
Merry Christmas!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

I gave my main guy his bonus on Friday, 600 bucks.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeman75 said:


> I gave my main guy his bonus on Friday, 600 bucks.



Do you mean climber/groundsman or is there something we should know?


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

KenJax Tree said:


> If thats all i had in the account nobody would be getting a bonus this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


That's after the bonuses.
I'm personally not Christian, but I'm a very giving and kind guy.... plus, we have almost 18k in payments waiting to be received from the county and city so it's not that big of a deal.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> That's after the bonuses.
> I'm personally not Christian, but I'm a very giving and kind guy.... plus, we have almost 18k in payments waiting to be received from the county and city so it's not that big of a deal.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


If you want to send me a bonus just let me know and I will pm you my address.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> If you want to send me a bonus just let me know and I will pm you mu address
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Lol. You a funny, funny man.

Come down here and show us some of them yank techs and maybe we can work something out.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading back to the hills tomorrow. Had enough of the salty air and flat straight roads.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SecondGenMonkey said:


> That's after the bonuses.
> I'm personally not Christian, but I'm a very giving and kind guy.... plus, we have almost 18k in payments waiting to be received from the county and city so it's not that big of a deal.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


ME TOO!


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. You a funny, funny man.
> 
> Come down here and show us some of them yank techs and maybe we can work something out.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


I dont know if you flat landers could keep up

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading back to the hills tomorrow. Had enough of the salty air and flat straight roads.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Lol. Hills.
I found a "speed bump" yesterday. Dam thing was HUGE! a full 6inch tall! TRIED to find a way around it but ran out of gas.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## mckeetree

KenJax Tree said:


> If thats all i had in the account nobody would be getting a bonus this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



You ain't never wrong on that one.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang Dude!!!
> You should set up a charity because I sure feel sorry for you and all your troubles!,,,Really, you are a total 'Debbie Downer'!
> Merry Christmas!
> Jeff



No, Jeff, you old rascal, I have way less troubles now than before. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> I dont know if you flat landers could keep up
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



But you may get vertigo without those "hills" and "mountains" to give you proper vertical guidance.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> But you may get vertigo without those "hills" and "mountains" to give you proper vertical guidance.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


No mountains where I live, just hills. Some pretty steep and big but just hills. Had a little chuckle today as I walked around the block. There was a slight incline. Maybe 10' difference in elevation. I almost took a picture for you.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Just tallied up the Christmas bonus for the crew. I'll have a whole $300 in the business account after giving them checks tomorrow.
> 
> Time to go try some new beers from the chevron! Apple ale and some stuff called purple haze. This ought to be interesting.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


I love some good craft brew. I home brewed for almost 10 years, but havent brewed for a couple years, kinda want to get back into it. My favorite winter beer is bourbon county stout by goose island. The couple places that get it here are sold out, if anyone can get it I will pay ya for it plus shipping.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> No mountains where I live, just hills. Some pretty steep and big but just hills. Had a little chuckle today as I walked around the block today. There was a slight incline. Maybe 10' difference in elevation. I almost took a picture for you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


You should have, it would have blown my mind. Lol. I think the steepest I've seen in Florida was 60ft up in 10ft of travel. Our hills are sad in comparison with what I saw driving to Ohio. The one in Clermont Florida was by far the biggest, just enough that they had a separate road just for semis.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> I love some good craft brew. I home brewed for almost 10 years, but havent brewed for a couple years, kinda want to get back into it. My favorite winter beer is bourbon county stout by goose island. The couple places that get it here are sold out, if anyone can get it I will pay ya for it plus shipping.








The Apple ale. Pretty weak compared to my homebrew which was 12% and pretty much tastes like Apple Champaign. Haven't broken open the purple haze but my friends says it's pretty nasty so I'm weary.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

SecondGenMonkey said:


> You should have, it would have blown my mind. Lol. I think the steepest I've seen in Florida was 60ft up in 10ft of travel. Our hills are sad in comparison with what I saw driving to Ohio. The one in Clermont Florida was by far the biggest, just enough that they had a separate road just for semis.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Now thats funny. A seperate road for semi trucks. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Now thats funny. A seperate road for semi trucks. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm guessing it was for local truckers who stay in state, weight station and less of an incline.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

KenJax Tree said:


> Do you mean climber/groundsman or is there something we should know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


Ya thats what I mean. Hes not the best climber but is one of the best ground guys around here. He does all my maintance and inspects on equipment and when Im up working he knows what im going to be doing without telling him. I get out of the truck put my gear on and everything is ready for me.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> Ya thats what I mean. Hes not the best climber but is one of the best ground guys around here. He does all my maintance and inspects on equipment and when Im up working he knows what im going to be doing without telling him. I get out of the truck put my gear on and everything is ready for me.


Sounds like my guy Udonis. Can't do crap to cut a tree but he's got all my stuff ready before I even tell him what's going on.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

Enjoying a homebrew now


----------



## treeman75

SecondGenMonkey said:


> The Apple ale. Pretty weak compared to my homebrew which was 12% and pretty much tastes like Apple Champaign. Haven't broken open the purple haze but my friends says it's pretty nasty so I'm weary.
> That chit is for girls and arent you going to smoke the purple haze!?
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeman75

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Sounds like my guy Udonis. Can't do crap to cut a tree but he's got all my stuff ready before I even tell him what's going on.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


My guy has his own gear and does climb and knows how to prune and flop trees, im just faster. Alot of times you need a good eye on the ground to see how the tree is looking and if something needs cut or not


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

No chit son. Lol.

The haze isn't too bad. A bit bitter on the after taste, but not bad for a 10% beer.
As for smoking? Waiting on The Kid to get out of his house work so I can grab some of Miami's finest, LOL.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

treeman75 said:


> My guy has his own gear and does climb and knows how to prune and flop trees, im just faster. Alot of times you need a good eye on the ground to see how the tree is looking and if something needs cut or not


Udonis is scared of anything over ten feet. Great eye on the ground, as he still has homeowner vision though. Looking at this 650 check and thinking it's totally worth it.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Granted, he told me not to give him one last year.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Driving along the beach and I pass this gourgous female in a thong bikini. Figures as soon as I pass her she bends over facing away from traffic to dig in her beach bag. On the other hand it would have been hard to explain to my wife how I wrecked my truck.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

2treeornot2tree said:


> Driving along the beach and I pass this gourgous female in a thong bikini. Figures as soon as I pass her she bends over facing away from traffic to dig in her beach bag. On the other hand it would have been hard to explain to my wife how I wrecked my truck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


You gotta learn "the chameleon". Practice looking in the rearview with the left eye while watching the road with the right. Super handy.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Screw this nasty beer. Headed to the circle to play guitar.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Out here for fifteen minutes.... locals gave me a Christmas present of a six pack and a couple joints. Lol.

Despite my past I had to give the joints back.  stupid insurance won't cover me if I get hurt with thc in my system.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Lol. If I knew more about the rules here I'd show you the bit I brought back for my fiance. Nice looking stuff.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. If I knew more about the rules here I'd show you the bit I brought back for my fiance. Nice looking stuff.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Well it's for medical purposes, yes 


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Well it's for medical purposes, yes
> 
> 
> Sent from Phil Robertson's beard



Lol. It actually is.
But not in this state.
Hopefully after this election. Its supposedly going on the next ballot.
It'll be the first time I vote on something other than the presidency in my life.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NCTREE

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. If I knew more about the rules here I'd show you the bit I brought back for my fiance. Nice looking stuff.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Show us your Christmas trees!!!


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Lol. Ssshhh... big brother is watching.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. Ssshhh... big brother is watching.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Please post a picture of those "TREES" you need help identifying 


Sent from Phil Robertson's beard


----------



## treeclimber101

I got one of these from this guy


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't even know what you do with it ?!? Could someone advise me


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Mail or to me. I'll figure out how to use it. Might even send it back


sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## NCTREE

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Lol. Ssshhh... big brother is watching.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


Nah big brother's got more important things to do on the holidays.


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't even know what you do with it ?!? Could someone advise me


Cut it down, quarantine that **** and burn it!


----------



## mckeetree

I just had this joker that does a little sub contract work for us call and ask to borrow $500. When I told him I'm not in the money loaning business he tells me to go to hell and never contact him again for anything. What is wrong with people nowadays? I mean ****.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I gre up on a hill in Florida.
Called 'Oak Hill'' south of New Smyrna Beach.
Jeff
http://www.newsmyrnabeach.com/


----------



## formationrx

...there are a lot more gay guys on here than i thought...


----------



## NCTREE

formationrx said:


> ...there are a lot more gay guys on here than i thought...


Sounds like a pick up line to me. Homo!


----------



## formationrx

NCTREE said:


> Sounds like a pick up line to me. Homo!


you'd know it jennifer...


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

jefflovstrom said:


> I gre up on a hill in Florida.
> Called 'Oak Hill'' south of New Smyrna Beach.
> Jeff
> http://www.newsmyrnabeach.com/


That place sounds like It's close to DeBary. I remember we had a Smyrna road (or drive? I forget) in town. Nice city, just north of Orlando. We used to joke that all roads led to Wal-Mart.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## treeclimber101

I got to the shop and my buddy is making a set of salad spoons


----------



## tree MDS

opcorn:


----------



## treeman75

You share a shop eddie? It would be nice to have a shop, one of these days.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Started getting email notifications again. Got 5 at once

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> You share a shop eddie? It would be nice to have a shop, one of these days.


No I have my own these pud whacked are my neighbor scapers !


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm gonna rob them they have a lot of good ****



, I got my feet up on the couch I am sick as a dog but this knuckle head wants me to carve a Xmas tree


----------



## treeman75

You still hungover


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea.... Let's put it this way , I fell out of the bar , fell off a curb tripped over the extension cord my trucks plugged in with then slept on the front lawn until my dog decided to strattle me and possibly took a leak in my hair !


----------



## treeman75

This is what i just did. Was going to go flop three pines and the truck said -10 so i said f that and went down to the cafe


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea.... Let's put it this way , I fell out of the bar , fell off a curb tripped over the extension cord my trucks plugged in with then slept on the front lawn until my dog decided to strattle me and possibly took a leak in my hair !


Sounds like ya did it pretty good!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea.... Let's put it this way , I fell out of the bar , fell off a curb tripped over the extension cord my trucks plugged in with then slept on the front lawn until my dog decided to strattle me and possibly took a leak in my hair !


Really, Eddie? Sure you aren't leaving something out of the story there?


----------



## treeclimber101

Spoons done






oh **** it's awesome ! It's big mikes porage spoon !


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> opcorn:


I hope choke on that popcorn and formacation comes over and tosses your salad with 101's spoon!


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> Spoons done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh **** it's awesome ! It's big mikes porage spoon !


Does he make bowls too?


----------



## NCTREE

This is the girlfriend's grow, lots of salad here


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> Does he make bowls too?


MKing a huge ass bowl now


----------



## treeclimber101

After were done with another birdhouse



raining cats and dogs now so were inside


----------



## tree MDS

I'm breaking out my yarn, construction paper and finger paints. Gonna make some real precious holiday gifts for the loved ones. Then later on, I'm gonna smoke a doober and take some selfies. Lol

I'll be sure and post up some pics!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm breaking out my yarn, construction paper and finger paints. Gonna make some real precious holiday gifts for the loved ones. Then later on, I'm gonna smoke a doober and take some selfies. Lol
> 
> I'll be sure and post up some pics!!!


My buddy could just go and buy a bunch of dumb **** for his daughter , but his daughter is worth more to him then that . Have a good Xmas rummy you sound like your super stoked about it LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm breaking out my yarn, construction paper and finger paints. Gonna make some real precious holiday gifts for the loved ones. Then later on, I'm gonna smoke a doober and take some selfies. Lol
> 
> I'll be sure and post up some pics!!!


My buddy could just go and buy a bunch of dumb **** for his daughter , but his daughter is worth more to him then that . Have a good Xmas rummy you sound like your super stoked about it LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Seen this news van driving down i95 in richmond on my way home today. Ops I think they forgot something. I was waiting for them to hit a bridge and the whole antenna get ripped off the van.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I'm breaking out my yarn, construction paper and finger paints. Gonna make some real precious holiday gifts for the loved ones. Then later on, I'm gonna smoke a doober and take some selfies. Lol
> 
> I'll be sure and post up some pics!!!



You got me laughing my ass off here.


----------



## squad143

We got hit with an ice storm. I've been so busy. Anything urgent, we get to it when we can. Anything else can wait until the new year. Cancelled my Christmas plans of going away visit family. Gonna stay home and take Christmas off, then back at it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I will not say how beautiful it was here today,,,
Jeff


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> We got hit with an ice storm. I've been so busy. Anything urgent, we get to it when we can. Anything else can wait until the new year. Cancelled my Christmas plans of going away visit family. Gonna stay home and take Christmas off, then back at it.


Saw that on the news, looks like a mess! Been a hell of a year for Toronto. Flooded this summer and now rocked with an ice storm! I am glad it missed us. I am taking a much needed 2 weeks off then we are back at er. Stay safe out there!


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I will not say how beautiful it was here today,,,
> Jeff



Good.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We worked half day and paid 8 with a party and gifts and a raffle for the guys.
We took a company pic for our FB page because LA and Riverside did for theirs, 
It is 80 degrees and the family and I are heading to the MIL for dinner.
Merry Christmas guy's!!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I worked for 5 minutes this morning setting up a meeting time for a job on Friday , then I cooked dinner for tomorrow nite today ! ****ing nailed it ..... Merry Xmas all




stuffed toms the Turkies ass with sausage stuffing !


----------



## Zale

Merry X-mas and be safe.


----------



## mckeetree

I wasn't going to do a damn thing today or tomorrow except what I wanted to but ended up going out on two bids. I had about three too many last night so I am thinking about going against a long tradition of getting about 99% drunk Xmas eve night.


----------



## Reg

treeclimber101 said:


> I worked for 5 minutes this morning setting up a meeting time for a job on Friday , then I cooked dinner for tomorrow nite today ! ****ing nailed it ..... Merry Xmas all
> 
> 
> 
> stuffed toms the Turkies ass with sausage stuffing !



Looking good mate

I did some chopping before, thats about it.

Bad atmosphere last xmas....I dont want that again.

This year was better than last on the work front. No dry spell at all....and Im hoping I spent the right amount, work-related, as tax right-off. Last year I fukced that up good and proper.

I had a thought to add to that other thread 'This is AS' by masterblaster, but for the same reason I'll put it here instead. That I can breeze in at AS, have a couple laughs, and breeze out again, and nobody gives a $hit. No strings, no pressure. Cool

Some clips from BC. I had it playing at the recent TcI expo. Thought it good enough for youtube there after. Have a good one boys.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Very nice job on the vid REG!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Me and Bixler taking out 6 Ponderosa pines near structures...Im in orange shirt, Bixler in hi-viz green shirt...enjoy bucket babies! lol

Merry X-mas

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/-i7ThPjnyUI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

If you have a rope in it why are you pounding wedges?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> you got serious issues man-seek help soon or cash in before you are in the news


 

Really? You think another nutjob with a machine gun is news-worthy? Seems old hat to me.

I was watching a couple episodes about serial killers on TV last night... I am going back to my shrink before its to late.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If you have a rope in it why are you pounding wedges?



I'm thinking woodsgirl likes a good pounding. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I wasn't going to do a damn thing today or tomorrow except what I wanted to but ended up going out on two bids. I had about three too many last night so I am thinking about going against a long tradition of getting about 99% drunk Xmas eve night.



I got your back, old man!! Lol


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If you have a rope in it why are you pounding wedges?


 The Dan, if you dont know why, then you should get out of tree service and become a Walmart greeter, just saying  lol


----------



## tree MDS

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> The Dan, if you dont know why, then you should get out of tree service and become a Walmart greeter, just saying  lol



I think what the Dan is saying, is that if you got rope in it, you shouldn't need all the wedging drama. You should have faith in your rigging. Unless of course you only have a dirty petule wearing hippy in flip flops on the rope. Just my take..


----------



## tree MDS

Of course I got bored and skipped the vid after a couple mins. Lol.

Regs was cool though..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> The Dan, if you dont know why, then you should get out of tree service and become a Walmart greeter, just saying  lol




Well I was trying to give peace a chance cause what I originally was going to say was PUT THE ****ING HAMMER DOWN AND CUT THE ****ING THING ALLREADY !

I mean there's yer rope, there's yer notch - what else could you possibly need? A latte?


I have a couple feller buddies I work with on occasion and its always the hammer and wedges with them. From what I have seen its a waste of time and energy. I have asked them why they do it, most have said " habit". I see Reg do it so I wonder.

Now before you get all uppity please keep in mind I have notched and pulled over some huge trees all by myself. No one around for miles. Been doing it for years and years .Backleaners too. So I ask you. And what do you do?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And Hell, you should be a Walmart greeter cause you can't punctuate properly.


----------



## Reg

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well I was trying to give peace a chance cause what I originally was going to say was PUT THE ****ING HAMMER DOWN AND CUT THE ****ING THING ALLREADY !
> 
> I mean there's yer rope, there's yer notch - what else could you possibly need? A latte?
> 
> 
> I have a couple feller buddies I work with on occasion and its always the hammer and wedges with them. From what I have seen its a waste of time and energy. I have asked them why they do it, most have said " habit". I see Reg do it so I wonder.
> 
> Now before you get all uppity please keep in mind I have notched and pulled over some huge trees all by myself. No one around for miles. Been doing it for years and years .Backleaners too. So I ask you. And what do you do?



Back leaners and any kind of light duty machine pulls, its never a bad idea to tap in a wedge as a failsafe. With that in mind it really ought to be in that order....the rigging does the majority of the work while the wedges back up the tree. Would seem a little wasteful to be pounding wedges while having the pull-line redundant. The pull-line is (once its in place) is way more effective after all.

Danno, peace. Live it.


----------



## formationrx




----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

formationrx said:


>



That's got to be one of arboristsite members lil


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
80 degrees and sunny, hanging at Nana's,,Got home about an hour ago. 
I am a little upset,, guess why,,
Those of you who have seen the pic on FB can chime in.
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Merry Christmas to all of you tree huggers and hacks and everybody in between 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> 80 degrees and sunny, hanging at Nana's,,Got home about an hour ago.
> I am a little upset,, guess why,,
> Those of you who have seen the pic on FB can chime in.
> Jeff


Nice jeff. Roflmao. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nice Reg!, the shot at 2:41, epic level chit, good aim! Loved the music!


----------



## Blakesmaster

In laws are coming soon. Should have bought more liquor.


----------



## tree MDS

Waiting for my brain to wake up. Ouch.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> In laws are coming soon. Should have bought more liquor.


Gwtting ready to go to the inlaws. Oh joy. Wish I had alcohol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Pig

Merry Christmas All!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Merry Christmas assholes.


----------



## treeman75

At the inlaws right now


----------



## Reg

Merry Christmas guys. Kid happy, wife seems so too. So far so good then. No friends, so no guests here. Will watch the Grinch later with a large Scotch. And the kid.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yes, yes. Merry Christmas. My favorite present was a coffee mug that said DAD on it, brought tears to my eyes. Got some new camo - What else could a guy need?

Last night I dreamt I was horse farming with Mel Gibson and was really enjoying it til my kid jumped on me at 5 am.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Waiting for my brain to wake up. Ouch.




So have we all.


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> 80 degrees and sunny, hanging at Nana's,,Got home about an hour ago.
> I am a little upset,, guess why,,
> Those of you who have seen the pic on FB can chime in.
> Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So have we all.



Well, at least I'm in the right line of work. Lol


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 324079


Jeffi! you look like your in pain, your shin ok? lol merry xmas. buy me a plane ticket, I'm ready for the job interview!!


----------



## rbtree

Reg said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> I did some chopping before, thats about it.
> 
> Bad atmosphere last xmas....I dont want that again.
> 
> This year was better than last on the work front. No dry spell at all....and Im hoping I spent the right amount, work-related, as tax right-off. Last year I fukced that up good and proper.
> 
> I had a thought to add to that other thread 'This is AS' by masterblaster, but for the same reason I'll put it here instead. That I can breeze in at AS, have a couple laughs, and breeze out again, and nobody gives a $hit. No strings, no pressure. Cool
> 
> Some clips from BC. I had it playing at the recent TcI expo. Thought it good enough for youtube there after. Have a good one boys.





Great vid, Reg, and Merry XMAS to you and the gals..... 

At 4:00 is that a garry oak? It's way larger than any I saw in Victoria..... I notice the 6 parted block system..... pick looked to have a bit of weight. Nice how the operator rolled it away from you before he lifted it..


Wanna come down and climb this one.... past the skinny part. My new waistline precludes such stuff...that and my ovari....oh wait....


----------



## Blakesmaster

I'm officially done with kids and presents and dogs and in laws and cheer and smiles and ******** for the year. Gonna down this glass of cheap whiskey and watch Platoon at full volume till I pass out. Cheers.


----------



## rbtree

Merry XMASS, you cretins...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbtree/sets/72157628558052153/show


----------



## mckeetree

My bunch just all left out a little bit ago and I'm damn glad it's over for another year. My nephews and nieces won't make their kids mind and I'm surprised as hell only one thing got broke...but it was something my wife didn't want to get broke...too late now. We are thinking Key West for next Xmas...just the two of us.


----------



## rbtree

Reg said:


> Back leaners and any kind of light duty machine pulls, its never a bad idea to tap in a wedge as a failsafe. With that in mind it really ought to be in that order....the rigging does the majority of the work while the wedges back up the tree. Would seem a little wasteful to be pounding wedges while having the pull-line redundant. The pull-line is (once its in place) is way more effective after all.
> 
> Danno, peace. Live it.



A voice of sanity, logic, and reason from the man with the know- how.....
You stick around here, and I might actually have a reason to do so as well. Well, then there's Bix and guy who likes Black Oaks.......


----------



## rbtree

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Me and Bixler taking out 6 Ponderosa pines near structures...Im in orange shirt, Bixler in hi-viz green shirt...enjoy bucket babies! lol
> 
> Merry X-mas
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/-i7ThPjnyUI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Very nice, Mr Man of Black Oaks.....

I've seen it a while ago, posted elsewhere, on another friendly forum....

perhaps where redundancy is commended......


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Christmas dinner time... note the cleanly shaven monkey in the mirror.... I'm not happy about that...

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Little bit of Christmas cheer left. Little buddy all hyped on sugar and the pooped pup included. Happy holidays ya hateful sonsabitches.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Little bit of Christmas cheer left. Little buddy all hyped on sugar and the pooped pup included. Happy holidays ya hateful sonsabitches.



I don't know who you're calling hateful, *****, I got nothing but love this joyous holiday season!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I don't know who you're calling hateful, *****, I got nothing but love this joyous holiday season!!


Whatever you say, son...


----------



## NCTREE

Merry Christmas AS holes! It's been a long day, now i'm gonna eat some acid and trip out to rbtree's christmas lights.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I try to walk 5 miles every day through the neighborhood, and on today's walk I didn't see a single kid out playing with their new toys. That's weird...


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

MasterBlaster said:


> I try to walk 5 miles every day through the neighborhood, and on today's walk I didn't see a single kid out playing with their new toys. That's weird...


It's a different world,kinda scary 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## capetrees

Maybe Santa told the kids to avoid the weird guy that walks the neiborhood


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Maybe Santa told the kids to avoid the weird guy that walks the neiborhood



Lmao.. yeah, Santa issued a perp alert.


----------



## luckydad

Just uploaded Tapatalk. Learning how to put a picture up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Just uploaded Tapatalk. Learning how to put a picture up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice truck


----------



## luckydad

T


treeclimber101 said:


> That's a nice truck


Thanks it works out great in most places.


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> Just uploaded Tapatalk. Learning how to put a picture up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rearmount elevator, nice truck! Did I see that for sale on another forum?


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> Rearmount elevator, nice truck! Did I see that for sale on another forum?


No we bought this truck a year ago last month. We were trying to buy an altec unit from one guy and someone else slid in front of us so the guy put us onto this truck, and it worked out great. I have really enjoyed using it so far.


----------



## mckeetree

MasterBlaster said:


> I try to walk 5 miles every day through the neighborhood, and on today's walk I didn't see a single kid out playing with their new toys. That's weird...



Who's got time to walk around 5 miles? Rich ass.


----------



## Reg

rbtree said:


> Great vid, Reg, and Merry XMAS to you and the gals.....
> 
> At 4:00 is that a garry oak? It's way larger than any I saw in Victoria..... I notice the 6 parted block system..... pick looked to have a bit of weight. Nice how the operator rolled it away from you before he lifted it..
> 
> 
> Wanna come down and climb this one.... past the skinny part. My new waistline precludes such stuff...that and my ovari....oh wait....




That was an English oak Rog, in the video. Part of the TCi expo set I had running there. Thought it looked pretty cool so I left in. Those two pics were almost exactly the same weight, funnily enough. A little over 4 ton each. Since coming to BC I have done but 4 crane jobs in two and a half years. Different scene altogether, as you know.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It has been a really great year. 
The crew have the rest of the week off. A happy crew is a productive crew.
I will use this time to spend in the yard taking care of stuff before Monday,,
Jeff


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

1:58Am
Just hit the turnpike from the everglades. 
Went out and had some drinks after Christmas crap. Headed home now to burn one.
Haapy whatever you celebrate, I'll see y'all this afternoon.
Oh, STILL 78!
sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## sgreanbeans

u suck


----------



## squad143

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. It was nice to have a day off 
Back at ice storm clean up today. This mornings job




Just waiting for Mike and Joe to show up with the bucket truck and crane. Snowed last night. Roads are slick.


----------



## MasterBlaster

mckeetree said:


> Who's got time to walk around 5 miles?


 
It only takes 80 minutes and I don't do it if I've busted my butt that day.

Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I have to work today . Oh drab !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Replacing the rubber pads on my over the tire tracks on my skid loader. What a PITA. Gonna take me all day. Got 3 done and 51 more to go. Yay

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Doing some small removals in a trailer park and it sucks no room to put anything anywhere 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## rtsims

I plan on dropping off this food baby I have been packing around, crossfit at 10, then taking the little one to the pediatrician. She sat straight up in bed last night and projectile vomited all over her mom and the bed. No work lined up till the new year.
I wish all of you the best in 2014!


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Doing some small removals in a trailer park and it sucks no room to put anything anywhere
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Must be nice working so close too home ! JK


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Must be nice working so close too home ! JK


"I have a potty mouth" **** HEAD LOL!


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> "I have a potty mouth" **** HEAD LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


I knew that was coming !


----------



## Zale

SecondGenMonkey said:


> 1:58Am
> Just hit the turnpike from the everglades.
> Went out and had some drinks after Christmas crap. Headed home now to burn one.
> Haapy whatever you celebrate, I'll see y'all this afternoon.
> Oh, STILL 78!
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.




I thought you said you don't smoke due to your insurance. Don't inhale?


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> I thought you said you don't smoke due to your insurance. Don't inhale?


I know a lot of guys who don't inhale , my insurance has never asked !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Not gonna be doing much for a month. Same deal every year, things pretty much die out until Feb. It's only an issue if I get hurt at work.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well I was trying to give peace a chance cause what I originally was going to say was PUT THE ****ING HAMMER DOWN AND CUT THE ****ING THING ALLREADY !
> 
> I mean there's yer rope, there's yer notch - what else could you possibly need? A latte?
> 
> 
> I have a couple feller buddies I work with on occasion and its always the hammer and wedges with them. From what I have seen its a waste of time and energy. I have asked them why they do it, most have said " habit". I see Reg do it so I wonder.
> 
> Now before you get all uppity please keep in mind I have notched and pulled over some huge trees all by myself. No one around for miles. Been doing it for years and years .Backleaners too. So I ask you. And what do you do?


 
Danno Lil' buddy,
yep, wedges are extra measure of security, keeps tree from setting back on bar, like this back leaner tree.
I dont like to much tension on pull rope, theres already a chance of barber chair if to Much tension on back leaner.

Wedges are your friend little guy


----------



## mckeetree

MasterBlaster said:


> It only takes 80 minutes and I don't do it if I've busted my butt that day.
> 
> Thanks for asking!!!



It would probably take my fat ass two hours or more.


----------



## NCTREE

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Danno Lil' buddy,
> yep, wedges are extra measure of security, keeps tree from setting back on bar, like this back leaner tree.
> I dont like to much tension on pull rope, theres already a chance of barber chair if to Much tension on back leaner.
> 
> Wedges are your friend little guy


Twat Twat?


----------



## NCTREE

Farted around today,went to the Deutz dealer and picked up some filters for the stumpy. While I was there I priced a new engine just in case I ever need one, $5500 bucks not as bad as I thought. The salesman gave me a price to rebuild it $4500. I think for the extra grand I'd rather have a new engine.


----------



## MasterBlaster

mckeetree said:


> It would probably take my fat ass two hours or more.


 
Hey, as long as you do it, that's all that matters! Burn those calories!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> Danno Lil' buddy,
> yep, wedges are extra measure of security, keeps tree from setting back on bar, like this back leaner tree.
> I dont like to much tension on pull rope, theres already a chance of barber chair if to Much tension on back leaner.
> 
> Wedges are your friend little guy




I don't have any... friends or wedges - both seem like to much work.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't have any... friends or wedges - both seem like to much work.


 I'll be your huckleberry

Doc Holliday


----------



## pdqdl

I spent the day buying and transferring fuel...at $2.65/gallon for diesel, I couldn't pass up the deal.

Loaded my 300 gallon fuel tank into the crane truck (a dinky little 12k kboom), then spent the whole day filling it up with two pumps at once, then driving across the street to pump it out into all my other collection of tanks. In the end, I bought somewhere close to 1000 gallons. All my trucks, and all my fuel tanks are now full.

It looks like the merchant across the street priced his diesel fuel wrong. The sign says $3.659, but the pumps were coming in at $2.659. I would not have taken advantage of the mistake, but the cheap little [middle eastern foreigner expletive deleted] cheated me out of $600.00 many years ago. He ordered tree removal services, then refused to pay me for no other reason than he thinks my trucks are responsible for his broken sidewalks just because we park next to them. I also posted the stupidly low price on GasBuddy.com. I figure I got my money back with interest, and the extra posting was for punitive damages.

The lowest price in the area is 3.599/gallon, so I was saving a bunch of money.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> I'll be your huckleberry
> 
> Doc Holliday



I don't recall ever being this terrified in my life!


----------



## mckeetree

**** in your pants much? I just got up to come inside and good lord...couldn't hold it. Had to go clean up. I feel a llittle fever too. I guess I got that 24 hour that is going around.


----------



## squad143

Some pics from the last few days (except Christmas..... Family time ) 

I


----------



## squad143

Couple more





The hydro wires are further away than they appear.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mckeetree said:


> **** in your pants much? I just got up to come inside and good lord...couldn't hold it. Had to go clean up. I feel a llittle fever too. I guess I got that 24 hour that is going around.


Over share!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

squad143 said:


> Some pics from the last few days (except Christmas..... Family time ) View attachment 324357
> View attachment 324358
> IView attachment 324356
> View attachment 324355
> View attachment 324354


 Wow, We're 1.5 Hrs SW Had no issues at all! Good work there Squad!


----------



## capetrees

mckeetree said:


> **** in your pants much? I just got up to come inside and good lord...couldn't hold it. Had to go clean up. I feel a llittle fever too. I guess I got that 24 hour that is going around.


 

TMI!! TMI!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

mckeetree said:


> **** in your pants much? I just got up to come inside and good lord...couldn't hold it. Had to go clean up. I feel a llittle fever too. I guess I got that 24 hour that is going around.


Saw on the news h1n1 is making a comeback in Texas. Thanks for the update!


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> Saw on the news h1n1 is making a comeback in Texas. Thanks for the update!



I don't think it's the flu...yet. Did the immodium thing and seem OK now but had a ruff night. Wish I could stay home but not today.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Kind of like this?





Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## mckeetree

KenJax Tree said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb





Not quite that dramatic.


----------



## treeman75

I woke up yesterday with the flu and having the same problem as mckee except I didnt chit myself. I had a rough day yesterday and last night really sucked. I think its a little better this morning but still not good anough to go to work and its going to be 55 out today.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

No work. Pretty much don't expect any for a while.
Headed down to do some repairs on my grandfather's car and dads computer. Might take a swim in the canal but that's as exciting as I expect today to get.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> I woke up yesterday with the flu and having the same problem as mckee except I didnt chit myself. I had a rough day yesterday and last night really sucked. I think its a little better this morning but still not good anough to go to work and its going to be 55 out today.


 

Yeah, I still feel pretty rough myself. Dizzy, stomach cramps. Back hurts like hell but that is pretty normal for me. Wish I could have stayed home but I made it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Awesome **** http://view.break.com/2555756


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Awesome **** http://view.break.com/2555756


Slayer makes everything better!


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeman75

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, I still feel pretty rough myself. Dizzy, stomach cramps. Back hurts like hell but that is pretty normal for me. Wish I could have stayed home but I made it.


Ya, same here. I sure hope im better tomarrow, I dont know how much more my ass can take. The plus side is that im on a good start on loosing weight, lost 6-7 pounds so im under 200.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Ya, same here. I sure hope im better tomarrow, I dont know how much more my ass can take. The plus side is that im on a good start on loosing weight, lost 6-7 pounds so im under 200.



I've had a nasty cold the last four or five days. My nostrils are dry and red. pretty miserable, but from what you guys are saying, things could be a lot worse. Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> I've had a nasty cold the last four or five days. My nostrils are dry and red. pretty miserable, but from what you guys are saying, things could be a lot worse. Lol



Yeah your ass could be all red.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## luckydad

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah your ass could be all red.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


Now that's funny !!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and pruned a nice big bur oak, met the HO's smokin hot college aged daughter who wanted to wear spandex tights and a half shirt while BSing in the foyer, waiting on the check. She was a very nice pleasant young lady and I could have stayed and talked all day with her, I have no idea what we talked about while I was there, but I am sure it was a nice conversation. Supposed to be 38 today, hope it melts the rest of the ice off the trees, some are still coated with a 1/8th inch layer.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out and pruned a nice big bur oak, met the HO's smokin hot college aged daughter who wanted to wear spandex tights and a half shirt while BSing in the foyer, waiting on the check. She was a very nice pleasant young lady and I could have stayed and talked all day with her, I have no idea what we talked about while I was there, but I am sure it was a nice conversation. Supposed to be 38 today, hope it melts the rest of the ice off the trees, some are still coated with a 1/8th inch layer.


Yoga pants aren't even fair ! I mean I've seen some pretty beat up asses look nice in yoga pants ! It's like you know there is just about less then a 32ths of fabric between you and a bare ass. And for some reason it just makes me wanna grab it ! LOL


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Yoga pants aren't even fair ! I mean I've seen some pretty beat up asses look nice in yoga pants ! It's like you know there is just about less then a 32ths of fabric between you and a bare ass. And for some reason it just makes me wanna grab it ! LOL


Bunch of dirty old men


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Bunch of dirty old men
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Ummmm I'm only 36 and I got a smoking hot wife who likes to pop around in them so when she gets grabbed up or creeped on she can figure out why !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Got a new samsung galaxy s3. Plan on sitting around playing with it all day.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Got a new samsung galaxy s3. Plan on sitting around playing with it all day.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk



Gross!,,,,
Jeff


----------



## squad143

[email protected] said:


> Wow, We're 1.5 Hrs SW Had no issues at all! Good work there Squad!



Ya, it was pretty much concentrated around the Golden Horseshoe and along the 401 toe the east. Apparently Brampton got hammered pretty good. In Toronto, some areas were worse than others. Usually December is pretty quiet. Not this year. Thanks to the ice storm, we're swamped.

Worked a 24 hr shift at the firehall yesterday and was busy. More ice storm tree work today and another 24 hr shift at the firehall tomorrow. Needless to say I'm going to bed soon. Taking a few days off around New Years, then trying to catch up on more storm work.


----------



## squad143

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Bunch of dirty old men
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.



Mmmmmmmm spandex yoga pants.

They wear it so guys will look.

The girls can't control who looks, so if you don't want me looking......... cover up


----------



## treesmith

We were working in the sticks several weeks ago, on the way back from lunch in town a girl(college age) was washing her car where we turn off. Hot day, she's wearing a shortish skirt, skimpy top and standing with her back to us. She turned her head and looked at us for a good few seconds(two tanned tree blokes in vests) then bent fully over and started washing the lowest point she could reach. I think the boss nearly ditched us on both sides of the track but I wasn't really paying attention


----------



## mckeetree

squad143 said:


> Ya, it was pretty much concentrated around the Golden Horseshoe and along the 401 toe the east. Apparently Brampton got hammered pretty good. In Toronto, some areas were worse than others. Usually December is pretty quiet. Not this year. Thanks to the ice storm, we're swamped.
> 
> Worked a 24 hr shift at the firehall yesterday and was busy. More ice storm tree work today and another 24 hr shift at the firehall tomorrow. Needless to say I'm going to bed soon. Taking a few days off around New Years, then trying to catch up on more storm work.



I guess it's the same everywhere...full time tree guys having to put up with part time fireman tree guys. I am so sick of this business.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I guess it's the same everywhere...full time tree guys having to put up with part time fireman tree guys. I am so sick of this business.



Lol.. cheer up, poopy pants!! Sorry, couldn't resist..


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. cheer up, poopy pants!! Sorry, couldn't resist..



Ha ha ha. Really funny.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Ha ha ha. Really funny.



Our resident fireman treeguy bought himself a cheepo crane within the last year or so. I do feel the pain.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Our resident fireman treeguy bought himself a cheepo crane within the last year or so. I do feel the pain.


How's he pay for a crane if he's that cheap .


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Our resident fireman treeguy bought himself a cheepo crane within the last year or so. I do feel the pain.



Let me have your tax money to pay my salary then I'm going out to compete against you and make it a little harder for you to make a living.


----------



## treeclimber101

If a guy kicks your ass with work how is it his fault ? I mean if you don't like the way things are going then ****ing take that **** back . Just saying


----------



## tree MDS

I don't even really care anymore. This is just a hobby to keep beer on the table. That said, I plan on giving it hell next year. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I don't even really care anymore. This is just a hobby to keep beer on the table. That said, I plan on giving it hell next year. lol


**** it right ... It's better to have that attitude if the people want me to work for them they will call , ******* it's been 15 years if I can't support myself after 15 years then I'm the jackass not the guy running around trying to cut his own way , I mean if I lose a job that I actually wanted it bothers me bad then after that I look at myself not that the other guy , there's guys here who will do a 2400 tree for 800 bucks , if I really wanted to be a prickface I could do it for 400 bucks work for free and gas money for the truck a couple Hundo for a helper , I mean how bad you wanna tear someone's ass up ? Me is rather sit on a boat or go riding then work all day for a pack of cigarettes


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> If a guy kicks your ass with work how is it his fault ? I mean if you don't like the way things are going then ****ing take that **** back . Just saying



Well, yeah, I know where you are coming from but I was just saying. I still think it kinda sucks to pay public employees salaries then have to compete against them...and I'm not the only one that feels that way. Like I said...just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Well, yeah, I know where you are coming from but I was just saying. I still think it kinda sucks to pay public employees salaries then have to compete against them...and I'm not the only one that feels that way. Like I said...just saying.


Yea I know it sucks ! I decided to go balls deep into work this year and really go after more things are starting to turn here now


----------



## NCTREE

mckeetree said:


> Well, yeah, I know where you are coming from but I was just saying. I still think it kinda sucks to pay public employees salaries then have to compete against them...and I'm not the only one that feels that way. Like I said...just saying.


that does kind of suck


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Well, yeah, I know where you are coming from but I was just saying. I still think it kinda sucks to pay public employees salaries then have to compete against them...and I'm not the only one that feels that way. Like I said...just saying.



Its also easy to be all "live and let live" about things when it's going your way. I'm guessing we might hear a different tune if the mortgage wasn't getting paid on time, and the repo man was searching for equipment, etc.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I mean if I lose a job that I actually wanted it bothers me bad then after that I look at myself not that the other guy




Around here I look at myself, then the other guy. Then I look I look at the ****ed up system we have here that allows the other guy to even be in business...things like why doesn't everybody here have to carry comp or why is an illegal alien in business.


----------



## treeclimber101

If tree jobs are being lost and it takes me until the repo man shows up or I lose my house. .... Well again that's on me. ! ***** tough here believe me and I have. 2 kids young kids.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Around here I look at myself, then the other guy. Then I look I look at the ****ed up system we have here that allows the other guy to even be in business...things like why doesn't everybody here have to carry comp or why is an illegal alien in business.


Well I learned along time ago that the only guys who suffer are the ones that go legit ! I wish that someone would care about that. My take is there too lazy to go after them .... So they **** with the guys who come to them ........ Us


----------



## mckeetree

I guess to tell the truth it never really bothered me to lose a job I really wanted to a legitimate business that wasn't some ****ed up deal.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Well I learned along time ago that the only guys who suffer are the ones that go legit ! I wish that someone would care about that. My take is there too lazy to go after them .... So they **** with the guys who come to them ........ Us



Bingo.


----------



## teamtree

mckeetree said:


> Around here I look at myself, then the other guy. Then I look I look at the ****ed up system we have here that allows the other guy to even be in business...things like why doesn't everybody here have to carry comp or why is an illegal alien in business.



I feel for you, but that is where our country is headed....backwards. If it is as bad as you say...you need to move elsewhere or do somehting else.


----------



## mckeetree

teamtree said:


> I feel for you, but that is where our country is headed....backwards. If it is as bad as you say...you need to move elsewhere or do somehting else.



It is as bad as I say. We are the only tree outfit in our county that carries any sort of accident coverage for their employees. Should matter to a lot of people you would think? It doesn't. Not anymore. There is a shitload of folks out there now that don't give a ding dong damn if you even have contractor's liability. It hasn't always been like that. And the Mexican problem...my God man, that deal is off the freakin hook in these parts. If I was going to stay in this business for another 12+ years I would for sure think about somewhere else...but I'm not staying in it that long. I doubt even eight more years...if my ass lives that long.


----------



## treeman75

So your the only one that has WC in Dallas?, I dont think so. Who gets the gigs where you need to show proof of WC? I still believe its all in how you market your self. You cant tell me with the millions of people around Dallas you cant market your business and do good.


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> So your the only one that has WC in Dallas?, I dont think so. Who gets the gigs where you need to show proof of WC? I still believe its all in how you market your self. You cant tell me with the millions of people around Dallas you cant market your business and do good.



I am in Kaufman county just east of Dallas. I put Dallas on my location because this is a more or less rural spot right where I am and Dallas is the closest thing of any size. Oh, I know plenty of tree services in Dallas with WC. I wouldn't try to blow that smoke up your ass. But as far as I know, we are the only tree service with WC in Kaufman, Henderson or Van Zandt county Texas. And don't get me wrong...this used to be a good market right here at home. I used to say keep your **** tight, keep your work right, don't let your prices get out of sight and you will rest easy tonight. That worked for my first 20 years.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I am in Kaufman county just east of Dallas. I put Dallas on my location because this is a more or less rural spot right where I am and Dallas is the closest thing of any size. Oh, I know plenty of tree services in Dallas with WC. I wouldn't try to blow that smoke up your ass. But as far as I know, we are the only tree service with WC in Kaufman, Henderson or Van Zandt county Texas. And don't get me wrong...this used to be a good market right here at home. I used to say keep your **** tight, keep your work right, don't let your prices get out of sight and you will rest easy tonight. That worked for my first 20 years.



Hello real world!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Hello real world!
> Jeff



Jeff, Jeff, Jeff...I have probably been saying hello to the real world a lot longer than you have even though we are the same age.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Well, yeah, I know where you are coming from but I was just saying. I still think it kinda sucks to pay public employees salaries then have to compete against them...and I'm not the only one that feels that way. Like I said...just saying.



It sucks even more if those public employees are out on tdi. My buddy works in the town poop plant and tells me stories all the time of politicians 'cousins' getting a town or state job and then immediately going out on tdi for a phantom shoulder injury.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Its that way all over. And this has been covered several times, but, it is a major issue. So it deserves the attention. I do everything above board, and it can be a struggle. Then I turn and look over at a notorious hack, the whole family is notorious and are constantly getting arrested for drugs, burglary, drunk driving..all of it. But yet, dude has all kinds of new equipment, 2 shops and is seen all over doing work. They are horrible at it and I get rescue calls about them. They tear stuff up, cut down the wrong trees, rip people off, but nothing is done. Get sent video texts of them climbing while drunk, throwing up on the HOs roof. Like said above, when they are connected to someone at the city, nothing is done. We always say, do the good work and your rep will carry u, not always true. When ya can open up the phone book, and see 100 services, you may call 10 and all 10 are hacks, well, ya pick the best looking hacks add,thinking you are getting a pro because the phone book says they are Arborist and have all this bogus info on their add claiming to be the best. Until city's start to regulate who operates, advertisers have some sort of rules against false advertisement, it will always be this way. This is why I try to educate all my clients, so they can pass the word. But your right, most people really dont care, they just want it done for as cheap as possible, for most, trees are a nuisance and any money spent on them is a waste, that could have been a new 50" 3D TV.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going back out to finish that prune that I stopped. Ice is all gone, so it should be a easy day............should be.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Went to the movies with my wife last nite and seen wolf on Wall Street ,and I was surprised,it was a good flick. Today I will be pruning more White Pines.


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Went to the movies with my wife last nite and seen wolf on Wall Street ,and I was surprised,it was a good flick. Today I will be pruning more White Pines.
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Did you do the popcorn trick ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Did you do the popcorn trick ?


The popcorn trick?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> The popcorn trick?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yea , you cut a hole in the bottom of the popcorn box stick your **** in it and sit it on your lap !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No thats funny!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Did you do the popcorn trick ?


Yeah,but man got a little salt in my dik hole ooouch ! Lol


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah,but man got a little salt in my dik hole ooouch ! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Rookie !


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Lining up work yesterday, all for February 1-14.... as usual. Lol.
I get to sit in the office and go over the books today. Yay.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Things are pretty much dying off here. I have 2 jobs on the table, and the phone is silent. Better than last year though. Last Dec-Jan I didn't land a single job and was framing houses on the side. Its scary sometimes but I have learned to be frugal this time of year. I get jealous of one of the local big outfits. I drive by there yard at least once a day and the majority of there fleet is out. They run 12 crews, 7 buckets and have 6-7 chip trucks, and there all towing BC 1500's. 2014 im going to try real hard to land some commercial accounts. Its all good though, im done whining!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

rtsims said:


> Things are pretty much dying off here. I have 2 jobs on the table, and the phone is silent. Better than last year though. Last Dec-Jan I didn't land a single job and was framing houses on the side. Its scary sometimes but I have learned to be frugal this time of year. I get jealous of one of the local big outfits. I drive by there yard at least once a day and the majority of there fleet is out. They run 12 crews, 7 buckets and have 6-7 chip trucks, and there all towing BC 1500's. 2014 im going to try real hard to land some commercial accounts. Its all good though, im done whining!


My phones been silent since mid November. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Things are pretty much dying off here. I have 2 jobs on the table, and the phone is silent. Better than last year though. Last Dec-Jan I didn't land a single job and was framing houses on the side. Its scary sometimes but I have learned to be frugal this time of year. I get jealous of one of the local big outfits. I drive by there yard at least once a day and the majority of there fleet is out. They run 12 crews, 7 buckets and have 6-7 chip trucks, and there all towing BC 1500's. 2014 im going to try real hard to land some commercial accounts. Its all good though, im done whining!


I feel ya , I have always shied away from commercial work but without I would have been homeless along time ago , that's basically all I have for the winter , I will do 200 res. estimates in the next 2 months that will end with " Ed that sounds great as soon as our taxes are done I will schedule , you don't get to busy then do you ? " what I shoulda done is gone in to heating/ AC work they find the money real damn quick when the kids are shivering or the dog is sweating !


----------



## treeclimber101

While I'm on my customer rant I my as well just throw out there if you can't afford Xmas presents don't ****ing guilt me into it , I did a job a few weeks ago and as the guy wrote the check he said man I guess the kids are gonna have a light Xmas this year . I wanted to choke the guy , then to top it all off I had to sidestep his range rover and watch out for dog **** piles from his 1000.00 boxer ! ****ing people make me nuts .....


----------



## rtsims

Yeah, I've been working on my "networking". Trying to get my name out there and trying to figure out how to land some commercial gigs. It's not my strong point to say the least. What commercial avenues do you guys find to be the best? I'm not trying to get rich but I need some fillers to keep the guys working.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> Yeah, I've been working on my "networking". Trying to get my name out there and trying to figure out how to land some commercial gigs. It's not my strong point to say the least. What commercial avenues do you guys find to be the best? I'm not trying to get rich but I need some fillers to keep the guys working.


I walk right in or call management offices drop off some cards maybe trim a few trees at a decent price and then make periodic stops and walk the grounds . I find that works in most cases , I find after you've established that groundwork with them they will start with emails and some bid packages , it takes along time for approvals however once that ball starts rolling it never really stops . I will say that don't expect home runs it's winter work , I just got a 28k job that will take all month , I teamed up with the scaper who referred me and split it right down the middle he supplies the workers and 2 dumps I do all the cutting and actual tree work so I will get a check every ten days for my equip rental and my labor so 14K for just over 3 weeks of work and hey the truck and chipper are just sitting there anywho so why not !


----------



## treeclimber101

They also like feeling like they are getting free **** , when I'm there I will find something that I can sell as a extra for free , so if I'm taking out a tree behind building 14 I will trim 2 trees they didn't mention but I can teach with the truck . Believe me they remember that **** . Alittle smoozing !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> They also like feeling like they are getting free **** , when I'm there I will find something that I can sell as a extra for free , so if I'm taking out a tree behind building 14 I will trim 2 trees they didn't mention but I can teach with the truck . Believe me they remember that **** . Alittle smoozing !


That's a double edge sword,yeah they remember that chit but after a while they start expecting free chit.


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That's a double edge sword,yeah they remember that chit but after a while they start expecting free chit.
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Well that's the joy of being a salesman you have to know how to do your job , you lose a few bucks here and try like hell to make it up somewhere else


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Well that's the joy of being a salesman you have to know how to do your job , you lose a few bucks here and try like hell to make it up somewhere else


True dat 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## squad143

mckeetree said:


> Well, yeah, I know where you are coming from but I was just saying. I still think it kinda sucks to pay public employees salaries then have to compete against them...and I'm not the only one that feels that way. Like I said...just saying.



The taxpayers pay my salary for the 42 hrs a week I work. What I do on my time off has nothing to do with anybody as long as I'm not doing anything illegal and as long as it doesn't effect my ability to do the job the taxpayers pay me to do.

I'm a legit company. Registered as a business, fully insured, pay my taxes, register my vehicles, licences, commercial vehicle fees, TCIA member, the whole shebang. Other companies are not competing against me as a public employee, but as another tree company. I've never hidden the fact of my municipal occupation. It's been listed on my profile since I came on this site. However, I don't flaunt the fact I'm a firefighter when I'm out as tree guy either. No Maltese stickers on my car, no firefighter t-shirts. I want my customers to see me as the professional tree guy that I am. I believe that I quote the going rate. I don't get them all... Far from it. I'm slowly building up my company so it has some worth, and not just for the equipment I acquire. If my son decides he doesn't want this line of work, at least he'll have a business to sell. Hard to sell a company that doesn't show anything on the books.
I understand your frustration mckeetree in trying to compete with illegals and companies working under the table when you're above board. 
Just wanted our members to know I'm not that guy.

Also, that's not my crane. It's my friend who has his own business that I work for in the winter when I shut things down. He is one of several tree companies that I network with (equipment, extra employees, jobs). No man is an island and I've found that in my markets, you're sometimes stronger when you work together.

I hope 2014 brings you more success.


----------



## treeman75

I believe if you have a positive attitude and are active with your community


treeclimber101 said:


> I walk right in or call management offices drop off some cards maybe trim a few trees at a decent price and then make periodic stops and walk the grounds . I find that works in most cases , I find after you've established that groundwork with them they will start with emails and some bid packages , it takes along time for approvals however once that ball starts rolling it never really stops . I will say that don't expect home runs it's winter work , I just got a 28k job that will take all month , I teamed up with the scaper who referred me and split it right down the middle he supplies the workers and 2 dumps I do all the cutting and actual tree work so I will get a check every ten days for my equip rental and my labor so 14K for just over 3 weeks of work and hey the truck and chipper are just sitting there anywho so why not !


That sounds like a good deal anytime of the year. If ya work 5 days a week its about 1k a day and sounds like not much for expences, better than a kick in the balls!


----------



## treeman75

I believe if you have a positive attitude and are active with your community


treeclimber101 said:


> I walk right in or call management offices drop off some cards maybe trim a few trees at a decent price and then make periodic stops and walk the grounds . I find that works in most cases , I find after you've established that groundwork with them they will start with emails and some bid packages , it takes along time for approvals however once that ball starts rolling it never really stops . I will say that don't expect home runs it's winter work , I just got a 28k job that will take all month , I teamed up with the scaper who referred me and split it right down the middle he supplies the workers and 2 dumps I do all the cutting and actual tree work so I will get a check every ten days for my equip rental and my labor so 14K for just over 3 weeks of work and hey the truck and chipper are just sitting there anywho so why not !


That sounds like a good deal anytime of the year. If ya work 5 days a week its about 1k a day and sounds like not much for expences, better than a kick in the balls!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I believe if you have a positive attitude and are active with your community
> 
> That sounds like a good deal anytime of the year. If ya work 5 days a week its about 1k a day and sounds like not much for expences, better than a kick in the balls!


I do wanna work now .. My thoughts are this area isn't shot at all I think the HOs try and pit one guy against with pricing , that being said commercial work suits me fine I am fine with it , I am seriously pursuing being a tree sub for large landscape companies I have 3 now I want another 3/4 good core companies and it's all completely legit they use me when they need and all I have to do is work.


----------



## treeman75

Dont know why it posted twice and the top post was from last night that I didnt finish or post.


----------



## mckeetree

squad143 said:


> The taxpayers pay my salary for the 42 hrs a week I work. What I do on my time off has nothing to do with anybody as long as I'm not doing anything illegal and as long as it doesn't effect my ability to do the job the taxpayers pay me to do.
> 
> I'm a legit company. Registered as a business, fully insured, pay my taxes, register my vehicles, licences, commercial vehicle fees, TCIA member, the whole shebang. Other companies are not competing against me as a public employee, but as another tree company. I've never hidden the fact of my municipal occupation. It's been listed on my profile since I came on this site. However, I don't flaunt the fact I'm a firefighter when I'm out as tree guy either. No Maltese stickers on my car, no firefighter t-shirts. I want my customers to see me as the professional tree guy that I am. I believe that I quote the going rate. I don't get them all... Far from it. I'm slowly building up my company so it has some worth, and not just for the equipment I acquire. If my son decides he doesn't want this line of work, at least he'll have a business to sell. Hard to sell a company that doesn't show anything on the books.
> I understand your frustration mckeetree in trying to compete with illegals and companies working under the table when you're above board.
> Just wanted our members to know I'm not that guy.
> 
> Also, that's not my crane. It's my friend who has his own business that I work for in the winter when I shut things down. He is one of several tree companies that I network with (equipment, extra employees, jobs). No man is an island and I've found that in my markets, you're sometimes stronger when you work together.
> 
> I hope 2014 brings you more success.




I just made an observation. Nothing personal against you. You are up there in Canada (so far from me you might as well be on the freaking North Pole, well, I guess you are not that far from it) so I really don't give a **** what you do.


----------



## treeman75

Dont know why it posted twice and the top post was from last night that I didnt finish or post.


----------



## treeman75

Hey 101 did ya get my PM


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> While I'm on my customer rant I my as well just throw out there if you can't afford Xmas presents don't ****ing guilt me into it , I did a job a few weeks ago and as the guy wrote the check he said man I guess the kids are gonna have a light Xmas this year . I wanted to choke the guy , then to top it all off I had to sidestep his range rover and watch out for dog **** piles from his 1000.00 boxer ! ****ing people make me nuts .....



Ohhh ya tell me about it!! **** that guy! I hear that all the time. I would have said ya I feel your pain, with the cost of fuel, insurance, comp, employees, and loans I can't afford to buy my family stuff for Christmas eaither. Both my chip and bucket truck are southern. No rust, chrome simulator rims and every Friday afternoon they get washed before the boys are off for the weekend. I worked hard to buy them and I like to keep em looking good. The bucket is an 02 and the chip truck is 99. I had a customer say to me once "holy smokes things must be good! look at these brand new trucks!!" I laughed and said they are both over 10 years old, I am just a tree guy I can't afford to buy brand new! People get me going too!! Assholes!!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

" The problem is all inside your head", I said to me
The answer is easy if you take it logically
I'd like to help you in your struggle to be free
There must be fifty ways to fell a tree

I said it really is my habit to intrude,
Furthermore, I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
I'll repeat myself at the risk of sounding crude
There must be fifty ways to fell a tree

You just put down the wedge, Reg
And hook it to the truck, Schmuck
You don't need no toy, Roy
Just drop the damn tree
No need to discuss much
Just cut it with the saw, Paul
And drop the damn tree.


Now the only name I could think of that rhymed with wedge was Reg so don't take it personally. There is absolutely no way I would actually be calling you a schmuck


So I drove up to work with one of my logger bubbers today in Lancaster Co. The first tree I zipped off the house without breaking any skylights but when it came to dropping the trunk here we went again with all that cutting and pounding and pulling on the rope with our hands til I was blue in the face.

Then I hucked myself up a couple little monsters til about 1:30 when I came down cause I was getting cranky and we needed to fell a poplar that was in the way of me finishing. It was felled in the direction of its lean and I thought this was going to be a quick thing but yet again Logger Bubbers is hammering with the wedges and working his chainsaw in the most vulgar of ways I ever seen. He was a-hammering and a-pounding for so long that I actually lost interest and hopped in my truck to eat organic granola bars and listen to my Paul Simon Cd. He was pounding them in and they were popping back out. I hope I am not that stubborn. He picked up his saw and I was thinking it was finally going to be over but instead he cut some bark off so the wedges would go in deeper.

There was another short spar standing there which I thought we should rig up nicely but before I knew it he's at it with the, well, you know, and we're at it with the, well, you know that too. He ended up pounding so hard and we were pulling so hard the thing chaired to the side and went towards the house. Of course if we had hooked it to the truck and made a normal, everyday, run of the mill notch and backcut that wouldn't have happened and if it did start to fall sideways I would have stomped the ****ing gas pedal and brought it down where it supposed to go.

But MAN! I was up some big tall oaks today and cutting long, heavy horizontals to which I wondered if I would ever see my kid again. Knocked out three which surprised me cause I have been sitting around eating and drinking since about a week and half ago.

Now sing with me:

Put down the wedge, Reg
Hook it to the truck, Buck
Cut it with the saw, Paul
Don't need to be mean, Bean
I gotta pee, Lee.

Reg, you better be singing cause if yer not that would hurt my feelings and I am very sensitive to that sort of thing. In fact you all had better be singing the ****ing song, don't let me find out you weren't. No joke and I am not drunk or anything.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

" The problem is all inside your head", I said to me
The answer is easy if you take it logically
I'd like to help you in your struggle to be free
There must be fifty ways to fell a tree

I said it really is my habit to intrude,
Furthermore, I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
I'll repeat myself at the risk of sounding crude
There must be fifty ways to fell a tree

You just put down the wedge, Reg
And hook it to the truck, Schmuck
You don't need no toy, Roy
Just drop the damn tree
No need to discuss much
Just cut it with the saw, Paul
And drop the damn tree.


 Now the only name I could think of that rhymed with wedge was Reg so don't take it personally. There is absolutely no way I would actually be calling you a schmuck


So I drove up to work with one of my logger bubbers today in Lancaster Co. The first tree I zipped off the house without breaking any skylights but when it came to dropping the trunk here we went again with all that cutting and pounding and pulling on the rope with our hands til I was blue in the face.

Then I hucked myself up a couple little monsters til about 1:30 when I came down cause I was getting cranky and we needed to fell a poplar that was in the way of me finishing. It was felled in the direction of its lean and I thought this was going to be a quick thing but yet again Logger Bubbers is hammering with the wedges and working his chainsaw in the most vulgar of ways I ever seen. He was a-hammering and a-pounding for so long that I actually lost interest and hopped in my truck to eat organic granola bars and listen to my Paul Simon Cd. He was pounding them in and they were popping back out. I hope I am not that stubborn. He picked up his saw and I was thinking it was finally going to be over but instead he cut some bark off so the wedges would go in deeper.

There was another short spar standing there which I thought we should rig up nicely but before I knew it he's at it with the, well, you know, and we're at it with the, well, you know that too. He ended up pounding so hard and we were pulling so hard the thing chaired to the side and went towards the house. Of course if we had hooked it to the truck and made a normal, everyday, run of the mill notch and backcut that wouldn't have happened and if it did start to fall sideways I would have stomped the ****ing gas pedal and brought it down where it supposed to go. 

But MAN! I was up some big tall oaks today and cutting long, heavy horizontals to which I wondered if I would ever see my kid again. Knocked out three which surprised me cause I have been sitting around eating and drinking since about a week and half ago.

Now sing with me:

Put down the wedge, Reg
Hook it to the truck, Buck
Cut it with the saw, Paul
I gotta pee, Lee.

Reg, you better be singing cause if yer not that would hurt my feelings and I am very sensitive to that sort of thing. No joke and I am not drunk or anything.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oak Savanna said:


> Ohhh ya tell me about it!! **** that guy! I hear that all the time. I would have said ya I feel your pain, with the cost of fuel, insurance, comp, employees, and loans I can't afford to buy my family stuff for Christmas eaither. Both my chip and bucket truck are southern. No rust, chrome simulator rims and every Friday afternoon they get washed before the boys are off for the weekend. I worked hard to buy them and I like to keep em looking good. The bucket is an 02 and the chip truck is 99. I had a customer say to me once "holy smokes things must be good! look at these brand new trucks!!" I laughed and said they are both over 10 years old, I am just a tree guy I can't afford to buy brand new! People get me going too!! Assholes!!!




I know, same hear but its with Porches.


treeclimber101 said:


> While I'm on my customer rant I my as well just throw out there if you can't afford Xmas presents don't ****ing guilt me into it , I did a job a few weeks ago and as the guy wrote the check he said man I guess the kids are gonna have a light Xmas this year . I wanted to choke the guy , then to top it all off I had to sidestep his range rover and watch out for dog **** piles from his 1000.00 boxer ! ****ing people make me nuts .....



I know, same here but with Porches.

And speaking of Firemen: How about that moonshiner dude on TV. Why hasn't he been arrested?


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I know, same hear but its with Porches.
> 
> 
> I know, same here but with Porches.
> 
> And speaking of Firemen: How about that moonshiner dude on TV. Why hasn't he been arrested?


The one dude is a tree guy ! He sucks at making moonshine . Him and the other guy with the chops and glasses has the dog named peaches or smooches


----------



## treeclimber101

Godzillas on


----------



## Oak Savanna

mckeetree said:


> I just made an observation. Nothing personal against you. You are up there in Canada (so far from me you might as well be on the freaking North Pole, well, I guess you are not that far from it) so I really don't give a **** what you do.


 I think what squad was trying to say is that he does everything legit and there are still hacks that under cut him. They are everywhere! The amount of factories closing around here its getting bad. You sit at any intersection in any town and watch how many mini vans go through in a day with a little shitty trailer and a shitty riding lawn mower, ladder, wild thing etc. They do decks, trim work, grass cutting, tree work etc and no one can compete with them. It's a joke. I spent 8 hours in a class room today with my guys updating WHMIS, fall arrest, chainsaw operators certificates, CPR/first aid, Ariel lift device training certification, chipper safety, traffic control certification etc. Do you think those assholes bother with that stuff? There are lots of other tree companies around me and I know non of them have that stuff and we do it every year cause its the law! Oh and I live 2 hours from squad and my igloo has running water and the Internet!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oak Savanna said:


> Ohhh ya tell me about it!! **** that guy! I hear that all the time. I would have said ya I feel your pain, with the cost of fuel, insurance, comp, employees, and loans I can't afford to buy my family stuff for Christmas eaither. Both my chip and bucket truck are southern. No rust, chrome simulator rims and every Friday afternoon they get washed before the boys are off for the weekend. I worked hard to buy them and I like to keep em looking good. The bucket is an 02 and the chip truck is 99. I had a customer say to me once "holy smokes things must be good! look at these brand new trucks!!" I laughed and said they are both over 10 years old, I am just a tree guy I can't afford to buy brand new! People get me going too!! Assholes!!!




I know, same hear but its with Porches.


treeclimber101 said:


> While I'm on my customer rant I my as well just throw out there if you can't afford Xmas presents don't ****ing guilt me into it , I did a job a few weeks ago and as the guy wrote the check he said man I guess the kids are gonna have a light Xmas this year . I wanted to choke the guy , then to top it all off I had to sidestep his range rover and watch out for dog **** piles from his 1000.00 boxer ! ****ing people make me nuts .....



I know, same here but with Porches.

And speaking of Firemen: How about that moonshiner dude on TV. Why hasn't he been arrested?


treeclimber101 said:


> The one dude is a tree guy ! He sucks at making moonshine . Him and the other guy with the chops and glasses has the dog named peaches or smooches



That guy is NOT a treeguy. No way, no how. I seent him in action making a travesty out of a little tree. Everything the guy touches turns to crap. The only thing he is good at is keeping those chops in order and he probably pays someone else to do it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oak Savanna said:


> Ohhh ya tell me about it!! **** that guy! I hear that all the time. I would have said ya I feel your pain, with the cost of fuel, insurance, comp, employees, and loans I can't afford to buy my family stuff for Christmas eaither. Both my chip and bucket truck are southern. No rust, chrome simulator rims and every Friday afternoon they get washed before the boys are off for the weekend. I worked hard to buy them and I like to keep em looking good. The bucket is an 02 and the chip truck is 99. I had a customer say to me once "holy smokes things must be good! look at these brand new trucks!!" I laughed and said they are both over 10 years old, I am just a tree guy I can't afford to buy brand new! People get me going too!! Assholes!!!




I know, same hear but its with Porches.


treeclimber101 said:


> While I'm on my customer rant I my as well just throw out there if you can't afford Xmas presents don't ****ing guilt me into it , I did a job a few weeks ago and as the guy wrote the check he said man I guess the kids are gonna have a light Xmas this year . I wanted to choke the guy , then to top it all off I had to sidestep his range rover and watch out for dog **** piles from his 1000.00 boxer ! ****ing people make me nuts .....



I know, same here but with Porches.

And speaking of Firemen: How about that moonshiner dude on TV. Why hasn't he been arrested?


treeclimber101 said:


> The one dude is a tree guy ! He sucks at making moonshine . Him and the other guy with the chops and glasses has the dog named peaches or smooches



That guy is NOT a treeguy. No way, no how. I seent him in action making a travesty out of a little tree. Everything the guy touches turns to crap. The only thing he is good at is keeping those chops in order and he probably pays someone else to do it.


----------



## rtsims

Is it because you've got a big cock Doc?
Or then again, is it because your a crazy man Dan?
Or maybe its because you've thrown back about 10 Ben?

Regardless, you make me laugh my ass off when I read the stuff you post, and then repost, and then post again.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I know, same hear but its with Porches.
> 
> 
> I know, same here but with Porches.
> 
> And speaking of Firemen: How about that moonshiner dude on TV. Why hasn't he been arrested?
> 
> 
> That guy is NOT a treeguy. No way, no how. I seent him in action making a travesty out of a little tree. Everything the guy touches turns to crap. The only thing he is good at is keeping those chops in order and he probably pays someone else to do it.


You see what that says DR protein !?!??! Lumberjack


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I know, same hear but its with Porches.
> 
> 
> I know, same here but with Porches.
> 
> And speaking of Firemen: How about that moonshiner dude on TV. Why hasn't he been arrested?
> 
> 
> That guy is NOT a treeguy. No way, no how. I seent him in action making a travesty out of a little tree. Everything the guy touches turns to crap. The only thing he is good at is keeping those chops in order and he probably pays someone else to do it.


You see what that says DR protein !?!??! Lumberjack


----------



## pdqdl

You guys have chainsaw operators certificates? Really? Around here, I am lucky to find someone with a drivers license. I don't think you could buy training for a "chainsaw operators certificate" in Kansas City even if you won the lottery.

America (the United States of, that is)...The land of the free, and home of the brave. Brave enough to do things without proper training, and free to make stupid choices. At least it was a few years back...


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I know, same hear but its with Porches.
> 
> 
> I know, same here but with Porches.
> 
> And speaking of Firemen: How about that moonshiner dude on TV. Why hasn't he been arrested?
> 
> 
> That guy is NOT a treeguy. No way, no how. I seent him in action making a travesty out of a little tree. Everything the guy touches turns to crap. The only thing he is good at is keeping those chops in order and he probably pays someone else to do it.


You see what that says DR protein !?!??! Lumberjack


----------



## treeclimber101

Wtf is posting 3****ing xs for ?


----------



## Oak Savanna

rtsims said:


> Yeah, I've been working on my "networking". Trying to get my name out there and trying to figure out how to land some commercial gigs. It's not my strong point to say the least. What commercial avenues do you guys find to be the best? I'm not trying to get rich but I need some fillers to keep the guys working.



I usually get 2-8 calls a day in the summer. Middle of December - mid feb I get very few. Things are go go go 7 days a week in the summer I look forward to a Couple months of freezing, snowing and blowing weather off. I go over all the equipment, up date safety certifications with my guys, and try and go far south to an island where my phone doesn't work for a week or two. What I do is drop in and chat with local business' guys like contractors that need lot clearing for new houses, landscapers that need tree work done for their clients etc. flip em a hat and a card and shoot the **** and tell em you will refer them for landscape work and they can try you for tree work. One hand washes the other. I probably do tree work for half a dozen landscapers in my area and at least half a dozen contractors. I do all the tree work for the town and highway departments for local townships. A few years ago I put together a nice little portfolio with company name and info, insurance and comp certificates, list of equipment and photocopies of all of my guys records of training and certifications etc. Went to the head boss at the county highway department introduced myself, showed him the portfolio and told him it was his to keep. Thanked him for his time, told him I look forward to hearing from him, shook his hand and left. He called 2 weeks later and said we were more legit then the company they had used in the past and that they had a pile of dead ash for us along the road side and wanted to know when we could get at it. Try yellow pages, a website, maybe put a sign up on a busy road in town, put your trucks in local parades etc. Things will pick up as time goes on. I know it sucks when you go to the mail box and its all bills and No cheques for a month or 2. No one is thinking about tree work near Christmas and after Christmas when the visa bill comes in the mail. I had the kitesurfing gear packed and was about to book a plane ticket to Barbados and the phone rang. I bid on a job a month ago, approx 1100 trees along 25km of road. Gravel road with very little traffic. I got the job. Some trees are 6"dbh and some are 3'. Flop em in the ditch, chip the brush, leave the log for the log truck and off to the next one. Gonna be busy this winter by the looks of things. Hopefully it doesn't snow like a b*tch! Things will pick up for ya! Take care and stay safe.


----------



## rtsims

pdqdl said:


> You guys have chainsaw operators certificates? Really? Around here, I am lucky to find someone with a drivers license. I don't think you could buy training for a "chainsaw operators certificate" in Kansas City even if you won the lottery.
> 
> America (the United States of, that is)...The land of the free, and home of the brave. Brave enough to do things without proper training, and free to make stupid choices. At least it was a few years back...



Flew into KC last month, then drove down to Emporia and Chase County for a wedding. Things are most definitely different out there, but there different out here as well.


----------



## Oak Savanna

pdqdl said:


> You guys have chainsaw operators certificates? Really? Around here, I am lucky to find someone with a drivers license. I don't think you could buy training for a "chainsaw operators certificate" in Kansas City even if you won the lottery.
> 
> America (the United States of, that is)...The land of the free, and home of the brave. Brave enough to do things without proper training, and free to make stupid choices. At least it was a few years back...


Ya we have all that good stuff. Tis the law, its my show and I don't f*#k around. I pay for my guys to get them but I hold onto all the paperwork. If a guy quits or I have to let him go he isn't down the road to Joe's tree service with a cutters ticket that I paid for. We also have our share of deadbeats around with no drivers licence etc. Put on ad online saying MUST HAVE VALID DRIVERS LICENCE, they call for a job, you have a drivers licence? ......ummm nope. I just hang up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

rtsims said:


> Is it because you've got a big cock Doc?
> Or then again, is it because your a crazy man Dan?
> Or maybe its because you've thrown back about 10 Ben?
> 
> Regardless, you make me laugh my ass off when I read the stuff you post, and then repost, and then post again.





Oak Savanna said:


> I usually get 2-8 calls a day in the summer. Middle of December - mid feb I get very few. Things are go go go 7 days a week in the summer I look forward to a Couple months of freezing, snowing and blowing weather off. I go over all the equipment, up date safety certifications with my guys, and try and go far south to an island where my phone doesn't work for a week or two. What I do is drop in and chat with local business' guys like contractors that need lot clearing for new houses, landscapers that need tree work done for their clients etc. flip em a hat and a card and shoot the **** and tell em you will refer them for landscape work and they can try you for tree work. One hand washes the other. I probably do tree work for half a dozen landscapers in my area and at least half a dozen contractors. I do all the tree work for the town and highway departments for local townships. A few years ago I put together a nice little portfolio with company name and info, insurance and comp certificates, list of equipment and photocopies of all of my guys records of training and certifications etc. Went to the head boss at the county highway department introduced myself, showed him the portfolio and told him it was his to keep. Thanked him for his time, told him I look forward to hearing from him, shook his hand and left. He called 2 weeks later and said we were more legit then the company they had used in the past and that they had a pile of dead ash for us along the road side and wanted to know when we could get at it. Try yellow pages, a website, maybe put a sign up on a busy road in town, put your trucks in local parades etc. Things will pick up as time goes on. I know it sucks when you go to the mail box and its all bills and No cheques for a month or 2. No one is thinking about tree work near Christmas and after Christmas when the visa bill comes in the mail. I had the kitesurfing gear packed and was about to book a plane ticket to Barbados and the phone rang. I bid on a job a month ago, approx 1100 trees along 25km of road. Gravel road with very little traffic. I got the job. Some trees are 6"dbh and some are 3'. Flop em in the ditch, chip the brush, leave the log for the log truck and off to the next one. Gonna be busy this winter by the looks of things. Hopefully it doesn't snow like a b*tch! Things will pick up for ya! Take care and stay safe.




Also don't forget about nailing a shingle to a telephone pole.


----------



## pdqdl

rtsims said:


> Flew into KC last month, then drove down to Emporia and Chase County for a wedding. Things are most definitely different out there, but there different out here as well.



The drive from KC to Emporia is one of my favorites. You got to go through the Flint Hills of Kansas. Many miles of open prairie, almost no houses or trees. Many of the hills have little outcrops of rocks, like a crown on a bald guys head.

I think it is scenic, others think it is barren and boring.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> " The problem is all inside your head", I said to me
> The answer is easy if you take it logically
> I'd like to help you in your struggle to be free
> There must be fifty ways to fell a tree
> 
> I said it really is my habit to intrude,
> Furthermore, I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
> I'll repeat myself at the risk of sounding crude
> There must be fifty ways to fell a tree
> 
> You just put down the wedge, Reg
> And hook it to the truck, Schmuck
> You don't need no toy, Roy
> Just drop the damn tree
> No need to discuss much
> Just cut it with the saw, Paul
> And drop the damn tree.
> 
> 
> Now the only name I could think of that rhymed with wedge was Reg so don't take it personally. There is absolutely no way I would actually be calling you a schmuck
> 
> 
> So I drove up to work with one of my logger bubbers today in Lancaster Co. The first tree I zipped off the house without breaking any skylights but when it came to dropping the trunk here we went again with all that cutting and pounding and pulling on the rope with our hands til I was blue in the face.
> 
> Then I hucked myself up a couple little monsters til about 1:30 when I came down cause I was getting cranky and we needed to fell a poplar that was in the way of me finishing. It was felled in the direction of its lean and I thought this was going to be a quick thing but yet again Logger Bubbers is hammering with the wedges and working his chainsaw in the most vulgar of ways I ever seen. He was a-hammering and a-pounding for so long that I actually lost interest and hopped in my truck to eat organic granola bars and listen to my Paul Simon Cd. He was pounding them in and they were popping back out. I hope I am not that stubborn. He picked up his saw and I was thinking it was finally going to be over but instead he cut some bark off so the wedges would go in deeper.
> 
> There was another short spar standing there which I thought we should rig up nicely but before I knew it he's at it with the, well, you know, and we're at it with the, well, you know that too. He ended up pounding so hard and we were pulling so hard the thing chaired to the side and went towards the house. Of course if we had hooked it to the truck and made a normal, everyday, run of the mill notch and backcut that wouldn't have happened and if it did start to fall sideways I would have stomped the ****ing gas pedal and brought it down where it supposed to go.
> 
> But MAN! I was up some big tall oaks today and cutting long, heavy horizontals to which I wondered if I would ever see my kid again. Knocked out three which surprised me cause I have been sitting around eating and drinking since about a week and half ago.
> 
> Now sing with me:
> 
> Put down the wedge, Reg
> Hook it to the truck, Buck
> Cut it with the saw, Paul
> I gotta pee, Lee.
> 
> Reg, you better be singing cause if yer not that would hurt my feelings and I am very sensitive to that sort of thing. No joke and I am not drunk or anything.


Bet you wish you had my wraptor! Should of called me when you were done. We could have got a coupke beers.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oak Savanna said:


> Ya we have all that good stuff. Tis the law, its my show and I don't f*#k around. I pay for my guys to get them but I hold onto all the paperwork. If a guy quits or I have to let him go he isn't down the road to Joe's tree service with a cutters ticket that I paid for. We also have our share of deadbeats around with no drivers licence etc. Put on ad online saying MUST HAVE VALID DRIVERS LICENCE, they call for a job, you have a drivers licence? ......ummm nope. I just hang up.



That's not right to hang up on a would be employee because he lost his driver's license. No, you should laugh robustly and come up with some outrageous put downs before you hang up.


----------



## Oak Savanna

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That's not right to hang up on a would be employee because he lost his driver's license. No, you should laugh robustly and come up with some outrageous put downs before you hang up.


LMFAO


----------



## treeman75

Oak Savanna said:


> I usually get 2-8 calls a day in the summer. Middle of December - mid feb I get very few. Things are go go go 7 days a week in the summer I look forward to a Couple months of freezing, snowing and blowing weather off. I go over all the equipment, up date safety certifications with my guys, and try and go far south to an island where my phone doesn't work for a week or two. What I do is drop in and chat with local business' guys like contractors that need lot clearing for new houses, landscapers that need tree work done for their clients etc. flip em a hat and a card and shoot the **** and tell em you will refer them for landscape work and they can try you for tree work. One hand washes the other. I probably do tree work for half a dozen landscapers in my area and at least half a dozen contractors. I do all the tree work for the town and highway departments for local townships. A few years ago I put together a nice little portfolio with company name and info, insurance and comp certificates, list of equipment and photocopies of all of my guys records of training and certifications etc. Went to the head boss at the county highway department introduced myself, showed him the portfolio and told him it was his to keep. Thanked him for his time, told him I look forward to hearing from him, shook his hand and left. He called 2 weeks later and said we were more legit then the company they had used in the past and that they had a pile of dead ash for us along the road side and wanted to know when we could get at it. Try yellow pages, a website, maybe put a sign up on a busy road in town, put your trucks in local parades etc. Things will pick up as time goes on. I know it sucks when you go to the mail box and its all bills and No cheques for a month or 2. No one is thinking about tree work near Christmas and after Christmas when the visa bill comes in the mail. I had the kitesurfing gear packed and was about to book a plane ticket to Barbados and the phone rang. I bid on a job a month ago, approx 1100 trees along 25km of road. Gravel road with very little traffic. I got the job. Some trees are 6"dbh and some are 3'. Flop em in the ditch, chip the brush, leave the log for the log truck and off to the next one. Gonna be busy this winter by the looks of things. Hopefully it doesn't snow like a b*tch! Things will pick up for ya! Take care and stay safe.


Good post! I do all the things you said about selling work, the more people that know who you are and what you do the more sales ya get. If I sat around waiting for the phone to ring from a couple phone book ads I would not be where im at today. Another thing that goes along ways is thank you cards, people really appreciate them.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Good post! I do all the things you said about selling work, the more people that know who you are and what you do the more sales ya get. If I sat around waiting for the phone to ring from a couple phone book ads I would not be where im at today. Another thing that goes along ways is thank you cards, people really appreciate them.


I drive past there house and beep , kinda like a stalker but not really cause I beeped


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Bet you wish you had my wraptor! Should of called me when you were done. We could have got a coupke beers.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



To be honest: I am debating on whether a Wraptor is much more practical than spiking. Yes, it sure is nice to ride it up HELL YEAH but today we did not even shoot any lines as it was best to start at the bottom and cut my way into everything cleaning out the stubs , little branches and removing the lower limbs as I went. The one tree I climbed twice and wasn't that bad.

Mike has himself a hell-of-a job up there. It was just me and him ( which was crazy) but one of the gentlemen who lives there was helping out quite a bit or I would have quit because I can only wait on the ground crew for a little before I get impatient, then cranky, then downright mad.

The guy that lives there was around 60 and he did damn good! I told him I would rather him not be in the tiny house the trees were over and he was kind enough not to start his wood stove if you know what I mean cause I would have passed out if he did.

When we first rolled in the owner of the property came up and asked me if I was " the monkey man". I was about to tell him that I am a cold Italian pizza, could use a lemon sqeeza, and jam a chainsaw into his throat but held off on that until he asked me if I had been to forestry school to which I replied, " Huh? School?" After that he went away and left me alone which was the desired effect.

I dunno, I think I am going to have to tell Mike that we are going to need another man for the rest of the job. Its not fair to rely on the 60 year old tenant who lives there and its not fair to me. He is going to started hating me soon. There is still about 15 serious trees up there to takedown and more are being ( and should be) added to the list. I was thinking it might be good to have an 85 foot lift. I suppose there might be room for a crane but I am not the guy to answer that question.

Nah, this is not a Wraptor kind of job I don't think and if someone doesn't get up there with something to pull these trees over with and make sure the ropes are running right I just don't know. The first real branch that I cut I prayed I would live to see my kid again and that Mike was able to let the 3/4 inch rope run through the puny over-extended portawrap. Then we did it a few more times.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HNY8eYmzdH4#t=8


----------



## treeclimber101

Barge bumper


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Barge bumper



I don't care or know what it is, I just know I need it.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't care or know what it is, I just know I need it.


You can have it ....... But we have to try at least once to drop a tree on it ! I hit a guy with it and it took him off his feet it's like double walled and really stretchable


----------



## pdqdl

Yep. That looks like it would launch a small log rather unpredictably. Do it!

Be sure to post the video. opcorn:


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Wtf is posting 3****ing xs for ?



Because that guy is crazier than a rat in in a tin shithouse.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Wtf is posting 3****ing xs for ?



Your drunk,,,that's why,,,,,,I bet you see a lot of comma's,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,see,,,,,,,,you are drunk,
Jeff


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> To be honest: I am debating on whether a Wraptor is much more practical than spiking. Yes, it sure is nice to ride it up HELL YEAH but today we did not even shoot any lines as it was best to start at the bottom and cut my way into everything cleaning out the stubs , little branches and removing the lower limbs as I went. The one tree I climbed twice and wasn't that bad.



I bet there were plenty that said no spikes were more practical on a td when they were first invented. I cut on the way up on the Wraptor all the time on pruning and td's. Often pruning one side on way up and do the other side on the way down Dr. Proctologist.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HNY8eYmzdH4#t=8[/quote]


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I bet there were plenty that said no spikes were more practical on a td when they were first invented. I cut on the way up on the Wraptor all the time on pruning and td's. Often pruning one side on way up and do the other side on the way down Dr. Proctologist.
> 
> Yep. The only thing I worry about is smoking the little clutches inside the thing. I had to take mine apart and noticed quite a bit of clutch dust inside. So I guess either all on, or off the throttle is best. Just something to keep in mind. Common sense really, but it just didn't occur to me at first. Awesome little tool to have in the truck, though, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HNY8eYmzdH4#t=8


[/quote]


----------



## tree MDS

Grr... forgot to post below your annoying little sig...


----------



## treevet

be yourself now  (acause evybody else is already took lol)


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> I bet there were plenty that said no spikes were more practical on a td when they were first invented. I cut on the way up on the Wraptor all the time on pruning and td's. Often pruning one side on way up and do the other side on the way down Dr. Proctologist.
> 
> The Dr says, " There must be 50 gays up in yer butthole"
> 
> Yes yes, I am sure this is true and I frequently shoot a top rope in a TD for stability, its just that on this last job I didn't think it would be practical. In the time spent setting up a Wraptor I was already up and cutting and didn't feel like getting strung up in a throwline as I think we all would have still been there trying to untangle it from all the underbrush and brambles. I normally would not pass on a ride up a tree but in this case it just didn't seem worth it.
> 
> I set 3 pulleys and 2 3/4 inch ropes in the one tree which we used to take down itself and another tree. Then I had my 3 long climbing lines. Added anymore ropes to the pot would have been confounding.
> 
> I did managed to make a movie star swing into the adjacent tree we were taking down.
> 
> Poor Mike, I was glad someone else was there to help out. The ground was hilly and rocky, no picnic.
> 
> Randy was his name. He was an old cantankerous curmudgeon but seemed like a nice enough chap. Kinda reminded me of you. He was helping to keep the line sorted and also helping to land the branches I was sending down. At one point I was zipping logs down and they were smacking into a smallish hemlock, one got hung up on one of its stubs and it took them both some time to get it down. He was also running a saw pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HNY8eYmzdH4#t=8


[/quote]


----------



## beastmaster

I got me a little stump grinder today, she's a little rough, missing tires and rims no belts, some tweeker took it home to work on it at some tree service and never put it back together. Im told it only has 20 hours on it. Its a husqvarna with a 13 hp honda motor. Changed the oil. drained the gas and put in fresh, a shot of ether she fired right up. Got if for 500.00 bucks.


----------



## treevet

If there was just you and me on a job, Dr. PeePee, it'd be you on the ground and me in the tree, were the best guy to be up there. Just sayin...

And ofcourse I mean that in just the most delightful way possible.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> If there was just you and me on a job, Dr. PeePee, it'd be you on the ground and me in the tree, were the best guy to be up there. Just sayin...
> 
> And ofcourse I mean that in just the most delightful way possible.


Dans pretty good ! I'm better though


----------



## treeman75

I looked at two maples today that are 80%dead, they said do it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I did 2 cord of wood split and stacked on pallets and put in the container to be delivered Friday , were supposed to be getting a nor'easterish type of storm thurs nite , loaded the bucket put the chipper away in preps for work thurs , put on 2 snowplows and a salter and prepped for a party of about 25/30 people







got 5 cases of beer loaded my outside fridge and I set up a grab and go Cooler at the door old school house party style , so tomorrow I look forward to cleaning a trashed house and a strong hangover followed by the parade ! Wish me luck in not eating too many brownies and passing out in the gutter face down like last week .


----------



## treevet

Happy New Year to all you guys. Sounds like a great partay.

In college we used to have a 50 gal. drum outside the door and you poured whatever you brung and it had a tap on the bottom.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Happy New Year to all you guys. Sounds like a great partay.
> 
> In college we used to have a 50 gal. drum outside the door and you poured whatever you brung and it had a tap on the bottom.


Thanks man ! Maybe I will be on the parade this year , last year my daughter was in it ! Should be a long hard week after tonight


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> If there was just you and me on a job, Dr. PeePee, it'd be you on the ground and me in the tree, were the best guy to be up there. Just sayin...
> 
> And ofcourse I mean that in just the most delightful way possible.



Oh stop, that's the Geritol talking now.

And speaking of being all hopped up on Geritol: Where is Ropes?

Anyway:

Me and my daughter were supposed to go to the indoor archery range this morning but it was way to crowded so I packed about a half cord into the 6.5 foot bed of my truck and took it up to Peabody before this snow we are supposed to get.

Then I stopped and picked up a check from a client who hasn't paid me since the summer. Also, there was a check in the mail from another overdue invoice so I just might be able to get my dump truck out of hock soon.

Other than that I hope to be like Peabody, Treevet and the rest of the fine senior citizens around here and be fast asleep soon and stay that way til well into the new year. It would be interesting to go party with 101 but I don't think I could keep up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> I got me a little stump grinder today, she's a little rough, missing tires and rims no belts, some tweeker took it home to work on it at some tree service and never put it back together. Im told it only has 20 hours on it. Its a husqvarna with a 13 hp honda motor. Changed the oil. drained the gas and put in fresh, a shot of ether she fired right up. Got if for 500.00 bucks.



How much does it weigh? Got a pic?
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

Got finished with a office park job today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

beastmaster said:


> I got me a little stump grinder today, she's a little rough, missing tires and rims no belts, some tweeker took it home to work on it at some tree service and never put it back together. Im told it only has 20 hours on it. Its a husqvarna with a 13 hp honda motor. Changed the oil. drained the gas and put in fresh, a shot of ether she fired right up. Got if for 500.00 bucks.



You can't go wrong for $500.00 Those hondas are good motors.


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Got finished with a office park job today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Badass kenworth


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> How much does it weigh? Got a pic?
> Jeff



It's suppose to weigh 250 lbs. I'm not sure why a husqvarna piece of equipment has a honda motor, but thats the way they come. The guy I bought it from paid 3800.00 new for it, and hardly ever used it. It has a set of green teeth on it and a decent size cutter wheel. It might be a little cheesy, but now I won't have to rent one.


----------



## luckydad

Thanks. We got our first brush truck in 1999 and stopped chipping, they make things much easier for us the way we work. That being said big brush trucks can't work just any where.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

beastmaster said:


> It's suppose to weigh 250 lbs. I'm not sure why a husqvarna piece of equipment has a honda motor, but thats the way they come. The guy I bought it from paid 3800.00 new for it, and hardly ever used it. It has a set of green teeth on it and a decent size cutter wheel. It might be a little cheesy, but now I won't have to rent one. View attachment 325323
> View attachment 325324


Oh man. Thats like our little Vermeer grinder. I hate that thing but its done more tgan its share of work. I disabled that stupid brake on the left side as its quite useless but my girlfriend loves the workout it gives my hips and shoulders.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster

Man, you need that brake. It all about the pivot action.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I listed my 78 Ford L-700. Earlier today I went gun shoppin. Held the most beautiful M-4 I have ever seen. Acog, light, laser, folding collapsible stock, front pistol grip, some sort of weird other contraption off the side. Looked like a civilian version if the PVS deal, the grunts get. The rail system throughout. The pistol grip has the spikes that pop out to anchor it in wood or dirt. It is used, but highly kept. But big money for it tho. Just made it through a very obnoxious Christmas and I don't have. The truck hasn't left for work in like, 7 years, but it too, is kept up. But ...... has been found disposable. Had it sold before, but dude couldn't get it started...........battery was dead. New battery and now it will go and be replaced by anti Zombie stuff.

Made a gasifier (sp?). If this thing works........... think about this..... ya use WOOD, to burn WOOD, to make GAS! What the fried chicken! LMAO! Seems pretty stupid to me if this is true and we DON'T make our own FUEL!

Haven't tried it yet, its cold and the wife wont let me try it in the house.


----------



## hseII

A heaping I Legal load of Brush,(Tops), and 1 big load of wood today.
Probably another 1-2 loads tomorrow


"100% of Home Invasions Occur in a Home" - Sharpsburg


----------



## teamtree

mckeetree said:


> It is as bad as I say. We are the only tree outfit in our county that carries any sort of accident coverage for their employees. Should matter to a lot of people you would think? It doesn't. Not anymore. There is a shitload of folks out there now that don't give a ding dong damn if you even have contractor's liability. It hasn't always been like that. And the Mexican problem...my God man, that deal is off the freakin hook in these parts. If I was going to stay in this business for another 12+ years I would for sure think about somewhere else...but I'm not staying in it that long. I doubt even eight more years...if my ass lives that long.


Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Blakesmaster

****.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Happy new year , hope its a kick Azz year for everyone 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treevet

luckydad said:


> Got finished with a office park job today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How do you dump that thang with the knuckle on the back? Seems like it would be like Dr. Proctologist tryin to remove an impaction


----------



## treevet

beastmaster said:


> It's suppose to weigh 250 lbs. I'm not sure why a husqvarna piece of equipment has a honda motor, but thats the way they come. The guy I bought it from paid 3800.00 new for it, and hardly ever used it. It has a set of green teeth on it and a decent size cutter wheel. It might be a little cheesy, but now I won't have to rent one. View attachment 325323
> View attachment 325324



Here is a little stumper that his the schit. Weighs a little more, bout 1300# and cost a little more, bout $26,000, but it will do any stump anywhere.


----------



## luckydad

You just take it off the same way you loaded it with the k-boom, the better it's packed the easer it is to in load. If it takes 20 picks to fill the box up, you can unloaded it in 6 or 8 picks. We wind row our brush piles as high as the knuckle boom will stack it. Easy peasy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

luckydad said:


> You just take it off the same way you loaded it with the k-boom, the better it's packed the easer it is to in load. If it takes 20 picks to fill the box up, you can unloaded it in 6 or 8 picks. We wind row our brush piles as high as the knuckle boom will stack it. Easy peasy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




prob nicer were the knuckle behind the cab and it had a dump but still an awesome truck.


----------



## luckydad

You can do so much more with it rear mounted, just like a bucket truck. I'll trade the dumping for rear mount 98% of the time. Stump shavings and chunks = dump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> You can do so much more with it rear mounted, just like a bucket truck. I'll trade the dumping for rear mount 98% of the time. Stump shavings and chunks = dump.
> 
> Bad ass rigs for sure, man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

luckydad said:


> You can do so much more with it rear mounted, just like a bucket truck. I'll trade the dumping for rear mount 98% of the time. Stump shavings and chunks = dump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I get the rear mount access to the schit like a bucket


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> yeah I get the rear mount access to the schit like a bucket



Don't strain yourself too much trying to compliment the guy or anything Dave. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

I have no voice at all and I burnt my beard ! Happy New Years !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I have no voice at all and I burnt my beard ! Happy New Years !



Not the magnanimous beard!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

It's burnt to **** .




it's from this **** , every shot I took I smoked 2 cigarettes to stop the burn ! I fell asleep and it fell and burnt right through


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

beastmaster said:


> Man, you need that brake. It all about the pivot action.


The one tire always gets chocked by grindings anyway and I got sick of the mechanism getting jammed with dust.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

This warm weather is keeping my tortoise from hibernating,,poor guy.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> Here is a little stumper that his the schit. Weighs a little more, bout 1300# and cost a little more, bout $26,000, but it will do any stump anywhere.



A lot of rental companies around here bought those but none kept them because they wouldn't stay together. Just sayin.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> A lot of rental companies around here bought those but none kept them because they wouldn't stay together. Just sayin.



this is the improved model, not STX 26 but STX 38. Just came out.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> A lot of rental companies around here bought those but none kept them because they wouldn't stay together. Just sayin.



I had one you are talking about and had no probs but this is the improved model, not STX 26 but STX 38. $11k more. Has an auto sweep and bigger eng.
http://weather.aol.com/2014/01/01/s...=maing-grid7|maing6|dl1|sec1_lnk3&pLid=425545


----------



## treevet

forum is acting up again I think


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> This warm weather is keeping my tortoise from hibernating,,poor guy.
> Jeff



Yeah well.....its 9 here and the windchill is -10 and my turtle is trying to hibernate...ya know what i mean...


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> I had one you are talking about and had no probs but this is the improved model, not STX 26 but STX 38. $11k more. Has an auto sweep and bigger eng.



That makes sense because my buddy at the rental store here close to me paid like $15,000 new for the one he had and it did not have auto sweep. Rental equip goes through hell but that one did give a lot of probs. At one time there were a good many places trying to get rid of those STX 26 I guess they were for around $5,000.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh god, I hate you all!!!!!

I mean happy new year!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Oh god, I hate you all!!!!!
> 
> I mean happy new year!!


Holy **** I drank so much last night I woke up and new what it felt like to be Paul first thing in the morning... I mean Happy New Year to you also.


----------



## tree MDS

Actually didn't drink that much last night. Gonna see what I can do to rectify that tonight though. lol


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Actually didn't drink that much last night. Gonna see what I can do to rectify that tonight though. lol



New Years Eve is for Amateurs like me, the pros take the night off... at least thats what I think.


----------



## treevet

lets get dem resolutions outta the way early eh Paul?


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> New Years Eve is for Amateurs like me, the pros take the night off... at least thats what I think.



Why does it seem like we've had this conversion before? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> lets get dem resolutions outta the way early eh Paul?



The deal isn't necessarily off the table just yet. I just have me a little overstock to get rid of while I contemplate the matter some more, that's all.


----------



## treevet

I'm rootin for ya buddy


----------



## treeclimber101

It's the same conversation every 12 months , I drink to like my guests more ! That leads to more drinking as the night progresses and they become more annoying , til I flip and go throw 3 packs of there cigarettes up into my trees and stir there drinks with my **** !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> It's the same conversation every 12 months , I drink to like my guests more ! That leads to more drinking as the night progresses and they become more annoying , til I flip and go throw 3 packs of there cigarettes up into my trees and stir there drinks with my **** !


Glad you didnt invite me then. I dont need no **** stirred drinks.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Glad you didnt invite me then. I dont need no **** stirred drinks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That's saved for a select few


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Yea blizzard tomorrow! CHA Ching !


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeman75

Went and got a beer from the garage and its slush, it is freaking cold out!


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> Went and got a beer from the garage and its slush, it is freaking cold out!


What's the temp out there now ??


----------



## KenJax Tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yea blizzard tomorrow! CHA Ching !
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.



We've been getting it all day and still getting it

Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> It's the same conversation every 12 months , I drink to like my guests more ! That leads to more drinking as the night progresses and they become more annoying , til I flip and go throw 3 packs of there cigarettes up into my trees and stir there drinks with my **** !



I would just light up a fatty and everybody was suddenly my best friend.


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> We've been getting it all day and still getting it
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



I gotta remember to cover my stove wood this time as last time it was hard to get burning covered in snow. Supposed to be zero here on Tues.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Looks like we have another piddly snow storm coming. I would rather get 2' all at once and be done with it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Geeze, I should get back into snow removal, even tho I swore I never would again. I am bored out of my mind. Damn sure aint gunna be up no tree right now. We just had another big snow storm, so the warm up on Saturday that cleaned the oaks off, was for not. Now the arctic blast is coming. Talking -9 straight temp. Trying to chill like some of you do, but I am too much of a busy body, need to do something before I go postal.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree Pig said:


> Holy **** I drank so much last night I woke up and new what it felt like to be Paul first thing in the morning... I mean Happy New Year to you also.


So, is it illegal to make moonshine, or just illegal to sell it? I wanna try it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Arggg! Work today


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Arggg! Work today


Workin on my b day than plowing till my eyes fall out of my head


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treevet

happy happy bday

gotta go put the plow and salter on :-(


----------



## dbl612

sgreanbeans said:


> So, is it illegal to make moonshine, or just illegal to sell it? I wanna try it.


its available in stores in ct. everything is fine as long as they get their tax money!


----------



## luckydad

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Workin on my b day than plowing till my eyes fall out of my head
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


 Happy Birthday Man !!


----------



## treeman75

I would love t


luckydad said:


> What's the temp out there now ??


its -5 right now with out the wind chill


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> I would love t
> 
> its -5 right now with out the wind chill


 Whew keep your tortoise in today !!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Had to take out 2 buckets since the little trucks are all plowed up , what a pain in the ass to get into this little yard !









feels like brutal weather is coming it scold and raw


----------



## treeclimber101

Happy bday KY


----------



## KenJax Tree

Trimming city trees and its colder than a MFer up in this bucket.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SecondGenMonkey

Headed out super early this morning to watch the metor shower and somehow ended up taking pictures of random tideline life... still not sure how I didnt drop my phone in the water...












Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> So, is it illegal to make moonshine, or just illegal to sell it? I wanna try it.


Thats legal store bought stuff... I got to tell you the truth I am a moonshine fan... not sure how the legal stuff compares to the real deal down south but its good for me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Happy bday KY


----------



## KenJax Tree

I believe you can make moonshine for personal use but its illegal to make it and sell it. You know the Gubment don't like when they don't get that tax money.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101

Happy bday KY


----------



## treevet

I think "moonshine" is defined by being illegal to sell...then is sold.


----------



## treeclimber101

That **** I drank the other nite is from Kentucky , my sister lives down there with her husband who is a pipeliner and hillbilly , well he fratinizes with other hillbillies and got about a half gallon of that crap for all fired up at my house calling me a lightweight ***** and **** which pressured me Into drinking that crap , I was sick before that , within five minutes of 2 shots my voice was gone ! That ******* said it would clear me out well he lied I was so congested I couldn't sleep and my ass has been burning for 2 days now ! So I say duck that **** I will never touch that garbage again


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah i've had some from Tennessee,its some crazy **** and will kick your ass for sure.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah i've had some from Tennessee,its some crazy **** and will kick your ass for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I won't touch that garbage again it smells like brake cleaner and tastes like rubbing alcohol


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> I think "moonshine" is defined by being illegal to sell...then is sold.



Yep.
"According to a book about the illicit production of alcohol in Scotland, "Moonshine Whisky" is that made in the dark, akin to "black market" or "Uisge Breatha Dubh" which is Gaelic for "Black Whisky""

Another reference: "_Moonshine, or untaxed liquor, is made from fermented corn mash distilled in a cooker. It derives its name from the term *moonlighter* used in England to describe the night time runners that smuggled brandy from France._"

Note: Moonshine originally referred to brandy: "The word moonshine appears in about 1785, referring to brandy that was smuggled into England at night under cover of the moon. "


----------



## squad143

Spent today doing more storm cleanup. Probably the rest of the month as well.

It was a balmy -16C to -18C degrees out (0-3 degrees F). That's without the windchill factored in. Thankfully mostly groundwork (planned due to the cold). Just as cold tomorrow, but it should be warming up for the weekend.

Lent one of my guys (climber) to another company for a few days until their climber (company owner's son) returns from his vacation in Cuba (yes, a lot of Canadians vacation there). Another example on why its good to network with other tree companies. However, we are fortunate enough to have such a large market.


----------



## mckeetree

We had a job come in today that I bid back in Dec. 2011, 25 months ago. The guy called and asked if the bid was still good. I told him I would honor the bid although I usually don't from that far back because as I remembered I bid it WAY on the high side.


----------



## treeclimber101

bad nite to be out running machines


----------



## treeclimber101

bad nite to be out running machines 13* now and falling fast


----------



## formationrx

truck would not start this morning... it just kept turning... it was getting gas so i pulled a plug... no spark... pulled the air cleaner off and found a stack of walnuts on top of the engine... found a wire pulled off the distributor... seems a rat clawed its way up the back side of the engine and ripped the wire out... damn rats... i buttoned it up and fired up that old whore... then i went out to get my ass kicked... at lunch this old lady brought me out a plate of hot brownies... i knocked out the job... got paid... got the #### out...


----------



## squad143

Well it's minus 25C (-13F) this morning. Going to be minus 30-40C (-22 to -40F) with the windchill.
I'm glad I remembered to plug in the truck last night. I put Mike's diesel chipper in my friends heated garage. It should be easier to start this morning.


----------



## treevet

Plowed all day yesterday on the large account I have. It was 33 and slushy in the am when I started turning to water so I decided to wait to salt after pushing all the schit over so the salt wouldn't run off with the water.

. Well the temp plummeted so fast that by the time I was done in some areas the salt was not doing anything but pitting the ice. Gotta get a handle on this salting schit. Wouldn't want a Nun to fall on her keister.


----------



## Pelorus

Currently -22F here with a windchill of -36F.
Not gonna be doing any climbing today, lol. Haven't tried to start the chipper for several weeks. A lost cause.


----------



## sgreanbeans

yeah, there are sayin -30 here, I dunno if it is or not, cause my aas is stayin inside.


----------



## Pelorus

I'm struggling to get motivated enough to drag myself outside to plug in the block heater on wifey's car.
Will open the floor hatch to the basement and screw around with the new Haas knee ascender later. Another TCI Expo impulse purchase (thanks Mr. Bonner!).


----------



## tree MDS

Looked out there for a second earlier. Not good.


----------



## Pelorus

How did you see anything? Owl vision?


----------



## treevet

3 degrees f here right now and riding the desk all day today. Maybe a movie. Saw American Hustle (name ?) last week and pretty good. Usually eat a large buttered popcorn before the previews are over. Then hit the treadmill after.


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> How did you see anything? Owl vision?



Owl vision. Lol. We got daylight here. Looks like 5 degrees. Sweet.


----------



## treeclimber101

Break time


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> here ya go Eddie
> 
> 
> 
> Break time


----------



## treeclimber101

move ***** get out the way ..... Get out the way !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Finished a 24 hour tour of doody aound 1 pm today. Now, after a few more pulls from the bottle and a good scrubbing I am sitting by the fire in my underwear stroking my rabbit.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a guy try and trade me some POS little welder for that new 200T I have, told him no, very politely. Emails me back and rips me up LOL. Guess he really wanted that saw! Then, had another guy also want to trade for a Lincoln 225, but the thing is only like 250-300 hundy new. That was all my excitement for the day. Cabin fever baaaaaad.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a guy try and trade me some POS little welder for that new 200T I have, told him no, very politely. Emails me back and rips me up LOL. Guess he really wanted that saw! Then, had another guy also want to trade for a Lincoln 225, but the thing is only like 250-300 hundy new. That was all my excitement for the day. Cabin fever baaaaaad.



Yes! Cabin Fever! How did you know? I have been lip locked on a bottle of the stuff for days.


----------



## Tree Pig

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yes! Cabin Fever! How did you know? I have been lip locked on a bottle of the stuff for days.


 I love that stuff... you have to try that moonshine I posted before.... Full Moonshine Maple goooood too


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

36 hrs of pushing snow 
and I still look amazing!


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> 36 hrs of pushing snow View attachment 325751
> and I still look amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Dude! Your eyes are as glazed as mine right now. Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> 36 hrs of pushing snow View attachment 325751
> and I still look amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Dude! Your eyes are as glazed as mine right now. Lol.


----------



## Zale

Many hours plowing and salting. I'd rather be climbing.


----------



## Toddppm

mehhh, we only got about 1/2-1" of snow. Got to put salt down, didn't do squat as it got down to 15 degrees and refroze everything. Went again today and cleaned a couple properties up after salting and plowing. Boneheads would pay less if they let me plow when needed instead of having a 2" trigger.
Had 1 drunk ***** at a hoa come out last night wasted telling me we need to plow then salt and then screaming she's going to get us fired. Drunk ass was actually right but trying to explain how we can't plow until certain depth was no use. Her husband and friends just sat there letting her yell a bunch of ****, was hoping she'd get a little violent so I could have her sent to jail, haha. Saw her again this afternoon, she didn't say **** but her husband was nice bet that head felt good


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Blakesmaster said:


> Dude! Your eyes are as glazed as mine right now. Lol.


I like to call that the 101 glaze lol


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I like to call that the 101 glaze lol
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


No offense but you got a jacked up face !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> No offense but you got a jacked up face !


Don't hate! We all can't be tree guy/beard model like yourself


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel like insomniac **** right now , I worked all day did 4 removals went home sat until 10pm and went back to work , the new Hollands backing up the driveways in a repetitive motion put me out , I slept til the phone rang ! And then slept through that now I am waiting to pass out with the fire lit and a blanket on


----------



## DavdH

Scored a p/u load of dry Madrone!!!


----------



## squad143

By noon today it was -23C (-9F) with a windchill of -34C (-30F).

Chipper ran all day, even towing it from job to job. Afraid it wouldn't start if we shut it down.

Saws were difficult to start, and were running a little lean. Even the "winter" bar oil was thick.

Primarily ground work except in the afternoon when I had to climb a birch to remove some broken limbs.

Looking forward to warmer temperatures this weekend


----------



## tree MDS

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> 36 hrs of pushing snow View attachment 325751
> and I still look amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.



Props for looking both menacing, and gay at the same time. I imagine that's not an easy look to pull off.


----------



## sgreanbeans

squad143 said:


> By noon today it was -23C (-9F) with a windchill of -34C (-30F).
> 
> Chipper ran all day, even towing it from job to job. Afraid it wouldn't start if we shut it down.
> 
> Saws were difficult to start, and were running a little lean. Even the "winter" bar oil was thick.
> 
> Primarily ground work except in the afternoon when I had to climb a birch to remove some broken limbs.
> 
> Looking forward to warmer temperatures this weekend


I put the bar oil in the cab of my pickup and let it get nice and warm, then go back and start the truck a few times thru out the day. I haven't used anything that has hydraulic fluid in a few weeks, fluid is like molasses right now. The older I get, the more I hate winter.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Props for looking both menacing, and gay at the same time. I imagine that's not an easy look to pull off.


It's selfie Saturday


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Props for looking both menacing, and gay at the same time. I imagine that's not an easy look to pull off.


It's selfie Saturday


----------



## pdqdl

squad143 said:


> By noon today it was -23C (-9F) with a windchill of -34C (-30F).
> 
> Chipper ran all day, even towing it from job to job. Afraid it wouldn't start if we shut it down.
> 
> Saws were difficult to start, and were running a little lean. Even the "winter" bar oil was thick.
> 
> Primarily ground work except in the afternoon when I had to climb a birch to remove some broken limbs.
> 
> Looking forward to warmer temperatures this weekend




Isn't it hard to climb a tree wearing mukluks & mittens?

Seriously! What can you wear for covering your hands that lets you keep your fingers from freezing and still run a chainsaw? I would think that you would need a different climbing saddle in the wintertime just to accommodate the additional layers of clothes.


----------



## Pelorus

trigger finger gauntlets with wool liners, and cheapo dollar store gloves inside the liners.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 325906
> trigger finger gauntlets with wool liners, and cheapo dollar store gloves inside the liners.


Is it worth it ? When faced with weather I ask myself ....... Why the hell I am doing this ? If the answer is money ! I go home


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> It's selfie Saturday



Ok you asked for it






Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Pelorus

I reckon I'm at least twice as slow as my normal slow when climbing in the cold. 
The rich city cats come up here on weekends for skiing and snowmobiling and think it is awesome. I despise them!


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Ok you asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


LOL looks like your driving a school bus !


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL looks like your driving a school bus !



LOL! Actually its my sisters Caravan i just put a thermostat in it


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Groundman One

Today: spent a few hours helping a buddy move furniture so he could put down a new floor at his client`s house. A couple of bucks for a short day. Perfect.


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Today: spent a few hours helping a buddy move furniture so he could put down a new floor at his client`s house. A couple of bucks for a short day. Perfect.



What, no brush for you to drag today? lol


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> What, no brush for you to drag today? lol



I spent the better part of five-hours taking books and shmit off of cabinet shelves and putting it on the other side of the room, so we could move the cabinets.

Very religious people. A stack of Bibles and a picture of them shaking hands with Pope John Paul II. No kidding. Those things I placed carefully and not on the floor with the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Zale

Thought I had the day off after working the storm for 40+ hours. Boss calls while I'm at the grocery store and says we are all reporting in two hours. I knew I shouldn't have answered the call.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tree Pig said:


> I love that stuff... you have to try that moonshine I posted before.... Full Moonshine Maple goooood too



Maple syrup and milk is pretty good. But right now, after just polishing off that bottle of rot gut I am pretty sick of maple sugar. I do about a 50/50 mix of liquor and water these days... and I sure wish I had thought of doing that sooner.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I finally crashed after my tour of doody but my wife woke me up at 4 am saying the oil burner was down again so I went downstairs, threw some wood on the fire, turnt on the TV and stuck my hands back in my PJ's for a few hours til she finally blew the house circuit with all the space heaters that she was running because she thought we were going to die. She was like, " I need to take a shower" and I was like, " No, I NEED to take a shower and you don't hear me complaining".

The supply line was froze which happens every year now that I put the tank outside. I guess I might bring it back in the garage or rig up a heater. I have the furnace running off a can of diesel right now.


----------



## pdqdl

You probably got some water in the line; it pools in the low spots and freezes when you need it the most. Consider adding some diesel fuel treatment.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> You probably got some water in the line; it pools in the low spots and freezes when you need it the most. Consider adding some diesel fuel treatment.



I would think the Dan is clever enough to have figured this out on his own.. but you never know.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> I would think the Dan is clever enough to have figured this out on his own.. but you never know.





DR. P. Proteus said:


> ...
> 
> The supply line was froze which happens every year now that I put the tank outside. I guess I might bring it back in the garage or rig up a heater. I have the furnace running off a can of diesel right now.



Putting some diesel fuel conditioner seems a lot easier than bringing in the storage tank. I'm not sure that the good doctor thought of that. Sometimes a specialist, no matter how clever, needs a little help from a GP like myself.


----------



## treeclimber101

A splash of gas in the tank will get the gel out aswell , had to put a cup into the backhoe the other nite it started freezing up at the diner


----------



## capetrees

or kerosene


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> Putting some diesel fuel conditioner seems a lot easier than bringing in the storage tank. I'm not sure that the good doctor thought of that. Sometimes a specialist, no matter how clever, needs a little help from a GP like myself.


 

They were supposed to be adding treatment to the tank and the line and manifold seem to freeze when the tank is low. I originally moved the tank outside for the room I would have in the garage but now I am thinking that a tree could fall on it.


At least I can get a real good idea about how much oil is used per day.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I also am getting a good idea how much booze is used per day.





I got up this morning with the intention of just chilling and taking the kid sleding again but I was summoned to replace the starter in my wife's uncle's Tarus. I did it in a parking lot this morning and taking the good officer's ( that would be Tree Pig) I stopped for the jar of cherry moonshine liquor... and bought a gun






And got a fresh Pedi



[/URL]



I sawed this shotgun up soes I would have something to wave around while I am watching TV






And I have been needing one of these for quite awhile now


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I also am getting a good idea how much booze is used per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got up this morning with the intention of just chilling and taking the kid sleding again but I was summoned to replace the starter in my wife's uncle's Tarus. I did it in a parking lot this morning and taking the good officer's ( that would be Tree Pig) I stopped for the jar of cherry moonshine liquor... and bought a gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got a fresh Pedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> I sawed this shotgun up soes I would have something to wave around while I am watching TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have been needing one of these for quite awhile now


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> or kerosene




None of that around here for miles. I thought it strange myself.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And of course there is Mr Mc Nugget right there alongside a healthy supply of acclimated firewood.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> And of course there is Mr Mc Nugget right there alongside a healthy supply of acclimated firewood.



Lol.. I can't believe you didn't have the balls to do a holiday photo shoot for us with the rabbit this year!! ****ing *****!!


----------



## squad143

Spent the last two days chipping brush at a townhouse complex, for a property maintenance company.
Got the job off an add I put on Kijiji (think Craigslist) when the storm hit.





The maintenance company was using their own "tree guy" to cut the broken limbs and their guys to pile the brush along the roadways. Tangled mess , but we're charging per hour.

Today we saw their so called "tree guy" working away. Just had to shake my head. Talk about a lability. Nice guy, means well, but no clue.


----------



## tree MDS

Kinda disappointed, actually... lol.


----------



## squad143

Here he is ascending the tree




With his main ground guy holding the ladder. Had 911 on speed dial, but fortunately he didn't require it today. Just a matter of time.
He was actually proud of his work and technique.

We landed two big maple removals (between two apartment buildings) with this maintenance company. Trees are around 60' high. Guess their guys ladder wasn't tall enough


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hoping to finally get the chipper back up and running after replacing the water pump. Of course john deere gave me the wrong hoses. Another hour trip to the dealer tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

squad143 said:


> Spent the last two days chipping brush at a townhouse complex, for a property maintenance company.
> Got the job off an add I put on Kijiji (think Craigslist) when the storm hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maintenance company was using their own "tree guy" to cut the broken limbs and their guys to pile the brush along the roadways. Tangled mess , but we're charging per hour.
> 
> Today we saw their so called "tree guy" working away. Just had to shake my head. Talk about a lability. Nice guy, means well, but no clue.


Looks like a pain in the butt


----------



## treeman75

Watching the best of Jimmy Fallon, some funny stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> Spent the last two days chipping brush at a townhouse complex, for a property maintenance company.
> Got the job off an add I put on Kijiji (think Craigslist) when the storm hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maintenance company was using their own "tree guy" to cut the broken limbs and their guys to pile the brush along the roadways. Tangled mess , but we're charging per hour.
> 
> Today we saw their so called "tree guy" working away. Just had to shake my head. Talk about a lability. Nice guy, means well, but no clue.



That's one seriously gay looking operation you got going on there. Just saying, there Mr fireman. You got lighted running boards on that bad girl too??


----------



## treeman75

They have about the whole city shut down tomarrow. Its going to get down to -25 and -50 with the windchill. Im getting tired of the cold and need to get out and do something.


----------



## squad143

pdqdl said:


> Isn't it hard to climb a tree wearing mukluks & mittens?
> 
> Seriously! What can you wear for covering your hands that lets you keep your fingers from freezing and still run a chainsaw? I would think that you would need a different climbing saddle in the wintertime just to accommodate the additional layers of clothes.



Local clothing store (Mark's Work Warehouse) sells leather gloves with removable liners that are quite warm in winter, but not too bulky. Can still operate the 200. In minus 30, the hands still get cold, but after awhile, you kinda get a "second wind" and your hands get used to it.

I wear the same saddle (ergovation) and climbing pants ( Pfanners) but wear micro-fleece long johns underneath. Expensive, but worth it.

My linesman boots are way too cold to wear in this weather. I was recommended to try Cofra Thermic boots. http://forums.redflagdeals.com/tsc-stores-cofra-thermic-boots-reg-189-week-99-a-1276896/
Believe it or not, these rubber boots are fairly warm (with good socks) and not too bad on spurs.


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> Local clothing store (Mark's Work Warehouse) sells leather gloves with removable liners that are quite warm in winter, but not too bulky. Can still operate the 200. In minus 30, the hands still get cold, but after awhile, you kinda get a "second wind" and your hands get used to it.
> 
> I wear the same saddle (ergovation) and climbing pants ( Pfanners) but wear micro-fleece long johns underneath. Expensive, but worth it.
> 
> My linesman boots are way too cold to wear in this weather. I was recommended to try Cofra Thermic boots. http://forums.redflagdeals.com/tsc-stores-cofra-thermic-boots-reg-189-week-99-a-1276896/
> Believe it or not, these rubber boots are fairly warm (with good socks) and not too bad on spurs.



Doesn't all that bulky clothing make your ass look fat though?


----------



## squad143

treeman75 said:


> Looks like a pain in the butt


Yes it was........ but the pay was good



tree MDS said:


> That's one seriously gay looking operation you got going on there. Just saying, there Mr fireman. You got lighted running boards on that bad girl too??



Ya, we had the strobes going cause we were playing disco music real loud to drown out the chipper noise.... being early on a Sunday morning and all.

No running boards on the truck yet, but a good idea. Hard to get my old ass in the truck at the end of the day.

I'll definitely light them up though. Freddy Mercury tribute.


----------



## squad143

tree MDS said:


> Doesn't all that bulky clothing make your ass look fat though?


No, my fat makes my ass look fat


----------



## treeman75

squad143 said:


> Yes it was........ but the pay was good
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, we had the strobes going cause we were playing disco music real loud to drown out the chipper noise.... being early on a Sunday morning and all.
> 
> No running boards on the truck yet, but a good idea. Hard to get my old ass in the truck at the end of the day.
> 
> I'll definitely light them up though. Freddy Mercury tribute.


I was thinking the pay would have to be real good to have my truck at that clown circus they had going on there.


----------



## squad143

treeman75 said:


> I was thinking the pay would have to be real good to have my truck at that clown circus they had going on there.



It was good. 

If I had of been in visible location, I'd probably have taken the name off my truck and pulled up my balaclava


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> No, my fat makes my ass look fat





treeman75 said:


> I was thinking the pay would have to be real good to have my truck at that clown circus they had going on there.



Lol.. you gotta look beyond the truck and chipper/worker color scheme. The brush pile is actually pretty normal looking.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ah, what a Sunday! Our only day off. This is a weird winter, in the 70's and low 80's. I am very curious about this Spring tho, any rain over one inch could be catastrophic ! 
My daughter Emily turns 13 tomorrow and for her birthday I am going cold turkey,yup ,done deal. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, what a Sunday! Our only day off. This is a weird winter, in the 70's and low 80's. I am very curious about this Spring tho, any rain over one inch could be catastrophic !
> My daughter Emily turns 13 tomorrow and for her birthday I am going cold turkey,yup ,done deal.
> Jeff



Yikes. 
MDS.


----------



## treevet

questi owne for you more experienced snow guys...last snow on this large convent property I do (week ago) it was first warm and raining (38 ish). Then as forecast it dropped temp quickly and snowed a lot. My plan was to plow the snow when it started as it was slushy before ice could set up then go back and salt. 

Well while plowing the ice set up esp. in a couple of shaded spots and then the snow covered it and the salt didn't work there but rather just pitted and I had to go over and over it for days until I saw pavement with help from sun at 20 degrees f and repeated salt. 

Sooooo...today I altered my game plan and it rained all day hard at about 38 degrees with again a drop off the cliff temp forecast and I just hit that mf'er just BEFORE it started to snow (9 pm) and temps plummeted. On the way home I saw my town maint. guy salting and this made me feel good as they are the best in N. Cinci at keeping perfect streets.

Question is...I spread mass salt...temps now have dropped from 38 to maybe 24 degrees f and heading to minus 2 by morning...I keep the ice from setting up ...for a while?? As the salt only works to 15 degrees and is still h20 when the big cold hits then it don't work and I wasted time?? Posed to snow later and I plan to plow but will there be ice under it?


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, what a Sunday! Our only day off. This is a weird winter, in the 70's and low 80's. I am very curious about this Spring tho, any rain over one inch could be catastrophic !
> My daughter Emily turns 13 tomorrow and for her birthday I am going cold turkey,yup ,done deal.
> Jeff




Does that mean your quitting smoking, drinking or heroin? Good luck.


----------



## mckeetree

Zale said:


> Does that mean your quitting smoking, drinking or heroin? Good luck.



Yeah, what are you quittin?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

I'm a candle cutting fool for the next 2 days, about 600' of white pines 


I wish I could use hedge trimmers!


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am quitting the tree business


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am quitting the tree business



I hope you didn't come here looking for a morale boost. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I'm a candle cutting fool for the next 2 days, about 600' of white pines View attachment 326312
> View attachment 326313
> View attachment 326314
> I wish I could use hedge trimmers!
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Seems legit


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am quitting the tree business



I don't blame you. I shoulda quit about 15 years ago.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> questi owne for you more experienced snow guys...last snow on this large convent property I do (week ago) it was first warm and raining (38 ish). Then as forecast it dropped temp quickly and snowed a lot. My plan was to plow the snow when it started as it was slushy before ice could set up then go back and salt.
> 
> Well while plowing the ice set up esp. in a couple of shaded spots and then the snow covered it and the salt didn't work there but rather just pitted and I had to go over and over it for days until I saw pavement with help from sun at 20 degrees f and repeated salt.
> 
> Sooooo...
> Question is...I spread mass salt...temps now have dropped from 38 to maybe 24 degrees f and heading to minus 2 by morning...I keep the ice from setting up ...for a while?? As the salt only works to 15 degrees and is still h20 when the big cold hits then it don't work and I wasted time?? Posed to snow later and I plan to plow but will there be ice under it?



What really counts is the ground temperature, not the air temp. If you spread salt on a wet pavement, that should keep it loose until you plow. Below about 15°, all bets are off. Frequently, at least in our area, the snow will act as an insulator against the cold, and the ground won't freeze up until plowed. If your ground is already deeply frozen, then there is no residual warmth to "insulate in", and it will be crusty frozen at -2°. If you get that cold all the time, consider adding a calcium chloride sprayer to your salt spreader. When the salt spreader comes on, the CaCl2 liquid gets sprayed onto the conveyor before it drops into the slinger-chute. When salt is WET with CaCl2, it lands on ice and starts melting.

The biggest problem when melting ice with salt at 20° or below is that salt only works when there is a liquid interface. When it is cold, hard ice, you just have one solid crystal bumping into another one, and the ice does not melt. When there is a liquid interface, the salt molecules get to mix into the ice/water and reduce the melting point of the water. Then it just becomes an issue of adding enough salt to melt the ice.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> questi owne for you more experienced snow guys...last snow on this large convent property I do (week ago) it was first warm and raining (38 ish). Then as forecast it dropped temp quickly and snowed a lot. My plan was to plow the snow when it started as it was slushy before ice could set up then go back and salt.
> 
> Well while plowing the ice set up esp. in a couple of shaded spots and then the snow covered it and the salt didn't work there but rather just pitted and I had to go over and over it for days until I saw pavement with help from sun at 20 degrees f and repeated salt.
> 
> Sooooo...today I altered my game plan and it rained all day hard at about 38 degrees with again a drop off the cliff temp forecast and I just hit that mf'er just BEFORE it started to snow (9 pm) and temps plummeted. On the way home I saw my town maint. guy salting and this made me feel good as they are the best in N. Cinci at keeping perfect streets.
> 
> Question is...I spread mass salt...temps now have dropped from 38 to maybe 24 degrees f and heading to minus 2 by morning...I keep the ice from setting up ...for a while?? As the salt only works to 15 degrees and is still h20 when the big cold hits then it don't work and I wasted time?? Posed to snow later and I plan to plow but will there be ice under it?


You gotta be quick with salt as soon as you clear it salt it , the snow keeps the road somewhat warmer , so hit it hard with salt and preferably while the sun is still up , but even salting and not really melting much gives a hell of a lot of traction on ice


----------



## Groundman One

Today? Rained all morning and turned the snow to inches thick mush. Cleaned off all the ice that had built up on the deck while it was warm. When it started to freeze back up, I shoveled a big wide path around the house to the back porch so we can get our new stove in through the patio door. Then I flattened out the tire grooves in the driveway mush/ice and the footprints in the walkway mush/ice so we wouldn`t have a moon crater landscape to deal with. Now that it`s all frozen up, I`ll go sand the walkway. Woke up to +5, will go to bed at -20.

Winter. Always an adventure.


----------



## Pelorus

Just another day in paradise.....


----------



## nk14zp

Me and the wife dug some wood out of the snow and split it in the rain.


----------



## KenJax Tree

nk14zp said:


> Me and the wife dug some wood out of the snow and split it in the rain.



Sounds romantic


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Pelorus

Even the beagle is finding this winter a struggle....


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Even the beagle is finding this winter a struggle....


3 pictures of a dog in the snow ?


----------



## Pelorus

Yeah, and the dog isn't even flipping you the bird, Eddie.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> questi owne for you more experienced snow guys...last snow on this large convent property I do (week ago) it was first warm and raining (38 ish). Then as forecast it dropped temp quickly and snowed a lot. My plan was to plow the snow when it started as it was slushy before ice could set up then go back and salt.
> 
> Well while plowing the ice set up esp. in a couple of shaded spots and then the snow covered it and the salt didn't work there but rather just pitted and I had to go over and over it for days until I saw pavement with help from sun at 20 degrees f and repeated salt.
> 
> Sooooo...today I altered my game plan and it rained all day hard at about 38 degrees with again a drop off the cliff temp forecast and I just hit that mf'er just BEFORE it started to snow (9 pm) and temps plummeted. On the way home I saw my town maint. guy salting and this made me feel good as they are the best in N. Cinci at keeping perfect streets.
> 
> Question is...I spread mass salt...temps now have dropped from 38 to maybe 24 degrees f and heading to minus 2 by morning...I keep the ice from setting up ...for a while?? As the salt only works to 15 degrees and is still h20 when the big cold hits then it don't work and I wasted time?? Posed to snow later and I plan to plow but will there be ice under it?


 
Once it's frozen to the point that it will remain and not thaw, sand it and deal with it. Don't leave the ice as is as someone will slip on it. Sand it for traction and as time goes on and the temps warm, the ice will melt but till then, sand.


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> Merry Christmas assholes.


 Anyone ever mention you look like the "Kracken" guy on Axemen, the guy that works for Dreadknot waterlogging?


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> Anyone ever mention you look like the "Kracken" guy on Axemen, the guy that works for Dreadknot waterlogging?


I'd love to be floating in a swamp in Florida right bout now !


----------



## KenJax Tree

capetrees said:


> Anyone ever mention you look like the "Kracken" guy on Axemen, the guy that works for Dreadknot waterlogging?



I was thinking Duck Dynasty


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101

Dude got a smoking hot wife just like me ..... **** you LOL


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude got a smoking hot wife just like me ..... **** you LOL


 Thats his cousin but hey, it's deep south so maybe it IS his wife!


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> Thats his cousin but hey, it's deep south so maybe it IS his wife!


All I can think is South Park song uncle ****er , you like to **** your uncle uncle ****er


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> I was thinking Duck Dynasty
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


I'm sure this will be deleted quickly


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm sure this will be deleted quickly
> 
> Beans is probably typing you a PM right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> Once it's frozen to the point that it will remain and not thaw, sand it and deal with it. Don't leave the ice as is as someone will slip on it. Sand it for traction and as time goes on and the temps warm, the ice will melt but till then, sand.



Thanks for all responses. Today I upgraded with some "Blue Ice Melter" I think it is called which like PDQDL mentioned has calcium chloride blended in with a more refined salt. It spreads and funnels into the auger better too (2x cost tho). So I got all the walking areas to de ice. But I still have some roadway areas that are so deep with ice from drainage that no salt will work and like you said...time to sand tomorrow (I have no restrictions on what I do here and I sure as hell ain't climbing no trees at minus 15 degrees f (without windchill) tomorrow and it Will BE WINDY.

Wonder if Kitty litter or absorbant would work as it would be lighter per bag? Might be too large particles to go thru the spreader auger tho? Might blow away too.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Thanks for all responses. Today I upgraded with some "Blue Ice Melter" I think it is called which like PDQDL mentioned has calcium chloride blended in with a more refined salt. It spreads and funnels into the auger better too (2x cost tho). So I got all the walking areas to de ice. But I still have some roadway areas that are so deep with ice from drainage that no salt will work and like you said...time to sand tomorrow (I have no restrictions on what I do here and I sure as hell ain't climbing no trees at minus 15 degrees f (without windchill) tomorrow and it Will BE WINDY.
> 
> Wonder if Kitty litter or absorbant would work as it would be lighter per bag? Might be too large particles to go thru the spreader auger tho? Might blow away too.


You running bags through the salter ? God what are you paying a bag I hope not more then 6/7 bucks a bag .


----------



## treevet

$4.97 for 50# Mortons. Blue stuff 2x...but it just gets passed on. Bill at $20. bag plus $100. hr and $25. for Blue. Do you run sand thru your spreader? Maybe a mix?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> $4.97 for 50# Mortons. Blue stuff 2x...but it just gets passed on. Bill at $20. bag plus $100. hr and $25. for Blue. Do you run sand thru your spreader? Maybe a mix?


Nope no never sand , the blue is just an Iditarod that there's product down , not really a certain type , it's dyed . I run coarse through mine I can run bulk or bag .


----------



## treeclimber101

Indicator not Iditarod LOL


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Nope no never sand , the blue is just an Iditarod that there's product down , not really a certain type , it's dyed . I run coarse through mine I can run bulk or bag .


I know but this stuff got calcium chloride mixed in and that is why the extra cost. 

Guy I work with at this convent both he and his wife run dog sleds in the UP in Mich in races often against each other. He said he has slept out in this weather. I tend to believe him.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Day 1 of 2 day bigleaf maple removal.14k mount rainier in the back ground largest single tree/cost removal ive done. 2014 is looking up. Good riddance 2013.


----------



## treeman75

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 326407
> View attachment 326407
> Day 1 of 2 day bigleaf maple removal.14k mount rainier in the back ground largest single tree/cost removal ive done. 2014 is looking up. Good riddance 2013.


Nice view!


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> Thanks for all responses. Today I upgraded with some "Blue Ice Melter" I think it is called which like PDQDL mentioned has calcium chloride blended in with a more refined salt. It spreads and funnels into the auger better too (2x cost tho). So I got all the walking areas to de ice. But I still have some roadway areas that are so deep with ice from drainage that no salt will work and like you said...time to sand tomorrow (I have no restrictions on what I do here and I sure as hell ain't climbing no trees at minus 15 degrees f (without windchill) tomorrow and it Will BE WINDY.
> Wonder if Kitty litter or absorbant would work as it would be lighter per bag? Might be too large particles to go thru the spreader auger tho? Might blow away too.



The granular ice-melt products that have Calcium Chloride in them are just a cheap way to lower the effective temperature of the product without stepping up to the best stuff: straight CaCl2. Years ago I learned a trick from MoDOT. They were putting one bag of calcium chloride into each loader bucket of salt. When the calcium chloride hits the pavement at 10°, it still melts the ice and makes a tiny puddle of water. At that point, the salt gets into the mix and starts working too.

The modern systems just dissolve the calcium chloride into a water solution, then spray it onto the conveyor before it hits the street. It works much better, because each little pellet of salt is making it to the ground with a built-in water droplet to interface with the ice.


Kitty litter is made of clay, corn cobs, stuff like that. It is great for pedestrian traffic; because it isn't such a mess as sand when it get tracked in. Unfortunately, when it is wet enough, it just crumbles up and becomes useless for traction, particularly when car tires are grinding it up. Kitty litter is generally the same stuff as oil dry, which works about the same but costs 1/2 as much.

Smart cat owners buy oil dry: it has far less dust in it than kitty litter, and absorbs just as much moisture.


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> They were supposed to be adding treatment to the tank and the line and manifold seem to freeze when the tank is low.



Don't believe them. What they call conditioner isn't going to be the stuff that will take water out of your tank. The only thing that will come in your fuel oil will be stuff that keeps the wax crystals from glomming together into clumps that will plug up your filters. In diesel systems, this is called "gelling".

Keep the tank where it is, pour in a gallon of this stuff: http://www.powerservice.com/d911/


----------



## treeclimber101

Holy ****ing shiitake mushrooms it's cold outside , I started the truck ..... It made a awful noise so I decided I am too scared to start anything else today , chipper is frozen solid not like I need it for anything and the bucket is literally frozen to the ground , this sucks ass . I shouldn't have to live this way !


----------



## treeclimber101

This should wipe out a lot of the bugs and maybe even a bit of a healthier spring with allergies and mold and ****


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got my chipper back up and running. Gotta change the fluids and filters and it's onto the next piece of equipment for maintenance. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, vid had to go, but not after I watched it a couple times!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Holy ****ing shiitake mushrooms it's cold outside , I started the truck ..... It made a awful noise so I decided I am too scared to start anything else today , chipper is frozen solid not like I need it for anything and the bucket is literally frozen to the ground , this sucks ass . I shouldn't have to live this way !


I thought about going out and firing everything up, but figured that it may do more harm than good. Supposed to be 35 Friday, and then heading your way. So the end is in sight!
Now they are talking about it being the perfect conditions for a major ice storm Thur/Fri. Talking about a couple inches of ice. That would make for a interesting month, but I don't want my lil bebe trees to get hurt tho, been raisen dem since dey wur chicks.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I thought about going out and firing everything up, but figured that it may do more harm than good. Supposed to be 35 Friday, and then heading your way. So the end is in sight!
> Now they are talking about it being the perfect conditions for a major ice storm Thur/Fri. Talking about a couple inches of ice. That would make for a interesting month, but I don't want my lil bebe trees to get hurt tho, been raisen dem since dey wur chicks.


Wrap them with burlap


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I thought about going out and firing everything up, but figured that it may do more harm than good. Supposed to be 35 Friday, and then heading your way. So the end is in sight!
> Now they are talking about it being the perfect conditions for a major ice storm Thur/Fri. Talking about a couple inches of ice. That would make for a interesting month, but I don't want my lil bebe trees to get hurt tho, been raisen dem since dey wur chicks.


Burlap them


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I thought about going out and firing everything up, but figured that it may do more harm than good. Supposed to be 35 Friday, and then heading your way. So the end is in sight!
> Now they are talking about it being the perfect conditions for a major ice storm Thur/Fri. Talking about a couple inches of ice. That would make for a interesting month, but I don't want my lil bebe trees to get hurt tho, been raisen dem since dey wur chicks.


Burlap them


----------



## sgreanbeans

word


----------



## sgreanbeans

word


----------



## sgreanbeans

What the hell?


----------



## treeclimber101

The site has a bit of Tourettes this morning


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Holy ****ing shiitake mushrooms it's cold outside , I started the truck ..... It made a awful noise so I decided I am too scared to start anything else today , chipper is frozen solid not like I need it for anything and the bucket is literally frozen to the ground , this sucks ass . I shouldn't have to live this way !


I park my skid loader on wood boards to prevent the tracks from freezing to the ground.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

tomorrow a start back to above freezing temps. Gonna do a td even tho 8 degrees in the am. I am biting the bit to get back to tree work. Hope the crano starts. Needs a block heater. Little shot of starter will do it.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

To flipping cold,I'm going home to watch **** 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> tomorrow a start back to above freezing temps. Gonna do a td even tho 8 degrees in the am. I am biting the bit to get back to tree work. Hope the crano starts. Needs a block heater. Little shot of starter will do it.


Don't be shooting that **** into your truck you got turbos


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> To flipping cold,I'm going home to watch ****
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Dudes I'm sure


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> tomorrow a start back to above freezing temps. Gonna do a td even tho 8 degrees in the am. I am biting the bit to get back to tree work. Hope the crano starts. Needs a block heater. Little shot of starter will do it.


hyd system is the biggest prob in cold weather. telescope packings in boom are the most vulnerable. need to go in and out slowly at idle speed(even though its annoying) to get oil moving. if you roll a scope packing -its a major awshit.


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm gonna wrench on the 460 this morning , gotta figure out how to get this in the bucket


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't be shooting that **** into your truck you got turbos


no glow plugs on the big block cats so no prob if used sparingly. either is only an issue with engines with glow plugs, turbos not in equation.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> hyd system is the biggest prob in cold weather. telescope packings in boom are the most vulnerable. need to go in and out slowly at idle speed(even though its annoying) to get oil moving. if you roll a scope packing -its a major awshit.



thanks for any advice...any time tom


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm gonna wrench on the 460 this morning , gotta figure out how to get this in the bucket


one of the good ones.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> no glow plugs on the big block cats so no prob if used sparingly. either is only an issue with engines with glow plugs, turbos not in equation.


Huh ? I mean my papaw told me that **** will wipe out my turbo seals !


----------



## treevet

my 200 hp Cummins in my bc2k Vermeer has been coughing and hacking in this cold weather even if I let her idle for a while when first running the blades. Blows heaps of white smoke too. Then after 5 to 10 mins the smoke goes away and smooth sailing. JUst had it into a Cummins dealer/repair place and dropped a grand on various incl. new fuel pump, filters etc. Very disappointed. I drove it 30 mins back to shop and they called me and had forgot to put back some bolts and had to do another hour round trip....idjots.


----------



## tree MDS

Got my chipper and tractor inside and toasty warm anyway. Everything else is just gonna have to tough it out. Nasty. 

Realized I'm only about $7200 away from having my chip truck paid off yesterday. Then its just the relatively small note on my pickup. Maybe a good time to retire pretty soon. Wtf was I thinking anyway!!??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Got my chipper and tractor inside and toasty warm anyway. Everything else is just gonna have to tough it out. Nasty.
> 
> Realized I'm only about $7200 away from having my chip truck paid off yesterday. Then its just the relatively small note on my pickup. Maybe a good time to retire pretty soon. Wtf was I thinking anyway!!??


Sounds nice .... Maybe you could see if there are any other older guys down at the bingo hall that wanna take strolls in the woods with you ! And your the only person that I know that pays off all there **** and retires ! Just saying your logic is flawed !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Sounds nice .... Maybe you could see if there are any other older guys down at the bingo hall that wanna take strolls in the woods with you ! And your the only person that I know that pays off all there **** and retires ! Just saying your logic is flawed !



Not going anywhere. Just griping. I find it therapeutic.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not going anywhere. Just griping. I find it therapeutic.


Good I hate you ... But I would miss you too , if you retire then you lose your rights to run your fat mouth about how bad ass you are !


----------



## treevet

I predict I will die in the top of a big oak tree. Hope they just leave me up there. Have a ceremony at the base and then just go about there fkn bidness.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Good I hate you ... But I would miss you too , if you retire then you lose your rights to run your fat mouth about how bad ass you are !



I've transcended all that nonsense. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I've transcended all that nonsense. Lol


Well then that's peachy !


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I predict I will die in the top of a big oak tree. Hope they just leave me up there. Have a ceremony at the base and then just go about there fkn bidness.



Lol. Not happening. We're gonna send Lardfingers up to retrieve your corpse and then have a proper service.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Not happening. We're gonna send Lardfingers up to retrieve your corpse and then have a proper service.


The way I shake the tree lardthrustin he will prolly be jarred loose fall down and take me out as well !


----------



## treeclimber101

As old and frail treevet is we could prolly knock him down with a 8oz torpedo bag


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> The way I shake the tree lardthrustin he will prolly be jarred loose fall down and take me out as well !



Things just keep getting better and better for the old boy!! Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Things just keep getting better and better for the old boy!! Lol


I may live .... Having him land on me is prolly like being hit by a kite at the park


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I may live .... Having him land on me is prolly like being hit by a kite at the park



you flyin 190 lb rock hard kites it will be


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I may live .... Having him land on me is prolly like being hit by a kite at the park



you flyin 190 lb rock hard kites it will be


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I predict I will die in the top of a big oak tree. Hope they just leave me up there. Have a ceremony at the base and then just go about there fkn bidness.


after the ceremony how about touching the tree. kinda like arborist goes to valhalla. tcia sponsored crematory!


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> As old and frail treevet is we could prolly knock him down with a 8oz torpedo bag



There is an idea! 

Big Shot target practice competition, with a bonus award for the guy that finally knocks him out of the tree. Start the competition with 8oz bags, no advancement in weight until you score a direct hit.


----------



## Pelorus

Be ok to use golf balls / lacrosse balls instead of a throwbag?


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Be ok to use golf balls / lacrosse balls instead of a throwbag?


Walnuts . I am good with the walnuts


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are bad. What about that grapnel thingy the rec guys use? Seems like you could snag him with that pretty easily..


----------



## Pelorus

How 'bout a bow hunting rig with a pointy arrow for shooting carp?


----------



## treeclimber101

Well we can just shoot his heart meds right into his mouth


----------



## treevet

when your time comes I think we need a harpoon


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> when your time comes I think we need a harpoon


Can operate a piece of equipment in your elder age


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Doing a little shopping for gear and came across this monster
I think I need it!


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## Zale

Watching the ice form on my single pane windows inside the house. Fire is burning at full capacity and still feeling the outside drafts. Need to remind myself this summer to replace windows and add more insulation. F the cold.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Going out to finish changing the fluids in the chipper. Yay

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## formationrx

crapes, hedge, jap maples, all day.... threw the ladder into the truck and clipped my kneecap.... now im limping around the house... hope you guys had a better day than i did... but at least i got paid in cash...


----------



## treevet

music interlude...talk amongst yourselves...


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> music interlude...talk amongst yourselves...



I can't open it because I'm not 18 LOL


----------



## sgreanbeans

Zale said:


> Watching the ice form on my single pane windows inside the house. Fire is burning at full capacity and still feeling the outside drafts. Need to remind myself this summer to replace windows and add more insulation. F the cold.


Bro, that thin plastic the ya hit with the hair dryer with, works awesome. I also have 1912 windows. Comes in little kits at da walmart.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Warm up begins, supposed to be toasty 17. Weird, yesterday I get a bunch of calls for bids..........cool. Normally, this time of year is when I get to do my fav thing, oak prunes. This year tho, has totally sucked, have a good amount of jobs set up, but the weather has been crap. 17 and sunny, NO WIND, NO SNOW, is my winter perfect day. My cousins husband pointed out to me, that in 6 months, I will be bitchen about it being to hot.


----------



## treevet

Goin out today to kick some tree ass. 6 degrees now but hi of 28, nice weather for a td. Big dead cherry and will be burning that in my woodburning add on furnace this season. Back up the drive and reach over a mulberry to get top as too dead to climb and wire under it. 75' , no elevator, reaches some surprising schit sideways. Back the crane in after and pick wood out. So dead hardly no chipping.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't open it because I'm not 18 LOL


 
mentally and socially?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't open it because I'm not 18 LOL


 
Back in the wild wooly early 70's days I had a one ton dump chip box truck and worked in Hunterdon county New Jersey. Just got back from VNam so was a little uncivilized. Would back the truck into a drive often in deep woods as this area, was just as uncivilized as me. Truck had a big 8 track and graphic power booster and bigass speakers I put in doors. On a day like today, 5 degrees, would open both doors and the truck became a giant boom box and fill the entire neighborhood with music. We would usually be hung over and fire up a doob and fill the whole area with music turned all the way up with a song like this. 

One day I remember a guy approaching me, many of the people were hippies living in commune like long drive woods settings. I figure he is gonna tell me to turn the fkn music off , but instead he says "dude that is a great song, lets burn one". Played a lot of "War" and George Thorogood and stuff like that. What would the ISA say about my behavior back then?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> mentally and socially?


Mostly physical mentally more like 12/13 at most


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Back in the wild wooly early 70's days I had a one ton dump chip box truck and worked in Hunterdon county New Jersey. Just got back from VNam so was a little uncivilized. Would back the truck into a drive often in deep woods as this area, was just as uncivilized as me. Truck had a big 8 track and graphic power booster and bigass speakers I put in doors. On a day like today, 5 degrees, would open both doors and the truck became a giant boom box and fill the entire neighborhood with music. We would usually be hung over and fire up a doob and fill the whole area with music turned all the way up with a song like this.
> 
> One day I remember a guy approaching me, many of the people were hippies living in commune like long drive woods settings. I figure he is gonna tell me to turn the fkn music off , but instead he says "dude that is a great song, lets burn one". Played a lot of "War" and George Thorogood and stuff like that. What would the ISA say about my behavior back then?



They would have sent word via horseback letting you know they didn't approve , in the 70's I was just a thought until my conception in 76' for which my parents gave birth to a monster named Edward j Buck JR


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> $4.97 for 50# Mortons. Blue stuff 2x...but it just gets passed on. Bill at $20. bag plus $100. hr and $25. for Blue. Do you run sand thru your spreader? Maybe a mix?



20 bucks for a 5 dollar bag? Somebody just might catch on to that but go ahead. To me it sounds like you are using Morton 40 lb blue which I sometimes use when I need a quick bag or two. Its water softener salt though I am not sure why they say you shouldn't use it. It is more refined that rock salt. I use a small but decent push spreader because I am only doing driveways and keep the applications neat. 

Its true though: If I charged exactly what it was worth the people could not afford it and they wouldn't. Some do pay extra, send thank you cards and gifts and I like them all but favor the ones who give me booze. The one lady makes me a double espresso with coffe vodka.

I double the price and tend to only use regular rock salt. I did have some problems with its performance in the colder weather but, around here, it usually doesn't stay very cold. So I just use more salt when its cold.

Using straight calcium is dusty and exspenive to the client and I have had complaints about how it is so easy to track it indoors and get all over everything. The mixes are clean and refined to be ideal for melting , running through spreaders, spreading on concrete. Doubling the price for this makes it 1 dollar a pound.

To me sand can be a variable of proceedingly tougher predictions. I dunno.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Doing a little shopping for gear and came across this monsterView attachment 326463
> I think I need it!
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


Is it that much bigger?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> I predict I will die in the top of a big oak tree. Hope they just leave me up there. Have a ceremony at the base and then just go about there fkn bidness.




I was kinda hoping the same thing.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Is it that much bigger?


the big porty is quite a bit bigger and needs to be for 5/8 and 3/4 inch. Doesn't get used that much but when it is time you gotta have it;.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have ran 3/4" through my party without no problems

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> the big porty is quite a bit bigger and needs to be for 5/8 and 3/4 inch. Doesn't get used that much but when it is time you gotta have it;.




The silver one is a bigger "monster" version ? It looks like a standard large.


----------



## treevet

hard to get dumass gm's to let it run I found. flows better in the crevaces on the big.


----------



## treevet

it is


DR. P. Proteus said:


> The silver one is a bigger "monster" version ? It looks like a standard large.


it is


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Gotta go change the fluids on my chipper. 16° out. Changing the Oil won't make to much of a mess but it will take day to get it all out. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Is it that much bigger?


Yeah the picture doesn't really show it but its fricken huge. You could run 1' rope no prob on that thing,it's rated at 60,000 lb breaking strength 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah the picture doesn't really show it but its fricken huge. You could run 1' rope no prob on that thing,it's rated at 60,000 lb breaking strength
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


That would be handy if you ever want to send a dump truck down the rope ! That porty screams tiny penis !


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah the picture doesn't really show it but its fricken huge. You could run 1' rope no prob on that thing,it's rated at 60,000 lb breaking strength
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


That would be handy if you ever want to send a dump truck down the rope ! That porty screams tiny penis !


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a great morning until I got my ass chewed from my boss about the snow storm the other nite. , apparently someone hit my bobcat which was parked in a intersection when we took coffee break , I had no idea that parking a machine on the curb within 60 ft of a stop sign was still a intersection but now I have to answer questions about someone else's mistake ! Great


----------



## mckeetree

Foreman called me from the job a little bit ago and said the HO is going around informing anybody that will listen of the fact he intends to pay with AMEX. I said tell him OK, that's great, pay with AMEX. Now the HO calls me just now and says he wants us to stop the job at 50% completion and he will pay half on his AMEX card and then come back in two weeks and finish the job and he pay the balance then with a check. WTF? Residential work sucks more and more every year.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a great morning until I got my ass chewed from my boss about the snow storm the other nite. , apparently someone hit my bobcat which was parked in a intersection when we took coffee break , I had no idea that parking a machine on the curb within 60 ft of a stop sign was still a intersection but now I have to answer questions about someone else's mistake ! Great



Been there had that happen before. We had a lady drive over our cones and hit a parked loader 100 feet from an intersection and put the blame on us. It was raining at the time but she claimed we left it parked right in the intersection. She was some kind of foreign lady that couldn't speak a lick of English and had to have an interpreter. We ended up proving we were not at fault but our stupid ins. carrier paid out a claim on it anyway.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

The neighborhood hacks are at it again!



Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## sgreanbeans

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> The neighborhood hacks are at it again!View attachment 326632
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


U in Iowa?


----------



## gorman

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> The neighborhood hacks are at it again!View attachment 326632
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.



Maybe the homeowner wanted to pay a quarter on the card and have the company come back for the rest


----------



## sgreanbeans

In Cali, that's what my Sr. Sales turd sold as "reduction pruning" or "reduce to old cuts". C-"that's not topping!" because we where in Cali, it was OK................ When I told him that he would get fired for doing that, he couldn't sell for chit, tells ya what kind of work went on there for year's. Guys would do it because they where afraid to get canned. Old GM had the same belief. Actually took me to a long term client where they did that to 40 big euc's every few years, he laughed and told me to just keep your head down and hope no one see's ya. Soon as I took over, it was outlawed. The guys where relieved when I told them and that they could refuse to bad work and call me if there was a Issue. I had them calling all time, the younger guys. Threw that sales guy way off. When I walked out because of that type of crap, they finally did something with him and made him transfer to ROW. Still cant figure out what he had on them to keep his job. This was the same guy who told a HO that a 12" wide 2-3" deep girdle around a pine wouldn't hurt the tree..............it was dead when he told them this. That also looks like typical Iowaegian Bubba Hack work.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks good to me. Tree was probably getting too leggy.


----------



## mckeetree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> The neighborhood hacks are at it again!View attachment 326632
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.



In my little neck of the woods, just east of Dallas, you would quickly recognize that as work of one of the "chingale bros." You just wouldn't be sure which one. The same old Viejo at some ROW company must have taught them all how to prune because all their work looks the same.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to start the chipper today and she just won't do it. The starter started to smoke so I abandoned that idea.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Topped silver maples are everywhere , in all fairness a silver maple tree is about a piece of trash ! Half the trees fall apart the other half wipe out the lawn with surface roots and ruin the landscape .


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Been there had that happen before. We had a lady drive over our cones and hit a parked loader 100 feet from an intersection and put the blame on us. It was raining at the time but she claimed we left it parked right in the intersection. She was some kind of foreign lady that couldn't speak a lick of English and had to have an interpreter. We ended up proving we were not at fault but our stupid ins. carrier paid out a claim on it anyway.


I am just gonna take that for what it was , my thought is that the guy hit something prior and saw the loader sitting there and blamed it on the loader in the road . If anything comes from it I am gonna ask the idiot why e left the scene of the accident ?


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am just gonna take that for what it was , my thought is that the guy hit something prior and saw the loader sitting there and blamed it on the loader in the road . If anything comes from it I am gonna ask the idiot why e left the scene of the accident ?



There was no guesswork on our deal. We were standing under the Ho's carport waiting for the rain to stop when this car comes skidding towards our old case scatback loader, runs over the traffic cones around it and hits the bucket. She then got out of the car and slipped her ass down on the wet pavement, got up and got back in and backed up dragging cones with her and got the number off one of the trucks. Next thing you know, some lawyer in Dallas named Humberto or some **** like that is in contact with us.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> There was no guesswork on our deal. We were standing under the Ho's carport waiting for the rain to stop when this car comes skidding towards our old case scatback loader, runs over the traffic cones around it and hits the bucket. She then got out of the car and slipped her ass down on the wet pavement, got up and got back in and backed up dragging cones with her and got the number off one of the trucks. Next thing you know, some lawyer in Dallas named Humberto or some **** like that is in contact with us.


I was a little pissed earlier but I'm good now I talked to the management comp at the fault is on the driver not us , from what I was told this person wasn't even supposed to be out an about anyway .


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I was a little pissed earlier but I'm good now I talked to the management comp at the fault is on the driver not us , from what I was told this person wasn't even supposed to be out an about anyway .



You had a Beautiful day!,,,just like me!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang!,,It barely got to 72 degrees today!
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang!,,It barely got to 72 degrees today!
> Jeff


Bet your turtle was hiding. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading tomorrow to my first day of a 4 day certified arborist prep class. Hope to learn some stuff and help me get prepared for the cert test

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading tomorrow to my first day of a 4 day certified arborist prep class. Hope to learn some stuff and help me get prepared for the cert test
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I paid to send my gm (about 4 gm's ago lol) to take that 4 day course. Paid for his cdl test and truck rental and pesticide test. He passed the CA etc....then went bye bye to Davey Tree (now is looking elsewhere I am told). My LAST time kissing employee ass. Good luck with the test, hear it is much easier than when I passed it in '92 first year of testing. They get you in and then they can get more $ from you, but you gotta have it.


----------



## sgreanbeans

HEAT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE! Hi of 28!!! Sup Jeffery!! Beat that yo! Going to try and knock out a couple small red oaks prunes. That is if I can get the equipment to wake up..............


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> HEAT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE! Hi of 28!!! Sup Jeffery!! Beat that yo! Going to try and knock out a couple small red oaks prunes. That is if I can get the equipment to wake up..............


72 degrees yesterday!!
Jeff


----------



## Youngbuck20

I love readin what you guys have to say about "cold" weather haha! 

Sincerely, Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://voices.yahoo.com/the-sexiest-job-arborist-200074.html?cat=6 Now its official!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Youngbuck20 said:


> I love readin what you guys have to say about "cold" weather haha!
> 
> Sincerely, Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I bet, lol, -30 like summer to you!


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> I paid to send my gm (about 4 gm's ago lol) to take that 4 day course. Paid for his cdl test and truck rental and pesticide test. He passed the CA etc....then went bye bye to Davey Tree (now is looking elsewhere I am told). My LAST time kissing employee ass. Good luck with the test, hear it is much easier than when I passed it in '92 first year of testing. They get you in and then they can get more $ from you, but you gotta have it.



I know where you are coming from. Guys come in with no CA credential, no CDL, no applicator's license, no anything. You help them get all that and the MFer's quit you. I am so done with that. Not doing that again.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading tomorrow to my first day of a 4 day certified arborist prep class. Hope to learn some stuff and help me get prepared for the cert test
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Youse gonna go and get an edjabucation and be all uppity and **** now !


----------



## treeclimber101

Youngbuck20 said:


> I love readin what you guys have to say about "cold" weather haha!
> 
> Sincerely, Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I don't say too much because I don't do too much in it !


----------



## treeclimber101

34* and I am rearranging firewood , got my hobo fire lit and all ! Sincerely New Jersey !


----------



## treeclimber101

Look at this burl wish I knew a wood turner


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

I hate pole clipping, my shoulders and back are flipping killing me, that is all 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> 34* and I am rearranging firewood , got my hobo fire lit and all ! Sincerely New Jersey !





I think it is a shame that you have no snow or turkeys.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> I think it is a shame that you have no snow or turkeys.
> 
> View attachment 326829


Id be eating them turkeys for dinner for the next few nites !


----------



## Pelorus

Used to raise a bunch of birds to eat, but is far cheaper and easier to buy them on sale at the grocery store!
These guys are also pets...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Gotta go change the fluids on my chipper. 16° out. Changing the Oil won't make to much of a mess but it will take day to get it all out. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk





Yesterday I got mine started and broke the disc loose as I was supposed to help someone take down an "easy tree" right in the middle of glorious Pottstown. Turns out to be a sub-monster oak leaning over 2 houses and fences and it was stone dead. Pretty big tree with a lot to it and don't forget the trunk. The guy had it priced way to low and there was no way I was going to try to take it down with just me and him.

He was hurting for some work for this time of year, I was a little pissed I drove all the way up there with all my gear and chipper to work myself into paying to allow me to break myself removing that oak tree. He followed me down to my neighborhood and blew out an " easy tree" in about 4 hours for one of my clients. A nice 700 job that I actually needed to get done. So we were leaving and I was reaching for my wallet to give him a buck 50 at least and the best part is when he told me that he still owed me for the last time I helped him and still owes me a day.

I told him we could get NC to climb the oak tree for 300 but now he says he wants to let the job go as it is a stone dead oak in the back of postage stamp yards. It would be a good job but its going take 4 good guys to get this down in a day for around 2k.

I have a job just like it but its no big ass oak like that, its a poplar with dead center top up against the back of a house for 2500 because I know.


----------



## Groundman One

Shoveled, shoveled, shoveled, shoveled, shoveled, shoveled, shoveled, and then shoveled some more.

A quick bite to eat and I'm going back for about 45 minutes to finish. I'm going to make that roof my bee-yatch! 

Tomorrow? Shovel, shovel, shovel, shovel, shovel.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

2.5 hours of tree biology without a break and then 3 hours of tree I'd without a break. Needed a break but didn't want to miss anything. No tree I'd on the test anymore. You just need to be able to know how to identify tree species

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

broke the disc loose? Whaddamean? The bearings seized?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> broke the disc loose? Whaddamean? The bearings seized?


No. I.am sure it had ice around the disc

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> 2.5 hours of tree biology without a break and then 3 hours of tree I'd without a break. Needed a break but didn't want to miss anything. No tree I'd on the test anymore. You just need to be able to know how to identify tree species
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




They tell me the CA test is super watered down nowadays.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mckeetree said:


> They tell me the CA test is super watered down nowadays.


Yeah they've dumb down everything so Juan and Jose b can pass it 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## Youngbuck20

treeclimber101 said:


> 34* and I am rearranging firewood , got my hobo fire lit and all ! Sincerely New Jersey !


Haha I love it! 34 is a beauty temp! Sucks though when you reach that then all the snow melts making your feet soaked then freezing!! Hellllo joysea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jefflovstrom

Although it was a beautiful day, I am not looking forward to tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pruned those small oak, they had great structure so it went pretty fast. Was nice being able to get out and up. Old man across the street told me that I was nutz for going up that high..............20ft,LOL.


----------



## mckeetree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah they've dumb down everything so Juan and Jose b can pass it
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.



I believe it.


----------



## Youngbuck20

sgreanbeans said:


> Pruned those small oak, they had great structure so it went pretty fast. Was nice being able to get out and up. Old man across the street told me that I was nutz for going up that high..............20ft,LOL.


I love people like that. Oh your doing such a great job! Ma'am I'm 10 feet off the ground and cutting one branch but thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah they've dumb down everything so Juan and Jose b can pass it
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


I am gonna get on that now then


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah they've dumb down everything so Juan and Jose b can pass it
> 
> 
> Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


I am gonna get on that now then


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I am gonna get on that now then


Geeze I'm about to also lol


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## luckydad

Peer pressure !! LoL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am gonna get on that now then



I'm still trying to figure out how Juan got his CDL. I mean great guy, but from texting with him, I'm pretty sure he has no clue what a question mark is even. I guess when a company puts you through it its different. I dunno.


----------



## treeclimber101

If there gonna dumb it down for Pedro and Petra then hell yea I'll jump on board too. Is that wrong ! I wonder if I can knock out the CDL deal too ! Johnny law likes to squabble at times with me about the combo bucket chipper setup I have !


----------



## Groundman One

Finished the last roof before the rain hits tomorrow. A big ugly metal shed roof, about 80`long with an extension off the end. What a POS. Got two buddies to help blast through it. Only took a few hours. Sweet! Going to have some lunch and coffee and then a shower and a nap. After that big ass roof all alone yesterday and this one today, I admit to feeling my age.

_Zzzzzz..._


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> If there gonna dumb it down for Pedro and Petra then hell yea I'll jump on board too. Is that wrong ! I wonder if I can knock out the CDL deal too ! Johnny law likes to squabble at times with me about the combo bucket chipper setup I have !



Right. Too bad we can't just paint your fat ass brown, and change your papers so they say something like "Edwardo Buckelero". You'd be a shoe in!! Lmao..


----------



## treeclimber101

That's offensive !


----------



## treeman75

LOL!


----------



## treeman75

I was looking at old threads and couldnt help it


----------



## treeman75

I wonder where Matt and ol rope been hiding?


----------



## treeclimber101

Matt ....... Umm I think he may fear the daunting questions about the takeover where he will become a bajillionaire maybe I'm wrong , ol rope I mean he was pretty old I hope he didn't walk out the front while he was unattended and get lost ! Maybe he's just lurking waiting for someone to mention his name !


----------



## treeman75

Ya, I think the last I heard matt was being bought out or some chit.


----------



## treeclimber101

I wanna sell out ..... But I still wanna mess with trees ! Would be nice just to go to work punch in and work . If something breaks call someone to fix it for me , when guys are complaining just throw the old hand up in there face and say " ain't my problem " man that would be awesome . With that in mind I am gonna take a nap , then wake up eat and go to bed I am beat tired from doing nothing today !


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> That's offensive !


whats offensive is giving the illegals licenses to begin with. if they don't want to play by the rules then no privileges. kick them out with their liberal supporters.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> whats offensive is giving the illegals licenses to begin with. if they don't want to play by the rules then no privileges. kick them out with their liberal supporters.


 I support the old adage if he comes to work at least 4 outta 5 days a week he's a keeper even if he has to press 2 for Spanish. ! And to be honest I really don't care . I find this topic to be redundant and boring ! Lol


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> whats offensive is giving the illegals licenses to begin with. if they don't want to play by the rules then no privileges. kick them out with their liberal supporters.



Yeah, that's real damn offensive. Somehow if they work for a big line clearance company they get CDL's and avoid deportation.


----------



## Toddppm

treeman75 said:


> I was looking at old threads and couldnt help it



Steiners and dumbasses, great combination


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> And to be honest I really don't care .l




A lot of folks do care.


----------



## Toddppm

A wee little bit of ice formed with the rains this morning, just enough to put out salt ching ching $$$$. I kind of like these little storms better than plowing sometimes but way better $$$ if we get to plow.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> A lot of folks do care.


I know you care for the both if us , to be frank I think recently you've been quasay salty ... I don't wanna discuss this in any detail , I know this is a hot topic with you .... So I will just admit my defeat before it even gets heated


----------



## treeclimber101

Sorry McKee that was insensitive on my part I do care . I don't advocate just giving free **** to people who come and live illegally , what I've said in the past has led me to see the light a bit and work a little harder to want to change things . Sorry


----------



## Pelorus

Cottage owner was concerned that with rain forecast, there might be too much weight on his roof...
Shovelled the bugger off by myself today. Much suffering.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 326993
> View attachment 326994
> 
> 
> Cottage owner was concerned that with rain forecast, there might be too much weight on his roof...
> Shovelled the bugger off by myself today. Much suffering.


F%#k that ,my back hurts just looking At that 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## treevet

http://video.carsguide.com.au/2429180352/Holden-V8-chainsaw-is-an-Aussie-muscle-axe#


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> If there gonna dumb it down for Pedro and Petra then hell yea I'll jump on board too. Is that wrong ! I wonder if I can knock out the CDL deal too ! Johnny law likes to squabble at times with me about the combo bucket chipper setup I have !


Cdl test is a cake walk in a bucket truck. I took mine with a flat bed 18 wheeler. Made parallel parking a lot easier then with a box trailer. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Ya, I think the last I heard matt was being bought out or some chit.


 The last time I talked to Matt he said he changed his mind about being bought out and he wasn't gonna sell. But who knows

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got a good bit done today even though I got a late start. Got the chipper finished up and changed all the fluid and filters on my cat skid loader and on my dingo. 

Found the manifold on the dingo cracked where the two cylinder pipes come together. Hope to be able to weld it back together without having to take it off the motor. Taking it off the motor looks like a real *****.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cdl test is a cake walk in a bucket truck. I took mine with a flat bed 18 wheeler. Made parallel parking a lot easier then with a box trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



The trouble with passing is not in the driving or the parking, it's all in the pre-trip inspection.

My old beater wrecker wouldn't pass the pre-trip inspection; the air brake control valve attached to the pedal started leaking. They gave me 1 hour to fix it, so I plugged up the exhaust port with a small fitting I bought at the nearby truck stop. Just one problem: once you stepped on the brakes, you couldn't release them for about 15-20 seconds. But it didn't leak any air!

I took the whole damn driving test with disabled air brakes and the inspector never knew the difference. She gave me a nice high score, probably on account of how careful I was to not race up on any stops, and how careful I was to check for cross traffic before proceeding.


----------



## Toddppm

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 326993
> View attachment 326994
> 
> 
> Cottage owner was concerned that with rain forecast, there might be too much weight on his roof...
> Shovelled the bugger off by myself today. Much suffering.




How much are you guys getting for that kind of work? It'd have to be a ton for me to do something like that or even worry about employees up on a snowy roof.


----------



## pdqdl

Whats to worry? With that much snow, I don't think they could get hurt falling off, even if they did a swan dive.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> I wonder where Matt and ol rope been hiding?



Here's a Matt we haven't seen for a while opcorn:


----------



## Pelorus

Toddppm said:


> How much are you guys getting for that kind of work? It'd have to be a ton for me to do something like that or even worry about employees up on a snowy roof.



Priced this one too cheap....(these are hard times, LOL)...5 solid hours of slugging for $350. Plus almost half hour travel each way.
Top 12" of snow was light and fluffy. From there on down it was really compacted and heavy, which was a killer. 
It was a low pitch roof, so nothing would slide down.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Sorry McKee that was insensitive on my part I do care . I don't advocate just giving free **** to people who come and live illegally , what I've said in the past has led me to see the light a bit and work a little harder to want to change things . Sorry



No big deal. My main gripe with the illegal situation is the hypocrisy of our government concerning illegal aliens and the double standard game Washington plays when it comes to illegals. You can't handpick which laws you intend to enforce based on a roll of the dice or how you woke up feeling that day. Same thing with the amnesty ****. Illegal is illegal...deport their asses everyone or make a proclamation this country doesn't enforce the law anymore. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Groundman One said:


> Finished the last roof before the rain hits tomorrow. A big ugly metal shed roof, about 80`long with an extension off the end. What a POS. Got two buddies to help blast through it. Only took a few hours. Sweet! Going to have some lunch and coffee and then a shower and a nap. After that big ass roof all alone yesterday and this one today, I admit to feeling my age.
> 
> _Zzzzzz..._



Guess I won't complain about the roofs I do lol. All shingles. No crazy angles and mostly cottages so they are relatively small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> No big deal. My main gripe with the illegal situation is the hypocrisy of our government concerning illegal aliens and the double standard game Washington plays when it comes to illegals. You can't handpick which laws you intend to enforce based on a roll of the dice or how you woke up feeling that day. Same thing with the amnesty ****. Illegal is illegal...deport their asses everyone or make a proclamation this country doesn't enforce the law anymore. You can't have it both ways.


It is all about votes and voters.


----------



## Groundman One

Youngbuck20 said:


> Guess I won't complain about the roofs I do lol. All shingles. No crazy angles and mostly cottages so they are relatively small.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



The shed wasn't high or steep, just frigging big with a billion screw heads sticking out of the metal roof. Lotsa swearing.


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Cdl test is a cake walk in a bucket truck. I took mine with a flat bed 18 wheeler. Made parallel parking a lot easier then with a box trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



When I got my class A in 1987 I thought I was going to take the test in the truck I had been driving, a late seventies gas single axle C70 tractor with a 5/2 trans and a little 28ft van behind it. I had hired a guy to get me through the thing and that was the truck we had been driving three days prior. I was comfortable in it. When the guy showed up on test day he was in a late model freightliner with a 48ft van behind it. It was road ranger 9spd. He told me the little chevy had to go to the shop and I would be taking the test in "his" truck. Couple of test runs with him and I managed to pass when the time came after lunch that day.


----------



## Pelorus

Gotta love steel roofs. Struggle to push a monstrous scoop of snow, and you get stopped dead in your tracks!
Lotsa little curls of plastic shavings from screw vs scoop confrontation.


----------



## Toddppm

Has to be some killer work to be shoveling heavy ass snow for hours.....We do it but not continuously like that. One of our regular customers hired us because the wife was worried about her desk jockey hubby falling out while shoveling their tiny drive and walks. Their neighbor actually ended up dying from a heart attack the next day!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

pdqdl said:


> The trouble with passing is not in the driving or the parking, it's all in the pre-trip inspection.
> 
> My old beater wrecker wouldn't pass the pre-trip inspection; the air brake control valve attached to the pedal started leaking. They gave me 1 hour to fix it, so I plugged up the exhaust port with a small fitting I bought at the nearby truck stop. Just one problem: once you stepped on the brakes, you couldn't release them for about 15-20 seconds. But it didn't leak any air!
> 
> I took the whole damn driving test with disabled air brakes and the inspector never knew the difference. She gave me a nice high score, probably on account of how careful I was to not race up on any stops, and how careful I was to check for cross traffic before proceeding.


There's a reason for a pre trip inspection and if your truck doesn't pass it no matter if it's for your test or going to a job, it should be fixed first.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> There's a reason for a pre trip inspection and if your truck doesn't pass it no matter if it's for your test or going to a job, it should be fixed first.



Well sure. 

We had completely worked that truck over preparing for the test. But that doesn't help if you spring a leak on your way to the testing station.

The point I was attempting to make with that little tale is that the driving inspectors are not really truck drivers, and don't know diddly about the trucks. They just nickle and dime you to death on quoting the rules back to them when you are doing the pre-trip inspection. Once you get past that, if you fail the driving test, you really shouldn't be driving.


----------



## formationrx




----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

formationrx said:


>


That looks like a fun one.What kind of tree is that ? Looks like Oak maybe


Sent from My Etch-A-Sketch


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> There's a reason for a pre trip inspection and if your truck doesn't pass it no matter if it's for your test or going to a job, it should be fixed first.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



About four years ago I helped this guy with his class B. He actually worked at the time for a moron that I can't stand but he is a fairly stand up cat himself. We went through everything in one of my trucks and when he was ready to take the test he said he was going to take it in an old 8 yard '84 GMC he had been hauling a little dirt for folks with. I got a look at the truck and here is this old beat up deal with a regular inspection sticker on it, no DOT, and three tires so bad I wouldn't have started home on them. No horn, no turn signals. It was air brake and I checked the plate inside the door...32,000 GVW so it was a DOT sticker truck. I have no idea who he got to put a regular sticker on it. Anyway, I advised him NOT to bring that truck for his test.


----------



## formationrx

treeman75 said:


> I wonder where Matt and ol rope been hiding?


yeah and where is treeMD? he fall off the planet????


----------



## formationrx

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That looks like a fun one.What kind of tree is that ? Looks like Oak maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from My Etch-A-Sketch


valley oak


----------



## teamtree

Spent 5 hours in the office getting my estimates in line and my estimate bag cleaned out, receipts turned in, made several cold calls and emails.......checked on doing work with the state....failry pumped about 2014.....planning on doing a booth at the local home show


----------



## Youngbuck20

It kills me that you guys call them aliens haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## squad143

Finished off a rather large job today.
Been helping my friend with this one. A ton if removals plus some storm clean up.

Yesterday we dropped a lot of the trees and when the trucks were full of chips, we staged the brush so the mini could gather it today.









Some of the dragging distances were pretty far and it was nice to have 2 minis there.

I was surprised at how well these little machines worked in the snow. That is, until I slid sideways down a slope and flipped mine.




Had it on its tracks in no time and after 15 mins to let the oil settle, she was back to work.




Brought in a bin for all the wood. Filled it and have another one coming tomirrow.




Even the bucket truck saw some use.




The warmer weather was a bonus.
Finally got to empty my chip box without chipping away at the frozen chips stuck up the sides and bottom.

Even washed all the salt off the truck before returning home. - man I dislike a dirty vehicle


----------



## deevo

Nice Chuck, are we the only ones doing tree work? lol. Common up Eddie, bring MDS with ya! Craploads of work in the Toronto area! Half the jobs downtown Toronto we have left are 24" alleys to get the rounds outta! Gonna be fun. Other jobs the mini has shined! Big time and fun fun fun in the snow!


----------



## mr. holden wood

formationrx said:


> [in 3quote]
> Why are you posting pics from last summer and tied in 3 times?


----------



## treeman75

I have some work to do, I just have to get motivated to do it. I kinda been in a slump lately from sitting around the house too much.


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Nice Chuck, are we the only ones doing tree work? lol. Common up Eddie, bring MDS with ya! Craploads of work in the Toronto area! Half the jobs downtown Toronto we have left are 24" alleys to get the rounds outta! Gonna be fun. Other jobs the mini has shined! Big time and fun fun fun in the snow!


Do you need a passport to get in Canada?


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> Do you need a passport to get in Canada?


 Yep, but so many companies are paying cash just stuff it in suit cases' on your way back home!


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Yep, but so many companies are paying cash just stuff it in suit cases' on your way back home!


Sounds tempting but no passport.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Since when do you need to have a passport to get into Canada

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Since when we have needed to have one to get into the USA!


----------



## Pelorus

When y'all come north across the border to get rich, insist on getting paid in American $$$. Our Canadian dollar is taking a drubbing lately.


----------



## mckeetree

Youngbuck20 said:


> It kills me that you guys call them aliens haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



What then?


----------



## formationrx

@holden
you are a crackhead... i did that tree today ass... and im not tied in 3 times... one is a rigging line...


----------



## squad143

mckeetree said:


> What then?



We call them immigrants

But the frickin government eventually calls them citizens.


----------



## squad143

mckeetree said:


> What then?



We call them immigrants

But the frickin government eventually calls them citizens.


----------



## sgreanbeans

deevo said:


> Nice Chuck, are we the only ones doing tree work? lol. Common up Eddie, bring MDS with ya! Craploads of work in the Toronto area! Half the jobs downtown Toronto we have left are 24" alleys to get the rounds outta! Gonna be fun. Other jobs the mini has shined! Big time and fun fun fun in the snow!


Can I come!, I am bored out of my mind. I wont work tho, just watch y'all and yell at women, I'll bring my Joe Dirt hair hat!


----------



## Youngbuck20

sgreanbeans said:


> Can I come!, I am bored out of my mind. I wont work tho, just watch y'all and yell at women, I'll bring my Joe Dirt hair hat!



Haha I would work for free just to watch that!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Youngbuck20

mckeetree said:


> What then?


Do you call the boats n trucks they come in on UFO's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Nice Chuck, are we the only ones doing tree work? lol. Common up Eddie, bring MDS with ya! Craploads of work in the Toronto area! Half the jobs downtown Toronto we have left are 24" alleys to get the rounds outta! Gonna be fun. Other jobs the mini has shined! Big time and fun fun fun in the snow!



I doubt you could even find a Mexican to take you up on that deal. Thanks for the offer though. And carry on with the fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Nice Chuck, are we the only ones doing tree work? lol. Common up Eddie, bring MDS with ya! Craploads of work in the Toronto area! Half the jobs downtown Toronto we have left are 24" alleys to get the rounds outta! Gonna be fun. Other jobs the mini has shined! Big time and fun fun fun in the snow!


So what your saying is passport in hand I can cross the border into round bacon territory with a chipper all my gear and a dump truck ! ?!?! I mean really I can even go into pennsy without all kind of fancy permit and tags and a special truck number !


----------



## treeclimber101

Found it And it's still valid , now I need to rummage through the dump and make sure there's no forgotten about Dooobers in there I don't wanna get pinched by the BP for trafficking




TREEMAN75 it takes like 15 days to get one no big deal unless your a felon . Then it gets complicated


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You can get it same day if you drive to in my case pills and pay a extra $150.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Found it And it's still valid , now I need to rummage through the dump and make sure there's no forgotten about Dooobers in there I don't wanna get pinched by the BP for trafficking
> 
> 
> 
> TREEMAN75 it takes like 15 days to get one no big deal unless your a felon . Then it gets complicated


I am pretty sure there gonna detain your ass coming back in and they will probably give you multiple cavity search (you probably enjoy them) to make sure your not a terrorist. 

I would guess they won't be letting you go in with all kinds of tools and chippers and ****.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Has anyone tried to weld a cracked in a small engines exhaust manifold? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> So what your saying is passport in hand I can cross the border into round bacon territory with a chipper all my gear and a dump truck ! ?!?! I mean really I can even go into pennsy without all kind of fancy permit and tags and a special truck number !



Just tell the nice officer that you are visiting your best friend Deevo. A little vacation.
Crossing into the USA last month (Christmas) = royal interrogation. For everyone in line, which made me feel less special. 
Coming back across (with many goodies) was a breeze.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Has anyone tried to weld a cracked in a small engines exhaust manifold?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


It should probably be braised 


Sent from My Etch-A-Sketch


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pelorus said:


> Just tell the nice officer that you are visiting your best friend Deevo. A little vacation.
> Crossing into the USA last month (Christmas) = royal interrogation. For everyone in line, which made me feel less special.
> Coming back across (with many goodies) was a breeze.


That's cause we were hoping you were trafficking some of our illegal Allens out of country. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Braising is for beef.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> It should probably be braised
> 
> 
> Sent from My Etch-A-Sketch


It cracked at the edge of the weld. If I can get it apart and it's still intack I am gonna try to weld it, if not Monday I will be ordering a new one. Worst part is most times you break the dam manifold bolts off getting them out. Can't wait. Yay

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Has anyone tried to weld a cracked in a small engines exhaust manifold?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I know JB weld doesnt work, so dont try that.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Just tell the nice officer that you are visiting your best friend Deevo. A little vacation.
> Crossing into the USA last month (Christmas) = royal interrogation. For everyone in line, which made me feel less special.
> Coming back across (with many goodies) was a breeze.






This is the license picture and you've seen the passport picture , pretty sure coming back to the good old USofA is gonna painful in my ass region ! Literally


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Found it And it's still valid , now I need to rummage through the dump and make sure there's no forgotten about Dooobers in there I don't wanna get pinched by the BP for trafficking
> 
> 
> 
> TREEMAN75 it takes like 15 days to get one no big deal unless your a felon . Then it gets complicated


I have thought about getting mine just in case I need to skip town in a hurry. No felony for me, I been a good boy for the most part.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Has anyone tried to weld a cracked in a small engines exhaust manifold?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


It's cast sir , you have to tig it but it won't hold for long


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Nice Chuck, are we the only ones doing tree work? lol. Common up Eddie, bring MDS with ya! Craploads of work in the Toronto area! Half the jobs downtown Toronto we have left are 24" alleys to get the rounds outta! Gonna be fun. Other jobs the mini has shined! Big time and fun fun fun in the snow!



I was supposed to start a big removal contract this past Monday but the company that hired me couldn't organize an orgy in a whore house. They're supposed to have permission to cut the trees before Christmas, then it was Monday, then it was Friday so I told em to shove it and call someone else. They are still fighting with landowners over the trees and I am not getting in the middle of it. Off for a couple months. Kinda glad. Need a break. Trucks are all washed, full of fuel, fresh oil, greased, chipper has new knives, fresh oil, all new filters, grease etc. saws are all sharp and full. Got a guy coming next week to do the annual safety and dielectric on the boom. Guess I should dig the trucks out. Snow is drifted about 4 feet deep around them. I got a call to go to Oakville for storm work and said no. I have enough road rage driving with my pick up in the GTA, never mind sitting in traffic in a bucket or chip truck. I put my jobs off until the snow screws off. Time to hit the sunny warm Caribbean! Stay safe boys


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> It's cast sir , you have to tig it but it won't hold for long


I was thinking that. Most likely I will be getting a new one. I might as well replace the muffler while I am at it cause it's getting old also.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

You guys that live out east are lucky. I think it would be great to jump in the truck and drive two hours and be in like NY city or the coast. There is so much stuff to do out there. I would love to drive to the coast and get some awesome seafood. Not much around here, Omaha 2 hrs and twin cities 4 hrs.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> You guys that live out east are lucky. I think it would be great to jump in the truck and drive two hours and be in like NY city or the coast. There is so much stuff to do out there. I would love to drive to the coast and get some awesome seafood. Not much around here, Omaha 2 hrs and twin cities 4 hrs.







we love the ocean


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> You guys that live out east are lucky. I think it would be great to jump in the truck and drive two hours and be in like NY city or the coast. There is so much stuff to do out there. I would love to drive to the coast and get some awesome seafood. Not much around here, Omaha 2 hrs and twin cities 4 hrs.


I would gladly trade you. There is way to many people out here. If my daughter wasn't autistic, I would have already moved to a small bum **** Egypt town but they don't have the same services in those kind of places so for now I am stuck here.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> we love the ocean



I think I see some medical waste washing up. Just saying.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeman75 said:


> You guys that live out east are lucky. I think it would be great to jump in the truck and drive two hours and be in like NY city or the coast. There is so much stuff to do out there. I would love to drive to the coast and get some awesome seafood. Not much around here, Omaha 2 hrs and twin cities 4 hrs.


Awesome seafood yes




Sent from My Etch-A-Sketch


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I think I see some medical waste washing up. Just saying.


Psssssst whatever don't hate rummy !






nothing better then Sleeping off a hangover on the boat


----------



## Groundman One

So far today I`ve done the dishes and drank coffee.

Freezing rain out there and ain`t nobody going nowhere.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Groundman One said:


> So far today I`ve done the dishes and drank coffee.
> 
> Freezing rain out there and ain`t nobody going nowhere.


Quebec? Raining here too. If its not a main road strap on your skates! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> Psssssst whatever don't hate rummy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better then Sleeping off a hangover on the boat


I almost got that same boat, love the e-tec great motor 


Sent from My Etch-A-Sketch


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I almost got that same boat, love the e-tec great motor
> 
> 
> Sent from My Etch-A-Sketch


That's a nice boat , but not mine . It belongs to my buddy he bought that a few years ago it's nice size and it trailers nice with a small truck . Hes a boat mechanic and He had problems with that motor a few years back started hammering like it was blown and it turned out to be something In the lower end . That engine is intense to look at very computerized . I got rid of mine I had a 28 ft with the twin 150's I just couldn't afford to keep it slipped anymore and my dad was too busy to use it it just sat there getting eatin up , and it wasn't really a great trail wrong boat it was big and heavy not a one manner at all .


----------



## sgreanbeans

Its like 34 and sunny, now all the snow and ice are melding with the mud, was going to go out and try a new set up on my gear, but I don't want to get all my chit dirty, so I am going to write a book.


----------



## Pelorus

Write a book or read a book?


----------



## treeclimber101

Weather is crazy now black as night thunder and windy and heavy rain


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> I was supposed to start a big removal contract this past Monday but the company that hired me couldn't organize an orgy in a whore house. They're supposed to have permission to cut the trees before Christmas, then it was Monday, then it was Friday so I told em to shove it and call someone else. They are still fighting with landowners over the trees and I am not getting in the middle of it. Off for a couple months. Kinda glad. Need a break. Trucks are all washed, full of fuel, fresh oil, greased, chipper has new knives, fresh oil, all new filters, grease etc. saws are all sharp and full. Got a guy coming next week to do the annual safety and dielectric on the boom. Guess I should dig the trucks out. Snow is drifted about 4 feet deep around them. I got a call to go to Oakville for storm work and said no. I have enough road rage driving with my pick up in the GTA, never mind sitting in traffic in a bucket or chip truck. I put my jobs off until the snow screws off. Time to hit the sunny warm Caribbean! Stay safe boys


Yeah I had half my stuff in hibernation till all he'll broke out in GTA. Wasn't really planning on running my 12" chipper I just got painted last May, oh well I Krown oil sprayed all my equipment and can't resist the $ of the big jobs we are getting! Totally worth it for me!


----------



## squad143

Starting to feel like Groundhog Day. 

Worked today in the rain. No climbing today, only ground work. We've got lots of that piling up. Pulled the plug around 2:00. I'd had enough.

Took advantage of the warmer temps and washed Mikes 9" chipper then fixed a broken ground wire on one of the tail lights ( wasn't even going to look at that at minus 30).

Spent the rest of the evening cleaning and sharpening the saws. They were a little neglected after their workout this week.

Finishing up an ash in Ajax tomorrow that we couldn't complete earlier in the week due to lack of daylight.

Phone is still ringing (not complaining). Gotta make hay while the sun is shining.


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Yeah I had half my stuff in hibernation till all he'll broke out in GTA. Wasn't really planning on running my 12" chipper I just got painted last May, oh well I Krown oil sprayed all my equipment and can't resist the $ of the big jobs we are getting! Totally worth it for me!



For sure. I'd be all over that work too if it was in my area. Can't be bothered to drive 2 hours with all my stuff in the middle of winter. Like squad said you gotta make hay when the sun shines........ Or ice and snow flies!! Stay safe.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Has anyone tried to weld a cracked in a small engines exhaust manifold?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Piece 'o cake. Cast, steel, or aluminum?

Aluminum: Never seen one, but I have an open mind. Tig would be necessary, since mig is unpredictable on aluminum, and those goofy brazing rods for aluminum completely lack strength.
Cast iron: prep by grinding out a bevel where possible, then pre-heat to 400° and weld with high nickle rod. My favorite rod is MG600, but that rod is _holy-cow_ expensive. Let it cool very slowly. Grind out any flaws, leave no cracks nor sharp bends on the weld face. Re-weld if necessary. Re-heat to 400° afterwards to relieve stress. I have also brazed them with plain brass rod & flux, but getting it to stick and flow into all the corners can be very tricky. Once brass is stuck to cast, you can forget about welding it later.
Steel: grind it, weld it, use it. Or...Braze it. Super easy to braze on mild steel.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> It cracked at the edge of the weld. If I can get it apart and it's still intack I am gonna try to weld it, if not Monday I will be ordering a new one. Worst part is most times you break the dam manifold bolts off getting them out. Can't wait. Yay
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



When welding over a previous crack, it usually works best if you drill out the terminal end of the crack. Otherwise it just keeps growing. Don't forget to pre-heat if you are working cracks that refuse to close. You get better penetration and less stress on the final weld.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was thinking that. Most likely I will be getting a new one. I might as well replace the muffler while I am at it cause it's getting old also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I haven't bought a new manifold for a long time. I routinely weld v-8 manifolds back together when they are broken in half. I even take mild steel and weld patches onto the areas where a chunk is missing.

It is usually a flawed plan, however, to attempt welding them together while mounted on the engine. If broken into pieces, you need to tack the parts while bolted down, then finish the job after removed and clear from the engine block.

Little manifolds on small engines are usually made with mild steel, and should be easy to weld up. Edit: now that I think about it, most of the mild steel manifolds that crack are caused by support bolts elsewhere on the muffler that have not been correctly supporting the manifold. Attempting to fix without restoring the proper support usually fails after a lot of vibration.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pelorus said:


> Write a book or read a book?


Write one. Its about tree ****.


----------



## Pelorus

sgreanbeans said:


> Write one. Its about tree ****.



Wow! Seriously....that is a pretty impressive undertaking.
Hope it ends up like Robert Mason's "Chickenhawk"


----------



## treeman75

At a meet today


----------



## Groundman One

Did an estimate for an emergency job tomorrow morning. A maple split halfway up from last night's wind. Sweet!

Slow time of year for trees up here, so every call is a good call.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the manifold off the dingo engine this morning. Suprisingly I didn't break the manifold bolts. The gaskets were rotted out and leaking and I found the muffler has some holes in it so there is no reason to try and weld the manifold back together. Just gonna replace the muffler and manifold. It looks like sticks can get up in under the muffler guard from the bottom which causes the huge hole in the muffler.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngbuck20

Just bought my first house! Trying to get things situated and set up. Little water in the basement last night from the rain and plus temps. Nice to have my own space! Two very large silver maples on the east side of property line, which i plan to make tree forts in for my little girl (who am i kidding, for me lol), a knarly leaning Manitoba maple at the back and several black spruce lining the west property line.





Oh and some small white pines, and a very small blue spruce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Youngbuck20

Just bought my first house! Trying to get things situated and set up. Little water in the basement last night from the rain and plus temps. Nice to have my own space! Two very large silver maples on the east side of property line, which i plan to make tree forts in for my little girl (who am i kidding, for me lol), a knarly leaning Manitoba maple at the back and several black spruce lining the west property line.




Oh and some small white pines, and a very small blue spruce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the manifold off the dingo engine this morning. Suprisingly I didn't break the manifold bolts. The gaskets were rotted out and leaking and I found the muffler has some holes in it so there is no reason to try and weld the manifold back together. Just gonna replace the muffler and manifold. It looks like sticks can get up in under the muffler guard from the bottom which causes the huge hole in the muffler.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Whst is it a 25 hp vtwin the whole setup is under 200.00 bucks just replace it all I made the one for my machine outta bastard parts I bought at the mower shop


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's like $250 for parts direct from toro. Gonna order them from e&s equipment tomorrow. Should be here by Wednesday. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's like $250 for parts direct from toro. Gonna order them from e&s equipment tomorrow. Should be here by Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I have the 25 hp on the mini and there is no replacement parts from ramrod it's all kohler **** and kohler didn't even know ramrod made a model machine with that engine , so to escape the vortex of stupidity I felt they were trapping me in , I just grabbed what it thought would work and built one !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I meet the guy from e&s equipment at the TCIA show in Baltimore the other year. Every time I need something they know what it is and get it right out to me. Great guys. He even answered the phone yesturday when I called even though he wasn't open.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I called cat the other day for a block heater inquiry and I felt more dumb after the call ! I mean it's pretty bad when I know more of the answers to my questions then the parts guy . Or "techs" your transferred too !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My cat loader came with a block heater. The cord is zip tied the whole way in the back of the engine by the cab. If you lift up the radiator you can see it easier. 

I bought a magnetic block heater from Napa the other day for my equipment that doesn't have a block heater. It was only $60.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

Youngbuck20 said:


> Just bought my first house!



*Party!*


----------



## Youngbuck20

Groundman One said:


> *Party!*


Maybe when the 8 feet of snow melts!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## treeman75

Kinda watching the golden globe awards and I think I seen Jeff in the background trying to get a pic of Ron Howard!


----------



## treeman75

Kinda watching the golden globe awards and I think I seen Jeff in the background trying to get a pic of Ron Howard!


----------



## treeman75

My son got second place today, he pinned the first two boys. His third match was a close one the other kid won by two points. He got hit pretty good and got a bloody nose. My daughter had to get in the pic too.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Kinda watching the golden globe awards and I think I seen Jeff in the background trying to get a pic of Ron Howard!



That's when you know you have a problem! Just saying.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> That's when you know you have a problem! Just saying.


Its hard to watch anything good when the kids are still up playing and making a bunch of noise.


----------



## treeman75

I was thinking my computer has been slow but I think its the site. Anyone else think the sites slow?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I dont know..
Jeff,, now where did Ron Howard go????


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the manifold off the dingo engine this morning. Suprisingly I didn't break the manifold bolts. The gaskets were rotted out and leaking and I found the muffler has some holes in it so there is no reason to try and weld the manifold back together. Just gonna replace the muffler and manifold. It looks like sticks can get up in under the muffler guard from the bottom which causes the huge hole in the muffler.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



That was all mild steel. Easy welding. The muffler looked more beat-up than rusted out.

I hope Toro doesn't beat you up too bad on that muffler. I hate Toro.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Starting a 600+ removal contract today !


----------



## pdqdl

Who removes 600 trees? That sounds like a ground clearing or forestry job more than tree service.

We have a large company in KC that specializes in ground clearing. They have giant wheel loaders, excavators with hydraulic saws, buldozers, mobil tub grinders, etc. When some developer wants the trees gone, they are practically impossible to beat. It needs to be a job too small for them to be interested in before I can get that kind of work.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

pdqdl said:


> Who removes 600 trees? That sounds like a ground clearing or forestry job more than tree service.
> 
> We have a large company in KC that specializes in ground clearing. They have giant wheel loaders, excavators with hydraulic saws, buldozers, mobil tub grinders, etc. When some developer wants the trees gone, they are practically impossible to beat. It needs to be a job too small for them to be interested in before I can get that kind of work.


It's a municipal contract,all street trees in the wires or any that are pushing up sidewalks.All trees are 17 -60 dbh anything under 17dbh the town takes care of. We have to grind all stumps,remove grindings put topsoil and seed on all of them. It's a great contract keeps us busy till mid march


----------



## pdqdl

Ok. I'm jealous. That sounds like an excellent contract, but probably bid a bit cheap.

How was it structured? Did you get a list of trees, or are you given a price structure for different size trees, or...what?


----------



## Youngbuck20

Deadwooded the maple next to the house. It had a decent sized stone dead branch over the driveway and roof. Apparently it's a popular playground for the squirrels. Was playing with them when I had my thowball/line in the tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

pdqdl said:


> Ok. I'm jealous. That sounds like an excellent contract, but probably bid a bit cheap.
> 
> How was it structured? Did you get a list of trees, or are you given a price structure for different size trees, or...what?


We get a list of trees,what species they are and the dbh and address of where they are located. As far as the bid being cheap the company has never lost money on these contracts.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did a little pin oak pruning today. Remembered why I hate pruning those trees. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did a little pin oak pruning today. Remembered why I hate pruning those trees.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yeah they suck but they look good when finished though


----------



## nk14zp

Went to the V.A. and had eyes xrayed and an MRI.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah they suck but they look good when finished though


This one had a lot of dead branches in it and lots of branches with lots of fungus growing on them. I would bet the tree will need removed in the next 5 years. But for now it got a haircut.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

Removed this oak today.







The other half came down in the ice storm. Took out the 3-phase, an adjacent hydro pole and ended up across the roadway.

We did a job for their next door neighbour a couple if months ago and they liked the work we did, so they called us for this one.

Tight driveway. Barely fit the crane in.






When we got there this morning, it was like a skating rink. The warm weather yesterday started melting everything and the cold temperatures last night froze things back up. Man was it slick. Was going out to get some salt at Home Depot ( if they would even have any - been sold out for weeks) when I came across a landscaper salting residential driveways, in need of a boost. I helped him out and asked what he'd charge me for half a garbage can of salt. He gave it to me for free. Was back at the jobsite 5 minutes after I left. 

Plus he called me tonight with a few tree jobs to quote for a couple of his customers.


----------



## pdqdl

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> We get a list of trees,what species they are and the dbh and address of where they are located. As far as the bid being cheap the company has never lost money on these contracts.



In this part of the country, if it is a publicly offered service contract, it is bid too cheap.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Have had a bunch of new offers on that new 200T. I have had guys try to trade me a $100 cutting torch. A $300 welder, a muzzle loader rifle. They all ask how much in cash, I tell them 750, they get all bent "I can buy a new 201 for $600" My reply "yes, you can, but you cant buy this 200 for $600" Guess they don't get it, if I am going to sell, probably the LAST brand new 200T I will ever see, its gunna cost em. I mean GEEEZ! The thing is a VIRGIN! At some point, some hotshot pro will see it, and with no questions asked, he will want it, as he understands the mojo about it. The more I think about that, the more I wanna raise the price and just tell my wife that no one is interested.


----------



## sgreanbeans

*FYI. Welding a broken leaf spring, on a chipper. DOES NOT WORK. * So dont do it.


----------



## deevo

One of numerous trees we removed that were damaged from the ice storm yesterday. Last pic is the linkage between the chipper handle and clutch. Blew apart at 3, Vermeer dealer was 20 mins away (thank goodness!) had it fixed up and chipping again in 1.5 hours. Filled the truck 3 times and then filled 2 dump trailers and chip truck with the crappy ol willow!


----------



## deevo

a little video of the rest of her coming down between the houses. Easy shot, had a little fun with one of my guys grant who was pulling!


----------



## deevo

a little video of the rest of her coming down between the houses. Easy shot, had a little fun with one of my guys grant who was pulling!


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> In this part of the country, if it is a publicly offered service contract, it is bid too cheap.


Municipal and some commercial are known to be "break evens" or make a few bucks , I don't know anyone who is bidding thinking there gonna retire off of it , but in my experience it's a good way to keep the wolves off your back in jan/fen when work is a bit scarce .


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Have had a bunch of new offers on that new 200T. I have had guys try to trade me a $100 cutting torch. A $300 welder, a muzzle loader rifle. They all ask how much in cash, I tell them 750, they get all bent "I can buy a new 201 for $600" My reply "yes, you can, but you cant buy this 200 for $600" Guess they don't get it, if I am going to sell, probably the LAST brand new 200T I will ever see, its gunna cost em. I mean GEEEZ! The thing is a VIRGIN! At some point, some hotshot pro will see it, and with no questions asked, he will want it, as he understands the mojo about it. The more I think about that, the more I wanna raise the price and just tell my wife that no one is interested.


Someone over on the buzz just sold a new in the box for 1200.


----------



## treeman75

600 trees that are 17-60 dbh sounds like some decent size trees and with stumps and back fill, that would be alot of work. It would be interesting to know the winning bid. I bet it was around 250 a tree.


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> In this part of the country, if it is a publicly offered service contract, it is bid too cheap.



We do OK on ISD and municipal work if part of the criteria to bid means having ALL the insurance. If it doesn't...well around here Juan is going to get it. State work is always bid too cheap here and I don't even try to mess with it.


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> *FYI. Welding a broken leaf spring, on a chipper. DOES NOT WORK. * So dont do it.



I have done it. Single and only leaf spring on an Olathe drum chipper, broken right in the middle, too. It held for almost two years, until I sold it...still holding fine.

Prep your spring by grinding off all previous weld, and have good meeting surfaces. Pre-heat to 400°, then weld together with a very special rod: MG600. Yes, it is very expensive. Grind off excess and slag and imperfections, then post heat to 400° and cool slowly. 

MG is the brand, and 600 is the rod number. This stuff is about $5.00 PER STICK. Yes! it is OMG expensive, but it does the impossible. Welded with all the right conditions it finishes at 180,000psi, which is almost double any other rod you can find. It is also a dream to weld with: it flows very easy and forms an nearly perfectly level bead on horizontal surfaces. The slag usually pops off without chipping, leaving a beautiful stainless surface. _I have never had it fail to hold._ Cast iron, carbon steel (leaf springs), Chrome-plated stainless steel hydraulic rams...it bonds well to any ferrous metal. So expensive, it is very hard to find. Worth every penny, if you get some, keep it hidden for your own personal use!

Note: it is very important that this weld have no imperfections when finished. If you have any "sharp points" where a bead meets the metal, a bead is undercut or sunken, or where the bead does not cover the crack...it will likely fail. These kind of faults act as a fulcrum for a new crack to form. I guess it goes without saying that the weld must not contain any buried flaws, either.


----------



## MreeceC

sgreanbeans said:


> Have had a bunch of new offers on that new 200T. I have had guys try to trade me a $100 cutting torch. A $300 welder, a muzzle loader rifle. They all ask how much in cash, I tell them 750, they get all bent "I can buy a new 201 for $600" My reply "yes, you can, but you cant buy this 200 for $600" Guess they don't get it, if I am going to sell, probably the LAST brand new 200T I will ever see, its gunna cost em. I mean GEEEZ! The thing is a VIRGIN! At some point, some hotshot pro will see it, and with no questions asked, he will want it, as he understands the mojo about it. The more I think about that, the more I wanna raise the price and just tell my wife that no one is interested.



Better sale soon the Husky t540 just might bring the demand for the 200t down a bit. if the price is some what reasonable I would take it......


----------



## tree MDS

MreeceC said:


> Better sale soon the Husky t540 just might bring the demand for the 200t down a bit. if the price is some what reasonable I would take it......



$750 sounds reasonable to me. Seems like I remember paying $630 out the door for a new one.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

MreeceC said:


> Better sale soon the Husky t540 just might bring the demand for the 200t down a bit. if the price is some what reasonable I would take it......


I just got my 540 back from the dealer,it had to be reset but anyway I'm becoming a fan of it , it's got really good power, now we just have to wait and see if it holds up to the daily tasks we throw at them .


----------



## MreeceC

tree MDS said:


> $750 sounds reasonable to me. Seems like I remember paying $630 out the door for a new one.



Sure..... Do you have one you would like to sale? if some here is my email.
[email protected]


----------



## MreeceC

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I just got my 540 back from the dealer,it had to be reset but anyway I'm becoming a fan of it , it's got really good power, now we just have to wait and see if it holds up to the daily tasks we throw at them .



Yes that will be the true test. Only time will tell. I would say in a year or so we would have a good feel of how the do. I like mine a lot. I also would like to have a good 200t for back up.


----------



## treeclimber101

MreeceC said:


> Yes that will be the true test. Only time will tell. I would say in a year or so we would have a good feel of how the do. I like mine a lot. I also would like to have a good 200t for back up.


How much brand new . Two tanks of gas !




it's legit my FIL gave it to me as a gift ! Well kinda


----------



## treeclimber101

MreeceC said:


> Yes that will be the true test. Only time will tell. I would say in a year or so we would have a good feel of how the do. I like mine a lot. I also would like to have a good 200t for back up.


How much brand new . Two tanks of gas !



it's legit my FIL gave it to me as a gift ! Well kinda


----------



## MreeceC

treeclimber101 said:


> How much brand new . Two tanks of gas !
> 
> 
> 
> it's legit my FIL gave it to me as a gift ! Well kinda





I would do $750 shipped to Atlanta??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

MreeceC said:


> I would do $750 shipped to Atlanta??


There selling for $1200 on ebay.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> My cat loader came with a block heater. The cord is zip tied the whole way in the back of the engine by the cab. If you lift up the radiator you can see it easier.
> 
> I bought a magnetic block heater from Napa the other day for my equipment that doesn't have a block heater. It was only $60.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




I just bought the exact same heater.

And while on the subject:

My township is offering 50 bucks an hour for road plowing.


----------



## treeclimber101

MreeceC said:


> I would do $750 shipped to Atlanta??


Well now I think your crazy he paid that for it . 200's were at a premium right before they stopped building them


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I just bought the exact same heater.
> 
> And while on the subject:
> 
> My township is offering 50 bucks an hour for road plowing.


For what a mountain bike with a plastic shovel in the front ? That's a joke they pay 70 for a four wheeler and plow for sidewalks near the twp buildings and almost 100 for a truck !


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> There selling for $1200 on ebay.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



How annoying. I hate stihl for this!! I hope the husky works out, cuz I'll never buy another stihl anything for the rest of my days.


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I just bought the exact same heater.
> 
> And while on the subject:
> 
> My township is offering 50 bucks an hour for road plowing.






I charge that much for a guy with a snow shovel.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> How much brand new . Two tanks of gas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's legit my FIL gave it to me as a gift ! Well kinda




How bout for a quart of bar oil and a leaky gas can?


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## MreeceC

2treeornot2tree said:


> There selling for $1200 on ebay.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk





$1200 Is coming to an end. If you put your hands on a T540. I don't think the bottom will fall out but it want be what it was for the 200t.


----------



## MreeceC

treeclimber101 said:


> Well now I think your crazy he paid that for it . 200's were at a premium right before they stopped building them





So what would you have to have?


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> There selling for $1200 on ebay.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Really? That's wild.


----------



## treeclimber101

MreeceC said:


> So what would you have to have?


Not for sale , I am gonna give it to the wife for our anniversary ! Expensive and she's worth it


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> How bout for a quart of bar oil and a leaky gas can?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Only if it's the winter blend !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

MreeceC said:


> $1200 Is coming to an end. If you put your hands on a T540. I don't think the bottom will fall out but it want be what it was for the 200t.


Huskys are junk.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> How bout for a quart of bar oil and a leaky gas can?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Only if it's the winter blend !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I just bought the exact same heater.
> 
> And while on the subject:
> 
> My township is offering 50 bucks an hour for road plowing.


That's what i charge for shoveling. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I just bought the exact same heater.
> 
> And while on the subject:
> 
> My township is offering 50 bucks an hour for road plowing.


That's what i charge for shoveling. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Only if it's the winter blend !



Its not but i can cut it as thin as you want with diesel.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Its not but i can cut it as thin as you want with diesel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Quit being a cheap **** and at least use kerosene


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Huskys are junk.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Not their big saws or mid size


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Not their big saws or mid size


Why do you look like a bank robber with a mushy head in your avatar ?


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Not their big saws or mid size


Why do you look like a bank robber with a mushy head in your avatar ?


----------



## luckydad

That's funny !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

The King !!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

The King !!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MreeceC

The 200t is for sure a great saw. Yes maybe the King. But for sure it's an old design, that works yes but old. Between husky and stihl there will be better. I have worked on and used 200t for a long time. Great design for sure. I look at the t540 and see a great saw. Well balanced well built/designed saw. I will say I can see quality not just a name. I don't have blinders on for one brand. I love stihl love what they stand for. The t540 will be a good saw and time will tell for sure how it will hold up.


----------



## luckydad

No blinders here either. I will be getting a 540 sometime in the future also. How many tanks have you put tru yours so far ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MreeceC

luckydad said:


> No blinders here either. I will be getting a 540 sometime in the future also. How many tanks have you put tru yours so far ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





About six. Getting stronger and starting to like it more and more. nothing but good things to say about it. Love the 200t also just not $1200 worth of love.. also after using the 540 the 200t seems so boxy. weird I know.


----------



## luckydad

I have a new in the box never opened 200 & 3 other ones on the truck. But I still want to try the 540, it looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MreeceC

For sure nothing wrong with the 200t or the 540. Will it hold up??? Seems like it would but we will see. Wish I had kept a 200t to see they timed in the cut. I think it waaaay better than the 201t already no questions asked. That to me is what matters. The 200t is gone!! its only a matter of time. I would like to get my hands on a new or like new 200t and see what its got compared to the 540. yes it looks sweeeeet!!!


----------



## luckydad

I just traded off a very nice 200t last week to a member here. He said he really liked it. Didn't see any need to have 5 of them.. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

2treeornot2tree said:


> Huskys are junk.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yep!


----------



## luckydad

Nice bunch of saws there. They sure do look clean !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oak Savanna said:


> Yep!
> View attachment 327814


To each there own.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Oak Savanna said:


> Yep!
> View attachment 327814


I see you like the 338 me too !


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> I see you like the 338 me too !


Don't really like the 338. I run 200's and now 540


----------



## treeclimber101

Oak Savanna said:


> Don't really like the 338. I run 200's and now 540


I like it for what it is a decent consistent saw


----------



## Oak Savanna

luckydad said:


> Nice bunch of saws there. They sure do look clean !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Those saws work 6 days a week. While myself and another guy file first thing in the morning the groundies get the air compressor going and blow them all out/off instead of standing around.


----------



## [email protected]

deevo said:


> One of numerous trees we removed that were damaged from the ice storm yesterday. Last pic is the linkage between the chipper handle and clutch. Blew apart at 3, Vermeer dealer was 20 mins away (thank goodness!) had it fixed up and chipping again in 1.5 hours. Filled the truck 3 times and then filled 2 dump trailers and chip truck with the crappy ol willow!


 Yup...Willows are one of my least favorite species!


----------



## sgreanbeans

1200!! Damn! I need to list it on ebay then!
Went out and had to remove a dead leader off a oak, was right over the drive way. Weather said 33 and partly sunny..........yeah right. Open up the door to a ambush mini blizzard, it roles out and then the wind roles in. 25-35 is what they said, some dos suckas had to be in the 50 range. So freakin sick of winter. I hate it, I hate it, I HATE IT! Wish I could bring the SoCal weather here. Or bring Iowa culture to SoCal.


----------



## Reg

Today we have 3 good size firs to slam. Chipping, no bucking. Cheap Italian guy apparently, always tries to renegotiate after the job has been finished. Guys are gonna be late so I have a little time before heading out.

Was just thinking yesterday, Whatever happened to the *Aerialist*, or AA, or whatever he liked to be called. Doug *?* I remember seeing that bizarre video of him getting carted off in the ambulance. Did he leave Arboristsite*?*


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

This is what happens when the dpf cleans its self eh


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Reg said:


> Today we have 3 good size firs to slam. Chipping, no bucking. Cheap Italian guy apparently, always tries to renegotiate after the job has been finished. Guys are gonna be late so I have a little time before heading out.
> 
> Was just thinking yesterday, Whatever happened to the *Aerialist*, or AA, or whatever he liked to be called. Doug *?* I remember seeing that bizarre video of him getting carted off in the ambulance. Did he leave Arboristsite*?*


Sgreanbeans banned him last year.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> ... Wish I could bring the SoCal weather here. Or bring Iowa culture to SoCal.



You will have better luck changing the weather.


----------



## pdqdl

Reg said:


> ...
> Was just thinking yesterday, Whatever happened to the *Aerialist*, or AA, or whatever he liked to be called. Doug *?* I remember seeing that bizarre video of him getting carted off in the ambulance. Did he leave Arboristsite*?*



I think the banning was based as much on misrepresentations he made about his personal history as it was on his conduct at AS. Apparently he made claims about his military background that may have been unsubstantiated. Couple that problem with his objectionable, self-promoting activities and the huge amount of controversy he kept stirring up; his participation was apparently deemed undesirable.


----------



## pdqdl

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> This is what happens when the dpf cleans its self eh View attachment 327895



What is "dpf" ?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

pdqdl said:


> What is "dpf" ?


Diesel particulate filter


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Norway Maple that I'm working on now


----------



## pdqdl

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Diesel particulate filter


 So far, I have successfully dodged that bullet...can't afford the newer, "better" engines. At this point, I am pretty fed up with my diesels anyway.

What machine made that cloud of particulates that it was supposed to catch? Tell me more about it, 'cause that looks like something I should avoid.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Norway Maple that I'm working on now View attachment 327912
> View attachment 327913
> View attachment 327914
> View attachment 327915


Are those hv lines hot or did the power company turn them off?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Are those hv lines hot or did the power company turn them off?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 They be hot


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> They be hot


You might just get a hot lunch if a squirrel wonders by steps on the wrong thing.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

pdqdl said:


> So far, I have successfully dodged that bullet...can't afford the newer, "better" engines. At this point, I am pretty fed up with my diesels anyway.
> 
> What machine made that cloud of particulates that it was supposed to catch? Tell me more about it, 'cause that looks like something I should avoid.


It's on '09 ford with a cummins in it, the dpf is designed to catch all the soot or black smoke,so when this filter becomes full the computer in the engine clears out the filter by sending a super hot flame to burn it out and when it is finished it will shoot ash out of the tail pipe so I'm told


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Do you have to put diesel exhaust fluid in your truck? I heard the new dodges you do. My dodge uses diesel fuel instead of def. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you have to put diesel exhaust fluid in your truck? I heard the new dodges you do. My dodge uses diesel fuel instead of def.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Not in that particular truck but my new freightliner does use def,I think they started use def because the particulate filter us so expensive and using the def will increase the life of the dpf,I could be wrong but that is what was explained to me


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I think they started to use Def just to cost us tax payers more. I am sure it was more a political agenda then a environmental one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think they started to use Def just to cost us tax payers more. I am sure it was more a political agenda then a environmental one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I hear ya bro


----------



## dbl612

Reg said:


> Today we have 3 good size firs to slam. Chipping, no bucking. Cheap Italian guy apparently, always tries to renegotiate after the job has been finished. Guys are gonna be late so I have a little time before heading out.
> 
> Was just thinking yesterday, Whatever happened to the *Aerialist*, or AA, or whatever he liked to be called. Doug *?* I remember seeing that bizarre video of him getting carted off in the ambulance. Did he leave Arboristsite*?*


exit stage left- a little traveling music sammy


----------



## pdqdl

I'm thinking gas engines on everything.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

pdqdl said:


> I'm thinking gas engines on everything.


The way things are going with all these flipping emissions on diesels,who could blame you


----------



## luckydad

Lots of def & dpf LoL !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Today ...... I started my day with a climb stripped out this 80 or so fter then flopped 60 ft into the road, not " the road " a dirt road , then I tore down 1 more dead red oak and tore down a white oak for another house to be built , 2 guys 7.5 hours three tree and 25 yards of chips . Left the totem poles so they can use the wood










I am tired as hell today but I feel good !


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Today ...... I started my day with a climb stripped out this 80 or so fter then flopped 60 ft into the road, not " the road " a dirt road , then I tore down 1 more dead red oak and tore down a white oak for another house to be built , 2 guys 7.5 hours three tree and 25 yards of chips . Left the totem poles so they can use the wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired as hell today but I feel good !



You just Murphed them sum beeches right acrossed the road huh?


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> You just Murphed them sum beeches right acrossed the road huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Yea a stone road and I hit it so hard I snapped that left 30 fter right off


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> You just Murphed them sum beeches right acrossed the road huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Yea a stone road and I hit it so hard I snapped that left 30 fter right off


----------



## tree MDS

Hey!! What happened to that fun thread from this morning where all our more esteemed members were giving that 17 y/o kid working at McDonald's tips on running his budding tree business!!??

Wtf....


----------



## Oak Savanna

tree MDS said:


> Hey!! What happened to that fun thread from this morning where all our more esteemed members were giving that 17 y/o kid working at McDonald's tips on running his budding tree business!!??
> 
> Wtf....


Lol I was just looking for that! Thought maybe it got moved?!


----------



## tree MDS

Oak Savanna said:


> Lol I was just looking for that! Thought maybe it got moved?!



Lol. There, there, puss, puss, eventually 60' will feel like that 30' you're so petrified of at the moment.


----------



## tree MDS

And if all else fails, maybe you'll be really good at sales, and leave the actual treework to the men. In the end it'll all work out!! Just keep plugging along, little trooper!!!!


----------



## Pelorus

There was a fellow from Virginia last year on another tree forum who was using photos of guys on his website that he copied off the internet. Climbing palms in Virginia, lol. He asked a basic climbing question re. his lanyard and somebody pointed out the answer was in one of the photos of "him" on his website. Takes all kinds. 
That poser did have an old phone/ cable co. truck, so getting up to 30' or so woulda been no problem!


----------



## treeclimber101

wtf I missed something funny because I was working . ****ing blows


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> wtf I missed something funny because I was working . ****ing blows



You didn't miss much. Kid was 19, said he has work for lots of tree co's, he is firing up his own show and his old boss that went broke after 12 years wanted a job and 30% off each quote........ There was more but MDS summed the rest of it up.


----------



## mckeetree

Yeah, where is that thread? What happened with that.


----------



## teamtree

Can't say much....but the last two days at work I felt like I was back in high school or on the playground with all the drama I went through. 

It is pretty funny but sad....lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Hey!! What happened to that fun thread from this morning where all our more esteemed members were giving that 17 y/o kid working at McDonald's tips on running his budding tree business!!??
> 
> Wtf....


I couldn't even get involved with that.


----------



## Pelorus

19 not 17 y/o!
Just remembered the website picture "arborist" I referred also started a sequel thread, where he wanted tips on how to safely negative-block the top half of a tree (in one shot), cause his cable TV bucket would only get that high. He broke a rope doing that. Hard to imagine that could happen.
A shame he didn't ask for advice here.


----------



## treeman75

Removed a big ol mulberry today, alot of ropping but it went good. I can tell im a little out of shape from not working. Got the top out and switched to the bigger saw for the wood and forearms started cramping up, I am pretty sore but like 101 said it feels good. I took four ibuprofen and now sitting on the couch with my feet up.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> 19 not 17 y/o!
> Just remembered the website picture "arborist" I referred also started a sequel thread, where he wanted tips on how to safely negative-block the top half of a tree (in one shot), cause his cable TV bucket would only get that high. He broke a rope doing that. Hard to imagine that could happen.
> A shame he didn't ask for advice here.



You can drive down the highway with the boom all the way up on those cable trucks and it's still under 13'6"! My buddy says those are for cutting trees off cars!!


----------



## squad143

Yesterday, Dave and I worked in Toronto removing a birch in a back yard. Pretty easy tree. Took longer traveling there than it did to get the tree down. Ah, the joys of working in the city 
The afternoon saw us in Ajax. Another Ash becomes firewood. That's Dave in the tree.





Most branches were over the shed or the Bell/Cable TV line. Was a late day. Dumped the chips at 7:30.

Today we were in Oshawa removing two 80' maples between a couple of apartments.




I climbed and dismantled the tree on the left, while Dave used the bucket on the tree on the right.
Man, was it windy today.
Used ratchet straps on Dave's tree cause the two stems were starting to split from the ice storm and we wanted the added security while rigging off the one stem.









Tomorrow we'll return with the two mini skid steers and move the wood to a waiting bin while a crew does more chipping of broken limbs at the townhouse complex across the road.

There will be lots of firewood for next season due to this ice storm


----------



## Pelorus

We still have a little bit of snow left.


----------



## Reg

Today was long and underbid. Time of year I suppose. Went dark on us on the last critical fall.....a 70 ft log which had to be aimed along side the house. You're purley working off the site-lines when you cant see $hit from a distance. Im cool with that, but being so close with a log that could potentially cut the house in 2 is not the best feeling when you just cant see anything. I was pretty happy with the undercut though....but then my buddy Scott pulled out a laser pointer which we placed dead centre in side the undercut just to make sure. I was impressed with the accuracy of that thing, and it was quite the added reassurance at that stage of the game. Anyway, it was a stubborn piece of wood but it landed eventually, on the money.

Pic of Scott tipping an earlier one....before we lost the remaining light.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Waiting on my new spring for da chipper


Oak Savanna said:


> Lol I was just looking for that! Thought maybe it got moved?!


I reopened it, he is just a kid who knows very little, instead of bashing him to death, how about pointing him in the right direction. It would be different if he was older and had been around. But his ears are still wet. If we just cast him away into the troll box, prematurely, then he will most likely go on to be a hack. Bashing someone who is naive, for being naive...........
Now, if he still deletes the thread after I reopened it, then he probably cant cut it out there and is best to let him go.


----------



## treeman75

High wind warning today with 60mph gusts. Im sure the phone will ring today.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I was thinking about you when I seen the maps, we are not supposed to have any, that means we will have twice as much! Shoulda been a weather man. "it might rain today, but maybe not, but probably will, kinda"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Heading to my arborist prep class for day two. Was doing the homework this morning from last week and it feels like i forgot all the technical terms. Did a quick review in the book and got it done. 

I understand how trees work but when you put all those big technical words into the equation I get lost. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading to my arborist prep class for day two. Was doing the homework this morning from last week and it feels like i forgot all the technical terms. Did a quick review in the book and got it done.
> 
> I understand how trees work but when you put all those big technical words into the equation I get lost.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Google the definition of the word, then, once you have mastered it, go back and re read the material. It will make more sense. I wish they had a dictionary that had the pronunciation of the words also. Tho the dictionary they sell at the ISA book store is pretty good but no help there. I know I don't say them right!


----------



## treeclimber101

Gonna start today by pissing off all Canadians by saying its 36* and snowing and I am expected to be bad ass in these conditions ?!?


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Removed a big ol mulberry today, alot of ropping but it went good. I can tell im a little out of shape from not working. Got the top out and switched to the bigger saw for the wood and forearms started cramping up, I am pretty sore but like 101 said it feels good. I took four ibuprofen and now sitting on the couch with my feet up.


I usually get a real second wind around 2/3 pm and can hit it hard regardless of how hard the morning was .... That can carry me until early evening if I need too , when I was younger a 12 hr day was a cake walk now I am good for 10 or so then I hit a wall


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Heading to my arborist prep class for day two. Was doing the homework this morning from last week and it feels like i forgot all the technical terms. Did a quick review in the book and got it done.
> 
> I understand how trees work but when you put all those big technical words into the equation I get lost.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Good luck I am sure you'll rock that **** !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am gonna be ruined for today's class. Seen the nicest ass this morning at sheet wearing yoga pants. Yum yum

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am gonna be ruined for today's class. Seen the nicest ass this morning at sheet wearing yoga pants. Yum yum
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



No pics to share with us??? WTF?!?!?


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## KenJax Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am gonna be ruined for today's class. Seen the nicest ass this morning at sheet wearing yoga pants. Yum yum
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



No pics to share with us??? WTF?!?!?


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sorry was in a hurry I was running late for class but believe me it was nice

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

Sitting at a coffee shop having donuts and coffee listening to a guy singing and playing guitar trying to figure out what im going to do today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Sitting at a coffee shop having donuts and coffee listening to a guy singing and playing guitar trying to figure out what im going to do today.


Sounds gay. Just saying

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sounds gay. Just saying
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Lol! Its better then the bar. The coffee is getting me fired up!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Lol! Its better then the bar. The coffee is getting me fired up!


This is true. Some hotties come into those coffee shops.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> This is true. Some hot dudes come into those coffee shops.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



That sounds gay. Just saying there, studly. lol


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Oak I'm working on, at least there isn't any wires on this one


----------



## capetrees

treeman75 said:


> Sitting at a coffee shop having donuts and coffee listening to a guy singing and playing guitar trying to figure out what im going to do today.


 
Chandler?? Ross?? Is that you??


----------



## luckydad

Your just jealous ! Thinking bout them donuts ain'tcha !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Thank god I brought 4x4 to the pine party









I love you ! Pine party getting ready for the pool party


----------



## Zale

Spent the day at a pesticide recertification conference. I leaned emerald ash borer is bad and safety is good. I would have rather been climbing.


----------



## derwoodii

105 F in the shade and I had to drop and sort a lag pat http://www.malvaceae.info/Genera/Lagunaria/Lagunaria.html it was a unplanned asap job

these trees have a highly irritating dust from flower pods and when worked it falls all over you,,, imagine a fiber glass dust rub down 

Job done i a mental mess but prepared and headed straight for local pool to hose wash down


----------



## squad143

derwoodii said:


> 105 F in the shade
> these trees have a highly irritating dust from flower pods and when worked it falls all over you,,, imagine a fiber glass dust rub down



You blokes down under have the nicest stuff. Any poisonous critters in that tree. 


Just ribbing ya there mate.


----------



## teamtree

We dropped a big 36" DBH White Oak in a lake and fished it out......worked out better than planned and missed all the hazards....wish I had pictures......


----------



## jefflovstrom

derwoodii said:


> 105 F in the shade and I had to drop and sort a lag pat http://www.malvaceae.info/Genera/Lagunaria/Lagunaria.html it was a unplanned asap job
> 
> these trees have a highly irritating dust from flower pods and when worked it falls all over you,,, imagine a fiber glass dust rub down
> 
> Job done i a mental mess but prepared and headed straight for local pool to hose wash down



The name we use here is 'Cow Itch',, yup, they suck!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wow,, was that an echo?,,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

We heard you the first time geez!


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> We heard you the first time geez!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


sorry,,butt face,,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

ok, so I am really tired of deleting uz giuz double and triple post! PLEASE delete them urselves! Eddie, yur da worst! Not sure what is going on with it, other than try to wait a second before ya double tap. Think the new server is a bit slower than the old one, so it takes a second to show.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ok, so I am really tired of deleting uz giuz double and triple post! PLEASE delete them urselves! Eddie, yur da worst! Not sure what is going on with it, other than try to wait a second before ya double tap. Think the new server is a bit slower than the old one, so it takes a second to show.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ok, so I am really tired of deleting uz giuz double and triple post! PLEASE delete them urselves! Eddie, yur da worst! Not sure what is going on with it, other than try to wait a second before ya double tap. Think the new server is a bit slower than the old one, so it takes a second to show.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ok, so I am really tired of deleting uz giuz double and triple post! PLEASE delete them urselves! Eddie, yur da worst! Not sure what is going on with it, other than try to wait a second before ya double tap. Think the new server is a bit slower than the old one, so it takes a second to show.


----------



## sgreanbeans




----------



## derwoodii

sgreanbeans said:


>




clean up aisle 7 pls


----------



## sgreanbeans

pdqdl said:


> I have done it. Single and only leaf spring on an Olathe drum chipper, broken right in the middle, too. It held for almost two years, until I sold it...still holding fine.
> 
> Prep your spring by grinding off all previous weld, and have good meeting surfaces. Pre-heat to 400°, then weld together with a very special rod: MG600. Yes, it is very expensive. Grind off excess and slag and imperfections, then post heat to 400° and cool slowly.
> 
> MG is the brand, and 600 is the rod number. This stuff is about $5.00 PER STICK. Yes! it is OMG expensive, but it does the impossible. Welded with all the right conditions it finishes at 180,000psi, which is almost double any other rod you can find. It is also a dream to weld with: it flows very easy and forms an nearly perfectly level bead on horizontal surfaces. The slag usually pops off without chipping, leaving a beautiful stainless surface. _I have never had it fail to hold._ Cast iron, carbon steel (leaf springs), Chrome-plated stainless steel hydraulic rams...it bonds well to any ferrous metal. So expensive, it is very hard to find. Worth every penny, if you get some, keep it hidden for your own personal use!
> 
> Note: it is very important that this weld have no imperfections when finished. If you have any "sharp points" where a bead meets the metal, a bead is undercut or sunken, or where the bead does not cover the crack...it will likely fail. These kind of faults act as a fulcrum for a new crack to form. I guess it goes without saying that the weld must not contain any buried flaws, either.


I had a pro shop do it, it broke at the wrist. He did use some special rod, but not sure what it was. He told me that I should watch it, as he didnt like to do it, but he did, as a favor. He said that he would be surprised if it lasted very long, not do to his welding, do to the location. Ohwell, it worked for a bit. Just got my new one. $113, $20 for shipping. Again, my major Props to Alexander Equipment in Chi Town. They are a Morbark dealer. I called around 3 on Wednesday, go it yesterday around 11am. They always have what I need and get it to me super fast. Great guys, the mechs in the shop have tons of knowledge and will drop it on ya with smile.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> ok, so I am really tired of deleting uz giuz double and triple post! PLEASE delete them urselves! Eddie, yur da worst! Not sure what is going on with it, other than try to wait a second before ya double tap. Think the new server is a bit slower than the old one, so it takes a second to show.


Well what's with you singling me out ? Pretty bad when my thoughts move faster then your software ! Just saying


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What's funny is he quadripled posted. I think it's tapatalk. I noticed if you hit the post button twice it seems to post twice.

How do you delete a post with tapatalk?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

What the hell is wrong with mechanics nowadays? We dropped off a truck to be fixed. Two days later we get a call to come pick up the truck,so we get the truck and the problem is not fixed WTF so I call the shop and ask whats the story and I get we'll we plugged it in and it didn't show any codes, okay isaid did anyone bother to take it for a test drive so maybe you could actually feel the problem with the truck? By the way the truck has almost 0 power so if any of these (dare I say it) retards actually drove the truck just maybe they could find the problem the old fashion way. But I guess it's just to difficult to do that . They need to step away from the freKing computer and get their ****** hands dirty bunch of lazy do nothing's Good day all!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I feel your pain. My chip truck has been in the shop 4 times for over 35 days total since July with a lack of power between 1500 and 2000 rpm. total bill was $11,000. Sure seems like they just threw parts at it. Every time I went and piced it up the next.day it would through a engine code and still not have a ton of power.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> I feel your pain. My chip truck has been in the shop 4 times for over 35 days total since July with a lack of power between 1500 and 2000 rpm. total bill was $11,000. Sure seems like they just threw parts at it. Every time I went and piced it up the next.day it would through a engine code and still not have a ton of power.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Ouch


----------



## dbl612

sgreanbeans said:


> I had a pro shop do it, it broke at the wrist. He did use some special rod, but not sure what it was. He told me that I should watch it, as he didnt like to do it, but he did, as a favor. He said that he would be surprised if it lasted very long, not do to his welding, do to the location. Ohwell, it worked for a bit. Just got my new one. $113, $20 for shipping. Again, my major Props to Alexander Equipment in Chi Town. They are a Morbark dealer. I called around 3 on Wednesday, go it yesterday around 11am. They always have what I need and get it to me super fast. Great guys, the mechs in the shop have tons of knowledge and will drop it on ya with smile.


springs are not meant to be welded even with super-******** captain amazing give us your first born son per stick rod. merely a band-aid-even the best eventually fall off.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> ok, so I am really tired of deleting uz giuz double and triple post! PLEASE delete them urselves! Eddie, yur da worst! Not sure what is going on with it, other than try to wait a second before ya double tap. Think the new server is a bit slower than the old one, so it takes a second to show.



Aww. Poor Eddie's just a little anxious to be heard, that's all..


----------



## treeman75

Started the trucks waiting on the guys. Its 11 out now and getting up to 27 today.


----------



## pdqdl

dbl612 said:


> springs are not meant to be welded even with super-******** captain amazing give us your first born son per stick rod. merely a band-aid-even the best eventually fall off.



Ok Mr super-******** admiral amazing adviser: tell me where to buy a leaf spring for a manufactured part where the manufacturer is out of business. HMMM?

I guess you want me to get out my file & grinder and start carving some leaf spring down to size from an old pickup, right? Maybe with your infinite wisdom you would just prefer to advise everyone to either throw the chipper away, to cut the leaf springs and shackle mounts off the frame and weld new ones on? Perhaps with your extensive experience you can advise everyone on the internet where to get a custom leaf spring built when it is impossible to order?

_Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do._

In the particular case of my welded spring, it lasted for years; I even checked with the guy about a year after I sold it to him and asked if it was still running ok. No problems...so I have to say my repair was not a bandaid. I never thought the weld would last as long as it did, and I had found a spring works to make a new one, but that takes TIME. When your only chipper is broken down, and you need it NOW, then you need to take action NOW. I have no doubt that sgrbeans was in a similar "act now" situation.

My advice was for those people who are willing to try what others say cannot be done, not for wussies that always do what they are told because they don't know any better. This forum is mostly filled with folks that don't always follow the rules. If we did, we wouldn't climb trees or do dangerous work.


----------



## tree MDS

Crabby pants alert!!!!


----------



## mckeetree

I just got an email from what I would consider to be our WORST customer. She was one of the few I couldn't make my mind up if I wanted to "fire" or not during our big client clean out of Dec. 2011. Says she won't be needing our service anymore...she has found a great tree service she plans to use from now on. That is some good news because we never made a penny on any of her crap.


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> My advice was for those people are are willing to try what others say cannot be done



Historically, people who have tried what I said couldn't be done have all ended up in a world of ****.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> Crabby pants alert!!!!



Yup. It pisses me off when people tell me when something cannot be done when I just told them that I did it.

Besides, the whole captain amazing thing is a bit too sarcastic for me to put up with. That was uncalled for.


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> Historically, people who have tried what I said couldn't be done have all ended up in a world of ****.



That all depends on how careful a fellow is with his advice. You probably don't go around shooting off your mouth about things you have no experience with, either.

Myself, I have my opinions, and I have a large store of experience and knowledge that my opinions are based on. I mostly acquired that information by learning as much as I can and by listening to other folks, so I always try to keep an open mind to new ideas. When I confront folks with closed minds, I might occasionally seem a bit harsh, but somehow I don't feel too guilty about it.


----------



## luckydad

Working on a couple oak trims.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

I think I just murphed it!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

pdqdl said:


> Ok Mr super-******** admiral amazing adviser: tell me where to buy a leaf spring for a manufactured part where the manufacturer is out of business. HMMM?
> 
> I guess you want me to get out my file & grinder and start carving some leaf spring down to size from an old pickup, right? Maybe with your infinite wisdom you would just prefer to advise everyone to either throw the chipper away, to cut the leaf springs and shackle mounts off the frame and weld new ones on? Perhaps with your extensive experience you can advise everyone on the internet where to get a custom leaf spring built when it is impossible to order?
> 
> _Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do._
> 
> In the particular case of my welded spring, it lasted for years; I even checked with the guy about a year after I sold it to him and asked if it was still running ok. No problems...so I have to say my repair was not a bandaid. I never thought the weld would last as long as it did, and I had found a spring works to make a new one, but that takes TIME. When your only chipper is broken down, and you need it NOW, then you need to take action NOW. I have no doubt that sgrbeans was in a similar "act now" situation.
> 
> My advice was for those people are are willing to try what others say cannot be done, not for wussies that always do what they are told because they don't know any better. This forum is mostly filled with folks that don't always follow the rules. If we did, we wouldn't climb trees or do dangerous work.


Actually there is a place by me that can get any leaf springs you need or they can make them. All you had to do was ask. Lol

I am sure dot won't like to see welded leaf springs. It would probably land you a big fine and you would have to replace them before the vehicle moved.
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> Working on a couple oak trims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bucket truck! I bet cleaning up on a freshly sodded yard is a pita. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Nice bucket truck! I bet cleaning up on a freshly sodded yard is a pita.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Not to bad. Just have to hand drag no machinery on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually there is a place by me that can get any leaf springs you need or they can make them. All you had to do was ask. Lol
> 
> I am sure dot won't like to see welded leaf springs. It would probably land you a big fine and you would have to replace them before the vehicle moved.
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Let's just hope that spring doesn't cost 11k. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I don't really think that the spring will cost $11k more like $50

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> Ok Mr super-******** admiral amazing adviser: tell me where to buy a leaf spring for a manufactured part where the manufacturer is out of business. HMMM?
> 
> I guess you want me to get out my file & grinder and start carving some leaf spring down to size from an old pickup, right? Maybe with your infinite wisdom you would just prefer to advise everyone to either throw the chipper away, to cut the leaf springs and shackle mounts off the frame and weld new ones on? Perhaps with your extensive experience you can advise everyone on the internet where to get a custom leaf spring built when it is impossible to order?
> 
> _Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do._
> 
> In the particular case of my welded spring, it lasted for years; I even checked with the guy about a year after I sold it to him and asked if it was still running ok. No problems...so I have to say my repair was not a bandaid. I never thought the weld would last as long as it did, and I had found a spring works to make a new one, but that takes TIME. When your only chipper is broken down, and you need it NOW, then you need to take action NOW. I have no doubt that sgrbeans was in a similar "act now" situation.
> 
> My advice was for those people are are willing to try what others say cannot be done, not for wussies that always do what they are told because they don't know any better. This forum is mostly filled with folks that don't always follow the rules. If we did, we wouldn't climb trees or do dangerous work.


must be the big time area of kansas city doesn't have a decent spring shop. guess they kept the good ones in the east where we get a lot of practice with broken springs. and welding springs is still ********.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Crabby pants alert!!!!


thank you mr mds. what would i know about welding anyway.


----------



## Toddppm

luckydad said:


> Working on a couple oak trims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks like somebody has some work to do to fix that wrinkled up carpet by the house! What happened there?


----------



## Toddppm

mckeetree said:


> I just got an email from what I would consider to be our WORST customer. She was one of the few I couldn't make my mind up if I wanted to "fire" or not during our big client clean out of Dec. 2011. Says she won't be needing our service anymore...she has found a great tree service she plans to use from now on. That is some good news because we never made a penny on any of her crap.



Glad something good happened to you finally, don't forget good things come in 3's!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> thank you mr mds. what would i know about welding anyway.



Mr MDS. I kinda like the sound of that!! lol


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Glad something good happened to you finally, don't forget good things come in 3's!



I dunno... I bet them Mexicans are up to something as we speak!!


----------



## luckydad

Toddppm said:


> Looks like somebody has some work to do to fix that wrinkled up carpet by the house! What happened there?


 They got an under ground power service installed to the house and the electrician didnt tamp the loose dirt in the ditch. Thats what you see under the sod.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Mr MDS. I kinda like the sound of that!! lol


works for me!


----------



## treeclimber101

Awwww what a completely horrible day , panic cable got caught on a piece of brush and tore the infeed control off the chipper folded it in half and what ****ing joke that is anyway it's supposed to reverse the wheel all it did was tear the machine up !


----------



## treeman75

Took down a dead maple and trimmed one. I have a bigger one in the back to take down and a cottonwood. We were only there 3hours but wanted to get a start on it.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Nothing worse than cutting stone dead sugar maple on a windy day, I've hot so much chit in my eyes and they hurt. Usually I can get it all out in the shower but not tonite , hopefully it'll all come out in my sleep or I will probably end up with a sty


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> Took down a dead maple and trimmed one. I have a bigger one in the back to take down and a cottonwood. We were only there 3hours but wanted to get a start on it.View attachment 328377
> View attachment 328378
> View attachment 328379


 Nice, were your ground guys cursing when ya dropped the big stuff on the little stuff? lol


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> You probably don't go around shooting off your mouth about things you have no experience with, either.




I'm pretty careful with my advice.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I dunno... I bet them Mexicans are up to something as we speak!!



I can guarantee you they are up to something. Illegal alien activity in my area is off the chart.


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Nice, were your ground guys cursing when ya dropped the big stuff on the little stuff? lol


No, we brought the log loader with so just pulled beside it and started picking. The stump I just made one flush cut and the loader took it away.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually there is a place by me that can get any leaf springs you need or they can make them. All you had to do was ask. Lol
> 
> I am sure dot won't like to see welded leaf springs. It would probably land you a big fine and you would have to replace them before the vehicle moved.
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



When I welded that leaf spring together, there was no internet to ask you with. It's been a little while. 

Prolly true about DOT. You aren't even supposed to weld on a truck frame, despite the fact that zillions of street legal trucks have had the frame stretched, shortened, or repaired.

That being said, for the weld to be done properly, it was practically undetectable. Excess weldment is as bad as pits when it comes to high strength weld. It was all ground down pretty smooth. A little paint, and it was invisible.

Two years later...maybe not! The weld was stainless, so it would not rust up equally. I'd like to see Mr. DOT declare why one little band wasn't rusting though!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

pdqdl said:


> When I welded that leaf spring together, there was no internet to ask you with. It's been a little while.
> 
> Prolly true about DOT. You aren't even supposed to weld on a truck frame, despite the fact that zillions of street legal trucks have had the frame stretched, shortened, or repaired.
> 
> That being said, for the weld to be done properly, it was practically undetectable. Excess weldment is as bad as pits when it comes to high strength weld. It was all ground down pretty smooth. A little paint, and it was invisible.
> 
> Two years later...maybe not! The weld was stainless, so it would not rust up equally. I'd like to see Mr. DOT declare why one little band wasn't rusting though!


How do you weld stainless on hardened steel. I think someone is not pulling your leg.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> How do you weld stainless on hardened steel. I think someone is not pulling your leg.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


the rod that pdqdl is talking about probably has a high nickel and chrome content which are characteristics of stainless alloy electrodes which most of these "miracle" rods are a derivative of.


----------



## pdqdl

dbl612 said:


> must be the big time area of kansas city doesn't have a decent spring shop. guess they kept the good ones in the east where we get a lot of practice with broken springs. and welding springs is still ********.



KC Spring works would have been happy to take care of us; they are good and reasonably priced. Reasonably slow, too. As I recall, they told me it would be two weeks to a month. I was unwilling to park my tree crew and income for that long, so I came up with a solution. Fortunately, it worked well. I never said welding up the springs was the best solution, I just explained how it can be done.

I noticed that you are a crane operator, probably a damn good one. Crane operators are the kind of guys that need to be rigorous about following the rules, and I can appreciate your thoughts about not welding springs. I hope you can appreciate that not everyone's life is quite so regimented as reading the chart and knowing whether you can do the pick or not. It is certainly true that you shouldn't weld springs, so I don't blame anybody for commenting about not doing it. If you go back and read the posts, I didn't bring up the topic, I just responded to it.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> How do you weld stainless on hardened steel. I think someone is not pulling your leg.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



MG600 welding rod: http://www.messerwelding.com/Product PDFs/by part/MG 600.pdf

This stuff is truly miraculous. It welds unbelievably well, in places that defy normal welds. From the link posted above:
"APPLICATIONS:
Welding low, medium and high alloy steels requiring the highest strength and quality. Ideal
for repair of tools, dies, springs, carbon steels, stainless steels, pressure vessels, aircraft
steels, vanadium-moly spring steels and as an underlayment or pad prior to applying hard
facing alloys. Commonly used for joining stainless steels of unknown analysis and these
steels to carbon steels. Also used for rebuilding shafts and blades used in the chemical,
construction, and mining industries, and for broken stud removal."​It has incredible strength and elongation properties, so it just keeps hanging on when other rods fail. It costs so much, you only want to try it out on a really critical weld. So expensive, most welding stores will not carry it in inventory.

On another of my "shouldn't weld it but did" stories, one of my idiot employees managed to knock a small hole in the cast iron transmission of one of my trucks. It could not be fixed without removal and completely replacing the tranny, right? Enter MG600! I took a chunk of mild steel, ground it to roughly the shape of the oil soaked hole in the transmission. I welded it into position without ever removing the transmission, and it never caused me any trouble until we liquidated the truck, years later. No leaks, no breaks, no worries. It did take $10 in Captain Amazing "sell your firstborn" welding rod, though.


----------



## pdqdl

dbl612 said:


> the rod that pdqdl is talking about probably has a high nickel and chrome content which are characteristics of stainless alloy electrodes which most of these "miracle" rods are a derivative of.



Yup. 

I don't know what they put in it that makes it so special, but it is MUCH better than rod labeled for cast iron or stainless steel. It makes the prettiest welds I have ever done, too. I think every welder in the world should get a chance to burn up one stick of MG600 just to see how welding should work all the time.


----------



## Zale

I'm confused. Is this the Whadja Weld thread?


----------



## treeclimber101

I gonna say that if he welded hardened steel and it held then it was a fluke , when you reheat hardened it actually changes the chemical reaction that hardened it the first place making it like glass , I tried using old chipper knives to makes a new cutting edge for a bobcat bucket , out of 7 or so blades 3 made it more then a few weeks , and I could basically of shattered them as well , that being said I welded hardened to hardened using a basic 6011 hot rod . I was a certified welder back when I was iron working and I know guys who wouldn't of thought twice about trying it , the next time I see my BIL I will ask he is a pipeliner and pretty inventive when it comes to that


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Going to look at a 20 removal tree job 5 miles from nctree house. Maybe I should stop bye and say hi.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I think I just murphed it! View attachment 328300
> View attachment 328301



Aside from not capitalizing ' Murphed' I would say you done real good!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Going to look at a 20 removal tree job 5 miles from nctree house. Maybe I should stop bye and say hi.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I think maybe you should just let it go. I mean so what, you lost out by not buying his truck, and ended up sinking a small fortune into that thing you bought instead. Its not the end of the world, man!! I mean Jesus...


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't even own a truck that is worth 11K just for that reason , call me cheap and inefficient .... But I can fix my truck just by walking through any junk yard or Napa auto parts store


----------



## tree MDS

I'm just hoping I can get the AC fixed in my International this year. Damn thing, get it fixed, springs a leak. Wtf!!!!?? I get hot in the summer!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I think that whole deal he's going through is ****ed up , I think the seller knew damn well that truck has major issues that's why it was dumped then sold by another guy who knew more then taken too a mechanic that basically sees him as a cash register , I would tell them to take off all the parts and put the truck back as it was then have it taken to a real shop and looked at and if that doesn't work then drive that truck into a tree and chalk it up as a life lesson , that's a lot of money to recoup for that truck .


----------



## tree MDS

I thought you could buy a remanufactured DT466 for 5 or 6k? I mean I'm sure the aluminum tank looks fly and all, but Crikey, wtf else did they do?? But hey, at least if he ever needs any spring work done, it sounds like he's got a handle on that. lol


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I thought you could buy a remanufactured DT466 for 5 or 6k? I mean I'm sure the aluminum tank looks fly and all, but Crikey, wtf else did they do?? But hey, at least if he ever needs any spring work done, it sounds like he's got a handle on that. lol


U a funny man   just sayin ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

It would seem that these guys just started throwing parts into it , then sending it off only to be returned again with the same issue basically I bet most of the bill is labor , he has rights though more then what he knows I would talk to a lawyer and go to court . They by law have to return the truck as it was originally brought in I know for fact and labor time is lost .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just landed a nice one e day $2500 lot clear job. Lumber mill is picking up all the wood so all I have to do is chip the brush and move the trees by the road for pickup.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Let's see on my chip truck I had replaced. Injectors, fuel tank. (New steel tank was only $150 less them alum), 2 coolant hoses, ecm, crank sensor, cam sensor, havac sensor, bolts that were missing from the intake manifold and the gear shift, air dryer installed, leaky air fittings, and I am sure a lot of other stuff I forgot off the top of my head. The parts were about half or more of the cost. Complete ********

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Well, at least you can stop fantasizing about what it feels like to take...... ahh, never mind.


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone selling a bmg for a mini?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wouldn't sell mine for $10k. I love that thing. Wish I had one of the big vermeers to put it on instead of my dingo. Someday.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I just got a grapple bucket for the bobcat ...... Put it on hit the bypass and sprung a geyser of fluid LOL , I guess never running a implement on the front would mean that those lines haven't been charged with fluid in almost 13 years . Sooooooo I just tore out all the lines and had new ones made , 350.00 to be exact . But I will say right before I ran out of fluid like 12gallons of it .... It worked flawlessly !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did you sell your old skid loader?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you sell your old skid loader?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


No I still have it LOL, I made already what I was selling it for from snow and rental to the scaper , but now it's on crutches til Monday


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have blown or pinched more hoses on my root grapple then any other attachment.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Mine were on the cat . Inside the arm for the aux , it was spueing out like a waterfall , even got alittle in my mouth so bad it extinguished my ciggy LOL , it was great Jen was there to see me put it on all proud fired up the machine and she laughed and said great job dumbass and hopped in the car and left LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I had the main hydro line break that comes from the pump last summer. Lucky for me I have a enclosed cab but it looked like dense fog on the outside.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Going to look at a 20 removal tree job 5 miles from nctree house. Maybe I should stop bye and say hi.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



WHAT? No welding?!!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> WHAT? No welding?!!
> Jeff



Lol. New (whatever) under my name, Jeff! Sweet, huh!!??


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am working on not being a bully,, I think it is working because I have only been lurking,,gonna give Treevet a pass on me,,seems like I need to re-think before I piss a newbie off ,I use a lot of comma's and work too many days a week, I am a short fuse,, I had 5 beers,,so there,
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> I am working on not being a bully,, I think it is working because I have only been lurking,,gonna give Treevet a pass on me,,seems like I need to re-think before I piss a newbie off ,I use a lot of comma's and work too many days a week, I am a short fuse,, I had 5 beers,,so there,
> Jeff


take up welding jeff, it will mellow you out.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I am working on not being a bully,, I think it is working because I have only been lurking,,gonna give Treevet a pass on me,,seems like I need to re-think before I piss a newbie off ,I use a lot of comma's and work too many days a week, I am a short fuse,, I had 5 beers,,so there,
> Jeff


You could try a bit harder just saying


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeclimber101 said:


> I gonna say that if he welded hardened steel and it held then it was a fluke , when you reheat hardened it actually changes the chemical reaction that hardened it the first place making it like glass , I tried using old chipper knives to makes a new cutting edge for a bobcat bucket , out of 7 or so blades 3 made it more then a few weeks , and I could basically of shattered them as well , that being said I welded hardened to hardened using a basic 6011 hot rod . I was a certified welder back when I was iron working and I know guys who wouldn't of thought twice about trying it , the next time I see my BIL I will ask he is a pipeliner and pretty inventive when it comes to that



When you heat hardened steel, aren't you just taking the temper out of it and just softening it (annealing)? I'm not a metallurgist and don't have the welding experience you do, but have made a few knives. When I have hardened the blades and then not tempered them by warming them in a 400* oven, they are brittle.


----------



## treeclimber101

BC WetCoast said:


> When you heat hardened steel, aren't you just taking the temper out of it and just softening it (annealing)? I'm not a metallurgist and don't have the welding experience you do, but have made a few knives. When I have hardened the blades and then not tempered them by warming them in a 400* oven, they are brittle.


My only issue in welding something like a leaf spring would be that the spring is constantly taking different shape , maybe even to go as far as saying shortening and lengthening with weather and stress , so how do you make a weld that can change shape ? That's why they say stay away from the frame with a weld aswell . If you put heat you are changing the chemical makeup of the steel , but what the hell do I know . I wouldn't try to weld a spring I just feel like it would be a lot of wasted time , but that's not saying it can't be done it obviously can and was .


----------



## sgreanbeans

Grapple bucket hoses are always getting tore up. I put swivel on at the connections and sip tied them a certain way.....kinda in a loose coil. Now they say out da way. The weld on my spring held for a while, but we have the worst roads in the world. We have a bunch of that "shovel ready" jobs going on, where they rip up decent roads and make them worse. So now, every other street cake is higher then the one before, creating the perfect environment to do chipper jumps. I suppose if it where rolling on a level surface it would have held longer, but it broke close to the house, so I am counting my blessings. I had just gone over a bridge and that would have sucked.......Hello DOT!


----------



## beastmaster

Went with a guy to check out a tree he wants me to climb. It a crispy dead Oak. We drilled it and its full of brown rot, it already shedded several big branches. Its half over a tile roof. I could put a probe two inches into the roots, their pulpy, barks falling off of the top of the tree.
Its 75 to 80 feet tall with a spread bigger then that. It looks like they raised the grade on it a foot or more on the trunk at one time, and put in water loving landscape plants all around it. I told him I'll do it, but only hanging from a crane. I figure I'll hang a block on the crane and lower each piece . It could easily crumble, especially the top portion. I don't want to unbalance it to much either. I figure a day and a half, slow going on the first 25 feet, after that pretty routine

It might look different once I get up there, but it had a funny sway to it as the wind blow. Why do people wait so long to handle these things. It would of been a piece of cake a year ago


----------



## mckeetree

beastmaster said:


> Why do people wait so long to handle these things.




That crosses my mind frequently. That tree is a classic example of why wait until it is literally falling on the damn house. I think it's often the fact they just hate to spend the money so bad they wait until their ins. co. is going to cancel them or they have been canceled and the mortgage co. says get ins. back on the house or else.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Why the block on the crane? I can't envision a scenario where that would offer any advantage.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> Why the block on the crane? I can't envision a scenario where that would offer any advantage.


popcorn time chris!


----------



## beastmaster

Blakesmaster said:


> Why the block on the crane? I can't envision a scenario where that would offer any advantage.


The only area we have to swing the crane is over the roof of the pool room. Those branches in the top of the tree I'm worried will fall apart they look so rotting. Taking small pieces I can lower them straight down to the pool area, and still be tied into the crane while doing it. Its a knuckle boom crane so no winch. Won't have to do the whole tree like that of course but most the top. The trees bigger then it looks in the photo, and there are wires to prevent us from swing the boom the other way, and its on a small access road, so we'll be right up on the tree. Also if we bump a part of the tree with the branch were removing it'll maybe break and shatter both pieces down on the roof. I plan on taking small short pieces at first. It would take for ever to swing the boom each time for those little cuts, but they can lower them from the ground pretty quick and get the rope back up to me fast. 
Once I'm down to the trunk we can start taking bigger pieces and swinging them over the house, and I can stay in the tree. Lots can change when I'm up there to depending on the conditions. Who knows it might be stronger then it looks through binoculars.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I see your logic, I guess. Hard to grasp from the pics but I think I understand what you are saying. In my experience, a properly rigged piece will very rarely shed any dead wood, especially once the load is settled. It seems that adding the rope and dynamic rigging you are only increasing the chance of shaking the load and creating more problems than you need to. Not to mention doubling the weight of each piece on the boom. Stay tied to the boom until the piece settles and rap to the ground. Assuming your op is good then gently move the piece over the house and lower to the street.


----------



## mckeetree

beastmaster said:


> Its a knuckle boom crane so no winch.




Dang. Must have a lot of reach for a knuckle boom...80 ft tree.


----------



## tree MDS

Fun and games in the tundra this week. Got some decent jobs lined up. A couple I've been sitting on, and a $3500 deal I just picked up this am. 

I can't even imagine being any more out of shape, and I don't even remember where I saw my man suit last, but I guess I'm gonna go for it anyway. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Fun and games in the tundra this week. Got some decent jobs lined up. A couple I've been sitting on, and a $3500 deal I just picked up this am.
> 
> I don't even remember where I saw my man suit last,



Check the hamper. ,,maybe has a lot of wrinkles,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Check the hamper. ,,maybe has a lot of wrinkles,,
> Jeff



Found it at the very bottom!! Looks a little rough, but still a man suit. Hope I can still fit into the ****er now..


----------



## treeclimber101

I found this on Facebook I was not expecting these horses to be this efficient damn


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I found this on Facebook I was not expecting these horses to be this efficient damn



It's pretty amazing what a horse team can pull.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's pretty amazing what a horse team can pull.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Pull !?!? They ripped that truck out of the snow and there on ice aswell amazing


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Pull !?!? They ripped that truck out of the snow and there on ice aswell amazing


that hitch of percherons got some ass no doubt.


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> Pull !?!? They ripped that truck out of the snow and there on ice aswell amazing



Borium welded horseshoes are the ticket. 
Been snowing again today. lotsa snow. Relentless winter alien climate.


----------



## pdqdl

jefflovstrom said:


> I am working on not being a bully,, I think it is working because I have only been lurking,,gonna give Treevet a pass on me,,seems like I need to re-think before I piss a newbie off ,I use a lot of comma's and work too many days a week, I am a short fuse,, I had 5 beers,,so there,
> Jeff



It sounds like you need some anti-depressants. Hang in there, man! 

Maybe you just need to write somebody up at work; Go count the lynch pins, that ought to cheer you up.


----------



## Pelorus

The tortoise, Jeff.
Cherish the tortoise.


----------



## pdqdl

Pelorus said:


> Borium welded horseshoes are the ticket.
> Been snowing again today. lotsa snow. Relentless winter alien climate.



Tube borium hardfacing? 

That is some damn hard stuff. Once you put it on, you cannot grind it off, at least not with a normal wheel. I guess that would work real good on horseshoes. I have a little pile of that stuff in my backroom; at least 20 years old.

I don't recommend it for lawnmower blades.


----------



## Pelorus

Watched a farrier weld some, years ago, using a small oxy acetylene torch.
I reckon it's pretty common practice.


----------



## pdqdl

It ought to triple the life of a horseshoe. I've played with it, but it is just for hardfacing steel surfaces that don't suffer from high impacts. Like 101 pointed out previously, that hard stuff shatters pretty easy.

If you have some chunk of metal on some machine that keeps getting dragged on the ground, that would be a great place for it.


----------



## teamtree

treeclimber101 said:


> I found this on Facebook I was not expecting these horses to be this efficient damn



My neighbor has some pulling horses and they are amazing. We did a storm damage job several years agoi and could not get a tractor to the tree and if we did it would not have pulled what his two horses pulled.


----------



## Toddppm

pdqdl said:


> It ought to triple the life of a horseshoe. I've played with it, but it is just for hardfacing steel surfaces that don't suffer from high impacts. Like 101 pointed out previously, that hard stuff shatters pretty easy.
> 
> If you have some chunk of metal on some machine that keeps getting dragged on the ground, that would be a great place for it.


Is this what you see welded on to excavator buckets and dozer blades sometimes in a criss cross pattern?


----------



## pdqdl

Nah. That is usually done with a special electric rod for "hardfacing". The hardface rod comes in several varieties, some of which are supposed to be used to fill an area that has been ground down too much, and others that are very hard so as to resist abrasion.

Tube Borium is thin walled metal tubes that resemble welding rod, but you put it on with an acetylene torch. I don't know what is on the inside of those tubes, but I suspect that it is a finely ground powder with some really hard stuff in it. Using a technique somewhat like brazing a layer of brass onto a piece of steel, you more or less paint it onto red-hot steel. The final coat is so hard that a sidewinder grinder doesn't even throw any sparks when it hits it...just dust off the grindwheel being eaten up by the harder metal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I see we are still welding,,, see ya later,,
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I see we are still welding,,, see ya later,,
> Jeff


What you do today Jeffery? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

He was probably beautiful all day long.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is 9 o'clock at nite. I can't believe I am still up. We are working 6 days a week for foreseeable future,,great for the guy's that get overtime,
I just shaved some to get ready for our managers meeting Wednesday,
Today, I just went to the office for about 2 hours to get ready for the week,,
Went to Jiffy Lube,
Went to the yard just for the hell of it,,found a pole pruner and extension in the back of a chip truck, 
Yeah, Someone is gonna get a write up.. the guy that say's he can not find his pole pruner! Because it is in the bed of my truck, yup,
ther than that, this is a crazy Hot winter,,damn 90 degrees,,
Tree's are trippin'
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

jefflovstrom said:


> I see we are still welding,,, see ya later,,
> Jeff



We are welding because all the equipment is broken and we don't have any tree work to do.


----------



## capetrees

Happy MLK day to all. Day off to make out bills and tinker with the equipment.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Heading out to work at the new "Grand ol Man of the Marine Corps" CW0-5 Rod Mooney. They created the rank for him. Promoted to MSgt in 69' then had to pick between Master Guns or SgtMaj, but instead went the gunner route. Was buds with Chesty. Had 41years 9 months ACTIVE DUTY! Founder of Toys for Tots. Dude is awesome. Was working at Lowes and was canned for sexual harassment. Younger hot chick that worked there kept wearing tights to work, kept bending over in front of him..........whats a old Marine to do........but smack it. EPIC level 90 Jarhead!


----------



## sgreanbeans

wow, just was checking email. Bid a removal job, 3 trees, bid $5300, lost to a $1000 bid. Amazing. Other dude, whoever he is, get's them into thinking I was gouging them.......... I bid it cheap as far as I was concerned. At least 3 days, with a bucket. This I gotta see. I foresee massive damage from going big and hoping it clears.


----------



## OLD OAK

sgreanbeans said:


> wow, just was checking email. Bid a removal job, 3 trees, bid $5300, lost to a $1000 bid. Amazing. Other dude, whoever he is, get's them into thinking I was gouging them.......... I bid it cheap as far as I was concerned. At least 3 days, with a bucket. This I gotta see. I foresee massive damage from going big and hoping it clears.


Ride by there and get us some pictures when he drops the tree on the house.


----------



## treeclimber101

Got the trucks ready Sat. To work tomorrow and now snow , god I hate the winter !


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> It is 9 o'clock at nite. I can't believe I am still up. We are working 6 days a week for foreseeable future,,great for the guy's that get overtime,
> I just shaved some to get ready for our managers meeting Wednesday,
> Today, I just went to the office for about 2 hours to get ready for the week,,
> Went to Jiffy Lube,
> Went to the yard just for the hell of it,,found a pole pruner and extension in the back of a chip truck,
> Yeah, Someone is gonna get a write up.. the guy that say's he can not find his pole pruner! Because it is in the bed of my truck, yup,
> ther than that, this is a crazy Hot winter,,damn 90 degrees,,
> Tree's are trippin'
> Jeff



Yeah Jeff this weather is crazy, air conditioning during the day, heater running all night
. The yellowtail are biting down in la Jolla, Think I may take the kayak down there friday.


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, Eddie, we heard you. You can shut up now. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm not posting anymore


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm not posting anymore



Yeah, right. And speed-balling it in the neck junkies get better, really, they do!!


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> wow, just was checking email. Bid a removal job, 3 trees, bid $5300, lost to a $1000 bid. Amazing. Other dude, whoever he is, get's them into thinking I was gouging them.......... I bid it cheap as far as I was concerned. At least 3 days, with a bucket. This I gotta see. I foresee massive damage from going big and hoping it clears.



That's the kind of F'ed up ******** I deal with all the time around here. I bid a little municipal job the other day for $2,800 and found out last Fri. they have this clown in there doing it for $1,200. They had to look at ALL our insurance and check it out. I know this guy doesn't have a lick of insurance so I am thinking I might try to stir some #### up on that deal.


----------



## sgreanbeans

mckeetree said:


> That's the kind of F'ed up ******** I deal with all the time around here. I bid a little municipal job the other day for $2,800 and found out last Fri. they have this clown in there doing it for $1,200. They had to look at ALL our insurance and check it out. I know this guy doesn't have a lick of insurance so I am thinking I might try to stir some #### up on that deal.


Yeah, same here. I hate it when people compare apples to lemons. Expect you to drop down, when you know damn well they (bubba hack) are not going to do nice job, just slam that chit down as fast as possible, hope the damage is easy to hide or at least get the check before anyone notices. When ya say no, they act like you are trying to rip them off. "How is it that you are so more" Well A hole, if I do drop sumtin thru ur roof, it will get fixed, but we dont have to worry bout dat do we, cause I aint eva doing no chit like dat. Getting beat don't bug me when its someone legit. So be it. But when ya loose to someone you know has no clue (even tho I dont know who this was, at a G, they suck) it just pisses ya off. Not to be hateful, but ya almost want something to go wrong. Don't want anyone to get hurt, never that, but it would be satisfying to here they jacked it all up and the HO wishes they hired the guy that was to expensive. 
Just got in from the gunners house. Man I hate chipping pin oak. Tree is in the downward spiral. Way more dead wood than I could see from the ground. He pays me a 150 more than I told him, I told him no need, then he gives me the look, LOL. So I listened, said Yes Sir and put it in my pocket. Then he gives us one dos leaf vacuum jobbies that roll on four wheels, the ones with the big plastic nozzle on the front. Didn't need one, but didn't want to tell him no. So, we took it. Who knows, maybe it'll work well enough to vacuum the yards this summer for saw dust? Anyone got anything on dat? Had a billy goat one years ago, along with a bigger truck style one. Sold them as they don't like sticks. Never tried it for saw dust. Guess I shoulda.


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> But when ya loose to someone you know has no clue (even tho I dont know who this was, at a G, they suck) it just pisses ya off.



 
Yeah, it pisses me off alright. And I know exactly who this clown is...but the main thing on this deal is if we have to have liability and comp to bid then everybody else has to regardless of their quote. That is discrimination of some sort. The guy they hired has one thing in his toolbox, he is cheap. Believe me, cheap is the only thing that SOB ever had going for him.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the truck back and I think it's finally fixxed right. Got 2 nice jobs to do later this week.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the truck back and I think it's finally fixxed right. Got 2 nice jobs to do later this week.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I hope they got it right for you,good luck


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I hope they got it right for you,good luck


Time will tell but it is definitely better then before

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster

Quote :Anyone got anything on dat? Had a billy goat one years ago, along with a bigger truck style one. Sold them as they don't like sticks. Never tried it for saw dust. 

I had one I used for vacuuming up parking lots after trimming palms. It made quick work of those dates that would scatter all over like marbles. Work good on hard surfaces, not so good on grass.


----------



## beastmaster

Quote :Anyone got anything on dat? Had a billy goat one years ago, along with a bigger truck style one. Sold them as they don't like sticks. Never tried it for saw dust. 

I had one I used for vacuuming up parking lots after trimming palms. It made quick work of those dates that would scatter all over like marbles. Work good on hard surfaces, not so good on grass.


----------



## OLD OAK

beastmaster said:


> Quote :Anyone got anything on dat? Had a billy goat one years ago, along with a bigger truck style one. Sold them as they don't like sticks. Never tried it for saw dust.
> 
> I had one I used for vacuuming up parking lots after trimming palms. It made quick work of those dates that would scatter all over like marbles. Work good on hard surfaces, not so good on grass.


 I had the Billy goat push around one someone gave me, it worked good for picking up things on a parking lot but that is about it. I gave it away. For saw dust i will take a shovel if it is a pile of it, but most likely it will get spread around the yard with a Br600 to even it out.


----------



## PassionForTrees

Got a three day job done last week, Wed, Thurs and Friday while the weather was NICE!! high 30's low 40's, Ill work with that all day everyday! But that is over as we have the teens coming again this week, man Hydraulics just dont seem to want to cooperate in that cold. Everything has anti-gel conditioner in it ready for it!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> It is 9 o'clock at nite. I can't believe I am still up. We are working 6 days a week for foreseeable future,,great for the guy's that get overtime,
> I just shaved some to get ready for our managers meeting Wednesday,
> Today, I just went to the office for about 2 hours to get ready for the week,,
> Went to Jiffy Lube,
> Went to the yard just for the hell of it,,found a pole pruner and extension in the back of a chip truck,
> Yeah, Someone is gonna get a write up.. the guy that say's he can not find his pole pruner! Because it is in the bed of my truck, yup,
> ther than that, this is a crazy Hot winter,,damn 90 degrees,,
> Tree's are trippin'
> Jeff



You are really stark ravin now bubba. I bet they really can't stand you now that you quit smoking. But put the write up on them hard boy! Yeah, I guess if you drive around like a dimwit with the pintle pin hanging on its chain you deserve what you get.

Anyway:

I tried to get out of work today and hang out with my kid as its MLK day but my wife went and picked up grandma to babysit soes I had to get to it. I went back to Pottstown to help one of my contractor bubba's take down what he refered to as an easy tree and I got my money's worth out of my hardhat today. He went up in a tow-behind lift while I bounced limbs off of its boom from the porty while we both hollered at his poor 16 year old son who really shouldn't have even been there in the first place and I told him that and that I would call somebody in to help but he was to busy with his head up his ass underbidding this dead oak tree.

We pretty much filled a regular sized truck with my 9 inch chipper but it was also spread out over houses and yards in town. We were able to get in through the back alley after taking some fence down. There was a point where I asked him if he wanted another pulley, he declined and it was then the boom took its hardest hit of the day and we actually bent something on it. I was just trying not to kill the guy and recommended he not tip tie big wood unless he wanted to look like those dill-does on TV.

I tend not to tip tie big squirrelly hunks of wood unless we are using a GRCS or something and I sure as hell don't go notching it soes it comes off like a bat out Hell. That's just not good practice.

It wasn't a bad day but I had a couple of moments - like when the lady came out and stood under the crispy hunk we were swinging over the roof. Hey man, I am sure Jeff would have written me up but in my world ( where I reside) I can holler at the clients if I want.

I felt bad hollering this 16 year old kid around, he face so precious and innocent getting beaten and thrashed by oak limbs. Towards the end I told him and his father that if I knew the mother I would call her and put an end to this nonsense. Parents are divorced and I am sure if she knew the extent of what this kid was involved in she would pull him out. I mean its OK to bring him on some stuff but this was some BBW ( big bad wood) today and its not like the kid is into it. Nah, poor SOB would rather not. And did he even have a helmet? No, why should he? Mine was only getting hammered every once in a while anyway.

Last week me and this guy went up to do the job, it was the first time I saw it, he said it was easy. I looked at the tree for 2 minutes and left. I was all set to call NCtree soes he could come run his ass ragged as I figured with the three of us we had a chance. It would have been a tough climb to get this on the ground.

Now sure, bring the kid out to help drag some pruning brush, let him learn, let him work to know the hardships of survival as I am sure that in some countries kids have it tough but here in America its illegal to let your kid get pulled through a chipper. He did damn good wrestling the limbs and wood to the ground but watching him around that machine had me going. I didn't actually let him chip by himself and I think his father teaches him to hold stuff that needs sawed. Really, I would stand there holding the saw while the kid untied the limb and the kid would just stand there like I was going reach in by his leg and start cutting, like it would be normal to do so. Hell, I see somebody coming with a saw I RUN!

I dunno, I guess I am going to have to put down an ultimatum. Working with this guy is fine but when he brings his kid its just not right. One time he sent him up a little spruce to set a rope and was barking at him and I was like " this is where the kid gets flustered and falls." My take is that the guy needs to rely on his untrained son in order to make his banknote. Quite a gray and murky area I think. I mean, this isn't ice cream we are peddling here, if it was it would be a different story.

Maybe I should cut my ties with this guy but he is really no worse than anybody else including me, its just sometimes his thinking is a little more desperate than I find appealing.

But it was good running the porty today. I had the **** flying and flying good. Yeah, the boom was taking hits but that was because Dumbo really don't have any call to be up there aiming at the the only thing holding him up. I kept the stuff from smacking him personally and there wasn't much other room. My mindset would have called for two days proper climbing instead of running Kamikaze missions on yourself in an old rented Nifty Fifty. Really, I ran and got another pulley, he didn't want it, you should have seen that piece fly, flip, and flounce then smack the living crap out of the boom. Dented it like a ************.

We are supposed to go back and drop the trunk in the morning but I think some snow might put the kibosh on that.


----------



## PassionForTrees

had an add in the paper for 10 days and it says MUST have experience working in the TREES, just about everyone responded with NO experience at all over 90 responses, some people couldnt even talk right on their message?? Tried this guy out and he worked out pretty well, big fella 6'5 260lbs plus and I was wondering how he would manage, this guy was thanking me for an opportunity and on the ground did pretty well. but still, looking for that right guy due to my last guy never showing up to plow, never called or answered any messages still nothing? guess he quits and I move on! same ol same ol !! I can rely on three of us ME MYSELF AND I!!! UP the IRONS!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> I had the Billy goat push around one someone gave me, it worked good for picking up things on a parking lot but that is about it. I gave it away. For saw dust i will take a shovel if it is a pile of it, but most likely it will get spread around the yard with a Br600 to even it out.




Me to. Someone gave me one, I cleaned the carb and got it running, made a couple passes, it worked as it was supposed to so I took it to the scrap yard and heaved it into the abyss.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

PassionForTrees said:


> had an add in the paper for 10 days and it says MUST have experience working in the TREES, just about everyone responded with NO experience at all over 90 responses, some people couldnt even talk right on their message?? Tried this guy out and he worked out pretty well, big fella 6'5 260lbs plus and I was wondering how he would manage, this guy was thanking me for an opportunity and on the ground did pretty well. but still, looking for that right guy due to my last guy never showing up to plow, never called or answered any messages still nothing? guess he quits and I move on! same ol same ol !! I can rely on three of us ME MYSELF AND I!!! UP the IRONS!!




Me to. I really should get a shotgun rider for ten bucks an hour to shovel and spread the salt cause my ass is hurting but even as I say that and it sounds good I know I would have more work to do and things would get ****ed up if I hired someone.

Really, I am going to hire someone to help and after I go pick him up, take him to wawa and make sure he has the right clothes on every time I try to look out the passenger side view mirror the only thing I will be able to see is his head bent over his cell phone. I just might reach over and punch him.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, it pisses me off alright. And I know exactly who this clown is...but the main thing on this deal is if we have to have liability and comp to bid then everybody else has to regardless of their quote. That is discrimination of some sort. The guy they hired has one thing in his toolbox, he is cheap. Believe me, cheap is the only thing that SOB ever had going for him.



Well if they checked your insurance then they must have checked his... but who knows? And the think tank that is the municipality should know all the ins and outs... right?

Hell, right now my township is looking for someone to road plow for 50 bucks and hour. They have to know... right?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I watched some dipshit weld a shock absorber to his anti- sway bar then hit the wall at 120 mph in his souped up Datsun 260.

Now I don't think I ever owned a truck that I didn't have to weld the frame back together.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Toddppm said:


> Is this what you see welded on to excavator buckets and dozer blades sometimes in a criss cross pattern?




Maybe, sometimes its just a regular bead. When I first saw it I was impressed by the ingenuity.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the truck back and I think it's finally fixxed right. Got 2 nice jobs to do later this week.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Oh thank God and I really hope it is fixed cause I can't take anymore from this truck. I pretty much am speaking for everybody when I say it has been quite a burden for us all.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And speaking of welding:

Man, you should have seen all the repair work done to this Nifty-Fifty we rented today. It kinda freaked me out. The guy I was working with asked me to go up in it and finish, I was like, " I ain't going up in that POS and have you swing branches at it." He was a little disheartened.


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well if they checked your insurance then they must have checked his... but who knows? And the think tank that is the municipality should know all the ins and outs... right?
> 
> Hell, right now my township is looking for someone to road plow for 50 bucks and hour. They have to know... right?



They didn't check #### on that guy. I am going to sue their ass.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> They didn't check #### on that guy. I am going to sue their ass.




Yes, it seems weird they didn't but how do you know? I can't see a municipality knowingly putting themselves in such a vulnerable position by hiring uninsured no matter how cheap he is.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You are really stark ravin now bubba. I bet they really can't stand you now that you quit smoking. But put the write up on them hard boy! Yeah, I guess if you drive around like a dimwit with the pintle pin hanging on its chain you deserve what you get.



Yeah, I get *craving,*
Jeff
Craving,


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I can't see a municipality knowingly putting themselves in such a vulnerable position by hiring uninsured no matter how cheap he is.




Well, they did.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Well, they did.



How can you be sure?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 329070
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get *craving,*
> Jeff
> Craving,



Yeah, stark raving and cravin. Hang in there bubba.


----------



## Pelorus

I was bored enough today to do some sewing...
The weather is bleak. Lunacy looms.


----------



## NCTREE

Worked down on Devon Pa yesterday. Knocked out this nasty norway maple that was badly damaged from hurricane Sandy, it also was split all the way through the trunk into the root system.


----------



## sgreanbeans

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You are really stark ravin now bubba. I bet they really can't stand you now that you quit smoking. But put the write up on them hard boy! Yeah, I guess if you drive around like a dimwit with the pintle pin hanging on its chain you deserve what you get.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> I tried to get out of work today and hang out with my kid as its MLK day but my wife went and picked up grandma to babysit soes I had to get to it. I went back to Pottstown to help one of my contractor bubba's take down what he refered to as an easy tree and I got my money's worth out of my hardhat today. He went up in a tow-behind lift while I bounced limbs off of its boom from the porty while we both hollered at his poor 16 year old son who really shouldn't have even been there in the first place and I told him that and that I would call somebody in to help but he was to busy with his head up his ass underbidding this dead oak tree.
> 
> We pretty much filled a regular sized truck with my 9 inch chipper but it was also spread out over houses and yards in town. We were able to get in through the back alley after taking some fence down. There was a point where I asked him if he wanted another pulley, he declined and it was then the boom took its hardest hit of the day and we actually bent something on it. I was just trying not to kill the guy and recommended he not tip tie big wood unless he wanted to look like those dill-does on TV.
> 
> I tend not to tip tie big squirrelly hunks of wood unless we are using a GRCS or something and I sure as hell don't go notching it soes it comes off like a bat out Hell. That's just not good practice.
> 
> It wasn't a bad day but I had a couple of moments - like when the lady came out and stood under the crispy hunk we were swinging over the roof. Hey man, I am sure Jeff would have written me up but in my world ( where I reside) I can holler at the clients if I want.
> 
> I felt bad hollering this 16 year old kid around, he face so precious and innocent getting beaten and thrashed by oak limbs. Towards the end I told him and his father that if I knew the mother I would call her and put an end to this nonsense. Parents are divorced and I am sure if she knew the extent of what this kid was involved in she would pull him out. I mean its OK to bring him on some stuff but this was some BBW ( big bad wood) today and its not like the kid is into it. Nah, poor SOB would rather not. And did he even have a helmet? No, why should he? Mine was only getting hammered every once in a while anyway.
> 
> Last week me and this guy went up to do the job, it was the first time I saw it, he said it was easy. I looked at the tree for 2 minutes and left. I was all set to call NCtree soes he could come run his ass ragged as I figured with the three of us we had a chance. It would have been a tough climb to get this on the ground.
> 
> Now sure, bring the kid out to help drag some pruning brush, let him learn, let him work to know the hardships of survival as I am sure that in some countries kids have it tough but here in America its illegal to let your kid get pulled through a chipper. He did damn good wrestling the limbs and wood to the ground but watching him around that machine had me going. I didn't actually let him chip by himself and I think his father teaches him to hold stuff that needs sawed. Really, I would stand there holding the saw while the kid untied the limb and the kid would just stand there like I was going reach in by his leg and start cutting, like it would be normal to do so. Hell, I see somebody coming with a saw I RUN!
> 
> I dunno, I guess I am going to have to put down an ultimatum. Working with this guy is fine but when he brings his kid its just not right. One time he sent him up a little spruce to set a rope and was barking at him and I was like " this is where the kid gets flustered and falls." My take is that the guy needs to rely on his untrained son in order to make his banknote. Quite a gray and murky area I think. I mean, this isn't ice cream we are peddling here, if it was it would be a different story.
> 
> Maybe I should cut my ties with this guy but he is really no worse than anybody else including me, its just sometimes his thinking is a little more desperate than I find appealing.
> 
> But it was good running the porty today. I had the **** flying and flying good. Yeah, the boom was taking hits but that was because Dumbo really don't have any call to be up there aiming at the the only thing holding him up. I kept the stuff from smacking him personally and there wasn't much other room. My mindset would have called for two days proper climbing instead of running Kamikaze missions on yourself in an old rented Nifty Fifty. Really, I ran and got another pulley, he didn't want it, you should have seen that piece fly, flip, and flounce then smack the living crap out of the boom. Dented it like a ************.
> 
> We are supposed to go back and drop the trunk in the morning but I think some snow might put the kibosh on that.


 
I have all 3 of my boys out with me, not at all times, but a lot. Even my 16eener. BUT, they are just about covered in bubble wrap and I watch every single move they make. All have been in the tree and I have worked them so hard that I think they hate it. AND THAT IS MY GOAL. Middle one works full time wit me, but I am putting the squash on that soon. They need to go to school and elevate themselves out of this madness! I want them to become Medical IT Lawyers, betting that will be a good field to get into soon.


----------



## luckydad

Pelorus said:


> I was bored enough today to do some sewing...
> The weather is bleak. Lunacy looms.View attachment 329087


What's that hole in the floor for ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

luckydad said:


> What's that hole in the floor for ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was thinking the same thing? Rappelling into the basement?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

NCTREE said:


> View attachment 329090
> View attachment 329091
> View attachment 329092
> 
> Worked down on Devon Pa yesterday. Knocked out this nasty norway maple that was badly damaged from hurricane Sandy, it also was split all the way through the trunk into the root system.


That looks like it sucked!


----------



## Pelorus

Toddppm said:


> I was thinking the same thing? Rappelling into the basement?



Yup. 
Gives me almost 16' of climate controlled (nice and warm!) height to fool around with vs playing outside.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Maybe, sometimes its just a regular bead. When I first saw it I was impressed by the ingenuity.


The checker board patterrn you see welded to the blades and buckets of excavators is done with a really hard rod. I just bought the wire and a new drive roller for my mig welder so I can do the sane thing on my stump grinder wheel because it is wearing alot.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> How can you be sure?



If you were here and knew the situation with that guy you would realize that is a really, really, really stupid question but I realize you are not here. Besides, the maintenance supervisor over there already told me "Hey, that moron they ended up with is completely barefoot ins. wise...you know that?" Of course I already knew that. The maintenance supervisor there is a good guy but doesn't have the final say on who they get to do what.


----------



## Pelorus

Canada Post (like USPS, but far, far worse) hired a guy a few years ago to do snow removal / salt & sand around community mailboxes Town of Bracebridge (Ontario). Didn't verify he had business or slip and fall insurance.
Buddy's wife falls one day while getting mail and busts her wrist in a few places. Ended up getting a decent cash settlement from Canada Post, and they ended up getting a different snow removal co.


----------



## gorman

The town you live in must be tight with the taxpayers money. 

The town where I grew up pays the tree wardens idle company to be on retainer just in case there needs to be work done. When they go out to work they charge how they feel. 
They are insured and nice, but grossly inefficient. These things should be to bid.


----------



## treeclimber101

Headed out


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea baby



it's like canada ehhhh !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Naping in bed till it stops. Then it's game one.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea baby




it's like canada ehhhh !


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't see any polar bears or eskimos


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101

Here's a pic if my buddies company , there sitting in a truck plow train 1/2 mike in 2 hours !



that picture is 10 minutes old 1900 a hour and they haven't done a half mile yet the turnpike is closed bad accident


----------



## KenJax Tree

Blame Chris Christie


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## KenJax Tree

Blame Chris Christie


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## KenJax Tree

Blame Chris Christie


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 329070
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get *craving,*
> Jeff
> Craving,


we need a cliff in this cast of characters. and a normie!


----------



## OLD OAK

I am ready for the snow, might get a hole 2 inches. Everyone in freaking out like it is a blizzard coming. I hate snow. Commercial property only.


----------



## treevet

I plowed all day today. Question...friend of mine told me to take off the plow shoes, he's never had them on any of his plows. Round slider things on bottom of plow. I feel I don't scrape good enough sometimes so makes sense to me...any negs? Also wish my salt spreader put out more schit...no adjustments :-( other than spraying wider. Gotta pass over multiple times...pita.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> The checker board patterrn you see welded to the blades and buckets of excavators is done with a really hard rod. I just bought the wire and a new drive roller for my mig welder so I can do the sane thing on my stump grinder wheel because it is wearing alot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



That may not be a good idea.

Unlike excavator parts, your stumper wheel is dynamic. Once you start welding on it, it will almost certainly be out of balance. The damage you do with "out of balance" might exceed the savings you would have on not replacing the wheel.

I guess you could weld it up then balance it ...somehow.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> I plowed all day today. Question...friend of mine told me to take off the plow shoes, he's never had them on any of his plows. Round slider things on bottom of plow. I feel I don't scrape good enough sometimes so makes sense to me...any negs? Also wish my salt spreader put out more schit...no adjustments :-( other than spraying wider. Gotta pass over multiple times...pita.



Skid shoes are for street plowing, where you are likely to be going fast and grinding down your cutting edge a lot. Take them off for parking lots, where the customers will expect a clean lot.

Those skid shoes also reduce the violence of the impact when you trip the moldboard, at least on some models. If the shoes trip with the moldboard, it makes no difference, but if they hold the plow up when it trips, then it will not trip as hard.

Some folks set the shoes just low enough to hold up the plow when it trips. The bad part about that plan is that your skid shoes cannot trip at all...so if you bounce over a great big curb, you will almost certainly rip off your non-tripping skid shoes.

City plow trucks have huge caster wheels on crank height adjusters. They lower the cutting edge until it drags on the pavement just a little bit, then they get a pretty clean path plowed and they only wear down the cutting edge a little bit.


----------



## Pelorus

Another thing to consider is that the hard facing is designed to trap dirt between the welds, so that you have dirt abrading dirt, instead of steel vs. dirt. Works good on a bucket or blade, but the high rotational speed of the stumper wheel isn't going to be able to trap much of a layer of protective dirt.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

pdqdl said:


> That may not be a good idea.
> 
> Unlike excavator parts, your stumper wheel is dynamic. Once you start welding on it, it will almost certainly be out of balance. The damage you do with "out of balance" might exceed the savings you would have on not replacing the wheel.
> 
> I guess you could weld it up then balance it ...somehow.


It is wearing the same amount the whole way around it so if I weld the same size bead the whole way around it will be fine. I have seen softball size piece of wood stuck in the teeth spinning around and it didn't make the machine run any different. 

The new wheels have harding welds all over them. 

I have rain the machine 50 hours last year and I wore about a 1/4" off the corners of the wheel. Besides the wheel has already had new outter pockets welded onto the wheel when I got it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pelorus said:


> Another thing to consider is that the hard facing is designed to trap dirt between the welds, so that you have dirt abrading dirt, instead of steel vs. dirt. Works good on a bucket or blade, but the high rotational speed of the stumper wheel isn't going to be able to trap much of a layer of protective dirt.


There will be new Carlton machines at the penn del isa show in a couple weeks so I will take pictures of the wheels.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

I wouldn't worry about the wear on the wheel. If it gets so bad that you are undermining the pockets or their bolts, then it might be a problem.

Mostly all the wheel edges do is just add weight; I have never seen a worn out wheel, but I'm sure it happens.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It is wearing the pockets that were just welded on 50 hrs ago and that is why I am worried about it. If I don't hard surface it I will only get 150 hours out of a wheel

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

treevet said:


> I plowed all day today. Question...friend of mine told me to take off the plow shoes, he's never had them on any of his plows. Round slider things on bottom of plow. I feel I don't scrape good enough sometimes so makes sense to me...any negs? Also wish my salt spreader put out more schit...no adjustments :-( other than spraying wider. Gotta pass over multiple times...pita.


 I also have a plow truck and have never run those round plow shoes. I run the cutting edge on the ground. Never had a problem. I also added the wings to the plow, it has helped a lot to control the snow in a parking lot push.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> I plowed all day today. Question...friend of mine told me to take off the plow shoes, he's never had them on any of his plows. Round slider things on bottom of plow. I feel I don't scrape good enough sometimes so makes sense to me...any negs? Also wish my salt spreader put out more schit...no adjustments :-( other than spraying wider. Gotta pass over multiple times...pita.


Don't take your plow shoes off. If you do even plowing parking lots you will wear your cutting edge much faster. I have my shoes set level with the plow. Sounds like you may need to adjust your shoes.

When spreading salt just drive slower and you will throw more salt. You don't need a lot of salt for it to work. I know most times when the state is spreading salt they are only spreading 300-800 lbs a mile.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> I am ready for the snow, might get a hole 2 inches. Everyone in freaking out like it is a blizzard coming. I hate snow. Commercial property only. View attachment 329161


I seen a push blade like yours for a skid loader the other day but this one was like 10' wide. The ends folded forward so you can transport it without removing it from the loader

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> I seen a push blade like yours for a skid loader the other day but this one was like 10' wide. The ends folded forward so you can transport it without removing it from the loader
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


10 ft would be to big for my Bobcat, i will stay with 6 ft.


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> Don't take your plow shoes off. If you do even plowing parking lots you will wear your cutting edge much faster. I have my shoes set level with the plow. Sounds like you may need to adjust your shoes.
> 
> When spreading salt just drive slower and you will throw more salt. You don't need a lot of salt for it to work. I know most times when the state is spreading salt they are only spreading 300-800 lbs a mile.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I have never had shoes so adjusting them might work for him. We don't get that much snow around here so it took 3 years before my cutting edge needed to be replaced. It was something like $110.00 to replace, so not bad.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I had my old straight blade plow for 5 years and only wore 3/8" off the cutting edge. I used that plow alot. Without shoes I would have had to replace the cutting edge multiple times

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

Did an insurance job on a storm damaged sugar maple today. 
Got it finished by noon. Thank God. Man was it cold. Minus 24C (-11F) this morning. Truck started no problem (was plugged in), but the chipper took forever.
Weather is supposed to remain just at cold for the remainder of the week (windchills in the morning of -29C -20F).
We were supposed to to a large elm removal tomorrow and a crane job on an oak on Thursday. No sense beating up the guys and equipment when it is going o be warmer next week. Have lots to do around the house anyways


----------



## gorman

squad143 said:


> Did an insurance job on a storm damaged sugar maple today.
> Got it finished by noon. Thank God. Man was it cold. Minus 24C (-11F) this morning. Truck started no problem (was plugged in), but the chipper took forever.
> Weather is supposed to remain just at cold for the remainder of the week (windchills in the morning of -29C -20F).
> We were supposed to to a large elm removal tomorrow and a crane job on an oak on Thursday. No sense beating up the guys and equipment when it is going o be warmer next week. Have lots to do around the house anyways



Lemme ask you, when it's that freakin cold do you have to leave the truck running on a job or intermittently have to start it to keep it warm so you can leave the job site when done?


----------



## gorman

squad143 said:


> Did an insurance job on a storm damaged sugar maple today.
> Got it finished by noon. Thank God. Man was it cold. Minus 24C (-11F) this morning. Truck started no problem (was plugged in), but the chipper took forever.
> Weather is supposed to remain just at cold for the remainder of the week (windchills in the morning of -29C -20F).
> We were supposed to to a large elm removal tomorrow and a crane job on an oak on Thursday. No sense beating up the guys and equipment when it is going o be warmer next week. Have lots to do around the house anyways



Lemme ask you, when it's that freakin cold do you have to leave the truck running on a job or intermittently have to start it to keep it warm so you can leave the job site when done?


----------



## pdqdl

gorman said:


> Lemme ask you, when it's that freakin cold do you have to leave the truck running on a job or intermittently have to start it to keep it warm so you can leave the job site when done?



They probably leave it running all day long for guys to take turns defrosting their fingertips.


----------



## teamtree

Nailed a 85% on my pesticide license exam.......2nd time taking the exam.....let my license exprie a few years ago becuase I did not get the required CEUs.....


----------



## pdqdl

teamtree said:


> Nailed a 85% on my pesticide license exam.......2nd time taking the exam.....let my license exprie a few years ago becuase I did not get the required CEUs.....



85% is pretty good, given how many of the questions are trick questions. It works like this (at least in Missouri): they throw in enough tricky asinine questions that you must know 100% of the simple answers in order to pass.

My favorite is where they ask you to calculate the volume of a conical tree...like that had anything to do with how to spray one! I have looked all over, and I have never found any spray application that uses any calculation of the volume of a tree for any dosage or treatment related application. Another one is about roundworms, and references their phylum; they actually expect you to write down the incorrect answer in order to get that one scored properly.

I haven't ever taken any CEU's, nor any review courses. I just take the test every three years, since 1984.

The CEU's cost lots of money, the test is $45.00
I can take the test and be done in 4 hours, including drive time; the refresher courses take two days.
The test really hasn't changed that much over the years; I know most of the questions by memory.
I have taken the test so many times, the examiners have even greeted me by my first name when I walk in the door.


----------



## tree MDS

Gonna make another effort out there today. I think its like zero out. I need a team of homosexual Canadians to send out or something. This blows. lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been plowing all night. Got for more to do then nap time. Thank god

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> I plowed all day today. Question...friend of mine told me to take off the plow shoes, he's never had them on any of his plows. Round slider things on bottom of plow. I feel I don't scrape good enough sometimes so makes sense to me...any negs? Also wish my salt spreader put out more schit...no adjustments :-( other than spraying wider. Gotta pass over multiple times...pita.


Yep, I took them off for that same reason, they are good for gravel lots......I am told. even tho I have a 1/4 mile of gravel, I never used them. Man, I should get back into snow removal, this year just keeps putting it out, every other day we get it and I FREAKIN HATE IT! If I do go buy blades, then it wont snow for a couple years, hmmmmmmmmmmmm,wait a minute, maybe that is also a plan! Buy blades to prevent snow. Went out yesterday, 5 degrees, tried going hard to stay warm, just couldn't. Stayed till about noon and bailed. The boy was in pain, feet so cold that it felt like he was walking on nails. Warmer today @25
Pruning another pin oak, has a bunch of hair (little thin epie's) all thru the crotches, not wanting to fight them with the slick line, I put together 3.5 poles with a saw head to try and clear them before I used the big shot, holy cow, forgot how much like a rubber band that feels like. Gave up and took the shot, knowing that it would get caught in all the suck. Wouldn't ya know, blasted right thru and took one of those fantastic bounces that improved the TIP,LOL. Had I tried that first, before the poles, luck would have it, that I would have had a tangled mess, but karma was having fun with me and had me second guess my decision to put all those poles together and try and use them. Shoulders are killing me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Lol oooopppppps




totalled



it's bad when you hit a speed bump and the plow jumps 6" higher then the light tops ,



cold as witches tit !


----------



## Pelorus

A touch brisk this morning.......but it looks like a beautiful sunny day out there.


----------



## squad143

It's -25C (-13F), -33C (-27F) with the windchill this morning. Glad to be taking the day off. My wife even brought me a coffee with Bailey's and I didn't even have to get out of our warm bed. 



gorman said:


> Lemme ask you, when it's that freakin cold do you have to leave the truck running on a job or intermittently have to start it to keep it warm so you can leave the job site when done?



We usually start it intermittently, but as pdqdl pointed out, it has more to do with keeping ourselves warm than starting it at the end of the day. My trucks will start in the cold without using the block heater ("plugging them in") as I have pretty good batteries. It's just easier on the engine if they are warm. When it's this cold, we'll start the chippers first thing in the morning, then after the engine warms, drive to the job with the clutch engaged. That way the hydraulic fluid has a chance to circulate and warm up and it's ready to go when we get to the job.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Just finished plowing, started at 3 pm yesterday . My three year old wont let me go to sleep oh well guess I will sleep plenty when I'm dead


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Well my daughter finally let me sleep 
evenif it was only 1 1/2 hrs


----------



## Toddppm

We did close to 20 hours plowing/shoveling etc. too. Just finished the invoices so they get out asap. People have short term memories once the snow melts and start questioning the bills, if I don't do it right away I forget too. Only 4-5" total but was a bit of a marathon. Have to restock the salt sometime this week again. Would like to get a tractor trailer load but coming up with the $$$$, waiting to get paid..... it's a vicious cycle.
We actually have a few tree and landscape jobs left to do and keep getting calls, not sure what's going on but I don't want to jinx it. 

Went riding in DE, MLK day- 57 degrees. On the ride there they were treating the roads, I was like WTF? I watch the weather constantly and didn't hear anything until I checked again and this storm was on the way. Going to be cold as **** rest of the week and next week it looks like. We might only get 1 more job done until the weather warms up a little orrrrrr it snows again!


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> We did close to 20 hours plowing/shoveling etc. too. Just finished the invoices so they get out asap. People have short term memories once the snow melts and start questioning the bills, if I don't do it right away I forget too. Only 4-5" total but was a bit of a marathon. Have to restock the salt sometime this week again. Would like to get a tractor trailer load but coming up with the $$$$, waiting to get paid..... it's a vicious cycle.
> We actually have a few tree and landscape jobs left to do and keep getting calls, not sure what's going on but I don't want to jinx it.
> 
> Went riding in DE, MLK day- 57 degrees. On the ride there they were treating the roads, I was like WTF? I watch the weather constantly and didn't hear anything until I checked again and this storm was on the way. Going to be cold as **** rest of the week and next week it looks like. We might only get 1 more job done until the weather warms up a little orrrrrr it snows again!


They said not until next weekend . I hope anyway



my street looks likes parking lot of snowplows and trailers . **** it ...... I will un**** that pile tomorrow


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

SS tattoos? I don't need no SS tattoos!

And here is why:

I was dreading handling this storm by myself even though I have the Power Wagon and a brilliant IQ so when Moose, my uncle in law, called to say he would be available I was a sight happier about things. I picked him up around 2 pm


treevet said:


> I plowed all day today. Question...friend of mine told me to take off the plow shoes, he's never had them on any of his plows. Round slider things on bottom of plow. I feel I don't scrape good enough sometimes so makes sense to me...any negs? Also wish my salt spreader put out more schit...no adjustments :-( other than spraying wider. Gotta pass over multiple times...pita.


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> SS tattoos? I don't need no SS tattoos!
> 
> And here is why:
> 
> I was dreading handling this storm by myself even though I have the Power Wagon and a brilliant IQ so when Moose, my uncle in law, called to say he would be available I was a sight happier about things. I picked him up around 2 pm


Let it go Doctor. Or i might just have to sue you for breach of Doctor patient Confidentiality. You could lose your license to practice medicine and then where would we all be? Back in the nut house i suppose


----------



## beastmaster

I finished up this rehabilitation job today. This lady loves her trees, so when the gardener offered to trim them for her she said OK. He topped and liontailed every tree on the property. Used hedge trimmers on some of the smaller ones. She said he was so proud of his work.
I know she paid a pretty penny to have us come in and try and "fix" the damage done. Several of her birch trees didn't survive, so we planted new ones for her. To make a long story short, she gave 3 of us a 100.00 tip at the end of the day. What a nice lady.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> Let it go Doctor. Or i might just have to sue you for breach of Doctor patient Confidentiality. You could lose your license to practice medicine and then where would we all be? Back in the nut house i suppose



Sorry, I was trying to tell Treevet to ditch the shoes and got lost in another attempt to tell my story of high adventure snow plowing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Sucking down 2 bottles of 100 proof peppermint schnapps while hammering thuggishly through the perilous seas of snow has left me in a weakened state to continue telling the story ...and if I do tell there is a chance I may be arrested.

100 proof peppermint schnapps. The Good Doctor says take two and call in the morning.


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Sorry, I was trying to tell Treevet to ditch the shoes and got lost in another attempt to tell my story of high adventure snow plowing.


No problem at all. I did recommend your counseling services to another member in the thread about tattoos. He in having some issues, and to be truthful i think he may be a bit unstable. You know the kind of person that likes to put dead cats in peoples mailboxes. .. That does give me a idea, let me look to see who owes me money


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Got a new toy at work 
this thing is a beast


----------



## luckydad

We gots 1 of them !







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

A tad chilly here this morning


----------



## OLD OAK

luckydad said:


> We gots 1 of them !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Bet that thing will blow through a stump in no time. I am still living with a super Jr until i can afford something bigger.


----------



## beastmaster

On my way to the court house. Forgot to take care of a fix it ticket(loud muffler)now its 550.00 dollars, it was 25.00. Not to mention half a day of work lost. I just have to go to the clerks window, but in San Bernardino that means standing in line for 2 hours. Sucks. It costs to be stupid some times.


----------



## treeman75

That happened to me i didnt have a up to date insurance card. I went in a 
talked to the judge and showed him and he dismissed it. I would go in and talk to the judge and see if he could drop it down.


----------



## luckydad

Working ole faithful today. Let's just say she don't like this 16 degree weather !






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Got a new toy at work View attachment 329505
> this thing is a beast


That looks like a brandy new one ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

luckydad said:


> That looks like a brandy new one ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's is


----------



## formationrx

flopped 2 cottonwood, 2 eucs, an itallian cypress, and a black walnut....


----------



## ducaticorse

6 hour RT ride to CT for this BMG. $1500 and an adapter plate to use on a full size skid.


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Working ole faithful today. Let's just say she don't like this 16 degree weather !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anything like 16* besides polar bears and Canadians , that poor truck has had enough of that **** !


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> 6 hour RT ride to CT for this BMG. $1500 and an adapter plate to use on a full size skid.


I want one .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I want one .


You could have had that one if I would have know. I found it on cl and pm him the link. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Working ole faithful today. Let's just say she don't like this 16 degree weather !
> That the cab of your log truck Chris? Did that ticket ever come from the GW bridge??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

No ticket for me cuz. Yes nice and warm inside !!


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> Working ole faithful today. Let's just say she don't like this 16 degree weather !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I used to have a bucket truck almost exactly like that one. Same bed, outriggers, boom, canopy, cradle up front. The boom was not yellow, though. 

Do you have problems with air bubbles getting into the lines when you park it at night? The oil in ours would settle, suck some air past the o-rings, then the control handle would take forever to start working, particularly in cold weather.


----------



## luckydad

No trouble like that with this boom. It's a 1974 model boom, and non-power assist. That hurts on cold days for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

Mine was a '71. What is meant by "non-power assist"?


----------



## luckydad

The pistol grip don't have power steering !! Lol !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

??? I wasn't aware that any of them did. I really liked the feel of that hydraulic control. I wouldn't want it with any kind of power assist.

Way up in the air, close to branches, I want to be able to feel that hydraulic valve opening. 

Sadly, I sold the old truck. I was getting a bit nervous about the reliability of the whole rig, and I wasn't using it enough to pay for the insurance and maintenance.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Update. I still hate winter


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bid a job yesterday, guy had many others work there before. Bad work. I give him a price, he shows me that I am twice as much as the next highest. Tells me he is still getting bids. We keep talking and he is one of those that thinks that he has a idea of what Arboriculture is all about, but he is dead wrong. He tells me what he has been told, by the big orange and big green and other locals. Tells me what he has been told on how u have to climb a tree when pruning. Gotta wear spikes, no matter what. I correct him, tell him the deal. He is curious on how I climb a tree with out them. So I start to explain it all to him. He keeps stopping me to understand certain points. About pruning, tree reactions, whys and whens. This guy is really cool, and patient, as I was telling him he was wrong on many things. "But soinso told me this" I really cant understand how people can straight up commit fraud and still have a job. He was getting told to treat a dead ass tree (no bark) for iron chlorosis and it will come back.....by a Arborist. Same Arborist treated all the neighbors OAKS FOR EAB! WTF! Some people will say or do anything for money. I am sure that somewhere there, a fraudulent crime could be charged. What really kills me is that these people just go with it. It shows, that the GP, really does not have a clue about actual, real, tree care. One of these dipchits is working across the street from him today. I signed him after the talk, which surprised me. I had written it off due to the price, but wanted to educate the guy, so I stayed and gave my spill. He liked that I was persistent and learning what he thought he knew and then correcting him. He told me that the one guy (local) would be there,across the street, so we rescheduled what I had setup and we are going to do his today instead. Going to go talk to this hacker and try to set him straight, this should be interesting. I know of the guy, but don't know the guy. Who knows, maybe I will convert him from the dark side. He may be just a good ol bubba, doing what he thinks is right. As for the Arborist, I know him well, and it does not surprise me at all that he lies to make that sales goal. Dude is a turd, but highly regarded? This is the second time I have heard of him telling people to treat trees, other than ash, for EAB.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Bid a job yesterday, guy had many others work there before. Bad work. I give him a price, he shows me that I am twice as much as the next highest. Tells me he is still getting bids. We keep talking and he is one of those that thinks that he has a idea of what Arboriculture is all about, but he is dead wrong. He tells me what he has been told, by the big orange and big green and other locals. Tells me what he has been told on how u have to climb a tree when pruning. Gotta wear spikes, no matter what. I correct him, tell him the deal. He is curious on how I climb a tree with out them. So I start to explain it all to him. He keeps stopping me to understand certain points. About pruning, tree reactions, whys and whens. This guy is really cool, and patient, as I was telling him he was wrong on many things. "But soinso told me this" I really cant understand how people can straight up commit fraud and still have a job. He was getting told to treat a dead ass tree (no bark) for iron chlorosis and it will come back.....by a Arborist. Same Arborist treated all the neighbors OAKS FOR EAB! WTF! Some people will say or do anything for money. I am sure that somewhere there, a fraudulent crime could be charged. What really kills me is that these people just go with it. It shows, that the GP, really does not have a clue about actual, real, tree care. One of these dipchits is working across the street from him today. I signed him after the talk, which surprised me. I had written it off due to the price, but wanted to educate the guy, so I stayed and gave my spill. He liked that I was persistent and learning what he thought he knew and then correcting him. He told me that the one guy (local) would be there,across the street, so we rescheduled what I had setup and we are going to do his today instead. Going to go talk to this hacker and try to set him straight, this should be interesting. I know of the guy, but don't know the guy. Who knows, maybe I will convert him from the dark side. He may be just a good ol bubba, doing what he thinks is right. As for the Arborist, I know him well, and it does not surprise me at all that he lies to make that sales goal. Dude is a turd, but highly regarded? This is the second time I have heard of him telling people to treat trees, other than ash, for EAB.


I applaud you for trying to make it better , I have no patience for that I can't be bothered maybe that's why I don't do good as a estimator I can't take having someone tell me things when they are wrong I won't argue I will walk away and simply say I disagree and maybe read a ****ing book you fool !


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> As for the Arborist, I know him well, and it does not surprise me at all that he lies to make that sales goal.




You could be describing a jerk we have here in my area. The turd bills himself as an arborist but really he is a nothing. He outbids me on fertilizer jobs with prices so low it wouldn't even pay for the product.


----------



## treeclimber101

Couple weeks ago I had a decent heated run in when those dickheads were spiking my customers 200 year old sycamore with the intention of taking 3 20" branches , he tries to tell me that the neighbor has sky rights now granted I was alone with 5 guys 3 look shady and dare I say dangerous I got so mad the blood vessel in my forehead popped out I told the climber if he didn't come down I would cut his rope as high as I could reach he shot down and got in my face I told the owner that if he wanted to go further I would blow his house of its foundation with the homeowner my customer standing there .... I walked awAy thinking that I was gonna get my ass kicked at any second bad ! It ended with the owner grabbing my shoulder and apologizing for all the mess I was expecting a fight my hands were shaking and I was overheating at that point I coulda chucked the climber 20 ft I was so mad , I told my wife and she reamed my ass telling me how out of control I sound , thought about it later when the homeowner texted me and asked if I had simmered down he said he was 2 seconds away from calling the cops then I thought at that point I am scaring the homeowner ! So I am just gonna avoid trying to save the world to keep my own sanity


----------



## pdqdl

You really ought to hire a personal videographer just to follow you around and record that stuff. I hear there are folks making a lot of money off of Youtube, and it sounds like you would be a hoot to watch.


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> You really ought to hired a personal videographer just to follow you around and record that stuff. I hear there are folks making a lot of money off of Youtube, and it sounds like you would be a hoot to watch.


All that experience taught me is that I need to change I am almost 40


----------



## pdqdl

Ahhh...that depends on what you really need to change. Once you get a little more time under your belt, you might decide that you would be better off unchanged.

It does sound like you maybe need to bone up a little bit on diplomacy, but there is a lot to be said for having the conviction to take a stand and do your best to overcome problems in life. The wussies that just watch problems without taking action end up missing out on a lot of personal satisfaction.

Admit it...you felt good about yourself afterwards for standing up for what you believe, didn't you?
(if you didn't, why did you tell us about it? Hmmm?)​


----------



## KenJax Tree

My Grandpa always told me "stand up for what you believe even if you stand alone" and "never let your mouth write a check your ass can't cash"


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## treeclimber101

I was more unless responding to Scott about dealing with guys who are out there ruining what we care about "trees" I don't want to drive down a road and see houses with whacked out hacked up trees I mean I say if that is the way the homeowner wants it that's what there gonna get , as far as education of another tree service ,I am not a teacher unless your touching my trees but I am not gonna give an inch if some momo plans on taking advantage of someone who has given me the responsibility of maintaining there yard ! Would I have cut his rope yea I would just to see him fall 6 ft on his ass , blow the owners house up prolly not I would fear that the fire would spread an burn down the entire neighborhood ! So I understand right from wrong but I am not gonna say that if u got mad enough I wouldn't do it LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

Lately I can help to feel slightly hopeless to the door knocking mentality that a lot of guys make a lot of money from , I just can't bring myself to taking advantage of people the karma that seems to follow that always to me is much worse , I also feel that when I see these guys after the fact whether it be at the saw shop or convience store and they know me at least they can respect the fact I care enough to lose my temper and start thinking like a crazy person , I don't like the thought of a homeowner being scared of my behavior , those other tre guys can go suck a **** though LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, brother... Tommy Boy the tree hugger.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Oh, brother... Tommy Boy the tree hugger.


Well his lanyard wasn't going around that tree so his ass woulda been pretty ****ing jammed up when he was short on rope ! Tommy boy LOL


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't like the thought of a homeowner being scared of my behavior



We had a homeowner down the street from where we used to live shoot the tree guy he hired with a pellet pistol five or six times. It was one of those CO2 .177 cal deals. I think he actually had BB's in it at the time. The tree guy the HO hired got into it with for some reason with a guy from the city and next thing anybody knows the HO is shooting his tree man with a pellet pistol.


----------



## gorman

There was some dodo knocking on doors down in a rural part of my state telling people their trees had ALB and they had to pay him to treat it. He was bragging about it (actually believing his own bs) and waving a bottle of OTC sevin he was using. I told him he didn't know what he was talking about and he said "who cares, i'm getting paid". He's now doing firewood.


----------



## treeclimber101

There's some real **** bags cutting .... Prolly much like any profession I am sure someone is bitching on plumber site .com


----------



## nitro1253

treeclimber101 said:


> I want one .


http://newjersey.craigslist.org/hvo/4297884533.html looks like new, probably need a adapter plate tho


----------



## OLD OAK

Today i checked some sites for ice and salted as needed. Then we went to the gun range, had the hole place to our selves. This is a members only range so there is no check in and no one to watch you, just go and do your thing. Went through about 300 2.23 and 200 9mm between the 3 of us. Thats me with my Windham m4. I am not not as fat as i look, pockets are full of spent shells and at 20 deg i have a lot on. And still cold. I hate winter


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

I'm shot long day, long week,I burned 7 tanks of gas in my 540 today on 9 removals all Norway Maples.


----------



## treeclimber101

nitro1253 said:


> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/hvo/4297884533.html looks like new, probably need a adapter plate tho


ThNk you


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> Today i checked some sites for ice and salted as needed. Then we went to the gun range, had the hole place to our selves. This is a members only range so there is no check in and no one to watch you, just go and do your thing. Went through about 300 2.23 and 200 9mm between the 3 of us. Thats me with my Windham m4. I am not not as fat as i look, pockets are full of spent shells and at 20 deg i have a lot on. And still cold. I hate winter


Jesus man is that airfield , I am a ember as well


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nothing wrong with practicing what ya preach Edddie. Not enough people are passionate anymore. But yeah, maybe not scare the client,LOL! The older I get, the more I hate hackers, I know I will never change it, but it still burns me when I hear about this chit. Dude no showed today, think he may have driven by in this white POS chevy truck and decided to not do it because we where right there. I have no problem correcting them. Some don't like it, some appreciate it. I have had success with converting some over. 


So I thought it would be a easy day, of course the weather man missed it again. It was gusting up to 50 mph. I was not that high, right above the roof lines, so I was getting the full monty. I was taking out these little 10"-12" cherry's that where about 60ft, but I could set a line and bomb the top out. 3 trees, 1 in the middle stayed, so I tied into it. Was trying to slam the gaffs in, but it was dead and super hard. Felt like they where bouncing off, finally get to a position that I could let go of both hands and be stable. The I would get punched in the back by a huge gust, pulling the one tree that I had my TIP in one way , then the other tree that I was working on, another way. Screwing my balance all up. One time the wind actually pulled me out of position. Would reset, and think I was hardened against another gust, then it would hit again........from a different direction. FML. Had a small LZ and a very nice birch right next to it that I was worried I would get into if I didn't time it right with the wind. Cut and repeat all over again. Sore as hell from leg locking and bracing myself. What a freakin day! So ready for summer. 


Did have a good deal with the boy this am on the oak I took a leader off of. Perfect set up to make big cuts, as long as he let it run all the way down. Real close to the house and the back swing, if allowed, would have surely hit the house. He did it perfect every time.


----------



## Toddppm

Took the trailer to get some pallets of salt, ALL OUT! Said they probably won't get any more this winter. ****! I would guess this place sells a few million pounds/winter and they got cut off. Had to buy ice melt instead at about 60% more. That was with limestone in it for traction, the regular ice melt is more than double the salt. Wish I would have pulled the trigger on the tractor trailer load last week.....Going to go get some more early next week before they run out of this stuff too.


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> ... and next thing anybody knows the HO is shooting his tree man with a pellet pistol.



I can pretty much guarantee if that happened to me, someone would be going to jail. 
It would most likely be the tree man, 'cause the guy with the BB gun would be going to the hospital.


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> ... Was trying to slam the gaffs in, but it was dead and super hard. Felt like they where bouncing off... Sore as hell from leg locking and bracing myself...



Not if you were using a pristine set of Geckos you wouldn't!


----------



## pdqdl

Toddppm said:


> Took the trailer to get some pallets of salt, ALL OUT! Said they probably won't get any more this winter. ****! I would guess this place sells a few million pounds/winter and they got cut off. Had to buy ice melt instead at about 60% more. That was with limestone in it for traction, the regular ice melt is more than double the salt. Wish I would have pulled the trigger on the tractor trailer load last week.....Going to go get some more early next week before they run out of this stuff too.



The salt mines don't change their production rate when demand goes up. All the companies that rely on the mines to make some other icemelt product run out and cannot make any more. The calcium chloride is a manufactured product, and it does not seem to be affected by any shortages at the salt mine.

I couldn't buy any salt for the last month; I'm supposed to get around 30 tons next week.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We had 2 huge Maples today one was in the backyard 1/2 over the house with a deck built around it and no landing zone at all. We did the front one first all except the 2 main leaders because we gotta use that tree in the front to put a block in because everything on the tree in the back we gotta swing about 25 feet out over the privacy fence to the front yard before we can lower it. FML. So we gotta go back tomorrow and take the rest of the one in the front down. -35 windchill today and tomorrow :/ 


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## ducaticorse

I'd go bananas on anyone who shot
at at any member of our team


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Took the trailer to get some pallets of salt, ALL OUT! Said they probably won't get any more this winter. ****! I would guess this place sells a few million pounds/winter and they got cut off. Had to buy ice melt instead at about 60% more. That was with limestone in it for traction, the regular ice melt is more than double the salt. Wish I would have pulled the trigger on the tractor trailer load last week.....Going to go get some more early next week before they run out of this stuff too.


All kinds of rock salt around here. If you don't mind running for it or if you truly are getting a tractor trailer load (18 skids) they would probably deliver it to you. The place is called coops salt company. I often use extra course water softener salt. It it super clean and I can get it in 80# bags

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> All kinds of rock salt around here. If you don't mind running for it or if you truly are getting a tractor trailer load (18 skids) they would probably deliver it to you. The place is called coops salt company. I often use extra course water softener salt. It it super clean and I can get it in 80# bags
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



The place I was getting it (hour away) had very nice uniform colored pellets. I haven't checked on regular bagged salt yet, what I used to get always clumped and froze together easier. Might have to give them a call Monday if I can't find anything around here.


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> I can pretty much guarantee if that happened to me, someone would be going to jail.
> It would most likely be the tree man, 'cause the guy with the BB gun would be going to the hospital.



Yeah. I'm not 100% sure just how I would have completely managed that situation. The best I remember the shooter did get in at least some trouble over that deal.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I thought that's why they have trigger locks on saws, so you can locker wide open and toss the saw outta the tree at whoever whatever you so choose. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> All kinds of rock salt around here. If you don't mind running for it or if you truly are getting a tractor trailer load (18 skids) they would probably deliver it to you. The place is called coops salt company. I often use extra course water softener salt. It it super clean and I can get it in 80# bags
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Where is he ?! I could get him loads aswell I just need to know where he is .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

His profile says he is in North Virginia

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

I feel good tonight, knocked a couple trees in the dirt today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I went to move my grinder to the garage to hard surface the grinding wheel and it wouldn't start. Had to jump it with the truck

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I got two nice jobs to do but there's 8" of snow on the ground and another 1"-3" expected tomorrow. Normally I wouldn't care but both jobs are on a pretty good hill.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

The tree in the corner got it too and both were all over the fence


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus man is that airfield , I am a ember as well


It sure is, But this is getting strange if you are in NJ and i am in VA. and you know where i am by just 2 pictures. I better start looking over my shoulder more often.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> It sure is, But this is getting strange if you are in NJ and i am in VA. and you know where i am by just 2 pictures. I better start looking over my shoulder more often.


The VP is my BIL Tim drewery ! I have Been there a lot


----------



## treeman75

small world


----------



## OLD OAK

M


treeman75 said:


> View attachment 329877
> View attachment 329878
> 
> The tree in the corner got it too and both were all over the fence


 Good looking rear mount bucket. Hope to get something like it end of this year. Wanted a bucket with a chip dump but the more i see rear mounts the more i like them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Couple weeks ago I had a decent heated run in when those dickheads were spiking my customers 200 year old sycamore with the intention of taking 3 20" branches , he tries to tell me that the neighbor has sky rights now granted I was alone with 5 guys 3 look shady and dare I say dangerous I got so mad the blood vessel in my forehead popped out I told the climber if he didn't come down I would cut his rope as high as I could reach he shot down and got in my face I told the owner that if he wanted to go further I would blow his house of its foundation with the homeowner my customer standing there .... I walked awAy thinking that I was gonna get my ass kicked at any second bad ! It ended with the owner grabbing my shoulder and apologizing for all the mess I was expecting a fight my hands were shaking and I was overheating at that point I coulda chucked the climber 20 ft I was so mad , I told my wife and she reamed my ass telling me how out of control I sound , thought about it later when the homeowner texted me and asked if I had simmered down he said he was 2 seconds away from calling the cops then I thought at that point I am scaring the homeowner ! So I am just gonna avoid trying to save the world to keep my own sanity




Life is hard, never soft,
grow it long, shave it off,
'Feeling's' , Van Halen',
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> The VP is my BIL Tim drewery ! I have Been there a lot


Dam it is a small world. I was told there are like 300 members now. You can go there during the week and most of the time have the place to yourself. But the weekend it gets crowded. Let this be a lesson to all- Uncle Buck can find you if he wants to.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> Dam it is a small world. I was told there are like 300 members now. You can go there during the week and most of the time have the place to yourself. But the weekend it gets crowded. Let this be a lesson to all- Uncle Buck can find you if he wants to.


Or I can read your necklace that says airfield shooting club ! You ****ing dumbass LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey Goober's,, It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> Or I can read your necklace that says airfield shooting club ! You ****ing dumbass LOL


Good One- Next time i post any pictures i will be more careful not to leave any clues for the internet stalkers. But you did get me.


----------



## treeman75

OLD OAK said:


> M
> 
> Good looking rear mount bucket. Hope to get something like it end of this year. Wanted a bucket with a chip dump but the more i see rear mounts the more i like them.


Thanks, I looked at buckets for about a year before I bought one. I think rearmount is the way to go for tree work.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Or I can read your necklace that says airfield shooting club ! You ****ing dumbass LOL


You should of had a little more fun with that before you told him!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> You should of had a little more fun with that before you told him!


I have a feeling he was a bit taken back , I don't wanna give the guy nitemare a thinking Chewbacca was sharing a shooting range with him !




lol


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Goober's,, It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


It felt like a heat wave today from what the temps have been. It was in the upper 40's today and still 40 out right now.


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a feeling he was a bit taken back , I don't wanna give the guy nitemare a thinking Chewbacca was sharing a shooting range with him !
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Just about time to take some scissors to that thing, Looks like it is getting a little out of control.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a feeling he was a bit taken back , I don't wanna give the guy nitemare a thinking Chewbacca was sharing a shooting range with him !
> 
> 
> 
> lol


How long you gonna let that thing grow? Bet you cant make it through summer! If you put on some pink lipstick and cover up the top of your face that would look funny!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Going on 2 years with my beard.


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> How long you gonna let that thing grow? Bet you cant make it through summer! If you put on some pink lipstick and cover up the top of your face that would look funny!


Consider it done


----------



## teamtree

pdqdl said:


> 85% is pretty good, given how many of the questions are trick questions. It works like this (at least in Missouri): they throw in enough tricky asinine questions that you must know 100% of the simple answers in order to pass.
> 
> My favorite is where they ask you to calculate the volume of a conical tree...like that had anything to do with how to spray one! I have looked all over, and I have never found any spray application that uses any calculation of the volume of a tree for any dosage or treatment related application. Another one is about roundworms, and references their phylum; they actually expect you to write down the incorrect answer in order to get that one scored properly.
> 
> I haven't ever taken any CEU's, nor any review courses. I just take the test every three years, since 1984.
> 
> The CEU's cost lots of money, the test is $45.00
> I can take the test and be done in 4 hours, including drive time; the refresher courses take two days.
> The test really hasn't changed that much over the years; I know most of the questions by memory.
> I have taken the test so many times, the examiners have even greeted me by my first name when I walk in the door.



I will not worry about the CEUs either.....just take the re-take the test.....most of it is common sense and yes, there are the few trick questions to get you guessing....I figured there is no way I would miss 20 of the 80 questions.....lot of math questions and math is one of my strong points.....however...I can get CEUs for my CA license and my pesticide now so it may not be a big deal. It seems as if they just want you to go through the process to make sure you are serious. I did like going to Purdue to take the course and test in late summer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just buy programs off pested.com and take them in the winter on my slow time. Cost me around $300 but I do all my credits in 3 days

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

$45 & 4 hours lost, or $300.00 & 3 evenings lost...

Tough call!​


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's the same amount of hours as if you went to the classes. I would rather sit at home and do them them pay almost the same and have to drive all over creation. Plus around here most of the classes are in the summer when I would rather be working and making $

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

nitro1253 said:


> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/hvo/4297884533.html looks like new, probably need a adapter plate tho


I just bought the same thing in CT two days ago for my dingo. I don't know what machine you intend on using it on, but I was under the impression that all minis/bobcat 4 series loaders will accept the plate. The one I bought actually came with a larger bobcat plate so I can use in on my full size machine too.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's the same amount of hours as if you went to the classes. I would rather sit at home and do them them pay almost the same and have to drive all over creation. Plus around here most of the classes are in the summer when I would rather be working and making $



So true. If I was going to take any classes, I would certainly prefer to do them at my pace and without all the driving around. 

The problem I have with most licensing classes is that they are geared towards helping out the slowest participants, so as to leave no one behind. The courses are generally filled with folks who do not have a license anyway, so it is all new information to them.

After too much of hearing the same the same thing described about 4 different ways in a row, metering out information at a snails pace, I start to go to sleep. Staying alert for the occasional tidbit of new information becomes torment, and I deeply regret being present.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Welded wearing on my stump grinder wheel today with hard facing mig wire. Ran it, no vibrations that I can see. Should help with the wearing problem. The first picture is what the new pockets looked like after only 50 hrs. 



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Something about that just doesn't look like a good idea to me.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

I agree, it just dont look right,but it might workout for you . I hope it does


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

All the new wheels from carlton have it done. That is where I got the idea from.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here is a picture of a new wheel.


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Welded wearing on my stump grinder wheel today with hard facing mig wire. Ran it, no vibrations that I can see. Should help with the wearing problem. The first picture is what the new pockets looked like after only 50 hrs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Shucks. If you ever break all the teeth off, you can probably finish with just the rough welds on that wheel.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Shucks. If you ever break all the teeth off, you can probably finish with just the rough welds on that wheel.



Let's just pray he used the Captain Amazing rod!! lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Let's just pray he used the Captain Amazing rod!! lol


I didnt. I used lincore 50 mig wire

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> All the new wheels from carlton have it done. That is where I got the idea from.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I noticed on the 4012 machine we bought from Carlton the wheel is wearing faster than I think it should. It is the sandvik optional wheel. It does have some hard surface factory welding on it.


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> All the new wheels from carlton have it done. That is where I got the idea from.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 That's the problem with stump grinders, High Maintenance. And everything on them is expense as hell.


----------



## teamtree

OLD OAK said:


> That's the problem with stump grinders, High Maintenance. And everything on them is expense as hell.


I have had three machines and the last two were really awesome (RG50 / SC852). I don't feel like they are high maintenance.....have been workhorses for me and money makers....just my opinion.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

teamtree said:


> I have had three machines and the last two were really awesome (RG50 / SC852). I don't feel like they are high maintenance.....have been workhorses for me and money makers....just my opinion.


I won't say they are money pits, but when something breaks you better dig deep into your piggy bank.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

I have a guy with a 50K grinder and his in in the shop quite frequently. I do not know what his ROI is to date, but I have a feeling it isn't too much judging by his pricing. Fact is, they are expensive to operate, and you just cannot get good money to work them as a standalone stump guy. I have a bucket, a dingo, a bobcat, a chipper, a chip truck, a ton of saws and related tree gear, and my next purchase is going to be a crane. I think I will pretty much own everything else there is that is tree related before I buy a grinder. At least until my stump guy is no longer available....


----------



## luckydad

How's the bucket doing ducati ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

ducaticorse said:


> I do not know what his ROI is to date, but I have a feeling it isn't too much



ROI on stump grinder...I'd say zero. They are just something we have to have to get the rest of the tree.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I have a guy with a 50K grinder and his in in the shop quite frequently. I do not know what his ROI is to date, but I have a feeling it isn't too much judging by his pricing. Fact is, they are expensive to operate, and you just cannot get good money to work them as a standalone stump guy. I have a bucket, a dingo, a bobcat, a chipper, a chip truck, a ton of saws and related tree gear, and my next purchase is going to be a crane. I think I will pretty much own everything else there is that is tree related before I buy a grinder. At least until my stump guy is no longer available....


I have owned a 665B and a 60tx unfortunately I lost both in the divorce , that being said I went out and bought a brand new 352 all loaded up and have owned it since new in 05' other then the engine being flawed I have not had many issues with it , with coat of rental that machine has paid for itself 2xs so far , now that I have it completely figured out I suppose I won't buy another for quite some time there's money to be made with them , my buddy does solely stumps owns a tow behind and a few walk along sides and he makes more money then me ! LOL it's all in the operator with them


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I have a guy with a 50K grinder and his in in the shop quite frequently. I do not know what his ROI is to date, but I have a feeling it isn't too much judging by his pricing. Fact is, they are expensive to operate, and you just cannot get good money to work them as a standalone stump guy. I have a bucket, a dingo, a bobcat, a chipper, a chip truck, a ton of saws and related tree gear, and my next purchase is going to be a crane. I think I will pretty much own everything else there is that is tree related before I buy a grinder. At least until my stump guy is no longer available....


I have owned a 665B and a 60tx unfortunately I lost both in the divorce , that being said I went out and bought a brand new 352 all loaded up and have owned it since new in 05' other then the engine being flawed I have not had many issues with it , with coat of rental that machine has paid for itself 2xs so far , now that I have it completely figured out I suppose I won't buy another for quite some time there's money to be made with them , my buddy does solely stumps owns a tow behind and a few walk along sides and he makes more money then me ! LOL it's all in the operator with them


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

It comes down to the operator and maintenance,some guys are super ruff on grinders(grinding with dull teeth) and others take care of the equipment . Sharp teeth and greasing on a regular basis also a clean air filter will go a long way.


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> How's the bucket doing ducati ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doing great Chris, love the truck to death. Let me know when you're ready to sell the el!! Also, I asked earlier, but did that ticket from the GW bridge ever come? I want to pay it.


----------



## tree MDS

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> It comes down to the operator and maintenance,some guys are super ruff on grinders(grinding with dull teeth) and others take care of the equipment . Sharp teeth and greasing on a regular basis also a clean air filter will go a long way.



You're right. But how many hours do you realistically think you can get out of a machine like that 60tx you guys just got? Nowhere near what you can get out of a chipper, I'm sure of that much. My guy is ex military and a pilot, insane with the maintenance thing. He says they're still whipped at something like 1600 hours (if I remember correctly). Doesn't seem to enticing at 50k. That's why I just let him have at it. I guess it would be different if he wasn't so cheap and good. I can see where a company as busy as yours would have to own one though. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## mckeetree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> It comes down to the operator and maintenance,some guys are super ruff on grinders(grinding with dull teeth) and others take care of the equipment . Sharp teeth and greasing on a regular basis also a clean air filter will go a long way.



That's all very true. But it's a regional thing also. Especially with a stand alone stump grinding business. In some areas stumps just don't pay anything. Too many people doing it for almost nothing. I bought two new machines a couple years ago but the only reason I did was because some of ones here grinding for almost nothing starved out. If you go 100 miles east of here there are F'ers grinding 36" diameter stumps 12" deep for $40.00


----------



## ducaticorse

No money in stumping in my neck. I often sub them out at cost just to get the job. Again, the guy I use charges prices I wouldn't get out of bed for, and he has a note on the machine, the brand new chevy 2500 that pulls the brand new 7k enclosed trailer it's housed/transported in. No thank you.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> No money in stumping in my neck. I often sub them out at cost just to get the job. Again, the guy I use charges prices I wouldn't get out of bed for, and he has a note on the machine, the brand new chevy 2500 that pulls the brand new 7k enclosed trailer it's housed/transported in. No thank you.



I think there's money in it. My guy seems to really hustle and work on volume. I'm sure its nice to pull in $800 or more a day by yourself. I just couldn't imagine dealing with all the headaches that go along with it. I mean I get lazy enough about tree estimates. I couldn't imagine chasing calls about $200 stumps (and less) around all day.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

tree MDS said:


> You're right. But how many hours do you realistically think you can get out of a machine like that 60tx you guys just got? Nowhere near what you can get out of a chipper, I'm sure of that much. My guy is ex military and a pilot, insane with the maintenance thing. He says they're still whipped at something like 1600 hours (if I remember correctly). Doesn't seem to enticing at 50k. That's why I just let him have at it. I guess it would be different if he wasn't so cheap and good. I can see where a company as busy as yours would have to own one though. Just my thoughts on the matter.


No doubt that stump grinders take the most abuse out of tree equipment but I have seen guys blow through a grinder every 2yrs and to me that is insane. The new grinder we got I expect it to last 5/7 yrs . The sc 752 we have is 8 yrs and going strong .


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Doing great Chris, love the truck to death. Let me know when you're ready to sell the el!! Also, I asked earlier, but did that ticket from the GW bridge ever come? I want to pay it.


I don't think so, let me ask dad and see.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Other than a new moter, our 672 is a beast after 17 years. Wanna see a pic?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Other than a new moter, our 672 is a beast after 17 years. Wanna see a pic?
> Jeff



Must be those limp-wristed Californian stumps. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

I will ignore your lame response,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

I got 2200 hours on one of vermeers biggest grunder flops , the 352 you can get some time outta one you just gotta keep the teeth sharp and not take huge bites


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 330157
> I will ignore your lame response,,
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 330155
> View attachment 330156
> View attachment 330156


jeff did you have to retrofit that deutzenberger with a tier 4 version to comply?


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 330157
> I will ignore your lame response,,
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 330155
> View attachment 330156
> View attachment 330156


jeff did you have to retrofit that deutzenberger with a tier 4 version to comply?


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I couldn't imagine chasing calls about $200 stumps (and less) around all day.



Yeah, in many cases a lot less. We got caught finishing up a job in Tyler, TX a few years ago without a grinder of any kind with us. We usually carry a 27HP handlebar machine with us all the time just in case but we were doing a trim only and I left it at the shop to get serviced with some other stuff. Anyway...the dude comes up with two 18" diameter stumps he wants ground and when I tell him we didn't know there was any stump work involved so we don't have a machine with us he starts to get the red ass about everything so I drive to a store down the street to look at a Tyler phone book and see who grinds stumps in Tyler. One guy didn't answer so I leave a message and the other started to freak out when I told him I was looking to get it done THAT DAY in fear he might miss out. He hauls ass over there looks and tells me $60.00 for both of them. I say get after it. Before he starts the other guy calls back (he is 30 miles east of Tyler) and says he is burning rubber my direction right now. I tell him I already have somebody else and he says "F it. I'm coming any way and I'll beat his price." I couldn't believe all this ****. He shows up just as the other cat is finishing up yelling he will beat any price. That whole deal reminded me of why I don't want to be in the stump grinding business.


----------



## teamtree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I won't say they are money pits, but when something breaks you better dig deep into your piggy bank.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


What piece of equipment is not a money pit for that matter. Hell you break a plastic bumper on a pick up truck and it is $1000. You have to charge accordingly to cover your maintenance costs on ALL your equipment and try to maintain them properly. I have gotten 7 years out of my RG50 and SC852 and they both are work horses. I am not sure if have the numbers correct but we have put more into our chippers than our stump grinders over the years.....I do think the lower hp stump grinders are junk so if you have one of those....then yes, they may be money pits......


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> jeff did you have to retrofit that deutzenberger with a tier 4 version to comply?



Yup, came to $13k,,good to go!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

teamtree said:


> What piece of equipment is not a money pit for that matter. Hell you break a plastic bumper on a pick up truck and it is $1000. You have to charge accordingly to cover your maintenance costs on ALL your equipment and try to maintain them properly. I have gotten 7 years out of my RG50 and SC852 and they both are work horses. I am not sure if have the numbers correct but we have put more into our chippers than our stump grinders over the years.....I do think the lower hp stump grinders are junk so if you have one of those....then yes, they may be money pits......



Why are you comparing apples to oranges? Chipper also (should) make a whole hell of a lot more than a stump grinder..


----------



## tree MDS

Stump grinder= tree service investment with absolute worst "ROI" ever. Bottom line. 

Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## treeman82

My chipper has under 900 hrs on it, and last winter I put 6K into repairs on the thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman82 said:


> My chipper has under 900 hrs on it, and last winter I put 6K into repairs on the thing.



What's your point? I got chipper's with hours ranging from 600 hours up to 3200 hours. They are all great!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

That's a aspect of the full removal of a tree , I don't depend on anyone , seems like. Joke to say well trees gone just gotta wait for the "tree" stump guy to come out as if the stump is someone else's game ! Plumbers like I gotta wait now for the guy to come install the toilet for now your **** outta luck LOL


----------



## treeman82

jefflovstrom said:


> your point? I got chipper's with hours ranging from 600 hours up to 3200 hours. They are all great



Just that they can all be money pits.


----------



## jefflovstrom

hmmmm


----------



## treeman75

I have been thinking about getting a stumper but the guy I have been using will drop what hes doing to grind my stumps. He is 70 some years old and we have become good buddies going fishing and chit.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That's a aspect of the full removal of a tree , I don't depend on anyone , seems like. Joke to say well trees gone just gotta wait for the "tree" stump guy to come out as if the stump is someone else's game ! Plumbers like I gotta wait now for the guy to come install the toilet for now your **** outta luck LOL



I schedule it so my guy meets me on the job, clean up with tractor when he gets buried, and make sure nothing is missed. Dude is cheaper than dirt and has a brand new track vermeer. Of course I am Daddy. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Lol of course. !


----------



## treeman75




----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 330310



Looks like that must've been a real tricky removal. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Looks like that must've been a real tricky removal. lol


I could use a rope on a few for sure


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Looks like that must've been a real tricky removal. lol


Ya LOL. I was working around the corner and he comes over and asked if we could do his tree. It was like 730 at night and we had a long day and wiped out but we were 30 miles out of town and I didnt want to make another trip back for that tree so we sucked it up and had it down and cleaned up in less than a hour. I told him 800 and he said do it, I kinda felt bad that we got it done so fast but I got over it. We ground the stump like a month later when I had another tree to do in the town.


----------



## teamtree

tree MDS said:


> Why are you comparing apples to oranges? Chipper also (should) make a whole hell of a lot more than a stump grinder..


I was not comparing anything to anything. Someone suggested stump grinders are a money pit. I disagree. I suggested that any pieces of equipment is a money pit. Someone also suggested chippers are less costly to maintain and, in my experience and opinion.....I feel like chippers have cost more to maintain. 

I am not saying I am correct but as percentages go.....my stump grinder makes more revenue per $1 of cost than my bucket truck, chipper, chip truck, loader, dump trucks, dump trailers. 

I have seen guys baby their equipment and get twice as much as the next guy that beats the **** out of their machine....so are we really comparing apples to apples in this conversation???


----------



## treeman75

Kinda watching the music awards and the chit they call music is chit and sucks ass! What ever happened to good music? The stupid chit that they play makes me sick!


----------



## teamtree

tree MDS said:


> Stump grinder= tree service investment with absolute worst "ROI" ever. Bottom line.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something?


I believe this to be the case for you, if you say so.....but there are so many variables that go into a specific set up for tree service that can change things for the next guy.

Now you may argue my prices are out of line but say I do a $1000 tree removal and $200 for the stump. The removal takes 4 hours and the stump takes 3/4 of an hour. Bucket truck, chipper, chip truck, tractor, dump truck, gear ($250k) and stump grinder at $50k. So I got $250 per hour on $250K investment and $200 per hour for $50k. In my business, stump grinding accounts for 20%-25% of revenues every year. 

Now I am sure you can slice it and dice anyway you want to make it look bad....I realize some guys with different set ups may not have the same experience. Plus to do a full cost accounting of our all our set ups will be time consuming. I also recognize a decent climber with a pick up truck will have the greatest ROI.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I really didn't like grinding stumps when I had a rayco 1625a sjr but now that i sold that and got a carlton sp8018trx grinder i don't mind grinding stumps. I can make big money grinding stumps on big jobs with large or lots of stumps. If it's just one little stump some hack will do it cheaper then i am willing to load the grinder up for.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

teamtree said:


> ...
> Now you may argue my prices are out of line but say I do a $1000 tree removal and $200 for the stump. The removal takes 4 hours and the stump takes 3/4 of an hour. Bucket truck, chipper, chip truck, tractor, dump truck, gear ($250k) and stump grinder at $50k. So I got $250 per hour on $250K investment and $200 per hour for $50k. ...



I really don't want to comment on the relative merits of stump grinders and their ROI. There is a little flaw in your argument though. Their is a great deal more to consider than the hourly revenue vs the initial cost of the machine. Your reasoning has not taken into so many factors like cost of operating each machine and the useful life of each machine. 

Others have pointed out that a stump grinder is a money pit; I am inclined to think that the operator, maintenance schedule, make and model are pretty important to what kind of use you will experience. I still have my little Rayco 1625 doing fine after 16 years, but I don't try to make a living at it, either. 

So far, nobody has even mentioned soil types, and I can guarantee that someone grinding stumps in the flinty soils of southern Missouri will eat up grinder teeth real quick. That will add a lot to the expense of keeping your machine running well.


----------



## teamtree

pdqdl said:


> I really don't want to comment on the relative merits of stump grinders and their ROI. There is a little flaw in your argument though. Their is a great deal more to consider than the hourly revenue vs the initial cost of the machine. Your reasoning has not taken into so many factors like cost of operating each machine and the useful life of each machine.
> 
> Others have pointed out that a stump grinder is a money pit; I am inclined to think that the operator, maintenance schedule, make and model are pretty important to what kind of use you will experience. I still have my little Rayco 1625 doing fine after 16 years, but I don't try to make a living at it, either.
> 
> So far, nobody has even mentioned soil types, and I can guarantee that someone grinding stumps in the flinty soils of southern Missouri will eat up grinder teeth real quick. That will add a lot to the expense of keeping your machine running well.


 pdqdl......you are right their is a flaw and I indicated as so in my post. Like so many other threads on this site.....one's statement of opinion is taken as fact and thus the criticizing begins. Again, I am just saying, in my experience and my opinion.....I am happy with my stump grinders and I believe them to be a big part of my business. I know for a fact, after merging my business with another, not everyone has the same experience. 

For me, I take the cost of the machine and double it and divide by the expected useful life of the machine (say 2000 hours) to come up with my cost per hour. Add operating costs, labor and overhead plus profit and I have what I charge per hour. This formula works for me.


----------



## tree MDS

Blah, blah, blah (no offense). All I know is that I've never heard that little voice inside (as with the other equipment I've purchased) that screams "oh, man, if I only had a 50k stump grinder to run into the dirt and rocks, I'd really be able to rake in the dough". Lol. Just saying.


----------



## teamtree

believe me....I would never be offended by something posted on this site (no offense).


----------



## luckydad

Nice day down by the river.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

teamtree said:


> pdqdl......you are right their is a flaw and I indicated as so in my post. Like so many other threads on this site.....one's statement of opinion is taken as fact and thus the criticizing begins. Again, I am just saying, in my experience and my opinion.....I am happy with my stump grinders and I believe them to be a big part of my business. I know for a fact, after merging my business with another, not everyone has the same experience.
> 
> For me, I take the cost of the machine and double it and divide by the expected useful life of the machine (say 2000 hours) to come up with my cost per hour. Add operating costs, labor and overhead plus profit and I have what I charge per hour. This formula works for me.



Well...I failed to read that into your post. I wasn't criticizing so much as continuing the dialog. I think that a conversation about how to price out equipment is in order here. I kinda like your simple method of pricing a machine out. I haven't come across the "double the price" method, but that probably comes close to repairs, downtime, etc.

BTW: there is a reason that I have not sunk a lot of money into a bigger, better stump grinder. Mostly because I have not yet figured out if it is worth the trouble.


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm cutting stumps in sandy loam soil , most of the time the only time I hit stone it was put there for landscaping , ie large landscape stone . I would imagine harder soil or marl would be much harder on a cutter , most guys here do the entire deal tree and stump . When I worked in PA the soil was red shale , even machines like the irrigation pipe pullers were getting torn up all different game , but then I would suppose you price accordingly here it's about 3.00 an inch . I just price it in with the tree .


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> Nice day down by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a nice looking tractor (was checking it out in another pic). How many HP? What's that on the back?


----------



## pdqdl

Looks like a box blade to me. 6' Land Pride, I would guess. Probably about a 30hp Kubota tractor?

I'm guessing you drive that tractor around a lot, or those tires have had a rough life grading gravel & such. Your tires look a lot like mine: not much tread left. I don't worry about it. They do less turf damage when the lugs are worn off.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Looks like a box blade to me. 6' Land Pride, I would guess. Probably about a 30hp Kubota tractor?
> 
> I'm guessing you drive that tractor around a lot, or those tires have had a rough life grading gravel & such. Your tires look a lot like mine: not much tread left. I don't worry about it. They do less turf damage when the lugs are worn off.



Can't see all that on my phone. I would've guessed that tractor to be in the 40 HP plus range (from the other pic I saw). 30 is too small for tree work IMO. What does a box blade do (why Google it when I have you around. Lol)? I hear you on the tires, mine are worn down too, def helps with lawn damage. I dread the day I have to replace them for just that reason.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Can't see all that on my phone. I would've guessed that tractor to be in the 40 HP plus range (from the other pic I saw). 30 is too small for tree work IMO. What does a box blade do (why Google it when I have you around. Lol)? I hear you on the tires, mine are worn down too, def helps with lawn damage. I dread the day I have to replace them for just that reason.


You can get caps pretty cheap


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You can get caps pretty cheap



Interesting. I didn't realize you could recap tractor tires? The point was the treads are what screw up lawns when new (like brain guy mentioned). When I got my tractor, I priced out new agricultural tires (the aggressive ones, like farm tractors have), but someone pointed out that they would torture lawns, so I didn't bother. I think they said $1100 or so for those. Not too terrible. The in between ones are called R4's or something like that. That's what I have.. perfect when worn.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea There's a website where my dad buys backhoe tires , I think it's called agritire they sell all different treads styles and they ware delivered . I run caps on my bobcat and you can choose a style and if you send the old ones back they charge less . Throw back on the pallet and they come back and grab em


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I dunno but I know I gotta dry out a little bit. I suppose I can't live like this much longer and of course there is the risk of long term effects. But it sure is fun racing around the countryside all liquored up capping rounds out the window with my post traumatic uncle in law at 2 am... and it pays well enough. My wife is starting to get PISSED and I guess I should start my YMCA regimen health kick before I have a heart attack or need bail money.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And I started plowing my neighborhood's roads because the township seems to have stopped. I am not going to even ask for the 50 bucks they were offering though I might stop by to let them know I was doing it but its right next to the police station.


----------



## teamtree

I went from a 34 hp to a 45 hp tractor. I miss the smaller tractor but the new has a grapple attachment and I absolutely love having that on the machine. I can now pick up larger logs. I don't know how many nice white oaks I cut in half because my 34 hp would not pick up an 25" 8' White Oak log.


----------



## teamtree

I went from a 34 hp to a 45 hp tractor. I miss the smaller tractor but the new has a grapple attachment and I absolutely love having that on the machine. I can now pick up larger logs. I don't know how many nice white oaks I cut in half because my 34 hp would not pick up an 25" 8' White Oak log. 


pdqdl said:


> Well...I failed to read that into your post. I wasn't criticizing so much as continuing the dialog. I think that a conversation about how to price out equipment is in order here. I kinda like your simple method of pricing a machine out. I haven't come across the "double the price" method, but that probably comes close to repairs, downtime, etc.
> 
> BTW: there is a reason that I have not sunk a lot of money into a bigger, better stump grinder. Mostly because I have not yet figured out if it is worth the trouble.


Well, if anybody figures it out....I will be glad to listen. I used to try to figure everything out to the penny and usually lost money. Now I try to put a little pad in my formula so I am covered. There is a huge difference in pricing and costing.....


----------



## treeclimber101

My bobcat is half the size and would prolly out pick most tractors that can be loaded and pulled with a 1 ton , and while your tractor is falling on its face with tires that are about ready to blow off there rims I am spinning around running circles like a diesel powered pixie ! Just saying


----------



## treeclimber101

My bobcat is half the size and would prolly out pick most tractors that can be loaded and pulled with a 1 ton , and while your tractor is falling on its face with tires that are about ready to blow off there rims I am spinning around running circles like a diesel powered pixie ! Just saying


----------



## treeclimber101

My bobcat is half the size and would prolly out pick most tractors that can be loaded and pulled with a 1 ton , and while your tractor is falling on its face with tires that are about ready to blow off there rims I am spinning around running circles like a diesel powered pixie ! Just saying


----------



## treeclimber101

WTF Scott I sure as **** didn't post that 5xs can you keep the one where the chipper is eating me !


----------



## teamtree

treeclimber101 said:


> My bobcat is half the size and would prolly out pick most tractors that can be loaded and pulled with a 1 ton , and while your tractor is falling on its face with tires that are about ready to blow off there rims I am spinning around running circles like a diesel powered pixie ! Just saying


So what is your point? 

If I assume correctly, your mighty little bobcat is the only way to go.....I think I understand...oh yeah....I have one....it is called a mini.....lol


----------



## treeclimber101

I gots a mini too , and when I need to I ick that little bastard up and put it over the fence to forward tractors are like a ugly chick with a great body "almost" awesome but not quite


----------



## teamtree

nothing wrong with an ugly chick with a great body......it is all in the performance....lol

I will take your word on the bobcat.....never owned one......rented them a time or two and did not see where they were better than my tractor, for me. I do not disagree they will outlift a tractor.


----------



## teamtree

nothing wrong with an ugly chick with a great body......it is all in the performance....lol

I will take your word on the bobcat.....never owned one......rented them a time or two and did not see where they were better than my tractor, for me. I do not disagree they will outlift a tractor.


----------



## mckeetree

I like the articulated loaders. That's all we have ever used. All a bobcat is good for around here is to get your ass run off for messing up the yard.


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> That's a nice looking tractor (was checking it out in another pic). How many HP? What's that on the back?


It's a 7040 Kubota 75 hp, it has a box blade on the back with a hydro top link and a hydro tilt on one







side for cutting swells. The tractor works out very well for us, and the worn out front tires do less damage on the turf. That being said I would like to have a Bobcat A300-A770 all wheel steer unit one day with turf tires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

teamtree said:


> I went from a 34 hp to a 45 hp tractor. I miss the smaller tractor but the new has a grapple attachment and I absolutely love having that on the machine. I can now pick up larger logs. I don't know how many nice white oaks I cut in half because my 34 hp would not pick up an 25" 8' White Oak log.



That must be one more BAD tractor. I have a 99hp John Deere, and it can't pick up diddly. It has trouble picking up a full scoop of dirt.


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> It's a 7040 Kubota 75 hp, it has a box blade on the back with a hydro top link and a hydro tilt on one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side for cutting swells. The tractor works out very well for us, and the worn out front tires do less damage on the turf. That being said I would like to have a Bobcat A300-A770 all wheel steer unit one day with turf tires.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta get one of those winches like that dickhead from Connecticut has , they are awesome !


----------



## teamtree

nothing wrong with an ugly chick with a great body......it is all in the performance....lol

I will take your word on the bobcat.....never owned one......rented them a time or two and did not see where they were better than my tractor, for me. I do not disagree they will outlift a tractor.


----------



## pdqdl

teamtree said:


> I went from a 34 hp to a 45 hp tractor. I miss the smaller tractor but the new has a grapple attachment and I absolutely love having that on the machine. I can now pick up larger logs. I don't know how many nice white oaks I cut in half because my 34 hp would not pick up an 25" 8' White Oak log.



That must be one more BAD tractor. I have a 99hp John Deere, and it can't pick up diddly. It has trouble picking up a full scoop of dirt.]


----------



## teamtree

pdqdl said:


> That must be one more BAD tractor. I have a 99hp John Deere, and it can't pick up diddly. It has trouble picking up a full scoop of dirt.


I think it is a real workhorse.....


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> You gotta get one of those winches like that dickhead from Connecticut has , they are awesome !


I'll have 2 pass on the winch, we just go ahead and pic the stuff up and carry it out hahaha !!  
No really I know a winch would workout great in some places.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

teamtree said:


> nothing wrong with an ugly chick with a great body......it is all in the performance....lol
> 
> I will take your word on the bobcat.....never owned one......rented them a time or two and did not see where they were better than my tractor, for me. I do not disagree they will outlift a tractor.


If you are looking for small and compact they are awesome , if your looking for versatility then they aren't for you , mostly they serve as mules to move material quickly .


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> You gotta get one of those winches like that dickhead from Connecticut has , they are awesome !


I'll have 2 pass on the winch, we just go ahead and pic the stuff up and carry it out hahaha !!  
No really I know a winch would workout great in some places.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> I'll have 2 pass on the winch, we just go ahead and pic the stuff up and carry it out hahaha !!
> No really I know a winch would workout great in some places.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was cutting trees down in a catch basin and Paul was sending down the cable and forwarding trees 60/70 ft down where the tractor can't go , they are super and freaking nasty as hell .


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> My bobcat is half the size and would prolly out pick most tractors that can be loaded and pulled with a 1 ton , and while your tractor is falling on its face with tires that are about ready to blow off there rims I am spinning around running circles like a diesel powered pixie ! Just saying



Yep. My bobcat loader is way stronger than the tractor that weighs 3,000lbs more. But it can never push or pull as big a load, and it has no PTO to mount attachments to. The tractor works on both ends, and you don't have to worry about rolling it over backwards if you drive up a steep hill.

Every machine is the best you can own...if you are doing exactly what it was made for. Every machine sucks if you are trying to do things it was not made to do.


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> ...That being said I would like to have a Bobcat A300-A770 all wheel steer unit one day with turf tires.



Yep. That is what I got. A300, turf tires and all.

When it comes to recovering big logs from back yards, it cannot be beat. It is also hell on wheels in snow removal. There isn't any other skid steer that can touch it for traction in slippery areas. I have been stuck any number of times in skid steer mode, it is just the same as an S300. Usually all you have to do is switch it to 4-wheel steer, and it drives out without any further problems.

We did a tree removal one time for another tree service; the whole job was saved by this machine. We drove back and forth across a newly seeded yard, picking logs off an 8' tall terrace and backing out to load on our truck. No torn up yard, no ruts, no problems!


----------



## mckeetree

I remember back in the early 80's I was working for Park Cities Tree Service in Dallas and they had this old Ford tractor with a front end loader on it...I think it was an 8N. Hell it could have been a 9N to long ago to remember. Anyway that damn thing about killed me three or four times. It would flip at the drop of a hat.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I remember back in the early 80's I was working for Park Cities Tree Service in Dallas and they had this old Ford tractor with a front end loader on it...I think it was an 8N. Hell it could have been a 9N to long ago to remember. Anyway that damn thing about killed me three or four times. It would flip at the drop of a hat.


Yea like it would seem as if it was going head first and always flip to the drivers side , we have a ford tractor 4x4 at the shop that has been on side at least 4xs , they were horrible .


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> I'll have 2 pass on the winch, we just go ahead and pic the stuff up and carry it out hahaha !!
> No really I know a winch would workout great in some places.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was using my A300 to take out a huge dead silver maple once in a rather crowded back yard. The tree was just downhill from a 4' terrace wall that we could not traverse in any way, and it was too dead to climb safely. We took out a fence section, drove a towable manlift in to cut the tree down. Then we took our capstan rope winch, rigged it with some pulleys onto our grapple, and winched logs up the hill, right up in the air into our grapple, which then toted the logs away.

Someday, I'll get a hydraulic winch and permanently mount it to my grapple. That works so slick for places you cannot drive to.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did a small land clear job today in Mohnton, Pa. Day was going good until I broke one of the root grapple tines bolts which let the cylinder twist and over extend which broke the cylinder bolts and blew fluid out the side. Figured I would just grab a grapple at a rental.place and finish. Nobody had one for rent. Ran a hour to the hydraulic shop and got fixxed back up. Got the job done and let the job with a nice sunset.






Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

pdqdl said:


> Yep. That is what I got. A300, turf tires and all.
> 
> When it comes to recovering big logs from back yards, it cannot be beat. It is also hell on wheels in snow removal. There isn't any other skid steer that can touch it for traction in slippery areas. I have been stuck any number of times in skid steer mode, it is just the same as an S300. Usually all you have to do is switch it to 4-wheel steer, and it drives out without any further problems.
> 
> We did a tree removal one time for another tree service; the whole job was saved by this machine. We drove back and forth across a newly seeded yard, picking logs off an 8' tall terrace and backing out to load on our truck. No torn up yard, no ruts, no problems!


Did you purchase that machine new, what year is it and how many hrs do you have on it ?? Oh and pics of it plz sir ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

What's the deal here? One of my post just keeps popping back up and other folks seem to be multi-posting.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Uncle Buck is the multi-poster


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## KenJax Tree

Uncle Buck is the multi-poster


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## luckydad

Sorry for that I was on tapatalk when that happened.


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> Did you purchase that machine new, what year is it and how many hrs do you have on it ?? Oh and pics of it plz sir ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



2007, bought it new for about $54K with a combo bucket & root grapple. I think it is getting close to 3000hrs on it.

No major repairs yet, although we had to replace an electric joystick for about $700...in parts.  

I have virtually no problems with anything but the electronics so far, and it has been pretty reliable. When they cause problems, you are hosed. It's call the dealer time, 'cause you sure cannot work on it yourself.

If I could figure out how to post my own pictures here, I would. I can put up a link, but I haven't been able to post a picture of my own since they got the new system. The AS system does not seem to have any upload feature anymore; probably to prevent viruses and other nasty stuff.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h3nkt92zubrg4rh/uGJBzjZgz_

Try that link. You should see plenty of pics...if the link works. Notice the nearly complete absence of tire tracks in the spruce stump removal.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Uh ok WTF?


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> What's the deal here? One of my post just keeps popping back up and other folks seem to be multi-posting.



The AS website seems to be running abysmally slow. I have gone to making a post, then closing that page and reloading.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Uncle Buck is the multi-poster
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


I'm a multi post liked too


----------



## luckydad

pdqdl said:


> The AS website seems to be running abysmally slow. I have gone to making a post, then closing that page and reloading.



The A300 only weighs like 8500 lbs yes ??


----------



## treeman75

Another beautiful Fn day!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 330600
> Another beautiful Fn day!


Gotta love that high idle feature with the cruise control. I use mine alot especially when I am jump starting a piece of equipment. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Little snow in AL !




cant hardly see it that's how little it is ! Lol. Thank goodness !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That's a huge brush pile

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 330600
A


2treeornot2tree said:


> Gotta love that high idle feature with the cruise control. I use mine alot especially when I am jump starting a piece of equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Not sure if mine has it. Im sitting here in park and pushup on the lever to accel but it dont do nothing. How does it work?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You turn on your cruise control. Hit the set button. It should go to high idle. You use the the buttons just like you would when driving to adjust your speed to adjust the idle rpm

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

Ok i got it goes upto 1500rpms. Nice to know. I think there is other chit on it that i dont know how to work too.


----------



## treeman75

When im sitting in park it seems like it idles up alot. Is that normal and why does it do it?


----------



## treeman75

I have to go look at a boxelder removal


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> When im sitting in park it seems like it idles up alot. Is that normal and why does it do it?


It's normal when it's cold out.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

This is the whole pile.







and part of the back side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> The A300 only weighs like 8500 lbs yes ??



Maybe...if you suck all the oil and fuel out, and remove the attachments. I think it tips the scale at more like 9200, ready to work with my grapple on it.

Yes, it is a bit heavy. When I bought it, I made sure I had the "floatation" tires to help reduce the compaction. They really aren't that much wider, though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> This is the whole pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and part of the back side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you do with all that? Do you bring in a tub grinder?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

Ok. So that is what, two truckloads from that behemoth truck of yours?


----------



## luckydad

We burn all our chunk wood so it's not so time consuming on the tub grinder when it comes to grind. We also burn the brush in winter time and pile in the summer when it's to dry to burn. That's a couple summers worth, and we dump in various other places during the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

We burn all our chunk wood so it's not so time consuming on the tub grinder when it comes to grind. We also burn the brush in winter time and pile in the summer when it's to dry to burn. That's a couple summers worth, and we dump in various other places during the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> The A300 only weighs like 8500 lbs yes ??



Maybe...if you suck all the oil and fuel out, and remove the attachments. I think it tips the scale at more like 9200, ready to work with my grapple on it.

Yes, it is a bit heavy. When I bought it, I made sure I had the "floatation" tires to help reduce the compaction. They really aren't that much wider, though.


----------



## ducaticorse

First day out with the TX25 WT. Quite an impressive machine. We took down and stacked several 18" plus trees today, it made an ENORMOUS difference in productivity. Slight learning curve, and some moderate attack or turret's syndrome, but all in all I'm very pleased with the addition.


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> This is the whole pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and part of the back side.
> 
> Pic don't do that pile justice. Its gotta be 20 FT high. I bet there are bears living in there....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Hey Ducati tell me about the crane your getting ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

25T has a 28T chart, 92ft main boom 28-54 jib on a 1992 L8000 Ford 8spd Road Ranger interlock axels.

1992 truck 1996 boom

It wont be the end all be all, but it will be invaluable on jobs we would normally take a day with bucket access, save a lot of dynamic rigging, and also the huge trunked trees we seem to be getting called out on ALL THE TIME now.


----------



## treeman75

Now I cant figure out how to post pics from my phone.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Now I cant figure out how to post pics from my phone.


Like this



that's me on the crapper !


----------



## luckydad

T M I !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> T M I !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

Today .... I spent most of the day hanging out with my brother at the nursery , we had big plans of splitting 4 cord of wood it's turns out we drank more coffee and wandered through the woods most of the day ! I would like to think that it was productive bit id be lying to myself this is his place as you can see there are plenty of places to wonder too


----------



## luckydad

It was productive, you will look back one day and be thankful you spent that time with him.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> It was productive, you will look back one day and be thankful you spent that time with him..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He called me this morning and said man come down and help me my saw won't start I said buddy , got there he said hey buddy help me run through this pile we'll be done by lunch I said hey buddy is the creek frozen he said no and I got a awesome pile of logs to show you , well that was it next thing I knew we were a half mile away wondering around happy as clams ! LOL I am easily distracted


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> He called me this morning and said man come down and help me my saw won't start I said buddy , got there he said hey buddy help me run through this pile we'll be done by lunch I said hey buddy is the creek frozen he said no and I got a awesome pile of logs to show you , well that was it next thing I knew we were a half mile away wondering around happy as clams ! LOL I am easily distracted


Me too !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's me on the crapper !


LOL. Ya like that


----------



## treeman75

I cant figure it out. There is no place for me to post a pic after I choose a file and upload it.


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Me too !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's fun right ? I took my son and the dogs to the dog park . We walked right past it and walked into the woods we walked so far it was closer to walk home so we did we walked in the front door my wife said wow you must of had fun the dogs look tired I said yup and then my son said can you drive us back to the dog park to get the truck ? My wife said you walked home ? We were yea we weren't gonna walk all the way back to the truck ! To this day she is confused !


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I cant figure it out. There is no place for me to post a pic after I choose a file and upload it.


Huh you post it right on the post response ! Why don't you just cut and paste the pictures ? I am on iPhone so I don't what ya got .


----------



## treeman75

I have a samsung galaxy 3.


----------



## treeman75

Since they started working on the site this morning how i posted pics is different.


----------



## Reg

Tomorrow and the day after we have two big grand firs to remove....particularly unfriendly looking, these two. Cold, wet and dark, its gonna have a grim feeling about it....being up there that is. Roll on summer.​


----------



## treeman75

Pic


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> Did you purchase that machine new, what year is it and how many hrs do you have on it ?? Oh and pics of it plz sir ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ahh...I finally figured out how to post pics. Drag and drop! Who'da thunk it?

Notice the absence of tire ruts in the last pic. That machine had been ripping out roots and carrying them over to the pile on the right. No rips or tears in the turf, not even any tracks.


----------



## treeman75

Pic


----------



## jefflovstrom

What a beautiful day,,70,s ,, Lost another 200T to the ghost. Only got about less than a dozen left. Look's like I need to think about replacement option's.
Gonna start a thread in a minute or two. When I do, I would appreciate that only serious, not so serious, and jokes, only to respond. 
Thank you in advance.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 330779
> Pic


Here is the boxelder I looked at today. The tree is across the river in S sioux city ne and the city pays half of the cost on removals that are on the parking so they need two bids. Its a nice easy tree with only a mailbox to worry about and sidewalk and I can have it done in a hour or so with no stump grinding.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Reg said:


> Tomorrow and the day after we have two big grand firs to remove....particularly unfriendly looking, these two. Cold, wet and dark, its gonna have a grim feeling about it....being up there that is. Roll on summer.​


Take some pix of the trees if you can.


----------



## OLD OAK

treeman75 said:


> Here is the boxelder I looked at today. The tree is across the river in S sioux city ne and the city pays half of the cost on removals that are on the parking so they need two bids. Its a nice easy tree with only a mailbox to worry about and sidewalk and I can have it done in a hour or so with no stump grinding.[/quote


When i saw the picture the first thing i thought is need to pull the mailbox or it will get smashed.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> First day out with the TX25 WT. Quite an impressive machine. We took down and stacked several 18" plus trees today, it made an ENORMOUS difference in productivity. Slight learning curve, and some moderate attack or turret's syndrome, but all in all I'm very pleased with the addition.


You will never leave home without it


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> What a beautiful day,,70,s ,, Lost another 200T to the ghost. Only got about less than a dozen left. Look's like I need to think about replacement option's.
> Gonna start a thread in a minute or two. When I do, I would appreciate that only serious, not so serious, and jokes, only to respond.
> Thank you in advance.
> Jeff


Jeffers, you guys ever rebuild yours with new cylinders and pistons? I've been doing that the last few years. Brought 4 back to life and they run like new for a quarter of the cost of a new one. Or did you mean a ghost walked away with it?


----------



## pdqdl

I think he was referring to the ghost of the employee that took it or lost it. Don't you remember what happened to the poor SOB that lost the lynch pin? I imagine that losing a 200T comes with a considerably higher penalty.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

pdqdl said:


> Ahh...I finally figured out how to post pics. Drag and drop! Who'da thunk it?
> 
> Notice the absence of tire ruts in the last pic. That machine had been ripping out roots and carrying them over to the pile on the right. No rips or tears in the turf, not even any tracks.


Wouldn't it have been easier and faster to grind those stumps

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> Jeffers, you guys ever rebuild yours with new cylinders and pistons? I've been doing that the last few years. Brought 4 back to life and they run like new for a quarter of the cost of a new one. Or did you mean a ghost walked away with it?



Nah, it is a parts saw now.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had a axle break on my chip truck on the steep hill in front N of my house 1/2 loaded towing the chipper. Guy driving it jacked knifed it back it down the hill but everything seems OK except for the new paint job. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Man all these equipment problems you guys have makes me glad i just punch in and punch out, if something breaks i just say not my problem and go home.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sure wish that was the case on days like this. Should have the new axle by friday. My year sure isn't starting off the way I was hoping.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sure wish that was the case on days like this. Should have the new axle by friday. My year sure isn't starting off the way I was hoping.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Buck up soldier.... Nice looking truck. Id like one like that one day. My chip dump is an 89 F600. It has HD axels though, lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Buck up soldier.... Nice looking truck. Id like one like that one day. My chip dump is an 89 F600. It has HD axels though, lol.


For the right price you could have this one now. I will even throw in a new axle. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> For the right price you could have this one now. I will even throw in a new axle. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Too boku right now. Just bought that dingo and grapple. And have a big check to write for the 25T if it passes inspection next week.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Too boku right now. Just bought that dingo and grapple. And have a big check to write for the 25T if it passes inspection next week.


I know the feeling. Everything cost so.dam much and people think you should cut down there tree for $200.

I have a 18" morbark chipper and a 75' bucket and a grapple truck or trailer on my wish list. Someday. It's so hard being patient. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Too boku right now. Just bought that dingo and grapple. And have a big check to write for the 25T if it passes inspection next week.


I know the feeling. Everything cost so.dam much and people think you should cut down there tree for $200.

I have a 18" morbark chipper and a 75' bucket and a grapple truck or trailer on my wish list. Someday. It's so hard being patient. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I know the feeling. Everything cost so.dam much and people think you should cut down there tree for $200.
> 
> I have a 18" morbark chipper and a 75' bucket and a grapple truck or trailer on my wish list. Someday. It's so hard being patient. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


We have the same wish list my friend. Good thing about working where I do is the custy either pays the price, or the tree stands. No one does tree work in Boston for short money.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a axle break on my chip truck on the steep hill in front N of my house 1/2 loaded towing the chipper. Guy driving it jacked knifed it back it down the hill but everything seems OK except for the new paint job. View attachment 330920
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that man. Sucks. Sounds like the retard should have never even been behind the wheel.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Sucks. Sounds like the retard should have never even been behind the wheel.


He is actually a good guy. I am betting that it was damaged before but who knows. Is what it is.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Sucks. Sounds like the retard should have never even been behind the wheel.



Pretty hard to break an axle by simply driving a chip truck on a paved road unless its grossly overloaded. If he was dukes of hazard style for sure, but the picture didn't look like he was out mudding with it lol...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am guessing it was partially damaged from before. The guy that worked for me over last summer couldn't seem to start on even the slightest hill even after I showed him the trick of leaving the air break on till the clutch engages. **** happens. Can't be mad because it doesn't change anything. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> The guy that worked for me over last summer couldn't seem to start on even the slightest hill even after I showed him the trick of leaving the air break on till the clutch engages.






2treeornot2tree said:


> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Who's handing out CDL's to these guys. I learned to drive a truck when I was 16 in my Uncle's 1969 two stick one stack Mack with no shack on the back. I had that trick mastered before I hit 17.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am guessing it was partially damaged from before. The guy that worked for me over last summer couldn't seem to start on even the slightest hill even after I showed him the trick of leaving the air break on till the clutch engages. **** happens. Can't be mad because it doesn't change anything.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Whats the gvwr on the 4300? Its not CDL is it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's only a 25,999 lb rated truck. I rode with the guy over the summer and he drove it good but seemed like he could drive worth a **** when I wasn't riding with him. It is probably because he was off in la la land.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75




----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 330953
> View attachment 330954
> View attachment 330955


Just bought a dingo 425 WT and a BMG Used it on a decent size removal yesterday. Couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's only a 25,999 lb rated truck. I rode with the guy over the summer and he drove it good but seemed like he could drive worth a **** when I wasn't riding with him. It is probably because he was off in la la land.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Still to break an axel is some serious chite. You'd be wrong as 2 boys ****** in church running a 25.999 truck with a 7k chipper on the back of it without a CDL here in MA.


----------



## treeman75

I removed a pretty good sized locust tree that had a bad rotten crotch with a lead over the garage. The job was on a farm and all the brush went to the burn pile and wasnt able to get the log loader to it so we did old school.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Idk. I was always told you didn't need a Cdl if the trailer was under 10,000 lbs and the truck was under 26k

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Just bought a dingo 425 WT and a BMG Used it on a decent size removal yesterday. Couldn't be more thrilled.


It likes having 2 more guys on the job. Love mine.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## teamtree

Finally got everything running this morning in 2 degree weather......knock out a Silver Maple that had some severe rot and had been topped way too many times. Then pull right into the next customers yard with bucket and chipper in tow to knock out a small willow hanging over the house.....love frozen ground......then stopped by another customer's house to drop a Pin Oak and let it lay.....put a pull rope in and tied it to the stump grinder and laid it out......good to get some jobs done considering we did not work Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Just bought a dingo 425 WT and a BMG Used it on a decent size removal yesterday. Couldn't be more thrilled.


You are going to love it! When I first got mine I would of slept with it if I could of. The BMG works great it just takes a little time to get it down.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Does the bmg brand grapple rotate?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

We use the bollard on the BMG alot instead of the portawrap. We have used it on some big wood too and wondered if the mini was going to end up in the tree!


----------



## teamtree

mckeetree said:


> Who's handing out CDL's to these guys. I learned to drive a truck when I was 16 in my Uncle's 1969 two stick one stack Mack with no shack on the back. I had that trick mastered before I hit 17.


LOL.....try pulling houseboats out of the lake in the fall of the year.....learned how to drive an old semi (old Mack I believe) before I could drive a car....I had no clue and boss tells me to get in a drive.....


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Does the bmg brand grapple rotate?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


It does not mechanically, and honestly doesn't need to. It does manually though. I would suspect with a mechanical rotator, it would hobble the unit clearance and weight wise.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Does the bmg brand grapple rotate?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Ya, it rotates.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Idk. I was always told you didn't need a Cdl if the trailer was under 10,000 lbs and the truck was under 26k
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



If your gross combo is over 26K you need a CDL B IF the trailer is under 10K IF its over 10K you need a CDL A. That's Federal. You can get your **** towed and a 5k fine.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I love my Ryans grapple. It has the electronic rotation. It's nice when you go to pickup a log and can just rotate the grapple to pick it up. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

In Michigan if the GVWR is 26001k or more and the trailer load is 10001 or less you need a class B if the trailer is 10001 or more you need a class A we all have a class A where i work.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## ducaticorse

KenJax Tree said:


> In Michigan if the GVWR is 26001k or more and the trailer load is 10001 or less you need a class B if the trailer is 10001 or more you need a class A we all have a class A where i work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


Fed law anything gross combo in excess of 26001 needs a CDL B or A depending on trailer weight.


----------



## ducaticorse

Ive seen an F550 pulling a mini x and trailer get smoked by DOT. 5k fine fawk you, pay me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am gonna try hard to find someone with a Cdl this year so they can drive either the bucket or chip truck.

Had a guy that was isa certified with a Cdl call about a job but he only wants to work a couple days a week and do nothing but treework. Unfortunately we do more then just tree work.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75




----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wander what fresh chipped hardwoods weigh per cubic yard. I think i am gonna weigh the truck full one of these days.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

I have some other good pics but it says they are too big.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wander what fresh chipped hardwoods weigh per cubic yard. I think i am gonna weigh the truck full one of these days.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


If youre asking because you want to know what your truck weighs full, it don't matter unless they put you on scales. It also doesn't matter what you have the truck registered for either. A ball buster DOT will run your VIN# to see what the factory rated that specific truck for, and start your punishment from there if you aren't kosher. Fines go up for being over registered weight, improperly licensed etc. The fines can get high enough to put a financially unprepared operator out of business.


----------



## teamtree

ducaticorse said:


> Ive seen an F550 pulling a mini x and trailer get smoked by DOT. 5k fine fawk you, pay me.


We have a chevy 3500 dump truck that has a gvwr of 16000 and it pulls a 12k trailer.....I am told by DOT we must have a Class A CDL to pull the trailer behind.

I am not sure of all the rules....I have heard so many things over the years. I have been told you can plate the trucks and trailers at a lower weight and then you just get hit for the wieght violation and not the CDL violation. 

Confused as hell.....try to stay in my pick up truck as much as I can.


----------



## KenJax Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wander what fresh chipped hardwoods weigh per cubic yard. I think i am gonna weigh the truck full one of these days.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



500-550lbs


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> If youre asking because you want to know what your truck weighs full, it don't matter unless they put you on scales. It also doesn't matter what you have the truck registered for either. A ball buster DOT will run your VIN# to see what the factory rated that specific truck for, and start your punishment from there if you aren't kosher. Fines go up for being over registered weight, improperly licensed etc. The fines can get high enough to put a financially unprepared operator out of business.


Yeah. I have all my trucks registered full weight rating. Why wouldn't you? I know my truck weighs just in over 16k empty. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

teamtree said:


> We have a chevy 3500 dump truck that has a gvwr of 16000 and it pulls a 12k trailer.....I am told by DOT we must have a Class A CDL to pull the trailer behind.
> 
> I am not sure of all the rules....I have heard so many things over the years. I have been told you can plate the trucks and trailers at a lower weight and then you just get hit for the wieght violation and not the CDL violation.
> 
> Confused as hell.....try to stay in my pick up truck as much as I can.


You need a class a Cdl for any trailers over 10,001 lbs. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> If youre asking because you want to know what your truck weighs full, it don't matter unless they put you on scales. It also doesn't matter what you have the truck registered for either. A ball buster DOT will run your VIN# to see what the factory rated that specific truck for, and start your punishment from there if you aren't kosher. Fines go up for being over registered weight, improperly licensed etc. The fines can get high enough to put a financially unprepared operator out of business.


This is why I don't use my 350 as much anymore. Three yards of chips in and I'm overweight. 
These days around my neck of the woods the state police are very, very aggressive in the truck division. They have been putting a lot of trucks and chippers out of service. 
The driver gets the bill and the owner gets a smaller one. A guy making 12 and hour will get a fine for 4 to 10 grand. 15 grand if he's talking on a cell.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

KenJax Tree said:


> 500-550lbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb


I would think they are lighter then that. Mulch weighs around 700 lbs a yard. If chips weigh around 500 lbs a yd then if I would fill my chip truck up that means I would be over weight by 4k lbs

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

teamtree said:


> We have a chevy 3500 dump truck that has a gvwr of 16000 and it pulls a 12k trailer.....I am told by DOT we must have a Class A CDL to pull the trailer behind.
> 
> I am not sure of all the rules....I have heard so many things over the years. I have been told you can plate the trucks and trailers at a lower weight and then you just get hit for the wieght violation and not the CDL violation.
> 
> Confused as hell.....try to stay in my pick up truck as much as I can.


Negative. They don't give a chit what you registered them for unless youre overweight on your load. In regard to the CDL, its all about what the VIN# comes back on. Whatever the factory GVWR is, is what the DOT goes by.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> You need a class a Cdl for any trailers over 10,001 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Negative. If your gross combo is under 26001K you do not need a CDL.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Negative. If your gross combo is under 26001K you do not need a CDL.


Not as per the CDL book I have. It says no matter what is toeing the trailer that if the trailer is over 10k you need a class a. I know this has been argued time and time again on here.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

This is in Michigan:
GROUP A• Any combination of vehicles with a gross combination weight rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or more,provided the gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of any towed vehicles is 10,001 pounds or more.A Group A designation will allow you to operate a Group B or Group C vehicle provided you have the required endorsement. 

GROUP B• Any single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 26,001 pounds or more, or, any such vehicletowing a vehicle with a GVWR of 10,000 pounds or less.A Group B designation will allow you to operate a Group C vehicle 



Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## teamtree

2treeornot2tree said:


> You need a class a Cdl for any trailers over 10,001 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk[/quote





2treeornot2tree said:


> You need a class a Cdl for any trailers over 10,001 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Really???.....I don't think (but may be wrong) you need it if you are under the 26,000.......I pull a 14k dump trailer with my 2500HD with 9k gvwr and never had any problems with DOT.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Not as per the CDL book I have. It says no matter what is toeing the trailer that if the trailer is over 10k you need a class a. I know this has been argued time and time again on here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


States may add to, but not take away from Fed guidelines. All I can say about that. In MA you can haul a 10K + trailer as long as the combo is under 26K


----------



## gorman

Class a is for towing over 10k. Many people go over a little bit and it is really up to the discretion of the cop. Some care, some don't.


----------



## mckeetree

KenJax Tree said:


> In Michigan if the GVWR is 26001k or more and the trailer load is 10001 or less you need a class B if the trailer is 10001 or more you need a class A we all have a class A where i work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autotune Carb



That's true. Under the new unified carrier laws it is all federal now anyway.


----------



## Reg

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Take some pix of the trees if you can.


'
We're all getting sick at home. This morning I'd decided I wasn't fit for work even. lay in bed, listening to sick wife compalining in the other room about how sick she is. Had a change of heart at that point....feeling like $hit, wet through, rigging out dirty grandfirs suddenly didnt seem so bad afterall 

.


----------



## treeclimber101

I won't run a saw until it's above 10* .... I just won't do it ! I won't start crap for 2 hours just to work !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's -1° F outside here right now

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Negative. If your gross combo is under 26001K you do not need a CDL.


but if the trailer is over 10001 you do.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> but if the trailer is over 10001 you do.



Feel free to argue with the feds if you like..

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=383.91&guidence=y&keyword=trailer weight


----------



## luckydad

Another beautiful day over looking the lake !!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Another beautiful day over looking the lake !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No snow Chris?


----------



## luckydad

All 1 1/2 melted away !!  thank goodness !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Feel free to argue with the feds if you like..
> 
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=383.91&guidence=y&keyword=trailer weight


not arguing with anybody. in ct. dot has cited many pulling over 10,000# trailers with less than 26001gvw towing vehicles.


----------



## ducaticorse

Well according to federal law, what CT DOT is doing is illegal.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> not arguing with anybody. in ct. dot has cited many pulling over 10,000# trailers with less than 26001gvw towing vehicles.


I have heard CT is a huge pain in the balls though. I wonder what would happen if you showed them the fahkin federal statutes they are improperly enforcing at ticket time? LOL.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> I have heard CT is a huge pain in the balls though. I wonder what would happen if you showed them the fahkin federal statutes they are improperly enforcing at ticket time? LOL.


They would probably give you a cavity search!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> Feel free to argue with the feds if you like..
> 
> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=383.91&guidence=y&keyword=trailer weight



Here is where they get you! Towing my 20K GVWR trailer with a 17k GVWR vehicle= ticket city! (if you don't have a Class A CDL, that is)

From the Federal rules: "(1) Combination vehicle (Group A)—Any combination of vehicles with a gross combination weight rating (GCWR) of 11,794 kilograms or more (26,001 pounds or more) provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 4,536 kilograms (10,000 pounds)."

Unless you pull your 10K+ trailer with a dinky GVWR truck, you are going to go over the 26,001 limit. Most "heavy" trailers come in at 12k or more GVWR, and most one ton pickups have a GVWR of around 13K. So...you could get away with it if you are careful. Go bigger and you pay.

I can assure you that Missouri wrote their law to specifically enable the cops to write tickets for 17k GVWR trucks towing a 10K+ trailer. When you get pulled over, you are not talking to the Feds, you are talking to the local DOT, and they are only enforcing the state laws. _Bastards_


----------



## tree MDS

**** those pigs!!! They'll never take me alive!!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

pdqdl said:


> From the link you provided: "
> * Question 1: * May a State expand a vehicle group to include vehicles that do not meet the Federal definition of the group?
> 
> _Guidance:_ Yes, if...
> 
> I can assure you that Missouri wrote their law to specifically enable the cops to write tickets for 17k GVWR trucks towing a 10K+ trailer. When you get pulled over, you are not talking to the Feds, you are talking to the local DOT, and they are only enforcing the state laws. _Bastards_



LOL, by your calculation, you'd be over CDL anyway!!! 17k + 10K trailer. 27K = CDL A

My point is that fed guidelines do not call for a CDL when pulling a 10K plus trailer if YOUR GROSS COMBO IS UNDER 26001.

ALSO expanding a the definition of a "group" leaves much to interpretation. To the point that I really don't even know what the fahk it actually means!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Had a axle break on my chip truck on the steep hill in front N of my house 1/2 loaded towing the chipper. Guy driving it jacked knifed it back it down the hill but everything seems OK except for the new paint job. View attachment 330920
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Jesus, man! There's a lawn service here that uses automatic Toyota Tacoma's and light duty trailers. Been in business forever and I'm sure he's raking it in. You sure you don't wanna rethink this whole tree thing, Jarrod?? It's liable to be the death of you man!!!


----------



## treecutterjr

Worked on this Hickory that up rooted and fell into another tree. Got it on the ground. Now I'm going to deliver a couple ricks. Clean it up later.

















Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Reg said:


> '
> We're all getting sick at home. This morning I'd decided I wasn't fit for work even. lay in bed, listening to sick wife compalining in the other room about how sick she is. Had a change of heart at that point....feeling like $hit, wet through, rigging out dirty grandfirs suddenly didnt seem so bad afterall View attachment 331021
> View attachment 331022
> .


I feel ya Reg, I'd prefer the sound of crashing tops and screaming saws over a complaining wife sick or not.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> **** those pigs!!! They'll never take me alive!!!!


But they did ................atleast 2xs !


----------



## Toddppm

So we got new like buttons, is that what was slowing the whole site down? Seems faster now????

Dropped 4 grand on salt today, hope I didn't jinx myself.


----------



## teamtree

Looks a bit tricky....nice work.





treecutterjr said:


> Worked on this Hickory that up rooted and fell into another tree. Got it on the ground. Now I'm going to deliver a couple ricks. Clean it up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


y


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Well according to federal law, what CT DOT is doing is illegal.


would it make any sense to argue with the inspector? remember the federal law allows states to ad to the law. interpret that any way you like. its just another source of revenue for the state.


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> I have heard CT is a huge pain in the balls though. I wonder what would happen if you showed them the fahkin federal statutes they are improperly enforcing at ticket time? LOL.


i am sure you would then be involved in an extensive inspection that would inevitively have you deadlined. you don't spit into the wind!


----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> LOL, by your calculation, you'd be over CDL anyway!!! 17k + 10K trailer. 27K = CDL A
> 
> My point is that fed guidelines do not call for a CDL when pulling a 10K plus trailer if YOUR GROSS COMBO IS UNDER 26001.
> 
> ALSO expanding a the definition of a "group" leaves much to interpretation. To the point that I really don't even know what the fahk it actually means!



Absolutely correct. A lot of guys think that because the towing vehicle is under CDL, then they can tow any trailer. There just aren't too many truck+ 10Ktrailer combinations that don't go over the 26K limit. I think that will be changing with time, though, 'cause this CDL stuff is a load of crap.

On the other hand, I can hook up to a 10k (but no more) Trailer with my 17K GVWR truck, and I won't need that Class A, even though it is over 26k GCWR. I will need a Class B, though.


----------



## pdqdl

dbl612 said:


> i am sure you would then be involved in an extensive inspection that would inevitively have you deadlined. you don't spit into the wind!



I have tracked the DOT goons in my town down and had these conversations with them. I just drive up to the lurkers and start asking friendly questions. They are generally pretty good guys when you seem interested in compliance. Not so much if you argue with them.


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> Absolutely correct. A lot of guys think that because the towing vehicle is under CDL, then they can tow any vehicle. There just aren't too many truck+ 10Ktrailer combinations that don't go over the 26K limit. I think that will be changing with time, though, 'cause this CDL stuff is a load of crap.



I know a guy that was pulling a 21,000 GVW trailer (3-7,000 Lb. axles) with a F250 8,600 GVW. That's 29,800 gross combination with an over 10,000 GVW trailer and requires class A CDL. He couldn't believe it when they got him. Like I said before all this is going to be federal guidelines starting day after tomorrow anyway...the medical card the whole deal freaking deal. There are still a lot of guys out there that don't know they have to have a passed CDL physical on file with their state by today.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mckeetree said:


> I know a guy that was pulling a 21,000 GVW trailer (3-7,000 Lb. axles) with a F250 8,600 GVW. That's 29,800 gross combination with an over 10,000 GVW trailer and requires class A CDL. He couldn't believe it when they got him. Like I said before all this is going to be federal guidelines starting day after tomorrow anyway...the medical card the whole deal freaking deal. There are still a lot of guys out there that don't know they have to have a passed CDL physical on file with their state by today.


Gotta get that physical every two years now too


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

When men were men and sheep were scared


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> But they did ................atleast 2xs !



I guess they did. Thanks for pointing that out. I'm still amazed that such a tough guy/tree guy/ bearded biker type as yourself has never been arrested for anything!!?? Lol. I'm thinking all beard and type and no bite, but I could be wrong. LOL.


----------



## capetrees

ducaticorse said:


> Negative. They don't give a chit what you registered them for unless youre overweight on your load. In regard to the CDL, its all about what the VIN# comes back on. Whatever the factory GVWR is, is what the DOT goes by.


 
Not so sure.
I had a truck that was a 10 wheel Mack, shortened the frame and it became a six wheel dump. GVW for the original vin# was 56K, 12 fronts and 44 rears. New rear axle was only 22.5K so total in reality was 34.5K. Thats how I registered it, 34K, and thats what I was cited as when I was stopped for being oveloaded by a couple tons. By the way your thinking, I wouldn't ever be overloaded if they went by the vin# GVW.

My understanding of all this is
class B if your 26001 lbs or over GVW truck without a trailer.
class A if your combination of truck and trailer combined GVWs is over 26001 lbs.

My 350 pickup, 10.6K GVW can drag a 12 K GVW bobcat trailer without either license. (in MA at least)


----------



## Zale

Skipped the last three pages of this thread due to the inane banter regarding CDL and towing. Heat wave is heading our way. Going to be in the 30s.


----------



## mckeetree

Zale said:


> Skipped the last three pages of this thread due to the inane banter regarding CDL and towing.



Really. Get your CDL.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Zale said:


> Skipped the last three pages of this thread due to the inane banter regarding CDL and towing. Heat wave is heading our way. Going to be in the 30s.


We could talk about welding again


----------



## since16

mckeetree said:


> I know a guy that was pulling a 21,000 GVW trailer (3-7,000 Lb. axles) with a F250 8,600 GVW. That's 29,800 gross combination with an over 10,000 GVW trailer and requires class A CDL. He couldn't believe it when they got him. Like I said before all this is going to be federal guidelines starting day after tomorrow anyway...the medical card the whole deal freaking deal. There are still a lot of guys out there that don't know they have to have a passed CDL physical on file with their state by today.


The cdl physical on file with the state by the deadline is not a joke. Last year I had my physical and card intime but didn't have it sent to the state. A cop ran my plates while stopped in traffic said I had revoked license. Pulled me over cited me for driving with out a license not even driving with a suspended license. Threatened to tow my truck. Took about half a day between DMV and court house to get cleared up.


----------



## capetrees

And lets not forget the hoisting license (hydraulics license). New regs in MA including mini skidsteers.


----------



## pdqdl

since16 said:


> The cdl physical on file with the state by the deadline is not a joke. Last year I had my physical and card intime but didn't have it sent to the state. ...



I got a notice from those idiots yesterday. I supposedly don't have a medical, so they sent me an ugly note. 

My medical is less than a year old. Just some other bureaucratic crap I have to lose time fixing.


----------



## Zale

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> We could talk about welding again



Good point.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

capetrees said:


> And lets not forget the hoisting license (hydraulics license). New regs in MA including mini skidsteers.


Your kidding right


----------



## capetrees

Nope. New regs require a license to operate a compact loader with a GVW under 10K. License 2D. That now includes a license for everyone running a Bobcat of similar machine. And we also will be required to take CEUs for each class of license we have. 2 hours per specific license, 4 hours of you have the A license in any catagory.

It's all about the revenue


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Holy chit that's lame


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What's this country coming to that you need a license to operate a bobcat?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Score 1 for the good guys. Yesterday, me and the boy where running back home after dropping off some firewood. We drive by this gagglephuck tree removal. I look and it is the ********** in that video from around here, then one where he drops the tree in the neighbors yard and tears everything up. Well it looks like he got busted. I think, but not sure, his bucket truck broke, with the boom up, next to HV. He is out with the HO and it looks like the HO is pissed. Then the cops come rolling up. The tree guy,as soon as he sees the cop pull up, jumps in his chevy truck and bails. Leaves everything there and gets the hell outa there! Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure. And the vid to refresh your memories.


----------



## tree MDS

Poor guy.. maybe he blew a hyd. line..


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> I got a notice from those idiots yesterday. I supposedly don't have a medical, so they sent me an ugly note.
> 
> My medical is less than a year old. Just some other bureaucratic crap I have to lose time fixing.



If your medical card is current all you have to do is file it with the state. Technically, as of today you have downgraded to a class C.


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> What's this country coming to that you need a license to operate a bobcat?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I know. But when you look at the way some guys operate bobcats or any type of loader you can't help but wonder could anything be done to stop them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I had to supply my medical card to the state last year or loss my Cdl license

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I had to supply my medical card to the state last year or loss my Cdl license
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Me too. Well, like I said, anybody that does not have a medical card on file with their state does not have a CDL as of today unless they are excepted and if you are actively operating a commercial vehicle there are VERY few exceptions. Furthermore, they don't have to reinstate your license and you have to take all the test all over again the whole nine yards. Texas has been saying for the last year and a half they don't intend to reinstate past the deadline. Whether they will or not is to be seen.


----------



## epicklein22

Easiest answer to all that CDL jive is to just get one. You don't have to take the test in a 53' for an A anyways. Bring your chip truck and a 10,001 trailer and rock it out. The motor carrier cops around here mostly aim for large dump trucks, log trucks and trucks that just look like crap. Weight tickets are their bread and butter since they bring in the most money. They don't bother tree guys much, so if you keep your log loads looking secure and the trucks nice, you probably wouldn't have much problems. 

I'd just play stupid if you do get pulled over and they might take it easy on you. I was pulled over twice this year in a dump truck overloaded. Seat belt ticket for one of them and a missing mudflap for the other. Was 5 ton over the one time and 3 the other time. I lucked out.


----------



## epicklein22

mckeetree said:


> Me too. Well, like I said, anybody that does not have a medical card on file with their state does not have a CDL as of today unless they are excepted and if you are actively operating a commercial vehicle there are VERY few exceptions. Furthermore, they don't have to reinstate you license and you have to take all the test all over again the whole nine yards. Texas has been saying for the last year and a half they don't intend to reinstate past the deadline. Whether they will or not is to be seen.



That went into effect a while ago right? I got pulled over twice in 2013 and I don't have a medical card on file with the state....they just checked to see if the date was current and handed it back to me.


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> If your medical card is current all you have to do is file it with the state. Technically, as of today you have downgraded to a class C.



No, according to the letter, I am downgraded to "don't get caught driving anything". 

You are mistaken (at least in Missouri) about the "downgraded to a class C" comment. Class C is for vehicles less than 26,001 GVR which are transporting 16 or more passengers or are placarded for Hazmat. 

Since class C still requires a medical card...Nope. Cannot do that either.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I guess they did. Thanks for pointing that out. I'm still amazed that such a tough guy/tree guy/ bearded biker type as yourself has never been arrested for anything!!?? Lol. I'm thinking all beard and type and no bite, but I could be wrong. LOL.


Or it could be I'm just smarter ten you , I don't why you'd assume that I would be a troublemaker anyway I don't really give off that heir anyway , I am more like a real nice guy who is a motorcycle enthusiast and my hobby is growing hair and cutting trees ! But as far as the criminal thing goes I'm a father now I can't act like a ******* when I am trying to be a good person. Sorry for teasing you ....


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

those should fill out nice . I can't believe people pay someone to do work like this


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 331314
> those should fill out nice . I can't believe people pay someone to do work like this


I won't do work like that. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> View attachment 331314
> those should fill out nice . I can't believe people pay someone to do work like this


That's to ward off would be pirates who have plans on looting the houses !


----------



## sgreanbeans

LOL, just watched them push over the log, had like 6 guys, just a back cut, no notch, all pushin is hard as they can. They all jump for joy once it is over,LMAO! Truck must not have been busted, I dunno, they used it to load the log into the trailer. Thing was tweaking in some cool ways. Has a materiel handler on it, but the thing is Ric A Teeee. Kept waiting for it too break, but.....they got it! Its fun too sit and watch them. 2 days for a 2 hour job!

Gotta go so the tax lady in a little bit. Please pray for me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Check this out. Guess they decided to keep the tree after they already cut the wedge. Looks like some kind of tar they used to seal the wound around the wedge.



Seen one of those monster portys today. Thing is huge.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, just watched them push over the log, had like 6 guys, just a back cut, no notch, all pushin is hard as they can. They all jump for joy once it is over,LMAO! Truck must not have been busted, I dunno, they used it to load the log into the trailer. Thing was tweaking in some cool ways. Has a materiel handler on it, but the thing is Ric A Teeee. Kept waiting for it too break, but.....they got it! Its fun too sit and watch them. 2 days for a 2 hour job!
> 
> Gotta go so the tax lady in a little bit. Please pray for me.


Why didn't you video it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Or it could be I'm just smarter ten you , I don't why you'd assume that I would be a troublemaker anyway I don't really give off that heir anyway , I am more like a real nice guy who is a motorcycle enthusiast and my hobby is growing hair and cutting trees ! But as far as the criminal thing goes I'm a father now I can't act like a ******* when I am trying to be a good person. Sorry for teasing you ....



Normally it wouldn't have bothered me, but I had a few in me at the time. Hey, someone has to keep it real. Otherwise, you'd all just ramble on incessantly like a bunch of dot fearing church marms. lol. Just saying


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Just cut down a little Norway Maple and it was loaded with these little killers


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Just cut down a little Norway Maple and it was loaded with these little killers View attachment 331333


Lunch. Yummy. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Normally it wouldn't have bothered me, but I had a few in me at the time. Hey, someone has to keep it real. Otherwise, you'd all just ramble on incessantly like a bunch of dot fearing church marms. lol. Just saying


It was poor taste it won't happen again


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Score 1 for the good guys. Yesterday, me and the boy where running back home after dropping off some firewood. We drive by this gagglephuck tree removal. I look and it is the ********** in that video from around here, then one where he drops the tree in the neighbors yard and tears everything up. Well it looks like he got busted. I think, but not sure, his bucket truck broke, with the boom up, next to HV. He is out with the HO and it looks like the HO is pissed. Then the cops come rolling up. The tree guy,as soon as he sees the cop pull up, jumps in his chevy truck and bails. Leaves everything there and gets the hell outa there! Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure. And the vid to refresh your memories.
> 
> 
> View attachment 331272
> View attachment 331273
> View attachment 331274
> View attachment 331275





That is totally unsafe. They need at least two half hitches on that rope to keep the tool boxes secured.


----------



## ducaticorse

capetrees said:


> Not so sure.
> I had a truck that was a 10 wheel Mack, shortened the frame and it became a six wheel dump. GVW for the original vin# was 56K, 12 fronts and 44 rears. New rear axle was only 22.5K so total in reality was 34.5K. Thats how I registered it, 34K, and thats what I was cited as when I was stopped for being oveloaded by a couple tons. By the way your thinking, I wouldn't ever be overloaded if they went by the vin# GVW.
> 
> My understanding of all this is
> class B if your 26001 lbs or over GVW truck without a trailer.
> class A if your combination of truck and trailer combined GVWs is over 26001 lbs.
> 
> My 350 pickup, 10.6K GVW can drag a 12 K GVW bobcat trailer without either license. (in MA at least)



Nope.

First, you were cited over weight not because of your VIN# but because you were over what your truck was registered for/HOW MANY DOLLARS YOU PAID THE STATE $20 per 1000lb. IF you registered that truck at 54K like the VIN would read out as, you wouldn't have been overweight, and you would still be within the weight rating of the truck = no fine. In this case its all about paying the proper registration fees. When I am talking VIN# DOT uses that to establish if a CDL is needed or not. In this case it's all about the proper licensing. See the difference?

Class B is anything over 26001 and you can also pull a trailer up to 9999lb.
Class A is anything over 26001 and you can pull a trailer over 10000lb

And yes, you are right about the pick up.


----------



## pdqdl

You are off by 1 pound! 

There are 5 ways to get an overweight ticket.

Exceed registration weight
Exceed weight per axle
Exceed weight per tire
Exceed weight permitted for entire vehicle
Exceed the "bridge law", which calculates how much weight you have in how long a vehicle. Contrary to what you might think, this rule has nothing to do with the posted weights permitted on a bridge.
Some folks would include #6, which would be to exceed the permitted weight on a road or bridge. I'm not sure, but I think that is a whole different class of ticket. They might even make a moving violation out of that, but I never got ticketed in that way to find out.


----------



## mckeetree

epicklein22 said:


> That went into effect a while ago right? I got pulled over twice in 2013 and I don't have a medical card on file with the state....they just checked to see if the date was current and handed it back to me.



Yeah, it went into effect a good while ago but will not be universally enforced until...NOW. You were still good showing a medical card until today. Now, you don't even have to carry one in the truck. I asked a hiway patrolman today that works I20 about that. He said "You can carry anything you want in there I suppose but now we don't even want to see the card. It wouldn't do any good anyway. We check that straight off your license and aren't even allowed to ask for a card. All that has been filed with the state...or should have been."


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> No, according to the letter, I am downgraded to "don't get caught driving anything".
> 
> You are mistaken (at least in Missouri) about the "downgraded to a class C" comment. Class C is for vehicles less than 26,001 GVR which are transporting 16 or more passengers or are placarded for Hazmat.
> 
> Since class C still requires a medical card...Nope. Cannot do that either.



Well, downgraded to just a plain operator's license then.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> It was poor taste it won't happen again



LOL!!!!!! 
Jeff


----------



## epicklein22

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, it went into effect a good while ago but will not be universally enforced until...NOW. You were still good showing a medical card until today. Now, you don't even have to carry one in the truck. I asked a hiway patrolman today that works I20 about that. He said "You can carry anything you want in there I suppose but now we don't even want to see the card. It wouldn't do any good anyway. We check that straight off your license and aren't even allowed to ask for a card. All that has been filed with the state...or should have been."



Alright, time to get a real medical card then. The fake worked well.....

Ohio doesn't allow a lot of weight compared to other states. I drive a 6 axle dump truck while not doing tree work and it's only legal with 20/21 ton. Guys in PA and WV can carry that much in a tri-axle. Since we are paid on a percentage of what the truck makes, I'm always overloaded if I want to make any real money, usually hauling around 25 ton. It's crazy how alert you are to DOT when driving a dump truck. When doing tree work, I'm not worried one bit about being pulled over for anything really, such as overweight, "no truck" roads, insecure loads, etc. Lots of hacks in landscaping and tree work running around with non-commercial plates and such.


----------



## epicklein22

sgreanbeans said:


> Score 1 for the good guys. Yesterday, me and the boy where running back home after dropping off some firewood. We drive by this gagglephuck tree removal. I look and it is the ********** in that video from around here, then one where he drops the tree in the neighbors yard and tears everything up. Well it looks like he got busted. I think, but not sure, his bucket truck broke, with the boom up, next to HV. He is out with the HO and it looks like the HO is pissed. Then the cops come rolling up. The tree guy,as soon as he sees the cop pull up, jumps in his chevy truck and bails. Leaves everything there and gets the hell outa there! Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure. And the vid to refresh your memories.
> 
> 
> View attachment 331272
> View attachment 331273
> View attachment 331274
> View attachment 331275




Doesn't it suck to think we have to "compete" with such outfits/hacks. Everyone has somebody like that running around causing bad PR for tree guys. We are just grouped together as a whole by some people and it really pisses me off. Educating the client can be a pain, but the ones that understand it are the ones I want as a client. I really believe in trying to find customers that care more about just price. Fighting with guys to be the lowest priced will be a dead end in the long run.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Why didn't you video it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I did, trying to zoom it up so it is easy to see.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the new axle for my truck yesterday. Almost $400 and then another $200 for synthetic gear oil for the rear end. Mine is pretty black. They said it's not supposed to be dark.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got the new axle for my truck yesterday. Almost $400 and then another $200 for synthetic gear oil for the rear end. Mine is pretty black. They said it's not supposed to be dark.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Did u get the mystic synthetic gear oil, it's suppose to be one of the best ??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Idk. The truck shop said this is what i need. I sad ok.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

luckydad said:


> Did u get the mystic synthetic gear oil, it's suppose to be one of the best ??


I've been using Lucas synthetic for years and no issues


----------



## luckydad

Lucas makes some very good products. I think they now have a synthetic motor oil out on the market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

$400 for a new axle or diff? Sounds like a good deal for a diff.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Score 1 for the good guys. Yesterday, me and the boy where running back home after dropping off some firewood. We drive by this gagglephuck tree removal. I look and it is the ********** in that video from around here, then one where he drops the tree in the neighbors yard and tears everything up. Well it looks like he got busted. I think, but not sure, his bucket truck broke, with the boom up, next to HV. He is out with the HO and it looks like the HO is pissed. Then the cops come rolling up. The tree guy,as soon as he sees the cop pull up, jumps in his chevy truck and bails. Leaves everything there and gets the hell outa there! Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure. And the vid to refresh your memories.
> 
> 
> View attachment 331272
> View attachment 331273
> View attachment 331274
> View attachment 331275



I love that video , with that old hag squawking at them , Winston .... Winston my mom isn't happy Winston , I am calling the cops ! At that point I woulda adjusting my notch and if I am gonna smash landscape then she's gonna get a good shot of that top !


----------



## mckeetree

epicklein22 said:


> Doesn't it suck to think we have to "compete" with such outfits/hacks. Everyone has somebody like that running around causing bad PR for tree guys.



It sucks big time but the problem is there are more and more of these morons around. We have a new outfit around my neck of the woods that I just found out about last week. I spotted them in an old POS cable TV truck trying to do a little take down. Their do it yourself sign on the truck read "Last Chance Tree Service." Those jokers looked like they were on their last chance. They were some dirty, greasy, ignorant looking dudes to say the least. I called a landscape buddy of mine that makes it his business to know everything and asked him where did that bunch come from. He said "Oh yeah, they showed up around here back about November. They have already dropped a big dead cottonwood on a guy's house and demolished it. Just F'in demolished it. You didn't know about it?"


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mckeetree said:


> It sucks big time but the problem is there are more and more of these morons around. We have a new outfit around my neck of the woods that I just found out about last week. I spotted them in an old POS cable TV truck trying to do a little take down. Their do it yourself sign on the truck read "Last Chance Tree Service." Those jokers looked like they were on their last chance. They were some dirty, greasy, ignorant looking dudes to say the least. I called a landscape buddy of mine that makes it his business to know everything and asked him where did that bunch come from. He said "Oh yeah, they showed up around here back about November. They have already dropped a big dead cottonwood on a guy's house and demolished it. Just F'in demolished it. You didn't know about it?"


I'm not a fan of regulations but something needs to be done about chit like this. I think if you want to run a tree service you should be required to be certified. Hacks that get caught should have their equipment confiscated .


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

mckeetree said:


> It sucks big time but the problem is there are more and more of these morons around. We have a new outfit around my neck of the woods that I just found out about last week. I spotted them in an old POS cable TV truck trying to do a little take down. Their do it yourself sign on the truck read "Last Chance Tree Service." Those jokers looked like they were on their last chance. They were some dirty, greasy, ignorant looking dudes to say the least. I called a landscape buddy of mine that makes it his business to know everything and asked him where did that bunch come from. He said "Oh yeah, they showed up around here back about November. They have already dropped a big dead cottonwood on a guy's house and demolished it. Just F'in demolished it. You didn't know about it?"


I'm not a fan of regulations but something needs to be done about chit like this. I think if you want to run a tree service you should be required to be certified. Hacks that get caught should have their equipment confiscated .


----------



## tree MDS

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I'm not a fan of regulations but something needs to be done about chit like this. I think if you want to run a tree service you should be required to be certified. Hacks that get caught should have their equipment confiscated .



Right. At least take their beer and make sure its properly disposed of!!


----------



## tree MDS

February 1st, you bitches!!! Six weeks and we in the clear!! Relatively speaking..


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Working on west island today doing some light pruning and put a cable in an old Catalpa tree,I don't now which tree is worse for a big guy like myself to climb aCatalpa or a Sassafras,they some brittle trees. 

interesting fact about this place, after JFK assassination his wife and kids came here to hide out for a while


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Working on west island today doing some light pruning and put a cable in an old Catalpa tree,I don't now which tree is worse for a big guy like myself to climb aCatalpa or a Sassafras,they some brittle trees. View attachment 331524
> View attachment 331525
> interesting fact about this place, after JFK assassination his wife and kids came here to hide out for a whileView attachment 331526


They hid In the trees ? BTW I'm not certified that's just the hack in me talking


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> They hid In the trees ? BTW I'm not certified that's just the hack in me talking


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> They hid In the trees ? BTW I'm not certified that's just the hack in me talking


Yeah they put up some canopy tents a just chilled for a while lol . Now I wasn't saying people who are not certified are hacks, but if the boot fits lol


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Yeah they put up some canopy tents a just chilled for a while lol . Now I wasn't saying people who are not certified are hacks, but if the boot fits lol


It does . I would imagine that cabling weeds may help me transcend however !


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well to my surprise not only was the axle broke but something is messed up in the rear end too. Great. Gonna be another $2k

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well to my surprise not only was the axle broke but something is messed up in the rear end too. Great. Gonna be another $2k
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Jesus. I assume you flushed it out a little before swapping the axle?

Edit: or maybe I was thinking broken gears. Either way, bummer.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well to my surprise not only was the axle broke but something is messed up in the rear end too. Great. Gonna be another $2k
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Oh Jesus, dude. I feel bad for ya but are you sure you don't have a few gallons of gas and a match? You got it insured, right?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well to my surprise not only was the axle broke but something is messed up in the rear end too. Great. Gonna be another $2k
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



At this rate your wife is gonna cut off your labia!!! Lol


----------



## Pelorus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well to my surprise not only was the axle broke but something is messed up in the rear end too. Great. Gonna be another $2k



Want to offer my condolences too. 
Would yoga classes ease the pain?


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> Want to offer my condolences too.
> Would yoga classes ease the pain?



I dunno man, having an IH axle shoved up your ass and snapped off might just take some good old fashioned time to heal. I don't think any amount of yoga is gonna help with that one. I could be wrong though. Hope I am.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh Jesus, dude. I feel bad for ya but are you sure you don't have a few gallons of gas and a match? You got it insured, right?


No chit! I am real superstitous and with all the bad chit with that truck I would of got rid of long ago.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I would love to get rid of it but I paid 25k for it and I am gonna have another 14 out of pocket. So unless I am gonna lose my ass on the deal I don't have much choice.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

I don't wanna see a news report about a bushy bearded lunatic in Lancaster perched top of a water tower with a rifle...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Don't worry. I will pick a tree. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 68 Buick

Good to be back on and to be able to read what everyone is up to ( up to LOL ). When the site got hacked, I got it real bad and was unable to do anything on site till I was able to get a new computer. So once again I am enjoying the posts. Thank you to all.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Don't worry. I will pick a tree. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Burned alive in that truck might have a handsome payout for your family though.. providing you have the right insurance, that is? Just throwing some options around here..


----------



## treeman82

Got The Animal set up stacking 6 cords of firewood for a guy this morning, then put a cable in this one pear that's been a real PITA, cut some wood and came home. Going back to split tomorrow, hopefully we get it all done, and get some kind of plan together for this coming week. They are talking warm, cold, snow, rain. Gotta figure out what to do first, and what gets put on the back burner.


----------



## mckeetree

Seems like this site is really moving slow.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

SssssLllllllOoooooWwwwww


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## ducaticorse

Well here she is guys. My first "crane". I guess its classified as a boom truck, but you get my point.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Well here she is guys. My first "crane". I guess its classified as a boom truck, but you get my point.


Looks nice man. Congrats. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

ducaticorse said:


> Well here she is guys. My first "crane". I guess its classified as a boom truck, but you get my point.


Nice set up. I can't see in the pix if there is a front stabilizer so you can do picks off the front.


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## luckydad

Nice looking unit ! Congrats. I'm going tomorrow to look at a rear mount national. It's an older unit 17 ton with 95' of boom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Nice set up. I can't see in the pix if there is a front stabilizer so you can do picks off the front.
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Awesome


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Nice looking unit ! Congrats. I'm going tomorrow to look at a rear mount national. It's an older unit 17 ton with 95' of boom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is on a 92 chassis L8000 with interlock axels, newer cat motor with 34K miles. New hydraulic pump. Boom is a 25T 96. With 92 main, and an additional 28-52 of jib. Its in really nice shape.


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> This one is on a 92 chassis L8000 with interlock axels, newer cat motor with 34K miles. New hydraulic pump. Boom is a 25T 96. With 92 main, and an additional 28-52 of jib. Its in really nice shape.



You can be horizontal at full extension and raise up without retracting. I guess that's supposed to be impressive on an older unit crane.


----------



## ducaticorse

Job we did thurs and fri


----------



## ducaticorse

Thurs and fri job continued.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

ducaticorse said:


> Job we did thurs and fri


Must've been tired after that one. Gotta have a good rope man on those tight squeezes 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## ducaticorse

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Must've been tired after that one. Gotta have a good rope man on those tight squeezes
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking



It went flawlessly, and right on schedule. There was some hairy parts getting the trunk down, but all in all it was a good job. Ill see if I can figure out how to post a vid from my FB page.


----------



## ducaticorse

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Must've been tired after that one. Gotta have a good rope man on those tight squeezes
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking




Here, see if this works..


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

ducaticorse said:


> Here, see if this works..



Would've been nice to use the crane on that one eh 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> This one is on a 92 chassis L8000 with interlock axels, newer cat motor with 34K miles. New hydraulic pump. Boom is a 25T 96. With 92 main, and an additional 28-52 of jib. Its in really nice shape.


what cat motor did they use in the 92 8000's?


----------



## ducaticorse

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Would've been nice to use the crane on that one eh
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking



This job was in Cambridge on the Harvard campus directly on Memorial Drive. Between police details, and the cost of a crane big enough it would have probably added 50% more to the cost of the job. As it was I charged 3800 + a sidewalk occupancy permit for my chip truck.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> what cat motor did they use in the 92 8000's?



DB, I have to check on that. Its a big ass motor though. And I also could be wrong. Truck is speed governed at 65, and it does that going up hill no problem. Has balls.


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> This job was in Cambridge on the Harvard campus directly on Memorial Drive. Between police details, and the cost of a crane big enough it would have probably added 50% more to the cost of the job. As it was I charged 3800 + a sidewalk occupancy permit for my chip truck.



Say whaaaat? How much did you have to pay to park your truck and chipper for two days? Over 4k? That's nuts man


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> Say whaaaat? How much did you have to pay to park your truck and chipper for two days? Over 4k? That's nuts man



No No. I charged $3800 for my fee. The parking permit and running around time came to $200, which the client is responsible for. All together the removal cost him $4000. Tree work in the city is fahkin expensive man.


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> No No. I charged $3800 for my fee. The parking permit and running around time came to $200, which the client is responsible for. All together the removal cost him $4000. Tree work in the city is fahkin expensive man.


That sounds better.


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> DB, I have to check on that. Its a big ass motor though. And I also could be wrong. Truck is speed governed at 65, and it does that going up hill no problem. Has balls.


More Balls than the little bucket ehh !! That truck looks great, I know it will work out great for you.


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> More Balls than the little bucket ehh !! That truck looks great, I know it will work out great for you.




I love that bucket Chris, I really do. I would love it to have a few more ponies under the hood, but she's a great truck. If things go smooth this winter, I'd like to give them all a fresh paint job. That crane will look the cats ass with a new coat on her and fresh decals.


----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> You can be horizontal at full extension and raise up without retracting. I guess that's supposed to be impressive on an older unit crane.



I think what that means is that if you overload the crane a little bit, is isn't going to come cascading to the ground even after the load has reached the ground. Maybe you will be able to pick loads off the ground at the limit of the crane. Pick it up a little...it it tips, then just back off because it won't work. Do that with the wrong crane and you might go for an expensive ride.

The crane operator I hire occasionally told me that if he tips his full extension out a bit too far, he will flip the crane, even if it has no load at all.


----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> No No. I charged $3800 for my fee. The parking permit and running around time came to $200, which the client is responsible for. All together the removal cost him $4000. Tree work in the city is fahkin expensive man.



As well it should be. I wandered into Boston one time on a road-vacation. I got trapped downtown, couldn't go anywhere. No parking at all, nothing but a traffic congested mess. 

I got out as soon as I could. I cannot imagine how unprofitable it would be to drive a heavy truck around in that mess. You would lose anything resembling normal profits just trying to get to the job and back.


----------



## ducaticorse

pdqdl said:


> As well it should be. I wandered into Boston one time on a road-vacation. I got trapped downtown, couldn't go anywhere. No parking at all, nothing but a traffic congested mess.
> 
> I got out as soon as I could. I cannot imagine how unprofitable it would be to drive a heavy truck around in that mess. You would lose anything resembling normal profits just trying to get to the job and back.




it can be trying at times, you have to know when to travel and when not to. Also, the city is full of no truck roads too. The "reward" for doing so is usually solid money on tree work though. I only have a cpl competitors on the difficult jobs like the one pictured above, and I am always able to comfortably underbid them. For instance, we did a very similar job like the one I showed pictures above on two alanthias in the back bay. My direct competitor was at 3K for one of the two in the back. I took two down in two days for 4K. If the tree has to go, you can pretty much charge whatever you want within reason, and you will get the job.


----------



## [email protected]

ducaticorse said:


> Well here she is guys. My first "crane". I guess its classified as a boom truck, but you get my point.


 Nice truck! Is that a 70 fter?


----------



## ducaticorse

[email protected] said:


> Nice truck! Is that a 70 fter?



Thank you. 92ft main. Has a fold out jib that adds another 28-50ft. Looking at 700-900lb picks with the jib though lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, nice reach! 700-900 lbs isn't alot, but when you're out that far you can't over load the boom. That'd be the cat's meow here! Good steal!


----------



## ducaticorse

[email protected] said:


> Wow, nice reach! 700-900 lbs isn't alot, but when you're out that far you can't over load the boom. That'd be the cat's meow here! Good steal!



Thank you. I think it will be used more often than I originally planned. Yesterday as the first time I actually "played" with it. Its easy to drive, very maneuverable and sets up in less than five minutes. We will plan on using it on jobs that don't require a crane just to get through them faster. Im also going to fit some steel stock up on the sides for log bunks so I can haul trunks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Get or make yourself some cribbing. I made some out of some sycamore logs I had milled into 4"×6" ×3' long blocks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Get or make yourself some cribbing. I made some out of some sycamore logs I had milled into 4"×6" ×3' long blocks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I need to get a lot of accessories for it... Thank goodness its going to be a snowy week here in town, and I have 8K in removals scheduled. I broke myself to pay for the thing, and I also just bought that dingo two weeks ago. All cash, no loans on anything I own, and not because I would prefer it that way either.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> it can be trying at times, you have to know when to travel and when not to. Also, the city is full of no truck roads too. The "reward" for doing so is usually solid money on tree work though. I only have a cpl competitors on the difficult jobs like the one pictured above, and I am always able to comfortably underbid them. For instance, we did a very similar job like the one I showed pictures above on two alanthias in the back bay. My direct competitor was at 3K for one of the two in the back. I took two down in two days for 4K. If the tree has to go, you can pretty much charge whatever you want within reason, and you will get the job.


Trying to work in downtown San Diego was a freakin nightmare. And the city would nickel and dime ya ta death. We had the contract, I wanted out of it, but was forced to renew by my boss, no matter how hard we tried, we always lost money.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Trying to work in downtown San Diego was a freakin nightmare. And the city would nickel and dime ya ta death. We had the contract, I wanted out of it, but was forced to renew by my boss, no matter how hard we tried, we always lost money.



Yeah, Ive got it down to a science right now, where to go for parking permits in a hurry, police details, TMP's etc. For tree services based outside of the city, it's intimidating to even come in and do an estimate, let alone execute lol...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Snowmaggeddon is upon us, they be saying 18-24" starting Tuesday, I hope they are wrong. So today I am going for a long one. The one thing I do love about this line of work. I can make twice as much as most folks in one day, than they do in a week. I may sit and look out the window a lot and be real bitchy about the weather, but when ya can go, ya can make some nice coin, real fast. 2 big pin oak prunes, both on flat yards, with in a 1/2 mile of each other, nutin bigger than 4". Will fill maybe a 1/4 of the chip box. Then I will come back in here and stare back out the window. I hate snow.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Snowing like crazy here. They are calling for 4"-8" by noon. I make good money on plowing but I am ready to make steady money. Come on spring.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Were gonna get it tomorrow into Wednesday


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Snowing like crazy here. They are calling for 4"-8" by noon. I make good money on plowing but I am ready to make steady money. Come on spring.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Snow is a love hate relationship with me. It has certainly put me on the map financially and has allowed me to purchase the majority of my equipment. But it is nerve racking. All my stuff is zero tolerance commercial multi units in the city. Super high rent tenants and they don't want any excuses. They pay, oh boy do they pay, but I deliver in effect, a concierge type snow and ice service. I cancelled a tree job this AM because we may get a dusting here today. Gotta get the truck loaded with salt, and have the guys go out and pretreat.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Snowing like crazy here and my flipping truck is in the shop, arg FML


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## ducaticorse

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Snowing like crazy here and my flipping truck is in the shop, arg FML
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking




See? That's why I always have anxiety. I have 2 jeeps, a one ton pick up, and a bobcat that work a storm, and I'm on the smaller side on the grand scale. So much to break, and worry about. Anxiety inducing.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> See? That's why I always have anxiety. I have 2 jeeps, a one ton pick up, and a bobcat that work a storm, and I'm on the smaller side on the grand scale. So much to break, and worry about. Anxiety inducing.


 LOL it's easy money like taking candy from a baby !


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL it's easy money like taking candy from a baby !



Says you!! If I ever get to the point that I am slammed with trees year round, you can have my accounts!!


----------



## Toddppm

It's a little stressful, especially when you know it's going to be a long storm. The stress is pretty good at keeping me alert and awake for long periods though!
Somebody is getting pounded with snow today, it sideswiped us and only got rain with a tiny bit of sleet and snow this afternoon. Weather guessers were saying 4-6 inches for us the last 2 days on weather.com but NOAA actually came closer for once with their guess of 1/2". Oh well, they're guessing another storm is coming this weekend or something?????


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> It's a little stressful, especially when you know it's going to be a long storm. The stress is pretty good at keeping me alert and awake for long periods though!
> Somebody is getting pounded with snow today, it sideswiped us and only got rain with a tiny bit of sleet and snow this afternoon. Weather guessers were saying 4-6 inches for us the last 2 days on weather.com but NOAA actually came closer for once with their guess of 1/2". Oh well, they're guessing another storm is coming this weekend or something?????



BOS got 2 today, another 8-12 Wednesday right after midnight, and another 6 inches plus this weekend. Too early to nail that one down though.


----------



## Toddppm

Nice. I've been almost getting my wish of 1 event per week, snow, ice or whatever. Hope it keeps up!


----------



## gorman

We're getting more Wednesday now? I'm bringing my loader home. My wife is getting tired of shoveling the driveway.


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> We're getting more Wednesday now? I'm bringing my loader home. My wife is getting tired of shoveling the driveway.



Yeah, the coast id gonna get banged out with up to a foot if the track stays as it is now.


----------



## tree MDS

Plow Site slow.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

I would hate to be a groundie today , picking up crap out of the snow all day 



Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treeman75

Its been four weeks since my last cig. Still kinda crave one when i pull into tbe yard.


----------



## treeman75

Atleast the chipper is right there


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Plowed all night and now heading back out with the loader.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

Today: shoveled a roof.

And got a $30 tip, thank you very much.


----------



## gorman

I plowed my driveway and realized I have to replace the bucket pins/bushings in my asv. Not a huge deal, then I got a message on the computer of my Tundra which the dealer says is a 4K fix.


----------



## mckeetree

I was bidding a job today and some of my "competition" keeps driving back and fort yelling out "Don't use that guy...don't use that guy." What a moron.


----------



## ShermanC

treeman75 said:


> Its been four weeks since my last cig. Still kinda crave one when i pull into tbe yard.


Hang in there breaking the habit. I am praying for you...wish my dad could have quit...he might still be alive now.


----------



## ShermanC

mckeetree said:


> I was bidding a job today and some of my "competition" keeps driving back and fort yelling out "Don't use that guy...don't use that guy." What a moron.


Any jerk that behaves that way deserves to fall in a sink hole...truck and all! I hope you get the project.


----------



## ShermanC

gorman said:


> I plowed my driveway and realized I have to replace the bucket pins/bushings in my asv. Not a huge deal, then I got a message on the computer of my Tundra which the dealer says is a 4K fix.


You'll have to cut a lot of trees and sell some cows to pay a bill of that size. Ugh,


----------



## mckeetree

treetopguy2028 said:


> Any jerk that behaves that way deserves to fall in a sink hole...truck and all! I hope you get the project.



Well thanks. The little job really wasn't worth anything to start with. That jerk is really pitiful trying to take it away from me like that. I mean, it's just about a charity deal.


----------



## Pelorus

mckeetree said:


> Well thanks. The little job really wasn't worth anything to start with. That jerk is really pitiful trying to take it away from me like that. I mean, it's just about a charity deal.



Reminds me of a clown who tried to undercut me by $100 to try get my job after the owner kindly showed him my $2800 (?) estimate. 
She (homeowner) then cancelled said job via a 9:45pm phone call the night before we were scheduled to do the work...and after I had loaded up the mini and alturnamats in the trailer, etc. Everyone was a loser on that one, and I hated each one of us, myself included.


----------



## Pelorus

Forgot to mention she later sent me a little "I'm sorry" note with a cheque for $50 that is still lying around somewhere.
I refused to cash it out of spite.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Craned a tree off a house yesterday. It was my third tree on a house call for the day. A lot of the roads are closed due to trees on wires. This one was close so i got a 50 ton crane to come in and we removed it with one pick.




Got lots of storm work calls to look at today. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Damn! That left a mark!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Pelorus said:


> Reminds me of a clown who tried to undercut me by $100 to try get my job after the owner kindly showed him my $2800 (?) estimate.
> She (homeowner) then cancelled said job via a 9:45pm phone call the night before we were scheduled to do the work...and after I had loaded up the mini and alturnamats in the trailer, etc. Everyone was a loser on that one, and I hated each one of us, myself included.



Had a customer kinda screw with me like that on a oak prune. 
I had a call last week, night before the start, dude wanted to know if I would match a price. "I feel more comfortable with you doing it, but you are way more expensive than this guy" I'm pissed, all set up, ready to go. Small little weather windows, in between snow storms. So scheduling is a bit tough. I ask who, lol, he tells me it the same POS that I always talk about. I say noway, right away, with out hearing the price. I am smoking pissed now. REALLY! THAT GUY! He ask's why. I told him that he is asking a 5 star steakhouse to drop their price to compete with Hardees, because you like their food better, but Hardees is cheaper. . He sat silent for second, started busting up laughing and then asked what time I would be starting. He had planned on screwing with me, never even called the other dude! Dyck!


----------



## Toddppm

Pelorus said:


> Forgot to mention she later sent me a little "I'm sorry" note with a cheque for $50 that is still lying around somewhere.
> I refused to cash it out of spite.




That's great, remind her of that little transgression every time she has to reconcile her checkbook and it still hasn't gone through!


----------



## Groundman One

Hmmmm, seems there`s a little love going on at AS these days?

_"We've temporary disabled the sponsors list and all the addons during 1 day in order to check the CPU load average. We currently are having the forum software developer, cPanel (the operating system control panel), and other parties test the site. The load ranges from unusable to ok. We are currently working on a fix there is currently about 8-10 people trying to help solve this issue. Many recommendations have not panned out yet. We apologize to all. *Bare with us, we will figure it out."*_

Indeed!

I call dibs on the cute Swedish chick posting in the International Forum.


----------



## Reg

Some chunking from a job we started last week, finished yesterday. Use HD setting

http://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=SwfHnA1ufRI


----------



## Reg




----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Craned a tree off a house yesterday. It was my third tree on a house call for the day. A lot of the roads are closed due to trees on wires. This one was close so i got a 50 ton crane to come in and we removed it with one pick.View attachment 332317
> View attachment 332318
> View attachment 332319
> View attachment 332320
> View attachment 332321
> Got lots of storm work calls to look at today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


How in the eff do you wrangle a 50T day of the call?? Youre good, you.....


----------



## ducaticorse

Reg said:


>



Sometimes I wish I had a British accent.. Cuss words sound so much better.


----------



## treevet

Reg said:


>



damn Reg you like to notch almost to the point they could fall off w/out even a back cut. Did the cam break on the fall? Don't forget about that eyebolt/thimble in the top piece. Day at the office.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> How in the eff do you wrangle a 50T day of the call?? Youre good, you.....


Got lucky I guess. I have 4 or 5 crane company numbers to call when I need one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

Just going through mail and here is a returned check. Crap. I can't complain too much though. It's only a little over $300.00. I just sent the guy a WTF type email. The HO was weird from the start...asked did we take credit cards, told him yes, then said "But you don't take AMEX." Told him yep, we do. He says perfect and then writes a hot check. We had simular a while back happen.


----------



## Reg

treevet said:


> damn Reg you like to notch almost to the point they could fall off w/out even a back cut. Did the cam break on the fall? Don't forget about that eyebolt/thimble in the top piece. Day at the office.


 Hey Dave, good to hear from ya. Yeah very careful cutting with the back cut for sure. To be fair the lens has a kinda fisheye effect, almost. Those chunks were all about 8-9 ft, 30in bar on the saw, to give you some perspective. All the notches were cut over-centre, but I made each one a little wider than the last to land them flat.... in case its not clear.


----------



## treevet

Good to hear from you too Reg. Treeman's treeman.


----------



## NCTREE

Finished getting some logs off a job from a 48" pin oak I cut down. Two 8' logs weighing in at 6500lbs a piece. Had a T300 bobcat to do the job and it was maxed out


----------



## luckydad

What are you going to make out of them ??


----------



## NCTREE

Took them to the mill and got $400 for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pin oak isn't really good for milling , it tends to crack and split a lot more than other oaks


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## NCTREE

It's an Amish saw mill, he said he will make railroad ties out of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

They be a foot to short for that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got weeks of storm damage work lined up. I am to the point now that I am telling people that I will do there work but I don't have time to come give them a estimate. I will give them a price when I get there. Monday I should have my new rear for my chip truck in and it's gonna be full force then baby.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

picture of chip truck...website?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. "Full force baby". 

Just make sure you know what you're doing if installing that rear end yourself, otherwise the only thing working "full force", is gonna be a giant wrecker. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## NCTREE

luckydad said:


> They be a foot to short for that.


If you want to get all technical they are 8.5' which most railroad ties are but anyways who cares got my money and i'm happy. It's been slow here, we didn't get hit hard by the storm, but I have some friends in chester county putting the word out for me and the calls are starting to come in. Good to have friends in low places. Have a job or two to do in Lancaster too. I think I will be staying busy until spring now, that's good because I was starting to get worried. I'll telll you what I really am liking my f550 more and more. I can go anywhere with that ****er snow or no snow. I could never do that with my big green beast.


----------



## luckydad

No troubles ours are 9.5' here and they bring great money also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Craned a tree off a house yesterday. It was my third tree on a house call for the day. A lot of the roads are closed due to trees on wires. This one was close so i got a 50 ton crane to come in and we removed it with one pick.View attachment 332317
> View attachment 332318
> View attachment 332319
> View attachment 332320
> View attachment 332321
> Got lots of storm work calls to look at today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Did the crane have to lift you over the primaries to get at that tree?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just cable and telephone lines. Primary where on the other side of the house 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a customer kinda screw with me like that on a oak prune.
> I had a call last week, night before the start, dude wanted to know if I would match a price. "I feel more comfortable with you doing it, but you are way more expensive than this guy" I'm pissed, all set up, ready to go. Small little weather windows, in between snow storms. So scheduling is a bit tough. I ask who, lol, he tells me it the same POS that I always talk about. I say noway, right away, with out hearing the price. I am smoking pissed now. REALLY! THAT GUY! He ask's why. I told him that he is asking a 5 star steakhouse to drop their price to compete with Hardees, because you like their food better, but Hardees is cheaper. . He sat silent for second, started busting up laughing and then asked what time I would be starting. He had planned on screwing with me, never even called the other dude! Dyck!



He wasn't screwing with you, he was trying to talk you down. Had you caved on your price, he would have happily accepted your weakness as his financial gain. He has no real respect for you, you're just the hired help.

It's all about the money for this dude.


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> He wasn't screwing with you, he was trying to talk you down. Had you caved on your price, he would have happily accepted your weakness as his financial gain. He has no real respect for you, you're just the hired help.
> 
> It's all about the money for this dude.


 

I'm thinking the same thing. And really, I don't think any of them have any real respect for any of us anymore. Not nowadays. Not since the money became damn near the only factor in this deal. There are several areas around here that have gone into a feeding frenzy caused by illegal aliens with their almost free prices and the only bait those clients are taking is cheap.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Going to work in Torrey Pines today.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Going to work in Torrey Pines today.
Jeff
View attachment 332648
View attachment 332648
View attachment 332648
View attachment 332649


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

jefflovstrom said:


> Going to work in Torrey Pines today.
> Jeff
> View attachment 332648
> View attachment 332648
> View attachment 332648
> View attachment 332649


Who really likes that whether anyway, sunburn,sunglasses,suntan lotion, bikinis, boating,geez I could go on and on. Lol


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## jefflovstrom

I feel bad for you east guys,, but we are in a drought, trees are tripping out, weird!
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

We are in a warm air drought Lol



Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treecutterjr

Warm air drought! lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treecutterjr said:


> Warm air drought! lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Dude there's a dump body in your wood pile 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treeclimber101

And it's full of wood !


----------



## treecutterjr

It's just wood piled up around it. I'm running out of space! I think I may sell it this summer or spring (the chipper box).thought I would save it to eventually Mount on a smaller dump that I want to get in the future, but ive been thinking is probably easier to just buy one already put together. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Better start running. Through that wood pile .


----------



## treeman75

Clean that chit up man!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Clean that chit up man!


Yo you talk to randy Rhoads about them saws


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Yo you talk to randy Rhoads about them saws


No, not yet. I will shoot him an emai now to see if he got them.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out to prune a very cool church tree, center piece of their courtyard. I have made it a practice to stay away from churches, but this one has a pretty good rep and the deacon is a client. Weather man says 1" maybe 2" of snow thru the whole day. No problem. Get there, get going and the bottom fails out. Starts snowing so hard that it screws with visibility. Finally just stop and pack it up. Go to head home, gotta go a up a steep hill. Dam near didn't make it. Spinning most of the way up. Creeping home, slide thru a stop sign. By the time I made it, I thought I was going to be sick. My nerves where shot and my steering wheel has now melded with my hands. Buckets suck in the snow!


----------



## sgreanbeans

pdqdl said:


> He wasn't screwing with you, he was trying to talk you down. Had you caved on your price, he would have happily accepted your weakness as his financial gain. He has no real respect for you, you're just the hired help.
> 
> It's all about the money for this dude.



I agree, if I had seemed interested in what he was going to say, you know damn well he would have taken it. He is the type, always looking for a angle.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We took care of these euc's for years. They decided to go out to bid and this is what they got. Poor trees.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

Nice chip truck but if it were here those box doors would be all bent from thieves.


treecutterjr said:


> It's just wood piled up around it. I'm running out of space! I think I may sell it this summer or spring (the chipper box).thought I would save it to eventually Mount on a smaller dump that I want to get in the future, but ive been thinking is probably easier to just buy one already put together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk



It is nice to know that when you do go shopping for a chip truck you have the option of just putting that chip box on a nice flat bed dump if you find one and have it bolted down then you have a removable box and you spent less likely than on a set up chip truck, and it was probably less beat and overloaded.


----------



## treevet

Man I knocked a huge 48" dbh barkless dead shagbark hick last fall and along with a stone dead big cherry about the same time, I now got some primo wood going into my inside add on wood burning furnace til it gets warm out...love that free heat. Burned ash all winter for obvious reasons. Ash sucks.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treevet said:


> Man I knocked a huge 48" dbh barkless dead shagbark hick last fall and along with a stone dead big cherry about the same time, I now got some primo wood going into my inside add on wood burning furnace til it gets warm out...love that free heat. Burned ash all winter for obvious reasons. Ash sucks.


Ain't no such thing as free heat.


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

jefflovstrom said:


> We took care of these euc's for years. They decided to go out to bid and this is what they got. Poor trees.
> Jeff
> View attachment 332691
> View attachment 332692


I hate when that happens 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just cable and telephone lines. Primary where on the other side of the house
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Phew! I was gonna say you crazy man.


----------



## treevet

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Ain't no such thing as free heat.
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking



Why ain't not thar no such thang as no free heat?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Time spent splitting,stacking,stoking,or paying someone to split,stack


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treevet

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Time spent splitting,stacking,stoking,or paying someone to split,stack
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking


The stove has long ago paid itself off and the splitter and conveyor the same. Plenty of profit in the firewood sales so me helping myself to the pile is negligible as is an hour or two of him loading in dump trailer, and me dumping and him stacking it in my under the house driveway. Free heat imo. I generally get paid to remove the wood from the job so there is another contributing factor to the "freeness". I don't burn a drop of heating oil.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, looks like we're gonna make another attempt at tundra games this week. The whole deal.. freezing, plowing paths to trees.. maybe even tire chains. Then that's it for me till it warms up. **** this.

Wood stove is only good part of winter.


----------



## NCTREE

Burning dead poplar right now, i'm too lazy to walk down to the wood pile and wheel barrel a load back to the house. Heading down to chester county tomorrow to take down a storm damaged maple tree. Fun Fun!


----------



## treevet

I did a job last deep freeze. Bucket brakes were frozen so generator and space heater to the compressor. Rotor in chipper was frozen immovable so same as above. Clean up all stuck in snow so when it melted we had to go back and re clean up. Stump grinder not happy at all grinding frozen solid dirt. New teeth needed now. Had to use pliars to put on my Gecko's as rubber insulated boots too big for straps and had to pull tight with pliars. Plowed to get trucks in. Salted. Sawdust stuck everywhere. Solid ice 5" thick in flat dump and dump trailer. 6 pairs of gloves soaking wet.....


----------



## treeclimber101

I did my first real tree yesterday ! What a bummer ...... Went to step over the chipper caught the little dog leash cable for the breakaway and went down hard on the ice slammed my head into the tailpipe of the dump which has a piece of angle welded to it to keep the flap from touching and burning . Opened my hand good and hurt my neck real bad ! I agree **** this I am gonna do a few small jobs til this **** melts


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Yo you talk to randy Rhoads about them saws


I got an email from him this morning and he has them. Im going to give him a call tomarrow. When you talked to him did you mention the work that has been done on the one saw? If not what was all done to it so I can let him know, I know you told me but I forgot.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I did my first real tree yesterday ! What a bummer ...... Went to step over the chipper caught the little dog leash cable for the breakaway and went down hard on the ice slammed my head into the tailpipe of the dump which has a piece of angle welded to it to keep the flap from touching and burning . Opened my hand good and hurt my neck real bad ! I agree **** this I am gonna do a few small jobs til this **** melts


Dang! That sucks!


----------



## treeclimber101

One of them had a rebuild done but it would be smart to have him look them both over . They both ran good when I gased them up ran a tank through then put in the box .


----------



## treeman75

Taking my boys to a county park where they have a tubing hill and a rope that pulls ya back up the hill.


----------



## treeman75




----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I did my first real tree yesterday ! What a bummer ...... Went to step over the chipper caught the little dog leash cable for the breakaway and went down hard on the ice slammed my head into the tailpipe of the dump which has a piece of angle welded to it to keep the flap from touching and burning . Opened my hand good and hurt my neck real bad ! I agree **** this I am gonna do a few small jobs til this **** melts


Ouch, but I bet your still purdy though lol


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treeclimber101

I am so sore I couldn't sleep last nite ! And today I can't get comfy ! I wanna go back to bed but tonight we are entertaining friends so Jen made 60 homemade meatballs pasta and hot sausage for gravy . I am in purgatory til dinner


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I am so sore I couldn't sleep last nite ! And today I can't get comfy ! I wanna go back to bed but tonight we are entertaining friends so Jen made 60 homemade meatballs pasta and hot sausage for gravy . I am in purgatory til dinner


Dam hope you feel better man, go to the doc a find out if you got a concussion 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treeclimber101

Thanks


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I did my first real tree yesterday ! What a bummer ...... Went to step over the chipper caught the little dog leash cable for the breakaway and went down hard on the ice slammed my head into the tailpipe of the dump which has a piece of angle welded to it to keep the flap from touching and burning . Opened my hand good and hurt my neck real bad ! I agree **** this I am gonna do a few small jobs til this **** melts



I'm not even gonna jinx myself by busting your ass on that one. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm not even gonna jinx myself by busting your ass on that one. Lol.


I laughed it off but there is nothing funny about it ! I have gone down hard before but that knocked the taste out of my mouth


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Thanks


and straighten out that tailpipe that you bent with your head!take care.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I am so sore I couldn't sleep last nite ! And today I can't get comfy ! I wanna go back to bed but tonight we are entertaining friends so Jen made 60 homemade meatballs pasta and hot sausage for gravy . I am in purgatory til dinner


That sounds awesome, hope you can enjoy your dinner.


----------



## capetrees

Thought I was alone.

Fell off the back of the truck yesterday tossing logs up into the truck. Slipped, legs went out from under and 5 feet down fell directly on the pintle frame of the chipper trailer. Full weight, no deflection right on the side of my thigh. Ultimate charliehorse! Thought I was gonna pass out. The guys couldn't do anything to help. End of the day finally looked at the injury and the whole back of my thigh is red and purple. Was swollen but it's gone down now but still limping.

WOW what pain. Surprised it didn't break.


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> Thought I was alone.
> 
> Fell off the back of the truck yesterday tossing logs up into the truck. Slipped, legs went out from under and 5 feet down fell directly on the pintle frame of the chipper trailer. Full weight, no defection right on the side of my thigh. Thought I was gonna pass out. The guys couldn't do anything to help. End of the day finally looked at the injury and the whole back of my thigh is red and purple. Was swollen but it's gone down now but still limping.
> 
> WOW what pain. Surprised it didn't break.


It's the kinda a weather that's perfect for self inflicted injury !


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I did my first real tree yesterday ! What a bummer ...... Went to step over the chipper caught the little dog leash cable for the breakaway and went down hard on the ice slammed my head into the tailpipe of the dump which has a piece of angle welded to it to keep the flap from touching and burning . Opened my hand good and hurt my neck real bad ! I agree **** this I am gonna do a few small jobs til this **** melts


Bad luck Sheplock.
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

Thanks Jeff, now I feel very old for remembering(just barely) this guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tonight again


----------



## pdqdl

Air brakes frozen? Disconnect the air compressor line, pour a bunch of Heet into the line and reattach. Cycle the brakes a few times, and it usually breaks things loose...sometimes not without a long wait, though.

If it is a common problem, make sure you drain the air tanks every day and just keep adding the heet. They make airline dryers, and de-icing chemical injectors, but I never tried those out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just had to put a air dryer on my chip truck. It was $300. my breaks froze up the other day before I put on the air dryer and I put some air brake antifreeze in the line and it was fine.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Have been having problems with my chipper. Wouldn't come up to speed? Checked everything, change filters, bled the system, still nothing? Sitting there, wondering W T F. Comes up to about 1200 rpm and thats it. Cannot figure out what is going on, nightmares of the pump going bad start rolling thru me head. She is 25 years old! Happen to look at the throttle cable, what tis dis? I see a little shiny spot on the outer housing. What thy hell! Damn cable slide back about half a inch! Put it back in place, runs great. Damn it!


----------



## dbl612

check the simple things first-there is always time to escalate.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Have been having problems with my chipper. Wouldn't come up to speed? Checked everything, change filters, bled the system, still nothing? Sitting there, wondering W T F. Comes up to about 1200 rpm and thats it. Cannot figure out what is going on, nightmares of the pump going bad start rolling thru me head. She is 25 years old! Happen to look at the throttle cable, what tis dis? I see a little shiny spot on the outer housing. What thy hell! Damn cable slide back about half a inch! Put it back in place, runs great. Damn it!


Two weeks ago I started my log loader and it would ldle but go to idle it for the PTO it would start to die. The fuel was jelling up when it was going through the lines to the motor.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> Two weeks ago I started my log loader and it would ldle but go to idle it for the PTO it would start to die. The fuel was jelling up when it was going through the lines to the motor.


That's what I thought was wrong with it, put in the garage for a couple days and force fed the wood stove, then advanced from there. I need to go out and chip a bunch a crap out back, but it was -35 here this morning........its up to 5 now and I am just not feeling it.


----------



## treeman75

Its 12 right now. My nose is so stuffed up my upper teeth hurt and a bad headache. Its going to warm up this week and the extended forecast looks pretty good!


----------



## Zale

Getting ready for storm Pax on wednesday. This one could be interesting depending on how it tracks. The state has taken all the supplies of bulk rock salt due to shortages. Magnesium chloride for the walkways is gone. Its every man for himself.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Getting ready for storm Pax on wednesday. This one could be interesting depending on how it tracks. The state has taken all the supplies of bulk rock salt due to shortages. Magnesium chloride for the walkways is gone. Its every man for himself.


Yesterday we had about 40 bags taken off our trailer , ironically it was a crew working on a condo site behind us ! ***** getting alittle crazy now


----------



## teamtree

Lost a clearing contract today for local airport. Part of the project was to disassemble 3 light towers. Lost it to an excavating contractor. Was really hoping to start the season off right with a nice clearing job...especially with the weather we are having around here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

teamtree said:


> Lost a clearing contract today for local airport. Part of the project was to disassemble 3 light towers. Lost it to an excavating contractor. Was really hoping to start the season off right with a nice clearing job...especially with the weather we are having around here.



I never heard of a 'Light tower tree'~! Hope your season goes well. Was the tower break down a seperate line bid?
Jeff,,


----------



## luckydad

Some of those excavating contractors are pains in the rears !! They think they can do it all.


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I never heard of a 'Light tower tree'~! Hope your season goes well. Was the tower break down a seperate line bid?
> Jeff,,


Well I guess I dissent exist if you've never heard of it LOL


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Yesterday we had about 40 bags taken off our trailer , ironically it was a crew working on a condo site behind us ! ***** getting alittle crazy now


I hate thieves, we got this ********** that just moved into the hood, who is known to be a thief. I have known of him for years and was pretty bummed to see him move in. I watch every move he makes. I would love to catch him doing something around here and get to beat his ass. But I am sure he knows I have camera's everywhere, so most likely he wont. Pisses me off whenever I hear of a contractor getting ripped off. We ALL work hard for what we got, and then some loser comes by and takes it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Starter was froze on my bucket truck this morning. Had to heat it up with a plumbers torch. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> I hate thieves, we got this ********** that just moved into the hood, who is known to be a thief. I have known of him for years and was pretty bummed to see him move in. I watch every move he makes. I would love to catch him doing something around here and get to beat his ass. But I am sure he knows I have camera's everywhere, so most likely he wont. Pisses me off whenever I hear of a contractor getting ripped off. We ALL work hard for what we got, and then some loser comes by and takes it.


Yea well they better make sure they hide there machines real good because if they want my salt that bad they may get a whole tank of it ! I mean I am a live and live kinda guy but if you make more work for me i don't take that too lightly


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Starter was froze on my bucket truck this morning. Had to heat it up with a plumbers torch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


You called a plumber to start your truck ?


----------



## treevet

2 below here this morning but a break is in sight.


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> I just had to put a air dryer on my chip truck. It was $300. my breaks froze up the other day before I put on the air dryer and I put some air brake antifreeze in the line and it was fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I used to have a Mack trash truck with a great big air dryer on it. The air dryer is what always froze up, and it was virtually impossible to thaw out, too. It had great big cooling fins on it, with some sort of complex mechanism on the inside that was practically guaranteed to freeze. When it froze, it automatically vented air pressure, so you couldn't drive anywhere with it.

I think automatic tank drains are the way to go.


----------



## pdqdl

treeman75 said:


> Its 12 right now. My nose is so stuffed up my upper teeth hurt and a bad headache. Its going to warm up this week and the extended forecast looks pretty good!



Probably a sinus infection. Tap with one finger on your forehead, bridge of your nose, and your cheek bones. If it hurts a little, go see a doctor, get some antibiotics.



Maybe just a veterinarian?


----------



## teamtree

jefflovstrom said:


> I never heard of a 'Light tower tree'~! Hope your season goes well. Was the tower break down a seperate line bid?
> Jeff,,


 Yes....but they only looked at the lowest bid....there were 4 line items in the contract....moblilization/demobilization (install culvert and rock to gain access, remove culvert and rock), construction engineering (staking), tree removal (120 trees, 26>12") and tower disassembly. The tower assembly was just about as big a job as the tree removal....included demo of 3x4x12 concrete base. We were going to have to rent a crane to do the tower disassembly....as the airport sold the towers to a local school.


----------



## treeman75

pdqdl said:


> Probably a sinus infection. Tap with one finger on your forehead, bridge of your nose, and your cheek bones. If it hurts a little, go see a doctor, get some antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just a veterinarian?


Its alot better today, thought about calling the doc this morning but feeling better. I can atleast halfass taste the split pea and ham soup!


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> Yesterday we had about 40 bags taken off our trailer , ironically it was a crew working on a condo site behind us ! ***** getting alittle crazy now




Just for piece of mind I had to go check 1 of my properties today to make sure my stock was still there! Hopefully it's still there tomorrow night and Thursday. I got a bunch locked up in my shop but would suck to lose any at this point in the season.
Looks like we're going to be right in the middle of the highest accumulation for this storm. Bring it on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm close to snapping , best part of my day was climbing a frozen cherry ! Other then that it was pretty fricken horrible


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm close to snapping , best part of my day was climbing a frozen cherry ! Other then that it was pretty fricken horrible


I don't know what your day was like but I wanted to swan dive out of the bucket to the concrete. Having a shi#y day sucks , hope your evening is better 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treeclimber101

My day stressful , I hate this weather I hate the snow , and now the brakes went out on my dump ....... Tomorrow is all ****ed because I was supposed to take 2 trucks up to grab calcium , now I have to go there 2xs and then fix the truck and then pick up product because if we leave it on site all the ****ing scumbags on this planet are now helping themselves to it , so I figure that if I make it through til Friday I won't go postal I won't drive a load of calcium into a telephone pole and maybe just maybe I won't set fire to some poor bastards loaders


----------



## Pelorus

Got whacked by a log getting winched uphill today. Farmi pto winch. Log fetched up against a small tree and the other end slowly started to swing around.
The slow part didn't stay slow very long. Knew I wasn't far enough away - tried to step back (deep snow) and got sent flying. 
Feels like I got kicked in the thigh by a mule. And it serves me right. Dumb ass.


----------



## jefflovstrom

teamtree said:


> Yes....but they only looked at the lowest bid....there were 4 line items in the contract....moblilization/demobilization (install culvert and rock to gain access, remove culvert and rock), construction engineering (staking), tree removal (120 trees, 26>12") and tower disassembly. The tower assembly was just about as big a job as the tree removal....included demo of 3x4x12 concrete base. We were going to have to rent a crane to do the tower disassembly....as the airport sold the towers to a local school.



Ah, too bad the towers were in the deal.
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

Pelorus said:


> Got whacked by a log getting winched uphill today. Farmi pto winch. Log fetched up against a small tree and the other end slowly started to swing around.
> The slow part didn't stay slow very long. Knew I wasn't far enough away - tried to step back (deep snow) and got sent flying.
> Feels like I got kicked in the thigh by a mule. And it serves me right. Dumb ass.


 
Been there. Got batted across a jobsite by a guy loading logs and brush with an excavator with a thumb. Log was at an angle, caught in the brush and as he clamped on the log, it squared up with the excavator and batted me across the site, about 15' in the air. Back of one thigh was hit by a protruding stub on the log. If it hit me higher, Id be dead or paralyzed.


----------



## Pelorus

I was happy that nobody saw me get swatted, even though it might have been the highlight of their day.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Wesco boots are great for a lot of things ,but not so for keeping your feet warm 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## pdqdl

I got a registered letter today from a law firm...I am apparently being sued.


What's that you say? Apparently some other dude with my name is defaming some racing parts company and it's owner. The law firm has not done the due diligence to even find out who they need to sue. I see this as a potential revenue stream for wrongful prosecution; it will certainly be entertaining in any event. 

It only took me about 1/2 hour to find the correct person's name and address, so I don't see any risk to me. Damned lazy lawyers.


----------



## Pelorus

You don't think an actual lawyer went to the effort of looking up your name do you? 
An underling did the work. The lawyer just signed the letter.


----------



## Zale

Waiting for tonight. They are calling for up to 14" of the white stuff. Two packs of Marlboro reds, thermos black coffee and one nutri-grain bar. Good to go.


----------



## Zale

Waiting for tonight. They are calling for up to 14" of the white stuff. Two packs of Marlboro reds, thermos black coffee and one nutri-grain bar. Good to go.


----------



## Toddppm

Better take 2 nutribars, chance of snow Sat. and Sun too.....


Better take 2 nutribars, chance of snow Sat. and Sun too.....


----------



## pdqdl

Pelorus said:


> You don't think an actual lawyer went to the effort of looking up your name do you?
> An underling did the work. The lawyer just signed the letter.



No doubt. The little coding at the end of the letter suggests that it was a minion that typed it up; I wouldn't be surprised if the minion signed it too.

I had to call them twice today before I got the lawyer. It turns out that this other character did some sort of tree work for the defamed victim. After assuring the lawyer that they had the wrong man, I volunteered to do tree work for the victim, or perhaps to serve as expert witness in the dispute, providing the client didn't have any grudges against my name.

The lawyer agreed that having a witness for the plaintiff with the same name as the accused would be rather unusual. I'm thinking "What the heck, maybe I can still sell some services". After all, EVERYBODY is a potential customer from my perspective.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> Just for piece of mind I had to go check 1 of my properties today to make sure my stock was still there! Hopefully it's still there tomorrow night and Thursday. I got a bunch locked up in my shop but would suck to lose any at this point in the season.
> Looks like we're going to be right in the middle of the highest accumulation for this storm. Bring it on!!!!!!!!!


I just BARELY got 4 ton of magic in today on the F600. When I say barely, the yard told my guy to go screw when he showed up. I had to comtact the owner of the salt dump to get my truck in. SHITE IS TIGHT. No more salt coming in to MA till next week!!


----------



## pdqdl

4 tons wouldn't do me much good. That would only diminish the number of customers that are mad at me for not salting at all.

I'm only about 150 miles from one of the biggest salt deposits in the world, and I can't get any. My last truckload disappeared after the first icestorm: 30tons got eaten up by a heavy freezing rain turning to 3/4" of sleet. Too much to melt off economically with salt, too little to plow.

I hate snow removal.


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> 4 tons wouldn't do me much good. That would only diminish the number of customers that are mad at me for not salting at all.
> 
> I'm only about 150 miles from one of the biggest salt deposits in the world, and I can't get any. My last truckload disappeared after the first icestorm: 30tons got eaten up by a heavy freezing rain turning to 3/4" of sleet. Too much to melt off economically with salt, too little to plow.
> 
> I hate snow removal.


I got salt bulk and bag


----------



## Toddppm

30 tons on one event? Must be making a ton of $$$$$$$$$ ????? At that rate you should have more than your DOT on hand with your own salt dome!

Just hate the waiting, sitting here waiting to decide when it's time to call in the gang.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I got salt bulk and bag


Well ain't you just ****ing special!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well ain't you just ****ing special!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Well if I waited for Abraham to tell you how many pallets he can spare I would be dead LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

and I got 14 more just like it LOL that's like snow plow guy **** !


----------



## treeclimber101

Letter: Strangers went out of their way to help 02/12/2014 4:30 AM
To the editor:

Last Saturday, I came to Beverly to look at a condo at 12 Lothrop St. In descending the front stairs to the street after finding the door locked, and since I use a cane and there is no railing, I lost my balance and fell backward and slammed my head against the door, causing a 3-inch gash on the back of my head.

A young couple were driving by and saw the whole accident. They stopped their car and rushed to my assistance. The young man ran back to his car and got a first-aid kit that he had. The two of them attended to me, and a tenant, who is a nurse, saw the commotion and came out with towels and a blanket. They also called 911 and called my wife in Gloucester. They took wonderful care of me until the ambulance arrived.

I was rushed to Beverly Hospital for a nine-stitch repair, and Susan, the tenant nurse, drove to Gloucester to bring my wife to Beverly to pick up my car. Susan showed my wife the condo, which I still have not seen. I want to thank Susan and the young couple, whose names I don’t know, for possibly saving my life, because I am on Coumadin and could have bled out.

There are still warm and wonderful people out there, even with the terrible things we read about. Thank you again.

Jerry Dubrow

Gloucester (formerly of Beverly) this was old dirty not being so dirty


----------



## mckeetree

Bid on a job today and the guy starts trying to load the truck up with freezer burnt deer meat. Packages were marked 2007 and I saw a couple 2006. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## treeclimber101

Was


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> 30 tons on one event? Must be making a ton of $$$$$$$$$ ????? At that rate you should have more than your DOT on hand with your own salt dome!
> 
> Just hate the waiting, sitting here waiting to decide when it's time to call in the gang.


That's what I was gonna say!! If I spread 30 tons Id be up about 30 grand, AT THE LEAST by the way I price that service out....


----------



## treevet

Atlanta makin out with what they got


----------



## treevet

Getting close to 50 all next week. Got a nice td tomorrow. Ready to go, got lots of stuff I want to buy.


----------



## treeman75

Hey Eddie, I talked to Randy he said hes a month or so back. Is there a way that he can tell what saw you had the work done on? He is going to do both but said it might save on parts.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Hey Eddie, I talked to Randy he said hes a month or so back. Is there a way that he can tell what saw you had the work done on? He is going to do both but said it might save on parts.







the one with the red paint on the bottom ! It has a tag on it fairly recent tag that's the one, the tag is still on it .....


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> the one with the red paint on the bottom ! It has a tag on it fairly recent tag that's the one, the tag is still on it .....


Ok, Thanks Eddie! He said guys run 16" bars on them and can bury them in wood with out bogging down. Not sure exactly how he does it but he increases the compression and makes the ports bigger.


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> Ok, Thanks Eddie! He said guys run 16" bars on them and can bury them in wood with out bogging down. Not sure exactly how he does it but he increases the compression and makes the ports bigger.


Did you send them to Mastermind ?? If so you won't be disappointed !! I've got 3 of them he worked over for me.


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> Did you send them to Mastermind ?? If so you won't be disappointed !! I've got 3 of them he worked over for me.


Yes, mastermind has them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Well if I waited for Abraham to tell you how many pallets he can spare I would be dead LOL


He had 8 pallets there for you.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Got a little snow last night !






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

We got close to 18" of snow and it's snowing like a *****

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

Toddppm said:


> 30 tons on one event? Must be making a ton of $$$$$$$$$ ????? At that rate you should have more than your DOT on hand with your own salt dome!
> 
> Just hate the waiting, sitting here waiting to decide when it's time to call in the gang.



We go through about 4-6 truckloads per snow...normally. Each truckload is 3 tons. I try to keep about 50 tons at the start of the season.

Like I said, that last freezing rain was ugly. Almost all the salt gone.


----------



## pdqdl

Toddppm said:


> 30 tons on one event? Must be making a ton of $$$$$$$$$ ????? At that rate you should have more than your DOT on hand with your own salt dome!
> 
> Just hate the waiting, sitting here waiting to decide when it's time to call in the gang.



DOT abandoned a salt dome in downtown KCMO, I tried to buy it, but the property became unavailable. Somebody tore it down; it is a vacant lot now. 

It had everything I needed: dry storage, sturdy concrete walls, good highway access, and centrally located for my customer base.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Another day of 80 degree's plus,,got the BBQ started,, Got to get some *salt.* 
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

41 degrees, 9 pm and raining, melting all of the winters snow and ice away. Sad to see it go.




NOT!!


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Another day of 80 degree's plus,,got the BBQ started,, Got to get some *salt.*
> Jeff


sea or rock salt?


----------



## Zale

Well, ended up with 19". Going back out at 1:00 am. Two more packs of Marlboros, thermos black coffee and peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Haven't even started to salt yet. We'll probably go through 60 tons. I would rather be climbing.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Ended up at the ER, then the ICU with my wife. She is still there and pretty damn sick, heading back up in a bit. Pneumonia is a beyatch. O2 level was at 80%, scary chit.


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> Ended up at the ER, then the ICU with my wife. She is still there and pretty damn sick, heading back up in a bit. Pneumonia is a beyatch. O2 level was at 80%, scary chit.


Dang! Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## treevet

Got a new gm a month plus ago. Talked all kinds of experience. Slowly I have learned he has very little experience but maybe relatively he thinks he has alot. Yesterday after mentioning for the umpteenth time he doesn't have as much experience as he said he has while doing a td, he looks at my saw and in retaliation says "well at Nelson Tree we didn't ever put a bar on upside down". I just looked at him for a minute and went back to work.


----------



## pdqdl

sgreanbeans said:


> Ended up at the ER, then the ICU with my wife. She is still there and pretty damn sick, heading back up in a bit. Pneumonia is a beyatch. O2 level was at 80%, scary chit.



I did that last year with my wife; only it was diabetes. Damn near died from high blood sugar. We had been to the doctor just the day before.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> Got a new gm a month plus ago. Talked all kinds of experience. Slowly I have learned he has very little experience but maybe relatively he thinks he has alot. Yesterday after mentioning for the umpteenth time he doesn't have as much experience as he said he has while doing a td, he looks at my saw and in retaliation says "well at Nelson Tree we didn't ever put a bar on upside down". I just looked at him for a minute and went back to work.



Oh boy. I can see all kinds of problems coming down the line.

This guy is going to blame all the problems on you. You need to start playing CYA on the master level, 'cause you are playing it against an expert.


----------



## treevet

He's been relieved of duty not for that alone.


----------



## teamtree

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, too bad the towers were in the deal.
> Jeff


Actually, we were the high bidder on the tree removal portion and the low bidder on the tower removal.....go figure. The low bid on the tree removal was at 7 and we were at 15.....lol


----------



## Reg

Couple pics from yesterday. Works patchy right now. Lotta desperate companies about fighting over scraps of work. I get the feeling too that a portion of homeowner wait until this time of year to get their trees done because they know they'll get a cheap job.


----------



## capetrees

That scene looks a little hairy. Loose logs on the ground about to be hit by a huge trunk with a guy close by inside the fall area of the tree being cut?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> My day stressful , I hate this weather I hate the snow , and now the brakes went out on my dump ....... Tomorrow is all ****ed because I was supposed to take 2 trucks up to grab calcium , now I have to go there 2xs and then fix the truck and then pick up product because if we leave it on site all the ****ing scumbags on this planet are now helping themselves to it , so I figure that if I make it through til Friday I won't go postal I won't drive a load of calcium into a telephone pole and maybe just maybe I won't set fire to some poor bastards loaders



I drove for 2 weeks between Flemington NJ and Princeton during a heavy snow period with my one ton 4 by International dump using only the snow plow for brakes.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> I drove for 2 weeks between Flemington NJ and Princeton during a heavy snow period with my one ton 4 by International dump using only the snow plow for brakes.


 
You might be surprised at how many snow plows and sanders do just that, use the plow as brakes. How often do DOT cops inspect emergency vehicles in action? Almost never. I know around here if they did, the entire fleet woul be out for the storm and some for the season.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Got a new gm a month plus ago. Talked all kinds of experience. Slowly I have learned he has very little experience but maybe relatively he thinks he has alot. Yesterday after mentioning for the umpteenth time he doesn't have as much experience as he said he has while doing a td, he looks at my saw and in retaliation says "well at Nelson Tree we didn't ever put a bar on upside down". I just looked at him for a minute and went back to work.



And you kept him? OK, I had to let a groundie go today,,sux, nice guy but , 
Jeff


----------



## Zale

F the snow.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Zale said:


> F the snow.


I 2nd that ^


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## Pelorus

treevet said:


> Got a new gm a month plus ago. Talked all kinds of experience. Slowly I have learned he has very little experience but maybe relatively he thinks he has alot. Yesterday after mentioning for the umpteenth time he doesn't have as much experience as he said he has while doing a td, he looks at my saw and in retaliation says "well at Nelson Tree we didn't ever put a bar on upside down". I just looked at him for a minute and went back to work.[/quote
> 
> Best rid yourself of that headache before he becomes a migraine.


----------



## Toddppm

Zale said:


> Well, ended up with 19". Going back out at 1:00 am. Two more packs of Marlboros, thermos black coffee and peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Haven't even started to salt yet. We'll probably go through 60 tons. I would rather be climbing.



About 15" here. Went out 3 different times. Had people cussing at me, others begging or demanding me to dig out their cars. People just don't get that when you push the snow it has to go somewhere along the edges and in front of their parked cars. They just stand there staring like it's the most baffling obstacle they've ever had to overcome in their lives and don't know what to do Most of them could have driven right over the berm if they tried but they'd rather ***** instead I helped push out a couple of the ones that just started digging instead of bitching.

Are you doing all commercial/hoa's ? I can't imagine going through that much salt unless we were doing highway work.

Saw a guy on the side of the highway on top of a triaxle with shovel in hand trying to chip away at the frozen salt in his spreader. I was a little worried about him, that's pretty high up on 1 of those rigs if he fell!


----------



## Toddppm

Oh yeah, possibility of little more snow tonight!!! Yeeeeaaaah buddy.

Got a call for another tree removal and pruning approval today. Still have some others to do. Don't know what's going on, never had so much work this time of year but it'll be nice to just ease right into spring.


----------



## Reg

capetrees said:


> That scene looks a little hairy. Loose logs on the ground about to be hit by a huge trunk with a guy close by inside the fall area of the tree being cut?



Yep. Good job we move fast.


----------



## treevet

posed to quit at 8...no quitty...post to quit at 9 so I start plowing a large property at bout 9...snows like a mf for solid hour and covers up all I plowed...went home and still snowing like a mf (not like you easterners tho)


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Got a new gm a month plus ago. Talked all kinds of experience. Slowly I have learned he has very little experience but maybe relatively he thinks he has alot. Yesterday after mentioning for the umpteenth time he doesn't have as much experience as he said he has while doing a td, he looks at my saw and in retaliation says "well at Nelson Tree we didn't ever put a bar on upside down". I just looked at him for a minute and went back to work.


LOL, awesome! One of the guys that I canned in SoCal, Jacob, great guy, very nice and polite, always had something positive to say. However, after 4 years of being a climber at the big show, I would have figured that he would know how to put a chain on and recognize that it was on backwards. But, I was wrong. I tried to train him, but he had more important things to do at night than learning what he should already know, he told me so. So, I gave him all the time he needed.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I drove for 2 weeks between Flemington NJ and Princeton during a heavy snow period with my one ton 4 by International dump using only the snow plow for brakes.


Yea well when I slam I to a Mercedes because I can't brake .... I will just tell them this old head did it for 2 weeks and I thought I was as good ..... Sorry shoulda bought domestic parts are cheaper ! LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Caught a snow pile with the dually last night while trying to plow my wife's paps icy driveway and crinkled the fender a bit.


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> F the snow.


I don't know you ...... And after meeting you for a few minutes in May feel differently .... But for now smoking 2 packs a day in the truck stationary then breathing it all back in over night is not at all healthy .... I limit mine to one every time I start working a new spot




this is what what of my spots are turning into barren waste lands of dangerously high piles in intersections and parking at a premium



my people were so happy to see us they wouldn't dare to complain until I was done !


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Caught a snow pile with the dually last night while trying to plow my wife's paps icy driveway and crinkled the fender a bit.View attachment 333726
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk






yea dude snow is tough on Dualies you Gita be real careful .... Your truck is too nice for my taste for snow


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea well when I slam I to a Mercedes because I can't brake .... I will just tell them this old head did it for 2 weeks and I thought I was as good ..... Sorry shoulda bought domestic parts are cheaper ! LOL



You will be amazed to turn around one day and YOU will be an "old head". Time goes by faster year by year. I will be around and will be amused when that happens...just like seeing you give advice HOW to smoke your ciggs lol. You are a gem.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> You will be amazed to turn around one day and YOU will be an "old head". Time goes by faster year by year. I will be around and will be amused when that happens...just like seeing you give advice HOW to smoke your ciggs lol. You are a gem.


I try to help ! LOL


----------



## treevet

Any advice on when to down a Twinkie? Every salt refill?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Any advice on when to down a Twinkie? Every salt refill?


I got snowballed so bad yesterday morning , I did a spin through a site and saw about 40 kids all waiting for the bus ! Well outta the back row somewhere some little bastard hit the windshield then the body no big deal ! So on the next go around I stopped because I made eye contact with him ! And He dropped his snowball !I came around and every ******* kid there even the little Hindu girl who looks like she hasn't thrown a snowball her whole life lit up the truck ....... So I stopped backed up about 150 ft past them too round 2 like a boss and took off waited til I got about 20 ft ahead of them to gain maximum speed dropped the plow am soaked with slushy brown boogy snow soaked those little ***** from the knees down ! Enjoy 8 hours of school with wet socks assholes ! I am gem ! You can learn a trick or two with me !


----------



## treeclimber101

I eat twinkies whenever! They are like finger food to me


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> Any advice on when to down a Twinkie? Every salt refill?


You'd starve then ....... You ain't got no's salt !


----------



## treevet

I will be officially out in 1 hour. I had a stash...gone.


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know you ...... And after meeting you for a few minutes in May feel differently .... But for now smoking 2 packs a day in the truck stationary then breathing it all back in over night is not at all healthy .... I limit mine to one every time I start working a new spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what what of my spots are turning into barren waste lands of dangerously high piles in intersections and parking at a premium
> 
> 
> 
> my people were so happy to see us they wouldn't dare to complain until I was done !




You are correct. Smoking two packs a day is not healthy for you. I usually don't smoke that much but the stress of snow work drives me nuts.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Think I've had enough snow for this season . Bring on spring


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treeman75

I think its been 5weeks since my last smoke. I dont even crave them any more. I wonder how ol jeff is doing?


----------



## Reg

A quick Grand fir slamming from last week. Only thing to worry about was the surrounding trees.


----------



## sgreanbeans

No snow where your at Reg?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Still stuck at the ICU with my wife. 
Not that this has to do with anything tree, but ya know, I gotta rant.
Some people have no freakin sense. I go home to cook the boys dinner and do some dishes. I get back up there and in the room is the girl that is kinda friends with my oldest son. He deals with her as she is dating one of his distant friends. Not close friends of the family, distant acquaintances that we try to avoid. We cant stand her as she is a known trouble maker, gossip girl. She brings up a youth pastor that we don't know. My wife has met him a couple times, but thats it. Think that he was her "excuse" come up. Just walks in. My wife is in one of those hospital gowns with nothing on underneath, high as hell on morphine and this little beyatch is in there asking her all kinds of personal questions. Nurses in there moving her aound, exposing her, asking her Q's, all in front of these people that have no business being there. I just about lost it and told the little beyatch off. I didnt, because I didnt want to upset my wife. She has no interest in the well being of my wife, just wanted something to run back to her "group" and run her mouth. She is one of those ultra religious types that preach about what you should do with your life (at age 18, she knows a lot right) then goes out too bars and gets hammered. Ya know, typical religious hypocrite. My son, who is in his 3rd year at college, stays civil with them, but really cant stand to be around them anymore, as they never practice what they preach. The type that piggy back off everyone else as they cannot come up with their own identity. You would think that the youth pastor would have had some sense, and recognize that they had no place being there, but I guess not. Thought that there was some sort of rule that apply's here, but I guess not, guess just anyone can go into the ICU and pop in on someone they don't know. Who does this? Nosy, fat ass, ugly, little idiot girls do. 
Completely and totally, a non genuine info gathering visit. They needed info, so they know what they should do in life, as they never do something original, or have their own identity, just copy what everyone else does and then act as if they are a authority on it. This is why we stay away from them and have told our son not to bring them around. Since he is away at school, guess they felt that this was ok to poke their nose around where it does not belong. 

Sorry for the rant, but that's what I did.........yesterday. 
This whole experience, almost losing my wife, and it was close, has taught me one very crucial thing. We gotta quit smoking.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I think its been 5weeks since my last smoke. I dont even crave them any more. I wonder how ol jeff is doing?




Getting there. I still have one in the morning and one or two at night, but that is it.. congrats!
Jeff


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Still stuck at the ICU with my wife.
> Not that this has to do with anything tree, but ya know, I gotta rant.
> Some people have no freakin sense. I go home to cook the boys dinner and do some dishes. I get back up there and in the room is the girl that is kinda friends with my oldest son. He deals with her as she is dating one of his distant friends. Not close friends of the family, distant acquaintances that we try to avoid. We cant stand her as she is a known trouble maker, gossip girl. She brings up a youth pastor that we don't know. My wife has met him a couple times, but thats it. Think that he was her "excuse" come up. Just walks in. My wife is in one of those hospital gowns with nothing on underneath, high as hell on morphine and this little beyatch is in there asking her all kinds of personal questions. Nurses in there moving her aound, exposing her, asking her Q's, all in front of these people that have no business being there. I just about lost it and told the little beyatch off. I didnt, because I didnt want to upset my wife. She has no interest in the well being of my wife, just wanted something to run back to her "group" and run her mouth. She is one of those ultra religious types that preach about what you should do with your life (at age 18, she knows a lot right) then goes out too bars and gets hammered. Ya know, typical religious hypocrite. My son, who is in his 3rd year at college, stays civil with them, but really cant stand to be around them anymore, as they never practice what they preach. The type that piggy back off everyone else as they cannot come up with their own identity. You would think that the youth pastor would have had some sense, and recognize that they had no place being there, but I guess not. Thought that there was some sort of rule that apply's here, but I guess not, guess just anyone can go into the ICU and pop in on someone they don't know. Who does this? Nosy, fat ass, ugly, little idiot girls do.
> Completely and totally, a non genuine info gathering visit. They needed info, so they know what they should do in life, as they never do something original, or have their own identity, just copy what everyone else does and then act as if they are a authority on it. This is why we stay away from them and have told our son not to bring them around. Since he is away at school, guess they felt that this was ok to poke their nose around where it does not belong.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but that's what I did.........yesterday.
> This whole experience, almost losing my wife, and it was close, has taught me one very crucial thing. We gotta quit smoking.




Glad to hear your wife is doing better. ICUs can be very stressful places for family and patients. My wife's a nurse and tells me all kinds of stories. I also agree with you on quitting smoking. Nothing good is going to come of it.


----------



## treeman75

I think the trick for me when it comes to not smoking is to not make a big deal out of it. The less I talk about it the easier it is. When I was younger and trying to guit I told everybody and talked about it all the time and couldnt get past two days. My dad said he quit a couple hundred times before it stuck, so never quit quitting!


----------



## formationrx




----------



## Toddppm

Snowed again this morning. 

Gonna be 45 or so later, almost 70 by end of the week. Will be a nice break, hope it snows some more next week.


----------



## pdqdl

I hate snow removal. I think I would rather go broke than do snow removal. I cringe every time the weatherman puts up blue bars on the hourly weather report.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...l&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0&AheadDay.x=50&AheadDay.y=7
BTW: this is the BEST place to get your weather reports. You will need to figure out how to get the hourly report for your area.​
I think it costs more in repairs and damage to trucks than I can afford.

Salt always runs out when you need it the most. If you have lots of salt, it is almost a guarantee of more snow NEXT season, and a balmy winter now. The best way to get it to snow early any given year is to ignore all the equipment and leave it parked in the weeds until mid-December. Start winter preparations early in October to assure a bad season.

You never get enough sleep: stay awake long hours watching for when it is time to go to work, then stay up for another 24-48 hours doing the work. If you count on an employee to watch for you, you will wake up to 4" of snow.

too tired...can't do billing now... Later? 

All my guys screwed up their paperwork and I cannot figure out who did what. I'd fire them all, except these are the only guys I can get to come in at 3:00am and work in the cold.
...Damn. I just can't make myself quit the habit. Year after year, I come back to my nemesis. Maybe it has something to do with not having any tree work in the winter.

I must be doing something right though. I didn't call a single customer this winter to make any sales or seasonal plans. Not one quote to anybody for snow removal, either. They all knew I would be there when the snow came down. I got calls from several large government facilities to go to work, no questions asked. Just..."When can you start", and "send us the bill." _They must hate snow removal as much as I do._


----------



## Pelorus

Shovelled our roof off for the second time this winter. 
Flooding was bad up here last year. Could be epic this Spring.


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> I hate snow removal. I think I would rather go broke than do snow removal. I cringe every time the weatherman puts up blue bars on the hourly weather report.
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...l&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0&AheadDay.x=50&AheadDay.y=7
> BTW: this is the BEST place to get your weather reports. You will need to figure out how to get the hourly report for your area.​
> I think it costs more in repairs and damage to trucks than I can afford.
> 
> Salt always runs out when you need it the most. If you have lots of salt, it is almost a guarantee of more snow NEXT season, and a balmy winter now. The best way to get it to snow early any given year is to ignore all the equipment and leave it parked in the weeds until mid-December. Start winter preparations early in October to assure a bad season.
> 
> You never get enough sleep: stay awake long hours watching for when it is time to go to work, then stay up for another 24-48 hours doing the work. If you count on an employee to watch for you, you will wake up to 4" of snow.
> 
> too tired...can't do billing now... Later?
> 
> All my guys screwed up their paperwork and I cannot figure out who did what. I'd fire them all, except these are the only guys I can get to come in at 3:00am and work in the cold.
> ...Damn. I just can't make myself quit the habit. Year after year, I come back to my nemesis. Maybe it has something to do with not having any tree work in the winter.
> 
> I must be doing something right though. I didn't call a single customer this winter to make any sales or seasonal plans. Not one quote to anybody for snow removal, either. They all knew I would be there when the snow came down. I got calls from several large government facilities to go to work, no questions asked. Just..."When can you start", and "send us the bill." _They must hate snow removal as much as I do._






um this gets returned that day from my guys ! I pay off of these if there ****ed ..... Your pays ****ed until they un**** it ! Grown men who can't write in/out xs for sites ! I wouldn't tolerate that period ! I am doing billing now 4 events just under 20 K I will take that any winter and all the trucks are fine cleaned and unplowed ! My most costly damage was a broken light and plow it's just snow !


----------



## treeclimber101

But I will say I am a complete mother ****er when it comes to how I want **** done ! Can't do it .... **** off I got a phone full of guys who don't work there day jobs when it's snowing ! I was lucky this year I got a badass redneck who can plow like me fast and clean and a buddy who babies my **** because he doesn't like it when I freak . A young guy for shoveling out dumpsters and handicaps and then me ...... Well let's just say this ain't my first rodeo !


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, I am going to make sure it does not snow here for the next few years. It is simple and easy to do, just buy new blades. 

This is now officially the snowiest (sp?) winter on record for us. So, of course every body and there brother is going to go out and get blades, then go out and underbid everyone to get a account and then.......... it wont snow. I am fortunate in the fact that I already have a couple big commercial accounts and have been basically allowing others to do it.....for now (some besties are the owners and want me back) I will be OK if I buy blades and don't use them for a while, I would just like to be able to do the work I have! There is no way I will finish all my oak prunes this year. Yesterday, I went out and checked conditions at a couple jobs, forgot about a ditch in a back yard and I was just about swallowed whole. We get slammed with a random 8-12"snow fall Sunday, then it hits 50 yesterday. Freakin mess out there. 

Wife gets let out of ICU, we get home, she starts going backwards real fast. Make her go back (she hates being there) they admit her right away. Doc says maybe a week and she will be clear. I Thank Obamacare for her illness, when we went to Cali, I had good insurance that I bought myself, thru USAA. Then got on Daveys policy, as it was even better. When I left, Blue Cross said I could keep it if I wanted to, just had to fill out a couple forms. Cool, so we did. Then, law takes affect and they tell me that the policy I have is illegal now so they drop me and since I am no longer a Davey employee, they cannot offer me another one in that pool. We went back to USAA and they also said the policy I had was no longer available and just to cover my wife and my youngest son was going to be 600+ with a 10,000 deductible. I made to much money. LMFAO! W T F! So we go without. Wife gets sick and I want her to go in, she refuses as she hates to spend the money, so,day by day, she gets worse, and here we are now. Of course the hospital wants paid and I am sure we are in the 25-30g range now. They come get our info, tell us to let them see what they can do and because I am self employed and I am 100% covered by VA, they cant count my income, so they go only off hers and she qualifies for the subsidies?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Obama care Is a joke just like him! We need to inpeach his ass.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

For me at my wifes work my insurance would be 500 a month. I went and got my own with blue cross and its 175. a month and seems to be pretty good.


----------



## capetrees

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, I am going to make sure it does not snow here for the next few years. It is simple and easy to do, just buy new blades.


 
Never mind the blades. Al Gore basically says your entire fleet of snow plows and snow removal equipment will be of no use soon. Global warming is coming!! Where have you been!!??


----------



## jefflovstrom

Love reading you guy;s,, 
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Obama care Is a joke just like him! We need to inpeach his ass.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Sadly, you cannot impeach a president for signing what congress passed. We all need to impeach our non-representatives. Of course, I'd support impeaching Ol' -bama for not enforcing our border laws. 

Oops. too political, we'll have to go elsewhere for this conversation.


----------



## treesmith

Politicians are the same the world over, both those in power and those in opposition. Anyone wanting to be a politician should be shot on principle

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Fact is they end up shooting themselves and each other in the end. We're all just collateral damage.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Cut down this nice Black Cherry today,it had a pretty bad stress crack in the main crotch. It's a same it was a nice one.











Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## KenJax Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Well, I am going to make sure it does not snow here for the next few years. It is simple and easy to do, just buy new blades.
> 
> This is now officially the snowiest (sp?) winter on record for us. So, of course every body and there brother is going to go out and get blades, then go out and underbid everyone to get a account and then.......... it wont snow. I am fortunate in the fact that I already have a couple big commercial accounts and have been basically allowing others to do it.....for now (some besties are the owners and want me back) I will be OK if I buy blades and don't use them for a while, I would just like to be able to do the work I have! There is no way I will finish all my oak prunes this year. Yesterday, I went out and checked conditions at a couple jobs, forgot about a ditch in a back yard and I was just about swallowed whole. We get slammed with a random 8-12"snow fall Sunday, then it hits 50 yesterday. Freakin mess out there.
> 
> Wife gets let out of ICU, we get home, she starts going backwards real fast. Make her go back (she hates being there) they admit her right away. Doc says maybe a week and she will be clear. I Thank Obamacare for her illness, when we went to Cali, I had good insurance that I bought myself, thru USAA. Then got on Daveys policy, as it was even better. When I left, Blue Cross said I could keep it if I wanted to, just had to fill out a couple forms. Cool, so we did. Then, law takes affect and they tell me that the policy I have is illegal now so they drop me and since I am no longer a Davey employee, they cannot offer me another one in that pool. We went back to USAA and they also said the policy I had was no longer available and just to cover my wife and my youngest son was going to be 600+ with a 10,000 deductible. I made to much money. LMFAO! W T F! So we go without. Wife gets sick and I want her to go in, she refuses as she hates to spend the money, so,day by day, she gets worse, and here we are now. Of course the hospital wants paid and I am sure we are in the 25-30g range now. They come get our info, tell us to let them see what they can do and because I am self employed and I am 100% covered by VA, they cant count my income, so they go only off hers and she qualifies for the subsidies?




25-30 G's? I was in ICU for 3 days with pneumonia back in November and in the hospital 5 days all together....... $50,000 luckily i have good insurance and only had to pay $50 for the TV and phone in which i never used the phone. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

I hope the hospital has HBO for those rates.


----------



## KenJax Tree

HBO? yeah right! Hell i couldn't even watch football Thanksgiving Day(yeah i spent Thanksgiving in ICU). I can't really complain i'm just glad i wasn't responsible for the other $49,950.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I hope your wife is OK Beans.

I was thinking the roads were covered in snow and ice when 2trees' truck got knifed.

Boy what a mess this winter is. I'm tired! I hope it doesn't snow anymore. I guess I will have to drag the chipper out soon. A few of my clients had to evacuate their houses so I was going around shutting off water, draining pipes, salting roofs - I managed to fall off one though it was low and the snow broke my fall.

I am pretty tired stiff and sore but happy to be able to be here for my clients and any other poor bastard that has managed to find his self stuck along the road in the middle of the night.

Lots of great stories came out of this one.


----------



## treeclimber101

I got 2 emails this am about " potentially dangerous tree situations " yea I will trim your trees when you pay me for the snow ! That outta get there pens out quick enough


----------



## Zale

Actually sat down and worked out my Spring schedule. The snow really screwed the pooch on some contracts but I have March and April sold provided there is no more in-climate weather.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Actually sat down and worked out my Spring schedule. The snow really screwed the pooch on some contracts but I have March and April sold provided there is no more in-climate weather.


Your not the only one in that boat ! I think most of is are gonna have a lot of juggling to do . I am thankful for the snow work since many winters have been much harder ..... With that being said this would have been the first winter for me that I could have worked almost everyday doing contract tree work . Now I am gonna be buried in stress trying to figure out how to peacefully keep everyone peaceful


----------



## capetrees

Things looking up here. Raining right now and 52 degrees at 7 pm. Snow and ice is almost all melted and it's going to be in the upper 40's tommorow. Three quick jobs to do and then Sunday is all mine!!


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> ... A few of my clients had to evacuate their houses so I was going around shutting off water, draining pipes, salting roofs - ...



Why were they evacuating, and why would anyone salt a roof ?


----------



## teamtree

Nothing.....and feel terrible about it......actually I sold a 1/2 day job and did some advertising


----------



## Todo10

test2


----------



## Todo10

looks good,


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Same tree from the other side.
> Jeff
> View attachment 319652




The end result.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> The end result.
> Jeff
> View attachment 335006
> View attachment 335007
> View attachment 335006
> View attachment 335007


Hideous


----------



## Pelorus

LOL Eddie! 
Looks good Jeff. 
How long did that take to do?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> LOL Eddie!
> Looks good Jeff.
> How long did that take to do?



About 2 hours using a 672 and a Dosko.
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Very nice. Didn't hit or nick anything?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Very nice. Didn't hit or nick anything?



Nope, professional job.
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> Nope, professional job.
> Jeff


Great job, just another day in Paradise !!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii

well, yesterday we had dad vs. son 500 yard shoot comp and i just won so a tad happy bout that and today we stripped 100 yards of old paddock wire fence and the boy got to slip the clutch on the 4x4 cruiser for his 1st time driving about the paddock, a proud dad moment. He be stealing the car for joy rides in no time

tree wise well i got some free wood to give away if you want 30m3 of crap pine 
look in far back ground thats 8 hours work by a stump bloke to make 3 piles each 4+ m3 of stump grindings to be moved as well by bobcat n truck. I'll need 5 m3 of top soil to dress & seed it


----------



## beastmaster

Nice stealing weather here in so. Cal. Had my truck all loaded for a job last night, put a tarp over the bed of my PU, I woke this morning 3 saws short, and a tool box, and a dewalt drill box(had my throw line stuff in it). I have a video surveillance in my driveway I installed last time I got ripped off, but my wife had unplugged it to plug in a lamp. They didn't take a lot of stuff they could of.
Tonight I got the surveillance on, my shotgun loaded next to the bed, and I put a old burned out saw in there where it can be seen. I'm not hunting rabbits
I was so depressed this morning, one of the saws was a stihl 038 I bought 12 years ago, I loved that saw. I had to go borrow a husky 575 to do this job for tomorrow. I hate a thief.


----------



## derwoodii

beastmaster said:


> Nice stealing weather here in so. Cal. Had my truck all loaded for a job last night, put a tarp over the bed of my PU, I woke this morning 3 saws short, and a tool box, and a dewalt drill box(had my throw line stuff in it). I have a video surveillance in my driveway I installed last time I got ripped off, but my wife had unplugged it to plug in a lamp. They didn't take a lot of stuff they could of.
> Tonight I got the surveillance on, my shotgun loaded next to the bed, and I put a old burned out saw in there where it can be seen. I'm not hunting rabbits
> I was so depressed this morning, one of the saws was a stihl 038 I bought 12 years ago, I loved that saw. I had to go borrow a husky 575 to do this job for tomorrow. I hate a thief.



so sorry bout that beast, 00 buck or birdshot


----------



## Zale

Nothing lower than stealing a man's tools he uses to make a living.


----------



## sgreanbeans

beastmaster said:


> Nice stealing weather here in so. Cal. Had my truck all loaded for a job last night, put a tarp over the bed of my PU, I woke this morning 3 saws short, and a tool box, and a dewalt drill box(had my throw line stuff in it). I have a video surveillance in my driveway I installed last time I got ripped off, but my wife had unplugged it to plug in a lamp. They didn't take a lot of stuff they could of.
> Tonight I got the surveillance on, my shotgun loaded next to the bed, and I put a old burned out saw in there where it can be seen. I'm not hunting rabbits
> I was so depressed this morning, one of the saws was a stihl 038 I bought 12 years ago, I loved that saw. I had to go borrow a husky 575 to do this job for tomorrow. I hate a thief.


 Man, sorry Beasty. I hate thieves. Got nailed a few years ago, always suspected a crackhead neighbor and set up camera's everywhere on my property. Go out every night to double check that all is locked tight. If I ever caught someone, not sure what I would do, but they would never leave the property. Hope ya catch the bum.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thanks all for the well wishes, she is home now. Still doing 4 breathing treatments a day and on a crap load of meds. She is a champ with the smoking thing. Me, not so much. I have been doing pretty good, 2-3 a day, a long ways from 2 packs a day. I am using the patch and it helps, but then all of a sudden I will get this massive urge, to the point of insanity. I will go slam one out, get a buzz and then feel massive regret, those things are freakin EVIL. She say's that she can already tell a diff in taste and smell. LOL!

Going out to change out the axle in the dump trailer. Driveway is finally clear of ice and dirty slush. Have been studying to take my QAL test, man, talk about repetitive info, but I get the point, they want it burned into your brain. 

Going up to Minisooooota to go thru a EAB deal. Will be good, get to stay with first born in his apartment and eat at Bubba Gump Shrimp Co where he is a waiter. Guess the average tip night is at least a hundy. Told him that I wanted at least one night with a toga party with drunk naked hot college girls, but they are going to school to become pastors, so I got a feeling it wont happen.


----------



## capetrees

Looking over my list of things to do and it's minimal, almost nothing to do job wise. Strangely, I like that in that I'm going to be off the wall in another month so I now have time to prepare as opposed to constantly working AND preparing.


----------



## dbl612

sgreanbeans said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes, she is home now. Still doing 4 breathing treatments a day and on a crap load of meds. She is a champ with the smoking thing. Me, not so much. I have been doing pretty good, 2-3 a day, a long ways from 2 packs a day. I am using the patch and it helps, but then all of a sudden I will get this massive urge, to the point of insanity. I will go slam one out, get a buzz and then feel massive regret, those things are freakin EVIL. She say's that she can already tell a diff in taste and smell. LOL!
> 
> Going out to change out the axle in the dump trailer. Driveway is finally clear of ice and dirty slush. Have been studying to take my QAL test, man, talk about repetitive info, but I get the point, they want it burned into your brain.
> 
> Going up to Minisooooota to go thru a EAB deal. Will be good, get to stay with first born in his apartment and eat at Bubba Gump Shrimp Co where he is a waiter. Guess the average tip night is at least a hundy. Told him that I wanted at least one night with a toga party with drunk naked hot college girls, but they are going to school to become pastors, so I got a feeling it wont happen.


please don't smoke when on patch. slams the heart with nicotine overload. had a dear friend pass because of just that. we need you here.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> Why were they evacuating, and why would anyone salt a roof ?




The one guy's house was destroyed from frozen pipes. I went up there again the other day and yanked a big assed property preservation truck out of a snow bank. The cute little lesbian driving was thankful. A few other clients had lost power long enough to have to leave.

The Lesbians on Frog Hollow called me about their roof leaking- there was so much ice under the snow I sprinkled some salt to melt it and help the gutters drain... then promptly went sliding off the roof myself. 

Old Man Peabody won't leave. I have been taking loads of firewood up and stacking it by his stove

When I was road plowing people were hollering at me about plowing them in, among them was a lesbian couple who cried " we are women! We can't shovel!" I replied " I am sure if I told you that women couldn't shovel snow then you would have no problems doing so" They scowled as I took another swig of gutrot and hit the gas pedal.

What I find impressive about all of this is how many lesbians there are around these days.

P.S. I have put myself on the wagon and taken all the firearms and contraband out of my vehicle.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

beastmaster said:


> Nice stealing weather here in so. Cal. Had my truck all loaded for a job last night, put a tarp over the bed of my PU, I woke this morning 3 saws short, and a tool box, and a dewalt drill box(had my throw line stuff in it). I have a video surveillance in my driveway I installed last time I got ripped off, but my wife had unplugged it to plug in a lamp. They didn't take a lot of stuff they could of.
> Tonight I got the surveillance on, my shotgun loaded next to the bed, and I put a old burned out saw in there where it can be seen. I'm not hunting rabbits
> I was so depressed this morning, one of the saws was a stihl 038 I bought 12 years ago, I loved that saw. I had to go borrow a husky 575 to do this job for tomorrow. I hate a thief.



Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## OLD OAK

Crappy day but got the job finished. You know it is going to be a bad day when you run the bobcat into the customers backyard fence before any tree work has started. Then after lowering the hard limbs at the bottom of the tree you f-up and hit the fence again when lowering a easy limb. After that i just started bombing some limbs. So i fingered what the hell i have to replace the fence anyway so we removed the bent section and just pulled the tree over into the field. ( before i broke anything else ) Saved a lot of time by pulling it over, 5 hrs done with me and 2 guys.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Changed out my axle on the dump trailer. Surprisingly, it went pretty smooth, cept for the wheel bearings, they seemed too small for the new axle. I checked with shop, right ID, so I put the washer and nut on, started running it down, then "ping" it popped on and slide right in. Thought for sure I would have a issue somewhere, nope. But trailer is still new, so I guess that helps. Nice having it back, was making me sick looking out the window at my brand new dump trailer that I couldn't use.


----------



## ducaticorse

OLD OAK said:


> Crappy day but got the job finished. You know it is going to be a bad day when you run the bobcat into the customers backyard fence before any tree work has started. Then after lowering the hard limbs at the bottom of the tree you f-up and hit the fence again when lowering a easy limb. After that i just started bombing some limbs. So i fingered what the hell i have to replace the fence anyway so we removed the bent section and just pulled the tree over into the field. ( before i broke anything else ) Saved a lot of time by pulling it over, 5 hrs done with me and 2 guys.



Not to tell you your business because I certainly wasn't there, but it seems from my pov that perhaps you should have just taken a section of that fence down and dropped it right off the rip!


----------



## OLD OAK

ducaticorse said:


> Not to tell you your business because I certainly wasn't there, but it seems from my pov that perhaps you should have just taken a section of that fence down and dropped it right off the rip!


 You are rite, i should have done that from the start.


----------



## treeman75

Yesterday I took my dump trailer to the tire shop to get the tires patched up. In one tire I seen three nails and I know there were nails in the other tires. The tires are about shot but not ready to stick 500 bucks in tires yet, it was 80 bucks to get all the tires patched up.


----------



## Groundman One

Today: carried, hung, and sanded gyprock.

It`s a job. 

Another two-months and back in the trees.


----------



## MackenzieTree

no more roof shoveling and driveways to plow hoping to start climbing soon


----------



## pdqdl

treeman75 said:


> Yesterday I took my dump trailer to the tire shop to get the tires patched up. In one tire I seen three nails and I know there were nails in the other tires. The tires are about shot but not ready to stick 500 bucks in tires yet, it was 80 bucks to get all the tires patched up.



For $80.00 you can buy all the tools and patches you need to do your own repairs.

Buy a tire hammer and a couple of irons, buy some various patches and tire plugs, and you will save a LOT of money. Be sure to only use Tech patches and plugs: they are the best.

I know; most of you guys hate working on tires. Once you get the hang of it, it's quite a bit quicker than taking them to the tire shop and not nearly as unpleasant as shagging logs out of a back yard. I already have the tools to dismount the tires, and it only takes me about 5 minutes to pop a tire bead and put on a patch. 20 minutes is a slow tire repair, and I have less downtime and expense than taking it somewhere else. Then you start doing the bobcat tires (No! they are NEVER easy), the tractor tires (heavy, but usually easy), and the bigger truck tires (piece o' cake, usually), and you have become independent of the tire repair center. Balancing? Try these: http://www.techtirerepairs.com/ProdPages/Featured-TechPlus.htm

After a few years of doing your own tires, you will wonder why you ever paid anyone else to do the easy work.


----------



## gorman

The wife and myself are treating ourselves to a well deserved vacation in Costa Rica. This is where we ate lunch today. No big deal.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> The wife and myself are treating ourselves to a well deserved vacation in Costa Rica. This is where we ate lunch today. No big deal.


Enjoy the time together .... Really I am wanting a vacay with my family somewhere !


----------



## Youngbuck20

First day with the new hitchhiker and CT foot ascender. Pretty slick outfit coming from the Blake's. Both still work fine in -30 with 60kmh winds if anyone is wondering lol. The foot ascender was filling up with ice which was thick enough to cover some teeth but it still worked just fine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> First day with the new hitchhiker and CT foot ascender. Pretty slick outfit coming from the Blake's. Both still work fine in -30 with 60kmh winds if anyone is wondering lol. The foot ascender was filling up with ice which was thick enough to cover some teeth but it still worked just fine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear Jeremy! Thanks for toughing it out in the cold and taking one for the team! Tough tree guy right here! Hopefully the weather warms up for us and it'll be nice climbing then this crap!


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> First day with the new hitchhiker and CT foot ascender. Pretty slick outfit coming from the Blake's. Both still work fine in -30 with 60kmh winds if anyone is wondering lol. The foot ascender was filling up with ice which was thick enough to cover some teeth but it still worked just fine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Glad you like the HH and CT! I told you you would like it! Once you get it dialled in it'll be slicker then today even!


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> First day with the new hitchhiker and CT foot ascender. Pretty slick outfit coming from the Blake's. Both still work fine in -30 with 60kmh winds if anyone is wondering lol. The foot ascender was filling up with ice which was thick enough to cover some teeth but it still worked just fine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks again Jeremy! The more you climb with the HH and CT and get in fully dialled in you'll like it even better!


----------



## deevo

what everyone else snowplowing or welding these days? No one doing tree work? Jeeeessshhhh


----------



## sgreanbeans

deevo said:


> what everyone else snowplowing or welding these days? No one doing tree work? Jeeeessshhhh


 Pretty much. I have been hiding from it, tired of the cold and all the freakin snow. Keep signing work tho, so the backlog is building. I have read many reports/case studies and have been studying a bunch, so the time is not totally wasted. Cant wait to climb in just jeans and a T-shirt.


----------



## tree MDS

We're just kicking back, listening to the adventures of Jeremy and Deevo. Lol.opcorn:


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

deevo said:


> what everyone else snowplowing or welding these days? No one doing tree work? Jeeeessshhhh




Had a fun crane job yesterday down is West Philly by Osage St - home of Johnny Afrika and the Move. All the bothers and their mothers where out hollering about us cracking their sidewalks but we shut the street down and parked the crane right up there, reached in 3 houses and pulled a mulberry out, half of which had fallen back there across 3 further yards. When we were done I started singing, " The Roof, the roof, the roof is allright!" Then we skadadled back to Chester County where I can swing my **** anyway I want and do.

Working again with The Crane Man LLC was a pleasure. We had to take the trunk is several small sections and managed to get every cut clean through without hitting metal although I did run someone's 192 into the pavement for awhile. Boy, wait til that guy finds out!

One of the main leaders was stone dead so we threw it on my pick-up and I plan to split and burn that SOB today because I am about out of dry wood.

Most of the work to do now is drive around and chip fallen branches but the stuff is still frozen in. We were out the other day chipping but realized it was going to be more exspensive than people wanted to pay.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my communication put in my helmets today. Same setup as the Kask ones ropetek sells. I connected it to my phone via blue tooth to try it out. I got about $180 in each setup not including the helmet. Much cheaper then the peltor models.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngbuck20

tree MDS said:


> We're just kicking back, listening to the adventures of Jeremy and Deevo. Lol.opcorn:


Adventure is an understatement! I just missed a 98 car pile up getting to the job then had to find my way home at the end of the day with a slew of closed roads and highways. 2 1/2 hours later and I had made it home from the corn maze. It was apocalyptical! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Some of you may have heard. We here have had a terrible storm today and will be here thru tomorrow,,great for the hourly guys,,hang in the salary guy. Yup, terrible, Lots of trees down because of the wind. We are usually dry so our trees roots are usually within 6 inches below grade. Please pray for so-cal,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

I feel for you Jeff. It was only -15 today and we have 6" of snow coming Sunday. Did i mention we've had the worst winter in the country so far?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Some of you may have heard. We here have had a terrible storm today and will be here thru tomorrow,,great for the hourly guys,,hang in the salary guy. Yup, terrible, Lots of trees down because of the wind. We are usually dry so our trees roots are usually within 6 inches below grade. Please pray for so-cal,,
> Jeff


Did you see that deal about Readwood tree service? The old man died, was hit with the top of a mexican fan palm, they where always down and around my hood. They always waved at me.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Going out to prune a oak, started it a while back then got shut down do to weather. So we plan out a bit, thinking a few more weeks and we will be into the warm up. BAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA, what a fool I am, they are talking 6+ inches today. FML.


----------



## jefflovstrom

sgreanbeans said:


> Did you see that deal about Readwood tree service? The old man died, was hit with the top of a mexican fan palm, they where always down and around my hood. They always waved at me.




Yeah, it was on the news here. Seemed it collapsed on him while making a base cut.
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my communication put in my helmets today. Same setup as the Kask ones ropetek sells. I connected it to my phone via blue tooth to try it out. I got about $180 in each setup not including the helmet. Much cheaper then the peltor models.View attachment 336453
> View attachment 336454
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Well give us some reviews on the set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was playing with it last night. Seems like they are gonna be pretty awesome as long as the electronics hold up. Deevo has been using them since expo and loves them.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Did you see that deal about Readwood tree service? The old man died, was hit with the top of a mexican fan palm, they where always down and around my hood. They always waved at me.


There's no need for guys to hate one another anyway .... My grand mom always said you get more bees with honey then vinegar ! I wave at guys that prolly hate me but that's ok give me a chance and I will grow in ya !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well used the helmet coms for 4 hours today. Pretty nice. Only thing I didn't like was if you bump a branch it turns the com off but you just tap it again and your talking again.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well used the comes for 4 hours today. Pretty nice. Only thing I didn't like was if you bump a branch it turns the com off but you just tap it again and your talking again.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



LOL, that took me a minute to figure out what you said,,now I got it,ha.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thought we may have missed the storm, feel asleep watchin the Busch race, woke up to the place being buried. I fuggin hate this weather, so freakin sick of it. We will go straight from winter to summer, no spring, soon it will be 105 in the shade with 100% ball drenching humidity.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I hope the weather gut is wrong here and we just get rain

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

No chance, you will be buried shortly! Then us starting tonight.....


----------



## deevo

-32 with the windchill here right now and through til tomorrow morning. Come on up here MDS we'll make a real tree guy Outta ya! All contact City of Toronto work til the end of May or more removing hangers and crown restoration. Supposed to warm up by mid week here.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my communication put in my helmets today. Same setup as the Kask ones ropetek sells. I connected it to my phone via blue tooth to try it out. I got about $180 in each setup not including the helmet. Much cheaper then the peltor models.View attachment 336453
> View attachment 336454
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Glad you like em Jared! They seriously should be mandatory equipment and make your work area 100 times more safe !


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my communication put in my helmets today. Same setup as the Kask ones ropetek sells. I connected it to my phone via blue tooth to try it out. I got about $180 in each setup not including the helmet. Much cheaper then the peltor models.View attachment 336453
> View attachment 336454
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Can you use it to call your old lady when your up in the tree?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Can you use it to call your old lady when your up in the tree?


You can call anyone from them just like any other blue tooth ear pieces

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngbuck20

Why would ya want that!! Does it have an ignore button?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I wouldn't even tell her I bought them .... That's the one place she can't get me !


----------



## gorman

It's out last night in costa and apparently there's this guy named Montezuma and he has something against me. I don't know what I did but this has to stop.


----------



## [email protected]

gorman said:


> It's out last night in costa and apparently there's this guy named Montezuma and he has something against me. I don't know what I did but this has to stop.


 Ya musta touched his seester!


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Ya musta touched his seester!


 Seriously, though, don't drink the agua!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Weird how things go, I have done a bunch of bids lately. Didn't sign any on the spot. Weekend rolls bye. Then, Monday comes along and within a hour, you get 5 calls all with the go ahead! Schweet. 

Had a bait caller this week. Dude couldn't have made it more obvious. Don't call him, he don't wanna meet, just want copy's of my insurance and a written bid with full detail of how I would do it. Just drop them in the door. Dont call to let him know ya went by. Yeah, ok, your not someone getting a price.......... for someone else...........are ya! Drive by, seen the tree, ash, wants its topped. Crap hood with a crap yard (dude isn't spending any money on anything) I told him I don't do that,fine, he still wants price on what I would do. Most people who want topping want to know why I don't do it, not him. Not ten minutes after I drive by in my highly marked truck, he calls and says that he is going with someone else, thanks anyway? 

Starting a big prune job today, 7 big trees. HO is cool older lady, but has one of those dogs that goes phucking crazy when someone is there. Super high pitched squeal like bark. Dog will go silent the minute you put hands on her and give her a good scratching, the minute ya let go, she goes off. Hope like hell the HO keeps her in. I'll go insane if I have to listen to that thing all day. Atleast she is super friendly. Helluva guard dog.


----------



## capetrees

Thats why they make tequila, canned soda and bottled water.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Weird how things go, I have done a bunch of bids lately. Didn't sign any on the spot. Weekend rolls bye. Then, Monday comes along and within a hour, you get 5 calls all with the go ahead! Schweet.
> 
> Had a bait caller this week. Dude couldn't have made it more obvious. Don't call him, he don't wanna meet, just want copy's of my insurance and a written bid with full detail of how I would do it. Just drop them in the door. Dont call to let him know ya went by. Yeah, ok, your not someone getting a price.......... for someone else...........are ya! Drive by, seen the tree, ash, wants its topped. Crap hood with a crap yard (dude isn't spending any money on anything) I told him I don't do that,fine, he still wants price on what I would do. Most people who want topping want to know why I don't do it, not him. Not ten minutes after I drive by in my highly marked truck, he calls and says that he is going with someone else, thanks anyway?
> 
> Starting a big prune job today, 7 big trees. HO is cool older lady, but has one of those dogs that goes phucking crazy when someone is there. Super high pitched squeal like bark. Dog will go silent the minute you put hands on her and give her a good scratching, the minute ya let go, she goes off. Hope like hell the HO keeps her in. I'll go insane if I have to listen to that thing all day. Atleast she is super friendly. Helluva guard dog.


Google street view ! Get learn it use it ! Then with **** like that you can save 25.00 worth of gas and an hour of your life you can't get back !


----------



## beastmaster

This guy I do a lot of climbing for is out of town for some big trade show, he calls me and asks if I'll bid this job for him. He told me to "get it'', so his guys will have a little work while he's gone. I call and tell them I'll be by in an hour, but the husband leaving for work. It's not a big job, about 5 hours or less of work. I tell them 600.00 the lady looks at me funny, and says,"your a lot lower then the other guys. I was shooting for low but not a lot lower. I'm not 3 blocks a way the husband calls and ask when can I start? At the most you might be able to squeeze 800.00 if you wasn't biding against any one. Or did I screw up and miss something. I guess I'll fine out tomorrow.
I got a bid today at 8:00, then have to go do some easy removals for this new guy thats been using me a lot lately. His regular climber hates me, but he sucks thats not my fault(i told him that too)Sorry about rambling on its early and I'm bored.


----------



## Toddppm

It snowed.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> There's no need for guys to hate one another anyway .... My grand mom always said you get more bees with honey then vinegar ! I wave at guys that prolly hate me but that's ok give me a chance and I will grow in ya !



Ive gotta ask. Did you mean to say "grow in ya"? That's just wrong. HaHa


----------



## mckeetree

beastmaster said:


> This guy I do a lot of climbing for is out of town for some big trade show, he calls me and asks if I'll bid this job for him. He told me to "get it'', so his guys will have a little work while he's gone. I call and tell them I'll be by in an hour, but the husband leaving for work. It's not a big job, about 5 hours or less of work. I tell them 600.00 the lady looks at me funny, and says,"your a lot lower then the other guys. I was shooting for low but not a lot lower. I'm not 3 blocks a way the husband calls and ask when can I start? At the most you might be able to squeeze 800.00 if you wasn't biding against any one. Or did I screw up and miss something. I guess I'll fine out tomorrow.
> I got a bid today at 8:00, then have to go do some easy removals for this new guy thats been using me a lot lately. His regular climber hates me, but he sucks thats not my fault(i told him that too)Sorry about rambling on its early and I'm bored.



Five hours for $600.00 ??? Hmmmmmm. You may have screwed up.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Five hours for $600.00 ??? Hmmmmmm. You may have screwed up.


If it's to keep the boys busy then it is ok I guess. It'll cover cost of operation. My two cents.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Five hours for $600.00 ??? Hmmmmmm. You may have screwed up.


If it's to keep the boys busy then it is ok I guess. It'll cover cost of operation. My two cents.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> It'll cover cost of operation.



Yeah, probably.


----------



## beastmaster

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, probably.



He did tell me to get it, which I took as bid low. Their yard is only a mile or two a way, The equipment would just be sitting. I knew before hand there wouldn't be much profit, but the guys won't starve while he's a way. They were pretty happy to have work, and I picked up a job for thursday for them too. I know the owner wouldn't roll the trucks for 600.00, but he can sell ice to the Eskimos. I'm pretty good at figureing how long a tree is going to take, but I often underestimate the time it'll take to clean up the mess. Just so it doesn't run over one day it'll be alright. I still keep thinking I may of missed something every one else didn't. I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## rtsims

I still under estimate the amount of cleanup on large removals. A lot of times when Im bidding it I think to myself, "ill bring on an extra groundie or 2 that way by the time my feet hit the ground this mess will be all cleaned up". Ha! rarely does that ever happen.


----------



## Groundman One

Shoveled a roof with a buddy. Nothing special, average size but stinky steep. Decent money.

Oh... will it never be spring?


----------



## Big Natey

rtsims said:


> I still under estimate the amount of cleanup on large removals. A lot of times when Im bidding it I think to myself, "ill bring on an extra groundie or 2 that way by the time my feet hit the ground this mess will be all cleaned up". Ha! rarely does that ever happen.



So much truth in that.

My day consisted of, two small bradford pears, and a giant sweet gum (prolly 30 inches dbh) on the first job. And then three small pines and a giant loblolly (another 30 inches dbh) on the second job.

Had to rope the top out of the loblolly which probably had 100 million limbs on it, couldnt reach the top with the crane. Which really sucked cause we were down two groundies.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picked up this little fella today for $850 without a chain/bar. I think i am gonna love this 660


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster

Well it took 6 hours just like I thought it would. I asked the homeowner what the other bids were, she said two at 600.00 one at 800.00 and one at 1700.00. She said when she told the guy who bidded 800.00 she had some one doing it for 600.00 he said he'd do it for 600.00 and mow her yard.
I picked up a other job, digging out two yuccas for 450.00 it took an hour so not a bad day. At lest a little cash made it into the bosses pocket.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out on a removal, getting all the gear over there in the middle of a snow blast. Driving my 2fity with my dump trailer and skid loader in the back on 1.5" of super slick snow. I was so freakin stressed that I was worn out by the time I got to the site. Then, my grapple bucket is acting up, female connector keeps popping off, WTF OVER? Get BT into yard and all set up, went up and knocked out a couple leaders off this multi stem silver, so, I should be set up to rock it out today. Hope so, this week has been a battle with little things throwin me off. Had set up to make some extra mula by trying to squeeze in a extra biggie. Gun show this weekend and I wanted to go with a few grand spending money. BTW, I hate snow. Think we have beat the record by about 10" this year. Snowiest season ever.

Did a bid last night, they call back about 2 hours later, HO says I am way more money than the others, asked if I could drop it down to their max budget, which is still 400 more than the others, I said yes, young Marine with wee ones. Couldn't say no.


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked up this little fella today for $850 without a chain/bar. I think i am gonna love this 660View attachment 337657
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Buyer beware. I bought a 660 from some guy last season with a aftermarket exhaust for $900 and didn't take the exhaust off to look at the cylinder/piston condition. Not too many hours later it needed honing and rings.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> Buyer beware. I bought a 660 from some guy last season with a aftermarket exhaust for $900 and didn't take the exhaust off to look at the cylinder/piston condition. Not too many hours later it needed honing and rings.


No worries about this because this guy is a stihl dealer and the saw comes with the stihl warranty. I put the first oil and gas in the saw.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

That's good for u. I'm running my 660 right now and this thing is still problematic.


----------



## treeclimber101

They have always been finicky saws ! I have 3 not because I have so much to cut either ! I am going husky this year no doubt I am gonna see what all the hub bub is about


----------



## treeclimber101

I always thought they have too much plastic on them . Husky that is


----------



## KenJax Tree

We went Husky 3 years ago and haven't looked back. Stihl top handles though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I just finished writing the invoices for last month's plowing - 8K! I am not bragging, just explaining why I am so tired.

Now I am baking a cake for my daughter's birthday, it goes like:

choc cake
straw ice cream
choc cake
straw ice cream
choc cake
straw ice cream
choc covered straws (8)
Oreo cookey crumbles


I was going to go to a bakery but I don't know who can get me something like that by the end of the day. I guess I will lightly thaw the icecream and freeze the cake so it doesn't get soggy when I put the two together.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Go to DQ buy an ice cream cake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Go to DQ buy an ice cream cake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Listen buddy, I am under the strict orders of an 8 year old girl, if this thing ain't just like how she said I'm done for!

Aren't DQ cakes just ice cream? I need 3 layers of cake and 3 layers of ice cream plus the decorations. There are bakeries that should be able to do it but it has to be pre-ordered like week in advance. I might even be wrong and putting a 3 layer cake together with ice cream might not work. I dunno, I just do what I am told and hope to God I don't screw up.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Lol better do what the 8 year old wants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ben baking. Now that must be a site.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ben baking. Now that must be a site.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I have the big mixer out. Two cakes cooling right now and I need to make another as I only found two pans. In the end I might have 4 layers of cake and 4 layers of ice cream. She didn't mention icing, I didn't get any, maybe drizzle confectioners sugar over the top? Sprinkles? Living under my kid's impetuous guidelines, well, its kinda fun.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have the big mixer out. Two cakes cooling right now and I need to make another as I only found two pans. In the end I might have 4 layers of cake and 4 layers of ice cream. She didn't mention icing, I didn't get any, maybe drizzle confectioners sugar over the top? Sprinkles? Living under my kid's impetuous guidelines, well, its kinda fun.


You better get your ass to the store and get your kid some icing. Remember pics or it didn't happen. I wanna see a pic of the cake and your pink baking apron.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> You better get your ass to the store and get your kid some icing. Remember pics or it didn't happen. I wanna see a pic of the cake and your pink baking apron.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I will just use the choc dip from the strawberries and I will definatley takes pics of this *****.

These mixers are not a joke! They are heavy and powerful, whatever goes in there is gonna get mixed allright.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Newfie said:


> Hey Sedanman,
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble, but true tulip is a Brazilian hardwood. Like Harley said, here in the Northeast "tulip" is also a hardwood but is actually "yellow poplar" (magnaoliaceae liriodendron tulipfera). It is called tulip beacuse of the large tulip like blossoms. (mature bark is easily confused with ash)This wood is commonly used as a secondary wood in the furniture industry and as pulpwood. It is not used as firewood in my area (mass) because of its low relative heat output and poor coaling properties as well as being fairly smoky. As a point of reference, red oak will give you about 21 million BTU's per cord, ash 20 million and poplar is down around 12.5 million. It is light, easy to split, burns easily but will end up being a lot of work for little heat. Probably explains why there is a lot more to be had?


I hope your wore you helmet and chaps while using that beast!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked up this little fella today for $850 without a chain/bar. I think i am gonna love this 660View attachment 337657
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




Did they go back to using screw in gas caps?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was told the 660 never went to the flip caps

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Did they go back to using screw in gas caps?




I was describing you to someone yesterday I said, " the guy has everything but can't stop there".


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just like having tons of **** to fix and maintain all the time

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

El cake














I slapped the whole carton of ice cream on that SOB.


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> El cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slapped the whole carton of ice cream on that SOB.


I'm envious.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Gym Troupe'






I have to wear sunglasses to these meets so people don't see my eyes and think there is something wrong with me. I dunno, its just when I see them go I get a little emotional, I can't help it. Even worse when one doesn't get a medal, it breaks my heart. Damn foodeaters! Got me going again, I need a tissue. Guess which one I belong to.


----------



## treeman75

The cake looks good! Im going to guess the second one on the left with all the medals.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Knocked out a pretty big removal, did some big shots over the roofs. Was nervous as I had my boy running the ground and he does not have a great amount of experience working with big loads and letting it run. He did perfect, so I continued and we blasted a big tree, in a bad spot pretty quick. 2 houses, 2 sheds, wires, 2 other trees right under. Get on the phone with the HO to settle up " Oh crap, Scott I am on my way out of town right now"............... Prick.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> I just like having tons of **** to fix and maintain all the time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk





sgreanbeans said:


> Knocked out a pretty big removal, did some big shots over the roofs. Was nervous as I had my boy running the ground and he does not have a great amount of experience working with big loads and letting it run. He did perfect, so I continued and we blasted a big tree, in a bad spot pretty quick. 2 houses, 2 sheds, wires, 2 other trees right under. Get on the phone with the HO to settle up " Oh crap, Scott I am on my way out of town right now"............... Prick.




Let me guess; Florida.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Knocked out a pretty big removal, did some big shots over the roofs. Was nervous as I had my boy running the ground and he does not have a great amount of experience working with big loads and letting it run. He did perfect, so I continued and we blasted a big tree, in a bad spot pretty quick. 2 houses, 2 sheds, wires, 2 other trees right under. Get on the phone with the HO to settle up " Oh crap, Scott I am on my way out of town right now"............... Prick.


I would have said that ok. I can take your credit card over the phone. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Oh ok. Thats fine we'll just put a tarp over the hole in the roof then call us when you get back in town and we'll remove the log from the basement and collect the money at the same time........no rush enjoy your trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Trying to get back into groove as I am feeling indignant when actually having to write a proposal to clean the mess. New clients, such a bore, I don't even want to make the effort.

I need to take a re-fresher course on how to meet new people.

Hope to be out Monday for the first real time with truck and chipper after hacking my way through last months papers plus its tax time.

The other day I spent 15 minutes digging through ice mounds looking for my pintle then the next couple of days wondering where I put it til I inadvertently notice it sticking out the back of the pick-up like I haven't been avoiding putting it through a garage door all winter.

Then I couldn't find the big ass box of envelopes right under my feet.

Driving around anymore, well, for one I can't remember where I am supposed to be going and sometimes have to ask where I am. Plus the roads are so damn irritating, just can't get from A to B as quick and easy. I hit a pothole, I just scream and curse.

Somebody hit me with some motivation!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here you go.


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here you go.View attachment 337993
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Lol nice ......


----------



## Zale

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here you go.View attachment 337993
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




Good as new.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I just got a new T540xp. Hope it lives up to the hype. Putting it together now. Maybe take a pic. 
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

I saw a brand of aerial lift I don't ever remember seeing before. NORSTAR. Anybody heard of them? I know they couldn't still be in business.


----------



## gorman

Just got five call backs within the same day. Wow. From 0 to 60, spring must be here. I'm stoked I have a solid week and a half to get my guys off the unemployment and working again. Ordered new bucket pins for my loader to get the slop out. 
And got an advance copy of dark souls 2 to nerd out to.


----------



## mckeetree

mckeetree said:


> I saw a brand of aerial lift I don't ever remember seeing before. NORSTAR. Anybody heard of them? I know they couldn't still be in business.



I thought some of you jokers knew everything.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So I got my new T540xp and I like it. Here are some pic's.
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

That is a good looking saw. I would look in to one but around here our Husqvarna dealer has poor service and takes about 3 weeks to fix anything. On the other hand the Stihl dealer will do whatever it takes and has most things fixed 2 days.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Jeff post some pics with it on the hood of your company Escalade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeman75 said:


> The cake looks good! Im going to guess the second one on the left with all the medals.




Yeah, that would be her.

Just got back the Lancaster Co Convention Center where she placed 1st in all 5 events. I am proud for her but not gloating. she is no gloater either.

She is like a baby pig: cute, pink, a little furry and solid muscle.

All of those little girls have had something broken by now. Toes, ankles, fingers, they go through body parts like they are gobbling up candy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here you go.View attachment 337993
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




You do realize that if we three ever got together, well, it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You do realize that if we three ever got together, well, it wouldn't be pretty.


That it would be, but it would surely be fun. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> I thought some of you jokers knew everything.



Nope. Never heard of them.

Here is a link, but it didn't work on my computer: http://www.norstarproducts.com/
They were formed in 1995, and seems to me like they were a bit small to be an aerial lift manufacturer: http://free.salesfuel.com/companies/Norstar-Products-International-Inc-1862808.html

I called their number listed in the second link above, but I got an airline. My guess is that they are out of business.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You do realize that if we three ever got together, well, it wouldn't be pretty.


We can go up to that little bar by Jared's house and order martinis and chase around the black rats


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to a gun show and picked up a couple toys. Gotta hot pink AR style 22 for my wife. Got myself a AR with a 4 rail system and a pistol grip bi-pod and a bunch of mags. Was going to buy ammo there, NOOOOOOO. They try and rip ya off, a buck a round. Walmart sells same chit, 47 cents a round.


----------



## gorman

First day back to work felt great. Spring in my step and then I find a tick in my chest. Pull it out and the head still in me. So now I'm on doxy for a couple days. But other than that I feel awesome.


----------



## treeman75

Yep, the season is starting here and the phone is ringing. I go and look at one tonight and just get there and juan pulls up to look at it too and walks right up to me and the home owner. The HO says hes getting bids and he was in craigslist, I ask if he looking for the cheapest bid and says yes. I told him im not interested and told him good luck and walked off.


----------



## treeman75

I was a little cranky, had kinda a bad day!


----------



## treeman75

It was a little muddy! We were 40 miles out of town and had to have the neighbor pull me out.


----------



## Reg

jefflovstrom said:


> So I got my new T540xp and I like it. Here are some pic's.
> Jeff
> View attachment 338340
> View attachment 338341
> View attachment 338342
> View attachment 338343
> View attachment 338344
> View attachment 338345
> View attachment 338346
> View attachment 338347



Used mine for the first time today also Jeff, like it a lot. Lotsa torque, excellent throttle response and very precise cutting. I was careful to follow the recommendations for running it in that first time also. Worth the wait. Fukc that 201 t....two and a half years I've suffered that saw. No more.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I noticed on the specs for that t540xp that it says it comes with a 20" bar and you can run up to a 28" bar. Does it really have the power to run bars that big?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

The phone started ringing here too, these temps are bringing everyone out. Been spending most of my time cleaning up storm damage in the malvern area. I have a feeling everyone is going to call at once. Sold a couple older saws to make new for some new ones. Can't believe the response I got for my 441 and 460, sold the 441 in an hour on craigslist. I'm looking at the husky 562 and maybe the 390 or 395.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went way out of town, to a farm. Dropped 4 dead cottonwoods, big and rotten. Laid one over and it was perfectly hollow with about 2-3 inches of good wood. Tops had been blown out some years ago. It hits and I go to disc it out for the HO and I see something to the right of me moving around. Biggest freakin coon I have ever seen trying to get out. He must have been rocked pretty good as when he took off, it was at a slow trot, not a dead on sprint like normal. Felt bad for the guy, all sleepin and chit. Then I go to lay over another, this one is in real bad shape, read the good wood and set up a fiddle block to make sure it goes where I want it. Got the boy on the line, pulling hard......... maybe to hard, I barley nick this thing and it just comes apart, collapses and goes to the side. We probably could have pulled it over without a saw. It hits and just explodes. Then the smell hits, ewwwwwwwe. Rotten wood with a bazillon bugs and worm dirt. Hit another, go to start cutting and 20-30 mice come flying out of every hole. It was madness. They all scatter around the wood that's on the ground, so then, as go around making everything small, every time we move a piece, there goes a mouse. Trying to run up my leg, into our gear pile. It was kinda funny. HO had 5 cats, all sitting on the deck watching this, like they where keeping tabs for when we left. Last one was solid and at the point where it is hard as concrete but very light. I must have looked like Arnold picking up the massive chunks and pitching them into a pile. Picked up a few G's in checks from others. Good day. 

Today, we are only doing a small job in the afternoon. It is a sloppy mess out there and the saws are horribly dirty...........everything is, so we are staying in this AM to get everything back in order. Sitting about 3 weeks out and I have a crap load of stumps to do when the ground dries up.


----------



## rtsims

Jeff & Reg: Do you think its worth the price difference for the Husky? I have not made any mods to my 201 & its a slug but gets the job done.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> The phone started ringing here too, these temps are bringing everyone out. Been spending most of my time cleaning up storm damage in the malvern area. I have a feeling everyone is going to call at once. Sold a couple older saws to make new for some new ones. Can't believe the response I got for my 441 and 460, sold the 441 in an hour on craigslist. I'm looking at the husky 562 and maybe the 390 or 395.



Yep, time for all us freaks to crawl out and get cutting. I'd go with a 372 and 395.


----------



## ducaticorse

Bought this today for 8K. 120K miles 7.3 T444 INT motor. Needs cleaning and some cab paint to match my white washed trucks, but hey, why not for 8 grand? Im thinking of adding a cpl feet to the top of the box.


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> View attachment 338762
> 
> 
> Bought this today for 8K. 120K miles 7.3 T444 INT motor. Needs cleaning and some cab paint to match my white washed trucks, but hey, why not for 8 grand? Im thinking of adding a cpl feet to the top of the box.


Sounds like a good deal. You have to leave the taz on it though!


----------



## Oak Savanna

NCTREE said:


> The phone started ringing here too, these temps are bringing everyone out. Been spending most of my time cleaning up storm damage in the malvern area. I have a feeling everyone is going to call at once. Sold a couple older saws to make new for some new ones. Can't believe the response I got for my 441 and 460, sold the 441 in an hour on craigslist. I'm looking at the husky 562 and maybe the 390 or 395.



I have all 3 of those husky saws you mentioned above and they are all awesome. Which ever you go with you won't be disappointed.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Sounds like a good deal. You have to leave the taz on it though!



Lol. Kinda looks like a giant plumber's or electrician's rig to me, but I agree, seems like a solid deal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

rtsims said:


> Jeff & Reg: Do you think its worth the price difference for the Husky? I have not made any mods to my 201 & its a slug but gets the job done.



So far, it is a great saw. Lots of torque, lighter than the 210. Running "16 bar, but if it needs to go the the shop, hope they have the program software and capable tech's.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Sounds like a good deal. You have to leave the taz on it though!


That may be fitting. I left the alligator face painted on the chute of the chipper I bought last year too.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Kinda looks like a giant plumber's or electrician's rig to me, but I agree, seems like a solid deal.



Its an Arbortech body, removable top, pass through tool boxes, low profile PTO dump. Cab is nice and has a captains suspension seat. Its a nice little truck for doing the city jobs. Never seen a plumber's or an electrician's truck with a chip box!! I was looking for an F450/F550 in decent shape with the 7.3, and they are impossible to find for a reasonable price. Well over ten K and I would still have to put a box on it. This was a no brainer.


----------



## richard t

2treeornot2tree said:


> I noticed on the specs for that t540xp that it says it comes with a 20" bar and you can run up to a 28" bar. Does it really have the power to run bars that big?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 

Specs call for 12 to 16 inch bar


Engine specification
Cylinder displacement 37.7 cm³ / 2.3 cu.inch

Power output 1.8 kW
Maximum power speed 10200 rpm
Maximum recommended engine speed 14200 rpm
Fuel tank volume 0.34 lit / 11.5 fl oz
Fuel consumption 464 g/kWh

Idling speed 3000 rpm
Spark plug NGK CMR6H
Electrode gap 0.5 mm / 0.02 "
Torque, max. 1.79 Nm/9000 rpm
Air filter type Nylon 80µ

Lubricants
Oil tank volume 0.2 lit / 0.42 US pint
Oil pump type Adjustable flow
Oil pump capacity 3-9 ml/min

Vibration & noise data
Equivalent vibration level (ahv, eq) front / rear handle 3.1/3.2 m/s²
Sound pressure level at operators ear 104 dB(A)
Sound power level, guaranteed (LWA) 116 dB(A)

Cutting equipment
Chain pitch 3/8"
Recommended bar length, min-max 30-40 cm / 12"-16"
Chain speed at max power 19.4 m/s / 63.65 fts
Chain gauge 0.05 "


----------



## epicklein22

ducaticorse said:


> View attachment 338762
> 
> 
> Bought this today for 8K. 120K miles 7.3 T444 INT motor. Needs cleaning and some cab paint to match my white washed trucks, but hey, why not for 8 grand? Im thinking of adding a cpl feet to the top of the box.



That's a good deal. I beat you could get 15k for it in the right market. Those 7.3's are dogs, but get the job done.


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> View attachment 338762
> 
> 
> Bought this today for 8K. 120K miles 7.3 T444 INT motor. Needs cleaning and some cab paint to match my white washed trucks, but hey, why not for 8 grand? Im thinking of adding a cpl feet to the top of the box.




What year is that? 4700?


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its was nice here too 55* now we're waiting for 8"-12" of snow by morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Its was nice here too 55* now we're waiting for 8"-12" of snow by morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dang!,, I don't know how you guys do it,,
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

We finished this little $900 job for this old chick today and she starts in about about a discount for some **** she claims we did to her roof back in 1995. We have never worked for her before. She drags out some pics and in the background you can see a truck marked "Four Seasons Tree Care". I told herthat is not us...that was Junior Waskom's outfit there in the background. Junior was a little quassi competion back in the ninties until he went out of business in 1999. The last I heard of him he married an Iowa hog heiress and was in the hog business. She said "Well, since you knew him you can take $300 off this job."


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang!,, I don't know how you guys do it,,
> Jeff


We don't! 
Now the snow is gone, but I cant walk anywhere without sinking down a couple inches into the muck


----------



## sgreanbeans

I went around and bid some work, and in between, stopped at every single place I could to find 22LR and 380 ammo. What the hell, A holes out buying it before it hits the shelves with backdoor deals. Bought my wife a AR style 22, that is pink cammie, she wants to go blast it, but I cannot get enough ammo, tis BS.


----------



## ducaticorse

epicklein22 said:


> That's a good deal. I beat you could get 15k for it in the right market. Those 7.3's are dogs, but get the job done.


My bucket has a DT360.. This 7.3 empty does circles around it LOL.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> I went around and bid some work, and in between, stopped at every single place I could to find 22LR and 380 ammo. What the hell, A holes out buying it before it hits the shelves with backdoor deals. Bought my wife a AR style 22, that is pink cammie, she wants to go blast it, but I cannot get enough ammo, tis BS.


Sad day when .22 is scarce....


----------



## ducaticorse

mckeetree said:


> We finished this little $900 job for this old chick today and she starts in about about a discount for some **** she claims we did to her roof back in 1995. We have never worked for her before. She drags out some pics and in the background you can see a truck marked "Four Seasons Tree Care". I told herthat is not us...that was Junior Waskom's outfit there in the background. Junior was a little quassi competion back in the ninties until he went out of business in 1999. The last I heard of him he married an Iowa hog heiress and was in the hog business. She said "Well, since you knew him you can take $300 off this job."


I had someone calling from Georgia yesterday that swore we did tree work for them before....


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> What year is that? 4700?


4700 1995


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> That may be fitting. I left the alligator face painted on the chute of the chipper I bought last year too.


My old chip truck had a face painted on the headboard with gigantic open mouth .... So when the chips hit just right it made me giggle !


----------



## treeclimber101

spent the day lardthrusting for Jared yesterday had fun worked for the first full day this year so far


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> My old chip truck had a face painted on the headboard with gigantic open mouth .... So when the chips hit just right it made me giggle !



I didn't realize men giggled. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I didn't realize men giggled. Just saying.


I just giggled reading that ....


----------



## tree MDS

Slowly getting ready for another round of weekend warfare here. I've been lucky to have just enough work to scrape through the end of winter $ wise. Good thing. The little bit of money felt like taking a watering can to the Sahara. Wtf. 

I can honestly say my shop (both inside and out) is cleaner and more spacious than I've ever seen it (finally). Its gonna be nice to have it like that all year. Once spring comes, I'm gonna get another load of processed for the driveway and topdress and reseed my front lawn. Should be pretty tight looking.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Yep, time for all us freaks to crawl out and get cutting. I'd go with a 372 and 395.


I have a 372 already and a 385, I think i'm going with a 562 for now. I like the way it feels in the tree and it has plenty of power.


----------



## Zale

68 degrees today and tomorrow its going to be in the 20s with 40-50 mph winds. Can you say "WTF"?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Zale said:


> 68 degrees today and tomorrow its going to be in the 20s with 40-50 mph winds. Can you say "WTF"?



56 here yesterday and 8" of snow and 15 with a 40mph wind today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> My bucket has a DT360.. This 7.3 empty does circles around it LOL.



My old chip truck had a DTA 360 with a Manual tranny, and my current chip truck has the 444 (7.3) with an automatic. Some days it seems like the old 360 had more jam than the 7.3. Old truck had a 12 yard box and new one holds 18. A bit of a dog coming home loaded to the balls pulling the 1500 but it goes like cut cat empty. Wish I had a 466! Looks like a great truck and price was good. It will get the job done!


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> spent the day lardthrusting for Jared yesterday had fun worked for the first full day this year so far




You two look more like bouncers at some old south side club.


----------



## BC WetCoast

mckeetree said:


> We finished this little $900 job for this old chick today and she starts in about about a discount for some **** she claims we did to her roof back in 1995. We have never worked for her before. She drags out some pics and in the background you can see a truck marked "Four Seasons Tree Care". I told herthat is not us...that was Junior Waskom's outfit there in the background. Junior was a little quassi competion back in the ninties until he went out of business in 1999. The last I heard of him he married an Iowa hog heiress and was in the hog business. She said "Well, since you knew him you can take $300 off this job."



I worked for Four Seasons about 10 years ago. Oh, different one.

The shingles on her roof were probably only guaranteed for 15 yrs by the manufacturer.


----------



## capetrees

Phone's starting to ring again. Three job bids in the past two days, got all of them (two repeat customers) Spring cleanup is just around the corner and then all hell breaks loose for the summer.


----------



## Oak Savanna

mckeetree said:


> You two look more like bouncers at some old south side club.


ZZ TOP!!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Been out with the chipper pushing it into long curving steep Chester County driveways for two days straight then smoked a J one evening and set off cleaning til about 4am then I went out and did estimates in the dark til dawn when my wife called asking what in the hell I thought I was doing then rolled out again today then gonna snuggle with these squirlets I found in a hollow cherry then at about 4am go out and salt Peabody's hill.

My wife is all pissed off about the squirrels , well actually she is pissed off she married me in the first place but she is taking it out on the squirrels. Me and my daughter just love them. A true child's dream. Their eyes are still closed but are healthy and eating though I almost cooked them with the stones I had warmed for them on the wood stove.

My wife has been worried that we would have the extra 1500 to send our kid to gym camp this summer but I am doing a removal for the owner of the camp and had told him 2500. Now there is also a bunch of other broken trees over there. It was before I knew what gym camp cost for the week.

One of her karate instructors hooked her up with sparring gear so I went to his house and cleared out a bunch of fallen debris.

Windy as Hell right now, just went and moved my truck from under that white pine and think I will nestle down, get some squirrel lovin and nod out like a junkie fer a spell.


----------



## Reg

Did a quick vid earlier on the 201 v 540....just my thoughts


----------



## Toddppm

I thought the sledge hammer was coming out until you placed it under the wheel A log splitter would do some nice mods to it too.


----------



## tree MDS

I wish I felt that way about my new 540. I tried to use it a while back for the first time. I thought maybe my help screwed up and poured dog piss in the tank instead of 2 stroke. Piece of crap wouldn't even idle. Granted it was like six degrees out, but still!! Been back on my trusty 200. Too cold out to **** around with all that. Might try it again this weekend. Kinda hard with a ripping 200 in the truck. We'll see.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I wish I felt that way about my new 540. I tried to use it a while back for the first time. I thought maybe my help screwed up and poured dog piss in the tank instead of 2 stroke. Piece of crap wouldn't even idle. Granted it was like six degrees out, but still!! Been back on my trusty 200. Too cold out to **** around with all that. Might try it again this weekend. Kinda hard with a ripping 200 in the truck. We'll see.


I heard nothing but **** about that saw from my dealer. Said he got his demo unit, and it wouldn't even start. Rep told him to take it apart and reconnect a fuel line that probably popped off. The fitting is made of two different metals... WTF?? Also, cold weather carb config requires drilling for the plate? WTF??. All that, and it feels awkward as **** in the hand. And maybe its just me, but it feels twice as heavy as a 200 or 201.


----------



## ducaticorse

Reg said:


> Did a quick vid earlier on the 201 v 540....just my thoughts



Funny dude. You know there are tree cuters in Africa that are still using manual saws as their primary instrument, right??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Reg said:


> Did a quick vid earlier on the 201 v 540....just my thoughts



Feel free to **** that 201 carcus to me and I will fixer and run the **** out of her.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Easy, killer. It's not a lawn mower. 

Jesus, 18° out and the wind is whipping like no tomorrow. Come on already!!!! Grr...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Cold and windy here. Gonna be 50 tomorrow. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, they're saying 38 tomorrow, 50 Saturday. Guess its working its way over. Still, 7° for the overnight tonight? Getting very old.


----------



## treeclimber101

Trees on houses auntie M ......trees on houses !


----------



## treeclimber101

Reg always be looking out for the cops in his videos !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Trees on houses auntie M ......trees on houses !



Wait... who's auntie M, and why aren't you on that if you've only worked one day so far this year!!??


----------



## capetrees

Reg said:


> Did a quick vid earlier on the 201 v 540....just my thoughts




I think it's kinda funny that the 201 is all beat from years of use to make him his money and then he craps all over it when it wears out. So what then? Buys a new saw but different make. How does that prove the new one is better?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Wait... who's auntie M, and why aren't you on that if you've only worked one day so far this year!!??


I did 2 today, wanna see me pics ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I did 2 today, wanna see me pics ?



Not really. I guess I just didn't get your Jared speak. My bad.


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> I think it's kinda funny that the 201 is all beat from years of use to make him his money and then he craps all over it when it wears out. So what then? Buys a new saw but different make. How does that prove the new one is better?



Do you listen to yourself? Why is it funny? Should he have spent more money keeping it alive or invest in a saw that is more superior? How do you know that maybe that saw had need of repairs that are more than than the price of a new saw? 
To you other guy's that have bad opinion's about it, prove you have one.
As an Operation's Manager, I make sure to have the best saw's I can. Although the owner of our company thinks that is a lot of money for a saw, he trust me enough to give me what I want. The 201T has some weak spots. The main one is where the handle grip meets at the front. Fragile. 
Don't be jealous, buy one. After a day or two, you will like it. Just make sure you have a shop with the software to go to.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Helped a couple of Deevo's guys today dismantle this thing.
I at 53 was the least ancient. But we got er done, by gum.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Funny dude. You know there are tree cuters in Africa that are still using manual saws as their primary instrument, right??



Maybe as they should? 
Jeff


----------



## Reg

capetrees said:


> I think it's kinda funny that the 201 is all beat from years of use to make him his money and then he craps all over it when it wears out. So what then? Buys a new saw but different make. How does that prove the new one is better?



I made it very clear in the video that I'd used the 201 for 2 years because I had no alternative. Yes I got paid for the days I used it too, like you said. But having started climbing with and 020av nearly 25 years ago, then the 020t, and the 200t after that I felt severely handicapped in having to switch to a 201 a couple of years ago. Working against gravity, you simply cannot work a tree the same way with an underpowered saw like the 201 as you can with say a 200. The 540 on the other hand is different class. It just fukcn sinks into the wood wheres the 201 just bogs down. Consider too the many Stiihl reps that Ive spoken too who swear blind with such conviction the 201 cuts every bit a good as a 200....when everybody, including them knows that is simply not true.

I dont see the point in being nice about it. I just wanted to smash the fukcer after 2 years of being pssed off. I lost so much time with that saw basically having to climb like a pu ssy, cutting everything small because limbs and tops that are ripping and tearing out because the saw cant keep up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Reg said:


> I made it very clear in the video that I'd used the 201 for 2 years because I had no alternative. Yes I got paid for the days I used it too, like you said. But having started climbing with and 020av nearly 25 years ago, then the 020t, and the 200t after that I felt severely handicapped in having to switch to a 201 a couple of years ago. Working against gravity, you simply cannot work a tree the same way with an underpowered saw like the 201 as you can with say a 200. The 540 on the other hand is different class. It just fukcn sinks into the wood wheres the 201 just bogs down. Consider too the many Stiihl reps that Ive spoken too who swear blind with such conviction the 201 cuts every bit a good as a 200....when everybody, including them knows that is simply not true.
> 
> I dont see the point in being nice about it. I just wanted to smash the fukcer after 2 years of being pssed off. I lost so much time with that saw basically having to climb like a pu ssy, cutting everything small because limbs and tops that are ripping and tearing out because the saw cant keep up.


Did you mod your 201 or was it stock?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you listen to yourself? Why is it funny? Should he have spent more money keeping it alive or invest in a saw that is more superior? How do you know that maybe that saw had need of repairs that are more than than the price of a new saw?
> To you other guy's that have bad opinion's about it, prove you have one.
> As an Operation's Manager, I make sure to have the best saw's I can. Although the owner of our company thinks that is a lot of money for a saw, he trust me enough to give me what I want. The 201T has some weak spots. The main one is where the handle grip meets at the front. Fragile.
> Don't be jealous, buy one. After a day or two, you will like it. Just make sure you have a shop with the software to go to.
> Jeff


 
So what saw does your boss buy for you to run?


----------



## richard t

capetrees said:


> So what saw does your boss buy for you to run?


 
I believe jeff said the husky t540


----------



## sgreanbeans

capetrees said:


> I think it's kinda funny that the 201 is all beat from years of use to make him his money and then he craps all over it when it wears out. So what then? Buys a new saw but different make. How does that prove the new one is better?


 I don't think that was the point, I think Reg just wanted to have a little fun and express his grief with the 201.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Reg said:


> I made it very clear in the video that I'd used the 201 for 2 years because I had no alternative. Yes I got paid for the days I used it too, like you said. But having started climbing with and 020av nearly 25 years ago, then the 020t, and the 200t after that I felt severely handicapped in having to switch to a 201 a couple of years ago. Working against gravity, you simply cannot work a tree the same way with an underpowered saw like the 201 as you can with say a 200. The 540 on the other hand is different class. It just fukcn sinks into the wood wheres the 201 just bogs down. Consider too the many Stiihl reps that Ive spoken too who swear blind with such conviction the 201 cuts every bit a good as a 200....when everybody, including them knows that is simply not true.
> 
> I dont see the point in being nice about it. I just wanted to smash the fukcer after 2 years of being pssed off. I lost so much time with that saw basically having to climb like a pu ssy, cutting everything small because limbs and tops that are ripping and tearing out because the saw cant keep up.


 Same reason I kept that new 200T that I bought at the pawn shop, I was going to sell it, but then decided I better keep it. Still sittin purty in me shop, its really hard not to take it out and put it on the truck.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Reg said:


> I made it very clear in the video that I'd used the 201 for 2 years because I had no alternative. Yes I got paid for the days I used it too, like you said. But having started climbing with and 020av nearly 25 years ago, then the 020t, and the 200t after that I felt severely handicapped in having to switch to a 201 a couple of years ago. Working against gravity, you simply cannot work a tree the same way with an underpowered saw like the 201 as you can with say a 200. The 540 on the other hand is different class. It just fukcn sinks into the wood wheres the 201 just bogs down. Consider too the many Stiihl reps that Ive spoken too who swear blind with such conviction the 201 cuts every bit a good as a 200....when everybody, including them knows that is simply not true.
> 
> I dont see the point in being nice about it. I just wanted to smash the fukcer after 2 years of being pssed off. I lost so much time with that saw basically having to climb like a pu ssy, cutting everything small because limbs and tops that are ripping and tearing out because the saw cant keep up.


Reg my 201t eats my 540 for breakfast. Now with that being said the 201 is not stock, but only a muffler mod and timing advanced. The 201 is far more fuel efficient. The only thing I like better on the 540 is the ergonomics of it. That's just my experience. With the two saws. 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## tree MDS

Was just out putting all my freshly sharpened saws in the truck and getting things ready for tomorrow. Spotted my shiny new 540. Pulled it out to double check. Yep, still runs like ****. Won't idle even when hot as hell, then dies and I actually have to choke it to start it again. Dog piss!!!!!


----------



## tree MDS

That said, it's a pretty little saw and I like the way it feels. Does seem like it has the potential to rip too. Seems like it just needs to be woken up some, is all. Well, running right first would be nice..


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. At least they were considerate enough to have the on off button spring loaded in the start position. Saves you an extra step so you can focus your energy on the pull cord.

Called my dealer. Gonna drop mine back off Monday to (hopefully) get it straightened out some.


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Reg always be looking out for the cops in his videos !




Not the cops, Immigration Naturalization Services.


----------



## Reg

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Reg my 201t eats my 540 for breakfast. Now with that being said the 201 is not stock, but only a muffler mod and timing advanced. The 201 is far more fuel efficient. The only thing I like better on the 540 is the ergonomics of it. That's just my experience. With the two saws.
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking



Thats amazing. Because I had my 201 modded within a month of owning it. And while it was vastly improved as a result, my stock 540 just smokes it right out of the box. What I did notice though is that I ran it exactly to the recommendations in the manual that very first time, while a buddy of mine did not. Mine seems to rev higher and more torquey as things have turned out. Maybe I got lucky. But it seems you are one of the very few and far between that rate the 201 for much more than eating $hit...let alone eat a 540 or 200, modded or not. Maybe you got lucky too.


----------



## treebilly

I agree that the 201 is in no way comparable to the 020 or 200t I have given the Stihl reps my opinion and they disagree. My 201s are out of warrentty now so let the mods begin. I do have the dealer rebuilding 4 of my 200s also


----------



## tree MDS

What'd you have to do to sweet talk that thing into running right? Maybe sit it down for tea and crumpets? Mine seems like an overpriced 335, (or 338, whatever the early ones were the last time) A little sleeker looking maybe, but the same flop. I could be wrong though. Time will tell.


----------



## Reg

tree MDS said:


> What'd you have to do to sweet talk that thing into running right? Maybe sit it down for tea and crumpets? Mine seems like an overpriced 335, (or 338, whatever the early ones were the last time) A little sleeker looking maybe, but the same flop. I could be wrong though. Time will tell.


Not really into tea Paul, crumpets are good though. I dont know why you would harbour a new saw that isnt working. I would demand a new one from the dealer right away. He sold you faulty goods. I'll make a vid of mine running next week, you'll see the difference. 335, I dont think so.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> What'd you have to do to sweet talk that thing into running right? Maybe sit it down for tea and crumpets? Mine seems like an overpriced 335, (or 338, whatever the early ones were the last time) A little sleeker looking maybe, but the same flop. I could be wrong though. Time will tell.



Like Reg, I followed the instructions. When started, I let it idle for a couple of minutes for the auto tune,,then it rips. More power and torque. 
Won't be getting any more 201's now.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Told you guys last year the 540 was **** ! I demoed one for 2 days and it was useless ! Pieces of **** ..... Jeff like em though !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Reg said:


> Thats amazing. Because I had my 201 modded within a month of owning it. And while it was vastly improved as a result, my stock 540 just smokes it right out of the box. What I did notice though is that I ran it exactly to the recommendations in the manual that very first time, while a buddy of mine did not. Mine seems to rev higher and more torquey as things have turned out. Maybe I got lucky. But it seems you are one of the very few and far between that rate the 201 for much more than eating $hit...let alone eat a 540 or 200, modded or not. Maybe you got lucky too.[/ just a quick vid I did comparing 3 saws
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Like Reg, I followed the instructions. When started, I let it idle for a couple of minutes for the auto tune,,then it rips. More power and torque.
> Won't be getting any more 201's now.
> Jeff



Is that where the crumpet sharing and tea comes in? Not seeing it yet. I spent $610 in the dead of winter on that saw though, so its not like like it was for lack of effort. We'll see. She goes back to the shop Monday.


----------



## deevo

Reg said:


> Thats amazing. Because I had my 201 modded within a month of owning it. And while it was vastly improved as a result, my stock 540 just smokes it right out of the box. What I did notice though is that I ran it exactly to the recommendations in the manual that very first time, while a buddy of mine did not. Mine seems to rev higher and more torquey as things have turned out. Maybe I got lucky. But it seems you are one of the very few and far between that rate the 201 for much more than eating $hit...let alone eat a 540 or 200, modded or not. Maybe you got lucky too.


 I've had my 540 for 6 months now been using it all winter in temps cold as -30, and if you start it like your supposed to (guess like us Reg) it runs awesome! Love mine, and hands down would buy another when my other 200's die out!


----------



## deevo

treeclimber101 said:


> Told you guys last year the 540 was **** ! I demoed one for 2 days and it was useless ! Pieces of **** ..... Jeff like em though !


 It's not, I've probably been using my saw the longest out of anyone on here (6 months) aside from some Euro guys. Solid saw and very reliable. You guys on the east coast must of got some duds or aren't starting them the proper way at the beginning of the day!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Phone has been ringing steadily everyday. Sold 15k in work in the last 3 days on top of my already 2 week back log. Super stoked to be this busy this early in the year.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

It's going to snow, again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Reg said:


> Not really into tea Paul, crumpets are good though. I dont know why you would harbour a new saw that isnt working. I would demand a new one from the dealer right away. He sold you faulty goods. I'll make a vid of mine running next week, you'll see the difference. 335, I dont think so.



Is a crumpet what we call an English Muffin? They are good.

And as a matter of fact I enjoy a hot cup of strong tea. I may use 2 or three little bags for one cup.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Toddppm said:


> It's going to snow, again.




Sounds good ! One more for Old Time's sake?

Was out a couple days this, its a ***** though I knocked a few jobs off the list.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oh yesh and:

Hell fellas, I used to run around with a pair of cheap Echos with which I could make any of use look bad.


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> It's not, I've probably been using my saw the longest out of anyone on here (6 months) aside from some Euro guys. Solid saw and very reliable. You guys on the east coast must of got some duds or aren't starting them the proper way at the beginning of the day!


I wasn't impressed with it .


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Oh yesh and:
> 
> Hell fellas, I used to run around with a pair of cheap Echos with which I could make any of use look bad.


I dropped my 385 outta the tree and almost hit Jared in the head with it . Now it's in parts waiting for parts


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Today's pita Oak removal 















Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## Reg

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Is a crumpet what we call an English Muffin? They are good.
> 
> And as a matter of fact I enjoy a hot cup of strong tea. I may use 2 or three little bags for one cup.



Nah....its like saying an apple is an orange. Muffin is a muffin. Crumpets are good with cheese, jam, honey or syrup: http://britishfood.about.com/od/eorecipes/r/Recipe-Traditional-English-Crumpets.htm


----------



## mckeetree

I actually sold a pretty decent job today. First thing to come in really worth a **** since just before the first of the year.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Woke up to 1" of snow. I was going to go out the lot and clean up my mess from winter, but I guess winter is still here. Went to do a drive by bid, as I go by, I see that the had already hired someone else to prune his oak. Nice remington pole saw dude...................


----------



## treeclimber101

I have a better feeling about this year then last !


----------



## squad143

Reg said:


> Nah....its like saying an apple is an orange. Muffin is a muffin. Crumpets are good with cheese, jam, honey or syrup: http://britishfood.about.com/od/eorecipes/r/Recipe-Traditional-English-Crumpets.htm


I thought they were the same, but this explains it better: http://dduane.tumblr.com/post/62918069189/the-difference-between-crumpets-and-english-muffins
I like them both. Also good for making your own egg mcmuffins.

On a Arborist related note, I had a chance to Demo a 201 last week. Although it didn't seem to rev as high as my 200s, it did seem to have more torque. I know Devon is pleased with his 540 (hope to give his a try sometime) but honestly, unless it is a lot better, I'll probably go with the 201 when the time comes. I'm really pleased with my Stihl dealer. Really great service.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

squad143 said:


> I thought they were the same, but this explains it better: http://dduane.tumblr.com/post/62918069189/the-difference-between-crumpets-and-english-muffins
> I like them both. Also good for making your own egg mcmuffins.
> 
> On a Arborist related note, I had a chance to Demo a 201 last week. Although it didn't seem to rev as high as my 200s, it did seem to have more torque. I know Devon is pleased with his 540 (hope to give his a try sometime) but honestly, unless it is a lot better, I'll probably go with the 201 when the time comes. I'm really pleased with my Stihl dealer. Really great service.


If you liked the 201 already, you will love it modified. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a better feeling about this year then last !



Me too. 2013 wasn't as bad as 2009 for us but things just never seemed to break loose like we wanted it to. I would love to see it one more time like it was for us a while back in the mid 90's...three month back logs, pricing every job what it is really worth and having a take it or leave it attitude, actually making some money and being able to work seven days a week if you want to.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Me too. 2013 wasn't as bad as 2009 for us but things just never seemed to break loose like we wanted it to. I would love to see it one more time like it was for us a while back in the mid 90's...three month back logs, pricing every job what it is really worth and having a take it or leave it attitude, actually making some money and being able to work seven days a week if you want to.


That'd be nice to feel your self worth again . Instead of having someone dictate what your hard work is worth


----------



## treeclimber101

I said it a few years ago about snow ! Oh your gonna tell me what your gonna pay me ? **** you then move your own snow ..... And if guys just ignored a storm or 2 that would change the tune of the client and the dreaded insurance company's think of the slip and falls if no one ever showed up period ! What do they say absence makes the heart grow fonder ..... Well that can apply to many aspects of business too but everyone has to agree to want to make that hard line change !


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't see ****ing plumbers or electricians out there cutting each other's throats for a job .... Hell no you can call 100 and 85 of them are within dollars of each other !


----------



## jefflovstrom

My one day off a week, Sunday. Gonna be 90 degrees, I ain't doing nothing today, later I will begin with the stress for the week to come..
Jeff


----------



## rtsims

Cleaning house and doing the weeks laundry. Soar & tired today. Put in a solid 12 hr day yesterday because my dumb ass vastly underbid a job. Have to go back tomorrow for another 2-4 hrs. I just did a drive by when I bid it, I was in a hurry. Last time I EVER do that. Tree was so dead I cant even tell you what species it is. Was afraid to rig normal size pieces, and everything that wasn't roped out exploded when it hit the ground. Pissed at myself. I think there's a 6 pack in my near future.


----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> Cleaning house and doing the weeks laundry.




Get you a woman. They are GREAT. I always have one sometimes two around here. I highly recommend them.


----------



## treeman75

This long cold winter has been messing with my mind lately, I was doing pretty good for most of it. I had everthing paid up for most of the winter but this last month is killing me, been stressing me out. I know with just a few good jobs things will turn around and things will be great. Friday I was doing a big locust removal and the wind was blowing making half the tree real hard to do. My mind wasnt really in it and with the wind blowing it made me get kinda sea sick, first time thats happened in a long time. I kinda hate to say this and probably wont tell anyone else but when I was up there breathing exaust and sawdust blowing in my face I thought for the first time ever is this really what I want to do. I was thinking is it really worth risking my life for this crazy shet.


----------



## treeman75

I really do love what I do, I just have to get over this little spell.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mckeetree said:


> Get you a woman. They are GREAT. I always have one sometimes two around here. I highly recommend them.


Yeah, till you get the credit card statement.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> I really do love what I do, I just have to get over this little spell.


Right there with ya, this time of year is the worst for me. I think it's just too much free time to sit around and think about all the money I don't have. Gotta be over in a week or two.


----------



## rtsims

Oh buddy, im married & have 2 daughters. My wife is a different breed. She works for the state 5 days a week, 10 hr shifts, then trains horses on the weekends. So I do what I can around the house. Its a 2 way street in this relationship & I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't see ****ing plumbers or electricians out there cutting each other's throats for a job .... Hell no you can call 100 and 85 of them are within dollars of each other !



To tell you the truth, my good friend is a master plumber and has the same gripes we do about his trade. Non-licensed hacks cutting into his trade, non payers, underbidders, and less than scrupulous competition.


----------



## treeclimber101

I guess but any I have ever called have always been close In price and even closer with the attitude of your lucky I'm here so get out of my way and let me work ! LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

It's a twisted circle my credit it **** all winter long and then it's great all summer long then by the 1st of the year it's **** again !


----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> Oh buddy, im married & have 2 daughters. My wife is a different breed. She works for the state 5 days a week, 10 hr shifts, then trains horses on the weekends. So I do what I can around the house. Its a 2 way street in this relationship & I wouldn't have it any other way!



Whatever. My son has one of those "different breeds" and "wouldn't have it any other way".


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeman75 said:


> This long cold winter has been messing with my mind lately, I was doing pretty good for most of it. I had everthing paid up for most of the winter but this last month is killing me, been stressing me out. I know with just a few good jobs things will turn around and things will be great. Friday I was doing a big locust removal and the wind was blowing making half the tree real hard to do. My mind wasnt really in it and with the wind blowing it made me get kinda sea sick, first time thats happened in a long time. I kinda hate to say this and probably wont tell anyone else but when I was up there breathing exaust and sawdust blowing in my face I thought for the first time ever is this really what I want to do. I was thinking is it really worth risking my life for this crazy shet.



Yeah, drier vents make me want to gag. There was this one chipper that always blew smoke, it was tough working in the exhaust of that thing. A few times I got to a job and the clients were happily building a bonfire under the trees we were working on, I guess they thought they would burn the debris.


----------



## rtsims

mckeetree said:


> Whatever. My son has one of those "different breeds" and "wouldn't have it any other way".



Yep!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Spring break for the youngest. So I will have 2 out of 3 with me this week. I am hoping to wash the bucket today,before we head out, it is a nasty pig.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got a wonderful little suprise overnight, a 1.5" of white ****. Roads are slippy as he'll and my chip truck empty would be like a slip and slide. Guess we aren't working today unless the roads melt.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

U got what we had yesterday AM. I looked out the window and thought I was dreaming. GO AWAY SNOW! This time of year is hard, ground is so soft. Did this oak removal and did everything I could to protect the yard. Then, when we are flipping small longs for cribbing and it dinging the yard up, so F it, I just gave up and began the assault. When I dumped the log onto the cribbing, it landed perfect, but drove the smalls down about 4". That yard will take a full load of top soil.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

This winter has been relentless. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Was going to finish up Saturdays job, employee tells me last night he cant make it because direct tv told him to be home between 8-12 so they can come install some chit. Uh, really dude? So I will be spending the day in the shop, then having a little chit chat with him later. Truth be told Im not too sad about not having to work in the rain today.


----------



## tree MDS

Just getting to shop, lighting fire. Another balmy day. Put in my 20 hours worth of weekend warfare. I gotta say, I still got it. These two jobs were bid a little on the aggressive side, but yielded the usual day rate in the end. Had to break out all the good stuff to do it though. From a few wraptor rides, to using the tractor and logging winch to skid trees out of a ravine, to six wheeling the bucket around a house, to climbing out of it to get the last 30' it wouldn't reach. I gotta say, I'm one bad ass mofo. I would love to see the average "tree service" around here take on some of the jobs I do, fairly certain it would be humorous. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

And I also gotta say, that wraptor is worth every damn penny. I don't care how jaded this business has made me, sitting at the base of a 90' takedown, tied in at 75', listening to the sweet sounds of the wraptor and 200 idling, knowing how much nearly effortless destruction is about to take place and how fast, well, kinda brings back that old evil grin.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am gonna buy a wraptor in April I hear nothing but good things


----------



## rtsims

Oak removal from the other day. The left side was over a house and service lines. Called for a line drop and it was game on. Speed lined 60% of it out towards where the picture was taken. Fun day. Blocking down the stems kind of sucked though.


----------



## rtsims

Not sure how to rotate that


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I am gonna buy a wraptor in April I hear nothing but good things



Not sure what your trees are like there (look pretty wimpy from your pics), but that thing is pretty sick on some of the jobs I run into up here. Pretty sure I wouldn't have finished saturdays job without it. I went up the last 90' gangly oak at 3:00. Tree needed to have some big cuts rigged and and it was still firewood at 4:30. Just being able to take a saw and 9/16 lowering line up with you instead up pulling it up after saves a ton of effort at the end of a long day. Not to mention sailing past all the smaller hemlock limbs I would've been bitching and swearing my way through otherwise. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yes jersey known for its wimpy trees !


----------



## Toddppm

rtsims said:


> Oak removal from the other day. The left side was over a house and service lines. Called for a line drop and it was game on. Speed lined 60% of it out towards where the picture was taken. Fun day. Blocking down the stems kind of sucked though. View attachment 339813




Are you a little guy? Or is that a really big house? The scale just looks really off on that picture.


----------



## Oak Savanna

rtsims said:


> Was going to finish up Saturdays job, employee tells me last night he cant make it because direct tv told him to be home between 8-12 so they can come install some chit. Uh, really dude? So I will be spending the day in the shop, then having a little chit chat with him later. Truth be told Im not too sad about not having to work in the rain today.



Hey rtsims is the guy that couldn't show up for work because of direct tv coming to his house the same guy who is lounging against the fence in your picture below?! Lol. Ya I'd have a chat with him alright!!! That's a big ugly tree. Nice work!


----------



## Zale

Another 10" of snow today. Will the suffering ever end?


----------



## capetrees

Ok, ok. I do feel bad for you. I'm north of you and we have no snow on the ground at all. 10" sucks at this time of year.


----------



## Oak Savanna

capetrees said:


> Ok, ok. I do feel bad for you. I'm north of you and we have no snow on the ground at all. 10" sucks at this time of year.



And I am north of you and we still have 1-2 feet on the ground in places!!! I am getting pretty sick of it! It just won't warm up to melt!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> I was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


 

But it's CA


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Mmm. Rampant gays, earthquakes, brush fires and smog. I'm not quite sold just yet.


----------



## treebilly

had to work on bat trees for the gas co. some do-gooder bs stuff. my 201 f-d up and I took a second to think of Reg and launched it from 70 foot. Really wasn't the saw, the bar tip decided to go bad at a bad time. took a hard ride so I figured it could also


----------



## deevo

Did a little shopping on the weekend! Get it weds, 6.7 diesel f250. I hummed and hawed over the ford and dodge. Heard lots of bad things about the newer dodges other then the cummins. Ordered a cap and gonna put 33 or 35" tires on her! Plus need a little more muscle to pull my lift when I get it in April !


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Did a little shopping on the weekend! Get it weds, 6.7 diesel f250. I hummed and hawed over the ford and dodge. Heard lots of bad things about the newer dodges other then the cummins. Ordered a cap and gonna put 33 or 35" tires on her! Plus need a little more muscle to pull my lift when I get it in April !



She's a beaut! $1.45/litre for diesel you should have got a gaser!! Lol


----------



## Pelorus

Oak Savanna said:


> She's a beaut! $1.45/litre for diesel you should have got a gaser!! Lol



High cost of diesel is gonna hurt coffee and apple fritter consumption.


----------



## Pelorus

Found out today that my young lad passed the ISA CA exam........and his last name got misspelled "Stevenonson" (sounds like a Viking) instead of boring ole "Stevenson"


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> Found out today that my young lad passed the ISA CA exam........and his last name got misspelled "Stevenonson" (sounds like a Viking) instead of boring ole "Stevenson"



Good news about him passing! Not so good about the name spelling. Did he write at the annual conference at deer hurst last month? I was gonna go to the conference but ended up extending my stay in Barbados. I logged on to the cameras at the shop and could see it snowing and blowing like crazy and said screw that!!


----------



## Pelorus

Ya, at Deerhust. He went and I couldn't afford to. Something not right about that.
Choosing Barbados over the conference sounds like your priorities are skewed..........in the right direction: South!


----------



## Pelorus

Oak Savanna said:


> Good news about him passing! Not so good about the name spelling.



Kinda proves my assertion that a baboon can pass the exam. 
Baboon can prolly spell it's own name correctly too.


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> Found out today that my young lad passed the ISA CA exam........and his last name got misspelled "Stevenonson" (sounds like a Viking) instead of boring ole "Stevenson"


Awesome Dave! Pass on my congrats to him!


----------



## deevo

Pelorus said:


> High cost of diesel is gonna hurt coffee and apple fritter consumption.


Well I have a lot of roll up the rims stored away to cover that!


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> She's a beaut! $1.45/litre for diesel you should have got a gaser!! Lol


I got the diesel for basically the same price of the gas engine! Hoping eventually the price will go back down a little.... Fingers crossed


----------



## Pelorus

deevo said:


> Awesome Dave! Pass on my congrats to him!



Will do, Devon.
Congrats on that truck. Looks like a very nice ride.


----------



## rtsims

Toddppm said:


> Are you a little guy? Or is that a really big house? The scale just looks really off on that picture.


I'm 6'5 225# but thanks for askin. 
And to Oak Sav: no that's my bro in law who just came along for the ride. By the way, Oak Sav would be a sweet name, "just sayin."


----------



## gorman

deevo said:


> I got the diesel for basically the same price of the gas engine! Hoping eventually the price will go back down a little.... Fingers crossed



Why did u go with the 250 rather than the 350?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wish I could get a whole work week in without rain or snow. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Well so far I did 2 pallets of salt since 2am ! I'm done with this winter And judging by all the new rattles my trucks have they are done too !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am glad I didn't have to do anything with the snow yesterday. So so glad as a matter of fact.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh and I cut my hair




all of it so today was my first taste of winter ! It's cold


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh and I cut my hair
> 
> 
> 
> all of it so today was my first taste of winter ! It's cold


No you didnt! Didn't you wanna look like my ugly brother anymore?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh and I cut my hair all of it so today was my first taste of winter ! It's cold


I just went back to Marine high reg and shaved my beard off. Holy crap is it cold now.


----------



## treeclimber101

I weighed it , I dropped almost a half lb of hair on the floor !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Still to cold out to be getting crazy like that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I might keep mine another year. Idk. I do know I hate shaving

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had to put off alot of work this winter, do to the epic amounts of snow and chitty weather, it breaks and now everyone calls on the same day. 

Working at the death house, where a bunch of people died. Tree that one son was killed on, still stands as is it was when the accident happened. Burn pit where the other kid was killed (from burning brush from the first accident) is about 30 ft away. Very spooky. Used the ladder that the dad fell off of and died to get on roof to get rid of low branches. Going real slow, triple double checking every thing. Cant wait to get outa there, but damn sure not rushing it. Wasn't going to do this job, but she is a sweet old lady and the only remaining son told me they all died of stupidity.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Had to put off alot of work this winter, do to the epic amounts of snow and chitty weather, it breaks and now everyone calls on the same day.
> 
> Working at the death house, where a bunch of people died. Tree that one son was killed on, still stands as is it was when the accident happened. Burn pit where the other kid was killed (from burning brush from the first accident) is about 30 ft away. Very spooky. Used the ladder that the dad fell off of and died to get on roof to get rid of low branches. Going real slow, triple double checking every thing. Cant wait to get outa there, but damn sure not rushing it. Wasn't going to do this job, but she is a sweet old lady and the only remaining son told me they all died of stupidity.


Screw that. I would have said pass. Lots of bad Gu Gu on that property

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh and I cut my hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of it so today was my first taste of winter ! It's cold



Its about time. Now you're just plain old ugly again. That whole hair thing was pretty queer. Lol.


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Wish I could get a whole work week in without rain or snow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




Planned on starting up full time on Monday, well started Friday actually. Now everything covered in snow again. This one was a little rough as we had to start around midnight with no sleep, was dragging ass but only worked about 12 hours.
Had hired a new guy last week to start Monday. Called him over the weekend to see if he wanted to do snow with us to start off- sure no problem. ****er wouldn't answer the phone when it was go time, oh well at least I know now instead of later


----------



## Toddppm

rtsims said:


> I'm 6'5 225# but thanks for askin.
> And to Oak Sav: no that's my bro in law who just came along for the ride. By the way, Oak Sav would be a sweet name, "just sayin."



Then that's a big ass tree! So hard to tell from pictures.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Its about time. Now you're just plain old ugly again. That whole hair thing was pretty queer. Lol.


Thanks for that !


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> Did a little shopping on the weekend! Get it weds, 6.7 diesel f250. I hummed and hawed over the ford and dodge. Heard lots of bad things about the newer dodges other then the cummins. Ordered a cap and gonna put 33 or 35" tires on her! Plus need a little more muscle to pull my lift when I get it in April !


Moving on up like the Jeffersons congrats man !


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh and I cut my hair
> 
> 
> 
> all of it so today was my first taste of winter ! It's cold



I might be wrong but didn't you have a bet with your daughter that you would not cut you're beard?


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> I might be wrong but didn't you have a bet with your daughter that you would not cut you're beard?


My son for four years .... So yea I lost and he's ok with a new membership for X. B. O. X. Lol I don't know why I had to type that like that but when I typed it normal it was like a curse word


----------



## tree MDS

Went to pick up my tractor from a job earlier. Guy came out and started whining about having to move the wood from the bigger takedown to where he wants it again. Was crying and hinting Sunday too. He knew it wasn't part of the deal, but really wasn't feeling the hand truck he planned on using to move it. I said screw it, ditch the slippers, put on some shoes and roll it in the bucket, and I'll move it. The guy has had us there three times already, plus I like him. Not to mention he has another good sized oak in a pita spot I put $3200 on... and a couple others I put $2600 on. Said he'll probably go with one of the two projects later this year. I'd rather hook a good customer like that up than leave a bad taste in his mouth over a half hour sitting my ass on the tractor.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did a couple small jobs today. My employee sat my new ms660 chainsaw about 5' behind the skid loader when we were pull these huge pine logs up the bank. I didn't know it was there and back into it. Brand new saw only used 2 times. Got lucky that I just broke the air filter cover and the metal take that hold the filter and cover on.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did a couple small jobs today. My employee sat my new ms660 chainsaw about 5' behind the skid loader when we were pull these huge pine logs up the bank. I didn't know it was there and back into it. Brand new saw only used 2 times. Got lucky that I just broke the air filter cover and the metal take that hold the filter and cover on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



If I was Jeff I'd write you up. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Went to pick up my tractor from a job earlier. Guy came out and started whining about having to move the wood from the bigger takedown to where he wants it again. Was crying and hinting Sunday too. He knew it wasn't part of the deal, but really wasn't feeling the hand truck he planned on using to move it. I said screw it, ditch the slippers, put on some shoes and roll it in the bucket, and I'll move it. The guy has had us there three times already, plus I like him. Not to mention he has another good sized oak in a pita spot I put $3200 on... and a couple others I put $2600 on. Said he'll probably go with one of the two projects later this year. I'd rather hook a good customer like that up than leave a bad taste in his mouth over a half hour sitting my ass on the tractor.


God knows you are really used to having that tractor stuck to your ass !


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did a couple small jobs today. My employee sat my new ms660 chainsaw about 5' behind the skid loader when we were pull these huge pine logs up the bank. I didn't know it was there and back into it. Brand new saw only used 2 times. Got lucky that I just broke the air filter cover and the metal take that hold the filter and cover on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


KLINK?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> God knows you are really used to having that tractor stuck to your ass !



I guess you can relate. Probably a similar situation with you and the fat. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> KLINK?


Nope the other one. Klink did call me again today to ask me again why I won't give him a job

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I guess you can relate. Probably a similar situation with you and the fat. lol


Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ut on Monday with plow and salt serving clients who need my services when there is an inch of snow on their driveways, need being the key word. Didn't do the full list by any means but still was business which is what I do. Tied up a big arb, pulled it back off the road so you could see coming out the drive. I heard the road plow coming and dove behind the tree which was buffeted by the wind from the thing.

So it was all well and good having a pretty good day, took four milk cartons of infected red oak up to Peabody and put them next to his stove to stink up. I forgot the thing that killed the tree, some disease I forgot it name, makes the bark grey , sap smell really pungent and turns older oak trees into firewood. He loves the milk cartons full of firewood and it make for easy delivery. He's 75 and a real kicker, used to play with the Rolling Stones at the Steel Pier. After I dropped the wood and cleared his 1/2 mile long, steep windy drive so he could get his Focus out I fed Flip and Rolly, the two penis draggin skwerels I have been nursing for a the last few days, then smoked a joint. They don't have their eyes open quite yet, they were crawling up on the dashboard sucking heat from the defroster lovin it.

Had a Jeff Lovstrom day today; you know - a beautiful day. At the the end I saw some jackwagon driving down the road with the lock pin for his pintle hanging from its chain and really did wonder how anybody who could drive such a truck could be so careless. ****ing jerk, ought to be written up. Well, it sure wasn't my lock pin dangling from its chain like that. I don't write people up for that. I scream at them.

I have been looking at property to buy and have found some things. As well as a new loader which I will post pics and gloat over. I can't wait to dig some holes and plant trees where we have been removing them all over. Luckily, this winter provided an easy fluid pace and a solid booking of work. Someone said to me today that he met a company from Vermont working down here sucking up our work. I said that it wasn't my work being sucked up. I have my client list locked up tighter than a 12 year old ( yeah I said that- but 12 year old what? ) and if you want to get on it I will get to you shortly and on my time, yer dime. I am just havin a ball.

Supposed to go up to Lancaster to really have some fun with those two lovable ****toons 2Tree and 101 from Jersey. Even though I rarely sleep and work my ass off doing God only knows I should be able to Wraptor up whatever and get it on the ground without to much trouble. I usually can hammer pretty much anything out with a 200 and 260 to where it can be handled with a bucket or by dropping somehow. We are good, trust me.

There was some talk of Blakes even coming which would be cool though I would think he would be busy enough himself. Alls I know is that I ain't dragging nothing, just to put it on the ground, you have machines to handle it then.


----------



## deevo

gorman said:


> Why did u go with the 250 rather than the 350?


I like the f250's and plus they only had the 250's or 450 duallies, which I don't need I already have a f-450 chip truck.


----------



## deevo

I


treeclimber101 said:


> Moving on up like the Jeffersons congrats man !


I've worked my arse off since the ice storm hit late December ! My spring present to myself ! Lol.... Been commuting down to the city for the last month and my other trucks getting tired.


----------



## rtsims

I'm not a big fan of working around wires, especially when the tree has been standing dead for at least 5 years.


----------



## Blakesmaster

DR. P. Proteus said:


> ut on Monday with plow and salt serving clients who need my services when there is an inch of snow on their driveways, need being the key word. Didn't do the full list by any means but still was business which is what I do. Tied up a big arb, pulled it back off the road so you could see coming out the drive. I heard the road plow coming and dove behind the tree which was buffeted by the wind from the thing.
> 
> So it was all well and good having a pretty good day, took four milk cartons of infected red oak up to Peabody and put them next to his stove to stink up. I forgot the thing that killed the tree, some disease I forgot it name, makes the bark grey , sap smell really pungent and turns older oak trees into firewood. He loves the milk cartons full of firewood and it make for easy delivery. He's 75 and a real kicker, used to play with the Rolling Stones at the Steel Pier. After I dropped the wood and cleared his 1/2 mile long, steep windy drive so he could get his Focus out I fed Flip and Rolly, the two penis draggin skwerels I have been nursing for a the last few days, then smoked a joint. They don't have their eyes open quite yet, they were crawling up on the dashboard sucking heat from the defroster lovin it.
> 
> Had a Jeff Lovstrom day today; you know - a beautiful day. At the the end I saw some jackwagon driving down the road with the lock pin for his pintle hanging from its chain and really did wonder how anybody who could drive such a truck could be so careless. ****ing jerk, ought to be written up. Well, it sure wasn't my lock pin dangling from its chain like that. I don't write people up for that. I scream at them.
> 
> I have been looking at property to buy and have found some things. As well as a new loader which I will post pics and gloat over. I can't wait to dig some holes and plant trees where we have been removing them all over. Luckily, this winter provided an easy fluid pace and a solid booking of work. Someone said to me today that he met a company from Vermont working down here sucking up our work. I said that it wasn't my work being sucked up. I have my client list locked up tighter than a 12 year old ( yeah I said that- but 12 year old what? ) and if you want to get on it I will get to you shortly and on my time, yer dime. I am just havin a ball.
> 
> Supposed to go up to Lancaster to really have some fun with those two lovable ****toons 2Tree and 101 from Jersey. Even though I rarely sleep and work my ass off doing God only knows I should be able to Wraptor up whatever and get it on the ground without to much trouble. I usually can hammer pretty much anything out with a 200 and 260 to where it can be handled with a bucket or by dropping somehow. We are good, trust me.
> 
> There was some talk of Blakes even coming which would be cool though I would think he would be busy enough himself. Alls I know is that I ain't dragging nothing, just to put it on the ground, you have machines to handle it then.


Can't make the great journey south this time. Seems like as soon as I make a plan to head out of town for a couple days my phone starts ringing. Gonna make a go of it next week. **** this winter, **** it all, **** your mother and the ****ing horse she rode in on.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Never mind, your mom and her horse are cool. But I stand by "**** this winter".


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Blakesmaster said:


> Never mind, your mom and her horse are cool. But I stand by "**** this winter".




Man you sound like you need a release ! I don't know what you said! Heard a lot of cursing and assumed you had been drinking and thinking about wrapping yer nuts around some money making takedowns getting yerself a lil werked up. Well, that's good, just don't get to deep into the bottle, I guess I will be allright as long as those two hens don't chat and giggle my ears silly and we get some work done for what I am going to charge.

Going to be nice with the Wraptor , looking forward to it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

deevo said:


> I
> 
> I've worked my arse off since the ice storm hit late December ! My spring present to myself ! Lol.... Been commuting down to the city for the last month and my other trucks getting tired.




Yeah, I think my Power Wagon feels a little in the loins but its a truck and will be a truck. Took a little damage- a factory fog light got ripped out of the bumper, broken rear hatch glass on cap, bent tailpipe, loud muffler, a few new buff-able scraped, etc. New truck too! Damn! I took out the rocker cover cover, lifted the rug and have been keeping dry towel under there to sop up the water and salt. Mainly on the driver's side, this is something one should do to prolong the longevity of a work truck. Look for spots where things don't dry and so something to dry it. Come spring I am power washing the chassis and coating it in oil.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Little Flip and Roly picking up some heat atop the wood stove.


----------



## Todo10

testing,,,


----------



## Todo10

new reply


----------



## Todo10

and another reply


----------



## Oak Savanna

Blakesmaster said:


> Can't make the great journey south this time. Seems like as soon as I make a plan to head out of town for a couple days my phone starts ringing. Gonna make a go of it next week. **** this winter, **** it all, **** your mother and the ****ing horse she rode in on.



I agree! Enough of the ******** with this winter. I am firing up Monday as well. Can't sit around any longer or I will be jumping a plane south again. Got annual boom inspection done last month on bucket truck, it has all new filters and fluids and is greased ready to rock, chipper has all new fluids and filters, knives, flipped the bed knife, geased etc. chip truck, stumpers and skid steer have all new fluids, filters and are greased etc. took all saws apart, cleaned them, sharpened etc. Myself and the guys spent a couple days with my safety consultant up dating chainsaw operator certificates, fall arrest, whmis, chipper safety, Ariel work device, traffic control, first aid/ CPR tickets etc. I am just about out of things to do around the shop. I have a dozen stumps to blast out for the municipality along the road side that got covered in snow before we could get to them in December. Locates are in but will probably have to get them done again. Got about 3 weeks of work lined up, just waiting for the snow to melt so we can do a proper clean up on the job and not have to wear snow shoes while dragging brush!


----------



## Pelorus

Weather forecast up here indicates the snow ain't gonna do much melting for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pelorus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Little Flip and Roly picking up some heat atop the wood stove.
> 
> I prefer Jeff's tortoise to yer baby rats.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> Weather forecast up here indicates the snow ain't gonna do much melting for the foreseeable future.



Oh I hear ya. It's a slow process here too! I have been doing rain dances! Calling for +6 and 15mm of rain here today but I am yet to see it!


----------



## Oak Savanna

Vermeer guy just called. He will be at my shop in an hour with a mini skid. Let's see if he can pick the wallet out of my back pocket with the grapple!! Lol


----------



## Pelorus

Yummy........
Today, 19 March
Snow at times mixed with ice pellets and freezing rain changing to rain this afternoon. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind southeast 30 km/h. High plus 3.
Tonight, 19 March
Rain changing to snow before morning. Low minus 1.
Thursday, 20 March
Periods of snow. Amount 5 cm. Wind becoming northwest 20 km/h late in the morning. High zero.
Friday, 21 March
A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 7. High plus 1.
Saturday, 22 March
Cloudy with 60 percent chance of snow. Low minus 5. High zero.
Sunday, 23 March
A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 14. High minus 7.
Monday, 24 March
Sunny. Low minus 19. High minus 5.
Tuesday, 25 March
Cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 16. High minus 5.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> Yummy........
> Today, 19 March
> Snow at times mixed with ice pellets and freezing rain changing to rain this afternoon. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind southeast 30 km/h. High plus 3.
> Tonight, 19 March
> Rain changing to snow before morning. Low minus 1.
> Thursday, 20 March
> Periods of snow. Amount 5 cm. Wind becoming northwest 20 km/h late in the morning. High zero.
> Friday, 21 March
> A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 7. High plus 1.
> Saturday, 22 March
> Cloudy with 60 percent chance of snow. Low minus 5. High zero.
> Sunday, 23 March
> A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 14. High minus 7.
> Monday, 24 March
> Sunny. Low minus 19. High minus 5.
> Tuesday, 25 March
> Cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 16. High minus 5.



I was in a good mood until you posted that!! Lol if this **** is gonna drag on it better be +20 in November still!


----------



## Zale

Mother Nature is certainly haver her fun with us. Snow on Monday, rain today, I guess the tornado is coming on Friday.


----------



## Todo10

great..this is another test


----------



## Toddppm

Oak Savanna said:


> I was in a good mood until you posted that!! Lol if this **** is gonna drag on it better be +20 in November still!





Pelorus said:


> Yummy........
> Today, 19 March
> Snow at times mixed with ice pellets and freezing rain changing to rain this afternoon. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind southeast 30 km/h. High plus 3.
> Tonight, 19 March
> Rain changing to snow before morning. Low minus 1.
> Thursday, 20 March
> Periods of snow. Amount 5 cm. Wind becoming northwest 20 km/h late in the morning. High zero.
> Friday, 21 March
> A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 7. High plus 1.
> Saturday, 22 March
> Cloudy with 60 percent chance of snow. Low minus 5. High zero.
> Sunday, 23 March
> A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 14. High minus 7.
> Monday, 24 March
> Sunny. Low minus 19. High minus 5.
> Tuesday, 25 March
> Cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 16. High minus 5.




That's a pretty ugly forecast. After this past Mondays snow everything is just about melted, going to be 60's by the end of the week. ...........nobody wants to talk about it but there's rumors of a major snow storm here early next week. Muhahahahahahaha **** yeah!!!!!!

Customer called about a 2 year old tree proposal, went again to review and look at other stuff. Started as a couple days work, turned into over a weeks worth that she OK'd. Told her we'd try to start next week. We'll see after this next one......


----------



## rtsims

Limbed up these firs next to a cabin the owner built himself using wood off of his property. It was in the middle of BFE, sooooo nice to not work in town. Place doesn't even have an address. Awesome.


----------



## rtsims

Random pic. Just thought it was a cool silhouette. If your into that sorta thing.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tried to do stumps, waaay to wet to be climbing hills with a grinder, went home, took a nap.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Flopped a really dead hybrid popular to finish up a job and went and ground like 25 stumps. Still got 1 stump job to do but it was raining and i didn't feel like making a muddy mess.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> Vermeer guy just called. He will be at my shop in an hour with a mini skid. Let's see if he can pick the wallet out of my back pocket with the grapple!! Lol


 Thats what happened to me! never looked back!


----------



## KenJax Tree

We got a call to clean up a 6 foot section of a yard from a job we did in December now that the snow melted. REALLY?!?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Dontcha just love spring!


----------



## Zale

Today was actually a beautiful day.


----------



## gorman

Loaded up my grinder and greased the bearings this morning. Engaged the clutch and the wheel started bouncing. Spent all day getting the new bearings and putting them on. Fml.


----------



## Oak Savanna

KenJax Tree said:


> We got a call to clean up a 6 foot section of a yard from a job we did in December now that the snow melted. REALLY?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you bust out the shop vac and 100' cord?! LOL


----------



## PassionForTrees

A whole lot of Chipping and a whole lot of Wood! A blessing to be working!


----------



## PassionForTrees

This Truck hold a lot of wood!


----------



## PhilMcWoody

PassionForTrees said:


> This Truck hold a lot of wood!



I've seen some monster tree wood hauling trucks recently but that sure is
one nice looking specialized piece of equipment.



PassionForTrees said:


> A whole lot of Chipping and a whole lot of Wood! A blessing to be working!



That bucket has a ton of extension, wow.


----------



## treeman75

PassionForTrees said:


> This Truck hold a lot of wood!


Is that the same type that is on those grapple trailers?


----------



## PassionForTrees

PhilMcWoody said:


> I've seen some monster tree wood hauling trucks recently but that sure is
> one nice looking specialized piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> That bucket has a ton of extension, wow.


Thanks Phil, your email didnt work, and the bucket is a 60 Altec.. nothing fancy.


----------



## PassionForTrees

treeman75 said:


> Is that the same type that is on those grapple trailers?


It's a Kopma 500z some of them Ive seen on trailers and some lift less and some lift more! Im maxed out about 2300lbs but it sure is alot of weight still.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

For some reason someone from chesterfield, mo called and emailed me about a removal job even though i am from Pennsylvania. If anyone is near chesterfield, let me know and I will forward you his info.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> For some reason someone from chesterfield, mo called and emailed me about a removal job even though i am from Pennsylvania. If anyone is near chesterfield, let me know and I will forward you his info.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



At least it is not from Encinitas!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

stacked 8 cord of wood today. Not very productive but I got a lot of beer drank.


----------



## deevo

treebilly said:


> stacked 8 cord of wood today. Not very productive but I got a lot of beer drank.


Did one emergency removal this morning, gas money for our trip to Florida leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks, taking down the new F-2 dieseler! Body needs a break from the last 4 months of working in this crap weather! Shorts are gonna be on when we hit SC! Trucks all ready to roll at 0530!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Did one emergency removal this morning, gas money for our trip to Florida leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks, taking down the new F-2 dieseler! Body needs a break from the last 4 months of working in this crap weather! Shorts are gonna be on when we hit SC! Trucks all ready to roll at 0530!


If your trip takes you close to lancaster, pa look me up. I will buy you a beer

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

I didnt get a chance to have any corned beef Monday and was too busy this week to cook some but pigged out on it tonight.


----------



## treeman75

Oak Savanna said:


> Vermeer guy just called. He will be at my shop in an hour with a mini skid. Let's see if he can pick the wallet out of my back pocket with the grapple!! Lol


So, did you buy it?


----------



## treeman75

Hey Jared, I thought of you the other day when I took out my last package of lebanon bologna from the freezer, I ordered some online awhile back. I miss alot of stuff from Pa.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Hey Jared, I thought of you the other day when I took out my last package of lebanon bologna from the freezer, I ordered some online awhile back. I miss alot of stuff from Pa.


When I go to Daytona beach, fl I always go to the store and get Lebanon bologna. Don't eat much if it at home. Wonder if I will be able to get it when I move out west someday.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> When I go to Daytona beach, fl I always go to the store and get Lebanon bologna. Don't eat much if it at home. Wonder if I will be able to get it when I move out west someday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Around here they dont know what it is.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> Around here they dont know what it is.


I can occasionally find it up here but it's not the same as when we get it fresh down there. And shoo fly pie. Damn, I'm hungry.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> I can occasionally find it up here but it's not the same as when we get it fresh down there. And shoo fly pie. Damn, I'm hungry.


well eat some breakfast billy! I make the best poor mans breakfast, homefries with onions scrambled eggs and cheese all mixed together.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeman75 said:


> So, did you buy it?



The salesman said he would be more than happy to leave it at my shop that day. I said not for the price you gave me. Load it up, sharpen your pencil and e-mail me another quote. I told him I was gonna demo a boxer too but the guy from morbark hasnt got back to me yet. I'd imagine the Vermeer guy will get back to me first of the week with a little better number. People try and beat me down on my price everyday, now it's my turn!


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> stacked 8 cord of wood today. Not very productive but I got a lot of beer drank.



How many people helped? Eight cord is an awful lot of firewood!!


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> If your trip takes you close to lancaster, pa look me up. I will buy you a beer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


We took I-79 to I77 ( I think lol) and stopped for the night in Walterboro SC off I-95. Still breaking in the engine on the new truck, getting over 800 km to a tank. Cost me $80 to fill it. So not bad considering my jeep only gets 450-500 a tank on regular gas. We went through Lancaster county but your closer to the south end of PA aren't ya?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah, I am only 20 mins north of maryland.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to the gun range yesterday morning, ahhh the smell of gun powder, it has been awhile. Tried out my red dot sight, they said only minor adjustments necessary to zero it....my ass. Switched back to iron sights and was walking a bowling pin around, in the off hand, at 100yds. No zero. Took the boys and created monsters. I only took a couple hundred rounds, good thing, they would have shot all I had. 

Back to stump grinding................


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> We took I-79 to I77 ( I think lol) and stopped for the night in Walterboro SC off I-95. Still breaking in the engine on the new truck, getting over 800 km to a tank. Cost me $80 to fill it. So not bad considering my jeep only gets 450-500 a tank on regular gas. We went through Lancaster county but your closer to the south end of PA aren't ya?



ARE WE THERE YET?! ARE WE THERE YET?! ARE WE THERE YET?! HOW BOUT NOW?! NOW?! NOW!? I HAVE TO PEE!!! Enjoy the trip deevo! There will still be snow waiting for you when you get home!! Lol


----------



## old_soul

tree MDS said:


> How many people helped? Eight cord is an awful lot of firewood!![/quote
> 
> Hey that helper was me. Would have got 10 cord done if it weren't for the 30 pack


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> ARE WE THERE YET?! ARE WE THERE YET?! ARE WE THERE YET?! HOW BOUT NOW?! NOW?! NOW!? I HAVE TO PEE!!! Enjoy the trip deevo! There will still be snow waiting for you when you get home!! Lol


Holy crap! Were you listening ? Lol my 7 year old pretty much the whole way! Lol made it down safe, weathers mid 20's ( Celsius) so a very nice change indeed!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Although a beautiful day, a tough day and a tough week to follow,,keep pushing on.
Jeff


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Holy crap! Were you listening ? Lol my 7 year old pretty much the whole way! Lol made it down safe, weathers mid 20's ( Celsius) so a very nice change indeed!



Lol that's usually how it goes if you are travelling with kids!! Glad you made it safe. Cold here today. Was gonna fire up for the season and call all the boys back today but said screw it and said next Monday is looking better. My little brother ( who isn't so little) got his DZ licence today so I have another driver for the chip or bucket truck. Tomorrow we are GTA bound. Going to universal field supplies to grab some new gear before we fire up and then over to bass pro to blow more money!! Enjoy the trip!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

A sad day indeed started off with giving mouth to mouth to Flip, revived him once but not twice. He had not been eating as well as his brother and died this morning. Sarah took it well for an 8 year old ,it was a good learning experience and we are taking good care of Rolley.

Finally started to dent this workload and get caught up with things to a point where I know what its going on. Another problem with hitch pins as it seems the stoner surfer dude who wants more pay along with the seasoned Scotsman Scott Wallace himself managed to lose it and not even tell me about it, like its no big deal. The Danger Factor is high with those two, alone or together.

Going to see what's its like pulling strewn limbs from yards to the chipper with a lawn mower tomorrow. It actually might work well and save a lot of dragging on some jobs.

I have yet to get a pic of my new loader as my camera needs repair. I can't get it on the lawns as it still so wet so I think the mower would work.

Worked out a deal to fell and split for hunting rights or even to shoot clays and groundhogs.


----------



## Zale

DR. P. Proteus said:


> A sad day indeed started off with giving mouth to mouth to Flip, revived him once but not twice. He had not been eating as well as his brother and died this morning. Sarah took it well for an 8 year old ,it was a good learning experience and we are taking good care of Rolley.
> 
> Finally started to dent this workload and get caught up with things to a point where I know what its going on. Another problem with hitch pins as it seems the stoner surfer dude who wants more pay along with the seasoned Scotsman Scott Wallace himself managed to lose it and not even tell me about it, like its no big deal. The Danger Factor is high with those two, alone or together.
> 
> Going to see what's its like pulling strewn limbs from yards to the chipper with a lawn mower tomorrow. It actually might work well and save a lot of dragging on some jobs.
> 
> I have yet to get a pic of my new loader as my camera needs repair. I can't get it on the lawns as it still so wet so I think the mower would work.
> 
> Worked out a deal to fell and split for hunting rights or even to shoot clays and groundhogs.




Call AA, he can help you out with his Steiner.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I still have my Greiner 2000. Still have the porty mounted to the hood. $450 a day.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Ground a massive stump, tons of roots. Ground still wet, so clean up was a beyatch, grindings glued to mud, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay me. Woke up to a 1" of snow. great.


----------



## luckydad

Maybe that will be the last of the snow for you guys !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

New toys!



Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Call AA, he can help you out with his Steiner.




Not AA, just the stoner surfer dude who wants to live in a yurt. Its one of those big commercial mowers that I have always thought management should have given me years ago to scoot around the jobsite. I would imagine it could handle towing a little brush and it looks like one can lay some pretty heavy logs across the front where the two casters are.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> New toys!View attachment 341008
> 
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking



Well its been nice knowing ya !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

sgreanbeans said:


> I still have my Greiner 2000. Still have the porty mounted to the hood. $450 a day.




I am not paying stoner surfer dude that much !


I am buying half of a compact New Holland tractor/hoe and its trailer, its not much bigger than a Steiner but it is. Its enough, but it does have AG tires and 4x4. Its got 72 hours, shiny new, the person who owns it doesn't use it very much over the years but still wants to have it so we worked a deal where I buy half of the thing, I can store it under a roof and work on it though not much more than change the oil cause its really nice. Been sitting a while. 20 foot trailer here we come! But I can't put it on a lawn right now.

And don't really need to, better to go in light. All we are doing is rounding up fallen limbs and need a leetle mule'. I have stump work to do with the tractor and need to get a set of forks.

I am getting forks to clamp to the bucket which I am glad I had never used before my friend told me that they will bent the bucket but just the other day I remembered a simple gusset or two that can be welded inside the bucket to fix that problem without obstructing the bucket to much.


----------



## Zale

Waiting for the snow to end then back out tonight. I'm taking 101s advice and only bringing 1 pack of smokes.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Waiting for the snow to end then back out tonight. I'm taking 101s advice and only bringing 1 pack of smokes.


Take none that would be better for us both !


----------



## gorman

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> New toys!View attachment 341008
> 
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking



Careful on that.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

gorman said:


> Careful on that.


 So far so good, spent all day pruning with it and its smooth as silk. Hopefully it won't send me to the grave early 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Take none that would be better for us both !




Progress not perfection.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Not to be that guy but I switched to e cigs a little over a month ago and it's been pretty facking easy. No smokie, a little nic hit when I need it, fills the " need to do something void ", and I feel a lot better. Truck smells better too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been looking at jobs like crazy. Got about 4 weeks of work lined up plus my normal spring work. Had one guy want this that and the other tree trimmed until I told him 3k. That sure changed his tune. I almost said to him. "Well not everyone can afford a professional service"

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

Oak Savanna said:


> Lol that's usually how it goes if you are travelling with kids!! Glad you made it safe. Cold here today. Was gonna fire up for the season and call all the boys back today but said screw it and said next Monday is looking better. My little brother ( who isn't so little) got his DZ licence today so I have another driver for the chip or bucket truck. Tomorrow we are GTA bound. Going to universal field supplies to grab some new gear before we fire up and then over to bass pro to blow more money!! Enjoy the trip!



You don't like that post pelorus?! Lol


----------



## deevo

Hey oak probably not many of these around our parts ! Lol this was at legoland, young one and momma wasn't too far away, they also have some awesome Banyan trees there! Soon as my pics transfer over from my phone to iPad I'll post em, truly amazing trees! Hope you have a good shopping trip! I'm ordering some gear from tree stuff before we leave.


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Hey oak probably not many of these around our parts ! Lol this was at legoland, young one and momma wasn't too far away, they also have some awesome Banyan trees there! Soon as my pics transfer over from my phone to iPad I'll post em, truly amazing trees! Hope you have a good shopping trip! I'm ordering some gear from tree stuff before we leave.



I'd rather have those than snakes!! Lol! soo nice to see green grass in that pic, I was starting to forget what it looked like! Snowing so bad at one point today I couldn't see 10 feet in front of me. Enjoy the warm sunny weather!!! Stay as long as you can!!


----------



## Pelorus

Oak Savanna said:


> You don't like that post pelorus?! Lol


Sorry 'bout that! Didn't notice the "like" was a "dislike".


----------



## mckeetree

Question: Why do yankees say "yup" or maybe it is "yep" they are saying at the end of every sentence? Answers to this appreciated.


----------



## KenJax Tree

mckeetree said:


> Question: Why do yankees say "yup" or maybe it is "yep" they are saying at the end of every sentence? Answers to this appreciated.


Because its better than eh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cleaned and filled some stumps, nothing beats trying to dig out, snow covered, melted then frozen again top soil out of a dump trailer. Had it covered, but it didnt matter. Raised it up all the way and the pile didnt move. Got about a bazillion tado, but got 2 dun before I said F this. Went home and worked on the back 40, tis a mess from this winter. Lite a fire, chit is wet so it smokes real bad, oh chit! So then I unwillingly commit myself to staying next to it, to make sure it burns clean. Another not so fun day in da hood. Winter is still here and we are going to go straight to summer,no spring. Soon it will be 120 in the shade and I will be beyatchin bout that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

KenJax Tree said:


> Because its better than eh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Thank god the snow storm missed us completely !


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## deevo

Ok off to universal studios today..... Here's a few pics from legoland yesterday. Couldn't resist buying the log truck! The big kid that I am, my head still hurts a bit after my daughter trying to cut it off with the Lego chainsaw! First time riding a camel also, he was a bit on the stiff side!


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Thank god the snow storm missed us completely !
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking


Missed us too , but now we have 50mph winds LOL ! I woulda rather the snow


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got 2" of **** last night and it's nice and windy.

Found out I can push very large amounts of pine branches with the lands pride rake in my mini.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Yep



Yup.


----------



## Reg

Tweaked my back last night, had to skip work. Pssed off. My daughter came into the bedroom to watch tv this morning before she went off to pre-school. She fcked off out and left max and ruby on with the volume turned up....I couldn't reach there remote to switch it off, too painful to stretch out. Dam those rabbits. Im up and around now, trying to free up whatever it is that keeps going into spasm.

Some pics of a back leaning cedar we pulled with the truck last thing monday afternoon. Tree was about 110 ft and solid. Great peice of lumber but really bad access to it.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Reg said:


> Tweaked my back last night, had to skip work. Pssed off. My daughter came into the bedroom to watch tv this morning before she went off to pre-school. She fcked off out and left max and ruby on with the volume turned up....I couldn't reach there remote to switch it off, too painful to stretch out. Dam those rabbits. Im up and around now, trying to free up whatever it is that keeps going into spasm.
> 
> Some pics of a back leaning cedar we pulled with the truck last thing monday afternoon. Tree was about 110 ft and solid. Great peice of lumber but really bad access to it.


Sorry to hear about your back Reg. I have had back problem for a long time and it fcking sucks. You have the right idea keep stretching and put ice on it at night not heat 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## gorman

Reg said:


> Tweaked my back last night, had to skip work. Pssed off. My daughter came into the bedroom to watch tv this morning before she went off to pre-school. She fcked off out and left max and ruby on with the volume turned up....I couldn't reach there remote to switch it off, too painful to stretch out. Dam those rabbits. Im up and around now, trying to free up whatever it is that keeps going into spasm.
> 
> Some pics of a back leaning cedar we pulled with the truck last thing monday afternoon. Tree was about 110 ft and solid. Great peice of lumber but really bad access to it.



Get to the pharmacy and grab those Thermowrap pads. Really cuts the recovery time down and are a necessity the first couple days back at work.


----------



## treevet

I want to take this opportunity to thank all for attending my thread as it recently surpassed 1 meelion views. Way back when it was just a gleam in my eye and then was planted as a tiny sapling and grew to what it is today. Much sweat and labor went into this and I just wanted to give a shout out to all of you and ofcourse you know who you are who made this so spayshul. Cheers


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I want to take this opportunity to thank all for attending my thread as it recently surpassed 1 meelion views. Way back when it was just a gleam in my eye and then was planted as a tiny sapling and grew to what it is today. Much sweat and labor went into this and I just wanted to give a shout out to all of you and ofcourse you know who you are who made this so spayshul. Cheers View attachment 341310



You did not make that,,Obama said so.
Jeff,,,


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I want to take this opportunity to thank all for attending my thread as it recently surpassed 1 meelion views. Way back when it was just a gleam in my eye and then was planted as a tiny sapling and grew to what it is today. Much sweat and labor went into this and I just wanted to give a shout out to all of you and ofcourse you know who you are who made this so spayshul. Cheers View attachment 341310


It's a cult classic !


----------



## Affordabletree

decided to try to make my own arbor trolly today and it turned out pretty good. I will have pics up tomorrow morning when the paint dries. It is rated to 2000 # but logically cant load it that full. Also changed the dimensions and materials from Mr. Coates design so that I could call it my own. Same style just the dimensions and materials are waaaaay different.


----------



## deevo

Reg said:


> Tweaked my back last night, had to skip work. Pssed off. My daughter came into the bedroom to watch tv this morning before she went off to pre-school. She fcked off out and left max and ruby on with the volume turned up....I couldn't reach there remote to switch it off, too painful to stretch out. Dam those rabbits. Im up and around now, trying to free up whatever it is that keeps going into spasm.
> 
> Some pics of a back leaning cedar we pulled with the truck last thing monday afternoon. Tree was about 110 ft and solid. Great peice of lumber but really bad access to it.


Nice shot Reg! Get well soon buddy


----------



## Patentpending

Today I worked at my bosses house. Grinded a few stumps, and did a bunch of equipment maintenance. New blades on the chipper, and cleaned/greased the chipper and stump grinder. Went through all the truck and trailer storage and cleaned/culled anything we don't use. Tuned up and sharpened the ms200, ms201, cs370, ms440, ms660. Wrapped all the ropes and organized them in waterproof storage boxes. Lots of things its easy to get behind on. We've got a LARGE removal Friday on very rough/ steep terrain so I was preparing everything for that. Its a prevailing wage job too so $42.46/hr Friday. Then I stopped in at Vermeer on the way home and bought some gear on the company charge card. Pleasant day! It was rainy so I was happier cleaning equipment for 15/hr than I would've been if wed had a job today


----------



## Oak Savanna

Did a job today on a large property that was all ash. Just flop em and home owner will clean up and call us back to chew the stumps out after he has the mess all cleaned up. Behind the house was this.....

..


The customer says can you cut that down too while you are here. I said no problem! Then I asked him what's up with that anyway?! (It's about a 40 foot eastern cottonwood peg) He says we had some guy come in and take the top out of it about 5 years ago and he said if we left it like that it will grow back!! I laughed and asked who it was and he told me. It makes sense now. I got a call from a guy about 2 years ago who had a dead ash on a lakefront property. He had a guy lined up to remove it but he was a no show. He says can you come give me a quote? I said sure but I can't make it until Saturday. He says no prob. So the next day the guy calls me back and said that the guy who was supposed to do it is coming to take it down on Saturday. I say no problem and go on with my work. About 2 months go by and I get a call from a lady who needs some trimming done at her lakefront cottage. She mentioned she got my from this guy down the street. I said ohh didn't that guy down the street hire some other guy to take his dead ash tree down?! She says yep and he fell out of that ash tree and is now trying to take the home owner to court! Guy is a fly by night, no insurance, comp, equipment etc. Hope that guy got a good deal on his ash tree!!! Long story short, the clown that fell out of that ash tree is the same clown that left the 40 foot rotten peg that was supposed to grow back!!


----------



## Oak Savanna

Affordabletree said:


> decided to try to make my own arbor trolly today and it turned out pretty good. I will have pics up tomorrow morning when the paint dries. It is rated to 2000 # but logically cant load it that full. Also changed the dimensions and materials from Mr. Coates design so that I could call it my own. Same style just the dimensions and materials are waaaaay different.



How did you come up with a 2000lb load rating on a home made trolley?!


----------



## Affordabletree

Well the wheels are rated to 1000lbs each. And the structure is there to support it. I also ba it loaded with hickory to the top of the stakes that I made. I also gusseted the living crap out of it. Plus the axle is a piece of 1 1/2" solid round stock.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It's a cult classic !



Mmm. I guess we won't talk about how he abandoned his baby (or "took his dolls and went home", as you would say) for a year, or whatever it was. Lol. I was here though. I fought that evil, annoying old man and that faggot lawn tractor tooth and nail!! My god, I'm battle weary just thinking back on it..


----------



## treevet

I beat on the aerial ascswipe on 2 forums, getting him punted on one, exposing him for what he was on the other (here)...you just finished him off


----------



## Zale

I still miss AA. I wonder if he is walking without a limp.


----------



## gorman

While fandangling through some brush srt I dropped my 201 from about 25 feet. The handle blew apart and now I'm down a saw. I've dropped my 200t several times and only broke the chain brake. This is not a good sign.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> While fandangling through some brush srt I dropped my 201 from about 25 feet. The handle blew apart and now I'm down a saw. I've dropped my 200t several times and only broke the chain brake. This is not a good sign.



I dunno. If I was Jeff I think I'd write you up. Just saying.


----------



## gorman

We really need that TPS report.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> While fandangling through some brush srt I dropped my 201 from about 25 feet. The handle blew apart and now I'm down a saw. I've dropped my 200t several times and only broke the chain brake. This is not a good sign.



There is a very weak spot where the handle meets at the front base. Same thing happened when one fell off the tailgate and landed upside down,, $60.00 and 3 days to get the $11.00 part.
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Don't get me all hot and bothered about skirting by with a $60 repair.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I dunno. If I was Jeff I think I'd write you up. Just saying.



I am gonna write you up for something, I know you deserve it but I got to find out what is is,, after that,,You are totally wrote up!
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Yesterday's Scarlet Oak removal












Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treevet

man that was a pretty tree...what the reason?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treevet said:


> man that was a pretty tree...what the reason?


Your telling me,I would've killed to have that tree on my property. The lame ass reason was the ho was scared the tree was going to split and hit his house. That tree was solid as could be and I did not wont to cut it down.


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Your telling me,I would've killed to have that tree on my property. The lame ass reason was the ho was scared the tree was going to split and hit his house. That tree was solid as could be and I did not wont to cut it down.
> 
> 
> Character is who you are when no one is looking




That tree is actually a bunch of stump shoots I think. We all talk about our love for trees and once upon a time I kinda like them myself. Now, they are nothing but a pain in the ass. Just about every town has large mature oaks which keep us busy pulling their limbs off of houses and ripping root bases from between the sidewalk. No, I don't know when its going to fall, I just know it will. 

I have to get pictures of my big black cherry which I think that everyday its still erect is a miracle.

Anyway:

And another sad day as Flop has died as well as his brother Flip. Burial service to follow.

I had raised a couple skwerels years ago, I wasn't going to save them because I didn't think it was possible but everybody talked me into it and I soon became Skwerel Daddy. They ate like crazy and in a couple weeks their eyes opened and they went tearing around the house. They were fat and cute and purred like kittens.

This time, although the skwerels were about the same age they stopped eating after about a week and died. My daughter took it well and know I think we are going to start a bunny farm but we both would rather have pet skwerels.

Oh well, now I guess I will go back to shootin the damn things.


----------



## sgreanbeans

My condolences Danno. We had a couple bebe's like that, actually had my M-I-L's Pomeranian (who was nursing pups of her own) accept them and nurse them, to bad her pups wanted to play with them before they could walk and ripped them to pieces. M-I-L still not to happy with me about that, her livingroom was a mess.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to a job to do a quick prune, call HO before I leave to make sure drive is clear. "YEP" Get there and there sits a car, oh, and the HO got the big aas mower out, of course they are both parked in the LZ and no one is home. Going start billing people lost time charges for this crap.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have to get pictures of my big black cherry which I think that everyday its still erect is a miracle.



time to call the doc....over a 4 hour erection


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> time to call the doc....over a 4 hour erection




A few years ago a scraped a good amount of sod and soil away exposing this burl. The tree also has other issues like the first union on the right.







From the other side











And its weighted to fall on my beeyoutaful Power Wagon which I would be just lost about if it was ever hurt.






Actually the truck is insured and the only other targets are driveways and fences.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

This tree could very well uproot or even break off at the burl anytime. Even though I said the only targets were the fence and clogged driveways that isn't entirely the case as it could hit and kill somebody by chance. Not only that but if I wake up at 3 am for an emergency call and have to cut my way there ( which I do anyway and quite regularly in fact) its just going to piss me off more than I allready am and I am pretty pissed off already just sitting here. My philosophy about removing trees is " chop one down you might as well chop them all" and I have no idea what will float or what will sink when it comes to philosophy or when a tree is going to fall.


Maybe a good idea is to piss myself off even more by air spading, drilling in cables and upping my insurance coverage ?

I dunno, but I sure I am pissed off and this tree has little to do with it though it does add another minute detail. Its a pretty easy TD. I have been up it a couple times cleaning out dead and once I hit it with a lift in the area over my truck and trimmed the pines back. I am glad I did because there were pine limbs all over except around my truck.


----------



## tree MDS

What's up with that big ass stub, danno? You going all treeseer on us? Also, what up with the widow maker? I'd be worried about the little one walking under that thing!


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> This tree could very well uproot or even break off at the burl anytime. Even though I said the only targets were the fence and clogged driveways that isn't entirely the case as it could hit and kill somebody by chance. Not only that but if I wake up at 3 am for an emergency call and have to cut my way there ( which I do anyway and quite regularly in fact) its just going to piss me off more than I allready am and I am pretty pissed off already just sitting here. My philosophy about removing trees is " chop one down you might as well chop them all" and I have no idea what will float or what will sink when it comes to philosophy or when a tree is going to fall.
> 
> 
> Maybe a good idea is to piss myself off even more by air spading, drilling in cables and upping my insurance coverage ?
> 
> I dunno, but I sure I am pissed off and this tree has little to do with it though it does add another minute detail. Its a pretty easy TD. I have been up it a couple times cleaning out dead and once I hit it with a lift in the area over my truck and trimmed the pines back. I am glad I did because there were pine limbs all over except around my truck.



Get off the f'n couch, put the drink down and Do it! Duh!,,,,,,,or just ***** about it,either way, lately you have sounded smarter than I thought you are. 
Interesting,,,


----------



## tree MDS

And that trunk thing.. not really what I would typically call a burl. More like a girdle IMO. I've seen quite a few oaks like that over the years (one just recently). They always creep me out, and I generally recommend removal. Not exactly sure if its roots that are doing all that, or what? I hear you though, Spidey senses on alert with that one.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Get off the f'n couch, put the drink down and Do it! Duh!,,,,,,,or just ***** about it,either way, lately you have sounded smarter than I thought you are.
> Interesting,,,








tree MDS said:


> And that trunk thing.. not really what I would typically call a burl. More like a girdle IMO. I've seen quite a few oaks like that over the years (one just recently). They always creep me out, and I generally recommend removal. Not exactly sure if its roots that are doing all that, or what? I hear you though, Spidey senses on alert with that one.



Yes more like a girdle which has burled. Its common, its from to much debris or mulch piled up on the root crown. In this case the tree was covered with soil from when the dug the foundation for the house in the 70's.

The stub you are talking about had been dying back and is now dead since the last time I worked the north side of the tree. The north side is about bare of limbs now that the one you see dangling on the left over the house has fallen. Everything is weighted to the south.

So that's it then? I have been a good arborist and thought before I cut and have determined its time to cut? Well **** you all anyway, I am going to let it fall.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yes more like a girdle which has burled. Its common, its from to much debris or mulch piled up on the root crown. In this case the tree was covered with soil from when the dug the foundation for the house in the 70's.
> 
> The stub you are talking about had been dying back and is now dead since the last time I worked the north side of the tree. The north side is about bare of limbs now that the one you see dangling on the left over the house has fallen. Everything is weighted to the south.
> 
> So that's it then? I have been a good arborist and thought before I cut and have determined its time to cut? Well **** you all anyway, I am going to let it fall.



Nice. I'd cut it down, regardless of whatever the **** its problem is. Damn choke cherry is all it is!

Man, between the squirrel and weed tree saving attempts, we're gonna have to start calling you saint Jude, or some ****. Seems like you need to choose your battles better. Just saying.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> What's up with that big ass stub, danno? You going all treeseer on us? Also, what up with the widow maker? I'd be worried about the little one walking under that thing!




****ing Jeff got me even more pissed off by accusing me of being smart.

The widow maker just fell the other day. Of course you all know there are plenty more just like it out there.


tree MDS said:


> Nice. I'd cut it down, regardless of whatever the **** its problem is. Damn choke cherry is all it is!
> 
> Man, between the squirrel and weed tree saving attempts, we're gonna have to start calling you saint Jude, or some ****. Seems like you need to choose your battles better. Just saying.



Yes man yes thanks for the advice I will take it, I have been slipping lately and forgot.

Our backyard has a gas line under it. Last fall they told us they were going to have to cut down a couple of small spruces that had been planted by the pervious owners. I said " sure thing, whatever" and went back to my couch and bottle and having my thoughts consumed about Jeff Lovstrom.

I guess I was also trolling for some quacktologist to say the tree is fine. Hell, I told my wife that I thought the tree should come down and she drilled into me with the third degree like I was some hack off the street.

I might have the trunk carved, make a whole ****in production about an arborist and his tree, maybe even sell it on CL.


----------



## treeclimber101

The words widow maker make me laugh I don't know why it just always seemed like a mythical beast lurking in trees dropping **** on passer byers LOL ! Ahhhhh kids don't walk near the demon widow maker tree


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> The words widow maker make me laugh I don't know why it just always seemed like a mythical beast lurking in trees dropping **** on passer byers LOL ! Ahhhhh kids don't walk near the demon widow maker tree



Don't giggle too hard and pee yourself. Just saying.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> The words widow maker make me laugh I don't know why it just always seemed like a mythical beast lurking in trees dropping **** on passer byers LOL ! Ahhhhh kids don't walk near the demon widow maker tree



Yes, the word arborist makes me laugh, I will tell you why: Its all about the drama and a pseudo like importance put on words by people longing for drama and importance.

You laugh at all the things that has been put into the word that have nothing or little to do with the word.


----------



## treeclimber101

What if your wife is killed by a branch then what's it called ? Just funny to me but hey I'm half ****ed anyway so a lot is funny in my tiny brain


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its all about the drama and a pseudo like.[/quote
> 
> sue'do , fake, false,
> interesting,,
> Jeff


----------



## RDAA

Around here my competition would say "Top it out at about thirty feet and see what it does" and the homeowner would be like "Ok whatever you say mr tree cutter guy! Everyone knows that tree topping is a very good treatment for anything to do with a tree!" Damn it that's the **** I have to deal with around here. You guys should have saw the stone dead, mature, hollow hackberry that had the "top it out treatment" performed on it a couple of years ago. I was lucky enough to get the job of getting that ugly ass thing down and out of sight.


----------



## Pelorus

RDAA said:


> You guys should have saw the stone dead...



Seen. 
You sawed it after you seened it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> What if your wife is killed by a branch then what's it called ? Just funny to me but hey I'm half ****ed anyway so a lot is funny in my tiny brain





treeclimber101 said:


> What if your wife is killed by a branch then what's it called ? Just funny to me but hey I'm half ****ed anyway so a lot is funny in my tiny brain





treeclimber101 said:


> What if your wife is killed by a branch then what's it called ? Just funny to me but hey I'm half ****ed anyway so a lot is funny in my tiny brain




I'd have to call that luck, the same kind of luck RDAA is talking about.


----------



## treevet

soooooooooooooooooooo ....Danno is back, oldirtyshe rag is back, I am baack...where t' hell is Ropey. What tf you guys do to that poor lil mexican?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> What if your wife is killed by a branch then what's it called ? Just funny to me but hey I'm half ****ed anyway so a lot is funny in my tiny brain



Near as I can tell, the proper term would have to be "widower maker"?? lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> soooooooooooooooooooo ....Danno is back, oldirtyshe rag is back, I am baack...where t' hell is Ropey. What tf you guys do to that poor lil mexican?



Last I remember, Rope's wife wasn't feeling too well. Hope all is well with him and his.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went to do a prune of a tree line, getting it back away from a RV spot. HO, a retired Marine, comes out as we show, says "u ready for this?" Its a little deal, so I am like, uhhhhhhh yeah uuhh sure? Walks over to tree line, points out three 16" trees and says, "just drop them, I don't care what it F's up when they hit." I am kinda confused, not the scope we talked about. Then he says to leave all material on site, just cut it into firewood. I am still processing the cost difference when he says "how about another 600 for it" Smiles and winks. I agree, and get to it. We get done with the second, he comes out and tells me that he is going to bail, pulls out 7 hundy cash and says have a good weekend. We dropped the top of the last one before dumping the rest and still managed to keep the yard intact. Funny thing is, this deal took less time than the original. Love workin' for old Jarheads! They are always looking out for the youngins'


----------



## treevet

I agree and they will never drop you...good for life.


----------



## gorman

sgreanbeans said:


> Went to do a prune of a tree line, getting it back away from a RV spot. HO, a retired Marine, comes out as we show, says "u ready for this?" Its a little deal, so I am like, uhhhhhhh yeah uuhh sure? Walks over to tree line, points out three 16" trees and says, "just drop them, I don't care what it F's up when they hit." I am kinda confused, not the scope we talked about. Then he says to leave all material on site, just cut it into firewood. I am still processing the cost difference when he says "how about another 600 for it" Smiles and winks. I agree, and get to it. We get done with the second, he comes out and tells me that he is going to bail, pulls out 7 hundy cash and says have a good weekend. We dropped the top of the last one before dumping the rest and still managed to keep the yard intact. Funny thing is, this deal took less time than the original. Love workin' for old Jarheads! They are always looking out for the youngins'



And they usually try to get their son out to help.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Ropes may be over at his website, I haven't checked. Kinda worried.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I just checked and can't even find the A and L website anymore.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Hmmm, not good. Anyone got his numba?


----------



## Youngbuck20

First day back to my municipal forestry job, I'm sure we'll be busy......... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I've been wondering where old ropeo has been myself. Let's hope all is well. Good peeps.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Hmmm, not good. Anyone got his numba?


 I bet Larry's Tree MD's got it. Hey there's another one. Did he get chased off by the likes of Dirty, who was banned for life?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I bet Larry's Tree MD's got it. Hey there's another one. Did he get chased off by the likes of Dirty, who was banned for life?



Lol. You just can't let go, can you Dave? OD and his poker are probably just finishing a leisurely morning break as we speak.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Larry posts on fb from time to time. Haven't heard a nada from rope though. Don't see an old timer with that kind of class around here much.


----------



## treevet

I talk to Larry all the time on fb. Talk about class. Maybe too much for here.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> I talk to Larry all the time on fb. Talk about class. Maybe too much for here.




ps. got you not so subtle dig and although I have tried....I really just plain don't like you either.


----------



## gorman

Used the bucket at my house today to sweep the chimney. Heck of a lot easier than using a ladder.


----------



## treeclimber101

I talk to Larry he's well , apparently very busy .


----------



## sgreanbeans

So, turn the corner to were I am going to be working, and what I seen was awesome. Some young kid, up a tree, nothing on, nut huggin a leader about 30ft up, one handing a saw about the size of a 26. 2 older guys on the ground watching. Not one handing like a with a top handle, but because if he lets go with the other, he will fall. This is from a local tree farm, that happens to have a rep for stealing customers. They did it once to me years ago. You go there with a plant list to get a quote and if it has any contact info on it for your client, the owner goes directly to them and undercuts ya. He then goes in a does a horrible job. So when I seen this, it was no surprise to see them trying tree work. I am watching, and taking pics, the kid tries to move up and looses his footing and slips a bit. My stomach turned over. I was going to go up there and jump their chit, but I decided not too. No one was holding a gun to the kids head. Kills me, this is just what I always beyatch about, not sure what is worse, a crackhead hack or a landscaper who does anything under the sun. With EAB on approach, this is going to get worse, everybody and their brother is going to become a "tree service", this is going to be crazy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am in love! Its so cute! It looks like it wants to play. 

This isn't mine though I wish it was. I am at a toss up right now with another tractor, both with pros and cons. But this one looks like a yard friendly machine and stoutly compact enough for the job. The guy is willing to deal on this one starting at 7500 just south of Wilmington De... whereas the other loader in question is right down the street with its own trailer, backhoe, and under 100 hours. It has AG tires though and is a little smaller. Another thing I am looking at before I decide is EXPERIENCE, which this old Kubota has and you all know how important it is to have experience. I might go ask this loader just how much this experience it has and if if its been good or not. The other loader is a littler New Holland with more plastic parts than this one.

One thing with a tractor like this opposed to using a Dingo is that I guess I won't be able to be as vulgar with this tractor as I was with the Dingo. If you don't know what I mean ask 2trees cause that guy is intolerable with my old one. Good thing that guy don't own a mule.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I make my dingo work hard so i don't have to.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> I make my dingo work hard so i don't have to.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



You better give that mule some extra oats with all the beating yer giving it.

One more time:

Shut it off at high idle and it won't go BOOM!
And leave it rest at idle so yer change purse stays full.

Godamnit boy! Listen to me!


----------



## tree MDS

Just got in from looking at a big job (as in seven full days) I had already looked at once last year. Guy was still talking to me after I dropped my price on him (again). This other idiot was gonna cut down a ton of other trees so he could drive a skid steer or something down into the work out back. Guy liked my tractor winch idea much better. Guy is getting one more price. I'm just hoping its some crackhead with crappy equipment and no experience, that creeps the guy out. Lol. That shouldn't be too much to ask for.


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone know of, or able to find a reasonably priced used hydro winch for my Morbark?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Just got in from looking at a big job (as in seven full days) I had already looked at once last year. Guy was still talking to me after I dropped my price on him (again). This other idiot was gonna cut down a ton of other trees so he could drive a skid steer or something down into the work out back. Guy liked my tractor winch idea much better. Guy is getting one more price. I'm just hoping its some crackhead with crappy equipment and no experience, that creeps the guy out. Lol. That shouldn't be too much to ask for.



Is your tractor the same size as that Kubota? Ag tires?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Is your tractor the same size as that Kubota? Ag tires?


That's a small kubota. You will need turf tires if your driving in yards. Is that one in the picture even 4 wheel drive?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's a small kubota. You will need turf tires if your driving in yards. Is that one in the picture even 4 wheel drive?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I don't want much bigger. If I get this little New Holland I will probably have to get rid of the brand new AG tires on it now which look like they will chew through concrete. What kind of cost do you think I am up against with replacing the tires and what do you think I can sell the AG tires that are on it now for?

For about the same price the NH has trailer, mower, backhoe and is practically new. I am not sure if the deal will work out with the seller. I have not contacted the guy with the Kubota.

I need to do something soon. I kinda want to just grab the Kubota and be done as dealing with the NH owner is going to be a life long thing as I would be buying half ownership of the machine. It belongs to a friend of mine who really doesn't use it, it just sits. Its worth around 15 or 16K , well, it might not be worth it but that is what it cost.

Maybe I can talk you into running down to Elkton with me to pick the Kubota up with your truck and trailer ? If I have to bring up the fact that you owe me money AND I gave you such a sweetheart deal on that Dingo I will.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I bought the Dingo used from a dealer who came out and showed me how to use it. I know, I know- what is there to know about running the Dingo? Well, the guy did tell me to shut it off at high idle. That's all they did was sell and work on Toro Dingos and nothing else. I had the thing for 5 years, put 500 hours on it. Shut it off at high idle... at least when I am around jeez that's loud!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> That's a small kubota. You will need turf tires if your driving in yards. Is that one in the picture even 4 wheel drive?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




Oh yeah its 4x4, be about worthless without.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Is your tractor the same size as that Kubota? Ag tires?



To be honest, I didn't even see that HP on that old kabota thing you were looking at. Looked old and mid 80's from what I saw though. Me thinks the Dan need digeth deeper. Mine is 43hp hydrostatic. R-4 industrial tires (I think). Been working well for me for ten or eleven years now, or whatever it's been.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> To be honest, I didn't even see that HP on that old kabota thing you were looking at. Looked old and mid 80's from what I saw though. Me thinks the Dan need digeth deeper. Mine is 43hp hydrostatic. R-4 industrial tires (I think). Been working well for me for ten or eleven years now, or whatever it's been.



This Kubota is 23 horse with 3cylinder diesel. The Dingo was 25 horse. I am used to working with smaller equipment so this should work for me, I don't want a bigger machine. These old Kubota are pretty decent from what I have heard. I know people who beat on theirs all the time. Its all old steel which I like and not hydro which I like also I think or at least don't mind that its not. Its in good shape though I have not inspected it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> This Kubota is 23 horse with 3cylinder diesel. The Dingo was 25 horse. I am used to working with smaller equipment so this should work for me, I don't want a bigger machine. These old Kubota are pretty decent from what I have heard. I know people who beat on theirs all the time. Its all old steel which I like and not hydro which I like also I think or at least don't mind that its not. Its in good shape though I have not inspected it.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> This Kubota is 23 horse with 3cylinder diesel. The Dingo was 25 horse. I am used to working with smaller equipment so this should work for me, I don't want a bigger machine. These old Kubota are pretty decent from what I have heard. I know people who beat on theirs all the time. Its all old steel which I like and not hydro which I like also I think or at least don't mind that its not. Its in good shape though I have not inspected it.



I was against the hydro deal initially, but once you get used to it, its like chuck and duck vs. self feeder. 23 HP pretty wimpy though, IMO. Mine is pretty good on lawns, trust me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I was against the hydro deal initially, but once you get used to it, its like chuck and duck vs. self feeder. 23 HP pretty wimpy though, IMO. Mine is pretty good on lawns, trust me.



Show pic of the tires.


----------



## treeman75




----------



## tree MDS

The name is definitely cool. Nice rigs/equipment too!!


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> The name is definitely cool. Nice rigs/equipment too!!


Thanks! If I could back almost 20 years I think I would come up with something different, but its been working.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Why I would drive all the way to Maryland to buy an old tractor when this one is right down the road is beyond me, I suppose I like old tractors. I am picking it up in the morning going to drive it to my house but first I am going to stop and finish a few jobs along the way. The trailer is behind it which I will get when I need it soon.


----------



## tree MDS

I like the matching wheelbarrow. Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I picked up a set of clamp on bucket for it locally for 180 bucks. These tend to destroy buckets but I know a way to weld in proper support without making the bucket useless. Other than that I am pretty much back in action tearing up lawns and moving logs.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> I like the matching wheelbarrow. Lol.



Must be for when the going gets tough!! Lmao. Just teasing, danno..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That might be a quick change bucket like a skid loader is. For about $500 yo can get a good set of forks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> That might be a quick change bucket like a skid loader is. For about $500 yo can get a good set of forks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Its not a quick change like the Dingo is. It doesn't look to hard to get the bucket off ( not going to do it on a job that's for sure) and get an adapter plate but I should be fine with the set up I plan on using.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Must be for when the going gets tough!! Lmao. Just teasing, danno..




Gee Paul, to see you getting all worked up over that wheelbarrow does make me wonder.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I picked up a set of clamp on bucket for it locally for 180 bucks. These tend to destroy buckets but I know a way to weld in proper support without making the bucket useless. Other than that I am pretty much back in action tearing up lawns and moving logs.


nice slip scoop!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> nice slip scoop!




Ok, what did I miss? I looked at it, looked like the bucket was held to the arms with pins. I dunno.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Allright, I lied, there is no Kubota, no New Holland, only this


----------



## treevet

lol....always entertaining...Dr. P.BenDanno!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> lol....always entertaining...Dr. P.BenDanno!



Yes Yes but what is a slip scoop?


----------



## treevet

AA terminology for a bucket (on a Steiner


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> AA terminology for a bucket (on a Steiner



Well I am not an equipment buff but I know that blue tractor will lift and load a little better than my old Dingo which was all I ever had.


----------



## treevet

I used one for a few years and as far as loading logs, it gets the job done. Maybe better so far as height. Sometimes I miss my ole 51 wrecker.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> I used one for a few years and as far as loading logs, it gets the job done. Maybe better so far as height. Sometimes I miss my ole 51 wrecker. View attachment 342602




You truly are a crazy old man.


----------



## treeman75

I sold four jobs this morning and met with my marketing guy on my website. Its a rain day and going to get 4-6" of snow tonight. Just had a meatball sub and having a few beers.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

First day out with my new tractor walking my old Dingo's beat. Its a little diferent, nice to sit down... if the seat is not wet. Had it on one of my hilly client's property hauling stumps from 20 inch diameter trees up and through tight passages. Not the strongest in the world but it hauled up the steep driveway no problem. The type of wet steep driveway that will cause a full sized tracked bobcat to slip, go sideways and flip. And the tires only chewed up where there was no grass. I told the client I aerated for him, now all he needs to do is toss seed and lightly rake it in. I told the client that because its true.

I was a - yanking broken branches out of trees , digging out uprooted stumps and dragging 40 foot conifers down the drive. I didn't feel like backing the chipper up this one today though my first job I did a full frontal push with my chipper up another drive that had NASTY written all over it. I just used the dump truck for that as that is all I have right now that has a pintle on the front. I don't know who could back into these drives, I am sure there is somebody that could but not with my truck. Its to stubborn and old to be doing that kind of work. I am one who can't back up in a straight line for more than 15 feet without my clutch leg hurting and my arms getting exhausted.

Anyway, the little tractor is cute and worthy though it needs lube. A crew of Amish roofers ( who start around 6 am and work all day ) were impressed. They come down here from Lancaster. The tractor is a New Holland which always makes me think of the Amish and they always makes me think of chicken ****ing and cow raping. You know they do it. I mean, wouldn't you? If you were them that is.


Ahh but I can outwork the Amish or I wouldn't make fun of them. And I was glad to lift the engine cover and see a tight little Japanese diesel motor in there. Its nice to have civility in an uncivilized world. Don't believe me? Ask them Amish then.


I had stoner surfer dude along looking at his fingernails and outerspace today. Around 2 I finally chased him off being tired of telling him what I have already told him again and again. All he had to do is run up and down the steep wet driveway and keep up with me while I drove the tractor. No, I am serious about the guy staring at his nails and off into space and not able to remember to chock the truck first thing and bothering me about things that don't pertain to operating equipment on steep hills. And he was begging me , " Oh I'll work, I'll work", he says.


Why he came over to my house yesterday morning trying to get me to go out in the cold rain to go TD a ripped up, cabled up and split up elm over the road. He doesn't know why I won't do a job like that with him. But he is broke and will try anything even if it kills me.

Instead he pulled his truck into my garage to change his motor's oil. Good thing I had 5 quarts of trans fluid cause that is what he drained and when I told him he drained the transmission, not the motor oil. It was an argument but I did figure out what was wrong with his transmission. He had been draining that and filling the motor. I pulled the motor dipstick, it was ALL the way up, nothing in trans. At testament for a Toyota Tundra with 200k on it, and it even runs very well! Smells like incense and pot. I hate the smell of incense.

And he is arguing with me, like I am wrong. Its not like the kid (31) doesn't know me. You guys know me. Have I ever been wrong? And he knows that when I don't know I look it up so then I know. He also knows that when people try to feed me ******** I cram it back down their throats just as fast as I can look up the transmission fluid specification of a Toyota Tundra so why he would think to try with me is beyond belief.

This job with the elm is actually one of his clients he cuts the grass for. I don't need this job, its actually preventing me from doing my work. He needs money so he wants to get it done and he thinks he is going to make a lot of money on it. I told him I would give him 5% finders fee plus 50 bucks for a half day labor, 100 bucks for full. He thinks he is worth more; But does he have insurance? Can he run a saw? Does he know anything besides what his fingernails look like? Is he running around making sure everything is taken care of?

So he showed me the job and asked me to do it and write it up. Sure, I guess. 3500 or something like that. A few big trees and stump work. He tells me that he will get his Mexicans to move the logs. Well, I don't know how cause I ain't cutting em that small. He wants a bigger cut of that 3500. I don't blame him, I do to!

We had to set up cones, block lanes, direct traffic. And he is arguing with me about how to set the cones up.

And its my name on the proposal which he dropped off and collected 1000 bucks on before I even started the job. I never had anything like that happen before. I have to talk with the client about who is running things. The kid begged me to require a deposit so I could give him some money quick so I wrote it into the proposal. I was thinking the client would look it over and call me to discuss which at that point I would have said that I would like some money after we put some time into the job. He is over there talking like he is the one to talk to.

Like I said, this is something I never let happen before. I know I would never try what he did. I have known the kid a number of years and have told him how I roll, he knows how I roll. He has first hand experience watching me handle clients that would send him running to his mommy plus all the other fun stuff there is to handle. I don't know where he would get the idea that I am going to play games but he does get those ideas.

Anyway, it up early for me again tomorrow as I limp my Power Wagon back to the dealership. They popped a starter in it and did some recall that involved an outer tie rod last week and I guess they are going to have to do it again. When your car is under warranty is actually more of a pain to have fixed. I am going to bring a board with a nail in it for the happy ass kissing galoot and Enterprise car rentals. Just to much happy, to much ass kissing, to much galoot for me to endure again already. They called both phones twice to ask if I was satisfied with their car rental service, I told them I had set my expectations low so I wouldn't be disappointed and that I was going to have them charged with harassment if they didn't stop badgering me.


----------



## treevet

A-


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> A-



If I shoot for a higher grade I run the risk of being arrested.


----------



## treesmith

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Did my first offical EAB removal. No bug, just preventive. Coming back to plant new tree. 

Working with local paper, doing a add on their website. You would think, being a paper and all, that they could spell and have some sort of creativity. Nope, dude doing the add is a tool. Shows me what he has done, all wrong, changing verbiage to "sound cooler". Spells Emerald with a A....Amerald Ash Borer, must be a new one. Chit is frustrating and why I don't do much that I don't have full control of.


----------



## treevet

Last fall got a serious leak 200hp eng. in my Vermeer chipper in a spot hard to get to. I take it to Cummins dealer. Needs a water pump etc. $925 beans. Couple of months later it is overheating and needs coolant. I fill and it runs out. Look at the block and freeze out plug is out and laying on frame. Look at other noticeable plugs and all are heaved out from eng. block. 

I replace plug bought at Cummins. They tell me to put it in backwards and with sealant. Another guy says the correct way and no sealant. After replacing and starting it leaks higher up. I call Cummins and tell them I am bringing it in. They say I need $850. of repairs.

I say you obviously put in water (even says it on their receipt I did not notice last fall) and not coolant last fall. Otherwise why would freeze out plug kick out. Later the service manager and plant manager says they have a policy of putting whatever fluid comes in the engine back in. I say fine and that would be your only "out". Plant mgr. says he is not looking for an "out".

I say that won't work as the unit came in last fall with NO fluid in it as the water pump blew and a hose and that blows your "get out of it theory". He concedes. I also point out that last fall when I picked up my chipper and drove it back to my property 45 mins. I got a call and one of your dumb ascs mechanics says I have to bring it back as he "forgot to finish something". Arrrgh...they are kissing my ascs all over the place from embarassment.

Last fall I had $2,000 of saws stolen from my pickup in the driveway right under my bedroom window in my upper middleclass n'borhood. Not covered and was covered before when it happened. 

About 2 months ago I hit my BMW with my pick up going out the drive in the dark in a deep fog. Not covered. Last month had my $4500. dump trailer stolen from my secured lot and crashed into a truck while stealing it. Not covered as she said it was not listed by me. I said I listed it...my word against hers.

So yesterday I am meeting with another insurance company in my home who has been pursuing me for 2 years now. He says my BMW hit by my company truck should have been covered 100% with no deductable. He says his policy would have covered the dump trailer and the stuff stolen from my pick up last fall. 

So I go looking for the email address of the current ins. company to try to get them to cover the car damage and what do I find....I find the email that I sent to current company telling them to list the dump trailer that was stolen and also my new STX38 $25k stump grinder which they did not have listed either. 

This schit is exhausting. Incompetence everywhere. That took all day yesterday and today I will have to battle the faxed info with the insur. company I sent last night and battle with the chipper repair place to get finished and what they may try to bill me for. They said I had a damaged fan blade, had to be special ordered and freighted or it would run out of balance. They could have took it out and stomped on it for all I know.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> Last fall got a serious leak 200hp eng. in my Vermeer chipper in a spot hard to get to. I take it to Cummins dealer. Needs a water pump etc. $925 beans. Couple of months later it is overheating and needs coolant. I fill and it runs out. Look at the block and freeze out plug is out and laying on frame. Look at other noticeable plugs and all are heaved out from eng. block.
> 
> I replace plug bought at Cummins. They tell me to put it in backwards and with sealant. Another guy says the correct way and no sealant. After replacing and starting it leaks higher up. I call Cummins and tell them I am bringing it in. They say I need $850. of repairs.
> 
> I say you obviously put in water (even says it on their receipt I did not notice last fall) and not coolant last fall. Otherwise why would freeze out plug kick out. Later the service manager and plant manager says they have a policy of putting whatever fluid comes in the engine back in. I say fine and that would be your only "out". Plant mgr. says he is not looking for an "out".
> 
> I say that won't work as the unit came in last fall with NO fluid in it as the water pump blew and a hose and that blows your "get out of it theory". He concedes. I also point out that last fall when I picked up my chipper and drove it back to my property 45 mins. I got a call and one of your dumb ascs mechanics says I have to bring it back as he "forgot to finish something". Arrrgh...they are kissing my ascs all over the place from embarassment.
> 
> Last fall I had $2,000 of saws stolen from my pickup in the driveway right under my bedroom window in my upper middleclass n'borhood. Not covered and was covered before when it happened.
> 
> About 2 months ago I hit my BMW with my pick up going out the drive in the dark in a deep fog. Not covered. Last month had my $4500. dump trailer stolen from my secured lot and crashed into a truck while stealing it. Not covered as she said it was not listed by me. I said I listed it...my word against hers.
> 
> So yesterday I am meeting with another insurance company in my home who has been pursuing me for 2 years now. He says my BMW hit by my company truck should have been covered 100% with no deductable. He says his policy would have covered the dump trailer and the stuff stolen from my pick up last fall.
> 
> So I go looking for the email address of the current ins. company to try to get them to cover the car damage and what do I find....I find the email that I sent to current company telling them to list the dump trailer that was stolen and also my new STX38 $25k stump grinder which they did not have listed either.
> 
> This schit is exhausting. Incompetence everywhere. That took all day yesterday and today I will have to battle the faxed info with the insur. company I sent last night and battle with the chipper repair place to get finished and what they may try to bill me for. They said I had a damaged fan blade, had to be special ordered and freighted or it would run out of balance. They could have took it out and stomped on it for all I know.




Its policy to put whatever fluid that came out back in?

Its sounds to me that if you killed the guy you would have a case of self defense.

I am sad to say that I know how and why all this idealogical subversion is so mainstream. That's why I am so mean and have to pay fines to stay out of jail. Its getting hard for me to even go outside anymore.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its policy to put whatever fluid that came out back in?
> 
> Its sounds to me that if you killed the guy you would have a case of self defense.
> 
> I am sad to say that I know how and why all this idealogical subversion is so mainstream. That's why I am so mean and have to pay fines to stay out of jail. Its getting hard for me to even go outside anymore.


----------



## treevet

we are birds of a feather.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> we are birds of a feather.




Its ok to lie, cheat, steal and ******** people as long as you are polite. Once you stop being polite its disorderly conduct.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> This schit is exhausting. Incompetence everywhere.



Indeed.


----------



## NCTREE

treevet said:


> Last fall got a serious leak 200hp eng. in my Vermeer chipper in a spot hard to get to. I take it to Cummins dealer. Needs a water pump etc. $925 beans. Couple of months later it is overheating and needs coolant. I fill and it runs out. Look at the block and freeze out plug is out and laying on frame. Look at other noticeable plugs and all are heaved out from eng. block.
> 
> I replace plug bought at Cummins. They tell me to put it in backwards and with sealant. Another guy says the correct way and no sealant. After replacing and starting it leaks higher up. I call Cummins and tell them I am bringing it in. They say I need $850. of repairs.
> 
> I say you obviously put in water (even says it on their receipt I did not notice last fall) and not coolant last fall. Otherwise why would freeze out plug kick out. Later the service manager and plant manager says they have a policy of putting whatever fluid comes in the engine back in. I say fine and that would be your only "out". Plant mgr. says he is not looking for an "out".
> 
> I say that won't work as the unit came in last fall with NO fluid in it as the water pump blew and a hose and that blows your "get out of it theory". He concedes. I also point out that last fall when I picked up my chipper and drove it back to my property 45 mins. I got a call and one of your dumb ascs mechanics says I have to bring it back as he "forgot to finish something". Arrrgh...they are kissing my ascs all over the place from embarassment.
> 
> Last fall I had $2,000 of saws stolen from my pickup in the driveway right under my bedroom window in my upper middleclass n'borhood. Not covered and was covered before when it happened.
> 
> 
> About 2 months ago I hit my BMW with my pick up going out the drive in the dark in a deep fog. Not covered. Last month had my $4500. dump trailer stolen from my secured lot and crashed into a truck while stealing it. Not covered as she said it was not listed by me. I said I listed it...my word against hers.
> 
> So yesterday I am meeting with another insurance company in my home who has been pursuing me for 2 years now. He says my BMW hit by my company truck should have been covered 100% with no deductable. He says his policy would have covered the dump trailer and the stuff stolen from my pick up last fall.
> 
> So I go looking for the email address of the current ins. company to try to get them to cover the car damage and what do I find....I find the email that I sent to current company telling them to list the dump trailer that was stolen and also my new STX38 $25k stump grinder which they did not have listed either.
> 
> This schit is exhausting. Incompetence everywhere. That took all day yesterday and today I will have to battle the faxed info with the insur. company I sent last night and battle with the chipper repair place to get finished and what they may try to bill me for. They said I had a damaged fan blade, had to be special ordered and freighted or it would run out of balance. They could have took it out and stomped on it for all I know.


It sucks! people don't want to pay for there screw ups. I am currently have two issue with bandit about a bad paint problem on my engine cover and a recurring hydraulic problem. I had to fight with them finally about the paint and they finally said they'd send me new parts. The hydraulic issue is getting no response. I am losing my faith in this company very quickly, might have to go with a different brand chipper if this keeps up.


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its policy to put whatever fluid that came out back in?
> 
> Its sounds to me that if you killed the guy you would have a case of self defense.
> 
> I am sad to say that I know how and why all this idealogical subversion is so mainstream. That's why I am so mean and have to pay fines to stay out of jail. Its getting hard for me to even go outside anymore.


 
Been saying that for years. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## sgreanbeans

It gets pretty hard to deal with some people, that is for sure. You give someone your best effort, but when you are on the receiving side, the service sucks. My add was up just for a few hours, but still long enough for peeps to see it. Had a call from a client, who is a botanist, giving me a hard time about the Amerald Ash Borer. "So, how do u deal with AAB Scott" Loud roaring laugh in my ear. 

I just got off the phone with the paper,they called, told them wazzup, getting a new account manager, waiting on the call. 

Was going out to do a prune, gusting to 40 mph, screw it. Was also going to go take the QAL test, but I have been bad and have not studied enough. Now I iz board, to noisy to study now. What to do ................


----------



## Oak Savanna

treevet said:


> Last fall got a serious leak 200hp eng. in my Vermeer chipper in a spot hard to get to. I take it to Cummins dealer. Needs a water pump etc. $925 beans. Couple of months later it is overheating and needs coolant. I fill and it runs out. Look at the block and freeze out plug is out and laying on frame. Look at other noticeable plugs and all are heaved out from eng. block.
> 
> I replace plug bought at Cummins. They tell me to put it in backwards and with sealant. Another guy says the correct way and no sealant. After replacing and starting it leaks higher up. I call Cummins and tell them I am bringing it in. They say I need $850. of repairs.
> 
> I say you obviously put in water (even says it on their receipt I did not notice last fall) and not coolant last fall. Otherwise why would freeze out plug kick out. Later the service manager and plant manager says they have a policy of putting whatever fluid comes in the engine back in. I say fine and that would be your only "out". Plant mgr. says he is not looking for an "out".
> 
> I say that won't work as the unit came in last fall with NO fluid in it as the water pump blew and a hose and that blows your "get out of it theory". He concedes. I also point out that last fall when I picked up my chipper and drove it back to my property 45 mins. I got a call and one of your dumb ascs mechanics says I have to bring it back as he "forgot to finish something". Arrrgh...they are kissing my ascs all over the place from embarassment.
> 
> Last fall I had $2,000 of saws stolen from my pickup in the driveway right under my bedroom window in my upper middleclass n'borhood. Not covered and was covered before when it happened.
> 
> About 2 months ago I hit my BMW with my pick up going out the drive in the dark in a deep fog. Not covered. Last month had my $4500. dump trailer stolen from my secured lot and crashed into a truck while stealing it. Not covered as she said it was not listed by me. I said I listed it...my word against hers.
> 
> So yesterday I am meeting with another insurance company in my home who has been pursuing me for 2 years now. He says my BMW hit by my company truck should have been covered 100% with no deductable. He says his policy would have covered the dump trailer and the stuff stolen from my pick up last fall.
> 
> So I go looking for the email address of the current ins. company to try to get them to cover the car damage and what do I find....I find the email that I sent to current company telling them to list the dump trailer that was stolen and also my new STX38 $25k stump grinder which they did not have listed either.
> 
> This schit is exhausting. Incompetence everywhere. That took all day yesterday and today I will have to battle the faxed info with the insur. company I sent last night and battle with the chipper repair place to get finished and what they may try to bill me for. They said I had a damaged fan blade, had to be special ordered and freighted or it would run out of balance. They could have took it out and stomped on it for all I know.




So if you go in for an oil change are they gonna put a new filter on and dump the old oil back in?! That sucks you have to deal with that bulls#it. No one seems to care anymore and just look for an easy out.


----------



## tree MDS

Oak Savanna said:


> So if you go in for an oil change are they gonna put a new filter on and dump the old oil back in?! That sucks you have to deal with that bulls#it. No one seems to care anymore and just look for an easy out.



Right. I never heard of anything so retarded!! Doesn't even sound believable, really. If I was vet I would've pulled out the switch blade and stabbed the guy in the neck. Lol


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Last fall got a serious leak 200hp eng. in my Vermeer chipper in a spot hard to get to. I take it to Cummins dealer. Needs a water pump etc. $925 beans. Couple of months later it is overheating and needs coolant. I fill and it runs out. Look at the block and freeze out plug is out and laying on frame. Look at other noticeable plugs and all are heaved out from eng. block.
> 
> I replace plug bought at Cummins. They tell me to put it in backwards and with sealant. Another guy says the correct way and no sealant. After replacing and starting it leaks higher up. I call Cummins and tell them I am bringing it in. They say I need $850. of repairs.
> 
> I say you obviously put in water (even says it on their receipt I did not notice last fall) and not coolant last fall. Otherwise why would freeze out plug kick out. Later the service manager and plant manager says they have a policy of putting whatever fluid comes in the engine back in. I say fine and that would be your only "out". Plant mgr. says he is not looking for an "out".
> 
> I say that won't work as the unit came in last fall with NO fluid in it as the water pump blew and a hose and that blows your "get out of it theory". He concedes. I also point out that last fall when I picked up my chipper and drove it back to my property 45 mins. I got a call and one of your dumb ascs mechanics says I have to bring it back as he "forgot to finish something". Arrrgh...they are kissing my ascs all over the place from embarassment.
> 
> Last fall I had $2,000 of saws stolen from my pickup in the driveway right under my bedroom window in my upper middleclass n'borhood. Not covered and was covered before when it happened.
> 
> About 2 months ago I hit my BMW with my pick up going out the drive in the dark in a deep fog. Not covered. Last month had my $4500. dump trailer stolen from my secured lot and crashed into a truck while stealing it. Not covered as she said it was not listed by me. I said I listed it...my word against hers.
> 
> So yesterday I am meeting with another insurance company in my home who has been pursuing me for 2 years now. He says my BMW hit by my company truck should have been covered 100% with no deductable. He says his policy would have covered the dump trailer and the stuff stolen from my pick up last fall.
> 
> So I go looking for the email address of the current ins. company to try to get them to cover the car damage and what do I find....I find the email that I sent to current company telling them to list the dump trailer that was stolen and also my new STX38 $25k stump grinder which they did not have listed either.
> 
> This schit is exhausting. Incompetence everywhere. That took all day yesterday and today I will have to battle the faxed info with the insur. company I sent last night and battle with the chipper repair place to get finished and what they may try to bill me for. They said I had a damaged fan blade, had to be special ordered and freighted or it would run out of balance. They could have took it out and stomped on it for all I know.


any repair facility that does not replace coolant with at least 50/50 mix and dca additive after replacing a water pump is wrong. no engine manufacturer recommends straight water in a diesel coolant system and most require a dca additive on initial fill. (as an engine dealer they should be aware of factory bulletins stating the aforementioned)


----------



## ducaticorse

Off to a healthy rip this season. New to me 25T will pop her cherry in 2 weeks. Bidding on a 75-100 tree removal down a short embankment abutting the commuter rail for a large project in the city. Caveat 1. They want it done at night so they can power down the rails and not wreak civilian havoc in order to facilitate safe operations. Caveat 2. I have to take a 1 day safety class from the MBTA on safe operational practices among train tracks. New 25T will be PERFECT for this job, hope we get it. This should be fun!


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> It sucks! people don't want to pay for there screw ups. I am currently have two issue with bandit about a bad paint problem on my engine cover and a recurring hydraulic problem. I had to fight with them finally about the paint and they finally said they'd send me new parts. The hydraulic issue is getting no response. I am losing my faith in this company very quickly, might have to go with a different brand chipper if this keeps up.


What chipper did you get again. Same issues with paint on control panel and hydraulic lift and crush on my 1590. Also starter issues on Perkins diesel. New panel and hydraulics fixed under warranty. On third starter also replaced under warranty.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Spent all week in a campground taking down dead ash and previously topped ( not by me) poplars. Finished up the day trimming an over grown cedar hedge by their outdoor shuffleboard area. There was some snow damage so there is a couple low spots we couldn't do much about. And there is a random Austrian pine in the middle of the hedge. Vermeer dropped off my mini skid on Wednesday. Had to play with it at the yard and let all the boys run it so they aren't practising in the customers yard! Lol who am I kidding, I paid for it, I will be running it!! It's power washed and parked in the shop ready for action!
.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Right. I never heard of anything so retarded!! Doesn't even sound believable, really. If I was vet I would've pulled out the switch blade and stabbed the guy in the neck. Lol


lost my dang switch blade cuttin open salt bags


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Off to a healthy rip this season. New to me 25T will pop her cherry in 2 weeks. Bidding on a 75-100 tree removal down a short embankment abutting the commuter rail for a large project in the city. Caveat 1. They want it done at night so they can power down the rails and not wreak civilian havoc in order to facilitate safe operations. Caveat 2. I have to take a 1 day safety class from the MBTA on safe operational practices among train tracks. New 25T will be PERFECT for this job, hope we get it. This should be fun!



think I asked waay baack...picts. or bs on the 25t opcorn:


----------



## treevet

Oak Savanna said:


> Spent all week in a campground taking down dead ash and previously topped ( not by me) poplars. Finished up the day trimming an over grown cedar hedge by their outdoor shuffleboard area. There was some snow damage so there is a couple low spots we couldn't do much about. And there is a random Austrian pine in the middle of the hedge. Vermeer dropped off my mini skid on Wednesday. Had to play with it at the yard and let all the boys run it so they aren't practising in the customers yard! Lol who am I kidding, I paid for it, I will be running it!! It's power washed and parked in the shop ready for action!
> . View attachment 342886
> View attachment 342887
> View attachment 342888


nice starter pile


----------



## Toddppm

Guys called from job yesterday, grinder quit and won't start. Would only click the solenoid? Tried jumping, tap on starter, nothing, took off the cooling cover and tried to turn over motor, uh oh-won't even move Had to push it on the trailer and stressed all night. Took it apart thinking I'm going to have to pull the motor and get it rebuilt somewhere, turned out to be the starter gear had a couple teeth mashed and jamming the flywheel Well, not that happy cause that little tiny starter was still $225 but at least I'm not looking for a grinder to rent for a while.

My truck wouldn't start on Monday when I went to leave a customers house. Replaced the starter on the side of the road in a mud pit thinking it went bad cause I just put in a rebuild in December? Nope, extra battery, nope. Towed it to dealer since it was trying to rain. Next day they call and ****ers want $455 to replace the negative cable, oh it has a lot of stuff to remove to replace it, just **** you, what can I do? Pay to tow it again, ****ers. I also had them check the ABS light since they had it, I replaced a hub last year and the lights been on since, sensor is bad but have to replace the whole hub they say- $950!!!! Ya , I don't think so, I have another new one sitting on my bench..........I know that job only takes 1 hour.............
So I picked up my truck after they put the cable in, less than 2 hours after they said it would take until the next day cause they don't have the part, paid my $455 and called the salesman to cancel my new truck I just ordered from this dealer- they weren't too happy Who's the ****er now?!


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> Spent all week in a campground taking down dead ash and previously topped ( not by me) poplars. Finished up the day trimming an over grown cedar hedge by their outdoor shuffleboard area. There was some snow damage so there is a couple low spots we couldn't do much about. And there is a random Austrian pine in the middle of the hedge. Vermeer dropped off my mini skid on Wednesday. Had to play with it at the yard and let all the boys run it so they aren't practising in the customers yard! Lol who am I kidding, I paid for it, I will be running it!! It's power washed and parked in the shop ready for action!
> . View attachment 342886
> View attachment 342887
> View attachment 342888


You'll love it for sure! I used to have a bobcat 743 at my disposal and havent touched it since I got my s650tx! I barely get to run it though! I have a few guys that have taken a liking to it! Starting a big solar panel farm land clearing job in a few weeks, so the mini and pelorus' ditch witch will be busy ! He's coming down to put a hurtin on a few trees! Lol Getting a tub grinder from Vermeer also so should be fun controlled chaos!!!congrats on the mini Oak!


----------



## treeclimber101

new gear and I'm loving it


----------



## deevo

Heading home from Florida tomorrow morning, has been a great holiday, taking another route home up I-75 and entering Ontario via Detroit. Have lots of tree gear from tree stuff and Sherrill in the back of my truck. Have some big contract jobs lined up on top of our city of Toronto contract so it's going to be a busy spring! A 3 week delay on getting my lift but the jobs I have lined up for it the people aren't in a huge rush and we have 4' of snow in some places still! Not to happy about going back to the cold weather after mid 70 's and low 80's this past 2 weeks here in Florida !


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> new gear and I'm loving it



Girth hitch your porty on the other end with the eye sling!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> new gear and I'm loving it



Yes!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I tried it on that side wasn't a fan . Buts hey thanks !


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yes!!


It's is nice and fast ! I had one years ago and never liked it because I was setting it too high and it's was a ***** to use , but I was an idiot I now throw it around the absolute lowest I can go and now I love it !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It's is nice and fast ! I had one years ago and never liked it because I was setting it too high and it's was a ***** to use , but I was an idiot I now throw it around the absolute lowest I can go and now I love it !



Lol. Well, its nice to see that you've transcended that lowly stage finally.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Well, its nice to see that you've transcended that lowly stage finally.


Well it's only me and Joe now , so we need a way to hang it up for a tad til I an get with him ! Outta necessity rummy that's all


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> lost my dang switch blade cuttin open salt bags



Forgot to wear your glasses, ole man!? lol
Switch blade? Do they still make them? I remember me my buddy in the Navy in '80 in the Philippine's bought a butter-fly knife in Olongapo off the street. When he went back to Subic Bay, busted, brig time. I heard about it and threw mine in s h i t river. Good times!
Hey Dave, hope all is good, I am so busy I don't have no time for anything but work, but I check in here when I can. Real crazy buzy now. 
Jeff 
Thank God for Len Phillips,, not enough time in the day.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well it's only me and Joe now , so we need a way to hang it up for a tad til I an get with him ! Outta necessity rummy that's all



Lmao. Good job, Mongo, you're learning!!!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Forgot to wear your glasses, ole man!? lol
> Switch blade? Do they still make them? I remember me my buddy in the Navy in '80 in the Philippine's bought a butter-fly knife in Olongapo off the street. When he went back to Subic Bay, busted, brig time. I heard about it and threw mine in s h i t river. Good times!
> Hey Dave, hope all is good, I am so busy I don't have no time for anything but work, but I check in here when I can. Real crazy buzy now.
> Jeff
> Thank God for Len Phillips,, not enough time in the day.



Wait.. who's Len Phelps??


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> You'll love it for sure! I used to have a bobcat 743 at my disposal and havent touched it since I got my s650tx! I barely get to run it though! I have a few guys that have taken a liking to it! Starting a big solar panel farm land clearing job in a few weeks, so the mini and pelorus' ditch witch will be busy ! He's coming down to put a hurtin on a few trees! Lol Getting a tub grinder from Vermeer also so should be fun controlled chaos!!!congrats on the mini Oak!



Ya I am looking forward to using it. I have a case skid steer about the same size as a 753 bobcat. It's handy but useless when it won't fit!! We used that orange log dolly I made in the picture below. I was thinking about cutting it up into pieces lol then one guy that works for me said we should give it to someone we don't like! Lol let them blow their a$$ out pushing that thing around all day loaded with blocks!! Land clearing job should be good! No raking and no homeowner bugging you " while you're here could you just nip that one off too" lol. I bet Rob Haynes from Vermeer will be bringing you that grinder. He lives about 15 min away from me. He is a good guy. He deals with all the big equipment at Vermeer. Better get the fuel truck on a regular cycle to the job each night! Lol make sure you post some pics of your and pelorus flopping some!


----------



## treevet

Len Phillips is the source for ceu's. http://gibneyce.com/online-seminars-for-municipal-arborists.html Hey Eddie, think ya got the porty on bkwards.

Anybody ever tried one of these. Got a job way down an embankment and no access for anything but a block up in a tree and ? mebee one of these? http://www.sherrilltree.com/Portable-Winch#.Uz9UuPldV8k


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> think I asked waay baack...picts. or bs on the 25t opcorn:



These pics are **** but all the others are not showing up for some reason. Ill peel them off my FB page and post them up.

I also posted pics before I believe. Perhaps you missed them, or I am imagining things..


----------



## BC WetCoast

jefflovstrom said:


> Forgot to wear your glasses, ole man!? lol
> Switch blade? Do they still make them? I remember me my buddy in the Navy in '80 in the Philippine's bought a butter-fly knife in Olongapo off the street. When he went back to Subic Bay, busted, brig time. I heard about it and threw mine in s h i t river. Good times!
> 
> Automatic knives (switchblades) are still made. There are several forums on them. You can buy them on Amazon.
> 
> You can also buy butterfly knives online. Benchmade is a manufacturer of high quality butterfly knives.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Yes!!



I don't get it. Ya got a porty and some three strand and... maybe you riding butt naked on a dark stallion would spur my interest but as of right now I am wondering if you are breaking curfew.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Off to a healthy rip this season. New to me 25T will pop her cherry in 2 weeks. Bidding on a 75-100 tree removal down a short embankment abutting the commuter rail for a large project in the city. Caveat 1. They want it done at night so they can power down the rails and not wreak civilian havoc in order to facilitate safe operations. Caveat 2. I have to take a 1 day safety class from the MBTA on safe operational practices among train tracks. New 25T will be PERFECT for this job, hope we get it. This should be fun!




Ok, I apologize. You don't seem to be the retard hack idiot I mistook you for. And I am truly glad my prophecy hasn't come true. But god damn it, you gung ho muscle heads sure make me nervous. Tell me again about the biggest tree you climbed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

deevo said:


> Heading home from Florida tomorrow morning, has been a great holiday, taking another route home up I-75 and entering Ontario via Detroit. Have lots of tree gear from tree stuff and Sherrill in the back of my truck. Have some big contract jobs lined up on top of our city of Toronto contract so it's going to be a busy spring! A 3 week delay on getting my lift but the jobs I have lined up for it the people aren't in a huge rush and we have 4' of snow in some places still! Not to happy about going back to the cold weather after mid 70 's and low 80's this past 2 weeks here in Florida !




I guess its to much to ask not to bring your climbing gear on vacation? Ahh well, I still sleep with some of mine and who knows, maybe you will need it to save the world.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> Len Phillips is the source for ceu's. http://gibneyce.com/online-seminars-for-municipal-arborists.html Hey Eddie, think ya got the porty on bkwards.
> 
> Anybody ever tried one of these. Got a job way down an embankment and no access for anything but a block up in a tree and ? mebee one of these? http://www.sherrilltree.com/Portable-Winch#.Uz9UuPldV8k



I have the chainsaw-style from Bailey's. I like it.

When you are dragging logs up rough terrain out of deep ditch, it is a game changer. I have also used it to haul whole trees (not too big, of course) down off severe hills where nothing else would go.

Coming up a steep embankment with logs is really tough when you have nothing but manpower; even the capstan rope winches have trouble coming up a steep hill with a big log. Consider using an overhead pulley rigged into a branch overhead. Just a little bit of lift makes a big difference on the resistance of dragging a heavy log up a hill. If there is not too much brush, a rope winch working with a log-arch would move a lot of logs up a hill. Also, those really cool self-releasing snatch blocks that allow you to redirect your tow line up a hill and then quickly quickly uncouple to let the load keep going uphill look like a really good idea, but I have never bought one. They are generally pretty expensive.


----------



## pdqdl

Toddppm said:


> Guys called from job yesterday, grinder quit and won't start. Would only click the solenoid? Tried jumping, tap on starter, nothing, took off the cooling cover and tried to turn over motor, uh oh-won't even move Had to push it on the trailer and stressed all night. Took it apart thinking I'm going to have to pull the motor and get it rebuilt somewhere, turned out to be the starter gear had a couple teeth mashed and jamming the flywheel Well, not that happy cause that little tiny starter was still $225 but at least I'm not looking for a grinder to rent for a while.
> 
> My truck wouldn't start on Monday when I went to leave a customers house. Replaced the starter on the side of the road in a mud pit thinking it went bad cause I just put in a rebuild in December? Nope, extra battery, nope. Towed it to dealer since it was trying to rain. Next day they call and ****ers want $455 to replace the negative cable, oh it has a lot of stuff to remove to replace it, just **** you, what can I do? Pay to tow it again, ****ers. I also had them check the ABS light since they had it, I replaced a hub last year and the lights been on since, sensor is bad but have to replace the whole hub they say- $950!!!! Ya , I don't think so, I have another new one sitting on my bench..........I know that job only takes 1 hour.............
> So I picked up my truck after they put the cable in, less than 2 hours after they said it would take until the next day cause they don't have the part, paid my $455 and called the salesman to cancel my new truck I just ordered from this dealer- they weren't too happy Who's the ****er now?!



When I get some obscure truck problem I cannot figure out, I just pay the dealer their $200 diagnostic fee, and then fix it myself. I NEVER let the dealer work on anything anymore. Their approach to repairs with a warranty is to replace every component of the truck that they have to touch.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> What chipper did you get again. Same issues with paint on control panel and hydraulic lift and crush on my 1590. Also starter issues on Perkins diesel. New panel and hydraulics fixed under warranty. On third starter also replaced under warranty.


I have a 990xp, this is the second time the crush cylinder went in less than 50 hours on it and at $350 a pop plus $350 for labor i'm getting pissed. Bandit is ignoring my emails. The chipper is one month out of warranty. They have decided to pay for the paint issue on the engine cover and send me new parts after fighting on the phone with them. I want to know why the lift cylinder is failing because it's bound to happen again. The dealer said bandit wants to replace the cylinder and the control valve at my expense of course.

I still have the old lift cylinder from the first time, i'm going to to tear it apart today and see whats going on myself.

What weight and type of hydro fluid do you use? I was thinking this might be the problem, When I changed mine out I went from the Petro Canada Hydrex(245vi) to regular AW32 on the recomendation from a bandit sales rep for the fact that it's easier to get and that it's what they use. I think it gets too hot and is creating premature wear on the parts.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> These pics are **** but all the others are not showing up for some reason. Ill peel them off my FB page and post them up.
> 
> I also posted pics before I believe. Perhaps you missed them, or I am imagining things..



very nice, similar to mine which is a 25t Nati and a rear mount.


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> I have the chainsaw-style from Bailey's. I like it.
> 
> When you are dragging logs up rough terrain out of deep ditch, it is a game changer. I have also used it to haul whole trees (not too big, of course) down off severe hills where nothing else would go.
> 
> Coming up a steep embankment with logs is really tough when you have nothing but manpower; even the capstan rope winches have trouble coming up a steep hill with a big log. Consider using an overhead pulley rigged into a branch overhead. Just a little bit of lift makes a big difference on the resistance of dragging a heavy log up a hill. It there is not too much brush, a rope winch working with a log-arch would move a lot of logs up a hill. Also, those really cool self-releasing snatch blocks that allow you to redirect your tow line up a hill and then quickly quickly uncouple to let the load keep going uphill look like a really good idea, but I have never bought one. They are generally pretty expensive.



I talked them into leaving the logs downhill in a neat pile. The answer was "how can we get to the firewood?" Just let it rot to dirt was my reply. Just pulling the brush up and will try to hide as much as poss. in the h.suckle. Gonna be a dirty day today.


----------



## treevet

Re. switchblade...always wanted one as a kid and when I went to TJ while in SoCal in the svc. any store you went in had huge boxes of em of all sizes and configurations. Snook one across the border not to mention we (Westbrook from D.C. and I part.s in crime) were off limits even going into D.C. then. We actually got arrested coming back across the bridge on the Mex. side for Westbrook piscsing off the bridge while a large group of people were standing underneath the bridge socializing. Paid them off to let us go. They put you in jail and throw away the key down there.

Lost that one tho and then maybe 20 years ago when I threw my daughter's boyfriend out of her house and life literally I got another nice switchblade he left behind in his hurry to leave. It had like a clip on the side you could put it in your boot and was very hideable. I think I lost it on the Convent I plow and thought better of asking if they had it and would give it back.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> I have a 990xp, this is the second time the crush cylinder went in less than 50 hours on it and at $350 a pop plus $350 for labor i'm getting pissed. Bandit is ignoring my emails. The chipper is one month out of warranty. They have decided to pay for the paint issue on the engine cover and send me new parts after fighting on the phone with them. I want to know why the lift cylinder is failing because it's bound to happen again. The dealer said bandit wants to replace the cylinder and the control valve at my expense of course.
> 
> I still have the old lift cylinder from the first time, i'm going to to tear it apart today and see whats going on myself.
> 
> What weight and type of hydro fluid do you use? I was thinking this might be the problem, When I changed mine out I went from the Petro Canada Hydrex(245vi) to regular AW32 on the recomendation from a bandit sales rep for the fact that it's easier to get and that it's what they use. I think it gets too hot and is creating premature wear on the parts.


I'll check which oil at the shop later today for you. I know we bought the recommended stuff and it was expensive as ****.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> very nice, similar to mine which is a 25t Nati and a rear mount.


Here are a cpl more I couldnt put up last night. That motor is a near fresh cummins, it also has interlock axles.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NCTREE said:


> I have a 990xp, this is the second time the crush cylinder went in less than 50 hours on it and at $350 a pop plus $350 for labor i'm getting pissed. Bandit is ignoring my emails. The chipper is one month out of warranty. They have decided to pay for the paint issue on the engine cover and send me new parts after fighting on the phone with them. I want to know why the lift cylinder is failing because it's bound to happen again. The dealer said bandit wants to replace the cylinder and the control valve at my expense of course.
> 
> I still have the old lift cylinder from the first time, i'm going to to tear it apart today and see whats going on myself.
> 
> What weight and type of hydro fluid do you use? I was thinking this might be the problem, When I changed mine out I went from the Petro Canada Hydrex(245vi) to regular AW32 on the recomendation from a bandit sales rep for the fact that it's easier to get and that it's what they use. I think it gets too hot and is creating premature wear on the parts.




Sounds like a crappy situation too. I don't think it is that expensive to have the cylinder rebuilt. Maybe a plow shop or look under hydraulics to find a place. I would leave the old cylinder intact and give them it whole.


----------



## ducaticorse

Yeah, I dont knw why it would be so pricey to rebuild a cylinder. And there is something wrong if its failing after 50 hours. I know local morbark charges something ridiculous like 140 an hour to work on my chipper, so I just buy the parts myself and have my 65 an hour mechanic do the same work.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> very nice, similar to mine which is a 25t Nati and a rear mount.



Will u post up a side pic of yours please?


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea unless you bent the rod or tore the threads from the can , to rebuild a cylinder should be less then 80.00 worth of seals and a new cap . I think bandit is taking advantage of your ignorance on how complex cylinder repair is , and BTW you got bigger issues then that cylinder like .


----------



## Oak Savanna

deevo said:


> Heading home from Florida tomorrow morning, has been a great holiday, taking another route home up I-75 and entering Ontario via Detroit. Have lots of tree gear from tree stuff and Sherrill in the back of my truck. Have some big contract jobs lined up on top of our city of Toronto contract so it's going to be a busy spring! A 3 week delay on getting my lift but the jobs I have lined up for it the people aren't in a huge rush and we have 4' of snow in some places still! Not to happy about going back to the cold weather after mid 70 's and low 80's this past 2 weeks here in Florida !



Safe trip home deevo. You are like me, on holidays and still buying tree gear. You are right there, you might as well! Don't forget to stop at a meijer or walmart and grab beer! $13 for 24 cans there or $45 here!!!! Even duty free is $20/ case. We still have some snow in spots and mud here, probably more up where you are! Some mornings are frosty still. You will love being sunburnt and frozen at the same time!!!!


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> These pics are **** but all the others are not showing up for some reason. Ill peel them off my FB page and post them up.
> 
> I also posted pics before I believe. Perhaps you missed them, or I am imagining things..


looks like a solid crane


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Here are a cpl more I couldnt put up last night. That motor is a near fresh cummins, it also has interlock axles.


which cummins is that, i don't recognize the valve cover. 8.3 cummins or ford diesel (brazil motor)?


----------



## Pelorus

Oak Savanna said:


> We still have some snow in spots and mud here, probably more up where you are! Some mornings are frosty still. You will love being sunburnt and frozen at the same time!!!!



Currently cold, snowing, and depressingly winteresque.


----------



## treevet

re Ducaticorse...52" dbh pinoak. one of the biggest challenges is getting someone trained to run it....and keeping them.

How much main does yours have? Back to work.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> Currently cold, snowing, and depressingly winteresque.



This s#it is really getting old!! Not snowing here but cold and the wind is screaming off the lake. I was gonna go to the shop and wash the trucks and chipper but its too cold. Tomorrow is looking better. Hang in there pelorus, it will end up going from winter to summer real quick, people will come out of hibernation and you will be busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kicking contest!! Every one should have the visa bills paid off from Christmas and ready to spend money on tree work!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> re Ducaticorse...52" dbh pinoak. one of the biggest challenges is getting someone trained to run it....and keeping them.
> 
> How much main does yours have? Back to work.



After you land them Dave do you repick them or grab them with a loader ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Currently cold, snowing, and depressingly winteresque.


Wow it's sunny and 57* here


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> I'll check which oil at the shop later today for you. I know we bought the recommended stuff and it was expensive as ****.


I took the old cylinder apart and found no wear and it was easy to come apart after taping on it. I went out and started the chipper, the lift cylinder isn't stuck anymore. It's working fine but don't know for how long. I noticed there are two selenoids attached to this guy the auto feed plus system. Their is a light in the selenoids, the one on the bottom isn't lighting up at all when you go through the feed wheel positions. I took a laser temp gauge and the top part of the auto feed plus is hot and the bottom is cool. I think this might have something to do with my problem. Anyone know anything about this.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> After you land them Dave do you repick them or grab them with a loader ?



Those were way to big for the dingo grapple and usually go straight into a dump truck but for space reasons it wasn't there as no where to park it. So what I prob did was get rid of the bucket and put the grapple pinchers on the crane and load them after fitting the dump in. I can get them in the dump truck and bounce the pinchers off. I coulda loaded em on the crane bed but I never would have gotten out of that steep drive for bottoming out on the road above.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> which cummins is that, i don't recognize the valve cover. 8.3 cummins or ford diesel (brazil motor)?



Paul it's actually the "ford diesel".


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> re Ducaticorse...52" dbh pinoak. one of the biggest challenges is getting someone trained to run it....and keeping them.
> 
> How much main does yours have? Back to work.




92 main and a swing out jib with 2 sections. adds another 28-50 something. I havent even dicked around with it yet. Bought it from a guy tht has done crane work for me. He's old and retiring, saved this one for me while I saved the scratch. Ill have it on the road in 2 weeks. Just had the boom and truck inspected, all ready to go. Just had a new hydro pump installed last season too. $$$$


----------



## dbl612

the brazilian ford motors 240 &270 hp were trouble free and are good on fuel. good tradeoff for a crane truck that runs a little over idle most of the workday.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> View attachment 342998
> View attachment 342998
> 
> I took the old cylinder apart and found no wear and it was easy to come apart after taping on it. I went out and started the chipper, the lift cylinder isn't stuck anymore. It's working fine but don't know for how long. I noticed there are two selenoids attached to this guy the auto feed plus system. Their is a light in the selenoids, the one on the bottom isn't lighting up at all when you go through the feed wheel positions. I took a laser temp gauge and the top part of the auto feed plus is hot and the bottom is cool. I think this might have something to do with my problem. Anyone know anything about this.


Sorry, forgot to check the oil at shop today, I can Monday. That setup looks nothing like my anything on my machine. Hope you sort it out. How are you out of warranty after only 50 hours?


----------



## Zale

Went to the ISA climbing competition.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> the brazilian ford motors 240 &270 hp were trouble free and are good on fuel. good tradeoff for a crane truck that runs a little over idle most of the workday.



Also came with a remote control box "LMI" or something like that. With digital read out of weight, degrees of angle and boom extension.


----------



## treevet

load moment indicator


----------



## treeclimber101

OHHHH boy !


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> Ya I am looking forward to using it. I have a case skid steer about the same size as a 753 bobcat. It's handy but useless when it won't fit!! We used that orange log dolly I made in the picture below. I was thinking about cutting it up into pieces lol then one guy that works for me said we should give it to someone we don't like! Lol let them blow their a$$ out pushing that thing around all day loaded with blocks!! Land clearing job should be good! No raking and no homeowner bugging you " while you're here could you just nip that one off too" lol. I bet Rob Haynes from Vermeer will be bringing you that grinder. He lives about 15 min away from me. He is a good guy. He deals with all the big equipment at Vermeer. Better get the fuel truck on a regular cycle to the job each night! Lol make sure you post some pics of your and pelorus flopping some!


Oh yeah I will get some pics! It's gonna be a flop fest! Stopped in Troy Ohio last night as the traffic and construction was brutal on the way home in the Atlanta area and Georgia as a whole was crap! We were gonna drive straight through but decided to park it! Leaving shortly soon as the girls are ready!Grrrrrr!


----------



## deevo

Oak Savanna said:


> Safe trip home deevo. You are like me, on holidays and still buying tree gear. You are right there, you might as well! Don't forget to stop at a meijer or walmart and grab beer! $13 for 24 cans there or $45 here!!!! Even duty free is $20/ case. We still have some snow in spots and mud here, probably more up where you are! Some mornings are frosty still. You will love being sunburnt and frozen at the same time!!!!


Oh yeah back of the trucks filled! Picked up a radar detector also you know, since I was here! Lol the radar detector detectors the OPP have can't even pick this one up! Lol.....more less for my Mini Cooper then my new F250! It hauls ass too! Have to watch the speedo! L


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Starting to lose jobs which is pretty bad cause I am so buried but at least they are getting down and I don't have to stress about getting them done but who is now working for my client I dunno. I hope not to lose anymore. And people are pricks about it. I still have good clients who understand I have been there all winter and have been running around getting what I can out of the snow and securing there emergencies. Its the dumb kitties that got me realing.

I am about to pull a Mexican off the street and go back to work cause all the white boys don't wanna play. Glad Roped ain't around to see this.

I also guess that once I got on that loader and started pulling " Paul Caseadi's" ( that's where you drive around on a tractor and holler at people what to do over the bucket all day) on them precious little white folk they got offended.

Going out now to feed my chipper again.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao. I hope you meant the wife's mini cooper.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

deevo said:


> Oh yeah back of the trucks filled! Picked up a radar detector also you know, since I was here! Lol the radar detector detectors the OPP have can't even pick this one up! Lol.....more less for my Mini Cooper then my new F250! It hauls ass too! Have to watch the speedo! L




You drove down there in a mini cooper!? And on the way back filled it with tree gear!!?? And it still hauls ass!!??

Jeez, from the start this story sounded ludicrous and insane.

Anyway, for next time you pull a stunt like that:

Some of them cops might get you and they have a problem with out of towners and their radar jammers messing up their profits in some of those states. And with the mini cooper who knows what they will do to you.

They ripped the factory installed rader jammer out of my uncles conversion van. In some states you can't even own one.

you don't need a radar jammer to drive right though. You can make good time and not get a ticket without a jammer. With a jammer you are more prone to set the pace in traffic which isn't good and if there is no traffic its easy to drive a little over the limit and make good time which is pretty fast and safe.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Those mini coopers fall in the same category as fat chicks and mopeds.


----------



## treeclimber101

He does yell from that ****ing tractor a lot


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> He does yell from that ****ing tractor a lot



Only if you're a dumb bastard. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's a drive by ass reaming !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It's a drive by ass reaming !



Sounds kinda fun actually. I can't wait to get back working more steady. Getting closer. Just need a bit more work before I can start looking at what's out there this year for help. Always a good time. 

Sometimes I wonder if its insane, the whole thing. And really, it is. Then I remember, its all I know and I need money. I do love it once it all comes together and my machines are finally all out working. I guess its what I was born to do under the sun. You know what I'm saying, Porks?


----------



## tree MDS

I think I'm gonna make a conscious note to do more screaming this year. Bring it back to basics. Old school. Maybe make an effort to try and underbid some too. Wtf, time to make this ****er start paying again. Maybe that's my problem, I've just been having too much respect for the trade all along. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## treeclimber101

Nah just me an JOE from now on , I am gonna work smart not hard and focus on the good money less work jobs , I thought of you .... I was looking for a "stubs" the other day and that baboon has one from tristate forestry awesome red Chevy with full floats diesel fear mount just can't get on board with this guy but I'm looking for a truck and a larger mini then it's time to **** **** up casadei style


----------



## tree MDS

Just venting mostly. I'm sure we've all had these thoughts from time to time. 

That's a seriously sweet rig you're looking at there, Porks!! No 75 footer, but realistically, few can afford all that anyway. I like it though.. like an updated stubs. That guy's got something special there and he knows it. I hate to think what he's asking though.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I think I'm gonna make a conscious note to do more screaming this year. Bring it back to basics. Old school. Maybe make an effort to try and underbid some too. Wtf, time to make this ****er start paying again. Maybe that's my problem, I've just been having too much respect for the trade all along. Just thinking out loud.



once you start the screaming you can't ever stop. they come to expect to it to get things rolling.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> once you start the screaming you can't ever stop. they come to expect to it to get things rolling.



Lol. "YOU DON'T LIKE IT, I'M SURE MACDONALD'S IS HIRING"!!!!!


----------



## treecutterjr

Getting the chipper truck together on this sunny Sunday. Had to break out the rollers









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I saw a sign said Mickey Ds is paying 12.00 an hour to start


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I saw a sign said Mickey Ds is paying 12.00 an hour to start



Right. And you get to work with chicks too. Who the **** would wanna drag brush and get yelled at all day!!


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Those mini coopers fall in the same category as fat chicks and mopeds.


Yep, they are both fun to ride untill your friends see ya!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Right. And you get to work with chicks too. Who the **** would wanna drag brush and get yelled at all day!!



similar intellectual requirements and you don't get all the free fries you can pick off the floor in our biz.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Yep, they are both fun to ride untill your friends see ya!



ever ride a fat chick.? once you get it started momentum takes over. puttin on your beer glasses help too.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> View attachment 343277


Sexy!


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are ruining it for me. I'm still sitting here, lmao, imagining deevo checking on the boys in his mini cooper.. maybe dropping off some warm apple fritters for morale.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> ever ride a fat chick.? once you get it started momentum takes over. puttin on your beer glasses help too.



You know the ins and outs, old timer. Guess that's why you're the "treevet"!!


----------



## tree MDS

In between chuckling at this thread and drinking beers, I just had a (now) six day job come in. Nice!! Guess spring is here finally. Good deal. That was horrible!!!!


----------



## tree MDS

I know you're all happy for me!! Lol


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> View attachment 343277


eye bleach now!


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> You know the ins and outs, old timer. Guess that's why you're the "treevet"!!




Well, there is a big difference in a sorta plump chick (I like those), a fat chick and a super fat chick. On a 5'5" girl that is going from 160 to 200 to something over 275.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Those mini coopers fall in the same category as fat chicks and mopeds.




I regret not taking the yellow Fiat at the rental agency when my truck was in for service.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> eye bleach now!




yo man, there is a place for that, its not here but thanks anyway.


----------



## ducaticorse

[quotfirst crareeclimber101, post: 4768927, member: 33728"]OHHHH boy ![/quote]
Hey, first crane I've owned. Cut me some slack! I've never heard of the term LMI I'm sure there are many here who haven't either. If that what you're even referring to.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I think I'm gonna make a conscious note to do more screaming this year. Bring it back to basics. Old school. Maybe make an effort to try and underbid some too. Wtf, time to make this ****er start paying again. Maybe that's my problem, I've just been having too much respect for the trade all along. Just thinking out loud.




Well if you want to come down I sure will let you drive my tractor! Bring Stubs! How much do you want? Somewhere around 1k? One tree, should be easy with Stubs. Figure out how much you would want and let me know at least that. I can climb this tree but it would be worth it to pay you. Really. I'm serious, I have the money in the job.

The offer is also extended to any other of mine bubbas.

I can climb it ( because I am real good) but this is a bucket job too. I can't werk a bucket fer ****.


----------



## ducaticorse

[="tree MDS, post: 4769636, member: 15285"]Just venting mostly. I'm sure we've all had these thoughts from time to time.

That's a seriously sweet rig you're looking at there, Porks!! No 75 footer, but realistically, few can afford all that anyway. I like it though.. like an updated stubs. That guy's got something special there and he knows it. I hate to think what he's asking though.[/quote]

If it's from tri state it's probably priced 3 times what it's actually worth. You'rebetter of buy ing brand new


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> [quotfirst crareeclimber101, post: 4768927, member: 33728"]OHHHH boy !


Hey, first crane I've owned. Cut me some slack! I've never heard of the term LMI I'm sure there are many here who haven't either. If that what you're even referring to.[/quote]

oh god, here we go.

To be honest: I am a little apprehensive about you and this crane. I have taken up praying again. For you. And everybody in a mile's radius . I want you to know that. Its true. I figured my pissing you off might get somebody hurt somehow, I didn't want the blood on my hands so I kinda gave in and am doing what I can to help.


----------



## treevet

Just got off the phone, sold a 4500$ craner. Buried in work. If it would just stop raining 2 days every week.


----------



## treeclimber101

this I the truck I ****ing love this thing ! I would retire this truck along with myself ! But I heard this guy is let's just less the awesome ...


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> [quotfirst crareeclimber101, post: 4768927, member: 33728"]OHHHH boy !


Hey, first crane I've owned. Cut me some slack! I've never heard of the term LMI I'm sure there are many here who haven't either. If that what you're even referring to.[/quote]
I was referring to MDS calling me parks for what I can count as the millionth time , but hey if you feel the need the ass rape me for saying OHHHH boy that's fine I got my big girl panties on !


----------



## treevet

I know a real good finance company ;-)


----------



## treeclimber101

I thinking from what I heard I may need a real good repair company !


----------



## treevet

bummer, think Paul had assorted probs with his when he got it from Schmitty.

Isn't there a worry about tipping over if a non dually tire blew?


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> this I the truck I ****ing love this thing ! I would retire this truck along with myself ! But I heard this guy is let's just less the awesome ...


That is a sweet ass truck! but I dont know about 50k for a 2002. Maybe check in to buying a cab&chassis and mount you boom on it.


----------



## treeclimber101

God forbid !


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> That is a sweet ass truck! but I dont know about 50k for a 2002. Maybe check in to buying a cab&chassis and mount you boom on it.


What I'm thinking is it spent all it's time sitting in the woods or on some dirt road with a set of huge AG tires on it ! Assplunger actually tows there mud buckets on low boys from site to site because they aren't street legal with Bigfoot tires on it !


----------



## treeclimber101

Maybe I will look into a remount . I could prolly find the cab and chassis and just pull off the bucket and pony motor an reuse it but I don't have the extra outriggers and I don't think a 2 padded rear mount is a safe idea


----------



## ducaticorse

[qte="treeclimber101, post: 4770243, member: 33728"]Hey, first crane I've owned. Cut me some slack! I've never heard of the term LMI I'm sure there are many here who haven't either. If that what you're even referring to.[/quote]
I was referring to MDS calling me parks for what I can count as the millionth time , but hey if you feel the need the ass rape me for saying OHHHH boy that's fine I got my big girl panties on ![/quote]
Oh I wasn't ass raping anyone. It's hard to tell with some of the banter on this site these days! Happy hunting good sir!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> He does yell from that ****ing tractor a lot




I can see some people get upset by that, I just yell back, its fun, everything is fun, when its fun its fun, it sure is, there are no real problems, if everything is still working and nobody is physically in need of help, then if ya got the wind let er rip.

Hell these guys so precious sometimes, can't holler, can't be hollered at.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I can see some people get upset by that, I just yell back, its fun, everything is fun, when its fun its fun, it sure is, there are no real problems, if everything is still working and nobody is physically in need of help, then if ya got the wind let er rip.
> 
> Hell these guys so precious sometimes, can't holler, can't be hollered at.


Oh go suck a bag of yellow lilly peppers you dumbass !


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe I will look into a remount . I could prolly find the cab and chassis and just pull off the bucket and pony motor an reuse it but I don't have the extra outriggers and I don't think a 2 padded rear mount is a safe idea


Ya, I think your right about that truck and yes four outriggers is a good idea. In my truck you can be out over the side and the truck doesnt move. There was a guy around here with a rearmount forsale but it wasnt a stubs. It was in last months tree trader.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> once you start the screaming you can't ever stop. they come to expect to it to get things rolling.




I was thinking of starting a world wide franchise of TIMEOUT stores where you could pop in real quick for a variety of ways with which to vent.


I was also think that the game of tag should be in the Olympics and be played of one of those big playground structures with sliding boards and poles and ladders and jumps and rams and crazy swinging obstacles. I was out with my girl this evening for while, she tired out a couple bigger boys, then she tired me out then she went and played baseball then tired me out again. Yeah, to be on the Olympic Schoolyard Tag Team !


----------



## ducaticorse

te="treeclimber101, post: 4770283, member: 33728"]Maybe I will look into a remount . I could prolly find the cab and chassis and just pull off the bucket and pony motor an reuse it but I don't have the extra outriggers and I don't think a 2 padded rear mount is a safe idea[/quote]
Not a eafe


treeclimber101 said:


> this I the truck I ****ing love this thing ! I would retire this truck along with myself ! But I heard this guy is let's just less the awesome ...




This clown and his absurd prices......


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treecutterjr said:


> Getting the chipper truck together on this sunny Sunday. Had to break out the rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk




I always wanted to camo my trucks but for visabilty I kept red. Maybe you can get some good wide reflective tape to go along the length where the rust is. Or if its rusted through then get long strips of thinner gauge steel, paint it to safety colors and quickly rivet it on.

Also, I have seen regular pick-up truck saddle boxes fit in the space behind the cab if its just sitting there and you need some storage.


----------



## deevo

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You drove down there in a mini cooper!? And on the way back filled it with tree gear!!?? And it still hauls ass!!??
> 
> Jeez, from the start this story sounded ludicrous and insane.
> 
> Anyway, for next time you pull a stunt like that:
> 
> Some of them cops might get you and they have a problem with out of towners and their radar jammers messing up their profits in some of those states. And with the mini cooper who knows what they will do to you.
> 
> They ripped the factory installed rader jammer out of my uncles conversion van. In some states you can't even own one.
> 
> you don't need a radar jammer to drive right though. You can make good time and not get a ticket without a jammer. With a jammer you are more prone to set the pace in traffic which isn't good and if there is no traffic its easy to drive a little over the limit and make good time which is pretty fast and safe.


Ha ha yeah it's the wife's and we drove my f250 down! I usually go with the flow, I got it more less for back here in Canada


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Hey, first crane I've owned. Cut me some slack! I've never heard of the term LMI I'm sure there are many here who haven't either. If that what you're even referring to.



oh god, here we go.

To be honest: I am a little apprehensive about you and this crane. I have taken up praying again. For you. And everybody in a mile's radius . I want you to know that. Its true. I figured my pissing you off might get somebody hurt somehow, I didn't want the blood on my hands so I kinda gave in and am doing what I can to help.[/quote]

Everything I own has been acquired directly from the proceeds of my business, no outside money whatsoever, and I haven't killed or injured anyone yet....

In house crane ops are new to my company, but I'm sure we will do just fine. I have some great help on board to get us to where we need to go safely and efficiently. 

If everyone was an expert right of the rip, what would be the point????


----------



## treeman75

The one by me is in aprils tree trader on page 76. I looked at his log loader before I bought the one I have. He has been trying to sell it for close to two years now, I think he was asking too much.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Had to move some of the trucks next door for the asphalt guy's.
It was a beautiful day,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> think Paul had assorted probs with his when he got it from Schmitty.



I would expect that anyone, getting anything, from schmittys............will have problems. I have yet to hear of someone who hasn't. That place should be closed for fraudulent sales.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> I would expect that anyone, getting anything, from schmittys............will have problems. I have yet to hear of someone who hasn't. That place should be closed for fraudulent sales.



That was a major pita. But it's over now and the truck has been a great moneymaker. The lost title issue was probably the worst of it. Still don't know if it was schmittys or the leasing company. Both were blaming the other at one point. What a ****ing nightmare. Lol


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> I would expect that anyone, getting anything, from schmittys............will have problems. I have yet to hear of someone who hasn't. That place should be closed for fraudulent sales.



lmao.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> View attachment 343277


eye bleach now!


treeclimber101 said:


> this I the truck I ****ing love this thing ! I would retire this truck along with myself ! But I heard this guy is let's just less the awesome ...


that truck looks nimble as hell bet the chaises is perfect with the pony motor operation (no idling of truck engine) kubota pony will last forever


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> te="treeclimber101, post: 4770283, member: 33728"]Maybe I will look into a remount . I could prolly find the cab and chassis and just pull off the bucket and pony motor an reuse it but I don't have the extra outriggers and I don't think a 2 padded rear mount is a safe idea


Not a eafe



This clown and his absurd prices......[/quote]
what would replacement cost be today in 2014 dollars? that pretty much determines resale value plus demand. i bet there aren't too many with these specs around.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> Not a eafe
> 
> 
> 
> This clown and his absurd prices......


what would replacement cost be today in 2014 dollars? that pretty much determines resale value plus demand. i bet there aren't too many with these specs around.[/quote]

My truck was 107k back in 97. I'm sure that truck was at least 120k. I don't think 50 is very far off if that truck is what it appears to be.


----------



## luckydad

Sad thing is he got it at action for low 20ish. Painted it up and ...... Well u know what I'm thinking. 
That being said he's got the title in hand and it's his truck and his price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> Sad thing is he got it at action for low 20ish. Painted it up and ...... Well u know what I'm thinking.
> That being said he's got the title in hand and it's his truck and his price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We all know how it works (though I think low 20's is probably an exaggeration for that truck). I guess maybe Eddie needs to start frequenting these auctions then. Either that or shut up and reach for his checkbook. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

I would of bought that truck last year of it was anywhere but there so I'll wait for another to pop up ! I have nothing but time rummy !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I would of bought that truck last year of it was anywhere but there so I'll wait for another to pop up ! I have nothing but time rummy !



What do you need an all wheel drive for anyway, Porky? I thought you didn't even have hills there?


----------



## tree MDS

Gonna be a lot of chip dump runs for "Joe". Lol. Just saying.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> what would replacement cost be today in 2014 dollars? that pretty much determines resale value plus demand. i bet there aren't too many with these specs around.



My truck was 107k back in 97. I'm sure that truck was at least 120k. I don't think 50 is very far off if that truck is what it appears to be.[/quote]
Ya, your right. Those stubs do bring money and they sell.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea but we have sugar sand ! That **** will swallow a truck .....and technically it's not even stuck it just sinks . And besides I like to think that those few jobs that I coulda got a truck on if it could walk on water .... To me that is worth it . And I guarantee that truck with those tires can tread lightly , and that's whag I want


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea but we have sugar sand ! That **** will swallow a truck .....and technically it's not even stuck it just sinks . And besides I like to think that those few jobs that I coulda got a truck on if it could walk on water .... To me that is worth it . And I guarantee that truck with those tires can tread lightly , and that's whag I want


Dont let those tires fool ya.it will still sink


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea but we have sugar sand ! That **** will swallow a truck .....and technically it's not even stuck it just sinks . And besides I like to think that those few jobs that I coulda got a truck on if it could walk on water .... To me that is worth it . And I guarantee that truck with those tires can tread lightly , and that's whag I want



Lmao. I hope you spend 50k and still get buried in sugar sand. Wish I could be a fly on the lawn chair with a twelve pack, even!!


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL **** you


----------



## treeman75

Sold a 21 pine removal with stumps and back fill and some other **** today. Its about a 3 day job and good money.


----------



## treeclimber101

So far so good this year right . I mean dare I say we may have lived through this fiasco ?


----------



## treeman75

Ya, im about 2weeks now and doing good. Time to kill some trees and save some too.


----------



## tree MDS

It does seem to be looking up a little bit here so far too. Looked at another decent tree for a landscaper I work for today. Put a pretty decent number on it, but screw it. At least it'll be worth it if I get it. Damn 95' beanpole locust, leaning over bare primaries.. way out of 60 footer range for the brush. Pita.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> It does seem to be looking up a little bit here so far too. Looked at another decent tree for a landscaper I work for today. Put a pretty decent number on it, but screw it. At least it'll be worth it if I get it. Damn 95' beanpole locust, leaning over bare primaries.. way out of 60 footer range for the brush. Pita.


Big money


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Big money



Not here. It'll be quick if I get it (although requiring man suit). $1800. Too much competition to bid too aggressive up here.


----------



## treeclimber101

How you gonna get 35' off rums? You gonna climb it out ? Sounds like a birch of a day


----------



## treeman75

Cottonwood i did last week. The last pic was when we we were leaving, no hat.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> How you gonna get 35' off rums? You gonna climb it out ? Sounds like a birch of a day



Of course, Porks. I still get up there and do my thing. Tree isn't that big, just tall and in a really awkward spot. Would be easy if it weren't for the wires.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ain't that the ****ing truth , I hate getting mixed up in those bare wires you can't even get a tiny ass branch up in em ! Hate that ****


----------



## sgreanbeans

Did a obstruction pruning, dude originally wanted the 2 trees pruned. Couldn't afford me, but wanted me to do it. So we agreed on a price to hit a few particular branches. I do it, and some extras, dead ones, that where on the way. Go to settle and dude acts like he is pissed that all I did........is what we agreed on! Chit kills me! He settled, but I could tell that he wanted much more done and was hoping that I would. Ya know, since I was there. I could do favors all day, everyday.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> How you gonna get 35' off rums? You gonna climb it out ? Sounds like a birch of a day


hang it on a lanyard...no brainer


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Did a obstruction pruning, dude originally wanted the 2 trees pruned. Couldn't afford me, but wanted me to do it. So we agreed on a price to hit a few particular branches. I do it, and some extras, dead ones, that where on the way. Go to settle and dude acts like he is pissed that all I did........is what we agreed on! Chit kills me! He settled, but I could tell that he wanted much more done and was hoping that I would. Ya know, since I was there. I could do favors all day, everyday.



that's a no win, doing part of what they want in pruning.


----------



## ducaticorse

I've spent enough time looking for trucks to know two things, tri state is a rip off, and there is a sucker born every minute, probably the only reason why Joe is still in business. I just bought a crane that would have been North of 60k on his lot for far far less, in fact all of my equipment are items you could find any day on his lot, most of the time for 40-50 percent off of his pricing. And all my chit works, lol. There is a 0475ft El int here for sale asking 65k. Joe would get a hold of it, do nothing to it and ask 95. I can't blame him because there are those that buy from him, but it'll never be me. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Got a call last night for this.... In and out in an hour $950. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone here use these? http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=352&item=2398
I'm looking for a good set of wireless comms. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

I think Deevo has a set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=497&item=7988#detail

Just saw these too, and they come with a helmet. Seems like a no brainer.... Thoughts anyone? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Deevo has the sena units in his Kask helmet. I mounted the sena unit in my petzl helmets and love them they are blue tooth and only cost $280 or so a pair off amazon. You just mount them in your existing helmet.




Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Did you see the ropeteks? The muffs are low profile, and they come mounted on a kiss, not my choice helmet, but at 360 a piece with the helmet, and the low profile muffs, seems like a good deal. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Another sole made happy !!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Another sole made happy !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your brush truck is sick. Let me know if when you're selling your el! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Your brush truck is sick. Let me know if when you're selling your el!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Yeah, he'll give you 4k for it and then come on here and brag about it. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Did you see the ropeteks? The muffs are low profile, and they come mounted on a kiss, not my choice helmet, but at 360 a piece with the helmet, and the low profile muffs, seems like a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It's the same sena system as the ropetek uses. It's easy as.cake to install and then you can pick whatever muffs you want.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, he'll give you 4k for it and then come on here and brag about it. lol


I bought his bucket actually. Great deal! Great family too! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> I bought his bucket actually. Great deal! Great family too!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I knew that. Still wasn't gonna resist the jab.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I knew that. Still wasn't gonna resist the jab.


All in good fun. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's the same sena system as the ropetek uses. It's easy as.cake to install and then you can pick whatever muffs you want.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I just ordered a cpl ropeteks with kaks lol. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Whatever happened to good old fashioned screaming? 

Man, woke up during the night, and my left knee is all ****ed up. Gimping around. It's been threatening for a couple days now. Hopefully this doesn't last very long. I got too much to do for this ********!! ****. Not feeling this getting older bit.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Whatever happened to good old fashioned screaming?
> 
> Man, woke up during the night, and my left knee is all ****ed up. Gimping around. It's been threatening for a couple days now. Hopefully this doesn't last very long. I got too much to do for this ********!! ****. Not feeling this getting older bit.



I probably would have held off a bit longer on the radios, but we'll be using the crane in a cpl weeks, so I figured it would be an almost necessary investment. 

And funny about the knee. Mine did the same thing yesterday for a few hours. Right out of the blue. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Ducati's a good guy he just watches his penny's, you know he has to living in Boston !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Got a help wanted add in the paper today. Not one call yet. Seems like usually my phone blows up. I guess sometimes it takes a while to kick in. Either that or they've all finally given up on trying to pass themselves off as men?? I dunno. We'll see. 

Been working with one of the phone books on a website finally. Never thought I'd see the day, but whatever.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> I probably would have held off a bit longer on the radios, but we'll be using the crane in a cpl weeks, so I figured it would be an almost necessary investment.
> 
> And funny about the knee. Mine did the same thing yesterday for a few hours. Right out of the blue.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I hear you with the crane. 

That's the way that knee deal goes for me too, just out of the blue. Been a couple few years now since the last attack. I get problems with my feet like that too, just comes and goes. Fun stuff. Seems to go away once the season finally gets rolling, and I'm working more steady, anyway.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Got a help wanted add in the paper today. Not one call yet. Seems like usually my phone blows up. I guess sometimes it takes a while to kick in. Either that or they've all finally given up on trying to pass themselves off as men?? I dunno. We'll see.
> 
> Been working with one of the phone books on a website finally. Never thought I'd see the day, but whatever.



Put an ad on CL. You'll have a full inbox in a half hour if you're looking for unqualified ground guys lol. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Ducati's a good guy he just watches his penny's, you know he has to living in Boston !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Wear it everyday Chris! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Wear it everyday Chris!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Pm your Facebook info plz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Pm your Facebook info plz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have mail 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=497&item=7988#detail
> 
> Just saw these too, and they come with a helmet. Seems like a no brainer.... Thoughts anyone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 Yeah get the ropeteks, now that you have the crane you'll love them and they are well worth the price, I've got 3 sets with helmets, and one unit for the crane op.


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Yeah get the ropeteks, now that you have the crane you'll love them and they are well worth the price, I've got 3 sets with helmets, and one unit for the crane op.



I just ordered 2 sets today. I have a kask already that I asked if I could outfit with the same unit. Waiting to hear back from them. Those guys at tree stuff are no joke. Order was in the air 3 hours after I made it.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> I just ordered a cpl ropeteks with kaks lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 Good choice! Also when doing stump grinding you can plug in your iphone or whatever and listen to some tunes!


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> I just ordered 2 sets today. I have a kask already that I asked if I could outfit with the same unit. Waiting to hear back from them. Those guys at tree stuff are no joke. Order was in the air 3 hours after I made it....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes you can I added one to my kask I already had and bought 2 additional helmets from Paul Cox and the TCIA expo, and the crane op SMH10 afterwards. Yes Treestuff is awesome! I think I should have shares in their co. by now! lol


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Yes you can I added one to my kask I already had and bought 2 additional helmets from Paul Cox and the TCIA expo, and the crane op SMH10 afterwards. Yes Treestuff is awesome! I think I should have shares in their co. by now! lol



I'm excited to try them out. And they were ridiculously lower priced than the peltor units, and they came with a decent helmet! I will order the add on unit for the third kask as soon as they get back to me. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

Had to do a mountain of paperwork today for the solar farm land clearing job that we are going to be doing, my head hurts from all the documents and stuff I had to fill out! Washed the chip truck, chipper and tidied up the yard this afternoon, was nice and sunny and a whopping 7 degrees!


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> I'm excited to try them out. And they were ridiculously lower priced than the peltor units, and they came with a decent helmet! I will order the add on unit for the third kask as soon as they get back to me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## luckydad

deevo said:


> Had to do a mountain of paperwork today for the solar farm land clearing job that we are going to be doing, my head hurts from all the documents and stuff I had to fill out! Washed the chip truck, chipper and tidied up the yard this afternoon, was nice and sunny and a whopping 7 degrees!


Missing Florida yet ?? )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Missing Florida yet ?? )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, it's nice here in fla right now..








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Haha !! You lucky dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Haha !! You lucky dog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not bad... I'll be here till Friday  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

I love fresh oysters!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> I love fresh oysters!


Been to that place 2 days in a row. Good stuff and cheap! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Been to that place 2 days in a row. Good stuff and cheap!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Cheap. Ain't that what MDS said bout you's !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

luckydad said:


> Missing Florida yet ?? )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Heck yeah!


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Cheap. Ain't that what MDS said bout you's !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What can I say?! I'm a sucker for a good deal! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Let me know what you think about the ropeteks I want a set also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Let me know what you think about the ropeteks I want a set also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Should be on my doorstep upon my return Friday. I'll let you know for sure. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

deevo said:


> Good choice! Also when doing stump grinding you can plug in your iphone or whatever and listen to some tunes!



That is awesome. This sold me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gotta crash soon,,,95 degrees today,, beautiful,, on the road at 5am tomorrow,, read ya/ll later,
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> That is awesome. This sold me.


My I pod is blue tooth so I don't need a cord. My paired my phone to mine also. I can talk on the phone to someone and be standing right next to the chipper

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> Let me know what you think about the ropeteks I want a set also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can put your own together for $100 less then there selling them for. If you use your existing helmet you can save even more

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can put your own together for $100 less then there selling them for. If you use your existing helmet you can save even more
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I didn't mind the price, and I got them for 703 shipped and assembled and they come with a 2year warranty. I'll grab a 3rd set of just radio and ad it to my existing white kask. Plus, it's nice that they will all be dress right dress looking with our uniforms on a job site, just going to have to ad name tags so they don't get messed up. One thing I did read that it is difficult to pair more than three units. Don't know if there is any truth to that or not. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You can pair a max of 4 units. The instructions are good and I didn't have any problem pairing with mine. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can pair a max of 4 units. The instructions are good and I didn't have any problem pairing with mine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Ahh OK. I guess that's where the downfall is in comparison with the peltor radios. But at the same time I run a 3-4 man crew so I guess it doesn't really matter anyway, and only 3 people on a crane job need radios as far as I'm concerned. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You can get a sena device that plugs into the comm unit that make it work with the talk about radio channels which is what the Peltor radios work on. Nice thing about these is no one else is on your channel because there bluetooth

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can get a sena device that plugs into the comm unit that make it work with the talk about radio channels which is what the Peltor radios work on. Nice thing about these is no one else is on your channel because there bluetooth
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I'm excited to try them out. Now I need to find a used winch for my morbark. Cuz eff paying 6k for a new one. Saw some on eBay for 4500, but I'm thinking that's a little rich too. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just seen one the other day for 3k or 3500

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

On Cl? I'd appreciate the link if you can find it. I went out to East ass CT and picked up that BMG you found a few months ago. I don't mind traveling. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out and hit up a bunch of little's. Knocked 4 small jobs out by noon. Was going to go out for more, but buddy who runs exclusive landscape maintenance co called. Needed me to meet a client, I drop most things for him, he has the entire local A-list under contract. Always good work and good coin.


----------



## ducaticorse

So this large removal I mentioned last week that I'm bidding on has a ton of guidelines. One of them being that we can only do the work when the commuter train is shut down and the lines are powered down, which is only between the hours of 0130-0430. This would be a straight up 4-5 day job with a crane necessary 75-100 or so trees. All medium to large. I'm thinking it's going to be 2weeks with the time constraints. We have to bring in our own illumination too. One of those jobs you just bid high on I guess. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> So this large removal I mentioned last week that I'm bidding on has a ton of guidelines. One of them being that we can only do the work when the commuter train is shut down and the lines are powered down, which is only between the hours of 0130-0430. This would be a straight up 4-5 day job with a crane necessary 75-100 or so trees. All medium to large. I'm thinking it's going to be 2weeks with the time constraints. We have to bring in our own illumination too. One of those jobs you just bid high on I guess.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Really high. We had to do all the clearing for the trolley in downtown San Diego, it was no fun. Peeps that live there are pissed at chainsaws and chippers going at 2-3 am, had to pay a trolley "flagger" 25 a hour just to stand there. I really hated that work.


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like a job for Marquis. lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Was sent out by the tree officer to perform a reduction on this massive oak tree towering way to far over the grass. There is my ground and smack dealer Bob.










By our second smack break we thought it'd be time for a lounge and a spot of tea








By 2 pm we had performed the reduction using all the allotted time and reaching the required specifications set forth by the tree officer


----------



## KenJax Tree

I got the BEST visit on the job today today...my little brother came home from Afghanistan and surprised me, he doesn't have to go back and will stay on US soil. I haven't seen him in 18 months. Take my man card but yes i cried lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> I got the BEST visit on the job today today...my little brother came home from Afghanistan and surprised me, he doesn't have to go back and will stay on US soil. I haven't seen him in 18 months. Take my man card but yes cried lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## Zale

Finally finished my 2013 stump backlog. Nice to get that monkey off my back. Slowly catching up from the "winter from hell".


----------



## tree MDS

Looking good, Mr Dan.


----------



## ducaticorse

I love that you talk so much chit then post pictures like this. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

KenJax Tree said:


> I got the BEST visit on the job today today...my little brother came home from Afghanistan and surprised me, he doesn't have to go back and will stay on US soil. I haven't seen him in 18 months. Take my man card but yes i cried lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go Kenjax! Safe and sound with all limbs is a good start. So very happy for you and your family! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


>



nice opening for a bucket then crano from n'bors drive


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> I got the BEST visit on the job today today...my little brother came home from Afghanistan and surprised me, he doesn't have to go back and will stay on US soil. I haven't seen him in 18 months. Take my man card but yes i cried lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



had nightmares for years they sent me back to VNam and I was on the plane. Today's kids do multi tours and it ain't fair, esp. since so many don't see it as their duty to serve.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> I love that you talk so much chit then post pictures like this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Me!!??


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> nice opening for a bucket then crano from n'bors drive



Or not.


----------



## treeclimber101

Why does it look like Ass now to quote someone ? I can't even figure out who said what and to whom ....


----------



## capetrees

What do you mean? I would think it'll bud right out anytime now and nobody will know the difference. Pretty soon the neighbors will be saying "what trimming?"


----------



## Youngbuck20

almost got this job wrapped up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.


----------



## treecutterjr

What is a ladder doing up that high?





Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngbuck20

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.


Oh ****!! Sorry to hear beans! Hope she makes a full recovery!! Stay strong man she needs ya!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngbuck20

treecutterjr said:


> What is a ladder doing up that high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


That might be a ladder yes lol to get to the top obviously!! DUHHHHH hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.



So sorry to hear that Scott! Hope everything works out for you guys!! Best wishes.


----------



## tree MDS

So I hired me a convict yesterday. I guess he did 11 years or so all together. Selling weed (pounds), etc. Just stupid **** mostly (by the sounds of it). Actually seems like a decent kid. Got a wife, a four year old and a 14 month old now. He went out and got his cdl too, so at least he's trying. Def looks in shape and semi normal even. Clean cut.. other than the tats. That's a long time down though, gotta leave a mark. We'll see. This one could go either way. At least having done a year myself, I have some idea of the mentality. I should be able to tell if he's really ready to put all that behind him or not pretty quickly.


----------



## Youngbuck20

tree MDS said:


> So I hired me a convict yesterday. I guess he did 11 years or so all together. Selling weed (pounds), etc. Just stupid **** mostly (by the sounds of it). Actually seems like a decent kid. Got a wife, a four year old and a 14 month old now. He went out and got his cdl too, so at least he's trying. Def looks in shape and semi normal even. Clean cut.. other than the tats. That's a long time down though, gotta leave a mark. We'll see. This one could go either way. At least having done a year myself, I have some idea of the mentality. I should be able to tell if he's really ready to put all that behind him or not pretty quickly.


Weed is nothin!! Well should be nothin. Not like he killed his family or somethin! Tats mean your not clean cut?? I mean unless he's got a big swastika on his chest or somethin, and your black I think you'll be ok lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

Youngbuck20 said:


> if you stay down tree rungs from the top like the safety sticker says on the ladder you will be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost got this job wrapped up!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Youngbuck20 said:


> almost got this job wrapped up!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Youngbuck20 said:


> almost got this job wrapped up!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.



Sad to hear that, Scott.


----------



## Blakesmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.


So sorry to hear, man. Best wishes for you guys.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.



I will pray for her and you Beans. She just got thru with pneumonia. Tough goings on in her life. Give her my best from me. jeeez life ain' t fair.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.


Sending prayers to your wife and family


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## tree MDS

Youngbuck20 said:


> Weed is nothin!! Well should be nothin. Not like he killed his family or somethin! Tats mean your not clean cut?? I mean unless he's got a big swastika on his chest or somethin, and your black I think you'll be ok lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree with the weed being nothing, that's why I hired him. And I am black.. what's it to you??

That reminds me of a funny story I heard along the way. I guess one idiot was in jail, and decided to get some ink. So he decided to go with a giant swastiika on his forehead.. in block lettering. What's funny, is after the fact, the guy started having second thoughts. Lmao.. I just get this image of this dumb bastard sitting there with this thing on his head, having second thoughts. Lmao, totally priceless!!


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.



Your wife and family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Zale

Youngbuck20 said:


> almost got this job wrapped up!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Now that is funny.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.


We are with you bubba.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Finally finishing work orders opened in February. The Lesbians on Frog Hollow have been trying to get ahold of me and since they finally rang my cell phone I figured I should answer. Didn't want to, felt I had to. Told them that they were always at the top of my list which is true because they have been there for two months, maybe 3 by now. What month is it? They called to tell me there were trees down and branches all over, I was like," REALLY!? You don't say! In the backyard to!!?? That's preposterous!"

So I think I will take this weekend off. Wouldn't mind clearing off more jobs but I gotta chill. Hopefully nothing will happen this weekend, just look at some jobs, but I will sleep with one eye open.

Looking forward to sitting on my tractor mowing the wild blue.


----------



## Youngbuck20

tree MDS said:


> I agree with the weed being nothing, that's why I hired him. And I am black.. what's it to you??
> 
> That reminds me of a funny story I heard along the way. I guess one idiot was in jail, and decided to get some ink. So he decided to go with a giant swastiika on his forehead.. in block lettering. What's funny, is after the fact, the guy started having second thoughts. Lmao.. I just get this image of this dumb bastard sitting there with this thing on his head, having second thoughts. Lmao, totally priceless!!


What's wrong with looking like an idiot and never getting a job for the rest of your life?? Oh and possibly gang smashed by a bunch of black fellas lol sounds like a great time!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richard t

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.




Prayers sent to you and you're family.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Still in the winter/summer transition. Coming of liquor on to beer.


----------



## treevet

mired and not admired (just thought that up)


----------



## treevet

Got my chipper completely repaired at a significant reduction in cost and, drum roll, got the insurance company to pay for my stolen dump trailer. Advice?...don't ever give up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> mired and not admired (just thought that up)




You matter. Without you there would be more suffering. You make a difference. You are needed, wanted, highly thought of.

But not by me of course, I can't stand ya!


----------



## treevet

lol


----------



## tree MDS

richard t said:


> Prayers sent to you and you're family.





treevet said:


> Got my chipper completely repaired at a significant reduction in cost and, drum roll, got the insurance company to pay for my stolen dump trailer. Advice?...don't ever give up.


 
Right!! Or maybe don't be a sucker in the first place! Lol. Sorry, vet, couldn't resist!!


----------



## tree MDS

*No idea where Richard t quote came from!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Right!! Or maybe don't be a sucker in the first place! Lol. Sorry, vet, couldn't resist!!




Yeah well it won't be long til we all have to here about your burdens and how you are so put upon... again. Oh god I think I might as well die now.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yeah well it won't be long til we all have to here about your burdens and how you are so put upon... again. Oh god I think I might as well die now.



Lol. Don't let me stop ya!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Don't let me stop ya!!



I will, but please, go ahead, make me really want it this time.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Right!! Or maybe don't be a sucker in the first place! Lol. Sorry, vet, couldn't resist!!



they just tryin to keep us black folk down


----------



## climber32

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.



sorry to hear man prayers sent your way.


----------



## ozzy42

sgreanbeans said:


> Found out my wife has full blown cancer. FUK. Radiation, chemo and some surgery in the works. Holdem tight fellas.


Sorry to hear this.I will pray for God to give you strength to stand taller than you ever have,she needs you to lean on. You know you can lean on your friends here.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> I will pray for her and you Beans. She just got thru with pneumonia. Tough goings on in her life. Give her my best from me. jeeez life ain' t fair.


Thanks all, we have been down this road before with my son when he was 2, we won. We will win again. The pneumonia was a result of her white blood cells being jacked up from the Cancer. Worried about the timing of things. We lost our insurance when the law went into effect, so we enrolled into obamacare and now everything moves at a snails pace. When we went thru this with Brock, that was 15 years ago and they moved at a break neck speed. I totally attribute his success to the aggressiveness of the docs. Now its hurry up and wait. She had been feeling ill for months and every time, the docs would say something different, treat her for this or that and she would never really feel like it was taken seriously. With obamacare, the docs have to follow certain procedures first, before they elevate testing. Where as before, they could go with their gut and go straight to the CT scans, MRI's and such, now they have to follow what the law says, instead of what their training and experience says to do.


----------



## treevet

that's a testimonial to the ineptness of govt. being involved in personal lives. they have no personal feelings or attachments. you will beat it Scott. Just ride the schit outta them and watch everything they do and get 2nd opinions if you can find an outside expert that is compassionate.


----------



## Youngbuck20

sgreanbeans said:


> Thanks all, we have been down this road before with my son when he was 2, we won. We will win again. The pneumonia was a result of her white blood cells being jacked up from the Cancer. Worried about the timing of things. We lost our insurance when the law went into effect, so we enrolled into obamacare and now everything moves at a snails pace. When we went thru this with Brock, that was 15 years ago and they moved at a break neck speed. I totally attribute his success to the aggressiveness of the docs. Now its hurry up and wait. She had been feeling ill for months and every time, the docs would say something different, treat her for this or that and she would never really feel like it was taken seriously. With obamacare, the docs have to follow certain procedures first, before they elevate testing. Where as before, they could go with their gut and go straight to the CT scans, MRI's and such, now they have to follow what the law says, instead of what their training and experience says to do.


Sounds like Canadian health care to me! Hurry up and wait and receive 100 diff answers before finding a doc who knows what they are doing. Lost my mother 4 years ago she was 48. Our doc gave her aspirin to cure her mini strokes.......and skin cream to cure her jaundice......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Youngbuck20 said:


> Sounds like Canadian health care to me! Hurry up and wait and receive 100 diff answers before finding a doc who knows what they are doing. Lost my mother 4 years ago she was 48. Our doc gave her aspirin to cure her mini strokes.......and skin cream to cure her jaundice......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My condolences. I get pissed off just reading that!!


----------



## ducaticorse

Just got the first of the new radio helmet combos in. Big difference in quality over the kask plasma I bought when they first hit the market several years ago. Looking forward to trying them out! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Just got the first of the new radio helmet combos in. Big difference in quality over the kask plasma I bought when they first hit the market several years ago. Looking forward to trying them out!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Nice!! You need a Star Wars type buddy to help you play with them now!!

Lol.. wait, will they reach jarods house?? Hahaha


----------



## ducaticorse

Lol, think they only have a 900ft line of sight reach:-( 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Let's see some more pics up close of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Chris I'll get them in the light. The guts of the helmet are ten fold what the first version they came out with were, night and day. I have both. I'll post pictures of them. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

I'd like to try those out and see how they work. That way everyone can hear me ***** about how they're doing it wrong all day long.


----------



## ducaticorse

The crane is what tipped it for me, but honestly, I'm looking forward to incorporating them in everyday use. I have a feeling they're going to be one of those items that you can't comprehend how you've been doing work all these years without them. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

You can see in the comparison photos how much beefier every aspect of the new plasma is. Double the impact Styrofoam, better ratchet strap with float, and the liner is ten times better too. They even improved the chinstrap. Guess the fallout from their first version really hit home with them. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

I will say however, I am a bit dissapointed that they only came with USB charging cords and no actual wall plug. Have to use my own.






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

sgreanbeans said:


> Thanks all, we have been down this road before with my son when he was 2, we won. We will win again. The pneumonia was a result of her white blood cells being jacked up from the Cancer. Worried about the timing of things. We lost our insurance when the law went into effect, so we enrolled into obamacare and now everything moves at a snails pace. When we went thru this with Brock, that was 15 years ago and they moved at a break neck speed. I totally attribute his success to the aggressiveness of the docs. Now its hurry up and wait. She had been feeling ill for months and every time, the docs would say something different, treat her for this or that and she would never really feel like it was taken seriously. With obamacare, the docs have to follow certain procedures first, before they elevate testing. Where as before, they could go with their gut and go straight to the CT scans, MRI's and such, now they have to follow what the law says, instead of what their training and experience says to do.


this is why obama care sucks, if you put the govt in charge of the desert there would be a sand shortage


----------



## treevet

Ducaticorse, what was the invoice on the 2 of em and where did you purchase...Treestuff? Completely assembled?


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Ducaticorse, what was the invoice on the 2 of em and where did you purchase...Treestuff? Completely assembled?



Invoice was 738-5% with a discount code shipped, think total was 702 out of pocket. They were in the air 2 hours after I ordered and on my doorstep in 2 days fully assembled, takes 2 seconds to pair them electronically. Free shipping. Treestuff.com second order in a week and I couldn't be more pleased. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> Invoice was 738-5% with a discount code shipped, think total was 702 out of pocket. They were in the air 2 hours after I ordered and on my doorstep in 2 days fully assembled, takes 2 seconds to pair them electronically. Free shipping. Treestuff.com second order in a week and I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngbuck20

tree MDS said:


> My condolences. I get pissed off just reading that!!


Appreciate it. Never wanted to punch someone in the throat so badly in my life!! unfortunately that's just the tip of the iceberg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Those ear phones are pretty facking awesome Jared has them .... Drawback was all day I heard darth Vader weazing in my ear !!!!! Hears a PSA about carrying a extinguisher at all times






ooopsy


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Those ear phones are pretty facking awesome Jared has them .... Drawback was all day I heard darth Vader weazing in my ear !!!!! Hears a PSA about carrying a extinguisher at all times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooopsy


Insurance job! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Nah I heard a small fire in the dash took the whole truck down ! They tried dumping mud as a last resort on it trying to soak the cab with water and mud to no avail


----------



## treeclimber101

He was dumping a load of chips LOL


----------



## ducaticorse

That's tough, cuz that looks like an old rig. I bet if he was actually trying to douse the flames it wasn't insured. :-( 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Not that old the truck was a 2001 ford f800 and I just got this a few minutes ago ..... I've been getting texts about this truck for 2 days



I looked in the cab and there was a saw on the floor maybe a 66 or so all charred as well and all the ropes were melted and dripping out of the took boxes maybe 300 ft of rope lost


----------



## ducaticorse

Oh, I have an 88 F600 looked similar 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

http://pro.wxtk-fm.tritonflex.com/common/page.php?id=2971&is_corp=1

I don't like buckets. These guys were up 160' doing electric lines.


----------



## ducaticorse

capetrees said:


> http://pro.wxtk-fm.tritonflex.com/common/page.php?id=2971&is_corp=1
> 
> I don't like buckets. These guys were up 160' doing electric lines.


Gatdang! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

How could you tell what year that truck was . It just some sheet metal and a carcass of a truck now


----------



## treevet

my crane's got about 150' reach in the non self operated man basket. not sure I wanna go there yet tho.

re cape


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> How could you tell what year that truck was . It just some sheet metal and a carcass of a truck now


I thought it was an early 90s at first glance. It can be done lol. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> my crane's got about 150' reach in the non self operated man basket. not sure I wanna go there yet tho.
> 
> re cape


this accident was the result of booming down at full extension below 50 degrees without scoping in first. the line people do this on a regular basis sadly.


----------



## KenJax Tree

A quick storm blew through a little bit ago.....the phone rang so off to work i go....i love spring/summer storms $$$!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> this accident was the result of booming down at full extension below 50 degrees without scoping in first. the line people do this on a regular basis sadly.


That's the shittiest thing I've heard all day. User error. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

big time fly swatter effect I suppose. I have been all day last 2 days boomed out all the way with my 75 footer and often think of worse case scenarios. 2 times I have been boomed all the way out with my 55 footer to look down and notice I forgot to set the riggers out of fatigue. Wouldn't get away with that with the big picker.


----------



## ducaticorse

Deere John said:


> We've hit maple syrup spiles, square nails, bicycle chain and some clothes line hardware. Generally, I'm not too amused - My third cut with a new 30" bar and chain went right into a 6" spike the homeowner hung his clothsline with some 400 years ago. "Wouldj'a lookit that - I fergot that was there" was almost his exact answer. Can't print mine.
> 
> The worst stuff to deal with is chain link fence that the tree has grown around. Major danger doing surgery on that.


I've never, not once forgot to drop rigs on my gear. In fact, I don't even think my boom will deploy without them down. That's a real "wow" moment right there I imagine... This bucket that went over looked modern enough to have a computer in it to keep a dumbass from trying to attempt a full lateral extension . Perhaps it malfunctioned?? It flipped the truck the long way, those days must've been trying to fahkin themselves up. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Sorry I meant to quote vet. Second time in a night I've quoted one person and got another... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> I will say however, I am a bit dissapointed that they only came with USB charging cords and no actual wall plug. Have to use my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


When you buy the sena units separate, they come with a USB charger and a cigarette plug charger.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Lol, think they only have a 900ft line of sight reach:-(
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


If you pair them with your phone, the headset will pickup your phone a long ways away even if your up the tree and your phones in your truck on the other side of the house.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

dbl612 said:


> this accident was the result of booming down at full extension below 50 degrees without scoping in first. the line people do this on a regular basis sadly.


 
Maybe. Also, as I posted in a different thread, from my own experience working on cape around cranes and other machines with outriggers, my first guess would be shifting sand under the outriggers. This occured in a sand pit and who knows how stable the ground was. Looks like it may have been disturbed over the years. If it's not virgin ground, it's always unstable.


----------



## ducaticorse

Eff falling from 160 ft.... Looks like that bitz went straight back. Dunno if unstable ground or what caused it, but yeah, tragic. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Just saw it on the news. They went the 150 then an additional 75 down and embankment. Looks to me that they did boom down without bringing in the stick. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

capetrees said:


> http://pro.wxtk-fm.tritonflex.com/common/page.php?id=2971&is_corp=1
> 
> I don't like buckets. These guys were up 160' doing electric lines.


 Holy crap! Couldnt even imagine the lightening fast ride they had down!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm surprised the machine allowed that movement to happen , most newer machines have sensors that override the operator and slow or stop the operation at unsafe angles or overloading situations . And as far as the lightning fast ride to hell .... I'm sure if you were on of those poor bastards you may disagree that may have been a very long torturous ride to certain death


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> The crane is what tipped it for me, but honestly, I'm looking forward to incorporating them in everyday use. I have a feeling they're going to be one of those items that you can't comprehend how you've been doing work all these years without them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


They look great, just an all around great new tool for tree work in general !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

“The crane is what tipped it for me, but honestly, I'm looking forward to incorporating them in everyday use. I have a feeling they're going to be one of those items that you can't comprehend how you've been doing work all these years without them."



luckydad said:


> They look great, just an all around great new tool for tree work in general !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've had them for 6 months and have been telling people this! Once you use em you'll be telling everyone they should have them! Makes the working space that much safer and much more efficient when everyone can communicate clearly!


----------



## luckydad

deevo said:


> “The crane is what tipped it for me, but honestly, I'm looking forward to incorporating them in everyday use. I have a feeling they're going to be one of those items that you can't comprehend how you've been doing work all these years without them."
> 
> 
> I've had them for 6 months and have been telling people this! Once you use em you'll be telling everyone they should have them! Makes the working space that much safer and much more efficient when everyone can communicate clearly!


You da man !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> I've never, not once forgot to drop rigs on my gear. In fact, I don't even think my boom will deploy without them down. That's a real "wow" moment right there I imagine... This bucket that went over looked modern enough to have a computer in it to keep a dumbass from trying to attempt a full lateral extension . Perhaps it malfunctioned?? It flipped the truck the long way, those days must've been trying to fahkin themselves up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


if you don't program the computer for man basket duty your not in the proper chart. boom down below 50 degrees and crane tips over with nothing in basket. if you lie to the computer it will not protect you.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> if you don't program the computer for man basket duty your not in the proper chart. boom down below 50 degrees and crane tips over with nothing in basket. if you lie to the computer it will not protect you.


Word. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast

On our Altec buckets, there is a limit switch on the outriggers that prevent the boom from moving unless the outriggers are out a certain distance. Can be a pain if you are close to a curb and the outrigger on that side doesn't go down far enough before it reaches the ground. Either you end up with a tilted truck or the other side of the truck is way up in the air.

It looks like this was a rear mount bucket that went over backwards. That means the primary counterbalance to the truck going over the rear of the truck would be the weight of the truck.


----------



## ducaticorse

BC WetCoast said:


> On our Altec buckets, there is a limit switch on the outriggers that prevent the boom from moving unless the outriggers are out a certain distance. Can be a pain if you are close to a curb and the outrigger on that side doesn't go down far enough before it reaches the ground. Either you end up with a tilted truck or the other side of the truck is way up in the air.
> 
> It looks like this was a rear mount bucket that went over backwards. That means the primary counterbalance to the truck going over the rear of the truck would be the weight of the truck.


It was a crane. And the rigs were deployed. From what I saw, it looks that they either over extended and boomed down to the rear, or there was a collapse of the surface underneath the rear rigs. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

BC WetCoast said:


> On our Altec buckets, there is a limit switch on the outriggers that prevent the boom from moving unless the outriggers are out a certain distance. Can be a pain if you are close to a curb and the outrigger on that side doesn't go down far enough before it reaches the ground. Either you end up with a tilted truck or the other side of the truck is way up in the air.
> 
> It looks like this was a rear mount bucket that went over backwards. That means the primary counterbalance to the truck going over the rear of the truck would be the weight of the truck.



My big bucket won't deploy unless both rear riggers are out all the way. The mid ones are not that way. You have to get good at stacking plywood squares to get balanced side to side. Front to back is not an issue so you just have to use your judgement and a level to decide what is safe and what is not front to back as it is a rear mount and again, the truck cab is the counterweight. I have actually attached the frame of my bigger bucket to a dump truck to anchor it down in an extremely dangerous removal situation where it was the only logical choice.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I don't go very many places without a trusty fire exstinguisher.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well at least a climber's job isn't the most dangerous anymore. I can breath a little easier now.

As for the microphones? I wouldn't give them to just anybody to abuse but seem decent.


----------



## ducaticorse

First day out with the new headsets today. Pretty much exactly what I figured was going to be the case is. How we worked all these years without them is beyond me. We worked today on a job site with several other contractors, and it made everything so much easier, efficient and more safe. You don't notice the extra weight over a reg helmet and muffs. My only complaint would be that I may have received a defective unit, as my right ear doesn't produce sound. I talked to treestuff and they told me to check a cpl things, either try a factory reset, or the unit itself is attached too tight to the helmet effecting a connection. If it's not either, it gets sent back. I will be ordering a 3rd and 4th for the other two members of the crew after today. No brainer. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Let me start by saying I knew better:

So stoner surfer dude talked me into doing a job for one of his clients. It was immediately apparent that he wanted his hands on much of the loot but has no real skill, knowledge or even insurance to do it. I wrote the proposal, he gave it to the client and brings me back a 1k deposit which I had put in there mainly for him because he was dead broke, about to go to jail for child support ( just found that out) and needed money bad so he could move into an apartment. I gave him 500 and made a deal that he would work for me to pay it off and I would also give 5% of the 3500 dollar job.

We had gone over there 2 weeks ago and started to clean up what had fallen and was going to but I had other jobs that needed attention so I had to go. During that time stoner surfer dude got upset over the fact that he was going to have to work for me to pay me back and quit because he doesn't like to be told what to do however he really has no idea what to do.

So today the client calls me all upset I haven't been over to finish. Hell lady, there has been a major freaking storm and I have been stabilizing emergencies and trying to get stoner surfer dude to actually work and not break my rakes. He breaks the rakes because he is mad that he has to work. I am sure you have seen the type.

Anyway I tell the client the reason why I hadn't been back yet and that stoner surfer dude was really not the person to talk to about my business which he had been doing. He obviously had been telling her things and to give the guy a check and never even talk to me? At the end of the conversation I tell her I will either finish the job or she can let me out. She tells me that there are guys over there now and have dropped the trees already. These were trees that I thought could be dropped but the risk would be foolish. One was split and could have come apart while felling , the other could have sent debris flying into the house. These were both hail mary shots done by some other kid who has a fledgling business. I met the kid once, the first thing he said to me with a great big smile on his face was, " I want to use you!" He must think he is arborist of the year, at least trying for it.

I am trying to get this lady to sign off on me at this point so I can forget the whole thing but she still hasn't got back to me. I drove by to see the illegal aliens cleaning up the mess while the arborist of the year and stoner surfer dude were gone. I did see them at one point and noticed they were using my road safety equipment. Mr Arborist of the year has a pick-up and little trailer. All lettered up like a good bitness man. Stoner surfer dude has an even more worthless rig and argues that he is worth more. Kinda turns my stomach.

I just want the lady to sign off on me so I can forget about it. I doubt she can have a case against me. Just because I haven't been back to finish is not illegal, I made no promises to time frame. I hope she don't try to mess with me based on what these turds have told her, I don't have the time or patience.

This truly is my fault for working with the guy but he did actually steal this job and the client helped.


----------



## Pelorus

Sounds like this has become a botched and convoluted operation, Dr. 
I suspect possible malpractice and malfeasance due to neglect (wilful or otherwise) of the patient's condition.
Is the surfer guy now hooked up with The Kid? 
No good is gonna come of this. 
Soulful contrition and a heartfelt apology to the patient (client) is paramount.


----------



## BC WetCoast

ducaticorse said:


> First day out with the new headsets today. Pretty much exactly what I figured was going to be the case is. How we worked all these years without them is beyond me. We worked today on a job site with several other contractors, and it made everything so much easier, efficient and more safe. You don't notice the extra weight over a reg helmet and muffs. My only complaint would be that I may have received a defective unit, as my right ear doesn't produce sound. I talked to treestuff and they told me to check a cpl things, either try a factory reset, or the unit itself is attached too tight to the helmet effecting a connection. If it's not either, it gets sent back. I will be ordering a 3rd and 4th for the other two members of the crew after today. No brainer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



How will those units work in the rain?


----------



## ducaticorse

BC WetCoast said:


> How will those units work in the rain?


Supposedly weather proof. Its easy to achieve these days, I dont see why they would have trouble. The brain and wiring is completely sealed. Only place water could get in is if you were utilizing an external jack for music rather than syncing your media player via bluetooth (which would make zero sense).


----------



## treevet

not much dif between a rain downpour and how much I sweat in the summer heat. Time will tell.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Lots of storm damage. 2"-3" of snow coming tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

You guys gotta be sick of the white stuff this year !!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah 2" will break a record for the snowiest winter....it was 77 yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Man don't know what to say bout that one !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Sounds like this has become a botched and convoluted operation, Dr.
> I suspect possible malpractice and malfeasance due to neglect (wilful or otherwise) of the patient's condition.
> Is the surfer guy now hooked up with The Kid?
> No good is gonna come of this.
> Soulful contrition and a heartfelt apology to the patient (client) is paramount.



Ahh, thanks for listening. Yes, I wonder how the board of directors is gonna take this, might lose my license!

Sure I made an apology for being so late in finishing and being incommunicado , no one DR can treat all these people. I didn't want to take the job on but would have had no problem finishing without a gripe. Its not like I took the money and ran. Once I got the check I rearranged my schedule to get down there and get the stuff off the lawn and remove a broken tree over the street.

I took the job because the kid was begging me, I felt sorry for him. I had explained how it was gonna to have to be if my name was one the proposal. I mean he is not able to put his name on something like this. Last time I was at this client's property he had called me to save him from two little Austrian pine removals. " Oh, I will just put them on my trailer" he goes. Well I guess he realized what they charge to dump a trailer of brush, how hard it can be to even get Austrian pine on a trailer and that he really had no clue which end of the saw was sharp. The last was a trick question because neither end of his saw is sharp.

Well he had better figure it out now cause he is gonna cut all that crappy elm up right there on the lawn and have the illegals load it. That's what I told him, that he was the equivalent of an illegal alien at 10 bucks an hour and not to admit that would be lying to one's self. Actually , the illegals are better, worth more. This guy should be deported... or at least give up and join Obamacare.

But its me who is to blame. In a perfect world it would have worked... possibly. I was taking on work not out of greed but because I cared to try to help. I should have just stayed in my own yard and said I couldn't do it. I don't really think the client can come after me. No signature on the proposal though the 1k deposit is enough that I should get some work done on the job. No time constraints were ever listed. But maybe that 1k deposit means that Item 5 on the back of the proposal which states that any changes are to be confirmed with me personally is valid and I have a case. But I don't need or want a case.

Its been a very tough winter. I have been doing OK though at times some clients have forgotten that it was me at 2am in a straight up ice storm pulling trees off of their houses, draining house water pipes, and keeping their driveways open nonstop. My god I want to crawl into a hole just remembering!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Lots of storm damage. 2"-3" of snow coming tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I gotta wonder how you in harsher climates keep up. I don't get it.


----------



## Pelorus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Ahh, thanks for listening. Yes, I wonder how the board of directors is gonna take this, might lose my license!
> Sure I made an apology for being so late in finishing and being incommunicado , no one DR can treat all these people. I didn't want to take the job on but would have had no problem finishing without a gripe. Its not like I took the money and ran. Once I got the check I rearranged my schedule to get down there and get the stuff off the lawn and remove a broken tree over the street.
> Its been a very tough winter. I have been doing OK though at times some clients have forgotten that it was me at 2am in a straight up ice storm pulling trees off of their houses, draining house water pipes, and keeping their driveways open nonstop. My god I want to crawl into a hole just remembering!



Once the Ice Age began last December, a bunch of work that I had lined up never got started.
I feel embarrassed (mortified) to even call them now to see if they still want me to do the work, 5 - 6 months late.
One person I did call this week said "no problem" Turns out the snow in their backyard is still deep enough to be a PITA, and they want to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Once the Ice Age began last December, a bunch of work that I had lined up never got started.
> I feel embarrassed (mortified) to even call them now to see if they still want me to do the work, 5 - 6 months late.
> One person I did call this week said "no problem" Turns out the snow in their backyard is still deep enough to be a PITA, and they want to wait a few more weeks.



See?

First of all I gotta say I don't know how any tree work gets done up there, something I can't fathom though have seen. People have to expect being snowed in up there. Down here people get indignant because they can't drive their rear wheel drive BMW with Perellis. Their expectations are quite different. Once I hear crap I start to take offense. No, we do not always get so much snow and ice BUT we do have storms regularly enough that they should expect the inconvenience. Hell, I have been telling people they are lucky to be alive in a heated area, they think I am joking! They say to me with astonishment, " Can you believe this!?" I am like, " Yes, though you seem to be having a problem with it." Oh these people who need AC, regular meal times and are petrified of mother nature all the sudden have to get the flowers in and the mulch down so they can go inside and look at it.

I kinda used to feel embarrassed about not getting to a job but am learning not to anymore. All of the clients I have had for years are still with me. Anybody that would get rid of me for some problem is bound to have that same problem with the next guy, probably even worse.

My feelings aren't even hurt by the fact that this kid that Stoner Surfer Dude got dropped these trees that I wouldn't have. I think everything is fine in doing so, nothing bad happened but it could have I think. A chance I am not willing to take and would have erred on the side of caution to limb them up first. I am mad at myself for letting these jerkoffs push me around when I knew better.

It was funny as all get out to see the illegals. They look so, uh, um, sickening, like little ****** slaves cleaning up after Whitey.


----------



## capetrees

hmm... wow


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> Once the Ice Age began last December, a bunch of work that I had lined up never got started.
> I feel embarrassed (mortified) to even call them now to see if they still want me to do the work, 5 - 6 months late.
> One person I did call this week said "no problem" Turns out the snow in their backyard is still deep enough to be a PITA, and they want to wait a few more weeks.


Ice age lol... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Let me start by saying I knew better:
> 
> So stoner surfer dude talked me into doing a job for one of his clients. It was immediately apparent that he wanted his hands on much of the loot but has no real skill, knowledge or even insurance to do it. I wrote the proposal, he gave it to the client and brings me back a 1k deposit which I had put in there mainly for him because he was dead broke, about to go to jail for child support ( just found that out) and needed money bad so he could move into an apartment. I gave him 500 and made a deal that he would work for me to pay it off and I would also give 5% of the 3500 dollar job.
> 
> We had gone over there 2 weeks ago and started to clean up what had fallen and was going to but I had other jobs that needed attention so I had to go. During that time stoner surfer dude got upset over the fact that he was going to have to work for me to pay me back and quit because he doesn't like to be told what to do however he really has no idea what to do.
> 
> So today the client calls me all upset I haven't been over to finish. Hell lady, there has been a major freaking storm and I have been stabilizing emergencies and trying to get stoner surfer dude to actually work and not break my rakes. He breaks the rakes because he is mad that he has to work. I am sure you have seen the type.
> 
> Anyway I tell the client the reason why I hadn't been back yet and that stoner surfer dude was really not the person to talk to about my business which he had been doing. He obviously had been telling her things and to give the guy a check and never even talk to me? At the end of the conversation I tell her I will either finish the job or she can let me out. She tells me that there are guys over there now and have dropped the trees already. These were trees that I thought could be dropped but the risk would be foolish. One was split and could have come apart while felling , the other could have sent debris flying into the house. These were both hail mary shots done by some other kid who has a fledgling business. I met the kid once, the first thing he said to me with a great big smile on his face was, " I want to use you!" He must think he is arborist of the year, at least trying for it.
> 
> I am trying to get this lady to sign off on me at this point so I can forget the whole thing but she still hasn't got back to me. I drove by to see the illegal aliens cleaning up the mess while the arborist of the year and stoner surfer dude were gone. I did see them at one point and noticed they were using my road safety equipment. Mr Arborist of the year has a pick-up and little trailer. All lettered up like a good bitness man. Stoner surfer dude has an even more worthless rig and argues that he is worth more. Kinda turns my stomach.
> 
> I just want the lady to sign off on me so I can forget about it. I doubt she can have a case against me. Just because I haven't been back to finish is not illegal, I made no promises to time frame. I hope she don't try to mess with me based on what these turds have told her, I don't have the time or patience.
> 
> This truly is my fault for working with the guy but he did actually steal this job and the client helped.


Sounds like this kid that keeps coming up to my son "We should team up" "I gotz a crane, yall can use it anytime, just call." "If yall ever need help, I will be there as back up" Kid is a total goof. I stood a couple people behind him at the store and he didnt notice me until after he opened his mouth about tree work to the cashier, telling her all kinds of Badaas BS about himself, turned around and seen me, he shrank a little. I lived across the street from him when he was a kid and remember thinking that he is the one that egged my 71 Boss 351. Little Fcker. His dad came over when I was packing up for cali and wanted to "buy" the business. He acted like a big shot and I had a little fuse at the time so I was pretty short with him. Told him that nothing was for sale...... to him. He asked why and I told him I would never sell to a hack, lol......he left. Now the kid has a bunch of pos trucks, lettered up with mailbox stickers. Sports 3 Mohawks on his head. Yes I said 3. Whenever I see him out and about, I try to avoid him, as not to give him any reason to come talk to me. I keep seeing trees around the hood all jacked up. He asked my son one day what we where doing, this was a couple months back. Son told him oak prunes, he replied "Really? I do those in the summer" Now, as I understand it, he is teamed up with the worst of the worst. So epic level F-ups are one the way.


----------



## treeclimber101

Why don't you just give her back the G and tell her good luck ?


----------



## Toddppm

DR. P. Proteus said:


> See?
> 
> First of all I gotta say I don't know how any tree work gets done up there, something I can't fathom though have seen. People have to expect being snowed in up there. Down here people get indignant because they can't drive their rear wheel drive BMW with Perellis. Their expectations are quite different. Once I hear crap I start to take offense. No, we do not always get so much snow and ice BUT we do have storms regularly enough that they should expect the inconvenience. Hell, I have been telling people they are lucky to be alive in a heated area, they think I am joking! They say to me with astonishment, " Can you believe this!?" I am like, " *Yes, though you seem to be having a problem with it." Oh these people who need AC, regular meal times and are petrified of mother nature all the sudden have to get the flowers in and the mulch down so they can go inside and look at it.*
> 
> I kinda used to feel embarrassed about not getting to a job but am learning not to anymore. All of the clients I have had for years are still with me. Anybody that would get rid of me for some problem is bound to have that same problem with the next guy, probably even worse.





Ahh, there's no one else to talk to about this stuff, family just doesn't get it, you are so understanding Doc. Exactly- Just so they can look at their landscape from the inside or as they pull into the garage and close the door sealing off the home capsule so they don't have to breathe that nasty air outside. Wouldn't want to stay outside too long and chance getting bird flu or Lyme disease or sumpin!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Why don't you just give her back the G and tell her good luck ?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The 1k deposit she gave me has been spent. I gave 500 to SSD ( stoner surfer dude) and spent 1/2 a day with three guys hacking and clawing. The client did finally send me an email letting me off the hook. She also told me that SSD and his co-workers were doing a fine job and that she would hold him accountable for what is written on my proposal.

It was then that I told her that those were illegal aliens out there on her lawn, that SSD had been trailering debris from the job and dumping it illegally on private property, got caught and tried to use my name to get out of it. I also told her that by giving me the deposit she accepted the terms of the proposal which states on line 5: All changes shall be in writing and signed by both client and contractor.

I was polite and am not really trying to put the screws in. I told her that it was in her best interest to destroy the evidence, that I was satisfied at this point though regretful of the outcome.

It was pretty funny when I was confronted about this short-dumping SSD was doing. I luckily had a friend who could attest to my innocence and SSD's mode of operation. I just had to leave SSD a message, viciously laughing I ranted infectously, "You silly kid! You can't dump illegally and use my name to try and get out of it. What are you thinking?"

Apparently when SSD tried to dump his load it sounded a bell which got the owner in his truck who chased SSD down the road and made him go to the ATM to get the money to dump. How precious is that?

Anyway:

Rain like a mofo. Gonna try to cut a piece of plexi-glass to fit the rear hatch on the cap for the pick-up. If you hear a loud bang and cursing that means I screwed it up. I really have no idea how I am going to do this.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

sgreanbeans said:


> Sounds like this kid that keeps coming up to my son "We should team up" "I gotz a crane, yall can use it anytime, just call." "If yall ever need help, I will be there as back up" Kid is a total goof. I stood a couple people behind him at the store and he didnt notice me until after he opened his mouth about tree work to the cashier, telling her all kinds of Badaas BS about himself, turned around and seen me, he shrank a little. I lived across the street from him when he was a kid and remember thinking that he is the one that egged my 71 Boss 351. Little Fcker. His dad came over when I was packing up for cali and wanted to "buy" the business. He acted like a big shot and I had a little fuse at the time so I was pretty short with him. Told him that nothing was for sale...... to him. He asked why and I told him I would never sell to a hack, lol......he left. Now the kid has a bunch of pos trucks, lettered up with mailbox stickers. Sports 3 Mohawks on his head. Yes I said 3. Whenever I see him out and about, I try to avoid him, as not to give him any reason to come talk to me. I keep seeing trees around the hood all jacked up. He asked my son one day what we where doing, this was a couple months back. Son told him oak prunes, he replied "Really? I do those in the summer" Now, as I understand it, he is teamed up with the worst of the worst. So epic level F-ups are one the way.







sgreanbeans said:


> Sounds like this kid that keeps coming up to my son "We should team up" "I gotz a crane, yall can use it anytime, just call." "If yall ever need help, I will be there as back up" Kid is a total goof. I stood a couple people behind him at the store and he didnt notice me until after he opened his mouth about tree work to the cashier, telling her all kinds of Badaas BS about himself, turned around and seen me, he shrank a little. I lived across the street from him when he was a kid and remember thinking that he is the one that egged my 71 Boss 351. Little Fcker. His dad came over when I was packing up for cali and wanted to "buy" the business. He acted like a big shot and I had a little fuse at the time so I was pretty short with him. Told him that nothing was for sale...... to him. He asked why and I told him I would never sell to a hack, lol......he left. Now the kid has a bunch of pos trucks, lettered up with mailbox stickers. Sports 3 Mohawks on his head. Yes I said 3. Whenever I see him out and about, I try to avoid him, as not to give him any reason to come talk to me. I keep seeing trees around the hood all jacked up. He asked my son one day what we where doing, this was a couple months back. Son told him oak prunes, he replied "Really? I do those in the summer" Now, as I understand it, he is teamed up with the worst of the worst. So epic level F-ups are one the way.




No, SSD is nowhere near the caliber of 3 mowhawks and a crane but he does have aspirations. SSD drains the transmission and argues its the motor oil saying, " I do it like this all the time." Well at least we found out what was wrong with his transmission. I was wondering what the hell was happening.

Everybody knows SSD, and as a dumb undependable stoned ass schmuck and the word is spreading quite rapidly. My reputation is that of a hard honest businessman and worker who, contrary to logger's belief, will rabidly go fer yer throat if you mess with me to much. The cops know, the therapists know, other business people know - they say that is what they like about me... well the cops don't like it and since I am paying the therapists I don't really care what they like.


----------



## ducaticorse

Got the bad speaker working by loosening theses 2 screws a c hair. Apparently if they are too tight they effect the connection somehow. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Rained like a mother but perfect weather for deep root fert. Going to be a 44 degree swing in temps by the a.m. There is even a evil rumor we might have a touch of snow in some areas.


----------



## tree MDS

Raining like a mother here too. Bid out another 5 days today. Four of that is a bigger job (locally) that would be nice. We'll see. So many desperate, ****ed up animals out there with chainsaws lately, that I just try to bid aggressively enough as to where I think I have a shot, but not too cheap. We'll see. So many other guys capable of getting through that job locally.. and starving after a long winter, that I'm not real confident even at my conservative bid. Whatever. Phone ringing nicely, anyway.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Zale said:


> Rained like a mother but perfect weather for deep root fert. Going to be a 44 degree swing in temps by the a.m. There is even a evil rumor we might have a touch of snow in some areas.


We got 4" last night and its snowing again.....set the all-time record for snowfall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Raining like a mother here too. Bid out another 5 days today. Four of that is a bigger job (locally) that would be nice. We'll see. So many desperate, ****ed up animals out there with chainsaws lately, that I just try to bid aggressively enough as to where I think I have a shot, but not too cheap. We'll see. So many other guys capable of getting through that job locally.. and starving after a long winter, that I'm not real confident even at my conservative bid. Whatever. Phone ringing nicely, anyway.


This year will be better and hopefully all those ****ing fools will be rehired front the factory and then we can all get back to doing out own ****ing jobs and not someone else's


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> This year will be better and hopefully all those ****ing fools will be rehired front the factory and then we can all get back to doing out own ****ing jobs and not someone else's



I hear you. Except there's not a lot of pickup and saw guys that I typically bid against. I'm talking fully outfitted/ experienced crackheads here. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Aw well your ****ed then ! Well prolly not you got a good looking set up there I'm sure people realize that ! And they are loyal to a loyal contractor


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Aw well your ****ed then ! Well prolly not you got a good looking set up there I'm sure people realize that ! And they are loyal to a loyal contractor



Yeah, I do. Just hard to always see my claw marks when there are so many other dogs barking up the same tree. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Half of them ****ing scumbags are one and done with these people , they won't hire them again we have guys here that have burned pretty much everyone they come in contact with , the saw shop the dumps the poor bastard that sells them tires after a while they dig themselves a hole they can't **** someone out of it !


----------



## tree MDS

I guess it does kinda go like that here too. Lol. We got us some Jersey style dirtbags right here in Lichfield, Porks!! Omg!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I guess it does kinda go like that here too. Lol. We got us some Jersey style dirtbags right here in Lichfield, Porks!! Omg!!!


Yea they pop up real quick **** over all there guys , then anyone nice enough to help them and then bam they are selling Harley's to pay back Uncle Sam


----------



## treeclimber101

You know **** hit the fan when I'm pawning off my hogs ! LOL


----------



## treevet

Yesterday I saw a bunch of hillbillies mom and kids included doing a 5k job I bid on a 80 ft ash 4'dbh and they had a rental lift that went about 40'. House is a mansion from 1800's. What a sight.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well I figured out to cut plexi-glass real good. Ended up using the Dremel with a carbide wheel. The first piece I cut was to small but I quickly figured it out on the next one.
Three easy steps guaranteed to work:

1. Place plexi-glass flat in bed of pick-up
2. Toss in the window frame and all related parts
3. Drive to nearest glass man


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> Yesterday I saw a bunch of hillbillies mom and kids included doing a 5k job I bid on a 80 ft ash 4'dbh and they had a rental lift that went about 40'. House is a mansion from 1800's. What a sight.


It seems that they are growing in numbers. Most people are only looking at the dollar amount, so they keep going from door to door and getting work. Looked at a big bad aas oak yesterday, they had several turds tell them that it was hazardous and needed to be removed. Trying to scare the old man into a removal. His doc is my client, so the doc passed my info and he called me. Told me who and showed me their proposals. Nothing but babble and BS. He asked what I would do to the tree, I told him nothing and to enjoy it.


----------



## deevo

BC WetCoast said:


> How will those units work in the rain?


They work in the rain snow, -30 with no problems!


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> Got the bad speaker working by loosening theses 2 screws a c hair. Apparently if they are too tight they effect the connection somehow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Good stuff, Paul told me when I bought the extra one that not to tighten those too tight, which apparently happened to yours! Glad your liking them and spreading the word how awesome they are!


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Good stuff, Paul told me when I bought the extra one that not to tighten those too tight, which apparently happened to yours! Glad your liking them and spreading the word how awesome they are!


I'm ordering 2 more sets when I get home from work today. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Was finally supposed to get rolling full time today. Ended up calling it off. Inches of rain yesterday turned to snow and ice. Just too many headaches to be worth it. Shoveling off the trailer, brushing off the tractor all the trucks.. loading thirty something sheets of wet plywood. A green cdl driver that I have no faith in yet, etc. **** that ****, let it melt. Tomorrow is another day. Man suit can kiss my ass too. Grr.


----------



## tree MDS

On the bright side, already have an estimate to look at, and some rich bastard down at the gas station asked for my card, supposed to be calling. One of those deals where he's a stones throw away from the shop. Seems like people are really eager to put that horrible winter behind them and get on with things. I'm feeling it too.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Ok, I guess I am to blame for all this storm damage and I humbly apologize for any inconvenience it may have caused you. I see you work very hard driving around and yapping on the phone and to be in a climate controlled office must really be tough. No, you should not have to put up with this under any circumstance and I will clean up the mess post haste and for free. Its the least I can do.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Picked up my new custom aluminum trailer today for my mini skid. I had it made heavy duty. 2x4" tubing for frame, 2x2 cross members every 12" underneath all heavy wall tube. 6" channel tongue with adjustable pintle so I can tow with my pick up or the bucket or chip truck. 1" thick ash planks for the deck. Will be handy for the ATV too!


----------



## ducaticorse

Last word on the sena/kask comms from ropetek we just purchased. If you run a multiperson crew, especially while running multiple types of equipment simultaneously ( bucket, chipper, dingo, bobcat, crane etc) and dont already have these, rape, rob, pillage, steal, do whatever you have to do to acquire them. Second day out in a row with them, and I couldnt ever imagine doing tree work without them again.


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> Picked up my new custom aluminum trailer today for my mini skid. I had it made heavy duty. 2x4" tubing for frame, 2x2 cross members every 12" underneath all heavy wall tube. 6" channel tongue with adjustable pintle so I can tow with my pick up or the bucket or chip truck. 1" thick ash planks for the deck. Will be handy for the ATV too!



Nice looking trailer, but why on earth would you ever commission a tiny trailer like that?


----------



## Pelorus

Oak Savanna said:


> Picked up my new custom aluminum trailer today for my mini skid. I had it made heavy duty. 2x4" tubing for frame, 2x2 cross members every 12" underneath all heavy wall tube. 6" channel tongue with adjustable pintle so I can tow with my pick up or the bucket or chip truck. 1" thick ash planks for the deck. Will be handy for the ATV too!



Nice looking trailer. 
The jack missing it's footplate? 
It looks like you've got a ton ( literally) of tongue weight with the machine parked on it the way it is?


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> Nice looking trailer.
> The jack missing it's footplate?
> It looks like you've got a ton ( literally) of tongue weight with the machine parked on it the way it is?


Well, thats not only parking, but the fact that the axle isnt balance to well in relation to the deck.


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> Nice looking trailer, but why on earth would you ever commission a tiny trailer like that?



It was made just for that machine. I already have 2 dump trailers and a 16' float with a 2 ' beaver tail for my big skid steer. Will be nice and light to pull with my ATV if I need to. It's 6x10.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> Nice looking trailer.
> The jack missing it's footplate?
> It looks like you've got a ton ( literally) of tongue weight with the machine parked on it the way it is?



Not much weight on the truck the way it is now. I dove it on both ways. I just happend to take the picture while it was on like that. The jack foot plate is removable and it it's pinned inside the channel of the tongue.


----------



## ducaticorse

My dingo came with a little trailer like that, it serves its purpose I suppose. When I buy my dump trailer, it will probably never ever get used again.....


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> My dingo came with a little trailer like that, it serves its purpose I suppose. When I buy my dump trailer, it will probably never ever get used again.....



That's what I said but how do you get the dingo home when the dump trailer is full of wood?


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> That's what I said but how do you get the dingo home when the dump trailer is full of wood?



Good point. We usually try and manage our loads throughout the day. If there is a ton ow wood, I bring in a grapple truck. I dont even "need" a dump trailer, but figured Id get one if I was going to be upgrading to a larger trailer anyway. We generally have three trucks on a job. Bucket, chip dump, an a back up chip dump/wood truck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I haul my dingo on my 18' skid steer trailer. I can haul the wood home and the dingo too. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I haul my dingo on my 18' skid steer trailer. I can haul the wood home and the dingo too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That was kinda my point. Why custom make a tiny ass trailer? To each his own......


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> Good point. We usually try and manage our loads throughout the day. If there is a ton ow wood, I bring in a grapple truck. I dont even "need" a dump trailer, but figured Id get one if I was going to be upgrading to a larger trailer anyway. We generally have three trucks on a job. Bucket, chip dump, an a back up chip dump/wood truck.



That's kind of how I do it too. I will have mini skid on the pick up, chipper on back of the chip truck and dump trailer on the back of the bucket truck, or vice versa. 2 chip boxes for wood or chips plus the dump trailer. I want a grapple truck!


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> That was kinda my point. Why custom make a tiny ass trailer? To each his own......



Yep! Because it's for my ATV too. but heavy enough to take the weight of the mini.


----------



## Pelorus

Oak Savanna said:


> That's what I said but how do you get the dingo home when the dump trailer is full of wood?



That is the boat I am currently rowing....very much of a pita.


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> That's kind of how I do it too. I will have mini skid on the pick up, chipper on back of the chip truck and dump trailer on the back of the bucket truck, or vice versa. 2 chip boxes for wood or chips plus the dump trailer. I want a grapple truck!



Grapple trucks are an incredible waste of money unless you're doing major land clears on a regular basis. I bought one and sold it. Much better ways to spend your money. I don't sell firewood. Byproduct is a pain in my ass. I have a great grapple truck that comes to all my sites when needed for a hundo a run. No brainer. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

I


2treeornot2tree said:


> I haul my dingo on my 18' skid steer trailer. I can haul the wood home and the dingo too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 
Skid steer trailer as in float? I could do that to but then get back to the yard and pick every piece off the trailer and handle it twice? Box goes up ..... Wood comes out!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oak Savanna said:


> I
> 
> 
> Skid steer trailer as in float? I could do that to but then get back to the yard and pick every piece off the trailer and handle it twice? Box goes up ..... Wood comes out!


I normally pick the wood back off the trailer with my full size loader. It only takes a few minutes. Plus then I can stack the logs in a pile. My yard is very tight so every inch of space is precious. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> That is the boat I am currently rowing....very much of a pita.



Yes! The little trailer will take the weight of the mini. But I also got it for my ATV. tow ATV to cottage, unhook trailer from truck and hook it to ATV load it with junk and go. Nice and light dual purpose. It's also a nice trailer for the little 252 grinder.


----------



## Oak Savanna

2treeornot2tree said:


> I normally pick the wood back off the trailer with my full size loader. It only takes a few minutes. Plus then I can stack the logs in a pile. My yard is very tight so every inch of space is precious.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Gotcha. I can't always get wood out in logs, the short crap has to go home in the dump trailer or chip box. I have put stakes on my float and done just what you have mentioned.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I can normally always get two longer logs. So I put them on the outside and all the small pieces in the middle and strap the **** out of it. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> Grapple trucks are an incredible waste of money unless you're doing major land clears on a regular basis. I bought one and sold it. Much better ways to spend your money. I don't sell firewood. Byproduct is a pain in my ass. I have a great grapple truck that comes to all my sites when needed for a hundo a run. No brainer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Does he take the wood as part of the payment too? For a hundred a run I don't know how he covers his fuel for that not to mention wear and tear, licensing and insurance and pay himself at the end of the day unless you are cutting next door to him. Good deal for you!


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> Does he take the wood as part of the payment too? For a hundred a run I don't know how he covers his fuel for that not to mention wear and tear, licensing and insurance and pay himself at the end of the day unless you are cutting next door to him. Good deal for you!



No chit it's a good deal! Yes, he gets paid by the load by one of several Mills a little North of our area of operation. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

ducaticorse said:


> Grapple trucks are an incredible waste of money unless you're doing major land clears on a regular basis. I bought one and sold it. Much better ways to spend your money. I don't sell firewood. Byproduct is a pain in my ass. I have a great grapple truck that comes to all my sites when needed for a hundo a run. No brainer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I sell firewood, and it is a lot of work for not a whole lot of money. Just another pita that fills in lulls when work is slow.
If we didn't also heat with wood I would feel less keen about dragging it home.
Your $100 grapple truck deal sounds like a win - win for sure.


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> Does he take the wood as part of the payment too? For a hundred a run I don't know how he covers his fuel for that not to mention wear and tear, licensing and insurance and pay himself at the end of the day unless you are cutting next door to him. Good deal for you!



Insurance and reg fees alone in my state for a pos 50k plus gvwr are over 5k. Then you have maintenance, fuel, etc. Then you have to pay for the truck. No thanks, not at this level at least. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> Well, thats not only parking, but the fact that the axle isnt balance to well in relation to the deck.


----------



## Pelorus

"The general rule when building a trailer is that there should be a 60/40 percent split in weight when centering the axle. 60 percent of the trailer weight should be placed forward of the axle for proper tongue weight." Googled "trailer axle placement" and found that sentence on etrailer dot com site.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> "The general rule when building a trailer is that there should be a 60/40 percent split in weight when centering the axle. 60 percent of the trailer weight should be placed forward of the axle for proper tongue weight." Googled "trailer axle placement" and found that sentence on etrailer dot com site.



That's right! Better to have the tongue heavier than the rear and be fish tailing out of control!


----------



## Pelorus

Oak Savanna said:


> That's right! Better to have the tongue heavier than the rear and be fish tailing out of control!



tongue weight on the loaded trailer to be between 9 - 15% of the total gross weight.
Whether you decide to drive or back the mini onto your single axle trailer is going to significantly alter that tongue weight, I think.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Little trailer for the mini skid is key especially if you work in hard to park places. New guy can handle a pickup with a little trailer, don't even notice the weight behind the bucket, quick and easy to unload, unhook, and get it out the way.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like yesterday morning here. A nice balmy 25° out there at the moment. At least the snow melted. Most annoying winter ever. Hatred. Off to work today. Gotta get started on my savings for next winter, ya know.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Little trailer for the mini skid is key especially if you work in hard to park places. New guy can handle a pickup with a little trailer, don't even notice the weight behind the bucket, quick and easy to unload, unhook, and get it out the way.


I'm not saying they're completely without merit. I just have different priorities I suppose. I'm looking to fab a set of ramps so I can actually seat mine on the back of my rear mount. And now that there is a crane in the picture, when she rolls, the cat and dingo will ride on her deck. Trailers are a pita in general most of the time. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Looks like yesterday morning here. A nice balmy 25° out there at the moment. At least the snow melted. Most annoying winter ever. Hatred. Off to work today. Gotta get started on my savings for next winter, ya know.


Yeah, 1/4 inch on the ground here yesterday. Too busy to put anything off. I just got back from fla. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> That was kinda my point. Why custom make a tiny ass trailer? To each his own......


aluminum too....unneeded expense I think. My trailers (both haul Dingo and STX 38 stumper together) can be pulled by hand anywhere if no equipment on them. One is a tilt and the other is a drop gate. Don't think you want to make a habit hauling the mini on a dumptrailer as like said, gonna be full of schit sometimes...occassionally yes.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Yesterday I saw a bunch of hillbillies mom and kids included doing a 5k job I bid on a 80 ft ash 4'dbh and they had a rental lift that went about 40'. House is a mansion from 1800's. What a sight.



They are on 7 days now with 5 to 7 "people" on the job and still not near finished. Can't believe they got it down but 3 fence sections of 3 rail are broken to the ground and ALL the wood is still there but cut to firewood and some has been put next to the road which is illegal in my town. NOTHING has been raked, including the road. I know she is not keeping the wood because I bid it and she turned the mansion (my hs friend used to live there) into a bed and breakfast prob spending 2 million renovating (plus cost of house) on a house whose value is less than 1 mill.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> They are on 7 days now with 5 to 7 "people" on the job and still not near finished. Can't believe they got it down but 3 fence sections of 3 rail are broken to the ground and ALL the wood is still there but cut to firewood and some has been put next to the road which is illegal in my town. NOTHING has been raked, including the road. I know she is not keeping the wood because I bid it and she turned the mansion (my hs friend used to live there) into a bed and breakfast prob spending 2 million renovating (plus cost of house) on a house whose value is less than 1 mill.


Cash job, all in the tit too I'd imagine. Oh well, win some loose some. That's why I kind of like operating in the city despite its downsides. If you're not of skill with the proper tools, you're going to get hurt, hurt someone, or destroy very pricey real-estate. You don't drop or bomb anything out in the city. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

I don't care to lose that one but kinda embarassing watching it as a treeman. Like from the 50's I imagine, pre chipper.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treevet said:


> aluminum too....unneeded expense I think. My trailers (both haul Dingo and STX 38 stumper together) can be pulled by hand anywhere if no equipment on them. One is a tilt and the other is a drop gate. Don't think you want to make a habit hauling the mini on a dumptrailer as like said, gonna be full of schit sometimes...occassionally yes.



Aluminum so that's its light enough to pull it with ATV. A friend of mine makes trailers. He made that one for the cost of the material. Cheaper than a steel trailer that size and won't rust out.


----------



## gorman

Pelorus said:


> I sell firewood, and it is a lot of work for not a whole lot of money. Just another pita that fills in lulls when work is slow.
> If we didn't also heat with wood I would feel less keen about dragging it home.
> Your $100 grapple truck deal sounds like a win - win for sure.


A hundo run? That's a good deal man. The best I get around here is 80 an hour and he doesn't take pine.


----------



## ducaticorse

Yup, and he takes pine. I have more than one truck at that price too. Is your 80 an hour port to port? Cuz it only takes 20 min start to finish to load a truck with a good boom operator. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Took out an 85 ft. schit maple 4' dbh between 2 houses and over multiple fences and boomed everything over 1 of the roofs to road, with subbed company's crane and op. Little out of my crane's reach (and no op yet) at 120' live stick to the back lead all out was good for 4k. Had to take the back lead in 2 picks to stay on chart. By time I made cut and he picked it and I reset chokes, he was back in my face with the ball.

Very nice op, 32 yr old go getter who aims to please. Nothing but good future for him. Real nice rig National 1400 30 ton, gonna be my next (and likely last) crane. Like rig in Big Bad Wood. 

Took him down to my place at lunch as he wanted to see my crane and he really liked it and said he would run it on wkends if I needed him. Even asked to take a pict of it.

Haven't started my new (and great) ground man on it at all yet but he handled the craner flawlessly including helping my sub set up and fold up. Great day and real profitable.


----------



## treevet




----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> Took out an 85 ft. schit maple 4' dbh between 2 houses and over multiple fences and boomed everything over 1 of the roofs to road, with subbed company's crane and op. Little out of my crane's reach (and no op yet) at 120' live stick to the back lead all out was good for 4k. Had to take the back lead in 2 picks to stay on chart. By time I made cut and he picked it and I reset chokes, he was back in my face with the ball.
> 
> Very nice op, 32 yr old go getter who aims to please. Nothing but good future for him. Real nice rig National 1400 30 ton, gonna be my next (and likely last) crane. Like rig in Big Bad Wood.
> 
> Took him down to my place at lunch as he wanted to see my crane and he really liked it and said he would run it on wkends if I needed him. Even asked to take a pict of it.
> 
> Haven't started my new (and great) ground man on it at all yet but he handled the craner flawlessly including helping my sub set up and fold up. Great day and real profitable.



I wouldn't recommend a national 1400 for making picks at 120 feet there Treevet. WIth all due respect to you, I ran a 1400 for 3 years. If I remember correctly, it was only good for 1800 at 88-90ish feet. The 60 ton grove that I have run everyday is only good 2600 pounds at 115 feet.


----------



## treevet

All I can tell you is I asked what I was good for and he said 4k. Maybe he wasn't out all the way, but if not he was close. I be glad to give you his phone # and you can tell him...sat on his daddy's lap while he ran a crane and run one every day for 18 years now....that he don't know what he's talking about...up to you. PM me.


----------



## ducaticorse

I can vouch for chief's knowledge, although I haven't much of a clue when it comes to the cranes in question, lol. I know the company he works for and it's no joke. The actually own everyone around here worth a salt and let them keep their names. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

seemed to me that pick I considered taking low enough below the 2 leads (so the crotch wouldn't fail) might run around 3k. I thought about it and asked my gm to ck what he was good for and when he said 4 k I thought why not just take in 2. Maybe something lost in the translation. Glad I didn't take it all, the tree came apart real fast anyway. I will check with the op as now I am curious.


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> All I can tell you is I asked what I was good for and he said 4k. Maybe he wasn't out all the way, but if not he was close. I be glad to give you his phone # and you can tell him...sat on his daddy's lap while he ran a crane and run one every day for 18 years now....that he don't know what he's talking about...up to you. PM me.



Please PM his number. I would love to verify that he used a national 1400 to make at least one 2000 pound pick with a 30 ton crane at 120 feet. And if he says yes, he did, I want to call his daddy to take him to the woodshed and beat the hell out of him for abusing the equipment he bought for junior


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Please PM his number. I would love to verify that he used a national 1400 to make at least one 2000 pound pick with a 30 ton crane at 120 feet. And if he says yes, he did, I want to call his daddy to take him to the woodshed and beat the hell out of him for abusing the equipment he bought for junior


Lolzzzzzz 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

wait a minute...that's just oltirdy. He didn't run no crane for 3 years. He just been doing craners since 07 and on the hook not in the cab.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> wait a minute...that's just oltirdy. He didn't run no crane for 3 years. He just been doing craners since 07 and on the hook not in the cab.


I can also vouch that cheif is not old dirty...

OD, can run the balls off a crane though.. So I've been told ;-) 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

I did meet ol dirty, nice guy, friendly amd personable, and a friggin giant! He stood eye level with me, while I was sitting in the cab!

Heres the one picture I have on my phone, the reason I said the 60 tonne is good for 2600 at 115 feet. No jib stowed. 280 lb headache ball.









may not be too clear to some, sorry.
on the top left, its 85.2 ft tip height
11.6 tons counterweight, 1500 is the code for that on the comp, 5 sections all 100%
32.0 degree boom angle (unthinkable on the national)
0.3 is the weight of the headache ball
115ft is the radius
2.6 means 2.6 klbs max
and I smoke cowboy killers. no ecigs. smoke like a man.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

chief116 said:


> Please PM his number. I would love to verify that he used a national 1400 to make at least one 2000 pound pick with a 30 ton crane at 120 feet. And if he says yes, he did, I want to call his daddy to take him to the woodshed and beat the hell out of him for abusing the equipment he bought for junior





ducaticorse said:


> I can also vouch that cheif is not old dirty... Marquis is not the king **** around these parts lol. Amazing company, and beautiful equipment, but not top dog.
> 
> OD, can run the balls off a crane though.. So I've been told ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Well it is what it is, pretty black and white, the chart. All I know is what I was told by the gm and glad I did not take out the double lead like I wanted to. Point for getting the com set. 

Called him and no ans to ask where we were on that pick.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> All I can tell you is I asked what I was good for and he said 4k. Maybe he wasn't out all the way, but if not he was close. I be glad to give you his phone # and you can tell him...sat on his daddy's lap while he ran a crane and run one every day for 18 years now....that he don't know what he's talking about...up to you. PM me.


before you guys lace up the gloves and get in the ring could there be a little confusion between boom length and load radius on that 33 ton national? not taking sides here but I'm pretty sure that mutt couldn't handle 4k at 120' radius.


----------



## treevet

I just talked to the gm and after I told him the top choker I had was good for 5k he went and asked him and he said he told him he was good for 4k. No mistake in what he said. Got a puter in front of him. That's all I got til I talk to him.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> before you guys lace up the gloves and get in the ring could there be a little confusion between boom length and load radius on that 33 ton national? not taking sides here but I'm pretty sure that mutt couldn't handle 4k at 12' radius.



Lolzzzzzz 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I just talked to the gm and after I told him the top choker I had was good for 5k he went and asked him and he said he told him he was good for 4k. No mistake in what he said. Got a puter in front of him. That's all I got til I talk to him.


hey dave, bought a set of the ropetec coms and gave them to one of the rigging crews today. general consensus is they are excellent, no probs whatsoever. we have two sets of earmark digicoms that cost three times as much and the rope tech are every bit as good. thanks to all here for turning me on to them.


----------



## treevet

Ducaticorse, this all seems to amuse you when you probably have had a handful of crane jobs and I have been doing crane jobs since 1971 likely well before you were born. I have done thousands of crane jobs way more than oltirdy and any of the crew that puts up with him. But my experience on the controls is limited as I am a crane climber so I just take what I am told to take....capish. They said I heard it, I relayed it. Could be wrong I suppose.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> hey dave, bought a set of the ropetec coms and gave them to one of the rigging crews today. general consensus is they are excellent, no probs whatsoever. we have two sets of earmark digicoms that cost three times as much and the rope tech are every bit as good. thanks to all here for turning me on to them.



After all the talk on here I am gonna buy them, just recovering from buying a $6k dump trailer. Years ago I almost sprang for the oltirdy recommended (earmark) over $1000. ones but decided to just yell instead. At current price I'd be nuts not to buy them and have the order set to go at Treestuff.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> After all the talk on here I am gonna buy them, just recovering from buying a $6k dump trailer. Years ago I almost sprang for the oltirdy recommended (earmark) over $1000. ones but decided to just yell instead. At current price I'd be nuts not to buy them and have the order set to go at Treestuff.


the funny thing about the ropetec units is that they have tons of interconnecting features (which i would need to have explained to me) which digicoms do not offer for much more money.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Ducaticorse, this all seems to amuse you when you probably have had a handful of crane jobs and I have been doing crane jobs since 1971 likely well before you were born. I have done thousands of crane jobs way more than oltirdy and any of the crew that puts up with him. But my experience on the controls is limited as I am a crane climber so I just take what I am told to take....capish. They said I heard it, I relayed it. Could be wrong I suppose.



It does amuse me, but only the satirical verbiage. The technical content itself is beyond my knowledge, and I previously acknowledged that in my first statement waaaaayyyyy up at the top. So please do not take offense. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> the funny thing about the ropetec units is that they have tons of interconnecting features (which i would need to have explained to me) which digicoms do not offer for much more money.


And those ropeteks rock, I just ordered 2 more. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> the funny thing about the ropetec units is that they have tons of interconnecting features (which i would need to have explained to me) which digicoms do not offer for much more money.



I would say the jury is still out on these Tom. Like anything you like, I love my ms 150, a huge part is how long they give you the service you rave about. Sweat, impacts, deterioration, salt from sweat...etc etc


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> I would say the jury is still out on these Tom. Like anything you like, I love my ms 150, a huge part is how long they give you the service you rave about. Sweat, impacts, deterioration, salt from sweat...etc etc


There is one weak point on the sena units, a very small diameter cord that runs into both muffs. Climbing a nasty tree cod potentially wreak havoc on them, tangling etc. Proper maintenance and wherewithal can prevent snagging . I was in a nasty vine infested him today and kept switching off my helmet by accident whenever I bumped backwards in the mess up top. As with anything, they have their faults, but so far I've got no complaints 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I would say the jury is still out on these Tom. Like anything you like, I love my ms 150, a huge part is how long they give you the service you rave about. Sweat, impacts, deterioration, salt from sweat...etc etc


i agree dave. we have never gotten past two years on the eartec stuff before it had to go to factory for repair. if these last this long with the millwright work use i will have no complaints being 1/3 the price.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys keep b itching at each other,, It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Took out an 85 ft. schit maple 4' dbh between 2 houses and over multiple fences and boomed everything over 1 of the roofs to road, with subbed company's crane and op. Little out of my crane's reach (and no op yet) at 120' live stick to the back lead all out was good for 4k. Had to take the back lead in 2 picks to stay on chart. By time I made cut and he picked it and I reset chokes, he was back in my face with the ball.
> 
> Very nice op, 32 yr old go getter who aims to please. Nothing but good future for him. Real nice rig National 1400 30 ton, gonna be my next (and likely last) crane. Like rig in Big Bad Wood.
> 
> Took him down to my place at lunch as he wanted to see my crane and he really liked it and said he would run it on wkends if I needed him. Even asked to take a pict of it.
> 
> Haven't started my new (and great) ground man on it at all yet but he handled the craner flawlessly including helping my sub set up and fold up. Great day and real profitable.



Hey...like I said..."Great day". And what's wrong with a little arguing Jeffy, as tho you never indulge?


----------



## tree MDS

Soo.. my convict pulled a no call no show yesterday (first day). Lol. Guess that's the last time I try that. Managed to get all the equipment to the (6 day) job with just me and the other freak. Gotta do what you gotta do. Four man crew today, as I'm dragging along a backup laborer (in case someone doesn't show). Tons of trees and brush to cut, recent blades and anvil in chipper.. two dump trucks (bringing one ton for no down time), three chip dumps close by. Hate in the air. I think its finally gonna be a good day. Lol


----------



## treevet

I feel your pain Paul. The guy that climbed a day for me and worked 3 days and got paid 180/. a day then no showed me just called me a month later and just got out of jail. Wants to work..."sir". Man I was bad, but never this bad.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. All good, Dave. Gloves are off now. Gonna make some money, or die trying.


----------



## treevet

took me 5 guys since fall to get a good one, and I got a gem Paul. It will happen don't worry.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Hey...like I said..."Great day". And what's wrong with a little arguing Jeffy, as tho you never indulge?


we are not arguing. at least i'm not. just questioning something that was said. dave understands the tech aspect of the crane removals, no question about that. i just feel the op was giving out faulty info, and i didn't want to let it go. no harm meant, everybody benefits from discussion. you either reinforce what your beliefs are or you learn something new.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol. All good, Dave. Gloves are off now. Gonna make some money, or die trying.


make some money, don't die trying!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Soo.. my convict pulled a no call no show yesterday (first day). Lol. Guess that's the last time I try that. Managed to get all the equipment to the (6 day) job with just me and the other freak. Gotta do what you gotta do. Four man crew today, as I'm dragging along a backup laborer (in case someone doesn't show). Tons of trees and brush to cut, recent blades and anvil in chipper.. two dump trucks (bringing one ton for no down time), three chip dumps close by. Hate in the air. I think its finally gonna be a good day. Lol


What kind of chipper/model? I need to do an anvil in my morbark model 13.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

I used a convict years about four years ago. Lived hand to mouth, (still does apparently) and showed up sparingly.


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Soo.. my convict pulled a no call no show yesterday (first day). Lol. Guess that's the last time I try that.


Have had 2 of those already this spring. Hiring another tomorrow, we'll see if he shows up, they all seem so eager to work!


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Have had 2 of those already this spring. Hiring another tomorrow, we'll see if he shows up, they all seem so eager to work!



Mmm. Good at being full of ****. I forgot about that. I was never like that, personally, so is kinda hard for me to fathom. You're right though!!


----------



## tree MDS

Kicked some ass today. Honest 40 yards of chips out, plus a few yards extra towards the third load. About a half day ahead. Awesome crew all weekend. Easter can kiss my ass!! Too long a winter for another holiday now, is how I always felt. Never liked ham all that much either.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Kicked some ass today. Honest 40 yards of chips out, plus a few yards extra towards the third load. About a half day ahead. Awesome crew all weekend. Easter can kiss my ass!! Too long a winter for another holiday now, is how I always felt. Never liked ham all that much either.



time to get my standard blood-chocolate levels up to acceptable levels


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> I used a convict years about four years ago. Lived hand to mouth, (still does apparently) and showed up sparingly.



I once, back in Jersey, had a guy work for me that lived under a bridge. Also same time had a pizza delivery guy that had screwed the bridge guy's wife and they kept getting in fist fights all the time. Fired them hiding behind a tree smoking weed at (a regular) Sterling Brook Farm estate horse farm in Pittstown NJ, owned by Joe Taub owner of the NJ Nets and ADP, muli gazillionaire. Have had many convicts.

One time I searched a guy applying for a job and he turned out to be a convicted child molester. Told him to fk off but weeks later with no one having gone thru a handful of dopes, I find myself in my pick up after just calling anyone on a list of about 40 calls I had gotten, with the molester unknowlingly until it hit me with his name and where he lived. Wanted to beat his ass but just told him to get the fk out of here you make me sick.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> I once, back in Jersey, had a guy work for me that lived under a bridge. Also same time had a pizza delivery guy that had screwed the bridge guy's wife and they kept getting in fist fights all the time. Fired them hiding behind a tree smoking weed at (a regular) Sterling Brook Farm estate horse farm in Pittstown NJ, owned by Joe Taub owner of the NJ Nets and ADP, muli gazillionaire. Have had many convicts.
> 
> One time I searched a guy applying for a job and he turned out to be a convicted child molester. Told him to fk off but weeks later with no one having gone thru a handful of dopes, I find myself in my pick up after just calling anyone on a list of about 40 calls I had gotten, with the molester unknowlingly until it hit me with his name and where he lived. Wanted to beat his ass but just told him to get the fk out of here you make me sick.


When I was a recruiter, I had a appt with a kid at the office. Kid shows, walks in the door and my Gunny pulls his 38 out of his desk, stands up and points it at the kid, "What the F do you want" Kid is not startled by the gun, tells him as he points to me "he called me" Gunny looks at me "Swearinger, get this F out of my sight before he never leaves" I jump up and grab him, push him out the door. I turn and go back in "W T F!!! Gunny" ........... Kid was convicted of raping his little brother and his little brothers friend. He was a minor, so he was released at 18. Still listed on the school index and was a Alpha? So, I called him! Kid lived on the same street as the Gunny when the rape happened. Thought for sure the Gunny was really going to shoot this dude! We sent him down to the Navy, a couple days later, the Chief walks in, looks at the Gunny "You Fcker!" walks out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Went to look at a job last night. No such address and the ***** doesn't answer the phone. So glad I wasted a hour of my evening. Wtf is wrong with people. 

Finally got my lewis winch yesturday after being on back order for a month. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Getting killed over here. Have not had much time to do bids, nor am I really motivated to do them. Many things on my mind besides work. So I burned through my pile of work and don't have much left. Got a bunch of prunes, but most trees are pushing buds, so I am holding off till they are done. Hacks out trimming the hell out of them tho. Bids I do manage to get too, people want cheap, so I get smoked. Bid that one for 3100, which I thought I was real cheap, went for 600. Still cannot wrap my head around that one, whatevs. Had a call from a climber over at another outfit, told me his boss is doing the "I will beat any price" thing. Guess he has a huge payment (bought a bunch of equipment in prep for EAB) so he is doing whatever he can to make things meet. Maybe the cart is before the horse? Crap load of new guys, thinking they are going to get rich of EAB, so landscapers and mower guys are throwing stickers on their trucks. Seen a add that said "Ash Tree Specialist" Dudes pounding doors, doing work by the hour at like $15 per guy. Oh well, it happens, next week I will be booked out again for a month. Crazy how things can go from 110 to 0 back to 110. Guess I should be use to it by now. 
Also get tired of BS going on bids, show up and its some little turd tree that has never been cared for, planted too deep, ties embedded into the bark and they expect a miracle. Looked at this junk crab, thing is dead, but old lady wants me to treat it for apple scab. She thinks it is still alive. Told her to wait and see what comes back (if any at all) she didnt like that so she called and is going another direction, LMAO. So some Ahole will rip her off and treat her dead tree. Oh well, if it makes her happy........
Took the wife up to Chi town to meet up with her Marine wives from Quantico, been 6 years since they where all together. The one girl, her husband was medically retired and they went back to Michigan, guess her dad owns some factory and she is taken it over. $$$$$. She paid for the suite at the Hilton, at a G a night. Will be good for the wife's moral. Killer view of the city. Taking off in a bit to go get her.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Decided I might upgrade to a 18" chipper. Looking at a 2005 morbark 2400xl with a winch and a 140 cat engine with 2770 hrs. Idk. Sure would make life easier on alot of jobs.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Went to look at a job last night. No such address and the ***** doesn't answer the phone. So glad I wasted a hour of my evening. Wtf is wrong with people.
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



That was a bogus call to send you after wild geese. Probably a competitor. They try and pull that crap on me to get prices. "just leave the bid in the door, I don't need to meet you" REALLY! So u don't want to meet the guy that could possibly be taking that massive tree from your property. Riiiiiight. I never leave bids.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Decided I might upgrade to a 18" chipper. Looking at a 2005 morbark 2400xl with a winch and a 140 cat engine with 2770 hrs. Idk. Sure would make life easier on alot of jobs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I want one with the grapple. Buddy has one, so sweet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> That was a bogus call to send you after wild geese. Probably a competitor. They try and pull that crap on me to get prices. "just leave the bid in the door, I don't need to meet you" REALLY! So u don't want to meet the guy that could possibly be taken that massive tree from your property. Riiiiiight. I never leave bids.


I don't leave bids either. I rarely do work without meeting the customer. I have done a few but over the years but can count them on one hand. The weird thing is the lady told me 1914 larch ave. The addresses started at 1920 and went up.

Had another guy that I was going to look at stumps call me right before I left and said don't bother I got a price of $750. I said I probably can do better so I look at it. Said $600. He said when can you do it. I said friday. He said not friday or Monday because of the holiday. Calls me yesturday and said someone did it yesterday and matched my price. Took him 4 hours so he doesn't know what he is gonna charge. I told him that's for wasting my time. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I did my first SRT climb today .... I loved it 2 handed ascender and a right foot pantin and crol... I swear it was so easy I did 60 ft in roughly 5 minutes climbed right to the branch I was gonna remove and bam I also did the climb 15 or so ft off the trunk midair and I was all aerobic not at all like body thrust basically now to is a stepping stone . And I switched with less then 250.00 in new gear ! If you value my opinion believe me try it ... It's awesome


----------



## IcePick

treeclimber101 said:


> I did my first SRT climb today .... I loved it 2 handed ascender and a right foot pantin and crol... I swear it was so easy I did 60 ft in roughly 5 minutes climbed right to the branch I was gonna remove and bam I also did the climb 15 or so ft off the trunk midair and I was all aerobic not at all like body thrust basically now to is a stepping stone . And I switched with less then 250.00 in new gear ! If you value my opinion believe me try it ... It's awesome


We've got a couple guys at our company that will SRT every chance they get. I'm older and stubborn, but I tried it once on an 80' silver maple prune and was impressed with it. I could angle out on limbs a lot better and basically move around the tree better with less effort.


----------



## IcePick

What did I do today? Almost died, closest call I've ever had as a tree worker. I was topping out a black walnut with a rope and block. I made my notch, started coming in with my back cut and realized it wasn't going to go without a little push. I was in a piss poor position, so I put my saw away. With about two inches of holding wood left on the piece, I thought it would be fine so I started to spike up a few feet to get better leverage on my push. That's when this freakish gust of wind pushed my piece backwards, snapping the holding wood. The top brushed the primary, the rope slid down my arm, and that's when I felt the bite of the electrical devil pulsating through my body. Luckily the piece brushed the primary and didn't get hung up, otherwise I would have been a crispy critter, another statistic.

Been in this trade fifteen years, and finally realized the utmost importance of not being too comfortable or complacent. I'm not going to go over what I should have done differently, that's pretty obvious, just thought I'd share. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Decided I might upgrade to a 18" chipper. Looking at a 2005 morbark 2400xl with a winch and a 140 cat engine with 2770 hrs. Idk. Sure would make life easier on alot of jobs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I love my model 13. Built like a tank

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> I don't leave bids either. I rarely do work without meeting the customer. I have done a few but over the years but can count them on one hand. The weird thing is the lady told me 1914 larch ave. The addresses started at 1920 and went up.
> 
> Had another guy that I was going to look at stumps call me right before I left and said don't bother I got a price of $750. I said I probably can do better so I look at it. Said $600. He said when can you do it. I said friday. He said not friday or Monday because of the holiday. Calls me yesturday and said someone did it yesterday and matched my price. Took him 4 hours so he doesn't know what he is gonna charge. I told him that's for wasting my time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Google the number they left. Might come up in a query as a "competitor" craigslister. Or just write on the bathroom wall at a dive bar to call for a good time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!,,
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

Yes it was, wasn't it.


----------



## ducaticorse

Had 7 estimates to run today. Got to one. Jeep shutdown on the highway ten min into the ride. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!,,
> Jeff


 Here also! a whopping 7 degrees it got up to today! Washed 2 trucks, the mini skid, and got the stump grinder outta storage! Got some stump work this week, contemplating on getting a bigger grinder, but not sure yet! Might have to wait til I get a bit of the lift and truck paid down first ! lol! still have snow in the yard 2' in some places! Supposed to get into the teens this week! yee ha!


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Here also! a whopping 7 degrees it got up to today! Washed 2 trucks, the mini skid, and got the stump grinder outta storage! Got some stump work this week, contemplating on getting a bigger grinder, but not sure yet! Might have to wait til I get a bit of the lift and truck paid down first ! lol! still have snow in the yard 2' in some places! Supposed to get into the teens this week! yee ha!


I dont know how in the hell you guys can deal with such long winters and short summers!


----------



## treeclimber101

75* today !


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> 75* today !


same here and still 65 right now


----------



## treeman75

Went to bid a job yesterday and bought this for my son.


----------



## treeman75

He cant wait to ride it. I should of waited to bring it home untill I got him a helmet.


----------



## tree MDS

It was finally a beautiful day yesterday. Climbed all day in the warmth (with a pocket full of cash). After only two days on my (hopefully) 6 day job, we've got it mostly in control. Four man crew is nice on the right job. A little more laid back today, just three of us. Finishing up the climbing end of the job. Should be home in time for easter beer thirty.


----------



## tree MDS

This job reminds me of the old days. Awesome customer, bringing out cookies and ice water all day, offering up anything he can to make my job easier (the huge envelope of cash was nice too). Neighbors all wanting chips and estimates. Almost (almost) makes up for all the suffering.


----------



## treevet

working on Easter Buddy? n'bor's gonna be staring bullets at ya.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> working on Easter Buddy? n'bor's gonna be staring bullets at ya.



Lol. Nah, we shouldn't be too annoying where we're working. We're down in the back yard clearing around the pool, pretty big properties.


----------



## treevet

I should be working. Got a car that been smashed in for months in front end waiting on parts from a "friend". cost over $2k. and hand washing dishes waiting on new dishwasher/. cost over $1k. along with all the other schit. Feel guilty taking a day off. Then on any given day I drive past any golf course at any hour and see all those slackers beating a little white ball around and it all goes away.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I did my first SRT climb today .... I loved it 2 handed ascender and a right foot pantin and crol... I swear it was so easy I did 60 ft in roughly 5 minutes climbed right to the branch I was gonna remove and bam I also did the climb 15 or so ft off the trunk midair and I was all aerobic not at all like body thrust basically now to is a stepping stone . And I switched with less then 250.00 in new gear ! If you value my opinion believe me try it ... It's awesome



I am impressed Eddie. I mean it. All this new schit is fun and keeps you loving your job.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a long convo with a climber yesterday on the way up to Chi-Town. Found out that the guy who copied my site and was telling people he was me, even cut his hair to look like a Marine.......committed suicide a few weeks ago. Drug overdose, how they determined it was suicide, not sure. I wanted him to go down, but damn, not like that.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Had a long convo with a climber yesterday on the way up to Chi-Town. Found out that the guy who copied my site and was telling people he was me committed suicide a few weeks ago. Drug overdose, how they determined it was suicide, not sure. I wanted him to go down, but damn, not like that.



fuxk him. Had a guy that I fired posting on cl that was advertising his own tree service and all the pictures he had up was him using his new bosses equipment. Trying to set up buzzys. I called the owner of the tree service and promptly got his ass fired. I asked him to make sure he told the piece of chit that it was me who dimed on him. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

ducaticorse said:


> fuxk him. Had a guy that I fired posting on cl that was advertising his own tree service and all the pictures he had up was him using his new bosses equipment. Trying to set up buzzys. I called the owner of the tree service and promptly got his ass fired. I asked him to make sure he told the piece of chit that it was me who dimed on him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I know it, guy was a complete dirt bag. The definition of hack should have his pic. I am glad that I don't have to constantly clear my name now, but I do feel guilty about being glad he is gone. Now, to start on the ones who get jobs by telling people I trained them, when they are the ones I told to find something else to do before they kill someone. So what do they do? They started tree services, LOL! I don't want them to die, but I would like to see them go back to telemarketing and roofing.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> I should be working. Got a car that been smashed in for months in front end waiting on parts from a "friend". cost over $2k. and hand washing dishes waiting on new dishwasher/. cost over $1k. along with all the other schit. Feel guilty taking a day off. Then on any given day I drive past any golf course at any hour and see all those slackers beating a little white ball around and it all goes away.


 

I strive everyday to be one of those slackers some day.


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> Now, to start on the ones who get jobs by telling people I trained them, when they are the ones I told to find something else to do before they kill someone. So what do they do? They started tree services, LOL! I don't want them to die, but I would like to see them go back to telemarketing and roofing.



That is a classic in this business. You have some jackclown that just can't cut it in any area of your operation and is worth so little to your business that you have to let him go and what is the first thing he tries to do....start a tree service business. It is so F'ed up it is actually funny. I shitcanned just such a character last year then set back and amused myself watching him try to start a tree service last summer then going about half nuts and hit rock bottom.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My only day off will be spent at the MIL house with the kids,,beautiful day,
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

mckeetree said:


> That is a classic in this business. You have some jackclown that just can't cut it in any area of your operation and is worth so little to your business that you have to let him go and what is the first thing he tries to do....start a tree service business. It is so F'ed up it is actually funny. I shitcanned just such a character last year then set back and amused myself watching him try to start a tree service last summer then going about half nuts and hit rock bottom.



You never know about that though. My first job doing trees was with a mom and pop operation, when I learned all I was going to from them and they still treated me like the "kid" I went out on my own. I have a great business now, great equipment that is all paid for and just bought my first crane. I do believe those guys are now out of business. You always have to stay on your toes. Sure as chit are a ton of dumbasses out there, but one thing is equally true, there is always someone more motivated and intelligent out there than you.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> My only day off will be spent at the MIL house with the kids,,beautiful day,
> Jeff


Bring your swimsuit and 12 pack of bud and lounge around the pool and have a beautiful day!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Bring your swimsuit and 12 pack of bud and lounge around the pool and have a beautiful day!



Thanks Dude!,,I appreciate that. You have a good one too!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

ducaticorse said:


> there is always someone more motivated and intelligent out there than you....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I'm sure there is...but he ain't worked here yet.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

IcePick said:


> What did I do today? Almost died, closest call I've ever had as a tree worker. I was topping out a black walnut with a rope and block. I made my notch, started coming in with my back cut and realized it wasn't going to go without a little push. I was in a piss poor position, so I put my saw away. With about two inches of holding wood left on the piece, I thought it would be fine so I started to spike up a few feet to get better leverage on my push. That's when this freakish gust of wind pushed my piece backwards, snapping the holding wood. The top brushed the primary, the rope slid down my arm, and that's when I felt the bite of the electrical devil pulsating through my body. Luckily the piece brushed the primary and didn't get hung up, otherwise I would have been a crispy critter, another statistic.
> 
> Been in this trade fifteen years, and finally realized the utmost importance of not being too comfortable or complacent. I'm not going to go over what I should have done differently, that's pretty obvious, just thought I'd share. Be safe out there guys.[/QUOT
> 
> Yeah, you too!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> I'm sure there is...but he ain't worked here yet.



Yes, that is because he is more motivated and intelligent than you!


----------



## NCTREE

Jeez! I don't know what to celebrate today, 5 years on Arboristsite, Easter, Hitler's birthday, or national pot smoking day. I guess I take a smoke break and think about it. BRB!


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Jeez! I don't know what to celebrate today, 5 years on Arboristsite, Easter, Hitler's birthday, or national pot smoking day. I guess I take a smoke break and think about it. BRB!



I'm at seven years listening to this madness come may 8th. Lol.. "BRB"..


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yes, that is because he is more motivated and intelligent than you!



Well, I have had some and currently have some guys here that are way above your pay grade.


----------



## treeman75

The last swing on the silver im removing at my brothers.


----------



## RyKR

mckeetree said:


> Well, I have had some and currently have some guys here that are way above your pay grade.


 I believe he meant that if they were more motivated and smarter, they wouldn't get into the tree business.


----------



## tree MDS

Omg am I beat!! This getting started ain't any easier at 41, I'll say that much. Doing it though, and it feels good. Everything in me wants to take today off (got better things I could be doing than looking at trees), but supposed to get rain Tuesday night into Wednesday afternoon, so I guess that's out. Besides, I should probably work off that Flintstones style slab of prime rib I devoured yesterday. Lol. Thing was awesome.. totally ridiculous.


----------



## chief116

Todays first job
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mckeetree

RyKR said:


> I believe he meant that if they were more motivated and smarter, they wouldn't get into the tree business.



That could be. One thing is for sure...I might be motivated but if I was very smart I would have never ended up in the tree business.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> That could be. One thing is for sure...I might be motivated but if I was very smart I would have never ended up in the tree business.




Yeah, my dear bubba, that's pretty much what I meant, at least something along those lines. 

Anyway:

Pulled a regular brown tic out of my lower eyelid the other day.

Been breakin my ass cleaning up storm fallen limbs, broken trees and still am swimming in it.

Figured out a neat way to attach a set a forks to the bucket on my tractor but still have yet to weld it up nice. I was greasing the thing yesterday and half the zerks were falling out - GREAT!

OD has been prying me for info on Rick's tree service like he wants to go. Get this: Right now he has a TOWNSHIP JOB! Shhh, you didn't hear it from me.

And if anybody else is feeling like they want to slit their own throat then tune into 101's Facebook page and he will blow kisses at you and make it all better.


----------



## treevet

Anybody know good place to get some nice rigger boards on the cheap?


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Anybody know good place to get some nice rigger boards on the cheap?


dave are there any supply houses out there that supply shoring and piling materials to the foundation trades. the oak that they use for contact sheeting with solider piles is a good size. we have a lot of local mills around here. (4x8, 4x10)


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Anybody know good place to get some nice rigger boards on the cheap?


You don't have you're own portable sawmill? If you don't have a sawmill you're not a fully equipped tree service.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Anybody know good place to get some nice rigger boards on the cheap?


I need that stuff too. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You don't have you're own portable sawmill? If you don't have a sawmill you're not a fully equipped tree service.



My friend's crane co. just cuts oak logs into 4"x4" by about 3 footers with a chainsaw mill and they crisscross stack them for cribbing. Maybe that is the way to go. I had some nice pads that came with the crane but they are in poor condition now.


----------



## treevet

some interesting picts on here 
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...greentree_gc&va=cribbing+for+crane+outriggers


----------



## ducaticorse

There is a mill loacal to me that could rip those boards for me cheap.


----------



## sgreanbeans

What I did today. Got pissed on by rain, that passed, when it did, I went up, rain stopped in its tracks and came back. Never seen a rain cloud throw it in reverse before. Curse you motha nature.


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> There is a mill loacal to me that could rip those boards for me cheap.



36-42" 4x4s, a couple 2x4s and some ripped sheets of plywood will get you through 99% of your set ups. No need to get fancy. Hemlock makes pretty good cribbing, light weight and fairly durable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbl612

chief116 said:


> 36-42" 4x4s, a couple 2x4s and some ripped sheets of plywood will get you through 99% of your set ups. No need to get fancy. Hemlock makes pretty good cribbing, light weight and fairly durable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


we have used oak 4x8's 42" long on our cranes up to 60t. they hold up well and aren't too difficult to handle. like to stay with oak, beech, and elm for strength. but that's just me.


----------



## treevet

probably be do able to cut them with an Alaskan chainsaw mill like my friend does.

We snapped one of 4 bridged over a driveway drain last winter. I just got off the ball and was on the ground when it snapped boomed over a house on this rig. Bit of a shocker. No harm no foul tho. Also here is a nice set up to climb off of invented by my friend and company owner. They have 8 cranes I think including a 50/60 tonner.


----------



## ducaticorse

Ordered 160 linear feet of 6x6 hemlock today from the mill. Will be ready next week. That's awesome because the first day out with the crane is this Saturday. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Invoked treeman's luck today. Dropped my wraptor about 60 feet. Was td ing an 90 foot 3 leader sug maple behind a house over the roof on the edge of an embankment ravine that ran another hundred feet way down to a creek. It hit on the handle bending it. I finished the tree and came down and it started right up and can rev it but need to put a pipe on the handle to bend it out a bit. Tough as an old school stihl. Plastic case fell off but it was on just one screw anyway and needed a repair before. I could climb on it tomorrow.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Ordered 160 linear feet of 6x6 hemlock today from the mill. Will be ready next week. That's awesome because the first day out with the crane is this Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Not sure I'd trust hemlock like Chef/OD said. Never seen it used before and it is so light I would worry about crushing. Like Tom said, I'd go with heavy hardwoods that are difficult to split in the firewood pile like beech, pinoak, elm, hedge etc. just my .02


----------



## ducaticorse

I talked about oak with the mill. They told me the majority of the dunnage they sell is hemlock. 70 cents a linear foot opposed to 2 bucks for oak. I know the mill, they have 2 crews out doing tree work. Chief runs 60 tons daily for a huge outfit. He knows what he's talking about. Between the two, I'll sleep well at night. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

not sleeping time I'd be worried about. but I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> not sleeping time I'd be worried about. but I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.


And I don't know chit about setting up and running cranes. I'm learning. I've been wrong before too. That's why I'm getting info from all the local Ops I can. chief has a nation wide crane cert as well as MA specific. The company he runs with is literally amazing. They spare no expense and run hem on their 6 separate million dollar units. In fact they buy the dunnage from the same mill I ordered mine from. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

pls. let me know how they work out. I plan to get a Nati 1400 in the next couple of years and hopefully keep the 990 I got. Any bigger needs I will sub til I am retired. But you always need rigger cribbing and rotate out the old stuff.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> pls. let me know how they work out. I plan to get a Nati 1400 in the next couple of years and hopefully keep the 990 I got. Any bigger needs I will sub til I am retired. But you always need rigger cribbing and rotate out the old stuff.


It's a 25t. Hoping the info I've received is proper. I will take pics of the first set up this Saturday if I can get my chit together.. The mill says no dice til next week. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

NCTREE said:


> Jeez! I don't know what to celebrate today, 5 years on Arboristsite, Easter, Hitler's birthday, or national pot smoking day. I guess I take a smoke break and think about it. BRB!



In addition to Hitler, it was a great day to be royally born: 
Marcus Aurelius Antonius (04/20/0121 – ?/0180)
Edward IV, King (England, 1461-83)
Emperor Go-Komyo of Japan (d. 1654)
Louis-Napoleon (Napoleon III), emperor of France (1852-71)
Carol I, King of Romania (1881-1914)

and... my 18th wedding anniversary.


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> not sleeping time I'd be worried about. but I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.



I put an 80000 lb vehicle on 4 outriggers on top of hemlock 4x10s everyday, and then make picks ranging from 1800 lbs to 31000 pounds. Hemlock will be okay for Ducati. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wouldn't go with hemlock. It's way to soft. I made some dunage out of sycamore. It seems to hold up really good.

I have half a skid of 4x6x36 pieces of dunage. You can have them if you come get them. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wouldn't go with hemlock. It's way to soft. I made some dunage out of sycamore. It seems to hold up really good.
> 
> I have half a skid of 4x6x36 pieces of dunage. You can have them if you come get them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I guess Massachusetts hem must be stronger than others then. I was told by more than one seasoned crane op here in the area that hem would be more than enough strong theses are 6x6 posts btw. Even the mill steered me towards it as opposed to oak, and they have a 2 crew tree service. I dunno. But I promise I'll come here and eat crow if it isn't  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> I guess Massachusetts hem must be stronger than others then. I was told by more than one seasoned crane op here in the area that hem would be more than enough strong theses are 6x6 posts btw. Even the mill steered me towards it as opposed to oak, and they have a 2 crew tree service. I dunno. But I promise I'll come here and eat crow if it isn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


you'll be fine with 6x6 hemlock with your boom truck. try to limit the span blocking and they will last.


----------



## tree MDS

Hemlock is some pretty strong stuff. Rubbery almost. It's no oak, but pretty tough stuff in its own right. You guys need to find more entertaining things to bicker about. Lol.

Still trying to finish this beast of a job. 110 yards of chips out so far, plus countless blown into woods. A few more to cut, then down to the boring part, cleanup, moving wood, picking up plywood, etc. Hate finishing big jobs, it always drags. Another day above the dirt anyway.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Hemlock is some pretty strong stuff. Rubbery almost. It's no oak, but pretty tough stuff in its own right. You guys need to find more entertaining things to bicker about. Lol.
> 
> Still trying to finish this beast of a job. 110 yards of chips out so far, plus countless blown into woods. A few more to cut, then down to the boring part, cleanup, moving wood, picking up plywood, etc. Hate finishing big jobs, it always drags. Another day above the dirt anyway.


Bicker, haven't heard that word in a while. Eh, it keeps it interesting anyway. Ha. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was interviewed by the news, pollen count is up and they wanted to know why .........uh, its spring. They then interview a biker about his allergies, he has his vest on and it says on a patch. "Free Mustache Rides" ROFLMAO! Couldn't believe they ran that! Too bad they didnt post that part on the site! I wanted ya'll to see it. 

http://www.kwqc.com/story/25313051/high-tree-pollen-leads-to-severe-allergies


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hemlock is some pretty strong stuff. Rubbery almost. It's no oak, but pretty tough stuff in its own right. You guys need to find more entertaining things to bicker about. Lol.
> 
> Still trying to finish this beast of a job. 110 yards of chips out so far, plus countless blown into woods. A few more to cut, then down to the boring part, cleanup, moving wood, picking up plywood, etc. Hate finishing big jobs, it always drags. Another day above the dirt anyway.



I think the softness...and rubberiness (a word?) would be at issue with deformation and driveway cracking. Chef seems to be the last opinion in his mind but he can go make me a ham and cheese 

I hate big jobs too and equipment intensive ones and all my compartmentalized stuff ends up in a heap in storage from being too tired at the end and dying to finish. Takes a few days to get back in the groove.


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> I think the softness...and rubberiness (a word?) would be at issue with deformation and driveway cracking. Chef seems to be the last opinion in his mind but he can go make me a ham and cheese
> 
> I hate big jobs too and equipment intensive ones and all my compartmentalized stuff ends up in a heap in storage from being too tired at the end and dying to finish. Takes a few days to get back in the groove.



Well, since Ducati is planning on running a crane and working in the area that I am a crane operator in, I really am close to the last word. If he wants to hire convicts outside Cleveland or seed lawns in amish country, that's when you and others should chime in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

neither one of those locations relate to me chef, now how bout that ham and cheese. good try tho


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> neither one of those locations relate to me chef, now how bout that ham and cheese. good try tho


 Cmon fleabit, all you can think to ask a chef for is ham n cheeze? Sorry for insulting cleveland, but you obviously knew who I meant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Wow! You guys really ARE bickering about hemlock! And rather nastily too!

My thoughts are that as long as whatever wood you are using is clean and straight with no defects you should be alright. Hemlock is pretty clean and straight but with any dunnage it needs to be inspected for wear.

Well I guess I have had enough of bickering with Olyman about guns so I am off to feed my chipper more windfall and try to be happy about it.

One thing before I go: Ya'll know I am not a real doctor right? I just want to make sure, seems some people actually believe I am.


----------



## KenJax Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Was interviewed by the news, pollen count is up and they wanted to know why .........uh, its spring. They then interview a biker about his allergies, he has his vest on and it says on a patch. "Free Mustache Rides" ROFLMAO! Couldn't believe they ran that! Too bad they didnt post that part on the site! I wanted ya'll to see it.
> 
> http://www.kwqc.com/story/25313051/high-tree-pollen-leads-to-severe-allergies


Beans is a supah stah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

popped a hydro hose on the crane fun stuff like an inch and a quarter line lot of fluid moves through that bad boy


----------



## chief116

no tree to big said:


> popped a hydro hose on the crane fun stuff like an inch and a quarter line lot of fluid moves through that bad boy



No fun brother. I popped a hose inside the turret a few months back working at an animal shelter. Bleeds like a stuck pig. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got one at Altec in Pomona for a leak in a rotator valve. hope they give me VIP service, too much work to get done and a truck in the shop don't make money.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

our crane is old we are looking to buy another one and this becomes a new backup but this thing u fix a leak it starts a new one or makes a little drip a river so damn annoying


----------



## treevet

I got one on my Dingo now and it leaves little spatter periodically and can't locate or correct so just gonna tie a rag in general area and hope for best til 35 more hours full service at 460 hours. Takes the "perfect job" a little out of do able for a bit.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My one wheel cylinder leaks on my dingo but not all the time. It's very sporadic. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Big Beech removal


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Big Beech removal View attachment 346379
> View attachment 346380
> View attachment 346381
> View attachment 346382
> View attachment 346383
> View attachment 346384
> View attachment 346385



You sure conserved the hell out of that one... and I could have taken that tree down blindfolded and with my chain on backwards!

This country is going to ****, Damn TreeTards everywhere!


----------



## treevet

beech bark disease


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Ben I presume haha


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Ben I presume haha




SHHH! I am trying to fool these people here into believing I am a doctor


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

DR. P. Proteus said:


> SHHH! I am trying to fool these people here into believing I am a doctor


Lol!


----------



## ducaticorse

Two more sena units showed up this afternoon , crane was taxed titled and registered today. Mill called has my 160ft of dunnage ready for pick up. We may just pull off our first in house crane job this Saturday yet! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Got kicked out of a Ford truck forum. I had joined years ago to ask some mechanical questions, there was a thread called , " What did you and your truck do today", kinda like this thread. Everybody was talking about driving to Autozone to get tire shine , window stickers and dilldoes for their seats so I posted a bunch of pictures of my old Ford getting the balls worked off it, the little kitties weren't impressed. So today I posted that I drove down and bought a Dodge and the next thing you know...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Uh, what happened to the auto-censor? I'd get that fixed if I were you, I have a filthy mouth.


----------



## Blakesmaster

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Uh, what happened to the auto-censor? I'd get that fixed if I were you, I have a filthy mouth.


I believe since you are a doctor and referring to human anatomy it goes through. I can't say **** or **** without getting censored.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> We may just pull off our first in house crane job this Saturday yet!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Full length technicolor film or it didn't happen


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Full length technicolor film or it didn't happen


You and your photographic evidence. There shall be pictures galore on Sunday if the weather holds out. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

my fkn puter won't accept my cam it used to take so it is a trip in to the geek squad before I can send anymore so I am living vicariously thru you


----------



## Groundman One

Today?

A smelly double-trunk spruce by a house. Just down, but I have a feeling when the lady sees the
amount of wood and branches she`s going to want it all taken away after all.







The sad part was when my climber dropped one of the tops... I heard this crying sound.

Poor little buggers came down a good 50` at least. The gray one was barely moving but the black one was pretty lively. Put them aside under some branches. Maybe mom will come back tonight.


----------



## ducaticorse

Groundman One said:


> Today?
> 
> A smelly double-trunk spruce by a house. Just down, but I have a feeling when the lady sees the
> amount of wood and branches she`s going to want it all taken away after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part was when my climber dropped one of the tops... I heard this crying sound.
> 
> Poor little buggers came down a good 50` at least. The gray one was barely moving but the black one was pretty lively. Put them aside under some branches. Maybe mom will come back tonight.


They always want it taken away when they see it on the ground. You should have kept the black one. I've been in two nests this year so far! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Just bought his off of cl. Saw came straight from the shop for a tune to my house. Tools oil and brand new husky chaps for 305 delivered. Been looking for a small saw with a little more sack for limbing on the ground and cutting in the air. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

ducaticorse said:


> They always want it taken away when they see it on the ground.



True dat.



ducaticorse said:


> You should have kept the black one. I've been in two nests this year so far!



I have enough at home tearing up my bird feeders.


----------



## ducaticorse

Groundman One said:


> True dat.
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough at home tearing up my bird feeders.


I took one home a cpl years ago, talking day old no fur, see through. I raised him over the winter. One of the coolest pets I ever had. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Then he grew a huge ballsack and didi mau'd. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Groundman One said:


> Today?
> 
> A smelly double-trunk spruce by a house. Just down, but I have a feeling when the lady sees the
> amount of wood and branches she`s going to want it all taken away after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part was when my climber dropped one of the tops... I heard this crying sound.
> 
> Poor little buggers came down a good 50` at least. The gray one was barely moving but the black one was pretty lively. Put them aside under some branches. Maybe mom will come back tonight.



Tis the season when baby skwerels fall out of the sky. I had two this year but they didn't make it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Just bought his off of cl. Saw came straight from the shop for a tune to my house. Tools oil and brand new husky chaps for 305 delivered. Been looking for a small saw with a little more sack for limbing on the ground and cutting in the air.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Why don't you just toss it on the countertop then?


----------



## Groundman One

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Tis the season when baby skwerels fall out of the sky. I had two this year but they didn't make it.



We're back tomorrow to get paid, and I'm sure between the cats and foxes and raccoons, the little guys will be gone by then.

Poop.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Groundman One said:


> We're back tomorrow to get paid, and I'm sure between the cats and foxes and raccoons, the little guys will be gone by then.
> 
> Poop.



If you touch them and get your scent on them the mother is likely to abandoned them.


----------



## treeclimber101

This ****ing thing is badass and weighs next to nothing can't wait to try it


----------



## audible fart

treeclimber101 said:


> This ****ing thing is badass and weighs next to nothing can't wait to try it



And this was treeclimber101's last post before the accident.


----------



## treeclimber101

audible fart said:


> And this was treeclimber101's last post before the accident.


Why ? Junk ?


----------



## audible fart

treeclimber101 said:


> Why ? Junk ?



Just kidding around there, neighbor!


----------



## treeclimber101

audible fart said:


> Just kidding around there, neighbor!
> View attachment 346532


Oh you diq that just about ruined my day I was excited !


----------



## OLD OAK

Groundman One said:


> Today?
> 
> A smelly double-trunk spruce by a house. Just down, but I have a feeling when the lady sees the
> amount of wood and branches she`s going to want it all taken away after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part was when my climber dropped one of the tops... I heard this crying sound.
> 
> Poor little buggers came down a good 50` at least. The gray one was barely moving but the black one was pretty lively. Put them aside under some branches. Maybe mom will come back tonight.


They would be my new pets. I want one now and i dont even know why.


----------



## audible fart

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh you diq that just about ruined my day I was excited !


----------



## treevet

re. Eddie's snap

been running that on my zigzag for months and love it. Think I pd. $59. for it. Precision piece.


----------



## treevet

Groundman One said:


>



Town next to mine, big money, mansion town is full of the blackies and it is illegal to take them anywhere period...not that I would let that stop me. Have to wonder why they don't crossbread into a less than dark black state. Maybe they're prejudice, have to get Sharpton down here and figure that out.


----------



## tree MDS

Them black squirrels are rats. They just started showing up here in the last decade or so. The grays hate them. Had one running diagonally in front of my truck the other day (almost parallel with road). I felt like running it over. Never seen a retarded squirrel before. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally taking a day off after going hard for the last seven. Might work the weekend, gotta check the seven day and see how things are looking. Feels great to be working steady again! Nice to have the end of winter financial stresses behind me too.


----------



## NCTREE

Groundman One said:


> Today?
> 
> A smelly double-trunk spruce by a house. Just down, but I have a feeling when the lady sees the
> amount of wood and branches she`s going to want it all taken away after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part was when my climber dropped one of the tops... I heard this crying sound.
> 
> Poor little buggers came down a good 50` at least. The gray one was barely moving but the black one was pretty lively. Put them aside under some branches. Maybe mom will come back tonight.


Must be the year of the squirrels, I took 4 in last week from a tree I cut down. They are only two weeks from being released althought my dog got into the box and killed two of them.


----------



## Groundman One

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If you touch them and get your scent on them the mother is likely to abandoned them.



Had gloves on and picked them up with branches as gently as I could. Also, I've seen baby squirrels with little fleas and other little critters on them and I don't want to bring that stuff home.

And for my part, I like gray squirrels much more than the other ones.


----------



## tree MDS

Some years back, I made the mistake of bringing home three pink baby squirrels. My old lady at the time (animal lover, not so much with people) took them under her wing. Two died, one survived (for a while). I named him "Al", for alpha squirrel. Stupid thing fell off the back of a wingback chair and onto laminate floor one day, was all ****ed up. Took days for that thing to die!! I remember coming home the third day or so to the old lady whimpering on the floor with the thing, still in her pajamas. I felt like putting them both out their misery. I vowed, never again with the squirrels. Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Finally taking a day off after going hard for the last seven. Might work the weekend, gotta check the seven day and see how things are looking. Feels great to be working steady again! Nice to have the end of winter financial stresses behind me too.



rained here last night and this morning is raining...heading your way


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, that's what it sounds like. 

I don't know about this day off thing. I get so bored so fast after working. Already got a coffee and gas.. went through car wash.. got a breakfast sandwich. Got some trouble to get into later, but its not coming fast enough. lol


----------



## treevet

me back in the day and a youngster like you...I'd be intoxicated already lol


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> re. Eddie's snap
> 
> been running that on my zigzag for months and love it. Think I pd. $59. for it. Precision piece.


The only thing I don't love is the Allen head that attaches the swivel ? Do you back up the swivel or am overthinking and negating it's usefulness


----------



## treeclimber101

****ing light as **** fo show


----------



## tree MDS

Taughtline, baby. Just pay me.


----------



## Groundman One

Today: found out we`re not that bright - but we are lucky. 

The spruce we took down yesterday was the wrong tree. The job was set up over the phone - happens often enough with us - and after we did the estimate and phoned the lady back, it was understood that the POS in front of the house by the wires was the one coming down. So we meet the customer today to get paid, and she tells us she wanted the _other_ POS in front of the house by the wires down. Except that POS was actually a perfectly healthy cedar with a few small branches going into the wires leading to the house. It never occured to us for a second that she would want a healthy cedar down but leave the big azz spruce that`s rotting and sits right between the house and the high tension wires.

In the end, and with a smile, she agreed that the one we took down was the one that should have gone and we`re going to trim the cedar back so the branches aren`t in the wires. And she gave us a check for the full amount we had agreed on over the ophone, Lucky indeed.

Today, other than collecting, was a sweet piece of ash. Would have loved to have kept the wood, but the customer wanted it.


----------



## capetrees

Found out today I really have no competition from one guy around me. Saw an estimate he gave for a job that I got. He was twice the price that I gave and the job was easy. Can't understand the high number. Oh well, he won't be around there anymore.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Pita Silver Maple removal





just a few wires to deal with


----------



## Blakesmaster

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Pita Silver Maple removalView attachment 346689
> View attachment 346690
> View attachment 346691
> View attachment 346692
> View attachment 346693
> View attachment 346694
> just a few wires to deal with


I coulda done that a 6 pack deep.


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If you touch them and get your scent on them the mother is likely to abandoned them.



I was taught in environmental biology that this is not true.


----------



## Zale

Today I found out a family member has late stage melanoma. Terminal. Please remember to protect yourself from the sun. It will catch up with you.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sorry to hear this Zale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

The job we did today, no clean up.


----------



## treeman75

The bad cut was from the home owner.


----------



## treeman75

This is for scott. Its for sale


----------



## treeman75

Have a new tree for the yard. Any one know what it is?


----------



## tree MDS

Aesculus hippocastanum?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 346727
> This is for scott. Its for sale



Lol. Sweet.


----------



## Zale

treeman75 said:


> The bad cut was from the home owner.




Sure it was.


----------



## gorman

A week of total fails. Lost my shirt on a magnificent underbid. Ukrainian guy who refused a written estimate and then pulls a switch midway through and claims I didn't understand him correctly. Wood was supposed to stay, then he says it goes. Wake up to take my cdl road test and the valve stem on the truck is busted off. Next time around for a test the registration and insurance for the truck is missing. Now I have to go to the infamous ri dmv for a duplicate reg. Next week better be better or I'm torching my equipment and moving to costa rica.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Zale said:


> Today I found out a family member has late stage melanoma. Terminal. Please remember to protect yourself from the sun. It will catch up with you.


Yeah, that chit sucks. Seems to be gaining on us. Everywhere I turn, someone has been diagnosed. If I ever get it, I will go out in a blaze, not on a bed.Sorry brotha.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 346727
> This is for scott. Its for sale


How much? Looks like a 72. Swear I seen mine go across the block at a Barrett Jackson. Sold for 72g's. Mine was wrecked before I got it, way out of my skill level to bring it back. But man that thing was a blast. Breakem loose and smokem at 35mph! I sooooooo miss it!

Going out today to kill a couple dead spruces, then to wally world to buy ammo.


----------



## deevo

Hired a couple of new guys this week, a climber and a groundie. Did this crappy sketchy poplar in one shot with the GRCS, tip tied it and rigged it off the beech beside it. I let him run the GRCS while I cut and he lowered until we had it in the ground. Used the arbor trolley, yard was too soft for the mini skid. Got the whole tree on the trolley crown and stem in 3 trips to the chipper and one each way to haul the GRCS and gear. If you are thinking about getting an arbor trolley..... Do it! They are very very handy and can handle a lot of material!


----------



## deevo

Zale said:


> Today I found out a family member has late stage melanoma. Terminal. Please remember to protect yourself from the sun. It will catch up with you.


Sorry to hear that Zale, my wife lost her aunt who was in her early 50's to that, went to the hospital Dr. Said you have 6 months, passed away 2 weeks later! I wear a thin long sleeve shirt under my work one all the time and slap on as much sun screen as I can!


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> How much? Looks like a 72. Swear I seen mine go across the block at a Barrett Jackson. Sold for 72g's. Mine was wrecked before I got it, way out of my skill level to bring it back. But man that thing was a blast. Breakem loose and smokem at 35mph! I sooooooo miss it!
> 
> Going out today to kill a couple dead spruces, then to wally world to buy ammo.


Not sure on the year but sign said 11k.


----------



## treeman75

Zale said:


> Sure it was.


The home owner thought he could do it but then changed his mind.


----------



## Toddppm

Zale said:


> Today I found out a family member has late stage melanoma. Terminal. Please remember to protect yourself from the sun. It will catch up with you.



Sorry to hear. I don't cover up much but should and I'm dark skinned. Doesn't make any difference supposedly. Most of the Spanish guys will wear long sleeves all summer long, says it's cooler. And don't think I've ever heard of one of them getting skin cancer, makes you wonder.


----------



## gorman

This puts my week in perspective.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I was taught in environmental biology that this is not true.



I have seen in real life that it is.

And not always just abandon it, sometimes they rip em to shreads.

But keep in mind that " sometimes" and " likely" are key words in my statements.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Groundman One said:


> Today: found out we`re not that bright - but we are lucky.
> 
> The spruce we took down yesterday was the wrong tree. The job was set up over the phone - happens often enough with us - and after we did the estimate and phoned the lady back, it was understood that the POS in front of the house by the wires was the one coming down. So we meet the customer today to get paid, and she tells us she wanted the _other_ POS in front of the house by the wires down. Except that POS was actually a perfectly healthy cedar with a few small branches going into the wires leading to the house. It never occured to us for a second that she would want a healthy cedar down but leave the big azz spruce that`s rotting and sits right between the house and the high tension wires.
> 
> In the end, and with a smile, she agreed that the one we took down was the one that should have gone and we`re going to trim the cedar back so the branches aren`t in the wires. And she gave us a check for the full amount we had agreed on over the ophone, Lucky indeed.
> 
> Today, other than collecting, was a sweet piece of ash. Would have loved to have kept the wood, but the customer wanted it.



Sounds like she may have tried to trick you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> The only thing I don't love is the Allen head that attaches the swivel ? Do you back up the swivel or am overthinking and negating it's usefulness



**** a swivel.


----------



## treevet

The swivel is nice but as for the allen screw....If you don't trust stuff like that in our biz, you'd lie awake staring at the ceiling all night.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> The swivel is nice but as for the allen screw....If you don't trust stuff like that in our biz, you'd lie awake staring at the ceiling all night.


just hope the manufacturer loctite it in


----------



## KenJax Tree

Did 2 maple removals today that were scheduled for Wednesday but the HO said he'd pay an additional $500 to have it done today. So when we got back to the yard last night the bossman says"hey you idiots want some OT tomorrow". Without looking back i said "idiots huh?? Well "I have a potty mouth" and see ya at 7am. He just laughed.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

get your storm stuff ready


----------



## Zale

I hate storm damage.


----------



## treevet

that's where the big $ are if you are equipped and experienced and ready. Of the first 20 calls 10 are good jobs and 6 are great jobs (big money with someone that has big money). I go out hunting those jobs like a caveman and get em signed up and mitigate any real immediate threats to high level targets (that makes a contract in itself) on most of em, set equipment etc etc. Fun, exciting and challenging to me.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have seen in real life that it is.
> 
> And not always just abandon it, sometimes they rip em to shreads.
> 
> But keep in mind that " sometimes" and " likely" are key words in my statements.



I don't know about squirrels, but I know its a myth that you can't touch birds or the mother will abandon them. Had a nest of Robbins in my backhoe one time. I needed it for a job, so put them and the nest in a cat hut thingy and tied it to the tree out front. Mom came back and resumed raising them till they flew off. Good tree karma with stuff like that IMO.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I don't know about squirrels, but I know its a myth that you can't touch birds or the mother will abandon them. Had a nest of Robbins in my backhoe one time. I needed it for a job, so put them and the nest in a cat hut thingy and tied it to the tree out front. Mom came back and resumed raising them till they flew off. Good tree karma with stuff like that IMO.


They put vice vapor rub in the notes of beats when they drop new Cubs in from a hurt mother. It's true, to a point. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I don't know about squirrels, but I know its a myth that you can't touch birds or the mother will abandon them. Had a nest of Robbins in my backhoe one time. I needed it for a job, so put them and the nest in a cat hut thingy and tied it to the tree out front. Mom came back and resumed raising them till they flew off. Good tree karma with stuff like that IMO.


They put vics vapor rub on Mama bears noses when the mess with the Cubs at the zoo. It's true to a certain level 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Well, that was just my experience with the birds.


----------



## ducaticorse

I hate autocorecting with a passion 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Well, that was just my experience with the birds.



compelling I must say!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> compelling I must say!



Gotta make up for some of those sins somehow.


----------



## capetrees

ducaticorse said:


> They put vics vapor rub on Mama bears noses when the mess with the Cubs at the zoo. It's true to a certain level
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 

I know a lot of wierd trivia and useless info but THAT tops all of what I have.


----------



## tree MDS

In the aftermath of one of my local competitors finally basically washing up, I seem to find myself doing even more local bids this year. The problem is one of the remaining three. This cheap old bastard and his dinosaur equipment have been threatening to retire for the last 20 years or so. It never happens. ************ just low balls everything and seems to work on volume. Won't put a dime into equipment, just keeps it going. I remember the other washed up one complaining about the same thing way back in the day. I'm starting to really see it myself now. Frustrating and annoying, as the other local guy seems to be right about where I'm at. All it takes is one ******* to drag everything down. Last I heard, you're not supposed to get every single job you look at. Retire or die already... old ****. Sorry, just venting. Grr...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Gotta make up for some of those sins somehow.



I was kidding, I am with you and save coons and squirrels etc. Yesterday while fertilizing I picked up a garter snake by the tail before he punjied it as it was right next to his feet and didn't see it.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> The swivel is nice but as for the allen screw....If you don't trust stuff like that in our biz, you'd lie awake staring at the ceiling all night.


I will have a Allen wrench taped inside my helmet .... And that's for damn sure call me a ***** but I'm not having some Chinese kid deciding when and where I fall outta the sky ! And tats tat


----------



## ducaticorse

Six of these buggers today. Mother refused to come down from a 100dt pine so she took a ride when we blew the top off. She made it through the fall and bolted. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

Coached my first baseball game today! my daughter is 6, decided to skip tball last year. Had a lot of fun, but damn, its exhausting keeping up with 10 kids!


----------



## Zale

chief116 said:


> Coached my first baseball game today! my daughter is 6, decided to skip tball last year. Had a lot of fun, but damn, its exhausting keeping up with 10 kids!




Like trying to herd cats. Good luck.


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Like trying to herd cats. Good luck.


Hahahaha 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


How's about the crane ?? Take her out yesterday ??


----------



## BC WetCoast

chief116 said:


> Coached my first baseball game today! my daughter is 6, decided to skip tball last year. Had a lot of fun, but damn, its exhausting keeping up with 10 kids!



How many spent their time building sandcastles in the outfield?


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> How's about the crane ?? Take her out yesterday ??


No crane this weekend. Was short on dunnage, an employee list his dad, and the weather was **** to boot.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> I will have a Allen wrench taped inside my helmet .... And that's for damn sure call me a ***** but I'm not having some Chinese kid deciding when and where I fall outta the sky ! And tats tat


tape it on the outside. it will be your official badge.


----------



## tree MDS

Got a few days I hope to work in around the rain this week anyway. Pretty sure I got low balled (not my first choice of term) out of three bigger jobs I looked at. That's okay, gonna start my day with flopping a couple 90' ash trees across a lawn, should cheer me up some.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Flopping big trees always makes you smile. Only thing better is when you don't have to clean them up.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Flopping big trees always makes you smile. Only thing better is when you don't have to clean them up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yeah, first one has a pretty heavy lean where I want it too. Got a razor sharp 395 with 24" bar. Should have some work for the boys fairly quickly. "You guys have a nice ride"??


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, first one has a pretty heavy lean where I want it too. Got a razor sharp 395 with 24" bar. Should have some work for the boys fairly quickly. "You guys have a nice ride"??



395 with a 24. You in a hurry to buck firewood lol? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> 395 with a 24. You in a hurry to buck firewood lol?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



That's the plan. Actually I have two 395's now. I usually like a 28" for general bigger cutting on those saws. I put the bar (24") off my basically retired 385 on one of em. I like it. I have a couple 36" bars, a razor sharp 42" running skip chain when needed.


----------



## tree MDS

$2400 cash today. Was a beautiful day.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> No crane this weekend. Was short on dunnage, an employee list his dad, and the weather was **** to boot..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Are you the climber or op? Wouldn't even consider climbing with a first day op...bucket/crane maybe (if they had practice off site), but not climbing craner.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Are you the climber or op? Wouldn't even consider climbing with a first day op...bucket/crane maybe (if they had practice off site), but not climbing craner.


I've hired a seasoned operator part time until I'm good enough to run it myself. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Funny though, the crane is one of those things you don't realize how useful it is until it doesn't cost you 1300 a day to rent. We can use this thing on so many jobs that would never necessitate a crane especially being so cost prohibited to rent. I can almost see the bucket quickly becoming the odd man out in short fashion. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

bucket AND crane is the fastest. Esp. my 75' bucket and crane on big ones. And you can always get picked out of the bucket with the hook to tip choke then rapel down into it to get the perfect position to cut and easily set other chokes esp. mid spread chokes. But, yeah, if just room for one or the other, usually it will be the crane.

Toy store...http://cranenetwork.com/


----------



## Groundman One

Today: a big ol`maple full of ants, just down and bucked up.

Job went really well, my climber was in top form. Good paycheck, good coffee, good customer. And he had his yard guy on hand to drag the branches out of the way and help us when we needed. The guy was about 65 and pretty frickin`solid. Hope I`m in that good shape at his age.

*No Tim Horton`s = no work! *_"Get me coffee!"_


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> bucket AND crane is the fastest. Esp. my 75' bucket and crane on big ones. And you can always get picked out of the bucket with the hook to tip choke then rapel down into it to get the perfect position to cut and easily set other chokes esp. mid spread chokes. But, yeah, if just room for one or the other, usually it will be the crane.
> 
> Toy store...http://cranenetwork.com/



I think my next major purchase will be a rear mount el. Not for another year or two though. The bucket I have now is only 56wh and I find it lacking more often now that we are getting busier. I wouldn't sell it, but a little more height from time to time would be nice. It's great for getting into tight spots though 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Absolutely keep it. But I was sitting with a bunch of money one winter years ago thinking what to drop it on and bought the 75 footer and it damn near paid for itself that year with stuff only it would reach. Great investment. As for the crane, you now are in a select category owning your own crane and all the uses you have for it you may not have subbed for. Also when everyone is trying to buy the crane co owner a $150 steak dinner to get a crane tomorrow for storm damage...you don't have to kiss nobody's ascs.


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> I think my next major purchase will be a rear mount el. Not for another year or two though. The bucket I have now is only 56wh and I find it lacking more often now that we are getting busier. I wouldn't sell it, but a little more height from time to time would be nice. It's great for getting into tight spots though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Rear mount el. Hummmmm.


----------



## ducaticorse

So Chris, let me know when you're ready to sell;-) 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treevet

btw, spoke with the crane op Mister Chief was condescending towards. He said on the back pick that he was out 110 feet and good for "3500 to 4,000 lbs".


----------



## ducaticorse

I think there is still some confusion there with boom angle and radius. The way it was originally worded alluded to the idea that 110ft was the radius off the deck, which would be nearly impossible for a crane that size, seeing as our 25t are dead stick at full extension that far out on radius. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> I think there is still some confusion there with boom angle and radius. The way it was originally worded alluded to the idea that 110ft was the radius off the deck, which would be nearly impossible for a crane that size, seeing as our 25t are dead stick at full extension that far out on radius.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yeah, don't think vet can win the big equipment knowledge game against chief. I'm sure he will revert to his tried and true attack method of continually pointing out that he's "just" an employee soon. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, don't think vet can win the big equipment knowledge game against chief. I'm sure he will revert to his tried and true attack method of continually pointing out that he's "just" an employee soon. Lol



Lol. Yeah, vet's a scrappy old dog, he's not afraid to bite for the balls when the going gets tough.


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> btw, spoke with the crane op Mister Chief was condescending towards. He said on the back pick that he was out 110 feet and good for "3500 to 4,000 lbs".



I used to run the 1400a qwith 116 feet of stick out of a max of 127f feet of boom. Your operating radius iis only about 80 feet. You were probably making picks at 55 ft radius and making yourself sound like a hero doing 4000 pound picks at 120 foot radius. If I rememver right, at 60 foot load radius it can only pick 3500ish. 

Hence my issue becomes you as a blustering, posturing old fart pumping up up a shitty crane, a fossill climber, and the pansiest saw a professional could ever use in a tree.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbl612

chief116 said:


> I used to run the 1400a qwith 116 feet of stick out of a max of 127f feet of boom. Your operating radius iis only about 80 feet. You were probably making picks at 55 ft radius and making yourself sound like a hero doing 4000 pound picks at 120 foot radius. If I rememver right, at 60 foot load radius it can only pick 3500ish.
> 
> Hence my issue becomes you as a blustering, posturing old fart pumping up up a shitty crane, a fossill climber, and the pansiest saw a professional could ever use in a tree.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


according to the chart, a 14127 national is good for 4350# gross at 60' radius. less the ball and rigging is about 4000# net capacity. so dave this op is feeding you ********.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> according to the chart, a 14127 national is good for 4350# gross at 60' radius. less the ball and rigging is about 4000# net capacity.



So in other words a 4500lb pick at 110 radius is physically impossible with that crane. See I still think someone is confused here, but what do I know. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> So in other words a 4500lb pick at 110 radius is physically impossible with that crane. See I still think someone is confused here, but what do I know.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


machine has no main boom chart capacity at 110' radius.


----------



## treevet

chief116 said:


> I used to run the 1400a qwith 116 feet of stick out of a max of 127f feet of boom. Your operating radius iis only about 80 feet. You were probably making picks at 55 ft radius and making yourself sound like a hero doing 4000 pound picks at 120 foot radius. If I rememver right, at 60 foot load radius it can only pick 3500ish.
> 
> Hence my issue becomes you as a blustering, posturing old fart pumping up up a shitty crane, a fossill climber, and the pansiest saw a professional could ever use in a tree.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



You mealy mouthed 30 something (you got a 6 year old brat) faggot....I mearly stated I was told I was good for 4k at 120 (turned out to be 110) and as it turns out you in retrospect and while taking a dich up the ascs are conceding I (as usual) was right. Go to work on your $20 per hour job you likely have been doing for less than 10 years and kiss Mayer's ass for the rest of your life like you and Blake and others that don't have their own business do the yassir shuffle.......lol.....you insignificant pre pubescent poor excuse for a tree man or a crane op or likely even a daddy.....and I mean that in only the nicest way. Don't be mad at just me as your mom and I had anal relations recently. Takes two to do the pooh pooh mamba.

Toodles, loser. You too Blakie you and your mutual tailgunning pard in biz for a total of about 5 years now with your grody beard and stinky feet.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> machine has no main boom chart capacity at 110' radius.



NO one ever mentioned a 110' RADIUS....listen up godammit


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> NO one ever mentioned a 110' RADIUS....listen up godammit



Your original post kind of alluded to just that. I think that's where all the confusion came from. Not a big deal. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

boomed out 120 feet means boomed OUT 120 feetl No illusion or allusion or confusion (from my end). No biggie til cheffie got her panties all moistened.


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> You mealy mouthed 30 something (you got a 6 year old brat) faggot....I mearly stated I was told I was good for 4k at 120 (turned out to be 110) and as it turns out you in retrospect and while taking a dich up the ascs are conceding I (as usual) was right. Go to work on your $20 per hour job you likely have been doing for less than 10 years and kiss Mayer's ass for the rest of your life like you and Blake and others that don't have their own business do the yassir shuffle.......lol.....you insignificant pre pubescent poor excuse for a tree man or a crane op or likely even a daddy.....and I mean that in only the nicest way. Don't be mad at just me as your mom and I had anal relations recently. Takes two to do the pooh pooh mamba.
> 
> Toodles, loser. You too Blakie you and your mutual tailgunning pard in biz for a total of about 5 years now with your grody beard and stinky feet.



Who gives a flying **** how much stick you have out? 4000 at 120 meams 120 foot radius. Dont insult my family you cranky old queer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> You mealy mouthed 30 something (you got a 6 year old brat) faggot....I mearly stated I was told I was good for 4k at 120 (turned out to be 110) and as it turns out you in retrospect and while taking a dich up the ascs are conceding I (as usual) was right. Go to work on your $20 per hour job you likely have been doing for less than 10 years and kiss Mayer's ass for the rest of your life like you and Blake and others that don't have their own business do the yassir shuffle.......lol.....you insignificant pre pubescent poor excuse for a tree man or a crane op or likely even a daddy.....and I mean that in only the nicest way. Don't be mad at just me as your mom and I had anal relations recently. Takes two to do the pooh pooh mamba.
> 
> Toodles, loser. You too Blakie you and your mutual tailgunning pard in biz for a total of about 5 years now with your grody beard and stinky feet.


Lol. Morning vet! The stinky feet was a nice touch! Stay classy!


----------



## treevet

gotta go to work and don't have one of those new fangled smart phones like you younguns (military grade walkie talkie phone) so don't judge my absense while working all day as hiding on ya.

And I'll be home after din din so temper what you say about your daddy with the spankin you may receive later opcorn:


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> gotta go to work and don't have one of those new fangled smart phones like you younguns (military grade walkie talkie phone) so don't judge my absense while working all day as hiding on ya.
> 
> And I'll be home after din din so temper what you say about your daddy with the spankin you may receive later opcorn:



Business suffering so much you cant get a free phone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blakesmaster

chief116 said:


> Business suffering so much you cant get a free phone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I think you misunderstood chief, his phone is so military ****in grade it's better than yours.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

chief116 said:


> Business suffering so much you cant get a free phone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Ok, for everybody's sake please don't rattle the old man's cage anymore. And what the hell did you say to set him off this time? Jeez, is he serious? He can't be that mad over your crane conversation, it must be something else.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Pita Silver Maple removalView attachment 346689
> View attachment 346690
> View attachment 346691
> View attachment 346692
> View attachment 346693
> View attachment 346694
> just a few wires to deal with



I have to say that that little RockExocita pulley worries me in more ways than one. I just don't think it was designed to be hammered on.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> gotta go to work and don't have one of those new fangled smart phones like you younguns (military grade walkie talkie phone) so don't judge my absense while working all day as hiding on ya.
> 
> And I'll be home after din din so temper what you say about your daddy with the spankin you may receive later opcorn:


that escalated quickly! dave ya did say HE told you he was good for 4000 boomed OUT at 110 or 120'. the op kinda stepped on his **** a bit with that statement. (in the kindest way possible).


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> Took out an 85 ft. schit maple 4' dbh between 2 houses....Little out of my crane's reach (and no op yet) at 120' live stick to the back lead all out was good for 4k. .



If he'd used the word WITH instead of AT, his depends wouldnt be all bunched up and he wouldnt have had to resort to anal sex jokes about my mom.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

My god people! Its not like I don't know where all this anger comes from but it is possible to convey a message without having to call each other's mom a whore. And really, if you misunderstand something a guy says, don't use it as ammo right off the bat. No, you have to clarify before you shoot! And you think we should be allowed to have guns!? For crying out loud just look what having a crane can do.

And as far as what a crane can do and can safely handle: Not to much actually. Anyone with any crane experience can tell you that every pic can be trouble, is trouble and the bigger the crane is the more trouble there is and the ways to get into that trouble are plentiful.

Anyway, I am braced for this storm although I don't really have much gumption left.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

chief116 said:


> If he'd used the word WITH instead of AT, his depends wouldnt be all bunched up and he wouldnt have had to resort to anal sex jokes about my mom.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



I read it using both words, it didn't seem to change much although I do see how one little word can change things sometimes.


----------



## Blakesmaster




----------



## ducaticorse

Cutting my balsa wood dunnage. Ha. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Small crane job today. Boomed out 250', operator told me I was good for 10,000 lbs. Boom did shake and bend a bit.


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Small crane job today. Boomed out 250', operator told me I was good for 10,000 lbs. Boom did shake and bend a bit.


You were good for another 100ft and 5klb.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

ducaticorse said:


> You were good for another 100ft and 5klb.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Thats what the operator said but I like to play it safe.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


>



I wouldn't laugh too hard. As you get older, you'll realize there's actually quite a bit of truth to that statement. Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

No sure anyone that can't see and drives over a BMW should be climbing trees....just sayin'



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn't laugh too hard. As you get older, you'll realize there's actually quite a bit of truth to that statement. Lol



Oh, that was supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn't laugh too hard. As you get older, you'll realize there's actually quite a bit of truth to that statement. Lol


It was more a laughing with, not at, moment. But a lil jab or two never hurt.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Oh, that was supposed to be a joke?


I still can't believe you are aloud to have guns. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I still can't believe you are aloud to have guns. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



That's a fahkin 2 months old squirrel barely out of the nest and a glorified Red Ryder. Far from a trophy hunt lol. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Oh, that was supposed to be a joke?


what kind of a gun is that dr.? .22,.410?


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> what kind of a gun is that dr.? .22,.410?


It's a damn pellet gun. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Long chat about what a crane is good for LOL


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have to say that that little RockExocita pulley worries me in more ways than one. I just don't think it was designed to be hammered on.


I was skeptical too,but I have put that little pulley threw the ringer and its taken everything I've thrown at it even a 500lb log. I will be buying another one soon.its tuff bottom line


----------



## ducaticorse

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> I was skeptical too,but I have put that little pulley threw the ringer and its taken everything I've thrown at it even a 500lb log. I will be buying another one soon.its tuff bottom line


500lb from what height before it took it? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

It was 12" maybe 14" of drop. I was butt hinging down a multi stem sugar maple


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> what kind of a gun is that dr.? .22,.410?



Can you not tell that is a damn BB gun? Really.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Holy Crap, the Doctor (aka the Dan) is the voice of reason?? Is this the sign of the coming apocalypse?


----------



## treevet

All you Suzies have had at me this evening while I broke ass and brought home $3200.00 eight hour day with one gm.....weak, very weak...on your part. Came home and fell asleep and now after watching tv doing laundry at 2 am I am wondering.....is that all you got? Dr. Pea Pea actually with lost equipment (traded his Dingo for a lawnmower lol) and nearly lost biz actually condescending to my 65 year old ass with all I got and all I do and questioning MY sanity??? MAN!! this why I came back to youse guys...what a hoot!! Delusion 101. Thoroughly entertaining tho.

But where did this new guy come from? Chief panty waste? Been on the forum since 08 and just now he is a playa? What happened? My guess is the standards have dropped drastically for someone to qualify for that status these days on ASite. What evah. Tell you mom I said "hey" son.


----------



## chief116

Hi dave! 

You came back because every other tree site in the world banned you because youre a bigot, sexist, and just an all around douchebag.

Ive been here longer than most of these guys, I think of active posters, only 3 or 4 have more crane experiance. Oh yeH, im also a certfied arborist, hold a category 36 commercial pesticide license, but I get no respect because I didnt type lol 3600 times and like any of your posts in the past 6 years? 

And lastly, my mom has more balls in the breast they removed because of cancer than you could dream of having.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree MDS

You guys are awesome. Cranes are awesome too. This whole argument is a testament to the energy they obviously save!! lol


----------



## chief116

Well, Essex County is under quarantine because of EAB, but its more amusing insulting a geriatric bipolar ignoramus than talking about a little bug.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> All you Suzies have had at me this evening while I broke ass and brought home $3200.00 eight hour day with one gm.....weak, very weak...on your part. Came home and fell asleep and now after watching tv doing laundry at 2 am I am wondering.....is that all you got? Dr. Pea Pea actually with lost equipment (traded his Dingo for a lawnmower lol) and nearly lost biz actually condescending to my 65 year old ass with all I got and all I do and questioning MY sanity??? MAN!! this why I came back to youse guys...what a hoot!! Delusion 101. Thoroughly entertaining tho.
> 
> But where did this new guy come from? Chief panty waste? Been on the forum since 08 and just now he is a playa? What happened? My guess is the standards have dropped drastically for someone to qualify for that status these days on ASite. What evah. Tell you mom I said "hey" son.


Dang! Your 65?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Dang! Your 65?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I hope I'm still ****ing up trees and talking **** at 65. I could think of worse fates.


----------



## tree MDS

chief116 said:


> Well, Essex County is under quarantine because of EAB, but its more amusing insulting a geriatric bipolar ignoramus than talking about a little bug.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



I think the dichotomy of experience and attitudes is what keeps this place lively. I don't know too much about bugs and pesticides and crane work, but have been doing everything else involving trees for the last 25 years or so. If we all got along, I guess you'd have... well, the buzz. That would be a sad state of affairs IMO. Just saying.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I think the dichotomy of experience and attitudes is what keeps this place lively. I don't know too much about bugs and pesticides and crane work, but have been doing everything else involving trees for the last 25 years or so. If we all got along, I guess you'd have... well, the buzz. That would be a sad state of affairs IMO. Just saying.


And there you have it sports fans! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

tree MDS said:


> I think the dichotomy of experience and attitudes is what keeps this place lively. I don't know too much about bugs and pesticides and crane work, but have been doing everything else involving trees for the last 25 years or so. If we all got along, I guess you'd have... well, the buzz. That would be a sad state of affairs IMO. Just saying.



Ive been at it for 10 and I dislike pesticides and diagnosis, but its a great way to build a client base. But around here, you can make a killing spraying just wooly adelgid and winter moth.

Crane work is what I love to do. Big picks, tiny drop zones, pullinv trees off houses is cool to me. If I had to drag brush all day, or prune another noway maple over a driveway, id rat rather be delivering beer to to supermarkets

I read the buzz daily, but the happy go. lucky hand holding isnt the tree work ive experianced, theres fights and arguments and pissing contests daily, to pretend there isnt is asinine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

chief116 said:


> Hi dave!
> 
> You came back because every other tree site in the world banned you because youre a bigot, sexist, and just an all around douchebag.
> 
> Ive been here longer than most of these guys, I think of active posters, only 3 or 4 have more crane experiance. Oh yeH, im also a certfied arborist, hold a category 36 commercial pesticide license, but I get no respect because I didnt type lol 3600 times and like any of your posts in the past 6 years?
> 
> And lastly, my mom has more balls in the breast they removed because of cancer than you could dream of having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2





chief116 said:


> Well, Essex County is under quarantine because of EAB, but its more amusing insulting a geriatric bipolar ignoramus than talking about a little bug.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



In case you don't remember in your geriatric hating state of lack of memory YOU STARTED THIS WHOLE THING. I was just chatting a "whadja do today" in the form of a difficult removal with not a square foot of drop area and everything over 2 roofs and a large dia trunk which incidently found every stich of it in the chip box or boomed into a flat bed dump in just 3 hours including a 45 min break. I make career jobs to you look easy and routine.

I know a hard but well orchestrated job when I see one since I been doing them longer than you have been alive. You now see everything from the perspective of a 60 ton crane which would not have even reached the tree from the cul de sac or without a doubt would have broke the old but intact concrete driveway. Maybe this crane has more capacity than the one you say you used for a few (long time in your perspective) years. My 990 has a 25 ton chart right on the pedestal, I have seen other 990's with letters next to the number that are 23 ton. But why such a big deal about it and it is a "piece of garbage"/? Let's see you go buy or finance a $160K plus crane on your paltry dollah an hour rate.

You are nobody speshul. You seem to think you are just like all the Mass guys I have encountered on here. Oooow their trees are so much bigger, their picks are so much more difficult and skilled, their state test is so much harder than the national test (what a joke you puke). Your trees are no bigger because they are the same species. Your job only seems such a big deal because you haven't been doing it that long and when you have, you will come to see it is only routine. 

Yeah I am old but a word of warning...you all will get old in a blur. Furthermore if you don't treat yourself like an athelete like I am, you will wreck at an early (relatively) age. I go to the gym, lift, run 5 miles every other day and play 3 hour and half top city (top national age group level) racquetball matches every week in leagues with top city of Cinci. players. I am not anything like any 65 year old you have ever met as I have said before. I am quite certain from this I could still engage in a fistfight should I choose or get pushed into doing so. I have been in bar fights, barrack fights, street fights and any other you could imagine and am a second degree black belt in Okinawan Issinryu back prior to full contact bouts. 

I have done everything you have done and have every cert you brag about but you on the other hand couldn't possibly have done everything I have done or know everything I do even tho you have this huge newfound ego from a piddling increase in time in. You AND your mommy would really like me if you met me. But since you don't like me now...I don't like you and will continue to call you out as I am a much more polished arborist than you and make and have made more than you. I am everything you will brag about being when you get to be my age...if you don't give up first like most do and linger here and bore everyone of past conquests. Hell, I don't know, do you even climb trees.? Later sweetie, looking forward to your next missive.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> In case you don't remember in your geriatric hating state of lack of memory YOU STARTED THIS WHOLE THING. I was just chatting a "whadja do today" in the form of a difficult removal with not a square foot of drop area and everything over 2 roofs and a large dia trunk which incidently found every stich of it in the chip box or boomed into a flat bed dump in just 3 hours including a 45 min break. I make career jobs to you look easy and routine.
> 
> I know a hard but well orchestrated job when I see one since I been doing them longer than you have been alive. You now see everything from the perspective of a 60 ton crane which would not have even reached the tree from the cul de sac or without a doubt would have broke the old but intact concrete driveway. Maybe this crane has more capacity than the one you say you used for a few (long time in your perspective) years. My 990 has a 25 ton chart right on the pedestal, I have seen other 990's with letters next to the number that are 23 ton. But why such a big deal about it and it is a "piece of garbage"/? Let's see you go buy or finance a $160K plus crane on your paltry dollah an hour rate.
> 
> You are nobody speshul. You seem to think you are just like all the Mass guys I have encountered on here. Oooow their trees are so much bigger, their picks are so much more difficult and skilled, their state test is so much harder than the national test (what a joke you puke). Your trees are no bigger because they are the same species. Your job only seems such a big deal because you haven't been doing it that long and when you have, you will come to see it is only routine.
> 
> Yeah I am old but a word of warning...you all will get old in a blur. Furthermore if you don't treat yourself like an athelete like I am, you will wreck at an early (relatively) age. I go to the gym, lift, run 5 miles every other day and play 3 hour and half top city (top national age group level) racquetball matches every week in leagues with top city of Cinci. players. I am not anything like any 65 year old you have ever met as I have said before. I am quite certain from this I could still engage in a fistfight should I choose or get pushed into doing so. I have been in bar fights, barrack fights, street fights and any other you could imagine and am a second degree black belt in Okinawan Issinryu back prior to full contact bouts.
> 
> I have done everything you have done and have every cert you brag about but you on the other hand couldn't possibly have done everything I have done or know everything I do even tho you have this huge newfound ego from a piddling increase in time in. You AND your mommy would really like me if you met me. But since you don't like me now...I don't like you and will continue to call you out as I am a much more polished arborist than you and make and have made more than you. I am everything you will brag about being when you get to be my age...if you don't give up first like most do and linger here and bore everyone of past conquests. Hell, I don't know, do you even climb trees.? Later sweetie, looking forward to your next missive.


I'm from MA.  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> I'm from MA.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



exception to my rant. I like your style. In a totally non gay way tho.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> exception to my rant. I like your style. In a totally non gay way tho.


Haha Hahahahahah 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> In case you don't remember in your geriatric hating state of lack of memory YOU STARTED THIS WHOLE THING. I was just chatting a "whadja do today" in the form of a difficult removal with not a square foot of drop area and everything over 2 roofs and a large dia trunk which incidently found every stich of it in the chip box or boomed into a flat bed dump in just 3 hours including a 45 min break. I make career jobs to you look easy and routine.
> 
> I know a hard but well orchestrated job when I see one since I been doing them longer than you have been alive. You now see everything from the perspective of a 60 ton crane which would not have even reached the tree from the cul de sac or without a doubt would have broke the old but intact concrete driveway. Maybe this crane has more capacity than the one you say you used for a few (long time in your perspective) years. My 990 has a 25 ton chart right on the pedestal, I have seen other 990's with letters next to the number that are 23 ton. But why such a big deal about it and it is a "piece of garbage"/? Let's see you go buy or finance a $160K plus crane on your paltry dollah an hour rate.
> 
> You are nobody speshul. You seem to think you are just like all the Mass guys I have encountered on here. Oooow their trees are so much bigger, their picks are so much more difficult and skilled, their state test is so much harder than the national test (what a joke you puke). Your trees are no bigger because they are the same species. Your job only seems such a big deal because you haven't been doing it that long and when you have, you will come to see it is only routine.
> 
> Yeah I am old but a word of warning...you all will get old in a blur. Furthermore if you don't treat yourself like an athelete like I am, you will wreck at an early (relatively) age. I go to the gym, lift, run 5 miles every other day and play 3 hour and half top city (top national age group level) racquetball matches every week in leagues with top city of Cinci. players. I am not anything like any 65 year old you have ever met as I have said before. I am quite certain from this I could still engage in a fistfight should I choose or get pushed into doing so. I have been in bar fights, barrack fights, street fights and any other you could imagine and am a second degree black belt in Okinawan Issinryu back prior to full contact bouts.
> 
> I have done everything you have done and have every cert you brag about but you on the other hand couldn't possibly have done everything I have done or know everything I do even tho you have this huge newfound ego from a piddling increase in time in. You AND your mommy would really like me if you met me. But since you don't like me now...I don't like you and will continue to call you out as I am a much more polished arborist than you and make and have made more than you. I am everything you will brag about being when you get to be my age...if you don't give up first like most do and linger here and bore everyone of past conquests. Hell, I don't know, do you even climb trees.? Later sweetie, looking forward to your next missive.




And don't forget he ****ed your mom in the ass too. A very accomplished man, this Dave guy.


----------



## treeclimber101

The whole argument is a testament of what happens when the weather is too ****ed for us to go **** up someone's prize landscape !


----------



## jefflovstrom

Going to be 100 degrees today with Santa Ana winds. Massive euc at Torrey Pines High school blew down late yesterday, going there this morning. Hope it's not the one I'm thinking of. I will post a pic later.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

So what your saying chief is treevet may be the owner of the clippers as well ?


----------



## chief116

Yeah, youve got hemorrhoid s older than me, I get it. 

All I said was I wouldnt recommend 4000 pound picks at 120 feet in a natl 1400. You took it personal and went nuts from there.

I wouldnt recommend buying one, its got issues. As dbl said, its a mutt. You can get a nice 38 ton with a better chart on the same exact chassis for the same price. The chart on the 33 sucks. Thats the shitty crane I was talking about. I couldnt care less about your crane, I do care about making sure information provided aboit a crane and its abilities is accurate. 


Heres this mornings job. Ill get back to you later if you wish to keep going on this.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeclimber101

Mother of Christ I just went and looked at a job .... I'm wearing a rain coat and I'm still soaked , this rain blows old farts


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Mother of Christ I just went and looked at a job .... I'm wearing a rain coat and I'm still soaked , this rain blows old farts



You're on it, Porks!! Gotta get my ass moving here myself (fell back asleep). Just checked machine, got an estimate to look at already today. Gotta go pick up some money and dump overloaded chip truck too. Tis the season.

Latest round of work crushed the winter financial woes and put some money in the bank to boot. Next one is all for Daddy. Almost like a normal year out there so far. Let's pray. I know I deserve it after last year.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treevet said:


> I am quite certain from this I could still engage in a fistfight should I choose or get pushed into doing so. I have been in bar fights, barrack fights, street fights and any other you could imagine and am a second degree black belt in Okinawan Issinryu back prior to full contact bouts.


I betcha Willie ain't sceeeeeeerd






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> I betcha Willie ain't sceeeeeeerd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last bar fight I was in I had a car door closed on my fingers , and that will be the last fight ! I'm good with having marshmallow hands for a month !!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> The whole argument is a testament of what happens when the weather is too ****ed for us to go **** up someone's prize landscape !



I wanted to crawl into a hole for the duration myself, waiting for more **** to fall... like my big old cherry out front. Thought of making 2Tree help me get it down quick soes its off my plate. Gonna miss that one and its going to be some work getting it down.

Other than that alls I gotta say is....

I guess I gotta go with the Vet on this one - He IS the Vet! You've seen him, we've seen him; What's not to believe? Although, yes, its hard to believe.

But you all saw what I did to that swkerel now didn't you?

Ahh, well, I suppose its in everybody and anybody... anybody with a mind to go hauling down the road like the Vet do.

But anyway, I don't even know who or what set the Vet off... again. I know there are some loggers who hate my guts and I am reluctantly beginning to feel the same about them. What other recourse is there? Blow them kisses?


----------



## dbl612

mckeetree said:


> Can you not tell that is a damn BB gun? Really.


sorry you cranky bastard, not familiar with pellet guns


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I wanted to crawl into a hole for the duration myself, waiting for more **** to fall... like my big old cherry out front. Thought of making 2Tree help me get it down quick soes its off my plate. Gonna miss that one and its going to be some work getting it down.
> 
> Other than that alls I gotta say is....
> 
> I guess I gotta go with the Vet on this one - He IS the Vet! You've seen him, we've seen him; What's not to believe? Although, yes, its hard to believe.
> 
> But you all saw what I did to that swkerel now didn't you?
> 
> Ahh, well, I suppose its in everybody and anybody... anybody with a mind to go hauling down the road like the Vet do.
> 
> But anyway, I don't even know who or what set the Vet off... again. I know there are some loggers who hate my guts and I am reluctantly beginning to feel the same about them. What other recourse is there? Blow them kisses?


I blew kisses to a irate waste management guy , prolly 6/3" 250 or so because I wouldn't move my truck because he yelled and called me a dumb **** , so as he was all puffed up yelling in my face I puckered up and closed my eyes ..... He instantly started to laugh and lighten up , then I said see peckerhead you get more bears with honey then vinegar


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> Holy Crap, the Doctor (aka the Dan) is the voice of reason?? Is this the sign of the coming apocalypse?



That's what I have been trying to tell you! Glad to see you finally listening.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> I still can't believe you are aloud to have guns. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



So... do you still believe there is nothing wrong with gun laws?


----------



## gorman

My worker's neighbor took down a broken tree trunk the other day. Total fail. He had his grandson running a cat900 series loader with a pull line on the trunk. Only problem was they didn't have enough line. No face notch, straight back cut and it fell right on top of the operator cab. Blew out all the windows and destroyed the controls. The kid apparently pooped his pants. 

We thought it was a rental, truth turned out to be that they were moving the loader for the owner from jobsites and decided to take liberties with it. 

All this happened because the guy thought he'd save a couple hundred bucks. Now it's costing him about $25K.


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> My worker's neighbor took down a broken tree trunk the other day. Total fail. He had his grandson running a cat900 series loader with a pull line on the trunk. Only problem was they didn't have enough line. No face notch, straight back cut and it fell right on top of the operator cab. Blew out all the windows and destroyed the controls. The kid apparently pooped his pants.
> 
> We thought it was a rental, truth turned out to be that they were moving the loader for the owner from jobsites and decided to take liberties with it.
> 
> All this happened because the guy thought he'd save a couple hundred bucks. Now it's costing him about $25K.


I seriously love stories like this 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

There is a video of it. Unfortunately the idiots wife took it and will never see the light of YouTube. Unless divorce.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> I seriously love stories like this
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



These stories don't do much for me anymore. I've got Supermurph in the form of a geriatric, underbidding ********** over my way. I'm waiting patiently for that ****er to cut a house in half with a tree someday. Then I'd be smiling. Lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> These stories don't do much for me anymore. I've got Supermurph in the form of a geriatric, underbidding ********** over my way. I'm waiting patiently for that ****er to cut a house in half with a tree someday. Then I'd be smiling. Lol.



There's a guy like that here too. Just bought himself and old ass Skyworker with his snow money. All lettered up, can't polish a turd though. That thing will more than likely be on channel 5 before the end of the season. Thank goodness he only advertises on cl. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> There's a guy like that here too. Just bought himself and old ass Skyworker with his snow money. All lettered up, can't polish a turd though. That thing will more than likely be on channel 5 before the end of the season. Thank goodness he only advertises on cl.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



It is kinda hard to imaging anyone still running one of those things, let alone buying one in present day and lettering it up. I could see if you had it forever I guess.


----------



## chief116

Careful what you about antiques. That skyworker could still be feisty. 

Took down a 105 ft schitt white pine for the second job, at 115 ft radius wwith 141 ft of stick.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree MDS

Those crane pictures get so boring. I mean let's face it, its not like its the Marquis super-crane or anything. Just saying. lol


----------



## Zale

Heavy rain all day. Perfect day for deep root fert. Could be worse. I heard Pensacola, Fl got 22 inches of rain in a 24 hour period.


----------



## tree MDS

And to be perfectly honest, I'm just amazed that on top of all his other lofty accomplishments, vet is like some kinda ninja now too!!?? Wtf..


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao... "I'm the ninja that ****ed your momma in the ass, son"!!

Hahaha...oh god, I got tears in my eyes...


----------



## Zale

Don't mess with the Vet. Next thing you know he'll be showing us pictures of his autographed Shigo collection.


----------



## Blakesmaster




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Those crane pictures get so boring. I mean let's face it, its not like its the Marquis super-crane or anything. Just saying. lol



Tell us about the last time you were under the hook cutting 4k at 115 radius then why doncha?

I could probably swing with Old Vet in all pomp seriousness and gentlemen, I can't say that about all of you.

And yer right, Marquis does not have a boring crane.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lmao... "I'm the ninja that ****ed your momma in the ass, son"!!
> 
> Hahaha...oh god, I got tears in my eyes...




Son: Momma, what's a ninja?

Momma: (in a terrified panic and clenched buttcheeks) Oh ****! Is he back!!??


----------



## ducaticorse

Any thoughts on what bugs did this? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Flooded out pretty good around here. I got off the main roads because I knew I had a better chance of fording through deep water than getting around miles of stuck cars. Plus I choose being swept off the road by floodwaters over sitting in traffic any day. Pretty sure there is no more road salt ANYWHERE under the Power Wagon. Got to the point the police were manning roadblocks, I was about to roll up and ask if he could just get out of my way.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Any thoughts on what bugs did this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Looks like there was some kind of larva in there eating the cambium then some woodpeckers came around and drilled all the holes you see. Easy pickings for them peckers, looks like the larva of a typical pine bark beetle


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Tell us about the last time you were under the hook cutting 4k at 115 radius then why doncha?
> 
> I could probably swing with Old Vet in all pomp seriousness and gentlemen, I can't say that about all of you.
> 
> And yer right, Marquis does not have a boring crane.



Huh, dude??


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Looks like there was some kind of larva in there eating the cambium then some woodpeckers came around and drilled all the holes you see. Easy pickings for them peckers, looks like the larva of a typical pine bark beetle



That's pretty cool. How the heck do the birds know where to drill, also how do they know they're there in the first place? I have to remove a dozen of theses things and the condo association was asking about eradication of the insects. Not in my wheel house. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> That's pretty cool. How the heck do the birds know where to drill, also how do they know they're there in the first place? I have to remove a dozen of theses things and the condo association was asking about eradication of the insects. Not in my wheel house.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


They hear them!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## tree MDS

Wtf is a wheel house, Luke, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Wtf is a wheel house, Luke, if you don't mind my asking?



Haha. It's a saying us wannabe mariners use. It's like saying not my area of expertise. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

chief116 said:


> Well, Essex County is under quarantine because of EAB, but its more amusing insulting a geriatric bipolar ignoramus than talking about a little bug.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


 

What exactly does the quarantine mean and for how long?

Never mind, found it.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


>



So you're gonna dig the dirt out of those pockets with a screwdriver every time you go to switch to the forks, is that the plan, DR?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am going to weld those angled brackets to the bucket to hold the forks. The forks are way to long and will bend the bucket, plus the machine can't lift out that far. I plan to cut the forks right before the upright backcatch and ditch the clamp as well then slide the forks into the brackets. This will shorten the forks to match the machine and make the forks easier to handle.

I also have a good receiver there to weld to the top of the bucket for various reasons plus I will be able to chain the bottom of the bucket to the top so big weight won't bend the crap out of the bucket.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> So you're gonna dig the dirt out of those pockets with a screwdriver every time you go to switch to the forks, is that the plan, DR?



It looks that way, yes. But I don't anticipate it being to much of a problem. I'll make a reamer, not a screwdriver!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Huh, dude??




I said that since with your limited crane experience maybe you should shut yer pie hole, that me and the Vet could probably hammer out tough jobs together no problem, that that wasn't the case with everybody and that Marquis has an insane crane.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I said that since with your limited crane experience maybe you should shut yer pie hole, that me and the Vet could probably hammer out tough jobs together no problem, that that wasn't the case with everybody and that Marquis has an insane crane.



And I'm saying that the fact that even a gay, rabbit humper like yourself can be proficient with a crane, speaks volumes to their usefulness once again!! Truly amazing machines!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> And I'm saying that the fact that even a gay, rabbit humper like yourself can be proficient with a crane, speaks volumes to their usefulness once again!! Truly amazing machines!!



Point taken! Truer words so well delivered are hard to come by!


----------



## Zale

ducaticorse said:


> That's pretty cool. How the heck do the birds know where to drill, also how do they know they're there in the first place? I have to remove a dozen of theses things and the condo association was asking about eradication of the insects. Not in my wheel house.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Borers are a secondary reason for the trees dying. What kind of stress are they under? Recommend improving cultural practices and try to ID the specific type of borer before applying control.


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Borers are a secondary reason for the trees dying. What kind of stress are they under? Recommend improving cultural practices and try to ID the specific type of borer before applying control.



Looks like it may have been a case of compaction from heavy equipment when they did the road for the development. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

So we did this 105' euc this morning that got blown over in our Santa Ana winds . I also included the under side for 'treeseer' to look at, this is a massive tree that we climb every year and now it is gone.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

The roots under the plate,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I also have to point out that Vet started this thread about 4 years ago. I joined this forum in 06 and have been banned several times, even survived a perma- ban or two. I can pretty much say the same for most of you guys with the exception of some newer hardcases that stuck it out as well. We have seen some of our friends solemnly disappear. We have seen dandy heads roll from under our axes with glee and hatred. We have even seen those guys just cut and run at the first sign of trouble, some hoisted by their own petard. We have fought each other tooth and nail with our primal natures. And here we still are. What remains here to this today are the stout worthy ass raping ninjas yer momma's been looking for but scared of it just the same.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> So we did this 105' euc this morning that got blown over in our Santa Ana winds . I also included the under side for 'treeseer' to look at, this is a massive tree that we climb every year and now it is gone.
> Jeff
> View attachment 347849
> View attachment 347849
> View attachment 347852




Its obvious that tree wouldn't be inclined to weather a good storm. Man, they really paved that one over good!


----------



## OLD OAK

treevet said:


> In case you don't remember in your geriatric hating state of lack of memory YOU STARTED THIS WHOLE THING. I was just chatting a "whadja do today" in the form of a difficult removal with not a square foot of drop area and everything over 2 roofs and a large dia trunk which incidently found every stich of it in the chip box or boomed into a flat bed dump in just 3 hours including a 45 min break. I make career jobs to you look easy and routine.
> 
> I know a hard but well orchestrated job when I see one since I been doing them longer than you have been alive. You now see everything from the perspective of a 60 ton crane which would not have even reached the tree from the cul de sac or without a doubt would have broke the old but intact concrete driveway. Maybe this crane has more capacity than the one you say you used for a few (long time in your perspective) years. My 990 has a 25 ton chart right on the pedestal, I have seen other 990's with letters next to the number that are 23 ton. But why such a big deal about it and it is a "piece of garbage"/? Let's see you go buy or finance a $160K plus crane on your paltry dollah an hour rate.
> 
> You are nobody speshul. You seem to think you are just like all the Mass guys I have encountered on here. Oooow their trees are so much bigger, their picks are so much more difficult and skilled, their state test is so much harder than the national test (what a joke you puke). Your trees are no bigger because they are the same species. Your job only seems such a big deal because you haven't been doing it that long and when you have, you will come to see it is only routine.
> 
> Yeah I am old but a word of warning...you all will get old in a blur. Furthermore if you don't treat yourself like an athelete like I am, you will wreck at an early (relatively) age. I go to the gym, lift, run 5 miles every other day and play 3 hour and half top city (top national age group level) racquetball matches every week in leagues with top city of Cinci. players. I am not anything like any 65 year old you have ever met as I have said before. I am quite certain from this I could still engage in a fistfight should I choose or get pushed into doing so. I have been in bar fights, barrack fights, street fights and any other you could imagine and am a second degree black belt in Okinawan Issinryu back prior to full contact bouts.
> 
> I have done everything you have done and have every cert you brag about but you on the other hand couldn't possibly have done everything I have done or know everything I do even tho you have this huge newfound ego from a piddling increase in time in. You AND your mommy would really like me if you met me. But since you don't like me now...I don't like you and will continue to call you out as I am a much more polished arborist than you and make and have made more than you. I am everything you will brag about being when you get to be my age...if you don't give up first like most do and linger here and bore everyone of past conquests. Hell, I don't know, do you even climb trees.? Later sweetie, looking forward to your next missive.


 WOW, Old people get mad so Quickly. When some people get old they start to think they know everything, must be because they have been around so long. This could be just such a case. I find when people start telling you they have been there and done that and are so much better then you they are only building their selves up to what they wish they were, and never will accomplish such things. So they lie to you and themselves , only they be-leave their own stories. And when all else fails they start calling names. Lets see- 65 a athlete, runs 5 miles every other day, 3 hr racket ball match player, bar fighter, barrack fighter, street fighter, second degree black belt, and moms really like him. Sounds like the old guy sitting next to you in a bar that just wont stop talking about how good he is. It would have been so much more simple just to say HAY you all misinterpreted what i was talking about with the crane pick. O well, some people are a legend in their own minds.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> WOW, Old people get mad so Quickly. When some people get old they start to think they know everything, must be because they have been around so long. This could be just such a case. I find when people start telling you they have been there and done that and are so much better then you they are only building their selves up to what they wish they were, and never will accomplish such things. So they lie to you and themselves , only they be-leave their own stories. And when all else fails they start calling names. Lets see- 65 a athlete, runs 5 miles every other day, 3 hr racket ball match player, bar fighter, barrack fighter, street fighter, second degree black belt, and moms really like him. Sounds like the old guy sitting next to you in a bar that just wont stop talking about how good he is. It would have been so much more simple just to say HAY you all misinterpreted what i was talking about with the crane pick. O well, some people are a legend in their own minds.



There are those who talk **** because they can talk **** and there are those who talk **** because THEY CAN talk ****.

Besides, this whole thing gas been settled and one should know not to go to close to Vet's food bowl anyway.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just sittin here listening to floodwater gurgle up the sewerpipe. I'll go hoe the thing up if I have to.

Before the rain came I managed to run to the supply yard, toss 20 bucks worth of dry firewood in the pick-up to keep Peabody warm throughout the days of darkness. He didn't call for it and when I went up, he wasn't there but still have two crates worth and the stove was warm.

Chipped a tiny branch off another older client's house

Evacuated a client today.

Tomorrow going to see the Muppets with my daughter as it s 2 day hiatus from school for PTA.

And remember how I was fixing the rear hatch glass on my pick-up cap? Well the ****toon finally took the ten minutes and cut the ****ing thing today!


----------



## RDAA

Rained all week, picked up my first mini. It came without any attachments so since I couldn't make any money I figured I could save some and build a couple of buckets. I cheated and the grapple was a bolt on that I just welded on but still made both of the buckets and painted them up. I'm thinking of building a conversion plate so I can use my forks from my S-185. Maybe I could use my 66" bucket for stump chips too? I built a platform for the back of the mini. I added wheels to the back of it so it doesn't gouge on un-even places


----------



## no tree to big

i love useing my not so cool crane to pick things that are 10 feet too far away... had a guy new to cranes with me today prob not the best learning tree he only crapped himself once or twice but all in all he kicked ass in the tree n the midget of a crane pulled through and i kept all the outriggers on the ground which was a feat in itself. oh and we did the first i dont like pine cones removal of the year absolutly perfect 75 foot spruce oh well its mulch now


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Now its a Nick at Nite all night puke fest with my kid.


----------



## Toddppm

OLD OAK said:


> WOW, Old people get mad so Quickly. When some people get old they start to think they know everything, must be because they have been around so long. This could be just such a case. I find when people start telling you they have been there and done that and are so much better then you they are only building their selves up to what they wish they were, and never will accomplish such things. So they lie to you and themselves , only they be-leave their own stories. And when all else fails they start calling names. Lets see- 65 a athlete, runs 5 miles every other day, 3 hr racket ball match player, bar fighter, barrack fighter, street fighter, second degree black belt, and moms really like him. Sounds like the old guy sitting next to you in a bar that just wont stop talking about how good he is. It would have been so much more simple just to say HAY you all misinterpreted what i was talking about with the crane pick. O well, some people are a legend in their own minds.




You weren't reading when AA was around huh? Talking about talking the talk but can't back it up.....


----------



## ducaticorse

Found my next crane. So pumped!






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

ducaticorse said:


> Found my next crane. So pumped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Looks mint! Lol


----------



## treevet

OLD OAK said:


> WOW, Old people get mad so Quickly. When some people get old they start to think they know everything, must be because they have been around so long. This could be just such a case. I find when people start telling you they have been there and done that and are so much better then you they are only building their selves up to what they wish they were, and never will accomplish such things. So they lie to you and themselves , only they be-leave their own stories. And when all else fails they start calling names. Lets see- 65 a athlete, runs 5 miles every other day, 3 hr racket ball match player, bar fighter, barrack fighter, street fighter, second degree black belt, and moms really like him. Sounds like the old guy sitting next to you in a bar that just wont stop talking about how good he is. It would have been so much more simple just to say HAY you all misinterpreted what i was talking about with the crane pick. O well, some people are a legend in their own minds.



hey old dope, come on out here and you can become a legend in your own mind by sucking on my knob and taking a puddle of wet creamy all in your eyes and up your nose and dripping down into your puss. Pm me and lets get together (romantically).


----------



## treevet

chief116 said:


> Hi dave!
> 
> 
> Ive been here longer than most of these guys, I think of active posters, only 3 or 4 have more crane experiance. Oh yeH, im also a certfied arborist, hold a category 36 commercial pesticide license, but I get no respect because I didnt type lol
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



if the truth were to be known you prob started tree work when you joined here and were quiet as a garden slug because you had nothing to say, and now that you been in the biz for 5 years or so you are the chatty cathy of the regular's thread. Isn't all you do all day every day is play with a joy stick? Some hero


----------



## ducaticorse

deevo said:


> Looks mint! Lol


So mint! I saw it rolling yesterday, and followed it till I could get a picture. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

treevet said:


> if the truth were to be known you prob started tree work when you joined here and were quiet as a garden slug because you had nothing to say, and now that you been in the biz for 5 years or so you are the chatty cathy of the regular's thread. Isn't all you do all day every day is play with a joy stick? Some hero



Would you like references? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

no just scan a pay stub.

Have a great day everybody, got to go harvest some money.


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> So mint! I saw it rolling yesterday, and followed it till I could get a picture.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


think about it- that was state of the art at one time. we come a long way in a short time.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> think about it- that was state of the art at one time. we come a long way in a short time.



I appreciated the fact that it's still working. The old timer driving it has probably owned it for 40 years. It looks like it may be from the 60's but that's just a guess. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Found out a friend has stage 3 brain cancer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

KenJax Tree said:


> Found out a friend has stage 3 brain cancer
> 
> Time to pull out that bucket list. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Found out a friend has stage 3 brain cancer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear about that, man!! Hope it all works out for the best!!


----------



## treevet

Sorry to hear that Kenjax


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Demoing a 2005 morbark 2400xl chipper with the 140 hp cat engine tomorrow. Might be good by to my old reliable model 200 morbark. Sure put my heart into fixxing her up. It kinda hurts to think about getting rid of her.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demoing a 2005 morbark 2400xl chipper with the 140 hp cat engine tomorrow. Might be good by to my old reliable model 200 morbark. Sure put my heart into fixxing her up. It kinda hurts to think about getting rid of her.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Does your 200 have the 4bt cummins

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No. It has a 80 hp John deere

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Oh, that was supposed to be a joke?


I hope you did eat that, good food should not go to waste. All tho i still want one as a pet.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demoing a 2005 morbark 2400xl chipper with the 140 hp cat engine tomorrow. Might be good by to my old reliable model 200 morbark. Sure put my heart into fixxing her up. It kinda hurts to think about getting rid of her.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



On a tangent...anybody ever try or see a big Bobcat grapple/Garbage truck on brush removal? My residence town does and it is way faster than chipping. I am not going there...yet.

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4827151


----------



## OLD OAK

treevet said:


> hey old dope, come on out here and you can become a legend in your own mind by sucking on my knob and taking a puddle of wet creamy all in your eyes and up your nose and dripping down into your puss. Pm me and lets get together (romantically).


 Sorry i have not turned gay as of yet, Is that what happens when you are in lock down at the state pen? Or is it left over from your child hood and what your dad did to you? What ever it is you might want to keep it to your self, its mostly men on this board. When you going to paint that rear mount crane that strange orange color like the chevy with the 110 sitnger you sold. Was going to ask you a question about that 110 but after reading more of your posts i have realized i have nothing to learn from you.


----------



## treevet

not tryin to teach you anything oldjoke.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> On a tangent...anybody ever try or see a big Bobcat grapple/Garbage truck on brush removal? My residence town does and it is way faster than chipping. I am not going there...yet.
> 
> http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4827151



Yeah, up at that abandoned mental hospital, Pennhurst, the people that bought it used the paved spaces in between the dilapidated buildings as bays. They had muiciple contracts, had a mountain of pallets, made black dye, etc. The place was a hellhole, black death all around.

With bigger stronger trucks and equipment there are guys all over quitting tree work and strictly making mulch. You'll see decay in the market soon but now they are grinding by any and all means.

I had always though a trash truck would be good for general tree work though the trucks awhile ago where not these monsters today that will crush whatever is put into it and their capacity is like more than half. Even chipping into a smaller trash truck would be good. You can get a lot in them bastards.

Chipping is a pain, maybe newer material handlers can help. Having a trash truck can be viable.


----------



## treevet

you can get a ton of stuff in em and also the mulch places will take logs which you can put in or use the winch. Eliminates the need for a chipper which my town sold theirs and they move a lot of brush including the 08 hurricane here.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demoing a 2005 morbark 2400xl chipper with the 140 hp cat engine tomorrow. Might be good by to my old reliable model 200 morbark. Sure put my heart into fixxing her up. It kinda hurts to think about getting rid of her.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




Oh for Christ sake! Shoot the filthy whore already!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> you can get a ton of stuff in em and also the mulch places will take logs which you can put in or use the winch. Eliminates the need for a chipper which my town sold theirs and they move a lot of brush including the 08 hurricane here.




Yes, but this is all street pick ups made by township workers whose bosses deemed it was easier to pay dumping fees and truck registration than to have them run the chipper which will succumb to the volume.

Me? I try to stay away from hauling anything more than chips and 6foot logs in my 1ton. Living in the country I can stuff crap anywhere and sometimes it never leaves the property. I was blowing chips into the woods today, maybe stuff the logs in there too, maybe haul them to the dump.

I am taking down this 5 foot wide aspen, the neighbor wants it for firewood! OK. I asked if he was sure and even pressed him about it. Every once in while I have to pay to dump some logs, maybe once a year.


----------



## treevet

never....never talk a ho out of keeping "firewood". Even if they think it is oak...I just shut it up.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bought a husky 390 today and a 576 pretty nice for sure


----------



## KenJax Tree

390's are so much nicer to run than 660's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Sound mean and I haven't even really ran a tank yet


----------



## KenJax Tree

What version of the 576 did you get? Autotune or adjustable carb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Adjustable


----------



## no tree to big

i kicked an arborvitae hedge's ass today 60 yards of chips and biggest one was maybe 3" easy money plus same site had 15 small to medium ash floppers and 15 spruce removals 6 guys 8 hrs 10500 bucks since everyone is throwing numbers out these days


----------



## treevet

you got full blown eab?


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> 390's are so much nicer to run than 660's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Big wood, new full chisel (non safety chain) with just a hair touched off the rakers....660 best saw for bucking and dropping imo. My 880 and 090 for giant wood and stumps. 390 prob great for med. sized stuff.


----------



## treevet

From Chris Blake's fam album...


----------



## tree MDS

Oh boy, Chris, the ninja is coming for you. Lol.


----------



## treevet

eeeek


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

off to the grind...I love my job


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> off to the grind...I love my job View attachment 348148



Stay straight out there, vet!!


----------



## tree MDS

Time to grease up the bucket and spray the cables and chain. I use Jax penetrating chain and cable lube (seems like some good stuff). I was told the right way to do it is to degrease them and let them dry for a day or two. Pita, as I think I saw a chance for showers soon. My question is, does anybody actually do this (the degreasing and drying thing), or am I just being too anal and over thinking this?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Time to grease up the bucket and spray the cables and chain. I use Jax penetrating chain and cable lube (seems like some good stuff). I was told the right way to do it is to degrease them and let them dry for a day or two. Pita, as I think I saw a chance for showers soon. My question is, does anybody actually do this (the degreasing and drying thing), or am I just being too anal and over thinking this?


jax is good stuff its got tack and its a penetrant. fluid film is good for chains and cables also


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Time to grease up the bucket and spray the cables and chain. I use Jax penetrating chain and cable lube (seems like some good stuff). I was told the right way to do it is to degrease them and let them dry for a day or two. Pita, as I think I saw a chance for showers soon. My question is, does anybody actually do this (the degreasing and drying thing), or am I just being too anal and over thinking this?


How often do you do that?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> How often do you do that?



Not often enough. I should be ashamed really. I typically like to do it right once at the beginning of the year, then just a little touch up and regular greasing here and there.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> you got full blown eab?


yup eab is everywhere we have had it for like 10 years i think, my small neighborhood was the last place i knew of that didnt have it now we got it as of last fall. from end of january/ early feb to early april we did nothing but eab removals. up until a couple weeks ago our tub grinder didnt run since december we had atleast 200 cord worth of logs stacked up


----------



## no tree to big

stumping hedges sucks! 300 feet down 300 to go i couldnt take it anymore i had to switch to the spruce n ash got about 25 outa 30 of those done before i called it


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> stumping hedges sucks! 300 feet down 300 to go i couldnt take it anymore i had to switch to the spruce n ash got about 25 outa 30 of those done before i called it



Sounds absolutely horrible. Was this part of the $10,500, or extra?


----------



## ducaticorse

First day out with the crane. Chit eating grin the entire time, with occasional high amounts anxiety. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

You're going for it, man!! I'll give you that!! Cheers!!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> You're going it, man!! I'll give you that!! Cheers!!


Trying dude.. She needs paint and lettering. Thanks!












Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

It was great, the person that let us access their yard decided to have 10yds of loam dropped right where we were planning on setting up, and didn't bother to tell us. We had dunnage 4 blocks high on the left side at one point because the yard was so uneven. Instead of one set, we had 3.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> off to the grind...I love my job View attachment 348148


 

I have one of those. Kids get pretty intimidated too.


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> It was great, the person that let us access their yard decided to have 10yds of loam dropped right where we were planning on setting up, and didn't bother to tell us. We had dunnage 4 blocks high on the left side at one point because the yard was so uneven. Instead of one set, we had 3.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Glad to see the balsa wood held up for you!


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Glad to see the balsa wood help up for you!



Worked like a charm. You'll see tomorrow how much we had to block out the left. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> Bought a husky 390 today and a 576 pretty nice for sure


I have both of those saws. You will be happy with them. I love the 390. Lighter than 395 and lots of power.


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> I have both of those saws. You will be happy with them. I love the 390. Lighter than 395 and lots of power.


Never made any sense to me to make three saws with a difference of 5cc's a piece. I've had 395 saws and the weight reduction dropping 5cc's is not at all noticeable and you get a slight reduction in power. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> Worked like a charm. You'll see tomorrow how much we had to block out the left.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



How's the dropzone? Looks like you got further back than we did. Damn driveway crusher!


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> How's the dropzone? Looks like you got further back than we did. Damn driveway crusher!



Zone is good, right where your rig was set. I put that hooker all the way back in the garden to make my picks. Wicked awesome log truck rig punched a hole in the driveway, no pads, dumb ass. Cold patch tomorrow, oh well. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

Kiddo's fever is down under 100, so that's looking good for tomorrow. Can't wait to see the rig.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Kiddo's fever is down under 100, so that's looking good for tomorrow. Can't wait to see the rig.


Great news! 

Well, don't be expecting too much lol, I think she could ride in the back of one of those giant chip trucks you roll ;-) 

I sure had fun with her today though! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Trying dude.. She needs paint and lettering. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


is the load cell operational? good aide for pretensioning and knowing what you got for pick weights.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> is the load cell operational? good aide for pretensioning and knowing what you got for pick weights.



I has an LMI, but I need to read up on it. I couldn't get it to read. When I demod the crane the guy had it working properly, boom angle, radius, weight etc. We just took small picks and worked way in to our operating radius. Have another job with it today, Tuesday, and another Wednesday. Hoping to figure it out by then lol. Tell you what though, those radios I bought make all the difference in the world when you add in a crane. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> First day out with the crane. Chit eating grin the entire time, with occasional high amounts anxiety.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Word to the wise....you haven't improved your outrigger footprint sideways either with the 2 boards in one pict or with the rig sitting on just 2 of the 4 boards sideways sitting on the sidewalk. I have crushed a few and learned the hardway sometimes a 3/4 plywood under the boards helps. You are looking to get a footprint 3X the size of the outrigger (both ways). It is mainly on the edge of stuff that will crack.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Word to the wise....you haven't improved your outrigger footprint sideways either with the 2 boards in one pict or with the rig sitting on just 2 of the 4 boards sideways sitting on the sidewalk. I have crushed a few and learned the hardway sometimes a 3/4 plywood under the boards helps. You are looking to get a footprint 3X the size of the outrigger (both ways). It is mainly on the edge of stuff that will crack.



Thanks Vet! Learning, slowly but surely. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Now all I have to do is take the truck out to a huge parking lot and learn how to downshift. I couldn't get it for the life of me yesterday.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Trying dude.. She needs paint and lettering. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Hey, that dude has a fancy clip like Eddie!! I really gotta get with the times!! Lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Hey, that dude has a fancy clip like Eddie!! I really gotta get with the times!! Lol.



Lol, the swivel? He Loooooves it! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Demo that morbark 2400xl chipper yesterday


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demo that morbark 2400xl chipper yesterdayView attachment 348323
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I need a winch 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demo that morbark 2400xl chipper yesterdayView attachment 348323
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




better keep yer day job that modeling career not likely


----------



## tree MDS

I like the keys on the belt loop. A sure sign of great wealth and importance.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Demo that morbark 2400xl chipper yesterdayView attachment 348323
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


We'll tell us what you think of it ?? Good/bad if any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I like the keys on the belt loop. A sure sign of great wealth and importance.


Idk about all that but it's sure easier then putting all those keys in mu pocket. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Now all I have to do is take the truck out to a huge parking lot and learn how to downshift. I couldn't get it for the life of me yesterday....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You have to get the RPM's just right. With my loader when down shifting when its in neutral you have to rev it a little to get the RPM's up to get down shift. It takes a while to get the hang of it and every truck is different. Be careful if you try to up or down shift on hills.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tried out a new guy yesterday on a big ash removal. Bucket baby job. He was a foremen at Big Orange. Said he had lots of experience. I kept him on the ground as the son went home with a bad ear ache (infection,on meds now). Worked his but off, and kept moving, which is good. Asked him if he could run a porty and he answered with a yes in a "duh" attitude. We didnt have any targets and I had a plywood crash pad with brush on it to protect the yard. So I start going big and tie off a decent piece, tell him to let it run. I watch him as it lets go and he holds on and runs to the tree. OK, I stop, let him know not to do that "going to break a leg" explain it to him. Next piece goes fine. Good. Then another. I tell him to pull it tight and I get to cutting, I have it tied in a manor to close the gap the further I get in the wood, looking for it to move as I move thru the wood. Stick my little piece of bark in the back of the cut to keep it open. Get almost thru and the little bark falls out, the gap is opening not closing. I look at the rope and it is slack, piece rolls of towards me, which is where the weight would take it if it was not tied off. I am far enough away that it clears and all is fine....... but its not. I bucket down, tell him "you have to pull it tight in the wrap, the line should be rigid and hard, no slack" He responds "I thought you said let it run?" OK, he does not get the concept. Let it run means AFTER the cut is made, not before! I micro manage the rest of his moves like it is the first time for him. I tell him that the next piece I will leave more holding wood so that does not happen again. He says "yeah, I seen that" Really! We get it all down with no issues, and I am buzzin the log. I tell him to grab the 46 and help, I have to put a new chain on the 66 and I am watching him go from one side to the other of the log? Buzzin a little on each side as he works his way down. He gets it down, but it takes a minute. Then all we have left to do is to cut the stump and load up. I let him do it as I needed to move the trucks around. I watch to see how he does, waiting to see if I need to step in. He starts cutting and instead of leaving the power head in one spot, he moves it around the stump, takes him a long time, he uses sticks to keep the gap, which was good, but does not know how to cut a stump the right way, he is struggling and getting frustrated. He was taking care to not hurt the saw, so I let him roll and see if he can get it down without spiral cutting it. He got it done, and after he does, I go up and explain how to do it. He goes to make another cut and I stop him "I'll do it, its Friday, lets get cleaned up and get outa here, I'll do it Monday when I come back for the other trees" I think he knew, but I was not going to bust his balls to hard about it, he worked hard all day. Rough around the edges, but I think with a little tweaking, the kid could be pretty good. On the ground anyways. Ya can definitely tell a difference between those who came up in the private side to those who come up in the big shows. They know the basics, but no tricks. He jumped right in and worked real hard. Never took a break until I told him too, and had his gear with him, was ready to go up...... eager to do so. The guy that put us together showed up at the end and we are BSing at the front of the truck, I go back over the things the new guy needs to do with the porty and I can tell it bugged him, that I did it in front of the other guy. So I stopped as I didnt want him too feel belittled. I wasn't or wouldn't, as the other guy had to be tweaked when he came to me years ago. It would not have been taken that way by the other guy. But he doesn't know the history, so he had a legit reason to fell that way..... if he did. I will make him climb a tree at the house before he goes on a jobsite. Need to see what other little things need to be corrected. I told him I needed to see him go to the top of one of the big oaks, the first 40 are all hip thrust. That did not scare him off, and wanted to know when we could do it. Good sign. Hopefully it works out, I could really use a break. I look at trees when I bid them and say "easy money" Then I get in them and the body is screaming at me. My endurance is no where near what it was. Not a spring chicken anymore. Get home at the end of the day and fall into a coma. What I would give to have my body at age 20 and the knowledge I have now.


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> Now all I have to do is take the truck out to a huge parking lot and learn how to downshift. I couldn't get it for the life of me yesterday....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Float those gears boy! It'll save the clutch.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Float those gears boy! It'll save the clutch.



Hmmm.... just curious what "float those gears boy", means. Not familiar with that term?


----------



## gorman

To shift without using the clutch. If you don't force it, it saves clutch and is fine on the gearbox.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> To shift without using the clutch. If you don't force it, it saves clutch and is fine on the gearbox.



Lol. Figured that's what you meant. Guess I just felt like being a pita and making you answer.


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> Float those gears boy! It'll save the clutch.


8 speed road ranger. It's easier to shift no clutch, but the downshifting is killing me

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> 8 speed road ranger. It's easier to shift no clutch, but the downshifting is killing me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Never driven one of these fabled road rangers (always sounded like a pita), but my guess is you need to pump the brakes a little to bring tranny speed down, and then tap gas to bring engine rpms up, then she should slide in. Seems like you're really biting off a whole lot to chew here. I'm impressed!!


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, anybody know what kind of oil a gas Kubota pony takes, and how much? Can't remember. Also, oil capacity on a 366 (including filter)??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Hey, that dude has a fancy clip like Eddie!! I really gotta get with the times!! Lol.


It was stolen ! LOL I used it for one tree and it vanished !


----------



## treeclimber101

Was really cool though !


----------



## capetrees

ducaticorse said:


> 8 speed road ranger. It's easier to shift no clutch, but the downshifting is killing me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 
Drop it down to around 1200 rpm and then be able to rev it back up to around 2000. Watch your tach and keep the numbers in mind while you drive.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Hey, anybody know what kind of oil a gas Kubota pony takes, and how much? Can't remember. Also, oil capacity on a 366 (including filter)??












That was a decent site piece to bite off.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Depending on your pan . Mine is 3.4 quarts . And I use 5w30 synthetic now because mine has almost 4 K hours


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> That was a decent site piece to bite off....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


those short chunky pieces work better with two chokers opposed. less shock load on the crane than with a single when it kicks over.


----------



## dbl612

366 truck motor should take 8qts. with filter


----------



## treeclimber101

And throw and extra quart in for when your push rod blows a hole in your rocker ! Hate that truck but when it runs I love it !


----------



## treeclimber101

yup I've converted and I gotta say those 390s are legit as hell ! Sound throaty and when they are hard digging and buried they run like a beast


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> And throw and extra quart in for when your push rod blows a hole in your rocker ! Hate that truck but when it runs I love it !


you got 4000 hrs on that. equals definite win. the big blocks hate idling. is that carb or FI?


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> those short chunky pieces work better with two chokers opposed. less shock load on the crane than with a single when it kicks over.


We will use that method next time. Makes sense. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

No my pony motor not the 366 he also asked about oil cap and type for a pony for the bucket to move


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> No my pony motor not the 366 he also asked about oil cap and type for a pony for the bucket to move


OOPS, MISREAD. LONG DAY.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> We will use that method next time. Makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


A little trickier to lay down when choked like that but you can use the curb or a chunk of wood to get them started. A good op won't have a problem.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> A little trickier to lay down when choked like that but you can use the curb or a chunk of wood to get them started. A good op won't have a problem.


That pick was smooth, I have a video of it but I can only load pics through tap talk. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Sounds absolutely horrible. Was this part of the $10,500, or extra?


stumping was additional the job was for a big time landscaper for a new private school he has so much money in that job he said i want ypu to grind as deep and as wide as you can go ahead and just bill me! alright no problem buddy!


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> That pick was smooth, I have a video of it but I can only load pics through tap talk.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


its kind of a two-edged sword. with a smaller crane your limited to the length of large diameter pieces you can pick an stay in the load chart. but the larger picks are easier to rig and stabilize. you have to finesse them all.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> That was a decent site piece to bite off....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Mmm... I dunno, kinda looks a little twig like for all that jazz, to be honest. Also, what's with the brush all up and in the work zone? Seems kinda dangerous and sloppy to me.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Mmm... I dunno, kinda looks a little twig like for all that jazz, to be honest. Also, what's with the brush all up and in the work zone? Seems kinda dangerous and sloppy to me.



We put a climber in that tree and it was nonsense. Norway pine, the branches were like barbed swords and it was dense as a mothertrucker. We all are bleeding. We took the top off, backed in a bucket and skinned it up. That cut at the bottom was the only cut made on the ground. We were pretty damn safe all day. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

I did so much today that I should start a thread,,it was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> We put a climber in that tree and it was nonsense. Norway pine, the branches were like barbed swords and it was dense as a mothertrucker. We all are bleeding. We took the top off, backed in a bucket and skinned it up. That cut at the bottom was the only cut made on the ground. We were pretty damn safe all day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



They suck, but if you have a good hand saw and ability, you won't need a chainsaw for a good bit of it.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Aren't you bringing a crane to make sure nothing hits the ground around the tree .... Or am the retard here ?


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> We put a climber in that tree and it was nonsense. Norway pine, the branches were like barbed swords and it was dense as a mothertrucker. We all are bleeding. We took the top off, backed in a bucket and skinned it up. That cut at the bottom was the only cut made on the ground. We were pretty damn safe all day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Omg,, not the dreaded barbed swords spruce!!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Aren't you bringing a crane to make sure nothing hits the ground around the tree .... Or am the retard here ?



Yes, you are. But don't feel lonely, I'm right there with you.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's like buying a 20" chipper and brush loading everything


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It's like buying a 20" chipper and brush loading everything



Yes, but this was barbed Norway pine, Porks, get with the program!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Apparently cranes in Mass. Are just fashion statements


----------



## ducaticorse

You guys are diks. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I like to bring a 60 ft extension ladder that sets up on the headache rack of my bucket


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Apparently cranes in Mass. Are just fashion statements



That trunk pick was very fashionable indeed!! Lmao.. good thing the bucket cleared the way for a good shot!!


----------



## ducaticorse

Our only usable lz was about 3/4 the size of this piece. It was easier to skin it up and crane the logs up. You're just going to have to have a little faith... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

As Larry the cable says yur doin it wrung!


----------



## ducaticorse

Please. It was the first weekend out with it. Cut me some slack you koks. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Please. It was the first weekend out with it. Cut me some slack you koks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Lol. You gotta understand, underachieving degenerates like Eddie and myself thrive on just this sort of thing!! Its nothing personal, just in our nature. Very nice work, though!!! Cheers!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I can't afford a crane .... So I can swing internet service to make fun of someone who can ! Just messing with dooky!


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't afford a crane .... So I can swing internet service to make fun of someone who can ! Just messing with dooky!


everything is fair game on arboristsite wars. no one gets out alive. crane wars, blocking wars, two knot or three knot, bucket babes vs super climbers. its all here!


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao.. "Luke, the log truck,, we tried to pull her in, but she's just breaking up the bloody driveway"!!!

"Breaker, breaker, boys. Not the end of the world, I'll have to pick up some coal patch in the am, that's all"..


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Lmao.. "Luke, the log truck,, we tried to pull her in, but she's just breaking up the bloody driveway"!!!
> 
> "Breaker, breaker, boys. Not the end of the world, I'll have to pick up some coal patch in the am, that's all"..


Coal patch works the balls! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Dooky is it hard pulling into a steep driveway in 13 th gear ! Or do you shut er down and put er in first and start the grinding from the bottom ?


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Dooky is it hard pulling into a steep driveway in 13 th gear ! Or do you shut er down and put er in first and start the grinding from the bottom ?


I just boom out and winch myself in. Wicked pissah. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Whomever isn't on Facebook here needs to join and then ask moostafa eberly to join you into the Treetards page ! Then we can make fun of each on 2 outlets


----------



## no tree to big

ive pulled myself out of the mud with a snatch block when the crane sank, we were going through a field and i got swallowed the snatch works well for settin a sky line through the woods for pulling crap out. cable down to set chokers cable up to lift logs off the ground and pull with a pickup ive also just used the snatch to redirect a rope for pulling crap when u dont have room to skid with a truck


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Whomever isn't on Facebook here needs to join and then ask moostafa eberly to join you into the Treetards page ! Then we can make fun of each on 2 outlets


Just pmd him. This is awesome 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> yup I've converted and I gotta say those 390s are legit as hell ! Sound throaty and when they are hard digging and buried they run like a beast


Love our 390's. I told you its nicer to run than a 660.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Hey, anybody know what kind of oil a gas Kubota pony takes, and how much? Can't remember. Also, oil capacity on a 366 (including filter)??


I use a multi grade synthetic oil in the kubota. It should take 3qts of oil. 

The 366 should take around 8 qts of oil. Do you want filter numbers too?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

PH80


----------



## ducaticorse

Also, big shout out to Chief. That dude is legit. Took the time to drop down from the boom and show the groundies how to process. Got his hands dirty. Certainly NOT a primadonna crane op. Was a pleasure working with you sir. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

Went to pick up my tracked lift yesterday in Quebec ..... A little delay in shipping but I finally have it! Loads of work lined up in back yards and sketchy non climb able trees ! Numerous cool upgrades since I demo'd the same lift last fall. My youngest daughters in the second picture checking it out!


----------



## ducaticorse

Jealous.. And they threw in an icebox on the house! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> It was stolen ! LOL I used it for one tree and it vanished !


 Man I am sorry to hear that. Glad to see you bounch back!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

All this over a spruce tree that I would climb, another guy chip and we both would be at the Blackhorse by three?


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> All this over a spruce tree that I would climb, another guy chip and we both would be at the Blackhorse by three?


Not at all the point. We were set up in a yard across the street. This person asked for a price to do his tree and took it. This is all practice for me. I'll bring the thing out to a tree we can pull over without ever stepping foot into it. I own the machine. It doesn't cost me anything to bring it out besides labor and fuel. Practice practice practice good sir. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> All this over a spruce tree that I would climb, another guy chip and we both would be at the Blackhorse by three?


But since you took the time to comment, what's your plan for the 15k of trunk wood that is surrounded by a paved driveway and an 89 Iroc to the immediate rear that doesn't move? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> But since you took the time to comment, what's your plan for the 15k of trunk wood that is surrounded by a paved driveway and an 89 Iroc to the immediate rear that doesn't move?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I wouldn't worry about an 89 iroc for starters. Lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> I wouldn't worry about an 89 iroc for starters. Lol.


It was sick! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I wouldn't worry about an 89 iroc for starters. Lol.



Didn't Eddie used to have one of those? I know there was something about an iroc and him at some point. Regardless, that 89 wouldn't be the first hunk of crap the Deere winched out of its resting place kicking and screaming. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> All this over a spruce tree that I would climb, another guy chip and we both would be at the Blackhorse by three?



Yes, but where's the fun in that? This way ducati gets to bust out the whole Craigslist fleet!! lol


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but where's the fun in that? This way ducati gets to bust out the whole Craigslist fleet!! lol


Crane didn't come from cl, and my bucket came from luckydad!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Crane didn't come from cl, and my bucket came from luckydad!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Well, I got a chuckle out of saying it, anyway. I'm only busting your chops, man!


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Well, I got a chuckle out of saying it, anyway. I'm only busting your chops, man!


Everything else did though, so there's some truth to it;-) 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Was gonna do some more outside maintenance on the equipment today, but I dunno. Its miserable out there!! Fridgid ass wind whipping away... wtf, nice weather ever just gonna get here and stay already!!!?? Grr.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Was gonna do some more outside maintenance on the equipment today, but I dunno. Its miserable out there!! Fridgid ass wind whipping away... wtf, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weather ever just gonna get here and stay already!!!?? Grr.







I'm out doing a sumac. After a night of this. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

70 mustang grande rummy


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> 70 mustang grande rummy



I didn't remember any mustang. Lol. It came to me after I posted that, it was your old buddy WLL that I used to bust about his iroc.


----------



## arborjockey

World's largest bar and portable mill. Plus world's largest Harwood tree . Pics of tree didn't come out but I have the pics of the milled branches. Tree is 14' wide and around 20' tall before the trunk branches out. The branches were 6' by 100. 

It's a milling thing so that's where you can view the thread . 

If anyone has any idea on how to sell this thing don't hesitate. I'll cut you a fat piece of the pie. We don't want to slab before it's sold but nobody interested in a big wet log either...hhhhmmmm


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Was gonna do some more outside maintenance on the equipment today, but I dunno. Its miserable out there!! Fridgid ass wind whipping away... wtf, nice weather ever just gonna get here and stay already!!!?? Grr.



Changed the oil on a couple trucks. Wind was spraying Rotella everywhere.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I didn't remember any mustang. Lol. It came to me after I posted that, it was your old buddy WLL that I used to bust about his iroc.


Yea that ****ing homo


----------



## arborjockey




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> But since you took the time to comment, what's your plan for the 15k of trunk wood that is surrounded by a paved driveway and an 89 Iroc to the immediate rear that doesn't move?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



How the hell would I know ? I would be at the Blackhorse.

I was more commenting about when you said something about the climber having a tough time so you used the bucket. Maybe I read wrong. And I was a little appalled, like MDS was, with all the brush around while cutting the butt log. I suppose you took the top out pretty quick and was just so into grabbing logs with your crane there wasn't time to chip the stuff you dropped from the bucket.

So I imagine the bucket wasn't tall enough but still came in handy to cut the trunk and a few lower limbs?

Those little cranes are really cool. How long where you on the job? I am not asking that in a trollish sort of way


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> You guys are diks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Haha, sure are!

Are all these pictures of the one spruce?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> those short chunky pieces work better with two chokers opposed. less shock load on the crane than with a single when it kicks over.



Also the butt will kick into the face of the cutter when the choker is set on his side, the top will kick over his head when the choker is on his opposite side. Often the cutter will find that he can't finish a through cut when the choker is set on his side and if it does kick hard he is losing teeth.

Two slings are better than one, balance is key, take time to balance, pre-load the pick, ease off tension and then cut.

Using one sling , whether on climber's side or opposite, its good to make a deep cut into the presume pinch point then backcut an downward angled cut to meet the face cut. This leaves a perch and a backdrop for the climber to get behind, something to stop a butt from kicking out.


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Haha, sure are!
> 
> Are all these pictures of the one spruce?



No. We took out 5 Pines across the street the day before, that's how we got the spruce 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> How the hell would I know ? I would be at the Blackhorse.
> 
> I was more commenting about when you said something about the climber having a tough time so you used the bucket. Maybe I read wrong. And I was a little appalled, like MDS was, with all the brush around while cutting the butt log. I suppose you took the top out pretty quick and was just so into grabbing logs with your crane there wasn't time to chip the stuff you dropped from the bucket.
> 
> So I imagine the bucket wasn't tall enough but still came in handy to cut the trunk and a few lower limbs?
> 
> Those little cranes are really cool. How long where you on the job? I am not asking that in a trollish sort of way



That spruce start to finish clean up was about 3 hours. 

The brush that you see at the base was left there because of the access, or rather lack thereof. There was really no way to get at the brush from the street where our chipper was set without moving the crane, and there was no space on the inside for it. I have some farther out pictures of the work zone if you'd like to see them. 

The customer had a drone hovering taking pictures, it was kind of funny. All of a sudden there was this little machine buzzing around. We were all like Wtf is that thing. Then end of job he comes out with color 8x10 photos. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Also the butt will kick into the face of the cutter when the choker is set on his side, the top will kick over his head when the choker is on his opposite side.



Boom out, no problem.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Ground stumps all day, yesterday. Had a sweet older client bring us out some freshly baked muffins. We where like "awesome" still warm, smelled outrageously good. Banana nut. Took a bite, thought I was going to vomit instantly. Fcking disgusting,lol. As I am trying to swallow it down..... smile at her .... "They are great, thank you so much" Massive gulp of hot aas coffee, trying to burn the badness a way. Trying very hard not to hurt her feelings. We managed to woof them down and she was tickled. Man, not sure what was in them, but something went wrong........very wrong. She made us cookies before, and they where great, so I am sure this was a simple mistake with a ingredient. Maybe salt for sugar. Bout turned my face inside out. Wife said I should have told her. NO FREAKIN WAY!


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Ground stumps all day, yesterday. Had a sweet older client bring us out some freshly baked muffins. We where like "awesome" still warm, smelled outrageously good. Banana nut. Took a bite, thought I was going to vomit instantly. Fcking disgusting,lol. As I am trying to swallow it down..... smile at her .... "They are great, thank you so much" Massive gulp of hot aas coffee, trying to burn the badness away. Trying very hard not to hurt her feelings. We managed to woof them down and she was tickled. Man, not sure what was in them, but something went wrong........very wrong. She made us cookies before, and they where great, so I am sure this was a simple mistake with a ingredient. Maybe salt for sugar. Bout turned my face inside out. Wife said I should have told her. NO FREAKIN WAY!



This made me chuckle.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

last time I ate sompin that tasted terrible McDonald's egg mcmuffin, was sick for 3 days with heaves and screamin creamies. Oh, must be ok even tho it tastes "different"......naaaaht.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> last time I ate sompin that tasted terrible McDonald's egg mcmuffin, was sick for 3 days with heaves and screamin creamies. Oh, must be ok even tho it tastes "different"......naaaaht.



I don't even wanna ask what the "screaming creamies" are with you. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea if I were vet id fine a new name for that issue


----------



## KenJax Tree

My guess is when it gets in your eye it burns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I like smooth natural crotches !


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> last time I ate sompin that tasted terrible McDonald's egg mcmuffin, was sick for 3 days with heaves and screamin creamies. Oh, must be ok even tho it tastes "different"......naaaaht.


 

No heavy lifting


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> I like smooth natural crotches !


 
Natural smooth???

I'll give you a minute on that one.


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> Natural smooth???
> 
> I'll give you a minute on that one.


Ummmmmhmmmmm


----------



## luckydad

KenJax Tree said:


> My guess is when it gets in your eye it burns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn't even have to go there !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

capetrees said:


> Natural smooth???
> 
> I'll give you a minute on that one.


What kinda tree that is ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Pin oak !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Boom out, no problem.
> Jeff



That won't effect which way the butt will kick.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That won't effect which way the butt will kick.


sometimes you want the but to kick out away from something. so many variables here to say what choke to use every time.


----------



## Groundman One

Cleaned up two big gross balsams that fell. Bleah!


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> Pin oak !





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

We basically removed a poison Ivy forest today, feel sorry for the idiots who didn't believe that poison Ivy comes in vine form that climbs trees they felt cause I was touching it it was ok except Im not allergic to it oh well 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> We basically removed a poison Ivy forest today, feel sorry for the idiots who didn't believe that poison Ivy comes in vine form that climbs trees they felt cause I was touching it it was ok except Im not allergic to it oh well
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Micronized ivy vine dust from chain saws will fuk your world up. I was almost hospitalized by it when it got through a hole in my pants leg. All over my thighs, one of the most painful experiences I've ever had. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Micronized ivy vine dust from chain saws will fuk your world up. I was almost hospitalized by it when it got through a hole in my pants leg. All over my thighs, one of the most painful experiences I've ever had.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Lmao. You sure you're cut out for this tree thing, son??


----------



## ducaticorse

This was no joke. I was pouring scalding hot water on it because that pain was a better kind. It was terrible. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> We basically removed a poison Ivy forest today, feel sorry for the idiots who didn't believe that poison Ivy comes in vine form that climbs trees they felt cause I was touching it it was ok except Im not allergic to it oh well
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


 You are a lucky man not to be allergic to Poison Ivy. I have been to the ER for it a few times. My doctor gave me a proscription to keep in case i get it bad. Little pills that work very well, clears it up in a few days. I stay away from it as much as possible.


----------



## ducaticorse

OLD OAK said:


> You are a lucky man not to be allergic to Poison Ivy. I have been to the ER for it a few times. My doctor gave me a proscription to keep in case i get it bad. Little pills that work very well, clears it up in a few days. I stay away from it as much as possible.


The pills are called prednisone. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

no tree to big said:


> We basically removed a poison Ivy forest today, feel sorry for the idiots who didn't believe that poison Ivy comes in vine form that climbs trees they felt cause I was touching it it was ok except Im not allergic to it oh well
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



Old Bossman used to stick me on the poison ivy jobs because he knew I didn't get it. Entire crew came in covered in rashes, eyes swollen and miserable, not a spot on me. After questioning the rest of the crew to make sure I actually did work, I was on PI patrol.


----------



## tree MDS

I don't usually get it. Unless I spike my way up through it, snapping laterals off as I work my short line up.. in the summer wearing a tee shirt. Even then its not too bad. Used to get it worse when I was a tenderfoot. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Finally, cooler weather. Buried in work. It was a beautiful day. I went to pick up a new 660 and came home with it and a couple more T540xp's. 
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

How are those huskys? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Finally, cooler weather. Buried in work. It was a beautiful day. I went to pick up a new 660 and came home with it and a couple more T540xp's.
> Jeff
> 
> View attachment 348727
> View attachment 348728



Why,, is that all they allow your climbers to run there?


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> How are those huskys?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Two thumbs down.


----------



## ducaticorse

Really. Follows suit with the 338.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I think that saw just appeals to the fritter eating, mini cooper driving, tea sipping, crumpet eating kinda treeman. I just wanted a bad ass husky climbing saw (finally). I don't see that ever happening at this rate.


----------



## Zale

Did you buy one?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Did you buy one?



Yes. It was already in the shop too. Something about a fuel line vent or something. Came back the same lame saw, just it idles now. Then the throttle seems slow to return to idle/snap back now. Like its hanging up. I hate that saw, don't see it happening.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yes. It was already in the shop too. Something about a fuel line vent or something. Came back the same lame saw, just it idles now. Then the throttle seems slow to return to idle/snap back now. Like its hanging up. I hate that saw, don't see it happening.



The fuel line thing has been happening to all of those first run saws. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Been having a ***** of a time with the second 395 I bought last year too. Everything is junk now. I think its what they call modern times, or some ****.


----------



## Groundman One

ducaticorse said:


> Really. Follows suit with the 338.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



My climber has two 338s.

They're both in his shed. He climbs with a 200T now.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> The fuel line thing has been happening to all of those first run saws.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I remembered when you mentioned it. You had good information there, no doubt.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> sometimes you want the but to kick out away from something. so many variables here to say what choke to use every time.



Like a gutter?


Talking about picking trunk wood: Its quicker to use 1 strap and its fine until you mismatch a cut with to much tension, then one end is kicking over your head or at your face.
Using two straps makes the pick straight up and down, plumb.

Most of the time, whoever I am working with is good enough for me not to have to communicate with him to much. They can see what I am doing well enough and get the gist. No need for walkie talkies gizmos, idle chatter across the airwaves, its disturbing. I just know the signal for screwing the cable up and down, make a karate chop demonstration of the cut, guys better be ready. People who keep talking about how its gonna go annoy me, I couldn't function being distracted by a walkie talkie in my helmet.

When one person talks on those helmet phones does everybody hear it?


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Like a gutter?
> 
> 
> Talking about picking trunk wood: Its quicker to use 1 strap and its fine until you mismatch a cut with to much tension, then one end is kicking over your head or at your face.
> Using two straps makes the pick straight up and down, plumb.
> 
> Most of the time, whoever I am working with is good enough for me not to have to communicate with him to much. They can see what I am doing well enough and get the gist. No need for walkie talkies gizmos, idle chatter across the airwaves, its disturbing. I just know the signal for screwing the cable up and down, make a karate chop demonstration of the cut, guys better be ready. People who keep talking about how its gonna go annoy me, I couldn't function being distracted by a walkie talkie in my helmet.
> 
> When one person talks on those helmet phones does everybody hear it?



It depends on how you have them set up. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> This was no joke. I was pouring scalding hot water on it because that pain was a better kind. It was terrible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



See? I knew you were a numbnut. This idea of pouring creatively vile and volatile substances on one's self is a stereotype of that group of people - numbnut. Bleach, gas, stick yer **** in a hornets nest. Who knows what you people will think of next but it keeps us wondering, us not-numbnuts that is.

Hey, jess saying is what they say you know?


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> See? I knew you were a numbnut. This idea of pouring creatively vile and volatile substances on one's self is a stereotype of that group of people - numbnut. Bleach, gas, stick yer **** in a hornets nest. Who knows what you people will think of next but it keeps us wondering, us not-numbnuts that is.
> 
> Hey, jess saying is what they say you know?



There you go again.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Like a gutter?
> 
> 
> Talking about picking trunk wood: Its quicker to use 1 strap and its fine until you mismatch a cut with to much tension, then one end is kicking over your head or at your face.
> Using two straps makes the pick straight up and down, plumb.
> 
> Most of the time, whoever I am working with is good enough for me not to have to communicate with him to much. They can see what I am doing well enough and get the gist. No need for walkie talkies gizmos, idle chatter across the airwaves, its disturbing. I just know the signal for screwing the cable up and down, make a karate chop demonstration of the cut, guys better be ready. People who keep talking about how its gonna go annoy me, I couldn't function being distracted by a walkie talkie in my helmet.
> 
> When one person talks on those helmet phones does everybody hear it?


Yes


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> There you go again....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Its not me, its you! I didn't pour scalding water on my leg!

See, I have this picture of you sitting on a stool by your kitchen counter in nothing but bikini cut spandex briefs sucking vodka from the bottle, chasing each slug with a can of Red Bull, maybe its yer 10th round by now, working up a good beserker, the burn lets you know its working, and then you reach for that pot of scalding water...

Were there other people in the room when you did this?


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its not me, its you! I didn't pour scalding water on my leg!
> 
> See, I have this picture of you sitting on a stool by your kitchen counter in nothing but bikini cut spandex briefs sucking vodka from the bottle, chasing each slug with a can of Red Bull, maybe its yer 10th round by now, working up a good beserker, and then you reach for that pot of scalding water...
> 
> Were there other people in the room when you did this?


That's actually pretty ****** funny... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Like a gutter?
> 
> 
> Talking about picking trunk wood: Its quicker to use 1 strap and its fine until you mismatch a cut with to much tension, then one end is kicking over your head or at your face.
> Using two straps makes the pick straight up and down, plumb.
> 
> Most of the time, whoever I am working with is good enough for me not to have to communicate with him to much. They can see what I am doing well enough and get the gist. No need for walkie talkies gizmos, idle chatter across the airwaves, its disturbing. I just know the signal for screwing the cable up and down, make a karate chop demonstration of the cut, guys better be ready. People who keep talking about how its gonna go annoy me, I couldn't function being distracted by a walkie talkie in my helmet.
> 
> When one person talks on those helmet phones does everybody hear it?



Mmm. I'm no expert, but it sounds like you're doing it wrong. This whole thing about mismatched cuts, and your stupid looking head being in the way,, well, just seems like none of that was really necessary. But then again, what do I know.. what with my limited crane experience and all. Lol. Carry on, good doctor!!


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Like a gutter?
> 
> 
> Talking about picking trunk wood: Its quicker to use 1 strap and its fine until you mismatch a cut with to much tension, then one end is kicking over your head or at your face.
> Using two straps makes the pick straight up and down, plumb.
> couldn't function being distracted by a walkie talkie in my helmet.



you just don't mismatch a cut. half way in back cut on boom side, choke cinched on the side away from the turret. Finish cut match perfectly with the back cut on opposite side and presto, the pop top can effect. You can easily make the cut with no back cut this way also. 2 chokers confuses the whole cut sequence. Sometimes you gotta do it if you have to come straight up....but it can create pinches more time than not. Been on the forum with you for many a year and think your crane work is very limited soooo....you may just be reading the wrong stuff?

Get your head below the cut if you are up in the air at detachment so....no worries mate....if it kicks, flips or dances the jib...fk it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Mmm. I'm no expert, but it sounds like you're doing it wrong. This whole thing about mismatched cuts, and your stupid looking head being in the way,, well, just seems like none of that was really necessary. But then again, what do I know.. what with my limited crane experience and all. Lol. Carry on, good doctor!!



I meant if you mismatch a cut by mistake having only one strap can make a nasty pinch point that won't break. You can see how a log leans on strap in the pictures. Now think about which side you would want the pull from the crane to be on while you were cutting. You have to account for the kerf closeing and pinching the saw as the log goes into its lean while you cut it.

If you put one strap on the side that are cutting from you can usually make just a backcut all the way through and the thing will lift off. But if it lifts off with to much tension from the crane it will kick into yer face like a mofo and set the crane to rockin.

Putting it opposite from where you are cutting closes the cut and pinches the saw but not if you make a facecut 3/4 deep then a slanting downward backcut to meet the face cut. Better for limbs as the crane just loosely holds it while you cut it free, the butt goes away and down.

Using two straps alleviates the lean. Keeps everything plumb. But you can still use one, just watch out for a kick or two.

Just methods for control.

A note for Ducati : I would keep an eye for situations where being able to control a butt via a tag line and maybe even rigging would be the thing to do. You start doing crane work then you will get some shakes and swings so just be sure to wrap up the packages real nice when yer yanking that **** out on the hook. Don't even risk a bent gutter. You can do a lot with a tag line to help with crane work. I use them frequently. It will also speed up the crane because the operator doesn't have to put so much in himself to control it. A lot of times just a 25 foot piece of rope with a rescue eight is good.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> you just don't mismatch a cut. half way in back cut on boom side, choke cinched on the side away from the turret. Finish cut match perfectly with the back cut on opposite side and presto, the pop top can effect. You can easily make the cut with no back cut this way also. 2 chokers confuses the whole cut sequence. Sometimes you gotta do it if you have to come straight up....but it can create pinches more time than not. Been on the forum with you for many a year and think your crane work is very limited soooo....you may just be reading the wrong stuff?
> 
> Get your head below the cut if you are up in the air at detachment so....no worries mate....if it kicks, flips or dances the jib...fk it.



Yea what he said keep it simple us tree guys get confuzed easy 


I have a few more signals I have up, down, balance, , "stand up" like if I need to pull the piece up to get load vertical in single choker applications and the arms waving frantically noooooooooo your gonna pull me over signal.

I need to come up with one for get your teeth out of the way of the piece that's about to kick cause I did not put 3 chokers on this dumbass piece and Im to impatient to take it in two smaller pieces lol 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

cut at chest/shoulder height....when you have it detached scrunch down and get your mellon below the cut.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Anyway, all you dopes should know I would not get a sucky saw,, the T540xp is a great saw,, 
Jeff


----------



## TimberMcPherson

jefflovstrom said:


> Anyway, all you dopes should know I would not get a sucky saw,, the T540xp is a great saw,,
> Jeff



I thought you had a thing for the 355t's? How did they work out?

My red eye, after all these years shows its great 66 heritage http://i.imgur.com/LjMjLRU.jpg


----------



## treevet

Husky's come with a free one of those anti kickback thangs bolted to the tip and the "Homeowner's guide to tree removal"


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Yes. It was already in the shop too. Something about a fuel line vent or something. Came back the same lame saw, just it idles now. Then the throttle seems slow to return to idle/snap back now. Like its hanging up. I hate that saw, don't see it happening.


Because of this, I am so glad that I kept that brand new 200T. Wiped it off last night. Was getting dusty sitting on the shelf, just sitting there, all new and chit.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Because of this, I am so glad that I kept that brand new 200T. Wiped it off last night. Was getting dusty sitting on the shelf, just sitting there, all new and chit.


Lolzzzzzz 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Because of this, I am so glad that I kept that brand new 200T. Wiped it off last night. Was getting dusty sitting on the shelf, just sitting there, all new and chit.



I have an old one sitting on the bench I'm gonna have rebuilt pretty quick here. The other one I'm running now has already been rebuilt. Maybe when those are done I'll just sell everything and retire from this madness.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Husky's come with a free one of those anti kickback thangs bolted to the tip and the "Homeowner's guide to tree removal"



Let's not go getting all screaming creamie there, vet. Husky just can't make a topper to save their lives. The bigger saws are still bad ass.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had my aas handed to me yesterday by of all things, a crab apple. It was a giant of the specimen, but still a small tree at 40ft. Wish I would have seen the miles of fishing line strung thu it when I bid it. Would try and bomb some, it would go a couple feet and get caught in the spiderweb of pain. Thing had massive epi clusters everywhere, mixed with dead and live, so trying to cut the fishing line out before a cut was impossible. Had several targets of course,so I had to go really small. Had one open LZ, but that is where most of the line was, which makes sense...........right! What a fckin mess. Frustrated beyond all. Not going out today, going to the range to blow off some steam.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> I have an old one sitting on the bench I'm gonna have rebuilt pretty quick here. The other one I'm running now has already been rebuilt. Maybe when those are done I'll just sell everything and retire from this madness.


Out in Cali, they had a bunch sitting in the shop, all with minor issues, some with major. Took them to Jeffs guy in San Marcos and made 5 rebuilt ones. All new jugs and piston's. Cost about 500 with parts and labor, but considering the cost of a new 201 and the difference between them, it was well worth it. Ran like raped apes.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Had my aas handed to me yesterday by of all things, a crab apple. It was a giant of the specimen, but still a small tree at 40ft. Wish I would have seen the miles of fishing line strung thu it when I bid it. Would try and bomb some, it would go a couple feet and get caught in the spiderweb of pain. Thing had massive epi clusters everywhere, mixed with dead and live, so trying to cut the fishing line out before a cut was impossible. Had several targets of course,so I had to go really small. Had one open LZ, but that is where most of the line was, which makes sense...........right! What a fckin mess. Frustrated beyond all. Not going out today, going to the range to blow off some steam.


Dude your last few posts have been hilarious. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Thanks, I'll be here all week


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> screaming creamie = Husky .



lol


----------



## OLD OAK

Was just about done Killing small white pine today in a front yard, had the stump grinder sitting there waiting to finish it off when a guy stopped and asked if i would grind one in his yard about 5 min. down the road. So i do the stump no problem and he goes on telling me about how drunk the climber was when they removed the tree. And how scared he was that the climber would get hurt. Then he tells me the company name and i have no doubt that he was drunk and most likely most of the crew was also. He said the climber was drinking a beer in the truck when they showed up and he saw it. So i asked why he hired them, his answer was that they were so dam cheep. Now this goes to show that people can be blinded by price. This tree was about 15 feet from his home and would have done some serious damage if things would have went wrong. But all that matters is price.


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Thanks, I'll be here all week



threat or a promise lol


----------



## capetrees

OLD OAK said:


> Was just about done Killing small white pine today in a front yard, had the stump grinder sitting there waiting to finish it off when a guy stopped and asked if i would grind one in his yard about 5 min. down the road. So i do the stump no problem and he goes on telling me about how drunk the climber was when they removed the tree. And how scared he was that the climber would get hurt. Then he tells me the company name and i have no doubt that he was drunk and most likely most of the crew was also. He said the climber was drinking a beer in the truck when they showed up and he saw it. So i asked why he hired them, his answer was that they were so dam cheep. Now this goes to show that people can be blinded by price. This tree was about 15 feet from his home and would have done some serious damage if things would have went wrong. But all that matters is price.


 
On top of the house damage, what if the climber or his helpers hurt temselves on the job. probably no WC so it goes on the homeowner. Drinking on the job? Goodbye, get off the property.


----------



## sgreanbeans

capetrees said:


> On top of the house damage, what if the climber or his helpers hurt temselves on the job. probably no WC so it goes on the homeowner. Drinking on the job? Goodbye, get off the property.


First time I was in Cali, I worked for this tree service for about 3 weeks before I got on with Gothic. Jeff knows who I am talking bout. We I was quickly run up the ladder and found my self the ops/safety guy ..... 3rd in charge of a decent sized op. I show on a huge euc removal project, crane job. I get there and all the dudes are taking lunch and a siesta (nap) I noticed that they all would take turns going over to the bucket and get in the door for a second. So I walk up, look in and they have a bunch of 40's sitting in a open top cooler.This was the norm. I was going to fire them all, called boss, he knew. I quit.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went shootin, had fun, gotta go back to work, that sucks. Stupid lotto.


----------



## treevet

came out this morning at 8 am and found the passenger window smashed in with a 50 lb. planter and my ms 201 and ms 150 stolen. cops said 6 cars were broken into Fri. and more the week before. called my neighbor to see if they saw anything and find out they were robbed too. upper middle class neighborhood with neighbors lawyers, doctors, a judge, 2 commercial jet pilots, etc, 400k to 800k homes. insur. gave half of the saw money and picking up a new modded ms 150 in couple of hours from brad snelling, and gonna use one of my 4 ms 200's for a while til I decide if it is worth buying another one of those.


----------



## ducaticorse

Theft of another man's tools is up there with didling. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> came out this morning at 8 am and found the passenger window smashed in with a 50 lb. planter and my ms 201 and ms 150 stolen. cops said 6 cars were broken into Fri. and more the week before. called my neighbor to see if they saw anything and find out they were robbed too. upper middle class neighborhood with neighbors lawyers, doctors, a judge, 2 commercial jet pilots, etc, 400k to 800k homes. insur. gave half of the saw money and picking up a new modded ms 150 in couple of hours from brad snelling, and gonna use one of my 4 ms 200's for a while til I decide if it is worth buying another one of those. View attachment 349084
> View attachment 349085


Dude wtf sorry , you got hit I got and I know of 2 others that got hit all within the last 2 weeks this **** is crazy


----------



## KenJax Tree

In the last 2 weeks 6 people in my subdivision have had their rims and tires stolen off their cars and the cars were all left on blocks.

Not much worse than a fking thief


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Took down my first Red Dawn today


----------



## ducaticorse

Are you wearing asolos o your feet? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Passed my cdl road test this morning. BOUT DAMN TIME!


----------



## KenJax Tree

The road test is easy its remembering all the pre-trip inspection crap that sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Took down my first Red Dawn todayView attachment 349100
> View attachment 349101
> View attachment 349102
> View attachment 349103
> View attachment 349104
> View attachment 349105


 
Nice. I never have taken down a Red dawn but I have taken a couple of Dawn Redwoods.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Zale said:


> Nice. I never have taken down a Red dawn but I have taken a couple of Dawn Redwoods.


Same **** I'm dyslectic


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

ducaticorse said:


> Are you wearing asolos o your feet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


No Salewas but I usually do use Asolos


----------



## Toddppm

Got a couple pair of Asolos after somebody here mentioned them, one of them Canukians I think? Great boots. Tough as can be.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> Got a couple pair of Asolos after somebody here mentioned them, one of them Canukians I think? Great boots. Tough as can be.


I've had 2 pair of gtx boots. Love them 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> came out this morning at 8 am and found the passenger window smashed in with a 50 lb. planter and my ms 201 and ms 150 stolen. cops said 6 cars were broken into Fri. and more the week before. called my neighbor to see if they saw anything and find out they were robbed too. upper middle class neighborhood with neighbors lawyers, doctors, a judge, 2 commercial jet pilots, etc, 400k to 800k homes. insur. gave half of the saw money and picking up a new modded ms 150 in couple of hours from brad snelling, and gonna use one of my 4 ms 200's for a while til I decide if it is worth buying another one of those. View attachment 349084
> View attachment 349085


WOW, Damn Dave, how much have you lost over the years? This is why I patrol my property at night with my Red Rider, in my underwear at night! 
Really tho, I had been hit several times myself and it sucks. Why I put in the camera's. Putting in more, as not too long ago, someone tried getting in Dana's car. It was out front, away from the camera's. Not sure what they thought they would get, not chit in there? So now I am going to put them out there as well, I will have complete 360 with night vision. Nothing I hate more than a thief.


----------



## ducaticorse

All my trucks are unlocked and empty, every night. If my guys leave gear in the trucks, they know they are responsible for theft. I pay them extra to come to my house everyday to load and unload. No excuses. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> WOW, Damn Dave, how much have you lost over the years? This is why I patrol my property at night with my Red Rider, in my underwear at night!
> Really tho, I had been hit several times myself and it sucks. Why I put in the camera's. Putting in more, as not too long ago, someone tried getting in Dana's car. It was out front, away from the camera's. Not sure what they thought they would get, not chit in there? So now I am going to put them out there as well, I will have complete 360 with night vision. Nothing I hate more than a thief.



See as far as I see it, prevention is worth a pound of cure. Leave the trucks unlocked and empty. Thieves always try the handle first. As said above, nothing gets stored in the trucks except for hand tools, rakes and such. I have wranglers that have been tossed before. I put a loaded rat trap in the center console now. Came out once with the console open and the rat trap around the corner. So I guess it worked lol. Still don't leave anything worth stealing in there though 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Still relatively crime free over here in Mayberry. I lock my boxes at night, but don't pin them. Nobody messes with the MDS. Of course I've never burned anybody for money or anything like that, so I suppose that helps.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Still relatively crime free over here in Mayberry. I lock my boxes at night, but don't pin them. Nobody messes with the MDS. Of course I've never burned anybody for money or anything like that, so I suppose that helps.


Just straight crackheads man.

They steal anything. Once they learn What's inside the trucks and how easy it is to get it out, they'll be coming for your stuff.... 

I used to park my trucks in southie, one day I showed up and all my ****in plywood was gone, and the battery from my chipper. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

It's the dope fiends that are the worst. Heroin is (unfortunately) everywhere here now. Little 14 year old girls found high in school, etc. Sad state of affairs. I should really think about pinning my boxes at night, cuz it's probably coming. The problem is when you have a half load of chips and don't need to dump yet. Pita.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> It's the dope fiends that are the worst. Heroin is (unfortunately) everywhere here now. Little 14 year old girls found high in school, etc. Sad state of affairs. I should really think about pinning my boxes at night, cuz it's probably coming. The problem is when you have a half load of chips and don't need to dump yet. Pita.


When I say crackhead I mean the whole lot of them. Like I said man, the extra 5 min to pin can will eventually save you thousands in a cure. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> When I say crackhead I mean the whole lot of them. Like I said man, the extra 5 min to pin can will eventually save you thousands in a cure.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



You have me thinking. My fat ass would be hating life if I lost my wraptor and slingshot!! Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> You have me thinking. My fat ass would be hating life if I lost my wraptor and slingshot!! Lol


It only has to happen once to learn ya! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> came out this morning at 8 am and found the passenger window smashed in with a 50 lb. planter and my ms 201 and ms 150 stolen. cops said 6 cars were broken into Fri. and more the week before. called my neighbor to see if they saw anything and find out they were robbed too. upper middle class neighborhood with neighbors lawyers, doctors, a judge, 2 commercial jet pilots, etc, 400k to 800k homes. insur. gave half of the saw money and picking up a new modded ms 150 in couple of hours from brad snelling, and gonna use one of my 4 ms 200's for a while til I decide if it is worth buying another one of those. View attachment 349084
> View attachment 349085


jeez dave i thought you said you were moving to a better neighbo


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> jeez dave i thought you said you were moving to a better neighbo



They all be hatin' on the Ninja.


----------



## tree MDS

Kind of a crappy, rainy day out there. Only 48° at the moment too. Gonna spit shine my chipper, bring it in, crank up the heat and do a full service on it. That'll be the bucket and chipper done. Working my way down the list.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Maybe its all the kids who have had a Mama sodomized by the Vet coming back for revenge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe its all the kids who have had a Mama sodomized by the Vet coming back for revenge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mmm. Yeah, that's probably not the best karma. lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yeah, I don't know why you would lock yer car, then you'll have to fix the broken window too.

All of the sudden I was faced with having to remove 2 jap maples yesterday and couldn't find anybody to help me. Had a couple new people lined up but had to send them away. So on a whim I called NCtree and asked what he was up to, he said " nothing much at the time". Good!

Just two little jap maples, he clumbed them real good, at one point he even was going to use a lowering line. It took us two hours to run them through the chipper, load the 1/2 cord of firewood and blow all the dust into the ****ing street.

I am "sponsoring" this kid form Utah. He drove out here to work at Ricks for 300 a day on a sub-contract tip for the season. They put him up is roadside motel in Claymont Delaware. New Castle County. Its always on the news, don't park yer truck there.

So I hooked him up living with a client's 50 year old hippie daughter in a 200 year old springhouse on a 1500 acre farm. I am going to flatten his tires so he can't make it to Ricks.

He wants to make bank at Ricks for the season then ship back to Utah. But when he saw the potential around here compared to Utah he is liking it better around here.

I could keep him busy and he is interested but with me it doesn't pay as well right off the bat. I have been slowing down but its me, its not the work. I would need to invest a little more in my business to keep up with him and he would also need to invest his life into making the move.

Now if I am talking about this then you know its not a whim. I don't use the word 'potential' with out it meaning just that. I hate the word even, its a tough word, it means so much to casually toss around.

Anyway, I told everybody that I wasn't doing anymore climbing for them anymore. I was sad to do it. It was always interesting. I just don't have the time for it anymore and truthfull, I am too tired to be much good. The money, the 300? I surpassed that years ago and the way I climb and do things now is at my schedule.

My point to you all is that if you still need a guy like , well, I used to be, then let me know. The Kid from Utah can take my place when he is not helping me relive my glory.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe its all the kids who have had a Mama sodomized by the Vet coming back for revenge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lately I have been looking at the world like there are actually people's mamas that have been sodomized by the Vet. The scary part is that it could be anybody's mom, yer mom, my mom!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Lately I have been looking at the world like there are actually people's mamas that have been sodomized by the Vet. The scary part is that it could be anybody's mom, yer mom, my mom!



I know, Dr, but you can't drive yourself crazy thinking about these things. The vet does what he does (your mom, Jared's mom, NC's, etc.), you just have to think of and look for the positive things in life. There's too much darkness in life, one need not stare into the abyss.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> It's the dope fiends that are the worst. Heroin is (unfortunately) everywhere here now. Little 14 year old girls found high in school, etc. Sad state of affairs. I should really think about pinning my boxes at night, cuz it's probably coming. The problem is when you have a half load of chips and don't need to dump yet. Pita.


Yea rummy you keep the mindset that because you always paid everybody your ***** safe ! That's exactly what I believed until some douchebag just robbed me !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea rummy you keep the mindset that because you always paid everybody your ***** safe ! That's exactly what I believed until some douchebag just robbed me !



We still talking about the fancy clip, or worse?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> We still talking about the fancy clip, or worse?







bro were talking about 5/6k of stolen saws and gear .... They left me nothing I just spent 4400.00 on saws including 2 390s a 576 and a 338 ... So yea it's sketchy shady right now everywhere


----------



## arborjockey

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yeah, I don't know why you would lock yer car, then you'll have to fix the broken window too.
> 
> All of the sudden I was faced with having to remove 2 jap maples yesterday and couldn't find anybody to help me. Had a couple new people lined up but had to send them away. So on a whim I called NCtree and asked what he was up to, he said " nothing much at the time". Good!
> 
> Just two little jap maples, he clumbed them real good, at one point he even was going to use a lowering line. It took us two hours to run them through the chipper, load the 1/2 cord of firewood and blow all the dust into the ****ing street.
> 
> I am "sponsoring" this kid form Utah. He drove out here to work at Ricks for 300 a day on a sub-contract tip for the season. They put him up is roadside motel in Claymont Delaware. New Castle County. Its always on the news, don't park yer truck there.
> 
> So I hooked him up living with a client's 50 year old hippie daughter in a 200 year old springhouse on a 1500 acre farm. I am going to flatten his tires so he can't make it to Ricks.



what a boss. Can't even get mine to buy basic tools. 
What's this hippie girl look like?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> bro were talking about 5/6k of stolen saws and gear .... They left me nothing I just spent 4400.00 on saws including 2 390s a 576 and a 338 ... So yea it's sketchy shady right now everywhere



worse than me Eddie, sorry to hear that. yeah I am moving Tom but right now they are paving my road and putting in entrances to my new lot I bought, 1 acre of prime commercial property. Cams planned everywhere and prob one of those giant pitbulls, primo canerio or whatever. Friends got one and no one even looks in its direction.

But this was in my driveway, not my business prop. 3rd time in 12 years. Like I said, 6 other cars broken into couple of days ago and last week 10 more. Heroin would be my guess, and cop said the caught a Heroin addict a "number of times" but cases are still pending and she is walking the streets cause no room for non violent offenders. You think you are unlikely to get hit for whatever reason? You'll see.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treevet said:


> worse than me Eddie, sorry to hear that. yeah I am moving Tom but right now they are paving my road and putting in entrances to my new lot I bought, 1 acre of prime commercial property. Cams planned everywhere and prob one of those giant pitbulls, primo canerio or whatever. Friends got one and no one even looks in its direction.
> 
> But this was in my driveway, not my business prop. 3rd time in 12 years. Like I said, 6 other cars broken into couple of days ago and last week 10 more. Heroin would be my guess, and cop said the caught a Heroin addict a "number of times" but cases are still pending and she is walking the streets cause no room for non violent offenders. You think you are unlikely to get hit for whatever reason? You'll see.


Presser canary make great gaurs dogs


----------



## tree MDS

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Presser canary make great gaurs dogs View attachment 349282



Caucasian mountain dog.


----------



## dbl612

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Presser canary make great gaurs dogs View attachment 349282


god he looks hungry!


----------



## capetrees

I would LOVE to own a Pressa but that would mean a full commitment to the dog, no kids, no wife living on a secluded 500 acre ranch. Lots and lots of work to keep them under control.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

I've wanted one forever but having kids and a wife stopped me,well just the kids the dog could eat my ***** wife for all I care.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea he did .... How'd that turn out ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

TimberMcPherson said:


> I thought you had a thing for the 355t's? How did they work out?
> 
> My red eye, after all these years shows its great 66 heritage http://i.imgur.com/LjMjLRU.jpg



They are still hanging in there,, not bad.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

16 stitches. The dog is in quarantine now for 10 days,apparently it bit someone else last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dang!
Jeff


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch! I'm a dog lover but if one latched on to me,my blood would be its last meal believe that


----------



## jefflovstrom

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Same **** I'm dyslectic



Dyslectic's Untie!
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Dam that looks bad. Neighbors dog tried to bite my wife but she got away ( in our yard as he was running loose again ) about 10 years ago, As soon as she told me i went out side with my shotgun and called for him. As soon as he came in my yard i shot him dead. I hope you sew their ass off.


----------



## Pelorus

OLD OAK said:


> hope you sew their ass off.



Sounds horrific.


----------



## KenJax Tree

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Ouch! I'm a dog lover but if one latched on to me,my blood would be its last meal believe that



I didn't really have time to do anything it happened so fast i didn't see it coming it surprised me and blindsided me. I saw It jump off all 4 feet out of the corner of my eye and come at my face so i stuck my arm up and it latched on tugging on me trying to pull me off my feet to the ground and i just wanted to stay on my feet if i would've fell i might've been in serious trouble, luckily the HO where we were working saw it happen and hit it with a shovel and it took off and ran, the police picked it up on a different street. I would guess it weighted about 80-90lbs.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Wow thats a nasty rip on the arm, I was lucky when a staffy took to me looking at a job, he chose to go for my leg when I was wearing chainsaw pants. Hope it heals better than the dog heels!

Today we were finishing a large macrocarpa that was being a bit stubborn, been raining quite alot so its been very muddy. Skidder did its job well though!

http://i.imgur.com/S0kpezQ.jpg


----------



## ducaticorse

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a good one! I got bit by a pit last summer. I ducked her ass up though. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

KenJax Tree said:


> 16 stitches. The dog is in quarantine now for 10 days,apparently it bit someone else last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you live. That's an open closed 25k law suit here in MA. Not that I'm the suing type, but if he bit someone last week.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> Sounds horrific.


Hahahaha 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

I'm shocked that the neighbors haven't put the dog down yet. Mine? Would have gone down within the hour after the attack. Had a dog jump up on the couch and scratch by infant daughters face trying to push her aside. Dog walked with a limp for a week and never got up onthe couch again. Didn't go near my daughter all that much from then on either.
Biting dogs have no place in society unless they are clearly attack dogs.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> bro were talking about 5/6k of stolen saws and gear .... They left me nothing I just spent 4400.00 on saws including 2 390s a 576 and a 338 ... So yea it's sketchy shady right now everywhere



That's horrible, man!! Tell me those ****ers didn't get all those 200's you had!!??


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That's horrible, man!! Tell me those ****ers didn't get all those 200's you had!!??


Just one , I sold 2 to tree man 75 and I had 1 in the other shed that needs to be fixed the rubber grommet on the bottom to the handle tore off , the holy grail of saws that 200 that my FIL has , he still has thank god . So I bought what I needed to work but obviously I want more .. I am digging those 390s quite a smooth ripper for sure


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Just one , I sold 2 to tree man 75 and I had 1 in the other shed that needs to be fixed the rubber grommet on the bottom to the handle tore off , the holy grail of saws that 200 that my FIL has , he still has thank god . So I bought what I needed to work but obviously I want more .. I am digging those 390s quite a smooth ripper for sure


Wtf is the diff in performance between a 390 and 395??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



HOLY CHIT!! I would go after them for sure. Go in and have a soft tissue scan to make sure there is no long term damage to nerves, tendons, ligaments, etc. Just a little nick in a nerve can have long term affects that you cant feel now, with the inflammation. As said before, that dog had bit someone else, so it was negligence on the owners part, that it was out. You will get paid big mula for the fact that you climb. Not to mention the scars you will be left with. I love all animals. Dogs especially. But that is definitely a case for a killing or next time it will be a kid on a big wheel.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Wtf is the diff in performance between a 390 and 395??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Good question.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Wtf is the diff in performance between a 390 and 395??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That sir is a question I cannot answer these are my first round of large huskys ! I am excited and Iiking the **** out of them


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> That sir is a question I cannot answer these are my first round of large huskys ! I am excited and Iiking the **** out of them



See I've only ran 395. When they are sharp they are bad ass. Ton of torque. For the life of me I don't understand why they made one with 5 cc less. But there's a frikin 385 too. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That sir is a question I cannot answer these are my first round of large huskys ! I am excited and Iiking the **** out of them



I gotta take a look at my old 395. Last time we used it, looked like it was puking bar oil out of the muffler. Strange. Been too busy getting the bigger equipment up to snuff for the season, etc. Even if its shot, that saw had a good life. You get your money out of them.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> See I've only ran 395. When they are sharp they are bad ass. Ton of torque. For the life of me I don't understand why they made one with 5 cc less. But there's a frikin 385 too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


This be them






maybe there just the new version .



since my trailer has failed me I am loading ..... Daily all my gear into my container and locking the door with my outrigger


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> See I've only ran 395. When they are sharp they are bad ass. Ton of torque. For the life of me I don't understand why they made one with 5 cc less. But there's a frikin 385 too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I've got a 385. It's semi retired now. Was never as great as the legendary 288 I (foolishly) bought it to replace, but that saw has been around a long time. A little lighter than a 395, and still rips okay. I always ran a 24" on that one. A little weight difference can be a big deal if you gotta climb with it for any amount of time.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> This be them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe there just the new version .
> 
> 
> 
> since my trailer has failed me I am loading ..... Daily all my gear into my container and locking the door with my outrigger



life is so much more stressful after you get hit and it takes so much more of your time and energy for prevention. My total the last weeks with the trailer at 4300 and the saws and window at 1500 id $4800. It is a club nobody wants to join take my word for it. Never thought they would crash my window in my driveway.


----------



## treevet

Not sure what the situation is where you all live is but here the fundamental problem from my perspective and it covers over thirty years of observation locally...is Section 8 Housing moved to surburbia. Drugs are a byproduct of it. Huge luxury apartment complex and upper middle class houses and just about anything rentable has turned over so the owner gets guaranteed income at premium rates delivered on time monthly. The projects have moved here. Just last summer a well known owner of a pizza restaurant was gunned down in broad daylight with his wife and kids nearby and came out only to see him stagger into the front lawn and fall down dead while the thief walked off with a twenty or two. Lived section 8 nearby and new resident. Many similar stories since including the break ins and store windows crashed with large objects in grab and runs.

This is from a few minutes ago in that vicinity as it just began to rain and I am off til it stops. Garbage on corners and stores in next town over. It is appalling. They just throw it out the window and this NEVER happened a year or two ago.


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is just awful. Sorry for you. How does it look on the other side on the forearm where we get the most use? Are you incapacitated for a while? You should make some big bucks on that if any consolation if they had any insurance or assets.


----------



## treevet

ps ....want me to come out there and sodomize him for ya?


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> ps ....want me to come out there and sodomize him for ya?


vet is ready to simonize everybody. wax on-wax off!


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Not sure what the situation is where you all live is but here the fundamental problem from my perspective and it covers over thirty years of observation locally...is Section 8 Housing moved to surburbia. Drugs are a byproduct of it. Huge luxury apartment complex and upper middle class houses and just about anything rentable has turned over so the owner gets guaranteed income at premium rates delivered on time monthly. The projects have moved here. Just last summer a well known owner of a pizza restaurant was gunned down in broad daylight with his wife and kids nearby and came out only to see him stagger into the front lawn and fall down dead while the thief walked off with a twenty or two. Lived section 8 nearby and new resident. Many similar stories since including the break ins and store windows crashed with large objects in grab and runs.
> 
> This is from a few minutes ago in that vicinity as it just began to rain and I am off til it stops. Garbage on corners and stores in next town over. It is appalling. They just throw it out the window and this NEVER happened a year or two ago. View attachment 349413


Animals 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> ps ....want me to come out there and sodomize him for ya?



Lol.. wait, who, the dog or the owner?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. wait, who, the dog or the owner?



take your pick, I am only good for one at this age.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Anyway, all you dopes should know I would not get a sucky saw,, the T540xp is a great saw,,
> Jeff



You'd be the one to harp til there was a pallet of the finest.

I don't know why guys just don't have the 200's rebuilt. Maybe the reliability?

I bought one a year from 04 to 06. Its just me using them, I swap them in and out, usually have two on me, right now the one from 04 sounds like it needs a carb for 150, I say do it for that even after it landed on concrete many years ago. Cost me around 400 in used plastic, old style gas tank on her now.

There seems to be guys around here who would rebuild the engine for you for 300 bucks. In fact, one guy has an exchange program but I stick to my own original purchased new gear.

One reason I hated working for large companies was that I would keep breaking down into tears, full tantrum, begging for a decent enough chainsaw... FOR ****'S SAKE! PLEASE! So I gots my very own, don't go nowhere with out them.

I bought all my saws, Stihl, right around then. You know me, I go places, do some work. Never had any of them worked on except wearable items and one needed a carb.

I bought them knowing there were fanatics out there to rebuild them nicely, I'd pay just about anything for that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Damn, KenJax Damn! And ************!


----------



## Zale

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of dogs look what a Boxer did to me today. It was the neighbors dog of a job we did today i walked out from the back yard and into the front yard and the fker come out of nowhere and latched on to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry to see that. Hope you heal well with no complications. At a minimum the owners should cover your medical bills and destroy the dog. If they have money, go after them for lost wages, pain and suffering. Just realize, any decent lawyer you get will probably take a 30% cut of the settlement. Also, be patient, these things take time to settle when lawyers are involved. Good luck.


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> See I've only ran 395. When they are sharp they are bad ass. Ton of torque. For the life of me I don't understand why they made one with 5 cc less. But there's a frikin 385 too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



The 390 replaced the 385 which is not made any more. The 390 seems less bulky compared to 395. I have both and I love the 395 but I prefer the 390 hanging off my saddle rather than 395. Stihl makes a 650 and 660...... 6 cc difference. Why? Who knows.


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> The 390 replaced the 385 which is not made any more. The 390 seems less bulky compared to 395. I have both and I love the 395 but I prefer the 390 hanging off my saddle rather than 395. Stihl makes a 650 and 660...... 6 cc difference. Why? Who knows.


I would never want that hooker hanging off my saddle lol. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> I would never want that hooker hanging off my saddle lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Some times it's gotta happen.


----------



## ducaticorse

Oak Savanna said:


> Some times it's gotta happen.



I humped a 60 and a 240B in the Army. Got enough dragging iron around there lol. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> I would never want that hooker hanging off my saddle lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk







Get some shoulder straps on your saddle and the 390 ain't too bad. I only do it a few times a year myself. Great saw though. 24" on mine. 395 wears a 32" and 660 has the 36".


----------



## treevet

Zale said:


> Sorry to see that. Hope you heal well with no complications. At a minimum the owners should cover your medical bills and destroy the dog. If they have money, go after them for lost wages, pain and suffering. Just realize, any decent lawyer you get will probably take a 30% cut of the settlement. Also, be patient, these things take time to settle when lawyers are involved. Good luck.



When I first started in the biz I had a neighbor's 100 lb. shepherd charge me full bore. Quick thinking had me lock my legs together and lock my arms to my side and my hands locked to my body over my privies. He dove into my chest with nothing to grab and opened his mouth but couldn't get a bite. That has worked a few more times since then out jogging when charged, but prob. wouldn't try that on a pit or a grizzly, sort of the same animal.


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of nasty things that bite. Pulled a tick off my sac this am. Think I got it all. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Speaking of nasty things that bite. Pulled a tick off my sac this am. Think I got it all. Just thought I'd share.


U sure you didn't mistake it for your sac? You may want to headstone the ER. Sacs are important 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> U sure you didn't mistake it for your sac? You may want to headstone the ER. Sacs are important
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Used the crane lately Ducati ??


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> U sure you didn't mistake it for your sac? You may want to headstone the ER. Sacs are important
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Lol. I hear ya. The sac and its contents have gotten me this far!!


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Used the crane lately Ducati ??



Every day since last Friday Chris. Love it. If you get one you'll be bringing it out on everything whether the job requires it or not. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

We did this pine and spruce yesterday. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Every day since last Friday Chris. Love it. If you get one you'll be bringing it out on everything whether the job requires it or not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Have you been operating it ??


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Have you been operating it ??



Yes. Everyday except for one. I've been doing small pics well, well within chart.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Yes. Everyday except for one. I've been doing small pics well, well within chart..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Man that's great !! No more chunk wood anymore yea !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Got more pics ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Man that's great !! No more chunk wood anymore yea !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got a log truck that follows me around everywhere now for a hundo a load. Couldn't ask for a better set up all things considered. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Got more pics ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Got more pics ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








We did this whole back yard with it last two days. Took three sets but they were both light days 14 hours









total with set brake down and clean up with a crane inexperienced ground crew and crane operator. We are all learning fast though. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

If we used the jib, which I am not at all ready for yet, we could have done it in one set. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

But now a need a bigger chipper and chip dump. Its never gonna end. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> If we used the jib, which I am not at all ready for yet, we could have done it in one set.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


No jib, leave it at home and just move the truck !! It all looks really nice, proud for you man !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> If we used the jib, which I am not at all ready for yet, we could have done it in one set.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


remember jibs are for up not out. look at the chart.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> remember jibs are for up not out. look at the chart.



Roger. We were off by a c-hair on some of these and didn't want to lean them to. The first section of jib theoretically would have been safe, but I wasn't about to test it out. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just busy as all get out looking forward to driving my tractor across the lawns. Nice warmer weather but still haven't found a full time helper. I still have a couple guys who help me out from time to time but I think its time I got my very own illegal alien and just be done with it. I am going to need a straight up smart worker, much as myself, to bark orders at this year.


----------



## Blakesmaster

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just busy as all get out looking forward to driving my tractor across the lawns. Nice warmer weather but still haven't found a full time helper. I still have a couple guys who help me out from time to time but I think its time I got my very own illegal alien and just be done with it. I am going to need a straight up smart worker, much as myself, to bark orders at this year.


We just went through that process. Put a ad on craigslist and turned up quite a few gems in a matter of hours. Found one that wasn't gonna cost me an arm and leg on the insurance end and put him to work. He's not the best worker I've seen but he keeps showing up so I keep giving him brush to drag. Think that's how this whole being a boss thing is supposed to work.


----------



## capetrees

ducaticorse said:


> But now a need a bigger chipper and chip dump. Its never gonna end.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 
And perhaps another crew!!
Point is don't get rid of your "smaller" equipment. Those smaller jobs are what got you to where you are now. Times get tough or the rig goes down, the smaller stuff gets you through. I've seen too many guys grow grow grow and give up the smaller jobs and clients only to fail when times got tough.


----------



## tree MDS

I like the smaller jobs. Of course I really like the big ones. But its nice to go out with just one guy and the truck and chipper sometimes and have a low stress kinda day for say $800 or $900. Pays the bills and I don't have to kill myself. People seem a lot quicker to go for the lower numbers around here lately too. All part of survival in a highly competitive and saturated market.


----------



## treevet

Thur. for first time in a while no tiptoeing on a golf course esque yard. Nice hood but yard was hard and it had WEEDS on it!!! So Dingo pulled over 2 decent size infested ash (using my porty trick). Dingo dragged LEADERS to the road from big front yard, sometimes 3 and 4 HUGE branches and gm and I fed em to the beast. Dingo grabbed huge trunks of wood and right into the 12' dumptrailer, some had to be bottom cut to lay down. Dingo stx stumper zoomed in and in no time both stumps were done and I set up to leave grindings which you have to make sound desirable to the ho...

One real good gm and the swiss army knife of treeman's tools the dingo and don't have to bother with another c list torture episode.


----------



## tree MDS

Wait.. what's a c list torture episode? Sounds like something the ninja would be laying down!!


----------



## tree MDS

Giving my poor old tractor the royal treatment this weekend. Spent $700 at john Deere. Got the shiny new hood its been needing for years and doing a full service (less hydraulic system, as that's been done recently). That's the bucket, chipper and tractor all done. Feels nice to look at clean, shiny equipment that's all ready to rock with no worries. Just gotta get up a little more money before I send the chip truck off to the dealer for some love.


----------



## treevet

I still forget the name of the guy works for me now after half dozen of "candidates" from last fall to now. 2 Scotts (one now), 2 Kyles, 1 John, 1 Richard, and I think a couple others in there.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Giving my poor old tractor the royal treatment this weekend. Spent $700 at john Deere. Got the shiny new hood its been needing for years and doing a full service (less hydraulic system, as that's been done recently). .



expecting a nice crop of corn this year I take it


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I still forget the name of the guy works for me now after half dozen of "candidates" from last fall to now. 2 Scotts (one now), 2 Kyles, 1 John, 1 Richard, and I think a couple others in there.



I know the feeling. Gets to where you hear a new name and its like "good, don't think I've ever had a Jeff, this could be promising". Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> expecting a nice crop of corn this year I take it



Oh please. While you and that little tinker toy are doinking around, the Deere would be already back on the trailer. A true, proven tree veteran that machine is.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Roger. We were off by a c-hair on s
> ome of these and didn't want to lean them to. The first section of jib theoretically would have been safe, but I wasn't about to test it out.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I always try to consider this possibility...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I know the feeling. Gets to where you hear a new name and its like "good, don't think I've ever had a Jeff, this could be promising". Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

My one day off and I have so much to do. Gonna be a heat wave here this week.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

in heaven,.....no waaaay!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> in heaven,.....no waaaay!



Way!, Been moving into our new home and this is my last day here. Lot to do,,most is done, but always a lot to do.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Thur. for first time in a while no tiptoeing on a golf course esque yard. Nice hood but yard was hard and it had WEEDS on it!!! So Dingo pulled over 2 decent size infested ash (using my porty trick). Dingo dragged LEADERS to the road from big front yard, sometimes 3 and 4 HUGE branches and gm and I fed em to the beast. Dingo grabbed huge trunks of wood and right into the 12' dumptrailer, some had to be bottom cut to lay down. Dingo stx stumper zoomed in and in no time both stumps were done and I set up to leave grindings which you have to make sound desirable to the ho...
> 
> One real good gm and the swiss army knife of treeman's tools the dingo and don't have to bother with another c list torture episode.


What model dingo u have? There is a stumper attachment for sale local I'm interested, but don't think it will do a great job run off my tx425

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

525 tx narrow dooks. don't buy it, they suck (if dingo atchmt). if an attachment go for the 38 special aftermarket. been out on the duck much this year yet?


----------



## Affordabletree

well I rode the ball yesterday for the first time and after the first two cuts it became a lot of fun. I only got one of the two trees done due to the back yard filling up and some other issues. pick totals were 1300lbs, 2500lbs, 2800lbs, 4100lbs and the last one was 6300lbs. My crane guy said that it was the heaviest silver maple he has done before. I had fun and it took 3 hours to get the first tree down to just a 52"x10' butt log. Crane guy said I didn't do bad just that I need to get a little more comfortable in the tree. he said whole tree should have been 2 hours tops. Pics will follow when I get them from my customer.


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> What model dingo u have? There is a stumper attachment for sale local I'm interested, but don't think it will do a great job run off my tx425
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Vet, the duc was stolen two summers ago, and the insurance money bought us a Bobcat. I'm looking at this today for a new summer toy, but I'm on the fence because I want to paint all the trucks and chipper, especially the crane.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I'd worry about the equipment first, Gilligan, but that's just me. That crane must really be making you a mint in order to afford you your rock and roll lifestyle. Lol. Just an observation.


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


good setup in picture #3 where your outrigger (even though placed close to foundation) is in line with front wall of the house. the wall offsets the forces applied to the sidewall. in general its iffy to set up even a small crane closer than 5-6' of a residential foundation. sometimes they are poured so poorly and there isn't consistent compaction. the pressure applied by the outrigger can easily crack the foundation.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I'd worry about the equipment first, Gilligan, but that's just me. That crane must really be making you a mint in order to afford you your rock and roll lifestyle. Lol. Just an observation.



Buying a boat is cheap, keeping it running, that's a whole different story. This one belongs to the parents of a friend, it's in good shape, and is cheap (relatively). I'm not sold on it. And my CJ is coming back from the shop in a week or so that will keep me occupied too. I live right on a short river that dumps to the Atlantic and there are slips available right out my front door so it's pretty tempting. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> good setup in picture #3 where your outrigger (even though placed close to foundation) is in line with front wall of the house. the wall offsets the forces applied to the sidewall. in general its iffy to set up even a small crane closer than 5-6' of a residential foundation. sometimes they are poured so poorly and there isn't consistent compaction. the pressure applied by the outrigger can easily crack the foundation.


Good information, thank you. You probably wouldn't have liked the set on the other side too much though knowing this now. Will keep the foundation bit in mind moving forward. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> Thur. for first time in a while no tiptoeing on a golf course esque yard. Nice hood but yard was hard and it had WEEDS on it!!! So Dingo pulled over 2 decent size infested ash (using my porty trick). Dingo dragged LEADERS to the road from big front yard, sometimes 3 and 4 HUGE branches and gm and I fed em to the beast. Dingo grabbed huge trunks of wood and right into the 12' dumptrailer, some had to be bottom cut to lay down. Dingo stx stumper zoomed in and in no time both stumps were done and I set up to leave grindings which you have to make sound desirable to the ho...
> 
> One real good gm and the swiss army knife of treeman's tools the dingo and don't have to bother with another c list torture episode.



Yes, I was able to do a lot with my old Dingo but never used the hydraulics. It was nice to work with but it killed my hands. Yeah, I was having a problem, mainly in my thumbs.

The tractor is not as quick and agile but more comfortable and will have to get used to it.


----------



## no tree to big

Affordabletree said:


> well I rode the ball yesterday for the first time and after the first two cuts it became a lot of fun. I only got one of the two trees done due to the back yard filling up and some other issues. pick totals were 1300lbs, 2500lbs, 2800lbs, 4100lbs and the last one was 6300lbs. My crane guy said that it was the heaviest silver maple he has done before. I had fun and it took 3 hours to get the first tree down to just a 52"x10' butt log. Crane guy said I didn't do bad just that I need to get a little more comfortable in the tree. he said whole tree should have been 2 hours tops. Pics will follow when I get them from my customer.



Doesn't sound like that big of a tree I did a silver last week was 52"dbh we came out with a full chip truck and a grapple load n a half of logs so 20 yards of chips is what 8-10k? And idk weight on the logs exactly but call it 15k on one load and 25k on the other? 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Affordabletree

No tree I understand that it doesn't sound that big and in all reality it wasn't but for a first time on the ball and the heaviest pick being hollow where I had to cut it is was a little nerve racking considering I have been climbing for 9 months. Like real climbing


----------



## no tree to big

Affordabletree said:


> No tree I understand that it doesn't sound that big and in all reality it wasn't but for a first time on the ball and the heaviest pick being hollow where I had to cut it is was a little nerve racking considering I have been climbing for 9 months. Like real climbing


Mostly I was referring to ur crane OP saying that was the heaviest silver he's done

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Affordabletree

I see. And I can't truley speak for him but I am thinking it is due to the fact that the tree had been topped back when and I had 8 yards of chips out of the whole thing


----------



## no tree to big

Affordabletree said:


> I see. And I can't truley speak for him but I am thinking it is due to the fact that the tree had been topped back when and I had 8 yards of chips out of the whole thing



Ahh gotcha we had one a couple years ago that was storm pruned was 3 stem split 8' off the ground 75' to the breaks and smallest wood was 8" that woulda been one tall mofo think we had 5 yards of suckers to chip I like those trees 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yes, I was able to do a lot with my old Dingo but never used the hydraulics. It was nice to work with but it killed my hands. Yeah, I was having a problem, mainly in my thumbs.
> 
> The tractor is not as quick and agile but more comfortable and will have to get used to it.



did a 60 plus bbb mag planting 2 years ago with my auger and 36" bit, which digs a perfect 25 gal container hole. at 6 hun per tree it was over a $36,000.00 job with mass profit on a nice buy on the stock. Also have the hyd ball squeezer (ouch) to move the plants into their holes. plan to dig the holes for the fence on my new property when they ever get done with my access road with a 9" bit.


----------



## Affordabletree

no tree to big said:


> Ahh gotcha we had one a couple years ago that was storm pruned was 3 stem split 8' off the ground 75' to the breaks and smallest wood was 8" that woulda been one tall mofo think we had 5 yards of suckers to chip I like those trees
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


It was really nice because all the wood stayed on site where the crane dropped it.


----------



## no tree to big

Glad we gots a lil crane never woulda made the turn at the end of this driveway with anything bigger 

56" dbh cottonwood 48"@40 feet lost one lead onto neighbors garage 




Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

You lost the lead or thats why it's coming down?


----------



## ducaticorse

capetrees said:


> You lost the lead or thats why it's coming down?


That's what I was gonna say, but I figured you'd have to be a consummate eff up to loose a limb in that manner on a crane job, so I gave the benefit. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Lol it fell off the tree that's why its coming down 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I am have pole pruning and handsaw working for 2 weeks , I'm so bored that tomorrow I may slit my throat , did however just grab these new earphones and the chipper noise has now been reduced to the sound of a bass drum


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Lol it fell off the tree that's why its coming down
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



Lol. I got it (did have to look twice though). I read tree speak fairly well. Looks nice!!


----------



## tree MDS

Those stupid ass giant ear muffs killed my neck, had a pair of those. Hated.


----------



## no tree to big

Boss called n said storm is coming fold up head in we fold up I check phone nothing around wtf!! So we need to finish tomorrow  that Buckthorn that is tagged in orange is 16" fyi
I'll grab a stump shot tomorrow for sure 
Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Boss called n said storm is coming fold up head in we fold up I check phone nothing around wtf!! So we need to finish tomorrow  that Buckthorn that is tagged in orange is 16" fyi
> I'll grab a stump shot tomorrow for sure
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



Not familiar with Buckthorn, but for some reason I feel as though I can relate. Sounds like it could be a real pita!! lol


----------



## gorman

I hate cops and love trees.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Those stupid ass giant ear muffs killed my neck, had a pair of those. Hated.


Ummm dude your vagina is showing , I don't have a neck that could be broken with a stuff wind !


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Not familiar with Buckthorn, but for some reason I feel as though I can relate. Sounds like it could be a real pita!! lol



Buckthorn is supposed to be like underbrush **** not a tree but around this house everything is big! Its the biggest tangle of thorny **** u can imagine besides Hawthorne 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummm dude your vagina is showing , I don't have a neck that could be broken with a stuff wind !



Whatever, Porks, those things suck. Too damn heavy. Just my opinion.


----------



## treeclimber101

I saved the others , I don't care about a sore neck I will be able to hear the Mrs. All the way until one of us dies .... And that's all that matters !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I saved the others , I don't care about a sore neck I will be able to hear the Mrs. All the way until one of us dies .... And that's all that matters !



Aww!! How sweet!! Such a good boy, Eddie!!


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> Glad we gots a lil crane never woulda made the turn at the end of this driveway with anything bigger
> 
> 56" dbh cottonwood 48"@40 feet lost one lead onto neighbors garage
> 
> View attachment 349905
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


What size crane, and how much stick ? Looks like the jib in on it. Bet the neighbor was none to happy with your customer about his garage.


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> What size crane, and how much stick ? Looks like the jib in on it. Bet the neighbor was none to happy with your customer about his garage.



Its a 15 ton 73'tip hight 63 main + 24' jib on it I talked to the neighbor briefly didn't seem to concerned, insurance will cover it plus its a big money neighborhood just glanced the garage had 100 year old clay tile roof on it that got tore up good piece some how kicked back and destroyed the header over the garage door but all the brickwork looked untouched 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I am have pole pruning and handsaw working for 2 weeks , I'm so bored that tomorrow I may slit my throat , did however just grab these new earphones and the chipper noise has now been reduced to the sound of a bass drum


same muffs I mounted my comm units in. They are a little big but really cut the noise.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Blew a radiator hose in the IH yesterday climbing this mountain on the way to the third job. Got pretty hot before I smelled the antifreeze. She cooled quick on the downhill. Had a friend run over to the dealer and put a couple gallons on my tab. Managed to get the job done and truck back safety. Picked up the hose, a couple clamps and some more antifreeze. Gonna fix that and then go do a half day climbing job (nice wraptor application). Always something to keep it lively.


----------



## tree MDS

You know that feeling, when something breaks down, and the helper starts crowding around it, getting in your way while you're trying to figure it out and making stupid suggestions? I ****ing hate that!! Makes me wanna rip their head off and toss them in the bushes. I just take deep breaths and press on these days. Lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> You know that feeling, when something breaks down, and the helper starts crowding around it, getting in your way while you're trying to figure it out and making stupid suggestions? I ****ing hate that!! Makes me wanna rip their head off and toss them in the bushes. I just take deep breaths and press on these days. Lol.


Ha Hahahahahahhahahahahahah 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> You know that feeling, when something breaks down, and the helper starts crowding around it, getting in your way while you're trying to figure it out and making stupid suggestions? I ****ing hate that!! Makes me wanna rip their head off and toss them in the bushes. I just take deep breaths and press on these days. Lol.


 
Did they mention it may have been the "external radiator module" or perhaps you should change your thermostat every year like they do? When's the last time you ran a scan of your motor? Maybe you were overworking the motor because they had a buddy that had the same problem. And don't forget to grease your radiator bearings to avoid this next time.

My helpers drive me nuts with this kind of crap. They talk automotive BS all day and drive away with a complete wreck after work.


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> Boss called n said storm is coming fold up head in we fold up I check phone nothing around wtf!! So we need to finish tomorrow  that Buckthorn that is tagged in orange is 16" fyi
> I'll grab a stump shot tomorrow for sure
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



never seen a buckthorn over 12 feet tall. you sure?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Watched a landscraper try and pull over a tree with a truck and dump trailer. They just tried to pull it, no cut, big tree..............awesome.


----------



## treevet

they don't need no stinkin saw


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> never seen a buckthorn over 12 feet tall. you sure?



No doubt it was Buckthorn its been trimmed over the years and actually turned into a pretty nice specimen but the cottonwood smashed the back side of it 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

First day back at work, took along weekend.











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oak Savanna

Had a wild storm roll in last night. Heavy rain and lightning. Was just about to head out to a residential job when the municipality called and said they had a bit of an emergency. This white pine was right on the corner of a busy highway and another busy main road. It got hit by lightning and there were pieces all over the road and highway. View attachment 350125
View attachment 350125


----------



## Oak Savanna

Since we didn't get enough sap on us with the pine, we went for this spruce after.


----------



## tree MDS

chief116 said:


> First day back at work, took along weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Looks good, man!! I would just keep an eye opened that you don't come down with the dreaded "secretary's ass" or anything! Just saying. Nice pics!!


----------



## arborjockey

Siberian cut on Discovery. 

Remember when there were some guys trolling through here looking for guys to go to Siberia. It was a company named RAW tv out of England. I was contacted a bunch of times and did multiple Skype interviews with the producers. I ended up bowing out after looking deeper into the situation. North Korea is doing crazy stuff there. Watch VICE on YouTube 
"North Korean labor camps".
The Russians have been in trouble for logging the area. The forest is not sustainable. Trees are extremely old and not renewable. IKEA has been in trouble for accepting the wood.
With the problems were having now with Russia I'm glad I didn't say ok.


----------



## Peter.s

took a Oak down with 3 squirrels living in it - the first I met took a leap of faith off a falling branch and fell 50 ft bounced and ran off - the other two were on a leader that got roped out - 1 jumped to the trunk and ran off the other rode it to the ground and ran strait into the deck of the house where the homeowners were sitting watching us work 

the first one was the funniest thing ever


----------



## pdqdl

I used to think of squirrels as just tree rats, but I raised two litters from infants in the last couple of years. They are really affectionate, playful pets. I even had them house-trained. 

I also turned them loose outdoors. This last winter was rather cold; they don't seem to have survived outside, despite the fact that we kept food out for them all the time. The call of the wild was too great for them to come in out of the cold.

Even though I no longer despise them, the squirrels are still funny to watch.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my new chipper yesterday. morbark 18rx with the 140 hp jd. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my new chipper yesterday. morbark 18rx with the 140 hp jd. View attachment 350232
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Sweet! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Amor

nice lookin chipper looks really buissy


----------



## tree MDS

Some more climbing today, a little tomorrow too. I gotta say, I've probably done more climbing already this year than I did all last year. Feels good. I'm actually starting to feel like my old self again.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my new chipper yesterday. morbark 18rx with the 140 hp jd. View attachment 350232
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Looks like a nicely optioned out chipper!! Is that under 10k?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's 10,012 lbs with the rear jacks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's 10,012 lbs with the rear jacks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Is your bucket under weight? 

I have enough troubles finding one cdl driver, the thought of needing two cdl's makes me cringe. I realize you have yours, but still, finding good help is hard enough, throw in the cdl requirement, and it can really be a pita.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No my bucket is a cdl truck but my chip truck is under cdl. The kid I hired is working on getting his cdl permit cause I told him i would give him a $1 more a hour if he gets it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> No my bucket is a cdl truck but my chip truck is under cdl. The kid I hired is working on getting his cdl permit cause I told him i would give him a $1 more a hour if he gets it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



But you need a cdl if the trailer is over 10k, right?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Technical but I am not gonna stress over 12 lbs. In pa chippers are considered agricultural so nobody really says anything. No licence plate required. No inspections
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Technical but I am not gonna stress over 12 lbs. In pa chippers are considered agricultural so nobody really says anything. No licence plate required. No inspections
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Sounds good to me. She really is a nice looking machine, man, congrats!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thanks. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

in ct. the dot cops have the scales built into their holsters along with their citation book. ct. treats business like an unlimited revenue stream.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> in ct. the dot cops have the scales built into their holsters along with their citation book. ct. treats business like an unlimited revenue stream.


I've heard the horror stories 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

arborjockey said:


> Siberian cut on Discovery.
> 
> Remember when there were some guys trolling through here looking for guys to go to Siberia. It was a company named RAW tv out of England. I was contacted a bunch of times and did multiple Skype interviews with the producers. I ended up bowing out after looking deeper into the situation. North Korea is doing crazy stuff there. Watch VICE on YouTube
> "North Korean labor camps".
> The Russians have been in trouble for logging the area. The forest is not sustainable. Trees are extremely old and not renewable. IKEA has been in trouble for accepting the wood.
> With the problems were having now with Russia I'm glad I didn't say ok.


LOL, I remember you talking to them, then I seen the preview last night and thought of you, was wondering what happened with that.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Had a couple small removals yesterday, the neighbor dude kept a watchful eye ALL DAY to make sure we did not set one foot onto his property. So I made sure to get REAL close every chance I could get and watch him freak out. Old buzzard that had nothing better to do. What a butt nugget.


----------



## treevet

I had one of those couple of weeks ago. Our HO was very intimidated by him. He lightened up when he saw how precise we were with everything we did but we had to take all brush completely around the opposite whole length of the house to the driveway. Arrrgh.


----------



## chief116

Hazard tree day today. Twisted up silver maple, 100 feet away, 3 phase between me and the drop zone.


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeclimber101

I have worn out 4 fanno saw blades for the pole in the last 2 weeks ! But today I fired up the climbing saw and did a real whopper of a removal



I feel like such a ***** but my shoulders are ripped from the pole pruner lol


----------



## UP Equip

deevo said:


> They are in Quebec north of Montreal but are trying to get a dealer network going through Canada, I am trying to hook them up with some big companies in Ontario.


Well done deevo!!!


----------



## gorman

chief116 said:


> Hazard tree day today. Twisted up silver maple, 100 feet away, 3 phase between me and the drop zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


any more pics from this removal?


----------



## chief116

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

damn, no tree risk assessment needed there!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

chief116 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2



Why don't you just put the logs in the street then?


----------



## Toddppm

Was thinking about KenJax today.

Was looking at some trees in a backyard for this girl that just bought a house, couple take downs and trims. See a scraped up hole about 8 ft. up this Ash, hhmmm, ask her is she knows what happened there? Yeah, the squirrles drive her 80lb pit bull crazy and he jumps up there and bites the bark off! WTF? Bought a remote zap collar to keep him from doing it. 

Start writing the estimate tell her I'll knock on the door when done. Couple minutes later hear her yell and dogs barking, this ****ing pos pit is running at me! Tried to get the back of my legs and started circling me. I always write estimates on a metal notebook and am about to crack this ****er in the head with it. She's yelling at him doing no good and says just walk out of the yard, yeah I would if he wasn't ****ing trying to bite me and circling around me. Thought I was going to have to try and kill that ****er but finally got out the gate.

****ing pos dog and people who think it's cool to have dogs like that should both be put down.


----------



## chief116

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Why don't you just put the logs in the street then?



That's a good idea, i'll try that next time?


----------



## treevet

rain day here today. was going out yesterday morn to do eab injections and got a call with a tree down right in my town. Started at 10 am finished at 4 and collected $2400. Today took in the Dingo for some TLC and tomorrow my buddy from Vermeer comes out from Washington CH to do mass stuff to my BC2000 to make it purr while we go make thousands putting Mauget injections in ash. Money just falling outta my pockets and dribbling on the floor and following me like a cloud wherever I go.....but then there's winter in about 6 more months :-(


----------



## KenJax Tree

Toddppm said:


> Was thinking about KenJax today.
> 
> Was looking at some trees in a backyard for this girl that just bought a house, couple take downs and trims. See a scraped up hole about 8 ft. up this Ash, hhmmm, ask her is she knows what happened there? Yeah, the squirrles drive her 80lb pit bull crazy and he jumps up there and bites the bark off! WTF? Bought a remote zap collar to keep him from doing it.
> 
> Start writing the estimate tell her I'll knock on the door when done. Couple minutes later hear her yell and dogs barking, this ****ing pos pit is running at me! Tried to get the back of my legs and started circling me. I always write estimates on a metal notebook and am about to crack this ****er in the head with it. She's yelling at him doing no good and says just walk out of the yard, yeah I would if he wasn't ****ing trying to bite me and circling around me. Thought I was going to have to try and kill that ****er but finally got out the gate.
> 
> ****ing pos dog and people who think it's cool to have dogs like that should both be put down.


Thanks for the thought....i'm doing fine and its healing well and feeling better but is still a little swollen. I'm going back to work next Monday. The dog is back with the owners now and not sure whats gonna happen there but i have a lawyer and he's gonna handle everything. 

Glad to hear you didn't get bit. Yeah i agree some dog owners should be euthanized with the dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

That's good to hear. Hope you get paid good.


----------



## Groundman One

Two small jobs - prune a pine and clean up two fallen trees - and a trip to Home Depot for a new ladder.

_The thrills! The chills! _


----------



## no tree to big

I'm so excited bossman said he's buying me a 23 ton crane, Im moving up in the world! We never did get back to finish that cottonwood cause we had to take the crane to the crane mechanic... Last time we took a crane there we stopped at the junkyard on the way back to the shop think it was a 40k dollar estimate! it was time to put her out of her misery! 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang, I am surround by massive fires! 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

its all over the news here Jeff. Hope you're safe.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, I am surround by massive fires!
> Jeff



See!!? I hate to say I told you so, but I saw this coming years ago, and you know it!!!! Lol. Hope everybody is safe!!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, I am surround by massive fires!
> Jeff



Just you wait, the gay parades are gonna kick in next!!!


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> I'm so excited bossman said he's buying me a 23 ton crane, Im moving up in the world! We never did get back to finish that cottonwood cause we had to take the crane to the crane mechanic... Last time we took a crane there we stopped at the junkyard on the way back to the shop think it was a 40k dollar estimate! it was time to put her out of her misery!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



tell him to try and find you a rear mount. you'll retain a lot more capacity and the truck won't be in the way all the time.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> tell him to try and find you a rear mount. you'll retain a lot more capacity and the truck won't be in the way all the time.



I know he wants a rear mount but they are buying a slightly used one for cost purposes and they can't find one so I'll get stuck with the front mount, or is it mid mount? I think they have one picked out already from the Co. they bought our new bucket from this spring some place down in Alabama they need to hurry up and write that check! 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Found a brush truck today. 95 F800 cummins auto 110k on the clock dumping hi side twin piston. Peterson lighting loader. So much for that boat I was looking at......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, I am surround by massive fires!
> Jeff



Sounds beautiful.


----------



## ducaticorse

ducaticorse said:


> Found a brush truck today. 95 F800 cummins auto 110k on the clock dumping hi side twin piston. Peterson lighting loader. So much for that boat I was looking at......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now all we need is some hurricanes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Hurricanes are nice but they run everybody out of tree money for couple of years and they bring all kinds of scavenging hacks into your area and they never leave.


----------



## treevet

tomorrow got a $4k of eab treatments and 1 nice fertilization job day set up with bout 4 hun in materials. backing up mass tree jobs while doing this stuff.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Thanks for the thought....i'm doing fine and its healing well and feeling better but is still a little swollen. I'm going back to work next Monday. The dog is back with the owners now and not sure whats gonna happen there but i have a lawyer and he's gonna handle everything.
> 
> Glad to hear you didn't get bit. Yeah i agree some dog owners should be euthanized with the dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, you really got tore up!

One time I was off to look at a job, the two HO's were standing in the drive with their mastiff which charged me as I got out of my car. They just stood there while it came and lunged at me. I was looking them right in the face while I pummeled their dog, when I was done I ask which tree they wanted me to look at.

I am not beyond getting blindsided but I am one of those nervous guys who needs to know what every rustle in the wind is.

And, not to brag, I am pretty good at fighting dogs. Most just run away if you holler and go after them. Pitbulls? That's why I have the little handgun in my pocket.

Never fought a Pitbull, sounds a little tricky but even so most dogs are used to being submissive to humans.

What makes me want to fight dogs is, well, its fun and I really get very angry when I am coming to someone's property and they watch their dog attack me like I am going to be OK with it and not try to kill it.

Sometimes the dog is friendly but still will jump on you, right in the nuts. I don't think that is very funny. I usually grab the dog by its paws and squeeze til it yelps. That's how I trained my dog not to jump on people.

The mastiff I mentioned was actually friendly, just jumping from excitement but I felt I had to make point to the HO's that its not proper to let yer bull mastiff jump on strangers and that I wasn't somebody to toss it off and say " that's OK" just because I wanted to work for them.

Anyway, a point I would like to make is that if you are afraid of the dog that is understandable but don't be afraid to fight a dog because you think the HO will think you are impolite. I wouldn't hesitate on bashing a dog in the head with my metal clipboard while the HO watched.


----------



## treevet

fake on top of the head and grab them under on the neck and game pretty much over hopefully. 2 doggies and you got troubles.


----------



## Peter.s

pdqdl said:


> I used to think of squirrels as just tree rats, but I raised two litters from infants in the last couple of years. They are really affectionate, playful pets. I even had them house-trained.
> 
> I also turned them loose outdoors. This last winter was rather cold; they don't seem to have survived outside, despite the fact that we kept food out for them all the time. The call of the wild was too great for them to come in out of the cold.
> 
> Even though I no longer despise them, the squirrels are still funny to watch.




we cut a tree down 3 weeks ago and pulled out three babies with there eyes closed and there living with my boss right now.
but seeing the adults fall was still pretty funny.


----------



## deevo

Well been going crazy busy here so my dad came out to help out on a few jobs, I have 2 crews running and I run the lift! He likes to help when help is needed! Second photo, any if you dudes get your bucket trucks in a back yard like this ? Probably not a smart idea to climb this? 10' from the house 65' tall. Went old school as my mini skid was at another job, the stein arbor trolley was awesome moving all this wood!


----------



## deevo

Had this little guy looking down on me climbing a big willow in Toronto earlier in the week!


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yeah, you really got tore up!
> 
> One time I was off to look at a job, the two HO's were standing in the drive with their mastiff which charged me as I got out of my car. They just stood there while it came and lunged at me. I was looking them right in the face while I pummeled their dog, when I was done I ask which tree they wanted me to look at.
> 
> I am not beyond getting blindsided but I am one of those nervous guys who needs to know what every rustle in the wind is.
> 
> And, not to brag, I am pretty good at fighting dogs. Most just run away if you holler and go after them. Pitbulls? That's why I have the little handgun in my pocket.
> 
> Never fought a Pitbull, sounds a little tricky but even so most dogs are used to being submissive to humans.
> 
> What makes me want to fight dogs is, well, its fun and I really get very angry when I am coming to someone's property and they watch their dog attack me like I am going to be OK with it and not try to kill it.
> 
> Sometimes the dog is friendly but still will jump on you, right in the nuts. I don't think that is very funny. I usually grab the dog by its paws and squeeze til it yelps. That's how I trained my dog not to jump on people.
> 
> The mastiff I mentioned was actually friendly, just jumping from excitement but I felt I had to make point to the HO's that its not proper to let yer bull mastiff jump on strangers and that I wasn't somebody to toss it off and say " that's OK" just because I wanted to work for them.
> 
> Anyway, a point I would like to make is that if you are afraid of the dog that is understandable but don't be afraid to fight a dog because you think the HO will think you are impolite. I wouldn't hesitate on bashing a dog in the head with my metal clipboard while the HO watched.



Im healing pretty good but if the owners can't provide proof of rabies shot by Friday i have to get a series of rabies shots and thats gonna suck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deevo

Few pics of the lift and a spruce we did today hung up in 2 other spruces


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> fake on top of the head and grab them under on the neck and game pretty much over hopefully. 2 doggies and you got troubles.



Its a war zone out there!
Yes, two dogs will leave you tired, out of breath and a little bloody... but its worth it!

I dunno, I have never lost and its kinda just a theory but if a dog is not trained to fight then its usually doesn't take to long before it realizes it doesn't like being beaten and runs away.

Even a trained watchdog or police dog is not really trained to fight. Attack yes, but not fight. Pitbulls are fighters.

I kinda fancy myself taking on a pack of wolves.

Larger dogs seem easier to fight, they have longer legs, get ahold of one of them and fling the animal into the ground. Get ahold of both front legs as its lunging, you can really hurt it by spreading their legs laterally.

The lunge is really the only thing a dog can do, that is pretty much their only technique. When they are lunging they are open.

Still, don't know if I am ready for a pitbull.


There is also pepper spray if you don't want to have a gun, straight blade or truncheon. Its real out there.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Im healing pretty good but if the owners can't provide proof of rabies shot by Friday i have to get a series of rabies shots and thats gonna suck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If anybody got the rabies its probably the poor dog that got it from you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

deevo said:


> Well been going crazy busy here so my dad came out to help out on a few jobs, I have 2 crews running and I run the lift! He likes to help when help is needed! Second photo, any if you dudes get your bucket trucks in a back yard like this ? Probably not a smart idea to climb this? 10' from the house 65' tall. Went old school as my mini skid was at another job, the stein arbor trolley was awesome moving all this wood!



I would have to hook that arbor trolley up to a lawn tractor, quadrunner or something like that. Then we would really be cooking!


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I would have to hook that arbor trolley up to a lawn tractor, quadrunner or something like that. Then we would really be cooking!



I have a wheel horse that would pull a truck bet that would look nice in front of a trolly 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> But you need a cdl if the trailer is over 10k, right?



Unless the chipper has a title and is required to have a license plate, it is considered machinery, not "trailer". Without a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating GVWR for Mr.DOT to cite, he cannot give you a ticket for an over 10K machine. The actual weight is irrelevant, the only thing that counts on a CDL requirement is the GVWR.


----------



## Toddppm

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its a war zone out there!
> Yes, two dogs will leave you tired, out of breath and a little bloody... but its worth it!
> 
> I dunno, I have never lost and its kinda just a theory but if a dog is not trained to fight then its usually doesn't take to long before it realizes it doesn't like being beaten and runs away.
> 
> Even a trained watchdog or police dog is not really trained to fight. Attack yes, but not fight. Pitbulls are fighters.
> 
> I kinda fancy myself taking on a pack of wolves.
> 
> Larger dogs seem easier to fight, they have longer legs, get ahold of one of them and fling the animal into the ground. Get ahold of both front legs as its lunging, you can really hurt it by spreading their legs laterally.
> 
> The lunge is really the only thing a dog can do, that is pretty much their only technique. When they are lunging they are open.
> 
> Still, don't know if I am ready for a pitbull.
> 
> 
> There is also pepper spray if you don't want to have a gun, straight blade or truncheon. Its real out there.




Yeah I would have liked nothing better than to drive the corner of my clipboard into that dogs head but he was quick! Little ****er was in and out and circling the whole time, I was yelling at him and hand raised but he wasn't backing off at all. Unfortunately got a bum leg right now so I couldn't exactly attack him either, was just hoping I wouldn't end up on the ground.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

pdqdl said:


> Unless the chipper has a title and is required to have a license plate, it is considered machinery, not "trailer". Without a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating GVWR for Mr.DOT to cite, he cannot give you a ticket for an over 10K machine. The actual weight is irrelevant, the only thing that counts on a CDL requirement is the GVWR.


Well the new chippers come with a Vin tag just like trailers that has all there info on them including the weight.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> tomorrow got a $4k of eab treatments and 1 nice fertilization job day set up with bout 4 hun in materials. backing up mass tree jobs while doing this stuff.



That's one thing I haven't started messing with yet. Huge money in it as you have pointed out...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> That's one thing I haven't started messing with yet. Huge money in it as you have pointed out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yeah, I hear there's real big money to be made in Norway pine injections. Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I hear there's real big money to be made in Norway pine injections. Lol



Very rare in these parts!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Keep getting called about running a add in this local pee wee paper. I keep telling them that I am not interested "But we have saved a exclusive spot for a professional tree service like yours" HaHa, sure you are. They will not leave me alone! So yesterday, they happen to call me when I was already loosing my temper. I feel bad for what ensued after they asked to confirm my billing address. Poor girl, only doing her job. I left her shattered, tattered and torn. Think I will make a harassment report if they keep it up. I would rather break out all the windows at their office, but, I think it would be a waste of rocks.


----------



## Pelorus

I've begun getting phone calls and reminder notices from Bell for a nonexistent Bell Mobility acct supposedly in my name.
In part, the most recent letter (yesterday) states: "It is important that your payment is received by the date indicated below. should payment not be received the account will proceed into the collections process for recovery"
Amount they are trying to extort from me is $206.62
I tried explaining to them in a testy phone call that I have never ever been a Bell Mobility client, nor will I ever ever ever ever become one, but all to no avail. Might as well talk to wallpaper or frogs.
Gonna send them an invoice for squandering my / my wife's time, mental irritation, hypertension, and diminished enjoyment of life.


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> Unless the chipper has a title and is required to have a license plate, it is considered machinery, not "trailer". Without a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating GVWR for Mr.DOT to cite, he cannot give you a ticket for an over 10K machine. The actual weight is irrelevant, the only thing that counts on a CDL requirement is the GVWR.


in conn. the dot requires you to have a cdl driver with a class a if trailer is over 10,000# even if your pulling with a pickup under cdl gvw. were not in kansas anymore.


----------



## Groundman One

deevo said:


> View attachment 350378
> Few pics of the lift and a spruce we did today hung up in 2 other spruces
> View attachment 350379
> View attachment 350380
> View attachment 350381
> View attachment 350378
> View attachment 350379
> View attachment 350378



Neat!

Can I ask what/how you used the lift for?

We do our fair share of hangers like that, but as there are so many other trees there to play off, what advantage does the lift offer?


----------



## treeclimber101

spike less spruce removal


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> spike less spruce removal



You're supposed to leave stubs to stand on, Porks.. get with the program.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You're supposed to leave stubs to stand on, Porks.. get with the program.






**** you bro this ain't my first rodeo ! LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

legs crosse chillin at 60 ft !


----------



## tree MDS

Wow.. a regular play by play!!!opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Wow.. a regular play by play!!!opcorn:


For you I will give ya blow by blow rummy


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. So I take it your spikes got stolen too? Maybe when you get your pole clipping and spruce removal money in, you can go get yourself a pair of those "Big Bucks", or whatever they're called. Lol


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its a war zone out there!
> Yes, two dogs will leave you tired, out of breath and a little bloody... but its worth it!
> 
> I dunno, I have never lost and its kinda just a theory but if a dog is not trained to fight then its usually doesn't take to long before it realizes it doesn't like being beaten and runs away.
> 
> Even a trained watchdog or police dog is not really trained to fight. Attack yes, but not fight. Pitbulls are fighters.
> 
> I kinda fancy myself taking on a pack of wolves.
> 
> Larger dogs seem easier to fight, they have longer legs, get ahold of one of them and fling the animal into the ground. Get ahold of both front legs as its lunging, you can really hurt it by spreading their legs laterally.
> 
> The lunge is really the only thing a dog can do, that is pretty much their only technique. When they are lunging they are open.
> 
> Still, don't know if I am ready for a pitbull.
> 
> 
> There is also pepper spray if you don't want to have a gun, straight blade or truncheon. Its real out there.


If you ever want to try a pit bull on for size stop by I've got two. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Nah I just forgot em !



but anyway I say this fat **** the hell down in 2 hours !


----------



## ducaticorse

2300 in brakes for my f600 1100 service for my chipper, and I need a bolt replaced on the turret of the crane. Sweet! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> 2300 in brakes for my f600 1100 service for my chipper, and I need a bolt replaced on the turret of the crane. Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


And that's why we do all service work in house except major crane issues 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> And that's why we do all service work in house except major crane issues
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



Right! I don't do everything, but I do all that I can myself! Major issues get farmed out. $1100 to service a chipper? Ouch.


----------



## no tree to big

Hell we build chipper trucks grapples completely rebuilt a chipper that had a drum bearing fail and wipe out everything several engines major tub grinder repairs just did rear brakes on one of our semis 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

I like just punching out and going home and if something grenades i can just say NMFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Came home after climbing all day, had 6 thick juicy burgers for the family waiting on the charcoal to get right. Came inside and the d**m dogs got all but one burger. I could shoot those f*****s right now.


----------



## treeclimber101

little tree rummy


----------



## Toddppm

Brendon Phillips said:


> Came home after climbing all day, had 6 thick juicy burgers for the family waiting on the charcoal to get right. Came inside and the d**m dogs got all but one burger. I could shoot those f*****s right now.




Haha, Had some steaks tonight and my daughter couldn't figure out why I didn't want the dog to go out while she put them on.


----------



## Toddppm

Got tons of paperwork to do....full stomach....think I'll just keep browsing here and ebay, posed to rain tomorrow anyways I can do it all then right?......


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> spike less spruce removal




Afraid you'll gaff yourself?


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Toddppm said:


> Got tons of paperwork to do....full stomach....think I'll just keep browsing here and ebay, posed to rain tomorrow anyways I can do it all then right?......



Yeah.... That rains coming here too. Up to an inch I think. Wish it would bring some hurricane force winds with it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Afraid you'll gaff yourself?


Forgot em ! And one monkey don't stop the show ! LOL


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> Came home after climbing all day, had 6 thick juicy burgers for the family waiting on the charcoal to get right. Came inside and the d**m dogs got all but one burger. I could shoot those f*****s right now.




Give me a call, I'll have those miserable curs in line in 10 minutes flat.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> If you ever want to try a pit bull on for size stop by I've got two. Lol



Don't tempt me.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Don't tempt me.


How about a 100 lb German Shepherd that makes it his life mission to hunt down and kill anything small and furry or feathered? Pretty sure he's the reason the neighbors cat is missing. Came outside one day and he was chewing on the last leg of a big rabbit. Fine with me. Didn't have to feed him that day. 




And looking at this pic I just realized his head is bigger than mine


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

New guy today, my age roughly. Showed up at 8:30, by the end of the day I knew his life story.

Spent the day with a rented stumper with 19 hours on it. A smaller unit, worked good. Got it stuck atop a stump this time, don't recall ever doing that before. I dunno, the lever that makes it roll kept messing with me. It was labeled REV for making it go in the direction of the cutting wheel, to me, that's forward.

Was done stumpin a 3, was going to stop to gas it up but the new guy said he had to go get his kid because the school called and said they wouldn't let the kid on the bus because he was fighting. So I didn't stop but drove home and paid the new guy, told him I was going to drop off the stumper then come back and take out the chipper so he starts a whole nother conversation about the mold in his house.

Trying to make time I forgot to gas the stumper so I got banged 5 bucks a gallon by the rental agency which really isn't a bad deal considering the time I would have had to spend waiting for people to get of their phone and pump gas plus having to listen to the advertisments being blasted at me by the TV's they have on top of the pumps makes me angry.


----------



## treevet

like I've said before...noooobody gonna out talk a ground doggie


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> having to listen to the advertisments being blasted at me by the TV's they have on top of the pumps makes me angry.



That makes me want to shoot the pump every time it happens. Instant angry.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> How about a 100 lb German Shepherd that likes to counter surf and chases shadows?




I'll make a shepherd whimper. Like I said, they are easy. They have long skinny limbs which my experience tells you are easy to break and dislocate. The long muzzle is also easily ripped open and broken. I flung one around by its tail. Its not hard to feign and get a dog by its tail.

Pitbulls are not like this. I don't think I would fight one barehanded and I have chased Rotties down with nothing more than my dim wit.

See my theory works, dogs are submissive to humans unless its been trained to fight and fight til its dead. If not, it will run away after realizing it has a challenge.

Now I suppose a normal dog would keep coming if its family was being attacked but I don't do that sort of thing.

People who have Pittbulls will always defend it by saying they are no different than any other dog, that they are loving and friendly. I am sure they can be loving and friendly but I am also sure they have a little something extra GMO-ed into their brains, not to mention the shorter legs, solid muscle, short wide muzzle, no tail. You might as well be trying to grab a buttered pig.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> like I've said before...noooobody gonna out talk a ground doggie



This guy wasn't so bad, at least he would work.

These kids today just run their mouths about their problems, I am like, " I don't think you should be telling me this" 

Either that or about all the mountains they have climbed, girls they have laid and money they have made.

When I was a kid I pretty much just ran when barked at, didn't feel right telling my boss all my problems, he seemed to busy teaching me how to be impatient.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Come on, really. This won't break!?


----------



## treevet

I hate ball hitches, just finished changing all 4 of my trailers over to pintel. But....yeah looks like it will break....if you ever have the patience to get it hooked up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> I hate ball hitches, just finished changing all 4 of my trailers over to pintel. But....yeah looks like it will break....if you ever have the patience to get it hooked up.



Maybe they don't make that ally thing with a pintle for a reason?

While we are on the subject:

Did you ever notice there are different pintle clasps? I mean some clasps allow the ring to slop around in it more than others.

I bought a combo pintle ( has a 2 inch ball), there is a lot of slop in there. I don't think its right.

The pintle clasps that swivel and have a shock reducing spring seem to have a proper gap for the ring.


----------



## treevet

2 hours of writing emerald ass borer bills, then down to the post office in my jammies with my leetle friend


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Maybe they don't make that ally thing with a pintle for a reason?
> 
> While we are on the subject:
> 
> Did you ever notice there are different pintle clasps? I mean some clasps allow the ring to slop around in it more than others.
> 
> I bought a combo pintle ( has a 2 inch ball), there is a lot of slop in there. I don't think its right.
> 
> The pintle clasps that swivel and have a shock reducing spring seem to have a proper gap for the ring.



yeah the swivel shock pintels are def the best. Never bought a pintel ball cuz I hates ball hitches but I got about 5 pintels for my pu for all heights and all my big trucks got pintels.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> yeah the swivel shock pintels are def the best. Never bought a pintel ball cuz I hates ball hitches but I got about 5 pintels for my pu for all heights and all my big trucks got pintels.



Yes, but do you have one on the front?


----------



## deevo

Groundman One said:


> Neat!
> 
> Can I ask what/how you used the lift for?
> 
> We do our fair share of hangers like that, but as there are so many other trees there to play off, what advantage does the lift offer?


Sure the lift I used for the woodpecker infested white pine 10' from the house, makes doing the sketchy trees a breeze and less dangerous, the spruce we climbed, broke off at the base and was wedged into some other trees.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yes, but do you have one on the front?



no, I have considered that but never tried it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

deevo said:


> Sure the lift I used for the woodpecker infested white pine 10' from the house, makes doing the sketchy trees a breeze and less dangerous, the spruce we climbed, broke off at the base and was wedged into some other trees.


Does you lift move slow like the other electric over hydraulic lifts do?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

deevo said:


> Sure the lift I used for the woodpecker infested white pine 10' from the house, makes doing the sketchy trees a breeze and less dangerous, the spruce we climbed, broke off at the base and was wedged into some other trees.



Ahh, gotcha. I thought you were using the lift on the broken spruce and I couldn't see the advantage.


----------



## treevet

I would/will run out of years in my life by the time I don't find something else to buy in lieu of a spider lift. By the time you get it set up the tree would be done twice any other way. As for the 1 time in a decade you just gotta have it for whatever reason...well...whatever.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> I would/will run out of years in my life by the time I don't find something else to buy in lieu of a spider lift. By the time you get it set up the tree would be done twice any other way. As for the 1 time in a decade you just gotta have it for whatever reason...well...whatever.



They're pretty cool, but for the 100 plus K you'd bet yer ass it'd be nice used crane. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Kinda like an expensive vagina on tracks. Those pileated woodpeckers can do a number on white pines though. I've seen an entire stand in a guys yard riddled like that (once). I remember thinking I wouldn't wanna be climbing them.


----------



## treevet

hell, buy a used skycrane helicopter and yank the mo fo outta there.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Kinda like an expensive vagina on tracks. .



wait a minute...I am totally reconsidering now


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> hell, buy a used skycrane helicopter and yank the mo fo outta there.



Or just lower a tub grinder down on em upside down from the helicopter.


----------



## ducaticorse

They were clearly designed for use in doors in large buildings. The tree work purpose was an afterthought for sure. I don't know how you'd justify the expense of one of those with the very very small amount of jobs you'd get a year that absolutely demands their use, especially when there are cranes to rent to get almost any size job done when really needed. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

a vagina on tracks! only mds would think of that one. excellent start for a rainy friday


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Or just lower a tub grinder down on em upside down from the helicopter.



double lol


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> a vagina on tracks! only mds would think of that one. excellent start for a rainy friday



I just call it like I see it, tom!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Slayed a tulip tree, on the way out. Old dude stops us and wants us to look at a broken branch. I stop and take a look, busted oak branch just resting against another, with the tips on the ground. We push it off, cut and load it in like 5 minutes. Nice property, looking at his front yard pin oak, I see that it was topped recently and asked who did it. He tells me that it was "that Marine tree guy named Scott" STOP RIGHT THERE. I tell him that I am the Marine tree guy named Scott and I did no such thing. Then he tells me the name of the company, Evans, the crack head, the one that supposedly died. Not really sure if he did or not, guess he and his peeps are known for telling people this, to get people off their back. Guess it gets people to give up going after him for ripping them off. I would really love to catch him, if he is alive, telling someone that he was a Marine. The new stolen valor act would be perfect for this tree topping POS. Calling the attorney today to see what I can get done. All I need is for this dirt bag to further confuse people on who is who. Its pretty pathetic that you have to copy someone to get any work. He is not the only one. Lately, I have been noticing many other phucktards that copy what I do, using my company color scheme, getting shirts that look like mine. Trying to use my slogans. Anything they can, to jump a free ride on my rep. "Certified Arborist on staff" Really!! WHO? Total lie. They cant make their own way, because of their jacked up chitty rep, so they gotta ride in the wake of someone else. Chit really pisses me off.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I'll make a shepherd whimper. Like I said, they are easy. They have long skinny limbs which my experience tells you are easy to break and dislocate. The long muzzle is also easily ripped open and broken. I flung one around by its tail. Its not hard to feign and get a dog by its tail.
> 
> Pitbulls are not like this. I don't think I would fight one barehanded and I have chased Rotties down with nothing more than my dim wit.
> 
> See my theory works, dogs are submissive to humans unless its been trained to fight and fight til its dead. If not, it will run away after realizing it has a challenge.
> 
> Now I suppose a normal dog would keep coming if its family was being attacked but I don't do that sort of thing.
> 
> People who have Pittbulls will always defend it by saying they are no different than any other dog, that they are loving and friendly. I am sure they can be loving and friendly but I am also sure they have a little something extra GMO-ed into their brains, not to mention the shorter legs, solid muscle, short wide muzzle, no tail. You might as well be trying to grab a buttered pig.



So fighting dogs is kinda like your UFC. How about a trained police or SEAL dog? Would you try one of them? I think I'd like to see that. Haha.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ben your opinion of pits is foolish , I adopted one 2 year ago that would die for my kids and we didn't get her as a pup she was almost 2 and they know how to be loyal , now if you were to walk into my house with poor intentions I wouldn't say that she wouldn't eat your face , but hey that's why she's there




and I am Talking to a lady down south who is gonna hook me up with another ! Then I would say stay away period , that's my daughter holding her and I was messing with her making pretend that I was gonna hurt her and that's what I got ! A show of the most jacked up grill that I've seen on a dog in quite some time


----------



## treevet

Brendon Phillips said:


> So fighting dogs is kinda like your UFC. How about a trained police or SEAL dog? Would you try one of them? I think I'd like to see that. Haha.



I wanna see UFC 999 when he fights a pack of wolves


----------



## tree MDS

I think the Dan is just attempting to reinvent himself with this whole dog warrior bit. Can't take the stripes off a rabbit humping squirrel petter imo, but it never hurts to try.


----------



## treevet

in reality this is Danno were he a doggy


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao... looks like the fearsome and dreaded Laberdoodle..


----------



## gorman

We replaced the exhaust manifolds and pipes and rebuilt the waste gate on my 7.3. Oye vey there's a lot more power! It's like a whole new engine.


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Ben your opinion of pits is foolish , I adopted one 2 year ago that would die for my kids and we didn't get her as a pup she was almost 2 and they know how to be loyal , now if you were to walk into my house with poor intentions I wouldn't say that she wouldn't eat your face , but hey that's why she's there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am Talking to a lady down south who is gonna hook me up with another ! Then I would say stay away period , that's my daughter holding her and I was messing with her making pretend that I was gonna hurt her and that's what I got ! A show of the most jacked up grill that I've seen on a dog in quite some time




Nice dog, needs some serious dental work though.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Ben your opinion of pits is foolish , I adopted one 2 year ago that would die for my kids and we didn't get her as a pup she was almost 2 and they know how to be loyal , now if you were to walk into my house with poor intentions I wouldn't say that she wouldn't eat your face , but hey that's why she's there
> 
> 
> 
> and I am Talking to a lady down south who is gonna hook me up with another ! Then I would say stay away period , that's my daughter holding her and I was messing with her making pretend that I was gonna hurt her and that's what I got ! A show of the most jacked up grill that I've seen on a dog in quite some time



That's a mutt, not a full staffy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> That's a mutt, not a full staffy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


**** you **** .... Calling my dog a mutt like that


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> **** you **** .... Calling my dog a mutt like that



It's not meant to be an insult to you. A mutt is a simple term for a mixed breed doggy. Doesn't take anything away from him, it's just a description. 

Here's a pic of Jack. He's a full staffy.





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Mine is a boxing pit ! Not a staffy


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Mine is a boxing pit ! Not a staffy


No, yours is a Pitt Boxer mix! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Nice jack LOL hard to adopt full breeds .


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice jack LOL hard to adopt full breeds .


There are a ton of them around here. It's nice that you adopt though. That's great to do. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Maybe my dog is is Pitt boxer in mass but here in my house she's a boxin pitt


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe my dog is is Pitt boxer in mass but here in my house she's a boxin pitt


Roger that 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

She's the love of my daughters life besides my boston terrier that is


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> She's the love of my daughters life besides my boston terrier that is


My dad had a Boston terrier. Had wicked separation anxiety. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea I have a 13 yr old female


----------



## treeclimber101

she didn't appreciate the mutt remark


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> she didn't appreciate the mutt remark


Kaiser will defend!





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Kaiser will defend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Kaisers legit


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Kaisers legit


Thanks dude. 






I'll take houses I should never break into for a thousand Alex! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take houses I should never break into for a thousand Alex!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That settles it I want another dog


----------



## ducaticorse

If I ever hitailed it up to the mountains it'd be my dogs and saws. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take houses I should never break into for a thousand Alex!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Funny thing is that if someone tossed a couple hotdogs in there laced with Benadryl...

I got my dog fighting training from riding my bicycle along country roads and spending countless hours wrestling my own mutt.

****ing dog would start getting mad after while but all he could do was lunge and be thrown.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> So fighting dogs is kinda like your UFC. How about a trained police or SEAL dog? Would you try one of them? I think I'd like to see that. Haha.



Uh, um, go back and read the post you quoted to answer your own question.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

It not opinion 101. Dogs are a GMO of sorts. You have a cockopoodle and you have a pitbull. Which one would be more inclined to rip yer throat out?


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Funny thing is that if someone tossed a couple hotdogs in there laced with Benadryl...
> 
> I got my dog fighting training from riding my bicycle along country roads.



Benadryl would work, eventually. But why eff with a house full of onry dogs when you can just go to the next house with none. And you can fight any dog one on one, but when you get a pack in a frenzy on your butt you can pretty much kiss it goodbye unless you're carrying a side arm or a large blade and are proficient with them. Then at that point you'd better hope I wasn't home or caught you on video killing my dogs. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Start a Dog thread!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

I got the rabies papers from those dickhead dog owners so no shots for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take houses I should never break into for a thousand Alex!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




I still say **** the Pit bulls but that's a bad ass group of dogs there! Old roommate had a Dobie, was a mean mofo. Wifey says only the 1 dog and that's it. Ours is a Rescue Mutt, supposedly a Cattle Dog? Wouldn't hurt a flea but could if need be.


----------



## Toddppm

jefflovstrom said:


> Start a Dog thread!
> Jeff



Can we start on the tattoos again? That was entertaining.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> I still say **** the Pit bulls but that's a bad ass group of dogs there! Old roommate had a Dobie, was a mean mofo. Wifey says only the 1 dog and that's it. Ours is a Rescue Mutt, supposedly a Cattle Dog? Wouldn't hurt a flea but could if need be.


Does the cattle dog nip your ankles? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Start a Dog thread!
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> Does the cattle dog nip your ankles?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 Nah, but a bit of a spaz for her size though.



Pic for Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Jeff is crabby today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Benadryl would work, eventually. But why eff with a house full of onry dogs when you can just go to the next house with none. And you can fight any dog one on one, but when you get a pack in a frenzy on your butt you can pretty much kiss it goodbye unless you're carrying a side arm or a large blade and are proficient with them. Then at that point you'd better hope I wasn't home or caught you on video killing my dogs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I would never slip a Mickey to a dog that wouldn't stop barking while we were trying to take down a tree. NEVER!

I was just at a house were we thought the dog would come through the window and were wondering why the glass didn't break.

But look at that pack of hooligans you have there. The Dob and Rott have normal eyes with color, the Pit has coal black embers glowing with satanic evil and murderous intent.

Why do they call them Pit bulls?

I have chased off packs of dogs.

A police dog can't be trained to go all the way, think of the repercussions. When you watch video of them in action the person they are attacking is either running away or standing there with his arm out. Once the dog lunges, it is open and very vulnerable.

My points are that dog fighting is fun and even if there are a couple coming at you in someone's yard don't run. Go on the offense, they will scattered. And be prepared for the pit bulls.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> I got the rabies papers from those dickhead dog owners so no shots for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aww shucks!


----------



## treevet

I want to have a stiffy...errr...I mean a staffy


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Bet you couldn't take my attack goat Dr.


----------



## capetrees

My grandfather was a bus driver in the 50's and a hellion. There was a particular bus stop where a guy would park his car in the way every few days and the bus couldn't get to the curb for the riders. Drove my grandfather nuts and the guy knew it. The guy had a big dog in the back of the car, probably for protection of the car and always left the window down for air. Gramps decided the dog was lonely and needing of a nice treat, a nice hotdog laced with exlax.

Guy never parked there again.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Brendon Phillips said:


> Bet you couldn't take my attack goat Dr.


With his knee high rubber boots he could


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I would never slip a Mickey to a dog that wouldn't stop barking while we were trying to take down a tree. NEVER!
> 
> I was just at a house were we thought the dog would come through the window and were wondering why the glass didn't break.
> 
> But look at that pack of hooligans you have there. The Dob and Rott have normal eyes with color, the Pit has coal black embers glowing with satanic evil and murderous intent.
> 
> Why do they call them Pit bulls?
> 
> I have chased off packs of dogs.
> 
> A police dog can't be trained to go all the way, think of the repercussions. When you watch video of them in action the person they are attacking is either running away or standing there with his arm out. Once the dog lunges, it is open and very vulnerable.
> 
> My points are that dog fighting is fun and even if there are a couple coming at you in someone's yard don't run. Go on the offense, they will scattered. And be prepared for the pit bulls.



I was attacked by a female pit half Jack's size last summer. A cpl puncture wounds from her and a body slam on my part. Had to keep a knee on her as I choked her out, she just wouldn't quit. It'd be a bad day to go against jack I reckon. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> My grandfather was a bus driver in the 50's and a hellion. There was a particular bus stop where a guy would park his car in the way every few days and the bus couldn't get to the curb for the riders. Drove my grandfather nuts and the guy knew it. The guy had a big dog in the back of the car, probably for protection of the car and always left the window down for air. Gramps decided the dog was lonely and needing of a nice treat, a nice hotdog laced with exlax.
> 
> Guy never parked there again.



Ahh, the old Exlax trick! I never did that either.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Are you guys trying to make me feel bad about getting my ass kicked by a boxer that blindsided me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> Bet you couldn't take my attack goat Dr.



Why do you have to start ****? Here I am offering good advice to help others stay safe in the field and you are being a jerk.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> Are you guys trying to make me feel bad about getting my ass kicked by a boxer that blindsided me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could always bring a ninja cat with you.


----------



## treevet

my dog is not big but she will go for your ankle and sever your achilles like a Komoto Dragon, then you are in big trouble when she eats your entire body bit by bit including teeth and finger nails.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Why do you have to start ****? Here I am offering good advice to help others stay safe in the field and you are being a jerk.



I'm just curious. I have no doubt you can kick a dogs a$$. And next time I run across a pissed off dog I'm gonna give it a try too. I just want to know if you could take on a very.... Psychotic?.... Goat.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Are you guys trying to make me feel bad about getting my ass kicked by a boxer that blindsided me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not at all. I think we all have been there. I think if you saw it coming the stitches would be on the other dog.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

That goats crazy. He once bit out a gang bangers eyes and dropped his little round turds into his eye sockets then put his eyes back in just to watch him die slowly from sepsis. Crazy s****.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> my dog is not big but she will go for your ankle and sever your achilles like a Komoto Dragon, then you are in big trouble when she eats your entire body bit by bit including teeth and finger nails.
> 
> View attachment 350657



Hellfire and pure evil.


----------



## treeman75

http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2014/05/15/cat-saves-boy 
Im sure alot of you have seen this.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2014/05/15/cat-saves-boy
> Im sure alot of you have seen this.


All over the place. Still cool though... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> I'm just curious. I have no doubt you can kick a dogs a$$. And next time I run across a pissed off dog I'm gonna give it a try too. I just want to know if you could take on a very.... Psychotic?.... Goat.



My point is that pretty much anybody can ward off dogs. Trust me, if I can, anybody can. I am trying to boost confidence because most people run and end up getting hurt.

A few years ago I bought a little old dirtbike and was tooling around an old train track trail. There was a guy walking his two dogs, no leashes, one of them was a Pitty which started after me. My instinct was to turn and fight but then I remembered I could easily outrun it so I throttled up and hit the animal with the rip rap from the trail.

I still have a mind to go back to find the guy that would allow his dog to chase a person.

My old Shepard would go after the wheels on people's skates but it was not like I just let him.

Why do dogs hate wheels?

One client told me he was attacked by his neighbor's Pitty, it was a huge black omnious beast sent straight from Lucifer himself. It was chained to a tree in the backyard, we all brought guns. I had a groundy keeping watch, all he did all day was to watch that dog.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> My point is that pretty much anybody can ward off dogs. Trust me, if I can, anybody can. I am trying to boost confidence because most people run and end up getting hurt.
> 
> A few years ago I bought a little old dirtbike and was tooling around an old train track trail. There was a guy walking his two dogs, no leashes, one of them was a Pitty which started after me. My instinct was to turn and fight but then I remembered I could easily outrun it so I throttled up and hit the animal with the rip rap from the trail.
> 
> I still have a mind to go back to find the guy that would allow his dog to chase a person.
> 
> My old Shepard would go after the wheels on people's skates but it was not like I just let him.
> 
> Why do dogs hate wheels?
> 
> One client told me he was attacked by his neighbor's Pitty, it was a huge black omnious beast sent straight from Lucifer himself. It was chained to a tree in the backyard, we all brought guns. I had a groundy keeping watch, all he did all day was to watch that dog.



I know man. Just in case you were serious, I wasn't giving you s***. Just joking around. Kinda hard to show tone of voice over dem intanets. I only considered fighting a dog before, but not seriously. Not ill whip a dogs butt next time. I don't back off, I just stare them down and show I'm in charge. Works most the time.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> All over the place. Still cool though...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



See what I mean about dogs? They are ****ing pussies!

No offense meant and I am not trying to sound like a tough guy. Honestly speaking though; I did look forward to being chased by dogs. Now, at my age, I just want things cool and my fellow bubbas to be safe.

Everybody runs because they are scared.

And everybody thinks their dog is a badass killer. But in reality it is a domesticated animal that sleeps on the sofa and eats the garbage. A human can make a dog do whatever the human wants it to do. That does also mean be a relentless killer but that is something you only really see in the city and still those dogs are afraid of humans.

Wolves, Heyenas, feral dogs - all hunt in packs. Watch how they do it. They don't just come up and TCOB. They are sneaky, they don't want to fight, they want to eat. Yeah, a pack of something like that and yer gonna need a weapon but still they sneak you.

I used to mess with my dog. He would always be in my face while I was eating but if I went near his food bowl he would get mad. I used to get down and growl and try to steal his food bowl, he would try to bite my face.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> See what I mean about dogs? They are ****ing pussies!
> 
> No offense meant and I am not trying to sound like a tough guy. Honestly speaking though; I did look forward to being chased by dogs. Now, at my age, I just want things cool and my fellow bubbas to be safe.
> 
> Everybody runs because they are scared.
> 
> And everybody thinks their dog is a badass killer. But in reality it is a domesticated animal that sleeps on the sofa and eats the garbage. A human can make a dog do whatever the human wants it to do. That does also mean be a relentless killer but that is something you only really see in the city and still those dogs are afraid of humans.
> 
> Wolves, Heyenas, feral dogs - all hunt in packs. Watch how they do it. They don't just come up and TCOB. They are sneaky, they don't want to fight, they want to eat. Yeah, a pack of something like that and yer gonna need a weapon but still they sneak you.
> 
> I used to mess with my dog. He would always be in my face while I was eating but if I went near his food bowl he would get mad. I used to get down and growl and try to steal his food bowl, he would try to bite my face.



My Shepherd growled at me for getting close to his food once.... Just once. I whipped his a$$ then ate his food just to make a point.


----------



## Toddppm

DR. P. Proteus said:


> See what I mean about dogs? They are ****ing pussies!
> 
> No offense meant and I am not trying to sound like a tough guy. Honestly speaking though; I did look forward to being chased by dogs. Now, at my age, I just want things cool and my fellow bubbas to be safe.
> 
> Everybody runs because they are scared.
> 
> And everybody thinks their dog is a badass killer. But in reality it is a domesticated animal that sleeps on the sofa and eats the garbage. A human can make a dog do whatever the human wants it to do. That does also mean be a relentless killer but that is something you only really see in the city and still those dogs are afraid of humans.
> 
> Wolves, Heyenas, feral dogs - all hunt in packs. Watch how they do it. They don't just come up and TCOB. They are sneaky, they don't want to fight, they want to eat. Yeah, a pack of something like that and yer gonna need a weapon but still they sneak you.
> 
> I used to mess with my dog. He would always be in my face while I was eating but if I went near his food bowl he would get mad. I used to get down and growl and try to steal his food bowl, he would try to bite my face.




As the sista's at school would say- You so crazay!


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> See what I mean about dogs? They are ****ing pussies!
> 
> No offense meant and I am not trying to sound like a tough guy. Honestly speaking though; I did look forward to being chased by dogs. Now, at my age, I just want things cool and my fellow bubbas to be safe.
> 
> Everybody runs because they are scared.
> 
> And everybody thinks their dog is a badass killer. But in reality it is a domesticated animal that sleeps on the sofa and eats the garbage. A human can make a dog do whatever the human wants it to do. That does also mean be a relentless killer but that is something you only really see in the city and still those dogs are afraid of humans.
> 
> Wolves, Heyenas, feral dogs - all hunt in packs. Watch how they do it. They don't just come up and TCOB. They are sneaky, they don't want to fight, they want to eat. Yeah, a pack of something like that and yer gonna need a weapon but still they sneak you.
> 
> I used to mess with my dog. He would always be in my face while I was eating but if I went near his food bowl he would get mad. I used to get down and growl and try to steal his food bowl, he would try to bite my face.


I don't promote aggression in my animals. I love them because of their capabilities and personalities. I've had police at my door, and the first thing I do is lock them down cellar so they cannot be shot on purpose by a dirty fahkin cop. I'd never sic them in anyone ever, because mainly I don't want them to ever get hurt because of my own actions. Now if you bust into my house, I hope they tear your ace apart. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> I know man. Just in case you were serious, I wasn't giving you s***. Just joking around. Kinda hard to show tone of voice over dem intanets. I only considered fighting a dog before, but not seriously. Not ill whip a dogs butt next time. I don't back off, I just stare them down and show I'm in charge. Works most the time.



Exactly! It does work. Don't run.

This is just another serious safety factor we have to deal with in our line of work.

I can't tell you how many times we have shown up to take the tree down and everybody was afraid of the dogs. They would all stand back while I open the gate, chased them away and loaded a hot dog.

Hot dogs are very handy, I used to always have some in the cooler. Not just for the dogs but for when one of the crew started to loose it. A hot dog and a cold soda works wonders on a hot hard day.

And nobody get the idea that I hate dogs.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> I don't promote aggression in my animals. I love them because of their capabilities and personalities. I've had police at my door, and the first thing I do is lock them down cellar so they cannot be shot on purpose by a dirty fahkin cop. I'd never sic them in anyone ever, because mainly I don't want them to ever get hurt because of my own actions. Now if you bust into my house, I hope they tear your ace apart.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



You can hope all you want but dogs are easy. Sure if someone attacked you they would fight to the death. But if someone came into yer house when you weren't there they would have a new friend. That is unless you have trained them not eat from strangers and they were straight up killers in which case you would have a whole lot of liability on yer hands.

Anyway:
Back to this Pitbull thing. This is a breed bred to fight and kill its opponent right? Of course its opponent is usually another dog. Its not meant to be a guard dog or sentry. What do you know about them? Their ancestry?


----------



## Brendon Phillips

ducaticorse said:


> I don't promote aggression in my animals. I love them because of their capabilities and personalities. I've had police at my door, and the first thing I do is lock them down cellar so they cannot be shot on purpose by a dirty fahkin cop. I'd never sic them in anyone ever, because mainly I don't want them to ever get hurt because of my own actions. Now if you bust into my house, I hope they tear your ace apart.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I'm actually pretty worried about a cop shooting my Shepherd. There's been a lot of that lately. He's actually a very friendly dog, but he has that "you're an intruder on my turf" thing. And he looks ****** scary to someone who doesn't know any better. Just ask the UPS man. He won't come up to the house anymore. Just hangs stuff on the mailbox.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And your are right about the cops always wanting to shoot the dog in a heartbeat. If the cop had any brains he would know what I do. I think they just do it because they can get away with it and actually like to. A show of authority.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Here are some dogs that chased the groundies. I said, " Sit, boo boo, sit"


----------



## BC WetCoast

Province of Ontario has banned pit bulls as has the City of Winnipeg.
Most municipalities only allow two dogs. 

One of the local municipalities has a bylaw that states a dog that bites is classified as a Dangerous Dog and if it is impounded, the reclamation fee is $5000.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

None of us will EVER be as bada$$ as this guy. He fought a ****** bear. With a stick. And WON. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-kills-bear-stick-hes-got-scars-prove-it.html


----------



## treevet

kitty cats are sometimes difficult too


----------



## derwoodii

today i spanked down a tricky little removal. Was volunteer job for a not for profit group. It went well a tad hard so happy thou sore once done.
then I took a good mates son on car driving lesson so we took rifles so he got the learn to shoot as well plinking some cans to give the journey a higher purpose & destination


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. Anything but more of Dan the dog warrior.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Couldn't resist a selfie while dead wooding an oak today.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Anything but more of Dan the dog warrior.



Yes, I am The Dan, dog warrior.


----------



## Oak Savanna

ducaticorse said:


> They're pretty cool, but for the 100 plus K you'd bet yer ass it'd be nice used crane.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Crane is the way to go if the area you work in will take a crane set up. Deevo is in cottage country. Some of the cottages are on islands which means boat access only. Crawl that lift onto a barge and over to the islands you go. I have been up to his area. You get some big sketchy trees with no access, cottages in the way, no trees near by to tie into or rig out of and not enough room to flop the whole tree sometimes. We also work in a cottage community and there are places we get into that you aren't gonna get a crane anywhere near the property not to mention close enough to the tree to be removed. Sometimes we have to leave the truck and 


chipper quite a distance away on a level road and forward all the brush and body wood out with the mini skid. Some of the cottages have a very steep narrow winding gravel drive way down to a lake front cottage that is only wide enough for a little VW golf! It might take a little longer to get that lift in and set up but once you are set up it will go quick and safe. EAB is a whole other story. People are leaving the trees to long after they die, can't get a crane anywhere near them sometimes, no bucket access. I will be demoing one of those lifts soon. No one else around has one and there are thousands of ash trees that are infected here and are gonna have to come down. The way I see it with the lift is I can name my price. They want it done right by someone with insurance and workers comp and who has a clue and the right equipment for the job then they will pay for a professional. They wanna hire some jackazz off Craig's list who is gonna smash their million dollar plus lakefront all to hell then go for it. I don't push my luck with these stupid ash...........lucky we could get a crane to this one. It was on a river bank. We were able to save the little elm that is pinned under it in the picture, just pruned a few broken limbs off it. If I didn't have very limited access locations you bet it would be a crane just like you said!


----------



## Zale

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You can hope all you want but dogs are easy. Sure if someone attacked you they would fight to the death. But if someone came into yer house when you weren't there they would have a new friend. That is unless you have trained them not eat from strangers and they were straight up killers in which case you would have a whole lot of liability on yer hands.
> 
> Anyway:
> Back to this Pitbull thing. This is a breed bred to fight and kill its opponent right? Of course its opponent is usually another dog. Its not meant to be a guard dog or sentry. What do you know about them? Their ancestry?




The history of the breed goes back to England in the 1700s and 1800s when they were used for bull baiting and bear baiting. Basically they would put them in a pit with said animals and fun and hilarity would ensue. Pitbull is a generic term that refers to several different breeds. If you have any nuisance bears or bulls in your neighborhood, go with the pitbull.


----------



## Oak Savanna

My kask helmets with headsets showed up at the end of the week from tree stuff. After everyone talking them up on here I had to have em! All charged up and ready to rock this week.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Oak Savanna said:


> My kask helmets with headsets showed up at the end of the week from tree stuff. After everyone talking them up on here I had to have em! All charged up and ready to rock this week.



LOVE my Kask helmet with the visor. Super comfortable and cool. Not to mention cool looking (which is the most important thing right?). 

I had a Vent that got smashed with my head in it. Broke the webbing and deformed the helmet. Probably saved my life. Got away with a gash on the forehead and chin and some birdies circling my head. Surprisingly easy to wash blood out of. That was a good helmet too. Now it hangs on my shop wall as a reminder.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Brendon Phillips said:


> LOVE my Kask helmet with the visor. Super comfortable and cool. Not to mention cool looking (which is the most important thing right?).
> 
> I had a Vent that got smashed with my head in it. Broke the webbing and deformed the helmet. Probably saved my life. Got away with a gash on the forehead and chin and some birdies circling my head. Surprisingly easy to wash blood out of. That was a goo helmet too. Now it hangs on my shop wall as a reminder.



I always wore the vertex vent helmet. These kasks showed up and I put one on and it feels way more comfy compared to the petzl. And oh ya you gotta look cool while doing it!! Lol. Sounds like that could have been worse with that helmet situation! Got lucky! Stay safe!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> The history of the breed goes back to England in the 1700s and 1800s when they were used for bull baiting and bear baiting. Basically they would put them in a pit with said animals and fun and hilarity would ensue. Pitbull is a generic term that refers to several different breeds. If you have any nuisance bears or bulls in your neighborhood, go with the pitbull.



Yup,, Bear bait for the royalty too,,they would raise them to attack and their breed does not let go, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


> LOVE my Kask helmet with the visor. Super comfortable and cool. Not to mention cool looking (which is the most important thing right?).
> 
> I had a Vent that got smashed with my head in it. Broke the webbing and deformed the helmet. Probably saved my life. Got away with a gash on the forehead and chin and some birdies circling my head. Surprisingly easy to wash blood out of. That was a goo helmet too. Now it hangs on my shop wall as a reminder.



Yeah, you big red-heads are sentimental,, just like my bro
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, you big red-heads are sentimental,, just like my bro
> Jeff


Yup. Got the first harness I ever had up there too.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Speaking of helmets, am I the only one that's obsessed with covering mine in stickers? Pretty much any sticker I can get my hands on.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Brendon Phillips said:


> Speaking of helmets, am I the only one that's obsessed with covering mine in stickers? Pretty much any sticker I can get my hands on.



I used to put tree gear stickers on my helmets. Probably not gonna sticker up the new kask. I'd love to put these on but I am gonna save em. Cant have these around customers.....


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Oak Savanna said:


> I used to put tree gear stickers on my helmets. Probably not gonna sticker up the new kask. I'd love to put these on but I am gonna save em. Cant have these around customers.....View attachment 350842
> View attachment 350843



Naw man, it'd make a great impression. 

Just do it. Makes you look cooler. And that's what it's all about. Make sure to add the gopro mount too. Takes some kick ass video from the canopy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Looks like you get the Wesspur catalog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> Looks like you get the Wesspur catalog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup. I get em all. Opened it up and thought "****ING JACKPOT!".


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


> Speaking of helmets, am I the only one that's obsessed with covering mine in stickers? Pretty much any sticker I can get my hands on.



Stickers of Hot Wheel cars.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

jefflovstrom said:


> Stickers of Hot Wheel cars.



I don't discriminate.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


> Speaking of helmets, am I the only one that's obsessed with covering mine in stickers? Pretty much any sticker I can get my hands on.



You should probably go see some one about that before it gets bad,,
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips

jefflovstrom said:


> You should probably go see some one about that before it gets bad,,
> Jeff



It's to late for me brotha. Learn from my issues and save yourself!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ground 17 stumps yesterday after fighting with trying to line up the new poly belt on my grinder for 3 hours. Planted 3 nice 12' hemlocks at a customers that I removed 3 spruces trees last week.



Heading out early this morning to do a couple jobs. I hate having such a big backlog, seems like m people are calling all the time bitching about when I am gonna get there to do there job. The worst ones are the real small $350 jobs. They think they should be top of your list, most important. Smh.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like job security.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He originally just wanted the spruce trees topped. I told him i wouldn't do it. When I told him about the cheap hemlocks, he jumped all over a removal. He even dug most of the holes for the three new trees in the time it took me to drop off the grinder.and come back with the trees. Wish more customers were this easy to deal with

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I am headed out to work lost Friday with rain and next weekend I am going to the shore for 3 days . Someone got to make the donuts ! Hate Sunday work other then zero traffic it blows


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ground 17 stumps yesterday after fighting with trying to line up the new poly belt on my grinder for 3 hours. Planted 3 nice 12' hemlocks at a customers that I removed 3 spruces trees last week.View attachment 350888
> View attachment 350889
> 
> 
> Heading out early this morning to do a couple jobs. I hate having such a big backlog, seems like m people are calling all the time bitching about when I am gonna get there to do there job. The worst ones are the real small $350 jobs. They think they should be top of your list, most important. Smh.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I hate when they message called once 2 days ago and you too busy to get back to them and the next call you get from them is still on the second day and the message says they called "2 or 3 times last week and you didn't get back to me"....I hate when they pull that schit.


----------



## tree MDS

So now we're crying about being too busy?? I'd be hoping that backlog keeps up.. especially with new chipper payments being what they are and all. Just saying. Suck it up and put on your man suit.


----------



## treeclimber101

Gotta keep hammering to keep Betty bill collector away !


----------



## tree MDS

Got a fresh triaxle load of 3/4" processed for the shop yesterday. I sent a text asking a friend for it the other day. I didn't hear back till yesterday, an hour before delivery. $325. Not bad. Good use of a severely hungover day spreading it with the Deere. Shop is looking sweet. Next is reseeding my lawn again. Gotta love spring.. especially after that winter!!


----------



## treevet

Was feeding some giant logs thru my bc2000 on thur when the rad. fan exploded into a thousand pieces and fluid all over the road. Been having trouble with auto feed, losing fluid, big chips, drive belts shifting and v's wearing out, and general not hundred percent performance. Been to an equipment co., Cummins and a mechanic cause Vermeer wasn't coming down here.

Got them in on Fri and after replacing the huge plastic fan, then rotating the bed knife (no need to flip blades) as the bed knife is round on this chipper, new belt set, the mech. finds a broke motor mount. He says big job but alt. plan is to just weld the mount down. I say fk yeah weld the mofo. Chipper now is running like brand new. Wait for bill I figure to be a grand and lucked out on the fan going into the radiator. New rad is $2500, recore prob was $13 hun but they fixed it for $75.  I made enough doing ass borer treatments that day to pay for the whole schmeal.


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus... I would've never figured a radiator to run $2500. I've looked at mine thinking "that looks like it'd be expensive", but $2500 is just crazy. Good deal on dodging that bullet!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Had a guy that wants to work weekends set up a nice day and then I get a text at 2am saying , not gonna make not going to bed til 5 am lol ! Love trying to set up work up laughable even


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Had a guy that wants to work weekends set up a nice day and then I get a text at 2am saying , not gonna make not going to bed til 5 am lol ! Love trying to set up work up laughable even



Kinda nice when the don't show up sometimes. Once you get calling the customer and explaining (pick your excuse) out of the way, the day is all yours to **** off. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Kinda nice when the don't show up sometimes. Once you get calling the customer and explaining (pick your excuse) out of the way, the day is all yours to **** off. Lol.


Oh I'm working I have 1 guy the extra was just to move things along ! **** em now though that's a one shot deal with me , he can suck a **** now LOL


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh I'm working I have 1 guy the extra was just to move things along ! **** em now though that's a one shot deal with me , he can suck a **** now LOL



he be calling like nuthin happened lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Half of these guys are a ****ing joke . Last week joe sent me a message saying having fun in Philly met a real nice whore . So I figured well I guess I will be changing oil today get to work he's passed out in his car with the heat blasting ..... But he was there completely useless and stunk like brown liquor so bad that I wanted to vomit but he was there he slept there evidentially ! To say the least it shows strong character , poor choices but strong character ! Next day he came back said sorry I will work til 9pm if need be and we did no hurt . But the other half of these guys are not worth a damn and will live there whole lives with awesome excuses of why they are weak minded


----------



## tree MDS

You never know though. One of the guys with me now was big on the no call/no show deal last year. I finally told him to "go suck a cock". Somehow I ended back with him this year, and the kid has been genuinely phenomenal. Really nothing for me to complain about. Even brought along a cdl guy for me just lately. That one seems dealable so far too. I guess it doesn't hurt that he's had no car, so kinda dependant on me since I've been picking him up (till his buddy started, now they ride in together). I guess my point is that you never know. I'm just riding it out these days, no big stress. Its just the tree circus.


----------



## capetrees

Have you got the call from jail yet? "Won't be in today, got locked up on the way to work."

Nice way to start your weekend work.


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Have you got the call from jail yet? "Won't be in today, got locked up on the way to work."
> 
> Nice way to start your weekend work.



My new favorite saying for situations like that is simply "next"!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

For ***** a joke ! How can a grown man live like that ? I find it like I said laughable ! Then you see these guys from time to time always the Same ****


----------



## treevet

I got one that is sticking now. They don't come often, the last one lasted I think 6 or 7 years. This guy is good and dependable and has been around the block, lived homeless and lived in prison and is sober, fit, smart and tought. Takes all my fussy ass schit too as that is what keeps the high end clients. Last client just shook his head and said, "wtf, you guys have a vacuum cleaner out here?".


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> For ***** a joke ! How can a grown man live like that ? I find it like I said laughable ! Then you see these guys from time to time always the Same ****



Sadly, we all know the type. Somehow they always seem to remain flush with cigarettes sporting fancy names like "Mustang", and "GPC" though. Amazing.


----------



## treevet

toughass little mofo


----------



## gorman

Whatcha spraying for?


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> For ***** a joke ! How can a grown man live like that ? I find it like I said laughable !



Hell of it is, I have competition that fits that description. I mean the "owner" of the outfit. And there are dumbass homeowners around here that hire the F'ing clowns.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am having a beautiful day! I have to say that our firefighters are awesome! It is amazing how many homes were saved with fire just yards from the homes. Watching 8 or 9 air drops timed so perfect,, Very impressive.
Jeff
Took some pics going home to get some stuff loaded in my truck.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> I hate when they message called once 2 days ago and you too busy to get back to them and the next call you get from them is still on the second day and the message says they called "2 or 3 times last week and you didn't get back to me"....I hate when they pull that schit.





tree MDS said:


> So now we're crying about being too busy?? I'd be hoping that backlog keeps up.. especially with new chipper payments being what they are and all. Just saying. Suck it up and put on your man suit.


What's a payment on a 60k chipper anyway? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Whatcha spraying for?



Ambrosia beetle, mid may application with Onyx (and Pentrabark). Creates all those little holes at the bottom of Tuliptrees and will kill them with vascular feeding.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> Hell of it is, I have competition that fits that description. I mean the "owner" of the outfit. And there are dumbass homeowners around here that hire the F'ing clowns.



ya gotta consider the fact that moron tree company owners are destroying half our workforce I would guess prior to them calling us (the better companies). One guy asking me for a job said he called one ad and the owner of the company asked him if he smoked pot. He replied no. The owner proceeded to tell him, "we can't use you then".


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> What's a payment on a 60k chipper anyway?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



More than I'd wanna be married to at this point, that's for sure.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> More than I'd wanna be married to at this point, that's for sure.


Was thinking the same thing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> So now we're crying about being too busy?? I'd be hoping that backlog keeps up.. especially with new chipper payments being what they are and all. Just saying. Suck it up and put on your man suit.



I wish I was that busy right now.


----------



## pdqdl

dbl612 said:


> in conn. the dot requires you to have a cdl driver with a class a if trailer is over 10,000# even if your pulling with a pickup under cdl gvw. were not in kansas anymore.



That is true all over the country. My point was that most chippers do not have titles or any GVWR ratings, so Mr. DOT cannot hold you responsible for any CDL requirements.

It matters not at all what some load weighs. If you could tow a 50,000lb chipper/grinder with your F-150 you still wouldn't need a CDL if the machine had no title or trailer license. The only thing that counts for CDL requirements is the Gross Vehicle Weight RATING. Curiously, they cannot give you an overweight ticket for exceeding your GVWR either. They only give tickets for other overweight stuff.


----------



## ducaticorse

pdqdl said:


> That is true all over the country. My point was that most chippers do not have titles or any GVWR ratings, so Mr. DOT cannot hold you responsible for any CDL requirements.
> 
> It matters not at all what some load weighs. If you could tow a 50,000lb chipper/grinder with your F-150 you still wouldn't need a CDL if the machine had no title or trailer license. The only thing that counts for CDL requirements is the Gross Vehicle Weight RATING. Curiously, they cannot give you an overweight ticket for exceeding your GVWR either. They only give tickets for other overweight stuff.


Pretty much every chipper made in the last 30 years has a certificate of origin = title with a gvwr listed from the factory, otherwise it would be impossible to register it for otr use. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well the new chippers come with a Vin tag just like trailers that has all there info on them including the weight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yep. That would get Mr. DOT all excited, wouldn't it?


----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> Pretty much every chipper made in the last 30 years has a certificate of origin = title with a gvwr listed from the factory, otherwise it would be impossible to register it for otr use.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



My '97 Bandit does not. So...we'll assume that should perhaps be 15 years instead of 30? Sadly, I don't make enough money to buy new stuff. On the other hand, my old 200xp works just as good as the day I bought it, so why bother with new?

Maybe treevet can teach me how to sell EAB treatments for high profits to folks that don't know it probably won't work in the long run anyway. EAB just arrived in the KC area, and some folks are getting curious about saving their trees until I tell them a cost for annual treatments.


----------



## ducaticorse

pdqdl said:


> My '97 Bandit does not. So...we'll assume that should perhaps be 15 years instead of 30? Sadly, I don't make enough money to buy new stuff. On the other hand, my old 200xp works just as good as the day I bought it, so why bother with new?
> 
> Maybe treevet can teach me how to sell EAB treatments for high profits to folks that don't know it probably won't work in the long run anyway. EAB just arrived in the KC area, and some folks are getting curious about saving their trees until I tell them a cost for annual treatments.



Funny cuz my 97 bandit 150 does, and I'd bet a good amount of money that yours did too at one point. There is a loophole regarding registering trailers as homemade. Some states laws are different, I'm aware of that, but no factory trailer made in the last few decades doesn't come with a coo or title. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

pdqdl said:


> My '97 Bandit does not. So...we'll assume that should perhaps be 15 years instead of 30? Sadly, I don't make enough money to buy new stuff. On the other hand, my old 200xp works just as good as the day I bought it, so why bother with new?
> 
> Maybe treevet can teach me how to sell EAB treatments for high profits to folks that don't know it probably won't work in the long run anyway. EAB just arrived in the KC area, and some folks are getting curious about saving their trees until I tell them a cost for annual treatments.


And I 100% agree with you on the benefit of running older equipment. I do. Instead of that 60k chipper, I use my 98 morbark 15 inch with a jd 120 which runs the tits, and bought a 25t crane with the money I saved  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

If I was crushing work with scheduling months out in advance, I suppose I could justify purchases like brand new chippers and trucks, but with the way this business is, and seemingly every week a new tree service pops up, I'd rather rest easy knowing I have zero payments at the end of the month to be responsible for if things get tough. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

This what im doing now. Smoking ribs and my famous smoked beans and having a homebrew.


----------



## ducaticorse

girlfriend's kids lax game. I'd rather be drinking beer and bbqing 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75




----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 350985
> View attachment 350986
> View attachment 350987


What did you get for that? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> Funny cuz my 97 bandit 150 does, and I'd bet a good amount of money that yours did too at one point. There is a loophole regarding registering trailers as homemade. Some states laws are different, I'm aware of that, but no factory trailer made in the last few decades doesn't come with a coo or title.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Nope. Bought it new from the dealer. It's met Mr. DOT on many occasions, never a word about where is the registration or plates.


----------



## ducaticorse

Then you must've had a certificate of origin for it at the least! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75




----------



## pdqdl

ducaticorse said:


> Then you must've had a certificate of origin for it at the least!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Um...Bill of sale? No license required in Mo. or Ks. This unit has had both states DOT work it over on many occasions. Never a peep about where is the registration, title, nor license.

It seems to me that the Kansas scales might have been tripping over that for about an hour once, but then they just said nothing while they did their research.


----------



## ducaticorse

pdqdl said:


> Um...Bill of sale? No license required in Mo. or Ks. This unit has had both states DOT work it over on many occasions. Never a peep about where is the registration, title, nor license.
> 
> It seems to me that the Kansas scales might have been tripping over that for about an hour once, but then they just said nothing while they did their research.


I wish MA was like where you live! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> What's a payment on a 60k chipper anyway?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


$1375 a month with nothing down.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

pdqdl said:


> Um...Bill of sale? No license required in Mo. or Ks. This unit has had both states DOT work it over on many occasions. Never a peep about where is the registration, title, nor license.
> 
> It seems to me that the Kansas scales might have been tripping over that for about an hour once, but then they just said nothing while they did their research.


In MA you have to have title, registration, safety inspection, and you better believe they will tow your chit if you don't. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

Had a big pine party last week! Removed 30 pines, grind stumps, remove all the old needles and back fill with top soil. There was a row of lilacs behind the pines we ripped out too.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> $1375 a month with nothing down.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Did u keep the old girl for back up? You must have great credit, mine is not so great care of a car accident I was a passenger in and no work for 6 months in 2010.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> What did you get for that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


7500. We were there three and a half days.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> 7500. We were there three and a half days.


Love those jobs. Love love love them. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Love those jobs. Love love love them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Doing the trees was the easy part! Cleaning up the old needles and dirt work got old, the guys were glad to get out of there.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 350952
> View attachment 350953
> View attachment 350954
> View attachment 350954
> View attachment 350955
> I am having a beautiful day! I have to say that our firefighters are awesome! It is amazing how many homes were saved with fire just yards from the homes. Watching 8 or 9 air drops timed so perfect,, Very impressive.
> Jeff
> Took some pics going home to get some stuff loaded in my truck.


Are you loading stuff up because of the fire?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> Did u keep the old girl for back up? You must have great credit, mine is not so great care of a car accident I was a passenger in and no work for 6 months in 2010.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I sold the old chipper so I could pay off $700 worth of bills a month so the new payment wasn't so bad. I used to have a hell of a hard time getting loans. I started dealing with Phil @ liberty financial and he gets me loans without all the bs the banks give you. I have 4 loans threw them right now. This last time i didn't even have to send in my tax return from last year. I just called and he called me.back at the end of the day and said your good to go. That's the kind of people I like to deal with. If you need a loan, talk to phil.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> Maybe treevet can teach me how to sell EAB treatments for high profits to folks that don't know it probably won't work in the long run anyway. EAB just arrived in the KC area, and some folks are getting curious about saving their trees until I tell them a cost for annual treatments.



That is so out of character for you to make such an ignorant statement....or maybe you are just kidding. We are in very high pressure and there are ash standing dead within eyesight of any place you find yourself...except for the injection treated trees, which are shining lush and healthy like there was no such thing as EAB. People are fully conditioned to pay for the treatments...as long as they are done at the right time, with the right stuff, in the proper dose, dose and timing. Sure some opt out for being fed up with the annual or bi annual payments...but to some it is just pocket change. And it seems for every 1 that drops out, 2 new ones call me and are just changing arborists for whatever reason so they have been protected and now it is just my turn to take their money.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> I sold the old chipper so I could pay off $700 worth of bills a month so the new payment wasn't so bad. I used to have a hell of a hard time getting loans. I started dealing with Phil @ liberty financial and he gets me loans without all the bs the banks give you. I have 4 loans threw them right now. This last time i didn't even have to send in my tax return from last year. I just called and he called me.back at the end of the day and said your good to go. That's the kind of people I like to deal with. If you need a loan, talk to phil.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Same with my guy. Maybe 10 loans over the last 10 years, all paid off and now just a call and it is mine, pretty much whatever I want. 

I consider when I get my mind set on something in effect sort of "capturing" it. I shop it, dicker a little, call Western Finance, Joel Schuman, buy it and in my mind I have captured it and whatever it takes to keep it, I am gonna do it, be it working every day or whatever (not been nec. but if it was I'd do it).


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> In MA you have to have title, registration, safety inspection, and you better believe they will tow your chit if you don't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


no title here on my chipper, trailer sprayer, trailer stumper and no registration, inspection or nuthin. They are even listed as "equipment" in my insurance policy as opposed to my 4 trailers that take a registration.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> no title here on my chipper, trailer sprayer, trailer stumper and no registration, inspection or nuthin. They are even listed as "equipment" in my insurance policy as opposed to my 4 trailers that take a registration.


Good Ole taxachussets! Someone has to pay for all these welfare aholes and their Obama phones! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

listen...anyone wants the easy recipe to making some good bucks doing eab with Mauget, just pm me and I will go over it with you. so simple it will amaze you. I learn so much on forums it is nice to give back a little.


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> Yep. That would get Mr. DOT all excited, wouldn't it?


conn. requires chippers to be registered with a title or vert of origin by manufacturer. can't pass up on those taxes and fees ya know


----------



## ducaticorse

Off topic but does anyone know where I can source one ton srw leafs for a 04F350 that aren't ridiculously expensive?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Buds spring service in lancaster, pa can hook you up.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Buds spring service in lancaster, pa can hook you up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I'll give them a ring tomorrow. Thank you sir.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

So speaking of chippers, there is a 97 morbark 2400 18" for sale with 3100 hrs on it next town over. I haven't looked at it yet so I cannot comment on its condition, but it has had a recent clutch. I currently run a 98 morbark model 13 with 2400hrs and couldn't be more pleased with it. However, since the introduction of the crane, I can see that it's 12-15 inch cap is getting limited fast. I'm confident I could sell the 13 for what I paid for it after having worked it for an entire year and get into the 2400 for pretty much even money. Now that I've typed this out I really don't know what my point was in doing so lol. I think I was going to ask for opinions....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> So speaking of chippers, there is a 97 morbark 2400 18" for sale with 3100 hrs on it next town over. I haven't looked at it yet so I cannot comment on its condition, but it has had a recent clutch. I currently run a 98 morbark model 13 with 2400hrs and couldn't be more pleased with it. However, since the introduction of the crane, I can see that it's 12-15 inch cap is getting limited fast. I'm confident I could sell the 13 for what I paid for it after having worked it for an entire year and get into the 2400 for pretty much even money. Now that I've typed this out I really don't know what my point was in doing so lol. I think I was going to ask for opinions....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I heard the pre 98 models didn't have enough fan paddles to move air and would clog up easy. The fix is to just add more air fins

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I heard the pre 98 models didn't have enough fan paddles to move air and would clog up easy. The fix is to just add more air fins
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I'm trying to find out info on it now. He says he thinks it's got jd 140 in it. Is that what yours has seems short on hp for an 18, but I suppose auto feed handles that issue. I'm getting the vin on it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> Off topic but does anyone know where I can source one ton srw leafs for a 04F350 that aren't ridiculously expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Check out super duty forums. Similar to equipment trading on here, the guys that lift the trucks have the old parts for cheap money.


----------



## Oak Savanna

pdqdl said:


> That is true all over the country. My point was that most chippers do not have titles or any GVWR ratings, so Mr. DOT cannot hold you responsible for any CDL requirements.
> 
> It matters not at all what some load weighs. If you could tow a 50,000lb chipper/grinder with your F-150 you still wouldn't need a CDL if the machine had no title or trailer license. The only thing that counts for CDL requirements is the Gross Vehicle Weight RATING. Curiously, they cannot give you an overweight ticket for exceeding your GVWR either. They only give tickets for other overweight stuff.



Exact same situation here. No plate or title on chippers. A chipper is considered an apperatus not a trailer same as a towable welding machine for example. It doesn't matter what the weight of it is, however if you have a plated trailer the weight matters.


----------



## chief116

Ive had buddies get pulled over for not having plates for cars they were towing on dollies. MA sucks, if wheels hit the public street, it needs to be taxed, titled, registered and inspected.

As far as overweight goes, I've had the DOT weigh me, then check the GVW, GCRW, the registered ratings and even the ratings on the tires to get me for overweight. I would have been ticketed for being over on any one of those.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Ive had buddies get pulled over for not having plates for cars they were towing on dollies. MA sucks, if wheels hit the public street, it needs to be taxed, titled, registered and inspected.
> 
> As far as overweight goes, I've had the DOT weigh me, then check the GVW, GCRW, the registered ratings and even the ratings on the tires to get me for overweight. I would have been ticketed for being over on any one of those.


That's a kunt move... DOMUDDERTRUKINT

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> I'm trying to find out info on it now. He says he thinks it's got jd 140 in it. Is that what yours has seems short on hp for an 18, but I suppose auto feed handles that issue. I'm getting the vin on it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My chipper has the 140 hp John deere. If your chipping big wood all day long, then you will want more hp. I don't know what it weighs, but the 2005 2400 I demo weighed in at. 11000lbs. Which would require you to have a cdl

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

treevet said:


> That is so out of character for you to make such an ignorant statement....or maybe you are just kidding. We are in very high pressure and there are ash standing dead within eyesight of any place you find yourself...except for the injection treated trees, which are shining lush and healthy like there was no such thing as EAB. People are fully conditioned to pay for the treatments...as long as they are done at the right time, with the right stuff, in the proper dose, dose and timing. Sure some opt out for being fed up with the annual or bi annual payments...but to some it is just pocket change. And it seems for every 1 that drops out, 2 new ones call me and are just changing arborists for whatever reason so they have been protected and now it is just my turn to take their money.



There is a company around here treating for EAB but I am sure it too late. They go and treat the trees and then I get the call to remove them later. I have seen success with treatments tho. Like you said, right time, right stuff, right dose etc.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chipper has the 140 hp John deere. If your chipping big wood all day long, then you will want more hp. I don't know what it weighs, but the 2005 2400 I demo weighed in at. 11000lbs. Which would require you to have a cdl
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yeah, all my stuff is going that way begrudgingly..... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chipper has the 140 hp John deere. If your chipping big wood all day long, then you will want more hp. I don't know what it weighs, but the 2005 2400 I demo weighed in at. 11000lbs. Which would require you to have a cdl
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Not necessarily. You could tow it behind a truck with a GVW less than 15000 and not need any kind of CDL. Trailer over 10k PLUS combined weight of over 26000 is what classifies needing a CDL A.


----------



## tree MDS

chief116 said:


> Not necessarily. You could tow it behind a truck with a GVW less than 15000 and not need any kind of CDL. Trailer over 10k PLUS combined weight of over 26000 is what classifies needing a CDL A.



Assuming you're right, that clears up a lot of confusion for me. Now I'm just gonna look for lighter trucks with smaller brakes to tow the bigger stuff. Thanks for clearing that up!!


----------



## ducaticorse

ScottWojo said:


> Belgian, imagine if 5 eastern european countries all lost power at the same time. Every police officer was somewhere else.
> 
> What would you do if you were driving and had all your good saws gassed up and ready and a tree fell across the road blocking traffic?
> Same situation, with saws at hand and the tree falls and hits a car.
> And what would you do if a tree fell onto a car trapping the occupants in a smoking car?
> 
> Stop hesitating people. do not worry about imbarrassment. or what people will think. Do something, take action, why wait?


Oh what a tangled Web we weave... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Oh what a tangled Web we weave...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Wait.. who's ScottWojo, and why are you quoting him?


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Wait.. who's ScottWojo, and why are you quoting him?


Haha. Playing smoke shows with dot on weights and trailers gets you one place. Fkkkked. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

chief116 said:


> Not necessarily. You could tow it behind a truck with a GVW less than 15000 and not need any kind of CDL. Trailer over 10k PLUS combined weight of over 26000 is what classifies needing a CDL A.


Well if you open up the cdl operators manual it had a table that helps you figure out if you need a cdl. It says if your trailer weighs more then 10,001 lbs, you need a class a cdl. It doesn't mention anything about which vehicle you are towing it with.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

Straight from the MA DOT website
http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/license/2diflic.htm
*Different Classes of Licenses*
*Class A*- Any combination of vehicles with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds. (Holders of a Class A license may, with any appropriate endorsements, operate all vehicles within Classes B, C, and D)

So, if the trailer is 11k, the truck can be up to 15k, no cdl.

I don't agree with it, I think that a 60k log truck pulling a bobcat trailer that's registered at 16k should be allowed on a class b, when the landscaper with an f250 can tow the same trailer with a passenger license.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> Are you loading stuff up because of the fire?



Kinda, the land was bought the city of San Marcos and we all have to leave. I was just going to get some stuff I didn't want to lose.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well if you open up the cdl operators manual it had a table that helps you figure out if you need a cdl. It says if your trailer weighs more then 10,001 lbs, you need a class a cdl. It doesn't mention anything about which vehicle you are towing it with.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Lol. Yep, and right after that it says "that's right jarad, you bought a 140hp cdl chipper for 60k ($1375 a month for life), and since cdl laws are federal, you had better watch your ass". Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yep, and right after that it says "that's right jarad, you bought a 140hp cdl chipper for 60k ($1375 a month for life), and since cdl laws are federal, you had better watch your ass". Lol


Boom

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yep, and right after that it says "that's right jarad, you bought a 140hp cdl chipper for 60k ($1375 a month for life), and since cdl laws are federal, you had better watch your ass". Lol


That's why I love early 90 trucks. Dot Can't look up the vin! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> My chipper has the 140 hp John deere. If your chipping big wood all day long, then you will want more hp. I don't know what it weighs, but the 2005 2400 I demo weighed in at. 11000lbs. Which would require you to have a cdl
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



If you are stepping up you really need bottom line 200 hp imo on a wtc.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

So far I like the hp on my machine. I put about 7 hrs on it so far and only burned about 16 gallons of diesel

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

talking mainly about booming crane picked leaders and logs into the chute not dispariging your chipper


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I know. For me the 140 was a good choice. For a crane operation, a bigger hp would be much better

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> So far I like the hp on my machine. I put about 7 hrs on it so far and only burned about 16 gallons of diesel
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I'm sure it's worlds apart from the eager beaver.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It is. That was a good chipper, but this 18rx is a better chipper. Worlds apart.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> That's a kunt move... DOMUDDERTRUKINT
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


its all about the revenue.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> its all about the revenue.



Probably what 2tree's morbark dealer was thinking.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well if you open up the cdl operators manual it had a table that helps you figure out if you need a cdl. It says if your trailer weighs more then 10,001 lbs, you need a class a cdl. It doesn't mention anything about which vehicle you are towing it with.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


it doesn't matter what you tow it with according to our state dot officers. over 10k requires a class a cdl. seater there their right or not they write the tickets! if you argue the inspection gets more thorough.


----------



## ducaticorse

**** these coons in the end. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

dbl612 said:


> it doesn't matter what you tow it with according to our state dot officers. over 10k requires a class a cdl. seater there their right or not they write the tickets! if you argue the inspection gets more thorough.


 

A class A for a trailer GVWR over 10K regardless of the truck towing?? Not true. Combination over 26K requires a class A. Most bobcat trailers are 12K and can be hauled with an F150. That combo legally doesn't require a class A. Your state may have upped the rules but the nationwide CDL regs don't define a class A requirement if the tailer alone is over 10K


----------



## treevet

you are gonna haul a 12k trailer with a little half ton pickup?


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> $1375 a month with nothing down.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



having good credit and a good finance co. no doubt is a good thing but be warned they will definitely let you hang yourself if you choose to do so. they are not financial advisors and their bottom line is THEIR profit and they are gonna be secure with collateral or co signers. a start up company could never afford that payment and pay all their other obligations.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> you are gonna haul a 12k trailer with a little half ton pickup?


My sentiments exactly but the law is the law. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

Theres a reason the pickup truck commercials make best in class towing claims, trailer manufacturers rate the gvw at 9990, and truck companies manufacture trucks with a 26000 gvw. To skirt the CDL requirements and appeal to as broad a spectrum as possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> you are gonna haul a 12k trailer with a little half ton pickup?



Believe it or not I know of a guy around here that pulls a 14K GVWR trailer with a half ton pickup. He is, however, kind of a moron.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Believe it or not I know of a guy around here that pulls a 14K GVWR trailer with a half ton pickup. He is, however, kind of a moron.



If the brakes on the trailer work then what is the big deal?


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If the brakes on the trailer work then what is the big deal?



I knew that was coming. Knew it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> I knew that was coming. Knew it.



Well some of these 1/2 tons claim to be able to tow that much.

What do I know anyway?

I probably wouldn't have started my own business if I couldn't stay on back roads with small trucks and equipment.

I am getting my pick-up ready to haul the trailer for my tractor, its a dual axle jobby with electric brakes. I guess I have to get a brake controller though I would have thought that a 3/4 ton truck advertised with a " tow package" would already have one.

Not to sound stupid but I am when it comes to big trucks and such: I suppose there is not a brake controller built into my truck that I can't see? These controllers are supposed to be readily adjustable?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Used to be pretty much everybody stuck to under CDL trucks. I can see why. I don't want to deal with them.


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well some of these 1/2 tons claim to be able to tow that much.
> 
> What do I know anyway?
> 
> I probably wouldn't have started my own business if I couldn't stay on back roads with small trucks and equipment.
> 
> I am getting my pick-up ready to haul the trailer for my tractor, its a dual axle jobby with electric brakes. I guess I have to get a brake controller though I would have thought that a 3/4 ton truck advertised with a " tow package" would already have one.
> 
> Not to sound stupid but I am when it comes to big trucks and such: I suppose there is not a brake controller built into my truck that I can't see? These controllers are supposed to be readily adjustable?


Sometimes there are. You'll know it. It should have a know or slide dial to control brake power on the trailer. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well some of these 1/2 tons claim to be able to tow that much.
> 
> What do I know anyway?
> 
> I probably wouldn't have started my own business if I couldn't stay on back roads with small trucks and equipment.
> 
> I am getting my pick-up ready to haul the trailer for my tractor, its a dual axle jobby with electric brakes. I guess I have to get a brake controller though I would have thought that a 3/4 ton truck advertised with a " tow package" would already have one.
> 
> Not to sound stupid but I am when it comes to big trucks and such: I suppose there is not a brake controller built into my truck that I can't see? These controllers are supposed to be readily adjustable?



We have a few pickups I don't think I've ever seen a controller in the new ones Im fairly certain I have trailer brakes when towing though 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Unless you have hydraulic surge brakes built into the trailer, you don't have trailer brakes unless you have a unit in the cab. The wiring is there in most new trucks but the controler needs to be installed.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> you are gonna haul a 12k trailer with a little half ton pickup?


 

Ok then, I have a one tone rated for 10,600 lb GVWR. I still don't need to have a class A to haul the 12K trailer. Not in MA anyway.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Sometimes there are. You'll know it. It should have a know or slide dial to control brake power on the trailer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Yeah, I know, the thingy with the knob. I don't have one in the pick-up that I can see so I guess there is none. I am not sure how the thing is wired. There might be a wire to the rear harness connector, maybe it does get energized, maybe its just there waiting to be hooked up.

Some people I have seen with heavy trailers do adjust the controller throughout the day.

My 4500 pound chipper does not have brakes. There is a controller in the dump truck, never used it. Even with a full load and the chipper the f350 seems to stop OK.

Pulling the Dingo (around 3k with trailer and implements) with a F150 wasn't bad either though if there was leaves on a hilly road and a stop sign in front you would want to be careful.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> Unless you have hydraulic surge brakes built into the trailer, you don't have trailer brakes unless you have a unit in the cab. The wiring is there in most new trucks but the controler needs to be installed.



The hydro surge brake is for if/when the trailer gets unhooked only?

I am supposing an electric brake controller controls the amount of ground the circuit can have? Or does it control the current itself?


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The hydro surge brake is for if/when the trailer gets unhooked only?
> 
> I am supposing an electric brake controller controls the amount of ground the circuit can have? Or does it control the current itself?


Hydro surge is for the trailer brakes while hooked up to truck . It works off momentum. The harder the trailer pushes up to the hitch the more pressure applied to the trailer brakes. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> Ok then, I have a one tone rated for 10,600 lb GVWR. I still don't need to have a class A to haul the 12K trailer. Not in MA anyway.



Yeah, I thought I heard an F150 can tow and is rated for 10k. YEEFNHAA!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mu 2012 dodge 3500 came with a brake controler installed from the factory. All my other trucks I had to install one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Mu 2012 dodge 3500 came with a brake controler installed from the factory. All my other trucks I had to install one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I think all I need is the controller itself and a pigtail to plug in under the dash. The wires to the hitch connector are there already. The only wires that need to be dealt with are from controller to under dash connector which I believe is the one right there by the parking brake pedal. How much is this going to cost?


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Mu 2012 dodge 3500 came with a brake controler installed from the factory. All my other trucks I had to install one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



got a fact one in my newish one ton Silverado


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think all I need is the controller itself and a pigtail to plug in under the dash. The wires to the hitch connector are there already. The only wires that need to be dealt with are from controller to under dash connector which I believe is the one right there by the parking brake pedal. How much is this going to cost?


Brake controller is about 70 bucks 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Brake controller is about 70 bucks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Yeah and thank god. Not to jinx myself but I think that is "all" that is needed plus a few minutes.

I was thinking it would be a " lets rewire the whole godamn truck" sort of thing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> got a fact one in my newish one ton Silverado



I looked under there and saw a connector labeled 'brake controller'. What's this world coming to? Isn't everything supposed to be really hard and cost thousands?


----------



## pdqdl

chief116 said:


> Ive had buddies get pulled over for not having plates for cars they were towing on dollies. MA sucks, if wheels hit the public street, it needs to be taxed, titled, registered and inspected.
> 
> As far as overweight goes, I've had the DOT weigh me, then check the GVW, GCRW, the registered ratings and even the ratings on the tires to get me for overweight. I would have been ticketed for being over on any one of those.



I spent a little time trying to research Ma weight regulations. If they are the DOT pests you suggest, it is particularly offensive that they completely don't post any of the regulations on their website. I couldn't find anything on the Ma DOT website about truck weight regulations. 

I DID find that sometime in the recent past they passed some sort of legistlation that obliges them to follow the Federal regulations on trucking. So...you probably cannot get a ticket even in Ma for exceeding the GVWR. I've posted it before, and nobody has ever taken me to task for being wrong about it. Here are the five ways to get an overweight ticket:

Exceed posted Gross Vehicle Weight limit. BIG tickets if you exceed a posted bridge limit.

Exceed licensed GVW. Fines are usually pretty minor.

Exceed per axle weight limits (as limited by statute or axle rating)
Exceed tire weight ratings.
Exceed "bridge law" calculations for GVW & length formulas.


----------



## pdqdl

chief116 said:


> Not necessarily. You could tow it behind a truck with a GVW less than 15000 and not need any kind of CDL. Trailer over 10k PLUS combined weight of over 26000 is what classifies needing a CDL A.



Not quite correct, according to the federal rules. Just hooking up to an over 10k trailer usually obliges you to have a Class A cdl. Most medium duty trucks will have a GVWR greater than 16k. Add up the GVWR rating of the towing vehicle and the trailer, and you have the Gross Combined Weight Rating (GCWR) 
http://www.mmucc.us/mmucc-training/lessons/FMCSA/GVWR_files/GVWR02.htm​
There is a distinction between ratings and actual weight. You can have a truck rated for 16K, a trailer rated at 10k, and be driving down the road completely empty, weighing in at less than 14k and you still must have the CDL. Actual weight has no bearing on the CDL requirements. What counts is the GCWR.


----------



## pdqdl

chief116 said:


> Straight from the MA DOT website
> http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/license/2diflic.htm
> *Different Classes of Licenses*
> *Class A*- Any combination of vehicles with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pound_s provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds._ (Holders of a Class A license may, with any appropriate endorsements, operate all vehicles within Classes B, C, and D)
> 
> So, if the trailer is 11k, the truck can be up to 15k, no cdl.
> 
> I don't agree with it, I think that a 60k log truck pulling a bobcat trailer that's registered at 16k should be allowed on a class b, when the landscaper with an f250 can tow the same trailer with a passenger license.



Umm...you and Ma are in agreement. Note the underlined area from your quote.

From the same page you quoted: "*Class B*- Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds, or any such vehicle towing a vehicle *not in excess* of 10,000 pounds GVWR. (Holders of a Class B license may, with any appropriate endorsements, operate all vehicles within Classes B, C, and D)."


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yeah, I know, the thingy with the knob. I don't have one in the pick-up that I can see so I guess there is none. I am not sure how the thing is wired. There might be a wire to the rear harness connector, maybe it does get energized, maybe its just there waiting to be hooked up.
> 
> Some people I have seen with heavy trailers do adjust the controller throughout the day.
> 
> My 4500 pound chipper does not have brakes. There is a controller in the dump truck, never used it. Even with a full load and the chipper the f350 seems to stop OK.
> 
> Pulling the Dingo (around 3k with trailer and implements) with a F150 wasn't bad either though if there was leaves on a hilly road and a stop sign in front you would want to be careful.



I don't know about your area, but in Missouri any trailer exceeding 3000lbs GVWR MUST have an emergency breakaway switch and working brakes. I think the regulations are also written to include anything that actually weighs more than 3k, because the Kansas DOT put my chipper out of service until we fixed the emergency break-away switch. (it looked like it worked, but it failed their test). As previously stated, it has no GVWR nor license, either.

If you get caught toting around a 4500lb chipper with no working emergency brakes, you might expect to be forced to carry it home on a rollback wrecker, 'cause they probably will put it "out of service", which means you go to jail if they catch you towing it 10 feet from where they park it.


----------



## pdqdl

For youse guys with little experience with brake controllers, you might want to listen up.

The purpose of a brake controller is to adjust the amount of electric current applied to the electric trailer brakes according to how much braking is needed. Almost all brake controllers have a manual lever to allow the operator to "max out" the trailer brakes independently of the towing vehicle, and most of them also allow the operator to limit how hard the trailer brakes, which is particularly important when your trailer is empty and your brakes are good. 

Most controllers nowadays rely on any number of different schemes for limiting the amount of braking applied to the trailer. Too much braking burns up tires and brakes, and not enough adds wear to the towing vehicles brakes and may cause you to crash because the trailer brakes are not helping enough. Older models used swinging pendulums to sense how much the vehicle was slowing and applied more brakes when the pendulum swung further. This worked rather nicely for heavy loads going down highway off-ramps, but not so well in other situations. More modern controllers have several electronic modes you can choose from that supposedly provide a good match for how your trailer capacity and braking requirements fit together. Almost all brake controllers fail to provide adequate braking control in rain or icing conditions; the very time when you need good brakes the most.

In my opinion, ALL electronic brake controllers suck because none of them know how hard the operator is stepping on the brakes. No matter how you adjust the gain, they all hit the brakes either too hard, not hard enough, too late, or too soon ...except this one:* http://www.brakecontroller.com/MaxBrake.pdf No it isn't cheap, but it pays for itself in tires & brakes not damaged by ignorant brake controllers that don't work. Yes, they are a PITA to install, but they are worth it in reliability and ease of use. 

*Ford & GM (I think) have started installing factory brake controllers that also sense how hard the brakes are being applied. If you don't have one of those vehicles, you are stuck with either a crappy cheap controller, or a $350 expense for a good one.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was my birfday, so I bought a .40 S&W Carbine, then at cake. 

Actually, it poured in the am, and the tree I had setup is surrounded by freshly turned dirt, so I used that as an excuse to play hookie. No need for 50lb boots.


----------



## treevet

happy happy beans!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I pull a 13,000 lb enclosed with a 4x4 350 ! **** those stupid cops !


----------



## ducaticorse

Volunteered tree removal and a lawn installation for a habitat for humanity project. Should be a nice write off at the end of the year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Also called morbark, they're telling me that 2400 I mentioned has a 110 jd in it. Wtf?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Also called morbark, they're telling me that 2400 I mentioned has a 110 jd in it. Wtf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Go big or go home! 140 isn't enough in a 15" if being used for crane removals let alone an 18 so yea 110 def ain't no good 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Go big or go home! 140 isn't enough in a 15" if being used for crane removals let alone an 18 so yea 110 def ain't no good
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> I don't know about your area, but in Missouri any trailer exceeding 3000lbs GVWR MUST have an emergency breakaway switch and working brakes. I think the regulations are also written to include anything that actually weighs more than 3k, because the Kansas DOT put my chipper out of service until we fixed the emergency break-away switch. (it looked like it worked, but it failed their test). As previously stated, it has no GVWR nor license, either.
> 
> If you get caught toting around a 4500lb chipper with no working emergency brakes, you might expect to be forced to carry it home on a rollback wrecker, 'cause they probably will put it "out of service", which means you go to jail if they catch you towing it 10 feet from where they park it.




I am going to check into that.


----------



## treeman75

Getting a load of dirt with my 14k dump trailer


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am going to check into that.


Same here with ma on the break away system.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Just did the chipper 86.00 per side for backing plates complete and 120.00 for a battery and breakaway box ! Hell the ticket alone for no brakes is almost that cost , you'd be dumb to just figure on it annually as a part of getting ready !


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Just did the chipper 86.00 per side for backing plates complete and 120.00 for a battery and breakaway box ! Hell the ticket alone for no brakes is almost that cost , you'd be dumb to just figure on it annually as a part of getting ready !


if you keep thinking like that (common sense) your going to get banned from this site.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> if you keep thinking like that (common sense) your going to get banned from this site.


Ahahahhahahahaha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Just did the chipper 86.00 per side for backing plates complete and 120.00 for a battery and breakaway box ! Hell the ticket alone for no brakes is almost that cost , you'd be dumb to just figure on it annually as a part of getting ready !



I got a price of like $1100 just to get the parts to do my bandit with 8k (?) Dexter torflex like you mentioned. I think that included all the wheel bearings, but still?? What're you running, a tsc axle on that bad girl?? Lol

Edit: that was drums too, now that I think about it.. still though. Was thinking it'd be closer to what you quoted!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I got a price of like $1100 just to get the parts to do my bandit with 8k (?) Dexter torflex like you mentioned. I think that included all the wheel bearings, but still?? What're you running, a tsc axle on that bad girl?? Lol
> 
> Edit: that was drums too, now that I think about it.. still though. Was thinking it'd be closer to what you quoted!!



I'm just assuming you went to the dealer. Take a look at the backing plates and drums and try to get some numbers off them. Then cross reference with Dexter. I did 4 drums, backing plates, and bearings in my equipment trailer for around 600


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I'm just assuming you went to the dealer. Take a look at the backing plates and drums and try to get some numbers off them. Then cross reference with Dexter. I did 4 drums, backing plates, and bearings in my equipment trailer for around 600



I think I tried dexter first (figuring bypass the dealer), but they sent me back to the dealer, who couldn't help me directly, but sent me to another spring and axle specialty type company (in state), where I got that quote. Kinda foggy, as that was a year or so ago. I have it written down (with part numbers) in one of my books somewhere. I'll have to look into it more when I get the extra dough. Till then truck stops fine. I just avoid dot like the plague in general. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

We got a rental crane while we wait on a new one or getting ours back from the mechanic brand spanking new 19 ton, I hate it, to many electronics a 6200 dollar box that beeps at me wtf send it back I don't want it lol and I wonder how long before the little wire on the side of the boom gets ripped off? I need a bigger crane so I can get over the tree not through it! Grrrrrrrr it is a push button auto though with AC so I'll take it I guess 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

Today was out at a job in this neighbourhood. Absolutely farging gorgeous.







But our little friends are back... by the billions and are they ever hungry.


----------



## Pelorus

"But our little friends are back... by the billions and are they ever hungry."

Yes they are. They get my immediate and full attention when they dive into an eyeball or ear.


----------



## tree MDS

Groundman One said:


> Today was out at a job in this neighbourhood. Absolutely farging gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But our little friends are back... by the billions and are they ever hungry.




Jesus.. some "neighborhood". I'd think all that sweet beever around them parts could handle any treework that comes along, but what do I know. Lol.


----------



## Zale

Groundman One said:


> Today was out at a job in this neighbourhood. Absolutely farging gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But our little friends are back... by the billions and are they ever hungry.




Nice. So thats what the great white north looks like without snow.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I got a price of like $1100 just to get the parts to do my bandit with 8k (?) Dexter torflex like you mentioned. I think that included all the wheel bearings, but still?? What're you running, a tsc axle on that bad girl?? Lol
> 
> Edit: that was drums too, now that I think about it.. still though. Was thinking it'd be closer to what you quoted!!


The never lube bearing were 400 per side the drum were also a special deal but the brake shoe and backing plate were straight forward trailer store , those never lube are regarded expensive


----------



## Stayalert

yup little buggers are way down south here too…sadly I was splitting wood all day (aka on the ground) not much breeze at ground level…..quartered, etc….big maple rounds and split with a small hydraulic splitter…HO ended up with ~ 2 cord of split stacked…HO lives on a lake so a few requisite cannon balls were in order in the heat of the day…..


----------



## Groundman One

tree MDS said:


> Jesus.. some "neighborhood". I'd think all that sweet beever around them parts could handle any treework that comes along, but what do I know. Lol.



No, not many women with saws, they tend to favor office work.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I bet they do a really good job and are insured and all






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet they do a really good job and are insured and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my sign!!


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet they do a really good job and are insured and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey, it got your attention!! And I wouldn't laugh too hard, that guy will probably make your weeks pay in a day this week, then its all steak, hookers and booze. Just saying.


----------



## KenJax Tree

You're probably right and his phone is ringing off the hook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> You're probably right and his phone is ringing off the hook.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was just fondly remembering my 20's, to be honest. Lol


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet they do a really good job and are insured and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no balls to scratch out tree and write in cheese.


----------



## treeman75

killed this one this morning


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Aaaah, Mother Nature. She is a beech that must be killed.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Aaaah, Mother Nature. She is a beech that must be killed.



Looks like honey locust to me. Not to nit pic or anything. Lol


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> Looks like honey locust to me.



Probably. Just trying to skirt the no no word censor. Didn't even put that together.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Probably. Just trying to skirt the no no word censor. Didn't even put that together.



Gotcha. Well, the thorns on some of them locusts can be a real cock sucker indeed, I'll say that much!! Lol.


----------



## treeman75

It was the tree in the back ground and its a hackberry. The firsttree is a locust


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> It was the tree in the back ground and its a hackberry. The firsttree is a locust



Yeah, I wasn't sure about the second tree, as it got a little grainy enlarging it on my phone. Don't think I've ever seen a hackberry (at least not to my knowledge).


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> Gotcha. Well, the thorns on some of them locusts can be a real cock sucker indeed, I'll say that much!! Lol.



Yeah, we don't get many (if any) of the thorny locusts around here. I think all I've seen are saplings, if they are indeed locusts.


----------



## Oak Savanna

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet they do a really good job and are insured and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just change one digit in the phone number for him!!


----------



## Oak Savanna

tree MDS said:


> Gotcha. Well, the thorns on some of them locusts can be a real cock sucker indeed, I'll say that much!! Lol.



You mean these ones?! They are a cock sucker! We just removed a bunch of locust. A real treat it was!!


----------



## treevet

Honey locust. Gleditsia triancanthos (from memory) (sp?) , a cultivar, has no thorns.

Hackberries around here are massive growing trees.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Honey locust. Gleditsia triancanthos (from memory) (sp?) , a cultivar, has no thorns.
> 
> Hackberries around here are massive growing trees.



Gleditsia triacanthos inermis is the thornless cultivar. Not to nit pic or anything.


----------



## tree MDS

Today, I will (once again) resist the temptation to douse the equipment in gas and run down the street naked (hell, I'm too fat for all that these days anyway), as I'm just about finally sick of this crap business. Its kinda rainy out anyway, so not the best weather for such activities.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Today, I will (once again) resist the temptation to douse the equipment in gas and run down the street naked (hell, I'm too fat for all that these days anyway), as I'm just about finally sick of this crap business. Its kinda rainy out anyway, so not the best weather for such activities.


Settle down Francis... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Settle down Francis...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Oh, I'll be fine. I have to admit though, the thought is kinda liberating at times.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Oh, I'll be fine. I have to admit though, the thought is kinda liberating at times.



I get it. 6k in maintenance and repairs this week. Brakes on my f600, all turret bolts on the crane, tune up on the chipper plus a new autofeed system, and pto cables and a new tailgate on one of the chip trucks. And I ordered a new LMI for the crane which I haven't paid for yet and is not included with the above ass raping. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

The above ass raping LOL ..... I deposited a single check last week for 15,000 ! Bought some fuel paid for all the lost gear that was fronted to me and now I look at my bank account and there is less then 6 K ! What the **** happened there ? Nice thing is all summer I will be threatening suicide because wee leave 1 month pole clipping job enjoy roughly 2 months of here and there work and then jump right back in to a gigantic deal for 2/2.5 months more of pole clipping and hand sawing . This summer should be boring but profitable


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Oak Savanna said:


> You mean these ones?! They are a cock sucker! We just removed a bunch of locust. A real treat it was!! View attachment 351544



That's some medieval ****. Luckily none of that around here. That sucks.


----------



## treevet

Did a td in the midst of assborer hypodermics yesterday and it felt good although WAY less profitable. Today almost the last day of injections, maybe just a 4k day. Ordered a new ms 201 modded to pick up from Brad tonight and buying a ported and other modded 461 next week for $1390. What sold me was the look on his face when he talked about the ported saws when I bought my replacement stolen 150 (which btw is incredible too).

My thoughts were like buying a motorcycle...you buy a 100 hp crotch rocket and do all the porting etc to get 20 more horses sooo why not just buy a damn 140 plus ride in the first place and save money, have the warrantee and not have something all fkd with? Well a 461 with 660 stock power and 461 lightness and handling in the tree and carrying all over the grounds....we'll see. I am such an equipment brat.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cut the tip off my pinky off. Was running a wheel barrow, right hand grazed hinge on back of dump trailer, nice little bur poking out, sliced right through the glove and flayed the tip nice and clean, was hanging off by a little piece of skin. Holy chit does it hurt!


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Cut the tip off my pinky off. Was running a wheel barrow, right hand grazed hinge on back of dump trailer, nice little bur poking out, sliced right through the glove and flayed the tip nice and clean, was hanging off by a little piece of skin. Holy chit does it hurt!


Put some scotch bonnet juice on it. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

crazy glue


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> crazy glue



That new-skin stuff works pretty good for some things too. A slightly more civilized approach.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

You can get sutures on amazon for future injuries. Get a field surgical kit too. Suturing is really easy. Plenty of YouTube videos.


----------



## ducaticorse

I want to buy a winch for my morbark but don't want to pay 6k. And ready, set, go!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Get a mile marker 8k lb and some metal an make ya one for under $600.


----------



## ducaticorse

Brendon Phillips said:


> Get a mile marker 8k lb and some metal an make ya one for under $600.


I have a 9k warn but I've heard that they heat too much during extended use. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

A couple of companies make hydraulic winches. Slow but strong. Plumb off a hydro line already on the chipper. 

Or get an electric winch with 100% duty cycle, your warn 9k probably is. A $300-500 winch probably is not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> A couple of companies make hydraulic winches. Slow but strong. Plumb off a hydro line already on the chipper.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, morbark wants retardo money. Setting it up is the east part. Flaherty doesn't have my turret bolts in yet btw. Situation normal **** my life. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

ducaticorse said:


> Yeah, morbark wants retardo money. Setting it up is the east part. Flaherty doesn't have my turret bolts in yet btw. Situation normal **** my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



**** it run it. We can dump it off on the way back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> **** it run it. We can dump it off on the way back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I'm thinking that too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Try pricing out a winch from bandit. I bought one and installed it on my old chipper (14 years ago). Don't remember exactly what it cost, but was nowhere near that much. Hydraulic winch is a hydraulic winch, shouldn't be any big mystery. Just a thought. 6k is ridiculous.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

sgreanbeans said:


> Cut the tip off my pinky off. Was running a wheel barrow, right hand grazed hinge on back of dump trailer, nice little bur poking out, sliced right through the glove and flayed the tip nice and clean, was hanging off by a little piece of skin. Holy chit does it hurt!


 Just rub some tussin on it


----------



## tree MDS

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Just rub some tussin on it



Or get old school on it and hit it up with a hot poker!!


----------



## treevet

super glue if ya still got the tip (mds


----------



## treevet

a winch on a chipper is like tits on a....well....MDS 

just sayyyan!


----------



## treeclimber101

I saw a homemade winch on a deuce and a half the guy took a basic hydro pump used a log splitter type clutch and welded some **** onto a old winch spool to marry them together , the roller stator pump was prolly the highest dollar part on it .


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> super glue if ya still got the tip (mds



That the old lady, vet? Lol, she's looking real purty!! Just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> a winch on a chipper is like tits on a....well....MDS
> 
> just sayyyan!


If you don't have a chipper winch you're not a fully equipped tree service. Just sayin.


----------



## treevet

now we lasso it with the fkn dingo rope and drag the beotch up to the chopper. hows that winch any better,? ya gots to free wheel it out, if you got free wheelin, then you get up to the chipper mouth and ya gots to figger out how to get the butt off the ground without hitting the bottom of the tray or the forward/reverse bar.....theeennnn ya gots ta get it to engage in the feeders and when/if ya ever do...ya gots to remove the damn hook up. While you are doin this me and my gm unhooked it from the dingo rope, we both grabbed a side if it didn't get fed by the dingo and then we go to mcdonnies and have a 3 course meal while you and yer winch play wackamole lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol... where's my damn popcorn....


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh Christ .... Take your meds ! There is a good purpose for every tool ...


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh Christ .... Take your meds ! There is a good purpose for every tool ...



Lol. Yep, and a forum for every tool too!! 

But yeah, chipper winch is key for the good stuff! I call it advanced groundwork when I actually get a guy that I can trust enough to lower/winch an entire tip tied leader into the chipper. New guys don't even touch it till I feel they're worthy.


----------



## Blakesmaster

My winch will pull a dingo backwards ya old fart.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> My winch will pull a dingo backwards ya old fart.



I bet yours is even more powerful being on a big fancy 18" machine and all!! Lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I bet yours is even more powerful being on a big fancy 18" machine and all!! Lol



Lol. I doubt there's much difference between mine and most other winches but I know it will certainly pull more than a 60 year old ninja and a half retarded gm could muster onto the chipper tray.


----------



## tree MDS

Hey Chris, AC/DC is on, your farorite!! Gonna turn it up, pour me another shot, light one up and fill the cans!! Lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

No offense against kyle2, vet.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yep, and a forum for every tool too!!
> 
> But yeah, chipper winch is key for the good stuff! I call it advanced groundwork when I actually get a guy that I can trust enough to lower/winch an entire tip tied leader into the chipper. New guys don't even touch it till I feel they're worthy.


Another good forum I Treetards on Facebook ! Tht way I can tell you go **** yourself with a glass **** all day and it's not edited ! But I am sure that would really overwhelm you to have to put down your beer and create a fagbook account .... Anyways were all there making fun of the dumb and under educated poor soles that are only lookin for some help , you'd prolly be bored outta your mind LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Psst... hey vet, don't go getting all Lardfingers on me and telling everybody, but rapp is Chris's favorite kind of "music". Just so you know what you're dealing with here. Shh...


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. I doubt there's much difference between mine and most other winches but I know it will certainly pull more than a 60 year old ninja and a half retarded gm could muster onto the chipper tray.



vid or you full of shite bm zie 

let's see that hillbilly crew of yours in full flamin action


----------



## treeclimber101

Raps my favorite Chris can suck a ****


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> No offense against kyle2, vet.



kyle 3 dammit ...pay attention


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Raps my favorite Chris can suck a ****



Lmao. Not surprised by either.


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> kyle 3 dammit ...pay attention


Kyle 3 LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> vid or you full of shite bm zie
> 
> let's see that hillbilly crew of yours in full flamin action View attachment 351624


No good vids on this phone as it's old hat to me now but you pretty much just proved my point by asking for one. You obviously have no clue what they are capable of. Its almost like you're running out of things to not comprehend in this industry. The **** you've been doing the past forty years?


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Raps my favorite Chris can suck a ****



I am right wit you yunguns...I dig me some rap....


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lmao. Not surprised by either.







c'mon Paul. Not even the classics?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I am right wit you yunguns...I dig me some rap....



Jesus man that song was put when I was trying to get my fingers down my first girlfriends undies !


----------



## KenJax Tree

This little 4 man tree company i worked for during the summers in high school, the owner always listened to rap and had some 12" subs in the bucket truck and and chip truck and it bumped LOUD, i wonder what people thought when we pulled up to a job bumpin' and rattlin' **** off their walls with some Too Short or 2LiveCrew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Scores these two beauties today for FREE!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I love a can
I love a bucket
If it got a hole
I'd be sure to ****et


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I love a can
> I love a bucket
> Got a hole?
> I'd be sure to ****et


Ah, poetry at its finest.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Starting off this season's bonze of the month:


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

After a tiring day of starting with a bran-newbie I putzed around and got ready to take the new hire up to Peabody's hill in the morning. Going to give it one last go up there getting settled from the winter storms. We'll be splitting some of the trees up there for next season's wood through-out this year. I just want to finish the damn storm damage for now. JESUS!

The new guy was good. We messed around, I went through the equipment and general duties, I climbed one tallish tree to cut out broken limbs, even took him on a quick estimate. I sent him packing with enough to do a taughtline, the guy is interested and seems to be actually paying attention and understanding. It was a lot for one day.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> I want to buy a winch for my morbark but don't want to pay 6k. And ready, set, go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I seen some morbark winches on tree trader for sale for 3k.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I seen some morbark winches on tree trader for sale for 3k.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Right. Sounds pretty legit. That's only like 2 months worth of payments (out of the 60 months remaining) on yours. Just thinking out loud again..


----------



## Groundman One

Blackflies.
Blackflies.
Blackflies.

 _Arrrrrghhhh!_


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I seen some morbark winches on tree trader for sale for 3k.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to those by chance?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> No good vids on this phone as it's old hat to me now but you pretty much just proved my point by asking for one. You obviously have no clue what they are capable of. Its almost like you're running out of things to not comprehend in this industry. The **** you've been doing the past forty years?



you know dimwit this biz is all about the purchases you make and what tf you do with them. A winch on a chipper is such a non issue (grapple, maybe). And while I am at it...buying a grapple truck instead of a crane that you can pick a tree with...well...just plain dumb is all I can say. Is dumb politically correct to say? I coulda said tard, but chose not to.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> you know dimwit this biz is all about the purchases you make and what tf you do with them. A winch on a chipper is such a non issue (grapple, maybe). And while I am at it...buying a grapple truck instead of a crane that you can pick a tree with...well...just plain dumb is all I can say. Is dumb politically correct to say? I coulda said tard, but chose not to.




I have this uprooted mulberry I have to do. I have to rig a little ATV winch to my chipper to do it, just the set-up on this job would be nice with a chipper winch.


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> Scores these two beauties today for FREE!!


 Looks like the reason they were free is that their life is over. (but i never turn down free stuff)


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> you know dimwit this biz is all about the purchases you make and what tf you do with them. A winch on a chipper is such a non issue (grapple, maybe). And while I am at it...buying a grapple truck instead of a crane that you can pick a tree with...well...just plain dumb is all I can say. Is dumb politically correct to say? I coulda said tard, but chose not to.



Having a winch on the chipper expedites crane work by a good margin. It's much quicker to clip onto the crane cable with the winch line and pull the piece in to the tray. Also, when working in areas that you cannot bring the chipper into, and the crane cannot reach, it can be a life saver hauling brush out, especially if we're fighting lite that day and we leave the dingo at the shop. It's certainly a useful device to have in the arsenal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have this uprooted mulberry I have to do. I have to rig a little ATV winch to my chipper to do it, just the set-up on this job would be nice with a chipper winch.



yeah....if you don't have a crane...or a Dingo,pickup or just about anything else with a pulley hook up I suppose.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

OLD OAK said:


> Looks like the reason they were free is that their life is over. (but i never turn down free stuff)



I got them from my uncle in law. He said the 58g SHOULD run fine, although he hasn't run it in years, it was his grandfathers and it's possible it's all original. If nothing else it'll be a sweet wall hanger. He's not sure why the 038 isn't running, but I'm willing to bet it just needs a cleaning and a pull cord. He got a couple new saws and has no interest in the old ones. Even if I have to put a new engine in it it'll be worth it. He has a history of breaking something simple like a pull cord then letting it sit for a long time, then when he needs a saw he buys one in a pinch.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Having a winch on the chipper expedites crane work by a good margin. It's much quicker to clip onto the crane cable with the winch line and pull the piece in to the tray. Also, when working in areas that you cannot bring the chipper into, and the crane cannot reach, it can be a life saver hauling brush out, especially if we're fighting lite that day and we leave the dingo at the shop. It's certainly a useful device to have in the arsenal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



to each his own but I'd find lots of other neat gear to buy with that 3,4,5,6, $k I thinkin. I just don't see it, esp. if a rookie like blakes has to have one to get his self all moist.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> to each his own but I'd find lots of other neat gear to buy with that 3,4,5,6, $k I thinkin. I just don't see it, esp. if a rookie like blakes has to have one to get his self all moist.



We'll I bought the bucket, bobcat, chip dumps, dingo, chipper and crane already.......

And like I said, no way I'm paying 6k.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you know dimwit this biz is all about the purchases you make and what tf you do with them. A winch on a chipper is such a non issue (grapple, maybe). And while I am at it...buying a grapple truck instead of a crane that you can pick a tree with...well...just plain dumb is all I can say. Is dumb politically correct to say? I coulda said tard, but chose not to.



I gotta admit, I truly admire your miserable, old bastardness!! Priceless in my book!!!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I gotta admit, I truly admire your miserable, old bastardness!! Priceless in my book!!!



I am really happy, but kinda like to make some of you guys unhappy . Its an acquired taste.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I am really happy, but kinda like to make some of you guys unhappy . Its an acquired taste.



Lol. Yeah, and Chrissy is still a little green under the gills, so I hear ya there..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bored,,,,it was a beautiful day,, until I read this thread that is ,,,,opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Green under the gills is when someone is sick ? Or am I totally ****ing retarded with that mind thought , thought it was wet behind the ears or just plain green ? I dunno .... #nobody****ingcares


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Green under the gills is when someone is sick ? Or am I totally ****ing retarded with that mind thought , thought it was wet behind the ears or just plain green ? I dunno .... #nobody****ingcares



Yeah, that didn't feel right as I said it. Was trying to remember something an old (drunk Irish) groundy I had used to say. But yes, who cares. Another day away from the dousing is a good day in my book!! Lol (glug, glug). Night Porks.


----------



## treeclimber101

nice nite for a white wedding rummy


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Bored,,,,it was a beautiful day,, until I read this thread that is ,,,,opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> Jeff



Wtf is your problem now!!?? You don't like it, put on your woman suit and slunker on off to the bathhouse! Just saying.


----------



## treevet

slunker lol


----------



## Brendon Phillips

There's a lot of grumpy people in here today.


----------



## treeclimber101

Slither .....


----------



## treeclimber101

Maybe Jeff's unhappy because the California fires . So here's a song to unsog his panties


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Maybe Jeff's unhappy because the California fires . So here's a song to unsog his panties



Maybe its the fires now but WTF was his problem before the fires. Mangina problems??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

quart of vagisil and call me in the morning.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> you know dimwit this biz is all about the purchases you make and what tf you do with them. A winch on a chipper is such a non issue (grapple, maybe). And while I am at it...buying a grapple truck instead of a crane that you can pick a tree with...well...just plain dumb is all I can say. Is dumb politically correct to say? I coulda said tard, but chose not to.



I know laws don't apply to old blowhards like you that ran a tree service for decades with no cdl. Be nice to have your dot around here. But take a minute and check out NYS rules on crane operation. NCCO ( not that you have one ) don't mean **** in this state. Once again, you are talking out your ass like you know my biz. Lol. Keep it up, you old mamma ****in ninja. I really want to see how clueless you actually are.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yeah, and Chrissy is still a little green under the gills, so I hear ya there..


Thanks buddy. I'll be sure to send you a pic of my next pile of cash. Lol!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks buddy. I'll be sure to send you a pic of my next pile of cash. Lol!



Mmm. Sounds good. I'll be on the egde of my seat waiting. Just please, don't have it be stuffed in Eric's garter belt or anything. Lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

So the super hack is not dead, found out yesterday after learning about this.

http://www.kwqc.com/story/25579233/worker-hurt-in-power-line-fire-in-moline

Guess he started the rumor that he was dead himself, so people would quit coming after him for money..........after he ripped them off, LOL, how freakin pathetic can ya get.
Truck was a total loss.......before it caught on fire. News said 1 guy hurt, locals saying 3 in the hospital. Of course it was not him, he sent some kid, who had no clue, up to do this.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> I know laws don't apply to old blowhards like you that ran a tree service for decades with no cdl. Be nice to have your dot around here. But take a minute and check out NYS rules on crane operation. NCCO ( not that you have one ) don't mean **** in this state. Once again, you are talking out your ass like you know my biz. Lol. Keep it up, you old mamma ****in ninja. I really want to see how clueless you actually are.



panties in a bunch lol. I got a cdl. wtf you talkin bout dipshit. If you got such a pile of money why your hillbilly ass still live in a single wide trailer and NOT SMART ENOUGH TO BUY A CRANE. Be back later, got to go take a steamin, juicy, stanky Bowel Movement...or a BM if you will lol. 
here's a selfie of you


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> panties in a bunch lol. I got a cdl. wtf you talkin bout dipshit. If you got such a pile of money why your hillbilly ass still live in a single wide trailer and NOT SMART ENOUGH TO BUY A CRANE. Be back later, got to go take a steamin, juicy, stanky Bowel Movement...or a BM if you will lol. View attachment 351714
> here's a selfie of you


BM is your license class now. What was it five years ago? I have an AM personally, like any fully equipped tree service owner has. Still waiting on your thoughts on operating a crane in NYS. Lol. Should be precious.


----------



## treeclimber101

I sold my log truck and bought a pole clip ! Much easier on the wallet and the DOT don't know what it is , so they can't fine me accordingly ! And is that real **** because if it that's gross and to see that at 7am is wrong .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Feel like I got the flu. Heading out to grind some stumps I have to get done today. Hopefully I don't throw up in there driveways. Or **** myself for that fact

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I took off today and tomorrow to do work on my truck , gonna fiberglass a few spots on the bucket corners because I have a few spots that look weak


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I took off today and tomorrow to do work on my truck , gonna fiberglass a few spots on the bucket corners because I have a few spots that look weak


Took the day off as well. Estimates and paperwork is today's game. Got a willow to do tomorrow in a construction zone.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> BM is your license class now. What was it five years ago? I have an AM personally, like any fully equipped tree service owner has. Still waiting on your thoughts on operating a crane in NYS. Lol. Should be precious.



wtf do I care about "operating a crane in nys"? Nobody operates a crane up there? You do what they tell you to do Mr. Movement.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> Took the day off as well. Estimates and paperwork is today's game. Got a willow to do tomorrow in a construction zone.



day off hard charger? lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> wtf do I care about "operating a crane in nys"? Nobody operates a crane up there? You do what they tell you to do Mr. Movement.


You really are a thick old sob. There's many good reasons to buy a log truck before a crane in my state. Don't get all pissy cause you're too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## treeman75

I should do something today but really not feeling it. The big cylinder on my log loader needs the seal replaced and trying to figure out the best way to get it off and on. It looks like it weighs about 300 pounds.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I should do something today but really not feeling it. The big cylinder on my log loader needs the seal replaced and trying to figure out the best way to get it off and on. It looks like it weighs about 300 pounds.


Prolly more like 7/800 and your biggest problem will be finding a spanner tool to fit it and with all that heavy lifting you are gonna be beating that cap off for a month of Sundays


----------



## dbl612

treeman75 said:


> I should do something today but really not feeling it. The big cylinder on my log loader needs the seal replaced and trying to figure out the best way to get it off and on. It looks like it weighs about 300 pounds.


leave the base attached to the turret and loosen the cap before you pull the rod end pin. might be easier to just pull the rod out, repack, and reinsert assembly into base. will have to remove lock valve from base to allow rod to be reinserted. once reinstalled, with cap tightened , run cylinder in and out several times to bleed air out before you pin up to stick. this will prevent surprises caused by trapped air.


----------



## treeclimber101

Wise words .... But what pin are you referring too , I've never see any stinking pin ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Best to leave it alone and just put a fresh diaper on it everyday




!


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Prolly more like 7/800 and your biggest problem will be finding a spanner tool to fit it and with all that heavy lifting you are gonna be beating that cap off for a month of Sundays


Ya, its going to be pain in the ass! I think im just going to take it to a truck shop and let them take it off. I talked to the place thats going to rebuild it and said its only going to be a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Wise words .... But what pin are you referring too , I've never see any stinking pin ?


got to be a pin on the rod end that connects cylinder to stick


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> leave the base attached to the turret and loosen the cap before you pull the rod end pin. might be easier to just pull the rod out, repack, and reinsert assembly into base. will have to remove lock valve from base to allow rod to be reinserted. once reinstalled, with cap tightened , run cylinder in and out several times to bleed air out before you pin up to stick. this will prevent surprises caused by trapped air.



I just wub to hear a man that knows wtf he is talkin bout. Pay attenshun Christina.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I just wub to hear a man that knows wtf he is talkin bout. Pay attenshun Christina.


I listen to Tom very carefully. His advice sold me on the piece of equipment you're currently questioning. Thanks for looking out though.


----------



## treevet

picked up my brand spankin new Snellorized ms201 an hour or so ago from Brad. It is beautiful with the new tec blade covers and all. Tried to use my ole ms 200 today on a 30" dbh Ginkgo but the mf wouldn't set up. Don't think this one has any high adjustment...how dumb. Had a razor edge on it too and it worked ok couple of days ago. 

So I used the 150 all day chunkin huge cuts with it. Brad said this one was ever a better cranker than the first (robbed one) and I agree. Just like a surgical tool. But have to have a 210 for chunkin. I could take the 4 ms 200's in for carbs but they just gonna sit on the shelf afterwards. No gm of mine is gonna use a tophandle. ms 361's for them. Not sophisticated enough ever to change saws during the day.

So the news from my dealer is if you want a 660 you better jump. Going to a stratified computerized 661 soon and the 660 will be bye bye. Huge demand for em.

Gonna buy (up front for just the saw) my 461 (H I think with the wrap handle and other goodies) mid next week and brad's gonna do it up next Sat.


----------



## KenJax Tree

210 or 201? And Ginkgo smell like dog ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

01, yeah but they chip and cut ruhl eezy.


----------



## treeman75




----------



## KenJax Tree

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 351789


Tomorrow your ass is gonna gag a maggot off a gut wagon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 351789


I love boiled eggs 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 351789



I wouldn't want to be in a confined area with you in a few hours.


----------



## capetrees

Only way to make that combo worse is if the egg was pickled. Or even worse than that, a pickled onion.

Very bad aftereffects.


----------



## mckeetree

Or add peanuts to that snack.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> I love boiled eggs
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Some excited and informational exchanges this evening, eh? That's why I come here, for the guttural nods of fellow egg eaters.


----------



## Zale

3 hard boiled eggs a day for lunch. No beer. Black coffee.


----------



## treeman75

capetrees said:


> Only way to make that combo worse is if the egg was pickled. Or even worse than that, a pickled onion.
> 
> Very bad aftereffects.


It was a garlic pickled egg!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> picked up my brand spankin new Snellorized ms210 an hour or so ago from Brad. It is beautiful with the new tec blade covers and all. Tried to use my ole ms 200 today on a 30" dbh Ginkgo but the mf wouldn't set up. Don't think this one has any high adjustment...how dumb. Had a razor edge on it too and it worked ok couple of days ago.
> 
> So I used the 150 all day chunkin huge cuts with it. Brad said this one was ever a better cranker than the first (robbed one) and I agree. Just like a surgical tool. But have to have a 210 for chunkin. I could take the 4 ms 200's in for carbs but they just gonna sit on the shelf afterwards. No gm of mine is gonna use a tophandle. ms 361's for them. Not sophisticated enough ever to change saws during the day.
> 
> So the news from my dealer is if you want a 660 you better jump. Going to a stratified computerized 661 soon and the 660 will be bye bye. Huge demand for em.
> 
> Gonna buy (up front for just the saw) my 461 (H I think with the wrap handle and other goodies) mid next week and brad's gonna do it up next Sat.



Thanks for the 'heads up' on the 660's,,,,
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

On my way with Chief to go rock a pine stand in NH with our fresh turret bolts!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Get plenty of pics now !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

I parked my wood truck and asv trailer on the street in the morning setting up and the neighbor came out yelling "move your truck right now, I have my own tree crew coming and you're blocking their way into my driveway!" 
I calmly tell her "that's fine but there's no need to be nasty."

She screams "I'M NOT BEING NASTY!" At the top of her lungs. 

I smile and go and move my stuff. Wish I had that outburst on video.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Aleppo pine removal. We were gonna remove it next week, but this morning I saw that the co-dom split striaght thru the middle to the ground. About 80' and over a house. It was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

gorman said:


> I parked my wood truck and asv trailer on the street in the morning setting up and the neighbor came out yelling "move your truck right now, I have my own tree crew coming and you're blocking their way into my driveway!"
> I calmly tell her "that's fine but there's no need to be nasty."
> 
> She screams "I'M NOT BEING NASTY!" At the top of her lungs.
> 
> I smile and go and move my stuff. Wish I had that outburst on video.


I think just a "I have a potty mouth" needed.


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> I parked my wood truck and asv trailer on the street in the morning setting up and the neighbor came out yelling "move your truck right now, I have my own tree crew coming and you're blocking their way into my driveway!"
> I calmly tell her "that's fine but there's no need to be nasty."
> 
> She screams "I'M NOT BEING NASTY!" At the top of her lungs.
> 
> I smile and go and move my stuff. Wish I had that outburst on video.


 You must be a real nice guy because i would have told her to eat **** and die.


----------



## ducaticorse

OLD OAK said:


> You must be a real nice guy because i would have told her to eat **** and die.


Yeah I would have pulled a nutty


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarquisTree

treevet said:


> panties in a bunch lol. I got a cdl. wtf you talkin bout dipshit. If you got such a pile of money why your hillbilly ass still live in a single wide trailer and NOT SMART ENOUGH TO BUY A CRANE. Be back later, got to go take a steamin, juicy, stanky Bowel Movement...or a BM if you will lol. View attachment 351714
> here's a selfie of you



Wow... haven't even looked at this site in a long time. Looks like tv is back on his rotten soap box again. To bad you banned Od it was good to have someone to keep his obsolete ass in line. Well actually it might be a good thing, reading his garbage always makes me laugh, a few of his post might just cure my insomnia


----------



## tree MDS

Worked for a cop yesterday (lol). At one point we were doing a huge drop hitch on this oak and I wanted to get the boom out of the way and have one guy break the hinge. Well I had a little bit too much holding wood, so one guy couldn't do it. Felt great ordering the cop to get on the rope and give a hand (was leaning on his truck watching). I hate to see a perfectly good big gym rat cop going to waste just watching. Actually, he was a pretty good guy and it was a good day, just a bit long and brutal. Guy was impressed, said he'll throw my name if he hears of any work.


----------



## tree MDS

I had to knock at every door on the house for like 15 mins trying to ask him if he was going to need to move any cars out before we set up... big ass German Shepherd barking away. He knew I was coming too. He finally answered. I think he was still drunk. He's all "I'm sorry, long night". I felt like saying, "yeah, me too". ****ing cops. I'm betting he was Irish. Kept thinking of Tree Pig all day. Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Worked for a cop yesterday (lol). At one point we were doing a huge drop hitch on this oak and I wanted to get the boom out of the way and have one guy break the hinge. Well I had a little bit too much holding wood, so one guy couldn't do it. Felt great ordering the cop to get on the rope and give a hand (was leaning on his truck watching). I hate to see a perfectly good big gym rat cop going to waste just watching. Actually, he was a pretty good guy and it was a good day, just a bit long and brutal. Guy was impressed, said he'll throw my name if he hears of any work.


I'm sure all the cops already know your name.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm sure all the cops already know your name.



Lol. I was wondering what smart ass comment somebody was gonna come up with.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I had to knock at every door on the house for like 15 mins trying to ask him if he was going to need to move any cars out before we set up... big ass German Shepherd barking away. He knew I was coming too. He finally answered. I think he was still drunk. He's all "I'm sorry, long night". I felt like saying, "yeah, me too". ****ing cops. I'm betting he was Irish. Kept thinking of Tree Pig all day. Lol



mebbe he was gettin him some and you ruinin it?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> mebbe he was gettin him some and you ruinin it?



No, he'd had a rough night. His wife didn't look like the banging in the morning kind. She might have gotten it the night before though. Lol.


----------



## treeman75

The 200's I got from Eddie should be here Tuesday. Mastermind went through them and did the woodsport to them. I have some nice removals this week and cant wait to try them out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Have any of you had the heat shield on the MS201T under the engine come loose? It is held on by 2 little rivets to the bottom. I have 2.
They don't sell that part and I need to buy a tank assembly. $200 for repair. I am done with the 201, I just replaced them with 2 more T540xp's.
Jeff


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Have any of you had the heat shield on the MS201T under the engine come loose? It is held on by 2 little rivets to the bottom. I have 2.
> They don't sell that part and I need to buy a tank assembly. $200 for repair. I am done with the 201, I just replaced them with 2 more T540xp's.
> Jeff


Mine is rattling around. I was told no big deal to leave it that way as long as it was still there


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Who on here can mod the 201t?


----------



## ducaticorse

Brendon Phillips said:


> Who on here can mod the 201t?


Cpl of dudes do it. Brad snell is one of them. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

What the fuq over? Anyone know what in the fuq this is all about? 
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

I've read you can get it to run and cut like a 200, but I'm a little reluctant to do it myself. Opening up the muffler really did make a big difference, but I know I can get a lot more. I might try porting on a junk saw to see how it works and go from there. I would want to send my 201 to someone who does it professionally though, as expensive as that saw is.


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> What the fuq over? Anyone know what in the fuq this is all about?
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


hendrickson walking beam bushings. might want to turn that 1/2 keeper bolt around in the meantime so the bolt threads don't blow out the tire sidewall. welcome to the crane world!


----------



## treevet




----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> hendrickson walking beam bushings. might want to turn that 1/2 keeper bolt around in the meantime so the bolt threads don't blow out the tire sidewall. welcome to the crane world!


I posted this expressly for you sir. Kinda psyched you answered so quick. You know your chit that's for sure. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Mine is rattling around. I was told no big deal to leave it that way as long as it was still there



It is a big deal,, look at the plastics burning thru the under body. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> What the fuq over? Anyone know what in the fuq this is all about?
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




Metal fatigue?
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

It's bs is what it is... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> It's bs is what it is...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


How many miles does chassis have on it ?? For sure walking beam bushings. Not cheap or easy to change. :-(


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> How many miles does chassis have on it ?? For sure walking beam bushings. Not cheap or easy to change. :-(


Yeah I've been made aware of the potential costs. Fml... It has a fresh Ford brasil in it, so it probably 1 beeeeelion miles on it... Title says about a hundo K though. Was a rigging truck for shaugnesy crane. Went back and forth from southie to NYC

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

I'd love to take the boom and trow it on a nice Pete or Kenworth. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> How many miles does chassis have on it ?? For sure walking beam bushings. Not cheap or easy to change. :-(


How much you figure on changing them out? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Because this week has just been dandy so far in maint and repair expenses lol.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> It is a big deal,, look at the plastics burning thru the under body.
> Jeff



How long did it take to burn the plastic after the shield was knocked loose? Mine has about ten hours on it with a loose shield and no signs of melting


----------



## treeman75

Brendon Phillips said:


> Who on here can mod the 201t?


mastermind can do it.


----------



## treeman75

Brendon Phillips said:


> I've read you can get it to run and cut like a 200, but I'm a little reluctant to do it myself. Opening up the muffler really did make a big difference, but I know I can get a lot more. I might try porting on a junk saw to see how it works and go from there. I would want to send my 201 to someone who does it professionally though, as expensive as that saw is.


Thats all that mastermind does, full time.


----------



## luckydad

Well I have 3 of them 200s he done for me. They will spoil you sir !!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> I'd love to take the boom and trow it on a nice Pete or Kenworth.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


100 k with all the turning and maneuvering about average. replace bushings in center and ends of walking beams you will be as good as new. truck won't get any more rental rate if on pete or kw. brazilian motor was dependable and thrifty with fuel. 270 hp version was good. has no prob spending most of its day above idle which crane work is. big engines don't like the low speed/load use. do some repairs, use it, make money. you didn't buy the virgin mary. you got a nice simple truck there.


----------



## ducaticorse

I'm actually amazed at the nonexistent fuel consumption on the motor DB. It's crazy good! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Kokomo said:


> *Trees*
> 
> Dear Sirs,
> Thank you for your replies on the tree of hope. Your information is greatly appreciated. As a Student Gov't Officer I would like to do something for Arbor Day. Any suggestions. I will have to present them at the Board meeting by January. I appreciate your help


Dammit! I need to stop spending money! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Well said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> Well I have 3 of them 200s he done for me. They will spoil you sir !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You running a 14 or 16" bar? Im thinking of running a 14".


----------



## treeman75

Hey luckydad, what mix you use with them and is it 40to1?


----------



## treeman75

I have been using stihl synthetic mix in the gray bottle.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> You running a 14 or 16" bar? Im thinking of running a 14".


U can run a 16 on a stock 200 all day long. I can only imagine what a modified one would do with a 14

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75




----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


>



I have movement. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

That reminds me, gotta drop my second 200 off to get rebuilt this week.

Was checking my e mail earlier and had a nice surprise. A $3600 cake job I had thought I lost came in. They were just waiting for approval from the committee. One of these high end communities where they have to get the okay to cut anything down. Guess I know where my next round of hookers, booze and steaks is coming from. Lol.


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> Hey luckydad, what mix you use with them and is it 40to1?


I mix 12.8oz to 4 gallons of non ethanol gas. That's pretty close to 40.1 mix. I like the Belray H1R oil, I think Randy uses it also. But if I can't pic it up I use the synthetic stihl mix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> You running a 14 or 16" bar? Im thinking of running a 14".


I run a 14" reduced weight on one saw for trimming, and 16" on the other two for removals, and swap them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> How long did it take to burn the plastic after the shield was knocked loose? Mine has about ten hours on it with a loose shield and no signs of melting



Depends on what you are cutting,,I will get some pics Tuesday. 
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


>



Yep that's the first 200 he ported for me, it is a very very strong saw for sure !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Chris u get my note mke called me back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Yes I got it. Thanks man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Pool side playing today !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

luckydad said:


> I run a 14" reduced weight on one saw for trimming, and 16" on the other two for removals, and swap them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I contacted Mmind this morning and am gonna try one of my 200's with him. But if you are going out trimming if you had a 150...all your 200,201,540xp's whatever would be riding the bench.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> I contacted Mmind this morning and am gonna try one of my 200's with him. But if you are going out trimming if you had a 150...all your 200,201,540xp's whatever would be riding the bench.



you will love the weight difference esp and adequate power but you do have to get used to the power difference on cut and toss...didn't hurt much but coulda been way worse...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you will love the weight difference esp and adequate power but you do have to get used to the power difference on cut and toss...didn't hurt much but coulda been way worse...View attachment 352139



Jesus!! To hell with Jeffers,,,,,, I'm writing you up myself!!! Take it easy, old boy.. we all know you bad ass!!


----------



## luckydad

treevet said:


> I contacted Mmind this morning and am gonna try one of my 200's with him. But if you are going out trimming if you had a 150...all your 200,201,540xp's whatever would be riding the bench.


Got a new one in the box, just gotta send it to the gun toten monkey soon ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got the day off tomorrow, happy Memorial day guys.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Hot job tomorrow.....double time yup i'm there and will be home before 1:00


----------



## luckydad

How's your arm healing ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

luckydad said:


> How's your arm healing ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its fine, all healed now. My lawyer sent the papers to the owners this week so we'll see what happens


----------



## luckydad

KenJax Tree said:


> Its fine, all healed now. My lawyer sent the papers to the owners this week so we'll see what happens


I hope everything works out well for you on that end. Sounds like the important parts are all good now.


----------



## KenJax Tree

luckydad said:


> I hope everything works out well for you on that end. Sounds like the important parts are all good now.


Yeah i was a little worried at first with it being my right arm and being right handed but it fine now.


----------



## Zale

I hope you have a mean, hungry lawyer that would sell his kids for a sizable settlement. Don't take their first offer, make them suffer.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys seem awful sue happy. So he got a little nip, big deal. He said himself he's all healed up.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> I hope you have a mean, hungry lawyer that would sell his kids for a sizable settlement. Don't take their first offer, make them suffer.



Right. Maybe he can get himself a nice truck and chipper out of the deal.


----------



## treevet

everybody's got (should have) homeowner's insurance. why not collect a little. lawyer scumbag's gonna take at least a third anyway. bal on hosp bills not gonna pay themselves...etc.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> everybody's got (should have) homeowner's insurance. why not collect a little. lawyer scumbag's gonna take at least a third anyway. bal on hosp bills not gonna pay themselves...etc.



You're ruining my fun. lol


----------



## treevet

oh....ok....shhhhhhhhh....say no more


----------



## treevet

off to see the movie "Neighbors" with my (adult) daughter and son at 10 am pre crowd. Wife doesn't like potty humor.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> You guys seem awful sue happy. So he got a little nip, big deal. He said himself he's all healed up.


Not fer nothing, but exfuvkingsactly. This country is going to hell in a hand basket. Just cuz others are doing it constantly don't make it right. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

When I was a kid, our dogs used to bite everything that moved. Lol. I had this one that was supposedly pit/great Dane. That thing was downright nasty. I watched in dread one day when he got out and attacked our elderly neighbor. Dog ripped the pants right off the poor old bastard. I kinda felt bad about that one. Another time, this old ***** came flying down the street doing that power-walking deal. That didn't work out so well for her. She was wearing a heavy, canvas type overcoat. I can still hear the tearing and shredding. I think we might've gotten sued over that one. Lol. Ah, the good old days..


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> You guys seem awful sue happy. So he got a little nip, big deal. He said himself he's all healed up.



I was talking to a lawyer from Mass. at the bar in Las Vegas a couple years ago. He was telling me don't even walk up to a door and ask directions if you ever make it up north...those people will sue you for anything. That being said, I considered suing some HO's myself when their dog bit the hell out of me about 15 years ago.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dog's like me!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Dog's like me!
> Jeff



Lol. You just haven't met one uglier than you yet.


----------



## treevet

might come in useful to someone as it did to me....http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/shipping-my-saws-how-to-best-package.249483/


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Not fer nothing, but exfuvkingsactly. This country is going to hell in a hand basket. Just cuz others are doing it constantly don't make it right.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Actually, these days, if a beagle came at me I would fall down screaming and try to make the most of it. Its the American Way!

And that was a little more than a nip Kenjax got. I would be trying to retire.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> off to see the movie "Neighbors" with my (adult) daughter and son at 10 am pre crowd. Wife doesn't like potty humor.



What decade do you live in where that movie is still something one goes to see?


----------



## ducaticorse

I got attacked by a pit last summer. I learned her, and her owner, went to the hospital got cleaned up and went about my business. Are there certain scenarios where gross negligence deserves financial compensation? Yes. This wasn't one of them. Even the hospital was trying to get me to dime on the dog and owner. Just politely declined and went on my way 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What decade do you live in where that movie is still something one goes to see?



Dr. peepee, you need to get out more and quit assaulting chihuahas lol

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/


----------



## mckeetree

ducaticorse said:


> I got attacked by a pit last summer. I learned her, and her owner, went to the hospital got cleaned up and went about my business. Are there certain scenarios where gross negligence deserves financial compensation? Yes. This wasn't one of them. Even the hospital was trying to get me to dime on the dog and owner. Just politely declined and went on my way
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



What I never could understand is why some ******* trains their dog to bite anybody that comes around and then ask someone in the service business to come to their house for whatever reason and then acts surprised when the dog bites them. Or is in some area they know you may have to enter and the dog bites them. I have been bit twice, the first time by a chow 25 years ago and the second time by a doberman mix 15 years ago.


----------



## ducaticorse

Chows are bad ass. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

ducaticorse said:


> Chows are bad ass.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



That old chow never made a sound. Just slipped up there and bit the **** out of me.


----------



## ducaticorse

We had two on the way to school when we were kids. Owner never sugar coated it. You kids will die if you ever jump my fence. We never tested the idea. Fuq that chit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

think I made a wrong turn and am somehow in the "whadga your dog do today" thread


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> think I made a wrong turn and am somehow in the "whadga your dog do today" thread



Getting old is nothing to be ashamed of,,,
Jeff


----------



## treevet

how about BEING old? 

hey every one will get there some day...some sooner than later lol

alternative sucks tho


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> how about BEING old?
> 
> hey every one will get there some day...some sooner than later lol
> 
> alternative sucks tho



You ain't old yet (lol). The day you slow down and admit to yourself that you're not the raping momma's in the ass kinda turbo ninja that you know you are, well, that's the beginning of the end IMO. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

booyah


----------



## treevet

ps...just hope I stay around ass raping as if I am gone...that might leave you as the senior citizen lol


----------



## RDAA

I realized that my wife and her two kids REALLY don't like me working sun up till sun down six days a week trying to successfully run my business. She was crying while we were talking with her aunt. I'm not around enough for everyone she feels like a second priority to my business. It takes a lot of time to be the employee, mechanic, book keeper, estimator and such. Lots of fun. I always take Sunday off no phone calls at all. It's been really busy this last week or so trying to catch up with the work load from the previous week and a half of rain. I guess I am a work a haulic. I love how things have been going business wise but the personal life has really suffered. Any tips about how to make this work without ruining my family life? Or do I have to sell everything and work a miserable 8 to 5 job again?


----------



## BC WetCoast

RDAA said:


> I realized that my wife and her two kids REALLY don't like me working sun up till sun down six days a week trying to successfully run my business. She was crying while we were talking with her aunt. I'm not around enough for everyone she feels like a second priority to my business. It takes a lot of time to be the employee, mechanic, book keeper, estimator and such. Lots of fun. I always take Sunday off no phone calls at all. It's been really busy this last week or so trying to catch up with the work load from the previous week and a half of rain. I guess I am a work a haulic. I love how things have been going business wise but the personal life has really suffered. Any tips about how to make this work without ruining my family life? Or do I have to sell everything and work a miserable 8 to 5 job again?



I was listening to a guy on the radio who was selling sales training. The gist of what he was saying was to focus on those activities that you need to make money. The rest you can "eliminate, simplify, delegate, automate".
http://theviewinside.me/eliminate-simplify-automate-delegate-the-four-steps-to-freedom/

Maybe in your case you can hire out the bookkeeping. You can get a book keeper to come in 4 hrs a week for about $25/hr and do all the things you do AP/AR/payroll etc way faster and more efficient. 

Same with a mechanic, bring in an independent mechanic as required.

Of course if you don't want to be a husband or father, you're well on your way. I went back to being an employee, minimal stress, time for other things in my life I find important (volunteering, coaching my kids, Scout leader, kayaking). I don't make as much money, but I think I have a better quality of life than my boss.


----------



## treevet

It is a tough equation to balance. To me the variable that HAD to go was intoxicants. Eliminating them had a huge effect on my ability to balance personal and business life. But that's just me.


----------



## capetrees

RDAA said:


> I realized that my wife and her two kids REALLY don't like me working sun up till sun down six days a week trying to successfully run my business. She was crying while we were talking with her aunt. I'm not around enough for everyone she feels like a second priority to my business. It takes a lot of time to be the employee, mechanic, book keeper, estimator and such. Lots of fun. I always take Sunday off no phone calls at all. It's been really busy this last week or so trying to catch up with the work load from the previous week and a half of rain. I guess I am a work a haulic. I love how things have been going business wise but the personal life has really suffered. Any tips about how to make this work without ruining my family life? Or do I have to sell everything and work a miserable 8 to 5 job again?


 
Same here. Huge workaholic. Realized recently when my kids were continuously bummed I wasn't at their games.

Realize what you make year to year and cut the jobs and dutys you don't need. You'll make a bit less money but it frees up immense amounts of time. Have mechanics work on the machines. You'll be out working making it to cover the costs but then you'll also have free time in the end. Little by little focus on where your money is coming from and cut the junk.


----------



## treeclimber101

this is how we started the day after vacation with a 80 ft punky dead oak tree


----------



## RDAA

capetrees said:


> Same here. Huge workaholic. Realized recently when my kids were continuously bummed I wasn't at their games.
> 
> Realize what you make year to year and cut the jobs and dutys you don't need. You'll make a bit less money but it frees up immense amounts of time. Have mechanics work on the machines. You'll be out working making it to cover the costs but then you'll also have free time in the end. Little by little focus on where your money is coming from and cut the junk.


 I have a client base started already doing this part time for a few years now turned it full time. I would love to be in such demand that I could line up the good money making ones and pass on the small pain in the ass jobs that in the end you mess around more than its worth. It would be nice to have a pick of what I wanted to do. I'm working on a lot of small jobs but they are in a close area that I can stack a few and make up an ok day. I do have some good medium sized ones lined up also. I realized that maintenance days I save money but not enough to justify not working.


----------



## ducaticorse

RDAA said:


> I have a client base started already doing this part time for a few years now turned it full time. I would love to be in such demand that I could line up the good money making ones and pass on the small pain in the ass jobs that in the end you mess around more than its worth. It would be nice to have a pick of what I wanted to do. I'm working on a lot of small jobs but they are in a close area that I can stack a few and make up an ok day. I do have some good medium sized ones lined up also. I realized that maintenance days I save money but not enough to justify not working.


Becareful becoming too selective. Never give your services away, but just because someone is a pita is not always a good reason to pass up on them, and at the same time, you're also putting money in someone else's pocket, someone who eventually be your direct competition 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

To bad I didn't get pictures of the huge removal we did today. to many cars in the way to set up the,crane so we did it the hard way but we were still able to take entire leaders at a time it was wicked! multi stem dogwood right up against the building. Still not sure why the landscaper subbed it out it took 10 mins lol 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDAA

Y


ducaticorse said:


> Becareful becoming too selective. Never give your services away, but just because someone is a pita is not always a good reason to pass up on them, and at the same time, you're also putting money in someone else's pocket, someone who eventually be your direct competition
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yeah that is true I have one local competitor that is doing all kinds of stuff like land clearing and excavator work. I bid a small tree at four hundred bucks last fall when he was apparently swamped. We hammered out in about an hour and a half at the end of a day When I gave her the bid she damn near gave me a hug. I can only imagine what his price was! He made it really easy to get my foot in the door with this customer which led to a few nice reference jobs. I don't think I did that job too cheap but it made him look like he was trying to screw her. If I was ever in that spot that I had zero time I think I would tell her nicely my schedule was full instead of throwing an outrageous price at them. That small job really got me more than a few hundred bucks in the end.


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> To bad I didn't get pictures of the huge removal we did today. to many cars in the way to set up the,crane so we did it the hard way but we were still able to take entire leaders at a time it was wicked! multi stem dogwood right up against the building. Still not sure why the landscaper subbed it out it took 10 mins lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



was this it? (just kidding)


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Got rained out after gomping the living crap out of some shrubbery and left it all on the pool deck.

Went to the bank to get 25k for the tractor I have been messing around with. When I see little Dingos my heart skips a beat and I could get another real nice one instead of this big assed tractor but I am going with the tractor, well, because its a tractor.

I could even get a decent used full size skid steer for that money but I hate those things.

The hoe on the tractor is kind of a pain. Its an attachment, not like a real back-hoe, it has its own seat so you have to get off and come around to the hoe side.

I have been on the fence about the tractor thing all winter into now.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Got rained out after gomping the living crap out of some shrubbery and left it all on the pool deck.
> 
> Went to the bank to get 25k for the tractor I have been messing around with. When I see little Dingos my heart skips a beat and I could get another real nice one instead of this big assed tractor but I am going with the tractor, well, because its a tractor.



What'd ya get?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> was this it? (just kidding) View attachment 352542




I just now notice the other loader and the gentleman in the brush and just how close to the wires he must have came to have shinnied up the longer ladder which I can't even figure out how they got set up without dying or plain coming to their senses in the first place.


----------



## tree MDS

Tractors are awesome. Everyone can see and hear your ******* head yelling at them and telling them what to do. Seems like the enclosed cab on a skid steer type machine would take all that away.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> What'd ya get?



That blue one I had posted a while back. We were talking about what kind of tires you had on yours. So far the deep knobs seem fine on lawns and actually would be a little scared with turf tires on it now that I have used it a little.

I can't wait to take it and my new man out.

This guy seems like a winner. He was actually looking to go to climbing school. I keep asking myself if I am dreaming, putting myself on about the guy. He is green but not stupid. One thing that tells me he is not stupid is that he doesn't fill my ears with things I don't need to hear.

Got him going on the chipper, he can get it started, in gear and running. Only stalled it once, his first try on the clutch, picked it right up.

Pays attention too. I showed him the crazy guy sticker on the chipper, he operates nicer than I do.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Tractors are awesome. Everyone can see and hear your ******* head yelling at them and telling them what to do. Seems like the enclosed cab on a skid steer type machine would take all that away.



Yes, I agree. That is why I liked the Dingo too.

One thing I like about the tractor is you don't have to have the engine screaming to use it. Dingo ran around 3k or it didn't run, skid steers just make a lot of noise sitting still. Spinning 2k on the 3cylinder diesel tractor one can hear himself think. 

And I was thinking how nice it would be to be plowing with that tractor without a cab.

If this guy sticks around til winter guess what his job is going to be?

Oh and guess what!? I am getting one of those steering wheel spinner knobs. Can't do that with a skid steer!

Get some pictures of your tractors set up so I can copy it. You always have some weight/implement on the 3 point? I was wondering how far I could get with nothing back there if I had to.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I don't think I am fooling myself with this new guy although sometimes all they have to do is show up to impress the crap outta me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

This guy Jared would shred in half a day.


----------



## tree MDS

Wait.. you spent 25k on a 23hp tractor?? Good god, man.. you didn't even get a whole hp per grand!!$$ I dont know about that deal, but whatever. Just being honest. It's like you won't listen, no matter what I say anyway. You ask questions first, and do your own thing after. Please tell me that thing is more than 23hp!!??


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Id assume if he has the money to pay $25k in cash for a tractor he knows what he's doing. Or else he wouldn't have made the $25k to play with in the first place.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Id assume if he has the money to pay $25k in cash for a tractor he knows what he's doing. Or else he wouldn't have made the $25k to play with in the first place.



Didn't you ever hear the saying about that? The assuming, that is.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> was this it? (just kidding) View attachment 352542



We actually have one of those 60 foot extension ladders its the cats meow! Who needs spikes digging in to there calves? 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Walking beams on crane chassis. 2k! Saweeeeet! Grand total last week into this week on equipment upkeep 8k! So much better than buying that boat I was looking at!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

ROFL


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Walking beams on crane chassis. 2k! Saweeeeet! Grand total last week into this week on equipment upkeep 8k! So much better than buying that boat I was looking at!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


**** 8k that's it? Just be glad u don't own a big tub grinder take that 8k n double it or triple it hell quadruple it for some of the repairs not to mention our bigger one burns 30 gal an hour and that's the smaller engine option only 800 HP 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> **** 8k that's it? Just be glad u don't own a big tub grinder take that 8k n double it or triple it hell quadruple it for some of the repairs not to mention our bigger one burns 30 gal an hour and that's the smaller engine option only 800 HP
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



Never in my life would I ever want a tub grinder. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

It's all relative to what the machine can produce. .


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> It's all relative to what the machine can produce. .


That it is. His point is rather moot, due to the fact that the company he works for probably doe ten times my gross. So comparatively speaking, sales/gross v repair bills is more than likely similar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> That it is. His point is rather moot, due to the fact that the company he works for probably doe ten times my gross. So comparatively speaking, sales/gross v repair bills is more than likely similar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My crew probably does ten times your gross  

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> My crew probably does ten times your gross
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Lol, you mean the crew you work for....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Lol, you mean the crew you work for....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nah its my crew I beez da foreman/crane OP/only one with a brain cause they keep stealing my guys from me n giving me the newbs 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Nah its my crew I beez da foreman/crane OP/only one with a brain cause they keep stealing my guys from me n giving me the newbs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


We'll it sounds like you have excellent job security.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Wait.. you spent 25k on a 23hp tractor?? Good god, man.. you didn't even get a whole hp per grand!!$$ I dont know about that deal, but whatever. Just being honest. It's like you won't listen, no matter what I say anyway. You ask questions first, and do your own thing after. Please tell me that thing is more than 23hp!!??


Sounds a bit steep to me to. I can get a brand new yamner tractor with back hoe for $28k. It looks alot bigger then the one in dr. Picture too.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Spread 15k lbs of top soil today by hand using the dingo as a wheel barrow. 14 hrs day. Boy ate my feet tired.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Spread 15k lbs of top soil today by hand using the dingo as a wheel barrow. 14 hrs day. Boy ate my feet tired.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That's a rough day. You have the platform at least...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> We'll it sounds like you have excellent job security.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes that's very true. It is been proven that it is impossible to be fired anyways, the only reason anybody has been fired is cause they stopped showing up... 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Had a giant leader to remove that fell right into the guys front yard today. Before going for it I fully explained that the job was to be paid on completion (today) and not wait for him to dicker with the ins. co. of them feign paying me. Finished it and he is no where. Finally get him on his cell and get "do you take credit cards?" ....no. He has been such a sweetheart til now and now he is a zombie.

Next news for him isn't so sweet either...after inspecting the rest of the tree I find a huge defect...substantial cavity with a rocky racoon in it with babies and splits on both sides leaving the neighbor's house in big time jeopardy. Soooo the guy thinks the ins is gonna pay for the limb that fell....but I tell him that often the leader has to be laying on something (a doghouse, his roof, a car....anything) to get coverage. He is none too happy. He had in his mine that the tree would be saveable, but alas, not so. 

And now he is dreaming the ins. co. will pay for the removal as it is threatening....not likely. I tell him that more likely they will say that he better pay to remove the tree as now everyone is aware what a hazard the tree is and if he don't spring for it....$45 hun on the conservative side....he will be totally and indefensibly....LIABLE....ouch. He is a pro at the cry poor tech...but I just might be cryin poor in his shoes....were not I an All Star TREEMAN


----------



## Zale

That one might be on the ground by morning.


----------



## treeclimber101

Tell him to leave it alone and just see what happens . Should heal up just fine LOL


----------



## treevet

he has names for all his trees and this one is Zelda I think


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> Had a giant leader to remove that fell right into the guys front yard today. Before going for it I fully explained that the job was to be paid on completion (today) and not wait for him to dicker with the ins. co. of them feign paying me. Finished it and he is no where. Finally get him on his cell and get "do you take credit cards?" ....no. He has been such a sweetheart til now and now he is a zombie.
> 
> Next news for him isn't so sweet either...after inspecting the rest of the tree I find a huge defect...substantial cavity with a rocky racoon in it with babies and splits on both sides leaving the neighbor's house in big time jeopardy. Soooo the guy thinks the ins is gonna pay for the limb that fell....but I tell him that often the leader has to be laying on something (a doghouse, his roof, a car....anything) to get coverage. He is none too happy. He had in his mine that the tree would be saveable, but alas, not so.
> 
> And now he is dreaming the ins. co. will pay for the removal as it is threatening....not likely. I tell him that more likely they will say that he better pay to remove the tree as now everyone is aware what a hazard the tree is and if he don't spring for it....$45 hun on the conservative side....he will be totally and indefensibly....LIABLE....ouch. He is a pro at the cry poor tech...but I just might be cryin poor in his shoes....were not I an All Star TREEMAN
> 
> View attachment 352584



Dang, im surprised its still standing! What are you going to do about the coons?


----------



## Blakesmaster

You're not a fully equipped tree service if you don't take credit cards.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Dang, im surprised its still standing! What are you going to do about the coons?


relocate them


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You're not a fully equipped tree service if you don't take credit cards.


----------



## Blakesmaster

https://squareup.com

Pretty simple, pass the cost onto them. Basic stuff for any serious tree biz owner.


----------



## treevet

what tf you doin with it then.

Hey bid the work, do the work, collect the bone, pay the bills, bank the profit. keep it simple stupit.

He wants a sophisticated, high end co. in his town to show up the day the giant tree falls, takes out all his utes, blocks his drive and entire front yard....done professionally and flawlessly....certed assessment of the rest of the tree...then you work on MY terms. pre discussed and agreed....if not I move on to a huge backlog of work. Kapish?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> what tf you doin with it then.
> 
> Hey bid the work, do the work, collect the bone, pay the bills, bank the profit. keep it simple stupit.
> 
> He wants a sophisticated, high end co. in his town to show up the day the giant tree falls, takes out all his utes, blocks his drive and entire front yard....done professionally and flawlessly....certed assessment of the rest of the tree...then you work on MY terms. pre discussed and agreed....if not I move on to a huge backlog of work. Kapish?



Flawless branch removal? Got it. lol.


----------



## treevet

whole side of the tree removal (prob 30 to 40k) done with a whole tree chipper, giant chip box full of chips, dingo 2 huge loads of oak logs into dump trailer and disposed of, 2 heaping loads in 7x12 foot trailer dumped of rakings alone,...no further damage of landscape plants in an ornate garden or further lawn damage...all holes in lawn repaired and filled with topsoil, seed and straw, 2 stumps in inner garden area of destroyed small trees delicately ground out by $26k tracked stumper...bucket cut back of a weakened huge limb over the roof. All done in one day where it would have taken a company like (less than)Choice tree Hackery a couple of days to do . 

Got it Suzie?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Wait.. you spent 25k on a 23hp tractor?? Good god, man.. you didn't even get a whole hp per grand!!$$ I dont know about that deal, but whatever. Just being honest. It's like you won't listen, no matter what I say anyway. You ask questions first, and do your own thing after. Please tell me that thing is more than 23hp!!??



It boasts around 30 hp and comes with hoe, brush hog , 20 foot trailer and it has 75 hours on it.

I do get jobs I am afraid of because of all the underbrush. I used to use the Dingo with a York rake to clear then load that stuff which actually wasn't bad but I still had to truck the debris out and even with my charisma I still had to pay to dump it. These kinds of jobs will take minutes opposed to the hours they used to.

I did talk to a friend who knows everything. He said it was a standard issue tractor and would do the job. He has pretty much the same tractor but in Kubota. His hoe is part of the machine, can't take it off.

I was hesitant to buy it but was able to use it for some time before doing so. I got it from a friend of mine right down the road. Right there that saves a bundle not having to shop around. Everything works, ready to go. When my friend bought it new I think she paid around 36 for everything.

Its not so much the money as it is the opportunity to become a fat ******* driving a tractor around. You can't put a price tag on yer dreams. 




Now if you want to see something funny then watch me drive this trailer around. I should call my ins co right now.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sounds a bit steep to me to. I can get a brand new yamner tractor with back hoe for $28k. It looks alot bigger then the one in dr. Picture too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Yeah, everything is steep.

I tried for 20k but got laughed at. I did some looking around: I think all these little tractors are made with the same parts mostly and just painted different colors. I dunno, Asians all look the same to me but they seem to hold up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So every once in a while I feel sorry for a client and lend them my splitter. I have to say that I knew this day was coming.


"Hi Ben –
Thanks again for dropping off the splitter. I was wondering if you’d been having any problems with it. We used It for about 30 minutes on Sunday when it stopped and wouldn’t re-start. It’s really hard to even pull the cord to start it for some reason. Let me know if you have any suggestions to get it going again, please. "


I guess it beats being sued because he chopped his fingers off huh? That was my biggest fear in this deal.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Blakesmaster said:


> https://squareup.com
> 
> Pretty simple, pass the cost onto them. Basic stuff for any serious tree biz owner.



Very true these days.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It boasts around 30 hp and comes with hoe, brush hog , 20 foot trailer and it has 75 hours on it.
> 
> I do get jobs I am afraid of because of all the underbrush. I used to use the Dingo with a York rake to clear then load that stuff which actually wasn't bad but I still had to truck the debris out and even with my charisma I still had to pay to dump it. These kinds of jobs will take minutes opposed to the hours they used to.
> 
> I did talk to a friend who knows everything. He said it was a standard issue tractor and would do the job. He has pretty much the same tractor but in Kubota. His hoe is part of the machine, can't take it off.
> 
> I was hesitant to buy it but was able to use it for some time before doing so. I got it from a friend of mine right down the road. Right there that saves a bundle not having to shop around. Everything works, ready to go. When my friend bought it new I think she paid around 36 for everything.
> 
> Its not so much the money as it is the opportunity to become a fat ******* driving a tractor around. You can't put a price tag on yer dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to see something funny then watch me drive this trailer around. I should call my ins co right now.



Cool. 30 isn't bad. I just remembered hearing something about 23hp. You can run a nice farmi winch like mine on that. JL351P is the one I have. You can be like a one man murphing machine!! Lol.

I just finished spreading two triaxle loads of 3/4" processed around the shop with mine. Then this weekend its off to help kill $3600 in trees. Thing is like my right hand. Hope it has a nice hook welded on the bucket?


----------



## tree MDS

I bet the hydraulic valve is stuck in the return position on the splitter. Makes it kinda hard to start. I fell for that once when I first got mine. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Cool. 30 isn't bad. I just remembered hearing something about 23hp. You can run a nice farmi winch like mine on that. JL351P is the one I have. You can be like a one man murphing machine!! Lol.
> 
> I just finished spreading two triaxle loads of 3/4" processed around the shop with mine. Then this weekend its off to help kill $3600 in trees. Thing is like my right hand. Hope it has a nice hook welded on the bucket?



The receiver has been welded but I am going to put some bolts in there as well. The riser tube will hold the backcatch. And there is the set up for the forks which I think you should remember talking about.

Now I am going to go see why my splitter has seized up. I know the guy is not good with machines but I don't think its his fault. And guess what!? Its on Peabody's Hill!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I bet the hydraulic valve is stuck in the return position on the splitter. Makes it kinda hard to start. I fell for that once when I first got mine. Lol



I was thinking that too. I hope you are right.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

At least its not a Steiner.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. Winch is key though. I hate having the hoe on mine. Put a pintle on the back of it and you good to go. Oh, and a real set of forks. Happy tractoring Farmer Dan!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It boasts around 30 hp and comes with hoe, brush hog , 20 foot trailer and it has 75 hours on it.
> 
> I do get jobs I am afraid of because of all the underbrush. I used to use the Dingo with a York rake to clear then load that stuff which actually wasn't bad but I still had to truck the debris out and even with my charisma I still had to pay to dump it. These kinds of jobs will take minutes opposed to the hours they used to.
> 
> I did talk to a friend who knows everything. He said it was a standard issue tractor and would do the job. He has pretty much the same tractor but in Kubota. His hoe is part of the machine, can't take it off.
> 
> I was hesitant to buy it but was able to use it for some time before doing so. I got it from a friend of mine right down the road. Right there that saves a bundle not having to shop around. Everything works, ready to go. When my friend bought it new I think she paid around 36 for everything.
> 
> Its not so much the money as it is the opportunity to become a fat ******* driving a tractor around. You can't put a price tag on yer dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to see something funny then watch me drive this trailer around. I should call my ins co right now.


With all the other stuff included it sounds like a good deal

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> https://squareup.com
> 
> Pretty simple, pass the cost onto them. Basic stuff for any serious tree biz owner.


I think I use intuit, they sent me a free card swiper for a smart phone. My wife has the app on her phone so I just get the number and she runs it. I think they charge 2-4%.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


>





treevet said:


> Had a giant leader to remove that fell right into the guys front yard today. Before going for it I fully explained that the job was to be paid on completion (today) and not wait for him to dicker with the ins. co. of them feign paying me. Finished it and he is no where. Finally get him on his cell and get "do you take credit cards?" ....no. He has been such a sweetheart til now and now he is a zombie.
> 
> Next news for him isn't so sweet either...after inspecting the rest of the tree I find a huge defect...substantial cavity with a rocky racoon in it with babies and splits on both sides leaving the neighbor's house in big time jeopardy. Soooo the guy thinks the ins is gonna pay for the limb that fell....but I tell him that often the leader has to be laying on something (a doghouse, his roof, a car....anything) to get coverage. He is none too happy. He had in his mine that the tree would be saveable, but alas, not so.
> 
> And now he is dreaming the ins. co. will pay for the removal as it is threatening....not likely. I tell him that more likely they will say that he better pay to remove the tree as now everyone is aware what a hazard the tree is and if he don't spring for it....$45 hun on the conservative side....he will be totally and indefensibly....LIABLE....ouch. He is a pro at the cry poor tech...but I just might be cryin poor in his shoes....were not I an All Star TREEMAN
> 
> View attachment 352584




Don't like those older oaks. I mean I do, but I don't.


----------



## treeman75

Im home waiting on the fedex man to drop off the saws from mastermind, I have to sign for them. I go down stairs and my 7yo is laying on the couch watching country music vids. I ask him what the heck you doing and he said summers boring LOL and its his second day of summer. He's coming with me today to try on a mini bike helmet.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I bet the hydraulic valve is stuck in the return position on the splitter. Makes it kinda hard to start. I fell for that once when I first got mine. Lol



That's what it was. I just brought it back and changed the motor oil.

Anyway:
Back to business as usual - being retarded by rain.


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> whole side of the tree removal (prob 30 to 40k) done with a whole tree chipper, giant chip box full of chips, dingo 2 huge loads of oak logs into dump trailer and disposed of, 2 heaping loads in 7x12 foot trailer dumped of rakings alone,...no further damage of landscape plants in an ornate garden or further lawn damage...all holes in lawn repaired and filled with topsoil, seed and straw, 2 stumps in inner garden area of destroyed small trees delicately ground out by $26k tracked stumper...bucket cut back of a weakened huge limb over the roof. All done in one day where it would have taken a company like (less than)Choice tree Hackery a couple of days to do .
> 
> Got it Suzie?


Im thinking ol blakes would of had it cleaned up in half the time with his log loader.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Winch is key though. I hate having the hoe on mine. Put a pintle on the back of it and you good to go. Oh, and a real set of forks. Happy tractoring Farmer Dan!!



I was curious how you run yours. Don't you always have the winch on? You need something for a counterweight besides a pintle right? A weight box comes with the tractor also.

One of my favorite things to watch is Jared being catapulted off the rear platform of the Dingo. Yeah, I know what that is like!


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Im thinking ol blakes would of had it cleaned up in half the time with his log loader.



That kid has everything figured out. He's like the AS golden boy. If he wasn't such a good dude, it'd be enough to make a surly old underachiever like myself start hating. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I was curious how you run yours. Don't you always have the winch on? You need something for a counterweight besides a pintle right? A weight box comes with the tractor also.
> 
> One of my favorite things to watch is Jared being catapulted off the rear platform of the Dingo. Yeah, I know what that is like!



You're confusing me, good doctor. The pintle is just for moving equipment around. The front does come up when dragging large loads, but not a huge issue. There's also a "lower snatch block" that you can run the cable through. That helps keep the front down. I never use it though. Are the tires filled on yours? That's another biggie.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> Im thinking ol blakes would of had it cleaned up in half the time with his log loader.


 no reachy


----------



## tree MDS

I think there are some kind of weights that you can get for the front of mine, but I think that would just make the rear come up lifting heavy loads with it. I like the way its balanced now.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> no reachy



Lol. A slight snarl from the ninja.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> You're confusing me, good doctor. The pintle is just for moving equipment around. The front does come up when dragging large loads, but not a huge issue. There's also a "lower snatch block" that you can run the cable through. That helps keep the front down. I never use it though. Are the tires filled on yours? That's another biggie.



What I mean is how much weight do I need to keep on the back to be OK lifting logs with the front.

I am not planning on switching out attachments on the 3 point unless its for the mower or I need to get in tighter areas to lift logs with the front. I am planning on pretty much keep the hoe on and getting a thumb for it to feed the chipper.

I will move equipment with the front.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think the tires are actually filled, not sure with what but I think more than air. Whatever is in there seems to be fine, the tractor is a few years old, been sitting in a garage most of the time but the tires seem to have the right pressure though I haven't checked.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What I mean is how much weight do I need to keep on the back to be OK lifting logs with the front.
> 
> I am not planning on switching out attachments on the 3 point unless its for the mower or I need to get in tighter areas to lift logs with the front. I am planning on pretty much keep the hoe on and getting a thumb for it to feed the chipper.
> 
> I will move equipment with the front.



I think the calcium adds like 1100lbs. The winch is another 450 or so. Get a winch and leave the hoe at home (no pun intended), too cumbersome. Get a real set of forks and feed the chipper with them. That thumb business is just silly.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. A slight snarl from the ninja.



lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. A slight snarl from the ninja.



don't you EVER work?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> lol View attachment 352663




Those guys don't do any work! They just run around in brightly colored hardhats throwing plywood all over the place.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> don't you EVER work?



When I can. Thanks for asking.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> lol View attachment 352663



scary piece getting picked there...wtf that honker weigh...like 84 lbs.? boooyah


----------



## KenJax Tree

Damn!! Regardless of what it weighs I hope he moved around the other side before that piece came loose.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I think the calcium adds like 1100lbs. The winch is another 450 or so. Get a winch and leave the hoe at home (no pun intended), too cumbersome. Get a real set of forks and feed the chipper with them. That thumb business is just silly.



Yeah, I wasn't to impressed with all the thumb action I have seen either but my set-up is smaller scale. I could stuff the chipper with the Dingo and forks because the machine could pivot but even doing that was tough. The only thing that pivots on this tractor is the hoe so my plan was to be able to drag lighter branches on the ground with the hoe then pivot them into the chipper.
Its a little 90xp which I usually park close to the work.


----------



## tree MDS

Guy I used to work for back in the day had a 35hp Kubota. When he first got it he had some little welded on thumb dealie made up for the hoe (before hyd. winches), intending to do just what you're thinking. I don't remember much about it, other than the fact that it was completely inefficient, and the winch ended up on it all the time. Not sure I ever saw that hoe again. Lol. Just trying to save you some pain and embarrassment here, doc.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Guy I used to work for back in the day had a 35hp Kubota. When he first got it he had some little welded on thumb dealie made up for the hoe (before hyd. winches), intending to do just what you're thinking. I don't remember much about it, other than the fact that it was completely inefficient, and the winch ended up on it all the time. Not sure I ever saw that hoe again. Lol. Just trying to save you some pain and embarrassment here, doc.




Yeah, the thumb is not exactly a priority. I do have some digging to do with the hoe and some horse farms to mow.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I see the as knitting circle has been working hard today. Lol. If treevet were half the tree guy he thinks he is we would all be out of business.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> was this it? (just kidding) View attachment 352542


two bobcats, no waiting!


Blakesmaster said:


> I see the as knitting circle has been working hard today. Lol. If treevet were half the tree guy he thinks he is we would all be out of business.


all right everybody has got to get out of the litter box for and hour to allow cleanup and fresh litter to be installed and then you guys can resume peeing on each other. LOL.


----------



## luckydad

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What I mean is how much weight do I need to keep on the back to be OK lifting logs with the front.
> 
> I am not planning on switching out attachments on the 3 point unless its for the mower or I need to get in tighter areas to lift logs with the front. I am planning on pretty much keep the hoe on and getting a thumb for it to feed the chipper.
> 
> I will move equipment with the front.


Here's ours, lead weights & some old tractor wheel weights on the box blade.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I think the calcium adds like 1100lbs. The winch is another 450 or so. Get a winch and leave the hoe at home (no pun intended), too cumbersome. Get a real set of forks and feed the chipper with them. That thumb business is just silly.


No forks go for a small grapple.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII

RDAA said:


> I realized that my wife and her two kids REALLY don't like me working sun up till sun down six days a week trying to successfully run my business. She was crying while we were talking with her aunt. I'm not around enough for everyone she feels like a second priority to my business. It takes a lot of time to be the employee, mechanic, book keeper, estimator and such. Lots of fun. I always take Sunday off no phone calls at all. It's been really busy this last week or so trying to catch up with the work load from the previous week and a half of rain. I guess I am a work a haulic. I love how things have been going business wise but the personal life has really suffered. Any tips about how to make this work without ruining my family life? Or do I have to sell everything and work a miserable 8 to 5 job again?



Is there any way to include her/them into your business? 

I'm just throwing out ideas


----------



## tree MDS

hseII said:


> Is there any way to include her/them into your business?
> 
> I'm just throwing out ideas



There you go. Drag everybody else down too.


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> No forks go for a small grapple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was kinda interested in a grapple like that at one point, but never really looked into it. Is it a pita to switch back to the regular bucket? I like being able to just pull the two pins to swap between bucket and the forks.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I see the as knitting circle has been working hard today. Lol. If treevet were half the tree guy he thinks he is we would all be out of business.



No knitting here. Good to see the cock and balls logo is out hitting it hard. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

all I see is pictures of trucks and tractors whoopy ****ing doo !


----------



## treeclimber101

Rename it so what do ya own today !


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> No knitting here. Good to see the cock and balls logo is out hitting it hard. Lol.



Does that represent "life partners"?....just askin


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> Damn!! Regardless of what it weighs I hope he moved around the other side before that piece came loose.



They pulled out the 18" bar saw that day and that the biggest they got


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Obsequious. Pronounced - OB SEE KWEE US

Its good to know what you are mad at and why you want to kill people. Basically this word means OVERLY ASS KISSING JERK OFF.

Used in a sentence:

The homosexuals at the bank are so obsequious it makes me want to cleave a chasm into their skulls.

True story.

And its a sickness, a deep penetrating desperate deceitful sickness.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Does that represent "life partners"?....just askin



Lol. Just noticed its hanging low too. I'd think if you wanted your logo to read like an illegible, dyslexic phallic symbol, you'd at least want it standing at attention, no? Just thinking out loud here..


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Does that represent "life partners"?....just askin


No, represents deez nutz which you can go ahead and suck.


----------



## treevet

luckydad said:


> No forks go for a small grapple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You farmer guys must do a lot of lawn tire repairs....either that or just lay down some rows of corn in em lol.

Yeeeeeehaaaawwwww (picture me in my straw hat, bib jeans and corncob pipe) yeeeeeehaaaawwwwww


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Just noticed its hanging low too. I'd think if you wanted your logo to read like an illegible, dyslexic phallic symbol, you'd at least want it standing at attention, no? Just thinking out loud here..


lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

luckydad said:


> No forks go for a small grapple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice set up!

I use forks because then I can roll 6 foot sections into the back of my closed dump truck and even stack them.

The bucket on my tractor is permanent mount. I can change it over to quick attach but I am cooling my jets at 25k at this time.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Just noticed its hanging low too. I'd think if you wanted your logo to read like an illegible, dyslexic phallic symbol, you'd at least want it standing at attention, no? Just thinking out loud here..


Make as many jokes as you'd like but you remember what it looks like. So does everyone else.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> No, represents deez nutz which you can go ahead and suck.


Choice tree is expanding nicely with powder coated things to and fro as fa as the eye can see


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> You farmer guys must do a lot of lawn tire repairs....either that or just lay down some rows of corn in em lol.
> 
> Yeeeeeehaaaawwwww (picture me in my straw hat, bib jeans and corncob pipe) yeeeeeehaaaawwwwww




I thought it would be hard on lawns and such but really no worse than anything else. Actually not bad at all, very tame. I would almost say its the best in that department.

Used to be on crews that would bring a big ass articulator... at the end of the day the hand tamper would come out and a fat load of good that thing would do.

If it wasn't to wet the machines didn't sink.

The guy I used to work with had two biguns: One with a bucket, one with forks. 

With the Dingo, as well with the tractor, it leaves tread marks which, if their is a complaint I toss a little seed down and tell them to wait for the next rain.

Of course I have plywood but only use it when really needed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Blakesmaster said:


> Make as many jokes as you'd like but you remember what it looks like. So does everyone else.



Well I don't know. In fact I wouldn't even thought about 'cock and balls' until the sad deviant MDS brought it up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

It kinda looks like the snake cult sign from Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=42rUAnufiG4#t=5


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I was kinda interested in a grapple like that at one point, but never really looked into it. Is it a pita to switch back to the regular bucket? I like being able to just pull the two pins to swap between bucket and the forks.


It's no problem to change buckets out, it's got a quick attach just like all the skid steers have so you can use all those attachments.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

Blakesmaster said:


> https://squareup.com
> 
> Pretty simple, pass the cost onto them. Basic stuff for any serious tree biz owner.


 Thats what i use, Square. People don't mind spending Money they don't have sometimes. Them Old people are just to set in their ways to change ( tree Vet ) and accept credit cards.


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think the tires are actually filled, not sure with what but I think more than air. Whatever is in there seems to be fine, the tractor is a few years old, been sitting in a garage most of the time but the tires seem to have the right pressure though I haven't checked.


The rear tires on my tractor are filled with water. I did not know that when i bought it ( used ) Its a old Ford 4000 52 hp diesel , use it for bush hogging only. No front end loader.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> The rear tires on my tractor are filled with water. I did not know that when i bought it ( used ) Its a old Ford 4000 52 hp diesel , use it for bush hogging only. No front end loader.



I thought the calcium and other additives were to keep the tires from leaking down or getting flatspots and as a anti corrosive and was a necessity. I didn't realize it was for weight.

What is it, powered calcium?

I worked in a shop years ago and made dumbells out of tires and metal filings from the brake lathe.


----------



## treevet

luckydad said:


> It's no problem to change buckets out, it's got a quick attach just like all the skid steers have so you can use all those attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



how much that bad boy pick up?


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I thought it would be hard on lawns and such but really no worse than anything else. Actually not bad at all, very tame. I would almost say its the best in that department.
> 
> Used to be on crews that would bring a big ass articulator... at the end of the day the hand tamper would come out and a fat load of good that thing would do.
> 
> If it wasn't to wet the machines didn't sink.
> 
> The guy I used to work with had two biguns: One with a bucket, one with forks.
> 
> With the Dingo, as well with the tractor, it leaves tread marks which, if their is a complaint I toss a little seed down and tell them to wait for the next rain.
> 
> Of course I have plywood but only use it when really needed.



usually works out with just 2x 4' by 4' by 3/4 inch plyboards to pivot at the piece and pivot at the dumptrailer if nec and schit is soft.


----------



## luckydad

treevet said:


> how much that bad boy pick up?


Not enough some times !!




Those are 17'4" long pines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

what the max...maybe 15 hun?


----------



## dbl612

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I thought the calcium and other additives were to keep the tires from leaking down or getting flatspots and as a anti corrosive and was a necessity. I didn't realize it was for weight.
> 
> What is it, powered calcium?
> 
> I worked in a shop years ago and made dumbells out of tires and metal filings from the brake lathe.


calcium is about as corrosive as it gets when it leaks out of the tube. eats the rims to hell. as an alternative that is not quite as heavy per gallon, used anti-freeze works great an can be picked up at most lube centers. also beet juice is another option. has all the plusses- heavy as calcium chloride, non corrosive, and non toxic to the environment if you have a tire failure at a custys property.


----------



## jefflovstrom

WTF , start a tractor thread! Dang men!
Anyway, I got 3 more T540xp's today,, no more 201's,,
Jeff 
Hope you tractor guys have time to do tractoring instead of posting all day,,
Dang, some of you post all day long,? 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

I have always been sorry when I left stihl top handles and come back. And I have done it many times since mid '70's. Sachs Dolmar, Echo, Husky, Poulan, McCullough, Homelite, etc.....Good luck but keep us posted. Any mods being done?


----------



## treevet

my 461 being ported and modded next week and getting a light 28" bar with it. Would rather have the 25" but it is not a "light" bar and the 28 weighs less. I got 3 440's with 24", 2 361's with 20", and I got a 32 on the 660, a 36 on the 088 and a 42 on the 090, plus a schit load of bars leaning on the wall.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

You should give one of these a try.


----------



## luckydad

treevet said:


> what the max...maybe 15 hun?


Maybe 25 hun or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

nice, outlifts my Dingo by around 1k but I am way lighter on the turf. Prob quicker and more agile as well. Smaller helps too.


----------



## luckydad

treevet said:


> nice, outlifts my Dingo by around 1k but I am way lighter on the turf. Prob quicker and more agile as well. Smaller helps too.


In your area probably, but in my area this is the way we roll big and not as heavy as your thinking, oh and in wide open places. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

treevet said:


> nice, outlifts my Dingo by around 1k but I am way lighter on the turf. Prob quicker and more agile as well. Smaller helps too.


Way lighter in the loafers too.....just sayin'


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I thought the calcium and other additives were to keep the tires from leaking down or getting flatspots and as a anti corrosive and was a necessity. I didn't realize it was for weight.
> 
> What is it, powered calcium?
> 
> I worked in a shop years ago and made dumbells out of tires and metal filings from the brake lathe.


My rear tires have tubes in them so as far as i know its just water. I found out they were filled when i took them off the tractor to paint the rims and they were so heavy it took 2 people to move them.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> WTF , start a tractor thread! Dang men!
> Anyway, I got 3 more T540xp's today,, no more 201's,,
> Jeff
> Hope you tractor guys have time to do tractoring instead of posting all day,,
> Dang, some of you post all day long,?
> Jeff



Unfortunately, its been a slow week. Don't worry though, I'll still manage to more than double you paycheck over the weekend. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> Way lighter in the loafers too.....just sayin'



hey, a Dingo man ain't gonna let a little dog bite take em out for a few days (woof woof....eeeeek) lol

those big tanks would be almost useless in the world of manicured lawns and giant palaces....where all the money is made.


----------



## tree MDS

Palaces now, eh. Lol. 

Mine is actually great on lawns. Often times plywood the bucket and chipper in, then use the same road after the big trucks are out to pick up the wood with the tractor. Not a scratch. It really isn't rocket science.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Palaces now, eh. Lol.
> 
> Mine is actually great on lawns. Often times plywood the bucket and chipper in, then use the same road after the big trucks are out to pick up the wood with the tractor. Not a scratch. It really isn't rocket science.








You must have forgotten that only vet works on nice lawns. The rest of us just work in fields of mud.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao "Augusta at the masters"!!


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You must have forgotten that only vet works on nice lawns. The rest of us just work in fields of mud.



You can do that whole trip on a dingo WITHOUT the boards my friend. Just think how much beer chuggin time that'd leave you at the end of the day ;-)


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Palaces now, eh. Lol.
> 
> Mine is actually great on lawns. Often times plywood the bucket and chipper in, then use the same road after the big trucks are out to pick up the wood with the tractor. Not a scratch. It really isn't rocket science.


a few examples of treevet properties...the last one a Choice Tree Care prop


----------



## treevet

ouch


----------



## treevet

don't you guys just LOVE to hate me


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I know what a Dingo can do.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> don't you guys just LOVE to hate me




I think hate is getting confused with envy. And to hell with love, what we need is common decency.

Anyway, there is nothing but air in my tractor tires... I think... nothing came out of the valve but air... I think.

And I don't think I need or want anything in there. I have heard of calcium in tractor tires but didn't realize it was calcium chloride. Who the hell would put that in their tires!!??

And Jeff:

Going to work today. OK? I really am and not just saying that this time.

Its been tough finding the right person to help me. About a year ago I regretfully sold my Dingo and made it through the year without it. I probably didn't have one job where I really needed it.

Now with a back log of bigger trees to do, having good help for my own work, not subbing anymore and planning to put an addition on my house I bought the tractor.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treevet said:


> don't you guys just LOVE to hate me


I don't let you bother me


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> I don't let you bother me



that dog would have NEVER bit me...no way....no how...don't care how you color it. Been attacked a slew of times....no bites. You need to sharpen up your senses.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I wasn't blessed with the Doc's dog fighting ninja skills.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> I wasn't blessed with the Doc's dog fighting ninja skills.



Don't feel bad, I shriek and run when I see a garter snake.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> You can do that whole trip on a dingo WITHOUT the boards my friend. Just think how much beer chuggin time that'd leave you at the end of the day ;-)



It's like you think I've never operated a dingo before. Yes you "can" do it without the plywood but I offer a bit more premium a service than your average mother sodomizing ninja.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> a few examples of treevet properties...the last one a Choice Tree Care prop View attachment 352783
> View attachment 352784
> View attachment 352785
> View attachment 352786
> View attachment 352787
> View attachment 352788
> View attachment 352789
> View attachment 352790




And I'm oh so happy you chose that particular pic from my website. That was a rental property one of my clients owns. Think we demoed that maple, stump and all for $2650 in 5 hours. She paid with a credit card too. Crazy old Jew broad trying to get her frequent flyer miles or something.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> My rear tires have tubes in them so as far as i know its just water. I found out they were filled when i took them off the tractor to paint the rims and they were so heavy it took 2 people to move them.



Years, and I mean YEARS, ago I help ole Stan Miller the dairy farmer change a big ass tractor tire and its coming back to me now. The calcium is a liquid, its mixed with the water so it doesn't freeze. That is probably what is in your tires.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> a few examples of treevet properties...the last one a Choice Tree Care prop View attachment 352783
> View attachment 352784
> View attachment 352785
> View attachment 352786
> View attachment 352787
> View attachment 352788
> View attachment 352789
> View attachment 352790



Aren't we just hob knobin with the upper echelon hmm?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4WT7nBGX5eU#t=14

My guy can carve a hedgerow with lines so smooth, crisp and elegant it gives me goosebumps.

My guy can work unsupervised

My guy is a finisher

My guy served in the National Guard in LA during Katrina

My guy doesn't say " what?" all the time

My guy is quite respectable

My guy understands what I say ( see its not me with the communication problem, its THEM)

My guy proved that THEY are the ones with the communication problem

My guy is very eager to work

My guy isn't upset that the work ain't that glamerous

My guy still has pride though

My guy will come in when he is needed

My guy doesn't make excuses

My guy doesn't ask a million questions

My guy just is

My guy just does

Jeez, if this keeps up it just might restore my faith in humanity.


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> a few examples of treevet properties...the last one a Choice Tree Care prop View attachment 352783
> View attachment 352784
> View attachment 352785
> View attachment 352786
> View attachment 352787
> View attachment 352788
> View attachment 352789
> View attachment 352790



Not bad Vet but remember, you're in Ohio. Houses like that are a dime a dozen in my area. If thats what you consider "palaces", you need to check out the real estate channels on cable.


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe "palacial estates" might have been a better term. Lol. We call them mcmansions around here. 

I never was impressed by any of that anyhow. I could see how a kid from the wrong side of the tracks might get all caught up on such things though..lol


----------



## tree MDS

Dropped my old 200 of at the local (semi) stihl geek for a total rebuild, new carb, etc. Be a few weeks probably, but nice to have that in the works. Last one he did is still screaming like better than new, so I have total confidence.

Hoping I never have to resort to the brand new 540 that's sitting in the tool box waiting. Just saying.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

We should start a thread just for trash talking. A no rules, no holds barred "**** you and that dingo you rode in on" thread. That way you guys can talk about how trashy each other's skirts and push up bras are in private.


----------



## treevet

hey if ya work one day a week....lasting forever not that big a dealio lol


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> And I'm oh so happy you chose that particular pic from my website. That was a rental property one of my clients owns. Think we demoed that maple, stump and all for $2650 in 5 hours. She paid with a credit card too. Crazy old Jew broad trying to get her frequent flyer miles or something.



that house wasn't worth $2650....so I call bbs (bigtime bullschit)


----------



## treevet

Zale said:


> Not bad Vet but remember, you're in Ohio. Houses like that are a dime a dozen in my area. If thats what you consider "palaces", you need to check out the real estate channels on cable.



I been around the block Zale...Hamptons, fam in Scottsdale, Lived in Lake Forest Ill etc etc....I know what money is.
These are beautiful city palaces. We have Indian Hill for old money mansions on huge sprawling estates in horse country.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> hey I'm a total ****ing dildo. ....lasting forever not that big a dealio lol



Well, I gotta admit, I kinda see your point there. Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Well, I gotta admit, I love schlongs Lol.



you don't have to come out Paul....right now anyhoo


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> I been around the block Zale...Hamptons, fam in Scottsdale, Lived in Lake Forest Ill etc etc....I know what money is.
> These are beautiful city palaces. We have Indian Hill for old money mansions on huge sprawling estates in horse country.


 
Those old victorians are great houses. A fortune to heat and keep cool.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> We should start a thread just for trash talking. A no rules, no holds barred "**** you and that dingo you rode in on" thread. That way you guys can talk about how trashy each other's skirts and push up bras are in private.



I think you need to put some time in here before you even dream of making any suggestions, but what do I know. Just saying. Wtf are you anyway??


----------



## Zale

I thought this was the thread for trash talking.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> I think you need to put some time in here before you even dream of making any suggestions, but what do I know. Just saying. Wtf are you anyway??


I'm making an effort. But with entitled jackasses like you hanging around to chase off everyone I'm wondering why I even bother and how you get any new members. It's a forum, not a country club ****.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> I'm making an effort. But with entitled jackasses like you hanging around to chase off everyone I'm wondering why I even bother and how you get any new members. It's a forum, not a country club ****.



Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Dropped my old 200 of at the local (semi) stihl geek for a total rebuild, new carb, etc. Be a few weeks probably, but nice to have that in the works. Last one he did is still screaming like better than new, so I have total confidence.
> 
> Hoping I never have to resort to the brand new 540 that's sitting in the tool box waiting. Just saying.



Dope, 
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy being trash talked to by jackasses who love the smell of their own pine scented farts because they have decades of experience just as much as the next guy, but DAMN. This is ridiculous. Is this what the tree industry turns people into? If so, I'm gonna consider a career change. Sell off all my equipment and go work for the IRS. Maybe I'll target ******* tree guys.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

^^see, I'm already turning into a dickhead. Ugh.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy being trash talked to by jackasses who love the smell of their own pine scented farts because they have decades of experience just as much as the next guy, but DAMN. This is ridiculous. Is this what the tree industry turns people into? If so, I'm gonna consider a career change. Sell off all my equipment and go work for the IRS. Maybe I'll target ******* tree guys.



Lol.. wait,,, you were doing okay, but kinda jumped the shark at the end??


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. wait,,, you were doing okay, but kinda jumped the shark at the end??


Shark? We're not fishing here Billy Bob. This is the place where we talk about dem trees and stuff.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


> We should start a thread just for trash talking. A no rules, no holds barred "**** you and that dingo you rode in on" thread. That way you guys can talk about how trashy each other's skirts and push up bras are in private.



I thought this was the thread for that.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> We have Indian Hill for old money mansions on huge sprawling estates in horse country.



A horse bit me in the belly when I was 11 years old,, so I am not impressed,,
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips

jefflovstrom said:


> I thought this was the thread for that.
> Jeff



Maybe so. Maybe I just haven't "put in enough time" to know the ropes. I thought the title of the thread meant "What did you do today gentlemen?", not "Get all liquored up and punch each other in the mouth".


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Maybe so. Maybe I just haven't "put in enough time" to know the ropes. I thought the title of the thread meant "What did you do today gentlemen?", not "Get all liquored up and punch each other in the mouth".



Lmao. The second one sounds like much more fun to me. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


> I'm making an effort. But with entitled jackasses like you hanging around to chase off everyone I'm wondering why I even bother and how you get any new members. It's a forum, not a country club ****.



He is not an entitled jackass, he is just a jackass,, put your man suit on and post. 
BTW, welcome to our room.
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips

So that's what I gotta do to get some respect around here? Call people out for the jackasses they are? It's high school all over again....


----------



## tree MDS

At any rate. I am gonna crush this job tomorrow. Key weaponry is in place, and the rest is loaded and ready for deployment in the am. After hours festivities seen to be all in place as well. Sounds like a solid mission to me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


> Maybe so. Maybe I just haven't "put in enough time" to know the ropes. I thought the title of the thread meant "What did you do today gentlemen?", not "Get all liquored up and punch each other in the mouth".



LOL,, I hope you stick around.
Jeff opcorn:


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> At any rate. I am gonna crush this job tomorrow. Key weaponry is in place, and the rest is loaded and ready for deployment in the am. After hours festivities seen to be all in place as well. Sounds like a solid mission to me.


I created a thread just for you and any contenders tht want to step into the ring. Check it out in the commercial forum. You'll know which one it is.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


> So that's what I gotta do to get some respect around here? Call people out for the jackasses they are? It's high school all over again....



Ah, to be young again!
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, to be young again!
> Jeff


I guess 28 is still pretty young. I started my business when I was 25 after managing a car stealership for a couple years. **** having a boss. **** working inside. If I could get a job where I had to stay in the woods for days at a time with a rifle Id be all over it.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Brendon Phillips said:


> I guess 28 is still pretty young. I started my business when I was 25 after managing a car stealership for a couple years. **** having a boss. **** working inside. If I could get a job where I had to stay in the woods for days at a time with a rifle Id be all over it.



Do salmon inventories along the streams of southern Alaska and mid coast BC. You can stay in the woods for days and spend your time gripping a rifle protecting your azz from grizzlies. Actually sawed off shotguns with slugs work better.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> I guess 28 is still pretty young. I started my business when I was 25 after managing a car stealership for a couple years. **** having a boss. **** working inside. If I could get a job where I had to stay in the woods for days at a time with a rifle Id be all over it.



28 is actually pretty old to just be getting your tippy toes wet in the trade. I had a sweet (matching and freshly painted/gone through) one ton 4x4 and diesel bandit 200xp at 23. Better get moving son. Just saying.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

BC WetCoast said:


> Do salmon inventories along the streams of southern Alaska and mid coast BC. You can stay in the woods for days and spend your time gripping a rifle protecting your azz from grizzlies. Actually sawed off shotguns with slugs work better.


That actually sounds amazing. To bad I live in VA.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> 28 is actually pretty old to just be getting your tippy toes wet in the trade. I had a sweet (matching and freshly painted/gone through) one ton 4x4 and diesel bandit 200xp at 23. Better get moving son. Just saying.


How about a Bobcat 863 with a root grapple (don't give a **** if you don't like skid steers, I've heard it all before), Chevy c70 dump and a Vermeer 1250? It's not a lot, but I'm getting there. Its old equipment but at least it's all paid for.


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> How about a Bobcat 863 with a root grapple (don't give a **** if you don't like skid steers, I've heard it all before), Chevy c70 dump and a Vermeer 1250? It's not a lot, but I'm getting there. Its old equipment but at least it's all paid for.


 I am all for the bobcat's. 28 is not to old for anything, wish i was 28 all over again. I just turned 45.


----------



## Zale

28 is the new 18.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmm... I'm 53, just sold all my stuff, bucket truck, chipper, saws, gear, dump, trailer, stumpers. Too old for this anymore. Keep safe dudes!


----------



## NCTREE

Took a topped sweetgum down the other day, here is the stump I had to grind.


----------



## treevet

this thread is what it is and ain't gonna never change. big ego s, big trash talkers and braggarts, good treemen sprinkled with noobs, wanna be s, never gonna be s and those are gonna get slapped around til they ****, go away or become a real tree man and prove it. stick around (you know who I am talking to) and you might just learn sumpin and become the latter.

this is Arborfight...dig your heels in and let's see what you are made of.


----------



## treevet

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm... I'm 53, just sold all my stuff, bucket truck, chipper, saws, gear, dump, trailer, stumpers. Too old for this anymore. Keep safe dudes!



you are no longer a "commercial tree climber" so don't let the door hit ya in the ass on the way out.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> this thread is what it is and ain't gonna never change. big ego s, big trash talkers and braggarts, good treemen sprinkled with noobs, wanna be s, never gonna be s and those are gonna get slapped around til they ****, go away or become a real tree man and prove it. stick around (you know who I am talking to) and you might just learn sumpin and become the latter.
> 
> this is Arborfight...dig your heels in and let's see what you are made of.


**** equals sht the fk up


----------



## dbl612

Brendon Phillips said:


> I guess 28 is still pretty young. I started my business when I was 25 after managing a car stealership for a couple years. **** having a boss. **** working inside. If I could get a job where I had to stay in the woods for days at a time with a rifle Id be all over it.


i think we should have car dealers with rifles


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> this thread is what it is and ain't gonna never change. big ego s, big trash talkers and braggarts, good treemen sprinkled with noobs, wanna be s, never gonna be s and those are gonna get slapped around til they ****, go away or become a real tree man and prove it. stick around (you know who I am talking to) and you might just learn sumpin and become the latter.
> 
> this is Arborfight...dig your heels in and let's see what you are made of.


Don't forget the ass raping ninjas. They need a place too.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

dbl612 said:


> i think we should have car dealers with rifles



Haha. We were in a shitty part of town, I'd carry a hand gun everyday. If a shady crew showed up, I would carry it open.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> View attachment 352930
> View attachment 352931
> 
> Took a topped sweetgum down the other day, here is the stump I had to grind.


If you ever replace your cutter wheel go with a sandvik. So much faster then green teeth

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Did a big ass Swamp Maple today that blew over last week. 5500$ done by 2


----------



## luckydad

Had to whittle on it a little ehh !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I was kinda interested in a grapple like that at one point, but never really looked into it. Is it a pita to switch back to the regular bucket? I like being able to just pull the two pins to swap between bucket and the forks.


This is the setup I bet you need for yours.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> this thread is what it is and ain't gonna never change. big ego s, big trash talkers and braggarts, good treemen sprinkled with noobs, wanna be s, never gonna be s and those are gonna get slapped around til they ****, go away or become a real tree man and prove it. stick around (you know who I am talking to) and you might just learn sumpin and become the latter.
> 
> this is Arborfight...dig your heels in and let's see what you are made of.



They should start at the first post and read from there to here,,I did and I remember I hate you,,lol!,,Nah,, anyway it was a beautiful day and actually a beautiful week. 
Jeff


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> They should start at the first post and read from there to here,,I did and I remember I hate you,,lol!,.
> Jeff


I know, right? Treevet is like Emperor Palpatine from Star Wars "Strike me down with all of your hatred and your journey towards the dark side will be complete!"


----------



## Zale

newsawtooth said:


> I know, right? Treevet is like Emperor Palpatine from Star Wars "Strike me down with all of your hatred and your journey towards the dark side will be complete!"



Nothing worse than a Star Wars tree nerd.


----------



## newsawtooth

Zale said:


> Nothing worse than a Star Wars tree nerd.


I'm not getting dragged into this, other than to say Blakes is the lost Jedi who must make a choice and Zale is a Wookie.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blake's is like jar jar binks .....


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Dropped my old 200 of at the local (semi) stihl geek for a total rebuild, new carb, etc. Be a few weeks probably, but nice to have that in the works. Last one he did is still screaming like better than new, so I have total confidence.
> 
> Hoping I never have to resort to the brand new 540 that's sitting in the tool box waiting. Just saying.



Yeah, like why is everybody so upset they don't make the 200 anymore? What is it like 250 for and engine overhaul?

Its good to put in all new handle mounts too.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I bought one of those saw attachments for my Stihl Kombi system. Seemed to work pretty good til the thing got stuck in a limb and slid out so I had to climb up there and get it out.

My guy works like I used when I was 30

My guy called his people and told them he was working late


My guy set me up with a dump site right around the corner from an out of town job

My guy disengaged the chipper at full throttle and I didn't even get mad.

My guy put so much stuff through that chipper today


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I have been on Facebook with the Treetards and the Groundman's Guild. We have been argueing that is impossible to read a person's mind. Guys, really, you know how to read a person's mind don't you? Paul, Dave and even Jeff? Right? I am not crazy right?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> We should start a thread just for trash talking. A no rules, no holds barred "**** you and that dingo you rode in on" thread. That way you guys can talk about how trashy each other's skirts and push up bras are in private.



Uh, like dude, yer new here. What do you think we are all doing in this thread already. They don't let us go to any other thread but this one.


----------



## pdqdl

luckydad said:


> This is the setup I bet you need for yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks like the John Deere quick-connect. When I bought a new 5603, I made my dealer honor his agreement: they make a different system that fits universal quick attachments. He tried slipping me the JD version, but I insisted on getting the universal style.

All my bobcat attachments will fit my JD, too. Auger, root grapple, tree shear, sweeper bucket, even a front mount mower. I couldn't hope to afford different attachments for both loaders.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I bought one of those saw attachments for my Stihl Kombi system. Seemed to work pretty good til the thing got stuck in a limb and slid out so I had to climb up there and get it out.
> 
> My guy works like I used when I was 30
> 
> My guy called his people and told them he was working late
> 
> 
> My guy set me up with a dump site right around the corner from an out of town job
> 
> My guy disengaged the chipper at full throttle and I didn't even get mad.
> 
> My guy put so much stuff through that chipper today


Sounds like your in love! Does your wife know yet?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up an an easy little $700 trim job tipping back some white pines next door to the place we're working this weekend. The boys get to throw on 16 sheets of plywood for that now. At least we destroyed the bulk of the first job already. Still gonna be a busy day though. Boss man running late. My god, was I up way past my bed time. Should be a profitable weekend though. Thinking of maybe taking up fishing this week.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I bought one of those saw attachments for my Stihl Kombi system. Seemed to work pretty good til the thing got stuck in a limb and slid out so I had to climb up there and get it out.
> 
> My guy works like I used when I was 30
> 
> My guy called his people and told them he was working late
> 
> 
> My guy set me up with a dump site right around the corner from an out of town job
> 
> My guy disengaged the chipper at full throttle and I didn't even get mad.
> 
> My guy put so much stuff through that chipper today



My guy is whipped into shape quite nicely. 

My guy is finally doing everything right. 

My guy doesn't even have a car, so I'm thinking he'll be available for a while. 

Just saying.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Picked up an an easy little $700 trim job tipping back some white pines next door to the place we're working this weekend. The boys get to throw on 16 sheets of plywood for that now. At least we destroyed the bulk of the first job already. Still gonna be a busy day though. Boss man running late. My god, was I up way past my bed time. Should be a profitable weekend though. Thinking of maybe taking up fishing this week.



damn buddy you sure like the Sunday workday. I don't do them unless a catastrophic storm. On the positive note...it should rate you a day off fishing during the week.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> damn buddy you sure like the Sunday workday. I don't do them unless a catastrophic storm. On the positive note...it should rate you a day off fishing during the week.



My thoughts exactly. What kind are the good hooks again? Was it eagle claw?


----------



## treevet

I have had 2 jobs in the last month where I got in some discord with the ho and at the end a tree that was VERY hazardous to the n'bor's property was left with me not knowing if the ho was going to do anything bout it. The las one we made up and after emailing the guy that Code of Ethics with my Arb. Org demands that I notify the n'bor that they are under EXTREME threat of catastrophic tree failure in the middle of the house. He complied and said he will speak with the n'bor but I gave him the DeNiro 2 fingers to my eyes and then pointed at his eyes to say "I will be keeping an eye on your cheap ass.

The other guy nit picked a number of things on me and we smoothed them over but still left on less than ideal terms on a job maybe 15 miles from his house. He has a 100 ft. plus hackberry hidden in the woods that I saw and told him about after he cried poor in every minute of the initial job. This 3'dbh tree's stem 10 feet up has a split in it that you can see thru that is about 5 inches wide and 10 feet long and the tree has a heavy lean into the neighbor's yard and could swat a play set pretty good. Gonna take a mcycle ride up there today and see if he has done anything...which I doubt...then I gonna notify the neighbor to be aware of the extreme hazard. Gonna thoroughly enjoy doing that. Guy's a prick nit picker.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> My thoughts exactly. What kind are the good hooks again? Was it eagle claw?


I forget, been so long since I been fishing. Been bout since I gave up the happy juice and vegetation. That a coincidence? Ahhh no big time fun for the ole guy, but then no big time lows either lol. But I do have a 10 mo. grand daughter that is changing all that


----------



## dbl612

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I bought one of those saw attachments for my Stihl Kombi system. Seemed to work pretty good til the thing got stuck in a limb and slid out so I had to climb up there and get it out.
> 
> My guy works like I used when I was 30
> 
> My guy called his people and told them he was working late
> 
> 
> My guy set me up with a dump site right around the corner from an out of town job
> 
> My guy disengaged the chipper at full throttle and I didn't even get mad.
> 
> My guy put so much stuff through that chipper today


no offense dr. but the kombi system is designed for yuppie pricks to trim their bushes and blow off their decks with an occasional tilling of the flower beds.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I have had 2 jobs in the last month where I got in some discord with the ho and at the end a tree that was VERY hazardous to the n'bor's property was left with me not knowing if the ho was going to do anything bout it. The las one we made up and after emailing the guy that Code of Ethics with my Arb. Org demands that I notify the n'bor that they are under EXTREME threat of catastrophic tree failure in the middle of the house. He complied and said he will speak with the n'bor but I gave him the DeNiro 2 fingers to my eyes and then pointed at his eyes to say "I will be keeping an eye on your cheap ass.
> 
> The other guy nit picked a number of things on me and we smoothed them over but still left on less than ideal terms on a job maybe 15 miles from his house. He has a 100 ft. plus hackberry hidden in the woods that I saw and told him about after he cried poor in every minute of the initial job. This 3'dbh tree's stem 10 feet up has a split in it that you can see thru that is about 5 inches wide and 10 feet long and the tree has a heavy lean into the neighbor's yard and could swat a play set pretty good. Gonna take a mcycle ride up there today and see if he has done anything...which I doubt...then I gonna notify the neighbor to be aware of the extreme hazard. Gonna thoroughly enjoy doing that. Guy's a prick nit picker.



What's your angle here? If I was the ho I would hire your competitor just to spite you for being a dickwad. I get pointing it out but calling neighbors and that sort of sneaky business is well below professional in my opinion.


----------



## ozzy42

jefflovstrom said:


> A horse bit me in the belly when I was 11 years old,, so I am not impressed,,
> Jeff


Uh,,,most people who get bit by horses are in the hand,arm or shoulder area.What the he'll were you doing to get bit in the belly? On second thought,,,,,,,I don't want to know.lol


----------



## ozzy42

Just messing with us Jeffers. I don't care Much for them either. They're like the most retarded dog,but 7ft tall.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> What's your angle here? If I was the ho I would hire your competitor just to spite you for being a dickwad. I get pointing it out but calling neighbors and that sort of sneaky business is well below professional in my opinion.



I guess I should acknowledge the riff raff when they don't understand the dynamics of the business and want guidance from an upper echelon Arborist (next time ask me in the 101 forum).....I don't care if I get the removal (at all)....I just want them to do the right thing schit stick. Much more than money involved here...and I know it is hard for a start up owner to understand this....but I have unlimited work at top dollah prices...unlike "Bearded Bozo s Tree Service"


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I guess I should acknowledge the riff raff when they don't understand the dynamics of the business and want guidance from an upper echelon Arborist (next time ask me in the 101 forum).....I don't care if I get the removal (at all)....I just want them to do the right thing schit stick. Much more than money involved here...and I know it is hard for a start up owner to understand this....but I have unlimited work at top dollah prices...unlike "Bearded Bozo s Tree Service"
> 
> View attachment 353067



If you truly have unlimited work at top dolla why waste your time? Nosey Nancy don't have enough of her own **** to worry about?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Can't you join the PTA, maybe a home owners association or something to occupy yourself as you slow down in your golden years? Anything seems better than attempting to drum up work for your competitors.


----------



## treevet

I really put this up to get others' opinion on this without the subject warranting a new thread but since yours is all I am getting then I will ask a legitimate question to you. Do you just go off without possibly the neighbor even knowing their property is in any jeopardy when in reality it is, esp the house one, in dire jeopardy....and forget it and sleep at night and not expect to feel any complicity when/if the house is squashed, people possibly hurt/killed...and you could have avoided that?


----------



## treevet

the house behind that will take the complete blow of that large leader.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> I really put this up to get others' opinion on this without the subject warranting a new thread but since yours is all I am getting then I will ask a legitimate question to you. Do you just go off without possibly the neighbor even knowing their property is in any jeopardy when in reality it is, esp the house one, in dire jeopardy....and forget it and sleep at night and not expect to feel any complicity when/if the house is squashed, people possibly hurt/killed...and you could have avoided that?



Yup. Not my business. And quit being so dramatic, trees coming over in a storm very rarely cause life/limb loss. They smash rafters, ding gutters and fill my wallet. You are not a hero. You are a shady snake trying to stir the pot and hoping to get a job. Get over yourself.


----------



## treevet

as long as you can make your trailer payment, buy your hillbilly wife a pushup bra and keep the coonhound fed...yeah I guess conscience doesn't play into your game. Think putting you back on ignore. You got such a hard on for me and chase me all over the board and I am not gonna let you suck my cahk so ....C Ya. 

One question in parting....just how do you Bozo s tell each other apart? You got names on the back of those wall mart shirts?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> as long as you can make your trailer payment, buy your hillbilly wife a pushup bra and keep the coonhound fed...yeah I guess conscience doesn't play into your game. Think putting you back on ignore. You got such a hard on for me and chase me all over the board and I am not gonna let you suck my cahk so ....C Ya.
> 
> One question in parting....just how do you Bozo s tell each other apart? You got names on the back of those wall mart shirts? View attachment 353074


And that concludes today's episode of Blake's letting Treevet know everyone sees straight through his bullschit. Thanks for playing.


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Blake's is like jar jar binks .....


That was a low blow.


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> I really put this up to get others' opinion on this without the subject warranting a new thread but since yours is all I am getting then I will ask a legitimate question to you. Do you just go off without possibly the neighbor even knowing their property is in any jeopardy when in reality it is, esp the house one, in dire jeopardy....and forget it and sleep at night and not expect to feel any complicity when/if the house is squashed, people possibly hurt/killed...and you could have avoided that?



Its a sticky question. Does the ISA code of ethics address this specific issue? I have no problem telling the homeowner but the neighbor opens up a whole can of worms. I think you've done your due diligence in telling the homeowner, period. Its his tree and he has the ultimate responsibility.


----------



## treevet

Zale said:


> Its a sticky question. Does the ISA code of ethics address this specific issue? I have no problem telling the homeowner but the neighbor opens up a whole can of worms. I think you've done your due diligence in telling the homeowner, period. Its his tree and he has the ultimate responsibility.



you know that is usually how I feel but in the case of the picture I posted...the house next door is going to take a blow that will total it and if people are in it sleeping or whatever someone will be injured or worse....so in his case I told him my intentions and my ISA code of ethics. He turned back into the nice guy I thought he was and like someone on here said (maybe it was you)...that might not make it thru the night...he now understands how impending it is. He is going to tell them about it and if the ins. covers it he is going to hire me (I really don't care if he does) and if ins. doesn't cover it he is going to get another bid. People just aren't used to dealing with a sophisticated arborist like I am and now he is. Had he a high level tree man look at the tree anytime in the last say 30 years, they would have advised putting in cable supports and the tree (he and his wife have names for all their trees)...would not have been lost. I feel for him...but more for the n'bor at the current time.

In the other case there is a childs play gym in reach of it and although the TRAQ course describes that as a low number target because of "infrequent use" ....just the same, I do not agree with that designation of theirs (just a committee they are) as children are so unaware of what is going around, esp noises if something were to be in the process of falling on them. This guy is such a beanhead and cheapskate (I already told him to never call me again) that a very high likelyhood he will never tell the n'bor and it is completely hidden from them.

I think I am going to tell them about the situation. I couldn't live with myself were kids to hurt by this tree....and it is as big a tree as you have ever seen except for giant ones.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> no offense dr. but the kombi system is designed for yuppie pricks to trim their bushes and blow off their decks with an occasional tilling of the flower beds.



I wouldn't go that far, the weed wacker works just fine!

I don't really ever use a stick saw but for 225 I figured what the hell, maybe I will get a good laugh. I got it to help remove 3 white pines if you can believe that. Worked pretty good


----------



## treecutterjr

Changed the fuel shut off solenoid on the chip truck  fun






Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

treecutterjr said:


> Changed the fuel shut off solenoid on the chip truck  fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


How much did it cost ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

250$

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

treevet said:


> the house behind that will take the complete blow of that large leader. View attachment 353070



For what it's worth, I would have gone over there and told the neighbor just like you're thinking. I would have made it clear I'm not trying to sell him something, but it is something he should be concerned about.


----------



## capetrees

Blakesmaster said:


> Yup. Not my business. And quit being so dramatic, trees coming over in a storm very rarely cause life/limb loss. They smash rafters, ding gutters and fill my wallet. You are not a hero. You are a shady snake trying to stir the pot and hoping to get a job. Get over yourself.


 

Yup.

I agree. Are tree guys supposed to go around and tell everyone about the impending doom of every tree and limb that we see? Who should we call about the limbs over the power lines? How about the limbs that are out over a busy road where cars travel? Should we all just aproach every house thats in "peril" to warn them? If the home owner thats in peril doesn't know it, thats their fault. They're not paying attention.

By the same idea, should you be held responsible for all the potential catastrophies in your area that you have seen BECAUSE you're an arborist with a code of ethics that should have been reported?


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Forget the code of ethics for a second. It seems to me like it's just the right thing to do. I'd want someone to tell me about some hazard hanging over my house, and would appreciate the gesture even if I knew about it. I wish more guys had the concern Treevet does for that guys neighbors and the kids. That shows that he's a good guy and word gets around about that sort of thing. Especially about the assholes.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Does Vet have you by the ears?


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> Does Vet have you by the ears?


He threatened my family.... I had to.


----------



## treeclimber101

It could be handled without physically knocking on someone's door and maybe scaring them . But that's my theory some do things different and that's cool too


----------



## Affordabletree

Went and looked at a truck today. Looking to upgrade to a larger chip truck sick of a 10 yard box and a gas 454. so I looked at a 1990 peterbilt 379 with a CAT 3406B diesel, tandem rear axles, an 18' flat bed dump box and 360000 miles. High mileage to a certain degree but the engine has great reviews and it has an Eaton Fuller 9 speed. After I build the steel box on the back of it. It will be a 35 yard chip truck. Plus it has brand new tires all the way around so 10 virgin tires. So after I buy the steel for the box, total invested would be $14,000 in the truck. Also if anyone is looking for a chip truck my soon to be old one is now for sale.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am having a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## Brendon Phillips

This is what I'm doing tonight. Rescuing people from their own stupidity.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> I really put this up to get others' opinion on this without the subject warranting a new thread but since yours is all I am getting then I will ask a legitimate question to you. Do you just go off without possibly the neighbor even knowing their property is in any jeopardy when in reality it is, esp the house one, in dire jeopardy....and forget it and sleep at night and not expect to feel any complicity when/if the house is squashed, people possibly hurt/killed...and you could have avoided that?



If your interest was truly concerned about the safety of others, then it's ok to tell those at risk. In fact, it takes a fair amount of strong moral convictions to take such uncomfortable steps and qualifies in my mind as commendable. Somehow, I still suspect that your motivations may have been suplemented by a conflict with the owner of the problem tree. 

If you failed to tell the property owner of your intentions to inform the neighbors he was putting at risk, then it probably still qualifies as "being a dickwad".


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> If your interest was truly concerned about the safety of others, then it's ok to tell those at risk. In fact, it takes a fair amount of strong moral convictions to take such uncomfortable steps and qualifies in my mind as commendable. Somehow, I still suspect that your motivations may have been suplemented by a conflict with the owner of the problem tree.
> 
> If you failed to tell the property owner of your intentions to inform the neighbors he was putting at risk, then it probably still qualifies as "being a dickwad".



You qualify as a dickwad without any intention.

These are very unusual circumstances here. A hazard....a property in jeopardy....and the hazard owner determined to NOT have intentions to relay the (impending, catastrophic) situation over to the concerned property.

Lets review something here...

A LAW SUIT can be brought forth with the following issues and likely be successful....

DUTY- Obligation or responsibility to care for trees.

BREACH- Failure to act in a REASONABLE manner

CAUSE- The breach of duty caused the injury to happen (you chose to ignore)

HARM- Injury, Damage

(Anderson&Eaton, 1986)

Cover your collective asses gentlemen....all it takes is a little fortitude and momentary discomfort.


----------



## BC WetCoast

FWIW, I agree with TreeVet, I would have told the neighbour. It's got nothing to do with drumming up business, its the ethical thing to do. I have often told people who have hazardous trees endangering them about them.


----------



## ducaticorse

Affordabletree said:


> Went and looked at a truck today. Looking to upgrade to a larger chip truck sick of a 10 yard box and a gas 454. so I looked at a 1990 peterbilt 379 with a CAT 3406B diesel, tandem rear axles, an 18' flat bed dump box and 360000 miles. High mileage to a certain degree but the engine has great reviews and it has an Eaton Fuller 9 speed. After I build the steel box on the back of it. It will be a 35 yard chip truck. Plus it has brand new tires all the way around so 10 virgin tires. So after I buy the steel for the box, total invested would be $14,000 in the truck. Also if anyone is looking for a chip truck my soon to be old one is now for sale.


A gas 454 bb? No thank you! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

WAIT! Its wrong to be a dickwad? Man you guys have me confused, I thought that was the gist.

But HELL YA, I would have done the same thing. And YES, it would have sucked. AND I would know that people would think I was doing it solely to be a dickwad. That whole mindset goes back to the " already already listening with preconceived notions" thing I so often rant about. A true dickwad is somebody that knowingly leaves a tree like that over his neighbor's house. Sure Vet ( and the rest of us) have the potential to be dickwads but not like that... unless there is a real good reason. Its even says in the bahble, " A dickwad for a dickwad".

Stuff like Vet's half broke oak IS our business. We HAVE to go next door. Think about the liability Vet would face if he had not.

Me? No, I don't believe Vet went over there for spite, in fact I am sure he didn't even want to be involved. Its a pain in the ass, a rock and a hard place. Ethics don't come as easy as they say.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> If your interest was truly concerned about the safety of others, then it's ok to tell those at risk. In fact, it takes a fair amount of strong moral convictions to take such uncomfortable steps and qualifies in my mind as commendable. Somehow, I still suspect that your motivations may have been suplemented by a conflict with the owner of the problem tree.
> 
> If you failed to tell the property owner of your intentions to inform the neighbors he was putting at risk, then it probably still qualifies as "being a dickwad".




I don't think his motivation was supplemented by conflict with the tree's owner, I think that conflict made doing what Vet had to do even harder, more of a mind wrecking chore.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

This is the kind of crap I was dealing with last night. Bunch of ****ing dickwads. 

http://wtkr.com/2014/06/02/three-people-shot-following-altercation-at-beach-club/


----------



## treevet

that sucks...here is a night in Cinci after a huge Taste of Cincinnati festival...http://www.wlwt.com/news/Video-rele...by-teens-outside-Taste-of-Cincinnati/26235304


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> WAIT! Its wrong to be a dickwad? Man you guys have me confused, I thought that was the gist.
> 
> But HELL YA, I would have done the same thing. And YES, it would have sucked. AND I would know that people would think I was doing it solely to be a dickwad. That whole mindset goes back to the " already already listening with preconceived notions" thing I so often rant about. A true dickwad is somebody that knowingly leaves a tree like that over his neighbor's house. Sure Vet ( and the rest of us) have the potential to be dickwads but not like that... unless there is a real good reason. Its even says in the bahble, " A dickwad for a dickwad".
> 
> Stuff like Vet's half broke oak IS our business. We HAVE to go next door. Think about the liability Vet would face if he had not.
> 
> Me? No, I don't believe Vet went over there for spite, in fact I am sure he didn't even want to be involved. Its a pain in the ass, a rock and a hard place. Ethics don't come as easy as they say.


----------



## Groundman One

Today: fried like an egg under a 30 degree sun. _Bleah!_ 

Every year I think I`ll handle the heat better than the year before. Yeah... right. I have to bring a gallon of cold water just to pour over my head from time to time to keep me from puking and passing out. I`m Canadian, for God`s sake, what the hell am I doing out under the sun at 30 degrees?

_I wish it would snow..._


----------



## treeclimber101

Spent all day removing a elm ... And trimming 5 gum trees and knocking down a few big dead oaks


----------



## Brendon Phillips

treevet said:


> that sucks...here is a night in Cinci after a huge Taste of Cincinnati festival...http://www.wlwt.com/news/Video-rele...by-teens-outside-Taste-of-Cincinnati/26235304


Bunch of ****ing animals. You know if the attackers were white and the couple was black it would be plastered across national news with a witch hunt complete with torches and pitch forks. I'm surprised they even reported it locally. 

It seems like every time I'm on rescue I'm going to this one neighborhood called Lake Edward for shootings, stabbings, assaults and other ********. It's so bad there are 4 cop cars and 8 officers minimum assigned to this ONE hood at all times. The 7 11 gets robbed at least once a month. The club in that link has seen more shooting deaths than a first person shooter video game. Virginia Beach is a safe place, except for where these hood rats live. Can't stand it. **** those people.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Groundman One said:


> Today: fried like an egg under a 30 degree sun. _Bleah!_
> 
> Every year I think I`ll handle the heat better than the year before. Yeah... right. I have to bring a gallon of cold water just to pour over my head from time to time to keep me from puking and passing out. I`m Canadian, for God`s sake, what the hell am I doing out under the sun at 30 degrees?
> 
> _I wish it would snow..._


Every year I curse the sun then beg for it to come back in the winter. It doesn't even get that cold here. Low 10s and 20s for a couple days here and there. Screw that Canadian -40 crap! That's a national emergency and people need to be evacuated.


----------



## KenJax Tree

You think thats bad? Come up here and spend a day in Detroit.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> You think thats bad? Come up here to Detroit.


No thanks. I see regular updates on the death tolls from there and Chicago. 5 dead and 15 shot in ONE weekend? I hope you carry a big ass hand cannon with you. I carry my Glock everywhere I go here.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Brendon Phillips said:


> No thanks. I see regular updates on the death tolls from there and Chicago. 5 dead and 15 shot in ONE weekend? I hope you carry a big ass hand cannon with you. I carry my Glock everywhere I go here.


.45 Colt 1911. I live 15 miles north of Detroit and that stuff don't happen around my area(well it happens everywhere but rarely happens by me and if it does its the trash coming up to the suburbs commiting crimes and going back to the hood)


----------



## treevet

Its harder to conceal carry in the summer but sometimes you got to find a way.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't carry much unless i'm going to the shady side of town.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

I also carry a Smith and Wesson Bodyguard in a leather holster that prints just like a wallet and you can shoot with it on. It's a sweet rig. It's nice to keep in my pocket in shady areas when I can't keep my primary on my hip. "You want my wallet? You SURE about that?"


----------



## treevet

me neither. this little keltec pf9 is just like throwing your wallet in your pocket. just ran down to the postoffice thru the ghetto. I got a couple of Glocks but they are too heavy to take most times. things a little shaky after multiple attacks recently at the big city fair.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

I've considered buying the p9 before. How do you like it?


----------



## treevet

I'd rather shoot my Glock but rather carry the Keltec, 9m 7+1

I like that little SandW http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57892_757752_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## treevet

does the holster have a hole in it to shoot while in it?


----------



## Toddppm

Friend let me borrow a Keltec to check out. Couldn't hit a barn with that little thing!


----------



## Brendon Phillips

treevet said:


> does the holster have a hole in it to shoot while in it?







Yup. Pull it out and pull the trigger.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Toddppm said:


> Friend let me borrow a Keltec to check out. Couldn't hit a barn with that little thing!


Little pistols aren't known for accuracy, but the vast majority of self defense gun uses are up close and personal. If you can hit a man sized target at 5 ft you're good to go. For a fun range gun, I'll stick with my full size guns.


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> This is the kind of crap I was dealing with last night. Bunch of ****ing dickwads.
> 
> http://wtkr.com/2014/06/02/three-people-shot-following-altercation-at-beach-club/


Saw that on the news tonight, I am Just outside of Franklin. I never go to the Beach or any ware close.


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> No thanks. I see regular updates on the death tolls from there and Chicago. 5 dead and 15 shot in ONE weekend? I hope you carry a big ass hand cannon with you. I carry my Glock everywhere I go here.


I always carry my Glock 19 with me, gives me the edge for that dog fighting thing Dr P was speaking of.


----------



## treevet

too big to carry all the time. I have one. It goes out occassionally. CCW and hand cannon no use at all if they are at home in your drawer tree killer. Don't work if you tell em you got a gun at home and they won't give you time to go get it.....even if you ARE a celeb on ASite lol.


----------



## treevet

Toddppm said:


> Friend let me borrow a Keltec to check out. Couldn't hit a barn with that little thing!



Ask George Zimmerman if a Keltec pf 9 worked for him. ;-)


----------



## Toddppm

Yeah true. I don't intend to carry anyway.


----------



## TC262

treevet said:


> Its harder to conceal carry in the summer but sometimes you got to find a way.


As long as I'm not giving a bid mine is often times only slightly concealed


----------



## TC262

Brendon Phillips said:


> Yup. Pull it out and pull the trigger.


I carry a S&W bodyguard too. Where did you find that holster?


----------



## treeclimber101

Start a thread .... "What kinda gun do you carry crammed in your vagina to feel safe today " take that **** somewhere else .


----------



## treeclimber101

Who the **** carries a gun to mail a letter .. I guess that is part of becoming "older"


----------



## tree MDS

We don't have crime here. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Who the **** carries a gun to mail a letter .. I guess that is part of becoming "older"



Lol. Yeah, miniature pansy saws and guns.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

TC262 said:


> I carry a S&W bodyguard too. Where did you find that holster?


I picked it up at a gun show. I'm sure you can find Em online pretty easy.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

treeclimber101 said:


> Who the **** carries a gun to mail a letter .. I guess that is part of becoming "older"


Don't worry. I'm sure someone who has the brass to carry would protect both your sissy liberal asses from a shooter or an armed robbery. Just better hope they're there and you haven't been a dickwad like you are here. If you think it's a bad idea to carry, you obviously have your head shoved so far up your boyfriends ass you're oblivious to what's around you.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Don't worry. I'm sure someone who has the brass to carry would protect both your sissy liberal asses from a shooter or an armed robbery. Just better hope they're there and you haven't been a dickwad like you are here.



Simmer down, Brendon.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> Simmer down, Brendon.


You're right. Too early for this chit. Good morning fellers.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> View attachment 353233



Fear monger!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Even with the attitude of Vet's client, the oak tree owner, after the work I had did I would be coming right out and telling the oak tree owner I was going over to tell his neighbors and that he could come if he wants. I would generously explain the situation and apologize for having to do it. THAT usually gets the ball rolling... well in one way or another.

The guy has to get the tree down. Right now Vet is his only prayer. I bet this schumck secretely has a crush on him. WAIT! Maybe its one of Vet's kids!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> Little pistols aren't known for accuracy, but the vast majority of self defense gun uses are up close and personal. If you can hit a man sized target at 5 ft you're good to go. For a fun range gun, I'll stick with my full size guns.



I carry a sawed off double barrel 12 gauge for close and a 500 for building a wall of bodies and lead, I'll toss a grenade, reload with hollow point slugs and drive 8 more nails.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I have my Colt 1911 because i like to go shooting with my brother and some friends and my rifles and shotguns because like to hunt. I don't wear a cape and carry a gun to feel like a hero and try to conquer the world.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea brendon , settle down I love guns but I don't need anyone to protect me . And I don't live in the friendliest area were just not pussies ! LOL I still like the baseball bat to the throat as a form of kicking an ass I don't need a gun


----------



## treeclimber101

Around here if you pull a gun your liable to have your arm snapped and the gun and your hand shoved up your ass


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Where is "around here" anyway?

I have no desire to be a hero. I don't think there's criminals lurking in every bush. But I also believe in being able to defend myself in any situation. A gun is more of a deterrent than anything. I've been in two situations where just having my weapon kept something from happening, never having fired a shot at anyone. No confrontation, no arm snapping or hand grenades. That being said, what you guys up to today anyway?


----------



## treeclimber101

Cutting trees ... It's Tuesday what else would we be doing ?


----------



## arborjockey

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...son-sentence-for-tree-trimmer--153917383.html

Chip up dem birds


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> Yup. Pull it out and pull the trigger.




Eyup! You know I am a discreet carrier of a lil 380, mainly for, you guessed it, the dogs.

I think it was one spring I was up on a vast property I maintain, I was patching a little grass fro where the plow tore it up and got blindsided by a dog, ****er swooped up from behind and gave my hand an authoritative nip and body check while his partner stood waiting to roll.

Its not uncommon to have to kill an animal out here or anywhere. I was thinking may a .22 auto configuration with varying types of ammo. Not necessary to kill a dog but for person defense a low powered BB shot to the face and the dog don't want to play anymore. But if he does he's got a holler point coming.

I had a tear gas gun in .22 revolver I think it was way back long ago... as kids. We also had cans of it. We would fire a blast then run into the cloud.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

arborjockey said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...son-sentence-for-tree-trimmer--153917383.html
> 
> Chip up dem birds



And shoot dem dogs


We are all killers, the public knows it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I would actually like to get another one of those tear gas guns.


----------



## arborjockey

And I don't have a gun but I'll lose my sh#$ if anyone try to take my neighbors. Everyone should be forced to learn how to use a firearm in the U.S. No guns allowed in Chicago but everybody sure seems to be getting shot the hell up there.​


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> We would fire a blast then run into the cloud.



You're a half a bubble off of plumb. Hahaha.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I would actually like to get another one of those tear gas guns.


You can get tear gas balls for a paint ball gun....


----------



## Hoowasat

Brendon Phillips said:


> Little pistols aren't known for accuracy, but the vast majority of self defense gun uses are up close and personal. If you can hit a man sized target at 5 ft you're good to go. For a fun range gun, I'll stick with my full size guns.


Got a similar holster for my Keltecs ... I like that the print looks like a wallet 'cuz I carry mine in my back pocket. If your threat is too far away to hit with a pocket pistol, then it's either no longer a threat or ya' just can't hit anything you aim at.


----------



## tree MDS

What if someone picks your pocket and then realizes its a gun, and decides to shoot you homos up?? Just thinking. Seems potentially counter productive to me, but what do I know.


----------



## Hoowasat

tree MDS said:


> What if someone picks your pocket and then realizes its a gun, and decides to shoot you homos up??


My post ... #34320 above ... was my first in this thread. You don't know me at all and you're calling me a homo? That speaks volumes.



tree MDS said:


> Seems potentially counter productive to me, but what do I know.


Apparently, not much.


----------



## Zale

Can we please start a "Whadja do with your gun today" thread? This is mind numbing.


----------



## treeclimber101

I agree it's dumb , I wanna talk about tree conquests


----------



## gorman

Found out the post and beam construction company near my place bought a 33t crane and are renting it for 150 an hour. Hoorah!


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> Found out the post and beam construction company near my place bought a 33t crane and are renting it for 150 an hour. Hoorah!


don't know what the rates are in ri but thats approx the 40t rate in ct.


----------



## gorman

I was paying the same for a 23t from two different outfits here.


----------



## gorman

I was paying the same for a 23t from two different outfits here.


----------



## capetrees

Good enough for me!


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Hoowasat said:


> My post ... #34320 above ... was my first in this thread. You don't know me at all and you're calling me a homo? That speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> Apparently, not much.



Don't pay any attention to MDS. He's usually a dickhead. He can't feel good about himself unless he's trolling people on the internet. He's also obsessed with gay people, so watch your corn hole buddy.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Don't pay any attention to MDS. He's usually a dickhead. He can't feel good about himself unless he's trolling people on the internet. He's also obsessed with gay people, so watch your corn hole buddy.



I've also got a hangnail on my pinky toe with more tree experience than you. Just saying. Lol.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> I've also got a hangnail on my pinky toe with more tree experience than you. Just saying. Lol.


Predictable. Turn it all into an experience contest. Hey dickwad, I don't give a **** about your experience. I wouldn't hire your sorry ass to rake leaves on cleanup.

Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> Predictable. Turn it all into an experience contest. Hey dickwad, I don't give a **** about your experience. I wouldn't hire your sorry ass to rake leaves on cleanup.
> 
> Just saying.



That's okay. I don't think I'd be interested anyway.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> What if someone picks your pocket and then realizes its a gun, and decides to shoot you homos up?? Just thinking. Seems potentially counter productive to me, but what do I know.



Then I pulled the pin on one of these hand grenades and we all get to meet our destinies.


Well I got a couple jobs done with Andrew but now the yards are moist and ya'll know how I feel about that.

Kinda of tired to boot. Just been running since February ( still complaining about that), I think I need to be put on the Rack and stretched back so I stand upright again. Thinking about getting a Teeter Hang-up so I can hang upside down blindfolded and clean my gun.

What is wearing me out now is training Andrew and explaining the nuances of the job, I am sick of hearing myself talk. Had him on the tractor today getting him ready to pull tops out of trees with it. We drove all around with both trucks walking, talking and looking at a couple jobs while I explained yesterday, he finally went home after seeing I had had enough and was droning on and on about who the **** knows what. The whole thing left me feeling quite bewildered myself.

Going to go up to Grainger today and get a nice set-up to attach the porty to the tractor bucket. Hopefully that's all I spend any money on today and , hopefully, as well we cab get started on the wood pile but I still need to get that brake controller and put it in. Also have a ghey back-up camera to install. How ghey is that? Well, if its installed at least it will be off the desk.

Speaking of desks... that's where I will be.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brendon Phillips said:


> Predictable. Turn it all into an experience contest. Hey dickwad, I don't give a **** about your experience. I wouldn't hire your sorry ass to rake leaves on cleanup.
> 
> Just saying.



Yes, this is an experience contest.

I mean this " whaddya do today" thread is comprised mainly of those who have a long history here of vile behavior towards one another... and towards mankind in general. Sorry, but this is not a " tree thread", its just disguise, there is something not quite right about the people you see posting here, ulterior motives abound and maybe YOU should feel lucky WE didn't tell you to go to the 101 thread before you come in here bothering all us experts with yer elementariness. You should so pipe down kid, just put a fresh set of batteries in that rake of yours and go back to work, we'll watch and let you know what we think.

Now what were we talking about? Oh yeah, climbing guns/weaponry. Good topic!


----------



## tree MDS

"Elementariness". Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

I want a battery powered rake, Dr u are a genius!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I think I'm starting to realize why we always sent them to the 101 forum. Of course we all know why we're keeping this one around, don't we.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I want a battery powered rake, Dr u are a genius!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



The Dan is on top of things. I think he even has a battery powered rabbit.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> The Dan is on top of things. I think he even has a battery powered rabbit.


As long as he's not on top of the rabbit 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

You should change the name of the thread to "Crabby old ****s country club". 

Why the hell are you "keeping me around" anyway? Am I your court jester for the kingdom of Inflated Egos? I don't juggle very well. Maybe I should go hang out in the 101 forum, wait for everyone here to die of old age then take over. Then I'll be King of the Crabby Asses. Sweet.


----------



## no tree to big

Brendon Phillips said:


> You should change the name of the thread to "Crabby old ****s country club".
> 
> Why the hell are you "keeping me around" anyway? Am I your court jester for the kingdom of Inflated Egos? I don't juggle very well. Maybe I should go hang out in the 101 forum, wait for everyone here to die of old age then take over. Then I'll be King of the Crabby Asses. Sweet.



We can start a I don't know how to man up and my panties r in a bunch thread for you if you would like?

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

no tree to big said:


> We can start a I don't know how to man up and my panties r in a bunch thread for you if you would like?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Naw, my panties are on straight. Just checked Em. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> We can start a I don't know how to man up and my panties r in a bunch thread for you if you would like?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



Lol. Thanks for picking up my slack on that one. I was drawing a blank.


----------



## no tree to big

Brendon Phillips said:


> Naw, my panties are on straight. Just checked Em. Thanks for the concern though.


Just curious do u like low cut stuff or r u a granny pantie kinda guy 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

no tree to big said:


> Just curious do u like low cut stuff or r u a granny pantie kinda guy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


G string. Can't have those panty lines showing through while the groundies are starring at my ass all day. Don't get all excited though, I'm taken.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Just curious do u like low cut stuff or r u a granny pantie kinda guy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



My money is on the granny panties. They hold those big ass pads better. lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

Brendon you're a paramedic right?





If the shoe fits.....


----------



## Hoowasat

tree MDS said:


> My money is on the granny panties. They hold those big ass pads better. lol


 "Depends"


----------



## Zale

Brendon Phillips said:


> You should change the name of the thread to "Crabby old ****s country club".
> 
> Why the hell are you "keeping me around" anyway? Am I your court jester for the kingdom of Inflated Egos? I don't juggle very well. Maybe I should go hang out in the 101 forum, wait for everyone here to die of old age then take over. Then I'll be King of the Crabby Asses. Sweet.




I would never be a member of a country club that would accept me. You probably don't know who said that but that's ok. Relax, its nothing personnel.


----------



## treeclimber101

Brendon Phillips said:


> Predictable. Turn it all into an experience contest. Hey dickwad, I don't give a **** about your experience. I wouldn't hire your sorry ass to rake leaves on cleanup.
> 
> Just saying.


Man your a feisty cock sucker ain't ya .... Fun though to read your posts it's a tell tale sign of where you are mentally


----------



## ducaticorse

http://m.wcvb.com/news/images-driver-hurt-when-oversized-truck-slams-train-bridge/26323948

Happened in my ao today. I know the driver, he got knocked around quite a bit too. No cdl in a cdl truck with a bridge strike. Can't wait to see the size of the dildo that dot sticks in the owners ass lol.... I wonder if insurance pays out in things like this? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Da fuq was he looking at ? That bridge was not even high enough to clear the cab . Damn ..... LOL and down goes Holyfield


----------



## no tree to big

We had a guy do that with a grapple years ago truck was empty so the boom was angled down twords the front he thought he was good then 3/4 under it hit said it did like a 6 foot wheelie. Had to replace all the hoses up top but boom was fine luckily 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> We had a guy do that with a grapple years ago truck was empty so the boom was angled down twords the front he thought he was good then 3/4 under it hit said it did like a 6 foot wheelie. Had to replace all the hoses up top but boom was fine luckily
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


This truck is a total loss 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

When the boom is in the roof ! Yea it's ****ed


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> When the boom is in the roof ! Yea it's ****ed


Dude it cut the cables, collapsed the boom, roof all fuqed up! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

Is that Erik that used to post here? NETree?

Had to be watching **** on the phone or something to miss all of those signs.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> Is that Erik that used to post here? NETree?


Guy who owns the company is named Sebastian. Company is out of Saugus. He's the short fat guy in the yellow shirt staring at the camera in the video. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> You should change the name of the thread to "Crabby old ****s country club".
> 
> Why the hell are you "keeping me around" anyway? Am I your court jester for the kingdom of Inflated Egos? I don't juggle very well. Maybe I should go hang out in the 101 forum, wait for everyone here to die of old age then take over. Then I'll be King of the Crabby Asses. Sweet.


Everyone is going to pick on you because your new. Just like 5 th grade. It will pass sooner or later.


----------



## OLD OAK

ducaticorse said:


> http://m.wcvb.com/news/images-driver-hurt-when-oversized-truck-slams-train-bridge/26323948
> 
> Happened in my ao today. I know the driver, he got knocked around quite a bit too. No cdl in a cdl truck with a bridge strike. Can't wait to see the size of the dildo that dot sticks in the owners ass lol.... I wonder if insurance pays out in things like this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 You think he would have seen that and new he would not fit. Truck does not look big enough to be cdl , it doesn't even have the dump box. But what do i know i never have driven one.


----------



## ducaticorse

OLD OAK said:


> You think he would have seen that and new he would not fit. Truck does not look big enough to be cdl , it doesn't even have the dump box. But what do i know i never have driven one.


I said the same thing about the bridge. But that truck is certainly cdl. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea brendon , settle down I love guns but I don't need anyone to protect me . And I don't live in the friendliest area were just not pussies ! LOL I still like the baseball bat to the throat as a form of kicking an ass I don't need a gun



I thought you had stopped being stupid....wrong. You could suffocate them with lard but they are likely to shoot one of your vital organs...and I don't mean your vag.


----------



## treevet

arborjockey said:


> And I don't have a gun but I'll lose my sh#$ if anyone try to take my neighbors. Everyone should be forced to learn how to use a firearm in the U.S. No guns allowed in Chicago but everybody sure seems to be getting shot the hell up there.​



need to send lardo up there and bat the whole town into submission lol


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I thought you had stopped being stupid....wrong. You could suffocate them with lard but they are likely to shoot one of your vital organs...and I don't mean your vag.


LOL ...... **** you !


----------



## chief116

Where'd it happen?

We were in Saugus yesterday, saw him drive by. First time I'd seen that truck.

And there seems to be about 10 companies that are New England tree in this area.


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Where'd it happen?
> 
> We were in Saugus yesterday, saw him drive by. First time I'd seen that truck.
> 
> And there seems to be about 10 companies that are New England tree in this area.


Winchester. Under one of those bridges that you wouldn't drive a pick up with ladder racks under without getting out and checking first. Driver didn't have a cdl either. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chief116

Cross st winchester? Thats like an 8 ft bridge! Damn!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ducaticorse

chief116 said:


> Cross st winchester? Thats like an 8 ft bridge! Damn!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Ahhahahahahahaha Yup! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

I talked to the kid a and asked Wtf? He said to me that he didn't see the signs. I asked him if he saw the pictures yet he said no. I told him well when you do you're gonna see them, you can see them from space. Not to mention, even if there were no signs, how the eff would you ever think your 13 + truck would fit under there?? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, a real shocker. I thought tree people were so much smarter than that. Go figure.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, a real shocker. I thought tree people were so much smarter than that. Go figure.


This one was ridiculous though, brah. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

I'm wondering if his insurance will pay out seeing as he willingly let a non cdl driver drive the truck? There's going to be bridge repairs too. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Well, I just hope he did a thorough pre trip, and his log book was all in order before setting out.


----------



## ducaticorse

Lol, u serious? Ahhahahahahahaha 
Aren't we beyond that point anyway since the kid didn't have a cdl? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

No, not serious. I guess my point is that a moron is still a moron, regardless of whether or not they have a cdl.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> No, not serious. I guess my point is that a moron is still a moron, regardless of whether or not they have a cdl.


True. I feel bad for the driver. He's a friend of mine, but obviously lacking in certain areas, specifically common sense. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, bad deal for your friend. The owner should've recognized his limitations (beyond the legality of the situation) and never put him in that truck in the first place. Oh well, he's gonna pay for it now. 

Dust in the wind... or maybe morons lodged under the bridge, whatever way you wanna look at it. Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, bad deal for your friend. The owner should've recognized his limitations (beyond the legality of the situation) and never put him in that truck in the first place. Oh well, he's gonna pay for it now.
> 
> Dust in the wind... or maybe morons lodged under the bridge, whatever way you wanna look at it. Lol



I feel like calling my attorney and asking him if insurance pays out in a case like this. I'm really curious. 
This guy is one of my direct competitors 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Tried telling me he didn't see the signs lol... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I guess if it was one of my more dirtbag competititors, I'd be kinda loving it too. Just to read about it happening somewhere else doesn't really do it for me though. Same with these videos of homeowners dropping trees on houses, etc. Just makes me sick after a while. Or maybe it's just the tree business in general that's making me feel sick.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I guess if it was one of my more dirtbag competititors, I'd be kinda loving it too. Just to read about it happening somewhere else doesn't really do it for me though. Same with these videos of homeowners dropping trees on houses, etc. Just makes me sick after a while. Or maybe it's just the tree business in general that's making me feel sick.


I'm not happy that it happened. My friend's dumb ass got hurt and he has a newborn. Also, I've never met Sebastian, so I don't have anything bad to say about him. What is funny is that someone tried to shoehorn that beast under that thing. It's just amazing to me. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

got my 2 kask comm helmets yesterday. mated them and very nice.

more on the bad news...get a call from my town yesterday 7 am and next town over cop wants to talk to me, they have my truck. all kinds of stuff goes thru my mind. call and they have my toyota pick up. who cares....BUT WHAT ABOUT THE TRAILER AND 2 MINI SKIDS ($25k replcmt ea) ON IT??

call and they tell me they got my toyo at 5 am on radar thru their town (near the interstate). he stops it and approaches and THE GUY BOLTS...GUY TAKES OFF ON A CHASE WITH A FOUR CYL TOYO WITH FOUR K OF TWO PIECES OF EQUIPMENT ON IT!!

he gives chase and a quarter of mile down the road in huge intersection guy swerves to miss a car at the light and loses control and is on front yards now across from giant high school. he does maybe 3 yards and hits a sunken drive and THE WHOLE TRAILER BREAKS OFF AND SLIDES INTO THE MUD (thank God)...

the yota rolls across 6 lanes into the school campus and into a yew bush and comes to a stop. cop follows it and jumps out with gun drawn. guy had jumped out and fled when trailer detached AND COP DIDN'T SEE THIS???

I go down and all I care is the 2 mini s (stumper/and dingo) and they are fine but trailer has bumper attached to pintel hitch. go over across street and 4 copcars there and they are investigating dusting for prints and taking evidence. steer column is tore open and ratchet, wire cutters, screw driver, can of pepsi of his, flashlight are on floor with pieces of column from hot wiring. 

cops had brought in dog and he lost trail....comedy of errors...but I somehow feel REAL lucky at this point. I take minis off and lift trailer onto my silverado and then put them back on and take them home. take toyo to my mechanic and ask for a go over. making some noises but started right up with key and drove home.

lovely start of a day. just a matter of days till they finish the road project into my new lot property and I have to wait so I don't get blocked in when I need stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

So what you're saying is Darwin dropped the ball again. Go figure.


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus, Dave!! Sorry to hear about this!! You sure it isn't one of the Kyle's responsible for all this!!?? Somebody sure seems to have it out for you!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Damn Dave !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

They filed charges against the guy who drove his 18 wheeler ALL THE WAY ACROSS this bridge. My guy, Andrew saw the whole thing.


----------



## ducaticorse

How the heck did he get the tractor through that!? Don't seem high enough. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> How the heck did he get the tractor through that!? Don't seem high enough.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Yer asking me !? Hell, I'm asking you! But he did, all the way through completely. And in broad daylight, said he was following his GPS.

Andrew has pics on his phone with the dust still settling.

They just put a million dollars into fixing this bridge... well a couple hundred thousand at least, I don't know where the rest went.

That one lane bridge is actually a major artery around here and causing the other one lane bridges to clot something fierce.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Dave got robbed again!?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Dave got robbed again!?



Sounds that way. A sad state of affairs when people are targeting a kindly old arborist like Dave!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The guy that did is being charge for felony mischief among other things. I think he " turned " himself in, which I take to mean that he split the scene before the cops showed up but the police office is right next to this bridge.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mmm


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I actually cut the ladder racks off my dump truck so I could fit under this bridge.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yo ... That bridge is like the scene from funny farm with the black and white mover guys ! LOL I would have paid the admission few to watch a tractor trailer pass through that bridge .


----------



## treeclimber101

We have a low bridge near me that it only has major signage , flashing lights ... They even went as far to put in rumble strips and there's still without fail fresh dig marks in that bridge , now it's closed I think they have the hell up and are now excavating down to make it 14' , so basically you will be truly going under this train bridge . The problem is it's a major train bridge that's traveled like 5/6 xs a day by trains heading into Philly so after someone hits it they have to shut it down and inspect it . I was sitting at the bar last Sunday on south street and I watched a tundra pickup completely smash the round tube that tells you the ceiling height inside the garage , I mean he didn't just brush it he bounced it off the windshield . I wonder what happened ? Gotta get his whole foods come hell or low ceiling !


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> http://m.wcvb.com/news/images-driver-hurt-when-oversized-truck-slams-train-bridge/26323948
> 
> Happened in my ao today. I know the driver, he got knocked around quite a bit too. No cdl in a cdl truck with a bridge strike. Can't wait to see the size of the dildo that dot sticks in the owners ass lol.... I wonder if insurance pays out in things like this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


ya they pay, then they raise your premium. but in essence we all pay collectively for the retards. insurance companies aren't tooth faries.


----------



## treeclimber101

here's a real rocket scientist , guy is salting with the body almost all the way up at 25 mph misses one bridge barely then after someone tries to radio him nails this one , guy couldn't speak English he's Indian and not the scalping kind the kind that says fill er up .... Then opens the door and falls out and breaks his wrist and ankle because the truck is 8 ft in the air . Just cause you have the license to drive decant mean you should be driving . My dad said that he hit so hard that the windshield popped out of the truck


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Well, I just hope he did a thorough pre trip, and his log book was all in order before setting out.


his log book was prob a log!


----------



## KenJax Tree

If you aren't driving 12 hours you don't need log books. OTR drivers do because for every 12 hours of driving they need 8 hours of rest.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I don't necessarily entirely blame the driver's in these cases.


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't necessarily entirely blame the driver's in these cases.


Well who do you blame? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

new thread "whadja truck do today?"

mine went fkn awol. rest of em all took out bridges etc.


----------



## treeclimber101

nothing


----------



## treeclimber101

Does anyone know where I can get tht side cover for an LR3 mine was lost


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get tht side cover for an LR3 mine was lost



PCC (plastic composites company). I ordered one for mine a while back, but had to send it back. Rear mount is a different configuration. Have to go to Altec for the one I need.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Well who do you blame?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The trucks . As you know guns kill people . Pencils write books .... Etc.


----------



## treeclimber101

good deal or no ?


----------



## tree MDS

I don't even hardly wanna be a tree guy anymore. This **** isn't worth it around here these days... at least not for me. Never seen it so miserable and dead out there. It just gets worse and worse every year. I guess in the end it was too much to ask to make a decent living doing something that I love. Or maybe I just suck. Whatever. ****ing crap business can suck it!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I don't even hardly wanna be a tree guy anymore. This **** isn't worth it around here these days... at least not for me. Never seen it so miserable and dead out there. It just gets worse and worse every year. I guess in the end it was too much to ask to make a decent living doing something that I love. Or maybe I just suck. Whatever. ****ing crap business can suck it!!!


Wanna sell me stubs ? If yea can you paint it back white I don't like green


----------



## tree MDS

Five gallons of gas and a lighter sounds much less painful, but thanks.


----------



## tree MDS

Or maybe its "darkest just before the dawn". Yeah, that must be it. Lol. Yep, just keep beating my head off the wall and hope it changes. Or maybe change my game plan and come back at from a different angle and beat my head off it some more. Maybe that's it. Sounds reasonable enough to me.


----------



## Pelorus

treeclimber101 said:


> good deal or no ?



The "condition: new" looks more hopeful than accurate.
The newer (tapered) H2 at Baileys is almost three times that price. 
I bought a used one last year, and have used it exactly once to date. A porty is a heck of a lot lighter to lug around and quicker to set up.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> good deal or no ?



Aren't you and Joe still getting the hang of the porty anyway? Best to learn to jog before you run, IMO.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Aren't you and Joe still getting the hang of the porty anyway? Best to learn to jog before you run, IMO.


Old news on the porty , had one never liked it ... But I am trying it over again


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Old news on the porty , had one never liked it ... But I am trying it over again



Sure you had it the right way around?


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea I guess ! Seems to work as it should


----------



## treeclimber101

This was the first day I used it ? Wrong


----------



## Zale

DR. P. Proteus said:


> They filed charges against the guy who drove his 18 wheeler ALL THE WAY ACROSS this bridge. My guy, Andrew saw the whole thing.




Little caulk and some finishing nails should do the trick.


----------



## tree MDS

The helixes are a little ****ed up, but looks like you generally got it close this time.


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> This was the first day I used it ? Wrong



Looks good, what don't you like about it?


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Looks good, what don't you like about it?


I am not as smooth with it as a tree rap , I can run a smooth rope just wrapping the tree . But like I said as rope gets more costly I am liking it better each day


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Looks good, what don't you like about it?



Lol. Its probably not as efficient as the ring around the posey with the trash can method.


----------



## treeclimber101

I love that method I always have liked it and always will the rope runs better so **** me I guess .... What do I know LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I love that method I always have liked it and always will the rope runs better so **** me I guess .... What do I know LOL



I hear you. What do any of us really know anyway. My god, what a waste of time this whole tree service endeavor has been! That much I know now, that's for sure!!


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> I am not as smooth with it as a tree rap , I can run a smooth rope just wrapping the tree . But like I said as rope gets more costly I am liking it better each day



I found as the coating wore off, the smoother it ran.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I hear you. What do any of us really know anyway. My god, what a waste of time this whole tree service endeavor has been! That much I know now, that's for sure!!


Ah man your a drag when your like this , stop hating the business man .... What you put out there is what will be returned to you . I love the work always have ... I hate that I am not properous at it but hey whatever beats answering to a ****ing boss .. Tomorrow I'm gonna spend 12 hours with my thumb up my ass and that's ok with me


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Well who do you blame?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I give some fault to the business owners and their lack of organization that put a dummy behind the wheel.

With Rapp's Dam it seems a company hired a bunch of temp/new drivers for the Mother's Day rush and sent one of them out with a quota and a GPS and not much else.

With the bucket truck and the train bridge it is protocol for a business owner to get any dumb **** to over-extend his abilities.

I am not saying the drivers are completely vindicated BUT I know I won't take a driving job because there is no way I will be held accountable for ever last thing and that is how it is, it all comes down on the driver, just some random egg head for all we know. Its not even his truck, he is just an employee. In most cases an employee really can't be blamed. Ask Jeff.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's funny you say that because it notice the rope rendering where the paint is wore off . And yea it's getting smoother I also have the unpainted aluminum one that's smooth as hell


----------



## tree MDS

I've had the nickel plated (or whatever its called) one for a decade and a half or so now. It does run smoother now that its worn in. Those were textured from the factory though. I don't see what the difference would be between a painted black steel one and an aluminum though? At least as far as rope running smoothness is concerned. Care to enlighten me as to how this works?


----------



## tree MDS

Cough, cough..


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao... or maybe the paint acts like a pmimatively designed drum brake as its wearing off?? Sounds reasonable enough to me.. just run down to Napa for another spray can if she's a loosing her grip!!


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> This was the first day I used it ? Wrong


 timber hitch (thumbs up)


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> I found as the coating wore off, the smoother it ran.



Try setting it waist high, not sure what you dont like about it.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Ah man your a drag when your like this , stop hating the business man .... What you put out there is what will be returned to you . I love the work always have ... I hate that I am not properous at it but hey whatever beats answering to a ****ing boss .. Tomorrow I'm gonna spend 12 hours with my thumb up my ass and that's ok with me



brown bottle blues


----------



## treevet

Zale said:


> Looks good, what don't you like about it?



so many uses for a porty......yankovitch on a tree, send a bolen up and either attach it to an extended come a long on a tree or Dingo/Tactor....and wrap it up and couple of tie offs on the ears....quick easy tight tie off.


----------



## treevet

http://www.wlwt.com/news/family-gir...s-major-facial-reconstruction/26344896#!VbX0e

no comment needed but fireman/rescue squad was interviewed on talk show today and said he had been to oh about a hundred dog bite calls in the last 10 years and every one the owner said "hey, he/she never bit anyone before"...also he said EVERY one was a pit bull. Also he said in the last year 3 pit bull owners were killed by their own dogs. Pit mix in many cases? Yes, I am sure, but none the less...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> brown bottle blues



Yes, that must be it!! It's finally catching up with me!!


----------



## no tree to big

Found out Im getting an 18t crane not a 23 wtf that don't do me no good! Its a 08 peterbuilt 10 Wheeler 18k miles 1200 hrs on the pto 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lmao... or maybe the paint acts like a pmimatively designed drum brake as its wearing off?? Sounds reasonable enough to me.. just run down to Napa for another spray can if she's a loosing her grip!!


Of what the plasticoat? LOL


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> I've had the nickel plated (or whatever its called) one for a decade and a half or so now. It does run smoother now that its worn in. Those were textured from the factory though. I don't see what the difference would be between a painted black steel one and an aluminum though? At least as far as rope running smoothness is concerned. Care to enlighten me as to how this works?



I've found the painted ones tend to stick due to the heat of the friction softens the paint. The softened paint catches the rope as it runs.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I shaved and had 3 beers,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Just 3?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Just 3?



Yeah , most of the red eye is from the sun,,kill;s me,, I get head aches alot.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Found out Im getting an 18t crane not a 23 wtf that don't do me no good! Its a 08 peterbuilt 10 Wheeler 18k miles 1200 hrs on the pto
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Looks like my crew's production will be closing the gap on yours now lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Shades and Aleve. I never leave home without them.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Looks my crews production will be closing the gap on yours now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Mmmm idk bout that haha I already smoke u with my 14t I run it like its a 35t picking whole trees n **** 
Soon we'll be running 2 crane crews oh the slaughter 
Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Mmmm idk bout that haha I already smoke u with my 14t I run it like its a 35t picking whole trees n ****
> Soon we'll be running 2 crane crews oh the slaughter
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Sounds safe to me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Sounds safe to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally , I've only had one "oh that was a really bad Idea" moment so far hey gotta learn somehow... 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Wife had surgery yesterday, went well. Waiting on pathology report to confirm cancer is gone.

On way home from the hospital in Iowa City about 10:30 last night, had the cruise set at 77 mph. 2 boys in back seat sleeping and father in law riding shotgun. Right front tire blow's in a big way. Takes out my fender just like they do in a cup car and sends me into a spin. I saved it and got it off the highway. Tread separated? Have BFG mud terrains and they are...where in good shape. Scared the chit outa me. Now my truck is sitting in the hood and no one is open so I can get it towed.


----------



## treevet

best of luck with Dana, Beans, will say a prayer


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Was up at one of arbo stores yesterday, Andrew dropped over 700 for a saddle and lanyard, all state of the art. I even tried a few saddles and , finally, the tree motion. They all just grub my nuts and the bulge that gets created is to hilarious for me to take this job seriously so I will stick to my ass board. That's how I climb, ass first.

I think Andy got the Sequoia which has plastic parts in their buckles and there is no need to have screw mechanisms on the bridge rings. It might have been the Ergo Lite but that bridge has screws in it too.

In fact I have an old twist shackle for attaching a microender for a lanyard and it seems that is not up to par. They don't make them anymore and you are not supposed to use them. I just found that out and it makes sense.

I was going to hook up a lanyard for Andy with it but I hesistated, I just couldn't rig him up unless it was going to be ultra - safe. Then going up to the arbo store and finding they don't even put them on the shelf anymore...

As it happens: We were trying saddles with the zig -zag at the store. Didn't but that but a few new 10 mm i2i for both of us. These things take just a quick look to inspect, not like a ZZ. I think you have to magna-flux those things every tree!

I gave the choice to Andy what he wanted to use for a lanyard, he went with friction hitch over rope grab. I use the rope grab attached with a web strap these days but also can switch.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

sgreanbeans said:


> Wife had surgery yesterday, went well. Waiting on pathology report to confirm cancer is gone.
> 
> On way home from the hospital in Iowa City about 10:30 last night, had the cruise set at 77 mph. 2 boys in back seat sleeping and father in law riding shotgun. Right front tire blow's in a big way. Takes out my fender just like they do in a cup car and sends me into a spin. I saved it and got it off the highway. Tread separated? Have BFG mud terrains and they are...where in good shape. Scared the chit outa me. Now my truck is sitting in the hood and no one is open so I can get it towed.



Jesus!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Wait! Pushing 80 with Mud Terrains!??


----------



## KenJax Tree

Fun!


----------



## luckydad

KenJax Tree said:


> Fun!


That was 2hrs ago, let's see it now !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Still looks the same unless it fell down lol. It was an estimate, $3850and we're in the middle and almost $800 more than the cheapest and $200 less than the highest they got so i doubt they'll call. It could be interesting for Juan and Pablo with the lowest price with all those wires right there.


----------



## luckydad

Juan and Pablo, they get around !! They been doing a little work around here to. Lol.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

jefflovstrom said:


> I shaved and had 3 beers,,
> Jeff View attachment 353704


----------



## Groundman One

Today: worked for a intenet company trimming trees around towers and took down and bucked up a medium maple for a new customer who looks like he will be a new regular customer. Always need more of those!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Brendon Phillips said:


>




LOL,, That was funny,,two shay!
Jeff


----------



## Affordabletree

Picked up my now new truck this evening. Got it for 10,400


----------



## OLD OAK

Affordabletree said:


> Picked up my now new truck this evening. Got it for 10,400


I like it. With 2 rear axles it should be able to hold a lot of wood. Do you have a cld licence. What will you be loading it with ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Today .... I drove down this deer path to get 4 dead oaks . Notch and watch for a HO association .... Then I had to put it in 4x4 and got stuck anyway .... So I covered the truck in mud and then hopped on the 2 wheeler and went a auction .... Found this little gem there



pretty bad ass if anyone needs one go to the auction in Plymouth meeting PA tomorrow


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

tree MDS said:


> I've had the nickel plated (or whatever its called) one for a decade and a half or so now. It does run smoother now that its worn in. Those were textured from the factory though. I don't see what the difference would be between a painted black steel one and an aluminum though? At least as far as rope running smoothness is concerned. Care to enlighten me as to how this works?


Aluminum dissipates heat better


----------



## treeclimber101

Dissipates ..... Wow check you out all hoity toity using big words with your pinky up


----------



## Affordabletree

OLD OAK said:


> I like it. With 2 rear axles it should be able to hold a lot of wood. Do you have a cld licence. What will you be loading it with ?


Old oak, I was going to make it into a 40 yard chip truck for now with a removable roof. And what ever wood I can throw in is what will go. Eventually I would like to get an rc30 skid steer and a vermeer s650tx but that is after I sell my other truck. It had 40,000lb rears so insurance on this really sucks


----------



## luckydad

Affordabletree said:


> Picked up my now new truck this evening. Got it for 10,400


What suspension does it have under it ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Fun!



I'd take the Pitbill.

Its hard to gauge the wires in the pic, I hope its not as tight as it looks. What's the DZ look like?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well, uh, um, screw that tractor. Seriously. I am now looking at a big Bobcat MT55 Diesel for 10K.

Actually its a tough call. I'd almost would rather the tractor. So many pros and cons to each.

Of course I would not be thinking about it if I had not sold my Dingo a few years back. I really haven't needed a loader til now.

A client asked me today if I knew anybody who could dig a swail 150 feet long. No problem with the tractor. This might sound gay but one guy could drive the tractor while another sits on the hoe side going up and down the line til there is a swail.


This Bobcat is supposed to be heavier than my old Dingo so that is a plus, it weighed 1 ton. This tractor is pushing 5k lbs, much better anchor. Handles my chipper better, back leaners, hanging trees.

But then I get jobs like where I want a big assed mower to cut down bamboo, wild rose, do a little land reclamation.

But the little Bobby is such a fast little bull grunt. Probably just use my little old trailer, never even mind brake controllers.

I have gotten planting jobs where I had to chop through stump and root. Can't do that with a Mini and an auger. NEED BACK- HOE! Then you can plant bigger trees as well.

But little Bobby is so simple to use.

Can't ride up a curb with a fork full of log like you can with a 4wheel drive big air filled rubber tired tractor.


I don't know and could go on and on and in fact am cause I can't sleep.


----------



## Zale

The answer is simple. Get Both. I thought you already bought the tractor.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The one thing I don't like about the bobcats is that they have a different mounting plate. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well, uh, um, screw that tractor. Seriously. I am now looking at a big Bobcat MT55 Diesel for 10K.
> 
> Actually its a tough call. I'd almost would rather the tractor. So many pros and cons to each.
> 
> Of course I would not be thinking about it if I had not sold my Dingo a few years back. I really haven't needed a loader til now.
> 
> A client asked me today if I knew anybody who could dig a swail 150 feet long. No problem with the tractor. This might sound gay but one guy could drive the tractor while another sits on the hoe side going up and down the line til there is a swail.
> 
> 
> This Bobcat is supposed to be heavier than my old Dingo so that is a plus, it weighed 1 ton. This tractor is pushing 5k lbs, much better anchor. Handles my chipper better, back leaners, hanging trees.
> 
> But then I get jobs like where I want a big assed mower to cut down bamboo, wild rose, do a little land reclamation.
> 
> But the little Bobby is such a fast little bull grunt. Probably just use my little old trailer, never even mind brake controllers.
> 
> I have gotten planting jobs where I had to chop through stump and root. Can't do that with a Mini and an auger. NEED BACK- HOE! Then you can plant bigger trees as well.
> 
> But little Bobby is so simple to use.
> 
> Can't ride up a curb with a fork full of log like you can with a 4wheel drive big air filled rubber tired tractor.
> 
> 
> I don't know and could go on and on and in fact am cause I can't sleep.


 

They make a brush mower and stump grinder attachemts for the MT 55. They both work extremely well. The stump grinder will chew through the roots and all easily for replanting and the brush mower on the 55 will be way more maneuverable in tight spots than the tractor. Easier to transport too.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> The one thing I don't like about the bobcats is that they have a different mounting plate.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



u r right and don't even think bout MT 50...they suck imo


----------



## treevet

yesterday boomed a gigantic sticky pos mulberry over a house w/ the crane and my gm on the crane for first time. not possible you say....new comm head sets made it poss. Might as well start him under heavy fire. He did fine but his ears must be ringing a little today. Went off on him a few times sorry to say. $2k 2 man day. not storm damage money but nice day to day change.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


>



rag money pit...and look at those controls!...eeek....color very classy tho


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I'd take the Pitbill.
> 
> Its hard to gauge the wires in the pic, I hope its not as tight as it looks. What's the DZ look like?


Those wires are about 8 feet from the canopy. The drop zone is about 10-12 feet wide you can see the apartment gutter line on the right in the pic and at the bottom of the pic is a 6 foot brick wall. The brown pole is a light pole,i was standing in a store parking lot on the opposite side of the brick wall the tree is on.


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe start a "Nasties we looked at but never got" thread. Certainly been enough of those over the years.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Maybe start a "Nasties we looked at but never got" thread. Certainly been enough of those over the years.


Trees or women?


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Trees or women?



Lol. Was thinking someone would say that after I posted. 

Speaking of women. My town is overrun this weekend. Its the big road race/block party weekend. The whole town will be out and drunk. I will be hiding at my shop. I have enough troubles as it is.


----------



## tree MDS

Nothing worse than drunk yuppies IMO.


----------



## mckeetree

[QUOTE="OLD OAK, post: 4839784, member: 22737" Do you have a cld licence. [/QUOTE]

Let's not get another cdl discussion going. They always turn really ignorant after a few post.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> [QUOTE="OLD OAK, post: 4839784, member: 22737" Do you have a cld licence.



Let's not get another cdl discussion going. They always turn really ignorant after a few post.[/QUOTE]

You don't need a cdl for that anyway... providing you're towing a small boat trailer at all times.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Let's not get another cdl discussion going. They always turn really ignorant after a few post.



You don't need a cdl for that anyway... providing you're towing a small boat trailer at all times.[/QUOTE]

Or wearing purple socks...or if your name is Gideon and you have a sister named Agnes.


----------



## treeclimber101

Well if someone buys that mini chances are a 4 cylinder yota ain't gonna be running from the cops towing it. , it looked well built


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well if someone buys that mini chances are a 4 cylinder yota ain't gonna be running from the cops towing it. , it looked well built



Lol. It's the Nati... yo.

The Kyle's are probably cooking up a fresh batch of meth and planning their next attack as we speak.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. It's the Nati... yo.
> 
> The Kyle's are probably cooking up a fresh batch of meth and planning their next attack as we speak.


----------



## tree MDS

That guy reminds me of Eddie.. lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was using the tractor in my yard today, its hilly, bermy and tight. I first hand loaded a full bucket of boulders big enough to hurt my back, it was completely full and I bounce it a good bit. It handled it great. Very manuerable, no lawn damage to speak of even after multiple trips of mulch. It appears to be a 1/4 yard bucket because I had 1 yard of mulch and 4 buckets.

I think dude said the Bobby has a 1/2 yard bucket.


Anyway:

I reneged on a dead oak today. Got close to the top and found a large area of decay supporting where I would need to rig it from and have to use as my tip. No thanks. But I will pull that section into a decent enough DZ if the house drop wire is cut from the house, brought back to the pole then re-spliced.

That is how I told the client I wanted to do it from the start! I had worked up another option, as we always do, but it was contingent of the rigging point I needed to do it was sound, its not.

No biggey, I will tell the client to get a price on dropping the wire. I was even thinking of doing it myself.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I do need to get some hunk of iron to help pull some of these jobs down and lift the heavy stuff. It felt "right" on the tractor, you feel like a mad scavenging dog with a Mini.

I loved the steering wheel, going slow, big rubba, straw in my mouth, I tell ya I think its for me!

I still can't wait to see this little Pit Bob. Lil yard wrecking bastard!

Grandpa was sitting on the hoe side when I crossed the ditch from the street into my yard, hoe got stuck on the road, I told him which lever to push and the hoe pushed us out, scraped up the road. ha ha.

Still all I need to do on this " been dead for years and suddenly its an issue " oak tree is drop the wire and pull that entire side out with the truck winch.

I can keep the tractor til either I buy it or its sold to someone else pretty much.

I am changing the oil now, wrong filter!


----------



## tree MDS

Around here the power company will drop the service for free (pretty sure its free). I even had the primaries shut off once. That was a little bit of doing.


----------



## no tree to big

Its funny how much harder a guy works when we r at his house after a short day doing a freebie removal/oh I have this brush pile n what about this tree n this brush its also kinda embarrassing when the guys wife out works half the damn crew! Plus she didn't complain while everyone else is all its hot that's a big hill r we done yet... Yes that's right I let her work no hard hat low cut tank n short shorts  no she never fed the chipper or was near the crane 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Around here the power company will drop the service for free (pretty sure its free). I even had the primaries shut off once. That was a little bit of doing.



Its always been obscure to me, what I know is what client's tell me, talking to a power company man is totally different but you don't see them til you get a date which they will do.

I think its very easy to make the actual cut and splice of the wire, labor is mostly pulling it back to the pole, its not far, 100 feet. procedure and proper apparel and tools are also key. I don't have, I don't know. Not hard to figure out, not hard to half ass so I won't even try.

I think they just cut a wire, in some order, I don't know, then cap it with a proper cap, maybe even heat shrink, then do the others in order. Its just a house drop, I touch them all the time if they are in good shape.

I just tell clients to call their provider. Half the numbers to contacts I have had have changed


----------



## tree MDS

My biggest fear with all that has always been "what if set it all up to have the service dropped, and the loser help doesn't show up or some ****". That would be pretty embarrassing. One of the reasons I've only had it had it done a couple times. That and you still (usually) have the phone and cable to deal with. Not that that's a big deal, but still. I usually just work around the utilities, seems easier in most cases.


----------



## no tree to big

We get lines dropped all the time! Phone n cable take it off the hook n cut a couple zip ties n ur good 2 seconds we shut off primaries a bunch too we shut off power to 3 blocks once that was fun 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> We get lines dropped all the time! Phone n cable take it off the hook n cut a couple zip ties n ur good 2 seconds we shut off primaries a bunch too we shut off power to 3 blocks once that was fun
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



Whatever, dude. You still didn't get us a pic of the broad dragging brush in her short shorts with her tits hanging out. Then you would've achieved coolness. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's really cool when you cut right through the service with a climbing saw . That's awesome makes your toes curl like a real hero !


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> It's really cool when you cut right through the service with a climbing saw . That's awesome makes your toes curl like a real hero !



We had a guy hit with a pole saw best part was when he tried denying it let's see only guy clearing the house drop only guy with a smoking and melted polesaw blade hmmmm its like wtf we don't care we no u did it ur not dead man up 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Had to mat out on a big customers lawn once the truck got full. 200'. Took 30 minutes just to get out.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Whatever, dude. You still didn't get us a pic of the broad dragging brush in her short shorts with her tits hanging out. Then you would've achieved coolness. Just saying.



Sorry man I didn't even think about it I'll hook u up with a pic of the chick Im hanging with tonight 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> We had a guy hit with a pole saw best part was when he tried denying it let's see only guy clearing the house drop only guy with a smoking and melted polesaw blade hmmmm its like wtf we don't care we no u did it ur not dead man up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Yea then go knock on the door and ask like a dumbass ....." Are you lights on " that's always great or hit a cable line with the stump cutter ! Love it all good stuff


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea then go knock on the door and ask like a dumbass ....." Are you lights on " that's always great or hit a cable line with the stump cutter ! Love it all good stuff



Just peek in the windows,sneaky. So far the only thing we hot with the grinded has been an electric line to a sign we were assured was not there... Guy was like so should I call my electrician or do u have one? We go our contract says not responsible for marked or unmarked lines, he's instantly like ohhhhhh ummm ok 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

i ve blown 3 transformers over the years. real neat explosion but makes you a worse target than walking dead.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> i ve blown 3 transformers over the years. real neat explosion but makes you a worse target than walking dead.



Jesus. You mean you personally, or you had a line clearance division at one point!!?? Or I take it wires just aren't "you thang"?


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> i ve blown 3 transformers over the years. real neat explosion but makes you a worse target than walking dead.



Good Lord.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Had to mat out on a big customers lawn once the truck got full. 200'. Took 30 minutes just to get out.



What does that truck say on the side? Looks like "DJ Jazzy Jeff's Tree services" from here, but its hard to make out for sure on my phone.


----------



## gorman

That's dj jazzy Jeff to you.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> What does that truck say on the side? Looks like "DJ Jazzy Jeff's Tree services" from here, but its hard to make out for sure on my phone.


 I'll guess and say silverleaf Forestry??

A little too rock and roll for me. Just sayin' ....


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> Just peek in the windows,sneaky. So far the only thing we hot with the grinded has been an electric line to a sign we were assured was not there... Guy was like so should I call my electrician or do u have one? We go our contract says not responsible for marked or unmarked lines, he's instantly like ohhhhhh ummm ok
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


 Hit the wires to a street light for the parking area in a shopping center last year. Not like a big street light, it had house wire run to it from one of the buildings. Was grinding a old stump for a garden center that was installing all new trees. The tree had been planted on top of the wires. The grinder sucked 35 feet of wire out of the metal conduit in the ground and rapped around the cutting wheel. Called the garden center and they did some checking and found out the lights did not work anyway. So i came out ok.


----------



## Toddppm

capetrees said:


> I'll guess and say silverleaf Forestry??
> 
> A little too rock and roll for me. Just sayin' ....


I thought it said Silverleaf Express? Was thinking , cool name bro'. Does look like you get a free concert after every tree removal with that font!


----------



## treeclimber101

Dudes avatar pic is a dude playing a guitar ! Ya think he's rock and roll .... I'd put a buck on that bet


----------



## treeclimber101

I like it .....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The last word is forestry on the logo

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

That avatar pic is from a show I played when I was 24. Coincidently the only time I got laid after a show.


----------



## treeman75

gorman said:


> That avatar pic is from a show I played when I was 24. Coincidently the only time I got laid after a show.


I thought rock stars got laid all the time!


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> Good Lord.



Let's just say I probably done a LOT more tree work and around wires than you guys esp the medical doctor specialist with liberal gratuitous days off. One every 15 years average...I'll live with that. 2 of em in the early years....like you all are in lol.


----------



## treevet

ps...didn't even get depressed and wanna quit when I did it


----------



## treeman75

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cucumber-Lime-Gatorade/141552752611880
My favorite flavor of gatorade.


----------



## gorman

treeman75 said:


> I thought rock stars got laid all the time!


They do. I wasn't one of them. You don't want those types of women anyway. 

The logo was to catch people's eyes. Then draw their attention to the phone number and website. It's different, but it does what it's supposed to and I like it.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Let's just say I probably done a LOT more tree work and around wires than you guys esp the medical doctor specialist with liberal gratuitous days off. One every 15 years average...I'll live with that. 2 of em in the early years....like you all are in lol.



Right. I can only imagine all the other **** you've ****ed up with your vast and prolific years of experience. lol.


----------



## treevet

At least I go out and work cry baby


----------



## tree MDS

Ouch. Yeah, you know me dave. I like to sit around and do nothing when there's work to be done. I've put every dime I ever made back into my business and equipment so I could do just that. For someone that has fleeting moments of what seem like actual intelligence, you sure can be a dumb old bastard. lol. But I love ya for it!!

And at least I'm man enough to admit when business sucks. I know I'm damn good at my job.


----------



## treevet

I luv you too bro


----------



## jefflovstrom

I bought a chair,,saw it and had to buy it.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

saw it on fb....very nice


----------



## treevet

Paul....in 1979 for 2 or 3 years I cleared all the wires for an entire township in NJ just climbing rope and saddle with 1 gm after the 3 Mile Island incident. I did some really stupid stuff during that time and got lit up 2 times but just lucked out somehow. They did not have any money to send crews out after the accident and right after it happened my family and my sister and brother's families were all making arrangements to flee as we were downwind to prevailing winds from the accident. 

http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/Safety-and-Security/Safety-of-Plants/Three-Mile-Island-accident/


----------



## treeclimber101

nice summer Sunday


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> nice summer Sunday


You wear that shirt to church?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> saw it on fb....very nice


Thanks Dave!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Paul....in 1979 for 2 or 3 years I cleared all the wires for an entire township in NJ just climbing rope and saddle with 1 gm after the 3 Mile Island incident. I did some really stupid stuff during that time and got lit up 2 times but just lucked out somehow. They did not have any money to send crews out after the accident and right after it happened my family and my sister and brother's families were all making arrangements to flee as we were downwind to prevailing winds from the accident.
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/Safety-and-Security/Safety-of-Plants/Three-Mile-Island-accident/



I bet you are glad not to use manilla rope anymore!!!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Ok let's see this must have chair


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> nice summer Sunday



Is that the bait?


----------



## mckeetree

KenJax Tree said:


> Ok let's see this must have chair



I'm wondering if it is one of those commode chairs.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> Is that the bait?


Ha caught that on a broke back minnow .... Let's see what you caught today .... That's right nothing so shut up .


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha caught that on a broke back minnow .... Let's see what you caught today .... That's right nothing so shut up .



Naw. I didn't catch anything. I haven't even left the house today. Thought last night about going today but woke up feeling like an old run down rooster.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cucumber-Lime-Gatorade/141552752611880
> My favorite flavor of gatorade.


Years ago I stopped even looking at what color Gatorade I bought as they all taste about the same until...THAT ONE. I accidentally grabbed it last week and about threw up after a taste. There are few places that a cucumber belongs and in my Gatorade is not ****ing one of them.


----------



## no tree to big

Anybody got a 192t laying around they never use that runs? Im in the market for one for a buddy 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

treeman75 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cucumber-Lime-Gatorade/141552752611880
> My favorite flavor of gatorade.


 My son bought one the other day to try and could not even drink it. I tried it and spit that **** out. I cant beleave it could taste so bad.


----------



## mckeetree

OLD OAK said:


> My son bought one the other day to try and could not even drink it. I tried it and spit that **** out. I cant beleave it could taste so bad.



Oh, it's not my favorite gatorade but it's not as bad as you folks make out...if you are thirsty. I remember a time hauling hay back about 1975 I would have been glad to see one.


----------



## gorman

Woke up this morning and can't stop sweating bullets on the toilet thanks to a bad s'mores blizzard at the Dairy Queen. 
Now I have to find something else for my guys to do


----------



## treevet

screamin creamies?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Green apple splatters


----------



## treeclimber101

Monday morning rain reals fun .......


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Monday morning rain reals fun .......


looks like a whole week of it here starting tomorrow...and you get our weather a day later


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea looks like a **** joke this week


----------



## Blakesmaster

Another ghetto job this morning. 900 bucks in an hour and a half. Don't care how much money my customers have it's all about how much they give to me. Words of wisdom for you there treevet.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Monday morning rain reals fun .......



Yeah, we got rained out this AM.


----------



## treeclimber101

my customers are so rich they run there sprinklers in the rain ....


----------



## capetrees

gorman said:


> Woke up this morning and can't stop sweating bullets on the toilet thanks to a bad s'mores blizzard at the Dairy Queen.
> Now I have to find something else for my guys to do


 

Too many s'mores blizzards result in the mocha blasts.


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Years ago I stopped even looking at what color Gatorade I bought as they all taste about the same until...THAT ONE. I accidentally grabbed it last week and about threw up after a taste. There are few places that a cucumber belongs and in my Gatorade is not ****ing one of them.


I usually just buy cases of water for the cooler but sometimes will buy some gatorades. I like it and think its the most refreshing, plus everytime you burp you get to taste it again.


----------



## treeman75

Its raining here too, so im going to smoke some ribs. We took the kids to the races last night and had a great time.


----------



## treeman75

Me and the wife are talking about giving up the internet for a month or so. She turned off her facebook account and im trying to whean myself from it. I think I can live without facebook but I dont know about AS. Just trying to get back to basics.


----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


> my customers are so rich they run there sprinklers in the rain ....


 There just to cheep or dumb to buy that rain sensor that wont let the sprinklers turn on if its raining out.


----------



## ducaticorse

Any of you guys close to Glastonbury CT? And if so, feel like checking out an old chip truck for me? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

try to pick easy jobs for Sat, esp after a real hard week. One of last Sat jobs. Removed overgrown bl spruce a while ago. Ramped and then ground stump then planted a Bracken's Brown Beauty Magnolia. $875. tree cost $100. wholesale. Took about an hour.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treevet said:


> try to pick easy jobs for Sat, esp after a real hard week. One of last Sat jobs. Removed overgrown bl spruce a while ago. Ramped and then ground stump then planted a Bracken's Brown Beauty Magnolia. $875. tree cost $100. wholesale. Took about an hour. View attachment 354312
> View attachment 354313
> View attachment 354314



Hey how is that grinder attachment? I've heard that they're not all that powerful, what says you


----------



## treevet

The attachments suck. This is a dedicated stumper, 38 hp...and it is great.


----------



## Toddppm

Just saw Barreto came out with a similar grinder http://www.barretomfg.com/


----------



## treeclimber101

I had one for the bobcat high flow machine , and it was terrible . I can't imagine a pump driven wheel to ever be worth a damn when your really cutting , I have rented that toro once it's comparable to a gas powered 352 or a well running 252 .


----------



## ducaticorse

Dropped a 201 off today picked up a 200 at the saw shop. They had 50% off arborwear and I came home with a vest 2 tech pants and a nice jacket. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Dropped a 201 off today picked up a 200 at the saw shop. They had 50% off arborwear and I came home with a vest 2 tech pants and a nice jacket.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


your ready for the tree mans ball now!


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> your ready for the tree mans ball now!


Oh he's already all over Freeman's balls !


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> your ready for the tree mans ball now!


HA! Stuff is so nice I kinda don't want to get it dirty. Maybe use the jackets as estimate gear 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf

ducaticorse said:


> Dropped a 201 off today picked up a 200 at the saw shop. They had 50% off arborwear and I came home with a vest 2 tech pants and a nice jacket.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You bought a 200t new or used?


----------



## ducaticorse

lone wolf said:


> You bought a 200t new or used?


I wish. It was one of mine getting serviced. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf

ducaticorse said:


> I wish. It was one of mine getting serviced.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Oh


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh he's already all over Freeman's balls !


Ohhhhh, u so funny wound eye! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

just a lil guy 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> just a lil guy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


I said gat damn Joe Rogan! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Ohhhhh, u so funny wound eye!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Wound eye is my Indian name


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Wound eye is my Indian name


http://forum.microvolts.com/forum/customavatars/avatar3860193.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> Dropped a 201 off today picked up a 200 at the saw shop. They had 50% off arborwear and I came home with a vest 2 tech pants and a nice jacket.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The tech pants are my favorite. I have a pair of the canopy pants and I like the tech ones better.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> I said gat damn Joe Rogan!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


So holding the 880 with the 5 foot bar up chest hi is a lil more difficult then one may think (not the saw pictured) it was gumming up to bad , to much water turning everything to mush... 
Bossman said u need to start the cut with a dif saw n then put the big saw in Im like no u don't get the f outa my way throw that fugger up to my chest and dig it in. Then I told him to go sit his ass in the office bahahaha

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips

no tree to big said:


> just a lil guy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


That tree makes you look like a little garden gnome with a saw.


----------



## no tree to big

That's not me Im on the crane he just grabbed the saw as I picked the piece I got 6 inches and 80 pounds on him 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I had one for the bobcat high flow machine , and it was terrible . I can't imagine a pump driven wheel to ever be worth a damn when your really cutting , I have rented that toro once it's comparable to a gas powered 352 or a well running 252 .



have not seen many of the new one I have which is the 38 hp model with auto sweep (regulates itself). the rentals are the old 26 hp model and look like the one in Todd's vid and are underpowered for big stumps. This has plenty of power even for big stumps, but I have a 65 hp tow behind with a corded remote if I am in a hurry. This one is fast on the ground and fits tight spots, any gate, easy to trailer w/ my Dingo. Don't knock it til you try it. It is a huge money maker like anything I buy.


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> Wound eye is my Indian name


 
Mine is Two Dogs ****ing

(gotta know the joke)


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> have not seen many of the new one I have which is the 38 hp model with auto sweep (regulates itself). the rentals are the old 26 hp model and look like the one in Todd's vid and are underpowered for big stumps. This has plenty of power even for big stumps, but I have a 65 hp tow behind with a corded remote if I am in a hurry. This one is fast on the ground and fits tight spots, any gate, easy to trailer w/ my Dingo. Don't knock it til you try it. It is a huge money maker like anything I buy.



Can you upgrade the cutting wheel?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> Can you upgrade the cutting wheel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



sure but I'm pretty happy with the Greenteeth....so fkn easy to change, and cut great.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> sure but I'm pretty happy with the Greenteeth....so fkn easy to change, and cut great.


That's a small chassis for 38hp. I like it. What's it cost?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

It was right at $25 k I think.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> It was right at $25 k I think.


That's actually somewhat reasonable considering the 50hp Vermeer/bandit models are fugging 50k


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

prob get a demo from Vermeer. I could never bring myself to pay 50k for a stumper. I'd go used first. But you won't find a used one of these anywhere. I think I got the first one bout a year ago. I tried the prototype out as I had the old 26 hp one and I traded it in....old one...


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> Mine is Two Dogs ****ing
> 
> (gotta know the joke)


My wife's Indian name is running mouth !


----------



## treeclimber101

Tomorrow I am gonna go remove some red oak that the HO has been spraying round up around for the last few years . Told him 5 years ago to stop and cut landscape beds out and he looked at me like I was crazy . I was there 2 weeks ago and there was fresh yellowed out grass around all the trees at the back of the property and not a **** yard it's beautiful there but this guy just goes crazy with that **** . But now I think he gets It .


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> prob get a demo from Vermeer. I could never bring myself to pay 50k for a stumper. I'd go used first. But you won't find a used one of these anywhere. I think I got the first one bout a year ago. I tried the prototype out as I had the old 26 hp one and I traded it in....old one...View attachment 354474


That thing is mental. I wouldn't waste my money on a 26hp stumper though. 38hp is the sweet spot. Still surprised at the size of the chassis though. It gives me movement actually


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

EXACTLY....38 hp IS the sweet spot!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2 days of rain sure to put a kink in my plans.

It seems now that the tractor is OUT, Mt 55 IN.

I suppose I am kicking my self for selling my Dingo a few years ago. I knew I would.

I am just hoping to get something rolling and get back to work without to much more jerking off.


Got kinda screwed with this dead oak:

Actually climbed up to about the very top to set a rigging but saw it was decayed, the only thing I can do is blow that entire leader out and its going to hit the wire which the client WILL NOT take down.
So I explained it again while I pulled my ropes, put the fence halfway back up and left his stubborn ass on the phone to the power company which is where I told him to start days ago.
This guy don't seem it but he is a old time player. Plays the "nice card" while he stands back and watches to see how far a guy will go. I was like, " Yeah, what is it to you if I bring the wire down? You know you can turn yer back and still get the tree down like that but you will be the one getting paid."
I had played his game at first, and it was hard to do, but I kept my wit. I even charged more than " his guy" was going to. I could have taken down the tree no problem, just work it down. The client didn't really know that. But when I saw the decay up top there was no way I was taking any chances. The client didn't really know that either.

He had a good idea that the wire would be broke and I would pay for it. That was one of his strategies. He is selling the house, just needs the tree out CHEAP!

I am not upset about it, glad to be a player myself! Maybe the guy will get me a referral.

Not sure I would want it though. The whole area is filled with big exspensive trees and people just like this guy. These people bought these houses on a tract right next to the turnpike. Its could be am awesome place, the plots are huge, the houses are too, but the type of person to buy all that while trying to save a few pennies by buying it right next to the turnpike, well, I gotta say they do go mad listening to the drone, but they also have an innate, uh, um, quality (?) about them.

Everytime I work that stretch there is some guy that rolls up real quick to try to drag me to look at his tree right away like we have been great buddies all the time. Yer standing there soaking with sweat holding a chainsaw and these guys are trying to lure you into their beat-up Marcedes Benz and HELL, they might even have candy!

I did a job a few doors down from this oak, woman drove a white Rover, looked like a Kardashian, just big fat painted monster probably younger than me!

I think she might have tried to play me by saying we took the wrong tree down.

Well, ain't no deal to me, but there is another company in there now.


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> 2 days of rain sure to put a kink in my plans.
> 
> It seems now that the tractor is OUT, Mt 55 IN.
> 
> I suppose I am kicking my self for selling my Dingo a few years ago. I knew I would.
> 
> I am just hoping to get something rolling and get back to work without to much more jerking off.
> 
> 
> Got kinda screwed with this dead oak:
> 
> Actually climbed up to about the very top to set a rigging but saw it was decayed, the only thing I can do is blow that entire leader out and its going to hit the wire which the client WILL NOT take down.
> So I explained it again while I pulled my ropes, put the fence halfway back up and left his stubborn ass on the phone to the power company which is where I told him to start days ago.
> This guy don't seem it but he is a old time player. Plays the "nice card" while he stands back and watches to see how far a guy will go. I was like, " Yeah, what is it to you if I bring the wire down? You know you can turn yer back and still get the tree down like that but you will be the one getting paid."
> I had played his game at first, and it was hard to do, but I kept my wit. I even charged more than " his guy" was going to. I could have taken down the tree no problem, just work it down. The client didn't really know that. But when I saw the decay up top there was no way I was taking any chances. The client didn't really know that either.
> 
> He had a good idea that the wire would be broke and I would pay for it. That was one of his strategies. He is selling the house, just needs the tree out CHEAP!
> 
> I am not upset about it, glad to be a player myself! Maybe the guy will get me a referral.
> 
> Not sure I would want it though. The whole area is filled with big exspensive trees and people just like this guy.


I'd go with a dingo before the bobcat. Just my humble opinion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> I'd go with a dingo before the bobcat. Just my humble opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Don't say that!

I think they are both on par with each other.

MT 55 is bigger than my old 425 but Toro makes a bigger one too and they both make them well.

I was on the fence mainly between the tractor and a good Mini. I am actually settling for the Mini, the main reason is price and the fact that every time I went to the bank they were:
1. to busy for me to wait
2. confused
3. locked out of computer system
4. sometimes I would go in there, look around and just leave even if they were ready to help me.

Without having to deal with them I can activate one of the many no interest cards they send me in the mail , for 11k I can roll with the MT55 and then pay it down and switch it over to my standard 4% by autumn if I have to.

For the tractor its hoops balls and buckets to slip 25k in and out of our grand banking scheme. Last time I did that was one of the last times I actually walked into the bank: I go in for some quick teller work and all the sudden the whole thing stops and I am being swept away by the new recruits to " re-arrange" everything. It took hours plus I had to get my wife to come in... with the kid! And then it didn't work, yeah, computer glich, wife was like, " I told you" and then I got mad cause they really did screw up after I told them I would do it but only if it was " that simple". I guess they saved me some money in interest.

So **** it. This will be the first credit card I had in ten years.


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Don't say that!
> 
> I think they are both on par with each other.
> 
> MT 55 is bigger than my old 425 but Toro makes a bigger one too and they both make them well.
> 
> I was on the fence mainly between the tractor and a good Mini. I am actually settling for the Mini, the main reason is price and the fact that every time I went to the bank they were:
> 1. to busy for me to wait
> 2. confused
> 3. locked out of computer system
> 4. sometimes I would go in there, look around and just leave even if they were ready to help me.
> 
> Without having to deal with them I can activate one of the many no interest cards they send me in the mail , for 11k I can roll with the MT55 and then pay it down and switch it over to my standard 4% by autumn if I have to.
> 
> For the tractor its hoops balls and buckets to slip 25k in and out of our grand banking scheme. Last time I did that was one of the last times I actually walked into the bank: I go in for some quick teller work and all the sudden the whole thing stops and I am being swept away by the new recruits to " re-arrange" everything. It took hours plus I had to get my wife to come in... with the kid! And then it didn't work, yeah, computer glich, wife was like, " I told you" and then I got mad cause they really did screw up after I told them I would do it but only if it was " that simple". I guess they saved me some money in interest.
> 
> So **** it. This will be the first credit card I had in ten years.



I just think toro has better attachments, easier less expensive to maintain... My 425 WT I bought for a song, and I love it. Would I like a bigger one? Maybe, but it also have a bobcat so they work well. I'm also looking into possibly rigging a weight rack on the back side cuz that hooker will way out lift it's tip cap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> I just think toro has better attachments, easier less expensive to maintain... My 425 WT I bought for a song, and I love it. Would I like a bigger one? Maybe, but it also have a bobcat so they work well. I'm also looking into possibly rigging a weight rack on the back side cuz that hooker will way out lift it's tip cap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Better attachments as in quality? I think I can put whatever I want on either. Rental agency has both. I just use forks, bucket for general tree work.

I am just going to slip a plow into the multi purpose plate receiver and drag a swail for that lady.


----------



## ducaticorse

I was under the impression that Bobcat has their own plates 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think the plate for a Bobcat is a standard plate that will fit most other's. I know Toro's plate is exclusive.


----------



## treeclimber101

I was welding on my ramrod plate this morning made it so the forks are a lot more angled to carry wood up hills and such it never tilted back enough for my taste .... Now it does LOL


----------



## treevet

Bobcat sold Dingo's for years. Then they made their own mini. They continue to sell the Dingo. That says it all. Dingo with 5 pumps is the best imo. No lag in hyd travel to multi movements.


----------



## treeclimber101

Mine is a single pump but it's the identical pump that is used on my bobcat for the bucket movements so it's good for all parts moving at that same time but I don't run a grapple just forks when I turn on that circuit it really drags the motor down


----------



## treevet

I get some dragdown closing the grapple while moving. So I just try not to do that but my memory ain't all that good.


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> That thing is mental. I wouldn't waste my money on a 26hp stumper though. 38hp is the sweet spot. Still surprised at the size of the chassis though. It gives me movement actually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Agreeing on 38 hp is the sweet spot in a small highly mobile grinder I considered the 38 Special for a bit but I think the overall value is in the dedicated grinder and not having the wood mover tied up. Looks like a nice unit tho but I think in the $13k range just for the attachment/engine.


----------



## Pelorus

capetrees said:


> Mine is Two Dogs ****ing
> (gotta know the joke)



Barking?


----------



## TreeAce

Today I took a selfy. Just trying to be hip. Big old cotton wood.


----------



## treeclimber101

Nice duck face


----------



## gorman

You need an orange tan dude.


----------



## TreeAce

well how bout this one. It's still kinda ducked up though. Spray tan an all..... And why is the pic fn sideways?grrrr


----------



## treevet

anybody run across this? looks kinda interesting.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

TreeAce said:


> Today I took a selfy. Just trying to be hip. Big old cotton wood.



Warning- this song may kill brain cells. Use in moderation.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went out for the first time since the wife's surgery, didnt start the job until after lunch, dead maple removal, get nailed twice by those damn bald face hornets. Man do those things have a hardon for me. Had about 20ft left of the trunk when the got me, tried to keep going........ until my blood turned to acid and I started shaking real bad. No swelling this time but it still made me sick. Had to stop, so freakin close to finishing, aasholes


----------



## treevet

nothing worse


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Went out for the first time since the wife's surgery, didnt start the job until after lunch, dead maple removal, get nailed twice by those damn bald face hornets. Man do those things have a hardon for me. Had about 20ft left of the trunk when the got me, tried to keep going........ until my blood turned to acid and I started shaking real bad. No swelling this time but it still made me sick. Had to stop, so freakin close to finishing, aasholes



Two words of advice, Epi-pen. I've been stung more times that I can remember but the older I've gotten, the more severe reaction I have. Doctor told me the body's reaction can change in a not so good way. On the plus side everybody on my crew can't wait to stab me in the heart when I get stung.


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Two words of advice, Epi-pen. I've been stung more times that I can remember but the older I've gotten, the more severe reaction I have. Doctor told me the body's reaction can change in a not so good way. On the plus side everybody on my crew can't wait to stab me in the heart when I get stung.


I'd chuck the pen, and trach you on the front lawn.  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Bunch of old quotes calling in to schedule. Looked at another 3800 more today all within a mile of each other. Took an hour break off a job yesterday and sold 3k at one house, and 1650 at another. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Sounds good, then I could finish my smoke.


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> Sounds good, then I could finish my smoke.


Dats nasty! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think the plate for a Bobcat is a standard plate that will fit most other's. I know Toro's plate is exclusive.


Bobcat mini uses there on attachment plate that isn't interchangeable with the toro mount.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Bobcat mini uses there on attachment plate that isn't interchangeable with the toro mount.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That's what I thought 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

What did I do today,,I worked all day and got home to read all the posts you guys do all day,,lol
Anyway, I am going to a seminar in LA tomorrow,,although I need the ceu's, it seems like a good one.
Sux it will take me more than 2 hours to get home. I am going to the office at 4am to set up three crews and hit the road,
I replaced a lot of the teeth on our 672 and replaced all the zerks. 
Now I am home and gonna get beer and food.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Bobcat mini uses there on attachment plate that isn't interchangeable with the toro mount.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




Who gives a **** anyway? I am kicking myself silly for selling you my Dingo, in fact I just might bag the whole thing cause this Bobcat is leaking oil pretty bad out of the front engine cover.

I told the guy I could probably fix it by forcing sealing compound into the joint, it worked on the Dingo when its front cover was leaking, but he is taking it to the shop.

I was hoping to write a check for it and be on my way. Get this, the guy told me he would have to wait til the check cleared before I could take the machine. I was kinda insulted considering he is trying to sell me the thing for 10k and I am the one pointing out the slew of oil coming out of the machine.

The whole belly and front cover is thick with old oil from long ago, I don't think the kid knew anything about it. He is telling me he is going to get it serviced and I am like, " why change the oil when the front cover needs to come off?" I don't think he knows anything.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> What did I do today,,I worked all day and got home to read all the posts you guys do all day,,lol
> Anyway, I am going to a seminar in LA tomorrow,,although I need the ceu's, it seems like a good one.
> Sux it will take me more than 2 hours to get home. I am going to the office at 4am to set up three crews and hit the road,
> I replaced a lot of the teeth on our 672 and replaced all the zerks.
> Now I am home and gonna get beer and food.
> Jeff


What engine does your 672 have?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been doing some removals for local township the last couple days. All I had to do was show up with my bucket truck and my employee to run the porty. All the trees were ontop of the 15' high bank along side the road. Man do i ever need a 75' bucket truck. The good news is the township took care of all the chipping with there 3 guys and there chipper. I have to say I truly see how bad vermeer chippers suck. They pretty much had to have a guy hold in the reset for the knee knocker safety bar the whole time. What a pita.





Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been doing some removals for local township the last couple days. All I had to do was show up with my bucket truck and my employee to run the porty. All the trees were ontop of the 15' high bank along side the road. Man do i ever need a 75' bucket truck. The good news is the township took care of all the chipping with there 3 guys and there chipper. I have to say I truly see how bad vermeer chippers suck. They pretty much had to have a guy hold in the reset for the knee knocker safety bar the whole time. What a pita.View attachment 354803
> View attachment 354804
> View attachment 354805
> View attachment 354806
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


75 rear mount el is on the list for next year 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wish but it may have to wait till 2016. I know after I get it, I am gonna be like, man I wish I had another 10 feet. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wish but it may have to wait till 2016. I know after I get it, I am gonna be like, man I wish I had another 10 feet. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Luckydad got a great deal on his. I know they're out there. But you're right. I'm already dreaming of a 40t!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Who gives a **** anyway? I am kicking myself silly for selling you my Dingo, in fact I just might bag the whole thing cause this Bobcat is leaking oil pretty bad out of the front engine cover.
> 
> I told the guy I could probably fix it by forcing sealing compound into the joint, it worked on the Dingo when its front cover was leaking, but he is taking it to the shop.
> 
> I was hoping to write a check for it and be on my way. Get this, the guy told me he would have to wait til the check cleared before I could take the machine. I was kinda insulted considering he is trying to sell me the thing for 10k and I am the one pointing out the slew of oil coming out of the machine.
> 
> The whole belly and front cover is thick with old oil from long ago, I don't think the kid knew anything about it. He is telling me he is going to get it serviced and I am like, " why change the oil when the front cover needs to come off?" I don't think he knows anything.


Well i guess you would give a **** when you get your new attachment home and find it don't fit on your bobcat.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> What engine does your 672 have?



A new tier 4 Deutz, 77hp.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well i guess you would give a **** when you get your new attachment home and find it don't fit on your bobcat.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



Why would I do that?

Anyway, I have a feeling dude is going to have the oil changed, not have the leak fixed and it will be at the end of next week where I find I am still at square one and the guy now trying to get the money he just spent changing the oil and filters out of the machine.

"I'm NOT fixing the leak!"
Sounds like the guy and his dead oak tree.
" I'm NOT taking the wire down!"

Oh well suit yerself, see ya. I'll be driving down the road with the tractor cause the trailer is to big for me to drive!


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wish but it may have to wait till 2016. I know after I get it, I am gonna be like, man I wish I had another 10 feet. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 Yea another 10 feet would be great on a 75 rear mount lol !!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think I will fill a bowl with bullets and milk and start spooning them down.

One year it rained for 2weeks straight.

We were out yesterday with spade shovels digging little trenches to drain a field. I had a old army shovel carving trenches under the bush, felt like WW2 all over again. I'd shoot anything that moved, was keeping my eyes peeled for an anaconda.

The rivers and stream are full my friends, cottonmouths are seeking dry ground.

A lot of my clients have water problems, they seem so perplexed by it, I tell them they live in Chester Springs.

This client's house is built ontop of a spring, she has pumps, last winter I noticed it dumping right outside the house so she had a guy come in, for 1800 he laid 20 easy feet of pipe which drained into the lawn. The lawn won't drain into the stream down there because the woodline has dumped enough debris on the ground to raise the grade over the years and the root flares of the growth have grown to form a dam.

I do work like this from time to time. We just opened up a little drainage, got it moving so maybe it will dry enough to get a machine in there. I think most of the work is on the lower end of the trough, we will be dredging it out so the upper part in the lawn will drain. Simple! 1800 for 20 feet of pipe!?

Well, if this dredging doesn't work then it will be another 1800 digging in 150 feet of pipe.


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think I will fill a bowl with bullets and milk and start spooning them down.
> 
> One year it rained for 2weeks straight.
> 
> We were out yesterday with spade shovels digging little trenches to drain a field. I had a old army shovel carving trenches under the bush, felt like WW2 all over again. I'd shoot anything that moved, was keeping my eyes peeled for an anaconda.
> 
> The rivers and stream are full my friends, cottonmouths are seeking dry ground.
> 
> A lot of my clients have water problems, they seem so perplexed by it, I tell them they live in Chester Springs.
> 
> This client's house is built ontop of a spring, she has pumps, last winter I noticed it dumping right outside the house so she had a guy come in, for 1800 he laid 20 easy feet of pipe which drained into the lawn. The lawn won't drain into the stream down there because the woodline has dumped enough debris on the ground to raise the grade over the years and the root flares of the growth have grown to form a dam.
> 
> I do work like this from time to time. We just opened up a little drainage, got it moving so maybe it will dry enough to get a machine in there. I think most of the work is on the lower end of the trough, we will be dredging it out so the upper part in the lawn will drain. Simple! 1800 for 20 feet of pipe!?
> 
> Well, if this dredging doesn't work then it will be another 1800 digging in 150 feet of pipe.


Be careful fappin' after eating those bullets, you wouldn't wanna kill the dog or shoot an eye out.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pulled a deer tick off Monday and have felt like **** for 4 days ... Hot , sore joints irritable and today I have a migraine that won't quit


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Pulled a deer tick off Monday and have felt like **** for 4 days ... Hot , sore joints irritable and today I have a migraine that won't quit


Always take a double dose of the doxy when you get bit. It keeps the lyme away.


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> A new tier 4 Deutz, 77hp.
> Jeff
> View attachment 354810
> View attachment 354811


How old is that machine? I know you have to keep up with carb emissions in cali but it seems it would be a pita to fit a new engine on an old machine.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Always take a double dose of the doxy when you get bit. It keeps the lyme away.


What is doxy ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> What is doxy ?



Doxycycline. Its an antibiotic.

Careful with those ticks. Those little things can take down an elephant!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea I'm not feeling to ****ing good , I may shoot over to the med express and see if they do testing


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I'm not feeling to ****ing good , I may shoot over to the med express and see if they do testing


Testing takes time. Meanwhile you could be taking the meds preventing the symptoms. The first thing they will do after they test you is tell you to start taking the pills while you wait for the results.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Testing takes time. Meanwhile you could be taking the meds preventing the symptoms. The first thing they will do after they test you is tell you to start taking the pills while you wait for the results.



A buddy of mine was just mentioning something about a turbo strength doxy pill they came out with. Said one dose and you're good to go. Not sure if I believe him though. Anybody heard anything about this?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> A buddy of mine was just mentioning something about a turbo strength doxy pill they came out with. Said one dose and you're good to go. Not sure if I believe him though. Anybody heard anything about this?


Yeah, my friend is a pharm rep. He said its basically a double dose in one pill that had some stuff in it to make it quickly absorbable.


----------



## treeclimber101

I should have not waited til today to have enough of the aches . I am kinda screwed now til mon/tues


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Yeah, my friend is a pharm rep. He said its basically a double dose in one pill that had some stuff in it to make it quickly absorbable.



Nice. At least some things are easier in these modern times. I had to take the pills for a month back when I got lymes.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Nice. At least some things are easier in these modern times. I had to take the pills for a month back when I got lymes.


You have to start taking the meds ASAP the sevens you realize you got bit.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You have to start taking the meds ASAP the sevens you realize you got bit.



I hear you. I'm really bad about that stuff. Had a tick on my neck a while back.. pulled most of it out with tweasers (I know, not good). Was months ago and there's still a small red spot from it. No ring ever formed though. Had one on my sac a month or so ago and just pulled it off. I guess I feel fine (relatively speaking). Those were brown ticks though, so maybe I got lucky? I'm gonna go to the doc next time though, you're right!! Nothing to mess around with!

Its actually kinda amazing I'm still alive in general, now that I think about it.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> I hear you. I'm really bad about that stuff. Had a tick on my neck a while back.. pulled most of it out with tweasers (I know, not good). Was months ago and there's still a small red spot from it. No ring ever formed though. Had one on my sac a month or so ago and just pulled it off. I guess I feel fine (relatively speaking). Those were brown ticks though, so maybe I got lucky? I'm gonna go to the doc next time though, you're right!! Nothing to mess around with!
> 
> Its actually kinda amazing I'm still alive in general, now that I think about it.


Get one of these, they work great.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Looks like it works great on your dogs hair, but what it embedded in your skin?


----------



## NCTREE

I guess the tick would have to be on you for quite some time to be embedded, I have had ticks on my dogs for 2 weeks before I found them and the key worked fine. It works great on people too. What is nice is your not sqeezing the tick with a tweezer when you pick it off, that sqeezing pushes all the bad stuff out of the tick and into your bloodstream. Remember "don't get ticked off pick your ticks off."


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I just snorted a line a doxy, pulled a tic out of my eye and tossed a bunch of business cards from my old sub work contacts away.

One's slogan was " Returning nature to its roots!"

It had a picture of a big ass timber destroyer.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Get one of these, they work great.




Yeah, I've seen those. I had something even better for my dog. I used to borrow them sometimes. They were like plastic dikes (think wire cutters, not lesbos), but blunt and had a tiny gap. Those things got everything out.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> A new tier 4 Deutz, 77hp.
> Jeff
> View attachment 354810
> View attachment 354811


Just bought the same machine with shot bearings. You happy with the power? Any pointers on issues to watch for? Does yours have auto sweep?


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Just bought the same machine with shot bearings. You happy with the power? Any pointers on issues to watch for? Does yours have auto sweep?


Yikes .... It's a beast


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Just bought the same machine with shot bearings. You happy with the power? Any pointers on issues to watch for? Does yours have auto sweep?



I love it and the power. I see you have the same control linkage problem on the controls. No biggie, easy fix. If yours is a Deutz it is probably 72hp and more than enough power. Disabled auto sweep. Also replaced all the rubber on the skirt to a thicker, heavier rubber. I will get a pic. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I love it and the power. I see you have the same control linkage problem on the controls. No biggie, easy fix. If yours is a Deutz it is probably 72hp and more than enough power. Disabled auto sweep. Also replaced all the rubber on the skirt to a thicker, heavier rubber. I will get a pic.
> Jeff



So in between dropping off mixers and bar oil, I take it this machine is your baby? Cool. What happened to the grease fittings that they all needed replacing??


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, Jeffers... I need a new pole saw blade!! I was good with it, but the ground guy bent it pulling a hanger. Now cutting is tough. Thanks in advance...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> So in between dropping off mixers and bar oil, I take it this machine is your baby? Cool. What happened to the grease fittings that they all needed replacing??



Yup, late last year in went down and needed rebuilt. The problem with that is that it was late 2013 and it was a Tier 3, 72hp and we would not be able to use it in a couple of months. So we set up some demo's around the 35k to 45k and they were nice, but after you have a 672 everything seems to take too long. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> What happened to the grease fittings that they all needed replacing??



Nothing, they are cheap and I replace zerks probably twice a year on a lot of equiptment, ,,ie,,the bearing zerks on the cutter wheel on a 672.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

hey Jeff...where's "it was a lovely day today"?


----------



## KenJax Tree

I bet its real lovely now with LA on fire after the Kings won the Stanley Cup


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> I love it and the power. I see you have the same control linkage problem on the controls. No biggie, easy fix. If yours is a Deutz it is probably 72hp and more than enough power. Disabled auto sweep. Also replaced all the rubber on the skirt to a thicker, heavier rubber. I will get a pic.
> Jeff


What control linkage problem? All the controls worked fine. What do you run for teeth and how rocky is your soil? Our dirt is half rock here so teeth get destroyed all the time. This machine is set up for yellow jackets but I don't know how well they will hold up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Get a new river wheel

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Get a new river wheel
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I might at some point but I'm not spending more than I have to on this machine right now. Already has an almost new cutter wheel on it. How rocky is your soil down there, Jared? Teeth look annoying to change on the sandvik.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's pretty rocky. Teeth on my sandvik are easy to change. Just one nut to take off and put on for each tooth

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Blakesmaster said:


> I might at some point but I'm not spending more than I have to on this machine right now. Already has an almost new cutter wheel on it. How rocky is your soil down there, Jared? Teeth look annoying to change on the sandvik.


Just keep the yellow jackets on it, they are not the best but easy to change and your already set up with them. We have them on our track machine and they are ok, not as messy as the green teeth I hate those things. A new river set up is in the future when our wheel wears out.


----------



## treevet

what do you hate about green teeth?


----------



## luckydad

On a 75hp grinder they tend to make a bigger mess to have to cleanup after. We haven't tryed then on our track machine tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Interesting to know. I was considering converting my 65 hp machine with Pro Teeth for ease of changing. No such problems with my tracked unit tho.


----------



## no tree to big

Dunno our 752 that sound right? Having a brainfart... Makes a big ass mess regardless...

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

I've yet to run a neat stump grinder.


----------



## no tree to big

I love grinding easy stumps with the 752 and just taking off to the next one while your clean up crew follows or I should say tries to keep up  

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast

Clean up crew???? That's the guy who is working the controls.


----------



## no tree to big

Not when u got a list of stumps 3 pages long from parkway removals one guy grinds another guy with a grapple and normally a laborer follows behind we seem to be most productive that way, nobody ever stops working no waiting on the grinder grinder not sitting during clean up not sure on how many I ground yesterday but we had about 30 yards of grindings on the grapple 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Went and bucked up some logs and cleaned up a job from yesterday and the neighbor was taking some shrubs out and asked if we could chip them. I was just gonna do it to be a nice guy but he twisted my arm to take this saw, he said he got it from his brother that moved to florida and didn't need it and he has never needed it either so he gave it to me. It needs a carb kit but will fire with mix poured in the carb.


----------



## Zale

Thank you neighbor.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> What control linkage problem? All the controls worked fine. What do you run for teeth and how rocky is your soil? Our dirt is half rock here so teeth get destroyed all the time. This machine is set up for yellow jackets but I don't know how well they will hold up.



Look at the control lever on the right,,,,see how it is laying down?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Interesting to know. I was considering converting my 65 hp machine with Pro Teeth for ease of changing. No such problems with my tracked unit tho.



I put on my man suit and replace the original vermeer teeth. Yeah, I gotta buy pockets for the ***** one's, but I only use original. The machine likes it too.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Helped another small tree co. clobber some white pines today.
crane was handy for removing a hanger in an adjacent tree.


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> Helped another small tree co. clobber some white pines today.
> crane was handy for removing a hanger in an adjacent tree.
> 
> View attachment 355032
> View attachment 355033
> View attachment 355034


Is that a 60?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

I think it is an 80, but not positive on that.


----------



## ducaticorse

Pelorus said:


> I think it is an 80, but not positive on that.


You're probably right 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Pelorus said:


> I think it is an 80, but not positive on that.


How much per hour do they get for that crane ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> How much per hour do they get for that crane ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That be about 160 per hr here Chris. 4 hour min, port to port.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

60ton terex


----------



## NCTREE

luckydad said:


> On a 75hp grinder they tend to make a bigger mess to have to cleanup after. We haven't tryed then on our track machine tho.
> 
> I have greenteeth on my machine and yes they do make a mess. I set this system up on every stump of size and it makes clean up real easy, sure it takes a little more time to set up but it's still faster then raking grinding off the lawn. I use 6' tomato stakes and some mesh tarps I found at harbor freight.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

So anyway.. Chick at the packie says to me today (as I'm on my way out) "happy father's day.. if that applies". I replied "Thanks, and thankfully it doesn't". She said that was her favorite response all day. Too bad she's kind of a fat and not so attractive hog. I sorta like her attitude. 

Lol.. wait weren't me and kenjax gonna make a thread about this??


----------



## KenJax Tree

LOL!!!^^^^^


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, that and I have what sounds like a decent estimate (existing customer) set up for tomorrow. Another day right across the street should come through soon too. I like these no cdl required type jobs. I hit these people good (but fair) 10 years back or so. Nice when it comes around like that sometimes.


----------



## capetrees

Been quiet in here. Has everyone been doing nothing?


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> Been quiet in here. Has everyone been doing nothing?



I am having such a beautiful day, I forgot to post!
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

I ground stumps all day there u have it, I was trying to save everyone the boardum but u asked for it!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## Affordabletree

I climbed a Siberian Elm today and two mulberrys. Not all that much fun.


----------



## luckydad

Did 18 smallish pine trees & stumps today and cleaned them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

I'll liven up the party, tomorrow I get started on 25 removals for the park district supposed to be 2 days so I guess that means easy trees! 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

moved to my new acre lot today lock stock and barrell. they still got another coat of paving to put down but Sun. night the barber next to my ole lot got his window crashed in for the second time in 2 weeks. The welder got robbed Sun too. I'm outtie. Would love to kill someone...but don't do the crime if you don't want the time.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Use your ninja skills and nobody will ever know you were there.


----------



## treevet

saw this vid come up while playing some tunes on youtube. good to see someone that remains true to himself and doesn't go all gay with a little celebrity (read Dunlop).


----------



## RDAA

Got about a 36" diameter walnut off a house today from last nights storm. Luckily the farmer owns a john Deere 200 excavator that worked quite well as a crane. We just supported the tree with the boom, removed all the brush off the tree and swung the trunk down. Did something similar with an ash tree in about the same situation with a 410 tractor backhoe.


----------



## treesmith

General pruning, deadwooding, habitat creation and weight reductions, in a public space so all for hazard management


----------



## tree MDS

Starting a two day pruning job at an estate right off the center of town. Awesome visibility. Trucks are gonna look sweet in front of the immaculately maintained grounds and white brick mansion. Another job just a stones throw away from shop. Not my favorite kind of work, but realistically just what I need for my current situation (help and driver wise). Not breaking any records, but still kicking.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Starting a two day pruning job at an estate right off the center of town. Awesome visibility. Trucks are gonna look sweet in front of the immaculately maintained grounds and white brick mansion. Another job just a stones throw away from shop. Not my favorite kind of work, but realistically just what I need for my current situation (help and driver wise). Not breaking any records, but still kicking.



pix


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> I'll liven up the party, tomorrow I get started on 25 removals for the park district supposed to be 2 days so I guess that means easy trees!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



pix


----------



## treesmith




----------



## treeclimber101

treesmith said:


>


Man that trees lovely ...


----------



## treeclimber101

15 small 30 ft pines all lifted off the stump and carried out with the cat . 4 hours done see ya .... Get a check in 90 days LOL but @90.00 a tree I will take it


----------



## treeman75

I have been doing storm work and tornado clean up. That double tornado was close to me.


----------



## gorman

I'll take a double rainbow over a double tornado.


----------



## Zale

RDAA said:


> Got about a 36" diameter walnut off a house today from last nights storm. Luckily the farmer owns a john Deere 200 excavator that worked quite well as a crane. We just supported the tree with the boom, removed all the brush off the tree and swung the trunk down. Did something similar with an ash tree in about the same situation with a 410 tractor backhoe.




Its always nice when your client owns heavy machinery.


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> I have been doing storm work and tornado clean up. That double tornado was close to me.


How close to your home town ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> So anyway.. Chick at the packie says to me today (as I'm on my way out) "happy father's day.. if that applies". I replied "Thanks, and thankfully it doesn't". She said that was her favorite response all day. Too bad she's kind of a fat and not so attractive hog. I sorta like her attitude.
> 
> Lol.. wait weren't me and kenjax gonna make a thread about this??



You better watch out she don't take a shine to you.


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> How close to your home town ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around 60 miles and it was coming right towards us but it broke up.


----------



## luckydad

Man that's good for y'all, no so for the others. Got any trees on houses ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

luckydad said:


> Man that's good for y'all, no so for the others. Got any trees on houses ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be surprised if there are any houses left.


----------



## tree MDS

Annoying rain coming down out there. Supposed to clear in a couple hours. Figures, I was actually enjoying this pruning job. I think I'm just gonna tough it out. Maybe start a half hour late, as I'm having a hard time getting moving anyway. This two man crew thing is actually kinda relaxing for a change.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You better watch out she don't take a shine to you.



Thankfully, my pig-sticking days are long behind me. The MDS is quite happily taken these days. And by a true sweetheart, I might add. Lol.. the poor thing.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Thankfully, my pig-sticking days are long behind me. The MDS is quite happily taken these days. And by a true sweetheart, I might add. Lol.. the poor thing.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Been working the trailer park pretty hard this week. All my neighbors are trying to get their **** looking mint for the strawberry fest this weekend.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Been working the trailer park pretty hard this week. All my neighbors are trying to get their **** looking mint for the strawberry fest this weekend.



Nice. You trimming lines for the local power company now too!!?? Very impressive!!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice. You trimming lines for the local power company now too!!?? Very impressive!!


????^

Just sold a $16,000.00 job, already buried in work and have a ton of high dollah bids out. booyah.


----------



## tree MDS

"Booyah". Lol. Didn't think anyone actually said that anymore.


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up another day at the estate down the road yesterday. Looked at another $7200 between the three estimates after work too. Got a pretty good feel about them too. We'll see. Off to do what should be a pretty cake two man day today. Things looking up a bit.


----------



## treevet

soooo we're not "quitting again" quite yet.....booyah!


----------



## treeclimber101

I am happy that your all happy today .... It bothers me to visit and only see grumpy gus faces here !


----------



## treevet

I am soooo happy


----------



## KenJax Tree

treevet said:


> I am soooo happy


----------



## Blakesmaster

Nothing wrong with a little shameless self promotion in the trailer park.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Not too bad for my first carving effort.


----------



## Zale

Very impressive strawberry.


----------



## treeclimber101

Looks legit !


----------



## tree MDS

Yes, very nice strawberry, Chris!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day, even tho one of my climbers gave a two week noticed 2 weeks ago so today was his last day. He starts with Davey (residential) on Monday. He is pretty excited and thinks he is gonna love it. The problem is that he is going to work at the same place Scott,,aka,sgreenbeans,,,left after he found out how they are. This guy expects top of the line saws and gear,equiptment and on and on. 
I wonder how long he will last there and if I should hire him back if and when he leaves Davey.
Other than that, it was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Hire him back but make him wait a week or 2 for you to "decide"


----------



## OLD OAK

I love storm damage, even if its not a lot.


----------



## OLD OAK

Killed this oak yesterday, had a bit of a lean to it. No problems, Only thing under it was the house.


----------



## treevet

> ="KenJax Tree, post: 4853844, member: 78378"



no chihuahua attacks today?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Nope not today


----------



## treevet

me either thank God.


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day, even tho one of my climbers gave a two week noticed 2 weeks ago so today was his last day. He starts with Davey (residential) on Monday. He is pretty excited and thinks he is gonna love it. The problem is that he is going to work at the same place Scott,,aka,sgreenbeans,,,left after he found out how they are. This guy expects top of the line saws and gear,equiptment and on and on.
> I wonder how long he will last there and if I should hire him back if and when he leaves Davey.
> Other than that, it was a beautiful day!
> Jeff




If its as bad as Scott said it was, he'll be back. They always come back at some point and time.


----------



## treevet

Never works when you take em back.


----------



## tree MDS

Looking forward to a weekend without being bothered by the tree service. Unless of course the phone happens to ring.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have had only 2 Saturdays off since last October.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I have had only 2 Saturdays off since last October.
> Jeff



Lol. Rode hard and hung up wet, eh Jeff!


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> I have had only 2 Saturdays off since last October.
> Jeff



Maybe if you applied yourself a little bit more, you wouldn't have missed those two saturdays.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Currently sitting in line for this parade. People taking pictures with the truck like crazy.


----------



## no tree to big

We were headed out to do this pin oak removal says 3 hrs plus another hour for the stump so Im like oh must be a pretty good size tree. hah, not so much our estimator musta never got out of his truck in and out stump included hour 15 mins I called for another job he's like your done? Im like yea he's like did u cut down the right tree? Im like what was the addy? I gave him the biggest heart attack ever when I told him the wrong number bahahaha 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Currently sitting in line for this parade. People taking pictures with the truck like crazy.


I woulda put a blow up doll in the front seat .....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I woulda put a blow up doll in the front seat .....



Lol... wait, isn't that why he has Eric??


----------



## jefflovstrom

Had a pretty good day. I actually got 12 of the guys to work today on a job I scheduled for 2 Saturdays with a 6 man crew. We knocked it out today in 5 hours and they all got 8 hours overtime. Maybe I will not have to work next Saturday, but I am sure that they will find something for me to do. That will probably be another beautiful day too! I will let you know,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Blakesmaster said:


> Not too bad for my first carving effort.



Uh, yeah, well what is it ?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Blakesmaster said:


> Currently sitting in line for this parade. People taking pictures with the truck like crazy.




Interesting. Around here people see a pick up truck with a blow up doll and a strawberry they don't think nothing of it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> no chihuahua attacks today? View attachment 355791




A family brought their little nasty terrier to the ball park today and it snapped at some little boy trying to pet it. It was some little nasty reddish brown cur, like a tiny husky.

Then we had a two hour wait until our next game so my wife wants to go , of all places, WALLMART! On the way out we walked right past a truck parked in the loading zone with a pit bull hanging out with its maul flapping around. If I had known we were going there, well, I would have said no, but I was amazed it didn't at least bark at us. Hell, my old shepard be spitting and snapping at anybody walk next to his car.

Then the other day some kitty almost lost his lap dog out the car window on a sharp left turn. My friend has a Chihuahua, he has let his go.


Anyway:

Just waiting for this MT55 to come out of the shop to finish off a couple bigger jobs we stripped out and left the poles. Also a lot of trim work with my new stick saw which I have never had before. Stubborn I guess. Its been pretty decent hammering through a few good jobs. I am sure it will break soon, or rather, be broken. Most pole work is to delicate for the stick saw anyway. I am tired from kwanzans, neck bout broke.

AND:

I have been rolling across some stately estates, the kind the Vet would approve of, you know, the kind where you only ever deal with the hot older rich wife, the kind you just know that if you wanted, you could.


----------



## tree MDS

I think the bobcat is probably a good move. The learning curve with you and that queer little tractor was so steep, I was starting to worry the both of you would fall off the cliff. Lol.. just being honest.


----------



## treeman75

DR. P. Proteus said:


> A family brought their little nasty terrier to the ball park today and it snapped at some little boy trying to pet it. It was some little nasty reddish brown cur, like a tiny husky.
> 
> Then we had a two hour wait until our next game so my wife wants to go , of all places, WALLMART! On the way out we walked right past a truck parked in the loading zone with a pit bull hanging out with its maul flapping around. If I had known we were going there, well, I would have said no, but I was amazed it didn't at least bark at us. Hell, my old shepard be spitting and snapping at anybody walk next to his car.
> 
> Then the other day some **** almost lost his lap dog out the car window on a sharp left turn. My friend has a Chihuahua, he has let his go.
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Just waiting for this MT55 to come out of the shop to finish off a couple bigger jobs we stripped out and left the poles. Also a lot of trim work with my new stick saw which I have never had before. Stubborn I guess. Its been pretty decent hammering through a few good jobs. I am sure it will break soon, or rather, be broken. Most pole work is to delicate for the stick saw anyway. I am tired from kwanzans, neck bout broke.
> 
> AND:
> 
> I have been rolling across some stately estates, the kind the Vet would approve of, you know, the kind where you only ever deal with the hot older rich wife, the kind you just know that if you wanted, you could.


Just buy a vermeer mini and be done with it already!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol... wait, isn't that why he has Eric??


I met Eric and Chris , actually Eric is quite handy to have around ... Obviously Chris is no slouch either so I think they'll go far


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Had a pretty good day. I actually got 12 of the guys to work today on a job I scheduled for 2 Saturdays with a 6 man crew. We knocked it out today in 5 hours and they all got 8 hours overtime. Maybe I will not have to work next Saturday, but I am sure that they will find something for me to do. That will probably be another beautiful day too! I will let you know,,,,
> Jeff



You gotta stop and smell the roses sometime. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## treevet

plenty o time to rest in the winter....for us northerners anyway.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> plenty o time to rest in the winter....for us northerners anyway.



Must be a north east thing cause we don't stop!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

you're in Chicago.....you stop


----------



## treevet

what dif does it make anyhoo


----------



## no tree to big

Idk, Im bored Im trying to fight  but hot cold rain snow nor wind will stop me I work more days then the mail man 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Zale said:


> If its as bad as Scott said it was, he'll be back. They always come back at some point and time.


It was bad, real bad. But when I left, I dropped bombs, shook the place to the core, I set a plan in motion that placed a good one in charge and forced the removal of a phuktard, so things maybe much different. I hope so anyways, some good guys there.....some bad ones too.


----------



## tree MDS

Just called a potential customer to "follow up" on an estimate. I don't think I've ever done that before. But hey, I spent 45 minutes talking with these people, devising a plan for their job/trees. Besides, I'm still slow and a three day job is looking pretty good about now. Seems they're still waiting on a price from the other guy. Was real tempted to ask who it was, but decided it was in bad taste. How long can it take to come up with a price for cutting down some trees and doing a little trimming? I would be questioning their competency at some point... I mean really!! But that's just my thinking. Anyway, can't wait to hear how this plays out, as the people already said they were comfortable with my price and thought it was fair. I'm betting this one goes the way of the underbidder. I guess time will tell.... whenever bozo finishes making his calculations, that is. Lol. Just thinking out loud this am. 

Any of you guys ever follow up with people on estimates? Think its in bad taste (lady did say she was glad I called)?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Just called a potential customer to "follow up" on an estimate. I don't think I've ever done that before. But hey, I spent 45 minutes talking with these people, devising a plan for their job/trees. Besides, I'm still slow and a three day job is looking pretty good about now. Seems they're still waiting on a price from the other guy. Was real tempted to ask who it was, but decided it was in bad taste. How long can it take to come up with a price for cutting down some trees and doing a little trimming? I would be questioning their competency at some point... I mean really!! But that's just my thinking. Anyway, can't wait to hear how this plays out, as the people already said they were comfortable with my price and thought it was fair. I'm betting this one goes the way of the underbidder. I guess time will tell.... whenever bozo finishes making his calculations, that is. Lol. Just thinking out loud this am.
> 
> Any of you guys ever follow up with people on estimates? Think its in bad taste (lady did say she was glad I called)?


no problem following up in a respectful way. shows you are interested. good on you not asking who comp was, usually brings out bad vibes. stay neutral.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> no problem following up in a respectful way. shows you are interested. good on you not asking who comp was, usually brings out bad vibes. stay neutral.



My thoughts exactly. I'm also trying to figure out if the local market has been low-balled into the dirt so badly that I should maybe consider selling everything and buying a couple zero turns and some weed eaters. Lol.


----------



## treevet

Tell her to schit or get off the pot.

Scheduled an est mid week on Wm. Howard Taft, a row of multi million dollah mansions overlooking the riv. Showed exactly at 10 am on time. Climb the giant front door steps and ring, then I bang the knocker. Nothing. Find a hidden door under the steps and ...same procedure...nothing. The house right next door is the one "Rain Man" with Dustin Hoffman was filmed at. The next mansion I worked a lot on years ago. So I go home and call the beotch and she answers the phone and says we can schedule another time if her husband doesn't answer the phone # she gave me....

man it tough sometimes being the "tree guy to the stars"......


----------



## tree MDS

"Tree guy to the stars". Lmao... you sure this isn't just the early onset dementia kicking in again?


----------



## tree MDS

I trimmed the trees along Ivan Lendl's driveway last year (talk about a cheap bastard). Can I call myself "tree guy to the stars" too!?? Pretty, please!!?? Lol


----------



## treevet

sure


----------



## gorman

I trimmed the bushes for Taylor Swift's mansion the other day. To hide in them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a hair cut.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Cold calling is awkward . I hate calling someone twice to schedule the estimate ... But people here are very fast pace seems they forget half the time they even called or I get ohhh my husband musta called or vice versa then it's the awkward hand over the phone 20 second " hey did you call a tree guy about something " and I'm like on the other end hoping they just say no so I ca hang up and wash off the uncomfortableness of just starting a fight between 2 people who don't communicate knowing it's gonna start **** !


----------



## treeclimber101

Then you get there to do the work and the husband/ wife grills you on what she had no idea about paying and what your doing and how long it will take . I am usually pretty fed up by then and just start to put the crap back into the truck to just call it a day ...


----------



## treeclimber101

Best one is the door opens and a Chinese guy is standing in his undies with a chubby and he's like what can I do for you ... In my head I'm like take care of your boner but I said your wife set a time up to look at some trees and he's like she's not here and I have no idea then some little Chinese baby runs past and is completely naked and I wanna call the cops but I'm like please god take me now and I just run to the truck with my arms to my side dangling like there broke truck won't start fast enough to erase the thought so what's going on in that joint !


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a hair cut.
> Jeff



Wow!


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Then you get there to do the work and the husband/ wife grills you on what she had no idea about paying and what your doing and how long it will take . I am usually pretty fed up by then and just start to put the crap back into the truck to just call it a day ...



I don't f*** with those type people anymore. I completely swore off of that stupid s### over eight years ago. In fact, had this ignorant c*** start that goofy business with me just yesterday. I told her "Hey, forget it, forget it. Shut up and lose my number."


----------



## treeclimber101

That's how my Friday was I got there met the husband and he's like 600.00 for that I'm like see ya I don't want to mess with a sycamore anyway and he was goin on and on about it


----------



## KenJax Tree

treevet said:


> Tell her to schit or get off the pot.
> 
> Scheduled an est mid week on Wm. Howard Taft, a row of multi million dollah mansions overlooking the riv. Showed exactly at 10 am on time. Climb the giant front door steps and ring, then I bang the knocker. Nothing. Find a hidden door under the steps and ...same procedure...nothing. The house right next door is the one "Rain Man" with Dustin Hoffman was filmed at. The next mansion I worked a lot on years ago. So I go home and call the beotch and she answers the phone and says we can schedule another time if her husband doesn't answer the phone # she gave me....
> 
> man it tough sometimes being the "tree guy to the stars"......


We did some trimming at Kid Rock's house a few years ago when he was dating Pam Andedson....he wasn't there but she was and was outside all day......talk about distracting ( o Y o )


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a hair cut.
> Jeff


just went to Great Clips for a haircut. Too crowded so I went to the next farthest one away and it was packed but one seat open so I sat down to check it out. About 6 Mexican kids and 4 or 5 blonde little kids and most looked like they had already been buzzed. I decide to wait it out but no one comes to the register. I hear a funny noise from an older lady next to me but I dismiss it. 

Girl comes out to get paid and I ask her if I can put my name in so I don't get aced out by someone just coming in. She seems put off by this but takes my name. I sit back down and guy walks in and says you seem real crowded what is the wait time. She says a lot of people put their name in and left and may come back, and some are on line registered so little over an hour. I decide to say **** it and leave. 

With that the lady next to me rips off a huge fahrt. Now I am sure what the noise was before. I had already decided to leave but I mildly considered staying to not hurt her feelings as I could see she was nervous. So now I am actually considering staying BECAUSE someone fahrted.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mine cost $6 and been going there for years in Oceanside,,a lot of marines from Camp Pendleton go there, 
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Mine cost $6 and been going there for years in Oceanside,,a lot of marines from Camp Pendleton go there,
> Jeff



I remember when I first started paying for my own haircuts they were $2. That must have been around 1973.


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> With that the lady next to me rips off a huge fahrt. Now I am sure what the noise was before. I had already decided to leave but I mildly considered staying to not hurt her feelings as I could see she was nervous. So now I am actually considering staying BECAUSE someone fahrted.



This big fat Mexican girl about 25 years old farted near me in the grocery store a couple days ago. Lord 'O Misery that was some serious stench. Really past description. Let me tell you something...you wouldn't have stayed in that situation. I put some quick distance between me and that deal.


----------



## tree MDS

Good god am I bored. I know it's bad when I'm actually (almost) looking forward to pruning a good sized pin oak tomorrow. Got a feeling this thing is gonna be evil!! Too thick to do much with the bucket.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Good god am I bored. I know it's bad when I'm actually (almost) looking forward to pruning a good sized pin oak tomorrow. Got a feeling this thing is gonna be evil!! Too thick to do much with the bucket.



Uh? oak prune with a bucket??
How old are you?
Jeffr


----------



## no tree to big

I prune crabs with a bucket what's it to ya 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Uh? oak prune with a bucket??
> How old are you?
> Jeffr



Lots of red oaks here have an open enough structure to prune with a bucket. So yes, jeffr.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Lots of red oaks here have an open enough structure to prune with a bucket. So yes, jeffr.



We prune oaks with bucket sometimes. What is the problem with it?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I trimmed the trees along Ivan Lendl's driveway last year (talk about a cheap bastard). Can I call myself "tree guy to the stars" too!?? Pretty, please!!?? Lol


you got to stand in line to hate that sob. he's screwed every contractor that worked for him. thinks is a privilege to work for him.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> you got to stand in line to hate that sob. he's screwed every contractor that worked for him. thinks is a privilege to work for him.



Oh, I'm sure. I got paid, but they sure took their sweet time. The caretaker is the one that apparently gets stuck doing all the dirty work (think henchman). Never again. I've seen what they got going on up there first hand. Some of the daughters ain't looking too bad from what I could see though. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> We prune oaks with bucket sometimes. What is the problem with it?



Not sure. I think the smog and gays are getting to Jeff again maybe.


----------



## Zale

Must be something in the air. I also got a haircut.

Working for the rich and famous can be a pain, no doubt. I can't reveal names but I work for an owner of a professional football team located in the Washington, D.C. area. If you were on the property, you had to hand over your driver license to security and wear a ID badge at all times. Not a fun place to work.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

I got a haircut yesterday for my wife's grandmothers funeral. On a lighter note, went to the Stihl Timbersports comp today, got this sweet souvenir.


----------



## tree MDS

Brendon Phillips said:


> I got a haircut yesterday for my wife's grandmothers funeral. On a lighter note, went to the Stihl Timbersports comp today, got this sweet souvenir.



Jesus.. was wondering what happened to you. You get to sniff any of their jockstraps while you were there too? Lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Good god am I bored. I know it's bad when I'm actually (almost) looking forward to pruning a good sized pin oak tomorrow. Got a feeling this thing is gonna be evil!! Too thick to do much with the bucket.


 On a real thick pos pin oak I generally prune my way UP one side then prune my way down the other side. Then you got open spaces for the thick side to actually get stuff to get to the ground.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

tree MDS said:


> Jesus.. was wondering what happened to you. You get to sniff any of their jockstraps while you were there too? Lol



Aww... I'm sorry you missed me so much. I missed you too pumpkin. Been workin to much.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Brendon Phillips said:


>





This is my 4 year old son lol


----------



## Brendon Phillips

That's awesome. Cool kid.


----------



## ducaticorse

FYI guys

This machine is built like a tank, heavy gauge steel throughout. 15" capacity on soft woods, a solid 13" on hardwoods. 125 JD diesel. 2400hrs. Updated auto feed. 2 brand new tires. Full service done last month. Zero welds or cracks. This is a turn key chipper that has thousands of hours left of service life. We just purchased a crane and are looking to purchase a whole tree chipper. Could use paint to be mint but not at all necessary. $9800 FIRM.

Looking for an under ten K LB 18 inch morbark or bandit 1590 to replace it with. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I think the bobcat is probably a good move. The learning curve with you and that queer little tractor was so steep, I was starting to worry the both of you would fall off the cliff. Lol.. just being honest.




Yeah! YER RIGHT! All the levers and pedals man, to hard to get on and off, great to drive though. Its got a tiny little brake lever you have to reach down to lock. We moved more boulders with it the other day, doing that with the mini would have been precarious and done more lawn damage. That's the two big good things about it, its steady and it rolls nicely.

But what do I care? I don't. I just bought another 50 pound bag of grass seed. Lawn damage is a tough hurdle to jump. I try to look at it from a universal perspective, that way it doesn't look so big.

I almost went over with that Dingo a few times, well, actually ,once I did. Still kicking my ass selling it but it would have sat. The tractor would have sat, this Bobcat will sit... I need to call a few clients and tell them I will be installing rope cable systems in their zelkovas and kwanazans. I had this monster tulip strung up for awhile, maybe this winter we'll get it down.

Anyway:

I about had my neck broken by a 5 gallon of water last night. I had 4 of them on top a cabinet and when I opened it... The wall mounts held just fine, the whole cabinet just collapsed. It would have been a nice Utube if it didn't happen to me. So now I should probably go to an actual doctor.

I had been running around all weekend trying to get as much done as I could. I had sprayed the house pretty good, ants, and pretty much anything else that lives, and we are starting some exterior work, just ******** really.

I was going to the cabinet to get the planer to fit a door's threshold when it fell. Earlier I was standing on a step ladder in Crocs and golf shorts catching the mist from the chemical spray as it come from the hose.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> Tell her to schit or get off the pot.
> 
> Scheduled an est mid week on Wm. Howard Taft, a row of multi million dollah mansions overlooking the riv. Showed exactly at 10 am on time. Climb the giant front door steps and ring, then I bang the knocker. Nothing. Find a hidden door under the steps and ...same procedure...nothing. The house right next door is the one "Rain Man" with Dustin Hoffman was filmed at. The next mansion I worked a lot on years ago. So I go home and call the beotch and she answers the phone and says we can schedule another time if her husband doesn't answer the phone # she gave me....
> 
> man it tough sometimes being the "tree guy to the stars"......




You don't have a cell phone? If I were you I could see why you wouldn't.


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> FYI guys
> 
> This machine is built like a tank, heavy gauge steel throughout. 15" capacity on soft woods, a solid 13" on hardwoods. 125 JD diesel. 2400hrs. Updated auto feed. 2 brand new tires. Full service done last month. Zero welds or cracks. This is a turn key chipper that has thousands of hours left of service life. We just purchased a crane and are looking to purchase a whole tree chipper. Could use paint to be mint but not at all necessary. $9800 FIRM.
> 
> Looking for an under ten K LB 18 inch morbark or bandit 1590 to replace it with.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a good good deal. If I were looking to add a crew id jump on this


----------



## tree MDS

Last day of this pruning crap, and then on to some takedowns finally. Thank god. Pruning is good work, and the results are gratifying, but the MDS tires of it after a few days. Actually, about five hours in, I'm usually ready to slash my throat with the gomtaro (or however its spelled).


----------



## Toddppm

New guy started today. Showed up on time, came and shook my hand "hi boss, I'm really sick, have had diarrhea for 2 days straight and can't get rid of it, can I start tomorrow?"
I just looked down at my hand????!!!! You tell me this after you shake my hand????? OK, fine see you tomorrow, shakes my hand again..........


----------



## ducaticorse

Good man for showing up. Shows character 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Last day of this pruning crap, and then on to some takedowns finally. Thank god. Pruning is good work, and the results are gratifying, but the MDS tires of it after a few days. Actually, about five hours in, I'm usually ready to slash my throat with the gomtaro (or however its spelled).


Oh Jesus with the third person speak. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I met highly valuable walnut woman today .. It was classic


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I met highly valuable walnut woman today .. It was classic


I love that animation 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I met the real thing . My last sentence was I'll cut the trees and give you a 100.00 iTunes card . I was through at that point and just insulting


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Oh Jesus with the third person speak.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



The MDS likes to be annoying from time to time. Lol. Guess it's his way of giving back to the forum.


----------



## ducaticorse

Highly valuable. Dying.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> I met the real thing . My last sentence was I'll cut the trees and give you a 100.00 iTunes card . I was through at that point and just insulting




How much did she want you to pay her for her highly valuable walnut?


----------



## treeclimber101

She had 30 highly valuable red oak . It was ******** motel . Like I said I left with quickness


----------



## treevet

always good to get in an insult or two in that situation. last time I said "when did you move here from the trailer park"...not much chance of getting the job after that.


----------



## treeclimber101

When I said 200.00 a tree she almost passed out , she said but you'll sell the firewood and make 200.00 more a tree and I said hopefully . Well she only wanted to pay like 120.00 a tree and that's when I hit her with doing it for free and a gift card . And then I left said I would call ASAP with a concrete number LOL


----------



## treevet

they think the tree magically turns into firewood lol


----------



## OLD OAK

I did a estimate for removal of a half dead black walnut tree last year. When i gave her the price for removal she asked me what i was going to do with the wood, i said Fire wood. The old lady just about had a heart attack. She is like you cant burn that its worth a lot of money. My reply was O Its worth nothing to me i dont have a fireplace, i give it away to someone who does. Ended up getting the job a week later, The day we did it she would not shut up about how valuable her dead ass tree was.


----------



## pdqdl

I gave a bid to a lady about 3 years ago for a huge silver maple towering over her 3-story house. It was at least 6' diameter, crane access was not very good. The deck was even built around 3 sides of this behemoth, and it was going to be at least an hour extracting the last part of the stump. The crane didn't show up when they said they would, and she didn't want me to use our loader on her lawn, either. For only $3600 on this really PIA tree, I didn't call her back, and she didn't call me, either.

I looked at the tree again today; we will be hauling off the blown over debris for $1100.00 sometime this week. She got so lucky; the tree fell the only place it could go and not tear up somebody's house.


----------



## Zale

One of those days working in a HOA.

1. Crazy lady yelling and screaming at me I'm a butcher.
2. Crazy lady says she is calling the police.
3. Cut my thumb with handsaw while crazy lady is yelling at me.
4. Different crazy lady says she is going to sick her dog on me. (The good Doctor's dog fighting ninja skills would have helped.)
5. Branded my forearm with hot muffler from climbing saw.

Days like today is when I tell myself I should have stayed in law school.


----------



## Zale

Well, the day just ended on a good note. Got my Cabela's order.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> One of those days working in a HOA.
> 
> 1. Crazy lady yelling and screaming at me I'm a butcher.
> 2. Crazy lady says she is calling the police.
> 3. Cut my thumb with handsaw while crazy lady is yelling at me.
> 4. Different crazy lady says she is going to sick her dog on me. (The good Doctor's dog fighting ninja skills would have helped.)
> 5. Branded my forearm with hot muffler from climbing saw.
> 
> Days like today is when I tell myself I should have stayed in law school.


I worked in one today did 2 ash one stone cold dead destroyed the chipper knives and the other alive but spilt , lady is cutting coupons and wouldn't move out of her chair . I was like **** this you wanna be a dumb ass well better put your hand over your coffee cup cause I'm cutting , she moved inside while I was in wood and popped back out as soon as the flush was done ! Love them


----------



## newsawtooth

Zale said:


> One of those days working in a HOA.
> 
> 1. Crazy lady yelling and screaming at me I'm a butcher.
> 2. Crazy lady says she is calling the police.
> 3. Cut my thumb with handsaw while crazy lady is yelling at me.
> 4. Different crazy lady says she is going to sick her dog on me. (The good Doctor's dog fighting ninja skills would have helped.)
> 5. Branded my forearm with hot muffler from climbing saw.
> 
> Days like today is when I tell myself I should have stayed in law school.



Other than 3 and 5, which can happen just not as often, your day sounds exactly like an attorney friend's days.


----------



## treevet

Today all day picking infested ash with bucket and crane both situated in the middle of the best ho basketball court I have ever seen in my life on an estate. BC 2000 swallowing huge limbs and logs. There is no way I will EVER do another crane job without my headset comm. helmets. You can take a guy off the street and in one day he is very good on the controls....as he is doing EVERYTHING you tell him to do...no yelling like THE MDS does. Plus you know exactly where you are on chart every pick with no effort. Then I tore my new ported 461 into the trunks...man this schit is fun. Depositing a $10k downpayment on the job now.


----------



## treevet

Ps Anybody got any opinions on how to get tire marks off a new basketball court painted surface. I think some dish detergent and let it soak then rinse with a hose? Not bad but when drive tires pivoted there are some small stains. I have got them off before. Bringing in a bigger crane subbed on Sat, to boom way over the carriage house and my rig is just a little short. Climbing craner and so what with the comm system


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Ps Anybody got any opinions on how to get tire marks off a new basketball court painted surface. I think some dish detergent and let it soak then rinse with a hose? Not bad but when drive tires pivoted there are some small stains. I have got them off before. Bringing in a bigger crane subbed on Sat, to boom way over the carriage house and my rig is just a little short. Climbing craner and so what with the comm system



Sweet Jesus,,, sounds like you're a randy 20 yo again!! Good on you, Dave!! Very nice!!

Grr. Meant to quote the previous vet post, but whatever.. enough of that! Omg.. tomorrow is another day. Climbing and tractor takedowns. Even having a new grcs handle overnighted (as I actually have a sweet use for it. Wraptor and BS too. Guess I'm not completely behind the times..


----------



## newsawtooth

tree MDS said:


> Sweet Jesus,,, sounds like you're a randy 20 yo again!! Good on you, Dave!! Very nice!!
> 
> Grr. Meant to quote the previous vet post, but whatever.. enough of that! Omg.. tomorrow is another day. Climbing and tractor takedowns. Even having a new grcs handle overnighted (as I actually have a sweet use for it. Wraptor and BS too. Guess I'm not completely behind the times..


 
I got a Wraptor last month. I'm a little surprised by the number of reasons I find to come down out of the tree now that it is so easy to get back up. They are pretty good reasons to. Not sure what I was doing before.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Ps Anybody got any opinions on how to get tire marks off a new basketball court painted surface. I think some dish detergent and let it soak then rinse with a hose? Not bad but when drive tires pivoted there are some small stains. I have got them off before. Bringing in a bigger crane subbed on Sat, to boom way over the carriage house and my rig is just a little short. Climbing craner and so what with the comm system



You sir, are screwed. Yup, sub it out our rent a pressure washer that produce's Hot water. Go to Lowes and go thru the isle of products and stay away from stuff like simple green, etc,,try a small are in an out of sight corner to see if it discolors the surface. Or, get down on your knees and scrub forever.
Jeff, mi sabe todo,,,,,


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Ps Anybody got any opinions on how to get tire marks off a new basketball court painted surface. I think some dish detergent and let it soak then rinse with a hose? Not bad but when drive tires pivoted there are some small stains. I have got them off before. Bringing in a bigger crane subbed on Sat, to boom way over the carriage house and my rig is just a little short. Climbing craner and so what with the comm system


How many ton is your crane?


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You sir, are screwed. Yup, sub it out our rent a pressure washer that produce's Hot water. Go to Lowes and go thru the isle of products and stay away from stuff like simple green, etc,,try a small are in an out of sight corner to see if it discolors the surface. Or, get down on your knees and scrub forever.
> Jeff, mi sabe todo,,,,,



Or just save yourself the embarrassment, and hire a pro right off. Been through a freshly sealed driveway/ blown hydraulic line deal like that.


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> Ps Anybody got any opinions on how to get tire marks off a new basketball court painted surface. I think some dish detergent and let it soak then rinse with a hose? Not bad but when drive tires pivoted there are some small stains. I have got them off before. Bringing in a bigger crane subbed on Sat, to boom way over the carriage house and my rig is just a little short. Climbing craner and so what with the comm system



Power washer with hot water like Jeff said. Watch the chemicals you put on the court. I would sub it.


----------



## TC262

Zale said:


> Power washer with hot water like Jeff said. Watch the chemicals you put on the court. I would sub it.


Just as others said, hot water pw. Use a surface cleaner, no chemicals needed. My brother owns a pressure wash company. Vet with your kinda money you should invest in one for your new shop. Once you use hot water you'll wonder how you ever washed anything without it.


----------



## tree MDS

Yep. Hot water pressure washer is key for any fully equipped shop. Right up there with a good paint roller, welder, etc.


----------



## treevet

I had tire marks all over a new long block driveway that was steep and my fkn chipper brakes kept locking up going down as I had the controller in the cab set too high after dumping. I was worried schitless until it rained hard that night....and they disappeared. 

Hire it out professionally???? Where do I go? Look for a drug store bubble gum sidewalk spraying guy? In the Yellow Pages under that category? 

I spoke with the owner, the largest car dealer in Cincinnati and he understands as he looks over at it with my crane and bucket in the middle of it....but I'd love to make it perfect....but won't hot spray take the color out of the surface in spots....? Arrrgh, shoulda tarped the whole giant half court surface.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> How many ton is your crane?



25 ton, 105 ft. main plus 45' jib, rear mount on 96 Ford L 9000 with 74 k miles, 3406 Cat.


----------



## treevet

dawn dish detergent?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> Ps Anybody got any opinions on how to get tire marks off a new basketball court painted surface. I think some dish detergent and let it soak then rinse with a hose? Not bad but when drive tires pivoted there are some small stains. I have got them off before. Bringing in a bigger crane subbed on Sat, to boom way over the carriage house and my rig is just a little short. Climbing craner and so what with the comm system




The Doctor recommends using a Magic Eraser. Maybe a couple boxes or something like it that uses the same principle. Don't get that **** wet!


----------



## gorman

Just checked the po box and received a letter from the state saying that I'm to be audited for 2013


----------



## treeclimber101

Ohhhhhhhh ! No


----------



## treeman75

About lost the bucket truck in an old septic tank yesterday.


----------



## treeman75

Found this in a yard last week.


----------



## TC262

treevet said:


> dawn dish detergent?


Don't waist your time with dish soap.


----------



## treeman75




----------



## treeman75

Removing a cottonwood from a shed today.


----------



## treevet

treeman75 said:


> About lost the bucket truck in an old septic tank yesterday.View attachment 356704


lucky that wasn't an outrigger


----------



## tree MDS

That's what freaks me out about those two outrigger forestry units. Imagine working over center, off the side when that puppy let loose? No thank you. At least with two on each side, you got a chance.


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> I had tire marks all over a new long block driveway that was steep and my fkn chipper brakes kept locking up going down as I had the controller in the cab set too high after dumping. I was worried schitless until it rained hard that night....and they disappeared.
> 
> Hire it out professionally???? Where do I go? Look for a drug store bubble gum sidewalk spraying guy? In the Yellow Pages under that category?
> 
> I spoke with the owner, the largest car dealer in Cincinnati and he understands as he looks over at it with my crane and bucket in the middle of it....but I'd love to make it perfect....but won't hot spray take the color out of the surface in spots....? Arrrgh, shoulda tarped the whole giant half court surface.




You are correct, if the water is too hot you can strip the paint right off. Also, if you hold the gun too close to the surface you can strip the paint off. I would start with cool to warm water and work your way up. A decent unit will allow you to regulate the temperature.


----------



## ducaticorse

Any of you ****ers have any experience with a woodsman 2118


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Just checked the po box and received a letter from the state saying that I'm to be audited for 2013



Just tell them your hard drive crashed and you lost all your records.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

crane jobs every day


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> crane jobs every day View attachment 356728


Most days are crane days when you own the crane 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> crane jobs every day View attachment 356728



At your age, I can imagine!!

Looks like a nice operation, Dave.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Just tell them your hard drive crashed and you lost all your records.
> Jeff



Lmao... sorry, left my iPhone on the diesel pump, and some punk must've stolen it!!


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> crane jobs every day View attachment 356728



Looks like a nice place. Why did they leave that hollow piece of schit standing for so long?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Looks like a nice place. Why did they leave that hollow piece of schit standing for so long?



My guess is they were waiting for a certified tree risk accessor to weigh in. Either that or lowest priced, fully equipped crane bidder. Lol.


----------



## treevet

Zale said:


> Looks like a nice place. Why did they leave that hollow piece of schit standing for so long?



Neighbor's tree Zale. Boomed over the wall. We just did removals on 5 properties adjoining his over the property line and my client paid for all of them. There are about 5 other properties in addition to these adjoining his, and we have done work on all of them for my client and for the neighbors at various times. Big fish in a big pond if you know what I mean. Great people too.


----------



## treevet

I am not big on taking vids but here is the bball court (tennis court has same brand new surface past tennis shelter) and also interesting is the conversational tone that is clear as a bell because of the quality of the set and the noise cancelling. Not too fond of listening to him glug water but glad he is just the same.


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn. Yeah, I don't think film director is gonna be your second calling. Crane looks nice though..


----------



## capetrees

What would you do?

Guy that works with me on weekends told me this from where he works;
guy files a complaint about his forman..
prior to the upcoming company "hearing" on the matter, the forman and the complaintant are working together with a third guy on a job.
at coffee time, forman tells the complaintant to get his own coffee if he wants some and drives away with the third guy to get their own coffee.

Complaintant deserves it and should have expected it having complained or the forman is out of line?

No, honest, it didn't happen to me.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yawn. Yeah, I don't think film director is gonna be your second calling. Crane looks nice though..



I need a helmet mount with a remote and a better reproducing of sound. It is stupid to have to hold the cam to take it and then find a place to put it. I want one that records sound better too. Hard to justify the expense tho as recording vids is just pure ego anyhow. Give some money for them and make it worth it. But I like to see them so you owe to give some back, right Paul. The MDS have any in the future? Tomorrow I got a big ash over that carriage house behind the pine climbing with a subbed 35 tonner. That would be a little interesting. Some of the cams make it look like you are a thousand feet up which is phony. Brush and wood will fly completely out of the bball court to the driveway in a hurry with a 35 year exp. op and back in no time. The vids by oltirdy and the skinny match stick pines they always do were pretty good with time lapse but that is also a phony representation too and could never get the guy to give a huge pick in real time etc. 99% of the schit out there is garbage.


----------



## tree MDS

No pics or vids in the MDS's future. He just quietly goes about his business. 

Actually, I am a little nervous about this decent sized piece of crap swamp maple growing ten feet off a house corner that I have to climb today. Thing is covered in shelf fungus, etc. No crane access, or any of that good stuff. Sigh. Just a day on the life. With any luck, the beers will be extra tasty today. Lol. Oh, well, off to pick up the workers...


----------



## treevet

good luck "the" 

kick some bootay


----------



## treevet

wait...."PICK UP" the workers??? That reminds me of back in the day when I had a guy that lived under a bridge work for me.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> No pics or vids in the MDS's future. He just quietly goes about his business.
> 
> Actually, I am a little nervous ..... No crane access, or any of that good stuff. Sigh.



Stubsy lettin you down? He should be sent to bed with no gas tonight.


----------



## treevet

now here's a good vid....off to work...


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> wait...."PICK UP" the workers??? That reminds me of back in the day when I had a guy that lived under a bridge work for me.



I have to compete with a guy I believe to be living under a bridge.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> Just checked the po box and received a letter from the state saying that I'm to be audited for 2013




Again, I recommend using a Magic Eraser.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Actually: If you go to a craft store maybe you can find a regular eraser in the same color as the ball court. I would think an eraser would pull the black rubber out of the surface and leave a little of its own color to mask over the black.

Probably be to clean it up with some dry hard bristle nylon cleaning brushes and a shop vac or just use a blower to disperse the tire particles.

Any type of liquid will spread the mess and discolor the court.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Sent Junior up a couple small spruce. I about had a heart attack when he accidently blipped the throttle going from his face cut to his back cut. I don't often get to watch other people climb. With seasoned guys its not so bad but with newbies its like watching yer children rollerskate in traffic.
Anyway, he came out with just a ripped open knuckle and a heavy sweat.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And UGH! I know I keep going on and on about tractors and loaders and how I am kicking myself for selling the Dingo and I don't even know what AND I still sit here and wait to for something to move these logs with! ****!

And what was that crap last year about me mowing grass!?? How come you people didn't even try to stop me?

I have poles standing all over town.

But things are still moving and more work is coming in.

****ing Trooper Andy is a ****ing trooper but its not like we go out all day. He is coming along, still learning how to work the buckets of gear. Working on his pulling technique the other day I looked up from a backcut and he is lurching the truck across the lawn with the door open then stopped mid pull. I was pulling a skinny bent thing that swung when he stopped, got caught up and caused me to about break my face stumbling around trying to cut it out.

I guess I will have to teach him to drive. I may not be a great big truck driver but am pretty surgical with a pick-up.

I think once we get the loader he will be a genius but still has to think about all the ins and outs and what has to be done.

The last two days we have been zipping out these bigger spruce leaning over a pool. He was all over it pretty well, didn't run my rope through the chipper which he was operating while running the lines.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am trying to figure out what to charge a not much " less than Vet status" client for a few hours to slice 6 burning bushes from 12 feet to 3 feet then go around and lop each lead clean then take every out and away raked clean.

Her jaw is going to drop when I tell her 400. I could have went up there by myself and did it for 300 if you know what I mean. Having Andy along is expensive and it makes me work harder keeping him working.

Have another not much " less than Vet status" client I can't wait to say the same things to. I was just going to run over and do it while we were close yesterday but I din't tell him how much I wanted. I could have done it and maybe charged him 400 with out telling him but I want to charge more like 6. Considering the material for the cable and having to watch Andy flounce around in a couple zelkovas.

After pruning I might use Arbor Tie instead of 1/2 inch hollow braid Nerex. Its not like I won't be married to it cause I will be.

The one had a rip out like a Bradford. We cleaned the fallen limb and coated the rip on the trunk for now and are going to work on the two bigger ones which really aren't that big at all.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I suppose it a good idea for a guy to be ready to take down some ash trees around here. Ain't that right?


----------



## treevet

lol

re...magic eraser


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Seems legit....


----------



## KenJax Tree

Brendon Phillips said:


> Seems legit....


The sad part is that his phone is probably blowing up.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Not in that neighborhood. Maybe a couple miles more into Portsmouth. He can have that garbage.


----------



## gorman

capetrees said:


> What would you do?
> 
> Guy that works with me on weekends told me this from where he works;
> guy files a complaint about his forman..
> prior to the upcoming company "hearing" on the matter, the forman and the complaintant are working together with a third guy on a job.
> at coffee time, forman tells the complaintant to get his own coffee if he wants some and drives away with the third guy to get their own coffee.
> 
> Complaintant deserves it and should have expected it having complained or the forman is out of line?
> 
> No, honest, it didn't happen to me.


Coffee time? What is this, a city worker? All and all, it sounds like a bratty move.


----------



## Toddppm

TGIF! Ran over my creeper the other day after working on the truck, got a little frustrated cause I broke the bleeder screw off 1 of the calipers, Thing was a PITA anyways, way too wide, sooo ordered this one today. MadeInMerica' Seems fitting with July 4 coming up. http://www.whitesidemfg.com/ , ordered a nice rolly seat too.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Toddppm said:


> TGIF! Ran over my creeper the other day after working on the truck, got a little frustrated cause I broke the bleeder screw off 1 of the calipers, Thing was a PITA anyways, way too wide, sooo ordered this one today. MadeInMerica' Seems fitting with July 4 coming up. http://www.whitesidemfg.com/ , ordered a nice rolly seat too.
> View attachment 356876



'MURICA!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Talked to the guy that bought my old morbark 200 chipper the other day. Found out his ground guy feed his climb line to it while he was up in the tree. He said it took 2.5 hours to get the rope un wrapped from around the bearings


----------



## Brendon Phillips

2treeornot2tree said:


> Talked to the guy that bought my old morbark 200 chipper the other day. Found out his ground guy feed his climb line to it while he was up in the tree. He said it took 2.5 hours to get the rope un wrapped from around the bearings



Hope it didn't affect the climber. That's some scary chit there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He said he seen it coming and unclipped from the rope quick


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I have to compete with a guy I believe to be living under a bridge.



Lol. Yeah, but if all of his equipment is bought and paid for.... well,,,, just saying..


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said he seen it coming and unclipped from the rope quick



Sounds like a class operation.


----------



## Blakesmaster

She lives! New bearings, belt, shaft and teeth. Got about $9600 in her as is.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I bet you love it, great grinder.
Jeff


----------



## RDAA

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am trying to figure out what to charge a not much " less than Vet status" client for a few hours to slice 6 burning bushes from 12 feet to 3 feet then go around and lop each lead clean then take every out and away raked clean.
> 
> Her jaw is going to drop when I tell her 400. I could have went up there by myself and did it for 300 if you know what I mean. Having Andy along is expensive and it makes me work harder keeping him working.
> 
> Have another not much " less than Vet status" client I can't wait to say the same things to. I was just going to run over and do it while we were close yesterday but I din't tell him how much I wanted. I could have done it and maybe charged him 400 with out telling him but I want to charge more like 6. Considering the material for the cable and having to watch Andy flounce around in a couple zelkovas.
> 
> After pruning I might use Arbor Tie instead of 1/2 inch hollow braid Nerex. Its not like I won't be married to it cause I will be.
> 
> The one had a rip out like a Bradford. We cleaned the fallen limb and coated the rip on the trunk for now and are going to work on the two bigger ones which really aren't that big at all.


 
I am lucky enough that I have a pool of people that somehow have time to help when needed. One guy is pretty damn smart and is a small time contractor just does small jobs. If I give him a couple days notice he is there for me. I do a fair bit of smallish jobs that if I had a guy with me it would be overkill. A lot of days I can gross between 800-1000 bucks by myself. In my market its hard to sell those $1500+ jobs. Those smaller ones obviously sell a lot easier. I really kick around the idea of a full time employee. As of right now where I sit there isn't room for one. I can see how that sucks to have to pass the extra expense to the HO just to make the same money that you would have working alone.


----------



## gorman

Blakesmaster said:


> She lives! New bearings, belt, shaft and teeth. Got about $9600 in her as is.


Saaay What? almost 10K for four bearings, a shaft, a belt and some teeth? Dude, you must be omitting something here.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

I think he meant the price of the machine included.


----------



## Zale

Picked up a 5 year chip.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Saaay What? almost 10K for four bearings, a shaft, a belt and some teeth? Dude, you must be omitting something here.


All the parts were 2600. The machine was 7K.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

It's always amazing to me how much parts cost. I know you didn't over pay, buts that's still steep. Like how my local Stihl dealer wants $167 for a new carb for my 441. ****** ridiculous.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got home. Had Fleetwash come in this morning to wash all the trucks. Now I can start my weekend. 
Jeff


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

KenJax Tree said:


> The sad part is that his phone is probably blowing up.


The calls I get from my yard signs are usually good customers. Although I do pay for quality signs.


----------



## BC WetCoast

RDAA said:


> I am lucky enough that I have a pool of people that somehow have time to help when needed. One guy is pretty damn smart and is a small time contractor just does small jobs. If I give him a couple days notice he is there for me. I do a fair bit of smallish jobs that if I had a guy with me it would be overkill. A lot of days I can gross between 800-1000 bucks by myself. In my market its hard to sell those $1500+ jobs. Those smaller ones obviously sell a lot easier. I really kick around the idea of a full time employee. As of right now where I sit there isn't room for one. I can see how that sucks to have to pass the extra expense to the HO just to make the same money that you would have working alone.



It's not an extra expense to the HO, you charge the same, you just get the job done in half the time. What it means to you is that you would have to sell. 

But thnk of it this way, when you bid the job, it's based on an hourly crew rate of ~$150 (an easy example rate) /hr, but as a single worker you would only bid based on $75/hr. So you are bidding your helper out at $75 and paying him $35 (wages, WC, taxes etc) so you are making $40 off his labour. Naturally the numbers in my example will vary, but the principle is the same.

This is what made Henry Ford rich. One person can build and assemble a car, but it can be done cheaper if the job is broken down into smaller components and people focus and specialize in performing their one component. A Focus is cheaper than a Rolls Royce.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Brendon Phillips said:


> It's always amazing to me how much parts cost. I know you didn't over pay, buts that's still steep. Like how my local Stihl dealer wants $167 for a new carb for my 441. ****** ridiculous.


What's amazing to me is that the previous owner apparently didn't own a grease gun.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> What's amazing to me is that the previous owner apparently didn't own a grease gun.


A beast ... Does it smack stumps around ? LOL on the grease gun comment ! Glad it worked out


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Just got home. Had Fleetwash come in this morning to wash all the trucks. Now I can start my weekend.
> Jeff


Thought about having them wash my equipment. Do they do a good job?


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thought about having them wash my equipment. Do they do a good job?



Depends on what you want done. They are pretty good. 
http://fleetwash.com/

Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Depends on what you want done. They are pretty good.
> http://fleetwash.com/
> 
> Jeff



I'd be worried some stoner would blow a hyd line off or partly.


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> The sad part is that his phone is probably blowing up.



If it got just a little past dusk and this damn cat ran in front of you and you veered 3 feet over the curb...well, just sayin.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Blakesmaster said:


> What's amazing to me is that the previous owner apparently didn't own a grease gun.



I hate it when people don't grease their chit. I stopped my uncle in law in the middle of digging a pool to grease his machines. Then took them back to the shop and pulled 3 pins out that were caked with dirt and fixed Em. Drives me nuts.


----------



## treevet

On the spur of the moment I traded my old winch truck for a Bobcat MT 50 to have a second machine. It was 5 or 6 years old and had appropriate hours on it. I even reluctantly gave some cash too. I had bought stuff from the retail business owner before as he buys and sells stuff to make any additional buck. Went to change the oil and it had the original filter on it. I got rid of it as it was a tank but it also didn't run full comp. Last time I buy from him.


----------



## tree MDS

Full comp?


----------



## treevet

compession....glad to see you lived thru that fungi ridden huge jap maple td Paulsy.

Just got back from 45 minute hard run at Planet Fitness with sprints at the end. Big breakfast...motorcycle ride in the country...maybe knock one off later.


----------



## gorman

Blakesmaster said:


> All the parts were 2600. The machine was 7K.



That's makes much more sense. How did you come across that deal? What engine does it have? A tow behind is a great thing as long as you have access.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> compession....glad to see you lived thru that fungi ridden huge jap maple td Paulsy.
> 
> Just got back from 45 minute hard run at Planet Fitness with sprints at the end. Big breakfast...motorcycle ride in the country...maybe knock one off later.



Planet fitness was in the news over here. Some perv put video cameras in the locker room. Some real sickos go there.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> compession....glad to see you lived thru that fungi ridden huge jap maple td Paulsy.
> 
> Just got back from 45 minute hard run at Planet Fitness with sprints at the end. Big breakfast...motorcycle ride in the country...maybe knock one off later.



Gotcha. Was still waking up on this lovely day.

I smacked that maple down in an hour and 45. Rigged another smaller maple underneath it into it with the BS, then pulled it off the stump with the tractor winch, and dragged it out to stuff in chipper. That opened up the questionable side so I had a spot to rig. Used the lowering line to pull through the wraptor rope, and the rest was history. Pretty cool job. Always nice to hear the sound of brush swishing as its getting dragged off to the chipper. Reminds me of old times.


----------



## tree MDS

Daddy.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> That's makes much more sense. How did you come across that deal? What engine does it have? A tow behind is a great thing as long as you have access.


Eddie Buck knew I was in the market and hooked me up. Was a buddy of his going through a divorce or something. 77hp Deutz. Nasty. I'd like a self propelled some day but at this point just wanted cheap horsepower.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Anyone care to take a stab at what this chipper is worth? Last year we painted it, put in new bearings and shaft. New belts and rebuilt the 110 horse cummins. Only been used a handful of times since then. Receipts for all parts on file. Fires up and runs like a champ. 1997 200xp. No idea on the hours.


----------



## tree MDS

12k?


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> 12k?


I was hoping that number was at the low-end of our spectrum. Would like to see about 15. Not sure if it will pull that much though.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I was hoping that number was at the low-end of our spectrum. Would like to see about 15. Not sure if it will pull that much though.



You could try for 15. All depends on how long you wanna sit on it, I guess. The way your raking it in, I would think 3k is like chump change. Lol


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Planet fitness was in the news over here. Some perv put video cameras in the locker room. Some real sickos go there.



Best gym in the world for only $10 per month. So many treadmills a city could go there and still have some open. I lift at home and at the Y. Didn't think softies like guitar players would be familiar with gyms. Hey if a guy wants to put some cams in the woman's locker room doesn't sound like the dumbest thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Best gym in the world for only $10 per month. So many treadmills a city could go there and still have some open. I lift at home and at the Y. Didn't think softies like guitar players would be familiar with gyms. Hey if the ninja wants to put some cams in the men's locker room doesn't sound like the dumbest thing I have ever heard of.



To each his own... I guess.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Best gym in the world for only $10 per month. So many treadmills a city could go there and still have some open. I lift at home and at the Y. Didn't think softies like guitar players would be familiar with gyms. Hey if a guy wants to put some cams in the woman's locker room doesn't sound like the dumbest thing I have ever heard of.


I think it was in the men's room.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Best gym in the world for only $10 per month. So many treadmills a city could go there and still have some open. I lift at home and at the Y. Didn't think softies like guitar players would be familiar with gyms. Hey if a guy wants to put some cams in the woman's locker room doesn't sound like the dumbest thing I have ever heard of.



You sure don't have 'Low T',,,lol
Jeff


----------



## treevet

probably a guitarist 

re Mr. Gorman's generalization theme


----------



## gorman

Does this guy look like he has 'low t'?


----------



## tree MDS

I can't believe I got a pic to post! Looks like they made it easier since the last time I tried. Nice. I'll try another..


----------



## tree MDS

Some recent Stubs work. Good example of how silly and useless those fangled chipper winches are.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I can't believe I got a pic to post! Looks like they made it easier since the last time I tried. Nice. I'll try another..View attachment 357201


You got fat wrists! Just saying. Lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stump grinding job today. Two large pin n oak stumps.
Took 2 hrs. $600 cash. Chaching.


----------



## luckydad

Looks nice. I see the chip guards are still in great shape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I need to re staple the screen between the frames but other then that they are working great


----------



## luckydad

How's the new chipper doing ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I love that thing. I wonder why I waited so long to get a bigger one. Job we did yesterday, I chipped the top 45' of the Norway spruces one piece. Just had to hold down pressure for about half of it.
A couple people said I would never use the winch. Seems like I use it almost every time I take the chipper out.


----------



## luckydad

18" machine ?? Have you done a crane job with it yet ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> You got fat wrists! Just saying. Lol



Just the angle I had to use in order to flip you off/take the pic with the other hand.

The belly isn't so slim these day though, unfortunately. I'm trying my best with that too, however. Don't think I'm gonna be going to planet fitness anytime soon though. Yikes.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

luckydad said:


> 18" machine ?? Have you done a crane job with it yet ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it has a 18" capacity. No crane work yet.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Just the angle I had to use in order to flip you off/take the pic with the other hand.
> 
> The belly isn't so slim these day though, unfortunately. I'm trying my best with that too, however. Don't think I'm gonna be going to planet fitness anytime soon though. Yikes.


Don't wanna see the vet in his Richard Simmons spandex gym suit?


----------



## treevet

you homo s ...dog whisperer, cry baby and goo man are all just a little jealous.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treevet said:


> you homo s ...dog whisperer, cry baby and goo man are all just a little jealous.


Insanely jealous


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Some recent Stubs work. Good example of how silly and useless those fangled chipper winches are.View attachment 357202



will that itty bitty chipper really swallow that or is that just staged for the pict?


----------



## treevet

Sorry Goo man I know you are pretty dern good shreddin those guitars, I saw you on youtube.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What a beautiful evening,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I can't believe I got a pic to post! Looks like they made it easier since the last time I tried. Nice. I'll try another..View attachment 357201


Dude da fuq happened to your hands ? You get stung by bees you weren't swollen like that when I met you ... Hope all is well


----------



## treevet

Yeah and doesn't he call YOU "lard fingers"? Bit of the pot calling the kettle black isn't it? opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

I am NOT taking a pic of my hand (which is far from fat) just to shut you retards up!! Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Everything was going pretty good until the picture of Vet on a treadmill entered my brain.


----------



## tree MDS

I keep picturing the teeter hangups guy. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Everything was going pretty good until I sold my Dingo.

And now I sit and wait for them to rebuild this Bobcat which has been in the shop for like a week.

The guy at one of the landscape supply yards was selling it, he used to do , well, landscaping with it, gave up the business and now is running mulch and stone around town as an employee. So when I told them I was buying Maura's tractor they laughed and told me to buy the Bobcat so I looked at it and , of course, within 2 minutes I had found a massive oil leak which no one knew about so they shipped it to the shop where its been for awhile now.

I drove Maura's tractor back down to her house last night. She just had a mastectomy but is in good spirits. She tells me she would have just lent me the money to buy the tractor. I am thinking that is post mastectomy thinking she has. Previously I wanted to buy half of it but she is getting out of the business. I could have given her around ten grand in cash for half ownership and that would have worked pretty good but she wants to sell everything and retire.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Everything was going pretty good until the picture of Vet on a treadmill entered my brain.



that wasn't me gawd dammit


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Everything was going pretty good until I sold my Dingo.
> 
> And now I sit and wait for them to rebuild this Bobcat which has been in the shop for like a week.
> 
> The guy at one of the landscape supply yards was selling it, he used to do , well, landscaping with it, gave up the business and now is running mulch and stone around town as an employee. So when I told them I was buying Maura's tractor they laughed and told me to buy the Bobcat so I looked at it and , of course, within 2 minutes I had found a massive oil leak which no one knew about so they shipped it to the shop where its been for awhile now.
> 
> I drove Maura's tractor back down to her house last night. She just had a mastectomy but is in good spirits. She tells me she would have just lent me the money to buy the tractor. I am thinking that is post mastectomy thinking she has. Previously I wanted to buy half of it but she is getting out of the business. I could have given her around ten grand in cash for half ownership and that would have worked pretty good but she wants to sell everything and retire.



you and theeee mds just gotta start a whiner's tea group. vagisil on tap.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> 12k?


That's high, and without an hour meter even less. Probably looking at 10 if you're lucky. I've had my 98 model 13 up for 2 weeks at 9800 and haven't had a bite. It's way more chipper that the 200 build wise and it has updated auto feed and a working hour meter. 2400hrs.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> That's high, and without an hour meter even less. Probably looking at 10 if you're lucky. I've had my 98 model 13 up for 2 weeks at 9800 and haven't had a bite. It's way more chipper that the 200 build wise and it has updated auto feed and a working hour meter. 2400hrs.


You don't feel that the fresh rebuild on the motor, new bearings, new shaft, and paint constitute any type of an increase in price?


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> You don't feel that the fresh rebuild on the motor, new bearings, new shaft, and paint constitute any type of an increase in price?



Yes, that's worth something, as I'm sure you have documentation on it. But the hours don't really mean jack for the motor itself until you're up past 6-7k hrs, it's more of everything else, even the sheet metal. These things eventually just shake themselves apart. You're going to have to find someone that is capable of looking past the missing meter. It's kinda like selling a car with a broken odometer.. I think it's a tough thing to do in this current market.

Again, we don't live too far from each other, and I think most people who have run both chippers will say that the 98 model 13 with a 125JD is a superior unit throughout. Mine is in excellent condition, brand new auto feed system, and has low hours. I haven't got even one inquiry on it and it's been up for two weeks. Not even a ridiculous low ball offer. And I'm only asking 9800. I thought it would sell quick at that price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Some shots of a job in Boston this past Saturday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like quite the project. They let you block the street off over a 55' maple?


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Looks like quite the project. They let you block the street off over a 55' maple?


Yes for the paltry sum of $997 street close permit plus a $180 police detail. We aren't in the sticks out here my friend. 

Dunno why only one picture is showing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like hell. No offence.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like hell. No offence.



My fee was 2650 for that tree. Permits and detail extra. It took us 5 hours port to port. 

I don't mind hell as long as I'm compensated appropriately.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Looks good, man. Was only teasing.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Looks good, man. Was only teasing.


I know. And you are right. I just moved out of the city to they north.couldn't take living there anymore. Work is one thing...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Some shots of a job in Boston this past Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a good looking bucket truck you got there !! How far out did you move ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> That's a good looking bucket truck you got there !! How far out did you move ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I personally moved 20 miles. Moved my trucks right in between to a better location. I'm on the 93 95 split now. Access to everywhere right out of my yard. Bucket truck is sweet. She's do for a service next week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> I personally moved 20 miles. Moved my trucks right in between to a better location. I'm on the 93 95 split now. Access to everywhere right out of my yard. Bucket truck is sweet. She's do for a service next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm still planning to come up and visit sometime on the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Yes, that's worth something, as I'm sure you have documentation on it. But the hours don't really mean jack for the motor itself until you're up past 6-7k hrs, it's more of everything else, even the sheet metal. These things eventually just shake themselves apart. You're going to have to find someone that is capable of looking past the missing meter. It's kinda like selling a car with a broken odometer.. I think it's a tough thing to do in this current market.
> 
> Again, we don't live too far from each other, and I think most people who have run both chippers will say that the 98 model 13 with a 125JD is a superior unit throughout. Mine is in excellent condition, brand new auto feed system, and has low hours. I haven't got even one inquiry on it and it's been up for two weeks. Not even a ridiculous low ball offer. And I'm only asking 9800. I thought it would sell quick at that price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All good points. Personally, I don't even look at the hour meter anymore. They are far too easy to unplug and plug back in. I don't trust them for nothing. The machine will tell you how many hours it has on it, and how it was treated for those hours.


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> All good points. Personally, I don't even look at the hour meter anymore. They are far too easy to unplug and plug back in. I don't trust them for nothing. The machine will tell you how many hours it has on it, and how it was treated for those hours.


Trust me man, I'd like to see you get 20k for the thing. I just don't see the kinda Money you're hoping to realize.


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> That's high, and without an hour meter even less. Probably looking at 10 if you're lucky. I've had my 98 model 13 up for 2 weeks at 9800 and haven't had a bite. It's way more chipper that the 200 build wise and it has updated auto feed and a working hour meter. 2400hrs.




Not sure what's going on out there? Sounds like a great price. Had my Silverado up at $10K, it did have 200k on it but was a loaded truck and nada, nothing, not even a scammer asked me about it? Maybe everybody is too busy raking in the dough and don't have time to spend it??? Or scared to? Or maybe only a few are making it? I dunno but nice Saturday job $$$$$ for you!


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Yes for the paltry sum of $997 street close permit plus a $180 police detail. We aren't in the sticks out here my friend.
> 
> Dunno why only one picture is showing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


come on down to litchfield ducati. you will get a new meaning to the words difficult people and unyielding. they don't care about the money! mds isn't working in the sticks either!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> Not sure what's going on out there? Sounds like a great price. Had my Silverado up at $10K, it did have 200k on it but was a loaded truck and nada, nothing, not even a scammer asked me about it? Maybe everybody is too busy raking in the dough and don't have time to spend it??? Or scared to? Or maybe only a few are making it? I dunno but nice Saturday job $$$$$ for you!


Ya know something's up when you aren't at least getting some retard calling to try and trade you his rusty jeep and wrecked motorcycle.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> Not sure what's going on out there? Sounds like a great price. Had my Silverado up at $10K, it did have 200k on it but was a loaded truck and nada, nothing, not even a scammer asked me about it? Maybe everybody is too busy raking in the dough and don't have time to spend it??? Or scared to? Or maybe only a few are making it? I dunno but nice Saturday job $$$$$ for you!


I'm not saying it's not a good price. If Chris thinks it's worth that, then I feel the same. All I'm saying is that I don't think it's a price that it will sell quickly if at all at.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> come on down to litchfield ducati. you will get a new meaning to the words difficult people and unyielding. they don't care about the money! mds isn't working in the sticks either!


I dated the Mayer of Ridgefield's daughter for two years Tom. I know all about CT snobs.

When people name their mansions, you know you're working in the right neighborhoods lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like hell. No offence.





Yeah it does but real hell is spending the day with two 8 year old girls. Now I have to go talk to grown ups and I don't think I can.


What I don't get is why a township has to make so much money on that permit.


----------



## ducaticorse

It's the city Dan. They do it by square footage.

And I don't know what it costs so much


----------



## treeclimber101

Selling ***** a joke anymore ... Most of the time it's just a hassle .


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> I'm still planning to come up and visit sometime on the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime Chris. I'll arrange a fishing trip for us when you do.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Selling ***** a joke anymore ... Most of the time it's just a hassle .



Yup.
I just sold a wrangler on CL. I had it up for 8900. Some fuktard sends me a message asking if I'll take 5k for it. I sold it last week for 8700.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a funny interaction with a member here over a piece of equipment . I don't wanna blow him outta the water ..... But I will just say people are comical and not always in a. Great way


----------



## Blakesmaster

ducaticorse said:


> Anytime Chris. I'll arrange a fishing trip for us when you do.


Just be prepared to talk to the cops if you're fishing with Ryan.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Anytime Chris. I'll arrange a fishing trip for us when you do.



Aww.... sounds precious..


----------



## ducaticorse

Blakesmaster said:


> Just be prepared to talk to the cops if you're fishing with Ryan.



Bartender got 6 stitches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Aww.... sounds precious..


Don't be jealous.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> It's the city Dan. They do it by square footage.
> 
> And I don't know what it costs so much




Square footage!? What in the hell are you talking about?

I have been taking down trees in Philly for over 20 years. I never had to shut down center city, the only permit needed was if its a street tree. If you blocked the road you blocked the road. People would get pissed but if you had enough trucks there, well,....


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Square footage!? What in the hell are you talking about?
> 
> I have been taking down trees in Philly for over 20 years. I never had to shut down center city, the only permit needed was if its a street tree. If you blocked the road you blocked the road. People would get pissed but if you had enough trucks there, well,....


Lol, you try that in Boston and see where it gets you. Rules are rules. I don't make them. I'm done with breaking them, so the customer pays for them.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a funny interaction with a member here over a piece of equipment . I don't wanna blow him outta the water ..... But I will just say people are comical and not always in a. Great way




Was it with that Naked guy and his Amish clothesline pulley?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Lol, you try that in Boston and see where it gets you. Rules are rules. I don't make them. I'm done with breaking them, so the customer pays for them.




So where does the square footage come in?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And I ain't critizing you either, that looked like a tricky job to get done from start to finish, don't want to look stupid out there, its tough in the city, real tough, lots of critics.


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So where does the square footage come in?


The take the length of street needed to close from the nearest side street to the end or next side street, then the width of the street. Equate the square footage from those measurements then **** you in the are for it.


----------



## treevet

I shut down streets all the time. Call the city, call the cops, call the fire chief, borrow their signs and blockades and bingo everybody can shut their pie hole cause I did the right things.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> I shut down streets all the time. Call the city, call the cops, call the fire chief, borrow their signs and blockades and bingo everybody can shut their pie hole cause I did the right things.


Only way to do it. I get enough **** from civilians even with the right permits.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> And I ain't critizing you either, that looked like a tricky job to get done from start to finish, don't want to look stupid out there, its tough in the city, real tough, lots of critics.



I didn't take it that way. I needed a permit on that job like a saw needs fuel to run. 100% non-negotiable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

This is the second time this happened to me: Stump grinding today and a hummingbird came up and landed right on my hand and then the machine mid grind. So weird it blew my mind. My worker was like WTF?! Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> This is the second time this happened to me: Stump grinding today and a hummingbird came up and landed right on my hand and then the machine mid grind. So weird it blew my mind. My worker was like WTF?! Anyone else have this happen to them?



No. They must've smelled the "goo".

Sorry, needed a laugh..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just recommended the possibility of hatracking a couple smallish zelkos to a client. Told them I could give em the Bradferd treatment ifin ya knows what I mean.

One of them ripped all the way down the trunk, not like a Bradferd where it breaks though that is how these trees are growing. One nasty kitty of a cultivar these are.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just recommended the possibility of hatracking a couple smallish zelkos to a client. Told them I could give em the Bradferd treatment ifin ya knows what I mean.
> 
> One of them ripped all the way down the trunk, not like a Bradferd where it breaks though that is how these trees are growing. One nasty **** of a cultivar these are.



Weed tree IMO. Some of the "cultivars" can get dutch elm too if I remember correctly. Can't imagine why anyone would want one of those crappy looking trees. Even when bigger and healthy, they look ratty and low class. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> I didn't take it that way. I needed a permit on that job like a saw needs fuel to run. 100% non-negotiable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



So explain the square footage deal. Of how much road had to be shut down?

We rolled up on Kelly Dr in the morning rush and took a lane, bitches be coming around the bends getting cones stuck up in their undercarriages til they couldn't go no more. Well, ya put a hunk of wood under that cone is what you do!


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So explain the square footage deal. Of how much road had to be shut down?
> 
> We rolled up on Kelly Dr in the morning rush and took a lane, bitches be coming around the bends getting cones stuck up in their undercarriages til they couldn't go no more. Well, ya put a hunk of wood under that cone is what you do!


The street was 34 feet wide I believe, we took up 300 yards I believe. Did you see the permit picture I posted? It said just shy of 28ksqf


----------



## tree MDS

They look like something I imagine would be growing in a field of rice patties.. lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I took so many trees down for a Catholic church, oh we broke all the rules. Pulling mulberry


tree MDS said:


> Weed tree IMO. Some of the "cultivars" can get dutch elm too if I remember correctly. Can't imagine why anyone would want one of those crappy looking trees. Even when bigger and healthy, they look ratty and low class. Lol



Also talked bout the "one cut program"

Now I am probably going to wish I had that tractor to dig it all up and replant!

But really I ain't got ****. What I got are trees that I cut down and are starting to grow back. I have to get in there, drop all these poles and grind grind grind.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> I shut down streets all the time. Call the city, call the cops, call the fire chief, borrow their signs and blockades and bingo everybody can shut their pie hole cause I did the right things.



Do you guys not remember I just come out of West Philly? Osage Ave? Craned a mulberry five houses in? Over the road? Left the trunk in the street?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I took so many trees down for a Catholic church, oh we broke all the rules. Pulling mulberry
> 
> 
> Also talked bout the "one cut program"
> 
> Now I am probably going to wish I had that tractor to dig it all up and replant!
> 
> But really I ain't got ****. What I got are trees that I cut down and are starting to grow back. I have to get in there, drop all these poles and grind grind grind.



Mmm.. it is pretty pathetic when a treeman loses the ability to pick up his own wood. And to think,, you did this to yourself!!??


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Mmm.. it is pretty pathetic when a treeman loses the ability to pick up his own wood. And to think,, you did this to yourself!!??



Really, its as bad as I make it, as I make it out to be, as it is!


----------



## treeclimber101

Bradford ...... Not bradferd !


----------



## treevet

cultivar? Zelkova?


----------



## treeclimber101

Zelkova fine looking trees .....Bradford trash ....


----------



## treevet

they planted the sheeite outta Zelkova here after I relinquished my spot on the UFB...most got stem cankers and die back. Haven't investigated...cause I don't quite give a sheeite.


----------



## tree MDS

Is a beautiful night. Here's where I've been talking **** from. Lol. Finally got the yard and driveway, etc. straightened out. Quite a bit of work. Building needs a little work, but looking pretty tight compared to the old days. I think the neighbors like me better. Not that I really care about that.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Really, its as bad as I make it, as I make it out to be, as it is!



hmmmmm


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> they planted the sheeite outta Zelkova here after I relinquished my spot on the UFB...most got stem cankers and die back. Haven't investigated...cause I don't quite give a sheeite.


Ginkgo great street trees very disease resistant nice look


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Is a beautiful night. Here's where I've been talking **** from. Lol. Finally got the yard and driveway, etc. straightened out. Quite a bit of work. Building needs a little work, but looking pretty tight compared to the old days. I think the neighbors like me better. Not that I really care about that.View attachment 357364


Shop and the trucks look awesome


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Is a beautiful night. Here's where I've been talking **** from. Lol. Finally got the yard and driveway, etc. straightened out. Quite a bit of work. Building needs a little work, but looking pretty tight compared to the old days. I think the neighbors like me better. Not that I really care about that.View attachment 357364



can you drive around the shop with the chipper pauly, or ya gots ta back her in der.


----------



## Zale

gorman said:


> This is the second time this happened to me: Stump grinding today and a hummingbird came up and landed right on my hand and then the machine mid grind. So weird it blew my mind. My worker was like WTF?! Anyone else have this happen to them?



No. Must have been the acid kicking in.


----------



## tree MDS

Got it so I can drive around finally, Dave. Part of the mission. Firewood (mostly personal use) is gonna be contained to the wood chip border. 

Oh, and thanks guys..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 357375
> Got it so I can drive around finally, Dave. Part of the mission. Firewood (mostly personal use) is gonna be contained to the wood chip border.
> 
> Oh, and thanks guys..



stubs is a handsome fukker.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Nice place. 

Went through three sharp chains stumping this nasty ass maple today. House is getting renovated and the damn roofers left roofing nails all in the yard. Pulled one out of the log dolly tire and spent 45 min finding a new tube for it. My guys pulled 6 out of their boots. Probably gonna come back to a flat skid steer tire tomorrow.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Also had this gem laying around in the yard. HOT.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Bradford ...... Not bradferd !



Now, this is why Butch don't understand why we quote a lot to reply. Now I have to scroll back and find the post you are referencing, 
Jeff ,,,,,quote away!


----------



## treeclimber101

Butch ....... Oh that guy ! Who cares


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Now, this is why Butch don't understand why we quote a lot to reply. Now I have to scroll back and find the post you are referencing,
> Jeff ,,,,,quote away!



Right. Not like you have to read it twice... duh.


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> No. Must have been the acid kicking in.


No guy. Don't get me started on that. Been many years since the last time I made that mistake.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 357375
> Got it so I can drive around finally, Dave. Part of the mission. Firewood (mostly personal use) is gonna be contained to the wood chip border.
> 
> Oh, and thanks guys..


That's some good visibility. Real good. How busy is that road? I like how your trucks match in color. Wish mine did. Maybe someday.


----------



## treecutterjr

Knocked out a cottonwood in the back of 2 apartment buildings.
















Day was going Pretty smooth until I discovered that my 200 and my 084 miraculously vanished from my shop over the weekend. I guess you win some you lose some.


----------



## ducaticorse

treecutterjr said:


> Knocked out a cottonwood in the back of 2 apartment buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day was going Pretty smooth until I discovered that my 200 and my 084 miraculously vanished from my shop over the weekend. I guess you win some you lose some.


That's terrible news. Sorry man.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

It's life, I need to secure my stuff better. I think i know who did it but no proof. Maybe it'stime for cameras


----------



## Zale

Forget the cameras. Pitbulls.


----------



## KenJax Tree

gorman said:


> This is the second time this happened to me: Stump grinding today and a hummingbird came up and landed right on my hand and then the machine mid grind. So weird it blew my mind. My worker was like WTF?! Anyone else have this happen to them?


Never hummingbirds just unicorns and ****


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Bradford ...... Not bradferd !



I think yer quite mistaken.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Is a beautiful night. Here's where I've been talking **** from. Lol. Finally got the yard and driveway, etc. straightened out. Quite a bit of work. Building needs a little work, but looking pretty tight compared to the old days. I think the neighbors like me better. Not that I really care about that.View attachment 357364



When I actually do retire I am gonna come work for you!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> cultivar? Zelkova?



Something along those lines.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Zelkova fine looking trees .....Bradford trash ....



This is a weird cultivar. I'll get some pics.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Found a crack in my Zigzag today. That ***** going back to petzl. 




Look just above the black pin on the top link.


----------



## ducaticorse

Brendon Phillips said:


> Found a crack in my Zigzag today. That ***** going back to petzl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look just above the black pin on the top link.


Jesus. I thought those were all recalled anyway?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

Brendon Phillips said:


> Found a crack in my Zigzag today. That ***** going back to petzl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look just above the black pin on the top link.


Is that the new and improved one?
Don't worry you didn't die so they have to give a FREE replacement!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Brendon Phillips said:


> Found a crack in my Zigzag today. That ***** going back to petzl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look just above the black pin on the top link.


I would sooner shove one of those things up my own a$s hole than climb on it.


----------



## capetrees

Blakesmaster said:


> I would sooner shove one of those things up my own a$s hole than climb on it.


 

lol.
After a long day, that was a good pick me up.


----------



## treeclimber101

****ing junk .... Zigzags climb on a rope wrench


----------



## Brendon Phillips

ducaticorse said:


> Jesus. I thought those were all recalled anyway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's the "new and improved" one. Garbage.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Toddppm said:


> Is that the new and improved one?
> Don't worry you didn't die so they have to give a FREE replacement!



**** a replacement. How about a refund and a better product. So much for fixing the problem the first time. It's a shame. I love the way it works and how smooth it is.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

treeclimber101 said:


> ****ing junk .... Zigzags climb on a rope wrench



Doesn't help at all that I noticed it 50 ft up in a Tulip Poplar. Wasn't like that when I started climbing. And the Petzl website is down at the moment, so I can't even call them about it.


----------



## Zale

Probably cheap chinese metal.


----------



## Toddppm

Brendon Phillips said:


> **** a replacement. How about a refund and a better product. So much for fixing the problem the first time. It's a shame. I love the way it works and how smooth it is.




I'd definitely demand a refund or credit towards other products rather than take another one of those things!


----------



## treevet

Brendon Phillips said:


> Found a crack in my Zigzag today. That ***** going back to petzl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look just above the black pin on the top link.



you remember pinning it sideways on a limb or stem? I got mass hours on 2 of them and I make sure not to pin mine sideways. The same way you don't bend your knee sideways at the joint, you don't let your ZZ get in a position it bends sideways. Common sense. Mine will last forever just like the one I sent back would have.

You been chewing your fingernails much?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here you go ben. Stop dicking around with that cr app bobcat.


----------



## treeclimber101

Brendon Phillips said:


> Doesn't help at all that I noticed it 50 ft up in a Tulip Poplar. Wasn't like that when I started climbing. And the Petzl website is down at the moment, so I can't even call them about it.


I know someone. Who had a failure and it just locked . He climbs on the newer version but backed up


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here you go ben. Stop dicking around with that cr app bobcat.



Gas?...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I know someone. Who had a failure and it just locked . He climbs on the newer version but backed up



I did the back up strap thang after the zz1 hub bub but it was a pita so I ditched it. Over a year ago I think?

Whatev hitch, mechan. or cord/rope...you don't want to get it pinched up against a branch or stem. Why? With mechanical it may be damaged...with a cord or taughtline or blakes...you cannot get ahold of the thing stuck by pressure against the branch with your hand to move it. You don't want your wraptor stuck with pressure against a branch for fear of damage either. You simply move accordingly.

I have never heard of one locking even on other forums or their (petzl's) site and they have freely admitted everything. Sounds fishy to me. He have a burr in the rope or something? I think a couple of guys doing demo's fell a little on the zz1 after jumping into the hitch. They deserved it...this schit is commonly accepted as work positioning and not meant for shock loads.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

treevet said:


> you remember pinning it sideways on a limb or stem? I got mass hours on 2 of them and I make sure not to pin mine sideways. The same way you don't bend your knee sideways at the joint, you don't let your ZZ get in a position it bends sideways. Common sense. Mine will last forever just like the one I sent back would have.
> 
> You been chewing your fingernails much?


Was always very careful not to side load it. Not saying it didn't happen, as it always could happen. I never saw it though. There were a couple times where I was coming down a little fast and stopped it, but I doubt that could do it. I think there are more returns than petzl let's on. I really only have about 15 hours on the zz. Yup, I bite my nails. Red hair, don't care. Easier than trimming them. Never been much of a pretty boy. Lol.


----------



## treevet

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here you go ben. Stop dicking around with that cr app bobcat.



put a couple stickers on her. bought new bout 6 years ago. still get a woody looking at her.


----------



## treevet

had to bring her home as paving my road today and it will be blocked.


----------



## treevet

why'd it post 2 same picts?


----------



## tree MDS

That damn spark plug/engine protector bar thingy on my wraptor broke again yesterday. No abuse at all. Thing is just plain underbuilt!! None of you guys that own these things have had this problem?? Really starting to piss me off!!


----------



## tree MDS

If anybody Has Paul's cell number, please pm it to me. I had it in my phone, but erased it as I figured I wouldn't need it again or something.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have only used my wrapter a dozen times. I think ben has riden it more then me. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have only used my wrapter a dozen times. I think ben has riden it more then me. Lol



Right. Doesn't yours have extra gear reduction or something? lol


----------



## tree MDS

For the record, as much as this minor problem is pissing me off, I think the wraptor is probably the most useful and innovative thing that tree climbing has seen, or is gonna see for a very long time. Love that thing!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Right. Doesn't yours have extra gear reduction or something? lol


Supposedly. It's just the old gear setup.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Right. Doesn't yours have extra gear reduction or something? lol


I had it but think I lost it with my computer crap out. Will ck later. If you email him he will get right back. I broke my cog/drive big black hinged cover when I dropped my wraptor at least 50 feet in the woods. Still works fine but is the racing model now.


----------



## treevet

this is what happens to youngsters, noobs, dbags and those just 
too big for their own britches or in general disrespect ole salts on this thread and forum.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> That damn spark plug/engine protector bar thingy on my wraptor broke again yesterday. No abuse at all. Thing is just plain underbuilt!! None of you guys that own these things have had this problem?? Really starting to piss me off!!


is this the one i welded up a year ago maybe?


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> is this the one i welded up a year ago maybe?



Same part. The welded one didn't last too long, so I contacted the owner and he supplied a new one. That didn't make it through too much actual use either. Broke at the same spot, right at one of the screw holes (same hole, I think). Its just unberbuilt IMO, needs a thicker/wider piece of flat stock, and maybe additional bracing. Stupid little thing really, but as pricey as that set up is ($2900 these days), you really shouldn't have that.


----------



## tree MDS

Old pic, same (lame) issue..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What you hit to break that weld?


----------



## tree MDS

That was my old one (the one tom welded for me). New one broke at the same spot. Didn't hit anything. If you actually used yours once in a while, maybe you'd have the same problem.


----------



## treeclimber101

Geezer walker industries .... Where we build things that are 80% awesome 100% of the time ........


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Geezer walker industries .... Where we build things that are 80% awesome 100% of the time ........



Lol. "Don't be jealouse".


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That piece doesn't take any weight. It's just a guard. Could your engine bolts that hold the engine to the winch be loose causing it to put more strain on that weld?


----------



## tree MDS

That piece is actually under tension (like a spring). The first bolt hole (perferation, effectively) seems like it takes all the fatigue. Dumbass..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

How would that piece be under tension?


----------



## treeclimber101

Maybe it twists with torque since Paul has to haul up those meaty hands he's got swinging on his sides


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Maybe you should have got the fat ass model like me too!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> How would that piece be under tension?



Go ahead and unbolt it if you don't believe me. Fat ass bucket queen..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ok. Lard hands


----------



## treeclimber101

I dare ya too ......


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was dumping the chip box using the lower controls on the bucket. Looked up and found a BIG ASS crack on the tower, where the wrist pins are. FML. Has anyone dealt wit dis? 
Hope all is well with u fella's. Been putting it in real hard trying to get caught up after our adventure in the ICU with the wife.


----------



## treeclimber101

And I'd be careful calling someone fat ass since you need an engine to climb a tree there ham hands .....


----------



## sgreanbeans

BTW, major storm here. Brings out all the pro's

http://qctimes.com/news/local/roads...cle_c9841d7d-4f98-5af2-9ced-418bedcc99b0.html


----------



## tree MDS

I don't "need" the wraptor. I just see the productivity of being able to effortlessly ascend to my tip while carrying a saw, 9/16 lowering line, pulley, etc. The old ways are really just that... at least in terms of getting into the tree.


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL I know ya don't it just makes things nice


----------



## treevet

Mine has never broke but I tend to retain my figure at less than 185. Like I said I did however break my cover hinge (cover is fine) which is plastic and has no provision to be replaced. It is plastic, doesn't bend and must have been installed on the crossmember prior to being welded. Again pretty poor design imo but you'd have to pry the machine outta my dead hands with a crow bar to get it.


----------



## tree MDS

Your "figure", eh?

Even with current beer/equipment belly, I'm only about 190. Not thinking its a weight issue. Hell, if that thing can haul Jarrod's fat ass up even one tree, that's really a pretty impressive feat in and of itself...


----------



## treevet

post to be a 300 lb limit (including twinkies in the pocket)


----------



## treevet

sgreanbeans said:


> Was dumping the chip box using the lower controls on the bucket. Looked up and found a BIG ASS crack on the tower, where the wrist pins are. FML. Has anyone dealt wit dis?
> Hope all is well with u fella's. Been putting it in real hard trying to get caught up after our adventure in the ICU with the wife.



put that fker outta service til fixed


----------



## treeclimber101

That sounds like an expensive repair, my truck just sits at the shop collecting dust these days filled it up with gas first week of June still has 3/4 of a tank


----------



## treevet

yeeeeehiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus.. that thing looks really pissy!! lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> put that fker outta service til fixed


It is now a chipper truck..............

Getting it fixed by a Jedi welder, but......gotta get it to him. And that is going to suck, not having that thing on the job. Could dust off the big old chipper truck but I think I will just hope that he gets it knocked out quickly. Dude is the best around and is a hired gun for ALCOA , Nichols Aluminium and Deere, for specialty welds and lawsuit certification's. So I should be in good hands, but the price for him will be very high, that I am sure of. Not that I have a choice, if I have it fixed, I sure don't want it done half ass. Time to practice what I preach about hiring a pro tree guy,it will cost ya, but well worth it. Think the same thing applies here. That or buy a new truck, and that isn't exactly what I had in mind! This chit had to happen right after a major storm, going to screw me all kinds of up. Was already behind becuase of the wife. Throw in the storm, then this. Sometimes ya just gotta laugh.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sorry to hear about the wife beans....is she doing better now? Hope you get your tower fixed quick.


----------



## tree MDS

Man, that all sounds like a really tough deal, Scott!! I feel your pain just reading that. Hang in there, bro!!


----------



## tree MDS

Hopefully ****ed with this annoying deal for the last time. Fit and welded a 1/4 x 1" piece of flat stock behind the original piece of crap, flimsy little tab (plus longer screws). Damn new welder wasn't cooperating too well, but she should hold.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Well, looks like I get a hurricane tonight at about 3 am. Don't really know if I'm happy about that or not.


----------



## KenJax Tree

You can have your hurricanes and i'll keep the snow.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea we just got a gust of wind that sounded like a train rolling past . Kinda scary cause I have monsters all around my house .... Would be ironic if my truck got smashed LOL by my locust tree


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea we just got a gust of wind that sounded like a train rolling past . Kinda scary cause I have monsters all around my house .... Would be ironic if my truck got smashed LOL by my locust tree


Yeah like getting snowed in with your plow truck


----------



## tree MDS

Really dark and creepy here all the sudden too. See if anything comes from it. Looks the part.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> You can have your hurricanes and i'll keep the snow.



We really haven't had any hurricanes worth talkin about since 2004. No really bad storms to clean out the weak trees and limbs. So the next decent one is gonna **** us up. This one is minor. 

This area SHUTS THE **** DOWN for just three inches of snow. Were just not prepared for it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Brendon Phillips said:


> We really haven't had any hurricanes worth talkin about since 2004. No really bad storms to clean out the weak trees and limbs. So the next decent one is gonna **** us up. This one is minor.
> 
> This area SHUTS THE **** DOWN for just three inches of snow. Were just not prepared for it.


We got 97" last winter and record cold temps down to -45


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> We got 97" last winter and record cold temps down to -45


Holy sheet batman. That's not weather, that's a natural disaster. WTF can you do besides snowplow when it's that cold? It's time to move.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not only a beautiful day, but a totally beautiful week! 3 days off!!(for the guy's),,lol
We do a lot of school's this time of year. Got a lot of euc's to get rid of. Good thing euc is as good as oak here,,actually better.
I got a few pic's,,busy
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

I hate ash trees! Im done cutting them down from now on Im just setting the ****ers on fire and spreading the Ashes with the blower!! To bad Im getting another list of 30 from our one city ugh fml the last couple days we did 25 between 3 blocks gonna be a long year! We r so buried with work its ridiculous! I got 2 weeks of stream maintenance 30 eab removals a week from one city about 40 ded a month from another **** I need another me! Now there's talk of our other city firing there forestry division and giving us all removals and trimming  
Thinking about flipping the crane and walking home 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

jefflovstrom said:


> Not only a beautiful day, but a totally beautiful week! 3 days off!!(for the guy's),,lol
> We do a lot of school's this time of year. Got a lot of euc's to get rid of. Good thing euc is as good as oak here,,actually better.
> I got a few pic's,,busy
> Jeff


 I don't understand how it can be a Beautiful day in California so often, every time i watch the news the place in on fire.


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> Well, looks like I get a hurricane tonight at about 3 am. Don't really know if I'm happy about that or not.


 We wont get much here in VA, i am hoping for some trees down but probably wont get any.


----------



## Groundman One

Brendon Phillips said:


> WTF can you do besides snowplow when it's that cold? It's time to move.



You can do anything at -45 that you would do at a higher temprature. You just do it... more slowly. 

Once you get the taste for that kind of weather, you can`t live without it. I love my walks at night at -30 or better. You dress up like an astronaut and head out. It`s like being on another planet.


----------



## treecutterjr

no tree to big said:


> I hate ash trees! Im done cutting them down from now on Im just setting the ****ers on fire and spreading the Ashes with the blower!! To bad Im getting another list of 30 from our one city ugh fml the last couple days we did 25 between 3 blocks gonna be a long year! We r so buried with work its ridiculous! I got 2 weeks of stream maintenance 30 eab removals a week from one city about 40 ded a month from another **** I need another me! Now there's talk of our other city firing there forestry division and giving us all removals and trimming
> Thinking about flipping the crane and walking home
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good problem to have


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just got back from a tree across the road blocking access to the local hydro electric power plant. Sycamore tree fell across the road and was laying on the phone wires. Tied the wire down with the porta wrap and cut the tree off the wires and slowly let the wore go up.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Groundman One said:


> You can do anything at -45 that you would do at a higher temprature. You just do it... more slowly.
> 
> Once you get the taste for that kind of weather, you can`t live without it. I love my walks at night at -30 or better. You dress up like an astronaut and head out. It`s like being on another planet.


I think you're a half a bubble off of plumb. 20 degrees sucks. Forget -30.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Not to mention the epic snotcicles that form


----------



## Brendon Phillips

OLD OAK said:


> We wont get much here in VA, i am hoping for some trees down but probably wont get any.


Didn't realize you were so close. Im out your way pretty often. Have a buddy that lives off of Old Myrtle rd. We hunt out there a lot. I live in Western Branch.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

KenJax Tree said:


> Not to mention the epic snotcicles that form


I wasn't ok with the ice in my beard snow plowing the 10" that caused Hampton Roads to shut down for 4 days. Snotcycles? Eff that.


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> Didn't realize you were so close. Im out your way pretty often. Have a buddy that lives off of Old Myrtle rd. We hunt out there a lot. I live in Western Branch.


 I Drive Old Myrtle road about every day. I am in Carrsville on the Blackwater river, so close to Franklin i can see the paper mill glow at night.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Ho... Lee.... Sheet.


----------



## no tree to big

Brendon Phillips said:


> Ho... Lee.... Sheet.



Ahh that's nothing I bet murph woulda got it to do a back flip on the way down speaking of murphin' trees I got to put a nice 30" ash down between a house and a bunch of 10 year old pines that I couldn't touch cleared house by 4 feet and the pines by about a foot. it was a put it on the ground job we showed up at 4 on the way in to the shop ho was like wow gonna be a long day huh? Im like yea it will then Im like wait a sec told the climber take your Chit off I grab the 660 4 mins later knock on the door to tell the guy we're done look was great 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> I hate ash trees! Im done cutting them down from now on Im just setting the ****ers on fire and spreading the Ashes with the blower!! To bad Im getting another list of 30 from our one city ugh fml the last couple days we did 25 between 3 blocks gonna be a long year! We r so buried with work its ridiculous! I got 2 weeks of stream maintenance 30 eab removals a week from one city about 40 ded a month from another **** I need another me! Now there's talk of our other city firing there forestry division and giving us all removals and trimming
> Thinking about flipping the crane and walking home
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk



feast or famine and the yin and the yang of tree work


----------



## treevet

OLD OAK said:


> I don't understand how it can be a Beautiful day in California so often, every time i watch the news the place in on fire.



plus you have to learn to shuffle...you can't walk for fear of bumping into someone, front back or sideways.


----------



## Groundman One

KenJax Tree said:


> Not to mention the epic snotcicles that form



Not to mention the complete lack of testicles for the first hour after you come back in the house.

* "Where ma boys?!?"
*
They`re up behind your sternum keeping warm and ain`t a` coming back no time soon.


----------



## sgreanbeans

KenJax Tree said:


> Sorry to hear about the wife beans....is she doing better now? Hope you get your tower fixed quick.


 She is doing better, had some complications from the surgery and ended up in the ICU for 11 days. She came pretty close, o2 level at 60, so the had to put her on a machine. Now it's just recovery time, day by day she seems to move around better.


----------



## sgreanbeans

no tree to big said:


> I hate ash trees! Im done cutting them down from now on Im just setting the ****ers on fire and spreading the Ashes with the blower!! To bad Im getting another list of 30 from our one city ugh fml the last couple days we did 25 between 3 blocks gonna be a long year! We r so buried with work its ridiculous! I got 2 weeks of stream maintenance 30 eab removals a week from one city about 40 ded a month from another **** I need another me! Now there's talk of our other city firing there forestry division and giving us all removals and trimming
> Thinking about flipping the crane and walking home
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


Dude!


----------



## treevet

In 08 I was around 60. You always wonder what you would do if you had absolutely unlimited work at the highest rates imaginable. That was our hurricane of 08. I worked 6 days a week for about half a year 10 hours a day and just got fitter as the time went by. The answer what I would do was ...I would just work my ascs off and take my business to another level. What is going on now is somewhat similar to it and I have planned for about 8 years for this...EAB. We have unlimited work at top prices and people are pursuing me all day every day and all I have to do is collect the work and do it and take the money to the bank...at 65. I can work all day every day 10 hours a day and Sundays close the deals. Doesn't get any better than that and no thoughts of tipping my crane over.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> In 08 I was around 60. You always wonder what you would do if you had absolutely unlimited work at the highest rates imaginable. That was our hurricane of 08. I worked 6 days a week for about half a year 10 hours a day and just got fitter as the time went by. The answer what I would do was ...I would just work my ascs off and take my business to another level. What is going on now is somewhat similar to it and I have planned for about 8 years for this...EAB. We have unlimited work at top prices and people are pursuing me all day every day and all I have to do is collect the work and do it and take the money to the bank...at 65. I can work all day every day 10 hours a day and Sundays close the deals. Doesn't get any better than that and no thoughts of tipping my crane over.


i like that attitude


----------



## tree MDS

Wait.. I thought you were 65 a few years back?


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> In 08 I was around 60. You always wonder what you would do if you had absolutely unlimited work at the highest rates imaginable. That was our hurricane of 08. I worked 6 days a week for about half a year 10 hours a day and just got fitter as the time went by. The answer what I would do was ...I would just work my ascs off and take my business to another level. What is going on now is somewhat similar to it and I have planned for about 8 years for this...EAB. We have unlimited work at top prices and people are pursuing me all day every day and all I have to do is collect the work and do it and take the money to the bank...at 65. I can work all day every day 10 hours a day and Sundays close the deals. Doesn't get any better than that and no thoughts of tipping my crane over.



I went to a crane seminar hosted by mark Chisholm a year ago or so and he talked about the hours they worked after sandy. He stated they worked 14 hours a day seven days a week the first two weeks and then it went down to 12 a day six days a week. I wouldn't be able to hang with that. Working with headlamps in the pitch black to crane the wood out at the end of the "day". 

Just when you think you're pushing the limits. 

I hope he was making his nut for that.


----------



## tree MDS

You just do it. You become the machine. Greed is a great motivator.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Wait.. I thought you were 65 a few years back?



Seems like.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Seems like.



Lol. Well, as long as he still maintains his figure.


----------



## gorman

He was in New Jersey which got demoed by the storm. I suppose people were borderline desperate


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> He was in New Jersey which got demoed by the storm. I suppose people were borderline desperate



People do get desperate after big storms. I remember a few years back when we had our October blizzard. People were practically begging for tree services. Was nice, the shoe was finally on the other foot. I remember telling people the price over the phone, and just listening to them hemming and hawing with themselves... then finally "okay, well I need to get it done. When can you be there"?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> People do get desperate after big storms. I remember a few years back when we had our October blizzard. People were practically begging for tree services. Was nice, the shoe was finally on the other foot. I remember telling people the price over the phone, and just listening to them hemming and hawing with themselves... then finally "okay, well I need to get it done. When can you be there"?



You then hang up and let out your Dr. Evil laugh.


----------



## tree MDS

Don't forget the finger tenting!


----------



## treeclimber101

Finger tenting ....... Lol


----------



## Zale

Happy 4th people. Don't get too drunk and stupid.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Was dumping the chip box using the lower controls on the bucket. Looked up and found a BIG ASS crack on the tower, where the wrist pins are. FML. Has anyone dealt wit dis?
> Hope all is well with u fella's. Been putting it in real hard trying to get caught up after our adventure in the ICU with the wife.


A good heavy machine welder will fix that better than new.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> Seems like.



What is the best guy for this job? Young, fit, thin (you can be fit and be fat but you can't be light in the tree), talented, experienced, smart. You have the inherent advantages of being young but you cannot have the experience of the old guy at the same time. Do they equal each other out? I can't be young like you all but on the other hand you all can't possibly have the experience I have. All other things being the same...fitness, thin ness, and talent, smarts... whose the best? ...who knows. But if you are old, fat, non talented, dumb, and lack experience(or any combination of these)...hard to believe, but you can probably still make a living at this biz and pay your bar tab and your trailer in the trailer park bills. All depends what kind of living you want to make.

Happy 4th everybody. I always consider this about half time in the season. The second half is a little longer but just a blur and if you don't play it right...you pay for it in the winter.


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> What is the best guy for this job? Young, fit, thin (you can be fit and be fat but you can't be light in the tree), talented, experienced, smart. You have the inherent advantages of being young but you cannot have the experience of the old guy at the same time. Do they equal each other out? I can't be young like you all but on the other hand you all can't possibly have the experience I have. All other things being the same...fitness, thin ness, and talent, smarts... whose the best? ...who knows. But if you are old, fat, non talented, dumb, and lack experience(or any combination of these)...hard to believe, but you can probably still make a living at this biz and pay your bar tab and your trailer in the trailer park bills. All depends what kind of living you want to make.
> 
> Happy 4th everybody. I always consider this about half time in the season. The second half is a little longer but just a blur and if you don't play it right...you pay for it in the winter.



I'm 53 F'ing years old. I have been running my deal for 28 years now. I hope like hell I'm not in the tree business at 65.


----------



## treevet

got any plans son? fam probably like to know.


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone here ever run a 2000 Woodsman model 2118 with a John Deere diesel - 4.5L 125HP? It's an 18 inch. Has a winch. .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

That's the same motor I have in my 250. Great engine, but with that kind of capacity, I'd think you would want something closer to 180 or 200hp. But you probably already know this..


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> That's the same motor I have in my 250. Great engine, but with that kind of capacity, I'd think you would want something closer to 180 or 200hp. But you probably already know this..


Yeah I fully agree, but with auto feed I am not overly concerned. I don't need it to chew up a. 10ft 18inch log in 30 seconds. For the price I can get it for, it offsets any hp deficiency, and I don't have to sell the morbark model 13It looks to be in good shape, but so far no one besides the seller can offer any first hand input on the machine. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I guess my biggest concern beyond the hp would be how well it could back the rear of a bigger chip truck, being a drum and all. 

A friend of mine had a 2014 years ago. He would never shut up about how great that thing (and him) were. In part (I'm sure) because I only had the little 76hp 200 at the time. Lol... that ******* went out of business anyway and we don't talk anymore. Last I heard he knocked up some skank and was working lifts at a local ski area.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> What is the best guy for this job? Young, fit, thin. I can't be young like you all but on the other hand you all can't possibly have the experience I have.
> Happy 4th everybody..



Duh!!!!!, you da man! you got the thin and skinny going on!!! Too bad about the young!
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I guess my biggest concern beyond the hp would be how well it could back the rear of a bigger chip truck, being a drum and all.
> 
> A friend of mine had a 2014 years ago. He would never shut up about how great that thing (and him) were. In part (I'm sure) because I only had the little 76hp 200 at the time. Lol... that ******* went out of business anyway and we don't talk anymore. Last I heard he knocked up some skank and was working lifts at a local ski area.



Well, I hope I don't end up that route lol. I don't have a huge chip truck now though. Your points are valid. I just need something that can take a brushy 12 with reckless abandon without having to pre cut every branch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Last I heard he knocked up some skank and was working lifts at a local ski area.



Odd you mention that. An old acquaintance I hadn't heard from or really even thought of in probably 10 years called today out of the blue looking for a job. The guy was never any real competition but he did try the tree service deal from 1998 until 2002 or so until he went flat ass broke. He was sorta a burr in my saddle and though we were friendly I never liked the jackrag. Anyway, at age 49 he says he has knocked up some skank (his exact words) and is really in a bind right now.


----------



## Groundman One

Today: took down a bunch of spruce for a new hydro line and a bunch of maples and cedars to clear land for an extension to an old age home. Both for the same job.

Kinda sad near the end of the job. We really wanted to finish up and go home but this old fella kept coming up and talking to us - even when the saws were running - and we had to put a lot of very gentle effort to keep him away. We like to talk to people, but while the tree is being notched he`s trying to carry on a conversation with the guy cutting the tree. Not good. So we stop things, chat for a minute, try to at least get him to back up and talk to one of us away from the tree while the other two do the work. At first I thought he was just lonely and wanted to chat and hang out - we have a lot of senior customers who are like that, they just want some company and some action - but then it was apparent this fella had some level of dementia or Alzheimers.

Very sad.


----------



## dbl612

Groundman One said:


> Today: took down a bunch of spruce for a new hydro line and a bunch of maples and cedars to clear land for an extension to an old age home. Both for the same job.
> 
> Kinda sad near the end of the job. We really wanted to finish up and go home but this old fella kept coming up and talking to us - even when the saws were running - and we had to put a lot of very gentle effort to keep him away. We like to talk to people, but while the tree is being notched he`s trying to carry on a conversation with the guy cutting the tree. Not good. So we stop things, chat for a minute, try to at least get him to back up and talk to one of us away from the tree while the other two do the work. At first I thought he was just lonely and wanted to chat and hang out - we have a lot of senior customers who are like that, they just want some company and some action - but then it was apparent this fella had some level of dementia or Alzheimers.
> 
> Very sad.


we will all be there soon enough


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> we will all be there soon enough


Drop a log on me or let me pass in my sleep please.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundman One

dbl612 said:


> we will all be there soon enough



I would prefer a more timely exit.

Such a sad and cruel fate to be in that condition.


----------



## mckeetree

Groundman One said:


> Such a sad and cruel fate to be in that condition.



The thing about it is probably a good 35% of us will end up like that.


----------



## gorman

Can someone please insert a goo joke to lighten this mood. I'm about to put my head in an oven.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

mckeetree said:


> The thing about it is probably a good 35% of us will end up like that.


Yup. The ****ed up part is it's all the food we eat, the chemicals we work with and the air we breathe that's doing it. Were screwing ourselves.
My wife's grandpa was a self made millionaire in the hotel and real estate business, master carpenter (made BEAUTIFUL custom furniture), sat on city council and was famous enough to have several death threats directed at him at all times. By the time I met him all he could do was sit on the couch, piss himself and say "bah bah bah bah bah bah". ****ing mental diseases.


----------



## Brendon Phillips

In lighter news,


----------



## OLD OAK

Brendon Phillips said:


> In lighter news,


 Yea that about all we got out here also. i was hoping for at least 1 tree on a car or something to that effect.


----------



## dbl612

OLD OAK said:


> Yea that about all we got out here also. i was hoping for at least 1 tree on a car or something to that effect.


its a damn outrage that there was no devastation!


----------



## treevet

eab gives a better dosing of it. be there soon honey.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Couple pics from my two crane jobs yesterday.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Well, I hope I don't end up that route lol. I don't have a huge chip truck now though. Your points are valid. I just need something that can take a brushy 12 with reckless abandon without having to pre cut every branch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sounds like my 250 with quads and the larger infeed (basically a 12" 254). Pretty damn nasty for a 12" chipper. Love that machine.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Couple pics from my two crane jobs yesterday.


What size crane is that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta be at least a 30 ton. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's a 15 ton.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Gotta be at least a 30 ton. lol


That's rude.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He got his panties in a bunch still over his broken wraptor.


----------



## treevet

back when I started doing a lot of crane work, late 70's and early 80's you were thrilled to have a 15 ton and a 17 ton was golden. People underestimate the small cranes because they see the huge ones which are useless for the most part if using driveways. You can take a 15 ton into a lawn same as you can the bucket. They are great and wish I still had one that size too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The only thing I don't like about my buddy's crane is he doesn't have a front out rigger so he can't rotate towards the front past the out riggers. He doesn't want to put one N on because he doesn't have a cdl and the truck is right at 25,999lbs without the jib


----------



## tree MDS

I've got twig pruners in my oak out in front of the shop. Pretty destructive little bastards!! Getting sick of picking up the branches too. Maybe gonna have to do something about this pretty soon. Not the ideal tree, but shade is shade.


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> back when I started doing a lot of crane work, late 70's and early 80's you were thrilled to have a 15 ton and a 17 ton was golden. People underestimate the small cranes because they see the huge ones which are useless for the most part if using driveways. You can take a 15 ton into a lawn same as you can the bucket. They are great and wish I still had one that size too.



That's true. Besides that around here the high end neighborhoods we work in that have private streets won't permit anything in over 32,000 pounds.


----------



## tree MDS

I was pretty impressed by some of the pics I've seen on here of the smaller cranes at work. Vet and treetom come to mind.


----------



## treevet

Did this tree maybe 10 years ago ON a GOLF course. Had the greenskeep shut the water off for couple of days and we drove on the formal rough in the spring with my old 15 ton. The large log was just half of a co dom and the trunk is under it. Couldn't have taken my 25 ton unless frozen solid. Mergency job so no waiting. Golfers all walking under it and as you know, we couldn't stand to lose one of them.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Did this tree maybe 10 years ago ON a GOLF course. Had the greenskeep shut the water off for couple of days and we drove on the formal rough in the spring with my old 15 ton. The large log was just half of a co dom and the trunk is under it. Couldn't have taken my 25 ton unless frozen solid. Mergency job so no waiting. Golfers all walking under it and as you know, we couldn't stand to lose one of them. View attachment 358005



That truck is doing overtime!
Jeff


----------



## gorman

You got those logs in there just right so I wouldn't bow the sides out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I ate a whole 1lb. smoked salmon (wild caught),, 5 minutes before my brother showed up and ask were the smoked salmon was!!!!!!!!!! Good thing I got ribs and rib-eyes going on! But yeah,, I ate all the salmon.,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Going salmon fishing 2 days next week while im on vacation. I got some apple,cherry,and hickory from jobs at home to use in the smoker. Last year we had a newb ground guy and we took down a few cherry trees, so i told the newb i wanted some chips for my smoker so i handed him a bag and told him i was gonna turn the shoot on the chipper and feed a log through it and for him to go stand over there and catch some chips in the bag, so like a dumb ass he went and stood over there. I should've put the log through it just to show him what a dumb ass he was He still works for us and is a pretty good worker but we laugh at him about it still.


----------



## Groundman One

A massive tree falling on a group of golfers. Why that would be... 

Terrible. Just terrible.


----------



## mckeetree

Groundman One said:


> A massive tree falling on a group of golfers. Why that would be...
> 
> Terrible. Just terrible.


 
That's not my quote. That came from treevet.


----------



## treevet

just going for a funny.

Heard the tassles on their shoes have honing devices in them that lead them to golf courses.

Not really, played golf in College, no time for it now.


----------



## Groundman One

mckeetree said:


> That's not my quote. That came from treevet.



Oops. Sorry about that. My mistake.


----------



## treeclimber101

Did 5 fir trees this morning 3 hours in and out


----------



## gorman

They just started selling Yuengling in my state. Super hyped on it.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> They just started selling Yuengling in my state. Super hyped on it.



Sweet. Just don't get it all over your face.

Sorry, couldn't resist..


----------



## ozzy42

O thought that was illegal in every state except Nevada?


----------



## ozzy42

Damnit MDS ,You beat me to the punchline. Lol


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> They just started selling Yuengling in my state. Super hyped on it.



Wow! You gonna get you some? Be careful. I had some cause me to have to get a shot and take some pills once. No joke.


----------



## ozzy42

gorman said:


> Can someone please insert a goo joke to lighten this mood. I'm about to put my head in an oven.


Well,you asked for it G man. Now take your head out of the oven before it's too late.


----------



## gorman

I used to have to buy cases of this stuff every time I went to NYC to see my friends because of some distributor dispute.


----------



## gorman

Get your filthy minds outta the gutta.


----------



## tree MDS

Eww. Cases of it!!??


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> I used to have to buy cases of this stuff every time I went to NYC to see my friends because of some distributor dispute.


 
Wow!


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Get your filthy minds outta the gutta.







Quality brew. Not sure what these other fags are focused on.


----------



## treeclimber101

yes please 12 of them ice cold , Michelob , not the ****ing lager either ! Just straight up ol school micheys


----------



## tree MDS

You just like the shape better.


----------



## treeclimber101

No I like that beer . Tastes good ice cold and it's ass when it gets warm LOL so I drink it fast


----------



## JMcC

I found most domestic lagers taste like ass when warm. PBR being a clear winner in that category.


----------



## gorman




----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice having a few days off,,
My crews are spread thin this coming week, 
tree MDS,, I will be using the 540xp that I keep on my truck along with anything else I need. 
Jeff


----------



## Groundman One

treeclimber101 said:


> yes please 12 of them ice cold , Michelob , not the ****ing lager either ! Just straight up ol school micheys



That`s what my dad drank every time we went to Florida.

He`d sit in his deck chair, with a stack of crossword dictionaries and crossword puzzles, and drink Michelob and eat peanut M&Ms.


----------



## NCTREE

gorman said:


> They just started selling Yuengling in my state. Super hyped on it.


I drank that **** like it was water for 15 years, can't stand it anymore. The brewery is a 1/2 hour north of me, if your ever in the area take a freee tour.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice having a few days off,,
> My crews are spread thin this coming week,
> tree MDS,, I will be using that Tanaka top handle that I keep on my truck along with anything else I need.
> Jeff



Nice to hear it. I bet you're pumped!! 

Lol.. you and vet are becoming like the rolling stones of the site. I'm seeing vet as Jagger, and you as more the kieth Richards type Ringo drummer.


----------



## tree MDS

Just saying...


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, and got my backup 200 back from the shop a couple weeks ago. Thank god,,,,
no Tanaka's in the immediate future!!


----------



## gorman

That's a very new looking 200t.


----------



## no tree to big

Speaking of Tanaka saws are they at all worth buying? Just curious always see Um but never heard a single word about them..


----------



## ducaticorse

Well, morbark model 13 sold today for asking price. Found a Morbark 2400 18 inch with a JD 195 in it with 1800hrs for SHORT money local. Shows nice in the pictures. Going with a check book tomorrow to look at it.


----------



## mckeetree

no tree to big said:


> Speaking of Tanaka saws are they at all worth buying? Just curious always see Um but never heard a single word about them..



My guys didn't like Tanaka. Biggest joke I ever got talked into for climbing saws were those damn efco's. Of course I never got along with shindiawa either.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Well, morbark model 13 sold today for asking price. Found a Morbark 2400 18 inch with a JD 195 in it with 1800hrs for SHORT money local. Shows nice in the pictures. Going with a check book tomorrow to look at it.


We have a 2400 in the line up, ours only has springs for down pressure only hydro up not down worst chipper ever will not break 2 inch crotches not sure if the 2400xl has hydros or if newer models had hydro down. You will hate yourself if u only have springs


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> We have a 2400 in the line up, ours only has springs for down pressure only hydro up not down worst chipper ever will not break 2 inch crotches not sure if the 2400xl has hydros or if newer models had hydro down. You will hate yourself if u only have springs



It def has hydro up and down. My model 13 has it too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Hydro up but not hydro down? That's the silliest thing I've ever heard of for a chipper. All it takes is a diverted valve, a cylinder and a couple of lines.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Nice to hear it. I bet you're pumped!!
> 
> Lol.. you and vet are becoming like the rolling stones of the site. I'm seeing vet as Jagger, and you as more the kieth Richards type Ringo drummer.



So, you stupe to changing my quote u little piece of s h i t! 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Just saying..I'm gay,,.



Interesting fact.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> Hydro up but not hydro down? That's the silliest thing I've ever heard of for a chipper. All it takes is a diverted valve, a cylinder and a couple of lines.


Right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Hydro up but not hydro down? That's the silliest thing I've ever heard of for a chipper. All it takes is a diverted valve, a cylinder and a couple of lines.


Yea tell me about it, if this thing would bust crotches it would be a beast!


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Yea tell me about it, if this thing would bust crotches it would be a beast!


This thing I'm looking at has the hydro up and down and a jd 195. I'm hoping it looks as good in person as it does in the pictures. 195 horse on a morbark 18 is nothing to fuq wit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Plus the guy in charge of equipment at the company is a retard will do nothing or buy nothing to make everyones job easier


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> This thing I'm looking at has the hydro up and down and a jd 195. I'm hoping it looks as good in person as it does in the pictures. 195 horse on a morbark 18 is nothing to fuq wit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty sure ours is only 140 HP.. it has a big diameter drum on it with 4 blades and as long as you can get it through the rollers its a chipping monster another 55 HP and it will be unstoppable! It throws chips ****ing hard too I normally don't move the chute till the truck is full to hit the corners it will spread and fill the whole width till about 2/3 Full

Dunno if ur looking at one with a wider infeed but that would be one thing for getting whole picks through the chipper that would really help. I see some morbarks rolling around with a huge mouth then some are just to dang narrow


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Pretty sure ours is only 140 HP.. it has a big diameter drum on it with 4 blades and as long as you can get it through the rollers its a chipping monster another 55 HP and it will be unstoppable! It throws chips ****ing hard too I normally don't move the chute till the truck is full to hit the corners it will spread and fill the whole width till about 2/3 Full


I like it. I like it alought.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Threaded the needle on this log pick up. Took it nice and easy by the electric meter.


----------



## no tree to big

**** u got plenty of room just rub the trees a bit to make sure u keep clear of the siding


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> **** u got plenty of room just rub the trees a bit to make sure u keep clear of the siding


"rub the trees"?!


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> "rub the trees"?!


Commenting secretly about the damage to the bases of the trees in the pic...  shhhhh


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Commenting secretly about the damage to the bases of the trees in the pic...  shhhhh



He was probably hoping nobody around here would be picky enough to notice. lol


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> So, you stupe to changing my quote u little piece of s h i t!
> Jeff



Lighten up, Furface,,, you know I love ya!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea he rubbed the fuq outta them trees , I guess he'll be spraying those wounds with sealant LOL !..........


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea he rubbed the fuq outta them trees , I guess he'll be spraying those wounds with sealant LOL !..........



A little mud or dirt goes a long way... or at least until you can get a check (hopefully). Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

I can hear it now " we did our best but sometimes this happens , hey at least we got the tree down safely and if anything happens to these I will throw ya a good price "


----------



## treeclimber101

MUD ! God I'd like to be a fly on the wall when she's watching him make mud in a bucket and purposely wipe it on the trees !


----------



## tree MDS

"We didn't hit the meter"!!

"Our band will be playing down at the steakhouse on Saturday night... just mention something to the bouncer, and I'll get you in without a cover". Lmao...


----------



## treeclimber101

Ya go break a few eggs to make an omelet ! LOL


----------



## tree MDS

"We really had to thread the needle on this one. Thankfully this machine is great for tight access"....


----------



## treeclimber101

That's the smallest needle and fattest thread I've ever seen !


----------



## treeclimber101

This is the mini panzer ! For needle threading


----------



## luckydad

You jokers are a blast !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Commenting secretly about the damage to the bases of the trees in the pic...  shhhhh



That was from the brush. These people had absolutely no cares about those cedars or the ground/turf damage. They care about one thing, guess what it is? The price.


----------



## gorman

I do appreciate the jabbing though. I should have took a pic of the lawn instead. It had more dog poop than grass!


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> They care about one thing, guess what it is? The price.



Yeah, we deal with those type chumps around here daily. I know, Jeff...you don't do residential.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Guess who forgot their two year anniversary?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

Oh oHhhh.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Guess who forgot their two year anniversary?


I forgot my 12 year . And I am still hearing about it daily somehow and someway .... We are real pieces of **** for it , you know that right ! Just take your medicine and don't say **** because there are no words !


----------



## treeclimber101

And mine is written on the inside of my ring ! Ya know the one I wear everyday ! WTF


----------



## Reg

I lost 2 wedding rings, same wife. Losing the wife and selling the rings might have worked out better for me. A friend of mine lost his whole finger jumping over a steel railing fence....the ring got stuck on the tip of the spike as he jumped down. He was just retrieving a ball they kicked over. Not a word of BS. He has no finger but says it feels like its still there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guy's are stupid,, not me,, I got married the day after Christmas,,forgot the year but got the day!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Yeah, mine was written on the inside of my ring to. Then I lost my ring. Not once but twice.


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL Jeff is so ****ing great


----------



## no tree to big

Why do trees have to start uprooting at 4pm arghhhhh! Frikin 80' Basswood or linden whatever u wanna call it started tippin. tree was about 15-20' from verticle (its original position) at the top. Not gonna lie I was slightly worried it was gonna go with the crane attached, yikes


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> Why do trees have to start uprooting at 4pm arghhhhh! Frikin 80' Basswood or linden whatever u wanna call it started tippin. tree was about 15-20' from verticle (its original position) at the top. Not gonna lie I was slightly worried it was gonna go with the crane attached, yikes


Wahhhhhh ! I'm so scared try dealing with this stress


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Wahhhhhh ! I'm so scared try dealing with this stress


What's scary is idk if ur removing or planting


----------



## OLD OAK

Reg said:


> I lost 2 wedding rings, same wife. Losing the wife and selling the rings might have worked out better for me. A friend of mine lost his whole finger jumping over a steel railing fence....the ring got stuck on the tip of the spike as he jumped down. He was just retrieving a ball they kicked over. Not a word of BS. He has no finger but says it feels like its still there.


 Been married 27 years, about 25 years ago i work in a auto shop and we were cleaning up scrap around back. We through a car hood off a dump truck and my wedding ring got hung in the corner of the hood. I did not lose my finger but it was bad. I did not go to the doctor for fear of being fired at the time, It healed on its own eventually. That was the last day i wore my wedding ring, 25 years ago.


----------



## BC WetCoast

One year my wife forgot our anniversary and I remembered. I have a permanent "Get out of jail free card".

For some reason I always think its the day before the actual date. For 31 years I've done a pretty good job of remembering.


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> And mine is written on the inside of my ring ! Ya know the one I wear everyday ! WTF



Mine used to be on the inside of the ring. Wore the thing down to a thin wire now and the engraving is gone long time ago. Can't forget my anniversary. Married right before a big hurricane so the news always reminds me as they reminisce about the event.


----------



## Toddppm

Fingers getting ripped off and mangled.......haven't worn mine to work in probably close to 20 years. Last one I lost was about 15 years ago and didn't replace it.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Guess who forgot their two year anniversary?



She'll get over it. Just don't forget Eric's. lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> She'll get over it. Just don't forget Eric's. lol.



ahhhh...monkey luv?


----------



## treevet

lol....18 or 20 volt model?


----------



## treevet

way back on this guys property a bl. locust is falling apart. big limb broke and hungup in another tree, conks everywhere and you can see thru trunk. It is real wet to take the bucket cross country so I decide to climb it even tho a huge limb with mass conks at base and poor attachment looms way over inter property primaries. I can use the top to go out on the lead over the hots.

night before climbing, the whole top I am gonna tie into breaks out...no wind. I tell him we gonna have to wait til the yard hardens up for bucket, ain't worth my life for 15 hun (close but not quite). He goes apeschit as the wife is coming home in 2 days and she will go off on him, she wanted it done before she returns from trip.

ok I will board into the neighbor's yard where I have to swerve then the yard hardens up and in the way way back it is like pudding. Your call, see ya tomorrow.

do the job and a little boarding but damage is unavoidable. before hauling wood thru small drier part with mini, I tell gm hold off, gonna get the guy and see what blame he takes. Be ready to grab gear as we might walk off the job (done it before). 

I get him and tell him we have to take a look at the back yard. I say I will fix the neighbor's and we get in the far back. he looks around and says lots of ruts. I say yes but you couldn't wait. He says can't you haul in some dirt. I say I think YOU should haul in some dirt, I am done. He thinks for a bit....says ok.

I proceed to haul the big logs with the dingo to the dump trailer.

that kinda schit usually don't work out that good for me. he was happy as schit with overall job and we left on great terms with full check.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol "a little boarding". Why am I picturing like five or six dilapidated old sheets of plywood circa 1988 here?


----------



## treeclimber101

Dingo hauling wood out Of the boarding areas , when I think of Vet this comes to mind reminds me when the yota was hijacked ......







guy is right in front of me hits a high spot in the road breaks hitch clean off the truck and the excavator plows through a pole that's holding up 24KN lines dirt and dust ...... Some sparks and out pops this Albert Einstein looking guy outta the truck wearing a Hawaiian shirt shorts and dockers , waving his hands at me because I stopped to gawk at his near perfect park job of the trailer ! LOL I laughed in his face ....


----------



## tree MDS

Had a couple decent jobs come in today. A day and a half or so job for one of my English teachers back in high school. He's like "what year did you graduate". I said I didn't and laughed out loud. Really cool, laid back guy.. always seemed it. Said he had heard good things about me. Kinda nice. The other one is five or six days for my nuns over at the conference center and retreat (what they call it). Gonna have to earn that one, but I figure the MDS can use all the good karma he can get. Lol. Not a bad day.


----------



## treevet

"your nuns"? you a baaaaad boy!


----------



## treevet

damn dictators tryin to take over the world


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Don't forget your bib and extra napkins, Dave!! Looks like it could get messy for ya!! Damn carbs...


----------



## treevet

How DARE you? (lol)


----------



## jefflovstrom

I had a great day!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I had a great day!
> Jeff



Every day seems like that to you. Must be because you're on salary?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Every day seems like that to you. Must be because you're on salary?



Yeah salary, but that is why I have to work 60 hours a week, so that does not make it a beautiful day, it just is,,,,really,
I like my job, I like being out in the field with the guys and if you saw any pics of our jobs, you would see that it was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## Groundman One

jefflovstrom said:


> I had a great day!
> Jeff



Me too.

Except for the a****** driving the huge shovel who didn`t seem to care whether he killed me or not.

Hard to stay peaceful sometimes. But I did.


----------



## gorman

Came home after bidding and found a coyote in my yard casing out our chickens. They were free ranging so we must have timed it just right. My dog was with me and went ballistic. I let him out and he chased the culprit away. 

He's a good dog.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah salary, but that is why I have to work 60 hours a week, so that does not make it a beautiful day, it just is,,,,really,
> I like my job, I like being out in the field with the guys and if you saw any pics of our jobs, you would see that it was a beautiful day.
> Jeff



It would literally kill me to see guys going up trees all day and I couldn't.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> It would literally kill me to see guys going up trees all day and I couldn't.



Have you tried it? I will admit I have gray hair now, but being in the place where 9 climbers and 6 groundies listen to your every word and then pull great production is good for me,,I have a lot on my plate,,ps,,We don't do residential, 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

To each his own Jeff. Glad it makes you happy.


----------



## no tree to big

I wish we didn't do resi


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> To each his own Jeff. Glad it makes you happy.



Beats sitting home all day adding up post counts, to each his own.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

can't wait to put the first scratch in her, I'll prob get fired lol!!! Been waiting for plates for like 3 weeks now  we have to mail in for the type of plate we use, its called a mileage plate and as long as u don't drive to much, not sure on limits, they are much cheaper cdl chip truck is like 300 our 54k pound grapple was like 7 n change.

The truck is not even broken in yet it still smells good.power windows and the AC better work! Found an inverter behind the passenger seat guess that means we need to but a microwave! Thinking about getting a pizaz sp? The pizza cooker contraption...


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Beats sitting home all day adding up post counts, to each his own.
> Jeff



I do more work in one day than you do twiddling your pencil on your clipboard while scratching your balls in a week. 

You're ok sometimes on this forum for "experienced climbers" but sometimes you are just a phoney that's not ok, you don't really belong here. You are just an administrator and might as well be one for a window cleaning outfit.

And I mean that in the nicest way possible. Have another (truck ridin window lookin employee hidin form writin) nice day


----------



## tree MDS

Oh boy, I'm sensing an old school AS cage fight a brewing!!opcorn:


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> can't wait to put the first scratch in her, I'll prob get fired lol!!! Been waiting for plates for like 3 weeks now  we have to mail in for the type of plate we use, its called a mileage plate and as long as u don't drive to much, not sure on limits, they are much cheaper cdl chip truck is like 300 our 54k pound grapple was like 7 n change.
> 
> The truck is not even broken in yet it still smells good.power windows and the AC better work! Found an inverter behind the passenger seat guess that means we need to but a microwave! Thinking about getting a pizaz sp? The pizza cooker contraption...


Looks like my manitex. What size is that?


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> can't wait to put the first scratch in her, I'll prob get fired lol!!! Been waiting for plates for like 3 weeks now  we ...



That cord up top looks too big to be anti2block. Think it is a cord to a platform with controls? Those get in the way big time if so. But nice to have a way high lift.


----------



## no tree to big

Its only a 18t its an 08 with 18k miles not sure why they didn't get something a little more used but bigger for the same money woulda made much more sense if ur getting a truck that big to get a big boom but I can put 14k on the bed so that's nice I guess. 

That wire is for lights mounted on the boom I think they onto go to the end of the first stage the wire for my lmi is internal thank God otherwise I know that is getting ripped off lol


----------



## Brendon Phillips

Ho Lee Sheet.... We've been pounded with nasty weather here. Severe thunderstorm rolled through today dumping inches of rain, hundreds of lightning strikes, hail the size of golf balls and two tornados. On top of the "hurricane" last week, and two thunderstorms since then. When it's not storming it's ass off its 98 and humid. ***** hitting the fan around here. But at least we didn't have 6 feet of snow. Cause **** that.


----------



## Toddppm

Sounds beautiful. I'd rather have the snow!

I'm hoping we don't get any storm damage work until maybe late Aug./Sept. when we slow down a little....


----------



## no tree to big

Brendon Phillips said:


> Ho Lee Sheet.... We've been pounded with nasty weather here. Severe thunderstorm rolled through today dumping inches of rain, hundreds of lightning strikes, hail the size of golf balls and two tornados. On top of the "hurricane" last week, and two thunderstorms since then. When it's not storming it's ass off its 98 and humid. ***** hitting the fan around here. But at least we didn't have 6 feet of snow. Cause **** that.


That happened 2 years ago the week after 90+ mph it was over 100 for the next 7 days and we were working 6am-7pm it sucked!


----------



## Brendon Phillips

no tree to big said:


> That happened 2 years ago the week after 90+ mph it was over 100 for the next 7 days and we were working 6am-7pm it sucked!


Ugh. Eff that. I'm headed to make a driveway accessible now, then back on Monday to clean it up and remove the tree.


----------



## no tree to big

this one was fun


----------



## ducaticorse

My phone is non stop with storm calls and paranoia. I had to take the last two days off to do estimates. It's just ridiculous right now.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Nice.

Edit: talking about no tree's pic.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> Its only a 18t its an 08 with 18k miles not sure why they didn't get something a little more used but bigger for the same money woulda made much more sense if ur getting a truck that big to get a big boom but I can put 14k on the bed so that's nice I guess.
> 
> That wire is for lights mounted on the boom I think they onto go to the end of the first stage the wire for my lmi is internal thank God otherwise I know that is getting ripped off lol



how much reach you got no jib? nice looking truck.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> how much reach you got no jib? nice looking truck.


**** only a 70' main 80' tip and I figured it being 4 ton bigger I would get a better capacity on the jib but its virtually the same which sucks


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> **** only a 70' main 80' tip and I figured it being 4 ton bigger I would get a better capacity on the jib but its virtually the same which sucks


Dude. That thing is next to useless.
I'm already outgrowing my 25t with a hundo main.


----------



## no tree to big

I'll show ur usless a kick in the ass they ran 63' booms for 20 years it works


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> **** only a 70' main 80' tip and I figured it being 4 ton bigger I would get a better capacity on the jib but its virtually the same which sucks



ya just gotta get a little closer and you have to learn my butt hitch tech. Get a 3/4" by 8 to 10 foot lanyard with an eye. Girth hitch the eye end below the cut then a marl and a running bowline above the cut. Let it fly, be it 12" dia by 30 feet or whatev. Then hook up the choker and put it on the headache ball and pull it up like a big northern pike.


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> I'll show ur usless a kick in the ass they ran 63' booms for 20 years it works


Someone's cranky their boss bought a gay crane.


----------



## no tree to big

We don't butt tie much I'll cable out on the end of a piece and stand it up on some trees if I can't reach or its gonna flip I'll butt tie with the crane climber cuts and I'll winch down slow till its verticle just gotta be creative sometimes


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Someone's cranky their boss bought a gay crane.


Yup they are tards they had a 23t picked out but it sold before they could right the check the next day


----------



## no tree to big

It has AC I don't care about anything else haha


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Yup they are tards they had a 23t picked out but it sold before they could right the check the next day


I'm just busting chops. I never had a crane before 3 months ago so what do i know...


----------



## treevet

Don't come up short hardly at all. Last week was gonna sub and rain day knocked us our. Decided to use mine and it worked fine on huge ash over a carriage house on an estate thought I couldn't reach
.

This was today


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> I'm just busting chops. I never had a crane before 3 months ago so what do i know...



double like


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Don't come up short hardly at all. Last week was gonna sub and rain day knocked us our. Decided to use mine and it worked fine on huge ash over a carriage house on an estate thought I couldn't reachView attachment 358698
> .
> 
> This was today


I have a front rig on mine. I'm getting used to picking over the nose more. I check wood charts on anything I'm unsure of. I also loaded my dingo and ply onto the back deck so I have a bit more counterweight now.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> I have a front rig on mine. I'm getting used to picking over the nose more. I check wood charts on anything I'm unsure of. I also loaded my dingo and ply onto the back deck so I have a bit more counterweight now.


Gotta front rigger?


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Gotta front rigger?


Yes sir


----------



## treevet

Ain't nothin special but its mine and I love it. Esp. the rear mount.


----------



## ducaticorse




----------



## treevet

chargin em up


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> chargin em up View attachment 358705


Pretty great right?


----------



## treevet

the absolute fkn best ever


----------



## tree MDS

Omg,,,, who has to wear that awful 80's lookin' green thing!!?? Lol..


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao... poor kyle #4!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> the absolute fkn best ever



I think


treevet said:


> the absolute fkn best ever



I believe you. But I don't really belong here.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

ya gotta have some different colors. imagine how funky those things get soaking up sweat and dirt all day. you couldn't pay me to wear his for an hour.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I think
> 
> 
> I believe you. But I don't really belong here.
> Jeff



sowy, lost my temper....


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao,,, ... ,,, Jeffers a Guinea pig now!!!! Hahaha!! Priceless!! Just saying. 

Was a beautiful day!!!opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS

"28 years and I quit and took a job watching other men work,,,, boy!! I get a big kick out of that,, BTW. Noting like the feeling of power and command"!! 

Not quite seeing it myself either. Just saying. Starting to think vet might be onto something..


----------



## dbl612

no tree to big said:


> Its only a 18t its an 08 with 18k miles not sure why they didn't get something a little more used but bigger for the same money woulda made much more sense if ur getting a truck that big to get a big boom but I can put 14k on the bed so that's nice I guess.
> 
> That wire is for lights mounted on the boom I think they onto go to the end of the first stage the wire for my lmi is internal thank God otherwise I know that is getting ripped off lol


lmi on 08 18t?


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful day though!!!!


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> if you got a front rigger the capacity is the same as over the side. adding weight to the bed may make you feel better but your capacity is limited by the booms strength of materials rating.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> ya gotta have some different colors. imagine how funky those things get soaking up sweat and dirt all day. you couldn't pay me to wear his for an hour.


My ground guys helmet is so frigging bad right now if you touch it you can't wash it off. It's beyond disgusting. Think of the worst ***** you've ever smelled, yet he add a ruptured dead body.


----------



## ducaticorse

It makes me feel better!


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> My ground guys helmet is so frigging bad right now if you touch it you can't wash it off. It's beyond disgusting. Think of the worst ***** you've ever smelled, yet he add a ruptured dead body.


lol


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> lmi on 08 18t?



think he talkin anti2B on inside of boom Tom


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> think he talkin anti2B on inside of boom Tom


My lmi is wireless.it doesn't work, but it's wireless lol.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> It makes me feel better!



Surprised I didn't fold up my last crano boom then as I often picked a honker out of the lot for rear ballist and to pin down the outrigs. Truck thrashed around a lot less I know that. Crane before that, 10 tonner (my second crane) I actually hit the boom on the ground before it stopped flipping as it was boomed down. Used to do some real primitive stuff back in the 80's (Paul's hey day lol).


----------



## ducaticorse

Went to the saw shop today ro pick up a prussik and my chipper knives.


----------



## Zale

You must be a easy sell.


----------



## no tree to big

dbl612 said:


> lmi on 08 18t?


Sorry the 2013 19t we demoed a week had an lmi with an external wire this has an lmap I think its called?? Internal


----------



## treeclimber101

They see him coming !


----------



## ducaticorse

Zale said:


> You must be a easy sell.


I was the one who initiated the sale! He gave me an offer I couldn't refuse!


----------



## treevet

Yesterday was a fun day. We (2 men) in the earlier picture on Poplar Ave. removed a large (not giant...$2k removal) thornless honey locust completely blind from each other, over the entire width, length, roof of the pictured house, with 2 broken leads hanging down and 2 huge leads over 2 houses about 15 feet apart roof to roof....with my op/gm having only about a week and a half total accrued time operating a crane....any crane. Wraptored up (too thick to crane up) and came down at lunch and wraptored back up with rope I set for it.

Testimony to the Rope Tec helmets with the communication systems. I mean, come on, pretty amazing in my opinion. I was looking right up into the sun the whole time too and he had a landing zone of barely the size of each pick with wires, the side of the house and a new privacy fence to fit into. Wow is all I can say.

It reminds me of back in the day when I broke away from Bartlett to do side jobs and used to do them in my MG convertable and use the homeowner husband as my groundman lowering and such. They loved to play treeman for a day.


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> My lmi is wireless.it doesn't work, but it's wireless lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


be the first wireless lmi on a manitex i've ever seen


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Went to the saw shop today ro pick up a prussik and my chipper knives. proper accessories!


----------



## tree MDS

An MG convertible? Wow.. sounds like someone's a little light in the loafers. Just saying. Yikes.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> be the first wireless lmi on a manitex i've ever seen



It's not oem. It has an oem pat system that is also inop. I'll take a picture of it today Tom. It's made by crane smart.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> It's not oem. It has an oem pat system that is also inop. I'll take a picture of it today Tom. It's made by crane smart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


its prob a load cell. cranesmart been making them for 25 years. prob one of the best in the business.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> its prob a load cell. cranesmart been making them for 25 years. prob one of the best in the business.


That's exactly what it is.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

I am going Cranesmart at Tom's suggestion prob at the rate of about $5500. for LMI and you can add boom angle, boom distance and anti2B to total around $12,000. Likely will buy another crane prior to spending the latter.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> I am going Cranesmart at Tom's suggestion prob at the rate of about $5500. for LMI and you can add boom angle, boom distance and anti2B to total around $12,000. Likely will buy another crane prior to spending the latter.


Mine has it but it's missing the antennae. The guy I bought it from said he founding though. We'll see.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I am going Cranesmart at Tom's suggestion prob at the rate of about $5500. for LMI and you can add boom angle, boom distance and anti2B to total around $12,000. Likely will buy another crane prior to spending the latter.


the load cell arrangement is transferrable from crane to crane or any hoisting equipment for that matter and no calibration is required normally.


----------



## ducaticorse

New to me morbark 2400 195JD 18" 1800hrs


----------



## gorman

Lunchtime liquor mart! Whoo whooo!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Andy got hammered by the splitter yesterday so I am like I will just drive into town to that new urgent care that's had a huge sign up for a month. I was thinking how nice and convenient it would be to go there to get some stitches instead of the ER. So we get there and they tell us they aren't even open yet and that we should go to the ER and then start giving us directions, when one of them pointed in the direction of the ER was when the thing that snaps snapped. Its not like we wouldn't have been there by now if these guys hadn't put up their sign. Great thinking assholes! But I held it in.


The vibrations can turn nasty

Just that morning my daughter brought out the finger gauze and wanted me to wrap her heal. I got an Ace for that but then after seeing the same finger gauze on Andy later that day almost made me run for cover.


Head the omens

I was just going to bag the day since I had to cart my kid around town, today we were suppose to do a little scheduled job but it rained enough to make the yard spongy.

I am trying to work up enough courage to go out there and split all by myself.


----------



## gorman

Took my intl to get inspected yesterday and they unlocked the ecm on the engine so I went from 195 hp to around 240. Nice of them to do it on the house.


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> Took my intl to get inspected yesterday and they unlocked the ecm on the engine so I went from 195 hp to around 240. Nice of them to do it on the house.


That's fahkin awesome


----------



## gorman

It wasn't really on the house. My worker used to work for the garage and he just showed them how to use their own computer to unlock ECMs. Dealers usually want around 4k to do it.


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> It wasn't really on the house. My worker used to work for the garage and he just showed them how to use their own computer to unlock ECMs. Dealers usually want around 4k to do it.


Dealer can Suck my balls


----------



## capetrees

ducaticorse said:


> New to me morbark 2400 195JD 18" 1800hrs




Danvers? Spent the better part of my young years in that liquor store. Plan to visit next week too!!


----------



## ducaticorse

capetrees said:


> Danvers? Spent the better part of my young years in that liquor store. Plan to visit next week too!!


PM me, I'll give u my number. I live right down the street. We can grab lunch or something


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treevet said:


> Yesterday was a fun day. We (2 men) in the earlier picture on Poplar Ave. removed a large (not giant...$2k removal) thornless honey locust completely blind from each other, over the entire width, length, roof of the pictured house, with 2 broken leads hanging down and 2 huge leads over 2 houses about 15 feet apart roof to roof....with my op/gm having only about a week and a half total accrued time operating a crane....any crane. Wraptored up (too thick to crane up) and came down at lunch and wraptored back up with rope I set for it.
> 
> Testimony to the Rope Tec helmets with the communication systems. I mean, come on, pretty amazing in my opinion. I was looking right up into the sun the whole time too and he had a landing zone of barely the size of each pick with wires, the side of the house and a new privacy fence to fit into. Wow is all I can say.
> 
> It reminds me of back in the day when I broke away from Bartlett to do side jobs and used to do them in my MG convertable and use the homeowner husband as my groundman lowering and such. They loved to play treeman for a day.




Huh? MG convertible?


----------



## treevet

you all dichtaters are all jealous. mgb convertable...puscy magnet


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you all dichtaters are all jealous. mgb convertable...puscy magnet



Lol. Hands down one of the gayest cars of all time. Like what the Miata is today. ***** magnet my ass. Lol.. even gayer than Deevo's mini cooper!! 

Now, if you wanna talk ***** magnets.. the MDS has been drooling over the new challenger srt hellcat. 707hp of pure manliness. That's a car right there. Yep.


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> you all dichtaters are all jealous. mgb convertable...puscy magnet



You are correct. In the 1960s they were very popular.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Hands down one of the gayest cars of all time. Like what the Miata is today. ***** magnet my ass. Lol.. even gayer than Deevo's mini cooper!!
> 
> Now, if you wanna talk penis magnets.. the MDS has been drooling over the new challenger srt hellcat. 707hp of pure manliness. That's a car right there. Yep.



Dodge???? now I see why you run a tractor in the tree biz


----------



## treevet

Zale said:


> You are correct. In the 1960s they were very popular.



Had a green one blew 2 engines and a red one ran thru a country stop sign and flew bout a hundred feet over a ditch into a corn field. Both pulled so much puscy yo momma woulda even hopped in there.


----------



## Zale

Here we go with the momma jokes.


----------



## treevet

ok, I take it back


----------



## Zale

Thank you. My mother was a cadillac lady anyway. Least thats what she told me.


----------



## BC WetCoast

tree MDS said:


> An MG convertible? Wow.. sounds like someone's a little light in the loafers. Just saying. Yikes.



Why do I get this picture in my mind of MDS and Vet driving down the road in their red Miata with the top down.


----------



## no tree to big

Ha we did a job for a guy with a miata he was a yuppie flamer, just sayin


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Dodge???? now I see why you run a tractor in the tree biz



Hey!! No need to hate on tractors and hemi's just cuz you drove an MG around during the musclecar era!!

Did you have the scarf and one of them funny looking little English hats too?? lol


----------



## ducaticorse

Ordered a nice morbark winch for my new chipper yesterday. Should be here mid week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Ordered a nice morbark winch for my new chipper yesterday. Should be here mid week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



At 6:00 am on a Saturday? Damn, you're on it!! Lol. Chipper is a straight up beast, man, congrats!


----------



## ducaticorse

Cleaned up nice. Through a 16 inch maple log into it and the machine destroyed it. I need to update the autofeed like I did on my model 13 though. Parts are ordered


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> At 6:00 am on a Saturday? Damn, you're on it!! Lol. Chipper is a straight up beast, man, congrats!


I caught that last minute... Changed it to yesterday. Sitting on the crapper with coffee and phone in my hand getting ready for the day. Not totally awake yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> At 6:00 am on a Saturday? Damn, you're on it!! Lol. Chipper is a straight up beast, man, congrats!


Also if any of you guys need factory winches for real short money. I have a guy for you......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> I caught that last minute... Changed it to yesterday. Sitting on the crapper with coffee and phone in my hand getting ready for the day. Not totally awake yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oh, dude!!! TMI!!


----------



## treevet

BC WetCoast said:


> Why do I get this picture in my mind of MDS and Vet driving down the road in their red Miata with the top down.



Vet don't do no Miatas!! 
THAT is a woman's car.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Vet don't do no Miatas!! View attachment 358875
> THAT is a woman's car.



So is the MG. Don't fool yourself.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hey!! No need to hate on tractors and hemi's just cuz you drove an MG around during the musclecar era!!
> 
> Did you have the scarf and one of them funny looking little English hats too?? lol



Hey.....I'd wear a clown nose or tie a bow on my winkie if it got me some prime time pootang....and yeah....the scarf...and the sideways beret....worked a little magic with the whole effect I must admit.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> So is the MG. Don't fool yourself.



Get to work son and upgrade that farm implement.


----------



## treecutterjr

I'd like to meet this guy! !


----------



## dbl612

Be like talking to an alien!


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of farm implements. Had a nasty little 50' spruce in the back yard yesterday. Opened the gates to the picket fence, drove my tractor in, hooked the winch cable as high as I could reach and drove out, locked brake and tentioned. Went up and flopped the tree. Thought I would have to come back to machine and pull, as it had been leaning back a little, but it went right over. Had the ground guy cut it in three pieces (while i skewered it with the forks) and drove it out to the chipper. Just had to bend a few branches to clear over the pickets. 

Love to see the MG's... I mean mini's do that. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> Be like talking to an alien!



Wait... there are Irish aliens now!!?? lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Speaking of farm implements. Had a nasty little 50' spruce in the back yard yesterday. Opened the gates to the picket fence, drove my tractor in, hooked the winch cable as high as I could reach and drove out, locked brake and tentioned. Went up and flopped the tree. Thought I would have to come back to machine and pull, as it had been leaning back a little, but it went right over. Had the ground guy cut it in three pieces (while i skewered it with the forks) and drove it out to the chipper. Just had to bend a few branches to clear over the pickets.



I mean like...WOW!!! You sure you didn't make that up? I am calling the History Channel when I get off work. Bet they do a documentary on that job! Just....like....WOWWWW ! "Went right over"????...No Way!


----------



## treecutterjr

We had a little storm over the weekend. Nothing major just a few limbs down here and there.


----------



## ducaticorse

treecutterjr said:


> We had a little storm over the weekend. Nothing major just a few limbs down here and there.


Pull your damn pants up!


----------



## treecutterjr

Not my pants, but you're right he does need to. I been thinking I need to just get them the whole uniform. Pants and all then I control everything. The tighter the better!


----------



## ducaticorse

treecutterjr said:


> Not my pants, but you're right he does need to. I been thinking I need to just get them the whole uniform. Pants and all then I control everything. The tighter the better!


It's dangerous to where pants that way in a job, b nevermind how ridiculous it looks


----------



## treecutterjr

ducaticorse said:


> Also if any of you guys need factory winches for real short money. I have a guy for you......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I need a factory winch for real short money.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I mean like...WOW!!! You sure you didn't make that up? I am calling the History Channel when I get off work. Bet they do a documentary on that job! Just....like....WOWWWW ! "Went right over"????...No Way!



God, you really are an *******. Go put some more stickers on your dingo. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

treecutterjr said:


> Not my pants, but you're right he does need to. I been thinking I need to just get them the whole uniform. Pants and all then I control everything. The tighter the better!


If your ordering uniforms maybe spring for a few helmets and work boots . And some glasses



long sleeves helmets and chaps all day everyday no matter how hot LOL


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Pull your damn pants up!



What! Where!? Oh ****.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I tried on a com helmet, it was so ****ing heavy I couldn't believe it, all in the back, felt like I was drunk with head wobbles.

Went to pick up the loader, there was an ambulance and a cop in the yard.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Wait... there are Irish aliens now!!?? lol


they are amongst us!


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> It's dangerous to where pants that way in a job, b nevermind how ridiculous it looks


and ppe and tie off to the crane properly


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> and ppe and tie off to the crane properly


That too, but I was talking about the kid walking the log with his pants sagging around his knees. I'd fahkin launch an employee across the yard for pulling that nonsense


----------



## treecutterjr

treeclimber101 said:


> If your ordering uniforms maybe spring for a few helmets and work boots . And some glasses
> 
> 
> 
> long sleeves helmets and chaps all day everyday no matter how hot LOL


The long sleeves sound like a good idea! B/c poison ivy has been eating me up for the past week! I don't know about that other stuff[emoji4]


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> If your ordering uniforms maybe spring for a few helmets and work boots . And some glasses
> 
> 
> 
> long sleeves helmets and chaps all day everyday no matter how hot LOL


You are tuff long sleeves all day every day? I like having sleeves for dragging but sometimes u just gotta breath


----------



## Zale

treecutterjr said:


> The long sleeves sound like a good idea! B/c poison ivy has been eating me up for the past week! I don't know about that other stuff[emoji4]



The other stuff like hard hats and safety glasses really shouldn't be a question. Also, try setting a friction saver above the ball of the crane. Not trying to bust balls.


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> You are tuff long sleeves all day every day? I like having sleeves for dragging but sometimes u just gotta breath


All day guaranteed I would never tell a lie , there are times when I will soak through a undershirt and them have to work short sleeve but rarely


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> they are amongst us!


----------



## tree MDS

Its official. EAB found in my town (not a mile from my shop). Made the front page today. Thought I saw one recently. Kind of a shame.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Its official. EAB found in my town (not a mile from my shop). Made the front page today. Thought I saw one recently. Kind of a shame.


Yes it isn't a good thing , short term gains long term loss


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Its official. EAB found in my town (not a mile from my shop). Made the front page today. Thought I saw one recently. Kind of a shame.


You should look for a crane to buy, stat. 

I know it sucks, but you may as well cash in on it while it's there.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think it was yesterday I went to pick up the loader, my first trip was to remove the battery, test it, clean it, put it back in. Its weak and once the machine is started it won't shut off because of the weak battery. Fuel solenoid I was told.

Is this the makings of a runaway diesel?

While I was checking out the battery I noticed the hydro reservoir was leaking a little at a hose clamp and making a stain on the dump trailer's patina.

So I put a charger on the battery and went home for awhile. When I went back the dude who owns the supply yard where the loader is had fallen off a loft ladder and landed on cold concrete.

On the way back home I passed the blue tractor sitting in my friend's yard.


So lets see:

Andy, my help, is up in stitches
Chris, my friend at the supply yard, is in the trauma center
Maura, my friend with the blue tractor, is going through cancer treatment all the sudden.

Don't come around me.



Its Sunday, I might take the chipper out for a little bit, I might not.


----------



## treeclimber101

I was at a sight in June that had 300 35' ash that are all dying back , and that is nothing I would say that 80% of the total number of ash around here are struggling


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> You should look for a crane to buy, stat.
> 
> I know it sucks, but you may as well cash in on it while it's there.



We'll see about all that. Not investing anything more in this business till it starts giving back some more. Our ash trees have been on the slow croak forever now anyway. Nobody seems too concerned as it is.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Yes it isn't a good thing , short term gains long term loss



Try to be more positive!

Looking from another perspective:

The universe is to big to be upset over a little bug. One day a meteor from out there is going to slam into the earth and wipe everything out.

I hope I have helped.


----------



## no tree to big

**** in a few years when all the ash are completely removed idk what the market will be like here right now my crew is probably 75% ash removals whole company is 50% ash removals when those are gone and ded wipes most of the elms I think we gonna be screwed


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> We'll see about all that. Not investing anything more in this business till it starts giving back some more. Our ash trees have been on the slow croak forever now anyway. Nobody seems too concerned as it is.


 
If they just found eab evidence...they have already been there 5 years or more. Within the next ten years huge money will be made by someone. You have to be ready with equipment or it won't be you.


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> I was at a sight in June that had 300 35' ash that are all dying back , and that is nothing I would say that 80% of the total number of ash around here are struggling



I remember that same opinion around here and then it turned out it was eab all along.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> If they just found eab evidence...they have already been there 5 years or more. Within the next ten years huge money will be made by someone. You have to be ready with equipment or it won't be you.



I remember some in here thinking they would make money in the Worcester area when the bugs invaded. Turns out the major work was taken by huge outfits with little left over for the little guys with or without equipment. Happened around here with a major storm that came through and knocked down major wood. Big firms were hired to come in with huge equipment to cleanup quickly.


----------



## tree MDS

Think that was ALB, but I remember reading about that here. They quaranteed like 80 miles, or something?


----------



## ducaticorse

capetrees said:


> I remember some in here thinking they would make money in the Worcester area when the bugs invaded. Turns out the major work was taken by huge outfits with little left over for the little guys with or without equipment. Happened around here with a major storm that came through and knocked down major wood. Big firms were hired to come in with huge equipment to cleanup quickly.


Mayer tree out of Essex was the company out in western MA. He had 4 60T groves working pretty much 24/7 the entire time the contract lasted. He made millions and millions of dollars. It really put him on the map as far as major privately owned tree cos co. 

He had he contracts but subbed out a **** ton of work from it. There is money to be made by a well equipped small outfit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Put new brake asembles and drums on my flat bed trailer. Everything was a super huge pain in the ass. Some of the backing plate bolts wouldn't come apart, 2 grease guns not working, then I had a wheel seal spring pop out when I went to put the drum on. Fml


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Think that was ALB, but I remember reading about that here. They quaranteed like 80 miles, or something?


that WAS ALB and same here...ash is the dollah tree. the ALB will be contracted out by outside entities.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Went to get the loader again this morning, saw the brand new drive belt had been chaffing and had thrown some fibers. Guy said he was taking it back to the shop.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Went to get the loader again this morning, saw the brand new drive belt had been chaffing and had thrown some fibers. Guy said he was taking it back to the shop.


Sounds like a good machine to pass on.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Put new brake asembles and drums on my flat bed trailer. Everything was a super huge pain in the ass. Some of the backing plate bolts wouldn't come apart, 2 grease guns not working, then I had a wheel seal spring pop out when I went to put the drum on. Fml



That's why I never got a big trailer. I have done a few brake jobs on them and do have to say that for such a simple set up it really is a pain to get dialed in and there was always some completely rusted item that either had to be cut, drilled tapped or beaten with a hammer.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sounds like a good machine to pass on.



It hasn't quite hit me full on yet but yeah I think so.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I had gone to get the loader so I could run it through a day before I laid the yen down. But now is has to go back to the shop because they put the belt on so its their baby.

I sure am getting a good bit of bigger sticks lined up plus all the poles I have standing.


----------



## ducaticorse

**** this phone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I had gone to get the loader so I could run it through a day before I laid the yen down. But now is has to go back to the shop because they put the belt on so its their baby.
> 
> I sure am getting a good bit of bigger sticks lined up plus all the poles I have standing.


You want me to bring the dingo down for a day?


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> that WAS ALB and same here...ash is the dollah tree. the ALB will be contracted out by outside entities.


Is that because a company needs special certs to deal with alb as opposed to eab?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> You want me to bring the dingo down for a day?



****, I've already stole it back and am back on the turnpike!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yo Jared! Come back, I was only joking.

I am thinking of going to swimming today. You know, real swimming. Find a rope swing or cliff.

I dropped my kid off at the Y, maybe I will just go there and work on my tan but I have had a vision of being baptized in a dark vat of cold water under a sweltering desert sun and being reborn anew. I think I need to follow it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Go jump off that rock face with dakota.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Is that because a company needs special certs to deal with alb as opposed to eab?


not sure but likely as there are no clear cuts with eab like there are mandatory clear cuts with alb all associated with the Feds. They tried it with eab and it didn't work but it is working with alb and with such a large project they go with large contractors instead of messing around with guys like you and me multiple times.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well this puppy is still for sale. Down to 6k from 7500, its been on CL forever but I like it.

Turns out the belt was being rubbed by the guard. If me or you put the belt on and had that happen we would just adjust the guard and run the machine. Supposedly it will be fixed by tomorrow so that means test day hopefully is Weds where I am going to turn it on in the morning and shut it off at night.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Go jump off that rock face with dakota.



Sounds about right... and that boy needs a bath anyway!

I had to leave him and all the rest up there with that crazy old hippy lady.

Took the family out to breakfast on Sunday, ran into one of them, he gave me a hug! I was like, " now now, settle down, its to early to be that stoned."


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

A jump from that height should just about pressure wash the nasty off him.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treecutterjr said:


> Not my pants, but you're right he does need to. I been thinking I need to just get them the whole uniform. Pants and all then I control everything. The tighter the better!


Yeah...im not sure if Air Jordan's are the best work boots either.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> A jump from that height should just about pressure wash the nasty off him.




I didn't know he was going up there!


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Go jump off that rock face with dakota.


Ha, who's Kota working with in pen?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ricks tree service


----------



## Toddppm

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well this puppy is still for sale. Down to 6k from 7500, its been on CL forever but I like it.
> 
> Turns out the belt was being rubbed by the guard. If me or you put the belt on and had that happen we would just adjust the guard and run the machine. Supposedly it will be fixed by tomorrow so that means test day hopefully is Weds where I am going to turn it on in the morning and shut it off at night.




Looks about he same size as my dads. Was thinking about buying it from him when he sells his place but it has no lift capacity at all!


----------



## treevet

maybe meant to be in a real big sand box?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> A jump from that height should just about pressure wash the nasty off him.



I take it this is another one that won't be coming back??


----------



## ducaticorse

Another day long job done in 2.5 hours. Yaaawwwwwnnnnn...


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Why, how long would that little thing have taken you without the crane!!??


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Why, how long would that little thing have taken you without the crane!!??


Longer than two and a half hours set up and brake down included. And I'll be mother fahked if I was loading all that trunk wood into the back of a dump by hand. Not to mention that entire tree was over two garages and a fence. All set with rigging that out...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Another day long job done in 2.5 hours. Yaaawwwwwnnnnn...


what are those black containers by the garage? com posters?


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Longer than two and a half hours set up and brake down included. And I'll be mother fahked if I was loading all that trunk wood into the back of a dump by hand. Not to mention that entire tree was over two garages and a fence. All set with rigging that out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How's the new chipper working out Ryan ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> How's the new chipper working out Ryan ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a beast on logs, not so much on brush. Im adding a winch this week that will rectify that situation. Single feed wheel has trouble pulling in big tops on its own. I'm also going to take half a foot off each of the feed wheel Springs.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> It's a beast on logs, not so much on brush. Im adding a winch this week that will rectify that situation. Single feed wheel has trouble pulling in big tops on its own. I'm also going to take half a foot off each of the feed wheel Springs.


Where's ur hydro down bro? That thing won't pull **** in with those ******* springs will it


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> It's a beast on logs, not so much on brush. Im adding a winch this week that will rectify that situation. Single feed wheel has trouble pulling in big tops on its own. I'm also going to take half a foot off each of the feed wheel Springs.



Looks good. Have extra feed wheel springs made because they will break if any shorter,,ours did.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

**** just realized yours only has one wheel? Ours has upper and lower, hmmmm interesting figured the same model # would have the same major features??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My new model m18rx has only one feed wheel. The regular m18r has 2 feed wheels.


----------



## treeclimber101

You need to ditch that bucket .... And work the tree off the crane , that thing is just holding ya back dookie


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> You need to ditch that bucket .... And work the tree off the crane , that thing is just holding ya back dookie


Sometimes its worth it sometimes not


----------



## treeclimber101

Save fuel .... And wear and tear


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> **** just realized yours only has one wheel? Ours has upper and lower, hmmmm interesting figured the same model # would have the same major features??


Nope, knew it off the rip. The winch and tightening the springs will sort it out.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> My new model m18rx has only one feed wheel. The regular m18r has 2 feed wheels.


So which one is better ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> You need to ditch that bucket .... And work the tree off the crane , that thing is just holding ya back dookie


At times you're right, some times it's easier with the bucket. Situation dictates.


----------



## chief116

I've seen them work, they go quick with bucket. The next pick is already choked by the time the ball gets back to the tree. The only advantage I can think for Ducatis crew would be getting the crane closer to the tree, but it looks like he is getting good at tight work zones.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Nope, knew it off the rip. The winch and tightening the springs will sort it out.


Nothing helps those fukin springs... No hydro down?


----------



## ducaticorse

I'm not complaining about the chipper by any means. I paid a ridiculous price for it. Even with the winch I'm. Only into it for 14k. And it has a 195JD and 1800 hours.


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Nothing helps those fukin springs... No hydro down?


It has hydro down. Didn't seem to help too much today. The feed wheel sits too high above the feed tray for the smaller stuff. I'll take some pictures tomorrow


----------



## ducaticorse

Here's a pic now since I'm at the yard


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> It has hydro down. Didn't seem to help too much today. The feed wheel sits too high above the feed tray for the smaller stuff. I'll take some pictures tomorrow


Interesting, if I was allowed to swap cylinders out so I had up and down id love oura, I thought the 2400 was the worst in our line up but I did find a new one for the bottom of the list I couldn't get that thing dialed in it has a flow controller that's half seized so its ruff to move to much wheel speed = no up n down u get up n down but the wheels crawl so frustrating


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Idk. They both have pros and cons. The regular 18 has 2 feed wheels almost 32" long. It has a long throat with a almost 20"×24" drum opening. this chipper weighs almost 12k lbs and with the throat configuration it can give you false hope that it is gonna take the piece.

The 18rx feed roller opening is the same size as the drum opening and it has a very short throat. It is sometimes harder to get a piece to start into the feed roller with the single roller. Mostly on short chunks of wood. With only one feed roller you don't have to worry about it freezing up in the winter. I was very hesitat about getting a machine with only.one feed roller but I am very impressed with how well it takes brush and whole trees.
I watched my new machine break 5"-6" silver maple crotches and take the whole piece in with a little help from the down pressure lever.


----------



## no tree to big

How much gap is that? Can u post a pic of your hydro setup?


----------



## treeclimber101

There is a adjustment on the cylinders for the crush , when mine is out it leaves an opening too . I pull the pins and spin them down which brings down the feed wheel


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> How much gap is that? Can u post a pic of your hydro setup?


I'm Enroute to an emer call. Will do when I get back


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I'm Enroute to an emer call. Will do when I get back


Call me tomorrow I can walk you through adjusting it , it's the same as mine


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> There is a adjustment on the cylinders for the crush , when mine is out it leaves an opening too . I pull the pins and spin them down which brings down the feed wheel


You got Verm BC 1800 I think. Yours are top and bottom and my bc2000 has side to side rollers. Easy to adjust and clear stuck ins.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treevet said:


> You got Verm BC 1800 I think. Yours are top and bottom and my bc2000 has side to side rollers. Easy to adjust and clear stuck ins.


He has a model 13 morbark


----------



## no tree to big

U ever have a job where ur like **** I got all the room in the world, until u stick a truck in there then ur like **** this ain't gonna fit? Having one of those.days today its sucky so Im picking over the front of my truck with no front rigger its awesome I've perfected the setup though set your rears up high as Fuk just touch the fronts and that way u don't teeter


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> U ever have a job where ur like **** I got all the room in the world, until u stick a truck in there then ur like **** this ain't gonna fit? Having one of those.days today its sucky so Im picking over the front of my truck with no front rigger its awesome I've perfected the setup though set your rears up high as Fuk just touch the fronts and that way u don't teeter


Sounds sketchy


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

We sure needed some rain but I would prefer if it wasn't 2"+ in a couple days. Got a lot of back yard removals to do and I refuse to plywood a highway in.


----------



## ducaticorse

I like storm work. Go in **** everything to take a trunk off a roof. Just kidding, but seriously, when the yard already looks like Hiroshima, what's the point of boards.


----------



## Groundman One

Today: Very little. Managed to get in a super quick job at the neighbour`s house before the rain set in. Removed and chipped a few sections of a maple beside his house. I told him the tree was fine, but if he`s nervous and insists on paying to have some weight taken off so he feels better, so be it.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> We sure needed some rain but I would prefer if it wasn't 2"+ in a couple days. Got a lot of back yard removals to do and I refuse to plywood a highway in.



Then quit your crying and wait for it to dry out. I hardly ever put a truck on a lawn without plywood.. wet or dry. Seems kinda hackish to me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well around people don't want to pay for you to lay plywood. Just the demographics not hackory. ****.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well around people don't want to pay for you to lay plywood. Just the demographics not hackory. ****.



Lol. Hey, the MDS does it right, or doesn't bother.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I agree it makes for a nicer job but I don't want to sling plywood for free. This area is alot of cheap people. I got one job coming up the guy and his family were in France for 2 months this spring. They want all the sticks picked up in there woods down to 1/2" diameter. He is paying big money cause he doesn't want nothing damaged. When I give a quote I always ask. I can rope everything down and cause low to zero law damage but it gonna cost more or I can just drop the pieces leave some divits and possibly some rutts and it will cost less. Kinda like when someone wants me to cut the wood into firewood length. I tell them I am charging them $300 a hour. Normally changes there tune about that. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like you have some good selling points there. lol


----------



## tree MDS

I like the part about blaming it on demographics though. Nice touch.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I lost a lot of jobs by people wanting this that and another thing done to only drive by later and see they only had part of it done. So I try to be upfront with them about what's gonna cost them more money. Some don't care about the extra money and some it makes the difference between being able to have it done or not.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

On a good note, at this point just over half way through the year, I have grossed as much money as I did all of last year.


----------



## tree MDS

Rutting your way right to the top, eh? Sounds about right.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well we all can't be as good as you now can we! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Well, duh!! lol


----------



## gorman

Replaced the door window on my asv today with plexi. Wow, don't ever break yours if you own a terex/asv. Big pita. The dealer wanted 1000 for the window, I paid 92 for plexi. Not too shabby.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Hey, the MDS does it right, or doesn't bother.



...or HE doesn't bother!


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sounds sketchy


It was I made it out alive though 

Now I sit and wait cause I popped a power steering line, ugh!


----------



## chief116

Melted a solenoid today, was down for about 2 hours. Couldn't swing, had a pick stuck up in the air for that time. That's the beauty of having a spare crane.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treevet

got a call yestdy afternoon. Giant 5' dia tree uprooted and fell across four yards and snapped a huge elect. pole and transformer explosion and the works. By time I get there in am they worked all night and got new pole and the works back up and threw the road logs on the lawns with bobcat. It is in a good position to close the road so I set that up with the Streets boss. Get there and there are these white napkins up both gutters maybe 50' of em. Huge dead lawn spots. All from inside the transformer. I ask the lineman is it safe for me to touch this wood. He says it is but if you don't see me anymore my hands probably got ate off by the stuff.

Had the job knocked by 2pm after a 9 am crane set up and street blocked. Did another little job. Not a killer big storm day but will take $24 hun every day. Just me and my gm business as usual.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> got a call yestdy afternoon. Giant 5' dia tree uprooted and fell across four yards and snapped a huge elect. pole and transformer explosion and the works. By time I get there in am they worked all night and got new pole and the works back up and threw the road logs on the lawns with bobcat. It is in a good position to close the road so I set that up with the Streets boss. Get there and there are these white napkins up both gutters maybe 50' of em. Huge dead lawn spots. All from inside the transformer. I ask the lineman is it safe for me to touch this wood. He says it is but if you don't see me anymore my hands probably got ate off by the stuff.
> 
> Had the job knocked by 2pm after a 9 am crane set up and street blocked. Did another little job. Not a killer big storm day but will take $24 hun every day. Just me and my gm business as usual. View attachment 359418


pcb oil. don't bathe in it repeatedly and you will be fine. your old, the effects may affect your ability to reproduce in twenty years. so what. wash up good with hand soap. throw on disposable gloves like mechanics use so they don't get grimy anymore at their chosen profession and you will be good to go. the guys with the hazmat suits and scba masks won't be needed. you ail be here bursting everyones bubble for a while. LOL.


----------



## treeclimber101

Storms , heavy dangerous storms . A lot of tree issues


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> ...or HE doesn't bother!



Damn it!! I think you're right! The MDS is still new at this whole first person thing! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Or is it third person?


----------



## OLD OAK

I just Love storm damage. They called this straight line winds. Have to go back and climb 2 trees to get the hangers out.


----------



## OLD OAK

I also love customers that pay in cash.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Weird weather these last two days. Almost in the 80's and no sun. Doesn't feel as hot as they say. 
Had 2 more ms200T's give their last breathe. At least we got 4 years out of those 2. So now I have 5 of them that I replaced with the 540xp. Some of them are minor problems, like a carb or something. I told my guy that if any cost more than $200 to repair, it will be a parts saw. So I replaced it with the 540.
Now six of nine guys are climbing with them and love them. 
Got a lot of school district work to get done on top of everything else, there are not enough days in the week.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. "Saw is great, boss". (please leave soon)


----------



## dbl612

OLD OAK said:


> I also love customers that pay in cash.


benjamin is by far my favorite president.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Or is it third person?



t'ird person if you are from Jersey. Just sayin.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> pcb oil. don't bathe in it repeatedly and you will be fine. your old, the effects may affect your ability to reproduce in twenty years. so what. wash up good with hand soap. throw on disposable gloves like mechanics use so they don't get grimy anymore at their chosen profession and you will be good to go. the guys with the hazmat suits and scba masks won't be needed. you ail be here bursting everyones bubble for a while. LOL.



the replacement unit actually has a sticker on it that says "no pcb oil". Thanks for the post exposure advice Tom and a spring chicken you are not either.....errr....woooof!


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> the replacement unit actually has a sticker on it that says "no pcb oil". Thanks for the post exposure advice Tom and a spring chicken you are not either.....errr....woooof!


----------



## dbl612

just proves were durable and lucky!


----------



## gorman

Put a bid on a 6' beech and stump removal a week ago and felt kinda "ehhhh, maybe should of bid higher." Guy emailed me and wants me to match the lowest bid. Of course I won't. 

Sometimes it does feels good to not get a job. 
But you guys would get a real hoot seeing a vid of my pathetic grinder going at that biggie.


----------



## treevet

Interesting couple of calls today from 2 different Police Departments. They have identified my Toyota and trailer with 2 Dingos...thief through the DNA on a Pepsi can he left after jumping out on a busy intersection and eluding capture. I got his name and checked his record out on local site for rap sheets. Long including theft, menacing, vehical theft, paraphanalia, heroin possession, assault and btty and assorted other goodies. He is about to have a very bad evening soon according to the Lieutenant and the Detective later said he will be in by tomorrow. Nothing gained here as my schit was recovered, but can't wait and hope to see him in the Grand Jury case from my spot on the stand and looking at Mr. Robert Lee Watts' dumb ass in cuffs wiggling like a worm that he is.


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> Put a bid on a 6' beech and stump removal a week ago and felt kinda "ehhhh, maybe should of bid higher." Guy emailed me and wants me to match the lowest bid. Of course I won't.
> 
> Sometimes it does feels good to not get a job.
> But you guys would get a real hoot seeing a vid of my pathetic grinder going at that biggie.


 Had that happen about 2 weeks ago. 1 pine in the front yard , Told the Customer 700.00 and no stump grinding. He is like the other guy said 500.00 and he would grind the stump and top over it with dirt, Can you match it ? I said thank you for your time and turned around and walked away. On the way out of the neighborhood i was flaged down by a guy who wanted a price on trimming his tree out of the power lines. Iam like dam let me get the hell out of here.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Interesting couple of calls today from 2 different Police Departments. They have identified my Toyota and trailer with 2 Dingos...thief through the DNA on a Pepsi can he left after jumping out on a busy intersection and eluding capture. I got his name and checked his record out on local site for rap sheets. Long including theft, menacing, vehical theft, paraphanalia, heroin possession, assault and btty and assorted other goodies. He is about to have a very bad evening soon according to the Lieutenant and the Detective later said he will be in by tomorrow. Nothing gained here as my schit was recovered, but can't wait and hope to see him in the Grand Jury case from my spot on the stand and looking at Mr. Robert Lee Watts' dumb ass in cuffs wiggling like a worm that he is.



Your stuff will turn up eventually. If he is a heroin user he most probably sold it locally and didn't want to network out of state


----------



## hseII

Sits for 5 years; put 2 hot batteries on the back of the truck to jump it off, and a half snort of spray, and this ol' girl is moved...


----------



## mckeetree

OLD OAK said:


> Had that happen about 2 weeks ago. 1 pine in the front yard , Told the Customer 700.00 and no stump grinding. He is like the other guy said 500.00 and he would grind the stump and top over it with dirt, Can you match it ? I said thank you for your time and turned around and walked away. On the way out of the neighborhood i was flaged down by a guy who wanted a price on trimming his tree out of the power lines. Iam like dam let me get the hell out of here.


 
When they start the matching **** I just walk away and leave.


----------



## treevet

anybody notice when that tool from "Treehouse" comes around, AS starts working all fkd up?


----------



## OLD OAK

mckeetree said:


> When they start the matching **** I just walk away and leave.


Most times they start off by saying i REALLY want YOU to do it, can you match the other guys bid ? Old Guy called me the other week i had bid 650.00 for a dead silver maple in his back yard and asked if i could do it for 300.00. I asked who gave him a bid that low and he said no one i was thinking you might do it for less. I was like NO.


----------



## ducaticorse

Put a deposit on this lil pup today. Short wheel base, 15 foot bunks. Heading up Saturday to pick it up


----------



## no tree to big

Its so cute its like our new crane to small! Lol


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Its so cute its like our new crane to small! Lol








It's perfect for my op. I don't need or want a full size truck.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> It's perfect for my op. I don't need or want a full size truck.


Anything that keeps the work easy works . Machines big and small are the answer


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> It's perfect for my op. I don't need or want a full size truck.


What's the gvw on that thing? Idk maybe its bigger in person it just looks like u could fill that thing up with a few trunk logs


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> What's the gvw on that thing?


Chassis is rated for 33k.

My crane with two rears is 54k. Same tractor. This thing should run down the highway like a raped ape even with the bunks full.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

Not the greatest pic because you can't see the last axel lol. But the crane with that load on it will run down 70mph straight out on the highway. W






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do u know what ur crane weighs empty ours is tagged for 54 and is 41 as it sits


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Do u know what ur crane weighs empty ours is tagged for 54 and is 41 as it sits


I do not. I should though. Because I could empty the deck and out on stakes then load it with logs too. 

The little tractor I showed is not for anything but clearing jobs. I rarely ever have full loads on a full size truck. Lots of my jobs are a difference between a few large logs to clear. This truck will knock out 90% of everything we do in one whack, a hundred in more than one trip. Plus I'm starting firewood this year. For the money it was a no brainer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I do not. I should though. Because I could empty the deck and out on stakes then load it with logs too.
> 
> The little tractor I showed is not for anything but clearing jobs. I rarely ever have full loads on a full size truck. Lots of my jobs are a difference between a few large logs to clear. This truck will knock out 90% of everything we do in one whack, a hundred in more than one trip. Plus I'm starting firewood this year. For the money it was a no brainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You get the infeed wheel right ?


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> You get the infeed wheel right ?


Never stopped raining long enough today!


----------



## treevet

ducaticorse said:


> I do not. I should though. Because I could empty the deck and out on stakes then load it with logs too.
> 
> The little tractor I showed is not for anything but clearing jobs. I rarely ever have full loads on a full size truck. Lots of my jobs are a difference between a few large logs to clear. This truck will knock out 90% of everything we do in one whack, a hundred in more than one trip. Plus I'm starting firewood this year. For the money it was a no brainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It looks like a really nice rig. But in retrospect don't you think you might wish you had a dump on the rear instead of individually unloading the sticks? That is what I am looking for. How much did you pay for it? Congrats.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> It looks like a really nice rig. But in retrospect don't you think you might wish you had a dump on the rear instead of individually unloading the sticks? That is what I am looking for. How much did you pay for it? Congrats.


Thanks Vet, I paid $8500 for it. Even if I didn't need it at all it would have been stupid to pass on it. I could just take it back to Boston and literally double my money on it with a simple CL listing. And yes, a dump would be nice, and we can always ad one.

Btw, the loader and bunks are new to the truck. It was never a tree truck so it's in really nice shape.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> It looks like a really nice rig. But in retrospect don't you think you might wish you had a dump on the rear instead of individually unloading the sticks? That is what I am looking for. How much did you pay for it? Congrats.


We run a rear mount grapple so it can't dump I can have a full load unloaded in 10 minutes so its not the end of the world


----------



## treeclimber101

Plus I love doing firewood out of a grapple stacked firewood pile . It's smooth and you can store it so nicely , last year my buddy stopped by and stacked all my sticks and what filled the yard dumped was a single 40x15 stack then I just picked at it with the bobcat and the wood was much drier and less moldy , even if I had a dump grapple I would still grapple stack it


----------



## treevet

just closed the deal in my dining room on the first part of what I want. Bought this (exactly like one in pict) 99 F series with a 22 foot flat dump that stands just about straight up to dump, thick double pistons next to each other 3 extensions.. 6 speed single rear. For some reason it has a sleeper behind the cab. It has some cones in it and a Aplundh like seat but the whole inside is upholstered. Has a sky light too. Plan is to yank the sleeper and install a knuckle boom. Prob put the sleeper as a shelter next to the firewood pile. Has cold a/c. 

Has a strong running 5.9L Cummins w/turbo and around 55k mi. Not sure I believe the mi.s but sounds snotty and no leaks and no rattles. 22' dump, damn near boom a leader onto it.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> just closed the deal in my dining room on the first part of what I want. Bought this (exactly like one in pict) 99 F series with a 22 foot flat dump that stands just about straight up to dump, thick double pistons next to each other 3 extensions.. 6 speed single rear. For some reason it has a sleeper behind the cab. It has some cones in it and a Aplundh like seat but the whole inside is upholstered. Has a sky light too. Plan is to yank the sleeper and install a knuckle boom. Prob put the sleeper as a shelter next to the firewood pile. Has cold a/c.
> 
> Has a strong running 5.9L Cummins w/turbo and around 55k mi. Not sure I believe the mi.s but sounds snotty and no leaks and no rattles. 22' dump, damn near boom a leader onto it.
> 
> View attachment 359673


Is it a sleeper or just a man cab. Asplundh fahkin loves putting man cabs on all their chit. I was think of doing like you and taking it off, bit to do a mini platform like someone here did Yeats back. After the grapple truck I'm done for a while. Next year I'm looking for a rearmount el.


----------



## treevet

seems to fancy to be a man cab as it is enclosed in upholstry and there is a open cab rear window sleeve into sleeper. I am pretty sure the dump was added on recently but it is super nice dump unit. Doubtful it was a tree truck initially but after the story is a tree guy had it and died from heroin od. Partner got it and od'd too. 2 guys have died that owned it....spooooky...not....good price.

That's prob all I will do this year after the knuckle if I can find one. Got to get paint on my house and got to go to bare wood...big $.


----------



## treeclimber101

Throw another 4 ft of frame on it and hang the knuckle off the back , then you can take a snackie break with GM in cold "man" cab


----------



## mckeetree

ducaticorse said:


> Asplundh fahkin loves putting man cabs on all their chit.



Down here we call them an Asplundh Mexican box.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful Saturday, tropical weather this week. Gonna be hot and humid all week. We have some big euc removals all this week and next.
Jeff  I know, I shouldn't be here,,,,,,


----------



## KenJax Tree

Drink beer and eat smoked fish


----------



## no tree to big

Just called my local stihl dealer to see if they had a carb kit in stock for a 192 first guy had no idea what an ms 192 was second guy didn't no what a carb kit was he's all is it a blah blah blah Im like no its for the carb. The what? Omg nvm I'll call someone else bye


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Just called my local stihl dealer to see if they had a carb kit in stock for a 192 first guy had no idea what an ms 192 was second guy didn't no what a carb kit was he's all is it a blah blah blah Im like no its for the carb. The what? Omg nvm I'll call someone else bye



Sometimes I try and figure out if you're like 30, or 60+ years old. Seriously! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Jeff is like 54 going on five thousand. Vet seems to be holding tight @ 65. Just my observations.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Sometimes I try and figure out if you're like 30, or 60+ years old. Seriously! Lol


Haha its a mystery


----------



## treevet

Went to do laundry and feel something crunchy in a pocket. Reach in and find 4 twenties. That schit don't happen in the winter. First the 80 bucks ain't there and second if it was you sure as schit would know bout it.


----------



## treevet

KenJax Tree said:


> Drink beer and eat smoked fish



Sorry Chris, but the beer, tho I don't drink anymore, looks great. But the only thing I want smelling like fish is.....well nevermind.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Sorry Chris, but the beer, tho I don't drink anymore, looks great. But the only thing I want smelling like fish is.....well nevermind.



No,, what!? You talking the sleeveage?


----------



## treevet

no...not talkin bout yo momma


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I would think Vet would be able to make good use of a shagged out mancab.

Demo day with the MT-55 revealed that nothing was ever done with the machine except a whole lot of ********. The oil leaks from the exact same spot. I am thinking that the guy just cleaned it and has either been letting somebody use it of trying to sell it to somebody else during the time he said it was in the shop. I told him I want to see the shop ticket and what they supposedly did. I just can't belive its the same leak! But it is. Either this kid is dumb as a stump, the shop REALLY sucks, or the kid is trying to ******** me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Bobcat mounts the hydro motors and pumps higher and more toward the center of the unit unlike Toro where everything is as far back and low as it can be.


----------



## treevet

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Bobcat mounts the hydro motors and pumps higher and more toward the center of the unit unlike Toro where everything is as far back and low as it can be.



garbahje compared to a Cadilac.

And...its not shag lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> no...not talkin bout yo momma



My momma would snap your neck like the old soup chicken you are, and toss you in the bushes, you tried anything. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

how you know haven't already tried sumpin? The vet gets around and don't you forget it. Wasn't really ALL that ...so I moved on....(son?....lol).


----------



## treevet

truth be known...you were a whining, snot nosed, puny little cry baby when you were little  too. But I mean that in the fondest way possible.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Gotta get my ass moving. Busy day, estimates, dump truck, collect check, go to bank, drop tractor off at next job, etc. Gonna be a busy week of nothing but takedowns finally. Nice. 

Picked up a brand new 372 (on its first chain) and a 120' of hyvee (whatever, the safety blue with orange streak) still in bag for $400 Friday. Was pretty happy with that deal too. Sometimes its the little things.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> truth be known...you were a whining, snot nosed, puny little cry baby when you were little  too. But I mean that in the fondest way possible.



Lol. Mom said you were hung like a cashew. Just saying.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Went to do laundry and feel something crunchy in a pocket. Reach in and find 4 twenties. That schit don't happen in the winter. First the 80 bucks ain't there and second if it was you sure as schit would know bout it.


your a money machine dave!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Took the kids to see the new Planes Fire&Rescue movie


----------



## capetrees

Just got back, 2 days of wilderness camping. No cell phones, on electricity, canoe to island, stay two days, canoe out. Perfect weather, perfect company. Couldn't have been better time to get away.


----------



## ducaticorse

capetrees said:


> Just got back, 2 days of wilderness camping. No cell phones, on electricity, canoe to island, stay two days, canoe out. Perfect weather, perfect company. Couldn't have been better time to get away.


I need that


----------



## Toddppm

Wilderness? Sitting in the car waiting for the wife this afternoon at Wallymart (ugh), look over and see this group of hipsters checking each other all over- I mean 1 checking this ones hair , 2 others on their knees checking every bit of exposed skin of another....all of them wearing shorts and hiking shoes. All I can guess is they decided to go on a nice little wilderness hike down the street when one hipster finds a tick crawling on themselves on the drive back to the townhouse.........hilarious, went on for about 15 minutes.


----------



## pdqdl

KenJax Tree said:


> Took the kids to see the new Planes Fire&Rescue movie



What, no review?


----------



## TC262

Had to upright this guy today. Friend of mine was dumping fill at my place. Half the load stuck and over she went.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just more desperate and futile simpering from me about life, loaders and longing.

The signs have been there and I have always known, its in plain black and white, it says:

Diagnose oil leak - found timing cover leaking

Remove motor to replace timing cover gasket and a ton of other crap...


... and yet the ****ing thing leaks in the exact same spot!

And you would really have to sell me the opinion that the timing cover was ever off the motor.

Has this every happened to anybody else? I have to say its not the first for me though this time its not even really my business, its not my loader yet. But I can't help wonder if the repair shop IS in fact running a scam. Some scam huh? I mean, maybe they got some kid back there washing off motors and saying he fixed it?

I want to pull off the alternator so I can see just exactly where the oil is coming from but at the same time I don't. Its coming from right behind a mounting bracket, maybe the timing cover is actually cracked.

So what am I to do today? I kinda wanna just drop into that clean cold dark water I was talking about. Not jump from a cliff but let myself be slowly consumed. Slip out by slipping in. Everything to be washed away and I would have a snorkel for when people come around.

But I still have all this work to do! There is no way I am going to start spending money on a rental though. Hell, I can't even bring myself to face people right now so its not like I want to go to the wonderful ****ed up rental yard where people are more miserable than me.

I guess we will go hit some hedge rows and try not to think about it. I kinda just want to run this loader for a little bit then have it taken back. I don't know if the owner would appreciate that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

TC262 said:


> Had to upright this guy today. Friend of mine was dumping fill at my place. Half the load stuck and over she went.
> View attachment 360107
> 
> View attachment 360108



Damn!

Which half?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Making a offer on a property this afternoon.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Making a offer on a property this afternoon.


Good luck brotha!


----------



## TC262

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Damn!
> 
> Which half?



The side that's laying on the ground?


----------



## treeclimber101

Why upright it ? Just let the weeds grow up around it , that truck looks like it had a tough paper route anywho


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Why upright it ? Just let the weeds grow up around it , that truck looks like it had a tough paper route anywho


I was thinking the same thing....that truck has seen its better days.


----------



## TC262

Cuz that's just what I want to look at while sitting on my back deck! Actually it's a pretty clean old grain truck off his farm. Just needs a new door and she's good as new.


----------



## TC262

Looks a bit better when it's sitting right side up. Its not something that he uses very often but nice to have around when he needs it.


----------



## tree MDS

Cut tree, put tree on truck, collect check. Though I will admit, this one put up a little more of a fight than they typically do..


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Cut tree, put tree on truck, collect check. Though I will admit, this one put up a little more of a fight than they typically do..
> View attachment 360154



What'd u use to load that with?


----------



## Toddppm

gorman said:


> What'd u use to load that with?



Big Green Steiner?


----------



## OLD OAK

TC262 said:


> Looks a bit better when it's sitting right side up. Its not something that he uses very often but nice to have around when he needs it.
> View attachment 360149


 Looks good to me. My trucks are old but they are paid for and work. All it has to do is get the job done


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Cut tree, put tree on truck, collect check. Though I will admit, this one put up a little more of a fight than they typically do..
> View attachment 360154


******* rummy that's a fat **** !


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea it does look better greasy side down , they all look like heaps when they are on there sides I guess , last machine I saw laying on it's side was my bobcat LOL. ! Flipped er over let the oil settle and fired her up good as new


----------



## Pelorus

Climbed this very dead thing today. Sigh.


----------



## Zale

Were you tied into something other than that?


----------



## Pelorus

Nope. Trees in background are farther away than they appear in photo.
Client said this thing still had some green needles last summer, lol.
Nothing had to be lowered, just free dropped.


----------



## no tree to big

I don't care how useless our new crane is in the reach dept I love driving it!!!


----------



## luckydad

AC works good ehh !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> AC works good ehh !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir!!! And it shifts sooooooo smooth and it sounds like rawwwwrrrrr when u put the hammer down haha


----------



## no tree to big

no tree to big said:


> Yes sir!!! And it shifts sooooooo smooth and it sounds like rawwwwrrrrr when u put the hammer down haha


The power windows.badass radio n CD player don't hurt either


----------



## luckydad

Just a little short tho. What's the reach ?? Tons ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

70 main 18t


----------



## chief116

140 ft of main. 60 tonnes. No ac, no radio. No rawrrrrr factor. Top speed of 51. Wanna swap for the rest of summer no tree? Like exchange students?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## no tree to big

chief116 said:


> 140 ft of main. 60 tonnes. No ac, no radio. No rawrrrrr factor. Top speed of 51. Wanna swap for the rest of summer no tree? Like exchange students?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Hellz yeah this might be to fast for you! I alwaysfind myself speeding yikes...


----------



## chief116

We got a kenworth log truck, 500 hp 18 speed that'll do 85 fully loaded uphill. Love that truck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

More loader highjinx, hysteria and hypertension:

Andy shows up with his finger looking like a grilled sausage and I am wanting to die because I just want to heave those ****ing logs I keep talking about but the loader is supposed to be taken back.

I was thinking of calling the dude but he is at work delivering mulch under the direct supervison of the supply yard's owner's wife whose husband is layed up with a concussion and a back brace from falling off that ladder so she is being more a ***** than usual.

So me and Andy are given everything a good think when the guy rolls by apparently dropping a load of mulch down the street and we banter for a little, rehashing everything and agreeing to let me use the loader and take it back next week. So he rolls before the wife of the supply yard's owner starts getting worked up.

So I go to start it.

Good the guy came by with another delivery to tell me about the little quirk about the safety setting because the steering column needs a shot of lube. That was after I had my test light out and my brain bombarded by yet another issue. Love them issues huh?

So we managed to get two loads of logs out, just getting back now.


----------



## tree MDS

Plenty to keep me busy this am. Move this, move that.. set this up, go up, slash some stuff down, come down, hop on tractor, load some grindings, back in bucket. Love it!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well our offer on the house was accepted and we are under contract now. Here is the mls listing if anyone interested. 

https://www.flexmls.com/cgi-bin/mai...140716154324431094000000&bypassDetection=true


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well our offer on the house was accepted and we are under contract now. Here is the mls listing if anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.flexmls.com/cgi-bin/mainmenu.cgi?cmd=url other/run_public_link.html&public_link_tech_id=20140716154324431094000000&bypassDetection=true


Congrats! Looks like a nice place, barn 3 acres and view! Sweet.


----------



## EricTheRed

Pruned diplodia out of a bunch of Austrian pines. Hottest, worst day of the year yet. Had to pull out the baby powder when I got home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> More loader highjinx, hysteria and hypertension:
> 
> Andy shows up with his finger looking like a grilled sausage and I am wanting to die because I just want to heave those ****ing logs I keep talking about but the loader is supposed to be taken back.
> 
> I was thinking of calling the dude but he is at work delivering mulch under the direct supervison of the supply yard's owner's wife whose husband is layed up with a concussion and a back brace from falling off that ladder so she is being more a ***** than usual.
> 
> So me and Andy are given everything a good think when the guy rolls by apparently dropping a load of mulch down the street and we banter for a little, rehashing everything and agreeing to let me use the loader and take it back next week. So he rolls before the wife of the supply yard's owner starts getting worked up.
> 
> So I go to start it.
> 
> Good the guy came by with another delivery to tell me about the little quirk about the safety setting because the steering column needs a shot of lube. That was after I had my test light out and my brain bombarded by yet another issue. Love them issues huh?
> 
> So we managed to get two loads of logs out, just getting back now.


Sounds like you need to run away from that loader. Why you so stuck up on this loader. There is all kinds of them for sale.


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> More loader highjinx, hysteria and hypertension:
> 
> Andy shows up with his finger looking like a grilled sausage and I am wanting to die because I just want to heave those ****ing logs I keep talking about but the loader is supposed to be taken back.
> 
> I was thinking of calling the dude but he is at work delivering mulch under the direct supervison of the supply yard's owner's wife whose husband is layed up with a concussion and a back brace from falling off that ladder so she is being more a ***** than usual.
> 
> So me and Andy are given everything a good think when the guy rolls by apparently dropping a load of mulch down the street and we banter for a little, rehashing everything and agreeing to let me use the loader and take it back next week. So he rolls before the wife of the supply yard's owner starts getting worked up.
> 
> So I go to start it.
> 
> Good the guy came by with another delivery to tell me about the little quirk about the safety setting because the steering column needs a shot of lube. That was after I had my test light out and my brain bombarded by yet another issue. Love them issues huh?
> 
> So we managed to get two loads of logs out, just getting back now.


 Thinking you need to go and buy something else and let that one go. Sounds like no loader is holding you back from working and that's not good. Time to move on. Go buy new, we all know Doctors make all the $$ anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

OLD OAK said:


> Thinking you need to go and buy something else and let that one go. Sounds like no loader is holding you back from working and that's not good. Time to move on. Go buy new, we all know Doctors make all the $$ anyway.



Some are sicker than others.


----------



## TreeAce

Today I pulled this outa a pile of stuff being thrown out. Looked like someone cleaned out there garage and I saw these beauty's sticking out like they was made of solid gold. Freakn awesome score IMO


----------



## gorman

EricTheRed said:


> Pruned diplodia out of a bunch of Austrian pines. Hottest, worst day of the year yet. Had to pull out the baby powder when I got home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The wife always know when I've been powdering my downstairs cause there's an outline of my feet on the bathroom floor.


----------



## tree MDS

The nuns are working me like a slave. Today I have to abandon the topsoiling, and cutting and loading of the two maple sticks still standing, go down to lower entrance and do a big ash takedown.. plus prune a couple more. Oh, and we're not supposed to smoke on the property now either. Good luck with all that. Gonna have to pick it up and get this one gone the next two days. Might actually finish on schedule if I'm lucky. Hopefully no ruler.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> The nuns are working me like a slave. Today I have to abandon the topsoiling, and cutting and loading of the two maple sticks still standing, go down to lower entrance and do a big ash takedown.. plus prune a couple more. Oh, and we're not supposed to smoke on the property now either. Good luck with all that. Gonna have to pick it up and get this one gone the next two days. Might actually finish on schedule if I'm lucky. Hopefully no ruler.


Ha the nuns are tough for sure , I worked at a funeral home / Catholic Church last week and got an earful from the penguins about folding up the bucket and leaving sawdust on the roof , they are so polite as they get there way .


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> Thinking you need to go and buy something else and let that one go. Sounds like no loader is holding you back from working and that's not good. Time to move on. Go buy new, we all know Doctors make all the $$ anyway.




Well I have put about 10 - 12 hours on it, besides the oil leak which was supposed to be fixed the machine is pretty decent. Its still a better bet than having to travel, shop around, deal with strangers selling you their problems...

I would bet half the mini's out there for sale are worse off and cost more than this one. I saw a guy wanting over 11k for a MT-52 with just a bucket and pretty much the same hours.

I guess we will take it in later on next week. I saw the work order, it said they fixed the leak and also a few other things where on it that weren't done. 30 bucks for a hydro filter and the old one is still on the machine?

So while the owner of the machine hollers at the shop and talks to his lawyer I will be loading logs.


----------



## capetrees

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140723/NEWS11/140729862/-1/NEWS
Oh the irony!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I dump two loads of spruce tree logs at Pennhurst yesterday, told the new guy I would be bringing more today and gave him my card. Go up today now he says he don't want them. I had to drive BACK across town on out to the other highway!

These are the people that used to call me begging for material? I have always hated that place, it drove the guy I knew that worked there nuts. Some local businessmen got together and bought the place cause it looked good on paper. The one guy owns a pizza shop, at the pizza shop you see him he smiles and is happy to see you, at the dirt farm he don't even pretend to like anything or anybody. Kinda got that look like he wants to kill somebody most likely himself for buying the place. These dirt farms suck and this one looks like crap with weeds grown over more than half the inventory of what appears to be compost. Its nice at the bottom 40 foot down. But I ain't buying squat from them, ****in pricks! 

They get semi trailers full of pallets, pull them out and stack em 10 miles high then, I guess for added pleasure, have air filled tires on the loaders. I saw the tire guy leaving one day, they told me he charged them 400 to plug the tires, I look at the tires, all I see are plugs. All 4.

So they have no real method of checking in trucks so they get things like trash trucks dumping boulders and dirt in front of the tower of pallets. Can't move it, you'd get a flat tire.

That was years ago. I saw a brand new set of air filled tires on the machine today.

Oh I seen some of the guys they get to unload them pallets, they ain't coming back for that ********. Those trailers are packed tight ,you have be real careful not to rip the sides of the trailer. It takes a lot of work in that hot box, woof!

The whole deal is stressful as **** and these guys don't make it look easy. They tried to get me to help make mulch.


----------



## treeclimber101

Baryard find along with a 200T and a set of pole pruners HT75s they all ran after I got out the turpentine gas and changed the plugs ...... Wait for it ...... 100.00 bucks


----------



## treeclimber101

I think I'm gonna take them back and give them back I bought them with the notion that they were all fried and maybe some parts but I cleaned them and ran all 3 pieces ... I feel like **** to be honest ? What should I do and don't say sell them to me it's a honest question .....


----------



## KenJax Tree

You're FOS too


----------



## treeclimber101

No it's a uncle of the guy who helps me at work a old head that hasn't worked in more then 8 years it was all piled up in a wheelbarrow still covered in sawdust and full of gas , I said to him that now I don't feel comfortable knowing it all runs and let's take it back he said hell never touch the stuff again and rightfully so he was hurt in a bucket that fell to the ground and can't work trees anymore


----------



## Zale

Keep the stuff but offer to pay a little more for everything since they run.


----------



## treeclimber101

Like what isn't an insult


----------



## Zale

$200-300 more.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, I know taking pics on the job has been deemed in poor taste, but I had to snap a couple of this ash eating hot death. You know when the 372 and 3/4" comes out for a drop hitch, something's gonna give. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

And of course the farming steiner for the wood..


----------



## treecutterjr

Supposed to be getting this trimmed back away from the house. It'sPerry hollow though. Probably still going to fall on it.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> And of course the farming steiner for the wood..View attachment 360471


Guy, what is a Steiner? Those pieces are ****** huge for a tractor. Can u take a pic of it?


----------



## OLD OAK

tree MDS said:


> And of course the farming steiner for the wood..View attachment 360471


That is some BIG Ass wood for a tractor to lift. Sure there's not a crane somewhere there ?


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> Supposed to be getting this trimmed back away from the house. It'sPerry hollow though. Probably still going to fall on it.


 Speaking of crane, is a crane in one of your pictures ? Yours ? Size and reach ? I would be careful about climbing into a tree like that, you never know what lives in there. Possum, Raccoon and red bugs come to mind.


----------



## treecutterjr

I did a thorough recon before going in. H.O. said a ground hog used to live in there. Must be vacated now. 
Yea. I've got a crane. It's a national 500c. 15ton? 62ft main got a jib but I never use it. Mounted on a 96f800

It gets the job done but there's times I wish I had a little more reach.


----------



## no tree to big

treecutterjr said:


> I did a thorough recon before going in. H.O. said a ground hog used to live in there. Must be vacated now.
> Yea. I've got a crane. It's a national 500c. 15ton? 62ft main got a jib but I never use it. Mounted on a 96f800
> 
> It gets the job done but there's times I wish I had a little more reach.


You can do a lot with that truck! Sometimes traditional rigging methods won't work and u need to be creative but u can still get er done


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> I did a thorough recon before going in. H.O. said a ground hog used to live in there. Must be vacated now.
> Yea. I've got a crane. It's a national 500c. 15ton? 62ft main got a jib but I never use it. Mounted on a 96f800
> 
> It gets the job done but there's times I wish I had a little more reach.


 I am rite there with your 62 foot and needing more sometimes but it gets the job done. Mines a stinger mounted on a 84 F800


----------



## no tree to big

Old oak what kinda capacity u have with your jib? Looks a lil lite duty


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> Old oak what kinda capacity u have with your jib? Looks a lil lite duty


 Mine is only 14 ton and the gib is factory under folder. Never used it. Was thinking if doing something to make the jib larger and stronger but not sure. It was used to put up cell phone towers and i bought it from the original owner.


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> Mine is only 14 ton and the gib is factory under folder. Never used it. Was thinking if doing something to make the jib larger and stronger but not sure. It was used to put up cell phone towers and i bought it from the original owner.


Our smaller crane is a 14t and I have a decent capacity considering what the crane is. Going off memory with the single jib(has a 2ND pull out stage that's virtually usless) at 40 degrees Im good for like 1k 55 degrees is like 1600 and I can't say for sure at higher angles cause I rarely can use it like that...


----------



## treecutterjr

I've been thinking of taking my jib off completely. I figure it would free up a few pounds of lifting power with out it on there. 
Maybe 500lbs or more I think.


----------



## no tree to big

treecutterjr said:


> I've been thinking of taking my jib off completely. I figure it would free up a few pounds of lifting power with out it on there.
> Maybe 500lbs or more I think.


Learn to use the jib keep it on! At full extension its only like 150 pounds u gain 450 fully retracted I think u might be slightly overloaded in that pic of the logs on the crane....


----------



## treecutterjr

More than slightly


----------



## treecutterjr

But I have been looking for a log truck strictly to haul wood back and forth rather than I'd the crane. If its more than a load you gotta fold up the crane go dump.spend time pick each piece back up. Go back set up. Load again...
It can get time consuming. And hard on the truck.


----------



## no tree to big

Yeah or u make a pile n pick up at end of job... Have straps dedicated to loading logs grab a big pile leave it strapped so u don't gotta fish it through on the truck to get it off
But yes a grapple truck will change things dramatically


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea that crane is screaming with those logs on it .....


----------



## treeclimber101

poor taste pictures .. Ninja pin oak pruning


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Red Oak removal, gall wasps killed it

Wasn't much of a dz either it was a pita


----------



## luckydad

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Red Oak removal, gall wasps killed itView attachment 360590
> 
> Wasn't much of a dz either it was a pita


 Howz that new 461 running ??


----------



## gorman

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Red Oak removal, gall wasps killed itView attachment 360590
> 
> Wasn't much of a dz either it was a pita



At least it seems you didn't have to take the bucket on that nice lawn.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

luckydad said:


> Howz that new 461 running ??


It just keeps getting better now that its broken in.


----------



## EricTheRed

gorman said:


> The wife always know when I've been powdering my downstairs cause there's an outline of my feet on the bathroom floor.


Hahahaha I just showed mine the post and her exact words "that's gross". Glad I'm not the only one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> I've been thinking of taking my jib off completely. I figure it would free up a few pounds of lifting power with out it on there.
> Maybe 500lbs or more I think.


I would leave it on, you have the side folding one i wish i had. One day you mite need that jib and that will be the day after you take it off.


----------



## Jed1124

Finished a small oak removal today. Glad the National 900 was on board. Saw is a 3120 with a 48. Customer said it was the second largest red oak in the state. Went up about 12ft. then broke into 9 huge leads. Tree broke down in a recent storm. Full of shoe string.


----------



## ducaticorse

Jed1124 said:


> View attachment 360649
> Finished a small oak removal today. Glad the National 900 was on board. Saw is a 3120 with a 48. Customer said it was the second largest red oak in the state. Went up about 12ft. then broke into 9 huge leads. Tree broke down in a recent storm. Full of shoe string.


I have a retarded monster of an oak to do on August 12. I need to measure it.


----------



## gorman

I have to get a deck over with a tilt cylinder. Getting these off with a can't hook is getting old.


----------



## gorman

I should add that we had to deal with an impromptu honey bee nest in that tree. We got hit real, real bad. Couldn't get close enough to spray so when the hollow piece with the nest was on the gravel driveway, we started a bum fire and dumped it on the nest to settle em down. 

Beekeeper showed up when we were leaving to salvage the queen and comb. He estimated that there were 40,000 bees in that tree. 40,000! We worked hard for that check.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

That's a lot of bees


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I have to get a deck over with a tilt cylinder. Getting these off with a can't hook is getting old.



Sweet Leaf Tree looking good!!


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful day today! Couldn't ask for a better set up! Broke out the grcs for this one (now that I have a winch handle). I gotta take back what I said about that thing. Its actually pretty damn cool!! Perfect laid back friday job to play with it on. Did quite a few things with it today that made me rethink my opinion of it.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Beautiful day today! Couldn't ask for a better set up! Broke out the grcs for this one (now that I have a winch handle). I gotta take back what I said about that thing. Its actually pretty damn cool!! Perfect laid back friday job to play with it on. Did quite a few things with it today that made me rethink my opinion of it. View attachment 360748


I've never even used that thing but I know it would be super handy. Def one of those devices who's potential is not fully understood until you use it in practical applications


----------



## tree MDS

Had a 10" (but decent sized) top sit back on itself today (left a perfect hinge though) Almost came down for a tag line and a couple pole sections. Then the lightbulb came on. I flew away and watched as it pulled it right over and into the hinge. Did some (makeshift) crane cuts with the wood too, etc. Very impressed.


----------



## ducaticorse

I need to get one.


----------



## no tree to big

Oh mr boss man why didn't u just buy me a ninety two footer It does look oh so sexxxy though





Then these are some of the monster removals we did the other day apparently the village crew couldn't handle these I just popped the whole nine yards who needs a grinder? Think these were killed by to much fertilizer?


----------



## dbl612

no tree to big said:


> what were you good for at that radius with the first stage swing around installed?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mr boss man why didn't u just buy me a ninety two footer It does look oh so sexxxy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then these are some of the monster removals we did the other day apparently the village crew couldn't handle these I just popped the whole nine yards who needs a grinder? Think these were killed by to much fertilizer?


----------



## no tree to big

Not sure if that pic is at the angle we were picking at or not but close I picked half that big one with the main then the far half and two smaller ones to the left all jib picks were at 40 degrees give or take a degree and I was good for 900 lol
Only set the alarms off once or twice


----------



## treeclimber101

deadwooded 5 pins oaks oh golly that was too many


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> deadwooded 5 pins oaks oh golly that was too many


Deadwooding one pin oak is too many


----------



## tree MDS

Had some really cool rigging going on this am.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Had some really cool rigging going on this am.View attachment 360913
> View attachment 360914
> View attachment 360915



You guys do some work, shame for them to find out you are on here bashing em up !


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You guys do some work, shame for them to find out you are on here bashing em up !


Who am I bashing, dano?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I kinda like this for the mini loader. Its for miniature horses and maybe if miniature horses didn't give me the creeps I would go look at it.

I am thinking of an enclosed trailer for the loader, I gotta say these horse trailers seem way tougher than yer regular enclosed cargo trailer.


----------



## tree MDS

I got rid of the one *******. The other kid (my full time guy) has made leaps and bounds. Dave was just in helping out today. Wish I had him full time still!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Who am I bashing, dano?



Every other week yer going on about one of em.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Every other week yer going on about one of em.



Soo.... you gonna go with the mini horsey trailer, or too creepy for you?


----------



## treeclimber101

Hopefully you get a few stickers made of horse heads and put them over the windows that'll confuse the **** outta people when out pops a mini


----------



## no tree to big

Why not just get a mini horse and scrap the bobcat?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Soo.... you gonna go with the mini horsey trailer, or too creepy for you?



Its kinda short, they had a longer one but it was sold already.


----------



## BC WetCoast

no tree to big said:


> Why not just get a mini horse and scrap the bobcat?



Maybe a mini clydesdale. It'll pull more.


----------



## no tree to big

BC WetCoast said:


> Maybe a mini clydesdale. It'll pull more.


But will it fit through a 36" gate?


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> But will it fit through a 36" gate?


 Will it poop on the customers lawn ?


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> Will it poop on the customers lawn ?


Don't they have catch bags or something lol


----------



## treeclimber101

With a straight face and in all seriousness a mini horse knocked down my mom and humped her . And we ha to kick the **** outta it to make it stop ! It's was horrible


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys are up late,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Didnt get much done last week, too damn hot! Its going to be nice all week and im going to have a record week. I will try to take time for some pics.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> Didnt get much done last week, too damn hot! Its going to be nice all week and im going to have a record week. I will try to take time for some pics.


Heat has never bothered me. We don't stop for heat. I will stop when it's pouring rain though, unless it's an emergency call. When it is that hot out, I do keep an eye on everyone and force hydrate them. Haven't had a heat casualty yet.


----------



## treeman75

The saws i got from 101that mastermind built are screaming little *****'s! The 201s arent even in the field.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Hopefully you get a few stickers made of horse heads and put them over the windows that'll confuse the **** outta people when out pops a mini





treeclimber101 said:


> With a straight face and in all seriousness a mini horse knocked down my mom and humped her . And we ha to kick the **** outta it to make it stop ! It's was horrible



You see? Them little horses, well, I don't like em!


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> Heat has never bothered me. We don't stop for heat. I will stop when it's pouring rain though, unless it's an emergency call. When it is that hot out, I do keep an eye on everyone and force hydrate them. Haven't had a heat casualty yet.


We were starting at 6 and done by 2. The heat index was 108 and when its like that its not real productive.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> The saws i got from 101that mastermind built are screaming little *****'s! The 201s arent even in the field.


What did you get?


----------



## treeman75

ducaticorse said:


> What did you get?


A couple 200ts and mastermind did a woods port.


----------



## treeman75

Well, im going to get my bike out and go for a ride and check out a car show at one of my hangouts.


----------



## ducaticorse

treeman75 said:


> A couple 200ts and mastermind did a woods port.


Dang.


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> A couple 200ts and mastermind did a woods port.


I knew you would like them, the 3 200ts he did for me are great. Just sent him that new little 150 to wake up, should get it back this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Just back from the ER. Broke one of the bones in my left forearm yesterday morning. Great.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Just back from the ER. Broke one of the bones in my left forearm yesterday morning. Great.


How'd you do that?


----------



## tree MDS

Trying to free a rigging line stuck on a (kinda) stub. My left arm slipped between the tree and the line just as it snapped free. Stupid.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Trying to free a rigging line stuck on a (kinda) stub. My left arm slipped between the tree and the line just as it snapped free. Stupid.


Dang dude. You're lucky it's just broke. Funny though ten years ago, how long would you have waiting to go to the ER lol....?


----------



## tree MDS

If that's the only thing that ever happened to me in 25 years, well I guess I'll have to live with it.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Dang dude. You're lucky it's just broke. Funny though ten years ago, how long would you have waiting to go to the ER lol....?



Drove truck yesterday while the guys finished the easy stuff that was left. Did an estimate this am before er. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> The saws i got from 101that mastermind built are screaming little *****'s! The 201s arent even in the field.


Worth the wait right , I told you they are badass , rebuilt the both or just one man , I got 2 last week and 1 for 50.00 bucks not ported but damn I miss those saw for wood around 14" they do work


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Trying to free a rigging line stuck on a (kinda) stub. My left arm slipped between the tree and the line just as it snapped free. Stupid.


Da fuq .... You casted ? I hope you heal fast you ****ing ******* ! LOL


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Trying to free a rigging line stuck on a (kinda) stub. My left arm slipped between the tree and the line just as it snapped free. Stupid.



Yikes!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Da fuq .... You casted ? I hope you heal fast you ****ing ******* ! LOL



Lol. Thanks, Porks. Got a temporary sling and some vicodan, real cast tomorrow or next day.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Thanks, Porks. Got a temporary sling and some vicodan, real cast tomorrow or next day.







ripped out my crotch (go figure) on a wild cherry and fell through a wooden privacy fence maybe fell 15/20 ft ! Laugh it up it will make your arm feel better


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice day today. Gonna be hot and humid this week. So many long hours lately. Got to go to Irvine tomorrow and start a crew there for the week and get back to the other three crews here. I hate out of town work and crossing the scales. In California, the scales are a money pit, got to be perfect. Once they held us up to see if the break-away on the chipper would stop the chip truck. Duh, No!
Two hours of BS and we were allowed to leave. I hate the scales.
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Sorry to see everyone getting torn up. Weather folks are calling for severe storms to roll through the area this evening. Should be interesting.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Worth the wait right , I told you they are badass , rebuilt the both or just one man , I got 2 last week and 1 for 50.00 bucks not ported but damn I miss those saw for wood around 14" they do work


Ya, i had both done. I used one for about a week and it started leaking gas from the tank. My guy put some jb weld on it and has been working great. I think of ya everytime i notch and drop a top.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Sorry to see everyone getting torn up. Weather folks are calling for severe storms to roll through the area this evening. Should be interesting.



Curious, do you guys count on storm work to help the bottom line?
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today. Gonna be hot and humid this week. So many long hours lately. Got to go to Irvine tomorrow and start a crew there for the week and get back to the other three crews here. I hate out of town work and crossing the scales. In California, the scales are a money pit, got to be perfect. Once they held us up to see if the break-away on the chipper would stop the chip truck. Duh, No!
> Two hours of BS and we were allowed to leave. I hate the scales.
> Jeff



Without scales you wouldn't have a job. Same with people who loose hitch pins. Saws? Bringing me lunch? How is anybody going to get through all that without you Jeffers?

All the times I have seen a company got through DOT it has been a mess and the owner of the company got fined even more for getting belligerent.


----------



## Zale

No. Back in the day, I would be all over it. Today, I would rather avoid it. I have work scheduled through August. Storm damage just adds unwanted stress.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeman75 said:


> Ya, i had both done. I used one for about a week and it started leaking gas from the tank. My guy put some jb weld on it and has been working great. I think of ya everytime i notch and drop a top.



WoW! You got JB to stick to a tank!? How? I have never tried though have seen others try.


----------



## chief116

On my way to revere to take a pear tree off a car.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Ya, i had both done. I used one for about a week and it started leaking gas from the tank. My guy put some jb weld on it and has been working great. I think of ya everytime i notch and drop a top.


Ha .... Awesome I have gotten my hands on a few more for dirt cheap


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Sorry to see everyone getting torn up. Weather folks are calling for severe storms to roll through the area this evening. Should be interesting.


What area ?


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha .... Awesome I have gotten my hands on a few more for dirt cheap


I would send them to mastermind and have them done.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Curious, do you guys count on storm work to help the bottom line?
> Jeff



YES! And I love it!

Was going to name my company DISASTER MANAGEMENT and get into just doing emergency work. Its just that there is not enough of it around here so I play arborist in the lulls.



Anyway.

Tired and sore from all the log loading then took down a couple hardwoods for more logs then cut some damn grass.

Sarah just got back from gym camp and she just won't ****ing quit! She outgrew her kiddie saddle so we are off to get a good one and head up to that rope course in Lancaster.


----------



## treeman75

I have to get back to my beer and looking at girls and cars! Over and out


----------



## Zale

Washington, D.C. metropolitan area.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Washington, D.C. metropolitan area.


Maybe we will get brushed up here in south jersey ? We can only hope


----------



## treeclimber101

Ya know what really just pissed me off today , my wife bought Low fat pop tarts !!! Da fuq why do we even make them low fat ?


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya know what really just pissed me off today , my wife bought Low fat pop tarts !!! Da fuq why do we even make them low fat ?



I'm a fat bastard anymore but I don't want "low fat" anything when it comes to food.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Without scales you wouldn't have a job. Same with people who loose hitch pins. Saws? Bringing me lunch? How is anybody going to get through all that without you Jeffers?
> 
> All the times I have seen a company got through DOT it has been a mess and the owner of the company got fined even more for getting belligerent.



You must know lousy owners,, too bad, 
Jeff


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya know what really just pissed me off today , my wife bought Low fat pop tarts !!! Da fuq why do we even make them low fat ?



She just crossed a line.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> YES! And I love it!
> 
> Was going to name my company DISASTER MANAGEMENT and get into just doing emergency work. Its just that there is not enough of it around here so I play arborist in the lulls.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Tired and sore from all the log loading then took down a couple hardwoods for more logs then cut some damn grass.
> 
> Sarah just got back from gym camp and she just won't ****ing quit! She outgrew her kiddie saddle so we are off to get a good one and head up to that rope course in Lancaster.


You better stop and visit me if your going to lancaster.


----------



## treeclimber101

that's close to "crossin" the line but this is way over , the day my boss tells me to manually engage the PTO while he sits in the cab is to far , then the guy held on while the guy pulled up to shake the body clean and then disengaged it ! I mean how can explain to your wife that you got run over in the chip pile LOL


----------



## BC WetCoast

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today. Gonna be hot and humid this week. So many long hours lately. Got to go to Irvine tomorrow and start a crew there for the week and get back to the other three crews here. I hate out of town work and crossing the scales. In California, the scales are a money pit, got to be perfect. Once they held us up to see if the break-away on the chipper would stop the chip truck. Duh, No!
> Two hours of BS and we were allowed to leave. I hate the scales.
> Jeff



I got held up at the scales once for an unsecured load. It was a half load of chips inside an enclosed chip truck. They made us put a tarp over the load.


----------



## treevet

Hey Paul sorry to see you got hurt. Means some down time? Uhhg.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya know what really just pissed me off today , my wife bought Low fat pop tarts !!! Da fuq why do we even make them low fat ?


be like buying diet sugar


----------



## dbl612

BC WetCoast said:


> I got held up at the scales once for an unsecured load. It was a half load of chips inside an enclosed chip truck. They made us put a tarp over the load.


canadians! like telling you to put a baggie over tupperware.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Hey Paul sorry to see you got hurt. Means some down time? Uhhg.



Not entirely. Either of the two guys I have now are capable of going up in the truck (anyway). I worked with the most recent one for a while back in the day. He was just ground/whipping boy back then, but made it to climber/70' operator at another company. Was never "born for it", IMO, but made it nonetheless. The other one claims he knows everything (24) and I trust him enough to put up at this point (under direct supervision). So not totally down yet. Just how do you sell work with a giant cast?? I'm sure you can imagine the issues.


----------



## tree MDS

But thanks, Dave! Could've been so much worse. I almost snapped everything clean off. My mind almost saw it happen. Not cool.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> But thanks, Dave! Could've been so much worse. I almost snapped everything clean off. My mind almost saw it happen. Not cool.



I had one like that with a big schit maple rigged huge limb, wind blew it sideways and next second I have the lowering line laying over my wrist on the stub, with an 800 lb branch on one end and the gm holding the other. Yelled to not lower as would have burned my hand off so I grabbed my handsaw like a quick draw and cut the rope and it went down and smashed the porch steps.

Schit's gonna happen sometimes and your lucky it wasn't worse. That's why we make the big bucks (roll eyes).


----------



## treeclimber101

Here doctor prostate I found these for you second interests me because when my wife tosses me out I can live at the shop






I like the idea of it though these things are built right


----------



## treevet

l'ill stanky tho?


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> l'ill stanky tho?


Ha ......I will sleep at the job ! Be up at first light .


----------



## treevet

I got my mancab/sleeper to fall back on lol. Guy owned it was living in it as I found his clothes in a blanket, matress etc in there and worried about bedbugs but no sign. Found couple of roaches in ash tray. Best stuff but sadly no more for the vetster. Tossed em...eeek.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I got my mancab/sleeper to fall back on lol. Guy owned it was living in it as I found his clothes in a blanket, matress etc in there and worried about bedbugs but no sign. Found couple of roaches in ash tray. Best stuff but sadly no more for the vetster. Tossed em...eeek.



Lol. You know you wanted to though!!


----------



## tree MDS

Man, this broken arm deal really blows!! I was on such a nice roll finally too. Gonna hit it up tomorrow and see what these guys can do without me. I can't even sharpen a saw! Gonna go out and buy a few chains later, solve that problem for now. Supposed to get cast made later too. 

I guess I'm gonna take some time and study for my cdl too, as I finally got a med card the other week. That'll solve a world of problems for me if I can get that out of the way this year.


----------



## treeman75

DR. P. Proteus said:


> WoW! You got JB to stick to a tank!? How? I have never tried though have seen others try.


He just drained and cleaned it


----------



## ducaticorse

Tornado touched down few towns over today, time to do work. So much for this week's schedule .


----------



## treeclimber101

Man you guys are gonna flatten that state .... Won't be a tree left standing , then you'll all have to open up nurseries to rebuild the treescape


----------



## treeclimber101

Today was awesome , ground guy went to the shore til 5am this morning , showed up sweating and tired , and sunburned . Said he slept in his car and it showed , by 9am the booze was pouring out of his head . By 1pm he was done did get almost 20 trees down on the ground 4 hours maybe 35 yards of chips for a new baseball facility


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got called to this gem first thing this morning. Nice. Had it on the truck by 11:30 and hit up the other job I had for today.


----------



## ducaticorse

Working this one now


----------



## no tree to big

Ur not done with that thing yet? I thought I saw pics first thing this morning?


----------



## no tree to big

Sorry saw them at lunch time not in the mornin


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Ur not done with that thing yet? I thought I saw pics first thing this morning?


Didn't even get set till almost 1600


----------



## no tree to big

Saw what's on the board for next week, crap a 53" cottonwood 8hrs 4 guys same site 3 men 8 hr trim on a 51" cottonwood 2 mulberry removals n some other small chit then another day I have a 60" Co dom poplar removal crap Im feeling a lil cough coming on, lol


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Today was awesome , ground guy went to the shore til 5am this morning , showed up sweating and tired , and sunburned . Said he slept in his car and it showed , by 9am the booze was pouring out of his head . By 1pm he was done did get almost 20 trees down on the ground 4 hours maybe 35 yards of chips for a new baseball facility


I think you said he did that before, at least he showed up.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> I think you said he did that before, at least he showed up.


First time he didn't show ...... He will grow up and be boring someday


----------



## capetrees

On a different note...

Dosko stump grinder. Onan engine, mounted to the frame, is leaning forward. When checking the oil, should I check it as the engine sits on the frame, tilted, or level the engine before I check the oil?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

capetrees said:


> On a different note...
> 
> Dosko stump grinder. Onan engine, mounted to the frame, is leaning forward. When checking the oil, should I check it as the engine sits on the frame, tilted, or level the engine before I check the oil?


Check it with the engine level


----------



## tree MDS

Well, got my cast on. Gonna see how the boys can do today. Hopefully standing around officiating proves to be more boring than maddening and frightening. Lol. Picked up a half day trimming I can add on to their week yesterday. Should be interesting. Time for super-climber to put up or shut up once and for all. We shall see. Kid sure talkes up a storm. Drags a mean branch, etc, too.


----------



## ducaticorse

Just threw a track on my dingo. Any suggestions on how to go about getting it back on?


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Just threw a track on my dingo. Any suggestions on how to go about getting it back on?


Call 2tree need his #?


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Call 2tree need his #?


Talking to him now. Thanks buck


----------



## tree MDS

What a hard thing to watch. At least I'm turning a dime though!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Awesome truck.


----------



## Trx250r180

Some of my junk.........


----------



## treeclimber101

Some of mine












and me .... Lol couldn't not do a selfie


----------



## treeclimber101

Crap picture but a rooster is standing on the stump machine


----------



## tree MDS

Nice set up anyway. Cut and toss me right 
to the bank, boys!! Lol.


----------



## luckydad

Speaking of junk, here's some more !!


----------



## tree MDS

Glad I'm making some $, but this is killing me. This kid is so happy and thinks he's so bad ass cutting and tossing till my brain bleeds. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL .... And ya quit smoking


----------



## Toddppm

luckydad said:


> Speaking of junk, here's some more !!



Are you taking that pic from the corporate helicopter?


----------



## luckydad

Toddppm said:


> Are you taking that pic from the corporate helicopter?


You could say that


----------



## KenJax Tree

Toddppm said:


> Are you taking that pic from the corporate helicopter?


Lear or Boeing is the way to go


----------



## treeclimber101

You cheap ****s ..... Private jet ..... Sheesh buy a chopper .... Yea that's what us rich folk nickname a helicopter ... ! Plane ?!? That's so upper 1% makes me gag


----------



## KenJax Tree

Well these 15 hour days doing storm work is gonna make me a ca$h money millionaire.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha ... Well then you deserve it , I am tailights and dust after 3 pm . See ya tomorrow , oh you had a tree fall ..... Call back tomorrow after 8am when I care LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Seems like an awful lot of business going on here (now that I'm down). Phone ringing nice. Gonna be a full week, plus Saturday of this torture for me. 

Lol.. that tree got line trimmed to death, I tell you!! Kid was so proud of himself he was almost getting light in the loafers. Truly a painful experience for the MDS.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Seems like an awful lot of business going on here (now that I'm down). Phone ringing nice. Gonna be a full week, plus Saturday of this torture for me.
> 
> Lol.. that tree got line trimmed to death, I tell you!! Kid was so proud of himself he was almost getting light in the loafers. Truly a painful experience for the MDS.


Ohhhhh .... The old teaching the young is so pleasurable to read about ..


----------



## tree MDS

Suck it, Porks!! lol


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

That don't look so good


----------



## treeclimber101

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That don't look so good View attachment 361376
> View attachment 361377
> View attachment 361378


Yea ..... It's beat ... What is it ? Well let me rephrase that . I know what it is what's it out of ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea ..... It's beat ... What is it ? Well let me rephrase that . I know what it is what's it out of ?


His chipper. Don't you follow along on facebook.? Lol


----------



## Trx250r180

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> That don't look so good View attachment 361376
> View attachment 361377
> View attachment 361378



I had an injector go bad and my cat engine looked similar to that


----------



## treeclimber101

On god it's a chipper head .....


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Spraying ether to start that chipper for two years and it finally let go


----------



## gorman

Have my first big ol copper beech removal tomorrow. Pretty excited, pretty bummed its in Newport though. I'll get some pics of the debauchery for you guys. No helmets, no chaps, no shirts.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea ..... It's beat ... What is it ? Well let me rephrase that . I know what it is what's it out of ?


shows signs of either virus


----------



## nitrousbaby

Silver maple today.


----------



## no tree to big

Let's see today I did a silver maple an ash a linden another linden and an English oak 

Couldn't get my phone booted up in time to get a pix of the whole pick so u just get log.. with the brush that was already chipped that piece was 5k


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> Let's see today I did a silver maple an ash a linden another linden and an English oak
> 
> Couldn't get my phone booted up in time to get a pix of the whole pick so u just get log.. with the brush that was already chipped that piece was 5k


Does the guy feeding the chipper always wear long sleeves in the summer ??


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Does the guy feeding the chipper always wear long sleeves in the summer ??


I do ... Ruin 4 long sleeves a month because I can't wash out the sweat smell but yea I wear them all summer


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> Does the guy feeding the chipper always wear long sleeves in the summer ??


 that guy yes, I do sometimes. 
he's a 60 year old Mexican it probably reminds him of home haha plus it wasn't to hot today


----------



## tree MDS

Omg... now I'm watching them prune. Just shoot me already!!! Just when I think pruning couldn't possibly be any worse!!


----------



## tree MDS

They're doing good though. I have to admit, there are certain aspects of this being laid up that aren't too bad. Back at the office making up a fat bill for the nuns (now that we are finally allowed back in to finish). Then back to check on the boys, then off to bank. Not an entirely horrible deal so far.


----------



## Zale

Gave myself some stiches. Watch your hand placement when using hand pruners.


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty boring without Dave around. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

Just went and did a estimate ... Great older Italian couple , said ok how long ? I said 2/3 weeks .... Guy says ok ... As I'm leaving says OK see ya sometime next week ... I said no ya won't .. He says come on big man make it happen .... I started laughing like I was stoned ... I said OK at some point I'll see ya before the 10th ... He says OK see ya next week sometime ... What the hell am I gonna do with that ? Be there next week sometime


----------



## KenJax Tree

Tell him for the right price i'll see you tomorrow


----------



## treeclimber101

The exchange was funnier in person ... He was hearing but wasn't having it ... LOL talked his way right through all the red tape and made it happen he did


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> The exchange was funnier in person ... He was hearing but wasn't having it ... LOL talked his way right through all the red tape and made it happen he did



God. Careful what you wish for I guess. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> God. Careful what you wish for I guess. lol


Touché


----------



## no tree to big

Who wants to play guess how much that truck weighed when it went across the scales it is tagged for 54k


----------



## Blakesmaster

no tree to big said:


> Who wants to play guess how much that truck weighed when it went across the scales it is tagged for 54k


I would guess 53,999? I've been told I'm an optimistic thinker...


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I would guess 53,999? I've been told I'm an optimistic thinker...



45 - 47k?


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm gonna say because it's wet elm , you were over weight by 3ton


----------



## treeman75

I would say the same as blakes. My grapple truck weighs around 30k empty and have tags for 56k and it looks like i couldput that wood in mine and be under.


----------



## luckydad

58k ??


----------



## dbl612

70k


----------



## no tree to big

dbl612 said:


> 70k


Holy **** I think ida Blown my air bags out


----------



## no tree to big

Well since nobody else wants to play the answer is 53,805 with a half tank of fuel, yikes!


----------



## pro94lt

How long is that grapple truck?


----------



## Zale

no tree to big said:


> Well since nobody else wants to play the answer is 53,805 with a half tank of fuel, yikes!



Thats what I was going guess.


----------



## treeclimber101

If I was riding it the passenger seat you'd be over weight . ...


----------



## no tree to big

**** good thing the guy driving was 140 pounds and didn't have a lunch box...


----------



## tree MDS

My job for today fell through. This is what I was afraid of.. a day off with this ****ing arm. Grr. Boring, boring, boring!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> My job for today fell through. This is what I was afraid of.. a day off with this ****ing arm. Grr. Boring, boring, boring!!!


How does a tree job fall through ? Did the trees run away ?


----------



## tree MDS

Something like that.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh not ready for jokes yet this morning ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh not ready for jokes yet this morning ?



Nah, jokes cool. I'm just on a mission to continue making money. Put almost 10k in the bank yesterday. Gets kind of addictive. Don't wanna stop now on account of the arm. Trying to pay old credit card debt off finally and be done with it.


----------



## treeclimber101

It's nice to be debt free .... I wouldn't know about that now , but when I was 17 I remember it was real nice ... I can't complain LOL because no one wants to hear about it ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It's nice to be debt free .... I wouldn't know about that now , but when I was 17 I remember it was real nice ... I can't complain LOL because no one wants to hear about it ....



That's the plan. Between the card and my chip body loan (which is almost done, under 5k), I can free up almost a grand a month. Nice to dream anyway. Lol.

Then I can do something stupid like buy something else.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That's the plan. Between the card and my chip body loan (which is almost done, under 5k), I can free up almost a grand a month. Nice to dream anyway. Lol.
> 
> Then I can do something stupid like buy something else.


Time to buy a huge stumper then , I am thinking a 8018 Carlton outta shake the ground real nice , then you and Jared can share stories about attacking stumps with the panzer grinders !!!!


----------



## no tree to big

holy Chit Batman
Gonna need a 8018 to grind this flockin thing good thing I don't grind this town best part the guys who do are paid flat rate per stump a whopping 102 dollars I still don't understand how they make money doing it so cheap even if you have nothing but 20" stumps they grind 8" clean hole completely fill with soil and seed! For 102 dollars???


----------



## Trx250r180

no tree to big said:


> Who wants to play guess how much that truck weighed when it went across the scales it is tagged for 54k



I like the architecture of that neighborhood


----------



## no tree to big

Trx250r180 said:


> I like the architecture of that neighborhood


A lot of money in this town



those two houses r probably 475k and 550k for the one on the right


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Time to buy a huge stumper then , I am thinking a 8018 Carlton outta shake the ground real nice , then you and Jared can share stories about attacking stumps with the panzer grinders !!!!



Oh, god no!! Gotta be something more fun than that to spend money on!! My guy is so cheap and cool to deal with, I think I'll just wait till he goes out of business before I worry about that.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> A lot of money in this town
> 
> 
> 
> those two houses r probably 475k and 550k for the one on the right



That kinda money barely buys a decent house around here. lol


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> That kinda money barely buys a decent house around here. lol


Those r small houses just the ones Im working in front of plenty of million +


----------



## treeclimber101

Bonsai casadei


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> Those r small houses just the ones Im working in front of plenty of million +


Don't try to make stuff up .... You work on shacks ..... It's OK


----------



## no tree to big

Back in the day this town had 99 percent American elms lining the streets forming a huge tunnel there r now only two spots I know of like that what a shame. People in this town love trees so much they chain themselves to the stone dead ones so we don't cut them down haha that won't stop me! I have an extra hard hat on the truck


----------



## no tree to big

U caught me! 
few weeks ago we worked at a 10 million. Dollar castle, was literly a castle...


----------



## treeclimber101

I did a job for mideval times does that rate ?


----------



## no tree to big

Mmmmm I guess that counts


----------



## tree MDS

Company colored cast, Porks!! Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Company colored cast, Porks!! Lol.View attachment 361823


Well at least it wasn't the happy hand ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well at least it wasn't the happy hand ....



Lol. Actually, haven't even been feeling up to that since the booboo. Gonna see if I can manage to mount the old lady later on. Amazing how the pain (temporarily) goes away for such activities.


----------



## no tree to big

he's 6'6! And the stump is probably over a foot high cause there was grass growing up the side of the tree... Whoever grinds that will have to grind a 20' dia circle to get all that root flare


----------



## KenJax Tree

That's a biggun for sure


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> A lot of money in this town
> 
> 
> 
> those two houses r probably 475k and 550k for the one on the right


Those houses in my town would be closer to a million a piece. In the high 7 to 8 at the least.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Those houses in my town would be closer to a million a piece. In the high 7 to 8 at the least.


Well ain't that fancy, that town was #7 snobbiest town in the country  I win


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Well ain't that fancy, that town was #7 snobbiest town in the country  I win


Not a **** measuring contest, I sure as **** don't have a house there.


----------



## no tree to big

Its kool Im feelin feisty


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Company colored cast, Porks!! Lol.View attachment 361823


needs two coats of imron after blast and epoxy primer


----------



## Toddppm

no tree to big said:


> holy Chit Batman
> Gonna need a 8018 to grind this flockin thing good thing I don't grind this town best part the guys who do are paid flat rate per stump a whopping 102 dollars I still don't understand how they make money doing it so cheap even if you have nothing but 20" stumps they grind 8" clean hole completely fill with soil and seed! For 102 dollars???




Does your company have a flat rate per tree for this city too?


----------



## gorman

Pic from my beech job. Rolled in, set the parking brake, low oil pressure alarm come on. Bad injector o rings.


----------



## no tree to big

Toddppm said:


> Does your company have a flat rate per tree for this city too?


Its by the inch today the Co. prob made a few hundred but most days we pull 4k and we generally do about 200 trees a year for this town. One extra kicker we have is we grind and sell mulch I think we have a 50yard min order so we prob squeaked out another 500 bucks or more from the material from this tree


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Pic from my beech job. Rolled in, set the parking brake, low oil pressure alarm come on. Bad injector o rings.


Nice shot though. Good work!


----------



## Toddppm

no tree to big said:


> Its by the inch today the Co. prob made a few hundred but most days we pull 4k and we generally do about 200 trees a year for this town. One extra kicker we have is we grind and sell mulch I think we have a 50yard min order so we prob squeaked out another 500 bucks or more from the material from this tree




All of that type of work is on a scale I'll never work within! I've seen some bids here locally and can't comprehend how anybody is making money but I guess some are?


----------



## no tree to big

Toddppm said:


> All of that type of work is on a scale I'll never work within! I've seen some bids here locally and can't comprehend how anybody is making money but I guess some are?


We have 3 villages 2 by the inch one is T&M but we make money in all three doing removals we trim for the one that is t&m. 
we used to trim one by the inch, every tree over 10" on the block that was not a money maker more of a keep the guys busy in winter kinda thing. We are going to start trimming our third village this winter cause they are firing there forestry division cause they suck
Now we did loose an eab specific contract in one town cause there was a genius doing the work for 1/3 our price they also happen to be the ones grinding for 102 bucks a stump we r about 30 an inch for trees under 30" they are at 10 bucks


----------



## BC WetCoast

no tree to big said:


> A lot of money in this town
> 
> 
> 
> those two houses r probably 475k and 550k for the one on the right



Saw an article today. For $4.89 milllion you can buy a 15,000 sq ft mansion in Beverly Hills or a castle in France OR a 3,300 sq ft tear down house in Vancouver. It's in a nice neighbourhood (about a block from where I grew up - my parents sold their house there in 1980 for $100,000), but nothing really special. Except you can tear it down, spend $800 building a McMansion and sell it for $9 million.

And society laments that young people can live in the neighbourhoods they grew up in. Not when there is Chinese money invading the area.

http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2013/12/...ls-what-4-89-million-will-buy-in-real-estate/


----------



## tree MDS

Well, off to look at a "big tree" to remove. See if the MDS charm still works with the cast. 

Feeling a little green under the gills today. Last night was a little much for this old man. Definitely worth it.. just ouch.


----------



## treeclimber101

is this bad ? LOL


----------



## tree MDS

TSC, take me away!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Brand new in the spring ..... LOL what really ?


----------



## Toddppm

Damn aluminum fenders stand no chance when them bitches blow out. Had to change mine last summer on the side of the highway, was on curb side but still a little unnerving when those ****ers are only 3 or 4 ft. away talking on the phone doing 70...


----------



## Toddppm

Schweet welding job BTW


----------



## treeclimber101

I think I can straighten that to an acceptable fender again . But yea that blowout was legit , I thought we got hit broadside the way the chipper was thrown into the other lane


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> Schweet welding job BTW


Before I owned it . LOL guerilla grapes but it's holding so I am not gonna pick that scab


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> looks to be low on air
> 
> 
> 
> is this bad ? LOL





treeclimber101 said:


> is this bad ? LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

There was a car along side of it when it went that was almost in the weeds when I looked in the mirror , I wonder what that sounded like to him


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> I think I can straighten that to an acceptable fender again . But yea that blowout was legit , I thought we got hit broadside the way the chipper was thrown into the other lane




That'll iron out, mine did too.


----------



## nitrousbaby

Had to do this one the ole fashion way no way for a bucket or crane.


----------



## capetrees

What did I do today? NOTHING yet! And yesterday?? NOTHING!! This rain sucks.


----------



## NCTREE

scored two of theses bad boy for $350. guy's got 4 more foe sale brand new. 
18"x18"x60"


----------



## tree MDS

Went and sold a $1600 job after the boys were set up. Back running chipper winch and officiating at the moment..


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Went and sold a $1600 job after the boys were set up. Back running chipper winch and officiating at the moment..View attachment 362088


Working Sundays? We're booked till march of 15 and we don't work Sundays


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> scored two of theses bad boy for $350. guy's got 4 more foe sale brand new.
> 18"x18"x60"


Man they are nice ...


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Working Sundays? We're booked till march of 15 and we don't work Sundays



Who cares. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

Nobody works Sundays but part timers


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Nobody works Sundays but part timers



Please. That's like refusing ***** cuz its "Sunday".


----------



## no tree to big

We'd get run outa town


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> We'd get run outa town


It's pretty quiet here on Sundays too , I see grass guys out occasionally a tree guy but not that often . Rummy makes enough in 2 days that he can watch Maury Povich all week and still do really good


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> It's pretty quiet here on Sundays too , I see grass guys out occasionally a tree guy but not that often . Rummy makes enough in 2 days that he can watch Maury Povich all week and still do really good



Treeclimber101, you are.......... Not the father!!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mello Sunday,,a little sad as I watch my best friend (my dog), get old and tired. She is a black lab with a bit of pit and 14 years old. Some of you have seen her pic. 
She has not eaten anything in 2 days or pooped. She will drink water and throw it back up. She is not in pain but just seems sad. Probably won't be long,,gonna miss her.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Mello Sunday,,a little sad as I watch my best friend (my dog), get old and tired. She is a black lab with a bit of pit and 14 years old. Some of you have seen her pic.
> She has not eaten anything in 2 days or pooped. She will drink water and throw it back up. She is not in pain but just seems sad. Probably won't be long,,gonna miss her.
> Jeff


Damn dude sorry . I hate when it's that time , prolly the reason why I don't have more animals . It really hurts


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Damn dude sorry . I hate when it's that time , prolly the reason why I don't have more animals . It really hurts



I sucks for the kids too, but they understand.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

The thing is that I find helps with that is the pounds and rescues are full of dogs that need a good home .... Not that you can replace a dog like that easily but it helps


----------



## tree MDS

Two jobs, one load. Just fit her. Amazing how often that happens!! Love this truck!!


----------



## tree MDS

Besides, I have a doctors appointment late morning tomorrow, so day off. Bunch of assholes.


----------



## ducaticorse

Sold a 36 hundo this afternoon on my day off. Detail Sergeant came out for a detail on one of our jobs over the winter in Cambridge. Apparently kept our card.


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Sold a 36 hundo this afternoon on my day off. Detail Sergeant came out for a detail on one of our jobs over the winter in Cambridge. Apparently kept our card.


You all got most of the storm work cleaned up Ryan ??


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> You all got most of the storm work cleaned up Ryan ??


Yea, we cleared there Wednesday. It was fun.

Who did you buy your rear mount el from?










One of the larger ones we did.


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Yea, we cleared there Wednesday. It was fun.
> 
> Who did you buy your rear mount el from?


Guy a state over. You hot to get one ?? We can talk...


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> Guy a state over. You hot to get one ?? We can talk...


Depending on the numbers, it's either that, or a 40T.


----------



## luckydad

If you go 40t I might be a player on the boom truck.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> Mello Sunday,,a little sad as I watch my best friend (my dog), get old and tired. She is a black lab with a bit of pit and 14 years old. Some of you have seen her pic.
> She has not eaten anything in 2 days or pooped. She will drink water and throw it back up. She is not in pain but just seems sad. Probably won't be long,,gonna miss her.
> Jeff


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## capetrees

That's the first thing I remind myself before I get a dog, they're going to be gone one day, so I get two at a time. One goes, I get to soften the pain by enjoying the other. Right now their both making my day a bit brighter every day.

Hope your day gets better


----------



## formationrx




----------



## ozzy42

jefflovstrpom said:


> Mello Sunday,,a little sad as I watch my best friend (my dog), get old and tired. She is a black lab with a bit of pit and 14 years old. Some of you have seen her pic.
> She has not eaten anything in 2 days or pooped. She will drink water and throw it back up. She is not in pain but just seems sad. Probably won't be long,,gonna miss her.
> Jeff


Sorry to hear that. Dogs are such loyal buds.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Depending on the numbers, it's either that, or a 40T.



Yeah, decisions, decisions. 

That is a tough one though..


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, decisions, decisions.
> 
> That is a tough one though..


It's really 6 in one, half dozen in the other with the both of them. I can find a nice used 40t for about the same money as I can find a nice rear 75 el and we've been doing a pretty good job shoehorning in the 25t almost everywhere we can fit my current rear mount 55. The extra reach of the 40t would be great though.


----------



## ducaticorse

Dropped the crane, log truck, and bucket off at the shop today, chipper and dingo are going in tomorrow. Taking a few days off this week. Not looking forward to that bill come Monday....


----------



## no tree to big

Doing a 53" cottonwood we find a basketball of a baldfaced hornets nest, best is gone but the ****ers won't leave us alone this sucks!


----------



## no tree to big

Awesome sauce homeowner just added the other cotton wood in the back yard 51" but much larger crown gonna be a long day!


----------



## tree MDS

Awesome sauce!!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Man I feel I could go Anton Chigurh and stay content that way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OLCL6OYbSTw#t=33


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Dropped the crane, log truck, and bucket off at the shop today, chipper and dingo are going in tomorrow. Taking a few days off this week. Not looking forward to that bill come Monday....





no tree to big said:


> Doing a 53" cottonwood we find a basketball of a baldfaced hornets nest, best is gone but the ****ers won't leave us alone this sucks!



Find the queen. What to do then I don't know. Run? I do know they are secretly congregating under a leafy branch somewhere and planning on ****ing you up. Probably not to far from where the nest was, if they know the queen is still alive they say they will stick around.

We just found a YJ nest , sprayed it then out came the queen so I kilt her and the rest seemed to go away.


----------



## no tree to big

Nest went through the chipper


----------



## tree MDS

Here's a no crane no nothing access never pic. "12 locust, probably 90'.). Wraptor and slingshot to about 70 plus foot tie in. Whipped the little maple up on the way.

Just a cool pic.


----------



## tree MDS

Just saying. It beats talking about Creepy Ronald...


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


>


Prolly more then 8 years ago


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Prolly more then 8 years ago



Sad thing is, I remember that pic!! Lol. Mine was late spring of this year. Things might've been even taller than I said. Lol, I hit the only crotch in that horrid little beanpole, Porks. Thank god for that. I planned it that way from the estimate too. Not trying to brag, but just saying. Spike less part way too!! Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Prolly more then 8 years ago


When you wore spurs on removals lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Them up there bean poles are pretty fun that was a group of tulips I think 5 . Never touched the ground from 9am/til after 3pm that was quite a job


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I know, I could've attempted to paragraph at least some there, but screw it.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> When you wore spurs on removals lol


I could destroy them barefoot now .... I flopped them all like that more then 70fters and today I would SRT up strip and flop


----------



## treeclimber101

60ft bucket was a joke I didn't even reach the canopy ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Prolly more then 8 years ago



LOL,, when stubs were cool!,,,sorry


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL,, when stubs were cool!,,,sorry



Lol. Maybe not cool, but at least more "in".


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL,, when stubs were cool!,,,sorry


I like to rest the feet where I can .


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hot and humid here for the week. We are in a serious drought, affects everything. 
I think my dog is almost blind now,,,bummer.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry to hear that, Jeff!! Bummer..


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sucks when animals have to go


----------



## Toddppm

Will ya quit it! Was talking with a customer about her dog she put down recently, told her a bout my dog a few years ago....she started tearing up and almost got me going...phew it was close


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> Will ya quit it! Was talking with a customer about her dog she put down recently, told her a bout my dog a few years ago....she started tearing up and almost got me going...phew it was close


Ha .... You got a real problem with the "F" word huh ... Feelings ! Are bad LOL


----------



## Toddppm

No way, I'm a rough and tough F'r


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Sucks when animals have to go



That is what my wife said about me,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Never a good time when you know the end is near. My oldest dog got diagnosed with diabetes. Two shots a day for the rest of its life. I always make sure I have a younger "back up" dog. I'm a firm believer in adopting rescue dogs. They are free and will love you forever.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Never a good time when you know the end is near. My oldest dog got diagnosed with diabetes. Two shots a day for the rest of its life. I always make sure I have a younger "back up" dog. I'm a firm believer in adopting rescue dogs. They are free and will love you forever.



I am going to let nature take the role.. she has had the best life,,she is not in pain and I will wait. 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

First attempt at re tipping my sandvik grinder teeth myself. I can buy new carbide for $4 each and it don't take to long after you get the hang of it. The place will also buy back the old carbide. Sure beats $14 a piece new or $8 plus shipping to get them retipped. Gonna make a jig so I can do 10 at a time.


----------



## newsawtooth

jefflovstrom said:


> That is what my wife said about me,,
> Jeff


 Oh come on Jeffers, you might not be allowed in the house anymore, but you got some good years left.


----------



## tree MDS

Wait... so who's gonna be the new moderator?? What happened?


----------



## tree MDS

Boring, boring, boring. Got a couple maples I'm gonna have one of the guys line trim (cut and toss) to death tomorrow. That should be annoying, but hopefully profitable. 

Any more lip or dirtbag, punk attitude from the one, and I'm closing the doors till the cast is off (five weeks). I can still bank work and do weekends with the real men. The MDS don't take no ****.


----------



## treeclimber101

Let the ash massacre begin .....


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Boring, boring, boring. Got a couple maples I'm gonna have one of the guys line trim (cut and toss) to death tomorrow. That should be annoying, but hopefully profitable.
> 
> Any more lip or dirtbag, punk attitude from the one, and I'm closing the doors till the cast is off (five weeks). I can still bank work and do weekends with the real men. The MDS don't take no ****.



Oh my god let me at him! I'm ready now! I am so pissed off, I just broke my toe kicking the radio across the shop, then broke the stool finishing off the radio, then a couple other items that I have been tripping over and just sick of anyway.

I knew I would flip out today when I woke up, I just didn't know it would take not being able to find the wrench to change the grinder head to do it.

I'll come up there and strangle the sob til his eyes pop out.

Another thing that's been really working my nerves is the seat belt chime and having to strap myself in to drive a mile. I know I will calm down but once that chime starts back up...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just connect the seat belt and sit on it dano!


----------



## no tree to big

Cut the wires!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just connect the seat belt and sit on it dano!



I tried that but it still got to be a aggravating tangle when I wanted to use the belt.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Cut the wires!



On these new vehicles everything is controlled by the body control module, that's where the chime is located, and if anything is cut then other systems won't work.

Back in the day there wasn't as much body controlling going on, still if you cut the wires, the dome light wouldn't work as well as other thing but once I open up a module ( not supposed to) and crushed the little chime speaker in there and was happy ever since... well.

I was thinking of trying that now but the chime is for other things - like low washer solvent. Its not low but the chime is chiming and the message center is urging me to fill it.

They were able to fix one of the electronic tire valves for 12 bucks the other day. It was cracked, and had been setting the chime off for a few weeks.


What really is pissing me off is the crazy schedule and dicking around with this loader and now the trailer for it. Finally got everything together and find I still have to weld in a cross member to help support the loader. Andy has been, uh, um, helping. Teaching him to drill through steel is, well, its like drilling through steel.

Right now dead in the water because of the spanner wrench for the grinder is mia. I can't watch him stand around watching me look for the thing, I did the only sensible thing - I tore up the shop and sent him home.

I hate when I try to get help with these projects. It should go quicker with two people but it seems I end up talking more than I want to and having to pretty much do it myself anyway.

Andy is a good kid but still at the point where a lot of what I tell him to do comes out backwards. When you got trucks, clients, trees to think about, turn around and see everything backwards after you took the time and energy to explain that's not good.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

A month ago I finally put in that backup camera AND IT ACTUALLY WORKED! I was in tears. That night it rained, killed the camera. It started working when it dried out. Then it rained again and it not working now for good I think.

It has been grating on me having to work hard to hook up a trailer by myself, moreso now after this camera ******** waste. I was hoping to solve the problem and have it easy.

It seems ya gotta do everything twice, three times if you pay someone to do it.

So I got Andy out there backing me up the trailer and its becoming a cluster **** for some odd reason and taking to long so I finally hop and look to see he's got the latch down but its not on the ball and pretty much don't know what the **** he is doing and I find myself working to hard to hook the ****ing trailer up by myself again and man its getting hot.

Still can't find that ****ing spanner wrench. All this time spent dicking around the shop and driving around nowhere getting not much done has made me weary though I wasn't to pissed off to see I had gotten a couple bucks in my checking account somehow.


----------



## tree MDS

I don't even hear the seat belt chime in my pickup anymore. If someone's riding with me I notice it, that's about it. 

I like the part about the strangling till the eyes pop out though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What for spaner wrench do you need


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I don't even hear the seat belt chime in my pickup anymore. If someone's riding with me I notice it, that's about it.
> 
> I like the part about the strangling till the eyes pop out though.



I got into this guy's truck : the seat belt chime was going off and he was blasting some AM newstation driving down the road trying to have a conversation about what my wife does for a living.
I dunno, does being a tin can with all that racket not equal instant insanity?


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I tried that but it still got to be a aggravating tangle when I wanted to use the belt.


Listen ya dumb ****ing baboon ... Take an hour and go to the junk yard and cut a seat hook off a junk dodge I guarantee the yards full of em . Then when you actually wanna wear it switch and spin that clip up into your hair bun !


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen ya dumb ****ing baboon ... Take an hour and go to the junk yard and cut a seat hook off a junk dodge I guarantee the yards full of em . Then when you actually wanna wear it switch and spin that clip up into your hair bun !


ah the light bulb has come on in the attic.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

What's funny is that my neighbor has Lord's over there now chopping away and I think I just saw the idiot kid I had hired a few years ago running around over there in a wife beater, shorts and sneakers.
Let me tell you about strangling a ************. I'd do it cause I hate the shape of his head... even when I tried to cover it up with a hard hat. He ain't got no hat now. The back of his head is kinda flat, like a good target for a board.

Jesse is over there dressed the same running a big saw, no glasses, no ears. I don't know who they got to climb but he must have the patience of a saint or just a dumb.

I gave the kid an 80 dollar handsaw and 20 dollar clipper, told him to clip the vines from the dirt and cut the clean branches with the saw and explained why. I turn around and he is proudly done the job and holding up my 80 dollar handsaw caked in black dirt, teeth worn worn down and talking about how he called his dad to pick up the firewood and is bringing the 6 year old daughter who he has custody of because his exgirlfriend is a drug whore and his dad is on The Comp and they are going hunting for two weeks leaving me by myself with tons of work after I pretty much GAVE the stupid ass a job after listening to his sob story which wasn't even about anything I already mentioned and everytime I was backing up he was running his mouth about nothing in particular, surely not about the car coming his way, or bent over his phone in the way of the side view mirror and the one time I had him flagging turned out to be such a cluster **** I about just ran him over twice while he stood and watched once by accident ( his)once on purpose ( mine) so I am sure they are over there confirming within themselves that I am indeed a lunatic without purpose, like I never first explained things, like they don't know.

When I first met MDS I was making fun because his guys ripped the door off the truck and were just plain dumb stupid, much like these guys at Lord's. None of Lord's doors match. I have no patience for people that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen ya dumb ****ing baboon ... Take an hour and go to the junk yard and cut a seat hook off a junk dodge I guarantee the yards full of em . Then when you actually wanna wear it switch and spin that clip up into your hair bun !



Not a one in the yards that I found cause I was looking. I can't use the middle belt's hook cause its not the same.

So I can't even drive the truck now and I need to so I can make yet another trip to the hardware store this time for a ****ing SPANNER WRENCH! I'll get there and have to buy a whole new grinder to get the wrench. I'd guess I'd make one but I need the grinder to make one so you see my only recourse is to throw the rest of the crap I got out along with my shoes and go live along the mighty Po River with Mick Dodge.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> ah the light bulb has come on in the attic.



Don't think I haven't already pretty much thought everything through before I start to flip out.

The best truck I had for tree work didn't have any doors. An old Scout. It was big enough to pull trees and work with, very easy to get in and out of. Ya know what it can get like with all the trucks and all the doors.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

They sell replacement spaner wrenchs. I hardly ever use mine. I just push the wheel on the bench and it lossens the nut. The dealer can turn off the seat belt ding for you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> What for spaner wrench do you need



The stupid little ones that come with 4 1/2 inch angle grinders to fit the chuck. I have two from old grinders that don't fit the new one. I know its around this ******** somewhere.

I just need to weld in this crossmember.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Like I said I almost never use a wrench on my 4-1/2" Dewalt grinder.

So did you buy the oil leaker?


----------



## tree MDS

They didn't rip the door off the truck, Dan. They dragged it down the corner of the trailer. Get it straight. Door is still on truckie. lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> They sell replacement spaner wrenchs. I hardly ever use mine. I just push the wheel on the bench and it lossens the nut. The dealer can turn off the seat belt ding for you.



I fount it! I had tried to just spin it off, it was to tight and I bumped my thumb which had gotten cut last night on a can of beans and the thought of dicking around with the ****ing grinder combined with everything else at the time seemed proper for a tantrum.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Like I said I almost never use a wrench on my 4-1/2" Dewalt grinder.
> 
> So did you buy the oil leaker?



I have it for another week till it goes back to the shop and godamn if the repair order don't say it was fixed. Sound familiar? Can't wait to hear their ******** but yes I plan to buy it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

****ing crossmember is in.


----------



## capetrees

Anyone else getting booted randomly from the site? I click remember me to stay logged in but it boots me for some reason when I leave for a while.


----------



## treeman75

I got a rash yesterday on my neck and thought i got into something. Woke up this morning and its worse so went to the doctor and he said its shingles. Got some meds and hope it dont get worse.


----------



## capetrees

From what I've seen and heard, it will get worse.

Good luck


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> I got a rash yesterday on my neck and thought i got into something. Woke up this morning and its worse so went to the doctor and he said its shingles. Got some meds and hope it dont get worse.



Sorry to hear,,,


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I got into this guy's truck : the seat belt chime was going off and he was blasting some AM newstation driving down the road trying to have a conversation about what my wife does for a living.
> I dunno, does being a tin can with all that racket not equal instant insanity?



Just put on the ****ing seatbelt and quit whining. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## TC262

Yesterday... ISA conference and trade show


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> Just put on the ****ing seatbelt and quit whining. It's not that big a deal.



yeah it is! 16 times a day!


----------



## tree MDS

You would think standing around in shorts and loafers making $200 an hour would be cool. Not so much. I hate this!!


----------



## Zale

FYI, shorts and loafers not a good look.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol... boating shoes. Whatever.


----------



## Zale

Much better. Your not wearing black socks right?


----------



## tree MDS

"Let the massacre begin"!!


----------



## capetrees

TC262 said:


> Yesterday... ISA conference and trade show
> View attachment 362457



kinda quiet


----------



## treeclimber101

split maple .... Break time almost done



pool side by 4 with money in the pocket ..... The massacre is happening


----------



## treeclimber101

Sorry if work pictures are poor taste but i gotta take a selfie


----------



## tree MDS

$1600 here. Almost tractor time. Wish I had a couple months of these booked!!


----------



## treeclimber101

pay me


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus. Hope you gave him your "Buck's Pro Pressure Washing" card too!!! lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Jesus. Hope you gave him your "Buck's Pro Pressure Washing" card too!!! lol


Yea that's pretty gross huh ? So many friggan Mosquitos and gnats too ... I guess that house hasn't seen the sun in quite some time


----------



## KenJax Tree

I'd rather see you pick your nose than creepers with a spartan mask and ax.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> I'd rather see you pick your nose than creepers with a spartan mask and ax.


If you say his name 3xs like beetlejuice he appears so stop now cause that was one .... 2 more and well all be hanging ourselves


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Spent a few hours yesterday stumbling around the jobsite looking for the keys. Just can't seem to get it together.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The keys, the seatbelt, the spanner wrench etc ? See I just want to live FREE!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The keys, the seatbelt, the spanner wrench etc ? See I just want to live FREE!



I thought you said you quit smoking that crap??


----------



## treeman75

Crap, today is the third rain day this week. Im thinking I dont have shingles. I been reading about it and dont have any other symptons. Last friday I was doing a big mulberry and it had a vine growing up the trunk with thorns and the guy I was helping said it was poison oak. I noticed this rash on my neck Monday afternoon and seen the doc tues morning and it is about the same. I read about poison oak and it does say a rash could show up a few days after contact. Do any of you guys know about poison oak and what the rash looks like and how to treat it?


----------



## no tree to big

I love putting my crane in peoples yards we "dead wooded" this decent size willow that is crapping out but we couldn't damage any of the remaining lower growth so here we r.... Not the one at rear of truck its back by the shed


----------



## ducaticorse

Dingo blew her motor. God dammit. Just shy of 3k for the replacement and labor. That includes a fresh exhaust and manifold. I've heard rumors before, but the people I talked to at various shops said anything over 1k on the kholer is running on borrowed time. And here I was thinking that I ran it with oil too low, or otherwise ****ed it up on my own.


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> Dingo blew her motor. God dammit. Just shy of 3k for the replacement and labor. That includes a fresh exhaust and manifold. I've heard rumors before, but the people I talked to at various shops said anything over 1k on the kholer is running on borrowed time. And here I was thinking that I ran it with oil too low, or otherwise ****ed it up on my own.



Sorry to hear that. How many hours did it have?


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Dingo blew her motor. God dammit. Just shy of 3k for the replacement and labor. That includes a fresh exhaust and manifold. I've heard rumors before, but the people I talked to at various shops said anything over 1k on the kholer is running on borrowed time. And here I was thinking that I ran it with oil too low, or otherwise ****ed it up on my own.


I have a 25hp kohler with 3,000 hours on it ... It blows blue when I fire it up but it's on full synthetic now , but 3 K I can get ya that engine cheaper then that , my buddy just did a 30 on a 60" tractor for 2200.00 and that was exhaust as well seems high man


----------



## Bandit Man

KenJax Tree said:


> I'd rather see you pick your nose than creepers with a spartan mask and ax.


Saw this at a second hand store. Was tempted to take shirt off and make a muscle, but thought that would be CREEPY !!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I have a 25hp kohler with 3,000 hours on it ... It blows blue when I fire it up but it's on full synthetic now , but 3 K I can get ya that engine cheaper then that , my buddy just did a 30 on a 60" tractor for 2200.00 and that was exhaust as well seems high man


I have no doubt it can be found for less. But I'm just too busy just to be dicking around at the moment. This shop has serviced the machine, has the engine and all related parts in stock, is local and can get it done right away. At this point any additional down time will cost me more than a few hundred bucks I'd save on a motor. If it was the dead of winter. I'd probably feel differently about it. I appreciate the offer though. So thank you


----------



## ducaticorse

On a happier note. There is a secret mod put out by stihl for the 201t that includes a new flywheel, ignition module and carb. I am one of the first one's to have it installed and all I can say is this is how the stihl engineers designed this thing to run in the first place. First few cuts at the shop and I'll put this up against my 200t all day. The guys at the shop were like WTF is this thing when they first ran it as it was the first one they did....


----------



## KenJax Tree

I sent my 201T to Brad and it kicks ass now


----------



## ducaticorse

KenJax Tree said:


> I sent my 201T to Brad and it kicks ass now


Yeah, but this was free under warranty even though I've had the saw since it first came out; something special for stihl customers that bitched enough about the gutlessness of the 201t. I just got a new saw for nothing.


----------



## dbl612

ducaticorse said:


> Yeah, but this was free under warranty even though I've had the saw since it first came out; something special for stihl customers that bitched enough about the gutlessness of the 201t. I just got a new saw for nothing.


hopefully stihl will listen to their customers complaints and remedy their design problem. thats what keeps customers.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> hopefully stihl will listen to their customers complaints and remedy their design problem. thats what keeps customers.


I believe that stihl knew this was going to be an issue from the get go but did it anyway for emissions. This is clearly a well thought out mod that is the remedy for the gutless performance of early model stock 201t saws. I had the lame carb and exhaust port done and it didn't work for crap. This kit did the trick, comes direct from stihl, and it is already on back order according to my shop.


----------



## Toddppm

Just ordered a new T540 from treestuff. No shops had one around here. Was tempted on the Stihl cause that's all I have but even the rep I saw in the spring was kind of leery to talk to me after I said I heard they run like ****.


----------



## treeclimber101

Today I did a lot like 25 yards of chips and a lot of pine wood . 100 or so trees same site and I got 11 done ..... So I'm really bangem out like a rock star .....






volcano mulching ... Real high and awesome like


----------



## tree MDS

I was gonna say... have to charge double for cleanup on those if grinding.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> Just ordered a new T540 from treestuff. No shops had one around here. Was tempted on the Stihl cause that's all I have but even the rep I saw in the spring was kind of leery to talk to me after I said I heard they run like ****.


Make sure it's not an early t540 or you're going to be taking it apart to reattach the fuel line in about a week.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Make sure it's not an early t540 or you're going to be taking it apart to reattach the fuel line in about a week.



Don't even get me started. Jeff says they rip though.


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> Make sure it's not an early t540 or you're going to be taking it apart to reattach the fuel line in about a week.



****! What? Didn't hear anything about that!


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> ****! What? Didn't hear anything about that!


Ha ... Did not see that in the brochure ?


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> ****! What? Didn't hear anything about that!



Oh, he's right. Had it happen to mine.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Oh, he's right. Had it happen to mine.


And it's not like "pop the cover off easy" either...


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> And it's not like "pop the cover off easy" either...



Mine was factory warranted, but I'm sure.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I love Husky's rear handle saws but i've never been a fan of their top handles


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I thought you said you quit smoking that crap??



Dude! I got a day's work done in three days! Client keeps walking and talking me around while Andy stands looking at stuff asking questions I don't know the answers two and today all the sudden had to once again " re-direct" to jump the chipper for some odd reason I think a cable came loose.

Even before I had my own company nothing could get done without me. I guess that's says a lot about me but damn I had such high hopes.

Anyway:

I scored a nice 32 foot ali ladder from this job, though it smells kinda funny its in fine shape so I sent Andy up it to deadwood with chainsaw. Of course I about broke my back and bashed my knee messing around with that ladder.


Right now I have a lot of clients selling their houses and its turning into a good thing because they keep calling me like a mofo.

I am really getting backed up and stressed, these little nuisance cluster ****s are dragging me down, its a slump and I tell ya the road construction out there right now JESUS! Took over an hour to dump - it 5 miles down the road!


----------



## treeclimber101

338 .... Tore out the exhaust screen and made a nice hole in the exhaust runs awesome


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> 338 .... Tore out the exhaust screen and made a nice hole in the exhaust runs awesome


The 338T always reminded me of the 192T
Or vice versa


----------



## treeclimber101

Try one justin told me about the hole in the muffler and it really opens that saw up


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Try one justin told me about the hole in the muffler and it really opens that saw up


Mine is smashed in my basement. The head and case are good. If you want it for parts I'll send it to u fo free. Bar and chain are mint too.


----------



## treeclimber101

And I have two ripe 200s and I will run the 338 when I am climbing really it's a decent saw


----------



## KenJax Tree

I used a Jonsered 2139T (red 338xpt) before and the exhaust burned the **** outta my arm the way it comes up


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> I used a Jonsered 2139T (red 338xpt) before and the exhaust burned the **** outta my arm the way it comes up


 yea that's happened to me too , then I changed the exhaust


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Dude! I got a day's work done in three days! Client keeps walking and talking me around while Andy stands looking at stuff asking questions I don't know the answers two and today all the sudden had to once again " re-direct" to jump the chipper for some odd reason I think a cable came loose.





no tree to big said:


> I love putting my crane in peoples yards we "dead wooded" this decent size willow that is crapping out but we couldn't damage any of the remaining lower growth so here we r.... Not the one at rear of truck its back by the shed




Driving that crane, feeling no pain, No Tree To Big won't you roll yer ball cart ? Just love how ya got er chocked up with that nice shovel. I have the same one, I left it on a client's yard some time ago. I know where it is if ever need it, hope I never do.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Andy got all upset about breaking a flippy cap, a whole ten minute ordeal he was trying to fix. See?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Driving that crane, feeling no pain, No Tree To Big won't you roll yer ball cart ? Just love how ya got er chocked up with that nice shovel. I have the same one, I left it on a client's yard some time ago. I know where it is if ever need it, hope I never do.



Yeah... I think that's a cleanup shovel. Those usually come into play near the end of the job... shortly before the blower. Of course you and Andy are probably still busy stuck on the "which loader should we buy/who's gonna pack the four footer this time/where's that damn "spanner wrench" mode. But that's all good too I guess. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry. I just hate to see perfectly healthy, two armed people going to waste just doinking around all day when there's work to do. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Driving that crane, feeling no pain, No Tree To Big won't you roll yer ball cart ? Just love how ya got er chocked up with that nice shovel. I have the same one, I left it on a client's yard some time ago. I know where it is if ever need it, hope I never do.


The unbreakable red shovels suck for cleaning up the street when it's hot , there all flimsy and bendy ...


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> Today I did a lot like 25 yards of chips and a lot of pine wood . 100 or so trees same site and I got 11 done ..... So I'm really bangem out like a rock star .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volcano mulching ... Real high and awesome like




100 trees same site...that'd be a nice job to have going into the dead of summer. Got a few nice proposals out that'll probably come in but nothing that good!


----------



## Toddppm

ducaticorse said:


> And it's not like "pop the cover off easy" either...




I guess I'll find out if it goes in the - to be fixed pile- soon.


----------



## ducaticorse

Toddppm said:


> I guess I'll find out if it goes in the - to be fixed pile- soon.


It was a glaring defect. I assume the issue has been rectified by now


----------



## jefflovstrom

Toddppm said:


> Just ordered a new T540 from treestuff. No shops had one around here. Was tempted on the Stihl cause that's all I have but even the rep I saw in the spring was kind of leery to talk to me after I said I heard they run like ****.



You are gonna love it. Six of my climbers have them now and I got a couple in the office in the box. I am phasing out the Stihl's,,,,the last few climbers don't know I already have them. I told them to take care of their saws because I want to get all the life out of them but they can't wait to get them. 
You will like the torque it has deep in a cut. You do have to give it a minute after starting due to the auto tune,,but so what,,even the air filters are great.
We only use synthetic mix and keep them clean, they seem better everyday. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> Make sure it's not an early t540 or you're going to be taking it apart to reattach the fuel line in about a week.



Yup, check the serial # and make sure that the number 2014 in it.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Don't even get me started. Jeff says they rip though.



I admit the 2013 one's had problems, never had one tho,,all ours are 2014.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ducaticorse said:


> And it's not like "pop the cover off easy" either...



Just make sure the serial # has 2014 in it!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> 100 trees same site...that'd be a nice job to have going into the dead of summer. Got a few nice proposals out that'll probably come in but nothing that good!


Yea , a lot of that this year , dead or damaged , and I thought that they busted there nut to pay for snow , and no now it's tree time


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Driving that crane, feeling no pain, No Tree To Big won't you roll yer ball cart ? Just love how ya got er chocked up with that nice shovel. I have the same one, I left it on a client's yard some time ago. I know where it is if ever need it, hope I never do.


What u trying to say about my shovel? Somebody dumped them in our yard and the tub grinder almost ate 2 of them but barely they escaped now we use them for the grapples peeps kept grabbing the loader shovels now we know which are which now I just need to chain the damn blower to the truck till its time!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ate some pretty good meatball's with dinner,, one fell on the floor, but I remembered the 5 minute rule!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't care about any rules i just gotta beat the dog to it


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> What u trying to say about my shovel? Somebody dumped them in our yard and the tub grinder almost ate 2 of them but barely they escaped now we use them for the grapples peeps kept grabbing the loader shovels now we know which are which now I just need to chain the damn blower to the truck till its time!


I don't miss those days at all , having to hide all your crap from the other guys , and trying to keep your truck in order I remember coming in a few minutes earlier and just walking around the othe trucks trying to locate my stolen and "borrowed" stuff


----------



## tree MDS

Had the boys in to do a half day trim job today. Mostly just pole clipping hemlocks and white pines along the side of a house.. a little climbing. At about the third to last cut, I finally noticed the new rope I gave the one dumb ass to tie on the pole head the other week wasn't through the pulley and tied around the pole head, but just tied around the pulley (so no pulley effect). Lol, I thought it looked like they were struggling (especially with the four sections). Was thinking they were just weak.


----------



## BC WetCoast

tree MDS said:


> Had the boys in to do a half day trim job today. Mostly just pole clipping hemlocks and white pines along the side of a house.. a little climbing. At about the third to last cut, I finally noticed the new rope I gave the one dumb ass to tie on the pole head the other week wasn't through the pulley and tied around the pole head, but just tied around the pulley (so no pulley effect). Lol, I thought it looked like they were struggling (especially with the four sections). Was thinking they were just weak.



What kind of pole do you use that will work with 4 sections? When I put three sections on, the pole bows so much that you can only clip really small twigs.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

This is what my employee did today. Most likely truck and chipper are totaled. Frame appears to be bent on the chipper. 66 hours.on the chipper. $100k in equipment loss today. Fml. No i gotta fight with the insurance company.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

BC WetCoast said:


> What kind of pole do you use that will work with 4 sections? When I put three sections on, the pole bows so much that you can only clip really small twigs.


I have put 4 - 6' Jameson poles together and then put that on my extendable Jameson pole saw. She was a little bendy! Lol


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> This is what my employee did today. Most likely truck and chipper are totaled. Frame appears to be bent on the chipper. 66 hours.on the chipper. $100k in equipment loss today. Fml. No i gotta fight with the insurance company.




Duuuuudddddde Sorry to hear. I guess it's protocol to ask how the driver is but damn, it's hard to excuse that!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

To fast for the steep hill when loaded and weighing 35,000 lbs with the chipper


----------



## capetrees

2treeornot2tree said:


> This is what my employee did today. Most likely truck and chipper are totaled. Frame appears to be bent on the chipper. 66 hours.on the chipper. $100k in equipment loss today. Fml. No i gotta fight with the insurance company.


Holy ****!!

Gotta be a way to change out the frame of the chipper. 66 Hrs? Gotta be a way.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Dealer said if the frame is bent it's totaled. Can't get the tier 3 140 hp deere engine now either so I will have to go to a tier 4 170 hp cummings. Plus can't find a truck simular with the large tool boxes like I had either.


----------



## Toddppm

Well if he wasn't hurt too bad I hope you kicked his ass!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He was hanging around me. I told him i didn't want to see him for a while. Kids a good.kid but dam it pay attention.


----------



## Zale

Are you going to drug test him?


----------



## no tree to big

That ***** totally saveable had to be 7-8 years ago our Co flipped a chipper truck they beat the box back most of the way cut the top left corner off and welded in new replaced hood door bumper beat the cab straight fuel tank replaced new mirror and its good as new! They rebuild trucks in far worse shape then urs! Buy back the chipper? Buy a worn out unit and swap parts?


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> This is what my employee did today. Most likely truck and chipper are totaled. Frame appears to be bent on the chipper. 66 hours.on the chipper. $100k in equipment loss today. Fml. No i gotta fight with the insurance company.


Dam that is f-****ed up. Hope the insurance co does their job and replaces your stuff. If their is a bright side at least he did not hit someone else.


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> Dam that is f-****ed up. Hope the insurance co does their job and replaces your stuff. If their is a bright side at least he did not hit someone else.


This brings up a question I've always had in the back of my mind... You r driving along Bam situation arises u have two options slam into a car or into another of your own trucks which do u do? Obviously every situation is different you might not be in the same lane as your other truck so do u swerve into other Kane to hit ur truck vs the car? 

Did I just over think this way too much?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> That ***** totally saveable had to be 7-8 years ago our Co flipped a chipper truck they beat the box back most of the way cut the top left corner off and welded in new replaced hood door bumper beat the cab straight fuel tank replaced new mirror and its good as new! They rebuild trucks in far worse shape then urs! Buy back the chipper? Buy a worn out unit and swap parts?


The bed will have to be completely replaced. It is buckled and bowed in so many places. The cab isn't in that bad of shape. Idk maybe they will fix it. I was looking last night for a replacement truck and can't find one for under $40k.


----------



## capetrees

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dealer said if the frame is bent it's totaled. Can't get the tier 3 140 hp deere engine now either so I will have to go to a tier 4 170 hp cummings. Plus can't find a truck simular with the large tool boxes like I had either.



Considering all the fab and rehab guys in here, even if they're fab wanna be's, I'd still look to buy the unit from the insurance folks and try to get a new frame considering everything was bolted or welded onto the frame from the beginning. Tier 4 is gonna be some big bucks.


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> What kind of pole do you use that will work with 4 sections? When I put three sections on, the pole bows so much that you can only clip really small twigs.



Helps if you take a wrap.


----------



## tree MDS

What a bummer with the truck and chipper!! Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's like a bad nightmare!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's like a bad nightmare!



I bet. I really am sorry. I couldn't imagine. Hang in there!!


----------



## VinceGU05

Bought another bloody saw [emoji13]


----------



## tree MDS

Look, new members are already coming in to replace Dave!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha ....


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's like a bad nightmare!



Any other details on how and why this happened? I know you said speed, but there's gotta be more? I understand if it's too soon to talk about it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He was coming down this 1/8 mile long steep hill loaded 3/4 full with mulberry chips towing the 10,012 lb chipper. So he was weighing in around 35,000 lbs total. He said he was in second gear pumping the brakes and he said the brakes gave out. So the retard pulled the parking brake and tried to go right at the "t" intersection. I don't believe he was in second. I am sure he was in 4th. He likes to stick his head his ass at times, so I am guessing that's what was going on. I checked out the brakes and they didn't smell like they got fried and the drums didn't looked glazed. The brakes only had 1000 miles on them.

5 mins before he wrecked he called me to tell me when he turned around earlier that he must of jack knifed the chipper and it bent the jack handle.


----------



## treeclimber101

Arggggg it's just ugly matter how it happened . Glad he didn't fall out the window and get crushed , guy here rolled a tri axle and lost his left arm because I he was holding the mirror trying not to fall out the window when the truck rolled


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He is very lucky seeing he don't wear a seat belt.


----------



## tree MDS

Second gear is really low. I bet your right. Was it not a good idea to pull the parking brake, or you meant just the whole thing?


----------



## treeclimber101

Juice or air I forget ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

When he pulled the parking brake, it had to effect the steering of the truck.

If he was in 2nd gear he would have blew up the engine because it would have been way way over reving


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Air brakes


----------



## tree MDS

Mine locks up and pulls to the left in a panic stop (not locks up, but pulls hard). I'm gonna try and bring it in for servicing this week. Its happened before, they said they just had to pull it apart and clean/grease something or another.


----------



## treeclimber101

You in front or behind ?? Or was he just rolling alone , BTW joe said he's real sorry about your truck , showed him the pics and he said they made him feel sick


----------



## KenJax Tree

One of our guys totaled a truck and wrecked a chipper last year going down an icy hill he hit the brake and the chipper swung around and hit the side of the truck and the whole rig did a 180 and the pintel snapped and threw the chipper into a ditch and he slid backwards down the hill off the road and into a tree in someones front yard. The only thing he really did wrong was hit the brake on the hill


----------



## treeclimber101

I also told him that this is a good reminder to slow the **** down .... It may be your ass that gets killed speeding .


----------



## treeclimber101

Well it's the second major truck accident that a friend had this summer , they happen in 3s so I'm parking my **** and I am gonna ride my ten speed to the job , **** these trucks ...


----------



## KenJax Tree

Blow chips in your little basket on the front


----------



## tree MDS

Did you ride with this guy for a while to make sure he could handle that rig? Driving those trucks is a big responsibility. I know I plan on riding with someone for a while before I ever turn my truck over to him.


----------



## treeclimber101

And those ****ing roads are out of control for real , I know I'm a flat lander I get that , but you have any major issues your screwed like your gonna go over a cliff and blow up if your not careful , I mean **** that I would "maybe" like to ride my harley up there that's about it and maybe a skateboard but a 35,000 lb tree truck nah I'm good . I'll stick to my baby one tons and my sluggish under powered bucket if the truck can't break 55 it's hard to speed


----------



## tree MDS

As with so many things in this business, Porks, you just can't be a moron. Lol. 

And if you have a moron, you have to manage them properly. Know their limitations.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He was dragging his ass as we left the fuel station.he always seems to lag way behind me and I got to wait for him. I rode with him a couple times and he did ok. I thought he would improve his driving skills with practice. I was having engine issues with my bucket yesterday so I was trying to get it home before it broke down on me. I was already backed in the buckets space in the yard when he called me and told me he wrecked. He wrecked about 2 miles from my equipment yard.


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe he was choking on a cheeto..

Lol. Sorry.


----------



## treeclimber101

I was in jersey , rummy you ******* .....


----------



## Pelorus

Sorry to hear your equipment got crunched, Jared.
You need to either replace your destroyer, or mebbe send him off to learn how to drive (and concentrate).


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I just always notice after the gas station "grazing", the driving seems to go downhill (no pun intended) till they're done snacking.


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> Sorry to hear your equipment got crunched, Jared.
> You need to either replace your destroyer, or mebbe send him off to learn how to drive (and concentrate).



Well, on the bright side, he'll probably never do that again!!


----------



## Pelorus

I dunno about that....Never underestimate an underling's potential to do stupid stuff!


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> I dunno about that....Never underestimate an underling's potential to do stupid stuff!



Pull that one twice and its backhoe thirty, IMO. But I hear you.


----------



## Pelorus

Just the mere thought of some dolt trashing a truck I entrusted him to drive makes me want to keel him.
The actual event would prolly result in a severe homicide that keeled him permanently.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Mine locks up and pulls to the left in a panic stop (not locks up, but pulls hard). I'm gonna try and bring it in for servicing this week. Its happened before, they said they just had to pull it apart and clean/grease something or another.


prob got a leaking wheel seal


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> prob got a leaking wheel seal



You mean like leaking on the brake that's not working? That would make sense. I had someone look at the slack adjusters (whatever they are lol) not too long ago and they were fine. The abs light has been on for a while too, but no change in braking since then.


----------



## KenJax Tree

You better know what slack adjusters are if the DOT inspects them and there is more than 1" of play its a huge fine


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, yeah. I hear you. Why its going in the shop soon. Guess since the ****ing treework seems to have temporarily dried up again, and I actually have a little money in the bank (plus the arm), I'll have to dump some money into the equipment. Chipper needs brakes too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My truck had auto adjusting slack adjusters.


----------



## tree MDS

Mine is a 2002?


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> My truck had auto adjusting slack adjusters.



Sorry to hear about this debacle. Two of my trucks have auto slack adjusters and still need to be fine tuned by hand once in a while.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The shop said they aren't adjustable. Idk


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> You mean like leaking on the brake that's not working? That would make sense. I had someone look at the slack adjusters (whatever they are lol) not too long ago and they were fine. The abs light has been on for a while too, but no change in braking since then.


the wheel with the leaky seal causes the lining to grab on that wheel and truck will pull in that direction. also have someone apply the brakes while you watch the rods on the cans extend. both rods on each axle should extend the same for even braking. I've had probs with broken rods and springs in the cans causing erratic braking. easy inspection and easy fix


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> the wheel with the leaky seal causes the lining to grab on that wheel and truck will pull in that direction. also have someone apply the brakes while you watch the rods on the cans extend. both rods on each axle should extend the same for even braking. I've had probs with broken rods and springs in the cans causing erratic braking. easy inspection and easy fix



Guy had me working the brakes while he checked them out a few months ago. I'm thinking your leaky seal idea makes sense. I don't know. We'll find out.


----------



## capetrees

2treeornot2tree said:


> He was coming down this 1/8 mile long steep hill loaded 3/4 full with mulberry chips towing the 10,012 lb chipper. So he was weighing in around 35,000 lbs total. He said he was in second gear pumping the brakes and he said the brakes gave out. So the retard pulled the parking brake and tried to go right at the "t" intersection. I don't believe he was in second. I am sure he was in 4th. He likes to stick his head his ass at times, so I am guessing that's what was going on. I checked out the brakes and they didn't smell like they got fried and the drums didn't looked glazed. The brakes only had 1000 miles on them.
> 
> 5 mins before he wrecked he called me to tell me when he turned around earlier that he must of jack knifed the chipper and it bent the jack handle.




Looking at the pictures, what hill?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's there. the truck is on its side at the bottom of it.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's there. the truck is on its side at the bottom of it.


Sorry about the equipment man. Hang tough !!


----------



## ozzy42

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dealer said if the frame is bent it's totaled. Can't get the tier 3 140 hp deere engine now either so I will have to go to a tier 4 170 hp cummings. Plus can't find a truck simular with the large tool boxes like I had either.


I'm sorry about your rig man,totally sucks. Do you have any race fab shops near by? I bet a good one could fix your chipper.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was going to continue with my usual depressing and tired tirad but uh, well JESUS ****ING CHRIST!

Talk about a cluster ****!

Jared put a LOT of work into that rig.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, its a bad deal for sure. Gonna be impossible to recoup some of that through insurance I would think (new brakes, etc).


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

It gets crazy fast.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It gets crazy fast.



Probably because we're all crazy to begin with. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Yeah... I think that's a cleanup shovel. Those usually come into play near the end of the job... shortly before the blower. Of course you and Andy are probably still busy stuck on the "which loader should we buy/who's gonna pack the four footer this time/where's that damn "spanner wrench" mode. But that's all good too I guess. Lol



It been absolutely impossible since last winter, nothing cooperates, everything is stuck and broken, won,t be fixed, stubborn and not in a straight line.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> Looking at the pictures, what hill?



It's pretty hilly up there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have about 45k invested in that truck not including my time. I check the chipper out again this morning. The frame is definitely bent about a 1/4" to the left right at the first cross member. 

I been looking at trucks and can't find anything really simular. Might pay a little more and get a chip / grapple truck


----------



## tree MDS

I wonder if something like that could be put on an autobody frame straightening machine? Just thinking here.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah Idk. I am gonna explore all my options before I cash any insurance checks that's for sure. I have a bad feeling that this might end up with me sueing the insurance company to get fair values for my equipment. I hope not but all my other dealingswith the insurance companies haven't been so pleasant.


----------



## tree MDS

I really hope I never have to go through anything like that. I'm not sure I'm even capable of it.


----------



## tree MDS

This broken arm has been enough of a pita and I still have a full four weeks with the cast. 

I won't say the whole deal scared me.. but damn sure reminded me that we're not picking daisies out there, that's for sure.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I just always notice after the gas station "grazing", the driving seems to go downhill (no pun intended) till they're done snacking.



Gas station cluster ****s I don't need.


----------



## KenJax Tree

On a brighter note:


----------



## squad143

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have about 45k invested in that truck not including my time. I check the chipper out again this morning. The frame is definitely bent about a 1/4" to the left right at the first cross member.
> 
> I been looking at trucks and can't find anything really simular. Might pay a little more and get a chip / grapple truck


 
Man thats sucks.
One possible option may be finding an undercarriage from a burnt out excavator and turning your chipper into a tracked machine. Just thinking of possibilities.

Hope it works out with the insurance.


----------



## tree MDS

Too bad we couldn't unbann a few members now. Hint, hint. I know I'm gonna get pretty bored of coming in here practically talking to myself after a while.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah it would be nice to get Dave back.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah it would be nice to get Dave back.



Right. That old bastard is good people. Had a ton of knowledge too. Besides, I had just perfected ****ing with him without causing him to totally flip out. lol


----------



## ducaticorse

Wait a minute, vet got banned?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Maybe he said **** it,, I would.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Even if he never comes back we don't have to deal with MB anymore......for now anyways


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Wait a minute, vet got banned?


You got all the equipment back out of the shop yet Ryan ??


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Too bad we couldn't unbann a few members now. Hint, hint. I know I'm gonna get pretty bored of coming in here practically talking to myself after a while.



We are gonna grow old together... and die along the way.

Oh Butchy and Vet are fine.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What happen to mb?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Banned


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Even if he never comes back we don't have to deal with MB anymore......for now anyways



Oh stop.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

KenJax Tree said:


> Banned


****ing awesome


----------



## KenJax Tree




----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> You got all the equipment back out of the shop yet Ryan ??



Crane is out, log truck is waiting for a new hydro pump and a cylinder rebuild. They didn't get to the rig on the bucket, but they will this weekend. I'll use the bucket this week. The crane subframe needs a gusset welded into it, that is getting done this weekend as well. The chip truck was serviced and in use, and the chipper got the upgraded digital auto feed on her and is ready to rock. The dingo is in for a new motor should be done by the end of the week. Did I miss anything??


----------



## luckydad

You be ready to roll by the end of the week to make some big coin then !!


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> You be ready to roll by the end of the week to make some big coin then !!



Shoot, we're live all this week, just making due with what we have. Taking down a giant, and I mean giant oak with a trunk as big as I've ever seen in person starting Tuesday. Back yard Crane job tight access 9 foot wide entrance zero forgiveness, shoehorning the crane the bucket and the log truck, but that little log truck is key for forwarding the wood out. The shop said he should have it back for me Tuesday. Hoping so......


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Shoot, we're live all this week, just making due with what we have. Taking down a giant, and I mean giant oak with a trunk as big as I've ever seen in person starting Tuesday. Back yard Crane job tight access 9 foot wide entrance zero forgiveness, shoehorning the crane the bucket and the log truck, but that little log truck is key for forwarding the wood out. The shop said he should have it back for me Tuesday. Hoping so......


How long will the tree take ??


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> How long will the tree take ??



I'll shoot some pictures of it before we start. The crown isn't all that big or complicated besides it's entirely over a house and the leads are all 20" plus. It's the dang trunk that is insanely huge. I quoted it at two days. I'm going to be takin 3ft long trunk pieces off being right up on it with the 25. It's absurd.


----------



## luckydad

We did this one on Saturday it's not huge by any standards. In and out by 3ish.


----------



## luckydad




----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> We did this one on Saturday it's not huge by any standards. In and out by 3ish.


I have bucket truck envy. Is that an Oregon bar on your saw?

And no joking, the trunk on our oak is twice the size of the base of this oak.


----------



## luckydad

Yea 32" lightweight


----------



## ducaticorse

Did I buy that from a dealer or private sale? I looked at new ones, 150k plus. No thank you


----------



## luckydad

I'd just as soon not have to do trees that big.


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> I'd just as soon not have to do trees that big.


Judging by how fast he jumped on the quote I gave him, seems as if none of the other tree services wanted to either lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

luckydad said:


> I'd just as soon not have to do trees that big.


Did you stuff that whole thing into your brush truck?


----------



## luckydad

I got it used from a guy I know here.


----------



## luckydad

ducaticorse said:


> Did you stuff that whole thing into your brush truck?


No we loaded the chunk wood on the dump truck and put everything else on the loader truck.


----------



## treeman75

I hope I can get some work done this week, we had 4 rain days last week. I just put 700 some pics on my computer from my phone. I cant seem to put pics on here from my phone.


----------



## treeman75

Here is a cottonwood we did the week before, it was in a tight spot. That's one of my guys wearing one of my pink shirts.LOL


----------



## treeman75

Here is a pic of me and the wife a few weeks ago leaving for my 20 year high school reunion.


----------



## capetrees

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have about 45k invested in that truck not including my time. I check the chipper out again this morning. The frame is definitely bent about a 1/4" to the left right at the first cross member.
> 
> I been looking at trucks and can't find anything really simular. Might pay a little more and get a chip / grapple truck



http://www.englesframeandbodyshop.com/
Nearby, no?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

There about a hour away


----------



## capetrees

KenJax Tree said:


>



Checked his profile in here. Doesn't show as banned yet.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah it does


----------



## tree MDS

I just think treeman75's wife is cute. Lol. I hope that doesn't make me a creeper!?


----------



## treeman75

What got him banned? Was it his gay tree guy thread he started?


----------



## treeman75

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/gay-treeworkers.261071/


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> What happen to mb?



Yer truck is out lying on its side in the middle of the road and you have time to ask about Butchy?


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't even know why he got banned this time.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> What got him banned? Was it his gay tree guy thread he started?



I never really read the forum rules. Is there a don't ask, don't tell policy here at AS? Doesn't sound like a bad idea, actually... just thinking out loud here..


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yer truck is out lying on its side in the middle of the road and you have time to ask about Butchy?



Probably comic relief at that point.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 363019
> Here is a pic of me and the wife a few weeks ago leaving for my 20 year high school reunion.



Whoa doggy! That sure is a spankin shirt! Whadya hijack a rodeo clown?

Ya know, a guy wears a shirt like that around here, well, questions come up.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Whoa doggy! That sure is a spankin shirt! Whadya hijack a rodeo clown?
> 
> Ya know, a guy wears a shirt like that around here, well, questions come up.



LOL!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Rodeo clown


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> I don't even know why he got banned this time.



I think he was trying to tell us he was coming out but it got messy.


----------



## treeman75

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Whoa doggy! That sure is a spankin shirt! Whadya hijack a rodeo clown?
> 
> Ya know, a guy wears a shirt like that around here, well, questions come up.


Rodeo clown thats funny LOL. It must be a midwest thing


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Rodeo clown





treeman75 said:


> Rodeo clown thats funny LOL. It must be a midwest thing



Total culture shock!


----------



## treeman75

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Total culture shock![/QUOTE
> Ya, im thinking it would be a big shock for ya!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I just think treeman75's wife is cute. Lol. I hope that doesn't make me a creeper!?


Ummmmmm........ that's his daughter .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummmmmm........ that's his daughter .



Stop trying to drag down the conversation, Porks. I was just lookin'.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha .....


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> Checked his profile in here. Doesn't show as banned yet.



Funny how he banned me from his site while on this site. Never did get banned while on his site, weird,,lol
Nice relaxed Sunday, tomorrow the pressure is on to finish all the school's in one week, it will be crazy.
Another ms200t was acting up yesterday, now he has a brand new 540.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha .....



Creeper...


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Funny how he banned me from his site while on this site. Never did get banned while on his site, weird,,lol
> Nice relaxed Sunday, tomorrow the pressure is on to finish all the school's in one week, it will be crazy.
> Another ms200t was acting up yesterday, now he has a brand new 540.
> Jeff



I'm sure it will rip.


----------



## treeclimber101

For like at least 15/20 minutes .....


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> I never really read the forum rules. Is there a don't ask, don't tell policy here at AS? Doesn't sound like a bad idea, actually... just thinking out loud here..




Think it was some replies in the gay marriage thread that got deleted? Hopefully it's everlasting! I guess he got a little testy about his lifestyle?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Funny how he banned me from his site while on this site. Never did get banned while on his site, weird,,lol
> Nice relaxed Sunday, tomorrow the pressure is on to finish all the school's in one week, it will be crazy.
> Another ms200t was acting up yesterday, now he has a brand new 540.
> Jeff


You can mail me all your broken 200t you want.


----------



## treeclimber101

MB is gay ? Is that for sure or speculation ?


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Think it was some replies in the gay marriage thread that got deleted? Hopefully it's everlasting! I guess he got a little testy about his lifestyle?



Lol. Missed it. Saw the link posted earlier, but only skimmed the first two or three posts. Looked creepy. lol


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> MB is gay ? Is that for sure or speculation ?



Had to Like that, I think MB "Likes" you too!


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea I'm sure at night at the blaster compound would involve me meeting the ether bunny !!!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I'm sure at night at the blaster compound would involve me meeting the ether bunny !!!!



Oh please. Not like you wouldn't be snuggling right up to the bunny!!


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> I'll shoot some pictures of it before we start. The crown isn't all that big or complicated besides it's entirely over a house and the leads are all 20" plus. It's the dang trunk that is insanely huge. I quoted it at two days. I'm going to be takin 3ft long trunk pieces off being right up on it with the 25. It's absurd.


Wtf is it like 15 foot in diameter?


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Wtf is it like 15 foot in diameter?


I'll take pictures Tuesday. It's probably a solid 8 feet if my memory serves me right. And I can't get right up on it. I'll probably be out at about 80ft 65-70 degrees.


----------



## Goose IBEW

15' in circumference?


----------



## ducaticorse

Goose IBEW said:


> 15' in circumference?


No, he meant diameter, and was being a wise guy


----------



## no tree to big

You musta phrased one of ur replies wrong u said u could get right up on it with the crane but if ur stretched out I can see the 3 footers just be careful can be tricky to strap something so short and keep it from slipping/flipping


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> You can mail me all your broken 200t you want.



All four boxes?
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> All four boxes?
> Jeff


Got enough parts to ship me a saw


----------



## KenJax Tree

How about the NIB ones in the office


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> You musta phrased one of ur replies wrong u said u could get right up on it with the crane but if ur stretched out I can see the 3 footers just be careful can be tricky to strap something so short and keep it from slipping/flipping


Yeah I did type that. I haven't been out to see it in a month, and I remembered after typing that I can't get right up to it. I'll snap some shots tomorrow. As I said, the crown in that big, but all the leaders, like dang.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> MB is gay ? Is that for sure or speculation ?



I was uh, um, just stating the obvious?

Its quite possibly true, the man seems to have that agenda but he is not all bad and something of a riot. No worse than you or I though remind me not to hitch hike in Baton Rouge.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Funny how he banned me from his site while on this site. Never did get banned while on his site, weird,,lol
> Nice relaxed Sunday, tomorrow the pressure is on to finish all the school's in one week, it will be crazy.
> Another ms200t was acting up yesterday, now he has a brand new 540.
> Jeff



He did!? Why that POS!

Wait! Did you try to write him up?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> He did!? Why that POS!
> 
> Wait! Did you try to write him up?



I thought you two would hit it off reminiscing about old times together.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Ether bunny. Just sounds refreshing!


----------



## treeman75

Ya, it sounds like it would be tough. I have had some buddies killed too. I think back at some of the stupid crap i did. With my own kids now it scares the crap out of me thinking they will be driving sometime.


----------



## treeman75

What happened to your post mds?


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> What happened to your post mds?



Sorry, bud. Was just thinking out loud. Seemed a little dark for the thread. Been about 20 years now, so things are well compartmentalized at this point. Just walking around that yard will be tough though. Probably shouldn't have erased the post.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its ok for the MDS to have feelings.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol!! I'm just a softy at heart!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol!! I'm just a softy at heart!!



Boy yer yearning fer a journing.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Boy yer yearning fer a journing.



What? 

That wasn't too bad. I just started seeing dollar signs. Big, big silver maple with huge hole from an ancient tear out. Big time plywood party.. brush to clear, stumps too dig out, etc.. Priced it right too. We'll see. Gonna wish I had a left arm if I get this one, damn it. I got a plan though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

"Junior" is turning out all right. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Wait.. tell me you're not driving with a spartan helmet and axe!!??


----------



## no tree to big

Fukin loan a saw to a buddy, dude used to be a climber for several years ****ing saw comes back with a bent bar wtf really u can't handle an 18" bar cutting 6-10" mulberrys found out he bent his saw in half too! Never loaning another damn thing to anybody ever


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Fukin loan a saw to a buddy, dude used to be a climber for several years ****ing saw comes back with a bent bar wtf really u can't handle an 18" bar cutting 6-10" mulberrys found out he bent his saw in half too! Never loaning another damn thing to anybody ever



Never loan a saw. Ever.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Never loan a saw. Ever.


I have his climbing gear so I figured since I've had that for 10 years id let him use my little saw, never again
Better check/ dump the has in it too


----------



## treeclimber101

Spent 4 hours yesterday with my face in the toilet throwing up , slept for 16 hours straight woke up this morning ate a slice of pizza and had a Gatorade and went to work , rained for 1 hour this morning so we just got to the job .... I feel good but my head feels like a balloon..... Ha today should be awesome


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Spent 4 hours yesterday with my face in the toilet throwing up , slept for 16 hours straight woke up this morning ate a slice of pizza and had a Gatorade and went to work , rained for 1 hour this morning so we just got to the job .... I feel good but my head feels like a balloon..... Ha today should be awesome



Sounds horrible. What happened to you, you poor thing??


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Sounds horrible. What happened to you, you poor thing??


I like the new MDS you are so compassionate and caring


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I like the new MDS you are so compassionate and caring



Everyone can change. You just have to believe.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Chipper dealer out this morning. He is gonna try to get morbark to send him a new chipper minus the engine and winch. Then we can just switch my engine and winch over to the new chipper. Hope.it works out.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Chipper dealer out this morning. He is gonna try to get morbark to send him a new chipper minus the engine and winch. Then we can just switch my engine and winch over to the new chipper. Hope.it works out.



That makes sense. I was surprised how easy it was to take the engine off mine when we painted it.


----------



## Trx250r180

Treevet ?


----------



## tree MDS

Trx250r180 said:


> Treevet ?



Still banned I believe.


----------



## capetrees

2treeornot2tree said:


> Chipper dealer out this morning. He is gonna try to get morbark to send him a new chipper minus the engine and winch. Then we can just switch my engine and winch over to the new chipper. Hope.it works out.




very cool


----------



## treeclimber101

Damn Jared that's a sweet deal .... And thanks Paul for the kind words ... Just ripped up a silver !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Foundout there might be a brand new identical chipper to.mine sitting at morbark. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was surprised the guy at tech support for the back up camera is just sending me a new one without a receipt. Fat load of good it will do unless I figure out a way to seal the water out of it. Its one of those you see at Pep Boys or some **** like that. Peak makes it. Anybody else have one or use similar?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Foundout there might be a brand new identical chipper to.mine sitting at morbark. Keeping my fingers crossed.



So, uh, um, how is the kid who crashed it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Losing his job! Dumb ****


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Losing his job! Dumb ****



Are you stuck paying any bills for him? IS he fired yet?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Are they looking into the brake problem? Did you drug test the kid?


----------



## tree MDS

Well, just made an appointment to drop my International off at the dealers for next week. A whole list of things, plus service. Should be pricey. Don't wanna spend the money, but gotta care for my babies.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Seems everybody is in love with these new X rings but to me it like taking a step back.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Seems everybody is in love with these new X rings but to me it like taking a step back.



what's an x ring? And I'm still waiting for you to define "journing", please. When you get a chance, good Dr.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

.there was no brake problem only a idiot behind the wheel problem. Truck had plenty of air when flipped back over and the drums / brakes weren't glazed. There isn't no black marks the whole way down the hill tile the last 30 feet. If the truck brakes failed, the chipper brakes would have locked up. He is losing his job no matter what so why drug test. He don't have a dime to his name so it's not.like if he was on drugs I could recover some of the money I am gonna lose.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The state police didn't dot or weigh the truck. The trooper said I think we both agree he was going to fast


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> what's an x ring? And I'm still waiting for you to define "journing", please. When you get a chance, good Dr.


Maybe he will respond between gynecology exams


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Maybe he will respond between gynecology exams



Ether bunny. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> The state police didn't dot or weigh the truck. The trooper said I think we both agree he was going to fast



Nice of them to finally give a guy a break just as his world has careened to a grinding halt.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He did mention something about the chipper being 10,012 lbs and technically he should have had a class a cdl. For that 12 ****ing lbs. Smh. But he said he wasn't gonna worry about it since I was having a bad enough day


----------



## tree MDS

Was wondering about that 12 pounds. 

I hate to sound like a ****, but I still think you're not accepting any responsibility here. You don't just pull some kid outta his Hyundai and throw him behind the wheel of something like that. Cdl rig or not.


----------



## tree MDS

Not that I'm an angel, or anything..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I rode with him a couple times. He has driven down that hill at least 30 times with the same rig.


----------



## tree MDS

I just don't think that's enough, that's all.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well what do you do for driver training?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> He did mention something about the chipper being 10,012 lbs and technically he should have had a class a cdl. For that 12 ****ing lbs. Smh. But he said he wasn't gonna worry about it since I was having a bad enough day



Did they weigh it right there at the accident?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well what do you do for driver training?



I would've made sure he knew what rpms to downshift at, gone through the whole pumping brakes/rpm deal... and then rode with him long enough to make sure he got it. That's all.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Did they weigh it right there at the accident?



No. Read.. Dr..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> No. Read.. Dr..



I am asking how the cop knew what the thing weighed.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am asking how the cop knew what the thing weighed.



I think he mentioned before that its right on the chipper. My trailer is like that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

All new chippers have vin tags like trailers do, saying the weight, tire sizes, vin number, date of manufacturer


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I think he mentioned before that its right on the chipper. My trailer is like that.



I was wondering if the cops had a database they used.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> what's an x ring? And I'm still waiting for you to define "journing", please. When you get a chance, good Dr.



X-rings seem to be the latest and greatest in rigging. Basically two thimbles spliced onto slings. The thimbles are made of some high tech stuff. The guy who developed them hangs out on the Buzz. Lots of videos to watch.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> All new chippers have vin tags like trailers do, saying the weight, tire sizes, vin number, date of manufacturer



I think I would have noticed on my 2007 chipper but there doesn't seem to be one. I think it weighs around 4500, bought new from dealer, was told it don't need brakes.

I just bought a 16 foot tandem axle flat trailer. I did notice a brand new vin plate on the tounge. The trailer is registered as being made in 1956. It could be that old, I doubt it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> X-rings seem to be the latest and greatest in rigging. Basically two thimbles spliced onto slings. The thimbles are made of some high tech stuff. The guy who developed them hangs out on the Buzz. Lots of videos to watch.



I just can't believe guys are dumping such big weight on them. They might be strong and highly developed but there is still friction when the rope is running hard.

So the guys with no dough are making their own out of shackles thinking its gonna take a big load then they end up snapping ropes.

Some of the stuff I saw guys doing with X rings, well, I know things are right of the cusp of snapping. You can't rely on sending **** down on them, you have to have the pulley so the rope don't break. Without it is like stepping back in time and I am not sure this thing was intended to be use a sole rigging point anyway.


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well what do you do for driver training?



I tell them to pretend they are driving and then make them try to text. Then I slap their $600 phone out of their hand with one hand and their forehead with the other hand.


----------



## TC262

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I just can't believe guys are dumping such big weight on them. They might be strong and highly developed but there is still friction when the rope is running hard.
> 
> So the guys with no dough are making their own out of shackles thinking its gonna take a big load then they end up snapping ropes.
> 
> Some of the stuff I saw guys doing with X rings, well, I know things are right of the cusp of snapping. You can't rely on sending **** down on them, you have to have the pulley so the rope don't break. Without it is like stepping back in time and I am not sure this thing was intended to be use a sole rigging point anyway.



You might change your mind if you seen them in person. They look like they can take some abuse and when used right there isn't that much frictio, It's not so much the friction that snaps the rope it's the bend radius and these address that. I'd use em if they were midline attachable.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Was wondering about that 12 pounds.
> 
> I hate to sound like a ****, but I still think you're not accepting any responsibility here. You don't just pull some kid outta his Hyundai and throw him behind the wheel of something like that. Cdl rig or not.


I have already told Jared that I am not capable of driving that truck on those roads ... I mean if that truck was here on flat roads no problem all day long but what you guys drive on is not by any standards normal . I agree that next time Jared needs to be at the helm I that truck and not some friggan goober , if indeed he is a friggan goober


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I would have driven that truck but my bucket truck is a cdl truck and he didn't have a cdl. Maybe I should re register my bucket to make it under cdl so I can drive the new chip truck and chipper all the time.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I would have driven that truck but my bucket truck is a cdl truck and he didn't have a cdl. Maybe I should re register my bucket to make it under cdl so I can drive the new chip truck and chipper all the time.


Yea you can always go down on the bucket it has squirt brakes and you hardly ever pull anything with that or am I wrong , my door says 33,000 and I am registered at 25,999 and I have never had an issue with the DOT ... Ever


----------



## KenJax Tree

Or require everyone to have a CDL we all need a class A


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I do to my mini alot with it but that's only 5k with trailer.


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea you can always go down on the bucket it has squirt brakes and you hardly ever pull anything with that or am I wrong , my door says 33,000 and I am registered at 25,999 and I have never had an issue with the DOT ... Ever


It's different state to state but here in wi cdl is required if the registration, actual, or gvwr is over 26,000. Even if the actual and registered weight is under they will still nail ya here


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I have already told Jared that I am not capable of driving that truck on those roads ... I mean if that truck was here on flat roads no problem all day long but what you guys drive on is not by any standards normal . I agree that next time Jared needs to be at the helm I that truck and not some friggan goober , if indeed he is a friggan goober



I agree. Wait, who's the goober, Jared or the other one??


----------



## tree MDS

Ordered a few new 3/4" tenex slings and another 3/4" cmi block earlier. Gonna pick a new 9/16 db locally tomorrow too.

Amazing how some of the most important (and relatively cheap) things can go neglected if you're not careful.


----------



## Zale

You didn't buy any X-rings?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> You didn't buy any X-rings?



Lol. Was thinking about that. Did see them in the Sherrill catalog earlier though. Funny, been resting my drinks right on the old x rings all year!

Was thinking they'd be good for a grcs redirect (concise) if the rope was coming down from the tree you're working on. Bought the pulley cuz I want to get the groundy and grcs away from the load by going to another tree (where I can). Cough.. cough.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I normally just buy 3/4" tenner and splice my own loops. Very very easy and you save a boat load of money


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I normally just buy 3/4" tenner and splice my own loops. Very very easy and you save a boat load of money



Its good that you learned to splice and all, but you ain't doing enough work to save a "boatload" on splicing tennex slings. Drivers ed for the workers might be a thought though. Just saying. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway. Sorry if that sounded a little harsh Jared. I was just thinking out loud. 

I'm just glad Creeperella is gone. Is Dave unbanned yet!!??


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Spent 4 hours yesterday with my face in the toilet throwing up , slept for 16 hours straight woke up this morning ate a slice of pizza and had a Gatorade and went to work , rained for 1 hour this morning so we just got to the job .... I feel good but my head feels like a balloon..... Ha today should be awesome



Dairy Queen?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Anyway. Is Dave unbanned yet!!??




That old bastid has been out here in So Cal, in La Jolla, didn't even look me up. Sounds like he had a good time.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Dairy Queen?



Sounds like he swallowed something he regretted, no doubt!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Its good that you learned to splice and all, but you ain't doing enough work to save a "boatload" on splicing tennex slings. Drivers ed for the workers might be a thought though. Just saying. Lol


Well a store bought sling is like $50. I can splice my own for like $20


----------



## nbouley010

Sorry, no pics but we dropped about 40 trees into lakes for some better fishing. One was actually a 41"dbh white pine that popped off the stump and slid down the hill 15ft into the lake..... thank goodness cause noway were 6 of us gonna move that sumabitch with manual log haulers


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well a store bought sling is like $50. I can splice my own for like $20



Yeah, but if you use up three slings a year (highly doubt it), that's only $90. I could almost spend that at the packie in a day. Besides, I like the peace of mind I get in a professionally spiced sling. Bigger things to worry about. That's just me though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but if you use up three slings a year (highly doubt it), that's only $90. I could almost spend that at the packie in a day. Besides, I like the peace of mind I get in a professionally spiced sling. Bigger things to worry about. That's just me though.


Splicing tennex Is so easy. Takes about 5 mins a splice. Even you could do it!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Splicing tennex Is so easy. Takes about 5 mins a splice. Even you could do it!



You're not hearing me!! I'd rather be doing something else for what that amounts to. Better things to worry about/put my energy into (if I was that motivated).


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I was wondering if the cops had a database they used.



They do. It's called SCMODS
State, County, Municipal Offender Data System


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> They do. It's called SCMODS
> State, County, Municipal Offender Data System



Wait.. you guys still dwelling on MB?? I thought that was all cleared up? 

Are they gonna unbann Dave soon ya think??


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Dairy Queen?


I think it in some spinach I ate Sunday night .... Shut tasted weird , like tangy ?


----------



## treeclimber101

treeclimber101 said:


> I think it in some spinach I ate Sunday night .... **** tasted weird , like tangy ?


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> I think it in some spinach I ate Sunday night .... Shut tasted weird , like tangy ?



Tangy is never a good taste.


----------



## treeman75

An old guy I worked with long ago said if it taste tangy its no good and we wasnt talking about spinach!


----------



## jefflovstrom

nbouley010 said:


> Sorry, no pics but we dropped about 40 trees into lakes for some better fishing. One was actually a 41"dbh white pine that popped off the stump and slid down the hill 15ft into the lake..... thank goodness cause noway were 6 of us gonna move that sumabitch with manual log haulers



Maybe I am regional, but that sounds not right,,,I did not say 'Dumb", If you plan on making a mess, you should have a plan to clean up your mess,
How many fish did you get during that op? 
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Going for a romantic moonlight boat cruise on one of those improved lakes could be epic.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> That old bastid has been out here in So Cal, in La Jolla, didn't even look me up. Sounds like he had a good time.
> Jeff


he was on an undercover mission checking rakes, wheel chocks, and hitch pins.


----------



## dbl612

Pelorus said:


> Going for a romantic moonlight boat cruise on one of those improved lakes could be epic.


have to use a quad the way all those lakes are dried up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> he was on an undercover mission checking rakes, wheel chocks, and hitch pins.



You are quite the witty guy!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Going for a romantic moonlight boat cruise on one of those improved lakes could be epic.


I see many john boats jumping and breaking lower ends


----------



## nbouley010

dbl612 said:


> have to use a quad the way all those lakes are dried up.


Not dried up here, still a steep 38' in the center). May have to hoof it through the woods to get there though


----------



## jefflovstrom

Gotta love it when a plan comes together,,,,,right?
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Wait.. you guys still dwelling on MB?? I thought that was all cleared up?
> 
> Are they gonna unbann Dave soon ya think??



No, it was about DOT cops, and if yer not splicing tenex YER LOSING MONEY!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> No, it was about DOT cops, and if yer not splicing tenex YER LOSING MONEY!



Right. And if you're not buying 55 gallon drums of bar oil from BJ's, retipping stumper teeth, making your own chains, and whatever else bored cheap bastards stress about, you're also losing money. Me, I can live with losing a little at that rate. lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Right. And if you're not buying 55 gallon drums of bar oil from BJ's, retipping stumper teeth, making your own chains, and whatever else bored cheap bastards stress about, you're also losing money. Me, I can live with losing a little at that rate. lol



I've been thinking of getting my very own 55 gal drum of oil. You don't!? Don't have a tank of offroad diesel at the shop!?


----------



## tree MDS

No.


----------



## gorman

Had my first firewood complaint of the season. New couple moved into town and ordered 5 cords. They texted later that night accusing me of selling them green wood when it's been sitting split for 11 or so months. 

Not a total bummer since they'll know that they're full of it when they burn this stuff


----------



## tree MDS

Here you go JJ. Matches your chipper and everything!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah just a hook. If i got that direction i will be getting a grapple so i don't have to sling everything


----------



## tree MDS

I agree. By the time the two sections of roof were off I'd already be stuffing logs in with the tractor. No tool boxes either. Nice chip body though! I'm sure it would be handy to have around, but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Why does that name "Jim's " tree service sound familiar ?


----------



## capetrees

Treevet back yet?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Not yet but i see MB is back


----------



## tree MDS

Yes, things are definitely not going in a good direction.


----------



## capetrees

KenJax Tree said:


> Not yet but i see MB is back



Indirectly, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Why does that name "Jim's " tree service sound familiar ?



I think Jim is a poplar name,,pun intended.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> Treevet back yet?



No, but the 'Entertainment" is. Told you he ain't banned.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Right. And if you're not buying 55 gallon drums of bar oil from BJ's, retipping stumper teeth, making your own chains, and whatever else bored cheap bastards stress about, you're also losing money. Me, I can live with losing a little at that rate. lol


Haha we have 55 gallon drums of bar oil,antifreeze, and highranger oil 500 gallons of engine oil and 500 of regular hydro. on road, off road and unleaded and a tank for 50:1 spin our own chains (only takes a couple mins) sharpen our own chipper blades we however don't splice or retip stumped teeth


----------



## tree MDS

Hey.. I get it, some guys hide in the basement and work on their ham radios, others take up splicing and retipping stumper teeth. To each his own, the MDS says!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Mad dash to get all the school work done before school starts,,what a day!
Massive euc removals around a football field. Eight of them averaging 28"dbh to 52" dbh,,,no grind and chip on the slope.
I wish guys would would want to pull in some overtime, I have no choice.
It sure was a beautiful day! I think the Vet took the gloomy out of So-Cal when he left without me knowing,,or maybe it is a coincidence? 
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> All new chippers have vin tags like trailers do, saying the weight, tire sizes, vin number, date of manufacturer


That's just a huge engineering FAIL to not shave off 13lb to slide it in under cdl a. If u wrecked in Boston you'd be holding your **** in your hand for not having that CDL A.


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> That's just a huge engineering FAIL to not shave off 13lb to slide it in under cdl a. If u wrecked in Boston you'd be holding your **** in your hand for not having that CDL A.



We know. Same here. I think the Dan and JJ are part Amish, so maybe different there. I know trailers don't need plates, they splice their own slings, retip stumper teeth, etc.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Should be getting my replacement chipper mid next week.


----------



## treeclimber101

All ya gotta do is roll out the winch and cut it ... Easy peasy back underweight real quick


----------



## tree MDS

In a perfect world!!


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> All ya gotta do is roll out the winch and cut it ... Easy peasy back underweight real quick


I loaded mine with Amstel. Anyway, it doesn't matter what the sahnbit weigh, it only matters what it's tagged for from the factory. DOT be like "f u, pay me".


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My new chipper isn't coming from the factory with a winch so the tag is only gonna say the weight is like 9250 lbs.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> My new chipper isn't coming from the factory with a winch so the tag is only gonna say the weight is like 9250 lbs.



That's mint


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

This new chipper is the same as my old one except it has a hydraulic trailer jack. Idk if i am gonna like that or not but guess it is what it is.


----------



## Zale

Good to see you're getting things together.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> This new chipper is the same as my old one except it has a hydraulic trailer jack. Idk if i am gonna like that or not but guess it is what it is.


Hydro jack is kinda ghey. You have to have the machine on to take it on and off. I guess it don't matter too much though. And I bet it's like a thousand dollar option too.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> This new chipper is the same as my old one except it has a hydraulic trailer jack. Idk if i am gonna like that or not but guess it is what it is.


whats not to like? you pull the lever the tongue moves up or down. no excuse for not fully retracting jack. good idea to start machine before you leave the yard anyway.


----------



## ducaticorse

dbl612 said:


> whats not to like? you pull the lever the tongue moves up or down. no excuse for not fully retracting jack. good idea to start machine before you leave the yard anyway.


I suppose you're right about starting the machine to make sure it still runs. I still don't love the idea though.


----------



## no tree to big

What happens when the machine is broke n u need it off your truck?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Guess you use a regular jack


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> What happens when the machine is broke n u need it off your truck?


See! As with everything, there are pros and cons


----------



## luckydad

Dang poison oak !! I just got over a batch from 2 weeks ago :-((


----------



## ducaticorse

VA doc appointment. Did a few picks for a competitor today.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Should have my new chipper by end of next week. Can't wait to get back to work.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Should have my new chipper by end of next week. Can't wait to get back to work.



Nice. So you're gonna be able to get the winch off your other chipper and put it on the new new one? Do the morbark ones just bolt on like the newer bandits?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah. Just bolt it on and hook up hydraulic hoses.


----------



## tree MDS

At least you'll be back at it soon enough. Try having a broken arm and being in a cast for yet another 3 1/2 weeks or so.

I'm trying not to let it get me down. Still smiling. See:


----------



## tree MDS

Did I mention 540's suck and Jeff is a douche??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Back to the days of chipping into the bucket truck. Ya


----------



## ducaticorse

You may have to do a tit more than bolting and connecting hoses. I had to grind some **** off mine and lower the feed bar and of course, drill holes


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Not on the new chippers. For the most part most options are bolt on. The valve banks are the same for machines with and without winches. Just gotta bolt the winch on and install the hosed and handle


----------



## ducaticorse

Oh yeah, forgot about the valve bank I had to buy too


----------



## gorman

Did some air knife work today. Blew out the root collar of a red oak and there was a vast secondary root system. I pruned one or two roots but the rest were too much for one season. There was a bunch of stuff down there that was with the backfill on the root system. A Mylanta bottle, a 'for sale' sign, tons of asphalt, and glass. Broken glass. 

Also, you armchair intellectuals out there could help me. There was some fungi growing on the root system that was really gummy and smelt just like baby powder. Any takers?


----------



## tree MDS

My Shepard killed two of these earier. She was trying to gum this one to death in her pen when I heard the poor thing screaming. This is all I'm doing for tonight. Guess I'll have to find some sort of rehab for it or something.. assuming its still alive in the am. 

Feelings,, people, feelings!! The MDS is trying!!


----------



## tree MDS

A bunny.. needeth the Dan!! Or maybe not... lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

The Ether Bunny needth the Dan


----------



## tree MDS

I'd be happy enough just to hand this thing off to any freak at this point... long as I thought it was in good enough hands. Damn pita!! Hopefully it makes it through the night and I can dump it off somewhere tomorrow morning, give a $50 donation and be done with it!!


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> VA doc appointment. Did a few picks for a competitor today.


So you get your chipper to baller status yet?


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> So you get your chipper to baller status yet?


Yesir. Factory winch, upgraded digi autofeed. It's been much better. It still needs a little dialing in, but I'm learning her curves.


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Yesir. Factory winch, upgraded digi autofeed. It's been much better. It still needs a little dialing in, but I'm learning her curves.


U chop the springs?


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> So you get your chipper to baller status yet?



I refuse to ever, ever acknowledge that term. Sounds like something a young boy like yourself would earn in MB's basement. Lol. Just saying..


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I refuse to ever, ever acknowledge that term. Sounds like something a young boy like yourself would earn in MB's basement. Lol. Just saying..


Don't be Jealous that mb wouldn't take u in cause you r to old


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Don't be Jealous that mb wouldn't take u in cause you r to old



Lmao!! Getting older not so bad!!


----------



## ducaticorse

Not yet. I'm sending it in to get a diagnostic check up. A mechanic suggested that maybe one of the rams is not holding vacuum.


----------



## no tree to big

We threw a blade bolt somehow on our good chipper now Im stuck with our 2400 till they fix it I hate that pos! Think ima weld a peg on the top of the upper feed wheel and put a **** ton of weights on it that outa help some


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> We threw a blade bolt somehow on our good chipper now Im stuck with our 2400 till they fix it I hate that pos! Think ima weld a peg on the top of the upper feed wheel and put a **** ton of weights on it that outa help some


That's not a bad idea!


----------



## no tree to big

I just don't know how it would work at say half way open vs 3/4 since the more open it gets the closer to verticle the top plate on the upper wheel gets


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> My Shepard killed two of these earier. She was trying to gum this one to death in her pen when I heard the poor thing screaming. This is all I'm doing for tonight. Guess I'll have to find some sort of rehab for it or something.. assuming its still alive in the am.
> 
> Feelings,, people, feelings!! The MDS is trying!!




Watch out for his BIG POINTY TEETH!


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> We threw a blade bolt somehow on our good chipper now Im stuck with our 2400 till they fix it I hate that pos! Think ima weld a peg on the top of the upper feed wheel and put a **** ton of weights on it that outa help some



we replace the bolts on the third blade change.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> we replace the bolts on the third blade change.
> Jeff


That's all fine and dandy except every last thread is gone.... So you could have had brand new bolts and it woulda thrown it


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> That's all fine and dandy except every last thread is gone.... So you could have had brand new bolts and it woulda thrown it



Why?


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Why?


Dunno, machine has 5k hours so it could be having to do with having someone sit on an impact lots of times changing blades, dunno? This chipper I believe was the one the shaft broke on, could have stressed the threads when the blades stopped the drum instantly when it failed I think this is the second one to fail 

Loctite has been setting on the helicoil a couple days so she'll be good in the morning!


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> we replace the bolts on the third blade change.
> Jeff



New bolts every time I change/flip the blades. They come out once.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha ......the ether bunny .... He gets around !


----------



## no tree to big

So what would you do? You walk over to the chipper see your guys have bungied sp? The feed control in the forward position because it won't stay in the desired position cause everything is old and wore out and we can't fix properly on the job? I did what I think is right but others on the crew seem to disagree...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Saying goodbye to her one last time.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Saying goodbye to her one last time.


Well I guess its a sign u need to step up to a tandem chip truck  id use it as is you loose what a yard of capacity with the,dent? Haha


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That barely fits in alot of places. I have even buckled a few driveways with it also. I couldn't imagine what would happen with a tandem


----------



## no tree to big

**** I've only seen one driveway crumble and it was probably only an inch thick of asphalt...


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Saying goodbye to her one last time.



I like the symbolism. If I were you I'd be glad at this point. That truck handed you your ass from the get go. Not trying to be a ****, but just an observation.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It did and I just heard the insurance valued the truck at 49,900.80. Like the 80 cents matters. Lol. My payoff is like 21 so I am getting a check for around 27k. And after I got all excited, another appraiser called me and wanted to look at the chipper. I said look at the chipper, it's 2 months old. Idiots.


----------



## tree MDS

I would say my international has been great, but don't wanna curse myself (any more than I already am). Goes into the shop for a whole laundry list of things Monday. The most frightening of which is this knocking sound I've been hearing at idle all year. I'm hoping it's just a bad injector, but who knows. About $3800 till the truck is paid off.. would be my luck its a scored piston or something horrific.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have a complete set of spare filters I would sell you at half the retail price. If i return them I only get 50% back


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have a complete set of spare filters I would sell you at half the retail price. If i return them I only get 50% back



I'm just gonna dump it off at the dealer and be done with it. I'm good at wasting money like that. I really do appreciate the thought though!!


----------



## tree MDS

Mmm... sexy..


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Mmm... sexy..
> 
> View attachment 363635



Lol i thought the MDS was looking at a pic MB posted


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Lol i thought the MDS was looking at a pic MB posted



Lol. Not likely, Francis.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Not likely, Francis.


Hey peckerhead , you still wear that yellow petzel ? I got a clear visor that I don't like , want me to send it to ya , it fits the alveo the older helmets too


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey peckerhead , you still wear that yellow petzel ? I got a clear visor that I don't like , want me to send it to ya , it fits the alveo the older helmets too


If he don't want it, I will take it as long as it fits the vertex vent


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> If he don't want it, I will take it as long as it fits the vertex vent


I guess it fits all of em if your helmet has those little dimples on the side it fits ya just gotta punch them out , it comes with the hardware and all


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My visor screwed on


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Hey peckerhead , you still wear that yellow petzel ? I got a clear visor that I don't like , want me to send it to ya , it fits the alveo the older helmets too



Got a white petzle with the slidey vents now. Lol. I just use a squint of maybe the oakleys (till they get too fogged). But thanks for the offer, Porks!!


----------



## luckydad

Changed a few sports lighting bulbs today getting ready for high school football action.


----------



## luckydad




----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Changed a few sports lighting bulbs today getting ready for high school football action.


Those bulbs ain't cheap buddy .... 2 hands and watch out for the hornets


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> Those bulbs ain't cheap buddy .... 2 hands and watch out for the hornets


Yea around $50 each !!


----------



## squad143

Bought another chipper yesterday (Used). Vermeer 935 with the Perkins diesel.
Tested it out yesterday before purchasing. Have a couple of friends that have them.
Has autofeed and electric brakes.


----------



## jefflovstrom

There ya go!
Jeff,


----------



## jefflovstrom

Perkins/Cat?


----------



## jefflovstrom

My wife may be a little pissed at me. Time will tell
She and the girl's are at their Nana's house, 
My girls go to High Tech High and need to have new laptop's,,she said we will talk about it later.
Ok, so I just bought 2 new laptops for my girl's,,oh oh!
I will let you know how much trouble I am in, but my girl's are gonna totally love me!
Jeff


----------



## squad143

jefflovstrom said:


> Perkins/Cat?


 Don't know. How do you tell?
Dealer told me it was a Perkins.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did this get them on the ground and they cleanup job this morning. Had to use the bucket for one tree that was just a little to tall for the area we had to drop it into. Had to drop 2 trees between fence posts and another one that half the tree was hung up in the other half of the same tree. The last one was super sketchy. Then we went to come home and the dam bucket truck won't start. Spent 5 hours working on it to come to the conclusion that the ignition control module is bad because I am not getting any pulse at the injectors. Well of course my luck no body has one and they can't get it till tues. So I took $300 off the price of the job if the guy let me leave my truck in his driveway till Tuesday.


----------



## dbl612

luckydad said:


> with harness or man basket?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, I rode one down last week, aspen failed at the base. Walked away with a separated shoulder. Had surgery last friday, 3 months of rehab and I should be recovered. I posted more details and pics in the injury forum. All in all, feeling damn lucky to be here.


----------



## luckydad

Man basket.


----------



## jefflovstrom

squad143 said:


> Don't know. How do you tell?
> Dealer told me it was a Perkins.



They are the same company now, still good
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Hit up this twig up on the way in today. Apparently the guy that the town subs out didn't feel like finishing it (for whatever reason). These people own a ton of property local and we've done quite a bit there over the years,, but the MDS isn't a big fan of cleaning up after other people. Took about a year to finally get there for this thing. Lol, ****er




was trying to grow back!!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Anyway, y'all get the idea.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did this get them on the ground and they cleanup job this morning. Had to use the bucket for one tree that was just a little to tall for the area we had to drop it into. Had to drop 2 trees between fence posts and another one that half the tree was hung up in the other half of the same tree. The last one was super sketchy. Then we went to come home and the dam bucket truck won't start. Spent 5 hours working on it to come to the conclusion that the ignition control module is bad because I am not getting any pulse at the injectors. Well of course my luck no body has one and they can't get it till tues. So I took $300 off the price of the job if the guy let me leave my truck in his driveway till Tuesday.




Hell, I have had my **** parked on a client's lawn all week and haven't done ****! I went to check on it today, its still there - DAMN!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Hit up this twig up on the way in today. Apparently the guy that the town subs out didn't feel like finishing it (for whatever reason). These people own a ton of property local and we've done quite a bit there over the years,, but the MDS isn't a big fan of cleaning up after other people. Took about a year to finally get there for this thing. Lol, ****erView attachment 363799
> View attachment 363801
> View attachment 363806
> View attachment 363799
> View attachment 363801
> was trying to grow back!!




The MDS IS rockin pretty good ain't He?

I tell you what: Anybody work there ain't got it bad... well they still got to put up with you but all in all The MDS is quite fashionable.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Mmm... sexy..
> 
> View attachment 363635



Although the block is very strong I would have went with something different, something more fashionable for today. That one says "old curmudgeon". You need to spruce up yer fall wardrobe, why you didn't get one of those sleak new power block jobbies I don't know.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Hi all, thought I would check in. Dana is doing better, still dealing with the aftermath of the surgery. They jacked her up with some complications, so it has been slow and painful recovery, but she is cancer free, so we wont complain to much. Still busy as hell, but only working when I have too. Picking and choosing right now, but that will change this winter. This whole deal has changed my outlook on life. To much work, not enough fun. So I have been taking more time off and screwing around. Bit of shootin and fishing. I really suck at fishing. It has been a crazy ass year. My FIL rear ended me in my F-250. Smashed the front end into my chipper, the same day Jared had his mess. Just got it back and they put a weird grill on it and painted it differently, going back on Friday. Still same ol chit around here. Cept the hacker population has exploded, (EAB), still got dudes scarin ol ladys into treating any tree for EAB, destroying property and phukin up prunes. Still get all kinds of phone calls and people stopping me at stores to tell me their horror story's about hiring them, Idgaf. Wish they would quit, not sure what they want me to do! Still have not had the bucket fixed. Have not had the time to let it sit in a shop. So it is still just a chipper truck, climbing everything, but taking my time. Tore up my shoulder pretty good. So that has been a dream. All small chit in comparison to Dana's health, so I just blow it off and keep moving. 
Had a dude offer to buy me out. I told him a number, he said it was fair, we will see, there are always those who talk big but dont have the wallet to back up their mouth. Have gone down that rode before. 
Hope all is well with you are yours, stay safe. 

What happened with TreeVet?


----------



## Pelorus

Good to hear an update from you Scott, esp. that things are looking up for Dana.


----------



## tree MDS

I think it was when the stubborn old bastard talked **** to Darren that did him in.


----------



## TC262

Can't find any buyers for saw logs around here so I'm turning some nice white oak logs into firewood.


----------



## tree MDS

Is that a 3120 for bucking firewood?


----------



## tree MDS

Sold a nice $2500 hickory climber earlier. Gotta love (good) existing customers (that actually have money). Probably 110'. It all started with a hanger over the shed. I told him we could just remove the hanger and the tree would probably be fine. The more we talked, the more I realized he just wanted to spend some money. I helped him out with that in the end. Lol. Gonna take down a few smaller maples below it to give us a spot to lower stuff... I mean open things up more for them. I like it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Round 2 of being sick started with a stomach virus and have graduated to a full blown summer cold ! So yea work should be horrible again tomorrow ...


----------



## TC262

tree MDS said:


> Is that a 3120 for bucking firewood?


Sure is, didn't buck all of it with it, but I pull it out more often than needed just to keep fresh fuel in it.


----------



## tree MDS

TC262 said:


> Sure is, didn't buck all of it with it, but I pull it out more often than needed just to keep fresh fuel in it.



That's why I run 395's. I'm afraid a 3120 would sit around too much. You can buy the pre mixed ethanol free fuel too. A little pricey, but good for three years they say. I put it in my wraptor and gas drill (never use the drill) so I don't have to worry if they sit too long.


----------



## TC262

Yeah I wouldn't have bought a 3120 but it came from a family friend with very little time on it and two Alaskan mill setups. All super cheap.


----------



## treeman75

Having my parents over for some smoked ribs and chicken tonight. I need to get my butt off the couch and fire up the smoker.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Cut and split up some wood for the fireplace.....i really hate starting a chain saw on the weekend if i'm not getting paid for.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Round 2 of being sick started with a stomach virus and have graduated to a full blown summer cold ! So yea work should be horrible again tomorrow ...



I must be a lucky guy.
Ain't been sick in 14 years,,
Swede's rule!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its all that clean pure SoCal air you breath Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Must be,,


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> Must be,,


Has to be, cause it sure hasn't helped your looks any !!


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea Jeffry ain't all about the beauty sleep ....


----------



## treeman75

Hey Jeff, do you have any of these that grow in cali?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimenta_racemosa


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a Vermeer 650 with grapple , got about 3 K left on an old loan and then I'm just gonna roll it over on a new machine . Guys that own are you happy with them overall ?


----------



## treeman75

What year is it? I have been real happy with mine, it goes out on almost every job.


----------



## ducaticorse

Any of u cocks ever billed out city and state emergency work per man hour and per piece of equipment?


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Any of u cocks ever billed out city and state emergency work per man hour and per piece of equipment?



Nope, can't say I've ever billed it out like that.


----------



## no tree to big

Yup emergency response for a couple villages r like that stream maintenance for the county is all t&m and we trim a town on t&m what u need to know


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> What year is it? I have been real happy with mine, it goes out on almost every job.


Brand spanking new


----------



## tree MDS

Good for you, Eddie. I know you've been wanting a new machine for a while now. Seems like you deserve it!! 

I thought the ditch witch was the better one? (I don't really follow minis though)


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Yup emergency response for a couple villages r like that stream maintenance for the county is all t&m and we trim a town on t&m what u need to know


Just getting opinions on what pieces of equipment are worth in a real emergency situation per hour.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Brand spanking new


Awesome! Whats the price difference between the 650 and the bigger one?


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Awesome! Whats the price difference between the 650 and the bigger one?


26 and change with grapple and bucket/forks , the larger is almost 30 without anything .. I am gonna go with the 650 it's enough for what I want almost 2 sizes larger then what I got


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Good for you, Eddie. I know you've been wanting a new machine for a while now. Seems like you deserve it!!
> 
> I thought the ditch witch was the better one? (I don't really follow minis though)


I've been asking the guys that own love em .... I am looking at all options am not gonna rush ... I have a mini now I don't need to buy one but they are way better with tracks and a grapple


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I have to have a talk with Andy about always popping off with questions.


tree MDS said:


> Sold a nice $2500 hickory climber earlier. Gotta love (good) existing customers (that actually have money). Probably 110'. It all started with a hanger over the shed. I told him we could just remove the hanger and the tree would probably be fine. The more we talked, the more I realized he just wanted to spend some money. I helped him out with that in the end. Lol. Gonna take down a few smaller maples below it to give us a spot to lower stuff... I mean open things up more for them. I like it.



You don't see to many 2500 dollar hickories around here.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Nope, can't say I've ever billed it out like that.


Y is that funny? I'm asking cuz this bill is huge by my standards going off what I've heard do far.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have to have a talk with Andy about always popping off with questions.
> 
> 
> You don't see to many 2500 dollar hickories around here.



They're probably ten year customers at this point, so they hardly even ask anymore. Guess they're getting older and softer, plus trust me. Its worth the money, but rare when you can actually get what a job is worth these days, no questions asked, no doubt.


----------



## tree MDS

And the question guys are better than the suggestion guys, but not by much. Both are maddening in their own right. lol


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Y is that funny? I'm asking cuz this bill is huge by my standards going off what I've heard do far.


I go with the Long term rental cost of that piece of equipment plus fuel , not the daily rental cost , then workers usually 35/50.00 per man and a foreman can be charged per 2/3 men ... And that can be as much as double the cost say 70/100.00 per foreman and typically only one foreman per group


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I go with the Long term rental cost of that piece of equipment plus fuel , not the daily rental cost , then workers usually 35/50.00 per man and a foreman can be charged per 2/3 men ... And that can be as much as double the cost say 70/100.00 per foreman and typically only one foreman per group



We have prevailing wage on this one. 50 an hour times 4. The equipment cost thing is where I'm kinda unsure. I had a dingo, bobcat, 200 horse chipper, bucket, two medium dump trucks and a crane there for thirty six working hours. I'm thinking long term rental rates do not apply here whatsoever.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> We have prevailing wage on this one. 50 an hour times 4. The equipment cost thing is where I'm kinda unsure. I had a dingo, bobcat, 200 horse chipper, bucket, two medium dump trucks and a crane there for thirty six working hours. I'm thinking long term rental rates do not apply here whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


United rental rents every piece that you own , including ,dumps ,Chippers grapples ,cranes ,dingos all of it . All you need is a menu and break it down per day and there ya have it , basically your renting them equipment


----------



## no tree to big

Id have to double check on equipment rates but we do 75-100 per man hr plus a "mobilization" fee for our county work we can charge desposal per yd of material removed too its a badass contract to have I think we r at like 75/hr per piece for the chipper crane bucket grapple semi w/ 60yd box pickup and if the equipment is used once for a min we can bill for the whole day!!! So we bring lots with "just in case"


----------



## treeclimber101

75 and hour sounds good and it conforms to the daily rental cost . If you do the breakdown that's how you determine the hourly rates


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Id have to double check on equipment rates but we do 75-100 per man hr plus a "mobilization" fee for our county work we can charge desposal per yd of material removed too its a badass contract to have I think we r at like 75/hr per piece for the chipper crane bucket grapple semi w/ 60yd box pickup and if the equipment is used once for a min we can bill for the whole day!!! So we bring lots with "just in case"


I'm at 90 an hour per piece on the bobcat, dingo and two dumps. Let's just say I'm higher on the crane chipper and bucket..... I ran it past a cpl companies that responded to the damage and they deemed it within reason. I guess I'll send it in and see.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I'm at 90 an hour per piece on the bobcat, dingo and two dumps. Let's just say I'm higher on the crane chipper and bucket..... I ran it past a cpl companies that responded to the damage and they deemed it within reason. I guess I'll send it in and see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I charge 110.00 for snow per small loader and 95.00 per truck , it's within reason


----------



## no tree to big

no tree to big said:


> Id have to double check on equipment rates but we do 75-100 per man hr plus a "mobilization" fee for our county work we can charge desposal per yd of material removed too its a badass contract to have I think we r at like 75/hr per piece for the chipper crane bucket grapple semi w/ 60yd box pickup and if the equipment is used once for a min we can bill for the whole day!!! So we bring lots with "just in case"


I'm sure our hourly rates would be a touch higher if we didn't have a mobilization fee for every new site we go to for our county gig there is an automatic 1500 bucks or something charged sometimes I'll do 3 sites in a day ... And some days we roll with 7 guys...


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> 26 and change with grapple and bucket/forks , the larger is almost 30 without anything .. I am gonna go with the 650 it's enough for what I want almost 2 sizes larger then what I got


You will be happy with the 650 . What grapple you going with?


----------



## luckydad

Started a nice trim job at a local manufacturing/engineering plant today.


----------



## luckydad

Little bit more.


----------



## luckydad




----------



## no tree to big

Way to much action in those pics you need to calm yourself down when posting in this forum we're not allowed to be that tough anymore


----------



## BC WetCoast

ducaticorse said:


> I'm at 90 an hour per piece on the bobcat, dingo and two dumps. Let's just say I'm higher on the crane chipper and bucket..... I ran it past a cpl companies that responded to the damage and they deemed it within reason. I guess I'll send it in and see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I came across this Total Cost of Ownership for Volvo equipment, but you can use it for anything. It's interactive with sliders to change the variables. 

http://www.volvoce.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/VCE/Documents North America/other/TCO_public.swf


----------



## treeclimber101

Today........ I got stuck , buried to the axles ...... So I did the tree had just enough reach , then threw a 1" line around the pintles and threw the dump in 4x4 and burnt off some tread ripping the big pumpkin out of the mud ! It was fun !


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Today........ I got stuck , buried to the axles ...... So I did the tree had just enough reach , then threw a 1" line around the pintles and threw the dump in 4x4 and burnt off some tread ripping the big pumpkin out of the mud ! It was fun !


Dang!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeman75 said:


> Dang!


Oh you'd be proud to see all six tires spinning .... It was a true sight to be seen ! I said we get it or we break it .... We got it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well i talked to my private investor. He is gonna loan me the money for a knuckleboom chip truck and also to replace my chipper. The loan is for like $50k more then my loans threw liberty financial were, and his loan is $200 cheaper a month. Guess since I was given the chance for a ultra low interest rate I should take him up on it. am gonna use the money I am getting from the insurance for the wrecked truck to pay off my stump grinder and do a couple fixer up things to the new house when we move in.


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well i talked to my private investor. He is gonna loan me the money for a knuckleboom chip truck and also to replace my chipper. The loan is for like $50k more then my loans threw liberty financial were, and his loan is $200 cheaper a month. Guess since I was given the chance for a ultra low interest rate I should take him up on it. am gonna use the money I am getting from the insurance for the wrecked truck to pay off my stump grinder and do a couple fixer up things to the new house when we move in.



Good for you on the lower interest rate. That really adds up over five to seven years. How many years on this new loan.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

5 years.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a Vermeer 650 with grapple , got about 3 K left on an old loan and then I'm just gonna roll it over on a new machine . Guys that own are you happy with them overall ?



Yep. Love mine. Brand new this spring. Don't know how I got by without it for so long. It replaces a man. Doesn't show up late or ***** when it's hot/cold/tired etc! Not a huge fan of the Vermeer grapple but It gets the job done. I still have my big case skid steer for lot clearing and bigger jobs but the little Vermeer is on the job 90% of the time. Our town got rocked by a tornado 3 weeks ago and that mini skid has been out every single day for the past 3 weeks moving wood and stuffing brush into the chipper. You won't be upset if you get one!


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeclimber101 said:


> Today........ I got stuck , buried to the axles ...... So I did the tree had just enough reach , then threw a 1" line around the pintles and threw the dump in 4x4 and burnt off some tread ripping the big pumpkin out of the mud ! It was fun !



A lot better than trying to lift the wheels up with the outriggers and then block and dig under the tires.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Get a Ryans grapple. I heard boxer is coming out with a totally redesigned machine that is simular in capacity to the big vermeer st800.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Called and ordered my truck this morning. Just gotta wire transfer some money down and in about a week I will have my new truck.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, sounds like the knock I've been hearing in my International is most likely a scored cylinder. Probably gonna end up rebuilding the lower end. Sweet.


----------



## tree MDS

I knew I wasn't gonna get off that easy. That damn noise has been haunting me all year!! Grr...


----------



## treecutterjr

Just rebuilt mine less than a month ago. 4700 with a dt466?


----------



## tree MDS

treecutterjr said:


> Just rebuilt mine less than a month ago. 4700 with a dt466?



4300. DT466. Was quoted roughly $5700. I saw your thread in the equipment section. How'd you make out?


----------



## treecutterjr

$6700. Seems to be running good though


----------



## tree MDS

treecutterjr said:


> $6700. Seems to be running good though



Ha. It had better be, right!!


----------



## treecutterjr

Now I think transmission is slipping in the Crane. Always something


----------



## tree MDS

That really blows, man. Sorry to hear it. 

I knew what I was getting into when I started buying bigger equipment,, but damn, still sucks. On the bright side, the truck is close to bring paid off, and it'll be mint. Had better be.


----------



## treecutterjr

Yeah. It's one of those things. I essentially inherited all my equipment when my dad passed, so no payments but everythings at the stage where it's getting to be repair time. The only thing ive got a payment on is the Stump grinderabs hopefully it should be in good shape for a while.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Reason # 961 i like working for a big company


----------



## treecutterjr

True, but less risk = less reward (and less head ache too!)


----------



## luckydad

KenJax Tree said:


> Reason # 961 i like working for a big company


Life is much simpler for sure. I wish I could go that route.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Reason # 961 i like working for a big company



There's also a lot of satisfaction that comes from having your own thing, but I do hear you.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Today........ I got stuck , buried to the axles ...... So I did the tree had just enough reach , then threw a 1" line around the pintles and threw the dump in 4x4 and burnt off some tread ripping the big pumpkin out of the mud ! It was fun !


your mechanic thanks you!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Well, sounds like the knock I've been hearing in my International is most likely a scored cylinder. Probably gonna end up rebuilding the lower end. Sweet.


wet sleeve engine? replace with cylinder kit?


----------



## Toddppm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-Intern...3461&clkid=9149143644314005956&_qi=RTM1562570 Maybe an option although a 0 feedback seller.


----------



## Toddppm

My Isuzu is slipping or something disconnecting only when you turn right sometimes, scared to take it in. Let off the gas for a second and it's fine. Was hoping just a broken motor or trans mount but no such luck.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> wet sleeve engine? replace with cylinder kit?



Yeah, they do it with the engine in the truck. Like I said, I've heard that noise all year, so was kinda prepared for this.


----------



## pro94lt

If they'd only go down in February. .. not when their supposed to be making money. The pillow block bearings are on their last leg on the 252 vermeer. Anyone ran Em till they scattered I've got the bearings just haven't got the time.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> wet sleeve engine? replace with cylinder kit?


466 sleevey kit ? Yes easy peasy


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> your mechanic thanks you!


That's me and I was good with it ..... Who cares it's just money


----------



## treeclimber101

rope wrench pretty legit device ! Shade master locust in a court yard ...... Yayyyyyy


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That's me and I was good with it ..... Who cares it's just money



Yes, that's my theory too.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yes, that's my theory too.


**** it right ! ...... **** breaks it gets fixed !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> **** it right ! ...... **** breaks it gets fixed !



Like I said, that ****ing noise has been haunting me all year. Warming the truck up, talking to the guys.. all the while distracted by it. Just fix the ****ing thing and be done with it. While you're at it, fix everything else... and the AC too. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea .... That's a must mine is idling right now cooling off , 466 is a hardcore engine , how many miles ?


----------



## tree MDS

170,000 plus. Mechanic says it should run for at least that long again after this. I put 170k on that truck doing trees, I'll be ready for retirement myself, screw the truck!! Lol


----------



## Guran

jefflovstrom said:


> I must be a lucky guy.
> Ain't been sick in 14 years,,
> Swede's rule!
> Jeff


So right you are....


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> They're probably ten year customers at this point, so they hardly even ask anymore. Guess they're getting older and softer, plus trust me. Its worth the money, but rare when you can actually get what a job is worth these days, no questions asked, no doubt.



Yeah well I fired Andy in a heated rush. I swear he drove me to it.

We had already figured out how to turn the trailer around once but when we had to do it a second time is when the problem came out. He was sitting there where he knew I had to back into, all he had to do was pull forward so I could back in then he could go around into the spot I was in. It was a simple turn around in a tight driveway.

I had to get out to tell him to just pull forward a little bit, while I was doing just that he asked," Do you want me to go all the way down the driveway?"

IT WAS PEABODY'S HILL FOR ****"S SAKE! ITS A HALF MILE LONG ALL THE WAY DOWN!

How is he going to be able to stand behind the trailer and make sure I don't hit anything if he is all the way the **** down there!?

But that's is where he drove Peabody's car and left me sitting up there.

Now didn't I tell him what to do? Isn't a question like, " Do you want me to?" maddening?

Example:

Got him ( could be anybody it seems) set up to split while I go do something else, he comes over tells me the switch is broken off, asks, " Do you want me to go look for it?" I say " hold on" and go see what the problem is while he asks again? Bending over the machine trying to figure it out I finally tell him to go look for it cause I really don't want him to do anything save for stop asking me what he should do. By the time he is 20 paces away I realized that all you do is start the thing then shut it down by touching the wire to the metal so who needs a ****ing switch anyway so lets just stop asking what you should do after I tell you to HOLD ON and shut the **** up when I am telling you what to do.

So Scott calls me asking for help with his deal. He's kinda a hack, I've mentioned him before but he knows how to work if you get him to not take shortcuts I suppose. A get it done sort of guy. Not a kid. He comes in this morning to help me and he's talking about guys who chit chat with the client and what's he do when I am running around working? Yeah, he's got his foot up on my new trailer chit chatting away. And we both ain't got the time! He knows that!

Ya know? I think its high time I went south of the border. Get me one of those quiet working types, already just knows how to do it no problem,WILL do it no problem, learns by watching and not much else, brings me tamale's, says, " good, good" while he rubs his belly and smiles like he knows ain't to many mother****ers can do what he does.

So I called one of the Tard's that was living up at my friend's springhouse, there must have been 12 of them up there at one time. I guess he got fired at Ricks for smoking pot but is still around. Going to see what all the fuss is about with him I suppose. Hopefully I can get him to get stoned enough to put some wood on the ground for me and Scott to handle by Thursday but I don't know if Scott really wants to work with me cause he just wants me to work for him but I don't do that anymore.

Meanwhile I have little shrub jobs I can do without anybody or much of anything and the people are calling and wondering.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And not fer nothing but I am glad the Tard's were kind enough not to make me shoot them, yes, they had to go, and they did peacefully enough BUT I still had to clean the place up AND tear down the ****ing dam. ****ing tards lined it with sheets of plastic godamnit!

Left a bunch of tents and sleeping bags. One got taken off to jail for DUI.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treecutterjr said:


> Now I think transmission is slipping in the Crane. Always something



If it has tits or tires on it, it's bound to give you trouble! Well I guess I should say tits, tires and tracks!


----------



## treeclimber101

treecutterjr said:


> Now I think transmission is slipping in the Crane. Always something


I gotta say after seeing how you load the **** outta it wit wood ...... It shouldn't be any surprise , they can only take so much


----------



## treecutterjr

So true


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> rope wrench pretty legit device ! Shade master locust in a court yard ...... Yayyyyyy




Doan git yer tung stuck in yer hitch... beard either I presume, jeez do be careful eh?

So with this system it makes it easy to go anywhere but not so much on the way back? Speaking in terms of limbwalking: How is the walk back and also up?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Anyway:

**** alls yalls problems, I just gotta know:

How does a grown man who owns his own business be complaining about the guys he hires chit chatting with the client and then end up doing the EXACT same thing?

Guess what my therapist does when I ask stuff like that? Smiles helplessly and shrugs is what my therapist does.


----------



## no tree to big

treecutterjr said:


> So true


Stick or auto? Our Ford crane made it 45k miles and is now on its last leg on a clutch but it is also the original clutch from 1994 and its all stop and go traffic the peterbuilt ain't ever gonna need a clutch cause I refuse to touch it! First gear and that's it!! I find myself creeping up on stoplights and rollin stop signs so I don't have to use the clutch haha


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Anyway:
> 
> **** alls yalls problems, I just gotta know:
> 
> How does a grown man who owns his own business be complaining about the guys he hires chit chatting with the client and then end up doing the EXACT same thing?
> 
> Guess what my therapist does when I ask stuff like that? Smiles helplessly and shrugs is what my therapist does.



You need to see your Therapist more,,before your babble becomes sensible,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> You need to see your Therapist more,,before your babble becomes sensible,,,
> Jeff



Cut the **** jeff, you know what I said makes sense but also doesn't so up yours allright.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Cut the **** jeff, you know what I said makes sense but also doesn't so up yours allright.



Love your post's,, always read them,, not sure why the hate,,,,do you like comma's?
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think my dream job would be working with ole MDS, yeah, we could go up in Stubbs together then I could scamper out and chop some **** then


jefflovstrom said:


> Love your post's,, always read them,, not sure why the hate,,,,do you like comma's?
> Jeff



You said I didn't make sense though I did.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think my dream job would be working with ole MDS, yeah, we could go up in Stubbs together then I could scamper out and chop some **** then
> 
> 
> You said I didn't make sense though I did.



One's perception is One's reality,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

I actually had a beautiful day! 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Ordered my replacement truck today. Very simular to this truck in the picture.

Mine is a:
2006 international 4400. 33k gvw air brakes, dt466 engine
New copma 100.3 top seat knuckleboom with a 58" grapple. 9' under body tool boxes each side, 16' chip box with removable top. Approx 30 yd capacity.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ordered my replacement truck today. Very simular to this truck in the picture.
> 
> Mine is a:
> 2006 international 4400. 33k gvw air brakes, dt466 engine
> New copma 100.3 top seat knuckleboom with a 58" grapple. 9' under body tool boxes each side, 16' chip box with removable top. Approx 30 yd capacity.


What horsepower and transmission ?? What do you think it will weigh empty ??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He said it got 245 hp. It's a 6 speed I am guessing Eaton fuller tran. He said it should weigh in around 16k


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said it got 245 hp. It's a 6 speed I am guessing Eaton fuller tran. He said it should weigh in around 16k


That should work out good for you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> One's perception is One's reality,
> Jeff



Well I perceived the sob complaining about the guy he hired chit chatting with the clients and leaning on a rake then I perceived him doing exactly that on my job so are you telling me:

1. My perception is actually hallucination that never actually happened outside my own mind?

2. My perception is delusion to which the outcome of events is brought on solely by my own delusional actions?

3. Mother ****ers try playing me for a sucker and I am indeed that sucker?





SOB wanted 250 for 6 hours of some ******** groundwork he did! Yeah right!


Hey Jeff! Maybe the reason that guy was always one minute late was because you perceived he was one minute late which in turn created a reality in which he actually was one minute late?

Look, just because you can't perceive the hitch pin is there doesn't mean its not there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well I perceived the sob complaining about the guy he hired chit chatting with the clients and leaning on a rake then I perceived him doing exactly that on my job so are you telling me:
> 
> 1. My perception is actually hallucination that never actually happened my own mind?
> 
> 2. My perception is delusion to which the outcome of events is brought on solely by my own delusional actions?
> 
> 3. Mother ****ers try playing me for a sucker and I am indeed that sucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOB wanted 250 for 6 hours of some ******** groundwork he did! Yeah right!
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff! Maybe the reason that guy was always one minute late was because you perceived he was one minute late which in turn created a reality in which he actually was one minute late?
> 
> Look, just because you can't perceive the hitch pin is there doesn't mean its not there.



Hey, your perception is your reality too!!!,,
love your post's, lol
Jeff


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> He said it got 245 hp. It's a 6 speed I am guessing Eaton fuller tran. He said it should weigh in around 16k



I'm sorry. There's no way that is weighing in at 16k. That truck and dump bed would alone weigh in at 16k or more and then you add the kboom. I have an intl just under cdl dump and it weighs about 16k empty.

But whats another 4 or 5K? Have fun with it and don't let any noobs drive it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I'm sorry. There's no way that is weighing in at 16k. That truck and dump bed would alone weigh in at 16k or more and then you add the kboom. I have an intl just under cdl dump and it weighs about 16k empty.



I was looking at this reefer truck I saw, had the gvw on the door at 23 and they were fork lifting produce out of this monster nonstop. 23k my eye.

It all over weight. Nobody is fooling me! How these things go down the road up side up is beyond me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> I'm sorry. There's no way that is weighing in at 16k. That truck and dump bed would alone weigh in at 16k or more and then you add the kboom. I have an intl just under cdl dump and it weighs about 16k empty.
> 
> But whats another 4 or 5K? Have fun with it and don't let any noobs drive it.


Kinda what I thought but I am pretty sure he has to put a plate on it with the weights and what not because he is building the truck. Kinda the same when arbortech puts a chip box on, they put on there own vin plate.


----------



## mikemcC

2treeornot2tree said:


> Kinda what I thought but I am pretty sure he has to put a plate on it with the weights and what not because he is building the truck. Kinda the same when arbortech puts a chip box on, they put on there own vin plate.




I have a truck built by Jack, except mine has the 14' bed and the copma 140.5. The empty weight is right around 19k. Jack builds a great truck, I have been more then happy with ours.


----------



## gorman

mikemcC said:


> I have a truck built by Jack, except mine has the 14' bed and the copma 140.5. The empty weight is right around 19k. Jack builds a great truck, I have been more then happy with ours.



19k is not bad at all. That leaves a ton of room for wood.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mikemcC said:


> I have a truck built by Jack, except mine has the 14' bed and the copma 140.5. The empty weight is right around 19k. Jack builds a great truck, I have been more then happy with ours.


How much weight does your knuckleboom pickup?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Ordered my replacement truck today. Very simular to this truck in the picture.
> 
> Mine is a:
> 2006 international 4400. 33k gvw air brakes, dt466 engine
> New copma 100.3 top seat knuckleboom with a 58" grapple. 9' under body tool boxes each side, 16' chip box with removable top. Approx 30 yd capacity.



Well, at this point, the MDS must concede, Jared does in fact, have bigger balls than me. Gonna be one hell of a truck and chipper!!


----------



## tree MDS

I think his new motto should be "don't cry, just finance it"!!

Sorry, couldn't resist..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I think his new motto should be "don't cry, just finance it"!!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist..



hell yeah! Why not? Its got a got good chance of any ending up on its side in the middle of the road anyway. The trick is to get it there BEFORE the motor needs work.


I figured out what Jeff was really saying when he said one's perception is one's reality, he was saying that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I hired a maid, she is going to be here soon then its back to sitting in the pick up line at school at 2:30 til 3:30. You might ask why I sit so long and actually I have it timed so if I get there at 2:45 I am only a few cars back. Well, I am just not " the back of the line kinda guy" is all I suppose.

Sometimes when I am sitting there Jared calls to holler at me about things like how his lunch box was destroyed in the fire the guy set with his cell phone at the gas station while his driver had the truck jackknifed in a corn field and a couple Amish guys are stealing the hubcaps.

I know I left a vehicle up there on its side in the middle of the road myself, maybe even my sanity as well.

I am going back up to get my ole York rake so I can just go back to working by myself.

I went up with a bush mower to the job I was on with Scott yesterday, I told the client what Scott had said about workers leaning on rakes chit chatting with clients, the guy was like, " and then he came up here like that?"

Yeah the guy does initiate a good bit on conversation but Scott is just gonna lean back and start conversing about 10 different things?

get some kid to come in to rake, he stands beside me while I talk to the client. I dunno how much more assertive I can get other than to tell him to fork them chips on the truck as plain a day but there he is, peeping at me from my shoulder.

At that age I would be embarrassed to catch a scolding from my boss. ****ing Scott is my age. So when I am ready for a ****ing pole saw and he has to end a conversation about hunting with the client and walk across the lawn to find it cause he was yapping with the client when I told him where it was I just can't keep a uh, um straight face.

Gentlemen? Esteemed Colleagues? Friends? Who ever you are I leave you with this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6nx6YggB6EM#t=5


----------



## treecutterjr

Lunch break







River Birch and a blue Spruce removal. Guys went to dump. Tick tockticktock


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Kinda what I thought but I am pretty sure he has to put a plate on it with the weights and what not because he is building the truck. Kinda the same when arbortech puts a chip box on, they put on there own vin plate.



With the way they build their boxes your liable to be over empty. I think mine is but I love it, not your ordinary weak sided chip box.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea my old Chevy was a timberland truck , box was some good **** though , paint was nice and it was built to last .... Too bad he mounted it on one of the worst trucks ever built ..... Chevy garbage 3500HD , 6.5 liter piece of garbage , no air , auto .... My fault I was in a rush shoulda bought a better cab and chassis


----------



## pro94lt

Gotta love the 6.5


----------



## tree MDS

Well, just called my International dealer and put down half on the work they're doing to the chip truck. $3500. They're gonna let me pay whatever I can interest free monthly. Talk about good people to deal with!! I have to say, I'm very impressed. Not that I couldn't pay it all, but I need money to run things as well. Very cool.


----------



## Toddppm

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Gentlemen? Esteemed Colleagues? Friends? Who ever you are I leave you with this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6nx6YggB6EM#t=5



I like it, my new favorite song. **** everybody


----------



## tree MDS

Now I just want my baby back!! Got the boxes all emptied out, gonna pressure wash and put down plywood like I should've done in the beginning. Then put all my new rigging gear and saws back in nicey nice like.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Nicey nice usually lasts about a day


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Nicey nice usually lasts about a day



Allow me to humor myself. lol


----------



## luckydad

Ahh 2pm break, sure is hot out here !!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its hot here too...its 80


----------



## mikemcC

2treeornot2tree said:


> How much weight does your knuckleboom pickup?



Right next to the truck with out any extensions out it will lift about 14k and fully extended and completely horizontal it will lift about 1000lbs.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Wonder how much more that boom is compared to mine


----------



## mikemcC

We got ours before the price increase, so I think if you were to get a truck like mine from Timberland its right around $95,000.


----------



## tree MDS

mikemcC said:


> We got ours before the price increase, so I think if you were to get a truck like mine from Timberland its right around $95,000.



Lol. Small taters, 2tree!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was hoping for like 3 or 4k more


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha ...... Jared's got a talking money tree that is outside behind the barn . And he just topped the **** outta it !!!! Gotta wait for some regrowth for that new Vermeer 800


----------



## treeclimber101

Me I am stressing over spending 30K and these dudes bust that nut xs 3 , WTF where are these trees at ? I am ****ing moving


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha ...... Jared's got a talking money tree that is outside behind the barn . And he just topped the **** outta it !!!! Gotta wait for some regrowth for that new Vermeer 800


So true. I hacked the **** outta that *****.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wanted a knuckleboom boom and I was gonna have to spend close to 50k on a replacement chip truck so the lender gave me the opportunity to get the extra money and be $200 under what I was already paying. Phone hasn't been ringing a ton lately, hopefully that increases after School starts


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wanted a knuckleboom boom and I was gonna have to spend close to 50k on a replacement chip truck so the lender gave me the opportunity to get the extra money and be $200 under what I was already paying. Phone hasn't been ringing a ton lately, hopefully that increases after School starts



Ha. Wait.. after school starts? This is a new one to me!! K, I'm hoping too!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm hoping after schools starts that I can pay my mortgage til next March ! Lately I've been making it rain up in this ***** and I just realized that I am coming up to tumble weed drought season .....


----------



## treeclimber101

I hate to say ..... But spending money makes money ...... Or at least puts the fire under your ass to go find work ....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I just got my equipment check from my lender. He sent me a 1 page agreement for the loan and it doesn't even have what the loan is for on the paper.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I hate to say ..... But spending money makes money ...... Or at least puts the fire under your ass to go find work ....



Agreed, but only to a point. Get too far ahead of yourself/behind, and I could see where one could find themselves just laying down and letting the freight train of debt roll over them. That is to say things dry up, I'd wanna be able to sustain myself for a bit. **** that waking up in the middle of the night thinking about money BS!! Not trying to be discouraging, but just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

All I'm saying is for me, I'd rather do the wood thing in house, with paid for, more versatile equipment. Might take a little longer, but whatever. I wish I was busy enough to stress over an extra hour or two here and there. But again, what do I know!


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> All I'm saying is for me, I'd rather do the wood thing in house, with paid for, more versatile equipment. Might take a little longer, but whatever. I wish I was busy enough to stress over an extra hour or two here and there. But again, what do I know!]View attachment 364431


I bet your butt & the little john deers butt was puckered loading those chunks !!


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> I bet your butt & the little john deers butt was puckered loading those chunks !!



Yeah, even after a decade or so running that machine, it was still a very riveting experience. Lol.


----------



## luckydad

How much do you think each one weighed ??


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> How much do you think each one weighed ??



I'm thinking maybe 2500 (machine supposedly rated for something like 2350 pounds?). Not sure though. I've gotten just about as good as one could ever get at pushing the capabilities if that "little" machine. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

But I'm sure you have some pics of that brute Kubota of yours handling some real nasty lodgepole pines out on the back 40. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> But I'm sure you have some pics of that brute Kubota of yours handling some real nasty lodgepole pines out on the back 40. lol


Yeah. What's up with the kubota? It's currently leading my list of tractor selection but I got no clue what I'm doing. What model is that and do you like it? What brand grapple and no winchy on the back?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah. What's up with the kubota? It's currently leading my list of tractor selection but I got no clue what I'm doing. What model is that and do you like it? What brand grapple and no winchy on the back?


Get a all wheel steer skid loader with foam filled tires. They will pickup a crap load more weight.


----------



## jefflovstrom

opcorn:

Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> Get a all wheel steer skid loader with foam filled tires. They will pickup a crap load more weight.


And a crap ton more money.


----------



## Blakesmaster

50 horse kubota with loader and nice bucket is only 33K out da door.


----------



## treeclimber101

A medium sized skid loader will take a **** all over a larger Steiner !!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

With farmi winch and backhoe maybe pushing 50 g's. Bobcat all wheel steer (700?) is 70 grand before attachments. Not feeling it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The skid loader is the way to go.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> All I'm saying is for me, I'd rather do the wood thing in house, with paid for, more versatile equipment. Might take a little longer, but whatever. I wish I was busy enough to stress over an extra hour or two here and there. But again, what do I know! View attachment 364430
> View attachment 364431



I'd still like to see how you got those pieces in there standing straight up like that. Tricky.


----------



## Blakesmaster

No interest in a regular skid steer. Protecting turf is my game.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

A 50 hp tractor ain't **** for power. My cat 236 has a 61 hp engine and when I get my forest head in a couple years I will be getting a 80-100 hp skid loader. A cat 299d will pickup over 5k lbs.


----------



## luckydad

You mean like this one ??


----------



## treeclimber101

Track machines walk on water ! A good operator will make it look like butter . Turf damage comes from dumbasses .


----------



## luckydad

Blakesmaster said:


> No interest in a regular skid steer. Protecting turf is my game.


No turf damage with my tractor. But yes I want an a300 or a770 with turf tires one day.


----------



## treeclimber101

Straight in straight out , and you never turn hard you skid to the work literally , **** I can run my tire machine and leave it looking like I was never there


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> Track machines walk on water ! A good operator will make it look like butter . Turf damage comes from dumbasses .


I've run and own track machines and am a solid op. Either your turf is different in dirty jersey or your idea of damage is not on par with mine.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Straight in, straight out is good in theory.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> I've run and own track machines and am a solid op. Either your turf is different in dirty jersey or your idea of damage is not on par with mine.


I'm thinking that you prolly suck ! And I think I'd wipe my ass with your lawns . Jersey is known for kick ass turf !


----------



## KenJax Tree

And snookie


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Straight in, straight out is good in theory.


I could go straight into your ass with my bobcat . And not leave a mark .......


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> And snookie


Id take a poo in her mouth ....


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm thinking that you prolly suck ! And I think I'd wipe my ass with your lawns . Jersey is known for kick ass turf !


There's a reason I carry the plywood I do little buddy, tracks or not, turf gets ****ed in the a if you look at it wrong around here.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> There's a reason I carry the plywood I do little buddy, tracks or not, turf gets ****ed in the a if you look at it wrong around here.


Ha I know I haven't put my bobcat on a good lawn all season , honestly I keep it for snow and when I get my new mini , prolly will never touch another blade of grass , I don't do big trees anyway , I leave all that jazz for the hardcore tree guys LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

You see that outrigger pad buckling? That's 5/4 hickory with 3/4 plywood on both sides. During a dry spell.


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> But I'm sure you have some pics of that brute Kubota of yours handling some real nasty lodgepole pines out on the back 40. lol







Just an oak.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2treeornot2tree said:


> A 50 hp tractor ain't **** for power. My cat 236 has a 61 hp engine and when I get my forest head in a couple years I will be getting a 80-100 hp skid loader. A cat 299d will pickup over 5k lbs.


I've spent mucho hours on a deere ct332 rubber track. Hauls **** tons of wood to the curb in short order. The next day spreading topsoil and seed makes one rethink the "efficiency" of that particular 70K machine.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have ran my loader all over yards with very few problems.


----------



## RDAA

I purposely seek used sets of tires that are less than 25 percent on my S-185.I run them till they have cords showing through. I have a brand new set of tires on another set of rims. When I have a job that traction is needed I just change rims and tires. I have a lot of people that say "you need new tires" and I laugh. On another note I have been doing some dirt work and grading my full size skid and mini. A local lawn care guy lets me use his 4" land pride seeder. I built a category I 3 point to mini adapter. I rent a Harley rake for 50 bucks a day line up a few lobs and go at it. I almost feel guilty for how easy the work is for the money. But it's a good way to find more work for the mini.


----------



## no tree to big

Blakesmaster said:


> You see that outrigger pad buckling? That's 5/4 hickory with 3/4 plywood on both sides. During a dry spell.


Small outrigger foot too.... We have 2x2 pads for our loader 3 layers of 3/4 and them bitches get mangled all the time if we take it off road the pads usually end up 4 inches in the turf. It don't go off road much... Our turf is soft very soft if a wheel leaves pavement plywood goes down


----------



## tree MDS

Me and the Deere just finished rescuing my fruitcake neighbor from this near disaster. Guess the e brake didn't hold or something. Hitch digging into the curb is the only thing that stopped him. Lifted it up by the passengers side front tow hook and swung it right over. Just had to have a couple guys stand on the winch as counterweight till off the wall. 

Only took five minutes. I insisted I didn't need or want any money. But, since no good deed goes unpunished, he says he'll be over later. So now my beer thirty will be spoiled listening to the fruitcake ramble on. Grr!!


----------



## dbl612

KenJax Tree said:


> And snookie





tree MDS said:


> Me and the Deere just finished rescuing my fruitcake neighbor from this near disaster. Guess the e brake didn't hold or something. Hitch digging into the curb is the only thing that stopped him. Lifted it up by the passengers side front tow hook and swung it right over. Just had to have a couple guys stand on the winch as counterweight till off the wall.
> 
> Only took five minutes. I insisted I didn't need or want any money. But, since no good deed goes unpunished, he says he'll be over later. So now my beer thirty will be spoiled listening to the fruitcake ramble on. Grr!!


no good deed goes unpunished. tell him the admission fee to the confessional is a least a case.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> no good deed goes unpunished. tell him the admission fee to the confessional is a least a case.



Trust me, tom, it'll be hardly worth the free beer. Lol


----------



## treecutterjr

Bought this new to me dingotoday! 02 Rental unit they got new ones, so one man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## treecutterjr




----------



## ducaticorse

Looks like a tx 420 skinny track. Hope you don't have more than a thousand hours on that thing. Tic tok tic tok tic tok.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

For $3500 I'm good. Use it till it dies. get another motor & use it till it dies again


----------



## treecutterjr

And hour meteris broke, so probably 10,000 hrs on it


----------



## ducaticorse

Lol. Make sure you're checking oil daily. And it's 3k for a new mill btw. Don't ask me how I know


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

luckydad said:


> Just an oak.



Yeah, I like that tractor!

I have been destroying lawns with this MT-55, its got brand new tracks on it, I drive it like I play Pac-Man then throw down a little grass seed and say, " sorry about the mess".


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Working the zip line today from the bottom as I actually had a decent climber for a change. It was his immediate idea to zip it as I was going to take out a fence panel and jam the chipper down in there and have him blow it out, maybe pull and lower some to the ground.

Hey! I am not above listening. The guy told me most people always seem to have a major breakdown at the mention of a zip line.


He bombed the wood but I was ass and elbows on the line and chipper with nary a problem except I kept sucking down soda from the clients fridge and then we went to an all you can eat buffet where they have goat stew but I didn't have any goat and then we started to get really ****ing cold because we were soaking ****ing wet in the A/C and had to wait while the guy went to get change for a 100 so we left 2 dollars and a **** load of sawdust for a tip and then went back to cut the broken hanger off the fence but it fell right over the fence cause its full of vines so I left it there for the loader and went home to find my maid getting stoned and rearranging the furniture so I took a hit and went to sit in the pick-up line.

I got there just in time to get under the tree for shade, I was a few car lengths back and was listening to Me and My Uncle kinda loud when I realized someone was honking at me from behind, they wanted to me to pull up but I wasn't going to because we still had 30 minutes to sit there so then after awhile she got the idea and then school let out and I took my kid to gym then went back to work.


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> Lol. Make sure you're checking oil daily. And it's 3k for a new mill btw. Don't ask me how I know


Dude you were lied to my mini seriously has like 2500/3000 hours on it , it's smokes a lot when it firsts strarts an pisses and pops a bit but it's a true runner


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Dude you were lied to my mini seriously has like 2500/3000 hours on it , it's smokes a lot when it firsts strarts an pisses and pops a bit but it's a true runner


I'm not in anyway saying that is the case for every Kohler put in those machines, but it does have truth to it. 
Bandit 65 run the same motors, and they are known to fail over 1k too


----------



## ducaticorse

Think about this. Hours to miles conversions is roughly each hour times 60 equals miles. Now, your 3k hour machine has roughly 180k miles on it, and that's a **** ton for a primitive gasoline combustion motor.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea if you put 1000hrs at top idle ... I mean keep the oil clean and filters changed and I don't see why you'd have any issues , what happened to yours ? Melt a ring or crack the head ? I have pulled plugs that are so caked with oil and carbon you couldn't even see the tips .. And it was still running , I found some sweet little 3 cylinder yanmar engines at a junk yard , that's what you need


----------



## ducaticorse

Had low comp in one cylinder. I actually haven't talked to them since I dropped it off. I'll give them a shout tomorrow.


----------



## treeclimber101

Diesel yanmars that were taken outta portable lights towers ... Like 18/25hp things look like cute little things I may buy one for my mini


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> Diesel yanmars that were taken outta portable lights towers ... Like 18/25hp things look like cute little things I may buy one for my mini


They used the same Kubota in the Bobcat 453 for those light towers too. Great motor


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> They used the same Kubota in the Bobcat 453 for those light towers too. Great motor


I can buy them for like 450/500 a pop guys got a whole table of them ... Battery fuel and start !


----------



## ducaticorse

treeclimber101 said:


> I can buy them for like 450/500 a pop guys got a whole table of them ... Battery fuel and start !


How much of a hookah is it to retrofit?


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> How much of a hookah is it to retrofit?


Shouldn't me much . Clean the tank and find a hydro pump to mount up and some new motor mounts .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Scag and exmark used those 25 hp Kohler engines in there mowers for years. I have seen some with 4000-5000 hrs on them.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Scag and exmark used those 25 hp Kohler engines in there mowers for years. I have seen some with 4000-5000 hrs on them.



Yeah,
Didn't you tell me one of yours is starting to pass oil?
Anyway, tree work with a dingo and bmg is a sit ton different than drilling post holes and grading. My machine it cocked to the side, up ended, up hill down hill and just about every other position you could dream of on a regular basis. I think the application certainly matters as far as engine life is concerned. Plus, the dealer I go to, Richie and clapper in Sudbury MA deals with these things on a regular basis. The shop manager himself told me that I was lucky to see 14xx hours, very common for them to go. Hey, we can argue till the cows come home. I'm putting a new motor in mine, and you guys seem to have bullet proof mills in yours. Btw, that's an act of god as far as I'm concerned getting 4-5k hours on a gas job. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I agree that many hours is extremely lucky but it can be done. Mowers get onto some pretty steep hills. Idk. I
My one mower is down right now waiting on a new head. Something happened with a valve and it was stuck open causing blowback out the carb. It's a vertical shaft kawasaki engine. New heard anything good about the vertical shafts


----------



## ducaticorse

There is a ton of chatter in the internet on kholer motors consuming massive amounts of oil, blowing head gaskets and what not. I think you guys got lucky. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Idk. I have had alot of Kohler engines over the years with only one problem. One had a scored cylinder with 200 hrs on it. They replaced the engine under warranty.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I hate it when my lawnmower engine goes.. damn Kohler's!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I think your missing the point rummy


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I think your missing the point rummy



Don't call me rummy, hookah!!!


----------



## gorman

I had to walk from a job today because of the Kohler engine on my grinder. Started peeing oil from the underside of the engine. Got real wet where the engine meets the mount. I was a couple hours in and said no charge and referred the work to a larger company since the guy needs it done "yesterday".


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> I had to walk from a job today because of the Kohler engine on my grinder. Started peeing oil from the underside of the engine. Got real wet where the engine meets the mount. I was a couple hours in and said no charge and referred the work to a larger company since the guy needs it done "yesterday".


But kholer's are bullet proof lol!


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> But kholer's are bullet proof lol!



Lol. I bet Eddie's head is too. Not to derail, but just saying.


----------



## ducaticorse

Yeah I dunno, after all the **** I've read on the net about those motors I'm thinking he's just been lucky. I'd say Jared been lucky too, but his bucket **** the bed today and his new truck is delayed a week due to a title issue, so he's not really too lucky at the moment.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol


----------



## gorman

ducaticorse said:


> But kholer's are bullet proof lol!



It's either the crankcase seal or the oil pan gasket. Either or, the engine needs to come off. I have about 1000 hrs on it and it's not burning oil so I'm happy with putting a little work into it


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> It's either the crankcase seal or the oil pan gasket. Either or, the engine needs to come off. I have about 1000 hrs on it and it's not burning oil so I'm happy with putting a little work into it


Well my dingo is getting a 3k$ massage right now. So hopefully it won't **** out a hydro pump anytime soon, and I can start realizing my investment a bit.


----------



## ducaticorse

I tell ya not having her parked on the deck of the crane has been a bit sad at times on a few jobs last cpl weeks


----------



## tree MDS

I couldn't imagine spending that kind of money on a Steiner-barrow, but that's just me. Yikes.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> I couldn't imagine spending that kind of money on a Steiner-barrow, but that's just me. Yikes.


It's not a steiner! And sir, it's one of those things that once you start using it and then you don't have it, we'll fahk that noise..... I keep my team as lean as possible. I'd rather spend money on tools than labor hours thank you very much.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What the hell is taking them so long to put a motor in that dingo. Should only have been a couple days


----------



## ducaticorse

They were a week out from being able to touch it when I brought it. Also, I just bought another dump today, and possibly another on Monday in prep for snow. I'm hemorrhaging cash again and I don't terribly mind putting the dingo tab on the back burner till they call me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RDAA

I had to put a hydraulic pump in my sk500. It is an Italian made pump that is specifically made for that machine. I could have possibly had one shipped over but it would have been six to eight weeks. Same for ordering repair parts. Ditch witch had one in their warehouse ready to go. They apparently only had the rights to sell this pump. 4500.00 later I had my machine back.


----------



## treeclimber101

I figure that 13 K Steiner has made me at least 30 in the last 6 years , if the engine blew Monday morning ID fix it , and it would lifting wood by mid week again . I have no clue why a engine in a dingo has taken almost 2 weeks to be done , I seriously put a engine on my stumper in 2 hours ..... Sounds like the y are charging a dollar a hour for that repair


----------



## ducaticorse

They are 4 weeks out on repairs and said they'd have mine in a week.. I don't really care. They are charging 8 hours for labor. I don't care about that either.


----------



## treeclimber101

IDC about much this morning ... I am at the shore .... Relaxing and In a bit prolly gonna smoke a joint ! JK but really I'm serious , but am I ?


----------



## ducaticorse

I wish. I just left a crane job we crushed to race to Walmart for a eye exam. Now I have to go back an get the crane. Then buy a truck, then sell a Bobcat, then buy a new Bobcat. Then hope the guys can get done with the trim job they're heading to short a trim saw because my very soon to be outta work groundie is a compete and utter twaht And it s noon time already


----------



## Zale

Sounds like a full day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day at the annual PTCA seminar at Balboa Park yesterday. Plus I got 7.5 ceu's.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> I wish. I just left a crane job we crushed to race to Walmart for a eye exam. Now I have to go back an get the crane. Then buy a truck, then sell a Bobcat, then buy a new Bobcat. Then hope the guys can get done with the trim job they're heading to short a trim saw because my very soon to be outta work groundie is a compete and utter twaht And it s noon time already







Ha .... Today I say your a damn fool LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

I made lunch ..... Scooby doo style left the knife and salt and pepper shakers for scale LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha .... Today I say your a damn fool LOL


Where's snookie?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Study day Saturday,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

2treeornot2tree said:


> Where's snookie?


Her head is just barely out of the picture.


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> I made lunch ..... Scooby doo style left the knife and salt and pepper shakers for scale LOL


Sweet tea! You drink that with your pinky straight out?


----------



## no tree to big

****ing dumbass crashed a chipper truck today on the way back to the shop not good cause we got one at the dealer for repair now we are short a truck ohz noz


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> ****ing dumbass crashed a chipper truck today on the way back to the shop not good cause we got one at the dealer for repair now we are short a truck ohz noz


For fahks sake, what's up with this chit lately?


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Sweet tea! You drink that with your pinky straight out?


I stick a pinky up my ass then drink it ? Is that what ya wanted to hear ? Am I gay enough for ya now ?


----------



## treeclimber101

ducaticorse said:


> For fahks sake, what's up with this chit lately?


That's what I am talking about ! And it happens in 3's so what's that 2????


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> I stick a pinky up my ass then drink it ? Is that what ya wanted to hear ? Am I gay enough for ya now ?



I kinda meant you were fancy. Gay? Sounding a little bit defensive.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> I kinda meant you were fancy. Gay? Sounding a little bit defensive.


LOL ...no I am gay and I am proud ! Today I was Half in the bag at 1030am so my giveafuqmeter is at like a 1.5 today !


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> That's what I am talking about ! And it happens in 3's so what's that 2????


I thought there were 2 already?? I could be mistaken can't recall what the one was...


----------



## no tree to big

just got a pic




guy said he was standing on the brakes with both feet and it straight up would not stop only had 1/8 load of chips radiator got jammed up into the fan


----------



## tree MDS

My buddy whipped up this 100' plus snagbark for me today. Bad ass old school climber right here. 51 and still ripping em up!! My heart swells with pride. Lol. Wallet is $2600 richer too. Was $2500. I gave the $100 tip to my buddy just he deserved it.. and Shagbark sucks.


----------



## no tree to big

What's wrong with shagbark?


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> What's wrong with shagbark?



I take it you don't climb much?


----------



## no tree to big

Not no more lol gonna start picking it up again to try n get my chubby self back in shape! Only climbed.one shag not to many around here


----------



## tree MDS

Action shot. Lol...


----------



## tree MDS

Dave??


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dave's not here,,,


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> I made lunch ..... Scooby doo style left the knife and salt and pepper shakers for scale LOL with all the toothpicks in that wedge you are leading us to believe your going to share that!





jefflovstrom said:


> Dave's not here,,,





jefflovstrom said:


> Dave's not here,,,





jefflovstrom said:


> Dave's not here,,,





tree MDS said:


> Dave??





tree MDS said:


> Dave??


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Dave's not here,,,


its dave- D-A-V-E- let me in!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

haha,,cheech and chong.


----------



## BC WetCoast

no tree to big said:


> just got a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy said he was standing on the brakes with both feet and it straight up would not stop only had 1/8 load of chips radiator got jammed up into the fan



Are you required to do a daily pre trip truck inspection? Good think DOT didn't show up.


----------



## no tree to big

BC WetCoast said:


> Are you required to do a daily pre trip truck inspection? Good think DOT didn't show up.


Yes we do a daily inspection but no we don't crawl under the trucks and check brakes daily... I drove that truck Wednesday and it had great brakes so no it didn't go out of adjustment since then cause Thursday was a rain day and it didn't leave the yard Friday I think dude was driving like a dbag


----------



## no tree to big

Here's a little honey locust action from the other day


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Here's a little honey locust action from the other day



Were there nasty big ol thorns on that one?


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Were there nasty big ol thorns on that one?


Nope


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> Here's a little honey locust action from the other day



Way to much action in those pics, you need to calm yourself down when posting in this forum. We're not allowed to be that tough anymore.  
Just quoting you from earlier in the week !! 
Hahaha


----------



## BC WetCoast

no tree to big said:


> Yes we do a daily inspection but no we don't crawl under the trucks and check brakes daily... I drove that truck Wednesday and it had great brakes so no it didn't go out of adjustment since then cause Thursday was a rain day and it didn't leave the yard Friday I think dude was driving like a dbag



Well if he signed off on the pre trip and didn't report bad brakes, then it is the driver's fault. Harsh reality of life.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Here's a little honey locust action from the other day



That thing looked huge for a second.. then I realized it was over a doll house. Lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Worked in my son's dresser I am building for him at the new house. Then washed my enclosed trailer and two pickup trucks cause they were filly dirty. When it cools down a bit in the top of the garage I am gonna do some more work on his dresser.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> That thing looked huge for a second.. then I realized it was over a doll house. Lol


Haha it wasn't that huge of a trunk but it had a massive crown wouldn't have been bad but I only had a 10 foot wide lz 


BC WetCoast said:


> Well if he signed off on the pre trip and didn't report bad brakes, then it is the driver's fault. Harsh reality of life.


The brakes wernt bad, it was a failure, dbag driving, or not paying attention truck has air brakes so I don't see a failure being the cause


----------



## tree MDS

I can usually tell right off if I guy has any sort of clue when it comes to driving. It usually seems like the truck is driving them, rather than the other way around. Do they seem aware of the weight, or do they drive it like a sports car? Hell, I've had some guys (too many, really. lol) that couldn't handle my 88 one ton empty. Seemed like I was riding in a runaway semi totally freighted.


----------



## no tree to big

**** my buddies 1 ton with chipper is sketchy id much rather drive a fully loaded international!


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> **** my buddies 1 ton with chipper is sketchy id much rather drive a fully loaded international!



Christ, my one ton tows my 6850 pound 250 just fine... without trailer brakes. ****ing *****!! Take out the I pad and pay attention, boy!!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Christ, my one ton tows my 6850 pound 250 just fine... without trailer brakes. ****ing *****!! Take out the I pad and pay attention, boy!!


Well his chipper does have 2600 pounds on yours then he said his chipper brakes worked I wasn't thinking that at all though loaded the ass end stopped sliding around so that was nice


----------



## tree MDS

Omg,,, a comma or two for the MDS, please!! lol


----------



## no tree to big

Love how the peterbuilt I drive takes weight, empty its 41k I put 23k pounds of 50"+ logs on her one day and she shifted smoother then normal stopped on a dime and still pulled up the hills needless to say we took the back roads home


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Omg,,, a comma or two for the MDS, please!! lol


O,k,a,y, j,e,f,f,


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

Dave??


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, Jeff,,, what kind of hitch cord/rope combo do you prefer?? Just curious.


----------



## ducaticorse

Picked up a new to me one ton today for winter work and towing, banging around town. Thing has been entirely redone. Everything except for the 7.3 motor which has 90k on it. 






Laid her down a bit today on a reach over a house. 






New to me 06 cat 252B 1700hrs. Bought a trailer of the kid a month ago. Guess he's sick of it all......


----------



## gorman

check that 7.3 oil pan!!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> check that 7.3 oil pan!!!!


Was done a few months ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

gorman said:


> check that 7.3 oil pan!!!!


Everything underneath this truck was replaced in the last cpl years. Everything. And the rear leafs are 550 spec.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yo, so I got word yesterday about the crack in my boom. With out a doubt, the BIG dealer, that has adds in all the books, claiming to have "inspected,certified, work ready" trucks in Rockford, Ill sold me the truck that way. They inserted what could be described as that window caulk that u buy in little rolls for your house into the crack and painted over it really thick. Not positive what the filler was, but filler nun the less. Pretty freaking pathetic that they do this, knowing that some one could go up and it fail. This is not a guess or a maybe they did. It happened. Unfortunately, I can do nothing to them as it has been over a year. Checked with the attorney and she said that I bought it "as is" and that alone exempts them, even tho they hid a major flaw, when buying "as is" it is on the buyer to inspect. The fact that they do this sort of chit had motivated me to make everyone aware of how they do things. I don't want to read in the back of the TCIA mag about a tree brother dying from a boom failure because they bought a truck with a purposely hidden major flaw. Friday, the truck is going in and the boom is coming off. They are tearing it down and inspecting everything,don't want to find anymore filled cracks after it is fixed. All will be documented. Then rebuilding it. Not sure the cost at this point, as we expect to find more. I am tho, very lucky. I have been running that thing hard and had not a clue that this major crack was barley holding on. I will have the weirdest looking chipper truck very soon.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Yo, so I got word yesterday about the crack in my boom. With out a doubt, the BIG dealer, that has adds in all the books, claiming to have "inspected,certified, work ready" trucks in Rockford, Ill sold me the truck that way. They inserted what could be described as that window caulk that u buy in little rolls for your house into the crack and painted over it really thick. Not positive what the filler was, but filler nun the less. Pretty freaking pathetic that they do this, knowing that some one could go up and it fail. This is not a guess or a maybe they did. It happened. Unfortunately, I can do nothing to them as it has been over a year. Checked with the attorney and she said that I bought it "as is" and that alone exempts them, even tho they hid a major flaw, when buying "as is" it is on the buyer to inspect. The fact that they do this sort of chit had motivated me to make everyone aware of how they do things. I don't want to read in the back of the TCIA mag about a tree brother dying from a boom failure because they bought a truck with a purposely hidden major flaw. Friday, the truck is going in and the boom is coming off. They are tearing it down and inspecting everything,don't want to find anymore filled cracks after it is fixed. All will be documented. Then rebuilding it. Not sure the cost at this point, as we expect to find more. I am tho, very lucky. I have been running that thing hard and had not a clue that this major crack was barley holding on. I will have the weirdest looking chipper truck very soon.


Jeziz Cristo. Da faq? I don't trust dealers, never have. Bunch a fukin crooks. That tri state homo is one of the worst.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Don't know how you guys can go to one of those dealers for a truck... much less find someone to fix a freaking mini loader!

I guess I am taking my little yard wrecker ( MT-55) back to have that timing cover re-re-sealed on Wed so I have been busy wrecking as many yards with it as I can and hope to wreck at least one more before it goes back in... for a month, watch this!

I remember the bolts that hold the Dingo motor down came loose, just 4 little bolts but really can't get at them. Shop said 5 hours labor or some **** because they had to pull the motor to tightened the mounting bolts but I was able to get at them.

I dunno, I dunno anything. When was my last gripe session and what was it about? I dunno. Used to know, but not anymore.



I had a client call me to trim his hedges, I had done it a few times over the years and he is like, " Were you the guy I had doing it?"

Then, the evening before I was supposed to do it he calls saying he wants me to bring proof of ins so I just skipped his ass, didn't show up, didn't call, nothing, screw him.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I need to change my inner dialogue.


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Yo, so I got word yesterday about the crack in my boom. With out a doubt, the BIG dealer, that has adds in all the books, claiming to have "inspected,certified, work ready" trucks in Rockford, Ill sold me the truck that way. They inserted what could be described as that window caulk that u buy in little rolls for your house into the crack and painted over it really thick. Not positive what the filler was, but filler nun the less. Pretty freaking pathetic that they do this, knowing that some one could go up and it fail. This is not a guess or a maybe they did. It happened. Unfortunately, I can do nothing to them as it has been over a year. Checked with the attorney and she said that I bought it "as is" and that alone exempts them, even tho they hid a major flaw, when buying "as is" it is on the buyer to inspect. The fact that they do this sort of chit had motivated me to make everyone aware of how they do things. I don't want to read in the back of the TCIA mag about a tree brother dying from a boom failure because they bought a truck with a purposely hidden major flaw. Friday, the truck is going in and the boom is coming off. They are tearing it down and inspecting everything,don't want to find anymore filled cracks after it is fixed. All will be documented. Then rebuilding it. Not sure the cost at this point, as we expect to find more. I am tho, very lucky. I have been running that thing hard and had not a clue that this major crack was barley holding on. I will have the weirdest looking chipper truck very soon.


Soon as I can I am dumping all this unused crap I have and buying a tuepin brand new ..... Done with that used trash that's for sale


----------



## luckydad

What's a tuepin ??


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> What's a tuepin ??






spelled with a "e" not an "I"


----------



## luckydad

How much for one of those ?? What reach ??


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> How much for one of those ?? What reach ??


Jesus they got em to. 115' I think , about 1K a foot new , I want the 75/80 '


----------



## luckydad

I wander how fast they work ??


----------



## treeclimber101

Electric over hydro ........ Let's put it this way , you can't be anywhere near heavy service there not insulated and the speed is similar to a snorkel lift no nearly as quick as a bucket but they collapse and can pass through a 36" gate and very little ground pressure


----------



## treeclimber101

And can be pulled with a 1 ton


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Electric over hydro ........ Let's put it this way , you can't be anywhere near heavy service there not insulated and the speed is similar to a snorkel lift no nearly as quick as a bucket but they collapse and can pass through a 36" gate and very little ground pressure



It appears they make all these types of lifts so you need to use both hands to operate the controls.


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> Soon as I can I am dumping all this unused crap I have and buying a tuepin brand new ..... Done with that used trash that's for sale


Guy I bought my bucket from went that route and loves his 75 footer. I'll probably never get there but it's nice to dream.


----------



## treeclimber101

TC262 said:


> Guy I bought my bucket from went that route and loves his 75 footer. I'll probably never get there but it's nice to dream.


It just seems a safer more efficient way to go . And yes someday you will get there , prolly before me actually LOL


----------



## luckydad

When I got back to the shop this afternoon my new bucket had been delivered. I guess we be putting it on tomorrow


----------



## gorman

sgreanbeans said:


> Yo, so I got word yesterday about the crack in my boom. With out a doubt, the BIG dealer, that has adds in all the books, claiming to have "inspected,certified, work ready" trucks in Rockford, Ill sold me the truck that way. They inserted what could be described as that window caulk that u buy in little rolls for your house into the crack and painted over it really thick. Not positive what the filler was, but filler nun the less. Pretty freaking pathetic that they do this, knowing that some one could go up and it fail. This is not a guess or a maybe they did. It happened. Unfortunately, I can do nothing to them as it has been over a year. Checked with the attorney and she said that I bought it "as is" and that alone exempts them, even tho they hid a major flaw, when buying "as is" it is on the buyer to inspect. The fact that they do this sort of chit had motivated me to make everyone aware of how they do things. I don't want to read in the back of the TCIA mag about a tree brother dying from a boom failure because they bought a truck with a purposely hidden major flaw. Friday, the truck is going in and the boom is coming off. They are tearing it down and inspecting everything,don't want to find anymore filled cracks after it is fixed. All will be documented. Then rebuilding it. Not sure the cost at this point, as we expect to find more. I am tho, very lucky. I have been running that thing hard and had not a clue that this major crack was barley holding on. I will have the weirdest looking chipper truck very soon.



That's messed up. This goes way beyond white washing. I can't believe someone took the time to fill a structural crack with caulk when it could kill someone. You should pin the dude who sold this to you down, shove that stuff down his throat and yell "How does this caulk taste!".


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

luckydad said:


> When I got back to the shop this afternoon my new bucket had been delivered. I guess we be putting it on tomorrow



Looks expensive. You could have built one out of milk crates, 2x4's and drywall screws for next to nothing. But really if yer delivery guy is anything like mine I would check that thing for damage.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> It just seems a safer more efficient way to go . And yes someday you will get there , prolly before me actually LOL



I dunno. I have seen a lot of these little lifts in action: The outriggers seem to float from the leverage of the boom. I dunno.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> That's messed up. This goes way beyond white washing. I can't believe someone took the time to fill a structural crack with caulk when it could kill someone. You should pin the dude who sold this to you down, shove that stuff down his throat and yell "How does this caulk taste!".



Yeah!

Was the truck sold with a current certification? If so then it seems the seller could be blamed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Nothing scares me more than a tall old bucket truck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Getting my new chipper tomorrow and hopefully my new truck on friday. 

Also demoing a 60" Ryans grapple tomorrow.


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> It just seems a safer more efficient way to go . And yes someday you will get there , prolly before me actually LOL


Yeah it seams all those sketchy ones you have to climb because of no access now aren't so bad. I can't ever see myself buying a new lift, hell I'm just a part timer anyway.


----------



## luckydad

Ready to roll once again


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well got thrown off my land clearing job that's 2 hrs away today. They were supposed to have everything worked out with the neighbor regarding a right away through his property. Well guess they thought wrong. he called the cops and they asked me to leave


----------



## dbl612

luckydad said:


> "not responsible for things coming from roadway" what does that do for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to roll once again


----------



## luckydad

Nothing for me it was on the truck when I got it. But since you referenced it as far as I'm concerned nothing has ever came off of, or out from under my truck as I have been traveling down the road.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

luckydad said:


> Nothing for me it was on the truck when I got it. But since you referenced it as far as I'm concerned nothing has ever came off of, or out from under my truck as I have been traveling down the road.




They must be just stating the obvious, obviously for the people who do not understand what obvious means.

The sticker is kinda intriguing though, I have never seen one.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Went to load this huge red tipped maple log got it cut then decided I didn't want it nor to haul it across town for 50 bucks a load ( 3 loads) so I got a couple Craiglisters to come by with their wagons one had an old army trailer yeah we put 2 ton on it he didn't have the brakes hooked up drove back for another must have been 2.5 hours round trip then another came by with a F150 and we put 6 rounds in that and it was hurting with half the bed still empty he gave me three dollars so now its all gone and I didn't have to drive anywhere except for lunch back home where I cut my grass waiting for the army trailer to make its way back.

Other than that I have just been stacking all the paperwork on the desk though I finally finished last years taxes and actually late for last quarter's local.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Went to load this huge red tipped maple log got it cut then decided I didn't want it nor to haul it across town for 50 bucks a load ( 3 loads) so I got a couple Craiglisters to come by with their wagons one had an old army trailer yeah we put 2 ton on it he didn't have the brakes hooked up drove back for another must have been 2.5 hours round trip then another came by with a F150 and we put 6 rounds in that and it was hurting with half the bed still empty he gave me three dollars so now its all gone and I didn't have to drive anywhere except for lunch back home where I cut my grass waiting for the army trailer to make its way back.
> 
> Other than that I have just been stacking all the paperwork on the desk though I finally finished last years taxes and actually late for last quarter's local.



I am thinking about becoming a procrastinator, 
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I am thinking about becoming a procrastinator,
> Jeff



The grass was reaching a foot.

Why can't I just slide this chair ( its even on wheels!) over 2 feet and shuffle them damn papers !? WHY GODAMNIT WHY!?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well got thrown off my land clearing job that's 2 hrs away today. They were supposed to have everything worked out with the neighbor regarding a right away through his property. Well guess they thought wrong. he called the cops and they asked me to leave



The man said he was THROWED FROM THE LAND !

**** man, ****. I wonder if it was a set-up cause they had to know the guy was going to be problem.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So my friend sold that blue tractor for 20 minus the trailer which I had offered 20 with the trailer and she could still have access to both.

Its Ok. I really would have had to re-do the front end to accommodate a quick change and a grapple. What I did today with the mini and forks I could not have done with the tractor and forks, it was tight and maybe the gate would have been to narrow and coming around the side of the house was close.

Sure did wreck that lawn with those brand new tracks though! This thing is like a old tank rattling down the way just a digging and a chewing and a ripping and a destroying like you'd never believe!


----------



## treeman75

Another rain day today. Yesterday we serviced the mini and put new lines on the BMG. The log loader is in the shop gettingthe main cylinder redone and today we will service the chipper. It feels good to get this chit done.


----------



## luckydad

How much to get the main cylinder done on the brush truck ??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Waiting on my new chipper today. Should be here in a couple hours.

Then heading out mark supply and picking up a new root grapple.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Another rain day today. Yesterday we serviced the mini and put new lines on the BMG. The log loader is in the shop gettingthe main cylinder redone and today we will service the chipper. It feels good to get this chit done.



My international was the last thing I needed to get serviced this year. Turned into a 7k plus deal with the lower end rebuild. Was supposed to be done yesterday afternoon, mechanic just called and said they have to pull the valve cover and readjust the valves/rocker arm as it was ticking, so gonna be a couple more hours. All and all it still feels good to know everything is going to be up to snuff.. for now.


----------



## treeman75

I have a nasty silver maple in a back yard to do with about a two foot space to get it out. I put 6k on it thinking i wouldnt get it, he said do it. I will get some pics.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I have a nasty silver maple in a back yard to do with about a two foot space to get it out. I put 6k on it thinking i wouldnt get it, he said do it. I will get some pics.



Damn. That's big money on a single tree!! Pics for sure!!


----------



## treeman75

This is craig my main guy, he is 51and still out climbs and footlocks better then most of the younger climbers here.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Waiting on my new chipper today. Should be here in a couple hours.
> 
> Then heading out mark supply and picking up a new root grapple.



You're an animal, JJ!! Are you sure you're alright though? No, seriously!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am probably not alright in many ways. Lol. My root grapple is very light duty and I am tired of fixing it all the time. It is really designed for a smaller loader or tractor.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

All I need now is a dam employee with a cdl. I don't understand why it's so hard to find a good employee.


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> How much to get the main cylinder done on the brush truck ??


The cylinder is going to be around 200 and maybe two hours labor.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> All I need now is a dam employee with a cdl. I don't understand why it's so hard to find a good employee.



That cdl deal really limits the pool of potential workers. I tried to tell you that when you bought a chipper that was 12 pounds over cdl. Lol. Now you've got a chipper tagged underweight, and a cdl chip/ log truck. Can't say you didn't ask for it. 

On the off chance (god forbid) this one ends up on its side, do you think you can use the grapple to stand her back up??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No one is driving the new truck but me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Smoked out a maple and then a trans ! The maple will pay for the trans .... So I worked fo free!!!! LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

treeclimber101 said:


> Smoked out a maple and then a trans ! The maple will pay for the trans .... So I worked fo free!!!! LOL


You and me both, my trans just went out yesterday for the third time in two months. hard to find someone that knows what the hell their doing to fix one. Least it's got a warrenty on the first rebuild.


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> Smoked out a maple and then a trans ! The maple will pay for the trans .... So I worked fo free!!!! LOL


Coulda put a dubie in with them and it might not have been so bad


----------



## treeclimber101

2100.00 out the window , that's record for me this year ! I guess the four wheeled smoke show to get the bucket out of the mud took it's toll


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> 2100.00 out the window , that's record for me this year ! I guess the four wheeled smoke show to get the bucket out of the mud took it's toll


Dang it man !!


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> 2100.00 out the window , that's record for me this year ! I guess the four wheeled smoke show to get the bucket out of the mud took it's toll



A 4R100 trans?


----------



## treeclimber101

97f350 4x4 7.3 that's with me just dropping it off not on the bench


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> 2100.00 out the window , that's record for me this year ! I guess the four wheeled smoke show to get the bucket out of the mud took it's toll


some times tow trucks are cheap after you get overcome by events. been there.


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> some times tow trucks are cheap after you get overcome by events. been there.


Ohhhhh...... I know but that trans was half shot anyway , no biggie ! Ha


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> 2100.00 out the window , that's record for me this year ! I guess the four wheeled smoke show to get the bucket out of the mud took it's toll



Hey, I'll bet your mechanic thanks you!! lol


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of mechanics, still no word on my truck. Was supposed to only be a couple hours this morning. I hope nothing tragic is going on!! I feel like I have a child in for a major surgery or something!! Lol


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Speaking of mechanics, still no word on my truck. Was supposed to only be a couple hours this morning. I hope nothing tragic is going on!! I feel like I have a child in for a major surgery or something!! Lol


Well ?? Did you get her back today ??


----------



## OLD OAK

treeman75 said:


> I have a nasty silver maple in a back yard to do with about a two foot space to get it out. I put 6k on it thinking i wouldnt get it, he said do it. I will get some pics.


 That,s good money for 1 tree. The most i ever got for 1 tree was $3500.00. Want to see them Picks when you get them.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> I have a nasty silver maple in a back yard to do with about a two foot space to get it out. I put 6k on it thinking i wouldnt get it, he said do it. I will get some pics.


We had a storm job last year like that 44" elm snapped about 15' up took 2 days with 4 guys to get that **** through the 2 foot gate on the side of the house didn't help that it was 225 feet from tree to chipper


----------



## KenJax Tree

Those ones are fun


----------



## no tree to big

I'm so glad we have gotten zero wind with our storms this year I think our Co has only had 5 or 6 "storm calls" most were Shitty trees that failed from to much water on the leaves haha


----------



## KenJax Tree

We've been slammed with storm work the past month


----------



## no tree to big

If we had one storm give us work we would probably already have all of next year booked lol never thought id say too much work was bad but we r swamped


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> Smoked out a maple and then a trans ! The maple will pay for the trans .... So I worked fo free!!!! LOL


Just finished swapping a trans in my Fuso last night. Was kinda a big pain in the rear cuz it came from an isuzu and I had to swap everthing off it, bell housing, entire rear housing, and re wire all of the electrical connectors because they were different. Paid off tho, she shifts great now and best of all I scored it off craigslist for $50!


----------



## treeclimber101

TC262 said:


> Just finished swapping a trans in my Fuso last night. Was kinda a big pain in the rear cuz it came from an isuzu and I had to swap everthing off it, bell housing, entire rear housing, and re wire all of the electrical connectors because they were different. Paid off tho, she shifts great now and best of all I scored it off craigslist for $50!


I'm gonna get the built proof torque converter , and have the trans line upgrade done the lines are a bit larger to allow the fluid to stay Cooler


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm gonna get the built proof torque converter , and have the trans line upgrade done the lines are a bit larger to allow the fluid to stay Cooler


I just did the trans in my cummins powered F350 a few months ago. You bet your a$$ I put a billet converter in there too.


----------



## Affordabletree

How's the arm doing mds?


----------



## Pelorus

Spruce "arborism" yesterday.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got my replacement chipper yesterday. Should be getting truck on Saturday. 










Also picked up a cid grapple yesterday as my old one is beat.


----------



## ducaticorse

My 3 stage extension cylinder on my little hiab was fahkin 3300 just to get taken apart rechromed and put back together.


----------



## tree MDS

Affordabletree said:


> How's the arm doing mds?



Better a little bit each day. Still a little sore at the break when I do certain things. Cast comes off sept 9th. Can't ****ing wait!! Thanks for asking.

LD, truck still not done. Sounds like they ran into troubles adjusting the valves. That and the abs light is still on, so they have to figure that out too. Supposedly ready later this am. Sounds like they're gonna stick to estimate and eat a day plus labor.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got my replacement chipper yesterday. Should be getting truck on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a cid grapple yesterday as my old one is beat.



What's so beat up on the old grapple that can't just be fixed easy?


----------



## KenJax Tree

How chit Batman....i'm not gonna climb this one...gonna throw some straps around it and kick its ass from the bucket


----------



## EcoTreeCo

KenJax Tree said:


> How chit Batman....i'm not gonna climb this one...gonna throw some straps around it and kick its ass from the bucket


Ahhhh, climb that thing. Just think light thoughts! Ha


----------



## tree MDS

Boy, I have to say, the MDS feels like telling a few people to go **** themselves today. Already told one, hair trigger waiting on the other two. Well aware of the fact that I'm hungover, but its not just that, some people are really begging for it!!! Grrr...


----------



## treeclimber101

TC262 said:


> I just did the trans in my cummins powered F350 a few months ago. You bet your a$$ I put a billet converter in there too.
> View attachment 365686


Wanna trade a bobcat 7753 and trailer for that truck ? Even Stephen?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wanna trade a bobcat 7753 and trailer for that truck ? Even Stephen?



I guess its true how they say there's a pinhead for every seat. Or is it an ass for every seat? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe you can score a yellow late 70's vette to go with that bad boy!!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What's so beat up on the old grapple that can't just be fixed easy?







The pivot points aren't grease able and have ovaled out tremendously. Plus it isn't built heavy enough to withstand the power of my skid loader. For example the square tubes are only 1/8" wall. I have already ripped one of the grapples off the top tube while pulling a tree to the chipper.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I guess its true how they say there's a pinhead for every seat. Or is it an ass for every seat? Lol


Ha I don't need the cat rummy ? Or vice versa , do you think I am giving the raw end of that deal ? I need a redneck cruiser though .... Fo shoo


----------



## tree MDS

Well, got my truck back finally. Then I took it over to have a couple new front tires put on. $900. So roughly 8k all together (haven't got final bill yet). That ****er should be happy for a while.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Well, got my truck back finally. Then I took it over to have a couple new front tires put on. $900. So roughly 8k all together (haven't got final bill yet). That ****er should be happy for a while.


Wow .... You better get them trees going ! You spend cabbage like Jared !!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow .... You better get them trees going ! You spend cabbage like Jared !!!



Um, I invest money in my equipment (as needed), Jared has lost his mind. Lol, just saying.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

How have I lost my mind? I am just replacing lost equipment


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> How have I lost my mind? I am just replacing lost equipment


How bout the land clearing job, been able to go back on it yet ??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No, but they are paying me for half of it mean while. I think it's gonna be a little while but who knows.


----------



## no tree to big

Let's see today I cut down a tree then another tree then another used way to much plywood in the process


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Let's see today I cut down a tree then another tree then another used way to much plywood in the process



Sweet thanks for keeping us posted that is great really I mean it that is seriously cool keep up the good work man lol


----------



## tree MDS

Friday night at the MDS cave. **** everybody, just leave me the hell alone!! 

Peace...


----------



## KenJax Tree

**** you too


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Friday night at the MDS cave. **** everybody, just leave me the hell alone!!
> 
> Peace...View attachment 365748


the green machine is getting ready to get tucked in


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> **** you too



Haha. Tool!!!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> the green machine is getting ready to get tucked in



Back to chips and wood duty for that whore Tuesday. Party is over!!! Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Been too hot here to post,,it was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Been too hot here to post,,it was a beautiful day.
> Jeff


Gotta crank that AC up cool them electronics down to get on the Web


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> Wanna trade a bobcat 7753 and trailer for that truck ? Even Stephen?


Tempting, you bringing it out to me?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Picked up my new truck and heading home.


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked up my new truck and heading home.


Nice !!


----------



## ducaticorse

Bored today so I decided to do my lawn over with my new toy. Haven't even taken the stickers off from the guy I bought it from


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Picked up my new truck and heading home.how's the turning radius on that bus?


----------



## tree MDS

It does look a bit on the long side. The rear wheels seem back pretty far too. Still a beautiful truck though.


----------



## treeclimber101

Guy builds some bullet proof bodies


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It's about 30' long. 5' longer then my old truck


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a call from one of our properties about a euc breakout. It is over a parking lot at a business park and they need it removed asap.
Actually, it is a dead branch off a citradora euc and could hurt what ever it hit. It was hung up pretty good, but could not wait 5 weeks when we will be there to do their work. I thought I could pull it down with a pruner and extension based on the pictures,,,not so,,,,couldn't leave it, got it and went home without any of the guys on overtime. I was 30 minutes just to get there.
It was a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

That branch won't try that again!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

God forbid ya have to throw on the ol leather belt and grab the 200' hank of sisal that's under the toolbox of the yoter! Then that bill would be quadruple


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's about 30' long. 5' longer then my old truck


Our little KW dump trucks about that long. When we built it we didn't roll the axel forward, to save time and a little money. Looking back I wish we would have, it's a real bugger to turn into some places.


----------



## dbl612

luckydad said:


> Our little KW dump trucks about that long. When we built it we didn't roll the axel forward, to save time and a little money. Looking back I wish we would have, it's a real bugger to turn into some places. jared's and your trucks are both beauties but those poor front ends when loaded.


----------



## luckydad

You got that correct, if I roll my axel it will help that in a big way. He will really have to be selective where he pulls off the road with it. I know from experience, and it will get u stuck when dumping pushing that front end into the ground, as your pulling out from under the load.


----------



## tree MDS

I saw this one parked out in front of the dealership where I bought my chip truck (cab and chassis). Had to stop and get a pic. I don't know how practical, but it sure is bad ass looking!!


----------



## Affordabletree

Mds what's the name of the dealer


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If I would have gotten a shorter wheel base I would have been able to get the monster tool boxes I have on it. I like to carry alot of gear so if I need something I have it with me. I just measured the truck. It is only 3 feet longer then my old truck so it should be fine.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I would have gotten a shorter wheel base I would have been able to get the monster tool boxes I have on it. I like to carry alot of gear so if I need something I have it with me. I just measured the truck. It is only 3 feet longer then my old truck so it should be fine.


thats a beautiful truck , hope it serves you well. the builders could of easily mounted the second toolbox behind the rear axle, with the rear axle in a position to provide great maneuverability and proper axle loading when you load that baby up with wood or chips. remember you have the weight of the kb on the front end all the time also. the builder didn't have your best interests in mind when he set this up. (and you were relying on him for that-your a tree guy, you know you're job they should know there job)


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

dbl612 said:


> thats a beautiful truck , hope it serves you well. the builders could of easily mounted the second toolbox behind the rear axle, with the rear axle in a position to provide great maneuverability and proper axle loading when you load that baby up with wood or chips. remember you have the weight of the kb on the front end all the time also. the builder didn't have your best interests in mind when he set this up. (and you were relying on him for that-your a tree guy, you know you're job they should know there job)


Well it's not a second toolbox. It is one tool box that is 9' long so there wasn't any other options but to put smaller tool boxes on the truck, which would have not let me carry all the equipment that I wanted too. The truck is fine. This cab was a box truck for many years with its current axle spacing.


----------



## treeclimber101

he moved back the rear axle on this too . It must be his deal , but I will say that this Chevy was one of the most front heavy trucks I've ever owned that being said it also was one of the smoothest riding trucks ever .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My new truck rides like a dream. 70mph for 6 hrs home.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> My new truck rides like a dream. 70mph for 6 hrs home.


Yea wait until it's loaded and feel how it rides , you don't get that bumper pull lag with a the chipper hooked , they are really set like that for the ride , however I did bulldoze the front end into soft soil many times , but I shouldn't of had a 17,000 lb truck in the mud half of them


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If it's to wet just gotta put down mats or wait. I have gotten my bucket stuck a few times and I don't chance it anymore.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> If it's to wet just gotta put down mats or wait. I have gotten my bucket stuck a few times and I don't chance it anymore.


It's more common sense .... Which admittedly I lack at times , so I blame myself for stuck equipment . Like the bucket that cost me a trans , mistake one not putting down mats , mistake two trying to fix mistake one with HP and 4x4 instead of calling bigger tow truck LOL , as my Grandmom said thems the breaks kid !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here some pics of the tool boxes. These things are sweet.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here some pics of the tool boxes. These things are sweet.


Just take some time man and make sure they are completely sealed , sometimes they leave punched out bolt holes for mounting open and when the rain kicks up off the wheels it gets soaked in there . I learned that with the read truck when all my dry snow plow gear including my lunch was floating in 2" of ice water ...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Couple more pics


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Just take some time man and make sure they are completely sealed , sometimes they leave punched out bolt holes for mounting open and when the rain kicks up off the wheels it gets soaked in there . I learned that with the read truck when all my dry snow plow gear including my lunch was floating in 2" of ice water ...


Yeah i was planing on checking the seals and caulking any open bolt holes. They said they made them water proof but guess we will see.


----------



## treeclimber101

That truck is gonna be your new best bud , if your mini has pick points you can put it in the truck hook up the chipper and off you go .


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah i was planing on checking the seals and caulking any open bolt holes. They said they made them water proof but guess we will see.


Probably is but it's a real drag if there not . That's the only draw back with under body tool boxes .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Was already thinking about that.


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here some pics of the tool boxes. These things are sweet.



you could store your crew in there. Start hiring japanese.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> you could store your crew in there. Start hiring japanese.


I was thinking that. Pull up to the job and open the tool boxes and 4 Mexicans jump out. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Was already thinking about that.[/ .... Ha have you just unfolded it and picked up anything yet , I'd be like a kid just picking up anything that grapple could hold


----------



## treeclimber101

4? You can put more then that ...


----------



## tree MDS

I just picked up the 1/2" pt to put down in my boxes. I'm gonna make like 2" strips as shims and screw them under the plywood in the lower boxes that have small drains. Should be pretty sweet.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ducaticorse said:


> Bored today so I decided to do my lawn over with my new toy. Haven't even taken the stickers off from the guy I bought it from



Jesus! What did it look like before!?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Jesus! What did it look like before!?



Lmao! I was gonna say something, but decided to let it go.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I pulled up to a job, the old lady is out there with an electric chainsaw trimming the boxwoods.


Anyway: Where does one get a lunette for an A-frame trailer? I looked at the obvious places.

And aren't there different sizes? I mean I have a regular lunette ring on my chipper but both my pintles on trucks have balls and I think that makes more slop in the connection than is supposed to be there. Bangs around like a mofo.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lmao! I was gonna say something, but decided to let it go.



No, no, yer doing yer part jess fine. You are actually one hilarious SOB. Beat me to the punch quite a lot with those dry one liners I can only dream of thinking up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah i was planing on checking the seals and caulking any open bolt holes. They said they made them water proof but guess we will see.



I always thought to have good ventilation for when you throw a hot saw in there and roll.

Anyway: Glad you found another driver. I really didn't want to go. Ugh! Its been hard on us all.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm amazed I can laugh at all. Felt kinda weird Friday night, woke up to take a leak, bad chills. Felt crappy all yesterday, bones and joints killing me. Fever really kicked in later on. Sweating and chills all night. Now me and this ****in cast both reek!! I swear to god, better days gotta be ahead for the MDS!!! Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm amazed I can laugh at all. Felt kinda weird Friday night, woke up to take a leak, bad chills. Felt crappy all yesterday, bones and joints killing me. Fever really kicked in later on. Sweating and chills all night. Now me and this ****in cast both reek!! I swear to god, better days gotta be ahead for the MDS!!! Lol


Yea I heard menopause can be awful , and with a broken arm ...... Can't even fathom


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea I heard menopause can be awful , and with a broken arm ...... Can't even fathom



That a boy, Eddie!! You just keep smiling!!

My biggest fear was that it could be lymes. But then there seems to be stomach issues as well, so I'm hoping just some kind of bug. I dunno.


----------



## tree MDS

No more pics of Plowdozer, 2tree??


----------



## treeclimber101

Question if you took the same truck one with 4 by one without is there a payload difference ?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> That a boy, Eddie!! You just keep smiling!!
> 
> My biggest fear was that it could be lymes. But then there seems to be stomach issues as well, so I'm hoping just some kind of bug. I dunno.






ha I'm not smiling doing this , I should be on the boat floating right now or doing something with my kids ..... It all just a front rummy LOL


----------



## ducaticorse

It looked like ****. The pictures I posted that you two are commenting are just scraping pictures to get rid of the old lawn. I haven't power raked or rough graded yet you clowns.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I can post more pics if you want mds.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I just picked up the 1/2" pt to put down in my boxes. I'm gonna make like 2" strips as shims and screw them under the plywood in the lower boxes that have small drains. Should be pretty sweet.



The Doctor remcomends going behind the supermarket and stealing plastic bread crates as I don't think there is anything better to line tool box bottoms with.


----------



## mckeetree

Some clowns came by the house at ten this morning speaking broken English and asking about "Cuttie you grass"... "No, me cuttie you grass". They weren't very hard to run off though. There has been a rash around here lately of jokers showing up wanting to "Me cuttie you tree" or something or other and a couple days later things come up missing.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Gettie off my porch before i punchie you face


----------



## treeclimber101

after choosing to weld this mirror arm instead of spending 12.00 on a new one I heard the voices of 1million rednecks both alive an dead all say at the same time "GOOD JOB" I felt it pour over my body like cold Budweiser !!!!! It felt good


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Some more pics for mds. Gonna love this 58" grapple


----------



## tree MDS

I like the pics. I just wanted to call it Plowdozer. Lol. 

It is a sweet rig!! Question, wasn't your old truck a 14' body? Just curious how this one can be 16' and still only 3' longer with the grapple and all?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am pretty sure the old one was 16'. The old one was 26'. This one i measured at 29'. I didn't have a tape in my truck so I used one of my measuring wheels.


----------



## tree MDS

If it was a 16 footer it would've been an over cdl truck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I know it was just under 14' to the step in the chip box for the tool boxes. I remember measuring the box before and remember it was 16'


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I know it was just under 14' to the step in the chip box for the tool boxes. I remember measuring the box before and remember it was 16'



And what was the truck tagged at?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

26k


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The Doctor remcomends going behind the supermarket and stealing plastic bread crates as I don't think there is anything better to line tool box bottoms with.



Why would you steal?
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> did you at least roll down the window so you didn't spatter it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after choosing to weld this mirror arm instead of spending 12.00 on a new one I heard the voices of 1million rednecks both alive an dead all say at the same time "GOOD JOB" I felt it pour over my body like cold Budweiser !!!!! It felt good


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The Doctor remcomends going behind the supermarket and stealing plastic bread crates as I don't think there is anything better to line tool box bottoms with.



My thoughts are that the plywood will help soak up some of the bar oil on the through boxes, plus be easy on the chains sliding saws in and out. Should help keep stuff in the lower boxes dry (yet still drain) too. Not that I've had any issues with water, but just in case. Thief.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here some pics of the tool boxes. These things are sweet.



And not to pick (lol), but I see that being one continuous box as a drawback. My whole (separate) lower rear box on the drivers side is dedicated to gas and oil, antifreeze, gear oil, etc. 

Tom is right, that box could've been chopped up so the axle could've been moved forward (in a perfect world). Unless you're just so manly that you need to tote a 9' saw around. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Nope !!!! And I did spatter it


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Nope !!!! And I did spatter it



Ahh, you're just distracted, so not your normally keen self. I feel ya bro!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I wanted the big boxes. I am gonna put all the saws and gas and rakes and shovels in one side and ropes and blocks and all that kinda stuff in the other. It will be fine. No worries. I like to put dri-dek in the bottom of my boxes instead of plywood. Great stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

It's all about them 9' boxes!! Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> I wanted the big boxes. I am gonna put all the saws and gas and rakes and shovels in one side and ropes and blocks and all that kinda stuff in the other. It will be fine. No worries. I like to put dri-dek in the bottom of my boxes instead of plywood. Great stuff.



That's the same stuff as those bread crates! I figured it was sold somewhere.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> It's all about them 9' boxes!! Lol


Of the options I was given, the 9' boxes were best for me. Maybe small tiny boxes are best for the mds. I am just used to working with big tools.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That's the same stuff as those bread crates! I figured it was sold somewhere.


Simular but this is very flexible.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> My thoughts are that the plywood will help soak up some of the bar oil on the through boxes, plus be easy on the chains sliding saws in and out. Should help keep stuff in the lower boxes dry (yet still drain) too. Not that I've had any issues with water, but just in case. Thief.



I didn't steal nothing! I recommended you did though.

Whatever or wherever it comes from its nice to line a box.

I actually got mine years and years ago at a junk yard when we came across and old bread truck.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Of the options I was given, the 9' boxes were best for me. Maybe small tiny boxes are best for the mds. I am just used to working with big tools.



Lol. Right. You can probably fit the weed eaters and edgers in there right along with the rakes and shovels!!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I didn't steal nothing! I recommended you did though.
> 
> Whatever or wherever it comes from its nice to line a box.
> 
> I actually got mine years and years ago at a junk yard when we came across and old bread truck.



Likely story. I know the stuff you're talking about. Its usually blue (at least the way I remember it). The MDS worked at a grocery store when he was a pup. It didn't last very long. Lol

I threw my name tag at the manager after a month and a half or so, and told him to go **** himself.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Nope !!!! And I did spatter it


you are a closet redneck!


2treeornot2tree said:


> Simular but this is very flexible.


the dry-dock tiles lock together drain water through and wear like iron.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Right. You can probably fit the weed eaters and edgers in there right along with the rakes and shovels!!


Actually I can fit my Jameson extending pole handle in them with room to spare.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually I can fit my Jameson extending pole handle up my ass with room to spare.



Gotcha.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Actually I can fit my Jameson extending pole handle up my ass with room to spare.



Oh my! The Doctor surely doesn't recommend that!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Another crazy idea I had was to use that vinyl lattice ( 40 bucks for a 4' x 8' sheet) for driving loaders across. I have some I threw down out there and it been there taking all sorts of abuse.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Another crazy idea I had was to use that vinyl lattice ( 40 bucks for a 4' x 8' sheet) for driving loaders across. I have some I threw down out there and it been there taking all sorts of abuse.


I have been using Berber remnants .


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> That a boy, Eddie!! You just keep smiling!!
> 
> My biggest fear was that it could be lymes. But then there seems to be stomach issues as well, so I'm hoping just some kind of bug. I dunno.



Doesn't sound like lyme but on the other hand I wouldn't rule out Ebola.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Doesn't sound like lyme but on the other hand I wouldn't rule out Ebola.



I was thinking the same thing. No signs of bleeding from the eyes or anything yet though, so not sure.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> I was thinking the same thing. No signs of bleeding from the eyes or anything yet though, so not sure.


Sounds more likely a case of grumpy idis.


----------



## tree MDS

Ha. Maybe that's it.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, I think that finally passed (mostly). With any luck my cast will develop some sort of rare flesh eating bacterium here in its final week. That would finish this chapter off quite nicely. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> I have been using Berber remnants .



Years ago I knew a guy that lined his boxes with carpet. Along with the mice the rugs invited there was a fire. Not sure if it was from a hot saw ( you just can't toss them things in an tiny compartment filled with fumes!) or a cigarette.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I have been using Berber remnants .



Wtf is a bieber remnant? Sounds like something one might find in MB's basement. lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Well, I think that finally passed (mostly). With any luck my cast will develop some sort of rare flesh eating bacterium here in its final week. That would finish this chapter off quite nicely. Lol





tree MDS said:


> Wtf is a bieber remnant? Sounds like something one might find in MB's basement. lol



Berber! A kind of rug.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

A tough short nap rug that probably would be good to drive a mini on.

The problem with my mini is that the tracks are brand new and they rip it up.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> A tough short nap rug that probably would be good to drive a mini on.
> 
> The problem with my mini is that the tracks are brand new and they rip it up.



So put it in a parking lot and duct tape the controls so it spins in circles for a couple hours, then alternate. That should take the edge off. I gotta teach you everything??


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> So put it in a parking lot and duct tape the controls so it spins in circles for a couple hours, then alternate. That should take the edge off. I gotta teach you everything??



I had thought about that.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I had thought about that.



There are no problems, Dan, only solutions that have yet to be discovered.


----------



## treeclimber101

Happy Labor Day all


----------



## tree MDS

Ahh. Firing hat = peace. Speaking of solutions. Just saying. 

I can only humor a joker so far in the interest of getting work done. The trees will always get cut, one way or another, long as I'm still breathing! Can only (knowingly) take getting lied to by some arrogant, punk ass scumbag for so long!! 

Arm is feeling pretty good,, almost had my buddy take a grinder to it at his shop today, but thought the better of it. Not entirely out of the realm of possibility yet!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Happy Labor Day all



Lol. That the Y??


----------



## KenJax Tree

Are the dude's in the background doing the polka?


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Are the dude's in the background doing the polka?


Jousting !!!! I believe with the pool skimmers !


----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


> Happy Labor Day all



Ah yes, the communicable pool. Nothing says nasty quite like a community pool full of sweaty ass cracks and cheessy feet.

Enjoy!


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Happy Labor Day all



Any water left in the pool after you landed?


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Any water left in the pool after you landed?


Enough to float a noodle


----------



## treeman75

We had a good storm come through last night and tore alot of crap up. I called the shop boss at home this morning to see if my grapple truck was done he said they will have it done first thing in the morning, the boss is my uncle. I was too busy today for pics maybe tomarrow. It was just me and craig today, my dad and other ground guy was MIA!


----------



## treeman75




----------



## tree MDS

Time has come today!!


----------



## tree MDS

And y'all thought welding that mirror bracket was redneck!!


----------



## no tree to big

Don't go too deep!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

****in a do it !


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao!! And the moral to the story kids,, don't break your arm,,,, ... ,,, cuz it sucks and is annoying!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

It makes your arm smell like ass


----------



## no tree to big

Looks a lil crooked can u get ur money back?


----------



## tree MDS

I dunno... just gonna go real easy on it!! Had to be done!!


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> Ahh. Firing hat = peace. Speaking of solutions. Just saying.
> 
> I can only humor a joker so far in the interest of getting work done. The trees will always get cut, one way or another, long as I'm still breathing! Can only (knowingly) take getting lied to by some arrogant, punk ass scumbag for so long!!
> 
> Arm is feeling pretty good,, almost had my buddy take a grinder to it at his shop today, but thought the better of it. Not entirely out of the realm of possibility yet!! Lol.



Next time, use one of the new oscillating cutters down at the hardware store. They won't cut your skin or set fire the whole thing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Time has come today!!View attachment 366154



Holy ****!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeman75 said:


>




Holy ****!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Happy Labor Day all



Holy ****!


----------



## treeclimber101

Sycamore in 93* heat ..... Long sleeves the whole shebang


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Sycamore in 93* heat ..... Long sleeves the whole shebang


Was that before or after u robbed the liquor store? 

Does sycamore mess with you that bad? I get minor irritation but nothing that would warrant a whole body suit


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Was that before or after u robbed the liquor store?
> 
> Does sycamore mess with you that bad? I get minor irritation but nothing that would warrant a whole body suit



Def a little exaggerated. Me thinks Luke is bored. Lol


----------



## ozzy42

tree MDS said:


> Lmao!! And the moral to the story kids,, don't break your arm,,,, ... ,,, cuz it sucks and is annoying!!!
> View attachment 366155


Yep.broke my upper arm back in the mid 80s. Humerus they called it. I didn't find one dam bit funny. Cut it off myself (the cast)with a bread knife. But then went to the doc cuz I freaked the hell out seeing it skinny as a toothpick. That was normal they assured me but said the xray showed it healed a few degrees crooked and wanted to rebreak and reset it. Yeeeeeah,,,,,, no.


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> Was that before or after u robbed the liquor store?
> 
> Does sycamore mess with you that bad? I get minor irritation but nothing that would warrant a whole body suit


Ha . From the seat of the crane yea it doesn't bother me either .


----------



## KenJax Tree

The dust from Sycs about kill me lol


----------



## Zale

I schedule my sycamore removals for the winter. That way I don't freak out my clients by looking like a extra from The Road Warrior.


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha . From the seat of the crane yea it doesn't bother me either .


Hey now I do do other things then run the crane! I'm a master cut and tosser from the bucket, hehe! And I don't have a fukin seat on my crane I have to stand all fukin day can u believe that ****! Not that I would want to be sitting under a tree being removed, just incase of breakage and I need to bail I don't want to have the extra time of getting my fat ass up... I wish I could put my rigging skills to use more often but I unfortunately get stuck on the ground and trying to explain how to do anything but the most basic things is like trying to get your order correct at the MC d's drive thru! Now I got this mexi groundman that don't speak English I say go rake he say ok n smiles and stares I say go rake stop standing around! He smiles and nodes I say push the piece he says hold rope? No that's what I'm doing. He says ok I hold tight. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pdqdl

I never even knew that sycamore was irritating until I started hanging out here. I guess some of you guys have it rough in those trees.

I have great skin: nothing bothers me. Bones and joints...I'm not so lucky with.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We had a Mexican guy like that just nod and smile and say yeah he was alot of fun for us  we would ask him crazy questions (you can only imagine) and he would just smile and say yeah yeah. LMAO we went to Burger King for lunch one day and one of our ground guys gave him $10 and told him to get him some hairy p***y and i'll be damned if he didn't asked for it when he got to the register.... I about died man that guy was fun, good worker too


----------



## KenJax Tree

YIKES!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> YIKES!!!



What the hell ? He lost it over his shoulder ? Damn I don't speak Vietnamese


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah thats what it looks like....did you see the ground guy? Looks like he forgot to let go or had the rope wrapped around his hand.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well if and when the new hire shows up I am gonna pull a Jeff Lovstrom on him and fire him because, well, he is already 4 minutes late.


----------



## Blakesmaster

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well if and when the new hire shows up I am gonna pull a Jeff Lovstrom on him and fire him because, well, he is already 4 minutes late.


I agree, Dan. It's best to nip that **** in the bud before he starts losing hitch pins.


----------



## hseII

So our new holland skid steer was running weak; water in fuel or sucking air.
I changes the fuel filters Saturday afternoon, and yes there was water in the fuel.( another story, but no more fuel from that station)
So after draining half a tank of fuel,








I buttoned everything back up and ran; still problematic...
So after church Sunday, I bought all the 5/16" fuel line in town.

When I'm not on the road, I've normally got little man with me; Monday and yesterday he was sick, so I took him to the Dr.

Anyway, after replacing all external fuel lines, from the tank to the injection pump, the little New Holland was still drawing air.

This is why;












Tank Pick Up Tube.

The tank is plastic on these machines, so I'm not long to try to rig something up.


----------



## no tree to big

Blakesmaster said:


> I agree, Dan. It's best to nip that **** in the bud before he starts losing hitch pins.


Thanks to Jeff I now keep my pin safely tucked away in the cab of my truck at all times, to make sure I don't loose it


----------



## Toddppm

KenJax Tree said:


> YIKES!!!



It's a bird, it's a plane! It's super groundman!

Who here can say they haven't taken a ride or given somebody a ride, we'll not quite that nice of a ride....had a guy fly about 20 ft. to the trunk before.


----------



## tree MDS

Out with the old, in with the new. This guy is an animal!! Quiet too!! MDS likes.


----------



## dbl612

hseII said:


> So our new holland skid steer was running weak; water in fuel or sucking air.
> I changes the fuel filters Saturday afternoon, and yes there was water in the fuel.( another story, but no more fuel from that station)
> So after draining half a tank of fuel, cut off the rusted tube and braze or silver solder a piece of brake line to existing fitting. good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buttoned everything back up and ran; still problematic...
> So after church Sunday, I bought all the 5/16" fuel line in town.
> 
> When I'm not on the road, I've normally got little man with me; Monday and yesterday he was sick, so I took him to the Dr.
> 
> Anyway, after replacing all external fuel lines, from the tank to the injection pump, the little New Holland was still drawing air.
> 
> This is why;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank Pick Up Tube.
> 
> The tank is plastic on these machines, so I'm not long to try to rig something up.


----------



## dbl612

don't know why my replays are screwed up but ill try again. for repair cut off damaged tube and braze or silver solder a piece of steel brake line or hydraulic tubing to existing fitting and you will be good as new..


----------



## capetrees

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah thats what it looks like....did you see the ground guy? Looks like he forgot to let go or had the rope wrapped around his hand.


First three times I didn't even see that guy!!! LOL


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well if and when the new hire shows up I am gonna pull a Jeff Lovstrom on him and fire him because, well, he is already 4 minutes late.



Well!!?? Wtf happened!!??


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Toddppm said:


> It's a bird, it's a plane! It's super groundman!
> 
> Who here can say they haven't taken a ride or given somebody a ride, we'll not quite that nice of a ride....had a guy fly about 20 ft. to the trunk before.



I don't know who I am but that is some funny **** right there! I am sorry, I suppose but at least I ain't the one singing " Superman" to it... well I wasn't.


Mostly it was me giving rides cause I know when to let go BUT one time I was instructing and had on a new pair of rubber gloves, told the guy to take a couple wraps off he takes em all, the friction built up enough heat to make the already grippy gloves stick to the rope and up I went.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Well!!?? Wtf happened!!??



Another mutt in the wall part 64 thousand.

Kid's dad dropped him off, I say kid like 31 is kid, I must be old but probably the same age as you.

Within 2 minutes I got THE STORY, the same story , the story, the same ****ing story. Of course that was before the questions and even before we rounded the first corner which is only about 100 yards so that says something right there Jesus!

But its not a joyous job being a ground mutt , the guy did do the job I gave him, nothing major, I wouldn't leave the ground with him below me and considering I would leave the ground with no one that again says something but I already know the guy is no tree worker but we will see.

He is suppose to get his DL back next week and if I really heard correctly it has been over ten years without it but to really know the REAL STORY one would have had to live it.

But hey, what can I say? When I was a kid I would steal yer car... just for the **** of it too! Yeah, drive it around, pick up girls with it, put some gas in it, put it back for next weekend.
That was if I liked you, if I didn't I would just blow it up.

I feel the tree work I do is the penance I pay.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> First three times I didn't even see that guy!!! LOL



My take is that they were just farting around on the ground instead of all getting on the rope and holding it fast.

I tend not to rely on human power alone to hold things fast. SCREW THAT! No, I usually make an anchor for any sort of odd pulls like that one.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Not sure if there was any kind of cut on the back leaning dead pine top. It just may have broke, I would have said " broke unexpectedly" but it really does seem like something to expect so I gather the groundforce was lacking and inattentive. 

Makes me grin when I think what OD would have done to those guys.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Maybe that was MDS in the video and thats how he really broke his arm.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe that was MDS in the video and thats how he really broke his arm.



Hope you didn't lose any sleep thinking up that gem. Lol.


----------



## hseII

dbl612 said:


> don't know why my replays are screwed up but ill try again. for repair cut off damaged tube and braze or silver solder a piece of steel brake line or hydraulic tubing to existing fitting and you will be good as new..



We were going to use stainless instrument tubing, but the fitting is in the same shape as the tube; it is rotten.

I called a dealer in Arkansas and a new one is being shipped to my door for cheaper $ than I can order one at the closest dealer to my house and drive an hour to pick up when it arrives.


----------



## tree MDS

Straight up nightmare getting all this stuff through the tiny opening in that stone wall, but pretty simple for the boys now. Just hope I can get the chip ark out without destroying it once loaded.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Truck all lettered up and ready to go wreck some trees tomorrow. Well not really trees, more like brush and yard debris I need to haul away from these rich people's house. Gonna hopefully use the grapple to load it all and that way I don't have to take a second truck and trailer.


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Truck all lettered up and ready to go wreck some trees tomorrow. Well not really trees, more like brush and yard debris I need to haul away from these rich people's house. Gonna hopefully use the grapple to load it all and that way I don't have to take a second truck and trailer.


Load that thing up and take it to the scales! No your limits


----------



## dbl612

no tree to big said:


> Load that thing up and take it to the scales! No your limits


and when you load it up weigh the front and rear axles separately so you know whats going on.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Truck all lettered up and ready to go wreck some trees tomorrow. Well not really trees, more like brush and yard debris I need to haul away from these rich people's house. Gonna hopefully use the grapple to load it all and that way I don't have to take a second truck and trailer.



Yard debris!!?? Yard debris!!?? Isn't that sort of thing typically handled with the conventional stoner and one ton type deal?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Yard debris!!?? Yard debris!!?? Isn't that sort of thing typically handled with the conventional stoner and one ton type deal?


Well being they are paying me 4k to clean it up and it shouldn't take more then a day. They have there landscaper there to baby sit me and to make sure I don't mess up any of his priceless pieces of art.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well being they are paying me 4k to clean it up and it shouldn't take more then a day. They have there landscaper there to baby sit me and to make sure I don't mess up any of his priceless pieces of art.


Your going to love that grapple! You will learn how to load it up.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Your going to love that grapple! You will learn how to load it up.



Hahaha.. oh, boy, I sense some serious greenhorn style learning curve ahead!! Lol.. has to be for any progress, though!! Cheers, JJ!!


----------



## treeman75

My neighbors ash tree started dropping leaves a few weeks ago but mine look great. I have noticed some other ash trees around that are dropping leaves too. Any one know what might be causing it?


----------



## tree MDS

Just don't drop the top on the groundy, or customer, and you'll be fine!! Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Just don't drop the top on the groundy, or customer, and you'll be fine!! Lol.


Might be a good way to get rid of a ***** customer. Lol


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha.. oh, boy, I sense some serious greenhorn style learning curve ahead!! Lol.. has to be for any progress, though!! Cheers, JJ!!


Ya, you have to watch out for the mirrows.


----------



## no tree to big

How fast does that lil Kb move? Does it come close to keeping up with a traditional grapple?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> How fast does that lil Kb move? Does it come close to keeping up with a traditional grapple?


Idk, I have never ran a Prentice 120 or simular loader. I know the dealer said it's about 30% slower then a z boom grapple but it picks up more. The only function that is a little slow is extending or contracting. Everything else is pretty quick


----------



## no tree to big

What model is that thing?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Copma 100.3


----------



## Zale

treeman75 said:


> My neighbors ash tree started dropping leaves a few weeks ago but mine look great. I have noticed some other ash trees around that are dropping leaves too. Any one know what might be causing it?



Fall.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well being they are paying me 4k to clean it up and it shouldn't take more then a day. They have there landscaper there to baby sit me and to make sure I don't mess up any of his priceless pieces of art.



Oh jezz here we go... again. I really gotta say that you and art should not be in close proximity.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What are you talking about? It will be fine, just take another shot.


----------



## Jed1124

Sprayed today. Air spaded yesterday. Two showers later and there is still dirt coming out of places I didn't know I had.


----------



## treeclimber101

Jed1124 said:


> Sprayed today. Air spaded yesterday. Two showers later and there is still dirt coming out of places I didn't know I had.


I have cleaned as much dirt out of my nose then with a air spade ...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> What are you talking about? It will be fine, just take another shot.



I was watching Treetard Dan McCabe's latest video !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Jed1124 said:


> Sprayed today. Air spaded yesterday. Two showers later and there is still dirt coming out of places I didn't know I had.



I suppose its a good tool for when its needed but damn what a dust cloud they must make. See guys running these with just regular PPE, what no respirator?


----------



## Pelorus

treeman75 said:


> Ya, you have to watch out for the mirrows.



When I read that the first time I thought you wrote "you have to watch out for the minnows"


----------



## luckydad

Pelorus said:


> When I read that the first time I thought you wrote "you have to watch out for the minnows"


Them too [emoji2][emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I remember when Rick Landis traded in his lil crane fer a bigger , well ever since I started what else was he supposed to do? Have me keep dumping tops on that lil jobby, one time I think he dove.

But anyway he got it, filled the cracks in the tires with black silicone and parked it right up against this nasty ivy ridden trunk of a tree, it might have been a couple picks but there was so much ivy and it was the kind you could split for firewood and not to mention a sporadic dead twig... of course them big mirrors are right there.

Hey, I told him, I did, but he didn't want to set up twice. Then I pointed my gun at his tires and said, " Dare me". Go ahead, ask him.

So the moral of the story is that if you don't listen to me yer gonna pay, try to make me pay for yer not listening and I am going straight for my gun ( open/shut self defense) and just make sure you don't underestimate stupid ****... ever.


----------



## tree MDS

Huh dude?

Well, we finished our three day job on time. Always a pita ass finishing those bigger jobs.. moving wood, picking up the plywood, getting all the equipment back to the shop, etc. Always nice to see the final product once the plywood is up, and final raking done, though. We do some nice work, we really do.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Huh dude?
> 
> Well, we finished our three day job on time. Always a pita ass finishing those bigger jobs.. moving wood, picking up the plywood, getting all the equipment back to the shop, etc. Always nice to see the final product once the plywood is up, and final raking done, though. We do some nice work, we really do.


It's nice to see guys have great pride in their work !![emoji1][emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back



I know. It tough to remain modest sometimes. Lol. Seriously though, every piece of equipment is crucial and works in unison. Just saying. Pat, pat.


----------



## Jed1124

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I suppose its a good tool for when its needed but damn what a dust cloud they must make. See guys running these with just regular PPE, what no respirator?


Yeah, muddy boogers are no fun.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Yeah, muddy boogers are no fun.



Tell peter to schedule that **** for just after its rained, or have the people put a sprinkler on it. I've never used an air spade, but just going on what I've heard.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Tell peter to schedule that **** for just after its rained, or have the people put a sprinkler on it. I've never used an air spade, but just going on what I've heard.


Lol tell Pete anything. Don't you know what Ctpa stands for? Connecticut tree protective association? My arse. Can't tell Pete anything!
I have to say its amazing what the trees look like two to three years after a good spade job. We've brought some really bad trees back.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What a beautiful week!
One crew in Del Mar had it tough but pulled it off.
The inland crew's need Gatorade!!!!!!!!!!
Crazy weather here,,,oh, check your hitch pin's,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

But he didn't dare me.


tree MDS said:


> Huh dude?
> 
> Well, we finished our three day job on time. Always a pita ass finishing those bigger jobs.. moving wood, picking up the plywood, getting all the equipment back to the shop, etc. Always nice to see the final product once the plywood is up, and final raking done, though. We do some nice work, we really do.



I was talking about breaking minnows dude wtf did you think?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I know. It tough to remain modest sometimes. Lol. Seriously though, every piece of equipment is crucial and works in unison. Just saying. Pat, pat. View attachment 366893



Just where do you find the steady supply of people able to work in that, uh, um, I think you said "unison"?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Tell peter to schedule that **** for just after its rained, or have the people put a sprinkler on it. I've never used an air spade, but just going on what I've heard.



I would think you'd have to tent the area.

When I first saw the an air spade I thought I would NEVER EVER want to have anything to do with it and I am sticking to my story.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> What a beautiful week!
> One crew in Del Mar had it tough but pulled it off.
> The inland crew's need Gatorade!!!!!!!!!!
> Crazy weather here,,,oh, check your hitch pin's,,
> Jeff



Oh we do Jeff we do.


----------



## treeman75




----------



## treeman75

Just some storm pics. Its been a real crazy week!


----------



## squad143

Summer finally arrived today. 
After a less than stellar July and August it was almost 100F with the humidex.
Did a small pruning job to start the day and the used Vermeer 935 I just bought wouldn't start. 
Loaded brush into the truck and headed up to the dealer. Not going to be a quick fix, so I grab one of his demo/rental units for the weekend (got two big days lined up for Sat/Sun). Took the new Carleton 1712 to another job, chipped what's was in the truck and the tree we were taking down. Chipper worked awesome.
Went through 3 t-shirts and over a dozen bottles of Gatoraide


----------



## squad143

Looks good on the back of my little truck.
Fills it up fast though.
Thankfully the chipper has brakes


----------



## squad143

KenJax Tree said:


> YIKES!!!



Man what a full on rag doll that groundie took.
I couldn't believe he'd survive that spin around the tree like that.
Showed it to a guy at the shop today. He was impressed. Showed me this one.


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> Summer finally arrived today.
> After a less than stellar July and August it was almost 100F with the humidex.
> Did a small pruning job to start the day and the used Vermeer 935 I just bought wouldn't start.
> Loaded brush into the truck and headed up to the dealer. Not going to be a quick fix, so I grab one of his demo/rental units for the weekend (got two big days lined up for Sat/Sun). Took the new Carleton 1712 to another job, chipped what's was in the truck and the tree we were taking down. Chipper worked awesome.
> Went through 3 t-shirts and over a dozen bottles of Gatoraide



Did you get one of those 935s Fyfe had online?


----------



## squad143

Oak Savanna said:


> Did you get one of those 935s Fyfe had online?


Yup




It ran great the day we demoed it.
Used it a couple of more times, no problems.
Today... Starter starts making noise.
Not too worried. It's machinery .
Al seems line a good guy .He's treated me pretty good so far.
Man does he have some nice units in his shop. Gotta love those new elevators with an Eloquip box.


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> Yup



I called about those, was gonna get one for small pruning jobs so we didn't have to drag the big machine around to every job. Ended up with a 2009 12" morbark with 152 hours instead. It's a hell of a machine and looks like that Carlton on your truck. Tell him you want that one instead!!!


----------



## squad143

I wish 
Not in the budget this year. Just dropped one of my kids off at University last weekend. $$$$

Devon was demoing a 15" Morbark that Vermeer Brampton had. Was impressed with it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just where do you find the steady supply of people able to work in that, uh, um, I think you said "unison"?



IDK,,maybe a gift or good work enviroment.
Jeff


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> I wish
> Not in the budget this year. Just dropped one of my kids off at University last weekend. $$$$
> 
> Devon was demoing a 15" Morbark that Vermeer Brampton had. Was impressed with it.



Lol. Did you get the " my kid and my money go to University" bumper sticker?! That will be a good little machine for you. I was chatting with Devon he said he liked that morbark. I am sold on red machines now too now. The 12" machine I just got has the 99hp kubota with crush assist. It eats wood! Gonna put a winch on it. I am gonna demo a 170HP 18" morbark. If I am satisfied I might trade the 15" Vermeer in.


----------



## squad143

Oak Savanna said:


> Lol. Did you get the " my kid and my money go to University" bumper sticker?! That will be a good little machine for you. I was chatting with Devon he said he liked that morbark. I am sold on red machines now too now. The 12" machine I just got has the 99hp kubota with crush assist. It eats wood! Gonna put a winch on it. I am gonna demo a 170HP 18" morbark. If I am satisfied I might trade the 15" Vermeer in.


LOL
No bumper sticker yet.
Got to get a bigger truck when I move up to a 12 or 15".
I've kept the 6" Bandit and will keep the 1 ton 4x4 if I do get a bigger truck. That smaller rig is suited for the steep cottage driveways that make up a lot of my work.


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> LOL
> No bumper sticker yet.
> Got to get a bigger truck when I move up to a 12 or 15".
> I've kept the 6" Bandit and will keep the 1 ton 4x4 if I do get a bigger truck. That smaller rig is suited for the steep cottage driveways that make up a lot of my work.



I know all about steep cottage driveways!! We run into a lot of those. I backed down one last fall, loaded the truck right to the balls with chips and it wouldn't crawl out with the 15" Vermeer on the back. It's a 20 yard box and it was FULL! Truck was on a slope but chipper was flat. Had to cut the chipper loose, drive the chip truck up and go back down with the pick up to get the chipper. Now mini skid forwards the brush up to the top where the truck and chipper belong!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just where do you find the steady supply of people able to work in that, uh, um, I think you said "unison"?



I'm in NW CT, Dan, there are more tree guys than trees to cut.


----------



## dbl612

Jed1124 said:


> Lol tell Pete anything. Don't you know what Ctpa stands for? Connecticut tree protective association? My arse. Can't tell Pete anything!
> I have to say its amazing what the trees look like two to three years after a good spade job. We've brought some really bad trees back.


tell peter something-best humor i've had this year on arboristsite. "disaster man"


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I'm in NW CT, Dan, there are more tree guys than trees to cut.


there are a lots of tree guys in nw ct. but MDS is one of the few that know how to do it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

dbl612 said:


> there are a lots of tree guys in nw ct. but MDS is one of the few that know how to do it.


Awww...ain't that sweet.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Awww...ain't that sweet.



Pipe down, golden boy!! Lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

dbl612 said:


> there are a lots of tree guys in nw ct. but MDS is one of the few that know how to do it.


Kiss ass much?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Kiss ass much?



You get them yard debris in the log truck safety?? Lol


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Kiss ass much?


just keep filling the toolboxes and keep the shiny side up.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Kiss ass much?


i work for most of them and the pretenders far outweigh the contenders.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got it all loaded up. Got about 2 hrs of work left there and we are done


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> i work for most of them and the pretenders far outweigh the contenders.



I tried to get us a nice job out in Canaan. Three huge maples, boxed in by septic, cables, covered in wooden ivy, etc. I came referred from a relative who I've worked for for years. Lady got a ton of prices, all the way from 5k to 10. I was in the middle at 8k. Sounds like she's going with $5500 guy. I ended up telling her I'd do it by conventional means for $6500 if we could double up plywood to get over the septic line. Still not biting as of yet. We'll see.

5k to 10k. Nice.


----------



## tree MDS

Honestly, I almost don't even see the point in bidding anymore. There's always gonna some jackass that'll do it for nothing.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Honestly, I almost don't even see the point in bidding anymore. There's always gonna some jackass that'll do it for nothing.


If tree guys would all get together and price the same or very simular like garages do we could all make dam good money.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> If tree guys would all get together and price the same or very simular like garages do we could all make dam good money.



Ha. That's the oldest, most naive idea out there (no offence). There might have been a time when that was a realistic dream, but no longer. It's more like some grimey jailhouse style **** out there these days. Anything goes.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I agree it's a nice idea to dream about. Will never happen. Seen a guy on fb asking for help chipping brush on one of his jobs today. He offered to pay $10 a hour. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I agree it's a nice idea to dream about. Will never happen. Seen a guy on fb asking for help chipping brush on one of his jobs today. He offered to pay $10 a hour. Lol



I'm surprised you didn't take him up on it. Those payments gotta be gettin pretty big these days. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I told him $20 cash. He said he could afford me.


----------



## treeclimber101

Lost most of my gusto to work thurs . Played around with a hydro leak on the mini yesterday , and today I am gonna estimate work that I have no desire to do ...... So prices today will be black **** kinda ass hurting from me ....


----------



## treeclimber101

So don't ****ing ***** at me if prices are too cheap , I get depressed and bored and my prices skyrocket , I'm only a threat when I'm hungry , broke and full of tree zestfulness


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Lost most of my gusto to work thurs . Played around with a hydro leak on the mini yesterday , and today I am gonna estimate work that I have no desire to do ...... So prices today will be black **** kinda ass hurting from me ....


Been feeling much the same lately. Really have been having to push myself to go work.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Jed1124 said:


> Lol tell Pete anything. Don't you know what Ctpa stands for? Connecticut tree protective association? My arse. Can't tell Pete anything!
> I have to say its amazing what the trees look like two to three years after a good spade job. We've brought some really bad trees back.


 

I never said that the thing didn't work, its gives great results, amazing, hell so does fracking.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been feeling much the same lately. Really have been having to push myself to go work.


What pushes you ? Loving trees or disliking the repo man ? Cause that faggot can kiss my ass he can't take anything from me


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> What pushes you ? Loving trees or disliking the repo man ? Cause that faggot can kiss my ass he can't take anything from me


Probably both. I really like doing tree work. Just feeling very over worked. Got alot of things I need to work on and I never seem to find time to do it. I really only need to work about 12 days a month to pay my bills.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I never said that the thing didn't work, its gives great results, amazing, hell so does fracking.


It either helps or explains exactly why your tree is gonna die .


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Probably both. I really like doing tree work. Just feeling very over worked. Got alot of things I need to work on and I never seem to find time to do it. I really only need to work about 12 days a month to pay my bills.


Theoretically I only "need" to work 6/7 but somehow I always find my self working at least 16/17 more . Crazy


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Probably both. I really like doing tree work. Just feeling very over worked. Got alot of things I need to work on and I never seem to find time to do it. I really only need to work about 12 days a month to pay my bills.



Yer using the wrong math. Try this:

You+ work+ til dead = having enough money to bury yerself.

See how it adds up now?

That's pretty much with everybody... cept the banker.

If you remember old Nails, he said something about it all being a game where you have to know to conserve energy and know when you will need it.


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> What pushes you ? Loving trees or disliking the repo man ? Cause that faggot can kiss my ass he can't take anything from me


Don't have to worry about the repo man knocking on my door, all my shitz paid for. Maybe that's why some days I just feel like I should haul it all to the scrap yard?


----------



## TC262

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yer using the wrong math. Try this:
> 
> You+ work+ til dead = having enough money to bury yerself.



Ha so true. I was hoping for this....
Me + No Kids + Wife that makes decent bank = EARLY RETIREMENT 

We'll see, your math is probably better then mine tho.


----------



## treeclimber101

TC262 said:


> Don't have to worry about the repo man knocking on my door, all my shitz paid for. Maybe that's why some days I just feel like I should haul it all to the scrap yard?


Why don't you haul that raggity ass truck here and tow your raggity ass bobcat home .....


----------



## OLD OAK

Storm clean up in a old family cemetery ( not mine ) behind where a farmhouse once stood. Kinda neat place, had all the old silo's and the pig barns still standing but slowing falling down. Tree up rooted and fell knocking over the top of the stone i am resetting in the pic.


----------



## OLD OAK

one more


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Finally got time today to line all my tree equipment up and take a picture.


----------



## no tree to big

Is your clam one of those narrow ones like only a foot?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The mini is only like a foot or so. The grapple on my truck on the larger side is probably about 18"-20" wide.


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> Finally got time today to line all my tree equipment up and take a picture.


Looks good. How many people work for you, that looks like enough equipment to keep 5 or so guys working.


----------



## pro94lt

2treeornot2tree said:


> If tree guys would all get together and price the same or very simular like garages do we could all make dam good money.


I think most tree guys do, it's the dead beat old Milwaukee meth head Craigslist guys that drive prices down.


----------



## treecutterjr

Helped out the competition today. Brought the Crane out to help






it really makes me wonder wtf is up. They came with no ropes, no Climber, no chipper. I lately don't like helping other tree guys because they say can you bring the Crane to help put it on the ground: that's supposed to mean I BRING THE CRANE AND PUT IT ON GROUND instead I have to lift you on the roof because you can't get in the tree tell you to tie the butt of the log off so it doesn't hit the house, direct you on what cuts to make, when to undercut it, when not to, use my rope because you didn't bring one, eventually jump off the Crane to cut the wood so I can gtfoh! I might add well have done the job my self. 

And to top or off they didn't need a Crane on the first place! They could have tied it off in 2 or 3 places, started cuttingand just lowered it down. Life.


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> Helped out the competition today. Brought the Crane out to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really makes me wonder wtf is up. They came with no ropes, no Climber, no chipper. I lately don't like helping other tree guys because they say can you bring the Crane to help put it on the ground: that's supposed to mean I BRING THE CRANE AND PUT IT ON GROUND instead I have to lift you on the roof because you can't get in the tree tell you to tie the butt of the log off so it doesn't hit the house, direct you on what cuts to make, when to undercut it, when not to, use my rope because you didn't bring one, eventually jump off the Crane to cut the wood so I can gtfoh! I might add well have done the job my self.
> 
> And to top or off they didn't need a Crane on the first place! They could have tied it off in 2 or 3 places, started cuttingand just lowered it down. Life.


 Best not to be helping people like that, even if you are getting paid good. At some point they will F-up and you will be remembered as one of the guys that did it even if it was not your fault. Or you could be named in the law suit if something is damaged.


----------



## mckeetree

OLD OAK said:


> Best not to be helping people like that, even if you are getting paid good. At some point they will F-up and you will be remembered as one of the guys that did it even if it was not your fault. Or you could be named in the law suit if something is damaged.



That was some damn good advice and well put. I had some clowns call me today I hadn't even heard from or seen around in the last four or five years. I really thought they were out of "business" or moved off or something. They were in some sort of situation and wanted me to send a couple of our guys with a bucket to where they were and bail them out. I just hung up on the *******.


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> Why don't you haul that raggity ass truck here and tow your raggity ass bobcat home .....


What the hell would I tow it home with? I can't trust my 6 liter to make it all the way out there and back.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> Looks good. How many people work for you, that looks like enough equipment to keep 5 or so guys working.


Me and one full time guy and a part time guy when needed.


----------



## Zale

treecutterjr said:


> Helped out the competition today. Brought the Crane out to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really makes me wonder wtf is up. They came with no ropes, no Climber, no chipper. I lately don't like helping other tree guys because they say can you bring the Crane to help put it on the ground: that's supposed to mean I BRING THE CRANE AND PUT IT ON GROUND instead I have to lift you on the roof because you can't get in the tree tell you to tie the butt of the log off so it doesn't hit the house, direct you on what cuts to make, when to undercut it, when not to, use my rope because you didn't bring one, eventually jump off the Crane to cut the wood so I can gtfoh! I might add well have done the job my self.
> 
> And to top or off they didn't need a Crane on the first place! They could have tied it off in 2 or 3 places, started cuttingand just lowered it down. Life.




You are just enabling them.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> You are just enabling them.



Very true.

I know I will never fully get over the stigma of being a whore. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

My best friend died Friday nite,,
Other than that,, you know.
Jeff


----------



## TC262

Started building my own website. I was pretty good with computers when I was in school and watched a few YouTube videos on using Wordpress. Figured it looked pretty easy. Well my website is lame as hell. Gunna have to hire a professional. Now I know how the homeowners that watch a few YouTube videos on tree cuttin feel when they realize they are in over there head.


----------



## TC262

Sorry to hear about your buddy Jeff, they really are part of the family.


----------



## ducaticorse

TC262 said:


> Started building my own website. I was pretty good with computers when I was in school and watched a few YouTube videos on using Wordpress. Figured it looked pretty easy. Well my website is lame as hell. Gunna have to hire a professional. Now I know how the homeowners that watch a few YouTube videos on tree cuttin feel when they realize they are in over there head.


Lol. I tried on my own. And quickly realized that I had no business doing one on my own. I hated a pro. You don't want to half ass your advertising. I've seen so many hack job websites with bad grammar, and Busch league graphics. It's just embarrassing


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry to hear that Jeff. I still miss and think about my old shepard Leo from time to time


----------



## TC262

Yeah I can do a better job myself than a lot of websites I've seen but I couldn't figure out how to fine tune and edit some of the things I wanted to do. I figure I can make one on par with or better than most of my competitions sites but it still wasn't going to be up to my standards. Wife was at a bachelorette party last night and one of the other girls husbands was in IT and designed sites, they also had a dead ash tree. Maybe we can work something out?


----------



## treeclimber101

Damn ..... Sorry to hear that Jeff


----------



## Zale

Losing a pet is always hard. Remember the good times Jeff.


----------



## gorman

pro94lt said:


> I think most tree guys do, it's the dead beat old Milwaukee meth head Craigslist guys that drive prices down.



No. Not always. There are some larger companies in my area that price some work (stump grinding and removals) at or below cost to spite their competition and get into areas. It's stupid but it's their arse on the line. Me, I just wait this out and spend wisely.


----------



## treecutterjr

Out Making messes for my migos to clean up Monday morning


----------



## Toddppm

Sorry to hear Jeff, too bad they don't live as long as turtles!


----------



## treeman75

Sorry to hear about you buddy Jeff.


----------



## treeman75

Took the day off today and back to storm work tomarrow. This storm is going to set me good for winter and maybe get a lot bought too.


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> Out Making messes for my migos to clean up Monday morning


Do you go in ahead of the ground crew and cut and they come in the next day and clean up ? Just asking because it looks like it would be more efficient to have them chip as you cut. I would not want to be fighting all them limbs out of that pile to feed the chipper.


----------



## treecutterjr

I usually don't but these jobs were at a daycare and a school so I wanted to stop in when they were empty, with out allot of kids and teachers and cars in the way. I'm going to use my new (to me) mini to drag everything out and chip it. Well they are.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeman75 said:


> Took the day off today and back to storm work tomarrow. This storm is going to set me good for winter and maybe get a lot bought too.


We got hammered with storms again on Friday 360k without power. i got 32.5 hours in this weekend FML!!


----------



## treeman75

We didnt have that many with out power. My main work area is around 120k, this is western iowa.


----------



## treeman75

I signed up close to 30k in storm work, not too bad for around here.


----------



## ducaticorse

We got a lil micro burst here. Picked up a day and a half out of it. Priced out a week long job yesterday at 13.xxxK waiting for my storm check to come in from the revere tornado. Looking forward to putting a big chunk of scoot away that isn't already earmarked for a piece of equipment or a repair bill! 

This year has been another great learning experience. If we continue to grow as we did this season, and continue to become more organized/profitable we should be able to really throw down with some of the big outfits our way. And our work isn't over yet, last winter we had zero advertising, so I'm expecting a much busier schedule this season. Not to mention our snow portfolio has grown considerably. Should be tearing my nonexistent hair out in no time!

Prepping for snow now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Shut the **** up with the snow already!!!

Thank you.


----------



## ducaticorse

It's coming in a major way Sir.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

This was in April


----------



## tree MDS

Can hardly wait. Got a jump on my firewood anyway. About five of the eight cords I need done. Yea. Just gotta get my arm back and work on the winter savings, and that's that. Another lovely season put to rest. **** it.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Can hardly wait. Got a jump on my firewood anyway. About five of the eight cords I need done. Yea. Just gotta get my arm back and work on the winter savings, and that's that. Another lovely season put to rest. **** it.




Have you ever done snow and ice management? It's blood money, but it's a great insulator over the winter months. I am doing two units priced seasonal for the first time this year. I dunno how I feel about that just quite yet given the forecast right now, but at least I can't lose my ass on them and they are back to back located a half mile from my yard.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

There are lots of things that I probably should do. Snow removal falls at the end of that list.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> My best friend died Friday nite,,
> Other than that,, you know.
> Jeff
> View attachment 367242



Sorry to hear.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> There are lots of things that I probably should do. Snow removal falls at the end of that list.



The MDS is way to smart for that horseshit!


----------



## ducaticorse

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The MDS is way to smart for that horseshit!


To each his own. Didn't mention I paid cash for my crane and chipper this year from the proceeds of snow last year?


----------



## no tree to big

Oh my we got a cryer 99 percent dead ash tree that has about 127 leaves on it "but he promised he would call me to let me know when u were coming and he never came to look at the new leaves" omg! I asked if she wanted me to call forestry and send a guy out she's all no I'll trust u, then leave me alone!! And move your damn car while ur at it


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> To each his own. Didn't mention I paid cash for my crane and chipper this year from the proceeds of snow last year?


Three years ago we had a lot of snow two years ago we had 3 plowable snows totaling 12" last winter was killer so it can go good or bad after u dump tons of $ into snow


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Three years ago we had a lot of snow two years ago we had 3 plowable snows totaling 12" last winter was killer so it can go good or bad after u dump tons of $ into snow


Exactly. 4-5 years ago that happened and put a few guys under. I don't put a ton of money into snow only equipment. I'm very well insulated from a snowless winter. I also have $70k in seasonal contracts. (I get paid regardless of whether it snows or not).


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Did a little resto work to a fagnolia that had been racked real good. When I first saw it years ago I knew it would be a chore not to screw it up more.

First thing I just raised the canopy and skinned it off the house.

That was 8 years ago. About 4 years ago I went at the crown with a lift and set of hand loppers. Today I hit the center taking out some bigger leads coming off the knuckles and clearing out most of the epi shoots in there then reaching up with a pole to knock a little out of the tops. I call it broccoli.

I even re-arrange some branches.

I would have clipped a little but just wacked the sides with the long reach sheer.

One tree + 8 years = 1000 bucks... and its still standing!

I went after a nest with my silky, next thing I got baby skewerls clinging to my hand waiting to hear about the others being cut up live meat but the squealing stopped and both both were fine.

I ain't bringing any of these damn things home anymore! In fact I just got some traps and a .22 cal air rifle, its not for fun. I am going to have to lift the one shed and fill it in under there from the hogs.

Hell, I just might go into animal removal on the side.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just going back to the beginning, about 4 years of this thread, its interesting. I came in on page ten when OD, The Vet and Jeff started at go. Jeff was talkative then, yeah, he never shut up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Jomoco and his counter-weight tree ascender!


----------



## Zale

Buried my mother.


----------



## Affordabletree

Zale said:


> Buried my mother.


Sorry for the loss zale


----------



## tree MDS

Stay strong, bud!! I can only imagine!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Wow!! Zale sorry to hear that man[emoji20]


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Buried my mother.



Sorry to hear, Zale.


----------



## OLD OAK

Zale said:


> Buried my mother.


That's a real hard day. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> Buried my mother.



Sorry to hear that. 
Buried mine four years ago; seems like yesterday.


----------



## OLD OAK

Picked this up the other week, Vermeer 665a with the 65 hp Wisconsin gas engine. I did the repaint and put new tires and a set of $700.00 Green teeth on it. It has the remote control option and seems to run good. I am taking it to a shop to have the carb checked out as it had some bad gas in it when i bought it. I bought it because the 1625 super Jr. is slow on big stumps, I wanted to wait and get a Diesel tow behind but am saving for a Bucket truck and a Diesel would have been 4 times what i paid for this one.


----------



## Toddppm

Sorry to hear Zale


----------



## Black Dogg

Sorry to hear about your buddy, Jeff.
Mine would have turned 10 on the same day; she got run over in April '12 and I still miss her.
Remember all the good times!


----------



## TC262

Sorry for the loss Zale


----------



## TC262

Decisions decisions.... So I'm in need of another chip truck. Friend has a truck that isn't for sale and gave me a killer price that's to good to be true. It's a sweet setup. 03 FL70, 26,000 gross, juice brakes, 5.9 cummins, six speed manual, and 2 speed rear end. 14 ft flatbed dump, just under 100,000 miles and it's the right color too. Only problem is finding someone I can trust driving it. Then there's a F450 I came across. The thing is clean, 12 foot flatbed dump with only 50,000 miles. Super cheap cuz the shitty v10 blew apart. (I can have a new motor dropped in in a few hours) Smaller than I want but the current crew could drive. I was going to buy both but when I told the wife she said if I come home with both trucks one will be hers along with half of the rest of my other junk. Damn what do I do now? Tried reasoning with the wife but they never get it.


----------



## ducaticorse

Sorry Zale


----------



## tree MDS

Just back from my docs. Arm still straight and healing. She says probably only about 60 - 70% healed. Says smokers usually take a couple more weeks. Only lift 1 - 5 pounds. Could still break. Probably shouldn't have been dragging brush with it yesterday. I'm just gonna go easy from now on. 

Could be worse news though. They left me in the room looking at the x ray for what felt like forever, looked still broken to me. Guess the line where the break is won't go away for six months to a year (whew). Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I just can't wait to be able to cut my own trees again!! I mean I'm lucky to have enough help to get whatever comes in done, but its still pretty beat. Never again!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

How you break your arm again?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Cutting the cast off before it healed?


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Cutting the cast off before it healed?



She (doctor) didn't seem too concerned, said I should've come in and had them do it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Your gyno?


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Your gyno?



I see you're on a regular roll again today. lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> I see you're on a regular roll again today. lol


Just messin' settle down cupcake


----------



## no tree to big

Thanks ahole now I want a cupcake


----------



## OLD OAK

TC262 said:


> Decisions decisions.... So I'm in need of another chip truck. Friend has a truck that isn't for sale and gave me a killer price that's to good to be true. It's a sweet setup. 03 FL70, 26,000 gross, juice brakes, 5.9 cummins, six speed manual, and 2 speed rear end. 14 ft flatbed dump, just under 100,000 miles and it's the right color too. Only problem is finding someone I can trust driving it. Then there's a F450 I came across. The thing is clean, 12 foot flatbed dump with only 50,000 miles. Super cheap cuz the shitty v10 blew apart. (I can have a new motor dropped in in a few hours) Smaller than I want but the current crew could drive. I was going to buy both but when I told the wife she said if I come home with both trucks one will be hers along with half of the rest of my other junk. Damn what do I do now? Tried reasoning with the wife but they never get it.


 Well it is to late now but i did the same thing with 2 trucks, what i told the wife was ( after i brought them home ) it was a package deal and i had to buy all or nothing. And i had all ready bought them so it was to late anyway. I would go with the Fl70 and make one of your guys learn to drive it or get replaced. Tell him that and it will help motivate him.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Lit up 811 like a mofo.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Lit up 811 like a mofo.



Stumps?
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

811 as in call before you dig? I suppose thats better than lighting up 911


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Just back from my docs. Arm still straight and healing. She says probably only about 60 - 70% healed. Says smokers usually take a couple more weeks. Only lift 1 - 5 pounds. Could still break. Probably shouldn't have been dragging brush with it yesterday. I'm just gonna go easy from now on.
> 
> Could be worse news though. They left me in the room looking at the x ray for what felt like forever, looked still broken to me. Guess the line where the break is won't go away for six months to a year (whew). Lol.


You coulda been 100% with the cast on , I was racing bikes again in 4 weeks with a cast , ya just couldn't wait to tear the **** outta that cast ! Dumbly rumby


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You coulda been 100% with the cast on , I was racing bikes again in 4 weeks with a cast , ya just couldn't wait to tear the **** outta that cast ! Dumbly rumby



Okay. Thanks for that, Dr Goober. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

And if you ever need any advice on the divorce, don't hesitate to ask. I can play a pretty mean jailhouse lawyer. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And if you ever need any advice on the divorce, don't hesitate to ask. I can play a pretty mean jailhouse lawyer. Lol.


Ha ...... I need a jersey lawyer


----------



## TC262

OLD OAK said:


> Well it is to late now but i did the same thing with 2 trucks, what i told the wife was ( after i brought them home ) it was a package deal and i had to buy all or nothing. And i had all ready bought them so it was to late anyway. I would go with the Fl70 and make one of your guys learn to drive it or get replaced. Tell him that and it will help motivate him.


Picked up the v10 today for 2 grand, cab is mint but the bed is a lil rotted, nothing that can't be quickly fixed. I'll be getting the fl70 soon too!


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Lit up 811 like a mofo.


**** our one secretary is on the phone with them 24/7 I think we actually do it over the interweb, come on get with the times!


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> **** our one secretary is on the phone with them 24/7 I think we actually do it over the interweb, come on get with the times!



She's probably just talking to her boyfriend. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Not sure what you guy's are talking about, but,,
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

It was here too 75 and sunny.....but storms with 70-80mph winds likely tomorrow so i see some looooong hours again this week


----------



## gorman

Had a horrible encounter with a stubborn woman who wanted her apple tree topped because her neighbor complained about the fruit attracting animals. I informed her of the irony of what she wanted since she get a ton of apples on the ample new growth the following year and she got really really frustrated with me. Then I got frustrated with her. I thank the isa for supplying a nice link so I can save my breath because I don't want to explain this fallacy to her a third time. http://www.treesaregood.com/treecare/resources/WhyToppingHurts.pdf


----------



## Toddppm

Ha, I met with a guy this week who by looking at his house and dress you would think was at least an average intelligence kind of person but he wanted his Pear topped again. BUT he didn't want just any old hack to do it! I tried to explain a couple problems with how he wanted it done and just gave up. He wanted it nice and rounded over, see how nice the shape is?That doesn't just happen on accident! Then he pointed at his neighbors flat topped tree and said he didn't want it like that but his Cherry on this other side must have been done by the same guy cause it looked like ****! I just tried to laugh and get away from his dumb ass.


----------



## gorman

Toddppm said:


> Ha, I met with a guy this week who by looking at his house and dress you would think was at least an average intelligence kind of person but he wanted his Pear topped again. BUT he didn't want just any old hack to do it! I tried to explain a couple problems with how he wanted it done and just gave up. He wanted it nice and rounded over, see how nice the shape is?That doesn't just happen on accident! Then he pointed at his neighbors flat topped tree and said he didn't want it like that but his Cherry on this other side must have been done by the same guy cause it looked like ****! I just tried to laugh and get away from his dumb ass.



Nice and rounded over. That's a trigger phrase for me when I realize what the dummy wants.


----------



## TC262

gorman said:


> Nice and rounded over. That's a trigger phrase for me when I realize what the dummy wants.


Yep get em all the time that want them "shaped"


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha ...... I need a jersey lawyer




WHAT!?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

No need to get worked up over topping a pear tree. 

I think apple trees will produce a lot more decay than other trees when topped.

They use a sickle bar to prune orchard trees.


----------



## treeclimber101

DR. P. Proteus said:


> WHAT!?


Huh ?


----------



## TC262

DR. P. Proteus said:


> WHAT!?





treeclimber101 said:


> Huh ?


Who?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Huh ?



Divorce!? The MDS is talking ****?

Anyway, I can't wait til they paint up this one dude's lawn marking utilities, he is going to freak, he loves his lawn so much.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I kinda like when the help doesn't show. I can jerk off at the office for a couple more hours then go do it myself.


----------



## tree MDS

Soo... my chip truck has been back at the dealer's since yesterday. Ac barely worked for about 10 mins before I noticed how bad it sucked and the light was on again, black sooty deposits circulating through the coolant system... and I'm glad I kept it another day cuz it sprang a nasty exhaust leak (presumably where they changed the manifold pipe). Went by yesterday to grab my book out of the cab and the kid had the whole thing ripped apart again, valve cover off, pulling overflow tank. Man, ****ing bill had better still be what I was quoted. They're definitely losing their asses on this one!!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Divorce!? The MDS is talking ****?
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait til they paint up this one dude's lawn marking utilities, he is going to freak, he loves his lawn so much.



Man, is this like some big event for you, calling cbud??


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Soo... my chip truck has been back at the dealer's since yesterday. Ac barely worked for about 10 mins before I noticed how bad it sucked and the light was on again, black sooty deposits circulating through the coolant system... and I'm glad I kept it another day cuz it sprang a nasty exhaust leak (presumably where they changed the manifold pipe). Went by yesterday to grab my book out of the cab and the kid had the whole thing ripped apart again, valve cover off, pulling overflow tank. Man, ****ing bill had better still be what I was quoted. They're definitely losing their asses on this one!!



like clockwork bubba clockwork.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Man, is this like some big event for you, calling cbud??




Ima going stumpin!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> like clockwork bubba clockwork.



What's this, doc?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> What's this, doc?



You actually thought you were going to take the truck in, they were going to rebuild the motor and that be the end? Dude, I am sorry but that is not how it works and optimism is for people with no experience.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You actually thought you were going to take the truck in, they were going to rebuild the motor and that be the end? Dude, I am sorry but that is not how it works and optimism is for people with no experience.



Lol. Yes, @ $7100, that's pretty much what my thinking was. I do however, now see your point, Dr.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I took that Mt-55 in to have the re-re seal the timing cover on Saturday, they have not even touched it. They always have some seemingly plausible reason for every screw up on their behalf.

I heard that once you give a shop authorization you are pretty much at their mercy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yes, @ $7100, that's pretty much what my thinking was. I do however, now see your point, Dr.



I blame the system most shops use. This kind of work takes a lot of patience and concentration which easily lost due to all the other stuff the mechanic has to do in the time frame he is given. It may sound like a good idea in order to make the most money but in truth it is sabotage.


----------



## tree MDS

I hear ya. I am just sticking to my original goal, no matter what.. its all a dumb bastard like me knows: Finish paying all this crap off, and have it be mint, damn it!! In my naive, booze addled brain, I somehow hope that by the time its all worn out the business (scoff, scoff) will be successful enough to purchase newer equipment. Lmao.. sounds even more humorous when I type it all out like that!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya. I am just sticking to my original goal, no matter what.. its all a dumb bastard like me knows: Finish paying all this crap off, and have it be mint, damn it!! In my naive, booze addled brain, I somehow hope that by the time its all worn out the business (scoff, scoff) will be successful enough to purchase newer equipment. Lmao.. sounds even more humorous when I type it all out like that!!




Well I didn't intend to bring you down.

What was it anyway? Rod knocking?

I feel bad for not telling you to just run it til it blows so you would get a new motor because once that kind of thing is opened up its really hard to close.

Even the dealers hate warranty work because it pays less than regular maintenance and repair. The mechanic takes the worst of this shortchange and this paradigm has flooded the mainstream to the point its acceptable, expected and exploited by clean people in white shirts.


----------



## tree MDS

Scored piston/cylinder. It'll be fine.. I hope. I will admit it makes me a little nervous. Just looking at the valve cover off for a second yesterday, I was thinking "what if something falls in there"?? I am keeping the faith though. Lol. 

That and it seems like they put some kid straight outta tech school on it, but who knows. I did read between the lines enough to know the shop manager was less than impressed.


----------



## tree MDS

And you don't even wanna know what a new motor costs. Trust me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Scored piston/cylinder. It'll be fine.. I hope. I will admit it makes me a little nervous. Just looking at the valve cover off for a second yesterday, I was thinking "what if something falls in there"?? I am keeping the faith though. Lol.
> 
> That and it seems like they put some kid straight outta tech school on it, but who knows. I did read between the lines enough to know the shop manager was less than impressed.



It might even make sense to sell the truck once its " fixed".


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It might even make sense to sell the truck once its " fixed".



That's one of the stupidest things you've said yet, Dr. In chassis rebuilds are done on these trucks all the time. She purred like a kitten, was just the black in the coolant. Guy was thinking maybe a cup in an injector was leaking or something (not that that means anything to me).


----------



## no tree to big

Our 06 international got a rebuild. been perfect ever since we got it back, about a year now


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> That's one of the stupidest things you've said yet, Dr. In chassis rebuilds are done on these trucks all the time. She purred like a kitten, was just the black in the coolant. Guy was thinking maybe a cut in an injector was leaking or something (not that that means anything to me).



Its a common business practice, but I suppose not for people like us. And yes, they rebuild them all the time, that is why there are so many for sale and you know where.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Our 06 international got a rebuild. been perfect ever since we got it back, about a year now



You should go to Vegas!


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Our 06 international got a rebuild. been perfect ever since we got it back, about a year now



The good Dr is talking out his ass. I think he's trying to rile the MDS. He's too clever for that though. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

At any rate, sure beats having Jared's payment book collection.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> The good Dr is talking out his ass. I think he's trying to rile the MDS. He's too clever for that though. Lol



******** dude!

As smaller business owners we are tied to these trucks for whatever we can squeeze out of them. Large companies have people who write spread sheets on this kind of thing and these spread sheets are followed to the T. Whose trucks do you think we are driving?

Hey, I didn't tell you to sell the truck, I just said that some do. No yer stuck with it rain or shine.


----------



## tree MDS

You're still talking out yer ass.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> You're still talking out yer ass.



Ok.


----------



## Toddppm

DR. P. Proteus said:


> No need to get worked up over topping a pear tree.
> 
> I think apple trees will produce a lot more decay than other trees when topped.
> 
> They use a sickle bar to prune orchard trees.



True , true. I don't mind if I can do it my way, but he wanted it "his way". I at least make an attempt at cutting back to good laterals and maintain a natural form. But you could cut them to a single broom stick and if you let them grow long enough they'll grow back to a nice egg shape, eventually.....hence, his thinking his nicely shaped tree didn't get that way on accident! I would prefer to just not work for dumbasses like that.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Worked,got soaked in a down pour,smashed my finger....nothing major but still hurt like a SOB. 70-80mph winds coming so the boss said stay close to the phone[emoji20]. It was NOT a beautiful day[emoji35]


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Worked,got soaked in a down pour,smashed my finger....nothing major but still hurt like a SOB. 70-80mph winds coming so the boss said stay close to the phone[emoji20]. It was NOT a beautiful day[emoji35]



Lol better wear pants or your skirt will be blowing over your head!!


----------



## no tree to big

We had some minor wind this morning got one call out of it. boss called it a rain out at 6am txted me at 8 about the storm call I was asleep, he just assumed I was on my way then I got 4 phone calls and a few txts where r u? Still sleeping haha I talked to the secretary when I woke up she's like wtf he said u responded. Im like wernt me I was asleep, boss man had to go run the crane, oh no! He was pissed cause he thought I said I was coming in but I "never showed"

I had a decent piece of dead wood come out of a neighbors silver maple and land in the back of my chip truck its like it knew exactly where to go. I have a half roof on it and it slide right on in its about 20-25 foot long and wedged in tight


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol better wear pants or your skirt will be blowing over your head!!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol... I bet you were sitting on that one for a while.. no pun intended.


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway.. the truck is all set. Best part is they're supposedly sticking to the original price, as none of this is my fault. Good people.

There was the exhaust leak, which was broken back by the muffler, so obviously nothing related to the head pipe, or whatever they changed. So obviously my problem.

Oh, and they're waiting for an ac hose which isn't gonna be in till Friday, but again, free of charge, since he knew I was having problems with it from the beginning. Don't know what else I could ask for, really!! Good deal.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol... I bet you were sitting on that one for a while.. no pun intended.


Wow!! Hope you didn't think too hard to come up with that one.


----------



## tree MDS

Umm.. your own material, please!!?? Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Anyway.. the truck is all set. Best part is they're supposedly sticking to the original price, as none of this is my fault. Good people.
> 
> There was the exhaust leak, which was broken back by the muffler, so obviously nothing related to the head pipe, or whatever they changed. So obviously my problem.
> 
> Oh, and they're waiting for an ac hose which isn't gonna be in till Friday, but again, free of charge, since he knew I was having problems with it from the beginning. Don't know what else I could ask for, really!! Good deal.



What about the coolant and engine light?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What about the coolant and engine light?



A/c light, not engine. They're addressing that with the hose supposedly. Sooty coolant was the injector seal/cup, or whatever. Combustion was leaking into coolant past injector seal... I think that's the jist. Guy is gonna show me what all they did when I pick up Friday am. 

Sounds good enough to the MDS. Lol.


----------



## ducaticorse

Both alternators when out simultaneously on both my L8000 chassis. Coincidence much?? Literally, one yesterday, and one today.


----------



## Red Amor

You good olboys make me laugh good onya ;o))


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> A/c light, not engine. They're addressing that with the hose supposedly. Sooty coolant was the injector seal/cup, or whatever. Combustion was leaking into coolant past injector seal... I think that's the jist. Guy is gonna show me what all they did when I pick up Friday am.
> 
> Sounds good enough to the MDS. Lol.



Wow! They have a light for the AC now?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Red Amor said:


> You good olboys make me laugh good onya ;o))


 
OK. yer welcome?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wow! They have a light for the AC now?



Yes, amazingly enough, Dr, there is a light that indicates an ac leak, (apparently). That's what I am saying. Lol.

Says "check ac" if I remember correctly.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

They change the format on my weather channel so I know Nebraska and Arizona are screwed but what about me?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Yes, amazingly enough, Dr, there is a light that indicates an ac leak, (apparently). That's what I am saying. Lol.
> 
> Says "check ac" if I remember correctly.



Was it accompanied by a loud urgent bonging emanating from the dashboard ?

Are you using exhaust fluid?


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> Both alternators when out simultaneously on both my L8000 chassis. Coincidence much?? Literally, one yesterday, and one today.



They must work in "unison".


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Was it accompanied by a loud urgent bonging emanating from the dashboard ?
> 
> Are you using exhaust fluid?



What.... wait,, ,, what's this about a bong!!?? Where's lovestrom when we need him!!??


----------



## pro94lt

Am I the only one with no A/C in bucket grapple and chip truck? I have those oscillating fans I love a fan that blows 95 degree air on you


----------



## no tree to big

pro94lt said:


> Am I the only one with no A/C in bucket grapple and chip truck? I have those oscillating fans I love a fan that blows 95 degree air on you


Haha our only two of our trucks have AC 3 did but after the recent wreck it no longer has AC but we don't have no damn fans....


----------



## KenJax Tree

All but 2 of our trucks have A/C but those 2 have a 2-65 A/C


----------



## pro94lt

My grapple is black you have to stand on the hydraulic tank to operate and the exhaust billows up to you as well its a torture chamber running in this southern heat


----------



## no tree to big

pro94lt said:


> My grapple is black you have to stand on the hydraulic tank to operate and the exhaust billows up to you as well its a torture chamber running in this southern heat


Re route the exhaust!


----------



## pro94lt

no tree to big said:


> Re route the exhaust!


It's on the list for this winter bad thing is its my second summer and I haven't fixed it yet


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys need a grapple thread.
Jeff


----------



## pro94lt

jefflovstrom said:


> You guys need a grapple thread.
> Jeff


It's what I did today... got punished by the grapple


----------



## treeclimber101

Punished by the grapple . Ha that's pretty funny .


----------



## Red Amor

Well I trimmed the hooves on four horses started just after the rain stopped and got the done just before it started up again BEWDY ;O)) home for breakfast the out to the shed to do some maintainence on the saws ready for tomorrows wood hooking, Ive 7 horses to do first up but if all goes wll I should be in the bush around 11 am out by 230 and to work at the bottle shop by 4 home by 11pm snoring like a boar pig by 12;o))
064 36" bar , another with 25" bar and a ms310 18" bar n


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yeah calling 811 sets of a chain of events, my favorite event is when the municipality gets notified then sticks its nose in and sends out one of its, uh, um, workers? . Next thing you know I am at fault for getting my client in trouble for some set-back rule or non-permitted installment.

Now watch my new hire show up a 9 ready to work today as I think its gonna rain pretty good.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> You're still talking out yer ass.



I get it now: you were drinking, got indignant then went straight into denial about driving an old Davy truck... or something to that effect.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I get it now: you were drinking, got indignant then went straight into denial about driving an old Davy truck... or something to that effect.



Actually, it would be Asplundh and Penski, if you wanna get specific. I was more annoyed by your ignorance regarding the rebuilding of engines.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Actually, it would be Asplundh and Penski, if you wanna get specific. I was more annoyed by your ignorance regarding the rebuilding of engines.



Ignorance? Who do you think you are talking to!? See now you gone and made me mad. Don't you know who I am? Did you forget?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Its Ok, I assume you just forgot.


----------



## tree MDS

Nah, I didn't forget.


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at a couple nasty ones (trees), one yesterday and one today. We'll see. I finally found one with a 36" gate that it'd be nice to have one of those queer little mini's for. I was more leaning towards sawing the post off where it goes into the driveway and finding a piece of pipe I could use as a coupler to put it back together. That way I could fit the tractor in. 

Just looking at these kind of jobs makes me jones to get back in the saddle. Nothing like smoking a cig high up in a tree between rigging.. listening to the peaceful sound of brush swishing its way off to the chipper.


----------



## treeclimber101

Stop acting like you have any intention on climbing on a regular basis again , I can see that this broken arm will be a lead in to .... It's not me it's the arm early retirement ! LOL and as for the mini nothing screams pro more then ..... Don't worry I brought my saw zaw !


----------



## treeman75

I was using my mini yesterday when i started hearing a grinding noise. The bearing in the front roller wheel went out, so its at vermeer and will be done tomarrow. I came kinda close to buying a new one but going to hold off tell next spring. Vermeer has a new 725 coming out, going to spend some timereading about it.


----------



## treeman75

Came home early, cooking dinner and drinking a bottle of wine.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Came home early, cooking dinner and drinking a bottle of wine.



I didn't realize treemen drank wine, but I guess anything goes these days.


----------



## treeman75

I drink more bud than anything but dont mind a bottle of merlot while cooking. Its relaxes me plus a good buzz.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Do treemen drink wine with the pinky up too?


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> Do treemen drink wine with the pinky up too?


I drink my redbull pinky up!


----------



## treeman75

no tree to big said:


> I drink my redbull pinky up!


Is that what you call it


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> Is that what you call it


Says it on the can???


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> I drink more bud than anything but dont mind a bottle of merlot while cooking. Its relaxes me plus a good buzz.



Mmm.. I dunno. The MDS is thinking maybe you need to get away from the old lady a little bit more. He's not talking work with the dude in the pink shirt either. Maybe there's a bowling league or something you can join?? Just thinking here.


----------



## treeman75

If i drank that crap my guys would hate me, i am already to uptight.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. What's that, the merlot or the red bull?


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, I wonder if Eddie carries a bottle of merlot in the old gym bag!!??


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Mmm.. I dunno. The MDS is thinking maybe you need to get away from the old lady a little bit more. He's not talking work with the dude in the pink shirt either. Maybe there's a bowling league or something you can join?? Just thinking here.


Im working on a new hobby right now and thinking of joining the Y to burn off some stress.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Hey, I wonder if Eddie carries a bottle of merlot in the old gym bag!!??


I think Eddie needs more than a bottle of merlot


----------



## tree MDS

Just generally lmao.


----------



## treeman75

This is one i looked at today and might get.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> If i drank that crap my guys would hate me, i am already to uptight.


My guys hate me anyway cause I make them do **** the right way instead of cutting corners. I'm not sure if its the energy drink or that I'm just loosening up after I drink it, about 9 am, but I turn into an animal I start running with brush hurdleing **** to beat a guy to the next piece watch out if Im raking or u might get hit by a missile! 


treeman75 said:


> View attachment 368025
> This is one i looked at today and might get.


Ah a nice lil couple hour job


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 368025
> This is one i looked at today and might get.



Silver poplar?!


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> View attachment 368025
> This is one i looked at today and might get.



I'm thinking like $2600 (with the stump removal and topsoiling) if I had a dinky little 60' 18 ton crane like no tree runs. Lol


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> I'm thinking like $2600 (with the stump removal and topsoiling) if I had a dinky little 60' 18 ton crane like no tree runs. Lol


I put 4800 on it and he said i was about the same as the others. He wants it done now.


----------



## treeman75

Oak Savanna said:


> Silver poplar?!


Yep


----------



## treeman75

I have two walnuts up rooted leaning on each other over a garage to do next week. Thats going to have some rigging.


----------



## OLD OAK

Redbull is breakfast


no tree to big said:


> I drink my redbull pinky up!


 RedBull for Breakfast ( Large ) and Budweiser as soon as i get home. Also large. I have never checked to see where my pinky was.


----------



## OLD OAK

treeman75 said:


> I put 4800 on it and he said i was about the same as the others. He wants it done now.


 $4800.00- i would be there at 6 am With ReadBull for everyone.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I'm thinking like $2600 (with the stump removal and topsoiling) if I had a dinky little 60' 18 ton crane like no tree runs. Lol


Its 70'! We don't topsoil... But we prob be at like 3000 with stump


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeman75 said:


> I put 4800 on it and he said i was about the same as the others. He wants it done now.


So a tree is on his house and he's calling around to find the best price to save his insurance company money? Must be a retiree with a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## treeclimber101

I am loving wine a lot more now a days ! Especially home made dego red !


----------



## treecutterjr

I've run into that more and more lately. Tree on their house and their looking for the best price because they tHink their rates will go up


----------



## Blakesmaster

treecutterjr said:


> I've run into that more and more lately. Tree on their house and their looking for the best price because they tHink their rates will go up


Just don't give those faggots anything in writing. Scumbags like them take the highest bid to show their insurance company, hire the lowest bidder and pocket the difference.


----------



## treecutterjr

I had that happen too! I bid the job didn't get it. Then like a month later the insurance company is calling me asking about the tree and what equipment I used and blah blah&it turns out I never did the job, they Just Told them I did!


----------



## treeman75

Blakesmaster said:


> Just don't give those faggots anything in writing. Scumbags like them take the highest bid to show their insurance company, hire the lowest bidder and pocket the difference.


Ya, i have run into that too. During storm work i just put the price on back of a card and tell them when they hire me i will wright up a work contract.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeman75 said:


> Ya, i have run into that too. During storm work i just put the price on back of a card and tell them when they hire me i will wright up a work contract.




Good to hear others are doing that.


----------



## tree MDS

Washing, greasing, changing chipper blades (a couple estimates). Amazing the things I'm willing to pay a guy for.. when they don't annoy me, that is. Oh, and still waiting on the chip truck. Grr.


----------



## gorman

Blakesmaster said:


> Just don't give those faggots anything in writing. Scumbags like them take the highest bid to show their insurance company, hire the lowest bidder and pocket the difference.



After sandy there is a tree service full of crack heads that told everyone "this is a 3k job, but if u go with us we will mark it for 6k so you'll make money on this through your insurance company." This same company is in trouble for paying some of their workers' overtime in soft cocaine.


----------



## treeclimber101

My view of 1600.00 done by 130pm stumps mulch and all gone with 1 guy to help ..... It was an awesome day to be up a tree







******* it was like a Simpsons sky ! These kinda days make me love this ....


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> After sandy there is a tree service full of crack heads that told everyone "this is a 3k job, but if u go with us we will mark it for 6k so you'll make money on this through your insurance company." This same company is in trouble for paying some of their workers' overtime in soft cocaine.


Yea at least they are springing for the good **** .... No one except crackheads want the other !


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea at least they are springing for the good **** .... No one except crackheads want the other !



Settle down there Whitey Houston.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Settle down there Whitey Houston.


Whitney was smoking that **** if my mind serves me right .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> My view of 1600.00 done by 130pm stumps mulch and all gone with 1 guy to help ..... It was an awesome day to be up a tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******* it was like a Simpsons sky ! These kinda days make me love this ....



Lol. What're you doing, taking them down in niblets??


----------



## OLD OAK

treeman75 said:


> Ya, i have run into that too. During storm work i just put the price on back of a card and tell them when they hire me i will wright up a work contract.


 I do the same thing, price on the back of my card until they say do it.


----------



## gorman

treeman75 said:


> Ya, i have run into that too. During storm work i just put the price on back of a card and tell them when they hire me i will wright up a work contract.



This is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. What're you doing, taking them down in niblets??


Yea the guy standing by the chipper 6ft almost the same size as the wood . I don't drive my Steiner cat around like you do I cut to 6ft and load it that way , but reguardless while you were watching the shop being transformed in a shammie shine I was hammering out dollar bills ! LOL


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Washing, greasing, changing chipper blades (a couple estimates). Amazing the things I'm willing to pay a guy for.. when they don't annoy me, that is. Oh, and still waiting on the chip truck. Grr. View attachment 368078


you got mr. miagi working for you?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea the guy standing by the chipper 6ft almost the same size as the wood . I don't drive my Steiner cat around like you do I cut to 6ft and load it that way , but reguardless while you were watching the shop being transformed in a shammie shine I was hammering out dollar bills ! LOL



Lol. Child support must be due again, eh??


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, losers...


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, it worked!! Lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What worked?


----------



## KenJax Tree

MDS is taking Midol now


----------



## tree MDS

What happened to my thread? Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Aww crap! Pulled the dipstick for the hydraulic tank on the wood splitter, it was all creamy, looked kinda tasty, can't drain it all cause there is no drain plug, got the machine upside down and on its side, took it all apart, 100 bucks in fluid.

How did it get in there? I dunno. Its sealed. Maybe condensation?


----------



## tree MDS

At that point I would just put it on craigslist (once you change the fluid) and be done with it. There's no coming back from that deal.


----------



## treeclimber101

Did the site just stop after you said that I owed child support ? Not a single post in almost 3 full days ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Today ....... A 275.00 check from a church blew out the window of my truck on the highway , I had it on the dash paper clipped with another check and somehow it just blew out , I mean I tried to catch it but it was gone. So I am just gonna kiss that one up to god and write it off as a donation . Bye bye


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Did the site just stop after you said that I owed child support ? Not a single post in almost 3 full days ?



Its been all ****ed up. I can only get into the climbing forum by going through alerts or some other bs that's too much effort to type about. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Did the site just stop after you said that I owed child support ? Not a single post in almost 3 full days ?



But, yeah, at first I thought my snarky attitude chased everyone off.


----------



## KenJax Tree

No you were just banned


----------



## tree MDS

Nah, I never got the memo.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> At that point I would just put it on craigslist (once you change the fluid) and be done with it. There's no coming back from that deal.




Tell me yer joking!

I am not sure if its air or water, I am not to experienced on hydraulics: I did notice a slight weep down a hose but honestly I see some gnarly machines so I can't believe that much air or water got sucked it when operating it.

We had been using it fine all summer, like 20 cords.

I do leave the thing out in the rain.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Aww crap! Pulled the dipstick for the hydraulic tank on the wood splitter, it was all creamy, looked kinda tasty, can't drain it all cause there is no drain plug, got the machine upside down and on its side, took it all apart, 100 bucks in fluid.
> 
> How did it get in there? I dunno. Its sealed. Maybe condensation?



I think that "creamy" stuff is called devil's latte, or something to that effect. Don't drink it, man!! I hear there's no going back!! 

As for the splitter.. craigslist, baby,, asap!!


----------



## TC262

tree MDS said:


> I think that "creamy" stuff is called devil's latte, or something to that effect. Don't drink it, man!! I hear there's no going back!!
> 
> As for the splitter.. craigslist, baby,, asap!!


Sounds like just a lil water mixed in with the oil. It'll be fine, nothing to worry about after you get her cleaned out.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

TC262 said:


> Sounds like just a lil water mixed in with the oil. It'll be fine, nothing to worry about after you get her cleaned out.



With the friends I have on Arboristsitedotcom I don't need enemies


----------



## Tree Pig

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Aww crap! Pulled the dipstick for the hydraulic tank on the wood splitter, it was all creamy, looked kinda tasty, can't drain it all cause there is no drain plug, got the machine upside down and on its side, took it all apart, 100 bucks in fluid.
> 
> How did it get in there? I dunno. Its sealed. Maybe condensation?



That kid you stuck the potato in his tale pipe 3 or 4 years ago... He came back and took a leak or two in your fluid tank.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tree Pig said:


> That kid you stuck the potato in his tale pipe 3 or 4 years ago... He came back and took a leak or two in your fluid tank.



He don't have the guts for something like that.

I just ran 2 cords through it, got ants in my pants pretty good now, I am all bit up, agony!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> He don't have the guts for something like that.
> 
> I just ran 2 cords through it, got ants in my pants pretty good now, I am all bit up, agony!


Suprised you didn't dress the ants up in dresses. Lol


----------



## Tree Pig

DR. P. Proteus said:


> He don't have the guts for something like that.
> 
> I just ran 2 cords through it, got ants in my pants pretty good now, I am all bit up, agony!



Just think how the ants feel... Ant mouthwash is probably out of stock at the Ant Walgreen's.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Just think how the ants feel... Ant mouthwash is probably out of stock at the Ant Walgreen's.



Wow. So nice of you to pull yourself away from Mallcopsite.com and stop in to visit your old friends!! lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Ant allergy medicine from touching human ball sack.....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ant allergy medicine from touching human ball sack.....



I wonder if petuli oil is toxic to ants?? Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm gonna go with ..... Nope


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oh how nice, The MDS has a Volvo symbol and by nice I mean gay.

Also manage to pull the muffler out from under my pick -up, I got it out in one long twisted piece. The muffler itself was so big and the way the rock had tore into it leaving its innards in view plus the fact the hole got bigger since last winter and now is rusty it looked like a sunk ship.

Got a little reckless with the torch getting it out but threw a band clamp in there instead of a U-bolt and BOY OH BOY I think I will NEVER use a U-bolt on exhaust again.

I didn't put the tail pipe back on, it was bent from last season's snow drifts so **** it.

I am really glad I finally had a moment to fix that, it went from " General Lee" to family "Suburban" and you better believe my dear neighbors, who thought nothing of that bastard kid roaring around at 2 am, now have a complete appreciation of vehicle's exhaust system.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tree Pig said:


> That kid you stuck the potato in his tale pipe 3 or 4 years ago... He came back and took a leak or two in your fluid tank.



Not potatoe, expand a foam.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Finally broke down and called the place where this kid has been taking the MT-55 , its been back there over a week, found out they are waiting for a new timing cover because the old one is cracked.

Its not like I didn't know that pretty much before it ever went to the shop for the oil leak, its more like there was nobody listening to me when I told them. I guess I mean the kid when I say " nobody" but whomever you tell something to is surely going to be obscured by the time he hears you. If you want me to elaborate on that I can but if you already know what I mean then good for you... I think.

So my thousands of dollars worth of grinding is postponed but hopefully someday soon I will be able to bust them all up in a long day.


The replacement back up camera they sent is still working now that I covered it with a soda bottle. It makes backing up a little splitter possible. I still hate the Chinese though. I got it mounted up there on the roof rack along with my pole saw tube and array of cheap lights which need to aimed for the dark season. People ask me what I do, I tell them I am a Ghostbuster. It does look like I have no penis but a fetish for tacky Autozone lights but when they get ripped off I don't complain.

I am not looking to wire for heavy lights and I really do not like the shadows produce the many tiny bulbs in LED light bars. Light Emitting Diode. Sounds like something Spock would say, give me a phony set of KC's and I will be fine.



I guess its time to move firewood if you know what I mean. Good working weather.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


>



Wow! Yer like so " ren nay sahwnze man" with the symbolisms and the knowing how to use a computer now. You do tree wok?

No, you were fine with the Volvo symbol and its a fit so keep it. Volvo means man's car in Swedish ( ask Jeff), they even put the "man" symbol on their car... come to think of it so did Prince. So you see? It fits!


----------



## tree MDS

I like the dog (for now). Thanks.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabbit humper..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Ant allergy medicine from touching human ball sack.....



They got me early on, I kept splitting til a least a cord, til I finally caved. I still feel like I am being bit, I didn't get bit in the sack but I had "ghost" bite there about and hour ago and I about dropped.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

My truck payment has been late a couple weeks. I am just not making it a priority to go down to the bank and fix their mistake. Besides, when I do I am usually covered in ant bites and sawdust and exhaust particles and don't feel like waiting to talk to Dildoe Number 1.

Do you know that Dildoe Number 2 asked me for a job? I said, " you can't be serious". He said he was. I came right back with something like he would die pretty quickly and offered advise about paying close attention to the job he already has so I don't keep having to come in like back when ,when Dildodress Number 3 screwed the pooch... and repeatedly shaking my hand was freaking me too.

Is it me?

I really can see the one snuffling up in some warm ballsack, it wouldn't surprise if the other has experience roofy-ing college girls and the tart sausage in tight polyester skirt waddling around with her fat ass so profoundly enhanced even moreso by whore shoes...

I bet you think its me but I can prove its not: How much polyester do you wear?


----------



## tree MDS

Wait.. wtf was that,,,, something about dildo smuggling!!??

Lol.. ,, omg!!! ,,


----------



## KenJax Tree

He lost me at "my truck"


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

[


KenJax Tree said:


> He lost me at "my truck"



They finally had someone from headquarters call. Maybe I can settle it in the morning. I really think there is some weird **** those people do ( some of it to each other) at that bank.


----------



## luckydad

Hey MDS what model number and year is your tractor ?? We picked this little guy up today for a pretty good price.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

4600, year 2000 I think. Mine is hydrostatic. Looks just like that otherwise. What'd you pick that up for? Hours?


----------



## luckydad

1500hrs less than 6k it's got the loader and a finishing mower with it, it's a 1998 model 4200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> 1500hrs less than 6k it's got the loader and a finishing mower with it, it's a 1998 model 4200.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What's the loader model? Mine is a 460. HP?


----------



## luckydad

Idk will look later. 30 something maybe, not to familiar with the JDs.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Where is the rest of it ?


----------



## luckydad

Gotta get some new peace's and put the puzzle back together [emoji2][emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> Gotta get some new peace's and put the puzzle back together [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol. Well plan on $600 for just the hood.


----------



## treeclimber101

600..... Jesus just make a hood outta old cardboard box and expanded metal


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> 600..... Jesus just make a hood outta old cardboard box and expanded metal



Oh, those ****ers nickel and dime you for every little foam piece, latch, gas cap, etc. Quite the racket they got going.


----------



## tree MDS

I don't even wanna guess what the side covers and grill are gonna run. Lol, he'll be up to the original price of 11k by the time they're finally done boring him out.


----------



## luckydad

It's was $340


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh ... I know johns **** can get buried deep into your ass on a project like that , sometimes it's cheaper to but the machine whole


----------



## pro94lt

Get it at auction?


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I don't even wanna guess what the side covers and grill are gonna run. Lol, he'll be up to the original price of 11k by the time they're finally done boring him out.


All the side covers are good, just need the hood, seat, and grill. Then it's good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> All the side covers are good, just need the hood, seat, and grill. Then it's good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was just trying to ruffle your feathers a bit, man!! Looks like she's gonna be a nice little tractor!!

Plus, you got like ten times the equipment most of us regulars here do! Lol.


----------



## formationrx

luckydad said:


> All the side covers are good, just need the hood, seat, and grill. Then it's good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


find an old toilet for a seat... that way its multifunctional... and i ll sell you a snapping turtle to go with it..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I was just trying to ruffle your feathers a bit, man!! Looks like she's gonna be a nice little tractor!!
> 
> Plus, you got like ten times the equipment most of us regulars here do! Lol.


Yea .......his collection just screams tiny penis ...... LOL


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea .......his collection just screams tiny penis ...... LOL



Well, regardless of penis size, dude sure does have some iron.


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea .......his collection just screams tiny penis ...... LOL


Haha I was wondering when you guys would start working me over !![emoji2][emoji2]





Tippy toeing thru the white oak this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

luckydad said:


> Haha I was wondering when you guys would start working me over !![emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tippy toeing thru the white oak this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was nice of that fella to park right under the tree.


----------



## treeman75

We were doing storm work on a farm the other day and there had to be a hundred cats around. I ended up getting one with a piece of wood that i cut and chucked in the grass. They were all over the trucks, made sure to keep the doors and windows shut.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It has been hot as hell here this week, all week, but cooled down today.
Tomorrow is our CPR,First aid and Aerial Rescue day. The guy's like it and we have a catered lunch after, and the plus is that I get CEU's. 
It was a beautiful day,,
Jeff


----------



## jomoco

I can still deal with double digit heat well enough, but triple digit?

That costs extra mate!

Lots of ice cold water works well over the head to lower your core body temp!

Work safe maties!

jomoco


----------



## treecutterjr

Definitely destroyed the rear end in the Crane today. Tried to go up a steep Hill& heard the grrrrnnnnkkk of the rear end tearing apar. Yyyyaaaayyyyy!!


----------



## pro94lt

treecutterjr said:


> Definitely destroyed the rear end in the Crane today. Tried to go up a steep Hill& heard the grrrrnnnnkkk of the rear end tearing apar. Yyyyaaaayyyyy!!


What's that gonna run?


----------



## ducaticorse

Depends on how bad. At least a few K.


----------



## no tree to big

treecutterjr said:


> Definitely destroyed the rear end in the Crane today. Tried to go up a steep Hill& heard the grrrrnnnnkkk of the rear end tearing apar. Yyyyaaaayyyyy!!


Maybe its all the huge loads of wood u put on that thing


----------



## no tree to big

ducaticorse said:


> Depends on how bad. At least a few K.


Did u ever post pics of that 8 foot oak?


----------



## jomoco

no tree to big said:


> Maybe its all the huge loads of wood u put on that thing



There's an undeniable symbiotic relationship between firewood dealers with big rigs, and tree services that do really big removals with a crane or cranes, big and little.

Kinduva win win symbiosis!

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

jomoco said:


> There's an undeniable symbiotic relationship between firewood dealers with big rigs, and tree services that do really big removals with a crane or cranes, big and little.
> 
> Kinduva win win symbiosis!
> 
> jomoco


Taking big pieces out of the tree and strapping big pieces to the bed are two different things!


----------



## treecutterjr

I stopped doing that. But I guess I'm paying for all my past "super-loading". Sucks butt! We'll see what the repair bill Daus after I tow it out


----------



## jomoco

And keeping that highly valuable money making crane from need of repair is greatly decreased by puttin all that weight somewhere else while makin premium coin.

Think about it.

Greater co-ordination between two companies on the same job can result in greater profits for both companies.

I've got free firewood for life from multiple firewood companies that just love rubbin elbows with me for so many decades!

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

jomoco said:


> And keeping that highly valuable money making crane from need of repair is greatly decreased by puttin all that weight somewhere else while makin premium coin.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Greater co-ordination between two companies on the same job can result in greater profits for both companies.
> 
> I've got free firewood for life from multiple firewood companies that just love rubbin elbows with me for so many decades!
> 
> jomoco


Bro,

This is arboristsite you need to use small words and stop trying to sound like a rocket scientist cause even I don't know wtf u just said and Im one of the sober ones


----------



## jomoco

Well I fully realize that AS, is not the sharpest saw in the tooltruck, but facts are facts, no matter how bloody your knuckles are from dragging the ground mate,

Work smarter!

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

I work smart I cut the tree down leave a pile of logs behind and roll to the next! Then a big bad grapple truck, sometimes accompanied by a semi, rolls up and picks them up and we jam it all in our tub grinder


----------



## jomoco

Sounds as if developing a decent relationship with a firewood vendor might just save you from an acute case of anemia!

Death from a thousand cuts!

Whatever rows your boat mate...

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

What about all the undesirable wood? The 40"+ logs? Every big tree service around here grinds mulch so that's gotta be the best way for the, area.. How much do u make from a load of logs? Say a 20 yard box worth of logs?


----------



## no tree to big

You gonna split these ****ers for firewood 47" American elm 51" cotton wood? There was a 53" cotton wood next to that lil one


----------



## jomoco

Take a breath mate, and realize that that differing locales call for differing approaches to each job.

In my neck of the woods it's eucs, oaks and ash, all of which are considered highly
Desirable firewood. So developing a tight working relationship between whatever tree service with an in house crane, a firewood vendor with logging trucks, and a crane company with 120 ton capacities, all working together like a symphony increases everyone's bottom line profit on that job.

jomoco


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Did u ever post pics of that 8 foot oak?







This is the end if it. That's a 6ft man in the bucket. Was a shy short of 8ft diameter, not at that crotch obviously, but it wasn't small.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

jomoco said:


> Well I fully realize that AS, is not the sharpest saw in the tooltruck, but facts are facts, no matter how bloody your knuckles are from dragging the ground mate,
> 
> Work smarter!
> 
> jomoco



What're you, Australian now, "mate"? Jesus. Nice way to poke your head back in.. and after how many years.. insulting everybody right off the rip. 

Where's old Dave when we need him! Oh wait, the "Big Kahuna" (lol) stuck his head in and ****ed that up. Now we just get to listen to this crap. Sweet.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Bro,
> 
> This is arboristsite you need to use small words and stop trying to sound like a rocket scientist cause even I don't know wtf u just said and Im one of the sober ones



Wow.. you're sober!!??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Pretty sure the motor blew in my dingo yesterday. Fml


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> Pretty sure the motor blew in my dingo yesterday. Fml



They recommend to do the exhaust and manifolds while you're doing the motor. 

Can't say I didn't warn ya!
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Ouch. lol


----------



## ducaticorse

no tree to big said:


> Did u ever post pics of that 8 foot oak?


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Ouch. lol


3 grand ouch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

ducaticorse said:


> 3 grand ouch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Investor thirty.


----------



## tree MDS

Couldn't you have just flopped that thing at that point? I get topsoil for like $22 a yard. Just saying. Nice job though.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Couldn't you have just flopped that thing at that point? I get topsoil for like $22 a yard. Just saying. Nice job though.



Probably. But the house we were working at was very very old. I didn't really want to risk compromising the foundation. I also rubbed the entry point with the crane on both sides by a c hair. It was a 40 yard march across a neighbors back yard on ply to get that crane where it was. We didn't want to be trucking anything more than we had to. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Gotcha. Had to throw a smart ass comment in there anyway.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Gotcha. Had to throw a smart ass comment in there anyway.


Duh, I would expect nothing less sir. 

On another note, my main snow and ice client is requesting that I submit individual contracts on each property this year. (Up to now I've just been sending him pricing via email), about 30 commercial income multi family, apartment buildings. How I read this? He's shopping. I've done really, really well at my current pricing, I could afford to go down a bit, but should I? Decisions decisions.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Investor thirty.


What does that mean? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of winter... I think I'm gonna go back to sleep for a bit. Damn estimate @ 10:00.


----------



## ducaticorse

tree MDS said:


> Speaking of winter... I think I'm gonna go back to sleep for a bit. Damn estimate @ 10:00.


Haha. It's like 45 out here right now. I too have an estimate in Cambridge at ten. Small job today up north after. Easy peasey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

ducaticorse said:


> They recommend to do the exhaust and manifolds while you're doing the motor.
> 
> Can't say I didn't warn ya!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just replaced that stuff last fall. 

I really think it's your fault. My little dingo was plugging right along till you said it was gonna break.

As much oil as was coming from the side if the engine, I wonder if it threw something threw the block. Plus if it was just a seal it would still start and run. It starts with no power and then dies seconds later. I was hoping to replace it with a bigger one in the next year or so but if I gotta put a engine on her then I will be keeping her longer.


----------



## ducaticorse

2treeornot2tree said:


> I just replaced that stuff last fall.
> 
> I really think it's your fault. My little dingo was plugging right along till you said it was gonna break.
> 
> As much oil as was coming from the side if the engine, I wonder if it threw something threw the block. Plus if it was just a seal it would still start and run. It starts with no power and then dies seconds later. I was hoping to replace it with a bigger one in the next year or so but if I gotta put a engine on her then I will be keeping her longer.


I'm sorry man.. 

Yeah, sounds more serious after reading this. You can get a motor on eBay for like 1500 I don't know if that includes freight. If you did the exhaust and manifolds last year you're good. As you already know, I had a shop do mine here locally. No headache and I get a warranty to throw in their face if anything comes up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My mower shop is working on it. Gonna call today and see if they figured out what's the verdict


----------



## squad143

ducaticorse said:


> Haha. It's like 45 out here right now. I too have an estimate in Cambridge at ten. Small job today up north after. Easy peasey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Woke up to 0 degree Celsius (32 F) this morning 
Brrrrr


----------



## squad143

Wednesday's removal


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Lets welcome back The Pig and JOMOCO ! Jomoco don't climb trees, no, he rides his bicycle up em.


Anyway:
Had to send a title to the new Investor Thirty, it cost be 93 bucks at the notary, tried to get it done for free at the bank but they couldn't. 93 bucks for some dude to get up from his Facebook account and tell me where to sign? For comparison: Its like 50 for someone to pull yer car on a lift, take off the wheels and check it all out for state inpection. That about ruined my day yesterday.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And Jomoco is already on RB !


----------



## tree MDS

Now, now, Dan... you know that tree bicycle is a "sweet bit of kit, mate"!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Sweet bit of kit yes.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Being someones "mate" sounds a little gay


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Being someones "mate" sounds a little gay



I think its cali-aussie for "dude", but not sure. lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sooo MDS wanna be my mate? See what i mean


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Sooo MDS wanna be my mate? See what i mean



Lol. Yeah, def gotta be careful with that one. Not as user friendly as "dude". "He's a good mate" would sound pretty gay I suppose.


----------



## jomoco

tree MDS said:


> What're you, Australian now, "mate"? Jesus. Nice way to poke your head back in.. and after how many years.. insulting everybody right off the rip.
> 
> Where's old Dave when we need him! Oh wait, the "Big Kahuna" (lol) stuck his head in and ****ed that up. Now we just get to listen to this crap. Sweet.



Shameful how many knuckle draggers haven't a clue about this industry's nautical heritage!

Now walk the plank you mutinous dogs!

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

Many trees in the middle of the Atlantic aye?


----------



## jomoco

Belay that chatter mate!

Work safe today yu scurvy dogs!

jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Howdy mates !

I just stopped back in fer a spot of tea.

No ****, I really did, I am drinking it now, Engrish breakfess, double shot indeed. I been had a hank-ring ever since that " what to do" with my wood splitter.


----------



## Toddppm

Sooooo we got ninjas and samurais and pirates OH MY!  surry, gayest smiley available


----------



## KenJax Tree

Laughed at the guys in the CS forum. They take pics of all their big shiny ported saws with long bars and in the back ground you can see they drive Neon's and Sunfire's and ****


----------



## KenJax Tree

It was a beautiful day


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Laughed at the guys in the CS forum. They take pics of all their big shiny ported saws with long bars and in the back ground you can see they drive Neon's and Sunfire's and ****



Yaar, that does sound like fun..

We should take their saws and make em walk the plank. The plank,,, damn it,, the plank!!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I could see Jeff as the guy in charge of running the plank. Lol, imagine being halfway out the plank, looking back and seeing soren van lovestrom's ugly mug looking back at you,,, wondering what fate worse that making the walk it held in store for you decide to chicken out?? Omg...


----------



## KenJax Tree




----------



## KenJax Tree

I'd rather look back and see Jeff than look back and see a creepy spartan.....**** the plank i'd just jump overboard


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. good stuff.. tears in me eyes...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just got home. A good day of training and food!
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## jomoco

Come on Jeff, these scurvy vermin been sayin stuff bout your ugly mug causin shipmates to jump into a pool of sharks!

The least yu should do is scrape a few barnacles off the ship's bottom by keel haulin em all.

Should the runnin bowlines secure their hands and feet, or their necks n feet?

jomoco


----------



## Toddppm

KenJax Tree said:


> I'd rather look back and see Jeff than look back and see a creepy spartan.....**** the plank i'd just jump overboard


Ohhhh, Spartan, I thought it was a samurai! Either way, scary faggot fur sure.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Ohhhh, Spartan, I thought it was a samurai! Either way, scary faggot fur sure.



No, pretty sure fruity pie (MB) was a Spartan right from the get go. I think vet was the ninja.. maybe that's where your confusion is coming from?


----------



## jomoco

How could TV be the ninja, stuck in his bucket?

Do any old timers climb anymore or what?

I'm in need of a push button up n down fairly soon now!

So what's the deal with TV?

Banned, axed, bucket truck broke down or what?

jomoco


----------



## treeclimber101

just in case you forgot .....


----------



## KenJax Tree

[emoji85]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well i guess the dingo getting a new engine. It blew the head gasket the other day but the crank seal is leaking and the crank has a excessive amount of play in it.


----------



## gorman

Is that a Kohler?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yup


----------



## Toddppm

treeclimber101 said:


> just in case you forgot .....


I was just taking their word for it, no need to repost, bleh and yak!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> just in case you forgot .....



Lmao!! "Luke, I am the Diddler"!!


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well i guess the dingo getting a new engine. It blew the head gasket the other day but the crank seal is leaking and the crank has a excessive amount of play in it.



Luke, the investor!!

Lol.. sorry!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

No luke, no investor. Just a good old $3k out of my checking account.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> No luke, no investor. Just a good old $3k out of my checking account.



Lol. K. Was just bored and trying to get a rise outta somebody here tonight!!


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> No luke, no investor. Just a good old $3k out of my checking account.


Damn ....


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. K. Was just bored and trying to get a rise outta somebody here tonight!!



I bet you can get a rise outta your mate


----------



## treeclimber101

Musta just got. Back from bingo Friday with mom ..... All sauced up and angry !


----------



## no tree to big

At first I thought it said Luke the dildoer


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet you can get a rise outta your mate



If by rise, you mean the arch-ing of the (female) back, well then yes, that's always a good thing. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Musta just got. Back from bingo Friday with mom ..... All sauced up and angry !



Lol. Duffle bag blues, baby..


----------



## treeclimber101

Barf .....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Barf .....



Lol, well if I can make that belly of yours let go of just a morsel, well I guess that's quite an accomplishment in and of itself. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol, well if I can make that belly of yours let go of just a morsel, well I guess that's quite an accomplishment in and of itself. Just saying.


That's true rum


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That's true rum



True dat, pork..


----------



## squad143

Started out cold this morning, but turned out to be a "beautiful day"










Thought I'd take a selfie




Groundsman wondering "what the hell I'm doing taking selfies" when there's tree left to be taken down


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus, you Canadians take some sissy tree pics (or at least you do). Just being honest, "mate".

I've never seen real tree people look so prissy either. Just saying.


----------



## squad143

Sorry....
No gladiator helmet


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> Sorry....
> No gladiator helmet



Lol. Nope.


----------



## treeclimber101

ha ..... Prissy ? Prolly


----------



## Jed1124

Little 55k planting job done in the spring. Just going through old pics and liked this one so much I figured I post it


----------



## tree MDS

Osborn road, up by beech street? Small world around here, it is!! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

jomoco said:


> Come on Jeff, these scurvy vermin been sayin stuff bout your ugly mug causin shipmates to jump into a pool of sharks!
> 
> The least yu should do is scrape a few barnacles off the ship's bottom by keel haulin em all.
> 
> Should the runnin bowlines secure their hands and feet, or their necks n feet?
> 
> jomoco



That's cause they are afraid of the bilge,,,
Jeff


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Osborn road, up by beech street? Small world around here, it is!! Lol.


Lol, sure is


----------



## NCTREE

Had to part ways with my climber who has been working for me for over a year. He has decided to become a Hare Krishna monk. Back to climbing for myself again which I'm looking forward too. I'd call TMD to help out but I'm afraid he'd just want to stuff his face at the Himalayan on goat curry. 

I'm in the market a mini skid or tractor finally now that my finances are in check but can't find any use vermeers or ditch witches for sale, it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. I'm going to go look at a Mahindra 3535 tractor later today, heard some good reviews on them. 

My chipper's hydraulics are acting up again, can't seem to figure it out, slide box getting stuck open and the feed wheels are stopping when a branch hits them. I'm afraid to take it to bandit and get an arse rapping again with nothing getting fix. I'd think I'd have better luck taking it to a lawn mower repair man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

There is alot of uses mini skid loaders or sale.


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Had to part ways with my climber who has been working for me for over a year. He has decided to become a Hare Krishna monk. Back to climbing for myself again which I'm looking forward too. I'd call TMD to help out but I'm afraid he'd just want to stuff his face at the Himalayan on goat curry.
> 
> I'm in the market a mini skid or tractor finally now that my finances are in check but can't find any use vermeers or ditch witches for sale, it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. I'm going to go look at a Mahindra 3535 tractor later today, heard some good reviews on them.
> 
> My chipper's hydraulics are acting up again, can't seem to figure it out, slide box getting stuck open and the feed wheels are stopping when a branch hits them. I'm afraid to take it to bandit and get an arse rapping again with nothing getting fix. I'd think I'd have better luck taking it to a lawn mower repair man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lube the rails where the wheel slides up and down. Had the same issue with my 1590.


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> There is alot of uses mini skid loaders or sale.


Where? I must be looking in the wrong place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> Lube the rails where the wheel slides up and down. Had the same issue with my 1590.


I'll try it that but I don't think that's it. Doesn't explain the feed wheel not havering the power to grab the branch to pull it in. I have to lift the slide box to get the wheel to pull the branches in. It's like it doesn't have the power to grab it. It's been going on for a while first with bigger wood now it's with smal branches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> I'll try it that but I don't think that's it. Doesn't explain the feed wheel not havering the power to grab the branch to pull it in. I have to lift the slide box to get the wheel to pull the branches in. It's like it doesn't have the power to grab it. It's been going on for a while first with bigger wood now it's with smal branches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exact same thing mine was doing. A six inch chunk of wood would stop the rollers in their tracks and you had to manually lift the box to get it in. If you let the box go to full open position it wouldn't return automatically and you would have to manually close it. I didn't believe the tech either when he told me how he fixed it but it's been better than two weeks and no issues. Just put a good spray of lube on the rails every few days and you're good.


----------



## NCTREE

Thanks I'll give it a try, I hope that's all it is. What kind of lube do you use? I have use dry lithium lube spray in the past


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

NCTREE said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try, I hope that's all it is. What kind of lube do you use? I have use dry lithium lube spray in the past
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the stuff they gave us is called White lightning thin lube.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I doubt it matters though. Anything could just get them moving a little bit easier.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice little project today..


----------



## treeman75

NCTREE said:


> I'll try it that but I don't think that's it. Doesn't explain the feed wheel not havering the power to grab the branch to pull it in. I have to lift the slide box to get the wheel to pull the branches in. It's like it doesn't have the power to grab it. It's been going on for a while first with bigger wood now it's with smal branches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a vermeer 1250 that did that too and replaced the feed roller bearing. I know its a dfferent style chipper.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NCTREE said:


> Had to part ways with my climber who has been working for me for over a year. He has decided to become a Hare Krishna monk. Back to climbing for myself again which I'm looking forward too. I'd call TMD to help out but I'm afraid he'd just want to stuff his face at the Himalayan on goat curry.
> 
> I'm in the market a mini skid or tractor finally now that my finances are in check but can't find any use vermeers or ditch witches for sale, it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. I'm going to go look at a Mahindra 3535 tractor later today, heard some good reviews on them.
> 
> My chipper's hydraulics are acting up again, can't seem to figure it out, slide box getting stuck open and the feed wheels are stopping when a branch hits them. I'm afraid to take it to bandit and get an arse rapping again with nothing getting fix. I'd think I'd have better luck taking it to a lawn mower repair man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




A hairy krisna? Where do I sign up?

After I saw the hydro oil in my splitter I checked my chipper, it seemed just a little bit milky.

They say you can use regular motor oil on the roller wheel slider rails, anything should work.

I am not really a fan of goat.


----------



## treeclimber101

There ain't no ******* way that a chipper will stop dead because a rail ain't lubed .... You got a hydro issue . Sorry


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh BTW I googled mini skids vermeer into my search and walla ...... About 60 popped up so maybe you search engine is pooooocockeeeee


----------



## gorman

I've been thinking non stop about selling my asv for a gehl 540. Anybody here use one? It has a very similar tipping load but it's way more turf friendly and lower operator cost.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> There ain't no ******* way that a chipper will stop dead because a rail ain't lubed .... You got a hydro issue . Sorry


I too was skeptical when they told me that's all they did. But I don't find it reasonable that the Bandit dealer would fix an expensive Hydro issue and tell me all he did was lube it. That doesn't make sense either, does it? It is a night and day difference to how the machine operates. I'm interested to see his results as well.


----------



## Zale

NCTREE said:


> Had to part ways with my climber who has been working for me for over a year. He has decided to become a Hare Krishna monk. Back to climbing for myself again which I'm looking forward too. I'd call TMD to help out but I'm afraid he'd just want to stuff his face at the Himalayan on goat curry.
> 
> I'm in the market a mini skid or tractor finally now that my finances are in check but can't find any use vermeers or ditch witches for sale, it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. I'm going to go look at a Mahindra 3535 tractor later today, heard some good reviews on them.
> 
> My chipper's hydraulics are acting up again, can't seem to figure it out, slide box getting stuck open and the feed wheels are stopping when a branch hits them. I'm afraid to take it to bandit and get an arse rapping again with nothing getting fix. I'd think I'd have better luck taking it to a lawn mower repair man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Check the key that comes off the hydraulic motor that attaches to the feed wheel. It might be sheared. Thats an easy fix.


----------



## treeclimber101

When a pump is turning a infeed wheel properly it will tear the bark off ... It will tear at it until it sharpened to a point ... Now I have seen them stop when the inside of the pump is bad and it allow the shaft to slightly cock to one or another . But that doesn't last as long a his problem ... My guess he's got something in the way of a valve or valve body issue going on or a flow issue ... And I don't trust the dealer as a end all be all fix either , sometimes they are shistie aswell .. Just saying sorry I didn't read that you were the one the replied grease it ..... I woulda just shut my mouth and been more agreeable ! LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> When a pump is turning a infeed wheel properly it will tear the bark off ... It will tear at it until it sharpened to a point ... Now I have seen them stop when the inside of the pump is bad and it allow the shaft to slightly cock to one or another . But that doesn't last as long a his problem ... My guess he's got something in the way of a valve or valve body issue going on or a flow issue ... And I don't trust the dealer as a end all be all fix either , sometimes they are shistie aswell .. Just saying sorry I didn't read that you were the one the replied grease it ..... I woulda just shut my mouth and been more agreeable ! LOL


Like I said, I'm interested in the results he has as well. I don't trust the dealer either but have issue seeing his motivation for pulling a ruse as elaborate as you're suggesting.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ok ......


----------



## tree MDS

Gratuitous equipment shots for the day. Wish the stumper was mine, but not complaining at $250 for this maple. Probably close to fifteen years me and this guy have been doing business.


----------



## treeclimber101

Breathtaking


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Whatcha got, Porks??

(Not my choice of smiley, BTW) lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't have anything...but i also don't have the headache of all the expenses and no work when **** breaks


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> I don't have anything...but i also don't have the headache of all the expenses and no work when **** breaks


Suck it up buttercup ... Put your big girl panties on ... And deal with it


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> I don't have anything...but i also don't have the headache of all the expenses and no work when **** breaks



I just meant what did he have for pics. Lol. I hear you though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well now on my bucket truck I have power to the coil again and the injectors are working but it still won't start. All I did was pull and check fuses and relays. Idk if it's some stupid sensor or the computer that's screwed. Fml


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well now on my bucket truck I have power to the coil again and the injectors are working but it still won't start. All I did was pull and check fuses and relays. Idk if it's some stupid sensor or the computer that's screwed. Fml



You check the fuel pump (in tank)?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I got plenty of fuel


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> I got plenty of fuel



Lol. I don't know,, I got enough of my own crap to worry about!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hopefully between this truck and the mini, it the end of **** breaking for a little


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Gratuitous equipment shots for the day. Wish the stumper was mine, but not complaining at $250 for this maple. Probably close to fifteen years me and this guy have been doing business.
> View attachment 369458
> View attachment 369457


I hate grinding stumps, I wish we had a good dependable/reasonable guy that would do ours.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hopefully between this truck and the mini, it the end of **** breaking for a little


Doubt that


----------



## OLD OAK

luckydad said:


> I hate grinding stumps, I wish we had a good dependable/reasonable guy that would do ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a big a$$ stump, how long did it take you?


----------



## luckydad

That's my father grinding, I think maybe 30-45 mins counting pulling the chips away with the tractor periodically.




That's a 880 with a 36" bar on the stump for reference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hopefully between this truck and the mini, it the end of **** breaking for a little


It never ends, Never. This month for me it's Battery in chipper, F350 and Dump truck. That;s like $400 in battery;s and i haven't started fixing the broke stuff yet like the v10 engine in my dodge 3500 that the machine shop said would be $2400.00 for the bottom end machine work and parts.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well i wish I was only at $2800. I am like at $5k in repairs in the last week or so.


----------



## Affordabletree

Ya gotta spend the money to make the money. Just think how long you got to work with the equipment before you had to do all of the repairs.
The steering gear on my chip truck just went out and off ebay it is $550 for a new one. Through the dealer it would cost me $1600. I can even have it rebuilt but the truck would be down for a month and I cant have that.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Gratuitous equipment shots for the day. Wish the stumper was mine, but not complaining at $250 for this maple. Probably close to fifteen years me and this guy have been doing business.
> View attachment 369458
> View attachment 369457


You need to get rid of those rakes, they suck! Get some of the maintainer rakes. One stroke of the maintainer is like four of those, and they last a long time


----------



## treeclimber101

MDS is perfect .... The rakes are perfect .... Jus know it's all perfect


----------



## treebilly

I know it's not the same chipper but lubing the slide rails on our 1800 really makes a difference. There is also some sort of pressure sensor that went bad once that had it acting up.


----------



## newsawtooth

luckydad said:


> I hate grinding stumps, I wish we had a good dependable/reasonable guy that would do ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen. Stump grinding offends my sensibilities. It sullies a perfect, flat, low, compact chunk of carbon by obliterating it and making a colossal mess. If I find the ******* that started this whole stump grinding thing, I'm gonna bury him in stump grindings.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Stump grinding pays me OT on Saturday and sometimes double time on Sunday......i love it!!!


----------



## RDAA

OLD OAK said:


> It never ends, Never. This month for me it's Battery in chipper, F350 and Dump truck. That;s like $400 in battery;s and i haven't started fixing the broke stuff yet like the v10 engine in my dodge 3500 that the machine shop said would be $2400.00 for the bottom end machine work and parts.


But one with a 5.9 cummins. Put fuel in it change the filters, get 18 to 20 mpg empty. Don't plug it in when it's 15 below and it starts. Pull anything at highway speed and just drive it.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> You need to get rid of those rakes, they suck! Get some of the maintainer rakes. One stroke of the maintainer is like four of those, and they last a long time



I'd try one out for sure. I've heard mention of them on here before, just don't know where to get one. I just pick these up down at the local hardware store as needed.


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh BTW I googled mini skids vermeer into my search and walla ...... About 60 popped up so maybe you search engine is pooooocockeeeee


Yeah I've seen them btu they are all in another country or at the other end of the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

I'm going to give the lube a try if not I'm taking it to a hydraulic guy not bandit. My chipper is sitting down in malvern right now so going to have to wait until Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Yeah I've seen them btu they are all in another country or at the other end of the country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your not gonna find a ton of them locally. Your gonna have to travel to find the one you want. There are a few for sale locally though. Check the local vermeer dealer

Unless you buy a vermeer brand one, your gonna have to have parts shipped or drive a couple hours to get them. 

I get parts for my dingo out of virginia. The closest Dw dealer is in deleware, about 2 hrs away


----------



## treeman75

I will be selling mine this spring. Its a 05 with 800 hours, not sure what the older ones are going for.


----------



## Affordabletree

Tree man is yours a vermeer s600tx? with a gas engine


----------



## treeman75

Affordabletree said:


> Tree man is yours a vermeer s600tx? with a gas engine


Yep


----------



## treeman75




----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your not gonna find a ton of them locally. Your gonna have to travel to find the one you want. There are a few for sale locally though. Check the local vermeer dealer
> 
> Unless you buy a vermeer brand one, your gonna have to have parts shipped or drive a couple hours to get them.
> 
> I get parts for my dingo out of virginia. The closest Dw dealer is in deleware, about 2 hrs away


There is a Vermeer s600tx for sale at the local rental place that I rent from. They are waiting for a new design model 650 to come out in October to sell. I can either for that one or keep looking. I don't mine the parts thing. I seen a ditch witch 650 in the mid west that look nice. I was wondering how much it cost to ship it here. If I go pick it up it be $700 in fuel and at least 3 days on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You could probably ship it for half that price


----------



## treeman75

I had the windows open last night and its a little chilly this morning, it got down into the 40's.


----------



## treeman75

NCTREE said:


> There is a Vermeer s600tx for sale at the local rental place that I rent from. They are waiting for a new design model 650 to come out in October to sell. I can either for that one or keep looking. I don't mine the parts thing. I seen a ditch witch 650 in the mid west that look nice. I was wondering how much it cost to ship it here. If I go pick it up it be $700 in fuel and at least 3 days on the road.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The arent making the 650 any more. The new 725 is coming out next month.


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well now on my bucket truck I have power to the coil again and the injectors are working but it still won't start. All I did was pull and check fuses and relays. Idk if it's some stupid sensor or the computer that's screwed. Fml


if dt466 throttle position sensor on pump can be an issue- common problem, inexpensive part.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

dbl612 said:


> if dt466 throttle position sensor on pump can be an issue- common problem, inexpensive part.


It's a former asplaud bucket truck with a 366 gas engine.


----------



## capetrees

***My chipper's hydraulics are acting up again, can't seem to figure it out, slide box getting stuck open and the feed wheels are stopping when a branch hits them. I'm afraid to take it to bandit and get an arse rapping again with nothing getting fix. I'd think I'd have better luck taking it to a lawn mower repair man.***

Buddy of mines 250xp is doing the same thing I think, infeed rollers stop feeding once a branch touches them. Are you running a Bandit? And the "side rails", are those the rails the rollers are guided by on the outsides of the machine. Its driving him nuts. The down pressure assist is working,( opening the rollers) but they won't work on their own once closed.


----------



## NCTREE

capetrees said:


> ***My chipper's hydraulics are acting up again, can't seem to figure it out, slide box getting stuck open and the feed wheels are stopping when a branch hits them. I'm afraid to take it to bandit and get an arse rapping again with nothing getting fix. I'd think I'd have better luck taking it to a lawn mower repair man.***
> 
> Buddy of mines 250xp is doing the same thing I think, infeed rollers stop feeding once a branch touches them. Are you running a Bandit? And the "side rails", are those the rails the rollers are guided by on the outsides of the machine. Its driving him nuts. The down pressure assist is working,( opening the rollers) but they won't work on their own once closed.



Yes the slide box that hold the upper feed wheel attached to the lift cylinder. Box opens but doesn't return closed have to assist it by hitting the down pressure control. A branch hits the feed wheels and the feed wheels stop, I must hit the up pressure control and open it enough that the feed wheels will start up again and pull it in. Once it grabs the branch it's fine unless the slide box gets stuck open then I must keep tapping the down pressure so the box closes enough to pull the branch in. 
I never had any problems until I changed my hydraulic fluid last year. I hardy ever lubed the slide box and never had a problem. I went from the expensive canada petro hydraulic oil that came with the machine to napa AW46 which the bandit dealer said was fine to use. I just changed the filter too with fear there maybe moisture in the oil but nothing has changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

You sure there's not a piece of wood or something stuck up above the feed wheel? You checked the keyways?


----------



## Toddppm

I've been having those problems on my 150xp almost since brand new day 1 too. Dealer couldn't figure it out but they were new to bandit too. I've always used grease on those rails like it says in the manual, will have to try a lighter spray lube and see how it works.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> You sure there's not a piece of wood or something stuck up above the feed wheel? You checked the keyways?


That's what I thought a wood chip lodged between the slide box rails but can't see a damn thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I remember having problems with hyd pressure on my old chipper once.. can't quite remember, was something about a block where you adjust the pressure, and it losing adjustment. Something like that. Just another thought if the lube doesn't work and its not a bad keyway.


----------



## treeclimber101

Mine has a little box on the valve body that changes the flow rate which changes the power the infeed rollers have .... A lot like a quarter turn is huge


----------



## dbl612

2treeornot2tree said:


> It's a former asplaud bucket truck with a 366 gas engine.


pickup module in distributor if no spark


----------



## tree MDS

We need a whadja break today thread. lol. 

I would look at the distributor, like tom said. mine just up and **** the bed on me last year.


----------



## NCTREE

treeclimber101 said:


> Mine has a little box on the valve body that changes the flow rate which changes the power the infeed rollers have .... A lot like a quarter turn is huge


Yeah that was the problem before. 

I just lubed the slide box good but nothing changed so I took the pressure screw out inside the control valve, clean it and set it a bit stronger. I also tensioned my slide box springs to the max, seems to be working now. I notice when I look inside the slide box there was debris up in it. It seem the only way to get it out is take the whole slide off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TC262

Helped another tree service with this one yesterday. First pic is where it was when I got started. I think they got in a little over their head and decided to give me a call.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Everyone is in the pool but me, too tired, I might drown!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

NCTREE said:


> Yeah that was the problem before.
> 
> I just lubed the slide box good but nothing changed so I took the pressure screw out inside the control valve, clean it and set it a bit stronger. I also tensioned my slide box springs to the max, seems to be working now. I notice when I look inside the slide box there was debris up in it. It seem the only way to get it out is take the whole slide off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then do it . If it's binding at all you'll break a shaft or a key way at some point ...


----------



## KenJax Tree

Cut about a cord of firewood and split a few pieces and said **** it this is too much work so i noodled the rest i was up to my knees in noodles


----------



## tree MDS

What a boring and annoying day. I feel like curling up in the corner with a duffel bag of merlot...


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> What a boring and annoying day. I feel like curling up in the corner with a duffel bag of merlot...


Figured you were more if a box O' wine kinda guy


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Figured you were more if a box O' wine kinda guy



Its whatever is available really. Merlot just sounded more sophisticated. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Replaced the icm and the truck started. Makes no sense because it was a new icm already in it. Gonna change out the coil and new plug wires and hopefully it's fixxed bit I am not counting on it. 

At least I could drive it the mile and a half home.

Hopefully my mini will have a new engine in it by the end of the week.

Had a hack tree company contact me about hauling big wood off there job that's about 30 mins away. Should be 1.5 hr round trip for $200.


----------



## tree MDS

And that somehow sounds like a good ROI to you??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> And that somehow sounds like a good ROI to you??


What's rol?


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Return On Investment. I was busting your ass.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That's more then $100 a hour. It all ads up plus I can probably sell the logs then too


----------



## tree MDS

You put plywood on the insides of that box yet? I would, especially if you're gonna be whoring her out like that!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Nope. Shouldn't need it because I am not dumping big pieces into it. I can sit them down gently and besides that no one else is gonna run it.


----------



## tree MDS

Suit yourself.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

So you think I should?


----------



## tree MDS

I haven't had one dent in the sides of mine since we lined it.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Its whatever is available really. Merlot just sounded more sophisticated. lol


Pinky up you faggot


----------



## bigremovals

where are you guys finding stuff about the new vermeer 725


----------



## squad143

bigremovals said:


> where are you guys finding stuff about the new vermeer 725


I just Googled it and came up with this pic


----------



## OLD OAK

squad143 said:


> I just Googled it and came up with this pic
> View attachment 369693


All this talk about the Vermeer mini make me want one now. i Am still saving for a bucket so i will just have to keep tearing up yards as needed with my Bobcat 753.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Tornado's touched down here yesterday so another long week.....but its gonna be in the 70's so it'll be a beautiful week, yes 7 consecutive beautiful days. Its gonna go from tornado's to blizzards


----------



## treeman75

bigremovals said:


> where are you guys finding stuff about the new vermeer 725


I have tried to find more info on it, but not much out there yet.


----------



## treeman75

I will call my dealer and have him email me the spec sheet on it and see if i can post it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> So you think I should?



Probably a good idea.

Where is the ICM on those trucks?


----------



## no tree to big

2treeornot2tree said:


> Replaced the icm and the truck started. Makes no sense because it was a new icm already in it. Gonna change out the coil and new plug wires and hopefully it's fixxed bit I am not counting on it.
> 
> At least I could drive it the mile and a half home.
> 
> Hopefully my mini will have a new engine in it by the end of the week.
> 
> Had a hack tree company contact me about hauling big wood off there job that's about 30 mins away. Should be 1.5 hr round trip for $200.


I have had icm's dead out of the box before or fail almost immediately


----------



## capetrees

squad143 said:


> I just Googled it and came up with this pic
> View attachment 369693


http://www.vermeernortheast.com/used-equipment


----------



## treeclimber101

Amish guys try to rebuild ICMs with wooden parts in Lancaster ! That's prolly why it sucks ass


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Amish guys try to rebuild ICMs with wooden parts in Lancaster ! That's prolly why it sucks ass


Actually they use horse ****


----------



## tree MDS

Boy, you two are on a real roll today. Don't stop now!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Boy, you two are on a real roll today. Don't stop now!!


Why don't you .......go **** yourself ......


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Tips in the bucket, please. I promise I won't bite.


----------



## jomoco

Tugged my Hobb's about a bit today.


----------



## OLD OAK

It;s snowing wood chips. Killed a Oak today, every limb had to be roped down due to the pool and the deck below. Good thing for the customer he closed down the pool and put the cover on, that thing would be full of sawdust.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Of course it was a defective part... good thing it wasn't in Casedi's motor.

Still waiting on the MT -55.

Pissed off over the work I have lost due to ******** like this, its been this way all year.

Now it seems I am pricing to high but that is not my fault, I blame it on my addiction to food.


----------



## no tree to big

Did a nice 48" elm today in and out 4 hrs I wish I had a bigger chipper!!! But then id need a second chipper truck which I will never get, ugh


----------



## OLD OAK

That's a Lot of tree to be done in 4 hrs. How many people did you have there. Log truck ? Making me feel slow, took me 4 to do the one i posted pick above.


----------



## no tree to big

I had like 4 1/2 guys bucket guy crane OP and 3 on the ground 1 good saw guy and 2 newbs 
About 20 yards of chips and 2 over loaded grapple trucks and we had to leave 2 logs that just wernt havin it


----------



## treecutterjr

I'm so sorry I took you for granted Crane. I'll never treat you bad again!










Oh Crane, how I miss thee


----------



## treecutterjr

And I still have to go back for these



gosh darn!


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> I had like 4 1/2 guys bucket guy crane OP and 3 on the ground 1 good saw guy and 2 newbs
> About 20 yards of chips and 2 over loaded grapple trucks and we had to leave 2 logs that just wernt havin it


I feel much better now. Your still fast as hell, good job


----------



## jomoco

I take heart in knowing there'll always be a good paying market for removals cranes caint reach!

Climbers and groundies tend to get spoiled doin nothin but crane removals, around here anyway.

Nice in house cranes that stay busy make a helluva lotta money though, no doubt!

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

jomoco said:


> I take heart in knowing there'll always be a good paying market for removals cranes caint reach!
> 
> Climbers and groundies tend to get spoiled doin nothin but crane removals, around here anyway.
> 
> Nice in house cranes that stay busy make a helluva lotta money though, no doubt!
> 
> jomoco


I took my bucket guy/climber and did a hellofa Siberian elm this Saturday all backyard no equipment it brought back memories I miss running ropes on big removals we destroyed that beotch in a hurry wish I had pics and vid it was amazing lol we ain't spoiled


----------



## mckeetree

Fuh-hucked my back up again trying to lift batteries out of chipper truck. I need to just give this nonsense up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Fuh-hucked my back up again trying to lift batteries out of chipper truck. I need to just give this nonsense up.




Old man,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Old man,,,,,,,
> Jeff



Yeah, I'm getting to be one quick.


----------



## arborjockey

What I didn't do is load a picture here because every 6 months the format changes and I'm a technological tard.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Of course it was a defective part... good thing it wasn't in Casedi's motor.
> 
> Still waiting on the MT -55.
> 
> Pissed off over the work I have lost due to ******** like this, its been this way all year.
> 
> Now it seems I am pricing to high but that is not my fault, I blame it on my addiction to food.



Jesus, dude.. you're still ****ing around with that roached out little loader, and you're busting my ass about the chip truck motor (which is running like a swiss watch, BTW)!!?? 

Winter's coming,, hope you at least still have the sidewalk contract up at Peabody's hill and a good jumpsuit!!


----------



## formationrx

mckeetree said:


> Fuh-hucked my back up again trying to lift batteries out of chipper truck. I need to just give this nonsense up.


i did the same thing a few months ago.. hurt like a sob for days


----------



## treeman75

I have been on a real good roll lately. I signed up a real nice 12 tree removal on a farm last night. It seems like most of thejobs i have been looking at are giving me the go ahead and im putting good money on them.


----------



## treeman75

My boys and i are leaving for the blackhills tomarrow after school. We are going out to watch the buffalo round up and see some family. Im going to bring my four wheeler out to do some rock hunting.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Jesus, dude.. you're still ****ing around with that roached out little loader, and you're busting my ass about the chip truck motor (which is running like a swiss watch, BTW)!!??
> 
> Winter's coming,, hope you at least still have the sidewalk contract up at Peabody's hill and a good jumpsuit!!



I know... well maybe I don't because I am still jerking with that roached out little loader !

But really it was just an observation about how pretty much everything is harder than anticipated.

I think they are going to charge the owner of the loader for re-re-re- fixing the machine.

No sidewalk up Peabody's and how did you know about my jumpsuit? I never told anyone... or did I ?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

No, I ain't had much luck at the shop in my life.


----------



## arborjockey

Ran the tape around it 42' close to 14' across. Branches over 150'. How's the spar above my head? Samanea saman beautiful hardwood that out does black walnut as far as character. ...in my opinion. 
49' around eucalyptus in California. And I'm sure it's tall but I think this could be a national champ


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just got out from under a row of yew bushes, I had been crawling around down there with a dull handsaw raising the canopy and almost my insurance premium as well if you know what I mean. Good thing the saw was dull and those Bugz sure work well. I hogged much of it out with a 200 first and turned them from big green globs into art if I do say so myself though it was pure agony if I may say so... myself.

From the ground I went about 3 feet up til there was green making the trunk area more like a screen than a wall then hit the top with the long reach sheers. Thank god there were only four of them cause 2 hours of that I was ready to scream. One nice bush though, the yew, I usually do this rather than remove or re-sheer into some big green obscure shape.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

arborjockey said:


> Ran the tape around it 42' close to 14' across. Branches over 150'. How's the spar above my head? Samanea saman beautiful hardwood that out does black walnut as far as character. ...in my opinion.
> 49' around eucalyptus in California. And I'm sure it's tall but I think this could be a national champ



That's what I left those yew looking like, they are much smaller of course.


----------



## Toddppm

treeman75 said:


> I have been on a real good roll lately. I signed up a real nice 12 tree removal on a farm last night. It seems like most of thejobs i have been looking at are giving me the go ahead and im putting good money on them.



I'm glad somebody is getting the jobs they bid! Been bidding a lot of real good jobs but not signing ****! I don't know if they're on the fence, shopping or just don't really care to do the work?????

Was getting ready to search the posts from that Joisey guy Shark12 or something that always asks how everybody's work is going and reply to one of those???!


----------



## pro94lt

no tree to big said:


> Did a nice 48" elm today in and out 4 hrs I wish I had a bigger chipper!!! But then id need a second chipper truck which I will never get, ugh


That's impressive!


----------



## squad143

Took this week to help my buddy out
Been clearing trees along the side of a highway where they are installing a passing lane.
Just two of us the last two days. Should be finishing up tomorrow.
Beautiful sunrise this morning




Lots done and more to do








John and I took turns flying the bucket and dragging brush. I must have been dragging when he needed the saw fueled up




Bringing the boom truck tomorrow to lift the big wood over their newly seeded ditches


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
So I got word of the owner coming down to make a visit to one of my job site's. No problem, 
So I call the foreman of that job and let him know, 'Heads Up", so we are good,, (he is a very picky guy!,,lol)
So like I said, it was a beautiful day. So as predicted,the crew got the word to look sharp and pro..you know, hitch pins, chock blocks, shirts tucked in,,,etc,
So when the boss shows up, the new groundie asked if he was the guy we were waiting for? So much for a heads up.
Jeff

you should be laughing


----------



## no tree to big

Flipin newbs


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> So I got word of the owner coming down to make a visit to one of my job site's. No problem,
> So I call the foreman of that job and let him know, 'Heads Up", so we are good,, (he is a very picky guy!,,lol)
> So like I said, it was a beautiful day. So as predicted,the crew got the word to look sharp and pro..you know, hitch pins, chock blocks, shirts tucked in,,,etc,
> So when the boss shows up, the new groundie asked if he was the guy we were waiting for? So much for a heads up.
> Jeff
> 
> you should be laughing


planning always works. you must of left the roll of duct tape hope jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> I'm glad somebody is getting the jobs they bid! Been bidding a lot of real good jobs but not signing ****! I don't know if they're on the fence, shopping or just don't really care to do the work?????
> 
> Was getting ready to search the posts from that Joisey guy Shark12 or something that always asks how everybody's work is going and reply to one of those???!



I think the middle class is just simply broke in my area. 

Was just listening to a message on my machine this morning, lady says she'd love to have me take down her three trees for $2100, but could she pay me in installments of $700 over three months (starting in November). I know who she is, and I came referred, so I'll probably do it, but that seems to be about how bad its gotten out there. These are people I would think could afford the work too. Lame. Recession is over my ass, not here!!


----------



## OLD OAK

I do the same thing with payments (sometimes ) for people i trust but have had some take advantage of me as in taking 6 + months to pay. I just dont like doing it much anymore. It seems money is tight for a lot of people. ( me included )


----------



## treeman75

I do payments too for certin people. The farmers are going to have a record crop this year and think that might have something to do with it.


----------



## RDAA

treeman75 said:


> I do payments too for certin people. The farmers are going to have a record crop this year and think that might have something to do with it.


In southern minnesota there is going to be a good crop but shitty prices. Corn a couple of years ago was $7.00 to $8.00. Now it is around the low $3.00 range. Supposedly most guys break even at around four dollars. It had been an awesome last few years economy wise. But I'm thinking that all that money that won't be pumped into the economy is going to really change things around here due to being so agriculturally based.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I think the middle class is just simply broke in my area.
> 
> Was just listening to a message on my machine this morning, lady says she'd love to have me take down her three trees for $2100, but could she pay me in installments of $700 over three months (starting in November). I know who she is, and I came referred, so I'll probably do it, but that seems to be about how bad its gotten out there. These are people I would think could afford the work too. Lame. Recession is over my ass, not here!!



Yes, to get something, anything done is very expensive. To have the exhaust system work I just did on my truck probably would have been around 8, now think about what's under some of these Muranos and such.

I am amazed people have money to spend on the trees.

Just landed a 3k job from and old client who has shopped me before.

Now if I can really pick up the loader tomorrow I can finish another couple few grand in stump work I have had sitting.


----------



## tree MDS

I hear you. Tree work is a low priority and too damn expensive on top of that. I wouldn't wanna pay to have this crap done. Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I hear you. Tree work is a low priority and too damn expensive on top of that. I wouldn't wanna pay to have this crap done. Lol.



I kinda want to go on strike, let them do it themselves for awhile and see how it pans out.

But one of my housewive's has yet another conundrum: As she is getting ready to fly south for the winter leaving her 800k house, the one she has on the market, another unforeseen issue with the trees has popped up. It seems one of the big spruce got blasted by lightening and now its looking pretty nasty out there upon the lawn. The tree is one thing, getting 30 foot circle of root and stump to match the Kentucky Blue is another.

So she has been lighting me up in panic about it and to me its just another 800 to 1000 dollar job. I have to pretend I am her therapist and have to go through all these imaginary scenerios which no matter how stacked come out looking like 800 to 1000 bucks.

Its a tree I could do myself and just might; she asked me if it was cheaper to have more people so it would get done faster. It might make it more expespensive. 

Meanwhile I am still jerking with the splitter which I had changed the oil and thought was ready to go, apparently it seems the needle is sticking now. So I cut the ******* grass and am thinking about hucking the first round walnut leaves and walnuts into my truck.


----------



## tree MDS

30' circle of Kentucky blue grass and stump!!?? Sounds like I'd be $800 just for that part.


----------



## gorman

OLD OAK said:


> I do the same thing with payments (sometimes ) for people i trust but have had some take advantage of me as in taking 6 + months to pay. I just dont like doing it much anymore. It seems money is tight for a lot of people. ( me included )



Payment program? I tell people to put it on their card. I can't hunt someone down three separate times for the same job.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Payment program? I tell people to put it on their card. I can't hunt someone down three separate times for the same job.



Admittedly, that would be the easiest solution. I'm just too lazy to go through all the BS of getting set up for credit card taking for something I (might) do once a year. This is more the small town, old school way of doing business sort of stuff. I think she was a teacher here in town maybe, can't quite remember. No big deal, $700 a month. Her door is only about a half mile from the shop anyway. Lol.


----------



## Zale

I don't get into the free financing for my clients.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Admittedly, that would be the easiest solution. I'm just too lazy to go through all the BS of getting set up for credit card taking for something I (might) do once a year. This is more the small town, old school way of doing business sort of stuff. I think she was a teacher here in town maybe, can't quite remember. No big deal, $700 a month. Her door is only about a half mile from the shop anyway. Lol.



If it's mrs. little old lady, and she's right nearby then I can see doing it. It's just that when I chase someone down for a grand five to eight weeks after I billed it out, that grand isn't worth a grand anymore. I could have been putting that to use. So why I always push the card option and just sacrifice the 3.5% rather than play Where in the World is Carmen Sandiago


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> I don't get into the free financing for my clients.



Well if you had to come back and make the same pita setup three times for the same three half dead spruce trees (that are all in a row) for $700 a pop, vs. The $2100 over three months,, well its kind of a no brainer to me.


----------



## Zale

It all comes down to trust I suppose but you are giving your client free financing.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> It all comes down to trust I suppose but you are giving your client free financing.



I hear you. The other option was coming back over and over (with two other guys) for the three trees, so it made sense here. Was a referral from some relatively prominent local customers. I think it was my idea, actually.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Man, tired from all those leaves and walnuts, I even blew the gutters before the rain, shoveled them mother****ers into the dump truck then dumped it in the woods then threw a cord on and pulled it out of the hole before, well, before it rains.

I sure do hope it rains, its really dry. Hopefully I can drop that load and pick up the loader tomorrow and try to get back on track. If it rains its going to be cold.

I am looking for a freelance guy for a couple takedown jobs, if anybody is interested let me know.


----------



## jomoco

350 a day mate, plus airfare and hotel accommodations!

jomoco(smiley)


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Well if you had to come back and make the same pita setup three times for the same three half dead spruce trees (that are all in a row) for $700 a pop, vs. The $2100 over three months,, well its kind of a no brainer to me.





jomoco said:


> 350 a day mate, plus airfare and hotel accommodations!
> 
> jomoco(smiley)



I am paying 300 plus a free lunch !


----------



## TC262

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am paying 300 plus a free lunch !


Squirrel or rabbit?


----------



## formationrx

...today i took down a fat leaning australian pine over a house... one of the ground crew was a no show... so i had to hussle... at the end of the day i was so wiped out i reached for my water jug and grabbed the gas can... i thought.."what the hell am i doing?... im not drinking the ####ing gas!"


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I think the middle class is just simply broke in my area.
> 
> Was just listening to a message on my machine this morning, lady says she'd love to have me take down her three trees for $2100, but could she pay me in installments of $700 over three months (starting in November). I know who she is, and I came referred, so I'll probably do it, but that seems to be about how bad its gotten out there. These are people I would think could afford the work too. Lame. Recession is over my ass, not here!!


Really buttercup ! Suck it up ... I am lucky if they "start " to pay me after 60 days . And sometimes I have done 8 more job before the first is even PO'd out ... I mean our School system here doesn't even flinch at 90 days and they tell you plain English it's gonna be at least that long , I am owed money from when I was wearing a sweatshirt for the first time this year .... Payments are part of this gig not every Joe Schmo cuts a check as your putting on cones back on the truck ... Would be nice though


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Really buttercup ! Suck it up ... I am lucky if they "start " to pay me after 60 days . And sometimes I have done 8 more job before the first is even PO'd out ... I mean our School system here doesn't even flinch at 90 days and they tell you plain English it's gonna be at least that long , I am owed money from when I was wearing a sweatshirt for the first time this year .... Payments are part of this gig not every Joe Schmo cuts a check as your putting on cones back on the truck ... Would be nice though



Oh. Well, Excuuuse me, Mr big man (small penis and duffel bag)!! Just happens I'm not in the commercial market. My customers usually pay upon completion. I kinda like it that way. 

Whatever. Lol


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Oh. Well, Excuuuse me, Mr big man (small penis and duffel bag)!! Just happens I'm not in the commercial market. My customers usually pay upon completion. I kinda like it that way.
> 
> Whatever. Lol


It's spelled duffle ya dumb ****ing hillbilly!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It's spelled duffle ya dumb ****ing hillbilly!



Lol. Whatever.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Whatever.


Would you buy a Hobbs in good condition for 700.00? Old guy bought I didn't wanna lug it around ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Would you buy a Hobbs in good condition for 700.00? Old guy bought I didn't wanna lug it around ?



Not sure really. I remember hearing good things about the Hobbs on here, but you know how that goes. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

One nice thing about those big accounts is when your still well above water and u get a 40 or 50 or 60 or 80 thousand dollar check! 

Just got word a village has 150 American elm removals on top of our list of 80 another village has 300 ash as of now just looked at 150 ash for the local park district at one park winter trim 2 Towns we have numerous bids out for hoa ash removals 30-100 trees so much for going to the Bahamas this year....


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not sure really. I remember hearing good things about the Hobbs on here, but you know how that goes. Lol.







whatja think I just picked it up small work


----------



## jomoco

Tree surgeons are a lot like buzzards.

Waitin round for things to die so they have a carcass tu feed on!

I'd imagine EAB has provided a helluva lotta carcasses in the Michigan area!

jomoco


----------



## Affordabletree

jomoco said:


> Tree surgeons are a lot like buzzards.
> 
> Waitin round for things to die so they have a carcass tu feed on!
> 
> I'd imagine EAB has provided a helluva lotta carcasses in the Michigan area!
> 
> jomoco


It has left a lot of carcasses in the area and most of them were taken care of 3-5 years ago so now all that is left is a bunch of big a$$ dead trees that if you cough wrong they will fall.


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> whatja think I just picked it up small work


My little 550 screams


----------



## KenJax Tree

jomoco said:


> Tree surgeons are a lot like buzzards.
> 
> Waitin round for things to die so they have a carcass tu feed on!
> 
> I'd imagine EAB has provided a helluva lotta carcasses in the Michigan area!
> 
> jomoco


We're about outta Ash trees here, i had 3 in my yard that are split and stacked now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

formationrx said:


> ...today i took down a fat leaning australian pine "



Do you mean a Pinus elderica?
Never saw a fat one, they do not do well here.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Really buttercup ! Suck it up ... I am lucky if they "start " to pay me after 60 days . And sometimes I have done 8 more job before the first is even PO'd out ... I mean our School system here doesn't even flinch at 90 days and they tell you plain English it's gonna be at least that long , I am owed money from when I was wearing a sweatshirt for the first time this year .... Payments are part of this gig not every Joe Schmo cuts a check as your putting on cones back on the truck ... Would be nice though



Usted sabe toto!
Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

no tree to big said:


> One nice thing about those big accounts is when your still well above water and u get a 40 or 50 or 60 or 80 thousand dollar check!
> 
> Just got word a village has 150 American elm removals on top of our list of 80 another village has 300 ash as of now just looked at 150 ash for the local park district at one park winter trim 2 Towns we have numerous bids out for hoa ash removals 30-100 trees so much for going to the Bahamas this year....


I get excited to just get a check for 2k . Wish i knew what it was like to get a 40k check


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> It's spelled duffle ya dumb ****ing hillbilly!



Look who is the spell check police!!!!!lol
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Usted sabe toto!
> Jeff



Oh, boy,,, so now you two are going to start sharing secret, cro-mag lingo!!??

Yikes. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> I get excited to just get a check for 2k . Wish i knew what it was like to get a 40k check


Right now I am owed 17K ... And I will get 2/3 K a month and do 2/3 K worth of new work for the same people they never catch up .... Ever ..... And it's just two of us I couldn't imagine that juggling act on a larger scale ... Frightful actually that's why I don't buy **** until it goes completely capooooot so I can not sweat payments when the well is dry


----------



## tree MDS

You sure its a good idea to just throw your finances out there like that?? Especially now??

Tips in the bucket...


----------



## no tree to big

What could possibly happen now that I know some guy owes him 17k?


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> What could possibly happen now that I know some guy owes him 17k?



Lol. You must've been a real dumbass back when you drank. No offence, but just saying.


----------



## squad143

Spend the day finishing up the highway contract. Was warm and sunny.
Jeff wood say "a beautiful day "
I'd have yo agree


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You must've been a real dumbass back when you drank. No offence, but just saying.


Actually u have probably had more today then I have ever had! Pretty sure the amount of alcohol I have consumed in my life would fit in a 12 oz glass...


----------



## formationrx

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you mean a Pinus elderica?
> Never saw a fat one, they do not do well here.
> Jeff


probably too hot... yeah i have heard people call them elder pines, dessert pines, afgan pines, australian pines... since they look similar (but the form varies with age) we lump all that #### into one... they get pretty big around here... i took one down last year that was close to 90ft... lots of sap and a boat load of cones...


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Really buttercup ! Suck it up ... I am lucky if they "start " to pay me after 60 days . And sometimes I have done 8 more job before the first is even PO'd out ... I mean our School system here doesn't even flinch at 90 days and they tell you plain English it's gonna be at least that long , I am owed money from when I was wearing a sweatshirt for the first time this year .... Payments are part of this gig not every Joe Schmo cuts a check as your putting on cones back on the truck ... Would be nice though


thats how commercial work operates. you have to consider the wait time when quoting unless you are in the bank business. although its always nice to get paid upon completion.


----------



## dbl612

OLD OAK said:


> I get excited to just get a check for 2k . Wish i knew what it was like to get a 40k check


when you open the envelope you hear a chorus of angels playing their harps!


----------



## treeclimber101

It matters very little that people know other people owe me money .... But as the weather starts to turn , I will still be getting checks long after the machines have been parked . I just wish some time there would be a margin call ... And all debts were closed before the end I that business day ... Ahhhh to dream


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The last thing I feel like doing when rolling off a job is seeing the client, no, just toss the cones on and beat it on home fer ah coll dringk, send a bill later. That way you don't gotta hear them talk anymore and ask a whole lot MORE ****ing questions.

And how many times do ya gotta say goodbye? And that whole "thank you" , " you're welcome" thing that goes back and forth? Thanks again and again til we don't even know what we are thanking each other for, probably just because we are both happy to be done dealing with each other. Whew! What a windy road that is, I'm exhausted!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Should have my dingo back with the new engine today or tomorrow. Can't wait to see how much more power it should have.


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Should have my dingo back with the new engine today or tomorrow. Can't wait to see how much more power it should have.


Is it the same stock engine or did you up the ante for more power?


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The last thing I feel like doing when rolling off a job is seeing the client, no, just toss the cones on and beat it on home fer ah coll dringk, send a bill later. That way you don't gotta hear them talk anymore and ask a whole lot MORE ****ing questions.
> 
> And how many times do ya gotta say goodbye? And that whole "thank you" , " you're welcome" thing that goes back and forth? Thanks again and again til we don't even know what we are thanking each other for, probably just because we are both happy to be done dealing with each other. Whew! What a windy road that is, I'm exhausted!


 
Or, "hey, while you're here, can you take this, this this and that?"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> Is it the same stock engine or did you up the ante for more power?


It's the same engine. I don't think you could fit any other engine in that tight spot.


----------



## OLD OAK

dbl612 said:


> when you open the envelope you hear a chorus of angels playing their harps!


 Always


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The last thing I feel like doing when rolling off a job is seeing the client, no, just toss the cones on and beat it on home fer ah coll dringk, send a bill later. That way you don't gotta hear them talk anymore and ask a whole lot MORE ****ing questions.
> 
> And how many times do ya gotta say goodbye? And that whole "thank you" , " you're welcome" thing that goes back and forth? Thanks again and again til we don't even know what we are thanking each other for, probably just because we are both happy to be done dealing with each other. Whew! What a windy road that is, I'm exhausted!


The customer is THE ONE i Want to see when we are finished. I want to get this thing over with get paid and move on. I all ways ask if they are happy with the work and make sure everything is good . If there is a problem i want to hear about it then , before i leave with people and equipment because i dont want to come back for free.


----------



## treecutterjr

Got to get this rear end fixed soon. No Crane Sucks!


----------



## gorman

treecutterjr said:


> Got to get this rear end fixed soon. No Crane Sucks!



That one ton is a squattin'!


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> That one ton is a squattin'!


Yea drive that to pick up the crane after the rears done and have the trans fixed on the one ton !!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea drive that to pick up the crane after the rears done and have the trans fixed on the one ton !!!!


Thats whats i was thinking lol


----------



## jomoco

Polished this very confined space pair of euc removals today. 4 days, 8500 bucks.


----------



## gorman

jomoco said:


> Polished this very confined space pair of euc removals today. 4 days, 8500 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 370576
> View attachment 370577



nice pics. any more?


----------



## jomoco

I had two climbers workin the two Hobbs for me on the ground Gorman. One of them had a go pro on his helmet and recorded a bit of the more exciting aspects of walkin fair sized wood out of remote tight areas. Missed that condo by at least one n half feet.

The guy I was subbin to's gonna send me the disk from the footage in a few days.


----------



## treecutterjr

It's hard to over load that truck with such a little bed (8ft) and such short sides. But I still try!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got the dingo back. Wow what a difference a new motor makes. I can now pinch logs with the grapple and motor doesn't stall. I am pretty sure the ground speed has improved also


----------



## TC262

Lake house removal and some vista pruning!


----------



## jomoco

Gorgeous photo at the end!

jomoco


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea that is somewhere id like to be ..... Nice sunset


----------



## jefflovstrom

I had a good day. Been leaving my home at 3:30am every morning setting up for 'no parking' in several industrial businesses. 4 crews and balls to the wall.
Gotta go out early tomorrow to set up for Monday and then Tuesday a local casino with 10 guys. 
I need a vacation.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

I hear on the vacation, im sick of storms....i never turn down overtime but damn 70-75 hours a week get old.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> I hear on the vacation, im sick of stroms....i never turn down overtime but damn 70-75 hours a week get old.


Suck it the **** up buttercup ! Pull out the string drink some cranberry juice and let the wambulance move on


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Suck it the **** up buttercup ! Pull out the string drink some cranberry juice and let the wambulance move on


Yeah yeah i know i know


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Would you believe they still haven't fixed the loader?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Would you believe they still haven't fixed the loader?



Um.. yes.


----------



## no tree to big

Maybe rent a wheel barrel until its fixed???


----------



## tree MDS

I hear those log dollys can work wonders.


----------



## tree MDS

Scored a nice $5600 job this am. Got my stump guy in for an additional grand too. Finally was able to sharpen my own saws, as the arm is much better. Got a good crew coming in tomorrow, gonna have my buddy do the cutting on that one. Should be a nice day. I think I'm gonna finally put the arm back in service during the week on the $5600 gig. Hopefully the beginning of putting that deal behind me permanently. Things looking up a bit.


----------



## treeclimber101

I just watched this and instantly thought of Ben


----------



## tree MDS

Well, its good to see you haven't lost that sense of humor of yours. lol


----------



## TC262

jomoco said:


> Gorgeous photo at the end!
> 
> jomoco



Yeah I was back out there again today doing work at the neighbors on each side, absolutely gorgeous! I've always wanted a lake house. After seeing two beautiful sunsets I now want a lake house on the east side of the lake.


----------



## treeman75

jefflovstrom said:


> I had a good day. Been leaving my home at 3:30am every morning setting up for 'no parking' in several industrial businesses. 4 crews and balls to the wall.
> Gotta go out early tomorrow to set up for Monday and then Tuesday a local casino with 10 guys.
> I need a vacation.
> Jeff


Im on a mini one now in the blackhills. Its nice but still on the phone everyday and waking up at 2 inthe morning thinking about work and what needs done.


----------



## treeman75

I have had three people stop me and ask if im working here and if i can look at their trees. I did look at 10 smaller cottonwoods tonight for a lady and if i get it gives me a reason to come back out.


----------



## tree MDS

Easy like Sunday morning...


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Maybe rent a wheel barrel until its fixed???



Get with the freaking program and get an arbor trolly. Pays for itself in a couple weeks.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Get with the freaking program and get an arbor trolly. Pays for itself in a couple weeks.


This is my program!


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> This is my program!



That's a big program.


----------



## no tree to big

Still had to put the jib on for half of that job


----------



## jomoco

Looks like a real money maker mate!

Plush even...

Do your climber a favor n put a Crosby Shur-Loc hook on it.

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

A who?


----------



## jomoco

no tree to big said:


> A who?



http://www.thecrosbygroup.com/portals/0/docs/newproducts/s3326.pdf

jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

arbor trolley? Arbor Trolley!? ARBOR TROLLEY!!?

I dunno, sometimes I feel like joining the Amish... but not today.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And I am getting off the 87 octane too. Been running that in my small 4 strokes, I swear that stuff becomes yellow in a couple of days.

Finally got the splitter sorted out and worked up enough gumption to drag it up to the wood pile, if I had the MT - 55 it wouldn't have been such a pain getting it jockied into position but that is another "story".

I finally get it in there and start splitting and the thing won't run for more than 2 minutes without shutting down.

I had once used some carb cleaner in my old Dingo, I put it in the gas tank to keep the system clean. Well it ran for a minute before the fuel pump went south so I don't put it in things with those kind of pumps anymore.

I don't know if any of you have had the same experience, maybe the pump was on its last legs, maybe those pumps don't like fuel treatments? I dunno.

Anyway, I put some in the log splitter along with some alcohol and it seems to be Ok. I don't want to mess with no ****ing stupit little ass log splitter anymore but I am not Amish so what can I do?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I'll probably use the Mt -55 for awhile then get rid of it. I haven't paid for it, it still belongs to the owner. Its not that bad, I used it, put about 14 hours on it with the timing cover leaking. seems to work fine.

I told the owner that we should just take care of the leak ourselves, told him it would need a new timing cover. He thought it would be better if " professionals" worked on it. I have a negative attitude, I always fear the worst, I would have noticed the tiny crack, I would have expected it.


----------



## tree MDS

Stubs, bitches, just saying..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Stubs, bitches, just saying..View attachment 370864



How much did you say you would pay me ?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> How much did you say you would pay me ?



Lol. $16 an hour... should I have the work!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol. $16 an hour... should I have the work!!



And a cot in shop? DEAL!

I tell you what, you pay me that just for staying away.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> And a cot in shop? DEAL!
> 
> I tell you what, you pay me that just for staying away.



Could use you for three or four days this week, if you were down? 

Price and living arrangements to be determined (your availability too, obviously). Let me know..


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> http://www.thecrosbygroup.com/portals/0/docs/newproducts/s3326.pdf
> 
> jomoco


after he slams his hand in that thing you will put the spring latch one back on.


----------



## jomoco

Let me tell you guys somethin bout those flimsy spring latches on your hooks. They ain't designed or rated to support the whole weight of that headache ball. Whereas the Shur-Loc's gate latch is.

Why's that important?

Cuz in the tree biz the CO's gonna be droppin that ball n rigging through dense canopies. All it takes is for that rigging to tangle up in a tight crotch and boom, the whole weight of that ball can be applied upward against the latch, bending and breaking it outward, sending that rigging down onto the climber below.

I've seen it happen more than once.

That can't happen with the Shur-Loc positive locking hook.

In this biz if it can happen it will happen eventually.

Can you bounce the entire weight of your crane ball off your current hook latch mechanisms?

jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Could use you for three or four days this week, if you were down?
> 
> Price and living arrangements to be determined (your availability too, obviously). Let me know..



300 a day and I will never bother you again.


----------



## no tree to big

Idk I never dropped the rigging off the crane??? We also pin the gate shut


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> 300 a day and I will never bother you again.



$250, you find your own place to stay, we might be talking. Lol

I could pick up fuel too maybe. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> $250, you find your own place to stay, we might be talking. Lol
> 
> I could pick up fuel too maybe. Lol



The last thing you want is me.

So pay me or else.


----------



## treeclimber101

jomoco said:


> Let me tell you guys somethin bout those flimsy spring latches on your hooks. They ain't designed or rated to support the whole weight of that headache ball. Whereas the Shur-Loc's gate latch is.
> 
> Why's that important?
> 
> Cuz in the tree biz the CO's gonna be droppin that ball n rigging through dense canopies. All it takes is for that rigging to tangle up in a tight crotch and boom, the whole weight of that ball can be applied upward against the latch, bending and breaking it outward, sending that rigging down onto the climber below.
> 
> I've seen it happen more than once.
> 
> That can't happen with the Shur-Loc positive locking hook.
> 
> In this biz if it can happen it will happen eventually.
> 
> Can you bounce the entire weight of your crane ball off your current hook latch mechanisms?
> 
> jomoco


So I guess you talked someone into hooking you up with a set and promised to sell the living **** outta those things . Never seen rigging fall unless the latch was either taped open or bent and Hal broken ... Those surlocks ain't nothin new we had a set real similar to them in the early 2000's then we realized they made real good wheel chocks


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The last thing you want is me.
> 
> So pay me or else.



$300 a day? Find your own place to stay (t town, baby), you got yourself a deal. Start Tuesday??

Three days minimum.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> So I guess you talked someone into hooking you up with a set and promised to sell the living **** outta those things . Never seen rigging fall unless the latch was either taped open or bent and Hal broken ... Those surlocks ain't nothin new we had a set real similar to them in the early 2000's then we realized they made real good wheel chocks



I can't open the link to see what Jomoco is talking about however if he is referring to the latch on the hook well then, yeah, it would be good to have one that locked with a pin. Its actually a very good point and should be mandatory.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> $300 a day? Find your own place to stay (t town, baby), you got yourself a deal. Start Tuesday??
> 
> Three days minimum.



I don't think you understand, let me explain: You pay me to stay away. Trust me, a good investment. Now, whars mah moaney


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't think you understand, let me explain: You pay me to stay away. Trust me, a good investment. Now, whars mah moaney



Never mind. I think I've gotten this figured out in house (while you were playing with your bath soaps in the tub. Lol. Thanks for the thought though (shudder/cringe)!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Never mind. I think I've gotten this figured out in house (while you were playing with your bath soaps in the tub. Lol. Thanks for the thought though (shudder/cringe)!!



Yeah dude, why in the hell would you ( or anyone) want me around? Have you not been paying attention?

Just don't forget to send me my money.


----------



## dbl612

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I can't open the link to see what Jomoco is talking about however if he is referring to the latch on the hook well then, yeah, it would be good to have one that locked with a pin. Its actually a very good point and should be mandatory.


the climber is not to be hoisted by hook but by a connection point above the ball via a solid connection point (i.e.-a shackle or master ring) per ansi z133. lanyard to be connected to hook as a secondary connection. the safety latch is considered an anti fouling device an not a positive connection.


----------



## jomoco

Bypass the swivel mechanism?

Is that your experienced and certified advice dbl612?

jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Bypass the swivel mechanism?
> 
> Is that your experienced and certified advice dbl612?
> 
> jomoco



The best thing to do is chain a Trek 9000 Antelope to the hook and tie into that.


----------



## jomoco

To the extent you're recommending using one lockable clevis exclusively for rigging, and an additional locking clevis on the same Shur-Loc hook for the climber to tie into?

I whole heartedly agree! Both need to be below the swivel point to make fouling and entanglement impossible.

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

My ball don't swivel and my climber does not have a problem.... And yea he normally ties into the hook, yea yea.... So being tied above the ball should cause no problem


----------



## jomoco

How many of you guys run cranes with no swivel hooks?

Other than too big?

Keep em off my tree jobs please...

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

One of our cranes has a swivel one don't I prefer the no swivel


----------



## OLD OAK

Ball no swivel, hook does swivel. But that hook thing that jomoco is talking about, i just dont like it.


----------



## jomoco

So when you're tied into that hook and the CO snugs up the load?

It don't swivel, and your climber's line doesn't get snarled, right?

You my friend are full of it ...

jomoco


----------



## jomoco

You are the typical low info tree service that uses cranes with no idea of the forces involved that has the potential of killing or maiming your climbers out of sheer ignorance mate,

You are the embodiment of of the ANSI Z133 committee's worst nightmare come to life!

Ain't yu proud of yourself?

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

Mmmmm my climber generally is also not tied into me when I snug up.... And not once has he ever been whipped.around that's absurd


----------



## jomoco

Swivels?

I don't need no stinkin swivels lifting 3 ton picks!

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

And who are u the top salesman for your double triple locking anti foaming tie dye rotating hook contraption?


----------



## jomoco

jomoco said:


> So when you're tied into that hook and the CO snugs up the load?
> 
> It don't swivel, and your climber's line doesn't get snarled, right?
> 
> You my friend are full of it ...
> 
> jomoco





no tree to big said:


> Mmmmm my climber generally is also not tied into me when I snug up.... And not once has he ever been whipped.around that's absurd



So I gather it's SOP for your climber to bail before he knows for a fact that the pick is snug and secure?

How long you been at this without a fatality now?

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

jomoco said:


> So I gather it's SOP for your climber to bail before he knows for a fact that the pick is snug and secure?
> 
> How long you been at this without a fatality now?
> 
> jomoco


My climber is generally waiting for me to get back to him, he climbs the tree... I don't give him free rides often... Soooo he is not tied into me but once or twice a tree... And the Co. has never had a fatality....!!!


----------



## jomoco

OLD OAK said:


> Ball no swivel, hook does swivel. But that hook thing that jomoco is talking about, i just dont like it. View attachment 370967





jomoco said:


> So when you're tied into that hook and the CO snugs up the load?
> 
> It don't swivel, and your climber's line doesn't get snarled, right?
> 
> You my friend are full of it ...
> 
> jomoco



You and your flimsy gate latches are an embarrassment to every pro outfit in this industry mate.

Spend some coin to get safe yu tight wad!

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

Ok I'll help you meet your quota just to shut u the **** up I'll take 7 where can I get one?


----------



## jomoco

There yu go mate,everyone home safe at the end of the work day!

We'll make a pro of you yet!

jomoco


----------



## jomoco

Well I guess I must have washed my hands in a muddy stream..



jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

Huh? Do u ever get the feeling nobody likes u


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> Bypass the swivel mechanism?
> 
> Is that your experienced and certified advice dbl612?
> 
> jomoco


i'm telling you what z133 requires. the swivel issue is moot as most cranes today use non-rotational cable and the hoisting of the climber is for workplace positioning. when the load is applied to cable the climber is either tied of to the tree or another TIP. climber and load are not supposed to be handled simultaneously on the same line. and thats my reply, based on the rules that are written presently by ANSI and accepted presently by OSHA as they have no tree-specific rules at this time. OSHA has quite detailed and specific requirements for hoisting personnel with cranes in construction applications, and it can be generally said it is to be used only when all other methods don't fit the site-specific application. as far as my credentials, i have been involved with crane op training for over twenty years, and am a NCCCO certified test examiner and crane inspector.


----------



## jomoco

And I'm telling you to go to this link's second to last instruction, that explicitly states the Shur-Loc's suitability for hoisting personnel on the bloody hook. The absolutely undoubtably rugged enough hook to bounce 200 lbs off the bloody hook's safety latch alone.

http://www.thecrosbygroup.com/portals/0/docs/newproducts/s3326.pdf

Are yu startin tu get the picture mate?

Hung up rigging in canopies, upside down crane balls bending n breaking flimsy gate latches?

Hello, anyone home?

jomoco


----------



## chief116

Looks chintzy, don't want it on my crane. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> And I'm telling you to go to this link's second to last instruction, that explicitly states the Shur-Loc's suitability for hoisting personnel on the bloody hook. The absolutely undoubtably rugged enough hook to bounce 200 lbs off the bloody hook's safety latch alone.
> 
> http://www.thecrosbygroup.com/portals/0/docs/newproducts/s3326.pdf
> 
> Are yu startin tu get the picture mate?
> 
> Hung up rigging in canopies, upside down crane balls bending n breaking flimsy gate latches?
> 
> Hello, anyone home?
> 
> jomoco





chief116 said:


> Looks chintzy, don't want it on my crane.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2




I finally was able to see it, I think the one pictured is a small one, you can get a bigger one. One thing is for sure: Once the thing is loaded it is not coming open until its unloaded.


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> And I'm telling you to go to this link's second to last instruction, that explicitly states the Shur-Loc's suitability for hoisting personnel on the bloody hook. The absolutely undoubtably rugged enough hook to bounce 200 lbs off the bloody hook's safety latch alone.
> 
> http://www.thecrosbygroup.com/portals/0/docs/newproducts/s3326.pdf
> 
> Are yu startin tu get the picture mate?
> 
> Hung up rigging in canopies, upside down crane balls bending n breaking flimsy gate latches?
> 
> Hello, anyone home?
> 
> jomoco


you not getting the picture mate. z133 does not care what type of hook you use on your crane. they do not permit hanging personnel by a hook of any form other than a secondary tie in point. they don't care if crosby says its rated for personnel lifting. its not in their specs. were in their sandbox and you play by their rules. MATE!


----------



## jomoco

I know the guys who sat on that committee. Talked to both Steve and his son Mark, about this specific issue of gate latch strength being of paramount concern to this industry specifically.

Just because your bloody crane has non rotating wire rope doesn't mean that others don't by any stretch of the imagination.

They both have the same or better hands on experience performing crane assisted removals that I do. Know exactly what I mean when snugging up the load causes the crane ball to spin like a weed eater, that being tied in above that spinning ball, subjects your body line to unnecessary abrasive wear n tear.

That Shur-loc positive locking hook is perfect as long as you use one rated locking clevis for your rigging, and a second locking clevis, or solid oval for climber tie in exclusively. That way you can snug that choker up like a pro, double check that it's solid secure and not going to slip, then bail down tie in and pull your bodyline from the crane hook's climber tie in clevis/oval. It ensures your body line can't be damaged by rigging hardware, while letting you take full advantage of the swiveling hook to ensure no tangling or undue wear can happen.

The Shur-Loc hook is the only hook perfect for the tree biz simply by virtue of that gate latch itself being rated strong enough to support the whole crane ball assemblies weight when it inevitably gets upended punching through a canopy, over a climber.

None of your puny spring latches are suitable for use in this industry, and yu know it.

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

My non swiveling ball does not spin like a weed eater no matter how hard I pull!


----------



## chief116

Mine either. I've put 28000 pounds of pressure on the hook and my climber still was able to rappel to the ground. Jomoco would have you believe he should have been sliced in two from that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbl612

jomoco- next time you change out your wire rope get some rotation resistant 19x19 class and your spinning will end. almost an industry standard for 15-20 years now, standard equipment on all lift cranes used for hookwork from all brands foreign and domestic.


----------



## dbl612

chief he is safe, he has his hand-pinching latchlock hook though!


----------



## jomoco

I love the way not one of yuz has addressed the flimsy spring latch issue if your ball gets upended.

Oh that never could happen with you experts right?

You guys don't ever get out of line of sight with your crane ball, or use radios or relay signals huh?

Thick canopy? What's that?

You guys are dangerous, and proud of it, huh?

jomoco


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> I love the way not one of yuz has addressed the flimsy spring latch issue if your ball gets upended.
> 
> Oh that never could happen with you experts right?
> 
> You guys don't ever get out of line of sight with your crane ball, or use radios or relay signals huh?
> 
> Thick canopy? What's that?
> 
> You guys are dangerous, and proud of it, huh?
> 
> jomoco


if you have a load on the hook, and you are hoisting how is the ball going to get upended? if you have the climber attached above the ball the way z133 requires, you don't go crashing through the branches with a climber. if you can't see the climber, and there is no communication you stop. none of your discussion has anything to do with latch styles. go watch your ball spin. your responses are getting funny.


----------



## jomoco

This is the OSHA reg for crane hooks used to lift personnel.

https://www.osha.gov/doc/outreachtraining/htmlfiles/cranplat.html

And since none none of your flimsy gate latches are rugged enough to ensure they can't open if your crane all gets upended in this industry, the tree industry?

You guys are essentially in violation of an OSHA reg cuz your latches can fail.

Say it ain't so joe...

jomoco


----------



## jomoco

Never lowered your crane ball n rigging through a trees canopy in this biz?

Tell me more, do.

jomoco


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> This is the OSHA reg for crane hooks used to lift personnel.
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/doc/outreachtraining/htmlfiles/cranplat.html
> 
> And since none none of your flimsy gate latches are rugged enough to ensure they can't open if your crane all gets upended in this industry, the tree industry?
> 
> You guys are essentially in violation of an OSHA reg cuz your latches can fail.
> 
> Say it ain't so joe...
> 
> jomoco


you still don't get it we are not hoisting personnel by the hook. and we are not under OSHA regulations for personnel platforms which we are not using.


----------



## chief116

I have never seen one of my flimsy sprimg gate latches break. We lock it closed. If I can't see the ball or block I stop moving until someone who is in direct communication line with me tells me its good to go. Just because the airheads you rent time from are in such a rush to get away from you that they will upend the ball to get it to the ground doesn't mean we need that useless contraption on every crane.

Climber goes above the ball. Once the chokers are in place on the hook, they don't come off until I say so. 

I have done conservatively 4000 crane picks this year, and probably a lot more, without breaking a latch.


----------



## jomoco

So you choose to be informed of the danger a weak latch poses for this specific industry, and take the risk anyway?

This being the measure of your concern for your climbers below when that rigging breaks loose when your hook assembly gets upended bustin through a canopy?

You've been lucky thus far, why push that luck?

jomoco


----------



## tree MDS

Omg... where's Dave!!??


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Omg... where's Dave!!??


Preach it brother!!!


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> So you choose to be informed of the danger a weak latch poses for this specific industry, and take the risk anyway?
> 
> This being the measure of your concern for your climbers below when that rigging breaks loose when your hook assembly gets upended bustin through a canopy?
> 
> You've been lucky thus far, why push that luck?
> 
> jomoco


repeat over and over "the climber is not on the hook" "the ball will not upend or slings come off the hook when hoisting" if the ball upends because the dumbass operator is not paying attention you have other probs with your operation. if the canopy is that dense why would you leave your rigging on the hook to cause even more possibility of catching on something. common sense works, try it.


----------



## chief116

jomoco said:


> So you choose to be informed of the danger a weak latch poses for this specific industry, and take the risk anyway?
> 
> This being the measure of your concern for your climbers below when that rigging breaks loose when your hook assembly gets upended bustin through a canopy?
> 
> You've been lucky thus far, why push that luck?
> 
> jomoco



Because the scenario you suggest exists only in your own well intentioned but seriously misinformed mind.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbl612

this is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## dbl612

and one other thing jomoco, if you look in crosbys specs you will see that the latchlock hook is not designed to swivel under load, as it has no bearing. so that pretty much blows your wildly spinning cable theory out of the water. the bail design allows for free load positioning but pretty much locks up under load. we have these hooks on our debris skip pans which see hard abuse. your not breaking any new ground here. thats the type of hoist duty they were designed for to take the twist out of load chains before the load is imparted.


----------



## jomoco

The climber's not on the hook, but he's in the tree below the canopy you're lowering your ball n rigging through.

Can your latches alone support your crane ball's weight without failing?

The Shur-Loc latch can, and then some.

jomoco


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn (no offense). I see your crane chatter, and raise you a man cut pic (just because).

A couple few months ago now (job before the arm mishap). Back at it tomorrow!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

There are some crane operators who just can't seem to keep the **** straight, Jomoco is talking to them.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Yawn (no offense). I see your crane chatter, and raise you a man cut pic (just because).
> 
> A couple few months ago now (job before the arm mishap). Back at it tomorrow!!View attachment 371064



So far you owe me fer one day.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So far you owe me fer one day.



Ha. I dare you to try and collect!!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Ha. I dare you to try and collect!!!



I thought we had a deal!


----------



## jomoco

Let me assure you guys without swivels on your hooks, that you are the tiniest of minorities.

99.9 of the mobile hydrocranes used in this industry have swiveling hook mechanisms and ball weights exceeding 100 lbs.

jomoco


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Isn't this the guy that doesn't like big chippers because they're dangerous!!??


----------



## dbl612

DR. P. Proteus said:


> There are some crane operators who just can't seem to keep the **** straight, Jomoco is talking to them.


this response from a guy thats been battling with a tractor and mini-skid for how long? you haven't left the ground yet.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Let me assure you guys without swivels on your hooks, that you are the tiniest of minorities.
> 
> 99.9 of the mobile hydrocranes used in this industry have swiveling hook mechanisms and ball weights exceeding 100 lbs.
> 
> jomoco



I didn't know that. Never saw one. I would say maybe I have worked 6 or seven different cranes. I said before I never really had a bunch of swiveling going on, just a tiny bit, never enough to upset anybody or anything.


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> Let me assure you guys without swivels on your hooks, that you are the tiniest of minorities.
> 
> 99.9 of the mobile hydrocranes used in this industry have swiveling hook mechanisms and ball weights exceeding 100 lbs.
> 
> jomoco


and rotation resistant rope. prob .1% use latchlock hooks for obvious reasons.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> this response from a guy thats been battling with a tractor and mini-skid for how long? you haven't left the ground yet.



Could you do me a favor and not remind me?


----------



## OLD OAK

jomoco said:


> The climber's not on the hook, but he's in the tree below the canopy you're lowering your ball n rigging through.
> 
> Can your latches alone support your crane ball's weight without failing?
> 
> The Shur-Loc latch can, and then some.
> 
> jomoco


 Your just beating that **** to death, just let it go. It should be apparent to you by now that no one wants one of your hooks.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

http://s539.photobucket.com/user/treemandanbucket/media/treejob_057.jpg.html

I've been off the ground a couple of times.


----------



## jomoco

You use a non locking latch hook to lift personnel with and you will be in violation of OSHA regs.

But what do you care?

Them there Shur-Loc hooks are too safe n funky for real men, huh?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Could you do me a favor and not remind me?



Lol, what's that, the rabbit incident, or the other thing with the dish towel?


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Could you do me a favor and not remind me?


In the new Baileys catalog they now sell the Boxer, 322d at $20,200.00. It can make your problems go away. Well at least some of them.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol, what's that, the rabbit incident, or the other thing with the dish towel?



Called this morning about the ****ing machine, said, " are we going into week 4?"

They said YES so I hung up. This time the cam seal got ripped as they were putting it back together. At least that is what they told me. Last week they were waiting for the right dowel pins because Bobcat sent them the wrong ones.

Now its a fact that I could have fixed it myself without to much trouble.

I did get to use it the first time the timing cover was fixed. I put about 15 hours on it.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. How much will you pay me to go easy on you??


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> You use a non locking latch hook to lift personnel with and you will be in violation of OSHA regs.
> 
> But what do you care?
> 
> Them there Shur-Loc hooks are too safe n funky for real men, huh?


when we lift personnel with man baskets under OSHA directive we use latches which can be pinned closed. they are standard issue on all gunnebo-johnson hook blocks and balls. look it up. we also use dedicated bridles, load test weights, and a pre lift sign off sheet which all personnel involved sign off on that they understand the OSHA requirements. the baskets are annually third party inspected and records are kept. none of these activities are used in tree work though. as of last year OSHA requires the same test lift procedure and record keeping for pin on man baskets that are attached to the crane boom.


----------



## tree MDS

Trek antelope. Lmao..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> In the new Baileys catalog they now sell the Boxer, 322d at $20,200.00. It can make your problems go away. Well at least some of them.



If I had that kind of money I would buy a gun and rent a bullet but yer funny just the same.

I don't even own this machine, this Bobcat. I have been going through all this because I am bored, somehow I am deriving pleasure from it, a weird sort of satisfaction. I guess I could explain it but I can't.

I could bail on the Bobcat deal but its just to much fun to watch.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> You use a non locking latch hook to lift personnel with and you will be in violation of OSHA regs.
> 
> But what do you care?
> 
> Them there Shur-Loc hooks are too safe n funky for real men, huh?



Jo, we get it, thanks.

Where is that video of the bicycle you made for climbing trees?


----------



## dbl612

was a unicycle with a latching seat!


----------



## jomoco

On YouTube with a whopping 67 views!

I'm gonna be famous!

jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Lost a job from a kitty I have been patronizing for 10 years and she's been paying. She told me she had given me plenty of chances to lower my price on this job, I was like, " Oh, I didn't catch on, my bad"

Told me her neighbor told her to try this other tree guy who will do the job for half of my price, I said, " No ****, really?"

Asked me if I was going to still plow her drive, I said, " I don't know"

She went on and on, I said, " Say goodbye Phyllis"


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> On YouTube with a whopping 67 views!
> 
> I'm gonna be famous!
> 
> jomoco



I thought it was pretty damn interesting.


----------



## jomoco

Nah Dr. Pro,

It gets real interesting when you strap a remotely controlled powered rope spool to the base of the tree like a Hobbs device, run the rope up the tree to a pulley, then back to the ground where I attach to it like a true spider. Push my remote control toggle one way, I go up, the other way, I go down. No trailing ropes below me. My ability to redirect limited only by the number of pullies I carry.

Push button laziness, for old orthopedically challenged climbers!

jomoco


----------



## pro94lt

All this back and forth sounds like the chainsaw guys arguing over what's the best 2 stroke oil to use


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Nah Dr. Pro,
> 
> It gets real interesting when you strap a remotely controlled powered rope spool to the base of the tree like a Hobbs device, run the rope up the tree to a pulley, then back to the ground where I attach to it like a true spider. Push my remote control toggle one way, I go up, the other way, I go down. No trailing ropes below me. My ability to redirect limited only by the number of pullies I carry.
> 
> Push button laziness, for old orthopedically challenged climbers!
> 
> jomoco



Wouldn't be easier and cheaper to hire a Mexican?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pro94lt said:


> All this back and forth sounds like the chainsaw guys arguing over what's the best 2 stroke oil to use



If you run Stihl then you use Stihl oil, if you run Husky you use Husky oil, if you run both it doesn't matter as long as its one or the other. What's to argue about?


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If you run Stihl then you use Stihl oil, if you run Husky you use Husky oil, if you run both it doesn't matter as long as its one or the other. What's to argue about?


I use Lucas semi-synthetic 32:1


----------



## no tree to big

U know what Im going to go hang my ****ing 165 pound ball from the mother ****ing gate and show how that ***** hangs just fine


----------



## no tree to big

And after that Im going to go make a pick and hang the whole rigging off the gate and see what happens!


----------



## jomoco

Which tree company will go full on green first?

CNG trucks, buckets and chippers?

If refuse corps can do it?

The tree industry can too.

Yuh hear me Jeff? Then you'll nab the plush airport contracts, and the port district, the zoo n sea world!

California dreamin....

jomoco


----------



## formationrx

DR. P. Proteus said:


> http://s539.photobucket.com/user/treemandanbucket/media/treejob_057.jpg.html
> 
> I've been off the ground a couple of times.


dan...
good pics... nice work.. whats up with those knee pads?... never seen anyone use them...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

formationrx said:


> dan...
> good pics... nice work.. whats up with those knee pads?... never seen anyone use them...


He has tender knees so he has to keep them protected.


----------



## tree MDS

What an awesome job we're starting today. I've got a ton spruce and hemlock trees to flop, drag around and stuff in the chipper with the tractor, and a ball field to process them in (not to mention the rest of the job). Should be sweet. Got everything out there but the truck and chipper yesterday. All saws sharp (including the three 372's), new blades in the chipper.... and instead of going all the way across town, I have a huge chip dump three country roads over and only about ten mins away (nice fall colors too). Should be a good day.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have settlement in 2 hrs for our new house. Then I gotta go bust my ass to try and pay for it. 
Here is a picture of what the sunsets at our new house look like.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

formationrx said:


> dan...
> good pics... nice work.. whats up with those knee pads?... never seen anyone use them...



Well the armed forces use them...

And I seent the dude on the TV show FILTHY RICHES use them when he goes burl hunting.


----------



## moojpg2

Took down a big old spruce that got topped by a storm last year. Carpenter ants were starting to live in the top but she was still safe to climb.


----------



## treeclimber101

Kinda funny .... 3 pages of Jomoco trying to peddle that crap . I think that those hooks give many fish a headache here you can figure out why LOL . And as for rigging falling I will say I have seen that happen before but to see a guy get whacked with 2 12ft slings was actually real funny ! But I'm ****ed up like that , I check to see if he's alright then I mock and humiliate that person


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> jomoco- next time you change out your wire rope get some rotation resistant 19x19 class and your spinning will end. almost an industry standard for 15-20 years now, standard equipment on all lift cranes used for hookwork from all brands foreign and domestic.


He was prolly to cheap to pay the 5.00 more a foot , so he'd rather make everyone else feel like dicks . I've seen some crazy **** but I have never seen anyone get hit by a spun up ball ! That's just ludicrous .... ! He's like a Jehovah's Witness now , ya gotta throw fresh hot pee on em to get them off the porch


----------



## KenJax Tree

I've discovered If you answer the door naked the JW's usually don't come back.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> I've discovered If you answer the door naked the JW's usually don't come back.


I answered with a boner once and kepty hands on my hips and just kept hip thrusting left an right . Believe it or not they weren't phased . But I was real stoned


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I answered with a boner once and kepty hands on my hips and just kept hip thrusting left an right . Believe it or not they weren't phased . But I was real stoned


Probably could've spared the details, but thanks for the image


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Probably could've spared the details, but thanks for the image


Take it all in buttercup


----------



## no tree to big

Tried to break my leg today that's gonna hurt in the morning the feeling came back in my foot after an hour so that's good right?


----------



## tree MDS

Fed the
chipper all day long. 2 and 3/4 loads of chips out, about five or six 11 foot logs was all that was left. Probably 3k of the job done (while sitting on my ass). The people added another day too. Good day all around.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Fed theView attachment 371237
> chipper all day long. 2 and 3/4 loads of chips out, about five or six 11 foot logs was all that was left. Probably 3k of the job done (while sitting on my ass). The people added another day too. Good day all around.


Easy money!


----------



## Zale

no tree to big said:


> Tried to break my leg today that's gonna hurt in the morning the feeling came back in my foot after an hour so that's good right?




As a general rule, feeling in your leg is a good thing. Bone sticking out of leg is a bad thing.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

deadwooding on ash trees, some way too close to power. hate when it's close enough to touch.


----------



## no tree to big

John Paul Sanborn said:


> deadwooding on ash trees, some way too close to power. hate when it's close enough to touch.


Welcome back!
u have ash that can still be dead wooded? Intense


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Fed theView attachment 371237
> chipper all day long. 2 and 3/4 loads of chips out, about five or six 11 foot logs was all that was left. Probably 3k of the job done (while sitting on my ass). The people added another day too. Good day all around.




You are pretty slick with that tractor.


Anyway:

I sliced up a whirlpool with my 200 today. Tried a sawzall, it was to slow.


I threw an old chain on it, cut through the main power cable no problem then chunked out the rest pretty damn quick! That and a pick axe here and there.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tree...ny-Quick/219117898283334?hc_location=timeline


Reg is in there somewhere.


----------



## bigremovals

John Paul Sanborn said:


> deadwooding on ash trees, some way too close to power. hate when it's close enough to touch.


i hate trimming ashes any where haha


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tree...ny-Quick/219117898283334?hc_location=timeline
> 
> 
> Reg is in there somewhere.


I liked the video where he cut through the steel core flip line. Thought it would be harder to cut through.


----------



## tree MDS

Soo... got the word last night that my main guy is (finally) leaving for Tennessee. Would've been better if it weren't in the middle of a 7k job. I guess my arm is gonna have to be ready now.

That leaves me and Animal. Animal can work like any ten Mexicans. He also can't drive standard at 40 years old. Thankfully its raining today anyway. I'll have to find an extra guy today. Welcome to the tree service.


----------



## derwoodii

sorted a few storm trees down after 109 click winds


----------



## KenJax Tree

You all have a great time working the rest of the week.


----------



## capetrees

KenJax Tree said:


> You all have a great time working the rest of the week.



6 weeks from now for a week. can't wait


----------



## treeclimber101

OLD OAK said:


> I liked the video where he cut through the steel core flip line. Thought it would be harder to cut through.


Ay yi yi the old steel cord debate , yea I can rip ass through one with a sharp 66 but in everyday use they are better then any rope lanyard out ....


----------



## treeclimber101

I would imagine if you lay a saw into concrete it gonna cut a nice kerf as well . And who cuts in that direction anyway , when does that happen ?


----------



## squad143

Was supposed to spend the week up north (have tons to do up there). Monday afternoon, I loose 5th gear in the Dodge 3500 chip truck (common problem with that transmission)
Spent Tuesday running around getting a ton of neglected stuff done.
Helped my buddy out today.
I did line clearing while John removed a big old sugar maple.












Had a fun day.
Got to help out a friend and also salvage my week


----------



## jomoco

Nice pics n work Squad.

jomoco


----------



## NCTREE

Well I broke down an purchased a new Vermeer mini yesterday. Vermeer gave me a good deal on a 650 since the new model is said to come out this month. Should be delivered tomorrow. Couldn't afford to throw down for a grapple though, got a bucket with it. I'm looking for a set of cheap forks for now. Anyone know of any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> Well I broke down an purchased a new Vermeer mini yesterday. Vermeer gave me a good deal on a 650 since the new model is said to come out this month. Should be delivered tomorrow. Couldn't afford to throw down for a grapple though, got a bucket with it. I'm looking for a set of cheap forks for now. Anyone know of any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try mark supply company in saxton, pa. I think forks are around $400 and a grapple is around $1000. Nick is a great guy to deal with. If you need his number let me know.


----------



## treeman75

squad143 said:


> Was supposed to spend the week up north (have tons to do up there). Monday afternoon, I loose 5th gear in the Dodge 3500 chip truck (common problem with that transmission)
> Spent Tuesday running around getting a ton of neglected stuff done.
> Helped my buddy out today.
> I did line clearing while John removed a big old sugar maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fun day.
> Got to help out a friend and also salvage my week


How much do those mats weigh?


----------



## dbl612

treeman75 said:


> How much do those mats weigh?


best investment you will make


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> best investment you will make


That's not an answer to the question


----------



## treeman75

I thought i read that they are 80-100lbs but i cant see them weighing that much.


----------



## Toddppm

2treeornot2tree said:


> Try mark supply company in saxton, pa. I think forks are around $400 and a grapple is around $1000. Nick is a great guy to deal with. If you need his number let me know.



Unless you're Canadian then I hear they're real dicks


----------



## dbl612

treeman75 said:


> I thought i read that they are 80-100lbs but i cant see them weighing that much.


4x8 alternamats weigh 86# EA 3X8 WEIGH 64#EA.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> That's not an answer to the question


EDDIE WHAT WEIGHS MORE A POUND OF FEATHERS OR A POUND OF LEAD ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE MOON?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Toddppm said:


> Unless you're Canadian then I hear they're real dicks


Yeah i went out to get my new 72" grapple, Nick took about 20 mins to sit down and chit chat with me. He son was born 2 weeks after my son was. He is a real nice guy. I asked him about that situation. He said the guy basically called his dad a lier because the new oil in the diesel engine was dirt already. Of course it's gonna be the second you start the engine. Just the way diesel engines are.


----------



## Toddppm

Hmmm, That would do It for me too We did only hear 1 side of the story here....


----------



## OLD OAK

squad143 said:


> Was supposed to spend the week up north (have tons to do up there). Monday afternoon, I loose 5th gear in the Dodge 3500 chip truck (common problem with that transmission)
> Spent Tuesday running around getting a ton of neglected stuff done.
> Helped my buddy out today.
> I did line clearing while John removed a big old sugar maple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fun day.
> Got to help out a friend and also salvage my week


 That sure is a lot of mats, i count 24 +. With a run that long i would have to charge extra to put them down or just drive over the lawn. I only have 4 mats and about 15 sheets of plywood so i would be short on that road anyway. Looks good


----------



## treeclimber101

dbl612 said:


> EDDIE WHAT WEIGHS MORE A POUND OF FEATHERS OR A POUND OF LEAD ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE MOON?


Lead !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Another good day. Cleared $2100 for the second day in a row. Now if I could just do that everyday.





Magic trick! Lol


----------



## bigremovals

NCTREE said:


> Well I broke down an purchased a new Vermeer mini yesterday. Vermeer gave me a good deal on a 650 since the new model is said to come out this month. Should be delivered tomorrow. Couldn't afford to throw down for a grapple though, got a bucket with it. I'm looking for a set of cheap forks for now. Anyone know of any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how much did u pay for it


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I remember way back when I was the only one around here who had a mini, not even The Vet had one... and now look at me.


----------



## nbouley010

I got to ride around on a gator 850 all day and cut downed trees on a hunter walk-in trail for a dozer to move. Yup, rough day


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I remember way back when I was the only one around here who had a mini, not even The Vet had one... and now look at me.


 Yeah just look at you....still ******* around with a broken down clapped out loader


----------



## treeman75

treeslayer said:


> I hear you on that, it's a tough one.
> I don't split anything green, I only take home super dead dry stuff, and small pieces that don't require more than one hit, my hydraulic logsplitters are real
> lonely, I only split with the machine on knotty pieces, prefer my axe. remember this one?



Here is a few old vids from treeslayer


----------



## treeman75

treeslayer said:


> I hear you on that, it's a tough one.
> I don't split anything green, I only take home super dead dry stuff, and small pieces that don't require more than one hit, my hydraulic logsplitters are real
> lonely, I only split with the machine on knotty pieces, prefer my axe. remember this one?



Here is a few old vids from treeslayer


----------



## treeman75

treevet said:


> I started climbing in 1969 and have never stopped. I have run my own business since 1971 and can prove it.
> 
> You are a blowhard and I would slap the piss out of you if given the chance.


Thats funny!lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

I wish Dave would come back


----------



## capetrees

Are you posting in here from a hunting trip? REALLY??

Any shots, any brown furry animals hanging outside??


----------



## KenJax Tree

capetrees said:


> Are you posting in here from a hunting trip? REALLY??
> 
> Any shots, any brown furry animals hanging outside??


Lol i'm home now it wasn't really a trip i was an hour away from home. Going to different spot today and will be back Sunday. Nothing hanging yet, i saw a lot of doe and a couple small bucks but didn't shoot i'm being patient i still have a few months to hunt lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah just look at you....still ******* around with a broken down clapped out loader



I need a hug!


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I need a hug!


I'll let MB know that


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> I'll let MB know that



OK, no hug, I will just eet mah breffess.

http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff353/treemandanbucket/001-23.jpg


----------



## treeman75

Its stump day today we have six to do. They are all easy ones but one big nasty silver maple that will take a couple hours.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was talking to a guy I went to school with on fb last night about coming out and doing some tree work for him in the next couple weeks around 10pm last night. Woke up this morning to hear about a car accident around 2 am this morning. Found out he died in the car accident.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Wow that sucks dude....sorry to hear that.


----------



## treeclimber101

Jesus Jared ! Wtf ? Happens out there . Trucks rolling friends dying y'all need to put alittle more foot on the brake peddle


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

They speed was a factor. He rolled his mustang he got a couple months ago


----------



## treeman75




----------



## squad143

OLD OAK said:


> That sure is a lot of mats, i count 24 +. With a run that long i would have to charge extra to put them down or just drive over the lawn. I only have 4 mats and about 15 sheets of plywood so i would be short on that road anyway. Looks good



There were 12 Alturna mats (86 lbs each), the rest of them were forming plywood or regular 3/4" ply.
Ground was way too soft to drive on.


----------



## squad143

2treeornot2tree said:


> Yeah i went out to get my new 72" grapple, Nick took about 20 mins to sit down and chit chat with me. He son was born 2 weeks after my son was. He is a real nice guy. I asked him about that situation. He said the guy basically called his dad a lier because the new oil in the diesel engine was dirt already. Of course it's gonna be the second you start the engine. Just the way diesel engines are.



Yup, three sides to every story. His, mine and the truth  I stand by my story. I have put that experience behind me and have moved on.

NC, if you want a new attachment, Nick does have good prices on them. There is no dispute to new. Used........ well everyone has their own interpretation.


----------



## squad143

Deevo was a big help yesterday.

We were doing a large Poplar removal yesterday and soon realized that it was more dead (weak) than we originally realized. A quick call to Devon and he made himself and lift available.





It was a tight fit, but the lift made it in


----------



## squad143

We had taken down most of the live portions while waiting for Devon to drive down to Toronto.




The tree tested the reach of the lift








Was a long day




Our log dolly had a flat, so Devon let us use his Arbor Trolly




Once again Devon, thanks for helping us out.


----------



## jomoco

Nice pics Squad.

Yu need a real climber so as to get them dang buckets out of the DZ!

Impressive takedown mate!

jomoco


----------



## treeclimber101

A real climber ...... That's funny that you would ever compare yourself to piece of equipment that doesn't stop it just works all day to make the guy in the air more comfortable . That's a stupid thing to say and if you believe that your a fool . Anywhere when a machine can be used to help it should be . It's safer and more efficient not sometimes all the time .. I think you've been hit with the rigging in the head a few to many times mate!


----------



## Pelorus

Um......kinda hate to interrupt your war with a moment of clarity, but I'm pretty sure Jomoco was just kidding, Eddie.


----------



## treeclimber101

Pelorus said:


> Um......kinda hate to interrupt your war with a moment of clarity, but I'm pretty sure Jomoco was just kidding, Eddie.


Ok .... I flushed it ....


----------



## OLD OAK

squad143 said:


> We had taken down most of the live portions while waiting for Devon to drive down to Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tree tested the reach of the lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a long day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our log dolly had a flat, so Devon let us use his Arbor Trolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Devon, thanks for helping us out.


 I hope you really stuck it to them for that tree. People will let their tree die and do nothing about it until it is so dead it is about to fall over and then wonder why it cost so much to remove it.


----------



## mckeetree

What brand of lift is that. That is a squirrely looking way the bucket is attached. Looks like problems.


----------



## treeman75

We had to pull the stumper out three times to clean it out to see what we had. A little sore from the cob fork today.


----------



## NCTREE

squad143 said:


> Yup, three sides to every story. His, mine and the truth  I stand by my story. I have put that experience behind me and have moved on.
> 
> NC, if you want a new attachment, Nick does have good prices on them. There is no dispute to new. Used........ well everyone has their own interpretation.


 This guy seems pretty popular, i'll have to give him a call. What's his number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Well, the arm is finally back to work. Just a matter of breaking the ice really. Still calling in as much help as I can while it gets back fully, but yanking on pull cords and ****ing some **** up a little. Good as over with now. 

Scored a nice couple jobs lately too. One of which is a nice maple @ $2400 that we're gonna kill tomorrow. Yeah, that's right, Sunday.


----------



## treeman75

Last pic from stump day.


----------



## treeman75

My boys on picture day last week.


----------



## tree MDS

Must've been a long way to the dump. My stump guy has been doing his usual brutalizing on the job we just finished. I'm amazed at the abuse that guys puts that thing through. Its a controlled abuse, I just don't know that I could stand to do it at 55k for the machine.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeman75 said:


> Last pic from stump day.View attachment 371915


Sometimes I wish I had a clam shell grapple for picking up debris. I might make a bolt on one simular to bmg brands one.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a clan she'll grapple for picking up debris. I might make a bolt on one simular to bmg brands one.



You might wanna just simmer down with the giant clam for a bit. Just saying.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Why you say that? It would be super handy for cleaning up stump grindings and loose debris.


----------



## tree MDS

I just wanted to mention your giant clam. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Gotta see if I can get the valve/switch that engages the 4x4 on my bucket working, as I think I'm gonna need it tomorrow. Damn thing just blows air out the side of the valve body. I tried spraying it in the truck, gonna try taking it apart and spraying it inside next. I dunno, not sure where I'd even get something like that.. short of marmon harrington maybe. Pita.


----------



## tree MDS

Could always just wrap the winch cable around the ****ing tree and drag that ********** up the hill to the tree if it came to it I suppose. Lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You should be able to get those air transfer switches from almost any big truck shop. I have a air transfer switch in my chip truck to switch between the boom and dump feature.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> I just wanted to mention your giant clam. lol


That gave me a good laugh!


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Must've been a long way to the dump. My stump guy has been doing his usual brutalizing on the job we just finished. I'm amazed at the abuse that guys puts that thing through. Its a controlled abuse, I just don't know that I could stand to do it at 55k for the machine.


Ya, i didnt want to take the 40 min to dump so just clammed it in the picker. I took out three dump trailer loads from that stump. I have thought about buying one but my guy treats me good. We did six stumps including that big one and he charged me 500 bucks. It would be one more thing to maintain and pull around.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a clam shell grapple for picking up debris. I might make a bolt on one simular to bmg brands one.


Ya, i really like the clam it works good for everything.


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> Why you say that? It would be super handy for cleaning up stump grindings and loose debris.


They sell the clam that slide over the thumbs and it basically is chained on to what already have


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> Ya, i didnt want to take the 40 min to dump so just clammed it in the picker. I took out three dump trailer loads from that stump. I have thought about buying one but my guy treats me good. We did six stumps including that big one and he charged me 500 bucks. It would be one more thing to maintain and pull around.


Yea I'd say he treats you really good. I bet he's a retired guy that just does the stumping to have something to do. Plus you guys are probably fun to hang with. [emoji2][emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman75

luckydad said:


> Yea I'd say he treats you really good. I bet he's a retired guy that just does the stumping to have something to do. Plus you guys are probably fun to hang with. [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you know?! He is in his seventies and retired tree guy. He runs a ad in the paper and stays busy and makes good money. Ya, most of the time he sticks around while we clean it up to BS. We have become good friends over the years and fishing buddies. He is the kind of friend if you need someone to talk to he is there and gives good advice.


----------



## treeman75

no tree to big said:


> Wtf!!!!!!!!!!


Lol. Good for you!


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> Lol. Good for you!


More like **** me


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> They sell the clam that slide over the thumbs and it basically is chained on to what already have


Do you know who makes them?


----------



## moojpg2

Snagged a nice running ms192t for $135 with my business partner at a pawn shop on main street in hartford. Man i thought we were gonna die.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Well, the arm is finally back to work. Just a matter of breaking the ice really. Still calling in as much help as I can while it gets back fully, but yanking on pull cords and ****ing some **** up a little. Good as over with now.
> 
> Scored a nice couple jobs lately too. One of which is a nice maple @ $2400 that we're gonna kill tomorrow. Yeah, that's right, Sunday.



I do not understand the way you and a few others post the amount of money you make. Why?
Can you do over 6k a day? Everyday, all year?, That would be a lot of posting!
Jeff opcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom

moojpg2 said:


> Snagged a nice running ms192t for $135 with my business partner at a pawn shop on main street in hartford. Man i thought we were gonna die.



So you threw away $135 dollars,,,,impo,( in my professional opinion)
Jeff


----------



## moojpg2

Nahh, for that kind of money if it keeps a few hundred hours off our beloved ms200t's doing light pruning and such I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> I do not understand the way you and a few others post the amount of money you make. Why?
> Can you do over 6k a day? Everyday, all year?, That would be a lot of posting!
> Jeff opcorn:


Good question Jeff. But it inevitably leads to the next query of why you're such a ****?


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I do not understand the way you and a few others post the amount of money you make. Why?
> Can you do over 6k a day? Everyday, all year?, That would be a lot of posting!
> Jeff opcorn:



Right. And at that rate I might be able to afford my very own hitch pin minion. Lol.

I swear tough, someone misplaced one the other day, and that **** really did piss me off!!! Lol.


----------



## jomoco

↑
I do not understand the way you and a few others post the amount of money you make. Why?
Can you do over 6k a day? Everyday, all year?, That would be a lot of posting!
Jeff opcorn:
Good question Jeff. But it inevitably leads to the next query of why you're such a ****?

Cuz he caint climb no mo!

It'd tick me off too!

jomoco


----------



## dbl612

jomoco said:


> ↑
> I do not understand the way you and a few others post the amount of money you make. Why?
> Can you do over 6k a day? Everyday, all year?, That would be a lot of posting!
> Jeff opcorn:
> Good question Jeff. But it inevitably leads to the next query of why you're such a ****?
> 
> Cuz he caint climb no mo!
> 
> It'd tick me off too!
> 
> jomoco


i'm sure jeff is doing very well on the ground


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> I do not understand the way you and a few others post the amount of money you make. Why?
> Can you do over 6k a day? Everyday, all year?, That would be a lot of posting!
> Jeff opcorn:



The same reason rich guys wear 5K watches on their arm but look at their phone to tell the time. Flaunting it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I got it !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> The same reason rich guys wear 5K watches on their arm but look at their phone to tell the time. Flaunting it.



Its not bragging, more of a confirmation, which is understandable in this business.

Jeff's mind has been polluted by what the people is white shirts tell him, which is understandable in this business too.


----------



## gorman

If everyone "confirmed" what they were getting on here, this would be a an intolerable thread.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> If everyone "confirmed" what they were getting on here, this would be a an intolerable thread.




Hey, sometimes I am so ecstatic about getting a getting a job at a decent price I have to proclaim it to you guys just to make sure I am not dreaming.

And then the fact that I got it done and still made money, well, its a pretty big deal.

I don't think anyone on here is bragging to anyone about how much they make, its not like that.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> If everyone "confirmed" what they were getting on here, this would be a an intolerable thread.



I can tell you this...some folks on here don't charge enough to even make me want to get out of bed. I know this from fact. Others appear to make up a bunch of BS. Then there are a few that seem to be knocking it down and telling the truth about it.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> I can tell you this...some folks on here don't charge enough to even make me want to get out of bed. I know this from fact. Others appear to make up a bunch of BS. Then there are a few that seem to be knocking it down and telling the truth about it.



I think it's all relative. Someone that has a fraction of the overhead as you obviously won't charge as much. And competition prices have a directing force as well.


----------



## jomoco

Industry standards are 60 bucks a man hour, higher if permits and traffic control are factors.

Do the math.

jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

jomoco said:


> Industry standards are 60 bucks a man hour, higher if permits and traffic control are factors.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> jomoco


Ok u do this math when I go work on my own I go out with a pickup with a chip box an almost 30 year old chipper and a pile of ropes and saws I average more then 60/hr every day more then 70 and generally more then 80


----------



## jomoco

You must be like my 365's mate!

Special....

jomoco


----------



## treeman75

I have three guys with me so i shoot for 2k a day. Some days its 3-4k and some 1k a day. All i know is we are making money, paying bills and living the dream.


----------



## treeman75

I got a call at 7:30 this morning with a down lead. He said i have worked for him but i dont think so. Tried calling one of my guys, no answer.


----------



## no tree to big

I'll be there in 15!


----------



## jefflovstrom

jomoco said:


> Industry standards are 60 bucks a man hour, higher if permits and traffic control are factors.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> jomoco



You are right about that, Jon. It is tough to keep it up year round.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

I was not being a ****. Just curious why anyone would post, some almost daily, about how much money they made.
Maybe a culture thing.
Not trying to start anything,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Argh! No! Please stop


----------



## treeman75

Get there and never have met the guy but he is talking to me like he knows me and points out where the tree was i cut down for him last year that i have never seen. I signed him up and told him we will be there in the morning.


----------



## treeclimber101

I do between 12/1600 with myself and another guy , sometimes 15/18 but that's only on residential work commercial is never more then 1500 but never under 12 .... Ever but hey not only am living the dream I have people in my house in full time school/college and I am able to still carry it all .


----------



## treeclimber101

I know wholeheartedly that's there is a fair amount of shittalking/flat out lying about what some guys charge . The market isn't that great and it's saturated but hey I deal with BSers online ad in real life ! Don't much phase me anymore


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> I do between 12/1600 with myself and another guy , sometimes 15/18 but that's only on residential work commercial is never more then 1500 but never under 12 .... Ever but hey not only am living the dream I have people in my house in full time school/college and I am able to still carry it all .


I know what your saying. My wife is working on her masters and lets me know when the bill is due.


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus, I was just talking shop you bunch of ****ing old ladies. Anyway, tree is down, just gotta go pick up the wood tomorrow. Didn't feel like working till 6:30 on a "Sunday". Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Here's one with one of my goonball brush draggers ruining the gratuitous equipment shot for the day. You all can chuckle on this one, but in a pinch, he gets the brush moving out. And I guess sometimes that's all that really matters, isn't it?


----------



## treecutterjr

treeclimber101 said:


> I know wholeheartedly that's there is a fair amount of shittalking/flat out lying about what some guys charge . The market isn't that great and it's saturated but hey I deal with BSers online ad in real life ! Don't much phase me anymore


You mean when people say:"knocked out this 200 ft Hackberry today




me and 1 groundie! $18k. Only took 75 minutes including drive time"
They Aren't being 100% truthful?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Jesus, I was just talking shop you bunch of ****ing old ladies. Anyway, tree is down, just gotta go pick up the wood tomorrow. Didn't feel like working till 6:30 on a "Sunday". Lol. View attachment 372283
> View attachment 372284



If I were a golden girl, it'd be Blanch.


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeclimber101 said:


> I do between 12/1600 with myself and another guy , sometimes 15/18 but that's only on residential work commercial is never more then 1500 but never under 12 .... Ever but hey not only am living the dream I have people in my house in full time school/college and I am able to still carry it all .



I thought you were living in your chip box, did I miss something?


----------



## treeclimber101

I was .... It was sobering .. And even if I still was I would still be paying for the same **** .... And the lights and heat in the chip box . So even if I leave I still pay all the bills


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> I thought you were living in your chip box, did I miss something?



Lol. Yeah, how'd that deal work out.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> If I were a golden girl, it'd be Blanch.



You are, and that sounds about right to me.


----------



## no tree to big

I didn't make no money today and almost got suckered into buying a laptop for the gf, yikes


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> I didn't make no money today and almost got suckered into buying a laptop for the gf, yikes


Tell her she can suck it out of the tip of your **** ! Wait maybe that's why I was living on my buddies couch ... Scratch that !


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> Tell her she can suck it out of the tip of your **** ! Wait maybe that's why I was living on my buddies couch ... Scratch that !


Haha I told her 3sum and she gets it! I think she said ok...


----------



## Toddppm

treeman75 said:


> Get there and never have met the guy but he is talking to me like he knows me and points out where the tree was i cut down for him last year that i have never seen. I signed him up and told him we will be there in the morning.



I've had that happen a few times, usually it's oh you worked for my neighbor over there and I liked the work you did! Sometimes I try to correct them, sometimes not, never sure what their reaction will be.
Would you cancel any kind of work if you thought you were hiring a referred company and it's not even the right one?


----------



## Toddppm

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Here's one with one of my goonball brush draggers ruining the gratuitous equipment shot for the day. You all can chuckle on this one, but in a pinch, he gets the brush moving out. And I guess sometimes that's all that really matters, isn't it?View attachment 372290



You got so much work coming in you have to works Sundays too??? Damn, how much you make on that job again??!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL yea


----------



## Affordabletree

I am acting as a sub contractor for a tree service that I used to work for and we got to our jobsite in charlevoix mi to remove 200 dead ash trees. 

Not to bad of a view for the next two weeks.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> You got so much work coming in you have to works Sundays too??? Damn, how much you make on that job again??!!!!



Yes, that's it.. you guessed it, I'm so stark raving mad successful, I gotta do those Sundays just to keep up!! Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

No that's the only day he can get guys that have jobs to help him lol Sundays I better be getting atleast double time!


----------



## tree MDS

Affordabletree said:


> I am acting as a sub contractor for a tree service that I used to work for and we got to our jobsite in charlevoix mi to remove 200 dead ash trees.
> 
> Not to bad of a view for the next two weeks.



What're you gay or something!!?? I thought you were supposed to be cutting trees!!??


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> No that's the only day he can get guys that have jobs to help him lol Sundays I better be getting atleast double time!



Very observant (for a ****ing moron).. what tipped you off?? Lol!!


----------



## no tree to big

Affordabletree said:


> I am acting as a sub contractor for a tree service that I used to work for and we got to our jobsite in charlevoix mi to remove 200 dead ash trees.
> 
> Not to bad of a view for the next two weeks.


In 2 weeks Im going up to a private resort on an island in north WI to do a weeks worth of work for a family friend should be fun!


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> In 2 weeks Im going up to a private resort on an island in north WI to do a weeks worth of work for a family friend should be fun!



Lol. I bet. Probably a fellow pole smoker.

Just saying..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Moved a bunch of heavy objects around the yard yesterday then dropped that loader of at a job a few minutes ago for tomorrow's glorious day of stump grinding which I thought I would never see.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I bet. Probably a fellow pole smoker.
> 
> Just saying..


Don't be jealous I can get ***** whenever I want


----------



## tree MDS

Psst... time to punch that time clock. Lol. Bossmans name on door. Just saying. 

And don't you worry about me. I'm fine.


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> I didn't make no money today and almost got suckered into buying a laptop for the gf, yikes



But u said "almost". You held out and stayed strong. That's what matters.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Psst... time to punch that time clock. Lol. Bossmans name on door. Just saying.
> 
> And don't you worry about me. I'm fine.


Haha yea but I probably still make more money then you then I run a half assed Co. aswell, that prob does about as much work as yours


----------



## jefflovstrom

Working downtown San Diego starting at 5am tomorrow for the whole week. 
I hate downtown. Really, I hate driving thru and around and mostly the parking issue's, but being at Seaport Village early in the morning is pretty nice. I will probably take some pics. We are supposed to cool down this week. Been hot as hell lately. 
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Haha yea but I probably still make more money then you then I run a half assed Co. aswell, that prob does about as much work as yours



Yeah, this half assed fledgling company (that's all sudden news to us), sounds pretty pmomising. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Ok u do this math when I go work on my own I go out with a pickup with a chip box an almost 30 year old chipper and a pile of ropes and saws I average more then 60/hr every day more then 70 and generally more then 80



Lol. Sounds like something you'll really be able to hang your hat on.


----------



## no tree to big

Yup I also don't plan on staying in tree work....


----------



## no tree to big

Not sure id really call 1 day and a few afternoons a Co though but I do have a truck and chipper so works for me! I'm also thinking about getting a new trailer too, oh my not sure though might just rebuild my old one. I could do 2 days but I don't work Sundays


----------



## Affordabletree

no tree to big said:


> In 2 weeks Im going up to a private resort on an island in north WI to do a weeks worth of work for a family friend should be fun!


Mds I'm not gay. And yeah tree work is what I'm here for there will be pics of some of the trees to come down also.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Yup I also don't plan on staying in tree work....



I'm sure the industry will be at a huge loss. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure the industry will be at a huge loss. Lol.


It will be there, won't be nobody to tell the fukin rich bastards in this town off! Back to the land of slate sidewalks granite curbs and brick roads, like holy **** I don't wanna put my trucks on this almost got to fight a yuppie millionaire hotel owner today, priceless!, he call the village my office and probably the senator lol


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> It will be there, won't be nobody to tell the fukin rich bastards in this town off! Back to the land of slate sidewalks granite curbs and brick roads, like holy **** I don't wanna put my trucks on this almost got to fight a yuppie millionaire hotel owner today, priceless!, he call the village my office and probably the senator lol


Ahhhhh...... The struggle !


----------



## treecutterjr

Working on the 1 ton today. Should be alot easier to overload now


----------



## no tree to big

Get your self a nice tarp for the top and presto backup chipper truck and throw a few.logs on to boot
What's the gvw of that thang?


----------



## moojpg2

No tree too big....until he drops one on some yuppies house and gets sued into the stone age lol


----------



## moojpg2

I went around collecting payments and looked at a couple jobs today. One is tall top heavy leaner of an oak. Quoted high on it so if i get it it'll be worth the hassle.


----------



## treeclimber101

That poor truck ...... Put it out to pasture ....


----------



## no tree to big

Nope all the yuppies thank me when i pull a tree off tgere over priced cracker box of a house.

Arnt all trees top heavy? That's why they fall over?


----------



## Zale

Well, last week the backlog was down to less than a week and today its back to 5 weeks. I had two HOA contracts come in. I would tell you how much they are but some people consider that to be poor taste.


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> Working on the 1 ton today. Should be alot easier to overload now


 Looks like a log got dropped on the back of the cab = no rear window and wet seat when it rains. The new bed does look good.


----------



## no tree to big

Zale said:


> Well, last week the backlog was down to less than a week and today its back to 5 weeks. I had two HOA contracts come in. I would tell you how much they are but some people consider that to be poor taste.


Oooooo can we guess? Removals or trimming?


----------



## treecutterjr

Rear Window was busted when I bought it, but the roof did have a few run ins w/ wood while trying to lower it straight from the tree. It'll be firewood time soon so it'll work out pretty good for deliveries


----------



## treeclimber101

Pruning is my guess


----------



## no tree to big

$46700?


----------



## capetrees

$1

Doing the old "price is right" trick. Let the other guys bid high.


----------



## no tree to big

Haha so is it closest without going over?


----------



## Zale

no tree to big said:


> Oooooo can we guess? Removals or trimming?



All removals and grinding the stumps.


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm gonna say 45,000 9K a week xs 5


----------



## jefflovstrom

Working downtown San Diego. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

how do we post pics now?
Jeff


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm gonna say 45,000 9K a week xs 5



Close.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha ..... Like this Jeffry


----------



## tree MDS

$170 plus ups for this little thing. Grr. Should have it in a couple days (thanks for the tip tom). I knew it wasn't gonna be that simple.


----------



## no tree to big

why does there have to be a maze?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> $170 plus ups for this little thing. Grr. Should have it in a couple days (thanks for the tip tom). I knew it wasn't gonna be that simple.View attachment 372579


would of been twice that from marmon harrington.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea marmon and Harrington woulda had there **** in your ass


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> would of been twice that from marmon harrington.



I'm sure. Hopefully I'll be lucky enough to die before I ever need something big like a transfer or anything from them. Lol


----------



## no tree to big

Got the signed contract for trimming 5k trees, oh joy!


----------



## NCTREE

no tree to big said:


> Got the signed contract for trimming 5k trees, oh joy!


Nice! Here's a 2k trim job I landed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Pin oak? If you're anywhere near as meticulous as me, you won't make too much on that one. Lol. 

Here's one I did earlier this year. And yes, I climbed out of the bucket for a little bit of one side. Lost my ass in the end if looking at it by the hour. Was ready for the arboretum when I finished with it though.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I hate bidding against others in general but especially on pin oaks.


----------



## no tree to big

NCTREE said:


> Nice! Here's a 2k trim job I landed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a badass looking tree but u might have misunderstood we have 5 thousand trees to trim not 5 thousand dollars worth of trimming... I have a feeling the price tag is well into 6 figures lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I hate bidding against others in general but especially on pin oaks.



You wouldn't like it up here, Chris. Lol. I had to explain my price on a couple big removals I just priced out for the nuns earlier today. They were actually using my prices from earlier in the year to compare to my current price. I explained that I lost my ass on the last deal, and that this job was still a gift, to some extent. I got the go ahead at my rate in the end. Its ****ing brutal though. Lol, I think this was the first time I almost underbid myself!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

no tree to big said:


> That's a badass looking tree but u might have misunderstood we have 5 thousand trees to trim not 5 thousand dollars worth of trimming... I have a feeling the price tag is well into 6 figures lol


So somewhere between $100,000-$999,999


----------



## jomoco

That 2K prune's been topped at some point in its past NC Tree.

Looks that way to my eye anyway.

What is it a pin oak?

jomoco


----------



## capetrees

no tree to big said:


> That's a badass looking tree but u might have misunderstood we have 5 thousand trees to trim not 5 thousand dollars worth of trimming... I have a feeling the price tag is well into 6 figures lol



You have a feeling? Didn't you price it?


----------



## NCTREE

jomoco said:


> That 2K prune's been topped at some point in its past NC Tree.
> 
> Looks that way to my eye anyway.
> 
> What is it a pin oak?
> 
> jomoco


It hasn't been topped, maybe lions tailed a few times. I'm hoping to finish it a day and a half but yeah like MDS said ill probably lose my ass. Another guy bid it for half that a year ago and never showed up. I wouldn't either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

capetrees said:


> You have a feeling? Didn't you price it?


Nope I did not price that one, I'll try and dig up pricing info sometimes we trim per inch and sometimes T&M not sure which way this is or if its a straight price,doubt that though.
Good news is its "safety prune" raise clear street lights/signs and big dead


----------



## mckeetree

NCTREE said:


> Another guy bid it for half that a year ago and never showed up. I wouldn't either!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is a classic in this business. Some dipshit bids about half what the job should be paying trying to make SURE they get it and then never show. I see it here all the time. But then...the Mexicans down here bid them about a fourth of what the the job should pay and they DO show up...only to make a mess.


----------



## treeclimber101

Amazing can't tell the species but know it been topped already


----------



## no tree to big

I'm not entirely convinced it was topped, I have one in my front yard very similar that's never been touched at all. Dunno don't care


----------



## capetrees

jomoco said:


> That 2K prune's been topped at some point in its past NC Tree.
> 
> Looks that way to my eye anyway.
> 
> What is it a pin oak?
> 
> jomoco



??? How can you tell from that picture?

You do realize the picture is cropped right? That flat top is due the picture not being big enough, correct?


----------



## NCTREE

Like I said it's never been topped just lions tailed. It had some damage from a snow storm about 3 years ago which is why it's so bushy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Just got a slideshow text from a newer customer that we've already done a ton of work for. Big old sugar maple in front yard fell apart in a storm last night. Lol, I told him it was going down.. didn't take but a couple months. Guess he knows I'm not full of it now. I've been driving by this thing after the storms come through waiting for this


----------



## tree MDS

I should be a "certified tree risk assessor". That wood is actually huge, gonna be a nice little project.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Lol the little pile of wood and splitter in that big mess


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Lol the little pile of wood and splitter in that big mess



He (new yorker) wanted to keep the wood from the last lead that blew out. Now he says he doesn't want any of it. That's literally as far as he got, one log on the splitter. I bet he couldn't start it (rental). Lol, told him I'd sell him a cord while we're at it.


----------



## treeclimber101

Jesus Helen Keller could see that tree wasn't long for this world ! Goo work Mr risk asskisser


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Jesus Helen Keller could see that tree wasn't long for this world ! Goo work Mr risk asskisser



Oh, I know. Just made me look good in front of the customer, that's all. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

Found out I have the pleasure of starting our very lucrative stream maintenance contract back up again for 5 days next week. just for u Jeff should be 25-30 grand, all T&M! Time is money, more money!


----------



## treeclimber101

The splitter is a nice touch I can't believe that your leaves are that far colored we are still weeks away from that !


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finished up a two day municipal gig with two trees in a cemetery today. Hate that ****, between the hills, the narrow roads, and all the graves to avoid it stresses me right out. Supposedly one of my competitors lost his bucket in this cemetery taking out a number of headstones a few years back.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NCTREE said:


> Nice! Here's a 2k trim job I landed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice crack.


----------



## gorman

Engine on the stump grinder seized today. Guess what kind it was.


----------



## luckydad

Little more urban logging today. [emoji2][emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Some orange for the MDS [emoji2][emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> Engine on the stump grinder seized today. Guess what kind it was.


 sp 2000 ? If so time to up grade. I rented one about 6 years ago and it was slow as hell. It still sucks ass that the engine went tho.


----------



## TC262

gorman said:


> Engine on the stump grinder seized today. Guess what kind it was.


Gotta love them kohlers, just rent one and swap motors! Lol


----------



## gorman

TC262 said:


> Gotta love them kohlers, just rent one and swap motors! Lol



Yup. Another kohler killed.


----------



## gorman

OLD OAK said:


> sp 2000 ? If so time to up grade. I rented one about 6 years ago and it was slow as hell. It still sucks ass that the engine went tho.



What is this? Obvious day? I have the loot saved for another machine, just waiting for the right one. I really was hoping for this machine to last until the 2015 summer.


----------



## TC262

Picked up this little guy super cheap last night. 3500HD with a 12 ft flatbed dump. Not a fan of the big block in it but for $2700 I couldn't pass it up. Hoist parts and pump are all only 3 years old as well, and it's fairly clean too. Just needs a few things touched up and a good spit shinning.


----------



## Zale

Got another HOA contract today. I would tell you how much it is but I don't want to upset Jeff.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Got another HOA contract today. I would tell you how much it is but I don't want to upset Jeff.


I started one today 500 removals and pruning 15 pages long ... Ash , pear , white pine , some other crap ....Should be the better part of the winter


----------



## treeclimber101

Place is enormous


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Finished up an 850 dollar job, finished up a 2500 dollar job started a 3000 dollar job but still have to go back and finish that 6000 thousand dollar job I started in the spring.


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> I started one today 500 removals and pruning 15 pages long ... Ash , pear , white pine , some other crap ....Should be the better part of the winter


Dang u got me beat, we don't have hoa's that big around here ours are only a handful of streets


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> Dang u got me beat, we don't have hoa's that big around here ours are only a handful of streets


It's just all overgrown and what was done was all topped an regrowth just a big mish mosh mess


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

free firewood (phoenixville, Pa)













© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)
Tulip poplar logs are about 6 feet long and the diameter ranges from about 3 feet down to about 1 foot. All clean and green and solid. Delivery only and only in this area. A full load is about 2 cords un-split, I have about 2 loads left. Send an email with phone number.

Some ******* put this on Craigslist. Ha! Just think about all the loons calling in fer that free firewood!


----------



## treecutterjr

Tons of people probably call. I've done that twice here recently.








Both times I got so many responses I had to take the ad down with in a couple hours. The last time I did a couple guys started fighting over the wood because one guy was taking too much and want leaving the other one any. 

fyi: this only works well on jobs where your clients aren't going to be around.


----------



## gorman

Soo, the engine is dust. And the shaft on the pump sheared. I gotta put 2500 dollars into a machine i can sell for about 2000. .


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treecutterjr said:


> Tons of people probably call. I've done that twice here recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both times I got so many responses I had to take the ad down with in a couple hours. The last time I did a couple guys started fighting over the wood because one guy was taking too much and want leaving the other one any.
> 
> fyi: this only works well on jobs where your clients aren't going to be around.




I will admit that sometimes I don't feel like trucking it so I will have the people meet me so I can load them but its not often.

I had put " Delivery only" in my ad and had tons of people telling me they would just pick it up at their leisure, asking why they couldn't and some of them lived hours away.

Well at least there is 5 loads of thick poplar I don't have to mess with anymore.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeclimber101 said:


> Place is enormous



If you got then you got it and that's good, real good. I dunno, maybe get really stoned or hire a special tactition to deal with the people that live there?

That was actually my dream job ( I passed it up on account of the travel): I was jess gonna be driving around telling people that other people would be coming to destroy the trees. Paid Ok, had good benefits and career potential, just couldn't deal with the traveling and hotels. Oh yeah and the dealing with people, lots of people, people who would rather see you dead than running tree equipment in their yards. Oh it would have been fun !


----------



## gorman

TC262 said:


> Picked up this little guy super cheap last night. 3500HD with a 12 ft flatbed dump. Not a fan of the big block in it but for $2700 I couldn't pass it up. Hoist parts and pump are all only 3 years old as well, and it's fairly clean too. Just needs a few things touched up and a good spit shinning.
> View attachment 372814



There's some real potential in that rig. For 2700 you can ride it hard and not really give a damn.


----------



## treeman75

I was leaving the house this morning and seen this.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Had a good one day off,, back at it tomorrow.
Jeff


----------



## TC262

gorman said:


> There's some real potential in that rig. For 2700 you can ride it hard and not really give a damn.


That's true and how I feel about most of my junk, but this thing is decent. I'm going to touch up the paint, build a nice chip box for it and attempt to take care of it. I plan on rolling with this and my chuck and duck for the winter. I won't run my bucket or anything I have that's real nice in the salt.


----------



## treecutterjr

Why is there a raccoon In my back seat?


----------



## mckeetree

Got rained out this AM. Just as well...I've got a ton of bookwork to catch up on.


----------



## capetrees

treecutterjr said:


> Why is there a raccoon In my back seat?



Would that be in the same truck you just fixed the dump bed on, the one without a rear window? And did someone leave food wrappers in the back?

Hmmmm .....

Nope, don't know why he's in there.


----------



## treecutterjr

Different truck. Windows all rolled up and doors locked. Must have snuck in Friday or Saturday and been locked in all weekend


----------



## capetrees

yuck


----------



## squad143

Was a busy week last week.
Was nice to have the Thanksgiving (Canadian) weekend off to spend with the family.
Helped out my friend last Monday. He brought in a 30 ton crane for a large silver maple.
Was a fun day. Three loads of chips and 7 loads of wood.


----------



## squad143

John doing some posing while waiting for the slings








6200 lb pick 








Helps to have the vehicles and manpower to get rid of the debris quick.


----------



## squad143

The mini saw quite a bit of use last week as well


----------



## NCTREE

squad143 said:


> The mini saw quite a bit of use last week as well


Where did you get your ramps those are nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He probably made them.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I made some out of 3 x 10 rough cut oak. I have a extra set of the metal ends I had made if you want to make wood ramps.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

squad143 said:


> The mini saw quite a bit of use last week as well




Your truck looks lower than mine so it maybe its not as bad. The problems I had was if the ramps weren't locked down tight enough the tracks would easily dislodge them, uneven ground made it worse and if it was wet or muddy it made the smooth steel upraised dump body's floor impossible to traverse. Its low trailers for me!


----------



## squad143

NCTREE said:


> Where did you get your ramps those are nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, a friend and myself made them. He welded, I designed.
The truck originally had drop down sides that were heavy as hell (steel and full of sand). This way we lightened the truck and had somewhere to store the ramps.


----------



## squad143

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Your truck looks lower than mine so it maybe its not as bad. The problems I had was if the ramps weren't locked down tight enough the tracks would easily dislodge them, uneven ground made it worse and if it was wet or muddy it made the smooth steel upraised dump body's floor impossible to traverse. Its low trailers for me!



The truck is probably not lower. In the pic, I have raised the dump box. This allows a smoother transition moving the mini out of the box and onto the ramps with out the machine pivoting forwards on the tracks once it gets past it's center of gravity. This doesn't happen when the ramps are close to the same angle as the box (or as close).
To stop the ramps from sliding out, we ratchet strap them back to the trailer hitch (chain hooks) on the truck.
Yes, wet or muddy weather can make for a slippery ride. Forget even trying on uneven ground. I'll usually look for a hill or a slope and point the truck downhill to reduce the angle of the ramps.
I prefer loading onto the trailer, however, in situation where I only need the one vehicle and have to bring the chipper,, this gives me the option to also bring the mini.
It also only works if your leaving the chips and logs on site. Other wise I'll bring the second truck and trailer.


----------



## climbhightree

Took the new setup out for its maiden voyage. It replaced the Isuzu nqr that was setup the same way, just smaller.


----------



## jefflovstrom

climbhightree said:


> Took the new setup out for its maiden voyage. It replaced the Isuzu nqr that was setup the same way, just smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU





climbhightree said:


> Took the new setup out for its maiden voyage. It replaced the Isuzu nqr that was setup the same way, just smaller.



Curious,, is that also your chip truck or do you have a really close by place to dump?
Nice set up tho!
Jeff


----------



## treecutterjr

Got rained out this a.m. KnockedThis out in the p.m













Got the Crane fixed too! It was Just a broken an axle! ! Yyyyaaaayyyyy! !!


----------



## Toddppm

climbhightree said:


> Took the new setup out for its maiden voyage. It replaced the Isuzu nqr that was setup the same way, just smaller.



What'd you do with the NQR?


----------



## climbhightree

Still have it for now. But planning on selling it...with the old forestry dump installed. The place where I bought the international cab at, said they would give me 15k for it.


----------



## Toddppm

I might be interested, bad time of year to put out$$$ though, maybe it'll snow soon How many miles?


----------



## climbhightree

Toddppm said:


> I might be interested, bad time of year to put out$$$ though, maybe it'll snow soon How many miles?


Just turned 100,000. New re manufacturer tranny last year. Arbortech 9' dump is in decent condition (new floor a little over a year ago). But I tool box is in pretty bad shape.


----------



## Toddppm

I couldn't do $15K like that, was hoping it had a full size bed, if they're offering that much I'd sell it quick!


----------



## climbhightree

i think they plan on metal scraping the bed, then resale the cab and chassis. I bought it from them a little over a year ago, as cab and chassis. They better give me the 15, cause I paid more then that for it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Although it was a beautiful day,, I am massively swamped with work,, so busy that I am not writing anyone up for a hitch pin.
_ could sure use a few more climbers,,
Jeff _


----------



## luckydad

Ole Jeffy hitch pin, glad your in good humor


----------



## pro94lt

Jeff everyone needs a rain day


----------



## no tree to big

I hate rain days! My Co won't make u work in any rain Im like wtf you want $ or what grow a set and tell your employees to suck it up and get to it! I'm at lunch with the gf and all I see are loaded chip and log trucks Rollin down the road, smh


----------



## jefflovstrom

luckydad said:


> Ole Jeffy hitch pin, glad your in good humor



It dont rain here,,,,arg!
Jeff,,


----------



## mckeetree

Toddppm said:


> if they're offering that much I'd sell it quick!



No joke.


----------



## tree MDS

Time to clean the damn benches again.


----------



## Toddppm

That's all? Hah!


----------



## treeclimber101

Dude ..... That's a shameful dump and you have a nice shop . Have the same respect for it as you do your trucks you ****ing mook!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Nice touch with the empty beer cans and Absolut bottle[emoji44]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Well today's my birthday. Didn't get a whole lot done but stuff around the house as we got 4" of rain yesterday. I normally don't run much with the fire company anymore but tonight I decided to run a cardiac arrest call. It was a guy I have known my whole life. He wasn't in cardiac arrest. He has cancer. We were sitting there waiting for the ambulance to arrive and the guy is talking to me. Asking how my parents are, what I did today. 5 minutes later he was died. Just really goes to show you how you never know when it's your time. This is the Second person I know that I talked to the day they died in the last 2 weeks. Remember to hug your loved ones tonight.


----------



## treeman75

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well today's my birthday. Didn't get a whole lot done but stuff around the house as we got 4" of rain yesterday. I normally don't run much with the fire company anymore but tonight I decided to run a cardiac arrest call. It was a guy I have known my whole life. He wasn't in cardiac arrest. He has cancer. We were sitting there waiting for the ambulance to arrive and the guy is talking to me. Asking how my parents are, what I did today. 5 minutes later he was died. Just really goes to show you how you never know when it's your time. This is the Second person I know that I talked to the day they died in the last 2 weeks. Remember to hug your loved ones tonight.


Sorry to hear that. Stay strong buddy.


----------



## treeman75

Happy birthday!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Thanks


----------



## luckydad

2treeornot2tree said:


> Thanks


Happy birthday man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer

Treeslayer is alive and kicking.


----------



## treeslayer

treeslayer said:


> Treeslayer is alive and kicking.


----------



## treeslayer

treeslayer said:


> View attachment 374186


Philly oak tree, near Aston. "Tree Mecca" they call it, an industrial park full of tree companies, log yards and monster mulch piles.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> View attachment 374186



Poser!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

Where's my plane ticket Jeffi!!!!!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> Where's my plane ticket Jeffi!!!!!!



Yeah,, I want a ticket too!! I don't wanna do any actual work though. I just wanna get chinesed and ride around with Jeff chain smoking, maniacally laughing and breathing in that good smog. Maybe stop by and **** with the guys a little. Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Are you still aloud to smoke in California?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Are you still aloud to smoke in California?



I dunno.. I imagine its probably better if you keep quiet about it. Lol


----------



## Zale

The wife backed into my truck leaving the driveway. Starts yelling at me about how I shouldn't park it where I did. I point out maybe you should look behind you before backing up. I'll be eating alone tonight.


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> The wife backed into my truck leaving the driveway. Starts yelling at me about how I shouldn't park it where I did. I point out maybe you should look behind you before backing up. I'll be eating alone tonight.



Dude. My old lady did the same exact thing last spring. And it was apparently my fault too. Then she did it again causing no damage and I got yelled at for laughing out loud.


----------



## Zale

Yeah, laughing never helps.


----------



## dbl612

if a husband says something while he is alone in the forest, is he still wrong?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Thats just how women drive......back up until they hit something then go forward.


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats just how women drive......back up until they hit something then go forward.


That's how I roll...


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> Dude. My old lady did the same exact thing last spring. And it was apparently my fault too. Then she did it again causing no damage and I got yelled at for laughing out loud.


 My wife backed into my truck a few years ago with her car, i had a big winch bumper on my truck so i had no damage. It sure did f-up her car tho. No yelling involved.


----------



## luckydad

Little brush cleanup and some stump grinding after a little wind storm blew thru early week.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Rough day ...... Backed up with a load of tree hit a stump and rolled my bobcat .. First time I did that I slipped off a frosty trailer with a new holland and 32" caretree tree spade and landed on the roof , I was 18/19 tops and I climbed out after it rolled on it's side then to it's roof , laughing and not a bit hurt today it went over and landed on it's side .. And I feel 40 I am hurt and it's the first time ever I felt old like this . Sucks real bad


----------



## KenJax Tree

Suck it up cupcake[emoji6]


----------



## treeclimber101

I am I am just beat mentally and physically from it


----------



## Zale

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats just how women drive......back up until they hit something then go forward.



My wife has a CDL with air brake endorsement. She just got lazy. I type this alone while eating my ice cream.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> My wife has a CDL with air brake endorsement. She just got lazy. I type this alone while eating my ice cream.


Tell em large marge sent ya !!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

I couldn't help myself ....


----------



## KenJax Tree

Eddie watching Pee Wee


----------



## KenJax Tree

So is this how you're gonna recoup from the rollover by curling up in a snuggie and watch PeeWee Herman?


----------



## treeclimber101

Lol


----------



## luckydad

KenJax Tree said:


> So is this how you're gonna recoup from the rollover by curling up in a snuggie and watch PeeWee Herman?


One little rollovers not going to get that beard down !![emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Glad you are ok,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Would rolling a skid steer result in a write up in SoCal?


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Would rolling a skid steer result in a write up in SoCal?


That results in death


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Lol


glad you weren't hurt bad ed


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> That results in death


that is in a whole different category than hitch pin loss. can you imagine if fluids were spilled-yours or the machines!!


----------



## dbl612

eddies face was unscathed. the beard saved him.


----------



## ozzy42

OLD OAK said:


> My wife backed into my truck a few years ago with her car, i had a big winch bumper on my truck so i had no damage. It sure did f-up her car tho. No yelling involved.


I had the wife take me to the yard to get the bucket one day and she backed her nice Lil shiny 2012 Sonata into the tongue of a landscape trailer. I guess I don't have to tell you who came out the winner in that little battle.



























BTW :
It turns out it was MY fault for having to ask her to take me there.


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Rough day ...... Backed up with a load of tree hit a stump and rolled my bobcat .. First time I did that I slipped off a frosty trailer with a new holland and 32" caretree tree spade and landed on the roof , I was 18/19 tops and I climbed out after it rolled on it's side then to it's roof , laughing and not a bit hurt today it went over and landed on it's side .. And I feel 40 I am hurt and it's the first time ever I felt old like this . Sucks real bad


Glad your ok, that had to hurt. How did you get it back up?


----------



## BC WetCoast

ozzy42 said:


> I had the wife take me to the yard to get the bucket one day and she backed her nice Lil shiny 2012 Sonata into the tongue of a landscape trailer. I guess I don't have to tell you who came out the winner in that little battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW :
> It turns out it was MY fault for having to ask her to take me there.



Of course it was. And it was your fault that you didn't have the tongue of the trailer marked out with 12 48" high cones and a flashing beacon. And we wonder how Health and Safety Regs become ridiculously onerous.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> Glad your ok, that had to hurt. How did you get it back up?


His wife "backed" into it  get it? Get it up... Haha I crack myself up!


----------



## Zale

KenJax Tree said:


> Would rolling a skid steer result in a write up in SoCal?



Not as long as the hitch pin is in place.


----------



## tree MDS

Had to grab one shot before I left the job to sell $5400 (local) at an old customers house. Sweet day (Finally) for a change. 4x4 is working nice in the bucket again too. These are the the things that make me happy. I guess.

Once in a while, one good day, that's all I really ask for.


----------



## treeman75

tree MDS said:


> Had to grab one shot before I left the job to sell $5400 (local) at an old customers house. Sweet day (Finally) for a change. 4x4 is working nice in the bucket again too. These are the the things that make me happy. I guess.
> 
> Once in a while, one good day, that's all I really ask for.View attachment 374505


Ya, it feels good ! You better put it away for winter.


----------



## jefflovstrom

BC WetCoast said:


> Of course it was. And it was your fault that you didn't have the tongue of the trailer marked out with 12 48" high cones and a flashing beacon. And we wonder how Health and Safety Regs become ridiculously onerous.




And a hitch pin! 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

We worked in Carlsbad today. Lunch time pic of,,,,,,
'it was a beautiful day',,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

The fore ground is the http://www.carlsbad.ca.us/flowers.html
Behind me taking the pic is Lego Land.
We took one lane early knowing that Lego Land opens at 10am and people haul ass on that street. 
I was worried about taking a lane without a permit. I figured I would ask for forgiveness rather than ask for permission,,
I set up a lane closure and hoped for the best.
We do this job every year but always on a week day, not a beautiful weekend day,
So I was prepared for any fall-out, then I saw a cop with his 'Lights' on and pulled a guy over for something.
It turns out that this cop was helping us out,,he saw our signage and never asked for a TCP or Pemit,,
Must be the weather.
Jeff ,,,Btw, Happy birthday to Larry!


----------



## capetrees

Took down a 40' long, 18" dia. elm limb over a neighbors patio. Big old tree, dying back for the past few years. Next, took down a leaning 60' locust from over a roof, cracked at the bottom and showing stress and then finally took down another 60' codominant locust from over a house, split at the base and rotting but alive. Climbed them all and no issues. More tomorrow!


----------



## OLD OAK

Took down 6 gum trees and 1 oak, all for a Homeowners association. 5 were 30 ft and 2 were 60 ft. All but the oak were the size of power poles, tall and skinny. Ground all the stumps . No climbing just shot a line and notch and drop, One 7 hr day 4 people ( including myself ) 2k bucks. Now i get to wait 40 days to get paid.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well things look a little different around here! 
Just got a email for a go ahead on a job, bid it super high to avoid it, honey locust prune. And of course they go with it, even want to prepay me. Thorns are of epic proportion. Bucket still broke, I feel that pain and suffering is in my future.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Had to grab one shot before I left the job to sell $5400 (local) at an old customers house. Sweet day (Finally) for a change. 4x4 is working nice in the bucket again too. These are the the things that make me happy. I guess.
> 
> Once in a while, one good day, that's all I really ask for.View attachment 374505



Didn't realize your bucket was 4x4. Does it kill you on the fuel economy because of the gearing?


----------



## gorman

I found out yesterday that you can buy a short block for the Kohler engine for a third the price and just switch everything over in a couple hours. Dammit! A week after I ordered a new one. Has anyone else done this for their tiny grinder or dingo?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I found out yesterday that you can buy a short block for the Kohler engine for a third the price and just switch everything over in a couple hours. Dammit! A week after I ordered a new one. Has anyone else done this for their tiny grinder or dingo?



Does it come with heads?


----------



## gorman

I don't know and that's a good question. Usually it the cylinder scored, rings weak, or crank busted. So the head isn't as a priority. I'll find out.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Didn't realize your bucket was 4x4. Does it kill you on the fuel economy because of the gearing?



It's not full time 4x4, has locking hubs like a giant pickup. 4x4 is only used for work positioning. But other than that, there is no economy to speak of, she's a guzzling whore. Lol.


----------



## treeslayer

Worked with "the crane man" yesterday, Kevin Milkie the op.
Excellent crane operator, banged those 2 pines in less than 3 hours.


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> I found out yesterday that you can buy a short block for the Kohler engine for a third the price and just switch everything over in a couple hours. Dammit! A week after I ordered a new one. Has anyone else done this for their tiny grinder or dingo?


 Short block has no heads, You have to swap over your old ones. Not the best thing to do.


----------



## gorman

OLD OAK said:


> Short block has no heads, You have to swap over your old ones. Not the best thing to do.



Good to know, but hopefully this will be the last time I have to replace this engine. Next year I'm looking to upgradde to something bigger. Two d's for a double dose of grinding action.


----------



## squad143

My office view today
Was A nice change after two days of rain


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Must be some real tight access.


----------



## treebilly

What chipper and mini are those in your pic squad? I'm just curious because those mini skids are starting to grab my attention


----------



## treeclimber101

treebilly said:


> What chipper and mini are those in your pic squad? I'm just curious because those mini skids are starting to grab my attention


Best thing you'll ever do


----------



## squad143

treebilly said:


> What chipper and mini are those in your pic squad? I'm just curious because those mini skids are starting to grab my attention


Chipper is a Bandit 65xp and the mini is a Vermeer S600tx.
It's nice to have a small chipper for some of the areas that I work. The lighter chipper is easier to move on hills and narrow enough to get into some tight places with the mini.
I doubt you'll regret getting a mini. They're pretty awesome for tree work.


----------



## tree MDS

Ah, an entire week of rain beyond today. Sweet. Busy all week for a change too. Getting the arm back in full service today. Couple of real retards on the ground (literally).. some good sized trees.. should be a real blast. 

Same as it ever was, same as it ever was.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh well. The MDS didn't sign up to be no *****. lol.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Holy chit!!! Saw this on the news this morning


----------



## mckeetree

Right off the the bat this morning I get a call from this old fuzzcow we did a job for last month saying she is taking $235.00 off the bill for "driveway cleaning." Claims we got oil on her driveway. We weren't even parked there.


----------



## tree MDS

Hiiyaahhh, ************!!!


----------



## gorman

KenJax Tree said:


> Holy chit!!! Saw this on the news this morning




Surprise surprise. No front outrigger.


----------



## tree MDS

We so had this. Amazing how much one can do with a couple of less than stellar candidates in a pinch. Sometimes I hate my job, but it is a skill, this tree servicing (or)deal.. or maybe a form of insanity.. not exactly sure on that one yet, to be honest. At any rate, it sure does have its moments, doesn't it.

Nice to be back in the air anyway!!


----------



## NCTREE

Took down a nasty cracked hollow ash yesterday hanging over numerous RVs in a campground. No bucket truck. Fun fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

If you had too much work to handle, would you recommend jobs to other tree guys?

Right now, I've got just about all I can handle and more is coming and I'm about to leave town for a few days making it worse.

I like to keep customers happy and get their jobs done in a timely manner. Is it better to tell them they have to wait or have them call someone else, assuming more jobs are coming anyway?


----------



## ozzy42

I let my clients know beforehand and change my voicemail to reflect my absence as well. 
I look at it from the old story of " if you let something go and it doesn't come back, it wasn't really yours to begin with".


----------



## no tree to big

This is how we do it hello this is "Co name" we are 4-6 weeks out how can we assist you.... We have lots of people who wait some don't but it's worth it to find the ones who will wait for u


----------



## treeclimber101

It's surely a better year from last


----------



## treebilly

I just let them know I'm booked for 2-3 months and I will put them on the schedule. If they are willing to wait (which most do) great if not they'll call someone else. If I call them early I look even better. Some customers that want lakeside work have to wait till the lake freezes, so they could be waiting quite a while. I know a guy that tells everyone 2 weeks and then complains about people calling him upset that he isn't there.


----------



## treeman75

capetrees said:


> If you had too much work to handle, would you recommend jobs to other tree guys?
> 
> Right now, I've got just about all I can handle and more is coming and I'm about to leave town for a few days making it worse.
> 
> I like to keep customers happy and get their jobs done in a timely manner. Is it better to tell them they have to wait or have them call someone else, assuming more jobs are coming anyway?


No, i dont give away work. Maybe hire a couple more guys and get another crew going.


----------



## treeman75

It has been a good year. This past spring i was in a bad rut and not feeling like myself. I think it was from the long winter and not going to the gym, but back to my old self and feeling great.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> No, i dont give away work. Maybe hire a couple more guys and get another crew going.



Yup, When I was running 12 guy's ( 6 climbers and 6 ground ) I thought that would be the most I want to handle. The stress and hours were crazy.
Now I am at 9 climbers and 8 groundies. Now I have no life, but we have work always. 
Next Monday, one our our climbers that works for our LA branch is moving down here and basically a transfer, so another climber.
I would not give up work, I would make it happen.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

More stump work, yeah I was serious about it and now it all done. Oh God! There was so much grindings and topsoil and seed and raking and even with the loader I still had a good amount of pitchfork activity. Beat the rain yet again like I always do, I have no idea how much I made.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. We took down this in the am, ground and cleaned up the stump (90%) in the afternoon, plus got the maple from yesterday all ready for topsoil. Just saying. 

I would say the old MDS still has it... might be miserable, out of shape and stressed to the max on every end, but I still got it. Wtf, guess its better than being dead.. right!!??


----------



## tree MDS

And Animal need no winchy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. We took down this in the am, ground and cleaned up the stump (90%), plus got the maple from yesterday all ready for topsoil.
> 
> I would say the old MDS still has it... might be miserable, out of shape and stressed to the max on every end, but I still got it. Wtf, guess its better than being dead.. right!!??
> 
> View attachment 375105


Yup the MDS is on the right side of the dirt.


----------



## no tree to big

Is it weird that we don't do topsoil and seed for grinding? Y'all all be doin that **** but we prob charge more and do less...???


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Is it weird that we don't do topsoil and seed for grinding? Y'all all be doin that **** but we prob charge more and do less...???



Lol. Who cares.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

If I am cleaning up grindings, top soiling and seeding they are paying me good for it.


----------



## Zale

I'll be doing about 65 stumps that will need to seeded. Stay away from it if you can. Its a pain in the ass. IMO.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I am cleaning up grindings, top soiling and seeding they are paying me good for it.



Isn't it a little late for seeding? I'm just top soiling at this point.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Not down here. We still have 65 during the day and 40-50 a night


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> If I am cleaning up grindings, top soiling and seeding they are paying me good for it.



And after you go through all that, the customer won't water the seed patches.


----------



## treeman75

Soil temps have to be around 50 for grass seed to germinate.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> And after you go through all that, the customer won't water the seed patches.


Well that's not my problem now is it


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Well that's not my problem now is it



It shouldn't be. But I still would get the "nuthin is growing!" phone call.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Never have gotten that call


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Is it weird that we don't do topsoil and seed for grinding? Y'all all be doin that **** but we prob charge more and do less...???



Probably.

Its a royal pain that is fer shure but I dunno, just feel bad leaving such a mess. I feel as though I have indecently violated someone's lawn, like perverted criminal or something.

It does add considerable cost, those cans of Tree-B-Gone aren't cheap, we used to do everything with brushes but are getting set up to spray.


Whether it be lawn repair or schlepping mats around ( I do that too of course) or even lowering every godamn piece, you gotta account fer all that ****ing lawn damage one way or another.

One of the grinding jobs had lighting and wires underground so I told the client, " Let me tell you something 'bout dat raht here and now" Turns out he didn't care so I took his word for it, only ended up yanking about 30 yards of wire into the wheel and saved pretty much all the lights, I think.


I like jobs that have a compost pile or pile of dirt laying around and I always carry grass seed, I keep some in my pocket and sprinkle it when I am walking around the jobsite to indiscreetly cover the tracks, Shh, no scuff marks here! " No, we did not just re-plant the top of that tree between the roofline and septic tank ma-am"

I have always wanted to get a small manure spreader that throws compost and grass seed.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Probably.
> 
> Its a royal pain that is fer shure but I dunno, just feel bad leaving such a mess. I feel as though I have indecently violated someone's lawn, like perverted criminal or something.
> 
> It does add considerable cost, those cans of Tree-B-Gone aren't cheap, we used to do everything with brushes but are getting set up to spray.
> 
> 
> Whether it be lawn repair or schlepping mats around ( I do that too of course) or even lowering every godamn piece, you gotta account fer all that ****ing lawn damage one way or another.
> 
> One of the grinding jobs had lighting and wires underground so I told the client, " Let me tell you something 'bout dat raht here and now" Turns out he didn't care so I took his word for it, only ended up yanking about 30 yards of wire into the wheel and saved pretty much all the lights, I think.
> 
> 
> I like jobs that have a compost pile or pile of dirt laying around and I always carry grass seed, I keep some in my pocket and sprinkle it when I am walking around the jobsite to indiscreetly cover the tracks, Shh, no scuff marks here! " No, we did not just re-plant the top of that tree between the roofline and septic tank ma-am"
> 
> I have always wanted to get a small manure spreader that throws compost and grass seed.


They already make a machine that does that. It's called a top dresser


----------



## TC262

Spindle bearings on the tractor


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Just bid on 3 jobs totaling 8k. Hope I get them


----------



## tree MDS

I'm glad to be done with this place for the year (I think). Never dealt with so much big wood from one place in a year I don't think (or stumps). Even put the Deere to the test (both visits). 

Not the best chaining job (or man on the chain, Lol), but we got it done and beat the real rain by like ten minutes.


----------



## tree MDS

I even seeded and mulched the stumps like a good boy. Something might grow.. did hear its supposed to be warm next week.


----------



## luckydad

TC262 said:


> Spindle bearings on the tractor
> View attachment 375273


What kind of tractor ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Just bid on 3 jobs totaling 8k. Hope I get them



I'll bet you do!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I have about a month of work right now, so any work I can get for in December is a blessing.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> I even seeded and mulched the stumps like a good boy. Something might grow.. did hear its supposed to be warm next week.



If you get a seed mixture with a little rye in it, you will get germination in a week or two.


----------



## OLD OAK

tree MDS said:


> I'll bet you do!!


His New grapple truck would have been the thing to have when loading them big ass logs. Just Saying


----------



## tree MDS

OLD OAK said:


> His New grapple truck would have been the thing to have when loading them big ass logs. Just Saying



Yes, but the payments wouldn't be... at least not for me at this point. I probably owe less than 3k on that chip box as we speak, everything else paid for. And it really doesn't take that long to wrap a chain. Just saying.


----------



## OLD OAK

tree MDS said:


> Yes, but the payments wouldn't be... at least not for me at this point. I probably owe less than 3k on that chip box as we speak, everything else paid for. And it really doesn't take that long to wrap a chain. Just saying.


I agree the payments would be the problem for me, i dont like owing people a lot of money. I owe some now but it is little money. But that truck sure would be nice to have.


----------



## capetrees

looking for a mini. Rate them in order you think is best to worst
Vermeer 650
ditch witch 650
boxer 526


----------



## TC262

luckydad said:


> What kind of tractor ??



Little JD 4100, had to drag it onto the truck with the front wheel cocked and locked up. If I knew I'd be doing tree work with it when I bought it I would have went a lil bigger. But then I'd probably be kicking myself when I couldn't get it into a back yard too. Can't win either way.


----------



## NCTREE

capetrees said:


> looking for a mini. Rate them in order you think is best to worst
> Vermeer 650
> ditch witch 650
> boxer 526


I think it's a tosss up between a Vermeer and a DW. The other thing you have to take into consideration is customer service and parts availability. I think Vermeer is the way to go. Don't buy a boxer whatever you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Interesting. almost bought a Boxer two weeks ago. I've heard the underside pistons that widen the tracks can have issues. I've also heard the Vermeer 600 had problems but the 650 fixed the issues. I haven't heard of any issues with ditch witch.


----------



## NCTREE

Yeah I've used the 600 seemed ok to me. I just bought a 650 and love it. I heard parts can be hard to get for the boxer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Vermeer 600 tx

What issues do these have that may have been fixed wit the 650


----------



## Toddppm

NCTREE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I hate to see this word it is so overused but.....that was AMAZING on so many levels. I don't think that fatboy would have fit under that bigger tree if he made it underneath


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> I'm glad to be done with this place for the year (I think). Never dealt with so much big wood from one place in a year I don't think (or stumps). Even put the Deere to the test (both visits).
> 
> Not the best chaining job (or man on the chain, Lol), but we got it done and beat the real rain by like ten minutes.
> 
> View attachment 375275


That's some hulky ****ing wood there Moe .....


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Now that morbark owns boxer I would think parts would be easy to get


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Came home with saw dust in my underwear. It was a good day. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That's some hulky ****ing wood there Moe .....



Yeah, gonna be some nice ready to burn (Ash) firewood. I loaded them in 5 1/2" so they'll stack nicely on the property border with the other 11 footers. Wasn't loading those in 11'! Lol.


----------



## treeman75

capetrees said:


> Vermeer 600 tx
> 
> What issues do these have that may have been fixed wit the 650


They had problems with the pumps.


----------



## OLD OAK

NCTREE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He doesn't know how lucky he is, that tree could have killed him. And there would have been no one to blame but his dumb ass.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha ..... That's a great video it got off the chain real quick


----------



## KenJax Tree

Those guys are taking over and the legit guys can't compete with their lowball prices.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I wasn't any more concerned for his safety watching that than he was getting himself into that situation in the first place. Big deal, jackass dies. Everybody gonna die eventually anyway. Some just ask for it more than others. Sun will continue to rise and set just the same.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I like the audio of them after he f'ed up,,, now is is awesome,,lol
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

I bet he loaded that wood with a tractor and a chain around it...just sayin


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet he loaded that wood with a tractor and a chain around it...just sayin



If he did he was probably doing it wrong.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Those guys are taking over and the legit guys can't compete with their lowball prices.



Sad but true, (metallica)
Anyway, this is mostly a demographic reality.
We don't do residential much. Mainly we are invited to bid. 'Invitation to Bid' contracts that those idiot's would not even be able to bid.
I know that is because San Diego is so controlled and with the economy as it is, HO's are not making tree care a priority. They will let their landscaper do it.
In a big Urban area the commercial market is large and tree's are a liability and most have a tree care budget.
I get the fact that some are fighting the hack's, just try to bid on jobs that they can not.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

We don't worry about the hacks either we do work for the state,counties,and cities as well as commercial.....and yes we do residential


----------



## pro94lt

I don't understand I had my #1 hand get out of the grapple truck to back me in a tight spot between an ancient metal fence and flower beds he's waiving me on and all the sudden I feel a bump I clutch the truck and I've backed into a 50 year old rustic fence that the home owners love. Wtf I love my ground man but come on he said I don't know what happened the angle I had it looked good


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> We don't worry about the hacks either we do work for the state,counties,and cities as well as commercial.....and yes we do residential


----------



## jefflovstrom

pro94lt said:


> I don't understand I had my #1 hand get out of the grapple truck to back me in a tight spot between an ancient metal fence and flower beds he's waiving me on and all the sudden I feel a bump I clutch the truck and I've backed into a 50 year old rustic fence that the home owners love. Wtf I love my ground man but come on he said I don't know what happened the angle I had it looked good



I am gonna guess he is sleeping on the couch tonite!
Jeff


----------



## pro94lt

I didn't even have to say anything. He was humiliated not that it matters to a ground but im torn he shows up 30 min early every day works his but off, can tangle ropes with the best of em and can even tie a figure 8...


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Now that morbark owns boxer I would think parts would be easy to get


Maybe? It took my mechanic 2 months to get parts for a boxer he said. The boxer was 10 years old though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I can honestly say I have never had trouble getting parts for anything. It might take a couple days for shipping. Sometimes you gotta be persistent with parts people. Idk


----------



## tree MDS

Was gonna do a little something today, but its still raining out there. Maybe I'll actually catch up on some more of that paperwork that I so dread. 

Gonna hit it hard over the weekend with the real crew anyway. Got a pretty sweet job to start. My buddy and Stubs are gonna destroy this place when I turn them loose. I can already hear the cash register. lol


----------



## luckydad

Small water oak cleanup this afternoon.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Looks kinda boring and gay. Glad you didn't get yer little shoes or pants dirty though. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## luckydad

Yea me too [emoji41][emoji41]





Got them a little dirty after this.[emoji20][emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice day,, I would call it a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Me too, Jeffrey!!!

Don't nobody go where the MDS goes (at least not around here). Just saying.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Some pretty sad tree guys if they won't go there


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Just looks that way from the pic (douchebag). Was a hard right angle corner with low wires and trees almost taking our the trucks. 4x4 bucket and pushed the chipper in with the tractor. Barely made it in without wrecking the chip box... pole saws pushing up the wires you see coming off the house corner.. tires spinning, trees two inches from mirrors.. but yes, generally pretty simple. Sure changed the dynamics of a straight up climbing job otherwise, though, we did.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Me too, Jeffrey!!!
> 
> Don't nobody go where the MDS goes (at least not around here). Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 375806


LOL!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Just looks that way from the pic (douchebag). Was a hard right angle corner with low wires and trees almost taking our the trucks. 4x4 bucket and pushed the chipper in with the tractor. Barely made it in without wrecking the chip box... pole saws pushing up the wires you see coming off the house corner.. tires spinning, trees two inches from mirrors.. but yes, generally pretty simple. Sure changed the dynamics of a straight up climbing job otherwise, though, we did.


high drama in the trees


----------



## KenJax Tree

Looks must be deceiving...it looks like you could almost pull the bucket between the chip truck and house.


----------



## KenJax Tree

dbl612 said:


> high drama in the trees


No drama at all the MDS is just trying to justify ripping these people off so he makes it sound complicated


----------



## treebilly

Gotta agree with Jeff. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Just looks that way from the pic (douchebag). Was a hard right angle corner with low wires and trees almost taking our the trucks. 4x4 bucket and pushed the chipper in with the tractor. Barely made it in without wrecking the chip box... pole saws pushing up the wires you see coming off the house corner.. tires spinning, trees two inches from mirrors.. but yes, generally pretty simple. Sure changed the dynamics of a straight up climbing job otherwise, though, we did.


#thestruggle


----------



## jefflovstrom

I kept a diary 20 years ago. I stihl have it. It is cool to read me 20 years ago, like when times were tough,,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> #thestruggle



Ha. You have no idea. I think I've aged 20 years since you last saw me. I'm sure I gained 20 pounds. Whatever, is what it is. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Ha. You have no idea. I think I've aged 20 years since you last saw me. I'm sure I gained 20 pounds. Whatever, is what it is. Lol.


Why ? From what I can see you have the world by the balls ! Sorry but I'm pretty much a Baffoon when it comes to seeing people struggle LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Treework is the only thing that seems to have gotten any easier with the years.


----------



## treeclimber101

E. D . Ohhhh dude I'm so sorry , have you tried Cialis yet ? I take I when I rufy my old lady it gives me almost 6 hours to not technically "rape " her ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> E. D . Ohhhh dude I'm so sorry , have you tried Cialis yet ? I take I when I rufy my old lady it gives me almost 6 hours to not technically "rape " her ....



Lol. The MDS has no problems in that department.


----------



## KenJax Tree

After the 20LB. weight gain can you look down and still see it? Or do you have a dickydo?


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, dude!! Now you guys are just getting downright creepy!! I think I'm gonna log out for today..


----------



## KenJax Tree

At least no naked spartan pics were posted:laugh.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> At least no naked spartan pics were posted:laugh.







cause ........ **** you !


----------



## KenJax Tree

Some things are better left unseen[emoji15]


----------



## no tree to big

Started with this and about 10 others









and ended up with this at the end of the week



done the old fashioned way no equipment besides a log splitter and an old Jeep comanche pickup I got that little thing through the woods like nobodies bizness this was my "vacation" from work nice scenery though 

Can't feel half my body and the other half hurts like hell can't wait to have equipment again!


----------



## pro94lt

All the leaves gone? Ours are still green... just a hint of fall in them


----------



## no tree to big

pro94lt said:


> All the leaves gone? Ours are still green... just a hint of fall in them


Yup northern WI everything is bare but oaks


----------



## jefflovstrom

Good bye weekend, sorry I missed you. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Ha. Seems like the mods finally killed the place with that last move a few months back. Nice work. Oh, well, guess everything changes eventually. Maybe it livens back up here, but I kinda doubt it. Shame.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Ha. Seems like the mods finally killed the place with that last move a few months back. Nice work. Oh, well, guess everything changes eventually. Maybe it livens back up here, but I kinda doubt it. Shame.



It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Nah I'm still here !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Nah I'm still here !



Lol. Well I guess that's something. I mean you really are a monumental *******, Eddie ("EJ"), gotta give you that much.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Who the **** cares!!! Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

So I had one of my more challenged workers open up the barn doors on the chip truck to dump a half to 3/4 load of (chips) before we went after the wood from the weekend this morning. Actually spaced the cleanup barrel, shovel and two brand new rakes (Friday). Lost one rake at the bottom of the pile. ****ing amazing!!! I didn't even bother looking in the back of the truck after a busy weekend. Something else.


----------



## treeclimber101

This place is a cool place not because of the place itself but the people who Hang here I've learned a lot and laughed more hopefully I will be here until judge lady pulls the plug


----------



## tree MDS

Tried saying the chips slid down and obscured them. Nice try I told him, been doing this a quarter century!! *******!!!


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## tree MDS

Lol!! I forgot what a ****ing dildo you are in person!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol!! I forgot what a ****ing dildo you are in person!!


Is there any sound ?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Is there any sound ?



Yeah.


----------



## treeclimber101

There was none on my end that was today ! Ha **** you !


----------



## Toddppm

Your helpers just tune you out don't they?


----------



## treeclimber101

Toddppm said:


> Your helpers just tune you out don't they?


Yea ......


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> So I had one of my more challenged workers open up the barn doors on the chip truck to dump a half to 3/4 load of (chips) before we went after the wood from the weekend this morning. Actually spaced the cleanup barrel, shovel and two brand new rakes (Friday). Lost one rake at the bottom of the pile. ****ing amazing!!! I didn't even bother looking in the back of the truck after a busy weekend. Something else.



I would write him up and maybe give him a day off with no pay to think about it.
What about the hitch pin?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea ......



LOL!,,, you don't cut fkng trees on fkng Sunday. ,,lol ,,church?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> I would write him up and maybe give him a day off with no pay to think about it.
> What about the hitch pin?
> Jeff


I would buy a hitch pin and then make you watch me throw it into traffic !


----------



## treeman75

Ya, it sucks ass working sundays! I have worked the past two for a bank call center thats open mon-sat. All the big wigs aregood customers, so im happy doing it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

sundays are double time for me so bring it on


----------



## treeclimber101

Well yea I mean it's BOA they are good customers but a Sunday ? In October ? Really ? Nah don't think so


----------



## treeman75

Not much for tree pics but spent two days on a farm do trees.


----------



## treeclimber101

I feel like even after I was robbed we managed to make a nice collection is saws again


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> I feel like even after I was robbed we managed to make a nice collection is saws again



Nice hedge trimmer. [emoji12]


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Nice hedge trimmer. [emoji12]


There awesome .... I use them for hedges !


----------



## treecutterjr

Worked on this big pin Oak today. On the ground, now just got to clean it up.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Who agrees that The Rover by Led Zeppelin is a good tune to kick a trees ass to


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Who agrees that The Rover by Led Zeppelin is a good tune to kick a trees ass to


It may be one of my favorite late afternoon lugging a **** load of tree song too ...


----------



## capetrees

KenJax Tree said:


> Who agrees that The Rover by Led Zeppelin is a good tune to kick a trees ass to




Which song isn't a great song to work to???? 

Trick question. They all kick ass. If I was stranded on an island and could have one group to listen toonly, Zeppelin all the way.


----------



## treeclimber101

Mine would be Michael Jackson


----------



## treeclimber101

I got it on replay in the bucket all the time


----------



## jefflovstrom

????
WTF,,, you listening to music when I am shouting at you to listen to me?
Go home,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeclimber101 said:


> Mine would be Michael Jackson



Does it help you to moon walk out on limbs?!


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> ????
> WTF,,, you listening to music when I am shouting at you to listen to me?
> Go home,,,,
> Jeff


It helps tune out the groundman drivel..all we need is a thumbs up sign when ready they don't need to talk.


----------



## pdqdl

I'm not trying to pick any fights, but I won't have any music on my jobs.

Your focus should be on the work. If you need distractions like music, you are a bigger risk on the job than you should be. This is true, no matter how good you might be with the music drowning out the groundies drivel.


----------



## TC262

No music on my sites. Want to make sure if someone needs help or just a hand with something that they can be heard. Things might change when/if I get those sweet ropetek com units. Maybe Santa will bring me some?!


----------



## Zale

AC/DC till the ears bleed.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I only had 1 ear bud in and i still could hear. I was doing a Honey Locust prune and was using a Silky letting it fall no rigging....relax people i can't remember the last time i listened to music working.


----------



## capetrees

KenJax Tree said:


> I only had 1 ear bud in and i still could hear. I was doing a Honey Locust prune and was using a Silky letting it fall no rigging....relax people i can't remember the last time i listened to music working.



sounds like a "it's ok because I didn't inhale" explanation


----------



## KenJax Tree

capetrees said:


> sounds like a "it's ok because I didn't inhale" explanation


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The new guy today chipped my climbing line after I repeatedly told him to watch for the rope around the chipper. Then while chucking down a large dead limb the last piece hit a smaller branch collar on the way down and smashed the cab guard on my bucket truck. Just one if those days. Smh.


----------



## Zale

Well, thats what its made for.


----------



## tree MDS

And I thought losing a $15 rake in the chips was bad. Yikes.


----------



## tree MDS

Is your neck sore from the ride home??

Sorry..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was driving the chip truck.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Speaking of the grappler, maybe if you rig it right you can use that to pull the cage on the bucket back into shape a little.. enough to get along for a while anyway.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am gonna use my skid loader and heat up the tube before trying to bend it back


----------



## tree MDS

There you go. I know it takes a few months if you wanted to order a replacement guard from southco (personal exp). You'd probably be better of building something better once things slow down for you.


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> The new guy today chipped my climbing line after I repeatedly told him to watch for the rope around the chipper. Then while chucking down a large dead limb the last piece hit a smaller branch collar on the way down and smashed the cab guard on my bucket truck. Just one if those days. Smh.



Jesus. You're lucky no one got hurt putting a rope through a drum chipper. I've heard it sucks it in so fast it'll kill someone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## pro94lt

Did he tell you he chipped it or act like he hadn't seen it?


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> The new guy today chipped my climbing line after I repeatedly told him to watch for the rope around the chipper. Then while chucking down a large dead limb the last piece hit a smaller branch collar on the way down and smashed the cab guard on my bucket truck. Just one if those days. Smh.


 I take it the climbing line was not hooked to you ? Fire him, next time you could be dead. That must of been a good size piece of wood cause it sure did bend that guard.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> It helps tune out the groundman drivel..all we need is a thumbs up sign when ready they don't need to talk.



Why is your rope laying around by the chipper?
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Why is your rope laying around by the chipper?
> Jeff


Wrong quote Jeffrey...lay off the sauce.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Wrong quote Jeffrey...lay off the sauce.



LOL,,I just realized that! Sorry, no sauce btw, maybe later.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It was laying next to the bucket truck. The chipper was 25' away from it. When I came back down to the bucket after topping out the tree, I dropped the rope next to the truck. He just wasn't paying attention even though I said to him about 5 times about watching the rigging rope.

The piece that hit the guard was 15" diameter and 3' long. I cut it at around 40' up


----------



## mckeetree

Got to see Juan's First Choice Tree Care crunch a house today while we were working next door. I heard he bid that job for $1,200 which I really find hard to believe...he's cheap but not that cheap. We bid the job $4,650. Of course could be...he's got some mojado that halfass speaks English doing some of his quotes. Anyway, the guy we were working for is an independent adjuster that mainly works large storms, hurricanes, etc. He said without even walking over there he saw $30,000 but probably end up way more than that.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Pics of these failures are always welcome ya know.


----------



## capetrees

ouch

live and learn


----------



## luckydad

Trashy maple removal from yesterday.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yup thats dead as hell


----------



## treeman75

Yesterday one of my guys said we have had a good year with no break downs and today we had three.


----------



## luckydad

treeman75 said:


> Yesterday one of my guys said we have had a good year with no break downs and today we had three.


Dang !!


----------



## TC262

Sunny and 75 on Monday, tomorrow's job low 30's and 30mph winds! WTF, Hello Winter!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It was 78 here on Monday. High today in the morning 50s. Wtf


----------



## capetrees

treeman75 said:


> Yesterday one of my guys said we have had a good year with no break downs and today we had three.



Someone always has to jinx it.


----------



## treeman75

I was dumping my grapple truck and the ujoint broke on the little drive shaft that runs the pto. The box was up and the grapple. We got that fixed and headed to the job. In the afternoon a small low presure line broke on the bucket truck. Then at the end of the day the grapple truck died from a short from the battery box to the starter. The grapple was down but the outriggers were too. We put cones around it tillthis morning. I had to jump the starter to get it to the shop. So ya it was a long day yesterday.


----------



## treeman75

Im leaving for the blackhills saturday morning for four days so that will be nice.


----------



## TC262

treeman75 said:


> Im leaving for the blackhills saturday morning for four days so that will be nice.


At least your timing was right for your trip. It's always nice to get away after a stressful week. Enjoy!


----------



## TC262

Finished the majority of my chip box.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-budget-chip-box.265696/


----------



## formationrx

KenJax Tree said:


> Who agrees that The Rover by Led Zeppelin is a good tune to kick a trees ass to


i always preferred When the Levee Breaks...


----------



## NCTREE

formationrx said:


> i always preferred When the Levee Breaks...


Houses of the Holy all time favorite Zeppelin album


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Happy Halloween, you bunch of creepy bastards!! Haha, look at the bright side, at least none of you need a costume!!!

Now **** off!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Back at ya!![emoji316][emoji317]


----------



## KenJax Tree

Took the kids out to get some candy and froze my ass off.....yeah its snowing and its sticking.


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Happy Halloween, you bunch of creepy bastards!! Haha, look at the bright side, at least none of you need a costume!!!
> 
> Now **** off!!View attachment 376780


Well at least you didn't get your boots dirty today, or stubs [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> It was laying next to the bucket truck. The chipper was 25' away from it. When I came back down to the bucket after topping out the tree, I dropped the rope next to the truck. He just wasn't paying attention even though I said to him about 5 times about watching the rigging rope.
> 
> The piece that hit the guard was 15" diameter and 3' long. I cut it at around 40' up



I had a beer, please do not take offense, I am a nice guy,
But really, you *'dropped the rope next to the truck*',,; *he just wasn't paying attention'*,_,even though you told him about 5 times about watching the rigging rope_',,

No offense, but why are you leaving all this responsibility on the new guy?
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

We had one of our long time customers drop us. Well, I guess they dropped us...they had somebody else doing their tree work at their new place today. When I say long time I am talking over 20 years. I guess I dropped the ball some where.


----------



## KenJax Tree

mckeetree said:


> We had one of our long time customers drop us. Well, I guess they dropped us...they had somebody else doing their tree work at their new place today. When I say long time I am talking over 20 years. I guess I dropped the ball some where.


More than likely someone just dropped a lowball price


----------



## Zale

When I lose a customer and don't know why, I will contact them and ask. Feedback, even though it might be negative, can still be a good thing.


----------



## treecutterjr

There is no customer loyalty out here. If someone beats your price by $25 bucks you are out of here.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I had a beer, please do not take offense, I am a nice guy,
> But really, you *'dropped the rope next to the truck*',,; *he just wasn't paying attention'*,_,even though you told him about 5 times about watching the rigging rope_',,
> 
> No offense, but why are you leaving all this responsibility on the new guy?
> Jeff


He said he has done tree work before.


----------



## treeclimber101

Real nasty , I would say strong 50mph winds and cold rain ! Not all that great for much more then sleeping


----------



## mckeetree

Zale said:


> When I lose a customer and don't know why, I will contact them and ask. Feedback, even though it might be negative, can still be a good thing.



Good advice most all the time. I asked the foreman of the crew that has always done their work to call them. He declined saying "No, not those folks. We have gone out of our way big time so many times for them and they didn't even give us a chance to bid. I remember taking them to the airport no charge and at least three free cat rescues. No, F those people." I about half way feel that way myself the more I think about it.


----------



## mckeetree

treecutterjr said:


> There is no customer loyalty out here. If someone beats your price by $25 bucks you are out of here.



Hell, five dollars.


----------



## lone wolf

mckeetree said:


> We had one of our long time customers drop us. Well, I guess they dropped us...they had somebody else doing their tree work at their new place today. When I say long time I am talking over 20 years. I guess I dropped the ball some where.


Mexicans ?


----------



## mckeetree

lone wolf said:


> Mexicans ?



Yeah. Some Mexican outfit from Dallas called Gilberto's Landscaping. At least that's what the truck had on it. I only saw that one single cab pickup and there must have been seven of them there...I guess they all rode in that one truck.


----------



## lone wolf

mckeetree said:


> Yeah. Some Mexican outfit from Dallas called Gilberto's Landscaping. At least that's what the truck had on it. I only saw that one single cab pickup and there must have been seven of them there...I guess they all rode in that one truck.


Illegals have ruined the economy! Obolocare will make people so poor there will be hardly any work.


----------



## jefflovstrom

lone wolf said:


> Illegals have ruined the economy! Obolocare will make people so poor there will be hardly any work.



Dang, that sucks that you are their competition,and they are yours.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

So we have a bunch of removals due to the fires 5 months ago.
Went to start yesterday and this is what happened,,,the nest is in the euc we were going to start with.
It is the big fatty in the shot of my truck. 
Drama,,,on a Friday. I am not sure what is going to happen but we will be removing that euc.
Jeff
http://www.cbs8.com/story/27178227/carlsbad-residents-want-to-save-trees-from-removal


----------



## jefflovstrom

Here is the channel 10
In the end,, we will have a pic of the empty nest and remove the tree,,I think.
Jeff http://www.10news.com/news/residents-trying-to-save-trees


----------



## jomoco

Much the same happened to me Jeff.

Mine was Caltrans, when the huge water main burst just north of the 8 on 163.

One tree with a nest in the top, a tall euc. Had to skip it for 6 months.

This ain't Wraptor fledgling season though. So perhaps your billing won't be delayed that long?

jomoco


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't compete with Mexicans I am barely good enough for the clients I want ! Nice lawns , nice trees and plenty of other rich annoying friends that help me pay to raise my kids LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Damn,,,, $1950 done and sipping a beer already. Gotta love that for a change. Little jobs can pay off sometimes. Was nice to start with an $800 quickie. 

All I did was drive truck, operate the chipper and watch the minions. My buddy and Stubs are quite a combo, I gotta say. Nothing like watching a real pro do his thing. Good day.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Damn,,,, $1950 done and sipping a beer already. Gotta love that for a change. Little jobs can pay off sometimes. Was nice to start with an $800 quickie.
> 
> All I did was drive truck, operate the chipper and watch the minions. My buddy and Stubs are quite a combo, I gotta say. Nothing like watching a real pro do his thing. Good day.


----------



## tree MDS

Man, I'm gonna have to wash that fat mouth of yours out with soap. Lol.


----------



## pdqdl

treecutterjr said:


> There is no customer loyalty out here. If someone beats your price by $25 bucks you are out of here.



That really isn't true. This is why there are successful tree services, and so many that are not. The successful companies do excellent work, they are market competitive, and their customers recognize that they are getting good value. Admittedly, you cannot count on customers for "loyalty", but you can bet that they will be willing to stick with the service provider that gives them what they are wanting. 

There are many different markets, and you need to understand what market you are pursuing. If you are catering to the market that only wants the lowest price, then you can expect to be sold out quickly by all your customers. If your customers expect a good job done with a reasonably low price, then the price shoppers will be a part of your market, but not a major part. If you are only selling elite service to exclusive customers, the low-price tree services won't even get considered because their trucks are rusty and dented. Conversely, the elite services will be wasting a lot of time on high bids to folks that are not willing to pay for elite services done with well paid employees driving shiny new trucks. 

If you consider that you are providing an elite service, then you will be spending a lot of emotional capital dwelling on the bids that you don't get or the customers you cannot keep.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang, that sucks that you are their competition,and they are yours.
> Jeff



This from the land of the mojados, huh Jeff? I can only imagine your set up.


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> That really isn't true.




Yeah, yeah for the most part it is. It wasn't true 25 years ago but it's pretty much true today.


----------



## treeclimber101

20 years and they switched ? I mean that too me means more then motivated to save a buck . But I am learning that a customer every once in a while just doesn't call you ... It's life man don't sweat it


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> This from the land of the mojados, huh Jeff? I can only imagine your set up.



Scroll back a little, 3 or 4 posts,, 'pdqdl' just told you,, notice the word 'market', sabe?
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

With our State,municipal,County,and Gvmnt contracts we don't worry about the beaners. Yeah they low ball us on a few residentials but who cares they might get 1 out of 50 jobs we estimate.


----------



## treeclimber101

They get some work here , but I blame that on the customers , which honestly I don't really want anyway


----------



## pdqdl

You want to talk no loyalty? 

Damned Gvmnt contracts have none whatsoever. Qualified low bid gets the job every time.


----------



## treeclimber101

I just called 611 and the wambulance is on it's way !


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I just called 611 and the wambulance is on it's way !


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Scroll back a little, 3 or 4 posts,, 'pdqdl' just told you,, notice the word 'market', sabe?
> Jeff




Whatever. Go eat a taco or something.


----------



## capetrees

I'll guarantee the company that's doing the work was probably their landscapers or house painters. The homeowners mentioned they needed to have a tree removed and sure enough, seven guys (probably relatives of the "boss") show up. Question to ask is how was the finish product and was it done without incident.

And of course satisfaction will occur when they call you for a tree to be removed that carlos and friends can't remove for lack of equipment. When you don't return the call, the silence is deafening.


----------



## treeclimber101

capetrees said:


> I'll guarantee the company that's doing the work was probably their landscapers or house painters. The homeowners mentioned they needed to have a tree removed and sure enough, seven guys (probably relatives of the "boss") show up. Question to ask is how was the finish product and was it done without incident.
> 
> And of course satisfaction will occur when they call you for a tree to be removed that carlos and friends can't remove for lack of equipment. When you don't return the call, the silence is deafening.


That last part is really deep ........ I am gonna make a shirt that says that


----------



## treeman75




----------



## treeman75

In the blackhills now. Last night a deer walked up to about 10 feet from me. The other pic is my view this morning.


----------



## Oak Savanna

treeman75 said:


> In the blackhills now. Last night a deer walked up to about 10 feet from me. The other pic is my view this morning.



steaks and pepperettes now?!


----------



## treeman75

Oak Savanna said:


> steaks and pepperettes now?!


Thats what i was thinking! The neighbors must feed them. It looked like he was waiting for me to put my hand out to feed it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I would slit it throat lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, almost Monday. I have to start a crew in downtown San Diego (yuk) tomorrow. I hate downtown. Got 4 jobs down there this week. Dang takes almost an hour to get there. I love this time of year. Sunrise before 6am,,now the guys can check the oil and stuff in the morning with out having to use a flash light.
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

capetrees said:


> ...
> And of course satisfaction will occur when they call you for a tree to be removed that carlos and friends can't remove for lack of equipment. When you don't return the call, the silence is deafening.



I'm really not trying to pick a fight, but that is ignorant. 

So what if a 20 year customer strays? The fact that they called back means they are still a customer. You would ignore a paying customer? That's not how I build my customer base.

I guess someday when I have more customers than I can service and more money than I can spend, I will be able to afford to ignore paying customers. Until then, I will politely thank them for their patronage, rather than let them think I am doing them a favor by taking their money.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Looked at this falling over oak tree friday night. It's a customer that I have delt with before years ago. So they want this tree gone asap so it doesn't fall on there rental house. I rearrange my schedule to to remove the tree this morning. She asked if I could wait until wed. I told her no. I guess she has another tree guy coming to give her a price as she feels I am ripping her off asking $1300. I told her that's fine. If you call me back about doing it, it will be 3 to 4 weeks as I am not pushing my schedule around again for her. I guess part of it is my fault because about 6 years ago I removed a dead tree for them and lost my ass on it because I under bid it.


----------



## TC262

$1,300 is a gift to her. I can't believe she's even getting another quote since they have used you before and know you do good work. Hope her other quote is double! Looks kinda sketchy with a really compromised root system. I don't think I'd be rigging any huge pieces out of it.


----------



## capetrees

pdqdl said:


> I'm really not trying to pick a fight, but that is ignorant.
> 
> So what if a 20 year customer strays? The fact that they called back means they are still a customer. You would ignore a paying customer? That's not how I build my customer base.
> 
> I guess someday when I have more customers than I can service and more money than I can spend, I will be able to afford to ignore paying customers. Until then, I will politely thank them for their patronage, rather than let them think I am doing them a favor by taking their money.



treeclimber101 was going to make a teeshirt with that segment you quoted. Next time you make up teeshirts, make sure you have "Welcome" printed on the back because your clients will eventually be walking all over you like a welcome mat as you bow down to them.

It's right to be respectful to your clients but respect goes both ways.


----------



## capetrees

2treeornot2tree said:


> Looked at this falling over oak tree friday night. It's a customer that I have delt with before years ago. So they want this tree gone asap so it doesn't fall on there rental house. I rearrange my schedule to to remove the tree this morning. She asked if I could wait until wed. I told her no. I guess she has another tree guy coming to give her a price as she feels I am ripping her off asking $1300. I told her that's fine. If you call me back about doing it, it will be 3 to 4 weeks as I am not pushing my schedule around again for her. I guess part of it is my fault because about 6 years ago I removed a dead tree for them and lost my ass on it because I under bid it.



Ask to see the written quote. If more than yours, bump yours to the mid way price and THEN you can do it as you mentioned originally.

Why do returning customers return if they feel we're ripping them off???


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I told them if I got.it done quicker then expected I would give them a break. Then she asked how much. I told her I would have to do it first to know.


----------



## Pelorus

Shouldn't your thrifty client be calling the town / village /municipality to get that oak removed at no cost to her?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Nope. They don't do that here.


----------



## Pelorus

Cool.
Up here the town will send a crew out to measure 10 meters (~33') from the centreline of the road if there is any doubt as to whether a tree is "their" problem or yours.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Up here its your tree your money but the city arborist tells u what you can do. He then issues u a permit


----------



## mckeetree

capetrees said:


> I'll guarantee the company that's doing the work was probably their landscapers or house painters. The homeowners mentioned they needed to have a tree removed and sure enough, seven guys (probably relatives of the "boss") show up. Question to ask is how was the finish product and was it done without incident.
> 
> And of course satisfaction will occur when they call you for a tree to be removed that carlos and friends can't remove for lack of equipment. When you don't return the call, the silence is deafening.



Turns out you are exactly right. I found out it was the Mexican outfit roofing the house that called that bunch over there and the folks hired them.


----------



## mckeetree

pdqdl said:


> I'm really not trying to pick a fight, but that is ignorant.



I really don't think that is ignorant. After 28 years and 10 months in the tree business for myself and close to 40 years working in the green industry I'm tired of kissing ass.


----------



## TC262

Saw this for sale yesterday and wanted to go pick it up! Wifey said" if you get it you'll be living in it, you already run a non profit tree service, you can't keep spending ALL of the money you make."
Someone from here ought to buy it, other than the box being to small looks like a nice grapple truck.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/hvo/4742826655.html


----------



## arborjockey

City arborist can be bad news for the industry. Non applicable science clogs their mind.


----------



## arborjockey

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/hvo/4742826655.html

That's a smokenass deal. Scrap the chipper just load n go. 

My buddy made a mint after Katrina with one. He drove around loading washers and fridges do go to the scrap yard


----------



## TC262

arborjockey said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/hvo/4742826655.html
> 
> That's a smokenass deal. Scrap the chipper just load n go.
> 
> My buddy made a mint after Katrina with one. He drove around loading washers and fridges do go to the scrap yard


Yeah the wife doesnt get it. It's only a 10 ft box but I could load my 20 ft dump trailer with it. And it's only 3hrs away.


----------



## no tree to big

TC262 said:


> Yeah the wife doesnt get it. It's only a 10 ft box but I could load my 20 ft dump trailer with it. And it's only 3hrs away.


That clam looks like it would suck for trees though! Stump grindings would be no match... Haha


----------



## no tree to big

tree looks smaller in the pic was 44" dbh left one hell of a stump


----------



## arborjockey

opcornut a winch at the base of the grapple and a block instead of that claim bucket . Yard with that fancy hydro arm heehaw


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> tree looks smaller in the pic was 44" dbh left one hell of a stump


That's like about a $50 dollar grind topsoil and reseed up there isn't it ??[emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

I think our estimator is a tard for the price he gave but it's for a customer that has used us for 40 years well both this house and the neighbor. 700 bucks grind 4-6 deep and leave level, haul excess shavings. The way it's bid is to use our Carlton 4012? I can't remember it's 44HP or somethin, that will take all day... My idea plywood and the Vermeer 752 and our grapple truck for shavings the Bossman is like nah I'll just send 3 guys out (normally it's 2) if I get sent to shovel Im quiting!


----------



## TC262

no tree to big said:


> That clam looks like it would suck for trees though! Stump grindings would be no match... Haha


I don't know but I want to find out. Looks to me like it would do fine, but I have zero experience running one. I'm thinking about going and getting it and maybe a camper to live in as well.


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> I think our estimator is a tard for the price he gave but it's for a customer that has used us for 40 years well both this house and the neighbor. 700 bucks grind 4-6 deep and leave level, haul excess shavings. The way it's bid is to use our Carlton 4012? I can't remember it's 44HP or somethin, that will take all day... My idea plywood and the Vermeer 752 and our grapple truck for shavings the Bossman is like nah I'll just send 3 guys out (normally it's 2) if I get sent to shovel Im quiting!


No you ain't !!![emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

TC262 said:


> I don't know but I want to find out. Looks to me like it would do fine, but I have zero experience running one. I'm thinking about going and getting it and maybe a camper to live in as well.


Look at that clam then look at this clam. the closed sides will not allow you to grab logs






TC262 said:


> I don't know but I want to find out. Looks to me like it would do fine, but I have zero experience running one. I'm thinking about going and getting it and maybe a camper to live in as well.


It looks to be designed to handle dirt or gravel or rocks or something.. Thus the small box on the back


----------



## TC262

no tree to big said:


> Look at that clam then look at this clam. the closed sides will not allow you to grab logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to be designed to handle dirt or gravel or rocks or something.. Thus the small box on the back


Yeah I can tell it wasn't designed for tree work being that small and a tandem axel. I see what ya mean now, I have a set of torches and and grinder to fix that.


----------



## treebilly

Cut em out. That's one hell of price for that truck.


----------



## pdqdl

capetrees said:


> treeclimber101 was going to make a teeshirt with that segment you quoted. Next time you make up teeshirts, make sure you have "Welcome" printed on the back because your clients will eventually be walking all over you like a welcome mat as you bow down to them.
> 
> It's right to be respectful to your clients but respect goes both ways.



I really don't care how my customers treat me. They can have the greatest respect (most do, btw), or they can act like I am their personal hey-boy. As long as they hire me to do the work and then pay the bill, I am good with that.

After all, I am the one that sets the price for the service. All I expect in return is to stand aside while we work and to pay the bill when we are done. If they are asinine enough to get my attention, then I might feel obliged to raise the estimate.


----------



## treeclimber101

My res. customers are awesome ..... On the other those commercial customers are ruthless as hell , sometimes I feel like I am fighting a Mongolian army to get paid !


----------



## tree MDS

Same as it ever was... same as it ever was..


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> I think our estimator is a tard for the price he gave but it's for a customer that has used us for 40 years well both this house and the neighbor. 700 bucks grind 4-6 deep and leave level, haul excess shavings. The way it's bid is to use our Carlton 4012? I can't remember it's 44HP or somethin, that will take all day... My idea plywood and the Vermeer 752 and our grapple truck for shavings the Bossman is like nah I'll just send 3 guys out (normally it's 2) if I get sent to shovel Im quiting!



Just a quick question... Does your bidder have experience with doing tree work? Some outfits hires guys out of car dealerships to sell work, when they have no idea how long it will take.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ummmmmmm.......... I don't think the guy would have a job very Long , big difference between a f150 and a tulip tree !


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Just a quick question... Does your bidder have experience with doing tree work? Some outfits hires guys out of car dealerships to sell work, when they have no idea how long it will take.


Yes he was on a crew for 20+ years 


treeclimber101 said:


> Ummmmmmm.......... I don't think the guy would have a job very Long , big difference between a f150 and a tulip tree !


Yeah no **** how could it ever work? Ah hell I use google maps for my estimates don't even get off the Couch


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> Yes he was on a crew for 20+ years
> 
> Yeah no **** how could it ever work? Ah hell I use google maps for my estimates don't even get off the Couch


I've actually done that !


----------



## no tree to big

Yea me too every time I hear I have,a huge tree in the front yard I have to take a peek cause those multi stem crab apples that are so gigantic seem to be everywhere haha


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> Yea me too every time I hear I have,a huge tree in the front yard I have to take a peek cause those multi stem crab apples that are so gigantic seem to be everywhere haha


You joke I am serious


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> You joke I am serious


No I've done it I believe uve done it **** Jeff has done it, Im sure of it with Cali traffic he prob bids all his jobs on bing


----------



## treeclimber101

no tree to big said:


> No I've done it I believe uve done it **** Jeff has done it, Im sure of it with Cali traffic he prob bids all his jobs on bing


Yea hopefully it's just gets easier


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> No I've done it I believe uve done it **** Jeff has done it, Im sure of it with Cali traffic he prob bids all his jobs on bing



Hey now! 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pretty funny, but it does help with 'one-way' streets,, street sweeping, , speed limit signs, etc,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Just got a text message from my main worker that he broke his back and some toes. wtf. I feel for this guy big time. The feds are screwing with his money and he keeps getting crapped on.


----------



## treeclimber101

Guy I know had a seizure on the job yesterday grabbed up a running saw a fell out backwards almost broke all his teeth and Is now in the hospital getting crazy tests done wasn't a good day I guess


----------



## tree MDS

Got two full cord inside the shop. Gotta let this one dry a bit before stacking (thank god). Been filling the front porch at the house too. Miserable task!! Not gonna have to dig out frozen wood for a while though. Even at that it'll only be for my third cord down (and last) here.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Got two full cord inside the shop. Gotta let this one dry a bit before stacking (thank god). Been filling the front porch at the house too. Miserable task!! Not gonna have to dig out frozen wood for a while though. Even at that it'll only be for my third cord down (and last) here.


That's awesome , I flick a switch an the heat comes outta the wall ....


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I got that too, BJ.. I mean EJ, or whatever the **** it is. Lol. 

So one of the local lawn services had a 2tree moment this am. Went off the road and rolled down the embankment into the river. Right down from the shop. Just a slow back road, so I don't imagine any injuries (hope not). I'm guessing someone was baked out their mind. A little gas spilled, so now the cops got hazmat and all that good **** down there. Christ, and I thought letting me dump the rakes and barrel was retarded. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

rummy


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. that was actually pretty humorous. 

You know, the fact that I honestly don't hate you anymore must be indicative of how much I've grown as a person in recent years. It feels good to let go of all that hate, it really does.


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Got two full cord inside the shop. Gotta let this one dry a bit before stacking (thank god). Been filling the front porch at the house too. Miserable task!! Not gonna have to dig out frozen wood for a while though. Even at that it'll only be for my third cord down (and last) here.


Tell us about the old car in the corner Clyde [emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Put a new pair of shoes on the skid steer yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> Tell us about the old car in the corner Clyde [emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rust free 35 Chevy coupe. Was my old man's dream project that he never finished. Its been in storage for 40 years or something. I've got all the fenders and running boards for it. I gotta either sell it for my mom, or buy it off her and pay someone to finish it. I think my days of playing with cars are over.


----------



## luckydad

No man don't sell it that would be tuff to have to do. Just go on and finish it.
Seems I recall you have some excellent painting abilities [emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I hear ya... just seems like it'd be a major pita. I dunno. The funny thing is, the old man wanted it painted dark green with black running boards and fenders, long before I choose them as company colors. I have a screamer small block already built for it sitting in the corner too. Someday maybe.


----------



## luckydad

Stroker motor or what ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, de-stroked 350 4 bolt with 202 heads. Comes out to a 310, or something like that. Major rpms. I've got a course spline S-T10 (think that's right?) and aluminum flywheel for it too. Pretty sure it was the big block vette tranny in the 60's. Would get up and move well enough I imagine.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, de-stroked 350 4 bolt with 202 heads. Comes out to a 310, or something like that. Major rpms. I've got a course spline S-T10 (think that's right?) and aluminum flywheel for it too. Pretty sure it was the big block vette tranny in the 60's. Would get up and move well enough I imagine.


Now your talking


----------



## luckydad

This was at a car show a few weeks ago we went too.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Guy around here died a couple years ago, HUGE car nut, I mean amazing abilities. Restored every car he ever owned right down to the nuts and bolts, frame up. Had a beautiful old Ford coupe, didn't know the widow was trying to sell it. Saw it go by on a flat bed the other day. Don't even want to ask what she got for it. She never was too "into" the cars. Just probably looked at it as an old Ford she had to get rid of.


----------



## tree MDS

I love the motor and body on that car.. just not feeling the rims and lowered deal. The rest is awe inspiring, to be honest.


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> Just got a text message from my main worker that he broke his back and some toes. wtf. I feel for this guy big time. The feds are screwing with his money and he keeps getting crapped on.


What happened to him ? I got a call like that 2 years ago from one of my guys Father, he told me the boy was in a car crash and was in the hospital, Broke his neck. He spent a month in the hospital and walked out in a neck brace and was quickly arrested for DUI and Manslaughter. Turns out the girl that was ridding with him died at the crash site. He is in jail now.


----------



## gorman

Nothing that bad I hope. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. that was actually pretty humorous.
> 
> You know, the fact that I honestly don't hate you anymore must be indicative of how much I've grown as a person in recent years. It feels good to let go of all that hate, it really does.




I feel a disturbance in The Force.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> I feel a disturbance in The Force.



Pretty observant.


----------



## formationrx

had a good day... walked out to the truck this morning and it had a flat.. got to the job and set up... then the sprinklers came on... moved everything again... got hit square in the face with a squishy lemon... at the end of the day my helper busted a lens cap loading the ladder... it was awesome!


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I love the motor and body on that car.. just not feeling the rims and lowered deal. The rest is awe inspiring, to be honest.


If you looked it over in person your mind might change, it's a super sleek boat !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Wind ! Took a branch outta my hand but I couldnt let go . Tweaked my wrist like it's broken .... And that's why i make it a habit to not force work


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Wind ! Took a branch outta my hand but I couldnt let go . Tweaked my wrist like it's broken .... And that's why i make it a habit to not force work



When in doubt, rope it out!! Lol. No, man, hope its not broken. My arm is finally close to 100%. Thank god!! That whole thing was a pretty scary deal.


----------



## OLD OAK

Gave a estimate for a neighbor of a customer we were taking a small tree down for today. Went over and it was a holly with 2 small phone line and the service drop to the house running pretty much through it. Gave the lady the price and she looked at me in a very serious way and said Christmas is all most here ! I said i know and i am trying to have a Good one. No tree job there


----------



## RDAA

Landed a street clearance bid in a small town 15 miles away they wanted a 16 foot clearance at the curb line where possible. It's a town of about 250-300. The last tree maintenance was about six or seven years ago when they had volunteers with a front end loader and a pole saw (trim) the town. You can imagine the cuts and stubs left. Imagine an 8 inch branch parallel with the ground... Just cut it off at the curb line and leave the four foot stub.. That's fine! I saw one spot where a ten inch branch was removed it must have been full length they didn't see the need for an undercut, just start on the top nice and slow and let that baby split and peel off, but don't bother to cut that 16" spear a left over sticking out. It really looked like the tree was having a good time trying to heal around that big piece sticking out! It was bid at an hourly rate so I was told by the city maintenance guy that it's going
to take what it's going to take two days or a whole week if needed. I just had a feeling that being public work that someone was going to go off on me. Well it happened today when an old bastard started chewing my groundies ass about the pile of sticks we dumped in the wrong spot and how we have been there way too long already and he's paying for it! FML! No sorry eff that stupid inbred little town! Most houses have peeling paint and weathered shingles but a Cadillac or an Audi in the driveway. Oh yeah not too many full mouths of teeth either maybe that's due to the meth house on the north side of town.


----------



## pdqdl

treeclimber101 said:


> Wind ! Took a branch outta my hand but I couldnt let go . Tweaked my wrist like it's broken .... And that's why i make it a habit to not force work



I twisted my wrist back in September; it's still sore and rather limited as to what I can do.

Hope yours turns out better.


----------



## rtsims

Top of the morning to you gents. Been busy around these parts. Busiest I have been in 4 years, which is good but all my shat has been breaking down on me. Blew the perkins in my bc935. That was $6,700. Front driveline on the dodge came out of the transfer case doing 70 down the freeway. Took out brake lines, tranny lines, wire loom, transfer case, and dented the floor board so bad I had to peel back the carpet and beat it back down. It's all good though. Figure it's part of the game I decided to play. 

On a positive note the dogs are enjoying the fire this morning.


----------



## treeclimber101

pdqdl said:


> I twisted my wrist back in September; it's still sore and rather limited as to what I can do.
> 
> Hope yours turns out better.


I have the feeling right after you twist something kinda numb no pain but not at all okay , and it's really sore to the touch


----------



## Affordabletree

Has any one heard from ducati at all he kinda disappeared.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Affordabletree said:


> Has any one heard from ducati at all he kinda disappeared.


I talk to Ryan everyday. He's crazy as ever.


----------



## no tree to big

Blakesmaster said:


> I talk to Ryan everyday. He's crazy as ever.


**** I don't talk to my gf everyday what's the scoop bro, [emoji87]


----------



## no tree to big

My little emergency job from Friday job was bid at 2hrs for just the failed lead wtf! Took like 5 mins... I ended up doing the whole tree cause it was kinda sketchy at the base in and out 1 hr and that included bs'in for probably 20 mins with the ho


----------



## mckeetree

First little job for AM tomorrow involves getting a kite out of a tree. Whatever pays the bills.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got a busy week of beautiful days,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

We have snow coming this week


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have heard of this terrible thing called snow,,,
Jeff


----------



## ozzy42

jefflovstrom said:


> I got a busy week of beautiful days,,,
> Jeff


They are calling for highs in the mid to upper 70s here this week.
Gonna have to rough it in the mornings though. Upper 50s BRRRRRR
Lol


----------



## capetrees

30 here and I'm LOVIN' it!!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

capetrees said:


> 30 here and I'm LOVIN' it!!!!


Yup those guys can have the 100 degrees and high humidity


----------



## Zale

Don't forget the earthquakes and forest fires. Almost forgot the drought. I'll stay on the east coast.


----------



## Affordabletree

Got to work in birmingham mi today for the fifth day running removing a 42" dbh American elm that died from dutch elms disease. Tree had secondaries running under it and a breeze way from hell to get through. But we could just fit the mini through to haul the wood out. 

Also saw a horizontal rainbow this morning when we got there. 

And the streef was lined with 120' plus English elms. Quite amazing trees if you ask me


----------



## no tree to big

Where's the pix of the tree u r removing?


----------



## capetrees

Not a horizontal rainbow, a sun dog or sun halo. Sunight reflecting off of ice crystals in the upper atmosphere.


----------



## KenJax Tree

capetrees said:


> Not a horizontal rainbow, a sun dog or sun halo. Sunight reflecting off of ice crystals in the upper atmosphere.


Them ice crystals are falling to the ground here


----------



## Affordabletree

I got them coming today I am going to have a coworker send me some of the orIginla pics all that is left of the tree is the butt log


----------



## pdqdl

capetrees said:


> Not a horizontal rainbow, a sun dog or sun halo. Sunight reflecting off of ice crystals in the upper atmosphere.



Not quite right. It is a sun halo, only the horizontal component of which is visible. A sun halo is caused by sunlight reflecting off ice crystals. A sun dog is only a very specialized version of a sun halo caused by the condition of the ice crystals causing the effect.

Best pic of sun halos I have ever seen: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/HALO-S_south_pole.jpg
It has just about all the variations in one picture.


----------



## tree MDS

Go get em, Stubs!! Lol.. holy bozo's on the ground day too!! Pretty profitable, though,,,, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much.. just.. wow, all I can really say. Glug, glug, cough, cough (yeah, that's right, any of you bitches!!!)


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101

friggan tulip was stupid big


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Go get em, Stubs!! Lol.. holy bozo's on the ground day too!! Pretty profitable, though,,,, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much.. just.. wow, all I can really say. Glug, glug, cough, cough (yeah, that's right, any of you bitches!!!)
> View attachment 379143


Are they birch ?


----------



## Zale

Hey 101- can't tell what you carved on the tulip log.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> Hey 101- can't tell what you carved on the tulip log.


Treetards


----------



## tree MDS

Yes, mostly birch down that end of the drive. Those are some seriously creepy lookin helpers you got there. Yikes. Just saying.


----------



## Zale

Nice. Did you have the client take your picture?


treeclimber101 said:


> Treetards



Nice. Did the client take your picture?


----------



## treeclimber101

No there's was a fifth guy not my crew joe and myself climbed and ran ropes for a crew in north jersey


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> No there's was a fifth guy not my crew joe and myself climbed and ran ropes for a crew in north jersey



Good to see everyone with their 'man suits' on,,,,,
nice big wood,,, 
Jeff,,


----------



## KenJax Tree

Good to see Eddie's wrist not limp...err i mean not broken


----------



## gorman

Got a brand new articulating loader delivered and it came right off the truck broken with warranty issues. Laterd. Found out my worker that "broke his back" was full of chit and subsequently chit canned. Now I just waiting on more crap to rain down on me. At least the plumbing is all done in our upstairs.


----------



## treeclimber101

Had a horrible morning which turned into an awesome day , pruning out a walnut a was swinging the pieces to clear the roof and hooked about 4" piece and broke it and it hit the roof like a spear , good thing that It was a foreclosed unit , no one home , talked to the maintenance man and he put a temp. Patch til the roofer can fix it , ******* I hate to have a good rhythm and then bam ! What ever tomorrow is always another day


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Had a horrible morning which turned into an awesome day , pruning out a walnut a was swinging the pieces to clear the roof and hooked about 4" piece and broke it and it hit the roof like a spear , good thing that It was a foreclosed unit , no one home , talked to the maintenance man and he put a temp. Patch til the roofer can fix it , ******* I hate to have a good rhythm and then bam ! What ever tomorrow is always another day



Lol. Chalk it up to a "2tree moment". Tomorrow, is indeed another day. Yikes.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea no biggie just a quarter size hole and a broken shingle sucks though , cause it's always something


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> friggan tulip was stupid big



Big tree, nice job. Being that it was climbed, how are you folks gonna get that big bad wood outta there? Crane it?


----------



## treeclimber101

It's gone sliced and diced to grab up with a grapple cat ... I think it's a shame that some one coulda found a use for it bit wood ... Huge wood no joke one of the bigger ones I've seen roaming the forest


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Got a brand new articulating loader delivered and it came right off the truck broken with warranty issues. Laterd. Found out my worker that "broke his back" was full of chit and subsequently chit canned. Now I just waiting on more crap to rain down on me. At least the plumbing is all done in our upstairs.



What loader you get?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea no biggie just a quarter size hole and a broken shingle sucks though , cause it's always something



Could always be worse though, I suppose. Just might be time to slow down and think about things if it keeps happening like that. I'll admit to pushing the limits a bit (just a little) just before I broke my arm this year.


----------



## gorman

Blakesmaster said:


> What loader you get?



The Gehl 540. I'm trying to orientate my biz to a lower impact operation. I like the speed and power of my asv but it destroys lawns, leaves marks on driveways, and has 4x the operating cost of the 540. It's for sale FYI.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> The Gehl 540. I'm trying to orientate my biz to a lower impact operation. I like the speed and power of my asv but it destroys lawns, leaves marks on driveways, and has 4x the operating cost of the 540. It's for sale FYI.



Nice. No thanks on the asv though. I have the same idea as far as lawn impact goes. I'm looking for a 340 right now. 540 would be nice but I gotta keep the machine weight down.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Could always be worse though, I suppose. Just might be time to slow down and think about things if it keeps happening like that. I'll admit to pushing the limits a bit (just a little) just before I broke my arm this year.


 it's been an awesome year This year so far work has been fun again , well almost I think I am even gonna buy some new stuff soon


----------



## Toddppm

gorman said:


> Got a brand new articulating loader delivered and it came right off the truck broken with warranty issues. Laterd. Found out my worker that "broke his back" was full of chit and subsequently chit canned. Now I just waiting on more crap to rain down on me. At least the plumbing is all done in our upstairs.



Crap raining down on you from the plumbing? That's some ****!
I just don't get how some people can tell the biggest lie and not even bother to think it through?!?! Dumbasses.


----------



## gorman

Not literally. No actual poo poured from the ceiling. We we are finishing our upstairs.


----------



## nitro1253

gorman said:


> The Gehl 540. I'm trying to orientate my biz to a lower impact operation. I like the speed and power of my asv but it destroys lawns, leaves marks on driveways, and has 4x the operating cost of the 540. It's for sale FYI.


What was wrong with the loader from factory? any pics? i have been looking into one


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> it's been an awesome year This year so far work has been fun again , well almost I think I am even gonna buy some new stuff soon



I hear you. It has been like the most totally awesome year here too!! Omg,,,, can hardly believe!!! I would consider buying some new equipment too, but just can't think of anything else I really need at this point. Lol. Dildo.


----------



## gorman

nitro1253 said:


> What was wrong with the loader from factory? any pics? i have been looking into one



The aux flow is handled on the right joystick. Two buttons which are just relays to a solenoid. It's stuck in one direction (grapple open) so it could be a few things. I'm not going to tinker and void the warranty so this is how it's going to go. 
The aux flow can also be controlled with a manual lever to the valve spool underneath the joystick. It's awkward and is reserved for releasing the pressure of the flow to switch attachments. 

I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> The aux flow is handled on the right joystick. Two buttons which are just relays to a solenoid. It's stuck in one direction (grapple open) so it could be a few things. I'm not going to tinker and void the warranty so this is how it's going to go.
> The aux flow can also be controlled with a manual lever to the valve spool underneath the joystick. It's awkward and is reserved for releasing the pressure of the flow to switch attachments.
> 
> I'll post some pics tomorrow.



We just bought a new swinger loader last year. Demoed the gehl and hated the setup. Looking at another swinger next spring.


----------



## luckydad

mckeetree said:


> We just bought a new swinger loader last year. Demoed the gehl and hated the setup. Looking at another swinger next spring.


Got any pics of it to show off ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

luckydad said:


> Got any pics of it to show off ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not even sure how to post pics on here. Shoot me your email and I'll send you one that they sent right before they shipped it to us. We bought the attachments from another company. [email protected]


----------



## mckeetree

mckeetree said:


> I'm not even sure how to post pics on here. Shoot me your email and I'll send you one that they sent right before they shipped it to us. We bought the attachments from another company. [email protected]



I'm a waitin'...I was going to send it to you and you could post it for me. Unless...you don't know how to post pics pics on here either


----------



## mckeetree




----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> We just bought a new swinger loader last year. Demoed the gehl and hated the setup. Looking at another swinger next spring.



I like the controls. If only they worked. 
Here's a pic of it just strapped down


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treecutterjr

The overloading continues. I'm about to pop a wheelie!


----------



## Affordabletree

dam Jr. dont you guys have Dot out there and weigh stations to worry about?


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


>




Lol. Easy, killer.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> The overloading continues. I'm about to pop a wheelie!


 My God , i hope you did not have to go far. We did 7 trees for a Homeowners Association the other week and i had 1 of my guys make 5 trips out with the small dump truck so we would not overload it. He would go dump, come back and we would reload and he was gone again. Something to think about before you brake that truck.


----------



## tree MDS

Nothing great here. More of the wood, plus a stump and some topsoiling next door. Nice load of prime oak for the house. Big 2" snow storm coming tonight, so just in time. Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got into a good sized cottonwood today. Gonna put the wood down tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Got into a good sized cottonwood today. Gonna put the wood down tomorrow.



Why'd you need to get out of the bucket?


----------



## bigremovals

treecutterjr said:


> The overloading continues. I'm about to pop a wheelie!


Real men do it in one trip haha


----------



## treeclimber101

Holy **** you ain't ******** that poor truck is gonna break in half .....


----------



## tree MDS

I've gotten bored of that whole climbing out of the bucket deal over the years. Just saying.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## treeclimber101

Yea ..... I'd rather climb from the ground then outta the bucket , that **** just takes my heart !


----------



## treebilly

I was wondering about that also MDS. Appears to have plenty of stick but pictures can be deceiving.
Jr you must be related to my boss. He crossed the scale at the dump today with 8 ton of wet dirt in a Chevy 4500. It was a nice truck two years ago when it was new.


----------



## treecutterjr

I didn't have to go very far. Maybe 10 15 minutes to the dump. I took close to 5 loads of of that job. That last load was a hollow Sycamore. The insides had turned to mud so it was pretty heavy.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I was wondering about that also MDS. Appears to have plenty of stick but pictures can be deceiving.
> Jr you must be related to my boss. He crossed the scale at the dump today with 8 ton of wet dirt in a Chevy 4500. It was a nice truck two years ago when it was new.



Old Blakes is a "Treetard" these days,,, so I guess that's "how he rolls".


----------



## treecutterjr

Also we don't have any scales to cross in town. I see guys loaded to the sky.


----------



## gorman

treecutterjr said:


> The overloading continues. I'm about to pop a wheelie!


This reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where Kramer tries to push how far he can go without getting gas. Except instead of getting stuck on empty that axle is gonna snap.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha .


----------



## treeclimber101

treecutterjr said:


> Also we don't have any scales to cross in town. I see guys loaded to the sky.


It's not always what it "can" do but more of what it "should only" do


----------



## KenJax Tree

Just because you can doesn't mean you should


----------



## treebilly

Gotta be careful loading trucks like that. Stuff breaks and someone can be hurt. Not turning into the safety police. Just saying be careful.


----------



## treebilly

Not that I got room to talk


----------



## treeclimber101

No quite literally have no room to talk ... LOL


----------



## treebilly

Took that ash down a few houses up from mine and the guy didn't want the chip truck or dump on his concrete drive. I asked if my little old s-10 would be ok. No problem! Other than that load it just gets me back and forth to the shop and hauls wood from the pile to the house. Once in a while I get mad and pull all my gear from my bosses trucks and fill it up with that.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I've gotten bored of that whole climbing out of the bucket deal over the years. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 379524


Going big takes a lot of balls when there's nothing underneath your tree, eh? Plenty of large tops cut from the bucket today on my site. Last two were set to swing back towards boom/house and I didn't want to lose deadwood through a window of either.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Treetard for life, yo.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I took some big tops the other day too. I had a couple that after the rope tightened up the tips were touching the ground. So they had to be around 45' long tops and I was at full extention with my bucket. I gotta be a tailed bucket. Seems like I could always use a 75' bucket.


----------



## treeclimber101

75fter are all our wet dreams , even with 60 I've done plenty this year that wanna one of 2 things , smash the **** outta the boom , or smash the **** outta a roof or fence or some other ******** in the way ! Whatever though


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went on a bid last night, HO has this really old dog. Dog goes Fckin berserk on me. HO is mystified on how the dog is trying to maul me with licks and nibbles, whining and rolling at my feet. Running around the yard at mock speed. Happy, bouncing, spinning. HO is amazed and just staring at this. I play with the old dude, scratch him down real good and try to get back to the bid, dog is not having it. Would not leave me alone, HO apologized and said he has never seen him act that way, but I was cool with it! It was crazy, it was like I was his long lost best friend!


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeclimber101 said:


> 75fter are all our wet dreams



That is for sure, still haven't had mine fixed yet. Trying to work a deal right now to turn that POS into a 75fter. Everyone that looks at it scratches their head. Which scares me. There is a recall for nearly every lift out there for this exact problem........ but mine. I have had estimates from 10 to 20g's. Everyone that has looked at it, instantly recognize's that those A-holes in at Kid Cars in Chicago hid it. Really tired of climbing everything, especially of easy street side jobs that I could pull right up to and blast out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I could sell my old truck and my one pickup and have a little.more then half the money for a used 75fter. Might just pull the trigger in spring.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, big dollars. I am down to a 500 a month payment and its pretty nice not having much debt. I have been kicking this can for a long time. I want one so bad, practically drooling over them, but then I think about the payment and I dread the thought of another big one. When we got that brand new one at Davey, it was beautiful!


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea that is shady , I check when I grease now for that , which thank god I have no issue , but I don't really use that truck much anymore , I have been climbing more then not , I see all the new Assplunger trucks here are elevators so I kinda figure that their will be a few in the next few years that will sell around here


----------



## KenJax Tree

Good to see ya beans.....how is the wife doing?


----------



## Blakesmaster

I can barely remember what a decent dropzone looks like these days. 

http://vimeo.com/m/111879940


----------



## tree MDS

Nice work, Chris!! Looks like you're getting the hang of it!!

Love the music..


----------



## treeclimber101

Nice work


----------



## chevybob




----------



## no tree to big

Some times that pesky stopper knot catches you off guard, couldn't have been any more perfect, haha. When I was doing the flush cut on that thing it let go and split popped like I had 20k pounds of pull on it scared the crap outa me! U can see the Crack in the last pic


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Some times that pesky stopper knot catches you off guard, couldn't have been any more perfect, haha. When I was doing the flush cut on that thing it let go and split popped like I had 20k pounds of pull on it scared the crap outa me! U can see the Crack in the last pic



You deserve a budweiser,,
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

Our 60 foot truck seems like it is always lacking 7 or 8 feet getting to where it needs to be. Odd how it works out that way.


----------



## sgreanbeans

KenJax Tree said:


> Good to see ya beans.....how is the wife doing?



She is doing alot better. Thanks for asking. Operation did some nerve damage so we are dealing with that. FACT: OBAMACARE SUCKS.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Blakesmaster said:


> I can barely remember what a decent dropzone looks like these days.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/111879940



Thats what I am talking about. Just did a big cottonwood like that. Really sucked looking down at that POS truck.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I seen a ad from altec that they have 75' booms and toolboxes, chip box ready to install for $59k. Looks like you already have a truck and need a new lift. If your gonna spend 20k to fix might as well spend the extra and get a 75'er.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh damn dude that's real bad , that's almost like someone rolled that truck while they were in the bucket ! Why can't it be totaled ? That's almost gotta be worth more as a repair then the truck itself


----------



## treeclimber101

2treeornot2tree said:


> I seen a ad from altec that they have 75' booms and toolboxes, chip box ready to install for $59k. Looks like you already have a truck and need a new lift. If your gonna spend 20k to fix might as well spend the extra and get a 75'er.


I love your math .... Hey if your gonna spend 20 my aswell spend 60 ! It's 3xs as much LOL


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yeah, why spend 20k and then spend another 60k in 5 years. I have alot of loans and I make the payment every month. In 5 years I am gonna own my chipper and knuckleboom truck and it will still be in great shape. Loans are part of business. I can claim the interest and why the hell would I want to make a bunch of money to put into my pocket but only get to keep 70 cents for every dollar I keep when I can put dollar for dollar into equipment.


----------



## sgreanbeans

yeah, once I seen it, I grabbed a pick and started pulling wadding out of it, then chased it around the back and it kept going....... and going and going. Each inch I gained, I was getting more pissed, those fckers did that knowing someone was going to use it. Putting a different boom on it is not out of the question. Gotta call on it yesterday, going to call them later today to see what can be done and how much. Like I said, would rather drop the thing off, jump in a new one and just move one. Hard lesson learned, didnt follow my own advice.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I would be driving to kid cars and putting my fist down his throat. It would be worth getting arrested


----------



## treeclimber101

Or accidentally driving through the office ? You wouldn't even be in jail you could just say you were bringing it in to get the brakes checked


----------



## treeclimber101

And I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that you prolly wouldn't even spill your coffee ....


----------



## chevybob

Big Ash over a shed I climbed a couple days ago. These Ash Borers are doing work around here.


----------



## treeclimber101

Can that wood be sold ?


----------



## chevybob

Ya the trunk was straight and in good shape. But, the homeowner wanted it for firewood. 

BTW that's not me in the picture incase anybody was wondering. Gotta get myself a nice selfie like you treeclimber lol


----------



## treeclimber101

chevybob said:


> Ya the trunk was straight and in good shape. But, the homeowner wanted it for firewood.
> 
> BTW that's not me in the picture incase anybody was wondering. Gotta get myself a nice selfie like you treeclimber lol


----------



## chevybob

Haha I'm guna take one this week just for you


----------



## treeclimber101

Empty threats !


----------



## NCTREE

Spent a day in this big bi otch! There's another day in it. It's been spike pruned and lions tail in the past. A big section broke out of the middle of it a number of years ago that's why it looks like it was topped






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Nice tree


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> yeah, once I seen it, I grabbed a pick and started pulling wadding out of it, then chased it around the back and it kept going....... and going and going. Each inch I gained, I was getting more pissed, those fckers did that knowing someone was going to use it. Putting a different boom on it is not out of the question. Gotta call on it yesterday, going to call them later today to see what can be done and how much. Like I said, would rather drop the thing off, jump in a new one and just move one. Hard lesson learned, didnt follow my own advice.


I know you said a crack but didnt think it was that bad! That would of sent me over the edge! I think if it was me he would come up missing and not found! I cant believe he sells that ****!


----------



## treeclimber101

God when I thought I'd seen all the big poplars I get a call for another nasty monster , dunno about this one though it's not at all unhealthy it's just big with fences and planting and a whole hell a lot roping . Guy didn't flinch when I threw the number at him almost wish he woulda told me I was crazy though ......


----------



## chevybob

Here's a couple big tulips I did last year. I'm the tiny guy standing in the crotch on the left.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha I had to look for ya


----------



## chevybob

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha I had to look for ya



Speaking of selling wood, those tulip trunks went on the Kenworth and straight to the mill.

There's a third trunk you can't see because the top is already out.


----------



## treeclimber101

Is it worth anything ?


----------



## chevybob

It's used for making trim and molding I guess. Not too sure since once they're on the ground I get paid and go home


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh .....


----------



## KenJax Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> She is doing alot better. Thanks for asking. Operation did some nerve damage so we are dealing with that. FACT: OBAMACARE SUCKS.


Good to hear shes doing well Scott and hopefully the nerve issues get better...no comment on Obamacare we'll have to take it to the political forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

This is what im doing tonight.


----------



## treeman75

I think i might take the four wheeler out and play.


----------



## mckeetree

treeman75 said:


> This is what im doing tonight. View attachment 379917



Here is what I was just doing...sitting on the patio in just a long sleeve shirt. I went to the weather channel and just typed in a few cities to see what the forecast was. Jesus...how do you people live up there...who would want to live up there. We would freeze to death from culture shock. And here I was thinking of moving further south.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Here is what I was just doing...sitting on the patio in just a long sleeve shirt. I went to the weather channel and just typed in a few cities to see what the forecast was. Jesus...how do you people live up there...who would want to live up there. We would freeze to death from culture shock. And here I was thinking of moving further south.



I love San Diego,, north county of course.
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Temps hung right around freezing today. Cleaned up a fallen willow and then removed two rotten cherries. Trimmed up a mulberry and finished the day off loading two cord of firewood. Sun was shining all day. In Jeff's words " it was a beautiful day"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treeclimber101 said:


> Is it worth anything ?


The mill will buy it from you. It all depends on how clear the grain is. If you have a poplar that doesn't have mineral staining and it is around 48" diameter butt log, you may just have a vermeer log and they are big $. That big poplar that ben helped me take down last year, I took the logs to the mill and I got over $500 for 3 8'-6" 42" diameter poplar logs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I just removed a large red oak, trunk was straight and solid. Maybe 40"dbh and 25ft long. Neighbor came out and asked how much I would get out of it at the mill. I thought he was going to have a heart attack when I told him it would become firewood. He thought that I would make a mint of course at the mill.


----------



## sgreanbeans

KenJax Tree said:


> Good to hear shes doing well Scott and hopefully the nerve issues get better...no comment on Obamacare we'll have to take it to the political forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No need for the political forum, that wasn't a opinion, that was statement of fact! She needs testing badly, Obamacare says it is unnecessary, Doc's say it is imperative for her recovery, but wont do it, because they wont get paid. But I get what your saying. She is definitely feeling better tho! Its nice to have a bit of sanity back! We had alot of big things planned and everything had been put on hold, starting to get back into the mindset of moving forward......slowly.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treeman75 said:


> I know you said a crack but didnt think it was that bad! That would of sent me over the edge! I think if it was me he would come up missing and not found! I cant believe he sells that ****!



Yeah, still livid pissed. Everyone that I have talked to, all said the same thing. They did that knowing someone could die. Wish I could do more to spread the word, these guys need to get shut down before someone does get killed. The owner of the place, when I called, kinda chuckled and said "cant help ya friend" and hung up. It would be different if it was exposed and I didnt see it. But is was purposely hidden and they told me the boom had been inspected and certified. All a total lie. Granted, I made the mistake of having someone else go and pick it up when I was one the way back from cali, but I wouldn't have seen it either. When I got home, I went over the truck really hard. Everything looked fine, until I started using it and the paint cracked. Just wish it would have showed up much earlier, I have no real legal recourse because of the time that passed before I noticed it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I would still sue them. You should post all the pictures to the fb tree groups and tell your story. I had joe at tri state saying he was gonna sue me again the other day. Lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

Your right, I should do that on facebook, going to ask the attorney again about that first, just to be sure. I would sue, but it would be pointless. I have the head attorney for Deere as a client. Took it to her right away. She deals with this type of stuff everyday. She looked into it and said I had no case, based on the time thing alone, She would be all over it if there was a chance.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I will post it if you like.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Go for it


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Posted it to about 20 fb groups.


----------



## tree MDS

Facebook...


----------



## Blakesmaster

Couple of new toys from the expo yesterday. Glad I only had two hours of time there or I'd really be ****in broke.


----------



## KenJax Tree

sgreanbeans said:


> No need for the political forum, that wasn't a opinion, that was statement of fact! She needs testing badly, Obamacare says it is unnecessary, Doc's say it is imperative for her recovery, but wont do it, because they wont get paid. But I get what your saying. She is definitely feeling better tho!


It wasn't about your opinion, i meant i would go into a political rant and it would get moved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

sgreanbeans said:


> Your right, I should do that on facebook, going to ask the attorney again about that first, just to be sure. I would sue, but it would be pointless. I have the head attorney for Deere as a client. Took it to her right away. She deals with this type of stuff everyday. She looked into it and said I had no case, based on the time thing alone, She would be all over it if there was a chance.


In this day in age, internet rep is everything to these vendors. That's how people find them, and how they gauge them. If you destroy their internet rep they will feel it eventually.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

gorman said:


> In this day in age, internet rep is everything to these vendors. That's how people find them, and how they gauge them. If you destroy their internet rep they will feel it eventually.


Kid cars doesn't have a fb page and there website is down.


----------



## gorman

How the heck do people find out about them? Print media is giving its death throws.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Scott would know,,,probably Craigslist,,lol
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, still livid pissed. Everyone that I have talked to, all said the same thing. They did that knowing someone could die. Wish I could do more to spread the word, these guys need to get shut down before someone does get killed. The owner of the place, when I called, kinda chuckled and said "cant help ya friend" and hung up. It would be different if it was exposed and I didnt see it. But is was purposely hidden and they told me the boom had been inspected and certified. All a total lie. Granted, I made the mistake of having someone else go and pick it up when I was one the way back from cali, but I wouldn't have seen it either. When I got home, I went over the truck really hard. Everything looked fine, until I started using it and the paint cracked. Just wish it would have showed up much earlier, I have no real legal recourse because of the time that passed before I noticed it.



Is there a certification sticker? Was the certification done by a 3rd party? Was the certification done by someone qualified to certify aerial lifts? That's who I would go after.


----------



## treeclimber101

****ing kid kars , what a damn joke how scummy these guys are , and honestly he coulda just made that truck into a killer chip body or something , but instead they knowingly sold something that would most likely fail and cause a death or serious injury , no heart at all just pure scum !


----------



## dbl612

first of all, the guy that sold that damaged machine to green beans is undoubtedly a piece of ****. regarding third party inspection of aerial devices and cranes- in legal terms, the inspection is supposed to reflect the condition of the equipment at time of inspection. period. if damage occurred the next day after inspection was done, there is no recourse to the inspector. by the looks of the damage there is no question there was damage that was covered up in this case. there is a common misconception that there are liability issues that can be directed at the inspector, this is only the case if it was missed on initial inspection through purely visual means. if mag particle, ray, or dye penetrant methods were employed per recorded inspection notes and something was overlooked, you may have basis for liability.


----------



## Zale

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, still livid pissed. Everyone that I have talked to, all said the same thing. They did that knowing someone could die. Wish I could do more to spread the word, these guys need to get shut down before someone does get killed. The owner of the place, when I called, kinda chuckled and said "cant help ya friend" and hung up. It would be different if it was exposed and I didnt see it. But is was purposely hidden and they told me the boom had been inspected and certified. All a total lie. Granted, I made the mistake of having someone else go and pick it up when I was one the way back from cali, but I wouldn't have seen it either. When I got home, I went over the truck really hard. Everything looked fine, until I started using it and the paint cracked. Just wish it would have showed up much earlier, I have no real legal recourse because of the time that passed before I noticed it.



I bet if you got the owners ass in the bucket up 75' and started bouncing him around, he might reconsider.


----------



## nitro1253

Blakesmaster said:


> post some action pics of the 340, im looking into a 540
> 
> Couple of new toys from the expo yesterday. Glad I only had two hours of time there or I'd really be ****in broke.


----------



## squad143

Just returned from Hartford. Expo was a blast.
9 hr drive. Last 4 hrs driving in the snow was not.


----------



## squad143

Drove thru Rome NY. Noticed JJKane had a few forestry bucket trucks there for next Saturday's auction.
Used Lewis tree units. One had an elevator. Lots more "hydro" units. A few with material handlers.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Hey!!! Havnt posted in like a year or so lol. I'm not doing a damn thing today. Figured I'd share.


----------



## no tree to big

Too dam cold for this crap


----------



## luckydad

What's the temp out there now ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Its snowing and 27 here....windchill near 0 tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreEmergencyB

34 and raining here in Pittsburgh dropping tonight and for tomorrow. High of 22


----------



## Zale

Cold rain today. Good day to work on the chipper.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

Do day to design and maybe build a subwoofer box.. I'm sure most of you don't give to ***** about all that boom boom lol


----------



## JBA

TreEmergencyB said:


> 34 and raining here in Pittsburgh dropping tonight and for tomorrow. High of 22


Hey man where are you at in Pittsburgh? I'm working downtown now. I'm from the Cranberry area.


----------



## no tree to big

19 and cloudy 19mph 27 gusts -1 windchill woot woot! Bring it baby! Supposed to be worse tomorrow
Was 12 degrees when I got to the shop


----------



## TreEmergencyB

JBA said:


> Hey man where are you at in Pittsburgh? I'm working downtown now. I'm from the Cranberry area.


I live by the pittsburgh mills mall rt 28. I work out've Ross twp.


----------



## treeman75

My phone says 14 and windchill -8. No worky today! Its going to get warmer as the week goes. I really wanted to get more work caught up before this crap started.


----------



## treeclimber101

This weather is a joke , 20/30 mph winds and hard cold rain


----------



## KenJax Tree

Now Jeff will be here in a few hours and tell us what a beautiful day it was[emoji34]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Yup ....


----------



## gorman

Did he mention he doesn't do residential?


----------



## no tree to big

What's wrong with residential?


----------



## treebilly

Got a call at 4 this morning to plow. I hate snow. Got home around 3 this afternoon and was gonna split firewood but decided to take the girls out sled riding instead. They had a blast. I was half asleep. Wood burner is making me tired now. 9 degrees tomorrow morning. Guess I'll need to find my bibs and jacket.


----------



## treeclimber101

It blows


----------



## no tree to big

Yea blows money right into my pockets


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha ... That it does


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## no tree to big

Loves me some standing dead oak removed cut split and burned today




nice quickie job on the way home from doing that biggun


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Now Jeff will be here in a few hours and tell us what a beautiful day it was[emoji34]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup, it was a totally beautiful day!
Kinda sux that you guys are mostly 3 hours ahead of me and I hope you are sleeping! 
Jeff @ 8:07pm and 72 degrees,,
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Scott would know,,,probably Craigslist,,lol
> Jeff



LOL, nope.
Found them in the Tree Care Trader mag while sitting at my desk in SoCal. Called them, dude I talked to told me he was a Marine, so....well.....he wasn't. The reason I know he was not, I called and talked to the owner about the POS truck they lied to me about and he ask's me who I talked too. I told him the Marine dude. "We don't have any Marines here" I quickly looked at my notes, gave the guys name and the owner laughed at the thought "He's NO MARINE". That's when he said he couldn't help me.
I think they changed their name.

@jared, didnt get a hold of the attorney, but I don't care. Going to give a timeline of events and how it all went down.

Ultimately it is my fault. I trusted and I got burnt. Broke my own rule of inspecting what I expect. I was so ready to get home and get going and get the fck away from that company I was working for, that I made some novice mistakes. I had client's in Iowa calling like mad, pissed at me for leaving and pissed at who I recommended to call in my absence.
It has hurt me, as nothing really has gone as planned this year. Dana, Truck, my body, etc. Just need to get through this winter and re-attack. The one thing that has gone my way is the clients. I had a explosion of calls. Sucked that I couldn't accommodate everyone. Between hospital stays with her and that pos truck, it was very hard to keep up.........not that I did. Lost some clients that didnt care about my problems, gained some who did.

Big thing here, is making sure as many people know about them as possible. Someone is going to get killed if they keep it up. They do not care either, I have looked up other reviews of them and this is not the first time they have lied about their truck's in a serious manner. Seems to be their MO. You can probably count on some BS from all of these type of operations, but I don't think to this level. I have dealt with Schmidtys a couple times and I was not real happy with them either, however, I never had a issue like this and I believe that they would not intentionally hid something so serious. I am dealing with I-80 now, they are close to the house and have had several people say nothing but good things. Their trucks are not beyond reproach, but from what I understand, from those who have dealt with them, they will try and make anything right. I have seen their refurb process first hand and they really go through those trucks. That also reflects in their price. They are being real good right now trying to get me straight. They are going to contact Altec on my behalf to see about a recall. As I said before, they have them on most makes and models out there, kinda weird they don't for mine, so they are looking into it. They are not sugar coating anything. They told me that this would be painful, that is not something they will weld, has to be replaced complete and that will not be cheap. Praying to the tree gods that Altec saves me.


----------



## sgreanbeans

It was freakin cold yesterday. Some said -10 with windchill. Way to get acclimated by fire. But we went out anyway, had a nice ground work job. Pruned 4 small trees for mowing and sidewalk clearance and then murdered 2 huge rows of burning bushes with 80 million mulberry's growing up through them.


----------



## Pelorus

The Ice Age has arrived early this year.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

When I bought my knuckleboom truck, I made the 13 hr round trip down to timberland trucks to check out there operating on a Sunday so I could see first hand what they make and sell.


----------



## tree MDS

Mmm. Beautiful day. Gotta dump and stack my last cord of wood at the house. My buddy helped fix the furnace that's been out at the shop and swap out the ceiling fan that died yesterday. Gonna bring him a load of wood as payment. Putting another check in the bank today. Not great, but as ready as for the hell as I'm gonna be. Wanting another fresh stab at it next year already.


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 380439
> The Ice Age has arrived early this year.



You poor bastard!! Lol. I'd move.


----------



## treeman75

I bought my truck from I-80 and have been happy with it. I cant remember the owners brothers name but he told me some bs and did not follow through with some promises.


----------



## Pelorus

tree MDS said:


> You poor bastard!! Lol. I'd move.



The snows are gonna get you too. Ice Ages are relentless.


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> The snows are gonna get you too. Ice Ages are relentless.



Yep. Time to plug in the Christmas lights again.


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh god what a awful picture , I'd seriously move


----------



## treeman75

We didnt do the trees next door.


----------



## gorman

Went to put my brand new gehl loader on the trailer to send it to a dealer for warranty work and now the boom won't work. So, I have little idea of how to get this thing on the trailer since the boom is stuck in the lowest position.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Ouch.


----------



## tree MDS

If I was closer I'd try and lift it up for you with my 14 year old tractor. Just saying.

Lol... sorry.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> If I was closer I'd try and lift it up for you with my 14 year old tractor. Just saying.
> 
> Lol... sorry.


Ummmmm ! Ha yea , maybe you can just horse it up there , or take the first payment on that thing and hire a tow truck


----------



## no tree to big

I can't wait for tomorrow I think I'm gonna use the slide out jib and I get to pick right over the front of the truck woot woot my chart will be huge I might get up to almost 1k pounds!!! I really wish they just bought a bigger crane ; (


----------



## KenJax Tree

I froze my ass off with the 0° windchill and got seasick in The bucket bouncing around in the 40mph wind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

This is from an ash and three stumps and i loaded the 4k lb mill log back in the truck. One of my bigger bills from the dump. The stump grindings must of been heavy.


----------



## treeclimber101

..... I made fire !


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> ..... I made fire !


Back at home Eddie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

For now .... Keeping my mouth more shut seems to do the trick!


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> For now .... Keeping my mouth more shut seems to do the trick!


LOL  well i'm seriously glad to hear things are better for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha .... Thanks it's awesome not be sleeping on big mikes couch !


----------



## jefflovstrom

77 degrees today,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

Was windy here too. Got bounced around the tree like a paddle ball today. Cold too. Had the thermal long johns on.

Winter seems to have rushed in while I was away at Tree Expo. I have quite a bit of work left up in cottage country, but with 6" on the ground and another 6" coming tonight, that may be it for up there until next spring. 

Still lots to do in the city as well. Was scraping frozen chips from the sides of the chip box early this evening, guess it's that time of year. Just wasn't expecting it this early.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> This is from an ash and three stumps and i loaded the 4k lb mill log back in the truck. One of my bigger bills from the dump. The stump grindings must of been heavy.View attachment 380520


Damn u pay by the pound?


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Back at home Eddie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol.. yeah, slepping that wood in like a good boy, I bet!


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. yeah, slepping that wood in like a good boy, I bet!


Those are probably her flip flops in front of the fire.....Eddie was rubbing her feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

no tree to big said:


> Damn u pay by the pound?


Ya, but its open year around and nice spot to dump in town. Most of the loads are around 130-160 and its only 10min from the yard


----------



## treeman75

With my grapple truck i need a nice flat spot to dump. I have other spots but hard to get that truck in to dump plus this is faster and saves miles. Its a penny a pound.


----------



## TC262

treeman75 said:


> With my grapple truck i need a nice flat spot to dump. I have other spots but hard to get that truck in to dump plus this is faster and saves miles. Its a penny a pound.


The dump down the road from me charges 6 times as much. If they charged what your place does I'd probably go there too out of convenience, fuel, and time savings.


----------



## Pelorus

Gonna be another awesome day.


----------



## treecutterjr

Our dumps are free for chips/mulch & pay for wood.


----------



## Toddppm

At least it's not snowing, glad I'm not up with the relatives in Buffalo!
Don't want to jinx myself though, bring on the snow!!!!!


----------



## treeman75

Doing a half dead maple today.


----------



## treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Those are probably her flip flops in front of the fire.....Eddie was rubbing her feet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Softening up the bunyons


----------



## Trx250r180

KenJax Tree said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this in rhode island ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Oh may gahd !!!! With the cold **** .... Suck it the **** up . Damn read the brochures before you pop a tent up in these northern states ... It's ****in Cold ! Been that way since the Indians wore bear hair over their balls


----------



## treebilly

Temps are gonna get a lot lower. It could be worse. You could be in Montana. Maybe we should all winter with Jeff. It's always beautiful out there


----------



## Trx250r180

48 here ,wish it would get colder ,frozen ground is better than mud


----------



## luckydad

Trx250r180 said:


> 48 here ,wish it would get colder ,frozen ground is better than mud


That's our biggest problem here the ground never really freezes good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Temps are gonna get a lot lower. It could be worse. You could be in Montana. Maybe we should all winter with Jeff. It's always beautiful out there



And plenty of work! We stay booked all year and never slow down.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I haven't done much tree work since that last round of stumps awhile ago but instead working on the house and equipment and letting things stew until after the holiday. Between yesterday and today I managed to re-shingle one of the equipment sheds. I was kinda sad because I had been getting all the moss for my bonsai from it.

I had been in there cutting some boards on Sunday and realized I had let the roof go a little to long so I hit up CL and found the perfect shingles ( a shed kit) for 175 so CL is not all bad. I didn't realize I was buying such nice shingles, and bigger than 3-tab, these don't even have tabs.

I had to drive to Reading which was good because they sell kero out there, not around here so I stocked up and finally burnt that old diesel out of my heater. Do you know what happens when you burn road diesel in a kero heater? One of those jobbies with a round wick.... ooof!

Just been on a mission to finish the new windows and batten down for the winter. Tomorrow I am gonna glue some floor back to my dump truck and get it inspected. Put all new brake linings on it the other day. Been thinking to sell the plow for it MAN I don't want to have to use that thing but am gonna wait and see what this season turns.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> And plenty of work! We stay booked all year and never slow down.
> Jeff



Good to hear Jeffrey Lovestrom tree is doing well. Sounds like beautiful days indeed.


----------



## no tree to big

Spent the day picking 700 pound pieces off an elm over a new Mcmansion. The jack wagons built this thing 4 feet from the tree destroying the majority of the root system and 90 percent of the tree was way the **** over the house what a pain in my ass


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> I froze my ass off with the 0° windchill and got seasick in The bucket bouncing around in the 40mph wind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



See, this is why I like working for my small company. I rarely make myself deal with that BS. Lol. Have fun with that.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea seriously , fuq outta here trying to tell me to go work in that LOL ! And that quote is why I do my own thang .... Mang !


----------



## tree MDS

Yes.. your own thang mang. Lol. Cool lingo.


----------



## KenJax Tree

At least we aren't in Buffalo,NY that **** is crazy 72" of snow in 3 days[emoji33]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

S'all good in da hood






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

treebilly said:


> Temps are gonna get a lot lower. It could be worse. You could be in Montana. Maybe we should all winter with Jeff. It's always beautiful out there



Its always beautiful except when the grounds shaking, the hills are on fire, the hills are sliding due to no vegetation from said fires and you can only flush your toilet once a week due to water restrictions.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Its always beautiful except when the grounds shaking, the hills are on fire, the hills are sliding due to no vegetation from said fires and you can only flush your toilet once a week due to water restrictions.



You forgot to mention the rampant gays. Lol.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> You forgot to mention the rampant gays. Lol.


I wasn't gonna. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Gays don't bother me. In my area 


tree MDS said:


> You forgot to mention the rampant gays. Lol.



Be nice.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Gays don't bother me. In my area
> 
> 
> Be nice.



Lol. Jeff is good people.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Good to hear Jeffrey Lovestrom tree is doing well. Sounds like beautiful days indeed.



There is no 'e' in Lovstrom,,,now go to bed and remember that,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Jeff is good people.



lol , my wife is a hot redhead,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Don't brag or anything geez


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Don't brag or anything geez



ok,, but she is hot,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Pics or she isn't real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea ..... I met many hot girls from niagra falls when I wa younger ..... But never actually met any of them


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Had to replace my batteries in my chip truck yesterday. Figured while I had the steps off that side I would swap out the air tanks as mine needed to be replaced. Of course the one strap strip out as I am putting it back on. Not a stock part


----------



## Toddppm

Put new shocks on a extra pickup I bought for plowing today. The rear mounts are rusted down to about 1/2 the thickness they are supposed to be.....I'm just hoping they hold up for a little while until I can find somebody to weld new ones on.


----------



## tree MDS

Toddppm said:


> Put new shocks on a extra pickup I bought for plowing today. The rear mounts are rusted down to about 1/2 the thickness they are supposed to be.....I'm just hoping they hold up for a little while until I can find somebody to weld new ones on.



I've gone through all that with my one ton. Can be a pita. Can you buy new mounts, or are you gonna have to hit the bone yards?


----------



## treeclimber101

I gotta do the perches on my dump too , biggest pain is grinding off the rivets


----------



## treeclimber101

And they shouldn't be welded .... They should be bolted welding will prolly tear the frame


----------



## Pelorus




----------



## treeclimber101

Dude ? Why


----------



## Pelorus

This sorta hardship is supposed to build character. 
When the firewood runs out, we will burn the furniture.


----------



## treeclimber101

If that **** builds character .... Then you must be a giant !


----------



## Pelorus

I got no character left.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And they shouldn't be welded .... They should be bolted welding will prolly tear the frame



Front ones are welded right to the axle (at least on a Chevy), that's what I was referring to. I remember welding a stud onto the existing rear mount on one side. You're probably right about bolting the rear.


----------



## Toddppm

I found a couple people on ebay that custom make mounts so I can grind them off and weld new ones. Yep they're welded. I didn't even look too close to see exactly what I need to do yet, quick glance with rust falling in my eyeballs says it's gonna be a major PITA.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Removed a nasty, rotten willow. Climber. Had a big lead over the neighbors 3ft statue of the Virgin Mary. It had been busted and glued back together and to me, that meant that it was highly valuable to them. We, very carefully, moved it out of harms way. I expected this job to be a pain and I priced it as such. No joke, after we moved her, the sun came out and we rocked it out in 3 hours. Not a religious guy, but............


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## Toddppm

Why didn't you just turn around like this guy, easy peasy


----------



## luckydad

Dang boys digging to china I recon !!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

luckydad said:


> Dang boys digging to china I recon !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Haha !!




Yea man !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLD OAK

I Hate them Rayco teeth but they look like they work good for you. I put Green teeth on both mine and it is a world of difference.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yellow jackets . Got em a few years ago and love them


----------



## luckydad

We had green teeth on it for a while and switched back to the super tooth. Green teeth make to much of a mess with a high hp machine in my opinion. The super teeth are much more durable too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Removed two 90 foot scotch pines this morning. Boss overloaded me with groundies as it was a long drag. The one is 19 , fresh outta lineman school supposably, and is getting awful mouthy. I had to tell him to get away from me today. Job went great except for his mouth. I had to work on the chipper when we got back for a while and one of the other foreman tells me that before mouthy left he was in the locker room running his mouth about how I need to watch how I talk to him or he's gonna adjust my attitude. Boss said I can handle it how ever I want but if I'm gonna hit him I gotta be off the clock. I'm pretty levelheaded but I'm getting tired of these young punks that don't have a clue as to how the real world works. Hell when I was his age I didn't think about mouthing off to my superiors. Of course if I did I'd be picking myself up off the ground shortly after. I'm just venting a bit. Think I'll get rid of some energy on the woodpile.


----------



## gorman

Toddppm said:


> Why didn't you just turn around like this guy, easy peasy




I couldn't watch all the way through. That's a nightmare.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> I couldn't watch all the way through. That's a nightmare.


I watch it every time I come across it. That level of stupidity is amazing to see.


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> Dang boys digging to china I recon !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We do a lot of "deep and wide for replanting" grinding. it sucks wouldn't be bad if we had a mini but my Co. Does not believe in anything that makes the job easier


----------



## Zale

luckydad said:


> Dang boys digging to china I recon !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How big was that stump? That looks painful.


----------



## luckydad

Zale said:


> How big was that stump? That looks painful.


It was only about 30" maybe. But it's root flare was very wide, a high out of the ground. It took about 25 min to do it all. No cleanup of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

Today I catch one of Juan's First Choice Tree Care's Muchachos trying to lift a pole saw off one of our trucks in the parking lot at Cici's pizza. He put it back quick and got in their truck and locked the doors. I can't stand a thief.


----------



## BC WetCoast

treebilly said:


> Removed two 90 foot scotch pines this morning. Boss overloaded me with groundies as it was a long drag. The one is 19 , fresh outta lineman school supposably, and is getting awful mouthy. I had to tell him to get away from me today. Job went great except for his mouth. I had to work on the chipper when we got back for a while and one of the other foreman tells me that before mouthy left he was in the locker room running his mouth about how I need to watch how I talk to him or he's gonna adjust my attitude. Boss said I can handle it how ever I want but if I'm gonna hit him I gotta be off the clock. I'm pretty levelheaded but I'm getting tired of these young punks that don't have a clue as to how the real world works. Hell when I was his age I didn't think about mouthing off to my superiors. Of course if I did I'd be picking myself up off the ground shortly after. I'm just venting a bit. Think I'll get rid of some energy on the woodpile.



We got one of those. Spends his time with his nose buried up the boss' ass. He's being trained to climb and can't run a rake properly.


----------



## treebilly

This kid can't be trained. He knows everything about everything,except how to work. From up in the tree I caught him standing on top of the chipper trying to warm his feet on the exhaust. Four other groundies busting their asses off so they stayed plenty warm. Got both trees down and he says the wood is to big to carry out and he's gonna cut it smaller. I told him to get chaps on, he tells me he knows what he's doing and grabs my 660 from me. I take it back and grab the piece of wood, toss it on my shoulder and carry it to the chipper. He then tells me that he isn't gonna hurt his back working like a caveman. That's when I told him to get away from me. Everyone else in the company bust their asses off when working with me and they request to be on my crew. I'll just scare the hell out of him I guess and hope he won't collect a paycheck on my job anymore. 
I did bust up a ton of wood tonight blowing off steam.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Today I catch one of Juan's First Choice Tree Care's Muchachos trying to lift a pole saw off one of our trucks in the parking lot at Cici's pizza. He put it back quick and got in their truck and locked the doors. I can't stand a thief.



Sorry man, but I don't believe you, or you are a puss,,the way I see it.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

treebilly said:


> This kid can't be trained. He knows everything about everything,except how to work.



You gotta be rid of that virus before he infects your other groundies.


----------



## gorman

Pelorus said:


> You gotta be rid of that virus before he infects your other groundies.



Tie a can to him and send him down the road.


----------



## no tree to big

Send him to my crew I'll make the ***** cry. I've broken a few guys down lol they go in the office "he yells at me..." "he's mean" "he over works me" and so on. they ask why did he yell at you? Why was he mean? And how did he over work you? Did u get your break and lunch? Yea? So what are you complaining about? Some of there responses are great. my favorite reaction from my boss has been sooo in other words you are telling me he won't let you stand around and be a lazy ****er like on one of the other crews?


----------



## treebilly

Got an auction to go to with the boss tomorrow looking for some trucks. Think I'll try to find out what job he's got for me and devise a way to make the kid wanna quit. I can fire him but that won't teach him anything. Make him quit and at least he knows how hard "work" really can be.


----------



## Zale

Put the kid up a tree. Sometimes that humbles them. Give him a task while not unsafe, would challenge a new climber. Then have the rest of the crew watch him as he struggles. I've found this tends to humble the so called "know it alls". If this doesn't work, work him till he quits.


----------



## capetrees

Go the opposite direction on this kid. Keep him out of the line of work. Tell him to stand aside, give him the most lame jobs, (move the truck, unhitch the trailer, start the chipper,) but don't let him do any labor work, just let him stand around. When he does try to work, tell him not to. This will drive him crazy and he'll get the guilts bad when the other guys give him the looks all day. Then when you go back to the office for the day, the boss will see you got the same amount of work done with or without this kid and then, "do we really need him?"


----------



## sgreanbeans

Working on a massive prune, get into the tree and as I get closer to the top, I notice, someone has been there before. Spike wounds out on the leader's and half cut branches everywhere. Take a stroll around to see what all is jacked up, cutting epis as I go, about a billion of them. Who ever did it was horrible, several 3-5" branches cut halfway thru, major flush cuts and peels. Lady is the new owner of the place and does not know who. After taking the survey, I get after it. Going as fast as I can, I know that there is no way to do it one day, do it right anyways. Oh well. We start cleaning up for the day, she comes out and I let her know that I am not finished. She ask's if it is going to cost more and I tell her no, I should have looked a bit harder and that I never come back and ask for more unless we find a major issue that completely changes the job (IE: prune to removal) She tells me that she will not be around today so she wants to pay me before I leave. She hands me the check with a $500 bonus on top! Wish they where all that way!


----------



## Griff93

Those kind of customers are awesome. You probably also got a long term client out of that. I've gotten several like that in the $100-200 range where they realized the job ended up more involved than it looked like from the ground. All of them have called me back when they needed more tree work later on.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry man, but I don't believe you, or you are a puss,,the way I see it.
> Jeff



It's a fact old man I don't give a **** whether you believe me or not. As far as a puss goes, I guess I could have went over there and busted out the F'ing window and pulled the little cockroach out and shown him how somebody could hurt him...and then went to jail for the next three days. It's not like weirdofornia here, they will put you in jail for things like that here.


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> It's a fact old man I don't give a **** whether you believe me or not. As far as a puss goes, I guess I could have went over there and busted out the F'ing window and pulled the little cockroach out and shown him how somebody could hurt him...and then went to jail for the next three days. It's not like weirdofornia here, they will put you in jail for things like that here.


"We" meaning myself and about 5 other guys got into a bit of a dust up a few years back at the 7eleven when one guy saw another guy that owed him some money for climbing work , got heated real quick ,ended with one guy slamming another guys leg in the door of his truck about 10xs ! Guy sued and won but he does have a perma . Stank leg now


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> "We" meaning myself and about 5 other guys got into a bit of a dust up a few years back at the 7eleven when one guy saw another guy that owed him some money for climbing work , got heated real quick ,ended with one guy slamming another guys leg in the door of his truck about 10xs ! Guy sued and won but he does have a perma . Stank leg now



We have had a little of that around here too. We got into it with another tree service back in 1996 I believe it was. And that deal involved a guy from the other tree service trying to steal from our job. There was eight guys total involved in that situation and one guy from the other outfit ended up out of commission for three months. He about croaked. The main thing is although we were in the right I caught a major ration of **** over it. I hate a thief but I can't afford any trouble either.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> Go the opposite direction on this kid. Keep him out of the line of work. Tell him to stand aside, give him the most lame jobs, (move the truck, unhitch the trailer, start the chipper,) but don't let him do any labor work, just let him stand around. When he does try to work, tell him not to. This will drive him crazy and he'll get the guilts bad when the other guys give him the looks all day. Then when you go back to the office for the day, the boss will see you got the same amount of work done with or without this kid and then, "do we really need him?"



That sick!


----------



## treebilly

We got a crew out on a big clearing job that's now a mud hole. Think I'll see if they need a stick picker upper guy. I thought about sending him up a tree but he only knows how to climb poles which (no offence to utility workers) is basically useless. Tried to show him how to tie in before and he doesn't think it's necessary. He won't be around much longer. Just don't want any more of his time to be near me.


----------



## dbl612

sgreanbeans said:


> Working on a massive prune, get into the tree and as I get closer to the top, I notice, someone has been there before. Spike wounds out on the leader's and half cut branches everywhere. Take a stroll around to see what all is jacked up, cutting epis as I go, about a billion of them. Who ever did it was horrible, several 3-5" branches cut halfway thru, major flush cuts and peels. Lady is the new owner of the place and does not know who. After taking the survey, I get after it. Going as fast as I can, I know that there is no way to do it one day, do it right anyways. Oh well. We start cleaning up for the day, she comes out and I let her know that I am not finished. She ask's if it is going to cost more and I tell her no, I should have looked a bit harder and that I never come back and ask for more unless we find a major issue that completely changes the job (IE: prune to removal) She tells me that she will not be around today so she wants to pay me before I leave. She hands me the check with a $500 bonus on top! Wish they where all that way!


nice when a customer is smart enough to see you are giving 100% and is willing to pay for the extra attention. few and far between.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> "We" meaning myself and about 5 other guys got into a bit of a dust up a few years back at the 7eleven when one guy saw another guy that owed him some money for climbing work , got heated real quick ,ended with one guy slamming another guys leg in the door of his truck about 10xs ! Guy sued and won but he does have a perma . Stank leg now



I meant no harm, I just assumed your 'man-suit' was on,, 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Ha .... Dude were good I have the man suit at the cleaners now . But I'll have it back by thanksgiving


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> nice when a customer is smart enough to see you are giving 100% and is willing to pay for the extra attention. few and far between.



They were few and far between 20 years ago. They are damn near nonexistent today. We give the client 100%, and I mean a full 100%, of what they pay for but we don't go above and beyond anymore. People just don't seem to appreciate it...at least around here they don't.


----------



## bigremovals

treebilly said:


> We got a crew out on a big clearing job that's now a mud hole. Think I'll see if they need a stick picker upper guy. I thought about sending him up a tree but he only knows how to climb poles which (no offence to utility workers) is basically useless. Tried to show him how to tie in before and he doesn't think it's necessary. He won't be around much longer. Just don't want any more of his time to be near me.


whenever we have lazy people we only bring the trailer with 4 foot sides and make them load all the brush in it haha they usually don't show up the next day


----------



## Affordabletree

Bought a new groundsman a week ago and he got delivered last night. I think I will name him Joe. 
Beyond excited to continue my weekend work with this new mini skid steer. I have used the new boxer and the new Vermeer and I personally think that they are not all that user friendly. Plus this machine with the BMG and a 36" bucket delivered was 25,000 in round numbers.


----------



## Affordabletree

Forgot to add the picture


----------



## Affordabletree

Twice.


----------



## capetrees

Pretty cool! I just got my "new to me" mini, sk650 with the same setup delivered Friday. 2010, 1400 hrs, 52" bucket, forks and BMG for $16K. Same here, can't wait to use it.

BTW, why not the 755 with the bigger motor? Dealer told me they were selling out of control and just a few of the 750s were selling.


----------



## capetrees

Had a ground guy believing jackalopes were real. He asked and I told him yes, but not around here, that they live in Arizona, in dry desert climates. Went around the corner, obviously mentioned it to the other ground guy and when he came back, what a look he gave me.


----------



## no tree to big

Had the privilege of using a brand spanking new tow behind nifty lift, only a 34 footer what a useless machine I had a skinny maybe 40 foot tall elm that's been dead for probably a decade, split and failing at every crotch super brittle totally unsafe to climb and unable to flop so figure hey this thing aughta be the cats ass yea if u set it up touching the tree. it's so slow and the non stop beeping bout drove me nutz. My favorite part was if the machine is like a degree out of level it sets off the alarm wich sounds like a fire alarm even when u shut it down and take the key out and it's ready for transport if u park on a hill it goes crazy wtf 

Next time I'll just climb the sketchy ass tree...


----------



## Zale

Been there and done that. If you try to disable the alarm, it disables the unit.


----------



## Affordabletree

Cape, I went with the 750 because the 755 isn't rrally that much more hp for the money. The extra hp is only good for Harley rakes and such. Plus with me weighing in at 300 lbs the machine will pick up pretty much what ever I can grab.


----------



## treeclimber101

Affordabletree said:


> Bought a new groundsman a week ago and he got delivered last night. I think I will name him Joe.
> Beyond excited to continue my weekend work with this new mini skid steer. I have used the new boxer and the new Vermeer and I personally think that they are not all that user friendly. Plus this machine with the BMG and a 36" bucket delivered was 25,000 in round numbers.


I named mine Bob Jr. About 5 years ago and everyone that has ever used him even on the side or favors have to call him Bob .... I chuckle everytime


----------



## Griff93

I really should buy a mini skid one of these days. I use a 32 hp 4wd yanmar tractor for a loader. It doesn't have a grapple or a way to easily put one on it. It is very easy on the lawns though which I really like. It will also pick stuff up high enough to load over the side of my truck(76").


----------



## CalTreeEquip

sgreanbeans said:


> Thats what I am talking about. Just did a big cottonwood like that. Really sucked looking down at that POS truck.


That's bad. I would be talking to a lawyer, the DA and whoever licenses that dealer. The **** is criminal. 
Who sold it to you?


----------



## mckeetree

CalTreeEquip said:


> That's bad. I would be talking to a lawyer, the DA and whoever licenses that dealer. The **** is criminal.
> Who sold it to you?



How do you keep from someone getting something that is less than it should be. Don't you just sorta broker stuff for other entities. What is your policy if they buy a truck you are selling for someone else that has a major problem it turns out? Or do you own the equipment you sell?


----------



## TC262

Griff93 said:


> I really should buy a mini skid one of these days. I use a 32 hp 4wd yanmar tractor for a loader. It doesn't have a grapple or a way to easily put one on it. It is very easy on the lawns though which I really like. It will also pick stuff up high enough to load over the side of my truck(76").


----------



## sgreanbeans

CalTreeEquip said:


> That's bad. I would be talking to a lawyer, the DA and whoever licenses that dealer. The **** is criminal.
> Who sold it to you?



Kid Cars in the Chicago area. Still waiting on word from Altec via I-80 Equip. I already did, no luck. This does make me wonder about contacting OSHA.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I just posted a statement and a pic of the crack as their cover photo on their Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kid-Cars/155344217839758


----------



## sgreanbeans

I just did a search on them, seems their site is down and all traces of them lead to dead ends. So, that makes me wonder if they changed their name. Anyone in that area?


----------



## treeclimber101

I just commented on it LOL fuqin trash


----------



## Zale

70 degrees today and sunny. Spent the day converting trucks for snow. Calling for 5-8 inches on Wednesday. Perfect timing to screw my turkey day. I hate snow.


----------



## treeclimber101

Zale said:


> 70 degrees today and sunny. Spent the day converting trucks for snow. Calling for 5-8 inches on Wednesday. Perfect timing to screw my turkey day. I hate snow.


Yea suck it up buttercup were all in the same boat ! Enjoy salting early morning thurs and falling asleep watching the game


----------



## bigremovals

I don't know what you all are complaining about snow is a perfect excuse when the old lady is bi***in about me not workin haha


----------



## Zale

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea suck it up buttercup were all in the same boat ! Enjoy salting early morning thurs and falling asleep watching the game



Yeah, I imagine you will getting a little bit more since your North of us.


----------



## Toddppm

Don't believe the hype. I'll be up all night watching the radar though.


----------



## TreeFeller11

Went to Home Depot today to see if they had any plywood on the 70% off rack, no luck. I saw a 2 or 3 curved ones on the regular shelves though so I asked a guy in the lumber department if he could let me have them for 70% off and told him I would just be driving on them. Apparently he was feeling giving because I left the store with 21 full sheets of 1/2"-3/4" treated plywood for $170.00! 18 of them had no damage whatsoever. He basically gave me the top 2-5 sheets off of every stack lol. The manager had to come approve my savings for the cashier and needless to say he wasn't happy about my $400.00 discount. The kid who marked them for me got his ass chewed and I still got the sheets at 70% price. Good to know our industry isn't the only one who has to deal with numbskull employees.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day! 
Gonna be 82 degree's on Thanksgiving,,kids will be swimming at Nana's,
Probably leave my 'man suit' off for a few days,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Well you enjoy the pool while we enjoy ice skating and toboggan rides.


----------



## Zale

Toddppm said:


> Don't believe the hype. I'll be up all night watching the radar though.



Yeah, now they are saying no accumulation in my area. Make up your F'ing mind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Well you enjoy the pool while we enjoy ice skating and toboggan rides.



What is a tobgoggan,, is it like a 'turduken',,never ate one.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Fun as hell after a few cold ones


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Fun as hell after a few cold ones


Just messing around,, Happy Thanksgiving Ken!,,,,,,(Chris)
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

I know you knew what it was same to you and your family Jeff[emoji482]


----------



## squad143

Winds tonight are 35-45mph with gusts to 60. 

Should bring in some more work.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Fun as hell after a few cold ones



Lol.. yeah, I bet you'd need a little "Buzz" to get on one of them things with a bunch of dudes.


----------



## formationrx

today i took down a thick cork oak... i was zipping chunks when i need to switch to the 440... so i sent the 260 down the zip and my bad ass helper unclipped the saw and took a step backwards and fell over a log in the grass... put him right on his ass... i got a good laugh... told him to be aware of his surrounding AT ALL TIMES...


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. yeah, I bet you'd need a little "Buzz" to get on one of them things with a bunch of dudes.



Take a ride downhill in a flat bottom boat sometime. OH BABY!!


----------



## Zale

KenJax Tree said:


> Fun as hell after a few cold ones



Very unsafe. No hard hats. Happy turkey day.


----------



## luckydad

Burning some brush this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBA

Zale said:


> Very unsafe. No hard hats. Happy turkey day.


But they do have their eye protection on.


----------



## Zale

luckydad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The guys in the firewood section are crying.


----------



## KenJax Tree

capetrees said:


> Take a ride downhill in a flat bottom boat sometime. OH BABY!!


An old car hood goes pretty good too


----------



## luckydad

Zale said:


> The guys in the firewood section are crying.


We got plenty of that too. And milling wood also.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Oh yea she's hot now !!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

I thought u said brush? That's a log pile!


----------



## luckydad

Well dang the brush is gone. [emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea the firewood section just had a moment of silence for all the lost BTUs in your pictures ! Is that a weight kit on your machine I've never seen a motor cabin door that big


----------



## treebilly

That's one hell of a brush fire you got. It's been a while since I've got to do that. Think I might have to burn some brush this weekend


----------



## luckydad

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea the firewood section just had a moment of silence for all the lost BTUs in your pictures ! Is that a weight kit on your machine I've never seen a motor cabin door that big


The rear door has an extra hydro cooler and fan built into it for the mulching head we run on the machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

Another job well done


----------



## Affordabletree

Jr. You guys are taking the but log correct? Feel kinda stupid asking but ya never know.


----------



## capetrees

Affordabletree said:


> Jr. You guys are taking the but log correct? Feel kinda stupid asking but ya never know.



I was thinking it looked like a great pollard job.

Well done!!


----------



## OLD OAK

treecutterjr said:


> Another job well done


 Job Looks good to me. That chevy needs about 8 cans of black spray paint for the bed before it all turns to rust.


----------



## treecutterjr

I only take what they pay for. They said they didn't have the cash to go to the ground so I turned it into a large telephone pole. I do need to paint the bed. I think I'm going to go with green. Need to get on that soon.


----------



## treecutterjr

The base is rotted too, that's why they were concerned.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## capetrees

treeclimber101 said:


>





I don't think I've ever been that bored


----------



## treeclimber101

Lol .... Then I got it right on te money


----------



## sgreanbeans

Well, got the call today. $15,000 for the new tower. Another 6-7 g's for labor. I have murder on my mind.
Going to take it in and see what kind of hit I will take if I trade it in. Bill, head shop bubba at I-80, said it maybe a deal where they park it and if one comes in with a bad chassis, but good boom, they will pair them up, refurbish and out the door it will go. Taking it in next week.

This has forced me into a corner. Not real sure that I want to do this at all. I am in a good place right now and really don't want to go back into debt. So, to me, it is a go big or go home deal. If I do trade it in and get a new one, I am going to go ahead and get all the other chit too. Or, I may say screw it and be done with this career altogether. Been on this fence long enough. 

Going to call the po po up there, I have had several people tell me that they think I can get them in pretty big trouble. That what they did is criminal with intent. Especially since I have several Certified mech's and welders that all say that it was absolutely done on purpose. So I guess I will see what happens.

It has really messed with me mentally, I really would like to go up there and cause some major damage, but then I would get into trouble and that wont help matters either. Seems that they have shut the doors anyways, maybe all the BS they pull has finally caught up with them. If anybody is in the Chi-Town area and could check, I would really appreciate it. If they are operating under a new name, I want to know it. They need to be exposed if they are. I have been told several times that I am very lucky that thing did not let go while I was in it. What really bugs me, I had my middle boy in it a few times. If something happened to him, they would be dead. Makes me ill thinking about it. Also makes me worry that some young guy with big eyes and high aspirations will go in there and get screwed the same way and end up getting killed because he bought a truck like mine.

Those fk'ng aasholes.


----------



## no tree to big

Hey Scott pm me there location n all that stuff I am not too far and I'll be closer this weekend, my gf's sister lives about 30-40 mins away from Rockford


----------



## TC262

Pettit trucks website says they just moved from Rockford Il to Edgerton Wi. They have lots of forestry equip, not sure if it's them or not. PettitTrucks.com


----------



## no tree to big

Never mind I thought they were in Rockford but they are farther away then that I probably won't be making that drive... but judging by the satalite pic they are no longer at that location if they r still in biz


----------



## luckydad

Put a new set of tracks on the stumper today.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Oh yea and burned some more chunks/logs. [emoji4][emoji4]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


>



ed you sound like a forest gump wanna be. i love it.


----------



## Zale

luckydad said:


> Oh yea and burned some more chunks/logs. [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh, the humanity.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Happy Thanksgiving, gonna be 85 degrees today.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Happy Thanksgiving Jeff....no comment on the forecast[emoji3]


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> Or, I may say screw it and be done with this career altogether. Been on this fence long enough.
> 
> Going to call the po po up there, I have had several people tell me that they think I can get them in pretty big trouble.




I came as close as a man can get to saying screw it and be done with this nonsense 10 years ago when I was 43. Now, 10 years later, there is not a day goes by that I don't wish I had done just that. I was still young enough back then to have went to work somewhere and ended up with some kind of retirement or something. The older I get the more I realize this tree deal is kinda goofy. But...I have spent my whole life at this...so I guess I'm kinda goofy. As far as the police, unless your state is much different, it is 100% a civil matter. We had a place "doctor up" a bucket truck on us about 20 years ago. It was with intent and all that but no help from anywhere. We just had to eat it and go on. It really put me in a bind at the time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I came as close as a man can get to saying screw it and be done with this nonsense 10 years ago when I was 43. Now, 10 years later, there is not a day goes by that I don't wish I had done just that. I was still young enough back then to have went to work somewhere and ended up with some kind of retirement or something. The older I get the more I realize this tree deal is kinda goofy. But...I have spent my whole life at this...so I guess I'm kinda goofy. As far as the police, unless your state is much different, it is 100% a civil matter. We had a place "doctor up" a bucket truck on us about 20 years ago. It was with intent and all that but no help from anywhere. We just had to eat it and go on. It really put me in a bind at the time.



Good post.
This is where you and I are different. When I hit 40 years old, I gave in to working for a company and become part of management. Best move I ever made for me and my family. I often wonder what my life would be like if I were still a climber.
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig

Happy Thanksgiving all... yes even you!


----------



## Zale

Happy turkey day everyone.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Happy Thanksgiving[emoji482]


----------



## tree MDS

Mmm. Happy Thanksgiving. Let me do some drinking and perhaps I'll grace you all with my presence some more. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

So this is a first. My equipment smells like a barnyard. Picked up a storm damage job the other day, in between looking at it and coming back to drop off the tractor, I guess the farm up the road had a little spill with the **** pot, or silage deal. I swear, must've just happened, cuz it seemed like 4" thick, all over the road.. absolutely disgusting!! Was already midway through it by the time I realized! So now I gotta go out in the snow and get covered in the **** pressure washing it off, if I ever want my equipment to not smell like **** again. ****ing farmers!!! Grr...


----------



## tree MDS

And zep's "in my time of dying" on. Always makes think of Matt now. Cheers to a fallen brother!!! ****ing **** life!!


----------



## capetrees

mckeetree said:


> I came as close as a man can get to saying screw it and be done with this nonsense 10 years ago when I was 43. Now, 10 years later, there is not a day goes by that I don't wish I had done just that. I was still young enough back then to have went to work somewhere and ended up with some kind of retirement or something. The older I get the more I realize this tree deal is kinda goofy. But...I have spent my whole life at this...so I guess I'm kinda goofy. As far as the police, unless your state is much different, it is 100% a civil matter. We had a place "doctor up" a bucket truck on us about 20 years ago. It was with intent and all that but no help from anywhere. We just had to eat it and go on. It really put me in a bind at the time.




Jumped ship on the private contracting 3 years ago and went to work in the public sector. Best move ever. Still doing the trees on the side and weekends but work 40/week, paid every two weeks, yearly raises, paid vacation/holidays and retirement in the end. I had the unending fear of being unable to keep up with the cheaper/younger guys out there doing what I was doing.


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Jumped ship on the private contracting 3 years ago and went to work in the public sector. Best move ever. Still doing the trees on the side and weekends but work 40/week, paid every two weeks, yearly raises, paid vacation/holidays and retirement in the end. I had the unending fear of being unable to keep up with the cheaper/younger guys out there doing what I was doing.



Hideous sin. Good on you for admitting it though. I always knew you had it in you.


----------



## mckeetree

capetrees said:


> Jumped ship on the private contracting 3 years ago and went to work in the public sector. Best move ever. Still doing the trees on the side and weekends but work 40/week, paid every two weeks, yearly raises, paid vacation/holidays and retirement in the end. I had the unending fear of being unable to keep up with the cheaper/younger guys out there doing what I was doing.


 
I don't blame you. This deal has worn me out on every level there is. Well, I guess except financially since I started with nothing. But I think the money I made along the way in the tree business must be some of the hardest dollars a man can make. A friend of mine who never had his own tree service but had worked in the industry all his life said F it about five years ago. We worked together in the early 80's at the same outfit and after I went out on my own in 1986 he climbed and ran a bucket for me some on and off. Anyway, he went to work as a car salesman but don't laugh...the guy must be a natural because he is making a really good living at it and is happy as a clam.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Hideous sin. Good on you for admitting it though. I always knew you had it in you.



No sin, basically doing the same kind of work but guaranteed paid. No running around to meet clients, no truck maintenance, no bidding wars, taxes are paid, everything on a normal steady pace. The money in the private sector was good but it was offset by headaches. No more headaches and the same money? Oh ya!


----------



## treeclimber101

It's not for the faint of heart . You gotta be cut out and crazy enough to survive ...... The weaker get Normal robot jobs .... I am glad though it's the natural selection of the whole deal


----------



## jefflovstrom

What a beautiful Friday!
The guys all get a 4 day weekend. Feels weird too be home on a Friday, although I just got home a while ago. I had to go in and do some 'fix it ticket' stuff.
Picked up our newer boomtruck in Pomona and drove down her thru the scales and all and took it out the next day to use and got pulled into a DOT inspection,dang.
Fire extinguisher not mounted, no CA numbers, tire tread on the chipper, a left marker not working on chipper, license plates not mounted, 
yeah, my fault but we just picked it up and I did not have time to dress it before we took it out. Got it all fixed, but was is weird is that it is also a $198.00 for not displaying the CA number. Funny thing is I was in Home Depot buying the vinyl letters and numbers at the time. California is not a friendly state. It needs money and it will find a way.
Happy weekend!
Jeff 
no ticket for a hitch pin


----------



## gorman

Finally took the 540 to pick up some wood after we got her back from warranty work. Nice machine, but a little tough seeing what you're picking up on the ground. Really have to stick your head to the side. Zero lawn damage.


----------



## Toddppm

jefflovstrom said:


> What a beautiful Friday!
> The guys all get a 4 day weekend. Feels weird too be home on a Friday, although I just got home a while ago. I had to go in and do some 'fix it ticket' stuff.
> Picked up our newer boomtruck in Pomona and drove down her thru the scales and all and took it out the next day to use and got pulled into a DOT inspection,dang.
> Fire extinguisher not mounted, no CA numbers, tire tread on the chipper, a left marker not working on chipper, license plates not mounted,
> yeah, my fault but we just picked it up and I did not have time to dress it before we took it out. Got it all fixed, but was is weird is that it is also a $198.00 for not displaying the CA number. Funny thing is I was in Home Depot buying the vinyl letters and numbers at the time. California is not a friendly state. It needs money and it will find a way.
> Happy weekend!
> Jeff
> no ticket for a hitch pin



I hope you wrote yourself up good!


----------



## treeclimber101

Took off today . Planning on jamming out a few trees tomorrow though


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Took off today . Planning on jamming out a few trees tomorrow though



You planning on log jamming with Jackie Treehorn?


----------



## treeclimber101

Ahhhhhh ..... I don't know what that means but if it involves me cutting a few pines loading them into the truck and then putting a check in my hand .... Then yes I am doing that


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. holy hell, went out there today, everything was a fight.. too tired to even type about it really. Damn snow we had the other day didn't help, that's for sure. Could've been a lot worse though. I don't know what made me try starting the chipper after pulling it out of the shop, but good thing, battery was stone dead, just out of nowhere (job close to a half hour away). Had to put the shop charger on it and the one ton (probably not the safest thing for the ecu, or whatever, but it worked). Took forever at that. I knew the battery was good though, it whirled it over all day after that. Strangest thing. I'm wondering if maybe the ignition switch stuck in the on position inside or something.. only thing I can think of. Whatever, is fine now. That was just before leaving the shop. All these black Friday fruitbaskets were something else at the gas station this am too.. omg, felt like a homicidal maniac really, but somehow made it through that too. Lol, just venting. Oh,, and then there's the omnipresent barnyard odor that has overtaken my equipment too, but I guess I covered that already. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Yes, treeman is a rare breed, indeed.


----------



## treeman75

The only thing I did today was watch the Iowa Nebraska game, and eat and drink. Im going to bring the chip truck home tomorrow to clean out the garage after my sons wrestling tournament. Im trying to decide on a wood stove or a pellet stove for the garage. I think im going with a wood stove.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> The only thing I did today was watch the Iowa Nebraska game, and eat and drink. Im going to bring the chip truck home tomorrow to clean out the garage after my sons wrestling tournament. Im trying to decide on a wood stove or a pellet stove for the garage. I think im going with a wood stove.



Yes, wood stove. Don't go the metrosexual route,, you're a treeman, damn it!! Pellet stove..


----------



## nitro1253

gorman said:


> Finally took the 540 to pick up some wood after we got her back from warranty work. Nice machine, but a little tough seeing what you're picking up on the ground. Really have to stick your head to the side. Zero lawn damage.


Which grapple do you have?


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Ahhhhhh ..... I don't know what that means but if it involves me cutting a few pines loading them into the truck and then putting a check in my hand .... Then yes I am doing that



Sorry guy. Throwin a lobowski reference in there.


----------



## gorman

nitro1253 said:


> Which grapple do you have?



It's a 50" branch manager. Love it.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> California is not a friendly state. It needs money and it will find a way.



Sure they need money. They let the mojados break the state. Texas is working on doing the same thing.


----------



## pro94lt

You know it's the end of it all when a tree man is considering a pellet stove...


----------



## tree MDS

pro94lt said:


> You know it's the end of it all when a tree man is considering a pellet stove...



Right!! I pay this dumbass $12 an hour to make cord after cord of beautiful firewood. Loads the truck too. Just can't imagine that whole sissy pellet stove deal. Lol.


----------



## newsawtooth

gorman said:


> You planning on log jamming with Jackie Treehorn?



How you gonna keep em down on the farm once they've seen Karl Hungus?


----------



## treeman75

pro94lt said:


> You know it's the end of it all when a tree man is considering a pellet stove...


I know of one i can get cheap, so i kinda thought about it.


----------



## gorman

In Rhode Island you can't find a place that has pellets. Everyone is out. It's a pellet panic.


----------



## tree MDS

Temp has risen to a balmy 12° out there. Thank god I went out yesterday instead of today. Got an estimate for a supposedly "big" takedown at 11:00. Strange year, been busier later in the season than ever it seems. Good thing, cuz any money that comes in seems to fly out the door as soon as it comes in.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> In Rhode Island you can't find a place that has pellets. Everyone is out. It's a pellet panic.



All the gays must've bought them up. Lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

Blake's must be hurting


----------



## luckydad

He must have bought them all up


----------



## jefflovstrom

I love Fleet Wash,, in at 6am and done by 7am. Nice day.
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Do they wash the hitch pins to your satisfaction?


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> I love Fleet Wash,, in at 6am and done by 7am. Nice day.
> Jeff


How much do they charge you? Trying to get out of washing trucks myself!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Pellet stove isn't the worst thing I ever bought. I really despise doing firewood and don't have room to store it at my house. Plus the added mess and chimney refurbishing I would have needed to do to install one. I opted for the pellet and the heat is decent. It's not wood though and you still count your money as it goes in. If I had it to do again, I'd go wood.


----------



## Blakesmaster

And **** you Paul. Lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

Mds, not 75. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> And **** you Paul. Lol



Lol. Was wondering if you'd catch that.


----------



## gorman

Get those pellets wet and you're done for.


----------



## treeman75

LOL!


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Strange year, been busier later in the season than ever it seems. Good thing, cuz any money that comes in seems to fly out the door as soon as it comes in.



I've noticed that too. My business is as money hungry right now as I can ever remember for some reason. I go to pick up the mail tonight and there is a big ass returned check from a new client.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> How much do they charge you? Trying to get out of washing trucks myself!



$12 per truck.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> $12 per truck.



Pretty good deal. Too bad those guys weren't around here,,, I'd sic them on the underneath of my trailer and the chip truck. Damn farmers... lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Pretty good deal. Too bad those guys weren't around here,,, I'd sic them on the underneath of my trailer and the chip truck. Damn farmers... lol



Nationwide, see if there is one near you.
http://fleetwash.com/services_fleet_washing.html


----------



## treeclimber101

mckeetree said:


> I've noticed that too. My business is as money hungry right now as I can ever remember for some reason. I go to pick up the mail tonight and there is a big ass returned check from a new client.


You got a lot of issues with business !


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> You got a lot of issues with business !



Maybe the tree business is just all that much more sleazy in Dallas than jersey. Lol.

Peligro!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Maybe the tree business is just all that much more sleazy in Dallas than jersey. Lol.
> 
> Peligro!!!



You are up late,,,,,,,,


----------



## sgreanbeans

mckeetree said:


> I came as close as a man can get to saying screw it and be done with this nonsense 10 years ago when I was 43. Now, 10 years later, there is not a day goes by that I don't wish I had done just that. I was still young enough back then to have went to work somewhere and ended up with some kind of retirement or something. The older I get the more I realize this tree deal is kinda goofy. But...I have spent my whole life at this...so I guess I'm kinda goofy. As far as the police, unless your state is much different, it is 100% a civil matter. We had a place "doctor up" a bucket truck on us about 20 years ago. It was with intent and all that but no help from anywhere. We just had to eat it and go on. It really put me in a bind at the time.



Well, I am 10 years behind ya......
I have tried getting out before and I keep getting pulled back in. Thought I had done it with the Cali thing, and that was a big fcking mistake. I would kill to have all my old equipment back. I too get tired of all the BS that goes with it. Never a work thing, I always have work. Just everything else. See the morons around here all the time and it just kills me that no one does anything to put a stop to it. We just got the new phone books, several adds advertise a CA, total lie. One of them has it right next to their list of services, "topping", chit is laughable. Phone books have no integrity. But, on the other hand, I do like going out and doing a couple jobs and making more than most do in a month. So the good is great and the bad is horrible. Plus I really hate the cold and snow, so I would like to still try and go south. But then there is the family thing. If we where to leave, then her parents would not have anyone to look after them, so that is a chain around the collar as well. Her half siblings would be over here the minute we leave, fcking them over like they always do. The neighbors would be the same way, taking advantage of them, nothing but moochers. Generations of them in the same family right across the street.
If I do go and get new stuff, then I am married to a payment again and I really hate the thought of that. 
I did call the police, you are right, they couldn't care less. Called the BBB, they seemed disinterested unless I become a member up there..........
I love doing this, I do, but like others said, its all the other headaches that go with it that make it a drag. When ya have the wild west here, as far the industry goes, it just makes it that much more dreadful. Especially when all the hacks do everything they can to make people think that they are me. Dudes copying my every move. Stealing chit from my website, using my pics. You would think they would want their own identity, but they suck, so that would backfire on them, so all they can do is pull wool over people eyes and try and make them believe they are something they are not. Not to mention the fact that my body is jacked and never going to heal as long as I keep climbing...... the doc tells me the only reason that I have not had to have surgery yet is the fact that I am in great shape........from climbing. Tried hiring in the past, either good in the tree and F'd up personal life or decent personal life and a idiot in the tree or a slacker in general who will do the bare minimum to get by "steady as they go". 

I do not want my kids doing this for a living. 

LOL, I'm just fed up and bichin. I will probably think this is the best thing ever in the spring!

Leaving in a bit to take the oldest back to school in Minneapolis. 1 more year and he will be a preacher man. Keep telling him I want him to be like Jimmy and Tammy Fae Baker, then I can go to all his mansions and mow the grass, via his personal jet.


----------



## NCTREE

I got a call yesterday from a good customer of mines next door neighbor. I've done some work for the guy about 5 years ago. He recently had some trees cut down by a competitor and wants a price from me to grinds the stumps. He stressed in the message that he got other prices. I was just over there last week to look at some work for my good customer and notice the competitors sign out front in the neighbors yard. I'm kind of pissed that he'd have the nerve to call me even after I would bring him free wood chips. Don't know if I'm going to call the cheap in considerate jerk back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

NCTREE said:


> I got a call yesterday from a good customer of mines next door neighbor. I've done some work for the guy about 5 years ago. He recently had some trees cut down by a competitor and wants a price from me to grinds the stumps. He stressed in the message that he got other prices. I was just over there last week to look at some work for my good customer and notice the competitors sign out front in the neighbors yard. I'm kind of pissed that he'd have the nerve to call me even after I would bring him free wood chips. Don't know if I'm going to call the cheap in considerate jerk back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldnt screw with him!


----------



## treeman75

Scott, its never going to change, just go out and do the best you can. Your going to have this crap in any trade, people doing stuff half azz. I dont let them bother me, i get enough calls from people that want it done right.


----------



## tree MDS

treeman75 said:


> Scott, its never going to change, just go out and do the best you can. Your going to have this crap in any trade, people doing stuff half azz. I dont let them bother me, i get enough calls from people that want it done right.



Yeah, I don't know why anyone would care if they had their own work like that. Screw what's good for the industry. I worry about my own cuts. 

Sucks about all the other **** Scott is going through though. I suspect that's the real issue. Got enough of my own to understand that much.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> You got a lot of issues with business !



Seems like it.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Maybe the tree business is just all that much more sleazy in Dallas than jersey. Lol.
> 
> Peligro!!!



It is. Peligro! Peligro! Chinga madres.


----------



## mckeetree

NCTREE said:


> I got a call yesterday from a good customer of mines next door neighbor. I've done some work for the guy about 5 years ago. He recently had some trees cut down by a competitor and wants a price from me to grinds the stumps. He stressed in the message that he got other prices. I was just over there last week to look at some work for my good customer and notice the competitors sign out front in the neighbors yard. I'm kind of pissed that he'd have the nerve to call me even after I would bring him free wood chips. Don't know if I'm going to call the cheap in considerate jerk back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't call him back. I am so done with jackrags like that.


----------



## treeclimber101

I had a lady tell me I was crazy for trying to charge 700.00 for a 18" x50' maple that completely split and hung up into a spruce .... As the tree was swaying in 30mph winds and I'm looking thinking god I just wanna go home this huntbag is negotiating with me ! So I just laughed at her and said this just isn't gonna work and left she called 15 minutes later and asked if I could make it before it got dark


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> I had a lady tell me I was crazy for trying to charge 700.00 for a 18" x50' maple that completely split and hung up into a spruce .... As the tree was swaying in 30mph winds and I'm looking thinking god I just wanna go home this huntbag is negotiating with me ! So I just laughed at her and said this just isn't gonna work and left she called 15 minutes later and asked if I could make it before it got dark



Sounds all too familiar. Get that kind of **** all the time. I've got to where I try to "pre qualify" some of these clowns before we waste a trip going out to the property.


----------



## treeman75

Ya, thats a bad deal what Scott is going through! I would look around for a couple months and try to find one from a private party. With all these truck places selling trucks its kinda scary who to buy from. I think FEVA? Builds a nice truck but its big money.


----------



## treeclimber101

Insure it an crash it into a bridge .... Easy peasy lemon squeezy it happens all the time


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> I got a call yesterday from a good customer of mines next door neighbor. I've done some work for the guy about 5 years ago. He recently had some trees cut down by a competitor and wants a price from me to grinds the stumps. He stressed in the message that he got other prices. I was just over there last week to look at some work for my good customer and notice the competitors sign out front in the neighbors yard. I'm kind of pissed that he'd have the nerve to call me even after I would bring him free wood chips. Don't know if I'm going to call the cheap in considerate jerk back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just give him a price accordingly and if he is stupid enough to have you do it then your making great money


----------



## treeman75

I think the truck dealer my uncle works at might have 2000 highranger for around 18k. Might not be the perfect tree truck but it would work. Steffen trucks


----------



## treeman75

treeclimber101 said:


> Insure it an crash it into a bridge .... Easy peasy lemon squeezy it happens all the time


Ya, i think i would of found a way to burn it up.


----------



## Oak Savanna

NCTREE said:


> I got a call yesterday from a good customer of mines next door neighbor. I've done some work for the guy about 5 years ago. He recently had some trees cut down by a competitor and wants a price from me to grinds the stumps. He stressed in the message that he got other prices. I was just over there last week to look at some work for my good customer and notice the competitors sign out front in the neighbors yard. I'm kind of pissed that he'd have the nerve to call me even after I would bring him free wood chips. Don't know if I'm going to call the cheap in considerate jerk back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't even bother calling him back! But if you do just tell him you are too busy and say maybe you should get the guy who removed your trees to grind your stumps! If he said he got other prices in the message then screw him, it's just a waste of time. Tire kicker! Stumps will probably still be there a year from now!


----------



## no tree to big

We are selling an old ass truck think it's an 86 international the motor popped body is rusty as **** boom looks old and rickety but we flew it everyday I think it was going to go in that winter to have a new bucket put on it as its been rubbed a few to many times navigating through the canopy but it's still operational it's a rear mount so not sure how that would swap over to a forestry body truck but I think they only want like 4k for it lol its not over center 60' I believe


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> We are selling an old ass truck think it's an 86 international the motor popped body is rusty as **** boom looks old and rickety but we flew it everyday I think it was going to go in that winter to have a new bucket put on it as its been rubbed a few to many times navigating through the canopy but it's still operational it's a rear mount so not sure how that would swap over to a forestry body truck but I think they only want like 4k for it lol its not over center 60' I believe



Lol. I'm sure that's a big help.


----------



## no tree to big

Just throwin options lol


----------



## formationrx

being a climbing treeman aint easy... u gotta have a steel core (no posers allowed)... when times are bad people complain...when times are good guess what.. someone always has something to ***** about... make yourself happy first...making everyone happy is impossible...know the line and when to say F### it!.. if it aint good enough well thats just too damn bad...


----------



## tree MDS

Nothing about being a treeman is easy. Not like anybody ever said it was gonna be, though, is it? Wtf did we sign up for!!?? Lol.


----------



## Affordabletree

It might not be easy but could anyone see them selves doing anything else?


----------



## tree MDS

Affordabletree said:


> It might not be easy but could anyone see them selves doing anything else?



Not really. And I'm not gonna go to work for someone else either. Couldn't imagine pulling whatever **** equipment out of the boxes that some other ******* deems appropriate. Same with the bigger equipment. I'd just hang it up before it ever came to that. 

The whole thing is a life though.. and not necessarily the best one, either. There are things about this life that one doesn't see coming when young and ambitious. Same as anything in life, I guess. Just, wow.


----------



## Affordabletree

There was a whole lot about this industry that I thought I knew was coming but didn't. But it is worth it.


----------



## NCTREE

I've only been in business 7 yrs now which isn't that long but long enough to know. When thing are bad it can be rough but when it's good it's better than anything else I've ever done in my life. Each year the bad gets less and the good get better. I've struggle with a new business through some of the worst times for anyone to be in business and survived. I don't think anything could dissuade me now unless I decide to sell everything I own and become a hermit living in the woods off the land. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

It's only worth it because we can point and laugh at the guys slaving for other guys ! No matter how broke I am I will never have to worry about that as part of my day . I've helped out other guys and without fail at some point in the day I have the words **** you I'm outta on the the tip of my tongue


----------



## treecutterjr

$3300 for new motor in the dingo & an hour meter 
Any market for a used motor? I might try to rebuild the old motor& sell


----------



## OLD OAK

NCTREE said:


> I've only been in business 7 yrs now which isn't that long but long enough to know. When thing are bad it can be rough but when it's good it's better than anything else I've ever done in my life. Each year the bad gets less and the good get better. I've struggle with a new business through some of the worst times for anyone to be in business and survived. I don't think anything could dissuade me now unless I decide to sell everything I own and become a hermit living in the woods off the land. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only top you by 1 year, Been doing this on my own for 8 years now. Could never go back to working for someone else. And never will


----------



## formationrx

treecutterjr said:


> $3300 for new motor in the dingo & an hour meter
> Any market for a used motor? I might try to rebuild the old motor& sell


u might want to think about rebuilding that old motor then putting it up as a spare... **** always breaks and its nice to have a backup..


----------



## mckeetree

Affordabletree said:


> It might not be easy but could anyone see them selves doing anything else?



Yeah.


----------



## capetrees

I don't know people's ages in here but I always thought I would never go back to working for a company, let alone a municipality. As I got older and began to not recuperate as fast and thought of where I'd be say at 60, I decided to get out and start the next chapter. I looked down the road at retirement, something I would think comes early to people in this line of work. Are any of the diehards prepared for the fact that retirement will come some day? And what do we all really have then? Older equipment worth something but probably not too much and savings. Have we all saved as much as we'll all need in retirement? That's why I got out of the private. Too scary for me. Needed security.


----------



## treeclimber101

That is a concern for me too , my father at 71 is still working daily


----------



## jefflovstrom

I ain't worried much no more. I am glad I did what I did and so is my family.
Jeff


----------



## bigremovals

In my dads case he just has me run the business and he gets a check every week for doing nothing haha


----------



## treeman75

I remember when I was 18 my grandma told me to start putting money away and I thought I had plenty of time. Im 39 now and this next season thats my big goal is to really start paying myself.


----------



## capetrees

When we're 20-25, nobody ever believes they will retire someday. That day will never come!!

And then, 20 years later, reality hits.


----------



## tree MDS

Had a guy try and work my price down $500 on a two day job this morning.. offered to pay cash. Used the builder/general contractor as the middleman to do the dirty work. Guys gotta be a millionaire. Building a castle on the lake. I refused it. Just give me a check for the full amount. They called back and said go ahead. A small victory. ****ing people amaze me.


----------



## treeman75

Having a little lunch.


----------



## gorman

Got a text message today about a "marine" that wants to buy my track loader. Wants to PayPal the full amount but I'm dubious since they won't answer the phone.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Got a text message today about a "marine" that wants to buy my track loader. Wants to PayPal the full amount but I'm dubious since they won't answer the phone.


It's a ******* scam ! A lie they did it to me when I was selling a truck


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Had a guy try and work my price down $500 on a two day job this morning.. offered to pay cash. Used the builder/general contractor as the middleman to do the dirty work. Guys gotta be a millionaire. Building a castle on the lake. I refused it. Just give me a check for the full amount. They called back and said go ahead. A small victory. ****ing people amaze me.


Them mutha fuqers always gonna try that 23rd hour ******** ! I can say **** it and go home as quick as I got here ....


----------



## tree MDS

Wanna see a pic of his house?? **** him.. Lol.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Had a guy try and work my price down $500 on a two day job this morning.. offered to pay cash. Used the builder/general contractor as the middleman to do the dirty work. Guys gotta be a millionaire. Building a castle on the lake. I refused it. Just give me a check for the full amount. They called back and said go ahead. A small victory. ****ing people amaze me.


worked for that guy several times while building that house. he broke every subs balls and he is fully loaded..i guess thats why, he doesn't want to see anybody else make any.


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> It's a ******* scam ! A lie they did it to me when I was selling a truck


That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> worked for that guy several times while building that house. he broke every subs balls and he is fully loaded..i guess thats why, he doesn't want to see anybody else make any.



Like I told the builder, its a fair price. I charge everybody the same, doctors, lawyers, regular old t town working people. "Job is job", as an old timer said to me once.


----------



## treebilly

Got a few of those rich folk around here too. Want to haggle on price of work but then have four Mercedes sitting in the garage next to the BMW next to the Porsche. Then again got a few that say get it done I don't care what it cost.


----------



## treeclimber101

That's why they have what they have ... Because they don't waste it all on their tree


----------



## treebilly

I know. What pisses me off is when they start to tell you about all their problems( flat tire, replaced carpet, broken 2000 inch tv, etc) as they're trying to get a better price. Had someone build a half million dollar house up the road from me. I was out walking my dogs and noticed the woman struggling with taking some stuff out to the road for the garbage man. I offered to help her and commented on how terrible it was to just build a house and have to replace a bunch of appliances right after moving in. She told me they were just getting new things because they got a new house. A year later they wanted a price on a dead ash removal. Acted like I was being criminal with my quote. Said they couldn't afford to pay said amount. It s a rotten stub now.


----------



## capetrees

You'd be amazed how many people really don't have the cash and live life to the fullest through credit cards and remortgages. Scary


----------



## treebilly

Yeah it's hard to say no when you can pay for it later and get it now.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT

sgreanbeans said:


> Thats what I am talking about. Just did a big cottonwood like that. Really sucked looking down at that POS truck.



what happened to the LB650a ? where'd you buy it


----------



## derwoodii

dug a root barrier trench by hand in what 1st looked to be easy earth that then got harder as my arms got weaker...


----------



## NCTREE

TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT said:


> what happened to the LB650a ? where'd you buy it


Yeah sqreanbeans! Maybe Joe can get you a new bucket truck. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff93

I had a lady the other day that tried to talk me down $100 on a $500 trim job that I already had let her use an expired $50 coupon. She was in a $600K house. I try to be fair with people no matter who they are. I ended up getting the job. On the other hand, her next door neighbor sees me 30 ft up in a tree and decides he wants some trim work as well. He was the opposite of her. 'I don't care what it cost, just take care of it for me'. He was pleased enough with what we did that he's having us back a second time to do some more pruning for him.


----------



## hseII

climbhightree said:


> Took the new setup out for its maiden voyage. It replaced the Isuzu nqr that was setup the same way, just smaller.


I am digging that!!
On your mini platform, what is the purpose of going the additional width?
Do you use that space for something else?
The reason I ask is that gap between the tool box together with the extra space on the mini platform looks to be close to 12" on my phone... Would that space be better suited for more toolbox, or more chip bed?...

I am on the hunt 

And again, Sweet Rig


----------



## no tree to big

hseII said:


> I am digging that!!
> On your mini platform, what is the purpose of going the additional width?
> Do you use that space for something else?
> The reason I ask is that gap between the tool box together with the extra space on the mini platform looks to be close to 12" on my phone... Would that space be better suited for more toolbox, or more chip bed?...
> 
> I am on the hunt
> 
> And again, Sweet Rig


Build a plywood rack in there!


----------



## mckeetree

Griff93 said:


> I had a lady the other day that tried to talk me down $100 on a $500 trim job that I already had let her use an expired $50 coupon. She was in a $600K house. I try to be fair with people no matter who they are. I ended up getting the job. On the other hand, her next door neighbor sees me 30 ft up in a tree and decides he wants some trim work as well. He was the opposite of her. 'I don't care what it cost, just take care of it for me'. He was pleased enough with what we did that he's having us back a second time to do some more pruning for him.



We have them here in $1.5K houses try to talk us down to $400 or $500 on $950 jobs. I've got where I tell those type of nickel-dimers and ball busters to lose our number.


----------



## Affordabletree

I wish I could find a house for 1500 bucks


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

treecutterjr said:


> $3300 for new motor in the dingo & an hour meter
> Any market for a used motor? I might try to rebuild the old motor& sell


I got a new motor installed for $1800 just the other month on my dingo


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Wanna see a pic of his house?? **** him.. Lol.
> View attachment 383646



Give the guy a break. He can't even afford a descent landscape.


----------



## dbl612

Zale said:


> Give the guy a break. He can't even afford a descent landscape.


I'm sure judging by this guys previous projects, when this house is done it will knock your socks off.


----------



## treecutterjr

2treeornot2tree said:


> I got a new motor installed for $1800 just the other month on my dingo


The motor itself was like $2200. And they said it's like a10 hr install. You must have gotten a Super deal. Dingo 420 with the 20hp kohler?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I got a 427 dingo with the 25 hp kohler. Maybe that's the difference


----------



## luckydad

dbl612 said:


> I'm sure judging by this guys previous projects, when this house is done it will knock your socks off.


I'll bet your right [emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GL0B0TREE

Black Locust slammed by a maple split in three, had to remove the maple from entanglement among Elm and Locust, messy job, got er done!


----------



## TC262

treecutterjr said:


> The motor itself was like $2200. And they said it's like a10 hr install. You must have gotten a Super deal. Dingo 420 with the 20hp kohler?


He didn't get a super deal, he paid a fair price. You're getting hosed!


----------



## Affordabletree

So i was wondering about my current chip truck. When I am driving down the road, and I hit a set of bumps in just the right way, the steering wheel starts shaking, the brakes start shaking and well the whole front end of the truck shakes pretty violently. I have to let off the gas and coast until i get below 25mph and everything goes back to normal. I was wondering if anyone on here has ever had that issue. The truck is a 1996 gmc top kick c6000 with a gas 454 in it. I thought that the steering gear might be the cause but i want to be sure before I start buying parts.


----------



## climbhightree

hseII said:


> I am digging that!!
> On your mini platform, what is the purpose of going the additional width?
> Do you use that space for something else?
> The reason I ask is that gap between the tool box together with the extra space on the mini platform looks to be close to 12" on my phone... Would that space be better suited for more toolbox, or more chip bed?...
> 
> I am on the hunt
> 
> And again, Sweet Rig



There is a 4" between the truck cab and the platform body, this was a mistake on my part for this truck. On my old isuzu nqr (that I had the platform designed for originally), I had 4" pvc tubes mounted to the front of the platform to store poles (polesaws and pruning poles). Those tubes are still on the platform, on the international, but we do not use them...so I wish i had removed them and slid everything front, and therefore have a shorter truck.

The high section of the platform is a plywood/ramp box. It is about a foot wide....I can put in 5 sheets of 3/8 plywood and my 10,000 lbs 7.5 feet long ramps (I think I can put in 12 sheets without the ramps) . The loading area of the platform is 4' wide. True this is wider than the mini needs, but it is a area we use at times for other things. Plus, I rather not have it much tighter for loading purposes, it gives some leave way. There isn't really a gap between the platform and the dump body/toolbox.

BTW - This is a small clip from our crane job today, and why I love having a mini


----------



## mckeetree

Affordabletree said:


> I wish I could find a house for 1500 bucks



LMAO. Yeah, no joke. I screwed that up. It was supposed to be 1.5 million bucks. But really, we have some people down here living in houses that are worth 1500 bucks but they never call about tree work.


----------



## mckeetree

Affordabletree said:


> So i was wondering about my current chip truck. When I am driving down the road, and I hit a set of bumps in just the right way, the steering wheel starts shaking, the brakes start shaking and well the whole front end of the truck shakes pretty violently. I have to let off the gas and coast until i get below 25mph and everything goes back to normal. I was wondering if anyone on here has ever had that issue. The truck is a 1996 gmc top kick c6000 with a gas 454 in it. I thought that the steering gear might be the cause but i want to be sure before I start buying parts.



We had a 1990 GMC chip truck do that and it turned out to be a worn out front end.


----------



## Affordabletree

ok i will start pulling parts then


----------



## Oak Savanna

climbhightree said:


> There is a 4" between the truck cab and the platform body, this was a mistake on my part for this truck. On my old isuzu nqr (that I had the platform designed for originally), I had 4" pvc tubes mounted to the front of the platform to store poles (polesaws and pruning poles). Those tubes are still on the platform, on the international, but we do not use them...so I wish i had removed them and slid everything front, and therefore have a shorter truck.
> 
> The high section of the platform is a plywood/ramp box. It is about a foot wide....I can put in 5 sheets of 3/8 plywood and my 10,000 lbs 7.5 feet long ramps (I think I can put in 12 sheets without the ramps) . The loading area of the platform is 4' wide. True this is wider than the mini needs, but it is a area we use at times for other things. Plus, I rather not have it much tighter for loading purposes, it gives some leave way. There isn't really a gap between the platform and the dump body/toolbox.
> 
> BTW - This is a small clip from our crane job today, and why I love having a mini




Is there any reason why you left that log long? Cut the thing in 2 or 3 pieces, throw them out of the way and move on. All that bulldozing looks like it's hard on the grapple.


----------



## OLD OAK

Affordabletree said:


> So i was wondering about my current chip truck. When I am driving down the road, and I hit a set of bumps in just the right way, the steering wheel starts shaking, the brakes start shaking and well the whole front end of the truck shakes pretty violently. I have to let off the gas and coast until i get below 25mph and everything goes back to normal. I was wondering if anyone on here has ever had that issue. The truck is a 1996 gmc top kick c6000 with a gas 454 in it. I thought that the steering gear might be the cause but i want to be sure before I start buying parts.


 Some trucks have a tracking bar in the front end ,that could be it, Sounds like something up there in worn out. Jack it up and start checking to see what is loose.


----------



## TC262

Affordabletree said:


> ok i will start pulling parts then


Could be lots of things or most likely a combination of several wore out parts. Track bar bushings, kingpins, tie rods, steering dampener shock (not sure if those trucks have one), u joints in the steering shaft, ect...


----------



## tree MDS

TC262 said:


> Could be lots of things or most likely a combination of several wore out parts. Track bar bushings, kingpins, tie rods, steering dampener shock (not sure if those trucks have one), u joints in the steering shaft, ect...



Tires are a huge factor too.


----------



## climbhightree

Oak Savanna said:


> Is there any reason why you left that log long? Cut the thing in 2 or 3 pieces, throw them out of the way and move on. All that bulldozing looks like it's hard on the grapple.



We removed 2 large Tulip poplars with a crane, and directly behind him (blocking the driveway) was the only place he could lay the wood and brush. So I had to move them out of the driveway and off of the road. This was only the 3rd piece I pushed, by the second tree I changed how I did it. I stopped dragging the grapple on the road, and just used the dogs below the grapple mount plate to push. 

We were trying to leave the logs as long as possible, because homeowner is hoping to sell the logs...even if he doesnt get a good price it is better than paying us to cut them up and remove them ourselves.


----------



## NCTREE

Affordabletree said:


> So i was wondering about my current chip truck. When I am driving down the road, and I hit a set of bumps in just the right way, the steering wheel starts shaking, the brakes start shaking and well the whole front end of the truck shakes pretty violently. I have to let off the gas and coast until i get below 25mph and everything goes back to normal. I was wondering if anyone on here has ever had that issue. The truck is a 1996 gmc top kick c6000 with a gas 454 in it. I thought that the steering gear might be the cause but i want to be sure before I start buying parts.


I drove a truck like that for another company, turns out all it was was one of the rims was caked with mud throwing the wheel off balance. When it shook it ****in shook!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

My new air freshener.


----------



## Toddppm

Thought you made a shoe out of some branches! Used to throw some Sassafras roots under my seat when we had to take them out.


----------



## NCTREE

Have a customer that I've done lots of work for hagle me down on my price. This is the same customer TMD helped trim some old Lindens by cutting off old branch collars. I caved in because it's winter work but I really just want to tell him how insulted I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

picked up 40 cords of blow down big tooth popple from a person in need.. had a strong inline wind storm come through here in July that layed down popple with a dbh of 14"/18" an 8 sticks to a tree length... blew down across the owners entrance road with half of the cordage on both sides... should be an easy access with a good lay of the wood! leave the brush, just need to clear the road! the owner gets the better deal an accessible road and I get the costs of $100.00 for all the timber? to bad the popple has a better fetching price for firewood.


----------



## 750hlt

Climbed two 60ft sugar maples for hardwood and used the bucket on another sugar maple hardwood right on the shores of lake Geneva Wi.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## OLD OAK

treeclimber101 said:


>



Looks like they were rusted out and the pothole finished it off. Replace them on my sons 96 Bronco last week, was a pain in the ass trying to get the bolts in because of the gas tank. They were rusted out


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea they were done anyway


----------



## treeclimber101

Cheap and easy but yes necessary


----------



## mckeetree

NCTREE said:


> Have a customer that I've done lots of work for hagle me down on my price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, that seems to be going around right now. I've had to tell five or six of them in the last three weeks to flat out lose our number.


----------



## jefflovstrom

750hlt said:


> Climbed two 60ft sugar maples for hardwood and used the bucket on another sugar maple hardwood right on the shores of lake Geneva Wi.



Good for you,,, welcome.
Jeff


----------



## pro94lt

You guys getting beat down just hold on tight and ride the storm if you can the guy around here finally went under and called wanting a job...


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

treeclimber101 said:


>



I'm gonna have nightmares of you blowing kisses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Lol WTF!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

Eddie posts a vid and the whole thread shuts down for two days? Lol.





This machine has impressed me in almost every way in the few weeks I've had it. It moves some serious wood. Handles a 74", full yard bucket of stump mulch with ease and does it all with no yard damage. I doubt I'll ever buy anything with the term "skid" in its name again.


----------



## luckydad

You will be impressed everyday with it I'm sure. They look really nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm

That makes so much more sense than a "mini" anything. How much?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> That makes so much more sense than a "mini" anything. How much?


40 with the bmg and turf tire option. Two buckets and a set of forks put me around $43,000. But I did get some nice hats!


----------



## luckydad

Blakesmaster said:


> 40 with the bmg and turf tire option. Two buckets and a set of forks put me around $43,000. But I did get some nice hats!


It always amazes me just how much those hats can cost !!
Did you get it from topnotch ??


----------



## Blakesmaster

Yes. Bought it at the expo.


----------



## gorman

Blakesmaster said:


> Eddie posts a vid and the whole thread shuts down for two days? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This machine has impressed me in almost every way in the few weeks I've had it. It moves some serious wood. Handles a 74", full yard bucket of stump mulch with ease and does it all with no yard damage. I doubt I'll ever buy anything with the term "skid" in its name again.



Can't see. That a 340 or 540?


----------



## Affordabletree

I think he has the 340 judging by what he paid.


----------



## Affordabletree

But Hey Treemds are you selling your bucket?
http://hartford.craigslist.org/hvo/4769935803.html


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Can't see. That a 340 or 540?


340. You just got a 540, right? How you liking it?


----------



## gorman

Really liking it a lot. I'm not used to this type of machine at all so there is still a learning curve going on here. The work is further out and harder to see as opposed to my track loader but once you have a nice grab it all gravy moving around. I also like how I have a couple more feet of reach out and up. The way it moves on bumps encourages seat belt use though. I could see getting launched out of the chair traveling around. 

I'm really glad I bought this now for two reasons: avoiding the tier 4 engines for next year and I get a bunch of time learning to use it while I'm slow with work before the spring kicks into high gear.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> Really liking it a lot. I'm not used to this type of machine at all so there is still a learning curve going on here. The work is further out and harder to see as opposed to my track loader but once you have a nice grab it all gravy moving around. I also like how I have a couple more feet of reach out and up. The way it moves on bumps encourages seat belt use though. I could see getting launched out of the chair traveling around.
> 
> I'm really glad I bought this now for two reasons: avoiding the tier 4 engines for next year and I get a bunch of time learning to use it while I'm slow with work before the spring kicks into high gear.



We thought we would love that machine but finally got to demo one and didn't...none of us. We bought a new swinger last year. Had some early problems but they warrantied everything no problem.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Really liking it a lot. I'm not used to this type of machine at all so there is still a learning curve going on here. The work is further out and harder to see as opposed to my track loader but once you have a nice grab it all gravy moving around. I also like how I have a couple more feet of reach out and up. The way it moves on bumps encourages seat belt use though. I could see getting launched out of the chair traveling around.
> 
> I'm really glad I bought this now for two reasons: avoiding the tier 4 engines for next year and I get a bunch of time learning to use it while I'm slow with work before the spring kicks into high gear.


What are you running for attachments?


----------



## treebilly

Nice looking machine ya got there. Congrats. Glad someone gets new toys.


----------



## gorman

Blakesmaster said:


> What are you running for attachments?



50" BMG and a bucket grapple. Have a blockbuster splitter attachment but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> We thought we would love that machine but finally got to demo one and didn't...none of us. We bought a new swinger last year. Had some early problems but they warrantied everything no problem.



I looked at the controls on the swinger. Two joysticks? Seems hard to operate the aux at the same time as the boom controls.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> I looked at the controls on the swinger. Two joysticks? Seems hard to operate the aux at the same time as the boom controls.



Believe it or not that's what we liked about the swinger. I don't like the little elec. over hydraulic button for aux on the Gehl. Neither did my foreman. But hey, you have to realize I'm old school. I was running an old D6-8U Caterpillar on the farm I grew up long before you were born. Plus, to me, the 340 we demoed seemed "top heavy".


----------



## Affordabletree

Well figured out that my truck has the slightest bit if play in the king pins so that's the first thing to replace then the steering gear so it should be around 1500 bucks.


----------



## treebilly

Thanks for reminding me. I gotta do the steering gear box on my bucket truck this winter. Sucks only getting half of the turn


----------



## treeclimber101

Affordabletree said:


> But Hey Treemds are you selling your bucket?
> http://hartford.craigslist.org/hvo/4769935803.html


52,000 for a 01 guys smoking crack it ain't all that


----------



## pro94lt

Affordabletree said:


> Well figured out that my truck has the slightest bit if play in the king pins so that's the first thing to replace then the steering gear so it should be around 1500 bucks.


It doesn't have the old school Dayton wheels does it?


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> 52,000 for a 01 guys smoking crack it ain't all that



It's a rear mount. They go for that much.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> It's a rear mount. They go for that much.


Ummmmmmm ... Well then giddy up , their is a sucker for every seller


----------



## gorman

treeclimber101 said:


> Ummmmmmm ... Well then giddy up , their is a sucker for every seller



Come on. You know how expensive those things are. I dare u to find a rear mount for under 40k


----------



## treeclimber101

It's not for sale for anywhere near 40 brah !!! It's 52K for a 14 year old truck ... I dare you to pay that kinda money for it


----------



## Affordabletree

No iy doesnt have the old Dayton wheels. It just has standard 10 lug


----------



## RDAA

Maiden voyage for the mini skid storage on the bucket truck today. I spent a good part of last week shortening up the tool boxes and getting this thing done. I had some extra room underneath and built a rack for an extra bucket.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> It's not for sale for anywhere near 40 brah !!! It's 52K for a 14 year old truck ... I dare you to pay that kinda money for it



Hey, Goober, not saying the truck is worth 52k, but people pay that much for a pickup, so think about that. Its no Stubs, but a decent treeman could make a hell of a return on that 50k, "brah". Just speaking from pure experience. That truck will go and set up where no forestry dogger will ever dream of. Adds up over the years. Not to mention it looks cool and chicks dig it. Lol. 

Or just buy a whipped up forestry unit for 20k and go at it like that.


----------



## tree MDS

You could already be getting mired up in that sweet jersey sugar sand. Lol..


----------



## tree MDS

RDAA said:


> Maiden voyage for the mini skid storage on the bucket truck today. I spent a good part of last week shortening up the tool boxes and getting this thing done. I had some extra room underneath and built a rack for an extra bucket.View attachment 385341
> View attachment 385343
> View attachment 385344
> View attachment 385345
> View attachment 385346



That's sweet. What is that, a turf irrigation machine you're carrying there? I like it..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> You could already be getting mired up in that sweet jersey sugar sand. Lol..


I said their is a sucker for every seller , and I'd give ya 30,000 for your lip stick dressed up pig LOL !


----------



## gorman

gorman said:


> Come on. You know how expensive those things are. I dare u to find a rear mount for under 40k



When I was looking I couldn't find a rear mount for less than 45k. And they were from schmittys or that other place.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> When I was looking I couldn't find a rear mount for less than 45k. And they were from schmittys or that other place.


Just cause you can't find one doesn't mean a truck is worth that kinda money , this is one is a pretty nice truck , but rule of salesman are always 100% markup so when they unload them at auction for 20Gs yea they are gonna try and squeeze 40/50 outta someone . And for someone that wants a 4x4 rear mount 50 maybe a good investment ...... That being said don't mean that it's worth it


----------



## treeclimber101

Pretty nice truck though I like the super singles , and it looks loved . Hopefully it's not the 366 you'd be rocking if it was the 454 or 496 .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Pretty nice truck though I like the super singles , and it looks loved . Hopefully it's not the 366 you'd be rocking if it was the 454 or 496 .



496? Sounds beefy.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> 496? Sounds beefy.


That's the 8.1 that I had in my dually , they were jamming them in some early 2000s trucks ! ******* does that thing ****ing tear


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Just cause you can't find one doesn't mean a truck is worth that kinda money , this is one is a pretty nice truck , but rule of salesman are always 100% markup so when they unload them at auction for 20Gs yea they are gonna try and squeeze 40/50 outta someone . And for someone that wants a 4x4 rear mount 50 maybe a good investment ...... That being said don't mean that it's worth it


the worth of anything is based on supply and demand. if you were the only whore in the oilfield you can charge whatever the traffic will bear. that being said- pretty unique truck.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea they are bad assed


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> 496? Sounds beefy.


366 fi engine was bulletproof truck engine. carberated engine was nothing but grief.


----------



## dbl612

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea they are bad assed


hi ed!


----------



## treeclimber101

I have it in my bucket .... And I hammer on it late in the day loaded with wood pulled a trailer , and it does do the work , it's just underpowered on hills


----------



## treeclimber101

Hi tom


----------



## tree MDS

Stubs walks on down and ****s em all. lol


----------



## tree MDS

I flopped a 90' Ash in a lake yesterday. Dragged it out with the farming winch real quick. Thing was covered in bittersweet vines and the MDS was freezing his ass off (would've had to climb it otherwise). Kinda fun. We just had to fish a few branches out with the throw line and pole saw. But yeah, I murphed that ****er right on up.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> When I was looking I couldn't find a rear mount for less than 45k. And they were from schmittys or that other place.



They are hard to find. That's all we use. Last time I looked around the ones that were ready to put in service were all north of 40k. There is some old non over center utility bed ex power company trucks out there for 15k.


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> That's the 8.1 that I had in my dually , they were jamming them in some early 2000s trucks ! ******* does that thing ****ing tear



I thought those were 504's.


----------



## treeclimber101

No they are 502s and they are the 8.2/3 can't remember only seen 2


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> No they are 502s and they are the 8.2/3 can't remember only seen 2



Yeah...502. I just remember that was an engine option in a new truck we ordered a few years back. I don't think they produce it any longer.


----------



## TC262

mckeetree said:


> Yeah...502. I just remember that was an engine option in a new truck we ordered a few years back. I don't think they produce it any longer.


The 8.1s are 496's. 

The salesmen must have told ya it's a 502, they are usually f'in morons. Was looking at grand Cherokees for the wife, two were sitting side by side, one had a v6 and trailer hitch one had a hemi. Told him I would be doing some towing with it so I was only interested in the hemi. Dumbass told me I needed the one with the tow package and I couldn't tow with the other one. I was like the v6 doesn't have the balls to pull my boat, he still insisted I wouldn't be able to ever pull anything because the hemi car didn't come with a tow package.


----------



## treeclimber101

**** the Cherokees , my buddy has a 2013 33K miles and he has a bad head already


----------



## TC262

treeclimber101 said:


> **** the Cherokees , my buddy has a 2013 33K miles and he has a bad head already


Mine has a 3.0L Mercedes diesel. Same motor that's in the sprinter vans


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I flopped a 90' Ash in a lake yesterday. Dragged it out with the farming winch real quick. Thing was covered in bittersweet vines and the MDS was freezing his ass off (would've had to climb it otherwise). Kinda fun. We just had to fish a few branches out with the throw line and pole saw. But yeah, I murphed that ****er right on up.


must of been at the magic house to left of garage?


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> must of been at the magic house to left of garage?



No, we were out there on that ****ing lake all day yesterday... Sunday too. Was quite horrible.


----------



## mckeetree

TC262 said:


> The 8.1s are 496's.
> 
> The salesmen must have told ya it's a 502, they are usually f'in morons. Was looking at grand Cherokees for the wife, two were sitting side by side, one had a v6 and trailer hitch one had a hemi. Told him I would be doing some towing with it so I was only interested in the hemi. Dumbass told me I needed the one with the tow package and I couldn't tow with the other one. I was like the v6 doesn't have the balls to pull my boat, he still insisted I wouldn't be able to ever pull anything because the hemi car didn't come with a tow package.



Yeah, the info came from the sales guy. It was a new one ton (3500)
and it was 6.0, the 8.1 I suppose it is...I'm sure he called it a 502, or a duramax diesel. We got the 6.0.


----------



## treeclimber101

2 dead oaks in the snow ... And rain .. And then snow again ! Yay


----------



## no tree to big

We did a lil stream bank stabilization fun fun fun


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> We did a lil stream bank stabilization fun fun fun



Stream bank stabilization. What does that entail?


----------



## Zale

Stabilizing the bank.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Stream bank stabilization. What does that entail?


Removing under cut trees, removing buckthorn and honey suckle digging out the bank placing large rocks in new bank location back filling and installing fiber rolls back fill some more top soil seed then throw down mats over the seed


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> Removing under cut trees, removing buckthorn and honey suckle digging out the bank placing large rocks in new bank location back filling and installing fiber rolls back fill some more top soil seed then throw down mats over the seed


So your talkn fun fun [emoji31][emoji31]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Removing under cut trees, removing buckthorn and honey suckle digging out the bank placing large rocks in new bank location back filling and installing fiber rolls back fill some more top soil seed then throw down mats over the seed



U guys have an excavator to pick and place those rocks? Or u using your grapple?


----------



## no tree to big

We had a mini excavator to help with this one but sometimes it's our grapple or by hand...


----------



## luckydad

Did this fatty today.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could use a load of firewood that looks like a perfect load!


----------



## treesmith

Deadwood and hazard reductions, dead, squishy, hollow, brittle fun fun fun

Got my own Braderized 150t this week which cheered me up no end


----------



## treeclimber101

Damn that Is a nice looking load of wood


----------



## luckydad

Looks better than this one.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> Looks better than this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did they put in that thing? Holy ****! Do u own that crane I saw in the pic from yesturday?


----------



## TC262

Scored a new never used stainless dump insert for $1250 today!


----------



## treeclimber101

this was me today , almost tearing this out at the roots ! Why do tye allow them to get so bad ?


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> What did they put in that thing? Holy ****! Do u own that crane I saw in the pic from yesturday?


No we just call one in when needed.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I think I'm gonna try that chantix crap again. Tried it a couple years ago, but it didn't seem to touch it (I think I just had too much going on at the time). Did seem to make me a little more outspoken about whatever I was displeased about, and slightly reduce alcohol cravings for a bit though (guess they're experimenting with using it for booze these days too). I dunno, something has to give.. **** these things!!


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> No we just call one in when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice pic. They just let you Goobers set up wherever you want, or what? Lol..


----------



## luckydad

Well yea we are tree guys ya know !![emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had what is called a ' pineapple express' deluge today. A lot of rain in a short time and winds were high=storm work.
I get that storm work is good for a lot of you guy's, but it just sets me back. 
It was a beautiful day,,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> We had what is called a ' pineapple express' deluge today. A lot of rain in a short time and winds were high=storm work.
> I get that storm work is good for a lot of you guy's, but it just sets me back.
> It was a beautiful day,,,,
> Jeff



Look at it this way,,, you're lucky you didn't run into a golden shower, being in your neck of the woods and all.. Lol.. pineapple deluge..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Going to our Christmas party this evening at https://www.pechanga.com/sections/dining/pages/greatoak.aspx
We are having another party for the crews next week. This one is for management. Glad I don't have to pay for the hotel room!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

I'm an old man now just bought a Buick, lol


----------



## squad143

Went to the Toronto Richie Brothers auction last Monday and got a 2007 Bandit 150xp with a 80hp John Deere. It has 1469 hrs. Picked it up yesterday and brought it home.
Sweet machine, but man does it look big on the back of the 1 Ton. 
Guess I have to get a bigger truck now 
Sold the Vermeer 935 that I bought last summer on Thursday.
It was a beautiful week


----------



## mattfr12

squad143 said:


> Went to the Toronto Richie Brothers auction last Monday and got a 2007 Bandit 150xp with a 80hp John Deere. It has 1469 hrs. Picked it up yesterday and brought it home.
> Sweet machine, but man does it look big on the back of the 1 Ton.
> Guess I have to get a bigger truck now
> Sold the Vermeer 935 that I bought last summer on Thursday.
> It was a beautiful week


That's a solid machine. Will last you a Long time with no problems. We have ran the 200 and 250xp till some were solid buckets of rust and they still would chip


----------



## gorman

squad143 said:


> Went to the Toronto Richie Brothers auction last Monday and got a 2007 Bandit 150xp with a 80hp John Deere. It has 1469 hrs. Picked it up yesterday and brought it home.
> Sweet machine, but man does it look big on the back of the 1 Ton.
> Guess I have to get a bigger truck now
> Sold the Vermeer 935 that I bought last summer on Thursday.
> It was a beautiful week



Any inkling on how much?


----------



## squad143

Won the bidding with $13,000
The other two went for $19,000 each.
This one wouldn't start for inspection on the day of the auction. I checked their online report and it said it starts with a boost.
I put it on charge this morning for a few hours and it fired up with no problems. Warmed it up and spun up the disc. Runs smooth.
A local rental company is selling one with 2400hrs for $19,000


----------



## mattfr12

squad143 said:


> Won the bidding with $13,000
> The other two went for $19,000 each.
> This one wouldn't start for inspection on the day of the auction. I checked their online report and it said it starts with a boost.
> I put it on charge this morning for a few hours and it fired up with no problems. Warmed it up and spun up the disc. Runs smooth.
> A local rental company is selling one with 2400hrs for $19,000



Damn that's what I want for my 2007 250xp 1500 hours and no one's jumped on it yet. I'm the original owner and slightly negotiable if you guys know anyone. New machine arrives in January. Don't wanna trade it if someone else can put it to use.


----------



## gorman

mattfr12 said:


> Damn that's what I want for my 2007 250xp 1500 hours and no one's jumped on it yet. I'm the original owner and slightly negotiable if you guys know anyone. New machine arrives in January. Don't wanna trade it if someone else can put it to use.



Yeah I want it. But I can't buy it.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I thought it said Bulldike Tree Care for a second there.

Just teasing for old times, bud..


----------



## gorman

luckydad said:


> No we just call one in when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So how do you guys out there handle booming over wires? Crane operators in my state won't do it. Unless they own the tree company using the crane. My old operator wouldn't even boom over the service drop to the house.


----------



## treecutterjr

You want 13k? That sounds like a great deal


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I thought it said Bulldike Tree Care for a second there.
> 
> Just teasing for old times, bud..


I know love u 2 man.


----------



## tree MDS

treecutterjr said:


> You want 13k? That sounds like a great deal



Yeah it does! Sounds a little too good to be true, actually.. but what does the MDS know..


----------



## mattfr12

treecutterjr said:


> You want 13k? That sounds like a great deal


Can't do 13k they are giving me more than that on trade.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Yeah it does! Sounds a little too good to be true, actually.. but what does the MDS know..



Anyone is welcome to come check it out the politicians at the airport require 18" so I had to order a new machine to go behind our bucket 750hd. I went with that because it's still under 8k piunds.

Contract is awarded December 17 so I had to get one quick.


----------



## mattfr12

We have a 2400 morbark and 255 but the 255 is the 15" and morbark is to heavy for the bucket like 14k pounds.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Can't do 13k they are giving me more than that on trade.



Yeah, you'd be a moron to give that chipper away at 13k.. assuming its what you say it is. 18+ all day.


----------



## squad143

mattfr12 said:


> Damn that's what I want for my 2007 250xp 1500 hours and no one's jumped on it yet. I'm the original owner and slightly negotiable if you guys know anyone. New machine arrives in January. Don't wanna trade it if someone else can put it to use.


That's a nice chipper. Has a winch too!
A $19,000 US chipper would cost $21,000 Canadian at today's exchange rate.
At $13,000 Canadian, it's equivalent to $10,800 US
I'm sure yours will sell. Could be the wrong time of year.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Anyone is welcome to come check it out the politicians at the airport require 18" so I had to order a new machine to go behind our bucket 750hd. I went with that because it's still under 8k piunds.



They make an 18" chipper under 8k pounds now? A Morbark, this is? Wonder how it will hold up?


----------



## mattfr12

squad143 said:


> That's a nice chipper. Has a winch too!
> A $19,000 US chipper would cost $21,000 Canadian at today's exchange rate.
> At $13,000 Canadian, it's equivalent to $10,800 US
> I'm sure yours will sell. Could be the wrong time of year.


Ya I hate to get rid of it. It has never done me wrong but when you bid and are awarded the airport contract if you back out or can't meet requirements you have to pay the difference to the next highest bidder which can be many thousands.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> They make an 18" chipper under 8k pounds now? A Morbark, this is? Wonder how it will hold up?


Terex 750 hd I'll try and find you a picture I think it weighs 7600 the way we built it.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Terex 750 hd I'll try and find you a picture I think it weighs 7600 the way we built it.



Used to be Woodsman. Gotcha. Yeah, pic would be cool. What's the HP/engine too? Genuinely curious.


----------



## mattfr12

160hp Cummins was the only tier 3 option I could get. Everything else is the new garbage. I wasnt planning on getting one in December but they only had 3 engines left also. About it holding up I wouldn't chip 18" with it all day long even a 1590 bandit will take a beating if you feed it 18" all the time.


----------



## mattfr12

I seen you were trying to quite smoking try one of these vapor pens. Helped me out alot. Gotta get a good one out of the gates our you'll waste alot of dough.


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> Won the bidding with $13,000
> The other two went for $19,000 each.
> This one wouldn't start for inspection on the day of the auction. I checked their online report and it said it starts with a boost.
> I put it on charge this morning for a few hours and it fired up with no problems. Warmed it up and spun up the disc. Runs smooth.
> A local rental company is selling one with 2400hrs for $19,000



Congrats on the new chipper Chuck! Looks like a good machine. Going from the 935 to that will be a huge step! Throw some new knives on it, fresh oil and filters and you will be ready to rock! I got a laugh out of those rental machines for sale on autotrader! They want $25000 for a Vermeer 1230 with 1500 hrs on it!!! Those guys are on glue!


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> 160hp Cummins was the only tier 3 option I could get. Everything else is the new garbage. I wasnt planning on getting one in December but they only had 3 engines left also. About it holding up I wouldn't chip 18" with it all day long even a 1590 bandit will take a beating if you feed it 18" all the time.



Where's that dude's hard hat!!?? Omg... what if that log should happen to flip up and attack him!!??


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Where's that dude's hard hat!!?? Omg... what if that log should happen to flip up and attack him!!??


It's a photo from the dealer browns equipment I believe. ours won't arrive till early january.


----------



## dbl612

mattfr12 said:


> 160hp Cummins was the only tier 3 option I could get. Everything else is the new garbage. I wasnt planning on getting one in December but they only had 3 engines left also. About it holding up I wouldn't chip 18" with it all day long even a 1590 bandit will take a beating if you feed it 18" all the time.


probably be a good chipper. terex hasn't owned woodsman long enough to cheapen the product like they have with every other company they have bought up.


----------



## mckeetree

This old weird ***** gave me a bad credit card number today...where does it all end?


----------



## mattfr12

dbl612 said:


> probably be a good chipper. terex hasn't owned woodsman long enough to cheapen the product like they have with every other company they have bought up.


Ya I figured I'd give it a shot. I always liked woodsman and a friend of mine became a terex dealer so it was the easiest solution. Been a bandit man for a long time. They are just getting crazy with what they want for chippers anymore. 70k isn't hard to wrap up in one which is nuts everytime I drop that kinda dough on one I look at it and try and figure out were the 70 grand is, have to wonder what it costs to manufacture one.


----------



## mattfr12

It better be good we got all the fancy stuff on it. Hydraulic chute,hydraulic deflector, wheel chock holders, cone holder, variable speed infeed and so on. We will see if she stands the test of time.

I don't mind trying stuff out we did the same thing when we chose copma for our kbooms everyone said why would you do that buy an effer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> They make an 18" chipper under 8k pounds now? A Morbark, this is? Wonder how it will hold up?


The morbark m18rx weighs in around 9800 lbs. It's 10,005 lbs with winch and rear stabilizer jacks


----------



## mattfr12

Ive always had a hard time getting guys to get a class b cdl let alone a class a. I won't touch anything over 10k pounds. Our 2400 sits alot me and one other guy can legally tow it. With the loader on it I think its,around 14k.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> The morbark m18rx weighs in around 9800 lbs. It's 10,005 lbs with winch and rear stabilizer jacks


Jared if you have any use for some new snow equipment need a backup spreader or anything let me know. I'm getting out of snow looking at producing high volume firewood. I'm gonna go check out cord king. I have a new salt dog still sitting in the wrapper. I'll let it go just to get it out of my shop we are using it as a table. It's a 2.0 yard v box.


----------



## treeclimber101

I would like picture of the vbox I have a truck tht needs one. And why order a 18" chipper when that is the exact wood size that you need for a cord king, which BTW eats about a cord an hour so for it to be at all profitable it needs to process almost 100 cords a month . That's going from zero to 100 real quick , you have the material and people that wanna buy it so it pays for itself before it's a rust heap ?


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> I would like picture of the vbox I have a truck tht needs one. And why order a 18" chipper when that is the exact wood size that you need for a cord king, which BTW eats about a cord an hour so for it to be at all profitable it needs to process almost 100 cords a month . That's going from zero to 100 real quick , you have the material and people that wanna buy it so it pays for itself before it's a rust heap ?




I'm looking at CRD Metal Works. Rapido loco. American made and way less money. Don't need a cab and all that jazz.


----------



## treeclimber101

rtsims said:


> I'm looking at CRD Metal Works. Rapido loco. American made and way less money. Don't need a cab and all that jazz.


3/4 cord an hour ! That is not too shabby , I like the anvil box better because when it jams and it will you can basically just reach in and clear it . How much is a lot less ? 50ish


----------



## tree MDS

I think I found a chipper a little bit more appropriate for all you homo's. Lol. Just saying...


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I think I found a chipper a little bit more appropriate for all you homo's. Lol. Just saying...
> 
> View attachment 386726



I think that belongs to Rick's tree service down near Jared. They have at least one crew with pink equipment and shirts and a portion of each job gets donated to titty cancer research.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I think that belongs to Rick's tree service down near Jared. They have at least one crew with pink equipment and shirts and a portion of each job gets donated to titty cancer research.



"Titty cancer"!!?? Lol.. that's a little bit insensitive for even me!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeclimber101 said:


> 3/4 cord an hour ! That is not too shabby , I like the anvil box better because when it jams and it will you can basically just reach in and clear it . How much is a lot less ? 50ish



Those firewood processors are cool and all but with tree service wood of oblong shapes and size I just don't see it. I guess if the math works out to buy straight pole wood and run it, great, but you still have all that tree service wood that's too big for the machine to deal with.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> "Titty cancer"!!?? Lol.. that's a little bit insensitive for even me!!


The cancer of AS is called MDS


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> The cancer of AS is called MDS



Lol. If that's the case, then you're like a host tumor on my cancerous old ass!!


----------



## mattfr12

Blakesmaster said:


> Those firewood processors are cool and all but with tree service wood of oblong shapes and size I just don't see it. I guess if the math works out to buy straight pole wood and run it, great, but you still have all that tree service wood that's too big for the machine to deal with.



You are exactly right about tree service wood being no good for a processor. We get a lot of lot clearing jobs. We are doing right around 5 acres at the moment hope to be done with it this week.


----------



## pdqdl

mattfr12 said:


> Ive always had a hard time getting guys to get a class b cdl let alone a class a. I won't touch anything over 10k pounds. Our 2400 sits alot me and one other guy can legally tow it. With the loader on it I think its,around 14k.



It matters not at all what the towed object weighs, only it's GVWR. If your chipper has no title or license you should be able to tow it without a CDL if it is just close to 10k. I think Mr.DOT might have a case if you hooked up to a 40,000 tub grinder with a semi, whether or not it had a GVWR rating.

For many years, I got away from the DOT goons just by knocking the ID tag off my trailer. They couldn't read a GVWR on it, so they had to leave me alone. Eventually, they figured a way around that little hurdle, and they tag that trailer at over 10k every time now, without even looking for the ID tag.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah. This dickhead state trooper that pulled me over with my old trailer a couple years ago added up the weight rating on my tires (no id tag) and figured it to be over 10k. Thankfully the ******* let me off. Think he was just too lazy to write the "phone book" sized ticket for everything that was not up to snuff. Lol. I bought a new trailer not too long after that.


----------



## mattfr12

It wasn't worth the headache for me. It weighs in around 14k with the loader and 250hp cummins. I needed to be able to pull it with a bucket truck I can only move the 2400 with other trucks it kills most bucket trucks even if they are 250hp.

The airport checks everything. They inspect equipment and run backround checks on thr crews. some of the radar sites are federal. They go as far as running mirrors under the trucks and using dogs.


----------



## treeclimber101

Actually bandit makes 10 or so a year painted pink .... Special order deal


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> You are exactly right about tree service wood being no good for a processor. We get a lot of lot clearing jobs. We are doing right around 5 acres at the moment hope to be done with it this week.


They are for guys who grow their own firewood ...


----------



## tree MDS

I break the rules once in while. Little guys need to survive in a tough economy too. Besides, I think I'm pretty much the safest driver I could ever think of for my equipment. After all, I'm the one that had to pay for it!


----------



## GL0B0TREE

homework today, hope she likes it.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> They are for guys who grow their own firewood ...



Matt doesn't grow his firewood. He picks the jobs that yield it. Get with the program, Porks!! Lol.


----------



## mattfr12

Crappy video I had of the 2400 my cell phone back then was a pos.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Matt doesn't grow his firewood. He picks the jobs that yield it. Get with the program, Porks!! Lol.


We just get alot of lot clearing haul alot of wood in around 14 ft long if we can process it as it comes in that would be great. We are selling it by the log truck load now but it takes up a ton of room we wanna get like a 30ft conveyor try and save some space stacking it that high.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Crappy video I had of the 2400 my cell phone back then was a pos.




Isn't that the same lame video oldirty was making fun of on here like four or five years ago? You gotta get some new material, bro!! I get that you're great and all, but some reassurance never hurt either. Just saying..


----------



## mattfr12

Ya I think I took it a few years ago we haven't took the time to for any video in a while. The video was to depict how heavy the thing is. It's like moving an ocean liner no good for residential in my opinion we usually sit it in the middle of whatever we want to clear drop the trees then drag it to them with a skid steer.


----------



## treeclimber101

What are you selling a load of stick wood for ? Guy here sells 10"/16" sticks for 600.00 a truckload and guarantees 7 cord per load


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> What are you selling a load of stick wood for ? Guy here sells 10"/16" sticks for 600.00 a truckload and guarantees 7 cord per load



Lol.. I bet he'll give you some "stick wood" for free if you ask nicely.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Isn't that the same lame video oldirty was making fun of on here like four or five years ago? You gotta get some new material, bro!! I get that you're great and all, but some reassurance never hurt either. Just saying..



MDS I don't think I'm any better than anyone here. I'm just a loley tree man trying to earn a dollar. I respect the point of view of anyone on here and try and use my personal experiences to help them.

One for instance is don't think a 14k pound chipper and a bucket truck is gonna work it's no good. ANYTHING Over 9 Is To Much For A Truck That Weighs less than 20k.


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> What are you selling a load of stick wood for ? Guy here sells 10"/16" sticks for 600.00 a truckload and guarantees 7 cord per load



250.00 but I don't have 7 cords on it. Maybe 4 would be pushing it. That's just dumped and gone.

We cleared for a small strip mall and I gave it to anyone that wanted it. I just has no where to put that much wood.

We are gonna store split wood at a local lanscape supply place they are gonna sell most of it and keep a %


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> MDS I don't think I'm any better than anyone here. I'm just a loley tree man trying to earn a dollar. I respect the point of view of anyone on here and try and use my personal experiences to help them.
> 
> One for instance is don't think a 14k pound chipper and a bucket truck is gonna work it's no good. ANYTHING Over 9 Is To Much For A Truck That Weighs less than 20k.



Lol. I'm just busting your chops, matt.

Don't most tree service buckets weigh more than 20k? I get what you're saying about needing a high hp truck to tow a 14k trailer though, for sure.


----------



## mattfr12

I'll have to dust these off and give then another go. Video got boring to me after a while takes a lot of time and patience.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I'm just busting your chops, matt.
> 
> Don't most tree service buckets weigh more than 20k? I get what you're saying about needing a high hp truck to tow a 14k trailer though, for sure.



I know you are I think mine is 18k it's 29k gvw I've been on moss covered driveways where that big bastard was sliding the truck backwards with the brakes on the floor.


----------



## mattfr12

I just had hopefully the last surgery of about 6 of them in the past 7 years. In another week I can start lifting more than 5 pounds again. Hopefully I will be able to climb like norMal again. I had a whole in my gut for 6 years from a feeding tube and trying to hip thrust with that thing has about drove me insane. This last surgery of three I think they finally fixed it. Has been an absolute nightmare.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I just had hopefully the last surgery of about 6 of them in the past 7 years. In another week I can start lifting more than 5 pounds again. Hopefully I will be able to climb like norMal again. I had a whole in my gut for 6 years from a feeding tube and trying to hip thrust with that thing has about drove me insane. This last surgery of three I think they finally fixed it. Has been an absolute nightmare.


Learn SRT it makes hip thrusting a joke .


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> Learn SRT it makes hip thrusting a joke .


I have to give it a shot been meaning to pick up a rope wrench. I ride a crane ball a good bit has made it easier on the body.


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> I have to give it a shot been meaning to pick up a rope wrench. I ride a crane ball a good bit has made it easier on the body.


You can ascend with nothing more then a toys , and switch back to DRT in less then 5 minutes


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> You can ascend with nothing more then a toys , and switch back to DRT in less then 5 minutes


I deffinetly see the advantages I'll give it a shot. On tall pines before the rope wrench I use to run up to the point I was gonna take the top. Tie my climbing line in a bowline right there and use the one part of line just to hang off of so my legs didn't take a beating.


----------



## squad143

Oak Savanna said:


> Congrats on the new chipper Chuck! Looks like a good machine. Going from the 935 to that will be a huge step! Throw some new knives on it, fresh oil and filters and you will be ready to rock! I got a laugh out of those rental machines for sale on autotrader! They want $25000 for a Vermeer 1230 with 1500 hrs on it!!! Those guys are on glue!



Thanks Jesse. I had used a Carlton 1712 this summer when the 935 was in getting some work done. It's basically a 150 copy. Was pleasantly impressed with it.

There is a reason why those Autotrader machines are still up for sale........ 

I figured that after that ice storm that there would be a ton of slightly used chippers for sale, but I guess all those landscapers have decided to hold on to them.

I just spent the day going over the 150xp. A good friend lent me the use of a bay at his shop. The machine is in better shape than I thought. Knives are pretty much new. Maybe used once or twice, but I knew that when I looked at it prior to bidding. I changed the engine oil (using Shell T6 - synthetic) and oil filter. Checked the torque on the knife bolts and made sure the anvil had been adjusted properly. SMS rentals owned it before, and whoever was doing their maintenance work, knew what they were doing. I pulled out any crud that was wrapped around the feed wheels or disc and lubed/greased everything.

Going to order a few pails of Hydrex XV and change the hydraulic oil and filter next week.
Anyone know of a NAPA hydraulic filter (or other brand) that will fit?

Can't wait to run some wood through it, but don't think that will happen until Wednesday at the earliest.


----------



## NCTREE

squad143 said:


> Thanks Jesse. I had used a Carlton 1712 this summer when the 935 was in getting some work done. It's basically a 150 copy. Was pleasantly impressed with it.
> 
> There is a reason why those Autotrader machines are still up for sale........
> 
> I figured that after that ice storm that there would be a ton of slightly used chippers for sale, but I guess all those landscapers have decided to hold on to them.
> 
> I just spent the day going over the 150xp. A good friend lent me the use of a bay at his shop. The machine is in better shape than I thought. Knives are pretty much new. Maybe used once or twice, but I knew that when I looked at it prior to bidding. I changed the engine oil (using Shell T6 - synthetic) and oil filter. Checked the torque on the knife bolts and made sure the anvil had been adjusted properly. SMS rentals owned it before, and whoever was doing their maintenance work, knew what they were doing. I pulled out any crud that was wrapped around the feed wheels or disc and lubed/greased everything.
> 
> Going to order a few pails of Hydrex XV and change the hydraulic oil and filter next week.
> Anyone know of a NAPA hydraulic filter (or other brand) that will fit?
> 
> Can't wait to run some wood through it, but don't think that will happen until Wednesday at the earliest.


Why the Hydrex xv? The NAPA brand will do just fine and is a lot cheaper 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

NCTREE said:


> Why the Hydrex xv? The NAPA brand will do just fine and is a lot cheaper
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Didn't know I could mix them.

I checked out a cross reference chart from this site:
http://www.southlandco-op.ca/bulk-petro/cross-reference-chart/

Plus in the Bandit manual it shows the Hydrex having a wider temperature use.


I also have a Bandit 65xp that has this same oil in it.


----------



## treebilly

Had a bit of a stomach bug this weekend. Only thing I got done was putting an electric start motor on my old log splitter. Only thing I could do that was close enough to the bathroom. All done except for a bit of wiring to tie up


----------



## rtsims

Blakesmaster said:


> Those firewood processors are cool and all but with tree service wood of oblong shapes and size I just don't see it. I guess if the math works out to buy straight pole wood and run it, great, but you still have all that tree service wood that's too big for the machine to deal with.



We have access to log truck loads of pulp wood. It varies between 400-900 per load. Average load is 10-11 cord. That's all fir of coarse no hardwood. 
The other thing I'm thinking is ripping the logs off of jobs with the saw mill, but that might be more work then it's worth and I currently have no way to load large logs.


----------



## rtsims

treeclimber101 said:


> 3/4 cord an hour ! That is not too shabby , I like the anvil box better because when it jams and it will you can basically just reach in and clear it . How much is a lot less ? 50ish



Close to half the price of the cord king. Depending on what options you want 45k-65k last time I checked.


----------



## Zale

Helped Dad put up his Xmas tree. Actually, I put it up and he watched.


----------



## NCTREE

squad143 said:


> Didn't know I could mix them.
> 
> I checked out a cross reference chart from this site:
> http://www.southlandco-op.ca/bulk-petro/cross-reference-chart/
> 
> Plus in the Bandit manual it shows the Hydrex having a wider temperature use.
> View attachment 386836
> 
> I also have a Bandit 65xp that has this same oil in it.


All Bandits come with the Hydrex in them, I was told by bandit I could use regular NAPA brand AW 46. No you don't want to mix but if your changing it you can use something different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

I tried getting Hydrex here in the states, it's hard to find since it's a Canadian product and costs a fortune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

I drained mine and just use 32 weight rando. Match the weight to your weather region.


----------



## tree MDS

I just get the five gallon buckets of ATF from Napa. Bucket and chipper. Its fine. I've used Wolf's Head ATF too. All the same.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I just get the five gallon buckets of ATF from Napa. Bucket and chipper. Its fine. I've used Wolf's Head ATF too. All the same.



Kinda the same. I use Rando because out of the bucket it's crystal clear. So when you drain the oil the next time you can notice a degree of impurities depending on the the color of the oil.


----------



## capetrees

Wht did I do last night? Hung the f ing Christmas lights. Perhaps my most hated job as a homeowner/father/husband. Nobody helps, nothing works the first time and in a couple of weeks, I get to take it all down by myself again. Oh yippee.


----------



## treebilly

I feel your pain capetrees. No one helps except for criticizing what ya did.


----------



## TC262

capetrees said:


> Wht did I do last night? Hung the f ing Christmas lights. Perhaps my most hated job as a homeowner/father/husband. Nobody helps, nothing works the first time and in a couple of weeks, I get to take it all down by myself again. Oh yippee.


Could be worse! I've been at my house for almost three years now and I'm still taking down Christmas lights from the previous owner. I stopped counting when I reached 400 something rolls. I've probably taken down over 1000 now. Ive found newspaper articles that said the retards had over 900 thousand lights and their goal for next year was to be over 1 million.


----------



## treeclimber101




----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


>




That's awesome


----------



## squad143

I decided to go with the Hydrex. 
Ya, it's expensive, but it has the widest temperature spectrum. Last winter we worked several days that started the morning at minus 30. Don't want to re-live that, but the oil will be one less thing to worry about if I do.
Not like I'm changing the oil every 100 hrs either.


----------



## gorman

squad143 said:


> I decided to go with the Hydrex.
> Ya, it's expensive, but it has the widest temperature spectrum. Last winter we worked several days that started the morning at minus 30. Don't want to re-live that, but the oil will be one less thing to worry about if I do.
> Not like I'm changing the oil every 100 hrs either.



Just wondering, what does a pail of that stuff go for?


----------



## squad143

gorman said:


> Just wondering, what does a pail of that stuff go for?



$103. Canadian for a 5 gal pail ($85 US)

The cheaper brand AW46 is going for $60/pail ($50 US)


----------



## squad143

treeclimber101 said:


>



I just sent that off to a bunch of friends.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treeclimber101

That was from nytreeclimber


----------



## KenJax Tree

But they're the first ones to ***** when the power is out.http://m.clickondetroit.com/news/dte-tree-trimming-blocked-after-outcry-from-bloomfield-twp/30264214


----------



## capetrees

I'd be right out there collecting all the free firewood!!

It's amazing what people don't know about the rights of the utilities to ensure the reliability of the system. I jut wish the utilities would grow some huge balls and tell them all to go scratch.


----------



## treeclimber101

Talk about going ham ! Those guys aren't taking any chances .... At all


----------



## no tree to big

**** I put less wood on my truck then treecutterjr does and I'm over loaded lol bout to send that pic to the boss and say I got pulled over see what he says


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

I signed back into this Site for the first time in 7 years. What have I missed out on?


----------



## no tree to big

Two letters AA


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> **** I put less wood on my truck then treecutterjr does and I'm over loaded lol bout to send that pic to the boss and say I got pulled over see what he says


Well at least you don't have to pic them off with the boom the way you loaded them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

TaoTreeClimber said:


> I signed back into this Site for the first time in 7 years. What have I missed out on?


Creepy half nude pics of Masterblaster and Eddie (101) blowing us kisses in a video.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Masterblaster!!!!! How the hell ya been Butch? And yeah, I can deal with not seeing any half nude pics thank you very much.


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> Well at least you don't have to pic them off with the boom the way you loaded them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only had to back out to the street with them the grapple was waiting for me, what a project that was! Tight ass curvy driveway! thanks Mr estimator for noting that this was a job for the small crane not the Peterbuilt... whatever took me damn near an hour to get the truck in and out of the drive and I still made it an hour under the estimate


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> I only had to back out to the street with them the grapple was waiting for me, what a project that was! Tight ass curvy driveway! thanks Mr estimator for noting that this was a job for the small crane not the Peterbuilt... whatever took me damn near an hour to get the truck in and out of the drive and I still made it an hour under the estimate


Haha !! Your every tree company owners dream !! [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

no tree to big said:


> I only had to back out to the street with them the grapple was waiting for me, what a project that was! Tight ass curvy driveway! thanks Mr estimator for noting that this was a job for the small crane not the Peterbuilt... whatever took me damn near an hour to get the truck in and out of the drive and I still made it an hour under the estimate


well after all you did have the BIG CRANE!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TaoTreeClimber said:


> I signed back into this Site for the first time in 7 years. What have I missed out on?



Dude! Are really back?
I thought you were dead!

Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I only had to back out to the street with them the grapple was waiting for me, what a project that was! Tight ass curvy driveway! thanks Mr estimator for noting that this was a job for the small crane not the Peterbuilt... whatever took me damn near an hour to get the truck in and out of the drive and I still made it an hour under the estimate



Life is hard, never soft, grow it long, shave it off,
Van Halen
Jeff


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude! Are really back?
> I thought you were dead!
> 
> Jeff


Nope, Im still alive and in the saddle. Been haning out in the High Country. And by that I mean Rocky Mountain National Park not the state of Colorado in general.


----------



## Griff93

We did a land clearing job yesterday. 14 small trees and 18 stumps. We were originally going to grind the stumps but we were able to push over the trees after digging around them so we just dig up the stumps. This a friend's skid steer. I'm impressed with it. It was dark when we finished up for the day. I've got to go clean off their driveway but it's raining right now.


----------



## luckydad

Cut a few pines today.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Now the brush is burning.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree

Silver maple removal.


----------



## Zale

Why didn't you climb it? Looks like you had at least 2" of holding wood.


----------



## TreeFeller11

He probably wanted to work smarter and faster rather than harder and slower today. Or he had a slew of work lined up for the lift.

That looks like a great setup you have going there climbhightree. Do you own that bil-jax or did you rent it for the day?


----------



## climbhightree

TreeFeller11 said:


> He probably wanted to work smarter and faster rather than harder and slower today. Or he had a slew of work lined up for the lift.
> 
> That looks like a great setup you have going there climbhightree. Do you own that bil-jax or did you rent it for the day?


We do work at this college every winter break, and for the last 2+ years I've been telling them this tree needs to be removed but was never given the go ahead. This year I told them that if they chose to just deadwood it again, they would have to sign a document saying I recommended removal and that I'm not liable. 2 days before starting work at the college, they decided to remove the tree, and wanted it done ASAP. 

Normally I would have used a crane on this type of tree, but can't get one on that fast...so the lift was the only safe way to remove the tree. The tree had no center, it was removed years prior due to dieback, and large dead leads that we had stubbed off years ago too (left due to cables).

Took us all day to remove it...as they did not want the lawn damaged. 3 men and mini and the rented lift. They removed the larger wood.


----------



## jefflovstrom

climbhightree said:


> We do work at this college every winter break, and for the last 2+ years I've been telling them this tree needs to be removed but was never given the go ahead. This year I told them that if they chose to just deadwood it again, they would have to sign a document saying I recommended removal and that I'm not liable. 2 days before starting work at the college, they decided to remove the tree, and wanted it done ASAP.
> 
> Normally I would have used a crane on this type of tree, but can't get one on that fast...so the lift was the only safe way to remove the tree. The tree had no center, it was removed years prior due to dieback, and large dead leads that we had stubbed off years ago too (left due to cables).
> 
> Took us all day to remove it...as they did not want the lawn damaged. 3 men and mini and the rented lift. They removed the larger wood.



Go home and relax,,got it done.
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

Gave the guys their xmas bonuses today, they were happy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I get my bonus tomorrow at the brown nosers ball


----------



## Zale

TreeFeller11 said:


> He probably wanted to work smarter and faster rather than harder and slower today. Or he had a slew of work lined up for the lift.
> 
> That looks like a great setup you have going there climbhightree. Do you own that bil-jax or did you rent it for the day?




I was joking.


----------



## tree MDS

Killed it on the weekend warrior scene today. Three jobs, a load and a half of chips (about 30 yards). One job was a no haul too. Not bad. Nice to go out with two of my best friends and kick some serious tree ass. Even if only part time. Kind of what the MDS needed today (other than freezing my ass off). I hear one more Christmas song, or thing about Christmas, and I'm liable to kill somebody. Lol. I'm not kidding, though.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Got a new crew boss. Second day on the job


----------



## heddneck

<~~~~~l2edneck long time... trying to get to my old account.....been working alot but today I just rode my chopper....


----------



## NCTREE

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Got a new crew boss. Second day on the jobView attachment 388367



The female runs the show here.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree

He used to go every where with me. Now he is second in command and rules over the house with a iron fist...even over my wife at times lol







But I can do about anything to him.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Crew boss Gus is a hard ass. He made me work under the lights to get these three big spruce removals done so we wouldnt have to come back and finnish them up on Sunday morning and tick off all the church goers at the two churches across the street.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Looks like we need to start a new thread. "Kick ass cow dogs in the tree biz" Gus is only 4 months old and still has a lot to learn.


----------



## gorman

My lil guy comes with me when the wife has to work the day. It's tough having a work dog in the truck when they chase every car that passes.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got the guys set for the next couple days and I am taking the week off. 
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Picked these logs with the Gehl and took them over a driveway lip that I was concerned about. No cracking, no marks whatsoever. I'm liking this machine.


----------



## Griff93

Which model Gehl is that? 540? How does it really do as far as not tearing up or rutting yards?


----------



## BC WetCoast

jefflovstrom said:


> Got the guys set for the next couple days and I am taking the week off.
> Jeff



What!!!! A whole week off. You'll come back and there won't be a hitch pin anywhere. Not on the trucks, in the warehouse, in your office, nowhere. 

Have a good holiday, you deserve it.


----------



## gorman

Griff93 said:


> Which model Gehl is that? 540? How does it really do as far as not tearing up or rutting yards?



It's a 540. It doesn't really leave a mark at all. Unless you're doing donuts with a load it is really easy on the grass.


----------



## pro94lt

Pondering what to get my #1 groundman for Christmas he's 30 minutes early each and every day. We've pulled 12 hour days with no complaints. Even filled a bin in the bucket truck with snacks, canned soups, spoons and crackers for jobs we can't leave on... he has sent me on rides on more than one occasion via Porta wrap though. Whiskey? Grey goose?


----------



## luckydad

gorman said:


> Picked these logs with the Gehl and took them over a driveway lip that I was concerned about. No cracking, no marks whatsoever. I'm liking this machine.


How much was it $$ ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

luckydad said:


> How much was it $$ ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



About 46k


----------



## jefflovstrom

pro94lt said:


> Pondering what to get my #1 groundman for Christmas he's 30 minutes early each and every day. We've pulled 12 hour days with no complaints. Even filled a bin in the bucket truck with snacks, canned soups, spoons and crackers for jobs we can't leave on... he has sent me on rides on more than one occasion via Porta wrap though. Whiskey? Grey goose?



A weeks worth of pay,
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

gorman said:


> About 46k


I know it's worth it, but man that's a lot of dough !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

luckydad said:


> I know it's worth it, but man that's a lot of dough !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't have a grapple or crane so this is THE best way to load wood in lieu of a bigger machine


----------



## luckydad

Good point there. I'd like to try one out some day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

I'll second Jeff on a weeks pay. I'm not the boss but I get the guys on my crew each a bottle. They work hard for me. They don't think to highly of the boss though.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

A groundie that shows up early every day? I'd give my left nut for one of those.... Kind of makes a weeks pay sound like a bargain...


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> About 46k


That's not to bad our John deere was 44k with no attachments. We used a skid loader for years this thing just crushes what our t300 did. No comparison land clearing to hauling wood out of a yard 10x faster without the damage. All while in an air ride seat. That's a 4 in 1 bucket on there I use like a grapple so I don't have to carry both. Machine weighs around 7k and has no problem with 3k at full height even on crappy terrain. Lifts over the side of the crane so has to be around 10 11 feet of reach.

Alot of machines I wish I would have went bigger or more powerful. With this one after using it for over a year I would buy the exact same thing again. Have never felt limited on lift or power. I believe it is 44hp at the pto. We run a brush mower on it that eats trees the size of beer cans no problem.

I've pulled a 7k pound chipper up some terrible hills with it out on PowerLines. Old girl has never let me down.


----------



## gorman

I should state that the BMG was purchased a few years ago. The machine came bareback.


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> I should state that the BMG was purchased a few years ago. The machine came bareback.


What will it lift/ what kinda hp to weight ratio? A few years ago when we started messing with these it showed me a skid steer was like using a old flip phone. We wouldn't even be able to get one up 50% of the hills we have to go up and down.


----------



## gorman

I dunno about hp to weight. It will pick the same stuff my asv will (around 5k before tipping). I'm not too concerned with maximizing my picking power. I just don't want to mat out plywood for turning anymore.


----------



## treebilly

Is the Deere gonna be at the shop this weekend?


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Is the Deere gonna be at the shop this weekend?


Yes it will be. heat ac serius satellite radio it's one of my favorite things for tree work. We had spacers made for the wheels it's 16 inches wider than stock thing can go sideways on crazy steep hills.

Each rear tire is like 700 pounds full of beat juice all the weight is super low to the ground. We climb steep enough stuff you have to steer with the brakes because the front tires are lifting off.

Has individual pedals for the rear brakes to control them independently


----------



## treebilly

You got some nice looking equipment. Always enjoy seeing how others do things and what they use.


----------



## mattfr12

Everything should be there I'm having alot of stuff painted like the fenders and accents on boxes. Try and stand out from the rest a little more.


----------



## treebilly

Can I request tactical black if you're painting the bandit up


----------



## treebilly

There's nothing wrong with keeping things painted up. Good looking equipment and trucks do attract more work.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Can I request tactical black if you're painting the bandit up


We have the terex being painted some blacks and greys. The factory only offered white which drove me crazy. Local guy does some neat airbrushing instead of doing vinyl we are probably gonna let him take a stab at it. Amazing what they will do for like 3-4 hundred dollars i thought it would be alot more.

Our int 4400 log trucks clear coat was peeling. paint job was only two years old I guess I just got a bad mix or something.
it's been bugging me looks like hell.

I think the fenders and some other spots on the trucks even maybe the hoods we are gonna do a shade of red.


----------



## gorman

mattfr12 said:


> We have the terex being painted some blacks and greys. The factory only offered white which drove me crazy. Local guy does some neat airbrushing instead of doing vinyl we are probably gonna let him take a stab at it. Amazing what they will do for like 3-4 hundred dollars i thought it would be alot more.
> 
> Our int 4400 log trucks clear coat was peeling. paint job was only two years old I guess I just got a bad mix or something.
> it's been bugging me looks like hell.
> 
> I think the fenders and some other spots on the trucks even maybe the hoods we are gonna do a shade of red.



Do you do your painting in house or do you send it to someone. I was told by a lot of old timers to stay away from painting because of how finicky it is and how terrible the fumes are for your health.


----------



## Griff93

I use a Yanmar EX3200 as my loader currently. It's a great little 32 hp 4wd tractor but it doesn't pick up enough weight. It doesn't have a quick release bucket either. I would really like to be able to use pallet forks for some of the stuff I do. Other than those limitations, it works great. I'm thinking I'm going to go with mini skid and a larger tractor eventually for loading. It's really nice not having to put down plywood normally using a tractor. Also I have to have a tractor of some sort for my house. I have to bush hog and finish mow with one.


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> Picked these logs with the Gehl and took them over a driveway lip that I was concerned about. No cracking, no marks whatsoever. I'm liking this machine.


 What's the deal with that dump truck top ? Does it have folding door that cover the load or it it a chipper top with out the center. New machine looks great, i am still putting down plywood highway for the bobcat and will be for some time.


----------



## no tree to big

Oh the decisions I was planning on leaving my current co. To get in with a Co that is offering a very appealing future and just went through a major overhaul, all new equipment... but they actually gave bonuses out this year do I still say seeya? argh!


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> Oh the decisions I was planning on leaving my current co. To get in with a Co that is offering a very appealing future and just went through a major overhaul, all new equipment... but they actually gave bonuses out this year do I still say seeya? argh!


What to do... What to do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

OLD OAK said:


> What's the deal with that dump truck top ? Does it have folding door that cover the load or it it a chipper top with out the center. New machine looks great, i am still putting down plywood highway for the bobcat and will be for some time.



Good question. I had a tarp draped over the top and was chipping into it while I had my cab over being built. I'm gonna torch the angled sides off so save on weight and make it easier to load wood from the back and over the sides.


----------



## JBA

gorman said:


> Do you do your painting in house or do you send it to someone. I was told by a lot of old timers to stay away from painting because of how finicky it is and how terrible the fumes are for your health.


I do some airbrushing as a hobby/side gig. Nice now that I can use acrylics instead of solvent base for my custom paint murals. Still need a automotive clear for exterior work or bike parts. Indoor paintings get water based Valspar clear coats. So much easier on the budget and the sinuses


----------



## mckeetree

I guess I have a damn cold but we did get a fairly large check we had been looking for the last three weeks. Who is working Xmas? We are starting a big removal tomorrow and if we don't finish it we are going in Xmas morn. for whatever it takes...hopefully not over two hours if we have to go at all.


----------



## pro94lt

Working on Christmas? ??? Never


----------



## KenJax Tree

Not this year


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

I have been thinking about getting a job out of the way between christmas and new years. Im not betting on it though. Every time I get ready to head to that job it rains and his yard turns into a swamp.


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> Do you do your painting in house or do you send it to someone. I was told by a lot of old timers to stay away from painting because of how finicky it is and how terrible the fumes are for your health.



Some of it we do in house. Truck cabs and stuff like that i pay to get them done I'm to afraid of them looking like hell. You deffinetly want a good mask or be outside if you can. The fumes will mess you up.

The guy that drives our log truck used to be a body man. During the slow times I have him start fixing dents and dings. He did a really good job of getting a dent out of a chip box. Never thought that thing would come out it was in the top right rear corner. I think I'll let him take a stab at doing the fenders. If it turns out bad I might just have to take it somewhere.


----------



## BC WetCoast

mckeetree said:


> I guess I have a damn cold but we did get a fairly large check we had been looking for the last three weeks. Who is working Xmas? We are starting a big removal tomorrow and if we don't finish it we are going in Xmas morn. for whatever it takes...hopefully not over two hours if we have to go at all.



Sounds like a good way to piss off the neighbours.

That would be a double time wage bill here if you could get the crew to show up. If I was told to come in to work on Christmas it would be divorce time.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

Does anybody know how to get ahold of treevet? There is a new guy in the business management section wanting to get a landscaping business going in ohio. He sounds like he could use a job with someone that could sell his landscaping services.


----------



## mattfr12

BC WetCoast said:


> Sounds like a good way to piss off the neighbours.
> 
> That would be a double time wage bill here if you could get the crew to show up. If I was told to come in to work on Christmas it would be divorce time.



We did it two years ago. Ice sent a large maple branch through a roof guy was really desperate so we went lifted it out and tarped it for him. The hole went straight into his living roof and was around two feet wide.


----------



## mattfr12

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> Does anybody know how to get ahold of treevet? There is a new guy in the business management section wanting to get a landscaping business going in ohio. He sounds like he could use a job with someone that could sell his landscaping services.


Ya Google shaw tree surgeons


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> Do you do your painting in house or do you send it to someone. I was told by a lot of old timers to stay away from painting because of how finicky it is and how terrible the fumes are for your health.


I do alot of welding on equipent and after a few hours of that some days I feel like crap. The fumes from that always tore me up. I've been making a flatbed for my one ton out of stainless. Built a receiver hitch for the three point hitch on my tractor to tow the chippers around job sites. I welded one on the bucket but you loose a lot of traction hooking it up front from what I found.


----------



## Zale

mckeetree said:


> I guess I have a damn cold but we did get a fairly large check we had been looking for the last three weeks. Who is working Xmas? We are starting a big removal tomorrow and if we don't finish it we are going in Xmas morn. for whatever it takes...hopefully not over two hours if we have to go at all.



Are you related to Ebenezer Scrouge?


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

welding stainless sucks. stay out of the fumes as much as possible and believe it or not drinking milk helps.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

thanks. it sucks that treevet got banned. his posts cracked me up and he knew his ****.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Storm damage is one thing, but other than that, have a heart.


----------



## mattfr12

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> thanks. it sucks that treevet got banned. his posts cracked me up and he knew his ****.


I run into him on the buzz he's still over there sturin the pot.


----------



## treebilly

Had an easy and early day. A little bit of ROW and a tall dead bean pole red oak. Got off early enough to finish up some important paperwork and off till Monday. 
And yes the vet is stirring away on the buzz


----------



## treebilly

Oh and unless it's a major emergency, working on Christmas would get you in a major world of shat around my area.


----------



## l2edneck

Woke up to see the boss brought me a new toy.once I figured out how to unload it I started making a list. going to go through it new hoses new paint fix a couple leaks then start using it as the back yard machine. (Smiling)


----------



## BC WetCoast

mattfr12 said:


> We did it two years ago. Ice sent a large maple branch through a roof guy was really desperate so we went lifted it out and tarped it for him. The hole went straight into his living roof and was around two feet wide.



Emergency work is one thing. Finishing an uncompleted job is another.


----------



## formationrx

i gave myself a christmas bonus... im getting the **** out of town for 3 days!... gave the crew their xmas $ now im out of here... u bums have a great holiday...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mds removed this tree. He does tree work and fixes fork lifts in his spare time.


----------



## capetrees

mckeetree said:


> I guess I have a damn cold but we did get a fairly large check we had been looking for the last three weeks. Who is working Xmas? We are starting a big removal tomorrow and if we don't finish it we are going in Xmas morn. for whatever it takes...hopefully not over two hours if we have to go at all.







I know mine and Christmas is not a work day.


----------



## jefflovstrom

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> Does anybody know how to get ahold of treevet? There is a new guy in the business management section wanting to get a landscaping business going in ohio. He sounds like he could use a job with someone that could sell his landscaping services.



Here,,http://shawtreesurgeons.com/

Jeff


----------



## hseII

2treeornot2tree said:


> Mds removed this tree. He does tree work and fixes fork lifts in his spare time.


And he's got an Atlanta area #


----------



## KenJax Tree

We should put up a poll and thread to unban Dave....they did it in the saw snob forum and got someone unbanned


----------



## Griff93

mckeetree said:


> I guess I have a damn cold but we did get a fairly large check we had been looking for the last three weeks. Who is working Xmas? We are starting a big removal tomorrow and if we don't finish it we are going in Xmas morn. for whatever it takes...hopefully not over two hours if we have to go at all.



Don't expect your help to show up. I know I wouldn't just to finish up a job on Xmas. If I was working for you that would make me look for another job. Family is just more important than finishing a job that could wait a day. Emergency storm work would be a different story.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Life must really suck if you have to work on x-mas, and suck for the dopes willing to work for you.
Jeff 
Merry Christmas


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

life is much better for those of us that take the holidays off so we can spend more time on arboristsite.


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Life must really suck if you have to work on x-mas, and suck for the dopes willing to work for you.
> Jeff
> Merry Christmas



Some people are dying to get away from their family (or in-law family in particular) on Christmas. Just saying.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Life must really suck if you have to work on x-mas, and suck for the dopes willing to work for you.
> Jeff
> Merry Christmas



Well, it's 4:45, I'm back and we are done. So no going back on Xmas for an hour or two to finish anything. You guys can chill out now. We guaranteed this client this particular job would be done before their annual extended family Christmas spectacular that starts Xmas day early PM and I cut it a little close. But it worked out ok. As far as life sucking, Jeff, you old turd, if my life or the guys that work for me lives suck then you must be damn near suicidal with yours. As far as benefits and bonuses I guarantee I could make your outfit look like thirty F'in cents.


----------



## squad143

mckeetree said:


> Well, it's 4:45, I'm back and we are done. So no going back on Xmas for an hour or two to finish anything. You guys can chill out now. We guaranteed this client this particular job would be done before their annual extended family Christmas spectacular that starts Xmas day early PM and I cut it a little close. But it worked out ok. As far as life sucking, Jeff, you old turd, if my life or the guys that work for me lives suck then you must be damn near suicidal with yours. As far as benefits and bonuses I guarantee I could make your outfit look like thirty F'in cents.


I guess the ghost of Christmas present helped you get it done early
Hope you have a good Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## mckeetree

squad143 said:


> I guess the ghost of Christmas present helped you get it done early
> Hope you have a good Christmas tomorrow.



The ghost of Christmas present and the caretaker of the property deciding it would be better to leave all the wood stacked near an area where they have a bonfire every now and then. Saved a LOT of hauling off. This property has a main lodge and seven guest cottages that I know of. The main private lake must be at least 75 acres. There is over 3,000 acres in the place.


----------



## squad143

Gotta take care of those kind of clients......... Or someone else will.

Understand why you were considering on working Christmas on a non-emergency job now.
Glad it worked out for you and your guys.


----------



## mckeetree

squad143 said:


> Gotta take care of those kind of clients......... Or someone else will.



You damn right they will. And the hell of it is, if they ever use somebody else on a one time deal that meets their criteria to work there and they halfway like them there is a good chance they will call them next time. These are some folks, along with about a dozen others, I really, really, don't want to lose.


----------



## pro94lt

Picked up a ms150t ms241cm and a dingo 220 today, the wife wasn't impressed with dingo. Said she thought it'd be bigger... Them stihls better be what you guys have been preaching. Oh and I'd bet the bank those good customers wouldn't want you working on Christmas you just showed your aces to soon. Always keep an ace in the hole. lol


----------



## TreeFeller11

Where did you pick the dingo up at? New or used?


----------



## pro94lt

Used was a trade in at dealer


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Well, it's 4:45, I'm back and we are done. So no going back on Xmas for an hour or two to finish anything. You guys can chill out now. We guaranteed this client this particular job would be done before their annual extended family Christmas spectacular that starts Xmas day early PM and I cut it a little close. But it worked out ok. As far as life sucking, Jeff, you old turd, if my life or the guys that work for me lives suck then you must be damn near suicidal with yours. *As far as benefits and bonuses I guarantee I could make your outfit look like thirty F'in cents*.



LOL, Merry Christmas, 
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

My first drone test flight.

http://s105.photobucket.com/user/mattfr12/media/Mobile Uploads/DJI00012_zpstvuaeaae.mp4.html


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, Merry Christmas,
> Jeff


 
Ok, Mr. LOL, post what the benefit package is for ALL employees where you work. ALL, not just managers. Tell the truth now, somebody might have called Urban and checked up on that a while back and they already know. Keep in mind we are only an eleven employee company.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, Merry Christmas,
> Jeff


 
Oh, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## mattfr12

One more some better first flight footage. Its a pretty neat way to tell how tall a tree is the altitude is very accurate. we had it close to 500ft and it will return home if you go any higher.


----------



## treeman75

mattfr12 said:


> One more some better first flight footage. Its a pretty neat way to tell how tall a tree is the altitude is very accurate. we had it close to 500ft and it will return home if you go any higher.



Wont play


----------



## treeman75

I havent worked in over a week. Feels kinda good but ready to get back at it, and ready to kill the kids!


----------



## squad143

Merry Christmas to all.

Matt, is that a new Christmas toy? I've been looking at the DJI Quadchopters (Vision 2+).


----------



## mattfr12

squad143 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> Matt, is that a new Christmas toy? I've been looking at the DJI Quadchopters (Vision 2+).


Ya it's the vision 2 plus I believe. Wife got it for me to add a new aspect to the go pros. The camera that came with it is pretty amazing.


----------



## mattfr12

We been flying all over town checking everything out. Actually been looking for deer in the woods right before dark you can cover alot of ground with it. I got the upgraded cf propellers it goes almost 35mph full tilt.

It's crazy easy to fly we had it mastered in ten minutes. You plot a GPS course on your phone and it does it on its own or you can go manual.


----------



## mattfr12

Land clearing with the drone.

http://s105.photobucket.com/user/mattfr12/media/Mobile Uploads/DJI00005_zpseznfnema.mp4.html


----------



## KenJax Tree

Worked....


----------



## JBA

KenJax Tree said:


> Worked....


Me too. Job was a ghost town today. Drywall seemed extra heavy after a day off.


----------



## treeclimber101

What a damn joke today was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Belated Merry Xmas. Been spending the week with the in-laws. Sometimes sobriety sucks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Aside from two sick kids and sick wife, yes Jeff it was a beautiful day. Did a bit of BSing with some of my bosses competitors today. Not that I'm planning on making a move, just keeping in touch with them.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> We should put up a poll and thread to unban Dave....they did it in the saw snob forum and got someone unbanned



he will just go off again


----------



## KenJax Tree

Went to a funeral[emoji53]


----------



## mckeetree

treebilly said:


> Aside from two sick kids and sick wife



Flu? It seems like the flu is really going around. The shot didn't work this year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Flu? It seems like the flu is really going around. The shot didn't work this year.



That is what I heard to, they said it was a different strain. They said getting the shot is still better than not getting the shot,tho.
I never had a flu shot and very rarely feel sick. I can't even remember the last time I had the flu.
Nice day,
Jeff


----------



## JBA

Had to run to a local hardware store for hickory chips for the smoker this morning. They are a Stihl dealer. Saw this price for a 20 inch loop. They must be crazy!!!! 32 freaking dollars. No thank you. But 
the pulled pork is looking great.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> That is what I heard to, they said it was a different strain. They said getting the shot is still better than not getting the shot,tho.
> I never had a flu shot and very rarely feel sick. I can't even remember the last time I had the flu.
> Nice day,
> Jeff



I never got the flu shot until after my wife and I both came down with worst damn flu in 1997. I was 36 at the time. I got it and about a week later she got it. We were about a week away from going to Cancun when she came down with it and we cancelled the trip. Luckily, our travel agent (that was back when people still used travel agents) had talked me into buying trip insurance which really came in handy. Since then we have gotten a flu shot every year and I never fail to buy travel insurance.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I never got the flu shot until after my wife and I both came down with worst damn flu in 1997. I was 36 at the time. I got it and about a week later she got it. We were about a week away from going to Cancun when she came down with it and we cancelled the trip. Luckily, our travel agent (that was back when people still used travel agents) had talked me into buying trip insurance which really came in handy. Since then we have gotten a flu shot every year and I never fail to buy travel insurance.



To each his own, I was born in '61 also, kinda forgot we are the same age.
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Went to work against my better judgement. Climbed and rigged out a medium (75-80') white pine. Had to burn down and strip my gear off and run into the woods. Of course I get sick after the rest of the family gets better. 

Never had a flu shot and hopefully never will. Just not a fan


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am on the last couple of days of vacation. Get some time alone while my wife goes to the mall with my daughters.
So, I am hanging at home watching recorded football games when I see one of our competitor's walking around.
I live in a gated community so he was obviously doing a tree count and 3 year plan for this HOA.
Good for him, I hope he gets the job, not us, could be a conflict of interest.
Then again, maybe when he saw my truck, he may of thought I was here to bid against him. 
I almost said 'Hi', but I was in my pajamas,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Was driving to a job today hit this one neighborhood and 99% of the trees are/were ash must have been 800 removals all floppers nothing in the way of anything why can't we get those contracts?


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I am on the last couple of days of vacation. Get some time alone while my wife goes to the mall with my daughters.
> So, I am hanging at home watching recorded football games when I see one of our competitor's walking around.
> I live in a gated community so he was obviously doing a tree count and 3 year plan for this HOA.
> Good for him, I hope he gets the job, not us, could be a conflict of interest.
> Then again, maybe when he saw my truck, he may of thought I was here to bid against him.
> I almost said 'Hi', but I was in my pajamas,,
> Jeff


Should've ran out there naked


----------



## treeclimber101

Really busy being awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

treeclimber101 said:


> Really busy being awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh?


----------



## epicklein22

I had Phil (Smallwood) come out today and kill a few stone dead oaks for me with his 82' tracked lift. It worked out well. His unit is pretty sweet; I defintely see lifts like this carving a niche out in the industry. It's only 44" wide and can setup on some serious angles if needed. As his slogan says; "Don't put a good climber in bad trees".


----------



## TreeFeller11

epicklein22 said:


> I had Phil (Smallwood) come out today and kill a few stone dead oaks for me with his 82' tracked lift. It worked out well. His unit is pretty sweet; I defintely see lifts like this carving a niche out in the industry. It's only 44" wide and can setup on some serious angles if needed. As his slogan says; "Don't put a good climber in bad trees".



Yeah Phil's machine is definitely the bomb and he's a great guy to work with. I've had him out on a couple jobs this year also. There aren't very many places that lift can't go.


----------



## CanopyGorilla




----------



## CanopyGorilla




----------



## no tree to big

Oh **** selfies!




homeowner is my new best friend let me drive the pickup with chipper into his backyard and just chip into a pile thank u for saving me that 250 foot drag twas a very nice suprize in the 8 degree morning


----------



## TreeFeller11

My old boss who I haven't said a word to since I quit showed up on my job site today. That was a great awkward conversation....


----------



## treeman75

Pretty dead here for winter time!


----------



## Zale

Happy New Year. Don't get too fcked up.


----------



## tree MDS

I am hoping for a better year. It's been a rough one. I'm thinking that the MDS will prevail though. Been through too damn much, and got too damn far for it to end here. 

On the bright side, I've been playing uncle Paul to my two previously estranged nephews from Florida for the last five days. They're 12 and 17. Their dad passed away from his demons a year or so ago. I have absolutely no experience in such things, but I'm getting through it just fine. I think they're actually teaching my old ass a thing or two about life. Pretty cool for a change.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Standing up in my BIL's wedding[emoji481]


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> I am hoping for a better year. It's been a rough one. I'm thinking that the MDS will prevail though. Been through too damn much, and got too damn far for it to end here.
> 
> On the bright side, I've been playing uncle Paul to my two previously estranged nephews from Florida for the last five days. They're 12 and 17. Their dad passed away from his demons a year or so ago. I have absolutely no experience in such things, but I'm getting through it just fine. I think they're actually teaching my old ass a thing or two about life. Pretty cool for a change.




Ride the train until the wheels come off. If you stop in the middle it's no good. I've had some bad years but in the face of almost certain failure an opportunity presents intself. Giving up has to be a last resort no other options.


----------



## treebilly

Went over to my cousins to cut and split firewood for her that I told her I'd do two years ago. Felt good to get out of the house after the last couple of days. Was a brisk fourteen degrees this morning. Was a great day.


----------



## mckeetree

Made amends today with a builder that was once a good friend until he stiffed me out of $2,700 on a job back in 2007. The guy had it going good then got involved in a too good to be true financial scam and filed bankruptcy. He left a lot of people holding the bag...owed one small contractor $55,000 and that basically put the guy and his family on the street. Anyway, I told him today I lived over it and he didn't have to turn and practically run every time he sees me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, it freaking snowed here today,,you can only imagine how all the so-cal drivers did and the top news of the day for all local media. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Made amends today with a builder that was once a good friend until he stiffed me out of $2,700 on a job back in 2007. The guy had it going good then got involved in a too good to be true financial scam and filed bankruptcy. He left a lot of people holding the bag...owed one small contractor $55,000 and that basically put the guy and his family on the street. Anyway, I told him today I lived over it and he didn't have to turn and practically run every time he sees me.



You are a nice guy.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> You are a nice guy.
> Jeff



Sometimes...and sometimes I'm kinda an old bastard.


----------



## mattfr12

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it freaking snowed here today,,you can only imagine how all the so-cal drivers did and the top news of the day for all local media.
> Jeff


Hasn't snowed at all here lol. Pretty soon with this climate changing we are gonna be the new California.


----------



## kz1000

Tore down a 55 and pressure tested it, the seals held up well and I found a leak at the impulse tube but still runs erratically and can get the carb to adjust. It was cold in the shop and I took some short cuts and lost.


----------



## JBA

5 Harleys out for the annual new years ride. 50 miles and 22 degrees. Lunch at our favorite local bar and a few frosty beers. Thanks for all the wisdom and laughs. Learned a lot from all on here.


----------



## treebilly

mattfr12 said:


> Hasn't snowed at all here lol. Pretty soon with this climate changing we are gonna be the new California.



An then everyday will be a beautiful day


----------



## arborjockey

We got snow for new years.


----------



## arborjockey

Although you apparently can't tell from the pic. Try this one . Nice view from my eucalyptus removal.


----------



## treeclimber101

arborjockey said:


> Although you apparently can't tell from the pic. Try this one . Nice view from my eucalyptus removal. View attachment 391345
> View attachment 391348
> View attachment 391345
> View attachment 391348
> View attachment 391351


You ever have to climb those monkey puzzles ! OMG I don't even know how a bird lands in them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Great view. 
Didn't do [email protected] today or yesterday. Probably for the best. Let the swelling go down from the tendinitis in my hand.


----------



## TC262

Sat on my ass and spent my free time today reading through the CA study guide. Planning on taking the test this spring.


----------



## KenJax Tree

39000 posts[emoji322][emoji322][emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]


----------



## Griff93

Welded some tubing together to mount an under bed box on my F550. Got it all finished but didn't take final pictures. To busy trying to finish up before dark so I could throw some paint on it.





Welded some sleeves in for the bolts to go through so it wouldn't crush the tubing when the bolts are tightened.


----------



## dbl612

looks like some quality tig work there


----------



## epicklein22

Sent out some invoices, ordered some dirt bike parts and picked up some saw parts. Building 3 jred 2171 and a 2172 from the ground up; crank bearings, seals, pistons, fuel system. I have a 044 to finish up as well. 

Probably mess with saws in the morning, then go split some firewood in the afternoon. Mid 20's tomorrow, which will be the warmest day this week.


----------



## treebilly

Got up a 2 am to plow snow and then tore all my saws down to clean them up good in an icebox of a shop. One heated bay, is that to much to ask for? Guess I just need to be a better climber so I can make 100,000.00 in six months and not work in the winter


----------



## gorman

After about a dozen bids in the last couple slow weeks I haven't landed one. This work is going for so cheap I'm very glad I saved enough to not do a god damn thing all winter.


----------



## mike515

Froze.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was in the 80's here yesterday and today,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

19 and a -3 windchill with snow...it was a (frigid) beautiful day[emoji4]


----------



## mike515

Started out at -4 this morning. It might have got up to 7 or 8 this afternoon. Not sure what the windchill was. Tomorrow will be a high of -5.


----------



## BC WetCoast

treebilly said:


> Got up a 2 am to plow snow and then tore all my saws down to clean them up good in an icebox of a shop. One heated bay, is that to much to ask for? Guess I just need to be a better climber so I can make 100,000.00 in six months and not work in the winter



If you made that amount of coin, you would at least be able to put a woodstove into your shop.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Got up a 2 am to plow snow and then tore all my saws down to clean them up good in an icebox of a shop. One heated bay, is that to much to ask for? Guess I just need to be a better climber so I can make 100,000.00 in six months and not work in the winter



The garage I got all my smaller equipment in you saw when you came down I heat with a propane furnace. I wish I could get natural gas to it propane gets up to 3-400 a month sometimes just in that garage. The town we are in made people remove outdoor wood burners I really wanted to do that.

I get scared of putting an actual fire like a pot belly in there due to the amount of fuel i got stored in there.


----------



## TC262

30 below windchills here for the next couple days


----------



## mike515

I already shut us down for tomorrow. We're going to be -30 to -40 wind chills and the high temp is now supposed to be -6. I just don't care to deal with it. We probably won't get much done. But I remember in my younger years....we would have been going tomorrow...on time. I remember one job that had to get done and I took a 52 ft boom straight up and down for a removal in -56 wind chill with nothing blocking the wind. It was unbelievably cold. I actually told my guys to sit in the trucks while I was up there. Check on me if you hear the boom stop moving for too long.


----------



## treebilly

Gonna be chilly again today with -20 wind chill. It's not my shop to heat or trust me it would have something more than a 10 x16 bathroom/ lockeroom. Guess it doesn't really matter as I only work at the shop once or twice a month. The bucket truck has good heat.


----------



## treebilly

BC WetCoast said:


> If you made that amount of coin, you would at least be able to put a woodstove into your shop.



^ 'twas a jab at our latest super climber


----------



## Griff93

Kerosene heater for the cold shop? It's portable and fairly cheap. Not a bad idea to have one anyway.


----------



## mckeetree

treebilly said:


> Guess I just need to be a better climber so I can make 100,000.00 in six months and not work in the winter



Yeah. Then you could get your hands on a BMW also.


----------



## treeclimber101

Cold . Tore down a truck again and put it back together hopefully I can stay focused and get all that done this month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Wtf? Where ya been uncle buck?


----------



## mattfr12

Dude I got up about 40ft today for three hours and I thought my feet where gonna fall off even with 600gram boots and double socks. Wore my snowboarding Googles so I didn't have any skin exposed. Took out one stump and man standing still was torture.


----------



## treebilly

Was wondering the same thing. I actually miss his entertaining and colorful posts.


----------



## treebilly

Matt it wasn't any warmer at 60' today. I had to climb and finish what the bucket couldn't reach on a decent sized pin oak. Hung out some pretty big limbs and tops just to move it along quicker. The snow was blowing so hard at one point I couldn't see the groundies below me. Good idea on the goggles. I'll have to throw mine in the truck tonight


----------



## RDAA

Cold as Hell here too. My guy that works for me was sick for the last couple of days. That is no problem. I agreed to basically give him an 25 hours per week minimum through winter. I didn't say if we weren't doing tree work that we weren't going to do anything at all. I have a nice heated shop and lots of maintenance to do. I do have some extra repair work and metal fab that I do for other people also. I find plenty of things for him to do. He is too sick to come to work today and hang some cabinets in my 65 degree shop but I get a text an hour ago asking me if he can use one of my trucks and dump trailer to move some furniture from his brothers house to his today? WTF?


----------



## tree MDS

Get used to it. Its winter.. I think its like official treat a treeman like **** season. Lol. Always seems that way anyhow.. just my experience.


----------



## tree MDS

Spring better hurry up. That's all I'm saying. Jesus.. winter has hardly started and I've already contemplated both the thought of going on antidepressants, and taking a job working for the man just to stay busy. Lol. You know its bad!!


----------



## Zale

Bucket work in the morning. -10 wind chill. Good times ahead.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Matt it wasn't any warmer at 60' today. I had to climb and finish what the bucket couldn't reach on a decent sized pin oak. Hung out some pretty big limbs and tops just to move it along quicker. The snow was blowing so hard at one point I couldn't see the groundies below me. Good idea on the goggles. I'll have to throw mine in the truck tonight


My regular glasses kept foging up because I had on one of those hoods that cover your mouth and nose. I tried leaving my nose out but damn it was stinging in a few minutes. The Googles worked great.


----------



## BC WetCoast

tree MDS said:


> Spring better hurry up. That's all I'm saying. Jesus.. winter has hardly started and I've already contemplated both the thought of going on antidepressants, and taking a job working for the man just to stay busy. Lol. You know its bad!!



This doctor's prescription - take a month in Costa Rica (maybe 2) and call me when you get back.


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm here but this taps talk ******** has me so pissed offed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm here but this taps talk ******** has me so pissed offed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i don't like the new layout either.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea what the hell happened here ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

I'm going back to the old host AS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

It's a bunch of crap !! When you get use to the way things operate then they go and change things...[emoji20][emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Still in the 80's here,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

-18 and snow on the way[emoji7]


----------



## NCTREE

Gonna give it a try this morning, have a lonely Doug fir to zip line over a pool house and fence. Thermometer say 6 degrees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Got a text at five am telling me it's too cold to work and stay home. Oh well I got firewood that needs split anyhow.


----------



## squad143

It's minus 12 C (10 F) with a windchill of minus 22 C (-8 F) which is a lot warmer than earlier in the week.
I have a chest cold big time, so it's just as well that the temperatures are not high enough to tempt me to go out and get some jobs done. My guys are not minding the extended break either.


----------



## squad143

Griff93 said:


> Kerosene heater for the cold shop? It's portable and fairly cheap. Not a bad idea to have one anyway.


They work great, especially for occasional use. Just remember to also have a CO detector in there with you as the products of combustion can build up. They call CO the silent killer.


----------



## mike515

I might fire someone today. I'm getting tired of these young sissies. I gave us the day off yesterday because of the wind. There is no wind today, it's 10 degrees and going up....it's damn near balmy out there. If that's too tough for you....go work somewhere else.

Edit..that wasn't directed at anyone here.


----------



## Toddppm

squad143 said:


> They work great, especially for occasional use. Just remember to also have a CO detector in there with you as the products of combustion can build up. They call CO the silent killer.




I have a buddy heater that uses the small propane cylinders when I really need it in the shop. Having it a couple feet away helps a lot, maybe its only mental but at least 1 leg will be warm. Have a big overhead hanging heater too, I had the gas service cut off when we first moved in as it isn't worth paying $40+ mth for just that heater that doesn't get used.

On another note, it finally snowed!!! Ended up getting 4" instead of the 1/2" like they thought. Calling for light snow 3 days or so next week, we'll see.....


----------



## Griff93

It's to damned cold to do anything outside today. It was 8F this morning. I'm in Alabama. We're not used to it getting that cold the whole year sometimes. I don't see how you guys up north do it.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Holy Heat Wave Batman!! Its gonna be in the 40's today. Good thing I made up a few of these door hanger fliers. Gonna load up my day pack and walk the pup around some "select" neighborhoods. Maybe drum up some work. I dont have anything on the books untill next week and thats just a few lil prune jobs and removing Christmas lights.


----------



## gorman

NCTREE said:


> Gonna give it a try this morning, have a lonely Doug fir to zip line over a pool house and fence. Thermometer say 6 degrees
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Take a pic. If you have the time.


----------



## tree MDS

Arrr... 'twas a beautiful day.. really!!


----------



## no tree to big

Twas -3 when we started today -1 when we wrapped up -20 to 30 wind chills fun fun fun


----------



## mckeetree

The damn stomach virus is going around here and I came down with it Wednesday night. Good Lord, I had forgot how bad that stuff is. The first twelve hours is tuff. I guess it's that norovirus.


----------



## mattfr12

Griff93 said:


> It's to damned cold to do anything outside today. It was 8F this morning. I'm in Alabama. We're not used to it getting that cold the whole year sometimes. I don't see how you guys up north do it.



Almost minus 20 with the wind chill I look like I'm going snow boarding. Its wearing me out I'm looking into alternatives to keep revenue coming in in January February other then just tree work. So when its this cold we can just stay warm. I'm gonna pull the trigger on a firewood processor in the next month or two. If that can just pay the bills in theses terrible months I'm sold.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Got a text at five am telling me it's too cold to work and stay home. Oh well I got firewood that needs split anyhow.


To bad you guys live three hours away could always use extra help. Headed to deep creek Maryland to get some rooms setup for a job I never thought I would want just because of the distance. The farthest I will have ever gone to do a job but its a few weeks worth of good work. A few miles of fiber line and we can leave it all as long as we dont block the right of way. Just gonna take my Polaris rzr to get in and out and tractor to push stuff off to the sides. On the side of a mountain but the last time we did fiber lines going through the woods it was some of my favorite work. No one around lawn dents don't matter.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Was wondering the same thing. I actually miss his entertaining and colorful posts.


I'll get you an update on the chipper tomorrow and give you a call. They should have mine about squared away. If you don't have anything going on on one of these freezing ass days or know someone that likes driving I gotta pick mine up and will pay $$$ its in Farwell Michigan. It comes with a free tour of the Terex plant  guy said he would buy lunch and show how they are built.

Altec guy took me and one of my guys down to tour there plant and it was pretty cool. Got to play with there cranes and buckets. Actually probably sold me on my next bucket being a Altec.


----------



## mattfr12

Watching hardcore pawn on true TV guy traded in a 660 someone that lives by eight mile might be able to score a deal.


----------



## Zale

mattfr12 said:


> Almost minus 20 with the wind chill I look like I'm going snow boarding. Its wearing me out I'm looking into alternatives to keep revenue coming in in January February other then just tree work. So when its this cold we can just stay warm. I'm gonna pull the trigger on a firewood processor in the next month or two. If that can just pay the bills in theses terrible months I'm sold.



You still have to deliver it and stack it outside. It might be better than being in the top of a tree on a cold, windy day.


----------



## treebilly

Firewood is pretty easy to stay warm. I don't have a processor so I gotta keep moving. Shouldn't be hard to figure out how to blow some heat to the seat area. 
Matt let me know when you're going to michigan. I could be up for a road trip


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Split some,
Moved some
Moved some more
Took some moisture readings
Made tea


----------



## mattfr12

Zale said:


> You still have to deliver it and stack it outside. It might be better than being in the top of a tree on a cold, windy day.


We are looking at selling wholesale. Not to private consumer. 6 rock yards around us buy over 100 cords and sell it by weight.


----------



## Zale

That sounds like a plan. Hope it works for you.


----------



## NCTREE

gorman said:


> Take a pic. If you have the time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Went out to deliver a load of wood and two more batteries but the dust. Got 6 years out of them so[emoji4]. 
Lost a dying beech removal job to one of the bigger companies in my state. HO said they worked for them previously removing pines around the house for almost 2 days for....... $1000. Yikes.


----------



## mike515

I'm sure this thread is more intended for tree work but today is Sunday. Outside of my daily job, I'm also a writer on numerous levels. One of the things I do is reviewing/critiquing locally owned restaurants. So I watched the playoffs today and got caught up on some reviews.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Did my taxes this morning, then came to the shop and worked on a saw, put together the exhaust on a truck, processed about a cord of firewood, and then cleaned out all the splitter trash under the processor. packed up a chainsaw to mail out, cleaned up in the shop a bit.
Still have a solid 4-5 hours left today, it's only 7PM.


----------



## Zale

Done for the day. Freezing rain changing to rain and heavy fog. The rest of the day will be spent by my fire sleeping with the dogs.


----------



## Pelorus

Done for the month, lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Yaar.. 'twas another beauty. Feels like walking on sunshine.


----------



## pro94lt

Just say no to firewood. I've got 30 grapple loads of big wood in my lot that must be cleaned out before spring. 60$ for a 4x8x16in or a gallon of diesel an match?????? I'm lighting it tomorrow. At 60 a 4x8 around here I can't make it worth my time and ground mans back. so up in smoke it goes.


----------



## no tree to big

pro94lt said:


> Just say no to firewood. I've got 30 grapple loads of big wood in my lot that must be cleaned out before spring. 60$ for a 4x8x16in or a gallon of diesel an match?????? I'm lighting it tomorrow. At 60 a 4x8 around here I can't make it worth my time and ground mans back. so up in smoke it goes.


Pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike515

pro94lt said:


> Just say no to firewood. I've got 30 grapple loads of big wood in my lot that must be cleaned out before spring. 60$ for a 4x8x16in or a gallon of diesel an match?????? I'm lighting it tomorrow. At 60 a 4x8 around here I can't make it worth my time and ground mans back. so up in smoke it goes.



This reminds me of a time back when I first started out on my own. I had a contract with our city to remove 38 mostly large trees. I didn't have a bucket or a chipper so I climbed them all and we hauled them out on a trailer. We took them to our place just outside of town. We pushed the brush with a loader and then dropped the logs from that day on top. We kept doing that until all of the trees were down and we had a massive, compact pile. It was huge. Some of those logs were nearly 10 ft. diameter. We poured 5 gallons of diesel fuel on both ends and lit it. It burned/smoldered for about a month. It was pretty awesome. The local fire dept. contacted us and suggested (they didn't have jurisdiction since we were out of town) that we burn it in smaller piles next time. But that was the most awesome fire I've ever seen.


----------



## kyle1!

pro94lt said:


> Just say no to firewood. I've got 30 grapple loads of big wood in my lot that must be cleaned out before spring. 60$ for a 4x8x16in or a gallon of diesel an match?????? I'm lighting it tomorrow. At 60 a 4x8 around here I can't make it worth my time and ground mans back. so up in smoke it goes.


 
Post a note in the firewood forum someone may want all of it. It would be such a shame to see that amount of wood go up in smoke.


----------



## pro94lt

kyle1! said:


> Post a note in the firewood forum someone may want all of it. It would be such a shame to see that amount of wood go up in smoke.


Not burning it today to windy and I should have said it's all pine, sweet gum and other trash wood. I dump most at people who do burn but they get full, or it may be to wet to get the grapple in. I've tried to let them come gather but it never works out. They get their bars pinched always wanting me to load logs... I know it's a shame but when a grapple loads a whole tree in a bed and I smash it down its like a bale of hay one wrong cut and the whole pile could come down on them. It's a major liability to let them in their.


----------



## kyle1!

Truly understand....I was thinking whole logs limbed up.


----------



## luckydad

Went car shopping today..







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

It's a little rough now but I think it'll be ok..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah that should buff right out


----------



## mattfr12

Pelorus said:


> Done for the month, lol.
> 
> View attachment 393997



That sucks. Hate when it snows like that nothing you can do. If I'm in the house for more than two days I start going nuts.


----------



## Pelorus

Took that truck for a drive and it shed itself. 
The snow on the house roof is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## mike515

Uh oh! Better get Maaco! 


I finished my payroll taxes today and got them forwarded. I also spent a lot of time on this stupid hydraulic issue I've been having.

Aside from that....I mentioned earlier that I write and also write local restaurant reviews. I'm only going to mention this because I don't want to bore my friends with it but I kind of want to tell someone. I must have said the right things about the right people lately because they've paid me back in spades. My blog has exploded lately! I usually get a decent number of views (they can be tracked) but wow...it's like...I go watch tv for 30-45 minutes, come back and check the stats and there are 60 more views! Jump in the shower...10-12 more views. This has been going on for days. Anyway, I just wanted to tell someone because I think it's pretty cool and I'm not used to this much traffic. I might have found the ideal format and formula! I'm going to stick with it for a while and see what happens. (So I admit that I've been tracking stats today like I used to track the value of my baseball cards when I was 12).


----------



## Zale

Posting nude selfies again?


----------



## Zale

Just kidding.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Zale said:


> Posting nude selfies again?


Shhhhhh....he might show up


----------



## Zale

Oh right, sorry.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Finally back up in a tree today!!!!! We have been socked in with some pretty crappy weather since Christmas. Snow and sub zero temps suck when you have work to do but just cant get to it. We got the chip truck stuck in a cul de cac that didnt get plowed, so my groundie Mike had a bit of a drag. I pruned up a decent sized Ash and got a hazardous leader that was going over two sky lights. The customer is an old retired Paratrooper so he got the cool guy "Airborne Brothers" discount. Which means I did it pretty cheap, but we didnt care. It was just good to be in a tree after over a week off. Gus even got to sport his new Hi-Viz work wear today.


----------



## treebilly

Boring day of ROW work for the cable company. At least I'm allowed to reach beyond the ROW to make proper cuts. They actually went and talked to all the property owners and got permission to go beyond to do it right and still get the clearence they need to replace lines. Will finish that tomorrow morning and then gotta take a top out of a tree for our log buyer


----------



## mckeetree

We had a guy today decide to "leave out" first one thing and then another from his job. He finally ended up turning a $2800 job into a $850 job. I hate crap like that.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Boring day of ROW work for the cable company. At least I'm allowed to reach beyond the ROW to make proper cuts. They actually went and talked to all the property owners and got permission to go beyond to do it right and still get the clearence they need to replace lines. Will finish that tomorrow morning and then gotta take a top out of a tree for our log buyer



I never was able to find a good log buyer around here. You guys have a good guy that its worth it to haul logs to?


----------



## treebilly

He's been good with us and is way better than the guys we used before


----------



## mike515

mckeetree said:


> We had a guy today decide to "leave out" first one thing and then another from his job. He finally ended up turning a $2800 job into a $850 job. I hate crap like that.



Do you mean a customer who kept adding things to the job?


----------



## treebilly

Or kept deleting things?


----------



## mckeetree

treebilly said:


> Or kept deleting things?



He kept deleting things. At one point I wanted to ask him why are we even here. We were only actually there 1.75 hours and I told him $650 but he wrote a check for $850 saying he knew he had to have messed up our schedule. Yeah...he did mess it up.


----------



## mike515

At least it wasn't the other way around. I was wondering why you would let him add things on like that but some people will try. A little here or there isn't bad but that much? Not a chance.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> We had a guy today decide to "leave out" first one thing and then another from his job. He finally ended up turning a $2800 job into a $850 job. I hate crap like that.



White boy, I bet,,,
Jeff


----------



## RDAA

mattfr12 said:


> I never was able to find a good log buyer around here. You guys have a good guy that its worth it to haul logs to?


I am fortunate enough to have a mill that will buy walnut logs minimum 1$ per board foot up to four bucks. I have a guy ten miles from me that will pay .25 bd ft for ash or pine. And a mill that will pay the same for cottonwood. I have a few groves lined up loaded with cottonwoods to log out. It's not too bad of a pass time for winter money. The places I have lined up are going to get cleared out to be farmed in the future so it's advantageous for me to harvest trees and pile brush for the landowner.


----------



## NCTREE

Vermeer gave me a loaner to use while the 650 is in the shop for warranty issues. They told me to beat the **** out of it and tell them what I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff93

Gas or diesel? Don't just tell Vermeer, tell us too.


----------



## mattfr12

Boy I need the warm weather back feel like I put on a few pounds with Like 4 sweatshirts on and insulated pants.


----------



## mike515

I'm impressed with that little thing lifting that log!

I got to spend all day deep in the timber. Me and one other guy. I love days like that. More of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Affordabletree

met Kevin Bingham today. Didnt get to really talk to him but got to see him and say hi.


----------



## treebilly

mattfr12 said:


> Boy I need the warm weather back feel like I put on a few pounds with Like 4 sweatshirts on and insulated pants.


Fighting with pin oak will warm ya up enough to lose a few sweatshirts


----------



## treebilly

Only pic for today. Plans changed. Finished the ROW job and was taken to a medium sugar maple, large beech, large dead ash, and two smallish elm removal. Still had my extra guys from flagging the morning job so did very little roping. Worst part was cutting up all the firewood. Love my 440 with a 20" bar for that.


----------



## NCTREE

mike515 said:


> I'm impressed with that little thing lifting that log!
> 
> I got to spend all day deep in the timber. Me and one other guy. I love days like that. More of the same tomorrow.


That one log is a16' 18" oak log about 1300lbs. It has a 40hp Kubota gas engine. I tried talk them into swapping my 650 for it since its been in the shop twice for a drive pump leaking. The 650 only has 23hrs on it. If it happens again I'm demanding it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

If you want my opinion save your money and buy the 800, blows the other out of the water. Unless you do a lot of tight squeezes where you need the 36" clearance for gates its a no brainier. I think the sales rep was exaggerating the price he told me mid 30's for an 800 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike515

Did a few removals, worked on a truck...kind of a frustrating afternoon and then.....Boom!! Just booked my hotel in downtown Chicago for the Grateful Dead 50 year reunion this summer!


----------



## climbhightree

NCTREE said:


> If you want my opinion save your money and buy the 800, blows the other out of the water. Unless you do a lot of tight squeezes where you need the 36" clearance for gates its a no brainier. I think the sales rep was exaggerating the price he told me mid 30's for an 800
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was hoping they gave you the new 725 to play with. Other than the length (because of how I carry mine), I think it would be the best for tree work.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Climbed and pruned two big elms and a silver poplar. Serious included bark in one so Im gonna install a support cable. Still have to go back in the morning and remove a huge leader on the poplar that is going over the house. I havent climbed any big trees lately and three in one day kicked my arse. Oh well this getting old crap sucks. I did actually get a throw ball stuck and broke that sucker today. I didnt break the line, the fabric broke and the ring tore out. That is a first for me. Maybe if I post it on here Sherrill will send me a new one for free.


----------



## climbhightree

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Climbed and pruned two big elms and a silver poplar. Serious included bark in one so Im gonna install a support cable. Still have to go back in the morning and remove a huge leader on the poplar that is going over the house. I havent climbed any big trees lately and three in one day kicked my arse. Oh well this getting old crap sucks. I did actually get a throw ball stuck and broke that sucker today. I didnt break the line, the fabric broke and the ring tore out. That is a first for me. Maybe if I post it on here Sherrill will send me a new one for free.View attachment 395231


I do that quite often...probably cause I don't take the ball off, unless the string breaks. 

I just tie the string to the loop on the other side...still shoots well.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

I have gotten hundreds of throw balls stuck, but I usually break the line. I have some sturdy 2mm dyneema that is like 1500lbs tensile strength, so far Im not a big fan. Time to order more ZingIt


----------



## Zale

Did they resurrect Gerry?


----------



## capetrees

mike515 said:


> Did a few removals, worked on a truck...kind of a frustrating afternoon and then.....Boom!! Just booked my hotel in downtown Chicago for the Grateful Dead 50 year reunion this summer!



I hope they discounted the tickets on account Gerry probably won't be there.


----------



## treebilly

Did a plumbing repair at my brothers yesterday. Old house with steel water lines. Every time you touch one something else leaks. Ended up getting mad and bought a bunch of new pipe and fittings for him and replaced a good bit of it. He now owes me a day of splitting wood. Going to get a few things done at the house and then pull the head off my bucket truck this afternoon. Tried all the other options to find the problem with it, really not looking forward to this part. Getting this far into it might lead to an in-frame rebuild. At least it's during winter when I got a bit more time on my hands.


----------



## luckydad

treebilly said:


> Did a plumbing repair at my brothers yesterday. Old house with steel water lines. Every time you touch one something else leaks. Ended up getting mad and bought a bunch of new pipe and fittings for him and replaced a good bit of it. He now owes me a day of splitting wood. Going to get a few things done at the house and then pull the head off my bucket truck this afternoon. Tried all the other options to find the problem with it, really not looking forward to this part. Getting this far into it might lead to an in-frame rebuild. At least it's during winter when I got a bit more time on my hands.


What engine is in your bucket, and what boom do you have ??


----------



## climbhightree

I had to get things cleaned up around here (probably made the fast parts too fast..sorry)



Now to get splitting and fill up those wire cages with the old wood


----------



## treebilly

luckydad said:


> What engine is in your bucket, and what boom do you have ??


Dt-466 with a xt-55 
Got the head pulled and loaded to have it checked out. Injectors all documented and ready to get checked also. Found a spot in the head gasket that was a bit different looking than the rest between the 4th and 5th cylinder. The exhaust valves were discolored in those 2 cylinders as well. Truck still ran good but was overpressuring the cooling system a bit. Was losing a gallon a day. Not enough through the exhaust to notice smoke. Mostly out of the cap while driving. Never got hot though.


----------



## pro94lt

treebilly said:


> Dt-466 with a xt-55
> Got the head pulled and loaded to have it checked out. Injectors all documented and ready to get checked also. Found a spot in the head gasket that was a bit different looking than the rest between the 4th and 5th cylinder. The exhaust valves were discolored in those 2 cylinders as well. Truck still ran good but was overpressuring the cooling system a bit. Was losing a gallon a day. Not enough through the exhaust to notice smoke. Mostly out of the cap while driving. Never got hot though.


cylinder liners...


----------



## treebilly

Actually the gasket has deteriorated there. Gonna check the liners out this week though. Can only stare so long at things before the eyes start messing with ya


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Dt-466 with a xt-55
> Got the head pulled and loaded to have it checked out. Injectors all documented and ready to get checked also. Found a spot in the head gasket that was a bit different looking than the rest between the 4th and 5th cylinder. The exhaust
> valves were discolored in those 2 cylinders as well. Truck still ran good but was overpressuring the cooling system a bit. Was losing a gallon a day. Not enough through the exhaust to notice smoke. Mostly out of the cap while driving. Never got hot though.



That seems to be pretty common with the 466 as they get older. If you can do the work tho like your doing that motor is great and shouldn't break the bank getting her 100% again.

How many miles on the truck hours I guess since it is a bucket would add to it to. But we seem to see it close to 300k miles they need an in frame rebuild.


----------



## mike515

Headlined the last day of a 7 day art and music festival tonight. Guess who will be tired for work tomorrow. Just got home and I can never just go to bed after a show. I have to take some time to let my mind and body unwind. And...we probably didn't make as much money as we should have tonight which is why I have to go do tree work tomorrow. But....there were lots of beautiful, dancing women for inspiration tonight sometimes it's not just about the money. I could tell you guys a couple of decades worth of stories...but I won't.


----------



## mattfr12

Thought I would throw this up in here since some people in here do crane work. I upraded to the new Bluetooth in helmet system and don't need these anymore they all work great. Kenwood UHF 16 channel. 150.00$ for all three


----------



## TC262

climbhightree said:


> I had to get things cleaned up around here (probably made the fast parts too fast..sorry)
> 
> Now to get splitting and fill up those wire cages with the old wood



Will your mini lift those ibc totes when full?


----------



## climbhightree

TC262 said:


> Will your mini lift those ibc totes when full?


I have the Vermeer 650tx, and it will just barely lift it when wood is level full


----------



## NCTREE

climbhightree said:


> I was hoping they gave you the new 725 to play with. Other than the length (because of how I carry mine), I think it would be the best for tree work.
> 
> View attachment 395226


I wish I'd had waited for the 725 myself, this 650 has had the drive pumps replaced twice with 23 hrs on the machine. I'm pissed, if it happens again I'm demanding a new machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

mattfr12 said:


> Thought I would throw this up in here since some people in here do crane work. I upraded to the new Bluetooth in helmet system and don't need these anymore they all work great. Kenwood UHF 16 channel. 150.00$ for all three
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Bring them with the chipper Matt


----------



## mattfr12

I didn't realize they would be popular a guy picked jumped on them did credit card.

If you need any saws I'm gonna upload like 10 that have minor problems some worse than others all under 200$. Bought new ones already tired of tripping over them lol


----------



## mattfr12

Amazing how much stuff you can accumulate in 10 years. I was thinking about how much money I had in cRane slings and hardware was mind boggling.


----------



## epicklein22

mattfr12 said:


> I didn't realize they would be popular a guy picked jumped on them did credit card.
> 
> If you need any saws I'm gonna upload like 10 that have minor problems some worse than others all under 200$. Bought new ones already tired of tripping over them lol



Let me know about the saws. Definitely interested and can probably just pick them up or if you coming to Ohio, I can meet you somewhere.


----------



## treebilly

Will talk to ya tonight Matt. Eating lunch staring at the rest of a big ugly I'm working on. Two houses, aluminum fence, trellace, and in the center of a deck. Sometimes I wish the boss didn't have so much faith in me.


----------



## treebilly

This is what was left to eat lunch over. Got it down to a 15' stub by dark. Gonna have to double up on the roping to get the last couple hangs tomorrow and then cookie it onto some straw bales on the deck.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> View attachment 396144
> This is what was left to eat lunch over. Got it down to a 15' stub by dark. Gonna have to double up on the roping to get the last couple hangs tomorrow and then cookie it onto some straw bales on the deck.


You guys have a crane don't you? Thought I saw one in a picture you posted somewhere


----------



## treebilly

No. I don't remember if I've posted any crane pics. It's been awhile since I've done a crane removal. Really could've used it today. 10 picks at the most. It would've been a smaller crane to get around the intersection.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber




----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Figured out how to upload Saturdays vid.


----------



## pro94lt

I observed the holiday...


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> No. I don't remember if I've posted any crane pics. It's been awhile since I've done a crane removal. Really could've used it today. 10 picks at the most. It would've been a smaller crane to get around the intersection.



Its not gonna be for a while but I think on the next bucket we are gonna do a really short wheel base cab over. Ive seen guys getting a 75ft elevator true rear mount on them, put high float tires underneath it and get it in just about anywhere.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

It was a perfect day to teach the groundies how to run a speed line. Gotta love tall cottonwoods growing in trailer parks.


----------



## treebilly

Like the chip truck. Got that same chipper if that's a 1250 with curbside. 
That's the log I had to deal with today. Quartered cookies to load up. 4 one ton dump loads of wood hauled out by hand. Got a big willow to zip line over a creek tomorrow. Not sure how I'm gonna get the lower wood across yet but I'll figure it out.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

That was a beast fer sure. Im glad I didnt have to climb that one. Nice job. I had to cut about a half dozen cookies and load them on the bucket and boom them over the fence. The home owner wanted about a 8 ft stump. Go figure. Im slowly teaching my new ground crew how to do things the way I do things. They both have worked with a lot of other climbers over the years but this is the first time they have ever seen a speed line. One guy got smacked in the leg with about a 12 ft branch when it came speeding down the line. The next lesson of the day was showing them how I can control decent using a tag line and figure 8. LOL


----------



## no tree to big

gotta trim trim trim every tree in the town can't be afraid just gotta go go go


----------



## treebilly

I hate being inverted. Always end up smacking my head on something when I move the wrong way.


----------



## mattfr12

TaoTreeClimber said:


> That was a beast fer sure. Im glad I didnt have to climb that one. Nice job. I had to cut about a half dozen cookies and load them on the bucket and boom them over the fence. The home owner wanted about a 8 ft stump. Go figure. Im slowly teaching my new ground crew how to do things the way I do things. They both have worked with a lot of other climbers over the years but this is the first time they have ever seen a speed line. One guy got smacked in the leg with about a 12 ft branch when it came speeding down the line. The next lesson of the day was showing them how I can control decent using a tag line and figure 8. LOL


It can take alot of work to beak bad habits. We have 3 really solid guys that one guy that keeps changing over the years kills me sometimes. Get my saw then a lap full of gas or I can't get the knot untied while standing in like a 6 inch top. O boy the fun.

Running the bucket flipped over gets me screwed up then once you get it down when you switch back over your really confused.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> View attachment 396491
> Like the chip truck. Got that same chipper if that's a 1250 with curbside.
> That's the log I had to deal with today. Quartered cookies to load up. 4 one ton dump loads of wood hauled out by hand. Got a big willow to zip line over a creek tomorrow. Not sure how I'm gonna get the lower wood across yet but I'll figure it out.



Those things are a pain in the nuts. The knuckle boom has saved my back so many times with those last 30 40 foot of nasty trunk wood. Brushing trees out I can usually do them just as fast either way but that trunk wood is a killer. O use to call it pizza boxing always felt like I was cutting and throwin heavy pizza boxes.

If you guys wanna go to the Terex dealer I'm gonna pick it up on the 11th it should be pretty cool.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> I hate being inverted. Always end up smacking my head on something when I move the wrong way.



You guys gonna sell your 1250? I might know someone that may wanna take a look at it.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

I have one good groundie who has been doing tree work for over 10 years. He is good at running the show on the ground but he is gettin a little long in the tooth. He likes to be done by 3:00 or 4:00 so he can go home and play with the grand kids and I sometimes have to enforce a $5 fine for whining.


----------



## climbhightree

TaoTreeClimber said:


> I have one good groundie who has been doing tree work for over 10 years. He is good at running the show on the ground but he is gettin a little long in the tooth. He likes to be done by 3:00 or 4:00 so he can go home and play with the grand kids and I sometimes have to enforce a $5 fine for whining.


Get a branch manager





My wife said ok to this kind of branch manager, when i was looking at grapples. 

As a owner I prefer running the ground now, after years of climbing and having new guys every so many months. I now have a good climber, for the last 3 years, which allows me to be on the ground dealing with the customers and neighbors. 

This way I can control what is being said and cut. We are a 2 man operation, and the branch manager helps things to go smoothly etc.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

My branch manager is still in training.


----------



## treebilly

Yeah Matt we'll see if I can go. Not sure what we're doing with the 1250 yet. Still waiting on a 250 XP to get here. Then we'll probably keep the 1250 around for a little while before selling it. I got a guy who says he wants it but not sure how $eriou$ he really is. 

Snow came at the worst time today so nothing got done. Had to many guys on snow detail to go out and take down that willow. Need a lot if bodies to help layout the 500 feet of ground protection for the chip truck. Coming across the outfield of a ball park. Ground just isn't frozen enough. Did some maintenance and organized my climbing and rigging gear. Realized I need more stuff. Started a wish list to hand to the boss. GRCS is on there about ten times.


----------



## mike515

Pulled into the gas station in the bucket truck with maybe 1/8th of a tank this morning. Filled it for $78! Couldn't fit another drop in the tank. I should frame that receipt and hang it on the wall, right?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mike515 said:


> Pulled into the gas station in the bucket truck with maybe 1/8th of a tank this morning. Filled it for $78! Couldn't fit another drop in the tank. I should frame that receipt and hang it on the wall, right?



Enjoy while it lasts.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Enjoy while it lasts.
> Jeff



Exactly. Because I don't figure it will last into the summer. Those fckers won't let us make any money.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Exactly. Because I don't figure it will last into the summer. Those fckers won't let us make any money.



It will last for a while. It's designed to knock Saudi oil competition out. That takes time. I'd say a year or so.


----------



## mike515

gorman said:


> It will last for a while. It's designed to knock Saudi oil competition out. That takes time. I'd say a year or so.



Actually, we are being told that they want to knock out American domestic competition. That may be a welcomed (by the Saudis) bi-product but the real reason is for influence and superiority in the Mid-East. The Saudis and Iran support different militant factions in the region. Iran is heavily dependent on oil prices for their economy and are currently in a very dire situation due to sanctions. The Saudis want to bring Iran even further to it's knees and limit their influence in the region by damaging their economy and funding potential. They did this prior to the 1979 Iranian Revolution and also prior to the vote to re-elect Ahmadinejad. The drastic decrease in gov't funding forced the Iranians to cut way back on popular social programs at a time when many heavily depended on them and played a big role in Ahmadinejad not being re-elected.


----------



## mike515

I should say...there is a lot more to that story than what I posted but the gist is the Saudis manipulating oil prices in different ways for power in the region.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Be careful posting political stuff here, Mike,,,,,But, yup,, as soon as it is low, the dems want to raise tax on it. Obama can tout lower fuel price, but it is only lower despite his goal of making it unaffordable.,,,Oops,,
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## mike515

I don't participate in online political discussions. I was posting that from a historical angle.


----------



## climbhightree

First decent snow fall here...so it was time to play after work.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Yeah Matt we'll see if I can go. Not sure what we're doing with the 1250 yet. Still waiting on a 250 XP to get here. Then we'll probably keep the 1250 around for a little while before selling it. I got a guy who says he wants it but not sure how $eriou$ he really is.
> 
> 
> Snow came at the worst time today so nothing got done. Had to many guys on snow detail to go out and take down that willow. Need a lot if bodies to help layout the 500 feet of ground protection for the chip truck. Coming across the outfield of a ball park. Ground just isn't frozen enough. Did some maintenance and organized my climbing and rigging gear. Realized I need more stuff. Started a wish list to hand to the boss. GRCS is on there about ten times.



I'm buying one here soon. Been selling all my unused crap to put twards stuff like that. Branch manager grapple for my tractor is on the list. I've sold like 600 in just blown saws so far, getting there pretty quick.


----------



## mattfr12

If you want not this weekend but next let's plan on meeting somewhere and doing the exchange I'll get her all cleaned up for you and get all the spare parts I have for it togheter . I even found a spare jackstand for it while digging through my attic looking for stuff to sell.

Found atleast 4 sets of knives for it with no nicks taken out of the blades. Get a bevel buddy to touch them up and you won't need knives for a few years. I've never sent metal through it so all my old blades just lost there edge. I'm really big on not putting raking through my chipper or chipping people's old brush piles with hidden surprises.

I bought the cheaper of the bevel buddies and they work great can run a set of blades for a long time. I usually touch them up once a week on Saturdays. Takes less than 5 minutes.


----------



## mattfr12

I can't spend thr money right now because of the new chipper and firewood processor. But in the summer I might wanna rebuild that 1250. Want a less exspensive chipper as a backup. Having a 20k dollar chipper as a backup kills me just makes no sense. But the ability to not have to work all night to find or fix parts is worth something.

Would be good if you needed a small crew to get help caught up also. I wanted to keep my 1250 for that but some lady had to t bone it.


----------



## mattfr12

Check out this home made axle setup I seen this for sale on tree trader. Looks a little scetchy.
They say its a custom setup. Looks like someone did some bad welding to fix a bent axle out of an old trailer they had laying around.


----------



## capetrees

mattfr12 said:


> Check out this home made axle setup I seen this for sale on tree trader. Looks a little scetchy.
> They say its a custom setup. Looks like someone did some bad welding to fix a bent axle out of an old trailer they had laying around.



Seems more likely that the axles rotted off.


----------



## mattfr12

capetrees said:


> Seems more likely that the axles rotted off.



Ya that does look likely when you look at where the rust is even in their upraded axles. That machine shows some serious rust everywhere.


----------



## mike515

Worked with a new guy today (and the last few days). Like....really new. He wasn't even sure how to gas up a saw.


----------



## Zale

Made 1400 gallons of brine.


----------



## Zale

Going to spray 1400 gallons of brine.


----------



## mike515

So I've been working with a new guy this week who knows nothing. I said earlier in this thread that I had to show him how to gas up a saw. I had to tell him when to put down outrigger pads and where to drag brush...and just about everything else for his first few days because he's just never done this kind of work but he's picking it up now and getting a feel for how things work. I won't put a saw in his hands yet but all in due time. This guy is not mechanically inclined in any way (just because he's never had to be). I'd be surprised if he could put a chain back on a saw without someone telling how to do it....the first time. I say it that way because.....while he may lack knowledge and experience...he is motivated, on time every day and incredibly intelligent in other ways. He might be one of the smartest guys you will meet on a job site. It's very obvious how smart he is and I'll take that. I can train a very smart person and he will do well once he gets experience. You shouldn't waste time with a dumb person who needs to be told over and over again. I'll take 10 of these smart guys with no experience, please. (Plus...no bad habits or attitudes and they do what I tell them to do because they are smart enough to know that my way is the safe way)


----------



## Zale

Motivated and smart? That's a rare combination these days. Bring him along slow and try to keep the yelling to a minimum. Kids today are very sensitive.


----------



## no tree to big

I've hurt many feelings lately I got two of the Mexicans to quit cause I made a comment about how the one guy only trimmed 30 something trees in a day in our one village contract, completely joking, I know 1 guy does about that number depending on the size. I made the comment to one guy and the other quit how does that work? Oh well


----------



## mike515

Zale said:


> Motivated and smart? That's a rare combination these days. Bring him along slow and try to keep the yelling to a minimum. Kids today are very sensitive.



Honestly, I don't raise my voice very often unless I'm yelling "headache". I know some operations are different but I don't tolerate yelling at each other, arguing, belittling each other, etc. I just don't think that's the best way to motivate people and I know that my actions set the example and tone for everyone else.

Quick story.....a few years ago we were on a job site and everyone was working hard....I happened to be talking to the customer about something and I asked one of the guys to hand me something. He brought me whatever it was that I asked for and (without thinking about it) I said "Thank you, sir". The customer said "I thought you were the boss?" I said "I am the boss". I could tell that he was surprised and impressed but it wasn't a big deal to me at all. That's how I expect us to act every day. We're supposed to be professionals. Attitude matters.


----------



## Toddppm

no tree to big said:


> I've hurt many feelings lately I got two of the Mexicans to quit cause I made a comment about how the one guy only trimmed 30 something trees in a day in our one village contract, completely joking, I know 1 guy does about that number depending on the size. I made the comment to one guy and the other quit how does that work? Oh well



Spanish guys discuss everything with each other, I mean everything. Pay, what jobs they did, how the boss acted toward them, who got a bonus, etc. etc. Sometimes I think they're worse than women. Told one guy a couple years ago he was using his phone too much on my plan talking more than a woman would and he got all bent out of shape and almost quit.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wow,,what a great week!
Hope next week is too,,flu going around, 
I probably started trouble with a guy on FB, 
Yeah, spikes don't do no harm,,,,,,dope
If it gets interesting I will link it.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

I had an interesting call today. There is a new guy sorta in my neck of the woods that started last March or so. He initially called his outfit Wilson's Tree Service but I noticed the other day when we talked to him at Whataburger he had changed the name on his trucks to "Art of Trees". His name is Art Wilson so the name I guess. Anyway, he tells me and one of my guys he is mother freaking kickin' ass. Working every Saturday and sometimes seven days a week. When we left I thought that's strange since we NEVER see the assholes on the road and his service area definitely overlaps ours. Then, I get this call today from some finance outfit that got my name from my banker. He wants to know if we are interested in Art's junk he financed with them. I'm not unless he just about gave it away...then I would only do that to resell it. I ask him if they were taking the stuff back right away and he says they already repossessed everything but a stump grinder and they believe he has sold that.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow,,what a great week!
> Hope next week is too,,flu going around,
> I probably started trouble with a guy on FB,
> Yeah, spikes don't do no harm,,,,,,dope
> If it gets interesting I will link it.
> Jeff




Yeah, flu is terrible here too.


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow,,what a great week!
> Hope next week is too,,flu going around,
> I probably started trouble with a guy on FB,
> Yeah, spikes don't do no harm,,,,,,dope
> If it gets interesting I will link it.
> Jeff



Jeff, you still cyberbullying?


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> Made 1400 gallons of brine.



Throw some cucumbers in it while you r at it. I love me some pickles.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Jeff, you still cyberbullying?




LOL,,not on purpose, comes naturally I guess,,I don't get it, I am so nice and recently discovered that nice guy's also use a lot of 'comma's,,,
Jeff


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

I had a thought out of the clear blue sky. (yes it happens sometimes) Has any one come up with an effective sighting system for a BigShot? And no, duct taping a green laser to the pole is not where Im going with this.


----------



## gorman

Gearing up for some serious storm work. 50 to 60 mph winds with two feet of snow. I love not having to clean up but I hate getting stuck.


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow,,what a great week!
> Hope next week is too,,flu going around,
> I probably started trouble with a guy on FB,
> Yeah, spikes don't do no harm,,,,,,dope
> If it gets interesting I will link it.
> Jeff


Link it anyways....its been slow in here and we need entertainment, maybe we could all jump on him like a pack of wolves


----------



## Zale

Watching the Weather Channel. Apparently, If you live in the Northeast and have not evacuated, you're going to die.


----------



## Toddppm

Yeah, here I sit waiting for this amazing storm that's supposed to develop by hooking back around from the Atlantic and hit us like Mike Tyson Not that there's anything wrong with that. I'm all for it.


----------



## Black Dogg

Zale said:


> Watching the Weather Channel. Apparently, If you live in the Northeast and have not evacuated, you're going to die.


Let 'er rip!!!!


----------



## jomoco

What'd I do today?

Put my boots on to rescue a senior couple from being pillaged by unscrupulous hacks tryin to over charge for an easy storm damaged removal.


jomoco


----------



## Zale

How often you have to change the oil in that set up?


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Beautiful Spring like day for me and my Ground Dawgs


----------



## jefflovstrom

It has been pretty dead here lately. That is ok, you guys are busy,,,,
So I have a little time to say, 'it was a beautiful day',
We might get some early morning drizzle that will freak out 99% of driver's here,,
So I had a turbo go out on an F-650, (which I hate!!), and fixed in 3 hours,

My oldest daughter (20 years old), has moved back home with us,
Anyway, I could use a 207hp, C7 Cat diesel motor with *no* EGR ,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> It has been pretty dead here lately. That is ok, you guys are busy,,,,
> So I have a little time to say, 'it was a beautiful day',
> We might get some early morning drizzle that will freak out 99% of driver's here,,
> So I had a turbo go out on an F-650, (which I hate!!), and fixed in 3 hours,
> 
> My oldest daughter (20 years old), has moved back home with us,
> Anyway, I could use a 207hp, C7 Cat diesel motor with *no* EGR ,,,
> Jeff



Everybody wants you over at The Tards but I know you can't be seen hanging out there although its barrel of monkeys.


----------



## treebilly

Took the boys out to the job I finished so they could grind stumps. Dropped a truck off at the dealership so they could fix the blower fan again. Replaced bearings on a salter. New cutting edge on a plow. And then the boss took me to look at a removal so I had time to think of a way to do it. About a 8 X 8 drop zone for a tree that's 6' in diameter and 120' ( my best guesstimate). Might speed line most of it, but I'm on the hunt for a big crane. I really enjoy the complexities of these kind of removals but it's set up perfect for easy pickens with a crane


----------



## jomoco

Vertical speedlines have their place in tightly confined DZ's IME.

jomoco


----------



## mike515

Teaching the newb how to run a saw today. Boy...was I on my toes! Close enough to get his attention when I had to but staying far enough away to avoid a chain saw massacre! He only cut for about 20 minutes after lunch but he wore his brand new chaps all afternoon. Finally, at the end of the day, I asked him "So...you gonna wear those things home or what?"


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

treebilly said:


> Took the boys out to the job I finished so they could grind stumps. Dropped a truck off at the dealership so they could fix the blower fan again. Replaced bearings on a salter. New cutting edge on a plow. And then the boss took me to look a removal so I had time to think of a way to do it. About a 8 X 8 drop zone for a tree that's 6' in diameter and 120' ( my best guesstimate). Might speed line most of it, but I'm on the hunt for a big crane. I really enjoy the complexities of these kind of removals but it's set up perfect for easy pickens with a crane



Crane it!!!!! I have one more 100 ft cottonwood to get out of a trailer park tomorrow. So far I have gotten 7 out. I speed lined most every thing, which is fun, But.... after about number 4 or 5 I was wishin I had a crane.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Gotta love a tight drop zone surrounded by tin cans


----------



## treebilly

jomoco said:


> Vertical speedlines have their place in tightly confined DZ's IME.
> 
> jomoco



I know. Not for this situation. Area between tree and nontouchables is from one foot to six feet at the furthest point, on a steep hill. Only open side is a cross slope of about 45 degrees. Just a messed up situation. Not that I know every trick out there but to my knowledge a crane is the only safe way to remove the bottom twenty feet. I'll stop by there again and get some pics.


----------



## treebilly

Tao, move your tree up in that nook closet to the building and then put a deck on the forth side. But the deck is on the uphill side. Also the primary lines are on the high side. With crane access on the bottom side. It'll be fun that's for sure. I might have to brush it out prior to the crane if we can't find one big enough to reach safely.
I despise those tin can park jobs. I ussually get heckled by someone who's had a few aluminum cans to many


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Personally, I like the challenge of testing my self by negotionating around ceramic yard art targets. We asked the nice young lady to try and remove stuff from under the tree. Unfortunately a few of her angles and gnomes are glued to the wall so the wind wont blow them away. She put plastic buckets over them to help protect them. Bless her heart.


----------



## mike515

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Crane it!!!!! I have one more 100 ft cottonwood to get out of a trailer park tomorrow. So far I have gotten 7 out. I speed lined most every thing, which is fun, But.... after about number 4 or 5 I was wishin I had a crane.



Man, I hate trailer parks. Most of the big trees in the trailer parks in our area have already been removed but a few years ago there was a huge cottonwood. These guys low-balled it and then asked if I was interested in climbing it for them. Yeah...I don't think so. I told them that whatever basement price they charged was probably not enough to pay me just to put it down for them...much less turn a profit. Live and learn. They must have figured something out because they got it down. No word on damage though. Those guys are very dangerous and damage property regularly. I don't have any idea how they stay in business. It amazes me that pros have to compete with these guys but it's nothing new, I guess.


----------



## treebilly

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Personally, I like the challenge of testing my self by negotionating around ceramic yard art targets. We asked the nice young lady to try and remove stuff from under the tree. Unfortunately a few of her angles and gnomes are glued to the wall so the wind wont blow them away. She put plastic buckets over them to help protect them. Bless her heart.View attachment 399205


Gotta love it. As my boss says " trees like this are almost fun!" Then he jumps in his shiny new truck and leaves


----------



## mike515

treebilly said:


> Gotta love it. As my boss says " trees like this are almost fun!" Then he jumps in his shiny new truck and leaves


Hahaha!!

At the place I started out at, the boss would show up and be nervous about everything...practically pacing the job site. We would just be like "Why don't you just go get some coffee or a bite to eat and come back later? It will all be over by then." We would rather not even have him there. Just leave and let us do what we do.


----------



## treebilly

Yep. That's why he leaves. He gets nervous when things get more complicated then a pull rope or the occasional butt hitch. That and when he would question me I'd drop down and offer him my gear


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

This is a big trailer park job taking down 10 trees total. Originally I saw the local hacks working on one of these trees about 3 months ago. About two weeks ago I got called in because these other clowns got fired. Busted property and fuel leaks, like major fuel leak. They were all "fun" trees and I am sad to say we did have a ceramic zebra casualty on the wall yesterday. Other than that easy peasy.


----------



## mike515

What gets me is the fly-by-night guys who come to town and have no idea what they're doing and then think you might be interested in helping them out for $200. We had some of those guys doing a pretty easy multi-lead removal over a house a while back. We actually kept tabs on them in an unmarked pick-up truck....just for our own amusement. They dropped everything in the yard that could just be dropped easily but left the huge lead over the roof....and nothing else. Then they needed a climber who could handle the sole lead over the roof. Nice. Too bad about your luck! Better think that through better next time. Why the hell would you even try it that way?!?! Seriously.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Never under estimate intrinsic human stupidity.


----------



## treebilly

Had one of those happen to me. Job I bid on and lost by half and then at the last minute that guy got his bid slashed by another hack. I was doing some pruning next door and they were doing the removal with some little 35' tow behind lift. Guy comes walking over and asked for a price to finish the removal for him. They had gotten all but one lead and of course it went over an appartment building, doing quite a bit of damage to the rest of the property also. I told him the original quote and he flipped out saying that was 4 times what he had on the whole job. I said yes but I'm the one who can do it and that's my price. Funny thing is it's still there


----------



## mike515

treebilly said:


> Had one of those happen to me. Job I bid on and lost by half and then at the last minute that guy got his bid slashed by another hack. I was doing some pruning next door and they were doing the removal with some little 35' tow behind lift. Guy comes walking over and asked for a price to finish the removal for him. They had gotten all but one lead and of course it went over an appartment building, doing quite a bit of damage to the rest of the property also. I told him the original quote and he flipped out saying that was 4 times what he had on the whole job. I said yes but I'm the one who can do it and that's my price. Funny thing is it's still there



I love this. It makes me smile to think that we don't have to do **** for them at all. In all honesty, I have some guys who are straight forward with me. They know they are out of their league and call me to see what I think before they even bid the job. I can at least respect that. I know that my career, at this point, may be limited and I'm happy to help the next generation learn. But even at my age, I'm still at the top of my game. Don't under-estimate me or disrespect me. I'm still a tough son of a ***** who can do anything. Try me.


----------



## mike515

And that's mostly just bravado.


----------



## capetrees

I'm usually just the opposite. I know my limitations and have passed on a number of trees and limb removals that are out of my league regardless of what equipment I have. I'd rather pass and retain some pride and image with customers and people that see me working as opposed to just making money.


----------



## mckeetree

treebilly said:


> Had one of those happen to me. Job I bid on and lost by half and then at the last minute that guy got his bid slashed by another hack. I was doing some pruning next door and they were doing the removal with some little 35' tow behind lift. Guy comes walking over and asked for a price to finish the removal for him. They had gotten all but one lead and of course it went over an appartment building, doing quite a bit of damage to the rest of the property also. I told him the original quote and he flipped out saying that was 4 times what he had on the whole job. I said yes but I'm the one who can do it and that's my price. Funny thing is it's still there



I call those hack wars and it's interesting to see the final result sometimes. We have had that happen many times...some idiot gives an unbelievably low quote and then here comes some moron and bids even lower and sometimes there is even a clown that takes it lower. I witnessed that just last month on a quote I gave to the next door neighbor of a long time customer of ours. I bid the removal $3,100 but some jackass I had never heard of had quoted the job $1,200. Then believe it or not that dude gets put out of the picture when the HO gets a bid from a Mexican landscape outfit from Athens, Texas for $750. It didn't end well. They did about $10,000 in damage before abandoning ship. Tree is still standing there about 20% done.


----------



## lone wolf

mckeetree said:


> I call those hack wars and it's interesting to see the final result sometimes. We have had that happen many times...some idiot gives an unbelievably low quote and then here comes some moron and bids even lower and sometimes there is even a clown that takes it lower. I witnessed that just last month on a quote I gave to the next door neighbor of a long time customer of ours. I bid the removal $3,100 but some jackass I had never heard of had quoted the job $1,200. Then believe it or not that dude gets put out of the picture when the HO gets a bid from a Mexican landscape outfit from Athens, Texas for $750. It didn't end well. They did about $10,000 in damage before abandoning ship. Tree is still standing there about 20% done.


----------



## treebilly

Ya get what you pay for. Respectable companies are ussually in the ballpark. Not that I wish for any damage to be done by a lowballer but it does maker smile a bit when they do


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

The last of the big cottonwoods came flying out of the trailer park today!!!!!!!!!! Wish I had video of that coming out. Oh well here is a pic of the last piece of the last tree of the project.


----------



## mike515

Nothing to do with trees but....it technically is what I did today. My other job. 

Edit....I'm the guy on the far right.


----------



## old CB

mike515 said:


> Quick story.....a few years ago we were on a job site and everyone was working hard....I happened to be talking to the customer about something and I asked one of the guys to hand me something. He brought me whatever it was that I asked for and (without thinking about it) I said "Thank you, sir". The customer said "I thought you were the boss?" I said "I am the boss". I could tell that he was surprised and impressed but it wasn't a big deal to me at all. That's how I expect us to act every day. We're supposed to be professionals. Attitude matters.



Addressing people as “Sir,” Mike has a good practice. It improves the flavor of social interaction—at no cost. It’s a good touch.

Back in the 1970s when I was selling firewood, I delivered a load one day to Pat Longway who burned wood to heat his tire shop in a defunct filling station at a country four-corners. He was the best to deal with, patching tires at working-man’s prices and fixing you up with a used tire when you needed one. 

Before unloading, I walked in and said, “Good morning, sir.”

Pat took the cigar out of his mouth and said, “Ain’t no sir around here—we fired his ass.”


----------



## no tree to big

Got a call today in the middle of a blizzard are u available today to cut branch that is blocking my driveway? No I'm not cause it will take me 4 hrs to get there 4 hrs back and I'm not sure u will like my minimum charge of 2 thousand dollars for coming out on a Sunday in a blizzard


----------



## gorman

I looked at a bunch more work today I have no way to get to with this ******* snow on the ground. I have about a week and a half lined up and I'm just waiting for the melt.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful day here!
Jeff


----------



## mike515

There is no reason why snow should make a difference in what you do. Can we please stop this whole debate about working in the snow? Who gives a ****? Just do what you're supposed to do. Snow and/or cold weather is nothing. We still have to eat.


----------



## Pelorus

mike515 said:


> There is no reason why snow should make a difference in what you do... Snow and/or cold weather is nothing. We still have to eat.



I agree, Mike.
This cottage roof only took me 5 hours to shovel last winter.


----------



## gorman

mike515 said:


> There is no reason why snow should make a difference in what you do. Can we please stop this whole debate about working in the snow? Who gives a ****? Just do what you're supposed to do. Snow and/or cold weather is nothing. We still have to eat.



Let's see... A job that was bid for a day and a half that would get stretched out to three days with the snow on the ground would be doable by your standards? Or the job where I have to straddle the sidewalk with my chip truck but there's three feet of snow pushed up on it. Or the increased risk of a slip and fall and subsequent w/c claim. The only dumb asses who are out working in this are the guys who didn't save enough for the winter and need to pay their bills.

I'll be damned if I have to work for $30 per man hour on a job that was bid for $65 because there's two feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## gorman

I'm just all ornery from dealing with craigslist trolls for the past month. I'm gonna start luring them in and trafficking them.


----------



## mike515

Ok...I'll back away from that statement. I said it while visualizing climbing a tree with a couple of inches of snow on it. And I was in kind of a bad mood last night. My bad. 

And I'm not out there because of poor budgeting or anything. I'm contracted to be there and I get paid the same as long as I'm there....snow or not.


----------



## no tree to big

Well we work in the snow because if we don't people get cranky when they don't see us for a few months...


----------



## treebilly

Had to do some extra removals on a lot clearing this morning. Contractor moved the house twenty feet to save one tree the property owner likes so we took out 15 more instead. Was kinda fun using an excavator to rip them out and carry them to the chipper. Going to a big beech removal tomorrow. Trimmed it two years ago, stone dead now. I think it might have something to do with the new septic, reception hall, and sidewalks all put with in 15 feet of it.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

5" snow today and forcasted high of 65 tomorrow. I wish Mother Nature and Old Man Winter would take their bi-polar meds


----------



## treebilly

Took out the dead beech today. It went relly well. Even surprised myself on how fast we did it. All the guys were working perfect together. It's a good thing too, as we're gonna have a fresh 2"-4" by midnight. Gotta be in at 1 am to plow. Yippie.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

I got photo bombed by the other guys today. I started taking down two big spruce trees yesterday and when we showed back up this morning to finish up and another tree service were settin lines in the American Elm that I had been eyeballing all day yesterday.


----------



## treebilly

Well we got the head put back on the bucket truck and got her running today. Huge amount of stress has been lifted. I learned a hell of a lot about how them engines work. As much as I enjoyed learning and working on it I hope I never have to do it again. Damn was I a nervous wreck when it came time to turn the key.


----------



## Griff93

Decided to adjust the bed knife on my BC625a. Here's what I found.


----------



## capetrees

Looks like it's been like that for a while!


----------



## treebilly

Griff93 said:


> Decided to adjust the bed knife on my BC625a. Here's what I found.


I don't think it's supposed to look like that


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> Looks like it's been like that for a while!



Right?,,I mean, look at those nuts and bolts!,,lol,,
Jeff


----------



## TreeFeller11

Pelorus said:


> I agree, Mike.
> This cottage roof only took me 5 hours to shovel last winter.


I think you need one of these.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIT_eUosgTM


----------



## arborjockey

Axeman had lots of climbing tonight. Loads of assbackwards goodies.


----------



## pro94lt

Glad to see I'm not the only one with enough time to be a mechanic. Dingo serviced new belts on the 252, rotated the teeth, oil change for the splitter, couple of new hydraulic lines on the grapple, that thing probably has 100. And discovered a huge bird nest in the boom of my altec. Now I'm working on the backup motor for it altec wants 800 for the electric motor


----------



## Ferguson system

I have spent most of the day pruning 8 large maples. 24 More to go.


----------



## VinceGU05

Finger still recovering from trying to stop the chain. Healing well [emoji12]


----------



## arborjockey

Just seen an ad online for arborist training seminar. A class to prepare yourself for the test.
$125.00 to prep for a $200+ pass fail test.

Great money maker but I wouldn't feel comfortable profiting off ignorance.


----------



## OLD OAK

Little crane axadent, my crane and my fault. O and in my back yard. A bit of miscamunation between me and my son about what we were doing after a long day and over it went. Truck frame got bent a bit but nothing we can't fix. No one got hurt and that's all that matters.


----------



## pro94lt

What exactly happened?


----------



## gorman

Well that sucks!


----------



## OLD OAK

pro94lt said:


> What exactly happene


----------



## OLD OAK

I was telling him what to do instead of letting him do what he knew. We we're moving the chipper truck top from the rear on the crane, it was only a few feet and I was in a hurry and told him not to worry with the front outriggrrs just use the rear. After that I told him to boom over the side as now I wanted to put the basket on the back, I forgot about the front outriggrrs he tried to put down when we started. The ground collapsed under the rear outriggrrs and the weigh of the boom took it over. No pick was on the hook.


----------



## treebilly

Damn that sucks. 

Finished up a 2 willow removal today. Big ugly wood hauled off. Two pieces standing on end filled the 16' bed of the truck. Gonna have to shove them over the hill to rot away.


----------



## treecutterjr

What I did today


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Thanks guys. My crappy day dont seem so crappy any more. I still gotta go buy a bar for my 192. The tip finally came apart. Sucks about your crane Oak. I have nightmares about that ****. Literal nightmares.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

And then I see Juniors pics and think he flipped a crane. My PTSD therapist is gonna have a field day with this nonsense.


----------



## luckydad

Finished up a nice trim job today.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

luckydad said:


> Finished up a nice trim job today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at all that bare ground. Lol


----------



## luckydad

Yea it's nice, and it's even firm enough to drive around on in some places !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

luckydad said:


> Yea it's nice, and it's even firm enough to drive around on in some places !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ours is firm because its frozen. We have to shovel 2ft of snow to flush cut a stump[emoji1]


----------



## luckydad

Whew no fun !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast

treecutterjr said:


> What I did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of those Australian jobs? The one where all you have to do is cut the stump and the tree falls straight down (up??? )


----------



## pro94lt

luckydad said:


> Finished up a nice trim job today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man you roll in style... is that grapple on the truck how is it on hot asphalt and grass?


----------



## luckydad

It stays on the street for the most part. In the dry summer time you can get off the road if need be. If a driveway seems soft in the heat we just stay off it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Second time today I got to see a pic of that truck. Fine looking machine you got there. Trying to talk my boss into a k-boom with grapple attachment. Until then I'll settle with seeing grapple trucks in forums.


----------



## jefflovstrom

snow?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yes Jeff snow....lots of it....even with snow and the wind chill near 0 the sky was blue and it was a beautiful day.


----------



## mike515

It's a shame about the crane tipping over. I'm glad nobody got hurt. My worst fear is a boom coming down with me in it. Not on a regular basis but when I have it fully extended at about 45 or 50 degrees and off the side and it rocks a little. Done it a million times and I still don't like it very much most of the time. I feel much more comfortable climbing than in that boom scenario. I'll still always try to get a boom to the work before I climb but I'm never very worried about climbing. 

As far as what I did today....I've had a female filling in on the crew this week. Going pretty well actually. A friend saw me toward the end of the day today and said "Hey...I see you're an equal opportunity employer! Good man!" I was like "Well...I need the spot filled and she can do the job for a few days". I don't think she's tough enough or strong enough to be a full-time employee (and she would agree) but that doesn't speak for all women. I've met some who are just as tough as the men I've had working. I've even considered starting an all-female residential crew in the past. I still think it's a good idea....and not from any pervy viewpoint. I think it can be marketable.


----------



## treecutterjr

Knocked this Oak out today


----------



## dbl612

OLD OAK said:


> I was telling him what to do instead of letting him do what he knew. We we're moving the chipper truck top from the rear on the crane, it was only a few feet and I was in a hurry and told him not to worry with the front outriggrrs just use the rear. After that I told him to boom over the side as now I wanted to put the basket on the back, I forgot about the front outriggrrs he tried to put down when we started. The ground collapsed under the rear outriggrrs and the weigh of the boom took it over. No pick was on the hook.


the only good thing about this is that nobody got hurt. all the comments that say it sucks and thats too bad are ********. for someone who has had this crane for as long as you have been showing pictures of it, you should get a good slap. nothing but stupidity, and you are supposed to be setting an example. just absolute ********!


----------



## OLD OAK

dbl612 said:


> the only good thing about this is that nobody got hurt. all the comments that say it sucks and thats too bad are ********. for someone who has had this crane for as long as you have been showing pictures of it, you should get a good slap. nothing but stupidity, and you are supposed to be setting an example. just absolute ********!


What can I say, you are correct


----------



## dbl612

OLD OAK said:


> What can I say, you are correct


sorry i was harsh. everything has a procedure. when you skip steps you get screwed. you learned that lesson. rant over. be careful we want you around here.


----------



## TC262

Picked up a new to me F450 the other day. It'll be nice having four wheel drive. Things in pretty good shape but the box is tiny. She'll make for a nice pruning rig, but already thinking about raising the roof up a few more feet.
Anyway I'm getting on a plane to go look at houses in Charlotte. We have to make a decision whether we are moving or not in the next two weeks.


----------



## Griff93

Got the replacement bed knife installed in my little BC625a. It made a big difference in how it chips with a squared off anvil edge and it adjusted much closer to the knives. I didn't even change to fresh knives yet as I was kinda in a hurry. I wish I had had adjusted/flipped the anvil when I first got the machine it made that much of a difference in how it chips.


----------



## TreeFeller11

TC262 said:


> View attachment 402870
> 
> Picked up a new to me F450 the other day. It'll be nice having four wheel drive. Things in pretty good shape but the box is tiny. She'll make for a nice pruning rig, but already thinking about raising the roof up a few more feet.
> Anyway I'm getting on a plane to go look at houses in Charlotte. We have to make a decision whether we are moving or not in the next two weeks.


Is that a 99' 7.3? or is it gas? I picked up a 99' F550 back in august and had to dump another 2-3K into it by the end of the year just in sensors and relays.


----------



## TC262

TreeFeller11 said:


> Is that a 99' 7.3? or is it gas? I picked up a 99' F550 back in august and had to dump another 2-3K into it by the end of the year just in sensors and relays.


It's a 99 V10. I've owned lots of superdutys and don't know where you could have dropped that kind of money into sensors or relays in any of the engine offerings (I've owned them all). They made tons of these trucks and parts are cheap and everywhere.


----------



## TreeFeller11

TC262 said:


> It's a 99 V10. I've owned lots of superdutys and don't know where you could have dropped that kind of money into sensors or relays in any of the engine offerings (I've owned them all). They made tons of these trucks and parts are cheap and everywhere.


I understand that my situation is probably about as bad as it gets. But mine is the 7.3 powerstroke and it seemed like just about every week or two for the first couple of months I owned it something else was going on it. A lot of it was just regulator valves and pressure sensors and oil sensors. I tried buying aftermarket parts in some places when it first started but nothing was holding up so I just went straight to ford for everything. 

So far though everything seems to be holding up since the repairs. Now I just have to get it out there and see if I can make some money with it this year!


----------



## jefflovstrom

90 degrees today, hotter tomorrow. Beautiful,,,,


----------



## TreeFeller11

Man can you just send 10 or 20 of those degree things out east please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> 90 degrees today, hotter tomorrow. Beautiful,,,,



Smells like troll season.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Smells like troll season.


----------



## KenJax Tree

You were trolling us cold-weather guys Jeff[emoji12] the windchill here is -25°


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> You were trolling us cold-weather guys Jeff[emoji12] the windchill here is -25°



Oh, got it! I will shut up,,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh, got it! I will shut up,,,
> Jeff


Jeff it was cold and windy here, but still a beautiful day. It's good to know that the whole country isn't a giant frozen tundra.


----------



## climbhightree

Truck is getting inspected today, and chipper is also getting worked on...a good day to layout and organize the gear.


----------



## gorman

I have scheduled to meet a buyer for my asv loader this coming night. This will be the fourth guy and the first to show up if he does


----------



## climbhightree

Took way to long to do, and my welding is not that good, but finally got the international setup to carry the grapple rake.


----------



## treecutterjr

Gosh darn it! !!!
The stump cutter wheel came clean off. Wtf!!










Wonder what this will cost to fix? Maybe warranty will cover it? !


----------



## treebilly

Now that sucks. Been a while since I've seen a shaft snap clean off like that.


----------



## pro94lt

treecutterjr said:


> Gosh darn it! !!!
> The stump cutter wheel came clean off. Wtf!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what this will cost to fix? Maybe warranty will cover it? !


That's definitely not avoidable if I were the dealer I'd have to cover the parts


----------



## KenJax Tree

Is that a 2250? Bandit is pretty good about handling stuff like that.


----------



## treecutterjr

Yea. I don't know what did it. I started doing a stump and then the wheel just stopped. Just a regular back yard stump. I barely have 200 hrs yet. I'm going to call Monday and see what they say.


----------



## treecutterjr

It's a 2550


----------



## Zale

Just finished salting for the night. Tomorrow wind chill will be -15 with gust up to 60mph. I sense some storm damage coming our way.


----------



## treebilly

Just got in from plowing and salting the churches and a few heathen businesses that are open on Sunday. Going out again tonight to hit every thing else. Customers want those parking lots to be black on Monday morning. ( more like a gray color from left over salt dust). - 4 out right now. Think I'll split some wood today


----------



## squad143

It's minus 25 C (-13 F) out right now. Factor in the windchill and it's - 40 C, which oddly enough is - 40 F.
I'm staying in bed 

At least until noon. Then meeting a buddy at the local pub for a beer and some wings.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I just got home from having my taxes done. I changed my W4 twice last year so as to keep more of my money rather than give the government an interest free loan for the year. I did really good. My refund is $20! 
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> I just got home from having my taxes done. I changed my W4 twice last year so as to keep more of my money rather than give the government an interest free loan for the year. I did really good. My refund is $20!
> Jeff


My wife and I are going to do this same thing this year Jeff. We want to have more during the year also, and not leand to Uncle Sam.


----------



## jefflovstrom

luckydad said:


> My wife and I are going to do this same thing this year Jeff. We want to have more during the year also, and not leand to Uncle Sam.



Cool,,It was kinda easy for me because I am salary and can figure out my tax obligation minus any bonus or raise, I was a bit worried that I made a little too much to put me in a higher tax bracket. This is California and you gotta pay,, but don't give the government an interest free loan on hopes of a refund.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

I got a strange call about an hour ago. This guy that worked for us for a couple of years in the mid nineties ('94 and '95 I believe it was...I had forgot the guy existed) son called and explained to me who he was and then began to tell me how his dad wanted to get away from me and do his own thing and how he did that and went bankrupt after a very, very short time on his own but he did it...he got away from me and started his own business. I tried to ask him what was the meaning...what was the significance or relevance of the call but he hung up right after he said what he had to say. Puzzling.


----------



## OLD OAK

Sounds like they have a grudge tored you. Might want to keep a firearm close at hand just incase some of them show up blameing you for their problems.​


----------



## mckeetree

OLD OAK said:


> Sounds like they have a grudge tored you. Might want to keep a firearm close at hand just incase some of them show up blameing you for their problems.​



Grudge? Why wait 20 years? It seems like a lifetime ago since I last even thought of that guy.


----------



## Zale

Watch your back.


----------



## gorman

Did he sound drunk or stoned?


----------



## capetrees

My mother got a similar call from a friend I grew up with 30-40 years ago. Must have been drunk or stoned. Called to tell her he thought of her as his true mom, a neighborhood mom. He told her his mom never was very close to him and his dad even further. I did a google and the guy was troubled at the time. May have cleaned up but haven't heard from him again since. Strange.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> Did he sound drunk or stoned?



No. Not really.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Maybe the guy is in recovery and is trying to make an amends. Just a thought.


----------



## mckeetree

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Maybe the guy is in recovery and is trying to make an amends. Just a thought.



You have to realize (if you read my post) it was the guy's son that called. He had a son at the time the same age as mine and if that is the son that called that would make him 33 nowadays. The Dad, that worked for us in the mid nineties, would be close to 60 now. I'm 53 and I remember him being five or six years older than me.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Ever hear of the saying, "The sins of the father are the sins of the son" People are funny critters.


----------



## pro94lt

That's strange...


----------



## mike515

Possible scenario: The guy had some quiet grudge with you while he worked there (maybe jealous because he thought he should be working for himself), the guy finally gets on his own for a while and eventually fails, the son listened/watched it all unfold as it happened and felt bad for his dad, dad kicks the bucket recently and the son feels like he is honoring his dad by making sure you know that he did indeed get to do what maybe he somehow felt like you were holding him back from doing. So he calls, says his peace and hangs up.


----------



## mckeetree

mike515 said:


> Possible scenario: The guy had some quiet grudge with you while he worked there (maybe jealous because he thought he should be working for himself), the guy finally gets on his own for a while and eventually fails, the son listened/watched it all unfold as it happened and felt bad for his dad, dad kicks the bucket recently and the son feels like he is honoring his dad by making sure you know that he did indeed get to do what maybe he somehow felt like you were holding him back from doing. So he calls, says his peace and hangs up.



I think you may be 100% right.


----------



## formationrx

two weeks ago this old man walked up on my job... he was a neighbor of a client.. he starts drilling me about all the different trees on the property... asking about this and that... i was a little annoyed cuz i was focused on pruning... but i helped him out... at the end he says "i'm going to be going on a trip soon and i want you to make sure all the trees on my property are looked after..." i say ok... yesterday he died.. i met his wife and found out he was in the last stage of cancer...

the roller stator on one of the chippers took a #### and started leaking all over the ####### feed wheel... i tore the ###### down and got to the point where all i had to do was separate the shaft from the wheel.. i searched and could not figure out how they come apart... the thing looked like it was shrunk fit to the *****...so before i took a sledge to it-- i gave up for the day... the next morning i crawled under the machine to find this tiny hole... i lined up the feed wheel with it and magically this hole appeared with bolt deep inside it... i cranked on the ***** and the whole pile of #### fell apart... i got you you #####... its the seal kit for you...

this smelly wheat farmer called me to fruit prune his hammered ass trees in his yard... i took him around and told him what i thought... i gave him the day i would be there and said bye... the day before his job was scheduled i got home from work and unloaded and loaded the truck with all the **** i need for his ####### job... then i went inside... got cleaned up... and sat down... while i was in the shower the smelly farmer left a voice message... "im calling to cancel-- but its not a bad thing.." i would have given just about anything to give that farmer just one hard kick in the back of the balls...


----------



## no tree to big

Grinding stumps on the golf coarse today fun fun fun would be cool but there is a nice 30 mph cross wind tis a bit nippy


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Grinding stumps on the golf coarse today fun fun fun would be cool but there is a nice 30 mph cross wind tis a bit nippy



How are you finding those stumps with all that snow on the ground?


----------



## kyle1!

gorman said:


> How are you finding those stumps with all that snow on the ground?


 
Hardly any snow in the midwest just cold.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> How are you finding those stumps with all that snow on the ground?


There's maybe a foot down and they plowed a path to them to do the removals back before the 2 or 3 warm days we had so it's all grass and maybe an inch or two in places. Besides the sheets of ice that catch u by suprize access was very easy


----------



## treebilly

Started a nice size job yesterday. Was cold but not to bad. Chipper belt decided to call it quits after lunch. I stayed and trimmed until five. Today it was 10 degrees warmer and my groundies whined that it was to cold to work. Groundies decided to call it quits at lunch. I stayed and trimmed till five again. I wonder how it's colder dragging brush than hanging on a rope 70' up in a tree. I'm thinking I either work with a bunch of pansies or I need to quit eating lunch!!


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> Started a nice size job yesterday. Was cold but not to bad. Chipper belt decided to call it quits after lunch. I stayed and trimmed until five. Today it was 10 degrees warmer and my groundies whined that it was to cold to work. Groundies decided to call it quits at lunch. I stayed and trimmed till five again. I wonder how it's colder dragging brush than hanging on a rope 70' up in a tree. I'm thinking I either work with a bunch of pansies or I need to quit eating lunch!!


you work with pansies.... it's getting to the shop that's the hard part when it's cold, especially when the boss asks if I want to take the crew out or take the day off. once I'm there I don't care how cold it is I want my 8 at a minimum!


----------



## BC WetCoast

formationrx said:


> two weeks ago this old man walked up on my job... he was a neighbor of a client.. he starts drilling me about all the different trees on the property... asking about this and that... i was a little annoyed cuz i was focused on pruning... but i helped him out... at the end he says "i'm going to be going on a trip soon and i want you to make sure all the trees on my property are looked after..." i say ok... yesterday he died.. i met his wife and found out he was in the last stage of cancer...
> 
> the roller stator on one of the chippers took a #### and started leaking all over the ####### feed wheel... i tore the ###### down and got to the point where all i had to do was separate the shaft from the wheel.. i searched and could not figure out how they come apart... the thing looked like it was shrunk fit to the *****...so before i took a sledge to it-- i gave up for the day... the next morning i crawled under the machine to find this tiny hole... i lined up the feed wheel with it and magically this hole appeared with bolt deep inside it... i cranked on the ***** and the whole pile of #### fell apart... i got you you #####... its the seal kit for you...
> 
> this smelly wheat farmer called me to fruit prune his hammered ass trees in his yard... i took him around and told him what i thought... i gave him the day i would be there and said bye... the day before his job was scheduled i got home from work and unloaded and loaded the truck with all the **** i need for his ####### job... then i went inside... got cleaned up... and sat down... while i was in the shower the smelly farmer left a voice message... "im calling to cancel-- but its not a bad thing.." i would have given just about anything to give that farmer just one hard kick in the back of the balls...



No signed contract?


----------



## capetrees

Snow has fallen 18 out of the past 24 days. Boston has 93" in the same span. Needless to say, not doing a lot of tree work for now. Plowing a bunch though!


----------



## treebilly

no tree to big said:


> you work with pansies.... it's getting to the shop that's the hard part when it's cold, especially when the boss asks if I want to take the crew out or take the day off. once I'm there I don't care how cold it is I want my 8 at a minimum!



Yep. And I agree, once I'm there I'm gonna do my time. Boss already called us off for tomorrow. -15 F plus 35 mph winds. I'll spend the day working on my woodpile I guess.


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> Yep. And I agree, once I'm there I'm gonna do my time. Boss already called us off for tomorrow. -15 F plus 35 mph winds. I'll spend the day working on my woodpile I guess.


We got called off as well we're supposed to make it above zero though so I don't see what the problem is. I was actually eyeing my wood pile too not sure if I want to dig the rounds out of the snow or not... guess I should have tarped the pile when I had the chance


----------



## treebilly

I got all my rounds stacked so I just plow the snow away from the stack and tow the splitter in


----------



## jefflovstrom

wow, I ain't saying nothing!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

I'll say it. 
It was a cold, snowy, windy, beautiful day.


----------



## mike515

It was around -5 with a -26 wind chill when we rolled out this morning. We were sweating by the time it was 2 degrees. Probably sweating before that but it was 2 when I happened to look at the temp. That's just being a tree guy in the magical cow kingdom. Not gonna say I love it though. Bring on spring!


----------



## climbhightree

Went through a bunch of old tree work photos last evening...threw together a clip

I need to change out the music on this, ugh...finding good not protected music is a pain.


----------



## climbhightree

As to the cold...I let it up to my climber. If he can handle freezing in the tree, I'll handle freezing on the ground. 15 degrees with 22 mph winds (-3 wind chill)


----------



## mike515

I'm pretty happy with one thing I finally managed to do today. Long story but....a number of years ago I had a huge dispute with the state...in which I was initially right. I didn't really win or lose but we settled it and that required me to basically make the equivalent of a monthly bucket truck payment to them for a few years (could have been better, could have been worse...because I did eventually make a big mistake). So I've been paying for all this time and today I sent them my last payment and finally paid it off. I owe them nothing now! It will be nice to not have to make that payment anymore....finally.


----------



## gorman

mike515 said:


> I'm pretty happy with one thing I finally managed to do today. Long story but....a number of years ago I had a huge dispute with the state...in which I was initially right. I didn't really win or lose but we settled it and that required me to basically make the equivalent of a monthly bucket truck payment to them for a few years (could have been better, could have been worse...because I did eventually make a big mistake). So I've been paying for all this time and today I sent them my last payment and finally paid it off. I owe them nothing now! It will be nice to not have to make that payment anymore....finally.



Yeah, don't go saying that without letting us know what happened. Did you spill fuel into the storm drain? Cut some trees in wetlands?


----------



## Griff93

Climbhightree,
Those are some cool pictures. What's that bucket/basket thing you have picked up with your mini skid? Looks like it's full of brush or something. 

Mike,
Can you elaborate on what happened a bit more? I only ask so that none of us reading this make the same 'mistake' regarding the state.


----------



## mike515

gorman said:


> Yeah, don't go saying that without letting us know what happened. Did you spill fuel into the storm drain? Cut some trees in wetlands?


No, no....nothing like that. It was a sales tax dispute. It was a long time ago. It was kind of complicated but I got my permit suspended (even though I did pay and could prove it). I should have appealed but I was sick of dealing with it so I just let it go....but I kept working because I'm not just going to shut my business down....I had kids to feed and bills to pay. That was just what I felt like I had to do. My next mistake was to not file for my permit once I was no longer suspended. I didn't do that because I was afraid I would be in deep trouble for working while it was suspended. So one thing led to another and before I knew it....I just let it get out of hand. I always knew I would have to pay it all eventually and I really didn't want to keep operating without it but I figured filing would get me in hot water and the longer I didn't file....the more trouble I felt like I would be in. They eventually caught me. I was actually relieved that it was over and they were totally cool with me. They settled the amount, reinstated my permit and gave me a payment plan. I had no issue with those terms because I knew I was in the wrong for not getting my permit back faster. So anyway....I've been in good standing ever since then and just got done paying off a pretty large settlement with them. I now owe no taxes of any kind and have paid all of my tax filings on time for years.

Edit to say....I just didn't think anyone would care to read a long story about it so I tried to keep it short in my last post.


----------



## Griff93

Do you guys have to pay sales tax on labor or was this a different business venture?


----------



## mike515

Yes, we have to pay sales tax on labor. Some places don't for some reason but I checked with the state a few times and they were clear about it. I'm not going to challenge them on it now. I'm happy to just pay what I need to pay. I charge the customer for it anyway so no skin off my nose.


----------



## climbhightree

Griff93 said:


> Climbhightree,
> Those are some cool pictures. What's that bucket/basket thing you have picked up with your mini skid? Looks like it's full of brush or something.



Thanks. 
I am guessing you are talking about the green bag thing with yellow webbing? It is a bagster. You can get them at Lowe's, 





http://m.lowes.com/pd/Waste-Management-Bagster-Dumpster-in-a-Bag/3198477


----------



## gorman

mike515 said:


> Yes, we have to pay sales tax on labor. Some places don't for some reason but I checked with the state a few times and they were clear about it. I'm not going to challenge them on it now. I'm happy to just pay what I need to pay. I charge the customer for it anyway so no skin off my nose.



What state do you live in? I never heard of having to do that.


----------



## mike515

gorman said:


> What state do you live in? I never heard of having to do that.



Iowa. I'd love to not have to pay it but again....it's not even money out of my pocket. It's more of an inconvenience than anything else. I'm just glad to not have monthly payment hanging over my head anymore. It took me a long time to correct that mistake. I won't make the same mistake again. I've found that the easiest way to do things is to just do it by the books.


----------



## capetrees

mike515 said:


> Iowa. I'd love to not have to pay it but again....it's not even money out of my pocket. It's more of an inconvenience than anything else. I'm just glad to not have monthly payment hanging over my head anymore. It took me a long time to correct that mistake. I won't make the same mistake again. I've found that the easiest way to do things is to just do it by the books.




Or be a bum. Its easy to be a bum. No responsibilities, state pays your way for everything and no taxes!


----------



## wiltzzy

The crew at this country club was going to make the cut, looked like a candidate for this so I convinced them to let me make the drop. Good fun. Some say to use a plunge cut to prevent a barber chair, I don't like the idea, opinions?


----------



## climbhightree

wiltzzy said:


> The crew at this country club was going to make the cut, looked like a candidate for this so I convinced them to let me make the drop. Good fun. Some say to use a plunge cut to prevent a barber chair, I don't like the idea, opinions?


Umm did you cut a notch in that tree? That would be step one for no barber chair. If you did, you definitely did not go deep enough. Was the brush still on the tree when dropped? 

The only tree I've ever had barber, was a extremely rotten maple tree (dropped brush and all).


----------



## Griff93

climbhightree said:


> Thanks.
> I am guessing you are talking about the green bag thing with yellow webbing? It is a bagster. You can get them at Lowe's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.lowes.com/pd/Waste-Management-Bagster-Dumpster-in-a-Bag/3198477



Yep that's what I was asking about. Thanks for the link. How well does it hold up to brush? Looks like it would be great to use instead of dragging a brush bucket back and forth from the tree to the truck.


----------



## climbhightree

Griff93 said:


> Yep that's what I was asking about. Thanks for the link. How well does it hold up to brush? Looks like it would be great to use instead of dragging a brush bucket back and forth from the tree to the truck.


Way more durable then any tarp I've had...and for only 30 bucks. I've had this one for at least a year. Granted I rarely drag it....and avoid dragging it on pavement. Just set it by the tree, and start throwing all the small stuff in as it vomes down.


----------



## wiltzzy

climbhightree said:


> Umm did you cut a notch in that tree? That would be step one for no barber chair. If you did, you definitely did not go deep enough. Was the brush still on the tree when dropped?
> 
> The only tree I've ever had barber, was a extremely rotten maple tree (dropped brush and all).


 Sure did, a nice open notch @ 80-85% of the width. Canopy still on the tree [Ash]. Had a decent lean, but not really pronounced. i was expecting this so I was moving way clear as soon as she started to go.


----------



## Griff93

Cool. I'll have to get one of those. I wasn't planning on dragging it across the ground. We use 55 gallon trash cans for that now. It kinda sucks as it takes two crew members to carry them most of the time. Seems like half the clean up time is spent dragging them back and forth to the truck. I'd pick this thing up with my FEL and drive it to the truck.


----------



## climbhightree

wiltzzy said:


> Sure did, a nice open notch @ 80-85% of the width. Canopy still on the tree [Ash]. Had a decent lean, but not really pronounced. i was expecting this so I was moving way clear as soon as she started to go.


I'd love to see a picture of the notch, either of the trunk or piece removed. To me it doesn't appear your notch was deep enough into the trunk. How thick of a slap was still standing after the break? How much hinge wood?

But bore cutting does help too. It keeps the tree from falling, till you have the proper amount of hinge wood and your completely ready for the tree to fall.


----------



## wiltzzy

climbhightree said:


> I'd love to see a picture of the notch, either of the trunk or piece removed. To me it doesn't appear your notch was deep enough into the trunk. How thick of a slap was still standing after the break? How much hinge wood?
> 
> But bore cutting does help too. It keeps the tree from falling, till you have the proper amount of hinge wood and your completely ready for the tree to fall.


 Sorry, no other pictures. The slab left behind was about 4" thick at its widest in the center. Pic has a me with a limbing saw, but i used my MS660 36" bar for the notch and backcut. Only had maybe 4 barber chairs in 30+ years in the business.


----------



## climbhightree

The open face notch is the one i was taught in college. It has served me very well since 1996. We were taught to bore cut...unlike the link below 

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/logging/manual/felling/cuts/notches.html


----------



## KenJax Tree

Apparently I'm missing where the notch was cut[emoji52] hinge? Don't see that either, and it looks like it fell 180° to where it looks like you wanted it.


----------



## climbhightree

KenJax Tree said:


> Apparently I'm missing where the notch was cut[emoji52] hinge? Don't see that either, and it fell 180° to where it looks like you wanted it.


The notch would be on the other side of the barber chair. Which would have been on the bottom side of the lean.

Basically the tree snapped, due to the lean and canopy weight, before he got his back cut close enough to the notch (for proper hinging of the tree)


----------



## gorman

It's better that he got out of there rather than trying to chase the cut while it split. You're lucky not only did you skirt getting hurt, but your 660 made it out ok too. Lot of times the saw gets punched in the cut when the spar barber chairs. That's when you get guys who wanna yank the saw out and hang around too long in the danger zone.


----------



## no tree to big

wiltzzy said:


> Sure did, a nice open notch @ 80-85% of the width. Canopy still on the tree [Ash]. Had a decent lean, but not really pronounced. i was expecting this so I was moving way clear as soon as she started to go.


******** there is no notch in that tree I can see 95% of the diameter sitting on the ground next to the stump there is no notch in that log! if u had 4 inches of a slab sticking up how deep was your notch ? Half an inch?? I don't see the notch piece on the ground anywhere, could it be out of the shot sure it could, but I dunno... u yourself said u made a notch 80 to 85% of the trees diameter, so u either cut way to deep and it just fell over or u only cut into the tree 15 to 20 % depending how you were referring to 80% but then that 4 inch slab would be much closer to the center of the stump not right on the edge!!
You must be delusional!


----------



## wiltzzy

KenJax Tree said:


> Apparently I'm missing where the notch was cut[emoji52] hinge? Don't see that either, and it looks like it fell 180° to where it looks like you wanted it.


 Yeah Chris, The notch is on the backside of the chairback. It fell in the direction I wanted it to go, just let loose about an inch sooner than I wanted. If we call this a 30"diameter tree, I wanted 3" [10%] of hinge, chairback is @ 4" max width. The depth of the notch was probably 5"to6". I always keep a sharp eye on my backcut and head out as soon as it starts to open up. That is why I don't like the idea of a plunge cut. Seems like everything would happen all at once, giving the sawyer no time to get out of the way. Thanks for the constructive criticism climbhightree and gorman.


----------



## Zale

wiltzzy said:


> The crew at this country club was going to make the cut, looked like a candidate for this so I convinced them to let me make the drop. Good fun. Some say to use a plunge cut to prevent a barber chair, I don't like the idea, opinions?



Well, your way didn't work out too well did it? Making a bore cut is a safer way to prevent what happened in your picture. It takes practice.


----------



## treebilly

Zale said:


> Well, your way didn't work out too well did it? Making a bore cut is a safer way to prevent what happened in your picture. It takes practice.



With a proper bore cut you're hinge is established before any thing would move. A quick touch on the remaining "strap" and it'll go over.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Too bad we don't have a pic of the so-called 'notch',
I may be wrong, but your only pic leads me to think you just did a back cut until you knew the time to move. I think you thought about a plunge cut but maybe you did put a little something on the side of the only pic.
Jeff 
It was a beautiful day,,


----------



## OLD OAK

wiltzzy said:


> The crew at this country club was going to make the cut, looked like a candidate for this so I convinced them to let me make the drop. Good fun. Some say to use a plunge cut to prevent a barber chair, I don't like the idea, opinions?


No notch in that tree.


----------



## OLD OAK

It was a beautiful day here at 12 deg. With a wind chill of -8. Kept my ass inside the shop.


----------



## treebilly

-13 at 7 am today. Boss said stay home. So I played with the kids, worked around the house, and spent quite a lot of time reading up on srt gadgets. I think I'm going Hitch Hiker. I like the ease of switching srt to drt. Also took a glimpse at a 150 page PDF file from bandit since someone didn't find the owners/ parts/ engine manuals for the chipper before bringing it to me.


----------



## BC WetCoast

wiltzzy said:


> The crew at this country club was going to make the cut, looked like a candidate for this so I convinced them to let me make the drop. Good fun. Some say to use a plunge cut to prevent a barber chair, I don't like the idea, opinions?



I can't see the notch, and there isn't much sawdust on the other side of the tree, so it must be a pretty small one.

If you cut a notch, with the back of the notch 85% of the width of the tree, I hope you used a bigger saw than the one in the picture. Using that saw would have required a bunch of mucking around to get a proper notch.

And that saw was too small to do the backcut in a single pass, so you would have had to cut from both sides. That would have allowed you to set the hinge width on one side before finishing on the other side. You could have also used a modified Coos Bay cut (cut out the back corners and leave a strip perpendicular to the hinge down the center of the tree. Once you have the hinge width set on each side, you can quickly rip out the strip)

Check out page 23 of manual 1 and page 25 in manual 2

http://www.worksafebc.com/publicati.../assets/pdf/bc_faller_training_standard_1.pdf
http://www.worksafebc.com/publicati.../assets/pdf/bc_faller_training_standard_2.pdf

Don't see any wedges either.


----------



## TreeFeller11

There's no notch there. It looks like the bar was too small and he tried cutting from both sides and the two cuts didn't match up at all and he's covering it up with his left leg


----------



## Zale

Going to hit the trifecta today. Snow, sleet and freezing rain. It will not be a beautiful day.


----------



## OLD OAK

What happened to Treeclimber101 and 2treeornot2tree, haven't seen them on here in a while


----------



## no tree to big

OLD OAK said:


> What happened to Treeclimber101 and 2treeornot2tree, haven't seen them on here in a while


They got buried in da snow


----------



## no tree to big

Sometimes work is fun anybody need a tree? I'll sell it cheap




my guys thought I was nutz till they didn't have to drag and rake 400 feet our chipper truck never woulda made it!





Then sometimes we just pick um whole


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> What happened to Treeclimber101 and 2treeornot2tree, haven't seen them on here in a while



All alive and well and surprising so. We are all butt****ing each other on our own private Facebook book that mortal men cannot see and for damn good reason.


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> All alive and well and surprising so. We are all butt****ing each other on our own private Facebook book that mortal men cannot see and for damn good reason.


 i'm glad you homo's are taking care of eachother


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> All alive and well and surprising so. We are all butt****ing each other on our own private Facebook book that mortal men cannot see and for damn good reason.


Glad to hear their doing ok.


----------



## treebilly

Got off to a late start. Then the pickup called it quits on the highway. Towing company was pretty quick to respond even with the horrible weather. Finally got to start messing with the chipper. Changed filters and fluids. Flipped the blades. Now time to sleep so I can go plow snow at 3 am


----------



## pro94lt

wiltzzy said:


> The crew at this country club was going to make the cut, looked like a candidate for this so I convinced them to let me make the drop. Good fun. Some say to use a plunge cut to prevent a barber chair, I don't like the idea, opinions?


What did the country club crew say about your experience? ??


----------



## gorman

I went through truck battery number seven today. This winter is the pits doggonnit.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I went through truck battery number seven today. This winter is the pits doggonnit.


Dude I hope u got one with a warranty! We don't have battery problems like that at all?


----------



## gorman

Three different trucks and a loader. Not the same truck to specify. All of the batteries were over three years old. They all just colluded to go at once.


----------



## pro94lt

gorman said:


> I went through truck battery number seven today. This winter is the pits doggonnit.


Stop buying everstarts lol


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Three different trucks and a loader. Not the same truck to specify. All of the batteries were over three years old. They all just colluded to go at once.


**** the only batteries I've seen replaced so far are two chipper batteries. all trucks are now 5+ years on current batteries and show no signs of decline


----------



## gorman

There are many reasons for this happening to me. No work during the two feet of snow for the last two months doesn't help.


----------



## OLD OAK

gorman said:


> I went through truck battery number seven today. This winter is the pits doggonnit.


I went through that last winter, 4 batterys. 2 trucks , bobcat and chipper. All within 2 week's time. I Allways use Napa battery.


----------



## gorman

OLD OAK said:


> I went through that last winter, 4 batterys. 2 trucks , bobcat and chipper. All within 2 week's time. I Allways use Napa battery.



You know what? Me too. My mom made gives me old issues of Consumer Reports and I saw they had a review of car/truck batteries where the napa brand was the second top performer and best buy. They out performed interstate and optima batteries and were almost half the cost.


----------



## Toddppm

Ima gonna say there could be a connection there....


----------



## gorman

I switched to napa brand this year. So far so good


----------



## OLD OAK

Only 2 of the 4 replaced were Napa brand and they were 4 years old.


----------



## Toddppm

Have had good luck with Interstates so far, had to recharge a couple but they were fine after that. Guy at the Interstate place gives me a pretty good deal too. Left my last optima that was 3 years old in the truck I sold this year, should have kept it but didn't have an extra the same size.

Come to think of it, did have to get a warranty replacement once so far.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

wiltzzy said:


> The crew at this country club was going to make the cut, looked like a candidate for this so I convinced them to let me make the drop. Good fun. Some say to use a plunge cut to prevent a barber chair, I don't like the idea, opinions?



Very impressive!


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> You know what? Me too. My mom made gives me old issues of Consumer Reports and I saw they had a review of car/truck batteries where the napa brand was the second top performer and best buy. They out performed interstate and optima batteries and were almost half the cost.


My good buddy owns a Napa and refuses to sell their batteries. He says they are junk. He sells crown and interstate. Crowns aren't bad, but I've been spending the extra money and buying interstate. I bought 4 batteries last year.

I've had two napa batteries in other equipment and they failed within the warranty time. Maybe they are better now, who knows.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> All alive and well and surprising so. We are all butt****ing each other on our own private Facebook book that mortal men cannot see and for damn good reason.



Sounds real special.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Sounds real special.


 All you gotta do is ask.[emoji23]


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> All you gotta do is ask.[emoji23]



I am not needing any Facebook.


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I am not needing any Facebook.


The MDS is back !!


----------



## climbhightree

Zip lining to the mini.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> What happened to Treeclimber101 and 2treeornot2tree, haven't seen them on here in a while


Been on Facebook. This weather sucks balls. So so ready for spring.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been on Facebook. This weather sucks balls. So so ready for spring.


me too. I keep finding myself looking out the window waiting......


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I was gonna work today but 2 guys didn't show up. Guess nobody needs to work anymore. Wish I didn't have to work too.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was gonna work today but 2 guys didn't show up. Guess nobody needs to work anymore. Wish I didn't have to work too.


Seen the request this morning. I have been going out only when I have too. This sure has been a long one. Keep looking at the 10 day forecast. It never ends. (barrel in mouth)


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> The MDS is back !!



Yes, he has risen. Lol.


----------



## mike515

sgreanbeans said:


> Seen the request this morning. I have been going out only when I have too. This sure has been a long one. Keep looking at the 10 day forecast. It never ends. (barrel in mouth)



What part of Iowa are you in? I'm just west of Ames. Go Cyclones!

We've been working all winter.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I am in the QC. Have work, just not interested in going out in this crap. Each year gets worse.


----------



## treebilly

Didn't do a whole lot today. Went to scope out a 26 tree removal for the gas company. The "bat" tree rush is starting now. Got a few more pages of emails from them for more "bat" trees. The ones I looked at I called for a "make safe" from the local power company. We'll see how that goes. Came home, got my pickup running again, and spent most of the afternoon looking for a newer vehicle.


----------



## treebilly

Almost forgot. It was a beautiful day 
Hope you took the day off Jeff


----------



## OLD OAK

2treeornot2tree said:


> I was gonna work today but 2 guys didn't show up. Guess nobody needs to work anymore. Wish I didn't have to work too.


How is that knuckleboom truck working out? Guess I am anking was it worth the money.


----------



## mike515

I bought another chipper today. I hope it gets delivered some time this week. The only thing I'm a little worried about is that it's a diesel and I live in a cold state in the winter. We don't always park in places with easily accessible electricity to plug things in overnight so we may have to experiment a little to see what is best to get it warmed up. One thing I think I will do is pull the battery at the end of the day and store it in a warm spot. I'm also wondering if I can install a converter in the bucket truck and plug a block heater into it for the chipper so the chipper warms up while the bucket is warming up before we roll out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Almost forgot. It was a beautiful day
> Hope you took the day off Jeff



Thanks man,,actually, it was a beautiful day! 
Time for cake!


----------



## jefflovstrom

mike515 said:


> I bought another chipper today. I hope it gets delivered some time this week. The only thing I'm a little worried about is that it's a diesel and I live in a cold state in the winter. We don't always park in places with easily accessible electricity to plug things in overnight so we may have to experiment a little to see what is best to get it warmed up. One thing I think I will do is pull the battery at the end of the day and store it in a warm spot. I'm also wondering if I can install a converter in the bucket truck and plug a block heater into it for the chipper so the chipper warms up while the bucket is warming up before we roll out.



At least you got this spring and summer to figure it out. 
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12

Pictures from the terex plant finally picked up the new machine glad to be home and out of my truck my ass is killing me. Had 17 hours of drive time in the last two days. Stayed at the soaring eagle casino and resort. Got my ass kicked after a few hours at craps. But other than that awesome place. left with a profit. Woulda had alot bigger profit if I would have quite earlier.


----------



## mike515

jefflovstrom said:


> At least you got this spring and summer to figure it out.
> Jeff



I've always bought gas engines for everything since we have our equipment storage issue. We probably have at least a dozen places that we keep equipment at various times. But now is a good time to figure out what to do with diesel engines. I'd like to make the switch but I just need to get a good idea of how it will happen. So this is kind of a little bit of a test run for us.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

OLD OAK said:


> How is that knuckleboom truck working out? Guess I am anking was it worth the money.


I love it. It is super handy. Alot of times I go cut down a tree, chip it, then take off the roof load up the log. Put the roof back on and go home. Only.thing I am disappointed with is the paint on the box is junk. Got rust spots all over. Gotta call them and ask about it. Also someone hooked up the air dryer directly to the battery and every time it was cold, the heater in the air dryer would come on and kill my batteries.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

58" diameter silver maple. Cut it in half cause I was scared the boom was gonna shut down when I was half over the truck. I cut it long way because there was concrete in the log. Ruined 8 chains. One was a brand new 59" full skip tooth


----------



## tree MDS

Man.. all that extra saw work. You'd think for that kind of dough that thing would be getting tossed on the truck like a match stick. lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

That log weighed over 7000 lbs.


----------



## dbl612

mattfr12 said:


> Pictures from the terex plant finally picked up the new machine glad to be home and out of my truck my ass is killing me. Had 17 hours of drive time in the last two days. Stayed at the soaring eagle casino and resort. Got my ass kicked after a few hours at craps. But other than that awesome place. left with a profit. Woulda had alot bigger profit if I would have quite earlier.
> what, no heat in that factory? the workers look like they are wearing hoodies inside.


----------



## Toddppm

Was thinking the same thing, machinery that expensive and they won't even heat the shop for the employees?


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> That log weighed over 7000 lbs.



Yeah.. looks must really be deceiving.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Yeah.. looks must really be deceiving.[emoji23]


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

By the way that's a 660 with 36" bar


----------



## tree MDS

Idk.. looks like any regular old log to me.. but what do I know. That the one them guys paid you to pick up? Lol.


----------



## OLD OAK

mike515 said:


> I bought another chipper today. I hope it gets delivered some time this week. The only thing I'm a little worried about is that it's a diesel and I live in a cold state in the winter. We don't always park in places with easily accessible electricity to plug things in overnight so we may have to experiment a little to see what is best to get it warmed up. One thing I think I will do is pull the battery at the end of the day and store it in a warm spot. I'm also wondering if I can install a converter in the bucket truck and plug a block heater into it for the chipper so the chipper warms up while the bucket is warming up before we roll out.


That would be a pain in the ass to remove the battery every day. Would it help it if you added another battery so you would have 2. If there is room for one.


----------



## climbhightree

My employee and I were at Penn Del ISA Shade Tree Symposium all day


----------



## OLD OAK

No work today so we went to the shooting range. Have to be ready for those zombies, they are comming.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

climbhightree said:


> My employee and I were at Penn Del ISA Shade Tree Symposium all day


I donated the demestration tree.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

tree MDS said:


> Idk.. looks like any regular old log to me.. but what do I know. That the one them guys paid you to pick up? Lol.


I am sure the old john deere would have picked it up. Lmao


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

it was just a baby.


----------



## climbhightree

2treeornot2tree said:


> I donated the demestration tree.


That was the crane that was there too, correct?


----------



## tree MDS

I'm sorry, still doesn't look all that impressive to me. What, you got a 12' section there that's a little on the bigger side? Wowsers. Lol. And yeah, I'd have gotten it on the truck.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> 58" diameter silver maple. Cut it in half cause I was scared the boom was gonna shut down when I was half over the truck. I cut it long way because there was concrete in the log. Ruined 8 chains. One was a brand new 59" full skip tooth


If it picks it up with some extensions out it won't shut down once you have them all in. You can overide it incase you run into some crazy instance like you speak if.

There is a pressure switch or servo on the turret. Once you disable it the crane will lift till lines start blowing.


----------



## no tree to big

Don't look like the clam could have gotten around the whole thing to grab it...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Using a log chart I estimated the logs weight at 15,000 lbs. My knuckleboom picks up 10,300 lbs at 6' out. It wouldn't even pickup on end.


----------



## no tree to big

Had a little oh **** today, picking a maybe 16 inch elm, tree was cut almost through the tree tipped just a tad so I get back over it tension up on her an let off the controls and holy **** why is she free spooling? Like omg everybody run, kidding not that bad. But when you don't expect the brake on the winch to fail it sure does catch u off guard


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

climbhightree said:


> That was the crane that was there too, correct?


Yeah it was.


----------



## mike515

So glad that I don't have to deal with big logs like that anymore. I've handled my fair share of them.

Years ago, I was hired to removed a huge cottonwood. It was one of the biggest in my area. I took the 52 ft. boom straight up and down next to the tree and had to get out and climb the rest of the way up. Anyway, we got it down and chipped, hauled 13 dump truck loads of logs...not including the trunk itself. I used a 3120XP with a 6 ft. bar to cut the trunk from both sides. I barely made it across the main crotch. We had a brand new JCB telescopic loader that was supposed to lift 8000 lbs. I don't know how heavy those trunk sections were but I cut them to about 4-5 feet and that loader wouldn't lift them more than about a foot off the ground before the back wheels lifted off the ground. The customer had a place to take the trunk that was a few blocks away....just outside of that little town so I decided to chain each section to the forks and slowly move them one by one with one of the guys walking next to me because the logs were so big that I couldn't see where I was going. No way could I get them in the dump truck without cutting them much smaller and I already had enough of running that 3120xp for that day!

Anytime you're using a 6 ft bar....it's probably going to be a tough day! Anyway....yeah....cool story, bro...I know.


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> Don't look like the clam could have gotten around the whole thing to grab it...


We just use a chain if it's to big, but most of the time it will squeeze tight enough that it won't slip off.

Jared if you try and pick something up and thr overload kicks on you will still be able to put it back down.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Sounds real special.



Its pretty bad in there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

mattfr12 said:


> We just use a chain if it's to big, but most of the time it will squeeze tight enough that it won't slip off.
> 
> Jared if you try and pick something up and thr overload kicks on you will still be able to put it back down.


I have had mine shut down and the only movement u could do was open the grapple. I need to call him about the paint on the chip box anyway so I will ask him about that.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, that sucks. White really shows off and rust too. I'd be calling sooner rather than later. You just bought that thing!!


----------



## Coen

Where are Terex chippers built?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Farwell, MI.....they're all here in Michigan, Bandit is in Remus, Morbark is in Winn, and Terex in Farwell.


----------



## joshuatree

Took my new rig out for it's first run. GMC 4500 and a Bandit 250xp. Made it halfway down the drive to the building and since the owners had decided not to salt or plow there was about a 3 inch sheet of ice and a 10 degree grade to the right I slid off and had to be winched out. Guess I'll try again tomorrow. Bahahahaha


----------



## treebilly

2Tree I'd call him pretty quick on that. Maybe get it before things get really busy. I believe Matt's had the same problem with the top rusting. I know that the grapple boom is the big money piece but for the amount of money that truck cost, the damn bed should stay looking good. 
Hey Matt , any luck finding the engine manual for that 250xp ?


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> 2Tree I'd call him pretty quick on that. Maybe get it before things get really busy. I believe Matt's had the same problem with the top rusting. I know that the grapple boom is the big money piece but for the amount of money that truck cost, the damn bed should stay looking good.
> Hey Matt , any luck finding the engine manual for that 250xp ?


Yes I got it I been selling crap on ebay ill throw it in a flatrate box and send it to you as soon as I drop my next ebay sales off.


----------



## treecutterjr

Emergency tree removal! Water line busted beneath thIs Apple tree. Had to remove it and the stump for repair.





The ice is from the water shooting up and then freezing on the tree.


----------



## gorman

Finished up the TRAQ class today with a nice exam. Got lost going out to the field exercise but finished strong. I'd recommend it to anyone in the industry.


----------



## climbhightree

gorman said:


> Finished up the TRAQ class today with a nice exam. Got lost going out to the field exercise but finished strong. I'd recommend it to anyone in the industry.


Plan on doing that next time it is in my area.


----------



## climbhightree

Some fun from Monday. It took 8 hours for us to get the Black oak completely down....which was nice cause I bid 12. Video starts slow with srt ascend. Then zipping large limbs and wood. I almost take out the mini though.


----------



## gorman

It puts some things into perspective. The class was at Swan Point Cemetery in providence. The grounds were stunningly beautiful even in the winter. Almost every tree and shrub was meticulously maintained. As well as the official resting place of H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## climbhightree

gorman said:


> It puts some things into perspective. The class was at Swan Point Cemetery in providence. The grounds were stunningly beautiful even in the winter. Almost every tree and shrub was meticulously maintained. As well as the official resting place of H.P. Lovecraft.


Do you feel it will really help you determine hazard level of the tree? I work with 2 boros here, and they have me look over their trees every year. I'm looking for a more scientific evaluation, instead of experience and college learning.


----------



## gorman

climbhightree said:


> Do you feel it will really help you determine hazard level of the tree? I work with 2 boros here, and they have me look over their trees every year. I'm looking for a more scientific evaluation, instead of experience and college learning.



Yes. Absolutely. It is basically assessing the tree on three different points. Likelihood for part or tree to fail, likelihood to impact, and consequences. Assess independently of each other and then put in this matrix (no keaneu reeves) for an overall rating. 

Not exactly as I said but that's the jest of it. But the best part is the form you fill out, very official, and it is a really good way to validate a sound conclusion to the client. The vast majority of the time a tree's risk rating is low or moderate so you can steer the client towards preservation and phc work.


----------



## mattfr12

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have had mine shut down and the only movement u could do was open the grapple. I need to call him about the paint on the chip box anyway so I will ask him about that.


You can overide it there is a switch on the center turret you have to turn in. It measures hydralic pressure. Mine will jib in and go down just won't extend or go up.

Your gonna wanna know where it is because if it ever fails or goes bad you won't be able to move the boom at all without disabling it.


----------



## Toddppm

climbhightree said:


> Some fun from Monday. It took 8 hours for us to get the Black oak completely down....which was nice cause I bid 12. Video starts slow with srt ascend. Then zipping large limbs and wood. I almost take out the mini though.




A little wild and free there! Almost took out the mini a few times, why not use a tag line?


----------



## KenJax Tree

That piece at 1:50 was gonna damage something[emoji2]


----------



## CanopyGorilla

I pruned an aspen, then paddled some class IV.


----------



## mckeetree

Toddppm said:


> A little wild and free there! Almost took out the mini a few times, why not use a tag line?



Amateurs.


----------



## newsawtooth

CanopyGorilla said:


> View attachment 407172
> I pruned an aspen, then paddled some class IV.



The Lochsa? Pretty good level right now, especially for February.


----------



## climbhightree

Toddppm said:


> A little wild and free there! Almost took out the mini a few times, why not use a tag line?


A few reasons, one we had the room to have a little fun. Two, we work a 2 man crew so adding a tag line would have added a lot of time. 3 I didn't want to climb up an down the steep bank on every piece to lower. 

There were only 2 pieces that hit the mini, and one just slid into the grapple plate. Both were early in the zip lining while I was still getting the feel of when to slacken the line up. 

Honestly I would do it again in the 4ight circumstance. But yes it would probably be something that would piss me if the employees (if I had a crew, that I fidnt work on) did on their own....especially if there was damage.


----------



## climbhightree

mckeetree said:


> Amateurs.


If your calling me a amateur, your wrong....I am far from that. I carry more gear, and use it, then most companies I've seen. I deal with large trees in super tight areas all the time, for the last 14 years with no major accidents....not something a amateur would do. They don't do trees like this http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/273603/ 

But you have the right to your opinion.

Did I take some risks on this zip line job? Yes, but it was a calculated one that worked.


----------



## tree MDS

joshuatree said:


> Took my new rig out for it's first run. GMC 4500 and a Bandit 250xp. Made it halfway down the drive to the building and since the owners had decided not to salt or plow there was about a 3 inch sheet of ice and a 10 degree grade to the right I slid off and had to be winched out. Guess I'll try again tomorrow. Bahahahaha



I thought you had a Vermeer?


----------



## mckeetree

climbhightree said:


> If your calling me a amateur, your wrong....I am far from that. I carry more gear, and use it, then most companies I've seen. I deal with large trees in super tight areas all the time, for the last 14 years with no major accidents....not something a amateur would do. They don't do trees like this http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/273603/
> 
> But you have the right to your opinion.
> 
> Did I take some risks on this zip line job? Yes, but it was a calculated one that worked.



No big deal.


----------



## treecutterjr

Today's project : top feed wheel motor went out. And also broke the pin off from the coupler to the shaft and reamed out the hole. In short i need a feed wheel and the motor for it.  yyyaaaayyyy!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Dude! You have the worst luck with equipment.


----------



## no tree to big

It's just too cold out there man! Steel gets brittle... when we were doing crane removals when it was below zero I was thinking about brittle metal. Does the manufacturer account for that in there rating? How much is a boom effected by sub zero temps?


----------



## treecutterjr

So true


----------



## treecutterjr

My 250 is getting a little long in the tooth. It still runs good but a at the same time it could use an upgrade. That's how everything is. We'll see what happens. Always something else to do.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> It's just too cold out there man! Steel gets brittle... when we were doing crane removals when it was below zero I was thinking about brittle metal. Does the manufacturer account for that in there rating? How much is a boom effected by sub zero temps?



My hand ascender gives me a little fright but they go to Everest. I dunno. Yer still here, I'm still here, go figure.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

This goes out to Jeff Lovstrom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cjCa8i5JDF4#t=4



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Yy57Xdk9u0o#t=2


****ing kitty


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> My hand ascender gives me a little fright but they go to Everest. I dunno. Yer still here, I'm still here, go figure.


Yea but I can run when she folds in half you are kinda screwed, haha.


----------



## no tree to big

I love digging into a saw that you thought blew up to find it was only a failed spark plug, score! I needed to hear the rumble of the 2101xp again, it's so sexy!


----------



## arborjockey

I got to play with my daughter all day while mom was at the doctor. Suckers......


----------



## CanopyGorilla

newsawtooth said:


> The Lochsa? Pretty good level right now, especially for February.


Yup. One of my favorite places on earth! Next time your there you should go check out some of our stumps at the Lodge. The one by the laundry is the biggest.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Yea but I can run when she folds in half you are kinda screwed, haha.



I use a friction hitch, which bypasses the whole set up, as a safety.


----------



## climbhightree

Spring cleaning the shop...it has been awhile.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Hey mds, can you bring your tractor down and load this log for me so I don't have to chunk it up?


----------



## no tree to big

climbhightree said:


> Spring cleaning the shop...it has been awhile.


Was that the before or after? Lol


----------



## climbhightree

During.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey mds, can you bring your tractor down and load this log for me so I don't have to chunk it up?



Dude.. you guys got no snow there!!?? We got a good 24" to deal with! Not to mention the mountains where its been plowed. Sucks. Seems like it'll be late may before its gone.


----------



## no tree to big

**** I feel sorry for Ducati


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

no tree to big said:


> **** I feel sorry for Ducati


I dont, he is making big money.


----------



## no tree to big

Very true, if he can get his gear to the site


----------



## capetrees

To get equipment to the site, he better be making the big BIG money. With the snow like it is around here, tramping through the 3' of snow, climbing in the bitter cold and no place to park a chipper, he'd better be making big paper. My stuff hasn't been out since the last weekend in January.


----------



## no tree to big

He plows... and isn't it more like 8 feet? In boston?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He does plow and I am sure everyone in Boston making big bank


----------



## capetrees

Total yes but the remaining packed/melted/residual snow is around 3' in most places.


----------



## no tree to big

That's good I guess, I didn't think it would pack down that much


----------



## Affordabletree

Ducati is making bank he just bought a beauty of an 1890 bandit chipper.


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> Hey mds, can you bring your tractor down and load this log for me so I don't have to chunk it up?



Damn that's a big chunk of wood.


----------



## OLD OAK

I hate snow but I do like $$. Would much rather be doing trees.


----------



## mckeetree

I got out and sold a job today. Been really S-L-O-W here since it got cold. Cold weather puts Texas folks out of the mood to talk tree work or tree care. We have had two calls in the last four days. Sad.


----------



## Jordan91

Did this in 3 hours with my new dolmat 7910.


----------



## Jordan91

Dolmar my bad stupid phone


----------



## mckeetree

Jordan91 said:


> View attachment 407907
> Did this in 3 hours with my new dolmat 7910.



Tell me about that trailer. I'm having a little trouble figuring it out. Or is that a long wheel base truck? But it looks like I see a jack???


----------



## Jordan91

View attachment 407907



mckeetree said:


> Tell me about that trailer. I'm having a little trouble figuring it out. Or is that a long wheel base truck? But it looks like I see a jack???



It is a old dodge long box that we made into a trailer with 1 1/2 foot side. Works great


----------



## tree MDS

Happy March all you freaks!! We're actually starting to get somewhere now! 

3- 6" tonight.


----------



## mckeetree

Jordan91 said:


> View attachment 407907
> 
> 
> 
> It is a old dodge long box that we made into a trailer with 1 1/2 foot side. Works great


 
Recycling. I like that.


----------



## newsawtooth

CanopyGorilla said:


> Yup. One of my favorite places on earth! Next time your there you should go check out some of our stumps at the Lodge. The one by the laundry is the biggest.


I saw some of the stumps, those are big Cedars. I was there in January for work. Post some pics of the removals. Some of the trees in creeks on the other side of the highway are goofy big, 6-8ft+ dbh. Did you paddle when it was at 6 feet or so in early Feb? I almost drove up.


----------



## Griff93

Bought a mini skid steer with a branch manager grapple yesterday. I had to play around with it moving some stuff this morning. I think I'm really going to like having this thing.


----------



## climbhightree

Griff93 said:


> Bought a mini skid steer with a branch manager grapple yesterday. I had to play around with it moving some stuff this morning. I think I'm really going to like having this thing.


One purchase you won't regret for sure.


----------



## climbhightree

Getting started on a E. White pine removal. 











3 hrs later...


----------



## gorman

Was that pine dead or declining? Not much foliage in that pic. Hope you didn't have any angry motorists pissed you closed that road off.


----------



## climbhightree

gorman said:


> Was that pine dead or declining? Not much foliage in that pic. Hope you didn't have any angry motorists pissed you closed that road off.


Thankfully this one wasn't completely dead, just getting there. 

We do it all the time in this area...no way not too. Wasn't too bad till the garbage truck showed up....which we blocked out the day before on another road here. So I had to quickly help them drag trash to their truck. I had said I'd move and let them through...but they didn't want to drive around the block (only certain ways big trucks can turn in on these roads). They wanted to just leave the trash...I said that can't happen because we have a storm coming, and the association would blame me.


----------



## no tree to big

climbhightree said:


> Thankfully this one wasn't completely dead, just getting there.
> 
> We do it all the time in this area...no way not too. Wasn't too bad till the garbage truck showed up....which we blocked out the day before on another road here. So I had to quickly help them drag trash to their truck. I had said I'd move and let them through...but they didn't want to drive around the block (only certain ways big trucks can turn in on these roads). They wanted to just leave the trash...I said that can't happen because we have a storm coming, and the association would blame me.


Next time call the co and tell them you were were working and had the road blocked and the driver did not want to go around the block while you got out of the way and the driver told u to f off and said f the garbage... he'll be back within minutes!


----------



## climbhightree

no tree to big said:


> Next time call the co and tell them you were were working and had the road blocked and the driver did not want to go around the block while you got out of the way and the driver told u to f off and said f the garbage... he'll be back within minutes!


If it was just them, I would have...maybe (same company does my trash too). 

This association is one of my biggest clients. All the work is time and material, and pretty much anything I see that needs done I can just do it. I can't risk making them mad at me.

It wasn't a lot of trash...just the stuff in front of my truck, and down a couple pathways


----------



## no tree to big

Well if you get paid to be a garbage man be a garbage man haha


----------



## tree MDS

Being the pool guy sucks. Don't let the fancy brochures fool you. Its a tough gig indeed. And the winters are even worse. Just saying. Maybe a decent job for a sociopath, or some other kind of freak, but not a generally well meaning treeguy. No way in hell. Just saying. 

More snow and more on the way. I tell myself someday it will end. Starting to honestly wonder.


----------



## bigremovals

I hate garbage men. I was delivering some wood last year and had one wheelbarrow load left and he comes up just pis**d off and couldnt wait 5 minutes for us to finish or he could of backed up. next thing i know im driving and hes blockin another road


----------



## no tree to big

Most of ours are good however there are the token dbags. Just like there are the token dbag inconvinced homeowners. We block lots of roads and lots of driveways we try and get cars moved out of drives blocked by crane and bucket but if only the chipper truck is blocking we dont try to hard on moving those cars. I don't mind the ones who say hey I gotta leave in 10 mins or are nice about things but the ones who are all you f'ers are blocking me what are u gonna do about it I start being a **** right back. My fav is when the retards drive through or I should say over my cones at the end of the block across the road and demand I move the trucks blocking the road. Really now do u think I'm really going to listen to u? I really pissed this one guy off good I just picked up my out riggers on the crane there was plenty of room to drive a car through but we were still working so I try to turn the guy around since he came through the cones 
he's all I can make it i know I can I told him I don't think your gonna he starts rolling I'm like hold on a sec so I put my out riggers back out half way, he really liked that. oh did the go fukurselves start coming out. Then there's the you should notify us people... i have a contract with your town i remove 200+ trees a year from your town what am i going to do send a letter to every single person? Hell your cable guy can come inside our cones and park in front of your house to do there work you are not even close to our work this one chick came cursing me out because she had contractors coming, I'm like ok?? Well how can they get to my house? My response "just like your dumb ass did when u ran over my cone, is it still under your car?" Now we are getting the you are butchering my tree people.. best is when I've only removed dead wood from it. I'm like people I'm not getting paid to over trim your parkway tree I get paid to make sure there is no big dead wood and raise it over the street and sidewalk then clear street lights nothing more I assure u I want to do as little work as possible

I need a good retard to yell at, hope I get one tomorrow.


----------



## bigremovals

That reminds of this one time we were working in a neighborhood and had all the trucks and one of our workers decides to park on the other side right across the little road just enough so a car could squeese through and this one chick comes rolling up in her caddy just flibbing out telling us there isnt enough room to get through and u dont have permision just a bunch of crab i pretty much told her we started the job already and we arent moving until we are done.(i would of been glad to move if she was a little nicer). Next thing i know a cop rolled up and we told them the story and he was totally fine with it and told the lady she cant be calling for stupid reasons like this


----------



## no tree to big

I had to call on a guy cause he refused to move his car the windows were cracked and it was right next to the chipper truck I said **** it let's work around it but we noticed there was a dog in the car... so we didn't want to kill the poor thing turns out it wasn't his car is was a very attractive much younger ladies car can u say hooker? Lol


----------



## mattfr12

So far this things bad ass. The pulling and crushing power are tremendous. Haven't had to use the down pressure bar yet if the feed roller gets it it's over. Haven't had to back anything out or try to reposition to get it to go through. I'll make some videos when we get into nicer weather. 160hp does alot better than I thought it would. Deffinetly notice the fuel difference tho between the 120 deere didn't think it would make much of a difference. We put a good bit of 15" material through it now it has 8 hours on it wanna be done with tightening belts.

Only thing is the winch set from the factory was much weaker we had to mess with the valve hopefully that takes care of it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Most of ours are good however there are the token dbags. Just like there are the token dbag inconvinced homeowners. We block lots of roads and lots of driveways we try and get cars moved out of drives blocked by crane and bucket but if only the chipper truck is blocking we dont try to hard on moving those cars. I don't mind the ones who say hey I gotta leave in 10 mins or are nice about things but the ones who are all you f'ers are blocking me what are u gonna do about it I start being a **** right back. My fav is when the retards drive through or I should say over my cones at the end of the block across the road and demand I move the trucks blocking the road. Really now do u think I'm really going to listen to u? I really pissed this one guy off good I just picked up my out riggers on the crane there was plenty of room to drive a car through but we were still working so I try to turn the guy around since he came through the cones
> he's all I can make it i know I can I told him I don't think your gonna he starts rolling I'm like hold on a sec so I put my out riggers back out half way, he really liked that. oh did the go fukurselves start coming out. Then there's the you should notify us people... i have a contract with your town i remove 200+ trees a year from your town what am i going to do send a letter to every single person? Hell your cable guy can come inside our cones and park in front of your house to do there work you are not even close to our work this one chick came cursing me out because she had contractors coming, I'm like ok?? Well how can they get to my house? My response "just like your dumb ass did when u ran over my cone, is it still under your car?" Now we are getting the you are butchering my tree people.. best is when I've only removed dead wood from it. I'm like people I'm not getting paid to over trim your parkway tree I get paid to make sure there is no big dead wood and raise it over the street and sidewalk then clear street lights nothing more I assure u I want to do as little work as possible
> 
> I need a good retard to yell at, hope I get one tomorrow.



LOL,,you would never make it here in San Diego like that.
Must be nice to bully the people like that tho, right?
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL,,you would never make it here in San Diego like that.
> Must be nice to bully the people like that tho, right?
> Jeff


I talk to the people just like they talk to me! You talk nice u get nice u a dbag u get it right back! Every now and then I do kill with kindness though I really got to this one guy with it, it was awesome, he was about to pop a vein or something.


----------



## TC262




----------



## KenJax Tree

My grandma passed away Sunday so funeral home today and funeral tomorrow[emoji20]


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> My grandma passed away Sunday so funeral home today and funeral tomorrow[emoji20]


My condolences

It's weird my friends grandma passed away Sunday too. Wonder if u are related? Hmm


----------



## mike515

KenJax Tree said:


> My grandma passed away Sunday so funeral home today and funeral tomorrow[emoji20]



Sorry to hear that, man. I hope you all get through this as well as possible.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> My grandma passed away Sunday so funeral home today and funeral tomorrow[emoji20]



Dang, sorry Chris,,
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

KenJax Tree said:


> My grandma passed away Sunday so funeral home today and funeral tomorrow[emoji20]


Sorry Chris


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Sorry to hear Chris.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Thanks guys


----------



## skinnyd

mattfr12 said:


> So far this things bad ass. The pulling and crushing power are tremendous. Haven't had to use the down pressure bar yet if the feed roller gets it it's over. Haven't had to back anything out or try to reposition to get it to go through. I'll make some videos when we get into nicer weather. 160hp does alot better than I thought it would. Deffinetly notice the fuel difference tho between the 120 deere didn't think it would make much of a difference. We put a good bit of 15" material through it now it has 8 hours on it wanna be done with tightening belts.
> 
> Only thing is the winch set from the factory was much weaker we had to mess with the valve hopefully that takes care of it.


What machines are you familiar with/comparing this to? I am curious about the terex. My hesitation lies in that there are no dealers nearby who would stock parts and such. I hear great things about the machines though.


----------



## tree MDS

The sun is actually out this am. I had 4° earlier. That first day of tee shirt weather is going to especially nice this year. Lol "hey, I'm not dead and its actually warm and sunny out... sweet"! Yeah, I can see it already, going to be beautiful days indeed.


----------



## no tree to big

Got a lil 5 hour elm removal, or so I think. Roll up hell nah how about 10. No lz gotta boom almost fully in to get the puny pieces to the ground. fun fun fun


----------



## Zale

Playing in the snow for the last 36 hours. I hate pushing snow.


----------



## treebilly

I hear you Zale. I almost enjoy it the first push of the season. After that, I'm over it


----------



## mattfr12

skinnyd said:


> What machines are you familiar with/comparing this to? I am curious about the terex. My hesitation lies in that there are no dealers nearby who would stock parts and such. I hear great things about the machines though.



1590 Bandit would be the comparable model to a 750hd. a 770 would be the 1890. It has more crushing maybe more pulling power than a 280xp we are were using. the planetary drive gears have required almost no prep work getting big tops to go through basically so far once the roller touches its a done deal if you can get it in there it will eat it. the autofeed almost never kicks on because you can adjust the roller speed for 18 inch logs seems to be faster than waiting for the engine rpms to recover. I would compare it to the size of a 1590 bandit with the infeed power of the 1890 or close to it. we used a 1590 a lot but had to hit the down pressure bar a lot with big bushy tops. the 750 and 770 if you get the 750hd model are really close in pulling and crushing power almost the same.

parts are only a day away from Michigan I just had the first service done at Vermeer they did the belts and clutch for me after initial break in hours.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got off early on a Beautiful day in San Diego!,,80 degrees at my house,,
The kids want to go to the beach.
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Enjoy the beach Jeff In 3 months I'll be able to sit by the pool after work and relax. 
Glad you like the terex Matt. We've almost got the 250 ready to go. Need to order the last chance cables and replace the Pintel ring yet. How the hell did you manage to bend that thing? Going to flop some of those pines behind the shop next Saturday and put it to work


----------



## Aldegar

Washed my stank ass helmet.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Got off early on a Beautiful day in San Diego!,,80 degrees at my house,,
> The kids want to go to the beach.
> Jeff



Supposed to finally reach 40° or a little higher today. I'll take it. Actually have a couple day job planned for next weekend, so I guess that'll be the unofficial start to my season.. whether I'm ready or not. 

Jeff, that's the most annoying smiley I've ever seen. Some nice work there. Short of him waving a rainbow flag, I don't think you could've found anything more californian looking. lol


----------



## mike515

I cut some wide shelving boards today from this Ash that I cut on my mill. 18 inches by maybe 8 1/2 feet or so. I have plenty of this stuff so I figured I might as well start using it. It will be used in some things I'm building for my house after it's renovated (which you can probably see the havoc of in the background...but we're getting there).


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day. We will be on this beach all week.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Jeff, if u post pics of the beach there must be girls! It's a clearly written rule! 


Jus a we lil elm 50" x 10' butt log


----------



## treebilly

43 degrees and sunny here today. Sure was nice. I was in short sleeves for a bit. 
Finished the water line clearing today. Got to head north to Cleveland tomorrow for the gas company to remove "bat" trees. Hopefully another beautiful day.


----------



## no tree to big

May I ask what A bat tree is?


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> Jeff, if u post pics of the beach there must be girls! It's a clearly written rule!
> 
> 
> Jus a we lil elm 50" x 10' butt log


Looks like you had one of those cross armed helpers in the back ground seeing it well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

A bat tree is a tree that is favorable for migrating Indiana bats to roost in. Rough or loose bark open cavities or lots of deadwood. We have to remove them before the bats migration pattern hits our area. We got till the end of March to do about 100 removals for the gas company. Most need to be just put on the ground but the 30 my crew has are complete clean-up as they are within the city. Large cottenweed, willow, shagbark hickory are a few of the types of trees. When it gets to the rural ROW's I think the people deciding which trees are bat trees just walk the lines and get high all day. They'll mark one tree and not another of the same species closer to the pipeline. Anyhow I think it's a money thing some do gooder thought up. Kinda PITA but I'm on unlimited OT till the end of March


----------



## mike515

treebilly said:


> A bat tree is a tree that is favorable for migrating Indiana bats to roost in. Rough or loose bark open cavities or lots of deadwood. We have to remove them before the bats migration pattern hits our area. We got till the end of March to do about 100 removals for the gas company. Most need to be just put on the ground but the 30 my crew has are complete clean-up as they are within the city. Large cottenweed, willow, shagbark hickory are a few of the types of trees. When it gets to the rural ROW's I think the people deciding which trees are bat trees just walk the lines and get high all day. They'll mark one tree and not another of the same species closer to the pipeline. Anyhow I think it's a money thing some do gooder thought up. Kinda PITA but I'm on unlimited OT till the end of March



That's interesting because the literature I'm seeing and being given by the company we mainly contract with is requiring us to avoid those trees and preserve the habitat for the bats with the full enforcement of the state DNR behind it. I live in Iowa btw. I have no explanation for the difference.


----------



## treebilly

These trees are within the utility ROW. They will be using the full extent of the ROW for the replacement project. We take the trees down prior to migration so they'll roost somewhere else. We do have some type of turtle in our area that'll stop a job until it sees fit to move on. I'll see if I can get the paperwork for the Indiana bat regulations in my area. I know things vary a lot from state to state


----------



## mckeetree

mike515 said:


> View attachment 410075
> 
> 
> I cut some wide shelving boards today from this Ash that I cut on my mill. 18 inches by maybe 8 1/2 feet or so. I have plenty of this stuff so I figured I might as well start using it. It will be used in some things I'm building for my house after it's renovated (which you can probably see the havoc of in the background...but we're getting there).



What brand of mill do you use? I really want to get one. A guy told me I would have to get a kiln and some more stuff...started talking $75,000 investment minimum. Is that true?


----------



## gorman

I caved today and bought a husky 540. Goodbye 201. Weird thing about this saw is I had to cut for 3 minutes straight to tune the electric carb.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Electric carb? Do you mean fuel injector?


----------



## gorman

A "computer" carb. The air fuel mixture is done with a processor. No high and low screws


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Electric carb? Do you mean fuel injector?



He means the auto tune. When you first start it, just let it idle for about a minute before you give it any throttle.
Jeff


----------



## Aldegar

Those new husky saws are nice to buck down trees since they are so light but they have a mind of their own sometimes, same with the newer top handle ones.


----------



## climbhightree

My last 3 days till now (930 am EST )
Day one start:





Day two start:





Day three start (today):









Now (last piece)


----------



## Seedling345

TC262 said:


>



This is funny I wonder if he hates his job much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

climbhightree said:


> My last 3 days till now (930 am EST )
> Day one start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day two start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three start (today):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now (last piece)



That would have been a nice job for a bucket.


----------



## climbhightree

gorman said:


> That would have been a nice job for a bucket.


It would have been nice, especially for the side by the wires...but it would have created its own headaches too. That would have also made another guy almost a requirement...both of which drives up the price.


----------



## tree MDS

climbhightree said:


> It would have been nice, especially for the side by the wires...but it would have created its own headaches too. That would have also made another guy almost a requirement...both of which drives up the price.



Must've been a lot of up and down without a bucket. Looks like a good tree for some old school roping skills either way though. Nice work.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. That tree actually looks like fun to me. I'm kinda jealous, I need a good kill.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol. That tree actually looks like fun to me. I'm kinda jealous, I need a good kill.
> View attachment 411022


Nice out rigger pads amigo


----------



## climbhightree

tree MDS said:


> Must've been a lot of up and down without a bucket. Looks like a good tree for some old school roping skills either way though. Nice work.


It wasn't too bad...but then again I wasn't climbing Lol. We were able to go fairly big, lowering wise, which did help. The climber was pretty beat by the end of the first day though. Hmm maybe I'll ground him tomorrow and I'll go up on the next one. 

The job did take longer than planned though...which sucked. You win some, and you lose some. Over all I'm happy with how the job went...till we went to drop the log and cut up the large base (that took way to long).


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Nice out rigger pads amigo



Oak. They're there.. well I see one anyway. Was a "quickie" set up as I remember. Plus, I got four. Lol


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Oak. They're there.. well I see one anyway. Was a "quickie" set up as I remember. Plus, I got four. Lol


Generally you want them to be bigger then the foot on the outrigger don ya? They may be long but not wide...


----------



## treecutterjr

Spring is finally here! ! Yyyaaaayyyy!


----------



## Seedling345

Looks sweet man


I once knew a guy who knew a guy


----------



## tree MDS

What are those, tree cutter, silver maples? Looking good. What kind of bandit is that? HP?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

climbhightree said:


> My last 3 days till now (930 am EST )
> Day one start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day two start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three start (today):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now (last piece)




3 Days? I don't get it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treecutterjr said:


> Spring is finally here! ! Yyyaaaayyyy!


 I hate to break the news to you buddy, but you have to wait til the Irish sober up then it will be Spring... officially.


----------



## climbhightree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> 3 Days? I don't get it.


Wasn't supposed to be 3 days. The second half of the second day was working in the rain...I had enough of it by 3pm.

Was supposed to be a 30 man hour job (with 2 guys and equipment). But I did under bid it...40 man would have been a better #.

Didn't crane the tree because I didn't want to shut down the whole road (close to a hospital). Don't have a bucket truck...but even that would have taken up a lot of the roadway.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well I guess it is time to put the vodka bottle down, throw away this nasty Speedo I have been living in and try to remember where I put them 44's. I spent yesterday bolting and riveting everything that fell of the truck back on, it was all the same stuff last winter. Got a clearing job, the guy is like," I will pay you 400 for 8 hours" and I am like. " You don't actually expect me to work a whole 8 hours do you?" Jeez, what is this world coming to?

I did managed to break the ice away from the shed, opened the door, took one look and slammed it back shut. At least I was able to put a roof on it before the snow so its all dry but I will be damned if I know what to do with that mess in there.

I could go on but the mailman just came so I am headed to the bank and maybe the range but if they smell me they will probably call the cops.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

climbhightree said:


> Wasn't supposed to be 3 days. The second half of the second day was working in the rain...I had enough of it by 3pm.
> 
> Was supposed to be a 30 man hour job (with 2 guys and equipment). But I did under bid it...40 man would have been a better #.
> 
> Didn't crane the tree because I didn't want to shut down the whole road (close to a hospital). Don't have a bucket truck...but even that would have taken up a lot of the roadway.



Those pre-topped maples are ****ing pain.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Whelp, since nobody sent me any money today I guess I am going to sit here in my filthy underwear and continue to suck down screwdrivers. I know what yer thinking: ' Who gave this guy a gun?" You gotta love America.

I had a lot of fun plowing this season, didn't have any accidents, a couple 'on purposes' though. Its Ok, I made out pretty good on the insurance money I think.

My whole sleep pattern is totally screwed but I have been making it to the gime in the mornings but the doctors tell me I need a hip and a new therapist because they can't prescribe anymore drugs but there really ain't nobody else in the book I haven't made get a restraining order.

I can't believe my wife hasn't divorced me especially since I threw a fit at my kid's gym. Hey, if you are gonna sit there and complain the instructor is yelling at yer kid and not do something about it...

I was crashed out on the bleachers with the women talking about how the instructor is way to mean to the kids and makes them cry. I was brought to attention by her horrid high pitched rasping which infuriated me to the point where I got up and stomped into the gym area, grabbed a foam block and threw it at the lady screaming, " Who wants to party!?" Then chased her around crying about how nobody ever wanted to party with me. They don't, they say they do but nobody likes the way I party.

Anyway, no charges were filed and everything is Ok because no one really knows if I am serious or not but I think I made a point to that special person I keep hearing about and the women think I am some kind of hero but in reality I just can't stand high pitched rasping, that's why I go to a therapist.

Me and another guy got into it on Facebook and hewas threatening to come down here and kick my ass again. That's funny. It all started over my new mud tires I bought for plowing but when I asked him why he doesn't climb he got really upset and went off like Justin Conners.

Now anybody who thinks mud tires aren't good in the snow and doesn't climb trees should, well, I don't know what they should do aside from shut the **** up. How a person can argue with logic like mine in beyond me, oh, yeah, they are full of ****, that's how.

So I went to the doctor about my hip and it was a new guy so I ask if he was the FNG and he said he had no idea what that meant which surprised me because my old doctor was pretty damn smart. I am not sure they will let me back in the building.

Well I guess that is all for now as I feel I am about to pass out.


----------



## treecutterjr

Bandit 1890hd! Got a CAT engine. I don't know the HD actually. 2something, I think. Good old "water maple". It was rotten on one side.


----------



## mike515

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Whelp, since nobody sent me any money today I guess I am going to sit here in my filthy underwear and continue to suck down screwdrivers. I know what yer thinking: ' Who gave this guy a gun?" You gotta love America.
> 
> I had a lot of fun plowing this season, didn't have any accidents, a couple 'on purposes' though. Its Ok, I made out pretty good on the insurance money I think.
> 
> My whole sleep pattern is totally screwed but I have been making it to the gime in the mornings but the doctors tell me I need a hip and a new therapist because they can't prescribe anymore drugs but there really ain't nobody else in the book I haven't made get a restraining order.
> 
> I can't believe my wife hasn't divorced me especially since I threw a fit at my kid's gym. Hey, if you are gonna sit there and complain the instructor is yelling at yer kid and not do something about it...
> 
> I was crashed out on the bleachers with the women talking about how the instructor is way to mean to the kids and makes them cry. I was brought to attention by her horrid high pitched rasping which infuriated me to the point where I got up and stomped into the gym area, grabbed a foam block and threw it at the lady screaming, " Who wants to party!?" Then chased her around crying about how nobody ever wanted to party with me. They don't, they say they do but nobody likes the way I party.
> 
> Anyway, no charges were filed and everything is Ok because no one really knows if I am serious or not but I think I made a point to that special person I keep hearing about and the women think I am some kind of hero but in reality I just can't stand high pitched rasping, that's why I go to a therapist.
> 
> Me and another guy got into it on Facebook and hewas threatening to come down here and kick my ass again. That's funny. It all started over my new mud tires I bought for plowing but when I asked him why he doesn't climb he got really upset and went off like Justin Conners.
> 
> Now anybody who thinks mud tires aren't good in the snow and doesn't climb trees should, well, I don't know what they should do aside from shut the **** up. How a person can argue with logic like mine in beyond me, oh, yeah, they are full of ****, that's how.
> 
> So I went to the doctor about my hip and it was a new guy so I ask if he was the FNG and he said he had no idea what that meant which surprised me because my old doctor was pretty damn smart. I am not sure they will let me back in the building.
> 
> Well I guess that is all for now as I feel I am about to pass out.



Holy ****!! What?!  

I'm quoting this so he gets an alert and remembers this when he wakes up.


----------



## Zale

Doctor sounds about his normal self.


----------



## no tree to big

Halfway through trimming 5000 trees woop woop


----------



## climbhightree




----------



## treecutterjr

Another beautiful spring like day yesterday.


----------



## treecutterjr

Pulled up to cut down a tree the other day. No one was home so I called the lady and left a message like, "headed to do your tree today, call me back with any questions. " (I don't know why I didn't say I'm in your front yard, but who knows? )

so we put down boards backed the crane in the middle of the front yard. Unfolded the crane, lifted Climber in the tree and just as we were about to start customer calls. 

"Hey, I'm not there, but the baby sitter is and I'll be back around lunch to pay you"

remember: no one is home.

So I say, " okay. We'll be there shortly the address is 4911 right? " 

"No, its 4931."

................... 
" okay we're on the way"

I was at the wrong house, in the wrong yard, about to cut down the wrong tree. We folded up and hit the trail super quick! 

The neighbor came out and stole their newspaper when we first pulled up so I wonder if they'll ask what those tree guys were doing in the yard? 

Who knows close one. Guess my memory isn't what it used to be. The tree definitely looked bigger than I remembered too. 
I kept thinking I must have under bid this one!


----------



## climbhightree

treecutterjr said:


> Pulled up to cut down a tree the other day. No one was home so I called the lady and left a message like, "headed to do your tree today, call me back with any questions. " (I don't know why I didn't say I'm in your front yard, but who knows? )
> 
> so we put down boards backed the crane in the middle of the front yard. Unfolded the crane, lifted Climber in the tree and just as we were about to start customer calls.
> 
> "Hey, I'm not there, but the baby sitter is and I'll be back around lunch to pay you"
> 
> remember: no one is home.
> 
> So I say, " okay. We'll be there shortly the address is 4911 right? "
> 
> "No, its 4931."
> 
> ...................
> " okay we're on the way"
> 
> I was at the wrong house, in the wrong yard, about to cut down the wrong tree. We folded up and hit the trail super quick!
> 
> The neighbor came out and stole their newspaper when we first pulled up so I wonder if they'll ask what those tree guys were doing in the yard?
> 
> Who knows close one. Guess my memory isn't what it used to be. The tree definitely looked bigger than I remembered too.
> I kept thinking I must have under bid this one!


Memory? No written contract or written estimate?


----------



## treecutterjr

I did. emailed her an estimate and all but i didn't write the house# for some reason, just the street. And the houses were identical and the trees( both maples) were in the same spot in both yards. Idk. Being lazy about that stuff will get you I guess.


----------



## climbhightree

treecutterjr said:


> I did. emailed her an estimate and all but i didn't write the house# for some reason, just the street. And the houses were identical and the trees( both maples) were in the same spot in both yards. Idk. Being lazy about that stuff will get you I guess.


Understood. 

I have a quite a few customers where I do work at their second house...but the job card sometimes only has their billing address on. Which gets confusing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treecutterjr said:


> Pulled up to cut down a tree the other day. No one was home so I called the lady and left a message like, "headed to do your tree today, call me back with any questions. " (I don't know why I didn't say I'm in your front yard, but who knows? )
> 
> so we put down boards backed the crane in the middle of the front yard. Unfolded the crane, lifted Climber in the tree and just as we were about to start customer calls.
> 
> "Hey, I'm not there, but the baby sitter is and I'll be back around lunch to pay you"
> 
> remember: no one is home.
> 
> So I say, " okay. We'll be there shortly the address is 4911 right? "
> 
> "No, its 4931."
> 
> ...................
> " okay we're on the way"
> 
> I was at the wrong house, in the wrong yard, about to cut down the wrong tree. We folded up and hit the trail super quick!
> 
> The neighbor came out and stole their newspaper when we first pulled up so I wonder if they'll ask what those tree guys were doing in the yard?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows close one. Guess my memory isn't what it used to be. The tree definitely looked bigger than I remembered too.
> I kept thinking I must have under bid this one!




It doesn't really matter, they all have to come down anyway... right?


----------



## treebilly

Feeling better today doc?


----------



## luckydad

treebilly said:


> Feeling better today doc?


You going to put the new chipper to work this weekend Treebilly ??


----------



## mike515

I didn't go out today. I spent the day installing all new wiring in my house since contractors in my area are the most worthless, unreliable group of people to waste the local oxygen supply. It amazes me that they stay in business. I got tired of waiting (we have a deadline) so a friend and I did the job ourselves. We spent about 3 hours last weekend and about 7 hours today and got almost the entire electrical system replaced....totally up to code and ready for "rough" inspection next week. I'll pull the old exposed wiring tomorrow. Anything that wasn't exposed was pulled when we snaked the new stuff.

Edit to say....I don't live in that house and it's mostly gutted right now. It would be nice to move back some day if people ever get their **** together. I've been out of my house for 6 months now.


----------



## treebilly

luckydad said:


> You going to put the new chipper to work this weekend Treebilly ??


Unfortunately it's pouring down rain and will be till noon tomorrow so no trying out the chipper. Hopefully next weekend. Gonna go to "work" instead to do a tool inventory and order for all the crews. Boss is planning on calling the rest of the guys back in a week and wants me to make sure things are ready for them and the new hires. 
I did knock out a good chunk of my bat trees this week. Waiting on permits from the city of Cleveland to do the last ten. Going to get started on a county project till then. 
Also interviewed a climber today. I've been told a lot of good things about him by others over the last couple years. Seems to know his stuff. I hope that him and my boss can make a deal. I need someone that can step up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I spent the day doing push ups and situps and doing karate moves in the mirror and working down screwdrivers made with cheap concentrated orange juice and top shelf vodka til my wife and kid came home from the Cheesecake Factory. I gotta say I don't like cheesecake and I don't like factories and I don't like people so in the interim of my madcap work out( while blasting ' Radar Love' over and over and over and over) I did a little dusting and vacuuming as there was no way in hell I was going to the Y on the weekend, the weekdays are bad enough.

They came home around three, my wife asked me if I had showered and shaved yet, I told her if she meant my balls then I did and promptly set forward to playing Frisbee with the kid. Its been pouring rain since last night so we did it in the house.

I heard Jeff had some promising results with the erectile dysfunction implants, that MDS's mom finally convinced him that girls are nothing to be afraid of (she's lying), and 101 set fire to New Jersey... again. So I wish you all a safe and happy holiday, I will be spending it trying to remember where I put my chipper and trying on my wife's underwear but its not really important because everyday I get closer and closer to heading out to Iowa and joining Beans in the fight to rid the planet of zombies. That day is coming and its coming fast if its not here already.

Also; I took the advice of Del Corbin and read ' Nausea'( which I have been afraid to do since high school) and I have to tell you that: 1. I knew it all along and 2: Don't read that ****, NO NO NO. Don't do it unn uhh. BIG MISTAKE!


As far as everything else is concerned? Well we are all hanging on by just a thread whether you want to admit that or not so get out and be positive! if that doesn't work pop a handful of Tylenol and take a ****ing nap.


----------



## tree MDS

Fear not, The Dan, summer is coming. You'll be out in the wee hours of the morning high stepping around your yard in your leopard print thong, sporting your bug-eye goggles and defending the parameter with your pellet gun before you know it. Lol...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just looked over a clearing job that should keep me busy for a week. Pretty easy gig, going to have a guy with a big track machine pushing my chipper through the woods and over the dale. So I have to put off a couple things from last year which kinda sucks.


----------



## capetrees

When the men in the white coats come to get you and of course confiscate your computer as they always do, it'll be hard to convince them to let you go after reading your posts in here. 

My advise to you is to keep your arms stretched out at all times. It's harder for them to throw the net over you when they come to get you.


----------



## tree MDS

I've got a few things I could attempt to do. Getting started at the beginning of the year is one of the hardest parts for me. All the damn snow still on the ground, and the mud season to follow is a lot of the problem. The whole death bed scene I went through this winter hasn't helped my motivation (or anything for that matter) either. The MDS will prevail though.. too damn miserable to just die.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yeah, its going to be a slopfest on this clearing job, dude said his track machine will be fine....OOOOOO KAY!

These other jobs are right by the road and they are smash and grab, the kind that puts me back in my leopard skin by 2.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> When the men in the white coats come to get you and of course confiscate your computer as they always do, it'll be hard to convince them to let you go after reading your posts in here.
> 
> My advise to you is to keep your arms stretched out at all times. It's harder for them to throw the net over you when they come to get you.



What I don't understand is why no one has come already.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What I don't understand is why no one has come already.



Maybe you just need to get out more. Try a political event or something.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Got my loader back with the winch installed last week. Happy to have that taken care of so its ready to go. Just need the phone to ring, the snow to melt, the ground to dry out, and the temp to get into the 60's. Then maybe I will adjust my attitude and quit being such a grump.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I heard Jeff had some promising results with the erectile dysfunction implants.




Jeff


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Yesterday was take your girlfriend to work day. She helped me cable a big elm, prune a box elder, prune two crab apples and crown reduction on 4 big apples they are still dormant. I almost feel like a real arborist again. Well, thats what I tell her any way.


----------



## treecutterjr

In and out today.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Had an appointment to take my Wagon in to the dealer, I already called and said I thought it was either the front axle u-joints or the front shaft so I get there and give them the keys and reiterate, " when in 4x4 and give is gas it sounds like a joint up front somewhere.... an hour later they come and get me, walk me under the truck to point out how everything is fine so they ship me out. I am thinking that I really must be nuts but I cleared it up by putting it in 4x4 and giving it gas...SHOCKED EVERYBODY! The mechanic was like, " no one told me to put it in 4x4 and who drives like that anyway?"

So I am getting a brand new shaft next week. Whose is the nut now! Jesus! Why do you think I am this way? Its you! Its them! Its everybody else! Its NOT me!

Then I sharpened and gassed all my bitches then took the chipper to the clearing job for tomorrow, looked at a job on the way back then went back to bolting things that had fallen off my Wagon last winter and applying grease here and there. One thing I noticed about these Dodges is that the body mounts hold water so I popped them out , dried them and filled them with grease. Just the lower portions, not the whole mounts.

I am really liking parking my stuff up at this horse farm. I am on an old tennis court and have it all to myself but the great thing about it is all the girls. I mean with the tight pants and high boots and the bouncing up and down and up and down and up and down... and here I come up rolling slow in my Wagon looking like I eat ***** for a living all leering like, maybe throw a saw over my shoulder for effect...


----------



## treecutterjr

Managed to squeeze him in at the end before the end of the day. Gotta go back and chip tho


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Jeff



Oh just play along, you'll just tire yerself out any other way.

I was talking to this dude who was selling his tree business because he had herniated discs and was risking paralysis if he kept it up so I asked him, I said, " So what you really are selling is a chance at paralysis? Hey, if you throw in some carpal tunnel syndrome and a case of angina you have a deal!"


----------



## treebilly

Got tired of moving mats around today when I should've just had flaggers, so I called it at 3:30. Nobody argued with me either. It was a sunny 67 F and two of my groundies had a tough time working. All they could think about was getting the bikes out. Can't blame them either. Going at it again tomorrow with traffic control. It really was a beautiful day.


----------



## capetrees

treecutterjr said:


> In and out today.



I'm always interested to know what a removal like this costs considering all the equipment and manpower. Mind if I ask? I have no clue considering I don't have trees that big in my neck of the woods.


----------



## treecutterjr

I did it for twelve but it was sort of a sub job. The guy that started doing it was climbing it and decided the tops were too dead to climb (they were) so he called me. Went pretty smooth. Got there about 10, headed some where else by 1.


----------



## climbhightree

treecutterjr said:


> I did it for twelve but it was sort of a sub job. The guy that started doing it was climbing it and decided the tops were too dead to climb (they were) so he called me. Went pretty smooth. Got there about 10, headed some where else by 1.


Whole tree dead? Or just the tops? How many on your crew? 

It doesn't look that bad, climbing wise...The tree still has bark on it, and it is a oak tree. 3 hours though...you all bang it out.
[emoji106]


----------



## treecutterjr

The very tip tops were falling apart. The tree was still fairly solid. We had to climb to hook a couple leads. And we roped off a few limbs too. 

It could have been climbed but I think he was just bombing stuff down into the neighbors yard and she told him to get out. Said a window screen got broken or something.


----------



## no tree to big

treecutterjr said:


> The very tip tops were falling apart. The tree was still fairly solid. We had to climb to hook a couple leads. And we roped off a few limbs too.
> 
> It could have been climbed but I think he was just bombing stuff down into the neighbors yard and she told him to get out. Said a window screen got broken or something.


Nah dude realized getting the trunk log down was gonna suck unless the deck was crunched...


----------



## climbhightree

no tree to big said:


> Nah dude realized getting the trunk log down was gonna suck unless the deck was crunched...


Suck yes...but was still doable.

What I wonder is did he make any money on the job. Since he climbed some of it before, hen paid 12 to get someone else to do it.


----------



## no tree to big

The motor in my buick locked up  just another pile of junk in my driveway now... well at least I get to drive my camaro again to bad it gets 8 Miles a gallon(the reason I parked it) now I have to get my other camaro put together and out of the garage so I can pull the motor in the Buick, grrrrr


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Nah dude realized getting the trunk log down was gonna suck unless the deck was crunched...



He paid $1200 for a lesson.


----------



## treecutterjr

I personally don't think he did, but who knows. It was in the good hood. He could got 15/16 for it maybe


----------



## pro94lt

The flood gates have opened... spring is here and I'm definitely not in spring time shape...


----------



## no tree to big

pro94lt said:


> The flood gates have opened... spring is here and I'm definitely not in spring time shape...


Our flood gates opened middle of December to bad it froze up shortly after... whether killed us! Hope the private side stays slow for a month or so


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> The motor in my buick locked up  just another pile of junk in my driveway now... well at least I get to drive my camaro again to bad it gets 8 Miles a gallon(the reason I parked it) now I have to get my other camaro put together and out of the garage so I can pull the motor in the Buick, grrrrr



ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jeff


Do you wear an eye patch?


----------



## harrold

no tree to big said:


> The motor in my buick locked up  just another pile of junk in my driveway now... well at least I get to drive my camaro again to bad it gets 8 Miles a gallon(the reason I parked it) now I have to get my other camaro put together and out of the garage so I can pull the motor in the Buick, grrrrr



What kind of buick and motor


----------



## no tree to big

harrold said:


> What kind of buick and motor


01 regal gs 3.8 supercharged


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, that sounds like a real *****. I gotta do a water pump and timing chain in the Riviera. Pita. I'm hoping the Malibu holds out till I get around to it. Those 305's were notorious grenades, so I'm not holding my breath lol.


----------



## no tree to big

I had an 86 caprice with a 305 that I just scrapped beat the **** out of it motor is still good damn near rusted in half so when the starter crapped in January I called it quits. 

I always thought the 305/350 was pretty tough


----------



## OLD OAK

This stump was hard as a rock, it didn't help that I hit a big ass pipe that someone stuck in the base of the tree years ago. Tree blow over 2 years ago.


----------



## luckydad

I love these little trees [emoji4][emoji4]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

I love " one cuts" also. I'm also glad to see more people out to rid us of them damn Bradford pears.


----------



## Ferguson system

clearing a path over water pipelines. Path is 2 km long and 6 meters wide.


----------



## bigremovals

treebilly said:


> I love " one cuts" also. I'm also glad to see more people out to rid us of them damn Bradford pears.


dad always bitches about bradfords i guess in the 90s thats all he usually did was take out bradford pears


----------



## jefflovstrom

Changed out all the teeth, pockets and bolts on our Vermeer 672 stump grinder,,love that beast!,
We were working on the beach in Oceanside all week last week, that was nice,,
This week we are inland doing over 100 removals, with the perfect weather,,
I love San Diego,,it was a beautiful week.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Changed out all the teeth, pockets and bolts on our Vermeer 672 stump grinder,,love that beast!,
> We were working on the beach in Oceanside all week last week, that was nice,,
> This week we are inland doing over 100 removals, with the perfect weather,,
> I love San Diego,,it was a beautiful week.
> Jeff



Changed all the pockets? What teeth are you running on yours, Jeff? I have the yellow jackets and am happy with them.


----------



## treebilly

Blakes how do you keep those yellow jackets from loosening up. Ours seem to vibrate loose after about ten minutes of grinding. It might just be the guys that are doing it but everytime I have to use it, I gotta tighten a bunch up.


----------



## luckydad

Whew, I sure wished we had a crane on this one in the lake today !!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Riviera? Malibu?

Anyway:

I sobered up enough to get three full days on this clearing job and we have been hammering the living piss out of it. I keep forgetting to bring a camera but we have been having a lot of fun indiscriminately chopping down trees and burning diesel.

When I showed up on the third day I was told we were changing direction and going to remove a bunch of tall hickory inside the fence... well there goes the indiscrimination. I didn't bring any climbing gear and only had a pulley and porty which we were using for the smash and grab in the woods. The kid breaks out his shiny new Sherril bag and heads up one of them saying **** like, " I don't use a climbing line" and "I am not sure I can tie the knots once I am up there" and " This saw never ran right" . So after nervously watching him trim a few small limbs off the trunk he wisely and thankfully gave up and came down. We didn't even a climbing between the two of us so I used my old 12strand that we had been using to pull trees with the big Bobcat. I hated those beeners with the green buttons but I was able to wiggle into the kid's saddle and figure out the procedure for clipping on a saw.

The client won't let me pull my chipper out of there until I give him a couple more days. I'm like, " I gotta get my truck fixed!" He is like " NO!" I am like, " I gotta get this tooth pulled." He is like, "NO!" I am like, " I'm scheduled for a hip operation", He did say anything to that, he just walked away.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Changed all the pockets? What teeth are you running on yours, Jeff? I have the yellow jackets and am happy with them.
> 
> I have not tried the yellow jackets yet, probably should.
> Jeff


----------



## Jed1124

Pruned one apple, watched my boss climb and pull some deadwood and hangers on an oak. Then hit a crab that was never touched and crazy full. I can't wait for spray season! Picture of the crab. Always forget the before pic. Pruned for structure. Took a lot out. Nice to be outside but I can't wait for the snow to stop falling. I'd usually start hitting the fruit with hort oil about now. This is about a long as a winter as I can remember.


----------



## Jed1124

Damn sideways pics!


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Blakes how do you keep those yellow jackets from loosening up. Ours seem to vibrate loose after about ten minutes of grinding. It might just be the guys that are doing it but everytime I have to use it, I gotta tighten a bunch up.



Is the cutter wheel worn? Mine is and that's why from time to time my green teeth pockets get a tad bit loose.


----------



## treebilly

Gorman it's not worn. Sorry I meant just the teeth, not the pockets. I really liked the green teeth, but I'm not the one who does the purchasing. We're running an 852 and it came with the yellow jackets.


----------



## mike515

Spent about half the day yesterday and half the day today removing this long row of dead pines. No clean up. You can't see the power line in the pic but it zigzags all the way down the lane. 77 removals in all. Then we knocked out a huge dead Elm in the customers back yard this afternoon.


----------



## no tree to big

mike515 said:


> View attachment 413494
> 
> 
> Spent about half the day yesterday and half the day today removing this long row of dead pines. No clean up. You can't see the power line in the pic but it zigzags all the way down the lane. 77 removals in all. Then we knocked out a huge dead Elm in the customers back yard this afternoon.


Why did all these die but none just to the left?


----------



## mike515

no tree to big said:


> Why did all these die but none just to the left?



They will. The pines anyway. There are some others to the left that should be fine. He's just trying to keep the ones that are still alive for as long as he can but he knows we will have to come back in the future to take them out. All of the trees we took out where about as tall as the one in the upper right corner...maybe 45-50 feet tall. It used to be such a great stand of trees.

Edit to say....there where a few to the left that we took out but you can't see them in the pic very well because they are hidden by others and down the lane a ways.


----------



## no tree to big

Its just odd that a perfect line of trees died but none or few outside that line did


----------



## mike515

There are some back to the left that are dead but not in the pic. We didn't take those out. Only the ones that may have hit the power lines. The customer will take the rest himself. And I was generous with what I decided may hit the line...like..... if the tree could fall directly toward the line and grow 15-20 feet taller on the way down....I took it out for him. The power company is paying for it and what I do is pretty much left up to me so I treat the customers pretty generously just to help them out. I get paid the same either way and what I decide is fine with the power company. They trust me. In fact, they usually take service calls and tell the customer that they will send me out and I will be the one who decides what we will do and how far we will go.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treebilly said:


> Blakes how do you keep those yellow jackets from loosening up. Ours seem to vibrate loose after about ten minutes of grinding. It might just be the guys that are doing it but everytime I have to use it, I gotta tighten a bunch up.


I haven't notice any real issue. Occasionally one or two will loosen up if I bang around in the rocks for too long.


----------



## climbhightree

mike515 said:


> They will. The pines anyway. There are some others to the left that should be fine. He's just trying to keep the ones that are still alive for as long as he can but he knows we will have to come back in the future to take them out. All of the trees we took out where about as tall as the one in the upper right corner...maybe 45-50 feet tall. It used to be such a great stand of trees.
> 
> Edit to say....there where a few to the left that we took out but you can't see them in the pic very well because they are hidden by others and down the lane a ways.


What kind of power line? Are you sure the power company didn't spray a herbicide on the trees, in their ROW?


----------



## mike515

climbhightree said:


> What kind of power line? Are you sure the power company didn't spray a herbicide on the trees, in their ROW?



Nah...they weren't sprayed. I would know if they were sprayed. This is a smaller rural power cooperative owned by members. It isn't run like the large companies using commercial line clearance companies. I know everything that happens with the trees. There are no "butchers" here. I've been there for so long that many of the members are on a first name basis with me. In fact, some of them don't even bother calling the office to put in a work order....they have my cell number and just call me directly. It's a good gig.


----------



## climbhightree

So what is killing them then? 

Usually any time there it almost a straight line in death, or damage, to a group of plants it is a chemical factor (not natural, that tends to be more random).


----------



## mike515

Probably nematodes. It kind of looks like a line of trees but again...there are a lot of other dead trees to the left of the pic. There are really only a handful of pines left that look unaffected but they will all die eventually. It's fairly widespread around here. But there are various other conifers in the stand that appear to be just fine. And the power line doesn't run above all those dead trees. It's above the few right in the front of the pic but it crosses the lane from there and comes back over down the lane a ways....so most of those trees have never been trimmed out of the lines.


----------



## tree MDS

Yarr.... 'twas another beauty...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Goober!,,,
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

Happy spring!


----------



## manilu

Today workout


----------



## no tree to big

Already got creek work rollin, stupid beaver dams! Twas a 3 foot water level difference when we started. sure would be nice to have a clam on a k boom for these could only get 2 handfuls with the clam, 24 foot just ain't enough.


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Already got creek work rollin, stupid beaver dams! Twas a 3 foot water level difference when we started. sure would be nice to have a clam on a k boom for these could only get 2 handfuls with the clam, 24 foot just ain't enough.



That's an interesting job to get.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> That's an interesting job to get.


We have a contract with the county for waterway management: beaver dams, log jams, bank restoration, fallin trees, or whatever else that disrupts water flow. It's all T&M they also include any removals or trimming on any wetland, prarie, wildlife habitat, many county right of ways, flood plain buyout land, and some forest preserve work. 10 years ago they cut funding for these projects, before that the company had a 10 man "river crew" they made about 2.5 million a year on that contract now it's roughly only 250k a year


----------



## gorman

$250k a year is still a lot of cheddar.


----------



## no tree to big

Yes it is a very nice contract, there is 250 budgeted and they have to use it or it will be cut the next year so we are pretty much guaranteed that $


----------



## gorman

That is a very nice deal. Gotta use up the money or you get cut next year. I gotta get one of those.


----------



## no tree to big

Not many out there, good luck


----------



## tree MDS

manilu said:


> Today workout



Certainty a couple of jovial looking blokes!!!


----------



## Zale

Yeah, these guys could be better than AA.


----------



## no tree to big

Didn't he cut his leg off or something?


----------



## KenJax Tree

I don't think he cut his leg off, but in his last video he was leaving the job site on a stretcher[emoji52]


----------



## Zale

no tree to big said:


> Didn't he cut his leg off or something?



Cut his calf . The video doesn't show it but I suspect he was one handing and it swung into his calf. It looked really gross. I do miss him though. He was one funny guy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

FTA was a trip too


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Yeah, these guys could be better than AA.



Yeah, I'm already hearing the Benny hill song in my head. Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Took my wife to see 50 shades last night...


----------



## capetrees

She knows how to drive on her own. She took you


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Took my wife to see 50 shades last night...



Hope u got yours. I had to watch Magic Mike with my wife so I feel your pain.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am just gonna kick it at home and watch tv on my only day off.
Jeff


----------



## mike515

Milled a few logs today....finally. Hickory, cherry and oak. Nice looking boards.


----------



## capetrees

gorman said:


> Hope u got yours. I had to watch Magic Mike with my wife so I feel your pain.



Had to??

Oh boy, that's a good one


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

capetrees said:


> She knows how to drive on her own. She took you



I have been trying to relinquish some control unto her, its hard, by the time we get to wherever she has driven us and the car has stopped I am pretty much exhausted.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Tree climbing 101 with my chief financial officer today. I had to explain to her this morning that if she would have competed in the RMC ITCC we would be in Tampa right now. Look out next year.


----------



## BC WetCoast

get a room


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


It was beautiful yesturday, today it snowed... maybe by Wednesday it will be beautiful again


----------



## Pelorus

Started day on the road (Huntsville to Aurora, Ontario) by 5:00am, got home 11:30 pm
Dismantled 4 large b. walnuts via Hobbs lowering device. Should have been a crane job...
Nice trees, but owners were sick of the squirrel orgies, and falling nuts on roof / deck.


----------



## capetrees

Squirrel orgies and falling nuts

There's a joke in there somewhere .......


----------



## climbhightree

My morning started well...then suddenly not so much. 






Got her upright and back to work pretty quickly though


----------



## KenJax Tree

Trimming the trees along my own street and i'll do my own and get paid for it[emoji3]


----------



## skinnyd

climbhightree said:


> My morning started well...then suddenly not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got her upright and back to work pretty quickly though


Nice work on getting her righted. its important to shut it off right away and flip it quick so the oil doesn't get into the cylinder and cause a lock on the motor. I cant see in the photo but did you have a fiddle block or 5:1 device to pull on the rope?


----------



## climbhightree

skinnyd said:


> Nice work on getting her righted. its important to shut it off right away and flip it quick so the oil doesn't get into the cylinder and cause a lock on the motor. I cant see in the photo but did you have a fiddle block or 5:1 device to pull on the rope?


Yeah i shut it down as soon as i ran back to it, after bailing. Had it upright in 20 minutes. Took me longer to get the grapple off (with the brush/logs in it), and the gear down to the mini, and everything setup, than cranking it back up...truck was way up the hill on the road.

I put a pulley up in the oak tree, thankfully the tree was there, and used a come-a-long on a porta wrap to crank it back upright. My climber was in a tree, so was just me.

Lost some deisel fuel, but other than that it seems ok.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Wife took a few pics of me stuffing the chipper in front of our house


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> Wife took a few pics of me stuffing the chipper in front of our houseView attachment 414477
> View attachment 414478


The real question did she bring u a home cooked lunch?


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> The real question did she bring u a home cooked lunch?



Lol. Yeah, maybe she was real nice and raised the hump on the sleep number for him! Just saying.


----------



## KenJax Tree

No home cooked lunch but she went to Subway, i'll get a good home cooked dinner though........no sleep number in my house[emoji23]


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> No home cooked lunch but she went to Subway, i'll get a good home cooked dinner though........no sleep number in my house[emoji23]


Pshhhh


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like the same old school lettering on my trucks. My sign guy would know the name of the style, I forget. Don't see that too often these days.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Close but where do you see a logo?[emoji1]


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Close but where do you see a logo?[emoji1]



I was just talking about the lettering.


----------



## gorman

Took down a medium sized beech, 4' dbh with only one ground guy. He was hustling real good. Not bad for the first day back on the books for spring.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. That must've been brutal on that saw ripping that stump like that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Between taking my wife to see that movie and being out in the cold sun my face is chapped indeed. Here I am keeping up appearances, this is after the third day thining these woods, its been a ****ing fight since day one through the bramble and the mud.






Today was the 5th full day, not only is my wife suspicious about me actually working this much but I am about sick of it myself.






All this has basically been some sort of well planned hack and slash.







Me and my boyfriend have been cutting through that ******** up yonder and I have had about enough though the parts were we made chip pile angels and finger popped each other's assholes was kinda fun.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Nice. That must've been brutal on that saw ripping that stump like that.



Stop it, you sound like a *****.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Stop it, you sound like a *****.



You gonna clean up all that other crap laying about everywhere in the first couple pics, or just keep rolling along? Looking good.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Nice. That must've been brutal on that saw ripping that stump like that.



I should have bought a ripper chain. Never got one but now i got a thinking. Anyone know how those are to sharpen??


----------



## KenJax Tree

gorman said:


> I should have bought a ripper chain. Never got one but now i got a thinking. Anyone know how those are to sharpen??


Make one, just make your top plate angle 10°-15° instead of 25°-30°


----------



## gorman

Is that all they are!??! Damn. Wish I knew cause I had to sharpen that chain 3x


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah thats pretty much all it is.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Its not cold enough for liquor and not warm enough for beer so I stopped for a case of wine on the way home, going to make a fishy Caesar tonight accompanied with a California chardonnay then hope to warm my chilly nose betwixt a supple set of asscheeks. They want me back for one more day tomorrow down in that **** hole which I am not thrilled about but that only serves to prove my theory that freewill is an illusion.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Gorman make sure you drop the depth gauges to about .015-.020 too


----------



## gorman

Sooooo, lower???? What are they usually? I just use a flat file to check fhem


----------



## KenJax Tree

gorman said:


> Sooooo, lower???? What are they usually? I just use a flat file to check fhem


Usually .025ish so a few more strokes of a file should get it there


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> You gonna clean up all that other crap laying about everywhere in the first couple pics, or just keep rolling along? Looking good.



No, I am just felling and chipping what my little 90 will get, they have been tossing the thing around down there with that monster of a Bobcat and will come in with some kind of brush hog after I leave. They broke the grapple bucket a couple days ago, had it fixed this morning but I wasn't around for any of that.

I think we uncovered an old still condenser, a couple pre-war washing machines, and a promising harrow plow. We built one bridge out of chips and one out of hickory logs.


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> Gorman make sure you drop the depth gauges to about .015-.020 too





gorman said:


> Sooooo, lower???? What are they usually? I just use a flat file to check fhem





KenJax Tree said:


> Usually .025ish so a few more strokes of a file should get it there


That would actually be higher so you don't want to take more off


----------



## KenJax Tree

no tree to big said:


> That would actually be higher so you don't want to take more off


Yup you're right brain fart.


----------



## Affordabletree

How do you like that terex chipper chris? And is it a 730 or 750


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Also, this is the first time wearing chaps.


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Also, this is the first time wearing chaps.



except for in the bedroom obviously


----------



## KenJax Tree

Affordabletree said:


> How do you like that terex chipper chris? And is it a 730 or 750


That one is a TAC 730 they just bought that a few months ago. I haven't really worked with this chipper much be it seems pretty nice and is much better than the Vermeer they traded in. They must like it though because they want to buy a few more.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Sooooo, lower???? What are they usually? I just use a flat file to check fhem


Use two or three quarters,,seriously.
Jeff


gorman said:


> Sooooo, lower???? What are they usually? I just use a flat file to check fhem



Seriously, just use a couple of quarter's.
Jeff


----------



## treecutterjr

Spring has return-eth. Hallelujah, hallelujah!











Dead maple in the a.m. no money for complete removal, so half removal it is. 
















Rotten sweet gum in the p.m. that went super quick! ! Yyyaaaayyyy! !! Plus I got my stump cutter back!!




I started that stump 3 weeks ago, when my wheel fell off. Finally got back to finish it.


----------



## gorman

Is your wheel still sparking? What caused it to do that?


----------



## treecutterjr

The bigger shaft they replaced wasn't torqued to the correct specs. It was torqued to the smaller shaft specs. So essentially it started screwing out/un-threading from the hydraulic motor. As it slid out more and more it was making contact with the bolts and the side of the machine and stuff. Atleast that's what they told me.


----------



## gorman

Climbed two maples and finished the day by getting a cat out of a tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

LOL, at first it looked liked you topped them, then I saw your notch,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

That cat looks embarrassed that you caught him


----------



## gorman

That cat smelled like piss.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And on the 7th day The Dan didn't even bother getting out of bed... until the liquor store opened.

Finally got out of that hole after 6 days so today I drove around a little bit then came home and passed out from mimosa before noon.


----------



## pro94lt

What does the doctor drink?


----------



## Zale

I think just about anything.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> That cat smelled like piss.



Most tomcats do...if they haven't been fixed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> I think just about anything.



Can't a lady have some bubbly without everybody getting into her business?






Anyway:

Rained out today and I really wanted to get these two tree down and I am not just saying that like usual .


----------



## treecutterjr

Another day, another dollar.


----------



## no tree to big

Why use tongs and not straps for the logs? What are those rated for? Would u trust them lifting over a house? Apparently your guy does cause it looks like he is under the load looking at his feet...


----------



## climbhightree

Currently working this...













Drag route...all brush and wood gets removed, including the old wood along the path


----------



## treebilly

Not criticizing bit why not lay the brush in a pile thats easily chipped or chip as you go? Do you have a crew that chases you around chipping.


----------



## gorman

treecutterjr said:


> Another day, another dollar.



I notice you do a lot of trees that have been topped. Is that prevalent in your area?


----------



## treecutterjr

1. Topping is SUPER prevalent in my area. 
2. It was a little yard so we couldn't get the chip truck in with the crane and bucket. So once the logs were all loaded, we backed out the crane and bucket and brought in the chip truck. I thought we lined it up pretty good. 
3. I like the tongs for fat stumps because you can lift off evenly without 2 straps. He's not directly underneath.

Did that answer them all?


----------



## treecutterjr

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## treecutterjr

And no I don't use the tongs for lifting over valuables, (houses, cars, garage) but I use them plenty! Especially to unload the crane at the dump. They are really skidding tons for dragging, I just re-purposed them


----------



## treecutterjr

And the topping really just depends on the areas you're working in. Maples are probably the #1 tree I cut down and is usually been topped 20 years ago and now dying and I get alot of customers complaining about them getting into their drainage lines.


----------



## treebilly

I was just wondering. Gotta love that crane. Really speeds things up


----------



## dbl612

no tree to big said:


> Why use tongs and not straps for the logs? What are those rated for? Would u trust them lifting over a house? Apparently your guy does cause it looks like he is under the load looking at his feet...


the list of ******** goes on and on. use of tongs, no cable clamp on dead end of wedge socket, crane prob hasn't been inspected in years. just another accident waiting to happen.


----------



## no tree to big

dbl612 said:


> the list of ******** goes on and on. use of tongs, no cable clamp on dead end of wedge socket, crane prob hasn't been inspected in years. just another accident waiting to happen.


Well i can tell you one of our cranes hasn't been inspected since it left the factory in 1994... i can also tell you the crane I run now built in 08 will probably never be inspected again...


----------



## OLD OAK

dbl612 said:


> the list of ******** goes on and on. use of tongs, no cable clamp on dead end of wedge socket, crane prob hasn't been inspected in years. just another accident waiting to happen.


Well why not just be a ******* today, i mean you could say- hay man you know i think this or that about the way you do things but to just call his work ******** is just being a ass. ----But I see Blakesmaster likes it


----------



## treecutterjr

I get it. I'm a hack. Tongs have no place on a crane. I'm sowwy.


----------



## Blakesmaster

OLD OAK said:


> Well why not just be a ******* today, i mean you could say- hay man you know i think this or that about the way you do things but to just call his work ******** is just being a ass. ----But I see Blakesmaster likes it



Blakesmaster is a **** too.


----------



## dbl612

no tree to big said:


> Well i can tell you one of our cranes hasn't been inspected since it left the factory in 1994... i can also tell you the crane I run now built in 08 will probably never be inspected again...


its your life do as you see fit. i'm making the suggestion for your own good. i'm surprised your insurance company doesn't require annual inspections. if you own a bucket to you get that inspected on a regular basis?


----------



## dbl612

treecutterjr said:


> I get it. I'm a hack. Tongs have no place on a crane. I'm sowwy.


you also said you don't use them over a house or something valuable, but you're hoisting with them and your guy is right there. i guess people aren't valuable.


----------



## Pelorus

Speedlined dead elm (tree to left of boathouse with white door) onto lake yesterday.
Winter still hanging on.
(edit: please excuse derail of crane tong hoisting session)


----------



## dbl612

OLD OAK said:


> Well why not just be a ******* today, i mean you could say- hay man you know i think this or that about the way you do things but to just call his work ******** is just being a ass. ----But I see Blakesmaster likes it


antbody that doesn't even know how to terminate a cable needs training on the basics. this is how accidents happen. and yes i'm an ass when people post stupid ****.


----------



## gorman

I haven't the foggiest of how to terminate a cable. But I don't own a crane. Yo dbl612, where do you get your buckets inspected? I got my first a year ago and it was up to date on the reg but I want to keep on it. It's an altec lrV


----------



## jefflovstrom

Altec has authorized mobile guy's. Call and see who services your area. Altec here is almost 2 hours away, but their mobile guy is in my area.
Once a year inspection takes about 5 hours at a cost of about $900.00
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Another beauty. Arrr....


----------



## gorman

does that 900 bucks come with a back rub?


----------



## jefflovstrom

We finished up a week long job at this place in Fairbanks Ranch,,if I lived there, I would never leave! 
Jeff


That canary date palm had massive fruit,,the date palm balls were done with a spade,, no chainsaw.


----------



## treecutterjr

A Saturday special


----------



## Zale

Did you break the hand rail on the stairs or was that already broken?


----------



## no tree to big

Zale said:


> Did you break the hand rail on the stairs or was that already broken?


Sharp eye didn't see that, looks intact in the first pic


----------



## treecutterjr

Very Sharp! Yep about halfway through, cut a stub off and just let it fall right on the top rail.




Homeowner said deck is rotted, just take the whole rail off.


----------



## Zale

Honesty, a very good trait. If thats all that went wrong on the job, its a good day.


----------



## Seedling345

treebilly said:


> I love " one cuts" also. I'm also glad to see more people out to rid us of them damn Bradford pears.


I hear that we trim a lot of em and that's 98 percent of our storm cleanup **** is abnormally heavy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am having 'a beautiful day'!
Jeff


----------



## speedthrills

Nada damn thing cold windy and a ice storm, yuck ready for spring  !


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I am having 'a beautiful day'!
> Jeff


Me too....got the wood stove roaring and sharpening chains....its cold and the white stuff is still flying around but its a beautiful day.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh all wheel drive bucket how I love thee (lol). No plywood for old Stubs in the winter... cuz you know its still winter over here!! Even got to use the wraptor on this job. Nothing like starting slow.


----------



## KenJax Tree

My calendar tells me its not winter anymore, but the weather tells me it still is.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I am having 'a beautiful day'!
> Jeff



I was...the weather here is super great today. But then I moved the wrong way somehow now my back is acting up again for the probably 1,300th time. Then a customer calls with a bunch of nonsense about scheduling...wanting to move a week long job up by ten days. No way I can do that.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I was...the weather here is super great today. But then I moved the wrong way somehow now my back is acting up again for the probably 1,300th time. Then a customer calls with a bunch of nonsense about scheduling...wanting to move a week long job up by ten days. No way I can do that.



Hey, at least the cat didn't piss on you!! Lol.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Hey, at least the cat didn't piss on you!! Lol.




I had that happen one time though.


----------



## gorman

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nice day, little windy. Son didnt let it run, took a shot in the palm. Hurts like hell. Ice and ibuprofen.


----------



## Griff93

First thing this morning I get my F550 stuck while dumping it. I had a hard time pulling it out with my 4wd F350. The F550 slid down this hill backwards with me in it. That'll make sure your awake before going to a job. 





We've been working with one of our ground guys that wants to learn to climb. Yesterday was his first time to climb at a job. He struggled some but stuck with it and got the job done.


----------



## treecutterjr

Getting busy! ! My grapple finally came and it is likethe difference between night and day! Super productive!











They're remodeling the house so 4 down 3 to go.







Gonna be a good day!


----------



## treebilly

We're looking at the bobcat minis at work. Boss is really liking the BMG for them also. All you guys bragging about them finally got his attention


----------



## climbhightree

treebilly said:


> We're looking at the bobcat minis at work. Boss is really liking the BMG for them also. All you guys bragging about them finally got his attention


Bobcat steering is nice. But their lift height stinks.


----------



## climbhightree

treecutterjr said:


> Getting busy! ! My grapple finally came and it is likethe difference between night and day! Super productive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're remodeling the house so 4 down 3 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a good day!


One never believes the difference they make, till you have one.


----------



## Griff93

climbhightree said:


> One never believes the difference they make, till you have one.


I'm kicking myself for not buying a mini with a bmg sooner.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm still saving for a mini and "BMG". Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. they make one of those lawn brush things for those too?? I get all these leaves and gravel on the shop lawn after a long winter.


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha... I bet I could get my welder to fab up a way to fit like five garden weevils on one of them bad girls.. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Just the ability to carry it to the job site in a purse vs trailering must be a huge money saver over time. Lol.. I mean you still gotta be seen walking behind it like a lawn guy, but if you're cool with that, hell yeah!!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.... "just crash that ****ing stub through the deck... I gotta get a pic of the next cut for the guys on AS"!!


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha... "oh, stub of thee,,,, crasheth thine decketh...."


----------



## Pelorus

The MDS needs to take a look at the firewood forum thread "how to fix my latest screwup" lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

He is probably under the influence of life, 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

MDS is flexing his beer muscles again


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, yeah. Just felt like hating and rambling for old times sake.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Speaking of hating...where has 101 been?


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Speaking of hating...where has 101 been?



Not sure. I think a bunch of the old members are gaying it up on facebook. Not sure though. Tc junior reminds me of Eddie if he had enough money for a crane though.


----------



## KenJax Tree

[emoji23]


----------



## treecutterjr

I assume that's a compliment


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I'm still saving for a mini and "BMG". Lol.
> 
> View attachment 416015



Looking good, farmer brown!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Looking good, farmer brown!



Damn,,,, you guys got no snow!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Damn,,,, you guys got no snow!!!


Lol. That was last fall. It's almost gone though.


----------



## tree MDS

I bet you're gonna have a blast playing with that thing and the chipper this year. Gotta be a nasty combo.


----------



## luckydad

Little pecan removal today.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. That was last fall. It's almost gone though.


I bet those big machines are a beast, not that your machine isn't. [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I bet you're gonna have a blast playing with that thing and the chipper this year. Gotta be a nasty combo.


It is a much more "civilized" version of tree work than I'm used to. Lol. Spring cleaning today.


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> I bet those big machines are a beast, not that your machine isn't. [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm sure. I bet the payment books are beastly too. Lol. Of course when you're raking it in like Blake's does, I'm sure its a non issue.


----------



## treecutterjr

Trying not to get electrocuted this a.m.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure. I bet the payment books are beastly too. Lol. Of course when you're raking it in like Blake's does, I'm sure its a non issue.


You know the game. You got to pay to play.


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure. I bet the payment books are beastly too. Lol. Of course when you're raking it in like Blake's does, I'm sure its a non issue.


You know some of us are just destine to be farmers. [emoji4][emoji4]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

I need removals all I've done the last 3 weeks is trim I'm going nutz today 55 trees 50 yards of chips and all we do is clearance and deadwood we were averaging 45 trees and 25 yards the math ain't adding up. Somebody save me!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I need removals all I've done the last 3 weeks is trim I'm going nutz today 55 trees 50 yards of chips and all we do is clearance and deadwood we were averaging 45 trees and 25 yards the math ain't adding up. Somebody save me!!



Just curious,, 
Are you saying that the money is not an issue and that you like removals over pruning?
Or, are you saying that removals make more money and are more fun?
I am only asking because we market tree care. 
Removals are needed, but tree management is more lucrative and sustainable. 
Just curious,
Jeff
ps,,,,,,you are allowed to use 'comma's and all other punctuation marks,,! 
WOW! I just realized you just do line clearance,,,sorry,,


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Just curious,,
> Are you saying that the money is not an issue and that you like removals over pruning?
> Or, are you saying that removals make more money and are more fun?
> I am only asking because we market tree care.
> Removals are needed, but tree management is more lucrative and sustainable.
> Just curious,
> Jeff
> ps,,,,,,you are allowed to use 'comma's and all other punctuation marks,,!
> WOW! I just realized you just do line clearance,,,sorry,,


I'm saying I get paid hourly and get the same rate regardless of task and I hate trimming, lol. I dont do line Clearance we are trimming a whole town raising over streets N sidewalks cut back From buildings and 2"+ dead wood. However there is a maze of streetlight wires through half the trees that screw everything up. We also get to fix a lot of big "O's" work...


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I'm saying I get paid hourly and get the same rate regardless of task and I hate trimming, lol. I dont do line Clearance we are trimming a whole town raising over streets N sidewalks cut back From buildings and 2"+ dead wood. However there is a maze of streetlight wires through half the trees that screw everything up. We also get to fix a lot of big "O's" work...



Ah, yeah, that suck's.
Maybe someday you will pursue tree care!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

I don't think they really do "tree care" around here most wait till a tree is dead beyond recognition then get it removed not many regularly trim. Right now eab has taken priority getting those trees removed and not touching anything else.


----------



## OLD OAK

Tree care ? Around here they wait until it is stone dead. Anyway Went and looked a a job today, guy just bought this house and is getting the inside redone and all and wants to get some trees removed. I show up and see a 75 ft stone dead pine, a maple with the top broken out near the house and broken up pine tree, i see $$. So i talk to this guy and he does not care about the tree problems in the front yard, he wants the large pine trees in the backyard gone. Problem in he thinks he should get a GREAT deal on removal because they are worth $, as to him they are Great ( saw logs).i told him his trees were not worth 10 cents to me. That one did not end well. I did get a call this afternoon from someone i have never met before who wanted to Borrow my chipper, I told him to go F*** himself.


----------



## gorman

Yesterday I got to do a crane job with the new 33T national that is running around in my town. It's a post and beam company but they do tree work too. Huge difference between a 23T and a 33T. Same price too. I'll put some pics tonight


----------



## sgreanbeans

Replaced broken leaf spring on my F-250. All went well till the last bolt. Would not line up, was off by about a 1/8 of a inch. Took 2 hours to get it lined up. Truck rides much better now!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tree care? Tree Care!? TREE CARE!!!???

Don't get me started but... wait! Oh yeah, I am not getting started.

Anyway, I finished up that clearing job last Sunday by climbing and hammering an elm and a walnut to death and did a good job of destroying the lawn to boot. All the evidence is pretty much gone but I will post the pics I suppose, you know, to keep up appearances.

I did get that maple from last spring down finally and I guess I will send a bill eventually. I also finished another job lingering since last year, we just crashed that little Zelky in the street and glared at the passersby and they, well, passed by. I ground the stumps today then drove back up to the clearing job where I abandoned my chipper and gave the people my old Grumman. I have a plan to beat out my competition by giving a free canoe with every job over a million dollars.


----------



## Pelorus

I've been offering clients a free live chicken or live rabbit with every job, but no takers yet.
Some of them have no sense of agriculture. Or arboriculture.
Even placed an ad on Kijiji (like Craigslist) which did not amuse the wife...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-birds/muskoka/silkies/1061281760?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## KenJax Tree

Pelorus said:


> I've been offering clients a free live chicken or live rabbit with every job, but no takers yet.
> Some of them have no sense of agriculture. Or arboriculture.


Some just have no sense period.


----------



## tree MDS

I am just waiting to see what this year brings. After two pathetically consistent years in a row, I think things are due for an upswing. It's either that of I give up on this stupidity. I'm not saying I'll quit doing trees and sell everything (although an island drinking binge does sound kinda tempting), as its my only income (and most everything is paid for), but I doubt I'll ever put another dime towards new equipment. I'll just run this stuff into the ground. Too bad, if the market didn't suck so bad here it'd be a nice gig. I do love the work. I just think the payout for my efforts blows.


----------



## tree MDS

I wonder why the wraptor isn't in the sherrill catalog this year? I'm just not seeing the "backbone" as the next latest and greatest arborist tool. Apparently Toby likes it though.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I wonder why the wraptor isn't in the sherrill catalog this year? I'm just not seeing the "backbone" as the next latest and greatest arborist tool. Apparently Toby likes it though.



I noticed no wraptor myself.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I am just waiting to see what this year brings. After two pathetically consistent years in a row, I think things are due for an upswing. It's either that of I give up on this stupidity. I'm not saying I'll quit doing trees and sell everything (although an island drinking binge does sound kinda tempting), as its my only income (and most everything is paid for), but I doubt I'll ever put another dime towards new equipment. I'll just run this stuff into the ground. Too bad, if the market didn't suck so bad here it'd be a nice gig. I do love the work. I just think the payout for my efforts blows.





tree MDS said:


> I am just waiting to see what this year brings. After two pathetically consistent years in a row, I think things are due for an upswing. It's either that of I give up on this stupidity. I'm not saying I'll quit doing trees and sell everything (although an island drinking binge does sound kinda tempting), as its my only income (and most everything is paid for), but I doubt I'll ever put another dime towards new equipment. I'll just run this stuff into the ground. Too bad, if the market didn't suck so bad here it'd be a nice gig. I do love the work. I just think the payout for my efforts blows.




Its gay night at the Black Horse, first four faggots get a free tossed salad, you like salad. And afterwards we can pack our Speedos and hop a frigate to the Bahamas were drinking and driving is still legal.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I got a call from this horse farmer last winter, I guess she got my number from somebody, she wanted someone to clean the stalls. I was thinking I would take the mini up there and it would be easy but when I saw it I about puked. Man, about 20 stalls 4 feet high with ****, the place was wrecked to Hell, held up with string and old boards and in one stall there was a dead horse all bloated and sweaty. Well she has been calling me everyday now. I hate horse farmers, even the rich ones are ****ed up cheap bastard kitties.


----------



## capetrees

Apparently we don't have filters in here anymore.


----------



## tree MDS

Yes, horse people are disgusting. They love those filthy beasts, but man do they hate people. Real freaks.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, looks like a 45 minute ride each way to look at a job will keep me out of trouble for a while today anyhow. At least its an existing customer. Guy claims the neighbor has a couple trees too. Sounds mildly promising.


----------



## no tree to big

I love spring. I love what the ladies wear in the spring. I love doing estimates for the ladies who wear extra skimpy outfits cause it's one of the first warm weekends of the year. Did I mention I love spring. Not sure if I offer a skimpy outfit discount or not I need to check my math.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Yes, horse people are disgusting. They love those filthy beasts, but man do they hate people. Real freaks.



They're mostly lonely women.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful!,,
We got off early today, the guys worked 5 hours and got paid for 8 overtime.
I hate overtime because I am salary, but I love a happy crew.
On a low note, one of our chip trucks became a *"Run away"*,,at least that is what our mechanic calls it.
It is a Ford F-650 with a Cummins,, I pulled up on the job and was behind that truck and chipper as it was moving up to the next chip pile.
What is a run away?
So as I pull up to the job and saw the driver moving up so I put on my flashers and stayed behind until they set up,
So they are set up and I pull ahead and pull over and back up some to get closer,,,all of a sudden, I see massive white smoke coming out of the F-650 exhaust and told the driver to shut it off. He jumped of the cab with keys in his hand, the truck rpm's was climbing so fast and we could not shut it down in time before it blew the radiator hoses and shot the turbo,,, so I waiting to hear about how that happened,
all he said was it was a run away,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful!,,
> We got off early today, the guys worked 5 hours and got paid for 8 overtime.
> I hate overtime because I am salary, but I love a happy crew.
> On a low note, one of our chip trucks became a *"Run away"*,,at least that is what our mechanic calls it.
> It is a Ford F-650 with a Cummins,, I pulled up on the job and was behind that truck and chipper as it was moving up to the next chip pile.
> What is a run away?
> So as I pull up to the job and saw the driver moving up so I put on my flashers and stayed behind until they set up,
> So they are set up and I pull ahead and pull over and back up some to get closer,,,all of a sudden, I see massive white smoke coming out of the F-650 exhaust and told the driver to shut it off. He jumped of the cab with keys in his hand, the truck rpm's was climbing so fast and we could not shut it down in time before it blew the radiator hoses and shot the turbo,,, so I waiting to hear about how that happened,
> all he said was it was a run away,,
> Jeff


I saw it happen on TV once heard stories it's a pretty intense thing. Somehow oil or fuel was getting dumped/sucked into it. Was the truck auto or manual?


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like it committed ford suicide. Self awareness is not always a good thing. 

But back to the horsey dikes,,,, yes,, they're all evil, filthy man haters!!! Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful!,,
> We got off early today, the guys worked 5 hours and got paid for 8 overtime.
> I hate overtime because I am salary, but I love a happy crew.
> On a low note, one of our chip trucks became a *"Run away"*,,at least that is what our mechanic calls it.
> It is a Ford F-650 with a Cummins,, I pulled up on the job and was behind that truck and chipper as it was moving up to the next chip pile.
> What is a run away?
> So as I pull up to the job and saw the driver moving up so I put on my flashers and stayed behind until they set up,
> So they are set up and I pull ahead and pull over and back up some to get closer,,,all of a sudden, I see massive white smoke coming out of the F-650 exhaust and told the driver to shut it off. He jumped of the cab with keys in his hand, the truck rpm's was climbing so fast and we could not shut it down in time before it blew the radiator hoses and shot the turbo,,, so I waiting to hear about how that happened,
> all he said was it was a run away,,
> Jeff


I thought you were gonna say the driver bailed with the truck in gear and it kept rolling and ended up in the living room of a $2 million house.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I had a runaway explained to me by a mechanic but take it with a grain of salt...

The piston rings get worn down enough to allow oil from the bottom end up into the head. The engine still has enough compression to ignite said oil and keep the engine going, revving out till there is no oil left in the pan to blow through the Pistons. Then the whole works asplodes.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> I had a runaway explained to me by a mechanic but take it with a grain of salt...
> 
> The piston rings get worn down enough to allow oil from the bottom end up into the head. The engine still has enough compression to ignite said oil and keep the engine going, revving out till there is no oil left in the pan to blow through the Pistons. Then the whole works asplodes.


explodes
grammar and punctuation is your life!


----------



## Blakesmaster

dbl612 said:


> explodes
> grammar and punctuation is your life!


Don't forget the plywood!?!? That's basically how it works though, amiright?


----------



## no tree to big

Who uses plybord?


----------



## pro94lt

If you've ever owned an old Detroit diesel you know exactly what runaway is.


----------



## gorman

That happened to my father on a commercial boat engine. The crew got ready to jump ship if it exploded. On larger engines it can be a bad bad scenario.


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Beautiful!,,
> We got off early today, the guys worked 5 hours and got paid for 8 overtime.
> I hate overtime because I am salary, but I love a happy crew.
> On a low note, one of our chip trucks became a *"Run away"*,,at least that is what our mechanic calls it.
> It is a Ford F-650 with a Cummins,, I pulled up on the job and was behind that truck and chipper as it was moving up to the next chip pile.
> What is a run away?
> So as I pull up to the job and saw the driver moving up so I put on my flashers and stayed behind until they set up,
> So they are set up and I pull ahead and pull over and back up some to get closer,,,all of a sudden, I see massive white smoke coming out of the F-650 exhaust and told the driver to shut it off. He jumped of the cab with keys in his hand, the truck rpm's was climbing so fast and we could not shut it down in time before it blew the radiator hoses and shot the turbo,,, so I waiting to hear about how that happened,
> all he said was it was a run away,,
> Jeff




Did he have the hitch pin in?


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I saw it happen on TV once heard stories it's a pretty intense thing. Somehow oil or fuel was getting dumped/sucked into it. Was the truck auto or manual?



Automatic, yeah, wating on the oil test results.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I love Easter. It's like the last pita holiday for a good while. We can all celebrate how Santa crawled out of his cave and then get on with making some money.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I love Easter. It's like the last pita holiday for a good while. We can all celebrate how Santa crawled out of his cave and then get on with making some money.



Weight a minute... I know I have not been around for a while but why does it say daddy under your name? If the world is coming to an end I want to get to church one more time this week in case I left something out.


----------



## tree MDS

You know who your daddy is, Piggy...

How goes the new job? Flushing those undesirable mall rats out with a vengeance, are we??


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Automatic, yeah, wating on the oil test results.
> Jeff


Awe to bad with a manual you can try and jam it in 6th and stand on the brakes or plug up the intake not that I'd want to be near that motor when she's turning 4k rpm...


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> You know who your daddy is, Piggy...
> 
> How goes the new job? Flushing those undesirable mall rats out with a vengeance, are we??



Ah its alright... I miss this crowd of misfit toys though.


----------



## tree MDS

I see the scotch is still flowing back at security headquarters anyway.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I see the scotch is still flowing back at security headquarters anyway.


nah man I am not a scotch guy at all... I drink bourbon


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> nah man I am not a scotch guy at all... I drink bourbon



Bad Lieutenant goes campus cop. Good lord that must be ugly. Lol!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I see the scotch is still flowing back at security headquarters anyway.



How do you 'see that', or are you just accusing and assuming?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> How do you you 'see that', or are you just accusing and assuming?
> Jeff



If you wanna be his "misfit toy", Jeff, just ask the man!


----------



## TC262

Blakesmaster said:


> I had a runaway explained to me by a mechanic but take it with a grain of salt...
> 
> The piston rings get worn down enough to allow oil from the bottom end up into the head. The engine still has enough compression to ignite said oil and keep the engine going, revving out till there is no oil left in the pan to blow through the Pistons. Then the whole works asplodes.


Runaways are most often caused by the turbo gernading then the lube line for the turbo pours oil into the intake which the truck burns for fuel. Only way to shut it off is cut the air supply, stall it out if you have a manual, or wait til it runs out of oil.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Blakesmaster said:


> I had a runaway explained to me by a mechanic but take it with a grain of salt...
> 
> The piston rings get worn down enough to allow oil from the bottom end up into the head. The engine still has enough compression to ignite said oil and keep the engine going, revving out till there is no oil left in the pan to blow through the Pistons. Then the whole works asplodes.



It can also be from oil leaking into the turbo and getting into the motor that way.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yeah so this horse wack job has been callin and callin. Was supposed to do this over the winter, she called back and then said March because her tractor was screwed. March went by and now she is calling. I would have forked the frozen corpse out of there and dug a hole but I don't think now, not one bit.

This woman is a "Horse Hag". The woman who owns the place where I park my stuff is a " Horse Whore" There are a lot of different types of horse people but they all have a few things in common; Cheap ass mother****ers and weird as hell.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> You know who your daddy is, Piggy...
> 
> How goes the new job? Flushing those undesirable mall rats out with a vengeance, are we??



I can't wait to see his new movie! Supposed to come out around the 17th!


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yeah so this horse wack job has been callin and callin. Was supposed to do this over the winter, she called back and then said March because her tractor was screwed. March went by and now she is calling. I would have forked the frozen corpse out of there and dug a hole but I don't think now, not one bit.
> 
> This woman is a "Horse Hag". The woman who owns the place where I park my stuff is a " Horse Whore" There are a lot of different types of horse people but they all have a few things in common; Cheap ass mother****ers and weird as hell.


What is the difference between a horse hag and a horse whore?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> What is the difference between a horse hag and a horse whore?




Well the hag is old nasty and decrepit while the whore is still turning a decent dollar and has a full stable of useable beasts. See?


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well the hag is old nasty and decrepit while the whore is still turning a decent dollar and has a full stable of useable beasts. See?


Totally understandable


----------



## jefflovstrom

Weirdo's,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I have one horse farmer who don't mind that gi-****ing-hugic elm all tied together with cable leaning all over the historic farmhouse. She calls from time to time for some small time fence clearing. Think she would do something about the dead pin oak on her rental property? No way baby. That's gonna stay like that til it kills somebody while her husband fights the white collars in New York. She is a " Horse Widow".

Now that tough hot lady in that huge mansion, well, I like her. She is hot and I am pretty sure was looking for some company. Another " Horse Widow". Who knows where her husband is; Big time lawyer who I guess is tired of munching that rug and off running game on who knows who or what. She don't complain on the price, in fact she is usually surprised I don't charge more. She keeps her **** clean and tidy , no hag or whoring for her.

I got these two sisters who hate each other but still live on daddy's old horse farm without a nickel between them except for the finer things of which I have little idea. They call just so I can write a proposal so they can fight about who gets the money from the trust but I have never actually worked there, well just my nerves, but nothing gets done til the hired hands are forced to go above and beyond if you catch my drift. I think I saw some kid on a ladder with a 44 over there. I think it was the son of one of them but I don't know who would get close enough to impregnate either of those psychos I really don't. Maybe its the spawn of some wacked out sadism ****, I don't know, I don't want to know and I am surely never going back there ever again.

I guess its the same: a person tries to beat money out of horses, a person tries to beat money out of tree work. Me? I had my red wings since I was 11 years old so I am not to surprised at anything but I really think I should have bought a godamned frozen yogurt stand.


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Weirdo's,,,,
> Jeff


Your the weirdo dancing, probably in a bikini u found on the beach at work today...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Weirdo's,,,,
> Jeff



You are a denier. When did you get yer red wings?


----------



## tree MDS

Starting to pick up some work. Waiting to hear on a few jobs that would make it enough for a solid start. Supposed to meet with a ground guy that claims he was also in training for climber tomorrow. We'll see. No cdl, but a decent ground guy is always handy. Besides, if this guy works out I can ditch my boy Darkman.. which is always nice. 

Pretty much an entire week of rain isn't helping anything either. People need to get out in their yards if the phone is ever really gonna start ringing. 

Dropping my truck and trailer off to have some wiring fixed today.. because you know its hard to remember to unplug the trailer lights when disconnecting it!! Gonna get the annual done on the trailer while its there too.

Business as usual, I guess.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well the hag is old nasty and decrepit while the whore is still turning a decent dollar and has a full stable of useable beasts. See?



The thing to remember with those horse people, Dan, is that they hate you. My guess is it's because you have a penis (well, you're supposed to anyway) and they don't. For some reason that makes them angry.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Nothing like getting a suprise in the mail. Parts to fix the chipper that I didnt order, parts that are not right even if I did. Weird.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Starting to pick up some work. Waiting to hear on a few jobs that would make it enough for a solid start. Supposed to meet with a ground guy that claims he was also in training for climber tomorrow. We'll see. No cdl, but a decent ground guy is always handy. Besides, if this guy works out I can ditch my boy Darkman.. which is always nice.
> 
> Pretty much an entire week of rain isn't helping anything either. People need to get out in their yards if the phone is ever really gonna start ringing.
> 
> Dropping my truck and trailer off to have some wiring fixed today.. because you know its hard to remember to unplug the trailer lights when disconnecting it!! Gonna get the annual done on the trailer while its there too.
> 
> Business as usual, I guess.


I used a buddys truck to haul my dump trailer the other day, my truck was hauling a trailer lift (dead hollow oak removal on a raised bed with 4 ft old retaining wall 3 sides around, trailer lift was scary as hell) Truck sat lower and my son didnt notice, damn near drug the whip into pieces.


----------



## tree MDS

My other buddy broke the metal flapper that holds the trailer plug secure to the truck a while back. Talk about annoying. It wouldn't be so bad, but on a southco body the plug hangs straight down, so every time you hit a bump it just wiggles out a little more. Grr!! I know what happened, he just grabbed the plug and yanked on it without lifting the damn flapper. It's hard to remember to explain every little thing sometimes. Lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

Some stuff is so common knowledge, it can show ones true attention to detail pretty quick.


----------



## tree MDS

sgreanbeans said:


> Some stuff is so common knowledge, it can show ones true attention to detail pretty quick.



Is that what you think it shows, their lack of attention to detail? Lol. As far as the destroying of the trailer plug by pulling away with it connected, I kinda blame myself for that. I usually holler something from the cab like "are you sure everything is unhooked" before I pull away. Who knows, I might've anyway. Sometimes when an idiot is on a mission, there's no stopping them until something is broken.


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Is that what you think it shows, their lack of attention to detail? Lol. As far as the destroying of the trailer plug by pulling away with it connected, I kinda blame myself for that. I usually holler something from the cab like "are you sure everything is unhooked" before I pull away. Who knows, I might've anyway. Sometimes when an idiot is on a mission, there's no stopping them until something is broken.


 Maybe the idiot was the one driving...no?[emoji1]


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Doing a little fear mongering today trying to sell an 80k job. See what happened was an seemingly healthy oak tree got knocked over by the wind, snapped the root crown right off being the nasty decayed rotten piece of crap they usually are and since the entire property is littered profusely with these horrid things so I thought it would be a good idea to get rid of them all and just leave the dogwoods and Japanese maples and of course the rhododendrons. The 80k includes a new driveway by the way, I mean its obvious we are gonna need a new one of those by the time we are done.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> My other buddy broke the metal flapper that holds the trailer plug secure to the truck a while back. Talk about annoying. *It wouldn't be so bad, but on a southco body the plug hangs straight down*, so every time you hit a bump it just wiggles out a little more*. Grr!! I know what happened, he just grabbed the plug and yanked on it without lifting the damn flapper.* It's hard to remember to explain every little thing sometimes. Lol



You admit to knowing about this so it is your fault, you know it.
I know the scenario very well. You can easily attach a little bungie or zip tie to keep it from getting road rash.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

So today I'm up in the bucket doing my thing all of a sudden I'm like oh **** the truck is flipping over! Then I slowly realize the truck didn't move and it was just the tree moving in the wind, haha. Just one of those days I guess


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> So today I'm up in the bucket doing my thing all of a sudden I'm like oh **** the truck is flipping over! Then I slowly realize the truck didn't move and it was just the tree moving in the wind, haha. Just one of those days I guess



I guess,, what else you got?
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess,, what else you got?
> Jeff [emoji14]


A big bag of gummie bears


----------



## tree MDS

Just got a call from my leasing company. I was waiting to hear what their problem was. Turns out they just wanted to confirm a physical address to send the title for my international. Done. I thought I had two more payments too. Nice!!


----------



## tree MDS

I think I just did my first interview where the guy was actually geeked out of his mind. That lasted about two minutes and he was back in the passengers seat of the Mercedes that was idling in wait. I am so done wasting any extra breath acting interested in people like that. "I just need a chance". Yeah, okay. Beat it.


----------



## gorman

In ri the DEM sends out emails about job openings at local companies to every arborist on the mailing list. Maybe they have that in ct.


----------



## tree MDS

My collection is growing.


----------



## Zale

Are those arrest warrants?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Zale said:


> Are those arrest warrants?


[emoji23]


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Are those arrest warrants?



Best laugh I've had in a couple days!!


----------



## treeseer

They called me to get them some bids on removal. 4 hours later it's a lasting asset. Pics here

http://www.historictreecare.com/armillaria-scavenging-quercus-regenerating/

I would sooner starve than to monger fear and bid to remove trees like this.


----------



## gorman

treeseer said:


> They called me to get them some bids on removal. 4 hours later it's a lasting asset. Pics here
> 
> http://www.historictreecare.com/armillaria-scavenging-quercus-regenerating/
> 
> I would sooner starve than to monger fear and bid to remove trees like this.



That's a good job. Kudos for keeping the tree, I'll take a white oak over a norway maple any day.


----------



## Zale

treeseer said:


> They called me to get them some bids on removal. 4 hours later it's a lasting asset. Pics here
> 
> http://www.historictreecare.com/armillaria-scavenging-quercus-regenerating/
> 
> I would sooner starve than to monger fear and bid to remove trees like this.




Work is good for 10 years? I assume that assertion is only good if the tree is still standing. I don't like to scare clients either but I also don't over promise. I saw a structure in one of the pictures, does anyone sleep on that side of the house?


----------



## Oak Savanna

Zale said:


> Work is good for 10 years? I assume that assertion is only good if the tree is still standing. I don't like to scare clients either but I also don't over promise. I saw a structure in one of the pictures, does anyone sleep on that side of the house?



With the lower roof and the gravel driveway going right up to that part of the house I would guess that is garage beside that tree.


----------



## treeseer

Well i said the pruning job *probably* would last 10 years. Garage on that side but no difference in pruning assignment if it was a bedroom.

Why would the tree not be there in 10 years? Old Ironsides was made of white oak.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeseer said:


> Old Ironsides was made of white oak.



Prove it,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treeseer

Prove it wasn't, smart ash.

http://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=66594


----------



## Zale

treeseer said:


> Well i said the pruning job *probably* would last 10 years. Garage on that side but no difference in pruning assignment if it was a bedroom.
> 
> Why would the tree not be there in 10 years? Old Ironsides was made of white oak.




As long as you qualify yourself.


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Prove it,,,,
> Jeff


Jeff the site is looking for a moderator and i'm gonna nominate you for the job.....you're welcome Sir[emoji4]


----------



## Pelorus

Played in the mud today. It was beautiful.


Upside down deers.



Upside down world.
Why, I dunno.


----------



## treebilly

It was a beautiful day for a white pine zip line


----------



## no tree to big

Did three spruce just Murphed um whole time homeowner is freaking out that we are going to smash everything, trees, house, lawn, maybe even the whole world. I had a small window to fit them in didn't touch the trees along my opening not a twig. Laid um down so slow didn't even spear a branch into the lawn pays to leave fat holding wood you coulda rode um down if you have the balls. 
It's been months since I got to flop something I forgot what I was missing, I need more!


----------



## jefflovstrom

We are updating our web site, http://urbantreecare.com/index.php
Jeff


----------



## derwoodii

used my nice new rope Yale Arrow Frog 11.7mm very taught low bounce stiff dynamics no prusik slip perfect for my old man style would not recommend for long limb walkers or bigger climbs as to stiff no stretch to save your back if to slip fall more then a few feet 

http://www.arborindustrial.com.au/~arborind/productsDetail.php?Yale-Arrow-Frog-11.7mm-730

funny i had my old climb rope way to long but still 100% confident with it but today on spanky new rope i hesitated took an extra step not fully trusting it


----------



## tree MDS

Had a good day yesterday destroying some weed trees with the bucket. I was lucky enough to have some good help too. Of course at the end of the day we noticed the fuel tank in the international is leaking. Welcome to the lucrative world of tree service owning. Grr.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Had a good day yesterday destroying some weed trees with the bucket. I was lucky enough to have some good help too. Of course at the end of the day we noticed the fuel tank in the international is leaking. Welcome to the lucrative world of tree service owning. Grr.


they all develop holes under the metal data plate. easy repair.


----------



## no tree to big

dbl612 said:


> they all develop holes under the metal data plate. easy repair.


Yep we have 3 epoxied tanks in our fleet. dope it up let it sit overnight and you are good


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Yep we have 3 epoxied tanks in our fleet. dope it up let it sit overnight and you are good



Can u elaborate? Do you mean jb weld? I'm gonna need to do this soon.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Can u elaborate? Do you mean jb weld? I'm gonna need to do this soon.



Do it right or don't do it,,JB weld,,,lol!
Jeff


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Do it right or don't do it,,JB weld,,,lol!
> Jeff


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## no tree to big

I'm not sure what brand, but it was a 2 part fuel safe epoxy we used. doped the whole plate and a few inches around it


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Thanks for the insight.



No problem, I like to help.
Jeff


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> I'm not sure what brand, but it was a 2 part fuel safe epoxy we used. doped the whole plate and a few inches around it



I never heard of a fuel safe epoxy. Would that work on a cracked fuel tank of a 064 saw?


----------



## tree MDS

Doesn't appear to be leaking parked on the level outside the shop here. Maybe it was something to do with the steep hill I had it backed up. It is pretty scaley underneath it though. The mechanic brought up a concern about rust from the inside potentially ****ing up the injectors, etc. He supposedly checked it out with a flashlight and said it looked okay. I'm inclined to run it for a while, get some money coming in and then just spring for an aluminum tank and be done with it. I've got too much invested in that truck to **** around over a tank.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I never heard of a fuel safe epoxy. Would that work on a cracked fuel tank of a 064 saw?



Goes on the shelf next to the ductape!! Lol.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Built this driftwood bar table and end table the other day for a lady.


----------



## mike515

gorman said:


> Can u elaborate? Do you mean jb weld? I'm gonna need to do this soon.



I once had a bucket with a pin hole in the top of the tank. It only leaked when the tank was full.....so rarely. But one day, one of my guys said something about the leak. It was dry at the time and I took the piece of gum I was chewing out of my mouth and put it on the hole and said "Problem solved!" It held for over a year! But later the tank started leaking from the bottom so we replaced it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mike515 said:


> I once had a bucket with a pin hole in the top of the tank. It only leaked when the tank was full.....so rarely. But one day, one of my guys said something about the leak. It was dry at the time and I took the piece of gum I was chewing out of my mouth and put it on the hole and said "Problem solved!" It held for over a year! But later the tank started leaking from the bottom so we replaced it.



I call that 'A dime holding up Dollar',,,,
Jeff


----------



## treecutterjr

Yesterday's job. Knocked out 3 pear trees in the backyard, oak tree in the front


----------



## climbhightree

treecutterjr said:


> Yesterday's job. Knocked out 3 pear trees in the backyard, oak tree in the front


Mini, BMG and bagster [emoji106]


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. I'm getting so desperate I just hired some guy I've never even met for a "working interview" tomorrow. He just responded to my help wanted add in the paper earlier. He should compliment my other guy with the damaged frontal lobe nicely. Wtf,,,, the worst that could happen is we break a bunch of stuff and/or someone gets killed.


----------



## Pelorus

Lol.....the worst that can happen...
Couple of weeks ago I did some contract climbing for a company that provided the (zero treework experience) helpers. 
Technical trees.
And it started off ok. Untill the guy letting a limb down with the Hobbs panicked. Lets go of the rope and ran for his life. Limb promptly smashes the deck railing. 
I was completely in awe.
The guy in charge of his brigade of fools says to him"John, you let go of the rope"
John replies: "It slipped"


----------



## mike515

Went and bid a large Maple today with a cracked trunk. The customer is really scared of the tree and can't find anyone who will touch it. So, expecting the worst....I got there and thought "What is the matter with these other guys? They should be able to do this!" It's big, a little complicated and a little nasty but it's pretty straight forward. Just take it down. I have enough to do and don't really want to do it but he was told by other guys that he should hire us. I high-balled it...hoping to bid out and even told him the price was high and he should be able to find someone for cheaper. No dice. Crap! I guess I'll do it.


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> Lol.....the worst that can happen...
> Couple of weeks ago I did some contract climbing for a company that provided the (zero treework experience) helpers.
> Technical trees.
> And it started off ok. Untill the guy letting a limb down with the Hobbs panicked. Lets go of the rope and ran for his life. Limb promptly smashes the deck railing.
> I was completely in awe.
> The guy in charge of his brigade of fools says to him"John, you let go of the rope"
> John replies: "It slipped"



Lol. I had a sped do the same thing last year with the grcs. "It just started slipping". Retard almost clobbered himself with a couple 40- 45' white pine tops. Turned nutty too. You should've seen me though,, broken arm in cast, winching and trimming tops at the chipper with a 372,, shorts and boating shoes on.. a little buzzed up on vicodan. Good stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

I can't say I blame him for running though. It looked like suicide in there. Lmao..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I heard bar soap will fix a leaking steel tank and I think you might get away with gluing a plastic saw tank but you would have to clean and scuff it just right BUT I have never tried either and most likely never will.

This old coot I had done some hack and slash for cash for previously called me with a couple broken rotten half dead silvers looming over his springhouse. We agreed he should pay my deductible if that should be the case but I guess I will huck some plywood up there in hopes of convincing him ( and myself) I still give a ****.

Man, you should have seen this cat in action, I mean he was holding up his Wild Thing like a sword above his head and yanking and yanking and yanking on the pull start... I thought he was going to have a heart attack.

This time I told him to let us get the stuff on the ground before he comes in with his wrecking crew, he laughed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Lol.....the worst that can happen...
> Couple of weeks ago I did some contract climbing for a company that provided the (zero treework experience) helpers.
> Technical trees.
> And it started off ok. Untill the guy letting a limb down with the Hobbs panicked. Lets go of the rope and ran for his life. Limb promptly smashes the deck railing.
> I was completely in awe.
> The guy in charge of his brigade of fools says to him"John, you let go of the rope"
> John replies: "It slipped"



Yeah, I had to give that up but it was interesting while it lasted.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Built this driftwood bar table and end table the other day for a lady.View attachment 418919
> View attachment 418920
> View attachment 418921
> View attachment 418922
> View attachment 418923
> View attachment 418924



Dangerous looking bar you have there.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Couple pics from the photographer.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> Couple pics from the photographer. View attachment 419130
> View attachment 419131
> View attachment 419132
> View attachment 419133
> View attachment 419134
> View attachment 419135



Like,,,
Jeff


----------



## chucker

going to help out an "ARBORIST SITE MEMBER"(svk) with a few trees at their cabin with some firewood on the side while breaking in his new (550xp) work horse.


----------



## treecutterjr

Yesterday








Today

























Now just have to get everything out of the back yard and up the hill!


----------



## no tree to big

sometimes you gotta climb the skinny stuff. Haha 




Plenty of room at least 2 inches before I hit the house


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Spent the morning cleaning off my desk and watching Sons of Anarchy, I built a fire with all the tax documents and was actually thinking Peg Bundy was kinda hot but it passed so I split some wood until the mailman came and was depressed that nobody sent me any money, especially the chubby chick up there who had the scrapers cleaning up her homosexual ex-husband's place all day.

Around 2 I took what checks I had to the bank where yet another homosexual was completely obsequious making me more and more paranoid about the way life is conducted and I wondered just how many times he said the same thing over and over again with such exuberance to so many people every ****ing day.

From there I went to Shep's and sat on his golf cart drinking his beers and watching him load about a million yards of black dyed til he finally pulled himself out of his Bobcat and came and sat next next to me so I sung him a song, it went like this:" You think yer all about the ***** but I see you checking out my lily white tushy" then stomped the pedal to the floor and tried to jump over the pea gravel which was a no go considering it was just and old golf cart.

His wife came out complaining about people and her sciatic nerve then started bending and stretching for awhile so having enough of that I came back home, put the teeth on the bucket and indiscriminately tore out a redbud that I had plopped over the gas line a few years ago. I stuck it in a pile of chips hoping it would die because although they are cute little trees they proliferate like rabbits and usually next to the foundation.

I was jerking off up there for awhile pissing around in the garden til my wife came home and put on some pink see through yoga pants and started raking leaves, I was pretty drunk by then but managed about 4 minutes with her then fell asleep.

I woke up feeling pretty ****ing groggy so I sucked down a few more cans and reseeded the lawn that I had torn up in my drunken antics and took down the back catch because my neighbor told me he found arrows and bullet holes in his camper.

What did you do today?


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Spent the morning cleaning off my desk and watching Sons of Anarchy, I built a fire with all the tax documents and was actually thinking Peg Bundy was kinda hot but it passed so I split some wood until the mailman came and was depressed that nobody sent me any money, especially the chubby chick up there who had the scrapers cleaning up her homosexual ex-husband's place all day.
> 
> Around 2 I took what checks I had to the bank where yet another homosexual was completely obsequious making me more and more paranoid about the way life is conducted and I wondered just how many times he said the same thing over and over again with such exuberance to so many people every ****ing day.
> 
> From there I went to Shep's and sat on his golf cart drinking his beers and watching him load about a million yards of black dyed til he finally pulled himself out of his Bobcat and came and sat next next to me so I sung him a song, it went like this:" You think yer all about the ***** but I see you checking out my lily white tushy" then stomped the pedal to the floor and tried to jump over the pea gravel which was a no go considering it was just and old golf cart.
> 
> His wife came out complaining about people and her sciatic nerve then started bending and stretching for awhile so having enough of that I came back home, put the teeth on the bucket and indiscriminately tore out a redbud that I had plopped over the gas line a few years ago. I stuck it in a pile of chips hoping it would die because although they are cute little trees they proliferate like rabbits and usually next to the foundation.
> 
> I was jerking off up there for awhile pissing around in the garden til my wife came home and put on some pink see through yoga pants and started raking leaves, I was pretty drunk by then but managed about 4 minutes with her then fell asleep.
> 
> I woke up feeling pretty ****ing groggy so I sucked down a few more cans and reseeded the lawn that I had torn up in my drunken antics and took down the back catch because my neighbor told me he found arrows and bullet holes in his camper.
> 
> What did you do today?


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BC WetCoast

Doctor, you are married to a saint.


----------



## Zale

Sounds like a average day. I'm surprised no firearms were involved.


----------



## tree MDS

More light duty backyard takedowns for the MDS today. Reminds me of old times going out with just the idiots and truck and chipper. I am actually starting to feel alive a little bit again. 

Gonna set the boys up with the MDS mini today. Lol,, its called a big ass wheelbarrow. And, man is the white pine sap flowing this time of year!!


----------



## derwoodii

stihl HT power pruna pole saw standing on the roof of chip truck then the next job was off the roof of a house buzzing lanky thin gum limbs that no lift nor climber could get each step turn and move very careful and if the saw was to ever grab,, rule one let it go over board with out me


----------



## The treeclimber101

What's up everybody ?


----------



## luckydad

Where you been hanging man ??


----------



## The treeclimber101

I've been gone for a while , I forgot my password and then just gave up . Sounds juvenile but I'm small minded and simple 


luckydad said:


> Where you been hanging man ??


----------



## tree MDS

Ahh... peace at last....


----------



## dbl612

The treeclimber101 said:


> I've been gone for a while , I forgot my password and then just gave up . Sounds juvenile but I'm small minded and simple


new member-thats cute!


tree MDS said:


> Ahh... peace at last....
> 
> View attachment 419506
> View attachment 419507


whats the coil on the roof?


----------



## tree MDS

I don't know. Nothing to do with me. Didn't even notice it till you pointed it out, tom. Sometimes I think you missed your calling with the FBI.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> Doctor, you are married to a saint.



Yes, apparently so and it kinda freaks me out.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Sounds like a average day. I'm surprised no firearms were involved.



Did you miss the part about the neighbor's camper?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> new member-thats cute!
> 
> whats the coil on the roof?



Maybe some kind of water heater. I use to have something like that when I lived in the desert, the water got hot indeed.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I think he's working on some kinda poor geek's generator or something. I mentioned having to leave early yesterday because the chipper battery was cooked. He was all on about these dual batteries he had twinned together in what looked like a tsc plastic truck box. I forget what he was saying.. I just nod and agree when they start with stuff like that. They're the ones that are paying for the experience of having us around.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Had the truck and chipper out today driving across the lawns and through the gardens. Lady was impressed I didn't hit anything and, honestly, so was I. You know I park right under every tree I work on?

Got my yearly hair cut, the girl wanted to know why I kept laughing and so do I. I don't know about you guys but that kind of thing terrifies me. I don't know what it is but I get weird sitting in a chair with people moving around behind me, add sharp implements and , well, well I just don't know but I hope I never have to get another hair cut again but my wife was pretty adamant about it. I ignore her for as long as I can but know when its time. You might think she is a saint but I woke up more than once with that woman over me with a razor blade.

Digging through last years papers I found a bill from 811 so I called and said that it used to be free and why should I pay. They told me I could be fined by the labor board up to 500 bucks, I said, "Well, when you put it like that..." The last thing I need is some government agency poking around here.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I think he's working on some kinda poor geek's generator or something. I mentioned having to leave early yesterday because the chipper battery was cooked. He was all on about these dual batteries he had twinned together in what looked like a tsc plastic truck box. I forget what he was saying.. I just nod and agree when they start with stuff like that. They're the ones that are paying for the experience of having us around.



On the roof!? Sounds extreme but it shore looks like there is plenty of room to wheel that truck and chipper right on back there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> On the roof!? Sounds extreme but it shore looks like there is plenty of room to wheel that truck and chipper right on back there.



Are you OK?,,
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> More light duty backyard takedowns for the MDS today. Reminds me of old times going out with just the idiots and truck and chipper. I am actually starting to feel alive a little bit again.
> 
> Gonna set the boys up with the MDS mini today. Lol,, its called a big ass wheelbarrow. And, man is the white pine sap flowing this time of year!!


You should get your boys a dolly. Way easier and faster than a barrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> You should get your boys a dolly. Way easier and faster than a barrow.



Looks like I can squeeze the tractor in after all. Wheelbarrow has a flat tire anyway. Lol. Not sure I'm ever gonna get out of that neighborhood down there. Think I picked up another $1300 yesterday, just waiting to hear back. Kinds rainy today, so I'm chilling out. Working the weekend anyway. Needed a break from those two, actually. Lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Looks like I can squeeze the tractor in after all. Wheelbarrow has a flat tire anyway. Lol. Not sure I'm ever gonna get out of that neighborhood down there. Think I picked up another $1300 yesterday, just waiting to hear back. Kinds rainy today, so I'm chilling out. Working the weekend anyway. Needed a break from those two, actually. Lol


Will you please stop bragging about money. Its really rather unbecoming. Just saying...


Hahaha!


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Will you please stop bragging about money. Its really rather unbecoming. Just saying...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!



Lol. Hey, its not like I'm making $1125 an hour or anything. I'm just happy to be working.


----------



## no tree to big

Idk 1300 can't really call that bragging nyway


----------



## treecutterjr

We doing it "trailer gang" style today!


----------



## treebilly

Dear lord does that bring back bad memories. So glad those days are long over. 
Dead wooded a big sycamore today. It has a cavity in one of the leads that I could fit inside and have room to move. Damn is it a big tree. 
Seventy and sunny, beautiful day in Ohio


----------



## The treeclimber101

OMG not the 150 and atv trailer tree gang ? All that brush prolly is about 2 wheelbarrows of chips


----------



## gorman

treecutterjr said:


> We doing it "trailer gang" style today!



Is your chipper down?


----------



## gorman

I hate white pines. This guy called me at 9:30 this morning to complain that we weren't there yet. It was pouring rain and I told him we were an hour from rolling in. It was a good day to wear my Grundens.


----------



## treecutterjr

Chippers still up. A stump job turned into removing 6 Leyland cypress trees. I didn't want to go back so we made them fit into the trailer. Still had to make a return trip to get the stump machine though


----------



## jefflovstrom

treecutterjr said:


> Chippers still up. A stump job turned into removing 6 Leyland cypress trees. I didn't want to go back so we made them fit into the trailer. Still had to make a return trip to get the stump machine though



That is called 'Getting it done',,I bet you are glad it all fit!!!
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> That is called 'Getting it done',,I bet you are glad it all fit!!!
> Jeff



Just what exactly is yer definition of "fit" ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, tomorrow I am going to get the guy's started and go home and pick up my wife to go shopping for a new vehicle for her. 
She wants to trade in her Yukon XL for something that takes less gas. 
I do not want her to because I want it,(I paid for it), and it is so nice,,really, 4 wheel drive, tow package, heated leather seats , DVD player, etc,,,
If I have to sign any papers and buy something, I will post a pic,,,,,Guess I choose my battle's. On another note,,,,
It was a beautiful day!!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

4 wheel drive and heated seats in SoCal?[emoji23] the 100° heat and blazing sun don't make the seat hot enough?


----------



## KenJax Tree

T'was a beaut here too 73° and sunny


----------



## gorman

KenJax Tree said:


> 4 wheel drive and heated seats in SoCal?[emoji23]



He gets stuck running over all those hippies.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> 4 wheel drive and heated seats in SoCal?[emoji23] the 100° heat and blazing sun don't make the seat hot enough?


We are spoiled here Chris,, It get's very cold her in the morning (like 50 degrees,) and then heats up to 40 degrees more by the end of the day. 
Brutal,,,
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just what exactly is yer definition of "fit" ?


90% of it NOT dragging on the road.


----------



## treecutterjr

That's right! I've seen guys with brush stacked 15 high on a pick up. If it makes it to the dump, it fit


----------



## no tree to big

treecutterjr said:


> That's right! I've seen guys with brush stacked 15 high on a pick up. If it makes it to the dump, it fit


Don't you wish you got a truck with a 8 foot bed? Them short beds are so pointless! 
The way I see it if it makes the first turn out of the neighborhood it fit screw if it gets to the dump...


----------



## The treeclimber101

Next time throw a couple of OL refrigerators and stoves up on top of that brush .... It will help hold it down and people won't think your a professional tree man more like a professional scrapper who cuts trees too ......


----------



## Blakesmaster

The treeclimber101 said:


> Next time throw a couple of OL refrigerators and stoves up on top of that brush .... It will help hold it down and people won't think your a professional tree man more like a professional scrapper who cuts trees too ......


Pretty sure the addition of household appliances to the pile won't change others perception much.


----------



## Lauritz

Heading into winter here so I thought I'd make the most of a fine Sunday and ride the harley up to the kauri museum ,Gonna have to work on our chainsaw collections ,a few timber jacks at the start


----------



## Lauritz

Check these brake men they would ride the logs down the rail and operate the brakes


----------



## climbhightree

Yesterday's job
Armstrong maple removal 





























10 hours of work for 2 guys. There are more photos on our Facebook page.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Lauritz said:


> Check these brake men they would ride the logs down the rail and operate the brakesView attachment 419983
> View attachment 419984




Yer just steepin in old time history! Are those felling cranks in the first pic?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

climbhightree said:


> Yesterday's job
> Armstrong maple removal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 hours of work for 2 guys. There are more photos on our Facebook page.



Musta been some hard hours!


----------



## Lauritz

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yer just steepin in old time history! Are those felling cranks in the first pic?


That's what I thought but it looks like they were used to move big bits of timber and lift the front of logs


----------



## tree MDS

Rainy, crap day today. The new fagola has court anyway. Something about an ex and his kid supposedly. Doesn't look like has balls enough to procreate, but whatever. 

So I dropped off the international to have the new (aluminium) tank installed and the oil changed. That and the AC isn't working again (gonna give up on that pretty soon). I'm not even gonna say what this is gonna run me. Whatever. No time to **** around, I'm actually busy for once. And tank went from a drip to a geyser in the matter of a week.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> That and the AC isn't working again (gonna give up on that pretty soon).



I'd just leave the AC as it is. I think it's worse to get in and out of the AC on a hot day than it is to just get used to the heat and take breaks in the shade. I feel the opposite about the heater though. If it's zero degrees outside....that heater better work!


----------



## gorman

None of my trucks have ac. Might as well be asking for a massage chair.


----------



## Pelorus

Rain day. As long as it ain't snow, it's all good.

ran around doing estimates (customers have now come out of hibernation) and paperwork done for insurance co. for some embroidery done to my hand this weekend.


----------



## mike515

Damn! Two hands on the saw.


----------



## tree MDS

That looks really painful!! Sorry to see that, man!! Especially after such a long winter. Hope it heals up quickly for you!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> None of my trucks have ac. Might as well be asking for a massage chair.



Lol,,, yeah,, or giant rock star looking graphics..


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Lol,,, yeah,, or giant rock star looking graphics..



By any chance did your bourgeois ac kick out after you had engine work done? 3 of my trucks stopped putting out cold air conveniently after engine work was done.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Rain day. As long as it ain't snow, it's all good.View attachment 420286
> 
> ran around doing estimates (customers have now come out of hibernation) and paperwork done for insurance co. for some embroidery done to my hand this weekend.



Well now you have gone and done it haven't you? Well I hope you lernt yer lessen and stopped this tree climbing tomfoolery.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Rainy, crap day today. The new fagola has court anyway. Something about an ex and his kid supposedly. Doesn't look like has balls enough to procreate, but whatever.
> 
> So I dropped off the international to have the new (aluminium) tank installed and the oil changed. That and the AC isn't working again (gonna give up on that pretty soon). I'm not even gonna say what this is gonna run me. Whatever. No time to **** around, I'm actually busy for once. And tank went from a drip to a geyser in the matter of a week.



ha ha, he said his new guy has court.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> By any chance did your bourgeois ac kick out after you had engine work done? 3 of my trucks stopped putting out cold air conveniently after engine work was done.



Good to see that education your parents shelled out so much for is finally paying off. Lol. I actually had to look that one up.


----------



## Zale

Pelorus said:


> Rain day. As long as it ain't snow, it's all good.View attachment 420286
> 
> ran around doing estimates (customers have now come out of hibernation) and paperwork done for insurance co. for some embroidery done to my hand this weekend.



Sorry to see that . Hope there was no tendon damage. Hand saw or chainsaw?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Good to see that education your parents shelled out so much for is finally paying off. Lol. I actually had to look that one up.



One month left on my student loans. You know it. [emoji11]


----------



## Pelorus

The left hand needs be suspicious of what the right hand is up to...esp. when using a 200T one-handed to mark firewood.
Tendons are happy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yeah so ever since the weather broke I have been sucking down beers like its my full time job. Right now I am doing Coors light and Guinness and unless my taste buds are damaged from eating to much ***** I have to say the Guinness ain't twat it used to be... the Coors is just because I stopped drinking soda.

Spent the weekend doing EVERYTHING those two women told me to do so I was glad to limp out to my Lazy Boy this morning and start watching Breaking Bad, which is way stupider than SOA. I dunno, maybe around 11 I went to the gime and glowered at the nice folk 45 minutes. Didn't do much of a leg workout because I need a hip. Around 2 I sucked down two cans of " soda" then went to sleep for an hour in the pick up line.

After we got back to the house I touched a couple saws and loaded up for tomorrow when I can forget all about this crazy world and risk my life while, presumably, preforming a valuable task and earning a dollar but we all know neither of the latter has much to do with now don't we? Yeah, don't lie you sick psycho sons of bitches. It shouldn't be to bad and I got the guy to agree to paying my deductible if, by chance, a piece of his neglected ****ed up tree hits the roof. I am only going by the fact that I have never broke out my TIP before, well, we will see.


----------



## tree MDS

Pelorus said:


> The left hand needs be suspicious of what the right hand is up to...esp. when using a 200T one-handed to mark firewood.
> Tendons are happy.



Marking firewood? Don't they make some kind of wheel that attaches to a can of spray paint for that (if you're that anal)? 

At least they must've given you some decent pain killers. Just turn the Christmas lights back on and pretend its still winter!! Lol.


----------



## Pelorus

I'm getting erratic and decrepit, and sometimes what I reckon is 16" turns out to be 13-1/2" or 18". horrific variation depending on whether I'm hungry or dessicated, ethanol concentration in bloodstream, etc.
That wheel/paint can deal seems kinda lame. Boring. The paint can itself might be fun, like if there are mice or ants in the woodpile to paint.
My more exciting method = a 15" stick in yer left hand and make a nick with the saw ((in the log)) just as quick as you can.
Speed is everything!!! (cause there is no money in firewood).


----------



## mike515

Can't you just eyeball it while you're cutting? Seems a lot safer than cutting your hand. I mean...if you've made 15 inch cuts 100,000 times.......which I assume you have.


----------



## Pelorus

Eyeball needs frequent recalibration. I can get pretty consistent when bucking wood of the same approximate dia., but when the diameters vary a lot,(in a pile) there tends to be a lotta discrepancy in what 16" is.
Also, when "helpers" are doing the cutting, whether at a job site or at the penal colony (global headquarters of my empire) telling them to "cut stuff 16" usually doesn't turn out very well. Might as well ask them in Swahili.


----------



## mike515

I can usually get it close enough for the girls I know but they're usually asking for 8 inches.


----------



## skinnyd

Took down this scotch pine trunk with some fine rigging. Laid it down nice and slow.


----------



## Pelorus

What's going on with the neighbor's fence?


----------



## skinnyd

I dunno. Crummy fence. They had a few panels pulled out and laying around when we got there.


----------



## Pelorus

is the tree still attached to the stump (by the crummy fence)? Or is that other log lying on the ground part of it?
Photo kinda looks like the tree was starting to uproot from heavy lean. 
Think I need to go to bed, lol.


----------



## skinnyd

That log was from another tree removal. He had 3 dead pines. The tree was hinged and cut really low. I don't know if its still attached at the time of photo.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Was on the road to the job by 7 am, seent a lot of people zipping around in little cars seemingly on their way to somewhere important. Is it always like that so early in the morning? What gives? I am missing something? I dunno but I am glad its always in the opposite direction I am going.

Had my friend the forest fighting logger come down to help me TD these two silvers. I like the guy but these loggers, dude, oof, I tell you, always with the pounding of the wedges and the cranking on the come-a -long on four inches of hinge. I think they sleep with their saws and axes. Finally , after wearing myself out cranking on that damn thing I say, " just cut a little more" and then it, well, then, and of course the ****ing thing will come over and it did. Where do they learn this obstinacy? 

Started this morning with the client capping off a .38 round to get his caged shepherd to stop barking. Then he was off and running his Wild Thang under me all day. We were supposed to leave everything but around noon I went to get my chipper so the old coot wouldn't die.

Hit a horseshoe in the trunk of one of the silvers. Isn't that a thing? To toss a horseshoe in the V crotch of a silver in 1932? We noddled and dicked with it til it was a pile of dust, I was about to leave the ************ but that stubborn logger wouldn't stop.

Got out of there around 4 and it was the same damn thing all over again! Just a bunch of little car flying in the opposite direction I am going. Go figure. I am just glad they fixed the potholes so they stop swerving into my lane.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

skinnyd said:


> That log was from another tree removal. He had 3 dead pines. The tree was hinged and cut really low. I don't know if its still attached at the time of photo.


 

Oh you would know if that thing wasn't attached!


----------



## OLD OAK

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Was on the road to the job by 7 am, seent a lot of people zipping around in little cars seemingly on their way to somewhere important. Is it always like that so early in the morning? What gives? I am missing something? I dunno but I am glad its always in the opposite direction I am going.
> 
> Had my friend the forest fighting logger come down to help me TD these two silvers. I like the guy but these loggers, dude, oof, I tell you, always with the pounding of the wedges and the cranking on the come-a -long on four inches of hinge. I think they sleep with their saws and axes. Finally , after wearing myself out cranking on that damn thing I say, " just cut a little more" and then it, well, then, and of course the ****ing thing will come over and it did. Where do they learn this obstinacy?
> 
> Started this morning with the client capping off a .38 round to get his caged shepherd to stop barking. Then he was off and running his Wild Thang under me all day. We were supposed to leave everything but around noon I went to get my chipper so the old coot wouldn't die.
> 
> Hit a horseshoe in the trunk of one of the silvers. Isn't that a thing? To toss a horseshoe in the V crotch of a silver in 1932? We noddled and dicked with it til it was a pile of dust, I was about to leave the ************ but that stubborn logger wouldn't stop.
> 
> Got out of there around 4 and it was the same damn thing all over again! Just a bunch of little car flying in the opposite direction I am going. Go figure. I am just glad they fixed the potholes so they stop swerving into my lane.


 I know about that little car thing, i mean why is everyone in such a big dam hurry to get some ware at the risk of killing themselves. It seams every other day i will be driving the chip truck full of chips and towing the chipper when some piece of **** pulls in front of me only to hit the brakes, like i can stop on a dime. One day they are going to do that and i will hit the gas, as having to drive with such aggravation in causing me to lose my mind.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day! 
Jeff


----------



## old_soul

treebilly said:


> View attachment 418673
> It was a beautiful day for a white pine zip line



that's a really good picture with your shadow at the top of the spar.

Should have posted the felling cut too! perfect landing in the mud


----------



## Zale

Got a work order from a property manager this morning. Clean up broken branches laying on Fence. Piece of cake. Get to the job site and its actually a 38" sycamore laying in a white pine ready to crush 3 townhouses. I hate property managers.


----------



## mike515

Near constant wind with gusts up to 45 mph all freaking day today. Of course, we're out in the country with no wind block at all. Yesterday, I pulled the plug at noon because of the wind and today was worse. But since we lost hours yesterday...we stayed out today. I hate that wind....it makes everything twice as much of a pain in the ass! I actually threw my hard hat once today which is very uncommon. I'm usually pretty laid back and almost never lose my cool. No customers saw that though. We were by ourselves.


----------



## treebilly

There ya go Bufurd T Justice


----------



## treebilly

Here's one from a red oak removal a few weeks ago. It was a long, tiring, beautiful day


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mike515 said:


> Near constant wind with gusts up to 45 mph all freaking day today. Of course, we're out in the country with no wind block at all. Yesterday, I pulled the plug at noon because of the wind and today was worse. But since we lost hours yesterday...we stayed out today. I hate that wind....it makes everything twice as much of a pain in the ass! I actually threw my hard hat once today which is very uncommon. I'm usually pretty laid back and almost never lose my cool. No customers saw that though. We were by ourselves.



Around here the newspeople have been trying to scare us about the wind so I was concerned and started laughing when the said 20 mph. Ha! 20 mph? What's that? A desk fan blowing me whilst I nap?

And listen, buddy, two words fer ya: next time buy a freaking hat with a chin strap!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Got a work order from a property manager this morning. Clean up broken branches laying on Fence. Piece of cake. Get to the job site and its actually a 38" sycamore laying in a white pine ready to crush 3 townhouses. I hate property managers.



Its better when they have no idea if you know what I mean.


----------



## mike515

DR. P. Proteus said:


> And listen, buddy, two words fer ya: next time buy a freaking hat with a chin strap!



Technically, that was more than two words. 

Wouldn't have mattered though. I would have undid the chin strap and then thrown it!


----------



## no tree to big

We were trimming the last 2 days in 30 sustained 40 gusts. Of coarse all that's left in that section of town is stuff along the 3 phase that's been hacked by the line crews... keeps ya on your toes


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Here I am playing treeman and bucking fer the Arborist of the Year Award. Had it down pretty quick, just lowered the one limb on the right and re-planted the rest in the yard like a complete and utter crack addicted whore. I am still on Drt and don't think I will switch.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

There is the client bent over his Wild Thang after shooting at his dog.







There is me cutting the small end because I know what's in the big end. Right? This pic was taken right before my partner hit the shoe.






There is that horseshoe and I told the client that if it was July I would have left the entire trunk whole right there and went home after the first hit. I said if he wanted us to cut anymore he was going to start buying chains but I had another 44 with a beat up chain and my partner on the job had gumption and it wasn't that hot yet so we pursued.


----------



## tree MDS

Yep. Old school and all set. I think the MDS is getting his groove back some.


----------



## The treeclimber101

Yesterday was take the kid to work day , basically all I got was the takes and shovels thrown haphazardly into the truck and a dead battery on my phone from him playing video games ..... Oh and a huge bite taken outta my sandwich ! Thanks Obama


----------



## jefflovstrom

We finished early today. The guys kick butt. 
I see the site is better, 
Jeff


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Around here the newspeople have been trying to scare us about the wind so I was concerned and started laughing when the said 20 mph. Ha! 20 mph? What's that? A desk fan blowing me whilst I nap?
> 
> And listen, buddy, two words fer ya: next time buy a freaking hat with a chin strap!



That's what I call air conditioning in the tree.


----------



## mike515

Took my little girl out today for some mushroom hunting and 4x4ing in my Jeep today. Just put on some sweet new tires. For such a prim and proper little 11 (almost 12) yr old girl...she sure does love going through some mud. This may be a problem in the future.


----------



## treecutterjr

Worked at a distillery yesterday. Derby ' s around the corner and can't have pick dead trees falling on people's heads during the tours.




















Terrible tongs came out. For the stump cut.


----------



## treecutterjr

Then I saw the co-opetition at the dump later that evening







We were both unloading solo.


----------



## pro94lt

Finally got a/c and an automatic bucket truck... wtf have I been doing all these years... I've told myself I'll only turn it on once we're heading home...


----------



## Oak Savanna

treecutterjr said:


> Then I saw the co-opetition at the dump later that evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were both unloading solo.



I like your method of solo unloading better than his, hand bomb on and hand bomb off! I dont miss those days! The dead end of your hoist line looks pretty chewed above the socket. You should re-do it, cut it off and braze the end. There is a cable (crosby) clip you can get for the dead end that goes above the socket with 2 saddles on it so it bights on the dead end only and not the main hoist line.


----------



## dbl612

Oak Savanna said:


> I like your method of solo unloading better than his, hand bomb on and hand bomb off! I dont miss those days! The dead end of your hoist line looks pretty chewed above the socket. You should re-do it, cut it off and braze the end. There is a cable (crosby) clip you can get for the dead end that goes above the socket with 2 saddles on it so it bights on the dead end only and not the main hoist line.


cable is going in wrong side of becket causing sharp angle leading to cable failure. he will fix it when it breaks off. still using tongs for vertical lifts. all this has been mentioned before. does not care. another crane accident in the making. no big deal there are plenty of companies to fill the gap.


----------



## Oak Savanna

dbl612 said:


> cable is going in wrong side of becket causing sharp angle leading to cable failure. he will fix it when it breaks off. still using tongs for vertical lifts. all this has been mentioned before. does not care. another crane accident in the making. no big deal there are plenty of companies to fill the gap.



Yep you are right! I missed that.


----------



## tree MDS

,,,, the tongs!!!! ,,


----------



## treecutterjr

Aaaahhh! I see now! You should have said that sooner! I definitely didn't know it was backwards. I'll get on that immediately!


----------



## tree MDS

I can't even post a pic from my phone anymore. This place blows.


----------



## treecutterjr

Did one on the back too, but I forgot pics


----------



## gorman

Turned out to be a nice day. Took down and ground a red maple, delivered the first cord of wood for 2015, didn't rain so we removed a dead pine. All and all I'm damn glad I don't live and work in Baltimore.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I can't even post a pic from my phone anymore. This place blows.



The best thing about arboristsite is I can disappear for three days and only miss five posts.


----------



## acer-kid

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Around here the newspeople have been trying to scare us about the wind so I was concerned and started laughing when the said 20 mph. Ha! 20 mph? What's that? A desk fan blowing me whilst I nap?
> 
> And listen, buddy, two words fer ya: next time buy a freaking hat with a chin strap!


Your posts read like a Hunter S Thompson excerpt. Intriguing..


----------



## jefflovstrom

acer-kid said:


> Your posts read like a Hunter S Thompson excerpt. Intriguing..



LOL, and always read him that way!,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Should I say 'it was a beautiful day',?

Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Yes Jeff , it was a beautiful day here as well. Got to do a nice red oak removal in a slightly tricky area. Really wasn't very tight. The tricky part was figuring the rigging for two fresh groundies. Finished the day trimming a codom pin oak. It was my first real SRT climb. I'm liking it.


----------



## Stephen Barnes

Did the strangest stump job today. It was dug all around it, hardly had any room to maneuver the stump grinder. New foundation being built in the spot. The owners didn't want to excavate the stump worried the roots might damage the neighbour's interlock. Did some gymnastics there.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> The best thing about arboristsite is I can disappear for three days and only miss five posts.



Lol. Yeah, they really did a good job of cleaning things up around here.


----------



## gorman

I took down a handful of 20' oaks for this Italian guy today. Was wearing a zombie t shirt in the subway font that said "eat flesh". He was taking the wood as we worked and smoking a joint the entire time. Tried to give us some and kept sayin "No, it's okay man. It's the kooosh." Needless to say we did not partake. He must have smoked five joints in a matter of 3 hours all by himself. Was kinda funny.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> He must have smoked five joints in a matter of 3 hours all by himself.




Good Lord...he must have been stoned out of his mind. I'm not a pot smoker but I have a couple of friends that still smoke it.


----------



## gorman

Yeah, his big wife brought him out one at the end too. He was getting tired and brought out an big bottle of code blue Mountain Dew for us. He was real nice though.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Decided this morning to dig out the Onan powered Miller to fix a few things on the bigger processor (18-20) and log truck.
Been a few years since it ran and even more since I have stick welded. Last time I did a bunch of it was in Jr high school, around 20 years ago.

Went from sweating (was over 60!) To freezing... Sun disappeared after a bit, temps dropped 20* and I ended up welding in hail/snow/freezing rain.

Needless to say, while what welded will hold, it's not too pretty haha. Almost all the welding I've done in the last 12+ years has been with my Lincoln 175 MIG.

Oh and have figured out the 5+ hours me and a worker spent gooping almost 5 gallons of blackjack tar on the shop roof was a waste. Damn thing leaks even worse!


----------



## climbhightree

Quick and easy stump I did yesterday evening. About a hour of work from pull up to pull out...20" apple stump in the back yard. Video represents about a half hour of work. 
 (no sound or music yet)


----------



## tree MDS

Busy, busy, busy for a change. Had 8k in removals come through at the end of work the other day. Both jobs not a half mile from my shop. My two helpers are retarded, and I'm fat and out of shape, so not making production like I'd like to, but plugging along. Nice to be working steady anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

Whipped up some beginner style spruces yesterday morning. Was gonna bring the bucket, but decided it wasn't worth the logistics. (That means I'm the only driver, lol) I've come to think of my chip truck as a big green short bus.


----------



## luckydad

Oh well it's a payed for short bus at least !!


----------



## gorman

U squeeze everyone in the same bus or do u have a clown car following u around with your helpers?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> U squeeze everyone in the same bus or do u have a clown car following u around with your helpers?



They both fit. It's both sad and humorous that I'm actually getting used to working with these guys. I've become like the Retard Whisperer or something. Lol.. not so much whispering really, but you get my point. Sure does make the beers taste better at the end of the day, though!!


----------



## climbhightree

Three easy Tulip poplar removals. I threw together some clips from it.

First video is clips from the diet two coming down. From ground man's perspective.


Second video I climbed.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice job. How tall do you figure that tree in the second video was?


----------



## climbhightree

tree MDS said:


> Nice job. How tall do you figure that tree in the second video was?


All three were about the same height. Judging from what I remember of the lower line setup for the first two, I'd say around a hundred feet to the very top.

Most of the tip limbs we took off were about 15-20' long.


----------



## JRoland

There was a zip line in the backyard of the house we were working at....third time I've worked there. The first was in the winter didn't feel like trying it. The second the job took so long at the end of the day I didn't feel like doing anything other than going home. Third times a charm. My groundman perfected the technique after a couple tries- gotta jump off the platform without bouncing the line too much lol. Solid fun for a bit after a pretty easy day.


----------



## Pelorus

Tuesday am : groundman (for reasons known only to him) while using the log splitter attempts to split a crooked piece that is way too long. Piece flips up and whacks his index finger. I notice him hopping around and figure he got zapped by a wasp.
He works the rest of the day with minimal whining, and no loss in productivity.
Wed. am. He phones to inform me that a. he decided to go to the Emerg dept last evening, b. His fingertip is broken, and c. Doctor told him to take the day off, which is what he then did.
So today I got to fill out and fax the 4 page Form 7 WSIB (worker's comp) report for a lost time injury. 
Can't wait to see how that plays out.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Took down 2 good sized Tulip Polpar's for some Indian's. I thought the guy was deaf or he thought i couldn't hear with ear plugs in and he was trying sign language. I guess he just couldn't speak english because all he could manage to do was grunt and about every 5th word was broken english, and he had A LOT of questions so i just smiled and said yeah[emoji2].


----------



## capetrees

Keep saying yeah and all of a sudden you agreed to do the tree for free.

Wait a minute! WHAT????

(just think Seinfeld, puffy shirt)


----------



## gorman

Broke two fingers yesterday. Have this tree to do tomorrow. Trial by fire.


----------



## luckydad

Dang It Man !!!


----------



## Zale

Well, at least its on the ground. Sorta of. How do plan on working with 2 broken fingers?


----------



## gorman

I have an employee who is stepping up this year. I replaced his climbing line for him and got him studying for his cdl road test. He can climb, work the bucket, and rig just like I can. Just not as fast. 
I'm still valuable even with one hand. Now wiping my ass with my off hand.... That's a different story.


----------



## lucky_dad01

Tough on the 540 joystick I bet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Tough on the 550 joystick I bet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigremovals

aint working hard if you dont break ****


----------



## Carburetorless

I dislocated my right ring finger a couple of years ago. Didn't know I'd done it till I got on the ground and tried to pull my glove off. Finger was swollen up twice a big. Hurt for months, but only when it got tweaked sideways.


----------



## ShermanC

Untangled my LEWIS WINCH cable (150' of 3/16" d.) to remove about 40' and fasten new safety hooks. Photo shows the Lewis Winch tethered to a tree, a snatch block on the distant tree and my 12V two-ton winch on the GMC front end Hidden Hitch to pull the tightly tangled excess cable out of the spool until it would free wheel. For safety I hid behind the tree on left (foreground) in Case the cable snapped. A flying coil of cable can hurt big time if it should come loose or break. This operation took time but went real well, as planned.

After lunch a friend and his neighbor were coming by to look at my 2009 Tanaka 32CC x 14" limbing saw ECS3301 maybe to buy. So I got it ready to show with owner's manual but they never came. Turned out his neighbor decided to buy something for his motorcycle. Anticipating the sale I decided to buy the newer version Tanaka 32CC with 12" bar from Northern Tool for$299 plus S&H. No one had written a review on NT web site and mine had served me so well that I wrote a five-star review. The Tanaka has stood tall right beside my 2007 Stihl MS-200T through many long days of work. Back I the 1980's I lived in N. Florida and had a Tanaka 30CC air-cooled trolling motor mounted on a Coleman Scout pram that was an awesome unit.
After supper I ground a 40" white oak stump in our front yard using my Beeline SP-13 and got 'ER done in two hours. It sure was a good day and I hope your day went well.


----------



## Jack Evans

Watched crap films and sent invoices, always something to do.


----------



## gorman

Tackled it.


----------



## derwoodii

did my Ariel rescue sadly Mr dummy was DOA as it took to long to get him down. In the scenario he had cut his arm then additionally dropped the limb on 12600 volt Swer wire thus was unconscious. I then, to my disbelief found out my phone contact for Power company emergency was wrong so i had to stand clear wait not risking myself,
So fyi all check and test that you have in your phone site safety paper work your local or work area power company emergency contact number if sumthin goes wrong tree vs power line and u need power off fast your not wasting about lookin the number up.


----------



## no tree to big

Putting a second floor on my house so I had to heavily cut back a few silver maples removed a few leads and a lot over other crap. Then, I figured well I might as well stop n hit the other two trees on my way down the drive, now I can hit the spruce so I'll do that too... made one Hella mess that really sucked to clean up by myself guess I shoulda brought a groundie along oh well too late now. On a positive note I now know for sure I have one tall ass silver maple had the tower 4 feet from the trunk on an elevated drive way so I'm 6 feet up 55' boom my 8' of reach 14' polesaw and still 20-25 feet of tree above. [emoji79]


----------



## tree MDS

Things are off to a really nice start this year. If it keeps up I might actually be able to call this a business. Still can't find any decent help though. Supposed to meet with a Spanish guy Monday afternoon. Says he's a climber, can do everything, etc. Really only looking for ground help (which he didn't sound to excited about), but we'll see. This should be interesting at any rate.


----------



## tree MDS

One of my many upcoming projects. Poor old tree. Lol.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> One of my many upcoming projects. Poor old tree. Lol.
> View attachment 423775


looks like a serious amount of wood.


----------



## gorman

What's the dbh on that tree? And species?


----------



## tree MDS

Copper Beech. I haven't measured it. Looks pretty big though. Lol. And yes, a lot of wood. It's only up the road less than a quarter mile from my shop is the good thing. Just not sure I want that much firewood though. Another good thing is I've got bucket access from two sides.. and no pavement to worry about breaking (new owner is enlarging the driveway, why tree is going. It worries him too), it's just a processed gravel driveway.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Copper Beech. I haven't measured it. Looks pretty big though. Lol. And yes, a lot of wood. It's only up the road less than a quarter mile from my shop is the good thing. Just not sure I want that much firewood though. Another good thing is I've got bucket access from two sides.. and no pavement to worry about breaking (new owner is enlarging the driveway, why tree is going. It worries him too), it's just a processed gravel driveway.


Murph it? Three cuts and go home?


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Murph it? Three cuts and go home?



Yeah, as slayer would say "sit down, *****"!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Been working off my rent at the horse farm, people think I am nuts, lots of tang in tight pants, ****ing horses following my chipper around, they seem to like the color and the noise doesn't bother them, broke my pole saw the other day on a job I charged to much for, the new Nerex is a ***** to splice, wife made me cut down a big ilex at our house today and told me that if I shaved she would sit on my face.


----------



## KenJax Tree

[emoji23]


----------



## jefflovstrom

It sure is a beautiful evening in San Diego,,,,
Jeff


----------



## arborlicious

Dead Eucalyptus Monday. 8 very dead trees taken care of. The crane was overkill for the first two jobs but we needed it for the reach on the last job - lifting about 3,000lb of ivy covered tree over 100ft away.


----------



## TheViking

Mowed a tiny front yard, worked on some screwed up tiles in a yard, and joined my daughter for Field Day at her school.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> It sure is a beautiful evening in San Diego,,,,
> Jeff



Nothing is like it seems.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Got up around 6 and watched TV with my kid til her mother took her to school around 8 then I drove the back roads picking up checks and talking to clients about absolutely nothing, got to the bank at 9 twenty one and forgot my account number but the same obsequious gay guy at the window knew it which makes me kinda nervous so then I went back home and loaded up some light implements and went and did some work for a few hours til I got hungry so I drove back home making a couple stops on the way and grabbed a set of chippers knives and went to an Indian buffet where I saw a big fat black lady skin a chickin bone in under a second then I went to the arbo store and got a new pole saw and a new blade and a new handsaw blade then went to the parts house and bought a 15 dollar K and N oil filter and changed the oil in my pick-up then Peabody called and it was time to mow the weeds up there so I went up there and hit a bunch of rocks for awhile then his neighbor told me she wanted me to put her on my schedule and was happy to see I wasn't pissed off this time but I really was( I was just pretending I wasn't, you know, the "use your illusion" type thing) then I came back home and changed the blades in my saws without bleeding and sucked down beer then went to look at a job where the lady told me her neighbor sued her for cutting a couple dead limbs off the tree on her side and poisoned her dog then I came home just as my wife and kid were coming back from the fair where my kid spent all her money obstinately trying to climb up a rope ladder, you know what ladder, the one you can't climb without tipping over.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Nothing is like it seems.



One's perception is One's reality.
and my perception is what matter's,.
Nice try tho,,, are you just waking up?
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> One's perception is One's reality.
> and my perception is what matter's,.
> Nice try tho,,, are you just sobering up?
> Jeff


Fixed that ya Jeff[emoji1]


----------



## treebilly

Beautiful day in Ohio. Having a nice rain tonight which saves me from watering the six fruit trees I planted at the house last week. 
Dan I must say you are an interesting person.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Fixed that ya Jeff[emoji1]


 Not cool dumbass, altering my post can put you in band camp,,,,
Jeff,,


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Not cool dumbass, altering my post can put you in band camp,,,,
> Jeff,,



I think the mods got bored and left a long time ago.


----------



## tree MDS

Got a really annoying white pine pruning job to get out of the way today. Maybe another small one for a good customer that's been nagging me too. One good thing about having no skilled help (down to one tard) is I'm getting a lot of these jobs I hardly even wanna do out of my hair. Oh, and the Spanish guy never made the interview. Go figure. Got a potentially decent ground guy on the hook now. Gotta meet with him today maybe. We'll see.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Not cool dumbass, altering my post can put you in band camp,,,,
> Jeff,,




See? Yer just laying in wait.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just a few more minutes then I will head out, I hope by this time traffic has died down, they closed another road, this one til December.


----------



## gorman

Planting some plicatas tomorrow for a screen. They're going where some trees got removed and ground. Also where I pulverized my fingers. Gotta bring loam and mulching in chips.


----------



## arborlicious

Client called me regarding a quote I did in October last year - small tree removal around some service wires to house. Apparently they had another–much cheaper–quote from July last year but can't get hold of the other company–I wonder why... So now they want me to match the other companies quote from July last year! It's only a couple of hours work. 

Time to marinate 4lbs of pork ribs for tonights bbq.


----------



## tree MDS

About the time I realized why I put off "pruning" this piece of crap so long!! Lol. Only got worse and more annoying and strenuous from here. Hate!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Not cool dumbass, altering my post can put you in band camp,,,,
> Jeff,,


So will using bad words and insulting other members[emoji14]


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> So will using bad words and insulting other members[emoji14]



Lol.. is this what's called a vagina monologue? Just curious,,, I never knew. Twas a real beauty today at any rate!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. is this what's called a vagina monologue? Just curious,,, I never knew. Twas a real beauty today at any rate!!


[emoji1]


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> So will using bad words and insulting other members[emoji14]



You're right , sorry. 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> You're right , sorry.
> Jeff


[emoji1]


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> About the time I realized why I put off "pruning" this piece of crap so long!! Lol. Only got worse and more annoying and strenuous from here. Hate!!
> View attachment 424262



What do you mean by " prune"? Jesus, I don't think anybody prunes white pine trees, I don't know what your doing but it looks like it sucks.


Caught fire to the brakes this afternoon, turned out to be a ten dollar fix back there in the drum, got to the second job and told the lady I had a problem but would drive down a few houses soes the fire wouldn't be on front of her's, seemed like the polite thing to do, was supposed to hack up a little linden soes the grass can grow, there are flowers underneath in the mulch bed and I don't care and everybody knows it, I think they planted some more since I first looked at the tree, the traffic around here is insane, half the roads and bridges are closed, saw some faggot scraper driving around with headphones, wanted to kill him.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

arborlicious said:


> Client called me regarding a quote I did in October last year - small tree removal around some service wires to house. Apparently they had another–much cheaper–quote from July last year but can't get hold of the other company–I wonder why... So now they want me to match the other companies quote from July last year! It's only a couple of hours work.
> 
> Time to marinate 4lbs of pork ribs for tonights bbq.



Seems fair!


----------



## skinnyd

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Got up around 6 and watched TV with my kid til her mother took her to school around 8 then I drove the back roads picking up checks and talking to clients about absolutely nothing, got to the bank at 9 twenty one and forgot my account number but the same obsequious gay guy at the window knew it which makes me kinda nervous so then I went back home and loaded up some light implements and went and did some work for a few hours til I got hungry so I drove back home making a couple stops on the way and grabbed a set of chippers knives and went to an Indian buffet where I saw a big fat black lady skin a chickin bone in under a second then I went to the arbo store and got a new pole saw and a new blade and a new handsaw blade then went to the parts house and bought a 15 dollar K and N oil filter and changed the oil in my pick-up then Peabody called and it was time to mow the weeds up there so I went up there and hit a bunch of rocks for awhile then his neighbor told me she wanted me to put her on my schedule and was happy to see I wasn't pissed off this time but I really was( I was just pretending I wasn't, you know, the "use your illusion" type thing) then I came back home and changed the blades in my saws without bleeding and sucked down beer then went to look at a job where the lady told me her neighbor sued her for cutting a couple dead limbs off the tree on her side and poisoned her dog then I came home just as my wife and kid were coming back from the fair where my kid spent all her money obstinately trying to climb up a rope ladder, you know what ladder, the one you can't climb without tipping over.


Could you possibly be a little less of a homophobe and a little less racist in future posts?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

skinnyd said:


> Could you possibly be a little less of a homophobe and a little less racist in future posts?



I didn't say anything homophobic nor racist, its only in yer little mind that that happened.


----------



## KenJax Tree

skinnyd said:


> Could you possibly be a little less of a homophobe and a little less racist in future posts?



C'mon its The Dan[emoji769] just roll with it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> C'mon its The Dan[emoji769] just roll with it.



Yesterday I came down with a case of the crotchial rot and spent the night butt nakid , legs spread and the fan blowing on my naughty parts soes today I figured I wouldn't wear no underpanties, WELL, today I was a'working and all real good and my little willy was swinging all around and I started to feel randy and bothered by about 10 am and I spied this little pool house offen yonder soes I starting thinkin about going in there and having at it but I kepts to workin but it just got worse and worse but I stuck toes workin til I was finished but man o man I was a' howlin sumin feerce fer a release soes I started a' walkin towarts that pool house and when I reached fer the door knob, well, that's when the lady came home... good thing my brakes went out and was able to make it home by noon.

What did you guys do today?


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yesterday I came down with a case of the crotchial rot and spent the night butt nakid , legs spread and the fan blowing on my naughty parts soes today I figured I wouldn't wear no underpanties, WELL, today I was a'working and all real good and my little willy was swinging all around and I started to feel randy and bothered by about 10 am and I spied this little pool house offen yonder soes I starting thinkin about going in there and having at it but I kepts to workin but it just got worse and worse but I stuck toes workin til I was finished but man o man I was a' howlin sumin feerce fer a release soes I started a' walkin towarts that pool house and when I reached fer the door knob, well, that's when the lady came home... good thing my brakes went out and was able to make it home by noon.
> 
> What did you guys do today?


Cleaned up some storm damage and blow downs. Found a wire still arching once i got up in the bucket, it was supposedly already shut off...... WRONG!!! Luckily nobody had touched anything yet.


----------



## tree MDS

Finished up my pruning up at "pine manor", (as I've affectionately deemed it) today. I see the work on the oasis and deck is coming along nicely as well!!


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yesterday I came down with a case of the crotchial rot and spent the night butt nakid , legs spread and the fan blowing on my naughty parts soes today I figured I wouldn't wear no underpanties, WELL, today I was a'working and all real good and my little willy was swinging all around and I started to feel randy and bothered by about 10 am and I spied this little pool house offen yonder soes I starting thinkin about going in there and having at it but I kepts to workin but it just got worse and worse but I stuck toes workin til I was finished but man o man I was a' howlin sumin feerce fer a release soes I started a' walkin towarts that pool house and when I reached fer the door knob, well, that's when the lady came home... good thing my brakes went out and was able to make it home by noon.
> 
> What did you guys do today?



You live a much more exciting life than me. My day? Same ****, different day.


----------



## tree MDS

$2800 for a new outrigger cylinder on bucket. I guess the barrel was rusted out to bad to hold a seal (had it repacked once already, didn't last long). Ouch. Getting kind of tired of the equipment expenses lately.


----------



## gorman

At least you didn't need 4 of them.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> At least you didn't need 4 of them.



This did cross my mind. Lol. I suspect this one got rusted because its the right front (gutter side). Hope the others aren't right behind. I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it. One tragedy at a time, and all.


----------



## no tree to big

Run it till she blows!


----------



## gorman

Took my bucket in to a dealership for an air brake recall...... From 10 years ago. Other owner never ****ed with it. It was running hot on the highway so I told them about that too. I pray to glob that it's not a cemented up radiator. I hear the 3126 ones are very pricey.


----------



## OLD OAK

tree MDS said:


> $2800 for a new outrigger cylinder on bucket. I guess the barrel was rusted out to bad to hold a seal (had it repacked once already, didn't last long). Ouch. Getting kind of tired of the equipment expenses lately.


Well i have to replace one of the lift cylinders on my Bobcat and it is $1200.00 so i fill better then you but not much. Tree work sure is expensive, For us.


----------



## Griff93

I pulled the cylinder head off my chipper. I think the head gasket was blown. There was only about a gallon of coolant in the oil.


----------



## OLD OAK

Griff93 said:


> I pulled the cylinder head off my chipper. I think the head gasket was blown. There was only about a gallon of coolant in the oil.


You should take it to a machine shop and have it checked, it might be warped or cracked.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Took my bucket in to a dealership for an air brake recall...... From 10 years ago. Other owner never ****ed with it. It was running hot on the highway so I told them about that too. I pray to glob that it's not a cemented up radiator. I hear the 3126 ones are very pricey.



Are you towing anything with it? My bucket has the 3126 as well and generally works fine but it runs hot when pulling hills with the loader or chipper behind it. I just don't think there's enough engine there for all that weight.


----------



## gorman

Sometimes I do. The temp gauge goes up to 220 on the highway and after climbing hills then takes a while to go back down. If there's nothing wrong with it then I'm fine with that but I don't want to cook this engine. Quite honestly I wouldn't be able to afford a rebuild.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Sometimes I do. The temp gauge goes up to 220 on the highway and after climbing hills then takes a while to go back down. If there's nothing wrong with it then I'm fine with that but I don't want to cook this engine. Quite honestly I wouldn't be able to afford a rebuild.



I noticed it seemed like my DT ran hot like that when it had the scored cylinder. Hope it's nothing like that. Hear any knocking? Lol.


----------



## Griff93

OLD OAK said:


> You should take it to a machine shop and have it checked, it might be warped or cracked.



Very good idea. The head is already at the machine shop getting reworked.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, just finished getting my ass handed to me by a customer because my loser worker decided to get all ****ed up last night and not show up. My tongue is bleeding from biting it. ****er,, I just picked that job up yesterday too, figured it was the perfect thing to fit in while the bucket is in the shop. Now I gotta push off other customers that have waiting for me and run up there Monday. "I find it disconcerting that you have a crew that isn't reliable". I should've told him to **** **** himself!! I probably would've if he didn't live on my road. Grr!!!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I noticed it seemed like my DT ran hot like that when it had the scored cylinder. Hope it's nothing like that. Hear any knocking? Lol.



Wtf?! U serious? How hot was your engine running?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Wtf?! U serious? How hot was your engine running?



Can't remember exactly.. probably 220- 230 pulling long hills, then it would drop back to like 170-180 as soon as going downhill again. I don't think it ever ran like that till the cylinder deal. I haven't noticed it running hot this year like that, but have been real local lately, so it hardly has a chance to warm up. I'll have to keep an eye on it. Hopefully yours is fine (I was half busting your ass).


----------



## tree MDS

"And I find it rather disconcerting that you're a douchebag homo, but I'll deal with you and take your money regardless. See you Monday, *******"!!!! Lol...


----------



## squad143

Spent the last two days grinding stumps


----------



## gorman

Oddly enough, right after mds got my underwear in a bunch I received a call from the garage. The engine was apparently running hot because of a faulty radiator cap. The coolant system was way over pressurized. Good news I guess.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Oddly enough, right after mds got my underwear in a bunch I received a call from the garage. The engine was apparently running hot because of a faulty radiator cap. The coolant system was way over pressurized. Good news I guess.


That seems odd.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I took the radiator screen off my chipper the other week, man it took quite awhile to hose out the dust and crap in the fins.

Today I almost broke my brand new pole saw and my face.


----------



## TheViking

Went for a job interview got a call from a tree company in Colorado and spent time in prayer.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Well, just finished getting my ass handed to me by a customer because my loser worker decided to get all ****ed up last night and not show up. My tongue is bleeding from biting it. ****er,, I just picked that job up yesterday too, figured it was the perfect thing to fit in while the bucket is in the shop. Now I gotta push off other customers that have waiting for me and run up there Monday. "I find it disconcerting that you have a crew that isn't reliable". I should've told him to **** **** himself!! I probably would've if he didn't live on my road. Grr!!!!



I think you should have come up with a better excuse.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Can't remember exactly.. probably 220- 230 pulling long hills, then it would drop back to like 170-180 as soon as going downhill again. I don't think it ever ran like that till the cylinder deal. I haven't noticed it running hot this year like that, but have been real local lately, so it hardly has a chance to warm up. I'll have to keep an eye on it. Hopefully yours is fine (I was half busting your ass).




Try pressure washing the radiator,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Try pressure washing the radiator,,
> Jeff


I hate blow out the radiators day[emoji78] gotta be careful power washing them if you get to aggressive you can fold the fins over.


----------



## treebilly

There is a test strip for the antifreeze to check for combustion gasses. I tried the radiator cap first and that wasn't it. Ended up being a small crack in the head gasket. I hope that's not the case with your engine. Cause while you're that far into it you get the head checked and might as well have the injectors rebuilt.
Mine is a dt466. Is that cat motor in a chevy? I know the one at work the radiator is behind the inter cooler. Makes it next to impossible to clean out without tearing the whole thing out.


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> There is a test strip for the antifreeze to check for combustion gasses. I tried the radiator cap first and that wasn't it. Ended up being a small crack in the head gasket. I hope that's not the case with your engine. Cause while you're that far into it you get the head checked and might as well have the injectors rebuilt.


Looks like a gas engine assuming carborate??


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> There is a test strip for the antifreeze to check for combustion gasses. I tried the radiator cap first and that wasn't it. Ended up being a small crack in the head gasket. I hope that's not the case with your engine. Cause while you're that far into it you get the head checked and might as well have the injectors rebuilt.
> Mine is a dt466. Is that cat motor in a chevy? I know the one at work the radiator is behind the inter cooler. Makes it next to impossible to clean out without tearing the whole thing out.



Yes, it's a Chevy 7500 and there is something in front of the radiator. I thought it was the tranny cooler but it could be for the air.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think you should have come up with a better excuse.



You know what the upside of hiring the retarded is, Dan? They're really easy to replace!! Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

What kind of damage do you think it would do to use clean, left over hydraulic oil as bar oil?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What kind of damage do you think it would do to use clean, left over hydraulic oil as bar oil?



Times getting a little tight are they, doc?


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What kind of damage do you think it would do to use clean, left over hydraulic oil as bar oil?


We've done it we buy by the barrel and they do a core on the old barrels so normally we run out then don't get a barrel for a day or two so we just use the hydro... how many gallons of the stuff are we talking? plus you will almost guaranteed need hydro as soon as you run it through your saw...


----------



## climbhightree

Raised flower beds...blah.


----------



## climbhightree

Raised flower beds...blah.


----------



## climbhightree

Raised flower beds...blah


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Times getting a little tight are they, doc?



Got a little left in 5 gallon bucket I was going to add to a jug of bar oil just to get rid off plus a couple half used quarts that have been sitting around for years and depressing me.

Years ago I worked at this place where they used old motor oil, every now and then one of those retards would attempt to put in my saws. I have to say it didn't seem to hurt the saw but the smell was ghastly, almost worse than climbing above a chipper that had dropped a cylinder.

How come it is that when you need hydraulic oil you have to buy 10 gallons and only need 9 and a half? Maybe I should just pour it on my neighbor's cock-a poo?

Went to buy a new pair of dress shoes this morning , it was going Ok till I first set foot in that hell hole complete with yet another overly friendly homosexual. My wife was pointing out shoes she thought I should have ( Almost broke that finger off) while my kid, God bless her heart, filled the aisle floors with shoes she was trying on. We were only in there 7 minutes which is 7 minutes to long. Gay guy asks me for my phone number and asks if I want to receive coupons.

Then the two of them went to softball practice while I drove down and told somebody I would be driving across their lawn and dropping a tree acrost it on Monday and if they had any questions or concerns then they should call the office and talk to Mr. Saville who has been soaking his nose in cheap vodka and olive juice. I wear many hats.

And how come they have six million different flavors of vodka? They got vanilla, cherry, coconut, berry, double berry, triple berry BUT NOT ONE WITH OLIVES? They even have a vodka called ' Three Olives' and not one olive to be found.

Well I am off and dressed in a suit I forgot I even had, going to hob knob with the upper echelon I suppose. Tomorrow I am going to dig out some yucca which I think I finally kilt and drop the loader off for Monday. Won't that guy be surprise when I Murph that ************ right across his lawn?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

climbhightree said:


> Raised flower beds...blah



_


climbhightree said:



Raised flower beds...blah.





Click to expand...

Looks like one of them old fashioned viddy o games but, uh, um, I think yer using yer ramps wrong._


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

climbhightree said:


> Raised flower beds...blah



_


climbhightree said:



Raised flower beds...blah.





Click to expand...

Looks like one of them old fashioned viddy o games but, uh, um, I think yer using yer ramps wrong._


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Is it me or am I talking double?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Is it me or am I talking double?


----------



## tree MDS

That's funny, I am gonna be murphing some trees across a gay guys lawn Monday too.. that is if he doesn't find it too disconcerting, of course.


----------



## treebilly

Gorman, it doesn't hurt to clean the inter cooler also. All your air has to pass through it to cool the radiator. The one at work was doing just what yours is. We pulled both out and power washed them out. It's been over a year and not a sign of overheating since. It wasn't the warmest truck to drive this winter though. Had to slip a piece of cardboard over half of it to get any heat


----------



## treebilly

Dr. And MDS , I'm jelous of you guys for getting to Murph a few Monday. I'll be delaying the commute for a lot of people with a lane closure and tied in at 90' on a white oak removal. Nothing but fun.


----------



## climbhightree

Sry for double post, it showed that it did not go through...but apparently it did. Can't figure out how to delete one, at the moment.


----------



## climbhightree

tree MDS said:


> Hit edit, then click on "delete post". I've done it once or twice in my time here. Lol


That is actually the problem, it is not there. I see it on my other posts...but not on that on. Looked for it on tapatalk and mobile browser. I'll try a computer when I get home.


----------



## Zale

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What kind of damage do you think it would do to use clean, left over hydraulic oil as bar oil?



I'm pretty sure it will accelerate global warming to a point where it is no longer reversible. Choose wisely.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> That's funny, I am gonna be murphing some trees across a gay guys lawn Monday too.. that is if he doesn't find it too disconcerting, of course.



Its not even my client's lawn AND I will be using their trees as anchors. I was going to be respectful, you know; Climb it and bring it down all safe and proper but I guess I will just dig out a fence pole and go caveman.

Just got back from that 'thing' I got all dolled up for. Sitting at a banquet table, some nice folk asked me what I did for a living, I gave him a look and said, " Not much and as little of it as possible". I wasn't trying to be a smart ass, its just that I really try to avoid telling people I am a nasty dirty filthy whore of a tree man that would drive across yer lawn and drop a tree on yer pretty little flower bed if I can help it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We did a job yesterday for some gay guys....they weren't real concerned about their lawn but god forbid anything happen to their flowers (pansies..go figure) and oversized goldfish in a pond. And if he asked me one more ******* time if his fish were gonna be ok i was gonna bash his skull and stomp his poodle.

We used bio bar oil and covered the pond with plywood and he was STILL worried they were gonna die..he was almost to the brink of tears.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Glad to see the doctor is still alive and kicking. Lol. Been real busy. Just bought out my buddy's portable sawmill business so hopefully I will be even busier.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> Glad to see the doctor is still alive and kicking. Lol. Been real busy. Just bought out my buddy's portable sawmill business so hopefully I will be even busier.



There's such a thing as a portable sawmill business??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Yup there sure is.


----------



## tree MDS

Huh, go figure.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree




----------



## tree MDS

That a veneer log??


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

My mill but a customers log. I don't care what they wanna waste time on milling as long as they are paying.


----------



## tree MDS

2treeornot2tree said:


> My mill but a customers log. I don't care what they wanna waste time on milling as long as they are paying.



Right. I can't believe your buddy decided to get out of such a lucrative endeavor!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

He was working as a sub for a guy that makes flooring out of old barn beams. He was using the mill to cut the barn beams. The guy that he was working for owed him like $10k and he was over 90 days out. My buddy couldn't pay his bills having to wait like that on money so he got a full time job working in a cabinet shop. With all the overtime hours he works there he doesn't have a lot of free time to mill and he doesn't want to buy a fork lift to move the logs around and what not so he decided to sell it. He is referring all the calls he gets for milling to me and I am gonna hold his pricing for a while. He has been sawing for like 13 years so he has a pretty good customer base.


----------



## no tree to big

We got a couple guys around here that do that they all have some pretty nice trucks pulling there mills so they must be doing halfway decent. And if you don't have any work for it it don't cost you anything to have it sitting.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I really like doing it and it pays more then firewood. I sold $500 worth of wood the other night. 20 1"x12"x8' chestnut oak boards, and 3 2"×20"×8' silver maple slabs


----------



## gorman

2treeornot2tree said:


> I really like doing it and it pays more then firewood. I sold $500 worth of wood the other night. 20 1"x12"x8' chestnut oak boards, and 3 2"×20"×8' silver maple slabs



That's funny. I didn't know silver maple was worth anything for board feet.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That's funny. I didn't know silver maple was worth anything for board feet.



Lol if they'll pay to mill a rotted 30" knotty spruce log, I'm not too surprised.

Edit: white pine, whatever..


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Silver maple is actually nice looking milled. It is used a lot in slab table tops and when people don't want to spend a lot of money on a table top.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol,, I get it, like a cave person eating slab. Nice!! What was that spruce destined to become?


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao... mamma and pa sit at the big end, the little ones further on down..


----------



## no tree to big

Trees that are generally thought of as garbage sometimes make beautiful boards


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The spruce was being cut for board and batten siding.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> My mill but a customers log. I don't care what they wanna waste time on milling as long as they are paying.



Yeah, that log is a little worse for wear.

Jesus Jared, you ever think of taking a break? You are always sawing on something.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> The spruce was being cut for board and batten siding.



****ing thing looks better for mulch or toilet paper but run it through damnit!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol if they'll pay to mill a rotted 30" knotty spruce log, I'm not too surprised.
> 
> Edit: white pine, whatever..



White pine, spruce, maple; Is there even much of a difference?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> ****ing thing looks better for mulch or toilet paper but run it through damnit!



That spruce will make a fine table top slab!! Lol, you could just stab the silverware into when setting the places.. it'll stand right there for easy grabbing!!


----------



## tree MDS

Two new guys (both their first day) and one tired old MDS today. Kicked some ass. So far so good. Today was pretty straightforward though, it's gonna get real pretty quick from here. Oh, and my ******* customer tipped me a hundred bucks more than I wanted for some extras. He was gonna go two, but I said that was fine. Made another fan. Neighbor who's yard we murphed into/used to clean up from and who shared cost with this guy is President of Sony something or another. I'd say a pretty good day, all and all.


----------



## tree MDS

As I was murphing something today, I thought of old murph and smiled. "No need to firewood 'em down"!!


----------



## no tree to big

Murphed 9 trees today I need more! I need bigger badder nastier, I want the nastiest ***** around!


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Murphed 9 big fat ugly chicks today. I need more!!! I need bigger badder nastier, I want the nastiest ***** around!



Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol.[emoji23]


Fat chick's need it too, don't be jealous your twiggie don't make it in


----------



## lucky_dad01

Murphed this top a couple days ago, while your on the murphing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Bucket truck still in shop. Should be home tomorrow. Two new guys on their second day. Man suit, baby!! Just saying.


----------



## climbhightree

What a bad day

We had 2 ropes on this, but it didn't go right and went out of control 










Then we hit this.


----------



## jefflovstrom

climbhightree said:


> What a bad day
> 
> We had 2 ropes on this, but it didn't go right and went out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we hit this.



How did it it miss the top of the fence? Did it roll in to it?
Jeff


----------



## climbhightree

jefflovstrom said:


> How did it it miss the top of the fence? Did it roll in to it?
> Jeff


It was a 3 lead River birch (probably 60 years old).





We had all 3 leads down to the big wood, and decided to notch and lower one lead...with one rope to each remaining lead. Everything was going well till notch closed and the hinge broke. At that point it started swinging towards the fence. I tried to speed drop it, my employee on the other port wrap did not do the same. So it pivoted even harder towards the fence.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 425921
> 
> Bucket truck still in shop. Should be home tomorrow. Two new guys on their second day. Man suit, baby!! Just saying. View attachment 425925


Man suit hahahahaha see your still pickin berry's


----------



## jefflovstrom

climbhightree said:


> It was a 3 lead River birch (probably 60 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had all 3 leads down to the big wood, and decided to notch and lower one lead...with one rope to each remaining lead. Everything was going well till notch closed and the hinge broke. At that point it started swinging towards the fence. I tried to speed drop it, my employee on the other port wrap did not do the same. So it pivoted even harder towards the fence.


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> Man suit hahahahaha see your still pickin berry's [emoji14]


Welcome back sir


----------



## jefflovstrom

climbhightree said:


> It was a 3 lead River birch (probably 60 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had all 3 leads down to the big wood, and decided to notch and lower one lead...with one rope to each remaining lead. Everything was going well till notch closed and the hinge broke. At that point it started swinging towards the fence. I tried to speed drop it, my employee on the other port wrap did not do the same. So it pivoted even harder towards the fence.



Ah, now I see. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

climbhightree said:


> It was a 3 lead River birch (probably 60 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had all 3 leads down to the big wood, and decided to notch and lower one lead...with one rope to each remaining lead. Everything was going well till notch closed and the hinge broke. At that point it started swinging towards the fence. I tried to speed drop it, my employee on the other port wrap did not do the same. So it pivoted even harder towards the fence.


Well we all make mistakes, just fix it move on; make sure customer is satisfied is all we can do u know.


----------



## treebilly

Like Rope already said, "stuff" happens. Have it fixed right and make the people happy and move on. I've hit a lot of stuff in those clump birch trees. They seem to make a nice place to set a rock out of the way and forget about until someone needs to remove the tree. 
Good to read you again Rope. It's been a while


----------



## climbhightree

treebilly said:


> Like Rope already said, "stuff" happens. Have it fixed right and make the people happy and move on. I've hit a lot of stuff in those clump birch trees. They seem to make a nice place to set a rock out of the way and forget about until someone needs to remove the tree.
> Good to read you again Rope. It's been a while


The customer and the neighbor (whose fence we hit) were super cool about it. I reported it right away to my insurance, just rather have them deal with it and get it fixed right. Only second claim in 14 years, and other one was minor too.

Customer was happy with our work...so it is all good.


----------



## ropensaddle

climbhightree said:


> The customer and the neighbor (whose fence we hit) were super cool about it. I reported it right away to my insurance, just rather have them deal with it and get it fixed right. Only second claim in 14 years, and other one was minor too.
> 
> Customer was happy with our work...so it is all good.


The mark of a pro is not that we never have a boo boo, it is "that we take care of it if we do". I have got a few fences in my years most I repaired on my own but I believe I would of done the same as you here and had insurance repair that one.


----------



## dbl612

ropensaddle said:


> Man suit hahahahaha see your still pickin berry's


nice to see your still here rope!


----------



## climbhightree

climbhightree said:


> It was a 3 lead River birch (probably 60 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had all 3 leads down to the big wood, and decided to notch and lower one lead...with one rope to each remaining lead. Everything was going well till notch closed and the hinge broke. At that point it started swinging towards the fence. I tried to speed drop it, my employee on the other port wrap did not do the same. So it pivoted even harder towards the fence.


I should also say, the only reason we had a lift is because we showed up to reduce the tree by 6-8', and thin the old topping points. After we got all setup the customer said he wanted the tree removed.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Man suit hahahahaha see your still pickin berry's



El Ropeo!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I guess I can still consider myself a tree climber, anyway. This dude added another 100 plus foot pignut today too. Grr. I mean I like the work, but my bucket is finished and calling me.


----------



## Griff93

I worked on taking down 7 pines in a back yard. One was a bad leaner directly over a wooden fence. This guy was helping with our new t536lixp cordless saw.


----------



## lucky_dad01

Where did you get the saw, at the shop on Whitesburg ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I guess I can still consider myself a tree climber, anyway. This dude added another 100 plus foot pignut today too. Grr. I mean I like the work, but my bucket is finished and calling me.
> 
> View attachment 426149


Hahaha now your soundin like the man suits on


----------



## Griff93

Bought it from tree stuff. Buddy's didn't want my money as they would even price it for me. I like it well enough that I might buy a second one. We used it all day in a tree today and didn't even go through two batteries.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

TaoTreeClimber said:


> Climbed and pruned two big elms and a silver poplar. Serious included bark in one so Im gonna install a support cable. Still have to go back in the morning and remove a huge leader on the poplar that is going over the house. I havent climbed any big trees lately and three in one day kicked my arse. Oh well this getting old crap sucks. I did actually get a throw ball stuck and broke that sucker today. I didnt break the line, the fabric broke and the ring tore out. That is a first for me. Maybe if I post it on here Sherrill will send me a new one for free.View attachment 395231


So Sherrill does a monday give away on their facebook page. If you send in pics of gear you have broken they will send you a prize. I get a free hand splice tres cord outta this pic!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

TaoTreeClimber said:


> So Sherrill does a monday give away on their facebook page. If you send in pics of gear you have broken they will send you a prize. I get a free hand splice tres cord outta this pic!!!


Wow note to self quit trowing away broken stuff lol


----------



## Pelorus

Griff93 said:


> I worked on taking down 7 pines in a back yard. One was a bad leaner directly over a wooden fence. This guy was helping with our new t536lixp cordless saw.



what have you got going on there?
The biner securing that block/pulley is wrongo, dude.


----------



## climbhightree

TaoTreeClimber said:


> So Sherrill does a monday give away on their facebook page. If you send in pics of gear you have broken they will send you a prize. I get a free hand splice tres cord outta this pic!!!


Seen that. I figured you were poking fun at them.


----------



## treebilly

Pelorus said:


> what have you got going on there?
> The biner securing that block/pulley is wrongo, dude.



That's not a rigging block. Those aren't meant for the shock load of negative rigging. I'm sure what he was doing was well below the capacities but it's not a good habit to get into.


----------



## Griff93

Pelorus said:


> what have you got going on there?
> The biner securing that block/pulley is wrongo, dude.


Why is that wrong? It's a tenex whoopie with a heavy duty steel rigging biner securing a pretty heavy duty pulley. We aren't putting lots of shock load on it. It's only being used for light loads. Basically branches that are just a bit to heavy/awkward To handle by hand. We've been using this setup for years without any issues at all. What you can't see in the picture is the end of that limb is hung up on the one below it which is much larger. My groundies have hauled the branch up to the pulley when I took the picture.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

climbhightree said:


> Seen that. I figured you were poking fun at them.


I dont blatantly poke fun at people. I got an IM this morning saying they are throwing in a new throwball as well as a surprise. Ooops, they ruined the surprise.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

climbhightree said:


> What a bad day
> 
> We had 2 ropes on this, but it didn't go right and went out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we hit this.



I lernt this lesson oe'r twenny odd ole yeers, yah, swung a locust off its hinge damn near took out the A/C unit. 

Keep the hinge intact while its being lowered with fat open face and pull on a thick hinge to slow the rate of fall, which, if you do it right is like putting a kitten down.

Was up helping NC with his faller friend who bore cut a couple mammoths, whole sailed the **** out of them. NC skinned the one then we set up a 5 to 1 on one high led then a 360 redirect to his new Mini, which, is bad assed.

But since we had real good tension this guy bore cuts the thing whereas I ( and I think NC was to) was thinking just to cut right into the notch from the back evenly through until we saw the kerf open and then eased into the hinge only cutting til it started to go.

I dunno, that is the difference between fallers and civilized tree men I suppose.

I do not think it would have been wise to fell the one without a good pulling rig plus its back up, it was windy and it was blowing the thing towards the house, ****ing people standing behind the patio door taking pictures.

Or figure out a base rig to control the butt and catch the thing , hold it back.


----------



## climbhightree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I lernt this lesson oe'r twenny odd ole yeers, yah, swung a locust off its hinge damn near took out the A/C unit.
> 
> Keep the hinge intact while its being lowered with fat open face and pull on a thick hinge to slow the rate of fall, which, if you do it right is like putting a kitten down.



I agree 100%. I didn't have as open of a face as I wanted, but I was somewhat limited due to the three leads. The biggest issue was I could not put the notch close to the ground...it was about 1.5-2' up. I did put a butt line on too, to keep it from rolling down hill after the hinge broke.

The lead was parallel with the ground, and the tip only about 5' off the ground when the hinge broke. This is y I tried to speed drop it...since it was so close. Unfortunately my employee didn't get that memo.


----------



## Pelorus

Griff93 said:


> Why is that wrong? It's a tenex whoopie with a heavy duty steel rigging biner securing a pretty heavy duty pulley. We aren't putting lots of shock load on it. It's only being used for light loads. Basically branches that are just a bit to heavy/awkward To handle by hand. We've been using this setup for years without any issues at all. What you can't see in the picture is the end of that limb is hung up on the one below it which is much larger. My groundies have hauled the branch up to the pulley when I took the picture.



Wrong, (my $.002 opinion) in the sense that the pulley PLUS the biner are redundant. Esp. for the rigging you described.
For light loads, the steel biner alone is more than adequate. If you are concerned about the tight bend radius, then use an appropriate block attached to a dead eye sling / whoopie / whatever. Or use a rigging ring.
For a good many years I used a nice CMI block with stainless steel side plates. Untill one fine day one of those plates shredded the rope which unexpectedly ran over it. And that was a good enough excuse to finally spring for a lovely DMM block.


----------



## climbhightree

Griff93 said:


> Why is that wrong? It's a tenex whoopie with a heavy duty steel rigging biner securing a pretty heavy duty pulley. We aren't putting lots of shock load on it. It's only being used for light loads. Basically branches that are just a bit to heavy/awkward To handle by hand. We've been using this setup for years without any issues at all. What you can't see in the picture is the end of that limb is hung up on the one below it which is much larger. My groundies have hauled the branch up to the pulley when I took the picture.












What happens with a carabiner clipped into that style of pulley.


----------



## gorman

climbhightree said:


> What happens with a carabiner clipped into that style of pulley.



Been there. Never again.


----------



## ropensaddle

I rarely use a block even until its big wood. I normally use 3 strand get my wrap and lower down, of course its out of need, as usually only one helper and he is pulling it clear as its lowered !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I lernt this lesson oe'r twenny odd ole yeers, yah, swung a locust off its hinge damn near took out the A/C unit.
> 
> Keep the hinge intact while its being lowered with fat open face and pull on a thick hinge to slow the rate of fall, which, if you do it right is like putting a kitten down.
> 
> Was up helping NC with his faller friend who bore cut a couple mammoths, whole sailed the **** out of them. NC skinned the one then we set up a 5 to 1 on one high led then a 360 redirect to his new Mini, which, is bad assed.
> 
> But since we had real good tension this guy bore cuts the thing whereas I ( and I think NC was to) was thinking just to cut right into the notch from the back evenly through until we saw the kerf open and then eased into the hinge only cutting til it started to go.
> 
> I dunno, that is the difference between fallers and civilized tree men I suppose.
> 
> I do not think it would have been wise to fell the one without a good pulling rig plus its back up, it was windy and it was blowing the thing towards the house, ****ing people standing behind the patio door taking pictures.
> 
> Or figure out a base rig to control the butt and catch the thing , hold it back.


You working with NC again? I got a cap load of work if your not busy.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

First log sawed on my mill. Black birch.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> You working with NC again? I got a cap load of work if your not busy.



I just went up to run the loader for a few hours.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> I rarely use a block even until its big wood. I normally use 3 strand get my wrap and lower down, of course its out of need, as usually only one helper and he is pulling it clear as its lowered !



So yer alive!? Well at least now we know. Who do you think you are to just disappear so long like that?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I just went up to run the loader for a few hours.



If he said he wanted me to climb I would have said my tummy hurt.


----------



## Griff93

Guys, I understand not to do negative rigging on a pulley. Perhaps I was not clear enough in my original post. We cut the limb in the picture loose, let it fall onto the large branches below it, and then my groundies hoisted it up so we could remove it. We have been using that same exact pulley in the picture for over three years. We aren't overloading or shock loading it hard. I fully expect to use it for years to come. I have a block and use it frequently when I need one. It was in use in another tree when that picture was taken which is why the guy in the picture was using that technique instead of putting a block up high and using a spider leg.


----------



## Pelorus

Thanks for providing some context, Griff.
At 54, I gotta work efficiently. dicking around with pulleys to play elevator games with limbs is a technique to use only as a last resort.
Translates into the lower limbs coming off first on a removal, and use natural crotches, or just a steel biner, or Omni block, or small ISC block to lower light / medium weight stuff. Having a groundman able to significantly pretension low limbs (over structures) with the Hobbs has been really helpful this year.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So yer alive!? Well at least now we know. Who do you think you are to just disappear so long like that?


Well I'm rope of course add opd whatever they call it lol I call it busy on something


----------



## treeseer

Today's consultation was on a big Tuliptree
The owner saw ants and was worried so she called the removal company
The removal guy came after sunset and used his penknife and a flashlight to show that the tree was hollow and had to be removed
The owner said well okay and got permission from the homeowners association and was ready to pay for the removal but then her commonsense took over
So she called for an assessment
I found very little decay and a whole lot of structural integrity
So I pruned the fence away from the buttress root after the consultation
And gave a bid for pruning the tree at one quarter of the cost of removal
So the owner keeps the shade on her roof in the afternoon and the arborist has an account for life
Win win win! The removal company lost, but maybe they will gain a better approach to tree CARE.


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn. If I never pruned another tree again it'd be too soon. Not saying I wouldn't, but thankfully I'm happily buried in removals.


----------



## Jed1124

I thought I saw you coming up 202 in your chip truck yesterday. I thought man its Sunday he must be slammed.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> I thought I saw you coming up 202 in your chip truck yesterday. I thought man its Sunday he must be slammed.



Just dumping chips from Saturday. But yeah, thankfully busy as hell. I hope it keeps up. I was kinda curious who you're working for now?


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Just dumping chips from Saturday. But yeah, thankfully busy as hell. I hope it keeps up. I was kinda curious who you're working for now?


Weise Choice


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Weise Choice



Nice! I don't think I've ever met him (Dan?) personally, but sounds like a good move from what I've gathered.


----------



## Jed1124

Yeah Dans a great guy. Super professional. Bit of a change from the last outfit. I'm doing all of the phc. Could not be happier. Pete sold to Brian R.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Yeah Dans a great guy. Super professional. Bit of a change from the last outfit. I'm doing all of the phc. Could not be happier. Pete sold to Brian R.



I don't think I know this Brian. What's the news on the old man down in bantam? I haven't seen him around. I heard he might have sold too?


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> I don't think I know this Brian. What's the news on the old man down in bantam? I haven't seen him around. I heard he might have sold too?


Brians a local guy. Worked for Pete, the old man, then spent time with Bartlett. Good guy.
The old man is trying to sell. Somebody asked me the other day if I was buying it. LOL


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Brians a local guy. Worked for Pete, the old man, then spent time with Bartlett. Good guy.
> The old man is trying to sell. Somebody asked me the other day if I was buying it. LOL



Yeah, now I remember him. I've met him a few times. He was friends with the Acer punk. Lol. Been a while. I never worked with him though. Seems like a good guy. I think his mom lives up by my shop.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. I think my dog bit him in the ass. I know he bit him somewhere. I could be confusing him with Lenny from Bill's outfit. I know he got bit in the ass. I miss that dog..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. I think my dog bit him in the ass. I know he bit him somewhere. I could be confusing him with Lenny from Bill's outfit. I know he got bit in the ass. I miss that dog..


You always did have an eye out for another mans ass


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> You always did have an eye out for another mans ass



The dog, rope, not me. Try and stay focused.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> The dog, rope, not me. Try and stay focused.


Lol point taken


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, now I remember him. I've met him a few times. He was friends with the Acer punk. Lol. Been a while. I never worked with him though. Seems like a good guy. I think his mom lives up by my shop.


brians' a good guy. have worked with him several times.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. I think my dog bit him in the ass. I know he bit him somewhere. I could be confusing him with Lenny from Bill's outfit. I know he got bit in the ass. I miss that dog..


if hit bit lenny A. he would have to lick his butt to get the bad taste out.


----------



## tree MDS

Score one for the removal guys trying to make a living. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Just saying...


----------



## treeseer

That was a beaut! So that was not just a hard reduction huh? 

Pruning would have made a more gradual living, but for a lifetime; delayed gratification.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Isn't fall the best time to prune??


----------



## gorman

You craning out that wood? The wood part of those beeches are when things get interesting. Old cables, concrete, gross canker water.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> You craning out that wood? The wood part of those beeches are when things get interesting. Old cables, concrete, gross canker water.



Ain't that the truth?

So I was picking thorns out of my head last night trying to remember why in the **** I ever wanted to do this, well, it all comes back to the fact that I really don't like people and I am not smart enough to run a ponsi scheme nor the balls for armed robbery soes I guess I am stuck with running trees through my chipper until I either decide to join the human race or go live with Mick Dodge in a tree stump.

I can't remember what I did yesterday except for the thorns but today I got up and cut my dirt then NC came down and ground a couple stumps for me, he cut through some kind of pool pipe but I didn't really care soes I hollered at the kid I am paying 7 bucks and hour to following me around throwing grass seed down making sure he knew I hated him and that I knew he was a worthless slacker dope head then rushed him around and beat on his self esteem til about 3 O'clock when I started sucking down beer and telling him I didn't pay him to ask questions.

One thing I do remember about yesterday is that some Amish logger came up to me with his pants cut like a hobo and baccy dripping down his beard through his worn out gene pool and brown teeth, I thought he was asking me for a bathroom but after a while it turnt out he was looking fer Beth. I was pulling thorns out of my face at the time and I think we both walked away thinking about how strange people are.

I thought it was kinda strange; This dude asking me where the bathroom was and all. I told him to pick a tree and he gave me a look soes I ast him if he had to take a dump and he gave me a deeper look. I guess that is when things kinda turned and I was glad he was out of my hair.

After the groundy was done kissing my ass yesterday I finally was able to come inside and sit down fer a nap as I was pretty ****ing cranky and thirsty. My wife came home shortly after and since I know it was her that turnt me into the township fer parking my chipper in the yard for 9 years she ran upstairs and made me a burger. Wait! Maybe that was today.


----------



## Arclight

I removed three small deciduous trees from the orchard I took over that had their roots chewed up by gophers, were topped, and had root flare because they were planted too deep. One tree had crown gall to boot. There were also these fiberglass stakes in the ground that were buried 3-4 ft deep that I took out that bend like the reed and give off fiberglass splinters. Many of the trees are diseased with bacterial spot 

I'm VERY new to arboriculture (only two months into it), but in the relatively short time that I spent in diligent study I can tell you that I think I have found tree hell, but fortunately I have a place to apply what I learned from literature and lurking this site.

Hopefully, I'll have the orchard producing again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Arclight said:


> I removed three small deciduous trees from the orchard I took over that had their roots chewed up by gophers, were topped, and had root flare because they were planted too deep. One tree had crown gall to boot. There were also these fiberglass stakes in the ground that were buried 3-4 ft deep that I took out that bend like the reed and give off fiberglass splinters. Many of the trees are diseased with bacterial spot
> 
> I'm VERY new to arboriculture (only two months into it), but in the relatively short time that I spent in diligent study I can tell you that I think I have found tree hell, but fortunately I have a place to apply what I learned from literature and lurking this site.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have the orchard producing again.



Get out while you still can.


----------



## NCTREE

Haven't been here in a while! I see MDS is still alive thought he was in the looney bin by now. Here is a few pics from a poplar TMD helped me on last week


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> You craning out that wood? The wood part of those beeches are when things get interesting. Old cables, concrete, gross canker water.


MDS does not crane. he prefers to do it old school.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NCTREE said:


> Haven't been here in a while! I see MDS is still alive thought he was in the looney bin by now. Here is a few pics from a poplar TMD helped me on last week
> View attachment 427338
> View attachment 427339



****in Marc up there climbing like he was a teenager on his way to the promenade.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Haven't been here in a while! I see MDS is still alive thought he was in the looney bin by now. Here is a few pics from a poplar TMD helped me on last week
> View attachment 427338
> View attachment 427339



What the hell are you doing out there?? The tree is the other way!!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> MDS does not crane. he prefers to do it old school.



It's because his customers are too cheap. Lol. Logging winch, chain and 395 with 36" bar made short work of getting that trunk down. Processed gravel driveway was key there, otherwise it definitely would have been a crane job.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> What the hell are you doing out there?? The tree is the other way!!


Just having a little fun, you know I can do that now. I started climbing srt about a year ago, I'm actually redirected out there, on my way back up to retrieve my biner


----------



## Zale

Arclight said:


> I removed three small deciduous trees from the orchard I took over that had their roots chewed up by gophers, were topped, and had root flare because they were planted too deep. One tree had crown gall to boot. There were also these fiberglass stakes in the ground that were buried 3-4 ft deep that I took out that bend like the reed and give off fiberglass splinters. Many of the trees are diseased with bacterial spot
> 
> I'm VERY new to arboriculture (only two months into it), but in the relatively short time that I spent in diligent study I can tell you that I think I have found tree hell, but fortunately I have a place to apply what I learned from literature and lurking this site.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have the orchard producing again.




Lets see, trying to get a orchard back into production located in southern California. Chip the trees and start growing cactus for the new landscapes coming down the road.


----------



## mckeetree

Some lady calls this morning and ask "Does it cost more to hire a tree company that has accident insurance on their employees versus one that doesn't?" I told her generally speaking it would probably cost more. Her next question..."Do you folks have accident insurance on your employees?" When I told her we do she says "Well, I was afraid of that" and hangs up.


----------



## lone wolf

mckeetree said:


> Some lady calls this morning and ask "Does it cost more to hire a tree company that has accident insurance on their employees versus one that doesn't?" I told her generally speaking it would probably cost more. Her next question..."Do you folks have accident insurance on your employees?" When I told her we do she says "Well, I was afraid of that" and hangs up.


Cheap ass idiots! I had one yesterday that couldn't understand why a large tree leaning dead center over a pool is harder to do and cost more! The top was totally over the center of the pool.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, we get our F-650 back on Tuesday, the truck that was a runaway. Took awhile because the Cummins people took their time. It was a defect on the turbo so they replaced the entire motor at no cost. 
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, we get our F-650 back on Tuesday, the truck that was a runaway. Took awhile because the Cummins people took their time. It was a defect on the turbo so they replaced the entire motor at no cost.
> Jeff


How old was the truck and what year I have a Cummins in a 2013?


----------



## jefflovstrom

2008, now it has a 2015 Cummings.
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf

jefflovstrom said:


> 2008, now it has a 2015 Cummings.
> Jeff


Wow expensive .


----------



## jefflovstrom

Expensive for them, warranty for us, the only cost for us is the drive to Los Angeles and back, 
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf

jefflovstrom said:


> Expensive for them, warranty for us, the only cost for us is the drive to Los Angeles and back,
> Jeff


Does it use DEF and regenerate?


----------



## jefflovstrom

yeah


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> 2008, now it has a 2015 Cummings.
> Jeff



That's some warranty!! Good deal for corporate.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> That's some warranty!! Good deal for corporate.



They fought it, oil and fuel tests and stuff,,but yeah, a good deal.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So I was up at the horse farm talking to the owner while the girls bounced up and down upon theirs saddles with their pants stretched so tight I could see through to their flowered underpants with their boobs flouncing hither and fro and I was agreeing to all sorts of stuff like cleaning the stalls and moving sand and clearing fence lines and God knows what and if I tell you I was in a state of shock for days and probably still am I surely don't know. What did I Do! ****!


----------



## Arclight

Zale said:


> Lets see, trying to get a orchard back into production located in southern California. Chip the trees and start growing cactus for the new landscapes coming down the road.



Most likely that is what will happen.

Damn near the entire northern part of the orchard has crown gall bacteria in the soil which can live for more than 4 years and can also be spread by the little critters underground. I told them to 'nuke it from orbit' (sterilize the soil) because it also has Bermuda grass, and that wasn't very well received.

As for chipping the trees, I think I'm just gonna burn them given the fact that there was fire blight on some of the trees in that area. I'm a total newb and as such I heavily lean on caution.

Here are just a few pics. As time goes on it and I learn more arboriculture becomes less of a 'get it back into production' and more of a crime scene, but this is an excellent case study of what NOT to do in an orchard; which you bet I'm taking notes.

I would love to meet the people who planted the orchard about 5+ years ago.


----------



## newsawtooth

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So I was up at the horse farm talking to the owner while the girls bounced up and down upon theirs saddles with their pants stretched so tight I could see through to their flowered underpants with their boobs flouncing hither and fro and I was agreeing to all sorts of stuff like cleaning the stalls and moving sand and clearing fence lines and God knows what and if I tell you I was in a state of shock for days and probably still am I surely don't know. What did I Do! ****!



It's hard out there for us Dr., what with all the fights against ourselves.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> Most likely that is what will happen.
> 
> Damn near the entire northern part of the orchard has crown gall bacteria in the soil which can live for more than 4 years and can also be spread by the little critters underground. I told them to 'nuke it from orbit' (sterilize the soil) because it also has Bermuda grass, and that wasn't very well received.
> 
> As for chipping the trees, I think I'm just gonna burn them given the fact that there was fire blight on some of the trees in that area. I'm a total newb and as such I heavily lean on caution.
> 
> Here are just a few pics. As time goes on it and I learn more arboriculture becomes less of a 'get it back into production' and more of a crime scene, but this is an excellent case study of what NOT to do in an orchard; which you bet I'm taking notes.
> 
> I would love to meet the people who planted the orchard about 5+ years ago.



What part of San Diego you in, curious because of your plan to burn.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> They fought it, oil and fuel tests and stuff,,but yeah, a good deal.
> Jeff


Yup turbo seals will scatter a diesel can't shut it down lol unless you stuff rags in the intake lmfao don't ask how I know this


----------



## Arclight

jefflovstrom said:


> What part of San Diego you in, curious because of your plan to burn.
> Jeff



Chula Vista. Before I take any action I'm going to read up on the laws to make sure everything is nice and legal. I'll definitely see a lawyer just to be sure.


----------



## treecutterjr

9:45





11:30








Still got to come back for stump though. 
Whole lot of roots too. I'll probably be grinding for longer than it took to do the tree!


----------



## climbhightree

Unfortunately the tree destroyed our x rings


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> Chula Vista. Before I take any action I'm going to read up on the laws to make sure everything is nice and legal. I'll definitely see a lawyer just to be sure.



Chula Vista,,,My home town. My family is still there, I am in San Marcos.
Howdy neighbor, 
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

treecutterjr said:


> 9:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got to come back for stump though.
> Whole lot of roots too. I'll probably be grinding for longer than it took to do the tree!




I always found grinding those surface roots perpendicular to the root is faster than following the root. Makes a bit more mess, but you're making a big mess anyways, not a great deal more.


----------



## climbhightree

BC WetCoast said:


> I always found grinding those surface roots perpendicular to the root is faster than following the root. Makes a bit more mess, but you're making a big mess anyways, not a great deal more.


Sometimes I just cut both ends with the grinder...then just yank it up. Especially if I have the mini there for clean up.


----------



## pro94lt

I hate roots. Born in La Mesa haven't been back since 84...


----------



## Arclight

jefflovstrom said:


> Chula Vista,,,My home town. My family is still there, I am in San Marcos.
> Howdy neighbor,
> Jeff



Hey! You know no matter where I ended up in the U.S. (or abroad for that matter) I always find myself back in San Diego, so when I got out of the USCG I decided to stay here.

I think it's the microbreweries. :thinking:


pro94lt said:


> I hate roots. Born in La Mesa haven't been back since 84...


That's how I feel about Spring Valley. I lived there during my early teen years. On top of the hill wasn't so bad, but down in the valley sucked.


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday

climbhightree said:


>


Don't let any of the lawn guys see this. Next thing ya know they'll be putting down ply wood and driving skids on it. Arguing over who has the best stripes. Haha


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday

Client said this hasn't been touched for 6 years. Had a doorknocker hack it up.


Stage one, Thin out 830 pounds of highly epicormic growth according to the dump scales. Raised the canopy off of the house and provided enough clearance for the neighbors Sprinter van. In a few seasons, we'll bring the canopy inwards and remove some more outward weight.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> Hey! You know no matter where I ended up in the U.S. (or abroad for that matter) I always find myself back in San Diego, so when I got out of the USCG I decided to stay here.
> 
> I think it's the microbreweries. :thinking:
> 
> That's how I feel about Spring Valley. I lived there during my early teen years. On top of the hill wasn't so bad, but down in the valley sucked.



Whoo, whoo,, small world,,
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So I was up at the horse farm talking to the owner while the girls bounced up and down upon theirs saddles with their pants stretched so tight I could see through to their flowered underpants with their boobs flouncing hither and fro and I was agreeing to all sorts of stuff like cleaning the stalls and moving sand and clearing fence lines and God knows what and if I tell you I was in a state of shock for days and probably still am I surely don't know. What did I Do! ****!



boobies will do that to a guy


----------



## gorman

capetrees said:


> boobies will do that to a guy



And they pretend they don't know how much they swoon you.


----------



## Griff93

We did our first crane job Friday.


----------



## no tree to big

Griff93 said:


> We did our first crane job Friday.


Where I see the ball and what I can see of the tree did that piece go all sorts of crazy?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> And they pretend they don't know how much they swoon you.



Yeah, I guess they have eyes as I have eyes and were playing me.


----------



## Griff93

no tree to big said:


> Where I see the ball and what I can see of the tree did that piece go all sorts of crazy?


No it wasn't bad. After the second guy in the picture put the two slings on and got down, the crane op moved the ball a bit. The climber cut it loose and away from him it went to the right. It was a tiny bit butt heavy but not bad.


----------



## no tree to big

Got a tooth pulled that's my fun for the day


----------



## Seedling345

tree MDS said:


> Finished up my pruning up at "pine manor", (as I've affectionately deemed it) today. I see the work on the oasis and deck is coming along nicely as well!!
> 
> View attachment 424491


Is that's a taut line hitch your using here??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Nothing wrong with the tried and true.


----------



## tree MDS

Seedling345 said:


> Is that's a taut line hitch your using here??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes. Are you the one that got his face bit by the squirrels?? Lol


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yeah, I guess they have eyes as I have eyes and were playing me.


Ha well the trick is when you get them paying you instead of playing you lol


----------



## treecutterjr

Another job well done!





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, we got our 'runaway' truck back today. Our mechanic told me that they drove it down from LA to Escondido and when he got in it, the 'check engine' light was on. 
Eleven inactive codes.
Gonna take it out tomorrow and see how it goes.
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treecutterjr

Griff93 said:


> No it wasn't bad. After the second guy in the picture put the two slings on and got down, the crane op moved the ball a bit. The climber cut it loose and away from him it went to the right. It was a tiny bit butt heavy but not bad.


Is that the new crane you were looking for? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Got a tooth pulled that's my fun for the day



Same here!


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Same here!


Wasn't by the highly attractive big boobed horse chick was it?


----------



## Blakesmaster

Been busy as **** this week. Couple of storm jobs, stretching the legs on the gehl, getting work done. ****ing chipper jack.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Wasn't by the highly attractive big boobed horse chick was it?



No, it was by a smart assed little old Asian dude who used my eyeball for a fulcrum.


----------



## treebilly

Removed ten medium-large dead pines in 90 F with 95% humidity. We looked like coal miners until the skies opened up as we were loading the skid steer. Rain saved me from another twelve hr day so I took my youngest to get ice cream. It turned out to be a beautiful day


----------



## tree MDS

Something like 10 or 11 years of cleaning up jobs like this, and my tractor is finally in ICU. Not a bad run.. just a couple leaks and some tweaking with the linkage on the pedals. Kinds scary looking though. No big deal really. I think I'll run it for a few more payment free years after this, then maybe do something different, or get a new one.


----------



## Griff93

treecutterjr said:


> Is that the new crane you were looking for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I wish. That's a nice 40 ton Terex. It's a rental crane. Maybe I'll be able to afford one at some point. I'm going to keep pushing that direction. 

I may be selling my little BC625a today. Got a guy coming to look at it. I'm glad I had it but I won't miss struggling with feeding to large brush into that thing. It's past time for it to leave.


----------



## mckeetree

Had a lady call Friday for a quote on a removal. Big half dead cottonwood. I told her $3,100 but it would be a month before we can get to it and she informs me that won't work because it is in the contract for that tree to be removed before her closing of the sale of that house on Monday, June 22. I told her if she went with us I could make it happen one way or another but I'll have to change our schedule and in order for me to be willing to do that I need a signed contract with a nonrefundable $500 deposit. Well, I got that but here she text Sunday morning wanting her deposit back saying she found somebody "cheaper and faster." I am so sick of customers like that.


----------



## no tree to big

Keep the money! After all it is non refundable...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Relaxing on my one day off, I really need it after driving a Tundra around all week and pushing migrant workers all day,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I have to say, I'm liking this year so far. Did a little driving around in my Tacoma this am, picked up two jobs, first was a new customer,, $575, second was an older customer (about ten years), $6600 in takedowns (10 beech trees). Nice Sunday morning. Wish there was some better help out there, but **** it, whip on.. I mean whisper..


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I have to say, I'm liking this year so far. Did a little driving around in my Tacoma this am, picked up two jobs, first was a new customer,, $575, second was an older customer (about ten years), $6600 in takedowns (10 beech trees). Nice Sunday morning. Wish there was some better help out there, but **** it, whip on.. I mean whisper..



Si
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Si
> Jeff



Glug, glug, cough, cough..


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Si
> Jeff


No habla


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Had a lady call Friday for a quote on a removal. Big half dead cottonwood. I told her $3,100 but it would be a month before we can get to it and she informs me that won't work because it is in the contract for that tree to be removed before her closing of the sale of that house on Monday, June 22. I told her if she went with us I could make it happen one way or another but I'll have to change our schedule and in order for me to be willing to do that I need a signed contract with a nonrefundable $500 deposit. Well, I got that but here she text Sunday morning wanting her deposit back saying she found somebody "cheaper and faster." I am so sick of customers like that.



Tell her that's what the deposit was for. You moved stuff around and made calls. The deposit is gone. She ****ed herself in the wallet.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> Tell her that's what the deposit was for. You moved stuff around and made calls. The deposit is gone. She ****ed herself in the wallet.



I told her if she was going with somebody else we are not refunding her deposit. She said she would let me know by Monday morning. I told her that was a bunch of nonsense...she signed a contract to have us do the work and that should have been it...you either want us to do the job or not. She said she guessed not then. I told her she cost herself the deposit, and really, she cost us more than the deposit. I should have got the whole thing up front to have messed up our schedule like I did.


----------



## ropensaddle

mckeetree said:


> I told her if she was going with somebody else we are not refunding her deposit. She said she would let me know by Monday morning. I told her that was a bunch of nonsense...she signed a contract to have us do the work and that should have been it...you either want us to do the job or not. She said she guessed not then. I told her she cost herself the deposit, and really, she cost us more than the deposit. I should have got the whole thing up front to have messed up our schedule like I did.


Stinks when get jacked around. I have shown up to see my work was done and was told that the company did so without approval. I told them they should not pay for unapproved service and I would feel like they were storytelling me if I had not had it occur with 3 separate customers. It seems a service was bidding then doing work before being contracted, been a while now ;so maybe someone finally turned them in.


----------



## gorman

This reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where jerry makes a hotel reservation and they don't save him a room. The point of a deposit is to assure the work will get done by the contractor.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Keep her deposit. Send a crew (1 guy and a pickup and saw) to start the job on the contracted day. If unable to do the job, put a lien on her house for breach of contract and **** up her house closing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

This business is sucking the life out of me. Its not the work, its the people.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> This business is sucking the life out of me. Its not the work, its the people.



Isn't that the ****ing truth!!


----------



## tree MDS

I realize you're probably talking about guys like me too. I fully understand. Every year I get more sick of it all. It's just life for us at this point though. What else are we gonna do? What was it you were looking into a while back there, installing satellite dishes, or something? Lol. Yeah, right.


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> This business is sucking the life out of me. Its not the work, its the people.



And you're the one working at the horse farm, where the girls are wearing see through riding britches???


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> And you're the one working at the horse farm, where the girls are wearing see through riding britches???



Them skanky bitches smell like the filthy beasts they adore so,,, let's not kid ourselves. Been there. Lol


----------



## Griff93

Started working on taking down a bunch of sweat gums and a couple of cedars today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We got the heat in so-cal this week!!
Gatorade's for all! 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Keep it out there, its 75 here.


----------



## gorman

Gatorade's got electrolytes. It's the thirst mutilator.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Too much sugar...i just drink water


----------



## jefflovstrom

My runaway truck is running pretty good,,,waiting to see if some kinks come up.
In the mean time, I have to deal with security guys on a massive property that do not understand the word 'production',,
I understand they have a job to do, but so do I,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> My runaway truck is running pretty good,,,waiting to see if some kinks come up.
> In the mean time, I have to deal with security guys on a massive property that do not understand the word 'production',,
> I understand they have a job to do, but so do I,,
> Jeff


 

Its a sad world where a guy can't run a crew into the ground without somebody bugging him all the time about stupid stuff.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Was off Monday and Tuesday with my kid and her friend, driving those two princesses around and catering to their whims really exacerbated my phrenia. First time I used the A/C in the truck this year but still kept the windows open to lessen my phobia.

Did some single handed sailing today on a highly phototropic white oak about 75 feet I guess. Was using my abandoned srt line to lower a limb but forgot to move the tail of my drt line and had a tussle freeing it but at least I missed the myrtle. I was heading it back from the house from the woodline.

Then got my saw pinched in an undercut as I was bobbing around in the tips but I actually had my handsaw with me so it was no big deal. Whole job took 2 hours, I was able to blow the chips into the woods even.

Thinking I need a new 150' line and maybe go for some of that new thin stuff.

Been sucking down Lite Beer from Miller which is something I thought I would never do and I am a little confused: Are Miller Light and Lite Beer from Miller two different beers? Seems like they are, I mean the cans are different at least.

Tomorrow its supposed to rain so I am gonna haul my flabby beer swillin ass to the gym before I start looking like Daniel Murphy.


----------



## KenJax Tree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Was off Monday and Tuesday with my kid and her friend, driving those two princesses around and catering to their whims really exacerbated my phrenia. First time I used the A/C in the truck this year but still kept the windows open to lessen my phobia.
> 
> Did some single handed sailing today on a highly phototropic white oak about 75 feet I guess. Was using my abandoned srt line to lower a limb but forgot to move the tail of my drt line and had a tussle freeing it but at least I missed the myrtle. I was heading it back from the house from the woodline.
> 
> Then got my saw pinched in an undercut as I was bobbing around in the tips but I actually had my handsaw with me so it was no big deal. Whole job took 2 hours, I was able to blow the chips into the woods even.
> 
> Thinking I need a new 150' line and maybe go for some of that new thin stuff.
> 
> Been sucking down Lite Beer from Miller which is something I thought I would never do and I am a little confused: Are Miller Light and Lite Beer from Miller two different beers? Seems like they are, I mean the cans are different at least.
> 
> Tomorrow its supposed to rain so I am gonna haul my flabby beer swillin ass to the gym before I start looking like Daniel Murphy.


Same piss, different can


----------



## gorman

Well, got the trucks loaded and hitched up and geared up my guys getting ready to leave for a 2 1/2 day job when I got a phone call. It was the homeowner saying he'd like to postpone the work until the fall out of fear that I'd displace birds from their nests.
I told him this would **** up my week and he apologized but was firm. So I just pulled my pants up and called my customers until I got one that wouldn't care that I'm calling them at 7:30 in the morning and would let me bump them up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> Well, got the trucks loaded and hitched up and geared up my guys getting ready to leave for a 2 1/2 day job when I got a phone call. It was the homeowner saying he'd like to postpone the work until the fall out of fear that I'd displace birds from their nests.
> I told him this would **** up my week and he apologized but was firm. So I just pulled my pants up and called my customers until I got one that wouldn't care that I'm calling them at 7:30 in the morning and would let me bump them up.




That ************ ain't worried bout no ****in birds! He's afeart of paying that big ass tree bill, trying to postpone the agony, still trying to figure how to get it done for fifty ****ing dollars. He's in his house , he don't want to be infiltrated by no tree men working for a living, the sight of something like that would make him sick.

Now as far as scheduling? Listen, I think you are doing something wrong. People should feel lucky you drew their name.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Same piss, different can



Its like dry soda pop!


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That ************ ain't worried bout no ****in birds! He's afeart of paying that big ass tree bill, trying to postpone the agony, still trying to figure how to get it done for fifty ****ing dollars.
> 
> Now as far as scheduling? Listen, I think you are doing something wrong. People should feel lucky you drew their name.



These brass-balled people even called me last week to gimme the ol' "where are you? You told us 2 weeks!"


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> These brass-balled people even called me last week to gimme the ol' "where are you? You told us 2 weeks!"



You gave the ole," TWO WEEKS! line and now he is power trippin all over you.

I have it down to a science, I say, " Give me SOME time" With my erratic behavior that could mean tomorrow or next ****ing year! 

Everything a guy needs to know about this sort of business can be learned watching MONEY PIT.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## stihl076




----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its a sad world where a guy can't run a crew into the ground without somebody bugging him all the time about stupid stuff.



I hear ya!,,they just do not understand,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

stihl076 said:


> View attachment 431267



I bet that smells good!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

I had a guy call for a quote yesterday that has owed us $318.75 for so long I guess he forgot it. I went over there myself to quote and when he told me he was going to use another tree service after he got our price I said that would be OK but pay us the $318.75 you owe us. He paid. I think he sensed I was about to get stupid.


----------



## treecutterjr

A guy owes me $1300 from a year ago. I caught up with him about a month ago and basically, he just said he's not going to pay. No excuses about being broke or hard times, just decided not to pay me. 
And back when I did the job, last year, he called to say how great it looks and the check was in the mail. 


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

You could always return his chips on his door step. That is not right. Karma will get him in the end.


----------



## Paragon Builder

treecutterjr said:


> A guy owes me $1300 from a year ago. I caught up with him about a month ago and basically, he just said he's not going to pay. No excuses about being broke or hard times, just decided not to pay me.
> And back when I did the job, last year, he called to say how great it looks and the check was in the mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Wtf. That's wrong on so many levels. It's an all about me society.


----------



## mckeetree

treecutterjr said:


> A guy owes me $1300 from a year ago. I caught up with him about a month ago and basically, he just said he's not going to pay. No excuses about being broke or hard times, just decided not to pay me.
> And back when I did the job, last year, he called to say how great it looks and the check was in the mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Yeah, I know what you mean. The $318.75 guy had worn me down with excuses and lies until I finally just put it way on the back burner and then you know how time gets away. I can't believe he called us back for something. But...he paid up.


----------



## Griff93

treecutterjr said:


> A guy owes me $1300 from a year ago. I caught up with him about a month ago and basically, he just said he's not going to pay. No excuses about being broke or hard times, just decided not to pay me.
> And back when I did the job, last year, he called to say how great it looks and the check was in the mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Put a lien on his house. I dread the day when I run into somebody like that guy. 

We rigged this top out into a tight hole just in front of a house today.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> I realize you're probably talking about guys like me too. I fully understand. Every year I get more sick of it all. It's just life for us at this point though. What else are we gonna do? What was it you were looking into a while back there, installing satellite dishes, or something? Lol. Yeah, right.


PHC. Easier on the body, nicer on the pocket.
What's with the blue whale? He's been on that front lawn on South St. for over a week.


----------



## climbhightree




----------



## jefflovstrom

treecutterjr said:


> A guy owes me $1300 from a year ago. I caught up with him about a month ago and basically, he just said he's not going to pay. No excuses about being broke or hard times, just decided not to pay me.
> And back when I did the job, last year, he called to say how great it looks and the check was in the mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



You set yourself up for that one,,,sorry,
Jeff


----------



## treecutterjr

How so? You usually do the work. Wait for the check. His just never came in the mail. Called. No answer. Leave messages. No response. And it was a rental house so didn't have his actual address. AND he paid me a month prior for other work. 


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> PHC. Easier on the body, nicer on the pocket.
> What's with the blue whale? He's been on that front lawn on South St. for over a week.



Yeah, looks like he's got himself beached up pretty good there. Must have gotten the check up front? I haven't been by since Friday, I'll have to take a ride by today and check on progress (lol). I saw they had her all topped out last time I went by.

Edit: don't know where the hamburger guy came from, but whatever. Kinda fits.


----------



## no tree to big

had a nice little emergency job after the latest monsoon 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

I had one too. Knocked it out. got paid. Headed in. Pulled the check out of my pocket &





HAPPY FATHER'S DAY! or is it Fathers day? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

treecutterjr said:


> How so? You usually do the work. Wait for the check. His just never came in the mail. Called. No answer. Leave messages. No response. And it was a rental house so didn't have his actual address. AND he paid me a month prior for other work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



I get addresses from the tax assessor database online. Every town around here has one. You type in the address and it will tell you the name of the person(s) that own and pay the taxes on it. It will tell you other useless stuff too. But the address can't be a po box I believe. Just like registrations there needs to be a physical address listed to where the bills are sent. It's gotten me paid 3x already in the past two years from scumbags who would have just buffaloed me. People get hesitant to burn you when you let them know that you know where they live.


----------



## Seedling345

tree MDS said:


> Yes. Are you the one that got his face bit by the squirrels?? Lol


No it was my old Forman I witnessed it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheViking

I worked but kept getting interpreted by one coworker who ran out of gas, one who couldn't keep off the phone and would disappear from time to time.... I got jack squat done today..


----------



## stihl076

jefflovstrom said:


> I bet that smells good!
> Jeff


yea they smell good when they're freshly cut


----------



## jefflovstrom

TheViking said:


> I worked but kept getting *interpreted* by one coworker who ran out of gas, one who couldn't keep off the phone and would disappear from time to time.... I got jack squat done today..



I never got *'interpreted*' before, I don't think, but I did a lot of camping on Lookout Mountain.
Jeff


----------



## stihl076

Euc removal


----------



## tree MDS

Dusted off the man suit this afternoon. Got the tractor up in the woods on that little gravel road (behind chipper). We're gonna bring the brush down on the forks.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OMG! Someone get this shotgun barrel out of my mouth!

Spent the last two days with NC up on Peabody's Hill, NC refused to walk up the hill anymore and bolted around 1:30 today. I suppose you could say we had a gay old time, we didn't break anything, didn't run my fenders into any trees nor let anything loose enough to roll down the hill. Maybe Nc has some pics, I was to damn busy trying to keep up and not break an ankle as he did the climbing and the Murphing while I drove the chipper up and down the hill and up and down the hill and up and down the hill.

So then I spent an hour driving around looking for 21 Spring City Rd and on the phone with the old guy who claimed that was his address, said it was on his mailbox even. Well I was getting pretty ****ing mad and should have just went home considering the old guy called me out to chip some brush but I really wanted to find out where this 21 Spring City Rd was considering the numbers went from 900 to 700. So the old ****er finally meets me at a crossroads and we drive down a little ways to his house AND on one side of his mailbox, in crusty peeling numerals barely discernible, was 824 AND the other side was a bright and shiny 2 between and old decript 8 and 4 that had been ripped to resemble the lower half of a 1.

We pulled into the back, he got out, I put my window down and said, " The box doesn't say 21". With a grin he replied. " What does it say?" I started thinking about the axe I had in the back of my truck and said, " Have a nice life ****o" and shredded his lawn with both rear tires on my way out.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Dusted off the man suit this afternoon. Got the tractor up in the woods on that little gravel road (behind chipper). We're gonna bring the brush down on the forks.View attachment 432127



So if you had to put on the man suit what are you wearing the rest of the time?

I dunno, looked prime for some zip line shenaggians but if you would rather drive yer tractor through the gay parade who am I to judge? I am sure yer quite fetching.

I jess glad I had a couple valium from my dentist cause I haven't been this pissed off in a long time, I think the last time was when I slide down Peabody's Hill backwards and got stuck on top of a bunch of little spruce trees. The lady who lives at the bottom said she was happy I could teach her kids some new swear words.


----------



## tree MDS

I normally just go with the dish-rag loin cloth,, but that's just me. Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I normally just go with the dish-rag loin cloth,, but that's just me. Lol.



Its my wife's panties for me.

And while we are on the subject:

A friend of my refers to his truck as the Panty Dropper, he just traded it in for a new F350 and I was thinking of hitting the Goodwill store for panties and festooning his new truck with them. In fact, if I still have the balls to walk into Goodwill and buy a bag of ladies underwear I just might do it in the morning.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> had a nice little emergency job after the latest monsoon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



No tree to deep?


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> No tree to deep?


yes sir! county waterways maintenence contract equals gravy $$$ t&m show up with as many people as you can hire cha ching 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree

It is a bagster kind of job.









Deadwooded the grove of trees with a lift. BMG the long/big stuff out, and now getting the rakings


----------



## treecutterjr

The worst kind of storm is a "poor storm". That's where it hits the hood and knocks down trees, but nobody has any dinero. Instead of going down Money Lane and messing stuff up. 








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Nice way to finish the week. Gotta love those neighborhoods where everything is 100' tall, so when you unfold the truck it seems like the tree grows.


----------



## tree MDS

New guy running ropes is on his fifth day here. 25 year tree guy though (CDL A too). I'm liking him so far. Hope it lasts.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had such a beautiful day,,actually, a beautiful everything,, 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Fixed the broken shitter


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. Beating down that honey do list! Lol.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah a toilet that will flush again is kind of nice[emoji1]


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> Fixed the broken shitter



I mopped under the beds and sofa.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Luckily that storm missed me by a few inches.


----------



## no tree to big

Putting a second floor on the house walls are up under roof tomorrow woop woop. I kinda miss this construction thing 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn. Bored out my mind today. Rainy nasty day here too. I kinda miss the days when this place was more lively sometimes. I guess progress is progress though. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Yawn. Bored out my mind today. Rainy nasty day here too. I kinda miss the days when this place was more lively sometimes. I guess progress is progress though. Lol.



Woo Woo!!! :****you:

Party on, Garth!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

That post makes me miss the little rainbow like icon we had for a while there. You remember that one, right Jeff? Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao... wait,,, I think I found your next go to smileys, Jeff!!!  ,,,,, ... ,,


----------



## no tree to big

[emoji304] like this?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

It was a beautiful day!!!


----------



## treeman75

This is my custom made tarp.


----------



## tree MDS

This job/neighborhood is starting to get to me a little... no, its all good fun, just a lot of work.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

My little company had a good day, the first time I had two jobs running at once. The climber and I showed up with a ground crew, wrecked a small tree, and while they cleaned up that mess the climber and I went to wreck two dead elms. While we were doing that got noticed by a home owner and another company. Bid a large oak for the home owner and since we had time knocked out the top of a maple for the other company. What was going to only be a half day turned into a full day + hopefully work for the future! I am loving my job, well at the moment. lol


----------



## pro94lt

Pulled my hamstring somehow Friday on a easy basic tree... was about 20 feet off the ground. Seems this tree man is always gimped up.


----------



## Coen

Boy it's hard to keep a good groundie. Can't blame a guy for realizing there are better ways to make a living. The good one I've had for the last three monthes just left me for greener pastures. I paid him we'll, bought his lunch daily, and bent over backwards to make him happy. Boy he was a good worker. I'm happy for him that something better came along, but boy, it's kinda like getting dumped by a girl.


----------



## Pelorus

Yeah, a good groundie is like a friendly stray dog.
You just never know when they're gonna decide to roam.


----------



## Zale

My summer help (19 year old kid with no experience but will drag brush all day) cut the tip of his finger with a hand saw. I reassure him he is not going to die and clean/tape it up for him. About an hour goes by and I notice my guy is holding his hand and a older lady is helping him bandage it again. I'm thinking he cut himself again. I walk over to see whats going on and it turns out the lady is a nurse. He didn't cut himself again and I thanked the lady for her help. Wait for it fellas, ....................the lady is his mother. The kid called his mother from the job site to come look at his finger. I still can't believe it. There is something seriously wrong with this new generation.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Or they could be a seed you planted in a pot. Once you have watered and cared for this plant it needs more space. Be happy you are passing on the information you have. Sooner then you may think YOUR small practices may become SOP in your area. Put good thing out and they will be returned. Also taking care of your guys, word will get around, people will want to work for you.


----------



## stihl023/5

Left work early and helped the kids unload hay.


----------



## Zale

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Or they could be a seed you planted in a pot. Once you have watered and cared for this plant it needs more space. Be happy you are passing on the information you have. Sooner then you may think YOUR small practices may become SOP in your area. Put good thing out and they will be returned. Also taking care of your guys, word will get around, people will want to work for you.



That might be true but I'm still going to give him grief for calling his mama.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao... I think I'm on my third potted seedling this year... I lose count.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Maybe you need to have a talk with mama. If she shows up on the job site again, she better be bringing a body bag.


----------



## Coldiron

Ordered in a bunch of new climbing gear. I hope the TreeMotion S lite saddle is all they say it is.


----------



## Carburetorless

Took out a Crab Apple, pruned a Maple(raised the canopy), dead wooded a Late Apple and another Crab Apple, pruned an overgrown Boxwood, and raised a Magnolia. Didn't have to climb for a change, worked by myself, drug the brush. Figured out my T92 doesn't like synthetic 2 cycle.


----------



## Carburetorless

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Or they could be a seed you planted in a pot. Once you have watered and cared for this plant it needs more space. Be happy you are passing on the information you have. Sooner then you may think YOUR small practices may become SOP in your area. Put good thing out and they will be returned. Also taking care of your guys, word will get around, people will want to work for you.



Yep!

I still think the kid is a bit of a wuss though. A year or two on tree crew should toughen him up some.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, looks like I'm probably going to be buying a new tractor. Mine has been having some issues and throwing some money at fixing them didn't seem to work out. Looking at a brand new 4044M with backhoe and grapple rake thingy. They're coming out to my job tomorrow to assess mine for trade in. Financing is already approved though, so I'm probably just gonna do it. I'm too busy so far this year to mess around with the old one anymore. So much for being payment free. Oh well. Hopefully this one lasts me until I'm dead (which seems like a pretty good bet). Lol.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Well, looks like I'm probably going to be buying a new tractor. Mine has been having some issues and throwing some money at fixing them didn't seem to work out. Looking at a brand new 4044M with backhoe and grapple rake thingy. They're coming out to my job tomorrow to assess mine for trade in. Financing is already approved though, so I'm probably just gonna do it. I'm too busy so far this year to mess around with the old one anymore. So much for being payment free. Oh well. Hopefully this one lasts me until I'm dead (which seems like a pretty good bet). Lol.


look at the bright side, you could live long enough to pay it off.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Well, looks like I'm probably going to be buying a new tractor. Mine has been having some issues and throwing some money at fixing them didn't seem to work out. Looking at a brand new 4044M with backhoe and grapple rake thingy. They're coming out to my job tomorrow to assess mine for trade in. Financing is already approved though, so I'm probably just gonna do it. I'm too busy so far this year to mess around with the old one anymore. So much for being payment free. Oh well. Hopefully this one lasts me until I'm dead (which seems like a pretty good bet). Lol.



How often are you going to use that backhoe? Seems like a hassle fitting it in tight corners. I'd just take the counterweight if you're moving wood most the time.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Was back up at Peabody's today splitting that hickory we took down last week and an oak trunk I dumped there a while back. I guess I got about 3 cords done and I don't know how in the Hell Tomtrees splits all that wood with just a little splitter. I still have to stack the **** on the patio!

I was talking to Peabody and maybe we will trade up the wood for a Stratocaster.

Was up helping NC again in Morgantown yesterday and that night they got hit by a wicked storm almost FEMA worthy. He hasn't called for help thank God. Seems like my area keeps getting missed by inches by all these storms and that is a good thing.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> How often are you going to use that backhoe? Seems like a hassle fitting it in tight corners. I'd just take the counterweight if you're moving wood most the time.



I hardly ever use the backhoe to be honest, but when I need it, its there. It's just a nice thing to have. I thought about skipping it (10k), but I hate to lose a capability I already have. Makes the tractor a more complete machine too. The winch stays on most of the time (amazingly handy tree tool). Tires are filled for weight and the winch helps some as well (plus it has a hitch for moving the chipper).


----------



## tree MDS

Peabody has a strat?? Sweet.


----------



## gorman

As long as it's not a crappy squire you're golden. TWANG!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got another addition to the fleet today, just have to finish up the signage. Brand new F-650 with a 25 yard box.
It has a Cummins, but I hear that Ford is going back to the Ford engines.
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Got another addition to the fleet today, just have to finish up the signage. Brand new F-650 with a 25 yard box.
> It has a Cummins, but I hear that Ford is going back to the Ford engines.
> Jeff
> View attachment 433755


i would be surprised if ford uses their own diesels.they were a good product (made in brasil and still used on non us made ford trucks) because they were so dirty and ford didn't want to made them epa compliant.


----------



## Pelorus

Attended an ISA IPM workshop featuring Jennifer Llewellyn (and other gurus) at the Guelph University Arboretum.
It was a beautiful day.
Seen lotsa bugs.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Got another addition to the fleet today, just have to finish up the signage. Brand new F-650 with a 25 yard box.
> It has a Cummins, but I hear that Ford is going back to the Ford engines.
> Jeff
> View attachment 433755



Where do they carry all the tools, on the bucket? Nice looking truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Where do they carry all the tools, on the bucket? Nice looking truck.



The groundies use that truck, the climbers drive a service truck, Tundra, F-350 or one of the Chevy's.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. nice, an all under cdl, full on unleashing of the Mexicans on some condo trees type fleet. Very impressive,, Jeff!!


----------



## gorman

Willow on a house. Smelled like a cesspool.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. nice, an all under cdl, full on unleashing of the Mexicans on some condo trees type fleet. Very impressive,, Jeff!!



lol,, you sound racist,,we are a TCIA Accredited company and our guys are great. I have great guys, they range in race,,mexican, norwegian, american and german.
Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Of course you do. I hear ya, Jeffers!


----------



## Carburetorless

gorman said:


> Willow on a house. Smelled like a cesspool.



You think maybe it was planted in the absorption lines of the septic system.


----------



## gorman

It was on sewer. The tree blew over on the house apparently during hurricane bob. The eye passes over and blew the tree upright but it became a rotten mess.


----------



## capetrees

gorman said:


> It was on sewer. The tree blew over on the house apparently during hurricane bob. The eye passes over and blew the tree upright but it became a rotten mess.


Hurricane BOB?? Or was it Bill a few days ago?


----------



## gorman

Bob. The tree was standing fine for about 20 years after uprooting. It did show obvious signs of likely failure. Then it lost a lead


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Of course you do. I hear ya, Jeffers!



Yeah...I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> lol,, you sound racist,,we are a TCIA Accredited company and our guys are great. I have great guys, they range in race,,mexican, norwegian, american and german.
> Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


urban has all the bases covered. PC as hell- its a cali thing, feinstein and all !


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> urban has all the bases covered. PC as hell- its a cali thing, feinstein and all !



It is a tough row to hoe,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

One of my idiot friends married an ex hooker. Real jealous bastard too. One day he was going on and on about his troubles with her, etc. I told him just that, that it sounded like a real "tough road to hoe". At least he laughed. Lol.


----------



## Ferguson system

4Th of July cruise in Lillestrøm, Norway. The largest amcar meet/cruise outside of the US. 
Here's a picture of my 1965 Ford Thunderbird Landau from last years cruise.


----------



## Carburetorless

Ferguson system said:


> 4Th of July cruise in Lillestrøm, Norway. The largest amcar meet/cruise outside of the US.
> Here's a picture of my 1965 Ford Thunderbird Landau from last years cruise.
> View attachment 434073



Is that the one where they dress up like exaggerated Elvises and ride around in old American cars?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

I picked up a husqvarna 455 rancher for 80 bucks with extra chains and hard case tool and steel wedge. Guy said he couldn't figure out y the chain wouldn't spin..... I guess he had never used a saw with a chain break... looks like it had never been used. Figure it will be a good saw to hand off if someone needed it


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up a Vietnamese hooker today with extra thongs and knife in boot. Figured she might be good to hand off if someone needed. lol


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Y did you pick one up in boots? If she aint wearing heals she'd still be walking if it were me... I can think of some where else she can hide the knife...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Picked up a Vietnamese hooker today with extra thongs and knife in boot. Figured she might be good to hand off if someone needed. lol



Get her down here to get the rat **** off this guitar Peabody gave me. Gave, yes! Old man was shaking out its bag full of seeds the rodent was keeping in there and there was a hunk of dried hard rat **** stuck on the body. Was, yes! I was scared at first and kinda still am.

It was a just a run of the mill Mexican Strat, I disinfected it after thinking about it for a day or so, disinfected it real good. Strung it up and checked it out... Yup, run of the mill Mexican Strat... a Rat Strat!

Well that's that.


----------



## Bandit Man

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Get her down here to get the rat **** off this guitar Peabody gave me. Gave, yes! Old man was shaking out its bag full of seeds the rodent was keeping in there and there was a hunk of dried hard rat **** stuck on the body. Was, yes! I was scared at first and kinda still am.
> 
> It was a just a run of the mill Mexican Strat, I disinfected it after thinking about it for a day or so, disinfected it real good. Strung it up and checked it out... Yup, run of the mill Mexican Strat... a Rat Strat!
> 
> Well that's that.


You gotta check yer Strat fer papers Doc. I've heard that some O' them mexican Strat's were imported into the country illegally.


----------



## Carburetorless

Raised/dead-wooded some Pines and Maples. Weed ate, and trimmed up some "jungle bushes".

Took these pics to try out my new cam(Olympus TG-830), seems like a decent cam, some modes are better than other. It lets me make vids and take snap shots during the vids, which is kind of cool. Main thing is it's tough. I had it out in the rain, got saw dust all over, a couple of other things that would have killed other cams.

This is some Elephant Grass I saw at the mall.



The pines I'm cleaning up.



View looking the other direction




One of the "jungle bushes" looks much more tame in this pic than it did before, trust me. You could barely get up the driveway for it before.



"jungle bushes" on the other side of the drive, also looking better. I really should have taken before pics.


----------



## Carburetorless

Bandit Man said:


> You gotta check yer Strat fer papers Doc. I've heard that some O' them mexican Strat's were imported into the country illegally.



Are you saying he has an undocumented Strat.?


----------



## tree MDS

No ("skilled") help today, as my new guy quit already.. so no work. Just another freak out to waste my time. Said he had "too much going on at home". Just another annoying moron anyway.

So I consoled myself by ordering the most fancy and expensive John Deere my booze addled mind could possibly dream up. Seems to be working so far, as my mood is much improved (the tractor, not the booze (although that helps too). Guess I'm gonna have to make a run at living another five years to pay this thing off now. Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> No ("skilled") help today, as my new guy quit already.. so no work. Just another freak out to waste my time. Said he had "too much going on at home". Just another annoying moron anyway.
> 
> So I consoled myself by ordering the most fancy and expensive John Deere my booze addled mind could possibly dream up. Seems to be working so far, as my mood is much improved (the tractor, not the booze (although that helps too). Guess I'm gonna have to make a run at living another five years to pay this thing off now. Lol.



Isn't that why we do this? To get away from the pressures at home?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Isn't that why we do this? To get away from the pressures at home?



This idiot spent half his time on the phone with the guys from his old company. I got the impression he was checking in to see how bad off the company had it without him. One day I asked him how long he worked there. He's like "err.. umm.. this time? Like seven months". I'm so sick of these people.. I really am.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Well we started a decent sized soft maple removal today, my primadonna climber showed up 2 hours late. Which normally wouldnt be all that big of a deal, but today bad weather was moving in and well it struck 3/4 of the way though the job... If he would have been on time, we could have at least got it all on the ground and just had the clean up crew going tomorrow. Oh well i pay him flat rate anyways. Once it started raining i sent the ground guys home and we bombed a little more out until it got too bad to work anymore. High winds and lighting are where we draw the line.


----------



## Zale

Well, the kid that called his mother from the job site because he cut his finger is no longer my problem. I heard it through the grapevine that he hates doing tree work. Turns out he called his mother on Friday to complain to her. My groundsman told me this. If he wants to stayed employed with our company, his new job will be running a weedeater 8 hours a day with the maintenance crews. Our hispanics will run him till he quits. I figure by the end of the week he will be gone for good.


----------



## climbhightree

I had my climber do the ground work, so I could have some fun today.











Lunch time









What is left for tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Lol when I worked for the lawn care company, the owner would give me those guys. My job was to work them into the dirt and make them cry for their mommies. Glad to see its not just a thing around here but its wide spread. Maybe he will learn a thing or two, or turn his loaf of bread soft a** into a rock hard worker... But i bet not...lol


----------



## Carburetorless

More of the same.

My helper dragging brush. I forgot to take an after pic of the drive at the end of the day, maybe tomorrow my brain will be working.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

finally got the womans sd card so i could get some pics from the day. Kevin is climbing and i am running his rigging. From start to down pour about 2 hours. and we took about a 45 min break while the ground crew dumped a trailer. If we would have known it was going to start raining like it did we wouldnt have waited for the ground crew, but i had another job to look at and the back yard was full...lol


----------



## no tree to big

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> finally got the womans sd card so i could get some pics from the day. Kevin is climbing and i am running his rigging. From start to down pour about 2 hours. and we took about a 45 min break while the ground crew dumped a trailer. If we would have known it was going to start raining like it did we wouldnt have waited for the ground crew, but i had another job to look at and the back yard was full...lol


Most guys round here woulda fit all that brush on one trailer, haha. We have a guy that dumps at our yard that has a dump trailer and he comes in with loads 12 feet tall 3 times a day every day.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

haha the first pic is about half way through the tree. she got there late...


----------



## derwoodii

small easy climb tree but it was landlocked inside building inner garden so meant dragging limb log though reception foyer doors and double auto doors so was a bit weird, clean up with a carpet vacuum


----------



## Carburetorless

Same job again today. Took a few pics, got rained out. Saw an Asplundh crew setting a climb line in a 15' pine. lol

The driveway cleaned up.



Looking the other direction. Doesn't do it justice without before pics. I'll have to wait 5 years now.



Here's a sort of before pic. The grass and weeds were about 2' high when I stared and the trees limbs were growing into path of the driveway.


----------



## no tree to big

Carburetorless said:


> Same job again today. Took a few pics, got rained out. Saw an Asplundh crew setting a climb line in a 15' pine. lol
> 
> The driveway cleaned up.
> View attachment 434679
> 
> 
> Looking the other direction. Doesn't do it justice without before pics. I'll have to wait 5 years now.
> View attachment 434680


if we go over head high we are tied in sometimes a rope will make climbing a small tree a lot easier...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Carburetorless

no tree to big said:


> if we go over head high we are tied in sometimes a rope will make climbing a small tree a lot easier...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



The trees above all were done from the ground with a pole, up to 20' or so. It would have been easier to climb them, if they had dead wood higher than the pole would reach I would have climbed, but with everything low and so many trees it was faster to use the pole.

Thing about the 15' tree they were roping into, it was the only tree there. A little White Pine, it may have only been 12'. They might have been training a new guy or something, because I see their vehicles parked on the lot next to the tree a lot.


----------



## gorman

New guy no show today for the second time in a row because of personal drama. No show = no job. On to the next one...


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

No joke man, whats up with all these people not wanting to work? Are the government benefits getting better or something? I had two guys not show up... One, his ex didnt pick up the kids, his oldest son is 15 but he doesnt think is old enough to watch his 6 year old... The other I have no idea. Now im short an arbor trolley and two hands.... Its gonna be a great day.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

why not add insult to injury, a big job i had lined up for next week just called. another tree service came in and under bid me by a good bit i guess. They are even taking out another tree and are going to split a much as they can fit along his fence row. Plus grind stumps. I had planed to grind the stumps but i wasnt planing on splitting any wood, or the other tree that he never mentioned to me. I dont know, hopefully they take care of him.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, boy,,, sounds like the bush league tree wars are heating up!! Maybe it was carburetorless that came in with the low bid!!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Meh, honestly after stump grinding having to adjust my insurance for what ever it was he wanted, and the clean up. Im not sure i was going to make much money. It was really starting to scare me. The more i thought about it today the more im glad someone else got it. I didnt bother to ask how much the other bid was for. I had told him depending on weather conditions and a few other factors there could be a $1000 difference (lower) then the estimate i gave him. So if they cut it that bad and added another tree and are going to split on site, grind stumps, and clean up, its all them. I do know who under bid me though. I didnt bat an eye when he said all that just, Well sir, i hope they preform the task they have set before themselves to the standards you were expecting, if you need anything in the future please give me a call, have a nice day.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Bush league???? im lost


----------



## capetrees

Different name for hacks


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

We call em jack legs round these parts...lol hey wait am i being lumped into that bunch? I represent that remark!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Carburetorless

Good help can be hard to find.


----------



## tree MDS

Carburetorless said:


> Good help can be hard to find.



Right. This is especially true if your jobs require more than hedge trimming "jungle bushes" and pole saw work. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## gorman

Just got this in today. 44 hp kubota with less than 700 hours. I have a lot of work to do on the wheel though.


----------



## Coen

3 wheeler came in handy today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigremovals

storms ripped through i aint complaining long days big money. too bad every tree service in mn is there


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just stopped in to brag as I was out pulling my normal antics of doing tree work by myself. Climbed a few smaller trees but the real fun was hoisting that horizontal elder up off the fence with the MT55 and placing it down ever so gently like I knew what I was doing. I went there first with the pick-up with the winch in case the 55 wasn't enough, on my way to get the dump truck I stopped and bullshitted at the supply yard and helped take Xmas lights down, then I went and chipped it all up like a crazy loon. I was sucking down water and breathing like a ************! Ate just enough granola bars to keep me from dying. Haven't bathed in days, probably not going to anytime soon. I sleep with a fan blowing on my naked buttocks, sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and read Vonnegut or play with my gun, when morning comes I get mad but feel better once I start blowing chips.

Which brings me to answering the question of why it seems like nobody wants to work: Well, this isn't exactly work now is it? No, its something else, something else indeed. So give the normal people a break I suppose, at least they make us look good.


----------



## newsawtooth

DR. P. Proteus said:


> sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and read Vonnegut or play with my gun, when morning comes I get mad but feel better once I start blowing chips.
> 
> Which brings me to answering the question of why it seems like nobody wants to work: Well, this isn't exactly work now is it? No, its something else, something else indeed. So give the normal people a break I suppose, at least they make us look good.



Jesus, you are right, Dr.. This is not work, it is something else entirely. Sometimes while I walk around after a job with the sawdust in the corners of my eyes and shredded pants I get the sense that I am not supposed to be here. Mingling in the city with the office lot who have to wear sweaters in their air conditioned buildings or else bring a space heater for their toes makes me feel alien. At some point in the day I usually get scared or realize the power of the machinery and organisms I'm working with. I like to think that I am not fully developed yet. But that's not true, that's not true at all.


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha. The crazies never realize they're sick. Just saying.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

well here was my day, 100' oak that had been topped about 11 years ago. 35' in the air we started using the ms661 with a 36" bar. We had a pretty small landing zone on the other side of the tree from where the pics are taken. the bottom part of the spar we layed down on this side. Over all a pretty good day. this was the trickiest job my little company has tackled yet. still gotta finish the clean up tomorrow morning.


----------



## ropensaddle

Got two calls cancellations one says he is low on money which i understand. The other guy said yes do it, calls today says don't worry about it his wifes friend is gonna do it cheaper. I just hung up cause it just ain't worth it! Anyway I hope the cheaper dude makes more than minimum wage lol, two pines 32 inch dbh in back yard full clean up. I quoted it cheap to stay busy at 750 per tree, whateva i mowed 10 acres


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> Got two calls cancellations one says he is low on money which i understand. The other guy said yes do it, calls today says don't worry about it his wifes friend is gonna do it cheaper. I just hung up cause it just ain't worth it! Anyway I hope the cheaper dude makes more than minimum wage lol two pines 32 inch dbh in back yard full clean up I quoted it cheap to stay busy at 750 per tree, whateva i mowed 10 acres


Before your long absence from AS Your clam truck went down didn't it? Or was it your bucket? Well anywho you get it up and running? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Before your long absence from AS Your clam truck went down didn't it? Or was it your bucket? Well anywho you get it up and running?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Nope I sold them both cheap to survive. So now its just me my wraptor and my old whisper and skid. Oh well; we are all doomed anyway as the illegals took over trees just like the construction trade.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

My bucket/dump truck is still waiting to have the hydros serviced... i been thinking about selling it so i can buy a wraptor and some SRT kit. Hope they dont work their way up here too soon i just got my company off the ground! Heck its still struggling to pay its own bills let alone mine!


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> Nope I sold them both cheap to survive. So now its just me my wraptor and my old whisper and skid. Oh well; we are all doomed anyway as the illegals took over trees just like the construction trade.


Well that's a bummer 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day,,like always. 
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Same here Jeff, same here.


----------



## no tree to big

Spent a few hours giving a homeowner multiple heart attacks. Was working with the crane nearly touching the house to sneak behind and pick this ridiculously thick river birch. Was about a 20" dBh that had 5 leads from about 4-5 feet off the ground. It wasn't your average droopy limbed tree it was structured more like a hawthorn with a virtually impenetrable canopy it was beautiful but it was encroaching on the house and pool and the owner wanted it gone. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was beating on that Strat that Peabody gave me when he called and asked me to dig a hole for his cat. I went up there today with a long spade and a matix and wore myself out in about 3 minutes. The first hole I tried ended up being right on top of a massive boulder. I kept trying to dislodge it because I was sure that not matter where I dug there would have a massive boulder and I was right. I hate being right. I am pretty much always right which is why I am so angry. Well, there is a hole there now, should be able to fit a cat in it. Thank God it wasn't another ****ing horse. Did you ever fork a bloated ****ing horse corpse out of a stall?

I was glad to be outta there ,which I usually am considering Peabody's Hill have ruined many men, so I am told. I ran a few "estimates" today also, one guy gave me 4 brand new road cones from Henkles and McCoy and a log jack. I told the guy I used to have a cant hook but lost it and was glad to have lost it but I took the log jack anyway. I don't know which is worse, and cant hook or a matix.

The one " estimate" I did was a yank job on a couple Alberta Spruce trees from a condo. I CAN'T WAIT til the association gets a load of me hopping the curb and driving on their sidewalks and manicured lawns. **** em! **** em all!

So I love to beat on guitars too, I don't limit myself to chainsaws and women. Locomotive Breath... da duddah da da da dant dant DAH, chicka chicka chick chick CHICK AHH!

One day I was in the Goodwill store looking for used women's underwear and I saw this Fender Twin and I was like, " That is EXCATLY like mine!" Same dust, same missing knobs. Wife was like, " Yeah, can't have that in the house anymore"

Well I was gonna festoon my friend's new truck with the underwear and I guess I can understand where my wife is coming from, I mean the poor girl has been listening to me beat the **** out of Locomotive Breath since nineteen****ingfive.

She has been out of town with the offspring so I have been left to my own devices living of of microwave popcorn, cheap rum and abstract masturbation. Good thing I have another amplifier and a spare high E.

No, I didn't charge for the grave digging.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Spent a few hours giving a homeowner multiple heart attacks. Was working with the crane nearly touching the house to sneak behind and pick this ridiculously thick river birch. Was about a 20" dBh that had 5 leads from about 4-5 feet off the ground. It wasn't your average droopy limbed tree it was structured more like a hawthorn with a virtually impenetrable canopy it was beautiful but it was encroaching on the house and pool and the owner wanted it gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

[emoji23]


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

KenJax Tree said:


> [emoji23]




Shuffling madness.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I was beating on that Strat that Peabody gave me when he called and asked me to dig a hole for his cat. I went up there today with a long spade and a matix and wore myself out in about 3 minutes. The first hole I tried ended up being right on top of a massive boulder. I kept trying to dislodge it because I was sure that not matter where I dug there would have a massive boulder and I was right. I hate being right. I am pretty much always right which is why I am so angry. Well, there is a hole there now, should be able to fit a cat in it. Thank God it wasn't another ****ing horse. Did you ever fork a bloated ****ing horse corpse out of a stall?
> 
> I was glad to be outta there ,which I usually am considering Peabody's Hill have ruined many men, so I am told. I ran a few "estimates" today also, one guy gave me 4 brand new road cones from Henkles and McCoy and a log jack. I told the guy I used to have a cant hook but lost it and was glad to have lost it but I took the log jack anyway. I don't know which is worse, and cant hook or a matix.
> 
> The one " estimate" I did was a yank job on a couple Alberta Spruce trees from a condo. I CAN'T WAIT til the association gets a load of me hopping the curb and driving on their sidewalks and manicured lawns. **** em! **** em all!
> 
> So I love to beat on guitars too, I don't limit myself to chainsaws and women. Locomotive Breath... da duddah da da da dant dant DAH, chicka chicka chick chick CHICK AHH!
> 
> One day I was in the Goodwill store looking for used women's underwear and I saw this Fender Twin and I was like, " That is EXCATLY like mine!" Same dust, same missing knobs. Wife was like, " Yeah, can't have that in the house anymore"
> 
> Well I was gonna festoon my friend's new truck with the underwear and I guess I can understand where my wife is coming from, I mean the poor girl has been listening to me beat the **** out of Locomotive Breath since nineteen****ingfive.
> 
> She has been out of town with the offspring so I have been left to my own devices living of of microwave popcorn, cheap rum and abstract masturbation. Good thing I have another amplifier and a spare high E.
> 
> No, I didn't charge for the grave digging.


 
Interesting,,,


----------



## newsawtooth

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. The crazies never realize they're sick. Just saying.


Me or Treeman Dan? I won't speak for him, but I am very sick. People keep talking me into climbing their trees for money.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

newsawtooth said:


> Me or Treeman Dan? I won't speak for him, but I am very sick. People keep talking me into climbing their trees for money.



My diagnosis is HUMAN CONDITION. Would you like a prescription for the symptoms? There is only one cure.

I am pretty sure that everyone knows that I know all about crazy so with that being the case...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Interesting,,,



When you slide the forks under a bloated and dead sweating horse corpse the hair comes off the hide like you are erasing a chalkboard. When you lift the dead and bloated corpse it lets out a queef so vile and perfuse that the puke on the controls of your skid loader pale in comparison and you thank GOD that is winter and the carcass is frozen. Every jolt and bump makes you wretch and heave as the queefing continues in bursts of horror, the smell lodges itself in your olfactory for days and as you look back at the trail of viscous bodily fluids you wonder what its going to be like for you when your time comes.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Dan you are NUTS!!!![emoji23]


----------



## Tree Pig

DR. P. Proteus said:


> When you slide the forks under a bloated and dead sweating horse corpse the hair comes off the hide like you are erasing a chalkboard. When you lift the dead and bloated corpse it lets out a queef so vile and perfuse that the puke on the controls of your skid loader pale in comparison and you thank GOD that is winter and the carcass is frozen. Every jolt and bump makes you wretch and heave as the queefing continues in bursts of horror, the smell lodges itself in your olfactory for days and as you look back at the trail of viscous bodily fluids you wonder what its going to be like for you when your time comes.



Man you should see what a human smells like when they been rotting away for a few weeks


----------



## lucky_dad01

Flew into Chicago this morning thinking I'd see no tree to big, couldn't see his boom in the air tho..[emoji100][emoji100]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Where ya headin'?


----------



## no tree to big

lucky_dad01 said:


> Flew into Chicago this morning thinking I'd see no tree to big, couldn't see his boom in the air tho..[emoji100][emoji100]View attachment 436292
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, normally I'm working within minutes of ohare. today I'm about an hour south west

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I was beating on that Strat that Peabody gave me when he called and asked me to dig a hole for his cat. I went up there today with a long spade and a matix and wore myself out in about 3 minutes. The first hole I tried ended up being right on top of a massive boulder. I kept trying to dislodge it because I was sure that not matter where I dug there would have a massive boulder and I was right. I hate being right. I am pretty much always right which is why I am so angry. Well, there is a hole there now, should be able to fit a cat in it. Thank God it wasn't another ****ing horse. Did you ever fork a bloated ****ing horse corpse out of a stall?
> 
> I was glad to be outta there ,which I usually am considering Peabody's Hill have ruined many men, so I am told. I ran a few "estimates" today also, one guy gave me 4 brand new road cones from Henkles and McCoy and a log jack. I told the guy I used to have a cant hook but lost it and was glad to have lost it but I took the log jack anyway. I don't know which is worse, and cant hook or a matix.
> 
> The one " estimate" I did was a yank job on a couple Alberta Spruce trees from a condo. I CAN'T WAIT til the association gets a load of me hopping the curb and driving on their sidewalks and manicured lawns. **** em! **** em all!
> 
> So I love to beat on guitars too, I don't limit myself to chainsaws and women. Locomotive Breath... da duddah da da da dant dant DAH, chicka chicka chick chick CHICK AHH!
> 
> One day I was in the Goodwill store looking for used women's underwear and I saw this Fender Twin and I was like, " That is EXCATLY like mine!" Same dust, same missing knobs. Wife was like, " Yeah, can't have that in the house anymore"
> 
> Well I was gonna festoon my friend's new truck with the underwear and I guess I can understand where my wife is coming from, I mean the poor girl has been listening to me beat the **** out of Locomotive Breath since nineteen****ingfive.
> 
> She has been out of town with the offspring so I have been left to my own devices living of of microwave popcorn, cheap rum and abstract masturbation. Good thing I have another amplifier and a spare high E.
> 
> No, I didn't charge for the grave digging.


Mattock don't work here too many rocks on our boulders get u a rock bar mang


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> My diagnosis is HUMAN CONDITION. Would you like a prescription for the symptoms? There is only one cure.
> 
> I am pretty sure that everyone knows that I know all about crazy so with that being the case...


The secret is put yourself in a room fulla nuts because then your normal


----------



## lucky_dad01

Landing in Seattle now, hoping on a boat for Alaska tomorrow. 
It a beautiful day. [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Tell our logger friends hello[emoji3]


----------



## lucky_dad01

We are going to make a stop in Victoria Canada in a couple days also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> The secret is put yourself in a room fulla nuts because then your normal



That is what I am doing here.

Anyway:

More dead horse stuff:

So I drove over that condo lawn, yank those Albertas and stuffed them on my trailer. The one had a trunk about 14 inches diameter. I was thinking about dropping it in my next victim's driveway so I could chip it tomorrow but decided to dump it off at the horse farm rather than deal with it. I was pulling the stuff out and fell on my ass right onto a putrefied horse carcass.

Just my gloved hand got into it, I had to drive home and change my shirt and brush my teeth because I puked as I was scrabbling to get up and kept dry heaving for awhile. I snorted some water up my nose to get the smell out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have a couple of Torrey pine tree's to remove in Del Mar on Tuesday, Gotta set up the site on Monday afternoon, big as-s pine's,
No crane access, no good access for anything and Torrey wood is very heavy. 
We do have a group of wounded warriors that want the wood for their programs,
I will post post pic's ,,
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> I have a couple of Torrey pine tree's to remove in Del Mar on Tuesday, Gotta set up the site on Monday afternoon, big as-s pine's,
> No crane access, no good access for anything and Torrey wood is very heavy.
> We do have a group of wounded warriors that want the wood for their programs,
> I will post post pic's ,,
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


Even with wild fires jumping the freeways and burning vehicles? Sounds real beautiful[emoji1]


----------



## tree MDS

So the other front outrigger on my bucket is leaking like a dead horse carcass now. Just a couple months ago I had to replace the cylinder on the other side (at $2800). Hopefully this one just needs to be repacked. Find out Monday. My chip truck has been leaking oil since the lower end rebuild too. Stopped by the dealer the other day to have them take a look. He says its the gasket on the high pressure oil rail or something. Was pleased to find out its still under warranty. That goes in Monday as well. I'm assuming the new tractor won't have any leaks (if it ever gets here). Be nice to have a dry fleet again anyway. Yea. 

Oh, and I hate the new guy. Go figure. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hurricane Delores is sending us some really nice and needed rain,,,
Too much lightning to work. Sent the guys home. 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Drank lots of water and cranked up the A/C on the way back to the yard.....its 96° and humid today....i could wring sweat out my undies


----------



## lucky_dad01

Just fixing to leave port. That's Mnt Rainier in the back ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Nice pic....have fun Chris and we'll hold down the fort here[emoji3]


----------



## gorman

lucky_dad01 said:


> View attachment 436554
> 
> 
> Just fixing to leave port. That's Mnt Rainier in the back ground.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You going to Bainbridge?


----------



## lucky_dad01

Cruising up to Alaska and back to Seattle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

started splitting some of the wood i have been stacking up. hot as balls out today.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

lucky_dad01 said:


> Cruising up to Alaska and back to Seattle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come say hi!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Holding down the fort here. Kind of sucks being the only one here, I can't even use the bathroom and go figure the phone rings or someone walks in the shop.

My buddy that owns the place went out to work on a land clearing job, he's building some fence rows around I think an 80 acre section of property. It's all woods right now so having to use the excavator and dozer.

Went to fill the excavator and some ***** broke the fuel cap off, I guess to steal fuel. It's a locking cap and no damage to the fill neck so not too sure how the pulled it off... drilled out the lock cylinder maybe?
Anyway, the tank was almost empty so they didn't get much fuel, but they made a mess and took the cap. The filler is about 4" and it's rained a fair bit since it was last used last weekend.
So... now going to have to mess with draining water out of the fuel tank, plus getting a new cap.

It's not like stuff is hard enough to deal with right?


----------



## TreeFeller11

Bought my first grapple for my mini today. I hope the BMG is all it's cracked up to be...


----------



## tree MDS

So nice to hear from a member of the 8" chipper owners club. Glad you stepped out of the bathhouse, wiped off your lips, put on a clean white tee shirt and threw in your two cents. Lol.

Just figured it was time to invest in a new mower. The old one has been so good to me.


----------



## KenJax Tree

That poor John Deere[emoji1]


----------



## lucky_dad01

Docking in Juneau this morning, it's been a beautiful ride up here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Man I hate gypsy moths. This time of year the cocoons are rotting and every time I climb an oak I'm dry heaving half the time from that god awful smell. It's like rotting flesh and gym socks. Then you get this heat kicking. Oye vey. 
Still looking for s groundie. Talked to one prospective guy but he was trying out for another tree service in my town with an owner I've never heard of before. Probably bullshite. 
Hey Jeff, what the dew point in your desert state?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Threw out all of my psychology books today.

Then I was after the major dead in a couple 100 foot two lipped popples and the wind picked up, the sky darkened and I set my toe on the dead limb and sent it crashing down on the new deck make out of high end Trex and littered with planters and brick an brack. It barely left a mark, missed everything and my groundie even lived.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Threw out all of my psychology books today.
> 
> Then I was after the major dead in a couple 100 foot two lipped popples and the wind picked up, the sky darkened and I set my toe on the dead limb and sent it crashing down on the new deck make out of high end Trex and littered with planters and brick an brack. It barely left a mark, missed everything and my groundie even lived.



Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> I have a couple of Torrey pine tree's to remove in Del Mar on Tuesday, Gotta set up the site on Monday afternoon, big as-s pine's,
> No crane access, no good access for anything and Torrey wood is very heavy.
> We do have a group of wounded warriors that want the wood for their programs,
> I will post post pic's ,,
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Well, we did those Torrey pine removals this week. The access sucked, but the property on the other side was very specific,,,,not one drop of sap on his side.
We tarped the entire deck next door. It was a pretty smooth job.
Jeff,,


----------



## jefflovstrom

Some pics, we took out two,


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, we did those Torrey pine removals this week. The access sucked, but the property on the other side was very specific,,,,not one drop of sap on his side.
> We tarped the entire deck next door. It was a pretty smooth job.
> Jeff,,


nice of you jeff to support the wounded warriors.


----------



## treebilly

Took out a big codom silver maple today. They always seem to get bigger when you go back to do the job. Hornets nest really put a damper on things. At least I spotted it before we started. It was a postage stamp of a backyard so almost everything had to be rigged. Rocked the HH srt all day. It was a hot, humid, hornet filled, beautiful day.


----------



## pro94lt

Seen a sign company right in the middle of town with a big chunk missing out of the boom on his truck I'd say a chunk about the size of a milk jug was completely gone from the fiberglass on his altec. I almost had a wreck when I seen it they had a sign hooked to the material handler up about 40ft...


----------



## dbl612

pro94lt said:


> Seen a sign company right in the middle of town with a big chunk missing out of the boom on his truck I'd say a chunk about the size of a milk jug was completely gone from the fiberglass on his altec. I almost had a wreck when I seen it they had a sign hooked to the material handler up about 40ft...


thats how you load test bucket trucks


----------



## capetrees

lucky_dad01 said:


> View attachment 436870
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be sure to get to the Red Dog Saloon.

Last visited 24 years ago, honeymoon.


----------



## beastmaster

I removed a big leader off a oak tree today over some HV up in Crestline today. Then deadwooded it and lightenen some of the ends. It was over 90 ft + . I was coming out of the crown straight down and the end of my climbing line some how got stuck . With it stuck I came up 30 ft short of the ground, dangling in space. I tried to unlogdge the end with my pole pruner but it was stuck good. Not wanting to climb back up or spend the night hanging there I had a length of rope tossed up to me, tied it to my carabiner hooked to my saddle,attached a gree gree to the rope and then had to slip the biner off the saddle letting the gree catch my weight. What a pain. I went back after work and retrieved the rope. Had to use a pole pruner on the last 6 in. Of rope to cut it out of where it was stuck. What a pain in the rear.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Pretty happy today, while ive not been working cutting many trees for the last 2 weeks, i have been splitting a lot of wood getting ready for winter while work was slow. Couple easy leave lays last week but nothing really this week. So been working on my buddies subaru my cummins and a little on the ol bucket truck that im not sure were gonna keep. Miss a call monday because im elbow deep in grease, check v mail its a the customer from a week or two ago, the one that called me back to let me know another tree company underbid me. Well they dropped the ball, and it was a pretty big ball to drop. While i only bid three trees, they added another tree to the job and were going to split as much wood as they could fit along his very long fence row for a grand total of $900 less then my bid... Well he asked me to come out and take a look at what was going on and talk about maybe taking over the job and some other trees. So i get there middle of the week,(they started sometime last week btw) its hot as balls in the afternoon its not early morning at this point but late enough i would think normal people would be working. No tree company but trees and limbs laying everywhere. They layed down the two easy trees on my bid and another tree that wasnt really a problem and i didnt even know he wanted taken care of but whatever, wrecked yard and a big set of tracks where they thought they were going to bring in a sky lift ( around back and over his septic line!) which he caught them before they made it and stopped them. So now the large multi headed oak that is leaning over his house that was very close to half the bid lay down and clean up,(super glad i gave him an itemized bid of the trees and clean up) is the only one left. They told him with out a lift or bucket it couldnt be done. ha. anyways he had me look at a hand full of more trees, (and even some pruning on the water front we will be coming back to do late this fall) these all further from the house and easier work with, no real rigging just bomb them out because they are in the brush line but big enough if they fell the way that they are leaning they would smash the house. And my favorite part no stump removal on those. So in total he said he learned his lesson and was sorry. He knew after i explained to him my game plan for the job he should have went with us but all the extra work they were offering and the lower price he had to give them a chance. Which i under stand. And is why when he told me they got the job i was polite and told him if he ever needed anything in the future to give me a ring. He thanked me for the way i handled it and thats why i got the call back. Made me glad i wasnt an a hole about it, and that i had an itemized bid for the job. So now we start the new job monday, mainly because the other company is still "working" on the site. I gave them the rest of the week to clear out what they were doing before we start (home owner wanted me to start tomorrow!) because im not taking any responsibility for any damages they have done to the yard. If its not cleaned up by monday we will re asses the job at hand and charge him for the clean up and removal of what they left i may have to grind a few more stumps but i can bid those now and not throw them in on top of the bid, like i did before. and they cut a nice swath through the brush line to bring the sky lift in but couldnt use it so now i have a clear path thats dry ish and large enough for people and small light equipment ( like my 3 wheeled dump bed cushman truckster) and closer to the parking area where we will be staging the trailers and trucks. Really honestly these guys did me a big favor, now we get to come in and be heros and my bid for the new job is still 3/4 the old bid way less work and easier to do, and on top of that if they dont show back up to finish the job, i will end up making more then the old bid because ill be cleaning up their mess as well! lol. I have pics of the job before anyone touched it, and thought long and hard about getting pics of it the way it was, but would be pretty upset myself if someone came to one of my job sites and took pics of one of my jobs half done and started talking trash. So ill wait until they are done and get heaps of pics mainly to cover my own butt but also so i can do a comparison of us and "the other guy" on my FB page and Web pages. "The other guy" will not be named directly by me, i am sure the home owner will have plenty to say about them to the people in his area. and that makes me even happier because its a very nice new construction lake house, in a very very nice area. now all thats left is to do the job the way i know it needs done. ill be game planning the new situation while im wrench turning the rest of this week. I also have to thank alot of the awesome members on this site as well, a lot of my game plan to do the job has come from pictures of job sites from other members on the site of low impact ways to move logs and equipment through yards. You guys are awesome and hopefully are watching a brush ape grow opposable thumbs and trying very hard to stand up right.


----------



## gorman

Rubber wheel chock damaged a 20 year old driveway. Now I have to pay and pay I will.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Rubber wheel chock damaged a 20 year old driveway. Now I have to pay and pay I will.


Holy hell how you manage that one

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Was a shotty driveway. Now I'm paying.


----------



## manilu

Last weekend 25 cubic meters in 2 days 







Tool for job


----------



## gorman

I'll post pics when I go to pick up the wood. I had to back up a steep hill with the chip truck because nosing in and turning around wasn't an option. I chocked the tires and the weight of the payload pushed the chocks into the driveway ever so slightly. I tried to back up an inch to remove them but the rears spun for a split second and now there are small marks on his shitty old driveway. He's getting an asphalt company to "asses" the situation. 

Good lord.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

good luck with that gorman, but be sure to have someone other then who ever he is having bid it come look at it. if it is getting fixed, you have that right you are paying for it. maybe it doesnt all need to come out just a small section, if the company he talks to tries to sell him on an all new asphalt drive and get you to pay for it and someone else says they can patch it for 1/16th of what the other guys wants....


----------



## tree MDS

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Pretty happy today, while ive not been working cutting many trees for the last 2 weeks, i have been splitting a lot of wood getting ready for winter while work was slow. Couple easy leave lays last week but nothing really this week. So been working on my buddies subaru my cummins and a little on the ol bucket truck that im not sure were gonna keep. Miss a call monday because im elbow deep in grease, check v mail its a the customer from a week or two ago, the one that called me back to let me know another tree company underbid me. Well they dropped the ball, and it was a pretty big ball to drop. While i only bid three trees, they added another tree to the job and were going to split as much wood as they could fit along his very long fence row for a grand total of $900 less then my bid... Well he asked me to come out and take a look at what was going on and talk about maybe taking over the job and some other trees. So i get there middle of the week,(they started sometime last week btw) its hot as balls in the afternoon its not early morning at this point but late enough i would think normal people would be working. No tree company but trees and limbs laying everywhere. They layed down the two easy trees on my bid and another tree that wasnt really a problem and i didnt even know he wanted taken care of but whatever, wrecked yard and a big set of tracks where they thought they were going to bring in a sky lift ( around back and over his septic line!) which he caught them before they made it and stopped them. So now the large multi headed oak that is leaning over his house that was very close to half the bid lay down and clean up,(super glad i gave him an itemized bid of the trees and clean up) is the only one left. They told him with out a lift or bucket it couldnt be done. ha. anyways he had me look at a hand full of more trees, (and even some pruning on the water front we will be coming back to do late this fall) these all further from the house and easier work with, no real rigging just bomb them out because they are in the brush line but big enough if they fell the way that they are leaning they would smash the house. And my favorite part no stump removal on those. So in total he said he learned his lesson and was sorry. He knew after i explained to him my game plan for the job he should have went with us but all the extra work they were offering and the lower price he had to give them a chance. Which i under stand. And is why when he told me they got the job i was polite and told him if he ever needed anything in the future to give me a ring. He thanked me for the way i handled it and thats why i got the call back. Made me glad i wasnt an a hole about it, and that i had an itemized bid for the job. So now we start the new job monday, mainly because the other company is still "working" on the site. I gave them the rest of the week to clear out what they were doing before we start (home owner wanted me to start tomorrow!) because im not taking any responsibility for any damages they have done to the yard. If its not cleaned up by monday we will re asses the job at hand and charge him for the clean up and removal of what they left i may have to grind a few more stumps but i can bid those now and not throw them in on top of the bid, like i did before. and they cut a nice swath through the brush line to bring the sky lift in but couldnt use it so now i have a clear path thats dry ish and large enough for people and small light equipment ( like my 3 wheeled dump bed cushman truckster) and closer to the parking area where we will be staging the trailers and trucks. Really honestly these guys did me a big favor, now we get to come in and be heros and my bid for the new job is still 3/4 the old bid way less work and easier to do, and on top of that if they dont show back up to finish the job, i will end up making more then the old bid because ill be cleaning up their mess as well! lol. I have pics of the job before anyone touched it, and thought long and hard about getting pics of it the way it was, but would be pretty upset myself if someone came to one of my job sites and took pics of one of my jobs half done and started talking trash. So ill wait until they are done and get heaps of pics mainly to cover my own butt but also so i can do a comparison of us and "the other guy" on my FB page and Web pages. "The other guy" will not be named directly by me, i am sure the home owner will have plenty to say about them to the people in his area. and that makes me even happier because its a very nice new construction lake house, in a very very nice area. now all thats left is to do the job the way i know it needs done. ill be game planning the new situation while im wrench turning the rest of this week. I also have to thank alot of the awesome members on this site as well, a lot of my game plan to do the job has come from pictures of job sites from other members on the site of low impact ways to move logs and equipment through yards. You guys are awesome and hopefully are watching a brush ape grow opposable thumbs and trying very hard to stand up right.



Lol.. Jesus,,, ... ,, I hate to say it, but I think this one just might have the spirit!!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

^thanks!^


----------



## Zale

Learning when to start a new paragraph would be nice.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

yeah yeah yeah, English was not my strong suit in school... be happy most of its spelled correctly...


----------



## BC WetCoast

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> yeah yeah yeah, English was not my strong suit in school... be happy most of its spelled correctly...


Do you think you're going to get a participation medal just for posting? It's time to break out the English handbook and do it right.


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> Do you think you're going to get a participation medal just for posting? It's time to break out the English handball and do it right!!



Lol,,, "whoa".

Not sure the lad has to go that far.. just saying..


----------



## gorman

Here's a coupe pics of the damage to the steep driveway I mentioned before. The indentation is less than 1/4". I'm looking at paying a little less than a grand to have a paving company cut it out and patch it and press it. Per orders of the homeowner.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Feel like I got ran over by a train... and still have a few hours of work to go.

Yesterday busted hump getting 2 cords cut and loaded on one truck. That was in between helping in the shop... got a pretty ugly sunburn, the sun was just roasting. 

Got home it was close to midnight, but by the time I got some invoices and other paperwork done it was close to 2AM.

Slept maybe 45 mins... been having trouble breathing for the last several months. WAS pnemonia which the docs said is gone, but I'm still not much better.

Anyhow, Got back up at 6, headed out to the shop to get another cord done to deliver in Los Anchorage for noon. Again blazing sun... I drank almost 2 gals of water today and haven't used the bathroom yet.
Got it done... can't get ahold of the customer. He scheduled the time and day and I told him I'd call him before leaving. If it wasn't about 100 miles round trip I would have just went.
The 2 cord order, orginally to go out yesterday ended up getting changed to today. Was supposed to be for around 6, but now changed to 8.


----------



## no tree to big

Dude how hot could it get ur in Alaska 

Ground stumps today, grrrrr, only had three work orders was like I'll be done by noon awe hell nah turns out all three were huge n nasty backyard full cleanup. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Going to the beach for the next week. Screw tree work.


----------



## mbrick

gorman said:


> Here's a coupe pics of the damage to the steep driveway I mentioned before. The indentation is less than 1/4". I'm looking at paying a little less than a grand to have a paving company cut it out and patch it and press it. Per orders of the homeowner.


Is there some way you can fight it and push back?

Get your own quote as well...


----------



## kyle1!

If I was the homeowner I wouldn't worry one bit about that damage. Throw some tar down and some 3/8t minus rock and call it good. Cost to repair $20-40.


----------



## mbrick

That might be where the alternative quote comes in... find another company that will just repair it rather than his 'company' whom wants to cut out a square full depth.

New patches almost always sink anyway. His repair would probably end up being a freshly paved >1/4" recess.
A 1/4" deep repair on top of that dent will sink less...


----------



## beastmaster

hell tamp a little cold patch in those depression add some rock top dressing you'd never know it was damaged.


----------



## Pelorus

Performed some reductionism on this guy today. Left the stalk for the peckers.
It is a Civic Holliday (whatever that means) in Ontario today, but that didn't stop us, by gum.


----------



## beastmaster

i just recently move back to So. Calif. after spending over a year in the Az. desert taking care of my dad. Im A little rusty and most my equipments lost or stolen but working steady and reinvesting trying to get my stuff up to snuff. I tryed to make sence of the tops of a group of liquid ambers under the HV lines after edison butchered the crown. They had storm damage and lost some major limbs too. Their in a property of a well known land scaper in L.A. area. She holds tours there and likes everything to look natural.
vary peacefull place to work. lve been there 6 days and haven't fired up a chainsaw yet. i have 2 days in an olive tree and maybe one more full day useing loppers and pole pruners.


----------



## gorman

beastmaster said:


> hell tamp a little cold patch in those depression add some rock top dressing you'd never know it was damaged.



Haven't heard back from the HO about the paving guy. He might have laughed at him. I'm bent over a barrel on this one so I just have to wait and see.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> i just recently move back to So. Calif. after spending over a year in the Az. desert taking care of my dad. Im A little rusty and most my equipments lost or stolen but working steady and reinvesting trying to get my stuff up to snuff. I tryed to make sence of the tops of a group of liquid ambers under the HV lines after edison butchered the crown. They had storm damage and lost some major limbs too. Their in a property of a well known land scaper in L.A. area. She holds tours there and likes everything to look natural.
> vary peacefull place to work. lve been there 6 days and haven't fired up a chainsaw yet. i have 2 days in an olive tree and maybe one more full day useing loppers and pole pruners.


Glad to see you back,, will I see you in Balboa Park on the 21st?
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

Pelorus said:


> Performed some reductionism on this guy today. Left the stalk for the peckers.
> It is a Civic Holliday (whatever that means) in Ontario today, but that didn't stop us, by gum.
> 
> View attachment 439199



Here, working on the holiday means paying your guys time and a half.

Make me work on my 3 day holiday weekend - you can stuff that up your ass.


----------



## Vizionary

Can't do anything today. Raining as hell. Maybe cleaning the shop or something.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

I went and saw my friend in the hospital yesterday,although sad, he is lucky he ain't dead. Not many would survive a 40' fall out of a palm tree.
Hot and humid and 6 days a week,,all in all a beautiful day.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

BC WetCoast said:


> Here, working on the holiday means paying your guys time and a half.
> Make me work on my 3 day holiday weekend - you can stuff that up your ass.



Yeah, but I was contract climbing for some other lunatics who do property maintenance / construction.
Working on three day holiday weekend don't mean much when I'm starving in the winter.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I went and saw my friend in the hospital yesterday,although sad, he is lucky he ain't dead. Not many would survive a 40' fall out of a palm tree.
> Hot and humid and 6 days a week,,all in all a beautiful day.
> Jeff



Well its never good to hear about a fall but tell me, what makes you so sure that he is lucky not to be dead?

Anyway:

After plowing Peabody's for over ten years I don't leave the house without a proposal form that states some ******** about driveways being a WEARABLE ITEM ( don't recall were abouts it was that I lernt that nomenclature but I did lern it). I mean if I bounce a tree trunk off the thing I suppose I will feel guilty enough to smear some patch in the hole but as I far I as can tell the driveway was already substandard and defective before I got there.

But I got this lady calling me cause we shredded the crap out of some ground cover ivy with all the dropping tree parts, driving the loader and generally not really giving a crap on it. She has an British accent and not the sexy kind of British accent Reg Coates has, NO, more whinny and high pitched, the kind that sends a guy into a nervous tantrum so I got some ivy plugs which I hope will make it stop. If it works it will be the best 20 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Fran dresser voice! Ahhhhhhhhh noooooooo!


----------



## no tree to big

A few years ago we worked for this chick the voice oh so British and oh so sexxxy I didn't remember one thing she said but it sounded soo good! I hope we did what we were supposed to...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

We had a pretty good day, wrecked 3 trees yesterday and today another company said couldn't be climbed. Just the spars left for the morrow. Ground crew has been buried in brush since we started. Hopefully finish the clean up and stump grinding Thursday. When the Internet comes back to the house I'll post pics.


----------



## treebilly

Hope your buddy heals up Jeff. Maybe the fall will remind others what a mistake or quick overlook of safety can do. 

Dropped the last two logs from a ROW clearing I've been on for over two weeks. Best thud's I've heard in a while. Spent the rest of the day cleaning up after our actual clearing crew on their ROW while the excavator mounted stumper does his thing on my clearing. It was a bit cooler but dusty today. Got home early enough to try and find my neglected garden. Beautiful day here as well.


----------



## treecutterjr

7:30 AM walk out to a boot on my girlfriends car (really my car that she just parks wherever she pleases)$475






the bucket truck won't start needs an alternator & batteries $400 

get to the job and just as we finish and time to load the logs the winch cable on the crane starts to unravel in the middle. new cable $1100





then at the end of the day on the way in, one of my guys totals the car that I traded it for a tree job and haven't even transferred yet!!




That's all in one day! 
[emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Darn i thought tooth pain made my day crappy yesterday. Hats off to you brother. Good luck on the morrow. Hope your week gets better.

P.s. your a nicer guy then me I wouldn't have traded ANY amount of tree work for a Chevy impala. ..just saying


----------



## pro94lt

Man what a day!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Hope your buddy heals up Jeff. Maybe the fall will remind others what a mistake or quick overlook of safety can do.



This is interesting, that no one has asked how an experienced climber fell, ok, I will let it go.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> This is interesting, that no one has asked how an experienced climber fell, ok, I will let it go.
> Jeff


Sometimes **** just happens.


----------



## pro94lt

What was it Jeff?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Sorry Jeff, how did this unfortunate event occur? Hopefully since he is a climber you hold in regard , it was no direct fault of his own and a factor he had no control over.


----------



## treecutterjr

I know an experienced climber. Stopped to re tie-in wasn't tied in twice.standing on a dead limb and it broke. 40 or so foot drop straight down. Pins in the knees. Busted up foot was in a wheel chair and crutches end of summer& all last winter. Now he's back at it. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## treecutterjr

Your right. The trade was a Friends and family thing,but if I could do it over I would just skip the whole thing

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> This is interesting, that no one has asked how an experienced climber fell, ok, I will let it go.
> Jeff



It was actually the first thing I thought to ask then remembered that you prefer to not answer questions so I asked a question that you couldn't answer but in reality I do want to know.


----------



## capetrees

treecutterjr said:


> 7:30 AM walk out to a boot on my girlfriends car (really my car that she just parks wherever she pleases)$475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bucket truck won't start needs an alternator & batteries $400
> 
> get to the job and just as we finish and time to load the logs the winch cable on the crane starts to unravel in the middle. new cable $1100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then at the end of the day on the way in, one of my guys totals the car that I traded it for a tree job and haven't even transferred yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all in one day!
> [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Good thing you didn't have to take a leak during the day!


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> This is interesting, that no one has asked how an experienced climber fell, ok, I will let it go.
> Jeff


I don't remember seeing "experienced climber" in your post.

Do you WANT to tell us Jeff?


----------



## gorman

A storm blew through my part of the state and destroyed a ton of stuff. Some guy got killed in his suv from a tree falling. I'm swamped but everything is working so far.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Luck you, if your swamped with work that drive shouldn't be a problem lol... still sucks but at lease your busy and can afford to fix it. Hope that storm works out well for you. About done with our job hoping the one I look at tomorrow we get. Would be nice if it was monster too but I'll settle for just getting the job.


----------



## no tree to big

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Luck you, if your swamped with work that drive shouldn't be a problem lol... still sucks but at lease your busy and can afford to fix it. Hope that storm works out well for you. About done with our job hoping the one I look at tomorrow we get. Would be nice if it was monster too but I'll settle for just getting the job.


So are you full time part time or hobbiest? Seems you are not to bizzy?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

My company isnot even a year old yet. While we work weekly, I'm no where near buried up with work. We are still building a reputation in our area. We work under 40 hours a week so I guess you could call us part time...lol


----------



## Tree Pig

Just saw this on FB... so I guess this guy may have wanted to call a landscaper that does tree work?


----------



## Vizionary

Tree Pig said:


> Just saw this on FB... so I guess this guy may have wanted to call a landscaper that does tree work?


Wow

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> I don't remember seeing "experienced climber" in your post.
> 
> Do you WANT to tell us Jeff?



Kinda,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda,,,
> Jeff



Just spit it out!

See, you were never exactly very forthcoming with conversation so we didn't ask and have been putting up with yer one liners just to keep you from hurting yerself. It been a chore for us but what can we do? Now, as yer doctor I really do advise you to tell us what what happened.


----------



## Vizionary

Goddamnit. Big thunderstorm coming over the area. It's been a long time ago ive seen them this big for here.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just spit it out!
> 
> See, you were never exactly very forthcoming with conversation so we didn't ask and have been putting up with yer one liners just to keep you from hurting yerself. It been a chore for us but what can we do? Now, as yer doctor I really do advise you to tell us what what happened.



ok Doc,, his name is Erik, he was one of my best climber's and a great crane guy. He worked for us for several years and of course he wanted to move into management. An opportunity with another tree company opened up and he went to work there. He has a boy 2 years old and a baby girl due next month. Anyway,
he was out doing estimates when his boss called and said his client had a drone stuck in the top of a palm tree at a hotel in La Jolla.
Erik was in the area and had his gear with him, so he went there. The drone was stuck at the top of a 60' palm. Those palms are skinned all the way up and the was maybe a year or so growth. He did not have a friction saver. He got the drone and tied in to the head thru the green fronds and started to descend. About 20' from the top during his descent, all the fronds he used to tie into had peeled off. He dropped 40' and crumpled like an accordion.
The drone survived
Jeff


----------



## Oak Savanna

capetrees said:


> Good thing you didn't have to take a leak during the day!



LOL Homer Simpson in New York! Just take a jack hammer to it and rattle it off! treecutterjr traded tree work for new car because the other one had a boot on it!


----------



## rtsims

jefflovstrom said:


> ok Doc,, his name is Erik, he was one of my best climber's and a great crane guy. He worked for us for several years and of course he wanted to move into management. An opportunity with another tree company opened up and he went to work there. He has a boy 2 years old and a baby girl due next month. Anyway,
> he was out doing estimates when his boss called and said his client had a drone stuck in the top of a palm tree at a hotel in La Jolla.
> Erik was in the area and had his gear with him, so he went there. The drone was stuck at the top of a 60' palm. Those palms are skinned all the way up and the was maybe a year or so growth. He did not have a friction saver. He got the drone and tied in to the head thru the green fronds and started to descend. About 20' from the top during his descent, all the fronds he used to tie into had peeled off. He dropped 40' and crumpled like an accordion.
> The drone survived
> Jeff



Sorry to hear that Jeff. 
Crazy how quickly it can go from an ordinary day to some crazy chit like that. Love and live every day like it could be your last. You just never know.


----------



## no tree to big

To day will be a good day





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## old_soul

That is the cleanest tree truck, chip truck I have ever seen

other than on a dealers lot.

and I'm not being a smart ass either, that is NICE.........


----------



## treecutterjr

As nice as this?






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

That's my crane I haven't amoral'd sp? In a while




Yea got Me some carp today haha. The big ones jump the lil ones bite what the crap! !


----------



## gorman

Customer got back to me about that bum driveway. Wants me to shell out $1500 to patch the marks and have the whole driveway sealed. I told him to check his head. My insurance got back to me and said I'm not responsible for sealing this *******'s whole 200' driveway. 

Other than that it's been a very profitable week. All the wood from the storm work I forwarded to the road and scavengers have been stealing it. Lucky for me huh? I hah dealing with rotten wood.


----------



## Zale

$1500 to patch those marks? We're in the wrong line of work. How much was the tree job? Might be a case of just calling it a wash.


----------



## gorman

The work was $640. The guy is a jerk.


----------



## Pelorus

You are likely not his first victim, nor the last one.


----------



## gorman

The crazy part is that he's my age. Around 35. Not some old racist windbag. And he got my name from someone I know. It's just nuts that he wants me to pay to have the whole driveway professionally sealcoated so "the house has more curb appeal when I want to sell it."


----------



## pro94lt

640? Why not 650? Don't think I've ever done one in 20$ increments lol


----------



## pro94lt

Declined one today... Another tree service had took out a fence, back porch and entire garden. They had topped it and took out the service and phone lines leaving only the limbs over the house... before they left they made 2 cuts at the base on both sides leaving only about 12 inches in the middle of the tree! No access for a bucket truck... Not a good situation


----------



## treecutterjr

If like to see a picture of that^^

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## pro94lt

I just got out of their ASAP every car that drove by slowed down and seen my company name on the truck... those guys are definitely bottom of the barrel to put a cut the tree like that. As I moved limbs and leaves away from the base I discovered the cuts... always inspect the base of the tree!!!


----------



## Zale

Got confirmation of emerald ash borer on two of my HOA properties. Let the games begin.


----------



## mckeetree

We did a little take down at an apartment complex last week. Hickory so dead branches were falling on tenants. I had written a contract for $800 to do the job but the person that would be the one to sign it never made it around the office. Office girl said she couldn't sign it...maintenance guy didn't have a clue. Anyway we got a frantic call from the girl in the office that a branch had fallen and barely missed a person walking down the sidewalk and that she had a verbal green light from the out of state owners to get the job done asap. Could they not email or fax the damn contract? So...I go over and barricade off the site and send a crew in the am to do the job. Leave the invoice with the office girl. Now comes the call yesterday from the owner that he "Could have gotten a goddamned wetback from around there to do that job for $200...where in the Hell do you get off charging $800 for that job. I'm going to have the office send you $400 and you can go to Hell." Don't you just love it. Of course, nobody to blame for that one but me.


----------



## Oak Savanna

I would be wild after that phone call! Get the cheque the go back and dump the logs and chips in a pile where the tree was! Half price = half job! He didn't sign your contact saying "full clean up"! He can have his damn wetbacks come and clean it up! I like how people get in a big rip and gotta have you there right away and then ***** about the price! "We are having a party this weekend and I need this tree pruned or the hedges touched up" Well we are booked 2 months out but I will see what I can do. Go give them a quote and tell em you can probably squeeze them in and then they have a melt down when you give them the price! Had a guy call me up to look at a dead oak tree. He is having a interlocking brick driveway installed and wants the dead oak out before so the bucket truck doesn't have to go on the new driveway. Its a 60' dead oak near the house, not a lot of brush but in a garden with shrubs under it. I tell him its all gonna have to be roped down etc. I tell him $650 and he has a melt down! He says " oh every year it goes up and up" I said I haven't done a tree like this for you before so how do you know? I said well I can leave the wood in log length and I will do it for $500. He says ok I will ask the neighbour if he wants the wood. I brushed it all out and I slammed the log across the drive way, raked up and we left. I shouldn't have budged on the price but we had a job 2 doors down and this was a quick in and out while we were in the neighbourhood. It just blows my mind how the guy is getting ready to put in a $50,000+ drive way and he's wild over a $650 removal. Do people think we fly to the job on a magic carpet, our equipment is fuelled on hopes and dreams and my men work for free out of the kindness of their hearts!? Some days I have to bite my tongue until it bleeds with people! Oh and the guy was a retired teacher! The absolute worst people you can work for! They are as cheap as the day is long and they think they know everything!


----------



## gorman

Oak Savanna said:


> I would be wild after that phone call! Get the cheque the go back and dump the logs and chips in a pile where the tree was! Half price = half job! He didn't sign your contact saying "full clean up"! He can have his damn wetbacks come and clean it up! I like how people get in a big rip and gotta have you there right away and then ***** about the price! "We are having a party this weekend and I need this tree pruned or the hedges touched up" Well we are booked 2 months out but I will see what I can do. Go give them a quote and tell em you can probably squeeze them in and then they have a melt down when you give them the price! Had a guy call me up to look at a dead oak tree. He is having a interlocking brick driveway installed and wants the dead oak out before so the bucket truck doesn't have to go on the new driveway. Its a 60' dead oak near the house, not a lot of brush but in a garden with shrubs under it. I tell him its all gonna have to be roped down etc. I tell him $650 and he has a melt down! He says " oh every year it goes up and up" I said I haven't done a tree like this for you before so how do you know? I said well I can leave the wood in log length and I will do it for $500. He says ok I will ask the neighbour if he wants the wood. I brushed it all out and I slammed the log across the drive way, raked up and we left. I shouldn't have budged on the price but we had a job 2 doors down and this was a quick in and out while we were in the neighbourhood. It just blows my mind how the guy is getting ready to put in a $50,000+ drive way and he's wild over a $650 removal. Do people think we fly to the job on a magic carpet, our equipment is fuelled on hopes and dreams and my men work for free out of the kindness of their hearts!? Some days I have to bite my tongue until it bleeds with people! Oh and the guy was a retired teacher! The absolute worst people you can work for! They are as cheap as the day is long and they think they know everything!



Yea, I had some needleprick roll up late to an appointment in a red convertible Audi and wanted all the trees in the property crown raised and tells me I can't drive on the lawn. He is having the whole lawn over seeded and this and that. I tell him $1600 for a whole day of bucket and climbing and he laughs out loud. Total prick. 
Some people man, I'm having that kinda week myself.


----------



## Oak Savanna

gorman said:


> Yea, I had some needleprick roll up late to an appointment in a red convertible Audi and wanted all the trees in the property crown raised and tells me I can't drive on the lawn. He is having the whole lawn over seeded and this and that. I tell him $1600 for a whole day of bucket and climbing and he laughs out loud. Total prick.
> Some people man, I'm having that kinda week myself.



I don't even bother trying to explain it to them anymore after they think its too much or want it done for nothing. I just walk! I am always fair. Workers comp, insurance, safety certs, equipment, having a whole crew of CA's doing the work and not some hack etc... Here is my price take it or leave it. Your tree is not my problem! Some people just don't get it!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Damn hot,, hopefully a cool down later this week. 
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

It was a beautiful day tho


----------



## rtsims

I used to lose sleep over these kinda a holes. Over the last few years I have realized that these kind of people are the types I don't want as clients. Yes the extra work would be great, but I don't need to lose sleep over it. I have clients that don't have a lot of money, but never question my proposals because they know I do good honest work. I love those people.


----------



## Griff93

Started fabricating a replacement jaw for a friend's torn up BMG. He has torn up two of the smaller jaw so we decided to do a heavy duty replacement. My BMG is tearing up in the same spot so I figured it would be good to have a heavy duty replacement. I was doing alright until I ran out of welding wire. I still have to get some tubing for the bushings to mount the cylinder and the pivot.


----------



## tree MDS

Was a little worried about this new school piece of crap for a second, but its got it. Wasn't sure till I got the hook welded on and maxed it out. Just a little bit more power than the old one.. just like it says on paper. I still liked the old one better though. At least this one has a port to charge my phone. Thank God for that. Lol.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Was a little worried about this new school piece of crap for a second, but its got it. Wasn't sure till I got the hook welded on and maxed it out. Just a little bit more power than the old one.. just like it says on paper. I still liked the old one better though. At least this one has a port to charge my phone. Thank God for that. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 441639


looks pretty boss there paul.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Was a little worried about this new school piece of crap for a second, but its got it. Wasn't sure till I got the hook welded on and maxed it out. Just a little bit more power than the old one.. just like it says on paper. I still liked the old one better though. At least this one has a port to charge my phone. Thank God for that. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 441639



HOLY **** !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Griff93 said:


> Started fabricating a replacement jaw for a friend's torn up BMG. He has torn up two of the smaller jaw so we decided to do a heavy duty replacement. My BMG is tearing up in the same spot so I figured it would be good to have a heavy duty replacement. I was doing alright until I ran out of welding wire. I still have to get some tubing for the bushings to mount the cylinder and the pivot.


Nice work. I was happy with myself for welding my garage door track back together.


----------



## gorman

Still dealing with storm work over here. Scores of calls every day, not that I'm gloating or complaining. The work is now the easy part. The difficult part is dealing with customers that refuse to wait. I had some douche call me on a Saturday afternoon and demanded that I come look at a tree that day for a quote. No manners.


----------



## Oak Savanna

gorman said:


> Still dealing with storm work over here. Scores of calls every day, not that I'm gloating or complaining. The work is now the easy part. The difficult part is dealing with customers that refuse to wait. I had some douche call me on a Saturday afternoon and demanded that I come look at a tree that day for a quote. No manners.



Well ya! Drop whatever you are doing and race over to him! I am sure he has 5 quotes already and just before he goes to call the cheapest guy back to let him know he has the job, he is gonna get one more price just incase! Thats like the lady who calls me last week, she has limbs shading out her back deck. "can you come right away? There is only one month left of summer and I want some sun on my back deck" I didn't even bother calling her back, just a waste of time!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Still dealing with storm work over here. Scores of calls every day, not that I'm gloating or complaining. The work is now the easy part. The difficult part is dealing with customers that refuse to wait. I had some douche call me on a Saturday afternoon and demanded that I come look at a tree that day for a quote. No manners.



Omg, Goobs!!?? On a Saturday!!?? ,, .. the nerve!!!??


----------



## gorman

That wasn't the funny part. Tried telling him I could make it Monday or Tuesday night and he said "no thanks. I'll call another company to look at it. ". Good luck.


----------



## skinnyd

Griff93 said:


> Started fabricating a replacement jaw for a friend's torn up BMG. He has torn up two of the smaller jaw so we decided to do a heavy duty replacement. My BMG is tearing up in the same spot so I figured it would be good to have a heavy duty replacement. I was doing alright until I ran out of welding wire. I still have to get some tubing for the bushings to mount the cylinder and the pivot.


I wonder if all the extra weight will cause that side to fall lower when mounted. I've torn up two of the small grapples and one of the big grapples. I think if they were just pointier on the small tong they wouldn't get as beat up. 
I know Dave beefed them up with some gussets on the last BMG parts I ordered from him.


----------



## Bandit Man

These workers don't ask for spongebob. They say "AxMen get more logs!"


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Been busy, not so much with tree work, had a few meetings, bid a few trees working on expanding and getting a 5 year business plan together. Had a call from another tree company today and looked at a tree they couldnt get their truck to. Hoping to start that next week, 3 headed cherry over 2 sheds 2 fences leaning towards two houses. They also have a hackberry leaning towards their neighbors house on the other side of the property. In total it should be a pretty good job.


----------



## Griff93

skinnyd said:


> I wonder if all the extra weight will cause that side to fall lower when mounted. I've torn up two of the small grapples and one of the big grapples. I think if they were just pointier on the small tong they wouldn't get as beat up.
> I know Dave beefed them up with some gussets on the last BMG parts I ordered from him.



Yeah I was wondering if it would do that. I guess we'll add weight to the other side if it proves to be a problem. My buddy it getting tired of tearing them up in the middle of a big job. He's a bit rough on it though.


----------



## gorman

So the saga continues with this driveway debacle. The homeowner wants me to pay out of pocket to seal coat his whole driveway and patch the damage. I told him I'd pay for a patch no problem but I'm not paying for a new driveway. Now this guy lawyered up and fielded him to my insurance. 
This jerk is obviously trying to railroad me and I'm not having it. I almost feel Ashton kutcher is gonna pop out and tell me I've been punked and this whole thing was a joke. Still is a joke.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

when he does pop out punch him in the mouth for ruining two and a half men.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

This calls for a celebration!

Its been two whole years since I last had inspection stickers on my crusty old dump truck and today I finally got a new one!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> So the saga continues with this driveway debacle. The homeowner wants me to pay out of pocket to seal coat his whole driveway and patch the damage. I told him I'd pay for a patch no problem but I'm not paying for a new driveway. Now this guy lawyered up and fielded him to my insurance.
> This jerk is obviously trying to railroad me and I'm not having it. I almost feel Ashton kutcher is gonna pop out and tell me I've been punked and this whole thing was a joke. Still is a joke.



I was just thinking about this today and what I was thinking is that you could probably go over there, fill in the holes. find some pebbles to glue on top and be done with this nonsense.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I was just thinking about this today and what I was thinking is that you could probably go over there, fill in the holes. find some pebbles to glue on top and be done with this nonsense.



Or wait till he gets it all freshly sealed and soak that ****er in gas and torch it one night. Lol. I mean I guess gorman would probably be the prime suspect, but who cares. I hate sealed driveways, and I'd love to torch one!!


----------



## no tree to big

Just a little boxelder on a house. Damn thing was virtually teetering on the gutter and one small spot on the ridge the wind was twisting it like crazy. I was slightly very much concerned it was just gonna roll but that ***** didn't move at all as we disassembled it, score!

It was also a beautiful day, nice cool breeze all day long










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast

Did you use a crane?


----------



## no tree to big

Yea had the crane I think this was me reaching the log that was on the gutter







Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ah,, weather is cooling down for a couple day's. Been hot as hell. Got all the school district work done and now I can break the guys into bigger and fewer crews.
So, yesterday at a big HOA we do every year, I got a call about a broken roof tile. Ok, it happens and we take care of it. We do seem to have errant big pine cones and 
nice older homes with pines and such over their roofs. Anyway, it is an easy fix, one tile at the bottom of the roof. No problem.
So I take the broken tile to get a match and find out that is a Monier and I am screwed. So he said.
I found a place in Lake Elsinore called Classic Roof Tile and they specialize in discontinued, obsolete, and salvaged roof tile.
He gave me the only three he had, which was a pretty good match. I asked to pay and he said to take them, just spread the word about us. He gave me three shirts also.
Well to do what he said, I proudly attach a link,,http://classicrooftile.com/
Good find for me,,, How does a pine cone break a roof tile?, they just do,,Funny thing is you get up there to look at the damage and you see many more and you are only going to replace the one you did. It still was beautiful day. 
Jeff


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

More "paperwork days" then I would like recently. Not a bad thing in general, we advertise with a small radio station here, and it has been paying off. Also I have kept my climber busy enough and he likes working with my company enough that he is looking at relocating to this area, and he has asked to be a bigger part of the team. The radio station and climber not normally having anything to do with one another, if he does become a partner in my company, which we have considered heavily, he wants to advertise with another more popular radio station. More targeted to our demographic market. (Honestly I went with the first radio station because they were stupid cheap 150 a month for 2 spots of my choosing. And I enjoyed the music they play. Rock and metal station.) So meeting with the the other radio station today, and a small business advisor for a game plan for the future. Did put in a few bids this week and start a small job monday. Any one here advertised on a radio station before? Ive had a couple calls a month from the little station I have been using. If you avd the cost of jobs done from the radio station at $1000 and say ive got half the jobs (with the other half being pruning jobs I intend to do later in the year when its safer for the tree.) its been a pretty good return on its investment. I hope the bigger station could net better results. Oh well off to the first meeting.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Another week til my kid goes back to school and I can get some work done. Today she was schedule to gym class from 10 to 12, that kinda screws up my day.

I dropped her off and when I got back to the house I found the gas line guys trying to extract a little dump truck like mine from the road of old wood chips I used to maintain under the ROW. I haven't spread any chips there for about a year. The gas line guys didn't have any trouble but it rained like crazy last night and they had everything out of there by dark. They call my boy Shep for a load of topsoil but he was like, " I ain't driving down there!" so they found another sucker. This truck was sunk up to its dump body, the track hoe had the whole front end 2 feet in the air and there was 3 yards of topsoil on that truck.

I went down and changed the oil in my rat trap dump truck and found the left rear axle was falling out again. It was never right since I broke it years ago. I had to drill out a couple bolts from the hub and on my way to pick up my kid around noon I was surprised the new ACE had grade 8 bolts in my size. Only 6 though.

I was going take my kid to the rope course but one of the mommies offered to take them all to some trampoline place so I forked over some cash and went back to glue those bolts in my truck. I went liberal with the red Loctite and achieved proper torque. I was real happy but even after a hardcore scrubbing and a nasal purging I still smell hypoid oil.

I went up to look at what the gas line guys did after they got out of there, they smoothed everything over and sprinkled grass seed on it. Hey! That's just how I do it!


I drove to get a case around four thirty and on the way I stopped to tell Shep all about the truck getting stuck and realized that there was a trail of pebbles that led to his yard about 3 miles long. I asked him about it, he said, " See, there was this hole..."

Anyway, I got this one tree I am gonna have to take some pictures of and ask how much. I was thinking somewhere around a quarter million but I am not sure if I am crazy or not anymore. I figured I would get a professional opinion from you.


----------



## gorman

More storm clean up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I figured I would get a professional opinion from you.



So my advice would be to quit whining,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Put a clutch in the 550 tonight. Wasn't bad putting it back together. The mechanic almost floored me when he said " they come apart this fast if you live in San Diego where every day is beautiful, not in Ohio where our roads are made of salt for six months at a time". 
Finished a small residential clearing for a storm sewer upgrade today. Nice little job before three weeks of clearing for bridge replacements. One of them is for the Rail road and it's the old stone arch bridge that they put in a century ago. Got to repel down to cut trees that are growing out of the joints in the stone. The hitch hiker going srt is gonna shine on that job. Along with the ropetek comm systems we just got, it should be a fun job. Looks like we're gonna have a beautiful week end here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Put a clutch in the 550 tonight. Wasn't bad putting it back together. The mechanic almost floored me when he said " they come apart this fast if you live in San Diego where every day is beautiful, not in Ohio where our roads are made of salt for six months at a time".
> Finished a small residential clearing for a storm sewer upgrade today. Nice little job before three weeks of clearing for bridge replacements. One of them is for the Rail road and it's the old stone arch bridge that they put in a century ago. Got to repel down to cut trees that are growing out of the joints in the stone. The hitch hiker going srt is gonna shine on that job. Along with the ropetek comm systems we just got, it should be a fun job. Looks like we're gonna have a beautiful week end here.


----------



## TreeFeller11

Painted the chipper today


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> So my advice would be to quit whining,,,,
> Jeff




Is that supposed to be some kind of joke?


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Is that supposed to be some kind of joke?



Do you need someone to bid your job for you?
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you need someone to bid your job for you?
> Jeff



Me? Bid? Now that is funny! What is this, an auction?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson




----------



## treebilly

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Me? Bid? Now that is funny! What is this, an auction?


I've told many customers something similar.


----------



## capetrees

TreeFeller11 said:


> Painted the chipper today
> 
> View attachment 442505
> View attachment 442506
> View attachment 442507




Paint on old equipment is awesome. Whole new perspective. Now you need factory decals/lettering to make it official.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wayne Wilkinson said:


>



Got it,,,,
Today I am gonna hang and not think about the week ahead,,


DR. P. Proteus said:


> Another week til my kid goes back to school and I can get some work done. Today she was schedule to gym class from 10 to 12, that kinda screws up my day.
> 
> I dropped her off and when I got back to the house I found the gas line guys trying to extract a little dump truck like mine from the road of old wood chips I used to maintain under the ROW. I haven't spread any chips there for about a year. The gas line guys didn't have any trouble but it rained like crazy last night and they had everything out of there by dark. They call my boy Shep for a load of topsoil but he was like, " I ain't driving down there!" so they found another sucker. This truck was sunk up to its dump body, the track hoe had the whole front end 2 feet in the air and there was 3 yards of topsoil on that truck.
> 
> I went down and changed the oil in my rat trap dump truck and found the left rear axle was falling out again. It was never right since I broke it years ago. I had to drill out a couple bolts from the hub and on my way to pick up my kid around noon I was surprised the new ACE had grade 8 bolts in my size. Only 6 though.
> 
> I was going take my kid to the rope course but one of the mommies offered to take them all to some trampoline place so I forked over some cash and went back to glue those bolts in my truck. I went liberal with the red Loctite and achieved proper torque. I was real happy but even after a hardcore scrubbing and a nasal purging I still smell hypoid oil.
> 
> I went up to look at what the gas line guys did after they got out of there, they smoothed everything over and sprinkled grass seed on it. Hey! That's just how I do it!
> 
> 
> I drove to get a case around four thirty and on the way I stopped to tell Shep all about the truck getting stuck and realized that there was a trail of pebbles that led to his yard about 3 miles long. I asked him about it, he said, " See, there was this hole..."
> 
> Anyway, I got this one tree I am gonna have to take some pictures of and ask how much. I was thinking somewhere around a quarter million but I am not sure if I am crazy or not anymore. I figured I would get a professional opinion from you.



OK,, now I got it, 
send me a pic and I will bid it for you,,,
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

capetrees said:


> Paint on old equipment is awesome. Whole new perspective. Now you need factory decals/lettering to make it official.



I have always thought old painted up junk looked worse than if you just left it alone. It gives a company sort of a desperate look or something...hard to exactly describe.


----------



## JBA

Spliced up a 3/4" Tenex sling for my new porta wrap. Twenty minutes and I didn't have to pay Treestuff to do it for me.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

JBA said:


> Spliced up a 3/4" Tenex sling for my new porta wrap. Twenty minutes and I didn't have to pay Treestuff to do it for me.View attachment 442657
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Nice. Way to pinch those pennies!! What happened to the old porty, you wear it out?


----------



## JBA

No. The few times I needed one I borrowed from a buddy. Time to get my own

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I have always thought old painted up junk looked worse than if you just left it alone. It gives a company sort of a desperate look or something...hard to exactly describe.



Depends on the prep (etc.)and whether or not the machine is junk in the first place or not, but I hear you. Mine is still looking almost as good four years later. I wouldn't wanna do this again, but at 55k for a new one, I'm glad I did it. I know you're just being a smart ass, but just saying.


----------



## capetrees

Ill agree that just painting something does make it look as though the owner is desperate or too cheap to upgrade but if it's done right, as I see MDS has applied decals to make it look original, that's a whole different story. Can of paint and a brush is lame. Covering up the rust to get a few extra months aint worth the paint.


----------



## tree MDS

See. Kinda needs a washing at the moment though.


----------



## treebilly

JBA said:


> Spliced up a 3/4" Tenex sling for my new porta wrap. Twenty minutes and I didn't have to pay Treestuff to do it for me.View attachment 442657
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not criticizing but why didn't you use a locking Brummell splice?


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Depends on the prep (etc.)and whether or not the machine is junk in the first place or not, but I hear you. Mine is still looking almost as good four years later. I wouldn't wanna do this again, but at 55k for a new one, I'm glad I did it. I know you're just being a smart ass, but just saying.
> View attachment 442667
> 
> View attachment 442668



Hey, sometimes I'm a ******* smartass but what you did there is very, very impressive. That was NOT what I was referring to. You could do that for a living.


----------



## Vizionary

Went out mountainbiking. Was a nice day with good weather and a very good route. 







Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBA

treebilly said:


> Not criticizing but why didn't you use a locking Brummell splice?


That's a great question. I have a sling from Sherrill Tree and didn't think it was bruummelled. But after reading your post I checked it out and I was wrong. My length of Tenex is long enough to put another eye on the other end. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFeller11

capetrees said:


> Paint on old equipment is awesome. Whole new perspective. Now you need factory decals/lettering to make it official.


Thanks buddy. And yeah I know I ordered the decals from vermeer as soon as I finished it.


----------



## TreeFeller11

mckeetree said:


> I have always thought old painted up junk looked worse than if you just left it alone. It gives a company sort of a desperate look or something...hard to exactly describe.


I painted it more for me than for anyone else. I just replaced my feed wheel and disc bearings, my disc shaft, and my disc pulley. I just wanted it to look nice now, sorry if it looks desperate to you. I'm very happy with how it turned out. I'm 21 years old and 16 months into the business and I can't afford new equipment right now. Everything I have is paid for and goes to work for me every day. That's more than most can say.


----------



## no tree to big

Another beautiful day clear cutting another park little chilly though only like 75 out and windy






started with this bad boy done in 2 hrs got another 9 trees done. Apparently we work at to fast of a pace for the new guy though... he came from another tree service but apparently not like us, might have to send him to the trim crew! Already got the nickname "big dog" cause all he does is pick up small sticks haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFeller11

tree MDS said:


> See. Kinda needs a washing at the moment though.
> 
> View attachment 442679


That's a sharp looking setup man, nice!


----------



## tree MDS

TreeFeller11 said:


> That's a sharp looking setup man, nice!



Thanks. I'm twice your age though. Just imagine all the sweet stuff you'll have by the time you're an old fossil like me (assuming you can hold it together). I'm actually kind of an underachiever. I'm content enough though. I look around at what a lot of people my age have accomplished, and what they have to show for the years, and I think to myself "I guess it could be worse". Could be better, but it could always be worse. Lol.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Simple soft maple for a "handy man" service. Doing another tree for him tomorrow. Was told I should have my chipper back next week!!! Cant wait!


----------



## tree MDS

Off to work for the nuns the next couple, few days. That place kinda creeps me out. Every time I finish up the sister says "we wish you much business and good health". One time I broke my arm on the next job, etc. I dunno.. they seem nice enough.. 

Oh, well.. off to workie..


----------



## no tree to big

Does anybody used the face sheild for a kask super plasma? Which is better for sun blockage?smoke or the mirrored? Seems I alway have the privilege of staring directly into the sun for 90% of our removals looking for something to supplement glasses. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Does anybody used the face sheild for a kask super plasma? Which is better for sun blockage?smoke or the mirrored? Seems I alway have the privilege of staring directly into the sun for 90% of our removals looking for something to supplement glasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



The foster grants just aren't cutting it, eh? Bummer dude!


----------



## Vizionary

No tree work today. Decided to paint the garden house from a familymember. Hasn't been painted for over almost 10 years or so. Lots of sandpaper later, i started to paint the door. I took the door out of the hooks where it hangs into to get it a bit more easy while painting it. Bad bad bad idea! When it was drying it fell over and the glass window broke in thousand pieces. Let's clean that mess up and start searching for a new window 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> The foster grants just aren't cutting it, eh? Bummer dude![emoji23]


If my climber only knew how often I have my eyes closed, haha!!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Man nobody uses a visor? Hmmmm

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

It was a wonderful week! Worked in trees mon-thur and today its checking up on equipment, and some light paperwork to finish the week. Maybe picking up a walk-behind stump grinder when I pick up my chipper. Have another long job coming up next week. That will be nice. Another large silver maple over hanging a house and dying, with little access.
Oh and I have noticed since I have started this business, most of the trees we have been removing are silver maples. Is this common? I know they grow rapidly, and shed just as fast, so it makes sense. But it would seem as if many are in very bad locations (power lines, very close to homes, garages, sheds or a combination of them). Some of these tree have been topped before as well, something we will not do, and makes them harder to work with. I price the estimates accordingly depending the hazards involved and the time I think it will take to safely remove the tree. I have priced myself out of a few trees. On the other side of that, I have driven by a few of the trees we didnt get, and they are still standing. Others are not. 

The first pic is of the second tree we did for the "handy man" service that subed us out and they are to the left cleaning up the job from the day before.


----------



## capetrees

All that open space, why climb and limb it down? Why not rope it high and just drop each truck one by one? No offense, just wondering.


----------



## climbhightree

capetrees said:


> All that open space, why climb and limb it down? Why not rope it high and just drop each truck one by one? No offense, just wondering.


I personally hardly ever flop, even when I can. 

Mostly because by piecing it out the removal is more controled, the clean up area is smaller, and often less damage to the yard.

"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Honestly we did think about that with a few leads but there were a lot of small trees, and bushes. While it may look like a lot of open space when your looking at the picture, looking at it in person you may not feel the same.


----------



## no tree to big

Ida put it on the ground one cut

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

I'm all for Murphing it


----------



## BC WetCoast

I agree we can't tell what's on the ground, but in my opinion, a smaller clean up area is VERY low in my decision tree. Teach them groundies how to rake, fast.


----------



## ScottinAK

gorman said:


> Still dealing with storm work over here. Scores of calls every day, not that I'm gloating or complaining. The work is now the easy part. The difficult part is dealing with customers that refuse to wait. I had some douche call me on a Saturday afternoon and demanded that I come look at a tree that day for a quote. No manners.


Lol, we did a wind fall on Friday. This lady "couldn't get out of her drive". We show up expecting to buck a big cottonwood. There was a little willow covering half the drive, she could have gone in the grass a bit or drive over the top. Oh well, easy $100 for 3 minutes of work.


----------



## Axmeaquestion

no tree to big said:


> Does anybody used the face sheild for a kask super plasma? Which is better for sun blockage?smoke or the mirrored? Seems I alway have the privilege of staring directly into the sun for 90% of our removals looking for something to supplement glasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I bought the smoke, works pretty good for keeping sun out but I prefer a mesh face shield and good pair of safety glasses.


----------



## no tree to big

Axmeaquestion said:


> I bought the smoke, works pretty good for keeping sun out but I prefer a mesh face shield and good pair of safety glasses.


I've tried 10 different glasses none are enough for me to look into the sun all day as a crane op so im looking to go shield and glasses. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Axmeaquestion

no tree to big said:


> I've tried 10 different glasses none are enough for me to look into the sun all day as a crane op so im looking to go shield and glasses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I use these ESS ones, they were expensive but very comfortable. For crane work I think the smoke visor plus tinted glasses should work fine.


----------



## treebilly

The problem with glasses plus a visor is the refraction of light. It messes with your depth perception.


----------



## no tree to big

Hmmmm well the company can buy me a visor n I'll try if I no like with glasses I'll use just visor cause my glasses always hurt my ears under my muffs anywho...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree

BC WetCoast said:


> I agree we can't tell what's on the ground, but in my opinion, a smaller clean up area is VERY low in my decision tree. Teach them groundies how to rake, fast.


1). My business runs a 2 man crew...so I'm the ground guy.

2). We (as a industry) are arborist, not fellers. We are specialized at piecing out trees in a safe and controled manner. Going out and flopping a tree isn't going to bring in the big bucks for our work, or industry. If you are charging big bucks for a simple fell and clean up, then your cheating your clients...and hurting the industry in my opinion.

If a potential client tells me I can just flop the tree I often just want to roll my eyes, because there usually isn't even a clear path. My second thought is if that what you truly want, then you called the wrong guys.

"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## no tree to big

climbhightree said:


> 1). My business runs a 2 man crew...so I'm the ground guy.
> 
> 2). We (as a industry) are arborist, not fellers. We are specialized at piecing out trees in a safe and controled manner. Going out and flopping a tree isn't going to bring in the big bucks for our work, or industry. If you are charging big bucks for a simple fell and clean up, then your cheating your clients...and hurting the industry in my opinion.
> 
> If a potential client tells me I can just flop the tree I often just want to roll my eyes, because there usually isn't even a clear path. My second thought is if that what you truly want, then you called the wrong guys.
> 
> "Kiss My Axe"
> Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
> Certified Arborist
> Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
> www.climbhightree.com
> https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
> https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
> https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


So if you specialize in removing trees up high, where things can go wrong so much easier, you have to make sure everything is 100% whether you are taking a small piece or a big piece. Why can't you use your skills to go even bigger?

I roll with a crane 99% of the time but we still flop when we can I've pulled over trees that could have been picked no problem. I've flopped trees twords the street then picked pieces off that just so we didn't have to plywood in ive flopped trees cause the climber was tired I've flopped trees cause my good climber was not there and I didn't want the headache of the backup I've picked easy floppers to help the tired ground guys out I've picked small floppers whole just to put it right behind the chipper to save the 30 foot drag. it's all about production baby time is money! 
Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree

no tree to big said:


> So if you specialize in removing trees up high, where things can go wrong so much easier, you have to make sure everything is 100% whether you are taking a small piece or a big piece. Why can't you use your skills to go even bigger?
> 
> I roll with a crane 99% of the time but we still flop when we can I've pulled over trees that could have been picked no problem. I've flopped trees twords the street then picked pieces off that just so we didn't have to plywood in ive flopped trees cause the climber was tired I've flopped trees cause my good climber was not there and I didn't want the headache of the backup I've picked easy floppers to help the tired ground guys out I've picked small floppers whole just to put it right behind the chipper to save the 30 foot drag. it's all about production baby time is money!
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Not saying I can't...just most times choose not to, especially when in close proximity to a house etc. I went to school for forestry, and I would hit my stakes when felling trees with just a wedge. Plus, logging/woodland management was my original business plan. I'm not 100 percent against flopping, there is a time and place for it. 

Rigging, if done correctly, is 100 time more controled then flopping a tree (even with a pull line). If a rigged piece goes wrong, it will most likely cause less damage than a tree that goes wrong.

Time is money, and that is some of my point too. Can't charge a customer a grand for a flop. 

"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have been having a beautiful year,,going into Fall and Winter,,,gonna be great,, I heard some guys get snow,,,
We don't have the four seasons,,,,no slow down,,,we might get some rain tho,,, hopefully!!!!
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

Had a big storm here on the weekend. Still raining and having to take large cottonwoods off roofs. Blah. And having to wear safety glasses (that are steaming up) along with a mesh face shield. Can barely see my hand, let alone the tree. Clean up for the rest of the week.


----------



## derwoodii

installed 24mm 10.000kg bull rope to back up safety of possible decayed limb failure while i arrange garden bed pedestrian exclusion zone below it


----------



## derwoodii

tied off with my very own derwoodii running 8 stronger than bowline non snitch non wear while easy adjustable


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

jefflovstrom said:


> I have been having a beautiful year,,going into Fall and Winter,,,gonna be great,, I heard some guys get snow,,,
> We don't have the four seasons,,,,no slow down,,,we might get some rain tho,,, hopefully!!!!
> Jeff



Picked up a BOSS plow off of a buddy. Should be plowing with the lawn care company I came from this year. I remember him throwing his phone on the floor board cussing because he didnt have enough trucks to get to all the work he had the last few years. Hopefully when were not plowing, we can be working, but the way I understand it business pretty much dies off end of DEC around here. We shall see if i survive the winter! Maybe get the rest of this wood split and try and sell some of it to off set the lack of work we are expecting.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

derwoodii said:


> installed 24mm 10.000kg bull rope to back up safety of possible decayed limb failure while i arrange garden bed pedestrian exclusion zone below it
> 
> View attachment 444368
> View attachment 444369
> 
> 
> View attachment 444370



Wait! What?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

We TD-ed a 70 foot white pine. I suppose we could have Murphed it but it was nicer to drop the limbs close to the trunk and run them through. I mean 70 feet worth of broken, busted, stove in the ground pine boughs compared to a ergonomic hour and half of civilized chipping?


----------



## treebilly

I'm all for that doc. Plus you don't need to rake a half acre of busted up white pine. Did you get all the limbs laying right or come down to a teepee ?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

T31511"]I'm all for that doc. Plus you don't


treebilly said:


> I'm all for that doc. Plus you don't need to rake a half acre of busted up white pine. Did you get all the limbs laying right or come down to a teepee ?



Not to much teepee but I was running hard for an hour and half. Just me an another guy, we know better than to kill each other. I talked him into climbing by telling him that he didn't want to be down there shucking limbs through the chipper while I took potshots at his back.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I've flopped trees because I am a lazy, mean lawn butcher who has little remorse for doing so.


----------



## derwoodii

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wait! What?




i will do best to explain but its a long story to tell of big oak limb over low use but highish value area of lawn with 1/4 longitudinal top decay colum over 3 m long. Its sound at trunk union as i have done Picus tomography examination but poor mid term prognosis eg 5 - 15 years is the top decay, i have weight worked much off to retain & fitted the bull rope for short term while awaiting a garden bed to be built in target zone.



derwoodii knot is a running 8 stronger than a bowline but dont bite down 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/whats-this-knot.110861/


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

It was an awesome day! Very productive, took half the time we had figured to lay down this Maple tree. Tomorrow we well just be chipping brush and loading fire wood. Looking forward to another great day tomorrow.


----------



## Zale

Helped my boss t0 the emergency room. He was jumping off the back of a trailer and caught his finger with wedding ring on. Almost peeled all the skin off the finger. Fortunately it was not a full evulsion. If you wear a ring consider removing it while working.


----------



## climbhightree

Zale said:


> Helped my boss t0 the emergency room. He was jumping off the back of a trailer and caught his finger with wedding ring on. Almost peeled all the skin off the finger. Fortunately it was not a full evulsion. If you wear a ring consider removing it while working.


I switch my ring one I get in the truck to one of these

http://qalo.com

"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## Zale

I stopped wearing my wedding ring years ago. Actually, I got drunk and lost it.


----------



## mckeetree

Zale said:


> I stopped wearing my wedding ring years ago. Actually, I got drunk and lost it.



I haven't worn any rings in over 25 years. I have a wedding ring and a really nice masonic ring around here somewhere...or maybe wife put them in the lock box at the bank. Hell...IDK. We built this house in 2001 and I can't even remember seeing them since we have lived here.


----------



## Griff93

The tubing for the pivots on the grapple came in so I finished it up. 





Tried installing the new arm on the grapple. Fit great the first try with no messing around or grinding. It doesn't cause it to hang funny.


----------



## Zale

Nice work.


----------



## awschit

Spent 10 hours today rigging out a freshly dead elm with no main stem. Everything went out 10 feet off the ground. Oh yeah 20 square foot landing zone on one side with a satellite dish a pool with heater filter and deck facing tree and a huge patio to try to drop crap on.... Nice big landing zone on the other side but neighbors lawn. very nice woman was kind enough to let. me make a huge mess in her lawn...... In return for raking up more than a fair share of dog ****... the tree was sandwiched between two Rickey old nasty fences. ( wtf is wrong with ppl ) My poor buddy Dave had to hump all that brush out closest we could get the truck was 400ft around a corner so I couldn't even hook him up with a speed line. Alas we busted it all down and got out of there with only 2 broken dog ears on the fence tomorrow I'll head back alone and hump out the stem wood by my lonesome do a final rake and pound some dirt into the holes I made blocking it down when I got to impatient to rig it that tree was a bastard .... did I mention this entire tree had to be wrestled out of the canopy of the Norway maples that were crowding it and after I baked all day in the sun the landowner says yeah my buddy just got a chainsaw and offered to do the tree but I dident know how to get rid of the wood ...... All frustrations and dog crap aside they were all very nice ppl .... Did I mention I hate dog crap ??? 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

^sounds like most of the jobs we have got this year. More of our recent work has been kicked to us from other tree companies that are too busy with the easy work and when they come across something crazy they have been giving the home owners our number. Im not so sure their not laughing at us when they do but hey its work, and its slowly building our name.


----------



## jefflovstrom

awschit said:


> Spent 10 hours today rigging out a freshly dead elm with no main stem. Everything went out 10 feet off the ground. Oh yeah 20 square foot landing zone on one side with a satellite dish a pool with heater filter and deck facing tree and a huge patio to try to drop crap on.... Nice big landing zone on the other side but neighbors lawn. very nice woman was kind enough to let. me make a huge mess in her lawn...... In return for raking up more than a fair share of dog ****... the tree was sandwiched between two Rickey old nasty fences. ( wtf is wrong with ppl ) My poor buddy Dave had to hump all that brush out closest we could get the truck was 400ft around a corner so I couldn't even hook him up with a speed line. Alas we busted it all down and got out of there with only 2 broken dog ears on the fence tomorrow I'll head back alone and hump out the stem wood by my lonesome do a final rake and pound some dirt into the holes I made blocking it down when I got to impatient to rig it that tree was a bastard .... did I mention this entire tree had to be wrestled out of the canopy of the Norway maples that were crowding it and after I baked all day in the sun the landowner says yeah my buddy just got a chainsaw and offered to do the tree but I dident know how to get rid of the wood ...... All frustrations and dog crap aside they were all very nice ppl .... Did I mention I hate dog crap ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk



Life is hard,
Never soft,
grow it long,
shave it off,,(Van Halen)
Jeff


----------



## awschit

You care. To specify what I'm supposed to be growing long ??? 


I wish I could say I got this job second hand but ...... I did this to myself ..... I do get alot of second hand jobs I haven't walked away from one yet no bucket no chipper (well i don't take it to jobs its too embarrassing) no crane we do it the hard way lol

We're just gonna suck it up and keep cutting for now I'm having fun amongst the frustration beleive it or not 

Oh almost forgot I just about talked a chipmunk into catching a block from 30 foot up .... That woulda been 10 points. Right ?? 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

The nasty jobs make great pics for the album! If you have a facebook or web page it gives your clients a chance to see what your capable of. The nastier they see you have done, the better they will feel about letting you do what ever job they have for you.


----------



## jefflovstrom

[QUOTE="awschit, post: 5522627, member: 137785"*]You care. To specify what I'm supposed to be growing long ???*


I wish I could say I got this job second hand but ...... I did this to myself ..... I do get alot of second hand jobs I haven't walked away from one yet no bucket no chipper (well i don't take it to jobs its too embarrassing) no crane we do it the hard way lol

We're just gonna suck it up and keep cutting for now I'm having fun amongst the frustration beleive it or not

Oh almost forgot I just about talked a chipmunk into catching a block from 30 foot up .... That woulda been 10 points. Right ??

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

You either got it or you don't.
Jeff


----------



## pro94lt

No work for me tomorrow I'm observing the holiday!!!


----------



## mckeetree

pro94lt said:


> No work for me tomorrow I'm observing the holiday!!!



Me either. I am just run down. I'm not doing anything tomorrow.


----------



## treecutterjr

Piddled around all day today. 
Bearing on the chipper went out a couple weeks ago. Decided to pull it off and replace. 
New bearing:






Old bearing






Problem is: the inner sleave from the old bearing has melted/bonded to the cutterwheel.





another day another problemo.
I guess I need the whole wheel...
And I thought everything was moving so smoothly.[emoji23] 




Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

Estimate??

$5K


----------



## no tree to big

Can't replace the shaft? I know we did on one of our drums...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

And I believe I see a broken mounting bolt on the machine. Bad just keeps getting better!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Life is hard, 
never soft. oh,,,, never mind,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

treecutterjr said:


> Piddled around all day today.
> Bearing on the chipper went out a couple weeks ago. Decided to pull it off and replace.
> New bearing:i would think a competent mechanic would be able to remove that inner race with a little fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old bearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is: the inner sleave from the old bearing has melted/bonded to the cutterwheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another problemo.
> I guess I need the whole wheel...
> And I thought everything was moving so smoothly.[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Grease is good.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Life is hard,
> never soft. oh,,,, never mind,,,,,,
> Jeff



Don't forget to grease it either,,, right Jeff!! Lol..


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Don't forget to grease it either,,, right Jeff!! Lol..


We personally rely on magic to keep ours turning. 


Decided it is time to bring the regal gs back to life so I spent the afternoon sticking my hands in small greasy spaces. My new theory screw grease! Good news is its ready to yank the motor after I dig the hoist out of the garage. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> We personally rely on magic to keep ours turning.
> 
> 
> Decided it is time to bring the regal gs back to life so I spent the afternoon sticking my hands in small greasy spaces. My new theory screw grease! Good news is its ready to yank the motor after I dig the hoist out of the garage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Is that like one of those old person cars??


----------



## nitro1253

treecutterjr said:


> Piddled around all day today.
> Bearing on the chipper went out a couple weeks ago. Decided to pull it off and replace.
> New bearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old bearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is: the inner sleave from the old bearing has melted/bonded to the cutterwheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another problemo.
> I guess I need the whole wheel...
> And I thought everything was moving so smoothly.[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk




Use a cut off wheel and cut straight across the sleeve. Then split the end with a air chisel. It will come right off


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Is that like one of those old person cars??



Wait,, maybe I was thinking of the Lesabre. Lmao...


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Is that like one of those old person cars??[emoji23]


2002 buick regal gs 
It's a supercharged v6 no old man could handle this bad boy

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deererainman

Installed some Oil Seals and gaskets


----------



## TreeFeller11

treecutterjr said:


> Piddled around all day today.
> Bearing on the chipper went out a couple weeks ago. Decided to pull it off and replace.
> New bearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old bearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is: the inner sleave from the old bearing has melted/bonded to the cutterwheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another problemo.
> I guess I need the whole wheel...
> And I thought everything was moving so smoothly.[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


There's probably no use in trying to get that off of your shaft now. If it's on there like that the shaft is most likely too worn to reuse anyways. You should be able to beat that shaft out of your wheel and replace it. 

I just replaced the bearings and shaft in my vermeer 1220 and the three parts came to around $1500. The shaft being 1K of it. Vermeer told me for around half of that price they could build up and machine my old shaft for me, but the downtime wouldn't have been worth it. Everything on mine had to be cut out with a torch. I also had to replace my large belt driven sheave that drives my cutter wheel once I got in there. It had a hairline fracture on one of the bolt holes when I cleaned it up so watch for that too if it's old and cast. 

Good luck!


----------



## treecutterjr

Busted out the tree ponchos today. Knocked out 3 ash trees, 5 stumps, and an apple tree today! 
& dead oak for a church yesterday! GET IT!





















Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Looking good, Eddie... er,, treecutterjr!!


----------



## mckeetree

This old chick I have been trying to get to pay her bill for a month calls me yesterday and ask if we take credit cards. I said yes, great, we would be glad to accept payment by credit card. She then says she doesn't have a credit card...she just wondered if we accepted credit cards.


----------



## gorman

I have a customer that's wants to file a claim with my insurance company because of some black cherry berries from a tree I removed over a patio stained the pavers. This is unreal. 
I told her that it's not my liability and it's not permanent damage. 

Geez, I'm about due for a break about now.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I have a customer that's wants to file a claim with my insurance company because of some black cherry berries from a tree I removed over a patio stained the pavers. This is unreal.
> I told her that it's not my liability and it's not permanent damage.
> 
> Geez, I'm about due for a break about now.



Hmmm. I've never heard of such a thing!!?? I'm wondering if maybe they weren't generally dissatisfied with your services, and this berry deal was just the only way they could think of to voice their discontentment. I could be reading too much into it, though. Lol.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Hmmm. I've never heard of such a thing!!?? I'm wondering if maybe they weren't generally dissatisfied with your services, and this berry deal was just the only way they could think of to voice their discontentment. I could be reading too much into it, though. Lol.



Of course they weren't happy bird brain. I bid the job two months before we got to it and there was a brand new patio under one of the cherry trees we were removing. No notice of the patio mind you, so we didn't have mats with us but no damage regardless. 
They did say the work was good excellent but they were so pissed about the berries.


----------



## Zale

Power wash and muriatic acid.


----------



## hseII




----------



## treebilly

Zale said:


> Power wash and muriatic acid.


You'll have to re-seal it after that. The acid will take the sealer off. If it wasn't sealed to begin with then they got a half assed job from the start. If it was sealed the stains should come out with soap and water.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> I have a customer that's wants to file a claim with my insurance company because of some black cherry berries from a tree I removed over a patio stained the pavers. This is unreal.
> I told her that it's not my liability and it's not permanent damage.
> 
> Geez, I'm about due for a break about now.



Is that stated in your contract?
Jeff


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> You'll have to re-seal it after that. The acid will take the sealer off. If it wasn't sealed to begin with then they got a half assed job from the start. If it was sealed the stains should come out with soap and water.



Sealing pavers? No, there was no seal. I'm not worried because there was no damage. This is what it looks like.


----------



## treebilly

They seem glossy to me. There is usually a sealer put on after they have been swept with sand or whatever to fill the joints. It keeps that stuff in and gives a nice shiney coat.
Man you've had a bad run lately. That guy with the drive is just nuts and now this. 
It is a nice looking patio fwiw


----------



## gorman

The guy with the driveway was very calculating. He forced my hand to use my commercial auto and got everything he wanted at the drop of a hat. My agent said my rates won't go up.


----------



## treebilly

Yup he was a prick. I wasn't trying to pick at you, just stating what I was taught about concrete and paver patios.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Those pics of cutting down a few trees, where is that at? We are fully into fall here, most of the trees are yellow and dropping leaves. I've been making a fire in the stove most nights for a couple weeks now, highs in the 50s, lows in the 30s.


----------



## treecutterjr

Louis Ville, KANTUCKY! 
Cool weather is coming though. It was 90s last week, 80s this week, and now the weathers talking about lows in the 40s next week. We ll see. 
Everyone is calling for firewood now, though. Still busy with tree work. Thinking of not doing any wood this year. 
Lately doesn't seem worth the time

I'm thinking

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

I'm thinking the same thing. Really only have enough ready for my personal use and to give my parents. Firewood used to be good beer money or a bit of MDK (momma don't know) money. Now it's just a PITA. I need to figure out what I'm gonna do though. My yard is looking terrible. Gonna have to split wood or shove it in a pile and light it up.​


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang, this last week was near or over 100 degree's and humid as hell,,,
I am doing 10 to 12 hours a day, we are busy as hell,,
now they say this El Nino is gonna be a record breaker,,
our state is so dry and people ripping out their lawn's, shutting off irrigation, removing landscape,,etc,,,
look's like my winter in SoCal is gonna make me wish I was in Massachusettes!
Jeff,,it was a beautiful day,,


----------



## tree MDS

32" white birch, half stone dead, sandwiched between two houses down on the lake. Only pic I got (and no, I didn't rope that little thing, my buddy was cutting and tossing stuff down as it was being lowered). Kind of a nasty job with the other pines, but we smoked it in two days. Lady actually gave me $600 more than I asked for. That doesn't happen everyday! Pretty profitable weekend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

White birch lives matter,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree




----------



## tree MDS

Not sure wtf you ******* weirdos are all giggling and kissing up on each other over, but whatever. Lol. My only point was that the MDS still has it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I wasn't laughing or kissing up to anyone.....Jeff is a damn racist and Uncle Al even said so


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> I wasn't laughing or kissing up to anyone.....Jeff is a damn racist and Uncle Al even said so



Lol. Yeah,,,,


----------



## pro94lt

Lol mds... you don't think white birch lives matter?


----------



## treecutterjr

ALL birch lives matter....lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

F the birches

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

pro94lt said:


> Lol mds... you don't think white birch lives matter?



Other than deposits in the bank, not so much really, no. I kill everything I can without prejudice these days. Lol. The pruning and phc (lol) goes to the pompous windbags around here. After listening to enough of those wannabee homos over the years, I've pretty much lost any desire I ever did have to prune anything. Most of the "arborist's" I've seen are pretty much full of **** and suck at the actual work anyway. Sure were good at flapping the mouth though. Lol. There, I said it.


----------



## pro94lt

I understand... I've never got a 600$ tip... 100s are common but 600???


----------



## tree MDS

pro94lt said:


> I understand... I've never got a 600$ tip... 100s are common but 600???



We kept the berries and wheel chocks off the deck, maybe? I dunno..


----------



## no tree to big

My view for the day what a beautiful backdrop aye?








Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> My view for the day what a beautiful backdrop aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Lucky them


----------



## treecutterjr

Just put it on the ground. Hornets nest at the base though. Lucky me.
















I need a helmet cam for full effect

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Revenge of the box elders. Helped my neighbour (grass cutter, hack) and his two halfwits dismantle and clean up 5 of these pricks that fell / hung up in his client's yard (a lawyer, btw) from neighbouring properties. Not an insurance job. We took down a section of fence to access one tree. After a while, the guy comes out, says "what are you doing, my dogs WILL bite you if you are in the yard". I was tired, and said to him"they will only bite me once".
Anyway, it was pretty damn grim. The one halfwit would sit down and look stunned every chance he got. Apparently they get paid (poorly) under the table, nothing on the books. 
Wood stayed, chips got trundled to the landfill.
Changed knives on chipper when I got home...major nicks. Not sure what the idiots were chipping.


----------



## climbhightree

Smashed some baby mattresses today, and not the ground

















"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## gorman

treecutterjr said:


> Just put it on the ground. Hornets nest at the base though. Lucky me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a helmet cam for full effect
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Did you get lit up by the hornets? I got stung 4 times today from a underground yellow jacket nest. I bailed with the 440 in the back cut and just ran.


----------



## treecutterjr

Yea one stung me in the back. Still stings now. We just kept dropping logs on the area. I think that just made them madder. But, alls well that ends well. 





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

At least it's home owner clean up. One of those bastids got me right on the ear a month ago. Hurt like hell. I can stay some what calm with most bees but not hornets.


----------



## Axmeaquestion

Never been stung while working


----------



## hseII

treecutterjr said:


> Yea one stung me in the back. Still stings now. We just kept dropping logs on the area. I think that just made them madder. But, alls well that ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


5 gallons of 
G
A
S
O
L
I
N
E 
And a 
M
A
T
C
H

Problem Solveded.


----------



## Zale

Axmeaquestion said:


> Never been stung while working




You must be new to tree work.


----------



## Axmeaquestion

Depends on what you consider new, been working in trees for 8 years


----------



## Zale

Consider yourself fortunate. The Gods must be on your side.


----------



## Axmeaquestion

I do, I'm also probably more careful then most guys bc I've had a bad allergic reaction once.


----------



## tree MDS

climbhightree said:


> Smashed some baby mattresses today, and not the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kiss My Axe"
> Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
> Certified Arborist
> Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
> www.climbhightree.com
> https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
> https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
> https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2



Aww!! How adorable!!!

Some things, the MDS just isn't doing,, don't care how much sense it makes or doesn't. Just not happening. I mean, couldn't you have rigged a couple logs and placed them over there as a buffer? 

I just can't imagine saying "don't forget to load up the baby mattresses today, men"!! See what I mean? I dunno.. just thinking out loud here..


----------



## KenJax Tree

[emoji23]


----------



## tree MDS

I imagine they would fit nicely on that platform with the mini though. Lol. 

This might be the wave of the future! Pretty soon southco and the like will be offering a baby mattress holder option! Brilliant!!


----------



## climbhightree

tree MDS said:


> Aww!! How adorable!!![emoji23]
> 
> Some things, the MDS just isn't doing,, don't care how much sense it makes or doesn't. Just not happening. I mean, couldn't you have rigged a couple logs and placed them over there as a buffer?
> 
> I just can't imagine saying "don't forget to load up the baby mattresses today, men"!! See what I mean? I dunno.. just thinking out loud here..



I didn't want to lay a bunch of logs on the Pachysandra, and most times even log piles can make big divots...if I want divots I would have just chucked the wood down.

I brought the mattresses out, when I came back with the dump trailer...thrown in the truck. They are small and durable, you should try it for sensitive jobs.











"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## gorman

Don't put a black light up to that mattress.


----------



## no tree to big

So I'm starting the certified arborist class on Monday who got tips for me? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I have killed packasandra before. It takes a good effort, but it can be done. No lumenal was needed. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> So I'm starting the certified arborist class on Monday who got tips for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Just be yourself. I'm sure you'll fit right in.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Just be yourself. I'm sure you'll fit right in.


Screw you too [emoji56] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## pro94lt

A day of leisure... replaced bulbs/adjustments on lighting in a rodeo arena. I want to give up tree work, and become a sign guy lol. But a mattress? Seems like I remember someone on here saying they were chunking down into a swimming pool lol was that mds?


----------



## squad143

Couldn't have asked for a nicer day


----------



## Pelorus

Saw (and shortly thereafter, destroyed) this monstrosity right beside where we were working this morning....


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Axmeaquestion said:


> I do, I'm also probably more careful then most guys bc I've had a bad allergic reaction once.




I think yellow jackets have a little extra something that causes more of a reaction opposed to hornets and wasps.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I made a video of my new trailer. Don't care if you can see it. Have a beautiful day.


----------



## chucker

finished up a blow down area that the bigger loggers wouldn't touch for the lack of quantity. but the value was in quality for the few cords that produced 6554 board feet of timber, which the largest white pine butted out at 35" and toped at 12" in 75 feet of log! dbh was 28" and 24" at 16'.4".... total tally for log count is 56.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Climbed a 80ft white pine and made a huge mess in a customers lawn .... No cleanup just put it down ok I can do that ...... It was forked so I climbed the side leaning towards the neighbors shed and took it out nicey nice about 30 ft from the top as I was blocking it down I decided I could reach the other stem so I whacked it out ...... Watching such a massive chunk of tree free fall 50 ft and smash into splinters knowing I don't have to touch it ... Dare I say giddy ?? I need a go pro for moments like these 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

13TreeWorks said:


> Climbed a 80ft white pine and made a huge mess in a customers lawn .... No cleanup just put it down ok I can do that ...... It was forked so I climbed the side leaning towards the neighbors shed and took it out nicey nice about 30 ft from the top as I was blocking it down I decided I could reach the other stem so I whacked it out ...... Watching such a massive chunk of tree free fall 50 ft and smash into splinters knowing I don't have to touch it ... Dare I say giddy ?? I need a go pro for moments like these
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk



Wow! You are amazing!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow! You are amazing!
> Jeff



No, Jeff,,, you are!!! It's that cheery, beautiful day attitude. You're a true asset around here!!


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao.. "its a beautiful day,, now go **** yourself"!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> No, Jeff,,, you are!!! It's that cheery, beautiful day attitude. You're a true asset around here!!



I try,,,
Jeff


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Not today but Last Tuesday maybe a little late but. More about figuring out this whole picture thing anyhow if it works check out this ugly mug 


Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

13TreeWorks said:


> Not today but Last Tuesday maybe a little late but. More about figuring out this whole picture thing anyhow if it works check out this ugly mug View attachment 448599
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk



You don't look very healthy for a young man! Seriously. Are you sure you're getting enough fruit and veg?? And where's your hardhat? Lol


----------



## KenJax Tree

Is the MDS[emoji769] gonna start offering medical advice?[emoji1]


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Is the MDS[emoji769] gonna start offering medical advice?[emoji1]



Lol. I hear you,, and normally I wouldn't say anything,,, but the dudes only 30, and yikes!! Just an observation..


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Lot of stress lately... actually felt really good in the tree the last few days.... But my day job is killing me..... Tuna fish counts as a veggie right [emoji106] 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Tonight i pulled over the rest of that tree I was in in the other pic from last Tuesday was gonna put a tape measure on the stump but got busy and ran out of light 



Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

I got a mole that looks weird. Kinda like the rubber band on captain lou albino's face. Should I get it looked at mds?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I got a mole that looks weird. Kinda like the rubber band on captain lou albino's face. Should I get it looked at mds?



Not sure what you're talking about exactly, but I'm betting it has something to do with all that high test medical pot going around these days. Just saying. 

I did a job for captain Lou's daughter last year. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

But seriously, easy on that stuff!! Next thing you know, you'll be forgetting wheel chocks and driving over them, splashing berries all over peoples decks, etc. Gotta keep it together, bro!!


----------



## gorman

Cindy Lauper or his real daughter?


----------



## Blakesmaster

**** this tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang,,,,,


----------



## Zale

Beside the split, the tree looks solid. What's the problem?


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Something about that tree just screams lots of hardware 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

We participated in Saluting Branches today over at the veterans memorial cemetery in Exeter. Nice leisurely day pruning a couple ash trees over a Vietnam memorial and deadwooding some oaks. They raffled off the hank of escalator line and wouldn't you know it, a Davey fat boy won it and now he's probably going to moor his boat with it.


----------



## Zale

Que es "escalator" line?


----------



## tree MDS

Grcs with 3/4" bull rope, up to a pulley on the center most stem, then directly over to the other with a bowline. Suck that thing right up. Maybe one binder down lower. That's my favorite use for that thing to this day.

Girthy looking ***** for sure though...


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> Que es "escalator" line?



I don't know why I thought it was called that. It's the 11.5 teufelberger tachyon line.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Zale said:


> Beside the split, the tree looks solid. What's the problem?


**** that tree and it's dead ****ing tips shattering all over the ******* joint. Called in reinforcements as I couldn't waste another day. Hour and a half with the 40 ton and we were out.


----------



## Zale

Nicely done.


----------



## Zale

Gave the boss my notice today. 25 years of climbing has been enough for me. The mind says yes but the body says no.


----------



## pro94lt

Zale said:


> Gave the boss my notice today. 25 years of climbing has been enough for me. The mind says yes but the body says no.


25 years... I bet you've seen almost everything...


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Zale said:


> Gave the boss my notice today. 25 years of climbing has been enough for me. The mind says yes but the body says no.


My neighbor who is teaching me alot about climbing and tree work in general is 63 years old been climbing 45 years he was just clocked on radar waterskiing at 40mph while on vacation and will scurry up a tree 3x faster than me lol ... Not that I'm a super star climber by any means but its impressive to watch... I'm trying to stay away from production climbing because it can be so rough on the body... So what else one do with them self after they decide not to climb anymore ??? 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

You sure you're not just a puss-bag?? Lol,, just reading between the lines a bit..

Edit: not you, zale.


----------



## BC WetCoast

13TreeWorks said:


> My neighbor who is teaching me alot about climbing and tree work in general is 63 years old been climbing 45 years he was just clocked on radar waterskiing at 40mph while on vacation and will scurry up a tree 3x faster than me lol ... Not that I'm a super star climber by any means but its impressive to watch... I'm trying to stay away from production climbing because it can be so rough on the body... So what else one do with them self after they decide not to climb anymore ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk



Become a traffic flagger, they make more than tree workers.


----------



## treebilly

Zale said:


> Gave the boss my notice today. 25 years of climbing has been enough for me. The mind says yes but the body says no.


Sorry to hear but good luck in retirement or your next endeavor.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I don't know if I would call a 25 year production climber a puss bag .... I've only been doing it as a hobby for 3 years so If you called me a puss bag I guess I would just have to take it .... In the face preferably 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

pro94lt said:


> 25 years... I bet you've seen almost everything...





13TreeWorks said:


> My neighbor who is teaching me alot about climbing and tree work in general is 63 years old been climbing 45 years he was just clocked on radar waterskiing at 40mph while on vacation and will scurry up a tree 3x faster than me lol ... Not that I'm a super star climber by any means but its impressive to watch... I'm trying to stay away from production climbing because it can be so rough on the body... So what else one do with them self after they decide not to climb anymore ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk



I don't think I could make it to 63. Guys like that are the exception. Left knee doesn't have too much cartilage left but overall I can't complain. As far as plans for the future, I'll be going back to school to get my Masters in Behavioral Health.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Im gonna be like Jeff and drive around in a company Cadillac as the Operations Manager[emoji3]


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Zale said:


> I don't think I could make it to 63. Guys like that are the exception. Left knee doesn't have too much cartilage left but overall I can't complain. As far as plans for the future, I'll be going back to school to get my Masters in Behavioral Health.


Eventually my hands and wrist are going to be the end of me ... Had a really bad injury when I was 12 but until then I'm gonna keep on climbing.. Best of luck in with your new future .. What dose one do with a Masters in behavioral health ?? 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Addiction counselor.


----------



## gorman

Another day another slew of work done and a slew of calls. I'm pretty much booked til Xmas at this point. Not bragging though, I'm just hoping for a break so I can spend some time with the wife and keep her happy.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Zale said:


> Addiction counselor.


So like chainsaw or 2 stroke addiction ??? 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Have you thought about getting a swimming pool installed for the old lady yet? Just brainstorming/trying to help a bro out here..


----------



## Zale

13TreeWorks said:


> So like chainsaw or 2 stroke addiction ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk



There is no cure.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Drat 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Have you thought about getting a swimming pool installed for the old lady yet? Just brainstorming/trying to help a bro out here..



Don't even start. If she read that **** she'd start talking about getting one. I'm just talking about quality time. Hiking, vacationing, knockin boots, dining. You know. 

I do have a sinking feeling that next year is gonna be a bust. So I think I'm just gonna save this nest egg so I can get some projects going for the spring.


----------



## BC WetCoast

gorman said:


> Another day another slew of work done and a slew of calls. I'm pretty much booked til Xmas at this point. Not bragging though, I'm just hoping for a break so I can spend some time with the wife and keep her happy.



A quickie or the full 2 minutes?

(I stole that line from AVE on youtube - check him out he's pretty funny, if you're into tools, machining or electronics, and he's Canadian)


----------



## gorman

I'm no minuteman.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

He didnt call you a minute man, he called you a 2 minute man...


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

hey zale how about diesel and boost? any treatment recommendations?


----------



## Zale

Can't help you there. My specialty is alcohol and drugs.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Zale said:


> Can't help you there. My specialty is alcohol and drugs.



Haha mine was too when I was a bit younger... The sober life seems to afford cooler toys...


----------



## tree MDS

Practice makes perfect. You guys probably quit too soon.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

MDS are you condoning the illegal use and or sale of drugs and alcohol? Not only that, but saying it will result in cooler toys then a life of hard work and sobriety????  
So are you still giving away free medical advise with the drug advise? Wanna pm me your phone number? Ill txt you a pic of my **** think you can tell me if its just rug burn from to much fun with the old lady or is it something i picked up from that stripper a couple weeks ago???  You can tell me right??? RIGHT???


----------



## tree MDS

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> MDS are you condoning the illegal use and or sale of drugs and alcohol? Not only that, but saying it will result in cooler toys then a life of hard work and sobriety????
> So are you still giving away free medical advise with the drug advise? Wanna pm me your phone number? Ill txt you a pic of my **** think you can tell me if its just rug burn from to much fun with the old lady or is it something i picked up from that stripper a couple weeks ago???  You can tell me right??? RIGHT???



Not condoning, just saying. 

As far as your other problem goes, that's not my specialty. We do have a doctor on staff that handles penis related inquiries, but I haven't seen the dan around in a bit. Perhaps he's on vacation? Lol. I know he did mention the work "load" was overwhelming him a bit the last time we spoke at break.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Not condoning, just saying.
> 
> As far as your other problem goes, that's not my specialty. We do have a doctor on staff that handles penis related inquiries, but I haven't seen the dan around in a bit. Perhaps he's on vacation? Lol. I know he did mention the work "load" was overwhelming him a bit the last time we spoke at break.


I'm not certain that doctor is accredited but he is more than willing to dole out advice. So there's that.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Quite the lively joint, this AS.


----------



## Pelorus




----------



## gtrees

Blakesmaster said:


> Quite the lively joint, this AS.


Is that a 1390x


----------



## gorman

Blakesmaster said:


> Quite the lively joint, this AS.



Yeah guy! Tell me that combo isn't the cat's pajamas! Articulating loader and the branch manager. Just grab it and drag it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gtrees said:


> Is that a 1390x


1590


----------



## Blakesmaster

gorman said:


> Yeah guy! Tell me that combo isn't the cat's pajamas! Articulating loader and the branch manager. Just grab it and drag it.


It is truly a game changer on the right jobs. This was a 14 tree removal in a backyard. Had enough room to flop most of the trees and drag them up the hill and out in three or four pieces. Feed the chipper with the bmg and go back for more. 50+ yards of chips in four hours. Ground stumps in the afternoon. Finished and paid by 2:30.


----------



## Zale

Looks like a little storm could be coming my way. 85mph winds. It might be nice to go out with one last hurricane. Make all checks payable to cash.


----------



## gorman

I hope this storm goes out to sea. I'm swamped and I can't take any more freakin pressure.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Only thing I'll see is rain rain rain ...... [emoji20] 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Another day. another sketchy dead white pine.


----------



## gorman

Getting the calls now, "I have a cracked oak over my house and I need it removed before the hurricane comes in two days!" 
Nice, what were they thinking?


----------



## no tree to big

Well double the price and say take it or leave it

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

gorman said:


> Getting the calls now, "I have a cracked oak over my house and I need it removed before the hurricane comes in two days!"
> Nice, what were they thinking?



One of my favourite quotes:
"Why does a lack of planning on your part constitute an emergency on my part?"


----------



## treebilly

Had a guy call me from an estimate I gave four years ago. Wants to know if I'll honor the price I gave and if I can get it done this month. For some reason I don't think I'll be calling him back. We're booking work for next spring right now.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys must have a sweet market. I doubt many people around here are booked out for months and months. A little too much competition for all that. Gotta be sweet.


----------



## JBA

Had to make my wife some Halloween decorations from the Box Elder I dropped for the next door neighbor. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> You guys must have a sweet market. I doubt many people around here are booked out for months and months. A little too much competition for all that. Gotta be sweet.



LOL, We stay booked all year and even know what jobs we will be on next year. Most of the medium to big company's here are booked months out. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, We stay booked all year and even know what jobs we will be on next year. Most of the medium to big company's here are booked months out.
> Jeff



You've already told me that years ago, Jeffrey. I fail to see your point. But thanks for that.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Next year! Im doing good to keep work booked for next week! Ahhh, the struggle of a small business. One day I hope to have the problems of one of you big established companies. Til then ill live like everyone else save what I can work when theres work, and pay the bills as they roll in. I guess thats just part of being the little guy. I can say that we have built quite a name for ourselves in the past couple months. Used to be the only calls we were getting were the big nasty jobs everyone else had already turned down, now word of mouth has gotten around enough we get a fair number of smaller jobs. Not near as much referral work as it was. It would seem as if my pompous wind bagged-ness is paying off.


----------



## tree MDS

JBA said:


> Had to make my wife some Halloween decorations from the Box Elder I dropped for the next door neighbor.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Arts and crafts section is down the hall.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Hey MDS seeing how you called me out on it a while ago what helmet would you suggest for me for climbing ...... BTW I've been a good boy are all my veggies at dinner tonight 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Next year! Im doing good to keep work booked for next week! Ahhh, the struggle of a small business. One day I hope to have the problems of one of you big established companies. Til then ill live like everyone else save what I can work when theres work, and pay the bills as they roll in. I guess thats just part of being the little guy. I can say that we have built quite a name for ourselves in the past couple months. Used to be the only calls we were getting were the big nasty jobs everyone else had already turned down, now word of mouth has gotten around enough we get a fair number of smaller jobs. Not near as much referral work as it was. It would seem as if my pompous wind bagged-ness is paying off.



People are amazingly stupid sometimes. Some of the best salesmen I've ever met didn't even realize themselves how full of **** they were.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Ive heard for years, if you cant dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull ****. Dont get me wrong I have done my research, and what I dont know Kevin will chime in and fill in my blank. When we are both stumped I admit defeat and call a certified arborist and dump the problem in their lap. I would rather refer it to someone capable and knowledgeable then lie and make a fool of myself, or have to make an insurance claim because im a dumb ***... Dont get me wrong, I am, but I try my best to keep it hidden anymore....


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

13TreeWorks said:


> Hey MDS seeing how you called me out on it a while ago what helmet would you suggest for me for climbing ...... BTW I've been a good boy are all my veggies at dinner tonight
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


Im not MDS but I bought a cheap one from tree stuff when I got started it has saved my melon more times then i can count already. well worth the money and with tree stuff uber fast shipping.
http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=37&item=13427


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I allreaddy have a saddle I don't like and want to replace next spring because It was a " good deal " along with a few other things that just sit in my gear bag looking pretty I don't want to add to the collection..... I want something that's comfy and works I'm not against spending money on gear I just don't like spending it on frivolous trinkets .. Know what I mean Vern 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Haven't ordered from tree stuff yet but Sherrill's is pretty fast over here on the east coast wesspur and baillys is brutal to wait on 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Go with Treestuff. Much better service.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Bailey's is brutal period. Treestuff will treat you right.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

New tribe pro gear
http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=325&item=1789
best investment in comfort I made yet. When I can afford new kit for the sake of new kit, Im gonna try an onyx.
The helmet I find comfortable, Kevin wears a Stihl version with no chin strap, and some how manages to keep it on his head. The chin strap is a little annoying but i would imagine they all are.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I've found tree stuff to be more pricy than the others on alot but. the Pacific kevlar I'm eyeing they have priced right and I really should have their catalog ..... 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Priced higher? On what? Its all online thats how they say "they save you money" on product. No paper catalog.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> You guys must have a sweet market. I doubt many people around here are booked out for months and months. A little too much competition for all that. Gotta be sweet.



There's a lot of competition in my neck. So much that there is a human capital shortage in all companies. No one who can climb or run a bucket isn't already employed. At least I don't have equipment sittin idle because I can't find a crew willing to show up and run it. That's the worst.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Can't remember right now but I always compare them and Sherrill baillys even amazon basically I shop the heck out of everywhere I can think of put the best deal together sometimes it comes down to free shipping sometimes it's a bigger difference ... Baillys is good on chain been running their woodland pro all summer cutters choice is a close second with their laser brand but its not what it used to be ... I used to love laser now it's no better than anything else gear this spring was a porta wrap rigging rope deadeye sling whopie sling and a arborist block haven't bought anything recently 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> You've already told me that years ago, Jeffrey. I fail to see your point. But thanks for that.



Of course, you live in Connecticut,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> There's a lot of competition in my neck. So much that there is a human capital shortage in all companies. No one who can climb or run a bucket isn't already employed. At least I don't have equipment sittin idle because I can't find a crew willing to show up and run it. That's the worst.



Very impressive. How many years have you been in business to reach this lofty state?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Very impressive. How many years have you been in business to reach this lofty state?



Ten years you dusty old fart. Nothing impressive about it. What would be impressive is if I could find reliable employees. Every time I think of buying another truck and a larger chipper I remind myself this state is full of a bunch of slackers. No point in having more equipment if no one will run it.


----------



## tree MDS

I think its close to 20 years here. All I can say is it gets worse, and more difficult and annoying... on all levels. Enjoy the sunshine years. You're only young once. Lol.


----------



## mckeetree

Got up this morning...about halfway felt like I was coming down with something. Felt terrible but way too much going on to think about staying home. I decide I'm going to stick it out and keep a positive attitude. Man I just felt like hammered ****. Banker calls about 8:45...."Did you know you had a stop payment put on a check this week? It's a $3,700+ check that was part of a deposit you made last Tuesday." No. I didn't know that. I call the client to find out WTF and have to leave a message. My 2014 chev. 1/2 ton that's my normal driving around truck is at the dealer for some freking recall **** so I'm driving one of our "spares" from the shop...a 1998 dodge diesel one ton flatbed. Anyway go to start it to leave from customer's house at 9:30 and one of the freaking batteries blows up. Just blows up right in the driveway. I don't feel like F'ing with it so I call a wrecker to haul me and it back to the shop. I plan to jump in a dump truck and just drive that for transportation...yeah, needs driven anyway...hadn't been used in a while. That's about the time the crew calls and informs me they just "Really F'ed up this guy's lake pump." I really, really, really should have just stayed in bed.


----------



## pro94lt

I like pinnaclearboristsupplies. They really are great to deal with...


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Got up this morning...about halfway felt like I was coming down with something. Felt terrible but way too much going on to think about staying home. I decide I'm going to stick it out and keep a positive attitude. Man I just felt like hammered ****. Banker calls about 8:45...."Did you know you had a stop payment put on a check this week? It's a $3,700+ check that was part of a deposit you made last Tuesday." No. I didn't know that. I call the client to find out WTF and have to leave a message. My 2014 chev. 1/2 ton that's my normal driving around truck is at the dealer for some freking recall **** so I'm driving one of our "spares" from the shop...a 1998 dodge diesel one ton flatbed. Anyway go to start it to leave from customer's house at 9:30 and one of the freaking batteries blows up. Just blows up right in the driveway. I don't feel like F'ing with it so I call a wrecker to haul me and it back to the shop. I plan to jump in a dump truck and just drive that for transportation...yeah, needs driven anyway...hadn't been used in a while. That's about the time the crew calls and informs me they just "Really F'ed up this guy's lake pump." I really, really, really should have just stayed in bed.



Lmao. I wish I could've been a fly in the cab to witness the various stages of Texas style snarling!!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Lmao. I wish I could've been a fly in the cab to witness the various stages of Texas style snarling!!!



With a ten gallon hat wielding a six shooter.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> With a ten gallon hat wielding a six shooter.



I could maybe see that. 

Who could deny that it'd be kinda fun walking around the job site checking on the guys and talking to the customer while wearing a six shooter and ten gallon hat? 

I kinda picture him finishing a belt of Jameson's, and sliding the desk drawer closed as the pretty, southern bell secretary calls in to inform him that so and so is here for their meeting. Then barking across the desk while firing the guy. Lol... or maybe this was just my fantasy of what tree service owning would be like??


----------



## tree MDS

God, if the truth isn't ugly, though...


----------



## 13TreeWorks

A customer called me back to finish a cleanup after he realized how much work it was gonna be. I was very fair with him prolly way to fair anyways I took 5 of these out today and I'm maybe halfway there






Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

13TreeWorks said:


> A customer called me back to finish a cleanup after he realized how much work it was gonna be. I was very fair with him prolly way to fair anyways I took 5 of these out today and I'm maybe halfway there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk



You're probably gonna have an entire truck load of sawdust at the end.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I could maybe see that.
> 
> Who could deny that it'd be kinda fun walking around the job site checking on the guys and talking to the customer while wearing a six shooter and ten gallon hat?
> 
> I kinda picture him finishing a belt of Jameson's, and sliding the desk drawer closed as the pretty, southern bell secretary calls in to inform him that so and so is here for their meeting. Then barking across the desk while firing the guy. Lol... or maybe this was just my fantasy of what tree service owning would be like??



It would be nice if that was the way it is....you have me imagining the secretary now....


----------



## 13TreeWorks

No doubt with all the ripping I've been doing just to handle the blocks .... this thing was 66x40 inches across at the base i got the first 15 ft of the main stem cleaned up.. he started the cleanup with the branches so I only had one load to chip up this morning followed by 4 more of blocks everything else is blocks ..... What's gonna be really cute is if he has me grind the stump with my poor lil rayco mini work force lol I'll do it just do say I did even if it takes me a week 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> It would be nice if that was the way it is....you have me imagining the secretary now....



Lmao. Me too!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Crazy weather. In the last two weeks, we have had a heat wave, then a cool down, then a heat wave and today rain,,,,
I think this 'El Nino', (little boy), is gonna be epic!
It has been all beautiful day's since I last said 'it was a beautiful day. 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Hung and finished drywall in my basement the last 3 days...they were not beautiful days and i ****in hate drywall.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Hung and finished drywall in my basement the last 3 days...they were not beautiful days and i ****in hate drywall.



You building a getaway or the mother in law moving in? Lol


----------



## 13TreeWorks

gorman said:


> You're probably gonna have an entire truck load of sawdust at the end.


That's 1 load entirely of sawdust no cheating either I stomped it down in like three different times then threw a layer of wood on top of it to hold it down ..... One more load tomorrow and that tree is done .... Apparently the customer likes seeing me struggle with this monster so much he's gonna have me grind the stump ...... One rather Tired Rayco mini work force vs 66x40 willow stump with around 30ft of surface roots..... The battle will be epic .... This part time hobby of mine is starting to be like work or something 




Jesse


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> You building a getaway or the mother in law moving in? Lol


We put a bar in so i guess you could say a getaway.[emoji482]


----------



## tree MDS

Sold a three day job to a customer I picked up a few years ago. He said the job was mine before I even gave him a price. Said I already proved myself to him so he wasn't even gonna get any other prices. Not enough like that out there these days. 

Then I picked up a check, took it to the bank, came back, loaded the tractor and dropped it off at tomorrow's job. Then sharpened a couple saws and am now drinking a beer. Not exactly a beautiful day, but it'll suffice.


----------



## JBA

KenJax Tree said:


> Hung and finished drywall in my basement the last 3 days...they were not beautiful days and i ****in hate drywall.


The one Union company I work for wants " 40 a day to stay" and they mean it. But that's all commercial work. Stand ups on metal studs. I've hung thousands of sheets and have got past the hate part of it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

My shop needs drywall work and painting. I've never taped sheetrock before and refuse to learn. I figure eventually I'll just hire some out of work bozo and pay him cash. Lol.

I'm sticking to my new school ways. My old man did everything, plumbing, heating, electrical (by trade). He also did carpentry, auto body and paint.. masonry, tyling... Too much really. I never saw the point, but was interesting to watch/help with anyway. But I forget what my point was?? Lol.. I cut tree.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I haven't found anyone that seems like they care about doing a decent job therefore I end up doing it all carpentry roofing plumbing electrical ..... Hired a guy to spray foam he was good but other than that I basically don't have enough time in the day 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Oh yeah my point ...... I almost forgot .... My shop needs insulation and drywall too but its not getting drywall its getting osb and white paint so I don't have to cringe all the time and deal with holes in the walls from the general mayhem that surrounds me 

Jesse


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Cut, stacked, split, fire wood. Cleaned and replaced a few sections of black pipe on the old wood stove. Gonna split and stack some more tomorrow. Got a hand full of trees to look at Tue. Hope something picks up this week. May try to mount the plow on the cummins this week as well. Winter is coming...


----------



## rtsims

Signing the paperwork for a 2015 bandit 250xp today. Excited and a little scary at the same time. It's the first new peice of equipment versus used, and the first equipment loan. Going to be a huge time saver and will pay for itself every month in what it saves me in payroll. Went 60 months at $1,100/ month. No early pay off penalties


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Suddenly I don't feel so bad about fighting with my $1000 Chuck and duck chipper ...... I also don't have to worry about man hours tho 

Jesse


----------



## Blakesmaster

rtsims said:


> Signing the paperwork for a 2015 bandit 250xp today. Excited and a little scary at the same time. It's the first new peice of equipment versus used, and the first equipment loan. Going to be a huge time saver and will pay for itself every month in what it saves me in payroll. Went 60 months at $1,100/ month. No early pay off penalties




I was ******** my pants when I signed the paperwork for the 1590. Same situation as you. First new piece of equipment first large loan. 







Best damn move I ever made. Everything is so much more fluid with a good chipper. What options did you get? Is the 250xp still rated as a 12" machine?


----------



## gorman

rtsims said:


> Signing the paperwork for a 2015 bandit 250xp today. Excited and a little scary at the same time. It's the first new peice of equipment versus used, and the first equipment loan. Going to be a huge time saver and will pay for itself every month in what it saves me in payroll. Went 60 months at $1,100/ month. No early pay off penalties



Good for you. Make some money and take good care of it. Tier IV right?


----------



## since16

Yesterday afternoon I dropped my mini off on a job talked to the ho a couple neighbor chicks drive up and start flirting ridiculously hard. They leave he says they are both strippers. So u know they were home all day while I was there 10hrs drove by 5x when I was on the ground. And they really let their intentions b knows honking whistling all the physical show u could do in public. I was just laughing smiling and waving I'm trying to stay out of trouble. It really made my dam week they were gone when I left and I thought why didn't I have 1$ to waive at them when they drive by 1$ wouldn't have hurt anything


----------



## jefflovstrom

since16 said:


> Yesterday afternoon I dropped my mini off on a job talked to the ho a couple neighbor chicks drive up and start flirting ridiculously hard. They leave he says they are both strippers. So u know they were home all day while I was there 10hrs drove by 5x when I was on the ground. And they really let their intentions b knows honking whistling all the physical show u could do in public. I was just laughing smiling and waving I'm trying to stay out of trouble. It really made my dam week they were gone when I left and I thought why didn't I have 1$ to waive at them when they drive by 1$ wouldn't have hurt anything


----------



## rtsims

Yes tier 4. 122.5hp cat. All the options. Hydro up/down, winch, larger feed system and table. Fuel save mode that I can set to make the engine idle down after a certain amount of time without chipping. The computer tells me all sorts of weird stuff. Hopefully it's not a electronic nightmare after saying all that.

Yes still in the 12" class but I believe it has a 13.5" x 19.5" opening. Something close to that. When I demoed it I was in awww of the material it would eat.


----------



## rtsims

I bet that 1590 is a beast. Is it hard on the chip truck towing it? My bucket truck is gutless and tired. The 250 will put it to the test.


----------



## Blakesmaster

It's a 10,000 pound machine. What's your 250 weigh?


----------



## tree MDS

My new tractor is tier 4. Seems like it uses twice the fuel of the old one. I haven't used it a ton yet, but sure seems that way. Thank god it's just a CUT and not a triaxial. Lol.


----------



## rtsims

6700 lbs with the options I believe.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> My new tractor is tier 4. Seems like it uses twice the fuel of the old one. I haven't used it a ton yet, but sure seems that way. Thank god it's just a CUT and not a triaxial. Lol.



How the **** does that make any sense emissions wise? They put a fancy emissions module on the engine but force it to drink twice the fuel.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Priced higher? On what? Its all online thats how they say "they save you money" on product. No paper catalog.


Just ended up ordering 3 groundskeeper rakes because customers were so impressed with them they had to have them and a Pacific kevlar for myself saved 20$ ordering from wesspur over tree stuff sure il have to wait an extra week but I don't need it tomorrow either 20$ may not be much but what's granpappy say waste not want not or something like that ?? I have nothing against tree stuff but I just don't see what makes them so special they seem to have a very strong following on here ... Good marketing ??

Jesse


----------



## Zale

Excellent customer service.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao. If you're fretting over a $20 spot,,, you had better stay a part timer. I had just finished a nice couple days Mon and Tues when I noticed a second outrigger leaking on my bucket. Basically another $2800 for a new cylinder, (plus $450 labor). Of course then there's the other one that was leaking in the first place. Then I suppose # 3 will start leaking (can hardly wait!!). Ahh, the riches...$$$. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Me and Stubs did a little pruning today. This silver was actually lightly topped in this pic. Went sic on that thing. I got after the tulip further up latter on. Gotta finish that up and install a cable tomorrow. Then onto some more takedowns for Saturday. Nice.


----------



## KenJax Tree

No close up selfies of Stubs?[emoji1]


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> Lmao. If you're fretting over a $20 spot,,, you had better stay a part timer. I had just finished a nice couple days Mon and Tues when I noticed a second outrigger leaking on my bucket. Basically another $2800 for a new cylinder, (plus $450 labor). Of course then there's the other one that was leaking in the first place. Then I suppose # 3 will start leaking (can hardly wait!!). Ahh, the riches...$$$. Lol.


I'm scratching my head trying to figure out why you wouldn't just repack it yourself ??? Last one I did was 40$ or so ...as far as 20$ on a 200$ order yeah that's worth the 15 min to compare to me I was taking a crap when i did it anyhow.... So if blowing like 3grand on one outrigger cuz a seal is leaking means your big time well I guess I will just stay part time 

Jesse


----------



## gorman

Just got word a guy was sent through a chipper today in Stonington, CT. About 40 minute work drive from my shop.


----------



## tree MDS

Had three seals priffessio


13TreeWorks said:


> I'm scratching my head trying to figure out why you wouldn't just repack it yourself ??? Last one I did was 40$ or so ...as far as 20$ on a 200$ order yeah that's worth the 15 min to compare to me I was taking a crap when i did it anyhow.... So if blowing like 3grand on one outrigger cuz a seal is leaking means your big time well I guess I will just stay part time
> 
> Jesse



Had three seals professionally repacked do far, they all leaked. But I guess you'd know better than the shops I've taken it to so far. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Just got word a guy was sent through a chipper today in Stonington, CT. About 40 minute work drive from my shop.



Ouch. Wonder what he did to deserve that!!?? Or you mean it was an accident?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Ouch. Wonder what he did to deserve that!!?? Or you mean it was an accident?



I can't assume. Probably a home owner trying to save money not hiring a biz to come and chip branches. But then again, could be some shady ****.


----------



## tree MDS

God, if I ever get chipped I hope its at least by a respectable chipper, not one of those little baby Vermeer's the rental places let out. That's all I ask.


----------



## KenJax Tree

gorman said:


> I can't assume. Probably a home owner trying to save money not hiring a biz to come and chip branches. But then again, could be some shady ****.


Or some guy clearing the feed shoot with his foot


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> God, if I ever get chipped I hope its at least by a respectable chipper, not one of those little baby Vermeer's the rental places let out. That's all I ask.


Oh you'd only loose an arm or leg.


KenJax Tree said:


> Or some guy clearing the feed shoot with his foot


Never done that nope dunno what you are talking about. Well i guess I've never "cleared" the feed, more get pissed at the big ass pile of sticks that won't go in and ninja kick it...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> Had three seals priffessio
> 
> 
> Had three seals professionally repacked do far, they all leaked. But I guess you'd know better than the shops I've taken it to so far. Lol.


There's not really alot to it make sure there's no damage to the chrome causing the failure make sure there facing the correct direction oil for reassembly and don't rip them up putting it back together I'm not some sort of mechanical wizard but seriously if you seen what gets replaced you would have a fit over the 40$ they charge its about 4 oz of rubbery plastic they don't sprinkle magic no leaky dust on them at the factory or anything .... I did my bobcat and backhoe attachment all in one day 3 years later no leaks no drifting they just work like they should 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks

MDS if you ever end up in the Mohawk valley bring a seal kit for the leaky one I'll fix ya up show you how much fun being frugal is 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

Right. Because some part timer hillbilly inbred with no hardhat and a two wheel drive old Chevy knows more than a full time hydraulic shop. Losing my sense of humor. Go **** yourself.


----------



## Blakesmaster

I ****ed a big acer in the ass today. That's what I did.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Seriously watch it on YouTube you'll be upset with the " full time hydraulic shop " after you do ...but if you feel like you need to poke fun at me and my old 2wd Chevy remember that old Chevy's not leaking on any lawns if you wanna throw money away have fun keep taking it to your professionals I don't see why you need to get all **** hurt with me I'm just trying to help you out maybe I should try to rape your wallet so we can be friends 

Jesse


----------



## Black Dogg

13TreeWorks said:


> Just ended up ordering 3 groundskeeper rakes because customers were so impressed with them they had to have them and a Pacific kevlar for myself saved 20$ ordering from wesspur over tree stuff sure il have to wait an extra week but I don't need it tomorrow either 20$ may not be much but what's granpappy say waste not want not or something like that ?? I have nothing against tree stuff but I just don't see what makes them so special they seem to have a very strong following on here ... Good marketing ??
> 
> Jesse



I have not dealt with Treestuff yet (might place my first order soon, though, as Wesspur doesn't carry the x-small X-Ring) but Wesspur has always treated me right and the wait time is not bad either. When I ordered my climbing kit two years ago it arrived within four days; I'd say that's pretty quick for coming across the country with standard shipping.

Black Dogg


----------



## pro94lt

It's not the seal that's expensive... it's getting the cylinder out of the truck. And a lot of the bucket truck outrigger rams are pitted... parts from altec for mine for just the seals were 400. Labor was 2700. And I was happy to spend the 3k. I'd spent a week with a press and torch burning hammering and cursing. It was the first thing in my life I gave up on or hired out.


----------



## treebilly

Yeah it sucks removing those cylinders. We did it two weeks ago and then took it in to be rebuilt. Used a semi wrecker to pick the truck up high enough to slip it out. PITA but not 3 grand.


----------



## tree MDS

pro94lt said:


> It's not the seal that's expensive... it's getting the cylinder out of the truck. And a lot of the bucket truck outrigger rams are pitted... parts from altec for mine for just the seals were 400. Labor was 2700. And I was happy to spend the 3k. I'd spent a week with a press and torch burning hammering and cursing. It was the first thing in my life I gave up on or hired out.



Labor is about $400- $450 to swap out outrigger, or change seals (well worth it to me). Seal kit (I supplied) from Altec was around $150 (LRIII). If the outrigger barrel is rusty and pitted, (which is my problem), no seal is going to hold, you're right there.


----------



## acer-kid

tree MDS said:


> Labor is about $400- $450 to swap out outrigger, or change seals (well worth it to me). Seal kit (I supplied) from Altec was around $150 (LRIII). If the outrigger barrel is rusty and pitted, (which is my problem), no seal is going to hold, you're right there.



Fack it then, buy a new truck. Spending money rules.


----------



## tree MDS

acer-kid said:


> Fack it then, buy a new truck. Spending money rules.



I already bought a new tractor this year. Bucket is gonna have to wait a bit. Lol. I'll deal with the outriggers, then they'll be good for another 18 years or do. I got that truck under control, and its paid for. Been a long steady war, but I will prevail. This is just one of the last annoying things for a bit. Lol


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> Labor is about $400- $450 to swap out outrigger, or change seals (well worth it to me). Seal kit (I supplied) from Altec was around $150 (LRIII). If the outrigger barrel is rusty and pitted, (which is my problem), no seal is going to hold, you're right there.


So let me get this straight I'm right about the pitting but I'm still an inbreed hillbilly with no hardhat ....... " professional hydraulic shop "should have told you they were pitted and suggested having them re chromed or replaced depending on cost and down time if they did and you had them just repack it well shame on you if they dident shame on them ..... I know a lil bit about hydraulics but not buckets as I don't have one have no need yet why is it that the outrigger cylinders rust and pit ??? 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

The barrel is the outside of the cylinder, you inbred, limpwristed, part time hilljack!!! No re chroming needed. Stupid ****!! I been doing this **** 28 years, hillbilly inbred, thanks for your input though. Now **** off!!!


----------



## tree MDS

but I do wish we had a young man of your exceptional talent and skillset over this way.


----------



## tree MDS

What is your full time job anyway?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> The barrel is the outside of the cylinder, you inbred, limpwristed, part time hilljack!!! No re chroming needed. Stupid ****!! I been doing this **** 28 years, hillbilly inbred, thanks for your input though. Now **** off!!!



A little viscous, eh? or are you drunk?,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## murphy4trees

Blakesmaster said:


> I ****ed a big acer in the ass today. That's what I did.




It ain't that big if you can reach it with that bucket..

ps.. did you miss me?


----------



## treebilly

Had a beautiful day. A shame to remove this big red oak but it was a lot of fun


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> A little viscous, eh? or are you drunk?,,,,,,,
> Jeff



Getting there now. Was just a little crabby at that point.


----------



## JRoland

Dead sugar pines today. 9 trees, had to fall all but 3 against the lean.


----------



## Blakesmaster

murphy4trees said:


> It ain't that big if you can reach it with that bucket..
> 
> ps.. did you miss me?




It was big enough, Captain Awesome. 

Ps.. Not especially.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> What is your full time job anyway?


Welder fabricator / Cutter grind technician / tool inspection / machine setter / line animal I've have a few ..... And I'm sick of it all that's why I'm getting into trees 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> The barrel is the outside of the cylinder, you inbred, limpwristed, part time hilljack!!! No re chroming needed. Stupid ****!! I been doing this **** 28 years, hillbilly inbred, thanks for your input though. Now **** off!!!


So your the cylinder wall itself is rusting through ???? Well of course repacking won't help it you need a new cylinder why dident you just say that .,... Bla bla bla I think it's time for me to go **** myself again .... Considering that this is the whatdja do thread I'm thinking you want me to take pics or a video or something so you can watch honestly why else would you be so adamant about me raw dawgin rosie palmer ?? On the up swing all this fist fornicating is doing wonders for my limp wrist 

Jesse


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Calm down Jesse, your a new guy. We all caught a rash of **** from the older members when we started posting. Take it with a grain of salt, spoon of sugar, or ignore it... If he doesnt want your advice save your time and post to someone in need of advice your qualified to give... Good luck with your little company. Keep climbing, do it safe and do the job right. May all your tie in points be secure and let the dust fall like snow.


----------



## no tree to big

Wayne I would like to point out our saws should never make dust [emoji39] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Calm down Jesse, your a new guy. We all caught a rash of **** from the older members when we started posting. Take it with a grain of salt, spoon of sugar, or ignore it... If he doesnt want your advice save your time and post to someone in need of advice your qualified to give... Good luck with your little company. Keep climbing, do it safe and do the job right. May all your tie in points be secure and let the dust fall like snow.


Sry if I seemed irritated or upset but we'll I'm not I find it hilarious that someone can get so upset over something so petty after all it dident this all start back when I ordered from wesspur not tree stuff and saved 20$ .... This morning I took it with a shovel of top soil and finished the disappearing tree act






Jesse


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Who got upset over where YOU spend your money? They are close, so I get quicker shipping. Even better deals if I have the time to walk through the door. (hour away) I was just wondering what was cheaper at wespur then treestuff? Nothing I have bought so far. Congrats for finding the best deal you could! Small companies like mine and yours and a few others who visit this site need to be frugal at times. Just not where safety is involved. lol Good luck and let the CHIPS ( thanks no tree) rain on the groundies hard hat.....lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Big companies need to be frugal too.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Big companies need to be frugal too.
> Jeff


Jeff are you the frugalest of them all?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

jefflovstrom said:


> Big companies need to be frugal too.
> Jeff


Thank you [emoji106] 

Jesse


----------



## jefflovstrom

13TreeWorks said:


> Thank you [emoji106]
> 
> Jesse



I have a monthly expense account and an American Express card and have to account for my spending,,,sometimes I am not frugal for the right reasons, (like not buying Vietnamese knives for a morbark) but I can justify my spending. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

We just added another Morbark yesterday,, Beever M15RX, only 1 in feed roller,,,,114hp cat motor,,,$50,000 well spent.
Jeff


----------



## 13TreeWorks

jefflovstrom said:


> I have a monthly expense account and an American Express card and have to account for my spending,,,sometimes I am not frugal for the right reasons, (like not buying Vietnamese knives for a morbark) but I can justify my spending.
> Jeff


The Vietnamese knives because of quality or politics ??? Just curious 

Jesse


----------



## jefflovstrom

13TreeWorks said:


> The Vietnamese knives because of quality or politics ??? Just curious
> 
> Jesse



I have posted here in the past with pic's of the knives that have broke,,inferior steel,,no politic's,,there is a reason the knives from Morbark are twice the price than Zenith knives. I hear all Vermeer chippers come stock with Zenith but if I ever get a Vermeer,(not), I would buy USA made steel.
Jeff


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Good to know 

Jesse


----------



## climbhightree

Cleaned up this today



























This pick with the mini didn't quite go as planned



"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## Oak Savanna

climbhightree said:


> Cleaned up this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pick with the mini didn't quite go as planned
> 
> 
> 
> "Kiss My Axe"
> Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
> Certified Arborist
> Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
> www.climbhightree.com
> https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
> https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
> https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2





Gotta love those jobs!! That ding in the car should buff right out!!


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> I have posted here in the past with pic's of the knives that have broke,,inferior steel,,no politic's,,there is a reason the knives from Morbark are twice the price than Zenith knives. I hear all Vermeer chippers come stock with Zenith but if I ever get a Vermeer,(not), I would buy USA made steel.
> Jeff



You're talking about Simmonds knives right?


----------



## treebilly

Is that a 650 Climbhightree ? I just bought one and haven't had any time to use it much. Seems like a decent size piece you dropped.


----------



## climbhightree

treebilly said:


> Is that a 650 Climbhightree ? I just bought one and haven't had any time to use it much. Seems like a decent size piece you dropped.


Yep the 650tx. 

Sugar maple log about 20" by 5'....guessing. It was the full with of a ford fusion.

Log from other side 





Carrying the log that was on the car 


"Kiss My Axe"
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## treebilly

I think I'm gonna like my new toy


----------



## JRoland

Did a little crane job today, another dead pine. Im going to have to get a go pro or take better / more pics like the cool kids.


----------



## JRoland

Another dead tree. 32"DBH 140 ft dead white fir leaning over cabin. Not leaning back real hard, still climbed it and put a line in.
Was able to work a labor trade with a lot guy who had a mini skid steer to move it out of the backyard. In return had to go drop two more dead fir trees for him. I remember back before all the trees were dead.....


----------



## treebilly

Beetle kill?


----------



## JRoland

The ponderosa pines are having a rough time of it here. Drought and beetles. 
Hopefully El Niño comes this winter.


----------



## tree MDS

Cat rescue is officially NOT a specialty of the MDS. I don't think he's gonnna try that again any time soon. I don't have the patience to type the whole story, but suffice it to say that hinging the branch the cat is on down onto the one below it (in hopes that the vicious little ***** would climb onto that and scamper down) turned out to be a bad bet. "Gigi" bailed and just missed a boulder 20' down. "Reeeowww... Ka-thump", is probably not the sound of a successful cat rescue, ideally. Thing ran off after that. I hope it's alright. 

I told them it would come down on its own eventually, but they didn't wanna hear it. Lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Cat rescue is officially NOT a specialty of the MDS. I don't think he's gonnna try that again any time soon. I don't have the patience to type the whole story, but suffice it to say that hinging the branch the cat is on down onto the one below it (in hopes that the vicious little ***** would climb onto that and scamper down) turned out to be a bad bet. "Gigi" bailed and just missed a boulder 20' down. "Reeeowww... Ka-thump", is probably not the sound of a successful cat rescue, ideally. Thing ran off after that. I hope it's alright.
> 
> I told them it would come down on its own eventually, but they didn't wanna hear it. Lol.



Oh for ****'s sake...


----------



## KenJax Tree

PETA is organizing a protest outside the MDS world headquarters as i type this[emoji1]


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> PETA is organizing a protest outside the MDS world headquarters as i type this[emoji1]


That's just his fan club.....

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

That cat was downright antisocial from the get go. Guy told me when it goes to the vet it needs to be "very heavily sedated, and they need to wear thick leather gloves". So I already knew the background on this thing. ****er clawed my knuckle and everything. Was pretty much game on after that. Lol. Last tree that thing tries climbing for a while I bet.


----------



## Tree Pig

Hey all... just stopped in to say hello and find out what I am doing wrong...


----------



## KenJax Tree

You're about to find out


----------



## gorman

I got a staph infection from a cat rescue once. It's name....... Was Adam Ant.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> That cat was downright antisocial from the get go. Guy told me when it goes to the vet it needs to be "very heavily sedated, and they need to wear thick leather gloves". So I already knew the background on this thing. ****er clawed my knuckle and everything. Was pretty much game on after that. Lol. Last tree that thing tries climbing for a while I bet.


cats aren't particular, they hate everybody.


----------



## treebilly

tree MDS said:


> Cat rescue is officially NOT a specialty of the MDS. I don't think he's gonnna try that again any time soon. I don't have the patience to type the whole story, but suffice it to say that hinging the branch the cat is on down onto the one below it (in hopes that the vicious little ***** would climb onto that and scamper down) turned out to be a bad bet. "Gigi" bailed and just missed a boulder 20' down. "Reeeowww... Ka-thump", is probably not the sound of a successful cat rescue, ideally. Thing ran off after that. I hope it's alright.
> 
> I told them it would come down on its own eventually, but they didn't wanna hear it. Lol.



Big shot gets them down pretty well. I've heard the APTA is even more efficient


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Cat rescue is officially NOT a specialty of the MDS. I don't think he's gonnna try that again any time soon. I don't have the patience to type the whole story, but suffice it to say that hinging the branch the cat is on down onto the one below it (in hopes that the vicious little ***** would climb onto that and scamper down) turned out to be a bad bet. "Gigi" bailed and just missed a boulder 20' down. "Reeeowww... Ka-thump", is probably not the sound of a successful cat rescue, ideally. Thing ran off after that. I hope it's alright.
> 
> I told them it would come down on its own eventually, but they didn't wanna hear it. Lol.



So, how much did you make on that job,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> PETA is organizing a protest outside the MDS world headquarters as i type this[emoji1]



Taco del gato,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## KenJax Tree

The MDS must've just left his Village People audition before the rescue[emoji1]


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

KenJax Tree said:


> PETA is organizing a protest outside the MDS world headquarters as i type this[emoji1]


why would 
People 
Eating 
Tasty 
Animals 
care about that cat? The way I heard it they are stringy and taste like crap...


----------



## Zale

Well MDS at least you tried and can now cross that off your bucket list. I've never done one myself. I'm a firm believer in what goes up, will come down.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I rescued this parrot awhile back, they really had to talk me into it but they promised me it wouldn't fly away once I got to it. I was looking for a crotch to shoot with the big shot and it seemed the best one was about 2 feet to the left of the parrot so I took it. Good thing my aim was on target. I wonder if they realized how close their parrot came to being blasted.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Tree Pig said:


> Hey all... just stopped in to say hello and find out what I am doing wrong...



Should of had your ladder leaning against the wires, so the ladder will stay up when the tree goes over.


----------



## acer-kid

BC WetCoast said:


> Should of had your ladder leaning against the wires, so the ladder will stay up when the tree goes over.


I saw that too.
Silly rabbit.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang hot and humid,,,Beware El Nino!
It was a baking, blistering, boiling, basting, broiling, beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang hot and humid,,,Beware El Nino!
> It was a baking, blistering, boiling, basting, broiling, beautiful day!
> Jeff



Well well well Jeff. Looks like the tables have turned here. It was about 65 degrees today and as dry and witch's cooz. If your want to come out and hang I have a spare guest room. After my mother in law leaves.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Well well well Jeff. Looks like the tables have turned here. It was about 65 degrees today and as dry and witch's cooz. If your want to come out and hang I have a spare guest room. After my mother in law leaves.



I now hate you,,,,
Jeff


----------



## squad143

Enjoyed another beautiful fall day








Beautiful working weather (10°C - 50°F)
A little chilly at night though (5°C - 41°F)
They're calling for wet flurries on the weekend. I hope they're wrong


----------



## JRoland

Nice day in my neck of the woods too


----------



## tree MDS

Came home a little heavy and a little later than usual tonight. Shh. Finished a three day job and had three more come in at the end. Nice. A little stuffing whole trees in the chipper with the tractor, a wraptor ride up a good sized spruce for some pruning.. some more tractoring. Then some beer.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> I now hate you,,,,
> Jeff


you have officially arrived if jeff hates you. its a badge of distinction


----------



## gorman

dbl612 said:


> you have officially arrived if jeff hates you. its a badge of distinction



I'm teeming with excitement.


----------



## rtsims

Got stung in the temple last night by what I think was a hornet. Woke up this morning and my left eye is swollen shut and feels like some big sum beech gave me a right hook. Sorry boys your on your own today! Benadryl and survivor man, and coffee of coarse. 
It's amazing what such a little insect can do.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

rtsims said:


> Got stung in the temple last night by what I think was a hornet. Woke up this morning and my left eye is swollen shut and feels like some big sum beech gave me a right hook. Sorry boys your on your own today! Benadryl and survivor man, and coffee of coarse.
> It's amazing what such a little insect can do.


Pics ?? 

Jesse


----------



## KenJax Tree

Maybe it was a bald faced hornet...them SOB's are brutal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Picked up a couple MS201TC saws today. Have not started them yet. Any of you guys have an opinion of them. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Picked up a couple MS201TC saws today. Have not started them yet. Any of you guys have an opinion of them.
> Jeff



I was down at the dealer the other day picking up a pole saw section. They didn't have any in stock, but said they sold one to another tree service owner I'm familiar with (been around forever, pretty legitimate). Said the guy was raving about it. Said not much impresses him, but this saw did. The owner of the shop said it was actually a 201TCM? That part confused me a little, but I assume its the same saw? At any rate, this guy said he's given up on finding and rebuilding 200T's after running it. I said I'd give it a while after hearing such great things about that T540 piece of ****, and then running out and buying one. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I was down at the dealer the other day picking up a pole saw section. They didn't have any in stock, but said they sold one to another tree service owner I'm familiar with (been around forever, pretty legitimate). Said the guy was raving about it. Said not much impresses him, but this saw did. The owner of the shop said it was actually a 201TCM? That part confused me a little, but I assume its the same saw? At any rate, this guy said he's given up on finding and rebuilding 200T's after running it. I said I'd give it a while after hearing such great things about that T540 piece of ****, and then running out and buying one. Lol.



Thanks, the T540 is a good saw but some things I do not like about them. I will let you know how the new 201's are tomorrow.
Cost is a little more than the Husky.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Thanks, the T540 is a good saw but some things I do not like about them. I will let you know how the new 201's are tomorrow.
> Cost is a little more than the Husky.
> Jeff



Lol. I bet they all "rip" from the rear view mirror.. as you lean forward and crank up the AC..


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Thanks, the T540 is a good saw but some things I do not like about them. I will let you know how the new 201's are tomorrow.
> Cost is a little more than the Husky.
> Jeff



What don't you like about them? I'm shopping around for a new climbing saw.


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> What don't you like about them? I'm shopping around for a new climbing saw.



They stall and flood frequently. Mine won't start consistently unless I throttle it while pulling the cord. They do boast a substantial gas tank. It lasts a long time in the tree before it needs refueling. 
Power-wise it's ok.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Dose anyone run echo in the tree ?? I have no idea what they offer but in a top handle but am considering all options I'm thinking of replacing my 192 been a good saw but just want to step up from that and have a backup other than my silky 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

13TreeWorks said:


> Dose anyone run echo in the tree ?? I have no idea what they offer but in a top handle but am considering all options I'm thinking of replacing my 192 been a good saw but just want to step up from that and have a backup other than my silky
> 
> Jesse



Two words: tag sales. Just saying.


----------



## gorman

I'm pretty close to switching to a webbing sling or no-knot system for rigging after watching these guys fumble trying to untie knots all day. They work hard though. One guy had his wife shuttle some coffees to the job site.


----------



## squad143

Had a buddy send this to me




Yeah.... I forwarded it


----------



## Pelorus

3 huskies going nowhere fast.
Nothing terribly suprising about that photo...........
Could never get more than two years of reliability out of any of quite a few of those things I owned, whereas my Stihl collection has been faithful over the long haul.


----------



## monaco

Split half a cord. Located an underground hornet nest for future tactical elimination.


----------



## pro94lt

squad143 said:


> Had a buddy send this to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.... I forwarded it



That picture is so true... they come in running that mouth and usually don't make it to the next pay period


----------



## RDAA

gorman said:


> They stall and flood frequently. Mine won't start consistently unless I throttle it while pulling the cord. They do boast a substantial gas tank. It lasts a long time in the tree before it needs refueling.
> Power-wise it's ok.


I bought one right when they came out. Ran it for a while it would run rich, flood out, and wouldn't idle. It got a carb body warranteed . It runs ok now but gets temperamental at times. I bought a second one when the storm came through this summer. It also went into the shop because it wouldn't stay idling. I like the saw when it runs well but the handle has cracked somehow too. My 201 t has been ran hard for 4 years with fuel and air filter changes and zero issues.


----------



## Zale

I'll scratch Husky off the list.


----------



## lucky_dad01

Toasty oak tree removal



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims




----------



## 13TreeWorks

rtsims said:


> View attachment 454142


I got nailed in the eye lid last summer when I decided to try beekeeping ..... Went to work like that it was about 3 days before i could keep my eye open 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Not tree related but there's snow in the air today so I installed this now Im nice and toasty






Jesse


----------



## Axmeaquestion

Real men use fire


----------



## tree MDS

It's fall in CT again. Let's all cut down our beautiful trees cuz we're sick of raking the leaves... oh, and while you're at it, leave all the 3" limbs for firewood. Lol. Whatever, it's a living.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

The oll lady has bad allergies..,. She's defective but I'm stuck with her ..... if I had my way I would have a rocket mass heater 

Jesse


----------



## Axmeaquestion

The best is when people tell me their London planes are dying because "the barks falling off"


----------



## squad143

13TreeWorks said:


> Not tree related but there's snow in the air today so I installed this now Im nice and toasty
> 
> Jesse



We just got our first small snow shower today. Just a dusting. It's going to -6°C (21°F) tonight.


----------



## squad143

Axmeaquestion said:


> Real men use fire


Yup


----------



## anlrolfe

1) Taught cpr refresher 
2)Bernheim forest fall color fest 
3) Church
4) p-jams, slippers & beer


----------



## Pelorus

Island treework today. 
Brought along a Japanese exchange student,,,,,warned him it was gonna be really cold, and offered him a pair of Carhardt insulated coveralls, which he declined. Too bad for him. Kids these days.....


----------



## squad143

Pelorus said:


> Island treework today.
> Brought along a Japanese exchange student,,,,,warned him it was gonna be really cold, and offered him a pair of Carhardt insulated coveralls, which he declined. Too bad for him. Kids these days.....


Is that a Stanley boat Dave?


----------



## Pelorus

No, it's made by some other outfit.
Had me fooled though; it sure looks like a Stanley.
He got it (used) a couple of years ago, with the motor for $10G


----------



## Pelorus

the boat, the kid.
Skeleton Lake. apparently formed by a meteor.


----------



## mckeetree

Followed this super gorgeous early fortyish blonde gal around for over an hour today looking and talking about her trees. Kinda short blousy sun dress. Lord O' misery....what a body that chick had...wow. Finally her brother come over from down the street and says "Ok, this party is over dude. Send her an email with the price and details."


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Followed this super gorgeous early fortyish blonde gal around for over an hour today looking and talking about her trees. Kinda short blousy sun dress. Lord O' misery....what a body that chick had...wow. Finally her brother come over from down the street and says "Ok, this party is over dude. Send her an email with the price and details."



I would have told the guy that if she wasn't gonna suck my **** he better.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Hired a contractor the other day, first couple of little limbs flipped and about hit the house, I thought, " well, maybe its jitters". So he goes up there and starts sending big stuff out nice and proper then all the sudden he ties this monster on and starts back cutting it with no notch, the thing chairs all up in his face and gets into the rigging, I thought, " I hope he lernt his lesson". So he proceeds to destroy this tree for awhile literally crushing us groundies and everything is going OK till he again decides he don't need no front cut on the limb he has his lanyard around, I shut the chipper down and was going to tell him but thought better of it and just watched as it peeled down to his lanyard and broke just above it. Then, for the grand finally, he drops the top onto a big ass horn he left, I was all set to run the thing to the ground nice and easy but it jammed onto that stub hard and I was like, " He's gotta be dead now!" but I locked the rope off and watched him cut the stub which made the top drop another 5 feet slamming him again.

One day I am going to get my **** together and stop all this tree work nonsense. There is a life out there waiting for me, all I have to do is just go get it.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

So, my company has been dead for a couple weeks now. Had a few calls, gave a few estimates, but no real work. Kevin says that a company he used to work for in Indy is in need of some help. Small company ISA certified arborist, pay is decent, guys not an ***hole, so why not bills gotta get paid right? The last thing I want to do is call my old boss and go back to lawn care, and im nutz if I think the ol lady will let me go back to bouncing at the strip club... So been in indy the last week playing groundie I mean not really all that different then working for myself unless its a small tree that Kevin and I thought I could do and not destroy anything...lol But guys got a nasty chipper and chip truck. His current bucket truck is down, but he is buying a new rear mount, the company that he is buying it through has been letting him demo a different model because thats all they had in I guess. It goes back Monday so until the new one comes in its all climbing work. Really im just glad to be working for a decent person who appreciates hard work, and still be working with trees, saws, ropes, and a chipper. He said he was really happy with Kevin and I as a team, and I think we may have found a new home when business is slow on our end. Its a little different working for this guy, hes all about production. Safe production, but not a whole lot of time for pics, and mostly 10-12 hour days... All in all it was a beautiful brisk and cool week in Indiana, wonderful weather to be working with trees. I can honestly say I love my job, working for myself, or Darin.


----------



## no tree to big

That's a Hella lot of chips on a single axle truck!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Yep, if you fill it up.


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> Yep, if you fill it up.


Well what fun is it to come in with a half load? He does have a vermeer so he'd be lucky to fill the front half the truck anyway

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Lots if it's Friday


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Well after a few months of using a 6" chipper, that 1800xl is a beast... We were feeding it 14"-18" elm and popular today, and we have been able to fill that chip truck every day I have worked. Granted it takes 10-12 hours.... But I havent seen him drive it home with less then a full load yet!


----------



## no tree to big

Our chip truck is like 22 yards I fill it twice in 6.5 working hrs and generally I need just a little more. And we don't chip very big. The other day I had a load out by 930 another by lunch. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

We don't chip big hard wood, he has a bobcat for large logs and he sells fire wood. Not saying the chipper takes 12 hours of constant chipping to fill that truck by any means, but with one guy maybe two dragging brush it takes a while. Oh and it fills up faster on the removals then the pruning, but he has had a lot of pruning lined up its fall here and they are ready.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Removed a 40ft pine for a good friend who's going through a rough time ....... Good healthy tree beautiful day for a climb ...... Nice view fall colors and snow in the air good day to take my time and enjoy what i m doing 

Jesse


----------



## Xforce41

Did 9 big pines today for a buddy.
Repaying favors.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Was that re payed and one up, or did you just owe him a really big favor?


----------



## Xforce41

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Was that re payed and one up, or did you just owe him a really big favor?


We trade favors, he gets me alot of work, and he has helped me plenty with patio work at my house.
We filled 3 Tri axles with chips today.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Xforce41 said:


> We trade favors, he gets me alot of work, and he has helped me plenty with patio work at my house.
> We filled 3 Tri axles with chips today.


sounds like a good friend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Two big Torrey pine stumps done in 30 minutes, stumper fit thru a 36" gate. 


Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

That's one sexy beast

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Not the best pic, but you can see the chip truck and tractor down there. Me and my weekday idiot are annihilating this row of spruce and hemlock floppers. Pulled 40 yards out in about five hours. Pretty fun job. I couldn't resist bidding this one to get it. Especially nice with an endless chip dump five minutes down the road.


----------



## JRoland

More dead trees on the agenda for tomorrow....


----------



## rtsims

Working in the dark at costco this morning.


----------



## no tree to big

Beavers!!! 







Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

What's the temp up there this morning ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

It's warm today was cold last week 57 when I walked out the door 61 now 

We do this crap with ice on the water in February


----------



## lucky_dad01

It's money honey [emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

I forgot what I was gonna say,,,so
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> I forgot what I was gonna say,,,so
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



Oh, now I remember,, tho OP,(treevet,,Dave) was in my neighborhood last week and did not meet me for a beer!!
Oh well, I will ***** at him on FB.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> It's warm today was cold last week 57 when I walked out the door 61 now
> 
> We do this crap with ice on the water in February



You should move south,,problem solved.
Jeff


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Not the best pic, but you can see the chip truck and tractor down there. Me and my weekday idiot are annihilating this row of spruce and hemlock floppers. Pulled 40 yards out in about five hours. Pretty fun job. I couldn't resist bidding this one to get it. Especially nice with an endless chip dump five minutes down the road.
> View attachment 454715


Yeah I'm pretty sure that's the one you killed us on.........like by half!


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure that's the one you killed us on.........like by half!



Lol. Sounds like you need to sharpen the pencil then.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like the MDS is taking today off. He was out all last weekend and probably will be this weekend too. **** it. Just couldn't get moving this am. Kinda nice being the boss sometimes.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Looks like the MDS is taking today off. He was out all last weekend and probably will be this weekend too. **** it. Just couldn't get moving this am. Kinda nice being the boss sometimes.



You going to have your workers mend chicken wire for the day?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You going to have your workers mend chicken wire for the day?



I've only got the one moron during the week, and he's independently wealthy (so to speak), so he can go **** himself if I decide to take a day off. I gave up trying to find a third guy. Had enough of meeting new personalities for this year. I've got other guys I work with on weekends. That's when I handle the more technical jobs. Works out pretty well for now. Of course I'm not good enough to be booked out three months like you and Blakes. Lol.


----------



## KenJax Tree

My son told me he is ready for a chain saw[emoji23]


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> My son told me he is ready for a chain saw[emoji23]



Nah. I think you'll be fine. Looks like a pretty normal kid. Doesn't appear nearly cross-eyed and inbred enough to make "arborist". Lol.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I've only got the one moron during the week, and he's independently wealthy (so to speak), so he can go **** himself if I decide to take a day off. I gave up trying to find a third guy. Had enough of meeting new personalities for this year. I've got other guys I work with on weekends. That's when I handle the more technical jobs. Works out pretty well for now. Of course I'm not good enough to be booked out three months like you and Blakes. Lol.



Independently wealthy. Is that a code word for weed dealer? As long as you don't have to spend half your day hovering over the guy like a cloud making sure he's not putting straight gas in the saws or diesel in the hydraulic tank then you're good. I've been a hovering cloud the last month with the new guy. No common sense in the least. 

I had a homeowner show up to a job site and told me if we wanted to remove an oak for him for $500 to mosey on over to his house. I laughed and said "yeah sure bud". We finished up early so I said to myself "why not?" Went over and saw it was an easy peasy oak. In and out in an hour. Thanks old man.


----------



## beastmaster

Been at this ranch house in Irvine all week. Someone topped all their euc's several years ago and now half of them died. Most of them are iffy as far as climbing goes because of decay, so we've been using the new spider lift. 
I trimmed a huge tamask tree today using the lift. Would of been a two day job if I had climbed it. I had to reduce some of the tips as several have all ready broke, any way did it in 4 hours. 
To use it at max height you have to have have it mostly straight up and down. But it'll get 60ft. I could see this thing paying for its self in time and production, not to overlook wear and tare on the climber. I haven't been exhausted like I normally am


----------



## Arclight

Did a job in Encinitas where our team trimmed a various assortment of trees -- easy work compared to the last job I went on at an avocado farm; that was brutal.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> Did a job in Encinitas where our team trimmed a various assortment of trees -- easy work compared to the last job I went on at an avocado farm; that was brutal.



What company are you with?
Jeff


----------



## Arclight

jefflovstrom said:


> What company are you with?
> Jeff


New Way


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> New Way



Cool, tell Wade and Oscar I said 'hi'
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Stubs selfie for kenjax..


----------



## squad143

Removed a basswood today.
Beat the rain.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. winter's coming, baby,, just saying!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry, forgot the smiley..


----------



## gorman

Removed about 10 white pines. Tops reaching over 100'. Owner wanted the wood (thank you). I hate these trees so much, especially when you top em out and the pitch squishes out like blood from a wound. Getting in your ropes, clothes and hair.


----------



## Arclight

jefflovstrom said:


> Cool, tell Wade and Oscar I said 'hi'
> Jeff



Will do!


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Stubs selfie for kenjax..
> View attachment 455754


[emoji23] thanks for that


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Spent some time with the parents and grandparents dug some taters trimmed a maple ..... Pulled this out of the jing weeds this weekend... Then Pulled it just shy of 300miles to get it home with no issues going to start going through it tomorrow night allreaddy know it needs new bearings all the way around on the carriage needs one upright replaced oil change and then see how it runs can't beat the price tho 



Jesse


----------



## rtsims

Shiny! For now.


----------



## tree MDS

That's a cornerstone piece of equipment right there. Very nice!


----------



## gorman

rtsims said:


> Shiny! For now. View attachment 456020
> View attachment 456021



I've never seen the exhaust coming out above the clutch like that. What engine is in it?


----------



## tree MDS

Tier four, remember? That's probably where it burns off its carbon, or whatever it does. That piece of crap new school tractor I have has a separate exhaust port coming out the hood that only gets used when its doing its cycling burn-off thing. Gay.


----------



## squad143

After taking down two sketchy trees yesterday (rotting Basswood & Lightning struck Pine), it was nice to be removing something healthy (Maples) for a change.
Before:




After:




During:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang long days for me,,I average 12 to 13 hours a day all week and then there are Saturdays,,also a couple hours on Sunday,
I embrace it, keeps me young,, 
You have to embrace it or you will go crazy,,
I know you guys know I always say 'it was a beautiful day'
True, but you have to make it a beautiful day,
I actually go into the day not knowing what possible scenario could keep this from being a beautiful day,,
I am so glad we change the clocks this weekend 
I need to leave my house at 3am to set up for the guys to show up and get to work,
sounds weird, but we in San Diego only do commercial and not residential,,
I wish climber's was not a dying breed, climber's in California can write their own ticket, 

But all in all, it was a 'beautiful day'
Jeff


----------



## Zale

What's a top climber make? In my area they tend to top out at $30-35.


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang long days for me,,I average 12 to 13 hours a day all week and then there are Saturdays,,also a couple hours on Sunday,
> I embrace it, keeps me young,,
> You have to embrace it or you will go crazy,,
> I know you guys know I always say 'it was a beautiful day'
> True, but you have to make it a beautiful day,
> I actually go into the day not knowing what possible scenario could keep this from being a beautiful day,,
> I am so glad we change the clocks this weekend
> I need to leave my house at 3am to set up for the guys to show up and get to work,
> sounds weird, but we in San Diego only do commercial and not residential,,
> I wish climber's was not a dying breed, climber's in California can write their own ticket,
> 
> But all in all, it was a 'beautiful day'
> Jeff



You're company hasn't phased out climbers with spider lifts yet I take it? In my area there's three companies that just don't want to pay for a climber so they bought a 100k lift and have a Mexican run it.


----------



## tree MDS

I was doing a job out of my usual area earlier this year, there was a start up style operation cutting down the road. Beat up old trucks and the most humorous chipper/chip truck I've seen in years. That was fine, I mean everybody has to start somewhere. What bothered me was like four white guys in their early to mid 20's all watching a Mexican butcher these trees down. I was thinking to myself "man, these ****ing guys are that young, and they can't even start off climbing their own trees like real men". Nope, just hire a Mexican to do it for you. Kinda made me sick. Amazing how fast a guy can get a tree down when he doesn't give a flying **** what the hell gets smashed down below though!!


----------



## yepper

Had a nice easy day at shopping plaza parking lot trim. Lift n' shape on about 20 Lindens and a handful of crab apple and Locust. It's only day three as a groundie so I'm still on brush duty for the delicate trim jobs but not a single piece of it was over 4" so pretty cushy after the lifting at the start of the week. Learned some very useful stuff about pruning though and got a bit of practice moving the chip truck around a mostly quiet parking lot. I've soaked up a ton in less than a week and just getting started. Great to be doing this full time as I've wanted to for a while after a couple farm & sugarbush jobs that happened to involve a good bit of tree work. They're interested in training climbers too so the future is bright.


----------



## lucky_dad01

Just was day here, needed badly.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Those damn lot lizards are gonna be on you like flies on stink!!! Lol..


----------



## lucky_dad01

Maybe not [emoji102][emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Cat C3.4. 
What's strange to me is this motor runs at 1900 ish' rpm, is quiet, and rarely bogs down. The torque it must generate is unreal. Very happy with it. Saving a 3-4 man crew about 1-2 hrs a day, up to 3 hrs on large removals. It's enough to fit in several smaller jobs in the week. Pays its own $1160 payment in a week. Was scared to go into debt for it but man was it worth it.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Well if you have work stacked up, I can see how it could make it worth wild. Glad to hear its working out for you.


----------



## Stayalert

yepper said:


> Had a nice easy day at shopping plaza parking lot trim. Lift n' shape on about 20 Lindens and a handful of crab apple and Locust. It's only day three as a groundie so I'm still on brush duty for the delicate trim jobs but not a single piece of it was over 4" so pretty cushy after the lifting at the start of the week. Learned some very useful stuff about pruning though and got a bit of practice moving the chip truck around a mostly quiet parking lot. I've soaked up a ton in less than a week and just getting started. Great to be doing this full time as I've wanted to for a while after a couple farm & sugarbush jobs that happened to involve a good bit of tree work. They're interested in training climbers too so the future is bright.


where in VT are you?


----------



## gorman

rtsims said:


> Cat C3.4.
> What's strange to me is this motor runs at 1900 ish' rpm, is quiet, and rarely bogs down. The torque it must generate is unreal. Very happy with it. Saving a 3-4 man crew about 1-2 hrs a day, up to 3 hrs on large removals. It's enough to fit in several smaller jobs in the week. Pays its own $1160 payment in a week. Was scared to go into debt for it but man was it worth it.



What did you get for an interest rate if you don't mind me asking. I looked at my paperwork for my chipper financing from 2006 when I bought mine new and they gave me 11%. Which isn't that good but they sneaked a $5100 line item in that pushed the rate to around 24%.


----------



## yepper

Stayalert said:


> where in VT are you?



Rutland working for Trees Incorporated, a local outfit not the nationwide company.


----------



## rtsims

Funny you ask. It's called a EFA loan. Equipment finance agreement. It's actually not based on an interest rate it's "payment driven". I know it sounds crazy but it's the truth. Essentially I'm paying 69k for a 55k item over 5 years. I tried to do the math and came up with something around 8-9%.

The early payoff is weird too. I can pay it off any time after 12 months, but I only end up saving 4k compared to riding out the term. Would love to save 4k though


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

just hangin out with a 250xp and my 661
yawnn what a boring day


----------



## Blakesmaster

Brought the new truck home this week. Figure it's best to have a few shiny things at the inevitable auction. Lol

















6.7 diesel. MP-9 box built by Southco. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

didn't get much done, just cut a cottonwood and couldnt get ahold of the stump grinder so HEY, rip that fuc#ER out


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

All i know is that i dont see pics of what you all did today


post some pics so we can criticize and make suggestions about your jobs aint what this thread is for??? 

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
GO LIONS STAFFORD SUCKS


----------



## no tree to big

did I over trim?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Huh?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Here is Monday
And below is Tuesday


----------



## treebilly

Wednesday I made money but the boss sure didn't


----------



## treebilly

One of Thursday's jobs


----------



## treebilly

And not one picture from today. No time on Fridays for that stuff. Get done. Go home. Relax.
It was a beautiful week


----------



## jefflovstrom

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> All i know is that i dont see pics of what you all did today
> 
> 
> post some pics so we can criticize and make suggestions about your jobs aint what this thread is for???
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> GO LIONS STAFFORD SUCKS



Who are you to criticize our work,,and why aren't you in 101?
Jeff


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

jefflovstrom said:


> Who are you to criticize our work,,and why aren't you in 101?
> Jeff



no need to criticize.....yet.

i would maybe use my double excavator stump grinder on that mega 100" stump treebilly


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

jefflovstrom said:


> Who are you to criticize our work,,and why aren't you in 101?
> Jeff



did you work today.....this week....

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

missed that light post.
missed that fence,
pissed of that neighbor,
still got paid
still got laid (sort of)


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

treebilly: 5596591 said:


> View attachment 457289
> One of Thursday's jobs


is that a rayco chipper i see?


----------



## treebilly

Just happened to log back in a moment ago. No it's not a rayco. It's a bc1800. Not my choice machine but still nice.


----------



## treebilly

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> no need to criticize.....yet.
> 
> i would maybe use my double excavator stump grinder on that mega 100" stump treebilly


I don't think that would fly for those stumps. Those trees were removed because they grew over the gas shut off valves. Tuesday's tree had a gas leak under it. Waiting on the gas co to vacate the line to grind.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

treebilly said:


> I don't think that would fly for those stumps. Those trees were removed because they grew over the gas shut off valves. Tuesday's tree had a gas leak under it. Waiting on the gas co to vacate the line to grind.



in Michigan we smoke cigs while we grind those damn consumer gas line stumps, better chance of gettin mugged at the light on the way home than blowin up but hey not everywhere is like good DEEETROOOIITTT


----------



## no tree to big

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> in Michigan we smoke cigs while we grind those damn consumer gas line stumps, better chance of gettin mugged at the light on the way home than blowin up but hey not everywhere is like good DEEETROOOIITTT


Jus curious how long u dun dis stuff yo

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

no tree to big said:


> Jus curious how long u dun dis stuff yo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



not long nuff. only bout tree years er so


----------



## Zale

This guy is more annoying than Aerial Arborist.


----------



## dbl612

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> missed that light post.
> missed that fence,
> pissed of that neighbor,
> still got paid
> still got laid (sort of)
> View attachment 457318


looks like a typical homeowners removal mess.


----------



## Blakesmaster

This site has few enforcers left it seems. MDS almost holding it down on his own with the hack bashing.


----------



## Coen

I like the truck blakesmaster.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

dbl612 said:


> looks like a typical homeowners removal mess.



please explain


----------



## KenJax Tree

Is that yellow rope braided hollow polypropylene?[emoji1]


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

one time i did use a garden hose to pull a tree, worked out pretty good.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

KenJax Tree said:


> Is that yellow rope braided hollow polypropylene?



yes it is, but i doubled it up duh


----------



## jefflovstrom

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> missed that light post.
> missed that fence,
> pissed of that neighbor,
> still got paid
> still got laid (sort of)
> View attachment 457318



True 'Hack' photo in this forum means the 'mod's' are sleeping,,
Don't feed the troll's!!
Jeff


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

jefflovstrom said:


> True 'Hack' photo in this forum means the 'mod's' are sleeping,,
> Don't feed the troll's!!
> Jeff



jeff post some pics of what you do besides call people names


----------



## jefflovstrom

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> jeff post some pics of what you do besides call people names



Go take a nap,,boy,,,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> jeff post some pics of what you do besides call people names


Jeff just drives around in his pickup occasionally he gets out and uses his whip. It's the most coveted position in the industry!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> jeff post some pics of what you do besides call people names


of all the people in this group,you are probably the last person on earth jeff has to justify his opinions to!


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> Jeff just drives around in his pickup occasionally he gets out and uses his whip. It's the most coveted position in the industry!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Don't forget about delivering hitch pins too


----------



## tree MDS

Just another nice fall day above the dirt. Gotta get them tulips before they get too big and frisky. Lol.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

tree MDS said:


> Just another nice fall day above the dirt. Gotta get them tulips before they get too big and frisky. Lol.
> View attachment 457477




nice chipper those things are friggin monsters


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

No tree work today. Attended one of my best friends weddings. First time I had been in a tux since I was a kid. We're not going to talk about last night...... the woman would kill me....


----------



## squad143

No trees for me today.
My wife got the candy ready for the kids.
I put a radio in the bucket truck


----------



## epicklein22

Had my ground guy grab some pictures today. Took down the last tree of 6 on this job. Still have a bunch of wood to move out. That elm log was all the dingo could pick up with me as a counterweight. About 22" diameter, tx425 dingo. Good day of Halloween fun.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Took the kids out for candy and the misscus passed out candy


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wife and kids out, I am home with a bunch of candy,(the good stuff), and no kids have come by.
It is a gated HOA with few kids,,last year the gate was left open but not this year. 
I have a lot of candy,,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Wife and kids out, I am home with a bunch of candy,(the good stuff), and no kids have come by.
> It is a gated HOA with few kids,,last year the gate was left open but not this year.
> I have a lot of candy,,,
> Jeff


Yet you are posting here [emoji81] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Yet you are posting here [emoji81]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



yup, because I am sitting here with a bunch of candy,, wanna come over,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> yup, because I am sitting here with a bunch of candy,, wanna come over,,
> Jeff



Creeper 






Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Is that Butch's ride?[emoji52]


----------



## JRoland

Tried to make sense of my wood pile today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Is that Butch's ride?[emoji52]



Oh,,you are bad!,,,lol,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Wife and kids out, I am home with a bunch of candy,(the good stuff), and no kids have come by.
> It is a gated HOA with few kids,,last year the gate was left open but not this year.
> I have a lot of candy,,,
> Jeff


good thing you don't have a van!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Wow Jeff, gated community, coveted whip cracker position with a prominent company. Sounds like the industry has been good to you. Next thing we know you will be talking about your 2 months paid vacation and the pilot license program you joined...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Wow Jeff, gated community, coveted whip cracker position with a prominent company. Sounds like the industry has been good to you. Next thing we know you will be talking about your 2 months paid vacation and the pilot license program you joined...



Lol, I get 3 weeks a year.
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Just another nice fall day above the dirt. Gotta get them tulips before they get too big and frisky. Lol.
> View attachment 457477


Dang it man, you ruined that pic for Chris with that silly chipper !!


----------



## gorman

Finished up another tall fat white pine job. Each one was about 100'. Not too fat though, about 30" dbh. Had to limb them with the bucket and then come down, move the bucket, the srt up and rig the tops because of a cesspool. The last one I'm on we were luckily able to bomb the limbs and top. It grew like a double 'S' and had a lean. Not the best spar for negative rigging.


----------



## tree MDS

My poor chipper ate a few feet of winch cable and the hook today. Threw half a brand new blade (second job) through the chute. Damn new guy. Don't touch my ****ing winch, cuz you got no idea what you're doing yet. Great kid, awesome worker, but I shouldn't have overlooked protocol. Should've been clear that the winch was off limits right off. I was feeding tops with the tractor when he pulled it out. It pissed me off, but I saw him double check that it was locked again, so I didn't get off the machine to look (smart kid I said to myself). Can't be too careful with this stuff.. ever. Thankfully no serious damage to the machine, just a tiny chip in the paint by the chute elbow and a few goughes in the wheel/knife pockets. I never thought anything like that would happen here. Sigh. Think again. Just a tough day all around.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Finished up another tall fat white pine job. Each one was about 100'. Not too fat though, about 30" dbh. Had to limb them with the bucket and then come down, move the bucket, the srt up and rig the tops because of a cesspool. The last one I'm on we were luckily able to bomb the limbs and top. It grew like a double 'S' and had a lean. Not the best spar for negative rigging.



Wait,,, was it fat or wasn't it fat?? I can't keep up. Damn those cesspools though, I hear you there!! Lol. Looks like nice work..


----------



## tree MDS

The other top blade is totally missing, all three bolts broke and blade in chip box. Second day on this set of blades.


----------



## gorman

Wow. I assume you're replacing the anvil too? What is all that gonna set you back? 
I've heard stories of steel rods going through and seizing engines.


----------



## tree MDS

Bolts, blades, anvil and hardware.. new cable while I'm at it (old one was shot anyway). I dunno, $700 maybe? Haha. Was swapping the blades and going the maintenance on the chipper while the chip truck was off soaking up $1680 in work (king pins, oil line leak, clutch adjustment, safety inspection). Whatever, I'm kinda used to it. The stupidly of this just really bothers me. But, like I said, its my fault. I should've be clear from the get go: no touch winchy!!!! I was always clear on that stuff in the past with new guys. Totally my fault.


----------



## treebilly

no tree to big said:


> Jeff just drives around in his pickup occasionally he gets out and uses his whip. It's the most coveted position in the industry!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


And earned every bit of it from what I've been told.


----------



## treebilly

MDS, have you ever thought of switching to amsteel line and timber hitching instead of a cable with a steel hook? Just wondering. I'm thinking of changing mine out as its getting worn out anyhow.


----------



## treebilly

KenJax Tree said:


> Is that Butch's ride?[emoji52]


Easy now. That's not a nice thing to say.


----------



## handsplit!

Cut on some big Ash today! Had the wife running hydros. Was a good day! Also got to test out this fellas Echo timberwolf.. i liked it. Light, tough, and had good torque. But i think think ms 290 18" b&c did circles around the cs 590 20 b&c.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Got the last of the bearings i was waiting for yesterday while I was out on the trim job from hell. All new wheels and bearings for the head and all new bearings for the blade guides as well. Found a standing dead hemlock and a yellow birch with the top knocked out of it to play around with. Afro truck had a moment thought it was a log skidder yanked the fat end of that hemlock out all 34ft of it 24 inches at the butt end cut the smallest log made 9 2x4s and ran out of daylight 






Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

Should be nastier than ever. Blades, bolts, anvil (plus hardware), cable and snugged up belts. Got off real lucky on that one!! Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Now tell the groundtard to keep his grubby mitts off the winch.

Nice touch with the beer can[emoji1]


----------



## tree MDS

This little gem was still down below, probably what saved my chute (thank god!!).


----------



## squad143

Took the morning off and planned to work this afternoon when I discovered that the PTO switch on the bucket truck wasn't working. After checking fuses and lines, I figured that I may have done something to the circuit board on the back of the switch when installing the stereo and power supply switch for the backup camera on Saturday.
My local International dealer didn't have one in stock, but their store in Mississauga did. After an hour drive there and another hour back my chance on the $140 board paid off and it's back working. 
On a plus side, during all this, we discovered the emergency backup pump for the hydraulics had corroded wires. Easier to fix at the shop than on the job site.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Should be nastier than ever. Blades, bolts, anvil (plus hardware), cable and snugged up belts. Got off real lucky on that one!! Back to work tomorrow.
> View attachment 458069



And keep a grease gun full, nearby!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

squad143 said:


> Took the morning off and planned to work this afternoon when I discovered that the PTO switch on the bucket truck wasn't working. After checking fuses and lines, I figured that I may have done something to the circuit board on the back of the switch when installing the stereo and power supply switch for the backup camera on Saturday.
> My local International dealer didn't have one in stock, but their store in Mississauga did. After an hour drive there and another hour back my chance on the $140 board paid off and it's back working.
> On a plus side, during all this, we discovered the emergency backup pump for the hydraulics had corroded wires. Easier to fix at the shop than on the job site.



Pre -Trip inspection,,,good job
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Just bought this baby last Friday (when I was doing the blades and other maintenance). Wink, wink. Good looking out though, hitch pin guy. Lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Just bought this baby last Friday (when I was doing the blades and other maintenance). Wink, wink. Good looking out though, hitch pin guy. Lol.
> View attachment 458114




Let me know how you like that thing. I was looking at them a while ago but haven't thought about them recently.


----------



## squad143

jefflovstrom said:


> Pre -Trip inspection,,,good job
> Jeff



I try. Really should have caught it on the weekend after installing the radio and power switch.
I'm pretty diligent about pre and post trip inspections. A little bit of time can save you allot of time later. I even wire the hitch pins to the hitches on a piece of aircraft safety wire. Less chance of them getting lost. Also keep spares in the truck.

I bought an electric grease gun this summer, they're great. Now if they only had one that could change its own tubes


----------



## treebilly

I need to get an electric grease gun as well. An excavating company I was working on a job with had them. 200+ employees and every one was given one. If the boss showed up and your equipment wasn't greased you were fired on the spot.


----------



## gorman

Got to use a 200t today that had less than 50 hrs on it. The power was intoxicating.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> Let me know how you like that thing. I was looking at them a while ago but haven't thought about them recently.


they work excellent.


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> I try. Really should have caught it on the weekend after installing the radio and power switch.
> I'm pretty diligent about pre and post trip inspections. A little bit of time can save you allot of time later. I even wire the hitch pins to the hitches on a piece of aircraft safety wire. Less chance of them getting lost. Also keep spares in the truck.
> 
> I bought an electric grease gun this summer, they're great. Now if they only had one that could change its own tubes



We have a fireman/treeman crossover in my area as well. Guy is super anal. I've seen him polishing the rims on his bucket at the gas station. Lol. Guy does seem to have some nice stuff though, that's for sure.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Yeah those guys really inspect and shine them trucks.....i don't recall ever seeing a dirty fire truck.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> We have a fireman/treeman crossover in my area as well. Guy is super anal. I've seen him polishing the rims on his bucket at the gas station. Lol. Guy does seem to have some nice stuff though, that's for sure.


And one of the best guys to work with I might add.... 
It's fun to get him going.....hey Glenn there's a new scratch on the door of your bucket, watch him run over all fired up. Love that guy.
Wire brushes and repaints the frames on the bucket, log truck and crane every winter.


----------



## BC WetCoast

KenJax Tree said:


> Yeah those guys really inspect and shine them trucks.....i don't recall ever seeing a dirty fire truck.



You do get bored of playing ping pong all the time.


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> You do get bored of playing ping pong all the time.



Yep. Time to toss back some sausages!!

No, I really didn't say that, was just being a smart ass...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Crazy weather for a beautiful day,,,
Dang, this year feels like one long day,,
By the way,
did I say,
today was a beautiful day,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

It was a beautiful day here too, gonna be all week 70-75 and sunny....usually the snow flakes are flying this time of year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> It was a beautiful day here too, gonna be all week 70-75 and sunny....us.



Whoo Whoo!
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> This guy is more annoying than Aerial Arborist.



Its OK. He is just hopped up on tree work. You know how it goes.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

floppin flush cuttin buckin some 4ft cottonwood with the 661 

did the whole job with a 193t and a 661
whatup stihl

not much just raping some 200ft urban cottonwoods


----------



## gorman

Why in the hell are you drinking fireball? That **** is made to rot your gut.


----------



## Zale

Girl drink drunk.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

ill post this pic for a lil reference of sizeometer 
guy in pic (the climber) is 6'6"

whatup tree people we take down monsters daily0


----------



## rtsims

Saturdays harvest


----------



## gorman

Looks like fowl play.


----------



## no tree to big

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> floppin flush cuttin buckin some 4ft cottonwood with the 661
> 
> did the whole job with a 193t and a 661
> whatup stihl
> 
> not much just raping some 200ft urban cottonwoods


Not really flopping when u got a climber in the tree bro... not really 200 feet bro... not really that complicated of a tree bro... 
when u make a cut the size of that flush cut 40 feet up then ur in a big cottonwood bro... 

Ps I'd bee more impressed if yall hard a hard hat on.........



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Hope them dead ducks wasn't habitating and feeding in some sewage lagoon before they got dispatched, er, harvested.


----------



## rtsims

Pelorus said:


> Hope them dead ducks wasn't habitating and feeding in some sewage lagoon before they got dispatched, er, harvested.



Wetlands on the family property


----------



## JRoland

Day 1 yard logging in the valley of death. 29 beetle kill pines to remove. No 200 ft tall urban cottonwoods, but still a decent sized job.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

no tree to big said:


> Not really flopping when u got a climber in the tree bro... not really 200 feet bro... not really that complicated of a tree bro...
> when u make a cut the size of that flush cut 40 feet up then ur in a big cottonwood bro...
> 
> Ps I'd bee more impressed if yall hard a hard hat on.........
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



just a lil love from the stands,

anyone catch what he did today?


----------



## tree MDS

rtsims said:


> Saturdays harvestView attachment 458615
> View attachment 458616



Why on earth are you doing that?? You look like an evil redneck. Just saying.


----------



## no tree to big

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> just a lil love from the stands,
> 
> anyone catch what he did today?


Sorry I was too bizzy trying to keep 4 ground guys bizzy

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

no tree to big said:


> Sorry I was too bizzy trying to keep 4 ground guys bizzy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



step ur game up get a foreman


----------



## no tree to big

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> step ur game up get a foreman


I am the foreman u jack wad

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

no tree to big said:


> I am the foreman u jack wad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Just to clarify ..... is a jack wad a product of a jack off or a tool used in the aid of a jack off ?? 

Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

13TreeWorks said:


> Just to clarify ..... is a jack wad a product of a jack off or a tool used in the aid of a jack off ??
> 
> Jesse


It's a clean up tool

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

no tree to big said:


> It's a clean up tool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Well that's why your foreman I simply cannot see how that works 

Jesse


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

last 6ft cut off an 80ft silver maple and i crack the neighbors brand new driveway....
he wasnt cool about it....
run for the hills or make it right?


----------



## gorman

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> last 6ft cut off an 80ft silver maple and i crack the neighbors brand new driveway....
> he wasnt cool about it....
> run for the hills or make it right?



That depends. If you want to progress then make it right and learn. If you want to continue these bonehead shenanigans then run with your tail between your legs. 

Use your insurance and learn. We all did.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You are a hack, so do what a hack does.
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> last 6ft cut off an 80ft silver maple and i crack the neighbors brand new driveway....
> he wasnt cool about it....
> run for the hills or make it right?


if you have to ask that question, you don't belong here.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> last 6ft cut off an 80ft silver maple and i crack the neighbors brand new driveway....
> he wasnt cool about it....
> run for the hills or make it right?


Nice job slick I'm curious as to how you managed to ass up the probibally the easiest portion of the removal ......BTW just asking if you should make it right means you suck FWIW 

Jesse


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

its settled RUN FOR THE HILLS


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

if you've never made a mistake then bring on the insults......


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

admit your mistakes and move on boys who has the guts to post em of forums?


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I blew a hole in a fence. This summer piece bounced and took off ..... Told my groundie he should of caught it he dident think so ...... Anyways I fixed the fence without a second thought everyone messes up and stuff dose happen but when it dose you have to own it or be ok with ppl considering you to be a vagina washing bag.

Jesse


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

13TreeWorks said:


> I blew a hole in a fence. This summer piece bounced and took off ..... Told my groundie he should of caught it he dident think so ...... Anyways I fixed the fence without a second thought everyone messes up and stuff dose happen but when it dose you have to own it or be ok with ppl considering you to be a vagina washing bag.
> 
> Jesse



definitely. respectful if you fix it. if you dont then i agree you are a joke. i wanted to see what the general pop thought about the honest mistakes we all make


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

now heres the big question, cut out and replace what i cracked or replace two 7x7 slabs ?


----------



## no tree to big

Brand new drive gets fixed right no little squares cause that **** looks horrible and will Crack apart 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

So how is replacing a 2x2 square not going to look like **** ?? You could cut it out and drill the existing slab and rebar it but i doubt you will ever get it to match the existing slab close enough not to notice there's a repair 

Jesse


----------



## Zale

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> now heres the big question, cut out and replace what i cracked or replace two 7x7 slabs ?



It's not up to you. What does the homeowner want to make it right?


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Zale said:


> It's not up to you. What does the homeowner want to make it right?


Exactly .,... Your not getting and good publicity or more importantly referrals or return work form either of property owners untill everyone's happy again....... if there's only theres only the 2 7x7 slabs then you could cut the broken section out and make 3 slabs but that only works if there's just the two slabs ...... Depends on what fix you can sell the property owner on or turn it in to the insurance and let them deal with it ...... Cut it out and plant a nice red maple [emoji6] 

Jesse


----------



## KenJax Tree

Lol this can't even be real[emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Best question we can ask is does he have insurance? Probably notttt

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

If it was my brand new driveway and it was put in right to begin with you would be replacing the whole damn thing. Concert isn't gonna match otherwise.


----------



## tree MDS

This bushy pita finally opened up for some real cuts about here. One tard, two ropes. I came down and winched it into the chipper from here.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Can a mod move this clown troll to 101? 
Don't feed the trolls.
Jeff


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

i gotta do both 7x7s or else ill be dealing with this for years. 
damn....1500$ job 500$mistake

gotta take a hit to make a hit.l


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

jefflovstrom said:


> Can a mod move this clown troll to 101?
> Don't feed the trolls.
> Jeff



hey jeff im posting valid questions tree people deal with daily. post what you do right and **** up everyday. 
be a man and own your mistakes......unless your a perfect tree cutter.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You belong in 101, and your questions are not valid.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Just sayin...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Gosh that saw was surely skipping [emoji41][emoji102][emoji41][emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I can't believe some of you guys are letting this dildo rile you up. Lol. Didn't I see a straight brim ballcap wearing pic of him somewhere?


----------



## KenJax Tree

lucky_dad01 said:


> Gosh that saw was surely skipping [emoji41][emoji102][emoji41][emoji102]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my video or saw Chris[emoji1] but i have done this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> I can't believe some of you guys are letting this dildo rile you up. Lol. Didn't I see a straight brim ballcap wearing pic of him somewhere?


Not riled MDS...its comical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

KenJax Tree said:


> Not my video or saw Chris[emoji1] but i have done this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ha just funning [emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

all i know is im 22 and doing the same stuff you 40 yos do. 
whatup hate on me more i need constructive criticism


----------



## no tree to big

So it's only 500 bucks to replace a big ass piece of driveway? Fuk I'll just start smashing driveways....

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

That's a damn low price for 98 square feet of drive. That's less than 1&1/4 yards of concrete for a 4" drive. Around here you pay a short load charge that's equal to five yards. At $110 a yard someone isn't making any money.


----------



## treebilly

no tree to big said:


> So it's only 500 bucks to replace a big ass piece of driveway? Fuk I'll just start smashing driveways....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


If it'll save me more than 1&1/2 hours I'd be better off smashing the drive. Maybe I could get a volume discount if I can keep the concrete mason busy all week long.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> song song of the south sweet potato pie jeff shuts his mouth gone gone with the wind jeff is perfect never f**ks up his jobs again






groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> all i know is im 22 and doing the same stuff you 40 yos do.
> whatup hate on me more i need constructive criticism



Calm down. Just calm down.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Can a mod move this clown troll to 101?
> Don't feed the trolls.
> Jeff



Have some understanding.


----------



## treebilly

This was what I did after lunch yesterday. Tops had died out and were pretty much crumbling. Should've come down before they put the addition on the house ten years ago. That's my new favorite saw. 661 with a 32" bar. One hell of a screaming saw.


----------



## no tree to big

New 880 is on order not even gonna say why...[emoji87] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like a nice combo. I've been digging my 395 with a 28" for a while now. I have a second one with a 36"on the truck too. Works out pretty well.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

treebilly said:


> View attachment 458819
> View attachment 458819
> View attachment 458820
> 
> This was what I did after lunch yesterday. Tops had died out and were pretty much crumbling. Should've come down before they put the addition on the house ten years ago. That's my new favorite saw. 661 with a 32" bar. One hell of a screaming saw.



shave that muffler hole out and put the max flow filter on it.

wear ear plugs your in for a ride


----------



## treebilly

No modding yet. Don't wanna mess up the warrenty. No need for earplugs. We run the ropetek com systems. We enjoy intellectual conversation while the rest of the world in is utter noisy chaos.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

no tree to big said:


> Yea that's the attitude, you are set up for success! Just want to point out in the last 2 years I think I've bought one 17 dollar fence post.... oh and a 7 dollar flower pot, that was one hell of a trick shot to take that guy out but it sure happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



can u come cut my trees they're not in wide open fields and we dont work for powerline contracts, you must make like 1000 a day no mistakes in 7 years switch your name to yoda i idol you.

even tho you post 0 pics ever. 
ill trust humanity your not bluffing about your skills


----------



## no tree to big

Um if the voices in ur head are pm'ing u I need to change my password. ..





would you just buy them a new play set

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

That's a big locust. Dense, heavy stuff there. Complete removal? Nice work


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> That's a big locust. Dense, heavy stuff there. Complete removal? Nice work


Yes full removal, the tree "was too big" dont think I have a money shot stumper was down my throat 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Have some understanding.



No,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

36" dbh silver maple this morning. Ate lunch and loaded up to go on to another job. 70 degrees and sunny with just a hint of a breeze. Left a small divot in the yard. Acceptable lawn damage since the stump is being ground and grass is to be planted. It was a beautiful day


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> New 880 is on order not even gonna say why...[emoji87]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Why on order? 
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Why on order?
> Jeff


Well for some reason our dealer don't got one... and not telling why we need a new one[emoji26] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Did it get squished?


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> Did it get squished?


Well the good news is, the tire is ok

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Did a Reg Mod on it did ya?


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> Did a Reg Mod on it did ya?


I didn't do nuttin, I was setting ropes to pull over a big biotch in the courtyard of an old folks home and all of a sudden I hear the crys of failure over the ropeteks... good thing we really didn't need that saw or anything... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Oh yes. Those cries haunt me at night. One of the owners has got 3 660's in a box. We call it John's collection.


----------



## rtsims

tree MDS said:


> Why on earth are you doing that?? You look like an evil redneck. Just saying.



Because they taste good and feed the family. Redneck? Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Have some understanding.



I do,,,,


----------



## Griff93

We took down this big monster with a 70 ton crane. The crane op mentioned several pics were 18,000 lbs. An 880 with a 47 in bar had to be used from the bucket.


----------



## gorman

Griff93 said:


> We took down this big monster with a 70 ton crane. The crane op mentioned several pics were 18,000 lbs. An 880 with a 47 in bar had to be used from the bucket.



That's impressive.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That's impressive.





gorman said:


> That's impressive.



Oh, please. It's a tree crane job. It's like lower than setting roof trusses on a crane guy's list of technical jobs. Lol. They just tolerate us ignorant barbarians $$.


----------



## tree MDS

Weekday helper is finally making strides. Dare I say I'm lucky to have him (sometimes).


----------



## no tree to big

Griff93 said:


> We took down this big monster with a 70 ton crane. The crane op mentioned several pics were 18,000 lbs. An 880 with a 47 in bar had to be used from the bucket.


Obviously the bucket is folded up so u couldn't reach but from the pic it looks like you could have hit the whole tree from it?? 18k of brush picks or trunk log? I think the pic is making it look small, seems I can never capture the Giants we do...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Weekday helper is finally making strides. Dare I say I'm lucky to have him (sometimes).
> View attachment 459020


You sure do go big, estimated weight on that bad mammajamma?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> You sure do go big, estimated weight on that bad mammajamma?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



200lbs?? Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

I hope u forgot a zero

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124

Griff93 said:


> We took down this big monster with a 70 ton crane. The crane op mentioned several pics were 18,000 lbs. An 880 with a 47 in bar had to be used from the bucket.
> I'll ask the silly question. Why did she have to come down?


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day,
Yesterday was nice but it was windy,
I have one of my crew's downtown San Diego, (I hate downtown), but it was surely nice,
We, (not me), as a whole in so-cal are freaking about 'El Nino', 
Sounds terrible!,, they say we could get a few inches of rain,





Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day,
> Yesterday was nice but it was windy,
> I have one of my crew's downtown San Diego, (I hate downtown), but it was surely nice,
> We, (not me), as a whole in so-cal are freaking about 'El Nino',
> Sounds terrible!,, they say we could get a few inches of rain,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff


i hope you survive the downpour jeff. when these weather issues occur, sometimes the only way to get thru it is roll up your windows in the pickup and take off the sunglasses. i know its a sacrifice, but you will get thru it.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Cut this out from around the service entrance only a handful of branches on the whole tree but literally there was only one branch not going straight towards the wires any ways missed the wires missed the house missed the sewer clean out missed the neighbors dog tied up below me ....... And ended up with some walnut bandsaw fodder 12ft of log 11inches on the skinny end 14 on the fat end nice and straight only the top 2 ft has any knots this should be some sweet stuff if I cut it out and dry it without screwing it up ...... That's a big if lol 


Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

Did a quick side job with the bossman today, 24 poplar floppers. Had to set a rope in 23 of them to pull um. No clean up cut so one guy could pick up or drag






would hate to have to clean up that mess 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

no tree to big said:


> Did a quick side job with the bossman today, 24 poplar floppers. Had to set a rope in 23 of them to pull um. No clean up cut so one guy could pick up or drag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would hate to have to clean up that mess
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Those are usually the ones I think I got away scott free and a week later I get the ....... How much clean this up for me 

Jesse


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Oh, please. It's a tree crane job. It's like lower than setting roof trusses on a crane guy's list of technical jobs. Lol. They just tolerate us ignorant barbarians $$.


tree work is much more technical than normal crane work where you know what pieces weigh and they start off from the ground.


----------



## no tree to big

13TreeWorks said:


> Those are usually the ones I think I got away scott free and a week later I get the ....... How much clean this up for me
> 
> Jesse


I'd be more then happy to come back it's gonna cost ya though! I bid a job for 2300 bucks once didn't get it. then i get an email and some pics asking for a price to clean up n haul debris on the ground 2500 bucks, thank you, didn't get that either haha! plus i was like wtf why didn't u ask me fir, a price to just fill your yard with a tangled mess. Ida done that for like 300 bucks 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Six hemlocks. My buddy is a hell of a treeman. Winchy, winch, chomp, chomp.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I've only had one job this summer I dident clean up and actually dident clean up lol maybe a half dozen others I went back after they decided it wasent fun cutting brush 4ft or less and bundling it no more than 50lbs to wait for the lethargic garbage service to pick it up a month later because they have nowhere to put it.... The part i love is how It ends up costing them more but there happy as hell I still haven't figured out how that works ........ Love the thought of leaving the yard a tangled mess but...... I cringe at returning 3 weeks later after its been rained on and trampled down by a overzealous homeowner without a clue 

Jesse


----------



## Arclight

Did some trimming over at some office complex. Unfortunately the driver and a groundie that was part of my crew decided to grab a beer and drank while driving. I advised against it but it happened anyway. Reported it to my supervisor so there's gonna be an investigation in the incident.

Stupid s**t like this ruining an otherwise good day.


----------



## gorman

Got a bonfire going.


----------



## treebilly

That's how you build a fire!


----------



## rtsims

Newest member to the team. Molly


----------



## rtsims

Removed this POS Poplar over high voltage. I hate power lines, but it pays.


----------



## no tree to big

Ugh wtf they tryin to do to me?





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

I guess that tree needs a climber....


----------



## Blakesmaster

Try driving across it really fast so it doesn't notice the weight.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Take your crane and lift everything over the bridge


----------



## no tree to big

Well i made it crane loader tower chipper truck 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Pedal to the metal over that sucker.


----------



## gorman

Ramming speed!


----------



## Oak Savanna

Griff93 said:


> We took down this big monster with a 70 ton crane. The crane op mentioned several pics were 18,000 lbs. An 880 with a 47 in bar had to be used from the bucket.


18000lb picks on a single load line?!


----------



## dbl612

Oak Savanna said:


> 18000lb picks on a single load line?!


good eye!


----------



## gorman

Came home from a nice easy removal job and someone stole my mailbox. Soooooo, now I have to tie my hair back like Steven Seagal and hunt this guy down.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

gorman said:


> Came home from a nice easy removal job and someone stole my mailbox. Soooooo, now I have to tie my hair back like Steven Seagal and hunt this guy down.


Who steals mailboxes ????? You have a flat screen TV grafted onto it er suttin 

Jesse


----------



## KenJax Tree

Some idiot that commit a Federal offense stole a mailbox.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Was it even a special mailbox ??? I guess I just don't understand 

Jesse


----------



## gorman

None. Cops think someone ran over it and took it. It was a good excuse to upgrade the mailbox to a nicer looking one.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I was contemplating commissioning a chainsaw Carver to whittle me a giant leprechaun bent over with his pants down for a mail box so the mail would be shoved up his ass but decided against it because I know that would be stolen hell I know I would of tried when I was young and had no respect for anything but a plane Jane mail box ...... Nothing about that says take me ...... Your thieves have really low standards 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Some idiot that commit a Federal offense stole a mailbox.



Yeah, but I always heard federal prisons were softer. Not like anyone is gonna get locked up in a federal pen for stealing some Goober's mailbox, or anything, but just saying. Lol.


----------



## Affordabletree

i hope that ground man afraid to climb is gone now. Making michigan tree guys look stupid i swear. Never have I seen a cotton wood over 130 feet in michigan but what do i know I am just a kid too.


----------



## no tree to big

Not many trees in the whole country over 130 ft unless she's got needles 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just got done installing my new mailbox.

Haven't been able to turn my head to the right since Sunday. Went down to the bone cracker last night, there was little girl trying to get me to eat dehydrated kale, I didn't bother telling her how drunk I was or that if I did all that healthy **** she was talking about I wouldn't have any money left over for Big Macs, and bullets and booze. Kale? Hell, even my rabbit only eats Romaine and them baby carrots they make out of adult carrots.

I spent this rainy day sipping Australian Shiraz with brie and triscuits and caressing my Mini 14 while watching A-team re-runs. I also managed to suck down a half rack of Rolling Rock in the interim. My wife said she would **** me but only after I took a bath and give her panties back, I have no intention of doing any of that cause Mr. T is about to fight Oddjob from that Bond movie.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just got done installing my new mailbox.
> 
> Haven't been able to turn my head to the right since Sunday. Went down to the bone cracker last night, there was little girl trying to get me to eat dehydrated kale, I didn't bother telling her how drunk I was or that if I did all that healthy **** she was talking about I wouldn't have any money left over for Big Macs, and bullets and booze. Kale? Hell, even my rabbit only eats Romaine and them baby carrots they make out of adult carrots.
> 
> I spent this rainy day sipping Australian Shiraz with brie and triscuits and caressing my Mini 14 while watching A-team re-runs. I also managed to suck down a half rack of Rolling Rock in the interim. My wife said she would **** me but only after I took a bath and give her panties back, I have no intention of doing any of that cause Mr. T is about to fight Oddjob from that Bond movie.


Where has the bunny been through all this? I hope you got a bunny sitter, there minds can be damaged if subjected all that weirdness

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Good to read you're alive and well doc. 
We finished this rainy cold beautiful day under headlights


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just got done installing my new mailbox.
> 
> Haven't been able to turn my head to the right since Sunday. Went down to the bone cracker last night, there was little girl trying to get me to eat dehydrated kale, I didn't bother telling her how drunk I was or that if I did all that healthy **** she was talking about I wouldn't have any money left over for Big Macs, and bullets and booze. Kale? Hell, even my rabbit only eats Romaine and them baby carrots they make out of adult carrots.
> 
> I spent this rainy day sipping Australian Shiraz with brie and triscuits and caressing my Mini 14 while watching A-team re-runs. I also managed to suck down a half rack of Rolling Rock in the interim. My wife said she would **** me but only after I took a bath and give her panties back, I have no intention of doing any of that cause Mr. T is about to fight Oddjob from that Bond movie.



Never a dull moment eh Doc?


----------



## no tree to big

Little aqua logging






Yes there actually is a tree in there some where



pulled 60 densely packed yards of crap outa there. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

When Jeff says, " it was a beautiful day" I think he is just saying he is glad he didn't get burnt up in wildfires, stove under a mudslide, pulled down in an earthquake, shot dead in traffic, or his boss didn't call him at 3am to tell him the company is being sued and that he better get down to the courthouse and start talking.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> View attachment 460231
> Good to read you're alive and well doc.
> We finished this rainy cold beautiful day under headlights



I think you better trade in that old Ford for something that actually has headlights.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Little aqua logging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there actually is a tree in there some where
> 
> 
> 
> pulled 60 densely packed yards of crap outa there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



That is what's known as a ' strainer' if you can understand why.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I don't always run over mailboxes, but when I do I toss them in the back of the truck and run down to the county dump.

And MDS, what did I tell you about overextending them new guys?


----------



## treebilly

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think you better trade in that old Ford for something that actually has headlights.


Close doc. 2000 interscrapenal


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Close doc. 2000 interscrapenal



Are you sure?


----------



## treebilly

Fairly sure


----------



## tree MDS

Rainy, crap day. I think I'm finally getting the hang of this two man crew deal. There are a lot of tricks to running it efficiently, that's for sure (especially with "challenged" help). Lol. All in all, a good day, though. Damn tree did grow a bit since the estimate though, I gotta say!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Supposed to be nasty here tomorrow, 45° rain and 60-70mph wind gusts....fun times.

I told the boss let's forget about working tomorrow and we'll wait for the storm work to come rolling in[emoji1]


----------



## no tree to big

KenJax Tree said:


> Supposed to be nasty here tomorrow, 45° rain and 60-70mph wind gusts....fun times.
> 
> I told the boss let's forget about working tomorrow and we'll wait for the storm work to come rolling in[emoji1]


We are supposed to have 50 mph winds so bossman scheduled me a spruce removal right next to a house and an ash tucked into the corner of two 3 phase.... Pshhhhh I can be sick one day a year right?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Rainy, crap day. I think I'm finally getting the hang of this two man crew deal. There are a lot of tricks to running it efficiently, that's for sure (especially with "challenged" help). Lol. All in all, a good day, though. Damn tree did grow a bit since the estimate though, I gotta say!
> View attachment 460601



During the interview did you ask the guy what he wanted on his tombstone?


----------



## lucky_dad01

I hate stump grinding [emoji107][emoji107]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Almost gone



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Looks better now [emoji106][emoji106]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> When Jeff says, " it was a beautiful day" I think he is just saying he is glad he didn't get burnt up in wildfires, stove under a mudslide, pulled down in an earthquake, shot dead in traffic, or his boss didn't call him at 3am to tell him the company is being sued and that he better get down to the courthouse and start talking.



It was a 'for real' beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## newsawtooth

lucky_dad01 said:


> I hate stump grinding [emoji107][emoji107]View attachment 460610
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the worst part of this whole racket, which is saying a lot.


----------



## crotchclimber

It snowed a few inches here last night so it was a slushy but otherwise nice workday. First job we removed a couple of small backleaner willows and a dead 50' Swedish aspen. I set up a 2:1 to pull them which was plenty with 2 guys. The aspen just fit in the yard, which saved a lot of time. Second job I climbed a 40' Siberian elm over a fence and house. Removal went smoothly and only needed a few branches lowered. Pic of snow at our yard this morning:


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

sportin the stihl collection


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

mines a mix, echo and stihl


----------



## tree MDS

Not liking the new tractor as much as I did the old one, but its still nice to have a good tractor.


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Not liking the new tractor as much as I did the old one, but its still nice to have a good tractor.
> View attachment 460759
> 
> View attachment 460760


What's different that you don't like ??


----------



## tree MDS

Lots of little things. The biggest two issues are the hood is too god-damned big because of all the pollution control stuffed under it, so the visibility sucks, and the curl function on the loader doesn't have nearly the balls of the old one. Thankfully the lower cylinders are as strong, or a hair stronger than the old one, so it gets it done. But curling logs that big to adjust when loading are a thing of the past with this machine. I have to adjust the angle before I lift stuff that big now. Whatever, its a new, clean piece of equipment.. I'm getting used to it. Everything good has to change. Sign of the times I guess.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> During the interview did you ask the guy what he wanted on his tombstone?



That's Darkman. He's been kicking around here on and off for like 16 years. If I haven't killed him yet, I'd say his odds are pretty good. Lol.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Not liking the new tractor as much as I did the old one, but its still nice to have a good tractor.
> View attachment 460759
> 
> View attachment 460760


looks like a pretty strong rig right there


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lots of little things. The biggest two issues are the hood is too god-damned big because of all the pollution control stuffed under it, so the visibility sucks, and the curl function on the loader doesn't have nearly the balls of the old one. Thankfully the lower cylinders are as strong, or a hair stronger than the old one, so it gets it done. But curling logs that big to adjust when loading are a thing of the past with this machine. I have to adjust the angle before I lift stuff that big now. Whatever, its a new, clean piece of equipment.. I'm getting used to it. Everything good has to change. Sign of the times I guess.


would it do better with a set of forks paul?


----------



## JRoland

Worked more on making a mess today. Got a guy coming with a tracked bobcat with grapples hope he can make sense of it....


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Fairly sure



I don't know how to tell you this but I think somebody stole the instrument panel out of your truck and replaced it with one from an 82 Ford Ranger.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> That's Darkman. He's been kicking around here on and off for like 16 years. If I haven't killed him yet, I'd say his odds are pretty good. Lol.



Oh yeah! the Darkman! Jesus,things are coming back around. Well I bet he is happy as all Hell to be running around trying to keep up with that tractor.

Tonight on the A -Team they were fighting against a corrupt logger's union. Hannibel was up a Fir one handing a Stihl and I really think it was actually him and not his stunt double.


----------



## Cottonoak

Big ass cottonwood


----------



## newsawtooth

crotchclimber said:


> It snowed a few inches here last night so it was a slushy but otherwise nice workday. First job we removed a couple of small backleaner willows and a dead 50' Swedish aspen. I set up a 2:1 to pull them which was plenty with 2 guys. The aspen just fit in the yard, which saved a lot of time. Second job I climbed a 40' Siberian elm over a fence and house. Removal went smoothly and only needed a few branches lowered. Pic of snow at our yard this morning:


What's Keith up too?


----------



## treebilly

Drank a bunch of treestuffs beer tonight. Good times to all.


----------



## squad143

Drove home from Expo today. Would have liked to stay longer, but have more work to get to from last weeks wind storm.
Took an EHAP class as well as Mark Chisholm "working with cranes" presentation.
Trade show was great at usual.


----------



## tree MDS

Cool. I hope you at least got a rainbow Lance Gaystrong bracelet to take home and cherish!!


----------



## gorman

Who needs ehap anyway? Just throw some scrap metal on the lines and see if they arc.


----------



## no tree to big

I recently did ehap and I can't say it really was necessary to take an entire 8 hrs... i mean 75% of it seemed to be telling us to stay 10 feet from lines but this is how close line clearance guys can get so you non clearance guys stay 10 feet away, wink wink... but you won't die if you happen to be only 2 feet away....

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Drank a bunch more of treestuffs beer tonight and spent a bunch of money. Protos, apta, and port-a-wrap. I've got a rope runner sitting in the truck as well but it's not mine


----------



## JRoland

29 beetle kill trees.


----------



## Zale

treebilly said:


> Drank a bunch more of treestuffs beer tonight and spent a bunch of money. Protos, apta, and port-a-wrap. I've got a rope runner sitting in the truck as well but it's not mine



You know thats how Treestuff gets you. Gives you $20 of free beer and you spend hundreds. Sucker.


----------



## treeman75

Cottonoak said:


> Big ass cottonwood View attachment 460852


Nice rake!


----------



## treeman75

Did a couple big maples this week.


----------



## lucky_dad01

Don't you just hate having to move those big ole chunks [emoji107][emoji107]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

Ya, i really do! We used the log loader to lift the one end onto the trailer and a front end loader to push it in. It lifted the back wheels of the truck off the ground. I had the trees to do since june. The best part was the dump was only 5 min away.


----------



## no tree to big

treeman75 said:


> Ya, i really do! We used the log loader to lift the one end onto the trailer and a front end loader to push it in. It lifted the back wheels of the truck off the ground. I had the trees to do since june. The best part was the dump was only 5 min away.


I was gonna ask if your clam picked that thing up looks a bit over capacity. Bring that to our yard we'd prob send you packing lol or charge like 500 bucks... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

I'll take it for $500
She'll look good on the burn pile [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

lucky_dad01 said:


> I'll take it for $500
> She'll look good on the burn pile [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do u get to burn all your brush?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Nice easy day today with the weekend crew. Ran some rope, cut some firewood, did some chipper winching. About 40 mins travel and back at shop with a days pay by 3:00. Guy even tipped me $100. A little cold and windy, but not too bad. 

Tapped into a vein with these church going people a little out of my usual area. I'm not sure people get any nicer, really. A little dorky, but real good people. This guy said he was already giving my name out before I even did his job. Last job we did down that way for another buddy of his from church. I guess they missed my horns lifting up my petzl. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful easy day,,all the crews got off early and got a full day of overtime and the weather is awesome,,
Sometimes I wish I was paid hourly, 
Jeff


----------



## Cottonoak

That's some big wood


----------



## lucky_dad01

We burn some & get some ground with a tub grinder. I wish we could just burn all the time, but our location won't allow that but for part of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Was -2* this morning, supposed to get colder later this week.


----------



## crotchclimber

newsawtooth said:


> What's Keith up too?


He's been traveling in Asia for a while. Last I heard he was in Mongolia and hadn't decided when he was returning. I haven't met him yet since I was hired in July.


----------



## tree MDS

Grr... not the best day. Cops, fire dept, big tow truck, dep. Thankfully everybody was cool and the MDS is fine. Damn fuel tank was gushing like a stuck pig, so really couldn't make a go for home. Ins should cover and no real damage to the truck (other than rim, tank and tire). Guess it could've been worse. Still annoying though. I mean I guess I did get a little close to the shoulder (boulder), but wtf!!?? Lol.


----------



## Zale

That's no good. Glad everyone is safe. Did the rock roll down and hit you or didn't you see it?


----------



## tree MDS

I guess nobody is perfect. Still seemed like kind of a booby trap, but whatever. At first I really wasn't sure if it was already in the road or what, but the more we looked at it, I'm pretty sure I clipped it. Was on a corner and there was a glare, plus a few cars coming the other way, so I guess that's why I got a little close.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Yeah, your roads are pretty narrow up there. At least no one was hurt but that ****ing sucks. Brand new aluminum fuel tank! Can it be repaired?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, your roads are pretty narrow up there. At least no one was hurt but that ****ing sucks. Brand new aluminum fuel tank! Can it be repaired?



They just paved that road. Was an absolute disaster before. I guess it still had a little bite left in it. Lol. Tires were right on the edge of road, but step on tank sticks out three or four inches. Perfect scenario. If it wasn't me it would've been some other poor bsstard. I just want another new tank if I run it through ins. **** it.


----------



## Affordabletree

Paul is your chipper a 250 or a 280


----------



## tree MDS

250.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

when you win that dollar bet "aint gonna squish the bush"


----------



## 13TreeWorks

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> View attachment 461824
> when you win that dollar bet "aint gonna squish the bush"


Wow two days and no comments from the self appointed arborsite gods about being a hack or Wacker or whatever ..... Either your moving up in the world or they have moved on to the ignoring phase ..... Or the apocalypse it hear at last and there all zombies ...... Either way congrats 

Jesse


----------



## jefflovstrom

13TreeWorks said:


> Wow two days and no comments from the self appointed arborsite gods about being a hack or Wacker or whatever ..... Either your moving up in the world or they have moved on to the ignoring phase ..... Or the apocalypse it hear at last and there all zombies ...... Either way congrats
> 
> Jesse



Ignore phase


----------



## gorman

Some of us are way to busy making money or fixing stuff.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

jefflovstrom said:


> Ignore phase


Well shoot I was hoping for zombie apocalypse

Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

13TreeWorks said:


> Wow two days and no comments from the self appointed arborsite gods about being a hack or Wacker or whatever ..... Either your moving up in the world or they have moved on to the ignoring phase ..... Or the apocalypse it hear at last and there all zombies ...... Either way congrats
> 
> Jesse


Sorry apparently I didn't get my AS notifications.... plus I didn see much wrong with that... it's just basic tree felling well other then no chaps or hard hat or ear protection that is.... I'd be more impressed if he put his pay check on it...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

At 42, I just chuckle.. well, not even that really, but you get the idea.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

At 30 I just put a rope on them notch back cut and pull ..... I don't know what chuckling dose i m not familiar with that technique ...... 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. That means you were like six years old when I was restoring my second old chevy for the tree service. Just saying.


----------



## Zale

At 50, I just get tired and take a nap.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> Lol. That means you were like six years old when I was restoring my second old chevy for the tree service. Just saying.[emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 462545


Nice ... I hope to have mine looking that good but for now its reliable and it gets the job dun. I wish I had started climbing trees and what not when I was younger but better late than never ...... 






Jesse


----------



## Zale

Cue The Sanford & Son theme music.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Zale said:


> Cue The Sanford & Son theme music.


Nah I'm all albino and stuff 

Jesse


----------



## jefflovstrom

13TreeWorks said:


> Nah I'm all albino and stuff
> 
> Jesse



So, a banjo and fiddle and kazoo,,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> So, a banjo and fiddle and kazoo,,,,
> Jeff



Lol,,,, I knew racists were big on banjos and fiddles, ,, but didn't realize they were into the kazoo as well!!??


----------



## Zale

13TreeWorks said:


> Nah I'm all albino and stuff
> 
> Jesse



I have no doubt. I was commenting on the well used condition of your vehicle. No offense meant.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao!! You called him a Sanford and you know it!! Another racist!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Maybe he was just saying he was a big dummy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe he was just saying he was a big dummy.



oh no u di ent!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> I have no doubt. I was commenting on the well used condition of your vehicle. No offense meant.



Not your fault Zale,,I bet you do not even know where Albino is,,
Even I tried to Google the country of Albino,,
They can't find it!!! 
Now who is racist?
Jeff


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

13TreeWorks said:


> Nice ... I hope to have mine looking that good but for now its reliable and it gets the job dun. I wish I had started climbing trees and what not when I was younger but better late than never ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse



I have a similar truck, though mine has a 12ft bed and isn't quite so rusty. Thankfully they don't use much salt around here.


Long day today. Spent this morning plowing snow for a friend (runs a plow business), then came back into town, cut firewood, 5* and the wind ripping. Fought with my big truck, fuel froze up on it. Got it thawed out. Not sure what the deal was, it had mostly winter fuel in it and I had dumped some methanol in it last week.
Out of the blue it warmed up right, it's almost 25* now, they are calling for 100% chance of rain tomorrow. We'll see, I have minimal faith in the weather guessers.
And now have to go snowblow my driveway and the neighbors then maybe put my sled together, if I get that far.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe he was just saying he was a big dummy.



Oh, you mean like an Eddie!!! Lmao...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Oh, you mean like an Eddie!!! Lmao...



oh u de int!!!!


----------



## rtsims

O S E did


----------



## rtsims

Ground stumps for 6 hrs yesterday, my least favorite thing to do in this business besides paperwork. Today we took down a few trees and trimmed some arborvitae, it rained all day and was 43*. Twas a gooowd day


----------



## KenJax Tree

Ya know, i thought of Uncle Buck as I posted that[emoji23]


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

13TreeWorks said:


> Wow two days and no comments from the self appointed arborsite gods about being a hack or Wacker or whatever ..... Either your moving up in the world or they have moved on to the ignoring phase ..... Or the apocalypse it hear at last and there all zombies ...... Either way congrats
> 
> Jesse



the AS tree gods have recognized me as an equal. therefore they have humbled their comments against my skills.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> the AS tree gods have recognized me as an equal. therefore they have humbled their comments against my skills.


You sum sorta glutton for punishment or what lol

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks

jefflovstrom said:


> So, a banjo and fiddle and kazoo,,,,
> Jeff



Yeah I'm good with that 


No chit there actually was a banjo playing when I went to go lookat that truck it was wicked loud must have been a electric banjo or some twilight zone chit ..... I rescued it from the land of the goat****ers so that sorta stuff is to be expected ..... Sheet metal is shot but the frame and working bits are solid ..... 

Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> the AS tree gods have recognized me as an equal. therefore they have humbled their comments against my skills.


I almost passed out laughing, thanks I needed to wake up

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Paddle faster i hear banjo's


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Still haven't figured out why the guy that sold it had all his teeth 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

Not sure this thing will ever be very useful on the average tree job, but it sure is downright nasty at loading firewood!! Lol. You still gotta fill the very back by hand (about 15 mins for one guy), but it takes about 80% of the work out of an otherwise miserable task.


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

when your girlfriend shoots an 8 point and says "whats so hard about deer hunting"


----------



## Zale

Last day with the company. Funny, you tell everyone you are retiring from climbing and they all want just "one last job" before you quit.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Last day with the company. Funny, you tell everyone you are retiring from climbing and they all want just "one last job" before you quit.



What are you going to do now?
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

Man whore


----------



## gorman

Man whores don't make money unless they're powerbottoming.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Don't know anything about, i'll take your word[emoji4]


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Last day with the company. Funny, you tell everyone you are retiring from climbing and they all want just "one last job" before you quit.



Congrats, man!! Sounds like you've made it through at least two major wars so far. Your efforts do not go without recognition! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Don't know anything about, i'll take your word[emoji4]



Lmao. The MDS couldn't have said that any better himself.


----------



## tree MDS

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> View attachment 462769
> when your girlfriend shoots an 8 point and says "whats so hard about deer hunting"



Nice looking deer and girl. She'll come to her senses eventually (obviously the girl, not the deer) so enjoy it while you can. Lol.. just saying.


----------



## hseII

groundguyscaredtoclimb said:


> View attachment 462769
> when your girlfriend shoots an 8 point and says "whats so hard about deer hunting"


Hard to Argue with that.


----------



## gorman

KenJax Tree said:


> Don't know anything about, i'll take your word[emoji4]



As if I had energy after dealing with my job and then my wife.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> As if I had energy after dealing with my job and then my wife.



Lmao. Too bad you didn't though,, right??


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Lmao. Too bad you didn't though,, right??



Yeah I know. I'd have money and a six pack.


----------



## rtsims

TGIF. That's all I have to say about that. Gonna go get a cold beer with the wife. You boys have a fine weekend.


----------



## no tree to big

Went to the ghetto today nobody got shot or robbed so we def came out ahead 60 yards of chips heaped ass loader and two big ass logs strapped to the crane got tgere at 830 out by 130 not too shabby




now the snow starts gah!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

Glad to hear you made it out safe.


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> What are you going to do now?
> Jeff



I'm actually going back to school to get my masters in addiction counseling. I plan on doing small jobs while in school but nothing like I've been doing.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Zale said:


> I'm actually going back to school to get my masters in addiction counseling. I plan on doing small jobs while in school but nothing like I've been doing.


So you're still gonna be dealing with tree guys just in a different enviroment[emoji1]


----------



## Zale

That's the plan.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Went to the ghetto today nobody got shot or robbed so we def came out ahead 60 yards of chips heaped ass loader and two big ass logs strapped to the crane got tgere at 830 out by 130 not too shabby
> 
> 
> 
> now the snow starts gah!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



That is how it is done,,
Jeff,,


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> I'm actually going back to school to get my masters in addiction counseling. I plan on doing small jobs while in school but nothing like I've been doing.



I hope you stay here and keep us up to date,,
I quit climbing in 2003, I moved to management. but I do not know your situation,
I have 8 climbers and 6 ground guys,,
Are you gonna retire or are you gonna take your skill into a management position?
I know you know stuff tree guys need to know,,
Dang, I am older than you and work 60 hours a week,,
Anyway, you have found that addiction counseling is your deal,,,
Jeff,, respect!


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> I'm actually going back to school to get my masters in addiction counseling. I plan on doing small jobs while in school but nothing like I've been doing.



Good stuff, Zale.
Hope you stick around here. 
It's good to read your posts.
Dave


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> I hope you stay here and keep us up to date,,
> I quit climbing in 2003, I moved to management. but I do not know your situation,
> I have 8 climbers and 6 ground guys,,
> Are you gonna retire or are you gonna take your skill into a management position?
> I know you know stuff tree guys need to know,,
> Dang, I am older than you and work 60 hours a week,,
> Anyway, you have found that addiction counseling is your deal,,,
> Jeff,, respect!




I've done the management deal along with sales and I just didn't enjoy it. Climbing always gave me the greatest satisfaction. I wish I could retire full time but surprisingly, climbing did not make me independently wealthy. This will be a new career for me but I anticipate keeping some clients just because I can't say no.


----------



## Zale

Pelorus said:


> Good stuff, Zale.
> Hope you stick around here.
> It's good to read your posts.
> Dave



I'll still be here. I get a lot of laughs off this site and I have learned a thing or two.


----------



## gorman

We limbed up a bunch of tupelo trees over the water. Can't see it in the pic but my climber is over the water with a deer fence at the top of the embankment. A real pita but gorgeous view.


----------



## no tree to big

Getting ready to head out the door to go take my certified arborist test. it seems so easy but the butterflies are a flappin lol 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Good luck.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. as long as how to use a comma doesn't come up I'm sure hell be fine.


----------



## squad143

Did some work behind a low-rise apartment building in the Beaches area of Toronto .
Only access we had was from the underground parking.


----------



## gorman

Also today, finally got word back from my insurance carrier about that patio I "damaged" from August and they agree with me that there is no damage and offered $815 to replace some stone dust that was blown out by the power washing. The homeowner's lawyer is demanding 3 grand for new pavers. Biatch still owes me for the work too.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Also today, finally got word back from my insurance carrier about that patio I "damaged" from August and they agree with me that there is no damage and offered $815 to replace some stone dust that was blown out by the power washing. The homeowner's lawyer is demanding 3 grand for new pavers. Biatch still owes me for the work too.



Omg, dude,, after that bloody, berry splashing mess, just fess/own up and make it right already!!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Omg, dude,, after that bloody, berry splashing mess, just fess/own up and make it right already!!!



I'm surprised you didn't critique my grammar. People like this screw up the insurance pool for everyone who pays in. You, me and everyone else on here (except the 101 forum).


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. as long as how to use a comma doesn't come up I'm sure hell be fine.[emoji23]


No comma questions however, when they ask what a homeowners biggest reason for having a tree is I'm just like ughhhh idk ask him ... haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

It's too tall


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> It's too tall


I almost got in a fight with an old lady during a village trim contract because I told her the trees across the street and down the block were not too big and we were not going to just cut them down to an acceptable height to meet her standards. She got mad and called the village on me, oh I so scared don do it wgat will I ever do. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Removed a Sequoia that was causing foundation damage and lifting the driveway and street.


----------



## tree MDS

Lookin' good so far. Will be cool to see it with full cleanup and topsoiling!!


----------



## tree MDS

Unless maybe the neighbor is taking the wood. Lmao..


----------



## no tree to big

Did a lil storm damage tree was teetering on the wood fence on a section that was knocked off the posts and basically held up by magic...



then we went and put up a town Christmas tree





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Did a lil storm damage tree was teetering on the wood fence on a section that was knocked off the posts and basically held up by magic...
> 
> 
> 
> then we went and put up a town Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Did the town pay you or did you pull a pro bono gig for good press?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lookin' good so far. Will be cool to see it with full cleanup and topsoiling!!



you  him,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> then we went and put up a town Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Where the heck is the top???,,
Where they gonna put a star????
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Did the town pay you or did you pull a pro bono gig for good press?


Town paid, everybody in the town knows our name and hates us because we "butchered" every parkway tree in town last winter... apparently being unable to drive anything down the streets besides a miata is unexceptable to 90% of te population...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Where the heck is the top???,,
> Where they gonna put a star????
> Jeff


I just do what I'm told by the guy with the checkbook... i asked te same questions we could have very easily chopped 2 feet off the bottom

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coen

Where is the star going to be?


----------



## no tree to big

Coen said:


> Where is the star going to be?


They said they are not putting a star on it dunno

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

You have created a moral stir.
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Someone didn't measure twice.


----------



## Oak Savanna

no tree to big said:


> I just do what I'm told by the guy with the checkbook... i asked te same questions we could have very easily chopped 2 feet off the bottom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



HEY GRISWOLD, WHERE ARE YOU GONNA PUT A TREE THAT BIG?!


----------



## rtsims

tree MDS said:


> Lookin' good so far. Will be cool to see it with full cleanup and topsoiling!!


That is full clean up. Sold the log for $500. There re landscaping in spring.


----------



## gorman

Sold the log?!? People mill that stuff?


----------



## Pelorus

no tree to big said:


> we went and put up a town Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



A Christmas shrub? What happened to the rest of it?
It's like getting a chocolate Easter bunny with no head or ears.


----------



## no tree to big

Pelorus said:


> A Christmas shrub? What happened to the rest of it?
> It's like getting a chocolate Easter bunny with no head or ears.


It did start off as a 40 foot tree haha 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coen

I would find the top and put that in there instead. Your going to catch hell if there's no star or angel at the top.


----------



## no tree to big

That is the top man and they never put anything on the top apparently

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JRoland

Looking at your screen name, I would say this is a case where there is a tree that's too big


----------



## no tree to big

JRoland said:


> Looking at your screen name, I would say this is a case where there is a tree that's too big


It's in there ain't it?!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JRoland

You got me there... It is in there.


----------



## Stayalert

rtsims said:


> That is full clean up. Sold the log for $500. There re landscaping in spring.



This got my attention….Who the hell buys a log like that for $500?….Not who exactly….just who as in what type of person/business…...


----------



## Stayalert

Emergency town meeting………We need a bigger gazebo!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Stayalert said:


> This got my attention….Who the hell buys a log like that for $500?….Not who exactly….just who as in what type of person/business…...


A mill maybe....we've had carver's buy huge logs from us.


----------



## gorman

Before and after pics (different perspective) of a crown reduction on a red oak. Tough stuff when you have to save the stuff below and lower the tips down. The rigging gets stuck so you descend and then ascend and repeat over and over.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Sounds like a PITA


----------



## tree MDS

Crown reduction on a red oak??


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Crown reduction on a red oak??



There was a trunk cavity and the owner was on the fence on removal. I sold him on keeping it. [emoji4]


----------



## tree MDS

Huh. Never heard of such a thing. Ever. You must be a real innovator!


----------



## gorman

You are such a wet blanket. [emoji848]


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha. Maybe..


----------



## tree MDS

Next ice storm is gonna own that puppy. Lol


----------



## gorman

How in the hell is reducing tip weight going to predispose a tree to tip breakage? Come on. 
But I guess I am an innovator you know. I mean, I started this technique back in the 80's when I was telling Al Gore about this idea I had about the "internet".


----------



## tree MDS

If I need to explain it to you its not even worth it. Nobody crown reduces red oaks,, at least not that I ever heard of in my years. Leveraged end weight, yes, but full reduction?? Not so much.. ever.


----------



## tree MDS

Wtf does the old MDS know though...


----------



## gorman

I think you may be fussing over semantics.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Huh. Never heard of such a thing. Ever. You must be a real innovator!





tree MDS said:


> Wtf does the old MDS know though...



Dude, the removal can be put off until later, reduce the end weight and make the client happy.
Jeff
and you ain't old,,,ha


----------



## KenJax Tree

The only thing we won't do is top a tree anything else money talks.


----------



## tree MDS

The line between topping and reducing end weight seems to be a bit blurred in this conversion, that's all I'm saying.

And if you're talking about a full on hatrack, that's another topic too. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What if the tr


KenJax Tree said:


> The only thing we won't do is top a tree anything else money talks.



What if the tree removal is desired by the client but, he want's to wait until spring? He may just want the hazard reduced for now because he has to spend a lot of money on the holiday's
So why not go in in and top the heck out of it and reduce and damage? 
Come back in the spring and finish it,, two prices, two proposals,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> The line between topping and reducing end weight seems to be a bit blurred in this conversion, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> And if you're talking about a full on hatrack, that's another topic too. Lol.



That is why you are not an 'Arborist',,,,we know,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree

jefflovstrom said:


> What if the tr
> 
> 
> What if the tree removal is desired by the client but, he want's to wait until spring? He may just want the hazard reduced for now because he has to spend a lot of money on the holiday's
> So why not go in in and top the heck out of it and reduce and damage?
> Come back in the spring and finish it,, two prices, two proposals,,
> Jeff


Well that's different in that case, yes.[emoji4]


----------



## rtsims

Stayalert said:


> This got my attention….Who the hell buys a log like that for $500?….Not who exactly….just who as in what type of person/business…...



A lot of people. Root flare will be stabbed as table tops is my guess, log will be milled into various things. People don't buy logs to mill over there?


----------



## rtsims

It's nothing for these tables to go for 10 grand.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> What if the tr
> 
> 
> What if the tree removal is desired by the client but, he want's to wait until spring? He may just want the hazard reduced for now because he has to spend a lot of money on the holiday's
> So why not go in in and top the heck out of it and reduce and damage?
> Come back in the spring and finish it,, two prices, two proposals,,
> Jeff



If things are that tight, maybe you need to start doing residential. Just saying.


----------



## Zale

Happy Turkey Day.


----------



## tree MDS

Losers??


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> If things are that tight, maybe you need to start doing residential. Just saying.



I hope you know how stupid your reply is, I am not the customer,,,
slow down man,, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I hope you know how stupid your reply is, I am not the customer,,,
> slow down man,,
> Jeff



Are you still on this? Lol.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Can I get in on this .... I just wanna call someone stupid the less reasoning behind it the better 

Jesse


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb

topping trees is super healthy. all of the trees life comes from the big fat logs not the leaves


----------



## mckeetree

This really spaced out chick calls today to cancel her job that was scheduled for 12-05-15. Good! All I can say is bad f'ing ass to that one. Even though it was a week away I was already dreading it.
Last and only time we ever worked there she asked about 3,000 mega stupid questions and was obviously jacked up on something. Took FOREVER to pay her bill. I got a deposit from her this time
but I zoomed that back to her 20 minutes after she called before the mail picked up at noon today. I take these jobs I really don't want and schedule them out three months feeling somehow like
they will never come up. 

Anybody else doing the leftover Tgiving deal. Turkey enchiladas tonight. Pot of beans out of left over ham tomorrow night.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Made bean soup with the leftover ham bone Saturday....the wife and kids are not amused with the aftermath.


----------



## Stayalert

rtsims said:


> A lot of people. Root flare will be stabbed as table tops is my guess, log will be milled into various things. People don't buy logs to mill over there?



Doesn't seem to be a lot of people around here….last time I "sold" a log was 4' DBH x ~10 feet spalted Maple…..5 wood workers came and looked and one guy paid a logger to pick it and carry it away saved me some time and effort….Other 4 guys were into making pens …...


----------



## beastmaster

Worst first day ever. I'm a climber not a truck driver. So they send me out 30 miles of frozen 2 lane mountain hyway to pick up a chipper truck and cat. Most of the road is 90 degree turns either up hill or down hill. I'm use to free ways. Long story short I frid the clutch. I feel like s--t. I didn't want to drive that truck anyway, told them my limitations. I told them they can take 20 percent from my check, but I doubt they will. I'd feel better if they did.


----------



## treebilly

I had a good day. Two easy limb lifts this morning for roof clearance. One bucket and one climbing. Then went to a big cherry with a rotten base. I could tell where asplundth ran out of stick. My elevator left me with a 40 foot top. Took a risk and bombed it into the yard. Went real well and two hours after starting we were packing up. Went back to the shop and did a few hours helping the mechanic with a skid steer. It was a beautiful day


----------



## pro94lt

Man that's a bad first day. What kind of truck was it?


----------



## no tree to big

My truck taint never gonna need a clutch! I only use it in first! Sometimes I don't even need to touch it to get going if I can roll at a half mile an hour she'll slide right in.
What will get my though is creeping into driveways and yards 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Say your a creep


----------



## no tree to big

I prefer peep [emoji51] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Worst first day ever. I'm a climber not a truck driver. So they send me out 30 miles of frozen 2 lane mountain hyway to pick up a chipper truck and cat. Most of the road is 90 degree turns either up hill or down hill. I'm use to free ways. Long story short I frid the clutch. I feel like s--t. I didn't want to drive that truck anyway, told them my limitations. I told them they can take 20 percent from my check, but I doubt they will. I'd feel better if they did.



Did you drive thru the 60 freeway east bound?


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> Did you drive thru the 60 freeway east bound?


No lm up north in Oakhurst, near Yosemite.


----------



## beastmaster

pro94lt said:


> Man that's a bad first day. What kind of truck was it?


I don't know a late model big chipper truck. With a 6 speed.


----------



## gorman

Have you driven a six speed before? If so you might have been given a truck that had a slice of bologna for a clutch plate left.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Have you driven a six speed before? If so you might have been given a truck that had a slice of bologna for a clutch plate left.



He already stated that "he's a climber, not a truck driver". At least he owns up to it, unlike you with the berry splashing incident you're still trying to skate out on. Anything but just own up to it..


----------



## gorman

Wet blanket alert!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Wet blanket alert!



Lol. Sorry to break up the circle jerk, but somebody's gotta keep it real.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Oh you're just breaking it up? I thought you were the pivot man[emoji23]


----------



## tree MDS

KenJax Tree said:


> Oh you're just breaking it up? I thought you were the pivot man[emoji23]



You must have me confused with someone else. It's okay, I know you haven't been right since gorman power-bottomed you.


----------



## KenJax Tree

[emoji23] still not sure what it is, but i'm ok with not knowing


----------



## gorman

Mds is just all rattled since he found out Charlie Sheen has the AIDS.


----------



## no tree to big

Mds do use lube when you power bottom? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Mds is just all rattled since he found out Charlie Sheen has the AIDS.



Since you bring up Charlie, I've been hating on that sleazeball for years now. Does it make me a bad person to say I'm not particularly broken up over his diagnosis?


----------



## gorman

Not broken up. Not surprised either. I have no idea how he afforded $1.5 million a year in prostitutes from doing movies like Hot Shots part deux


----------



## KenJax Tree

I wouldn't even be surprised if they said he got it from Magic Johnson.


----------



## no tree to big

Holy **** what chick do I get for 4 grand a day?beta be one Hella Chica 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Either one hot dumb hooker or a desperate one willing to bang a guy with aids


----------



## tree MDS

I don't know.. something about crackhead scumbags leaves me less and less sympathetic as the years progress, that's all. Too many people try hard in this life and get dealt a worse hand. **** him I say.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Converted a Norway maple into a stump finished the clean up last night under headlamp ...... Fuk these short days






Jesse


----------



## gorman

A big company in my area has a series of flood lights they bring to jobs to work in the dark. They also are notorious for bidding way under.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

That would be nice but prolly not in my near future 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

There's a big company a bit south of me. Supposedly if the job is bid for a day, they stay till 7:30 8:00 if need be. Then, before they can go home they still have to wash the trucks off, etc. Not sure how true this is, but just the thought makes this whole self employment thing sound better and better.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. The MDS would be in dt's.


----------



## treebilly

Those light plants are nice for emergency work. A bit of a pain when working aloft as they seem to shine them right at you.


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> Those light plants are nice for emergency work. A bit of a pain when working aloft as they seem to shine them right at you.


Well that's the point ain't it

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky_dad01

Gotta leave the stupid thing 12' high so they can carve it into who knows what !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Pfft.. time to suck it up and pretend you only have a 60 footer.


----------



## rburg

A local business had about 20' left of a tree they had taken down carved into a Statue of Liberty.


----------



## lucky_dad01

rburg said:


> A local business had about 20' left of a tree they had taken down carved into a Statue of Liberty.


Sweet
You know where this is on Guntersville Lake !! [emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburg

Is that at the state park?


----------



## sgreanbeans

hello


----------



## sgreanbeans

i hate snow


----------



## gorman

Rain day today. I grabbed our used sandvik teeth to send out, fiddled with a conveyor belt, and sent out a certified "**** you pay me" letter.


----------



## lucky_dad01

rburg said:


> Is that at the state park?


No, Honeycomb Camp Ground
Off Hwy 431 west of Gvill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

sgreanbeans said:


> hello


Hi 

How's the boom fiasco?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Purchased a new to me chip truck. I likes it. Way nicer to drive than the Ol 97 bucket


----------



## 13TreeWorks

split wood for 3 hrs in the dark under the rain .... It sucked .... But the new splitter is staring to loosen up and run alot nicer and what's even nicer is it should just about have itself paid back by the time I finish splitting what I have on the ground and get it sold...... 

Jesse


----------



## treebilly

rtsims said:


> Purchased a new to me chip truck. I likes it. Way nicer to drive than the Ol 97 bucketView attachment 466309
> View attachment 466310


Nice looking chip truck. And it has real aluminum not just hub caps.


----------



## rtsims

treebilly said:


> Nice looking chip truck. And it has real aluminum not just hub caps.



I got lucky on this one. Hard to find used equipment around these parts. This was a private seller, low miles, really taken care of.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang beautiful day! Mid 70's and sunny.
It's that time of year again. We have our x-mas party for management tonight. No tux this time,,
The crew is having theirs on the 18th, it's been a great year. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

This morning I'm minding my own business, towing the tractor out to the job with my old one ton and chatting with my friend. Driving through the main strip we pass the newest startup heading the other way in a pickup with some other blazer S10 looking thing behind him. I was busy talking and just looked over to read the annoying banners over the top of the windshields. I get literally not three minutes down the road and my phone rings. Its the punk kid. Apparently he's upset because he waved and I didn't wave back, said the guy riding with him said I looked right at him. "Somebody waves to you and you can't wave back"?? "I'm just trying to be polite and wave to the other guys". I explained to him that I didn't even see him wave, and just kept calm. Then he proceeded to ask me "how we're doing, etc". Mind you, this is a person I've never even met in my entire life,, wouldn't know him if I tripped over him!! I guess just because some goober puts a banner over the top of his windshield calling himself affordable tree, I'm somehow supposed to be obligated to acknowledge his presence. Amazing. I think "treeguys" may actually be getting more stupid. Who would've thought it was possible. I guess I'll have to make sure I wave next time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Amazing. I think "treeguys" may actually be getting more stupid



No, it is just you,,,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Sounds like he's defensive. Some people! Did some pruning today on some cruddy crabapples which someone had the cool idea to top them at seven feet many moons ago. Ugh. I'm not working with Corinthian marble here.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> No, it is just you,,,,
> Jeff



Lol. You sure you didn't wanna cue up the "happy banana" for that one, lovstrom??


----------



## Zale

Spent the day with Dad putting up the Xmas tree.


----------



## climbhightree

Drove 9 hours from PA to KY and bought a 2010 bc1500







Headed home 





__________________________
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
"Kiss My Axe"
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## tree MDS

Um.. weren't those the infamous chippers that supposedly vibrated themselves to death?


----------



## treebilly

Don't they all? Our local Vermeer rep told us that they will do that. Almost like he was bragging about it. 
Nice looking chipper you picked up


----------



## climbhightree

tree MDS said:


> Um.. weren't those the infamous chippers that supposedly vibrated themselves to death?


I believe the bc1400 was the really bad series...they weren't around long. My Vermeer rep had said before to avoid them if I could.

I looked at a 2006 bc1500 too, but the 2010 had improvements done to the shoot and base. 

I'm not concerned, vermeer has always treated me right. 

__________________________
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
"Kiss My Axe"
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## tree MDS

You're right, it was the 1400, now I remember.


----------



## dbl612

the best vermeer couldn't compete with a bandit on its best day without the shakes.


----------



## climbhightree

Ford vs chevy vs dodge. It is the same with chippers etc. All have their good, and their bad. 

I personally like ford and vermeer.

__________________________
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
"Kiss My Axe"
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## Oak Savanna

climbhightree said:


> Drove 9 hours from PA to KY and bought a 2010 bc1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________
> Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
> "Kiss My Axe"
> Certified Arborist
> Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
> www.climbhightree.com
> https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
> https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
> https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2



You were right at ENCON Equipment and didn't tow home a Morbark?! I am kidding! Congrats on the new machine. I had one of those but I am all red now. Glad to hear Vermeer treats you right. Here we have new sales guys and they just wanna sell sell sell and after that they don't care.


----------



## Oak Savanna

rtsims said:


> Purchased a new to me chip truck. I likes it. Way nicer to drive than the Ol 97 bucketView attachment 466309
> View attachment 466310



Congrats man! That is a sharp looking set up! Your production just went up having a separate chip truck. Is she gas or diesel?


----------



## rtsims

Oak Savanna said:


> Congrats man! That is a sharp looking set up! Your production just went up having a separate chip truck. Is she gas or diesel?



Thanks bud. 2005 c7500 with a diesel. Now I just have to keep the trucks busy. Hopefully run a second crew next season if the work comes in.


----------



## Oak Savanna

rtsims said:


> Thanks bud. 2005 c7500 with a diesel. Now I just have to keep the trucks busy. Hopefully run a second crew next season if the work comes in.



If its the 3126 CAT she won't be a speed demon but will be awesome on fuel. Thats whats in my C6500 bucket truck and it will run all week and use about 3/4 of a tank and I don't have a pony motor.


----------



## rtsims

C7


----------



## Oak Savanna

I up graded the chip truck and chipper this year too. 2015 Morbark M15R. Rolled off the assembly line at the end of march. Got a tier 3 142hp cat. No emissions garbage on it. My old chip truck was a 1999 international with the 444 engine which was a dog. Going from a 6500lb Vermeer 1500 to a Morbark M15R which is 9250lbs there was quite a difference with the towing. Got a southern US 2006 international cab and chassis and put a new aluminum box on it. 466 with allison auto and juice brakes. No more having to try and get guys to get their air licence! It doesn't have the aluminum rims and belly boxes on it in that picture.


----------



## tree MDS

No air brake endorsement required on underweights here. This pic was a few years ago just after we painted my chipper. Still had a few more decals to put on, etc. Anyway,, they're my children, so to speak. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

Oak Savanna said:


> I up graded the chip truck and chipper this year too. 2015 Morbark M15R. Rolled off the assembly line at the end of march. Got a tier 3 142hp cat. No emissions garbage on it. My old chip truck was a 1999 international with the 444 engine which was a dog. Going from a 6500lb Vermeer 1500 to a Morbark M15R which is 9250lbs there was quite a difference with the towing. Got a southern US 2006 international cab and chassis and put a new aluminum box on it. 466 with allison auto and juice brakes. No more having to try and get guys to get their air licence! It doesn't have the aluminum rims and belly boxes on it in that picture.View attachment 467516


Is that a huge gear box? Bet that chipper fills that truck mucho fasto!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

Oak Savanna said:


> I up graded the chip truck and chipper this year too.View attachment 467516


Looks like a Voth chip box.
Very nice Jesse


----------



## Oak Savanna

no tree to big said:


> Is that a huge gear box? Bet that chipper fills that truck mucho fasto!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



All depends on what we are chipping. Its a 17 yard box.


----------



## Oak Savanna

squad143 said:


> Looks like a Voth chip box.
> Very nice Jesse



Thanks Chuck! Ya its a Voth chip box.


----------



## squad143

Today's Silver Maple removal


----------



## no tree to big

Oak Savanna said:


> All depends on what we are chipping. Its a 17 yard box.


Looks like a small box, thought the camera added 10 pounds haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Savanna

no tree to big said:


> Looks like a small box, thought the camera added 10 pounds haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



That chip box is 13'6"L x 5'H x 8' W which is 20 yards. But it has a 1'6" polesaw box on the one side which makes it about 17 yards. It could be a foot taller, hard on the neck and back when you are hunched over taking a leak in there!!


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> Today's Silver Maple removal



What the hell is he doing out on the end in that first pic? Looks like he's pruning it to death if I didn't know better. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I mean "awesome work, Chuck"!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It must be a lion tail or a removal,,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Had fun with this Norway maple this morning. Used a big red oak for a srt tie in and for rigging. Going srt gave me the ability to almost drop right down into the center and run all over this thing. I've gotta give my ground crew props as well. They really kicked ass today. It was a beautiful day


----------



## squad143

tree MDS said:


> What the hell is he doing out on the end in that first pic? Looks like he's pruning it to death if I didn't know better. Lol.





tree MDS said:


> I mean "awesome work, Chuck"!!





jefflovstrom said:


> It must be a lion tail or a removal,,,
> Jeff


LOL
Yes, a removal.
The pic doesn't show it but those two limbs went over the neighbor's tree in the picture. Of course there were multiple sheds, main Bell line and a brand new fence. Couldn't take big limbs, but the GRCS worked great.


----------



## treebilly

I need a GRCS in the worst way


----------



## JRoland

Did a little crane job. Sometimes I think it be nice to have a crane, until I think how much I already spend on insurance....


----------



## JRoland

Getting down to clean up today. Hopefully no snow tomorrow then finish on Friday and on to the next one.


----------



## gorman

Did a small job for a client and got a gander at the totally sweet tree pruning that the neighbors had done.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Did a small job for a client and got a gander at the totally sweet tree pruning that the neighbors had done.


So?? The customer probably just couldn't afford a full removal (what with the holidays right here and all) at this point, and just wanted to mitigate the potential risk for now, with an eye on full removal at a later date. I don't see what your problem with that is??


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So?? The customer probably just couldn't afford a full removal (what with the holidays right here and all) at this point, and just wanted to mitigate the potential risk for now, with an eye on full removal at a later date. I don't see what your problem with that is??



You left your wallet at the job site. [emoji15]


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You left your wallet at the job site. [emoji15]



****!!! Thanks for reminding me!! The MDS gets so wrapped up in all these "hazard reductions" sometimes!! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

squad143 said:


> Today's Silver Maple removal





tree MDS said:


> So?? The customer probably just couldn't afford a full removal (what with the holidays right here and all) at this point, and just wanted to mitigate the potential risk for now, with an eye on full removal at a later date. I don't see what your problem with that is??


----------



## jefflovstrom

How do you you know what the customer wanted,, looks like he pays by the pound,,meaning , he hire's hack's,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Agent Orange

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...s-with-an-ms170-say-what.290254/#post-5661920

And set a small wooden bridge


----------



## treebilly

Last piece of wood from a silver maple removal at 0:dark thirty last night. Dang lakefront homes all cramped together. A bit windy but a beautiful day( into night)


----------



## tree MDS

Got the shop firewood all set today. Three cords, high and dry. Rather nice, if I do say so myself! Amazing how much more heat wood that's actually dry puts off! Of course I don't need to tell you guys!


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> So?? The customer probably just couldn't afford a full removal (what with the holidays right here and all) at this point, and just wanted to mitigate the potential risk for now, with an eye on full removal at a later date. I don't see what your problem with that is??


[emoji23]


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Got the shop firewood all set today. Three cords, high and dry. Rather nice, if I do say so myself! Amazing how much more heat wood that's actually dry puts off! Of course I don't need to tell you guys!
> View attachment 469113



You call that three cords!?! At least you're only ripping yourself off. [emoji14] ohh! *diceman cigarette drag*


----------



## mckeetree

Some moronic bastard called me this morning and starts in wanting his trash returned (he called it firewood) from a job we did several months ago or reimburse him $400. I sorta remember the job and to the best of my recollection it consisted mainly of an old rotted cottonwood. I just hung up on him and did the call block deal but can you believe some of these people.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We got a call from a guy that said he was on vacation for 2 weeks and when he got home, he noticed a dent in his car's front bumper that was not there when he left it in his driveway parked in front of the garage. He heard we did some tree work in the HOA and figures that it must of be us.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> We got a call from a guy that said he was on vacation for 2 weeks and when he got home, he noticed a dent in his car's front bumper that was not there when he left it in his driveway parked in front of the garage. He heard we did some tree work in the HOA and figures that it must of be us.
> Jeff


Well did you work in his yard?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Well did you work in his yard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Nope, no where near him,,HOA trees are 'common area' trees,,,his driveway is not 'common area',,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Nope, no where near him,,HOA trees are 'common area' trees,,,his driveway is not 'common area',,
> Jeff


I'm not sure but are you trying to teach me how to properly use a comma? [emoji13] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> We got a call from a guy that said he was on vacation for 2 weeks and when he got home, he noticed a dent in his car's front bumper that was not there when he left it in his driveway parked in front of the garage. He heard we did some tree work in the HOA and figures that it must of be us.
> Jeff



Always blame the tree guy.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Always blame the tree guy.



Lol. Seems like as good a moronic bastard as any.


----------



## tree MDS

Out on my deck having coffee. It's like 50° out. Winter's gotta be brewing up a pot of extra nasty!! Can hardly wait.


----------



## treebilly

Same here. Weather has been great but if it doesn't change soon I'm gonna have to mow again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think we need another major volcano to blow off to cool this place down for another few years as the trees seem like they are about to bloom.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Some moronic bastard called me this morning and starts in wanting his trash returned (he called it firewood) from a job we did several months ago or reimburse him $400. I sorta remember the job and to the best of my recollection it consisted mainly of an old rotted cottonwood. I just hung up on him and did the call block deal but can you believe some of these people.



What kind of moron answers his phone in the first place?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Got the shop firewood all set today. Three cords, high and dry. Rather nice, if I do say so myself! Amazing how much more heat wood that's actually dry puts off! Of course I don't need to tell you guys!
> View attachment 469113



When is the last time The MDS got hisself some tang? Let me tell you right now, something don't seem right.


----------



## treebilly

Great to have ya back Dr. 
Bad day. Pollarding. Hack work but I ain't the boss. Very technical removal starting tomorrow. No crane, no drop zone. Big tree, lots of little pieces. Nothing but fun. It'll be a beautiful day I'm sure.


----------



## rtsims

It's been cold, extremely wet, and very windy here for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> When is the last time The MDS got hisself some tang? Let me tell you right now, something don't seem right.



The MDS does fine. Only takes an hour and a half or so for me and the minion to stack a cord.

And while we're on such relevant topics as how much "tang", the MDS gets, when is the last time The Dan got hisself some slong?? I mean really big slong? Don't answer that, please, but just saying.


----------



## pro94lt

Running out of time to send out Christmas cards, anyone else do it???


----------



## Zale

I find it's easier if you just don't send them. Takes all the stress out of it.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> I find it's easier if you just don't send them. Takes all the stress out of it.



The MDS couldn't agree more. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

I like the Christmas lights and tending the fire in the middle of the night while drinking vodka and watching TV. That's about as far as The MDS goes with all that holiday BS, and he likes it that way. Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I like the Christmas lights and tending the fire in the middle of the night while drinking vodka and watching TV. That's about as far as The MDS goes with all that holiday BS, and he likes it that way. Lol.



I hate vodka.
I never tried it, but I smelled it.
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

Since when has The MDS started acting like The Donald and refer to himself in the third person?


----------



## gorman

Or George Castanza.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> Since when has The MDS started acting like The Donald and refer to himself in the third person?



Ever since he met The Dan and His massive schlong.


----------



## Arclight

Trimmed some Cajeput trees, a Podocarpus, and a Brazillian pepper. Kinda sucked when the chipper was clogged with the Podo fruit, but we got done by around 4:30 pm. Still, I like the crew I'm with now.

...And what's with clients leaving their dog crap laying around in their backyard? Seriously people, pick up after your #$*@ing dogs; it's embarrassing to see a backyard covered in dog crap.



jefflovstrom said:


> I hate vodka.
> I never tried it, but I smelled it.
> Jeff



Stoli is some good stuff; the Smirnoff is pretty much like rubbing alcohol to me.


----------



## JRoland

Yard logging in the snow today. More beetle kill pine trees. Worked pretty good in the am when the ground was frozen. Too bad we couldn't get the bigger truck there, but the old cummins did the trick.

No vodka for me those days are over.


----------



## squad143

Did some contract climbing (crane riding) for my buddy's company yesterday


----------



## tree MDS

Just finished sharpening up the 42" on one of my 395's. We got a big ass white pine we're gonna pull over with the tractor winch Saturday. Should be fun. One of the bigger trees I've ever flopped (murphed). I'm actually just gonna pull with the tractor while my buddy cuts. He's pretty dead on with his cuts. Being that its only 25' or so away from the house, I guess that says something about how much faith I have in this dude. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Next I get to flip the blades that should still be like brand new in the chipper. (Love that job,, can't get enough of it!!) Apparently we either chipped something with some metal in it, or my moron has been using it as a rakings incinerator. I'm leaning towards rakings incinerator. I don't know why there's no in between filling the whole back of the truck with brushy rakings, or scraping up every last pebble of road dirt and tossing it in the chipper. It's amazing to me.


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> Did some contract climbing (crane riding) for my buddy's company yesterday



Nothing like some stick pines and a big ass crane to make the average Joe feel like a hero! Nice work, chuck!!!


----------



## squad143

tree MDS said:


> Nothing like some stick pines and a big ass crane to make the average Joe feel like a hero! Nice work, chuck!!!


No hero feeling. Just had some fun, helped a friend out and made some money


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> No hero feeling. Just had some fun, helped a friend out and made some money



Like I said, nice work!! Really!


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I hate vodka.
> I never tried it, but I smelled it.
> Jeff



I got sick on vodka in Vegas New Years Eve 1993. I just never got my taste back for it...even all these years later. I've got a client who drinks the stuff like water.


----------



## epicklein22

I found a 1590xp with 4200 hours for 15k obo. It's a one owner machine and everything is tight and right. They maintained it well and took good care of it. It has all the fancy features besides a winch. The guy is getting a divorce and selling out. Anybody run one? What do think on price?


----------



## gorman

Not a bad deal. You can probably carve him down to 13.5 if it's a divorce. I'd test the coolant with a strip and run it at operating temp to look for leaks.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> Trimmed some Cajeput trees, a Podocarpus, and a Brazillian pepper. Kinda sucked when the chipper was clogged with the Podo fruit, but we got done by around 4:30 pm. Still, I like the crew I'm with now.
> 
> ...And what's with clients leaving their dog crap laying around in their backyard? Seriously people, pick up after your #$*@ing dogs; it's embarrassing to see a backyard covered in dog crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Stoli is some good stuff; the Smirnoff is pretty much like rubbing alcohol to me.



Chipping Podo's is a sure way to tell if you chipper knives are sharp and adjusted correctly. If it is clogging, it ain't right. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

epicklein22 said:


> I found a 1590xp with 4200 hours for 15k obo. It's a one owner machine and everything is tight and right. They maintained it well and took good care of it. It has all the fancy features besides a winch. The guy is getting a divorce and selling out. Anybody run one? What do think on price?



Good deal, with those hours I would check everything. 
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Large poplar from early Dec.
The client got a bunch of estimates, ranging from $1500 (moi) to $7000. 
Took me around 5-1/2 hours to piece down.


----------



## squad143

Helped out Mike again today. (Extra chip capacity needed) and this job was just around the corner from my house .
Should have took a before shot.
Everything as slung via the bucket.
Butt log was 7,000lbs


----------



## Oak Savanna

Nice work Chuck! Looks about the best way to handle that mess!


----------



## Oak Savanna

Santa came early! Sold my 2014 Vermeer 650tx aka "the sprinkler" (I couldn't keep hydraulic oil in it!) The guy who bought it had to have another one. He says he needs 2 because one is always broken and he has a ton of spare parts for the 650s. I couldn't argue with him!! BMG grapple is sitting at my parcel pick up place in Port Huron MI and I am going to pick it up tomorrow. I am not buying anymore Vermeer garbage. I baby my equipment, wash it every Friday afternoon, grease regularly, oil changes every 200 hours, new filters as per the maitenance schedule and that Vermeer was junk at 500 hours. Track blew in half at 300 hours, Vermeer wouldnt Warranty it, a tube inside rad blew at 450 hours causing hydraulic oil to piss all over a customers yard. $1200 for rad and another $1000 in labour, had an "O" ring blow in a valve box and leak hydraulic oil all over a customers driveway at under 100 hours, the big bolt head that you crank on to tension the tracks were about to bust right through the plate on both sides because it's not think enough and If I put anymore weld on the Vermeer grapple the machine wouldn't be able to pick it up!! Oh and about half a dozen new hydraulic hoses on it too. I was too pissed off to even give the new Vermeer 725 a shot, I hope ditch witch is the answer!


----------



## Pelorus

I bought my SK650 from Brandt. 
It doesn't like starting when it's very cold outside. I don't either.
Have 600+ hours on it now. No TLC. 
Came equipped with narrow tracks, which I replaced with wider aftermarket (Contrax in Mississauga, iirc) ones.
It's been a reliable workhorse. Has only thrown a track once, and I only check tension on them once in a blue moon.


----------



## pro94lt

If MDS were to send out Christmas cards I'd like to see them, what would be on the front?


----------



## gorman

Probably a can of pabst in a coozy.


----------



## no tree to big

I'm a certified tree cutter downer now yall look out! Haven't got my official letter but I'm on the ISA website! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

. I'm going cross-eyed and stir crazy running this scroll saw I think I'm gonna take a break to go piss rev my 440 then polish it for an hour or so before I get back to these ornaments ....... There playing Christmas music every now and then on the classic rock station I think my ears are bleeding 

Jesse


----------



## tree MDS

Not a very good pic. Just a cold, windy and relatively uncooperative day. We got done exactly what I had figured by 3:00 though. Was nice to have the one ton to chip into while I dumped the big truck. Got it closer for the maple here too. Pretty good day.


----------



## Zale

Can't afford the automatic focus feature?


----------



## gorman

And that contrast. Ugh. Horrible.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> I bought my SK650 from Brandt.
> It doesn't like starting when it's very cold outside. I don't either.
> Have 600+ hours on it now. No TLC.
> Came equipped with narrow tracks, which I replaced with wider aftermarket (Contrax in Mississauga, iirc) ones.
> It's been a reliable workhorse. Has only thrown a track once, and I only check tension on them once in a blue moon.



I knew you had a ditch witch, Devon told me you liked it. The cold starting is just a kubota thing I think. I found out about Contrax after vermeer screwed me $650 for a new track. They had one in stock and the machine was sitting in a customers yard not able to move so they had me! I am gonna burn off the tracks that are on it and get a set of 9" I think. I also got the single drive control put on instead of the two stick drive control, its just what I have gotten used to with the vermeer. I really like the grease cylinder to tighten the tracks. Fast and easy, no BS like on the vermeer. It also really fast and has full speed reverse unlike the vermeer. We reverse quite a bit dragging brush and that vermeer was so slow. Picked up my BMG grapple today just in time to let it sit in the shop for January and February while I am in the sunny south.


----------



## Oak Savanna

no tree to big said:


> I'm a certified tree cutter downer now yall look out! Haven't got my official letter but I'm on the ISA website!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



If you found your name on the website you got er! Congrats!


----------



## Oak Savanna

13TreeWorks said:


> . I'm going cross-eyed and stir crazy running this scroll saw I think I'm gonna take a break to go piss rev my 440 then polish it for an hour or so before I get back to these ornaments ....... There playing Christmas music every now and then on the classic rock station I think my ears are bleeding
> 
> Jesse



Step 1: Smash the radio

Step 2: Use your 440 instead of the scroll saw to make those. 

Problem solved! Wait, why are you making those again?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> And that contrast. Ugh. Horrible.



Lol. The MDS is getting kinda older now. At least I have a phone modern enough to post pics and talk **** from!! Lol.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Oak Savanna said:


> Step 1: Smash the radio
> 
> Step 2: Use your 440 instead of the scroll saw to make those.
> 
> Problem solved! Wait, why are you making those again?


#1. It's not the radios fault its the yuppies at the radio station that program that ******** 
2 I did use the 440 originally to cut the thing down and mill out the cant on my Alaskan mill

Problem not solved I still have to make these stupid ornaments because Im to cheep to buy garbage for ppl and giving ppl garbage is whats " socially acceptable " for this ******** holiday ...... But hey I'm almost dun just need to glue one more side and douche them in linseed oil wrap them in a solo cup 

Jesse


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> Lol. The MDS is getting kinda older now. At least I have a phone modern enough to post pics and talk **** from!! Lol.


Talking **** in the third person nonetheless ..... Bravo 

Jesse


----------



## Agent Orange

Cut, split and stacked this afternoon. Mostly Locust, a wee bit of hedge, one dirty old piss elm, and some cedar.

Got to use my home built splitter, cylinder developed a large leak. I'm guessing the dust seal and o rings are toast. Hooray, rebuild time.


----------



## gorman

I got someone pregnant today.


----------



## pro94lt

Well...


----------



## climbhightree

Oak Savanna said:


> Santa came early! Sold my 2014 Vermeer 650tx aka "the sprinkler" (I couldn't keep hydraulic oil in it!) The guy who bought it had to have another one. He says he needs 2 because one is always broken and he has a ton of spare parts for the 650s. I couldn't argue with him!! BMG grapple is sitting at my parcel pick up place in Port Huron MI and I am going to pick it up tomorrow. I am not buying anymore Vermeer garbage. I baby my equipment, wash it every Friday afternoon, grease regularly, oil changes every 200 hours, new filters as per the maitenance schedule and that Vermeer was junk at 500 hours. Track blew in half at 300 hours, Vermeer wouldnt Warranty it, a tube inside rad blew at 450 hours causing hydraulic oil to piss all over a customers yard. $1200 for rad and another $1000 in labour, had an "O" ring blow in a valve box and leak hydraulic oil all over a customers driveway at under 100 hours, the big bolt head that you crank on to tension the tracks were about to bust right through the plate on both sides because it's not think enough and If I put anymore weld on the Vermeer grapple the machine wouldn't be able to pick it up!! Oh and about half a dozen new hydraulic hoses on it too. I was too pissed off to even give the new Vermeer 725 a shot, I hope ditch witch is the answer!
> View attachment 471283


Sry you have had your fill of the 650tx. I've had mine for around 3 yrs and over 900 hours on it so far. 

I had issues with the hydraulic pump separating from the engine a few times, but they came out with a upgrade fix for that. I'm also on my second set of vermeer tracks, and getting close to third. But I'm going with Diamond prowler tracks...better price and turf friendly. I throw a track every once in awhule, if on rocky ground and not set right, but only takes about 5 mins to get it back on.

Other then that , I haven't had any major issues and I wouldn't give it up. Even if I upgrade to the 725 or 800, I doubt I would sell/trade in this unit

__________________________
Associate degree in forestry from PSU Mont Alto
"Kiss My Axe"
Certified Arborist
Owner/operator of Climb High Tree Service established in 2002
www.climbhightree.com
https://m.facebook.com/ClimbHighTreeService
https://www.youtube.com/user/climbhightree
https://www.youtube.com/user/2treekiller2


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I got someone pregnant today.


I practiced does that count?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I practiced does that count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Practiced what,, getting pregnant?


----------



## squad143

One of today's removals.
Ended up being more rigging than I thought.


----------



## squad143

Roads were slick


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> I got someone pregnant today.



I wonder if you grafted something.
Jeff,,??


----------



## gorman

Nope. The wifey is 7 weeks preggers. Found out the other day.


----------



## pro94lt

Congrats man.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Storks deliver babies. Swallows don't.


----------



## Zale

Merry Christmas. Have a safe day.


----------



## luckydad

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## tree MDS

I absolutely destroyed about an acre of lawn yesterday. Cut a tree, ground a stump, threw some slop on it while getting rained on, finished the acre of lawn off, picked up like 40 sheets of plywood and got everything home safely. 

I might have to see if NY sells vodka on Christmas? I'm running a little low.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I absolutely destroyed about an acre of lawn yesterday. Cut a tree, ground a stump, threw some slop on it while getting rained on, finished the acre of lawn off, picked up like 40 sheets of plywood and got everything home safely.
> 
> I might have to see if NY sells vodka on Christmas? I'm running a little low.



Not sure on that. You can get some malt liquor from the gas station though.


----------



## gorman

Just buy a 40 of St. Ides and drink it down to the label, then fill it back up with orange joose. You'll be a brass monkey junky!


----------



## tree MDS

I asked Google. It doesn't look good.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> I asked Google. It doesn't look good.


I'm pretty sure we had this exact same conversation on December 25th, 2014. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm pretty sure we had this exact same conversation on December 25th, 2014. Lol



Lol. I had the sneaking suspicion we might've had this conversation before too.


----------



## KenJax Tree

I went back looking but i didn't see it lol....but i did see this......[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]










Classic stuff guys[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Haven't done a darn thing and it feels nice! Wind is blowing about 40mph outside an5how.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I texted him about it. Lol


----------



## mckeetree

ValleyFirewood said:


> Haven't done a darn thing and it feels nice! Wind is blowing about 40mph outside an5how.



Yeah, me either. Did Xmas with the family from 11:30 until they all wound down and left out at 5:00. Now back to just me and the wife. I think I'll fix a super strong one and get on the patio with the last of the five $15 cigars a wealthy world traveling client gave me last month. It's gonna get cold here in a day or two they say.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Been through 2 bottles of vodka in 2 days not counting the beers, wine and heroin. Wife thought it would be a good idea for her parents to spend the night; I ain't got an hour a of sleep in these 2 days listening to the old man snore, burp, fart and complain about restaurant service he ain't even paying for. I am about ready to burn this whole thing down and bury the bodies. I have sense enough not to bring my parents into our relationship.
****ing kid got some ankle weights, she has been running around hollering non ****ing stop about how she don't even feel them. Well maybe if I tied a few rocks to her neck and threw her in a lake the storyline might change but I doubt it. Starting to think I was wrong to throw the Shopkins through the window , smash the ****ing Jenga and dump the ham in the recyle bin but at the moment it seem like the right thing to do. The only thing I can do is swallow another bon bon and stare vapidly at Ralphie hoping that ********** does shoot his ****ing eye out.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Been through 2 bottles of vodka in 2 days not counting the beers, wine and heroin. Wife thought it would be a good idea for her parents to spend the night; I ain't got an hour a of sleep in these 2 days listening to the old man snore, burp, fart and complain about restaurant service he ain't even paying for. I am about ready to burn this whole thing down and bury the bodies. I have sense enough not to bring my parents into our relationship.
> ****ing kid got some ankle weights, she has been running around hollering non ****ing stop about how she don't even feel them. Well maybe if I tied a few rocks to her neck and threw her in a lake the storyline might change but I doubt it. Starting to think I was wrong to throw the Shopkins through the window , smash the ****ing Jenga and dump the ham in the recyle bin but at the moment it seem like the right thing to do. The only thing I can do is swallow another bon bon and stare vapidly at Ralphie hoping that ********** does shoot his ****ing eye out.


Sounds like somebody needs another couple shots

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

That _could_ just be the vodka, beer, wine and heroin talking... or maybe some bat sh*t crazy leaking into the equation. But hey, we all like to celebrate the holidays in our own special way.


----------



## Blakesmaster

JeffGu said:


> That _could_ just be the vodka, beer, wine and heroin talking... or maybe some bat sh*t crazy leaking into the equation. But hey, we all like to celebrate the holidays in our own special way.



If you think the good Dr. is hard to understand when he's hammered you've never had to talk to him when he was sober.


----------



## Zale

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Been through 2 bottles of vodka in 2 days not counting the beers, wine and heroin. Wife thought it would be a good idea for her parents to spend the night; I ain't got an hour a of sleep in these 2 days listening to the old man snore, burp, fart and complain about restaurant service he ain't even paying for. I am about ready to burn this whole thing down and bury the bodies. I have sense enough not to bring my parents into our relationship.
> ****ing kid got some ankle weights, she has been running around hollering non ****ing stop about how she don't even feel them. Well maybe if I tied a few rocks to her neck and threw her in a lake the storyline might change but I doubt it. Starting to think I was wrong to throw the Shopkins through the window , smash the ****ing Jenga and dump the ham in the recyle bin but at the moment it seem like the right thing to do. The only thing I can do is swallow another bon bon and stare vapidly at Ralphie hoping that ********** does shoot his ****ing eye out.




Sounds like a normal, quite Christmas for you. Maybe you can share some of your vodka with MDS. He didn't prepare properly.


----------



## tree MDS

I've gotta pick my 13 year old nephew from Florida up at the airport later today. I don't know where he gets it from, but he's the most sarcastic little bastard I've ever met. I'm definitely buying the handle of absolute today, no more ****ing around.


----------



## JeffGu

Blakesmaster said:


> ...hard to understand when he's hammered...



Well, I can understand his frustrations with inlaws... I only scrounge firewood so I can find good dump sites for the bodies. But in all fairness to my wife, it was actually _my_ mother who was the biggest problem. We often referred to her simply as _The Evil One_... last October, she passed away... on Halloween, no less. Serendipity.


----------



## gorman

I love my gehl but at a certain point I have to look into a grapple truck.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I love my gehl but at a certain point I have to look into a grapple truck.


Welllll what do you load those logs onto with the gehl?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Welllll what do you load those logs onto with the gehl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I Pinocchio them into the back of my international dump. It's 25,999 gvw. I'd really like a kboom truck on a tandem axel


----------



## treebilly

I would like one too, but you know what they say about wishing in one hand


----------



## gorman

Yeah, poop in the other hand and clap three times and your wish will be granted. 

I have the money saved up for one but realistically I think a workshop is a much better use of my money from what I earned this season.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Yeah, poop in the other hand and clap three times and your wish will be granted.
> 
> I have the money saved up for one but realistically I think a workshop is a much better use of my money from what I earned this season.



Yeah, I would go with the shop first. Then maybe a bigger chipper. The 200 sounds kinda wimpy. Lol


----------



## gorman

The other thing is that there are so many different kboom to choose from it makes my head spin. I have been looking at 255s from bandit. I've been raised on disc so I think that's where I'll stick.


----------



## gorman

JeffGu said:


> Well, I can understand his frustrations with inlaws... I only scrounge firewood so I can find good dump sites for the bodies. But in all fairness to my wife, it was actually _my_ mother who was the biggest problem. We often referred to her simply as _The Evil One_... last October, she passed away... on Halloween, no less. Serendipity.



In-laws. Damn. Last time I went out to visit my wife's parents they say us down to give us the whole "we put money away for you guys because they world is going to end from Obama". Next thing I know they bought a tugboat to live on. Then they traded it in for a bigger boat. That's ok, boats depreciate well right?[emoji24]


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> The other thing is that there are so many different kboom to choose from it makes my head spin. I have been looking at 255s from bandit. I've been raised on disc so I think that's where I'll stick.



The 255's do sound nasty.


----------



## treebilly

A shop would be the better choice. 

I'm about to go Dan and dump a plate of chicken nuggets and French fries in the trash. Wife has morning, noon, and night sickness and the kids have been on a week long sugar high. I'm losing my mind with this sh%+. Can't wait to go back to work Monday for some peace and quiet


----------



## tree MDS

No, I think a better choice would be the log truck. Lol. One more thing to brush and shovel off every time it snows. Of course then there would be the occasional curbside job where she'd really shine!!


----------



## gorman

Just make the kids a Long Island ice tea. Sleepy time awaits!


----------



## treebilly

It's done snowing for the year. Al gore and his global warming have won! At least I got to steal my friends bike and go for a ride Christmas Eve. I had to do it. Can't remember it ever being nice enough to ride this time of year.


----------



## Blakesmaster

The best part about a gehl is being able to forward stuff to the log truck. Once the wood is on the ground it's all hydraulics and getting fat.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol,, how many times you gonna pick up and put down that little thing?


----------



## tree MDS

"I'll bring her out front and drop it by the log truck, Eric,, then you can load her up"... Lol.


----------



## manilu




----------



## mckeetree

Here, at the very end of the year is the time I decide what unpaid receivables I am going to continue to pursue and which ones to just write off and forget about. Thankfully, this year there ended up being only three. Two of them are assholes I am going to hound until my last breath and try to get paid. The other is an old girl that did attempt to pay a little of it ($500). She got caught in the insurance deductible thing thinking her homeowners policy would pay to get the tree off her house. And they would, after a $3,400 deductible (2%). There ought to be a law against that. I'm just going to forget about the other $1,200 she owes. Take it out of mind altogether.


----------



## BC WetCoast

gorman said:


> Yeah, poop in the other hand and clap three times and your wish will be granted.
> 
> I have the money saved up for one but realistically I think a workshop is a much better use of my money from what I earned this season.



Aren't you going to spending all your spare cash on diapers, formula and baby clothes????


----------



## gorman

That's later. I don't think that far into the future. Hence the wife is preggers


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> That's later. I don't think that far into the future. Hence the wife is preggers



It will all work out. I have been through all that **** before. Somehow, it all works out.


----------



## The treeclimber101

I see your all still alive


----------



## Groundman One

_Today?
_


----------



## KenJax Tree

The treeclimber101 said:


> I see your all still alive


Oh ****....who left to door open at the nut house?[emoji1]

How ya been Eddie?


----------



## The treeclimber101

KenJax Tree said:


> Oh ****....who left to door open at the nut house?[emoji1]
> 
> How ya been Eddie?


We had a great year with a crazy summer storm , kinda a game changer for me . I can actually start replacing some of my old metal soon


----------



## gorman

The treeclimber101 said:


> We had a great year with a crazy summer storm , kinda a game changer for me . I can actually start replacing some of my old metal soon



Send pics so we can tell you how we would have spent your money. [emoji38]


----------



## The treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Send pics so we can tell you how we would have spent your money. [emoji38]


I am shopping a bucket . Most important thing now , mine is way long in the tooth , 4 hours after the storm I had 40 calls , we worked 40 hours straight no sleep just openin driveways


----------



## gorman

Wow. That's balls to the wall. Flood lights running or head lamps?


----------



## The treeclimber101

The guy at the dump at peak told me they were taking in 200yards an hour for almost 3 weeks , they tripled their intake for the year in one month , I got to jam out a few jobs with Eberly too , and Nytreeclimber , which was all my pleasure such good dudes


----------



## The treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Wow. That's balls to the wall. Flood lights running or head lamps?


Headlights LOL mostly headlights and those goofy LED headlamps but it was soooooo friggan hot


----------



## The treeclimber101

A picture of OD still alive and kicking as well


----------



## gorman

You have any pics of the damage and work?


----------



## The treeclimber101

gorman said:


> You have any pics of the damage and work?


I had "some " but I dropped my phone off the boat pulling the anchor in August and basically lost almost all my pictures that I didn't back up


----------



## tree MDS

More mud and a skanky smelling septic willow. Nice.


----------



## Zale

Come back in the spring for your final clean up.


----------



## tree MDS

We gotta grind and topsoil too. Lol. Should be a blast. Most putrid smelling stump cut of all time.


----------



## Zale

Couldn't ask for better conditions.


----------



## treebilly

Willows over a septic just plain suck. Good to read ya again Eddie. Since you went on vacation, I followed your advice and got a mini. Should've done it ten years ago when I was still young. Anyhow, I'm glad you're alive and doing well.


----------



## The treeclimber101

treebilly said:


> Willows over a septic just plain suck. Good to read ya again Eddie. Since you went on vacation, I followed your advice and got a mini. Should've done it ten years ago when I was still young. Anyhow, I'm glad you're alive and doing well.


That's awesome man , my back thanks me everyday I don't have to load wood by hand or with a stupid cart .


----------



## derwoodii

hauling humping hogging logs and limbs in 102f NYE heat


----------



## The treeclimber101

Cold but I'm alset


----------



## Zale

Happy New Year. May everyone have safe year.


----------



## DMD




----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful year!
Today is the beginning of a new year, and today is beautiful!
I took a little time off but gotta be back Monday,
El Nino starts then,,, may not be a beautiful day,,
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu

After years of working as an analytical chemist with a big pharmaceutical company, my wife is going to start working with me doing the tree work and landscaping/hardscaping. She's a tough old bird, and I like having her on the jobs... she's not afraid of work, and we don't argue about petty crap. Going to be a good year, I think. She's afraid she might hurt my high dollar saws, so I got her a $99 (on sale) 42cc Poulan _Predator_ to play with. Told her we'd use it to grind stumps or cut roots when she feels comfortable with the better saws. Her only rule was... _"I'm not leaving the ground. I am NOT climbing a tree." _I'm good with that. Somebody has to be there to call 911 if I fall on my head, right?


----------



## jefflovstrom

JeffGu said:


> After years of working as an analytical chemist with a big pharmaceutical company, my wife is going to start working with me doing the tree work and landscaping/hardscaping. She's a tough old bird, and I like having her on the jobs... she's not afraid of work, and we don't argue about petty crap. Going to be a good year, I think. She's afraid she might hurt my high dollar saws, so I got her a $99 (on sale) 42cc Poulan _Predator_ to play with. Told her we'd use it to grind stumps or cut roots when she feels comfortable with the better saws. Her only rule was... _"I'm not leaving the ground. I am NOT climbing a tree." _I'm good with that. Somebody has to be there to call 911 if I fall on my head, right?



Good for you and her!,, no one believes in chemistry or unicorn's,,
Jeff,,,, 
ps,,do not call your wife 'a tough old bird',,,,


----------



## JeffGu

I once introduced her to someone as my "personal bodyguard"... she popped up with, _"Better hire a new one. I'm about to lay an ass-whuppin' on your old ass!"
_


----------



## pro94lt

I took my wife on some jobs back when I first got on my own. Doesn't work... To many bathroom breaks to the store.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I remember the one crying with the rake while I yelled at her from the tree.

I hated that ***** anyway.


----------



## Zale

Very tricky thing working with the wife. Many have tried and few have succeeded. Good luck.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

If I fell out of tree and my wife saw it she would quietly walk away , collect the insurance money and marry someone who didn't stink.






I got done ripping out the black moldy caulk from within my shower floor about an hour so I made a jug of martinis and came down to start a fire and let the bleach evaporate from my sinuses. I was just sitting there minding my own business when there was rapping upon my front door. Hoping I would finally get to shoot someone, I went out the back door and snuck up on him. After his initial shock and against my religious beliefs I let him speak. He said something about seal coating my driveway while I surveyed his conveyance which turned out to be a jive ass non-descript white Ford F150, white in color and probably bought at auction, 2 wheel drive of course. Emblazoned upon this sad and pathetic vehicle were all sorts of words, most of which I could barely scrutinize. I did see one banner that stated " Complete Tree Work". So I did what any normal man would do, I squinted at him through my vodka and bleach polluted eyes and as my head lolled to and fro said, " I think you better leave right now " and he did.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If I fell out of tree and my wife saw it she would quietly walk away , collect the insurance money and marry someone who didn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got done ripping out the black moldy caulk from within my shower floor about an hour so I made a jug of martinis and came down to start a fire and let the bleach evaporate from my sinuses. I was just sitting there minding my own business when there was rapping upon my front door. Hoping I would finally get to shoot someone, I went out the back door and snuck up on him. After his initial shock and against my religious beliefs I let him speak. He said something about seal coating my driveway while I surveyed his conveyance which turned out to be a jive ass non-descript white Ford F150, white in color and probably bought at auction, 2 wheel drive of course. Emblazoned upon this sad and pathetic vehicle were all sorts of words, most of which I could barely scrutinize. I did see one banner that stated " Complete Tree Work". So I did what any normal man would do, I squinted at him through my vodka and bleach polluted eyes and as my head lolled to and fro said, " I think you better leave right now " and he did.



Time for a nap?
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Time for a nap?
> Jeff[/QUOTE
> 
> Not quite yet, I'm still holding


----------



## Woos31

-15F this morning La Pine, Oregon
-25F yesterday!


----------



## Jed1124

DR. P. Proteus said:


> If I fell out of tree and my wife saw it she would quietly walk away , collect the insurance money and marry someone who didn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got done ripping out the black moldy caulk from within my shower floor about an hour so I made a jug of martinis and came down to start a fire and let the bleach evaporate from my sinuses. I was just sitting there minding my own business when there was rapping upon my front door. Hoping I would finally get to shoot someone, I went out the back door and snuck up on him. After his initial shock and against my religious beliefs I let him speak. He said something about seal coating my driveway while I surveyed his conveyance which turned out to be a jive ass non-descript white Ford F150, white in color and probably bought at auction, 2 wheel drive of course. Emblazoned upon this sad and pathetic vehicle were all sorts of words, most of which I could barely scrutinize. I did see one banner that stated " Complete Tree Work". So I did what any normal man would do, I squinted at him through my vodka and bleach polluted eyes and as my head lolled to and fro said, " I think you better leave right now " and he did.



Much to drink you had, hitting the sauce hard you are.................
Like your style I do.............


----------



## BC WetCoast

JeffGu said:


> After years of working as an analytical chemist with a big pharmaceutical company, my wife is going to start working with me doing the tree work and landscaping/hardscaping. She's a tough old bird, and I like having her on the jobs... she's not afraid of work, and we don't argue about petty crap. Going to be a good year, I think. She's afraid she might hurt my high dollar saws, so I got her a $99 (on sale) 42cc Poulan _Predator_ to play with. Told her we'd use it to grind stumps or cut roots when she feels comfortable with the better saws. Her only rule was... _"I'm not leaving the ground. I am NOT climbing a tree." _I'm good with that. Somebody has to be there to call 911 if I fall on my head, right?



The usual family model is for a separate source of income not dependent on the tree biz.


----------



## treebilly

Judas Priest Dan ! You don't post that often anymore but you always seem to on the days I really need to feel good about myself. Always a pleasure for me to read you and think to myself " you know, I don't have that bad of a life". Carry on my good man. 
It was a beautiful day.


----------



## JeffGu

BC WetCoast said:


> ...not dependent on the tree biz...



Yeah, I know... but, corporate America being what it is, after completely hosing themselves by trying to cut corners and bringing the wrath of the FDA down on their heads, the big pharma company did what they do best... gave the guy who caused it all a raise and closed the lab down and shipped all the jobs overseas to India. Job went bye-bye. She got on with another lab closer to home, with an ethanol plant that actually has a research and development lab, and the owners of that one promptly went bankrupt, so job went bye-bye. Think we'll give this a try, if it doesn't work out she can always look for another lab job. We can afford to take a year giving it a shot, but I'm going to have to step up my game a bit.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So I did what any normal man would do...



Is this something you've read about in books? Perhaps researched by watching normal people?


----------



## 13TreeWorks

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I did see one banner that stated " Complete Tree Work". So I did what any normal man would do,



Send him up the tallest tree in the yard to dead wood it then notch and back cut while you explain to him your somewhat of a tree dude as well ???? 

Jesse


----------



## gorman

Tomorrow morning it's 10 degrees. Bring it on!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> Send him up the tallest tree in the yard to dead wood it then notch and back cut while you explain to him your somewhat of a tree dude as well ????
> 
> Jesse




Yes, explain while I cut it! Great idea! Just brilliant! It would be only low brow chicken **** if I just cut it without the explanation.


----------



## Zale

Went for a hike in the woods today. As I was walking, a tree fell across the trail 10 feet in front of me. Yes, it did make a sound.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Zale said:


> Went for a hike in the woods today. As I was walking, a tree fell across the trail 10 feet in front of me. Yes, it did make a sound.


Of course it did, you were there to hear it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

It finally got cold enough for me to go TD that crusty elder that was full of hornets... or whatever it was that lit me up last time I tried. I didn't really get a good look, I just took two in the forehead then jumped ship like a bat out of Hell for beer and air conditioning.

It was a fat nasty piece of crap, no central leader, the tallest part right over the house, chinsy deadwood and ripped branches everywhere.


----------



## treecutterjr

Have you ever dropped the wrench down into the chipper while changing the knives? WTF!?!
Was the Christmas break THAT LONG?!! $H!T!!!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Cleaned all the glass on the trucks real good, then rain x'd the windshields and mirrors. Also tried out some new anti fog sauce on the inside of the windshields, we shall see. I need to purchase some heated mirrors for sure, but rain x for now.


----------



## pro94lt

rtsims said:


> Cleaned all the glass on the trucks real good, then rain x'd the windshields and mirrors. Also tried out some new anti fog sauce on the inside of the windshields, we shall see. I need to purchase some heated mirrors for sure, but rain x for now.



The ground guys breathing to heavy in the cabs?


----------



## BC WetCoast

treecutterjr said:


> Have you ever dropped the wrench down into the chipper while changing the knives? WTF!?!
> Was the Christmas break THAT LONG?!! $H!T!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



The socket, allen key, old knives, you name it. Usually when I'm changing them in the pouring rain is when I drop the most stuff.


----------



## Oldmaple

BC WetCoast said:


> The socket, allen key, old knives, you name it. Usually when I'm changing them in the pouring rain is when I drop the most stuff.


I like to do it when it's dark and I need the chipper first thing in the morning.


----------



## no tree to big

treecutterjr said:


> Have you ever dropped the wrench down into the chipper while changing the knives? WTF!?!
> Was the Christmas break THAT LONG?!! $H!T!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Wait you r supposed to change the blades? I thought they were self sharpening, my bad. I heard that once

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

no tree to big said:


> Wait you r supposed to change the blades? I thought they were self sharpening, my bad. I heard that once
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Only if you throw a cinder block through it.


----------



## JeffGu

...or wrap the bodies in sandpaper before you chuck them in there...


----------



## Oldmaple

no tree to big said:


> Wait you r supposed to change the blades? I thought they were self sharpening, my bad. I heard that once
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I'm sure you read it on the internet


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang if we ain't got rain,,,mucho!
The little boy (El Nino) is crazy this year,,lot of trees down,,
We are spoiled here in so-cal so I have to take my hat off to my guy's,
so much work, good rain gear,,good driver's,,etc,,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Did a job for a heavy equipment mechanic today. Bunch of red maple and poplar removals. Gonna work out a barter with the guy. He's probably the best mechanic around but he sure doesn't like to pick up his dog's doo doo.


----------



## JeffGu

Bah! More snow. High tomorrow of 9 degrees F which is not quite balmy enough for me to bother getting up before noon...


----------



## Brushpile

Well damn....


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Brushpile said:


> Well damn....
> 
> View attachment 477280



That an Echo for ya!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oh geez, I left my truck parked under the pine tree to long , the sap hardened of the wiper blades and carved a little line in my windshield. I don't really care.

But dam, if there is not another glob of sap on there again.


----------



## no tree to big

Brushpile said:


> Well damn....
> 
> View attachment 477280


What's the problem?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushpile

no tree to big said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


First scar.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Waxed the 1590 for the first time. Been through three seasons and is starting to show some wear. Still runs like new but we are getting some rust spots here and there. You'd think bandit could at least prime their chippers before paint.


----------



## Crusherclaw

Blakesmaster said:


> Waxed the 1590 for the first time. Been through three seasons and is starting to show some wear. Still runs like new but we are getting some rust spots here and there. You'd think bandit could at least prime their chippers before paint.


Yeah you spend $60,000 you would think you could get a couple years of no rust. My brother has the same machine and his paint was coming off in sheets . Lack of prep before paint job. Bandit stood behind it and repainted it


----------



## rtsims

How many hours you got on her Blakes? Looks pretty to me. My 250 is only 3 months old but I haven't even scrubed it yet, just pressure washed. Feel a little guilty about it actually.


----------



## no tree to big

Just won the powerball!! 





























Too bad it was only the power ball I got.... grand total 4 bucks I'll take that in a lump sum please 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Are
Ya gonna spread that wealth around to all of us buddy old pal?


----------



## BC WetCoast

Blakesmaster said:


> Waxed the 1590 for the first time. Been through three seasons and is starting to show some wear. Still runs like new but we are getting some rust spots here and there. You'd think bandit could at least prime their chippers before paint.




I think they powder coat them. Our new Bandit stump grinder has all the hydraulic hoses painted. Looks like they powdered everything and baked it. What's that masking tape stuff?????


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> Are
> Ya gonna spread that wealth around to all of us buddy old pal?


Since you called dibs first I'll cut u in for 10%

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Thanks man!


----------



## Blakesmaster

It's not powder coat. It's paint without primer. Same thing all the trailer companies do. A proper powder coat job will hold up far better than paint. Chipper has 886 hours on it.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> It's not powder coat. It's paint without primer. Same thing all the trailer companies do. A proper powder coat job will hold up far better than paint. Chipper has 886 hours on it.


if the manufacturers did the proper preparation like acid dipping or media blasting to remove the mill scale on weldments, the paint or powder coat would last forever.


----------



## Blakesmaster

dbl612 said:


> if the manufacturers did the proper preparation like acid dipping or media blasting to remove the mill scale on weldments, the paint or powder coat would last forever.


 
With the exception of where the machine catches rocks from its tires and the truck tires this is the main paint issue. Around the bolts on the hood. My guess is the bolts were stored in a light lubrication to prevent rust prior to assembly, not properly cleaned of oil and contaminates, pieced together and then painted. I had the control panel replaced under warrantee but bandit won't cover paint past one year.


----------



## Crusherclaw

It seems like every bandit has rust issues in that area on the engine box. It's frustrating if you like to keep your equipment nice and by the looks of your picture you do.


----------



## rtsims

Not sure if it's true or not but my bandit rep told me those shoots aren't built to travel facing backwards and that they have had to fix several cracked ones. I used to keep the vermeer backward all the time so the guys wouldn't tear it up jack knifing the truck. I don't have to on the bandit as long as it's pointing center of the chip box.


----------



## BC WetCoast

We've had a couple slip the pin and had the chute spin from front to back while driving. We point them backwards and tie them in place as well.


----------



## no tree to big

rtsims said:


> Not sure if it's true or not but my bandit rep told me those shoots aren't built to travel facing backwards and that they have had to fix several cracked ones. I used to keep the vermeer backward all the time so the guys wouldn't tear it up jack knifing the truck. I don't have to on the bandit as long as it's pointing center of the chip box.


Our morbark shoots slap all kinda crazy when they face forward spin um around its not even half as bad so I assume the physics would be the same on every other chipper, so how couldn't a bandit shoot handle a less abusive trip down the road?
Maybe the bandit rep was as good as our altec rep. He told a whole lota nontruths about the boom and truck we bought mainly cause in reality he had no idea how anything actually worked...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got six new 201's and three 362's,,,,Love January,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> I got six new 201's and three 362's,,,,Love January,,
> Jeff
> View attachment 478411


I want that blower! Screw the saws haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I want that blower! Screw the saws haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Haha, I also got a couple of those too,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Green with envy Jeff. 
Oh I hope I don't make a bad cut and get my 2nd gen 201 ripped out of my hands


----------



## jefflovstrom

I guess I am not a T540xp fan anymore,,,they just can not hang with high production and too difficult to work on.
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Screw the 540!


----------



## JeffGu

jefflovstrom said:


> I got six new 201's and three 362's



Damn, Jeff... did you finally get that octopus trained to do tree work?


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess I am not a T540xp fan anymore,,,they just can not hang with high production and too difficult to work on.
> Jeff



Huh,,,
MDS


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Got about 8 hours climbing this 90 foot red oak spread over two days. Much of the time got soaked up drinking hot latte' while waiting for the mini to warm up so I could be pulled up there. I left about 75 feet of trunk wood for next time.


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like a nice sized oak. Who really cares if it spans a few days (something to be said for being the boss), I'm sure it'll still be a decent check. Nice work.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Got about 8 hours climbing this 90 foot red oak spread over two days. Much of the time got soaked up drinking hot latte' while waiting for the mini to warm up so I could be pulled up there. I left about 75 feet of trunk wood for next time.


Maybe you are getting slow with age??

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

Bought another trailer for hauling brush and firewood. Went to look at a new one, but the folks there (really nice people) pointed out this used one in good shape for $875 so I bought it. Was nice that they didn't try to hard sell me on anything. I was looking at a 5'x10' with high steel sides, and this 8'x12' with high steel sides was less than half the price. Next year, I want to get a tandem axle one, possibly dump box. I'll be going straight to these folks, first.




It ain't much, single 3500# axle, but it should be good for what I want it for.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

JeffGu said:


> Bought another trailer for hauling brush and firewood. Went to look at a new one, but the folks there (really nice people) pointed out this used one in good shape for $875 so I bought it. Was nice that they didn't try to hard sell me on anything. I was looking at a 5'x10' with high steel sides, and this 8'x12' with high steel sides was less than half the price. Next year, I want to get a tandem axle one, possibly dump box. I'll be going straight to these folks, first.
> 
> View attachment 479109
> 
> 
> It ain't much, single 3500# axle, but it should be good for what I want it for.


Nice score mate!


----------



## ksvanbrunt

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Got about 8 hours climbing this 90 foot red oak spread over two days. Much of the time got soaked up drinking hot latte' while waiting for the mini to warm up so I could be pulled up there. I left about 75 feet of trunk wood for next time.


You probably feel different about it after 8 hours, but that looks like a wicked fun tree to climb!


----------



## treebilly

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Got about 8 hours climbing this 90 foot red oak spread over two days. Much of the time got soaked up drinking hot latte' while waiting for the mini to warm up so I could be pulled up there. I left about 75 feet of trunk wood for next time.


What did ya do, let the mini warm up for 7 hours? 
Seriously, nice tree for climbing. No pic of the aftermath, but nice work Dan


----------



## mckeetree

Seems like supplies, tools and gear are going up again...and that's nuts cause gas is cheap. I had a little time today and researched a little. Most stuff is up 10 to 15% over 2014. Except of course...fuel.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Seems like supplies, tools and gear are going up again...and that's nuts cause gas is cheap. I had a little time today and researched a little. Most stuff is up 10 to 15% over 2014. Except of course...fuel.



Yea. And commodities are at an all time low. Steel has never been so cheap since I've kept track.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> What did ya do, let the mini warm up for 7 hours?
> Seriously, nice tree for climbing. No pic of the aftermath, but nice work Dan



The mini seems to have a throttle lock-out until its warm enough. Damage to hydraulics due to cold are caused by high pressure pushing on cold hard piston seals.

This is the tree I have been bragging about and finally got to taking it down. Its my 4500 dollar tree ! Its got THE CANKER!

It died last spring and now the tops were dry. Actually the whole tree was pretty dry. I used two ropes to get out to the tips of a couple branches. Actually 3, but I used one really high top rope way up about wrist thick then another below on about 6 inch, then used a third to pull myself out to a couple of the long horizontals. Using the two top ropes slowed me down but I'd rather jerk off like that than to see my TIP crack.

For the most part I snuck what I could then put the rest on the big block and 3/4" bullrope. It was a fun tree. It would not have been if I hadn't been pulled up there with the mini, I think it was three times so far.

Just me and another guy. We left a 75 foot pole and load of logs neatly piled. We only had about 5 yards of chips with my 90xp but my boy went crazy with the backpack blower so I must have shoveled the same in twigs,dust, dirt and lawn moss.


----------



## treebilly

One more day and you'll have it licked. Nice payday.


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> One more day and you'll have it licked. Nice payday.


Maybe two... tehehe

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> One more day and you'll have it licked. Nice payday.



Shame I don't have a picture of the drop zone which there isn't much of.


----------



## treebilly

Take your phone up and snap a quick pic.


----------



## treebilly

It's easy


----------



## lucky_dad01

treebilly said:


> View attachment 479188
> It's easy


Whewww looks cold !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

14* F was the high that day. The next day was 40. This weather needs to make up its mind.


----------



## no tree to big

lucky_dad01 said:


> Whewww looks cold !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny u say that cause its supposed to be a high of about 4 degrees tomorrow for me! Last week the boss called work due to it being tooo cold( single digits in the morning) so I went and framed a second floor addition, haha bunch of pusses! Now pulling a snow covered roof off is slightly sketchy...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Here's me going for dad of the year. Climbing with my daughter on Christmas. I was in a t-shirt.


----------



## lucky_dad01

treebilly said:


> View attachment 479196
> Here's me going for dad of the year. Climbing with my daughter on Christmas. I was in a t-shirt.


Sweet [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Take your phone up and snap a quick pic.



My old camera died of dust poisoning a few years ago and I am to old fashioned to get me one of them new fangled phones. My buddy snapped a couple in betwixt his running.


----------



## treebilly

Understandable.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It sure is a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> It sure is a beautiful day!
> Jeff


If you call 2 degrees and not a cloud in the sky beautiful it's not to bad here...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> If you call 2 degrees and not a cloud in the sky beautiful it's not to bad here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I can't imagine it,,we are booked thru April,,this is our busiest time of the year, beside's the rest of the year,,
Jeff


----------



## luckydad

no tree to big said:


> If you call 2 degrees and not a cloud in the sky beautiful it's not to bad here...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Roofing again this morning ehhhh


----------



## jefflovstrom

luckydad said:


> Roofing again this morning ehhhh



Well, you do live in Alabama,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

luckydad said:


> Roofing again this morning ehhhh


Ugh it's Sunday bro, besides we just about finished it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Get ready Mid Atlantic and Northeast, heard the weatherman say potential for a blizzard Friday and Saturday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Get ready Mid Atlantic and Northeast, heard the weatherman say potential for a blizzard Friday and Saturday.



is that a good thing?
Jeff


----------



## squad143

Did some quotes this morning, worked on the vehicles and picked up some "Light" bar oil from the Stihl dealer.
Ended up buying a MS150 while there. Yup, I have CAD.


----------



## jefflovstrom

squad143 said:


> Did some quotes this morning, worked on the vehicles and picked up some "Light" bar oil from the Stihl dealer.
> Ended up buying a MS150 while there. Yup, I have CAD.



does your wife know?
Jeff


----------



## scheffa

Weight reduction on a large 3 barrel ash, removed a dead almond tree, pruned for clearance over the road and Demi de a dead ash tree from the local botanical gardens


----------



## squad143

jefflovstrom said:


> does your wife know?
> Jeff


I hope not. I buy only Sthil, that way they all look the same. She doesn't go in the garage.
If she does know, then she has me fooled.


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> is that a good thing?
> Jeff



If you push snow this will be a very good thing. In my area, if we get a inch of snow people freak out. Looking at the forecasts for this storm, it could shut down our nation's capital.


----------



## rtsims

Blew the dust off my arb cert study guide. Gonna hit the books for a few weeks then take the test. I started this endeavor 3 years ago and got sidetracked with rapid growth which is good, but time to put some credentials behind my work, the city and county said so haha. 

Only part I'm worried about is the terminology in the biology sections. I can draw it and talk about it but mix up my terms, which isn't good.


----------



## no tree to big

rtsims said:


> Blew the dust off my arb cert study guide. Gonna hit the books for a few weeks then take the test. I started this endeavor 3 years ago and got sidetracked with rapid growth which is good, but time to put some credentials behind my work, the city and county said so haha.
> 
> Only part I'm worried about is the terminology in the biology sections. I can draw it and talk about it but mix up my terms, which isn't good.


It's easy peasy, I was pretty worried about the biology section myself but it's actually not too bad I read the book and answered the "sample test questions'' once as I was going along with the prep class my boss signed us up for (useless). then in the last week I re read the chapters I needed a refresher on did the other workbook crap at the end of the chapters. went n took the test got a 86% and I know I mixed up a term that got me three wrong answers. Also there are a few questions that are not covered in the study guide, not really sure where I would even come across the specific question in a study material...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

rtsims said:


> Blew the dust off my arb cert study guide. Gonna hit the books for a few weeks then take the test. I started this endeavor 3 years ago and got sidetracked with rapid growth which is good, but time to put some credentials behind my work, the city and county said so haha.
> 
> Only part I'm worried about is the terminology in the biology sections. I can draw it and talk about it but mix up my terms, which isn't good.



The ****ing xylem is connected to the godamn hip bone!


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The ****ing xylem is connected to the godamn hip bone!


I'm impressed

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Went out to pick up logs today. Had to put some oil in the injector pump of the 7.3 because I drained it yesterday because I didn't plug it in. I drove all the way across town, got the mini started OK but even after an hour the throttle lockout would not budge. The guy who is supposed to carve this pole showed up and I was glad I got more for taking it down than he gets for carving... but not much more. He said he needed about ten feet of trunk and I was like, " so right there then?" He was like, " That's a lot more than ten feet!" and started dicking around with a ruler. 10'1". Yeah, like I said. So I drove back across town and started messing with the plows, found one that worked and came home where I started a fire and drinking til my kid got into my jerky and I had to beat her which didn't go according to plan after she landed one in the crotch and one in the spine. I laid there hollering while she kept at the bag of jerky laughing and taunting.


----------



## dbl612

Zale said:


> If you push snow this will be a very good thing. In my area, if we get a inch of snow people freak out. Looking at the forecasts for this storm, it could shut down our nation's capital.


who would notice? they haven't done anything beneficial in a long time.


----------



## treebilly

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Went out to pick up logs today. Had to put some oil in the injector pump of the 7.3 because I drained it yesterday because I didn't plug it in. I drove all the way across town, got the mini started OK but even after an hour the throttle lockout would not budge. The guy who is supposed to carve this pole showed up and I was glad I got more for taking it down than he gets for carving... but not much more. He said he needed about ten feet of trunk and I was like, " so right there then?" He was like, " That's a lot more than ten feet!" and started dicking around with a ruler. 10'1". Yeah, like I said. So I drove back across town and started messing with the plows, found one that worked and came home where I started a fire and drinking til my kid got into my jerky and I had to beat her which didn't go according to plan after she landed one in the crotch and one in the spine. I laid there hollering while she kept at the bag of jerky laughing and taunting.


And she used to be such a little angel


----------



## squad143

I froze my butt off today.
Forgot to plug the vehicles and chipper in last night. Trucks took some time to start, chipper was real difficult. Was -15°C (5°F) this morning. The windchill was brutal today.
Must be getting soft with age. Hope tomorrow that at least the winds are gone.
At least the equipment is plugged in.


----------



## jefflovstrom

scheffa said:


> Weight reduction on a large 3 barrel ash, removed a dead almond tree, pruned for clearance over the road and Demi de a dead ash tree from the local botanical gardens



just to be clear with us in the USA, by ash, you mean euc, right?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> If you push snow this will be a very good thing. In my area, if we get a inch of snow people freak out. Looking at the forecasts for this storm, it could shut down our nation's capital.



It is hard for me to think what you guy's go thru during winter. this is time of year is so opposite from ya'll,
Makes for good reading tho! 
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Stay tuned, looks like they are calling for 12+" in our area. This will paralyze the city.


----------



## jefflovstrom

rtsims said:


> Blew the dust off my arb cert study guide. Gonna hit the books for a few weeks then take the test. I started this endeavor 3 years ago and got sidetracked with rapid growth which is good, but time to put some credentials behind my work, the city and county said so haha.
> 
> Only part I'm worried about is the terminology in the biology sections. I can draw it and talk about it but mix up my terms, which isn't good.



If you spend any time driving or doing tree inventories and stuff, you could get the audio. My buddy does not read well and he studied while listening to the cd's and passed on the first time.
Jeff


----------



## squad143

jefflovstrom said:


> It is hard for me to think what you guy's go thru during winter. this is time of year is so opposite from ya'll,
> Makes for good reading tho!
> Jeff


I spent the first week of January in Cuba.
Sunny, 30°C (86°F) for the whole week.
If that's the weather that you're experiencing Jeff, no wonder why you always say "It was a beautiful day".
I think that warm weather has ruined me for this winter. First trip "south" I've taken in the winter in 25 years. I could get used to it.
Today I had to salt under the tires of the bucket truck and under the outrigger pads cause I was worried about the truck sliding down the driveway.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Went out to pick up logs today. Had to put some oil in the injector pump of the 7.3 because I drained it yesterday because I didn't plug it in. I drove all the way across town, got the mini started OK but even after an hour the throttle lockout would not budge. The guy who is supposed to carve this pole showed up and I was glad I got more for taking it down than he gets for carving... but not much more. He said he needed about ten feet of trunk and I was like, " so right there then?" He was like, " That's a lot more than ten feet!" and started dicking around with a ruler. 10'1". Yeah, like I said. So I drove back across town and started messing with the plows, found one that worked and came home where I started a fire and drinking til my kid got into my jerky and I had to beat her which didn't go according to plan after she landed one in the crotch and one in the spine. I laid there hollering while she kept at the bag of jerky laughing and taunting.



and yet you are calm enough to post,,you must have found therapy,,,
just so you know, you are making it very hard for us that love you and worry for you, 
to actually set up a 'Go Fund Me' page for you when you totally lose it,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> It's easy peasy, Also there are a few questions that are not covered in the study guide, not really sure where I would even come across the specific question in a study material...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



It comes with time,,
Jeff


----------



## Arclight

The crew and I removed the dead central leaders of a 50+ ft Torrey Pine. The awesome part about it was one of the 4+ ft branches embedded itself through 1.25 inch of asphalt and into the ground itself. We tried pulling it out with a rigging line and a chip truck but ended up breaking the braids. Finally we used a mattock to chip away at the wood and filled up the hole with cold set asphalt.

Never thought I'd be doing road repair in this profession. 



DR. P. Proteus said:


> Went out to pick up logs today. Had to put some oil in the injector pump of the 7.3 because I drained it yesterday because I didn't plug it in. I drove all the way across town, got the mini started OK but even after an hour the throttle lockout would not budge. The guy who is supposed to carve this pole showed up and I was glad I got more for taking it down than he gets for carving... but not much more. He said he needed about ten feet of trunk and I was like, " so right there then?" He was like, " That's a lot more than ten feet!" and started dicking around with a ruler. 10'1". Yeah, like I said. So I drove back across town and started messing with the plows, found one that worked and came home where I started a fire and drinking til my kid got into my jerky and I had to beat her which didn't go according to plan after she landed one in the crotch and one in the spine. I laid there hollering while she kept at the bag of jerky laughing and taunting.



Next time something of this magnitude happens record and YouTube it so that you don't have to rely on a 'Go Fund Me' page when you rake in the reality TV royalties.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> The crew and I removed the dead central leaders of a 50+ ft Torrey Pine. The awesome part about it was one of the 4+ ft branches embedded itself through 1.25 inch of asphalt and into the ground itself. We tried pulling it out with a rigging line and a chip truck but ended up breaking the braids. Finally we used a mattock to chip away at the wood and filled up the hole with cold set asphalt.
> 
> Never thought I'd be doing road repair in this profession.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time something of this magnitude happens record and YouTube it so that you don't have to rely on a 'Go Fund Me' page when you rake in the reality TV royalties.



Curious, removed dead central leader,but left the tree, a torrey, 
interesting,,,,don't make sense,,
Jeff


----------



## scheffa

jefflovstrom said:


> just to be clear with us in the USA, by ash, you mean euc, right?
> Jeff



Nah not a euc, like a golden ash, desert ash etc.
Today we removed three 80ft redgums, wright deducting on two more ash trees, back there tomorrow to remove a big dead euc in creek that's about 1300mm diameter and 4 big pines on a fence line and it's going to be 39c


----------



## Pelorus

squad143 said:


> I froze my butt off today.
> Forgot to plug the vehicles and chipper in last night. Trucks took some time to start, chipper was real difficult. Was -15°C (5°F) this morning. The windchill was brutal today.
> Must be getting soft with age.



-22C here yesterday morning. 
These be desperate times! But nice scenery if that counts for anything.


----------



## Arclight

jefflovstrom said:


> Curious, removed dead central leader,but left the tree, a torrey,
> interesting,,,,don't make sense,,
> Jeff



My mistake; it was a branch from a codominant Torrey Pine; left my brain at the yard yesterday .

Here's a pic of it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> and yet you are calm enough to post,,you must have found therapy,,,
> just so you know, you are making it very hard for us that love you and worry for you,
> to actually set up a 'Go Fund Me' page for you when you totally lose it,,
> Jeff




I am more worried about you at this point. I mean yer really talkative, more is coming out of yer mouth than usual, not yer standard one liners and such if you know what I mean. I'm sure you do. What gives? RUOK?


----------



## Zale

Well, now this storm is going to be "historic", 18-24" inches for my area. Predicting power outages and general death and destruction.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Drove back out to pick them logs up today. I fired the 55 on the first try and was blasting my heat gun on the throttle linkage and what I thought was the lockout switch but it was to no avail. I could drive the thing around a little and was pulling its trailer out from where I had stuck it about to give up when the throttle finally came alive. I loaded the logs, made the client moist with a couple candid remarks and my treeman swagger then got the Hell out of there before this whole world turn to complete and utter shite.

The steering shaft needs to be taken apart and lubed cause when you let go it still goes around in circles by itself. That can't be good but kind of fun to watch.

Supposed to get a few inches tonight and I am going to try to get another cord up to Peabody's sometime before the shite storm. I built him a lean-to of " Live Free or Die" proportions so he could get at his wood. I drilled a couple 2x4's into the side of his house then drilled a bunch of 5/8ths holes in them to hold PVC tubes which arc into the ground. I stacked a few cords under there then threw a tarp over and anchored it by tying it to rocks. Its still there since last October. I am real proud of myself for that one. Poor old guy trying to chisel his firewood out from the ice, that's not good.

He gave a Mexican Strat awhile ago. I had to scrape the hardened mouse crap off of it and disinfect it but I got some Slinkies on it and have been making my wife think about a divorce beating the living crap out of Rush's " Working Man". My boy Peabody huh? He used to have a cat that shared the food bowl with the mice. He just don't give a **** but ******* if that drive ain't clear by daybreak.

Anyway, I have been trying to get on the gay sex line but it seems that Jeff is keeping the line busy.


----------



## Pelorus

If the good Doctor P. ever posted these soulful and heartfelt thoughts on the buzz, worlds would collide.
Sure be interesting to witness though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Well, now this storm is going to be "historic", 18-24" inches for my area. Predicting power outages and general death and destruction.



is that a good thing?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Drove back out to pick them logs up today. I fired the 55 on the first try and was blasting my heat gun on the throttle linkage and what I thought was the lockout switch but it was to no avail. I could drive the thing around a little and was pulling its trailer out from where I had stuck it about to give up when the throttle finally came alive. I loaded the logs, made the client moist with a couple candid remarks and my treeman swagger then got the Hell out of there before this whole world turn to complete and utter shite.
> 
> The steering shaft needs to be taken apart and lubed cause when you let go it still goes around in circles by itself. That can't be good but kind of fun to watch.
> 
> Supposed to get a few inches tonight and I am going to try to get another cord up to Peabody's sometime before the shite storm. I built him a lean-to of " Live Free or Die" proportions so he could get at his wood. I drilled a couple 2x4's into the side of his house then drilled a bunch of 5/8ths holes in them to hold PVC tubes which arc into the ground. I stacked a few cords under there then threw a tarp over and anchored it by tying it to rocks. Its still there since last October. I am real proud of myself for that one. Poor old guy trying to chisel his firewood out from the ice, that's not good.
> 
> He gave a Mexican Strat awhile ago. I had to scrape the hardened mouse crap off of it and disinfect it but I got some Slinkies on it and have been making my wife think about a divorce beating the living crap out of Rush's " Working Man". My boy Peabody huh? He used to have a cat that shared the food bowl with the mice. He just don't give a **** but ******* if that drive ain't clear by daybreak.
> 
> Anyway, I have been trying to get on the gay sex line but it seems that Jeff is keeping the line busy.



Well, I am hot,,,,,,


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> My mistake; it was a branch from a codominant Torrey Pine; left my brain at the yard yesterday .
> 
> Here's a pic of it.



Torrey's really do not need much pruning, if any at all,
They should be monitored and pruning is usually end weight reduction,, too many look lion tailed and you can see the failure before it happens,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Oh yeah. Lots of money to be made off a storm this size. First 24 hours will be just trying to keep up with it. Next 48 hours will be the clean up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Oh yeah. Lots of money to be made off a storm this size. First 24 hours will be just trying to keep up with it. Next 48 hours will be the clean up.



Well, you do live in one of the most wealthy part of the USA,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Arclight

jefflovstrom said:


> Torrey's really do not need much pruning, if any at all,
> They should be monitored and pruning is usually end weight reduction,, too many look lion tailed and you can see the failure before it happens,,
> Jeff



There was a lot of dead in this one thanks to the bark beetles (so I was told by some of the crew). The only pest I saw were termites, and the tree having to compete with development and several trees in close proximity. I really hope it recovers; I love those pines.

Finished cleaning the dead from the Torrey, then we removed and stumped a Liquidambar, then it was back to the yard for much needed saw maintenance. Pretty easy day.


----------



## rtsims




----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, you do live in one of the most wealthy part of the USA,,,,
> Jeff



Exactly, this will be a $six figure storm no problem for any decent sized contractor.


----------



## gorman

Did a nice job today and scored some loot. Picked up a couple more small jobs to do whenever I can. 

Got a bunch of ups shipments in today. The most awaited was a little monocular from Ben Meadows. I needed to add one to my gear kit for those times you need to KNOW where the tip in point is and how secure it is.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I am hot,,,,,,



Not commas at the end, just three periods. Like this: Well, I am hot...

That's all there is to it.


----------



## JeffGu

I think I hear a pig squealing, somewhere off in the distance. They really hate those singing lessons.


----------



## no tree to big

JeffGu said:


> I think I hear a pig squealing, somewhere off in the distance. They really hate those singing lessons.


American idol?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Arclight said:


> There was a lot of dead in this one thanks to the bark beetles (so I was told by some of the crew). The only pest I saw were termites, and the tree having to compete with development and several trees in close proximity. I really hope it recovers; I love those pines.
> 
> Finished cleaning the dead from the Torrey, then we removed and stumped a Liquidambar, then it was back to the yard for much needed saw maintenance. Pretty easy day.



Whoever told you bark beetle, is an idiot,,,,do you have a pic?
Jeff


----------



## Arclight

jefflovstrom said:


> Whoever told you bark beetle, is an idiot,,,,do you have a pic?
> Jeff



Nope. It dawned on me yesterday that it's time to keep a photo album and thoroughly document these sort of things so when I become a Certified Arborist I'll have examples to reference. Next time I encounter something similar to this I'll post some pics.


----------



## Zale

Heading out to face the white death.


----------



## no tree to big

100 yards of chips and a big arse pile of logs. today was pretty productive, glad we just put new blades on the chipper. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

What did ya do after lunch?


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> What did ya do after lunch?


Took a nap 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## epicklein22

Clearing a lot before I put my equipment down for winter repair. Grace tree came in and took out the heavy leaners for me.


----------



## treebilly

I've got to give Grace Tree a call sometime. I see that lift being very useful. 
Finished up a couple of big pin oak removals today. Got a bit of wood for the Amish to deal with. 

13' is the shortest length in that pile. That's all the S250 could roll


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> I've got to give Grace Tree a call sometime. I see that lift being very useful.
> Finished up a couple of big pin oak removals today. Got a bit of wood for the Amish to deal with.
> View attachment 481291
> 13' is the shortest length in that pile. That's all the S250 could roll


Sexxxy!

wish I had a pile of wood like that from today but instead we had 20 big ass oaks to trim 4 climbers got through 15 of them today job was bid at 5 climbers one bucket and 3 groundmen 9 hrs so I guess we are still on track. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Sounds like a great day. I'm lucky to get another climber on a job.


----------



## Zale

Back from playing in the snow. Got around 28" give or take. This snow put all the contractors on their asses. Not enough equipment and operators to move the snow.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Back from playing in the snow. Got around 28" give or take. This snow put all the contractors on their asses. Not enough equipment and operators to move the snow.



It escalated quickly. By 7pm Sat evening the country roads around here were impassable. It was still coming down, I couldn't do anymore without getting stuck. The roads plows were getting stuck too. I couldn't even get into my house so I went to Wawa to try to get out from under. My friend calls me, says he is down a guy at his commercial snow site.

I didn't want to go. Even though it was a safe parking lot towards the city and away from these 8 foot snow plowed embankments on the roads out here, getting there might be tricky and it would put me out of my territory. If I got up there and don't get back in time, for whatever reason, my own client's will suffer. I had talked to many of them and we all knew that in order for me to clear them it would have to stop snowing and the roads be plowed accordingly. I had some time to kill. I wanted to go home and sleep to be rested.

But my boy seemed to be crying and in a bind so I went up there and spent 22 hours running like a mofo, and I was glad to be at least pushing snow on the clock instead of wallered up in the sticks. I also ran a shovel and dug out the equipment trailer, loaded 50 pounds bags of calcium while my truck also ran the entire time.

Getting back to my work I found a couple clients already used blowers and was glad because some of these smaller drives ( and bigger ones) are a pain with these stupid straight blade plows. Although they do work, they are clumsy. In this deep stuff I think blowers are better. I never had a blower but always sort of wanted to. I thought it would be hard for me to transport, it would annoy the clients at 3am and I would need a big and small one. Some of these people casually blew out their drives while I hammered and roared around having to spread salt behind the truck every so often.

Anyway, I am pretty much done. I was taking the mini around with me to open aprons and mailboxes and move back the bergs. I got to head out now. I haven't showered in long time and I ain't gonna now, been livin off of cheap Wawa latte' and baked goods, I look just like my picture.


----------



## no tree to big

Watched a guy flip our stumper today that was pretty interesting... it almost made it to the bottom of the hill before she tipped... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

That sucks. Did he kill it before it flopped?


----------



## no tree to big

Nope it went to fast down the hill it ran perfectly on its side till he could get down to kill it. I flipped it back cranked her over a second (no fire) fuel drained out of the inline filter... hit her with some starting fluid fired up and did the last stump on the job! It blew the air filter housing into a million pieces and bent the bracket that holds it but other then that I think it's ok. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

My day was beautiful,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

If it goes according to plan this guy is bringing a 25 foot camping trailer down to my tennis court on the horse farm for 500 bucks. I just plowed it so he could get in and am hoping he gets on the road no problem and gets it down here tomorrow.

The thing doesn't look like a wreck and it will blend with the main riding barn. I am going to cut out a section and install a set of steel exterior doors so I can get the mini in there and things like that. Yard shop. Everything is pretty much out of it except a couch and a fold up table and some of the bedding. All the bath and kitchen stuff is gone save for the spice rack and the curtains.

I had been wondering what to put up there at my yard for storage. There is an old boat up there, I don't think anyone wants it, though I want the room, I think its going to be up to me to cut this thing up and put it in a dumpster. I dunno, does anybody know how big a dumpster you need for a 25 foot motorboat. I am thinking with some well placed cuts with a sawzall and a bash here and there with the Bobcat I could get it pretty compact. The tires on its trailer are shot or I would try to tow the thing something but I don't know who wants and old gutted boat. If the owner says I can drag it out in the woods and leave it I will.


----------



## treebilly

Well scrap ain't worth crap right now, but with a few well placed cuts it'll fit in the bed of a pickup and haul it away. 


Had a great day here. Mid to low 20's , sun, and no wind. Big white oaks to remove with lots of rigging. Couldn't ask for a better day in January. 
I'll rephrase that, it was a beautiful day


----------



## mckeetree

Customer hauled ass 10 minutes before we finished today. I think she spotted the invoice on the dash of my truck. She had hung around for the past three days like a stray tomcat until then.


----------



## gorman

Classic move.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Well scrap ain't worth crap right now, but with a few well placed cuts it'll fit in the bed of a pickup and haul it away.
> 
> 
> Had a great day here. Mid to low 20's , sun, and no wind. Big white oaks to remove with lots of rigging. Couldn't ask for a better day in January.
> I'll rephrase that, it was a beautiful day



Its a fiberglass boat. I don't know where to take that besides somewhere there is a fee and at least a half a day each run. If I am going to spend any money I rather spend it and not do the hauling. Pretty sure I can get a 20 or 30 yard container for around 400 and just be done with it.

I am getting nervous because I called the guy with the bridge dimensions and his phone keeps ringing. The ad is still up. It the CL crapshoot.

I have a couple other trailers on line as well if this don't go through. I am real excited about getting my yard organized.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Customer hauled ass 10 minutes before we finished today. I think she spotted the invoice on the dash of my truck. She had hung around for the past three days like a stray tomcat until then.



Dang man!, 
Well, you made your bed,, you must love punishment,,
I guess you will hang in there tho, 
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its a fiberglass boat. I don't know where to take that besides somewhere there is a fee and at least a half a day each run. If I am going to spend any money I rather spend it and not do the hauling. Pretty sure I can get a 20 or 30 yard container for around 400 and just be done with it.
> 
> I am getting nervous because I called the guy with the bridge dimensions and his phone keeps ringing. The ad is still up. It the CL crapshoot.
> 
> I have a couple other trailers on line as well if this don't go through. I am real excited about getting my yard organized.


U can fit that thing in a 10 yarder, there's not much to a boat...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its a fiberglass boat. I don't know where to take that besides somewhere there is a fee and at least a half a day each run. If I am going to spend any money I rather spend it and not do the hauling. Pretty sure I can get a 20 or 30 yard container for around 400 and just be done with it.
> 
> I am getting nervous because I called the guy with the bridge dimensions and his phone keeps ringing. The ad is still up. It the CL crapshoot.
> 
> I have a couple other trailers on line as well if this don't go through. I am real excited about getting my yard organized.


Smash it up and light it up. It's on a farm so it should be a legal burn. Just toss a few bales of loose hay on it. Hell all horses do is burn hay anyhow


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, you made your bed,, you must love punishment,,



I don't think I love punishment but I seem to get a lot of it. On top of the old chick that hauled ass I finally got a credit card number this morning from this ******* I have been
chasing around here since the first of the month trying to get paid on a $1,550 + tax invoice. Ran it about an hour ago...declined. This residential stuff is fun, Jeff.


----------



## no tree to big

mckeetree said:


> I don't think I love punishment but I seem to get a lot of it. On top of the old chick that hauled ass I finally got a credit card number this morning from this ******* I have been
> chasing around here since the first of the month trying to get paid on a $1,550 + tax invoice. Ran it about an hour ago...declined. This residential stuff is fun, Jeff.


Keep running it with a smaller and smaller number till it goes through so you atleast get something. Then send her a new bill 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast

Or send two or three smaller invoices through.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Trailer came in this evening and boy musty ain't the word!

The guy finally called this morning saying he was at work at would later check to see if the camper would come out of the snow and he wanted to make a trail run all the way down here. I told him I checked the roads into my place from the main roads and thought it looked doable. Hell, its gonna stay snowed up for a awhile now anyway, might even get worse. I was like: Whatever. I mean if felt he wanted to make the extra trip then let him make it.

So he said he was planning to bring the camper down Sunday aroung 3pm. A few hours ago I got done pushing back bergs at the school pro-bono and was warming up to the woodstove. I was starting to nod when I realized the person who had been calling and not leaving messages was this camper guy. I didn't recognize the number because it wasn't the same as the one he gave me nor did he leave a message.

He had been calling because he was trying to turn around with the camper at some tiny little snowed in country intersection on a hill in the middle of nowhere in the dark. There was a sign for the low bridge which made him turn around and go back. There was nowhere for him to put the thing with the snow mounds everywhere.

But if he did leave a message I could have quickly met his ass before he got all riled up and had to turn around. There was a sign for a low bridge but my road is just before that. I told him about the bridge and brought him in through the back just on the other side of the covered bridge. Which had road signs that said 9'4" and signs on the bridge that say 10 FEET. I thought my truck was 9' 6" and been driving over it for a little bit now. Just a little wooden covered bridge. No posted weight limit, just height.


I think he was something of spaz. It was pitch black up at the horse farm and it was cold as ****. I was glad to see him go. I slammed the door to my new funky old trailer shut and went home. I will go back with a wrecking bar and dumpster on Monday.


I have been think about how I am going to redecorate. Curtains? Burn them nasty things. I am going to update the spice rack with a screwdriver holder. Line the front window bay shelf with 5 gallon fuel cans. Tear out the carpets and install contemporary 3/4" plywood with joints centered over frame cross members. Same for the countertop and lined with cardboard to soak up the oil from the saws. Not sure where I am going to cut the double doors in. Going to freshen up the bathroom ( or what used to be the bathroom) with a 55 gallon drum to hold the rakes. I might as well haul this 25 foot camper from 1983 around to the jobs.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Smash it up and light it up. It's on a farm so it should be a legal burn. Just toss a few bales of loose hay on it. Hell all horses do is burn hay anyhow




I really don't think its appropriate to burn fiberglass. I'd be a little afraid of getting something like that going. I don't think there is an easy way out on this one but I have clearance to get rid of it.

I asked the owner of the farm what was up with the boat, she asked me if I wanted it, I was like" Sure, I'll keep it up here!"

She didn't get it, but she doesn't want to pay a cent to get rid of it. I have cut up fiberglass with a chainsaw before. Works damn good. I also need to make cut with a sawzall in places there might be metal but I think the whole carcass ain't nothing but glass and foam. That shouldn't hurt the saw. Hope I don't need a very big one.


----------



## Tree Pig

So anyone catch the first episode of Deadliest Job Interview on Discovery. One of our old friends make a guest appearance. Good old Doug at his best


----------



## no tree to big

I thought I Seen that before! Wonder how much he got for his little appearance?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Pig

no tree to big said:


> I thought I Seen that before! Wonder how much he got for his little appearance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Not sure but I would guess he got about 200 or 300 Staples.


----------



## dbl612

Tree Pig said:


> So anyone catch the first episode of Deadliest Job Interview on Discovery. One of our old friends make a guest appearance. Good old Doug at his best View attachment 482727


haven't seen you here for a while tree pig. glad to hear from you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tree Pig said:


> So anyone catch the first episode of Deadliest Job Interview on Discovery. One of our old friends make a guest appearance. Good old Doug at his best View attachment 482727




That is ****ing nuts! The guy did strike me as advantageous among other things. He really made a name for himself in his first few years.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Nothing going on here but starting to gut that nasty trailer. I won't go into details but I have it sort of leveled on its own jacks and hogged out a little space for the rock salt, tree gear and gas cans using about a third of the space. I should be able to gut the rest and get the splitter, mower and mini in as well.


Except for my first few years I kept all my gear and equipment at my house which I outgrew years ago, it will be weird sleeping and knowing my saws are off in some camper in the middle of nowhere. It will be nice to be around my house without any work related objects in the way.


----------



## treebilly

DR. P. Proteus said:


> it will be weird sleeping and knowing my saws are off in some camper in the middle of nowhere.


And what was that address sir?


----------



## rtsims

Removed a Pin Oak.
Anyone know what this is? Can't find a definitive answer in my books. Nothing on the main stems, trunk, or roots.


----------



## JeffGu

The fungus is among us... that's an interesting one. Almost pretty.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That is ****ing nuts! The guy did strike me as advantageous among other things. He really made a name for himself in his first few years.



He was a smart and funny idiot,,,,,,,
bless his heart,,
Jeff


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Smashed out five pecker poles, plus grinding. Nothing too big or spectacular but it sure feels good to dominate on a job that was already way over bid. Plus the neighbor came out and gave us a sweet felling job to add on. Then off to prune some small wind damaged birch trees.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Cut firewood, did a dump run (frigging 3300lbs of crap from the rental house that the shitbag tenants left), loaded some sawdust for a couple customers and lumber, forget what else. One of those days that seems like I worked hard all day but didn't really get a ton done. I guess fighting a 30-40mph wind all day wore me out a bit.


Now working on finishing painting a sign for the shop sign by the highway, then need to go work on drywall repairs on the rental house. Then when I get home, working on cleaning my garage, which I've been meaning to do for 2 or 3 years now. Started on it last night while I was waiting for my supper to BBQ.
I did find out Purple Power left in an ultrasonic cleaner for almost 2 years turns into purple jello like goop. Whoops, thought it was empty!


----------



## gorman

ValleyFirewood said:


> Cut firewood, did a dump run (frigging 3300lbs of crap from the rental house that the shitbag tenants left), loaded some sawdust for a couple customers and lumber, forget what else. One of those days that seems like I worked hard all day but didn't really get a ton done.



I helped my buddy clean out a college party house for some landlord he was working for. We got to scrap 16 stainless kegs they had in the basement. It was a nice $400 extra when steel was selling high.


----------



## gorman

Climbed this rotten mess the other day. Some jerk sold the homeowner on a few cables a couple years ago. It should have been removed a decade ago.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

The only thing of value that came from that house was a wire dog cage that I cleaned up and brought home to replace the fabric one I had that a friend's dog busted a hole in.
Fridge was still full of food, dishes on the counter and in the sink, food in the cupboard, along with mouse poo, dog poo and diapers fulls of poo. I was very tempted to "spill" 5 gals of diesel and "drop" a match.

Worst part of it too is that it was rented out to family. (My friend owns the house, not me, I'm just working on it to get is ready to be rented again.)

They punched several holes through the walls and ceiling, busted the inner pane on a window, kicked in both front and back doors when they lost their keys. Apparently broke as all help but the fridge and freezer were stuffed full of spendy food, shitload of kids toys everywhere. Also threw out a bunch of TVs, stereoes, etc. All expensive stuff, but were broken probably same time and the wall punching.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Yu


gorman said:


> Climbed this rotten mess the other day. Some jerk sold the homeowner on a few cables a couple years ago. It should have been removed a decade ago.


yuck!


----------



## JeffGu

gorman said:


> It should have been removed a decade ago.



Did you get that, _"The other tree guy said I should keep it, because you wouldn't throw your mom out in the street just because she's old!"_ sob story? I just remind them that it's illegal to run old ladies through a chipper... but that tree can go right in there without any legal ramifications.


----------



## Zale

Tree Pig said:


> So anyone catch the first episode of Deadliest Job Interview on Discovery. One of our old friends make a guest appearance. Good old Doug at his best View attachment 482727



Did he hurt himself again?


----------



## gorman

Found a nail perfectly placed in the hinge wood. I just barely nicked it


----------



## no tree to big

this will be something interesting to hit after it gets swallowed all the way

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

You know what I would say, "it was a beautiful day,
But what you should know, is that I say that everyday,
Some day's suck, some are 'ok',
Some just do not go your way,
But I do not say" it was an easy day,"
I want to keep you from dismay,
BTW,
a comma ,,,,,,
got away,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

I helped out a friend yesterday. He asked me if l would grind a stump for him. Might take an hour he says. I take his truck and stump grinder to the job. It's a big pepper tree stump. The tree had up rooted landing on the neighbors new truck. When I drive up there's 6 foot of trunk left. The root ball went back into the ground but not all the way. I ground on that ***** for four hours.. It's almost done had to stop cuz it was getting dark. It had roots coming off it 2 feet thick. 
Now it's personal, I'll knock it out this morning. My buddy's teasing me,"what's taking you so long".


----------



## mckeetree

My back went out again yesterday. Second time in the last six months. Busy as hell so I'll have have to cripple through somehow.


----------



## gorman

Had to reduce some oak limbs back to suckers because removal wasn't an option. Had to use 200' of line and redirect myself over 3 unions of another tree. I wish i was doing push ups this winter before this. Needless to say I'm a big sore myself this morning.


----------



## no tree to big

Doing some more river logging today, been at it since Wednesday. so far about 100 yards of swamp crap out, probably another 60 today. 

I think today is a high of 34 yesturday was 22 in the morning. The night before we started we got about 2 inches of rain wich promptly melted any snow and got the river cruising.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## squad143

Yesterday I was up at Deevo's (Devon's) place doing some aerial rescue practice. Pelorus (Dave) made it down. Was a fun day.








Devon was able to borrow a "Rescue Randy" from his local FD.

Worked on the chipper today. Finally got around to flipping the knives on the 150XP. Gave that and the bucket a good greasing too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> I helped out a friend yesterday. He asked me if l would grind a stump for him. Might take an hour he says. I take his truck and stump grinder to the job. It's a big pepper tree stump. The tree had up rooted landing on the neighbors new truck. When I drive up there's 6 foot of trunk left. The root ball went back into the ground but not all the way. I ground on that ***** for four hours.. It's almost done had to stop cuz it was getting dark. It had roots coming off it 2 feet thick.
> Now it's personal, I'll knock it out this morning. My buddy's teasing me,"what's taking you so long".



What kind of stumper, Wade?
Jeff


----------



## murphy4trees

dropped this maple top


----------



## beastmaster

gorman said:


> Had to reduce some oak limbs back to suckers because removal wasn't an option. Had to use 200' of line and redirect myself over 3 unions of another tree. I wish i was doing push ups this winter before this. Needless to say I'm a big sore myself this morning.


Don't know if it of worked in your case, but I sometimes shoot a line right where I need to be and SRT up. Easier then those long limb walks at times.


----------



## gorman

beastmaster said:


> Don't know if it of worked in your case, but I sometimes shoot a line right where I need to be and SRT up. Easier then those long limb walks at times.



You mean a second climbing line? The spar was too sketchy for me to climb on alone


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> What kind of stumper, Wade?
> Jeff



An old rayco 625 . slow but steady. About a half inch a pass.


----------



## beastmaster

gorman said:


> You mean a second climbing line? The spar was too sketchy for me to climb on alone



I see. It looked a little sketchy in the photo. Yeah in that case SRT is the last thing you'd want to do.


----------



## beastmaster

I just picked up a job in big bear . I don't watch football anyway. It's a beautiful day here in Riverside(know what I mean Jeff)but they got snow on the ground up the mountain. I may of got the job through default as no one wants to work on Superbowl sunday.


----------



## gorman

beastmaster said:


> I see. It looked a little sketchy in the photo. Yeah in that case SRT is the last thing you'd want to do.



Oh yea I was climbing srt. I just had to use the other tree. But it would have been nice to set another line at the tip and use it to hep me get out there


----------



## beastmaster

beastmaster said:


> I just picked up a job in big bear . I don't watch football anyway. It's a beautiful day here in Riverside(know what I mean Jeff)but they got snow on the ground up the mountain. I may of got the job through default as no one wants to work on Superbowl sunday.View attachment 484174



Went up Sunday to do that tree in big bear. It was way more dead then they said. The top 20 ft. Was white, barkless, and full of woodpecker holes. No way I was going out on it. Only thing holding it up was two branches stuck in another tree. I climbed a pine near it and put in a pulley and ran a bull line to the tree being removed along with a tag line. On the ground I tagged line the base. Long story short, we gently laid her between the house and fence


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree Pig said:


> So anyone catch the first episode of Deadliest Job Interview on Discovery. One of our old friends make a guest appearance. Good old Doug at his best View attachment 482727


That show is horrible! The 2nd episode was too much, they should really learn to shoot a line.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

sgreanbeans said:


> That show is horrible! The 2nd episode was too much, they should really learn to shoot a line.



I think with those kinds of trees shooting a line is not exactly the safest... or most productive.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Ur probably right, but I still think they could get a line over a decent lower branch, that way getting to part of the trunk that is smaller.


----------



## scheffa

Removed a 100ft red box, removed two dead 70ft eucs, removed 9 50ft dead black woods and missle toed a huge redbox over hanging a dam


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Finished cutting all the junk out of the fenceline, bunch of trees were growing into the lumber sheds. Took out the old Jonsered 50cc weedcutter and cut all the mini-trees around the one side of the shop and along the other property line, then got a weedwacker off the shelf and cut all the 3+ft tall dead "grass" at the rental house.
The led to jacking the porch up on the place, the blocks it was sitting on had fallen over or sunk.
Oh, also helped cut a mantle and a bunch of 1x6s, hauled some sawdust, sold some too.
Tried to fix the lights on the sign out front but the buried wire is FUBAR somewhere so will have to wait till summer to dig another one in.
By then it was dark so I fixed a customer saw, sharpened some chains, cleaned off 2 workbenches and most of 1 toolbox, swept and washed the showroom floor, took out all the trash (involved hauling the dumpster over to the shop). Probabyl a few other things too, doing paperwork at home right now (0100) and have a Doc appt in a few hours.
Oh yeah, cut abotu a cord of firewood too. Have to stack it later today and keep cutting.

All in all a slow but steady day.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Went outside, felt the cold, went back inside. Each year, I become more of a sissy.


----------



## Pelorus

No love for cold weather, here. Winter is for rich people.
The longer the winter is, the more desperate things get.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Last 2 days have been 88 to 90 degrees. 
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

18 now and 22 for a high tomorrow. Beautiful weather. Loving it. 



Being subbed out to a company that under bid us and can't handle the job. They have to do the cleanup. It was a beautiful day


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful and hot here,, one of my climber's says 'hi',
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

And yes, he used that stub for rigging the co-dom stem.
Jeff


----------



## scheffa

35c here today. 
Removed a 130ft manna gum and two 100ft peppermint gums before 12


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Crawled under a house repairing water pipes that had froze and blew apart. Apparently an ongoing issue, the 8ft run to the kitchen sink has 7 sections of spliced in copper!
I came close to just ripping it all out and starting fresh but copper is 3xpensive!


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> Last 2 days have been 88 to 90 degrees.
> Jeff



You are being broiled alive. This can't be good.


----------



## Oldmaple

jefflovstrom said:


> Last 2 days have been 88 to 90 degrees.
> Jeff


 Not really.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tree Pig said:


> So anyone catch the first episode of Deadliest Job Interview on Discovery. One of our old friends make a guest appearance. Good old Doug at his best View attachment 482727



Looks like he is back here on AS. Called Aerialist. He posted in Business Management
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Wife took the kid and went to Flahida last night, left me here alone, cold, hungry. The only thing I have to do is plow Peabody's driveway. And would you believe the ************ called me at 9am this morning? Apparently there was a snowstorm in his driveway and only in his driveway. After that I went to the liquor store and tried to pick up women. I suppose if I tried a little harder I might have made out better. I got a couple laughs and 7 dollar bottle of rum. I have been drinking since around 2pm and, surprisingly, I am not drunk. And I am really not cold or hungry, just lonely. Its close to 100 degrees in here and I have microwave popcorn so I am just watching TV and playing with my guns.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wife took the kid and went to Flahida last night, left me here alone, cold, hungry. The only thing I have to do is plow Peabody's driveway. And would you believe the ************ called me at 9am this morning? Apparently there was a snowstorm in his driveway and only in his driveway. After that I went to the liquor store and tried to pick up women. I suppose if I tried a little harder I might have made out better. I got a couple laughs and 7 dollar bottle of rum. I have been drinking since around 2pm and, surprisingly, I am not drunk. And I am really not cold or hungry, just lonely. Its close to 100 degrees in here and I have microwave popcorn so I am just watching TV and playing with my guns.


Don't look down the barell with your eye open

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like he is back here on AS. Called Aerialist. He posted in Business Management
> Jeff



I just checked it out, yup, that's him! Can you believe the crap coming out of his mouth? O boy! A good review on Angie's List! It seems like a sad state of affairs when some old loose coot is getting gold stars from some lady who don't know her ass from a hole in the ground.

I mean you see what is happening here don't you? One day, we all will under the thumb of this Angie kitty. That is if we are not already which I think we are.


----------



## Pelorus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wife took the kid and went to Flahida last night, left me here alone...I am just lonely. I am just watching TV and playing with my guns.



Xanax? Thorazine? 
Some kinda horse tranquilizer should help.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Don't look down the barell with your eye open
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Well I can't do it with my eyes closed so what do you recommend?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Xanax? Thorazine?
> Some kinda horse tranquilizer should help.



Sounds good! Bring some over, I'll be waiting. Got to warn you though, I am only wearing a T shirt and Crocs, haven't bathed in close to a week and have no plans on doing so.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Any of you have a " reoccurring estimate"? That's when the same person calls you every year to look at the same tree and nothing ever becomes of it. I had one today and it was the same as last year. I got mad because I thought the address was close to another client and drove around and around til I had to call the lady. Just like last year. When I got there it all came back.

I told the old lady to forget about re-topping the ****ed Norway maple out by the power line and shed and to call her girlfriends. I don't think she knows what a arborist is and neither do I. I told her to stop looking out the back window and to look of the front. To spend what little money she had on having fun. I bet If I pressed a little harder I would have had company this night.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Any of you have a " reoccurring estimate"? That's when the same person calls you every year to look at the same tree and nothing ever becomes of it. I had one today and it was the same as last year. I got mad because I thought the address was close to another client and drove around and around til I had to call the lady. Just like last year. When I got there it all came back.
> 
> I told the old lady to forget about re-topping the ****ed Norway maple out by the power line and shed and to call her girlfriends. I don't think she knows what a arborist is and neither do I. I told her to stop looking out the back window and to look of the front. To spend what little money she had on having fun. I bet If I pressed a little harder I would have had company this night.


Sure you r not atleast a bit tipsy yet?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Sure you r not atleast a bit tipsy yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


 
Pretty ****ing sure.


----------



## treebilly

You're awesome Dan. I didn't have the best of days, but after reading your post I feel pretty good.


----------



## treebilly

Oh and I'm starting to get a good buzz going.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was sitting in the pick-up line the other day up at the school when the comptroller came out in her fur coat. I told her it reminded me of a dog I once had. I asked her how they were making out with the snowplowing, she told me the people they were hired were doing a good job. I didn't tell her the reason that the place was clear was because I went over there with my little Bobcat and scraped the ice off the sidewalks and opened up the lanes so the buses could get in. See? I'm like Jesus.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I just checked it out, yup, that's him! Can you believe the crap coming out of his mouth? O boy! A good review on Angie's List! It seems like a sad state of affairs when some old loose coot is getting gold stars from some lady who don't know her ass from a hole in the ground.
> 
> I mean you see what is happening here don't you? One day, we all will under the thumb of this Angie ****. That is if we are not already which I think we are.



I only know that Angie's List is a lame commercial here in socal, Not something we would do.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I only know that Angie's List is a lame commercial here in socal, Not something we would do.
> Jeff


 
Well, depending on the point of time I was caught I would do her but that is coming from a guy sitting drunk and naked all alone in his sweltering basement.


Its supposed to freeze up and stabilize around here for a couple days, I am supposed to get on this clearing job we started last winter. An on going project. There was a big dead elm, I was concerned about it, it fell the other day just missing the house.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Oh and I'm starting to get a good buzz going.



And thank God for that!


----------



## Zale

I'm glad AA is back. That guy made me laugh. I wonder how he got unbanned?


----------



## Pelorus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Sounds good! Bring some over, I'll be waiting. Got to warn you though, I am only wearing a T shirt and Crocs, haven't bathed in close to a week and have no plans on doing so.



Perhaps, under these circumstances, a rain check will have to do, thanks.


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> I'm glad AA is back. That guy made me laugh. I wonder how he got unbanned?



First read your post and I thought you said unbalanced. 
Interesting fellow.


----------



## Zale

He is unbalanced in a certain way.


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Sounds good! Bring some over, I'll be waiting. Got to warn you though, I am only wearing a T shirt and Crocs, haven't bathed in close to a week and have no plans on doing so.




You know what they say about guys wearing crocs right? It's like getting blown by a dude, feels great but then you look down and realize that you're gay.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You know what they say about guys wearing crocs right? It's like getting blown by a dude, feels great but then you look down and realize that you're gay.



Eww,,,, homo alert!!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Eww,,,, homo alert!!!



Don't be scared, its going to be OK, just stop looking in the mirror.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Don't be scared, its going to be OK, just stop looking in the mirror.



Mmm. Yeah, and you just keep sporting those crocs and hanging with Gooman. Lol..


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I haven't left the house in days but I did shower and polish off that bottle from yesterday. Been sucking down really cheap rum and warm flat Dr Pepper. It makes me wonder how I ever got my doctor's license. Wife called and told me they won a couple medals down there in FLA and are headed to someplace called Epcot. I woke up last night pretty much dehydrated but couldn't make it to the water cooler. I'm headed up to MDS's later to watch Netflix and chill though for the time being I got my amp cranked all the way and have been screaming over it for about an hour or so. Sing with me: I am the passenger and I ride and I ride...


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> And thank God for that!



You are the only weirdo I like!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> I'm glad AA is back. That guy made me laugh. I wonder how he got unbanned?



He snuck in,,,the mods are sleeping and for that I may be sent to band camp,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> He snuck in,,,the mods are sleeping and for that I may be sent to band camp,,
> Jeff


bon vo yage, hope it's beautiful there.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> You are the only weirdo I like!
> Jeff


 Wanna come over, watch Netflix and chill?


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wanna come over, watch Netflix and chill?


I believe the slang these days is "do you wanna netflix?"  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> He snuck in,,,the mods are sleeping and for that I may be sent to band camp,,
> Jeff



You aren't going anywhere as everybody knows who is in charge around here. Look at the top of the dial. Who is there? The Vet's " what did you do today" thread. Anything else is just a quick hand job and they know it. Why? Because THAT IS ENTERTAINMENT.

I must have been banned a 100 times but they begged me to come back. And when I was banned I just used my friend's computation devices to hack back in and I did it just for the laughs and just because I could. The truth is that no matter how ****ed up we are they need us to carry the weight that they can't and when push comes to shove, when all the adages have failed them, when their rules have left them along with everybody else they will call us back to do the things they are unable to do, well, lets be honest: WHO RUNS BARTERTOWN!?
Sure they can rely on the newbies to generate ratings but they know when its time to take the trash to curb there is only a certain few who are gonna make the haul. Now sing with me: la la la la lalala lah I see the stars come out, I see the bright andhollow sky, I see the city's ripped backsides and everything is good tonight la la la la lalala lah


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 485601



Yeah and so where does that leave you? Uh huh.


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Jesus! What a bender. Did I come in here and act like ******* again? I woke up with a real splitter around 7, took a nap and was watching Mad Max when my buddy called me to pull his 550 with 5 yards of topsoil out of someone's backyard way the hell on the other side of the next town.

It was kinda weird how he got stuck. He was doing fine then all the sudden he just dropped down, there was no progression. It came out first shot real easy, well, easy for me, I have a PHD after all.

I was glad to expediate back to my woodstove, TV and big ass plate of SOS wit dem taters on the side. Only one more day til the wife and kid get back, gonna ride this party out.


----------



## JeffGu

I got a 1/2 ton Chevy stuck in my own backyard when I was piss drunk, once. Damn apple tree back there would drop a bazillion apples and they'd rot out there. Slippery as snail snot on a snake's ass.
I stuck the floor mats under the tires and got out of it. But, I think a guy with a liberal arts degree could have figured that one out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Whoo!
It cooled down to a chilly 78 degress today!!!
Should be mild until Saturday, then back to the heat wave in winter,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

We're in a heat wave here now. 34* F Spring is on its way


----------



## JRoland

Cooled off and super windy today here. Unseasonably warm lately though, even for California.
Logging in February!


----------



## JeffGu

40's here... supposed to hit 60 this week... watched the white stuff melting away while we worked on the shop today. Tonight, playing with video editing software. I broke down and bought a GoPro because I didn't want to be the only guy left on the planet that doesn't have one. Gonna hook it to the dog tomorrow, and have some fun.


----------



## NCTREE

Blakesmaster said:


> With the exception of where the machine catches rocks from its tires and the truck tires this is the main paint issue. Around the bolts on the hood. My guess is the bolts were stored in a light lubrication to prevent rust prior to assembly, not properly cleaned of oil and contaminates, pieced together and then painted. I had the control panel replaced under warrantee but bandit won't cover paint past one year.


Yeah they will you just have to fight with them. I had the same issue with my engine cover and it was at the end of its five year warranty. I complained about it on bandits fb page, a lady got me in touch with an Ed Casper that's who you need to talk to.


----------



## no tree to big

Been warm n windy and all the spruces are tippin over 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

*Blog*
*Recent posts*
Have you entered a tree climbing comp yet?


SRT - What is all the fuss about?


Double block rigging


Is DdRT really 2:1 mechanical advantage?


*Double block rigging*
Date: 11 January 2016
Written by: Daniel Holliday


I have been witness only once to the failure of rigging equipment when a colleague was removing a large London Plane tree about 8 years ago. London Plane is very dense and heavy wood. The tree had been pollarded multiple times over the years at the same point. When it came to rigging this piece out, he continued to tie up the chuck in a conventional negative rigging system around the whole of the pollard point. If a quick calculation had been done we would have known that once rigging off, the force this piece would generate would by far exceed some of the rigging component’s breaking strength. The inevitable happened and the rigging line snapped at the point where the knot had been tied. Luckily none of the crew where injured but a retaining wall and part of the driveway were damaged and this was a luxury property in St. Johns wood, London..


As Climbing Arborists we should constantly be looking for new ideas, techniques and equipment to use in order to overcome different tasks that we may be face in the future. This industry seems to be evolving everyday so we should always be trying to stay at the top of our game.

Think about the largest (in diameter) tree that you have removed. If it wasn’t rigged, imagine you had to rig this tree due to objects or structures below that couldn’t be damaged. When it comes to the point of rigging down huge chucks of wood from the stem you have a few options… Continue with your conventional negative rigging technique that you think “should be fine” when it comes to your rigging equipment and the chance something may fail. The next option is to start cutting down the grain, halving the pieces instead of cutting them thinner to prevent the rope from sliping off the piece. You may think cutting grooves in the piece for the rope to sit in is the way to go so you can cut a smaller piece but this is still a risky maneuver. Depending on the job there may be other options, but now lets throw double block rigging into our arsenal.





A few months ago I was shown the rigging technique ‘Double Block Rigging’ by Gareth Tudor-Jones of Bartlett Tree Experts. Gareth did some field-testing with this rigging technique using load cells to demonstrate its advantage and get real life readings and results.

The double block rigging technique is a great technique for rigging large/heavy pieces as it helps to spread the force of the piece(s) being rigged. It uses more rope in the system to help absorb energy, using more components to help spread the load and reduce the shock load on the stem its self.










*How it works*
Looking at the illustration the first thing to note is that the rigging system has created a 2:1 mechanical advantage, this part of the system is where we get the greatest reduction in forces and load, as opposed to the conventional rigging system that actually multiplies the load at the block. In addition to the M/A this system requires 1/3 more rope, which equates to the rope absorbing force over a longer length of rope.

Looking at the system we can see three separate points of attachment, the termination of the rigging line, rigging block on the section of wood and the block on the top of the stem. Using a system with two pulley blocks like this one means that the load is spread between them, these are hugely important factors when thinking about the life span of your rigging components.


To the left is a video that demonstrates how to set up and execute this system.


To the right is an illustration including the field data gathered from Gareth Tudor-Jones (of Bartlett tree experts) to show how this system works in the real world.
One of the considerations Gareth needed to solve was to determine where the best termination end location was for DBR. Gareth decided to test various levels.
Level 1 - top of the spar pole
Level 2 - level with base of the rigging block
Level 3 - about 1 foot below the rigging block


However, this system is specialist and not the type of setup you would use on an everyday basis. There are some fairly obvious downsides to using the DBR system, to start with it is more time intensive to setup especially the first few times you use this system. Secondly you need more equipment for this setup, extra rigging block, additional rigging sling/strop and possibly a longer rigging line etc. You should select heavy duty rigging blocks if piecing down a stem, they would need smooth side plates as not to cause damage to the rope as the rigging blocks may twist.

To sum up, this is a system primarily for rigging large sections using a method designed to reduce excessive loading across your rigging components. It is a technique that due to the time disadvantage will require a specific job but is another great tool to add to your toolbox and helps open the mind a little more about they way we can configure our equipment to get different results. The next time you do a removal it would be worth giving this technique a try to familiarize yourself with it before executing it on larger pieces. Climb safe… Work safe…






Woof!


Somewhere around the four minute mark this guy hammers the living crap out of the top block. I didn't think that was very groovy at all. I mean the concept of the rigging is pretty cool, its just the smashing of the block that has me feeling a little queasy. You?


----------



## gorman

Had one of my groundies no show. Luckily it was the dipshit. Too bad we had this thing to do. Just one guy on the ground.


----------



## Pelorus

The abuse of the block was mildly disconcerting, but taking 2X as long to setup and remove the rigging for each cut would get to me. Usually by the time I'm negative blocking a spar, I'm getting to the point of wanting to be out of the tree, and offa my spurs, so I can say goodbye / good riddance to my associates. Cause I want the misery to end as soon as possible, and anything that is gonna prolong it, like that method, is wrongo.


----------



## mckeetree

Some of our "competition" ended up getting the contract to take care of the trees on a commercial property we have had for the past 17 years. Yesterday they drove a loaded chip truck through the side of one of the buildings and took out an expensive fountain along with doing mega damage. I was told it was the unlicensed drivers sixth day to be in the United States. Oh well.


----------



## Zale

They might be giving you a call back.


----------



## treebilly

Playing on a ROW clearing today.


----------



## Griff93

It's a swampy mess around here right now. It's frustrating having jobs to do and bills to pay but not being able to work due to the weather. I decided to get some stuff done in the shop until it dries out. 

Finished a set of heavy duty jaws with teeth for a Branch Manager Grapple. We just don't have much luck with the jaws holding up. We love them otherwise. There three of these floating around between mine and a couple of friends that do tree work. Of these three we've had 5 small jaws and one large jaw get torn up.  I decided to just make some heavy duty ones from scratch. I'm thinking about putting these up for sale if there's some interest.


----------



## treebilly

I need to do that for mine. If I ever get the time.


----------



## skinnyd

Griff93 said:


> It's a swampy mess around here right now. It's frustrating having jobs to do and bills to pay but not being able to work due to the weather. I decided to get some stuff done in the shop until it dries out.
> 
> Finished a set of heavy duty jaws with teeth for a Branch Manager Grapple. We just don't have much luck with the jaws holding up. We love them otherwise. There three of these floating around between mine and a couple of friends that do tree work. Of these three we've had 5 small jaws and one large jaw get torn up. I decided to just make some heavy duty ones from scratch. I'm thinking about putting these up for sale if there's some interest.


I'm interested.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Sick as a dog.


----------



## no tree to big

Anybody had problems with chipper blades bending? I pulled the blades off our 15" morbark went to bolt um in the sharpener and noticed the one blade had like a 1/4" cup to it while the other had about 1/8". Both edges (bolt center to cutting edge) were bent like the pic the lines represent the blade ignore the extra material above the blade...



blades are simonds only one maybe two sharpenings on them 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

That ain't good. Never seen a blade do that. 

Rain day. I still had 8 hours though. 10 trucks all fueled to the max plus 4 chippers and 6 skid loaders. All greased as well. Doing tool inventory sucks when it's not on my truck. Takes way to long. Only thing missing was 1 out of 150 traffic cones and two broken rakes. Not bad for a monthly check


----------



## Zale

Were all your hitch pins in place?


----------



## treebilly

Well of course they were. And if they weren't I know where they're kept.


----------



## Zale

I was just joking. It was a reference to Jeff and his obsession with hitch pins.


----------



## mckeetree

ValleyFirewood said:


> Sick as a dog.



Me too. Thought I was better...then relapse. Doc put me on second round of antibiotics today...this time cefdiner 300mg. I can already tell they are going to tear my stomach up. I haven't missed any work so far. Really hate to stay home in bed.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Me too. Thought I was better...then relapse. Doc put me on second round of antibiotics today...this time cefdiner 300mg. I can already tell they are going to tear my stomach up. I haven't missed any work so far. Really hate to stay home in bed.



Eat a bunch of Jello. Unless Bill Cosby made it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

mckeetree said:


> Me too. Thought I was better...then relapse. Doc put me on second round of antibiotics today...this time cefdiner 300mg. I can already tell they are going to tear my stomach up. I haven't missed any work so far. Really hate to stay home in bed.



I haven't been to the Doc. Usually takes 2-4 weeks to get an Appt. (VA). Been out since Sunday.

The hard to breathe, coughing, etc I can still work, but I also had the spins and massive failure of the liquid/solid seperator. Ruined a few undies.


----------



## JeffGu

gorman said:


> Unless Bill Cosby made it.


----------



## Griff93

For those interested in heavy duty grapple jaws for a BMG, I'll put together another set this week and then work up a price on them. 

We did a decent sized crane job yesterday. 3 Hickory trees and 1 Cherry tree. It started snowing on me while I was up there.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> I was just joking. It was a reference to Jeff and his obsession with hitch pins.



I suppose its true that if you can't endlessly pull hitch pins out of yer ass then you are a failure.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think return spring in the down/up pressure manifold of my little 90xp broke. Was on a job for a friend for a few days and he kept jamming whole trees in there with his big ass Bobcat when I noticed the slop in the control lever. I am thinking the spring is not actually in the "wet" part of the hydraulics, maybe I can match it from Napa.

It was anarchy working with this guy, I am glad we are all still alive. At one point we jammed the chipper with a log and we just picked it up and shook it loose. I never heard a chipper make that sort of noise before. And the smoke!? Well, it was something. After the job I went to swap the knives and one of them had a groove cut into its side, I have no idea.

When the job was done and I was hooking it back up to my truck I noticed the hitch pin was lost soes I just reached around and yanked one from my anus.

Hey! Anybody ever chip a 20 foot cabin cruiser?


----------



## JeffGu

The chipper gets clogged up with sailors and the anchors are really hard on the knives.


----------



## treebilly

Not a bad day, just not a good one. Started a new part of a ROW clearing so every property owner had to come out and no inspector to found. " how many trees are you cutting down? "
I reply " everything between the stakes"
" to hell you are!" 
Me" why yes I am, read the deed to your house and see that there is a ROW 60' wide running through your back yard. This lease was purchased in 1958 and if you want to keep the contents of your shed you better get them out or be a bit nicer. You've been given 4 months notice on this which is 3 months more than I have. I've got ten more miles of this BS to do by the end of March!" 

What a PITA. Of course it pays very well so I'll deal with it.


----------



## Zale

ROW for what?


----------



## treebilly

Gas line. Big to do in our neck of the woods. Gas company is basically reminding people it's there. Tired of not having access to their lines


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sure was a Beautiful Day!,,
Jeff


----------



## Oldmaple

Have a gas right of way across my property. They came a couple of years ago to clear it. Walked back to see what they were doing. One worker saw me and just pointed at another guy (I assumed it was the crew leader). Went to talk to him and asked how much they were cutting. He got all defensive about how it's a right of way and they can cut to these parameters, etc. I stopped him and said is that all your cutting? Cut more if you want. He looked at me like I was from Jupiter. Probably doesn't happen to him very often. Opens up other opportunities for deer hunting.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got my cdl (b) today. I went through one of those two weekend crash course "schools", like they send the Aspy guys to. I have to say, now I know why I put it off for so long, it was really quite terrible. Was quick though, I'll give it that. I think the whole thing took from feb 20th to today to actually get the licence in hand. I may be more burnt than I realize, but it really didn't seem all that easy. I do get kinda stressed about anything that relates to the dmv or my licence though, so that might have been part of it. Whatever, at least I passed.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Finally got my cdl (b) today. I went through one of those two weekend crash course "schools", like they send the Aspy guys to. I have to say, now I know why I put it off for so long, it was really quite terrible. Was quick though, I'll give it that. I think the whole thing took from feb 20th to today to actually get the licence in hand. I may be more burnt than I realize, but it really didn't seem all that easy. I do get kinda stressed about anything that relates to the dmv or my licence though, so that might have been part of it. Whatever, at least I passed.



Welcome to the .04 club. Be careful.


----------



## tree MDS

So now not only am I a natural born driver, but I'm also a scholarly one as well.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Welcome to the .04 club. Be careful.



Was already there on account of my past sins. lol.


----------



## JeffGu

I drove one of the pickup trucks with a trailer out to the coast of Virginia to pick up a stump grinder on Monday, stopping twice to catch about an hour nap on the seat of the truck, got the grinder and stayed at a cheap motel for the night. It had more bugs than Windows 98, but I slept good. Came back the same way, stopping once for a 3 hour nap while waiting out a snowstorm. Didn't work, as it was still snowing when I woke up, and I had to put up with those brine solution trucks covering everything with salt water. But got back around noon on Thursday with myself, the truck, the trailer and the stump grinder all in one piece. No flats or issues, so I'm thankful for that. Jet lag is killing me. Just gets harder every year to do that much driving. I had bought a new chipper the previous week, and today I already got requests from friends and relatives to grind stumps and chip branches. They looked at me like I was a rich uncle who just wrote them out of the will, when I mentioned that I do actually have to make that machinery pay for itself, and pay for the gas, oil, grease and maintenance costs that they incur. Oh, well... I'll give 'em a big discount, but I ain't Santa and I actually do have to make a living.

Cleaned up the truck today, and tomorrow I gotta do the trailer and the grinder. Covered in salt and road grime. I had the foresight last year to buy a small pressure washer, because they're good enough to do the job... better than a garden hose, anyway. Still going to take some degreaser and detergent to get this stuff clean. There's always the quarter car wash if the little pressure washer doesn't cut it.

Remember when you actually got like 4 minutes per quarter at those places? Takes 5 quarters, now, just to get it to come on. I think you get 2.5 minutes for each additional dollar's worth of quarters!


----------



## tree MDS

I just can't wait for spring to get here already. I actually caught myself swearing and freaking out on the wood stove at one point today. That's a pretty good indicator that winter is getting long in the tooth to me.


----------



## pro94lt

Move south, it's spring their blooming some even almost complete


----------



## Pelorus

tree MDS said:


> I just can't wait for spring to get here already. I actually caught myself swearing and freaking out on the wood stove at one point today. That's a pretty good indicator that winter is getting long in the tooth to me.



Still hibernating. Beard / hair grows unimpeded.
Wifey not amused.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Vodka, Christmas lights and Johnny Cash. I can see it now.


----------



## BC WetCoast

In my part of Canada, daffodils and crocus' are up. Cherries will be blooming within a week.


----------



## Pelorus

She (wife) insisted on buying one of those Made-In-China wire crap outdoor reindeers that have sparkly lights on them last year. Gotta have it. Only $8.00 or something second hand at thrift store. Set it up this year (actually it was this year - think it was after Christmas, like mid-January) and the damn lights don't work. It has gradually gotten entombed by the snow, and may have suffered fatal (antler) damage today when I was shoveling snow off the roof and forgot it was underneath....


----------



## gorman

Started my year off by firing the new guy. Didn't show up for four days and pretended that his phone was wonky. Hiring woes ahead. New ground guy shows up and demands two bucks more an hour. No cdl, no medical card. I try him out for a day and figure he probably is worth it. Next day I give him a w-2 and he looks at me and says "if this is going to be on payroll i need 18 an hour". Nice. Now I'm looking again.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

medium sized Black Acacia came down in the storm last night...across the road at the bottom of the hill from my place. The city must have cleared it out of the street last night or early this morning. anyway...wood is all in the back of my truck and I made a nice long chipper ready pile of brush back and off the sidewalk for when the city guys come back Mon morning


----------



## Griff93

I sold my old chip truck yesterday to a nice young guy starting up about an hour south of me but not in my market. 

Gorman, I think finding good help that will work for the wages that you can actually afford to pay them is one of the hardest parts of this business.


----------



## gorman

Griff93 said:


> I sold my old chip truck yesterday to a nice young guy starting up about an hour south of me but not in my market.
> 
> Gorman, I think finding good help that will work for the wages that you can actually afford to pay them is one of the hardest parts of this business.



I know. If the guy had his class B I would start him at 18. No cdl = limited contribution.


----------



## Pelorus

it makes it hard to expect someone to drag brush and slave away for "only" $14 or $15/hr when the kid flipping burgers at McDonalds or standing at a cash register is making $11+/hr minimum wage. (Ontario). Even $20/hr hasn't been sufficiently high enough for me to retain a "great" grounds person; rare and precious commodity that they are. Mebbe it's just me, but employees seem to be getting lazier. More prone to only give 50-60%....while I'm killing myself.


----------



## gorman

Ontario is a different economy from here. Industry standard around here is what I'm offering. And Micky D's, BK lounge, the Bell are hiring at minimum wage. Which is around 8 an hour. 

I'm not the only one who's having hiring problem. The other outfit in my area canned 2 new guys who borrowed a bunch of equipment and saws and didn't show up for 3 days. 

The main guy I have is great but he's dragging his feet to get his class b. Love the guy. Is just cant stand training people who have never held a chain saw in real life.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Ontario is a different economy from here. Industry standard around here is what I'm offering. And Micky D's, BK lounge, the Bell are hiring at minimum wage. Which is around 8 an hour.
> 
> I'm not the only one who's having hiring problem. The other outfit in my area canned 2 new guys who borrowed a bunch of equipment and saws and didn't show up for 3 days.
> 
> The main guy I have is great but he's dragging his feet to get his class b. Love the guy. Is just cant stand training people who have never held a chain saw in real life.


We have resorted to a temp agency every now and then. you get some that are workable but you get some that just purely suck.... maybe worth a try. Some even have a cdl already. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

The temp agencies I have called speak very limited English. More engrish. I got frustrated and hung up. Go figure.


----------



## no tree to big

Our temp has very sexy English speaking girls in the office 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmaple

no tree to big said:


> Our temp has very sexy English speaking girls in the office
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Get one of them to work for you. At least they might be easy on the eyes.


----------



## treebilly

We have the same problem. Boss starts them at 10 and if they actually work it's 12 after a day or two. They learn how to tie one damn knot and expect to make 15-20. Hell I worked for 3 years to make 10 an hour and I was climbing after 3 months. Of course I can now tell them that I've been doing this longer than they have been alive, but still.


----------



## no tree to big

Apparently I need to ask for a raise... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Apparently I need to ask for a raise...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I'm sure you're making way more than you're worth as it is. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I know. If the guy had his class B I would start him at 18. No cdl = limited contribution.



God,, just imagine how much it would suck to work for you at $18 an hour!! Yikes. just saying..


----------



## Pelorus

$18 an hour is like, $30 Canadian. (yikes)


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure you're making way more than you're worth as it is. lol.


Hah I don't think soooo...

I do eat about 20 bucks of candy out of the office stash a week though so it's like I make 50 cents an hour more

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Working for me is sucking on a tete. I put up with a lot. But most importantly, I'm not looking for a Macguyver to come in and lead a skeleton crew to gross $3,000 a day working with nothing but a poulan and some duct tape. I'm just looking for a helper. Basically, a Macgruber who shows up on time.


----------



## Pelorus

I'm just looking for a helper too. 
The local high school co-op program coordinator was not impressed when my/her student showed her this photo op of him suspended by crane. That was apparently very "unsafe", and she told him she didn't want him helping me anymore.
He had by that time gotten enough hours to complete the co-op requirement, but he told me she said if he was short, it was ok....


----------



## JeffGu

Hmm.. I've never heard of a mass shooter taking out a bunch of people hanging on crane balls or climbing trees. Office workers and school teachers/students, on the other hand....

I guess "dangerous" really means, _"I'm too much of a p*s*y to try that!" _or something.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> The other outfit in my area canned 2 new guys who borrowed a bunch of equipment and saws and didn't show up for 3 days.



The time I had that happen I put the guy in the hospital for three more days. Honestly.


----------



## BC WetCoast

I just watched (sort of) a tv show called Worlds most Dangerous Interview. One of the guys was a hot shot groundie and was being tested to be a climber. In Cali, spur climbing big redwoods to deadwood them. He was all nervous, but needed the job, because if he was promoted as a climber he was going to be making $150,000/yr (according to the show). ****, for $150,000/yr as just a climber, the owner of the company could take his pick of about 10,000 experienced climbers across the country. The show was too frustrating for me and I didn't watch to the end to see if he got the job. Typical "reality' (all scripted) tv, right Aerialist?


----------



## no tree to big

He choked.... no job for him I think he made it to roughly the first branch in like an hour or two haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Yeah, I saw they were paying $150,000.00 a year. I think I might give Jeff a call and see if they are hiring, if that's the going rate.


----------



## gorman

$150,000 a year? Yeah, and I have a really solid investment opportunity for you. Won't last long. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Me, the wife, the kid, all got the influenza since Sunday. Man, the agony, the suffering, it wasn't getting better... so I killed them both and feel much better now.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> I'm just looking for a helper too.
> The local high school co-op program coordinator was not impressed when my/her student showed her this photo op of him suspended by crane. That was apparently very "unsafe", and she told him she didn't want him helping me anymore.
> He had by that time gotten enough hours to complete the co-op requirement, but he told me she said if he was short, it was ok....
> View attachment 490629



Oh for ****'s sake! You are gonna make us go through that whole proper tie in thing again? I think not. Why? Because deep down I don't care. I really don't, never did and I am sorry for ever trying to make anybody think that I did.


----------



## Pelorus

Frankly, Doctor, deep down I also really don't care whether you care, or don't care. 
(FWIW, the climbing line is going through a FS on the shackle above the ball, and lanyard is going through the hook)


----------



## treebilly

I spent yet another day doomg a ROW clearing in a high dollar part of town. Beats the last ROW I did in a middle class part. The high end people had contacted their lawyers and accepted that there was nothing that could be done. I haven't been threatened to be shot in almost a week. I'll take their mean mugging over having police presence any day. 
It was a beautiful day


----------



## Pelorus

Yesterday. Hemlock and maple.


----------



## treebilly

Today. White oak, red oak, and hickory


Actually the first pic is a climb for tomorrow.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Frankly, Doctor, deep down I also really don't care whether you care, or don't care.
> (FWIW, the climbing line is going through a FS on the shackle above the ball, and lanyard is going through the hook)



I will take your word for it because I can only see the lanyard in the picture.


----------



## Pelorus

Tried to post, but royal screwup with photos, so fuggetaboutit.
Anyway, Doc, if you can bear to take another glance at the photo, note there is no tension on the lanyard, and the climbing line (with Zigzag) is not over the hook.


----------



## scheffa

Busy deadwooding 130ft manna gums for the parks and wildlife in campsites


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Somebody up at the horse farm managed to trap a raccoon in one of the HavaHeart traps. No one was around and I couldn't get ahold of anybody to deal with it, I sure as hell didn't want to. I thought it was dead but maybe just sleepy from daylight or something it turned out or even dehydrated. I didn't know how long it had been in there, there was some kind of bedding in there, I don't know. I didn't want to pick the trap up with my hands as I was pretty sure the animal was smarter than me and would figure out a way to bite me so I hooked it with my pole saw and threw it in the back of the truck. He was only a little feisty but not aggressive I drove about a mile down the crick and stumbled out to the water with it to let it loose. I was bent over trying to figure out how to open the cage, my eyeballs felt like they were going to explode and I was real hot and weak when I looked down and saw his creepy critter hand reach out trying to grab my leg. I went off like a little ***** for a second the managed to get the trap open. I watched him run into the water ( I thought it would be refreshing for him, he didn't) then back out along stream up to somebody's wood shed. Somebody saw me letting the thing go and I don't think you are just supposed to be doing that but I couldn't leave the animal in that cage without any water. My first thought was just to shoot it but I didn't think it would be good idea around the horses and there were a lot of people around.


----------



## Zale

You're just a softie.


----------



## gorman

Another day, another new guy doesn't show. No call, phone goes to voicemail. Already have raw meat for Tuesday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had our 3 year TCIA inspection today,,,,everything was perfect,,,,glad it is over.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> We had our 3 year TCIA inspection today,,,,everything was perfect,,,,glad it is over.
> Jeff



But of course...


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> But of course...



Lol. I hear ya. gotta love the perfect, life is beautiful ones... 

...


----------



## gorman

Count those hitch pins!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I should not of said anything,,,,,had those coming,,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

A TCIA inspection that goes well is one thing but do you have a triple A rating from Angie's List Like AA? I didn't think so.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> A TCIA inspection that goes well is one thing but do you have a triple A rating from Angie's List Like AA? I didn't think so.



Angie's list would be a waste of time for us.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Zale said:


> A TCIA inspection that goes well is one thing but do you have a triple A rating from Angie's List Like AA? I didn't think so.


So should we call him AAA vs AA?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> So should we call him AAA vs AA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Let us call him, 'Doug',,
Jeff


----------



## squad143

Pelorus said:


> Yesterday. Hemlock and maple.
> 
> View attachment 491034
> View attachment 491032
> View attachment 491033


Nice work Dave.
I took down these two leaning Pines on the lake last weekend. Looks like just in time too. With this warmer weather this year and the thinner ice this season, I think I would have missed my window of opportunity to get it done.
We had about a foot of snow a few days before I did this work. The extra weight of the snow caused quite a few slushy spots. Thankfully a buddy has an ATV on tracks and we were able to drag the brush and logs to a nearby boat ramp for chipping and removal.


----------



## Pelorus

@ Chuck - despite rubber boots, clothes still get wet...feels like wearing bunker gear trudging up and down the damn slope. I do appreciate my Honda capstan winch for these kinda jobs.
The slush makes for a nasty cleanup of a thousand little twigs. I've had three days this week of the uphill drudgery.
Too old for this!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Gossip:

Jeff ripped the tip of his finger off pulling a hitch pin. He is soaking it in salt and bleach at the moment and will be back to telling everybody what to do first thing Monday morning.



Do you have to completely disassemble a 200 to replace the muffler or can you just slide it in?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Nevermind, I got the muffler sorted, forgive me, its been awhile and I mean, its a Stihl, it rarely needs worked on. I will say that the smell coming from the saw's nether regions was reminiscent of a whooped up old VW motor. 

But I have another question: Can you go blind from the influenza? My eyeballs have been aching the last few days, its tough to focus on little things and I keep thinking I see little apparitions in my peripherals.

I have been trying to move this heap on horse crap from the one corner of my tennis court. Everytime I start I get distracted and I only have a little bucket on the loader. I wanted to get on it last week but I got sick then there was that raccoon, then, all the sudden its the weekend and I am driving the kid around and I had to help build a gymnastics meet last night and I'm sore from that so today I went up there for a few hours and noticed every time I tried to put a bucket load on the dump truck I smashed into the sides of the truck and the ground felt wobbly and gooey when I walked.

I gotta say this ****ing horse farm, well, you would never think it but its ****ing, uh, um, I dunno, a wet dream? Not only do I have a lovely tennis court to park my junk on but they let me dump my undesirables there. Down in this hollow, before I got there, it was an old dumping ground for the residents, there's old furniture and couches from tenants long past. I went in there and pushed it all back, filled it up, pushed it back and am filling it up again.

Guess how much? Well, I shouldn't brag less they raise the rent. I love it out there, kinda want to save one of the old mattresses from the camper and just live there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Gossip:
> 
> Jeff ripped the tip of his finger off pulling a hitch pin. He is soaking it in salt and bleach at the moment and will be back to telling everybody what to do first thing Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to completely disassemble a 200 to replace the muffler or can you just slide it in?



So you want more info?,,,,,ok, I had a bad day,,,
Want some pic's?,,,not a hitch pin, pal,,,
We were loading a stump grinder into the trailer and I noticed that the trailer was not hooked up to the truck and did not want to see the trailer do a wheelie,,,
This is a heavy duty trailer. Just before he was ready to drive up the grinder, I stopped him so I could hook up to the ball on the truck. I had a groundie help me lift the tongue and my hand slipped just as the receiver came down on the ball,,,,,,,,,
my ring finger got caught between them and the pain almost made me black out,,
Really guy's,,, I wear my man-suit even when I sleep,
I messed up and crushed my ring finger,,woo woo
I will be fine,, after 38 years, I got it,, here are some pic's,,,


----------



## Zale

Nice, how many stitches?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> So you want more info?,,,,,ok, I had a bad day,,,
> Want some pic's?,,,not a hitch pin, pal,,,
> We were loading a stump grinder into the trailer and I noticed that the trailer was not hooked up to the truck and did not want to see the trailer do a wheelie,,,
> This is a heavy duty trailer. Just before he was ready to drive up the grinder, I stopped him so I could hook up to the ball on the truck. I had a groundie help me lift the tongue and my hand slipped just as the receiver came down on the ball,,,,,,,,,
> my ring finger got caught between them and the pain almost made me black out,,
> Really guy's,,, I wear my man-suit even when I sleep,
> I messed up and crushed my ring finger,,woo woo
> I will be fine,, after 38 years, I got it,, here are some pic's,,,
> View attachment 491605
> View attachment 491605




It will grow back. Not for anybody else, just you.

All joking aside: If it were up to me I would write you up for trying to lift the trailer tongue. To me, it seems like a haphazard thing to do. I know, you're thinking " its just a quick thing and will done. What's the harm?"

That is the same mentality when a branch gets stuck in the chipper so one guy cuts while another holds.

Seriously, what are doing trying to manhandle and heavy duty trailer? You can't be teaching your subordinates that is the way to do things.

And you should take your ring to the place you bought it so they can heat it up and resize it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Nice, how many stitches?



Stitches? Jeff? What are you new here?


----------



## Zale

You're right, I'm sure he just used a hitch pin to keep it together.


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> So you want more info?,,,,,ok, I had a bad day,,,
> Want some pic's?,,,not a hitch pin, pal,,,
> We were loading a stump grinder into the trailer and I noticed that the trailer was not hooked up to the truck and did not want to see the trailer do a wheelie,,,
> This is a heavy duty trailer. Just before he was ready to drive up the grinder, I stopped him so I could hook up to the ball on the truck. I had a groundie help me lift the tongue and my hand slipped just as the receiver came down on the ball,,,,,,,,,
> my ring finger got caught between them and the pain almost made me black out,,
> Really guy's,,, I wear my man-suit even when I sleep,
> I messed up and crushed my ring finger,,woo woo
> I will be fine,, after 38 years, I got it,, here are some pic's,,,
> View attachment 491605
> View attachment 491605


Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It will grow back. Not for anybody else, just you.
> 
> All joking aside: If it were up to me I would write you up for trying to lift the trailer tongue. To me, it seems like a haphazard thing to do. I know, you're thinking " its just a quick thing and will done. What's the harm?"
> 
> That is the same mentality when a branch gets stuck in the chipper so one guy cuts while another holds.
> 
> Seriously, what are doing trying to manhandle and heavy duty trailer? You can't be teaching your subordinates that is the way to do things.
> 
> And you should take your ring to the place you bought it so they can heat it up and resize it.



Yup, you are right,, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

none,,,


Zale said:


> Nice, how many stitches?


----------



## Zale

At least tell me you put some Crazy Glue on it. That looked nasty. You up to date on you tetanus?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Gimme an H. Gimme an O. Gimme an S. Gimme a P. Gimme an I. Gimme a T. Gimme an A... Oh fer ****'s sake!
Jeff, they are going to make you go to the hospital and you have to go. There is no way you are gonna get away with just putting a bandaid on that. You just turned yourself into a liability by doing so. And the ring is coming off, hopefully, they just cut it. You are going get X-rays, stitches, tetanus shots, three weeks of anti-biotics and physical therapy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup, you are right,,
> Jeff




Yeah so what? GO TO DOCTOR!


----------



## Pelorus

I'm impressed, Jeff!
All this time I thought you had green reptilian blood.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Can you go blind from the influenza?



I don't think it's the flu that causes that... it's probably.. umm... nevermind.



Zale said:


> You up to date on you tetanus?



Yeah, at least get the tetanus shot. You can live with the stumpy finger after they _cut half of it off_ due to gangrene...


----------



## treebilly

jefflovstrom said:


> I am amazed how the human body can heal without doctors and insurance companies,,,
> Jeff



Looks nasty. Are you trying to tell us that your finger will heal up all on its own, with out the marvels of modern medicine? Now we know you've really gone crazy. 
Seriously, hope the pain and throbbing ends soon. Damn that has to sting.


----------



## treebilly

Took a day off today. Took a nap even. Spent some time with my daughters decorating cup cakes. Resting up for a week of removals. Half climbing, half bucket work. Most are pretty wide open. A few are going to be trying but nothing real bad


----------



## Blakesmaster

Came across this pile on cl yesterday. Guy was hanging it up and selling everything. This is what I wanted from his stash and it was all organized, clean and well maintained. $1,900. Not a steal but I feel it was a solid deal. That will be MS200T number 7.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Looks nasty. Are you trying to tell us that your finger will heal up all on its own, with out the marvels of modern medicine? Now we know you've really gone crazy.
> Seriously, hope the pain and throbbing ends soon. Damn that has to sting.



I can't wait to find out what happens when he walks into his fabulously well to do place of employment and they find out. What do you think will happen?

1. Jeff beats his sword across his chest and tells them that he is a Viking and they all go back to their cubicles and order lunch - Take out from Applebees.
2. Jeff gets written up for not reporting a workplace accident and then they send him to urgent care and make sure all the paperwork is properly filed and any possibility of a lawsuit is negated.


----------



## jefflovstrom

lol,,I am fine,,,it is a cut,,, I have had worse,, just got out of the shower and cleaned it up.
Jeff,,


----------



## jefflovstrom

BTW, the owner knows,,I called when it happened. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

BTW,,l we are not a police state yet and nobody can force me to go to urgent care,,
Jeff,,,


----------



## no tree to big

That looks way worse then a cut, jus sayin... looks like your whole damn finger tip about got smashed off.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Dealing with pnemonia, so nothing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> That looks way worse then a cut, jus sayin... looks like your whole damn finger tip about got smashed off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Yeah,, gonna match my other hand,,, that was way worse,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It will grow back. Not for anybody else, just you



LOL. Swamp Jeffers.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Well not catastrophic failure however it was pretty intense for a bit .....bees infiltrated the bee suit ....... I won but they got a couple shots in I picked 3 stingers out of my neck had a dozen or better dead bees at the top of the neck where the came through the zipper and about a dozen more still alive stuck to my shirt and whatnot inside the fuk you suit.... must of been a spectacular site to see and all this while I had the hive completely torn apart all five hive bodies and a feeder ..... Still had to put it back together and medicate the bees after the madness ..... Next time I'll light the smoker that hive is a touch to big for hero **** like that 

Jesse


----------



## rtsims

Got a $500 fine from the LCB (landscaper contractors board) today for advertising tree planting. I'm licensed through the CCB here in Oregon, which up to this year is what you had to be licensed through. Apparently tree planting is the only scope of work not covered through my current license. I tell ya they sure make it hard for the little guy.


----------



## gorman

rtsims said:


> Got a $500 fine from the LCB (landscaper contractors board) today for advertising tree planting. I'm licensed through the CCB here in Oregon, which up to this year is what you had to be licensed through. Apparently tree planting is the only scope of work not covered through my current license. I tell ya they sure make it hard for the little guy.



Da faq!?! Man, the funny thing is that most of those "landscapers" are planting trees way too deep and volcano mulching.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Had some hamburger head scraper walk up to me while I was headed up an oak tree. He started with the " You shouldn't be climbing alone" went into the " I own a landscape company" and the " I'm looking for a sub" and finished with a indignant " Don't hurt yourself". What a kunt. Wakeley was the name I think. I saw it all coming. I'm to old to play those games. I sent him packing back to his parking lot mulch jobs done by illegal aliens.

I did play a little when the neighbor to the job I was working at asked me how much to prune the giant sycamore in his dog crap strewn yard. Thankfully he left when I said " 200 to stand on the roof with a pole saw".


----------



## treebilly

I hate dog poop. Damn. How low am I that you can't clean up after your pets for me to work in your yard? I worked for two weeks on this condo association doing hazard pruning and told them about one of the properties that was full of dog poop. I finally had to work there and it wasn't picked up. I filled a five gallon bucket with the stuff and dumped it on their deck right outside the door. Never allowed to work there again. Oh darn.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Had some hamburger head scraper walk up to me while I was headed up an oak tree. He started with the " You shouldn't be climbing alone" went into the " I own a landscape company" and the " I'm looking for a sub" and finished with a indignant " Don't hurt yourself". What a kunt. Wakeley was the name I think. I saw it all coming. I'm to old to play those games. I sent him packing back to his parking lot mulch jobs done by illegal aliens.
> 
> I did play a little when the neighbor to the job I was working at asked me how much to prune the giant sycamore in his dog crap strewn yard. Thankfully he left when I said " 200 to stand on the roof with a pole saw".



Here ya go,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I suppose I didn't have to be an ******* to the guy but here I am gearing up to climb and this guy just comes up and starts asking a bunch of questions. I think that is ignorant and disrespectful especially if this guy is actually a tree guy. Which he is not. I am sure that the people he hires are on AA's level - more talk than walk. He claims that he was just trying to be friendly and see if I needed any help. I say that he was trying to hamper me with an sordid and juvenile agenda of which I am sickened and burdened. The whole town knows about it and thinks it funny. The guy started taking pictures of me, I guess for evidence, oh boy. I dunno, after about 3 of his questions I told him that he was bothering me straight up. I have to say that most times when people come up to me when I am working it turns out they just came to see if I would break my ass for 50 bucks so it has become commonplace to run them off as quick as possible before I get bogged down and turned around.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I suppose I didn't have to be an ******* to the guy but here I am gearing up to climb and this guy just comes up and starts asking a bunch of questions. I think that is ignorant and disrespectful especially if this guy is actually a tree guy. Which he is not. I am sure that the people he hires are on AA's level - more talk than walk. He claims that he was just trying to be friendly and see if I needed any help. I say that he was trying to hamper me with an sordid and juvenile agenda of which I am sickened and burdened. The whole town knows about it and thinks it funny. The guy started taking pictures of me, I guess for evidence, oh boy. I dunno, after about 3 of his questions I told him that he was bothering me straight up. I have to say that most times when people come up to me when I am working it turns out they just came to see if I would break my ass for 50 bucks so it has become commonplace to run them off as quick as possible before I get bogged down and turned around.



That is what I would say,,,,your excuse I mean,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> That is what I would say,,,,your excuse I mean,,,
> Jeff



Eeyup, I reckon yer right. So be it. I had more than one excuse though so " excuses" would be more fitting.


----------



## rtsims

Friday was the first day in a long time that I climbed for 8 hrs. So taking it real easy today


----------



## Pelorus

Noticed a ball bearing lying on the plywood highway yesterday.....then found a few more. Tracks on miniskid also seemed very loose...
Hoping the idler shafts and bearings show up early in the week. Only around 750 hours on the thing, so it's a bit disappointing. The el cheapo air chisel thing worked well.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 493084
> Noticed a ball bearing lying on the plywood highway yesterday.....then found a few more. Tracks on miniskid also seemed very loose...
> Hoping the idler shafts and bearings show up early in the week. Only around 750 hours on the thing, so it's a bit disappointing. The el cheapo air chisel thing worked well.



You are not gonna get very far in this world without an air chisel no matter how much you paid for it.
Buddha circa 1783
Are those bogie wheels from a little Bobcat?


----------



## Pelorus

Front idlers off this SK650. 
The outfit (Brandt Tractor) I bought it from has a 24/7 parts phone # staffed with actual humans that converse with you in english, (and not a mutant form of english with a foreign dialect). Parts will get sent out by courier Monday am.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah,, gonna match my other hand,,, that was way worse,,
> Jeff



I tell my guys all the time...if you are not careful and fail to pay attention to what you are doing and jackass around you will smash your fingers. One greenhorn did last November. Ugly wound...ended up off work for two weeks. Still don't know exactly what happened but he was trying to load four cross ties.


----------



## acer-kid

mckeetree said:


> I tell my guys all the time...if you are not careful and fail to pay attention to what you are doing and jackass around you will smash your fingers. One greenhorn did last November. Ugly wound...ended up off work for two weeks. Still don't know exactly what happened but he was trying to load four cross ties.


Well.. At least it wasn't his thumb. So if nothing else he can still have that jammed up his arse while he drives around in his air conditioned truck, barking orders at his poor immigrants.


----------



## JeffGu

I spent the day (cold as hell) working on an aluminum trailer I bought to haul equipment around on (stump grinder, chipper, blah blah) because I decided I wanted a winch up front to pull that stuff up onto the trailer. I discovered that my old *ss can't get a 700 lb. stump grinder onto the trailer when it's out of gas and I forgot to take the gas can. Had to drive back home, grab the gas, go back... what a pain. Well, I'm hoping this will solve that problem. Should also be handy for dragging other stuff onto the trailer, too. You know... fat chicks, logs, dead bodies, whatever.





Remote control mounted on trailer rail. In the toolbox mounted to trailer tongue, there is a battery box with a type 31 deep cycle battery, and a cutoff switch to turn winch power on/off. Battery maintainer/charger plugs in from outside of the toolbox. Still have to make a cover for the winch, and something like a golf club sock to cover the remote. Tomorrow I have to redo some of the trailer lights wiring, because like most of these trailers, the wiring is sh*t. The b*stards always do a crappy, cheap-as-they-can job.


----------



## treebilly

I've changed the light wiring over to 14 gauge house wire in the past. That thin stranded wire just doesn't hold up well where I live in the salt belt


----------



## gorman

I have to fiddle with the plug every year. Next time i wire things up I'm gonna sodder


----------



## JeffGu

Yup, I soldered it all, lots of shrink tubing, electrical tape, split loom and cable ties. Hell, the idiots pinched some of the wiring in with the bolts that hold the steel coupler on... dead short, that would have been nice if I had not looked at it before plugging it into the truck... two more wires cut all the way through where they bundled up the plug end and pulled it around the tongue and tied it to the frame for shipping. They had run it through the aluminum channel, which wasn't cut off too smoothly, and it sliced right through it. Stupid. They used those Walmart/AutoPartsStore quick connectors where the marker lights were spliced in... one had already fallen apart, the rest were already oxidized up just from sitting at the dealer. Cheap bastards.

All fixed up now... I don't think a rat could chew through to the wires, now. I shouldn't complain, I guess... almost all of them do shoddy work on the electrical stuff. I've had to rewire every trailer I ever owned, except one. That one was the most expensive one I owned, though, and one of the reasons I bought it was because the attention to detail was so good. The worst ones have been homebuilt stuff and Carry On brand... the ones they sell at Menards, and TSC and places like that. Those, I just automatically rewire them when I get them home. I know it's going to quit working within a month, anyway, so I just do it and get it over with.


----------



## 506thTreeTrimmer

Half day --dropped, limbed, bucked, stacked 4 ash trees on a big Ash removal job.... tomorrow more of the same


----------



## Pelorus

$741.71 (+98.25 tax) of parts installed and good to go.


----------



## Griff93

Those are nice and cheap aren't they? I put a front in my SK650 last year. I have a feeling the other one will need it shortly.


----------



## JeffGu

Storms moving into the area. Cold, very windy and raining. I think it might be my fault. I went shopping yesterday, and wanted to play with the new toy, today.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> $741.71 (+98.25 tax) of parts installed and good to go.
> View attachment 493992
> View attachment 493993




Not to make you feel bad but it has been so nice and beautiful around here the last few days. 75 and sunny!


So I finished moving the pile of old horse crap, wood chips and rocks that consumed 1/4 of the tennis court, there were trees, burdock and wild rose growing out of the pile. It took some time with just the little mini. It was hard to get that projected started knowing how little I can move and after about 6 to 8 scoopfuls the loader won't put anymore on so I had to dump like 30 times. Even cut out the net posts today. Right as I get done some hot horse chick comes up and asks if she can park her truck there.



Its been so nice to spend a few awesome days up the farm instead of being out driving around society with a chipper in tow but I have to get at it tomorrow.


----------



## rtsims

Raised and thinned a Pin Oak, yuck. Then bombed down a white Oak into the woods with no clean up. So nice to work outside of town sometimes. Driving the chip truck back to the shop and my "foreman" says- gotta fess up, I left the climb saw on the bucket truck on Monday and realized it was gone when we got to the shop. Someone posted in the local paper they found a saw, the customer called him and told him he had read that and thought it had to be ours. Foreman calls guy who found it and said yeah if it's got throw line for a pull cord it's ours. Sure as chit, picked it up and was in perfect condition. Told him he was a lucky bastard.


----------



## gorman

It must have been a 200t. The 201s fall apart if you drop it off a tailgate.


----------



## Pelorus

Might try to source some different (ie. cheaper) bearings next time they die. The mangled little idler shafts @ $150 ea. were also unpleasantly expensive.

Forecast for tomorrow:
Hazardous winter conditions are expected. Snow, heavy at times, will begin this evening. Snow will change to ice pellets Thursday afternoon. Ice pellets will change back to snow Thursday night and end by Friday morning. Snow and ice pellet amount is expected to be 20 to 30 cm...


----------



## squad143

Ya, the weather is crap today. Was going to run up to Sheppard's and grab the Enforcer I ordered and a new wire core, but the Enforcer won't be in until next week. Just as well, shouldn't be out driving on those messy roads anyhow.


----------



## Pelorus

@ Chuck - ordered an ergovation saddle from Kirk at Shepherds a couple of hours ago.
Universal's price is $200 higher, so I didn't even bother troubling the good folks at Vermeer with an inquiry.

edit: also getting the Buckingham Velcro lower straps for my Kleins, based on JeffGu's recommendation.


----------



## JeffGu

Pelorus said:


> ...based on JeffGu's recommendation.



Oh, crap... there's gonna be hell to pay if he doesn't like them...


----------



## BC WetCoast

It takes broad shoulders to carry that much responsibility.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

It was a beautiful day!

Another day up at the horse farm. I am really getting my things organized and helping out the owner with some mowing and keeping the nasty brambles at bay. Its tough with all the baling twine lying around.

I fixed a little run-in shed that was about to fall down. I am really proud of myself for that one, it was a complete hack job when it was first built and now, well, at least it won't fall over tomorrow.

I have been splitting big oak rounds so I am little sore and tired.


----------



## Oak Savanna

Pelorus said:


> @ Chuck - ordered an ergovation saddle from Kirk at Shepherds a couple of hours ago.
> Universal's price is $200 higher, so I didn't even bother troubling the good folks at Vermeer with an inquiry.
> 
> edit: also getting the Buckingham Velcro lower straps for my Kleins, based on JeffGu's recommendation.



A couple weekends ago I took a trip across the border to Bartlett. They had an open house and were doing climbing demos and had everything on sale for that day. I loaded up with all new rigging lines and a bunch of other stuff. I came home and went on Universal's website and threw everything into a cart that I bought at Bartlett. No joke I saved $700 Canadian by shopping in the US with our dollar as bad as it is right now!!! We got waved right through at the border so we saved a little $$ on duty but it still would have been huge savings! I will drive an hour and a half for that kind of savings! I have a feeling if it wasn't for hydro one, Universal and Vermeer wouldn't be getting much action...


----------



## treebilly

Spent 8 hours removing 40" DBH x 90' pin oak in the devil strip and wires. Then went to my father in laws to eat and hang out Around a fire. Now I'm gonna put in Raiders of the Lost Ark for the third time this week and try like hell to stay awake and watch it. It was a beautiful day and tomorrow is looking to be even better.


----------



## tree MDS

Horses. Lol. Yesterday a customer asked me if the chips in the truck were the kind you could use for horse bedding. I laughed and told him that I guess you could, it just depends how much you like the horse. He seemed kinda lost. I thought it was funny anyway.


----------



## rtsims

We use chips for horses all the time, just no walnut chips. As for bedding, mmmm not so much. Horse people are a breed of there own.


----------



## tree MDS

rtsims said:


> We use chips for horses all the time, just no walnut chips. As for bedding, mmmm not so much. Horse people are a breed of there own.



Wait, what do you use them for then? Like horsey litter? And yes, horse people are a breed of their own.


----------



## tree MDS

It's too bad we couldn't just ship all the horse people and their horses off to their own island. Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## rtsims

There turnouts/paddocks, mud control, trails, entrance and exit to the barn etc.


----------



## Pelorus

Frigid trees from last Thursday near Barrie, Ontario.


----------



## Pelorus

Basswood from this morning. 
Helped Devon's guys the last few days. Luke is the fellow setting the choker.
40t crane with Larry the crane op. Larry is The Man!


----------



## treebilly

Did a lot of cookie cutting yesterday. Sucks when the tree diameter is bigger than the drop zone. That bucket was clean when I started in the morning.


----------



## BC WetCoast

rtsims said:


> There turnouts/paddocks, mud control, trails, entrance and exit to the barn etc.



Don't take Western Red Cedar to the horse farms.


----------



## Zale

I can't stand horse people.


----------



## treebilly

Horses ain't that bad but their owners are nucking futs.


----------



## rtsims

From my experience very few horses ever have a irritation from Cedar, but that's just my experience, no science behind it. My wife is a horse trainer so I'm around them more than I would like to admit. Don't own any though!!


----------



## tree MDS

Horse Island, baby!! Just saying.


----------



## gorman

I found a place somewhat nearby us that pays 25 a ton for chips and pine logs. This made my week


----------



## Tree94

This dog chased an animal into the pipe and got its head stuck and died over the weekend


----------



## squad143

Tree94 said:


> View attachment 494833
> View attachment 494834
> 
> This dog chased an animal into the pipe and got its head stuck and died over the weekend


Thanks unfortunate. Looks like it may have had pups recently.


----------



## gorman

Dude, that's ****ed.


----------



## Pelorus

Similar to the fate of the dog who chased his last squirrel or coon inside a hollow tree:
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/11720


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yeah, that's nasty.


I have been trying to figure out what is wrong with the charging system of my MT-55. There is 14.6 at the alternator but only 12 something at the battery.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And while I do like and am glad to have my tennis court up at the horse farm I really agree that we round up all the horse people and put them on a island.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> View attachment 494739
> Did a lot of cookie cutting yesterday. Sucks when the tree diameter is bigger than the drop zone. That bucket was clean when I started in the morning.




I guess its easy enough to pull out the liner and dump it. I got one of those cheap electric sucker/blowers to clean out my window wells maybe that is what you need. I guess its easy enough to pull out the liner and dump it.


Oh my ****ing gawd! My back is broke, I am headed for the mountain. I still wasn't convinced enough to buy a new battery for the Mt-55 so I just spent another few hours bent over and contorted trying to tighten the hot post on the starter and boy am I PISSED! I would not want to work on these ****ers for a living.

Well I chased all the hots and grounds, the starter post itself seemed a little loose but it seemed that in order to take it apart the radiator was coming out and that wasn't going to happen just now. I cranked the post a little tighter and put it all back together and now actually have about 14 volts coming to the battery.

I don't know, I need it to start a job this week so its going. Maybe I should just get rid of the mini, rent a Uhaul, run down to the border and get some Mexicans. Nah! Who am I kidding? Vote Trump!


----------



## jefflovstrom

you need to go to bed,,, by 10pm!
Jeff


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Decided after a month of laying around after a hernia surgery it was time to throw junk in the chipper. Cleared everything back away from the driveway about 10ft either side and 20 high. Guts stayed in but apparently I now have soft welfair feet from being so lazy. 











Jesse


----------



## rtsims

Made a little, spent a lot. Tax season, quarterlies, work comp, commercial auto. Man I love self employment. Beer 30


----------



## no tree to big

13TreeWorks said:


> Decided after a month of laying around after a hernia surgery it was time to throw junk in the chipper. Cleared everything back away from the driveway about 10ft either side and 20 high. Guts stayed in but apparently I now have soft welfair feet from being so lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Man I bet u fill that truck fast with that rats nest that came out the chipper

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

no tree to big said:


> Man I bet u fill that truck fast with that rats nest that came out the chipper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


As long as there's some bigger stuff mixed in it still makes a pretty solid load. No blower on the chipper so if I close the gap between the knives and the shear bar it wont throw the chips and plugs the shoot ..... The alternative is stacking brush on the trailer and unloading by hand ..... After last summer I'm kinda over that..... Maybe next year I'll get a self feeder this will do for now 

Jesse


----------



## jefflovstrom

13TreeWorks said:


> As long as there's some bigger stuff mixed in it still makes a pretty solid load. No blower on the chipper so if I close the gap between the knives and the shear bar it wont throw the chips and plugs the shoot ..... The alternative is stacking brush on the trailer and unloading by hand ..... After last summer I'm kinda over that..... Maybe next year I'll get a self feeder this will do for now
> 
> Jesse



You have an old shredder,,,,not a chipper,, no-mo,,,
Jeff


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Pretty much.. Gotta start somewhere tho ......no-mo ??? 

Jesse


----------



## Matamorph

Shovelled gravel!

...no dangle-time at all!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

13TreeWorks said:


> Pretty much.. Gotta start somewhere tho ......no-mo ???
> 
> Jesse



Just means 'no more'',,,no dis-respect bro,,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Matamorph said:


> Shovelled gravel!
> 
> ...no dangle-time at all!!



Troll,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Ahh ... Urban dictionary lies ..... Anyways that old shredder wannabe chipper saved me 40 miles today cuz I dident have to haul it out as brush .... 2 box elders hanging over the canal and a standing dead elm ...... Massdam rope puller worked slick aside from the bit of rain it was a great day 

Jesse


----------



## squad143

How's the finger healing Jeff?


----------



## jefflovstrom

squad143 said:


> How's the finger healing Jeff?



Like new,, maybe a pic,, I will try
Thanks for asking!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Like new,, maybe a pic,, I will try
> Thanks for asking!
> Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## TheLumberJack

rtsims said:


> Made a little, spent a lot. Tax season, quarterlies, work comp, commercial auto. Man I love self employment. Beer 30



This was me yesterday...taxes kicked my ass this year. I guess it's a good problem..so they say.


----------



## Vizionary

Cutted some grass to make it a bit cleaner and not grow against the poles.
Also cleaned the shop and bought a Husqvarna 365


----------



## stltreedr

Bought a new Chipper! Aint she a beaut' Clark?


----------



## stltreedr

Trying again


----------



## Vizionary

stltreedr said:


> Trying again


Damn thats a nice thing!


----------



## stltreedr

And one more


----------



## stltreedr

.


----------



## stltreedr

Vizionary said:


> Damn thats a nice thing!


Why thank you! First new one we've ever had!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Went to down to the Mainline to give an estimate - I knew I should not have gone as its to far to go to try to outbid others on a monster tree but I thought " what the hell". Every ****ing road was closed, was detoured 16 million times, get there and its like the concrete jungle with a monster tulip over the neighbor's. Tried to get back home and all the roads were closed, driving on the highway ( Yeah, the highway! You know that place where all the people in their little zippity do dah cars go screaming by doing 'bout 90? I was there! Don't wanna go back.) all I wanted was to get my ass off the seat and stretch out. Seconds became minutes, minutes became hours. I really hate it out there. I think at one point I was actually on the Surekill Expressway. Son of *****! Get me a drink! I must have pulled 12 U-turns right in the middle of every intersection spitting gravel at all clean the shiney Bimmers and Marcedeseses.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Vizionary said:


> Cutted some grass to make it a bit cleaner and not grow against the poles.
> Also cleaned the shop and bought a Husqvarna 365



Where's all your tools? Surely you must have more that we can see on that board, there's way too much space between your tools. You've got 3 tool chests that we can't see, right?


----------



## JeffGu

stltreedr said:


> Trying again



That's sweet...


----------



## Vizionary

BC WetCoast said:


> Where's all your tools? Surely you must have more that we can see on that board, there's way too much space between your tools. You've got 3 tool chests that we can't see, right?


Haha left and right of the photo are more tools, and i have some racks full of stuff i can't put on my wall


----------



## Vizionary

My grandpa asked me if i could dig out his kitchen garden. Has been a long time ago for me that i have done that. Anyways here is a picture of what it looks like.


----------



## Ben84

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yeah, that's nasty.
> 
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what is wrong with the charging system of my MT-55. There is 14.6 at the alternator but only 12 something at the battery.



Had the same problem, quick fix is to route another wire direct from battery to alternator. Never did tear the thing apart to see what caused the voltage drop


----------



## squad143

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 495499


Looking good there Jeff.

I was dropping the Bucket Truck off at the shop the other day. The owner was just returning from the hospital with his apprentice. Seems for some reason the guy put his hand too close to a spinning fan blade. He now has a couple of fingers that are a tad bit shorter. Just the tips. Could have been worse.


----------



## squad143

Spending the day manning my friends booth at the Peterborough home show. 
Wonder how may "How much does cost to cut a tree down" questions I'll get today. [emoji1]


----------



## tree MDS

Work-a-day little swamp maple. Septic fields to the right of plywood, pool equipment to skirt around, morning rain sucked, but nice easy day overall.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Work-a-day little swamp maple. Septic fields to the right of plywood, pool equipment to skirt around, morning rain sucked, but nice easy day overall.View attachment 495992
> View attachment 495994


saw you guys motoring out this morning


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> saw you guys motoring out this morning



Yep. Apparently we're both still alive, so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## JeffGu

My little chipper spit the key on the chipper wheel shaft, and the pulley wandered back and forth on the shaft while spinning before I could get it shut down. Threw both belts and marred the shaft up a bit. Manufacturer sent me a new pulley, compression flange, key, belts, knife and the wheel/shaft assembly with bearings and all. In the meantime, I decided that the problem was that the original key was a tad undersized and was loose in the keyway. I bought a foot of key bar at the implement dealership a few blocks away. It is slightly larger in both dimensions, so I cut a piece to length and hand filed it for a snug fit. I could still push it out with light tapping on a punch, so it's still not holding it all in place on the shaft. So today I made two bushings out of PVC pipe (don't laugh, this was to see if my idea would work) one on the inside of the pulley to keep the key from coming out that way, and one on the outside of the pulley to keep it from coming out that way, and at the same time they keep the pulley where it is supposed to be.





The plan is to replace these with bronze bushings... I may have to manufacture them by cutting down a long one.






As you can see, this is working as expected. I chipped for two hours today and believe it or not, the PVC bushing never got hot or melted. I believe the bronze ones would definitely be the cure. I have no idea why they just didn't do this at the factory. In any case, I have an entire brand new moving parts replacement set for the machine when I finally wear these ones out. As you can see in the last pic, the bushings keep the belt aligned properly and keep the pulley from trying to wander on the shaft. I actually hate these type of pulleys, they're rather famous for doing this. They use them on some of the big chippers and other equipment, too. If they spit the key, the damage to the shaft means a new compression flange and key aren't likely to hold everything tight enough without replacing the shaft, too.

Well, at least it's back up and chipping with little downtime, and the manufacturer looked at the pics I emailed them and sent everything out right away. They said it looked like the pulley probably didn't get tightened down at the factory, which is certainly possible, but I'm still convinced the key was a little undersized.


----------



## tree MDS

I didn't realize Mattel had gone into the wood chipper manufacturing business. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Das horror!!


----------



## gorman

Who would have thought that working in the pouring rain while sick would make me feel worse? Customer took down a fence for us so we toughed it out. Maybe a bad idea. At least he let us hose down the equipment in his driveway. 

Trying out a female worker. As an egalitarian, I have no problem with hiring women... Until I actually did. And yes, she is hot. Have to let her go Tuesday. Girl is gonna hurt herself.


----------



## Zale

How long did you give her?


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> How long did you give her?



About a week and a half.


----------



## Zale

I found when I hired women the learning curve was a little longer. If the effort was there, they turned into good workers.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Who would have thought that working in the pouring rain while sick would make me feel worse? Customer took down a fence for us so we toughed it out. Maybe a bad idea. At least he let us hose down the equipment in his driveway.
> 
> Trying out a female worker. As an egalitarian, I have no problem with hiring women... Until I actually did. And yes, she is hot. Have to let her go Tuesday. Girl is gonna hurt herself.


Why she not cutting it? Is it cause she's a girl? Not strong enough? To slow? Not learning? Afraid if the big bad machines? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Just overly cautious and physically weak. I'll give her more time. She shows up and has a clear history so that's good


----------



## no tree to big

Sounds like you need to expand your ornamental pruning division and get her trained up on the art of bonsai. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Physically weak (but intelligent) is infinitely better than incredibly stupid (but strong), imo.
The latter sometimes caused frustration / irritation that lasted for hours after he went home at the end of the day.


----------



## tree MDS

She's probably thinking "man, this dude is a real pansy! I thought tree guys were supposed to be big and tough? This gayboy hasn't even hit on me yet"..

Lol...


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> She's probably thinking "man, this dude is a real pansy! I thought tree guys were supposed to be big and tough? This gayboy hasn't even hit on me yet"..
> 
> Lol...



That's just what i need. A divorce, child support, a studio apartment, and a sexual harassment suit. No thanks. I did think about having her use a pipe to get more leverage to engage the chipper clutch. 

I just don't want her to overexert herself and then hurt her back.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Tell her she needs to "put a little more ass into it". See how that goes over.


----------



## no tree to big

Can she handle the big wood? 



You got a wheel loader right? Just let her use that... problem solved. Just don't get too close or she might run u over

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> That's just what i need. A divorce, child support, a studio apartment, and a sexual harassment suit. No thanks. I did think about having her use a pipe to get more leverage to engage the chipper clutch.
> 
> I just don't want her to overexert herself and then hurt her back.



Sheeit! What do you think is gonna happen when you try to fire her? You ****ed up buddy, no, you really did.


----------



## Nine6Teen

rescued a bridge


----------



## Nine6Teen

cleared trail


----------



## BC WetCoast

gorman said:


> Just overly cautious and physically weak. I'll give her more time. She shows up and has a clear history so that's good



I've had several girls/women as groundies. Except on the big removals, they have been as good or better than most guys. They tend to be more thorough on their clean up, especially cleaning hedging clippings out of the garden beds. 

I've had lots of male groundies who are weak (me included), overly cautious (but strong) and big whiners. You need to assess the person as an individual regardless of their sex.


----------



## capetrees

gorman said:


> That's just what i need. A divorce, child support, a studio apartment, and a sexual harassment suit. No thanks. I did think about having her use a pipe to get more leverage to engage the chipper clutch.
> 
> I just don't want her to overexert herself and then hurt her back.




Engage the clucth? How small is she? My kid engages the chipper and he's 12!


----------



## no tree to big

Maybe knock the clutch back a notch for the gal, haha 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> Engage the clucth? How small is she? My kid engages the chipper and he's 12!



It takes about 140 to 160 lbs. to engage the clutch on some or most of our chippers. They are twin disc clutch's and we keep it on the max. lbs. 
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Chaired one today, I think it was my first. 20 inch stone dead hickory. I was feeling a little sleepy, once I saw it start to go I pulled out and stepped behind another tree. I woke up pretty quick when I saw the trunk snap and the butt shoot up 15 feet. Thankfully it broke and fell to the ground leaving 15 feet of shard still on the hinge.


----------



## mckeetree

Is there a help wanted section in this deal? I'm hiring climbers. I offer competitive pay, relocation assistance, sign on bonus , liberal bonus program and lunch bought most days. Come work in the sunny south.


----------



## mckeetree

mckeetree said:


> Is there a help wanted section in this deal? I'm hiring climbers. I offer competitive pay, relocation assistance, sign on bonus , liberal bonus program and lunch bought most days. Come work in the sunny south.



Okay, I found it. Guess I overlooked it.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> Is there a help wanted section in this deal? I'm hiring climbers. I offer competitive pay, relocation assistance, sign on bonus , liberal bonus program and lunch bought most days. Come work in the sunny south.



Lunch brought?!?! What are we talking here? Cold cuts? Wendy's? Tofu? I might move to get a free meal.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> Lunch brought?!?! What are we talking here? Cold cuts? Wendy's? Tofu? I might move to get a free meal.



I catered in BBQ yesterday. Most days it's a hamburger...plate lunch or such.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Is there a help wanted section in this deal? I'm hiring climbers. I offer competitive pay, relocation assistance, sign on bonus , liberal bonus program and lunch bought most days. Come work in the sunny south.



la cantidad por hora?
Jeff


----------



## squad143

Attended the crane safety climbers course down near Philadelphia put on by The Crane Man Inc.
Great course so far. Pete has done an excellent job lining up a good selection of instructors, venders and sponsors. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

squad143 said:


> Attended the crane safety climbers course down near Philadelphia put on by The Crane Man Inc.
> Great course so far. Pete has done an excellent job lining up a good selection of instructors, venders and sponsors. Looking forward to tomorrow.



Over the last few years there has been a lot of good activity with crane instruction around here. Used to be no one would touch trees but a few operators started their own businesses and had friends in the tree industry. These days there are quite a few good crane companies willing.

But I never did see so many climbers jumping at the chance to run the chipper though!


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> la cantidad por hora?
> Jeff


 Yeah...it's by the hour. It's a full time job, Jeff.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Yeah...it's by the hour. It's a full time job, Jeff.



I was just joking,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I love working in the neighborhood. We really did need everything too, it wasn't just for looks.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Did the yota tow the tractor there?


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Did the yota tow the tractor there?



General usage.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> General usage.


So like coffee runs and nap time?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Thought I would post an update of my amazing 'no doctor involved' pic's of my finger.
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Get your healing crystals out hippy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ha ha, just saying, 
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Your insurance company should send you a check Jeff. That was probably a 10 grand bill that you saved them.
Or workers comp.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> So like coffee runs and nap time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Did anyone even notice how I got to use the sidewalk as the other half of my plywood road? I thought that was pretty cool. lol,, Douchebags..


----------



## treebilly

I noticed it but after replacing 145' of sidewalk I decided not to comment. The bosses brother did that once and we got sent a bill from the city for it.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I noticed it but after replacing 145' of sidewalk I decided not to comment. The bosses brother did that once and we got sent a bill from the city for it.



This thing was pretty old and ratty anyway.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> This thing was pretty old and ratty anyway.



Never underestimate someone wanting a brand new sidewalk even if it looks ratty.


----------



## treebilly

That's what he said as well. We ate it and the gas company ripped it all out a year later and replaced it again. It was BS but we've also done major $$$$ for them since. 
I must add that I really appreciate how good your equipment always looks.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> ha ha, just saying,
> Jeff



Ok fine! Don't go to the doctor then.


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> That's what he said as well. We ate it and the gas company ripped it all out a year later and replaced it again. It was BS but we've also done major $$$$ for them since.
> I must add that I really appreciate how good your equipment always looks.


We got a couple towns we work in that have old SLATE sidewalks you should price a 4x4 or 4x6 piece of that.... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> We got a couple towns we work in that have old SLATE sidewalks you should price a 4x4 or 4x6 piece of that....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Guess that's the last time you try to set an outrigger down on one of them baby's!! Boss give you the rest of the day off to go home and work on the MONTE after that deal, or what!!??


----------



## no tree to big

Nah not me, the company that had the other half of the city contract shattered a few.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

See, his judgement is already being affected by the gangrene setting in...


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I love working in the neighborhood. We really did need everything too, it wasn't just for looks.
> 
> View attachment 497218
> 
> 
> View attachment 497217
> 
> 
> View attachment 497228


nice spread


----------



## OLD OAK

tree MDS said:


> Did anyone even notice how I got to use the sidewalk as the other half of my plywood road? I thought that was pretty cool. lol,, Douchebags..


Did the same thing one time just like that, but used it as a road for the Bobcat to bring logs to the truck from 2 pine trees. all went well except 1 section of side walk cracked at the end of my road. No one ever said anything so all good. If i had to do it again i would plywood both sides.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> nice spread



Thanks, tom. That little show up town there brought a lot of interest. Might actually have an oak for you to pic over in the WB for a passerby. Guy was trying to get in touch with the neighbors so you can set up in their yard last I heard. They sounded cool with my price though. I'll let you know if it comes through.


----------



## tree MDS

OLD OAK said:


> Did the same thing one time just like that, but used it as a road for the Bobcat to bring logs to the truck from 2 pine trees. all went well except 1 section of side walk cracked at the end of my road. No one ever said anything so all good. If i had to do it again i would plywood both sides.



I came back for the stump and topsoiling yesterday. I pummeled that ********** like a red headed stepchild all over again. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Took a bunch of extra hitch pins with me today.

Finished up a nice job and the lady wrote me a check and tipped me 50 bucks and gave me a bible and asked if I believed in god. I was like, " Uh, SURE!"

Noticed someone was doing burnouts on my tennis court, the tracks led away from my chipper. I think its the 20 year old son of the owner of the farm. I think he had a mind that he was going to use it, realized it was locked up then peeled out because he is a 20 year old kid with one of those turbo diesel trucks with the exhaust sticking out of the bed. These things are so big I could fit into one of them.

This kid is supposed to help me fell a white pine one of these days. I dunno. I kinda want to fell it so everything lands in open but its side heavy towards the house. Its not big, its full of vines though. If I climb it everything falls into a nasty spot. I could do it myself if I climbed it but it would suck. If I fell it I want one pull rope on a machine and another rope to hold it off the house as it comes over which will have to anchored to another machine. I don't think I want this hop-headed kid anywhere around me though I have never met him.

Met the husband of the owner of the farm the other day. He wanted me to chip some brush for one of his customers. I met the guy at his house so he can show me the job, we get in his Focus, the radio in blasting rap music, he is on the phone and we are tooling around West Chester in rush hour traffic trying to cross 202.

I feel bad because I am not getting much firewood split lately. I also feel bad because my penis isn't 10 inches long and 4 inches thick.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Took a bunch of extra hitch pins with me today


.


Jeff


----------



## treebilly

I'm feeling ya brother. I haven't gotten much firewood split lately either.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> I'm feeling ya brother. I haven't gotten much firewood split lately either.




Ahh, one day I will get a cooler full of beer and get it done but ever since my buddy starting buying it wholesale and selling it retail I kinda feel like its not worth it for me. I mean you can't make a dime in this world without a middleman.

All I have is oak so you know I got to get it open.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> .
> 
> 
> Jeff



I been having extry hitch pins long before. I mean what kind of man doesn't keep extry hitch pins on all his trucks?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

One of mine called me today about cleaving his neighbor's mulberries off of his roof. It wasn't nasty, just 250 worth of smash and grab. I told him to make his ******** assed neighbors pay but he didn't want to make waves. A few years ago I charged 1600 (on him) to remove a mulberry that had taken over three row home properties. It was on his neighbor's side but again, he didn't want to make waves.

I removed the mulberry, by myself, you should have seen that! I'm a ****ing prancing prince of the dirty nasty. The neighbor ( the other neighbor) knew it was his responsibility. Of course he didn't want to say anything. I told my guy what to do but he didn't do it.

But today he finally told me I was right. Oh well, what can you do?

So today I wrote for just clearing my man's garage roof. He told me the other neighbor wanted a price for removing the tree. I knew the last thing that neighbor wanted was to hear from me and I certainly didn't want to hear from him.

****ing city jobs! I am just going to beat on a fenceline mulberry with my pole saw and get the **** out.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> One of mine called me today about cleaving his neighbor's mulberries off of his roof. It wasn't nasty, just 250 worth of smash and grab. I told him to make his ******** assed neighbors pay but he didn't want to make waves. A few years ago I charged 1600 (on him) to remove a mulberry that had taken over three row home properties. It was on his neighbor's side but again, he didn't want to make waves.
> 
> I removed the mulberry, by myself, you should have seen that! I'm a ****ing prancing prince of the dirty nasty. The neighbor ( the other neighbor) knew it was his responsibility. Of course he didn't want to say anything. I told my guy what to do but he didn't do it.
> 
> But today he finally told me I was right. Oh well, what can you do?
> 
> So today I wrote for just clearing my man's garage roof. He told me the other neighbor wanted a price for removing the tree. I knew the last thing that neighbor wanted was to hear from me and I certainly didn't want to hear from him.
> 
> ****ing city jobs! I am just going to beat on a fenceline mulberry with my pole saw and get the **** out.



So, you had a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Just wait till the berries are in season and harvest while you're there! Make some kick ass wine and get drunk on it later. You will then have a beautiful day


----------



## Tree94

Just got done with this trim job, what do you guys think?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Barely got to sleep and a 5am phone call woke me up. Someone wanting firewood to be delivered. Yup... at 5am. Now wide awake. Gonna be a great day on 45mins of sleep.


----------



## no tree to big

Tree94 said:


> View attachment 498506
> Just got done with this trim job, what do you guys think?


Who ever did that has skill I'm not sure I'd even be able to figure out how to do that.... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast

no tree to big said:


> Who ever did that has skill I'm not sure I'd even be able to figure out how to do that....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Sure you could, 10 min with a bucket truck and trim saw.


----------



## treesmith

BC WetCoast said:


> Sure you could, 10 min with a bucket truck and trim saw.


10 minutes? Including travel? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

BC WetCoast said:


> Sure you could, 10 min with a bucket truck and trim saw.


But I'd have the biggest urge to not leave foot long stubs is have to sit back and really think it out

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith

Tree94 said:


> View attachment 498506
> Just got done with this trim job, what do you guys think?


I like how you left at least two leaves, it's less the shock than taking them all

[emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

Got somehow talked into driving 40 minutes each way to give a quote in a low rent neighborhood...after 30 years when am I going to learn to stop wasting my time on those f'ing losers.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Ahh spring! Things are blooming, the weather is warm, the birds are chirping... WAIT! That ain't no damn birds, that's the ****ing U-joints in the rear driveshaft!

I swear I have been driving around thinking it was birds until I went through the bank drive- thru window and the sound echoed back at me from the wall. I only heard it when going real slow but today it really got nasty and downright embarrassing . I just got done putting a couple in and I think its OK now.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Got somehow talked into driving 40 minutes each way to give a quote in a low rent neighborhood...after 30 years when am I going to learn to stop wasting my time on those f'ing losers.



Did you find anybody yet?


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Did you find anybody yet?



You mean a new hire? I have two new guys coming Monday to "try out". One wants a guaranteed $50,000 a year salary. We'll see.


----------



## JeffGu

ValleyFirewood said:


> Gonna be a great day on 45mins of sleep.



Gotta love that, eh?


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> ...the birds are chirping... WAIT! That ain't no damn birds, that's the ****ing U-joints in the rear driveshaft!



That's priceless, Doc...


----------



## Red Amor

I made really nice pickaroon
I took the oxy torch to an old nothing type of axe head and ground it up nice the fitted it to an old plastic, fiberglass cored axe handle 
can up trumps will come in handy as ive wanted one for yonks :O)


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Ahh spring! Things are blooming, the weather is warm, the birds are chirping... WAIT! That ain't no damn birds, that's the ****ing U-joints in the rear driveshaft!
> 
> I swear I have been driving around thinking it was birds until I went through the bank drive- thru window and the sound echoed back at me from the wall. I only heard it when going real slow but today it really got nasty and downright embarrassing . I just got done putting a couple in and I think its OK now.




Shop truck was like that till it dropped the driveshaft backing up from the shop one day.


----------



## treesmith

ValleyFirewood said:


> Shop truck was like that till it dropped the driveshaft backing up from the shop one day.


Lucky it wasn't on the freeway

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

treesmith said:


> Lucky it wasn't on the freeway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



I know. I kept saying to the owner it was getting bad, but you know how it is.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> That's priceless, Doc...




I can hear the birds outside right now and it sounds exactly like a rusty U-joint. Tweet, tweet tweet, tweet, tweet.


----------



## JeffGu

I have to admit... I've sat at a stop sign, before, and thought for sure my fan belt was squeaking when they do that...

I guess we should be happy that none of them make a noise that sounds like a broken piston rod.


----------



## no tree to big

JeffGu said:


> I guess we should be happy that none of them make a noise that sounds like a broken piston rod.



True dat we got a 800hp CAT sitting that's got a watermelon sized hole in the block that made one hell of a crash boom bang! We had a clutch laying around that had exploded, the whole housing was blown apart, that musta been interesting... i think the closest bird sound to any of that would have been a taradactal, if I'd guess. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree94

Quick trim from today. Took about 4 hrs.
Trying to make my money back after losing 500$ at the casino on friday.
And now I remember why I don't go to that place!


----------



## no tree to big

Tree94 said:


> View attachment 498990
> View attachment 498991
> 
> 
> Quick trim from today. Took about 4 hrs.
> Trying to make my money back after losing 500$ at the casino on friday.
> And now I remember why I don't go to that place!


I see deadwood and atleast one big stub... and maybe a bunch of little stubs? Maybe just camera angle tho

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree94

no tree to big said:


> I see deadwood and atleast one big stub... and maybe a bunch of little stubs? Maybe just camera angle tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Lol attention to detail.

Was only a 300$ job, got talked down on it. Told her I'd go for 4 hrs and see what gets done


----------



## Tree94

That stub is an old stub btw, not left by me


----------



## no tree to big

Tree94 said:


> Lol attention to detail.
> 
> Was only a 300$ job, got talked down on it. Told her I'd go for 4 hrs and see what gets done


Yes sir that's what happens when you work for a bunch of snobby ass rich people ur ***** gotta be good! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims

Hope that rate was for just you. $300 for 4 hrs would send me backwards. Pretty sad to say that but it tis what it tis. I hate having to pay the government.


----------



## Tree94

no tree to big said:


> Yes sir that's what happens when you work for a bunch of snobby ass rich people ur ***** gotta be good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I hear ya, different strokes for different folks.



rtsims said:


> Hope that rate was for just you. $300 for 4 hrs would send me backwards. Pretty sad to say that but it tis what it tis. I hate having to pay the government.



me and 1 helper, I made money.
plus the woman is a repeat customer who has also referred me a time or two. gotta treat the loyal people good.

gotta take what you can get...


----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> Hope that rate was for just you. $300 for 4 hrs would send me backwards. Pretty sad to say that but it tis what it tis. I hate having to pay the government.



$300 for four hours with even one climber and one ground man would send any legit outfit backwards. That's why this whole industry is going to sh!t.


----------



## Tree94

mckeetree said:


> $300 for four hours with even one climber and one ground man would send any legit outfit backwards. That's why this whole industry is going to sh!t.



not if you're the climber...


----------



## rtsims

mckeetree said:


> $300 for four hours with even one climber and one ground man would send any legit outfit backwards. That's why this whole industry is going to sh!t.



Yeah I sure wish we had some industry pricing guidelines. Plumbers around here are $95/hr, same for a good mechanic, yet I get underbid daily when my target is $75. Largest outfit in town is approximately $50. Makes it tough but I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## no tree to big

Tree94 said:


> not if you're the climber...


Hell 300 bucks won't get me to leave the house most days, if I'm taking my personal equipment out. For example my neighbor asked for some work 2 guys 2 hrs if we put effort into it 3 if we bum around and my discounted sexy neighbor price was still 450 bucks and she was more then happy to pay that... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I wish I had sexy neighbor pricing 

Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

13TreeWorks said:


> I wish I had sexy neighbor pricing
> 
> Jesse


Dude unless ur a chick u don't meet the requirements I'm not even sure what I'm discounting u for

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree94

no tree to big said:


> Hell 300 bucks won't get me to leave the house most days, if I'm taking my personal equipment out. For example my neighbor asked for some work 2 guys 2 hrs if we put effort into it 3 if we bum around and my discounted sexy neighbor price was still 450 bucks and she was more then happy to pay that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



1 bedroom apartment in Illinois around 1000$ per mo.
1 bedroom apartment in Arizona, around 500$ per mo.
that's the difference.... different cities, different prices


----------



## 13TreeWorks

no tree to big said:


> Dude unless ur a chick u don't meet the requirements I'm not even sure what I'm discounting u for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


You got me wrong bud.... I wish I had sexy enough neighbors to wanna do discounted work ...... I got a whale, a train wreck, and the rest are all dudes .... 

Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

13TreeWorks said:


> You got me wrong bud.... I wish I had sexy enough neighbors to wanna do discounted work ...... I got a whale, a train wreck, and the rest are all dudes ....
> 
> Jesse


I know I was ****ing with you. 
I almost did a job for free just so I could come back to this one chick's place haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

no tree to big said:


> I know I was ****ing with you.
> I almost did a job for free just so I could come back to this one chick's place haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Oh err my bad ...... So I can stop trying to squeeze my overweight ass into this to tight speedo then 

Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

What is this? Looks like a ferret but it's bigger then any I've ever seen!







Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

A mink.


----------



## tree MDS

Another day of fame and riches on the self employed side.. Lol. Wink, wink.


----------



## capetrees

13TreeWorks said:


> You got me wrong bud.... I wish I had sexy enough neighbors to wanna do discounted work ...... I got a whale, a train wreck, and the rest are all dudes ....
> 
> Jesse


----------



## no tree to big

JeffGu said:


> A mink.


I didn't even know they were in the area until today. Too bad it wasn't a little fresher of a kill coulda made a hat or something haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

They're very secretive little buggers.


----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> Yeah I sure wish we had some industry pricing guidelines. Plumbers around here are $95/hr, same for a good mechanic, yet I get underbid daily when my target is $75. Largest outfit in town is approximately $50. Makes it tough but I'm not giving up yet.



That's just ridiculous. So the crew works 8 hours for $400?


----------



## rtsims

$50 per man hr. So 2 man crew would be $100 an hour. They mainly run 3 man crews. So $1200 a day.


----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> $50 per man hr. So 2 man crew would be $100 an hour. They mainly run 3 man crews. So $1200 a day.



I got a $2,200 check today for four guys for three and a half hours. Then invoiced $1,550 for the same four guys for three more hours this afternoon at another job. 
We don't exactly go by that "so much an hour" sh!t. I found out long ago that is a good way to go broke.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> I got a $2,200 check today for four guys for three and a half hours. Then invoiced $1,550 for the same four guys for three more hours this afternoon at another job.
> We don't exactly go by that "so much an hour" sh!t. I found out long ago that is a good way to go broke.



Somebody finally said it.


----------



## rtsims

So when you look at a job how do you come up with your numbers? You just put a price on a tree or what? I brake it down into time. Don't get me wrong I will often scribble a price down on my bid sheet for what I think the tree would cost, but next to it I put down how many hours it will take with x amount of guys. Sometimes my price for the tree is a little higher than my time estimate, and I will then adjust accordingly. I will admit I need to up the $ on bucket work. Yesterday we removed a large Birch that I would put $850 on, my estimator put $650 on it. It took under 3 hours with 3 guys but still. So I do see both sides of it. I lean towards the man hour method because I find it more constant, and it's very hard to lose money that way if you know your crew well.


----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> I lean towards the man hour method because I find it more constant,



You lean toward the man hour method because you are far from having my ability to set in a price on the fly based on what you think the job is really worth regardless of hours and are afraid of losing money. It took me years to develop a gut for what I believed we could really get for any particular job. Plus, if you are savvy, you know you can bury competition financially if they are stuck with the hourly rate deal. I looked at a job that will essentially take only five hours to do this past Saturday. But, it's a difficult job with very little access and I figured a way to rig it that I believe my "competition" wouldn't pick up on. I bid it $3,500....so that's what...$700 an hour for four guys. The caretaker of the property sent me an email this morning with a signed contract and said set it up and get it done.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

+1 on the gut pricing im a 1 man show. I simply can't price by the hour give up trying to figure out how long it will take to do jobs. I just try to give the job a fair price no matter how much money it looks like they will or wont pay and do quality work regardless of the $per hour .... Sometimes I'm 250$/hr sometimes I'm kicking myself at 10$/hr but that's a lesson learned. I almost always get referrals and customers are very happy with the work 

Jesse


----------



## mckeetree

13TreeWorks said:


> +1 on the gut pricing im a 1 man show. I simply can't price by the hour give up trying to figure out how long it will take to do jobs. I just try to give the job a fair price no matter how much money it looks like they will or wont pay and do quality work regardless of the $per hour .... Sometimes I'm 250$/hr sometimes I'm kicking myself at 10$/hr but that's a lesson learned. I almost always get referrals and customers are very happy with the work
> 
> Jesse




That's right. One of the great things about being a small or smallish outfit is not being harnessed to hourly rates. You get to play a little poker with the client on pricing at times. And I know, of course, you can't price up easy routine tree work much but if it involves tricks to get it done I've picked up over the past 40 years I'm not afraid to charge for it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

This is what I said all along and even argued with these guys who see it by the hour. I just used to call them idiots, mckeetree does put it more eloquently.


----------



## tree MDS

Fame and riches, I tell you! Fame and riches..


----------



## capetrees

I don't see any PPE on your groundie.


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> I don't see any PPE on your groundie.



That was one of the groupies, not a groundie...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> That was one of the groupies, not a groundie...



Old chubby and bleached drier than the desert but still eager to follow the rock star.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

rtsims said:


> So when you look at a job how do you come up with your numbers? You just put a price on a tree or what? I brake it down into time. Don't get me wrong I will often scribble a price down on my bid sheet for what I think the tree would cost, but next to it I put down how many hours it will take with x amount of guys. Sometimes my price for the tree is a little higher than my time estimate, and I will then adjust accordingly. I will admit I need to up the $ on bucket work. Yesterday we removed a large Birch that I would put $850 on, my estimator put $650 on it. It took under 3 hours with 3 guys but still. So I do see both sides of it. I lean towards the man hour method because I find it more constant, and it's very hard to lose money that way if you know your crew well.



I've been only narrow it down to days and you are talking hours?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Old chubby and bleached drier than the desert but still eager to follow the rock star.



Lol. She's a nice lady. Poor thing. Her husband seems like a real *******, and she's an animal lover. But yeah, I think she got all the 80's.


----------



## JeffGu

Those arboriculture groupies are a real menace...


----------



## mckeetree

JeffGu said:


> Those arboriculture groupies are a real menace...
> 
> View attachment 499536



Could work. You heard of milf's, now gilf's... I guess there could be ggilf's.


----------



## Tree94

"kindest of all things, the tree, it provides shade even for the man cutting it down."


----------



## Pelorus

Dismantled this fellow today. Owner and his buddies had already whacked down some of their other unwanted trees, and decided this oak was beyond their skill set.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

A friend invited me over for 420 last evening, its been awhile, I was up all night obsessing about dumpsters. Trying to find the right company to do a monthly thing that can get over the 10 ton bridge. I called a few companies, the one that services our house is so big I could never get to talk to anybody, a smaller company hung up when I said " construction debris", another can get over the bridge for the right price but won't let me keep the can.


----------



## rtsims

mckeetree said:


> You lean toward the man hour method because you are far from having my ability to set in a price on the fly based on what you think the job is really worth regardless of hours and are afraid of losing money. It took me years to develop a gut for what I believed we could really get for any particular job. Plus, if you are savvy, you know you can bury competition financially if they are stuck with the hourly rate deal. I looked at a job that will essentially take only five hours to do this past Saturday. But, it's a difficult job with very little access and I figured a way to rig it that I believe my "competition" wouldn't pick up on. I bid it $3,500....so that's what...$700 an hour for four guys. The caretaker of the property sent me an email this morning with a signed contract and said set it up and get it done.




To each there own bud, I'm glad your out there killin it. Truly I am. I enjoy people succeeding.


----------



## no tree to big

Sometimes times are good sometimes they are alright sometimes they suck... today 4 man crew kicked ass and grabbed about 6 grand with a bucket and chipper 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rtsims




----------



## mckeetree

rtsims said:


> To each there own bud, I'm glad your out there killin it. Truly I am. I enjoy people succeeding.



Whatever...but thanks. I blew another one out of the water today.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Sometimes times are good sometimes they are alright sometimes they suck... today 4 man crew kicked ass and grabbed about 6 grand with a bucket and chipper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Good for you man!! The boss must've been stoked!!


----------



## tree MDS

New roof on the shop today (finally). Took something like five or six hours. I think there was like eight guys working on it. 
Need another load of 3/4" processed to spruce up the driveway next, then make another attempt at the lawn and things will be looking good for the season. The MDS likes.


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Sometimes times are good sometimes they are alright sometimes they suck... today 4 man crew kicked ass and grabbed about 6 grand with a bucket and chipper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



If my crew made that in a day you'd bet I'd be taking them to a dinner, beers, and a massage parlor after work.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> If my crew made that in a day you'd bet I'd be taking them to a dinner, beers, and a massage parlor after work.



Lmao. At least throw our boy a gift certificate to advance auto so he can do something nice for the Monte!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

rtsims said:


> So when you look at a job how do you come up with your numbers? You just put a price on a tree or what? I brake it down into time. Don't get me wrong I will often scribble a price down on my bid sheet for what I think the tree would cost, but next to it I put down how many hours it will take with x amount of guys. Sometimes my price for the tree is a little higher than my time estimate, and I will then adjust accordingly. I will admit I need to up the $ on bucket work. Yesterday we removed a large Birch that I would put $850 on, my estimator put $650 on it. It took under 3 hours with 3 guys but still. So I do see both sides of it. I lean towards the man hour method because I find it more constant, and it's very hard to lose money that way if you know your crew well.





mckeetree said:


> You lean toward the man hour method because you are far from having my ability to set in a price on the fly based on what you think the job is really worth regardless of hours and are afraid of losing money. It took me years to develop a gut for what I believed we could really get for any particular job. Plus, if you are savvy, you know you can bury competition financially if they are stuck with the hourly rate deal. I looked at a job that will essentially take only five hours to do this past Saturday. But, it's a difficult job with very little access and I figured a way to rig it that I believe my "competition" wouldn't pick up on. I bid it $3,500....so that's what...$700 an hour for four guys. The caretaker of the property sent me an email this morning with a signed contract and said set it up and get it done.



This is why I am glad that we do not do residential,
It is easy to use a gut feeling when bidding that way, I know, that is how the smaller company's do it here.
But, your gut is gonna have a hard time coming up with a good number that generates profit's if you use that gut feeling to bid on 141 pines to remove in a large HOA and they are spread out in a city that requires permits for each location. 
The crew gets paid by the hour, those hours are a criteria in my bid.
So, I would use my gut on a small job, but do my homework on a large job.
ps,,we actually bid on those 141 pines last week,, we will see.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So, uh, how many hours did you have involved with yer last job?

Oh well, forget it, nevermind, I suppose it doesn't matter though the obvious answer is ALL OF THEM AND THEN SOME.


A friend of mine who owns a landscape supply company asked me to drive for him today as one of his regulars went on vaca and he was very busy. You might wonder why a guy would go on vaca right at this time of year but try to tell a semi-retired ex- union carpenter what to do and I guarantee you that will be that last you see of him. So they asked me. And they were worried. For some reason I worry people... and I ain't never been in a union!

So I drove. Just a 550 mason. I think my biggest load was 8 yards of mulch. I know right? MULCH!!?? WTF? And two scoops of gravel or whatever they call it. The other kid they have driving told me I wasn't supposed to smoke in the truck. OK, sure, and I love Jesus too.

I started at 7 and was done at 3:30. Everybody thought I was gonna crack. I didn't tell my wife I was doing this because she knows that after so long I just can't be on the road anymore, its not safe.

But I even wore my seatbelt, there were cops everywhere. I never see to many when I am doing my thing, whatever that is, nobody knows and I am not sure myself. I passed some oinker standing in the road with a creeper. Man he was looking to break somebody's balls. He was out where there are building the new school making sure that all the drivers hauling dirt out there paid their dues. What a kitty. Used to be we thumbed our noses at these kitties, not anymore.

I had to get a medical card, I went to Urgent Care. The nurse weighed me and checked my eyes. When the doctor came in he took one look at me and said, verbatim, " Looks can't be deceiving and you look just fine to me" and that was it. I told him for 99 bucks he could at least cup my balls. We laughed, talked about making whiskey and when he found out what I do he never shut up about it. I need to remember to never tell people what I do and to make something up like, " I deliver bread and potato chips" or I'm with the bureau of weights and measures" or anything besides " I am tree guy". Boy does that ever send them into a line a questioning that never ceases and of which I am pretty sick and tired of. What they really want to know is how crazy to you have been to do such a job. They already know the answer and are trying to figure out how crazy they are for doing whatever they do.

So I guess I am not going to drop dead at the wheel anytime soon by what the doctor said. At least he had a sense of humor I suppose. I had a good time delivering the mulches and the stones, it was quite civilized opposed to what I normally do to trucks. They bought me lunch and seemed very concerned about my well being. Far more than I ever got in the tree industry I will tell you right now.



Yesterday I went at 40 foot white pine full of vines and laden over the house. I clumbed up and hacked it out then stove it through the chipper, loaded the logs and was done. I did this by myself.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> New roof on the shop today (finally). Took something like five or six hours. I think there was like eight guys working on it.
> Need another load of 3/4" processed to spruce up the driveway next, then make another attempt at the lawn and things will be looking good for the season. The MDS likes.
> 
> View attachment 499841




Whoa! Wait! Processed? I think the term is MODIFIED. I know, I am a professional landscape supply deliver driver now.

I took the toothed bucket to my lawn last Sunday, crisscrossed it then threw some seed down. Now I am trying to keep that dirt patch wet.


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> This is why I am glad that we do not do residential,
> It is easy to use a gut feeling when bidding that way, I know, that is how the smaller company's do it here.
> But, your gut is gonna have a hard time coming up with a good number that generates profit's if you use that gut feeling to bid on 141 pines to remove in a large HOA and they are spread out in a city that requires permits for each location.
> The crew gets paid by the hour, those hours are a criteria in my bid.
> So, I would use my gut on a small job, but do my homework on a large job.
> ps,,we actually bid on those 141 pines last week,, we will see.
> Jeff



You are right...you can't just spit something out on those type of bids. And when it comes down to something that big, I drop back on the hourly approach to figure them. Not by the
hour as a quote but to arrive at the number. We just bid on a municipal job that will be well over $100,000 but as you say, we will see. Haven't heard a word back on that one yet.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I need to develope my gut some more and charge more, or whatever you guys are talking about.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Yesterday's madness ...... Customer called asked if he could borrow my chipper to chip some brush ....... I ended up dropping and chipping 30 arborvitae ....... Today I go back and cut 5 more including 2 Apple trees I'm gonna cry while I cut .... Wish I had a tree spade to take them home ..... Dosent want to prune them anymore just wants them gone. Then the stump orgy begins I'm gonna be bumping and grinding that little rayco for the better part of the afternoon I figure 













Jesse


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I think I need to develope my gut some more and charge more, or whatever you guys are talking about.
> View attachment 499996
> View attachment 499997


those rich bastards in litchfield are more than happy to get the work done for nothing.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

This morning I had to deal with a Sit in. There upset over the demise of the Apple trees chanting " were not getting out untill you cancle those trees" ..... It was a long tense negotiation but it was finally settled ... they traded the trees for a slushi ..... I would have done the same .....





Jesse


----------



## BC WetCoast

13TreeWorks said:


> Yesterday's madness ...... Customer called asked if he could borrow my chipper to chip some brush ....... I ended up dropping and chipping 30 arborvitae ....... Today I go back and cut 5 more including 2 Apple trees I'm gonna cry while I cut .... Wish I had a tree spade to take them home ..... Dosent want to prune them anymore just wants them gone. Then the stump orgy begins I'm gonna be bumping and grinding that little rayco for the better part of the afternoon I figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse



I've had to grind those hedges in the past. What worked best for me was to essentially grind a trench, work your way down the row, rather than sit perpendicular to the row.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I think I need to develope my gut some more and charge more, or whatever you guys are talking about.
> View attachment 499996
> View attachment 499997



Did you make the green sling?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> This is why I am glad that we do not do residential,
> It is easy to use a gut feeling when bidding that way, I know, that is how the smaller company's do it here.
> But, your gut is gonna have a hard time coming up with a good number that generates profit's if you use that gut feeling to bid on 141 pines to remove in a large HOA and they are spread out in a city that requires permits for each location.
> The crew gets paid by the hour, those hours are a criteria in my bid.
> So, I would use my gut on a small job, but do my homework on a large job.
> ps,,we actually bid on those 141 pines last week,, we will see.
> Jeff




What about the risk factor? How do you account for that?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Sunday - when you start drinking at noon, pass out at 5, wake up 3 hours later and put it back on.


----------



## JeffGu

Monday - when you begin paying the price for Sunday.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

BC WetCoast said:


> I've had to grind those hedges in the past. What worked best for me was to essentially grind a trench, work your way down the row, rather than sit perpendicular to the row.


As it turned out they were spaced perfectly so the grinders wheels either landed in the hole or on the next stump. I'm running a poor old ex rental beat to death and resurrected rayco mini all manual stump humper had to come at them diagonally. It wasent bad the Apple trees were worse. So the final tally for the day was pick up the poles and flush cut 27 cedars wreck two perfect Apple trees and 4 more various ornamentals then go grind all 33 stumps ( all under 16" I'm not super human ) and clean up the mess ....... Found a couple nice sized rocks and a broken leaf spring got a wicked cool tan line going on and defused a sit in without violence leaf spring made some interestingly nasty noises and brought everything to a stop real quick teeth were about shot at that point anyways. Oh and I think the big oll mentally handicapped girl in the assisted living house next door has a crush on me. She kept flipping her hair back then giving me the cute wave. Must have done it a dozen times today. Yesterday she asked if I was cutting a tree down 27 times ........yep I'm gonna cut another tree down ...... yes you can watch ...... Yep I'll be careful...... ( you did a good job ) Thanks...... Nope I'm not tired..... I was fascinated that she kept repeating the whole spiel verbatim for every tree.








Jesse


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Monday - when you begin paying the price for Sunday.



I'm good!


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I'm good!



You must have a cast iron liver!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I got suckered into driving mulches and stones around today till about 3, didn't get my equipment on the job til about 5. I dropped one 50 foot spruce right across the fairway at the golf course and had it chipped and loaded by 6. The other one I needed help with since it was inside my client's fenced yard.

So The Rookster came in then a helped me. I skinned that tree up and set a rope to pull it before it got dark. That is as far as we got. The Rookster is the full time driver and yard knigger at the landscape supply yard. The Rookster is a 25 year old kid and I don't know what else to say about him besides that I am 45 , been doing this crazy **** for over 25 years and I LISTEN to him. I actually regard what he has to say about things. That is no small thing.

He got mad at me and yelled the other day cause I was down at the supply company, had drunken 4 beers in 15 minutes and took a piss in the middle of the yard. It was raining, what else could I do?

Other than that the kid is a ****ing dream. Its been working out for years working with him and we have been through the shite. The owner of the supply company is a another straight shooter and can be worked with. A rare, abstract and conducive find. I'm flabbergasted, I could cry.

Driving the mulches and stones around is pretty allright also, except whereas I just forcibly jam my solid steel chip body into any jagged hole I have to be careful not to rip the electric roll up tarp off the delivery truck. Also I can't holler at the kunts in his truck like I do in mine. I have seen many a fine honey though. Reminds me of my youth as bike messenger. I like to get around.

Pulling a job for The Lesbians on Frog Hollow and things couldn't be better. I am sure they smelled the fine Californian by now and they just love me. They do recognize and that is a good feeling for me. It been tough working with working with the LOFG, and dropping trees across the fairway for the last ten years. I am not slack jawed jackass. Jeff be talking about hitch pins? I had this one kid over there talking about some golf ball he scabbed from somebody who just tee'd off - I told that fuker he was on the verged on being DEAD! He thought he was being funny. Well, he was, the thing is I don't do funny. He didn't recognize.

Getting ready to stuff that 20 foot fiberglass boat into a dumpster. With its trailer its taking up space. I can't wait to have that abandoned heap off my tennis court. A thing I like about this business is the different challenges to face.


----------



## BC WetCoast

You were a bike messenger? 

What a shock!!


----------



## gorman

I heard he had a soul patch and a nose ring.


----------



## rtsims

Sending the boys out on 3 smaller jobs. I'm going to CAT to try and get the filters for our 250xp. For some unknown reason no auto parts store around can come up with filter numbers, (CAT 3.4?). Then meeting with a climber to see if he's worth bringing on. Trying to remove myself from some of the field work. I tend to slack at returning phone calls and emails after a day of climbing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I heard he had a soul patch and a nose ring.



No, no, no, no! Not me. There were the dirty hippie street urchins, all skinny, malnourished, just freaks. They would get a little bloody or their bike would break and they would sit their sad little butts down. Some of them were die hard messengers, but I mean who else would give them a job?

I rode with the renegades, some had tats and soul searched but mostly we were riders. We raced, laughed at death, owned the road, owned the woods, owned the slopes. Sometimes one of them would start talking about what brand of socks he was wearing, that was kinda gay.

It was a great job, didn't pay well as a sub- contractor but the chicks!?? My god, don't get me started.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I did barely slept last night. I was up all night dwelling again on the dumpster and the boat. I finally dozed off around 3 am and dreamt I put a flatbed on my Power Wagon and had it parked in some lot in Center City Philly while I was at a bar. I had all my saws and stuff on the flatbed just sitting out and when I came back to get it had been stolen and I could see it going off down the street.

It was one of those dreams you wake up and think," Oh thank god, it was just a dream cause I was pretty scared for a minute." I know what it meant, just because I talk like a loon and am a loon doesn't mean I don't keep my stuff battened down. Always have to keep up on the peripherals, never get smug or complacent. Its Ok to take a break but to slack off is no good.

I ran out early this morning to finish them two spruce before it rained and got out of there just as it started sprinkling as a well tuned treeman would.


I am about beat as all hell. I am gonna take nap, water my dirt lawn and get ready to slap some shoes and drums on my dump truck tomorrow and hopefully be ready to start another job Thursday.


----------



## Pelorus

Looked at this hung up balsalm fir last fall....homeowner asks me last week to get it done. Used porty to lower it and Honda winch. No helper, but still managed to be gone in under two hours. (includes 10+ minutes losing and recapturing gloves, and screwing around with throwbag).


----------



## tree MDS

Started on this Cottonweed today.. till we got too soaked and annoyed. I think some of it was stripped up here, can't remember. It's a bit further along now. At any rate, another sweet setup, and would have been a pleasure on a nice day. Bastard whore weather!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I'm good!




Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Started on this Cottonweed today.. till we got too soaked and annoyed. I think some of it was stripped up here, can't remember. It's a bit further along now. At any rate, another sweet setup, and would have been a pleasure on a nice day.* Bastard whore weather*!!!
> 
> View attachment 500564



Bastard Whore Weather,,,,(BWW, I think I will used this!)
Jeff


----------



## crotchclimber

Our crew took down this big Russian olive today. We had to do it the old fashioned way since the bucket truck was getting repaired. Brought our new dump truck on its maiden job with us. Rich drove it here from Seattle this weekend. It needs a little TLC but it got the job done. We felled the other olive at the edge of the photo.


----------



## treebilly

jefflovstrom said:


> Bastard Whore Weather,,,,(BWW, I think I will used this!)
> Jeff


I thought every day was a beautiful day in San Diego Jeff.


----------



## treebilly

Dan, seriously man, you might have been a bit tipsy these last couple of posts. It's like reading a novel. My legs fell asleep on the shatter just reading your posts. Funny as hell, but a bit long winded


----------



## rtsims

Met with a potential climber today. Seems sharp. Got to bull shatting about different tree scenarios and what not. Checked out his gear and it's nicer than mine, he has geckos and upper end climb lines and goodies. Seems pretty experienced, prunes to standards etc., and then...... He informs me he doesn't have a license. Som beech! It was going so well. Not a deal breaker but close to it for me. I hire more on character than anything else. We shall see.

Gonna relax with the wife and her friend. Kids are in bed.


----------



## no tree to big

rtsims said:


> View attachment 500585
> Met with a potential climber today. Seems sharp. Got to bull shatting about different tree scenarios and what not. Checked out his gear and it's nicer than mine, he has geckos and upper end climb lines and goodies. Seems pretty experienced, prunes to standards etc., and then...... He informs me he doesn't have a license. Som beech! It was going so well. Not a deal breaker but close to it for me. I hire more on character than anything else. We shall see.
> 
> Gonna relax with the wife and her friend. Kids are in bed.


Give him a chance! Good climbers are hard to find license or not! Wife's friends number? [emoji7] haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## stltreedr

Little storm work...


----------



## stltreedr

Hopefully more coming today!


----------



## tree MDS

The weather was much better today. That cottonwood turned out to be a breezy sort of an affair, really. Lol


----------



## Pelorus

Bit of contract climbing today on a backyard birch and maple. Maple was a tad sketchy...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

There is something living in that old rotten boat that leaves turds thicker than my own. I went up there today and blasted .22 mag shot shells down into the galley. There are plenty of groundhogs around which I have been planning on just using the Gamo on but whatever is in that boat has got me spooked. I climbed in it yesterday, when I saw the crap I jumped out post haste. I think its a coon, might be the one that was caught last month and I let go a few miles away. Some of the turds seemed fresh... and a lot seemed old. I don't like that boat, I don't like them turds that are in the boat, I can't wait to get that thing out of there.

One of the girls that boards her horse there also works at the landscape supply company I frequent. I don't buy landscape supplies, I go there to get beer out of their fridge and scowl at the scrapers and make fun of their little Felco holsters.

I had a small conversation with the girl today I was having lunch there. She told me that a kid that used to work for me completely fuct up his arm with a chainsaw working at Monster. I see the kid pretty much everyday driving by, I didn't know.

How I got the part time job driving for the landscape supply company was the owner said," We are really busy and since you are always down here drinking beer and riding along with Andrew ( the full time driver) what do you say I pay you to drive around and deliver the mulches?" I said," Sure! But remember that if and when anything goes wrong this was yer idea, I was fine drinking beer, ogling the girls you hired and scowling at the landscapers."

Its purely coincidence that we all know each other.

I dropped some equipment off on a small land-reclamation job today then beat it down to American Arborist to pick up knives. There was some guys there waiting to check out and we started talking. Nothing special, one kid admired my ear plugs, he told he doesn't wear anything. I didn't bother to tell him why I thought he was an idiot but he did ask me what I thought about the new comms systems and ask that since I wear ear plugs then how did I communicate with my crew. I told him by screaming and gave an example: I screamed," YO DICKHEAD, STOP JERKING OFF, GET TO WORK AND THAT RAKE IS COMING OUT OF YER PAYCHECK!"

I didn't get the laughs I was expecting, more like everybody starting looking at me sideways and went back to browsing the shelves. I'll take it if I can get it.

In my defense I did that after he asked what I used to roll big logs. Uh, um, skid loader? Jeez, they got some crazy new fangled cant hook for 250 and change, I don't think that is for me. Its not the price tag, its the labor.


There was a hold up at the check out line, we were all waiting for awhile. I had to stand there so I wouldn't lose my place, I was bored. Sometimes I go there and there are old heads in there, we just laugh at each other.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> There is something living in that old rotten boat that leaves turds thicker than my own. I went up there today and blasted .22 mag shot shells down into the galley. There are plenty of groundhogs around which I have been planning on just using the Gamo on but whatever is in that boat has got me spooked. I climbed in it yesterday, when I saw the crap I jumped out post haste. I think its a coon, might be the one that was caught last month and I let go a few miles away. Some of the turds seemed fresh... and a lot seemed old. I don't like that boat, I don't like them turds that are in the boat, I can't wait to get that thing out of there.
> 
> One of the girls that boards her horse there also works at the landscape supply company I frequent. I don't buy landscape supplies, I go there to get beer out of their fridge and scowl at the scrapers and make fun of their little Felco holsters.
> 
> I had a small conversation with the girl today I was having lunch there. She told me that a kid that used to work for me completely fuct up his arm with a chainsaw working at Monster. I see the kid pretty much everyday driving by, I didn't know.
> 
> How I got the part time job driving for the landscape supply company was the owner said," We are really busy and since you are always down here drinking beer and riding along with Andrew ( the full time driver) what do you say I pay you to drive around and deliver the mulches?" I said," Sure! But remember that if and when anything goes wrong this was yer idea, I was fine drinking beer, ogling the girls you hired and scowling at the landscapers."
> 
> Its purely coincidence that we all know each other.
> 
> I dropped some equipment off on a small land-reclamation job today then beat it down to American Arborist to pick up knives. There was some guys there waiting to check out and we started talking. Nothing special, one kid admired my ear plugs, he told he doesn't wear anything. I didn't bother to tell him why I thought he was an idiot but he did ask me what I thought about the new comms systems and ask that since I wear ear plugs then how did I communicate with my crew. I told him by screaming and gave an example: I screamed," YO DICKHEAD, STOP JERKING OFF, GET TO WORK AND THAT RAKE IS COMING OUT OF YER PAYCHECK!"
> 
> I didn't get the laughs I was expecting, more like everybody starting looking at me sideways and went back to browsing the shelves. I'll take it if I can get it.
> 
> In my defense I did that after he asked what I used to roll big logs. Uh, um, skid loader? Jeez, they got some crazy new fangled cant hook for 250 and change, I don't think that is for me. Its not the price tag, its the labor.
> 
> 
> There was a hold up at the check out line, we were all waiting for awhile. I had to stand there so I wouldn't lose my place, I was bored. Sometimes I go there and there are old heads in there, we just laugh at each other.



Uh, hope you are ok,,, we are here for you,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

I think that was the Doctor's most lucid post in quiet some time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Lucid,,,,,,
Jrff


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Some of the turds seemed fresh... and a lot seemed old.



I'm thinking, correlation doesn't mean causation, but it can give a clue as to what's going on... so...
Try marking on a calendar the days that you get so wasted you can't remember when it was that you last took a dump. Do this with a blue crayon. And check the boat each day, and mark the days you find fresh turds. Do this with a red crayon.

After a month, see if the blue and red marks on the calendar fall on the same days...


----------



## tree MDS

Celebrating Arbor day on a good sized ash. BWW is attempting to make a comeback. Should be a snarling good time. I'll try and get some pics if the boss let's me..


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Celebrating Arbor day on a good sized ash. BWW is attempting to make a comeback. Should be a snarling good time. I'll try and get some pics if the boss let's me..



BWW?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Got up this morning and it was raining, watched the weather report and got more confused than I already was. Lurched down to the office and did that kind of stuff for awhile til the cold set in. I had taken all the firewood out, it was outside now and all wet. By noon I crawled back under the blankets. Every time I started to fall asleep the phone would ring. I read some Vonnegut from time to time while breathing under the blankets to keep warm.

I got out of bed around 2 to go pick up my kid, then came back and got stuff ready for tomorrow. I think I am going back to bed now and hope my wife comes back soon cause she left wearing those ****ing yoga pants about an hour ago and the kid will be at the gym til 9.

Tomorrow will be another dawn to dusker. Who knows?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Uh, hope you are ok,,, we are here for you,,
> Jeff



I know you are, that is what keeps me going. Thank you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> I think that was the Doctor's most lucid post in quiet some time.



Well lucidity wasn't exactly what I was shooting for but thanks just the same?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

**** this ****. I am crawling back to my bed and re- re- re- reading Player Piano in hopes of a clear dawn.


----------



## tree MDS

Have another hit,, of clean air...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Today I had planned to do some driving for the landscape supply company then go around and do my lawns. Truth is I feel kinda gay towing a mower. Its not something I sell, some of my clients ask me so I do it. God forbid they find out what the real lawn wranglers charge. Besides, my mowers has knobby tires, I never sharpen the blades and will drive that SOB pretty much over any godamn thing in my path.

So I got my first mulch delivery, the guy at the house wanted me to hop the 8 inch curb with the 550 2 wheel drive auto trans. I was like, NO!" No problem in my old F350 with a stick and low lock. Do that everyday all day, just a drop in the bucket you know, even with a full load and the chipper.

They were having problems with the trans in this 550. I hadn't noticed anything. It had recently been replaced. I had picked up my next load and made it about a quarter mile down the road, all I had was first. I thought I heard something funny when I left my last delivery. It was done.

The people at the landscape supply company are very nice people. I hug the owner's mother, she gives great hugs, I love to hug that woman. Some of the other women there go around in fine Palayo. If you don't know what fine Palayo is, well I will tell you: Its Yoga pants.

And lunch is always served. And they asked me if I am allright. They are concerned with my well being. They even bought olives to keep at their home for when I come over and have a martini. These people are teaching me to be nice to other people, something that has never occurred to me before. That is something the many therapist to whom of which I have paid countless dollars have never been able to do.

Well they were worried about me driving around in the owner's brand new F350 with the big ass dump trailer going around to all these nice folks houses and not having a problem.

It seemed that brand new 350 needed a lot of coercion and manual downshifting to make it go. Out of 6 gears I think I only need 3.

I had to knife the trailer in a few times and, of course, do some cross country driving through the lawns but I wrote " NO DAMAGE" on each ticket and coming from me that means a lot. At one point I had a trailer wheel jammed up against the frame, it wouldn't come down til I hit the right pothole. It was nothing I did, just a steep driveway where the trailer was level but the truck was not.

I ended up bringing their precious shiny new truck back without a scratch, dent or ding around 4 pm and then convoyed the broken truck up to the shop. I still was driving the new truck and had all the flashers and lights on and was leaning out the window going " woo, woo, woo".

I was going to head out and do these lawns but I called my wife, she said she was cold and hungry so I took her and the kid out to eat at some Thai place then came home and helped my daughter through a workout that would waste most boys her age.

Tomorrow I am sleeping in. Then I am suppose to clean this ****ing house.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Have another hit,, of clean air...
> 
> View attachment 501026





tree MDS said:


> Have another hit,, of clean air...
> 
> View attachment 501026



I am glad we finally got you to take pictures.


----------



## Zale

Looks like someone got a new lowering line.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Looks like someone got a new lowering line.



Yep. 9/16 x 200'. That and a new 12' sling. I ordered those, then proceeded to hack my like new 3/4 x 150' in half the next day. Man did that piss me off!! So that should be here Monday or Tuesday. Grr. I guess even the MDS isn't perfect. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

Got some good news in the mail today property taxes went down over 2 grand, sweet! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

That is good news! For you! Mi e went up $400!! Damn new schools.

Rigged out a walnut this morning in a ROW clearing. Tight quarters. Overhead utilities, fenced in back yard, shed, and swing set. All in the ROW but can't hurt any of it because the property owners were not given ample notice. Went quick. Then one of the guys ripped the electric service off the house removing some overgrown bushes. Then a competing company pulled up to work for the property owner. I let one of them try my Bashlins and I used his geckos. Not bad but I'll stick with the Bashlins. Then I did a big red oak. Huge spread on it. A real shame to have to remove it but I enjoyed the rigging challenge. Did a lot of double block rigging and even got to break out the new rope jack. The thing works awesome.


----------



## Zale

Que es "rope jack"?


----------



## treebilly

CMI makes it. Treestuff carries it. Allegedly gives you 5:1 for pretensioning the porty.


----------



## Zale

Interesting.


----------



## tree MDS

That is an interesting looking gadget. I can see where it could be a pita to release though. Especially with a dumbass groundy down there..


----------



## treebilly

It's not bad once you figure it out. It's a PITA if you do it wrong


----------



## Zale

Which do you release first? Top or bottom cmi.


----------



## treebilly

Bottom.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Removed a couple small Lombardies in a fairly tight spot today. Went nice and smooth.


----------



## Zale

Nasty trees.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Yes sir. Even worse when they are half dead. Smell like a sheep farm


----------



## jefflovstrom

sheep farm,,lol
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu

Spent the day making dead pine trees fall over.




Eight, in all. These were all along a fencerow, didn't have to climb any of them. Good thing, too... a couple were already on the ground without my help. This one actually was solid, some were really rotted out.
Next in line is four big Siberian Elm trees... of course, they're close to the house, so I can't just play lumberjack with them. Gnarly, old DED elms. Bah.


----------



## no tree to big

JeffGu said:


> Spent the day making dead pine trees fall over.
> 
> View attachment 501572
> 
> 
> Eight, in all. These were all along a fencerow, didn't have to climb any of them. Good thing, too... a couple were already on the ground without my help. This one actually was solid, some were really rotted out.
> Next in line is four big Siberian Elm trees... of course, they're close to the house, so I can't just play lumberjack with them. Gnarly, old DED elms. Bah.
> 
> View attachment 501573
> View attachment 501574
> View attachment 501575
> View attachment 501576


DED as in Dutch elm disease or DED as in dead? Pretty sure sibereans don't catch the disease 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

This Omega Block is putting a strain on my little brain. I can't be sure but I think I am working on my third drunk of the day. The first one started around 8:30 this morning and I have been wigging in and out of consciousness ever since.

Good thing I sent out my quarterlies and a few grand in invoices cause I have a feeling I won't be peeping my eyeballs out from the blankets for awhile.

I ain't even got no dry wood to burn! I haven't left the house in three days cept to pick up my kid from school. When she got in the truck I we started talking about Miss Kelly's HUGE ass and the wedgie thereupon. My kid was like, " I know, its been like that all day!"

We are talking total cheek separation here. Miss Kelly is a big woman, not fat, just big. And I would have to say she knew what she was doing. My daughter and I were laughing so hard for so long we didn't realize the car line had moved, we were just sitting there, pointing, laughing until someone told us to move.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ksvanbrunt said:


> Yes sir. Even worse when they are half dead. Smell like a sheep farm



I have never been to a sheep farm though if I ever did I would not admit it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Which do you release first? Top or bottom cmi.



Probably is one of those things you just do. No learning curve, it looks pretty simple. If there is anything I would buy it just might be that.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

DR. P. Proteus said:


> This Omega Block is putting a strain on my little brain. I can't be sure but I think I am working on my third drunk of the day. The first one started around 8:30 this morning and I have been wigging in and out of consciousness ever since.
> 
> I ain't even got no dry wood to burn! I haven't left the house in three days cept to pick up my kid from school. When she got in the truck I we started talking about Miss Kelly's HUGE ass and the wedgie thereupon. My kid was like, " I know, its been like that all day!"
> 
> We are talking total cheek separation here. Miss Kelly is a big woman, not fat, just big. And I would have to say she knew what she was doing. My daughter and I were laughing so hard for so long we didn't realize the car line had moved, we were just sitting there, pointing, laughing until someone told us to move.


Pics ???


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> Pics ???


 When my 12 year old phone is no longer fixable I guess I will have to get one of those new- fangled jawns and maybe then I will start taking pictures. But take my word for it ( and my daughter's) those hams were at least 10 pounds... APIECE!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

just threw a pawk chop at my woffe drunk enough to dribe the snow ppow alitle more wil put me bak sleep.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have never been to a sheep farm though if I ever did I would not admit it.


Haha. And from the way you post, I'm sure you would follow the "what happens in the sheep shed, stays in the sheep shed" statement. No shame here. Spent a year in NZ and loved every day of it. Too many sheep farms to remember


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I just take the sheep to the clif


----------



## JeffGu

no tree to big said:


> DED as in Dutch elm disease or DED as in dead?



Siberian elms and hybrids are more _resistant_ to DED... they are by no means _immune_. Around here, it just takes them longer to die from it.


----------



## no tree to big

JeffGu said:


> Siberian elms and hybrids are more _resistant_ to DED... they are by no means _immune_. Around here, it just takes them longer to die from it.


I couldn't remember if they were immune or resistant. we trim siberian and English in the summer not American. I'm not sure I've ever removed a dead siberian now that I think about it lot of deadwood yea, but not a completely dead tree or even a whole chunk of a tree. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

Yeah, they take forever before they get a lot of dead in them... by then, they're usually dropping branches and limbs during the storms.


----------



## Pelorus

Worked like a bloodhound today.
I think if I ever got to use a bucket or crane like some of youse guys, I'd get kinda spoiled and fat and lazy. Just jealous, is all.


----------



## JeffGu

No bucket truck or spider lift here, either... 

Climbing all the sticks is getting old. Well, actually, it's *me* that's getting old... the climbing just makes it more apparent.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Worked like a bloodhound today.
> I think if I ever got to use a bucket or crane like some of youse guys, I'd get kinda spoiled and fat and lazy. Just jealous, is all.
> 
> View attachment 501854
> View attachment 501855
> View attachment 501856



Yer gonna go up in that bucket, smack it against the trunk a few times, get it wedged in a crotch, finally get to somewhere you can actually make a proper cut, set a notch, tie it off, look down and see them shiny fenders right under you and say, " I appreciate the ride up here and all but could someone get this ****ing truck out of the ****ing way?"


----------



## tree MDS

I like mine.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yer gonna go up in that bucket, smack it against the trunk a few times, get it wedged in a crotch, finally get to somewhere you can actually make a proper cut, set a notch, tie it off, look down and see them shiny fenders right under you and say, " I appreciate the ride up here and all but could someone get this ****ing truck out of the ****ing way?"


Been awhile since the bucket got a good smack... but there are those days the truck is always in the friggin way 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Yer gonna go up in that bucket, smack it against the trunk a few times, get it wedged in a crotch, finally get to somewhere you can actually make a proper cut, set a notch, tie it off, look down and see them shiny fenders right under you and say, " I appreciate the ride up here and all but could someone get this ****ing truck out of the ****ing way?"



Well, if you are gonna be drunk,
get someone who is not,,
jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Anybody ever get sea sick in a bucket, haha? Forever moving up and down left and right back and forth sometimes all of the above. 

Well now I know why the dr doesn't have a bucket 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

Never did hire another climber but a guy that has loosely became more competition over the past year wants to part time climb (contract) for us for $350 per 8 hour day. The guy is not super good not super bad just an average climber. All he provides is very basic climbing gear. I'm thinking more like $ 250 per 8 hour day. Am I living in the past?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Never did hire another climber but a guy that has loosely became more competition over the past year wants to part time climb (contract) for us for $350 per 8 hour day. The guy is not super good not super bad just an average climber. All he provides is very basic climbing gear. I'm thinking more like $ 250 per 8 hour day. Am I living in the past?



Forget about the money, I think the conflict of interest would prove disastrous.


----------



## Pelorus

The guy thinks he is "worth" $350 / day, but might be worth $250 - $275. You lose.
You get him to take $250, and he is only gonna put out $200 worth of effort. You still lose.
Landscraper / property maintenance neighbour of mine hires dimwits and pays them peanuts. The minute he has to leave them alone on the job, the production stops. I contract climb for him a couple times a year. Gong show.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Never did hire another climber but a guy that has loosely became more competition over the past year wants to part time climb (contract) for us for $350 per 8 hour day. The guy is not super good not super bad just an average climber. All he provides is very basic climbing gear. I'm thinking more like $ 250 per 8 hour day. Am I living in the past?



Don't do it,,if you do, you should start a thread on this. 
Jeff,,,,,don't do it,,,


----------



## Jed1124

mckeetree said:


> Never did hire another climber but a guy that has loosely became more competition over the past year wants to part time climb (contract) for us for $350 per 8 hour day. The guy is not super good not super bad just an average climber. All he provides is very basic climbing gear. I'm thinking more like $ 250 per 8 hour day. Am I living in the past?


Good contract climbers around here are getting 4 sometimes (if they are really good) 5 hundred a day. They come with ALL there own equipment including rigging ropes and blocks. They also come with their own proof of insurance. 250-300 a day for an average guy sounds about right, but he shouldn't have to use any of your stuff and should have his own insurance. Without it, if something goes wrong, he'll get labeled as your employee real fast.


----------



## mckeetree

Thanks for the input.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm so thankful I can cut my own trees. I'm not even saying that to be a smartass. I can only imagine the kind of ******* you could hire for $500 a day. I mean here I thought the regular douche-bag was annoying. lol.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> I'm so thankful I can cut my own trees. I'm not even saying that to be a smartass. I can only imagine the kind of ******* you could hire for $500 a day. I mean here I thought the regular douche-bag was annoying. lol.


Good friend of mine locally is 4 a day. He's a beast. You might want to try him out sometime


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Good friend of mine locally is 4 a day. He's a beast. You might want to try him out sometime



Now that I think about it, I can remember getting $400 the few times I subbed like that - of course that was 20+ years ago. Hell, the whale himself paid me $600 a couple times (after I quit and went on my own). That was with my own truck and chipper, but it was only pruning so I didn't really care. So I guess if a guy was desperate (or busy) enough I could see it.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Now that I think about it, I can remember getting $400 the few times I subbed like that - of course that was 20+ years ago. Hell, the whale himself paid me $600 a couple times (after I quit and went on my own). That was with my own truck and chipper, but it was only pruning so I didn't really care. So I guess if a guy was desperate (or busy) enough I could see it.


Can't remember the last time I saw the whale out and about. Is he still going?


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Can't remember the last time I saw the whale out and about. Is he still going?



Oh yeah. I hear supposedly he's been doing quite a bit of work for the city of t town. Still alive.


----------



## JeffGu

Jed1124 said:


> ...the whale...



I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark, and guess that _"the whale"_ isn't a scrawny, little guy that weighs 115 lbs. soaking wet, right?


----------



## Jed1124

A fat doper.........go figure


----------



## Blakesmaster

How is a guy who is willing to work for $350 a day any competition for your operation at all? I'd pay him that just to keep him tied up a couple days a week so he can't focus on growing his own deal and actually competing.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> A fat doper.........go figure



I know you're right. I guess after all the years I've actually developed a soft spot for the fat bastard, though. Hate to think of what he'd still be capable of if he ever straightened his **** out.


----------



## mckeetree

Blakesmaster said:


> How is a guy who is willing to work for $350 a day any competition for your operation at all? I'd pay him that just to keep him tied up a couple days a week so he can't focus on growing his own deal and actually competing.



I said "loosely" become SOME competition. But yeah, I see your point. All aside though, this particular character has caused me some anguish on a hit and miss basis. He doesn't have a regular crew...just gathers up who he can when he lands a job of any size but he has ended being the fly in the ointment on several occasions the past several months. He is one of several in this semi-rural area just east of Dallas that are vaguely in business for themselves.


----------



## tree MDS

"Vaguely in business for themselves". lol. I like it. Sounds like me and the other 98% of tree "businesses" up my way. It's a living, anyway. Kind of..


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> No bucket truck or spider lift here, either...
> 
> Climbing all the sticks is getting old. Well, actually, it's *me* that's getting old... the climbing just makes it more apparent.


Suck it up sonny, "get up that tree" daylights wastin


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I got a recall notice on my Tundra,,
So Tuesday, I get to spend time at the dealer,,they say it is a computer thing and would take about 30 minutes,,
So although today was a beautiful day,, Tuesday will suck,,
life is hard,,
Jeff,,,,,,,,


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I got a recall notice on my Tundra,,
> So Tuesday, I get to spend time at the dealer,,they say it is a computer thing and would take about 30 minutes,,
> So although today was a beautiful day,, Tuesday will suck,,
> life is hard,,
> Jeff,,,,,,,,


Tuesday will be beautiful here Jeff, grinding all day at golf course, lol rest rooms and cafe is way better than our normal looking for a brushy spot out of view with seed ticks and chiggars


----------



## gorman

I bought a couple sets of chipper knives that supposably were "made in USA" but weren't Simmonds. I learned my lesson. I saved 10 bucks a knife but they chip, dent, and dull so much more easily. Never again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Two trailer park girls go 'round the outside, 'round the outside, 'round the outside

Guess who's back!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Really weird today. Some kind of yellowish orange orb appeared in the sky. Anybody else see it!


----------



## Zale

I saw it to. I quickly sacrificed a lamb to give thanks.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Really weird today. Some kind of yellowish orange orb appeared in the sky. Anybody else see it!


Flash backs!


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Some kind of yellowish orange orb appeared in the sky.



I've seen it when it's in the western half of the sky. I have heard rumors that prior to the bewitching hour (12:00 PM) that the stupid thing is in the other half of the sky. I wouldn't know, personally.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Really weird today. Some kind of yellowish orange orb appeared in the sky. Anybody else see it!



Not yet. Supposedly the last round of downpours are going through as we speak. Amazing,, would've been funny to tie jeff out in the yard for the week. just saying. lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Not yet. Supposedly the last round of downpours are going through as we speak. Amazing,, would've been funny to tie jeff out in the yard for the week. just saying. lol.



Happy Mother ******'s Day!!!!
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Cuervo and Monsters this ****ing ************'s day so **** you ************. Woman has got me out there gardening, building a little area with those rounded edge board things, had to go to store for re-bar, every ************ is out to brunch, can't get through. Building this thing around the mailbox and remembering what happened to the last one from the snowplows. A couple more drinks and I am going up to the horse farm to shoot groundhogs, maybe I will have drank enough courage to face whatever is in that boat which I thought the guy was bringing the dumpster but I don't know now, called him last week, haven't heard back.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Cuervo and Monsters this ****ing ************'s day so **** you ************. Woman has got me out there gardening, building a little area with those rounded edge board things, had to go to store for re-bar, every ************ is out to brunch, can't get through. Building this thing around the mailbox and remembering what happened to the last one from the snowplows. A couple more drinks and I am going up to the horse farm to shoot groundhogs, maybe I will have drank enough courage to face whatever is in that boat which I thought the guy was bringing the dumpster but I don't know now, called him last week, haven't heard back.


I thought u got rid of that damn boat months ago

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> I thought u got rid of that damn boat months ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Me too! There was something about getting a permit to cross a bridge...


----------



## no tree to big

Permits are over rated! So are weight limits

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Cut a hole in it run A chain through the hole and drag that motherfuker to the dump its mothers day so if anyone gets all upset about laws and such your just doing it for your mom's cuz its mothers day ....... If that dosent sound like a good idea you need another drink


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> Cut a hole in it run A chain through the hole and drag that motherfuker to the dump its mothers day so if anyone gets all upset about laws and such your just doing it for your mom's cuz its mothers day ....... If that dosent sound like a good idea you need another drink



There is an idea! I could just drag it around the roads til it wore itself away.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Life is hard, never soft, grow it long, shave it off;;
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Jeff did you get your annual buzz?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Jeff did you get your annual buzz?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


 

That ************ is draining cans of Budweiser faster than they can make them.


----------



## ropensaddle

I put in spindle bushings in my old 1957 jubilee tractor today 
Next is rebuild steering sector then motor


----------



## JeffGu

That boat should be faster than hell, since the Captain's three sheets to the wind...


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Jeff did you get your annual buzz?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



haha, not yet,
Jeff


----------



## Tree94

I just ordered my first portawrap today off treestuff
cant wait, been getting so sick and tired of wrapping the rope around the trunk of the tree...

I also got the "bag-o-rope" for 75$.
its apparently a bag full of random pieces of rope? should be fun


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tree94 said:


> I just ordered my first portawrap today off treestuff
> cant wait, been getting so sick and tired of wrapping the rope around the trunk of the tree...
> 
> I also got the "bag-o-rope" for 75$.
> its apparently a bag full of random pieces of rope? should be fun



I am not even going to ask how long you have been doing this but , yes, the bag-o-rope should keep you entertained for a few weeks.

Anyway:

So dude with the dumpster is still trying to get a permit to cross the 10 ton bridge. There was a big house that burned down along this road about a year ago, they have been hauling it out in pick-up trucks. The reason the house burned so long is because they couldn't get a tanker over the bridge and had to run a mile of hose to the creek. I think they should have just let the thing keep burning til it was a little pile of ash as it would have been a lot easier to clean up.

I had put shoes, drums and a cable on my dump truck finally because I knew I would need that stuff for this particular job. Today I had backed up across a lawn on hill between the dogwoods, I smushed down on the parking brake and it held. How many of us can say that about our parking brakes?

I am noided out about ticks, I feel them crawling up my neck, around my ears, into my pee hole. I mean what if you had one of those ****ers dug into the tip of yer willy? Jesus, I think I am check myself again. Why can't humans wear flea and tick collars like dogs and cats? I mean if you have a pet chances are it has a collar and you are always petting the animal and having it in your lap. Not to mention the edible stuff they have to pets. I think I am gonna eat some or at least get a couple collars and wear them on my boots.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am not even going to ask how long you have been doing this but , yes, the bag-o-rope should keep you entertained for a few weeks.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> So dude with the dumpster is still trying to get a permit to cross the 10 ton bridge. There was a big house that burned down along this road about a year ago, they have been hauling it out in pick-up trucks. The reason the house burned so long is because they couldn't get a tanker over the bridge and had to run a mile of hose to the creek. I think they should have just let the thing keep burning til it was a little pile of ash as it would have been a lot easier to clean up.
> 
> I had put shoes, drums and a cable on my dump truck finally because I knew I would need that stuff for this particular job. Today I had backed up across a lawn on hill between the dogwoods, I smushed down on the parking brake and it held. How many of us can say that about our parking brakes?
> 
> I am noided out about ticks, I feel them crawling up my neck, around my ears, into my pee hole. I mean what if you had one of those ****ers dug into the tip of yer willy? Jesus, I think I am check myself again. Why can't humans wear flea and tick collars like dogs and cats? I mean if you have a pet chances are it has a collar and you are always petting the animal and having it in your lap. Not to mention the edible stuff they have to pets. I think I am gonna eat some or at least get a couple collars and wear them on my boots.



We here at AS are happy to listen to you for free,,
a psychiatrist would charge by the hour,,
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> We here at AS are happy to listen to you for free,,
> a psychiatrist would charge by the hour,,
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



People go to see a shrink, they ask, " Doc, am I crazy?" Of course the shrink will NEVER say yes even if its the truth. Do you know why?


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I feel them crawling up my neck, around my ears, into my pee hole.



You need one of those *Hartz* _UtltraGuard_ flea and tick c*ck rings...


----------



## Pelorus

More trailer park climbing for this guy today. The same park where I first started climbing back in '87. Feeling more tired than nostalgic. The one photo shows a pretty decayed cross section. It did seem a tad wobbly climbing above it.


----------



## Pelorus

Did some contract climbing for a landscaping outfit yesterday....showed their helper how to run the porty. And he surprised the heck outta me by somehow halfhitching the lowering line. Photo below of him and his boss trying to get the limb down. Ash tree beside primaries, between a propane tank and a generator. Good times. Survived. Nothing got destroyed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Did some contract climbing for a landscaping outfit yesterday....showed their helper how to run the porty. And he surprised the heck outta me by somehow halfhitching the lowering line. Photo below of him and his boss trying to get the limb down. Ash tree beside primaries, between a propane tank and a generator. Good times. Survived. Nothing got destroyed.
> 
> View attachment 502610




I remember time like these.


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Happy Mother ******'s Day!!!!
> Jeff



wouldn't that translate to fathers day??


----------



## JeffGu

...or National Cable Guy day?


----------



## Oldmaple

Can't figure out why this tree failed. 





Other half is just as hollow. Oh well, less weight to haul up the hill.


----------



## treeman75

Nice to see the thread is still going!


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Got a call yesterday from the zoo. One of the dead standing trees that are installed in the snow monkey exhibit had rotted and fallen into its retention cables. We drove in beside the exhibit through packed roads - several hundred people zigzagging between the trucks with us going 1 mph. Anyway reached out hooked the top and removed the cables, pulled back abit then lowered and set it down for the monkeys to keep playing on. I complained about coming out on a Sunday but it worked out well


----------



## gorman

Nice truck. Seriously.


----------



## JeffGu

Turning some Siberian Elm trees into firewood...






Tomorrow, I'm going to start sinking 4x4 posts at the shop and get more firewood racks built. Trailers are full and I need them empty.


----------



## Pelorus

Whacked this beech today beside this nice little weekend getaway cabin...


----------



## treebilly

Hey thanks for taking such care at my place.


----------



## Pelorus

No problem. I try to look after my neighbours.


----------



## Pelorus

Maple between trailers this afternoon.
Speedlined most of the top, lowered a couple of chunks, and zapped the stalk.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oh the viburnum! Oh the privet! Oh the azalea! And the dendrons!

I suppose it pays the bills.

Also have been working on a land reclamation job ripping out scrub brush with the mini.


----------



## michigan22

i just chilled and went too the store, went with my dad i had a ok day so far


----------



## no tree to big

michigan22 said:


> i just chilled and went too the store, went with my dad i had a ok day so far


So do you cut trees down? Or pro shopper?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## michigan22

no tree to big said:


> So do you cut trees down? Or pro shopper?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


no i just joined too talk too good people like you


----------



## no tree to big

michigan22 said:


> no i just joined too talk too good people like you


Kool 

Well i cut down 8 trees and trimmed one today was pretty intense. Didn't even break a sweat. Oh n I tried to rip my finger off no biggie though, only lost a little blood little tape n I was good to go

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Busy, busy, busy, but it was a beautiful day,,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Monday we had a tenant at a very large property refuse to stop for the groundie. Cut was being made so the kid put his hand out and tried to stop her. The white girl was talking on the phone and tried to skirt around the zone and got her side view mirror taken off. This makes me nuts. Flat out refused to stop was the kid was screaming at her "stop!!!"


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Monday we had a tenant at a very large property refuse to stop for the groundie. Cut was being made so the kid put his hand out and tried to stop her. The white girl was talking on the phone and tried to skirt around the zone and got her side view mirror taken off. This makes me nuts. Flat out refused to stop was the kid was screaming at her "stop!!!"


Happens to us all the time! We had an old lady hit our cones actually hit a guy, because she would not hit the brakes, who started to try and stop her then she proceed to just idle through more cones while continuing to drive into the guy. Not saying I've ever done it [emoji6] but if a dbag trys to go past me when I'm flagging traffic a swift ninja kick to the drivers door could make you feel better! "Officer he slowed down clearly saw me stopping traffic and then sped back up and hit me" thank you come again! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Had about the same headache today. 25 mph, all overly signed and coned. I got tired of assholes flying through. Walked out with the 661 and got yelled at by the guy who left 30 feet of skid marks. Another couple feet and a throttle locked saw was going through the windshield.


----------



## gorman

My worker was all butt hurt about it but i explained there was nothing he could have done. If people don't stop you can't prevent an accident.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jeff


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## jefflovstrom

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 503822



Good one,,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

michigan22 said:


> no i just joined too talk too good people like you



That might be giving us too much credit.


----------



## treesmith

gorman said:


> My worker was all butt hurt about it but i explained there was nothing he could have done. If people don't stop you can't prevent an accident.


We get a cyclists at high speed on bush trails, one more than one occasion the first spandexed twit will stop and lift the barrier tape so the others don't even need to slow down...

I really don't know how we haven't mashed one yet

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

I have always wanted to rig a tricycle to a rope across the street at home and yank it out in front of one of the cars that speed down our street. But when I worked for Asplundh one of the climber's threw a trim saw at a car that barely missed him as he was get gear. Next day the city had a cop hideout and was pulling people over left and right for speed or failure to stop


----------



## gorman

People just don't get it. They don't understand until they get the chance to work by the road. Then they understand. 
My own wife totaled her VW when she was driving through a work zone at 50mph, eating a salad, and talking on the phone. I yelled at her for almost an hour about how she is lucky she didn't kill someone. Vehicular manslaughter in my state usually carries prison time.


----------



## JeffGu

Spent some time hugging trees...


----------



## acer-kid

Spruce. Easy peasy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well it doesn't look as though anybody is bringing a dumpster over that 10 ton bridge anytime soon and the trash is piling up at that horse farm something fierce. Another couple couches have been tossed onto the heap and somebody put a toilet on my tennis court! And the new tenants of one of the old farmhouses decided to park his trailer on it as well. Every time I see it I get madder and madder though I think I could take the wheels off of it, put them on that damn boat trailer and haul it to some dump. But ain't nobody gonna take an old boat. You see them on Craigslist for free! That's worse than " FREE TREE" ads.

The owner of the farm got into some discrepancy with the regular garbage people and the cans have been sitting out all winter. I moved them onto the court because I thought I would be getting a dumpster but that is not panning out and people have been adding to that particular heap like all the sudden I am in charge of garbage disposal. Boy, do them trash cans stink!

I called one dumpster service for a small can, they didn't want to be dealing with the kind of garbage I would be putting in there. Another can't get a permit to cross the bridge with his 15 yard cans. Others will have the same problem I suppose if I can get through to an actual person.

But that ******** is most assuredly looking better since I have been there. ****ing horse farmers huh? 

I guess I am going to have a dumpster dropped at my house and haul the stuff here just to get rid of the couches, toilets, rotten trash cans, bed liners and a 800 pound ball of baling twine. I pay a buck and quarter a month to park whatever I want on that court and I have been dumping pine logs and other nasty organics down with the couches so I can't complain. Truth is that if I get rid of the couches and stuff down there I will have more room to dump my loads.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

acer-kid said:


> Spruce. Easy peasy.View attachment 504101




Thsay fella! Are those Arborwear pants yer wearin?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Spent some time hugging trees...
> 
> View attachment 504012



What, do you drive around job to job with that tractor and trailer? Where is Nebraska anyway? You Canadians are something else.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> People just don't get it. They don't understand until they get the chance to work by the road. Then they understand.
> My own wife totaled her VW when she was driving through a work zone at 50mph, eating a salad, and talking on the phone. I yelled at her for almost an hour about how she is lucky she didn't kill someone. Vehicular manslaughter in my state usually carries prison time.



Some lady hit me, she was eating a salad, had a fork and everything. I asked her what kind of dressing she had on it, she told me to go **** myself and drove off, got about 50 yards down the road, hit a curb and broke one of her wheels off.


----------



## acer-kid

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Thsay fella! Are those Arborwear pants yer wearin?


Francital Everest's, actually. Not too hot, not too bad.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Some lady hit me, she was eating a salad, had a fork and everything. I asked her what kind of dressing she had on it, she told me to go **** myself and drove off, got about 50 yards down the road, hit a curb and broke one of her wheels off.



You hillbilly's crack me up,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> You hillbilly's crack me up,,
> Jeff



I live in Pennsil****ingvainia *******! I'm about 20 ****ing minutes outside of Philly where I grew up! Mother****ers be coming at you sideways around here! They are building strip malls faster than I can beat my own penis! I turn on the TV and see a guy living in a cave in Arkansas and thinking that might be for me!


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Where is Nebraska anyway?



See, that's what you get for cutting Geography class to smoke dope. Nebraska is way west of Canada. We drive tractors, mule carts and donkeys mostly. But we never dump our loads on a tennis court. I think that's illegal, here.


----------



## Pelorus

Dorothy ended up in Oz, Nebraska when she wasn't in Kansas anymore.


----------



## JeffGu

She couldn't spell "Osceola"... we ate that f*cking barking rat of hers.


----------



## no tree to big

Next door to a job today was a dirty been sitting for years hasnt run in forever 2001 trans am right so I ask hey u wanna sell it? Guy goes nah I gotta sit on it, it's kinda an investment. Thing is spot less inside like it's never been sat in perfect leather then I look at the odometer 12000 miles! Holy ****! That's a barn find man! red, ls1, ws6, ram air, t-top, ebony leather, 6 speed 12000 miles. I'll admit it made me all warm inside 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

I remember a job in Pasadena,
The little old lady had a garden of 'white gardenia,
But parked in her rickety old garage,
is a brand new shiny red super stock Dodge,,
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu

Very low miles... she only used it to carbon monoxide gas her last three husbands...


----------



## JeffGu

I bought me some new pointy things. Lightweight and stylish.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Those are fancy new climbing boots too, they look light


----------



## JeffGu

Unfortunately, I use lineman boots... heavy, hot bastards. But, those Nike runners would be light, eh? Probably last about ten minutes. I've been tempted before... but I like all ten of my toes.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I ran up a little white cedar in sneekers and my Buckingham's the other day it wasent pleasant at all. I'm usually in them there Carolinas "logger" boots. I would love to get a pair of sexy lineman's boots that lace up to my knee cap .... hot damn i bet the oll lady wouldent let me wear them in bed tho


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> I bought me some new pointy things. Lightweight and stylish.
> 
> View attachment 504814



Damn!


Anyway:

I planted 15 little skip laurel with a matix and a spade then came home and took a nap.

Went out to look at a tree after traffic died down, I had a 7 O'clock with the lady and I got there at seven. There was already a guy there writing it up.

When the lady called she was throwing out names of people I had done work for like it was supposed to mean something, like we were buds. I didn't think much of it then, I don't think much of it now.

I really hope I get the job!


----------



## hseII

JeffGu said:


> Unfortunately, I use lineman boots... heavy, hot bastards. But, those Nike runners would be light, eh? Probably last about ten minutes. I've been tempted before... but I like all ten of my toes.


Have you tried any of the European made "Chainsaw Rated" Lace Ups?

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=3534


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> I ran up a little white cedar in sneekers and my Buckingham's the other day it wasent pleasant at all. I'm usually in them there Carolinas "logger" boots. I would love to get a pair of sexy lineman's boots that lace up to my knee cap .... hot damn i bet the oll lady wouldent let me wear them in bed tho




That will tear the **** out of the old Achilles tendon. I've been caught dead like that before.

I use winter muclucks for my spiking boots. Lots of padding and my feet can wiggle enough not to go numb. I don't really notice to much agony on my arches. I would have to say less than your standard issue logger boot which I don't even own.

Sometimes I use a soccer shin pad to pad the area where the spikes digs into your upper calves.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Damn!
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> I planted 15 little skip laurel with a matix and a spade then came home and took a nap.
> 
> Went out to look at a tree after traffic died down, I had a 7 O'clock with the lady and I got there at seven. There was already a guy there writing it up.
> 
> When the lady called she was throwing out names of people I had done work for like it was supposed to mean something, like we were buds. I didn't think much of it then, I don't think much of it now.
> 
> I really hope I get the job!



I expect a much longer story next time,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I expect a much longer story next time,,,,,,
> Jeff



Well that was a lot of holes...

But for you:

On the way to the estimate I about hit some dude walking his bicycle down the road. On the way back I noticed he had a flat tire so I turned around and gave him a ride into town.

He said he just got fired/quit his job fixing pinball machines. He told me he does shows and everything. He said his boss fronted him the money to buy a car, the guy gave him around a thousand so far to which his boss called " hypothetical payments" and really weren't even part of paying for the car.

I told him the reason I gave him a ride was because I caught a flat 30 miles outside of Tucson and somebody gave me a ride.

I had to dig out my bicycle pump to pump the wheel on my client's barrow when I was planting the schip. I was mixing up the old michorazzia and peat moss in the barrow. I am not really a fan of the schip nor barrows but I have always carried a bicycle pump since Tucson. And some guns. And some tools. And some chainsaws.

I told the guy I should have just thrown the pump out the window and kept driving.

I have a stack of groundhogs up at the horse farm from the last couple of weeks. I got them with the air gun. Apparently Lewis and Clark had an air gun that could take down a moose.

Also if you even get a flat tire on yer bicycle and have no means to fix it then you can pack the tire with leaves enough to ride on. You can't do that in Tuscon though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well that was a lot of holes...
> 
> But for you:
> 
> On the way to the estimate I about hit some dude walking his bicycle down the road. On the way back I noticed he had a flat tire so I turned around and gave him a ride into town.
> 
> He said he just got fired/quit his job fixing pinball machines. He told me he does shows and everything. He said his boss fronted him the money to buy a car, the guy gave him around a thousand so far to which his boss called " hypothetical payments" and really weren't even part of paying for the car.
> 
> I told him the reason I gave him a ride was because I caught a flat 30 miles outside of Tucson and somebody gave me a ride.
> 
> I had to dig out my bicycle pump to pump the wheel on my client's barrow when I was planting the schip. I was mixing up the old michorazzia and peat moss in the barrow. I am not really a fan of the schip nor barrows but I have always carried a bicycle pump since Tucson. And some guns. And some tools. And some chainsaws.
> 
> I told the guy I should have just thrown the pump out the window and kept driving.
> 
> I have a stack of groundhogs up at the horse farm from the last couple of weeks. I got them with the air gun. Apparently Lewis and Clark had an air gun that could take down a moose.
> 
> Also if you even get a flat tire on yer bicycle and have no means to fix it then you can pack the tire with leaves enough to ride on. You can't do that in Tuscon though.



Thanks,,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

The next time I get a flat on the bicycle ( that I don't own) I'll think of you man. Thank you for this tidbit of information


----------



## JeffGu

hseII said:


> Have you tried any of the European made "Chainsaw Rated" Lace Ups?



Haven't found any with the steel or nylon shank for arch support, yet!


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> ...you can pack the tire with leaves enough to ride on. You can't do that in Tuscon though.



I assume that's because the border patrol guys might figure out what kind of leaves you were packing in your tires, for those late night border crossings?



DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have a stack of groundhogs...



Doc, nobody stacks groundhogs. Firewood, sure. Pallets. Lumber. But groundhogs?


----------



## acer-kid

DR. P. Proteus said:


> . Apparently Lewis and Clark had an air gun that could take down a moose.


A'yuh. Heard the same. Red Ryder, I'd bet.


----------



## acer-kid

Holy ****. I googled it. Yer not kiddin'
Stack away, doc.

Today:
More spruce. Breezy peasy.


----------



## Tree94

removing a palm in a tight spot


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> I assume that's because the border patrol guys might figure out what kind of leaves you were packing in your tires, for those late night border crossings?
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, nobody stacks groundhogs. Firewood, sure. Pallets. Lumber. But groundhogs?



No its cause there ain't no trees in Tucson. At least not enough trees to drop enough to pack a tire with.

I have 4 stacked groundhogs. I really wouldn't bother with them but they are wrecking the barns up at the horse farm.


----------



## JeffGu

They're not very common, here... but they get huge out here in corn country. I've only seen a couple of them until last year when one showed up at the shop. Sitting on the sidewalk in front of the house eating apples. I thought it was a friggin' beaver until it finally got tired of me staring at it and wandered off, and I could see its tail. Nope, not a nutria, not a beaver... freakin' groundhog. Bigger than a cat.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

acer-kid said:


> A'yuh. Heard the same. Red Ryder, I'd bet.




I read it in a book about firearms. Its hard to believe.

I am using a break barrel .22 air rifle, state of the art and the bullets are designed to kill, and, supposedly this rifle is able to kill something as big as a coyote. Its quiet and packs a punch. So far every hog of the ground I have shot I have hit and hit hard, no fuss.

Sometimes, if I have the time, I sneak up of one of those cute little creatures and blow its ****ing brains out.

I am no great white hunter, no Dirty Harry, its just another damn chore.


----------



## treebilly

I don't mind the noise. A 270 takes care of them real well.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

22-250 ..... just reach out there and turn them inside out no sneeking required ..... stacking is probibay out of the question too


----------



## Zale

While Lewis and Clark did have a air rifle, it could not drop a moose and broke early in the trip and they were unable to repair it.


----------



## Pelorus

Speared a large groundhog years ago with a manure fork. The bugger was getting into the (fenced in) vegetable garden, and would shear off the green beans. Managed to get between him and his hole under the fence, and impaled him. It sorta made a deep impression on my wife at the time. Used to take the vegetable gardening very seriously.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> I don't mind the noise. A 270 takes care of them real well.



What part about HORSE FARM don't you understand!!!!!!????

They be some nice folk up there taking lessons, learning howst ta ride and voting for Clinton. Ain't no sense in scaring them.

I have had people along with me, they wear reaching for their Glocks and their man killers, I was like, " Hold on PADNERN, yer gonna start a STAMPEED!"

You can not walk 20 feet up there without seeing a groundhog. I really don't take joy in killing them cute furry creatures but they are wrecking the place.

Ever since they outlawed DDT the bigger birds of prey are coming back. Used to be rare to see a big bird but now they are everywhere.


----------



## treebilly

****, my nieghbor invites me over when she's breaking a new horse. I'm a noisy sum *****. If'n that horse can deal with me, it can handle a green rider.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> ****, my nieghbor invites me over when she's breaking a new horse. I'm a noisy sum *****. If'n that horse can deal with me, it can handle a green rider.



I have only been capping the hogs around the tennis court and behind the indoor riding barn when nobody is around. Its out of the way of the general public and I am discreet. If I saw anybody else walking around there with a any type of gun I would confront them. As far as I know I am the only one with permission to shoot and I said I would only use an air gun. When school lets out there will be a lot of kids up there.

There is also some kind of half-way house up there. The people who live there need peace. The one lady walks everyday out to the main road, touches the end of the fence and walks back. She will never go any further. I banged and clanked in with my chip truck up on her today, I just stopped and waited til she was far enough away.

There is also a couple of older guys living in that house and walk along the roads. When I see them I go real slow. They get out to the road and scowl at the people in the cars for whizzing by, they used to scowl at me.
I've had confrontations with some of the people who go zipping around, they know my trucks and slow down now. There is a crazy old man who drives a big ass caddy always roaring by. Its funny to watch him try to pass the farm implements. Where does an old man in a big Caddy have to go so fast? When I find out where he live I am going to " core" that Caddy. I am going to remove the valve stems from his tires. If that don't work I will just wring his ****ing neck.


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn. At first I thought I heard something about the Dan banging the crazy chick that touches the fence. I almost choked on my coffee. Then I reread it and realized it was just the usual snooze-fest.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

tree MDS said:


> Yawn. At first I thought I heard something about the Dan banging the crazy chick that touches the fence. I almost choked on my coffee. Then I reread it and realized it was just the usual snooze-fest.


Unless chip truck is his pet name for it ..... stranger things have happened


----------



## JeffGu

tree MDS said:


> ...something about the Dan banging the crazy chick....



Yeah, I had to get a second cup of coffee to make it through that one... something about slapping the hog out behind the barn and banging old ladies up on the road... I got confused and moved on.


----------



## Pelorus

Dismantled 2 red oaks on an island during a thunderstorm. Clobbered large dead white pine on way home. All gear and ropes soaked. 20" bar on the 440.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> Dismantled 2 red oaks on an island during a thunderstorm. Clobbered large dead white pine on way home. All gear and ropes soaked. 20" bar on the 440.
> 
> View attachment 505129
> View attachment 505130




When you say " dismantled" do you really mean " I notched the ************ across the driveway"?

Say, do you know what happens when a tree guy gets wet from the rain?


----------



## treebilly

We get mean and irratable.


----------



## Pelorus

Pine was standing dead, with a decent lean across the (gravel) driveway. 
The oaks had to be climbed and rigged down ("dismantled"). 
When I get soaked from rain, I generally get miserable. When all my gear also gets soaked, with a long boat ride, a long drive home, and another job to do before I can go home, the fun factor goes way up. Not.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> We get mean and irratable.




I have always wondered but never knew!


----------



## treebilly

And all this time I just thought that's how you always were.


----------



## treebilly

Pelorus said:


> Pine was standing dead, with a decent lean across the (gravel) driveway.
> The oaks had to be climbed and rigged down ("dismantled").
> When I get soaked from rain, I generally get miserable. When all my gear also gets soaked, with a long boat ride, a long drive home, and another job to do before I can go home, the fun factor goes way up. Not.
> View attachment 505139
> View attachment 505140


Oh quit your whining. It could be worse. You could be dealing with a critter living in a boat that poops elephant size and have enormous herds of viscous groundhogs roaming your countryside.


----------



## Zale

Pelorus said:


> Pine was standing dead, with a decent lean across the (gravel) driveway.
> The oaks had to be climbed and rigged down ("dismantled").
> When I get soaked from rain, I generally get miserable. When all my gear also gets soaked, with a long boat ride, a long drive home, and another job to do before I can go home, the fun factor goes way up. Not.
> View attachment 505139
> View attachment 505140



I thought I was the only left who still climbs with a sierra moreno.


----------



## Stayalert

Those hollow logs are GREAT as an outdoor fire….'course if yer new to fire and standin' up pieces of dead wood on end to balance and burn you better study first


----------



## Pelorus

Climbed and whittled down this weed this afternoon.


----------



## acer-kid

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 505730
> View attachment 505731
> 
> 
> Climbed and whittled down this weed this afternoon.


Nice Pollard.


----------



## Pelorus

Those photos are sandwiched somewhere between The Beginning and The End!


----------



## acer-kid

Smallest tree I've ever climbed.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Did my first contract climb today and pretty happy with it. Crowncleaned a decent sized Box Elder in a tight backyard over house, pergola, and fence. Some pretty lage dead stuff was rigged out and went well. Looking forward to this New adventure!


----------



## Pelorus

Lake of Bays, Ontario.
Climbed, sliced&diced deceased white pine, chipped, loaded wood in truck. cleaned up and outta there in 3-1/2 hours this afternoon with only other assistance coming from my daughter. Didn't bother bringing miniskid.... regrettable. Dunno how much longer I can keep playing this game. Tired.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Here's a good one:

Got this guy holding back 550 from a 2750 job because he doesn't like what I did. I showed him that I had done exactly what was written on the proposal. I asked him if he had his copy of the proposal he said he couldn't find. I showed him my copy and he says, " I didn't read that, we had a verbal contract."

I got the guy's wife bawling, eyes welling, telling me she hasn't been able to sleep because what I did.

I am too astounded to be mad.

He was only going to give me two grand but I kept my composure and bargained for 2200 at the time. 

So I finally got a load of trash out of the horse farm. 6 couches and there is probably 6 more down in that hole. I put them on a trailer and filled my dump truck with other crap. I filled a 15 yard dumpster with what I had, it cost me 325 which is about half of what it would have cost me to dump all my tree debris if the owner of the farm didn't let me dump there.

I also took a small light load of scrap to the salvage yard and got 15 bucks! One of the things I took was this little branch shredder that I found under a tree and vines I had removed awhile back. I had drug it out of my way and it had sat on the lawn for months. Sometimes it would be moved, sometimes it was on its side, I pulled its cord and it spun but to easily so I threw it on the trailer and headed off to the scrap yard.

As I was leaving with it I thought I should call the farm's owner to be sure no one cared about the shredder. She didn't call me back until I had dumped it off and was headed back to the farm. She told me someone had actually ordered parts for it so I flew back to the scrap yard, gave the guy his 15 bucks and went to get this damned stupid shredder. I saw it and it had be moved so I started to go for it then looked up and saw a bus dangling over it on one of those magnetic scrappers.

Well I got the shredder back, I just hope that the parts the person ordered for it contain a motor.


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I got the guy's wife bawling, eyes welling, telling me she hasn't been able to sleep because what I did.




I had that happen back around 1990 because the wife (who I didn't realize was home) saw me take a sh!t in the edge of the woods at their very, very rural home. Oh well.


----------



## no tree to big

I'm afraid to ask what the dr did. Please tell me no bunnies were involved

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pelorus

Likely just a coincidence that a security firm has been installing motion sensor cameras and changing the door locks.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> I had that happen back around 1990 because the wife (who I didn't realize was home) saw me take a sh!t in the edge of the woods at their very, very rural home. Oh well.



WOODS SHITTER!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> I'm afraid to ask what the dr did. Please tell me no bunnies were involved
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I did what was written on the proposal.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I did what was written on the proposal.


Words and stuffs all written on paper reviewed and acknowledged that they understand the scope of the work and signed it gets very confusing ......poor woman was probibally crying and traumatized because you did what you said you would peoples just aren't used to that these days. 

I've been working on hiding my are you retarded face when customers look at the work and are overwhelmingly surprised that I was able to make a stupid little shrub disappear from their flowerbed kindof like these ..... it was like shock and aww when they were gone 






I'm on a streak of landscaping this summer. Cut out and ground down 10 shrubs for a customer. Got all excited when they wanted to add on a maple tree. Well it was more like a maple weed 15ft growing up through a lilac bush. he was a car salesman so he wanted me to do it for half what I quoted. I think I'll wait a month and go offer him half the sticker price on a new truck see if that crap actually works. 

Yesterday I found myself all harnessed up and 3ft off the ground cleaning dead wood out of a neglected apple tree. I'm going through climbing withdrawal. I even bought a big walk behind mower I feel as if i need to go hang my head in shame .... dose anyone know of a good landscaping forum where I can hang out untill I get my **** straight ??? Next giant pile of dog **** I scatter with the mower against a white picket fence I'll take pics for you guys that's about the extent of my excitement latly


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Better the mower than the weed eater. That stuff has more of a tendency to fly at you!


----------



## Zale

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I did what was written on the proposal.



What specifically did you do to terrify the poor woman and piss the husband off?


----------



## JeffGu

Must have been something in the fine print...

Remove dead elm tree after raping and pillaging and trim four bushes. Kill and eat cat. Light pruning on pin oak tree, mow lawn, tie up customer's wife and subject her to sadomasochistic sex acts while shaving the family dog. Treat shrubs with fungicide, dip children in boiling oil, burn garage down and plant six lilac bushes. Remove large branch overhanging roof of house, steal the fine china, remove poison ivy vine from clothesline pole and torture the neighbor's cat before setting it on fire. Edge front sidewalk, plant one dozen rhododendron bushes, kill customer's entire family and eat their remains. Remove pine tree from back yard, chip the brush, cut and stack the remaining wood in 16 inch pieces and perform a root canal on customer's wife without the benefit of anaesthetic using a Makita hammer-drill and a rusty pair of pliers. Install underground sprinkler system, edge garden plot with cheesy product from Walmart, trim hedges on west side of house and forcefeed customer a roadkilled possum. Treat lawn with toxic fertilizer and insecticide product from Earl May's Garden Center and beat customer's children with an aluminum baseball bat. Dress up in a pink tutu and pink ballerina slippers, a hockey mask, and a thong. Use chainsaw to murder everyone on east side of the street.


----------



## no tree to big

[emoji87] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Throw in a " at contractors discreson " at the end of that and you are hired to write all my bids from now on


----------



## NCTREE

Anyone know why my 990xp won't start, I replaced the starter and the battery is good. Would it happen to do with these switches? They click but the starter won't engage


----------



## gorman

You should have put battery leads on the old starter. It would have saved you some dough. It could be the switch or a fuse.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NCTREE said:


> Anyone know why my 990xp won't start, I replaced the starter and the battery is good. Would it happen to do with these switches? They click but the starter won't engageView attachment 506911



If you feel like towing it down here I can figure it out.


----------



## treebilly

It's probably that solenoid below the starter. I just ding it odd that there is a solenoid on the starter as well.


----------



## no tree to big

Try jumping the solenoid below the starter it it cranks then that solenoid needs to be replaced

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> It's probably that solenoid below the starter. I just ding it odd that there is a solenoid on the starter as well.



Kinda looks like its got a regular little relay then the big relay ( solenoid) then it goes to the starter.


----------



## Stayalert

View prune in Falmouth Maine


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I just got TNT-ed. A woman left a message asking if I did " tree service" , I had called her back and left a message myself. I noticed she had called again so I tried again but no answer. I finally reached her around 8pm and she's like, " We decided to wait until the birds move out, maybe this fall or next."


----------



## NCTREE

It was the solenoid, I by past it and it started. Too bad I didn't realize it before I bought a starter


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

NCTREE said:


> It was the solenoid, I by past it and it started. Too bad I didn't realize it before I bought a starter



Kinda weird to see a remote solenoid on that. Using a test light you should have power at one batt cable all the time and the other side gets power when you turn the key to start. That power comes in on the little wire on the little post. When you turn the key to start the little wire gets power closing the circuit on the solenoid/relay.

Its the same with the solenoid on the starter.

Its best to find a starter/alternator shop for next time. A lot of times these shops will only fix what is wrong instead of rebuilding the entire thing. They will also be able to thoroughly test the units before they do anything. These shops are usually way better than buying from parts houses and way less expensive than the manufacturers.

The starter on my chipper was acting up, I had taken it down the road to Advanced where some kid tested it and told me it was fine. I took it to Expert Auto Electric in Gilbertsville where they found the planetary gear was beat. They popped another gear in it for 100 bucks.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Woke up around five thirty, which would be two days in a row now and I just can't understand how a person can do that everyday.

Yesterday it was because I was supposed to chop down this dead oak tree. I had called the lady the night before, left a message to tell her we was a'comin and when we get there she was all baggy eyed and irritable asking if we could wait til September. I asked if she had gotten my message, she said she changed her number, I had to take a dump real bad so we left and I went a'mowing. I tried to give Bob Andrews a couple bucks for coming down to help me but he said he was used to taking it in the ass. I gotta say I love this guy and always had a good time working with him. I would have at least took him for breakfast but I really had to take a dump. Anything else I can't remember or just plain won't.

Woke up this morning, saw Jeff said something about an earthquake so I asked if it was a beautiful day then went to the landscape supply yard to drive around and deliver the mulches. Both of the sweltering chicks were dressed in the same yoga pants and shirts, I told them they need to dress differently soes I could tell whose T and A I was gawking at and starting driving. Real slow too cause what's my hurry? Must of pissed off half of the world but I was smiling cause it was a beautiful day.

I was only supposed to drive til around noon but the other driver dumped 10 yards of mulch at the wrong house so me and the owner of the supply yard took a Bobcat and couple trucks over there and took it back. The one lady who runs the phones at the yard was pressing me for information for which to nail the other driver and I was like," I ain't gonna tell you nothing except I had to turn up yer refrigerator cause these beers ain't cold enough." Hell one day one of the girls had me driving around for hours looking for Thillet lane, I finally called them to ask if by chance it was actually Phillips Ln. It was.

I got screwed up by these barefoot pregnant women who had no idea who ordered the mulch. The one said to go to her cousin's around the bend so I went and the cousin came out with banana titties barely covered by her flower print moo moo telling me that her whole family was crazy and to just dump it on the grass and run. So I did.

It was a beautiful day, I kept saying that to myself and everybody all day as I drove around delivering the mulches.

Now old NC is trying to figure out how to put the clutch back in his Bandit. Poor bastard, I think he has an adjustable wrench and a penchant for buggery. Last time I saw him he had all his lug nuts on backwards. Oh well, we have all been there I am pretty sure, I know I have and I am just glad that this time it wasn't me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day! The quake was only 5.2,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Do earthquakes knock over trees?

What's a banana tittie?



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Do earthquakes knock over trees?
> 
> What's a banana tittie?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Oof! He asks, "What is a banana titty."

Boy ain't you never seent a National Geographic!?

But I do hafta say they was more like eggplants than bannanas.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day! The quake was only 5.2,,
> Jeff



Are you sure you just didn't wake up and flatuate? Maybe you was jess dreaming alongst and farted in yor sleep?


----------



## jefflovstrom

My fart made the news!
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> ...he was used to taking it in the ass. I gotta say I love this guy...



Now, there's a couple of sentences you don't see paired together like that very often.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Now, there's a couple of sentences you don't see paired together like that very often.



You know, uh, I did it on purpose.


----------



## JeffGu

Ok, but does the first sentence explain the second one, or is it the other way around?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Ok, but does the first sentence explain the second one, or is it the other way around?


 
And that is why I did it.


----------



## epicklein22

Recovered a drone out of a pin oak yesterday. Roped it down in four pieces. The guy said it had been up there 5 weeks and was hoping the wind would knock it down. Gonna have to add that to the list of services I provide.


----------



## Pelorus

Red maple today....one ground guy cuts through a perfectly nice tagline. Some sadness and mourning, but it happens. But.... my blood pressure went zone 12 nuclear after asking the other guy to take one wrap off the Hobbs, (under tension lowering a large limb) and the dim bulb lets all three slip off. There were words...


----------



## Zale

Started contract climbing while I'm in school. So far so good.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What's happening.


----------



## Pelorus

rare guest appearance, Jared?


----------



## jefflovstrom

2treeornot2tree said:


> What's happening.



A beautiful day is happening,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Splittin wood
Sucks big dik
Especially when
The rounds are thick
But even so
I put on my pants
And got bit up
By the ******* ants


----------



## treebilly

I was thinking the same thing a couple hours ago Dan


----------



## 13TreeWorks

..... I was thinking more along the lines of YA mule get moving !!!!! As I was watching the help split big rounds ...... in the spirit of me not handling those big bastards I bucked up the nasty ass 4ft dia silver maple log I've been avoiding he kept grinning every time he heaved a big round up on the splitter so I figured I only had to quarter the nasty maple so long as he was getting off on getting a hernia.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> I was thinking the same thing a couple hours ago Dan



When the sun comes out
You start to bake
And scream like a girl
When you see a snake


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> ..... I was thinking more along the lines of YA mule get moving !!!!! As I was watching the help split big rounds ...... in the spirit of me not handling those big bastards I bucked up the nasty ass 4ft dia silver maple log I've been avoiding he kept grinning every time he heaved a big round up on the splitter so I figured I only had to quarter the nasty maple so long as he was getting off on getting a hernia.



I have been using the mini to position the big oak rounds. I only have a single bit splitter, it does go vertical.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> A beautiful day is happening,,,
> Jeff



In do buttably.


----------



## treebilly

And I did see a snake as I was using my mini tonight to move a pile of rocks out of my way.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Splittin wood
> Sucks big dik
> Especially when
> The rounds are thick
> But even so
> I put on my pants
> And got bit up
> By the ******* ants



that don't rhyme,,,
Jeff


----------



## since16

Listened to my buddy who does excavating ***** because we were sooo high on a bid for a large winter job. Just doesn't understand those giant 10' cottonwood trees stay in those creeks forever. Excavating guys cant do them tree guys want the money its not complicated when were gonna pick a 20k log outta swamp it needs to b my most profitable day of the year. Or ill just keep trimming bradford pears! Cause when a guy is counting the number of times you are gonna have to ford a creek with huge rental crane and hundreds of thousands of pounds logs and brush thats just being a *****. Starting to remind me of a landscaper I used to work with always wanted to talk how easy tree climbing is, whilst rolling around feature stones.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I have been using the mini to position the big oak rounds. I only have a single bit splitter, it does go vertical.


Tractor supply special for the splitter and no mini ..... man the way you all talk about these so called minis I think I might need one


----------



## Griff93

You need one.


----------



## tree MDS

Ash thirty, baby!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just got lit up again by them ants BAD! Welted like a non-rhyming mofo fer sher. I sprayed the pile of logs last night, it didn't work!


----------



## treebilly

Spray it with gasoline. If that don't work, do it again and throw a match on it!


I meant the bites not the woodpile. That would be wrong to burn all that good firewood for nothing


----------



## ropensaddle

treebilly said:


> Spray it with gasoline. If that don't work, do it again and throw a match on it!
> 
> 
> I meant the bites not the woodpile. That would be wrong to burn all that good firewood for nothing


I have a butane weed torch lol i burn the area and scorch the bark sometimes but ants really are not why scorpions are


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> that don't rhyme,,,
> Jeff



The hell it don't! I think you better shut up before I smack you upside the head with a thesaurus.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> I have a butane weed torch lol i burn the area and scorch the bark sometimes but ants really are not why scorpions are



I don't play with matches... anymore.

I dumped a can of granular ant killer around the logs, maybe in a day or two it will be safe.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't play with matches... anymore.
> 
> I dumped a can of granular ant killer around the logs, maybe in a day or two it will be safe.


Lol me neither I use a striker


----------



## tree MDS

Pine thirty, bitches..


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Pine thirty, bitches..
> View attachment 508944
> 
> View attachment 508945
> View attachment 508946


I just did a big pine last week 115 foot loblolly dead lol.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> ...with a thesaurus...



Don't be ridiculous. Those things went extinct at the end of the Cretaceous, following the KT boundary event.


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just got lit up again by them ants BAD! Welted like a non-rhyming mofo fer sher. I sprayed the pile of logs last night, it didn't work!





DR. P. Proteus said:


> I don't play with matches... anymore.
> 
> I dumped a can of granular ant killer around the logs, maybe in a day or two it will be safe.



Try soapy water. Pest control guys use it to wipe out beehives; it works better and faster than pesticides and has no residual effects to worry about. Cheap, too.

Apparently the soap reduces the surface tension of the water, and the little critters start inhaling soapy water into their spiracles, the tiny holes they breath with. A creative fellow like yourself could even make a foam generation device and you could pump the foam into the log and kill them before they even come out to get you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> Try soapy water. Pest control guys use it to wipe out beehives; it works better and faster than pesticides and has no residual effects to worry about. Cheap, too.
> 
> Apparently the soap reduces the surface tension of the water, and the little critters start inhaling soapy water into their spiracles, the tiny holes they breath with. A creative fellow like yourself could even make a foam generation device and you could pump the foam into the log and kill them before they even come out to get you.



I thought the soap coated then suffocated them.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I just watched a clip called Tough Jobs starring................. DANIEL MURPHY!

I guess its like the show DIRTY JOBS. Old Murphy was really chumming up to the host, got him up a thick conifer and made him Murph half of it across the driveway. Old Murph was getting mad for second when he told the guy to stop cutting and didn't.


----------



## pdqdl

Yes, but it is much more effective because of the soap eliminating the surface tension and getting into their little breathing ports.

I had to remove a bee-tree last week; I almost made a soap generator for the job. I didn't really want to kill the whole hive, so I just bought a bee suit and chopped it up. The log with the bees got tucked into the woods nearby by my bobcat A300 with the cab all sealed up. It all went well, no need for any soap bubbles.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I just can't believe Old Murph got this yup yup to climb up there and huck out half of the tree without hurting himself.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> Yes, but it is much more effective because of the soap eliminating the surface tension and getting into their little breathing ports.
> 
> I had to remove a bee-tree last week; I almost made a soap generator for the job. I didn't really want to kill the whole hive, so I just bought a bee suit and chopped it up. The log with the bees got tucked into the woods nearby by my bobcat A300 with the cab all sealed up. It all went well, no need for any soap bubbles.



Any type of fluid won't reach to the bottom of the log stack. I already spread a bunch of granular ant killer. I'm sure you know how it works - the ants come and take it back to the rest of the colony.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Yes, but it is much more effective because of the soap eliminating the surface tension and getting into their little breathing ports.
> 
> I had to remove a bee-tree last week; I almost made a soap generator for the job. I didn't really want to kill the whole hive, so I just bought a bee suit and chopped it up. The log with the bees got tucked into the woods nearby by my bobcat A300 with the cab all sealed up. It all went well, no need for any soap bubbles.


I pity the poor fellow that attempts to get that firewood


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Any type of fluid won't reach to the bottom of the log stack. I already spread a bunch of granular ant killer. I'm sure you know how it works - the ants come and take it back to the rest of the colony.


I know it don't work here lmao. The thing that does help is taking a shovel and scooping an adjacent nest putting it on the other and starting an ant war lol


----------



## ropensaddle

I piddled in the garden and unwrapped the wire that got hung in my scagg walk behind. fixin to have cucumbers picked 10 husky cheery tomatoes. My cantelope is starting and looks like late water mellon. My blue berries kicked butt this year got 15 pounds and still have two more picks!!!


----------



## pdqdl

Shucks, that was a pretty good show. 

I think Murph was pretty good, but I kinda doubt that the host set all those lines at the top of the tree. I think they might have set all the rigging with the bucket truck and then let him climb over.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Shucks, that was a pretty good show.
> 
> I think Murph was pretty good, but I kinda doubt that the host set all those lines at the top of the tree. I think they might have set all the rigging with the bucket truck and then let him climb over.


You mean they put him on a show rotflmfao.


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Any type of fluid won't reach to the bottom of the log stack. I already spread a bunch of granular ant killer. I'm sure you know how it works - the ants come and take it back to the rest of the colony.



I kinda thought you were fighting ants in a specific log, not the whole stack of wood. Myself, I have never bothered with ants, they just brush off.


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> You mean they put him on a show rotflmfao.



Yes they did. 

He sounded as good as any other guest host I have seen on a program like that. We all know how much practice he has had making his own films, so it stands to reason he would be ok with a professional team doing the filming. 

I think it would have been a lot more entertaining watching the newbie climb up to the upper cut. He didn't sound like he was wheezing enough for a guy that did a 50' climb on spurs for the first time.


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> I piddled in the garden and unwrapped the wire that got hung in my scagg walk behind. fixin to have cucumbers picked 10 husky cheery tomatoes. My cantelope is starting and looks like late water mellon. My blue berries kicked butt this year got 15 pounds and still have two more picks!!!



I picked about 6lbs of blueberries yesterday; first time I have even seen a blueberry bush. We were in Lebanon, Mo, and just passing a "pick your own" farm. It was kinda fun, WAY better than picking blackberries.

Now that I am crazy about blueberry picking, I'd grow some, but I don't think they survive our winters this far north.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I picked about 6lbs of blueberries yesterday; first time I have even seen a blueberry bush. We were in Lebanon, Mo, and just passing a "pick your own" farm. It was kinda fun, WAY better than picking blackberries.
> 
> Now that I am crazy about blueberry picking, I'd grow some, but I don't think they survive our winters this far north.


They have varieties that will do well there its harder here as too hot lol. I have 20 head high established plants I reclaimed off a removal job planted early this spring in my front yard! I will create many clones and might end up with a pick your own myself


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Yes they did.
> 
> He sounded as good as any other guest host I have seen on a program like that. We all know how much practice he has had making his own films, so it stands to reason he would be ok with a professional team doing the filming.
> 
> I think it would have been a lot more entertaining watching the newbie climb up to the upper cut. He didn't sound like he was wheezing enough for a guy that did a 50' climb on spurs for the first time.


Yes I just watched it he did much better and even lost that mullet I wonder though if he uses a pulley above or climbs that way I just went with a wrench setup and so far enjoying it when not using the wraptor


----------



## pdqdl

I also fear that I'll never see a berry 'cause all the squirrels will get them.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I also fear that I'll never see a berry 'cause all the squirrels will get them.


I don't have trouble with squirrels but crows yes I just shoot a few with my high powered pellet gun seem they wise up fairly fast! I have strawberries planned next year along with more watermelon and cantelope maybe pumpkin is futuristic


----------



## pdqdl

I gave up on strawberries a long time ago. The squirrels in my neighborhood are so hungry I don't even get to see any flowers on my small southern magnolia tree. _They eat the flower buds before they ever begin to open._


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> I kinda thought you were fighting ants in a specific log, not the whole stack of wood. Myself, I have never bothered with ants, they just brush off.



Seemed to bite the crap out of me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> I know it don't work here lmao. The thing that does help is taking a shovel and scooping an adjacent nest putting it on the other and starting an ant war lol



Really? The granular poison doesn't work there? Odd. Its just the stuff you can buy at the hardware store and sprinkle about. You can see the ants carrying it back to the nest and after a couple days there are no more ants.


----------



## tree MDS

Got some new processed for the driveway and edged things up a bit. 

The shop lawn is looking better than it ever has this year. It's gonna die eventually (like it does every year), but for right now,, for this one moment, it's looking pretty damn tight.


----------



## pdqdl

Die, or just go dormant?


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Seemed to bite the crap out of me.




I was doing a brush cleanup recently, hanging from the climbing gear on a small cliff edge, and discovered that I had an ant biting me. I was startled to discover that they could get my attention that way. I have always been almost bug-proof, and none the usual irritating insects bother me too much, including mosquitoes, wasps, bees, even chiggers & ticks don't give me welts, so I don't consider myself to be a fair judge of what would bother other folks.

I am a bit curious how many other guys have problems with ant bites? (_This does not include the notorious fire ants in the south_)


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

pdqdl said:


> I was doing a brush cleanup recently, hanging from the climbing gear on a small cliff edge, and discovered that I had an ant biting me. I was startled to discover that they could get my attention that way. I have always been almost bug-proof, and none the usual irritating insects bother me too much, including mosquitoes, wasps, bees, even chiggers & ticks don't give me welts, so I don't consider myself to be a fair judge of what would bother other folks.
> 
> I am a bit curious how many other guys have problems with ant bites? (_This does not include the notorious fire ants in the south_)




I wouldn't say it hurt as bad as a swarm of hornets but I was covered in welts and even after I took a shower it still felt like they were biting me.

The same thing happened to me last year. The logs in question had been sitting for awhile, the ants are profuse under the bark. Small black ones.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I was doing a brush cleanup recently, hanging from the climbing gear on a small cliff edge, and discovered that I had an ant biting me. I was startled to discover that they could get my attention that way. I have always been almost bug-proof, and none the usual irritating insects bother me too much, including mosquitoes, wasps, bees, even chiggers & ticks don't give me welts, so I don't consider myself to be a fair judge of what would bother other folks.
> 
> I am a bit curious how many other guys have problems with ant bites? (_This does not include the notorious fire ants in the south_)


Come on down here I can give you a good dose of chiggars,seed ticks and fire ants lol, I'm sure you will find that they can bother you


----------



## ropensaddle

I admired my blue berries time to pick again


----------



## JeffGu

Carpenter ants will get pretty p*ssed off when you chop their house up. Some species more than others, but they often bite me. It's mostly just a minor annoyance, as I don't have any reaction to them. My wife, on the other hand, gets welts like you do. But she's allergic to all kinds of stuff. Like helping me throw cut up trees into the trailer.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I gave up on strawberries a long time ago. The squirrels in my neighborhood are so hungry I don't even get to see any flowers on my small southern magnolia tree. _They eat the flower buds before they ever begin to open._


Put a few number 0 or 1 traps on the trees squirrel problem solved!!!


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Come on down here I can give you a good dose of chiggars,seed ticks and fire ants lol, I'm sure you will find that they can bother you



I really hate ticks, but they don't seem to get on me too often, and I am very good at finding them before they dig in. Chiggers are absolutely no concern; I simply don't react or notice their bites. I have been out with crews clearing brush and everyone but me comes in the next day crying about all the chigger bites. They are not happy to discover that I was blissfully unaware of the chiggers. _Misery loves company, you know._

I have never been around fire ants, but I have heard that they are positively bad news to get stung by. I suspect that they will hurt me less than most folks, but I am pretty sure I would notice them. I damn sure notice when I get into the wasps or bees. No health problems, but it still hurts when they stab me.


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Put a few number 0 or 1 traps on the trees squirrel problem solved!!!



Never seen or heard of that. Pictures? 

(or were you referring to the size of your shotgun pellets?)​


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> I admired my blue berries time to pick again



Is that a peach tree, and how is it doing? The blueberry farm I was at didn't have a single peach on theirs. They claimed the squirrels got them all.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Never seen or heard of that. Pictures?
> 
> (or were you referring to the size of your shotgun pellets?)​


no bro leg hold traps lol


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Is that a peach tree, and how is it doing? The blueberry farm I was at didn't have a single peach on theirs. They claimed the squirrels got them all.


No thats a japaneze oak, sawtooth is what i call it, arbor day give away, 3 years old i planted it


----------



## JeffGu

I murdered more trees, today. I took some of their body parts and was going to scatter them across the countryside, in plastic bags, but decided to just burn them, instead.


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> I murdered more trees, today. I took some of their body parts and was going to scatter them across the countryside, in plastic bags, but decided to just burn them, instead.
> 
> View attachment 509299
> View attachment 509300
> View attachment 509301


Nice load hickory ?


----------



## mckeetree

Got into it yesterday with a lady over a $400 discrepancy on her bill. When I tried to show her everything was correct with the invoice in black and white she started yelling
she was calling the police and that we damaged a cat bed at another property she owns that we never worked at. Just when I thought she was regaining her composure she
came unhinged again and screamed "You owe me for a cat bed, a sprinkler head and the door you damaged on my grunk". Grunk...what's a grunk. That's what it sounded like. Grunk or maybe grunt.
Don't you love working for crazy people.


----------



## JeffGu

ropensaddle said:


> Nice load hickory?



Unfortunetly, no... mostly Siberian Elm with some Ash and Mulberry in with it...
Still, it burns.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

My Tapatalk has been royally f'ed up the past couple of days but here's a pine I did nothing special noting heroic ..... funny thing was it made me sick light headed shaky sick to my stomach got it got striped out had to come down out so I dident yak in the brush pile.came back 2 days later still felt like crap but as soon as the last section hit the ground I felt perfectly normal again ????? F'in vodo tree I guess


----------



## Pelorus

my eyesight ain't quite what it used to be, so if you wanna call a spruce, a pine, I'm ok with that.


----------



## BC WetCoast

I thought is was one of those funny eastern pines.


----------



## JeffGu

Half pine, half philodendron-spruce!
_What? Clearly, it's half philodendron, half spruce-pine!_


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Ok spruce it is or was .... Franky I get lazy like that because the customers always call em a pine and I don't argue they want them gone so I do that that they never call me when they want to know the scientific name of a certain tree more so that they simply want "that one" gone I don't have the energy to to explain to these ppl that there pine is a spruce or there arborvitae isn't a pine and there's no such thing as a "box cutter" tree ... I will admit tho I need to work on my identification


----------



## treebilly

I get lazy on it as well. Most coniferous trees around here get called pine. I tend to correct them but a removal is a removal


----------



## Pelorus

"Take off some lower limbs on the pine"...so I told him it's a spruce, A couple minutes later he again referred to it as a pine. Funny thing is the guy is a really really smart dude (some kinda Doctor) who has millions of $$$. Sad thing is that a couple of trees I climbed to take a couple of limbs off (per the quotation) he decided later that same afternoon that he now wanted them gonzo. And, a few others, I ended up climbing twice to remove another limb or two.....even though they were there when I was working, and telling me which limbs they wanted lopped. Pruning work for better view of the lake.
Steep hillside, terribly hot day, nice people but very fussy. Hope the re-negotiated invoice is satisfactory, and justice prevails.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I did have luck with killing them ants but didn't get as much split as I would have if I hadn't been running around doing weird **** like a couple small jobs and working on equipment but I am all set up to crank it out.

Knock at the door last night had me fetching some kid's iguana from a Norway maple. It was fun, I parked under the tree, aimed the KC's up and went and got it. Ten minutes.

I was terrified when I saw that big lizard. I turned on my headlamp and there is was. 50 feet up, can't see nothing but something that looks like it would be on my face rending with it's talons before I could scream. I turned the lamp back off and sat there in the dark composing myself for a few minutes before I could turn it back on.

But it was cold and docile, kinda like it wanted to be stuffed in a duffle bag. I didn't have to snatch it but still had a good grip.

Now I am making a set of truck ramps. ****er started misfiring for a second and set a code. The throttle body was pretty dirty. The only fuel filter is in the gas tank I think.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

friday we were making a pine a bit smaller, whats left in the pic started off taller than the rest of the tree


----------



## JeffGu

I got to do plumbing and wiring at the old house we're fixing up for a shop. Had to cut a hole in the floor to gain access to the dungeon. It was horrible. But, it's ready to turn the water back on, city guy is coming by there later today.






The weird, cackling laughter and screams of terror coming from down there are only a minor distraction.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> I got to do plumbing and wiring at the old house we're fixing up for a shop. Had to cut a hole in the floor to gain access to the dungeon. It was horrible. But, it's ready to turn the water back on, city guy is coming by there later today.
> 
> View attachment 510319
> View attachment 510320
> View attachment 510321
> 
> 
> The weird, cackling laughter and screams of terror coming from down there are only a minor distraction.



I guess that is on par with the iguana.


----------



## Pelorus

I worry worry about you sometimes, JeffGu. You too as well, Doc.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

So I went back to the place with the vodo spruce .... he wanted its twin on the other side of the house gonzo now .... no problem ..... I trimmed a few branches to clear the dish in the lawn set a ladder head up to put a pull line in I start getting sick to my stomach again. ...... come down out said fuk off tree tensioned the line and dropped that whore ....... and it starts raining ..... dosent stop untill I have everything chipped up lawns all raked blocks are sitting there... I get home and it stops raining ..... dump the chips head back for the blocks .... nighbor shows up while I'm grinding the stump asked for the wood it was allreaddy loaded ..... I needed to disappear it anyhow so his lucky day he unloads it then started taking the convo went something like ... you don't live there do you your just cutting the trees right ... yup ..... did the guy that bought the place have to clean up the mess ? ..... uh what mess ..... old guy blew his brains out ...... oh don't know I would assume the realtor would higher a cleaner or something ..... well nobody sent a cleaner when my tenant blew his head off next door ...... oh that sucks ......I had to clean up that mess used a big old f in gun inconsiderate bastard ..... that's crazy ummm I gotta go now .... so I get home.and I'm telling g my oll lady about this and she's like..... is that the place just up from the old folks home ..... uhh yeah kinda why ...... well a few months ago some woman hung herself ........ no wonder my Spidey senses were going bonkers the place Is seriously jacked up theres some other kind of **** happening there I allreaddy told that guy that his roof was looking a little long in the tooth I dident have the heart to give him anymore bad news about the neighborhood all offing themselves and btw wtf is it with ppl putting the drip edge on top of the shingles wth is that


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just got lit up yet again. Had to pour 3 cans of beer into me. Doused the area with bug juice. Where is my 440?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pretty good day, just hot,,
Our LA branch hired a new Op's Manager and he came down to San Diego to hang with me for the day. Tomorrow he is gonna hang with our Riverside branch.
Seems like a cool guy.
Weather has been hot here.
I shaved my beard off,,,yup, kept the stache tho,
My teenage girls are out of school for the summer and so the spending to keep them from being bored is on,,,,yup,
My brother called to tell me he can not find our Dad's ashes,,,,He has our Mom's, but Dad's is gone, don't know where.
He is supposed to send them to a graveyard in Lynn, Massachusetts,,,yup,,( we were all born there), but he thinks one of our brother's friend's might of took it because he liked the nice hand carved box the ashes were in and he probably dumped out my Dad somewhere and still has the cool box,,,
Doing a lot of big eucalyptus removals so I figured a good time to buy the guy's new chaps,,
Bought a new laptop 2 weeks ago,,17" HD ,,,really nice,, the wife will find out in a couple of day's, but she won't say anything because she is dealing with our bored teenager's,,
My finger look's great, like it never even happened,,
Kinda feels weird going to sleep with the daylight lasting so long, but I get up early, reminds me of when I was young and was punished with no dinner and in bed at 6pm,,
Looking forward to a long weekend to watch all my recording's,,
I do not understand why Stihl could not make the air filter for the 201TC the same as the 201T,,,,
Jeff,,
ps,, I do not think my Dad cares where he is,,


----------



## BC WetCoast

Maybe your brother put your Dad in with your Mom.


----------



## jefflovstrom

BC WetCoast said:


> Maybe your brother put your Dad in with your Mom.



Nah ,,7 year difference and the box was really cool.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

BC WetCoast said:


> Maybe your brother put your Dad in with your Mom.




Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

mckeetree said:


> Got into it yesterday with a lady over a $400 discrepancy on her bill. When I tried to show her everything was correct with the invoice in black and white she started yelling
> she was calling the police and that we damaged a cat bed at another property she owns that we never worked at. Just when I thought she was regaining her composure she
> came unhinged again and screamed "You owe me for a cat bed, a sprinkler head and the door you damaged on my grunk". Grunk...what's a grunk. That's what it sounded like. Grunk or maybe grunt.
> Don't you love working for crazy people.



"Ma'am, you are acting crazy. You cannot scare me, and you will not beat me out of the bill for services you agreed to pay. Either you start behaving and pay my bill, or you will get to see what a crazy tree climber is like"


Big stare, then wait for her to shape up.


----------



## pdqdl

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Knock at the door last night had me fetching some kid's iguana from a Norway maple. It was fun, I parked under the tree, aimed the KC's up and went and got it. Ten minutes.
> 
> I was terrified when I saw that big lizard. I turned on my headlamp and there is was. 50 feet up, can't see nothing but something that looks like it would be on my face rending with it's talons before I could scream. I turned the lamp back off and sat there in the dark composing myself for a few minutes before I could turn it back on.
> 
> But it was cold and docile, kinda like it wanted to be stuffed in a duffle bag. I didn't have to snatch it but still had a good grip.
> 
> ...



I got a blue Macaw out of a tree for a lady once. It was quite the experience.

She assured me the Macaw wouldn't bite, and then gave me a butterfly net to catch the bird in.  I got the job done, and I must admit that it is one of my favorite tree-related memories. Who else can claim to have captured an escaped parrot in a tree?

I would be pleased to be given a shot at an iguana. _I'll bet they aren't as hard to catch as a parrot. _


----------



## treebilly

The Dan has retrieved a parrot I believe. 

I had a decent enough day playing groundie while giving another crew member some time aloft. Then I came home. Found out from another source that my most favorite company in the whole world has been sold. I've been so agitated that I couldn't even mow my lawn straight. Took the mini down to the wood pile and have been slinging logs around since.


----------



## ropensaddle

Pelorus said:


> "Take off some lower limbs on the pine"...so I told him it's a spruce, A couple minutes later he again referred to it as a pine. Funny thing is the guy is a really really smart dude (some kinda Doctor) who has millions of $$$. Sad thing is that a couple of trees I climbed to take a couple of limbs off (per the quotation) he decided later that same afternoon that he now wanted them gonzo. And, a few others, I ended up climbing twice to remove another limb or two.....even though they were there when I was working, and telling me which limbs they wanted lopped. Pruning work for better view of the lake.
> Steep hillside, terribly hot day, nice people but very fussy. Hope the re-negotiated invoice is satisfactory, and justice prevails.



gonzo 
gonzo
gonzo
Wow so you worked for Uncle Ted I'm impressed


----------



## Pelorus

I dunno about yer Uncle Ted, but haven't gotten paid yet. 
It grates a little bit, but pretty sure it will end up ok. Or not.


----------



## Pelorus

treebilly said:


> Found out from another source that my most favorite company in the whole world has been sold. I've been so agitated that I couldn't even mow my lawn straight.



Yeah, I didn't see that one coming either. Kinda depressing.


----------



## ropensaddle

Pelorus said:


> I dunno about yer Uncle Ted, but haven't gotten paid yet.
> It grates a little bit, but pretty sure it will end up ok. Or not.


Lmao Ted Nugent


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Fuel tank fell out of my truck today ..... fuk I hate NY 3 ratchet straps later ...... its not making that noise thats kinda like a pinion berrings but only with a scraping to go with it that sounds like a trailer dragging from the safety chains


----------



## BC WetCoast

Pelorus said:


> Yeah, I didn't see that one coming either. Kinda depressing.


I've been out of the loop. Which company got sold?


----------



## Pelorus

Victoria's Secret


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> I've been out of the loop. Which company got sold?



I think it was Treestuff to Sherrill.


----------



## JeffGu

Pelorus said:


> Victoria's Secret


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Not much. I drank 1/2 a can of Monster drink yesterday and it made me really sick. Still feeling it today. Feel like crap, no energy, borderline depressed.

I'm going to stick to normal drinks... ie... water.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Got bored and finally did what I promised my girls I would do. Only took about 4 hours. Good day up north as we say in Michigan


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ValleyFirewood said:


> Not much. I drank 1/2 a can of Monster drink yesterday and it made me really sick. Still feeling it today. Feel like crap, no energy, borderline depressed.
> 
> I'm going to stick to normal drinks... ie... water.



Its said that that stuff is made by satan himself. I have been known to throw a can back, I stay up all night sweating.


----------



## JeffGu

I drink the Monster Energy+Coffee ones... poor man's cocaine. Addictive as crack, too. Trying to cut back, though... makes you dream crazy sh*t, assuming you ever get to sleep.


----------



## pdqdl

I got to do an "in the news" tree today. We hired a crane and had the whole thing wrapped up in 3 hours, except for loading and hauling the logs. The lady borrowed $2500 from her sister, and had it transferred into my bank already, so I am happy about this job. 


Story here: http://meredithaz.worldnow.com/story/32376760/giant-tree-crashes-down-on-2-homes-in-kansas-city

Other news reports; same story:
http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/tree-falls-on-two-homes-in-kansas-city
http://fox4kc.com/2016/07/05/tree-crashes-on-top-of-kansas-city-home/
http://www.kmbc.com/news/large-tree-fallen-on-kc-home/40370252
http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/article87790962.html​That is my white car in the foreground of the top video, but the KCTV news crew didn't have any interest in talking to me. I did get interviewed by channel 9; they gave me a whole 5 seconds of fame on TV. All three local news channels did a story on this one. No news crews showed up to tape us at work this morning, they only care about reporting destruction and mayhem.

Sorry, no pics of our work. We are generally busy working; we don't dawdle by fooling around with our phones.

All the news stations report "city officials are trying to see what caused the tree to fall." What balderdash! There were no city officials there, and the reason it fell were pretty obvious: all the roots were rotten, and nothing was anchoring it to the ground. _Curiously, the main trunk was quite solid, and there was no evidence of decay for the first 15' of the trunk.

EDIT: KCTV5 did show up late in the afternoon; tree was gone except for the last couple of logs being loaded. One of my guys talked to them, he thinks that they mostly wanted him to admit that termites were the cause of the failure, which he wouldn't admit were any problem at all._


----------



## JeffGu

Termites... terrorists... people wearing funny hats... they have a pretty narrow interpretation of what is news. Arborists tend not to spread fear and panic in the populace, and therefore aren't newsworthy. So sad.


----------



## Pelorus

Got some red pine logs finally milled that have been sitting here since last Dec. Now it's just a matter of getting the lumber piled and stickered so it can sit around for the next 10 or 15 years...sigh.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Termites... terrorists... people wearing funny hats... they have a pretty narrow interpretation of what is news. Arborists tend not to spread fear and panic in the populace, and therefore aren't newsworthy. So sad.



I know! Its the same old story - the ****ed up tree that has been standing next to the house for 100 years finally falls on it. Whoop dee do!

Now PD? Hell, I linger on his every word.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Ain't nothing going on but the rent. I might have to advertise... or worse... like get a job.

I got busted shooting groundhogs at the horse farm today. At first I got out the .22 mag but heard some people so I got the .22 air. I missed the bastard cause somebody was twisting around with the scope the other day when we were shooting each with Roman Candles.

So this lady drives by, starts looking at me and slows down. I was shooting into an embankment, no chance of hitting anybody, she was behind me. I lower my weapon of mass destruction, smile and wave, she takes off like a bat out of hell. It was about seven thirty eastern so I sat down , drank a few more beers, listened to the silence then went to watch my kid get her ass handed to her at the softball game.

The owner of the farm called to asked if it was me with the gun, I said it was, she told me the lady was freaking out but to keep shooting the vermin as much as I can. No big deal , I can understand the lady's upset. Boy did I scare the hell out of her. She's probably on Facebook right now telling about how she saw a man in Crocs going on a shooting spree and voting.

The one end of the tennis court where I park my trucks is a tiered wall of dirt about 25-30 feet high and on top of it there is another 15 feet of bramble and trees. I sit at the other end while the hogs go across the lower levels of the tiers, its a ****ing dream. You can't buy this sort of thing, if you could it would cost thousands.

But get this: I pulled some old jumps out of the trash heap and set them up. I got this horse chick that is gonna saddle me up on this horse ( I think his name is Diablo or some ****, I dunno) and I am gonna jump this ************.


----------



## JeffGu

Will you still be able to log onto the forums when you're in a body cast?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Will you still be able to log onto the forums when you're in a body cast?



I'm gonna pull a " Chris Reeves" up in here. They are all like, " You should start slow" and I am like, " Hell, you should have seen my first day of tree work"

I figure I would make friends with this horse, feed him some carrots, rub his nose, ride around the ring a few times THEN...


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I'm gonna pull a " Chris Reeves" up in here. They are all like, " You should start slow" and I am like, " Hell, you should have seen my first day of tree work"
> 
> I figure I would make friends with this horse, feed him some carrots, rub his nose, ride around the ring a few times THEN...



Please, Oh Please, have someone film
This.


----------



## Zale

This sounds like a good plan. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## tree MDS

More fun with dead/dying ash trees. These ones are pushing 120' I'd say. Yeah, that's right bitches,, The MDS is alive and kickin' some tree ass. Just in case there were any little snitch bag/wannabe arbor fags out there that were curious. Lol.


----------



## Pelorus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I got this horse chick that is gonna saddle me up on this horse ( I think his name is Diablo or some ****, I dunno) and I am gonna jump this ************.



Arnold's horse refused to jump in the movie "True Lies"...



It likewise might behoove (no pun intended) you to keep a death grip on the reins, just in case Diablo is likewise smarter than you.


----------



## tree MDS

Last top out. Bucket queen thirty soon..


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I figure I would make friends with this horse, feed him some carrots, rub his nose, ride around the ring a few times THEN...



...promptly break your neck, right?

Definitely use at least three GoPro cameras to catch this amazing feat of equestrian magic from multlple angles. Control them with a tablet PC so you can have all of the video files automatically uploaded to my Dropbox account. I'll save you the trouble of trying to edit all the video with all those casts on your limbs, tubes running in and out of your broken up body, and heart-lung machines and respirators hooked up to you. When the video goes viral, I'll contribute 10% of the revenue that's generated to getting you a really nice headstone.


----------



## tree MDS

Like ole murph says "no need to firewood em down". Lol.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Just Murph the MFer. I don't see any craters or busted asphalt. What's up MDS?[emoji3]


----------



## tree MDS

Living the dream, bud. Hope things have been well with you?


----------



## KenJax Tree

tree MDS said:


> Living the dream, bud. Hope things have been well with you?



You must've moved to SoCal where everyday is beautiful[emoji1]

I've been fine just busy, not exactly the dream but living nonetheless lol


----------



## Griff93

This guy, me, and crew took down this Silver Maple. It was in a backyard with no access other than a mini skid steer fitting around the house. I didn't get any pictures of me climbing. We took down both the spars in the picture.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Like ole murph says "no need to firewood em down". Lol.View attachment 512490
> View attachment 512489



How do you like those Xrings?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> How do you like those Xrings?



I only use it as a grcs fairlead. It is the cats ass for that, imo.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> ...promptly break your neck, right?
> 
> Definitely use at least three GoPro cameras to catch this amazing feat of equestrian magic from multlple angles. Control them with a tablet PC so you can have all of the video files automatically uploaded to my Dropbox account. I'll save you the trouble of trying to edit all the video with all those casts on your limbs, tubes running in and out of your broken up body, and heart-lung machines and respirators hooked up to you. When the video goes viral, I'll contribute 10% of the revenue that's generated to getting you a really nice headstone.
> 
> View attachment 512454



I guess I wouldn't be doing if I weren't trying to impress the hot horse chicks. And its high time I learned how to gallop. They offered to take me trail riding but that sounds boring, I don't want to plod. I figure it will take a couple days to get used to the horse, the jump isn't that high. These horse aren't nasty, they are lead around by little girls barely 2 feet tall.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> These horse aren't nasty, they are lead around by little girls barely 2 feet tall.



Ok, Doc.. I'm no horse guy, but I've ridden a few barrel racing quarter horses owned by a friend. They jump little creeks and other stuff for the kiddies. Not with my fat ass on them, though. Seems they can tell the difference between 70 pounds and 185 pounds without much trouble. Personally, dragging my nutsack across the toothy end of a horse on my way to the ground, when they screech to a halt... well, doesn't appeal to me.

I might be wrong, but trying to get a 1500 pound animal to jump anything, if it hasn't been trained to do so, seems like a surefire way for you and the horse both to end up with a few broken bones. Or, maybe worse. Just sayin'... but hey, don't let me stand in the way of some great video. I'm sure the Darwin Awards website is always looking for candidates.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I only use it as a grcs fairlead. It is the cats ass for that, imo.





JeffGu said:


> Ok, Doc.. I'm no horse guy, but I've ridden a few barrel racing quarter horses owned by a friend. They jump little creeks and other stuff for the kiddies. Not with my fat ass on them, though. Seems they can tell the difference between 70 pounds and 185 pounds without much trouble. Personally, dragging my nutsack across the toothy end of a horse on my way to the ground, when they screech to a halt... well, doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> I might be wrong, but trying to get a 1500 pound animal to jump anything, if it hasn't been trained to do so, seems like a surefire way for you and the horse both to end up with a few broken bones. Or, maybe worse. Just sayin'... but hey, don't let me stand in the way of some great video. I'm sure the Darwin Awards website is always looking for candidates.
> 
> View attachment 512742



These horses can and will jump. That's what they do. They seem to like it.


----------



## treebilly

Good luck with your endeavor Dan. Better you than me.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

if it goes badly for the horse just cook everyone lunch


----------



## acer-kid

Oh **** Jesse. That's ****ing gnarly.
@13TreeWorks


----------



## Zale

Goat is actually pretty good.


----------



## acer-kid

*******, man. I'm a city kid. That thing looks like my mother in law.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

When I was In Germany I had some sort of sausage thing right around Christmas time ..... they told me it was horse with curry katchup?? I don't know if they were messing with me or not ...... I thought it was pretty good. Dident really care what it was made of and I was even sober that time. Maybe someone will come along and correct me but I don't think the European countries are as weirded out about eating horses and such


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Zale said:


> Goat is actually pretty good.


Goat ehh ..... yeah I could see that. I was searching google for a horse on a spit but that's the closest I could find.


----------



## acer-kid

13TreeWorks said:


> When I was In Germany I had some sort of sausage thing right around Christmas time ..... they told me it was horse with curry katchup?? I don't know if they were messing with me or not ...... I thought it was pretty good. Dident really care what it was made of and I was even sober that time. Maybe someone will come along and correct me but I don't think the European countries are as weirded out about eating horses and such


Every one of your posts makes me gut laugh. Every one.


----------



## Pelorus

Treework on Georgian Bay today and tomorrow. Owner picked us up in his 24' Limestone. I think you could cross the Atlantic in that thing.


----------



## Zale

Do you get the brush out on the boat to?


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Built a **** packer for my electric jerk hammer 
.... I'll pack some **** in real tight now now and I aint even queer ...... building house sucks but dang I got me some sweet toys from this project


----------



## Pelorus

Brush stays on island.
Another horrific day today on Georgian Bay....I dunno how I do it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Brush stays on island.
> Another horrific day today on Georgian Bay....I dunno how I do it.



Life is hard, never soft,,Van Halen,
Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jealous,


----------



## JeffGu

Picked tomato hornworms off the tomato plants when I got home this evening. Gotta get 'em before they get so big that squirrels and dogs start disappearing...


----------



## treebilly

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 513036
> Brush stays on island.
> Another horrific day today on Georgian Bay....I dunno how I do it.


And I thought I've worked in some hell holes.....


----------



## Zale

Pelorus said:


> View attachment 513036
> Brush stays on island.
> Another horrific day today on Georgian Bay....I dunno how I do it.



Looks like a nice place to work. Does the owner hose you off before he lets you on the boat at the end of the day?


----------



## Pelorus

Ha! At the end of the job in Monday (when I'm a sweat soaked sawdust caked mess) the owners wife tells me to jump in the lake and go swimming.
No thanks, I didn't bring swim shorts.
So she tells me (twice actually) to just wear my underwear...."nobody will mind"
I thanked her, but still declined the offer.

This photo is at the end of today on Go Home Lake. Was helping Devon (Sugar bush Tree Service). Storm last weekend toppled lotsa pines growing in 6"of soil directly on top of bedrock.


----------



## gorman

"Don't worry, I won't look"


----------



## no tree to big

Only if you come with 

If it was hot I woulda been in the lake 10 times by the end of the day boots and all haha 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> "Don't worry, I won't look"




Jeff


----------



## gorman

Dude. Don't get me started on Boston. That first lp had like 8 singles on it and the guy recorded and mixed it in his freakin basement.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Dude. Don't get me started on Boston. That first lp had like 8 singles on it and the guy recorded and mixed it in his freakin basement.



Yeah,, so cool,


----------



## JeffGu

I like my Echo PPT-280 pole saw so much that when I decided I wanted a second trimmer, I bought the SRM-280S (solid, straight shaft) Echo.
The old Shindaiwa T260 will get the brushcutter head put back on it, and I'll use the Echo for string trimmer work.


----------



## tree MDS

Not The MDS' most favorite type of work, but what the hell...


----------



## hseII

JeffGu said:


> I like my Echo PPT-280 pole saw so much that when I decided I wanted a second trimmer, I bought the SRM-280S (solid, straight shaft) Echo.
> The old Shindaiwa T260 will get the brushcutter head put back on it, and I'll use the Echo for string trimmer work.
> 
> View attachment 514183



How long have you had the PPT-280?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Not The MDS' most favorite type of work, but what the hell...
> View attachment 514224
> View attachment 514230



I bet you will frame the pic's and hang 'em close,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I bet you will frame the pic's and hang 'em close,,,
> Jeff



Lol. **** off, furface...


----------



## JeffGu

hseII said:


> How long have you had the PPT-280?



Hmm... I bought it at the beginning of the season... early spring. It's getting lots of use. Great machine.


----------



## JeffGu

Hey, has anyone seen Dr. P since his adventures with jumping horses? Maybe somebody should check his place... out behind the tennis court... see if there is some hurdles and a horse grazing peacefully in the meadow. His hooves might be bloody. Not to alarm anyone, but there is the possibility that the horse kicked the **** right out of him. You might not find anything but a hat, a pair of boots and some empty vodka bottles. Maybe we should find a clairvoyant and see if they can channel Dr. P or something. Just sayin'.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

JeffGu said:


> Hey, has anyone seen Dr. P since his adventures with jumping horses? Maybe somebody should check his place... out behind the tennis court... see if there is some hurdles and a horse grazing peacefully in the meadow. His hooves might be bloody. Not to alarm anyone, but there is the possibility that the horse kicked the **** right out of him. You might not find anything but a hat, a pair of boots and some empty vodka bottles. Maybe we should find a clairvoyant and see if they can channel Dr. P or something. Just sayin'.


Possibly whatever was crapping in the boat turned him into a turd..... maybe start with the boat first .... can a clairvoyant still channel him in turd form and will he be as entertaining?????


----------



## JeffGu

13TreeWorks said:


> ...can a clairvoyant still channel him in turd form...?



Hmmm... I think it's possible. Might be a sh*tty seance, though...


----------



## acer-kid

JeffGu said:


> Hmmm... I think it's possible. Might be a sh*tty seance, though...


Shitty seance, classic.

But seriously.. what happened to doc?


----------



## JeffGu

Last I saw of him, he was convinced he could get one of those horses to jump hurdles with his inebriated ass in the saddle. I'm thinking it might not have gone well.
If I knew his mailing address, I'd send him a get well card or something.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Would the card have a possum chewing on a crusty old John Wayne looking guy with a wrecked horse laying on a tennis court ???? I'd sign that prolly even throw a 20$ in it for the get well liquor fund


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Playing in a line of pines, steep ground, crap accesss, fun times


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Arghhhh stuck at my day job surrounded buy enough idiots to make you seriously wonder how the human race has not yet failed ...... I've blatantly deposited wholesale lots of "off's" for coworkers to fornicate or should I say co-non-workers I'm talking more than a pocket full hell more than a pallet ..... probibaly in the neighborhood of a truck load ..... I've been pitching them hard as fast all day. Figuring out how these ppl function it like laying in bed with emphysema trying to breath while chain smoking camel nonfilters. As much as id love to stand here and insult them all day because they just take it like a puppy that thinks it's a game to be swatted with a newspaper its frustrating that I can't actually do my job...... one more hour and I'm out of here ..... where's the DR I need a prescription if you see him tell him I'm in the waiting boat hopefully I'll get the hot nurse so I can tell her I think I have another hernia #hot is optional


----------



## TreeFeller11

Knocked down some dead ash with the 82 footer earlier this week.


----------



## JeffGu

I got almost no sleep last night, but went down to the jobsite and managed to get something done. Finally got around to putting a little use on the Dolmar 7910 and on Stihl MS-261C-MQ #2 (backup) saws. No groundie this week and I have three more of these Siberian Elmweeds to take down. This was the smallest one... but at least I'm getting a lot of firewood from this job. I'll burn anything.


----------



## treebilly

Got up early and ran to Wally World to get a few new pair of dickies. Came home and made breakfast for the family. Since I just rebuilt the tilt cylinders on the nieghbors bobcat I decided that I could use it for a bit to test out my work. No leaks with the 900# TM splitter hanging off of it. Took the girls swimming for a couple hours and now enjoying an ice cold Busch light. 
It was a hot but beautiful day


----------



## since16

Picked up mini from job today. Home owner comes out all pissed off. Im like is there something I can do she says you destroyed my yard. Well it was 110 heat index and the yard turned brown where we were dragging the brush. She says I was careless and should have put down plywood I try to explain the fing plywood will brown the grass just the same when its this hot. I made her walk the property with me so I could try to explain things and she just trashed the quality of my work. " Look under this tree there is no grass there" I try to explain "there was no grass there when I got here and there wont b any in 5 years its shaded did you think there would b grass there?" 

Well I hired another guy and he cut this one down and we couldn't tell he was here. "Do you think the fact that it was on the property line and was notched and dropped over a ditch and a gravel road with 2' of yard and no grass could have made it different than me cutting these trees out of your back yard." "NO"! DO you see the damage you did to these volunteer trees? You mean the ones I guaranteed would b destroyed because they were in the only way down for brush but I would try to save anyway? I tried to get her to explain what she she thought I was going to do.

Then I remembered this is a woman, and women are emotional. And she let this yard over grow for 25 years and thought it would b beautiful when I cut a few trees down. There would b a rainbow in the sky. She didn't know the rest of the trees would look like s*** cause they are all misshaped. I mean how could she know grass wasn't going to start growing that afternoon from my meer presence alone? That just shows how much she believes in me and had confidence I would change her life im sure shes a nice person. A nice person who hires contractors to take her emotional baggage out on. F*** it.


----------



## mckeetree

since16 said:


> Picked up mini from job today. Home owner comes out all pissed off. Im like is there something I can do she says you destroyed my yard. Well it was 110 heat index and the yard turned brown where we were dragging the brush. She says I was careless and should have put down plywood I try to explain the fing plywood will brown the grass just the same when its this hot. I made her walk the property with me so I could try to explain things and she just trashed the quality of my work. " Look under this tree there is no grass there" I try to explain "there was no grass there when I got here and there wont b any in 5 years its shaded did you think there would b grass there?"
> 
> Well I hired another guy and he cut this one down and we couldn't tell he was here. "Do you think the fact that it was on the property line and was notched and dropped over a ditch and a gravel road with 2' of yard and no grass could have made it different than me cutting these trees out of your back yard." "NO"! DO you see the damage you did to these volunteer trees? You mean the ones I guaranteed would b destroyed because they were in the only way down for brush but I would try to save anyway? I tried to get her to explain what she she thought I was going to do.
> 
> Then I remembered this is a woman, and women are emotional. And she let this yard over grow for 25 years and thought it would b beautiful when I cut a few trees down. There would b a rainbow in the sky. She didn't know the rest of the trees would look like s*** cause they are all misshaped. I mean how could she know grass wasn't going to start growing that afternoon from my meer presence alone? That just shows how much she believes in me and had confidence I would change her life im sure shes a nice person. A nice person who hires contractors to take her emotional baggage out on. F*** it.



She sounds about par for the course for the azzwholes I seem to get involved with. Ended up working today as a freaking groundman. Man, I'm just about dead. Makes me appreciate what you guys do.


----------



## Zale

The question I have is did she pay you?


----------



## ropensaddle

TimberMcPherson said:


> Playing in a line of pines, steep ground, crap accesss, fun times




Lol there's some of the **** i get sometimes. Nice job did you have to hand carry it out lol


----------



## JeffGu

Made some more firewood, today.







It was miserably hot by noon... decided that the rest of those trees probably won't mind if I kill them tomorrow, instead of today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pretty hot and humid here for awhile,,but,,,,
it was a beautiful day,,
Jeff


----------



## TimberMcPherson

ropensaddle said:


> Lol there's some of the **** i get sometimes. Nice job did you have to hand carry it out lol



Where would the fun be if you didnt get to carry it all out?


----------



## TimberMcPherson

And took a bit of gear


----------



## Zale

Is that soda or beer in the green box? Is one of your guys wearing shorts? You know in Canada its against the law to wear shorts.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

TimberMcPherson said:


> And took a bit of gear



I think that is the most ****ed up thing I ever saw on here since I joined in 06. What do you call that? Was that picture taken in the morning or the evening? What is the matter with you?


----------



## acer-kid

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think that is the most ****ed up thing I ever saw on here since I joined in 06. What do you call that? Was that picture taken in the morning or the evening? What is the matter with you?


There he is.
Can't kill the ****er.
Have you honed your equestrian skills, doc? Or just have a horse carcass to deal with now?


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## 13TreeWorks

That brought a tear to my eye


----------



## mckeetree

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think that is the most ****ed up thing I ever saw on here since I joined in 06. What do you call that? Was that picture taken in the morning or the evening? What is the matter with you?



I agree. That is the most ****ed thing I have witnessed on here.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

yeah its beer someone gave us for taking away some wood, man I had to really search to spot it! 
We have to wear chainsaw protection so my guys get to choose between chaps and chainsaw trousers, most only wear the chaps in summer though.(im guessing thats whats made you guys get all excited)


----------



## Zale

It doesn't bother me if you wear shorts, just don't go to Canada, they are very sensitive about the subject.


----------



## JeffGu

Well, it's good to know that Dr. P survived his equestrian adventure... but he's not being very forthcoming with the details. He seems subdued. Peaceful, even. Relatively speaking.
I can't help but wonder... what happened out there in that summer meadow behind the horse barn? Out under the shade of the maple trees... frolicking in the grass... jumping hurdles and dancing naked under the moonlight... has he bonded with a new special friend? Will he take a selfie, wearing nothing but a ten gallon hat, cowboy boots and spurs while hugging a horse, and upload it as his new avatar? Will he go back to college and major in animal husbandry (at least until he gets caught) and look for a new career as a rodeo clown?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

I don't know the proper term for it but every saddle I've ever seen has a horn like thing on the front to hold on to ....... he may have gotten a little to frisky after a couple of laps and actually jumped the damn horse over a wandering geriatric bent over looking for a prosthetic something or other resulting in a bit of a jostle upon the landing ( horses even untrained Excell at jumping the elderly ) add to the inexperience and improper form he very well may have done what Bob Barker has been urging the masses to do for years .... brutal and unsanitary should of just sold them on the black market ...... get well soon DR


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


>






I have been filling with asphalt millings and mowing at the farm and doing tree jobs so I haven't had time to practice. Much less pick a horse or even find the right person to help.


My jump is low, rounded and set up in a soft green mowed field. The problems come with tougher jumps. Like they have in the indoor arena where they are set up in a figure 8. If you get throwed you smash into another gate, you could easily land really bad and even break your neck. I watched a young girl speeding through the course and saw her horse take a wrong step at the front of one of those pole jumps.

I figure I would just a get a horse that likes to jump and makes friends with the **********. Maybe some carrots and some brushing? If he decides to throw me I can just tuck and tumble.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I figure I would just a get a horse that likes to jump and makes friends with the **********. Maybe some carrots and some brushing? If he decides to throw me I can just tuck and tumble.



Just speak softly to him, maybe tickle his balls with a feather or something. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, it's Sunday and I am kicking it, hot, humid and beautiful day, getting ready for another crazy week, 
Binge watching my my recording's,,,,,,,,,,,(comma's for acer,,,,,,,,,,,,,)
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Bout a month ago I must have been drinking glycol because I totally fudged 75% of my bids. Sucks to be me but it did get me back on the right track on pricing. 
My ground guy called from a job site to tell me his father was taking him to get his eye checked out because a piece of sawdust got stuck up there. Later on he texts me that he went to the ER. I'm like "why the **** didn't you go to the walk in clinic? There are two around the corner." Now I might have a w/c claim from a little sawdust. Doh!


----------



## Pelorus

Did your dummy tell the ER that the sawdust-in-eyeball happened at work?
My guy did, (of course) when he hurt a fingernail while splitting wood.


----------



## gorman

When I asked him that question he said "I don't know"


----------



## treebilly

Was he wearing the safety glasses you supplied him with? And more importantly did he pass a piss test? In my state to file a WC claim you must be able to pass a drug test. Honestly though it shouldn't affect your WC rates. 

Had to busy of a Sunday. Started off by running to the grocery store to do the weekly shopping. We've been helping out a friend's teenage daughter by paying her to do some yard work, of course I waited for a half hour after I finished shopping for her mom to drop her off. Had to do some family pics when I got home. Nieghbor came down and asked if I would flush a couple stumps to save him some money with the stump guy. Got back from that and got back to yard work. Loaded some chips for the girls parents, loaded my kids quad, and drove her home. Got home and was reminded that I promised a load of chips to someone else today so I loaded that and dumped it. Another nieghbor called and his bobcat quit on him. Messed with it for a bit and now that I reek of diesel fuel I get to relax and have a beer. It's 9:30 pm, I guess I should eat sometime as well. It's been a busy, humid, beautiful day


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Was he wearing the safety glasses you supplied him with? And more importantly did he pass a piss test? In my state to file a WC claim you must be able to pass a drug test. Honestly though it shouldn't affect your WC rates.
> 
> Had to busy of a Sunday. Started off by running to the grocery store to do the weekly shopping. We've been helping out a friend's teenage daughter by paying her to do some yard work, of course I waited for a half hour after I finished shopping for her mom to drop her off. Had to do some family pics when I got home. Nieghbor came down and asked if I would flush a couple stumps to save him some money with the stump guy. Got back from that and got back to yard work. Loaded some chips for the girls parents, loaded my kids quad, and drove her home. Got home and was reminded that I promised a load of chips to someone else today so I loaded that and dumped it. Another nieghbor called and his bobcat quit on him. Messed with it for a bit and now that I reek of diesel fuel I get to relax and have a beer. It's 9:30 pm, I guess I should eat sometime as well. It's been a busy, humid, beautiful day



He had prescription glasses on with a helmet visor. I'm not too worried. He was just stupid to go to the er. Where I'm located everyone has a cannabis card, including him. It's impossible to find a worker for less than 20 an hr who would pass a piss test


----------



## treebilly

Ok, do his prescription glasses have z87 stamped on them? A visor helps but safety glasses are required. They do make prescription safety glasses.


----------



## gorman

**** no. Of course not. He was wearing some gay ass Harry Potter spectacles. But that does raise the question of whether I have to pay for his prescription glasses.


----------



## treebilly

And I'm sure many of us are wondering the same thing.


----------



## acer-kid

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it's Sunday and I am kicking it, hot, humid and beautiful day, getting ready for another crazy week,
> Binge watching my my recording's,,,,,,,,,,,(comma's for acer,,,,,,,,,,,,,)
> Jeff


Knew ya wouldn't forget me, handsome. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Just speak softly to him, maybe tickle his balls with a feather or something. I'm sure you'll do fine.



I give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> Bout a month ago I must have been drinking glycol because I totally fudged 75% of my bids. Sucks to be me but it did get me back on the right track on pricing.
> My ground guy called from a job site to tell me his father was taking him to get his eye checked out because a piece of sawdust got stuck up there. Later on he texts me that he went to the ER. I'm like "why the **** didn't you go to the walk in clinic? There are two around the corner." Now I might have a w/c claim from a little sawdust. Doh!



This groundguy, as you put it and whatever that means, does not sound like something you should leave unattended in the first place but I don't really know.

He probably scratched his eyeball.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Busted the backhoe on the poor old bobcat over the weekend. Busted it real good or re-busted someone else's poor fix.





Apparently in a previous life someone already busted it and welded it while they made a nice looking bead there was no penitration. The weld sheared off flush with the parent material and of course they used a high nickle rod that dosent like to grind or burn out. Prolly thought it was cast iron. I torched a nice bevel into it despite the previous weld and put round about 3lbs of double bubble (7018) into it.




Definitely rushed it but my legs were falling asleep. The weld now has full penetration of the parent material and should hold untill inlay the machine to rest. Been 6 years sense I stopped welding 12hrs a day and I actually enjoyed this unplanned welding project.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Also went to look at a maple tree yesterday. Guy wants a breakdown of prices from putting it on the ground chipping the brush full clean up and stump grinding plus " discount for not taking the wood " all itemized so he can pick what options he wants .....because it works that way now apparently ..... looked at the tree and wondered how much I should charge for throwing matches at the house untill it catches. I haven't been doing this tree stuff to long but I pretty much never work at places this run down. Every now and then a slumlord gets a quote on a tree at a place like this but dosent actually do anything. Just let's it fall on the house and the kiddies use the tree like a jungle gym untill it rots away. It's possible that the gangly maple he wants removed is worth more than the actual house its next to. Oh and some bubba hacked into them some time last year ... cut most of the branches off all three maples in the back yard that were facing away from the house so now there's 3 maples all one sided heavy towards the house ....... what the **** over ???


----------



## BC WetCoast

That's the way we give quotes, itemized. Just be sure to include that the price you give for taking the wood is the price while you're onsite, not if you have to come back another day. 

We did a job yesterday on a run down rental house full of crackheads. Made decent money on it. Remember the slumlord is going to write your cost off against his taxes, so don't feel sorry for him when you give your quote. In our case, I suspect the city inspector wrote a threat letter regarding the unsightly premises (based on neighbour complaints), so that was the motivator.

In your case, you may want to mention liability if his tree falls on his house and harms one of his renters. Just a little motivator.


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> This groundguy, as you put it and whatever that means, does not sound like something you should leave unattended in the first place but I don't really know.
> 
> He probably scratched his eyeball.



He's a great worker. Just sometimes makes silly decisions. I don't have to tell you about how hard is is to find a good worker. Him and the other dude I have are good finds.


----------



## gorman

But here's a picture that speaks a thousand words. My competition towing 20 ****ing thousand pounds with a f150 and NO trailer brakes.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> But here's a picture that speaks a thousand words. My competition towing 20 ****ing thousand pounds with a f150 and NO trailer brakes.



You should call DOT and rat them out. lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> But here's a picture that speaks a thousand words. My competition towing 20 ****ing thousand pounds with a f150 and NO trailer brakes.



Looks like he had a lesson on tongue weight,
Probably not driving that fast with that wiggle that will happen,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

I ain't no snitch MDS, but you'd think if they could afford a 100k loader they could afford a truck that is rated to tow it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> You should call DOT and rat them out. lol.



Nah, let him wiggle,
Jeff
less commas for acer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tree MDS

Man, did I push the limits today. Got a bunch of oaks to take down over this little shack,, a couple of them in the front are pretty good sized - the one I worked on today in particular. I was told two guys backed out of this job after taking it (before even starting). One tried to charge them twice what it was worth, and the rest of the "large trees removed from difficult places" guys wanted nothing to do with it. In short, the job seems to have punked them out. lol. It's just treework,,, really! I'm surprised at these guys. Anyway, that said, there were a handful cuts that actually made the MDS think twice. I mean huge by even MDS standards. They worked out beautifully, anyway. I guess that's probably a good thing, cuz if they hadn't, they probably would've taken out a couple telephone poles and half the neighborhood. More fun and games tomorrow. I do love my job sometimes.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Man, did I push the limits today. Got a bunch of oaks to take down over this little shack,, a couple of them in the front are pretty good sized - the one I worked on today in particular. I was told two guys backed out of this job after taking it (before even starting). One tried to charge them twice what it was worth, and the rest of the "large trees removed from difficult places" guys wanted nothing to do with it. In short, the job seems to have punked them out. lol. It's just treework,,, really! I'm surprised at these guys. Anyway, that said, there were a handful cuts that actually made the MDS think twice. I mean huge by even MDS standards. They worked out beautifully, anyway. I guess that's probably a good thing, cuz if they hadn't, they probably would've taken out a couple telephone poles and half the neighborhood. More fun and games tomorrow. I do love my job sometimes.



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.



Hahaha. I only take pics of the easy ones. This job has me on my toes. Maybe get something tomorrow, but the real cuts happened today.


----------



## hseII

gorman said:


> But here's a picture that speaks a thousand words. My competition towing 20 ****ing thousand pounds with a f150 and NO trailer brakes.



I clicked on this link solely because I saw the picture: WTF OVER!!

And I thought pulling a 580 case behind a 1ton was stupid.


----------



## treebilly

Gorman his trailer isn't rated for 20,000 either. I'm pretty sure that wieght requires a triaxle or dual tandems. Did we ever figure out the prescription safety glasses thing? I haven't had time to check into it but I should get it figured out since somehow I became the safety administrator for the company I work for.


----------



## acer-kid

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah, let him wiggle,
> Jeff
> less commas for acer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Nah, let him wiggle.
Less commas, for Acer.


I should have never admitted how much it bothered me. Son of a *****, Jeff.


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Gorman his trailer isn't rated for 20,000 either. I'm pretty sure that wieght requires a triaxle or dual tandems. Did we ever figure out the prescription safety glasses thing? I haven't had time to check into it but I should get it figured out since somehow I became the safety administrator for the company I work for.



Not yet. He straightened out the er incident by putting it on his insurance and I'll just pay it in cash. I'll be damned if my first w/c claim is going to be over a piece of sawdust in his pretty eye. Getting through to the Department of Labor in my state is next to impossible. Next time I have 90 minutes for lunch I can.


----------



## treebilly

Yep. Same here.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Spent the last two evenings crashing out a 90 foot chestnut oak, dead and crusty. I lowered a couple pieces because I didn't want to pull them out of the bamboo but the rest was just a yard wrecking extravaganza.

Yesterday I set a block on fat wood from the ground, tied into that, stuck the tail of my rope through another pulley on the ground and wrapped it to the porty... which was attached to the mini. I tied in a little higher but also stayed tied to the block. You should have heard the sound of these leaders hitting the ground. Some I spear chucked, drove nice holes, even with the wood, no stickers though, just holes and mini tracks.

We worked a few hours til dark then did it again this evening for like two. I'll get the logs tomorrow by myself... and fix that lawn.

Nice logs to! Gonna all split very nice. I might even save all the bark, box it and sell it for kindling. I love chestnut oak bark personally. When dry you can just break it into neat strips, one side there is about inch of leafy paper and the other is a few inches of cork. Goes up easy and fast , stays and coals good to get the wood burning.


----------



## jefflovstrom

acer-kid said:


> Nah, let him wiggle.
> Less commas, for Acer.
> 
> 
> I should have never admitted how much it bothered me. Son of a *****, Jeff.



lol i will stop 
Jeff


----------



## acer-kid

Aw ****,,, Now I miss it,,,,,,


----------



## treebilly

I spent the week doing removals on the east side of Cleveland for the gas company. I sounded a bit like Jeff when ever anyone would ask for a price on a tree. I must've told half the city that we don't do residential. That and after the chip truck got back from dumping we ran a bunch of stuff through by hand, he went and turned around, and I set a big log in the 1800; the damn chipper flipped up off the hitch. They both swear they put the hitch pin in. Kinda hard to do that with it clipped to where it always is when not hooked up

If I forget that I put in 65 hours in 5 days of high heat and humidity, and dealing with city traffic; it was a beautiful week
And now


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> I spent the week doing removals on the east side of Cleveland for the gas company. I sounded a bit like Jeff when ever anyone would ask for a price on a tree. I must've told half the city that we don't do residential. That and after the chip truck got back from dumping we ran a bunch of stuff through by hand, he went and turned around, and I set a big log in the 1800; the damn chipper flipped up off the hitch. They both swear they put the hitch pin in. Kinda hard to do that with it clipped to where it always is when not hooked up
> 
> If I forget that I put in 65 hours in 5 days of high heat and humidity, and dealing with city traffic; it was a beautiful week
> And now



I hear ya
Everywhere we work, their will be homeowner's asking for bid's,
90% of them I will refer to the local companies that I know.
Probably the reason they approach bigger companies is because they have had or have heard from their neighbors of crappy work,
Mostly they are looking for a free estimate to use when they search for guy's on Craig's List.
I tell them that we have a $1000 minimum. If they are ok with that, I will take a look.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, they showed up at 6:20am and got to it.
An hour and a half, they were gone.
Good job http://fleetwash.com/
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 517716
> View attachment 517717
> View attachment 517722


will you be posting pictures of this big scary oak? come on, you are better than this pos.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I'm running out of big scary oak pics, Tom. This one put up even less of a fight. Well, about the same.


----------



## gorman

Not bad. Your ground guys are stacking those logs tighter than a pack of smokes. I have to yell at mine to not put stuff on the lines or in front of the truck


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 518128
> View attachment 518129
> View attachment 518130
> View attachment 518131
> Lol. I'm running out of big scary oak pics, Tom. This one put up even less of a fight. Well, about the same.




Do you really have a block set 12 feet from the ground!?


----------



## JeffGu

*CUSTOMER:* _"But, if you cut those big limbs off the tree, they could land on the propane tank and blow the house up!"_
*ME:* _"Don't worry, we'll use finesse and the latest high-tech methods to ensure they land in a predetermined target zone."
_
And then, we did this...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> *CUSTOMER:* _"But, if you cut those big limbs off the tree, they could land on the propane tank and blow the house up!"_
> *ME:* _"Don't worry, we'll use finesse and the latest high-tech methods to ensure they land in a predetermined target zone."
> _
> And then, we did this...





Yer a crazy old ********** ain't ya now?


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Do you really have a block set 12 feet from the ground!?



Yes.


----------



## treebilly

Doc, you couldn't of said that better. 

Slept in till 8 am today. Was startled as hell by how light it was and almost clobbered my 3 year old that snuck into bed with us last night. Made every one breakfast


Then I did some weed whacking. I was like a samurai in battle up until I caught a garter snake and the bastid ended up on me. The weed eater is laying somewhere on the creek bank still. I decided the zero turn was much safer so I mowed. Then I hooked up the TM to the bobcat and busted up some big rounds. After that I had to deal with family birthdays. Don't these people know that Sunday is my only day to get things done around the house and drink heavily!


----------



## no tree to big

JeffGu said:


> *CUSTOMER:* _"But, if you cut those big limbs off the tree, they could land on the propane tank and blow the house up!"_
> *ME:* _"Don't worry, we'll use finesse and the latest high-tech methods to ensure they land in a predetermined target zone."
> _
> And then, we did this...



I watched it like 12 times I still don know whatthehell just happened 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodyjiw

JeffGu said:


> *CUSTOMER:* _"But, if you cut those big limbs off the tree, they could land on the propane tank and blow the house up!"_
> *ME:* _"Don't worry, we'll use finesse and the latest high-tech methods to ensure they land in a predetermined target zone."
> _
> And then, we did this...



[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JeffGu

no tree to big said:


> ...I still don know whatthehell just happened...



I just cut narrow facecuts in the stems, backcut to a 2.5" hinge, and yanked the bastards off the tree with a pickup truck.
The one on the ground, the tip was about 30' past the propane tank and butt was 5' away. That last one shot on past the tip of the first one. Must have gone about 35'.

NOTE: If you maximize the video it's easier to see what's going on.


----------



## Zale

Are you a graduate of the Murph Felling Institute?


----------



## Zale

treebilly said:


> Doc, you couldn't of said that better.
> 
> Slept in till 8 am today. Was startled as hell by how light it was and almost clobbered my 3 year old that snuck into bed with us last night. Made every one breakfast
> View attachment 518332
> 
> Then I did some weed whacking. I was like a samurai in battle up until I caught a garter snake and the bastid ended up on me. The weed eater is laying somewhere on the creek bank still. I decided the zero turn was much safer so I mowed. Then I hooked up the TM to the bobcat and busted up some big rounds. After that I had to deal with family birthdays. Don't these people know that Sunday is my only day to get things done around the house and drink heavily!



I see the eggs and home fries but what the hell is the gray stuff?


----------



## treebilly

The pan I tossed everything in when done! Do you mean the sausage patties? Yeah not the best light and a cell phone pic to boot. I cooked everything on a cast iron griddle on my grill. I can stand by the grill early in the morning in my boxers, cooking breakfast, and sipping on a beer. Sunday's only of course. When I'm feeling ornery, I'll go to church with beer on my breath and make all the rightious upset. I just tell them that God still loves me and I'm forgiven.
And I lied. Those are my eggs. The rest of the family wanted scrambled


----------



## Zale

I'm sure God does still love you and you will be forgiven but your cholesterol will get you in the end.


----------



## treebilly

Got to eat good on my only day off and I'm pretty sure I burn enough calories to flush out the grease. Breakfast foods are my weakness. My wife keeps me eating healthy the rest of the time.


----------



## treebilly

Hope I'm remembering this right. How's retirement treating you?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Are you a graduate of the Murph Felling Institute?



We'll know for sure if a tailgate sharpening episode comes along.

I was listening to the radio in the truck the other day. The guy was talking about misusing the IA teacher's file, and saying how this giant hand would come down outta nowhere and grapple his hand in mid backdrag. Lol. I had to chuckle at that one thinking of old murph. Some funny stuff right there.


----------



## Zale

treebilly said:


> Hope I'm remembering this right. How's retirement treating you?



Not to bad but I'm only semi-retired. I still climb for myself while I'm taking classes. If everything goes according to plan, I should be on the ground permanently in another year.


----------



## dbl612

Zale said:


> Not to bad but I'm only semi-retired. I still climb for myself while I'm taking classes. If everything goes according to plan, I should be on the ground permanently in another year.


as long as you are not IN the ground


----------



## Pelorus

Zapped this pine today, then "rescued" a cat up a tree. (successfully - the cat survived, but it's incredible how they resist being yanked off a limb). The appreciative morbidly obese owner hears my truck start, and the starter / flywheel noise is kinda nasty....tells me he is a licensed GM mechanic, and I need a starter shim, and he has a box of these shims, and it's only a ten minute job (see where this is going?)...

So, 45 minutes later, with the front of my truck jacked up in his dirt driveway, he tells me he thought my truck was a V8 (it's not, duh) and he doesn't have a shim. Bingo. And apparently that's how you score a free cat retrieval.


----------



## JeffGu

Probably wasn't even his cat...


----------



## Pelorus

His wife and little kids were also there.
During the time he was screwing around with my truck, he managed to smoke 4 cigarettes (my daughter was counting), and drink a can of Pepsi, a carton of chocolate milk, and a Coors Light. All the while telling me about repairing Audis and Benz's. 
We couldn't get outta there quick enough...I was worried he was gonna die under my truck, and with those kids standing there, I'd have to do CPR on the brute.


----------



## JeffGu

Well, you see? You upset the poor cat's attempts to commit suicide, obviously.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Did you charge him for the hour he wasted ?? Or maybe that was his evil plan all along ....." after he rescues my cat I'll just annoy him with my retard skills so he forgets to charge me for the cat retrieval "


----------



## Pelorus

Just how does one go about trying to collect coin from a family of hicks with a brood of small kids living in squalor in a rented shack? 
A pro bono cultural experience...
Just wish in hindsight that I had escaped as soon as the damn cat was reunited with it's loving family.


----------



## Zale

Sometimes it's better to just let it go. You did a good deed.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Hummm ...... pro-bono you say...... I generaly try to avoid any of that.... As far as collecting coin I think they frown on waterboarding outside of 3rd world countries I'll think on that for a bit


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Airknife all day. 15 root crown ex's and a soil decompaction on a catalpa. That's my story


----------



## Zale

Heat index of 107 degrees today. The nice thing about working for myself while I take classes is that I can say "Phuket, I'm going home". That's a beautiful thing.


----------



## acer-kid

Sat on my couch, in my underwear with a bag of ice on my nuts, eating lucky charms. Too hot today. As mentioned above.. "phuket"


----------



## JeffGu

All day long... at least it only got up to 85* F today...


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Built a smoker so I can dispose of the Apple trees customers keep getting rid of.


----------



## 13TreeWorks




----------



## JeffGu

Dragged a big trailer load of firewood from jobsite (60 miles away) to the shop... a block away, the alternator went out on the truck. Guy I bought it from said he had just replaced it, and sure as hell, it looked new. It was, however, making funny noises and clearly wasn't working. My hillbilly neighbor had a Blazer he was going to haul to the scrapyard with a blown 4.3L V6 in it (same as in the truck) so we pulled both alternators so we could swap them out. Taking the one out of the truck, I discovered that the alternator bracket, a large cast aluminum monstrosity on these, was broken. No problem, we swapped it out, too. Looking at it later, we discovered that it had been JB Welded together. The guy must have run out of duct tape and superglue. I have a feeling that the vibration from that might have been what killed the alternator. But at least the truck is back running.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Wonder what that mount would of cost to buy from GM ?? Oh well JB weld FTW !!!!


----------



## Stayalert

flopped a tilted (storm blow over) White Pine that was all hung up in neighboring trees back upright and then over into a meadow for processing....saved a ton of time processing it in the meadow instead of trying to get it processed while all hung up...After I brushed it out I stood the stick back up so the soil, stump, etc layed all flat again...Then I dropped the stick. Landcruiser Powah!


----------



## Stayalert

tree was ~55' tall 30"DBH


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Dragged a big trailer load of firewood from jobsite (60 miles away) to the shop... a block away, the alternator went out on the truck. Guy I bought it from said he had just replaced it, and sure as hell, it looked new. It was, however, making funny noises and clearly wasn't working. My hillbilly neighbor had a Blazer he was going to haul to the scrapyard with a blown 4.3L V6 in it (same as in the truck) so we pulled both alternators so we could swap them out. Taking the one out of the truck, I discovered that the alternator bracket, a large cast aluminum monstrosity on these, was broken. No problem, we swapped it out, too. Looking at it later, we discovered that it had been JB Welded together. The guy must have run out of duct tape and superglue. I have a feeling that the vibration from that might have been what killed the alternator. But at least the truck is back running.
> 
> View attachment 519749


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Stayalert said:


> flopped a tilted (storm blow over) White Pine that was all hung up in neighboring trees back upright and then over into a meadow for processing....saved a ton of time processing it in the meadow instead of trying to get it processed while all hung up...After I brushed it out I stood the stick back up so the soil, stump, etc layed all flat again...Then I dropped the stick. Landcruiser Powah!




I got a little sick in the tummy whenst I saw the truck go backwards.


----------



## Zale

Relax, they're pros.


----------



## tree MDS

Ash thirty, baby.


----------



## tree MDS

Oops. Lol...


----------



## treebilly

What was the oops? I've been graced with locust trees for the last two weeks. I suppose I'll be back on ash removals soon enough. 
Good stuff MDS


----------



## Erwin

JeffGu said:


> Dragged a big trailer load of firewood from jobsite (60 miles away) to the shop... a block away, the alternator went out on the truck. Guy I bought it from said he had just replaced it, and sure as hell, it looked new. It was, however, making funny noises and clearly wasn't working. My hillbilly neighbor had a Blazer he was going to haul to the scrapyard with a blown 4.3L V6 in it (same as in the truck) so we pulled both alternators so we could swap them out. Taking the one out of the truck, I discovered that the alternator bracket, a large cast aluminum monstrosity on these, was broken. No problem, we swapped it out, too. Looking at it later, we discovered that it had been JB Welded together. The guy must have run out of duct tape and superglue. I have a feeling that the vibration from that might have been what killed the alternator. But at least the truck is back running.
> 
> View attachment 519749


 exactly what happened to me couple days ago. I bought a new to me 97 GMC C7500 topkick bucket truck. The alternator broke at the same place. I noticed that because the belt was so crooked it makes jarring noise.


----------



## Erwin

did a removal of two black locust trees past Saturday. both are rotten below root collar. You can see through the holes. It wasn't a bad job. Just learnt a new thing the hard way. the thing was infested heavily by ants and there is a lots of dirt build up on the inside of the stump, killed two of my new chains.


----------



## Erwin

Also, this was the first time I brought mw new to me bucked truck to a real job. never used a bucket before. everything went well and quite an enjoyable experience. right after I was done with the bucket, while lowering myself about 10 feet above the ground, a line busted and shooting oil straight up. ground guys was able to kill the engine so it won't lose all the hydraulic oil. came down from a ladder, switched to lower control, folded it back together and drove it home. Quite dramatic for a bucket newbie, but could b a lot worse. I'm grateful! Now I simply go back to my trusted old home made F350 chip truck until I figure out how to fix the hydraulic line.


----------



## Erwin

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 521028
> View attachment 521029
> View attachment 521030
> 
> Oops. Lol...


 tree MDS, Im new in bucket truck. Why are you not using your bucket? I understand that that tree might be higher then the bucket can reach. but why not use it to get you as high as it can go and climb from there? just trying to learn. Thx. Erwin


----------



## Erwin

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 521028
> View attachment 521029
> View attachment 521030
> 
> Oops. Lol...


 Judging from how far it sticks out front and back of the truck, it must be a quite tall bucket.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Erwin said:


> Also, this was the first time I brought mw new to me bucked truck to a real job. never used a bucket before. everything went well and quite an enjoyable experience. right after I was done with the bucket, while lowering myself about 10 feet above the ground, a line busted and shooting oil straight up. ground guys was able to kill the engine so it won't lose all the hydraulic oil. came down from a ladder, switched to lower control, folded it back together and drove it home. Quite dramatic for a bucket newbie, but could b a lot worse. I'm grateful! Now I simply go back to my trusted old home made F350 chip truck until I figure out how to fix the hydraulic line.



You could of disengaged the PTO,,
how did you use the lower controls without the truck running?
Also, was the fluid "shooting oil straight up" while you were using the lower controls?,
Jeff


----------



## Erwin

You are right about disengage the PTO instead of shutting off the engine. However I'm not sure my ground guy knows how to do that. Plus it's faster to turn the key. 
Once i switched to lower control panel, I then started the engine with the hydraulic only to the out riggers. Then I switched to the boom as I watch the broken line to make sure oil does not shoot out. As I operate from the lower to fold both booms to transport position there is still quite some oil coming down the inside of the lower boom. But much less.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Erwin said:


> You are right about disengage the PTO instead of shutting off the engine. However I'm not sure my ground guy knows how to do that. Plus it's faster to turn the key.
> Once i switched to lower control panel, I then started the engine with the hydraulic only to the out riggers. Then I switched to the boom as I watch the broken line to make sure oil does not shoot out. As I operate from the lower to fold both booms to transport position there is still quite some oil coming down the inside of the lower boom. But much less.



You better go back and get it cleaned up before you have problem.


----------



## Erwin

Opened up the access holes today and found out what's going on. There was a splice right at the first lower access hole. The splicing hardware is about 10 inches long. The hose under the splice popped out. 
I'll just cut a small piece out, reconnect and fill up the fluid, soap and power wash all the oil off the truck. 

Question: do I need, if so how do I prime the lines or just that line? Do I just crack open the fitting of that line on top? Thx. Erwin


----------



## Erwin

Dr. When you say clean up so you just mean clean the spill on the truck, platform or is there anything else I need to know. Thx for your input.


----------



## Erwin

Looking at splicing parts on AW site I know now that thing is indeed a splicing kit from B/A products.


----------



## gorman

Erwin said:


> Dr. When you say clean up so you just mean clean the spill on the truck, platform or is there anything else I need to know. Thx for your input.



Go back and clean up the job site so you don't get an insurance claim. Is this the first line you've blown on a jobsite? I wouldn't underestimate a pissed homeowner.


----------



## Erwin

I already did that the day it happened. Plenty detergent and power wash. 

Yes. This is not only my first line break, and it happened On the first time use of my very first bucket truck. Erwin


----------



## Erwin

Gorman. Thx for the concern. I fill all my time with friendly referrals. When it happened the home owner seems to feel more sorry for my then I do to myself. But I still clean it up super well


----------



## treebilly

No bleeding of the lines is necessary. Just run it through a few cycles from the lower controls. Supposed to be done daily before getting in anyhow.


----------



## Erwin

Thanks Treebilly. I was trying really hard to figure out how to prime the system. Rather not do it. The system is at least 10 gal low on fluis now. Got 15 gal AW46 to put in tomorrow.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Erwin said:


> tree MDS, Im new in bucket truck. Why are you not using your bucket? I understand that that tree might be higher then the bucket can reach. but why not use it to get you as high as it can go and climb from there? just trying to learn. Thx. Erwin


If you're going to climb out of the bucket, you need to have your groundies get the bucket out of the way so you don't hit it later. 

Whenever I go to the dump, my groundies, no matter how green, operate the lower controls to lift the bucket so we can dump. They need the experience of using the lower controls should you get into trouble. They also need to practice doing bucket rescues.

Given you have an older truck that may have more hydraulic issues, you may want to consider carrying a throwline in the bucket with you. Should you get stuck up high where you can't climb down a ladder, you can drop the throwline and have your belt and rope sent up to you so you can rappel out of the bucket. Or hope your groundies can throw the throwline 65'.

Hydraulic fluid will kill grass real quick and can be a ***** to clean from a driveway.


----------



## Erwin

Was thinking about carrying a short 70 feet throw line. Then realized that there are times I do work alone so I decided to carry a 8mm recreational role in the bucket.


----------



## mckeetree

I got into with a builder over shorting us $1,000 on some removals. The guy then proceeded to provide me with "his" copy of the contract which he has altered. When I produced
the original he starts in with "That's been altered! I'm not going for that you bastard! That's been modified"!


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> I got into with a builder over shorting us $1,000 on some removals. The guy then proceeded to provide me with "his" copy of the contract which he has altered. When I produced
> the original he starts in with "That's been altered! I'm not going for that you bastard! That's been modified"!



This sucks. This is one of the reasons I submit proposals via email. It's on my computer, my server, and their server.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Just how does one go about trying to collect coin from a family of hicks with a brood of small kids living in squalor in a rented shack?
> A pro bono cultural experience...
> Just wish in hindsight that I had escaped as soon as the damn cat was reunited with it's loving family.



Cat Mafia?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I got into with a builder over shorting us $1,000 on some removals. The guy then proceeded to provide me with "his" copy of the contract which he has altered. When I produced
> the original he starts in with "That's been altered! I'm not going for that you bastard! That's been modified"!



You got a sig, you get paid
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Hot and humid again today. My crew was the last one in again and completely whooped. The boss is happy we're knocking stuff out. The guys are happy come payday because we have all the overtime we want. And I'm happy because I might not need to get a loan to put an addition on my house if we can keep it going. 
As miserable as it was at work, it was a beautiful day


----------



## chief116

Killed some trees, pruned some others. Tomorrow I'll kill some bugs.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Hot and humid again today. My crew was the last one in again and completely whooped. The boss is happy we're knocking stuff out. The guys are happy come payday because we have all the overtime we want. And I'm happy because I might not need to get a loan to put an addition on my house if we can keep it going.
> As miserable as it was at work, it was a beautiful day



Keep it up, bro!,
Everyday is a beautiful day when you make it home,
Our guy's are getting massive overtime,
Get er done,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

I just tell my crew that the bank don't give a **** what the weather is like, they still want that payment every month. I'm just great full to have guys that actually agree.


----------



## Seedling345

filmed me a little fly **** lmao

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erwin

Put brand new hydraulic supply lines on my new bucket truck yesterday. Costed me $580 for a 56 feet line and a 9 feet line. Took it out today for a small job. I think that I do like it over clbing. Hopefully I can use it for at least 20% of my jobs.


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## jefflovstrom

Just saying, I have had beautiful days since the last time I said this,,,
I also had a suprise for me when I got to the office, 
The owner came down and left me some saws ,,whoo!
You know I am gonna post the pic,,,
It was a beautiful day,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Just saying, I have had beautiful days since the last time I said this,,,
> I also had a suprise for me when I got to the office,
> The owner came down and left me some saws ,,whoo!
> You know I am gonna post the pic,,,
> It was a beautiful day,
> Jeff



If any of those are 261's let me know how they do. I'm tearing my hair out over mine.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Finally figured out why they have me using my mower up at the horse farm as I broke a blade which about hit my shin. What a bunch of pussies up there. All afraid to break their lawnmowers. Not me. I ain't afraid to break anything, in fact, I will.

Happened upon a 75 dollar .22 semi-auto at the Walmart the other day. Been waiting for that for 20 years. Got my range all set up including a pilfered bale of hay for the bow. Don't have to much in the way of semi-auto but it got me thinking, " Why are we paying taxes?"

Ever since I tried to get a dumpster in that farm they have been looking at the county owned access bridge. They dropped the weight limit to 7 tons from 10 which still does accommodate my trucks, and they cored it and have white paint all over it. The only other way in is through some bitter lady's property so I ask myself, " how much decrepit ***** will I eat"? In all honesty I am kinda looking forward to the chance. Is it me?

I used a friend's saddle the other day to set a rope in a conifer, he had a Lockjack on his lanyard. I don't think I would use one myself but I had no qualms about repelling down the stiff half inch 3 strand that I tied to my winch hook. 

I have a canoe at my friend's house up from the horse farm and I think if it rains hard enough this weekend I might drive it down from his house to the horse farm where I am about sick and tired of all these horse farm chicks who think they are tough girls.

I was cutting the grass up there the other day when one came out in her underwear and said she was going to a concert. She had a cooler so I asked her for a beer, she went back into her house and brought me a warm beer so **** them. Really, that was a test and they ****ing failed. Good luck finding anybody else to clean up that ****ing farm. Bunch of ****ing slumlords is what they are. I never liked horse farmers. Scum, each and every one and I can prove it. The horses themselves are allright. I pulled a dead cherry off the fence the other day and got stung and started bitching and crying. The horses came over to see if I was OK but no one else.

Lots of dead oak trees right now.


----------



## jefflovstrom

MS661, (2) MS461, and MS352


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> MS661, (2) MS461, and MS352
> View attachment 525892



Gonna need just a little bit more than that to get me aroused to the point I actually put out on a daily basis.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Gonna need just a little bit more than that to get me aroused to the point I actually put out on a daily basis.



nah, those will be in the office for a while, I did not need them but nice to have new saws.
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu

jefflovstrom said:


> ...I did not need them but nice to have new saws.



Well, in that case... I don't need an MS-661 so send me one, anyway.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Under that desk are a couple of MS201TC's,,
a couple of other saws,, I think my Boss just likes to buy me saws,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

Got my climb right pads for my spikes yesterday. So nice to climb pain free. I did two tall sugar pines next to a house. They thought it would take all day. Was able to piece one down, even with the bark falling off and some big cracks in it. Put some straps around it so it wouldn't fall a part on me while taking the top. The other dead pine over hung the house. I confused everybody when I srt'd up. I put in a tipping line and took a big top branches and all, then a big section, branches and all, then pulled over the stick with all the branches. Took 45 min. They had planed on limbing the whole thing first. Its funny how some people get stuck on doing things one way.


----------



## Seedling345

beastmaster said:


> Got my climb right pads for my spikes yesterday. So nice to climb pain free. I did two tall sugar pines next to a house. They thought it would take all day. Was able to piece one down, even with the bark falling off and some big cracks in it. Put some straps around it so it wouldn't fall a part on me while taking the top. The other dead pine over hung the house. I confused everybody when I srt'd up. I put in a tipping line and took a big top branches and all, then a big section, branches and all, then pulled over the stick with all the branches. Took 45 min. They had planed on limbing the whole thing first. Its funny how some people get stuck on doing things one way.


I had a job like this at the beggining of the summer owner thought it would take all day it was a 60 footish maple 2 branches went over the house just cut those off n came down and dropped it the home owners face was priceless he thought forsure his house was a gonner. Landed me a 100 dollar tip on that job he was fairly impressed 

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I think I'm gonna really enjoy having this truck around.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 526123
> I think I'm gonna really enjoy having this truck around.



Now you need another chipper. [emoji38]

What's the gvw?


----------



## treebilly

Nice looking truck mds. What make are the chip bodies?


----------



## Ben84

We have a 2014 ram 5500, gvw is 19,500, with a 26,000 combination. awesome running truck, plenty of power pulling a bandit 1590.


----------



## Seedling345

About to go take down a little spruce for a buddies uncle will post pics shortly

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Nice looking truck mds. What make are the chip bodies?



Thanks man. Southco bodies.


----------



## tree MDS

Ben84 said:


> We have a 2014 ram 5500, gvw is 19,500, with a 26,000 combination. awesome running truck, plenty of power pulling a bandit 1590.



Seems like a pretty nice truck so far (had better!!$$). What's this 26,000 combination about, exactly? I hate to bring all this up, but I never really understood that whole combined weight deal.


----------



## JeffGu

It was an orange creamsickle kind of day...


----------



## Pelorus

That saw and bar looks nu, Gu.
Good on ya


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Seems like a pretty nice truck so far (had better!!$$). What's this 26,000 combination about, exactly? I hate to bring all this up, but I never really understood that whole combined weight deal.



Seriously?

Its the limit of what you can weigh towing a trailer.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Seems like a pretty nice truck so far (had better!!$$). What's this 26,000 combination about, exactly? I hate to bring all this up, but I never really understood that whole combined weight deal.



In some states you need a class b for towing combined over 26k. Maybe that's why.


----------



## treebilly

Class A in Ohio.


----------



## JeffGu

Pelorus said:


> That saw and bar looks nu, Gu.



Good eye, Dave. The bar is brand new, the saw is my backup 201 and has maybe 12 hours on it. Bought two of the bars, and swapped this one out, first. I'll keep the Stihl bars for backups.
I clean my saws up at the end of every work day, so I can keep them shiny for quite awhile. Only takes me a few minutes per saw, cuz I use a small, electric power washer. Sooner or later, I'll accidentally take a pic of one of them when they're still cruddy looking, and people will actually think I use them.


----------



## Ben84

tree MDS said:


> Seems like a pretty nice truck so far (had better!!$$). What's this 26,000 combination about, exactly? I hate to bring all this up, but I never really understood that whole combined weight deal.[/QUOTE
> 
> The gvw is weight of truck and cargo, the combination is weight of truck cargo and trailer combined


----------



## beastmaster

Had to piece out a big pondarosa pine to protect a bug. We work with bio breathing down our necks. Their there to make sure we don't harm any protective trees. Yesterday i learn about the elderberry. Its not indangered its self, but a beetle that lives in it is. A simple tree that could of been free felled had to to climbed. The bark was falling off it, it had conks ten ft. up,


----------



## dbl612

beastmaster said:


> Had to piece out a big pondarosa pine to protect a bug. We work with bio breathing down our necks. Their there to make sure we don't harm any protective trees. Yesterday i learn about the elderberry. Its not indangered its self, but a beetle that lives in it is. A simple tree that could of been free felled had to to climbed. The bark was falling off it, it had conks ten ft. up,


thank god we have california to complicate our lives. the baloney they start there slowly spreads east and ruins everything in its path. governor moonbeam needs some cement shoes, along with his followers.


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Had to piece out a big pondarosa pine to protect a bug. We work with bio breathing down our necks. Their there to make sure we don't harm any protective trees. Yesterday i learn about the elderberry. Its not indangered its self, but a beetle that lives in it is. A simple tree that could of been free felled had to to climbed. The bark was falling off it, it had conks ten ft. up,



ha,,I know!
Jeff


----------



## Zale

What kind of beetle are you left-coasters trying to save?


----------



## KenJax Tree

Zale said:


> What kind of beetle are you left-coasters trying to save?


Dung beetle


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> ha,,I know!
> Jeff



You found out that


Zale said:


> What kind of beetle are you left-coasters trying to save?



Long horn edleberry beetle(sp?) Its a borer that only lives in this shrub. It doesn't kill the tree. What amazes me is someone found this bug, and determine its endangered.
Whats kind of funny about this whole story is after i climbed the tree took a top and a big piece, the feller dropped the stick taking out half the elderberry shrub. Oops.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> What kind of beetle are you left-coasters trying to save?



Bark beetle
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Took out a red maple on a beautiful lake. Later on my ground guys put the rigging line on a fresh pile of mastiff poo.


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS likes,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 527253
> The MDS likes,,,




Nice, Stubs is the best.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, having a separate truck for wood (or whatever) and to tow the tractor kicks ass. What a difference already. We're destroying these local jobs now. I even got the one ton out for topsoil/plywood carrying this week.


----------



## tree MDS

But I really owe a special thanks to whatever ball-less ********** it was that snitched me out to the DEEP early this spring. Now the MDS is a licensed CT arborist as well. I can't says I would've found the motivation to take care of that while working six, seven days a week if it wasn't for him. Lol. Here's to you (whoever you are), you ball-less, come guzzling **********,, for all you do!!


----------



## Zale

Who is the DEEP?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Who is the DEEP?



Department of Energy and Environmental Protection. Basically the tree police. CT has Arborist Law, so you need a license to prune (etc) or advertise it. I never changed my old ads from when my company was registered with the DEEP before, so some jealous little snitch picked up on it. Whatever, my bad. I'm all set now, so that's the end of that ********.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Nice, Stubs is the best.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, having a separate truck for wood (or whatever) and to tow the tractor kicks ass. What a difference already. We're destroying these local jobs now. I even got the one ton out for topsoil/plywood carrying this week.
> View attachment 527354




Yeah, it looks exciting! Looks like you have some good help, I wouldn't want clowns drive those. I wouldn't drive them either, I would scrape them, probably break the mirrors off the MOOSE right off the bat. 4X4?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Working on my Bandit 2007 Bandit XP - No auto feed- suspect electrical.

The tach is in limp mode the display read a fault code at all times. I followed troubleshooting. The magnetic pick - up that screws into the bell housing seems to high of ohm, about 50 than spec which is 150. It said to check VAC at alt and mag-pu. I only read DC at the alt and nothing at mag.

I took out mag and inspect. Seem slight gouging on tip, clean and replace to factory spec.


Then I took the clutch cover off, broke a bolt, drilled and got an Easy Out worked, I used magnets to stop filings from going in clutch.

Had to take belt cover off to drill out bolt, found broken weld, fixed that.

I need to find a cable luber. I used to have one.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, having a separate truck for wood (or whatever) and to tow the tractor kicks ass. What a difference already. We're destroying these local jobs now. I even got the one ton out for topsoil/plywood carrying this week.
> View attachment 527354




I would drive the Chevy... and maybe Stubs but only for fun.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I would drive the Chevy... and maybe Stubs but only for fun.



I like the chevy even more now that I have The Ram. I just bought THE RAM, for my ARBORIST PRUNING DIVISION. lol


----------



## beastmaster

Lop and scatter. The theory is bark beetles are poor flyers, so if all the slash is cut up in small pieces, there won't be nothing for them to take flight.


----------



## Zale

How does cutting the pieces smaller prevent their spread?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> How does cutting the pieces smaller prevent their spread?



This is a very good question. I would tell you, but as I am an arborist now, it'll have to cost you,,, lol


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 527253
> The MDS likes,,,


tree ****.


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> tree ****.


why is **** considered a bad word? would pornography be better for the idiot censors on this page?


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> tree ****.



What'd I do now!!?? Lol


----------



## beastmaster

Zale said:


> How does cutting the pieces smaller prevent their spread?


Realistically, probably nothing. But this was put in place originally by the forests service. Most bark beetles are notoriously bad flyers. The often use the prevailing winds as can be seen in dead trees going down wind on a Ridge. So if they can't get a boost by jumping off at hight they can't go far. Or so protocol says.
True or not, when every pine and fir in the area is infested its a moot point. Still beats removing logs and chipping slash which has to be done 100 ft from a road or on privite property.


----------



## gorman

If those trees were infected getting them on the ground cut up would definitely reduce a forest fire potential.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> What'd I do now!!?? Lol


you did nothing, i just commented your equipment looked like tree pornography and the word was blanked out by some watchdog that thought it was a bad word. whoever that is hasn't done much tree work, there are a lot worse words and terms used.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> you did nothing, i just commented your equipment looked like tree pornography and the word was blanked out by some watchdog that thought it was a bad word. whoever that is hasn't done much tree work, there are a lot worse words and terms used.



I figured that out after I responded. Was a little lost for a second there. I had to summon my arborist powers, then it came to me.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 527253
> The MDS likes,,,



About those new 6.7 dodges, do you need to take the cab off to access the engine like all the ford diesels?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> About those new 6.7 dodges, do you need to take the cab off to access the engine like all the ford diesels?



I talked with my mechanic about this a little before I decided. He asked me if I've even seen under the hood of a new ford, said you could take a piss on it and not one drop will reach the ground.


----------



## treebilly

Which just reaffirms what I've been saying my whole life. That blue oval looks just like the urinal mint in the port-a-pottie. Piss on them things


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I talked with my mechanic about this a little before I decided. He asked me if I've even seen under the hood of a new ford, said you could take a piss on it and not one drop will reach the ground.



So I assume there's some room to put a baby arm in there. Good, I'm glad Cummins learned from ford's mistake. The first time I saw the ford 6.7 I thought it was a cruel joke.


----------



## Seedling345

Got rained out before we even started. Was gonna clim in the rain the the thunder and light started sooooo we had to reschedule

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Workie, workie. Back at my hemlock hedge from hell today. 50 and drizzling seems like a good day for such a project. I don't even care really,, just want this piece of crap out of my life so I can move onto some fun jobs with a clear conscience. Maybe the sun will come out this week too. That would be nice.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Hope you're making decent money on that hedge. Nothing worse than a job from hell that is also a loser.


----------



## Seedling345

Been working on a wall for a flower bed at the madres house she didnt want them to line up. The cedar stake are only temporary to hold the logs inplace so i can drill half inch holes and sink rebar directly through the logs into the dirt half way done.









Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Seedling345 said:


> Been working on a wall for a flower bed at the madres house she didnt want them to line up. The cedar stake are only temporary to hold the logs inplace so i can drill half inch holes and sink rebar directly through the logs into the dirt half way done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk



Cool! A termite farm!


----------



## Seedling345

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Cool! A termite farm!


#termitelivesmatter. Lmfao honestly didnt think of that but i built a little shanty with logs a few years back its still standing

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Holy red-neck garden!!! Hahaha,, that thing's awesome!!


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> Hope you're making decent money on that hedge. Nothing worse than a job from hell that is also a loser.



Not gonna lie and tell you I'm getting $200 an hour or anything, but it'll be a nice check when it's done. It's only about a quarter mile or less from the shop too, so that's nice.


----------



## Seedling345

tree MDS said:


> Holy red-neck garden!!! Hahaha,, that thing's awesome!![emoji23]


I wanna get some blue wisertia vine to cover the logs i think thatd look cool

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just a beautiful day here,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Just a beautiful day here,,,
> Jeff



Your beautiful day ain't got nothing on that red-neck flower bed!! Hahaha,,, just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Your beautiful day ain't got nothing on that red-neck flower bed!! Hahaha,,, just saying.



Yeah, that is an embarrassing pic,,but if you only ate hamburger meat, you do not what a steak taste like,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Seedling345

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, that is an embarrassing pic,,but if you only ate hamburger meat, you do not what a steak taste like,,,,
> Jeff


Embarrassed by something you didnt do?

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seedling345 said:


> Embarrassed by something you didnt do?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk



Yup,, that bad,,
Jeff


----------



## Seedling345

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup,, that bad,,
> Jeff


Damn wasnt aware someone elses actions was such a devastating blow to your ego. Prolly cripple you to know i cut live ash trees to do it also huh?


jefflovstrom said:


> Yup,, that bad,,
> Jeff




Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

All I did was try to split some firewood today. I'm pretty sure everyone within five miles stopped by to say hi. 15 years ago that would've been 3 people and I would've got something accomplished. Now it's way to many. I swear that when I win the lottery I'm buying West Virginia, kicking every one out, and living dead center of it. My neighbors really aren't that bad but they only show up when trying to get something done. 

It was a beautiful day here as well

And can you Michigan folk please quit advertising about the "north coast" on my local radio stations! Dear lord between those commercials and the election bill **** I'm gonna lose my mind


----------



## tree MDS

A little more trimming on the small end of the hedge (not in pic), and I'm free again. Yes!! Back to tree-taker-downer-guy!!! Nice.


----------



## tree MDS

Arborist, I tell you!!! Arborist!!!

Having that slimy little snitch-bag kick me in the balls and then run away was the best thing that ever happened to the MDS! Well, not really, but at least it motivated me. Thank you, Mr ball-less snitcher guy!!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Arborist, I tell you!!! Arborist!!!
> 
> Having that slimy little snitch-bag kick me in the balls and then run away was the best thing that ever happened to the MDS! Well, not really, but at least it motivated me. Thank you, Mr ball-less snitcher guy!!!



If you're pruning hedges then you're a landscaper. Shrubbist at best.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> If you're pruning hedges then you're a landscaper. Shrubbist at best.



That hedge would take you over its knee and chuckle as it spanked your ass. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Shrubbist was funny though,,,


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> A little more trimming on the small end of the hedge (not in pic), and I'm free again. Yes!! Back to tree-taker-downer-guy!!! Nice.
> View attachment 529352



Hope your truck did not drop one drop of anything on that driveway, right?
Those really nice pavers they pay so much for and when you leave, they go out and look for anything they can find on those pavers. I always take pics before and after,,
You have a really cool boom truck btw, we had to get rid of our rear mount 2 months ago,,CARB,,,
Great pic's, and winter is coming, (for you) ,lol,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Do you use a hedge trimmer? Cause if u do I got a mexican that would get it done in about an hour tops 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## treebilly

Back on ROW clearings for the gas company. It's been two whole days and nobody has threatened to sue or shoot me yet. Starting off better than last season! I don't really enjoy this kind of work but I also realized last February that there are not many people in our industry ( let alone in Ohio) that can have unlimited overtime all winter long. Do I really want to work those hours? Hell no! But I also would like to have no mortgage in a couple of years.


----------



## Zale

If you can pay off your mortgage in a couple of years, more power to you. I'm sure the wife will understand.


----------



## domonick

I did alot of palm trimmings people are getting ready for hurricane Matthew.


----------



## tree MDS

A few more odds and ends to fill up the new truck,, or the international, whichever. The plan is eventually just having everything I could possibly need on both trucks, so no switching gear around each time one truck stays at the shop, or whatever. Is kinda fun setting up a new truck. We already put the plywood down in the boxes a couple weeks back.


----------



## Zale

What are you using for blocks? Have you tried the fancy rings?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> What are you using for blocks? Have you tried the fancy rings?



Just the large cmi stainless steel. I just have the one long sling and x ring that I use for the grcs. That actually worked out real well (as I figured it would). I don't think I'll be rigging with the triple rings (or whatever they're feeding us now) anytime soon.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Chrome plated port a wrap,,is the price more? 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Chrome plated port a wrap,,is the price more?
> Jeff



I think it's polished stainless, lovestrom.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Shrubbist was funny though,,,


----------



## tree MDS

Some box shots to break up all this bush chit chat. Lol.


----------



## Zale

Nice set up.


----------



## crotchclimber

This morning K Joe and I removed a 20" silver maple from an old couple's front yard. It was the kind of job I don't enjoy as an arborist. There was not one defect with the tree or problem it was causing. They said "We're too old to rake the leaves." So they paid us $675 to cut it down and grind the stump. I'm sure that could have paid for someone to rake the leaves for the rest of their lives. Anyway, they shot the whole thing on video so maybe I'll get some footage of me running the bucket.


----------



## tree MDS

crotchclimber said:


> This morning K Joe and I removed a 20" silver maple from an old couple's front yard. It was the kind of job I don't enjoy as an arborist. There was not one defect with the tree or problem it was causing. They said "We're too old to rake the leaves." So they paid us $675 to cut it down and grind the stump. I'm sure that could have paid for someone to rake the leaves for the rest of their lives. Anyway, they shot the whole thing on video so maybe I'll get some footage of me running the bucket.



As an arborist, this is the sort of thing I hate to hear about. Please allow me to slide the virtual box of tissues over your way.


----------



## dbl612

crotchclimber said:


> This morning K Joe and I removed a 20" silver maple from an old couple's front yard. It was the kind of job I don't enjoy as an arborist. There was not one defect with the tree or problem it was causing. They said "We're too old to rake the leaves." So they paid us $675 to cut it down and grind the stump. I'm sure that could have paid for someone to rake the leaves for the rest of their lives. Anyway, they shot the whole thing on video so maybe I'll get some footage of me running the bucket.


prices sure are depressed in your area


----------



## Griff93

dbl612, What would something like that pay in your area? That's on the low side for here depending on what is around the tree. I sold a maple removal last week for $550 including the stump but it's around a 14" tree. There's a fence on one side of it but otherwise wide open. Part of what you have to look at in different areas is cost of living. Here a nice 1800 sq ft house in a decent neighborhood on a 1/2 acre is usually around $140K to $160K for instance.


----------



## crotchclimber

dbl612 said:


> prices sure are depressed in your area


There were no obstacles around the tree and it took us under two hours without the stump grind so the price seemed alright to me. We could have felled it but I had the bucket truck so I used it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

crotchclimber said:


> There were no obstacles around the tree and it took us under two hours without the stump grind so the price seemed alright to me. We could have felled it but I had the bucket truck so I used it.



Just curious,,why use the bucket?
I always feel that the bucket is kinda in the way if you can fell it.
Jeff


----------



## crotchclimber

jefflovstrom said:


> Just curious,,why use the bucket?
> I always feel that the bucket is kinda in the way if you can fell it.
> Jeff


It would have been partially in the street and neighbor's lawn if felled.


----------



## jefflovstrom

crotchclimber said:


> It would have been partially in the street and neighbor's lawn if felled.



Ah,,I thought you said,,
There were no obstacles around the tree and it took us under two hours without the stump grind so the price seemed alright to me. We could have felled it but I had the bucket truck so I used it.
I guess that is why I am curious, 
so, you are saying you could not fell it, right?
Jeff


----------



## crotchclimber

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah,,I thought you said,,
> There were no obstacles around the tree and it took us under two hours without the stump grind so the price seemed alright to me. We could have felled it but I had the bucket truck so I used it.
> I guess that is why I am curious,
> so, you are saying you could not fell it, right?
> Jeff


I don't think it would have been much of a problem, as no one drove by the whole time we were there (quiet suburban street). I didn't really consider the felling option much since we had the bucket and it needed to be cut up small anyway for the 12" chipper. With the bucket I can mostly toss the branches toward the chipper so they are quick for the groundie to feed in rather than trying to untangle the branches of a felled tree. Felling would have probably required installing a tag line, but I didn't look at the balance closely. Plus it looked like they wanted some entertainment with the heavy equipment.


----------



## dbl612

Griff93 said:


> dbl612, What would something like that pay in your area? That's on the low side for here depending on what is around the tree. I sold a maple removal last week for $550 including the stump but it's around a 14" tree. There's a fence on one side of it but otherwise wide open. Part of what you have to look at in different areas is cost of living. Here a nice 1800 sq ft house in a decent neighborhood on a 1/2 acre is usually around $140K to $160K for instance.


i would think around here it would be double that at least.


----------



## crotchclimber

We try to shoot for $500/man/day. Stump grinding and crane work is more


----------



## BC WetCoast

Griff93 said:


> dbl612, What would something like that pay in your area? That's on the low side for here depending on what is around the tree. I sold a maple removal last week for $550 including the stump but it's around a 14" tree. There's a fence on one side of it but otherwise wide open. Part of what you have to look at in different areas is cost of living. Here a nice 1800 sq ft house in a decent neighborhood on a 1/2 acre is usually around $140K to $160K for instance.



Whereas around here, any single family house, on a 33' lot, that is more than 15 years old is considered a tear down and worth over 1 million.


----------



## Griff93

We did a backyard crane job today. Oak tree mostly over two houses, etc. 

It was a tight squeeze getting a 40 ton into the backyard. 





I'm the one in the tree cutting off pieces. 





Almost done. The crane laid over this whole log.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Where are you that you are in the shirt and shorts? Here the high today was 38*. Supposed to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Griff93

We're in Alabama. It was around 85 today. That's my helper in the first picture but I was also wearing shorts today.


----------



## tree MDS

That's crazy. Where'd you put the outriggers, in the guys living room? You would think those concrete slabs would've crumpled under that thing?


----------



## Griff93

That picture of the crane was backing into the backyard so we could set it up how we needed it. Here's where we set it up. 





We have only broken a driveway once with a crane. It was a 120,000 lbs crane vs an already cracked driveway.


----------



## Zale

I was wondering about the concrete pad myself.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

A freshly killed groundhog is like a balloon filled with jello.


----------



## Seedling345

^^^[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> A freshly killed groundhog is like a balloon filled with jello.



You need to cut back on those funny mushrooms on the breakfast pizza.


----------



## tree MDS

Pic of the day. A little cool for my taste, but nice.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> You need to cut back on those funny mushrooms on the breakfast pizza.




I had some chicken nest mushrooms the other day. I don't know the real name but I saw them on that show Filthy Riches. I saw some in the spring and they tasted good. The ones I saw yesterday were dried out.

The ones I have seen grow on maple roots.

I am moving in full bore at the horse farm: Wood shop, mechanic shop, a couple rooms in one of the houses to grow indoor bonsai and pot, etc.

I also kinda inherited a pretty big dump trailer ready to use.

Still got that ****ing boat though.


----------



## JeffGu

Hey... don't mess with that boat. By now, it's probably got federal protection as a wildlife habitat zone!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Had such a pissy day. I tossed a full load of firewood on the dump truck the other day then it started to make noise. So far I have 17 dollars and couple hours messing with it and it sounds like something broke loose big time this time.

So I have been hauling wood to Peabody's a half cord at a time in my little mower trailer ALL ****ING DAY! I think I got about 2.5 cords up there and stacked so far.

I would take the dump trailer but there is no room up at Peabody's for that unless we are going to work for real. Plus the dump trailer is filled with someone else's trash at the moment.

And of course the main road is shut down so the back road straight to Peabody's in overwrought with heavy traffic and the road is barely two lanes wide. I have been running the trailer off the side, wood bouncing out, axle dragging on the side of the road and burning gas, tires and oil cause I want to lay this wood in now.

Around 2 I starting drinking beers and hogging off with the 12 gauge and now have a headache.

Some day I will get my **** together.


----------



## Griff93

Mondays tree jobs. Lightning struck sweet gum between two houses.


----------



## Zale

Lots of little headaches.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor

Nice maple crane job for a friend today in the 44° drizzle over a busy 4 lane rd in town. Piece of cake. Tight set down area though


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Lots of little headaches.



Excederin


----------



## Griff93

Took down a good sized oak tree today.


----------



## miko0618

Just trimming all the projects


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Griff93 said:


> Took down a good sized oak tree today.



What's that rigging set up? Trying to pull limbs up with the mini?


----------



## tree MDS

Busy little job going on here..


----------



## Griff93

Yep. We do it quite frequently. As long as you stay within the limits of what the mini will pull, it works out great. We're able to lift limbs that weigh 1500 lbs or a bit more. It's kinda like having a little light duty crane. Notice there's a second BMG in the lower left corner of the picture. It's on my SK650. We were picking up the whole limbs that were coming out over the house with the bobcat and using the sk650 to grab the base of them as we lowered them down so we could point them at the chipper. The landing zone wasn't big enough to just lay them down. We had to set them down parallel to the side of the house. I think I've got some more picture of us lifting limbs on my phone which is currently dead. I'll try to post up some more later.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Structure pruned 3 neglected Austrian pines, Vista pruned two Japanese maples, structured two young Eastern white pines, and canopy cleaned a medium sized London plane. Nothing too exciting, just busy work preserving trees!


----------



## gorman

Felt my back starting to seize up last Friday so I took it easy and gave the guys Saturday off. By Sunday I was immobile. 
This has been a good opportunity for my understudy to step up with bucket and climbing work. I set the guys up in the morning and head back to my house to lay on the wood floor with a heating pad.


----------



## treesmith

Griff93 said:


> dbl612, What would something like that pay in your area? That's on the low side for here depending on what is around the tree. I sold a maple removal last week for $550 including the stump but it's around a 14" tree. There's a fence on one side of it but otherwise wide open. Part of what you have to look at in different areas is cost of living. Here a nice 1800 sq ft house in a decent neighborhood on a 1/2 acre is usually around $140K to $160K for instance.


Somewhere half that size in Melbourne is around $1,000,000+ depending on suburb


----------



## JeffGu

My house _*IS*_ only half that size. But then, I only paid $30K for it. Small towns in the midwest US are still the cheapest places to live, I think. Well, unless you want to live in a cardboard box under a bridge.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Shipping containers are pretty cheep to


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Felt my back starting to seize up last Friday so I took it easy and gave the guys Saturday off. By Sunday I was immobile.
> This has been a good opportunity for my understudy to step up with bucket and climbing work. I set the guys up in the morning and head back to my house to lay on the wood floor with a heating pad.



Yeah, you're no spring chicken anymore yourself. Hope you're feeling better.

I know I pushed my poor old body pretty hard this year. Was holding up pretty good till this annoying elbow deal on the right. I think it's just tendonitis, or whatever. I'm hoping the winter slow down helps it. I did just get a brace, which seems to help some. 

Then there's that deal where I fell off a ladder+tree putting up a new clothesline for mom. right shoulder has some issue now as well. Hopefully that goes away on its own too. You guys would've loved it, I ended up on the neighbors side of an 8' stockade fence, flomped down next to a dumpster. ****in ladders,, all the years up there and I fell in my mom's backyard! I know that's the way they say it happens, but I really figured they meant someone else,, not The MDS!! Grr..


----------



## VinceGU05

Spent 4 hrs in a scissor lift getting the 6m hedge a good trim followed by mulching it all on Saturday. Sunday morning cleaning up 3 blow overs at my dads property, 2 of which landed on the fence line. Then went for a 30 mile bike ride. Then sharpened the chains from the mornings excursion, then proceeded to collapse on the couch 9pm. 
Can't wait for work tomorrow to recover [emoji12]


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, you're no spring chicken anymore yourself. Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I know I pushed my poor old body pretty hard this year. Was holding up pretty good till this annoying elbow deal on the right. I think it's just tendonitis, or whatever. I'm hoping the winter slow down helps it. I did just get a brace, which seems to help some.
> 
> Then there's that deal where I fell off a ladder+tree putting up a new clothesline for mom. right shoulder has some issue now as well. Hopefully that goes away on its own too. You guys would've loved it, I ended up on the neighbors side of an 8' stockade fence, flomped down next to a dumpster. ****in ladders,, all the years up there and I fell in my mom's backyard! I know that's the way they say it happens, but I really figured they meant someone else,, not The MDS!! Grr..



Ladders to adults are like strangers with candy to kids. No good can become of it, but it's so enticing.


----------



## PA Dan

Did a some splitting today with my little helper! Trying to get all my stuff split. Been working to much OT all summer and finally getting to it!


----------



## Holloway89

Topped, trimmed and cleaned up two 80 foot poplar trees, two big elm trees, and one willow tree with the 60 foot 4x4. Snorkel lift 4.5 hours not a bad day!


----------



## treebilly

I went and took some classes to further educate myself on aboriculture, walked around gathering up as many "buffs" as I could, and then hung out and drank with some of my peers tonight. Also treestuff decided to give me a lot of free stuff and buy my beer. Awesome time at the tcia expo. 

It was a beautiful day!!


----------



## Zale

I went to TCIA yesterday, disappointed Sherril and Treestuff weren't selling their wares. Floor items for display only. Lots of new stuff out there for our industry but they still don't have the anti-gravity boots and laser handsaw.


----------



## jefflovstrom

The owner came down unexpectedly and gave me a new grinder and trailer,,cool boss.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

Zale said:


> I went to TCIA yesterday, disappointed Sherril and Treestuff weren't selling their wares. Floor items for display only. Lots of new stuff out there for our industry but they still don't have the anti-gravity boots and laser handsaw.



Sherrill had a new wraptor-like device mounted to a big cordless DeWalt drill in one corner of their booth...enjoyed talking to the inventor and his machine shop buddy. Thought they would be doing a demo, but when I came back a half hour later, they were gonzo. 
I dunno, even without spending coin at either booth, I still came home broke, and with tons of goodies.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TCIA Expo's never come to San Diego,,,,why?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Pelorus said:


> Sherrill had a new wraptor-like device mounted to a big cordless DeWalt drill in one corner of their booth...enjoyed talking to the inventor and his machine shop buddy. Thought they would be doing a demo, but when I came back a half hour later, they were gonzo.
> I dunno, even without spending coin at either booth, I still came home broke, and with tons of goodies.



dang, don't you like my grinder?
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus

I dunno Jeff...my ancient Super Junior hasn't been my most beloved possession 
I think if I were mental enough to want to buy another grinder it would be a hydraulic drive Bandit.


----------



## Pelorus

jefflovstrom said:


> TCIA Expo's never come to San Diego,,,,why?
> Jeff



Mebbe cause they think youse guys in Cali are nuts?


----------



## pdqdl

Pelorus said:


> I dunno Jeff...my ancient Super Junior hasn't been my most beloved possession
> I think if I were mental enough to want to buy another grinder it would be a hydraulic drive Bandit.



Oh man, do I share your view. I bought my 1625 Super Junior in 1995, but I won't say that I haven't gotten pretty damn good use out of it; I think we are still on the 2nd engine. It is still churning out stumps, but it doesn't compare to a tracked-bandit I rented recently to complete a big job in just one day. The tracks are SO much better in deep piles of chips than wheels, and I am pretty sure that I prefer the hydraulic drive. Not as gutsy as a direct drive of some sort, but it handles shock loads better.

I will never buy another stump grinder that doesn't come with tracks.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> ...Was holding up pretty good till this annoying elbow deal on the right. I think it's just tendonitis, or whatever. I'm hoping the winter slow down helps it. I did just get a brace, which seems to help some.
> ...



I used to have chronic tendonitis in my elbows, mostly the right one. I tried braces, wrist bands, daily aspirin, and just about every other kind of anti-inflammatory medicine. Then I came up with a permanent fix. I no longer have any elbow issues.

I discovered that drinking green tea solved all of my elbow inflammation problems. Please keep in mind that I hate green tea; I consider that I am drinking water filtered with a bale of hay. Nonetheless, I drank green tea every day for a month, and my elbow tendonitis quit bothering me. That was at least 10 years ago. Furthermore, if I quit drinking it for more than a month, the tendonitis will come back! Repeatedly, time after time, year after year: If I resume drinking the green tea, the twinges of the returning tendonitis go away. So...back to drinking my hay-water. 

Fortunately, I have discovered that I can get by nicely on many different variations of green tea that don't quite taste so vile, and I have gotten to the point where I don't really hate the stuff quite so much. Given my huge success, I recommend it to anyone with a chronic inflammatory joint problem. Others might not have so much luck.


----------



## ksvanbrunt

Holloway89 said:


> Topped, trimmed and cleaned up two 80 foot poplar trees, two big elm trees, and one willow tree with the 60 foot 4x4. Snorkel lift 4.5 hours not a bad day!


You topp trees?


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> TCIA Expo's never come to San Diego,,,,why?
> Jeff



That's a good question. You think the West coast is a good market. TCIA has their circuit of cities they do every five years without fail, you would think they might switch it up.

Also, if your boss was really cool, he would have gotten you tracks.


----------



## Woodyjiw

pdqdl said:


> I used to have chronic tendonitis in my elbows, mostly the right one. I tried braces, wrist bands, daily aspirin, and just about every other kind of anti-inflammatory medicine. Then I came up with a permanent fix. I no longer have any elbow issues.
> 
> I discovered that drinking green tea solved all of my elbow inflammation problems. Please keep in mind that I hate green tea; I consider that I am drinking water filtered with a bale of hay. Nonetheless, I drank green tea every day for a month, and my elbow tendonitis quit bothering me. That was at least 10 years ago. Furthermore, if I quit drinking it for more than a month, the tendonitis will come back! Repeatedly, time after time, year after year: If I resume drinking the green tea, the twinges of the returning tendonitis go away. So...back to drinking my hay-water.
> 
> Fortunately, I have discovered that I can get by nicely on many different variations of green tea that don't quite taste so vile, and I have gotten to the point where I don't really hate the stuff quite so much. Given my huge success, I recommend it to anyone with a chronic inflammatory joint problem. Others might not have so much luck.


Interesting, how much do u drink a day? 1 cup or more? I've got a knee and an elbow acting up..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> That's a good question. You think the West coast is a good market. TCIA has their circuit of cities they do every five years without fail, you would think they might switch it up.
> 
> Also, if your boss was really cool, he would have gotten you tracks.



We have tracked grinders also,, they tear up lawns.
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Tracks do tend to do that. It's a trade off.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We have the RG45 on tracks, nice to have new stuff'
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Can't beat new stuff. Just make sure it has a hitch pin.


----------



## no tree to big

Who tethers their hitch pins to there truck? Can't loose them that way! Haha 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Who tethers their hitch pins to there truck? Can't loose them that way! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Dang, wanna bet,


----------



## pdqdl

Woodyjiw said:


> Interesting, how much do u drink a day? 1 cup or more? I've got a knee and an elbow acting up..



1 tea bag in a 16 oz thermos. If it is straight green tea , I will sometimes add another bag of mint tea. That is actually pretty good, although it is a quite strong tasting brew.

Bigelow green/mint tea is pretty decent, too. That was the first type of green tea that I could drink without regretting it each day. In the winter time, I have been known to make 32oz of tea with 3 bags in my big thermos.


----------



## Pelorus

32 oz? I'd be peeing like a racehorse.


----------



## pdqdl

Nah...and that is for all day long. Just a quart; those big 44oz "Big Gulp" drinks at the convenience store are much bigger than that.

If you would just work a bit harder to break a sweat, you wouldn't need to worry about all those restroom breaks.


----------



## pdqdl

pdqdl said:


> I used to have chronic tendonitis in my elbows, mostly the right one. I tried braces, wrist bands, daily aspirin, and just about every other kind of anti-inflammatory medicine. Then I came up with a permanent fix. I no longer have any elbow issues.
> 
> I discovered that drinking green tea solved all of my elbow inflammation problems. Please keep in mind that I hate green tea; I consider that I am drinking water filtered with a bale of hay. Nonetheless, I drank green tea every day for a month, and my elbow tendonitis quit bothering me. That was at least 10 years ago. Furthermore, if I quit drinking it for more than a month, the tendonitis will come back! Repeatedly, time after time, year after year: If I resume drinking the green tea, the twinges of the returning tendonitis go away. So...back to drinking my hay-water.
> 
> Fortunately, I have discovered that I can get by nicely on many different variations of green tea that don't quite taste so vile, and I have gotten to the point where I don't really hate the stuff quite so much. Given my huge success, I recommend it to anyone with a chronic inflammatory joint problem. Others might not have so much luck.



By the way: the green tea doesn't seem to make much difference for my arthritic knees & ankle. Just the tendonitis in my elbows, but it does a fine job of making that disappear. I have a belief that the green tea is good for me in a lot of other ways besides the tendonitis, but I cannot document it reliably.


----------



## JeffGu

I talked to my doctor about this green tea thing. He says you're nuttier than squirrel poop. The reason your tendonitis in your elbow goes away, but not in your knee, is because you can't wank when you have that thermos of tea in your hand.


----------



## pdqdl

Nope, that can't be it. I pour my tea into a cup first, so as to provide better cooling. It is too damn hot to do any wanking & drinking at the same time, anyway. Besides, why ruin a nice private moment by drinking hay-water? Keep in mind that I don't like the stuff; I take it as medicine.

I would advise that you never waste your time to ask a doctor about the usefulness of any homeopathic treatment. Be sure to talk to them about poisonous products or interference with their treatments, but they won't ever be positive about anything they cannot prescribe. They are trained in school to sell pharmaceuticals that _only they can prescribe_. It is just an economic attitude: they want you sucking on the medical teat until you have no more money. While there may be a few of the MD's out there that actually believe in homeopathic treatments, the entire industry views all such thoughts as foolishness.

Here is an article that reviews a bunch of scientific studies on the benefits of green tea: MedicalNews.com
"Green tea is approximately 20% to 45% polyphenols by weight, of which 60% to 80% are catechins such as EGCG.1 These catechins are antioxidants that are said to possibly help with fighting and preventing cell damage."

_*"Green tea is considered one of the world's healthiest drinks* and contains one of the highest amount of antioxidants of any tea. Researchers commonly speak highly of green tea - Christopher Ochner, PhD, a research scientist in nutrition at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai Hospital, is quoted by health website WebMD as saying, "it's the healthiest thing I can think of to drink."_​

study on rheumatoid arthritis
green tea protects against age-related functional disability.
Researchers at Cambridge University Hospitals found that pomegranate, turmeric, broccoli and green tea help prevent and halt prostate cancer, the most common cancer in men in the USA and UK
Hey! It works for me. I'm not talking about reducing the discomfort of tennis elbow, I absolutely have no elbow discomfort. Ever! At all, no matter how much work I do. Unless I quit drinking the tea for more than a month.

Others might not have the same good luck that I have had. Until I took the green tea cure, I simply couldn't control the chronic tendonitis in my elbow, and that includes prescription anti-inflammatory treatments. For many years, too. If you don't want to consider that as useful advice, it bothers me not one little bit. If your doctor chooses to ignore a fair amount of scientific research on this topic, then we know who is "nuttier than squirrel poop".


----------



## jefflovstrom

Updating our web site gallery,,so many pics,
Jeff
http://www.urbantreecare.com/gallery/


----------



## JeffGu

pdqdl said:


> Hey! It works for me.



Actually... I drink it myself. I poison it with a little sugar or fake sugar, but I actually like it. Drink it hot, at home sometimes, but mostly I make iced tea out of it. Good stuff. Never cured any of my ills, but it keeps me hydrated without making things worse.


----------



## JeffGu

jefflovstrom said:


> ...web site gallery...



I looked at that link. There's no **** there, so I'm back.


----------



## jefflovstrom

JeffGu said:


> I looked at that link. There's no **** there, so I'm back.



What? http://www.urbantreecare.com/gallery/


----------



## tree MDS

The second plywood job this week. Had to buy another 18 sheets for this one. Almost every sheet I have,, there might be another 10 mangy sheets at the shop, but this was just perfect, down to the last sheet. Working on something like nine removals out there, so worth the effort.


----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> 1 tea bag in a 16 oz thermos. If it is straight green tea , I will sometimes add another bag of mint tea. That is actually pretty good, although it is a quite strong tasting brew.
> 
> Bigelow green/mint tea is pretty decent, too. That was the first type of green tea that I could drink without regretting it each day. In the winter time, I have been known to make 32oz of tea with 3 bags in my big thermos.



How about just a Snapple or Arizona each day? I think I could handle that.


----------



## CascadeTree

jefflovstrom said:


> Updating our web site gallery,,so many pics,
> Jeff
> http://www.urbantreecare.com/gallery/



It's good to see work photo galleries like yours, I think more should do it. I know I need to set one up. 

--
http://www.treeservicebellingham.com


----------



## JeffGu

Those folks at Arizona are going to cry their eyes out, when I die. Their stock will drop like a rock.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> How about just a Snapple or Arizona each day? I think I could handle that.



I don't really know. I seldom drink any beverages from a bottle or can. Never had "Snapple or Arizona"; in fact, I don't even know what they are.


----------



## pdqdl

JeffGu said:


> Actually... I drink it myself. I poison it with a little sugar or fake sugar, but I actually like it. Drink it hot, at home sometimes, but mostly I make iced tea out of it. Good stuff. Never cured any of my ills, but it keeps me hydrated without making things worse.



It might be taking care of some ills that you don't know about yet.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I poisoned a dog today. Green Tea didn't help.

Actually I think I am being set up by the daughter of the owner of the horse farm and I have to say I BELIEVE IT!

I had chopped up a couple bricks of rat poison and put it in a box on a shelf in the feed room. The feed room has a door... but the rats don't use it. Apparently the box was knocked to the floor, somehow cleaned up but no one knows who.

They vet wanted to know what kind it was so I had to drive out there to get a pack of the stuff. I went to the feed room to investigate and found one empty wrapper and little poison dust where the box had fallen which seemed pretty far away from the shelf it was on. Nothing else on the shelf was disturbed.

I kinda get the idea the daughter threw another fit and knocked it off on purpose.

I don't think the dog is dead but there is still hope. Its a stupid nasty SOB kinda like its owner. It bit me once. Its a little crazy and also dangerous as it can drag the cinder block its tied to like a rag doll.


----------



## beastmaster

Work at one of the many commercial pot farms that operate openly and legally in this county, removing a dead pine over fibreglass water tanks, high voltage, and a new wood fence. I jumpcut a 25 ft top over the fence and a stone planter, then had my new crew set up a zip line using 5/8 bull line and i sent down two big chunks branches and all. It was a funday. The stoners took video, but so far none of them have remembered to send them to me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The dog is OK and it wasn't the nasty one, it was the sweet old black lab.

They need to put more signs up about how things should be done at the farm. I told the girl I was putting the poison in the feed stall where the old poison was, she blew me off.

THEN! I was messing with the electrical panel and some lady walks right behind me and bumps me into the box with her saddle.


THEN! Some drunk lady flipped her SUV through the covered bridge, got it wedged upside down and sideways in the middle breaking a couple of the huge arced support timbers. That will be closed for years I'll bet. Got to come in on the dirt road now and its bumpy as a MOFO. I never would take a trailer down it if there was a paved road on the other side of the creek that went to the same place. Well, good thing for that dirt road because the other ways meander through hilly countryside in the wrong direction.

They stated they won't tell us who it was because of the fear of retribution, they did say it was a lady and they probably shouldn't have even said that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The dog is OK and it wasn't the nasty one, it was the sweet old black lab.
> 
> They need to put more signs up about how things should be done at the farm. I told the girl I was putting the poison in the feed stall where the old poison was, she blew me off.
> 
> THEN! I was messing with the electrical panel and some lady walks right behind me and bumps me into the box with her saddle.
> 
> 
> THEN! Some drunk lady flipped her SUV through the covered bridge, got it wedged upside down and sideways in the middle breaking a couple of the huge arced support timbers. That will be closed for years I'll bet. Got to come in on the dirt road now and its bumpy as a MOFO. I never would take a trailer down it if there was a paved road on the other side of the creek that went to the same place. Well, good thing for that dirt road because the other ways meander through hilly countryside in the wrong direction.
> 
> They stated they won't tell us who it was because of the fear of retribution, they did say it was a lady and they probably shouldn't have even said that.



More, please,,,, 
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> More, please,,,,
> Jeff[/QUOTE
> 
> I think I have had enough for now.
> 
> 
> But I did finally get a working water heater in the stall barn. It leaks a little but that is not my fault.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Happy Thanksgiving, Doc!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Have any of you guys ever replaced the tips on a set of geckos? Seems about as straight forward as it could get, I was just wondering if the manufacturer recommends and sort of locktite or if there is anything else to look out for. 

I used mine in conjunction with the wraptor on this 90', 14", frozen cherry the other day, and decided the tips are finally done. Seems like you can only (properly) sharpen so far, and they just get wider and more clubby.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Have any of you guys ever replaced the tips on a set of geckos? Seems about as straight forward as it could get, I was just wondering if the manufacturer recommends and sort of locktite or if there is anything else to look out for.
> 
> I used mine in conjunction with the wraptor on this 90', 14", frozen cherry the other day, and decided the tips are finally done. Seems like you can only (properly) sharpen so far, and they just get wider and more clubby.



Any loctite is fine. Don't buy the euro gaffs, they suck and are harder to sharpen.


----------



## Griff93

Was told by a potential customer that $400 is astronomical for driving 30 minutes one way and trimming some extremely dead oak limbs over a house with a bucket truck. He decided to tell me he was going to buy a harness and have $300 left over. I wonder if he's though it through enough to need to use a climbing rope. I'm a decent climber and it's not one I'd want to tackle. I see some roof repairs in their future.


----------



## tree MDS

Bad luck and trouble's my only friend, I've been down ever since I was ten.


----------



## tree MDS

Not that I'm superstitious or anything (lol), but I see those ****ers everywhere. They're never in a rush either, just always doing that same, slow, black cat strut. I mean they never seem in a rush, always just waiting for me..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I swear I saw a dead bobcat on the Schoolkill yesterday. The slowest you are allowed to go is 90 so it kinda was a blur.


----------



## treebilly

Mr MDS, may I ask why you have chains around your plywood? I imagine it's for loading purposes but I am curious if I'm right.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I swear I saw a dead bobcat...



Did he have a bottle of cheap bourbon in one paw, and a pack of Lucky Strike nonfilters in the other?


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Mr MDS, may I ask why you have chains around your plywood? I imagine it's for loading purposes but I am curious if I'm right.



Loading purposes.


----------



## derwoodii

pulled and loaded a few storm wind thrown stumps & chipped a few piles of brush


----------



## gorman

Finished this clearing for an ******* who promised the boat would be moved.






That boat really jammed is up.


----------



## tree MDS

New shop paint brightens things up nicely. Shop is a seemingly never ending work in progress, but that's okay. We made a good dent this year.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> New shop paint brightens things up nicely. Shop is a seemingly never ending work in progress, but that's okay. We made a good dent this year.
> View attachment 541038


There is something wrong here, You are a tree service right? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> There is something wrong here, You are a tree service right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Arborist, dude,, arborist


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Arborist, dude,, arborist


No wonder the place is so clean, you are official now! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

A beer can or two would make it look a little more authentic.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Froze my ass off processing wood. Supposed to be below zero all week... "it's a dry heat" haha.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> A beer can or two would make it look a little more authentic.



I just cashed in my returnables. How do you think I was able to afford all that paint!!? lol


----------



## beastmaster

Had a little cat problem at work today. this guy wasn't bothered much by our presence .


----------



## Oldmaple

beastmaster said:


> Had a little cat problem at work today. this guy wasn't bothered much by our presence . View attachment 541740


I think I'd be "bothered" a little bit if that walked across the drive at work. Be cool to see, then I'm packing up and moving. I'll live with the occasional coyote sighting.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Make a damn fine rug I bet


----------



## tree MDS

Pfft. I've rescued house cats bigger than that thing stuck in trees - bare handed! Punch it in the mouth, put it in a headlock and rappel down (on a taught line hitch). Thing would be lapping up warm milk from a saucer in its owners kitchen in no time (soon as it comes to). Just saying.

Nice pic, though...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

PFF! My babysitter had a mountain lion, I used to walk it down the street on a leash and rub its tummy.


But OH MAN! This 30 year old drunk girl sure did a number on this covered bridge. She got about ten feet into, ran into the side which propelled her twisting into the rafters all 200 feet then got wedged in sideways.

Its going to be down for a very long time and really be a pain. Its my front door!

I took a quick look a few weeks ago, this evening we went down to see again and boy o boy its ****ed. One million is what the last covered bridge cost when a semi tore it up.

My friend knows the girl, he won't tell me her name and I don't think its been divulged through the media or police.

I think that's a little wrong, I think since they print everything else then they should also print her name. I mean, every other criminal is listed somewhere. They sure told everybody about the trucker who wrecked the last bridge! They put him in jail as fast as they could and told the world about it.


----------



## treebilly

Played around with the guard rail a bit today.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice setup here. This stone dead gangly oak (hanging over septic) and the maple on the way out (plus another tree). Moved all the wood next door to a farmer that wanted it.


----------



## Zale

You need to give your crew a break and sell some jobs by the road. Building plywood roads is no fun.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> You need to give your crew a break and sell some jobs by the road. Building plywood roads is no fun.



Hopefully he bids in the cost of the set up,,Looks like it is cold there,,,brrr
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

" I live my life a quarter of a tree at a time"
The Dan (circa - just now)



After the rain I chose to forgo anything the job across the hilly lawn and opted for something more leaning over a parking lot. I have to get the logs out, hopefully by Sunday's rain.

Another swell production landing this bent and dead white oak. I used a zip/drift line set in adjacent tree about 45 feet up, even got a few logs out. I dumped the logs that were over the fence onto an old piece of 12 strand I shot into a crotch of a poplar about 75 feet up. This tree was in the middle of a bunch of 60 foot spruce trees and a fence.

I just had my boy trunk wrap the ivy covered poplar and the 12 strand was hung up above the crotch by a sucker. I rigged the first one, knew I would be fine and sent it out.

Well we all know how that went. The trunk wrap slipped after the sucker broke and the rope fell into the crotch. I was watching that out the corner of my eye and checking to see if my boy down there would stop running into the trunk trying to hold the load. He did and everything was great. I swung 40 more big ass hunks out on that then dropped the trunk in between the fence. I have to at least get a pic of this great lay. It took about 2 minutes working the hinge to get the trunk at about 60 degrees before the notch closed and the hinge had to break. I pulled a lot of fibers on this one. No damage to any of the root systems of all the other trees. Wait til you see this.


Tomorrow I am playing delivery driver, X-Mas tree handler ( GREAT TIPS!), lunch eater, fire maintainer, and by 5, beer drinker.


Plow bound and down
Loaded up and trucking
I'm gonna do what say can't be done


Picked up a private road and 5 driveways on it. Perfect addition to my dwindling snow plow route, actually I now need to get a full time snow dog to ride shotty EVERYTIME. Its going to be a good account, I am ready.


----------



## treebilly

I ****ing hate snow!!! Every year my boss says he's done with it but we end up plowing.


----------



## tree MDS

So both my old 200's were out of commission this week, and my (new this spring) 201tcm were all down this week, forcing me to actually run the brand new t540 that's been sitting on my bench (mostly) unused for something like five years now. And now I realize the full extent of why I could never even use that thing long enough to even really break it in. Omg,, just, omg..

So Friday I picked up my fixed tcm (fuel solenoid, I think it was?) and bought another brand new tcm as a backup. While I'm not in love with these saws, I will never,, never be forced to run that evil, gay little husky again!!!! (I think I actually thought about using it to scratch my back for a second up there, that's how harmless it felt in the tree). 

Anyway, I guess I might give up on the old 200's entirely soon... not quite yet though, I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> So both my old 200's were out of commission this week, and my (new this spring) 201tcm were all down this week, forcing me to actually run the brand new t540 that's been sitting on my bench (mostly) unused for something like five years now. And now I realize the full extent of why I could never even use that thing long enough to even really break it in. Omg,, just, omg..
> 
> So Friday I picked up my fixed tcm (fuel solenoid, I think it was?) and bought another brand new tcm as a backup. While I'm not in love with these saws, I will never,, never be forced to run that evil, gay little husky again!!!! (I think I actually thought about using it to scratch my back for a second up there, that's how harmless it felt in the tree).
> 
> Anyway, I guess I might give up on the old 200's entirely soon... not quite yet though, I just can't bring myself to do it.




Why can't you just rebuild them?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Nice setup here. This stone dead gangly oak (hanging over septic) and the maple on the way out (plus another tree). Moved all the wood next door to a farmer that wanted it.
> View attachment 542179
> 
> View attachment 542182



Does the MDS have any tips on buying and storing plywood? I'm assuming you use 3/4". The last time I bought 5/8 i destroyed 4 sheets on one job.


----------



## no tree to big

3/4 all the way store it in a heated shed with a dehumidifier, haha. dry sheets are so much lighter!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> 3/4 all the way store it in a heated shed with a dehumidifier, haha. dry sheets are so much lighter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Yes, but to stain them or not to stain them. People told me they would last longer and retain less moisture. But maybe they're full of ****.


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> Yes, but to stain them or not to stain them. People told me they would last longer and retain less moisture. But maybe they're full of ****.


thompsons water seal if you are serious.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Shot a line over the hay barn, it was an easy shot. Anchored one end to my Yota, climbed up the other and TARRED.

Didn't get to much on me or my equipment. Have to go back up tomorrow cause it dripped through and I need to screen a few cracks.

What fun. This is a temp fix til I can stockpile shingles, hopefully it gets through the winter.

Reminds me of a job I had in college as a millwright... more like millnigger. Pay wasn't to bad though, we we always tarring but flat roofs. Newby young kunts like me had to work Sundays degreasing very greasy steamboilers with paint brushes and kerosene.

Worked the old Pittsburgh mills I did. Winter time wasn't so bad up there in the wind, sometimes you were cozy next to vents.

I am going to mix some of this with some road millings and see what I can do for potholes.

Picking up a wood stove for the tennis court, its a barrel stove, I am getting it at the same place I get all my rope/gear barrels. 100 bucks! He makes the kits. Right up the road! I am going to mount it on a pallet and used it when I split wood! I can even get a double decker. I am going to get a pretty tall pipe for it so I don't smoke out the area. IT WILL BE GREAT!
I can also put pipe through the shop window and move it in there. I can take it to one of the many tree stands around when I go hunting.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> View attachment 542010
> View attachment 542011
> Played around with the guard rail a bit today.




Real nice, extra nice.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I don't know where else you can get a complete barrel stove for 100 bucks but I am really happy I could get one on my way in this morning. Slapped it down, put in a grate, filled it with wood, pumped in some DF and it was blowing almighty out the 4 foot stack I put on. I got the pipe right at the hardware store on my way in this morning.

I went down to the scrap pile and got a nursery wagon and an oil pan from a Cummings. The stove fits right on the wagon, the oil pan sits on top making a place to warm the gloves and rest your coffee cup. The thing is badass.


----------



## treebilly

Pics or it ain't happening


----------



## tree MDS

This thing, leaning right over the
childrens play set thingy. No wonder why they wanted it gone. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

You know how it goes down.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Pics or it ain't happening




I took a pic but forgot how to do all the rigamaroll to post the damn thing. Just picture a barrel stove sitting on a nursery wagon with an oil pan resting on the top in your head. Can you see it? YUP! That's it!


----------



## JeffGu

I tried that. Somehow, it came out like this...


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I took a pic but forgot how to do all the rigamaroll to post the damn thing. Just picture a barrel stove sitting on a nursery wagon with an oil pan resting on the top in your head. Can you see it? YUP! That's it!



Easy to do, when you post, before you hit "post reply', hit the button next to it to upload.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Supposed to be a balmy 12 below zero tomorrow morning at start time and nobody wants to work, wtf! I think we need to hire Canadians and not mexixans, haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Stay home. It will improve moral.


----------



## gorman

I hope you're running thinner oil.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I hope you're running thinner oil.


Yea we got thin bar oil....

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

At those temps., Start the chipper in the morning and don't shut it off till the end of the day.


----------



## no tree to big

Zale said:


> At those temps., Start the chipper in the morning and don't shut it off till the end of the day.


Pretty much the case we do shut it off for break and lunch never really had a problem as long as it started in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

What's the wind chill gonna be?


----------



## no tree to big

22 below no biggie

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Sounds like a good day to work on saws and equipment. Inside.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

That's not the way I used to do it. I can barely remember how to plug the camera in to the laptop.


----------



## tree MDS

Why don't you cut down that swamp of vines covering everything?? Wtf are they paying you for?? What happened to the basement at your house, wife threw you out? That looks like one of them end game style horsey farms. Lol


----------



## treebilly

Nice


----------



## gorman

The doctor has a boat! Call me next time a booze cruise happens.


----------



## no tree to big

Holy **** there actually is a horse farm, boat, and tennis court. I thought that was all in his head! Do you live in the trailer? Does the stove work like one of those patio heaters?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Why don't you cut down that swamp of vines covering everything?? Wtf are they paying you for?? What happened to the basement at your house, wife threw you out? That looks like one of them end game style horsey farms. Lol



Haven't you been listening!?

Hell, that entire side ( where the boat and red truck are) was covered in vines and 5 foot thick with horseshit! It was last year. The boat was covered with vines. I stripped them back enough to see the groundhogs run across the wall and BAM! Its gown over since last time I cut it.

It was just about a year ago I cleared the other half of the court and got the camper and that is the junk boat I have be talking about.


Do you really think its an end game style horsey farm? It does look shoddy. The owner's daughter ( pretty hot and young) handles the horses. They have an indoor riding arena, give lessons and have a few boarders. The place is not taken care off by anybody but me really. The owner is always crying broke and has a lot of horses. The one pen just of my lot is full of wet mud and horseshit. My next project is to get it cleaned up somehow and get a roof over the poor old horse's head before he dies of exposure.

These people have been making this farm go for about 10 years. The husband doesn't do a damn thing, the son hauls hay and runs the tractor which have been abused and about wore out. I think these people are a little on the dirty side, you know, the kind just to throw couches in the woods and leave them then keep throwing more garbage until there is no more room then just throw the garbage wherever.


----------



## tree MDS

Me thinks the Dan hath swallowed the bait. Sure you feel useful, sure that old horse wading in its own crap needs a roof over its head,, sure the animals are nice and sure everyone seems so happy to have a man like you around (even if a bit strange)..... and sure the daughter is young and hot. Doesn't the Dan see it?? Horse people are evil, man, run while you still can!!!


----------



## pdqdl

Horse people are not all evil, but they pretty much have to be stupid (in some ways, at least), just like the critters they keep. Horses are dangerous, and they generally aren't very good pets, either.

BTW, I grew up with horses. I trained racehorses, I worked for a different stable, and we had our own nags as well. I really like horses, but my family never qualified as "horse people". I guess if you are "horse people" and actually make money at it, then you would be exceptionally smart & lucky.


----------



## Pelorus

This be snow...


And a dummy in a poplar.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Helped put a replacement hose in the delimber and skid logs. Just waiting on the buncher to get back on the landing so we can head home and a few hrs of processing firewood.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> The doctor has a boat! Call me next time a booze cruise happens.



Its would be one sad cruise let me tell you! Basically it would be a bunch of drunk people slipping on the coon crap on the poop deck then falling over the railing onto the hard ground. Nah, I'll stay on shore.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Me thinks the Dan hath swallowed the bait. Sure you feel useful, sure that old horse wading in its own crap needs a roof over its head,, sure the animals are nice and sure everyone seems so happy to have a man like you around (even if a bit strange)..... and sure the daughter is young and hot. Doesn't the Dan see it?? Horse people are evil, man, run while you still can!!!



Now you got PD in here telling about horses!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> This be snow...View attachment 544675
> 
> 
> And a dummy in a poplar.




I kinda get the idea that dude would rather be horse farming.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I can barely remember how to plug the camera in to the laptop.



Do you think you could get a shot of you jumping the stove with one of those fat horses in the background?


----------



## JeffGu

I can see a whole new gymkhana event evolving from this... racing around a tennis court on quarterhorses, jumping barrel stoves and boats, dodging vines and major appliances, trying not to crash into the trailer full of hillbillies... patches of knee-deep horseshit and coonpoop everywhere, to add to the excitement. Just might replace NASCAR as the sporting event of choice amongst hillbillies, goatropers and pigfarmers everywhere.


----------



## Pelorus

More wretched snow.




And a dummy in a maple.


----------



## JeffGu

Did they make you shovel the driveway, too? That's a lot of snow piled up, there.


----------



## Pelorus

Miniskid (SK650) was invaluable, Jeff.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We got another new boom today,brand new 2017, very nice. Oh, it was 79 degrees today!
Jeff


----------



## bikemike

tree MDS said:


> So both my old 200's were out of commission this week, and my (new this spring) 201tcm were all down this week, forcing me to actually run the brand new t540 that's been sitting on my bench (mostly) unused for something like five years now. And now I realize the full extent of why I could never even use that thing long enough to even really break it in. Omg,, just, omg..
> 
> So Friday I picked up my fixed tcm (fuel solenoid, I think it was?) and bought another brand new tcm as a backup. While I'm not in love with these saws, I will never,, never be forced to run that evil, gay little husky again!!!! (I think I actually thought about using it to scratch my back for a second up there, that's how harmless it felt in the tree).
> 
> Anyway, I guess I might give up on the old 200's entirely soon... not quite yet though, I just can't bring myself to do it.


Give up on a 200t. It's winter. Get new bearings, seals, intake boot, fuel and oil lines, and a set of rings. If the Slug n jug are in good condition then those chit rippin saws are worth the investment.


----------



## Pelorus

MS880 came outta hibernation for a little while today.


----------



## Zale

You're a full service company. Cut them down and mill them. You build furniture on site?


----------



## Pelorus

We took a few slabs off on site just for easier loading onto trailer.
Will make something out of them someday, if I live long enough


----------



## treebilly

What kinda time does it take to cut a log like that? I know nothing about those mills but I do own an 088


----------



## Pelorus

Reckon it was somewhere around 8-10 minutes a slice. Logs were sugar maple 9-1/2' long. Didn't measure dia, but saw has 47"bar. Stihl ripping chain.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tweaked my knee early yesterday deadwooding a spruce then drove around shifting equipment from one side of town to the other. Had yet another detour which made getting to my road longer. Just small wore out country roads, some not improved. That just lasted one day, it was a telephone pole installation. I am working right up the road from the farm now but have to go around for 20 minutes to get there.

Knee still hurt like hell today, I went up three smaller trees for more deadwood a few houses up from mine then went to the job out by my farm and we managed to drop a decent portion of work down on that, hope to finish up tomorrow and be ready to go shopping for the holidays.

I am just going up to the Army Navy store in Pottstown and get everybody ammo boxes and some grenades. Me and my kid went shopping last night, it was very nice. I stopped and got new snow boots which I love for climbing. Even in the summer though when I get down I take them off pretty ****ing quick. They were great for the rope climbing and little bit of spiking I did today. A decent 100 boot is what I like, just for climbing, don't really like nuttin else. A real tune up in the footing department though I had to go slow cause my knee but we put in our 6 hours of this godforsaken hobby today and it was a beautiful day.

I had gotten a set of ASolo hikers, man, they hurt like hell. Built tough as nail though. I can do some light rope climbing in those but can't walk in them cause its like walking on bricks. I use 40 dollar Payless hiker jawns on the ground if you wanted to know.

Getting ready to paint my kid's room with her over the holiday soes happy holidays to you all.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pelorus said:


> MS880 came outta hibernation for a little while today.
> 
> View attachment 545138




Sycamore maple ?


----------



## treebilly

Went to the company Christmas party tonight. All was well till the two years of ashplundth experience starts telling everyone at my table that I make what I make because I fly the 75 footer. I guess he's gonna take my truck to the 120' white oak over the primaries tomorrow. ***** is gonna learn why I am the man and he's a *****


----------



## Pelorus

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Sycamore maple ?



Sugar maple.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Sycamore maple ?



what the hell is a sycamore maple?? gross,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> what the hell is a sycamore maple?? gross,,
> Jeff



Weed tree. Acer pseudoplatanus. We have them here too. It's right up there with the boxelder on the list of weedy undesirables, (in my opinion).


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Went to the company Christmas party tonight. All was well till the two years of ashplundth experience starts telling everyone at my table that I make what I make because I fly the 75 footer. I guess he's gonna take my truck to the 120' white oak over the primaries tomorrow. ***** is gonna learn why I am the man and he's a *****



You should've just clobbered him with a brick out in the parking lot. Why **** around. Lol


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> You should've just clobbered him with a brick out in the parking lot. Why **** around. Lol



That wouldn't have been in the Christmas spirit. Much better to make him suffer on the job.


----------



## treebilly

He didn't even show up to work today and his cell phone is shut off. Either he caught the brown bottle flu or realized he can't back up what he was saying.


----------



## no tree to big

So I complained we take to much time off for cold weather so they put me on the golf coarse with a bucket trimming oaks for 3 days day one 15 degrees 35 to 40 mph gusts 20-25 sustained they were trying to break me haha except i was loving the fresh air hell I wasn't even cold. Takes more then that! 
3 days 130 trees hazard reduced a **** ton of biggg dead no clean up place looks like a war zone, coarse was built it 1923 trees never been touched 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Went to the company Christmas party tonight. All was well till the two years of ashplundth experience starts telling everyone at my table that I make what I make because I fly the 75 footer. I guess he's gonna take my truck to the 120' white oak over the primaries tomorrow. ***** is gonna learn why I am the man and he's a *****



Tree worker's company party? YIKES!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> So I complained we take to much time off for cold weather so they put me on the golf coarse with a bucket trimming oaks for 3 days day one 15 degrees 35 to 40 mph gusts 20-25 sustained they were trying to break me haha except i was loving the fresh air hell I wasn't even cold. Takes more then that!
> 3 days 130 trees hazard reduced a **** ton of biggg dead no clean up place looks like a war zone, coarse was built it 1923 trees never been touched
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




Just you!? That's a lot of trees to do in 3 days.

For me, this 9 to 2:30-ish crap is taking its toll. I mean it, I don't know how much longer I can keep it up 3 days a week.


Anyway:

We dropped the last tree this morning, it looked like a Norway maple, it was big and the logs were ugly so instead of me dealing with them a neighbor is bringing his backhoe down to wreck the place for me and take the wood. Must be desperate, bored or stupid.

Well he can have fun then, I got paid so far, still have to get the loader off the job but that all can sit til next year for all I am concerned

I got my ammo boxes and grenades, they seem to be a hit. I can't put mine down for long, I like to warm it on the stove and hold it. Tomorrow I am going to paint it.

I just got the boxes and bombs and got out of there because I love that store more than the arbo store. They had a nice Tree Surgeon's badge I thought would be nice for MDS.


----------



## no tree to big

Nah I had another boom with me 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Tree surgeon's badge sounds cool. I'm picturing me as like the Dirty Harry of the local tree scene,, lol... forget all that snitching and crying,, I could just skid onto their job site in a big old 70's boat (hubcaps flying), whip out the 44 and start plugging off tree vermin one by one. I figure with a couple tanks of gas and a few boxes of shells, I could have things cleaned up pretty quickly.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Tree surgeon's badge sounds cool. I'm picturing me as like the Dirty Harry of the local tree scene,, lol... forget all that snitching and crying,, I could just skid onto their job site in a big old 70's boat (hubcaps flying), whip out the 44 and start plugging off tree vermin one by one. I figure with a couple tanks of gas and a few boxes of shells, I could have things cleaned up pretty quickly.



are you ok?
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Tree surgeon's badge sounds cool. I'm picturing me as like the Dirty Harry of the local tree scene,, lol... forget all that snitching and crying,, I could just skid onto their job site in a big old 70's boat (hubcaps flying), whip out the 44 and start plugging off tree vermin one by one. I figure with a couple tanks of gas and a few boxes of shells, I could have things cleaned up pretty quickly.




They had those big leather DH holsters up there at the A and N. I was going to get a couple badges.


Just got done painting a grenade, just so happened I had enough cool brown paint in one can to paint one petard and it already feels better. They were sand blasted down to bare cast iron, they are the fragment type so they are really ****ing cool. The bottoms have been ground to omit the threads that would enable a person to fill and seal it. The primers, pin and handle look to be new. No firing pin but no dimple it the primer and the paint is not cracked or worn.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> are you ok?
> Jeff



You don't have a badge and 44? HAH!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You don't have a badge and 44? HAH!



They probably aren't allowed in cali due to emissions regs. Jeff could carry a pink lady's taser. lol.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am a little groggy as I was up all night painting my hand-grenades. So far I have a brown one and a gold one.

Have an at least you're not a paraplegic with bed sores and a catheter Christmas everybody!


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am a little groggy as I was up all night painting my hand-grenades. So far I have a brown one and a gold one.
> 
> Have an at least you're not a paraplegic with bed sores and a catheter Christmas everybody!



Must be big grenades to only do two!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Just a lot of paint fumes to huff. 
Got a bit tipsy last night and the kids woke us up at 5:30 am. Nothing says Merry Christmas like a four year olds knee hitting your sack when you're sound asleep with a hangover! I'm doing good for 3 hours of sleep though. I wish everyone as great and beautiful day as I'm having.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Sick still. Got round 2 of the flu on Friday. Been able to **** through a keyhole since. 
I should be cutting wood.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Taking this last week off, I hope the guys have their hitch pins,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Fambly dun runt ofen ta New York City! Lef me 'lone sipping SoCo playing Radar Love, Brenda Lee is coming on strong.

Scavangers took the nasty hunks of maple from atop the tiers on my last job's lawn. I priced it at 15, already got 1k, was thinking of asking for a couple extra bucks for what we already did but I think it might be worth it to let it go. Considering getting all the wood out and clean up would have taken me 5 hours.

So I am thinking what to get to work on next but am broke, bills are due and my knee is still all blowed up. It has me a little worried, its gonna to slow me down but that might be good.

I want to go mess around the horse farm but its raining. When I get my wood shop built up in the barn there won't be days like this... I mean how many times can I play Radar Love. 

I have to plan another major trash haulin day. The area I want to use is filled with sofas, tires and a couple of those little plastic cars kids can drive. I am going to put the trailer under the hay doors and heave ho to all that ****.

Its got some good windows on the south side plus I can open the hay doors for even more light. I can set up a long table to boards no problem and make all the dust I want. Well not really, walnut dust kills, there is PVC dust and pressure treated woods I have to keep off the hay so I will staple tarps around my area which will help hold the heat in.


----------



## jefflovstrom

all righty then!
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

Good to see this thread is still going.


----------



## tree MDS

What'd you do Chris, pick up a couple more partners?? Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I got one bad ass two man crew going. I'd put us up against anyone. Pics out of order, but whatever. I roped the trunk down with the 395 too,,, but you guys know how that goes down already. Nice little day. Warm out!


----------



## treebilly

Guess the boss is gonna have to pay for the log truck on this job. No freebies today


----------



## acer-kid

treebilly said:


> View attachment 546501
> 
> 
> View attachment 546502
> Guess the boss is gonna have to pay for the log truck on this job. No freebies today


Lol, awesome, rich. Always knew you were arboreal. 

-j


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> View attachment 546481
> View attachment 546482
> View attachment 546483
> View attachment 546484
> View attachment 546486
> Good to see this thread is still going.


is there another tree to the right in picture number three?


----------



## Uzi

Lots of large cottonwoods and lake front work in central Nebraska lately a few pics of some of the fun ones


----------



## Blakesmaster

dbl612 said:


> is there another tree to the right in picture number three?


No. Unless you count the little ornamental right behind joonyah. That job was an absolute shitshow of wires and the yard to the right offered the best dz.


----------



## treebilly

Damn good shitshow blakes!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 546494
> View attachment 546493
> View attachment 546492
> I got one bad ass two man crew going. I'd put us up against anyone. Pics out of order, but whatever. I roped the trunk down with the 395 too,,, but you guys know how that goes down already. Nice little day. Warm out!



probably a stupid question.
why is there snow on the street but not in the drop zone?
Jeff


----------



## gorman

We have these trucks in our state that plow snow out of the way for cars and trucks to use the road. Some other states use equipment like this. Not a Cali thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

who plows the drop zone? or does the snow only land on the street?
Jeff


----------



## acer-kid

That's a river/lake that's frozen over by the look of it.


----------



## acer-kid

Cancel that. I was looking at the wrong picture. Yea, that's weird. I'm thinking Gorman's guess was best. Snow banks from plows. Takes longer to melt in a thaw.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Uzi said:


> Lots of large cottonwoods and lake front work in central Nebraska lately a few pics of some of the fun ones
> View attachment 546673
> View attachment 546672
> View attachment 546671
> View attachment 546669
> View attachment 546668
> View attachment 546667
> View attachment 546666




Its cool to see what other countries (such as Nebraska) are using so far as equipment.


----------



## tree MDS

I for one have had about enough of this whole winter deal already. Looking forward to another hate filled, goal oriented season next year.


----------



## jefflovstrom

79 degrees today, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> 79 degrees today,
> Jeff



Nice. I don't think I could live there, but I'm glad you seem happy about it at any rate. You still see the turtle kicking around??


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> who plows the drop zone? or does the snow only land on the street?
> Jeff



When you get your badge they give you a plow truck and let me tell you, my warm weathered friend, you are going to need it.

I mean when you have guys chipping on ice and snow you are going to do something.

I have thrown in a plow charge and for salt as well on some jobs but mostly just do it to get the job done.

I love a snowy storm where I am out pulling trees from across the driveways. Hell, I don't have to give an upfront price for that and they get it from all angles when I am done. And that is just to get the driveway open!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I for one have had about enough of this whole winter deal already. Looking forward to another hate filled, goal oriented season next year.




Atta boy! You take a break and get ready for next year. You'll get em then!


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Atta boy! You take a break and get ready for next year. You'll get em then!



Yes, I think you're right,,


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Nice. I don't think I could live there, but I'm glad you seem happy about it at any rate. You still see the turtle kicking around??



No, he took off a couple years ago
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was just slipping into the glory that is twilight when I heard what I thought were partiers hollering and car doors slamming. The noise went on for a few minutes til I finally looked out the window and saw 20 foot flames tearing up through the woods no more than 200 yards from my house.

By the time I got dressed all the cops were there and the fire dept was getting it under control. That was like 6 minutes cause I didn't want to be cold.

We are all a little perplexed about how it got started. It might have been kids trying to blow up the 3 old junk lawn mowers that were in the area the fire started in. But its hard to tell until the investigation.

It was one hell of fire trail going up the hill. I don't know if it was just leaves or some kind of fuel or fireworks.

Well, I am up now... til this last round of SoCo and fine Californian hits me... again.


Getting back to work is going to suck cause it going to be rainy for awhile and my next job is in a swamp but I needs that money. I feel pretty damn pasty, fat and weak after this holiday.


----------



## pro94lt

Cat removal in the rain, no bites or scratches. It started to jump i guess but I grabbed it before it could...


----------



## DLEngele

pro94lt said:


> Cat removal in the rain, no bites or scratches. It started to jump i guess but I grabbed it before it could...


I do them too. I ask the home owner to give me two pillowcases. I put one inside of the other like a double layer cat sack. I stuff the cat and come down. I must have done it over a thousand times meow.


----------



## acer-kid

Wouldn't it just be easier to cut the branch those vile bastards are perched on?


----------



## DLEngele

acer-kid said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to cut the branch those vile bastards are perched on?


Lol! Not a real good thing to do to an elderly woman man! I had a nasty cat a few times. Those are the ones that I usually touch with a twig and they run down the tree.


----------



## treebilly

The APTA works pretty well and I never have to leave the ground


----------



## treebilly

I got two likes and no one yelled at me? Well I guess I need to get a bit more vulgar and say I climb SRT.

On the hitch hiker


And I use an older HAAS.


----------



## JeffGu

Bastard! If you were here, I'd knock a cat out of a tree with my APTA and a 16-oz. bag so I had something to beat you with.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

No word on the cause of the fire, in fact, no info whatsoever. You can't even tell there was a fire. Maybe I imagined the whole thing.


----------



## acer-kid

DR. P. Proteus said:


> No word on the cause of the fire, in fact, no info whatsoever. You can't even tell there was a fire. Maybe I imagined the whole thing.


A'yuh. Psilocybin tends to play those kinna tricks on a fella.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

acer-kid said:


> A'yuh. Psilocybin tends to play those kinna tricks on a fella.




I check the township's Facebook sites, the only things on there on the drunk drivers and embezzlers they arrested... they all worked for the township!


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


You seem depressed, need to get something off your chest?[emoji13] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> You seem depressed, need to get something off your chest?[emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



ha ha, nah, all is good, 2017 may be weird, but it will always be a beautiful day in so-cal
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Had a decent day of showing videos and talking about safety. Not to bad. if these guys get one thing out of this easy week, I hope they can remember how to link up the sena units. Holy ****, you would think I was trying to ask them to do cold fusion. I'm pretty stupid when it comes to technology ( and this is taking about ten minutes to hunt and peck type), but how many times do I need to show them. It's not that complicated 
After a six pack it turned out to be a beautiful day.


----------



## JeffGu

Speaking of technology... I got this 67 pound beast via UPS today. Poor driver was taking forever to get it out of the truck, so went out and helped him. I've gotten major appliances in and out of the house with less work than this thing took. That's the lid of one of those military equipment cases that it's sitting on in the pic... that's what they shipped it in! So I got a free (very nice) case out of the deal, too.




So, I spent about four hours figuring out how to run it, checking calibration, etc. and it took two Monster coffee/energy drinks (poor man's crack) and about 6 cups of coffee to figure out that I got a hell of a deal on it. I'll never complain about having to fiddle with the TV remote, again, when it doesn't seem to work the way I think it should. Hewlett-Packard engineers must have been drinking Dr. P's Koolaid when they came up with the menu/control system for this thing. My brain still hurts.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

What is it? CB radio?


----------



## Zale

I'm thinking short wave.


----------



## treebilly

I read through and discussed ansi standards with 19 other employees today. The whole damn thing. It was a very long day. Oh I wish I could get the glorious thought of the new ones coming out this year out of my head. I can't contain my excitement. Yippie


----------



## Pelorus

Death ray machine...Gu is up to no good. I knew this would happen.


----------



## acer-kid

He got a hell of a deal on it. 

Anyways, there's no way he can keep that Chevy of his at a steady 88 to generate the 1.21 gigawatts it'd require. We're safe for now. And to that, where's he going to find a PLUTONIUM powered nuclear reactor in nebraska?


----------



## JeffGu

No way I would post a pic of the Death Ray Machine or that chrome-plated Anal Probulator that I jacked off the aliens the last time they tried to abduct me from the parking lot of the corner Stop 'N Rob....

It's actually an RF signal generator (sweepable) for doing radio work... so y'all were at least in the ballpark.

I think I can buy some plutonium on ebay, these days, @acer-kid... they'll sell anything on there!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

acer-kid said:


> A'yuh. Psilocybin tends to play those kinna tricks on a fella.




Well, uh, actually, at the moment my eyes are crossed with ZZZ-Quil. I have been pulling off a fresh bottle since noon, got about half down now.


Friday was challenge with the bridge being down but we pulled through, I upsold the job and had everything back on the tennis court by 5. Got a couple nice big hunks of an old redbud.

Out a 4 am today and finished the plow route, without a drop to drink, at 8:30. First time with a good shotgun rider is the reason.

I think we saw two baby eagles.


----------



## acer-kid

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I think we saw two baby eagles.


Yet another bYEQuil/psilocybin trick.


----------



## DLEngele

Craned down two pines at the university of West Georgia, and found this baby.


----------



## DLEngele




----------



## acer-kid

No way! Where'd you find it? That's awesome.


----------



## DLEngele

acer-kid said:


> No way! Where'd you find it? That's awesome.


A man I work for had it. The handle is still like new. I'll post more pics as I get her back to shape.


----------



## DLEngele

It's a Plumb felling axe. Just found the stamp under the rust.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

acer-kid said:


> Yet another bYEQuil/psilocybin trick.



I had just seen an ad for it and a light bulb went off. I slept like a mofo last night, first time in a good long awhile. Just pure REM all the way through.


I finally got the Mad Max knee brace I always wanted since I first watched the movie when it first came out. I picked it up went I got the ZQ which is helping me to stay off my knee.

After a full day yesterday I worked on my old Yota for a few hours while also doing other shop work. I had stayed up til 3 am then loaded salt and put the plow on, started plowing right there til 8am. I came in, saw the ad for a ZQ , I actually think I picked it up at 2:30 while doing errands before picking my kid up.

If you get to the school pick up line before 3 the cones are blocking the way. Whenever I get there I move them if I they are up. Sometimes I have to pass the line of cars that got there before me. Yesterday I did with a bottle of the ZQ in one hand.

I also had a golden hand grenade, I use it to hold in my hand when the plow controller is not there, I find its contours soothing, the weight and shape snug, the ring, handle and detonator handsome and rugged though articulate and smart opposing the brutish iron cast of the petard itself. The warmer it gets the better it feels.

Fat Gold 'Nade


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

They say this stuff isn't habit forming...


By the way:

See those 3 periods Jeff? See how those 3 (three) periods used in this way leads the reader deduce the outcome of the situation instead of telling him how its going to end.

Do you understand how these periods work in written English? They are not just random periods, they have mean, like an exclaimation mark,

What ever message you are trying to get across with your random lines of commas isn't working. What does six commas in a row mean? What about ten? I feel like I missed the point to everything you say because I don't understand the commas.


----------



## DLEngele

Wow this thing had some rust!


----------



## tree MDS

Nice night for a drive.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DLEngele said:


> Wow this thing had some rust! View attachment 549032
> View attachment 549034



Axe's are passe'. Nades, man, nades.

Do army guys say, " Watch my 6 and gimme a couple 'nades bro "?


----------



## treebilly

Had a tough time getting motivated today. When I finally got moving, I cut my wood bin in half to make two. Full size made the mini a bit tipsy and the wife couldn't roll it out from under the landing to get wood out of it. Then I went to checking out my latest order from TS. All was good. I put Sena units on four different style helmets tonight. I've got a few more to go but it can wait till later this week. I'm tired and have a buzz. I'm going to bed


----------



## DLEngele

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Axe's are passe'. Nades, man, nades.
> 
> Do army guys say, " Watch my 6 and gimme a couple 'nades bro "?


I don't get it.


----------



## Pelorus

DLEngele said:


> I don't get it.



Patience, grasshopper. The good Doctor is from an alien universe.


----------



## DLEngele

I'm sure I will figure it out. All is good, but I want to laugh too!


----------



## BC WetCoast

Then go back a thousand pages or so and begin reading. You'll catch up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You don't know the doctor like some of us, 
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I tell you what...

Farming is no joke.

These mother****ers got me driving around 55 gallon drums of hot water like it was my job! Well, first I had to get the hot water running then schlepp it up and down the bumpy tundra to one pasture to next sloshing and spilling all the way.

After I thawed the hose bib with my trusty heat gun I had to go around and get all the hoses out of the snow and put them in the house to thaw. I finally got enough to make it to my truck to fill the drums.


I had taken the empty 5 gallon water jugs from my house and put a little rock salt and water in them then sealed the tops. I put them in the big water troughs as bobbers and they seem to be helping.

I'm standing out there last night with the owner asking her why she never Googled "How to keep water troughs thawed". That was the first thing that came up, the salt jugs.

Apparently the electric immersion heaters shock the horses but there ain't no letrik out dar anyhows.


I was thinking of insulating the troughs with chips. Not only insulate but the chips would provide heat.

And she wants me to drain the heat and domestic water in the one crap hole house so she doesn't have to heat it. It sure burns a lot of oil, drafty would be an understatement.


****ing Pit Bull came at me twice, both times I went right back at him and thought about reaching for my piece. I swung everything I had at his head but he is a ***** and ran but if you turn your back or even back up he will come. I pulled my arm swinging at that SOB.

The first time he got loose and surprised me at the back of my truck when I was filling the drums. I tried to be friends but the dog is too nuts. I had to chase him off. There was no one around but it was all concrete and horses so I yelled, advanced and was actually a little surprised to see him go away.

The second time I inadvertently walked by his cinder block and he snuck out from under the tractor in the dark and got a little close. I yelled and swung and would have had my gun in my hand but there were a lot of people over yonder. He wouldn't back down this time but he was tied to his block.

I forgot he was there cause I remember seeing him trying to cornhole the old lab and wanted to put a bullet in him then.

When I came back empty handed I ran at him and was going to lay into him cause I am getting sick of that ****er. But he won't commit, ****ing heal nipping pitt bull.

I go up there tomorrow I am going have something to whack him that is for sure. Maybe some of that hose.


----------



## treebilly

Let the hose full of water again so it freezes up good and hard. Dan the dog fighter is back!!!


----------



## Pelorus

I dunno how you do it, Doc.
I think a sand filled hose would pack more of a wallop.


----------



## JeffGu

Just let him bite you. He'll be so busy licking his ass, trying to get the taste of stale booze out of his mouth, that he won't be bothering you.


----------



## Pelorus

Yeah...Let him bite you. Make sure it is an unprovoked attack with lotsa witnesses.
Let that hound have a piece of you.
I'll send you some flowers.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am waiting for my tater patties to come out of the toaster then I am going back in... to bed.

No.

The owner just called me, I have been sitting by my woodstove since 8am and am in NO hurry.

I love the smell of tater patties in the morning. Don't really love the smell of citronella oil I doused a couple logs with cause I was to lazy to chop kindling.


This lady has had this farm for over ten years, you think she would have implemented a better plan.


When I first saw the daughter heaving water from the drum on her truck with a bucket I said, " Glad that's not me."

Well she's on her honeymoon now.


----------



## tree MDS

Trying to get some of this job before it turns to muck tomorrow. We're a ways out there and the heat wave is coming fast. Fear not though, I've got my trusty 50,000 sheets of plywood on site (if needed).


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I tell you what...
> 
> Farming is no joke.
> 
> These mother****ers got me driving around 55 gallon drums of hot water like it was my job! Well, first I had to get the hot water running then schlepp it up and down the bumpy tundra to one pasture to next sloshing and spilling all the way.
> 
> After I thawed the hose bib with my trusty heat gun I had to go around and get all the hoses out of the snow and put them in the house to thaw. I finally got enough to make it to my truck to fill the drums.
> 
> 
> I had taken the empty 5 gallon water jugs from my house and put a little rock salt and water in them then sealed the tops. I put them in the big water troughs as bobbers and they seem to be helping.
> 
> I'm standing out there last night with the owner asking her why she never Googled "How to keep water troughs thawed". That was the first thing that came up, the salt jugs.
> 
> Apparently the electric immersion heaters shock the horses but there ain't no letrik out dar anyhows.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of insulating the troughs with chips. Not only insulate but the chips would provide heat.
> 
> And she wants me to drain the heat and domestic water in the one crap hole house so she doesn't have to heat it. It sure burns a lot of oil, drafty would be an understatement.
> 
> 
> ****ing Pit Bull came at me twice, both times I went right back at him and thought about reaching for my piece. I swung everything I had at his head but he is a ***** and ran but if you turn your back or even back up he will come. I pulled my arm swinging at that SOB.
> 
> The first time he got loose and surprised me at the back of my truck when I was filling the drums. I tried to be friends but the dog is too nuts. I had to chase him off. There was no one around but it was all concrete and horses so I yelled, advanced and was actually a little surprised to see him go away.
> 
> The second time I inadvertently walked by his cinder block and he snuck out from under the tractor in the dark and got a little close. I yelled and swung and would have had my gun in my hand but there were a lot of people over yonder. He wouldn't back down this time but he was tied to his block.
> 
> I forgot he was there cause I remember seeing him trying to cornhole the old lab and wanted to put a bullet in him then.
> 
> When I came back empty handed I ran at him and was going to lay into him cause I am getting sick of that ****er. But he won't commit, ****ing heal nipping pitt bull.
> 
> I go up there tomorrow I am going have something to whack him that is for sure. Maybe some of that hose.



Didn't you used to bite the dog back?


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I tell you what...
> 
> Farming is no joke.
> 
> These mother****ers got me driving around 55 gallon drums of hot water like it was my job! Well, first I had to get the hot water running then schlepp it up and down the bumpy tundra to one pasture to next sloshing and spilling all the way.
> 
> After I thawed the hose bib with my trusty heat gun I had to go around and get all the hoses out of the snow and put them in the house to thaw. I finally got enough to make it to my truck to fill the drums.
> 
> 
> I had taken the empty 5 gallon water jugs from my house and put a little rock salt and water in them then sealed the tops. I put them in the big water troughs as bobbers and they seem to be helping.
> 
> I'm standing out there last night with the owner asking her why she never Googled "How to keep water troughs thawed". That was the first thing that came up, the salt jugs.
> 
> Apparently the electric immersion heaters shock the horses but there ain't no letrik out dar a
> 
> 
> I was thinking of insulating the troughs with chips. Not only insulate but the chips would provide heat.
> 
> And she wants me to drain the heat and domestic water in the one crap hole house so she doesn't have to heat it. It sure burns a lot of oil, drafty would be an understatement.
> 
> 
> ****ing Pit Bull came at me twice, both times I went right back at him and thought about reaching for my piece. I swung everything I had at his head but he is a ***** and ran but if you turn your back or even back up he will come. I pulled my arm swinging at that SOB.
> 
> The first time he got loose and surprised me at the back of my truck when I was filling the drums. I tried to be friends but the dog is too nuts. I had to chase him off. There was no one around but it was all concrete and horses so I yelled, advanced and was actually a little surprised to see him go away.
> 
> The second time I inadvertently walked by his cinder block and he snuck out from under the tractor in the dark and got a little close. I yelled and swung and would have had my gun in my hand but there were a lot of people over yonder. He wouldn't back down this time but he was tied to his block.
> 
> I forgot he was there cause I remember seeing him trying to cornhole the old lab and wanted to put a bullet in him then.
> 
> When I came back empty handed I ran at him and was going to lay into him cause I am getting sick of that ****er. But he won't commit, ****ing heal nipping pitt bull.
> 
> I go up there tomorrow I am going have something to whack him that is for sure. Maybe some of that hose.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Man!,,, the rain we are getting is crazy, gonna have to call it a day on Thursday, not worth it.
We have been working in the rain since the start of the year it seems. I know we need it, but it is a lot at a time,
damn shallow rooted trees in SoCal are gonna go down, I hate emergency work, especially when the guys have been at it all day, 
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Ran skidder. Pretty uneventful. Had 3 moose trying to eat trees I was hauling away and I got high centered on a tall stump, somehow had all 4 tires off the ground. Took some fighting with the grapple to push it off.
Feller Buncher broke through the ice and dropped into the creek (water is maybe 2ft deep).


----------



## ksvanbrunt

jefflovstrom said:


> Man!,,, the rain we are getting is crazy, gonna have to call it a day on Thursday, not worth it.
> We have been working in the rain since the start of the year it seems. I know we need it, but it is a lot at a time,
> damn shallow rooted trees in SoCal are gonna go down, I hate emergency work, especially when the guys have been at it all day,
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff


So this is either quite the oxymoron or we have completely different views/definitions of a beautiful day. Way to be positive man!


----------



## tree MDS

DLEngele said:


> I don't get it.



Allow me to translate for you: the good Doctor has been playing with his petard again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Man!,,, the rain we are getting is crazy, gonna have to call it a day on Thursday, not worth it.
> We have been working in the rain since the start of the year it seems. I know we need it, but it is a lot at a time,
> damn shallow rooted trees in SoCal are gonna go down, I hate emergency work, especially when the guys have been at it all day,
> It was a beautiful day!
> Jeff



What are you talking about? Isn't CA in one of the worst droughts in history?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Talking bout dat dawg, getting all violent, got me feeling low. Plus the seasonal switch to cretin of the snow, dweller of the darkness whose preferred habitat is on the sofa by woodstove watching the weather channel or fussing with the heater in the truck. And I hate to be jostled to hard to early.

Which is why I layed sleepin til 9. That made me feel worse but I was afraid of the cold.

But it turned out warm enough to wash the truck and clean the garage. There is a bunny in there. And I have the intake and timing belt off of my old Yota. I was going to push it out and hose the 300k worth of oil of the engine now that I have it apart. Its been soaking for a week. But I only got to the salt spreader and the truck which I washed at the car wash.

I wasn't sure if I would be up at that farm. I have to drain all the water from the one house but don't know how nor am going from the outer basement all the way in and up to the second floor. I got the first floor and can drain the heater but won't until I figure out the second. Its HELL in that basement, scary, dark, dank, dirty HELL and I am afraid of **** like that.

I drove my hitch into one of the troughs and broke it and lied about and next time it comes up I will joke about how I lied about it and about my language in front of the young girls. 

I am looking for steel troughs which I can heat with my barrel stove. Going to get set up splitting with it after I spray the area down with wood chips. I have a bunch of concrete fence posts I want to build a stand to put the trough ontop of the stove.

The really bad part of watering these horses is there is only ONE freaking hose! I mean that's all you can get at one time, a garden hose worth. It takes forever. One horse = 30 gal a day.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Allow me to translate for you: the good Doctor has been playing with his petard again.




It was a nice axe but it was just an axe. I could go out anywhere and find a stray axe just like that. I didn't want to be rude and say that to him, he seemed quite enthralled.


----------



## treebilly

I'm crying ******** on nature right now. Single digits Monday and in the 50's today. I got mud ******* deep to a seven foot tall Indian on my job right now. Ripped out the beaver damn and water has gone down by four feet in two days but it's still high and we got two inches of rain forecast for tomorrow. Looks to be a maintainence and training day in the shop. 
I did eat my lunch outside so it was a beautiful day


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What are you talking about? Isn't CA in one of the worst droughts in history?



Yeah, but these last 2 to 3 weeks have been able to put a lot of drops in the bucket.
Jeff


----------



## DLEngele

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It was a nice axe but it was just an axe. I could go out anywhere and find a stray axe just like that. I didn't want to be rude and say that to him, he seemed quite enthralled.


Just my excitement. Thought I would share it. I have a bazillion things that are more important than an old axe. What a great distraction to me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

certified arborist it says,
are you an ISA Certified Arborist?
curious Jeff


----------



## DLEngele

jefflovstrom said:


> certified arborist it says,
> are you an ISA Certified Arborist?
> curious Jeff


No I am not a ISA cert. This is my boss man's truck in my driveway. I sure could get it with my 12 or so years of climbing. I don't think it would matter for my situation. Thanks for asking.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DLEngele said:


> No I am not a ISA cert. This is my boss man's truck in my driveway. I sure could get it with my 12 or so years of climbing. I don't think it would matter for my situation. Thanks for asking.



you are welcome,
but you did post that pic so you were promoting (yourself) or your company having a cert.arb,
seems deceptive, 
btw, I climbed for 28 years, hang in there,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> you are welcome,
> but you did post that pic so you were promoting (yourself) or your company having a cert.arb,
> seems deceptive,
> btw, I climbed for 28 years, hang in there,,
> 
> Jeff


----------



## DLEngele

jefflovstrom said:


> you are welcome,
> but you did post that pic so you were promoting (yourself) or your company having a cert.arb,
> seems deceptive,
> btw, I climbed for 28 years, hang in there,,
> Jeff


My boss is ISA cert sir. No deception here sir. 28yrs....Wow nice stretch Jeff!


----------



## BC WetCoast

Estimate is done by an ISA Cert Arb, no guarantee that the guy doing the work has a clue. Not a slight on you, you may get a better deal and leave for somewhere else tomorrow.


----------



## DLEngele

BC WetCoast said:


> Estimate is done by an ISA Cert Arb, no guarantee that the guy doing the work has a clue. Not a slight on you, you may get a better deal and leave for somewhere else tomorrow.


You really don't know. Right. All is good I don't have to defend myself. I make a good living. I can sleep at night(because I do the right things), and get calls everyday.


----------



## derwoodii

well i had plans of shooting 300y @ my range at club my side of town but i ended up driving cross town to buy a bathroom cabinet and then welding a steel widget for a mate.... hmm not sure how that unfolded but it saved me $500 and him $50


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Convict : Hanging one on Boss!

Roadboss : Hang it on boy!



http://s539.photobucket.com/user/treemandanbucket/media/IMG_2356_zpsphae0bhg.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1



http://s539.photobucket.com/user/treemandanbucket/media/IMG_2352_zpsejizco5f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Did a quick emergency thing this morning then ducked back into my warm hole. Family is in Tenn, kid's gymnastics, and I have been avoiding the farm like the plague although feeling guilty for at least not splitting wood.

Yesterday was really nice, I push my old Yota out and Gunked the motor and all the parts I have off. I have been using furniture stripper to get the one intake gasket off. I probably could have just used the old gasket. Drain cleaner is one of the things that is in stripper. Its taken many applications to loosen the gasket without making a mess or working to hard.

I cleaned and clipped my nails after that and...

Am Em Dm Em F G A
Hey woman, you got the blues

Am Em Dm Em F G A 
Cos there ain't nobody else that you can use

Am Em Dm Em F G A
E-Evil woomaan


----------



## treebilly

I was told we had a machine that was just a little stuck, bit stopped before it got real bad. I'm guessing real bad means flipped completely over.


----------



## JeffGu

I'm guessing that _"a little bit stuck"_ is like being _"a little bit pregnant"_.... that thing looks good and stuck, to me. If you gotta call somebody, it's stuck. No "little bit" about it.


----------



## treebilly

Any time you get a 64,000 lb machine stuck to me it's real stuck. Ten hours, a dozen timber mats, and 150,000 lbs of iron later she was high and dry. A few hurt egos as well. A lot of guys offered what they thought would work. With a quarter million dollar machine ya better know what's gonna work.


----------



## tree MDS

Yikes. As Jeffery would say "hopefully you figured that into the job". Lol

Finally got all 50,000 sheets of plywood up and we're mostly out of this place. Just a little trimming from the driveway left. What a stressor it is being that far out , in the middle of a job, when it turns that soft and pours, etc. thank god it finally froze up again. I was worried the plywood would be welded to the earth, but it came up. Place looked pretty good too - considering.


----------



## tree MDS

Thank god I was able to get this thing in and out too!! Rammy holds a good bit of chips as well, but nothing like this truck. I don't understand why exactly, just looking at the difference between the measurements, but it just does.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Its time to stay drunk and play with guns while watching A-Team re-runs til about May O'clock.

I tried to go to work yesterday, I pulled out of my house's drive with the loader on the trailer and it scraped worse than ever. I got down to the main road and found the trailer had a flat so I headed back, put a tire on it and went back to bed.

Now it really is a swamp out there and Mr T just growled at some old white lady cause she wasn't wearing a hardhat. It was only a ploy to get her out of the building so Face could bug it.


----------



## Zale

Contract climbing for my old company today. Taking down 9 ash trees due to EAB. Everything is rocking and rolling until a bearing in the chipper drum goes bad. What horrible noise. Metal and bolts flying everywhere. Fortunately nobody caught any shrapnel but the chipper is f*cked for now. Never a dull moment.


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> Contract climbing for my old company today. Taking down 9 ash trees due to EAB. Everything is rocking and rolling until a bearing in the chipper drum goes bad. What horrible noise. Metal and bolts flying everywhere. Fortunately nobody caught any shrapnel but the chipper is f*cked for now. Never a dull moment.



Hope it's not a Vermeer. My condolences.


----------



## Zale

Morbark and the chipper belonged to my former company.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 550979
> Thank god I was able to get this thing in and out too!! Rammy holds a good bit of chips as well, but nothing like this truck. I don't understand why exactly, just looking at the difference between the measurements, but it just does.



Those are some ugly chips. I thought you had a 250?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Those are some ugly chips. I thought you had a 250?



Grape vines and bittersweet. But yeah, it's a little dull too.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Morbark and the chipper belonged to my former company.



No greasing everyday is usually the reason,
One they skip a day, they let it go another day and wait until they are told to or it fails,
those drum bearings on Morbark should be packed everyday. 
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

What you old bird's been up too?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Bought a newer bigger skid loader a couple months ago.


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> No greasing everyday is usually the reason,
> One they skip a day, they let it go another day and wait until they are told to or it fails,
> those drum bearings on Morbark should be packed everyday.
> Jeff



That's what I thought also. I ran that machine for 3 years and never had any issues. The guy that replaced me and who no longer works there was not the best on maintenance.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I bought some new signs and 200lbs of fancified cones. You know you've got a problem when you find yourself excited over stuff like this!!


----------



## tree MDS

Damn nice machine, JJ!! And here I thought you would've washed up by now!! Nice.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Some days I feel like it but I am way to committed at this point to turn back. Had a good year this year. Finally found a good employee that cares and wants to learn. I been teaching him to climb, and new week he is taking a certified arborist short course. Hoping in the next 2 years to have a 75' high bucket truck too. I changed the way I was pricing jobs this year. I been pricing them for what there worth and not to get every job. I worked a whole lot less hours this yearand made more money. I only worked a few weekends the whole summer, which makes the wife happy. Lol


----------



## JeffGu

I checked my mail, today...


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## Jed1124

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 552528
> View attachment 552529


Been following its development over on the buzz. Let us know what you think after you spend some time with it.


----------



## JeffGu

Will do... I'll probably be up all night trying it on different ropes to get some initial settings to try tomorrow. Have a hook in the ceiling, but can really only get about half my weight on it, as I don't trust it. But, I can get it adjusted pretty close doing this, so far.

Size comparison, with ZigZag... for perspective.


----------



## capetrees

gorman said:


> Hope it's not a Vermeer. My condolences.




??

I had probably a similar issue with mine, bearings let go and the drum was replaced. Routine problem and basic fix.


----------



## gorman

Replacing a drum is lots of money. It'd be better if they designed them with a separate shaft for the drum.


----------



## capetrees

I had that problem originally, $6000 to replace everything when the drum bearings went. The new drum had replaced it with replacement shafts for the bearings, bolt right to the drum. Sold that unit and got a new one and it too has the replaceable shafts.


----------



## no tree to big

We had our shaft fail on a 15" morbark chewed up anvil and blades and bent the hatch to get into the drum, but the drum itself was still good. The shaft was one piece I seem to recall heating the **** out of the drum and beating the piss out of it to get it out then putting a one piece back in... but then again we do some pretty crazy repair/fab work in our shop. The average guy might not be up to the task.... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2treeornot2tree said:


> Some days I feel like it but I am way to committed at this point to turn back. Had a good year this year. Finally found a good employee that cares and wants to learn. I been teaching him to climb, and new week he is taking a certified arborist short course. Hoping in the next 2 years to have a 75' high bucket truck too. I changed the way I was pricing jobs this year. I been pricing them for what there worth and not to get every job. I worked a whole lot less hours this yearand made more money. I only worked a few weekends the whole summer, which makes the wife happy. Lol



Don't lie. All you do these days is beat scrap metal into hammers and call it a living.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I greased my chipper today... real good!

I rooted through piles of debris to make clean chips to put atop the mud and horse **** at the ( you know where). I couldn't believe after all these years I actually NEEDED to make wood chips and didn't have any.

Old Bethy Baby called me in a desperate quandary needing the chips up there. Its been raining all week and I just can't find people stupid enough to pay to schlepp the plywood. I AIN'T GONNA SCHLEPP ALL THAT PLYWOOD! Soes I ain't be getting any jobs done and have been feeling pretty sad about the whole thing. Pretty sad in fact, very sad, a deep sad, a bad sad. Its bad.

I even rounded up the trash cans. I tied the big rolling bin to my hitch and promptly destroyed it when I tried to back up. I found a bunch of 20 ounce Budweiser cans in the bottom of one trash can and when I find the girl that put them there I am going to run off with her. I didn't even know they made 20 ounce Budweiser cans!

Just going down the 2 mile dirt road covered my trailer in a mud so rank and filthy that it would take a bright warm sunny day to wash it off. I just wanted to stop right there and cry.

Went to one of those I Fly places with the family today. Its a wind tunnel, like parachuting. The instructor was a young guy, svelte and muscular, dressed in a very tight orange jumpsuit and had a noticeable bulge in the middle. He said he would appreciate if we pay attention to the orientation class he was giving and he didn't really like touching all the strangers he came into contact with on a daily basis.

As we were exiting the classroom I approached him, breathed my liquor and cigarette breath on him and told him that if even came close to touching me I would kill him and to just let me die in any such case as him needing to touch me for any reason. My daughter challenged him to a handstand competition which she won after the wind tunnel.

I got in there and bashed against the glass and bounced of the metal grate on the bottom but the instructor did indeed keep his distance. This was around 10 O'clock Sunday morning. Then I told my wife that if she said 'Penera Bread' one more time I would put her on the same program I put the svelte, muscular dude in the overly tight orange jumpsuit on. I wouldn't let either of them touch me unless I was plumb drunk. And guess what!??

After all that I came home and looked up the tablature to 'Slip Sliding Away' because the nearer you are to your destination the more yer slip sliding away.

Sing with me now ( and harmonize):

We work our jobs
Collect our pay
Think we're gliding down the highway
But in fact...


----------



## treebilly

AC/DC?


----------



## JeffGu

AC/DC covering a Paul Simon song? Ewwww....


----------



## treebilly

Hell if I know what Dan is on about. I'm prolly as drunk as he is right now! 
By the way Jeff, I don't know if I admire or hate you at the moment. 


Do you understand my dilemma?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Oh you poor man, you need help, or not,
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu

Ok, I promise not to mention the Akimbo or show any more pictures of it...




Ooops!!!! I forgot, already.


----------



## Zale

JeffGu said:


> Ok, I promise not to mention the Akimbo or show any more pictures of it...
> 
> View attachment 553494
> 
> 
> Ooops!!!! I forgot, already.



So what makes this gadget so great and how much does it cost?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> So what makes this gadget so great and how much does it cost?



Word on the street is it's almost impossible for a guy to get his labia bound up in one of these slick new srt devices. So money really isn't the issue, it's more about personal safety and comfort.


----------



## hseII

DLEngele said:


> It's a Plumb felling axe. Just found the stamp under the rust.



You didn't pay the tariff: I'll take the plumb as payment. 



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JeffGu

Zale said:


> So what makes this gadget so great and how much does it cost?



Like the ZigZag does with DdRT, it eliminates the hitchcord/rope and gives a more compact setup that is very predictable and consistent... only on single rope. Unlike the ZZ, it is midline attachable very quickly and easily. On ascent, the device will let the rope just flow through it, and slack tending is easy, like the ZZ. It's two friction pins/cams are adjustable, and so far I've found it quite easy to find the sweet spot for the ropes that I have tried. The only 1/2" rope I tried was an especially fat one, and there's a bit more friction than I like, but I will try it on some others when the weather improves. The KM Max is only 11.1mm and I'm liking that rope the most, so far, but it also really seems to like the 11.5mm All Gear _Cherry Bomb_ and the 11.7 Yale _Aztec_ ropes I tried. Others have had good luck with 11.5mm Teufelberger _Tachyon_ and 11.7mm Donaghy's _Cougar_ ropes, too. It very much likes a firm rope that doesn't flatten out too much under load through the device. A few guys have been trying it with other static, kernmantle ropes like Sterling _HTP_ and Yale _Kernmaster_ for this reason.

I can tell you that compared to the Rope Wrench and hitchclimber setup I have been using for SRT, this thing tends slack better, is easier to advance up the rope on ascent, grabs more consistently and doesn't slap you in the face with a bunch of metal like the RW setup can do. The ability to quickly take it off the rope and midline attach it makes redirects and other climbing scenarios a whole lot easier. You can even set a couple of lines and travel from one to the other... just lanyard in and swap ropes. It is a very well engineered and solid feeling device... more so than anything else I've personally seen. Very comfortable on the hands, and easy on the rope.

This is the GoFundMe version, technically a prototype (but a near-production version) that was a limited run Jaime made for the first 50 contributors that gave $300 to the fund drive. Rock Exotica will produce them, under license, from here on out. They made most of the aluminum parts for this run. They will do further testing and probably refinements and handle the certification process, before they go into production and are available. No idea what RE will set the price point at, but if I had to guess, I'd say probably somewhere in the $350 to $500 range. RE doesn't make or sell cheap stuff, but they will certainly produce a product that is highly refined. This version is about as perfect as can reasonably be asked, but RE is an amazing company and will probably find a way to make it even better. It might come onto the market this year, yet... nobody knows for sure, and RE is obviously not making any promises about a release date. They'll do that when they're ready to, I'm sure... these things are always a waiting game.

The good thing about all that... at least fifty people have them in their hands, so any refinements that RE might want to make can be based on feedback from climbers putting them to work in a real world environment. That's always a good thing, in my opinion. Better to work any bugs out well in advance of any production notices. I thought Jaime's early prototypes were shear genius, and had the potential to be a better mousetrap. I really feel that his dedication to his device's development... the years of steady improvements, especially in this last year or so... has produced the best mechanical SRT device out there. Not that there aren't other good ones, I just think this one might end up being the best of the lot, at least for many people.

Of course, all of this is just my opinion. There will be plenty more video and forum post information in the coming months, I'm sure, so y'all can decide for yourselves if it is something you want or need.


----------



## Uzi

I greased my chipper top to bottom then made a bunch of chips and dealt with some nasty tangled vine infested mulberry trees. Got a couple inches of snow while in the process but temps stayed warm. As Jeff would say it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Griff93

We took down these three pine trees with a crane today.


----------



## beastmaster

Did a 120 + pondorosa pine today. Next to house and HV lines. Used the SENA blue tooth communication for first time. Man how have I lived without it up to now.


----------



## no tree to big

So long story short I pulled ripped or destroyed muscles and or ligaments in my arm yesterday .... 

I go to the immediate care today they refer me to a specialist, I call specialist they say sorry next appt avalible is Feb 7th.... 

Our work comp has a network of providers who seem to work at some of the busiest places in the state... 
I can't move my arm it hurts to try and move it at all I have to move it with my other hand if I need to reposition it. 

My question is am i stuck waiting on the orthopedic surgeon or since this is a work injury can I say **** this and just go into the ER where they might do something? Like is wc expecting me to seriously wait for 2 weeks? 



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

beastmaster said:


> Did a 120 + pondorosa pine today. Next to house and HV lines. Used the SENA blue tooth communication for first time. Man how have I lived without it up to now.View attachment 553907


comm sets definitely make life safer and easier.


----------



## BC WetCoast

no tree to big said:


> So long story short I pulled ripped or destroyed muscles and or ligaments in my arm yesterday ....
> 
> I go to the immediate care today they refer me to a specialist, I call specialist they say sorry next appt avalible is Feb 7th....
> 
> Our work comp has a network of providers who seem to work at some of the busiest places in the state...
> I can't move my arm it hurts to try and move it at all I have to move it with my other hand if I need to reposition it.
> 
> My question is am i stuck waiting on the orthopedic surgeon or since this is a work injury can I say **** this and just go into the ER where they might do something? Like is wc expecting me to seriously wait for 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


You can try and get the immediate care doc to find you another specialist who can see you sooner.

I suspect the ER will give you some pain killers and muscle relaxers, pat you on your head and send you home.


----------



## treebilly

I wouldn't wait on that ****. WC doctors are a ****ing joke. They work the system something terrible. If ortho is booked that far out go to the ER. Your body is gonna start to heal but it might heal messed up and then they'll have to mess it up again to fix it.


----------



## no tree to big

I called the immediate care back they said they'd make some calls, no return as of yet, go figure... I'm going to get the list of docs from my office tomorrow if I cant get in any where im probably going to the er 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Are you the owner of the company or work for a company?
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Work for

I just read through state law and it pretty much says I can pick any two doctors and anybody I am refered to by them. Then I can go to any er 
So it sounds like I can call any ortho in the country I want to... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Work for
> 
> I just read through state law and it pretty much says I can pick any two doctors and anybody I am refered to by them. Then I can go to any er
> So it sounds like I can call any ortho in the country I want to...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Yup, get to an 'Urgent Care', or ER and tell them it happened at work,
Now,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

no tree to big said:


> So long story short I pulled ripped or destroyed muscles and or ligaments in my arm yesterday ....
> 
> I go to the immediate care today they refer me to a specialist, I call specialist they say sorry next appt avalible is Feb 7th....
> 
> Our work comp has a network of providers who seem to work at some of the busiest places in the state...
> I can't move my arm it hurts to try and move it at all I have to move it with my other hand if I need to reposition it.
> 
> My question is am i stuck waiting on the orthopedic surgeon or since this is a work injury can I say **** this and just go into the ER where they might do something? Like is wc expecting me to seriously wait for 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk





no tree to big said:


> Work for
> 
> I just read through state law and it pretty much says I can pick any two doctors and anybody I am refered to by them. Then I can go to any er
> So it sounds like I can call any ortho in the country I want to...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Man I feel for you. I hate dealing with those people.


----------



## beastmaster

Did this fir today. Old guy who's property it's on was drinking at 8:00 am when we got there. By 1:00 he's trying to run the job, changes up where we can set the wood. I sat up in the tree for an hour while they hashed it all out. Guy wanted the wood to mill so he said to make them 17 ft. The crane could only pick up 10 ft pieces. Ended up limbing it useing the crane. The piece weight was only half without limbs. The limbs are like 30ft long. Use the crane as a false crouch to tie off limbs. Have to finish tomorrow.


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup, get to an 'Urgent Care', or ER and tell them it happened at work,
> Now,
> Jeff



Yea dude. As an owner I would tell my worker to get to an er.


----------



## Zale

no tree to big said:


> So long story short I pulled ripped or destroyed muscles and or ligaments in my arm yesterday ....
> 
> I go to the immediate care today they refer me to a specialist, I call specialist they say sorry next appt avalible is Feb 7th....
> 
> Our work comp has a network of providers who seem to work at some of the busiest places in the state...
> I can't move my arm it hurts to try and move it at all I have to move it with my other hand if I need to reposition it.
> 
> My question is am i stuck waiting on the orthopedic surgeon or since this is a work injury can I say **** this and just go into the ER where they might do something? Like is wc expecting me to seriously wait for 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



As has been said by others, if you are in pain go to the ER. Don't wait!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I might not get paid for the job I just started, though then again, anything is possible. I am wondering if the guy had another heart attack in Fla or something. I contacted him a couple times, told him we were coming. This was after going over everything in the summer and this is client of ten years.

Old man Peabody fell off a ladder he drug down the steps changing a bulb, smacked concrete with the back of his head.


I gotta get some younger clients or quit.

This area is going through a boom and its been in the works for some time and I know little of it aside from it sure being a massive change. One thing is that ALL the old houses and building are been torn down, the old more historic prominent old dwellings of some prestige are being ground back into the dust from whence them came. And Ep Henry is sprawled for mile in it place.

We started and kept going on this guy's job, we ripped out hundreds of feet of garden fence and stake, overgrown with a few good years of vines and saplings, bamboo broken and leaning from across the creek. Filled the dump trailer with this nasty fence, dumped it up at the farm, the slippery goo that it is. I am glad I peppered the area and the ruts with chips before I started hauling in loads.

I finally got a shot off when that black Pit Bull Romeo charged at me. I mean for him to do that like he didn't know he would be yanked back by the cable? What a dumb ****ing dog. I fired right into the ground right as he thought he was in the middle of his routine, sent him back abashed, sitting, trembling as he watched me smirk and taunt.


Zeroed in my 20 dollar scope, it was the the one I had small enough for the .22, and taped a flashlite to it today also. These women tell me to shoot the raccoons in the rafters or the indoor riding arena and even in the actually stable barn. I would if they were low and not towards the roof or even walls. They are nuts.

I was thinking of just going to get some real deal traps, not the nice kind. I do have a humane trap and was thinking of taking it up as a hobby, you know, trapping. Its gotta be brutal. Any one interested in a hat?


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I might not get paid for the job I just started, though then again, anything is possible. I am wondering if the guy had another heart attack in Fla or something. I contacted him a couple times, told him we were coming. This was after going over everything in the summer and this is client of ten years.
> 
> Old man Peabody fell off a ladder he drug down the steps changing a bulb, smacked concrete with the back of his head.
> 
> 
> I gotta get some younger clients or quit.
> 
> This area is going through a boom and its been in the works for some time and I know little of it aside from it sure being a massive change. One thing is that ALL the old houses and building are been torn down, the old more historic prominent old dwellings of some prestige are being ground back into the dust from whence them came. And Ep Henry is sprawled for mile in it place.
> 
> We started and kept going on this guy's job, we ripped out hundreds of feet of garden fence and stake, overgrown with a few good years of vines and saplings, bamboo broken and leaning from across the creek. Filled the dump trailer with this nasty fence, dumped it up at the farm, the slippery goo that it is. I am glad I peppered the area and the ruts with chips before I started hauling in loads.
> 
> I finally got a shot off when that black Pit Bull Romeo charged at me. I mean for him to do that like he didn't know he would be yanked back by the cable? What a dumb ****ing dog. I fired right into the ground right as he thought he was in the middle of his routine, sent him back abashed, sitting, trembling as he watched me smirk and taunt.
> 
> 
> Zeroed in my 20 dollar scope, it was the the one I had small enough for the .22, and taped a flashlite to it today also. These women tell me to shoot the raccoons in the rafters or the indoor riding arena and even in the actually stable barn. I would if they were low and not towards the roof or even walls. They are nuts.
> 
> I was thinking of just going to get some real deal traps, not the nice kind. I do have a humane trap and was thinking of taking it up as a hobby, you know, trapping. Its gotta be brutal. Any one interested in a hat?



My cousin has been very successful curbing the coyote & others with the old school real traps: it might be something for you to look into. 












There are a few companies offering kits, & I can get you info if you are interested.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am going after the b


hseII said:


> My cousin has been very successful curbing the coyote & others with the old school real traps: it might be something for you to look into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few companies offering kits, & I can get you info if you are interested.




I was going to work up a story about how I was gonna kill these animals with extreme prejudice, but after these pictures I am not feeling it. I suppose I am dealing more with vermin than anything else but to kill a cute family of raccoons living in an old boat is going to break my heart. I am trying to muster up the courage to skin it though I really don't even want to touch the dirty ****ers. Groundhogs are nasty. I am no hunter, just an exterminator.


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am going after the b
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to work up a story about how I was gonna kill these animals with extreme prejudice, but after these pictures I am not feeling it. I suppose I am dealing more with vermin than anything else but to kill a cute family of raccoons living in an old boat is going to break my heart. I am trying to muster up the courage to skin it though I really don't even want to touch the dirty ****ers. Groundhogs are nasty. I am no hunter, just an exterminator.



The 1st 2 in the pics were predators preying on helpless young livestock. 

Coyotes have greatly changed our wildlife populations for the worst since being introduced by fox hunters for sport: those were the real perpetrators, but they are long since deceased. 

When my father was a boy, they had coveys of Quail & Dove galore, but between coyotes, house cats, & fowl predators, both of those are all but extinct in our area. It's truly Sad these predators weren't better managed way back when.


----------



## hseII

Have-a-heart traps with Honey Buns for bait; rotate the honey buns out with sardines, if needed. 

Fix a blanket to fit over the trap with an opening just big enough for the handle.

1. Catch the prey. 
2. Cover the trap with the blanket.
3. Find an acceptable location many miles from your current location, & turn them free, Carefully.

FYI
Thick Welding gloves are easily bitten thru by an encouraged Raccoon.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The coyotes are beautiful and that bobcat is so cute and cuddly I want to be its friend. I do know if I could do that routinely.

But a little Sunday morning bush craft for me up at the homestead ranch/tennis court:

Got up there early, got the barrel stove roaring and cut material for the greenhouse - 8x12. Have to get better stakes to drive through the tennis court then it will be solid. Its made of Gorilla tape, PVC I found in the trash heap and an A-frame from an old swingset.

I am going to be growing tomatoes and marijuana with the emphasis of the marijuana.

Just heard from my client ala' MIA. He was in Barbadoes. Go figure. Check is in the mail.

Went to Dollar store, bought a set of Eberly's to add up receipts.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

My wood is always top shelf but this mixture here is particularly 5 star.

If I may:

Osage
Hickory
Oak
Dogwood

BEHOLD!


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> My wood is always top shelf but this mixture here is particularly 5 star.
> 
> If I may:
> 
> Osage
> Hickory
> Oak
> Dogwood
> 
> BEHOLD!



That's funny cause I heard from Damo down the street that you burn shwag.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> That's funny cause I heard from Damo down the street that you burn shwag.




I was burning some schwag allright. I got it from this crap hole " smoke shop" in the next town, got a corncob pipe and this nasty bacco made me sick. This place was seedy as hell.
I went to the shop in our town, the " hipster" one, girl dyke says to me they don't have the real good pipe bacco cause it didn't come in so I said, " Then you don't have it?" She said that she did but not right then but they had the same crap the craphole had but she said its all the same so I said " So you don't have it!" She said they did but not right then.

I said I wanted to get some vanilla and cherry - dank and sweet - and didn't want plain old cut dried out bacco. She said, " Oh, you want pipe tobacco! Yeah, all we ever have is just that dried out crap, I don't even know where to get it."


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Saved the two little cherries... again. He is always wanting to cut them down. And managed to yank a double row of that green 4 foot high garden fence out of there.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I had a beautiful day!,
Good nite,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Chipper got the deluxe loving it deserved after the last beating. I had almost forgotten what a beauty she still is. Paint is holding up pretty good too (wink, wink). Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 555140
> View attachment 555138
> View attachment 555136
> Chipper got the deluxe loving it deserved after the last beating. I had almost forgotten what a beauty she still is. Paint is holding up pretty good too (wink, wink). Lol



Tough ass paint, that was some years ago!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just got in and burning that mixture, hands are a little froze, stayed below 30 but the sun came out. I got the little and big dead wood out of two oaks, about 3 hours picking my way through with a handsaw and polesaw. I ended up taking out a big heavy branch at the tip of one leader over the roof, it was about 6 to 7 inch. that one was alive at least, I had to cut two big dead ones which about put me in cardiac arrest. But it was nice going through the canopy with no chainsaw.

These were borough trees, big, old, dangerous as all get out. I took out a little more over the house, while this is no safe bet the codom at the base won't rip out it does take a good amount of weight off the leader pretty easily.

It did finally get cold and I have more oak deadwooding to do but tomorrow I am going to go over the Bobcat trailer and finish the greenhouse, maybe split so easy wood. I can get death smoke bombs at the hardware store where I am getting the plastic for the greenhouse, I am going to toss them in the boat and spray whatever comes out with lead.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 555140
> View attachment 555138
> View attachment 555136
> Chipper got the deluxe loving it deserved after the last beating. I had almost forgotten what a beauty she still is. Paint is holding up pretty good too (wink, wink). Lol


that chipper looks good I remember when you painted it.


----------



## no tree to big

Ortho says I mostlikely have a 50% plus tear of biceps tendion now I have to wait for wc to approve a mri. Apparently our wc uses a third party mri facility??? Like wtf my ortho is in a building with a mri I can't go there? So rediculous!
So my ortho has to dictate her notes then call wc they have to find the person who handles mri approvals (she was out of the office today) they have to approve then they call mri place then mri place calls me to schedule so that sounds like a 3 year process..

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Ortho says I mostlikely have a 50% plus tear of biceps tendion now I have to wait for wc to approve a mri. Apparently our wc uses a third party mri facility??? Like wtf my ortho is in a building with a mri I can't go there? So rediculous!
> So my ortho has to dictate her notes then call wc they have to find the person who handles mri approvals (she was out of the office today) they have to approve then they call mri place then mri place calls me to schedule so that sounds like a 3 year process..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Why should you care!? You should be pretty high about now, just toss a couple more pills down and roll with it. It would be much better, whenever they talk you just loll yer head around and go, " uuuuhhhhh". They'll send you wherever you need to go in an ambulance.


----------



## no tree to big

No pills man, I just zipped up my man suit... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Actually was a 1/2 day for the kid at school, I was late picking her up and had to wait on the street for the cars already in the lot. I usually am first in, first out. Big ole' sheboobidah was out there with her mouth directitfying the traffic. She must have hated me in particular cause mah muddy redneck truck I just know it. Soes the line starts moving, you have to do a U -turn to follow there are kids in the intersection, I am idling slowly forward ... this is when Sheboodidah starts yelling and waving for me to " COME ONE!" She's shaking her fat ass and stompin and waving and hollering and directifying... I was pointed right at her as the kids got on the sidewalk... I started laughing.

I let off after the U-turn and slowed down as I went through the concrete channel into the lot. Sarah got it and we were waiting for the police but the dude from the school just came up and said that I had gone a little fast back there. I said, " You heard, she said 'come on'."

He smirked in recognition, I shook his hand warmly.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was late because I went outside to start the truck and saw Helen ( Helen is the teenaged neighbor kid who has only been driving for a few years, she's a hoot all around, her real name is Nicole, I call her Helen, Helen Wheels)

She was stuck again, in a ditch up the road this time. Last time she roared past me, past a stopped school bus, in the snow on a blind curve and ended up beached. Time before that she made it home on two blown tires.

I drug the floor jack and block of wood up there and it came out OK. She jumped in and roared down the street.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I should have picked up the gaskets to put the Yota back together.

I was going over the Spelling Bee with kid, its the Nationals, the words aren't even English. I am showing her how to be able to figure out how a word is spelled by asking to use in sentence, and also listening for correct pronunciation. Chevalier- (shev-a-leer) The king invited the chevalier meet the queen. So when you hear it you know its some French thing about royalty and know its spelled funny and lier is the way French royalty spells it and blah blah blah til she put her headphones back on and looked back into her Orwellian devise.

I'd like to get the little truck back together, just need a couple gaskets and I think a big expensive bearing for the timimng belt DAM IT. Its like a water jacket and a bearing in one. Its ****ed!
But I flooded the upper intake with cleaner and got it clean, it was full of sludge. Its on the table
ready to go back on. Got to find a good set of Craigslist tires for it. 15's are hard to come by these days!


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> No pills man, I just zipped up my man suit...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Ha ha, but hey, I hope you get better soon, 
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I'd take the pills.

But Ugh, could use some now. Peabody calling me at 7:30 about a changing a light bulb? Jesus what did I sign on for? I used to get irritated when he would call for more salt after I just got in.

Trying to stretch out, got some handles hanging from the ceiling and have been hanging and stretching from that the last day or so and it hurts like hell. A few things popped which was cool.

Chores at the horse farm after chores at Peabody's... can you see me running?

NOW I wish I could get me a few of them Mexicans but I think I am too late.

I do need to get people I can get to do the things I used to do with better agility than I do now but that was never really my business plan. Sure wish it was, but its not. I gonna get a job at Davey, maybe inspecting lines, consulting, white 4x4.

Til I tell them I can't make it cause my kid has a half day and Peabody needs a bulb. I am kinda waiting for him to transpire then I plan to stop plowing. Well I was, til I got this other road account which ain't paying cause there is no snow.

Usually I am knee deep in plow money at this time but at least I can pilfer through a client list and find work to do.


----------



## tree MDS

Ash trees. And yes, Jeff, it was cold.


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I should have picked up the gaskets to put the Yota back together.
> Chevalier- (shev-a-leer) The king invited the chevalier meet the queen. So when you hear it you know its some French thing about royalty and know its spelled funny and lier is the way French royalty spells it and blah blah blah til she put her headphones back on and looked back into her Orwellian devise.



You're pronouncing it wrong, its Chevalier (shu - val- yae). The emphasis is on the second syllable. ier in french is pronounced ae . I may be wrong with the phonetic typing, but its close.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I'd take the pills.
> 
> But Ugh, could use some now. Peabody calling me at 7:30 about a changing a light bulb? Jesus what did I sign on for? I used to get irritated when he would call for more salt after I just got in.
> 
> Trying to stretch out, got some handles hanging from the ceiling and have been hanging and stretching from that the last day or so and it hurts like hell. A few things popped which was cool.
> 
> Chores at the horse farm after chores at Peabody's... can you see me running?
> 
> NOW I wish I could get me a few of them Mexicans but I think I am too late.
> 
> I do need to get people I can get to do the things I used to do with better agility than I do now but that was never really my business plan. Sure wish it was, but its not. I gonna get a job at Davey, maybe inspecting lines, consulting, white 4x4.
> 
> Til I tell them I can't make it cause my kid has a half day and Peabody needs a bulb. I am kinda waiting for him to transpire then I plan to stop plowing. Well I was, til I got this other road account which ain't paying cause there is no snow.
> 
> Usually I am knee deep in plow money at this time but at least I can pilfer through a client list and find work to do.



I do need to get people I can get to do the things I used to do with better agility than I do now but that was never really my business plan. Sure wish it was, but its not. I gonna get a job at Davey, maybe inspecting lines, consulting, white 4x4.

Ha ha!,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 555580
> View attachment 555579
> View attachment 555578
> Ash trees. And yes, Jeff, it was cold.



brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 555580
> View attachment 555579
> View attachment 555578
> Ash trees. And yes, Jeff, it was cold.



I do like that truck!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Glad this ****ing thing is done. It was pretty smooth till just the last annoying couple logs. I wasn't really in the mood for the fight that last little bit still had. We got it done though. I even did some raking. Lol.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


torringford st?


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> torringford st?



No, t town jobs were yesterday. You see us up there? We were lookin pretty good, if I do say so myself. I even got to use my new signs and cones. Lol


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> No, t town jobs were yesterday. You see us up there? We were lookin pretty good, if I do say so myself. I even got to use my new signs and cones. Lol


nice that you get to leave the wood for the natives.


----------



## treebilly

Spent a few hours trying to guess what we might need for this upcoming year. Boss ain't gonna be happy with the total


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> nice that you get to leave the wood for the natives.



Lol. Yeah.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Yeah, I walk through the ROW's marking and inspecting trees and do my own work on the weekends. They probably want you to travel and give you a truck plus motel money. I'll put a mattress in the truck and crash there mostly.

The parts didn't come in to put the Yota back together, I broke this 100 dollar pressure valve on the back of the power steering pump. It has two plastic tits on it for the vaccum lines. The switch sense load of the PS and bumps the idle if it has to. The plastic tits were crusty and soaked in sludge so it could have just broke anytime. I hope to take a tour through a junkyard to scab parts for this POS truck, I'm sure I can scab a free 100 dollar PS sensor.

Then greased and adjust bearings on loader trailer, wiring, washing, put in more tie downs and lubed it up, even the jack then hit the loader with the same treatment while fixng and cleaning who the hells know what hoping to at least get a decent job done this week.

I hope its as nice tomorrow as it was today, I'll be moving firewood bins from my house to the farm and get to splitting finally. I bumped my price up from 200 to 250 this time, it went well so I might stockpile more than I did this year.

I remember selling firewood for 120 a cord.


----------



## tree MDS

What a nice run of winter work I've had lately!! Not sure what's up with that? Maybe word is getting around that I'm an arborist now?? Stubs even got his annual blessing.


----------



## Oldmaple

A little bit of storm damage cleanup yesterday. Trees were knocked down by a tornado last summer. They were in a wet area and have been waiting for it to freeze up.














The stumps are going to be fun. That can wait until it thaws.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 556552
> View attachment 556555
> View attachment 556554
> What a nice run of winter work I've had lately!! Not sure what's up with that? Maybe word is getting around that I'm an arborist now?? Stubs even got his annual blessing.



Nice to be on a job site knowing God is on your side.


----------



## treebilly

froze my ass off today. It was 60 *F and pouring rain two days ago. It's gonna be 10*F at start time tomorrow. This weather is nuts! 
Filled that semi twice today though. It was a beautiful ( although frigid) day


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> View attachment 557235
> froze my ass off today. It was 60 *F and pouring rain two days ago. It's gonna be 10*F at start time tomorrow. This weather is nuts!
> Filled that semi twice today though. It was a beautiful ( although frigid) day



That's a nice chipper. I kicked around the idea of one of those for a while but finally bought a horizontal grinder. Training with rotochopper Monday and Tuesday. Haven't even started it yet. Getting her all stickered up tomorrow .

That tracked lift has been saving me a lot of body abuse. Wasn't sure at first but am glad I finally did it.


----------



## tree MDS

That looks like a pretty stout lift as far as those things go. Something like that would be a nice luxury, no doubt. Seems like you'd still have to plywood it in a lot of places, but I'm sure it's handy.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> That looks like a pretty stout lift as far as those things go. Something like that would be a nice luxury, no doubt. Seems like you'd still have to plywood it in a lot of places, but I'm sure it's handy.


Ya it will tear stuff up a little under 9k pounds. I have to buy more mats and I hate spending money on them. It took a long time to get use to the movement in the boom, You put that thing out 83ft tiny movements feel like big ones. The platform is rated at 500 pounds


----------



## treebilly

Looks like you're doing good Matt.


----------



## david1332

mattfr12 said:


> Ya it will tear stuff up a little under 9k pounds. I have to buy more mats and I hate spending money on them. It took a long time to get use to the movement in the boom, You put that thing out 83ft tiny movements feel like big ones. The platform is rated at 500 pounds


You're telling me. I rent a 53ft towable lift for work on hazard trees or when it would take too long to climb. When it's fully extended all the controls get a little jerky, but you get used to it.


----------



## gorman

mattfr12 said:


> That's a nice chipper. I kicked around the idea of one of those for a while but finally bought a horizontal grinder. Training with rotochopper Monday and Tuesday. Haven't even started it yet. Getting her all stickered up tomorrow .
> 
> That tracked lift has been saving me a lot of body abuse. Wasn't sure at first but am glad I finally did it.



Are you happy with your kboom truck still? If not, what would you do different?


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> Are you happy with your kboom truck still? If not, what would you do different?


Ya it's been a solid truck, Very strong for its size. I don't know that I would buy a bigger one when it comes time to replace it. Even the biggest of them fall around 120ft. If you need something that big I've found a stick crane to be easier, and cheaper.


----------



## gorman

mattfr12 said:


> Ya it's been a solid truck, Very strong for its size. I don't know that I would buy a bigger one when it comes time to replace it. Even the biggest of them fall around 120ft. If you need something that big I've found a stick crane to be easier, and cheaper.



Would you add a helper axle or make the dump body bigger? I've been toying with getting one when I send my int out to pasture.


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> Would you add a helper axle or make the dump body bigger? I've been toying with getting one when I send my int out to pasture.


Were we work its to tight to make the body bigger it's already longer than a standard bucket. I drive a 16ft one and in my area they usually send the chipper out on a pickup because of the length. I don't get to crazy over weight with the 14ft bed usually am legal.


----------



## gorman

mattfr12 said:


> Were we work its to tight to make the body bigger it's already longer than a standard bucket. I drive a 16ft one and in my area they usually send the chipper out on a pickup because of the length. I don't get to crazy over weight with the 14ft bed usually am legal.



I'll pm you sometime for more details. I'm looking to upgrade in a year or two.


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> I'll pm you sometime for more details. I'm looking to upgrade in a year or two.


When your ready to upgrade come see mine I'll sell it probably by the time you are looking for one. I'm the only person to ever run it. When I got the truck I rebuilt everything. Loader has less than 2k hours on it. I wouldn't sell it but I need a much larger one now because it has a side job of delivering mulch. I'm going to put one on a tri axle Now and once I save a few bucks I'm going to get a second one. The only reason I'm going bigger tho is im trying to get as much mulch in as I can because when they aren't doing tree work I deliver mulch and landscape supplies. I started a second business last year making silt socks, mulch and a bunch of other stuff because we make so much woodwaste I had to just to get rid of it.


----------



## treebilly

You make silt sock? Give me a call or pm me if you lost my number. The company I'm working for is buying it by the semi load right now. Might be to late for this "bat" season but maybe for next year.
Also let me know if you're serious about selling the k-boom truck

**** I just might as well give you a call. Answer your phone tomorrow!!


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> You make silt sock? Give me a call or pm me if you lost my number. The company I'm working for is buying it by the semi load right now. Might be to late for this "bat" season but maybe for next year.
> Also let me know if you're serious about selling the k-boom truck
> 
> **** I just might as well give you a call. Answer your phone tomorrow!!



I'll be around tomorrow but if you know anyone that wants it that's awesome I just got the sock portion rolling since we had the grinder to make the correct filler material the sock machine wasn't to costly. 

I'm trying to stay away from using tractor trailers. So I'm thinking about building the biggest body I can on a tri axle. To deliver this stuff most of it goes locally.


----------



## mattfr12

Im itching to turn it on. Had it for about a week the rotochopper guys come on Monday to put the magnet conveyor on screens in and other odds and end before it gets it maden voyage. Requires 20 gallons of diesel and 2000 gallons of water per hour.


----------



## treebilly

We've got a semi Matt. For the right price we can pick it up. I'll check my paperwork on what we pay. If it rains here most of tomorrow I'll definately be calling. If it dries up early I'm gonna be trying out the rope wrench. I've owned one for almost ever and never used it. My daughters been pestering me to do a climb with her so no better time I guess. Seven years old and she already is trying to steal my toys before I get to use them.


----------



## treebilly

Are you making dyed mulch with it Matt? That's the only reason I can see that amount of water.


----------



## mattfr12

treebilly said:


> Are you making dyed mulch with it Matt? That's the only reason I can see that amount of water.


Ya it's dyed I just got some barrels in a few days ago. Depending on type of wood and how old it is it can take a lot of water 20-40 gallons a yard we dug a holding pond.


----------



## gorman

Wow. I never knew. Is there excess water that's recycled or does it all go into the mulch process?


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> Wow. I never knew. Is there excess water that's recycled or does it all go into the mulch process?


It all goes in it really doesn't suck any back up. Some of the larger machines use a lot more. You pretty much have to have a natural water supply to do it. If you pay for the water you can go through 10k gallons a day it will eat up a lot of cash. In the picture you'll see the clear tank sitting on top of it that's a surge tank for if the pump can't keep up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Abandoned the chipper and loader on a slushy mushy lawn, barely got the dump trailer of chips out without carving some canyons. It was froze this morning. I'm gonna hold off til next week when it gets colder to get the log out. It was a small uprooted spruce, the kind that would flip back up and then I would have to cut it down again. It was resting on a deck railing and with the relief cut I was able to pull the top off the deck no problem. Come back when the snow is gone to rake it up.
I often go around in the spring raking up jobs that got buried in the snow and throw some seed down. Then I went to the farm to shovel the chips into the mud ruts going to my dump site.


I was about to show up at someone's house and just start working cause its slow and I needs money, maybe work up 1200 or so, park my chipper there next, but we got a little snow and had a really decent 5 hour run which is a very short run. I was able to bill close to 10 plus the one pizza joint for 50 cash and two steak samy sams. Then picked up a couple storm damage jobs like this spruce.


----------



## tree MDS

It's snowing again. I just started freaking out on my wood stove, and there's a wrinkle in my right sock again today. It's definitely getting to be time for this winter BS to be over with already.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> Im itching to turn it on. Had it for about a week the rotochopper guys come on Monday to put the magnet conveyor on screens in and other odds and end before it gets it maden voyage. Requires 20 gallons of diesel and 2000 gallons of water per hour.


What's up with the banner? lol


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> What's up with the banner? lol


So people know we're to go I have it parked off the side of a highway. Guys come tomorrow to see if they wanna place bulk orders they get to see it run color mulch. We're offering some deals on orders say over 10k yards. So we sent a promotion out to all the wholesale yards to come check it out.


----------



## Zale

Good luck.


----------



## gorman

How many crews do you have going to produce 10k yards of chips?


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> How many crews do you have going to produce 10k yards of chips?


We get most of it off land clearing. tree crews it's hard to get that much. Most of it comes off land clearing sites. It takes almost 8-10 acres of a lot of wood to get 10k yards. During the winter I have a big bandit we take around and chip tops with for a few months. I'll put some pictures up.

Selling the mulch is the easy part it is getting and delivering the material for sure.


----------



## mattfr12




----------



## mattfr12

We started last winter chipping for some Amish loggers got like 10 davey crews dumping there plus our residential. For almost two months solid we did like 4 walking floors a day in there dumping and it's still been a challenge to get the material. Tomorrow we start some grinding I'll get a picture of our mulch pile to give some perspective what 20-25k yards of mulch look like.

We are tapped out for this year on material next year I gotta try and get a lot more down to we're we are grinding.


----------



## cedarhollow

what I do today? Killed huge swarm of bugs on the side of the house in the morning, scoped out a couple ash trees that need to become firewood and Made futile attempts to put helicoil in spark plug hole, I have used helicoils for decades but the 10mm kit is for the birds, what a mistake, should have listened to experts here I guess it was the low cost of a set found on ebay, It will go back on ebay to some lucky bidder. The stihl dealer will get an order for new cylinder for my saw in the morning. It's sweetie pies evening though valentines and all. have good eve all


----------



## mattfr12

The fun begins.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

More dead oak TD's, it was a hard hot dry summer plus they are susceptible to so much when they get old and big. Lotsa firewood and a good time to work on them. Right now my dump yard is pretty full of nothing but nice thick straight oak logs and I really want to get splitting it soes I can see how nice it is. I have about 6 or 7 bedliners I have in a row with the backs higher than the front for drainage. Then wire fence staked in around them to crib everything up. 

There is a ton of concrete fence posts laying in a pile down there, I am going to build a fire pit with a chimney to incinerate trash, not tree debris, trash. I figure I could build a pretty decent incinerator, the holes it the posts should work well for air-intake to keep it roaring up into a smaller "stack" to put the smoke up out of my face and help draw in more air from the bottom. I never had a burn before, its a good time to do it, I will screen the top of the stack but its pretty wet. Tv's, couches, metal tables and chairs, carpet and old tarps. Fun stuff but I will have so much more room!


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> More dead oak TD's, it was a hard hot dry summer plus they are susceptible to so much when they get old and big. Lotsa firewood and a good time to work on them. Right now my dump yard is pretty full of nothing but nice thick straight oak logs and I really want to get splitting it soes I can see how nice it is. I have about 6 or 7 bedliners I have in a row with the backs higher than the front for drainage. Then wire fence staked in around them to crib everything up.
> 
> There is a ton of concrete fence posts laying in a pile down there, I am going to build a fire pit with a chimney to incinerate trash, not tree debris, trash. I figure I could build a pretty decent incinerator, the holes it the posts should work well for air-intake to keep it roaring up into a smaller "stack" to put the smoke up out of my face and help draw in more air from the bottom. I never had a burn before, its a good time to do it, I will screen the top of the stack but its pretty wet. Tv's, couches, metal tables and chairs, carpet and old tarps. Fun stuff but I will have so much more room!



You are nutz,,
Can I come!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> How many crews do you have going to produce 10k yards of chips?


We get about 10k yards of brush chips into our yard from our crane removal crew in a year but our real yardage comes from the grinding of logs. We also let tree services/landscapers dump @45 to 60 bucks a load for a one ton dump/dump trailer. I can't even think of a way to calculate how many yards we have in our piles.. two years ago we had a contract to supply something like 15k yards to one of our big landscape contractors and we still had half our pile left after that. We make zero effort to get material and zero effort to sell. It comes in on its own and people call to order loads. Landscapers dump their load of brush and leave with a full load of mulch, they pay us on both ends! It's a vicious cycle but people keep coming.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

We dropped the trunk from yesterday's Ash, winched it up onto the drive, and tossed it on the truck and took it to the dump. Then we did this other ash tree. We still have to drop the last 15 - 20' of trunk. Not a bad day for two guys. We winched a ton of leads right into the chipper.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 558432
> View attachment 558433
> View attachment 558434
> We dropped the trunk from yesterday's Ash, winched it up onto the drive, and tossed it on the truck and took it to the dump. Then we did this other ash tree. We still have to drop the last 15 - 20' of trunk. Not a bad day for two guys. We winched a ton of leads right into the chipper.


will they ever run out of trees for you to cut at that place?


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> will they ever run out of trees for you to cut at that place?



At this rate, I'm thinking yes. Lol.


----------



## mckeetree

I had an 83 year old gal, yes 83, that has been a customer for two years make an obvious play for me today...obvious now. The hell of it is she is not that bad looking. Unbelievable for 83.


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> I had an 83 year old gal, yes 83, that has been a customer for two years make an obvious play for me today...obvious now. The hell of it is she is not that bad looking. Unbelievable for 83.



Mrs. Robinson?


----------



## no tree to big

mckeetree said:


> I had an 83 year old gal, yes 83, that has been a customer for two years make an obvious play for me today...obvious now. The hell of it is she is not that bad looking. Unbelievable for 83.


Dude don't be stealing my sugar mamma!!!

We had a 80 somethin lady watch us the whole day we were working behind her house for the county. at the end of the day she about offered us thousands of dollars and kept complimenting us on how "young and strong we were" she really liked how tall the one guy was 6'6... haha. as we were just about finally out of there she goes I'm going to call the county to complain more I really like watching "strong young men work bending over all day getting all sweaty" as creepy as it was she was very friendly lol... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmaple

Couple of pics from the job yesterday. Half of the tree came off in the tornado last summer.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice work, old maple!! Good to see someone else actually doing something around here, instead of just laying around fantasizing about humping up on 83 year old ladies and such. I mean I realize it's been a long winter and all, but whoof...  Lol..


----------



## treebilly

A white pine removal over top of a gas storage line. Think it's been a while since they've maintained this ROW. 
That was Thursday. Today it's 62*F and sunny. I'm gonna go climb around in a big silver maple in my back yard and try out the rope wrench.


----------



## mattfr12

no tree to big said:


> We get about 10k yards of brush chips into our yard from our crane removal crew in a year but our real yardage comes from the grinding of logs. We also let tree services/landscapers dump @45 to 60 bucks a load for a one ton dump/dump trailer. I can't even think of a way to calculate how many yards we have in our piles.. two years ago we had a contract to supply something like 15k yards to one of our big landscape contractors and we still had half our pile left after that. We make zero effort to get material and zero effort to sell. It comes in on its own and people call to order loads. Landscapers dump their load of brush and leave with a full load of mulch, they pay us on both ends! It's a vicious cycle but people keep coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I





no tree to big said:


> We get about 10k yards of brush chips into our yard from our crane removal crew in a year but our real yardage comes from the grinding of logs. We also let tree services/landscapers dump @45 to 60 bucks a load for a one ton dump/dump trailer. I can't even think of a way to calculate how many yards we have in our piles.. two years ago we had a contract to supply something like 15k yards to one of our big landscape contractors and we still had half our pile left after that. We make zero effort to get material and zero effort to sell. It comes in on its own and people call to order loads. Landscapers dump their load of brush and leave with a full load of mulch, they pay us on both ends! It's a vicious cycle but people keep coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


ive noticed a lot of the same things. The biggest problem I have now is delivering I'm ordering some hooklift triaxles pretty soon.

If you have it it will sell. Especially when everyone else runs out. We have a guy by us that does a few 100k yards a year probably 20 triaxles delivering around the clock. He runs out of material every year. Bartlett parks all if there equipment is his lot.


----------



## treebilly

Sorry I missed your call Matt. By that hour I was a bit inebriated. Question about that lift you bought. Do you trailer it or buy a truck to haul it?


----------



## tree MDS

More fun and games.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 559715
> More fun and games.




Nice rig job there, looks like you got a rope man. This is one of those instances where I actually use one of the rescue eights to keep from having to wrap the rope around the tree like a slovenly hatchet man who don't know how to use an axe.

I just made that up by the way.

I woke up this morning and wanted to die. I don't know if it was the falafel or cancer and didn't feel like getting to the top of this dead oak and trying not to bust any other trees up putting it down.

3.5 feet dia, 100 footer. Well, once it was 100 feet. It had been dead for a few years and lost some height. I got pulled up to a decent height but still of thick wood, hunks of truck sloughing off, I had planned to go high and wittle with the 200 but after a cut or two with that I found a hole to put the top in without doing much if any damage so I got the 44 and ended it. I stuck a pull rope in with a pole saw and the rest of the top was down. Dropped the trunk and left. Not one scar. Broke a branch or two out a ****ed up tree here and there, cleaned out the dead for sure!

That was a " 600.00 before lunch" job that gets so many young boy's juices flowing but all I could manage was a soft pretzel and some soda.


Went to farm and split for an hour then looked at jobs like it was spring and everybody was out in their yards. Gots lotsa work to do, the farm area has been pushed back and nice and neat with its over lay of wood chips to keep the mud down, its cozy with the ruts in the road lined with fresh pine chips and the cold frames full of pot plants ad to the warm luster of this odd but dreamy winter.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> You are nutz,,
> Can I come!
> Jeff




I did a burn the other day. I had built a tall 4 foot high, 3 sided enclosure with the concrete fence posts stack on their sides so the holes would allow air flow. Also some where broken and had chunks missing so they worked good. I put some whole ones on top and layed old garden fencing on it to stop sparks. Burn a love seat in 5 minutes, a TV in 8, a big blue tarp in under a 60 seconds. I pulled a perfect mesh tarp out of the dump pile, its one of those really tough kind. I don't know why some idiot would have thrown it away. Its huge.


Opened up a bunch of ground, spread chips and installed firewood cribs. These bed liners are great. I strung more garden fencing around them and have plastic pallets.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I found a toilet tank and cover in there, that's good for shooting at!


----------



## treebilly

Oh to be a fly on the wall, anywhere you are at Dan

Messed around on ROW clearing again. It was beautiful outside, we did no property damage, all the property owners are happy, and we went home with all of our fingers and toes. It was a great day
Can't say that about one of our other crews. No one was hurt and the weather was still great. I imagine there will be someone upset when they see what a 30" diameter oak did to their shed


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I did a burn the other day. I had built a tall 4 foot high, 3 sided enclosure with the concrete fence posts stack on their sides so the holes would allow air flow. Also some where broken and had chunks missing so they worked good. I put some whole ones on top and layed old garden fencing on it to stop sparks. Burn a love seat in 5 minutes, a TV in 8, a big blue tarp in under a 60 seconds. I pulled a perfect mesh tarp out of the dump pile, its one of those really tough kind. I don't know why some idiot would have thrown it away. Its huge.
> 
> 
> Opened up a bunch of ground, spread chips and installed firewood cribs. These bed liners are great. I strung more garden fencing around them and have plastic pallets.



At least I offered to help!
Jeff


----------



## david1332

Took down a 30" diameter white oak , did it over 2 days ( don't get out of college till 1) going back tomorrow to clean up the last bit of trunk wood!


----------



## david1332

It was pretty fun with a lot of rigging to avoid the fence and house


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> At least I offered to help!
> Jeff




There nothing you could do but thanks!

Started off today pulling carpet staples out of steps where dogs used to live and got out of having to tear out any carpet, its nasty. I did just more than half of the steps before my hand cramped and then I went and split wood. Well I mean work on the splitter but I got some big rounds done without hurting myself to bad soes that progress. Tomorrow, a nice bit of the old tree work, tree work then who knows what cause it stays light longer now and its so warm. I have some carpentry stuff to do the house and of course the plumbing. Hey, I'm winning at least, it works and I am not having to work on it right now. Under those carpets is the nasiest piss foam stapled to the oldest, most decayed sub floor made out of some laminate which is flaking to the touch and probably screwed and glued to the main floor. I am sooooo glad I don't have to pull that up. Somebody else does but not me. I am winning!

The crap hole rental house at the farm is being rented to a divorcee', I met her this evening, showed her how not to kill herself going into a the basement and managed to break a valve off the completely rigged, rusty and wrecked plumbing system which I halfway shut down, insulated and heated. The new tenant started talking about calling the water company, I laughed as water gushed out and told her that I curse a lot. Water company honey? Water company? Poor girl, thinks there is a water company, she better go back to her husband if he would let her.

I stole a hose valve from a hose screwed it on the end of the broken water valve and shut it off. There was no was to shut the water into the house down without throwing a breaker which I thought was odd. But the whole place is held together with cobwebs and horseshit, these mother****ers would be dead without me.

Which is why I really started laughing when the owner called freaking out about the water in the basement because the new tenant called her about it. The new tenant thought it was gas leaking.

I took the door off the basement, its one of those Dorthy doors or whatever, brought it home and weld the lock hinge back on so it don't slam on somebody. Like me! I was down in that **** hole when the wind slammed it shut, I freaked! Then, the timer on the light ran out. Yeah, you just think I ramble about nothing, this is some **** I deal with day to day.

The owner was all upset over the valve could have been broken in the first place considering the water is half off, just the well is pumping to other buildings and that stuff is heated and insulated... by me. The house isn't occupied until April anyway, we are just working on it. Well she kept going on and on about why somebody was turning valves when everything was suppose to be off like she knew anything at all. I finally had to shut her down, told her that I was down there ****ing with one of my master ****ing pieces and broke a ****ing valve off because it was ****ed because its ****ed, just as ****ed as everything else so like every ****ing thing else I would fix the ****ing thing.

And its one of my masterpieces, one of which I have been telling all about at this crazy ****ing farm.


Greeeeeeeennnnnnn ACRES is the place for meeeeeeeee! Farrrrrrrmmmmmm living is where I want to beeeeee!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

david1332 said:


> View attachment 560021
> View attachment 560022
> View attachment 560023
> View attachment 560024
> View attachment 560025
> View attachment 560021
> View attachment 560022
> Took down a 30" diameter white oak , did it over 2 days ( don't get out of college till 1) going back tomorrow to clean up the last bit of trunk wood!




My buddy, that is one hell of a wide notch you got there. I suggest you don't make a habit of that

Other than that looks like a good job, my buddy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

DR. P. Proteus said:


>





I used to have a My Buddy doll, I used to make a chippa hoppa out of a box, make a pile a sticks and stand him next to it. I would tell him that I didn't bid the ****ing job to take as long as it did and rakes were coming out of his pay. One time he lost a hitch pin.


----------



## david1332

DR. P. Proteus said:


> My buddy, that is one hell of a wide notch you got there. I suggest you don't make a habit of that
> 
> Other than that looks like a good job, my buddy.


I did that on purpose actually. There is a fence below where I'm dropping out those huge pieces and I wanted the pieces to hit the spar and jump off lol. And boy did they . 
All part of the plan boys. 

( or was that actually dangerous? Lol)


----------



## david1332

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I used to have a My Buddy doll, I used to make a chippa hoppa out of a box, make a pile a sticks and stand him next to it. I would tell him that I didn't bid the ****ing job to take as long as it did and rakes were coming out of his pay. One time he lost a hitch pin.


Lol that thing looks like a chucky doll


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

david1332 said:


> I did that on purpose actually. There is a fence below where I'm dropping out those huge pieces and I wanted the pieces to hit the spar and jump off lol. And boy did they .
> All part of the plan boys.
> 
> ( or was that actually dangerous? Lol)




Well I guess what you were doing sounds somewhat reasonable, however, if you cut deep wide notches in something you want to hinge, well, there is no hinge.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Phone got lit up by the farm owner, apparently I didn't turn the water back on for her daughter's house so I ran back up there early this morning. I put the basement door back on, one thing breaks, another gets fixed and we plod on.

Went to do a "put it on the ground and walk away" for a old client. Half dead English walnut codom. We got there with just a pick-up full of gear and after 20 minutes the plan changed to chipping everything and saving a log or two the old man can try to sell considering its English walnut, more valuable than blacl walnut of course and we plod on.


Ran back for chippah and got more than half it down and chipped by 2 when I went to get my kid then back up to farm for more high-hooded hi-jinx whatever that **** that might mean.


----------



## treebilly

You all see, when I think I have a bad day and I'm depressed, I read some of the good drs post and realize that I'm pretty well off. Almost as good as visiting a state fair.


----------



## no tree to big

Finally got approved by work comp to have surgery to fix my arm so I'll be going into surgery tomorrow. Can't wait for my recovery, dr already said 3 months no lifting at all... oh boy!!! 
Just put an offer in on a house, well condo, over the weekend they accepted the offer planing on closing first week of April. That should be interesting, I guess I'll be the guy watching the lady do all the work, haha! I can't wait for condo life no grass to cut snow to shovel no trees to trim. Oh it will be so relaxing walk in the door and have nothing to do! I'm gonna get in so much trouble now.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Finished the buff and polish on the Pete and took the bikes out to enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## jefflovstrom

cool,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> My buddy, that is one hell of a wide notch you got there. I suggest you don't make a habit of that
> 
> Other than that looks like a good job, my buddy.



I thought that was slayer at first. Lol


----------



## no tree to big

I'm alive! With a big bottle of Norco in my hand let's see how this goes


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> You all see, when I think I have a bad day and I'm depressed, I read some of the good drs post and realize that I'm pretty well off. Almost as good as visiting a state fair.




That's what we do here, we compare notes to see who has got it the worst.


For me, pulling a job on a Saturday is one of the more lowly things I do, aside from whatever I get into at that farm. But she really is stretched out real nice and the weather is great!

Just hauled in two loads of that English walnut and getting saw mills together. Been using a big Pequea dump trailer for logs and sometimes chips. You can only load big equipment on that, can't get the mini on without doing something of what I don't know. The ramps just don't go that narrow and if the ramps aren't right then something is going to get ****ed. So I use another trailer aside from that now my dump truck is down. I actually do have a set of truck ramps that sit on the ground but they are heavy as hell and would always be in the way. I have had to many projects I would have rather done than fix that thing since it broke last fall. I know its a pipe dream to want to use only one truck but I am living it presently. And considering its so old it doesn't have AC I might let it ride til next fall if I get slow enough.


So one truck, one chipper, two trailers...

Its fine I suppose, I stay close to home when I work, like I have been in my own neighborhood since last year. No joke!

We had to push the chippah in with the mini and move the client's trailer and would have had to come off the truck to do it. I usually go around and get everything on the job before we go do it. And a lot of times we just blow it in the woods. It would be nice to consolidate one of these trailers.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So anyway I just left a trailer and the chippah right there on the guy's front lawn and came home. **** this Saturday ****, there are all the bikers on the road, the ones with the loud engines and the ones without. One is to noisey, the other to slow. Its not like a weekday.

Going into Philly, stay the night and have gym meet in morning. I think I might stroll the city a bit and see all the new stuff. The place where the convention center is used to be DOC JONHSON'S adult shops and dirty Chinese restaurants, couldn't drive straight down the road it was so worn out. They built it new in the 90's and have since added a lot of outdoor art and other refurbishments, might not even need a gun! Wife and kid already there I am going to take the train, I am about 30 miles out on rail then another 10 to get to the station.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So anyway I just left a trailer and the chippah right there on the guy's front lawn and came home. **** this Saturday ****, there are all the bikers on the road, the ones with the loud engines and the ones without. One is to noisey, the other to slow. Its not like a weekday.
> 
> Going into Philly, stay the night and have gym meet in morning. I think I might stroll the city a bit and see all the new stuff. The place where the convention center is used to be DOC JONHSON'S adult shops and dirty Chinese restaurants, couldn't drive straight down the road it was so worn out. They built it new in the 90's and have since added a lot of outdoor art and other refurbishments, might not even need a gun! Wife and kid already there I am going to take the train, I am about 30 miles out on rail then another 10 to get to the station.



I luv your post's,, I wish I could put them on my Kindle,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

We washed the ram and greased it. Blakes and Erik got me motivated. Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

So many beautiful day's ,
For those of you that have not seen my old posts,
around this time each year, I post a pic of a truck load of saw's that the owner brings me,
so you know I will again in a couple days,
I have been in this biz so long and had a lot of boss's and owner's, and just plain greedy assholes trying to make a buck,
took me many years to find the owner of a company that holds you to the fire, and then reward's you,
I guess that is why I always say 'it was a beautiful day',
Jeff,


----------



## no tree to big

Today was not beautiful, I can't keep anything in my stomach long enough to let the drugs kick in. So this recovery thing isn't so great


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Today was not beautiful, I can't keep anything in my stomach long enough to let the drugs kick in. So this recovery thing isn't so great



Feel better, it took me 3 days last week.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The hotel room was fabulous, it was just me and my wife, a chair, an ottoman by the widow of the skyline while smack dab in the middle of it. The convention center is built from the old Reading Railroad shed 18 rails wide 4 blocks long and 4 stories above motor traffic. Where once was ticket booths is a vast marble floor covered by a huge arch made of the original steel hoops.

It went up another few stories where the trains used to be, 18 lanes of trains. Shut down in 1984, I actually used to ride trains from there though I rode the other lines a lot.

I came in on a train a few levels under this which was at least four stories above motor traffic. I snuck up to the main ballroom which used to house the trains and smoked a J, then went up to the very top of the arch through doorways and such. They redid the arch with wood as the first base then covered in tin or aluminum.

I got off the train that I took to get there and got a bottle of Arbor Mist in a paper bag and went strollin round the Marriott checking everything out before catching up with my wife. The Marriot building looks like a alien fortress at night.


Ground floor is the farmer's market which was quite busy even today.

This is third time we have been to a gym meet down there, it makes me want to move back down there or take a vacation there.

Philly has so much and its pretty small and easy to get to. When I lived there I could get around underground as well as above. Philly in summer though! A young man's dream! Straight or gay I tell ya! It don't matter, you come to Philly you are gonna get laid pretty easy this I know.

Anyway, my girl did poorly and bawled like ***** about it but still got 3rd in floor and was up on the podium with the team that dominated so it was nice to see that even at her worst she can still hang with the best. When I pick her up tomorrow from school I want to tell her to lose better or quit.

I know she was cranky to be up so early trying not to fall off of a balance beam much less do a cartwheel on it. That's why we stayed the night, when I get up its a few hours til I can be around people. I can do stuff but depending on what it is its probably better if I wake up first cause at least I will pull a muscle.

I wanted to stay longer it was such a nice day but came home and moved my chippah off that guy's lawn. Tomorrow, the loader and back to the farm to work on the house.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Today was not beautiful, I can't keep anything in my stomach long enough to let the drugs kick in. So this recovery thing isn't so great



You better stop being a ***** and get them drugs in you boy! Have you tried snorting? I'll bet you took them without eating. You gotta try to at least eat some bread with drugs man, eat it before to get it down and pad your stomach then put the pill on top of it and then just concentrate on breathing and relaxing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

If you go up one more flight that is 3 or 4 stories above ground and that is where the train tracks where.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Front door.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 560555
> View attachment 560550
> We washed the ram and greased it. Blakes and Erik got me motivated. Lol



Now you just need a can of this to finish the job.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You better stop being a ***** and get them drugs in you boy! Have you tried snorting? I'll bet you took them without eating. You gotta try to at least eat some bread with drugs man, eat it before to get it down and pad your stomach then put the pill on top of it and then just concentrate on breathing and relaxing.


I wish that was the problem... I ate a decent amount put some drugs in and shortly later watched it come back out.... 

It's all good it don't hurt today except where my wrist is rubbing on this ******* splint I'm about to cut 4 inches off the end of it

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Had to jack up the porch to level it enough to put in a new step and support the roof and sides, thought I was going to have to get serious and sister the joists but I cobbled it together solid enough.

That took all morning, when I got back from picking up my kid I ripped out some rotten soffet and fascia on the roof. It was a 14 foot run and she only got 12 footers. The ends of the rafters were rotten so I used some PVC decking I had laying around for the sophet and fascia because I had 20 footers and it wouldn't rot. They are heavy as hell, I am lifting and screwing these bastards while on the ladder and this lady is hollering from up yonder about why I ripped out the half ass new boards and the rotten soffet.

This is a friend of mine who keeps her racing horse at the farm.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150342104719425&set=a.450584199424.205660.501874424&type=3


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And then I went to the grocery store on the way home, forgot the bread and they really tried to shove them damn English muffins on me. I was going to buy some Nair because I have to wear knee braces and they got irritating. They have that stuff for men but I still felt to weird to get it, I get my wife to get and the bread. I am gonna have smooooooth knees! Was thinking of getting another op.


----------



## no tree to big

They are looking for some good help lol

I replied, I hope I get hired. I could do that one handed from the ground with a polesaw. I might get back to work sooner then expected 







Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> They are looking for some good help lol
> 
> I replied, I hope I get hired. I could do that one handed from the ground with a polesaw. I might get back to work sooner then expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




Haha,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Woke up around 7, wife and kid getting ready to go out, I got up, took a piss and went back to bed til about 8fortyfukinfive. Then I made breakfast and groaned and stretched for awhile. I thought about going to the Y, sitting in the hot tub and sauna then getting a massage then maybe a little Chinese Buffet? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?

No.

First thing I did when I got to the farm was patrol for groundhogs with the .22 semi -auto carbine with a 4x20 Red Dot reticule and real cowboy action. It goes POP everytime you pull the trigger. Nothing, it was early but still warm and sunny but they will be out.

Walking around this farm trying to get stuff to try to get stuff done is exhausting and they keep spraying my electric outlet with water so I have to walk all the way around to reset the breaker. Funny how is only ten feet away but to get to it is 300 yards.

Got to get the Yota some sneakers and shiny new inspection badge so I can drive it around. Tomorrow I am going to a place where this guy sells used tires, I need 4 for my trailer and four for the Yota. Betcha I won't spend 300 and will get real nice tires.

Put the top railing along 50 foot of horse fence, the horse keeps rubbing his neck on it, its only decking boards. Each rail end is nailed to a post meeting another rail which is also screwed to the same post. That's why it kept breaking, the ends where weak. Not anymore, I used the 4 12 footers she got and laminated the old boards behind the continuous run of 12's. I cut the bad ends off the old boards and scavenged enough to finish. Nowhere does a joint get screwed on a post, the joints are in the middle with another run of boards screwed behind it. Its strong as **** and looks badassed, I'm real ****ing proud of myself on this one, if I would have just cut each board to fit between each post they would have broke by summer and would have wasted 16 feet of the 12 footers.

Then I moved all the crap I needed for that back to the back porch of the rental house and cut the boards to hold the screens in. I finally organized enough tools and extension cords to work on the place and when I say " enough tools" that means I pretty much brought all of them and they are heavy. I mean if I had not taken a set of clamps up awhile ago I would not have been able to do the fence not to mention enough of the right size screws to make the laminate which I had no idea I would be doing til about 9 am this morning when I went to look at the boards she had "put" on the ground for me.

About a year ago I took the last set of boards she "put" on the ground for somebody else and used them to fix a fence that wasn't in plain sight.


----------



## no tree to big

Who already has there CEU's for recertification at the end of 2018? This guy does! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

I had sinus surgery done yesterday. Got a bottle of perks and want nothing to do with them. All I want to do is blow my ******* nose but I can't for the next week.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I got some new saws today, gonna keep them in the office since I don't need them right now, but nice to have.
Got 7 MS201TC saws, an MS461 and a 362.
Jeff


----------



## david1332

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I got some new saws today, gonna keep them in the office since I don't need them right now, but nice to have.
> Got 7 MS201TC saws, an MS461 and a 362.
> Jeff
> View attachment 561664
> View attachment 561665


Why so many.? I mean I know why

But what's the real reason lol


----------



## Naylor649

That's a nice day for sure. So pretty to look at lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

This is California, taxifornia, you really need stuff to write off or you get nailed in taxes. 
Jeff


----------



## david1332

Well hats a pretty good excuse


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I had sinus surgery done yesterday. Got a bottle of perks and want nothing to do with them. All I want to do is blow my ******* nose but I can't for the next week.



That's what wrong with America: to many people not taking their drugs. Well I am sorry that you don't want to eat all yor drugs but there are people in China who are not stoned.

And I ain't climbing no tree today! Wind is just howling, I think I will go round and fix all the fences I have broken, tried to fix and left in disgust last week.


----------



## david1332

Grounded over here too. 60mph gusts every few minutes. 
I smell storm work


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> This is California, taxifornia, you really need stuff to write off or you get nailed in taxes.
> Jeff




I think what you do here is even if you are an employee you register yourself as a business, open a checking account and then pretty much every nickle you spend you can deduct.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That's what wrong with America: to many people not taking their drugs. Well I am sorry that you don't want to eat all yor drugs but there are people in China who are not stoned.
> 
> And I ain't climbing no tree today! Wind is just howling, I think I will go round and fix all the fences I have broken, tried to fix and left in disgust last week.


Aww a little wind just make tings excitin  Nothing like swaying 20 feet being sprayed by sawdust. Cutting a limb playing the wind only to have it change direction mid cut  Ahhhhhhhhhhhh the Ides of March are upon us


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Aww a little wind just make tings excitin  Nothing like swaying 20 feet being sprayed by sawdust. Cutting a limb playing the wind only to have it change direction mid cut  Ahhhhhhhhhhhh the Ides of March are upon us




Playing the wind; I didn't see anything about that on the ISA test.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

If am I harnessing wind power to do my job shouldn't I get subsidized? Tax breaks? I'm calling Donald.


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> That's what wrong with America: to many people not taking their drugs. Well I am sorry that you don't want to eat all yor drugs but there are people in China who are not stoned.
> 
> And I ain't climbing no tree today! Wind is just howling, I think I will go round and fix all the fences I have broken, tried to fix and left in disgust last week.



I hate them. Constipation in a little pill.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Playing the wind; I didn't see anything about that on the ISA test.


Its in tree limb golf not isa fore lol timber wtf just get out of the way


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Its in tree limb golf not isa fore lol timber wtf just get out of the way




Its not to bad once you get up there and yer shirt stays tucked in I suppose but I am worried about the wind blowing something down on me that I am not expecting. Well, since I would be expecting to get clobbered by something I normally wouldn't be expecting to get clobbered by then I guess I was expecting it.

I took the barn roof today, jammed some Arbortie into some cracks in the bare sheathing and squuze some tar in there. Can't see daylight coming through anymore.

Then I cut the finial off the fence post I broke and glued it to a 4x4 then scavenged some cedar boards from the barn to make the stiles to nail back on the rails and then collect my twenty two hundred one dollar bills.

Old guy finally admitted that he could do nothing with the E. walnut logs from the 2 trees and let us take them but we did dump the chips, I hope he don't kill hisself.

Old guy's wife called me a butcher a few years ago when I went at the rhodies and azaleas which look great now. She just minds her own now while I take care of what needs taken care of. Of course we didn't have a conversation about what it takes to cut a rhody down to below a roof line because its the first time I ever cut a rhody down to below the roof line and wasn't even sure it was a rhody, I just cut it, with my sawzall.


Hopefully have time to mill some of them logs, the old guy was trying to sell them, its not much, we have Granberg, first Enlgish walnut I have done in a long long time. There is a lot of American Chestnut saplings up Peabody's but no big trees I have found as of yet. They have to come from somewhere, I have been up there for years and haven't seen one.

I am a little worried about working on this big old oak. Its a codom, the one side had suffered through something and produced a lot of deadwood but seems OK now. The other half is vigorous but bent over a pool with a decayed fungal patch on the reaction wood on the trunk, which also the tree seems to have warded off, though the patch of decay remains.

Its just that its been so warm, I usually leave oak work for winter if I can and there weren't no winter.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I hate them. Constipation in a little pill.




Well then why didn't you just ask for the Vickies? Us Dr's are here to help and I am sure my compatriot would have been concerned for your well being as I am!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Got the tires mounted on the trailer and the finial glued on the post and even split wood in a white out. It would go back an forth from sunny and warm to dark windy and snow blowing sideways.

I am going to weld a receiver hitch to the side of my splitter so I can just slide in one of those cargo carriers for a log table.


The IRS was trying to give me crap about claiming hand grenades as a business expense. The grenades weren't that much, it was the gold plating that drove up the cost.


----------



## Oldmaple

The victim for the day. Nothing really wrong with it, just too big for the space. Overhanging the two driveways and crapping all over the cars. Had it done by noon. Went to a lot clearing job that a client added a few trees to and proceeded to knock a track off of my mini loader.  That took an hour or so to put back on. Breezy and cold but the sun was nice.


----------



## PA Dan

I am going to weld a receiver hitch to the side of my splitter so I can just slide in one of those cargo carriers for a log table.

That is brilliant! I am going to do the same! Have been trying to figure out how to put a table in my homemade splitter!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Oldmaple said:


> The victim for the day. Nothing really wrong with it, just too big for the space. Overhanging the two driveways and crapping all over the cars. Had it done by noon. Went to a lot clearing job that a client added a few trees to and proceeded to knock a track off of my mini loader.  That took an hour or so to put back on. Breezy and cold but the sun was nice.




What kind of mini did you go throwing tracks off of? I had a Toro, it would only last a little bit in snow til ice built up inside the wheels and threw the tracks.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

PA Dan said:


> I am going to weld a receiver hitch to the side of my splitter so I can just slide in one of those cargo carriers for a log table.
> 
> That is brilliant! I am going to do the same! Have been trying to figure out how to put a table in my homemade splitter!



Should fit in between the sides of the I beam so not to interfere with the tilt


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Got the tires mounted on the trailer and the finial glued on the post and even split wood in a white out. It would go back an forth from sunny and warm to dark windy and snow blowing sideways.
> 
> I am going to weld a receiver hitch to the side of my splitter so I can just slide in one of those cargo carriers for a log table.
> 
> 
> The IRS was trying to give me crap about claiming hand grenades as a business expense. The grenades weren't that much, it was the gold plating that drove up the cost.



You are always in my prayer's, 
Jeff


----------



## PA Dan

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Should fit in between the sides of the I beam so not to interfere with the tilt


Mine doesn't tilt and has a fixed wedge. I figure I have a lot of room between the wedge and the trailer coupler to weld the reciever on. Here's what I have and what I'm thinking! Who sells the weld on reciever parts?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I hate them. Constipation in a little pill.[/QUOTE
> 
> Gin and prune juice shooters, take 6 and call me in the morning.


----------



## Oldmaple

DR. P. Proteus said:


> What kind of mini did you go throwing tracks off of? I had a Toro, it would only last a little bit in snow til ice built up inside the wheels and threw the tracks.


Vermeer 650. Had the track come off twice since I've owned it. Once when a piece of plywood caught in it, yesterday I'm not sure. An employee has been on it both times, he has a "special gift" I guess.


----------



## CanopyGorilla

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=710456885771531&id=100004216779398
Trust me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

CHA CHING! 10k DOLLAR TREE! YEEFNHAA! Hit the big time, gonna make a mint ! Wheelin and Dealin, makin that paper!


I finally had to send the email I knew I would have to send for a long time as this big old oak codom, fungus infected, leaning over the pool has been slated.

I don't want to do it and have been trying to trim it but haven't been able since its been so warm. I worry about this tree all the time and wish I didn't have to. I wish I didn't have to tell her it 10K to destroy her yard getting this great tree down. Its a great tree! I don't wanna do it, I am just joking about the money which I am not even sure if it would be enough. Its big and in every way. Limbs are big, trunks are big, codom is big, its 100 foot up, its 100 foot out and its roots are up against the soggy bottom of the swimming pool.


They finally found a cheaper idiot than the last one they hired to do the rugs and floor and he quit too. I know she haggled Empire Today until they told her to screw off then found a friend of a friend who turned out to be a wife beater wearing, tatooes on the muscles and still talking **** ex-con and his buddy.

I walked in, said hi and would be around from time to time doing my thing but don't know anybody else's thing. I came back awhile later and he is having a loud conversation with his worker that started with, " YEAH WHEN BACK WHEN I WAS IN JAIL..."


I pulled a U turn and went and found somewhere else to be but he saw me and asked for help putting the heater covers on when he was done. As I left I wondered who could be so casual about leaving 6, 25 foot rolls of fresh carpet in the mud and knew I would be the one moving them inside later on... and I was right! I hate being right and the thing is, well, I am always right!

BULLET PLEASE! One right behind my ear sound good!

I was up there working on my rotten old storage camper in the cold rain so I took out one of the roof vents and pushed the old barrel stove right on in. Within minutes I was sick from the paint still burning off of it. Other than that it worked good, the pipe stuck out just enough and I kept it burning low which made a lot of smoke which came in the windows because they were open from the burning paint.

I just threw in some shelves and moved a lot of crap to other areas of the farm. Like the 12 gas cans I had in there. I wheeled the stove out yesterday when I cleaned out the mechanic shop hanging hoods and fenders to make room for ALL of my crap. I am going to get the stove really hot outside to burn of the paint then paint it with good stove paint and put in it the shop. It on a garden cart and can be towed, I thought it might come in handy for splitting in the winter but have not needed it.

I really like the idea of a portable wood stove. You could backpack in enough wood to a football game or outdoor concert. The whole thing would fit in the pack, there would be miniature splits of real firewood I would sell along with the stove. Just like the real thing only smaller, the pipes would telescope and fit in the pack. It would just be a little metal firebox, you would just need to drill a few half inch holes here and there to run the pipe but Jeff could use it at his desk when the temperature drops below 72.


----------



## Zale

Seeing how you work by yourself, how does one take down a $10,000.00 tree?


----------



## no tree to big

Grapple saw, duh!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

You know he doesn't really have a 10k dollar tree he's probably talking about some bonsai outside his padded cell at the institution! I'm still trying to figure out how he smuggled in a cell phone and a charger. 

They cleared me for work, yay... well they cleared me for office work.... then I was like can I atleast run my crane like I have one lever I need to move with that arm, doc goes ugh but you work for a tree service that's a lot of heavy lifting. I'm all yea but I operate a crane, remember, doc goes but you're moving such heavy stuff... at this point I'm not sure if I need to laugh or bang my head on the wall

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Seeing how you work by yourself, how does one take down a $10,000.00 tree?



Contractors, dude, contractors.


----------



## Zale

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Contractors, dude, contractors.



Be safe.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Zale said:


> Seeing how you work by yourself, how does one take down a $10,000.00 tree?


The same way the rest of us do, one branch at a time.


----------



## derwoodii

just hacked & chipped away dead thorny roadside scrub trying to make it look like landscape,, crew thought we'd find bodies or lost loot but just got sweat and scratches


----------



## Zale

Getting ready for the big snow. Expecting 12 inches + in my area. Wind and wet snow. Life is good.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I told the owner of the farm to get a minister's license and start a cult, give the disciples weed wackers and pitchforks and never pay a cent in taxes.


----------



## tree MDS

Snowing a little here now. It sounds like we're gonna get 22" or so (supposedly). Kinda looks it out there. That's alright, winter can do its little thing, I saw the change in the sun melting the snow yesterday, despite the cold. April's coming.


----------



## tree MDS

Check this one out!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Snowing a little here now. It sounds like we're gonna get 22" or so (supposedly). Kinda looks it out there. That's alright, winter can do its little thing, I saw the change in the sun melting the snow yesterday, despite the cold. April's coming.



Hell with that!,,dang! 45* degrees here is freezing,! But trees all year!
Jeff,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just finished a drug fueled 13 hour tour of cranking the rudder of the Power Wagon into and out of all manner of situations. Last push of the tour, up at Peabody's, broke a hydraulic line or something and that was that. Imagine the luck. But she is done! Mission complete!

It was a light deep snow but sleet on top made it tricky. You jam on the brake, give it gas and let off the brake enough to get moving but keep the wheels from spinning. Two footed driving. Truck got mud tires, it bucks like nuts when it breaks loose but if you do the traction control two footed thing you will make it. Got to lean hard on that brake to keep the wheels from spinning, real hard, it would surprise you, it works.

At the one place I got a couple beers out of the garage, I got some beers out of my office trailer, Sheila, Sheila Baby, the pants wearer of the Lesbians on Frog Hollow goes, " I have 3 questions: Am I going to have any lawn left after you're done? Where did you learn to drive like that? IPA or Lager?"

It wasn't so much the beers as it was everything else and it was smooth allright. None of that vein scraped feeling you get with some stuff. Sure, it keeps you going but you become a ghost rider, face gaunt, eyes blurred, shirt soaked with sweat, trying to catch the Devil's herd but ain't caught it yet. You know what I mean.

But none of that, just smooth like glass for the most part and the new road contract is going to bring in some tree work. All three client's have mentioned that they want to talk and some even have storm damage although the sleet was so cold it just bounced off of the trees and wires like ice cubes. A little warmer it would have layed and cause problems.


I bet I could nod for a couple hours and go back out but not only is the storm done so is the plow. I need a beer.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just finished a drug fueled 13 hour tour of cranking the rudder of the Power Wagon into and out of all manner of situations. Last push of the tour, up at Peabody's, broke a hydraulic line or something and that was that. Imagine the luck. But she is done! Mission complete!
> 
> It was a light deep snow but sleet on top made it tricky. You jam on the brake, give it gas and let off the brake enough to get moving but keep the wheels from spinning. Two footed driving. Truck got mud tires, it bucks like nuts when it breaks loose but if you do the traction control two footed thing you will make it. Got to lean hard on that brake to keep the wheels from spinning, real hard, it would surprise you, it works.
> 
> At the one place I got a couple beers out of the garage, I got some beers out of my office trailer, Sheila, Sheila Baby, the pants wearer of the Lesbians on Frog Hollow goes, " I have 3 questions: Am I going to have any lawn left after you're done? Where did you learn to drive like that? IPA or Lager?"
> 
> It wasn't so much the beers as it was everything else and it was smooth allright. None of that vein scraped feeling you get with some stuff. Sure, it keeps you going but you become a ghost rider, face gaunt, eyes blurred, shirt soaked with sweat, trying to catch the Devil's herd but ain't caught it yet. You know what I mean.
> 
> But none of that, just smooth like glass for the most part and the new road contract is going to bring in some tree work. All three client's have mentioned that they want to talk and some even have storm damage although the sleet was so cold it just bounced off of the trees and wires like ice cubes. A little warmer it would have layed and cause problems.
> 
> 'F' it man, just quit working and find a publisher, I would buy a book of your rantings and raving's and tall tale's,,
> That is a lot of punctuation mark's,, right?
> But seriously, see a shrink,,
> Jeff
> 
> 
> I bet I could nod for a couple hours and go back out but not only is the storm done so is the plow. I need a beer.


----------



## gorman

We were projected to get a foot of snow but ended up getting about 4". Then it turned to rain and flooded everywhere. Every driveway, yard, low road has turned into a skating rink since the temps plummeted. I'm going to set the bar to "don't fall on your tailbone" today.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am a "shrink" ! I sit in front of a mirror and analyze myself.


----------



## mattfr12

I got a pretty much like new john deere 3720 I got to get rid of. We bought a large wheel loader and its not getting used anymore if anyone is interested. around 400 hrs on tractor around 30hrs on pto. tractor was used to move stuff around the yard mainly nothing crazy. has deluxe cab with air ride seat ac, heat everything. looking for around 28k think it was around 44k new in 2014. tractor is 44hp turbo 4x4 locking differential. bought a Volvo l70 wheel loader with a 5 yard bucket cant see us using this again anytime soon.


----------



## jefflovstrom

The owner is bringing me a new truck tomorrow, whoo!
I'm gonna need a bigger yard,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> I got a pretty much like new john deere 3720 I got to get rid of. We bought a large wheel loader and its not getting used anymore if anyone is interested. around 400 hrs on tractor around 30hrs on pto. tractor was used to move stuff around the yard mainly nothing crazy. has deluxe cab with air ride seat ac, heat everything. looking for around 28k think it was around 44k new in 2014. tractor is 44hp turbo 4x4 locking differential. bought a Volvo l70 wheel loader with a 5 yard bucket cant see us using this again anytime soon.



That's a lot of hp in that little thing! Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ok, here it is, 
I have a lot of guys and this truck is great for hauling wood if needed. We can dump mulch free but we pay by the ton for wood,
2017 Ford F-550, 10' bed, all the bells and whistles,,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Nice looking truck Jeff. You get all the sweet toys.


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Ok, here it is,
> I have a lot of guys and this truck is great for hauling wood if needed. We can dump mulch free but we pay by the ton for wood,
> 2017 Ford F-550, 10' bed, all the bells and whistles,,
> Jeff
> View attachment 565435



Nice truck. Does it come with hitch pins?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Nice looking truck Jeff. You get all the sweet toys.



I climbed as a sub for so many owners from 1978 to 2001,
I know so many owners and scammers and low-life greedy so called tree company's,,
I climbed for lot's of them before I decided to hang my hat here,
I chose a job that if the owner would let me do what I think and give me the equiptment and guy's. I would join,
That was 16 years ago, 
Jeff, happy


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Nice truck. Does it come with hitch pins?


Ass--! hahaha
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I've got a help wanted ad in the paper, so I just went through my voicemail cleaning it out because it was full. I got to this on guy that called yesterday, his voice was already super low and slow as he rambled on about his experience, etc. Well I never realized I can slow the playback down on messages on my iPhone. What a great feature!! I just sat here listening to this guy for like five minutes and laughing my ass off! It was like I blacked out and had an acid flashback of my entire tree career!! If I could just figure out how to put that on a continuous loop and play it over the shop radio, I think I could finally find the courage to hang myself!!


----------



## Zale

You been hanging out with the Dr. ?


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> I've got a help wanted ad in the paper, so I just went through my voicemail cleaning it out because it was full. I got to this on guy that called yesterday, his voice was already super low and slow as he rambled on about his experience, etc. Well I never realized I can slow the playback down on messages on my iPhone. What a great feature!! I just sat here listening to this guy for like five minutes and laughing my ass off! It was like I blacked out and had an acid flashback of my entire tree career!! If I could just figure out how to put that on a continuous loop and play it over the shop radio, I think I could finally find the courage to hang myself!!


Was his name Pete who's going to Portugal or something? Called the office the other day. Literally sat there for 5 minutes saying nothing as he rattled threw his experience. Reminded me of Frank Rizzo calling the car dealership for a salesmans job. " I cut trees down tough guy! I'm good, real good, I put that **** on the ground!"


----------



## Oldmaple

Another stop on the wind damage train from a week and a half ago. 











The well was about 3 feet from the base of the tree and it actually bent the well casing when it went over. Ground the stump yesterday and will finish clean up the debris tomorrow.


----------



## no tree to big

Before








After








Complete clear cut besides two little guys 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 661Joe

Had to clear this little guy out of a back yard..


----------



## Oldmaple

Hopefully the last wind damage from this go round. Took 5 1/2 hours. Not bad for an old timer and a college girl (and my favorite mini loader).


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

tree MDS said:


> I've got a help wanted ad in the paper, so I just went through my voicemail cleaning it out because it was full. I got to this on guy that called yesterday, his voice was already super low and slow as he rambled on about his experience, etc. Well I never realized I can slow the playback down on messages on my iPhone. What a great feature!! I just sat here listening to this guy for like five minutes and laughing my ass off! It was like I blacked out and had an acid flashback of my entire tree career!! If I could just figure out how to put that on a continuous loop and play it over the shop radio, I think I could finally find the courage to hang myself!!



Had one guy last week leave a nearly 7 min message on how I couldn't expect anyone to work for that price, I should pay at least $30/hr, i should include beer and a car, etc, etc, etc.

I can only guess either special snowflake or ex .gov worker than made probably double what he should have.
I suppose he'd expect me to do his job, wipe the sandwich crumbs off his chin and help him toilet too?


----------



## mattfr12

Got some cellphone footage from today.


----------



## l2edneck

Repairs......kevlar belt on the super jr 1625......followed by blown brake line on the f650 log truck.....not to be out done by a radiator/heater core bypass on one of the dodge dakotas......put a fire under bobcats ass to finally finish a pump replacement on one of the a300 machines after 4 months and 2 service managers.....followed by deciding to swap the entire driveline from one f650 donor truck to another because i want 22.5 wheels instead of the 19.5s it came with.....ran a fat screw in the side wall of a dump trailer tire because the nail in it woulldnt hold any more...sat in traffic to chase a check......picked up my six aluminum rims for the semi....paid a lilttle more on my custom harley build...questioned the bill....ordered a new battery for my fat tire chopper,borrowed one so me and the wife could ride....bought her her first starter bike.....250cc rebel with 2000 miles on it.....finally sat down recorded hours for the crew.....put plan together for the mornin.....took wife out to dinner with shots....(so far the highlight of my day)cashed out, fed the dog,renewed my adds for help and **** im selling.....and last but not least remembered this fn place....logged in and posted a crap thread to see if anybody still around.....then decided for post 999 id do this long winded ****......Hopin im not alone in these long ass days as the season is just starting to kick my redneck american ass.........I need thoughts for my 1000 post as i been around a min and kinda miss the ******** that comes along with sawdust and mix in my veins......Miss some of yall...and hope you know who you are.....Other than than that pretty much a normal day.....Oh ill add a pic of a monster camphor i dug a few years ago.....took them 2 hours to drop n chip it....took me two days to dig that lil bastard.......8000lb rootball......oh yea i forgot lost a transmission in one of the 450 bucket trucks.........


----------



## Zale

No stump grinders in Fla.?


----------



## derwoodii

had a birthday climbed a tree... throw bag flew nicely up over and then caught line on bark stalled wrapped it self with precision perfectionn  .... so was forced to climb flip line & rope over limbs passage up to 50 odd foot to clear a big dead old hanger...


----------



## tree MDS

Just looked at a huge dead white pine that would make the average treeguy's balls cower. I want it. It's just the tops that are the whole deal. I think I can put on my cape and get er done. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Just looked at a huge dead white pine that would make the average treeguy's balls cower. I want it. It's just the tops that are the whole deal. I think I can put on my cape and get er done. lol


Pines are easy I want every one I look at lol


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Pines are easy I want every one I look at lol



Your kind of pines are easy. This is a white pine. A real shriveler. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Your kind of pines are easy. This is a white pine. A real shriveler. lol


I have climbed both pal Michigan was fulla white pine and popple or aspen; so what: no shrivel hereWant a shrivel climb a honey locust


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> I have climbed both pal Michigan was fulla white pine and popple or aspen; so what: no shrivel hereWant a shrivel climb a honey locust


What's wrong with honey locust? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> What's wrong with honey locust?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Maybe he got pricked in the vagina by one somewhere along the way. Lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Maybe he got pricked in the vagina by one somewhere along the way. Lol


Haha you better put on that cape talking to me like that son you need all the help you can get


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I went ahead and right hooked that pitbull in the temple, his eyes went like a slot machine for a second and I don't remember ever throwing a better right hook, much less landing it so solidly.

He tried to blitz me as I was clambering out of the basement after beating on the boiler for two days. I had a wrench in my left hand and a Gerber on my belt which I need to cut through all the baling twine these women leave all over the place. They are like tumbleweeds around here and if you are unprepared they will snare you up. The women and the twine.

I stopped carrying a gun because it made me feel a little self conscious firing off rounds in the middle of all these little kids riding horses.

But we are buddies now, well, not really. He just stopped caring about me after I laid down on the ground on my back with my arms and legs sticking up in the air. That's all it took and now he don't even look at me anymore. The Snausages didn't even work, I think he only ate them because he is a dog and really has no choice but to eat stuff like that whenever possible. Its in their blood... like fighting dogs is in mine.

Women, mostly, seemed appalled that I counter with instant and greater brutality and, even though, I don't ask if they would just stand there and let the dog attack them I picture it in my mind.

It happens every few years and there have been quite a few attacks so don't get the idea I go looking to hurt animals but I got to say I sure get into when its happening.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Removing over 24 eucalyptus behind a school,, lot of wood and the drop zone is kinda ok, Albert just dropped a big top on that on,, 23 to go,
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Removing over 24 eucalyptus behind a school,, lot of wood and the drop zone is kinda ok, Albert just dropped a big top on that on,, 23 to go,
> Jeff
> View attachment 568475


Those euc's look slick as sycamore. Do they smell like cough drops when cutting them?


----------



## ropensaddle

Well Rope started a new job today, of course I'll still climb on weekends some, oh and Jeff; it was a wonderful day today


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Those euc's look slick as sycamore. Do they smell like cough drops when cutting them?



yup, clear ya up good!
I'll get more pics,, big ass wood, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Well Rope started a new job today, of course I'll still climb on weekends some, oh and Jeff; it was a wonderful day today



Beautiful!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

ropensaddle said:


> Well Rope started a new job today, of course I'll still climb on weekends some, oh and Jeff; it was a wonderful day today


Pool boy? Butler? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Pool boy? Butler?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Yup you guessed it right off


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I went ahead and right hooked that pitbull in the temple, his eyes went like a slot machine for a second and I don't remember ever throwing a better right hook, much less landing it so solidly.
> 
> He tried to blitz me as I was clambering out of the basement after beating on the boiler for two days. I had a wrench in my left hand and a Gerber on my belt which I need to cut through all the baling twine these women leave all over the place. They are like tumbleweeds around here and if you are unprepared they will snare you up. The women and the twine.
> 
> I stopped carrying a gun because it made me feel a little self conscious firing off rounds in the middle of all these little kids riding horses.
> 
> But we are buddies now, well, not really. He just stopped caring about me after I laid down on the ground on my back with my arms and legs sticking up in the air. That's all it took and now he don't even look at me anymore. The Snausages didn't even work, I think he only ate them because he is a dog and really has no choice but to eat stuff like that whenever possible. Its in their blood... like fighting dogs is in mine.
> 
> Women, mostly, seemed appalled that I counter with instant and greater brutality and, even though, I don't ask if they would just stand there and let the dog attack them I picture it in my mind.
> 
> It happens every few years and there have been quite a few attacks so don't get the idea I go looking to hurt animals but I got to say I sure get into when its happening.



Yeah, a right hook will do it on most, just in front of their ear,
Jeff


----------



## 13TreeWorks

So will a golf club if ur squimish about teeth and stuff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> So will a golf club if ur squimish about teeth and stuff




FORE!


Not one lick of tree work for the Dr. but He was playing Unc Moustache for the last month and the farmhouse is ready to be inhabited by a jittery divorcee' who used up ALL of the threshold nails trying to hammer them into concrete. I didn't say anything when I saw her doing it, I just let her keep going. Its easier for me to fix the concrete than it is to try to WANT to have a conversation with her.

I was getting, uh, um, "impatient" with the owner when she pressed me for an answer for why her plumber left the washer drain tube only a foot off the floor and since he did it and he is a "real" plumber ( I'm just a measly doctor for Christ sake! ) then why is it not right.

" WHY DID YOU USE NAILS ON THE WAINSCOTING, I DIDN'T WANT NAILS IN THE WAINSCOTING WAH WAH WAH!"

Tha nails are nothing compared to what the wainscoting is hiding.


I think I might be started to sound like a scratched record which is par for the course, I just got a call about a whole new leak.


Got to line up some tree work, its right on the verge of breaking open but still a little slow and cumbersome.

To the moon mother****ers, to the moon.


----------



## ropensaddle

My week is done now I get to go cut 14 pines  I look forward to a day of tree work "for now"


----------



## no tree to big

It's been raining all day I can swim in my front yard... no work tomorrow do to needing to barge equipment into the yards. Long weekend! 
Too bad I don't have a gig at a horse farm it sounds like fun! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, it is always a beautiful day in San Diego!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it is always a beautiful day in San Diego!
> Jeff


I hope you get sunburn [emoji14] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Finished off the last of the bat trees yesterday and was able to dodge the rains. Received an email last night that they added one last tree. So now I'm staring at it through my rain covered windshield. It's pissing down pretty good. Inspector told me I won't melt. I told him "no, I clump like ****". ive been running around for the last three weeks doing everything that the other crews skipped over. Guess I can put on my man suit one last time before I take a long weekend away with the wife and kids. I hope they remember who I am


----------



## tree MDS

I love this truck! The new school Deere is almost growing on me too.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> I love this truck! The new school Deere is almost growing on me too.
> View attachment 569464



Your hitch pin is missing.


----------



## ropensaddle

Zale said:


> Your hitch pin is missing.


I know who has it


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I love this truck! The new school Deere is almost growing on me too.
> View attachment 569464


I bet chips hang up on those door gussets dumping, logs too at times ehh ?


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I know who has it



Yer just still sore from that honey locust deal.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Yer just still sore from that honey locust deal.


You put on that cape yet and climb the lil ole pine hahaha? I banged out 14 yesterday


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I bet chips hang up on those door gussets dumping, logs too at times ehh ?



Not enough to matter, really. They're on an angle on the inside, so that helps. When I first got the truck I made the mistake of actually tucking the logs in from the side with the tractor a little bit, then you have a potential issue. Generally they slide out in a pretty tight pile.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> You put on that cape yet and climb the lil ole pine hahaha? I banged out 14 yesterday



I don't think I got it,, at least not yet. I drove by yesterday and it was still there. It's kind of in an economically depressed area, so somebody will probably do it cheeper. So it goes.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Not enough to matter, really. They're on an angle on the inside, so that helps. When I first got the truck I made the mistake of actually tucking the logs in from the side with the tractor a little bit, then you have a potential issue. Generally they slide out in a pretty tight pile.


Yeah I suppose cleaning chips out of them is better than welding cracks. Nice truck though


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I suppose cleaning chips out of them is better than welding cracks.



Pretty much. Southco is doing something different with the newer ones (like the one on my ram), it's seems to help less with strength and catch more chips. Way to go, guys!! Now that's the kind of forward thinking we're all used to today!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> You put on that cape yet and climb the lil ole pine hahaha? I banged out 14 yesterday



The cape has been dealing with too much BS and not enough cut, cut lately. Cape no likey.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Pretty much. Southco is doing something different with the newer ones (like the one on my ram), it's seems to help less with strength and catch more chips. Way to go, guys!! Now that's the kind of forward thinking we're all used to today!! Lol


I do like the convertible top can it be man handled or must use equipment ?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> The cape has been dealing with too much BS and not enough cut, cut lately. Cape no likey.


Yeah; I got that way in winter and remained slow heading into spring so I got a job consulting! Now Im booked out a month of weekend warrior work lol. I think I may like it better that way because when they squalk that's high I can just say, oh my mistake, I thought you could afford the best  Time will tell if I made right decision but then it was a fairly easy one to make!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> I do like the convertible top can it be man handled or must use equipment ?



I've never taken either one off. You would need something to assist. I was thinking that if I ever actually wanted to take them off, that I could weld up some kind of slip on forks attachment for the tractor. They just stay on really. I like the looks of these bodies better than the smooth sided ones. Personal preference , I guess. That and you can screw plywood from the inside to protect the sides if you wanna use it for wood.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah; I got that way in winter and remained slow heading into spring so I got a job consulting! Now Im booked out a month of weekend warrior work lol. I think I may like it better that way because when they squalk that's high I can just say, oh my mistake, I thought you could afford the best  Time will tell if I made right decision but then it was a fairly easy one to make!



Consulting? Sounds fancified!! What does this entail, exactly? Congrats!!


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Consulting? Sounds fancified!! What does this entail, exactly? Congrats!!


Thanks its evaluating hazards mapping them to help in forming a plan for contractors. Yup ropes gone fancy


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I've never taken either one off. You would need something to assist. I was thinking that if I ever actually wanted to take them off, that I could weld up some kind of slip on forks attachment for the tractor. They just stay on really. I like the looks of these bodies better than the smooth sided ones. Personal preference , I guess. That and you can screw plywood from the inside to protect the sides if you wanna use it for wood.


Looks well built. I can't see anyone not using a dump for wood lol. Does the end tool box go through body i mean is it roomy can it take all gear needed like the man cabs in the big o trucks ? Essentially a truck like that and full climb gear arsenal and saws is all that really is needed everything else is optional or rent-able crane bucket etc.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Looks well built. I can't see anyone not using a dump for wood lol. Does the end tool box go through body i mean is it roomy can it take all gear needed like the man cabs in the big o trucks ? Essentially a truck like that and full climb gear arsenal and saws is all that really is needed everything else is optional or rent-able crane bucket etc.



Yeah, "though boxes" is what they call them (I think). And yes, they do fit everything needed, small to big saws, all the climb gear+ropes rigging gear, grcs, wraptor... poles. A little tight, but it all fits. There's a little less room in the ram tool boxes, but they fit everything too.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks its evaluating hazards mapping them to help in forming a plan for contractors. Yup ropes gone fancy


 
Lol. Yep, sounds way over this simple country boy's head!! Haha.


----------



## treebilly

All of us need to retire eventually one way or another. Rope deserves it. He's one of the bad asses on this site.


----------



## ropensaddle

treebilly said:


> All of us need to retire eventually one way or another. Rope deserves it. He's one of the bad asses on this site.


Haa retire no lol, cut back a bit yup, soon mds will be calling me weekend whuss lol gotta love ole mds. It was simple economics steady income vrs worrying over winning bids! Now I can just stick on my price or go fishin


----------



## tree MDS

Hey!! I resent that,, I've been on my best behavior lately (for the most part)!! I can dig what El Ropeo is laying down!!


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS has a couple new guys today, so it looks like I'll be mapping out defects myself. Lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Hey!! I resent that,, I've been on my best behavior lately (for the most part)!! I can dig what El Ropeo is laying down!!


Haha


tree MDS said:


> The MDS has a couple new guys today, so it looks like I'll be mapping out defects myself. Lol.


hahaahaha


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok time to get ready to start my week


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Ok time to get ready to start my week



What, like a job?


Wife and kid have been driving all over going to gym meets and the car's battery keeps dying intermittently in the mornings in desolate motel parking lots. I had put a battery in it because the old battery had a couple years on it but I knew there was a drain so it went back to the dealer where they told me the battery was bad, put a new one in and tried to give it back.

I asked if he meant the battery had been unruly, misbehaving or just had spoilt. He laughed, I didn't. I explained that " bad" really doesn't exactly define a anything to the point where it could be understood and that maybe some further inspection should be warranted.

They still haven't found the problem and I have been jump starting a pretty new car every morning lately until we have time to take it back. Had to rent a car all of last week.


Wrote this song to the music of " I come from the Land Down Under"

Livin in a bombed out khombi
On a horse farm with a crazy lady

She asked if I fixed the tractor
I said, " no ma-am, its a disaster !

And I'm

Living on a farm with crazy bitches
I got lice, I got itches
Shut my mouth and clean the ditches
I don't know where the hitch is


Cause I'm

Living on a farm with crazy bitches
I got the lice, I got the itches
There are rats in them there ditches
And I still don't know where the hitch is

And I'm

Living on a farm with crazy bitches
They gave me lice, they gave me itches
They block my way to the ditches
And I don't give a **** where YOUR hitch is !


----------



## mckeetree

Crazy old lesbian (she must be 85 by now) that I haven't worked for in 20 years calls this morning and tells me she will pay me the $450 she still owes me if we will take out some dead shrubs around her place. I told her no thanks, just keep the $450. She was one of the things that almost made me quit this business. Talk about a customer from Hell.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

mckeetree said:


> Crazy old lesbian (she must be 85 by now) that I haven't worked for in 20 years calls this morning and tells me she will pay me the $450 she still owes me if we will take out some dead shrubs around her place. I told her no thanks, just keep the $450. She was one of the things that almost made me quit this business. Talk about a customer from Hell.



Dude, you got it EASY! At least you didn't contract LICE! Well, I think its lice. Either way, it sounds like you passed up a hell-of-a-deal.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

As I often talk about The Lesbians on Frog Hollow I want everybody to know that I am actually very much afraid of these people. Sure, they like me and a lot, they love my crazy and my dedication, give me liquor and beer when driving the plow... but in the back of my mind I have always been suspicious. I mean, they are lesbians, aren't they supposed to be trying to screw me over?


----------



## Del_

DR. P. Proteus said:


> As I often talk about The Lesbians on Frog Hollow I want everybody to know that I am actually very much afraid of these people. Sure, they like me and a lot, they love my crazy and my dedication, give me liquor and beer when driving the plow... but in the back of my mind I have always been suspicious. I mean, they are lesbians, aren't they supposed to be trying to screw me over?



Oh, they are.

The thought of a threesome on a cold day scares you?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, a right hook will do it on most, just in front of their ear,
> Jeff




Not really. Damn dog, took a step back then came again and again.

I would not try to fight dogs with fists in the head. Weaponless, you have to break legs. Parry then grab a hind one and wrench it while foot in head keeps it from biting you but you probably still will cause they get real feisty by that time. Strong too.

You might get a front leg if you have the time, that has less flex but closer to teeth. Once you put some hurt through a leg the dog starts to realize he can't keep up and might stop so you don't have to really hurt it because punches and kicks, if able to land, don't really dissuade.

You know, some people will just be entertained by the fact that there dog is chasing you down? Boy, do I have a surprise for them. Now THEY want to call the police.


Every time I would see a groundy running from a dog I would call laugh and tell him to turn around. I know nice guys they are don't have fighting the customer's dogs on their bucket list but I don't like to see the groundies in peril, there is not much I can do from up here.

But if a dog is chasing you, stop short and kneel down. By the time the dog makes you he'll be trying to figure out what just happened and you'll have him. I used to use that one on the bigger kids but they said it wasn't fair. I dunno, it always seemed to me, as I watched their fumbling stumbling eyes, throat, etc, go by, that they were lucky to still be able to breathe normaly.

And that's what I tell my client's!


Being a doctor I have been trained to soothe and consul a traumatized client after seeing their dog get broken in two seconds flat.

One time.... oh nevermind.

But it did take years of experience and hard training to be able to time a punch to a bulldog's head. You know anyone else that could do that? If you do you better tell me, we should meet!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I'd nail my own dog too! Not going stand there and watch him chase someone or another dog down. Which he did from time to time. Other dogs once in a while and them skateboarders, man! Dog jess gonna yank that thing out from under whoever , where ever and when ever. Wasn't interested in biting the people just wanted to eat the skateboard wheels but try telling that to some skater kid who just got his head bounced off the pavement. Should've had a helmet anyway.

Once he got a board he would take it under the oleander, lay down with it in his paws and chewed the indestructible skateboard wheel down to the bearings.

I'm starting to cry because I miss him. Crossed this country with him time after time year after year, sometimes on the thumb.

I am about to get another but he was so great I don't know and I remember what dirty bastards they are and I don't know if I can commit to giving a pet the love and attention it would need.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I love this truck! The new school Deere is almost growing on me too.
> View attachment 569464




OK, I'll play...

Its a nice truck, very nice. I like the shields on the lights, mine always get popped in when I dump and for all I am worth I cannot seem to figure out how to pop them back in.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally getting this place in control. I think that's the fifth load of wood, and I lost track of chips. My stump guy came after this pic and jammed out four big pine stumps while I was dumping. I loaded them up before the all day soaker we're supposed to get today (again). This has been a nice job to get the blood pumping,,, just the weather and the tards have been fighting me. Lol,, no, I am just kidding, they're good guys.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 570905
> Finally getting this place in control. I think that's the fifth load of wood, and I lost track of chips. My stump guy came after this pic and jammed out four big pine stumps while I was dumping. I loaded them up before the all day soaker we're supposed to get today (again). This has been a nice job to get the blood pumping,,, just the weather and the tards have been fighting me. Lol,, no, I am just kidding, they're good guys.


Haha looks cold there we been in the 80s already here Ok off to the job


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Del_ said:


> Oh, they are.
> 
> The thought of a threesome on a cold day scares you?




I am just a man who is living in fear and I advise you to do the same.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks its evaluating hazards mapping them to help in forming a plan for contractors. Yup ropes gone fancy



How long til the crazy eyes come out?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Its been real windy and I take my phone to bed. The other night around 1 it rings, its the farm owner, Beth... or as I call her - Bethy Baby, you crazy ****ing *****, get out of my way already and stop asking me why yer **** is all ****ed up.

I do too. And I have fixed a lot of ****ed up **** at that farm.

So she asks if I am at the farm, which I'm not, but if I was would I go get the keys out of her son's girlfriend's truck because they are fighting and they don't want her to take it.


WHAT!? Di, di, di... huh? what? uh, uh, uh. WHAT!? What the **** are you...? Bu, di, jah, huh? BETH? BYE!


I can't wait til they start pulling stuff like on Ropes at his new job.

Did they give you one of those new phones Ropes? Maybe you already have one but don't realize its full potential and that is to run you right back to your 40 acres and never leave again. I surely don't wish it but be careful out there.

And I am so sorry to sound so derogative about everything.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> How long til the crazy eyes come out?


----------



## treebilly

Did a bit of ROW clean up today. Everything was down by the deadline, now playing catchup on the chipping


----------



## gorman

Definitely was off our game today. I was on, but the ground guys were complete dodos. One drove the truck with the pto on, the other had no idea how to tie a sheet bend or how to use the grcs. He's been with us for a year. 
Broke silky pole saw extension. 
Dropped a post and a flying squirrel nest was in it. He mama was freaking out so I took her babies and put them in a birdhouse she flew into. I think they'll be ok. 
The homeowners made us coffee and 20 minutes later everyone had to run for toilet paper. 

Oh, and I'm in over my head with the job. $$$. Oh well. Another day done.


----------



## ropensaddle

treebilly said:


> View attachment 571292
> Did a bit of ROW clean up today. Everything was down by the deadline, now playing catchup on the chipping


Looks like a push and burn job to me


----------



## tree MDS

What an awesome day of sales! I think I was out there for close to twelve hours!! Almost feels like all the other treeguys have been vaporized, and only the MDS is left for them to choose from. lol.

I did stop to interview a kid quick. This guy is actually a friends son. Twenty three, in killer shape, did five years in the marines - and the best part? The MDS actually like him (always liked his old man too)!! Oh, and he can drive standard and has a clean license. It's about ****ing time!! God, what a gaggle of lose-bags out there!!! This one, I have a good feeling about.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> What an awesome day of sales! I think I was out there for close to twelve hours!! Almost feels like all the other treeguys have been vaporized, and only the MDS is left for them to choose from. lol.
> 
> I did stop to interview a kid quick. This guy is actually a friends son. Twenty three, in killer shape, did five years in the marines - and the best part? The MDS actually like him (always liked his old man too)!! Oh, and he can drive standard and has a clean license. It's about ****ing time!! God, what a gaggle of lose-bags out there!!! This one, I have a good feeling about.


congrats on the sales day. the other tree guys haven't vaporized, they are out in force fighting for the same trees, driving the price down in the most expensive state to do business in.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> congrats on the sales day. the other tree guys haven't vaporized, they are out in force fighting for the same trees, driving the price down in the most expensive state to do business in.



It's tree work, Tom,, it's supposed to be "Affordable". lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> It's tree work, Tom,, we're supposed to be "Peasants". lol.


fixed it for ya


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> It's tree work, Tom,, it's supposed to be "Affordable". lol.


please convey that to the companies that you bought that nice equipment from and the agents that insure it.


----------



## treebilly

Had to climb 50' tonight to untangle this critter from some string. It was wrapped around its leg and gotten tangled in the tree limbs. I bet that parrot didn't have claws like this thing does Dan.


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> View attachment 572234
> 
> Had to climb 50' tonight to untangle this critter from some string. It was wrapped around its leg and gotten tangled in the tree limbs. I bet that parrot didn't have claws like this thing does Dan.



That's awesome! Good for you man.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> It's tree work, Tom,, it's supposed to be "Affordable". lol.


Been beating you up have they? Haven't been up against them as far as I know. Not in t-town much though.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Been beating you up have they? Haven't been up against them as far as I know. Not in t-town much though.



No. I don't think they even do much other than drive around and go to the coffee shop. Mostly just sick of looking at the windshield banners and yard signs. 

We're opening up a Middlebury division at the moment, so they can have Torrington for all I care anyway.


----------



## dbl612

Jed1124 said:


> Been beating you up have they? Haven't been up against them as far as I know. Not in t-town much though.


has no effect on me paul, i just hear the feedback from my customers. we are plenty busy.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> No. I don't think they even do much other than drive around and go to the coffee shop. Mostly just sick of looking at the windshield banners and yard signs.
> 
> We're opening up a Middlebury division at the moment, so they can have Torrington for all I care anyway.


a middle bury division. thats priceless. don't move your corporate headquarters yet. there are some strong players there. too funny.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> View attachment 572234
> 
> Had to climb 50' tonight to untangle this critter from some string. It was wrapped around its leg and gotten tangled in the tree limbs. I bet that parrot didn't have claws like this thing does Dan.




The iguana had some nasty parts but yes, the parrot was just a dumb bird, you got a damn wild predator there!


And the farm owner tagged my man with the forks on the tractor.

Dumb kitty.

I was messing with the battery, told her to keep her hands up off the controls but she kept dropping them. She would casually laugh and ask if I really thought she would hit me.

Dumb kitty.

I knew she could and would if given the chance.

All that talk and she goes and kneecaps some dude stupid enough to listen to her.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


>



Don't make me go back to find your post about it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So I am about to haul my stuff to auction... again.

Not so much the starter breaking on Monday but...

I think the main problem is ( and you may have noticed this), well, I don't like the people. The crazy clients, the crazy people you have to drive through to get to the client's, the crazy people you have to pay to be allowed to drive through the crazy people to get to the crazy clients.

AND NOBODY EVER LISTEN'S TO ME !

I don't know... again.

I think I am going to go back to my job at the state psychiatric hospital, at least they listen there, seem very interested in fact.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Are they hiring ... what positions .... I always wanted a state job


----------



## PA Dan

Cut grass and built a fire...then left for work![emoji53]


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Raided the 2x4 pile at lowes made a fuggin mess of it 

decided I needed a shelf for the bar and chain oil so with 30 nice straight new 2x4 stacked up on the floor decided to use scraps to build it ( cheap bastage )... shortly after i realized I had something like 11 gallons not counting the open jugs in the trucks by the splitter on the chipper and other random places I think I need one handy so yeah I still have oil laying about everywhere


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

PA Dan said:


> Cut grass and built a fire...then left for work![emoji53]



You left the fire?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> Raided the 2x4 pile at lowes made a fuggin mess of it
> 
> decided I needed a shelf for the bar and chain oil so with 30 nice straight new 2x4 stacked up on the floor decided to use scraps to build it ( cheap bastage )... shortly after i realized I had something like 11 gallons not counting the open jugs in the trucks by the splitter on the chipper and other random places I think I need one handy so yeah I still have oil laying about everywhere



You go right ahead and wreck that woodpile, let them dumbasses know you were there and ain't taking the junk.


Right now I am at the car dealer getting my truck looked at so I am super high alert, the paranoia is on full bore, all these people, the bright lights, the big fat water buffalo filling her gaping mawl with free cupcakes, the irate parts guy who is irate because I asked for a list with prices...

I made up a joke:

What do you call a truck with no tow hooks on the front bumper?


----------



## PA Dan

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You left the fire?


Well I couldn't take it with me!


----------



## tree MDS

Middlebury division,, lol.


----------



## PA Dan

PA Dan said:


> Well I couldn't take it with me!


Wife and kids were here to watch and enjoy it!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

PA Dan said:


> Well I couldn't take it with me!



Well, you are funny.

There was this dude that posted about his brush fire, he was real proud and happy, took pictures and everything. The next day he posted about how all the trees in the vicinity of the fire were burnt and dried out.

Not saying this is you but...

I just got done burning more couches and television sets. They seem to sprout up everywhere, weed killer don't work.

When we burn we need to notify the FD andI have drums of water close by to put it out when I leave.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 572541
> Middlebury division,, lol.




I could take all that plywood and build an nice little hovel in which to live fairly comfortably and cheap.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I could take all that plywood and build an nice little hovel in which to live fairly comfortably and cheap.



Me too. Lol


----------



## PA Dan

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well, you are funny.
> 
> There was this dude that posted about his brush fire, he was real proud and happy, took pictures and everything. The next day he posted about how all the trees in the vicinity of the fire were burnt and dried out.
> 
> Not saying this is you but...
> 
> I just got done burning more couches and television sets. They seem to sprout up everywhere, weed killer don't work.
> 
> When we burn we need to notify the FD andI have drums of water close by to put it out when I leave.


Wow that wasn't me! Just burning cookies and nasty splits/chunks and splitter debris! Have my 22yo daughter, sons 20 & 17 younger 12 yo daughter all here!


----------



## gorman

Got to this job today and it had started to fail in between when I bid it and this morning. We secured the two sections together with a binder and transport chain. Luckily there was little underneath for target.












Got it down by late lunch. [emoji57]


----------



## tree MDS

Strolling through the park one day....

Nice easy Friday. The best part is, it's a beautiful day, and there's not one brush fire or gay rights parade in sight!!!


----------



## 13TreeWorks

First tree of the year today yeah yeah fair weather climber part time hack whatever i know. boy did I ever get fat over the winter need to lay off the fruit roll ups. Disgusting boxelder snapped 10ft off the ground hung in another Boxelder wasn't so much hung as it was being proped up by an old chain link fence pipe ..... but wait it gets better hanging over a garage and a condemned house.... don't drop a twig boy the whole effin mess'll fall in. Didn't even hit any of the 4 billion eye screws that every Tennant for the last 40 years put in the dam thing. 

Meanwhile I've got some ****-bum hanging out the window half way across the block yelling " get out of my tree " and " bring my Fookin ladder back here " guy must had great eyesight I didn't even see a ladder and I was standing right there. Then some other guy comes offer all pissed off about a Crack in a tree. Clearly on the opposite side of his lot not even close to the one I'm working on. Saying he's gonna sue the **** out of so and so with the condemned house when this 3" diameter branch 10ft long falls 8ft on his shed and demolishes it. Then goes on that so and so is his brother in law .... "oh yeah he's a hell of a good tree man have him take it down for ya" .... ah **** he says he's got a ladder and a big ass saw ... I told him to check out the ladder thing on YouTube first then go borrow that ****-bums ladder over there.. he scratched his had and said there was a bunch of chinks staying in that place going to the colleges on the hill... "well its been nice I have to get back to work now "

Got to climb in the new to me tree motion. I should of hung a life line so I could swing about like a pissed off ape just winging a chain saw around cuttin everything. Just slugged it out with the lanyards crawling all over it like a bug. I sure like that harness tho now the only thing squishing my tea bag is the oll lady. 

Poor old tipsy truck was running just straight belligerent. Rifling off engine farts in town. Nobody knows what a backfire is anymore and I love it ..... hit the deck idiots POS truck coming through !! Smoking like a stove pipe. Bet I got all the mice burnt right out of it now. Had her stuffed with dirty oll blocks about a foot from the top of the chip box. Snorted right up the hill 45 mph at the top just a singin. whipping the old rods around like I was trying to punch a hole in the boat anchor. Last year Ida been looking for 2nd .... **** it it were a CummINGS Ida been stove pipin the Fookin Kingsford the whole way boy. The disgusting froze up ancient distribulator was choking her down something fierce. Poor bastards running like a ruptured coke mule now 






Ta dah


----------



## tree MDS

Time has come today.$$


----------



## gorman

What is that? 80 sheets?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 572917
> Time has come today.$$


was that a removal?


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

Round one. Tree didn't do so well. Lol.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 572917
> Time has come today.$$



Looks like you got some new sheets.


----------



## OLD OAK

Wow, that's a lot of plywood. We normally just park the crane and chip truck in the grass and drive the Bobcat through the yard before the homeowner can get out the door to see what's going on. I like to see the surprised look on their faces.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Looks like you got some new sheets.



Yeah, just 40 new ones, was figured into the job. The customer is a very nice man, and good to the people that work for him. He added on another (smaller) maple beyond this one, while we're back there. Both stumps, topsoil and the whole deal too. 

We're a large part of a bigger project. They're planting a couple new trees for something like 27k too. One is a very large Elm that's supposedly highly resistant to DED. Pretty cool. 

Yes, The MDS will be working right through this gay holiday. I think I even have an estimate later.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, just 40 new ones, was figured into the job. The customer is a very nice man, and good to the people that work for him. He added on another (smaller) maple beyond this one, while we're back there. Both stumps, topsoil and the whole deal too.
> 
> We're a large part of a bigger project. They're planting a couple new trees for something like 27k too. One is a very large Elm that's supposedly highly resistant to DED. Pretty cool.
> 
> Yes, The MDS will be working right through this gay holiday. I think I even have an estimate later.



I'd like to see a pic of all these 3/4 sheets stacked up on a truck.


----------



## dbl612

OLD OAK said:


> Wow, that's a lot of plywood. We normally just park the crane and chip truck in the grass and drive the Bobcat through the yard before the homeowner can get out the door to see what's going on. I like to see the surprised look on their faces.


crane and climber would of knocked that job out in a day. no plywood. all material would be easy accessible on the driveway so he could load with tractor or stack up. blow off lawn, done.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> crane and climber would of knocked that job out in a day. no plywood. all material would be easy accessible on the driveway so he could load with tractor or stack up. blow off lawn, done.



So what about the stumps and topsoil? Crane in a Bagster??


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> So what about the stumps and topsoil? Crane in a Bagster??


tractor makes a small footprint i think. and yes, have set stumpers in tough spots and the bagster activity is quite common. i know you enjoy doing things the hard way though. plywood cures all! have a great day buddy.


----------



## OLD OAK

i was just poking fun at you, we lay plywood down to. i only have about 25 sheets tho, so i need a lot more.


----------



## tree MDS

Well if Danny's little wannabe snitch likes it, it must be a valid point. Lol. I'm probably making three months worth of your pay on that job, boy. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I'd like to see a pic of all these 3/4 sheets stacked up on a truck.



You've never seen plywood stacked before, Goobs?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> You've never seen plywood stacked before, Goobs?



Not that many. Must look like a fat guy ordering flapjacks at an IHOP.


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway.... :****you:


----------



## gorman

Week long project. They're taking all the big Norway maples out and replanting with native species. We've trucked about 100 yards of chips out and have to haul around 30 cords of logs.


----------



## tree MDS

Another day of doing things the hard way... lol.


----------



## treebilly

Another day of doing dead ash removals.
For a change of pace there was a dead cherry in there as well


----------



## tree MDS

Back at this thing today. A little climbing, a lot of wood from the bucket. Still got the last, worst part of the trunk left. Time to sharpen the 42". Really ugly piece of wood!!


----------



## OLD OAK

Went to the PJ trailer dealer today, looking to order a dump trailer to help get the wood out. 16 ft with 4 ft high sides. triple 7000 lb axles , goose neck. With upgraded ram. cross members and tires. they would have to build it and would take about 6 weeks, so they say. 21000 gvw, trailer weight about 5500 lbs. About $12000,00. Cheaper then a dump truck and less on dmv fees every year and taxes. Anyone else use a dump trailer ?


----------



## tree MDS

If you're gonna go that far, what about a log trailer?


----------



## OLD OAK

That would be nice to have but bigger $$ then the trailer. A grapple truck would suet my needs better then the trailer but that would Be REAL big for the one i want. We do a lot of big clean outs for a garden center with the bobcat and then they comes in and plant when we are done. so the trailer would be good for that and the wood from removals. Now we have to take the tops off the chipper truck with the crane every time we do a clean out or load a lot of wood. Not very time efficient Trying to buy the best thing for all jobs, and not spend money i dont have.


----------



## gorman

Finished this job in 6 days. Took about 200,000 pounds of wood out. Ground stumps and hauled grindings. Now they're gonna replant with native trees.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Finished this job in 6 days. Took about 200,000 pounds of wood out. Ground stumps and hauled grindings. Now they're gonna replant with native trees.



So you're done with that little daisy patch now? Lol


----------



## treebilly

Did you get the replanting part of the job? Although it doesn't happen very often, I always enjoy doing that.


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Did you get the replanting part of the job? Although it doesn't happen very often, I always enjoy doing that.



No and I'm glad. I have too much on my table and I don't need another 6 day crusade. These people are awesome to work for though.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So you're done with that little daisy patch now? Lol



Daffodils mds. Daffodils.


----------



## OLD OAK

Doing a little trimming today, only took 2 of us 3.5 hrs to trim the bottom off 24 trees in this warehouse parking lot. This is why I need a big dump trailer. Tops are off the chip truck for a clean out I have to do.


----------



## OLD OAK

One more


----------



## gorman

That's a big chipper for those little branches. Lol!


----------



## OLD OAK

Yea, but it's the only one I have. Biggest limb was about 3 inch but 12 + foot long. They hadent been trimmed in years, if ever. The mower guys could not get under them to mow.


----------



## OLD OAK

16 foot bed


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I'd like to see a pic of all these 3/4 sheets stacked up on a truck.


Not sure how many is on the trailer, prob about 30 to 35... I saw this getting on the highway and thought about you lol






Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Ok so this is an ash tree we cut the other day. It had a very odd trunk had a single heart wood at ground level then aprox 5 or 6 feet off the ground 5 seperate stems all with bark completely around. The a few feet above it went back into a single stem with one heart. Wtf is going on here?














Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

That is unusual.


----------



## gorman

I free felled 15 feet today when my tip failed. I was basal tied in and he next crotch below caught me literally less than a foot from the ground. The tip of my 201 bar was the only thing that hit dirt. It was pretty scary. Never fell more than 6" before. A cautionary tale. 

I think all the rope saved my back. 50' up means 100' of rope absorbing the shock load.


----------



## treebilly

Two man bounce test from multiple angles?
Glad your ok.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Ok so this is an ash tree we cut the other day. It had a very odd trunk had a single heart wood at ground level then aprox 5 or 6 feet off the ground 5 seperate stems all with bark completely around. The a few feet above it went back into a single stem with one heart. Wtf is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




By the time a tree has gotten that big it has gone through many types of hells. One hell being man, who probably lopped it off three feet above the ground 85 years ago.


I just put in a fence for a client and left a couple trunks like that. They were on a creek bank and about 5 inch dia. The tops were laden with vines. Not wanting to remove the trees I figured it wouldn't hurt to leave them to help hold the bank in. I had to rip out the old fence and there is still wire in the trunks but they are sprouting now.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> Week long project. They're taking all the big Norway maples out and replanting with native species. We've trucked about 100 yards of chips out and have to haul around 30 cords of logs.



Native species?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> I free felled 15 feet today when my tip failed. I was basal tied in and he next crotch below caught me literally less than a foot from the ground. The tip of my 201 bar was the only thing that hit dirt. It was pretty scary. Never fell more than 6" before. A cautionary tale.
> 
> I think all the rope saved my back. 50' up means 100' of rope absorbing the shock load.




Yeah, it happens. I have posted pics of some of my sketchy TIPs. It sucks when they break when you are close to the ground. The last one I did the client was asking questions the whole time and I forgot to PRE-LOAD my line, my tip was little suspect and had no back up. It was just on the cusp of needing a back-up crotch.

I was a couple steps up the rope when I remember I didn't pre-load but went ahead anyway while answering the client's questions.

That paradigm comes from climbing on nubs with a back-up crotch below and having the nub hold time after time. Well, every paradigm has to end one way or another.


I do tend pre-load everything. A big ass leaner gets a strong pull to seat the gear then a recheck of parts before any cuts are made.


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Native species?



The only one I know they're using is red maple to replace all those norways. Funny how they're going in around that catsura.


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> By the time a tree has gotten that big it has gone through many types of hells. One hell being man, who probably lopped it off three feet above the ground 85 years ago.
> 
> 
> I just put in a fence for a client and left a couple trunks like that. They were on a creek bank and about 5 inch dia. The tops were laden with vines. Not wanting to remove the trees I figured it wouldn't hurt to leave them to help hold the bank in. I had to rip out the old fence and there is still wire in the trunks but they are sprouting now.


What I don't get is how the 5 stems grew back into one it's like they all grafted back together... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben84

no tree to big said:


> What I don't get is how the 5 stems grew back into one it's like they all grafted back together...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


 
I've seen this before, pretty sure it was one stem to begin with, with a large wound that rotted through, and the "stems" were the healthy sections that healed over


----------



## gorman

Had a real knee-slapped today. Bid a 3' Norway maple along with the 6'+ stump at 1700. It was over lines , driveway, and the crotch union was about 5' in diameter. The lad got pissy with me and said they had another like it removed for a grand. I chuckled out loud and informed them what they should be paying for a day rate and how long the job would take. 

I don't see that job going anywhere.


----------



## tree MDS

You know, just when I think things are getting too serious, and no fun anymore, some lady sends my her contact info. It turns out she lives up on Beaver View Drive. I just sat here laughing for a bit and remembered that I'm still just a dumb treeguy, and proud of it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> Had a real knee-slapped today. Bid a 3' Norway maple along with the 6'+ stump at 1700. It was over lines , driveway, and the crotch union was about 5' in diameter. The lad got pissy with me and said they had another like it removed for a grand. I chuckled out loud and informed them what they should be paying for a day rate and how long the job would take.
> 
> I don't see that job going anywhere.




When someone says something about something that happened in the past it really doesn't have anything to do with what is happening now.

I suppose its logical to think that it might, like a precedent with with to judge what is going on now.

Truth is that whatever happened the "last time we had a tree removed and it was only 50 bucks" is that the rest of the truth is being omitted because it WAS a fiasco.

Sometimes, when I feel like it, I start asking semi-pointed questions as if I am concerned, after they have answered a few of them they see where it was going and you can see the light bulb go off. You think you're not getting this Norway job cause you were just a little bit of a prick? HAH! Whip it out white boy!


Just was listening to this one dumbass complain about the carpet people, I asked, " Well at least did you get a really good price?" She said," Oh yeah, I beat them down!"

WELL THERE'S YER PROBLEM LADY !

She looked like she wanted to really hurt me after that.


But I am doing good, making good yen on land reclamation. Russian olive. I like the smell, I told my helper that I thought that it was him that smelled so good.

I think they use it to line the freeways and also for some barriers on farms. I think it repels insects but is good for wildlife.

Its said to be invasive but I dont' care, I like it enough not to hate it. Going to mow the rest now.


I picked up two honking loads of wood from the wrecked covered bridge. The first load was real nice treated stuff 3"x8"x20 FOOT!

And a huge stack of the grimy floorboard even bigger.

The owner's daughter's husband was out in the dark and rain hand loading them. I went down in the daylight with the tractor.

They were like, " She doesn't like anyone using the tractor."

I was like, "Do I look like anyone?"

Yes, its all true, you get the WHOLE story too.


----------



## beastmaster

Loving my new job. Well im doing the same thing but a different company. These boys are hard worker and very professional. I hate slakers. Im 59 I shouldn't be out working 25 year olds.
Im the only english speaking person on the crew, but I know a little spanish so we get bye.


----------



## mckeetree

beastmaster said:


> Loving my new job. Well im doing the same thing but a different company. These boys are hard worker and very professional. I hate slakers. Im 59 I shouldn't be out working 25 year olds.
> Im the only english speaking person on the crew, but I know a little spanish so we get bye.



"Im the only english speaking person on the crew"

Well, that's sad...sad and pathetic. Ca. has gone down the toilet.


----------



## ropensaddle

I'm enjoying rnr after 18 strait 14 hour days with one day off off yesterday and today makes the third. I think I might mow today yesterday i didn't do diddly lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> You know, just when I think things are getting too serious, and no fun anymore, some lady sends my her contact info. It turns out she lives up on Beaver View Drive. I just sat here laughing for a bit and remembered that I'm still just a dumb treeguy, and proud of it.


You are a mess lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> Loving my new job. Well im doing the same thing but a different company. These boys are hard worker and very professional. I hate slakers. Im 59 I shouldn't be out working 25 year olds.
> Im the only english speaking person on the crew, but I know a little spanish so we get bye.


 Buen trabajo


----------



## tree MDS

New rubber bumpers for the grcs. I added the cut in visor plate too. Been meaning to do that for a while. I just gotta straighten out a couple of the fairleads that got bent (years ago) next, and she should be pretty good. I should probably look into a new strap next too.

I finally replaced the spikes on my geckos too - another thing I've been meaning to do for ages.

Gotta do oil changes, etc. at some point, I think one of the trucks needs its annual inspection done.

I gotta run an add to find some better help too. This just isn't working out.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 579227
> New rubber bumpers for the grcs. I added the cut in visor plate too. Been meaning to do that for a while. I just gotta straighten out a couple of the fairleads that got bent (years ago) next, and she should be pretty good. I should probably look into a new strap next too.
> 
> I finally replaced the spikes on my geckos too - another thing I've been meaning to do for ages.
> 
> Gotta do oil changes, etc. at some point, I think one of the trucks needs its annual inspection done.
> 
> I gotta run an add to find some better help too. This just isn't working out.



I bought the visor plate for mine a year ago and haven't put it to use yet. 

Unfortunately for you this is late in the season to get a worker with arboriculture experience. You'll have to train. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I bought the visor plate for mine a year ago and haven't put it to use yet.
> 
> Unfortunately for you this is late in the season to get a worker with arboriculture experience. You'll have to train. I'm in the same boat.



"Arboricultural experience"??  

Come,on, man, lets not make it out to be more than it really is. Save that for the customers. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> "Arboricultural experience"??
> 
> Come,on, man, lets not make it out to be more than it really is. Save that for the customers. lol


How about a data collection position


----------



## BC WetCoast

tree MDS said:


> "Arboricultural experience"??
> 
> Come,on, man, lets not make it out to be more than it really is. Save that for the customers. lol


I thought you were in love with this new guy?


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> I thought you were in love with this new guy?



I said I (thought) I had a good feeling about him. Everything sounded so good initially. I was really just trying to remain positive about the whole thing. The kid is lazy, smart mouthed punk. 

And I mean that kind of laziness that runs rampant throughout his entire being. A laziness so entirely pervasive that it's blatantly evident in the way he sets about any and every task given to him. Marine my ass. ****ing little punk.


----------



## tree MDS

At least I still love the work... hell, I don't even mind the business end of things. I gotta do something with myself. I don't let guys like the lazy marine get me down. It just makes me feel better about myself, and glad I'm not a lazy bastard. Lol


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> I said I (thought) I had a good feeling about him. Everything sounded so good initially. I was really just trying to remain positive about the whole thing. The kid is lazy, smart mouthed punk.
> 
> And I mean that kind of laziness that runs rampant throughout his entire being. A laziness so entirely pervasive that it's blatantly evident in the way he sets about any and every task given to him. Marine my ass. ****ing little punk.



Just keep making him build those plywood highways you like so much. He'll quit soon enough.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Just keep making him build those plywood highways you like so much. He'll quit soon enough.



Yeah, I guess the plywood jokes are cute and all. My old guy used to whip that **** around like they were potato chips. Lol, there wasn't any crying about it either. I am only looking out for my client's property.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I guess the plywood jokes are cute and all. My old guy used to whip that **** around like they were potato chips. Lol, there wasn't any crying about it either. I am only looking out for my client's property.



I understand. I've built my share of them also. I never liked firing people but I would work them until they quit.


----------



## beastmaster

Just resting today. I spend a week up north, come home on weekends, tired.
You know when your the new guy you get tested. We had a tree with 30% lean 30 ft up, a big dog leg . Tree was about 120 ft tall 10 ft from a house on a up slope. Surrounded by other trees. A million things could go wrong. They ask me,"you want to drop it"? They never seen me fell a tree yet. I barely had a hole to fit it though.
Long story short, im earning my spot.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> "Arboricultural experience"??
> 
> Come,on, man, lets not make it out to be more than it really is. Save that for the customers. lol



I tell my guys they get raises when they earn me more money. I quiz them on knots, tree id, rigging, etc. I had a kid work for me for a year who plateaued after two months. He asked me about a raise and I told him to pass the cdl written and I'd give him $1/hr and another buck after the road test. That went on for 6 months. No initiative. 

I found out he was soliciting my customers for side work when I met with my accountant and he asked about the kid. We work there a while before and the kid told my accountant he could "pave his driveway". [emoji28]

I told the kid no more funny business and he quit. 
He could have made 18 an hour within a month if he just tried to get his cdl (and I'd pay for everything) but he chose a shortcut. 

Since then I'm wary of young people working. Always yelling at them to put the ****ing phone down, drama in personal life, no initiative.


----------



## tree MDS

The inability to distinguish between an extra yard of brush in the back of the truck, and shoveling rocks into my chipper (when I JUST changed the knives) is what's sealing this losers fate.


----------



## tree MDS

Some people are just a waste of air.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> The inability to distinguish between an extra yard of brush in the back of the truck, and shoveling rocks into my chipper (when I JUST changed the knives) is what's sealing this losers fate.



Shoveling rocks is my biggest pet peeve. I would call him today and tell him his services are no longer needed.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. Man, that was ten minutes well spent! Been meaning to do that forever! I have to admit, it took a while to grow on me, but I kinda fell in love with this thing.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Don't generalize all the younger generation. The ambitious hard working ones usually aren't applying at a tree service, more like law school, med school, engineering school, service academies, trade schools.


----------



## mattfr12

tree MDS said:


> Some people are just a waste of air.


A lot of this is the reason we buy a lot of equipment. 200k$ piece of machinery at some point is a lot cheaper than people that don't wanna work. by the time you pay workers comp and everything on a good climber its like 3-4k a month at least. you can spend 300-400k for that. a really good employee can be a lot more than that. Ill get some pictures up when I get a chance but we been working with a very large company on a state job. we are up to around 20k yards of chips this month produced.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had to remove a canary island date palm that has fusarium. We had to do it with a single base cut. A crane was not an option although that would of been best. I took a guess at the weight and figured it at 5,000lbs, all the fronds were dead so we pulled them off and stripped the ball by hand until we had it ready to make the cut. I was concerned about the weight because I was guessing at it. Like I said, a crane would of been nice, but not an option due to several factors.
I rented a 10k forklift that was good for 6k at 20 feet, but I was still hoping it did not weigh more than I thought.
It worked out good, we were done in 2 hours. Total weight was at 4k lbs., minimum traffic control.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> We had to remove a canary island date palm that has fusarium. We had to do it with a single base cut. A crane was not an option although that would of been best. I took a guess at the weight and figured it at 5,000lbs, all the fronds were dead so we pulled them off and stripped the ball by hand until we had it ready to make the cut. I was concerned about the weight because I was guessing at it. Like I said, a crane would of been nice, but not an option due to several factors.
> I rented a 10k forklift that was good for 6k at 20 feet, but I was still hoping it did not weigh more than I thought.
> It worked out good, we were done in 2 hours. Total weight was at 4k lbs., minimum traffic control.
> Jeff
> View attachment 581725



Id of thought it'd of weight even more. Their some dense heavy palms
You guys used the forklift to remove it? Clever.


----------



## treebilly

Here's what I did today. Well besides setting up camp and cooking for 15 people. Gotta love a relaxing long weekend. It was definately a beautiful day!


----------



## MSgtBob66

A fifty foot ash, a forty foot pine and a little maple no bigger than Jeff's pecker. You grey beards and younger bucks that cut for a living would have laughed. I had a tight sphincter. Two hours, and the grinder to put tension in the direction I wanted (except Jeff's pecker), trees down. Three hours to clean up (two trips to the dump) and 15 minutes to grind.

God I love stump grinding!!! I get paid to wreck stuff, and I understand all of the risks!

Semper Fi!,

Bob


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And just like that NO MORE HORSE FARM.

I was having fun up there the last few months mowing fields, shooting whistle pigs from the tractor will always be a fond memory but not as found as the handful of insane horse chicks I managed to, uh, well, a gentlemen doesn't tell...

I am no gentlemen, more like a gigalo with long hair and and ego the size of Texas. Well, at least now I do! Hey, they don't shave em fer nothing guys.

But that is not the reason I split.

The head horse kitty is trying to impose upon The Dan in all his illustriousessnesses. Guys, this is one hard core hole ain't no man or beast could stop from flinging its gooey slimey pus from its flapping lips and onto a man like The Dan and The Dan don't have that.

Wait, what was I saying?

Oh, yeah, I quit.

And I am taking all my **** to auction cause my wife told me to stop working or else and I think she means it this time. I go through enough going rounds with her and I knew if I get trapped into another round with that crazy lady up there at the farm that somebody won't be getting up.



So far I got my big equipment off the court and all the guns, knives and stuff labeled as weapons back in the safe.

I was just about to get into with this really amazing 30 year old who just got engaged but I liked her to much. You ought to see this one mount a horse! Ahh, well, no more and I suppose its not so bad considering I don't think they make a condom for your tongue, doubt I'd use it anyways.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And with all the money from the auction I am going to pick up a little baggie of hitch pins and buy a plane ticket to Cali... RIVERSIDE! I heard so much about it, sounds like a nice place, hope to get a good job!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The big fat matriarch just had to let ring the grating high wretched wail of a displeased queen who only assumes she's queen in the first place. It the sound that brings men to fear or anger... or sheer dysfunction. Yup, that sound.

Hell, I like to go through all three, savor each moment.

But's its not very production oriented.

And at the wrong time to boot! WRONG TIME!

Its my fault though I suppose as I didn't go through my usual tree work disclaimer I use with most client's which states firstly and clearly about how I operate and what I tolerate.

Sure does. Goes through all that safety stuff right off the bat.


And I get KUDOS upon KUDOS from my peers about my safety structure. I get pissed if even just a nail gets broken.


I had told her to schedule a sit down with me so I could play her COWGIRLS in the SKY on my electrical geetar and motorboat her big ole titties but she rather drive around, play head kunt, and holler through her phone at people.
Either that or light up my phone with messages and orders and demands, which I really, well, just no.

"NO MAAM!"

Al Bundy circa 1986?






And "texting"? Oh yeah, like I do that in my spare time. I don't. Nope. Just a 10 dollar cell phone I had for last 12 years, same one, works as good as the airwaves do.

So you know what I am talking about? That whole "phone thing" everybody does? I don't do it. The worst I do is come on here and maybe some occasional insanity on FB.

I know I would get nothing done if I had to carry one of the things around with me everywhere. I just use it to tell people where to meet me and what needs done. Other than that its just something that would get broken, cost more money and distraction and dysfunction at every corner.

Really, ever walk around a corner and there is someone rushing the other way looking at their phone? They run into you, say sorry, and as you watch them walk away bite back the urge to bring them down and start bashing in the skull? You know, don't lie and try to say you don't.

I approach corners like I was storming an Afghanistanian city even in the grocery store!

Other than that, I am out STANDING in the field! WORKING! Phone is in truck where its safe.

Ok, so maybe eating all that Tang wasn't very safe but hey! Its Tang! Its good stuff! How ya gonna say no?

I think this women just spent another few hundred on a new "badgering device" because the last one fell out of her tits and dropped into the ocean just before she crashed her waverunner into some dude and blamed him.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

All this is because a little bit of the red carpet I have been lying down for her wasn't just quite suitable to her. And jealously sure had something to do with it.

I would say if she had been a man we would be fist fighting but in truth if it was a "man" there would be no need to fight what so ever.

Plus I was never much a fighter, more of a killer, like when they sleep. Less risk and safer that way.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

See, The Dan does love to please women, ask them all and even wrote Cowgirls in the sky just for these fine horse chicks.

Now some of them have let me play it for them but some don't. The one's that don't get NOTHING and the one's that do get ALL the pleasure of knowing Him, The Dan, He that is risen, erect, yet again, and yet again.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> See, The Dan does love to please women, ask them all and even wrote Cowgirls in the sky just for these fine horse chicks.
> 
> Now some of them have let me play it for them but some don't. The one's that don't get NOTHING and the one's that do get ALL the pleasure of knowing Him, The Dan, He that is risen, erect, yet again, and yet again.



Dude, really,
You should not use Viagra as a dietary supplement,
and never mix it with what ever drugs you are doing,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

I have no idea what just happened but all this talk about titties and no pics, very disappointed!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

And holy **** the Dan brings new life


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, really,
> You should not use Viagra as a dietary supplement,
> and never mix it with what ever drugs you are doing,,
> Jeff




Its all true, ceptin the Viagra part and since its all true I think The Dan just might be in little bit of a spot. Riverside you say? By the beach?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

And really Jeff: I'm driving around on a big ass tractor with a big ass mower popping hogs at 80 yards from the seat without even hitting any of the people or horses. I can't be THAT stoned and still be able to do that so give me a little credit.

Ahh... Poppin hogs, fightin dogs, ****in wit da bitches.
If I keep it up I'll soon need stitches.

Gone but not forgotten.

Gone being the key word because that is where I need to be about now and you do make Riverside sound nice!


----------



## jefflovstrom

oh my god,,,,
lot of work in paradise,
Jeff,, plan ahead,,


----------



## beastmaster

Im working in Santa Barbara on a 500,000.00 dollar ranch over looking the Ocean. They don't do no real ranching. Its some bodys weekend retreat. Were removing all the dead and hazerdous oaks so when the owners come they'll be safe. 
They had a army of people in full containment suits weed eatting all the poison oak. They've placed fire extinguisher every 50 ft. On the whole property. The whole thing is like overkill.
They have security people in blacked out suv's patrolling the property.
This place is like 1000 acres and were making it like a park. Brad pitt has his ranch a few miles away.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> oh my god,,,,
> lot of work in paradise,
> Jeff,, plan ahead,,



I am planning ahead! See you next week!

Hell, I 'll be pruning trees on the Brad Pitt Estate in no time!

Truthfuly though, from what Beasty just said maybe I should go back to hiding out from reality on that ****ing horse farm chock full O vulnerable, insecure, stubborn, ig-nant and dangerous women. Go back to reading them Vonnegut and playing my guitar to silly songs I wrote for each one.

You ought to see the EXPRESSIONS I get. Yes, many forms of expression. Oooof!

Maybe I am just a little sore and scraped up and tired and need a rest is all I guess. Some of them bite, but, so do I.

Maybe I just tellin where I have been the last 3 months, maybe it was 4. What month is it now?

Anyway, thanks fer talkin, I always feel better when we do. For now, laying low and quiet seems best but I know the California drought was made for me so long ago in case I need an escape plan right now. At least the cops aren't looking for me.


----------



## beastmaster

Hell I'll trade you. Sounds like your having a good time at the horse ranch. Most beautiful women in the world here, but if your not driving a lambo your not going to get a 2ed glance.
My eyes are almost swelled shut from poison oak, that doesn't help much either. But Oh, the weather is perfect.


----------



## beastmaster

Brad pitts an a_ _ hole from what i hear.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

beastmaster said:


> Hell I'll trade you. Sounds like your having a good time at the horse ranch. Most beautiful women in the world here, but if your not driving a lambo your not going to get a 2ed glance.
> My eyes are almost swelled shut from poison oak, that doesn't help much either. But Oh, the weather is perfect.



Now hold on there Pahdner! The Dan lives in SE PA, we got what you got pretty much but more money.

And they don't want me for a Lambo, they got some hard working Philly lawyer for that, that want me for something else which means I don't even have to buy a Lambo.

I guess I got a face only a vagina would love. Its not so bad... well, I guess it could be but I got limits.

Had one down by the creek, legs spread, wants me to go down, I took one looked and almost puked just a fly got stuck in the thick yellow ooze.

So its not like I haven't been working.


----------



## bikemike

BC WetCoast said:


> Don't generalize all the younger generation. The ambitious hard working ones usually aren't applying at a tree service, more like law school, med school, engineering school, service academies, trade schools.


True and the guys with common sense are starting their own business or staying where they are. I know I'd hate to work in a office every day


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

bikemike said:


> True and the guys with common sense are starting their own business or staying where they are. I know I'd hate to work in a office every day



I think this new age of slick climbing tools and the advent of specialized and useful tree machines are attracting a good amount of smart tough kids. Its true, after a couple trees with all that gear they think they are king ****. Sucks if they don't find long term careers, top rate is hard to find much less an actual career. I mean, what's the average turn around for a average company? Why is it so quick? I know, you know, we know: Why risk killing yourself in trees when you can do something less dangerous and make either the same of more money? Hell, sometimes even less money is fine because this work is really not a sustainable career unless you really are into it and give it everything you got.

Not only that but who wants to work this hard and risk so much and have to put up with ******** like the ******** that goes on with most tree crews or just even normal everyday ******** people give to each other. The ******** wouldn't be so bad if you could deal with it in a air conditioned office or at least have a fan in the shop and be able to use a damn bathroom when you need to.

Mike Rowe is bringing about change with his TV programs and I tell you I never thought anybody would come out and say the things he is saying. I suppose it took awhile for him to be able to say these things about blue collar careers, people had to get to know, like and trust him before they would even think about the outrageous facts he talks about.


----------



## bikemike

I love my line of work. I'm a old adrenaline junky and I enjoy the challenge and ever changing situations of tree work. I'm making 24 n hr to do maintenance, climb, run equipment, and I am the main operator of the new tracked lift we got a couple months ago. 
Yeah supply my own climbing gear and top handle saws. In Minnesota it's not hard finding a company to work for. But seems to be the small companies are the way to go if the owner isn't a full time prick. They are the company's that appreciate what a good employee brings to the table and respect comes from that


----------



## treebilly

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Mike Rowe is bringing about change with his TV programs and I tell you I never thought anybody would come out and say the things he is saying. I suppose it took awhile for him to be able to say these things about blue collar careers, people had to get to know, like and trust him before they would even think about the outrageous facts he talks about.


I too enjoy what he has to say. It's hard work that may not be the most pleasant thing at the time but a good clean honest living.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> I too enjoy what he has to say. It's hard work that may not be the most pleasant thing at the time but a good clean honest living.



Well, you can take your " good clean honest living" add a few grand and you got yourself a trip to Disneyland.

Think about it this way:

If you are out there breaking your ass, sweaty, filthy, doing hard dangerous things... for a guy who just asked you to lower your price while he is inside making mad profits off the derivatives from the sale of your daughter's house... in his slippers... big fat tubby marshmellow of a guy...

Suddenly the GCHL paradigm is now uh, um, perverted (?).

That's what Mike is saying. I saw him say it on TV. There was difference in his demeanor, opposed to his funny jokes, and I saw he was seriously talking about this.

He said things about how you become a burden when you get out of college and have yet to still pay. He said maybe you should have just got a job doing something useful instead of spending all that time and money learning how to make video games or import cheap goods from subjugated countries to sell on the Home Shopping Network.

And that is who hired him to video all the unpleasant peasants in the horrid jobs that need done or this show don't go on. The TV networks, who will sell you anything they think you want or create a market from knowing you'll buy anything shiny.

He is actually talking communism and in its organic form, which only is defined by the people having control over production. Nothing about what kind of governing body, just who controls production.

Right now its the Mexicans because the whole concept of working is the most distasteful subject on the planet... besides ladders that is.

My horse farm is run on communism: Everybody does their part or it don't work.
The governing body is matriarchal dictator most people fear and uses fear to govern.

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH! I am TREE MAN, I'll kill myself before I let fear get the best of me.

And that is the history of the human race. I'll touch more on this subject later, right now I'm gonna go beat on a Fender.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I changed the words to Cowgirls in the Sky. Really, which you rather: old cowboy vs young cowgirl.

Actually I don't know which could be worse.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Well, you can take your " good clean honest living" add a few grand and you got yourself a trip to Disneyland.
> 
> Think about it this way:
> 
> If you are out there breaking your ass, sweaty, filthy, doing hard dangerous things... for a guy who just asked you to lower your price while he is inside making mad profits off the derivatives from the sale of your daughter's house... in his slippers... big fat tubby marshmellow of a guy...
> 
> Suddenly the GCHL paradigm is now uh, um, perverted (?).
> 
> That's what Mike is saying. I saw him say it on TV. There was difference in his demeanor, opposed to his funny jokes, and I saw he was seriously talking about this.
> 
> He said things about how you become a burden when you get out of college and have yet to still pay. He said maybe you should have just got a job doing something useful instead of spending all that time and money learning how to make video games or import cheap goods from subjugated countries to sell on the Home Shopping Network.
> 
> And that is who hired him to video all the unpleasant peasants in the horrid jobs that need done or this show don't go on. The TV networks, who will sell you anything they think you want or create a market from knowing you'll buy anything shiny.
> 
> He is actually talking communism and in its organic form, which only is defined by the people having control over production. Nothing about what kind of governing body, just who controls production.
> 
> Right now its the Mexicans because the whole concept of working is the most distasteful subject on the planet... besides ladders that is.
> 
> My horse farm is run on communism: Everybody does their part or it don't work.
> The governing body is matriarchal dictator most people fear and uses fear to govern.
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH! I am TREE MAN, I'll kill myself before I let fear get the best of me.
> 
> And that is the history of the human race. I'll touch more on this subject later, right now I'm gonna go beat on a Fender.




ok then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

One of those horse chicks gave my number to her cousin, he just called asking if I could "grip him some white".

I had to call someone to find out what that even meant. I guess that's what quaint little suburbanite fag boys call cocaine these days.

The chick is about 33, hot as all get out, sexy as hell, always going around half naked, built strong. I would have tried her but she had a herpe and The Dan don't do STD's.

I regret not telling her cousin to come over to get some coke then bashing him into a pulp then posting it on Facebook. He is one of those " wiggers", sure talks like one, like a bone thug that goes home to his mommy for breakfast, a change of underpants and some money. Like Jack Kerouac, what a *****!
I criss crossed this country by myself with my thumb as a teenager more times than I can remember beyatch! Got way more ***** too! WAY MORE! Way more than you too, so don't go thinking I didn't, cause I did. People ask me what college I went to and I'm like, "Uh, all of them?" So I got that going for me.

I just called him a faggot punk and not to ever come around me then I called the chick and told her the same thing.

Still regret not telling him to come over. I could have used some easy prey about now. I'm feeling insulted and underestimated and that breeds disquiet in my noisey little head.

Jeff, I got my bikini packed and will see you Monday morning around seven oh three.

I always wondered were these cornfed pastey white kid's from the country and suburb's got the hardcore drugs. I never messed with them. They all go down to Kensington in Philly. I am from Philly, was a bike messenger, lived there for years, been all over, partied and screwed like crazy. I was in Kensington ONCE, to buy a used refrigerator. What kind of idiot gonna go down there to buy drugs? **** around an get kilt , a million chances on every block. I think its full of lumbersexuals, homosexuals, metrosexuals,confusedosexuals and drug dealers now. And sure, a lot of used appliance stores right under the EL. If anybody needs me to " grip them up some heroine" or anything just let me know.


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> Im working in Santa Barbara on a 500,000.00 dollar ranch over looking the Ocean. They don't do no real ranching. Its some bodys weekend retreat. Were removing all the dead and hazerdous oaks so when the owners come they'll be safe.
> They had a army of people in full containment suits weed eatting all the poison oak. They've placed fire extinguisher every 50 ft. On the whole property. The whole thing is like overkill.
> They have security people in blacked out suv's patrolling the property.
> This place is like 1000 acres and were making it like a park. Brad pitt has his ranch a few miles away.


More like 10 million


----------



## beastmaster

ropensaddle said:


> More like 10 million



Half a billion is more like it. I don't even know how to write a number that big.


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> Half a billion is more like it. I don't even know how to write a number that big.


Hahaha I'm on a plane tomorrow heading out your way bro!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Hahaha I'm on a plane tomorrow heading out your way bro!




Dude, I'll pick you up and we'll drive out together. I just have to " grip up a little white" and I'll head down, we'll drive straight through non-stop ( only for liquor and hookers) Are Kansas? Is that near Their Kansas? How many Kansases are there?


----------



## jefflovstrom

beastmaster said:


> Half a billion is more like it. I don't even know how to write a number that big.



Haha, I actually knew you meant 500 million, nice area.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Dude, I'll pick you up and we'll drive out together. I just have to " grip up a little white" and I'll head down, we'll drive straight through non-stop ( only for liquor and hookers) Are Kansas? Is that near Their Kansas? How many Kansases are there?


No I meant literally I'm flying out there for a 6 week stint! CA will never be the same


----------



## jomoco

Yu ever been in a big euc before Rope?

Lotsa east n midwest climbers've haired out on em!

Particularly when asked to prune em with no gaffs....

Jomoco


----------



## ropensaddle

jomoco said:


> Yu ever been in a big euc before Rope?
> 
> Lotsa east n midwest climbers've haired out on em!
> 
> Particularly when asked to prune em with no gaffs....
> 
> Jomoco


No I've not, closest would be london plane I guess but no worries as my stint the only worries will be cougars and maybe gangs. If I were coming there to climb I'd bring my wraptor lol puts hair on my chest


----------



## jomoco

Lotsa dead oak's in Californy these days Rope, millions of em.

Friggin sudden oak death Phytopthera picks on the oldest most senior oak's first.

Just like a stinkin hyena!

Lotsa busy arboreal buzzards though!

Some flyin in from outta state!

Over 2 years dead's mighty iffy to do anything other than drop n run IME Rope!

Work safe mate.

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Yu ever been in a big euc before Rope?
> 
> Lotsa east n midwest climbers've haired out on em!
> 
> Particularly when asked to prune em with no gaffs....
> 
> Jomoco




Good thing you showed up, talked me outta going. Funny you showing up right now cause big eucs do seem like a bit of work. I would have to set ropes all over before I climbed one even with spikes!

I do use gummy snow boots for extra traction and protection because you need all you can get with smooth bark... and hundreds of feet of it? YIKES!

No small laterals either it seems, just wide open space and you dangling in the middle of it.

Siccies ain't so bad. I tend to ride them like a skate boarder grinding down a railing... and I ain't even trying to!


----------



## jomoco

Eucs ain't so bad Doc.

I love em long long time now!

Raised a family O three on em!

Big fuggin blue gums in the Bay Area mate. You'd have to go down under to find bigger.

Nothin but ole feeble pussycat climbers out here!



Jomo


----------



## ropensaddle

jomoco said:


> Eucs ain't so bad Doc.
> 
> I love em long long time now!
> 
> Raised a family O three on em!
> 
> Big fuggin blue gums in the Bay Area mate. You'd have to go down under to find bigger.
> 
> Nothin but ole feeble pussycat climbers out here!
> 
> 
> 
> Jomo



Lol looks bit windy there too!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Eucs ain't so bad Doc.
> 
> I love em long long time now!
> 
> Raised a family O three on em!
> 
> Big fuggin blue gums in the Bay Area mate. You'd have to go down under to find bigger.
> 
> Nothin but ole feeble pussycat climbers out here!
> 
> 
> 
> Jomo





I know, patience, diligence, step by step, it gets done.

Where is that bicycle you drive up the trees?

I don't think I can quit til I drive something up a tree.

Best so far is a rudimentary hook up to the mini to get pulled up. But you know, that's after all the ropes and pulleys have been set and rechecked and hashed about in proper time, sometimes the throwball gets tricky!

Once or twice I drove up and down the Art Museum steps but nothing up a tree as of yet.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Eucs ain't so bad Doc.
> 
> I love em long long time now!
> 
> Raised a family O three on em!
> 
> Big fuggin blue gums in the Bay Area mate. You'd have to go down under to find bigger.
> 
> Nothin but ole feeble pussycat climbers out here!
> 
> 
> 
> Jomo





This is why we always bust on the guy who thinks he is 100 feet up when he's really just steppin of the ladder.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> No I meant literally I'm flying out there for a 6 week stint! CA will never be the same




Oh, and leave me stuck with these crazy horse bitches.

Everything I said was, is and will always be true. Even driving up the Art Museum steps.

Being I tree guy I see no sense in lying, least of all to myself and the expressions you get when you tell the truth are priceless.

The Head Horse ***** just called, supposed to meet today: "Oh, I meant Monday!"


B U L L S H I T !

I will pull out, they are crazy and scared and silly, I'm just crazy and silly... sometimes, mostly crazy. I guess if I wasn't I'd have a job like Jeff's.


Hey guy's! Thanks for being here to talk to all these years! You should hear what the people around here say about me, maybe I might wanna move.

But I was just on my roof looking at the trees, my yard, kid's ball game, storm's coming in, garden is up and my wife told me again to stop working.

Sure, I pay for things, take care of things, support the family, work my ass off all through my tree business but I ain't never made a godamn dime off it. I think if I did it would cheapen the experience.

But again, faced with putting it down.

Lately I have been chompin for a tree but just doing mowing and small things like 850 dollar spruces which a person can only derive so much thrill from. I do.

I'm in Peabody's will. I know after he is gone I won't need a plow truck anymore.


----------



## jomoco

I'm concentrating on spools now Doc!

Big powered spools for climbin lines, and itty bitty saltwater fishin spools for cord n zing it throw lines.

It's a real madhatter's party in progress!

Too old n orthopedic to pedal or hoist meself aloft anymore.

Alladdin's rope's pretty much useless without a spool to keep things compact with a perfect lay alignment!

Kinduva old foggy's multitool that helps keep me climbin, just to test it, see how much abuse it can take before sprangs n thangs fly every whichaway!


----------



## treebilly

Well after waking up to be told both sides of my family were coming over for a cook out I busted ass to clean the place up a bit. Happy relaxing Father's Day! I'm well past a 30 pack now and finally get to relax. Happy Father's Day to all who are blessed to be fathers. Even you Dan. Hoping you spent time with your little girl today.


----------



## treebilly

And jomo I'm hoping to get an up close and personal look at your AR whatever later this year. I'm hoping to head west to meet Mr Beranek late September.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> I'm concentrating on spools now Doc!
> 
> Big powered spools for climbin lines, and itty bitty saltwater fishin spools for cord n zing it throw lines.
> 
> It's a real madhatter's party in progress!
> 
> Too old n orthopedic to pedal or hoist meself aloft anymore.
> 
> Alladdin's rope's pretty much useless without a spool to keep things compact with a perfect lay alignment!
> 
> Kinduva old foggy's multitool that helps keep me climbin, just to test it, see how much abuse it can take before sprangs n thangs fly every whichaway!




I 've been bartering for use of land at this horse farm I have been on for a few years, it has progressed, my responsibilities changed.


Hell if anyone remembers it was a jungle of trash, burdock, overgrown buildings that leaked and maybe a dead horse at one point.

All run by a women who tells me she doesn't stress and then freaks out when her son doesn't fill the tractor back up.

22 year old daughter is out there all winter trying to pitch water bucket after water bucket of hot water ( thanks to me) over fences. She went away for a week so I got to try it.

You'd get hurt, its icy standing on the back of slick tailgate.

And its moral killing hauling water in trash can after trash can all the while losing water.

I have been working up there to solve a lot of problems and its been tough as balls. And the Head ***** won't break. She still thinks like, well, a woman.

SHE STILL THINKS SHE IS THE BAWSSSSS!!!!

The daughter works doing the training, the son hauls with his big trucks and trailers. They are a bit standoffish and I don't blame them. But I am not there to steal or freeload. The son thinks he is a badass, he is, but he is so cute with his attitude and his big smokestacks. He had his big ole chainsaw out the other day, running it like a nut. I looked up and laughed.

The only reason she is dealing with me is because she needs me and she really doesn't want to deal with me because, and allow me to reiterate: I tell the truth! If I didn't I would be dead. Thank you Tree Work for teaching/reminding me honesty is the best policy. I was never a good liar anyway.

All this woman wants to do is talk over me on the phone and I am a more intimate kind of kind. Its scary, I know, I freak people all the time. My friends are my friends, my enemies gaze in wonder from yonder where I am not. Yes, they gaze in wild wonder and horray for them.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> Well after waking up to be told both sides of my family were coming over for a cook out I busted ass to clean the place up a bit. Happy relaxing Father's Day! I'm well past a 30 pack now and finally get to relax. Happy Father's Day to all who are blessed to be fathers. Even you Dan. Hoping you spent time with your little girl today.



There is no possible way you could drink that much beer but I believe you.


Big rain set to come in tomorrow, got mah gutters flowing good now. Kid's ball game was a hoot, they won but it was all luck and the pitcher is the coach's daughter so she gets mad training so...

Everybody hollering at Mike, the third base coach, he's nuts and beer to mouth like a mofo. He'll be done coachin and suckin beers from soda cups with straws. No alchohol in the parks. Good guy though, die hard for sure, loves the kids, its a hard job.

He's out there hollerin what to do and it might not go as planned and he gets the blame then... well, I can't take to much of that but it fun for awhile though I can't help think about what its doing to my kid or anybody else's.

I once watch 3 tubby goobers with desk jobs messing with the pitching machine, it was hard to watch coming from a guy who knows about SAFE skilled labor.

They got it working but I could tell even they thought it was a little to fast. I knew it was, I know, I am tree guy, I know when something isn't right. I don't blibba blaaber and flibba flabber, I take the time to make sure. I'm a little bit of a pyscho but who ain't?

Next thing I am flying down the road to the ER as my tiny little girl is holding the tip of her frozen finger on.

Then! One of the tubbies ( good guys ) made a comment about my long beautiful hair, everybody laughed, so I made a comment about his fat gut, I was the only one laughing. Not today, this was all years and years ago.

The coach that gave the order to clear the pitching machine for use when my kid got hurt is a TOTAL nutjob over this ball game. Lucky for him he can screw around at his desk at work all day scheduling and organizing the teams. All these guys are completely bonkers and their wives are worse!

Just noticed the trim job to clear the tree from the dug outs and back catches they all just did. I had thought about doing it. Well, at least no one went to the ER and we can PLAY BALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jomoco

I've made quite a few design improvements since the ARP 7 days TreeBilly.

The ARP 9 uses super powerful ring magnets for cord terminations, no amount of centrifical force I can generate will fling them off and into space, unlike the poor ARP 7.

No sooner than the first model's complete?

Bam, it's already out dated.

It's far more preferable to fish if possible some days anyways.

Using a 16 oz throw bag, the ARP 9's an excellent in the tree or on the ground climb line setting tool in medium sized decurrent trees as well.

I ain't recommendin it's use by anyone who ain't certified crazy already.

It never ceases to amaze me how seemingly silly inventions morph into somethin somewhat useful.

Jomoco


----------



## Flint Mitch

About 2 hours of oak cutting with the Dolkita 6421. Helping out someone I kinda know. 3 hours yesterday.















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Anybody want to buy an old camper with Pergo? It'll roll, ain't to pretty and best off all I don't own it ! The guy who dropped it off just gave me the title! No transfer!

I wouldn't do it but my only option is to move back to the house with my equipment and that was a problem and I don't feel like or want to find another place.

The woman is just being a ball breaker and in this world she has to be or so she thinks.

She really did drag me out with her gals, all dolled up, to listen to hear wail Meatloaf on a carryohkee machine. I really did want to shoot either me or her, I couldn't figure it out.

She has come to ordering me around just because I am doing more and more for myself on her land. I do a whole hell of a lot for the farm. Its win win and she just won't believe it.

It was a sheeit wreck when I first started parking there. It was tough for the women to even open the gates to get the horses because off the weeds.

Its a preserved farm, its really nice.

The woman just has to assume dominance. This I see in everything she does. Everything. Its sick and sad. This I saw right from the start.

Working trees with my people is not like that, it can't be. Truth is respect, respect is truth.

I am nuts. Soes she. Soes you.

The Dan is not shocked, surprised or rattled about where HE is standing, He LIKES it !


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I always thought about other areas of the field I might be good in, but there is only so much I will do to make someone climb a tree or drag brush.

The biology part is important, I know it, but it don't get me off. I ain't spraying no trees.

The nursery side of it is despicable.

Teach someone how to kill themselves for wages I was making 20 ****ing years ago!!? Yeah, I just said that.


Only so much butt I will kiss for the privilege to climb said tree or drag said brush.

Much less the bullcrap.

Much less the risk.

Gentlemen, is there a reason I should not be done? Don't say something stupid to boost me.

I am outta that farm I am pretty sure, I doubt the woman is going to meet me on neutral ground.

Typical man hater, told me her dad got her the farm out of guilt. I gotta go. Its time.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> I've made quite a few design improvements since the ARP 7 days TreeBilly.
> 
> The ARP 9 uses super powerful ring magnets for cord terminations, no amount of centrifical force I can generate will fling them off and into space, unlike the poor ARP 7.
> 
> No sooner than the first model's complete?
> 
> Bam, it's already out dated.
> 
> It's far more preferable to fish if possible some days anyways.
> 
> Using a 16 oz throw bag, the ARP 9's an excellent in the tree or on the ground climb line setting tool in medium sized decurrent trees as well.
> 
> I ain't recommendin it's use by anyone who ain't certified crazy already.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how seemingly silly inventions morph into somethin somewhat useful.
> 
> Jomoco



I am selling everything but that old camper and coming out to see you!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Really, even her kids can't stand her, she's a ball breaker when she thinks she's got you. She ain't got me. Its almost as funny as some guy trying to be " the bawss " of his tree crew. Just makes me tired and have to do more work AND put me in danger which, well, NO.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Flint Mitch said:


> About 2 hours of oak cutting with the Dolkita 6421. Helping out someone I kinda know. 3 hours yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




WAIT! Did you say dolkita!? Is that some kind of joke? I can't see the pic very well but did you DO something to a saw? Hell, I am surprised you cut any of that wood with the saw I can barely see. Dolkita?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

She is the kind of woman where its always:

NINE NINE NINE !!!! VERBOTEN!

So we do it her way and by the time I get it done we are both exhausted and she spent more on the cheap fix rather than going the distance in the first place.

You know I am Doctor right?

This was yet another experiment, it was. Trust me, land in Chester County is convoluted and exspensive. She was letting use the land to work, dump, and store which I need for my business but I can't let her walk all over me. It was fun watching her build up to it, I knew she would!

Its said you can't fix stupid... and stupid is acting tough and bawssey ( Like the ole Buzzard) like you can't be taken down.

I just had a conversation with a 33 year boy and good friend and tree guy today, I said:

" You know, I ain't never had no dad, nor no mom, well, after watching 3 older siblings be chased out I left around 11 and really never went back. I'd stop in from time to time to see their sad state of affairs but after awhile it wasn't worth the trip. I hit the road, did crazy scary ****, got beat so many times I thought I die and still went on"


The kid said:

" Once I was in fight and thought I was I badass and slammed this dude because I thought I was a badass, well I slammed him pretty damn good and if you **** with me or my people I have to start slammin BUT just after I slammed that guy somebody slammed me and kept slammin even when I went down."


Tough kid. Good kid, lives with his mom. Works hard hauling landscape material in big trucks, a real pro, educated in the field, family oriented got 5 kids that are his sisters. he spends money on them like crazy and he's a total pot head motorcycle racer, got all the kids bikes, he's nuts.

No really, certified grade A wacko. Just like you. They took him in after he hit the wall after starting a landscaping company right out of college.

He's a local kid from the town I settled in for the last ten years and have worked with him much in different capacities. Sometimes he pulls me up a tree with the mini and chips brush all by his little self! The only attitude he has is to be helpful. I work with other great people to but this kid I just adore and love.

Just a reminder of the great opposed to the not so great. Hey, what can I say? Sometimes you have to pull a revolver on a guy in a Winniebago cause you changed your mind about letting him suck your 14 year old **** for a ride to Florida. I thought it wouldn't be so bad but then realized it wasn't quite as romantic as I had imagined! Go figure!

I love that story! I love to tell it to tough guys and gals cause I tell them I was scared and got lucky and its true.

After that I sold the gun to some hick for gas money and got a dog. Criss crossed this country with that mother ****er til I was twenty ****in four.

Then this godforsaken tree bullshut caught me. HELL, I was educated! I didn't need to do it. Went to some of the best schools in the country! Everything else seemed so fake and it pretty much is.

Who is going to tell me I don't know everything? Who is going to tell me that their right is my right. Who can beat me? That's some Nelson Mandela **** right there. I know even the things I don't know. And I laugh like ****in hell.

I think I am going to just stay really stoned and start a bonsai farm in my backyard and become a professional gigolo padding around half naked for my wife in my Crocs. I always had the feeling if I put in the time I could talk her into a manage'. What else am I going to do considering I have had enough of ALL YOU loonies. And trust me I am sexy. Who would marry me if I wasn't?

Really, my wife makes enough to keep the kid in a monthly 60 dollar leotard plus pretty much everything else. I am really not worried about much, I know things go the way they go and if you want something enough you will get it eventually or die trying.

So glad I stuck with this " Tree work crap" for so long. I would have died long ago anywhere else and I would have died stupid. Educated but stupid.

IN TREE WORK THERE IS TRUTH! DA DA DA DA

Well for those who listen. I think I am going to go listen to my wife and daughter now. Daughter still cries when she fails or things don't go right. She's the same age when I left home,11.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I did the same thing to that woman as I did to every muscle bound roid boy tree climber tough guy I came across in my 25 years on the force. I did my job, broke the mother's weak front, left the place in a steamin heap and better than I found it. It was bloody and dirty and nasty and messy and fun as F U C K !

Some people call me Jesus because of my hair and my " superior" intellect, wisdom and ability. You can call me The Dan. My name is not Dan, that's is what everybody thought I said over the roar of the CHIPPAH!

Once more into the breach? Once more to DA CHIPPAH!?

I say YES my friends but the definition of breach has changed.

I haven't slept since 1973. You know that right?


----------



## beastmaster

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Dude, I'll pick you up and we'll drive out together. I just have to " grip up a little white" and I'll head down, we'll drive straight through non-stop ( only for liquor and hookers) Are Kansas? Is that near Their Kansas? How many Kansases are there?



You can come stay with me. I live by the beach. Well sort of im camping out. Have a nice place in Bakersfield i visit on the weekends.
Stay in my truck all week. A one bedroom apt. Is 2000 a month out here. So im like semi homeless 5 days a week. But there is a spot open next to me.
Hey and they have wild pigs all over the place.


----------



## beastmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Hahaha I'm on a plane tomorrow heading out your way bro!



You coming in the middle of a heat wave Rope. Triple digits. Im right on the coast. It nice. Santa Rosa is wine country.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

beastmaster said:


> You can come stay with me. I live by the beach. Well sort of im camping out. Have a nice place in Bakersfield i visit on the weekends.
> Stay in my truck all week. A one bedroom apt. Is 2000 a month out here. So im like semi homeless 5 days a week. But there is a spot open next to me.
> Hey and they have wild pigs all over the place.



I've been wanting to have a crack at them pigs... again. Used to live in campsites all over out there, everywhere. Javalina, they are called I think. Wake up and they would be milling around the tents.


----------



## ropensaddle

beastmaster said:


> You coming in the middle of a heat wave Rope. Triple digits. Im right on the coast. It nice. Santa Rosa is wine country.


No different than where I left heat wise I'm was supposed to be there noon today but hit 4 hour delay now in phoenix talk about hot lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> No different than where I left heat wise I'm was supposed to be there noon today but hit 4 hour delay now in phoenix talk about hot lol




Can you see Squaw Peak from the airport?


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Can you see Squaw Peak from the airport?


I saw peak or two


----------



## jefflovstrom

where ya going,Rope?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> where ya going,Rope?
> Jeff


Santa Rosa


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Santa Rosa



Carry your wallet in your front pocket, that is what I did in the Philippines,,arg!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Carry your wallet in your front pocket, that is what I did in the Philippines,,arg!
> Jeff


Lol why wtf ?


----------



## jefflovstrom

just saying,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Are you going there to work ??
I am quessing no,, 
have fun and post some pics,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

ropensaddle said:


> Lol why wtf ?



That way when they try to steal it you get a handy at the same time.


----------



## mountainmandan

The top of Squaw Peak. They call it Piestawa peak now. Thanks for the great stories. I will be keeping up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Carry your wallet in your front pocket, that is what I did in the Philippines,,arg!
> Jeff



Wallet right front, .380 left front, balls in dah middle
Only take my hands out when I have tah piddle.



mountainmandan said:


> The top of Squaw Peak. They call it Piestawa peak now. Thanks for the great stories. I will be keeping up.



That sure looks like it! Don't remember the town being so green. I used to run up and down it the take drugs and watch the airplanes ascend and descend from a cylinder of planes circling the airport.

We was always getting on out in the desert. I might end up out there again. Them pigs is everywhere and damn good eatin up North. Not really a day or night where you needed a lot of clothes.


Anyway:

Instead of going to the police I had them come to me. I wanted to apprise them of the situation up at the farm and guy, I don't know if I told you: She caved and was gonna try to play nice and once I knew I had her I told her to **** off. I am such a ****ing prick.

She had been sending me messages and calling and bitching and missing appointment and telling me what to do and how to do so I started calling and leaving messages where I would sing Rod Stewart songs and the theme for the Adams family and all sorts of stuff. I think I called in a British accent telling her the Tree Warden would sort her for not having her lopping ticket.

So the cop started to get me after listening to me go on and on about all the crazy stuff, I was laughing and being very cooperative. Even told him my birthdate.

He knows her and its sad.

I was worried I might put her in the bin. She looks like a wild crazy fat Morticia, got so much dye in that ****ed up hair. Ought to see her daughter, the younger version of a female Charley Manson.

My joke about her daughter is that she ****s the **** out of her husband and when she is done she ****s the **** out of her husband. They are in their early 20's, poor guy don't know what a hammer she will become.

I was just starting to break the ice with them... after 3 years! These people are kunts.

I am throwing my old red broken dump truck on CL for real this time.


----------



## gorman

Dropped this guy and saved the wall.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you going there to work ??
> I am quessing no,,
> have fun and post some pics,
> Jeff


Yes work and have fun too bro! I am here now room is a little shetch but i'll make do! Sorta like a paid vacation lol. up till today I have never seen a real mountain or redwood or blue gum I have seen all those now of course the mountains were flying over! The landing was a real experience but wtf you only live once. I felt like the president exiting on the tarmack


----------



## Raymond Eade

I did community service of all the things I could have done for free. But I need the practice and man I am slow up in the tree but hey slow is smooth and smooth is fast right








Raymond Ease
Tennessee Landscaping and Arboriculture


----------



## treebilly

I played around on a county job while the boys tried to chip up the mess from yesterday 
It was a beautiful day


----------



## jomoco

That's right mate!

Everybody goes home at the end of the day!

I move at about the rate of a tree sloth myself these days.

Slow n steady may not win the race, but nor does he pass out from heat exhaustion either.

This is Uncle Fester ice bucket helmet weather for sure!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am really worried about what is going to happen now. I mean, Ropes!? having a " good time" on Venice? Well, it is California soes there ain't to many laws can stop him, just wonder if he'll get the hankrin to stay. Hit that beach, boy! They got stuff so yer head don't explode.

Note my comma's and punctuation. They are there to help to ingest the meaning in whole.


Where am I?

Oh yeah!

Quit!? Sell out!? Bipolar!?

ME?

NO!

Just gave two " consultations" ; One to an old client and saved him a good amount by flailing a handsaw at a Kwanzan. I tell you, sometimes you have to work with what you have instead of knocking it down, running it through the CHIPPAH, getting the stump out and replanting a tree that will grow all over the little front yard in a row of tight little condos.

Repeat business? I concur.

Same thing with this new client getting worried, calling Peco and everybody else to hack and slash his neighbor's little trees just to keep them at bay. Not going to do that to a sweet old neglected fenceline pear tree or aged and huge arborvitae. 


Take away those trees or make " the wrong cut" and you WILL be sorry. Just and handsaw and the sweet silence of my own mind takes care of that.


I will be careful not to take on big technical trees. I still could but don't want to do the work to set it up properly. I can still do big stuff if its for one of my clients, they let me carry on in any way I see fit and are more than glad to pay what I ask.

Truth is that I will start messing with new clients if they feed me "lines". I can't help it.

****in KNEE! Ripped something last fall, DAMN! Can't walk for **** today. Had to get one of those motor carts when I went to Walmart for oil and jerky. I was messing with this older guy and for a second I thought we had a race.


Got back around 1:30 limping like a ***** after driving around blasting Rush and screaming so I came home, sucked down some cold beer and turned on Peabody's Fender.

I am in his will you know?


----------



## Zale

Sounds like a pretty boring day for you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Sounds like a pretty boring day for you.




They charged me for four jugs of oil at Walmart when I only had three. Everybody was a "minority" there, so I went, " Hold on!" , made a siren sound, grabbed the price scanner and made everybody hit the floor.

Well, they just actually stood there and looked at me in question but it saved me from having to drive the motor cart all the way back to customer service to get a refund.

It was madcap, everybody had fun, even the people that didn't want to, even the refund manager was there!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I had the police call me, I figured, "why call them when I could just have them call me", so I returned the favor of repeated, badgering and hilarious phone messages that the horse farm owner had been sending me.

The cop, well, just being a cop, admitted much to me. I had him answering my questions right after he said hello. It took awhile for him to catch on, not sure if he really did.

He didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. Like the owner ain't got a leg to stand on and will have to fight to evict me so I have plenty of time to move the rest of my damn crap I wish I never bought in the first place.

She got all " I'M YOUR LANDLORD YOU HAVE TO WHAT I SAY " which I thought she had in her but thought would keep quiet because I was doing so much for the farm. I think its so funny when people try to subjugate me, even funnier when a woman tries. The look on their faces as they desperately try in vain to assert something that does not even exist.

They ask," Hey, why aren't you afraid of me, your supposed to be afraid of me aren't you, I am the landlord you know right so be afraid please, pleeeeeeease!?"



Landlord? Landlord!!?? LANDLORD!!!??

I must have nodded off and sign a lease again! Hate when that happens.

Oh, sweet Jesus, you should have heard her wail like I would be scared enough to listen.

Next time I am face to face with a horse ***** I just will put up a wall right away unless they pay me first.

Just wish I had a job like Ropes got. What is it you actually do in betwixt luncheons, meetings and spa treaments?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Little storm brought in some little work. Thank god nothing crazy. My knee is killing me.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I had the police call me, I figured, "why call them when I could just have them call me", so I returned the favor of repeated, badgering and hilarious phone messages that the horse farm owner had been sending me.
> 
> The cop, well, just being a cop, admitted much to me. I had him answering my questions right after he said hello. It took awhile for him to catch on, not sure if he really did.
> 
> He didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. Like the owner ain't got a leg to stand on and will have to fight to evict me so I have plenty of time to move the rest of my damn crap I wish I never bought in the first place.
> 
> She got all " I'M YOUR LANDLORD YOU HAVE TO WHAT I SAY " which I thought she had in her but thought would keep quiet because I was doing so much for the farm. I think its so funny when people try to subjugate me, even funnier when a woman tries. The look on their faces as they desperately try in vain to assert something that does not even exist.
> 
> They ask," Hey, why aren't you afraid of me, your supposed to be afraid of me aren't you, I am the landlord you know right so be afraid please, pleeeeeeease!?"
> 
> 
> 
> Landlord? Landlord!!?? LANDLORD!!!??
> 
> Those women broke you, they where the 'straw',,you need them,, they need you,, symbiotic relation,,sober up,,
> Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,have a beer,,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Those women broke you, they where the 'straw',,you need them,, they need you,, symbiotic relation,,sober up,,
Jeff,,,,,,,,,,,have a beer,,,,

No Heffe', there was nothing to break, there is nothing I need from them however the farm will go back to ruin.

But yes, the relationship was pure symbiosis and would have worked if the kunt didn't try to get me to do stupid crap and try to assert hand.

Of course I am non-hirable, that's apparent, however, that does not mean I am not a very trustworthy honorable SOB when people meet me on neutral ground. Really, YOU tell ME !??

The reasons for my attitude is because what I have I got by myself and I don't have a problem sharing. Can you say that? I'll bet you a sawbuck you can't. Don't make me prove it, yer feelings will get hurt.

I need to get some tools out of the basement of one of the houses, I will get the cop that called me to escort me down there, when he sees the fuel oil that has been leaking for years he will have no choice but to call it in. He won't have a choice.



That will be the straw. You wait and see. This is gonna be great. I knew the woman was evil but I am finding out that she is way more evil than I thought. Still, she can't do anything but go back to hollering at her scared family and knowing what louse she is.

But yeah, they tried to break me but what do I care? I paid for the use of the land while I was there. Its not like I didn't see it coming, though I sounded like it was a dream you have to remember all the stories I told about these people over the years.


----------



## Del_

Dr. P. P.,

Your cheese has slid off of your cracker.

Is inane a word?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Del_ said:


> Dr. P. P.,
> 
> Your cheese has slid off of your cracker.
> 
> Is inane a word?



If I was stupid I would have listened to you and that would have got me killed because you, like most and like me, are only in for ourselves no matter what.

Asserting dominance is a very human trait although much of it is learned, pre- programmed.

Its something fearful people use to build themselves up. Like a fresh graduate of a forestry course all set with his brand new ISA badge preaching how everybody is a sinner but he has the key to the kingdom.

Like when you give a lunkhead from South Philly a flashlight that hold 6 D batteries and put him in charge of watching the door. There will be times his ego uses whatever little authority he was given, which is far less than he assumed, to crack some dumb SOB's head in.

Like cop behind a badge asserting his pathetic life upon others with force that kills to hide behind some sort of byline that protects him but makes little sense if he was actually going to help somebody.

Like a platinum blonde cougar mortgage broker overcompensating for having to work with men and drives a jet black Audi, vagina shaved smooth, its teeth lay in wait.

Mein Bubbers: My cheese hasn't slid anywhere, I never had any to begin with, cheese is for suckers. I must have said that a million times. Don't you get it? Just look at who these ****toons elected next. Its a damn joke and I am laughing cause you think you have all the words making sense but even if you do it makes little difference.

You are a sick SOB Dan. Someone, like me, who relies on that sort of judgement just to stay alive can always see that. You are very sick, but you also are very good at it. So sick that you outdo me, you really do. Proof of this is all over this site.

Seriously, I am just trying to be funny and write funny things about people but you have a hate so deep it would take another sick SOB to recognize and accurately speculate its origin.

Yes, inane is a word.


----------



## Del_

Oh the drama.


DR. P. Proteus said:


> If I was stupid I would have listened to you and that would have got me killed because you, like most and like me, are only in for ourselves no matter what.
> 
> Asserting dominance is a very human trait although much of it is learned, pre- programmed.
> 
> Its something fearful people use to build themselves up. Like a fresh graduate of a forestry course all set with his brand new ISA badge preaching how everybody is a sinner but he has the key to the kingdom.
> 
> Like when you give a lunkhead from South Philly a flashlight that hold 6 D batteries and put him in charge of watching the door. There will be times his ego uses whatever little authority he was given, which is far less than he assumed, to crack some dumb SOB's head in.
> 
> Like cop behind a badge asserting his pathetic life upon others with force that kills to hide behind some sort of byline that protects him but makes little sense if he was actually going to help somebody.
> 
> Like a platinum blonde cougar mortgage broker overcompensating for having to work with men and drives a jet black Audi, vagina shaved smooth, its teeth lay in wait.
> 
> Mein Bubbers: My cheese hasn't slid anywhere, I never had any to begin with, cheese is for suckers. I must have said that a million times. Don't you get it? Just look at who these ****toons elected next. Its a damn joke and I am laughing cause you think you have all the words making sense but even if you do it makes little difference.
> 
> You are a sick SOB Dan. Someone, like me, who relies on that sort of judgement just to stay alive can always see that. You are very sick, but you also are very good at it. So sick that you outdo me, you really do. Proof of this is all over this site.
> 
> Seriously, I am just trying to be funny and write funny things about people but you have a hate so deep it would take another sick SOB to recognize and accurately speculate its origin.
> 
> Yes, inane is a word.



If you would had listened to me you would be dead?

Ben why all of the ********?


----------



## ropensaddle

I been having a blast I think everyone here is wondering wtf hearing my accent. I'm working hard to sort out the paperwork and details of my employment here and be a team member. Once i get sorted i'll post up some picks of some of the area.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Del_ said:


> Oh the drama.
> 
> 
> If you would had listened to me you would be dead?
> 
> Ben why all of the ********?



You don't really want an answer to your first question and if I did you would try to pass it off as something unimportant in defense. You'd lie and attempt subversion which is a natural reaction for people with cheese and crackers, they try so hard not to let slide around to much.



You second question? Yeah, that's what I have been asking.


You are just another one of those people I described, having to "hide" behind some sort of thing, sanctifying yourself to yourself with seemingly proper proverbs and doings and of course, the badges of supposed recognition and authority, spending a lifetime building yourself up to look a certain way, indignant to anyone that would question you, always on the side of presumed righteousness...

Danny, get over yourself you silly. Face it. Like most people, you go around in earnest but I think the whole thing is inane. Don't get mad at me.

Now, just forget all that, put a smile on yer face or just knob off back to trolling the political forum you psycho ass ************!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Stop the inanity!?

Nah.


----------



## Del_

Benny I'm not mad at you.

Don't hate you, either.

You worked for me for a few months 27 or 28 years ago, about 1990 I believe.

If I remember right you left of your own accord.

Why all of this angst almost three decades later?

You need to get your mind right and move on.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Del_ said:


> Benny I'm not mad at you.
> 
> Don't hate you, either.
> 
> You worked for me for a few months 27 or 28 years ago, about 1990 I believe.
> 
> If I remember right you left of your own accord.
> 
> Why all of this angst almost three decades later?
> 
> You need to get your mind right and move on.



What the hell are you talking about!!?? I am just talking about these ****ing horse chicks KNOWN CRAZY ANGRY BITCHES. Don't come and tell me my " cheese has slid" or I will prove that you are just as nuts.

Seriously, ****. What you think is happening is happening but just not in the way you think it is happening.

Yes, its true, and just like these horse bitches, if I had done what they said, done it the way they said and done it when they said it then there was a chance I would get hurt or dead. If my mind wasn't right I would have done them instead of refusing. If my mind wasn't right I would not be aware of the dangers or the hypocrisy or the power play or the true reason we do what we do.

Jesus! You are looking for an answer from the past!? No! Sure, there are lessons to be remembered and not forgotten but this is today and these horse bitches are rampant.

I had a set of platinum blondes in matching jet black Audi's corralled at a 4 way stop sign. One ran the sign, the other right up my ass . I suppose I could be construed as inane or crazy to do what I did. I mean to stand in an intersection pleading them to keep their shaved vaginas and hair bleach away from me like they were Nazi's could very well be a crazy person does. I just did it cause it was fun.

I'ma jump and kick it in my jet black Audi
Niggahs getting KILLED when they crowd me.

Ya'll wanna hear the rest or maybe I should play a new song like Big Rectifier? Just wrote it!

I really was out in the middle of an intersection on my knees praying for Allah to banish the shaved and overly parfumed vaginas and replaced them with true stinking vaginas.


----------



## beastmaster

ropensaddle said:


> I been having a blast I think everyone here is wondering wtf hearing my accent. I'm working hard to sort out the paperwork and details of my employment here and be a team member. Once i get sorted i'll post up some picks of some of the area.



What kind of work you doing out there rope?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

My friend, from way way back has a recording studio in NY. I told him I want to come up to record a song, he told me one of his relatives lives in Laurel and hired Sussex T


Del_ said:


> Benny I'm not mad at you.
> 
> Don't hate you, either.
> 
> You worked for me for a few months 27 or 28 years ago, about 1990 I believe.
> 
> If I remember right you left of your own accord.
> 
> Why all of this angst almost three decades later?
> 
> You need to get your mind right and move on.



" The past is prologue"


One time the horse farm owner's 23 year old son was making an attempt to apologize for snapping at me over something that never happened. Well, it might have happened but not in the way he had thought it did.

I allowed him to attempt to apologize and in doing so he said something like : Well, you know how people are don't you?"

After catching my breath I asked him if he was ready to get into an existential conversation with me. After explaining what existential meant he quoted some stupid adage that his bawss liked to go around saying, something like, " No worries, its just how it goes."

After catching my breath over that joke of a philosophy, I told him that his mom thought he looked like Richard Gere and even though I am not homosexual I still might **** Richard Gere and sent him back to whatever he does to build himself up into something serious rather than all these jokes he is living. He sure does a lot of serious things all of which are jokes.

The thing that is not so easy to see is that even though he did serious things and took himself very seriously he had already admitted that "people" are in fact jokes.

Don't believe me? Let's go back to the top: He said, " You know how people are don't you?"

While my answer wasn't a yes or no it was still very direct and to the point because I do know how people are. They are so serious that its a joke.

Take Donald Trump for an example and if you need more than that I would have to say STOP PRETENDENING!

Stoned Henge circa 1990:



Disclaimer: I spelt 'pretending' wrong on purpose but the reason I did has no bearing on anything relative to the topic. What is the topic?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

In order for me to get that pit bull from charging me I had to lay down on my back for him. I would never do that for a human.

Funny how the dog won even though his front was quite eminent. 

Everybody up there is just pretending cause they know truth ain't gonna exactly set them liars and cheats free.

One girl thinks she is a bad ass because she can ride a horse. Ought to see her drive a motor vehicle.


Hell, they all are like that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So before anyone thinks that " they broke me" or I got myself into a situation and lost: I say I hung ten on pretty big breaker, rode the tunnel, pretty sure there was a sexual encounter with a smelly snapper or two, and now I am safely back on shore.

The amount of crap I dumped on that farm was worth the work I put in.

Not only that but also everybody at the farm knows the truth when she says that she " kicked me out " .

They kept telling her she better come have a calm sit down with me. Everybody knows her MO but I did kind of think since she was getting what she wanted she would play fair ball. Granted, a calm sit down with me is not going to be calm but there is to be no arguing or talking over people or funny business. Plus at her age I would have though she would have learned that real power does not come from the ego.

AND.... ***** gonna have to start eviction process on somebody that pretty much is a ghost, a smart ghost so I know I am safe. I still have stuff up there and am not worried in the least.


Now, yes, if the woman would have played fair ball I would have set up really nice up there and yes it would have been a lot of work. I found an old mesh tarp I was going to use to cover the tennis court in the summer and have 16 foot truck box for my tool boxes and a greenhouse and a groundhog skinning table and was going to take people of groundhog hunting safari where you get up on the dump truck with yer semi automatic sub machine gun and roll up on the them out in the fields.

Break me!!?? Jeff, come on, I'm The Dan, you better get yer meathooks off of Him.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Del_ said:


> Dr. P. P.,
> 
> Your cheese has slid off of your cracker.
> 
> Is inane a word?


https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/inane


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So before anyone thinks that " they broke me" or I got myself into a situation and lost: I say I hung ten on pretty big breaker, rode the tunnel, pretty sure there was a sexual encounter with a smelly snapper or two, and now I am safely back on shore.
> 
> The amount of crap I dumped on that farm was worth the work I put in.
> 
> Not only that but also everybody at the farm knows the truth when she says that she " kicked me out " .
> 
> They kept telling her she better come have a calm sit down with me. Everybody knows her MO but I did kind of think since she was getting what she wanted she would play fair ball. Granted, a calm sit down with me is not going to be calm but there is to be no arguing or talking over people or funny business. Plus at her age I would have though she would have learned that real power does not come from the ego.
> 
> AND.... ***** gonna have to start eviction process on somebody that pretty much is a ghost, a smart ghost so I know I am safe. I still have stuff up there and am not worried in the least.
> 
> 
> Now, yes, if the woman would have played fair ball I would have set up really nice up there and yes it would have been a lot of work. I found an old mesh tarp I was going to use to cover the tennis court in the summer and have 16 foot truck box for my tool boxes and a greenhouse and a groundhog skinning table and was going to take people of groundhog hunting safari where you get up on the dump truck with yer semi automatic sub machine gun and roll up on the them out in the fields.
> 
> Break me!!?? Jeff, come on, I'm The Dan, you better get yer meathooks off of Him.



This is like my old high school english, interpret the writings of some drug addled author and write an essay about it.

So here we go:

You're banging the horsey ladies and got caught. The wife's mad at you, the horsey ladies are now mad at you and you're trying to juggle 14 balls in the air at the same time.

Close?


----------



## tree MDS

Roll away, the dew..


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 586695
> Roll away, the dew..


At least you won't need all that plywood....


----------



## tree MDS

Those horsey ladies smell like horse. Like stinky, filthy beasts. Just saying.


----------



## Jed1124

I have to admit the only reason I visit this thread anymore is to read Dan's stories.
Kinda reminds me of that crazy guy that Johnnie Depp played in that movie who was on acid all the time with that long cigarette sticking out of his mouth.....


----------



## Jed1124

Lol, I live right behind you....
Litchfield division is going swimmingly


----------



## Jed1124




----------



## gorman

Speaking of plywood


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Smacked my fretting hand, index finger is numb, going to NY to record Big Rectifier in two weeks.


Lotsa work coming in, some normal and nice amount of storm.

Took today off and mowed after the rain stopped. On Friday's I take off and mow lawns and talk to clients and change oil and...

I wuhv my little yellow CHIPPAH! So short and stout, here is its blade, here is its spout, I put the brush in and the chips come out, if it breaks down I stomp and pout.


****ing POS needs a Tach.


Wait until you hear a professionally recorded rock hammer hard version of Big Rectifier. If you like AC/DC you will like this.


----------



## Del_

Jed1124 said:


> I have to admit the only reason I visit this thread anymore is to read Dan's stories.
> Kinda reminds me of that crazy guy that Johnnie Depp played in that movie who was on acid all the time with that long cigarette sticking out of his mouth.....



I watched fear and loathing in Las Vegas about two months ago. It is a funny movie. Great music on the soundtrack.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am still working on the song and have question about a line and was hoping for some feedback from you.

The line goes:

Ain't no song about a Hefty bag, bout killing mother****ers with a .44 mag.

The question is :

Do you understand the part about the Hefty bag? I mean what is the first thing that make you think of when you hear the line and the word Hefty bag used in that conjunction. Its important.

What do you think that is in reference to?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Del_ said:


> I watched fear and loathing in Las Vegas about two months ago. It is a funny movie. Great music on the soundtrack.



I've lived it for 47 years jacko! YEEFNHAA!!!!!! No ****! Still am!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I spent a year in Tucson, among others. I like the fountain downtown to sit and its transient friendly, at least it was. 1989, I was 19, me and I buddy from the East had cool house right next to the college, it had a mother in law suite, it was cheap for people from the East.

We went to school and partied a little but after awhile he went back East and I stayed. I had a job at a Circle K, the night shift, I needed room mates which was never a problem. These two girls come in, steal beer, get me fired and move into the house, I went to the suite.

The first day the little hardcore tight bodied redneck dessert girl comes in driving a JACKED UP Nova fastback. She came in allright. Little thing, angry and sexy as hell, from the desert, not a collage chick. The car, the girl, Lord! She angrily yanks a small motorcycle thing from the trunk, gets on and starts a run through the yard straight into the choya ( jumping cactus, its bad). She's all ****ed up bleeding from gashes and scrapes, she's mad as hell and ALWAYS was.

Her voluptuous and big red headed friend just lets her go, casually says something to me about something and goes inside like she owned it all along. I realized what she said was, " There is a party coming, watch out."

I heard it before I saw it. A horde, a true horde, beer kegs lofted high, kids rowdy and shirtless, skaters, punks, stoners, thieves and bandits. These people stayed for six months, hell, might still be there for all I know. It got bad, these were not college kids, they were from the desert.

It went on straight for a long time. The girls were young strippers and knew some harcore dudes that could get and do anything. It really was crazy, I had big ass guns pointed in my face by very jacked up mother****ers just because. BIG SHINY GUNS You could look down the barrel and see the bullet. It wasn't like that all the time, sometimes it was GREAT! I learned to avoid the two dudes who drove separate but matching dark red IROC Z's and always were together. These people were from the desert.



So that is where I went but not before going totally "fear and loathing" in Tuscon.

Met a sweet thing with a Blue Bug and another with a Yellow
Met so many women that'd be kind to fellow
There was so many that I'd often wander
State to state , yonder to yonder.






I'll tell more stories about tripping balls in the desert and other sorts of things that makes most men not look like men.

I learned a lot of my skills from being sent to Outward Bound as a teenager and walking from Virginia to Maine. It wasn't because I got straight A's that I got to go there but I had a very good time kicking the crap out of big black dudes who kept falling down and crying, sometime they kicked the crap out of me.

I can gladly deal with a sadistic horse farm owner and some stank rank poon but I learned long ago when its time to call it quits.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> Speaking of plywood



Oh yeah! I get someone to pull me up with the mini, work til I got hungry then get pulled back up again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Those horsey ladies smell like horse. Like stinky, filthy beasts. Just saying.



Oh don't be a frigid scared goon
And go get some stank rank poon

Sure, you'll gag, hack, wish you were dead
When she starts thrusting and grabs yor head.

Upon your face warm, hot and moist
Soon an erection you will hoist

Its a good way to start a connection
Just watch out for a yeast infection


True story gentlemen!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Del_ said:


> I watched fear and loathing in Las Vegas about two months ago. It is a funny movie. Great music on the soundtrack.



He is hard to read unless you can understand how screwed up he really is and I find him quaint, like Kerouac who is a puss bag compared to The Dan. I think you think that I think you need to know that tuff guy.

XOXOXOX


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So Jeff, I was trying to put my skill sets in resume' form soes you would have something to show who ever it is you show stuff soes they would know who I am and what I doing when I start next Monday.

When they ask about my goals and plans for the future tell them:

I am stuck between getting a job ( which I don't think I can) and riding this tree crapola of my own creation out until my kid is on her own, then getting a small sailboat and bobbing around the Keys until one day I set sail for Cuba... in a small sailboat.

These boats, in good shape, 28 foot, fiberglass, in the water 4K! There is guy selling one right up the road.

In ten years my CHIPPAH! will be worth 4k so I will just trade the guy then.


And Jeff, tell them not to sign me up for the 401, just as much money as possible right now, more than you that's fer sher.


----------



## JeffGu

Big game hunting with a GoPro camera...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> This is like my old high school english, interpret the writings of some drug addled author and write an essay about it.
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> You're banging the horsey ladies and got caught. The wife's mad at you, the horsey ladies are now mad at you and you're trying to juggle 14 balls in the air at the same time.
> 
> Close?



I wish that's all it was! But NO, I didn't get caught banging the horsey ladies, the wife has been mad at me for 20 years for other stuff.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Big game hunting with a GoPro camera...





JESUS CHRIST! WHAT WAS THAT!???

Looked like one of those ground hogs.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 586695
> Roll away, the dew..



Maybe I will get a job with you, we can sit around after work and sing dead songs together, make you feel all patchouli inside?


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am still working on the song and have question about a line and was hoping for some feedback from you.
> 
> The line goes:
> 
> Ain't no song about a Hefty bag, bout killing mother****ers with a .44 mag.
> 
> The question is :
> 
> Do you understand the part about the Hefty bag? I mean what is the first thing that make you think of when you hear the line and the word Hefty bag used in that conjunction. Its important.
> 
> What do you think that is in reference to?



Cleaning up.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

hseII said:


> Cleaning up.




Sort of but not quite.


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Sort of but not quite.



In your reference, as well as in my normal uses, that's exactly the purpose. [emoji6]


----------



## beastmaster

So were doing a lot of view cuts. Every one wants to see the ocean from their 10 million dollar house. There was a time i wouldn't do it. But im getting Cynical in my old age.
So im a block away from the client's house "reducing some trees", i have to keep running up the hill to check the veiw from the peoples deck. The house below our clients has an olive tree still blocking the shoreline. He says he had permission for us to trim it down.
It has like 4 long leaders sticking up. I decide to take out those leaders. Tree should look better. It'll be left with a nice rounded look.
I use my hand saw to cut the biggest, longest one. It falls to the ground. Then the front door opens and this crazed lady is screeming at me.
She wants to know why im cutting down this Historical olive, planted by the priests from the spanish mission 200 years ago. Oops.
She said i better have a good lawyer. She calls me an idiot. She said i was suppose to cut this little olive 50 ft away. Im thinking i really messed up.
I throw the homeowner above her under the bus. About this time the client shows up. He smooth talked her. Im explaning the trees not going to die. I show her what i want to do to it. She agrees. Missed the bullet. Felt i was being set up at first.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Looked like one of those ground hogs.



Yup... groundhog (woodchuck)... got one hanging out at the shop that's twice the size of that one. I thought it was a beaver until I got closer to it. We named him "Big Chuck".
The one at the house (in video) goes right up to the kennel and drives the dogs ballistic. First time I've seen one run up a tree, though. Climbs every bit as good as a squirrel.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

beastmaster said:


> So were doing a lot of view cuts. Every one wants to see the ocean from their 10 million dollar house. There was a time i wouldn't do it. But im getting Cynical in my old age.
> So im a block away from the client's house "reducing some trees", i have to keep running up the hill to check the veiw from the peoples deck. The house below our clients has an olive tree still blocking the shoreline. He says he had permission for us to trim it down.
> It has like 4 long leaders sticking up. I decide to take out those leaders. Tree should look better. It'll be left with a nice rounded look.
> I use my hand saw to cut the biggest, longest one. It falls to the ground. Then the front door opens and this crazed lady is screeming at me.
> She wants to know why im cutting down this Historical olive, planted by the priests from the spanish mission 200 years ago. Oops.
> She said i better have a good lawyer. She calls me an idiot. She said i was suppose to cut this little olive 50 ft away. Im thinking i really messed up.
> I throw the homeowner above her under the bus. About this time the client shows up. He smooth talked her. Im explaning the trees not going to die. I show her what i want to do to it. She agrees. Missed the bullet. Felt i was being set up at first.




See? Bad management. You were running up and down a hill to a deck!!?? I think maybe you just ought to calm down brother. What do you mean you were running up and down the hill to check the view? That sounds a little nuts. Why did you have to do that? Wasn't there someone to do that and save you all that running or are you crazy?


And I don't think you are as cynical as you might think, or as you should be because getting chased out da tree by a loon, well, that's something I would expect in this situation. I would need more than a homeowner's permission to touch anything not directly and obviously on his property which means, basically, in the yard. Any type of trees in the woods gonna need more than thorough speculation as to who owns what. Same with property lines if it is going to effect the neighbor.

But again, bad management and you are not the management.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

hseII said:


> In your reference, as well as in my normal uses, that's exactly the purpose. [emoji6]



I guess if I have to explain then I have to rewrite the line.

But here is the explanation to " ain't no song about a Hefty bag, bout killing mofo's with .44 mag"


God I hate Train! I hope Bon Scott comes back from the dead and kill them all.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Yup... groundhog (woodchuck)... got one hanging out at the shop that's twice the size of that one. I thought it was a beaver until I got closer to it. We named him "Big Chuck".
> The one at the house (in video) goes right up to the kennel and drives the dogs ballistic. First time I've seen one run up a tree, though. Climbs every bit as good as a squirrel.



****ers will surprise you. I had one about to run under the mower but there were little horse bitches around and I didn't want to spray them with blood so I turned the mower. For a second I almost went for it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

2ply Hefty bag of love? Somebody shoot this ayhole, I have the gun, he brought his own trash bags.


----------



## hseII

JeffGu said:


> Yup... groundhog (woodchuck)... got one hanging out at the shop that's twice the size of that one. I thought it was a beaver until I got closer to it. We named him "Big Chuck".
> The one at the house (in video) goes right up to the kennel and drives the dogs ballistic. First time I've seen one run up a tree, though. Climbs every bit as good as a squirrel.



Today's Unlucky Groundhog.











They have been wreaking havoc on Grandma's gardens this season: this one won't anymore.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

hseII said:


> Today's Unlucky Groundhog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been wreaking havoc on Grandma's gardens this season: this one won't anymore.



Aww! How cute! He's sleepin! 

I think we have the same rifle, I had to get rid of the strap as it seemed overly complex. What is it supposed to do? Its got all these difficult adjustments, goes around in weird loops and buckles?


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Aww! How cute! He's sleepin!
> 
> I think we have the same rifle, I had to get rid of the strap as it seemed overly complex. What is it supposed to do? Its got all these difficult adjustments, goes around in weird loops and buckles?



It was laying in the containment area beside the safe: I still don't know where it came From, or how it got there. 

I don't adjust that one: it's purpose is to keep the 22mag on my shoulder when I'm walking. [emoji41]


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Some people you just can't reach...

I know I am a nut, maybe have flung poo at people, choked the UPS guy, etc... BUT no one listens to reason. They all want to go around living in their weak paradigms because they DO know the truth and refuse to listen because it saves them from actually having to do very much work AND the source isn't dressed up like Donald Trump.

Its like: "Oh you don't have a million dollar suit, watch and plastic surgery!!? Obviously you wouldn't know anything then would you?"

But everybody needs something from somebody else and the games played to get it without wrecking your paradigms can go to extremes.

Take my wife:

No, take her, PLEASE!

Ok, **** you too.

But take her and her poison ivy: I just tell her scrub the Technu in real good with her hands a couple times a day and it will go away. She dabs it on with a rag telling me that's what the directions said. LIAR!!! Got you right there *****.

So she refuses to do it my way and is going around taking Aveeno baths and buying hydrocortisone cream AND its getting worse.

I tell my kid that since her mother refuses to listen to her crazy husband she is going to end up very sick and in the hospital.

What!?? You didn't think I was the kind of father to lie to my kid?

How do I point out what righteous indignation is to an 11 year old? An 11 year old girl!!??

I'll take the poison ivy over the righteous indignation, least I can get rid of the poison ivy easily.

Of course I have been scrubbing my poison ivy with the Technu real good and its drying up just fine. Stupid ass woman just won't EVER listen to her crazy husband and I never put the kid in the ER like those chubby office workin ball coaches did!

Trying to teach my kid that it wasn't always normal for women to walk around with their tits pierced. That personality ain't character.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

She hates me, probably WILL poison me, she just huffed out looking like a big red puffy lumpy pus bag on feet. She put a few Band-aids on the really nasty parts. Probably going out to buy more hydro cream!

Funny thing is:

I just went through this with the new tenant at the horse farm. She got all her homemade remedies that she swears are GREAT! She's ALL THE WAY SCREWED! Oh, it hurt to look at her.

Ya'll mofo's know how bad this can get. I don't need my wife dying, just shuttin up! Jesus! I beg you! PLEASE just this once let her listen to me!

She got the PI from helping the chubbsters at the ball field clean up the area. I know a lot of happy homeowners have PI now and have not even the remotest true solution. They will search the web for an app and they will choose from 6 different ways while saying, " If it doesn't clear up in a couple days...."

How do you not know how to easily, safely and effectively how to get rid of PI !!!????


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I just plastered one of those little spotted wood peckers with a high powered air rifle in .22. He was banging on my house, I went out and chased him up on branch. Bad move for him. He was hopping around and sqwackin at me, I timed his next hop and glued him to a tree branch til he fell dead at my feet.


----------



## capetrees

beastmaster said:


> So were doing a lot of view cuts. Every one wants to see the ocean from their 10 million dollar house. There was a time i wouldn't do it. But im getting Cynical in my old age.
> So im a block away from the client's house "reducing some trees", i have to keep running up the hill to check the veiw from the peoples deck. The house below our clients has an olive tree still blocking the shoreline. He says he had permission for us to trim it down.
> It has like 4 long leaders sticking up. I decide to take out those leaders. Tree should look better. It'll be left with a nice rounded look.
> I use my hand saw to cut the biggest, longest one. It falls to the ground. Then the front door opens and this crazed lady is screeming at me.
> She wants to know why im cutting down this Historical olive, planted by the priests from the spanish mission 200 years ago. Oops.
> She said i better have a good lawyer. She calls me an idiot. She said i was suppose to cut this little olive 50 ft away. Im thinking i really messed up.
> I throw the homeowner above her under the bus. About this time the client shows up. He smooth talked her. Im explaning the trees not going to die. I show her what i want to do to it. She agrees. Missed the bullet. Felt i was being set up at first.


been there, big time


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> 2ply Hefty bag of love? Somebody shoot this ayhole, I have the gun, he brought his own trash bags.





DR. P. Proteus said:


> Some people you just can't reach...
> 
> I know I am a nut, maybe have flung poo at people, choked the UPS guy, etc... BUT no one listens to reason. They all want to go around living in their weak paradigms because they DO know the truth and refuse to listen because it saves them from actually having to do very much work AND the source isn't dressed up like Donald Trump.
> 
> Its like: "Oh you don't have a million dollar suit, watch and plastic surgery!!? Obviously you wouldn't know anything then would you?"
> 
> But everybody needs something from somebody else and the games played to get it without wrecking your paradigms can go to extremes.
> 
> Take my wife:
> 
> No, take her, PLEASE!
> 
> Ok, **** you too.
> 
> But take her and her poison ivy: I just tell her scrub the Technu in real good with her hands a couple times a day and it will go away. She dabs it on with a rag telling me that's what the directions said. LIAR!!! Got you right there *****.
> 
> So she refuses to do it my way and is going around taking Aveeno baths and buying hydrocortisone cream AND its getting worse.
> 
> I tell my kid that since her mother refuses to listen to her crazy husband she is going to end up very sick and in the hospital.
> 
> What!?? You didn't think I was the kind of father to lie to my kid?
> 
> How do I point out what righteous indignation is to an 11 year old? An 11 year old girl!!??
> 
> I'll take the poison ivy over the righteous indignation, least I can get rid of the poison ivy easily.
> 
> Of course I have been scrubbing my poison ivy with the Technu real good and its drying up just fine. Stupid ass woman just won't EVER listen to her crazy husband and I never put the kid in the ER like those chubby office workin ball coaches did!
> 
> Trying to teach my kid that it wasn't always normal for women to walk around with their tits pierced. That personality ain't character.





DR. P. Proteus said:


> She hates me, probably WILL poison me, she just huffed out looking like a big red puffy lumpy pus bag on feet. She put a few Band-aids on the really nasty parts. Probably going out to buy more hydro cream!
> 
> Funny thing is:
> 
> I just went through this with the new tenant at the horse farm. She got all her homemade remedies that she swears are GREAT! She's ALL THE WAY SCREWED! Oh, it hurt to look at her.
> 
> Ya'll mofo's know how bad this can get. I don't need my wife dying, just shuttin up! Jesus! I beg you! PLEASE just this once let her listen to me!
> 
> She got the PI from helping the chubbsters at the ball field clean up the area. I know a lot of happy homeowners have PI now and have not even the remotest true solution. They will search the web for an app and they will choose from 6 different ways while saying, " If it doesn't clear up in a couple days...."
> 
> How do you not know how to easily, safely and effectively how to get rid of PI !!!????


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The shop didn't have one so this is the tremolo bar, I made out of a bathroom sink stopper puller/pusher upper, for the Mexican Standard Stratocaster Peabody gave me. Its just a little loose but it was close enough to right diameter to thread and came in chrome. I suppose the knob will have to go, but I am enjoying its vulgar simplicity for a time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The shop didn't have one so this is the tremolo bar, I made out of a bathroom sink stopper puller/pusher upper, for the Mexican Standard Stratocaster Peabody gave me. Its just a little loose but it was close enough to right diameter to thread and came in chrome. I suppose the knob will have to go, but I am enjoying its vulgar simplicity for a time.



So show us something,,,,
Jeff,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> So show us something,,,,
> Jeff,,




Its not like I need prodding.


I have to rent a small car to drive to NYC to I don't know where and never even been to a city that big to a studio. My trucks are too big to park there and my little Toyota truck still needs tires... and the hunting stand in the bed taken off, and the fender put back on.


Planning for mid-July. Don't worry, I'm a badass across the board soes a little guitar should only be expected.





 Dude with the bowtie is from Animal House


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its not like I need prodding.
> 
> 
> I have to rent a small car to drive to NYC to I don't know where and never even been to a city that big to a studio. My trucks are too big to park there and my little Toyota truck still needs tires... and the hunting stand in the bed taken off, and the fender put back on.
> 
> 
> Planning for mid-July. Don't worry, I'm a badass across the board soes a little guitar should only be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude with the bowtie is from Animal House



 I'm more into dis lol


----------



## capetrees

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its not like I need prodding.
> 
> 
> I have to rent a small car to drive to NYC to I don't know where and never even been to a city that big to a studio. My trucks are too big to park there and my little Toyota truck still needs tires... and the hunting stand in the bed taken off, and the fender put back on.
> 
> 
> Planning for mid-July. Don't worry, I'm a badass across the board soes a little guitar should only be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude with the bowtie is from Animal House


----------



## JeffGu

Another Mexican stratocaster goes down the toilet... er... sink drain, or something.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Another Mexican stratocaster goes down the toilet... er... sink drain, or something.



Love it!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I'm still laughing Jeffgu, I don't think I will get much done today.


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> She hates me, probably WILL poison me, she just huffed out looking like a big red puffy lumpy pus bag on feet. She put a few Band-aids on the really nasty parts. Probably going out to buy more hydro cream!
> 
> Funny thing is:
> 
> I just went through this with the new tenant at the horse farm. She got all her homemade remedies that she swears are GREAT! She's ALL THE WAY SCREWED! Oh, it hurt to look at her.
> 
> Ya'll mofo's know how bad this can get. I don't need my wife dying, just shuttin up! Jesus! I beg you! PLEASE just this once let her listen to me!
> 
> She got the PI from helping the chubbsters at the ball field clean up the area. I know a lot of happy homeowners have PI now and have not even the remotest true solution. They will search the web for an app and they will choose from 6 different ways while saying, " If it doesn't clear up in a couple days...."
> 
> How do you not know how to easily, safely and effectively how to get rid of PI !!!????



You mean she's got PI & wont listen to the Tree Guy she's married to on how to treat it?!

When did my wife start hanging out with you?


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> The shop didn't have one so this is the tremolo bar, I made out of a bathroom sink stopper puller/pusher upper, for the Mexican Standard Stratocaster Peabody gave me. Its just a little loose but it was close enough to right diameter to thread and came in chrome. I suppose the knob will have to go, but I am enjoying its vulgar simplicity for a time.



I don't see the issue: there is a good chance it was made in the same factory anyway.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just stopped in for lunch and grab some more saws. Cutting up a storm damaged tree cover in PI, had to take a leak so its probably on my pecker. No worries, I just scrub with the Technu which is good for exfoliating as well. The one type of Technu is pretty much deodorized mineral spirits and the stuff with the little beads in it really make skin shiny smooth and sexy. It'll probably even clear up a teenager's acne.

Wife finally got a prescription lotion, we'll see how good that works! She looks like some one has been whipping her with all the streaks of red bumpy swelling. Its ghastly!


Trying to figure out which code reader to get to read automotive codes. Its never ending, I just can't believe the time and money and waste that goes into keeping these damn motor vehicles going... and going way to damn fast.

Just guessing its the O2 sensors by the way it acts and when the light comes on. Its not so much the vehicles are garbage so much it is the beating they take. With 50k on an 2009 I am impressed by the fact that the thing will still roll and isn't rusted to the ground.


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just stopped in for lunch and grab some more saws. Cutting up a storm damaged tree cover in PI, had to take a leak so its probably on my pecker. No worries, I just scrub with the Technu which is good for exfoliating as well.



No Pics Please.


----------



## JeffGu

Time to write a song about @DR. P. Proteus but I'm stuck, already... there's only so many useful words that rhyme with "nuts"...


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> Time to write a song about @DR. P. Proteus but I'm stuck, already... there's only so many useful words that rhyme with "nuts"...
> 
> View attachment 587630


guts, butts , shuts, ruts, sluts,mutts,huts,struts,


----------



## gorman

I bid on an original BC Rich from 83 about five years ago. They were going for about 2500 at the time. Got outbid and felt relieved. Now those Bernie Rico's are going for 5k. 
At some point I'll get one.


----------



## ropensaddle

gorman said:


> I bid on an original BC Rich from 83 about five years ago. They were going for about 2500 at the time. Got outbid and felt relieved. Now those Bernie Rico's are going for 5k.
> At some point I'll get one.


I played on a 57 Gibson birdland back in the late 80s f hole no telling what its worth now also friend had a 53 les paul tubed Marshall stacked amp you could make some real sweet noise on it!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Time to write a song about @DR. P. Proteus but I'm stuck, already... there's only so many useful words that rhyme with "nuts"...
> 
> View attachment 587630




Damn! Got humbuckers like a mother ****er.

Whats you rippin on Craaaaaig?


----------



## ropensaddle

or dis oh my lord what memories


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol or dis


----------



## JeffGu

ropensaddle said:


> I played on a 57 Gibson...



How 'bout a nice 1947 Gibson Super 400? They don't make 'em like they used to... my dad bought this one new in early '48 when he got out of the army.






DR. P. Proteus said:


> Damn! Got humbuckers like a mother ****er.



That's my beater '99 Les Paul doublecut, 24-fret neck. Love that thing. You don't want to know how many pickups I've had in it. That JB at the bridge position is staying, but I'm about to change out the neck pickup, again.
The old blue beast crunches good, though.

http://www.guru-mountain.com/linkmp3/JeffGuenter-BluesJam10.mp3

Don't know if that will work, or not, but that's just the '99 LP Doublecut... obviously, overdubbed.


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol this one


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> How 'bout a nice 1947 Gibson Super 400? They don't make 'em like they used to... my dad bought this one new in early '48 when he got out of the army.
> 
> View attachment 587662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my beater '99 Les Paul doublecut, 24-fret neck. Love that thing. You don't want to know how many pickups I've had in it. That JB at the bridge position is staying, but I'm about to change out the neck pickup, again.
> The old blue beast crunches good, though.
> 
> http://www.guru-mountain.com/linkmp3/JeffGuenter-BluesJam10.mp3
> 
> Don't know if that will work, or not, but that's just the '99 LP Doublecut... obviously, overdubbed.


Looks just like it bro and you got that right, you sho got that right!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

We should start a band...

Ropes, you still got a pair of leather pants?

Can I borrow them?

I like to play:


----------



## ropensaddle

Lol I'm heading out to the vinyards to do my job in ten minutes. Heard about a dude that cut out a lifesized cardboard poster of the most incredible man in the world guy and put it shotgun in his car to use the carpool lane. I had to smile at that story because that ****er thinks like me


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I'm heading out to the vinyards to do my job in ten minutes. Heard about a dude that cut out a lifesized cardboard poster of the most incredible man in the world guy and put it shotgun in his car to use the carpool lane. I had to smile at that story because that ****er thinks like me




Vineyards!? Do " yer job"!?? Tight leather pants!!??

WTF are you doing that only take ten minutes?


The only trust worthy person on that horse farm a drunk Hungarian dude who slathers himself in Brute aftershave. I think he combines a bunch of parfumes along with cheap Vodka to ascertain a certain stimulating olfactory sense. I asked him if it got him bitches.

He gave me my 400 back after he sold the old box truck that I was going to use on the tennis court as a shop. Called me to tell to come get my money! What a guy!

You have to get real close to hear what he is saying and you will get a contact high. He is a flea marketer and is always hustling something or another. He makes good Goulash and even buys food for the evil horse women's dogs when they dump them on him to watch when they are not there. He used to be the whipping boy but he quit when I go there.

He is kinda of quiet but to see him whip a set of numchucks around will make you think before you **** with him.

When I talk to him I often ask if I am screaming. When I raise my voice it helps to hear him better? I finally figure out that when he said ANYOUT that meant ANYHOW. I kept asking him where he was getting the T and dropping the H.

I thought he was talking about POGROMS when he said PROBLEMS. Its not odd to think a Hungarian dude is talking about pogroms.

I knew it would lead up to the part where the women flail for control, using all sorts of extraneous avenues to persue their dominance of which they have none but desperately crave it.


I am trying to get rid of my old red dump truck and even my bombed out camper with Pergo and the Port o Potty 365 and I just kicked a window out and taped in an air conditioner.

Its even got a brand new mattress so maybe Ropes can use it when he is out in the vineyard doing his job. Who is yer job today?

Maybe I should keep it and use it for band practice?

Who is the ' most incredible man in the world guy ' anyway?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I think I will just stay inside today, or at least wait a little longer before sticking my head out my hole for it to be shot at by some ayhole running around a tennis court with to much imagination.

I would like to imagine a place where I could go get one of those damn code scanners without going on a duck hunt. When I went back to the one store to get it they guy said they were out of the one I wanted after asking if they had it in the morning.

What I do for a living: Drive around and around and around never going anywhere and sometimes getting things done. Its the small victories that make it worthwhile. I had to tell the idiot at ADVANCE that I could tell he knew nothing about automotive things and was just a bump on a log.

He did walk in to it. I mean their slogan is " WE KNOW CAR PARTS "

Damn truck threw the light on and bogged once yesterday so I need to get this sorted.

It acted like clogged fuel filter but the filter is in the tank and not serviceable... until it clogs. Its not a routine maintenance part on this vehicle apparently.

Either today or tomorrow I have to prune a Kwanzan - 300 to 400 - just one.

I have always been gentle to these trees and its gotten me nowhere!

That was a joke cause for a little tree they are quite, uh, um, overbearing?

It will probably take 3 or 4 hours to sort this little tree again.

I also have a client with a dead crusty willow, he put about 6 or 7 little saplings under it!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

****in Phyllis Francis still got a ton of nasty stupid apsen leaning over her house. Now, a lot of them have dead tops. These are SCARY! I don't even want to touch them! I smacked one with the palm of my hand and it resonated nicely.

She called because she just wanted a few small trees removed.

That's a few grand I don't want to go after. I suppose I will if the cosmos deems it. There are other trees which I can use to guy them but that really only protects the house.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Time to write a song about @DR. P. Proteus but I'm stuck, already... there's only so many useful words that rhyme with "nuts"...
> 
> View attachment 587630



But there are a whole lot of words to use instead of 'nuts'


E D G B
I told her we was through


E D G B
That there was nothin she could do



E D G B

She picked me up and threw me down...... the ***** waaaaaaaaaas big


Em Em7 Em6 Em ( J. Lennon wrote the Em thing, I forget which song he put it in)

And she beat me she beat me she be uh eat me


EM Em7 Em6 Em
she beat me and left me fer deaaaaaddddddddd!

C G B

She left meeeee fooooor deeeeeeeaaaaaaad!


----------



## tree MDS

Regular pita here. We got her though.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 587841
> View attachment 587843
> Regular pita here. We got her though.



It sure looks it!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Been acting like a Limey kitty with my little box on a little truck, duckin the tree warden and harassing women.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The Loadhandler work
s pretty good, I've had it for years and years. Had to make something to keep chips from getting stuck behind the wheel wells but not take up what little room I have.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## tree MDS

Remember this innocent looking little tree I posted a pic of a few weeks back? 

Today was its last day. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

I'm starting to like going grocery shopping next to a gym [emoji7] best one wasn't even from the gym tho some old dude his about 10 year old daughter and his sugar baby are casually strolling through the store well this chick is wearing half a shirt that is loose as a goose and I got to see boobs in the pasta isle, haha. My lady started to catch on when we ended up in the same isle 3 or 4 times oh well it's worth any punishment she can dish out.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> I'm starting to like going grocery shopping next to a gym [emoji7] best one wasn't even from the gym tho some old dude his about 10 year old daughter and his sugar baby are casually strolling through the store well this chick is wearing half a shirt that is loose as a goose and I got to see boobs in the pasta isle, haha. My lady started to catch on when we ended up in the same isle 3 or 4 times oh well it's worth any punishment she can dish out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



It puts on the athletic clothing and goes grocery shopping!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Remember this innocent looking little tree I posted a pic of a few weeks back?
> View attachment 588409
> Today was its last day. Lol.
> View attachment 588410





Is that as high as the bucket will reach!


----------



## tree MDS

Straight as she goes


----------



## Stayalert

started dealing with this lightening struck tree


A cable up high (~50') between two leaders is complicating things. I can't climb the most damaged stem so my plan is to get a rope up high on it and put some tension on it in a favorable direction. then I will climb the first stem from the left and cut the cable. There a house and a well to miss also...


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Stayalert said:


> started dealing with this lightening struck treeView attachment 588690
> 
> 
> A cable up high (~50') between two leaders is complicating things. I can't climb the most damaged stem so my plan is to get a rope up high on it and put some tension on it in a favorable direction. then I will climb the first stem from the left and cut the cable. There a house and a well to miss also...




Climb up to the Y and send it?

YOU CAN DO IT !!!!


Well, after you cut the cable. I wonder how much the cable had to do with the tree getting hit.


----------



## Stayalert

Looks to me like the cable had a lot to do with attracting lightening. The damage starts at each end of the cable and goes to ground. There is little damage above the cable and the stem with no cable has no damage.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Started moving firewood this morning with the pick up and Loadhandler up to Peabody's. Two slow trips through parade's in towns so small that everybody has a Massey Ferguson.

City folk farmers is what they is.

Peabody got hisself and kitten! Tabby is what they call it but its more Bengal Tiger I would say.

Its amazing how smart and daring and learning this little guy is. I hope Peabody don't trip over him and go down the steps.



Its getting sentimental when I go to the horse farm. Its already turning back to crap.

Just a woman's half assed attempt.

To do what?

What was that song?


----------



## Stayalert

finished the lightening struck cherry tree....Had so many throw lines and ropes it looked like a power line near a bridge that people fish off....stuff hanging everywhere


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I have a little pruning in town for a guy who wants to be there to help. The one real hot horse chick is busy so I have to dress Andy up in skimpy athletic clothes to run interference for me as this guy is far worse than I ever will be.

Andy is a little abashed when it comes to running interference whereas this chick will just wiggle, play with her hair, blow bubbles and keep the target occupied... I mean entranced.

When I asked her to help me she told me she didn't have any experience, I laughed.

At least I know I am pretty nuts but my backing is solid enough to be more than an excuse. This client IS an excuse. Truthfuly though, he might not even be interested in girls. Poor Andy, the things I have him do.

Andy just got off from trying to bang this Hungarian lunatic bent on a working visa. I took one look at this ***** and was like, " ANDY! WTF are you doing!?"

I have to rip some PVC to cover the house drop as its rubbing on a branch I am not cutting and do some 'city property line/house clearing with the Felcos.

Anyway:

The daughter of the horse farm owner won't even look at me anymore. I know she is sad that she will turn out like her mother with an ass the size of Texas and regretting she wasn't born a man. Because if she was she would rightly know and that is what she wants. She wants to know why her mother is ****ing castrator and why she, herself, has to follow in her mother's footsteps.

Its very easy to look past her front, weak as it is, to see a demure and conscientious person. But her fears, both real and fabricated, get in the way of being able to express herself truthfully.


----------



## tree MDS

Ah, sweet Sunday morning. A little equipment maintenance, a little estimate action. Life is good. Just saying.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Ah, sweet Sunday morning. A little equipment maintenance, a little estimate action. Life is good. Just saying.
> View attachment 589729
> 
> View attachment 589733


Whatcha buyin?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Whatcha buyin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



New bucket.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I swear, this time for real, I am haulin that ****ing chipper to auction and getting rid of it. You have to be completely insane to ever run one, own one or even let someone else run one.

And the chainsaws!!??

What was I thinking all these years!!!???

There are people dropping dead in this heat and they ain't even doing tree work!

I never had it in me to make people do it either.

After the last tree I did I could barely walk for two days. It was only a little pear tree!

I ripped up another knee last year and now that I am pushing 50 I need to slow down but if I slow down anymore, well, uh, um, that's not gonna work in this field.


----------



## Zale

Just make sure you have two gallons of warm water. People in California swear by it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Just make sure you have two gallons of warm water. People in California swear by it.



cool water and a shady place with air conditioning, 
btw,,,,,,,,
bid it in,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> Just make sure you have two gallons of warm water. People in California swear by it.[/QUOTE





jefflovstrom said:


> cool water and a shady place with air conditioning,
> btw,,,,,,,,
> bid it in,,,,
> Jeff



WAIT!!

You just CAN'T go around trying to charge for human safety! That's not fair to the consumer, they should have the right not to pay very much.


----------



## no tree to big

I think it's time to go home.






Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

They are coming to tow away my old dump truck I used for last 12 years. 7.3 still runs well but everything else is either worn out, broke or rusted to ****. I can't say I will miss it, I'm not getting another.

I don't think most of you gentlemen would have done ANY of the things I did with this old truck, you certainly would not be putting it in the places I have and still have the same clutch.

It was good run, a hard run.

One time I had a lady ask me if I was drunk because I put her front yard in her back yard one snowy morning. Of course I was drunk! The booze was keeping me sober from the rest of whatever I was on. I mean driving around plowing driveways with a 9 footer and stick shift gets to be some kind of chore no sane man would do but the other plow truck broke and I had to keep going.

I remember going over to look at the damage and was impressed the truck could move so much lawn and dirt without me realizing.

I used to put it in low loc and take off across the lawns, I would get out and stroll around the truck and chipper, talk to people then hop back in. I am sure someone has video.

The first time I broke the rear was working with PLASMECH. We had been working for awhile ( 20 minutes) and he was very tired and I just couldn't bring myself to make him unlock the hubs when I got back on pavement and made sharp turn. SNAPP goes the axle.

Sometimes I would try to charge Peabody's Hill straight on with a foot of snow. I would get to the top, bounce off the big oak on the left and go sliding back down. You teach yerself not to touch the brake pedal or turn the steering wheel a whole lot.

One time while coming down backwards I got it jammed up against some small trees, hemlock I think. I just cut them down. Nobody was gonna complain lest they get cut themselves.

The real nasty steep part of Peabody's half mile driveway through the dark woods is only about 250 feet. I could get into 3rd gear starting from the bottom.

I put some Eddie Bauer captain's chairs in it and it has a indestructible steel dump body. What else could you need?

Its just an F350, it was overweight empty.

The driver's seat is falling through the rusted out floor and the radiator support is hanging on by a thread. If I hit to big of a pothole it probably would drop the radiator.

I always drove slow with DA CHIPPAH! And kept off the brakes until they were needed.

One time it was idling in the landscape supply yard and me and the dude were talking when one of the belt pulleys rolled by our feet. We looked at each other and laughed. To see this little pulley rolling away across the gravel was a treasure I will always keep.

The one time I let someone else drive it, it broke down real good.

I can't believe I never wrecked or rolled it.

Well I hope they come get this thing tomorrow and give me my 365 one dollar bills.


----------



## JeffGu

I'm surprised you didn't just have them meet you at a location where there happens to be a bank and a liquor store right next to each other.



DR. P. Proteus said:


> I can't believe I never wrecked or rolled it.



I bet you're not half as surprised as I am. But hey, you haven't fallen out of a tree and cracked your skull, yet, either. I'm thinking that alone is worthy of bringing back new episodes of _Unsolved Mysteries_ or _Ripley's Believe It Or Not. _With Leonard Nimoy out of the picture, I just might apply for the position of screen writer or narrator.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> I'm surprised you didn't just have them meet you at a location where there happens to be a bank and a liquor store right next to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're not half as surprised as I am. But hey, you haven't fallen out of a tree and cracked your skull, yet, either. I'm thinking that alone is worthy of bringing back new episodes of _Unsolved Mysteries_ or _Ripley's Believe It Or Not. _With Leonard Nimoy out of the picture, I just might apply for the position of screen writer or narrator.



I had tried to sell it on CL but after talking to a few REAL nutjobs I just found someone to tow it away.

If it wasn't so rusty I might have put a rear in it.


----------



## tree MDS

My gypsy roads can't take me home..


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> My gypsy roads can't take me home..
> View attachment 590540
> View attachment 590539
> View attachment 590541
> View attachment 590543




I take it you dug out yer RATT albums last night?


Well its time to grow up and put some tape on yer whipping!

And thanks fer getting that song stuck in my head.


----------



## tree MDS

Cinderella, Dan, get with the program! Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Cinderella, Dan, get with the program! Lol



THAT'S RIGHT!!!

I knew it wasn't RATT and was trying to think of the more gayer band that did that song.

It was a hard time for everyone I suppose. I surely have done things that I am ashamed off BUT NEVER anything like that.

I have to ask: Did you wake up with that song in yer head or do you have it on vinyl?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Tape yer whipping you hack!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

"They" finally sent someone to haul my old dump truck away.

I called one of those online companies that buy and sell junk vehicles, not one of the people on the phone switchboards knew the difference between a Honda and an 11000 pound dump truck. They, like most, only know how to kiss ass and take it in the same place.

But its gone now. They finally sent the tow truck I told them would be needed.

After the kid got it on the rollback he stabbed each tire soes he wouldn't be to tall, it was a little disheartening as they were still in good shape.


****ing guy had the thing held up with just the winch and was in front of it hooking the chains. Sure I pull with a winch but I don't stand under the load!

Well, if I ever lost my dump truck, I wouldn't have to drive it anymore.


And if I ever broke my winch I would just call the insurance company from the bar.

WOW! I sure have pulled a lot a hairy stuff in my time. A lot of people say they would rather climb and rig cause its safer. I don't know which I am more proud of: All the trees I pulled or all the tail I pulled. Both of which is way way way more than you!

I guess its true I have never really taken this work completely seriously. Maybe you have noticed?

What do you expect? I mean how can you honestly expect anyone that would do it not to be wholly crazy? And for what? To save the trees!!?? What are you the Lorax!!?? I doubt it. No, I don't doubt it, I know it.

The only reason anyone would do this is because of deep seeded mental paradigms, much of it derived from ego. Actually all of it is and not just me, everybody wants a thrill.

Disagree? Then you are welcome to sit with me while I explain the true meaning of life. 

Not really sure what I am going to do next. I really don't think anybody would hire me and I wouldn't even ask them to or expect it.

Well, I have to go because the yankoffs that I sold my truck just sent me a message asking to tell about my experience with them on Facebook.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

https://www.facebook.com/peddlepowe...4.134743.8193684234/10154644966999235/?type=3

This is the company I called to tow my truck. I didn't get it at first but I think ( and hope) they get the fat kunts to pedal the bikes to power the computers so their fat asses in tight athletic clothing can sit around in the AC and do nothing while still turning a worthless dollar.

Now lets talk subversion...

I guess this ain't the right place?

Well I figure I really have had enough will loose fat women in tight athletic clothing. Even less of their fat women in tight athletic clothing. ( DID YOU SEE WHAT I DID THERE? JEFF? PLEASE NOTE MY IMPECCABLE PUNCTUATION I USED TO ENSURE ANYBODY WITH ANY BRAIN COULD UNDERSTAND EXACTLY WHAT I JUST SAID... you dummy)

Ain't nobody want to see an ass that big!! Just think about what's under those spandex!

So if you don't understand my reference to asking a Jewish guy on Samsom Street about diamonds then you must be some kind of worthless middleman.

I don't see why I had to deal with a company in Texas ( Austin of all places) to have my truck taken to a scrap yard.

But subversion has set it and the middleman's self professed worth is won by the amount of ass kissing they provide.

They sure SAY all the right things! If any one of them even knows what a tow truck is I will shoot them just because I would hate anybody to disagree with me.

These people, well, they are not needed. They have leveraged themselves into a position where it seems they are needed but in reality they are just here to skim from the working man in order to eat more food, make more garbage and buy more athletic clothing.

Really, out of all that bunch right there; Who would survive past ten with any of us?

And we need them!!!???

Ok, maybe they are helpful, or at least trying to be, maybe. But that right there seems like a minimum wage job to me and they should only be fed oatmeal those ****ing carpetbagging fat mother****ers!


CARPETBAGGER!!!!


----------



## no tree to big

DR. P. Proteus said:


> "They" finally sent someone to haul my old dump truck away.
> 
> I called one of those online companies that buy and sell junk vehicles, not one of the people on the phone switchboards knew the difference between a Honda and an 11000 pound dump truck. They, like most, only know how to kiss ass and take it in the same place.
> 
> But its gone now. They finally sent the tow truck I told them would be needed.
> 
> After the kid got it on the rollback he stabbed each tire soes he wouldn't be to tall, it was a little disheartening as they were still in good shape.
> 
> 
> ****ing guy had the thing held up with just the winch and was in front of it hooking the chains. Sure I pull with a winch but I don't stand under the load!
> 
> Well, if I ever lost my dump truck, I wouldn't have to drive it anymore.
> 
> 
> And if I ever broke my winch I would just call the insurance company from the bar.
> 
> WOW! I sure have pulled a lot a hairy stuff in my time. A lot of people say they would rather climb and rig cause its safer. I don't know which I am more proud of: All the trees I pulled or all the tail I pulled. Both of which is way way way more than you!
> 
> I guess its true I have never really taken this work completely seriously. Maybe you have noticed?
> 
> What do you expect? I mean how can you honestly expect anyone that would do it not to be wholly crazy? And for what? To save the trees!!?? What are you the Lorax!!?? I doubt it. No, I don't doubt it, I know it.
> 
> The only reason anyone would do this is because of deep seeded mental paradigms, much of it derived from ego. Actually all of it is and not just me, everybody wants a thrill.
> 
> Disagree? Then you are welcome to sit with me while I explain the true meaning of life.
> 
> Not really sure what I am going to do next. I really don't think anybody would hire me and I wouldn't even ask them to or expect it.
> 
> Well, I have to go because the yankoffs that I sold my truck just sent me a message asking to tell about my experience with them on Facebook.


We'll hire you! You may be crazy but I don't think I would make you cry so that's a good thing. We don't pay great, we over work you, and we do not supply you with slightly chilled water on the job site feel free to use the faucet at the ship tho.... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> We'll hire you! You may be crazy but I don't think I would make you cry so that's a good thing. We don't pay great, we over work you, and we do not supply you with slightly chilled water on the job site feel free to use the faucet at the ship tho....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



YOU HAVE A SHIP! OHBOY! I'll shove off in the morning, see you sometime next year!

Now the guy who actually came to get the truck, well, surely it would be preposterous to send an idiot out to accomplish a job like this so I guess there still is reason in this world.

You have to be a tough hard ass to do that kind of work everyday. If he says or does the wrong thing, well, I think you know what happens.

Its always been said its better to be a the top of the heap though I never believed it. It seems the top of the heap is whoever pays google more than the last guy to be at the top of that heap.

I just saw a couple of children from Davey dump a WHOLE truck of chips on top of the root systems of many yard trees.

Now to explain what I meant by that for Jeff:

akajafjkhf,,,,,,,ajkjaaljguyaqwoej,opoaqjoihjweoihewo!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Hey JEFF! How many extra hitch pins do you keep in each truck!!???,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

So you are down around 8th and Chesnut admiring the well lit and well to do store fronts sparkling with precious diamonds and glitter but instead of going into one of those stores you walk around the back to Samson st ( the heart of jewlers row) and open up a door which could be the backdoor to a garage in N Dakota. You walk up some steps through tight hallways and knock on an even worser door, you go in.

Its an old timber framed warehouse built back in 1776 and in it is one seemingly demure and decent orthodox Jewish gentleman. The walls of the rooms are filled with little file cabinets filled to overflow with packets of diamonds. There are so many diamonds in that one room alone it makes you wonder why they are so expensive... much more why so desirable.

But don't be fooled, the little gentle demure and decent orthodox has an Uzi and so does his friends.

They are carpetbaggers, middlemen; involving themselves for profit in another man's business with no interest in its roots. ROOTS.

Its a violent dirty nasty business and it shows in their eyes though the parts they have in it are less risky than the peoples who dig them out of the ground.

I try to equate myself with that risk but I am not physically beaten and my family hasn't been shot dead and shoved in a hole... yet... and again.



These little demure people, dressed in black persuasion and proposed religious beliefs are killer carpet bagging, snake oil selling, entitlement believing, money changing people of the dirt are standing between you and the truth.

Its only money?

Is it only money?

What are your thoughts on people like this?

Dare I ask what were Hitler's?

Do you think I should crash the political forum of this website?

Look at your finger. What's on it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Hey JEFF! How many extra hitch pins do you keep in each truck!!???,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



about 23,,,,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I had a conversation with this kid I have been working with today. He is actually very interested in acquiring my business name. I wonder if he is stupid or just wants to know what it feels like so he knows that he knows.

My business name is actually a powerful statement though simple.

Its called Kimberton Tree and Land. The 'Land" part has to do with fixing the godamn yards after I **** them up dropping tree and driving on them and not much to do with anything else.

The 'Kimberton' part is beacause that is the little town where I live though there are many little and big towns very close by.

One time I had one of the chubby coaches from my kids team say to me with conviction something how I should be worrying about my competition who was doing a job at his mother's house 25 miles away.That's an hour and half travel time out here in the country with all these city folk.

I would kill myself trying to compete with someone who was more local.

There are so many companies around here driving these HUGE trucks ALL over the TRI-STATE area trying to price competitively. They are burning more fuel than it worth.

I told the chubby coach emphatically that under NO circumstance whatsoever should I ever be considered to have competition and whoever was doing the work at his mother's was the least of my worries.

Hell, I probably would have look at the neglected dangerous mess at his mother's and laughed cause I know I would not feel right to risk other people's lives for what it would take to "SOLVE THAT PROBLEM" and much less my own.

This guy proclaims to sit on his fat ass all day for a job that raises 3 kids and an obese woman. He works at a "factory" that manages my retirement fund and I notice he and his family eat a lot of food and buy a lot of gimmicks. He thinks I am dangerously insane and to him I am.

I would break his fat ass in millions of pieces by ten ****ing am! He is a carpet bagging middleman leveraged into being. BEING.

He is going to criticize me? And you?

Hell, I'll go "Hitler" on him!

I did!

Now Jeff, listen: I will hitchhike out there with 5 dollars and a shotgun and if I don't see at least THREE hitch pins in the glove box of EACH and EVERY truck, well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> about 23,,,,,,



You had better be telling me the truth cause when I get out there and find out yer not,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

But seriously, Jeff! You know those commas don't mean anything right? I am talking about all the commas you always use instead of doing things proper. I think you have more commas than hitch pins!


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> So you are down around 8th and Chesnut admiring the well lit and well to do store fronts sparkling with precious diamonds and glitter but instead of going into one of those stores you walk around the back to Samson st ( the heart of jewlers row) and open up a door which could be the backdoor to a garage in N Dakota. You walk up some steps through tight hallways and knock on an even worser door, you go in.
> 
> Its an old timber framed warehouse built back in 1776 and in it is one seemingly demure and decent orthodox Jewish gentleman. The walls of the rooms are filled with little file cabinets filled to overflow with packets of diamonds. There are so many diamonds in that one room alone it makes you wonder why they are so expensive... much more why so desirable.
> 
> But don't be fooled, the little gentle demure and decent orthodox has an Uzi and so does his friends.
> 
> They are carpetbaggers, middlemen; involving themselves for profit in another man's business with no interest in its roots. ROOTS.
> 
> Its a violent dirty nasty business and it shows in their eyes though the parts they have in it are less risky than the peoples who dig them out of the ground.
> 
> I try to equate myself with that risk but I am not physically beaten and my family hasn't been shot dead and shoved in a hole... yet... and again.
> 
> 
> 
> These little demure people, dressed in black persuasion and proposed religious beliefs are killer carpet bagging, snake oil selling, entitlement believing, money changing people of the dirt are standing between you and the truth.
> 
> Its only money?
> 
> Is it only money?
> 
> What are your thoughts on people like this?
> 
> Dare I ask what were Hitler's?
> 
> Do you think I should crash the political forum of this website?
> 
> Look at your finger. What's on it?



Oh god!,,let us know if you go political,,they will rip you apart,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> But seriously, Jeff! You know those commas don't mean anything right? I am talking about all the commas you always use instead of doing things proper. I think you have more commas than hitch pins!



I do it , because, it irritates you, but, actually, I think you are one of the top guys that make no spelling mistakes in your post's. (see, I put a period there instead of a couple comma's), oop's another comma, opp's sorry again, ok now.
Period. Got it.
you like periods. ok.Jeff
 I really do applaud your grammar and will try, maybe, to appease you,,,
BTW,,,,,,,,the commas mean something,,
the more there are, the more I mean ','
I can't believe I just wrote all this,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Oh god!,,let us know if you go political,,they will rip you apart,,,
> Jeff



Jeff, DID YOU NOT HEAR ME!!??

It would be BELOW me to even involve myself with such a petty endeavor. Those idiots vote! YEAH! Can you believe that!?? Each and every one of those complete and utter morons voted either for that man or that woman with such vehement conviction, truly attesting to each one's worth, believing the words that came out of their mouths and all in desperate measures in order to pacify trumped fears set to precedent by carpet bagging salesmen. 

And they will fight til they kill each other over these convictions as made up as they are.

Made up as in NOT REAL!

Rip me apart they will?

With what? Politics?

Politics IS carpetbaging.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I do it , because, it irritates you, but, actually, I think you are one of the top guys that make no spelling mistakes in your post's. (see, I put a period there instead of a couple comma's), oop's another comma, opp's sorry again, ok now.
> Period. Got it.
> you like periods. ok.Jeff
> I really do applaud your grammar and will try, maybe, to appease you,,,
> BTW,,,,,,,,the commas mean something,,
> the more there are, the more I mean ','
> I can't believe I just wrote all this,,,,,,
> Jeff



Its the beginning of the end. Its where the buck stops. You cannot lie and deceive through proper and impeccable communication, those who attempt it are weak and misunderstood and the true meaning of words and meaning and truth becomes lost.

Believe it.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Letting that poor old dump truck go really got you fired up ehh 

no punctuation for dramatic effect 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

13TreeWorks said:


> Letting that poor old dump truck go really got you fired up ehh
> 
> no punctuation for dramatic effect
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



No, not so much... if that was a question but if it wasn't then maybe you should punctuate soes eyes bees undermickstandin wat yer saainzus.

I had been itching to get rid of it for a couple years. I was a little appalled when the tow truck driver slit the tires and wholly pissed off about the carpetbaggers.

I am not the type to let an old dog suffer, I will put it out of my misery with no abash but still with great respect.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Jeff, DID YOU NOT HEAR ME!!??
> 
> It would be BELOW me to even involve myself with such a petty endeavor. Those idiots vote! YEAH! Can you believe that!?? Each and every one of those complete and utter morons voted either for that man or that woman with such vehement conviction, truly attesting to each one's worth, believing the words that came out of their mouths and all in desperate measures in order to pacify trumped fears set to precedent by carpet bagging salesmen.
> 
> And they will fight til they kill each other over these convictions as made up as they are.
> 
> Made up as in NOT REAL!
> 
> Rip me apart they will?
> 
> With what? Politics?
> 
> Politics IS carpetbaging.



yup, heard you,,
Do you think I should crash the political forum of this website? your quote,

Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> yup, heard you,,
> Do you think I should crash the political forum of this website? your quote,
> 
> Jeff



If you used proper punctuation I would understand what you just said and meant. However, you didn't so I have to take you as a subvertor and a corruptor. That is something I really did not want to do, however, you don't make sense.

If you think hitch pins and pressured washed gleaming trucks are important but not this then I have to judge you as such in order for me to survive therefore if the time is right I will have to lay you down before you and your lies and propaganda drag me and my family out to be stuffed in a boxcar and hauled off to be incinerated or forced to dig diamonds or climb trees for minimum wage.

I am ready. Are you? Valhalla anyone? 

I truly didn't think so.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Jeff, I think you, and most, have been trained to believe what you have been told and not believe what you know. And I really don't think you know very much at all, at least you will never admit to it.

Yes, back to the hitch pins. I don't believe you have ANY extra hitch pins in ANY of the trucks you are so "blessed" to be responsible for. If there were any extra hitch pins you would have said so instead of being a smart ass.

But that is the real key; to have extra hitch pins. Trust me, I have been around. NOBODY has extra hitch pins. But they have plenty of sheets of paper to scold the person who lost the 49 cent key to holding the entire show together.

You don't have any extra hitch pins, you just have sheets of paper given to you by the people who pay you to write on them.

I will pull a hitch pin out of thin air but you can't pay me enough to put up with yer ****. Well, its not yer **** per say, its the **** they told to say per say. Chumpo.

Hah! Viking my ass! More like an easily subverted white man hooked on beer and food.

And MDS is a momma's boy!

There! Now you've done it, you've made me more angry than I was when you could have simply been truthful. What could you expect from me?

If I ever had a job interview with you I would have to laugh to keep myself from strangling you and the rest of the suits.


----------



## treebilly

I was climbing and dead wooding pin oaks today in between puking. 24 hour bug that hit my house this week. After two complete wash outs and two other short days I had to do it. Now I'm sitting next to a camp fire and everyone has gone to bed. Peace at last. It was a beautiful day!


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 590767




That would be fun but ill advised. I would go after people all sped up and have a great time but folk's get hurt.

I wonder how many people I have dealt with who were sped up instead of slowed down.

I wonder if that was one of the factors happening in our dealings.

The horse farm owner had recently admitted to me she had at one time been a Meth Head, and did so braggingly like it was some sort of testament to here character in a positive way.

And that right there is one of the reasons I left the farm. If I hadn't had ever known it would have be fine. Now that I know and how she feels about it, well, I guess I feel that she pretty much is an idiot.

Yeah, a simpleton. Hey, you know, that's just how I feel. Maybe if she had different feelings about that and other things, well, attitude is everything.

And attitude is definitely influence by whatever drugs people are taking that you never even think about.

It used to be said that if you have stage fright to just picture the audience naked but I say to picture them high as kites.

How is your attitude towards this woman now that you know she was the type to enjoy getting cranked all the time?


When she told me about the meth, my respect for her dropped considerably, mostly because of her cavalier attitude about it. I stopped taking her as seriously as I had been trying to. She had instantly reduced to herself to " wanna be street thug " and acted like she could wheel and deal with the best meth makers this side of the Pecos!


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Jeff, I think you, and most, have been trained to believe what you have been told and not believe what you know. And I really don't think you know very much at all, at least you will never admit to it.
> 
> Yes, back to the hitch pins. I don't believe you have ANY extra hitch pins in ANY of the trucks you are so "blessed" to be responsible for. If there were any extra hitch pins you would have said so instead of being a smart ass.
> 
> But that is the real key; to have extra hitch pins. Trust me, I have been around. NOBODY has extra hitch pins. But they have plenty of sheets of paper to scold the person who lost the 49 cent key to holding the entire show together.
> 
> You don't have any extra hitch pins, you just have sheets of paper given to you by the people who pay you to write on them.
> 
> I will pull a hitch pin out of thin air but you can't pay me enough to put up with yer ****. Well, its not yer **** per say, its the **** they told to say per say. Chumpo.
> 
> Hah! Viking my ass! More like an easily subverted white man hooked on beer and food.
> 
> And MDS is a momma's boy!
> 
> There! Now you've done it, you've made me more angry than I was when you could have simply been truthful. What could you expect from me?
> 
> If I ever had a job interview with you I would have to laugh to keep myself from strangling you and the rest of the suits.



Wow, your life must be really sad, sorry, 
maybe you should not post when you are drunk, just saying, you sound sad,
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, your life must be really sad, sorry,
> maybe you should not post when you are drunk, just saying, you sound sad,
> Jeff


jeff, i would not worry to much about dr proteus. he seems to be the village idiot on this site, dueling with you, someone who has real responsibilities and a real job. his comments about MDS are also off the mark, as i know paul, and he is a worker who is not afraid of a challenge. proteus enjoys throwing darts from the cheap seats however.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, darts from the cheap seats..


----------



## tree MDS

We pulled this..

Outta here. 
Nobody, and I mean nobody runs a tractor like the MDS. Just saying.


----------



## jomoco

Dang near melted in the heat today!

Fair sized strategic removal, dead oak, three main leaders, two of them all over the house, block in the one that wasn't.

I was only good for about an hour, before coming down, hosing myself down n takin 15 minutes of shade n cold water.

Only got half of it done before muscle cramps in the arms set in and I called it a day.

Gettin old sucks!

Be careful in this heat lads!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow, your life must be really sad, sorry,
> maybe you should not post when you are drunk, just saying, you sound sad,
> Jeff



Damn near a whole ****ing bottle last night !!!!

I love getting you riled, I am trying to make you quit yer job and join us in the threshing voyage to Valhalla!

I am sad about the farm and losing it and having to deal with the unscrupulous. It is a threshing voyage.


Not everything I say is directed to you or anyone in general all the time so to speak etc and etc. I do rant on about the subject of human existence and its relativity to tree work.

The tree work alone is amazing but add the human element and it becomes even more so... amazing that is.

I can't wait to hear from Ropes and his new high hat adventures.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

dbl612 said:


> jeff, i would not worry to much about dr proteus. he seems to be the village idiot on this site, dueling with you, someone who has real responsibilities and a real job. his comments about MDS are also off the mark, as i know paul, and he is a worker who is not afraid of a challenge. proteus enjoys throwing darts from the cheap seats however.



My comments about The Great MDS!???

What do you mean by that?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

But seriously, back to the ****ing hitch pins!!!!


jomoco said:


> Dang near melted in the heat today!
> 
> Fair sized strategic removal, dead oak, three main leaders, two of them all over the house, block in the one that wasn't.
> 
> I was only good for about an hour, before coming down, hosing myself down n takin 15 minutes of shade n cold water.
> 
> Only got half of it done before muscle cramps in the arms set in and I called it a day.
> 
> Gettin old sucks!
> 
> Be careful in this heat lads!
> 
> Jomoco



Just old dirty smelly tree scum, it don't wash off.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

That reminds me:

The owner of the farm proclaimed to be my landlord like she was laying claim to my soul.

It might be hard for some of you to grasp what I mean by that but try because if you deal with the public you should be able to relate.

Now she used the word 'landlord' but true vernacular would have to be ' scum whore... who don't mind a lil meth'

I am no angle but I don't bring things like that.




Just sayin, you know, just to tell about the kinds of fun and wonderous people you meet. I have to admit it makes me want to get drunk sometimes.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> We pulled this..
> View attachment 590903
> Outta here. View attachment 590904
> Nobody, and I mean nobody runs a tractor like the MDS. Just saying.




Its not so much as where they came from but how you got them on the truck like that! How did you do that?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its not so much as where they came from but how you got them on the truck like that! How did you do that?



Lol, don't you dare even try and play all nicey-nice now, you demented nut-job psychopath. I can see you're barely holding on and you've got a whole back pocket full of darts just waiting.

Maybe you need a sandwich or something. Have you been eating lately?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol, don't you dare even try and play all nicey-nice now, you demented nut-job psychopath. I can see you're barely holding on and you've got a whole back pocket full of darts just waiting.
> 
> Maybe you need a sandwich or something. Have you been eating lately?


he is driving the short bus and licking the windows at the same time. his idea of multitasking.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> he is driving the short bus and licking the windows at the same time. his idea of multitasking.



While snacking on a crayon.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> We pulled this..
> View attachment 590903
> Outta here. View attachment 590904
> Nobody, and I mean nobody runs a tractor like the MDS. Just saying.



You broke a stone.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> You broke a stone.



I wish that was all I broke. Got a little greedy and tried to drop this one dead oak whole (next to shed). ****ing "hinge" snapped off and it went right on the shed with the side lean. So now I get to eat that job. 

That's two roofs in two years. Sometimes I think I should go back to drinking. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

But hey, it's war out there, sometimes the bombs land a little off target. It's not like I can just give up now. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

I'm just overworked and overtired. I stayed up too late Friday too. It's a fine line (not that kind) running at the pace I've been at. I guess part of it's like I'm trying to make up for lost time (even though I know it's not possible), and the other part is just trying to get to where I wanna be so I can just relax and be there for a bit. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> I'm just overworked and overtired. I stayed up too late Friday too. It's a fine line (not that kind) running at the pace I've been at. I guess part of it's like I'm trying to make up for lost time (even though I know it's not possible), and the other part is just trying to get to where I wanna be so I can just relax and be there for a bit. If that makes any sense.



It does. Be safe.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Lol, don't you dare even try and play all nicey-nice now, you demented nut-job psychopath. I can see you're barely holding on and you've got a whole back pocket full of darts just waiting.
> 
> Maybe you need a sandwich or something. Have you been eating lately?



Oh like I am the only demented nut-job psychopath around?


----------



## dbl612

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Oh like I am the only demented nut-job psychopath around?


you are the most prominent one on this site!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Actually planned to record a coupl


dbl612 said:


> you are the most prominent one on this site!



Is it obvious?



Jeez! I think the fact that the kid I have been working with thinks he wants to acquire my business name is enough to eat a bullet!

I have been thinking about that whole topic and its implications, one of which is the fact that he only knows enough to be a dangerous hack.



And then another company in my area sold out to Bartlett. I had spoken to this guy over the years, the one thing I always took away was that he was always expecting to do it for less and less and give more and more and expected me to follow.

Now he is steady running ads on Craiglist looking for newbies to run through the mill for Bartlett instead of his own company. Always on the lookout for fresh young innocents that don't mind kissing ass while they break theirs and will drink tepid water out of the Mainline Money's garden hoses and never have to piss.

And for the same amount of time he amassed a larger firm than I did. Now he is kissing up for The Big B.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I'm just overworked and overtired. I stayed up too late Friday too. It's a fine line (not that kind) running at the pace I've been at. I guess part of it's like I'm trying to make up for lost time (even though I know it's not possible), and the other part is just trying to get to where I wanna be so I can just relax and be there for a bit. If that makes any sense.




There there now. Now let it out.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Guys talking about dying in the heat again?

Again?

Hell, I haven't even been out in the heat a whole lot because I know better to chance it.

Even with just a little I am ready to pop... some one in the jaw if they ask me certain questions.


I had ANOTHER lady giving me **** for getting a little dust on her side. I just stood there and revved the saw like maniac and I don't think I was playing.

I mean there I am, inside, watching myself on the outside run through this little skit with the saw and I am really feeling it.

She kept trying to talk over the saw, I wondered if the director was going to call CUT !


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> There there now. Now let it out.



Like the bumper sticker on my brand new 75' rear mount 4x4 bucket is gonna say "Suck My Balls, ************". Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Like the bumper sticker on my brand new 75' rear mount 4x4 bucket is gonna say "Suck My Balls, ************". Lol



And people say I am crazy to work for!?


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> And people say I am crazy to work for!?



Gay,, they say you're Gay to work for. Big difference. Lol


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

It was interesting to watch the guy start and run his business then sell out to Bartlett.

He had spent 100 of K's to get set up like he saw in the pictures. He is a good tree guy as far as that goes but he really did circulate some funds for the privilege of driving ALL over the place with ALL the greatest equipment... and some dude he could pay as little as required by law to climb the trees.

I don't know all the specifics, I just got the fact that he wasn't exactly looking to pay a top rate climber because it wasn't worth it and that saved him enough money down the line where he could make a buck doing this crazy ass hard ass dangerous ass fun stuff as long as you where a ****ing helmet!

But it sure is fun!

That's the problem.

When I started buying equipment so long ago I felt like I was my first time buying crack with the full intention of getting hooked on the stuff. The people who sold me the equipment kinda looked at me the same way.

I mean even the saws and the carabineers. They threw it all at me knowing I would shoot it all in one day and be back for more. They even charge drug dealers prices cause they know why they can!

I had stopped a some obscure John Deere type saw shop to get a quick scrench and the " salesman" started to put me in the computer so he could have another junkie on his client list. I swear I saw it in his eyes.

I dropped the scrench and ran out... back to my stockpile of screnches.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Like the bumper sticker on my brand new 75' rear mount 4x4 bucket is gonna say "Suck My Balls, ************". Lol



Once you say goodbye to that blake's hitch you're gonna start porking out.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Gay,, they say you're Gay to work for. Big difference. Lol




Reminds of when TreeSlayer was sleeping on Murphy's couch.

If I can plug in my camper up there I will watch you fly yer new bucket in yer toight blue jeans fer ***** and giggles.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Once you say goodbye to that blake's hitch you're gonna start porking out.



Taughtline. And I'll always (hopefully) be climbing (when needed). I just need new toys every once in a while to keep things fun. Carabiners don't quite do it for me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I wish that was all I broke. Got a little greedy and tried to drop this one dead oak whole (next to shed). ****ing "hinge" snapped off and it went right on the shed with the side lean. So now I get to eat that job.
> 
> That's two roofs in two years. Sometimes I think I should go back to drinking. Lol.




Yeah! Come on, let it more out now, give it all you got.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

WAIT!!!!

2 roofs and 2 years!!??

Hold on whilst I do the , uh, um, MATH!


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, **** you and this game. You really are a ****ing moron, you know that. I'm gonna resist getting into a cheap shot battle with you. I didn't have to be honest about making a mistake or two, so again, go **** yourself.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Oh, **** you and this game. You really are a ****ing moron, you know that. I'm gonna resist getting into a cheap shot battle with you. I didn't have to be honest about making a mistake or two, so again, go **** yourself.



AAH! The roof comes out. Er, uh, I mean TRUTH.


Yeah, what's up with the carnage? 2 roofs? Are you crazy!!? What the hell do you mean 2 roofs!!???

That's not exactly a cheap shot, sounds pretty serious.

Now we got this far, this is good.

You know we are all here for each other so don't feel bad telling about these 2 roofs.

I mean not coming clean kinda would be the wrong thing to do at this point and who are we to judge.


Two roofs in two years
1 day and a 30 pack of beers
Don't care if anybody hears
Let's git going and listen to the jeers
What's coming comes from yer peers
No need to have any fears
Hang out with MDS, hang out with queers


----------



## tree MDS

It's all good, Dan. Good luck to you.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> It's all good, Dan. Good luck to you.




WAIT!!

Is it all good cause you said so?

I take it you don't wanna tell how you busted up 2 roofs?


----------



## jomoco

What'd I do today?

Pitifully little!

Jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

Got a window with the stumper today. I said, you can fire me if you want. he said, no your punishment will be to still work here. I'm not sure if I could ever get fired even if I tried, argh.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Pretty bummed MDS won't talk but am appreciative to those who listen... to the Rantings of The Dan that is.

I might be warming up fer another round.

I mean is there is one place on Earth the truth will show its on the battlefield, the tree work battlefield.

The horse farm owner and scum lord has been sending me messages, I am glad, at least, I don't have to hear the sound that emits from the maw that's attached to its seething fat body.

I don't even read the messages but she was told not to harass me by telling me I owe her money. Sounds like she is trying to tell me I have to move the rest of my stuff off the tennis court or she will, well, uh, cry?

Really, at this point she can't prove any of that crap left up there is mine and I did make sure there was a lot of it. Even the old bombed 25 foot camper don't have my name on it. What do I care? Its not mine! NOOOOOO! Not one bit mine.

Its good its working out. I had cleared the court awhile ago for me to use, it was buried under horse **** and overgrowth and now its filled back up with used couches I took out of the hay barn to reduce the rat population and chance of fire.

Only a scum lord acquires used couches. Think about it... if you must. There have been a lot of used couches.

I am actually glad to be out of there. I had to do more than my share, especially since everything was so broken down and shoddy. But when she tried to get her meathooks into me I just had to get out.

I could have just kept my distance and parked my **** on the lot, paid my rent and left her alone... Yeah right, she would have come after me at some point.

These people are quite disgusting, I watched this woman flail a sick horse, which is another valid reason for me to split.

Always with the meathooks people are.

Reminds me when I used to be employed.

I am treating this whole thing like I would a client trying to take advantage of me.



I moved Peabody's firewood today, still have to get another load of that out this evening as I ran into a hornet's nest.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

But I still I working, haven't taken my equipment to auction nor have taken steps to sell it.

I guess I could sell my plow route!? Client list? Chainsaws?

I haven't told Peabody yet, still not sure this is the end.

I moved my plow the other day. BOY that things is WRECKED!

Not to far behind is the truck with under 50k that needs so much ******** I don't even want to try to think about it.

Not even worried about paying last year's taxes! Hell, I haven't even got the **** together yet!

**** em!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I was thinking today, as any other day, as I stacked cord after cord , about when I used to be an " employee".

What a suck ass thing to be and everybody knows it.

I would get a " tree climbing" job for some company headed by the name on the truck, he would tell me not to tell his other " employees" what he was paying me because that would bread jealously and discontent.

Sometimes I would come right out and tell the guy that he couldn't tell me not to that because, well, he can't.

" What did I just say and mean?", you might ask.

I leave it up to you ponder.

I'll give a clue: MEATHOOKS


----------



## tree MDS

Another busy Saturday. My main guy has been on vacation for a few days, but still the war rages on. No rest for the wicked!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

Saturday, it has been a rough week. We demolished an entire city block in 6 days in Escondido, before, https://www.google.com/maps/@33.117...62.117397&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## gorman

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I was thinking today, as any other day, as I stacked cord after cord , about when I used to be an " employee".
> 
> What a suck ass thing to be and everybody knows it.
> 
> I would get a " tree climbing" job for some company headed by the name on the truck, he would tell me not to tell his other " employees" what he was paying me because that would bread jealously and discontent.
> 
> Sometimes I would come right out and tell the guy that he couldn't tell me not to that because, well, he can't.
> 
> " What did I just say and mean?", you might ask.
> 
> I leave it up to you ponder.
> 
> I'll give a clue: MEATHOOKS



It was Saturday night. You should have been getting some nice nice instead of posting this.


----------



## tree MDS

METHHOOKS.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> METHHOOKS.



Methhooks is right!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> It was Saturday night. You should have been getting some nice nice instead of posting this.



To many kitties spoiling it and making what should be nice not.


----------



## gorman

Dans gotta start swiping right. Start making some sense.


----------



## derwoodii

sorted a trespassing sweet gum root tungsten Stihl RD carbide save the day again


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

gorman said:


> Dans gotta start swiping right. Start making some sense.



You must be young no matter how old you are.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

derwoodii said:


> sorted a trespassing sweet gum root tungsten Stihl RD carbide save the day again
> 
> View attachment 592811
> 
> 
> View attachment 592812
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 592813




WHAT!!!??

I can't believe you did that!

DUDE!

YER NUTS!

I'm serious!

WTF!??


----------



## derwoodii

DR. P. Proteus said:


> WHAT!!!??
> 
> I can't believe you did that!
> 
> DUDE!
> 
> YER NUTS!
> 
> I'm serious!
> 
> WTF!??



surprise i do this a lot and yes i know it causes some concerns with some Arborist but im aware of the implications and measure & balance them against failure & health stress likelihood. And often i will say no uh ah not touching that root as a critical structure so owner needs to seek other remedy.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> Saturday, it has been a rough week. We demolished an entire city block in 6 days in Escondido, before, https://www.google.com/maps/@33.1174351,-117.082139,3a,75y,93.01h,113.43t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sBWMs1gKg7JtaPGyGngsXxQ!2e0!6s//geo3.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=BWMs1gKg7JtaPGyGngsXxQ&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=62.117397&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> View attachment 592412
> View attachment 592413



GOOD GOOD! Nice to see others working hard to get rid of these funking trees that are always in the way! Taco Bell? Way Back Burger? Wait! Another drug store!?? I'll be right over!


I actually think you should stop taking those trees down, go across the street there and start getting rid of those stupid ass palms.

Is the chain link to keep people in or keep them out?

The proper way to demolish a city block is to fire bomb it so you might want to rethink yer strategy.


----------



## TheViking

Fjord nd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jomoco

Does the good doctor ever post any of his work done that day?

Or is it a more parasitic situation?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> View attachment 593063
> View attachment 593063
> View attachment 593064
> View attachment 593065
> View attachment 593066
> View attachment 593067
> Does the good doctor ever post any of his work done that day?
> 
> Or is it a more parasitic situation?



Parasitic and thanks for listening.

Got mah CHIPPAH stove up in this widow's lawn clearing out Russian ****ing olive. I don't know whether I am gonna die from the heat or the Deet!

So I have been milking my way through the summer trying not to let my head explode.

It does look HOT is California!

And DUSTY !!!!

Anyway:

The widow told me she watched her husband crash through the patio door and drop dead.



Its kind of funny because I look at the pictures you just posted and I am waiting for the General Lee to come flying down one of those roads.

When are you gonna to post that tree climbing bike video?


----------



## jomoco

Too busy tryin tu get a grip!

On dyneema 1.8mm cord, without melting it!

Ceramic friction points are my only hope now.

8 points of friction on a six inch tube, highly leveraged.

The heat's fuggin killin me doc!

Post some pics yu friggin bum!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

derwoodii said:


> surprise i do this a lot and yes i know it causes some concerns with some Arborist but im aware of the implications and measure & balance them against failure & health stress likelihood. And often i will say no uh ah not touching that root as a critical structure so owner needs to seek other remedy.



Well, for a street tree like that you seem to be putting yourself at great risk. That sort of tree is already fuct.

Its no bother to me cause I live and work on country roads that have CRAZY tree looming above them everywhere. I probably will die from one of them crashing through my windshield.

But this is a street tree in town and you just altered it anchor.

THE WARDEN WILL SORT YOU!!!!


----------



## jomoco

Of all the tree species that are able to withstand substantial aggressive root pruning, LA styraciflua's at the top of the short list!

You ain't nowhere near as experienced and savvy as you make yourself out to be doc.

Nice work Derwoodie!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Too busy tryin tu get a grip!
> 
> On dyneema 1.8mm cord, without melting it!
> 
> Ceramic friction points are my only hope now.
> 
> 8 points of friction on a six inch tube, highly leveraged.
> 
> The heat's fuggin killin me doc!
> 
> Post some pics yu friggin bum!
> 
> Jomoco




I'd post some pictures of the mess I left up at that tennis court up at the horse farm which I probably will never go back to.

Anything that can be proven that I own is out of there. I was going to leave the old camper but didn't want the person would sold it to me to get in trouble since we never transferd the title.

And I just sold an old plow for 300, I was just thinking of leaving that up on the tennis court.

The ***** will still probably try to take me to court. The whole thing is shame but with all that goes into running my business and dealing with people I have chosen to sell the rest of my equipment.

But I am taking my time cause I still pick up little jobs I do myself and, like this widow, I can milk a job and park my equipment on her property.

Was thinking of asking her and maybe another client to let me keep the stuff there and I will do some work in exchange.


----------



## jomoco

Too reminiscent of tweaker BS mate.

Take it to arb 101 and keep it arb related n yur luck'll change.

This is the commercial forum, not fuggin oprah mate!

More sawdust n less drama queen axemen wannabes!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Of all the tree species that are able to withstand substantial aggressive root pruning, LA styraciflua's at the top of the short list!
> 
> You ain't nowhere near as experienced and savvy as you make yourself out to be doc.
> 
> Nice work Derwoodie!
> 
> Jomoco



OH well! Not as savvy you dare say my good chap ehh?

I knew somebody would go quoting some specification from some book they read BUT in reality there ain't even any proof to who owns that tree!

Think about that!



Hell, this time of year around here anything you put a saw to will affect something else and there is a chance of being sued!


Its going to come to California standards. California: where everything causes cancer but everybody uses it anyway and gets upset.

Maybe next time I post it will be in the recreation forum.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Too reminiscent of tweaker BS mate.
> 
> Take it to arb 101 and keep it arb related n yur luck'll change.
> 
> This is the commercial forum, not fuggin oprah mate!
> 
> More sawdust n less drama queen axemen wannabes!
> 
> Jomoco



Screw you! I Will come up there full tweaked in the General Lee and jump all them logs!


But I would be hard pressed to go into town and start hacking away the roots of one of their trees!


You are right though, there is a lot of drama. I mean this job with this widow is nothing but. Its not a bad sort of drama like it could be but working with your clients is like being a therapist which is why I became a doctor in the first place and I didn't even mean to!


----------



## tree MDS

Fun little Spruce removal.



And that's how we do that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Fun little Spruce removal.
> View attachment 593101
> 
> View attachment 593102
> And that's how we do that.
> View attachment 593103




You really are insane with the loading of the logs!


----------



## jomoco

Not without an LTO Doc!

I'm fairly confident O that!

Licensed Timber Operator!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Not without an LTO Doc!
> 
> I'm fairly confident O that!
> 
> Licensed Timber Operator!
> 
> Jomoco



I see you finally got that tree down. When did you start that?


----------



## jomoco

Many days ago, and a few broken roof tiles ago!

Yu think maybe I'm losin it Doc?

Stranger things have been known to happen!

Real experience has a way of emphasizing your fug up's over the decades no doubt!

I ain't quite toast yet, and the workload's flexibility reflects that confidence, on my client's willingness to indulge my eccentricities aloft with gadgets n gizmos.

Kinduva long term relationship sans the unrelated personal drama that made Oprah a millionaire!

Friend's n colleagues willing to sacrifice a few bucks to indulge your arbo mania?

My kinda friends!

What goes up, must come down under control, in whatever increments best suited to any given situation.

I freely admit to being an old orthopedic wreck of a slow poke Doc.

I got nothin to prove, except that ARP's are handy in certain strategic removal scenarios.

Hopefully we're all evolving n gettin better at our jobs, right?

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Many days ago, and a few broken roof tiles ago!
> 
> Yu think maybe I'm losin it Doc?
> 
> Stranger things have been known to happen!
> 
> Real experience has a way of emphasizing your fug up's over the decades no doubt!
> 
> I ain't quite toast yet, and the workload's flexibility reflects that confidence, on my client's willingness to indulge my eccentricities aloft with gadgets n gizmos.
> 
> Kinduva long term relationship sans the unrelated personal drama that made Oprah a millionaire!
> 
> Friend's n colleagues willing to sacrifice a few bucks to indulge your arbo mania?
> 
> My kinda friends!
> 
> What goes up, must come down under control, in whatever increments best suited to any given situation.
> 
> I freely admit to being an old orthopedic wreck of a slow poke Doc.
> 
> I got nothin to prove, except that ARP's are handy in certain strategic removal scenarios.
> 
> Hopefully we're all evolving n gettin better at our jobs, right?
> 
> Jomoco



Well maybe if you snorted yer meth you might get something done... and in the parameters set forth by MDS or maybe even some other god.


I do want to do something else. I have been bored for a number of years.


I guess tomorrow I will finish the little clearing job for that widow and get mah CHIPPAH! out of there but I am not sure where to put it. Workload flexibility as you said. I know people who would love if I parked my stuff in their yard and worked for storage.

I was glad to sell the old plow to someone who could do something with it. The kid who bought it had diamonds in his ears and was from Willow Grove. I don't know how he made it past DOT.

I had some deep therapy on my shoulder blades today and worked on my little old Toyota truck.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Fun little Spruce removal.
> View attachment 593101
> 
> View attachment 593102
> And that's how we do that.
> View attachment 593103




WAIT WAIT WAIT AND ****ING WAIT!!!!

Are you LOWERING that tree!!!!

You are just to god****ingdamn much!

I thought of you today when I saw some nut in a total puddle jumping bucket truck tooling down the road thinking he knew it all.

It almost made me want to just have that and go around cutting and running through lawns and letting someone else deal with everything else.


----------



## jomoco

I wanna see pics provin yu ain't a complete psycho tweaker doc!

Jomoco


----------



## JeffGu

I think I saw his pic hanging on the bulletin board down at the Post Office...


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Fun little Spruce removal.
> View attachment 593101
> 
> View attachment 593102
> And that's how we do that.
> View attachment 593103


at some point in time, you are going to run out of trees there.


----------



## gorman

I woke up at 2 am last night to empty my stomach contents into the toilet. Had to do it quietly so to not wake the baby. Caught a bug so I set my guys up on a job and slunk away. We'll see how far they got but this was at 2 pm...


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> at some point in time, you are going to run out of trees there.



Lol. That place looks better and better every time I roll around that corner.


----------



## tree MDS

Sold two solid weeks for one customer after work today (multiple properties). All takedowns, no twig chasing. There's gonna be more too, we just gotta figure out the property lines on a couple places.

Best part is, the bigger job has all wheel drive 75 footer written all over it. The guy says he can wait too. I'm so ready for my truck!! I can't wait to see what another 15' feels like!


----------



## treebilly

It's a ride to the top man. I went from a 55 to a 60 and was in awe. Then I was given an elevator and 75 is awesome. Still not enough reach, just less often than before.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> I wanna see pics provin yu ain't a complete psycho tweaker doc!
> 
> Jomoco



Maybe something of a psycho but never tweaked unless I did it to some chick.

I was going to take the camera but knew I would get pissed at it, it would get full of dust, batteries would be dead and etc etc etc.

I just ran a couple more olive shrubs through then had some mint tea with hiney with that widow lady.

Who was smoking hot and quite ravenous when younger. She has led the demure lifestyle of a frugal Christian and is pushing 65... way way way to long to live!

Throughout the whole conversation I kept thinking about my face bewtween her legs... when she was 25 years younger. Oh and that hair!?

I had taken out a couple trees on the first job I did for her and one of her neighbors decided to remove the stumps for her with his backhoe so now there are couple dug out tree stumps sitting in freshly dug frog ponds in her yard.

Apparently she was a cheap date to because she told me her and her late husband would go to Mickey D's ands split a happy meal and that is how they lived.

She is using the life insurance money to finish rehabbing the house that used to be a shack in the woods, build a garage and install tiered gardens.

She seems to spend a lot of time alone in that house but she told me she has Jesus.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treebilly said:


> It's a ride to the top man. I went from a 55 to a 60 and was in awe. Then I was given an elevator and 75 is awesome. Still not enough reach, just less often than before.





I think I would still be hopping out of the bucket for better reach and ergonomaniacs.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

The kid I sold that old plow to told me that he " used to do tree work when he first started".

I about died when he told me that. I haven't heard that line in while, I suppose it was time for it to come back around.


----------



## Zale

Went to the ISA ITCC today at the National Arboretum.


----------



## tree MDS

No bells to ring here, just more dead ash trees. Dead maples, dead spruce, elm,,, everything, dead, dead, dead. It's a crying shame I tell you. Half of this row was already done at this point.


These will be for the next time, Tom. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

The nuns sent me this rather modest pic of Wednesday's big cream puff. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Nice one here. Good thing it had one (relatively recent) old school cable holding it all together. Had a pretty full crown too. I had cut the cable out and had it in control by the time we ducked out early (thunder rumbling in the distance). Was actually a pretty enjoyable tree.


----------



## ropensaddle

Rope has enjoyed working lately


----------



## ropensaddle




----------



## ropensaddle

I fly home next week to climb a bit before embarking on my next journey where ever that may be. The smokies,yellow stone hopefully 

The camera sorta ticks me off makes me look bald, lol i'm not as bad as it appears.


----------



## tree MDS

This is such good news that you found such a cool job that enables you to travel and see new things like that!! Congrats, El Ropeo, you deserve it!!


----------



## tree MDS

We just need to get the Dan squared away next. He's in a bad way, I think. Something at that skanky End of The Line Farm got claws into him something fierce!! It's not good..


----------



## gorman

Had a blowout on the highway two days ago and the service truck that came looked at the other drive tires and noticed soft spots and rot on the sidewalls. So today I'm getting new recaps for the international. In a few years I'm parting ways with this truck so new ones aren't warranted


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Had a blowout on the highway two days ago and the service truck that came looked at the other drive tires and noticed soft spots and rot on the sidewalls. So today I'm getting new recaps for the international. In a few years I'm parting ways with this truck so new ones aren't warranted



So wait, you're recapping the sidewalls? 

What're you replacing this truck with? 

Did you ever get that shop built?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So wait, you're recapping the sidewalls?
> 
> What're you replacing this truck with?
> 
> Did you ever get that shop built?



I had the tires replaced with other tires that had been recapped. The shop almost has a roof on it and as far as what the next truck will be, your guess is as good as mine. I'd like a kboom with a dump bed.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> This is such good news that you found such a cool job that enables you to travel and see new things like that!! Congrats, El Ropeo, you deserve it!!


Lol ty, but I ain't out to pasture yet there big guy; lol I'm still climbing at home and now with new camera  I'm sincerely thinking of filing a formal complaint to kodac though as the dern thing seemed to maximise my midsection and remove my hair wtf


----------



## derwoodii

ropensaddle said:


> Rope has enjoyed working lately




Rope,, so why am i thinking of Clint eastwood oh yeah location of Play misty for me http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067588/locations


----------



## derwoodii

Friday came across a street gum forked crotch splitting apart,, knock knock um pls can you move your car as the tree above it is splitting apart,, nope keys are away cant do it today... Ok high winds predicted so i used old climb rope & lashed the upper canopy limbs and hog tied the trunk best i can allowing movement but secured 2 parts from failure hitting ground... I come back today after a nite of 40mph winds and yep the rope trick seems to have worked but HO moved car closer and right under tree ffs


----------



## derwoodii

luv job for a mate so no $ twas a stone hard motherless dead gum not 40 foot but tricky open spreading canopy over garden fountain & wifes rare rose bed, brick fence and on other side a neighbors plastic roof yard shed,, yeah I know ladders bad but in this case spurs wont dig in rock hard dead gum & limb dia to small to brace and there was no usable TIP even if checked as stable as 5+ years dead wood and rotted roots so best i could do without all my day gear was run a rope cut pull and and hope.. did mention no $$ anyhoo all went good


----------



## ropensaddle

derwoodii said:


> luv job for a mate so no $ twas a stone hard motherless dead gum not 40 foot but tricky open spreading canopy over garden fountain & wifes rare rose bed, brick fence and on other side a neighbors plastic roof yard shed,, yeah I know ladders bad but in this case spurs wont dig in rock hard dead gum & limb dia to small to brace and there was no usable TIP even if checked as stable as 5+ years dead wood and rotted roots so best i could do without all my day gear was run a rope cut pull and and hope.. did mention no $$ anyhoo all went good
> 
> View attachment 594805
> 
> 
> View attachment 594806
> 
> 
> View attachment 594807


Ladders are a tool and can be productive and safe. I use them from time to time as long as your tied in what difference does the ascent method matter?


----------



## tree MDS

This thing!! I think that's about as far as the bucket reached. I mean I could've moved up closer, but why bother.



I used to live in this town.


----------



## jefflovstrom

ropensaddle said:


> Ladders are a tool and can be productive and safe. I use them from time to time as long as your tied in what difference does the ascent method matter?


the drum shaft broke and the drum fell on one side and,,

Not a beautiful day, but I will look to the silver lining, that way I can say "it was a beautiful day",,
so, one of my crews was working a big job and I got a call that a chipper knife went thru the chute, 
doing big removals and trying to chip all the big wood,,
all was going good until that big moment when they called,
it seems a knife went thru the chute,, Morbark 15",
what they did not know, was the shaft that the drum is on sheared off at the drum,
probably gonna cost mucho,
So, the beautiful part is no one was hurt.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> the drum shaft broke and the drum fell on one side and,,
> 
> Not a beautiful day, but I will look to the silver lining, that way I can say "it was a beautiful day",,
> so, one of my crews was working a big job and I got a call that a chipper knife went thru the chute,
> doing big removals and trying to chip all the big wood,,
> all was going good until that big moment when they called,
> it seems a knife went thru the chute,, Morbark 15",
> what they did not know, was the shaft that the drum is on sheared off at the drum,
> probably gonna cost mucho,
> So, the beautiful part is no one was hurt.
> Jeff


This happened a few days ago, not really sure why. I have a feeling one of the heli coils pulled out of one of the repaired holes from when the shaft broke years ago. There Def is a weird looking spot in the metal on the right side tho. Was a fairly new set of blades.






Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> the drum shaft broke and the drum fell on one side and,,
> 
> Not a beautiful day, but I will look to the silver lining, that way I can say "it was a beautiful day",,
> so, one of my crews was working a big job and I got a call that a chipper knife went thru the chute,
> doing big removals and trying to chip all the big wood,,
> all was going good until that big moment when they called,
> it seems a knife went thru the chute,, Morbark 15",
> what they did not know, was the shaft that the drum is on sheared off at the drum,
> probably gonna cost mucho,
> So, the beautiful part is no one was hurt.
> Jeff



Another morbark shaft bites the dust. What year was the machine?


----------



## Zale

How many hours on the chipper?


----------



## tree MDS

This tree got its ass handed to it. Old school style - like before treemen wore backpacks and purses and used the Internet to snitch on each other. Lol


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> This tree got its ass handed to it. Old school style - like before treemen wore backpacks and purses and used the Internet to snitch on each other. LolView attachment 595616
> View attachment 595617
> View attachment 595618


Where's your purse beech lol haha just messin with ya mds good work.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> the drum shaft broke and the drum fell on one side and,,
> 
> Not a beautiful day, but I will look to the silver lining, that way I can say "it was a beautiful day",,
> so, one of my crews was working a big job and I got a call that a chipper knife went thru the chute,
> doing big removals and trying to chip all the big wood,,
> all was going good until that big moment when they called,
> it seems a knife went thru the chute,, Morbark 15",
> what they did not know, was the shaft that the drum is on sheared off at the drum,
> probably gonna cost mucho,
> So, the beautiful part is no one was hurt.
> Jeff


Yes its amazing sometimes how lucky we are in equipment malfunction. I once saw a knife of a mitts merril fly out and stick in a tree 70 yards away it buried pretty dad blang deep deep enough it might of taken someones head smooth off. I'll be home this time tomorrow as my time here is two weeks past original schedule. Its been loads of fun seeing the valley, coast and redwoods; who knows, I might get called back as I forged a few friendships or i might head over mds way


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> No bells to ring here, just more dead ash trees. Dead maples, dead spruce, elm,,, everything, dead, dead, dead. It's a crying shame I tell you. Half of this row was already done at this point.View attachment 593642
> View attachment 593643
> View attachment 593644
> These will be for the next time, Tom. Lol.View attachment 593646


looks like a mower hung off the tractor bucket job.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Another morbark shaft bites the dust. What year was the machine?



I think 2011


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> How many hours on the chipper?



About 4500 hours,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> I think 2011



I've heard they only just recently fixed the issue with the sub standard metal used for the feed roller shafts and disc/drum shafts and chassis. 2016 and down is buyer beware.


----------



## treebilly

Only a matter of time Jeff. Our older BC2100 broke a shaft close to 5000 hours. **** wears out, gets weak. Bad thing with ours is it was with new blades. A fresh set of knifes can really tear **** up. We had around 20K putting it back together.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> I've heard they only just recently fixed the issue with the sub standard metal used for the feed roller shafts and disc/drum shafts and chassis. 2016 and down is buyer beware.



Is this true?


----------



## gorman

Slowly but surely she's coming.


----------



## JeffGu

I counted the bunnies, today. First they are cute... then they are tasty.


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 596494
> 
> 
> I counted the bunnies, today. First they are cute... then they are tasty.


 And then they are fried lol


----------



## JeffGu

The day this litter was born, I was on the web looking for a new hasenpfeffer recipe... wife walked by my desk and said:

_"You sick bastard."
_
I guess the timing was bad.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Been crazy busy trying to keep up with incoming work, repairing and replacing aging equipment and searching around for that little bit of sanity I could have swore I had at one point. Happy Saturday, guys. Hitting the estimates hard then jobsite prep this afternoon.


----------



## dbl612

Blakesmaster said:


> View attachment 597219
> View attachment 597220
> View attachment 597221
> View attachment 597222
> Been crazy busy trying to keep up with incoming work, repairing and replacing aging equipment and searching around for that little bit of sanity I could have swore I had at one point. Happy Saturday, guys. Hitting the estimates hard then jobsite prep this afternoon.


very disappointing to not see any ply in those snapshots.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> View attachment 597219
> View attachment 597220
> View attachment 597221
> View attachment 597222
> Been crazy busy trying to keep up with incoming work, repairing and replacing aging equipment and searching around for that little bit of sanity I could have swore I had at one point. Happy Saturday, guys. Hitting the estimates hard then jobsite prep this afternoon.



Looking good,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Spent the last two days at Balboa Park here in San Diego for the annual SDPTCA Seminar and Field Day,
Got 14 'ceu's, It was pretty good but Friday was a really long day, the seminar that day,
Mark Chisholm was here for the climbers and my guys were impressed, a lot of good info on pests and other stuff, rigging, etc,,
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Spent the last two days at Balboa Park here in San Diego for the annual SDPTCA Seminar and Field Day,
> Got 14 'ceu's, It was pretty good but Friday was a really long day, the seminar that day,
> Mark Chisholm was here for the climbers and my guys were impressed, a lot of good info on pests and other stuff, rigging, etc,,
> Jeff


enjoy your vee cuts and spider legging. your production will suck.


----------



## tree MDS

Spider legging. Lol. Sounds like something a Vietnamese hooker would be wearing. Not that I'd know anything about Vietnamese hookers, but just saying..


----------



## tree MDS

I need to place a help wanted ad again. I got the one decent guy that drives the ram, then the other retard I just fired for the hundredth time, but I need to find another good employee. I've got way too many bills with the new bucket coming to **** around. I can't have my business relying on one guy. 

I picked up one of those boost phones so when I place the ad, the various "characters" can call that number, instead of drive me crazy on my regular cell. Nothing like being up in a tree and then suddenly listening to some dude talking about how much wood he cut with his dad. Lol.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I need to place a help wanted ad again. I got the one decent guy that drives the ram, then the other retard I just fired for the hundredth time, but I need to find another good employee. I've got way too many bills with the new bucket coming to **** around. I can't have my business relying on one guy.
> 
> I picked up one of those boost phones so when I place the ad, the various "characters" can call that number, instead of drive me crazy on my regular cell. Nothing like being up in a tree and then suddenly listening to some dude talking about how much wood he cut with his dad. Lol.



That's a good idea. Get a burner and let that be your firewall. 

Good luck on getting a good groundie.


----------



## iamdevildog

I worked alone today. Put a 28" dead oak on the ground with the chipper winch then spent the rest of the days slicing up the truck so it would fit in the chipper. Also spent the day going over the pros and cons of working alone. Then came home and read the thread on here about working alone. Decided I should have left the trunk big and made a second trip tomorrow with the loader to pick it up. All in all not a bad day. My help is back in town tomorrow so I can share rake duty.


----------



## iamdevildog

The trunk, not the truck. I wouldn't slice up the truck, that might dull the chain


----------



## no tree to big

Just did the math on accounts receivable we have 123,000 bucks billed [emoji33] ***** crazy

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> We just need to get the Dan squared away next. He's in a bad way, I think. Something at that skanky End of The Line Farm got claws into him something fierce!! It's not good..



Spent the last month in the hills of Colorado. I made a casserole of black skewerel and ramen noodles and wondered why Hemmingway would blow his own head off. Of all people to do it, he had it pretty good.

I came back to sell these machines I acquired then I am going back out there. Not Colorado, it gets to cold, but just north of S.F. on the coast.

A few things that drive me nuts is humidity and mosquitoes... and people and phones and machines and driving and trying to pretend an APR is something I care about.


----------



## BC WetCoast

You and the missus kaput?


----------



## JeffGu

Spent most of the day at a VA hospital having most of my bodily fluids drained for testing purposes. They decided that, in spite of my best efforts, I'm actually healthy.
Came home and helped the wife in the garden for awhile. She got some nice carrots.




She needs to plant less carrots, and get one of those trees that all that money grows on.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

derwoodii said:


> Friday came across a street gum forked crotch splitting apart,, knock knock um pls can you move your car as the tree above it is splitting apart,, nope keys are away cant do it today... Ok high winds predicted so i used old climb rope & lashed the upper canopy limbs and hog tied the trunk best i can allowing movement but secured 2 parts from failure hitting ground... I come back today after a nite of 40mph winds and yep the rope trick seems to have worked but HO moved car closer and right under tree ffs
> 
> 
> View attachment 594801
> 
> 
> View attachment 594802
> View attachment 594803



No offense, but the rope ain't gonna do ****. Other than that I hope you are able to hold on to yer sanity because, obviously, I can't.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> The day this litter was born, I was on the web looking for a new hasenpfeffer recipe... wife walked by my desk and said:
> 
> _"You sick bastard."
> _
> I guess the timing was bad.



Used to raise the cute little bunnies and sell them down the Italian market where they would suspend them from their hind legs and club them in the back of the neck til they stopped jerking.

But in all seriousness: Do you know why its a good idea to wrap a bunny in electrical tape?


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Prevents warble's 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Do you know why its a good idea to wrap a bunny in electrical tape?



Umm... this isn't going to be about your sex life, is it?


----------



## jefflovstrom

my favorite Weirdo!
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

What do you guys think would be a fair asking price for my chipper?


----------



## JeffGu

Are you going to clean up any DNA evidence or bits of chubby farm girls that might be stuck to the machinery?
I mean, even on the black market, stolen property and stuff used during the commission of a felony generally sells for a reduced price.
Do you have pics? Of the chipper, not the chubby farm girls.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

Pics of the chubby farm girls before the chipper incidents ?? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Pics of chubby farm girls feeding chipper?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

Would help to know what chipper you got... I am looking for a new to me chipper.... jus sayin

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

The dan needs to let it all out.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Spent the last month in the hills of Colorado. I made a casserole of black skewerel and ramen noodles and wondered why Hemmingway would blow his own head off. Of all people to do it, he had it pretty good.
> 
> I came back to sell these machines I acquired then I am going back out there. Not Colorado, it gets to cold, but just north of S.F. on the coast.
> 
> A few things that drive me nuts is humidity and mosquitoes... and people and phones and machines and driving and trying to pretend an APR is something I care about.


I was just there Gualala lol


----------



## gorman

I almost T-boned a ford ranger today. The kid blew through a red light and I laid on the horn long and hard. The kid braked after the light and his coffee went on the windshield and his old lady started slapping him in the face. Good start to the day.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> The dan needs to let it all out.



Just trying to get a pic of the ****ing chipper...

I'm not joking when I say I am going to wander off in the woods and go live with Mick Dodge.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Would help to know what chipper you got... I am looking for a new to me chipper.... jus sayin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Can't get a pic because the computers are run by Satan.

Its a 2007 Bandit 90 xp with a 4 cylinder diesel engine. Under 500 hours. I bought it new in 2007. It needs a tach. The paint is still Ok and it runs fine. Kinda small I know.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> I was just there Gualala lol



Its a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to die there.

LAWD SAKES! Those people are ****ing NUTS!

If they ain't smoked silly crossdressing fags then they are buying liquor and guns from the same store!

I know I do the same things but I am only joking! These people are serious! If I can get my mind to settle down I will tell some stories of the completely outrageous people I happened upon out there.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I sold one of my 200's to some kid who told me more of the horrors of tree work. I know what its like to be young and wanting to do this work. He a kid, doing "side jobs" after working for some company where he got the taste of crazy and degenerate.

He didn't haggle so I imparted some wisdom unto him. I also gave him a receipt so he could use it on his taxes and if he ever took it to a shop around here he wouldn't be accused of stealing it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Anyway:

The old Yota blew a cam seal somewhere in Maryland but I kept heading West. I figured I stop and fix it along the way but it didn't happen although I tried. At one point it stopped leaking! And every once in awhile I would clean the oil of the left front brakes at a truck stop. I kept a couple fire extinguishers within easy reach.

I came into Peyton Co because I had an old friend nearby, I pulled up to a little general store, I could feel the weight of maddening East Coast humidity was gone, the girl inside was smoking and didn't seem to mind me using her phone and drinking beer. I had torn my phone in half and thrown it in the Pokamoke many miles before.

I was sitting outside by the BBQ when two older gents struck up with the " do you know where you are going to go when you die". The one guy had an heir of an indignant complacency ,of a wanting used car salesman, and I obliged him half ways and off the cuff. I put up with his spiel while I winked at the girl who ran the store. She was dumb but not so very much.

The man who played Jesus to a T finally had enough of me; I had asked what his son did for a living he told me he worked the ministry in the area. I retorted, So he fleeces these poor people so he can walk around in riches!?"

He started to leave, his partner, the farmer, the one with the worked hands and back who stood quiet and subjective while his friend boasted of his glory put a little red glass heart in my palm and closed it making sure I felt him closing my fist upon the jewel with a rehearsed caress. He did it as to make a statement, or maybe to strike a chord. Whichever, it was cute. The both had rehearsed and practiced a lot.

They gave me some books to which I asked their names, numbers and addresses. I know them better than they know me.

I will always feel the slow softness of his hand on mine. It does not disturb me, I just know it.

Shysters the both, one knew it, the other did not want to believe he knew it.

No luck did I have reaching my friend from the phone at the general store in Peyton Co. I liked that town very much, there was something about it that made me feel comfortable, I had intentions, which did not prevail, of stopping back. When the ice cream guy told her to check the invoice she said not to worry and flitted about in her short denim skirt and smart eyes not concerned with such trivialities. I did not intercede though the want was there.

I asked the hot chick where the closest library was, it was 10 miles west in Falcon and so I went.

I pulled my old beat Yota into the parking lot of the public library and noticed a little woman dressed like a cowgirl, bent woven cowboy hat and all. A skinny thing with a daughter younger than mine and a gun bigger than mine which she displayed for along with her loud voice which was obviously meant for me to hear every word. I mean, she didn't speak directly to me, but she wanted me to hear her every word. But was not in the mood to talk to such a nutjob at the time BUT she spoke to her daughter so that I would hear everything about her life. Maybe I will go back to talk to her but I think that will be a loosing proposition I am sure. Bitches be crazy and that you can not win against lest thee succumb.

There was a big sign on the library door stating no guns where to be on the property. But I watched this lithe young woman carry on with her dogs, her Subaru covered in mud, her daughter and her life which she continued to bellow out to me for the hours I was there. No body would talk that loud about nothing unless they wanted something.

Its true she drove me mad, to the point I will never forget this little thing, all dressed up with nobody to shoot but only to harp at her daughter incessantly and loudly but kindly.

Its true my gun , unloaded, locked in one box with the bullets locked in other would be no match for such a creature unless I deployed an underhandedness I am not capable off. I suppose its a good thing to see such a woman standing guard at the local library.

Its true that sometimes times to much is enough.

I just used the computer and the phone and when my friend showed up we went to where they sold liquor and guns and had a couple beers, it was getting late. I set off to find a campsite and he went to his job.

I pulled into a camp site off the road, the type RV's are for. I was walking towards the office when a mid nineties white F150 roared up to the gas pumps out by the road. A tall seemingly drunk ************, and again with the cowboy hat, stomps out and starts jerking with the shut down pumps all the while muttering things about pot farms and such.

The lady in the office was afraid, told him the pumps were shut off for the night and looks at me as if I traveled with him. I just asked her if their where any campsites open. She said that there weren't, handed me a camping brochure and got the hell out of there. I went into the latrine to piss and the nut followed me in still muttering incomprehensibly. We pissed together, I told him there was a gas station back in Falcon but he shook his head vehemently and said, " NO!"

We both walked back outside, well, I walked, he, well, it was more of a flat footed jerk for him. He was saying something about not having enough gas to get to wherever he was going and started to leave.

I said, " Hold on a minute buddy, I have 20 gallons in cans in the bed, do you have any money?"

He routed through his wallet and came up with 10 bucks. I poured 5 gallons of go juice into his Ford while he did his flatfooted jerk around and around.

As I was pouring the gas his voice became sullen and composed like a college professor and he said, " I have a little rock I can break off if you want"

Rock? I asked him, " Do you mean METH!?"

He casually affirmed.

At first I was going to say no but I thought about the drive back home and thought it would be good nonstop so I said SURE!

As I drove back to Falcon to get smokes I realized why the dude didn't want to buy gas there. The station was chock full of coppers and me with my meth, out of state plate and virginal face that could be mistaken for a 16 year old when I am 50.

I can't say for sure where the sun came up on me but I found myself in Manitou Springs at the public library talking to some dude in a striking blue dress. I said, " That is a nice dress" before I made eye contact. And after that we minded our business until I shuffled off to wash the oil off the brakes of my old Yota.

I looked across the street and saw one of the pot stores, it was called Maggie's Farm of all things and I just had to try it. I went in and took a number. I was headed inside where a hippy was bellowing his wares. I just ask for some pot, he bellowed more and more about which was which was what was what. I got out of there thinking how much the state making off these people with their liquour, guns and drugs. My head was spinning and I wasn't even stoned yet!

I finally found a campsite 150 miles later. I put my old old Yota in low loc and strolled past newer trucks scrambling and fussing up the mountain out younder where there are little laws to a site with a big fire ring and a view of the upcoming eclipse.

I made some jokes about the thrashing shiny trucks and was met with great animosity and indignanty to which I still wonder but not really.

I built the fire, shot a skewrel, packed a 5/8ths deep well socket with high potency pot and METH. I don't know how many days transpired. My lips split and burned like hell. Maybe once or twice somebody would drive by, looked at me and sped away.

I remember a couple asking me which way was down, the woman recognized my accent from Pennsylvaina and she looked at me wild eyed as I grasped her mates cheeks between my hands and sang, singsong, about how fat they were.

There was a family down below firing off hand cannons intermittently. I had shot the skewerel with silent air pistol while their young flax hired children climbed up to my range to where a more careless one could have left them helpless and in true despair.

It wasn't long until the people round knew I was cantilevering up there, picking firewood from places they could not, walking my little old truck into and upto places they could not and breathing a sort of breathe they thought to be detrimental.

I think I ought to have some sort of trophy!

After awhile I came down from that particular mountain of which there have been many. I put one of the fire extinguishers to use dousing my fire. I had fashioned climbing gear out of 550 cord and lopped off pine branches the regular drunks could only reach by risk of death.

I went to a Walmart, got some ointment for my lips, a new phone a couple tires for my old Yota. I might have scared them while I was eating bannanas, guzlling orange juice and talking WAY to loud.

And then I drove back home.

One place I found soft was Marshall Illinois. I slept on moss 5 inches thick! TWICE!

Look, I think my lips got blistered from the meth. METH!? Jesus! I would be hard pressed to do that again.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Kansas is a tough state. Its still got the humidity that will drag a man down. AND NOT ONE DAMN TREE TO REST UNDER!

Was there ever trees out there? Or did they cut them all down?

There had to be trees out there at one point right?

I did find a little cottonwood to take a nap under, it cost me 5 bucks and the chick wasn't even flirtatious. I mean she could have been but she knew better or maybe she didn't.

I think all them dumb son of bitches cut down all the trees so they could wear big belt buckles and tight jeans.

I mean a ***** gots to have some shade!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

no tree to big said:


> Pics of chubby farm girls feeding chipper?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




Ain't no chubby farm girls gonna be feeding no CHIPPAH! They just walk around in tight clothing and high boots pretending they want **** but are worth more than that.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Now the chick in Peyton, well, she was anybody's. ****ing any janky cowboy come in and wow her with his belt buckle and cowboy boots.

This one at the library!?

You would have to go deep. Too deep. You wouldn't come out being the same. You wouldn't exist afterwards. You would be consumed.

And being a treeman would only be sticking the tip in.

You would have to cut yer heart out and leave it on her table for her to examine and examine and examine.

There would be no end.

Nothing short of nailing yerself to a cross would make a woman like that shudder.

No, not flash, not cash.

Something inside of me makes me think her juice is ripe enough to make me want to try.

But I know better. But maybe I don't care to.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Customer came back with a 460 Arctic I had worked on a few times in the last year.
He came earlier this week wanting to sell it. I offered him $250 and a cord of firewood, his wife said no way, we'll sell it on Craig's List. She wanted $600, which wasn't crazy, just I wasn't paying that for a 2nd 460. The one I have mostly collects dust, just easier on my back to run smaller saws... though ive been running a Husqy 288 this week, was a basket case customer gave that put together over the summer.

Anyhow, he showed up today minus the wife and I'm the owner of the saw.

He's moving out of country in 2 weeks and no bites on C List. No idea why he wants firewood, but whatever. I was able to bargain it to $200 and a cord of poplar with a little bit of birch, so basically I have $300 into it.


----------



## JeffGu

Somehow, reading Dr. P's posts is like watching a really bad Sergio Leone spaghetti western and wishing there was a good Muppet movie on, instead.
All I'm missing is some stale popcorn with fake butter and an overweight bus driver who snores sitting behind me.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Somehow, reading Dr. P's posts is like watching a really bad Sergio Leone spaghetti western and wishing there was a good Muppet movie on, instead.
> All I'm missing is some stale popcorn with fake butter and an overweight bus driver who snores sitting behind me.



Yeah, but there weren't no cute dudes in polka dot dresses in no Sergio Leeoney Moovee!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

What are some good sites to sell my chipper and loader?

Maybe I should just have someone from Truck Trader handle it?

I swear I will just haul it to ****ing auction.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

List it on treebay. .... although the onslaught of retards from a Craigslist ad would be entertaining for us. Possibly the perverbial " straw " for you tho ..... to be a fly on the wall just for a day in the life of the Dan 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Anyway:
> 
> The old Yota blew a cam seal somewhere in Maryland but I kept heading West. I figured I stop and fix it along the way but it didn't happen although I tried. At one point it stopped leaking! And every once in awhile I would clean the oil of the left front brakes at a truck stop. I kept a couple fire extinguishers within easy reach.
> 
> I came into Peyton Co because I had an old friend nearby, I pulled up to a little general store, I could feel the weight of maddening East Coast humidity was gone, the girl inside was smoking and didn't seem to mind me using her phone and drinking beer. I had torn my phone in half and thrown it in the Pokamoke many miles before.
> 
> I was sitting outside by the BBQ when two older gents struck up with the " do you know where you are going to go when you die". The one guy had an heir of an indignant complacency ,of a wanting used car salesman, and I obliged him half ways and off the cuff. I put up with his spiel while I winked at the girl who ran the store. She was dumb but not so very much.
> 
> The man who played Jesus to a T finally had enough of me; I had asked what his son did for a living he told me he worked the ministry in the area. I retorted, So he fleeces these poor people so he can walk around in riches!?"
> 
> He started to leave, his partner, the farmer, the one with the worked hands and back who stood quiet and subjective while his friend boasted of his glory put a little red glass heart in my palm and closed it making sure I felt him closing my fist upon the jewel with a rehearsed caress. He did it as to make a statement, or maybe to strike a chord. Whichever, it was cute. The both had rehearsed and practiced a lot.
> 
> They gave me some books to which I asked their names, numbers and addresses. I know them better than they know me.
> 
> I will always feel the slow softness of his hand on mine. It does not disturb me, I just know it.
> 
> Shysters the both, one knew it, the other did not want to believe he knew it.
> 
> No luck did I have reaching my friend from the phone at the general store in Peyton Co. I liked that town very much, there was something about it that made me feel comfortable, I had intentions, which did not prevail, of stopping back. When the ice cream guy told her to check the invoice she said not to worry and flitted about in her short denim skirt and smart eyes not concerned with such trivialities. I did not intercede though the want was there.
> 
> I asked the hot chick where the closest library was, it was 10 miles west in Falcon and so I went.
> 
> I pulled my old beat Yota into the parking lot of the public library and noticed a little woman dressed like a cowgirl, bent woven cowboy hat and all. A skinny thing with a daughter younger than mine and a gun bigger than mine which she displayed for along with her loud voice which was obviously meant for me to hear every word. I mean, she didn't speak directly to me, but she wanted me to hear her every word. But was not in the mood to talk to such a nutjob at the time BUT she spoke to her daughter so that I would hear everything about her life. Maybe I will go back to talk to her but I think that will be a loosing proposition I am sure. Bitches be crazy and that you can not win against lest thee succumb.
> 
> There was a big sign on the library door stating no guns where to be on the property. But I watched this lithe young woman carry on with her dogs, her Subaru covered in mud, her daughter and her life which she continued to bellow out to me for the hours I was there. No body would talk that loud about nothing unless they wanted something.
> 
> Its true she drove me mad, to the point I will never forget this little thing, all dressed up with nobody to shoot but only to harp at her daughter incessantly and loudly but kindly.
> 
> Its true my gun , unloaded, locked in one box with the bullets locked in other would be no match for such a creature unless I deployed an underhandedness I am not capable off. I suppose its a good thing to see such a woman standing guard at the local library.
> 
> Its true that sometimes times to much is enough.
> 
> I just used the computer and the phone and when my friend showed up we went to where they sold liquor and guns and had a couple beers, it was getting late. I set off to find a campsite and he went to his job.
> 
> I pulled into a camp site off the road, the type RV's are for. I was walking towards the office when a mid nineties white F150 roared up to the gas pumps out by the road. A tall seemingly drunk ************, and again with the cowboy hat, stomps out and starts jerking with the shut down pumps all the while muttering things about pot farms and such.
> 
> The lady in the office was afraid, told him the pumps were shut off for the night and looks at me as if I traveled with him. I just asked her if their where any campsites open. She said that there weren't, handed me a camping brochure and got the hell out of there. I went into the latrine to piss and the nut followed me in still muttering incomprehensibly. We pissed together, I told him there was a gas station back in Falcon but he shook his head vehemently and said, " NO!"
> 
> We both walked back outside, well, I walked, he, well, it was more of a flat footed jerk for him. He was saying something about not having enough gas to get to wherever he was going and started to leave.
> 
> I said, " Hold on a minute buddy, I have 20 gallons in cans in the bed, do you have any money?"
> 
> He routed through his wallet and came up with 10 bucks. I poured 5 gallons of go juice into his Ford while he did his flatfooted jerk around and around.
> 
> As I was pouring the gas his voice became sullen and composed like a college professor and he said, " I have a little rock I can break off if you want"
> 
> Rock? I asked him, " Do you mean METH!?"
> 
> He casually affirmed.
> 
> At first I was going to say no but I thought about the drive back home and thought it would be good nonstop so I said SURE!
> 
> As I drove back to Falcon to get smokes I realized why the dude didn't want to buy gas there. The station was chock full of coppers and me with my meth, out of state plate and virginal face that could be mistaken for a 16 year old when I am 50.
> 
> I can't say for sure where the sun came up on me but I found myself in Manitou Springs at the public library talking to some dude in a striking blue dress. I said, " That is a nice dress" before I made eye contact. And after that we minded our business until I shuffled off to wash the oil off the brakes of my old Yota.
> 
> I looked across the street and saw one of the pot stores, it was called Maggie's Farm of all things and I just had to try it. I went in and took a number. I was headed inside where a hippy was bellowing his wares. I just ask for some pot, he bellowed more and more about which was which was what was what. I got out of there thinking how much the state making off these people with their liquour, guns and drugs. My head was spinning and I wasn't even stoned yet!
> 
> I finally found a campsite 150 miles later. I put my old old Yota in low loc and strolled past newer trucks scrambling and fussing up the mountain out younder where there are little laws to a site with a big fire ring and a view of the upcoming eclipse.
> 
> I made some jokes about the thrashing shiny trucks and was met with great animosity and indignanty to which I still wonder but not really.
> 
> I built the fire, shot a skewrel, packed a 5/8ths deep well socket with high potency pot and METH. I don't know how many days transpired. My lips split and burned like hell. Maybe once or twice somebody would drive by, looked at me and sped away.
> 
> I remember a couple asking me which way was down, the woman recognized my accent from Pennsylvaina and she looked at me wild eyed as I grasped her mates cheeks between my hands and sang, singsong, about how fat they were.
> 
> There was a family down below firing off hand cannons intermittently. I had shot the skewerel with silent air pistol while their young flax hired children climbed up to my range to where a more careless one could have left them helpless and in true despair.
> 
> It wasn't long until the people round knew I was cantilevering up there, picking firewood from places they could not, walking my little old truck into and upto places they could not and breathing a sort of breathe they thought to be detrimental.
> 
> I think I ought to have some sort of trophy!
> 
> After awhile I came down from that particular mountain of which there have been many. I put one of the fire extinguishers to use dousing my fire. I had fashioned climbing gear out of 550 cord and lopped off pine branches the regular drunks could only reach by risk of death.
> 
> I went to a Walmart, got some ointment for my lips, a new phone a couple tires for my old Yota. I might have scared them while I was eating bannanas, guzlling orange juice and talking WAY to loud.
> 
> And then I drove back home.
> 
> One place I found soft was Marshall Illinois. I slept on moss 5 inches thick! TWICE!
> 
> Look, I think my lips got blistered from the meth. METH!? Jesus! I would be hard pressed to do that again.


What in the he'll was that about?!


----------



## tree MDS

Apparently the Dan thinks he is Jack Kerouac. LOL


----------



## Jason Douglas

I wish I had those 10 minutes back spent reading it all.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Its a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to die there.
> 
> LAWD SAKES! Those people are ****ing NUTS!
> 
> If they ain't smoked silly crossdressing fags then they are buying liquor and guns from the same store!
> 
> I know I do the same things but I am only joking! These people are serious! If I can get my mind to settle down I will tell some stories of the completely outrageous people I happened upon out there.


I saw some very different folks out there too. I went to work though not mingle with natives  How ever once you get a bit further north things seemed a bit more normal. It is a very different world though from Arkansas. I had fun though but, there were not many people like me there and a few noticed lol. I had bear spray 2 knives on my hip and a machete as well, so I suppose at least 4 of them knew how it would go down should they press the issue. Thankfully no nightly news was made "just sayin"


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> Somehow, reading Dr. P's posts is like watching a really bad Sergio Leone spaghetti western and wishing there was a good Muppet movie on, instead.
> All I'm missing is some stale popcorn with fake butter and an overweight bus driver who snores sitting behind me.


----------



## tree MDS

New bridge being built, can you cut this horrifyingly dead tree within the remaining six days while the road is still closed? Lol, sure $.


Gotta love it when my bucket once again surprises me with its reach! I was thinking I wished I had my 70 footer,,, Pfft, Stubs was all over this thing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Apparently the Dan thinks he is Jack Kerouac. LOL



Your personal literacy rate amazes me! no lolling even.

I am a little dismayed nobody ever figured out who Proteus is.

And I have always wondered why a guy of yer intellect is playing treeman.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> I saw some very different folks out there too. I went to work though not mingle with natives  How ever once you get a bit further north things seemed a bit more normal. It is a very different world though from Arkansas. I had fun though but, there were not many people like me there and a few noticed lol. I had bear spray 2 knives on my hip and a machete as well, so I suppose at least 4 of them knew how it would go down should they press the issue. Thankfully no nightly news was made "just sayin"



Wait! What!? Bear spray!? Machete!? In public? And I'm nuts!!!???


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

treeman75 said:


> What in the he'll was that about?!



I think a thing to take away from that excerpt is that people are ****ing nuts wherever you go and they don't have the balls to admit it.


----------



## ropensaddle

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Wait! What!? Bear spray!? Machete!? In public? And I'm nuts!!!???


Gotta be prepared ya know


----------



## jefflovstrom

I guess I will tell you all now, it will be in the industry news soon. 
I have been with Urban Tree Care for almost 17 year's, It was the best job with the best people.
As of September 1st, I no longer work for Urban.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess I will tell you all now, it will be in the industry news soon.
> I have been with Urban Tree Care for almost 17 year's, It was the best job with the best people.
> As of September 1st, I no longer work for Urban.
> Jeff



What's going on, buddy!!??


----------



## JeffGu

jefflovstrom said:


> ...it will be in the industry news soon.



Umm... will it include a mugshot, or is this a more amicable parting of ways?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Gotta be prepared ya know



For the crocodile apocalypse?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> What's going on, buddy!!??



We stole a sailboat and a big bag of meth and are going ahoardin.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I am trying to be positive and to look at it as a good thing.
We were bought by Brightview. They are the largest landscape and tree service in the world.
I am kinda sad, although, we will continue to work as normal for the next couple years as we transfer, 
All employees are retained, I am grandfathered in, so it is like 17 years at Brightview.
I know I can be excited about this, but it will take a little time.
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess I will tell you all now, it will be in the industry news soon.
> I have been with Urban Tree Care for almost 17 year's, It was the best job with the best people.
> As of September 1st, I no longer work for Urban.
> Jeff



Its about time you laid down the steel.
Now to sit and dwell upon the throne of the usurped and count the riches you have fought for.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> We stole a sailboat and a big bag of meth and are going ahoardin.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I am trying to be positive and to look at it as a good thing.
> We were bought by Brightview. They are the largest landscape and tree service in the world.
> I am kinda sad, although, we will continue to work as normal for the next couple years as we transfer,
> All employees are retained, I am grandfathered in, so it is like 17 years at Brightview.
> I know I can be excited about this, but it will take a little time.
> Jeff



Transfer!?

You mean they are making you get a sex change!!!???


----------



## jefflovstrom

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Transfer!?
> 
> You mean they are making you get a sex change!!!???



No Goober, I guess it will take time for everything to change,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Brightview. Huh,, interesting.. makes me think of paving blocks and condos.


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You mean they are making you get a sex change!!!???



Now, Doc... don't go getting your hopes up.


----------



## Jason Douglas

Get out now. Brightview/Brickman is horseshit cutting corners crap work. Low budgets and underbid jobs.

Worked as a sub for them doing PHC years back. Laughably low budgets and "managers" with no plant science background.


----------



## anlrolfe

Yesterday I made a pedestal to hold my sons anvil.
I glued up, laminated and screwed together 2" x 6" and 2" x 8" to make a 2ft high "laminated log"
The Lil-man wants to try his hand at forge and foundry projects so I'm trying to accommodate.
So far it's cheaper than buying an x-box. Next I'll need to get some refractory(stove) brick and make a mini blast furnace.


----------



## 13TreeWorks

anlrolfe said:


> Yesterday I made a pedestal to hold my sons anvil.
> I glued up, laminated and screwed together 2" x 6" and 2" x 8" to make a 2ft high "laminated log"
> The Lil-man wants to try his hand at forge and foundry projects so I'm trying to accommodate.
> So far it's cheaper than buying an x-box. Next I'll need to get some refractory(stove) brick and make a mini blast furnace.
> 
> 
> View attachment 599596


Been watching to many Alec Steel videos on the you tube ehh 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Brightview. Huh,, interesting.. makes me think of paving blocks and condos.




And Mexicans dressed in uniform soes the nice white people don't get scared.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> No Goober, I guess it will take time for everything to change,
> Jeff


keep calm. your ethics will remain the same, just the name on the check will be different.


----------



## JeffGu

jefflovstrom said:


> We were bought by Brightview.


----------



## jefflovstrom

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 599669



Maybe I should not have said anything.
Jeff


----------



## JeffGu

Just teasing you, man... it's all good. I'm sure they're lovely people and will give you a raise, immediately.


----------



## ropensaddle

Jason Douglas said:


> Get out now. Brightview/Brickman is horseshit cutting corners crap work. Low budgets and underbid jobs.
> 
> Worked as a sub for them doing PHC years back. Laughably low budgets and "managers" with no plant science background.


Isn''t that most of corporate America? I mean from what i've seen from most corporations they're structured that way because of insane ceo cost cutters. I saw it coming since the first walmart!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> I am trying to be positive and to look at it as a good thing.
> We were bought by Brightview. They are the largest landscape and tree service in the world.
> I am kinda sad, although, we will continue to work as normal for the next couple years as we transfer,
> All employees are retained, I am grandfathered in, so it is like 17 years at Brightview.
> I know I can be excited about this, but it will take a little time.
> Jeff



I'm going to stick the bolts back in the exhaust manifold of my POS Power Wagon and head back out to that campsite in the Colorado Hills. Maybe even make it up Pike's Peak this time as there were to many dolt headed bikers in town that week. Lottsa lightening up there.

But this time I am gonna get some real drugs, not no crappy ass meth. I'm talking something that will split yer wig and point you in the right direction.

Meet me a CR 77 and 24.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Isn''t that most of corporate America? I mean from what i've seen from most corporations they're structured that way because of insane ceo cost cutters. I saw it coming since the first walmart!



I was thinking maybe instead of Co I find a cool moist cave down in Our Kansas.


----------



## BC WetCoast

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Your personal literacy rate amazes me! no lolling even.
> 
> I am a little dismayed nobody ever figured out who Proteus is.
> 
> And I have always wondered why a guy of yer intellect is playing treeman.



Proteus is from Shakespeare's Two Gentlemen from Verona, where he told lies in an attempt snare his best friend's (Valentine) fiancee, and had Valentine banished from Milan. Saw a local presentation of it last week.

So the big question is, who is the other Gentleman of Verona (Valentine)? Rope? Jeff?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

BC WetCoast said:


> Proteus is from Shakespeare's Two Gentlemen from Verona, where he told lies in an attempt snare his best friend's (Valentine) fiancee, and had Valentine banished from Milan. Saw a local presentation of it last week.
> 
> So the big question is, who is the other Gentleman of Verona (Valentine)? Rope? Jeff?



Whose's Shakespear?


----------



## JeffGu

I'm thinking that perhaps the Dan was going a bit further back in time for his inspiration.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> I'm thinking that perhaps the Dan was going a bit further back in time for his inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 600042




Player Piano Vonnegut 1952.

I'm sure you have read or at least seen the movie Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ValleyFirewood said:


> Customer came back with a 460 Arctic I had worked on a few times in the last year.
> He came earlier this week wanting to sell it. I offered him $250 and a cord of firewood, his wife said no way, we'll sell it on Craig's List. She wanted $600, which wasn't crazy, just I wasn't paying that for a 2nd 460. The one I have mostly collects dust, just easier on my back to run smaller saws... though ive been running a Husqy 288 this week, was a basket case customer gave that put together over the summer.
> 
> Anyhow, he showed up today minus the wife and I'm the owner of the saw.
> 
> He's moving out of country in 2 weeks and no bites on C List. No idea why he wants firewood, but whatever. I was able to bargain it to $200 and a cord of poplar with a little bit of birch, so basically I have $300 into it.



I was asking 400 for 440 mag. They both are around 8 years old. They are dirty and worn but still strong.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Been pretty stormy since I got back.


----------



## tree MDS

Squirrel attack!!
Poor little guy!! We just set them in the woods, hopefully mom comes for them. I almost thought about keeping this one and naming him the MDS.


----------



## JeffGu

Good thing you had your squirrel handling gloves handy. He looks pretty fierce. Looks like he's thinking, _"Set me down, I'm going right for your nuts!"_


----------



## ropensaddle

Today Arkansas tomorrow Alabamy, sat Florida schedule for me it appears


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

ropensaddle said:


> Today Arkansas tomorrow Alabamy, sat Florida schedule for me it appears



What is it that you do?


----------



## OLD OAK

jefflovstrom said:


> I am trying to be positive and to look at it as a good thing.
> We were bought by Brightview. They are the largest landscape and tree service in the world.
> I am kinda sad, although, we will continue to work as normal for the next couple years as we transfer,
> All employees are retained, I am grandfathered in, so it is like 17 years at Brightview.
> I know I can be excited about this, but it will take a little time.
> Jeff


We did some work for them when they were just brickman on some quick jobs and snow contract. Have to say they are The worst people in the world to work for. Mass confusion on all levels. Things like go price this job, ok Price it - get the ok and go to do it and find someone there all ready doing it. And -- Go look at this job and talk to the manager when you get there and he will describe what they want done , Manager says who is this Brickman company and i don't know why they sent you. Snow contract -- pays per inch, Push 12 inch over a 24 hour storm. Call in during storm and get approval . Bill then and 3 month later call my manager who says i have to prove i pushed that much snow. i did and they payed me 5 months later. They still call and every time they do i tell them to go F themselves . Good Luck


----------



## Flint Mitch

Scored a bed full of ash the road crew cut and left. Mostly 8' poles about 8" diameter. Then decided to start splitting the bigger stuff. I'm tired now












Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Flint Mitch said:


> Scored a bed full of ash the road crew cut and left. Mostly 8' poles about 8" diameter. Then decided to start splitting the bigger stuff. I'm tired now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Bigger stuff?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

OLD OAK said:


> We did some work for them when they were just brickman on some quick jobs and snow contract. Have to say they are The worst people in the world to work for. Mass confusion on all levels. Things like go price this job, ok Price it - get the ok and go to do it and find someone there all ready doing it. And -- Go look at this job and talk to the manager when you get there and he will describe what they want done , Manager says who is this Brickman company and i don't know why they sent you. Snow contract -- pays per inch, Push 12 inch over a 24 hour storm. Call in during storm and get approval . Bill then and 3 month later call my manager who says i have to prove i pushed that much snow. i did and they payed me 5 months later. They still call and every time they do i tell them to go F themselves . Good Luck



I would stay away from anybody who would stick an illegal alien in a uniform and try to pass him off as well adjusted contributor to society.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

On my trip to Co I did notice all the dead ash trees along the way. It truly is quite a thing to see.


----------



## Flint Mitch

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Bigger stuff?


The stuff I split in half nothing was really "big"

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## domonick

Sat in the house for hours without power lol


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Can't get a pic because the computers are run by Satan.
> 
> Its a 2007 Bandit 90 xp with a 4 cylinder diesel engine. Under 500 hours. I bought it new in 2007. It needs a tach. The paint is still Ok and it runs fine. Kinda small I know.



I'm Interested.

Use the device you are on to post pics, when you get a chance, please.


----------



## hseII

JeffGu said:


> a really bad Sergio Leone spaghetti western.



Blasphemy!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

hseII said:


> I'm Interested.
> 
> Use the device you are on to post pics, when you get a chance, please.



I used to be able but something is weird.

I can't even copy and paste.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

hseII said:


> I'm Interested.
> 
> Use the device you are on to post pics, when you get a chance, please.



Just picture it in your head. The paint is in pretty good shape. Its a chipper for ****'s sake.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Sergio Leone!??

See? This is why I don't want to leave the house.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

If anybody is interested:

I have the an entire collection of S.L. in paperback. From the sound of it, its worth more than my CHIPPAH!

I read a few paragraphs. It would suit ya'll.
2500?


----------



## beastmaster

Im doing a job at the citys golf course for the next couple weeks. 
So i have a branch on this big elm to remove. Its 50 ft out on this leader that juts out at a steep angle. I break out the throw ball and take two shoots at it. Im aiming for a small hole up there. I see this guy watching me. As i get ready to try again he walks over and asks what im trying to do. I give a short description of what i hope will happen, and throw the ball again. Bam dead on for once. I run my rope up, put on my gear and SRT right to the branch. I cut it and come down. The old guy is inpressed. Took pictured.
Come to find out he's the city manager. Nice. 
Im glad it didn't take 20 throws to hit my mark.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Had a little alone time since I'm currently unemployed 

So I made a little noise with the Dolikita noodling up a few rounds






Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben84

Drove from Pittsburgh, to Edmore, Michigan and back for this


----------



## no tree to big

Had an interesting conversation with my boss yesterday... i might be moving and moving on to bigger and better things i might get a company escalade out of the deal. Which got me wondering, since Jeff got bought out does he still get to drive the company escalade? It has me worried, I couldn't sleep last night! I mean about Jeff, you can't just take a guys wheels!


I musta been really sleep deprived because I went out for a leasurly stroll today and somehow ended up coming home with a 2005 gto. While cruising on the highway I started wondering how a person who drives a corvette could ever be the guy doing 5 under the limit. Like I'm not even touching the gas and I'm doing 55 do these guys ride the brake? Any who got to get back to practicing for my career as a jimmy Johns delivery driver.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmaple

Ben84 said:


> Drove from Pittsburgh, to Edmore, Michigan and back for thisView attachment 601895


I have one of those for my mini. Love it, sturdy and rugged. Never had a problem other than self inflicted. Didn't lock the mounting pins and the unit fell off the mounting plate. I guess the hydraulic fittings weren't meant to hold that much weight. Oops.


----------



## rbtree

jomoco said:


> I move at about the rate of a tree sloth myself these days.
> 
> Jomoco



Join da crowd..... I was a gazelle....now trending toward the turtle side....


----------



## jomoco

Hey!

Being a has been?

Beats the hell outta being a never was!

Where's my toggle switch!!

Where's my trigger!!

Each day I grow older!!

As these trees get bigger!!

Jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Had an interesting conversation with my boss yesterday... i might be moving and moving on to bigger and better things i might get a company escalade out of the deal. Which got me wondering, since Jeff got bought out does he still get to drive the company escalade? It has me worried, I couldn't sleep last night! I mean about Jeff, you can't just take a guys wheels!
> 
> 
> I musta been really sleep deprived because I went out for a leasurly stroll today and somehow ended up coming home with a 2005 gto. While cruising on the highway I started wondering how a person who drives a corvette could ever be the guy doing 5 under the limit. Like I'm not even touching the gas and I'm doing 55 do these guys ride the brake? Any who got to get back to practicing for my career as a jimmy Johns delivery driver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Ha ha, Brightview uses Ford, I hope it will not be a F150, 
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

I am going to trade in all my tree stuff and start running hot shot loads around the country.

My Power Wagon is in the shop with the heads off. I took it in to get the exhaust manifold gaskets replaced and the next thing you know...

I guess some bolts broke off in the head, the mechanic broke his extractor off in one of the holes. They pulled both heads and gave me a Frontier.

I guess I will have to trade the Power Wagon in for something with a diesel and a manual transmission. It's warranty runs out at the end of this month I don't want to be caught dead with that POS without a warranty.

Hoping to get something brand new to pull trailers. But if I come across a decent enough older Powerstroke I might bite. I hear DEF is a PITA.

I have been poking around Manheim car auctions and am thinking of a car trailer that can hold a few vehicles. 

Hoping to come across a skinny chick a few years younger than me and maybe with some kind of addiction that won't have any problems riding shotgun. I don't care if she has all of her teeth and as long as she can drive forward on an interstate I don't anticipate to much hardship.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Walnuts seem huge this year. I was just out blowing my driveway and such, they are like softballs.

This shiny white Nissan Frontier they gave as a loaner is completely ensplatulated with nasty rotten walnut matter. I didn't even park it under the trees! The walnuts bounce! I just saw one hit the pavement and bounce 5 feet and land on the hood leaving a **** brown and green stain.


----------



## jomoco

It's the Manchineel tree next for you Doc!



Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> It's the Manchineel tree next for you Doc!
> 
> 
> 
> Jomoco




The walnuts are big as **** but not one single apple.

The apple trees lost their leaves in the summer. Global warming.


----------



## jefflovstrom

DEF is cheap enough;;
Jeff


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jefflovstrom said:


> DEF is cheap enough;;
> Jeff



I have no idea. But I heard the thing won't run without it.


----------



## Ben84

Oldmaple said:


> I have one of those for my mini. Love it, sturdy and rugged. Never had a problem other than self inflicted. Didn't lock the mounting pins and the unit fell off the mounting plate. I guess the hydraulic fittings weren't meant to hold that much weight. Oops.



This is for an ASV RT-30 I'll post a pic, supposed to get it in this week.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Jeez! The guys at the Hot Shot Forum jess tell you how to do their jobs. Not like here where you have to know which end of the saw to use before you get laughed at.

They would certainly laugh at me if they found out I was planning to haul loads with a 2500 gas motor!

I think as soon as the kid comes back from wherever he is and puts the heads back on the Power Wagon I am gonna trade it for a hauler truck.

I will run with the Power Wagon at first though. I plan to start with lighter loads but the truck is easily overloaded with a big trailer and you need a big trailer.

And a LOT of REALLY expensive INSURANCE.

I almost think I should stay in Treework but move to some other sort of position but I really don't think I would want to. Besides, who would hire me?

And who would I want to hire me?

Over the years I have looked into other positions in this field and not much seemed like direction I wanted to go.

So I am gonna get a Hot Shot truck and whore myself out to drive around the country sides.

Converting a CHIPPAH into a trailer sounds like a fun challenge. I like trailers!


----------



## jomoco

Ha!

Don't matter if yur gadabout's an ugly beater, if yu cain't deliver?

Stay outta the fray Doc!

I spent an hour with my good buddy Marvin today!

A fantastic friend, but a pain in the neck!

I hope your helicoils hold!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> Ha!
> 
> Don't matter if yur gadabout's an ugly beater, if yu cain't deliver?
> 
> Stay outta the fray Doc!
> 
> I spent an hour with my good buddy Marvin today!
> 
> A fantastic friend, but a pain in the neck!
> 
> I hope your helicoils hold!
> 
> Jomoco



Its not that its ugly, its just got no balls cause its gas and only a 2500.

And now there is a chance the exhaust manifolds will just blow right the hell off cause of the helicoils!

I wish you didn't say that.

I went to the shop last Thursday to grab the Bobcat key out of the truck and the kid had the one head and plastic intake manifold on the floor in the footpath.

I went back on Monday to grab a trailer connector and the head they sent to the machine shop ( a dude who works at Napa and does machine work on the side) was left sitting on a tire looking filthy and not even some kind of container.

The rocker arm assemblies where laid out on the tail gate which was full of wood chips and other debris.

I figure that these are delicate parts, I wouldn't put a head on a floor for days on end or let one travel without a suitable container just as I wouldn't climb with one tie in or **** 20 dollar whores.

I didn't look at the machine bolt holes cause everything was such a mess just laying around on the floor.

What kind of ****** puts cylinder heads on the floor?

I called the manager and tried my best to communicate my concern but he just gave me a bunch of lines trying to placate me.

I did my best to thank him for all his hard work and not beat his head in while screaming, " GET MY CYLINDER HEADS OFF YER ****ING FLOOR *******"

Turns out that I used to work "around" one of the service writers at this dealership. It was 20 or so years ago and at Ford, now he is at Dodge kissing the same ass and twice as fat.

I think about these things and maybe I shouldn't be trying to drive an Motor Carrier around.

I like the idea, same as I like the idea of climbing trees but when you have to listen to the BS it will kill you.

I have been going over scenarios in my head:

Shipper: It only weighs 25000!

Hauler: No problem, just sign this affidavit... 

Shipper: You're crazy and need a mental health professional because you don't believe me!


----------



## JeffGu

DR. P. Proteus said:


> You're crazy and need a mental health professional...



Wait a minute, Doc... the guy speaks the gospel truth and you're complaining?


----------



## tree MDS

Fun tree today for a change. Had my favorite old 372, razor sharp, weather was strange and a little windy with whatever storm was off in the distance. Just an all around cool day to make some nice cuts.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

JeffGu said:


> Wait a minute, Doc... the guy speaks the gospel truth and you're complaining?



Not so. I try to take jokes like that with a grain of salt. I know I am pretty ****ed up BUT also know that everything else is also.

Anyway:

I wonder if Murphy is down there grinding stumps. What a mess that sounds like.
The only reason he would go down there is because he is crazy... like everything else.

Anyway:

If anybody wants any meth or anything just go down to Colorado Springs and see Bob. He is wearing a polka dot dress and is drunk, stoned and armed to the teeth. Good deal on meth though.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 602788
> View attachment 602789
> Fun tree today for a change. Had my favorite old 372, razor sharp, weather was strange and a little windy with whatever storm was off in the distance. Just an all around cool day to make some nice cuts.



I've tried a 372 just as I have tried guys in polka dot dresses. I have to say that little saw does cut like a mofo and weighs less than Bob.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

After seeing that dude in the polka dot dress, well, uh, um, it will NEVER go away. I have to keep bringing it up, its quite appalling I understand. Once I realized that the person wearing that polka dot dress was a man I didn't want to have sex with it. I just want to express that here and now but if the faggot offered a couple bucks things might have been different.

Anyway:

I have trying to sleep like Morticia Adams. Usually I wind up curled up with 16 pillows, a migraine and tingling sensations in adverse parts of my body... kinda like when I was hanging out with Bob.

To sleep prone, on the back, straight, spread out, arms at my side; I have been striving.

I have been working to do this as of late and it really has made a noticeable difference and not only with Bob.

I really want to curl up in odd positions but fight to lay on my back and let my everything relax in prone. I did it from 3am to 11am today and felt a lot looser... in the neck and shoulders.

I think Michael Jackson was onto to something with his sleep chamber.

I used to try and prop myself into comfortable positions when I was married but she cried sexual assault.

I dream differently sleeping in this position. I keep having to remind myself not to move. Its not a deep sleep but it is more of a physical relaxant.

Does anybody know what I am talking about or I am crazy or yer stupid?


----------



## JeffGu

Umm...


----------



## treebilly

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 602788
> View attachment 602789
> Fun tree today for a change. Had my favorite old 372, razor sharp, weather was strange and a little windy with whatever storm was off in the distance. Just an all around cool day to make some nice cuts.



Nice to do a live tree for a change isn't it! So tired of dead ash removals.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Well, so far the kid didn't bolt the dipstick tube back on and just left it flopping around. So now I get to sit up here at this Dodge dealer while they attempt to rig it cause it bolts to a stud on the exhaust manifold and they didn't get the kid a stud to do that with.

Did that make sense?

I dunno either.


----------



## gorman

Got to remove a smallish sycamore and low and behold the water shut off valve was abutting the trunk. Had to grind around with the help of my spotter.


----------



## treebilly

At least the tree didn't completely engulf it. Thank the lord those are just risers. The gas and water company are usually understanding when I grind one off. Most of the time it's gas but I'm working for them so they can turn someone's gas off.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I took a small crew to Fort Rosecrans National Cemetery yesterday for Saluting Branches. 

It was a beautiful day, Jeff


----------



## domonick

HAhah Sweet pic that squirrel really seems pretty calm


----------



## jomoco

Brought my 200T back from the grave!

It's alive!

Enough spare pieces parts layin about in boxes to resurrect the dead!

Ten dolla head gasket's all it took!

Runs suspiciously good for a frankensteinian conglomeration of used parts.

Yahoo!

Jomoco


----------



## Oldmaple

Always good to have an old friend nearby. Kind of like comfort food.


jomoco said:


> View attachment 606460
> Brought my 200T back from the grave!
> 
> It's alive!
> 
> Enough spare pieces parts layin about in boxes to resurrect the dead!
> 
> Ten dolla head gasket's all it took!
> 
> Runs suspiciously good for a frankensteinian conglomeration of used parts.
> 
> Yahoo!
> 
> Jomoco


----------



## treebilly

Congrats Jomo. I was looking at the pic and knew that was no 020. Same airbox but no 020 had flippy caps. I still love my 020 and 3 200's. My first gen 201 ain't so bad either after the factory mods, a timing advance, and muffler mod. The new tc's are close but still not equal


----------



## jomoco

I'm goin electric, any second now!

Might be a Stihl.

I'm mighty fond of my 020T AVE magnesium cased powerhouse too, despite its finickiness n clunkiness!

I'm gettin good at resurrecting old workhorses with helicoils n inserts!

It amazes me how long a stock pro Stihl or Husky two stroke motor will last with good maintenance habits.

Jomoco


----------



## gorman

Demoing a woodsman tomorrow. I need another chipper and this thing doesn’t even have 300 hrs on it. 169hp John Deere. Can’t wait.


----------



## jomoco

Sweet!

Jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

Just cruisin along in the country rollin about 130 then the road starts rollin, I go up the road goes down I'm still Goin up. that's the first time I ever jumped my car, It was awesome haha but kinda think i shouldn't do that no more. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

After running a 12” chipper for 12 years I try a 15” one for two weeks and I’m all like





We are doing 3 hundo more a day one some jobs. It’s crazy. I’m frustrated I didn’t do this sooner.


----------



## hseII

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I am going to trade in all my tree stuff and start running hot shot loads around the country.
> 
> My Power Wagon is in the shop with the heads off. I took it in to get the exhaust manifold gaskets replaced and the next thing you know...
> 
> I guess some bolts broke off in the head, the mechanic broke his extractor off in one of the holes. They pulled both heads and gave me a Frontier.
> 
> I guess I will have to trade the Power Wagon in for something with a diesel and a manual transmission. It's warranty runs out at the end of this month I don't want to be caught dead with that POS without a warranty.
> 
> Hoping to get something brand new to pull trailers. But if I come across a decent enough older Powerstroke I might bite. I hear DEF is a PITA.
> 
> I have been poking around Manheim car auctions and am thinking of a car trailer that can hold a few vehicles.
> 
> Hoping to come across a skinny chick a few years younger than me and maybe with some kind of addiction that won't have any problems riding shotgun. I don't care if she has all of her teeth and as long as she can drive forward on an interstate I don't anticipate to much hardship.



2012-2013 Dodge with the Aisin Transmission. 

DEF isn’t bad, & according to my mechanic, is more desirable than the 2010-2011 pre DEF.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just checking in,, So many 'Beautiful day's!',,
Still read all of you all's post's,,
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast

Jeff
How's the transition going?


----------



## jefflovstrom

BC WetCoast said:


> Jeff
> How's the transition going?


Pretty smooth, most changes will happen in January,
I know I get 5 weeks of paid vacation a year and 9 paid holidays, so that is cool.
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

Them's some damn fine "paid leave" benefits. Who pays for that kind of time off?


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> Them's some damn fine "paid leave" benefits. Who pays for that kind of time off?



The company that bought us.
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

That would probably buy my loyalty.


----------



## BC WetCoast

In reality, the customers pay for that time off.


----------



## jefflovstrom

BC WetCoast said:


> In reality, the customers pay for that time off.



they pay for quality, yup
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Bennies are nice ain't they? Take advantage of that Jeff. I use every single PTO day they give me. Not five weeks worth, but then again I don't have 45 years in yet either.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Bennies are nice ain't they? Take advantage of that Jeff. I use every single PTO day they give me. Not five weeks worth, but then again I don't have 45 years in yet either.



Lol. Jeff came to cali on one of those Viking ships with the dragon head at the front.


----------



## earlthegoat2

Cedar removal.....from my own yard this time. Been putting it off for too long. Only 25 feet tall but I climbed it anyway. You can see the rot in the logs.


----------



## mattfr12

gorman said:


> Demoing a woodsman tomorrow. I need another chipper and this thing doesn’t even have 300 hrs on it. 169hp John Deere. Can’t wait.


I got the 18x and we beat the crap out of it that's a good chipper. You can get smoking deals on them.


----------



## gorman

I found out why not to hire friends for business projects. I had 60 thousand dollars stolen from me. Take heed people.


----------



## jefflovstrom

rico11764 said:


> Fun 210 ft Redwood top and drop.
> View attachment 610190
> View attachment 610187
> View attachment 610188
> View attachment 610189




This is one I will refrain from commenting on,don't wanna get banned, and I would if I commented,
Jeff


----------



## rico11764

I deleted the post so you won’t get banned Jeff. Feel free to pm me with your issues if you want.


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> This is one I will refrain from commenting on,don't wanna get banned, and I would if I commented,
> Jeff



Was it the insurance comment that's got you all riled up?


----------



## Zale

gorman said:


> I found out why not to hire friends for business projects. I had 60 thousand dollars stolen from me. Take heed people.



Sorry to hear that. Every time I mixed business with friends, it never ended well.


----------



## Zale

rico11764 said:


> I imagine it was my lack of PPE. Gets them riled up every time.



Probably that also. What's the down side of wearing PPE for you?


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> I found out why not to hire friends for business projects. I had 60 thousand dollars stolen from me. Take heed people.



wow, don't get mad at me, but I thought you knew better than that, 
Jeff , dang sorry man,


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Was it the insurance comment that's got you all riled up?



nah, not that, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

rico11764 said:


> I deleted the post so you won’t get banned Jeff. Feel free to pm me with your issues if you want.



Thanks, I will go back to my corner and try to be quiet,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> wow, don't get mad at me, but I thought you knew better than that,
> Jeff , dang sorry man,



Yea, I do deserve that. It sucks not being able to trust people.


----------



## rico11764

jefflovstrom said:


> This is one I will refrain from commenting on,don't wanna get banned, and I would if I commented,
> Jeff



Since you seem to be the self-ordained, all knowing tree expert around here, how about you stop being so coy and tell us what your issues are with my deleted post. Is it the fact that we hit the head of a nail with both the top and the spar thats got your shorts in a knot? Maybe its because we didn't break or waste a single board-foot of this beautiful and very valuable wood in the process? Could it be that 2 ugly old men getting the job done in under 3 hours is what got you all riled up? I for one am mystified! If it is as I suspect my lack of PPE that rubbed you wrong you can save your breath. After 40 years of working in the woods I can say the only real injury I sustained was early in my career while I was wearing all the PPE a man could ever want. Lucky for me an old-time hook tender in Alaska took me under his wing and among other things taught me to use my skills and senses to keep me safe. I have been practicing what he preached for over 38 yrs and it has keep me safe, injury free, productive, and pretty as ever. Excuse me if I don't buy into the standard ideas of safety and exercise my right to choose a different path. As they say "The Proof's in the Puddin," brother. I am living proof that there are other ways and sometimes better ways of doing things!


----------



## tree MDS

Lol... jesus, look at the bark on that thing!


----------



## rico11764

tree MDS said:


> Lol... jesus, look at the bark on that thing!


Glad you enjoyed the picture! I got a thread (Work Photos from the Redwoods) over at the Picture Forum of some of our work. Nothing special. Just a couple old knuckleheads wreaking trees, skidding logs and milling lumber.


----------



## tree MDS

rico11764 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the picture! I got a thread (Work Photos from the Redwoods) over at the Picture Forum of some of our work. Nothing special. Just a couple old knuckleheads wreaking trees, skidding logs and milling lumber.



I just finished reading/looking at the thread. Pretty impressive stuff, man! Very cool pics.


----------



## rico11764

tree MDS said:


> I just finished reading/looking at the thread. Pretty impressive stuff, man! Very cool pics.


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

rico11764 said:


> Since you seem to be the self-ordained, all knowing tree expert around here, how about you stop being so coy and tell us what your issues are with my deleted post. Is it the fact that we hit the head of a nail with both the top and the spar thats got your shorts in a knot? Maybe its because we didn't break or waste a single board-foot of this beautiful and very valuable wood in the process? Could it be that 2 ugly old men getting the job done in under 3 hours is what got you all riled up? I for one am mystified! If it is as I suspect my lack of PPE that rubbed you wrong you can save your breath. After 40 years of working in the woods I can say the only real injury I sustained was early in my career while I was wearing all the PPE a man could ever want. Lucky for me an old-time hook tender in Alaska took me under his wing and among other things taught me to use my skills and senses to keep me safe. I have been practicing what he preached for over 38 yrs and it has keep me safe, injury free, productive, and pretty as ever. Excuse me if I don't buy into the standard ideas of safety and exercise my right to choose a different path. As they say "The Proof's in the Puddin," brother. I am living proof that there are other ways and sometimes better ways of doing things!
> 
> 
> View attachment 610745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 610704




lol, nah, I like your picks but I cringe at some, and yes it is the lack of PPE,
I quess having 16 guys to supervise, I will always be a PPE guy,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> lol, nah, I like your picks but I cringe at some, and yes it is the lack of PPE,
> I quess having 16 guys to supervise, I will always be a PPE guy,
> Jeff



I never used to wear a hard hat back in the day. I always managed to keep myself from getting clobbered somehow too. So I guess I hear what the dude is saying. That said, now that I've been wearing a petzl with chin strap for quite a few years, it has saved me from getting my skull (probably) cracked at least two times. So I guess I see both sides.

The pics are definitely cool though, so wtf cares. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I never used to wear a hard hat back in the day. I always managed to keep myself from getting clobbered somehow too. So I guess I hear what the dude is saying. That said, now that I've been wearing a petzl with chin strap for quite a few years, it has saved me from getting my skull (probably) cracked at least two times. So I guess I see both sides.
> 
> The pics are definitely cool though, so wtf cares. lol



That is all I was saying, if you are a pro you should show it, or at least promote it or post a disclaimer.
Jeff


----------



## rico11764

jefflovstrom said:


> That is all I was saying, if you are a pro you should show it, or at least promote it or post a disclaimer.
> Jeff


I just happen to be a pro who chooses not to wear PPE (except chainsaw pants). Does that diminish my skills or lessen the quality of my work? I say no, as the skillset and the years of experience are found in the man not the PPE. I have mad respect for you running a 16 man crew and keeping them all safe. I sure hope they are paying you well because you are certainly earning it!


----------



## tree MDS

Finished up the paperwork on "Daddy" today.


----------



## 661Joe

tree MDS said:


> Finished up the paperwork on "Daddy" today.
> View attachment 612731
> 
> View attachment 612732
> View attachment 612733
> View attachment 612735


What size? I like it looks good double break over center? Single man bucket? Material handler? Cmon dont tease us...


----------



## treebilly

Nice! Who built it for you? 4 wheel drive? That's what I'm after!!


----------



## 661Joe

treebilly said:


> Nice! Who built it for you? 4 wheel drive? That's what I'm after!!


He just left us to drool


----------



## 661Joe

@tree MDS is toying with us


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Nice! Who built it for you? 4 wheel drive? That's what I'm after!!



Feva (Utility One Source). 4x4 with cummins ISL 330hp and Allison 3500 trans. I had the more aggressive 6.17 ratio gears put in it too. We have a lot of hills around here. 

75' work height, joe. Over center booms.


----------



## 661Joe

tree MDS said:


> Feva (Utility One Source). 4x4 with cummins ISL 330hp and Allison 3500 trans. I had the more aggressive 6.17 ratio gears put in it too. We have a lot of hills around here.
> 
> 75' work height, joe. Over center booms.


Nice reach out there and touch something.. ran a 115' but the truck its self was so damn big forget about useing it in neighborhood's. A 75' is the sweet spot between height and truck size.. congrats and good luck. Maybe one day ill own my own brand new truck.. Stay safe


----------



## treebilly

I just spent a lot of time talking with UOS at the tcia expo. Glad to know you're happy with it. Congrats


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I just spent a lot of time talking with UOS at the tcia expo. Glad to know you're happy with it. Congrats



I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't really say. Should be here next week sometime.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, so I can't really say. Should be here next week sometime.



Now you’re going to need a bigger chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Now you’re going to need a bigger chipper.



Nah. Mine still rips as good as new. Just did blades, bolts and anvil. 

That is a sweet machine you picked up, though!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Nah. Mine still rips as good as new. Just did blades, bolts and anvil.
> 
> That is a sweet machine you picked up, though!!



I hearya. With that new truck you’re gonna have material coming down much quicker. I didn’t quite realize the bottleneck I had with my chipper until I demoed a bigger one. If you ever get a chance to run a bigger one with a winch do it. You’ll be filling your trucks in no time.


----------



## tree MDS

Believe me, there's no "bottleneck" at my chipper, but I hear you.


----------



## Erwin

TreeMDS, Love the look of your newer model 250XP. looks like it has all the options possible, winch, discharge hydraulic, hydraulic yoke, soft hatch opening, autofeeder, sure the biggest diesel engine too (can't see). in comparison, my 94 250 looks so bare bone, but, as clean, straight and as pretty as a new one. I do have the yoke and a 4 cylinder Cummins turbo diesel.


----------



## Erwin

Quad feeding motors or just two like mine?


----------



## tree MDS

Erwin said:


> TreeMDS, Love the look of your newer model 250XP. looks like it has all the options possible, winch, discharge hydraulic, hydraulic yoke, soft hatch opening, autofeeder, sure the biggest diesel engine too (can't see). in comparison, my 94 250 looks so bare bone, but, as clean, straight and as pretty as a new one. I do have the yoke and a 4 cylinder Cummins turbo diesel.



Mine isn't that new either. It's an 04 that we repainted. It's does have every option pretty much - quad rollers, super-sized indeed, hyd chute, winch,, the JD 125 turbo. I love that chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

Erwin said:


> Quad feeding motors or just two like mine?



Quad rollers, but only two hyd. motors. The second set is chain driven off the other shaft.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
A hot 97 degrees beautiful day,
should cool down by a couple degrees for Thanksgiving,
Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

It was a beautiful 40* here today. Found out the wheel bearings on my log splitter were bad so I replaced those tonight after work. Getting a good start on a case of beer. Have a great holiday!


----------



## tree MDS

Flew out of Hartford yesterday at 2:30 pm to pick this up in Virginia for 7:00. Then drove straight through, got back around 7:30 or 8:30 this am. I think I had like four peanut butter cups, a snickers and four waters the whole way. I'm gonna make up for it in a bit here, though! 

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## tree MDS

One more. Thing seems pretty damn sweet so far..


----------



## treebilly




----------



## Erwin

As a small outfit, I'm grateful to have a not so high bucket truck. Would b nice to have one with that elevator or would b even better to have a spider lift, OR, would b the best to have the ultimate thing, the Treemek! I'm thankful for what I have. Congratulations TreeMDS, very very happy for u.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> One more. Thing seems pretty damn sweet so far..
> View attachment 614382


looks like a beautiful truck, paul.


----------



## gorman

It’s about time the Mds upped his game. The only thing he needs now is to keep his pants from getting tight around the waist.


----------



## tree MDS

This thing...

And I just hit the low range button on the dash, and the thing just idled off the plywood - my foot didn't even touch the pedal. Very happy with it so far! I can see why these things cost what they do!

Not to beat you guys over the head with pics, but it really is totally awesome. Lol


----------



## Zale

It's always fun playing with new toys.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Got six palms to remove and stump grind,
This will be an expensive dump bill,
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Just wait for the lawn crew to show up and throw it on their trucks. Aren't they supposed to maintain the grasses?


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Got six palms to remove and stump grind,
> This will be an expensive dump bill,
> Jeff
> View attachment 614990
> View attachment 614992




You should of seen the trunk wiggle under this load,,


----------



## treebilly

Where is the lowering device? I have no idea about palms but doesn't that put a lot of side force on the spar doing it that way?


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Where is the lowering device? I have no idea about palms but doesn't that put a lot of side force on the spar doing it that way?



I’m gonna have to write jeff up for that.


----------



## tree MDS

Got the new truck lettered. Just saying.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

*whadja do today?*

I cut a load of firewood,







SR


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Where is the lowering device? I have no idea about palms but doesn't that put a lot of side force on the spar doing it that way?



Used a port o wrap, and yeah, lots of side force, but palms are tough, 
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

Any reason they didn't run it straight down the trunk? I'm just curious. 
Beautiful day here in Ohio. Started out a frosty 26* F and went to 55 and sunny. Walked around outside mostly and looked at all the work I need to get done ( some other day).


----------



## Zale

You don't want rats falling on you.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> You don't want rats falling on you.


 
LMAO!! Don't forget the snakes and parrots either!!


----------



## gorman

Passed by our a larger competitor yesterday and they had a 38t crane, rear mount, chip truck and pickup parked in the middle of the road with no traffic detail. One of the guys didn’t set the parking brake and his truck rolled away from him and lightly hit the trunk in front. My guy hit one of their mirrors to avoid a head on with another on the way out and had to get the cops down. Again no traffic detail. That same company had a worker paralyzed by a truck that rolled away cause someone didn’t set the maxis some years ago.


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Used a port o wrap, and yeah, lots of side force, but palms are tough,
> Jeff



we wanted to keep the porty and rope away from the drop zone,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> we wanted to keep the porty and rope away from the drop zone,
> Jeff



How many days it take you to think that one up!!?? Lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> How many days it take you to think that one up!!?? Lol.



LOL,, good one.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Tundra ready!! Lol. Well, not really, but whatever, got bills to pay. They do look pretty cool together.


----------



## capetrees

Never seen someone get such a huge boner over his own trucks. Your going to fade the paint from all the flashes you take.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Played with some boxelder with a couple Jreds. So much sap it was like cutting ice. No more boxies hanging over buddies driveway.


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Never seen someone get such a huge boner over his own trucks. Your going to fade the paint from all the flashes you take.



Oh, don't be such a Negative Nancy! The thread was looking a little dead, so I stopped in to talk about what I did today. ****ed with snow, as we had our first storm.


----------



## Zale

He's just jealous you got a bright shiny new toy to play with.


----------



## tree MDS

Yep. No fancy toys today. Just a big ash and some cold ass weather - and 30 years of bad ass climber kicking some tree ass. Just saying.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

All I did was burn my brush pile and help haul some windows for a neighbor. Now Smokey laundry duty!


----------



## capetrees

Zale said:


> He's just jealous you got a bright shiny new toy to play with.


If I want a new truck, I'll go buy one. They make them every day and they're all for sale.

Shiny doesn't make the tree come down any faster.


----------



## Zale

Yep, jealous.


----------



## capetrees

no, realist


----------



## Zale

That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## tree MDS

I think talking about how shiny the paint is kinda misses the point of what the truck is all about, but whatever.

If I remember correctly, Cape doesn't even do trees full time, he's just moonlighting, so that kinda says it all. Lol.

But I try and stay away from conflict and negativity these days,, it's not worth the stress.


----------



## treebilly

I like your shiney truck. Heck mines 12 years old but still shiney and I like it. All it's been for two weeks in a large mobile toolbox and sits on the road while I climb in the no heavy objects allowed to even look at the lawn area. No pics because the customer asked that none are taken on his property. He's paying for two weeks of work so I'll oblige


----------



## tree MDS

I take pride in my work. Whether it's bucket job, crane job, or wraptoring 75' up a tree to rip it apart with (or without) the grcs. I guess having nice looking equipment reflects that attitude. To each his own.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, I forgot the pruning,, I do that too. Lol


----------



## treebilly

Here's a pic that is from another job but basically what I'm dealing with. About 40 dead ash and not one mark in the lawn and they want very little disturbance to the woods. So felling whole is not an option. It's been fun


----------



## Jed1124

Zale said:


> Yep, jealous.


I am. That's probably the best setups you can get in a bucket.
Damn pretty too.


----------



## gorman

Filled up the trailer with stump grindings and the battery died while letting it down. Thought it was gravity down. Oh well. Guess I gotta rub one out dreaming of MDS’s new truck.


----------



## Oldmaple

gorman said:


> Filled up the trailer with stump grindings and the battery died while letting it down. Thought it was gravity down. Oh well. Guess I gotta rub one out dreaming of MDS’s new truck.



How do you luck out with the battery dying with it coming down? Mine always dies going up, which is good I suppose, then I get more exercise pitchforking the load off.


----------



## gorman

Oldmaple said:


> How do you luck out with the battery dying with it coming down? Mine always dies going up, which is good I suppose, then I get more exercise pitchforking the load off.



I waited a minute and tried it again and miraculously it had just enough juice to move that solenoid so I could let it down. I was befuddled for a bit.


----------



## tree MDS

I like the newer equipment that I do have. Even just coming back a half hour from that climbing gig I've been picking away at in the new chip truck. What a nice thing to get into the ram with the Cummins/aissin combo. Things like nascar in a chip truck (not to mention power everything) and the heat will melt your face off. To me, working with the newer stuff is just another part of the journey through my tree "career" (for lack of a better word). I like it. Shiny new equipment keeps it fresh.


----------



## rico11764

A quick little video plug for the Monkey beaver Saddle. What a Kick-Ass saddle!


----------



## Neckerson

Tested out some Poison Ivy with my favorite piece of shiny stuff...


----------



## gorman

Had to take the cab over to the dealer yesterday afternoon due to it “telling” me to do so. Today we got snow so I took my loader off the trailer to plow and it wouldn’t move the second it came the ramps. So after two hours of trying to hoist it onto the trailer i caller a wrecker. 

At least the cabover is under warranty.


----------



## jefflovstrom

What a beautiful day!,
Dang 82 degrees and calm,
I put one of my crews on a eucalyptus removal, the HOA wanted it done right away because of our weather conditions, 
Only 3 company's bid this job, we were one, the other two said that it could not be done done without a crane, too dangerous to climb,
So, we got it and had it down in one day and the HOA took picks during the job and I think she sent them to the other two company's that need a crane,
It was a beautiful day and no drama, just a dead euc,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> What a beautiful day!,
> Dang 82 degrees and calm,
> I put one of my crews on a eucalyptus removal, the HOA wanted it done right away because of our weather conditions,
> Only 3 company's bid this job, we were one, the other two said that it could not be done done without a crane, too dangerous to climb,
> So, we got it and had it down in one day and the HOA took picks during the job and I think she sent them to the other two company's that need a crane,
> It was a beautiful day and no drama, just a dead euc,,
> Jeff
> View attachment 618748
> 
> View attachment 618747


----------



## jefflovstrom

So, I dont want to hear about stubs and flush cuts, those were rigging point's over a propane tank, I ain't stupid,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

Why not use a crane?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Why not use a crane?



Didn't you listen? He used the stubs.


----------



## jefflovstrom

lol, they did not have the budget for it, it would of had to be a big crane because of far away the set up would be, and permits for lane closure.
Jeff


----------



## Neckerson

Watched a crane operator play with his phone for a couple hours... I mean come on!


----------



## treebilly

I've never dealt with euc's but from what I've seen they are some tough bastids even when long dead. Plenty stable to rig from. Tell the guys nice job Jeff.
And it was a beautiful day. 
My day went great. Finished off an 8 day job for some wealthy person that really cares about his grass and surrounding woods. Had a 80 ' poplar with an old wound that hollowed out at 10' up and a dead ash that was approaching 100'. Easy peasy. Went up remotely tied in on the poplar and made a few cuts rigging it down to a spar and same on the ash. Only bad thing was it was 7*F when I saddled up this morning and the mini didn't want to wake up very nicely.


----------



## tree MDS

Back at this place today for more winter games, tree style. This tall skinny ash got short real quick. Shot a line like 75 - 80' up in it and dragged myself, a saw and two ropes (plus wraptor line and climb line) up through a forsythia bush and a mid sized spruce and topped it in one cut. Rigged a couple logs after that and then chunked it down with a 372. This place has been a pretty cool job aside from the weather. We did a good sized maple here at another area too. All climbing.

I love how some people seem think I don't climb anymore just because I have a bucket truck (or two), makes me laugh. One does not simply forget how to be bad ass. lol,, just saying.


----------



## JeffGu




----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Not really, just talking shop.

Too bad they don't make a pic of a miniature with the same caption. That'd be my come back for ya.


----------



## tree MDS

Gorman likes, anyway....


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Gorman likes, anyway....



What did he type to search for that gif?
“Dicks with measuring instruments..”


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> What did he type to search for that gif?
> “Dicks with measuring instruments..”



Lmao! I'm sure lots of other things of interest "popped" up for him as well...


----------



## tree MDS

Took a few pics just for my boy Cape today. Lol.


----------



## Zale

Show off.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Lmao! I'm sure lots of other things of interest "popped" up for him as well...



I just got this.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 619497
> View attachment 619501
> View attachment 619502
> Took a few pics just for my boy Cape today. Lol.


----------



## epicklein22

Haven't been on for a while. Still slaying trees. Upgraded a lot of equipment, but not MDS style. Bought a newer dump truck, chipper winch, helmets with sena communication systems, BMG rake and a newer mini skid with BMG off AS member gracetree. Had a wicked storm roll through in November. It's been a good year overall!


----------



## jefflovstrom

WOW!,, what a beautiful day!!!!!!!
Jeff,,


----------



## treebilly

Yes sir it is! 20*F and a white Christmas. It was 50*F and rain on Friday. Not a good start to the holiday though. My wife woke up early to let the dog out and make the coffee pot while my 8 & 5 year old daughters arose. I’m not sure which one jumped on my bed and kneed me in the crotch, but that’s what woke me up for the day. It couldn’t go any way but better from that point. The girls have been in ridiculous speed all day while the boy ( who hung in longer than expected) has crashed for a nap. Heading over to my parents in a bit where utter chaos will resume. There will be 17 adults and a dozen kids ( all under 9 years old). Already checked to make sure my uncle was bringing a fifth of wild turkey. He owes me a few sips since I’m giving him a beautiful cherry burl. 

I’m about wore out though. They keep packaging things more theft proof every year. In a few more years it’ll require cutting torches to get the toys out of the boxes!


----------



## tree MDS

White xmas, baby!!! Yes!!! 

I really hope the next time I have to do snow removal at the shop it's a regular work day. This is twice in a row now by myself. I think last time was a Sunday. Grr. It's a whole day deal now ****ing with all this stuff!! Of course I wasn't prepared at all, still had the tractor on trailer (not hooked to a truck), chipper unhooked and outside. What a pita!!! At least it's done. Serious cold snap headed our way, so today was the day.


----------



## ShermanC

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 620815
> White xmas, baby!!! Yes!!!
> 
> I really hope the next time I have to do snow removal at the shop it's a regular work day. This is twice in a row now by myself. I think last time was a Sunday. Grr. It's a whole day deal now ****ing with all this stuff!! Of course I wasn't prepared at all, still had the tractor on trailer (not hooked to a truck), chipper unhooked and outside. What a pita!!! At least it's done. Serious cold snap headed our way, so today was the day.



Thanks to a heater in my wood shop I’ve on the wood lathe making spinning tops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Spinning tops, eh? I dunno.... sounds like I might rather be out in the yard doing snow removal. Lol. 

I don't tend to spend as much time by the shop fire anymore since I've cleansed myself of evil spirits. It's still nice to stop by and warm up from time to time, though. 

Next year I'm gonna get a huge one with a killer burn time, that way it should heat mostly right through the night.


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 618749
> View attachment 618750
> View attachment 618750
> View attachment 618751


would the added cost of a boom truck blown you out of the water price wise, jeff?


----------



## treebilly

In my mind a job is worth what it’s worth. If it needed a crane then it’s worth more. Apparently it didn’t so it’s worth x amount. Every time I’ve done crane work it’s been triple income for the day for the company after paying for the crane. Cranes are money makers. I might be a bit biased because I still climb the jobs other companies in my area cry crane for. It’s kind of a bragging thing I guess, but I was a three strand taughtline, mitts and Merrill chipper taught kinda guy.
And I’ll apologize now if this sounds a bit assholish. I’ve been hanging out with my friends that ( because of work,families, and location) I only see a few times a year. So yes I’m a bit intoxicated.
It was a beautiful day


----------



## tree MDS

Mitts and Merrill three strand!!?? How old are you?


----------



## treebilly

I’ll be 40 soon enough. I was taught on 3 strand and we used a M&M back then. It was the mid 90’s. I live in an area of Ohio that is about 20 years behind the rest of the world.


----------



## Oldmaple

Just watch where you guys are going with this age thing. I started climbing on manila ropes (before OSHA changed the regulations in 1982), taut-line hitch, chipmore chuck and duck chippers. Still climb, but do turn the occasional tree down, and older than dirt.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I’ll be 40 soon enough. I was taught on 3 strand and we used a M&M back then. It was the mid 90’s. I live in an area of Ohio that is about 20 years behind the rest of the world.



That makes sense. I was gonna say, I'll be 45 next month, been doing tree work since about 15, and never saw anyone climb on a three strand. I was thinking you were like 55 all the sudden. Lol.

Let me guess, Shaw Tree,, orange trucks??


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> would the added cost of a boom truck blown you out of the water price wise, jeff?



We have boom trucks, like I said, no access.
Jeff


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> That makes sense. I was gonna say, I'll be 45 next month, been doing tree work since about 15, and never saw anyone climb on a three strand. I was thinking you were like 55 all the sudden. Lol.
> 
> Let me guess, Shaw Tree,, orange trucks??



I do miss Treevet. I was hoping he’d come back and call everyone a fag and peace out.


----------



## treebilly

I miss vet as well. He is an old school bad ass that has transitioned to the newer style. Only a few left that are hard core


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, Dave was all around good fun to have around the place too.


----------



## JeffGu

treebilly said:


> I live in an area of Ohio that is about 20 years behind the rest of the world.



No, that still puts you 30 years ahead of Nebraska.


----------



## Ben84

Once everything gets warmed up, it's not so bad out.


----------



## Treeclimber102

Crickets since I left , last post 3 days ago ?


----------



## Treeclimber102

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, Dave was all around good fun to have around the place too.


 Was he though ???? ..... I wonder ?


----------



## treeclimber101

Never mind I found my old profile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

been snow working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

You can have fun doing snow removal! I hate it. It’s been two years since I quit doing that and ( even though my hours are way down ) I don’t miss it a bit. It’s been cold here in my part of Ohio. We had -6 with 20 mph winds yesterday morning. It looks cold out there I said to myself and texted my boss at 4:30 am saying I won’t be in. His response was “ I was waiting till 5:30 to call everyone off but since you woke me up I’ll do it now”.


----------



## tree MDS

Treeclimber102 said:


> Crickets since I left , last post 3 days ago ?



Baby, come back!!


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> You can have fun doing snow removal! I hate it. It’s been two years since I quit doing that and ( even though my hours are way down ) I don’t miss it a bit. It’s been cold here in my part of Ohio. We had -6 with 20 mph winds yesterday morning. It looks cold out there I said to myself and texted my boss at 4:30 am saying I won’t be in. His response was “ I was waiting till 5:30 to call everyone off but since you woke me up I’ll do it now”.



Yeah, **** working out there in this crap!! It's not fit for man nor beast out there. 

I did my own snow removal yesterday again, plus got another cord of wood in and stacked (with help). That was enough for me.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, **** working out there in this crap!! It's not fit for man nor beast out there.
> 
> I did my own snow removal yesterday again, plus got another cord of wood in and stacked (with help). That was enough for me.



Well old people should not be out in this , that's for sure . I'm glad that your 20 year old Cambodian boyfriend was able to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Well old people should not be out in this , that's for sure . I'm glad that your 20 year old Cambodian boyfriend was able to help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol. He's 21 and Guatemalan. Close though. And I like girls, Eddie, just ask your wife.


----------



## treebilly

Hey I’m starting to resemble that remark! I’m going out to load a few cords to take to my parents. It’s warmed up to a whooping 8*now.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. He's 21 and Guatemalan. Close though. And I like girls, Eddie, just ask your wife.



Ohhhhh.....dang 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

And you are way outta line Eddie. Wife jokes are for Wednesday. It’s sister joke Saturday’s.


----------



## treeclimber101

4* is no joke , with the windchill it's like 8 below . Taking a leak is a 5 minute process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Ohhhhh.....dang
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know. I can't believe you made me go there already!! Lol. I racked my brain trying to think of something more gentleman-like, but that's all I had, so that's what ya got.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> 4* is no joke , with the windchill it's like 8 below . Taking a leak is a 5 minute process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Hoagy drippings and stains from wiping you hands are a nice touch.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> The Hoagy drippings and stains from wiping you hands are a nice touch.



Stop , that's clearly not hoagie grease . I'm not a rookie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Baby, come back!!



He was banned, he is on facebook tho.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, **** working out there in this crap!! It's not fit for man nor beast out there.
> 
> I did my own snow removal yesterday again, plus got another cord of wood in and stacked (with help). That was enough for me.



It was 77 degrees here yesterday, only the chilly low 70's today,,
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> It was 77 degrees here yesterday, only the chilly low 70's today,,
> Jeff



What are the turtles doing on this wonderful day ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

They’re enjoying the beautiful day of course. 
Got the wood loaded and I’m half loaded now so back to the pile to split more till dark when I’m allowed to re-enter the house


----------



## treeclimber101

[URLhttps://www.facebook.com/edward.buck1/posts/10211275515869099][/URL]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101

https://www.facebook.com/edward.buck1/posts/10211275515869099


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

The struggle is real.


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> It was 77 degrees here yesterday, only the chilly low 70's today,,
> Jeff



I hope you choke on a man bun.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Chipped 4 loads of Christmas trees for local scout troops. My troop made $4300 in donations for the weekend.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> What are the turtles doing on this wonderful day ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dang sorry, I lost him, we had a wildfire and you can not control where they go, that was in 2014, I have pics, it was bad , hope he lived, but I don't know, We moved to a gated HOA about 10 miles away from the property, I do thank you for asking which only proves that real tree guys have more passion for life and love,
Jeff,


----------



## jefflovstrom

Such a beautiful day! 
80 degree weekend coming up, we are actually having a cook out on Saturday, supposed to be 83 degrees, the pool will be ready, 
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Had my first one star review from a jilted neighbor. Made some false statements in it and I’m appealing it to the leftist google to see if they can tell she’s ****ing nuts. Maybe they won’t care. We walked across her driveway and she never said anything. Her property looked abandoned and I thought no one lived there. Oh well. Let me know if you want to see it...


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Had my first one star review from a jilted neighbor. Made some false statements in it and I’m appealing it to the leftist google to see if they can tell she’s ****ing nuts. Maybe they won’t care. We walked across her driveway and she never said anything. Her property looked abandoned and I thought no one lived there. Oh well. Let me know if you want to see it...



I had an incident a while back where some otherwise insignificant life form put some stupid comment up on that evil (Google listing) thing. Seems like the only thing you can do is beg the person to take it down (which I had partial success with) or live with it - or have someone post more positive crap to push it down the line.

The other great part of it is that since I made an effort to contact Google, they ramped up stalking efforts almost immediately, going from the one usual call a day to at least three. Kind of like poking a hornets nest with a stick. Fun stuff . Modern times, gotta love it.


----------



## gorman

Pure gold. This woman actually thought this was an appropriate response.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I had already found it. At first I typed in Sugar Leaf Tree and got a bunch of stuff about pot. Lol

What were you guys thinking,, didn't you see her standing right there!!! I'd be pissed too!!!


----------



## BC WetCoast

3*C (37 F), 100% Humidity and rain. Not a beautiful day.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

15F and had to have septic pumped. Pattle valve dropped. Fun digging through frost. It was one shi!!y job.


----------



## jefflovstrom

almost 80 degrees, more of that to come,,
Jeff


----------



## derwoodii

schooled a lassy on ewp operation,, she was a natural & took to the versa lift controls easy and showed great skill considering zero experience & with so much to learn forgot little i told her.


----------



## Zale

gorman said:


> Pure gold. This woman actually thought this was an appropriate response.


I will never hire your company. That poor woman and the stress you caused her.


----------



## BC WetCoast

She will no doubt require PTSD counselling.


----------



## treeclimber101

gorman said:


> Pure gold. This woman actually thought this was an appropriate response.



Ha .... I've done some janky ass **** over the years to get work done . But never in 18 years have I gotten a bag giggle review . If I were you I'd drive over and speak to her face to face immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, drive right over there and punch her in her hairy wart-ridden, cat loving head. Then knock over every bird feeder and lawn ornament within reach on the way back to your truck. Then leave spitting rocks and lawn along side the trailer with your BFG's. Lol, maybe snap a finger or two as well, really teach her a lesson. Google review this, *****!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Ha .... I've done some janky ass **** over the years to get work done . But never in 18 years have I gotten a bag giggle review . If I were you I'd drive over and speak to her face to face immediately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, 18 years?, why did I think it was more,?,, 
I've been at it 39 years,, 
you are good!
Jeff


----------



## gorman

I made an appeal to this old hag but we’ll see what happens. We didn’t cut anything from her property. The road to where we passed material over the chicken wire fence was 20’. This lady is nuts. Maybe she just needs a good lay. Where’s the Doctor when you need him???


----------



## Zale

Where is the Doctor? It's been pretty quiet.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I was actually thinking of the Dan the other day. I hope he's okay? 

Haven't heard from notree in a while either?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I bet them crazy women got him hog tied in the basement,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

I'm thinking he went out west again and is tripping balls.


----------



## gorman

I contacted the woman through email. She sent an accompanying email berating me. I basically groveled to get her to take the review down and she did. Good start to the week.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> I'm thinking he went out west again and is tripping balls.



I hope he ain't looking for me, I am the only Jeff Lovstrom in the whole wide world,,I googled it,,
how scary is that?
Jeff


----------



## gorman

Killed a dead elm today


----------



## Oldmaple

Actually got back out and did some tree work. Took this off of a garage for one of the landlords I do work for.


----------



## treeclimber101

oops !!!! Holding up well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> oops !!!! Holding up well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



haha,, you have been getting all kind's of goob's on FB ,,hey, I love you trolling them, see ya later,
Jeff


----------



## NCTREE

Been a while since I’ve checked into this hellhole, where’s that Ben at? Haven’t heard from him in months, last time we talked his back has seen better days. I got turned into the ISA police the other day, I forgot to take down their logo on my website after I let my CA run out. Probably a local competitor that’s been creeping me for the last year. They threatened me with lawsuit if I didn’t respond in 30 days. I think I’ll wait until day 29 to take it down, laud knows that could mean the difference between getting more work or none at all. Lol!


----------



## tree MDS

That’s basically the same thing that happened to me a couple years ago. All it did was piss me off and make their problems worse. That little move is gonna keep paying out for them for years and years to come.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Is is such a Beautiful day here!, It's 83 degrees and I don't need to worry about our Logo;s,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Is is such a Beautiful day here!, It's 83 degrees and I don't need to worry about our Logo;s,,,
> Jeff



It was a beautiful day here too. I’m just saying that sniping little snitches deserve to be *****-slapped. That’s all. 

You wanna be successful? Put on your man suit and go out and make it happen. Being a jealous little snitch isn’t gonna do it.


----------



## Ben84

tree MDS said:


> It was a beautiful day here too. I’m just saying that sniping little snitches deserve to be *****-slapped. That’s all.
> 
> You wanna be successful? Put on your man suit and go out and make it happen. Being a jealous little snitch isn’t gonna do it.



Well said.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> It was a beautiful day here too. I’m just saying that sniping little snitches deserve to be *****-slapped. That’s all.
> 
> You wanna be successful? Put on your man suit and go out and make it happen. Being a jealous little snitch isn’t gonna do it.


Yep! Dude pretty much is a little *****, advertises where I do and creeps all my comments on fb, yet I see his 80k bucket truck sitting everyday at the shop as I drive by to my next job. I think he’s got a rich daddy. I went to a crane school last spring and what do ya know there he was in my group staring at my ass the whole time.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> That’s basically the same thing that happened to me a couple years ago. All it did was piss me off and make their problems worse. That little move is gonna keep paying out for them for years and years to come.[emoji813]
> View attachment 628601
> 
> View attachment 628603
> 
> View attachment 628610


Holy hell you got three other people with a driver's licence? Now ur cookin!


Was out on the golf coarse today ground 60 stumps 55 to go but I got 10 monsters to do. I love stump grinding I love it I love it!!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Just doing what the buckets can’t get to or reach lately. Loving every minute of it. It’s been a beautiful week


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Yep! Dude pretty much is a little *****, advertises where I do and creeps all my comments on fb, yet I see his 80k bucket truck sitting everyday at the shop as I drive by to my next job. I think he’s got a rich daddy. I went to a crane school last spring and what do ya know there he was in my group staring at my ass the whole time.



You sure he was staring at your ass, or were you just waving it around hoping it’d catch his eye?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> View attachment 629186
> View attachment 629187
> View attachment 629188
> 
> Just doing what the buckets can’t get to or reach lately. Loving every minute of it. It’s been a beautiful week



Rock on!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> View attachment 629186
> View attachment 629187
> View attachment 629188
> 
> Just doing what the buckets can’t get to or reach lately. Loving every minute of it. It’s been a beautiful week



Cool pic!
Jeff


----------



## treebilly

I’m glad these are done. PITA things! No room for a crane so instead I did it the hard way and burnt through almost five gallons of 2-cycle. Been a long time since I had one to tight to even use the mini


----------



## treebilly

Thanks Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> Thanks Jeff


----------



## Zale

treebilly said:


> View attachment 629852
> View attachment 629853
> 
> I’m glad these are done. PITA things! No room for a crane so instead I did it the hard way and burnt through almost five gallons of 2-cycle. Been a long time since I had one to tight to even use the mini


Heavy wood. How long did it take you?


----------



## rico11764

treebilly said:


> View attachment 629852
> View attachment 629853
> 
> I’m glad these are done. PITA things! No room for a crane so instead I did it the hard way and burnt through almost five gallons of 2-cycle. Been a long time since I had one to tight to even use the mini


Beautiful work as usual TreeBilly! (great handle by the way)


----------



## treebilly

Four days total. Cold and sick for two of them


----------



## treebilly

rico11764 said:


> Beautiful work as usual TreeBilly! (great handle by the way)


Glad to have you posting Eric. Keep on keeping on brother!


----------



## rico11764

treebilly said:


> Glad to have you posting Eric. Keep on keeping on brother!


Thanks. I hope all is well with you!


----------



## treebilly

All is great. To be honest, those pics were of the toughest jobs I’ve had in a while. I don’t get to climb very often so they were harder on me than they should’ve been but I loved every second of it. New school srt but I had to give in eventually.
Btw those biners are still in pristine condition. Haven’t used one yet, but I will someday. To good of a deal to pass up


----------



## nighthunter

A friend of mine wants to become a arborist but he is quite large being 6'4 and 250+ pounds but is not overweight for his size is he to big. I'd don't no where to post this question. Thanks


----------



## ropensaddle

treebilly said:


> View attachment 629852
> View attachment 629853
> 
> I’m glad these are done. PITA things! No room for a crane so instead I did it the hard way and burnt through almost five gallons of 2-cycle. Been a long time since I had one to tight to even use the mini


I just did one the hard way on a frigging goat bluff red oak split by hand wheel barrow 100 yards uphill! I think I said I'm too old for this **** 29 times minimum lol.I gotta start taking pictures again sheesh !


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> That’s basically the same thing that happened to me a couple years ago. All it did was piss me off and make their problems worse. That little move is gonna keep paying out for them for years and years to come.
> View attachment 628601
> 
> View attachment 628603
> 
> View attachment 628610


I see your still at it bucket boy


----------



## no tree to big

nighthunter said:


> A friend of mine wants to become a arborist but he is quite large being 6'4 and 250+ pounds but is not overweight for his size is he to big. I'd don't no where to post this question. Thanks


Nope I know of a few guys 260+ not sure how tall they are, less then 6'4 for sure, they are more chub then fit.... I'm sure it makes it much harder to get out to the tips but it if you got the muscle to pull the weight around you are fine. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

His height and weight are less an important issue than his passion,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I'm sure it makes it much harder to get out to the tips but it if you got the muscle to pull the weight around you are fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



yup
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Anyway, the transition is going smooth, such great weather!, Got a new truck,, 2017 Dodge Ram, gonna be a tough year, I am ready, 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treebilly said:


> View attachment 629852
> View attachment 629853
> 
> I’m glad these are done. PITA things! No room for a crane so instead I did it the hard way and burnt through almost five gallons of 2-cycle. Been a long time since I had one to tight to even use the mini


You know tree billy, lol I just sneeze thinking about you, hahaha good that it was winter though


----------



## treebilly

Easy but long day. Beautiful specimen of a white oak to be replaced by an addition to the house.


----------



## hseII

treebilly said:


> View attachment 633306
> View attachment 633307
> View attachment 633308
> Easy but long day. Beautiful specimen of a white oak to be replaced by an addition to the house.



How do you like those Hard Head Wedges? 

I’m rough on my K&Hs.


----------



## hseII

It was crooked as a screw. 





Dead as a Hammer.

I Had to put a rope in it & gently ease it over b/c of the back lean towards the Power-lines. 

Gently Bentley.

@luckydad


----------



## treebilly

I love them. I’ve only broke one in almost two years of service. They don’t get used daily but at times they get the **** beat out of them.
They don’t stack for crap though. I’ve been doing the plunge cut thing for stacking. I’mretiring a cutting board for shims very soon


----------



## hseII

treebilly said:


> I love them. I’ve only broke one in almost two years of service. They don’t get used daily but at times they get the **** beat out of them.
> They don’t stack for crap though. I’ve been doing the plunge cut thing for stacking. I’mretiring a cutting board for shims very soon



Stacking?

Check These Out: 
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...k-Bear-10-Rifled-Falling-Wedge-Each-15302.axd

They Are Sweet!


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Anyway, the transition is going smooth, such great weather!, Got a new truck,, 2017 Dodge Ram, gonna be a tough year, I am ready,
> Jeff


Oh so tuff haha, hope they got you the crew cab so you can lean back and kick your feet up! Need an assistant operations manager, California weather sounds nice.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> View attachment 633306
> View attachment 633307
> View attachment 633308
> Easy but long day. Beautiful specimen of a white oak to be replaced by an addition to the house.



Nice, you take good pic's, we do narly stuff all day and I never think to take a pic
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Just got back from picking up these babies at the saw shop earlier today. Crank seals, a carb, a muffler, clutch springs or something, tune up,, supposedly whatever they needed to run mint. They seem it so far, just from running them in the yard. God what a beautiful thing that would be!!!


----------



## tree MDS

I ordered another chipper too. Now I'll have enough equipment to get two crews out someday. All I need to do now is clone myself so I can be tard-whipping at two jobs simultaneously and I'll be all set. lol.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I ordered another chipper too. Now I'll have enough equipment to get two crews someday. All I need to do now is clone myself so I can be tard-whipping at two jobs simultaneously and I'll be all set. lol.


At this point you need to find 2 of you so you can just do estimates and sit in the climate controlled office haha.
With two crews you will soon realize you need a third chipper cause one will always break when you really need it... 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> At this point you need to find 2 of you so you can just do estimates and sit in the climate controlled office haha.
> With two crews you will soon realize you need a third chipper cause one will always break when you really need it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



At this point I'm not comfortable enough relying on just the one chipper, true dat.

I went with a 19xpc with JD 173. Seems like it should be just enough without being too overkill (cuz lord knows we'd hate to over-kill the trees, lol).


----------



## Oldmaple

tree MDS said:


> I ordered another chipper too. Now I'll have enough equipment to get two crews out someday. All I need to do now is clone myself so I can be tard-whipping at two jobs simultaneously and I'll be all set. lol.


That's what I always needed to do is clone myself. The problem with that is my clone is off running his own tree service, not working for someone else.


----------



## treebilly

Quite the step up from your old 250xp. Nice machine. Pics when you get it please


----------



## gorman

Well well well. Looks like someone changed their tune about running a larger chipper. I hope you can feed that thing fast enough you dusty old fart.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Well well well. Looks like someone changed their tune about running a larger chipper. I hope you can feed that thing fast enough you dusty old fart.



That’s right, I almost forgot you got a new chipper a while back. What did you go with again?


----------



## tree MDS

My old chipper is still all I really need. I just needed another chipper for various reasons, so I figured why not get something that gives me an additional capability (19 - 20” wood), as opposed to just another 250, etc. The cost of dumping wood at the one place I have locally doubled its rates from $10 a yard to $20 at the end of last season too, so that was part of justifying it in my mind.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Quite the step up from your old 250xp. Nice machine. Pics when you get it please



Thanks. I can’t wait to see it behind my trucks. It’s going to be green, of course.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I can’t wait to see it behind my trucks. It’s going to be green, of course.


I hope it won't be as long of a wait as the bucket!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> That’s right, I almost forgot you got a new chipper a while back. What did you go with again?



I got a good deal on a woodsman 15x. No hours.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> My old chipper is still all I really need. I just needed another chipper for various reasons, so I figured why not get something that gives me an additional capability (19 - 20” wood), as opposed to just another 250, etc. The cost of dumping wood at the one place I have locally doubled its rates from $10 a yard to $20 at the end of last season too, so that was part of justifying it in my mind.



But what about all that firewood money you’ll be throwing away chipping that wood?!?!


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I hope it won't be as long of a wait as the bucket!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Eight weeks or less. Maybe six, but no more than eight. I think I’m a week in. I explained to the guy how it couldn’t be like what I went through with the bucket, that was clear right up front.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> But what about all that firewood money you’ll be throwing away chipping that wood?!?!



I know, those annoying ****ers that want us to cut everything into beer can sized firewood are now going to piss me off even more than normally. Lol


----------



## gorman

I just checked out the specs on that bandit chipper. That thing is huge. Big wood eater. With the larger chippers, are the winches more powerful?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I just checked out the specs on that bandit chipper. That thing is huge. Big wood eater. With the larger chippers, are the winches more powerful?



I think it’s the same as you would find on any new 18 or 15xp. Bandit has redesigned their winches with additional safety features which are both good, and bad at the same time. The line has to be “docked” while chipping, but there’s an override so you can get the piece started. Hard to explain. The positives are (hopefully) no more line chipping and they are gear driven and rated for something like twice what the old style were. Now they’re like 5k lbs or more.

But yeah, it’s a beast. I’ve got it configured with the tongue a foot longer and a manual chute, so I can put it backwards to tow behind the new bucket. I did spring for the hydraulic jack to help with all that.


----------



## gorman

I got covered with dog poo today. Feet, pants, hands, and arms. I had so much on me I found some on my bare hand as I ate a Cliff Bar.


----------



## treebilly

Sounds like a shitty job


----------



## gorman

I finished the Cliff Bar btw


----------



## JeffGu

I bet it tasted like ****.


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> I bet it tasted like ****.


----------



## ropensaddle

gorman said:


> I finished the Cliff Bar btw


I learnt one thing from my wife lol hand sanitizer and a shop towel can make a big difference sometimes


----------



## ropensaddle

I been tending a bonfire cleaning up all my knots and some logs that been rotting on the farm. I have a good tree as soon as it drys out 110 foot pine maybe I'll remember my camera.


----------



## gorman

Killing these Norway maples!


----------



## derwoodii

tree pruning with a difference had to scope out and then clear a line of sight microwave link... 1st had to locate the trees in way & then nego with land owner to allow us to nibble a bit off the tops.. As well told 2 different OHS tales on if the micro wave is/is not harmful to my bucket operators to be told its harmless if you pass thought the beam...
Sorted it & job went well doubled the reception signal and no one got cooked cus i just turned it off by pulling the plug


----------



## Zale

Storm damage everywhere after this Nor-easter blew through us. I'm glad I am retired sitting by my fire.


----------



## gorman

Yea, this nor’easter kicked lil rhody’s butt. Trees down everywhere. I got a crane guy who’s giving me a couple hours here, an hour there, etc. I just get the job prepped and have him come in for the pick. Making money [emoji384]!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I will shut up until you guys clean up....I was gonna talk about the transition, but it can wait, 
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> I will shut up until you guys clean up....I was gonna talk about the transition, but it can wait,
> Jeff


I hope your transition is going well, not really sure I can picture you as a woman tho, if it's what you want I wish you the best. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> I hope your transition is going well, not really sure I can picture you as a woman tho, if it's what you want I wish you the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



I would be an ugly woman!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok bucket babies here's rope today 30 mph gusts lol


----------



## ropensaddle

I took pictures finally lol  Job is done except a bit of rakings and brush get in am.


----------



## JeffGu

Three states away, some guy is standing in his yard saying, "Ok, who farted?" and he'll never know it was you.


----------



## ropensaddle

JeffGu said:


> Three states away, some guy is standing in his yard saying, "Ok, who farted?" and he'll never know it was you.


Haha, typically job like that take me 5 hours except no access back yard 100 yard wheel borrow and the wind sorta spooks you on a dead pine lol. I have done thousands in wind but it always slows you down a bit!


----------



## JeffGu

I only had to climb one completely dead tree, last year... a 14" DBH pine that died of the blight about 3 or 4 years earlier. Cut lower branches off on the way up, topped about 25' of it off, and came back down. When I went to fell the spar, it snapped only a couple of inches into the backcut. That thing was so decayed, I could tear the stump apart with my bare hands. It was mushy and soft as mashed potatoes. I have no idea how it held my weight, let alone the shock forces when I topped it.

No wind, that day... luckily. Might have ended with me on the ground instead of the tree! I was tied off in the tree next to it, but I still would have taken a big swing if it all went south.
The woodpeckers loved me, though. They flew in for the feast from 3 counties away, I think. Thing was full of bark beetles and larvae.


----------



## Ben84

Got this pin oak brushed out today. Finish the log up on Monday and grind the stump.


----------



## jefflovstrom

We in California have strict laws, I had to stop a tree prune because of an owl, probably would of had to stop it if it was a pigeon, 
my climber did not see the nest until the cut he made exposed the nest, one chick had just hatched and the other was poking it's way out,


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> We in California have strict laws, I had to stop a tree prune because of an owl, probably would of had to stop it if it was a pigeon,
> my climber did not see the nest until the cut he made exposed the nest, one chick had just hatched and the other was poking it's way out,
> View attachment 639877
> View attachment 639877


Lol yes good thing not raptor or eagle. I have to look for them in the active nesting season out there and report it on the prescription and even go as far to glass the nest to determine if they are indeed using the nest. California has a diverse and unique Eco-system, rope is a team player out there and protecting the environment as well as safety is numeral uno. I'm heading back there for the third time near the end of month!


----------



## ropensaddle

The cougar pictures were taken by a game camera at a gate I opened , then I found this track leggit tree was on my way to see the Jedidiah Smith Redwood forest on my weekend


----------



## ropensaddle

Here was today's job here in Arkansas


----------



## ropensaddle

This was my little mini vacation at home after coming back from Ca.


----------



## ropensaddle

On the job today this old feller wanted to play tag I had to decline


----------



## tree MDS

Just passed my CDL A test this morning. 

That’s what I’m talking about!!


----------



## tree MDS

Couple more weeks till the big chipper gets here.



Just saying.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Just passed my CDL A test this morning.
> 
> That’s what I’m talking about!!



Who’s trailer did you borrow?


----------



## hseII

ropensaddle said:


> On the job today this old feller wanted to play tag I had to decline View attachment 641349



Hopefully you taged him With a shovel.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Who’s trailer did you borrow?



I did a short course at one of the “schools”. I learned to drive a tractor trailer with a ten speed non synchro. I tested with that. Perhaps a little overkill for towing a chipper, but The MDS is okay with having too much license at this point. Nice to have no restrictions to ever have to consider after all that. Aside from tandem trailers and hazmat, that is.


----------



## ropensaddle

hseII said:


> Hopefully you taged him With a shovel.


Naw he just wanted to be friends why would I kill a pal? I mean cause he has more teeth or ? I let him go he was way out in the boondocks where a western cottonmouth belongs. In my yard be different story.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I did a short course at one of the “schools”. I learned to drive a tractor trailer with a ten speed non synchro. I tested with that. Perhaps a little overkill for towing a chipper, but The MDS is okay with having too much license at this point. Nice to have no restrictions to ever have to consider after all that. Aside from tandem trailers and hazmat, that is.



RI has a little known loophole where if you get your class b you can take the test for your class a in a car carrier on a one ton gooseneck. 
Doing the road test in a straight truck with a big trailers would be a pain in the balls.


----------



## no tree to big

In Illinois as long as your trailer is over 10k it puts it in class A territory, you could pull it with a prius... there is no gross combined stuff
if you are working for a biz and pull a 10,001 pound trailer that's class A 

26,001 gvw and over is class B you are allowed a 10,000 pound trailer 

10 speeds are easy I never touch the clutch once I'm rolling in 1st it's always funny when I got a newb riding with me whos learning to drive a 6speed. OMG you arnt using the clutch how is that possible dude you are gonna destroy the trans omg dude how are you not grinding gears omg I don't get it....  

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

R
Played with the elevator and some wires today. Omg is this thing nasty!! Used the 4x4 to set up down below after this. **** standard!!


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> In Illinois as long as your trailer is over 10k it puts it in class A territory, you could pull it with a prius... there is no gross combined stuff
> if you are working for a biz and pull a 10,001 pound trailer that's class A
> 
> 26,001 gvw and over is class B you are allowed a 10,000 pound trailer
> 
> 10 speeds are easy I never touch the clutch once I'm rolling in 1st it's always funny when I got a newb riding with me whos learning to drive a 6speed. OMG you arnt using the clutch how is that possible dude you are gonna destroy the trans omg dude how are you not grinding gears omg I don't get it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Hahaha thats nothing like the look you get saying move the truck up to a newbie in my old twin stick mack I used to own, lol they see 2 shifters and look back at you with wtf eyes


----------



## gorman

I got a call from a repeat customer who took my estimate to clean up a gaggle of blown over trees from the nor’easter. He had his friend clean up the easy ones and now want me to come back and give another price for the hard stuff. Something tells me he took my quote to his insurance, got paid, and now wants to renegotiate the work. Not worth my time. Eff him. 

But i did see this hot mess next door to where I was working Monday. Had to take a pic. Three garbage cables, one that failed, house right under it to the right.


----------



## ropensaddle

gorman said:


> I got a call from a repeat customer who took my estimate to clean up a gaggle of blown over trees from the nor’easter. He had his friend clean up the easy ones and now want me to come back and give another price for the hard stuff. Something tells me he took my quote to his insurance, got paid, and now wants to renegotiate the work. Not worth my time. Eff him.
> 
> But i did see this hot mess next door to where I was working Monday. Had to take a pic. Three garbage cables, one that failed, house right under it to the right.


Yikes you quote removal ?


----------



## gorman

ropensaddle said:


> Yikes you quote removal ?



Not my problem. Neighbor wasn’t home. Ray Charles would say remove it.


----------



## ropensaddle

gorman said:


> Not my problem. Neighbor wasn’t home. Ray Charles would say remove it.


I think I would agree with Ray on that one lol


----------



## Zale

You know there is someone out there willing to do it for $500.


----------



## tree MDS

Finished redneckville today. Not bad for two guys. Was three days pay, in about two and a half.


----------



## gorman

Yesterday we removed a 36” red oak in an older lady’s front yard. Ground the stump, nothing technical so no pics warranted. We were packing up around noon and the woman comes out and tells me her husband was killed removing a branch on that tree three years prior while working on a ladder. Yikes, I gave my condolences.


----------



## tree MDS

That is creepy!! At least she told you after you were finished!


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 642861
> View attachment 642862
> Finished redneckville today. Not bad for two guys. Was three days pay, in about two and a half.


So how do two guys drive four trucks?


----------



## Ben84

Zale said:


> So how do two guys drive four trucks?


A lot of back and forth trips.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> So how do two guys drive four trucks?



It’s nice if it’s a multiple day job and I can leave the bucket there the first day, commute with the chip truck and bring the tractor and international the second day. Then I just need a ride back to get the bucket at the end. Not so bad that way. You asked. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I tow the tractor with the bucket a lot now too. That helps a lot.


----------



## gorman

I hope you were leaving the wood for scroungers on that jobsite.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I hope you were leaving the wood for scroungers on that jobsite.



Lol. Yep. That was the best part. The neighbor who was paying half wanted everything in his yard, no cutting. He has a saw with an 18” bar )). I did warn him it wasn’t gonna be a picnic. But yeah, we just dufted it over the line with the grapple (where the joint compound bucket is covering pin) like you see, and done. Wood stays!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yep. That was the best part. The neighbor who was paying half wanted everything in his yard, no cutting. He has a saw with an 18” bar )). I did warn him it wasn’t gonna be a picnic. But yeah, we just dufted it over the line with the grapple (where the joint compound bucket is covering pin) like you see, and done. Wood stays!!



Those are the best. The person keeping the wood thinks they are getting the lion’s share of the deal and we can get to doing tree work and make money. I can’t stand firewood.


----------



## Oldmaple

Turned a big upturned stump into a pile of dirt and chips yesterday. It had been there since last July, client is finally got around to doing something about it.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

New chipper.


----------



## gorman

That was quick.


----------



## tree MDS

I was planning to have the CDL A and the big chipper done for spring. Pulled it off. I’ve got a CDL B guy starting next week too, so we’ll have enough drivers for a change. Should be pretty bad ass.


----------



## Ben84

tree MDS said:


> I was planning to have the CDL A and the big chipper done for spring. Pulled it off. I’ve got a CDL B guy starting next week too, so we’ll have enough drivers for a change. Should be pretty bad ass.


What's the actual weight on that chipper? Which engine did you get on it?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Ben84 said:


> What's the actual weight on that chipper? Which engine did you get on it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk



JD 173. It’s a bit of a gray area, but probably like 11,500 lbs.


----------



## gorman

Post a video of it sucking down a big ash log.


----------



## tree MDS

No videos, just some pics. That chipper ate pretty much everything right down to the big trunk (except those few odd pieces on the side. They were from the beginning, kinda oval, so a little wide. Nice job and setup.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Good size tree, Good luck w/ the new chipper. I'd hate to be the guy who drops the first limb on it.


----------



## no tree to big

NeSurfcaster said:


> Good size tree, Good luck w/ the new chipper. I'd hate to be the guy who drops the first limb on it.


Hmm don't think I've ever dropped a limb on a chipper, besides little teeny tiny stuff... no offence but if you drop a limb on a chipper u deserve every lash received!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Hmm don't think I've ever dropped a limb on a chipper, besides little teeny tiny stuff... no offence but if you drop a limb on a chipper u deserve every lash received!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Lol. Yeah, I kinda thought the same thing, but was trying to be polite.


----------



## BC WetCoast

no tree to big said:


> Hmm don't think I've ever dropped a limb on a chipper, besides little teeny tiny stuff... no offence but if you drop a limb on a chipper u deserve every lash received!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It must be nice to never had to work in tight spots where the bucket and chipper are right under the tree with no other drop zone.


----------



## no tree to big

BC WetCoast said:


> It must be nice to never had to work in tight spots where the bucket and chipper are right under the tree with no other drop zone.


Well if we are going to be dropping **** on the chipper because it's directly under the tree we generally don't put the chipper there or we move it b4 it gets whacked... I try not to break ****

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

That’s what ropes are for.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yeah, I kinda thought the same thing, but was trying to be polite.



lol. that is what I thought after I wrote a response to his post, so I deleted it, 
Jeff


----------



## gorman

I shouldn’t talk. I have put a couple dings in the hood of my bucket.


----------



## Oldmaple

A simple little removal but it pays the bills. A little bit too close to the garage.


----------



## tree MDS

That a boxelder?


----------



## tree MDS

This is nice. Everything CDL is contained to one unit - with me and my spotless CDL A at the wheel. Lol,, who would’ve ever thunk it! 

I guess this is kind of my way of making up for the years of suffering and aggravation. I think I’m starting to get there.


----------



## treebilly

Beautiful set up! 
Got a quick demo of the 19xpc myself yesterday


----------



## tree MDS

What’d you think? What motor? How do you like the new winch setup?


----------



## treebilly




----------



## treebilly

The new winch setup seems ok. I didn’t get much time with it. We were at the Cranemaninc climber class. That chipper eats some stuff though.


----------



## tree MDS

I like the new winch setup. At least the way it’s configured on the 19xpc (with the joystick control). So far. The whole thing does seem safer, which helps relax me some.

That class looked sweet!


----------



## tree MDS

I can’t believe what that feed system does to a spruce top!! Lol,, crunch, crunch!!


----------



## treebilly

Didn’t get to see any spruce go through. 
I really liked the chipper. They were pushing it pretty hard. If it was mine I’d of been a bit gentler. Good to know it’s capabilities I guess


----------



## Oldmaple

tree MDS said:


> That a boxelder?


Yup. Actually had a nice shape to it considering what you usually see with Box Elder.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 646731
> View attachment 646732
> View attachment 646733
> This is nice. Everything CDL is contained to one unit - with me and my spotless CDL A at the wheel. Lol,, who would’ve ever thunk it!
> 
> I guess this is kind of my way of making up for the years of suffering and aggravation. I think I’m starting to get there.



Nice setup. I’m leaning heavier on my guys on getting their class b so I can start looking at putting together some bigger trucks.


----------



## gorman

Starting to look like a shop.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Starting to look like a shop.



Looks more like a finished basement with some kiddie toys left strewn about. Lol. No, I am just being a smart ass,, looks sweet! Congrats!


----------



## gorman

All I do is try. All it cost me was a pile of money.


----------



## treebilly

That shop looks cleaner than my kitchen!! 

Seriously that looks damn good.


----------



## Ben84

gorman said:


> Starting to look like a shop.


I like the saw rack, going to have to do that too.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Ben84 said:


> I like the saw rack, going to have to do that too.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk



Lol. Yeah, maybe you can use a saw that cuts a little straighter for yours.


----------



## Ben84

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yeah, maybe you can use a saw that cuts a little straighter for yours.[emoji23]


Good point, his just has some character to it

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Ben84 said:


> Good point, his just has some character to it
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk



Yeah, someone’s gonna lean on it and it’s gonna fall and smash half those saws. lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yeah, maybe you can use a saw that cuts a little straighter for yours.



It was the only log in had in my pile that was big enough and wasn’t willow. Didn’t want my shop smelling like dirty taint.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> It was the only log in had in my pile that was big enough and wasn’t willow. Didn’t want my shop smelling like dirty taint.



So you chose cat piss smelling red oak?


----------



## tree MDS

No, it’s cool, man,, looks like a Stihl commercial!


----------



## tree MDS

So my new guy starts tomorrow. Just a ground guy, but CDL B and had a years tree experience a decade ago when he was 21. Seems like a fairly normal guy. I could sure use a break from the usual. I think we’re both on the same page of really wanting it to work, so we’ll see.


----------



## tree MDS

Another nice local job today. I’ve actually got about a week and a half at this place, this is just something I could get to quick with all the rain and muck. We’ve got grinding and topsoiling to do here anyway (when it dries out some), so a little turf damage is no big deal, we’ll fix it later.


----------



## treebilly

Plywood and mat season is upon us here as well. We had snow squalls today that were almost white outs and ten minutes later it would be clear with it melting away. Really agitating weather.


----------



## tree MDS

We had like a sleet downpour kinda deal at the end of the day. That was cute.


----------



## tree MDS

Three drivers.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 647328
> View attachment 647330
> View attachment 647329
> Three drivers.



How far is the dump from there?, must be pretty close, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> How far is the dump from there?, must be pretty close,
> Jeff



You’re calling my truck small, aren’t you,, lovstom?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> You’re calling my truck small, aren’t you,, lovstom?


----------



## ropensaddle

no tree to big said:


> Well if we are going to be dropping **** on the chipper because it's directly under the tree we generally don't put the chipper there or we move it b4 it gets whacked... I try not to break ****
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Use a tub grinder bombs away


----------



## gorman

It’s not the size of the truck that counts, it’s how you use it.


----------



## ropensaddle

gorman said:


> It’s not the size of the truck that counts, it’s how you use it.


Its not how you use it. it is if you use it and how much


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Last couple days high air pressure (I think it's called) and wow it's been a killer on my back and hands. Even with as much painkillers as I dare take it's not feeling good right now. Pain shooting down my butt into the backs of my legs even which usually only happens if I go a good part of the day without meds.
Back feels like I'm being bent in half till my head touches my heals while red hot pokers are being jabbed in.
Bad enough I tried to stay away from anything or anyone, doesn't take much as all to get me barking, my patient mostly used up dealing with the pain.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Get to bed you guy's,,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Omg, this equipment makes life sweet!! About a 100’ locust here. Child’s play. I coulda come in closer and got more height, but why bother. Besides, wouldn’t wanna scratch the truck. Lol. 

We were using the grcs to rope, then winch in sections of two Norway’s next to the locust too. That chipper is unstoppable. An unrelenting brute.

Just saying.


----------



## Ben84

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 648226
> View attachment 648227
> Omg, this equipment makes life sweet!! About a 100’ locust here. Child’s play. I coulda come in closer and got more height, but why bother. Besides, wouldn’t wanna scratch the truck. Lol.
> 
> We were using the grcs to rope, then winch in sections of two Norway’s next to the locust too. That chipper is unstoppable. An unrelenting brute.
> 
> Just saying.


That is a sweet setup you have now! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Soooo, I’m going on week three without my bucket. I took it in for a hydraulic work on the upper boom cylinder and a bunch of chassis work. Needed a new seal and ram. Waited for a week for the ram and it didn’t pan out so they ordered a new cylinder. Finally came in and it’s the wrong ****ing one. The serial numbers on my leaky one were the wrong. The diesel shop said they’ve never heard of this happening. Had to swap pics with altec because altec didn’t believe them. 

Been push all my bucket work and handle stuff I can climb. So I’m in the tree and I see one of my ground guys wandering around the yard. He yells out and I come down and find out he’s searching for Pokémon on the jobsite. No more cell phones on the job anymore.


----------



## Ben84

Had a similar issue with our bucket in January. Took it in for ansi inspection and dielectric testing. Needed new weldment between upper and lower boom. Altec had the serial number and somehow sent the wrong one. Shop had to send them pictures, and wait for altec to fabricate a new one.... And then ship it to PA. I feel your frustration waiting to get the truck back.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

That’s another reason it’s always nice to have a good spare bucket kicking around. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Middlebury division.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 648226
> View attachment 648227
> Omg, this equipment makes life sweet!! About a 100’ locust here. Child’s play. I coulda come in closer and got more height, but why bother. Besides, wouldn’t wanna scratch the truck. Lol.
> 
> We were using the grcs to rope, then winch in sections of two Norway’s next to the locust too. That chipper is unstoppable. An unrelenting brute.
> 
> Just saying.


you are finally catching with the rest of the world.


----------



## treebilly

You brought “stubby” out of retirement I see.

100% chance of rain today and the boss sends me a quarter mile through a horse pasture with a 29,000#elevator and a chip truck plus chipper. Any guesses to how that worked out?


----------



## Ben84

Pictures? Sounds like a fun time. I got lucky and did stumps all day in the rain.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

The bucket truck broke down twenty minutes into the job and spent three hours getting it restarted so we could get the boom out of the way. It died agiain before the road and had to be towed out. I ended up climbing in pissing rain. Then of course the chip truck and chipper needed pulled out. All of this because the estimator thought it would be easier than just climb and use a mini skid from the driveway 30’ away. There will be beer consumed tonight. I don’t know how much longer I can take this circus
Sorry no pics. Phone was safe in my lunch box. Far away from my throwing arm


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> you are finally catching with the rest of the world.



Yeah, I’m a little slow, but what can I say, I do my best.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> You brought “stubby” out of retirement I see.
> 
> 100% chance of rain today and the boss sends me a quarter mile through a horse pasture with a 29,000#elevator and a chip truck plus chipper. Any guesses to how that worked out?



Stubs is a good old friend. Like a faithful old dog.

Sorry to hear about your day today. Three words said enough for me to get the picture “pasture”, “rain” and “trucks”. Lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treebilly said:


> The bucket truck broke down twenty minutes into the job and spent three hours getting it restarted so we could get the boom out of the way. It died agiain before the road and had to be towed out. I ended up climbing in pissing rain. Then of course the chip truck and chipper needed pulled out. All of this because the estimator thought it would be easier than just climb and use a mini skid from the driveway 30’ away. There will be beer consumed tonight. I don’t know how much longer I can take this circus
> Sorry no pics. Phone was safe in my lunch box. Far away from my throwing arm


Dang Treebilly, I thought you did your own gig


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Stubs is a good old friend. Like a faithful old dog.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your day today. Three words said enough for me to get the picture “pasture”, “rain” and “trucks”. Lol


At least it wasn't and old farm place abandoned except for the septic tank don't ask me how I know


----------



## treebilly

Yes and no Rope.


----------



## ropensaddle

treebilly said:


> Yes and no Rope.


Yeah man I'm in same boat no splainin necessary lol


----------



## tree MDS

Omg, I love having this thing around!!


----------



## treebilly

The Deere or the Bandit? Or both?


----------



## tree MDS

Was talking about the chipper, but yeah, I love the Deere too. Just not as much as my old one.


----------



## Blue Oaks

Found a Northern Pacific Rattlesnake one foot outside the front door. 

He (pregnant she?) was not long for this world.


----------



## treebilly

Cook it up tonight?


----------



## tree MDS

Shovel thirty. Big time!! Lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blue Oaks said:


> Found a Northern Pacific Rattlesnake one foot outside the front door.
> 
> He (pregnant she?) was not long for this world.


Cool I been walking all around their turf so far not seen one did it rattle ?


----------



## Blue Oaks

Oh yeah, it rattled.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got a day off (due to more rain, and the fact that it’s sunday anyway).

I gotta say, it’s been getting to me already. Between the rainy-rain and the whiny, lazy help, and this one particularly annoying customer making the MDS want to kick her in the fat ass. Then all this ******** I had to go through with dmv to get a plate for the new chipper - the bucket control recall I had handled this week - now there’s a recall on something with the ram’s ignition switch (something like that). Then there’s the actual cutting of the trees, I guess that’s worth mention. I gotta say, this tree-servicing is tough business. It’s a good thing I am the chosen one.


----------



## tree MDS

I’d be totally lost without this business though. And for that reason, I gotta say, I love it.


----------



## gorman

Still no cylinder. The altec warehouse said they were making it right and shipping it last Saturday morning. They waited until Monday afternoon. I’m starting to climb dead trees and hazard stuff because my other recourse is to have my guys do firewood, which I’m trying to get out of.


----------



## Ben84

Sounds like altec is really slacking on taking care of their customer. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Still no cylinder. The altec warehouse said they were making it right and shipping it last Saturday morning. They waited until Monday afternoon. I’m starting to climb dead trees and hazard stuff because my other recourse is to have my guys do firewood, which I’m trying to get out of.



Dude, just get a brand new bucket and keep that as a backup!! What year Altec is it?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Dude, just get a brand new bucket and keep that as a backup!! What year Altec is it?



I just blew 230 large on my garage and found out it’s only valued at 80 as an accessory structure. I wish I could get one but for right now I’m dealing with paying my bills. 
The boom is an ‘01 lrv. I need another bucket for another crew but I’d need another truck too. I’m working on a putting together a plan for a big loan for the fall.


----------



## tree MDS

Been torturing this thing pretty steadily.


----------



## tree MDS

Litchfield division, baby. Kicking it hard. Just saying. ****in little crybaby snitches,,,


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 649493
> View attachment 649497
> Litchfield division, baby. Kicking it hard. Just saying. ****in little crybaby snitches,,,


Hahahah who n the Sam Johnson are you talking about mds or are you just talking smack ?


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS speaks of those in his local market that once scorned him (whildst he was minding his own business), and have now brought the consequence of decades of MDS fire and brimstone for all to endure. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Have a nice day!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> The MDS speaks of those in his local market that once scorned him (whildst he was minding his own business), and have now brought the consequence of decades of MDS fire and brimstone for all to endure. Lol


relax, you are just another tree guy. fire and brimstone! more like sawdust and wood chips. just keep working.


----------



## hitoppa

Sawdust and wood chips and.....beer?


----------



## tree MDS

I was just being silly. Maybe venting a little. It’s the whadja do today thread on AS. We talk a little smack put up some pics, whatever. Not really a big deal. I’m perfectly relaxed. 

The one thing I disagree with is the “just another treeguy” comment. I’ve seen plenty of “just another treeguy” types over the years. I don’t consider myself one of those. I’ve put 30 years of hard work into being NOT “just another treeguy”. So you can consider yourself “just another crane guy”, or whatever else you want, but leave me out of it. 

And you bet your ass I’m still pissed off some idiot that doesn’t even know me attacked my life’s work just because they’re a lame snitch, or whatever the **** their problem was. Yep. Gonna stay that way too. **** em all.


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway. Today was an okay day. Just seems like I ran into a couple bitchy mother****ers along the way. **** em though. Anybody gets on my cloud they’re gonna get a boot to the ass right back off. Lol.


----------



## hitoppa

Maybe a little Vagisil might help Paul.?


----------



## gorman

So Rj diesel told me today that the freight company that altec sent the cylinder through has lost my part. They found out it was lost last Friday and waited until Monday to send another. This is unbelievable. I was tempted to call corporate and unleash but first I gotta get some numbers together and cool down to see how a debacle like this happens. 

Still climbing hazard trees every day and I find out a guy got electrocuted and killed minutes from my house “trimming trees” yesterday.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I was just being silly. Maybe venting a little. It’s the whadja do today thread on AS. We talk a little smack put up some pics, whatever. Not really a big deal. I’m perfectly relaxed.
> 
> The one thing I disagree with is the “just another treeguy” comment. I’ve seen plenty of “just another treeguy” types over the years. I don’t consider myself one of those. I’ve put 30 years of hard work into being NOT “just another treeguy”. So you can consider yourself “just another crane guy”, or whatever else you want, but leave me out of it.
> 
> And you bet your ass I’m still pissed off some idiot that doesn’t even know me attacked my life’s work just because they’re a lame snitch, or whatever the **** their problem was. Yep. Gonna stay that way too. **** em all.


i am just another crane guy. nothing special with me.


----------



## hitoppa

AA was just another tree guy too. RIP.


----------



## jefflovstrom

hitoppa said:


> AA was just another tree guy too. RIP.



How do you know about Doug if you just joined Tuesday?
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok here's my day enjoy 

Little slope for about a mile then heard huffing and yup bear lol.
well unless bigfoot huffs too


----------



## hitoppa

jefflovstrom said:


> How do you know about Doug if you just joined Tuesday?
> Jeff



I eat a lot of fish taco s ;-)


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ok here's my day enjoy View attachment 650078
> View attachment 650078
> Little slope for about a mile then heard huffing and yup bear lol.View attachment 650079
> well unless bigfoot huffs too



We have bears everywhere here now. In the back yard, bird feeders, everywhere. You are nothing special. Just work.


----------



## hitoppa

Our town is completely infested with coyotes and coywolves. I walk late at night and they are howling in all the wooded areas around the houses making dogs bark and house lights go on. 2 weeks ago 2 coywolves attacked a small beagle named Charlie nearly killing him and putting him in the hospital torn up with stitches while 2 people stood 20 feet away in broad day light. I have had them walk right thru my nearby lot in broad daylight staring at my employees. I bought a Mossberg Shockwave just for them should this continue and have full permission to do whatever is nec. from the local po po. Here is an actual picture from a security of the Charlie the Beagle attack so your little poopy bears aren't such a big deal Ropey/Wayne.


----------



## jefflovstrom

hitoppa said:


> I eat a lot of fish taco s ;-)



hey, if you are who I think you are, glad you are back!,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

I vaguely remember something about the fish taco thing, but that’s it. That was a ways back.


----------



## tree MDS

Poor Charlie!!


----------



## no tree to big

So i go to pick up the gf's kid and there is a viper and some Porsche race car in the drive way I think I need to be friends with them! 

I've been just doin estimates the last two days I now like people even less and think I need to become an estimater cause I like being alone in my pickup with no tards to wrangle haha. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Tard wrangling.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> We have bears everywhere here now. In the back yard, bird feeders, everywhere. You are nothing special. Just work.


I'll see your bears and raise you pilgrim and I am working shhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## ropensaddle

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/29/1100-pound-gator-_n_4012792.html Ok ladies you were saying? I have waded that swamp this came out of a 4:00 am to get to my deer stand ! Btw it was a favorite hunting ground for Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett. Oh and MDS, I never said I were special just climb in your bucket son and get back to work


----------



## Zale

hitoppa said:


> AA was just another tree guy too. RIP.


Is AA dead?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> Is AA dead?



Yes,
Jeff


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> Yes,
> Jeff


I'm sorry to hear that. He drove a lot of folks crazy here but I believe he enjoyed what he did. I'm hoping it was by natural causes and not by some of the crazy sh*t he did in tree work.


----------



## jefflovstrom

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/postgazette/obituary.aspx?pid=187011389
Jeff


----------



## Zale

National sky diving champ 3 times. That's pretty cool.


----------



## ropensaddle

Zale said:


> National sky diving champ 3 times. That's pretty cool.


Yeah I saw that too there was really no cause of death shown anyway rip AA.


----------



## hitoppa

Hey Paul, your schit is looking really sharp. But that don't look like Stubs?


----------



## hitoppa

jefflovstrom said:


> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/postgazette/obituary.aspx?pid=187011389
> Jeff


I first encountered him after being on a now defunct forum called Arborage (anyone remember Ekka?) based in Australia and I was a moderator on there after a few years. He was full of schit back then too while climbing trees with 2 ice picks in his hands. I kind of chased him out of there into ASite but he never was one to quit and he and his "slip scoop" I believe became an on and off again regular and highly entertaining. There was some question of his stated military service by those in the know (I believe Beans) which he was unable to defend it seemed. But like I said he was a tough ole codger and not one to be brushed aside by any means. Another ole memory from years gone by....


----------



## jefflovstrom

hitoppa said:


> I first encountered him after being on a now defunct forum called Arborage (anyone remember Ekka?) based in Australia and I was a moderator on there after a few years. He was full of schit back then too while climbing trees with 2 ice picks in his hands. I kind of chased him out of there into ASite but he never was one to quit and he and his "slip scoop" I believe became an on and off again regular and highly entertaining. There was some question of his stated military service by those in the know (I believe Beans) which he was unable to defend it seemed. But like I said he was a tough ole codger and not one to be brushed aside by any means. Another ole memory from years gone by....
> 
> View attachment 650449



Hey, Matt,,,,,,,ok, hmmm
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ekka booted me, so did MB,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Hey Paul, your schit is looking really sharp. But that don't look like Stubs?



Thanks, Mystery Person! Stubs is still on the team, just did a slight upgrade.


----------



## hitoppa

jefflovstrom said:


> Ekka booted me, so did MB,
> Jeff


I ran a 2 week long day and night battle on ASite with Ekka after he booted me at Arborage for uncovering some illegal stuff he was doing (he was sued and lost his forum) and some guy with a ton of money destroyed him. I didn't last a week with MB as they are a bunch of pansies over there. TBuzz canned me after I said that you won't find a woman on an every day salty take down crew (oh the horror of those words lol), but they re structured their forum and Mark let me back in as , hell, they spent money to change but Dunlop is the King of the Liberals (read *****). But probably my mystery reappearance will be short lived here....c'est la vie.... Nice to visit my ole home...cheers.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Hey, old dog!! I was slowly putting it together. 

Out dumping chips on a rainy Sunday, then off to pick up tractor, one annoying log, and plywood. Oh, then bank. I like the bank.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Hey, old dog!! I was slowly putting it together.
> 
> Out dumping chips on a rainy Sunday, then off to pick up tractor, one annoying log, and plywood. Oh, then bank. I like the bank.


Well one log annoying you, "what gives" did you take your mds


----------



## treebilly

Got the lawn mowed finally. Got the rear wheel bearings and axles out on my neighbors bobcat. Plays with the kids and had them help me plant peas and garlic. Grill is warming up and thunder is rolling closer. Hopefully I get burgers done before the storm hits. If not, I get wet. It’s been a beautiful day

And we’re not pansies on the TH. There’s a lot of knowledge being spread around on there if you enjoy the campfire type of setting.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Hey, old dog!! I was slowly putting it together.
> 
> Out dumping chips on a rainy Sunday, then off to pick up tractor, one annoying log, and plywood. Oh, then bank. I like the bank.



You still running that slip scoop on the tractor  I took a hundred mile round trip on my new bike today out to the lake and back and on the way back my business debit card blew out of my pocket :-( Luckily the bank was still open for 20 minutes and I got the card shut down.


----------



## tree MDS

I have a newer tractor with a claw-scoop now. I only use it as needed though (the grapple). It’s not the most practical thing for day to day use. When it does shine, its pretty awesome though. This is just a random pic or two from last year.


And, of course, an ash log loaded with the trusty slip scoop. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

So this ******* I just hired left me after two weeks. Says he got a construction job with benefits, but thanks and he enjoyed working with me. I liked the guy too. Back to the drawing board. At least I’ve still got my chubby Guatemalan (the only chubby Guatemalan, I’m pretty sure). Gonna have to go on a hiring rampage, see what I can drudge up. This is getting ridiculous. I waited two weeks for this loser to put his notice in at his other job too!! ****er,, I could’ve been looking elsewhere. Nice text to get Sunday afternoon at 3:00. Grr.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So this ******* I just hired left me after two weeks. Says he got a construction job with benefits, but thanks and he enjoyed working with me. I liked the guy too. Back to the drawing board. At least I’ve still got my chubby Guatemalan (the only chubby Guatemalan, I’m pretty sure). Gonna have to go on a hiring rampage, see what I can drudge up. This is getting ridiculous. I waited two weeks for this loser to put his notice in at his other job too!! ****er,, I could’ve been looking elsewhere. Nice text to get Sunday afternoon at 3:00. Grr.



He’ll be back when his new boss discovers he’s not the construction worker he claimed to be.


----------



## gorman

So I have to pull a “break in case of emergency” move tomorrow. He cylinder didn’t come in last Friday when it should have. If these ****ing goons lost it again I have to pay a guy to drive to Milwaukee and bring it back. I’m hitting a brick wall here.


----------



## hitoppa

Dude, I been thru probably 20 guys in last 2 years. It's like this everywhere. I could tell stories for hours. I can get a guy by the next day on clist so if the current guy don't work out I can have one by tomorrow. I got a guy for last 6 months tho and he climbs and another new guy that climbs but he has baggage. It is really hard to take. 2 guys ago a huge black guy almost killed me. He rode his Harley in so I said after work let's take a putt down to the river. He rode right up the back of me and I went tumbling thru an intersection at about 50 mph, em transport, hospital, road rash, stitches, concussion, the works. No insurance, no driver's license.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I’ve been doing the same thing with CL. That’s what I did after I got the text, ran up to Walmart and picked up another burner phone and then placed the ad again on CL. So much nicer having all that BS contained to a separate line!! 

That’s pretty scary about the biker dude. Sounds like you “wrangled” yourself a particularly brilliant one that time. Good ole CL!! Haha.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> So I have to pull a “break in case of emergency” move tomorrow. He cylinder didn’t come in last Friday when it should have. If these ****ing goons lost it again I have to pay a guy to drive to Milwaukee and bring it back. I’m hitting a brick wall here.



My sympathies with that whole deal. Sounds very annoying and stressful.


----------



## hitoppa

Conn. to Milwaukee...on a work day...jeesh. As tho this schit isn't hard enough.

Another episode...this last winter I had a midget lesbian apply. Worried about a sexism charge I tried her out. She kicked ass. Carried logs on her shoulder...didn't dull the saws, dragged...did it all. She was about 4 feet 8 inches tall and had the tiniest fingers in the world. She had that huge butt you see in the Wizard of Oz. I was gonna keep going with it and then her "fiance" calls and tells her that her house burst a pipe in like zero degree weather...putting 7 feet of water in her basement. She had to evacuate and for a couple of days she lived with dad and her gf drove her car around all day. Then she just disappeared like her tiny little fingers disappeared into a pair of tiny little gloves....


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I have a newer tractor with a claw-scoop now. I only use it as needed though (the grapple). It’s not the most practical thing for day to day use. When it does shine, its pretty awesome though. This is just a random pic or two from last year.
> View attachment 650696
> 
> And, of course, an ash log loaded with the trusty slip scoop. Lol.
> View attachment 650695


Scoop don't matter long as it saves that back.


----------



## Brian55

gorman said:


> So I have to pull a “break in case of emergency” move tomorrow. He cylinder didn’t come in last Friday when it should have. If these ****ing goons lost it again I have to pay a guy to drive to Milwaukee and bring it back. I’m hitting a brick wall here.


uship.com


----------



## tree MDS

Just a day in the life of Joe Tree Cutter. Lol, no brimstone here, people,,,


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 650923
> View attachment 650924
> View attachment 650925
> View attachment 650926
> Just a day in the life of Joe Tree Cutter. Lol, no brimstone here, people,,,


So many years of that every day now i'm occasional


----------



## ropensaddle

Today was a bit of a change of scenery 
Then a change in plans because of this and it was active.


----------



## hitoppa

One of the 2 employees I have went on a tirade this morning, seemingly drug induced. 4 months and never even a shred of indication he could act this way. He was making payments on a saddle. I let him take it as mostly paid for but he tried to take a 120' piece of Velocity I had given to him a week ago and I grabbed it. I said if you pay for the saddle you can have it. Thought I was gonna have to dust off some of my ole Karate moves lol. He backed off and left with a bunch of threats. Other worker said he was going to a methadone clinic. I really had no idea.......arrrgh. :-( Back to the drawing board.


----------



## hitoppa

Sunday out in the country and smell some manure and get at one with nature


----------



## ropensaddle

hitoppa said:


> Sunday out in the country and smell some manure and get at one with nature View attachment 650962


Missisinawa ,Sylamonie,Wabash which river or none


----------



## hitoppa

Great Miami Riv.


----------



## tree MDS

People in general have reached an all time low.


----------



## Zale

hitoppa said:


> One of the 2 employees I have went on a tirade this morning, seemingly drug induced. 4 months and never even a shred of indication he could act this way. He was making payments on a saddle. I let him take it as mostly paid for but he tried to take a 120' piece of Velocity I had given to him a week ago and I grabbed it. I said if you pay for the saddle you can have it. Thought I was gonna have to dust off some of my ole Karate moves lol. He backed off and left with a bunch of threats. Other worker said he was going to a methadone clinic. I really had no idea.......arrrgh. :-( Back to the drawing board.


Sounds like withdrawal and trying to find some stuff to sell.


----------



## tree MDS

Fit all the wood in one load thanks to my new buddy.




We got the stump ground, cleaned up and ready for topsoil too. Not bad for two guys in two days. (Not counting my stump guys visit).


----------



## hitoppa

Me likey the timber hitch too. How come we running a porty AND the GRCS or whatever it is called?


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Me likey the timber hitch too. How come we running a porty AND the GRCS or whatever it is called?



Porty for butt line. Was still on from the limb wood.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Porty for butt line. Was still on from the limb wood.


You know I really like my porty but I just can't see the need for the grcs or justify the cost. It looks like its cumbersome to wag around and set up. I mean its nice but not on my need to have list idk maybe I see it wrong. I likey timber cow too lol


----------



## tree MDS

It is bulky and a pita to set up. I don’t use it for every tree, but a lot of them. It’s not perfect either, but when it shines, it shines. You can pick a tree apart pretty gracefully with it after you really get the hang of it. Makes it hard to not have it down there on the trees we don’t use it on. 

Like I said, it’s not perfect, and maybe even a little bit dangerous (at times), but I bought mine for $600 off a friend, and would probably ***** so much if something ever happened to it that I’d figure out where to get the $’s for a new one.


----------



## tree MDS

I used it on that tree so we could take bigger pieces and winch them up and away from the wires, then into the reaper,, I mean chipper.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I used it on that tree so we could take bigger pieces and winch them up and away from the wires, then into the reaper,, I mean chipper.


Lol reaper "I like that " carry on MDS


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> It is bulky and a pita to set up. I don’t use it for every tree, but a lot of them. It’s not perfect either, but when it shines, it shines. You can pick a tree apart pretty gracefully with it after you really get the hang of it. Makes it hard to not have it down there on the trees we don’t use it on.
> 
> Like I said, it’s not perfect, and maybe even a little bit dangerous (at times), but I bought mine for $600 off a friend, and would probably ***** so much if something ever happened to it that I’d figure out where to get the $’s for a new one.



600 is a steal. I’ve never seen one for less than 1500 used.


----------



## gorman

Got the bucket back. It’s working great and now back to the grind.


----------



## hitoppa

I dropped over 2k into my small bucket and close to 3k into my crane and now the cylinder is leaking in my 75' bucket....fkn killing me. That's gotta be at least a $1500. rebuild. I worked my ass off in the cold this winter and wonder if the **** should just stay in the lot so the hydraulics aren't so stressed. Yesterday the azaleas at my house bloomed and had to take a few picts as I just had the ole girl (1935 circa) get a new coat of paint slapped on her. Got 2 picts. when posted 1. Hey the guy that flipped out on the job 2 days ago for absolutely no reason....called yesterday begging for his job back. You know if it was just a disagreement, sure, but he ran all over the job screaming ****, threatened my other employee and threatened to "do something" back at the lot. Hard to let all that **** go like it is ok and would never happen again....bye bye


----------



## hitoppa

PS....If I could get a GCRS for 600 bucks I'd jump on it right now. But to drop what $2k on one that is mostly a garage spider egg breeding ground....


----------



## gorman

When I went to pick up my bucket the mechanic told me when they called altec about sending the wrong cylinder they sent a truck out in two days to pick it up. The only thing was they didn’t bring a correct cylinder with that truck. Makes total sense right? Drive halfway across the country with an empty truck. Then then said altec claimed there was no way to next day air it. Total BS. 

It’s great I’m now able to actually schedule work days ahead of time without all this ad hoc crap. 

One of my guys can’t lift anything for a few days since he punctured his stomach lining with a chicken bone. Too much.


----------



## treebilly

Worked with a big stick today. 135 ton at 120-130 foot radius. The but log weighed in at 5400 lbs and was less than five foot long. I used the 088 for two cuts on spurs. My crew now calls me sir. 
It was a beautiful day


----------



## jefflovstrom

hitoppa said:


> I dropped over 2k into my small bucket and close to 3k into my crane and now the cylinder is leaking in my 75' bucket....fkn killing me. That's gotta be at least a $1500. rebuild. I worked my ass off in the cold this winter and wonder if the **** should just stay in the lot so the hydraulics aren't so stressed. Yesterday the azaleas at my house bloomed and had to take a few picts as I just had the ole girl (1935 circa) get a new coat of paint slapped on her. Got 2 picts. when posted 1. Hey the guy that flipped out on the job 2 days ago for absolutely no reason....called yesterday begging for his job back. You know if it was just a disagreement, sure, but he ran all over the job screaming ****, threatened my other employee and threatened to "do something" back at the lot. Hard to let all that **** go like it is ok and would never happen again....bye bye
> 
> 
> View attachment 651257
> View attachment 651257
> View attachment 651260



Nice,, you should open a Bed and Breakfast.. I would go
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

It has been many beautiful day's. So so busy, transition is speeding up I think. I hope so, ready to jump up a gear! I wish there would be more people who want to work and even pursue a career in this industry. 
Jeff


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> When I went to pick up my bucket the mechanic told me when they called altec about sending the wrong cylinder they sent a truck out in two days to pick it up. The only thing was they didn’t bring a correct cylinder with that truck. Makes total sense right? Drive halfway across the country with an empty truck. Then then said altec claimed there was no way to next day air it. Total BS.
> 
> It’s great I’m now able to actually schedule work days ahead of time without all this ad hoc crap.
> 
> One of my guys can’t lift anything for a few days since he punctured his stomach lining with a chicken bone. Too much.



Are you talking about a bucket truck boom piston? If so why didn't you just have it rebuilt by a hydraulic shop.?


----------



## gorman

hitoppa said:


> Are you talking about a bucket truck boom piston? If so why didn't you just have it rebuilt by a hydraulic shop.?



The chrome on the ram was junk. A new ram was backordered for weeks and weeks.


----------



## hitoppa

treebilly said:


> View attachment 651275
> View attachment 651276
> View attachment 651277
> Worked with a big stick today. 135 ton at 120-130 foot radius. The but log weighed in at 5400 lbs and was less than five foot long. I used the 088 for two cuts on spurs. My crew now calls me sir.
> It was a beautiful day



That's a load to take up for cuts....didn't think I was getting full comp. on mine so had Mastermind put in new jug and cylinder and he 
ported it while he had it.


----------



## hitoppa

Any of you guys looking for a crane, this looks like a fantastic deal...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.2162267873790958&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Neckerson

Almost drowned a groundie in diesel after he filled my 200t with diesel... Caught him in the act, rinsed a few times, turned out ok. But still. Diesel? Really?


----------



## hitoppa

Man, you guys have gone like comatose over here....what awful sinister things happened to you all since your leader (me) left? Probably don't want to talk about it lol.


----------



## gorman

Too busy making money and not nerding out on our phones. There’s always time for this when I’m taking a dump though.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice way to spend a rainy day,,,


Trucks are full, that’s enough tree for today.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Too busy making money and not nerding out on our phones. There’s always time for this when I’m taking a dump though.



Hahaha. At least this isn’t Facebook. Omg, is that queer,,,


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Nice way to spend a rainy day,,,
> View attachment 651868
> View attachment 651867
> Trucks are full, that’s enough tree for today.
> View attachment 651869


You seem to have missed your target!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> You seem to have missed your target!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



I was on a roll chipping this one last spruce trunk. I was up on the chipper moving the chute side to side. Then the truck started to overfill, nobody was around to stop it so I just said screw it, we’ll shovel it into the slip-scoop.


----------



## treebilly

Been there done that.


----------



## ropensaddle

Day off only 1 this week went on a little hike lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Sorta different seeing these trees so old and so short lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Oh well time to get the mail


----------



## ropensaddle

Got back to town and this pulled in beside me lol


----------



## ropensaddle

gorman said:


> Too busy making money and not nerding out on our phones. There’s always time for this when I’m taking a dump though.


So let me get this 100% straight in my mind your sitting on a toilet posting this ?


----------



## gorman

Waiting in my truck while a storm passes, not on the john. Today we tackled a couple of red maples One of which somehow got a cable in it with no pruning. It’s funny to me how people sell common grade cabling and put it ten feet from the crotch and don’t prune weight off. Mysteriously the cable ends up snapping years later.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. At least this isn’t Facebook. Omg, is that queer,,,


Wtf you rambling about now lol. You better clean the chipper it's dirty


----------



## hitoppa

Hey Rope, you still got that ole loader truck?

Fun project I bought last year on CList for $250. (guy was gonna junk it otherwise for metal weight $) is coming along. Had Suder Engine go over the Continental 4 Cylinder engine and it cost $1750. Much of that was a new radiator. Engine was perfect and now starts up with the first button push and purrs all day long. Then took it to my friend Steve Viola at Forest Lytle and have not got the bill yet but he said the pump ran perfect and he did very little to it. It sprayed an entire nursery up in Mason from bought new in mid 50's. Every use it then went into a barn. Pump was packed each winter with vegetable oil so no freeze cracks in cast iron pump and seals stayed ....well...sealing. This has a huge Bean 60 gallon per minute pump and will spray well over 100 feet and the approx. 600 gallon tank will be a huge improvement from the 200 gallon tank I have now on a much smaller sprayer that makes big $ fertilizing and spraying trees....


----------



## hitoppa

My last "big" sprayer was this ole 1938 Bean with a Hercules engine I renovated that I made pocketfuls of cash back in the 70's spraying Gypsy Moth in NJ. I sold it about 20 years ago but think I may need a big sprayer again...Any of you guys run sprayers?.


----------



## ropensaddle

Those Hercules were tough for sure nah its already gone was hard to part with but the time had came. 
Did you do mist blowing in nj lol. I can't believe us old timers survived mist blowers the skeeter trucks lol man those ****ers stank . I remember the ddt squad too lol


----------



## Neckerson

Call me crazy, but I feel like that's not an approved felling cut... Methinks the homeowner got lucky on this one. We did the other 7, and had to clean this mess up with them.


----------



## ropensaddle

Neckerson said:


> Call me crazy, but I feel like that's not an approved felling cut... Methinks the homeowner got lucky on this one. We did the other 7, and had to clean this mess up with them.
> View attachment 652758


Bet you that bar is useless now


----------



## hitoppa

Out for a tour in the neighborhood after work lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

hitoppa said:


> Out for a tour in the neighborhood after work lol.



Lol that sure would get tiring fast, neighborhood be about it lol


----------



## Oldmaple

Got to work with 2 of my kids yesterday. Sent my regular employee off to work with a company I do some projects with. Turned this tree 


into this.


View from above


Best kind of job, leave the wood, no cleanup on the stump.


----------



## hitoppa

You ever go by to look at a tree the owner says has a rotten base and the same stick everyone uses to poke in and see how far the rot is, is still there?


----------



## tree MDS

Guy said he didn’t want a crane on his driveway. I said no problem.




Who’s yo daddy!!??


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Guy said he didn’t want a crane on his driveway. I said no problem.
> View attachment 653500
> View attachment 653501
> View attachment 653502
> View attachment 653503
> Who’s yo daddy!!??


so you drove on the lawn. big deal.


----------



## gorman

His truck doesn’t weigh 50k pounds.


----------



## Tree94

Watch the clip at 4:40.

From the trunk almost uppercutting her, to the full rev after it fell

Btw watch all those "tree cutting fail" videos if you haven't already, I could watch them all day


----------



## Tree94

Wait for the comment at the end though


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> His truck doesn’t weigh 50k pounds.


do the math gorman, 30-35k on two axles, vs 50k on three. not a huge difference. the time and effort involved is huge though. to each their own, however.


----------



## gorman

dbl612 said:


> do the math gorman, 30-35k on two axles, vs 50k on three. not a huge difference. the time and effort involved is huge though. to each their own, however.



That’s true. But that front axle on the crane though.... ultimately it was the homeowners call. They know much less.


----------



## tree MDS

My truck is more like 29,700 if you wanna get picky. It’s just a job. Two guys, a bucket and a tractor took a day to get that mess off the house. No crane needed, per customer request. We’ve moved onto the other 20k worth of non crane related TREEWORK now.

Everybody’s an arborist.


----------



## tree MDS

Regardless of whether or not they can start a chainsaw,,,


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Regardless of whether or not they can start a chainsaw,,,


there is no doubt that you are acknowledgeable, hard working guy that has an admirable set up of equipment now. a some point in time, you will get older and realize its not a tree vs man thing, its a working smarter thing. I'm pretty sure thats why you bought that beautiful new equipment! try to drag yourself out of the dark ages.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> My truck is more like 29,700 if you wanna get picky. It’s just a job. Two guys, a bucket and a tractor took a day to get that mess off the house. No crane needed, per customer request. We’ve moved onto the other 20k worth of non crane related TREEWORK now.
> 
> Everybody’s an arborist.



Some elaboration on this 20k job??? Don’t just say that and not tell more. That’s just teasing.


----------



## hitoppa

I think the Tree MDS meant he had a total of $20k other work.


----------



## dbl612

hitoppa said:


> I think the Tree MDS meant he had a total of $20k other work.


which is nice also.


----------



## tree MDS

Been too busy for pics for the most part. Tried to get one of the 4x4 doing its thing in the new truck today. 

That 19xpc with the Deere 173 seems like it was the perfect choice too. The MDS is tired, but pleased. What a beautiful week of weather!


----------



## tree MDS

Finally got a day off. A gloomy, supposed to shower, nothing open day off, but a day off anyway. Of course I dragged myself out of bed at 5:30 only to decide to call it off anyway, so there goes the rest part, but oh well.


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe I’ll pass out in the shop recliner with a grease gun dangling out of my hand later. Living the dream, baby!! Lol.


----------



## capetrees

How self absorbed can a person be?


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> How self absorbed can a person be?



Just shooting the ****, loser. Trying to post (something). you got some real ****ing issues, don't you?


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> How self absorbed can a person be?



FYI, I come here to keep in touch with two or three people, and you definitely ain't one of them, so just go play with your side biz.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Maybe I’ll pass out in the shop recliner with a grease gun dangling out of my hand later. Living the dream, baby!! Lol.


Ha been there, heck I remember the days of climbing under my old chevelle back in the day dreaming what id do to her if money was no option. Id wake to pops saying suppers ready. I did manage to make that 69 chevy fly though


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Ha been there, heck I remember the days of climbing under my old chevelle back in the day dreaming what id do to her if money was no option. Id wake to pops saying suppers ready. I did manage to make that 69 chevy fly though



I find myself missing similar (simpler) times too.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> FYI, I come here to keep in touch with two or three people, and you definitely ain't one of them, so just go play with your side biz.



poor me


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Just shooting the ****, loser. Trying to post (something). you got some real ****ing issues, don't you?


----------



## gorman

Have to take another truck out of service this week. Getting a myriad of codes from my dt466e. The new one is a low oil pressure alert that’s sending it into limp mode on hills. The dealership said I’d have to have it torn down to get to it so here we go.


----------



## treebilly

Mine was a bad wiring harness to the injectors. Wouldn’t allow enough oil pressure to open them


----------



## tree MDS

Finally bought a really nice (well, kobalt) digital 1/2” drive torque wrench for doing chipper blades, etc. today. Should be nice to have around. I’m a little nervous about doing the new drum chipper. The knife bolts call for 180 lbs and I wanna make sure I get that right for obvious reasons. I’m kind of in love with that machine already.


----------



## tree MDS

I had a scored cylinder on my 02 dt466. I had to have an in chassis rebuild done on the lower end. That was a pricey/painful deal at the time. 

Hope it turns out to be nothing too horrible.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Man, you guys have gone like comatose over here....what awful sinister things happened to you all since your leader (me) left? Probably don't want to talk about it lol.
> 
> View attachment 651770



Where is our leader, anyway? Been awfully quiet lately!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I had a scored cylinder on my 02 dt466. I had to have an in chassis rebuild done on the lower end. That was a pricey/painful deal at the time.
> 
> Hope it turns out to be nothing too horrible.



I did that four years ago. The guy rebuilt the top end and said I didn’t need the bottom end touched. I hope he was right.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Finally bought a really nice (well, kobalt) digital 1/2” drive torque wrench for doing chipper blades, etc. today. Should be nice to have around. I’m a little nervous about doing the new drum chipper. The knife bolts call for 180 lbs and I wanna make sure I get that right for obvious reasons. I’m kind of in love with that machine already.



I bought a used snap on torque wrench for the chipper knives. Good investment.


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Mine was a bad wiring harness to the injectors. Wouldn’t allow enough oil pressure to open them



What code were you getting?


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> Have to take another truck out of service this week. Getting a myriad of codes from my dt466e. The new one is a low oil pressure alert that’s sending it into limp mode on hills. The dealership said I’d have to have it torn down to get to it so here we go.


i would do a lot of checking of electrical and sending unit issues before i would get involved with a teardown. most computer and injection issues are electrical not mechanical. most dealers would rather sell a big job than do some basic diagnostics for a simple solution.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I find myself missing similar (simpler) times too.


Oh them days was far from simple , too many girl friends were complex. How do i let this one down but keep the door open it was like juggling land mines


----------



## treebilly

Gorman I can’t remember. We’ve had a lot of issues with this truck. It’s past it’s prime that’s for sure. 24,000 +or- a few hours on it.


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Gorman I can’t remember. We’ve had a lot of issues with this truck. It’s past it’s prime that’s for sure. 24,000 +or- a few hours on it.



I’m a hair away from driving my trucks off a ****ing cliff.


----------



## tree MDS

Craziness.

Anybody that thinks 4x4 in a bucket is just for show should check this thing out on a few jobs. Lol.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 655286
> View attachment 655289
> View attachment 655288
> View attachment 655293
> View attachment 655290
> Craziness.
> 
> Anybody that thinks 4x4 in a bucket is just for show should check this thing out on a few jobs. Lol.


What's the backlog since the storm?


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> What's the backlog since the storm?



I don’t even know, man. I’m kinda ****ed. Gonna just keep going as best I can.


----------



## Zale

I don't miss storm work. Be safe. I bet you're glad you bought that chipper and bucket. Maybe even pay them off in one season.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> I don't miss storm work. Be safe. I bet you're glad you bought that chipper and bucket. Maybe even pay them off in one season.



Not likely on the paying them off in one season, but that would be sweet. Lol. 

Definitely glad I bought the bucket and chipper at the moment, though!! I’d be lost without them. Nice when things work out like that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It is what it is, just do it,,
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

Just cause you have two chippers doesn't mean you need to bring them both with..........,,.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii

tricky wind thrown stump up a slope last week put up a fight,, had to hack its nail ridden head off, rubb it and fork rake shovel away 4m3+ of grindings


----------



## no tree to big

derwoodii said:


> tricky wind thrown stump up a slope last week put up a fight,, had to hack its nail ridden head off, rubb it and fork rake shovel away 4m3+ of grindings
> 
> View attachment 655639
> View attachment 655640
> View attachment 655641
> View attachment 655642


Ha flash back to the guy in a thread not too long ago who didn't know what to do with a 30 inch uprooted stump since you would have to grind sooo much and have to repair the yard, lol 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Right now it’s pouring repairs on me. My intl is out with engine problems, my loader is at the dealer, my cabover has an emissions code that the dealer won’t pony up to, and the clutch fan in my bucket broke after I replaced it last year. 

Not trying to whine over here but a man just needs his equipment to work. It’s a good thing I had a forestry bucket because if I had a rear mount I’d have no chip truck. 

I talked to kenworth about a new truck and they were totally cool until they told me I’d have to wait five months. That’s a long time.


----------



## tree MDS

Kenworth, eh? Wow, isn’t that like marqueen style? Whatcha thinking, bucket or chip truck?

Trucks (beyond like a pickup) in general seem like they can take forever to get. When I was pricing out buckets, altec told me it might be as long as a year (or more, I forget) to get a truck. I was thinking I might be dead by then. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

That means realistically you probably have it for January. Brr. Lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Kenworth, eh? Wow, isn’t that like marqueen style? Whatcha thinking, bucket or chip truck?
> 
> Trucks (beyond like a pickup) in general seem like they can take forever to get. When I was pricing out buckets, altec told me it might be as long as a year (or more, I forget) to get a truck. I was thinking I might be dead by then. Lol



I’m thinking of hooklift if some sort on a k270. Then have my intl blasted and painted and the same hooklift put on that too over the winter. 

The dealer I bout my UD cabover from had now told me I’m skrewed for parts five years early. What kills me is downtime. 

I calculated that Friday and Saturday I lost about 500 bucks a day not having my stuff working. 

If I sign papers for the kenworth in August I wil have it for spring. No sense getting it in January.


----------



## tree MDS

So what’s the advantage of this hooklift deal exactly? You can have a dumpster to drop off and a chip truck all in one, is that the deal? I’m kind of ignorant on the whole hooklift thing.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So what’s the advantage of this hooklift deal exactly? You can have a dumpster to drop off and a chip truck all in one, is that the deal? I’m kind of ignorant on the whole hooklift thing.



Easier to load, multiple function on the same truck, you can haul a loader or grinder in the bed and tow a trailer. 

I have to see it putting 10k in payload would make it difficult to hoist on the truck. As long as the cab end doesn’t lift up I’m good. 

Right now I’m fighting a warranty dispute with the dealer. They have in their computer that I bought the truck on 4/3/13 but that bs. I didn’t even test drive the c & c until 4/15/13. I know that because it was the day of the Boston marathon bombings. I received the truck on 6/28/13 and that’s when the warranty starts. Not when the dealer is tinkering with it.


----------



## ropensaddle

I'm a week and a half from home for 3 weeks. I plan to climb 6 big ****ers
load and haul then come back out the 9th of july till oct 5th. then I'm gonna hunt till nov 7th lol


----------



## ropensaddle

This feller has been seen in the woods of northern ca all summer. If you see him, he is half nuts, don't approach just play like you never saw him


----------



## ropensaddle

i finally decided to hit the big city


----------



## gorman

ropensaddle said:


> i finally decided to hit the big city



The wharf is a cool spot, a lot of grifters looking to scam tourists though. I got a free pass to the wax museum years ago.


----------



## JeffGu

gorman said:


> I got a free pass to the wax museum years ago.



Me, too. I told them I didn't think I could stand perfectly still for that long.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi ya'll,, super busy!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Just some more tornado pics. Been jumping around this neighborhood for the last few weeks. Fixing to finish up tomorrow and go back home to my regular work. Had enough,, I think...

Me one one guy took that that oak down off the mountain, chipped it, and forwarded the logs down to the street yesterday. Plywood up and all (see it on the left). Was a good day.


----------



## tree MDS

That was a tulip log, not ash. That chipper is the most bestest purchase ever!! I’m totally blown away by how nice it is to work with every day. Tractor and grapple is actually perfect for this type of work too. The ability to process whole trees in a matter of minutes is quite nice.


----------



## treebilly

I’ve been doing my thing. Go to work, make the boss his money, and go home. Still doing my share of removals but for some reason the estimator has been selling crown reductions a lot. Problem is he doesn’t understand the time it takes to properly do it and I’m stuck because out of 24 employees there is one that can actually do it. Two full days of reduction pruning and two days of easy removals. Guess what brought in the money. I’m much happier since I cut my own hours but now he wants all 24 employees down t0 40-45 hours. Not a big deal to me but some of the younger guys really relied on the 60 hour paychecks. I’m gonna help one of my crew out by paying him to help me around the property till I get caught up and hopefully be able to help him learn some other aspects of tree work.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 657128
> View attachment 657129
> View attachment 657132
> View attachment 657127
> Just some more tornado pics. Been jumping around this neighborhood for the last few weeks. Fixing to finish up tomorrow and go back home to my regular work. Had enough,, I think...
> 
> Me one one guy took that that oak down off the mountain, chipped it, and forwarded the logs down to the street yesterday. Plywood up and all (see it on the left). Was a good day.



I never heard about a tornado in litchfield.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> I never heard about a tornado in litchfield.


We had 4 tornadoes touch down in the area. Where they hit, the guys from the local electrical company ( eversource) said they haven't seen any thing like it, including Sandy. We took a tree out of a ladies kitchen a few weeks back, cut it up on her granite counter and hauled it out the rear slider.
It's the real deal...


----------



## Griff93

Monday's crane job. I actually carried my phone with me while hooked into the crane for once so I snapped a picture looking down.




2018-06-12_02-29-01 by Griffin93, on Flickr


This was a relatively small dead maple tree but as you can see it's surrounded by brick work that the home owner didn't want damaged.




2018-06-12_02-30-16 by Griffin93, on Flickr


Crane was parked out front but the tree was in the back yard. Had to set pieces down in the street.




2018-06-12_02-29-56 by Griffin93, on Flickr


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. A miniature crane job. Cool. I thought that was a bradford at first. 

Like someone said “work smarter, not harder”.


----------



## Griff93

You can do things like this when you own the crane. It only took us two hours to do the job and let us move on to the next one. No one climber wise wanted to do it because of the brick.

We had a full sized crane job the other day. For scale, the crane is at 104' right here. 



2018-06-12_02-31-43 by Griffin93, on Flickr



2018-06-12_02-31-59 by Griffin93, on Flickr



2018-06-12_02-31-12 by Griffin93, on Flickr

This piece never even touched the ground. From the tree to the truck.


2018-06-15_08-16-58 by Griffin93, on Flickr

The pick weighs 3800 pounds.


2018-06-15_08-17-29 by Griffin93, on Flickr


----------



## gorman

A new HEUI pump and all new injectors in my intl. thing runs like a beast now.


----------



## tree MDS

Climbing, logging, whole tree chipping, 4 wheeling,, arboristing. Yeah, life beyond craning bradfords.


----------



## Griff93

I climbed a Bradford today. Does that count?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 658140
> View attachment 658141
> View attachment 658142
> View attachment 658143
> Climbing, logging, whole tree chipping, 4 wheeling,, arboristing. Yeah, life beyond craning bradfords.



At first I thought all those chips spread out were plywood


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> At first I thought all those chips spread out were plywood



Lol. Nah, been trying to moderate my plywood usage. We’ve been dragging along the same 20 sheets for weeks now. Oddly enough they seem to be just the right amount.


----------



## JeffGu

That's what you get for buying all that equipment! See, I just go to the farm store and buy a pair of irrigation boots for $20 for those wet days!


----------



## gorman

Been cranking out the work since I got my trucks on the road. Had a neighbor cancel work while we were working next door at the last mjnute. Kinda screwed us. Blew a hose on the grinder yesterday and found out the napa near my house makes hoses on the cheap. 

I saw a video of some guy getting smoked in the head with a felled post. He’s wearing a hard hat but I’m dubious as to whether he survived or not. I’m sure you guys know the video. Two dumb asses not paying attention and the bigger dumb ass is dropping a log straight on a paved driveway and not keeping a safe drop zone. 

Anyway, here some pics.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice pics! Love the dog!

What’s up with all those little twigs all over the ground, though?


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Been cranking out the work since I got my trucks on the road. Had a neighbor cancel work while we were working next door at the last mjnute. Kinda screwed us. Blew a hose on the grinder yesterday and found out the napa near my house makes hoses on the cheap.
> 
> I saw a video of some guy getting smoked in the head with a felled post. He’s wearing a hard hat but I’m dubious as to whether he survived or not. I’m sure you guys know the video. Two dumb asses not paying attention and the bigger dumb ass is dropping a log straight on a paved driveway and not keeping a safe drop zone.
> 
> Anyway, here some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> gorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been cranking out the work since I got my trucks on the road. Had a neighbor cancel work while we were working next door at the last mjnute. Kinda screwed us. Blew a hose on the grinder yesterday and found out the napa near my house makes hoses on the cheap.
> 
> *I saw a video of some guy getting smoked in the head with a felled post.* He’s wearing a hard hat but I’m dubious as to whether he survived or not. I’m sure you guys know the video. Two dumb asses not paying attention and the bigger dumb ass is dropping a log straight on a paved driveway and not keeping a safe drop zone.
> 
> Anyway, here some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw it,
> so stupid of a move , but I wonder how often it can happen?,, poor guy,,
> Jeff
Click to expand...


----------



## JeffGu

Sometimes... you get to just flop them into the middle of the street...


----------



## tree MDS

Big Daddy chipper.


----------



## Zale

You need a bigger chip box now that you have the new chipper. It never ends.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> You need a bigger chip box now that you have the new chipper. It never ends.



That would be pretty sweet, now that you mention it! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

This was my kind of tree job.


----------



## gorman

Another tip over for this company. The owner is the shadiest piece of garbage I’ve heard of. He’s tipped over more cranes than he can count on his hands.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Big Daddy chipper.
> View attachment 659265
> View attachment 659266
> View attachment 659267
> View attachment 659268


Gratz all you dudes having fun. I tried to start doing my work to get it done before heading back out to california. Average humid summer Arkansas day. My DR added diuretic to my blood pressure pill anyway i was on 5th wheel barrow load of stacking wood got nauseous went and leaned into cab of my truck and woke on the pavement beside truck. Pretty good pop knot back of head, lucky wind was blowing. I laid under truck about 30 mins cooling down. My client came out I told her would have to leave trailer and finish when i feel better she brung me garden hose so I could cool off more. I finally thought i was ok to drive I'm feeling better a bit been guzzling water. I got to get meds that don't accelerate heat stroke cause this ***** scary.


----------



## Ben84

Typical Monday job. No access for any equipment.














Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus, Rope! I’m sorry to hear this. I hope you feel better, friend!!

I don’t know that I’d call what I’ve got going on “having fun” (even though it does have its fleeting moments), but thanks. It should be fun, but that relies on other people, and we all know how that usually goes. 

You have to remember, this is like Facebook, everything is just great!!! Lol, or at least appears to be. I learned not to be too real on this site a long time ago. 

Anyway, hang in there, buddy!!


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Gratz all you dudes having fun. I tried to start doing my work to get it done before heading back out to california. Average humid summer Arkansas day. My DR added diuretic to my blood pressure pill anyway i was on 5th wheel barrow load ... I got to get meds that don't accelerate heat stroke cause this ***** scary.



Medically, there are two kinds of problems folks have with hot weather: heat exhaustion, and heat stroke. When folks fall out in the heat, it is usually heat exhaustion, rather than heat stroke. Heat stroke is generally caused by insufficient water & dehydration; you get very hot, no sweat, and you are a good candidate for either the emergency room or dying. Heat exhaustion is when your metabolism quits working right, and there are many different aspects to the problem. Exactly what way your metabolism goes awry probably varies according to the individual. Yes, you can die from heat exhaustion, too, but not quite as likely.

About 10 years ago, I had me a nice little heat event of sorts. I was climbing a tree over a roof, piecing it out, feeling fine. Then I started not feeling so good, but not really feeling hot. Then I started getting a bit dizzy, I knew it was time to get out of the tree. In my haste to get done, I made a bad cut and yanked the electric box off the house. Ooops!

Then I was so dizzy I couldn't stand up for more than 30 seconds. I had lots of water, kept flushing my head in the garden hose...nothing seemed to help. I could crawl around on the ground, but if I stood up...I was going to go back down out of control. I was incapacitated for about an hour. The homeowner was rather concerned, and kept offering me something to drink. I kept declining, as I had an excellent garden hose I was very happy with. I eventually drank a cold coke that she offered, and the sugar water put me back in action.

It seems that when you get older, your ability to convert fat into blood sugar gets impaired; this is part of why we get fatter as we age. Since then, every time I feel that heat exhaustion coming on, I chase after some sugar water, work slower, and I have no problem.

Next time you find yourself falling out in the heat...try some lemonade. it will probably help a lot. Gatorade might actually be better for you, however, since it also has a lot of different salts in it.

_BACK to the thread topic:_
Yesterday, we had a big split-tree/blow-over. This was a really huge tree for our area, and quite tricky to get down without squooshing something important. _Like me_.



That's me getting up from sitting on somebody's headstone. It was an excellent bench seat, and they didn't seem to mind. I had been waiting for the bobcat to drag out some more of the logs so we could get close enough for me to ride the bobcat bucket and start taking off bigger limbs that weren't holding up the tree. Right now, it is only perched on two branches.

That's a 36" bar on the MS660.



I figure the old oak is just short of 6' DBH. The wound is severe, but we won't be taking out the whole tree. Just leave the rest to fall down some other day.


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Medically, there are two kinds of problems folks have with hot weather: heat exhaustion, and heat stroke. When folks fall out in the heat, it is usually heat exhaustion, rather than heat stroke. Heat stroke is generally caused by insufficient water & dehydration; you get very hot, no sweat, and you are a good candidate for either the emergency room or dying. Heat exhaustion is when your metabolism quits working right, and there are many different aspects to the problem. Exactly what way your metabolism goes awry probably varies according to the individual. Yes, you can die from heat exhaustion, too, but not quite as likely.
> 
> About 10 years ago, I had me a nice little heat event of sorts. I was climbing a tree over a roof, piecing it out, feeling fine. Then I started not feeling so good, but not really feeling hot. Then I started getting a bit dizzy, I knew it was time to get out of the tree. In my haste to get done, I made a bad cut and yanked the electric box off the house. Ooops!
> 
> Then I was so dizzy I couldn't stand up for more than 30 seconds. I had lots of water, kept flushing my head in the garden hose...nothing seemed to help. I could crawl around on the ground, but if I stood up...I was going to go back down out of control. I was incapacitated for about an hour. The homeowner was rather concerned, and kept offering me something to drink. I kept declining, as I had an excellent garden hose I was very happy with. I eventually drank a cold coke that she offered, and the sugar water put me back in action.
> 
> It seems that when you get older, your ability to convert fat into blood sugar gets impaired; this is part of why we get fatter as we age. Since then, every time I feel that heat exhaustion coming on, I chase after some sugar water, work slower, and I have no problem.
> 
> Next time you find yourself falling out in the heat...try some lemonade. it will probably help a lot. Gatorade might actually be better for you, however, since it also has a lot of different salts in it.
> 
> _BACK to the thread topic:_
> Yesterday, we had a big split-tree/blow-over. This was a really huge tree for our area, and quite tricky to get down without squooshing something important. _Like me_.
> 
> View attachment 659849
> 
> That's me getting up from sitting on somebody's headstone. It was an excellent bench seat, and they didn't seem to mind. I had been waiting for the bobcat to drag out some more of the logs so we could get close enough for me to ride the bobcat bucket and start taking off bigger limbs that weren't holding up the tree. Right now, it is only perched on two branches.
> 
> That's a 36" bar on the MS660.
> 
> View attachment 659850
> 
> I figure the old oak is just short of 6' DBH. The wound is severe, but we won't be taking out the whole tree. Just leave the rest to fall down some other day.


Yes well a few years ago when we had that terrible heat wave and it was 118 actual with ar humidity I took a ride in the ambulance and spent 2 days on IV with 28% kidney function! I know it comes from years in the hot Texas sun and now Arkansas sun and water intake. This was different, I had barely done anything I mean 5 wheel barrow loads off a trailer is minimal labor for tree dudes. I had same feeling as the day i went to hospital, when I look up diuretic I find it effects you in heat. I'm waiting few mins as doc is on lunch and I rested a bit too long after falling back to sleep at 6 am. I guess if I have to take the diuretic, I'm finished. I'm going to hire a temp service to finish the unloading tomorrow I just know with the drug my activity in heat is done I can't be passing out after 30 mins of work.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Jesus, Rope! I’m sorry to hear this. I hope you feel better, friend!!
> 
> I don’t know that I’d call what I’ve got going on “having fun” (even though it does have its fleeting moments), but thanks. It should be fun, but that relies on other people, and we all know how that usually goes.
> 
> You have to remember, this is like Facebook, everything is just great!!! Lol, or at least appears to be. I learned not to be too real on this site a long time ago.
> 
> Anyway, hang in there, buddy!!


Being busy = fun you will understand me some day!


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Yes well a few years ago when we had that terrible heat wave and it was 118 actual with ar humidity I took a ride in the ambulance and spent 2 days on IV with 28% kidney function! I know it comes from years in the hot Texas sun and now Arkansas sun and water intake. This was different, I had barely done anything I mean 5 wheel barrow loads off a trailer is minimal labor for tree dudes. I had same feeling as the day i went to hospital, when I look up diuretic I find it effects you in heat. I'm waiting few mins as doc is on lunch and I rested a bit too long after falling back to sleep at 6 am. I guess if I have to take the diuretic, I'm finished. I'm going to hire a temp service to finish the unloading tomorrow I just know with the drug my activity in heat is done I can't be passing out after 30 mins of work.



Damn, rope. You might need to become a supervisor after all.

I know you always resented them, but it sounds like you might be on medical leave from your wheelbarrow operator's position. HIRE SOME HELP, DUDE !

BTW: Diuretic means "you gonna pee a lot". Yes, that is very inconsistent with heat and keeping your hydration level high. _I'd talk to your doctor at length about that.

If'n you got your legs cut off, you'd hire some help then, wouldn't you?_


----------



## gorman

Yesterday had a dark turn. I was talking with my worker about that dirtbag who flipped his crane because my guy used to work for him. Told me some stories, then started talking about working for another competitor. He saw a guy get sucked into a tree roping out a top with no friction bollard. Crushed his skull and had his body dragged around the tree three times from taking trunk wraps. Died on the scene. I never heard about this and was pretty appalled.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Yesterday had a dark turn. I was talking with my worker about that dirtbag who flipped his crane because my guy used to work for him. Told me some stories, then started talking about working for another competitor. He saw a guy get sucked into a tree roping out a top with no friction bollard. Crushed his skull and had his body dragged around the tree three times from taking trunk wraps. Died on the scene. I never heard about this and was pretty appalled.



Three wraps seems like plenty if I remember correctly. You sure this guy isn’t pulling your leg? We used to take wraps on the trunk for everything back in the day, big wood and all.


----------



## pdqdl

Three wraps ought to be enough to break a rope. I guess a big enough rope & tree top might be overcome. Long spiraling wraps up a smooth barked tree don't hold too well, either.

I had a "died on the scene" incident. In the final analysis, nobody was paying attention, and nobody really knew what happened. From my observations, bad events usually boil down to fatal inattention, coupled with laziness or haste & a little bit of stupidity stirred in.


----------



## gorman

Full disclosure, I don’t know if it was three wraps. But he did say the guy wrapped the rope around his wrist.


----------



## gorman

pdqdl said:


> Three wraps ought to be enough to break a rope. I guess a big enough rope & tree top might be overcome. Long spiraling wraps up a smooth barked tree don't hold too well, either.
> 
> I had a "died on the scene" incident. In the final analysis, nobody was paying attention, and nobody really knew what happened. From my observations, bad events usually boil down to fatal inattention, coupled with laziness or haste & a little bit of stupidity stirred in.



In this case I was told the guy was green but also the owner didn’t give them any equipment to work with.


----------



## pdqdl

gorman said:


> In this case I was told the guy was green but also the owner didn’t give them any equipment to work with.



So yes, my observations were correct: Haste or laziness by putting someone to work without training, stupidity to not provide the right equipment, and severe inattention by the people he was working with...they could have prevented a newbie from being trashed.


----------



## Erwin

I leaned something new this morning by paying attention to the picture below. instead of trying to tie the bull rope to the highest part of the spar you can, cut a small grove on top to route the rope, cool.

Anyway, here some pics.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## treebilly

Also keeps the knot topside if the spar doesn’t roll.

Went and did a small job that I forgot about. The guy called me a few days ago and I apologized and said I’d do it for a highly discounted rate since it was my mistake and he has been a great customer for years. Easy couple of hours by myself and when I finished he paid the original plus an extra hundred as a tip. I still feel bad about forgetting the job but he’s not upset at all it appears. Some day I’ll get organized and remember everything


----------



## gorman

Sunday funday.


----------



## hitoppa

Hacking on a few historic trees on a few historic properties last week. I like to see the picts. so I thought I would reciprocate. Done $8k each week the last 3 weeks with me and a gm/climber. Awful tired tho at 69 y. o.


----------



## hitoppa

Erwin said:


> I leaned something new this morning by paying attention to the picture below. instead of trying to tie the bull rope to the highest part of the spar you can, cut a small grove on top to route the rope, cool.
> 
> Anyway, here some pics.


[/QUOTE]

That is a pretty sharp bend on the back side of the top of that stem. Greatly reduces strength with that much bend. Why not just tie it off with a R bowline on the front or a timber hitch?


----------



## hitoppa

ropensaddle said:


> Gratz all you dudes having fun. I tried to start doing my work to get it done before heading back out to california. Average humid summer Arkansas day. My DR added diuretic to my blood pressure pill anyway i was on 5th wheel barrow load of stacking wood got nauseous went and leaned into cab of my truck and woke on the pavement beside truck. Pretty good pop knot back of head, lucky wind was blowing. I laid under truck about 30 mins cooling down. My client came out I told her would have to leave trailer and finish when i feel better she brung me garden hose so I could cool off more. I finally thought i was ok to drive I'm feeling better a bit been guzzling water. I got to get meds that don't accelerate heat stroke cause this ***** scary.


 Take it easy Ropes. You can always give it hell tomorrow.


----------



## hitoppa

Griff93 said:


> I climbed a Bradford today. Does that count?



I bid $2k on booming a Bradford over a house the other day. Those things get pretty big around here with multi leads. No access either side to take out the wood or debris so a crane is mandatory. Mine will reach it. Just put a new bed surface on my crano. heart.


----------



## gorman

That is a pretty sharp bend on the back side of the top of that stem. Greatly reduces strength with that much bend. Why not just tie it off with a R bowline on the front or a timber hitch?[/QUOTE]

There’s a notch cut on top. We’re not pulling it with three trucks so I’m not too concerned about it breaking. The knot is on the backside so it’s easier to untie and get out.


----------



## JeffGu

Yeah, you can shape (round over) the edges where the rope passes over the top of the spar with the chainsaw as you cut the notch, to give a really _good_ bend radius. You can also cut a notch into the front side of the spar, opposite the knot, to reduce the chances of the rope riding up the spar, on smooth or flaky barked trees. Thick, corky barked ones grab the rope well.

It's a neat trick with only one caveat, really... if you're pulling the spar over, not just chunking, you need to have the rope guide notch pointing toward the lay of the fall, and perpendicular to the falling cut. Otherwise, the spar can tend to roll and twist off the stump, which is what you're trying to avoid in the first place.


----------



## no tree to big

That is a pretty sharp bend on the back side of the top of that stem. Greatly reduces strength with that much bend. Why not just tie it off with a R bowline on the front or a timber hitch?[/QUOTE] if I'm tipping back leaning fat pieces where every little bit of extra leverage matters you betcha it comes over the top. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

hitoppa said:


> Hacking on a few historic trees on a few historic properties last week. I like to see the picts. so I thought I would reciprocate. Done $8k each week the last 3 weeks with me and a gm/climber. Awful tired tho at 69 y. o.View attachment 660767
> View attachment 660768
> View attachment 660769
> View attachment 660770
> View attachment 660771
> View attachment 660773
> View attachment 660774


surprised you are not in there with your crane, dave.


----------



## hitoppa

The crane wouldn't fit in any of the spots last week Tom. Rigs on one would be on an embankment. Pool job, another long tight twisty drive with ground soaking wet (so 75' bucket and Dingo). On another had to go up neighbor's steep drive and they were none too happy to permit it last year when we did this $8k removal on property with historic sign (ho paid a lawn service pre agreed after we left). This town is REAL fkn hilly.


----------



## tree MDS

Mowed my lawn finally today (was like 4’ weeds), pressure washed the front of shop,, and hired another new jackass to try out. Oh, and looked at an estimate to start the day. I still gotta figure out where the hell we’re going tomorrow. I wish there was another day off! This one day holiday leaves something to be desired. Is it winter yet!!??




Lawn needs so much work!! I just don’t have the time anymore! And when I do, my time is usually spent stressing over the never ending stream of Loooossserrs flowing through the doors. Grrrr !!! ,,,


----------



## pdqdl

There is no erosion, and the trees look fine, too. I'd say the ground cover is doing it's job.


----------



## dbl612

hitoppa said:


> The crane wouldn't fit in any of the spots last week Tom. Rigs on one would be on an embankment. Pool job, another long tight twisty drive with ground soaking wet (so 75' bucket and Dingo). On another had to go up neighbor's steep drive and they were none too happy to permit it last year when we did this $8k removal on property with historic sign (ho paid a lawn service pre agreed after we left). This town is REAL fkn hilly.



amazing architecture on that house.


----------



## JeffGu

Well, there is a tree that blew down in the storms we've been having... but, I figured since it's already on the ground, it can't fall any further.
So I started making some shed doors, instead.







Was nice to listen to miter saw, table saw, router table, etc. instead of chainsaws. Still ended up with a snoot full of sawdust.


----------



## treebilly

Awful nice looking “shed door” you’re making there. Who are you gonna lock up in there? Oh ****, Jason isn’t planning on meeting you is he?


----------



## JeffGu

I have to hide the bodies somewhere.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I've completed the 120 footer the others can wait until I get back home in October 99 degrees and nothing bad only had one leg cramp so I'm back to normal.


----------



## gorman

Started a five day job today. 31 white pines, 110’ but only around 20”. The pulp mill is 10 minutes away. I get $25 a ton for chips and logs. Gonna be fun.


----------



## tree MDS

Had my 16 year old nephew help out today for the first time. He’s the scrawny one with the green shirt. He did pretty good. I didn’t stare at him and watch his every move, but I saw him dragging more than a few larger ash tops with one of the other guys. I think there’s hope. Could even be the future. Figure I’d better get him going now. I think I could teach him a lot in a few years. Lord knows it’s in his blood.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Had my 16 year old nephew help out today for the first time. He’s the scrawny one with the green shirt. He did pretty good. I didn’t stare at him and watch his every move, but I saw him dragging more than a few larger ash tops with one of the other guys. I think there’s hope. Could even be the future. Figure I’d better get him going now. I think I could teach him a lot in a few years. Lord knows it’s in his blood.
> View attachment 661772



Holding a pile of brush and not a smart phone. That’s a good start.


----------



## elijahsky1

Took down a small Water Oak today. Disassembly went well.











Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

elijahsky1 said:


> Took down a small Water Oak today. Disassembly went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Nice! I wanna see more of that bucket! Looks pretty.


----------



## tree MDS

This is a nice job. Speaking of 70 footers. These Ash trees don’t stand a chance!!


----------



## gorman

Do you guys have dead oaks everywhere or is it mostly ash trees?


----------



## tree MDS

Ash are the big one right now, not so much with the oaks. That’s a big dead Sugar Maple behind the Ash. I think someone Arboristed that one to a sudden death. Lol,, “SAD”.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Lost my temper at a customer today.

Makes me made I let him get under my skin. Combine being worn out/tired and I get irritated a bit easier. Even still it takes quite a bit to set me off.

About a month ago he dropped off 5 or 6 band saw blades to get sharpened, said he'd come by the next day to see if they were junk or not/give the ok to sharpen.
The shop owner is the expert on band saw stuff (was a Woodmizer dealer for several years). He looked them over the next day, and all but one were junk.

Well... he never showed up. Blades sat around, we tried calling, left messages. He shows up yesterday out of the blue about 5 mins before closing. I was pretty much sleeping while cutting wood, just dog tired. Explained to him they had too many teeth broken off, 1 was kinked really bad, etc. and he started playing the "I'm an old man, I'm an expert", this is how to do it, etc. (basically he wanted several hours of work on these blades and still a big IF that the blades would hold up and work. I'm sure if the thing cut like poo or broke in a few mins of running it'd be my fault too.


He ended up taking those bad blades claiming he could fix them, that I was trying to rip him off (uh... by not doing and charging for work that would be a waste?), I didn't know what I was doing, (never claimed to be an expert!)

The one blade that was ok he wanted to get sharpened and he paid for it. Said he'd swing by around 6 or 7pm for it, to just leave it outside.

Well I had it written on my list to get done first thing today, but got super busy and completely forgot about it. Would have looked at my list again after closing though, so it would have been done in time.

He shows up way early, at 4:50, 10 mins before closing. I apologized and told him I'd do it right then, it'd be about 10 mins.

He throws a fit... swearing up and down, "Don't have that kind of time, I'm an bleeping bleep for forgetting, etc". (all for a $10 sharpen job). I apologized, refunded him the $$. Asked him to not swear or take the Lord's name in vain twice. There were a few other people and a young kid around too. 
As he's walking off, started swearing again.

I blew my top... basically told him where to put that blade and he's not welcomed here again.

Really irritates me that he got to me enough to act like that. No better than he was.


----------



## tree MDS

Woodbury division, baby.


----------



## gorman

Finished up Wednesday. Bid for five days with a four man crew. Took five days and bid beautifully. Guy left a good review too.






Before I forget, we made a good 1300 on wood pulp too. Couldn’t get the bucket close enough to the house to get that dead branch off. Apparently it’s been there all season.


----------



## jomoco

Throwbag'd snag it!

Jomoco


----------



## gorman

I’m not going to be on the hook for shingle damage. I could have gotten up there on a ladder but hey, the guys not paying me for this tom foolery.


----------



## jomoco

Sounds like the bucket bound blues to me!

Where's my bucket!

Where's my crane!

Jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day! Well, the transition is going smooth. Had our aerial rescue training today and a party for the guy's for 260 days accident free.
What I did today was make a wish list of stuff and it was approved, wow, my guy's are gonna be happy.
I spent almost $12k,,,got 9 petzl saddles and 9 zigzag's to start,,lots of gear, feels good. Gonna spend another $4k in rope on Monday.
Jeff


----------



## jomoco

Aerial rescue, with real dummies?




Jomoco


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day! Well, the transition is going smooth. Had our aerial rescue training today and a party for the guy's for 260 days accident free.
> What I did today was make a wish list of stuff and it was approved, wow, my guy's are gonna be happy.
> I spent almost $12k,,,got 9 petzl saddles and 9 zigzag's to start,,lots of gear, feels good. Gonna spend another $4k in rope on Monday.
> Jeff


Need an assistant? Not sure I'd make it in Cali I might kill everybody tho. 

I went shopping without the boss knowing, spent 235 bucks on essentials I felt kinda guilty because I didn't call first. Now I dont feel so bad I think the company will survive, I hope! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmaple

Had a limb come off at an apartment complex I do work at. Kind of a catch 22 situation. If it rolled one way it would smack the light pole. If I cut off the part that would smack the light pole it would roll the other way and smack the light pole. A little rigging and it came down and no light pole was damaged in the process.


It had fallen on a couple of cars but they had been moved by the time we had gotten there.


----------



## gorman

I have two weeks to put a new truck order in for either a international or kenworth to get it right before spring. I’m want a 33k pound truck but my guys are not getting their gonads together for their cdl. I told them their stuck at 16 an hour until the license. I just think I’d be really limited with a 26k hooklift even though the wood truck I use right now is 26k. 

It just boggles my mind how people are perfectly happy at a plateau for the rest of their life.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I have two weeks to put a new truck order in for either a international or kenworth to get it right before spring. I’m want a 33k pound truck but my guys are not getting their gonads together for their cdl. I told them their stuck at 16 an hour until the license. I just think I’d be really limited with a 26k hooklift even though the wood truck I use right now is 26k.
> 
> It just boggles my mind how people are perfectly happy at a plateau for the rest of their life.


Get the book from the dmv give it to them tell them to read. The next rain day take them to the dmv for the permit, hell even pay for it... then take time to get them driving the truck they would test in then schedule a day for the road test that is during a regular work day. 

If they won't read on their own, it sucks production and money wise, but find some time to sit them down In the shop to read 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Yes, yes. I have done all of those things. Still waiting....


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Yes, yes. I have done all of those things. Still waiting....



Just send them to one of those CDL schools. I got my B in like three weeks. 40 hours class time over two weekends, then went back the next week on a Wednesday and drove three hours, tested that Saturday, went to dmv later the same day and got my CDL B. The A was another story. B is a cakewalk, though.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I have two weeks to put a new truck order in for either a international or kenworth to get it right before spring. I’m want a 33k pound truck but my guys are not getting their gonads together for their cdl. I told them their stuck at 16 an hour until the license. I just think I’d be really limited with a 26k hooklift even though the wood truck I use right now is 26k.
> 
> It just boggles my mind how people are perfectly happy at a plateau for the rest of their life.



Not everybody cares about getting anywhere in life. I guess we should consider ourselves lucky that at least we’re attempting to accomplish (something). Hell, even when I was at my worst, most stoned out boozy state, I still wanted this or that new toy next. Some people are just,,, you know,,

I wouldn’t buy a truck like that underweight, no way in hell. You’re on the right path for sure.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Yes, yes. I have done all of those things. Still waiting....


Slackers! 
if I had a job and my boss said I'm gonna pay you to upgrade your license then pay me more after I got it I'd be all over it! Hell they would still be doing the same job.. 

Dont stop at 33k get a tandem truck go all out! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Took a trip to the Peterbuilt dealership in my state and talked about a truck. Sounds like a better deal than the kenworth equivalent and closer. I’m going to wait until I hear back from him once he does a mock build with the body shop and I know where I’m at with carrying capacity.


----------



## tree MDS

Got a little more light into this place. Lol. Was actually kind of sad. This swamp maple was crap and a hazard, but the white oak (trunk in foreground) was a beautiful tree. I tried to tell them, but they already had their minds made up. Oh well. Nice day to have two chip trucks and The Reaper,, I mean chipper.


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> Took a trip to the Peterbuilt dealership in my state and talked about a truck. Sounds like a better deal than the kenworth equivalent and closer. I’m going to wait until I hear back from him once he does a mock build with the body shop and I know where I’m at with carrying capacity.


basically the same truck with a different nose. both can be spaced identically. both come out of the paccar factory.


----------



## gorman

One thing i never heard of until today, if you buy a new truck over 33k you pay 17% of the total cost as a tax to the feds. Crazy man. I forget what he called it. Basically we need to keep this thing under 33k


----------



## treebilly

Yeah I remember something about that when we bought a 20 ton trailer. Some goofy tax that added a bunch to the cost


----------



## Griff93

We had the got to get a cdl discussion today. I'm the only one with a cdl. Our two under cdl trucks are broken down at the moment. One of my employees bent a wheel on my f550 and the clutch slave blew out on my fuso. So this morning I drove across town in our bucket truck to the job. Then, I got one of my guys to give me a ride back to our lot so I could drive our crane out to the job. I bet we spent an extra hour and a half today just running around due to no one else being able to drive.


----------



## treebilly

Didn’t do a damn thing today except for mowing the lawn. Wifey is out of town till Sunday evening and I have 3 kids to contend with. They’re playing and hopefully wearing themselves out. I’m beat. Work is easier than this!


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Yeah I remember something about that when we bought a 20 ton trailer. Some goofy tax that added a bunch to the cost



But think about that. A 150k truck will have an additional 25k tax just because it’s over - weight. These guys building these $500,000 kboom trucks, holy **** that’s a lot of money to tax.


----------



## treebilly

Yeah plus the plates and the 5 grand a month payment


----------



## no tree to big

Now is it a tax on the finished truck or just the chassis? Can you get around this tax by buying a 1 year old truck vs current model year? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

That’s a good question about whether it’s the c and c or finished build. I will find out but I know one is paid and every truck sold. Once and done.


----------



## tree MDS

Workin in the Ghet-toe today. Was a referral so I took it and got pretty good money. People were actually old school really nice folks, feeding the guys, etc. My old ass climbed a good sized spruce.


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> But think about that. A 150k truck will have an additional 25k tax just because it’s over - weight. These guys building these $500,000 kboom trucks, holy **** that’s a lot of money to tax.


i wonder who puts this nonsense into your head?


----------



## B Brown

Today: I was finally able to fire up my saw and cut a little bit of wood. Not a big deal, but, i just got through with kidney stone surgery, and was told to do nothing for 2wks, not even run the vacuum!! They put a stint in me, and i had it removed Wen. Man, what a difference that made in how i felt. Now i can get back in the groove and actually be able to do some thing. For the first time in a long time, i actually feel pretty good. The stone was over 1/2 '' long, and plugging up my urinary tract on my right side. I didn't have a clue what was going on, or how serious how it could have been. Finally, for the first time in a long time, i don't feel like i'd been drug though a knot hole backwards.


----------



## gorman

dbl612 said:


> i wonder who puts this nonsense into your head?



Are you telling me this tax doesn’t exist?


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Workin in the Ghet-toe today. Was a referral so I took it and got pretty good money. People were actually old school really nice folks, feeding the guys, etc. My old ass climbed a good sized spruce.
> View attachment 665672
> View attachment 665674
> View attachment 665673
> View attachment 665675
> View attachment 665676



Taughtline while wearing Gecko s. What a contradiction in technology.


----------



## hitoppa

Tight spot last couple days...


----------



## hitoppa




----------



## hitoppa

Loaded up the one ton and then brought in the F800 for big stuff. Whole 16' chip box full on canopy the first day in Mack.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Taughtline while wearing Gecko s. What a contradiction in technology.



I have a fancier climbing system for day to day stuff now. The TL just works nice as a second tie in for what I was doing there.


----------



## hitoppa

Me too. Still use the taughtline all the time although my go to the last 7 years or since it was invented is the ZZ. But secondary tie in is the tt. and I use it on the wraptor. I just bought a Ronin and it should come in a couple of weeks. Will use it on that too. I prefer rapelling on the TT more than any other means, but have to have the slack tending...spoiled by it.

Little story about my picture expose. I bid the job to a lady I have worked for before who just moved into that house and I worked there for prev owner. It is a joint used drive with the neighbors. I had maybe 2 inches both sides to get the crane in that spot you see in the pict then wiggle all around to set up and get out. 

But the real story is she waits until after the neighbor poured that huge concrete slab to give me the job, and the neighbors really wanted it down as well. Go figure. Anyways it was the only humanly way possible to do this job. Driveway was way too steep and no spread access for main rigs to set up there and it would occupy the LZ. So into the new concrete slab I go. Do the whole job in 2 days, one full day stripping the canopy and dragging it up the hill driveway with the dingo into the BC 2000. Get everything done perfectly and as any crane guy would do...look around for any cracks on the new slab. 

Well there it is. On the drivers main rigs (rear) in that far corner is a hairline crack in a semicircle. Oh fk I am thinking. I watch my goofball climber/groundie blow off the slab just to see if he notices. He is such a dumass that if he saw one he would scream at the top of his lungs "HEY DAVE!!!! YOU GOT A CRACK IN THIS CORNER!!!" He said nothing. Anyway when the paying homeowner next door gets home on Tues. night to pay the other half (she paid half when she went out of town yesterday) I am gonna have to wait til she says anything or the property owner with the slab says anything as her husband is out of town.

They both wanted the job done. They both had the chance to get the job done prior to pouring. They both ok'ed the crane set up there.....I cracked the concrete....prob. a $1k deductable.

Not being the nicest human being around as I am a tree guy that busts ass all day in bad weather I play scenario s out in my head and I figure that if when she gets back and I don't get paid either from contention by the ho or the slab owner....I will have to make a claim, keep the half down, and if she doesn't pay me the balance...I am saving the whole tree in a load in my 11' one ton dump, 2 loads already dumped in my lot, giant honkers on my 20' flatbed dump f800, and a whole 17' chipbox dump bed full of chips that I will dump in their driveway....as it is their tree and if they have not paid for its removal. At least I will dump it until or if the po po stops me.


----------



## hitoppa

Don't know if you guys know but the Ronin climbing machine, 2' per second I believe, is on sale now til Aug. 1st for $1250. and you can put $650 down and pay the bal when delivered in 3 or 4 weeks. Price goes up $300. then I believe. Compare that with the cost of a Wraptor (Ronin is power up and down) at $2600. or another electric climbing device at $8000. and it is a pretty good deal imo. https://changeyourelevation.com/ A production increaser without doubt.


----------



## gorman

I’m very interested in the Ronin. I will probably take the plunge soon. If it’s not midline attachable how do you take it off if you’re base-tied? Canopy tie in I guess you can just strap in and take it out of the end of your climbing line but I’m wondering if this gets in the way.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> I’m very interested in the Ronin. I will probably take the plunge soon. If it’s not midline attachable how do you take it off if you’re base-tied? Canopy tie in I guess you can just strap in and take it out of the end of your climbing line but I’m wondering if this gets in the way.



We got to demo one during an aerial rescue training and it ate the rope, what a mess. 
Jeff


----------



## hitoppa

They are working on a midline attachable and the guy said they may even make the current one to convert to mid line attachable. To me like with my wraptor I have had for over 10 years, just the free ride up is worth the price. You tie into the machine and can rappel off it and either leave it up there or have the groundie lower it and get it out of the way like I did with my Wraptor. Also with the downward motion the Ronin has that the Wraptor did not I have heard guys will just tie a rubber band on the throttle and let the machine run back down the rope and then another climber can come up without a new set up...if 2 guys are up there pruning which I often do.

Jeff, as to the rope damage I have heard that too from one buyer, now you are the second. But have heard many with no damage and maybe just the rope choice.?

But make no mistake, these things are huge production increasers and energy savers. This one is even a hundred pounds tested more capable than the gasoline Wraptor for those lard ass blubber guts like 101 out there.


----------



## hitoppa

B Brown said:


> Today: I was finally able to fire up my saw and cut a little bit of wood. Not a big deal, but, i just got through with kidney stone surgery, and was told to do nothing for 2wks, not even run the vacuum!! They put a stint in me, and i had it removed Wen. Man, what a difference that made in how i felt. Now i can get back in the groove and actually be able to do some thing. For the first time in a long time, i actually feel pretty good. The stone was over 1/2 '' long, and plugging up my urinary tract on my right side. I didn't have a clue what was going on, or how serious how it could have been. Finally, for the first time in a long time, i don't feel like i'd been drug though a knot hole backwards.



I had a number of kidney stones when I was young and no pain the equal of it. Over night I passed 6 of them. Had me on morphine. I was losing a lot of weight for a climbing contest while drinking sugared drinks in 100 degree heat and dehydrating. Word to the wise in this heat...you don't want kidney stones.


----------



## no tree to big

hitoppa said:


> Me too. Still use the taughtline all the time although my go to the last 7 years or since it was invented is the ZZ. But secondary tie in is the tt. and I use it on the wraptor. I just bought a Ronin and it should come in a couple of weeks. Will use it on that too. I prefer rapelling on the TT more than any other means, but have to have the slack tending...spoiled by it.
> 
> Little story about my picture expose. I bid the job to a lady I have worked for before who just moved into that house and I worked there for prev owner. It is a joint used drive with the neighbors. I had maybe 2 inches both sides to get the crane in that spot you see in the pict then wiggle all around to set up and get out.
> 
> But the real story is she waits until after the neighbor poured that huge concrete slab to give me the job, and the neighbors really wanted it down as well. Go figure. Anyways it was the only humanly way possible to do this job. Driveway was way too steep and no spread access for main rigs to set up there and it would occupy the LZ. So into the new concrete slab I go. Do the whole job in 2 days, one full day stripping the canopy and dragging it up the hill driveway with the dingo into the BC 2000. Get everything done perfectly and as any crane guy would do...look around for any cracks on the new slab.
> 
> Well there it is. On the drivers main rigs (rear) in that far corner is a hairline crack in a semicircle. Oh fk I am thinking. I watch my goofball climber/groundie blow off the slab just to see if he notices. He is such a dumass that if he saw one he would scream at the top of his lungs "HEY DAVE!!!! YOU GOT A CRACK IN THIS CORNER!!!" He said nothing. Anyway when the paying homeowner next door gets home on Tues. night to pay the other half (she paid half when she went out of town yesterday) I am gonna have to wait til she says anything or the property owner with the slab says anything as her husband is out of town.
> 
> They both wanted the job done. They both had the chance to get the job done prior to pouring. They both ok'ed the crane set up there.....I cracked the concrete....prob. a $1k deductable.
> 
> Not being the nicest human being around as I am a tree guy that busts ass all day in bad weather I play scenario s out in my head and I figure that if when she gets back and I don't get paid either from contention by the ho or the slab owner....I will have to make a claim, keep the half down, and if she doesn't pay me the balance...I am saving the whole tree in a load in my 11' one ton dump, 2 loads already dumped in my lot, giant honkers on my 20' flatbed dump f800, and a whole 17' chipbox dump bed full of chips that I will dump in their driveway....as it is their tree and if they have not paid for its removal. At least I will dump it until or if the po po stops me.


Was gonna say that looks like a risky setup on green concrete... about the only thing I could see helping the rigger right on the edge like that is build up on the out side of the slab then bridge across the edge to take the pressure off. 
We had a nice tight one not too long ago skinny drive houses deck wires garage and a French drain to drive over to boot. 
Oddly I didn't even take a pic of the tree but it was an 80 foot 48" silver maple. There is also a bucket in front of the crane.















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

hitoppa said:


> ...
> 
> But the real story is she waits until after the neighbor poured that huge concrete slab to give me the job, and the neighbors really wanted it down as well. Go figure. ... So into the new concrete slab I go. ... Get everything done perfectly and as any crane guy would do...look around for any cracks on the new slab.
> 
> Well there it is. On the drivers main rigs (rear) in that far corner is a hairline crack in a semicircle. Oh fk I am thinking. ...



I did a crane job on a relatively new driveway once. Left the job; no cracks at all.

Customer calls me 3 months later, claims we cracked his driveway. I told him if it wasn't cracked when we left, we didn't do it. _You need to talk to your concrete guy, that driveway has settled_.

So now, a good customer hates me because his driveway cracked 3 months after we were there. It was only a hairline crack, anyway.


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> I did a crane job on a relatively new driveway once. Left the job; no cracks at all.
> 
> Customer calls me 3 months later, claims we cracked his driveway. I told him if it wasn't cracked when we left, we didn't do it. _You need to talk to your concrete guy, that driveway has settled_.
> 
> So now, a good customer hates me because his driveway cracked 3 months after we were there. It was only a hairline crack, anyway.


driveway releases are essential. without one, when there is a problem, amnesia sets in as far as what was said.


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> I’m very interested in the Ronin. I will probably take the plunge soon. If it’s not midline attachable how do you take it off if you’re base-tied? Canopy tie in I guess you can just strap in and take it out of the end of your climbing line but I’m wondering if this gets in the way.




Also like the Wraptor, you can just add a line to the base tie in and lower it down or not add line and the climber lowers it. Then pull the whole rope and machine out of the way.


----------



## gorman

So.... peterbilt won’t call me back and I talked to Mack. Mack wants around 160k for a cab over hooklift. I’m thinking I might try international.


----------



## tree MDS

Just working away, minding my own business. Some random pics..


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> So.... peterbilt won’t call me back and I talked to Mack. Mack wants around 160k for a cab over hooklift. I’m thinking I might try international.



I’m sure you know this, but I just learned this year how “Mack is Mack”, meaning they build all their own stuff, tranny’s, engines, etc. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I’m sure you know this, but I just learned this year how “Mack is Mack”, meaning they build all their own stuff, tranny’s, engines, etc. I thought that was pretty cool.



I actually found that out yesterday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have known about this for way over 6 minutes,,
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> I actually found that out yesterday.


they used to be a fully integrated truck. they offered other transmissions such as fuller and allison. with volvos acquisition of mack, all engines are volvo now and its basically a component truck, that costs too much, has poor dealer support, and is poorly built. the truck is no longer built like a mack!


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> Are you telling me this tax doesn’t exist?


12.5 % federal excise tax. i believe the threshold is higher than 33k gvw. not sure. tax is on chassis only. chassis that are used and over 6 months old are exempt if tax has been paid by first owner.


----------



## hitoppa

Every Garbage truck in a giant company in N. Cinci is a new Mack. Must have something positive about them. Hundreds of them. I have an old Mack chip truck (90) and it is a great truck but parts come from France if they don't have them in stock. But truck is tough as nails. Way over built. Dumps straight up and down with huge cylinder. Removable top I built.


----------



## gorman

Yea, I’m sure they’re built tight but there’s no way I’m spending 160k.


----------



## Ben84

job from last week. Tight quarters, small drop zone. Oh, and don't hurt the beech tree growing up through the pin oak.


----------



## dbl612

hitoppa said:


> Every Garbage truck in a giant company in N. Cinci is a new Mack. Must have something positive about them. Hundreds of them. I have an old Mack chip truck (90) and it is a great truck but parts come from France if they don't have them in stock. But truck is tough as nails. Way over built. Dumps straight up and down with huge cylinder. Removable top I built.
> 
> View attachment 670115
> View attachment 670112
> View attachment 670113
> View attachment 670114


truck is a tough truck made by renault in france for mack. part of their now defunct mid liner line of medium day trucks.


----------



## hitoppa

Ben84 said:


> View attachment 670494
> View attachment 670494
> View attachment 670495
> job from last week. Tight quarters, small drop zone. Oh, and don't hurt the beech tree growing up through the pin oak.




Very nice!


----------



## tree MDS

Another day, some more ash trees..


----------



## no tree to big

42 spruce trees done by 1 and i spent 15 min 3 times waiting on the empty truck to return after I filled the one on site. Job is 25 mins from the shop and it took an hour and 15 mins for a round trip? Makes no sense! 
I love these jobs, too bad i get like one good one a year.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

After talking to another peterbilt salesman I realized that the cab over design adds another 12 to 25 thousand to the cost of the truck depending on make. I scrapped buying a class 8 cab over and am back to the drawing board.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> After talking to another peterbilt salesman I realized that the cab over design adds another 12 to 25 thousand to the cost of the truck depending on make. I scrapped buying a class 8 cab over and am back to the drawing board.


----------



## no tree to big

Man these polish woman gonna get me in trouble lol 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Nice little Saturday job,,,


----------



## tree MDS

Another little project or two finished up today..


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> I’m sure you know this, but I just learned this year how “Mack is Mack”, meaning they build all their own stuff, tranny’s, engines, etc. I thought that was pretty cool.


and if you have all Mack components throughout, your bulldog hood ornament is gold instead of chrome. Had a gold dog years ago.


----------



## dbl612

capetrees said:


> and if you have all Mack components throughout, your bulldog hood ornament is gold instead of chrome. Had a gold dog years ago.


the reason you had a gold bulldog years ago was because that truck had a maxidyne engine. mack was the first to offer a low rpm, wide torque band engine, which put them way ahead of the competitions engines.


----------



## Tannerbob

dbl612 said:


> the reason you had a gold bulldog years ago was because that truck had a maxidyne engine. mack was the first to offer a low rpm, wide torque band engine, which put them way ahead of the competitions engines.



No He's right. The gold dog was all Mack equipped trucks. They all had Mack engines but a lot came out with eaton trans and diffs that had chrome dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

dbl612 said:


> the reason you had a gold bulldog years ago was because that truck had a maxidyne engine. mack was the first to offer a low rpm, wide torque band engine, which put them way ahead of the competitions engines.


nope, had one of each, gold then chrome, Eaton 8 speed in the second. First was a 5 speed Mack tranny with Mack engine and everything else throughout was mack.


----------



## dbl612

capetrees said:


> nope, had one of each, gold then chrome, Eaton 8 speed in the second. First was a 5 speed Mack tranny with Mack engine and everything else throughout was mack.


whatever you say. i have owned and worked on macks since 1976. still own three now. the new ones cant compare since volvo gutted the company. have a nice day.


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> whatever you say. i have owned and worked on macks since 1976. still own three now. the new ones cant compare since volvo gutted the company. have a nice day.


one of my macks is al mack driveline. all original. was built with a mack econodyne engine. has chrome bulldog because its not a maxidyne engine in it.


----------



## gorman

FWIW, I went with a Pete. Mack was 15k more for the same c and c.


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> FWIW, I went with a Pete. Mack was 15k more for the same c and c.


smart move


----------



## jomoco

Did fire ordinance structural clearance on an ancient CalPepper, could easily be well over a hundred years old.






Jomoco


----------



## ropensaddle

jomoco said:


> Did fire ordinance structural clearance on an ancient CalPepper, could easily be well over a hundred years old.
> 
> View attachment 673011
> View attachment 673012
> View attachment 673013
> 
> 
> Jomoco


Interesting are those poison like the florida pepper


----------



## jomoco

ropensaddle said:


> Interesting are those poison like the florida pepper



No, but a few people are allergic to them.

CalPeps are Schinus molle, Florida peps are Schinus terebenthifolia, or Brazilian peps.

Jomoco


----------



## treebilly

Cool looking tree Jomo. Nicely done


----------



## hitoppa

100 years is ancient? We have 200, 300, 500 plus yr old trees in my little town. The town muni just removed a 240 year old Bur oak for no apparent reason and I ratted them out on our local neighborhood forum. The tree had not a dead twig, sound buttress, no decay in the trunk or scaffold, and no threat to anything (they touted it as a 24/7 threat to people and property). Took them 10 days to remove it over wires (I could have done it in 3 days) and they charged the utility $30,000 with the city removing the wood and the stump is still there.


----------



## jomoco

Hell, for all I know it may be over 200 years old!

It's the biggest diameter trunked CalPepper I've seen at about an eight foot DBH, and over eleven foot at knee height.

The spread's about eighty feet, or was till I whacked it back from over the house.

If it were my tree I'd have moved the house.

Jomoco


----------



## jomoco

Looks like Rope was right after all, Schinus molle is indeed poisonous if fed to livestock.

The ancient Peruvians used oil from its leaves as an embalming fluid for their dead.

Anyone who's seen the movie East of Eden, Steinbeck's classic with James Dean?

A dozen scenes were shot beneath a big CalPepper.

http://sbcsentinel.com/2016/05/the-california-pepper-tree/

Jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom

I love this guy, gonna buy several more, awesome piece of simpleness.
Jeff


----------



## hitoppa

jomoco said:


> Hell, for all I know it may be over 200 years old!
> 
> It's the biggest diameter trunked CalPepper I've seen at about an eight foot DBH, and over eleven foot at knee height.
> 
> The spread's about eighty feet, or was till I whacked it back from over the house.
> 
> If it were my tree I'd have moved the house.
> 
> Jomoco



There are equations for figuring the age of most trees. Damn, impressive dimensions.


----------



## dbl612

hitoppa said:


> 100 years is ancient? We have 200, 300, 500 plus yr old trees in my little town. The town muni just removed a 240 year old Bur oak for no apparent reason and I ratted them out on our local neighborhood forum. The tree had not a dead twig, sound buttress, no decay in the trunk or scaffold, and no threat to anything (they touted it as a 24/7 threat to people and property). Took them 10 days to remove it over wires (I could have done it in 3 days) and they charged the utility $30,000 with the city removing the wood and the stump is still there.
> 
> View attachment 673158
> View attachment 673159


10 days is pretty exciting for that! looks like and easy tree with all those straight limbs


----------



## no tree to big

They musta put the new guy up in that one or something. I mean I'm fat and outa shape and im not really a good climber by any means and it looks like I'd be done with it as a climbing tree 2 days tops, one day with a bucket and a 5 man crew. 

Am I missing something?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NeSurfcaster

no tree to big said:


> They musta put the new guy up in that one or something. I mean I'm fat and outa shape and im not really a good climber by any means and it looks like I'd be done with it as a climbing tree 2 days tops, one day with a bucket and a 5 man crew.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



I guess it depends on how far the dump site is, maybe the dump spot was far? 1 hour+ per trip? Nice straight branches for the ground guys/chipper which fill the trucks fast. Pictures don't always tell the whole story, maybe almost half of the tree is over the wires? Ground couldn't be more unlevel. Chunkin might be more difficult then it looks w/ sidewalk right there? Pretty tree, around here it would never get cut down if on public property.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I love this guy, gonna buy several more, awesome piece of simpleness.
> Jeff
> View attachment 673245
> View attachment 673246



I’ll bite. What the hell are those?


----------



## tree MDS

Part of another little project. I spent most of the day in the cage (in between two fences and a stone wall) running ropes. I wish I could say it’s a fun job, but I really just want it done and a check. It’s been an off week between the holiday, weather, etc. Back at it tomorrow trying to play catch up.


----------



## Brian55

tree MDS said:


> I’ll bite. What the hell are those?


http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=17262


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I’ll bite. What the hell are those?



They’re for nimrods who can’t tie a running bowline. No offense jeff.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> They’re for nimrods who can’t tie a running bowline. No offense jeff.


Dont forget the nimrods who cant untie the knot on the ground....

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hitoppa

NeSurfcaster said:


> I guess it depends on how far the dump site is, maybe the dump spot was far? 1 hour+ per trip? Nice straight branches for the ground guys/chipper which fill the trucks fast. Pictures don't always tell the whole story, maybe almost half of the tree is over the wires? Ground couldn't be more unlevel. Chunkin might be more difficult then it looks w/ sidewalk right there? Pretty tree, around here it would never get cut down if on public property.



It is hard to fathom the size of this tree from the picture. Estimated at 120 feet tall and canopy over a hundred feet with the road and half over primaries and pole right next to trunk and downhill that kicked chunks into the road...and you're right...it should never have been removed. But probably 3 days with my 150' sub crane and some bucket and some climbing. Wires were covered but you still have to tiptoe. They had garbage trucks and big bobcats with grapples and no chipping.


----------



## tree MDS

Worked on rigging the wood from this oak down. Then started another twin maple, pulled up 40 sheets of plywood before it killed the lawn, blew grass up and got outta town. Supposed to rain tomorrow last I knew. I’d rather spend my Sunday cutting trees than doing nothing anyway. Seems like as good a place as any for me.


----------



## flushcut

You know nimrod means "great hunter" or something like that from the bible. So when Bugs Bunny was calling Elmer Fudd a nimrod he was using sarcasm in regards to Emler's hunting ability not his intelligence. Y'all can thank Bugs Bunny for the confusion.


----------



## flushcut

Nice bit of rigging MDS!


----------



## gorman

Currently booked past Xmas. I have so many calls coming in I stopped returning some so people are showing up at my ******* house. All because this gypsy moth larva kill. Oak trees dead everywhere and dropping limbs like nobody’s business. 
I’m trying to find a guy to lead another crew but everyone is occupied. I’m done trying to teach guys to climb. Nobody wants to learn knots little lone how to work position. 

Just started a two week/20k job the other day. We will see how it goes. It’s a HOA deal and the guy in charge is following me around quipping the whole time. I guess retirement isn’t all it’s cracked up to be. 

Had a weird injury recently, got pricked my a robinia thorn a month ago and a week later a huge boil formed on my thumb. Couldn’t drain it so I let it be. I thought it was weird the boil came out a week after it pricked me. Oh well. Maybe I’ll post some pics.


----------



## hitoppa

The ole boy, smaller bucket was beginning to look real ragged so we slapped a coat on it. Now I want to paint the other 7 trucks and 2 chippers, 2 sprayers, big stumper and trailers etc. This truck runs and operates perfect although old like me.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

gorman said:


> Currently booked past Xmas. I have so many calls coming in I stopped returning some so people are showing up at my ******* house. All because this gypsy moth larva kill. Oak trees dead everywhere and dropping limbs like nobody’s business.
> I’m trying to find a guy to lead another crew but everyone is occupied. I’m done trying to teach guys to climb. Nobody wants to learn knots little lone how to work position.
> 
> Just started a two week/20k job the other day. We will see how it goes. It’s a HOA deal and the guy in charge is following me around quipping the whole time. I guess retirement isn’t all it’s cracked up to be.
> 
> Had a weird injury recently, got pricked my a robinia thorn a month ago and a week later a huge boil formed on my thumb. Couldn’t drain it so I let it be. I thought it was weird the boil came out a week after it pricked me. Oh well. Maybe I’ll post some pics.



Fortunately they weren't too bad around here in south Jersey this year. Many towns sprayed stuff from the air that really seemed to work. So many trees died about 7-10 years ago from them. I personally lost at least 5 big oaks. They are a cyclical thing aren't they? I heard something like they only come around every 5 years or something?


----------



## gorman

Got to the job and saw that a shackle for the springs on my flatbed trailer broke. Thing is only two years old. Don’t ever buy a sure trac. Here’s a couple pics.


----------



## hitoppa

I am on my 2nd Sure Trac, first one stolen. Gotta keep an eye on it after seeing that. My new one is 3 yrs. old but since I bought a 11 foot one ton f 350 4x4 dump it rarely goes out it is so much easier. Moron help last week must have backed up with it in the dump and hit the brakes (no need for that as it dumps so steep) then hit the gas and the tail gate support broke and then the gate jammed on the concrete bending the schit outta the hinge....bammm $200. repair. If he wasn't such a good climber I would have kicked him down the road months ago...big pita...here is a pict of him in action....


----------



## hitoppa

NeSurfcaster said:


> Fortunately they weren't too bad around here in south Jersey this year. Many towns sprayed stuff from the air that really seemed to work. So many trees died about 7-10 years ago from them. I personally lost at least 5 big oaks. They are a cyclical thing aren't they? I heard something like they only come around every 5 years or something?



I was in Jersey in the mid 70's when the first Gypsy moth hit and they tore up entire woods. I hired a helicopter to spray a woods on a horse farm estate I cared for. But also spraying was more lax then and if you had a sprayer that hit over a hundred feet you could easily come home with a couple thousand dollars in a wad of checks in your pocket every day. They are easily detected in the off season by tan cottony egg masses on the underside of oaks about the size of your thumb.


----------



## tree MDS

I am booked past next Xmas. But that is only because I am The MDS and there can be, only one. Just saying..


----------



## gorman

hitoppa said:


> I am on my 2nd Sure Trac, first one stolen. Gotta keep an eye on it after seeing that. My new one is 3 yrs. old but since I bought a 11 foot one ton f 350 4x4 dump it rarely goes out it is so much easier. Moron help last week must have backed up with it in the dump and hit the brakes (no need for that as it dumps so steep) then hit the gas and the tail gate support broke and then the gate jammed on the concrete bending the schit outta the hinge....bammm $200. repair. If he wasn't such a good climber I would have kicked him down the road months ago...big pita...here is a pict of him in action....
> 
> View attachment 675504



Dave, jack up your trailer and check those shackles. All of mine were ready to break. The parts are almost nothing but they apparently are a wear item on this make of trailer.


----------



## gorman

Every one was junk


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Every one was junk


Could you make them thicker and use longer bolts? Or make ones that have more meat on the ends or would that interfere with other components?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Could you make them thicker and use longer bolts? Or make ones that have more meat on the ends or would that interfere with other components?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



The new shackles are a smidge thicker but it’s just a garbage design. Even the guy at the dealership told my worker they are set up shitty.


----------



## gorman

Well, smh moment.. replaced the throttle cable on my Carlton 4012 and low and behold the old cable was topping out at 75% power. This whole time I’ve had that grinder I’ve been underutilizing it. Changed all the front teeth, fixed a 201tc, swept the floor and had myself a seltzer.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I am booked past next Xmas. But that is only because I am The MDS and there can be, only one. Just saying..


you haven't lost your sense of humor either. you better be booked heavy, you are surrounded by idiots.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So, for anyone interested, the transition is about complete, such a relief, 
Being a part of this change has been and I'm sure will continue to be such an awesome experience,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> So, for anyone interested, the transition is about complete, such a relief,
> Being a part of this change has been and I'm sure will continue to be such an awesome experience,
> Jeff



So you have a vagina now? Little Jeff breasts? How have they been making out with all the hair? Congratulations, buddy!!


----------



## Zale

Sorry Jeff, that's funny.


----------



## gorman

I smelled that burn.


----------



## tree MDS

Working down on the lake for a few days this week. Actually relaxing a bit and just trying to enjoy things.


----------



## gorman

You plywood the driveway too?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You plywood the driveway too?



It’s a basketball court.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You plywood the driveway too?



And you might wanna invest in a few sheets of plywood for when you start dropping dumpsters off in peoples driveways with the Pete. Just saying. lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> And you might wanna invest in a few sheets of plywood for when you start dropping dumpsters off in peoples driveways with the Pete. Just saying. lol



I’ll cut two in half. Fageddaboutit!


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Working down on the lake for a few days this week. Actually relaxing a bit and just trying to enjoy things.
> View attachment 676124



Now THAT is living!!! What's a crib like that go for?


----------



## hitoppa

The ole Mack is getting a little paint. It runs and operates just like new. Still to do the wheels, bumper etc in black and signs. This truck is a big tough bruiser. Top is removable in 3 sections. BC 2000 is all sanded and ready to paint next. That is sleepy's pickup in the background. He totalled his previous pickup and it looked worse than this one before he wrecked it. Probably texting, I pulled him out of the bushes and ditch. Kids.....


----------



## tree MDS

Those paint jobs look awesome, hitoppa! You’re pumping them out so quickly too! Very impressive!


----------



## gorman

Thinking about a chainsaw tattoo. Drawing from inspirations such as...


----------



## tree MDS

Ahh.. feeling very MDS like this week.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Thinking about a chainsaw tattoo. Drawing from inspirations such as...



I think you need to lay off the bath salts. Just saying.


----------



## hitoppa

Signed up but still need black gloss some places and starting on the 75' Teco and the big chipper. Running the one ton dump with the chuck/duck Mitts till done. Work will wait for a bit. We were looking pretty shabby this summer. New $75. air circ. sander is best I ever bought. 

Nice to have somewhere to show em as they won't look good for long. I hate to even scrape the white boom up there now. Can't imagine having a bucket like yours Paul. Fkn beautiful.


----------



## tree MDS

Looking good, hitoppa!!

And thanks for the compliment on Big Daddy. It’s a nice truck for sure. It sucks having to worry about all this stuff sometimes (scratches, etc), but on a good day, it really is pretty nice. 

I’m afraid I may be getting kind of hooked on this equipment thing though. Oh, well. I guess there are worse things.


----------



## hitoppa

Really pretty happy with this machine at $1250 and their customer service and warranty. You should have seen the box it came in...incredible packaging. Doesn't bugger up the rope one bit either up or down. Nice not having to deal with starting and the noise. Makes life a tiny bit easier for an ole hitoppa kinda guy like meself.




e like on my Wraptor.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice, hitoppa!!! 

It looks pretty big? Not that bad? I see the milk crate is like a double-wide now. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

I got a new big shot. I got the trigger set up this time. Seems pretty sweet even though I’ve only used it a couple times. 

I love my wraptor! I’m interested in the ronin for sure if it works out for you. Please keep me in the loop. Good stuff!!


----------



## hitoppa

Will do kemosabe. Thinking about setting up a race between the wraptor and the ronin.


----------



## gorman

Is the wraptor still available to buy? I heard Tanaka stopped making the engine it ran on so they might not make anymore.


----------



## tree MDS

Sunday morning fishing was awesome today. It was like barely getting the boat off the dock and having a 1600 pound tuna jump on board and start flomping around right in front of me.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Is the wraptor still available to buy? I heard Tanaka stopped making the engine it ran on so they might not make anymore.



Not sure, but I hope so!! Or at least that the ronin works out. It's good that something else is on the market finally. Once you have a tool like that in your arsenal for some years, it's kind of bleak to think of going without.


----------



## hseII

tree MDS said:


> Ahh.. feeling very MDS like this week.
> View attachment 677066



Which Prussik is that?

What length?


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> Is the wraptor still available to buy? I heard Tanaka stopped making the engine it ran on so they might not make anymore.



Yes he came up with a new engine source. But can't see why someone would pay twice the Ronin price for it. I just had my Wraptor gone over and a new spool put on last winter.


----------



## gorman

So I’ve been having bad dreams about these dead oaks I’ve been climbing. If I can’t get a bucket next to it then up I go. This one I looked at two weeks ago was hanging over the playground of a Montessori school I work for. I prioritized it since I didn’t want a branch falling on a kid. It went flawlessly.


----------



## tree MDS

hseII said:


> Which Prussik is that?
> 
> What length?



Hrc. Not sure on the length, I’ll have to take a look at it tomorrow. I’m not a small gear nerd by any means, it’s just something I grabbed quick at the arb supply house. That and the tachyon. I like the setup pretty well, not that big a fan of the new smaller diameter ropes (hard to grip) , but I deal with it and it does work nice otherwise.


----------



## hseII

tree MDS said:


> Hrc. Not sure on the length, I’ll have to take a look at it tomorrow. I’m not a small gear nerd by any means, it’s just something I grabbed quick at the arb supply house. That and the tachyon. I like the setup pretty well, not that big a fan of the new smaller diameter ropes (hard to grip) , but I deal with it and it does work nice otherwise.



Thank You


----------



## treebilly

Paul found another engine for the wraptor. I’ll own one eventually.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> I got a new big shot. I got the trigger set up this time. Seems pretty sweet even though I’ve only used it a couple times.
> 
> I love my wraptor! I’m interested in the ronin for sure if it works out for you. Please keep me in the loop. Good stuff!!



What kinda and weight beanie you usin Paul?


----------



## hitoppa




----------



## hitoppa

Big bucket came out pretty good as did the chipper. Working over to the crane etc. This week all tree work and touch up at end of the day. New help is really good at this stuff and bought anything he wanted. Cheers.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice when I price a job out as climbing everything and end up reaching 80% more than I thought from the bucket. Truck really is amazing.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> What kinda and weight beanie you usin Paul?


 
I’ve been using either a 10 or 12 oz throw weight/bag, the orange and green day-glow looking ones sherrill sells. I have a couple 8 oz ones kicking around, but got tired of not being able to get the bag back down. 10 oz seems a good in between weight.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Nice when I price a job out as climbing everything and end up reaching 80% more than I thought from the bucket. Truck really is amazing.
> View attachment 677975
> 
> View attachment 677976


You're getting spoiled.


----------



## tree MDS

Extreme chipper winching!! 
Seriously though, I did have to get a little creative here. Dusting off some old school skills. I’ve got 200’ of 5/16 amstel on the spool. These new winches can suck to run out, but pull at least twice what the old ones do.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Sunday morning fishing was awesome today. It was like barely getting the boat off the dock and having a 1600 pound tuna jump on board and start flomping around right in front of me.


1600???


----------



## gorman

capetrees said:


> 1600???



... and the fish was filled with cocaine! Must have paid good money for the charter boat.


----------



## tree MDS

Let’s not overanalyze the tuna, guys. A quick google search revealed 1600 lbs to be the average weight of a big tuna, that’s all, nothing more. No stuffing it with cocaine involved.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Let’s not overanalyze the tuna, guys. A quick google search revealed 1600 lbs to be the average weight of a big tuna, that’s all, nothing more. No stuffing it with cocaine involved.



That was a reference to how I was told drugs were smuggled back in the day. Commercial fisherman would go to a location where a pick up would take place in the middle of the ocean. My dad had an opportunity to do so but declined. His competition however took the deal.


----------



## gorman

Brakes on passenger side of our woodsman chipper seized the other day. Luckily we have our bandit back up chipper. Took it apart and the backing plates are burnt up, the drum is scored and scorched, and the bearings which are pressed into the drum are junk. All and all the replacement for both sides are gonna set me back $900. 

I started to whine about it but then I realized how much worse it could have been if the tire caught fire. Tire catches fire, you’re doomed. I’ve seen that on the highway, guys standing next to a tractor trailer inflames with a couple spent extinguishers laying in the breakdown lane.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice one today. Couldn’t have asked for better weather either. Absolutely beautiful. Kinda felt bad for the tree, but the owners didn’t want it anymore, so is what it is. I should’ve gotten a before pic.


----------



## tree MDS

One more...


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Let’s not overanalyze the tuna, guys. A quick google search revealed 1600 lbs to be the average weight of a big tuna, that’s all, nothing more. No stuffing it with cocaine involved.


https://www.google.com/search?sourc....1..gws-wiz.......0j0i131j0i22i30.czITl8wcYgY


----------



## tree MDS

Smackerel.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Where is you plywood hiway?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 678547


please point out to old jeffie that you even have plywood under the chipper jack foot.


----------



## tree MDS

Allow me to walk you all through how this is done...


----------



## tree MDS

There can be, only one..


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dude, you totally missed your plywood,,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman

I spy a bypass dutchman!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I spy a bypass dutchman!



That was probably on the silver my buddy did Saturday. He’s a bottom cut first guy. It might’ve just had something to do with trying to lift a piece into the rigging with the grcs.

So spy this!!:****you: Lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> That was probably on the silver my buddy did Saturday. He’s a bottom cut first guy. It might’ve just had something to do with trying to lift a piece into the rigging with the grcs.
> 
> So spy this!!:****you: Lol



I had to shutdown a job over the summer due to my worker felling a spar with a bypass Dutchman. We had a tag line and it had some sidelean towards a chicken coop but it was an easy flop. It stopped dead in its trajectory and started to go towards the hens from the bypass closing. It landed somewhat where it was supposed to but i shut the loader off and had my guys gather around and shame the feller on what he did was wrong and why. After speaking for about a minute I realized they had no idea what I was saying. It was like I was speaking Greek to them. I ended by pointing at the bypass and yelled, “don’t ever do this ever!”


----------



## tree MDS

This guy is probably a better takedown guy than I am (we’ve been working together for like 23 years). 98% of the time he nails that cut perfectly. Generally, you’re right though, it is a dangerous cut - especially in the hands of a beginner!!


----------



## tree MDS

Some people got hit a little harder by than others by the borer. This guy is a friend of mine, just bought this place. There’s more too, but just an idea.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Some people got hit a little harder by than others by the borer. This guy is a friend of mine, just bought this place. There’s more too, but just an idea.
> View attachment 679465
> 
> View attachment 679466
> View attachment 679467



Those look like some tall ash trees.


----------



## tree MDS

They are pretty tall, especially that giant clump behind the house. Figures there’s a septic tank limiting how close I can get the bucket/equipment too. Should be interesting. Nice to have steady work anyway. Lord knows I’ve got steady bills. Lol


----------



## Zale

All those ash removals should help pay for the bucket and chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

So it looks like the tallest ones in that giant clump are 95 - 100’ tall and stone dead. F’n weeds!! This is exactly why I bought the tall bucket.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> All those ash removals should help pay for the bucket and chipper.



They are.. or at least some of the other equipment I bought before the bucket and chipper (tractor and ram). Generally things are going along as planned, so I can’t complain.


----------



## tree MDS

Today is multiple small jobs/shut up the annoying, nagging, whining, homeowner(s) day. Gonna try and knock off four to make it worth it. Need to keep moving. Any of these annoying bastards start getting chit-chatty, they’re gonna get the MDS elbow to the mouth. Lol. ****ers.


----------



## Oldmaple

Call came in Tuesday afternoon, returned Wednesday. Needed a 100 year old (his estimate) Maple removed as cheaply as possible so he can have his driveway redone. Driveway crew was starting Thursday morning. WTF Another call on Friday, limb was broken and hanging and would damage the home if it fell. OK, reasonable request since it had been windy the last couple of days. During the conversation it became clear that the limb broke over a month ago and it needs to be done by Tuesday since they are going on vacation. I love to disappoint people.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Today is multiple small jobs/shut up the annoying, nagging, whining, homeowner(s) day. Gonna try and knock off four to make it worth it. Need to keep moving. Any of these annoying bastards start getting chit-chatty, they’re gonna get the MDS elbow to the mouth. Lol. ****ers.



Nothing like banging out a pizza delivery route of jobs. An hour here, half hour there, banking fat stacks from chiselers. I leave my Protos muffs on to deters banter with homeowners. If I catch them lips moving in my peripherals I pretend “I no hear señor”.


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. Yeah, you know the deal. Especially better when they’ve made a true nuisance out of themselves to the point where you start hating, then 20 mins into there job you’re wrapping up and they’re like “wow, let’s see, that was like 20 mins for $450. Not bad!”. No, sir, it wasn’t, but dealing with you to get to this point was a pretty trying ****ing ordeal indeed, let me tell you! 

Ended up taking care of five of them like that today. Not bad.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, an update, 
I did not want to start a new thread, but if I did, it would be under the title of' 'RIP Urban Tree Care,'
Well, we went through the change and that was a big change,
I am happy, lot's of changes, but awesome changes,
Actually, it all makes sence , the support I get is great, I do not have to worry as much, 
My truck is wrapped, looks cool,
I sure got my work cut out for me,
Jeff,


----------



## treebilly

What’s the company name now Jeff? Hope things are going well.


----------



## gorman

Yesterday I had a crane for the day for two jobs a half mile from each other. The first was an oak on a house that went well aside from the wisteria on it. The other was two red oaks behind a house around 28”. On the second to last pic of the day a storm blew through and we started hearing thunder then lightning. The operator was like, “let’s wrap it up, hurry!” So I rushed through the last two spar picks. Something about rushing when you have a metal pole going in the air 120’ during lightning makes things take more time. My hands flubbing, spitting expletives, pouring rain slipping things up. 

We got it done just as hail starting coming down in sheets.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treebilly said:


> What’s the company name now Jeff? Hope things are going well.


Brightview Tree Care Services, 
a few years ago Brickman and Valley Crest merged, hence the B and V, making them the largest in the world. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Brightview Tree Care Services,
> a few years ago Brickman and Valley Crest merged, hence the B and V, making them the largest in the world.
> Jeff



Well, that’s better than Big Vagina, anyway. Lol.


----------



## luckydad

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, an update,
> I did not want to start a new thread, but if I did, it would be under the title of' 'RIP Urban Tree Care,'
> Well, we went through the change and that was a big change,
> I am happy, lot's of changes, but awesome changes,
> Actually, it all makes sence , the support I get is great, I do not have to worry as much,
> My truck is wrapped, looks cool,
> I sure got my work cut out for me,
> Jeff,


Well, lets see the truck


----------



## treebilly

Went and did an ariel rescue class today. It was a pretty good refresher for us. We had a third party do it for the EHAP training we took last week. The next round of employees go next month. I’m kind of glad a certain contract we have wants to see proof of spending X amount on training. It has really improved everything for us.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 678547



Around here the DOT goons will pull you over for those chipper chains. They need to be crossed, rather than straight to the nearest side.

I never read a rule that says that, but they will write you up for it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

luckydad said:


> Well, lets see the truck


----------



## jefflovstrom

pdqdl said:


> Around here the DOT goons will pull you over for those chipper chains. They need to be crossed, rather than strait to the nearest side.
> 
> I never read a rule that says that, but they will write you up for it.



The law here, also can not be twisted to take up slack.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> The law here, also can not be twisted to take up slack.
> Jeff


That's lame, so how does it work when the trailer goes between two trucks that have a different spread between the chain rings and it's enough to need a length change?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

If the chains are hooked pretty close to the hitch and then hooked close to the ball/pintle, that won't really be too much of a problem. The alternative is just make them adjustable in some fashion.

I recommend a heavy D-ring close to the hitch on either side and then a bolt-down (or welded) clevis to attach the chain at the right length. Naturally, it all has to be load rated for the trailer. I don't think DOT would disapprove of that, and it sure works well.

If that doesn't work for you, put the adjustment into the trailer attachment.




Obviously, other schemes will work too. DOT doesn't care. They will find something wrong, 'cause they got tickets to write.


----------



## pdqdl

Here is a good idea I've not seen:


----------



## dbl612

pdqdl said:


> Around here the DOT goons will pull you over for those chipper chains. They need to be crossed, rather than straight to the nearest side.
> 
> I never read a rule that says that, but they will write you up for it.


the idea of the crossed chains is supposedly to cradle the trailer tongue if the hitch should fail. ive neverseena written law regarding that, and if a dot cowrites you up for that hems reference the regulation violated on the ticket, or it has no basis.


----------



## gorman




----------



## tree MDS

pdqdl said:


> Around here the DOT goons will pull you over for those chipper chains. They need to be crossed, rather than straight to the nearest side.
> 
> I never read a rule that says that, but they will write you up for it.



We don’t actually tow that chipper over the road with that truck, (that’s why the chains are hooked like that). I’m the only guy with a CDL A, so I usually tow it to the job with the bucket which has D rings on either side of the hitch and allows for nice crossed chains. 

I do get lazy about the chain crossing sometimes though, mostly for the reasons no-tree mentioned. Southco doesn’t do a very good job with the chain attachment points, at least not on the two trucks I’ve had them do. They’re just welded round stock bent in a U, not real D rings. They’re too far apart for most chains too - then they’re dragging when I put them back on the bucket. 

I rarely have to travel very far anyway, and most of the local cops wave to me on occasion. After all, I am The MDS...  lol


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


>


 Nice plywooding. Those mats look a little chinsey though..


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Nice plywooding. Those mats look a little chinsey though..



3/4”

It’s been so wet those plywood mats are like cast iron moving them. You guys got any tips to dry them out?

I was thinking about stacking them with slats in between and putting my kerosene blower on them.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> 3/4”
> 
> It’s been so wet those plywood mats are like cast iron moving them. You guys got any tips to dry them out?
> 
> I was thinking about stacking them with slats in between and putting my kerosene blower on them.



Yeah, spread them out in two parallel rows on somebody’s lawn and let the sun and air do it’s thing. Lol.


----------



## gorman

Hasn’t been full sun here for weeks


----------



## tree MDS

Hasn’t been great here either. Some more inches of rain today. I’ve been putting off ordering a fresh couple stacks of plywood, think it’s time though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> That's lame, so how does it work when the trailer goes between two trucks that have a different spread between the chain rings and it's enough to need a length change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


They are adjustable, slack is taken up thru the tongue plate for the pintle.
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl

dbl612 said:


> the idea of the crossed chains is supposedly to cradle the trailer tongue if the hitch should fail. ive neverseena written law regarding that, and if a dot cowrites you up for that hems reference the regulation violated on the ticket, or it has no basis.



While there may be some merit to the idea that the crossed chains will catch the tongue, but I am pretty sure that is not the reason. When the chains are crossed, there almost isn't any chance that you will go around a corner and rip off a safety chain because it is too short. The chains would have to be very short with widely mounted attachment points before it would bind up.

When the chains are not crossed, you must make sure they are loose enough that it doesn't bind in a sharp corner.


----------



## tree MDS

Ah, Sunday,,, 
We kicked some tree ass today. These pics probably don’t do the hill justice, but you get some idea. There was another smaller maple I climbed and rigged down too, but this skanky oak was a miserable bastard.


----------



## treebilly

I believe federal guidelines state that chains shall be crossed and also shall not be twisted. I could be wrong but don’t yell at me. I don’t make these rules or completely agree with them. 

Nice looking truck Jeff. Sorry they demoted you to a dodge.


----------



## Oldmaple

treebilly said:


> I believe federal guidelines state that chains shall be crossed and also shall not be twisted. I could be wrong but don’t yell at me. I don’t make these rules or completely agree with them.
> 
> Nice looking truck Jeff. Sorry they demoted you to a dodge.


I've been through Michigan state police commercial inspection a couple of times. Always cross the chains but also twisted. They never said anything about the twisting. Maybe they found so many other violations that they felt sorry for me. I have to twist them or they'd drag on the ground. Also tow it with multiple trucks with different chain attachment points so need different chain lengths.


----------



## gorman

I have one employee out with the flu and his brother came in this morning and started dry heaving. I sent him home and Lysol’d the cabs. I’m not flying solo so I’m calling subs.


----------



## Griff93

Oil change time. This thing takes 11 gallons of oil.


----------



## dbl612

Griff93 said:


> Oil change time. This thing takes 11 gallons of oil.





Griff93 said:


> Oil change time. This thing takes 11 gallons of oil.


240 cummins?


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> 240 cummins?


looks like a mid 70's TMS300.


----------



## pdqdl

Griff93 said:


> Oil change time. This thing takes 11 gallons of oil.



That's not really so bad. My old semi truck took 13 gallons, and I am certain that it got a lot more miles & oil changes than a crane.

Nice old rig, btw. It looks like you have two different sizes of wheels & tires. Why haven't you converted the front wheels yet? Expense, steering geometry, or something else?


----------



## tree MDS

Now we’re talking!!!


----------



## treebilly

Did I see the new elevator on one side and ole stubs on the other? Must be nice


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Did I see the new elevator on one side and ole stubs on the other? Must be nice



Yeah, two crews on one job. What better use for a Sunday? Hell, I’m two days ahead of the game already by the time Monday rolls around and it starts raining again. Lol. 

Never tried that before. Setup was a ***** and seemed to take forever, but once things got rolling it was pretty cool watching that job get its ass handed to it from both sides. The lady had major annoying potential too, so was nice just to get in and out before the ******** even got started.


----------



## Griff93

Yep. It's a TMS300. It's got an NHC250 in it. It's terribly slow on hills. Some of the 'mountains' around here it's 10mph by the time you get up them. It's a good crane though. In very good mechanical shape with a good chart. It's got a 104' main boom and a jib so it's got some serious reach. At some point I'll probably do a motor swap for an NTC350. It would be really nice to have a jake brake as well. 

I think it's just the picture scaling. The crane has 22.5's front and rear.


----------



## dbl612

Griff93 said:


> Yep. It's a TMS300. It's got an NHC250 in it. It's terribly slow on hills. Some of the 'mountains' around here it's 10mph by the time you get up them. It's a good crane though. In very good mechanical shape with a good chart. It's got a 104' main boom and a jib so it's got some serious reach. At some point I'll probably do a motor swap for an NTC350. It would be really nice to have a jake brake as well.
> 
> I think it's just the picture scaling. The crane has 22.5's front and rear.


we had the same crane for several years. it will out chart a 50 today. we also swapped engines to a 350 with an RTO11608LL trans. the rt613 will not take the torque of the engine. we also had to upsize the radiator. had plenty of power and low end gears for creeping around the job site.


----------



## tree MDS

And the war rages on..


----------



## gorman

I’m beginning to reach the limit of what I can do with dead trees with this 60 footer. Need an elevator stat. 

Ordered 4 sena helmets for my workers yesterday so I don’t have to scream anymore. I now can talk coldly into the mic.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I’m beginning to teach the limit of what I can do with dead trees with this 60 footer. Need an elevator stat.
> 
> Ordered 4 sena helmets for my workers yesterday so I don’t have to scream anymore. I now can talk coldly into the mic.



They’re pretty sweet for sure. After a year I’m still finding myself falling more and more in love with my truck. 

I need some of those helmets too. I’ve known I needed them for years now, just haven’t gotten around to it. I used a headset a few weeks back doing a little crane work, and we’ll, you know the rest. Definitely on the short list.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> They’re pretty sweet for sure. After a year I’m still finding myself falling more and more in love with my truck.
> 
> I need some of those helmets too. I’ve known I needed them for years now, just haven’t gotten around to it. I used a headset a few weeks back doing a little crane work, and we’ll, you know the rest. Definitely on the short list.


be careful paul, you are closing in on 2016 with all this new equipment and radios and all! just kidding, you still know how to work.


----------



## Griff93

Elevators are really nice. My buddy that I work with a lot bought an altec rear mount 75 ft on a freightliner 4x4 chassis. It's a really awesome truck. The reach works very well with our crane. 

Now instead of yelling directions at your guys, you get to yell at them for hitting the button.


----------



## tree MDS

So the “Sena DIY” helmets treestuff sells for $220, is that the way to go? 

I don’t have a lot of time and patience to get all nerded out with this crap, just want it done.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So the “Sena DIY” helmets treestuff sells for $220, is that the way to go?
> 
> I don’t have a lot of time and patience to get all nerded out with this crap, just want it done.



I’m having shelter tree put the helmets and Senas together.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I’m having shelter tree put the helmets and Senas together.



What about the Tufftalk muffs with everything integrated? Sounds pricey, but maybe the way to go?


----------



## tree MDS

Seems like it’d be easier, what with worker turnover and all - new guy, clip system into new hat. Next!!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I’m having shelter tree put the helmets and Senas together.



Tufftalk Lite?


----------



## gorman

I’m not sure about those. I’ve heard there’s been issues but I don’t deal with TreeStuff unless I have to.


----------



## gorman

But in other news I got my Akimbo preorder from wesspur done. Now comes the waiting.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> But in other news I got my Akimbo preorder from wesspur done. Now comes the waiting.



What is an Akimbo? Is that like some new brand of elevator bucket? Stat, baby.

No, I like the looks of that Akimbo thing. I was looking at them some months back. 

I found the Tufftalk Lite muffs for $250 at your shelter tree’s website. I just know I hate those giant black and red peltor muffs, so that (and the price) is what drew me to those.


----------



## gorman

Rock Exotica is making it. For me that alone is a golden selling point.


----------



## treebilly

https://speakeasycommunication.solutions/
Seem to be a cheaper and easier solution. They’ve been at the last two expos. We’re running senas but are considering these for the next round. They’re trying to figure out how to mount them to the protos for us


----------



## tree MDS

So these guys showed up this afternoon right next door to where we were working the last two days. Bad ass crane, for sure. I was guessing it to be at least a 90 ton, but I don’t really know anything about cranes. Was definitely big. The climber wasn’t sure himself. I think he said it was still good for like 6500 lbs out like this. You can see the block and rope where we were working finishing up some smaller trees. lol. Guy told me I should probably get out of the way while he cut the top, “just in case”. Not that it tipped over or anything (the crane), but I was glad I got out of there. Yikes. Just goes to prove my point that almost any idiot can cut a tree down with a piece of equipment like that - and still look impressive (to the untrained eye anyway).


----------



## gorman

So the other company did a tree right next to the tree you were working on huh? Must have been a tight property line.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, there’s like three different property lines that meet right where those trees are. We were all trying to beat the snow. Of course I lost. Packed up and headed home in like blizzard conditions, half foot on the ground, accidents and traffic jams every which way. Had to abandon the IH chip truck and the Ram in a parking lot (headed out to hopefully get them this am). That bucket is an animal though,, 11,500 lb chipper on the back, thing just plowed through everything. Including at least one guys front lawn (a little). Lol. 

Gratuitous plywood pic just for you.


----------



## tree MDS

I dubbed those tractor lights my “slave driving lights”. Lol


----------



## gorman

I went to dump the chip truck and when I got back this rats nest was waiting.






Have an MRI scheduled for Monday. Tore my rotator cuff and have to find out what’s in my near future.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi guys, 
I am reading all the posts but have not had time to post, 
so just a check in for some here that know me, 
So I have been on this job with just over 1,ooo tree removals and stump grind, more like 1,o2o, just saying, 
we started this job back in October and I would say we have removed about 89% of them, 
this is a massive job, massive euc's , pines, etc,, and an awesome chance for training, 
so, I don't post much but I am here all the time,,I am mostly beat and too tired to post,,
I will get some pics, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I went to dump the chip truck and when I got back this rats nest was waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an MRI scheduled for Monday. Tore my rotator cuff and have to find out what’s in my near future.



Damn, man!! I’m sorry to hear this! I honestly hope everything works out for you! Could be the best possible time of year for something like this to happen anyway (maybe?).


----------



## tree MDS

One thing I’m finally learning at 45 is to be careful not to beat on my body to hard. There’s just certain things that I won’t do anymore (or very seldom). I tell my help “I’d help with that, but I can’t risk getting hurt. It’s not worth it”. I bust my ass hard enough doing my own job. No sense getting hurt using muscles I’m not used to using, etc. Nobody’s gonna cover my ass if I get hurt.


----------



## gorman

I can do a push up but my body feels weird on that side. My brother had his rebuilt and told me not to do a damn thing until the doctor looks at the imaging. My guys are great in the bucket but lack climbing skills. I have a couple subs I can pull from in the upcoming weeks to climb so I’ll just see where this goes. 

In other news I went to a climbing seminar with Eric whipple and Paul poynter and some guys from japan. It was nice to learn from folks that had no ego and were willing to show anything.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> One thing I’m finally learning at 45 is to be careful not to beat on my body to hard. There’s just certain things that I won’t do anymore (or very seldom). I tell my help “I’d help with that, but I can’t risk getting hurt. It’s not worth it”. I bust my ass hard enough doing my own job. No sense getting hurt using muscles I’m not used to using, etc. Nobody’s gonna cover my ass if I get hurt.


wait till 68 comes at you!


----------



## treebilly

If you can still do push ups and pull ups with out to much pain you might be alright. I feel my shoulder all day and night now. I’m pretty well ****ed. Best diagnosis I’ve gotten is 6 weeks to 6 months depending on how bad the damage is. Common injury for the occupation. Good luck in WC though. Pretty much gotta take a nasty blow to the shoulder to even get them to consider a claim


----------



## gorman

Shoulder checked out fine. Some ligament issues but nothing really bad. 

In other news I found out my bank in town got robbed last Friday by a guy wielding a crowbar. My worker missed this event cashing his check by 15 minutes. Turns out a customer tried to intervene and got his head bashed in. Lucky week for my company I guess.


----------



## tree MDS

Upgraded from my existing 12v Lincoln grease gun today. Started out like anything: first I just wanted an extra battery for my old one, then that was almost half of a whole new one. Then I thought one for shop, one for trucks might be cool. So I thought about it for a while longer and picked this bad boy up with case and two batteries. Was $300. Supposedly on sale from $468 or something like that, but not sure I believe it. Whatever, the thing is pretty sick. Has an led headlight and two settings, etc. High speed is like a grease gun Uzi. Lol. I can’t wait to hit some equipment up with it tomorrow. Notice where it says it dispenses 14 cartridges per charge. I’m sure that’s a little inflated, but still!

I was actually a little down today, then pulled the trigger and heard the grease gun Uzi and had to smile.


----------



## tree MDS

I figure two guys with two electric grease guns should be able to make it around the equipment with the quickness.


----------



## gorman

Got back in the saddle on Wednesday with this 110’ lightning struck pine. Had a lean towards a shed but thankfully didn’t have to rig anything.


----------



## tree MDS

Bought the shop stove I’ve been wanting the other day. My buddy installed this propane furnace for me a couple weeks back as well. I saved a ton on the furnace install so figured I’d go the rest of the way towards revamping the entire heating system. Stove actually stays lit all night if I feed it between 8:00 and 9:00 (like I wanted). Nice not having to start it all the time, not to mention the savings of having it going all night. 

I paid off my credit cards and the ram the other day too. 2 1/2 years early on the ram. Not bad. I never managed to pay the tractor off yet, but that’s not much and it’s 0% interest anyway, so not a big deal. Guess I’m pretty much ready for winter.


----------



## gorman

Got to this job I bid to get the bucket in to piece out a stone dead English oak and low and behold the ground was not going to have it. I fishtailed just in the first 20 feet. Looking at the path I needed to take I worried that even on mats I could slide sideways into the bushes and trees and get dangerously stuck. Ended up climbing another dead tree and getting around rigging by using a vertical speedline.






This next job had so much dog poop we spent 10 minutes just raking the scat to the fence. Easy peasy, lower onto the arbor trolley and slip and slide on the dog poop pulling it out.


----------



## stihlman084

Got a bunch of willows to prune blaahhhhh


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Not my work, but when it absolutely positively has to go that-a-way...


----------



## treebilly

Looks cool but I’ve yet to try it myself. A friend of mine has used that method with a high stump to keep the log up enough to avoid damage to a retaining wall. Very clean cuts. Nicely done


----------



## tree MDS

Started a little work up on my town’s green today. This ash got its ass kicked.


----------



## tree MDS

Das challenge site..


----------



## tree MDS

View of today’s tree from yesterday’s climb. My one place with gypsy moth killed oaks. They’re all huge too, like 110’ range, some of them. 

That’s the shed I took out last year or the year before (can’t even remember anymore). Lol. F’n shed. Funny thing though, I had one half of the roof fixed and a dead top fell out of another huge oak right behind it and a piece flew up and skewered its ass. So I got called back for a ton more work out of the deal. Guess that worked out.


----------



## tree MDS

New toy.


----------



## no tree to big

Just rub it in! No turf tires?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

That’s actually a much smaller grapple than I really bought. They were on back order, so this 53” is a loaner. Still pretty sweet.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. No, no turf tires. It came with these and I’m gonna see how they do.


----------



## tree MDS

Yes, ac, heat and a good radio for a work,, er, toy (programmable memory and all).


----------



## gorman

That’s the unit i was looking at. Gehl doesn’t make the 540 anymore because they can’t get the engines.


----------



## tree MDS

They’re all gone.


----------



## gorman

You’re gonna love that thing.


----------



## epicklein22

Cut some fat ash trees this fall. Just picked up a new trailer the other day. MaxxD is the brand; Nice quality for the price. 

Bought a zigzag from tree stuff during their thanksgiving sale. I’m very happy with it so far. Super smooth, but it bites quick once you put some weight on it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

tree MDS said:


> Upgraded from my existing 12v Lincoln grease gun today. Started out like anything: first I just wanted an extra battery for my old one, then that was almost half of a whole new one. Then I thought one for shop, one for trucks might be cool. So I thought about it for a while longer and picked this bad boy up with case and two batteries. Was $300. Supposedly on sale from $468 or something like that, but not sure I believe it. Whatever, the thing is pretty sick. Has an led headlight and two settings, etc. High speed is like a grease gun Uzi. Lol. I can’t wait to hit some equipment up with it tomorrow. Notice where it says it dispenses 14 cartridges per charge. I’m sure that’s a little inflated, but still!
> 
> I was actually a little down today, then pulled the trigger and heard the grease gun Uzi and had to smile.
> View attachment 685721
> 
> View attachment 685722



I have the 12v one, battery was getting worn. Fine for a few fittings like the skid steer, but the logging equipment takes easily a tube each.

I picked up the Milwaukee unit for around $200. Works nice. 2nd gear is quick enough they have a dial that you can set how many pumps for each trigger pull.
I already have a bunch of the m18 tools and batteries, so nice to not have yet another charger and special batteries.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Kneejerk Bombas said:


> Not my work, but when it absolutely positively has to go that-a-way...



Interesting. Shame to waste ~3ft of wood though on a decent saw log.


----------



## no tree to big

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Interesting. Shame to waste ~3ft of wood though on a decent saw log.


It's even more of a shame to watch said saw log go through our tub grinder mwahhahaha!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

no tree to big said:


> It's even more of a shame to watch said saw log go through our tub grinder mwahhahaha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Yeah no kidding.

They hired an outfit to clear 40 acres next door to us to expand a gravel pit. No idea why they didnt come see us, would have done it for the wood even. Pit has been there since the 70s. Shop property was actually a small gravel pit and asphalt plant back then too.

Anyhow, they were feeding everything through a 70 gallon an hr 1200hp grinder. At the time diesel was almost $5/gallon, so ~$350/hr just in fuel.


They had such a hard on for that thing that they nearly were pulling logs off our log truck to feed it. Got permission to haul off what we wanted "make it quick".

They were about pulling logs off our truck as we loaded it. Some excuse about needing it done ASAP.
Well the huge piles of chips stayed there 2 years before they did anything.


----------



## no tree to big

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Yeah no kidding.
> 
> They hired an outfit to clear 40 acres next door to us to expand a gravel pit. No idea why they didnt come see us, would have done it for the wood even. Pit has been there since the 70s. Shop property was actually a small gravel pit and asphalt plant back then too.
> 
> Anyhow, they were feeding everything through a 70 gallon an hr 1200hp grinder. At the time diesel was almost $5/gallon, so ~$350/hr just in fuel.
> 
> 
> They had such a hard on for that thing that they nearly were pulling logs off our log truck to feed it. Got permission to haul off what we wanted "make it quick".
> 
> They were about pulling logs off our truck as we loaded it. Some excuse about needing it done ASAP.
> Well the huge piles of chips stayed there 2 years before they did anything.


Well when a co brings in machinery to do a job the job has to be done b4 they haul it out of there. Cant take a chance on the volunteer help not doin what they say then have to truck equipment back in! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

no tree to big said:


> Well when a co brings in machinery to do a job the job has to be done b4 they haul it out of there. Cant take a chance on the volunteer help not doin what they say then have to truck equipment back in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



It stayed there almost 2 years. Ass backward outfits... both the clearing company and the gravel pit.

Last spring they decided to try and rip ground at -10* with the D10 for no real purpose. Was making stuff fall off shelves even.

Yup, destroyed the ripper.


----------



## no tree to big

ChoppyChoppy said:


> It stayed there almost 2 years. Ass backward outfits... both the clearing company and the gravel pit.
> 
> Last spring they decided to try and rip ground at -10* with the D10 for no real purpose. Was making stuff fall off shelves even.
> 
> Yup, destroyed the ripper.


Clearing co may have been hired to cut and chip leaving chips on site. Around here clearing is a cut throat biz, time is money. The quarry isnt gonna pay if they left a load of random logs behind... 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Pig

Just wanted to pop in and say Merry Christmas, may you all have a prosperous year in 2019.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say Merry Christmas, may you all have a prosperous year in 2019.



Piggles!!!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Piggles!!!!


Hey sweetie, hope all is well.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Hey sweetie, hope all is well.



Hope all is well with you and your family too. So nice of you to grace us with you presence.


----------



## gorman

I could go for skipping a holiday if it meant skipping family members blowing up emotionally.


----------



## tree MDS

Finished this place up in the rain. Not bad, out in five and a half (spread out) days. I had it figured for seven. This dude saved my ass. The Deere and the Giant did their part too. My tractor was literally done with that sloppy ass hill,, especially with the newest rain. I don’t think I could’ve made one more trip through that muck without dragging myself with the winch. Nice one to have in the rear view mirror.


----------



## tree MDS

Another recent job. This thing feels like I’m driving a clown car around the job site, but it’s totally bad ass and makes me smile. And it’s lift is no joke either. Pretty steep learning curve after all the years on a tractor, but I’m getting it.


----------



## Jed1124

Is that Remika? Anyway that Giant is sweeeet. Nice pick up on that piece.


----------



## Jed1124

We had the branch manager on the Dingo at my last job. If you get tired of it or it breaks check out the Vermeer grapple.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah. Ronnie is good people. And thanks, Giant is becoming my new little buddy, just gonna take some more getting used too.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> We had the branch manager on the Dingo at my last job. If you get tired of it or it breaks check out the Vermeer grapple.



That grapple is a loaner. I’ve got the 60” “Boss” valby on order. lol


----------



## gorman

Never turn downhill. Remember that. Turn uphill.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Yeah. Ronnie is good people. And thanks, Giant is becoming my new little buddy, just gonna take some more getting used too.



He is. Once you get used to the Giant you’ll never want to take out the tractor again. It’s almost a waist of time getting used to the branch manager if your getting a different grapple. They all have there own way. Not familiar with the one your getting but if you can run it un pinned free floating and feed the chipper they are even more of a game changer. You might fire everyone lol!


----------



## tree MDS

What exactly do you mean by unpinned and free floating? I’ll always need a tractor. They’re just different animals. Giant could never have done what the Deere did on that job.


----------



## gorman

Wait, is that Giant articulating or all wheel steer?


----------



## Jed1124

The Vermeer (and if I recall) the Branch Manager will swing if the center pin is not fix in the slot allowing you to come straight toward the chipper then swing to the right or left side of the chipper to feed it. When you turn to the right or left with the grapple unpinned the branches are in the correct position to feed into the chipper and not beat your machine on the way in.


----------



## Jed1124

The Deere is not picking 4600 lbs on the forks


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Wait, is that Giant articulating or all wheel steer?





gorman said:


> Wait, is that Giant articulating or all wheel steer?


 
Articulating and oscillating is how they describe it. Whatever that is exactly. I’ve a lot to learn. I just jumped on the tier three and lift capacity. Haha


----------



## treebilly

That giant is an awesome machine. Trying to talk the boss into one even though we have 7 full size skid steers, plus my mini skid that I rent to him occasionally. The BMG takes a bit of getting used to. I’m unfamiliar with the valby grapple but they have a good name in the industry. Nice purchase.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> That giant is an awesome machine. Trying to talk the boss into one even though we have 7 full size skid steers, plus my mini skid that I rent to him occasionally. The BMG takes a bit of getting used to. I’m unfamiliar with the valby grapple but they have a good name in the industry. Nice purchase.



Thanks, man. That means a lot coming from a real, true industry veteran like yourself. I think it was a good move too. I’ve been wanting a machine to run this type of grapple for years. When I came across these it finally clicked. That and having the bigger chipper now too, it just kinda came together. 

I still think having both machines is the way to go. I’m gonna be in dumbass treeguy heaven. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Like that oak job. We were chipping on a stone dust looking kind of driveway, so rather that feed all the small stuff (and rocks) through the chipper, I just had them make a big raking pile on the edge of driveway in the bark mulch, right where I could get it with the root grapple, then when I went back to get the tractor today, I just crushed 98% of the pile in one grapple load and stuffed it in the back of the international. Worked pretty sweet.


----------



## tree MDS

New 20’ 7 ton split tilt deck. Annoyingly enough I still have wiring issues to get resolved, but that shouldn’t be a big deal. She’s all registered and ready to go otherwise. I think it’s gonna be a really, really nice trailer.

I’m kind of running out of space in the yard, but **** it.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> New 20’ 7 ton split tilt deck. Annoyingly enough I still have wiring issues to get resolved, but that shouldn’t be a big deal. She’s all registered and ready to go otherwise. I think it’s gonna be a really, really nice trailer.
> 
> I’m kind of running out of space in the yard, but **** it.
> View attachment 695092
> 
> View attachment 695089
> View attachment 695091
> View attachment 695093


Well somebody needed a few tax deductions this year! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Well somebody needed a few tax deductions this year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Lol. Nah, I just need new toys to play with to keep it lively. That and I like to see progress for my efforts. But yeah, I figure at this rate I’ll never make a dime!! Hahaha.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Nah, I just need new toys to play with to keep it lively. That and I like to see progress for my efforts. But yeah, I figure at this rate I’ll never make a dime!! Hahaha.


Atleast you are making it more pleasurable to go broke

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> New 20’ 7 ton split tilt deck. Annoyingly enough I still have wiring issues to get resolved, but that shouldn’t be a big deal. She’s all registered and ready to go otherwise. I think it’s gonna be a really, really nice trailer.
> 
> I’m kind of running out of space in the yard, but **** it.
> View attachment 695092
> 
> View attachment 695089
> View attachment 695091
> View attachment 695093


very nice.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> New 20’ 7 ton split tilt deck. Annoyingly enough I still have wiring issues to get resolved, but that shouldn’t be a big deal. She’s all registered and ready to go otherwise. I think it’s gonna be a really, really nice trailer.
> 
> I’m kind of running out of space in the yard, but **** it.
> View attachment 695092
> 
> View attachment 695089
> View attachment 695091
> View attachment 695093



Very nice, i see it’s power tilt. I need to get a small one for my grinder. My guys have almost dumped my grinder coming off the dump trailer ramps too many times. I will never go with a sure trac ever again.


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks, guys.

Gorman, no power tilt. It’s just got the valve where you can adjust the hydraulic flow. The power tilt are nice (think those are twin piston as well), but I had to stop somewhere. Both money and weight were a consideration as well.

You would dig the spring loaded jack on these trailers too if you’ve never used one. You just pull this big spring loaded pin and push the jack (foot) down (also spring loaded), then when near the ground you crank up as normal. When putting it on the truck, once the weight is on the hitch and the jack is cranked up, you just keep your hands clear and pull the pin and it springs back up into retracted position again. Definitely a time saver. Maybe a little dangerous looking, but effective. (I’ll have a good idea what happened if I hear any sudden screams coming from the yard some morning . Lol).


----------



## Oldmaple

tree MDS said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Gorman, no power tilt. It’s just got the valve where you can adjust the hydraulic flow. The power tilt are nice (think those are twin piston as well), but I had to stop somewhere. Both money and weight were a consideration as well.
> 
> You would dig the spring loaded jack on these trailers too if you’ve never used one. You just pull this big spring loaded pin and push the jack (foot) down (also spring loaded), then when near the ground you crank up as normal. When putting it on the truck, once the weight is on the hitch and the jack is cranked up, you just keep your hands clear and pull the pin and it springs back up into retracted position again. Definitely a time saver. Maybe a little dangerous looking, but effective. (I’ll have a good idea what happened if I hear any sudden screams coming from the yard some morning . Lol).


I have a jack like that on my trailer. Only problem I've had is you put it down with the truck unloaded, load the truck and try to hook back up again. If the truck has squatted too much you can't get the trailer low enough to hook back up. Just need to think ahead (not my strong suit).


----------



## tree MDS

My mechanic sent one of his guys out to help me with my truck and trailer wiring issues today. I can’t believe it, everything is finally wired the same, and all works/is interchangeable. Yes, all brakes and every signal. Three trucks, two chippers and two trailers. Totally unbelievable. 

Now I have both CDL and non CDL chippers and trailers/machine set ups. Plus I picked up the ram as a tow vehicle basically (before it only could be used with my old chipper, the brakes locked on everything else as soon as plugged in). The kid at the trailer place had my brand new trailer ****ed. The new bucket was wired wrong, so wasn’t powering any trailer brakes. You get the idea. A total nightmare. 

Yes!!!


----------



## gorman

Picked up a mig unit and finally got the stove installed. Had to coincidentally do some welding on the exhaust pipe.


----------



## tree MDS

That’s a cool looking old welder! 

Looks a little barren in there. Thinking maybe you need some benches to pile crap on instead of just piling it on the floor like that.


----------



## tree MDS

Got my Sena Tufftalk Lite earmuffs yesterday. Now I’m really not ever gonna wanna to get out of the heated cab of that new machine. At least not till summer. I sense some hard core Murphing on the horizon!! Hahaha.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Got my Sena Tufftalk Lite earmuffs yesterday. Now I’m really not ever gonna wanna to get out of the heated cab of that new machine. At least not till summer. I sense some hard core Murphing on the horizon!! Hahaha.


hopefully they will pair up with the older senas


----------



## gorman

I climbed a 28” red oak today over a septic. Was supposed to be a bucket job but the wind was gusting 40mph towards where the bucket would be set up. I’d run out of height too. I’m just happy to be home next to the fire.


----------



## gorman

It was so freakin windy today I still have sea legs from getting thrown around 70 feet up.


----------



## tree MDS

Murph shot!!


It’s a whole different world out there now. The MDS likey!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Murph shot!!
> View attachment 696395
> 
> It’s a whole different world out there now. The MDS likey!!
> View attachment 696394


its nice to see you advance and realize you dont have to do everything the hard way to prove your skills.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> its nice to see you advance and realize you dont have to do everything the hard way to prove your skills.



Thanks. All it took was another 100k or so. All I need is unlimited bankroll and I could really make some progress. Lol

Those earmuffs are Bluetooth 4.1, so not sure if they would pair with the older models or not? I’ll have to look into it. I think they might. I remember reading something about that somewhere when looking for these, just can’t remember what or where. For now I have four of these for day to day use anyway, so in good shape there.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Murph shot!!
> View attachment 696395
> 
> It’s a whole different world out there now. The MDS likey!!
> View attachment 696394



Did you Murph all those trees behind that barn? Glad I didn’t get that one. Wasn’t looking forward to pulling all those trees through all those vines and burning bush, big mess


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jesus christ


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> jesus christ



I see you’re still alive.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> I see you’re still alive.


right back at you.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> right back at you.



What has the good doctor been up to?


----------



## tree MDS

11’ shagbark up a steep ass hill - backwards (just to see). Was a little light in the back and had to go easy, but tires stayed on the ground. That was after bringing all the brush (smaller logs) and tops up and stuffing them in the 19xpc. To say I’m falling in love with this machine is a pretty accurate description. Giant good.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> 11’ shagbark up a steep ass hill - backwards (just to see). Was a little light in the back and had to go easy, but tires stayed on the ground. That was after bringing all the brush (smaller logs) and tops up and stuffing them in the 19xpc. To say I’m falling in love with this machine is a pretty accurate description. Giant good.
> View attachment 697438


if you had the room, why not carry at 90 degrees to machine? lot more capacity i would think.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> if you had the room, why not carry at 90 degrees to machine? lot more capacity i would think.



I didn’t, so I couldn’t. But yes, obviously you’re right. I was trying to see what the machine is made of too. I could’ve just driven it out sticking off the front, that would’ve made the most sense (if) I wasn’t trying to find it’s limits.


----------



## gorman

Just found out through a news article about a fatality that happened today. It involved the homeowner dying from getting backed over by a skid steer operated by an employee. This shook me for many reasons but most of all because this company was a very safe outfit. Everyone vetted, licensed, trained, sent to seminars, safety meetings, etc... I left them 13 or so years ago to go solo but maintained a close relationship with the owner because i likes the guy. 

I don’t know whose fault it was but it really sucks. It makes me think about how easy something like that could happen to me. I’ve had to shutdown production numerous times in the past because of homeowners straying into the work zone or walking behind the loader when I’m backing up. You tell the old man scrounging wood rounds or
the woman gardening that they got to get the heck out the way for their safety.


----------



## tree MDS

That’s terrible. Sorry to hear it.

I have zero skid steer experience, but I’m guessing the visibility isn’t too great behind them.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> That’s terrible. Sorry to hear it.
> 
> I have zero skid steer experience, but I’m guessing the visibility isn’t too great behind them.


skid steers suck with visibility. huge rear blind spot. you are light years ahead with your loader choice.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> skid steers suck with visibility. huge rear blind spot. you are light years ahead with your loader choice.



Thanks. 

It’s definitely a cool machine. I look out the back and there’s like what looks like one foot of stubby clown car, and then I get working with it and realize what it really is. Pretty wild.


----------



## Jed1124

DR. P. Proteus said:


> right back at you.



Any recent stories Dan? Miss the stories, especially about the horsey bitches


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It’s definitely a cool machine. I look out the back and there’s like what looks like one foot of stubby clown car, and then I get working with it and realize what it really is. Pretty wild.
> View attachment 697886



It looks like its about to roll over just sitting there.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Jed1124 said:


> Any recent stories Dan? Miss the stories, especially about the horsey bitches



Sorry, I am retired. I can only spew old tired tales... and "consult" of course.


----------



## gorman

You misspelt “consort”.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> It looks like its about to roll over just sitting there.



Don’t be hatin’. It’s actually weighted just right.. for what it is. Anything on wheels that can load that kind weight 14’ in the air is bound to take an operator with a little finesse and common sense, not just the average tard. So I guess what I’m saying is you can’t borrow it.


----------



## tree MDS

The last thing for the Giant/trailer project. Well, till the new grapple comes in next month, that is. I can’t wait to get this thing behind the bucket. Got a crisp cdl a and med card to go with it today too.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> The last thing for the Giant/trailer project. Well, till the new grapple comes in next month, that is. I can’t wait to get this thing behind the bucket. Got a crisp cdl a and med card to go with it today too.
> View attachment 698689



I like the wheel chocks you bought in the top of photo.


----------



## gorman

I’m going to give the place that sharpens my blades a big roll of electrical tape so I don’t have to deal with this baffoonery again.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I like the wheel chocks you bought in the top of photo.



It’s funny, after running huskys since you were pooping in your diapers, I guess I just don’t know any better now. Lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> It’s funny, after running huskys since you were pooping in your diapers, I guess I just don’t know any better now. Lol



I’m still pooping in diapers. Saves time.


----------



## treebilly

That is baffoonary! Place I use stacks them and wraps them I heavy cardboard before taping. Get a putty knife for that **** though


----------



## treebilly

And those are some nice looking wheel chocks. Just to expensive for me


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> I’m going to give the place that sharpens my blades a big roll of electrical tape so I don’t have to deal with this baffoonery again.



Crazy question, but wouldn’t one log through the chipper clean all the tape off for you?


----------



## gorman

Jed1124 said:


> Crazy question, but wouldn’t one log through the chipper clean all the tape off for you?



Yes, but I have to get the tape off where the blades sit flush with the drum or nut.


----------



## treebilly

Only if you want to do it by the book 
Having a blade come off every once in a while keeps the guys on their toes


----------



## Jed1124

I was next to an 18” Morabark when the knives came into contact with a poorly torqued anvil.
That will keep ya on your toes fo sho....


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> I was next to an 18” Morabark when the knives came into contact with a poorly torqued anvil.
> That will keep ya on your toes fo sho....



That's the difference between being self employed and working for someone else. I bet Danny wasn't laughing "fo sho". lol


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> That's the difference between being self employed and working for someone else. I bet Danny wasn't laughing "fo sho". lol



No, no he was not......

But I wasn't laughing either with a 3 month back log I sold.......

Oh well, Bartlett's problem now.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> No, no he was not......
> 
> But I wasn't laughing either with a 3 month back log I sold.......
> 
> Oh well, Bartlett's problem now.



What’s this about bartlett?


----------



## gorman

We’re missing something


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> What’s this about bartlett?


new owners of weise.


----------



## gorman

I did a job next to Bartlett a few months ago. They had an easy breezy dead oak, no rigging, no climbing. They worked safe but literally took 6.5 hours to chip a whole tree I’d have down and loaded in less than 2. The guy working for me said in the morning “just you watch, they’re gonna take a nap later on”. Sure enough they slept on the road and in the truck for 2 hours to “finish” out the day after they got that tree chipped.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> new owners of weise.



So I see. Good for Dan. Sounds like he earned it. Not something I’d ever wanna do (even if I could), but impressive nonetheless, I suppose. 

Good old Danny. I’m gonna miss him.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I did a job next to Bartlett a few months ago. They had an easy breezy dead oak, no rigging, no climbing. They worked safe but literally took 6.5 hours to chip a whole tree I’d have down and loaded in less than 2. The guy working for me said in the morning “just you watch, they’re gonna take a nap later on”. Sure enough they slept on the road and in the truck for 2 hours to “finish” out the day after they got that tree chipped.



I hear you. Then I saw a crew one time working down the road from where we were and they looked pretty good. It’s like anything, I guess, there’s good and not so good crews.


----------



## Jed1124

Big White Oak removal last week. Written up for all wood removed. Caretaker called today and said now the homeowners want the wood. Oh, and they want the eye bolts that were holding the swing in too......


----------



## Jed1124

Best part about it is they think their caretaker “sold” us their highly valuable wood


----------



## Oldmaple

Jed1124 said:


> Best part about it is they think their caretaker “sold” us their highly valuable wood


Job is done and now they want it back? Is that right? My response is here is a quote for loading it all up and delivering it. My attitude towards customers sucks nowadays.


----------



## gorman

You’ll have the last laugh Jed when you see that wood rotting in their yard a few years from now.


----------



## Oldmaple

Just finished up four days of storm damage work from an ice storm. Just an observation after 30+years of tree work, nothing scientific since it is just in my little scope of things. The majority of the damage was snapped off branches, not failed crotches. Seems like with wind damage you'd see more failed crotches. Wondering whether ice loads trees differently than wind. Maples, Birches and Pines took a beating.


----------



## no tree to big

We are dealing with the same storm. Back before Christmas we had a really wet heavy snow that did far more damage than this ice storm so I think that snow took out most of the weak stuff and weakened up some stuff for this ice storm but this time around about 99% of all the damage is Siberian elm the other 1% the few White Pines we have in the area and the occasional silver maple. I've seen more limbs fail then crotches as well but I'd say 70/30 on that. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

So busy,, I am a grandfather now,btw. I still read you guys every day tho, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Omg I’m so sick of winter making me hate my job!! Grrrr!!!!!! I can hardly even stand to go out there anymore!! 

Saturday I took out a driveway lamp with the tips of a branch. Cutting in the cold (rushing) with zero degree/40 mph wind gusts. I didn’t even see that the limb was tangled in another tree. It needs to end. I’m not cut out for this crap. Grr!!!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Omg I’m so sick of winter making me hate my job!! Grrrr!!!!!! I can hardly even stand to go out there anymore!!
> 
> Saturday I took out a driveway lamp with the tips of a branch. Cutting in the cold (rushing) with zero degree/40 mph wind gusts. I didn’t even see that the limb was tangled in another tree. It needs to end. I’m not cut out for this crap. Grr!!!!


seeing as this is your first winter in ct, imagine how hard it would be if there actually were snow on the ground.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> seeing as this is your first winter in ct, imagine how hard it would be if there actually were snow on the ground.



Makes me miss my old business model!!


----------



## gorman

Been grinding and sandblasting our international for the past three days. Started inside the heated garage. Moved outside since that was a bad idea. Now our balls are freezing off.


----------



## tree MDS

Apparently my newest helper has come down with something or another between yesterday and today, so that gets me off the hook anyway. Lol. Only part that sucks is it was actually the only ideal tree working day of the week (no snow, ground hard) and I have two different jobs started at the moment. 

Oh well. Waiting for another CL job applicant as we speak.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Been grinding and sandblasting our international for the past three days. Started inside the heated garage. Moved outside since that was a bad idea. Now our balls are freezing off.



I saw a mean looking International tandem axle with a huge roll off dumpster on it yesterday, was thinking of you. When is that truck coming?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I saw a mean looking International tandem axle with a huge roll off dumpster on it yesterday, was thinking of you. When is that truck coming?



You know more than I do. Was supposed to be middle of December, then another month, then it was later this week. We will see.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You know more than I do. Was supposed to be middle of December, then another month, then it was later this week. We will see.



That’s cool, man! Looking forward checking it out!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

tree MDS said:


> Don’t be hatin’. It’s actually weighted just right.. for what it is. Anything on wheels that can load that kind weight 14’ in the air is bound to take an operator with a little finesse and common sense, not just the average tard. So I guess what I’m saying is you can’t borrow it.



We both know who drives it. Being the keen person you are, you would not let any of that convoy out of your sight for very long.


----------



## tree MDS

DR. P. Proteus said:


> We both know who drives it. Being the keen person you are, you would not let any of that convoy out of your sight for very long.



No, I suppose not, doc. 

Hell, I still hoping that one day I can just do everything myself. All the dream and none of the ******* losers!! My, god, Dan, just think of it!!


----------



## Jed1124

Oldmaple said:


> Job is done and now they want it back? Is that right? My response is here is a quote for loading it all up and delivering it. My attitude towards customers sucks nowadays.





gorman said:


> You’ll have the last laugh Jed when you see that wood rotting in their yard a few years from now.



Yeah, if it wasn’t for the high dollar PHC contract they’re going to sign for this year it would really burn my ass. I told the caretaker to let me know any time they need wood. I’ll bury them in it!


----------



## Oldmaple

Another storm damage job. Thought I had them all done last week. This lady has been without power for over a week. Tree on the left ripped her wires down. All down now so it's time for the electrician.


----------



## Oldmaple

Back at it again. Another ice storm job. Chipper is in the shop so it's back to old times.


----------



## gorman

Oldmaple said:


> Back at it again. Another ice storm job. Chipper is in the shop so it's back to old times.
> View attachment 715813
> View attachment 715814



Sucks about the chipper. Stuff never breaks when you don’t need it.


----------



## tree MDS

Very happy with the lifting capacity of the new machine. 29” x 11’ (wet) red oak, loaded into the truck downhill. Oh, this thing definitely has it!!


----------



## Youngbuck20

Cut wood with dad. Can't believe this page still exists! Seeing a lot of the same questions that were asked 9 years ago. Some familiar names. Maybe I'll start to post stuff again.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

I wish they just bought me a 4 section stick so I didnt have to jib it! I got to run a 26t national this weekend (buddies company rented) when the operator got cold, lol. so much easier with an extra 30 foot of main also at this radius would have been good for 2500 vs 1000






Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

What was your radius?


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> What was your radius?


I'm thinking I was about 70 pushing 75 I know we had to swing a couple pieces off the back towards us to be within angle limits of the jib.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124

Apple pruning. Beautiful day. Sunburn


----------



## dbl612

no tree to big said:


> I wish they just bought me a 4 section stick so I didnt have to jib it! I got to run a 26t national this weekend (buddies company rented) when the operator got cold, lol. so much easier with an extra 30 foot of main also at this radius would have been good for 2500 vs 1000 if you look at the load chart of that machine, you have no capacity rating for the jib at that boom angle. jib capacities are based on main boom angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big

I have chart to 35 degrees not much but I have some I'll say I was cheating a bit to get hooked up but was coming back up north of 35 to take the weight. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Started cherry-picking some logs for a fresh firewood pile at the shop. I put a nice bed of chips down a while back, but it’s a mountain of snow from plowing right now. Just moving them off the the side so I can function for now. At least moving them around is a quick and pleasant task now.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

9 pear and 7 apple apple trees hit hard in a backyard orchard. For the first time ever, I feel kinda bad for the homeowner on this no cleanup job. Its a sea of brush, lol


----------



## gorman

Finally got it.


----------



## tree MDS

Come on, man, you’re holding out. More pics!!


----------



## gorman

Got it back this evening. Going back for the chip body tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

How many yards is that “can”? Lol. 

How do you get rid of that thing over your way? I know here they’d want a small fortune to dump that thing full of wood. Everything else about that setup I love! That’s just the thing that I’d have to consider. 

My dump used to take chips for free forever. As soon as I got the big chipper they started charging $5 a yard. They’re not real strict about the yards, but still, $45 - $60 a load adds up during the busy season. I won’t pay it. I know eventually I will, but for now I’m using other spots.


----------



## gorman

I’m trying to keep a cool head here. I was supposed to go back to Plympton today to pick up the chip box can but they didn’t have it out of their storage lot yet. They missed a bunch of little things on the truck I told them to do that the guy “wrote down” so I’m just going to wait another day to have them correct them. We are snowed in anyway. 

It’s a beautiful truck and I can’t wait to post some more pics. I have to take two more trucks out of service this week for suspension work so I have my hands full. 

We dump chips for free, always and hopefully forever. I have three places I dump my hardwood so they can give a go at making money off firewood. All pine logs smaller than 24” goes to oldcastle where they pay us 18 bucks a ton and the big and nasties we incinerate.


----------



## tree MDS

Ordered two of these rifle cases through sherrill for my newer big shots (with trigger) a while back. Idea is to have one on each truck, and keep them in a safe spot away from saw teeth, etc. Not quite as bulky of cheap as I thought they would be. I like. 

After seeing that they actually are just a cheap gun case, I’m pretty sure I could’ve gotten one at Walmart a lot quicker and for less money, but whatever. At least that’s done. Off season is a good time for dialing in the small stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

Gorman, what do you mean “incinerate”? I’m assuming you mean burn them, but just trying to think of how that would work. I can’t says I’ve ever tried burning a 50” log. Lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Gorman, what do you mean “incinerate”? I’m assuming you mean burn them, but just trying to think of how that would work. I can’t says I’ve ever tried burning a 50” log. Lol



It’s very, very, very easy. Get a pit fire going and it doesn’t go out. Best before a rain. Junk hydraulic oil helps. We can burn 20k lbs a day easy.

But it’s all about location, location, location. Can’t do it near neighbors


----------



## Jed1124

Picked up a new spray rig today. 
Me likey


----------



## gorman

Jed1124 said:


> View attachment 720557
> View attachment 720558
> 
> 
> Picked up a new spray rig today.
> Me likey



That’s the money maker.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> That’s the money maker.



I certainly hope so!


----------



## Zale

Jed1124 said:


> View attachment 720557
> View attachment 720558
> 
> 
> Picked up a new spray rig today.
> Me likey


Looks nice. Why the big hose and spray gun?


----------



## Jed1124

Zale said:


> Looks nice. Why the big hose and spray gun?



I got the biggest pump I could get with that unit to hit tall Oaks with Gypsy Moth when they are a problem. At 42 gallons per minute you need 3/4" hose to make use of the volume. Also, it's nice to have 2 hoses for fert, 2 guys on the rig.


----------



## Zale

Jed1124 said:


> I got the biggest pump I could get with that unit to hit tall Oaks with Gypsy Moth when they are a problem. At 42 gallons per minute you need 3/4" hose to make use of the volume. Also, it's nice to have 2 hoses for fert, 2 guys on the rig.


We couldn't spray like that in our area, too much drift and people freak out.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> We couldn't spray like that in our area, too much drift and people freak out.



This is arboristsite, it's like the wild west. We spray any damn thing we want any damn time we want. We incinerate pine logs (with the help of used motor oil and old tires),whatever. Anything is possible. Hell, just last week I purchased my first two slaves from darknet via a human trafficking ring. I'm thinking about a wife next if these work out. They have a march madness sale going on as we speak.


----------



## tree MDS

Gorman, how is that akimbo treating you? You use it srt or drt, or both? You think it would be worth me buying one for drt? I'm just looking for something that descends better than the hitch cord I'm currently using.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That’s the money maker.



Guess that goes to show you that there really is more to life than money. lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Gorman, how is that akimbo treating you? You use it srt or drt, or both? You think it would be worth me buying one for drt? I'm just looking for something that descends better than the hitch cord I'm currently using.



I have yet to get comfortable on it. Trying to break it in on the maybe 15 hours of climbing on it so far. It seems like you really need to get the right rope and dial it in correctly. Currently I’m climbing on a fuzzed up blue moon hank. Love it because there’s very little stretch. 
My problem with the akimbo is that once you start descending the stops are abrupt.


----------



## Jed1124

Zale said:


> We couldn't spray like that in our area, too much drift and people freak out.



I reach out to neighbors, explain labels and why we are doing what we are doing. When the oaks start dying people are much more open to spraying. I use Acelepryn for gypsy moth. Expensive but it works great and does not even carry a caution label.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Ordered two of these rifle cases through sherrill for my newer big shots (with trigger) a while back. Idea is to have one on each truck, and keep them in a safe spot away from saw teeth, etc. Not quite as bulky of cheap as I thought they would be. I like.
> 
> After seeing that they actually are just a cheap gun case, I’m pretty sure I could’ve gotten one at Walmart a lot quicker and for less money, but whatever. At least that’s done. Off season is a good time for dialing in the small stuff.
> View attachment 720547
> 
> View attachment 720548


the local constabulary will spot that and pull you over thinking its an urban assault vehicle.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> the local constabulary will spot that and pull you over thinking its an urban assault vehicle.



Haha. Don’t give me any ideas!


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up a new (old) wood truck. Thing is cool. Now when we do crane jobs the wood won’t even have to touch the ground.  Should be extra handy for loading with the Giant too.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Picked up a new (old) wood truck. Thing is cool. Now when we do crane jobs the wood won’t even have to touch the ground.  Should be extra handy for loading with the Giant too.
> View attachment 722796
> 
> View attachment 722799
> 
> View attachment 722797
> 
> View attachment 722798



Damn that thing is long.


----------



## gorman

Loaded up this thing today. It’s so freaking easy to load when the Can is on the ground. Wasn’t even full. I’m gonna weld stake pockets on the top of the outside to hold more logs when I need it.


----------



## tree MDS

You need a taller loader. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Damn that thing is long.



20’ body. It’s really no different than the class B box trucks I drove at Netts a few years back. I think some of those had 24’ bodies. I figure a lot of times it’ll just be coned off out on the side of the road like in that pic. Just load it right there, no need to even back it in a lot of driveways.


----------



## gorman

I am a master at Tetris now with this new truck. 

That long body you got mds looks like a great truck. Is it a 466e or non computerized? I wonder if you have the holes in the frame rail to shorten the wheelbase.


----------



## tree MDS

Non computerized. So I had to try this today in between estimates, it was the big thing hanging in my thoughts (one of) about this whole roach wood truck deal. I wouldn’t say it’s a piece of cake (and not a little scary at first), but the Giant does it. This was a 7.5’ piece of oak I had in the yard. I figure I’ll fill the front like this, then load the back with bigger pieces like normal lol. Don’t know how the rest of it’s gonna go, but that’s the plan so far.


----------



## tree MDS

If this whole deal goes south, at least ya can’t blame a guy for trying. Lol


----------



## gorman

So we up to a job and start going over the work detail and my worker tells me there’s a big problem. We go to the driver side chipper tire and all the lugs are backed off halfway. The rim is shot and two studs are sheared off. 

The wheel hasn’t been off in six months and we adjusted the brakes four days ago. Someone came in the night and ****ed with my equipment. I know who it is. An old disgruntled employee. This almost went very bad. 

I went to the PD and filed a no trespassing order and scheduled a consultation with a security company to get a surveillance system installed.


----------



## tree MDS

Dude, I’m so sorry to hear that! I can imagine how stressful and aggravating that would be! Only the lowliest sort of low life would mess with a mans hard earned equipment like that. Makes me sick just thinking about it. We all know what goes into putting all this together and how hard we’ve worked for it. My sympathies, indeed!


----------



## tree MDS

I’m kind of wondering if maybe the lugs were already loose some (or not) and adjusting the brakes made the wheels chuck when your guy hit the brake pedal and that worked them loose. That wagon wheel/lug nut setup looks kind of weak for a chipper of that size to me. How heavy is that thing?


----------



## gorman

He said the brakes only needed “three clicks”. The tires were put on with an impact gun real snug. Real snug. Additionally, the lugs had some sheen to them unlike the passenger side which were very rusty. Someone took a socket to them and applied torque. There’s no way they loosened up on their own. 
We went back and saw where I had parked the chipper was the only spot where the sensor flood lights wouldn’t trigger if he snuck in across the stone wall. 
To top things off we found a black and mild wrapper nearby. His brand.
The chipper is 7k pounds.


----------



## tree MDS

Fair enough. That bastard!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s my 6850lb 250. Those nuts take a 1 1/8” socket. I think it’s a dexter 7k axle. Just so you can see my point about the wagon wheels setup. I doubt Joey in his pumped up kicks could even budge these with the tire iron from his Subaru. Lol, just saying.


----------



## gorman

Went to the garage this morning and there was a hydraulic puddle on the ground under the 15” chipper. Turns out the keyhole for one of the motors is sheared. The motors are shot, as well as the key hole for the feed roller. Parts with shipping come to 5,000 dollars.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> Went to the garage this morning and there was a hydraulic puddle on the ground under the 15” chipper. Turns out the keyhole for one of the motors is sheared. The motors are shot, as well as the key hole for the feed roller. Parts with shipping come to 5,000 dollars.





Damn, sorry to hear it man. Your having a rough week!


----------



## 2412

Jed1124 said:


> Damn, sorry to hear it man. Your having a rough week!



I wonder what would cause that, something loose? Can a new keyway be cut on the other side of the shaft? Not that it matters for the leaky ones.


----------



## gorman

The previous owner feeding with his excavator.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> The previous owner feeding with his excavator.



I didn't know that could cause a problem. I feed the chipper with the mini all the time. Crap.


----------



## gorman

Jed1124 said:


> I didn't know that could cause a problem. I feed the chipper with the mini all the time. Crap.



There’s a big difference between feeding with an excavator and a mini. The mini won’t destroy it.


----------



## treebilly

Loading with an excavator won’t hurt it. Now force feeding with an excavator is a whole other thing.


----------



## tree MDS

Ok, so this was an unusual one. Talk about an intense rigging challenge! Not to brag, but it was totally like omg. Lol. Made for a long stressful day, but was good pay. Only hit on screw with my favorite saw. Not too bad, all things considered. 

I guess the guy got sick of the log superstructure over the hot tub and wanted to reduce it some. I just wanted some money. All in the days work.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Ok, so this was an unusual one. Talk about an intense rigging challenge! Not to brag, but it was totally like omg. Lol. Made for a long stressful day, but was good pay. Only hit on screw with my favorite saw. Not too bad, all things considered.
> 
> I guess the guy got sick of the log superstructure over the hot tub and wanted to reduce it some. I just wanted some money. All in the days work.
> View attachment 723155
> 
> View attachment 723150
> 
> View attachment 723151
> 
> View attachment 723152
> 
> View attachment 723153


hope you had fun!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> hope you had fun!



Wasn’t bad. Would’ve been more fun with you yelling at me, though!


----------



## gorman

The money that guy paid to put it up and then have you take it down. [emoji81]
That hot tub better be worth it.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> The money that guy paid to put it up and then have you take it down. [emoji81]
> That hot tub better be worth it.



Right. Then the wood is some kind of crap lookin yellow pine or something and at only three years the whole thing is rotting and pushing out fungi. I asked how long they were sitting in the guys yard before he sold them to him. Lol. He asked how the remaining logs looked on top, I laughed and said not too good. He said he was gonna cover the tops in ice and water. I laughed and said “”Flexseal”!! Turns out that’s what he does for a living, buys **** like that from China and peddles it over here. I think he called it a pitch man, or something. I had no idea. Lol.

But yeah, he had to endure my jokes all day too.


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> So we up to a job and start going over the work detail and my worker tells me there’s a big problem. We go to the driver side chipper tire and all the lugs are backed off halfway. The rim is shot and two studs are sheared off.
> 
> The wheel hasn’t been off in six months and we adjusted the brakes four days ago. Someone came in the night and ****ed with my equipment. I know who it is. An old disgruntled employee. This almost went very bad.
> 
> I went to the PD and filed a no trespassing order and scheduled a consultation with a security company to get a surveillance system installed.



That sucks. I hate slim balls. 

My buddy works for a local tree company and the owner used to pay his workers in cash back in the day. Pay day comes around and one of his workers coordinated with a buddy to rob the owner at gun point. The robber points the gun at the owner through his truck window and demands the cash. The owner grabs the gun and the robber pulls the trigger. Bullet ends up going through the owner and he wrestles the gun away and shoots at the robber as he runs away. They catch the guy and he ends up dead in a different crime not too long after. The owner actually did tree work the next day after being shot since it didn’t hit anything important. It’s really disappointing how this industry attracts scumbags.


----------



## epicklein22

Any of you guys remember Grace Tree on here? He had open heart surgery in January, but he’s back working already. He just rents out his tracked lift to other companies these days. Still a badass at 71 years old.


----------



## epicklein22

The other day I had a client watching me on his live feed cameras while he was at work. That was a new one to me. I took this picture with my phone while up in a tree; I wonder if he saw me take this pic. Ha


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> That sucks. I hate slim balls.
> 
> My buddy works for a local tree company and the owner used to pay his workers in cash back in the day. Pay day comes around and one of his workers coordinated with a buddy to rob the owner at gun point. The robber points the gun at the owner through his truck window and demands the cash. The owner grabs the gun and the robber pulls the trigger. Bullet ends up going through the owner and he wrestles the gun away and shoots at the robber as he runs away. They catch the guy and he ends up dead in a different crime not too long after. The owner actually did tree work the next day after being shot since it didn’t hit anything important. It’s really disappointing how this industry attracts scumbags.



Saaaay whaaat?


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Any of you guys remember Grace Tree on here? He had open heart surgery in January, but he’s back working already. He just rents out his tracked lift to other companies these days. Still a badass at 71 years old.View attachment 723327



I remember him (a little). It’s been a long time. Phil, wasn’t it? I remember when he was talking about purchasing that lift. Good to hear he’s still kicking.


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> Saaaay whaaat?



100% legit.

Here’s another story about an employee getting one over on the boss that happened recently. A local hack has a 23 ton crane and was picking a tree with his climber. Now this owner is known to be an a$$, and must have pissed off the climber on this day. The climber set a strap and hooked it to the ball and then repelled out of the tree and walked off the job. Lol the owner then had to call around to other tree guys to find someone to climb up there to make the cut since he doesn’t climb and neither does any of his other workers. Haha


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> I remember him (a little). It’s been a long time. Phil, wasn’t it? I remember when he was talking about purchasing that lift. Good to hear he’s still kicking.



Yup, Phil is his name. I think his username is Smallwood on here. He was definitely ahead of the curve when he bought that lift. He stays really busy with it when it or his pickup isn’t broken. Really good guy to work with and shoot the $hit with.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I wonder how many of us old guys are still here, , I am only 58, but I work almost 60 hours a week and going strong. 
I have been on this site for 16 years, I remember some real good conversations and stories. 
I remember Phil, 
This is a thread from 2010 and one of my favorites,,
I hope you enjoy the memory if you were here and those that were not, I hope you like it too.
here, https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/boot-question.152481/#post-2529856
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I wonder how many of us old guys are still here, , I am only 58, but I work almost 60 hours a week and going strong.
> I have been on this site for 16 years, I remember some real good conversations and stories.
> I remember Phil,
> This is a thread from 2010 and one of my favorites,,
> I hope you enjoy the memory if you were here and those that were not, I hope you like it too.
> here, https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/boot-question.152481/#post-2529856
> Jeff



Yeah, we are the same age Jeff. I'm still doing the 60 hours a week deal also.


----------



## gorman

Got a call yesterday about a split tree. Ash tree about ready to go. I call my guys and rally the troops for a time and a half Sunday workday. Went well. 
We used a double whip span rigging set up to deal with this thing. Luckily I could get the bucket in.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I wonder how many of us old guys are still here, , I am only 58, but I work almost 60 hours a week and going strong.
> I have been on this site for 16 years, I remember some real good conversations and stories.
> I remember Phil,
> This is a thread from 2010 and one of my favorites,,
> I hope you enjoy the memory if you were here and those that were not, I hope you like it too.
> here, https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/boot-question.152481/#post-2529856
> Jeff



So you’ve been here since you were 42. Wow, that’s pretty crazy. I’ve been here since I was 34,, Jesus. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Got a call yesterday about a split tree. Ash tree about ready to go. I call my guys and rally the troops for a time and a half Sunday workday. Went well.
> We used a double whip span rigging set up to deal with this thing. Luckily I could get the bucket in.



What’s a double whip tackle? Sounds interesting. 

Nice job!!


----------



## tree MDS

Hey,, wait, I think I double whip tackled that deck the other day too!! Lol. You youngins always have such fancy names for things!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Wasn’t bad. Would’ve been more fun with you yelling at me, though!


i heve never yelled at you.dennis wont let me!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> i heve never yelled at you.dennis wont let me!



I know you haven’t. Was just being a smart ass. And Dennis knows who Daddy is. Go ahead and ask him. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Not my favorite kind of work, but these things actually came out pretty good. And here ya’ll thought The MDS was just a one trick pony. Ha. I wish I got a better before pic. I just wanted it over with though.


----------



## Oldmaple

tree MDS said:


> Not my favorite kind of work, but these things actually came out pretty good. And here ya’ll thought The MDS was just a one trick pony. Ha. I wish I got a better before pic. I just wanted it over with though.
> View attachment 724120
> 
> View attachment 724121


And here we all thought you were just a pretty face with no talent.


----------



## tree MDS

Oldmaple said:


> And here we all thought you were just a pretty face with no talent.



That’s what I was figuring, so just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## tree MDS

This is a little more my speed. Used the small bucket to sneak in and take down this spreading red maple and a pine from a tight driveway (I’m pulled right up into where the snow gets plowed). That opened up the ability to get the big truck in for the larger pine (tomorrow). We’re gonna bring the big chipper out tomorrow morning (if we don’t get rained out) and stuff what’s on the ground through it. I love jobs like these where I get to really utilize the equipment!


----------



## Tdaddy

this was in a bag of rope I bought can any tell me what it is


----------



## gorman

So, I finally got the hang of this Akimbo thing. Turns out it doesn’t work with blue moon. I got a long hank of X-static from shelter and George gave the the heads up that blue moon was not very compatible. It really was the difference i needed. 
Also got the woodsman chipper together. Had to weld the inspection plate on the feed roller after bolting it on and the ****ing spatter was like a machine gun. Ordered a new ground cable cause it looked like this and the whole coating was dry-rotted.


----------



## DSW

gorman said:


> So, I finally got the hang of this Akimbo thing. Turns out it doesn’t work with blue moon. I got a long hank of X-static from shelter and George gave the the heads up that blue moon was not very compatible. It really was the difference i needed.



How was it acting?

The approved ropes list is small and you're saying one of the approved didn't even work.


----------



## gorman

It’s hard to get it to descend and when you start going the stop is sudden and very very abrupt.


----------



## treebilly

I used a prototype on blue moon and it worked great. Finding the sweet spot might take some time though. I’ll order one eventually. For the amount I climb anymore, it’s hard to justify spending money when my hitch hikers and rope wrenches work and zig zag and hitch climbers and taughtline work fine. I might just do it to have one before Mr. Flashy Gear at our company does.


----------



## DSW

I'm the opposite of the flashy gear guy but I was hoping the akimbo would live up to the hype and I'd jump in.


----------



## gorman

DSW said:


> I'm the opposite of the flashy gear guy but I was hoping the akimbo would live up to the hype and I'd jump in.



If you run it on X-static then it lives to the hype.


----------



## DSW

No X-static. 

I like how compact it is, should be good for spar work. 

I just plain trust rope hitches. It can sit against the trunk, lay on a limb, whatever. I just don't have enough experience with mechanical's.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Tdaddy said:


> View attachment 724747
> View attachment 724748
> this was in a bag of rope I bought can any tell me what it is



Isnt it a rescue pulley? allows you to pull up load then locks it in place until you pull again.


----------



## tree MDS

Economy log truck, baby! In house! Lol. One of my ground guys just took this pic quick, but we loaded that wood in the pic there in what felt like 5 mins. We’re loading 18 footers into a 20’ dump now.

I haven’t done too much to the truck yet, but I did have all new springs (helpers included), pins, bolts and bushings put on the rear. Went with the heaviest OEM springs International put on those trucks. Figured it was a good start.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m telling you guys,, you gotta go with a 20’ open body dump and a telescopic grapple loader,, it’s to die for!! It’s like somebody hit the easy button on the job site having that thing (the Giant) around!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I’m telling you guys,, you gotta go with a 20’ open body dump and a telescopic grapple loader,, it’s to die for!! It’s like somebody hit the easy button on the job site having that thing (the Giant) around!



I’m glad it’s working out for you.


----------



## gorman

I just got done with a job I felt weird about. 38” dead oak at the bottom of a steep steep hill. The homeowner told me to chip the top and leave the wood on the ground since I told him getting the wood out would be about two days of winching. He repeatedly had to be reminded of this detail even though it was his idea. I even had it in the email contract. He told me he’s “discombobulated, just had a kitchen fire and his son is moving in”. That right there is a red red flag. This guy unfortunately is probably in the early stages of losing his mind. The tree turns out to be the neighbor’s tree too. I’m probably going to have to come back to remove the wood when the neighbor’s come back after Memorial Day.


----------



## tree MDS

This turned out to be a fun job. Tom is the man with that crane. A real pleasure to work with. We were all looking pretty good out there again today, if I do say so myself.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> This turned out to be a fun job. Tom is the man with that crane. A real pleasure to work with. We were all looking pretty good out there again today, if I do say so myself.
> View attachment 726456
> 
> View attachment 726453
> 
> View attachment 726454
> View attachment 726455


thank you. a good climber makes the crane look good.


----------



## Griff93

That loader looks like it's work out really well. Any big reason you went with it and a dump truck vs a grapple truck and mini? Yard damage?


----------



## epicklein22

$400 for these logs. Not too bad in my opinion.


----------



## tree MDS

Griff93 said:


> That loader looks like it's work out really well. Any big reason you went with it and a dump truck vs a grapple truck and mini? Yard damage?



It just kind of evolved that way. I got the 19xpc a little more than a year ago and have been wanting a rotating grapple to feed it with, so when I saw this machine it just caught my attention. I never really pictured myself owning a mini. Just not my thing. Grapple truck would be nice, but this is way more versatile for a small operation like mine, imo. Not really worried about lawn damage because we do a lot of plywood laying down for the bucket, etc. anyway.

Been waiting for one of these grapples for months now. It’s hopefully gonna be here later this week.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

Broken chrome tailgate latch on the old Ford. Luckily, Silky supplies these mint chrome patches! Good as new.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Turned this to this.


----------



## treebilly

Got a new precious today. To bad it started raining as soon as I got home to open it.


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> View attachment 727880
> Got a new precious today. To bad it started raining as soon as I got home to open it.



You’ll love the slack tending.


----------



## tree MDS

There can be, only one. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

That dindo ate your baby??


----------



## DSW

Played around with my new Hitchhiker. It's the first SRT device I've owned. 

Definitely got some learning to do.


----------



## tree MDS

Jefferson and the Giant doing their thing. I’m falling in love with this combination. Truck doesn’t look so long from this perspective.


----------



## gorman

Had to fire the new guy the other day. Just worthless. I’m sick of young people man. No clue and no effort. Got a line on a new hire, we’ll see how that goes.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Had to fire the new guy the other day. Just worthless. I’m sick of young people man. No clue and no effort. Got a line on a new hire, we’ll see how that goes.



I’ve got an awesome groundy right now. Gets everything just like that. It’s amazing the difference when you find someone that’s for real and inclined for this ****. Let’s hope he keeps his **** together. Sure has been a pleasure so far.

I’m still trying to find another full time guy, but have a hard time staying with the hunt. I lose interest pretty easily once I get operational enough to do my thing. I’ll keep going though. Same boat as you, I imagine. I just don’t know when I’m supposed to find time to meet these freaks. Lol


----------



## gorman

Even if I liked the kid I’d have to fire him. Both my other guys said kick him to the curb. Gotta keep the team happy.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Even if I liked the kid I’d have to fire him. Both my other guys said kick him to the curb. Gotta keep the team happy.



I imagine they have their reasons. Lol. I got a part time kid that’s been with me almost a year now. Kids the opposite of most his age. 21 years old, married, owns a house, two new cars. Works all the time. Cool kid too. It’s all in the upbringing, I guess. We laugh about all the losers that have blown through while he’s been here even. So many freaks! Lol


----------



## no tree to big

We cant even get people to interview! I wish we had somebody semi interested in a job. Had one person interested in a job a while back had his cdl A but couldn't start the truck... somehow made it through truck school with out ever seeing a clutch!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff93

I may be loosing my long time groundie next month. He's been working for me since 2015. I'm dreading it if I do because right now it's down to just me and him. If I can't find some more help, I may decided to pack this show in and just rent out my crane to other tree services, etc. No more employee headaches at that point I guess. I've had similar experience to No Tree To Big. I can't even get anybody to show up to talk to me.


----------



## no tree to big

Griff93 said:


> I may be loosing my long time groundie next month. He's been working for me since 2015. I'm dreading it if I do because right now it's down to just me and him. If I can't find some more help, I may decided to pack this show in and just rent out my crane to other tree services, etc. No more employee headaches at that point I guess. I've had similar experience to No Tree To Big. I can't even get anybody to show up to talk to me.


What kinda crane? Transition into crane work only? Trusses ac units steel.... 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Griff93 said:


> I may be loosing my long time groundie next month. He's been working for me since 2015. I'm dreading it if I do because right now it's down to just me and him. If I can't find some more help, I may decided to pack this show in and just rent out my crane to other tree services, etc. No more employee headaches at that point I guess. I've had similar experience to No Tree To Big. I can't even get anybody to show up to talk to me.



I put an ad looking for experienced help positing wages up to 25 an hour and all I got was greenhorns who looked like they didn’t get any sleep the night before. They would last a day to a week.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I put an ad looking for experienced help positing wages up to 25 an hour and all I got was greenhorns who looked like they didn’t get any sleep the night before. They would last a day to a week.



It’s not the money. It’s them. It’s like the traits that made people good workers in the past have been bred out these days or something. 

We should all take pride, we’re a dying breed.


----------



## gorman

I’d love to hear Mr. Shaw’s input on this. 

Anyway, we got done with a huge maple removal over a town road today. I had an extra guy for traffic detail. The whole tree was so rotten mid way the trunk was cracking and splitting when it was getting “trunked” down. I felt my stomach turn when that happened considering we hung the tops out with the bucket maxed out. That being said, I really hate working over traffic.


----------



## Griff93

35 ton Grove with 104' main boom and a 32' jib. I keep turning down other work because I don't have time or my NCCCO cert. I'm also only insured for doing tree work at the moment. There's only two crane outfits in town and I heard the other day that the owner of one of them is retiring. Multiple people I know in the tree business are getting frustrated with the other one as they are so busy it's causing problems.


----------



## no tree to big

If you can make the money I'd stop advertising the tree work and start transitioning. Work for existing customers and maybe referrals but dont go looking. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Get the cert! Only way to be exempt is lifting green materials. A climber is not considered green material. Also it can open doors for other hoists


----------



## tree MDS

Alright, it’s finally done. Took two whole days out of my life and four months waiting, but it’s done. Grapple on and fourth function hyd. kit installed (basically four hyd ports up front and grapple spins by holding a bottom in the joystick and pushing the stick right or left. I’m not gonna say it’s not heavy, but it’s F’n awesome!! Yep.


----------



## tree MDS

Daily Steiner pics... lol. I drove the machine up from my shop to the job and then back through town with that log. A lot easier than trailering it (especially for one log).


----------



## tree MDS

Double whip smackled this poor beautiful white oak. I tried to convince the guy not to do it (really!), but the addition/pool won out. Gonna be interesting getting that wood out. See what The Boss (grapple) is made of. Stump and topsoil in the rain too. Should also be interesting.


----------



## tree MDS

Boss Grapple passed the test on the big wood. Thing has some serious grip!!  I parked the big chipper out front on the international and fed the limb wood into that. That part was like a combination of watching tv and playing video games. That joystick powered rotation is a luxury compared to the old setup too. Generally a good day playing with the trees.


----------



## gorman

I see your on a side slant in the second pic. I hate that feeling on those loaders. Sometimes I lean to the other side when I’m on them, as if it would make a lick of difference. Maybe if I was a fat kid.


----------



## gorman

How big is the opening on your grapple?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I see your on a side slant in the second pic. I hate that feeling on those loaders. Sometimes I lean to the other side when I’m on them, as if it would make a lick of difference. Maybe if I was a fat kid.



Yeah, I already put that machine on it’s side last winter. Sucked, but hardly left a scratch (except for a giant bruise on my ass, omg,,) I got real lucky. I was doing something stupid, now I know not to do anything stupid again. And yeah, that slope had me on my toes carrying those big pieces out, but I just go real slow and careful.


----------



## tree MDS

See, I even got pics. After that I decided I was gonna own that ****er!! That pretty much completed the learning curve for me.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> How big is the opening on your grapple?



60” grapple. I think that say 60 1/2”


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> See, I even got pics. After that I decided I was gonna own that ****er!! That pretty much completed the learning curve for me.
> View attachment 731227
> View attachment 731228



Wow. I bet you needed a coffee break after that to check your britches. It still amazes me that after all these years i can still get myself into situations where i have the thing teetering.


----------



## Jed1124

I had the Ditch Witch completely vertical the other day resting on the front end. Was backing up hill with a big piece in the grapple. The front end started to go down and I just needed a little more to crest that little hill....nope.
Winch put her back on the tracks. I’m surprised you don’t hear of more guys getting hurt with the mini’s. I’m not sure if being able to jump ship or having the iron around you like MDS’s machine is better. If she takes to rolling your going for the ride!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Wow. I bet you needed a coffee break after that to check your britches. It still amazes me that after all these years i can still get myself into situations where i have the thing teetering.



It was a very traumatic day for The MDS. 

Actually, the guys couldn’t believe how calm I was throughout the whole debacle - tow truck and all. What’re you gonna do, right? It’s like war out there, you take a bullet you keep fighting, you don’t just lay there and die. The Giant seemed to be on the same page anyway. That thing is definitely built like a tank. Not that I plan on testing it like that again.


----------



## gorman

Someday you will be master and commander of the articulating loaders. Until then, take smaller pieces of wood.


----------



## dbl612

Jed1124 said:


> I had the Ditch Witch completely vertical the other day resting on the front end. Was backing up hill with a big piece in the grapple. The front end started to go down and I just needed a little more to crest that little hill....nope.
> Winch put her back on the tracks. I’m surprised you don’t hear of more guys getting hurt with the mini’s. I’m not sure if being able to jump ship or having the iron around you like MDS’s machine is better. If she takes to rolling your going for the ride!


why you would back up a hill with a big load is beyond me.


----------



## Jed1124

dbl612 said:


> why you would back up a hill with a big load is beyond me.



Rushing and not thinking, plain and simple.....


----------



## Jed1124

Besides rushing and not wanting to turn around, you can often back up a small hill (think the edge of a driveway), stand the ass end up on the loader a bit, only to have it come back down after you crest the edge of the driveway. Push it a little to much and you end up on the front end like I did.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Besides rushing and not wanting to turn around, you can often back up a small hill (think the edge of a driveway), stand the ass end up on the loader a bit, only to have it come back down after you crest the edge of the driveway. Push it a little to much and you end up on the front end like I did.



Sounds like someone was getting a little cowboy with the dingo. Tsk, tsk....


----------



## dbl612

Jed1124 said:


> Rushing and not thinking, plain and simple.....


things can get bad quickly with those toys. have to keep aware all the time. im sure you realize that.


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty cool pic of an EAB infested ash we did today. The second pic is another ash I had to get a pic of. Totally blonde from the woodpeckers feasting on the borers.

Just thought some of you guys that don’t have this going on yet might find these interesting.


----------



## tree MDS

Close to home the last couple days... well, closer than the usual close even.

Nice young couple. I gave them a good deal and made a couple days pay. Everyone’s happy. That’s how The MDS rolls.


----------



## Oldmaple

Took down a Tree of Heaven this week. Kind of felt like a yo-yo, climb up, tip tie, climb back down and cut. Lots of climbing for an old fat guy. Almost done by this time, about 4 hours of climbing is more than I want to do.


----------



## gorman

I felled a tree with a small marker ribbon on it and the chain sucked the ribbon in and seized up the cage bearing and pushed the e clip too tight on the shaft nub. I had to grind the e clip off and luckily we stocked a spare bearing. Crazy.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

gorman said:


> I felled a tree with a small marker ribbon on it and the chain sucked the ribbon in and seized up the cage bearing and pushed the e clip too tight on the shaft nub. I had to grind the e clip off and luckily we stocked a spare bearing. Crazy.



Weird. What size/model saw was it?


----------



## luckydad

tree MDS said:


> Close to home the last couple days... well, closer than the usual close even.
> 
> Nice young couple. I gave them a good deal and made a couple days pay. Everyone’s happy. That’s how The MDS rolls.
> View attachment 732424



Nice looking motor coach there in the background [emoji3516][emoji3516]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

WmTreeCo. said:


> Weird. What size/model saw was it?



Ms 461


----------



## tree MDS

luckydad said:


> Nice looking motor coach there in the background [emoji3516][emoji3516]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s my neighbors shop. He’s got an HVAC business they run out of there. Seems to do real well. Just did a job at his house a few miles away before that job. 

There used to be a tree business run out of that shop for years before this guy. I like it much better this way. lol.


----------



## Erwin

Been reading this thread for year. Have only ask questions and made comments about other people’s equipment pictures. Now I felt that I need to share my new additions. I just got Vermeer SC60TX a year ago and the brand new CTX100 this month with BMG grapple and their one yard bucket. Yesterday I took them out on a job on the same 12’ dump trailer. It’s pretty snug with only a few inches to spare. If it were not for the remote control I’d not b able to do it.


----------



## tree MDS

Is that a class A setup?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Is that a class A setup?


everything except the vermeers


----------



## 67L36Driver

gorman said:


> I felled a tree with a small marker ribbon on it and the chain sucked the ribbon in and seized up the cage bearing and pushed the e clip too tight on the shaft nub. I had to grind the e clip off and luckily we stocked a spare bearing. Crazy.



Just wait until you get a saw someone has been cutting up hay bales with. [emoji2959]


----------



## epicklein22

Laid the smack down on a bunch of dead ash with Grace Tree’s tracked lift today. Had the lift maxed out a few times on a couple tall ones. The picture of the cracked tree was still standing and every bit of 80’, crazy to see it still upright. I put a couple racket straps on it for safe measure or at least a little piece of mind. Smooth day and a couple nice views.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. Are those green ash? They look different than our (almost daily now) white ash removals. We have green ash here too though, just not nearly as many as the white.

Grcs and elevator bucket puts em down nicely, especially if they’re in multi-trunked form.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Nice. Are those green ash? They look different than our (almost daily now) white ash removals. We have green ash here too though, just not nearly as many as the white.
> 
> Grcs and elevator bucket puts em down nicely, especially if they’re in multi-trunked form.



These are white ash. They’re just well cooked. Most of our green ash are planted by landscapers/homeowners and tend to fight off the EAB a little better than white ash. The green ash around here don’t tend to get very big.

A bucket truck could have smoked quite a few of these today, but no access into the backyard for a truck. The tracked lifts are a lot slower than a bucket, but you get the added accessibility. Always a trade off for any piece of equipment right? Ha


----------



## Erwin

dbl612 said:


> everything except the vermeers



the fact that the Vermeer engineers came up those 2 nice pieces of equipment eared them lots of "first Class" respect from the industry, like it or not.


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 733055
> View attachment 733056
> View attachment 733057
> View attachment 733058
> 
> 
> Laid the smack down on a bunch of dead ash with Grace Tree’s tracked lift today. Had the lift maxed out a few times on a couple tall ones. The picture of the cracked tree was still standing and every bit of 80’, crazy to see it still upright. I put a couple racket straps on it for safe measure or at least a little piece of mind. Smooth day and a couple nice views.



What lift is that and how do you like it? I’m hitting a wall here with getting my guys to cdl up and no one carries one.


----------



## epicklein22

Erwin said:


> the fact that the Vermeer engineers came up those 2 nice pieces of equipment eared them lots of "first Class" respect from the industry, like it or not.


 
Lol, they make a few decent machines, but still far from the best available at any time. Vermeer is the “Case” of the tree care equipment. Govt and muni focused. The stuff works, but not comparable when going head to head with other top brands.


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> What lift is that and how do you like it? I’m hitting a wall here with getting my guys to cdl up and no one carries one.



This is an Omme 83’ footer. It works well, but it’s far from perfect or as bulletproof as a regular bucket. You gotta keep an eye on stuff for maintenance and when something is wrong. There are a lot of moving pieces. Most tree guys are going with the CMC lift, cheaper and designed for tree work. Supposedly a very long backlog from CMC at the moment. Some local guys ordered them late last year and have yet to receive their machines. If you can swing a bucket and a lift, I think you’d love the versatility of having both. Basically have the right tool for the job. 

I think i’d buy a lift, then a crane, then a rear mount bucket in an ideal growth sequence.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> I think i’d buy a lift, then a crane, then a rear mount bucket in an ideal growth sequence.



Interesting. I would do the opposite if I had my way. Bad ass bucket, crane, then backyard contraption someday maybe. Lots of other toys in between, of course. I can get my 4x4 buckets most anywhere though, and I still climb too, so that’s just me. Very, very rarely does the perfect job for one of those lifts come up for me. But I’m sure if I had one to employ day to day it’d be a different story.


----------



## Jed1124

The lifts are becoming more and more practical and necessary because of all the dead Ash. If you can’t get the bucket to it, and a crane can’t get to it, there often too damn brittle to climb. On top of it there often the tallest tree, so a secondary tie in point from another tree is not to often a option.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Interesting. I would do the opposite if I had my way. Bad ass bucket, crane, then backyard contraption someday maybe. Lots of other toys in between, of course. I can get my 4x4 buckets most anywhere though, and I still climb too, so that’s just me. Very, very rarely does the perfect job for one of those lifts come up for me. But I’m sure if I had one to employ day to day it’d be a different story.



A bucket smokes a lift when going head to head and overall I enjoy using a bucket much more than a lift. The all around capability is what makes me pick a lift over a bucket. 

A crane would almost be my first choice, such a game changer in removal production. It sure makes you notice the next bottleneck in the operation though. Then you’re buying an 18” chipper, big chip truck, truck to haul logs. Lol


----------



## epicklein22

Jed1124 said:


> The lifts are becoming more and more practical and necessary because of all the dead Ash. If you can’t get the bucket to it, and a crane can’t get to it, there often too damn brittle to climb. On top of it there often the tallest tree, so a secondary tie in point from another tree is not to often a option.



Bingo, i’ll still climb fat ash trees, but nothing is getting rigged, just bombing it. There are so many beanpole ash trees though, and those are the ones that will bite you. They gernade as soon as they hit the ground. I don’t climb them around here anymore.

On a side note, make sure you guys buy the BMG rake. I mounted a receiver hitch on mine and slide it into my BMG grapple. It’s a huge time saver and doesn’t mess up yards. I wish I would have bought it earlier. I always wanted to off myself when cleaning up dead ash trees, not so much anymore with the rake. Ha


----------



## Jed1124

epicklein22 said:


> A bucket smokes a lift when going head to head and overall I enjoy using a bucket much more than a lift. The all around capability is what makes me pick a lift over a bucket.
> 
> A crane would almost be my first choice, such a game changer in removal production. It sure makes you notice the next bottleneck in the operation though. Then you’re buying an 18” chipper, big chip truck, truck to haul logs. Lol



For a removal based business a knuckle boom with a grapple saw aka Tree-Mec with an 18” chipper is the cats ass.
Lotta iron, lotta money. That’s why I focus on PHC


----------



## tree MDS

I like my bucket cuz I can haul the 11,500lb chipper or my 14k Giant and trailer (in a snowstorm if need be). On a poor mans budget the bucket just made more sense, you get an entire bad ass truck as well. I get where the lifts definitely have their place though. I guess you can’t have everything. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Life’s too short for PHC.


----------



## epicklein22

Jed1124 said:


> For a removal based business a knuckle boom with a grapple saw aka Tree-Mec with an 18” chipper is the cats ass.
> Lotta iron, lotta money. That’s why I focus on PHC



My buddy doesn’t play around. Monster Kboom, Mack dump for a chip truck, huge bandit with a conveyor infeed. He will do 200 yards of chips a day some times. The goofballs use a 200t as a chipper saw though.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Life’s too short for PHC.



Yeah but one man on a truck at $225 an hour sure does make life sweet


----------



## tree MDS

So the end of the chute articulates? That’s pretty sweet.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> So the end of the chute articulates? That’s pretty sweet.



Ya, it’s remote controlled too.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Yeah but one man on a truck at $225 an hour sure does make life sweet



Your mentor taught you well. Lol.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Your mentor taught you well. Lol.



I learned a lot from Pete. Learned more from Dan. I guess that’s what it’s all about though. Learn, get better, move forward.

PHC might be in your future too. Lot easier on the body. Your not going to be young and spry forever.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> PHC might be in your future too. Lot easier on the body. Your not going to be young and spry forever.



No but hopefully I’ll be long dead before I end up blowing dirt balls around with an air gun. Lol, just saying.


----------



## gorman

Cdl drivers are non-existent in my area. Can’t train one, can’t find one no matter what. Other guys I talk to say the second they have one of their workers get one they jet for a trucking job unless they get 30 an hour. I can cap at 25 an hour but I have yet to find anyone to fill those shoes. I might have to get a lift to replace my bucket when it get long in the tooth so I’m asking around. 

Two guys around here have the CMC. I’ve heard bad things about that make and the only one I’ve tried is an easy lift. Didn’t like that ride at all. 

I’d go the crane route but that’s even harder. Gotta have a cdl (obviously [emoji847]) and a hoist license. Not happening. 

Used to think money was the weakest link in the chain but now I know it’s the help. Doesn’t matter how much you throw at the biz, you gotta have competent hands.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> No but hopefully I’ll be long dead before I end up blowing dirt balls around with an air gun. Lol, just saying.



What’s up? Don’t like blowing dirt into a Kleenex?


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Cdl drivers are non-existent in my area. Can’t train one, can’t find one no matter what. Other guys I talk to say the second they have one of their workers get one they jet for a trucking job unless they get 30 an hour. I can cap at 25 an hour but I have yet to find anyone to fill those shoes. .
> 
> Used to think money was the weakest link in the chain but now I know it’s the help. Doesn’t matter how much you throw at the biz, you gotta have competent hands.



Man you ain't kiddin our biz model has been everything cdl, people used to beg for a job multiple people a week. 
Now we are lucky to to have enough cdl holders to make one solid crew 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> Used to think money was the weakest link in the chain but now I know it’s the help. Doesn’t matter how much you throw at the biz, you gotta have competent hands



Spot on. Good help is the biggest hurdle in our industry without a doubt.


----------



## tree MDS

It’s a sad state of affairs indeed. I’m starting to think maybe hiring girls would be a better bet these days.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> It’s a sad state of affairs indeed. I’m starting to think maybe hiring girls would be a better bet these days.


Mmm I'd sure accomplish less.....

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Mmm I'd sure accomplish less.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



The last girl that responded to my add sounded pretty hot. I thought about meeting with her for a minute, but then decided it wouldn’t be a good idea and I needed to focus on actually finding some regular help. Starting to rethink that one. I bet a girl would be as good or better than half these guys.


----------



## BC WetCoast

We've had several women over the years. While not as strong, they tended to be more conscientious, detail oriented (clean up, pruning) and stable. We found that they wanted to work on a tree crew because they had gone to school for it or were looking for an athletic job. They also tended to calm the rest of the crew down.


----------



## gorman

I hired a girls a couple times. The first she came to the interview with shades and a hoodie. When she showed up to her first day it turns out she was really really hot. My wife wasn’t pleased but I couldn’t fire her until she no showed. She did ok, couldn’t handle a saw but never complained and always was dragging brush and raking up. My other worker googled her name because and her dad had an obituary after killing himself in his back yard felling a tree a couple years before she started. 

Hired another girl late last year and my other workers said to get rid of her. They said she had a “look” in the morning that they recognized as getting into stuff the night before. She was sent packing. 

I find the only setback to hiring women is the minimum strength requirements of this job. Gotta be able to start a saw and safely wield it. Gotta be able to engage the chipper clutch. Gotta be able to move mats. Etc.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> The last girl that responded to my add sounded pretty hot. I thought about meeting with her for a minute, but then decided it wouldn’t be a good idea and I needed to focus on actually finding some regular help. Starting to rethink that one. I bet a girl would be as good or better than half these guys.



Sounded hot??


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Sounded hot??



Yeah. Sounded hot. Lol


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Yeah. Sounded hot. Lol


Those r the ones that end up being 300 pounds....

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Those r the ones that end up being 300 pounds....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Haha. Yeah, I know that, silly. Not necessarily though! Besides, if she was a hog I would’ve just told her I’m still talking to people and maybe I’ll get back to her. Lol


----------



## Jed1124

We had a women who subbed with us from time to time last year. She kicked ass. Blew her knee out. Looking forward to her coming back.


----------



## Jed1124

My old company had another women working with them before I came on board. Smoking hot. 
I could see it being a bit of a distraction, and with tree guys in the height of the “me too” movement it can be dangerous from a legal standpoint.
But then again, we always want the respect of any other industry. Beautiful women work in offices every day. Why not the trees?


----------



## Zale

Worked with a woman who ended up being ITCC champion. You need to be patient to allow them to develop their strength.


----------



## gorman

Took down this bad boy today...this thing was a breeze until we kept hitting rocks in the stump.


----------



## Griff93

I had a female employee for several years. She would still be working for me if her whole family hadn't moved out of state. She learned to rope climb while working for me. She would run smaller ground saws but not larger ones. She was awesome at smaller detailed pruning jobs. Think Japanese maples. She would also drive our mini skid quite frequently as well. I'd have no issue hiring another female for tree work as long as they had the right attitude and abilities.

It was funny how many times customers would ask if she was my wife. It seemed like lots of them just assumed that she must be if a women was doing tree work. As far as I know there's only one other lady tree worker in our area. She's an owner's wife.


----------



## tree MDS

So I interviewed a miniature lesbian the other day. She brought along her significant other (big, fat, scary looking thing). They wanted me to hire the both of them. lol.

Just another variation of the typically painful interview. The plywood stacks scared off the little one pretty quickly (said she was too small). I did ask her if she thought we were gonna be cutting down daisies, which gave me a laugh anyway. The big one didn't say too much thankfully. 

You can't make this stuff up. The scary part is, I've been doing this so long I really didn't think anything of this rather surreal meeting at first. Between some of the customers and some of the employees I deal with on a regular basis, it was just another day at the tree service. God help us all!!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Took down this bad boy today...this thing was a breeze until we kept hitting rocks in the stump.


 
What do you do with a log the size of that one on top there? Were you able to pick that up in one piece, or did you have to cut it? Do you do full cleanup and topsoiling of stumps, or just grinding typically?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> What do you do with a log the size of that one on top there? Were you able to pick that up in one piece, or did you have to cut it? Do you do full cleanup and topsoiling of stumps, or just grinding typically?



That got cut in half. I never topsoil mostly because people don’t want to pay. It gets ground then cleaned up to ground level.


----------



## tree MDS

We took a huge, humped up maple stump out the other day for a customer. Ended up topsoiling and seeding half a lawn. I like the guy and he gets me work so I didn’t mind. I never make much on that end between subbing out the grinding and all, but whatever. It makes people happy and spreads good word, so we do it and move on. It’s not an everyday thing.


----------



## tree MDS

I can actually load my international pretty much all the way to the back with that new loader (the little bit I can’t reach, I just keep pushing and it fills eventually). I definitely saved a trip to the dump with the grindings the other day that way as compared to using the tractor. Works out well.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 735556
> We took a huge, humped up maple stump out the other day for a customer. Ended up topsoiling and seeding half a lawn. I like the guy and he gets me work so I didn’t mind. I never make much on that end between subbing out the grinding and all, but whatever. It makes people happy and spreads good word, so we do it and move on. It’s not an everyday thing.



I didn’t know you don’t grind. Some guys make a killing on it, others grind for cost. I do it cause it’s easy. Until you have to lump grindings into a truck.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I didn’t know you don’t grind. Some guys make a killing on it, others grind for cost. I do it cause it’s easy. Until you have to lump grindings into a truck.



Between my stump guy having 15,000 hours running those Vermeer track grinders, and the Giant and the power broom we use now, dare I say stump removal is actually pretty bad ass. Almost an art, really. That broom practically polishes the stump hole so hardly any grindings left either.

We make the least glamorous part of the removal process as glamorous as possible. Lol.


----------



## epicklein22

Brought in a 30 ton crane Saturday for some removals. Biggest I had worked with before was a 23 ton. This crane was noticeable stronger and luckily the operator was very good. Hammered out a large pin oak, large white pine and a medium sized cherry. It was a treat to work with; 2200 to 3000 pound picks of the white pine worked out slick for butt log length (taking them to the sawmill) and fit nicely in the size of the landing zone. The oak had a bunch of smaller leads and then we took a 3500 top. Nothing crazy heavy/big for picks, just nice solid production. It’s been a while since I’ve been around a crane, so it was awesome to be reminded of their efficiency.


----------



## tree MDS

Fun day with Tom and crane. I actually had more on old Jefferson (able to fit whole tree easy), but this was good photo op.


----------



## gorman

Snagged this Thursday. Guess I should take more work pics.


----------



## tree MDS

I must be getting old because I’m liking these things more and more.


----------



## epicklein22

I worked in conjunction with the Ohio dept of natural resources to remove a couple hawk nests this week. The adult hawks have been attacking people, so permits were issued to remove the nests and any potential babies.

The first location had a nest about 75’ up in a large white oak. The adult hawks were agitated as soon as I threw my rope up in the tree. There was a nuisance trapper on site and he had permission to shot the adults if they were going to attack me. I work my way up about 60’ and the nuisance guy shoots the male as he was dive bombing in the attack me. It ended up careening into the neighbor’s front door and just laying there. I get about 5’ from the nest and the mom finally flew off. I gathered up 2 babies into a rope bag and 2 fell to the ground trying to fly off(they were way bigger than I expected and had sharp talons/beaks). I destroyed the nest and came down. 

I brought the 4 babies with me to the next job and the bird rehab lady meet up with me there. She inspected all the babies and finally gave me some pointers on how to handle them. Only one baby in the second nest (40’ in a pinoak). Pretty cool experience overall and holding a baby hawk was neat.


----------



## treebilly

That’s pretty cool. That’s something nice for the resume as well.


----------



## gorman

Tried out a new guy. Five minutes into him chilling he sent an iron wood holder for a fireplace through the chipper. Now I’m at a loss for what to do with him. I have lots of people applying but no one shows up. I hate training. Oh, and I have to repair this.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> Tried out a new guy. Five minutes into him chilling he sent an iron wood holder for a fireplace through the chipper. Now I’m at a loss for what to do with him. I have lots of people applying but no one shows up. I hate training. Oh, and I have to repair this.



If he is open to helping you repair it _on his time, _I would give him another shot.
If not he can drag his arse...


----------



## gorman




----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


>


Least ya got a nice shop to work in! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

My 16 y/o nephew is up from Florida again. Last time I threw him off the crew. I think he’s coming around finally. I’m almost amazed really. I was feeding 20” hemlock trunks through with him running the infeed and he was damn near flawless at stopping/opening the wheels, etc.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Least ya got a nice shop to work in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Lol. That was low.


----------



## gorman

Finally done. Three nights of torching, welding, breaking, red threadlocking and yelling. Got it done with new studs, blades, anvil, and nuts. We find out tomorrow if I screwed up. 

Fired that kid, got an experience guy starting Monday. He’s jumping ship from another company that is “going to get someone killed” as he put it.


----------



## tree MDS

I thought you had a couple of good guys? What happened there?


----------



## gorman

One of my guys got a union job cleaning bedpans for a hospital at 22/hr plus full benefits. He refused to cdl up so I couldn’t match it. I still have his brother working for me so I’m still lucky there. 

I just can’t train green people anymore. I don’t want to be responsible for someone getting hurt because they’re inexperience and stupid.


----------



## tree MDS

Man, seems all I’ve ever done is train green people..


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> One of my guys got a union job cleaning bedpans for a hospital at 22/hr plus full benefits. He refused to cdl up so I couldn’t match it. I still have his brother working for me so I’m still lucky there.
> 
> I just can’t train green people anymore. I don’t want to be responsible for someone getting hurt because they’re inexperience and stupid.



I didn’t realize they have a specific position dedicated to bedpan duty. Sounds rough. 

On the other hand there are a lot of hot nurses working at those places, so that would be a nice change from tree guys, no doubt.


----------



## tree MDS

Another interesting little setup. I’m down there removing an 80 - 90’ stone dead ash over a halfway decent medium sized maple. Got it topped out (after cutting our way down to it) today, hoping to be able to finish and try pulling out Monday. At least I’ve always got my old bucket with its winches if it comes to it. Good thing I had the foresight to have them add tow hooks to the front of the new truck, just for this situation (if need be). Fun stuff.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Another interesting little setup. I’m down there removing an 80 - 90’ stone dead ash over a halfway decent medium sized maple. Got it topped out (after cutting our way down to it) today, hoping to be able to finish and try pulling out Monday. At least I’ve always got my old bucket with its winches if it comes to it. Good thing I had the foresight to have them add tow hooks to the front of the new truck, just for this situation (if need be). Fun stuff.
> View attachment 740532



My brother drove concrete trucks for 13 years and told me if you ever think you might need to get pulled out to back in so you’ll be pulled out going forward. He said the rear ends don’t like being pulling in reverse.


----------



## gorman

I’m so goddam sick of people in this industry. There’s been fatalities and major accidents recently from other companies who push their crews to the red zone. 
Had a worker from one of those companies call me for a job since “someone is going to get killed again and I don’t want it to be me”. Guy never shows and strings me along. I resolved to just buy a ditch witch and deal with one good worker for now.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I’m so goddam sick of people in this industry. There’s been fatalities and major accidents recently from other companies who push their crews to the red zone.
> Had a worker from one of those companies call me for a job since “someone is going to get killed again and I don’t want it to be me”. Guy never shows and strings me along. I resolved to just buy a ditch witch and deal with one good worker for now.



There’s always grabbing a green guy and training him yourself!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Is that you in the background? Lol


----------



## DSW

Busy supervising.


----------



## rarefish383

Got a new Weber grill for fathers day, put it together. 

Be careful with hiring relatives. I retired a few years back, and my wife wanted my physics major son to see what it was like in the family business. My cousin was still in the business and said he could not hire him. OSHA regs say you have to be 18 to do tree work. The owner of the company's kids can start at 14-or 16, I forget which. But, they will burn you a new one if they catch someone under 18 on the job. I'm going to do a search to see if I'm correct on this issue.


----------



## rarefish383

In a quick check of child labor laws, anyone under 18 is not allowed to operate any power driven equipment, chainsaws were specifically named, nor work in any Forestry Service business. Yep, be careful.


----------



## gorman

That’s my worker. What he thinks of that machine is what matters. He’s gonna be using it. Got a new one “starting” Monday.


----------



## no tree to big

The mini will be amazing I thought you already had a small machine? What grapple is on it?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> The mini will be amazing I thought you already had a small machine? What grapple is on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



It’s a bmg. New version. I have a gehl 540 but it doesn’t fit everywhere. This is smaller and easier to feed the chipper with.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That’s my worker. What he thinks of that machine is what matters. He’s gonna be using it. Got a new one “starting” Monday.



The dude in the black polo shirt and khaki pants is your worker?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> The dude in the black polo shirt and khaki pants is your worker?



I wish I had a dapper dude on a jobsite.


----------



## tree MDS

rarefish383 said:


> In a quick check of child labor laws, anyone under 18 is not allowed to operate any power driven equipment, chainsaws were specifically named, nor work in any Forestry Service business. Yep, be careful.



He survived and is back in FL now. Thanks for that, though.


----------



## gorman




----------



## gorman




----------



## tree MDS

Nice little back yard spruce and stump. 

Wolfie’s 200 was ripping that spruce up!


----------



## gorman

Day two. All done.


----------



## DSW

gorman said:


>



I remember you posting about that situation before. 

Nice little setup. 

Is the load bearing rigging line being lowered every time and then raised up with the grcs?


----------



## DSW

Just noticed the drill. I'm assuming that's a yes.


----------



## gorman

That’s a yes. Each time we had to pull about 60 feet of line through the grcs.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That’s a yes. Each time we had to pull about 60 feet of line through the grcs.



Pretty impressive setup. Nice to see today’s youth getting outside and doing something. 

How much were you able to charge for that deal?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Pretty impressive setup. Nice to see today’s youth getting outside and doing something.
> 
> How much were you able to charge for that deal?



Just getting the wood out was 2900. I charged 2100 to rig out the top and get it on the ground and chipped.


----------



## tree MDS

Another 100’ stone dead ash in the woods (and next to house) today. I shot a line up in its one big crotch with my new bs with trigger (first shot). Then wraptored about 70’ up to the action. This thing was wobbly as hell, just a dead spire really. Made two totally psychotic cuts and that was about that. Just had to pole saw some hangers on the way down and chunk the trunk some. Then back to my giant and the ac. Some fun stuff. 

This ornamental cherry thing was just a quick add on. One cut it and then trimmed it to fit by the house nice. Gotta love those $200 ten minute deals.


----------



## tree MDS

This new machine has been some headaches at times and was a steep learning curve,, plus waiting to get it set up right with the fourth function and back ordered Boss grapple and all, but in the end it was worth it. Absolutely sick. It’s does everything I could ever want and more. Continually blows my mind every day and every time I step into it. Pure joy.

I’m actually starting to feel sorry for my “competition”. Well, almost..


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Nice little back yard spruce and stump.
> 
> Wolfie’s 200 was ripping that spruce up!
> View attachment 741420


Next job, tell your crew to put the cooler in the shade.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Next job, tell your crew to put the cooler in the shade.



Good eye. I think it made it under the umbrella eventually.


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> Just getting the wood out was 2900. I charged 2100 to rig out the top and get it on the ground and chipped.


nothing like doing it the hard way!


----------



## gorman

dbl612 said:


> nothing like doing it the hard way!



It was the only way.


----------



## no tree to big

I need to replace the winch line on our 15" morbark. The line that was on it was 100 feet but I'm looking to go as long as possible will 200 feet of 5/16" fit? Is 5/16 adequate for a chipper winch? will 200' of 3/8" fit? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Probably. Open it up and look at the bollard for the winch. You should be able to tell.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Probably. Open it up and look at the bollard for the winch. You should be able to tell.


Look for what exactly? It looks like a empty drum lol

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Run the old line on it and see how it stacks up.


----------



## no tree to big

Ughhhmmmm no can do I got about 12 feet left this happened a while back....






Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Fun day with the 100’ Ash trees again. Bucket today. It’s not everyday I have to rig with the elevator and boom fully extended while holding the butt end of three pole sections.


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Ughhhmmmm no can do I got about 12 feet left this happened a while back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Get the chook. I’ve been using it for over a year and no regrets. Haven’t sucked it in either.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Get the chook. I’ve been using it for over a year and no regrets. Haven’t sucked it in either.


Already purchased!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

This pulley was as far as I could reach. Still a pretty big (dead) piece. And then my favorite part, the Giant and Jefferson.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> This pulley was as far as I could reach. Still a pretty big (dead) piece. And then my favorite part, the Giant and Jefferson.
> View attachment 742289
> 
> View attachment 742290
> 
> View attachment 742291


How is the housing market near your shop and how much do you pay? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> How is the housing market near your shop and how much do you pay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Lol, looking to relocate?


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol, looking to relocate?


It's open for discussion. New house, new girlfriend, new job, new equipment all sounds good to me right now!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

Get a room you two.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Get a room you two.



Don’t be projecting you own wishes, dude..


----------



## gorman

I wish.... I could stop people from calling me to their house to bid a dinky little flop and leave job. I’d have to line up four or five for a full day.


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS has the opposite problem. All his jobs are a major hard core production. Just saying.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I wish.... I could stop people from calling me to their house to bid a dinky little flop and leave job. I’d have to line up four or five for a full day.


Those r the best! That's why I always roll with a saw throw line and rope on estimates. I've done several 100 dollar 5 min floppers 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Those r the best! That's why I always roll with a saw throw line and rope on estimates. I've done several 100 dollar 5 min floppers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



They’re great if you can line them in a route with a pick up. Bringing three trucks and trailers don’t work out well.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> They’re great if you can line them in a route with a pick up. Bringing three trucks and trailers don’t work out well.


I do them out of my 05 gto lol at time of estimate. I tell um 100 now or 300 later and I'll do it when I'm in the area 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> This pulley was as far as I could reach. Still a pretty big (dead) piece. And then my favorite part, the Giant and Jefferson.
> View attachment 742289
> 
> View attachment 742290
> 
> View attachment 742291



Nice job, looks like that was a big cut for negative rigging, but we all know how strong ash trees are. It’s been an adventure cutting down dead EAB trees the last 8 years or so around here. They present a challenge with their growth characteristics, especially the tall “woods” grown ash like that one in your pic. Skinny beanpoles that just don’t feel that good when you’re up in them. I’ve had my heart racing quite a few times, but luckily it’s been a mental thing rather than an actual integrity issue with the tree. If you don’t have the BMG rake for your grapple, snag one. They are a big time saver on cleaning up all the shattered ash twigs.


----------



## gorman

I’m really getting bummed out by the absolute lack of labor there is out there. No one shows and the stray ones that do start bugging to be paid in cash. Don’t want to rant but I’m getting close to paying ground guys 19/20 an hour just to reel in a heartbeat. 

Had the ditch witch 1050 dropped off. I like it but it will be tough learning how to use it without a rotator and I’ll have to weld several d rings on my trailers to try to fit the grinder and this thing at the same time. I’ll post pics later in the week.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Yeah, they don’t want a real job cause it’ll screw up their charity.. that and they’ll have to work.


----------



## DSW

gorman said:


> I’m really getting bummed out by the absolute lack of labor there is out there. No one shows and the stray ones that do start bugging to be paid in cash. Don’t want to rant but I’m getting close to paying ground guys 19/20 an hour just to reel in a heartbeat.




You could always go grapplesaw or remote crane.


----------



## gorman

DSW said:


> You could always go grapplesaw or remote crane.



I’ve been thinking more and more about that but the wife would kill that idea with a mere side eye.


----------



## tree MDS

Ahh.... peace.


----------



## tree MDS

Just a nice day climbing. I really do enjoy it still. I hope I still get to climb occasionally after the new lift gets here Monday.

Yeah, that’s right.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Just a nice day climbing. I really do enjoy it still. I hope I still get to climb occasionally after the new lift gets here Monday.
> 
> Yeah, that’s right.


Do you have a realtor you recommend? 

How long is she? 




Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Do you have a realtor you recommend?
> 
> How long is she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



90’, 52’ side reach.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> 90’, 52’ side reach.


Nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Always looking for good people! Lol


----------



## anlrolfe

Skills USA Electrical Construction competition yesterday.
I took 52 Apprentice Electricians on their last day of their 5th Year of school to judge the Skills USA competition. After the competition we went back to our Union Hall and they changed classification to Journeyman Wireman. Along with many trades certifications and electrical licensure, they've also earned an Associated Degree in Electrical Technology at Zero Cost and with No Student Debit. Today they're out practicing their trade and earning the big bucks.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Do you have a realtor you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



I don't blame you for wanting to move. From what I've seen on Chicago PD that looks like a pretty rough town.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I don't blame you for wanting to move. From what I've seen on Chicago PD that looks like a pretty rough town. [emoji23]


What's the real reason we own a tub grinder you may ask? Red mulch  lol 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> 90’, 52’ side reach.



Omme?


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Omme?



Yeah.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m very excited about the new possibilities that go along with a second machine of this caliber and usefulness.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Yeah.



Best unit on the market. Good luck with it!


----------



## Jed1124

You can’t beat 90’ with all the dead Ash. It’s no fun sending dead tops 40’ over your head out of the bucket.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, there’s really not much left with the elevator, definitely no 40’ tops, but I hear you.


----------



## tree MDS

Finished this cream puff up today. lol


----------



## mikewhite85

Saved a cat. Slayed 88 dead/dying ash. 

Well, that was my week. Nice job on a school property. Most of the ash were smallish. Produced many loads of chips.

Thankful the ground is finally drying up.


----------



## DSW

Did that little tractor drag all the logs out? Pretty impressive.


----------



## tree MDS

In between finishing a job we took delivery of the new contraption. I think I’m gonna really end up loving it.


----------



## no tree to big

So you need a bigger shop yet? I think you need indoor parking for your new fleet!
Plan on keeping both buckets now?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> So you need a bigger shop yet? I think you need indoor parking for your new fleet!
> Plan on keeping both buckets now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



No money for a bigger shop. 

The old bucket is currently advertised in the tree trader. Don’t need it anymore.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> No money for a bigger shop.
> 
> The old bucket is currently advertised in the tree trader. Don’t need it anymore.


You need to get yourself some of those metal carport roofs to keep the lift n loader under 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewhite85

DSW said:


> Did that little tractor drag all the logs out? Pretty impressive.



Yeah. It's a little John Deere 27 horse diesel. He brought and ran it for $50 per hour. Most of the trees were less than 10" dbh so we mostly skidded whole trees right to the chipper. He also took all the bigger wood with his grapple truck. Worked out great.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> No money for a bigger shop.
> 
> The old bucket is currently advertised in the tree trader. Don’t need it anymore.



Any chance that spider thing can fit in an enclosed trailer?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Any chance that spider thing can fit in an enclosed trailer?



Thankfully I can fit this thing in my shop. I just have to tighten up the sides where the “stuff” starts bulging out. It’s nice and narrow anyway.


----------



## mikewhite85

The lift looks awesome!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> The lift looks awesome!



Thanks. I’m excited to get to work with it after the holiday here. 

Other than using it (and the obvious safety factor with all the dead trees), I’m most looking forward to the way it changes looking at jobs. It’s completely refreshing after 30 years of the same old same old. Between this and the Giant, and the 20” chipper, it’s an entirely new game. 

I mean yeah, payments suck, but I don’t think anyone ever really got anywhere without taking some chances at some point. 

The fact that the work to earn those payments is so much more civilized doesn’t hurt either. Lol.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I’m excited to get to work with it after the holiday here.
> 
> Other than using it (and the obvious safety factor with all the dead trees), I’m most looking forward to the way it changes looking at jobs. It’s completely refreshing after 30 years of the same old same old. Between this and the Giant, and the 20” chipper, it’s an entirely new game.
> 
> I mean yeah, payments suck, but I don’t think anyone ever really got anywhere without taking some chances at some point.
> 
> The fact that the work to earn those payments is so much more civilized doesn’t hurt either. Lol.



I worry about overhead sometimes due to the unreliability of workers. My ability to earn is severely hampered if someone doesn’t show up and I’m stuck with one guy on the ground. As long as you have the ground covered your payments shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I worry about overhead sometimes due to the unreliability of workers. My ability to earn is severely hampered if someone doesn’t show up and I’m stuck with one guy on the ground. As long as you have the ground covered your payments shouldn’t be a problem.



Yeah, you really do still need two ground guys (sadly). Just the plywood and the raking and the putting tools away, etc., etc. I do so much as it is that lending a hand with any of that just puts it over the top. I’m sure the ground help feels the same if there’s not another guy too. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

All loaded up!! Lol


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> All loaded up!! Lol
> View attachment 745051
> 
> View attachment 745053
> 
> View attachment 745052



I worked with Grace Tree on Wednesday; he told me you called him to talk about the omme lifts. Cool to see you picked one up. They definitely have their niche and will complement your other equipment really well.


----------



## epicklein22

Snagged a MS500I from a guy in Greece. First production fuel injected chainsaw. It runs awesome and is very light weight. Will probably see them late this year or early next year here in the states.


----------



## gorman

You’re gonna get so fat. 




tree MDS said:


> All loaded up!! Lol
> View attachment 745051
> 
> View attachment 745053
> 
> View attachment 745052


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> You’re gonna get so fat.



Nah. He’s going to be putting that shizzle on the ground so fast he’s going to have to get down to help his groundies out


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. I’m excited to get to work with it after the holiday here.
> 
> Other than using it (and the obvious safety factor with all the dead trees), I’m most looking forward to the way it changes looking at jobs. It’s completely refreshing after 30 years of the same old same old. Between this and the Giant, and the 20” chipper, it’s an entirely new game.
> 
> I mean yeah, payments suck, but I don’t think anyone ever really got anywhere without taking some chances at some point.
> 
> The fact that the work to earn those payments is so much more civilized doesn’t hurt either. Lol.




I'm almost afraid to ask- how much are those payments? That machine looks amazing.

Took out a big Norway Spruce today. Stump was 66" at its widest.


----------



## tree MDS

Not the most fun I ever had on the first day, but we got a hollow, stone dead 110 footer out. This is all 90’ and turret about 5’ from tree, needled through Norway maple branches (that’s a dogwood down there too lol). Couldn’t even see the ground over the other trees. Like I said, not the most fun for day one. Lol. Better times ahead hopefully!


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Not the most fun I ever had on the first day, but we got a hollow, stone dead 110 footer out. This is all 90’ and turret about 5’ from tree, needled through Norway maple branches (that’s a dogwood down there too lol). Couldn’t even see the ground over the other trees. Like I said, not the most fun for day one. Lol. Better times ahead hopefully!
> View attachment 745229
> 
> View attachment 745233
> 
> View attachment 745235
> 
> View attachment 745230



90’ is a little sketchy out of a lift as opposed to the bucket?
70’ out of the Nifty lift sure did.
You just got to keep telling yourself, it ain’t going nowhere


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> 90’ is a little sketchy out of a lift as opposed to the bucket?
> 70’ out of the Nifty lift sure did.
> You just got to keep telling yourself, it ain’t going nowhere



Nah, lift is fine with me. That type of thing doesn’t bother me. I just didn’t like this particular job.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> I worked with Grace Tree on Wednesday; he told me you called him to talk about the omme lifts. Cool to see you picked one up. They definitely have their niche and will complement your other equipment really well.



Thank you. Yeah, Phil seems like a genuinely good guy. Was nice of him to chat with me about the lifts.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Crazy it didn't damage the house as it twisted. Site won't let me post the videos (too large???) of how we got it down without smashing the ground level windows.


----------



## tree MDS

New school fleet out today. Sweet setup if I do say so myself. First thing that strikes me is how concise everything is with this setup (for how much it’s capable of). I’m really digging the lift after today.


----------



## tree MDS

Couple more and where I left her for today. Not bad for a mid morning (10:30 ish) start after all the plywood and other bs. Machine is a whole new world for the MDS.


----------



## no tree to big

All that plywood and you dont even put any under the outriggers, tisk tisk

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> All that plywood and you dont even put any under the outriggers, tisk tisk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Haha. Good point, I’ll give you that. Must be that crane operator eye. I was running a little low on patience and plywood by that point to be honest, but I did think about it (and a rigger was already in the garden so kinda hard). I’m definitely gonna start doing that though. At least cut some squares out of a sheet and back up the pads with those.


----------



## no tree to big

Those pads def look too small, a 4x4 sheet of plywood will go a long way. When you lay ply do you carry a bunk in on forks and just slide it off the machine or do you do it the hard way? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Forks, dude!! The MDS has a system for most things. At least most things tree related..


----------



## mikewhite85

Plywood party!

Do you bring that much to every job? Which truck do you haul it in? An extra trailer?

I appreciate the extra effort to take care of client's yards.


----------



## tree MDS

That’s 44 sheets. Carry in the chip truck in two nice stacks chained up tight. It’s not a big deal really. Only having one CDL A driver (me) is the real time killer. At least most of my work is right close.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Plywood party!
> 
> Do you bring that much to every job? Which truck do you haul it in? An extra trailer?
> 
> I appreciate the extra effort to take care of client's yards.



We’ll stand that grass up with the backpack blower and it’ll look like we were never there. It’s worth the effort. Like I said, gotta have equipment and a system. 

Now I have the luxury of having the tractor back at the yard in case I decide I need some (or more) plywood after the fact. That was the only rare occasion I ever had to do it by hand.


----------



## dbl612

eventually, you will wean yourself off the plywood usage for many setups. you can do it, i know you can.


----------



## tree MDS

Forgot to take a pic of that beautiful lawn after we blew it off. Lol


----------



## WmTreeCo.

[QUOTE=Crazy it didn't damage the house as it twisted. Site won't let me post the videos (too large???) of how we got it down without smashing the ground level windows.


Did they keep the tree? Looks like the limb was growing up close to the eaves trough already?


----------



## tree MDS

Just cleaned some stuff a bit. Lol. Feels kinda weird leaving the el back at the shop. Been using both pretty hard though.

Both machines too. Used the tractor grapple to make some huge piles, then crunched them down for the Giant to carry out through the gardens and along the pool. I didn’t chip that crap, just stuffed it in Jefferson. Pretty hard core, ole Jeff is. Lol


----------



## Paolastreeservice

Nothing better then turning a 3 day job into a two day with a little luck and sweet talking the customer. 3 monster maples that were getting eaten alive (disturbing amount of carpenter ants) two other companies tried to gouge the sweet older couple for $6-8,000 assuring them only way possible was with a crane. Yeah not if I can help, we were able to pull the old fence on the back perimeter out of the ground (without damaging it) to gain an extra 30-50 feet of drop zone. I climbed each one to thin them out a bit since the yard was long but not wide (crazy neighbors on each side, one very old women threatened me when backing the chipper down the border of her yard tried seducing her with no success) once they were thinned to my liking we set up a block on a sturdy tree in the middle of the back property line to redirect the ropes to the f550 in the front yard. Each one landed exactly where we wanted, and seeing the relief in the clients when the third hit the ground was almost as rewarding as not having to climb and dismantle all three trees. Gotta love a good drop and go. Great way to end the week.


----------



## tree MDS

I had no interest in trying to seduce the wretched old British hag we worked for the last few days. Her husband could’ve used a good beat down too. Either they were the most obnoxious people I’ve worked for in a while (possibly ever, but that’s saying a lot), or I’ve just been in service too long. Omfg.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Those pads def look too small, a 4x4 sheet of plywood will go a long way. When you lay ply do you carry a bunk in on forks and just slide it off the machine or do you do it the hard way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



So I was looking at these 36” x 36” x 2” Dica outrigger pads. Still pricey as hell at $663.00, but shirrill is offering basically the exact same thing stamped Alturnamat for $800!!

Definitely a little overkill for that machine, but I figure I could keep them on the bucket and use them for that too. That and they’d just be handy to have around. And at least if that contraption does me in I’ll have given it my best effort.

Not sure which way I’m gonna go with this, but def on the wish list.


----------



## mattfr12

Who still wanders theses parts?


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> So I was looking at these 36” x 36” x 2” Dica outrigger pads. Still pricey as hell at $663.00, but shirrill is offering basically the exact same thing stamped Alturnamat for $800!!
> 
> Definitely a little overkill for that machine, but I figure I could keep them on the bucket and use them for that too. That and they’d just be handy to have around. And at least if that contraption does me in I’ll have given it my best effort.
> 
> Not sure which way I’m gonna go with this, but def on the wish list.


Those are some beast ass pads, might be a bit overkill. I seen those same pads listed on altec's site for $610 not sure what shipping would set u back tho. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Those are some beast ass pads, might be a bit overkill. I seen those same pads listed on altec's site for $610 not sure what shipping would set u back tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



I found the altec ones. Thanks for the tip. Does seem overkill, but I guess that’s the point. That lift does move a lot when you jack it up, it’d be nice to have a solid footing underneath the rubber pads it comes with. It’s just, wow...$! I’ll have to see what the shipping would be. Gotta do something.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> So I was looking at these 36” x 36” x 2” Dica outrigger pads. Still pricey as hell at $663.00, but shirrill is offering basically the exact same thing stamped Alturnamat for $800!!
> 
> Definitely a little overkill for that machine, but I figure I could keep them on the bucket and use them for that too. That and they’d just be handy to have around. And at least if that contraption does me in I’ll have given it my best effort.
> 
> Not sure which way I’m gonna go with this, but def on the wish list.


dica and altournamat are the same parent company i believe. dica is the winner. get round ones, you just roll them to where you need them.


----------



## gorman

Another guy no shows and no call today. Gotta fire em and start looking again.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> dica and altournamat are the same parent company i believe. dica is the winner. get round ones, you just roll them to where you need them.



Thanks for the input, Tom. I ended up going with 36” x 1 1/2” round Dica pads. They weigh like 52 pounds. The guy said 2” thick was way overkill and not necessary (these probably are too, but is a good thing imo and I can use them with the bucket too).

At $399 each it came out to around $1700 with a $100 shipping. Not too bad considering it’s s safety thing and they should last me the rest of my days. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Another guy no shows and no call today. Gotta fire em and start looking again.



That sucks, man. I feel your pain.


----------



## AGoodSteward

climbed a nasty dead Silverleaf Poplar.


----------



## gorman

Anyone have a good lead on a quality wheelbarrow??? This place near me has wolverine ones with double wheels but they want in excess of $400!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Thanks for the input, Tom. I ended up going with 36” x 1 1/2” round Dica pads. They weigh like 52 pounds. The guy said 2” thick was way overkill and not necessary (these probably are too, but is a good thing imo and I can use them with the bucket too).
> 
> At $399 each it came out to around $1700 with a $100 shipping. Not too bad considering it’s s safety thing and they should last me the rest of my days. Lol.


excellent choice


----------



## gorman

Banged out a tall dead red oak today. Have a new guy starting tomorrow with a cdl permit. Hope he works out but we all know this guy is probably going to **** his pants and want to go home. 

I have to admit, this ditch witch has been very valuable running a skeleton crew. Just stack the branches and one guy forwards them all.


----------



## tree MDS

Sold old Stubs today. Bittersweet in many ways, but it was time we both move on. I’ll always cherish the good times we had.

What a grand old truck he was (is). All that money he made me over the years and today he delivered his one last big payday. Got 25k for him and these guys got a good deal, believe it. 

At least I got some yard back! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

To the old days!!!


----------



## gorman

The guy actually showed up and worked. Didn’t work super hard but he put effort in. Even learned a bowline on a bight the first day.


----------



## tree MDS

So I hadn’t used the lift all week, been running the bucket and the rest of the equipment. I felt kinda bad with it just sitting there. Then last night I went and looked at a some additional work for a customer and bam, one trunk of a multi stemmed cherry had fallen down, rest of it severely undermined and rotted (totally unsafe to climb and no bucket access whatsoever), right on top of beautiful little sugar maples (plus there are some other hazard trees I identified while there). Got top dollar and we’re gonna hit them this weekend while all the other “arborists” are jet skiing and the ground is good and dry. Lol. Gonna be a busy weekend with the Giant and Omme. Nice. $$


----------



## Jed1124

Big.. Stinky.. Willow.......


----------



## tree MDS

That Omme is the cat’s meow. Total game changer. Now that I’ve had some time to really bond with it, all I can say is it really is all that. I mean it’s a 90’ lift that goes anywhere with 50 - 52’ of side reach. Absolutely ****ing nuts. Two thumbs up from The MDS.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Big.. Stinky.. Willow.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 749688



You look like you’ve bulked up at this new job!! Who knew phc could be so manly!! Lol.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> You look like you’ve bulked up at this new job!! Who knew phc could be so manly!! Lol.



The only “bulk” I’ve increased is around my waist line lol.
I do get to do more regular tree work with this job which is a nice change of pace.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Banged out a tall dead red oak today. Have a new guy starting tomorrow with a cdl permit. Hope he works out but we all know this guy is probably going to **** his pants and want to go home.
> 
> I have to admit, this ditch witch has been very valuable running a skeleton crew. Just stack the branches and one guy forwards them all.



It’s nice to see how brush dragging is becoming more and more obsolete. I mean obviously there are jobs where you still have to, but coming from a time where there weren’t any minis or chipper winches, it’s changed a lot.

Man, no climbing, minimal brush dragging,, helmet coms, air conditioning. The worst part now is the equipment moving/setting up/the usual plywooding. It’s almost become a civilized affair, really...


----------



## DSW

tree MDS said:


> no climbing




Ehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tree MDS

DSW said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhh



Lol. I mostly just felt like saying that.


----------



## tree MDS

It is nice to think that I probably won’t have to worry about hiring a “climber” ever, basically. I guess what I’m saying is I’ve met some serious ******* wannabe/half ass climbers. Nice to have basically zero need now (between my own skills and the lift).


----------



## mattfr12

Your ready for a grapplesaw truck.


tree MDS said:


> It is nice to think that I probably won’t have to worry about hiring a “climber” ever, basically. I guess what I’m saying is I’ve met some serious ******* wannabe/half ass climbers. Nice to have basically zero need now (between my own skills and the lift).


----------



## tree MDS

Just another week for The MDS.


----------



## DSW

@tree MDS You guys do much pruning or just about 100% removals?


----------



## tree MDS

DSW said:


> @tree MDS You guys do much pruning or just about 100% removals?



I do some nice pruning occasionally, but generally The MDS can be found working on removals. Kind of my fav.


----------



## treebilly

And with the ash borer hitting you guys hard it’s a no brainer. You’ve got a killer set up now. Sorry to see ol’ Stubs go though. I remember when you got it and all the problems out of the gate.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> And with the ash borer hitting you guys hard it’s a no brainer. You’ve got a killer set up now. Sorry to see ol’ Stubs go though. I remember when you got it and all the problems out of the gate.



I didn’t realize you’ve been around here that long? Yeah, it was sad to see him go, but it was starting to cause me stress with him just sitting there unused, getting older. It was time to move on. I think if nobody was around I would’ve cried when he pulled away. Lol.


----------



## treebilly




----------



## treebilly

I did a lot of reading for a long time. You, Vet, The Dan, Murphy, Bermie ( she’s doing great), and many others that no longer post


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I did a lot of reading for a long time. You, Vet, The Dan, Murphy, Bermie ( she’s doing great), and many others that no longer post



Cool. Yeah, those were the days for sure. 

This site helped me through some tough years in my early days here.


----------



## treebilly

Yeah. I learned a lot here. Were you the guy who speared his arm on a fence many years ago? Some things are a bit fuzzy as I’ve had a few to many sips tonight


----------



## tree MDS

No spearing. I did break my arm though. The cast was green. I got drunk and cut it off (a couple weeks early) in the shop with a die grinder and posted pics. Lol.


----------



## alonfn4

This monster fell down at a good Friend / neighbors house.

I told him please don't touch. He's skilled guy but this stuff is dangerous and his wife would kill me if I let something happen to him.... Many other people stopped by and gave him the old "oh I'll help you out... this weekend" and I knew that wouldn't end well.

So off to cutting and lots of it...

It was a tangle mess lots of cracked and split limbs, even some huge ones. Tons of tension and compression all over. large overhead limbs. It's on a downhill with and 6' embankment at the end. and The trunk has a 25' long split in the stem. Oh and of cousre and its hung up on dead tree... Its the tree that keeps on giving.... At least It did miss the house, the shed, and the cars. ...

Oak Trees aprox 48" in dia 90-100' tall over 100' crown and 10' wide 8' tall root ball
This probably the biggest and oldest blow down I've ever come across.
These pics are from the estimate we worked on the job yesterday so I'll have more coming.


----------



## Oldmaple

alonfn4 said:


> This monster fell down at a good Friend / neighbors house.
> 
> I told him please don't touch. He's skilled guy but this stuff is dangerous and his wife would kill me if I let something happen to him.... Many other people stopped by and gave him the old "oh I'll help you out... this weekend" and I knew that wouldn't end well.
> 
> So off to cutting and lots of it...
> 
> It was a tangle mess lots of cracked and split limbs, even some huge ones. Tons of tension and compression all over. large overhead limbs. It's on a downhill with and 6' embankment at the end. and The trunk has a 25' long split in the stem. Oh and of cousre and its hung up on dead tree... Its the tree that keeps on giving.... At least It did miss the house, the shed, and the cars. ...
> 
> Oak Trees aprox 48" in dia 90-100' tall over 100' crown and 10' wide 8' tall root ball
> This probably the biggest and oldest blow down I've ever come across.
> These pics are from the estimate we worked on the job yesterday so I'll have more coming.


Looks like fun. Nice big stump/rootball to grind too.


----------



## tree MDS

The new outrigger pads are pretty bad ass. Definitely feels better knowing they’re there.


----------



## noodlewalker

Sweet talked the boss into letting me take our old bucket truck home this weekend... here's a nuisance 60' ish box elder I took out yesterday right on the corner of 2 neighboring properties


----------



## no tree to big

noodlewalker said:


> Sweet talked the boss into letting me take our old bucket truck home this weekend... here's a nuisance 60' ish box elder I took out yesterday right on the corner of 2 neighboring properties
> View attachment 751267
> View attachment 751267
> View attachment 751268
> View attachment 751269
> View attachment 751271
> View attachment 751272
> View attachment 751273
> View attachment 751274
> View attachment 751275


Couple things I cant help but notice here..
First the easy one that's not a box elder it's a silver maple and second the even easier one to notice, you do know the goal of our profession is to not drop trees or pieces of trees onto houses....! 
Then the most worry sum one what r the Vise grips holding together?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlewalker

no tree to big said:


> Couple things I cant help but notice here..
> First the easy one that's not a box elder it's a silver maple and second the even easier one to notice, you do know the goal of our profession is to not drop trees or pieces of trees onto houses....!
> Then the most worry sum one what r the Vise grips holding together?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Lol!!! Well the first thing I have to say about all of that is.... I'm an electrician so it's not my profession so it's is 100% ok! The neighbor was in the driveway when it happened--- she laughed her butt off! It didn't fall quite where I aimed. I wanted it to catch the tree to the west as it fell and then gently fall between the two garages. That's the way it played out in my mind anyway, but it twisted as it fell. It actually landed top first really slowly, then gently laid down on the roof. As it happened, it seemed as though I meant to do it that way, but I know better. Thankfully she has a sense of humor! Secondly... It is a box elder, as far as I know... it has those little helicopter seeds in the spring time. Whatever it is I had fun with it!!


----------



## noodlewalker

no tree to big said:


> Couple things I cant help but notice here..
> First the easy one that's not a box elder it's a silver maple and second the even easier one to notice, you do know the goal of our profession is to not drop trees or pieces of trees onto houses....!
> Then the most worry sum one what r the Vise grips holding together?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Oh and the vice grips were just holding a piece of plywood onto the bucket as a platform to set my saw on. I don't know how you professionals do it, but that worked well for me!


----------



## AGoodSteward

We have saw scabbards in the bucket. Box Elder = Swamp Maple. That's was a Silver Maple. Stihl too close to the houses. Those bastards get big and leggy.
Box Elder

Silver Maple


----------



## noodlewalker

Ahh. Always good to learn something, thank you. I have always thought the ones with helicopters were box elder. So silvers have them as well then??? Scabbards in the bucket seems like a good idea, but it must get crowded in there... And I would think they would melt if the bar got hot.... Plus I didn't want to ding up bucket with my chain so plywood did the job for me.


----------



## no tree to big

noodlewalker said:


> Ahh. Always good to learn something, thank you. I have always thought the ones with helicopters were box elder. So silvers have them as well then??? Scabbards in the bucket seems like a good idea, but it must get crowded in there... And I would think they would melt if the bar got hot.... Plus I didn't want to ding up bucket with my chain so plywood did the job for me.


I believe all maples have helicopters except the genetically engineered ones. Scabbords are essential, they wont melt your bar should never be that hot! Hell since we started using scabbords my boots last longer then 6 months, well worth the investment. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

Why wait years for a tree to potentially hit a house when you can borrow a bucket and do it in one weekend.

If you melt through a bar scabbard in the process even better.


----------



## noodlewalker

DSW said:


> Why wait years for a tree to potentially hit a house when you can borrow a bucket and do it in one weekend.
> 
> If you melt through a bar scabbard in the process even better.


We bought the property about 4 years ago and there used to be a shed right beside it as well that we tore down. I have to take the tree down so I can rebuild a garage on our property, so it's not as if we waited 20 years to decide to take it down, it is just now part of the process.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

noodlewalker said:


> Sweet talked the boss into letting me take our old bucket truck home this weekend... here's a nuisance 60' ish box elder I took out yesterday right on the corner of 2 neighboring properties
> View attachment 751267
> View attachment 751267
> View attachment 751268
> View attachment 751269
> View attachment 751271
> View attachment 751272
> View attachment 751273
> View attachment 751274
> View attachment 751275



The last picture of the PoulanPro propped up on the stump of a misidentified tree with a giant limb hanging off the roof next to it.......absolutely perfect. nearly poetic!

It does look like he used a plunge cut in the second last photo though, maybe that's why its in the commercial forum?


----------



## noodlewalker

WmTreeCo. said:


> The last picture of the PoulanPro propped up on the stump of a misidentified tree with a giant limb hanging off the roof next to it.......absolutely perfect. nearly poetic!
> 
> It does look like he used a plunge cut in the second last photo though, maybe that's why its in the commercial forum?


Umm... Apparently you didn't read the humorous part about me doing that right in front of the owner.... And about the fact that I am an electrician not a professional tree removal service. And yes the tree was misidentified... Big deal.... Where is the poetry? I think I did a decent job on that plunge cut, that's why I posted the picture.. why be an ass about it? The forum is "whadja do today?" Is that an inappropriate place to post pictures of what I did today?


----------



## noodlewalker

WmTreeCo. said:


> The last picture of the PoulanPro propped up on the stump of a misidentified tree with a giant limb hanging off the roof next to it.......absolutely perfect. nearly poetic!
> 
> It does look like he used a plunge cut in the second last photo though, maybe that's why its in the commercial forum?


----------



## noodlewalker

Maybe if I post a few pictures of the huge mulberry tree with my 660 posing on it, I would be more "worthy"


----------



## no tree to big

Today was a jib kinda day that turned into a double jib day. Really wish they just bought a bigger truck from the beginning! And then a pic from earlier this year












Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlewalker

no tree to big said:


> Today was a jib kinda day that turned into a double jib day. Really wish they just bought a bigger truck from the beginning! And then a pic from earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That second picture could be a postcard. Beautiful day! What is the reach on that thing? Looks like about a mile and a half!


----------



## no tree to big

noodlewalker said:


> That second picture could be a postcard. Beautiful day! What is the reach on that thing? Looks like about a mile and a half!


It's a 70 foot stick plus 24 foot jib and then a 16 foot second section of jib. It really is a small crane for trees. 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Omg, I love this thing!!

It takes away pretty much all the stress out of maneuvering around a property away. I’ve had this job for months, was dreading plywooding around this (very, very, wet) property. It just lightens everything up (more room to work too). And the reach is totally insane. 

So I took down this nasty, vine covered leaner yesterday (in between working on a bunch of trees beside it whenever the boys got slow). It’s a bad picture, but tree had a hard lean right over a white pine hedge I have to regain control of tomorrow. This place is the same one from the last pics, we’ve been there since Saturday (today off), a ton of treework, but the lift and giant are killing it.


----------



## gorman

What would you rather have? The Terex or the Omni?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> What would you rather have? The Terex or the Omni?



Both is the obvious answer. But I’ve been wondering the same thing myself lately. They really are two totally different machines, so isn’t really a fair comparison. But if the repo man made me hand over one or the other, I guess I’d probably give up the omme - just because the bucket is faster, insulated, and can tow whatever I put behind it (not to mention the ice cold ac).

That said, I’d never be right again. The maneuverability and extra reach of the lift is a total game changer.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I don't get many cut and leave jobs, very rare indeed, and rarely do residential, but this is a special client. Affluent area with big eucalyptus and being in a drought zone for years this is common, lot's of dying eucalyptus..
Anyway, this euc has been declining for over two years and the top is dead and brittle, not a good tree for rigging. 
The deck stays, the limbs over the house can not be rigged because they are going to rain down debris on a house built in 1927.
There is no access for a crane at all,
Pic 1 is the the tree
Pic 2 is the top
Pic 3 is shows the distance I need to have the tree jump to miss the deck
Pic 4 shows how far the jump has to be to clear the irreplaceable original walkway, about 6 feet
Pic 5 shows the spot 250 feet away I plan as the drop zone
So, needless to say, this will be the biggest jump cut that I have planned 
I am very nervous but I am not paid for my looks, 
Here are the pic's, I am doing this on Thursday next week,
Comments will be appreciated,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

The jump is actually about 7' 1/2 feet
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Also, the euc in the background is next,
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> Also, the euc in the background is next,
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!



Good luck. Tie the pull line on the center of mass and make a narrow humbolt. And just remember to not **** it up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I'll post an after pic of the drop, the one in the back ground is even tougher, 
Jeff


----------



## gorman

I got in big trouble today for throwing an orange peel out the truck window. Big Big Trouble.


----------



## John Barnes

2 dead standing oaks. Not a bad way to end the week.


----------



## DSW

jefflovstrom said:


> I don't get many cut and leave jobs, very rare indeed, and rarely do residential, but this is a special client. Affluent area with big eucalyptus and being in a drought zone for years this is common, lot's of dying eucalyptus..
> Anyway, this euc has been declining for over two years and the top is dead and brittle, not a good tree for rigging.
> The deck stays, the limbs over the house can not be rigged because they are going to rain down debris on a house built in 1927.
> There is no access for a crane at all,
> Pic 1 is the the tree
> Pic 2 is the top
> Pic 3 is shows the distance I need to have the tree jump to miss the deck
> Pic 4 shows how far the jump has to be to clear the irreplaceable original walkway, about 6 feet
> Pic 5 shows the spot 250 feet away I plan as the drop zone
> So, needless to say, this will be the biggest jump cut that I have planned
> I am very nervous but I am not paid for my looks,
> Here are the pic's, I am doing this on Thursday next week,
> Comments will be appreciated,
> Jeff



Is that you Murph?


----------



## jefflovstrom

DSW said:


> Is that you Murph?




Haha!,,
Jeff


----------



## AGoodSteward

Storm blew through town last night. Seems like every tree with an inclusion let go.
Lots of trees on houses, cars, fences...


----------



## tree MDS

New hitch attachment for the front of the Giant. It’s a 25t swivel pintle with the spring. Been wanting to get this made for a while. Should make moving trailers a lot easier. Visibility isn’t as good as I had hoped in terms of hooking a trailer to it myself, but I’ll probably get better at it (just picked up last night). Has an ingenious little stand too. You just click it in the hitch before even setting it down.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> New hitch attachment for the front of the Giant. It’s a 25t swivel pintle with the spring. Been wanting to get this made for a while. Should make moving trailers a lot easier. Visibility isn’t as good as I had hoped in terms of hooking a trailer to it myself, but I’ll probably get better at it (just picked up last night). Has an ingenious little stand too. You just click it in the hitch before even setting it down.
> View attachment 752979
> 
> View attachment 752980
> 
> View attachment 752981



Did you make that?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Did you make that?



I just bought the skid steer blank and hitch and handed them and my thoughts over to my welder friend. Then I brought it to another buddy of mine to have it blasted and painted. By that point I realized it was gonna be a pita having to take off the grapple to load it and unload it/move it around in general, so I had him add the grab bar thingy too. Pretty sweet in the end. I’m just wondering now if I can rig a camera up on the boom or something to make hooking up stuff without anyone around easier. Lol, always something.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

tree MDS said:


> I just bought the skid steer blank and hitch and handed them and my thoughts over to my welder friend. Then I brought it to another buddy of mine to have it blasted and painted. By that point I realized it was gonna be a pita having to take off the grapple to load it and unload it/move it around in general, so I had him add the grab bar thingy too. Pretty sweet in the end. I’m just wondering now if I can rig a camera up on the boom or something to make hooking up stuff without anyone around easier. Lol, always something.


You can purchase an RV back up camera, may be that would work. Wireless.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I just bought the skid steer blank and hitch and handed them and my thoughts over to my welder friend. Then I brought it to another buddy of mine to have it blasted and painted. By that point I realized it was gonna be a pita having to take off the grapple to load it and unload it/move it around in general, so I had him add the grab bar thingy too. Pretty sweet in the end. I’m just wondering now if I can rig a camera up on the boom or something to make hooking up stuff without anyone around easier. Lol, always something.


are you sure the hitch is big enough? wahoo!


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> are you sure the hitch is big enough? wahoo!


and by the way, no more spying in my yard!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> and by the way, no more spying in my yard!



??


----------



## AGoodSteward

More tear outs.
Finally one that's not at an included attachment. Crabapple with white rot let go of the whole strap as soon as we had it clear of the house. 




Ash must have laid down really gentle. Once we got it cleaned out, we could see it did zero damage to fence, house, or the pine tree that it had landed on.


----------



## tree MDS

Hitch is working out nicely. Was plenty of clearance at this angle and smooth as can be with the rotating hitch. Really happy with the way that worked out.

Couple pics of old Jefferson doing his thing. Nice when the next door neighbor wants the wood. Here ya go!! Not sure I would’ve taken this load over the road. New springs looked fine though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Good luck. Tie the pull line on the center of mass and make a narrow humbolt. And just remember to not **** it up.


It is done, went perfect, no one took pics, too busy, but it was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## TheViking

Picked my mother up for church and then gave a sermon at the church I’m on a rotation with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGoodSteward

Another cord of Apple/Maple for the BBQ joint.


----------



## gorman

I set up one of those “Swurfer” swings for a customer between two trees. Had to work double ropes with the rope runner and akimbo. Went well. Cabled two oak trees together and put the links in the center about 40’ up. I undercharged but it was my first time so I gave them a break. It was a fun change of pace. 

This humidity though... kill me.


----------



## DSW

gorman said:


> I set up one of those “Swurfer” swings for a customer between two trees. Had to work double ropes with the rope runner and akimbo. Went well. Cabled two oak trees together and put the links in the center about 40’ up. I undercharged but it was my first time so I gave them a break. It was a fun change of pace.
> 
> This humidity though... kill me.



I briefly considered offering the same thing. For the change of pace as well.

I looked into it and the liability scared me away. Whether I was being blown smoke or not I don't know but I'd make sure you're covered if it becomes a regular thing.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Pruned 2 cottonwoods and a silver maple. Got tagged by a hornet, just below my eye.
Groundie picked up a rake and got one in his hand.
Dunno why the pic is attaching weird


----------



## mikewhite85

Used a new crane guy today. Had a very well maintained 30 ton Grove from the late 70's. Guy was probably 75. Good operator though he wouldn't let us ride the hook.


----------



## mikewhite85

Also bought myself a nice present. 




Been climbing on a glide light on and off for at least 8 years. Time to retire it.


----------



## gorman

DSW said:


> I briefly considered offering the same thing. For the change of pace as well.
> 
> I looked into it and the liability scared me away. Whether I was being blown smoke or not I don't know but I'd make sure you're covered if it becomes a regular thing.



It won’t be. Took me three hours and I charged 500 bucks. Not gonna make this a habit.


----------



## gorman

Had this arsehole pine today. Thing was over the primaries and I couldn’t bomb anything big. Had to get out of the bucket and waddle my way up the thing and speedline the branches down. Pulled over the top and went to descend and my akimbo was locked up. Pine pitch. 
Had them send up my rope runner and that locked up too. 
I think it’s the XStatic rope. I had to descend on a rescue figure 8. 

Ground the stump too.


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Had this arsehole pine today. Thing was over the primaries and I couldn’t bomb anything big. Had to get out of the bucket and waddle my way up the thing and speedline the branches down. Pulled over the top and went to descend and my akimbo was locked up. Pine pitch.
> Had them send up my rope runner and that locked up too.
> I think it’s the XStatic rope. I had to descend on a rescue figure 8.
> 
> Ground the stump too.


I sure hope that line was deenergized [emoji849] you know that's a violation of some policy somewhere, right?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

They were energized. And I was micro-dosing.


----------



## tree MDS

I actually climbed yesterday too. 

I had almost forgotten I scheduled this job till the guy called. My first reaction was like “Gulp”. Lol. I did really well though. I guess I was due.


----------



## 68 Buick

gorman said:


> Had this arsehole pine today. Thing was over the primaries and I couldn’t bomb anything big. Had to get out of the bucket and waddle my way up the thing and speedline the branches down. Pulled over the top and went to descend and my akimbo was locked up. Pine pitch.
> Had them send up my rope runner and that locked up too.
> I think it’s the XStatic rope. I had to descend on a rescue figure 8.
> 
> Ground the stump too.


 Newbie to this site and to some of the new technology but not to climbing . I have enjoyed this forum very much. It’s good to see y’all sharing your days work and your experiences. Y’all be safe.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Another storm came through last night.








Ash failed at an old cable. Rental house on the renters cars.


----------



## tree MDS

AGoodSteward said:


> View attachment 753514
> More tear outs.
> Finally one that's not at an included attachment. Crabapple with white rot let go of the whole strap as soon as we had it clear of the house. View attachment 753515
> View attachment 753516
> View attachment 753517
> View attachment 753518
> View attachment 753519
> Ash must have laid down really gentle. Once we got it cleaned out, we could see it did zero damage to fence, house, or the pine tree that it had landed on.



What’s up with that towel around the head deal?


----------



## TreeMonkee58

Removed an oak over a fence and swimming pool. Was doing he cut and swing thing with my silky on a limb when I hit the top of my left forearm with the silky. Boy that blood sure does shoot high when you nick a vein. Things I have learned.

Always have a trauma kit on your belt.
It’s really tough to reach your trauma kit on the back of your belt when your holding your left arm with your right hand.
Always have an exit strategy.
I had a friction saver and spiderjack already rigged, told myself don’t panic, the priority was to get out of the tree and deal with the wound when I got on the ground. Roped out of the tree, told the crew to call 911 and used the trauma kit to slow the bleed. The blood stopper works but had to put a tourniquet on my arm before the first responders arrived.
We passed two hospitals that did not have a trauma center to go to one with a vascular surgeon. 50 minutes with a tourniquet app hurts, but there is no waiting when you arrive. Evidently good first aid works because all the bleeding had stopped when they removed the tourniquet, the doctor put a bandage on it and cut me loose.


----------



## TreeMonkee58

mikewhite85 said:


> Also bought myself a nice present.
> 
> View attachment 754728
> 
> 
> Been climbing on a glide light on and off for at least 8 years. Time to retire it.


I’ve been climbing on the CF Titanium Geckos for over year, they rock.


----------



## AGoodSteward

tree MDS said:


> What’s up with that towel around the head deal?


Either it's a religious thing? Or he doesn't like sunburn on his neck. I'm Not sure.
Not me, no one takes pics of the cool stuff I do. So I've been taking pics. I try not to break my phone, so it stays in the pickup while I work.


----------



## dbl612

AGoodSteward said:


> Another storm came through last night.View attachment 755037
> View attachment 755037
> View attachment 755038
> View attachment 755039
> View attachment 755040
> View attachment 755041
> View attachment 755043
> View attachment 755044
> 
> Ash failed at an old cable. Rental house on the renters cars.


no climbing harness when cutting tree and no safety harness while in the lift. you are a total pro.


----------



## treebilly

dbl612 said:


> no climbing harness when cutting tree and no safety harness while in the lift. you are a total pro.


I wasn’t going to comment but figured I should before I see him on the dripline. @AGoodSteward, glad you’ve made it this far working as a bad ass that doesn’t require fall protection. Learn to do this **** right or quit posting in the Commercial tree care forum. Maybe 101 or the homeowners forum will accept this bull ****. Or just keep being a bad ass hack and keep inflating insurance and workers comp rates for those of us that give a flying **** about this industry.
If I offended any of you with this comment, I personally don’t give a ****. I work my ass off and spend a lot of time continuing my education to make me better. Idiots that put on a hard hat and a high viz shirt ( and call themselves professionals) are the reason my insurance and WC is so high. Of the 78 fatalities on dripline, I wonder how many actually knew what a hazard assessment was. I wonder how many companies actually provide real training. Maybe I’m just a bit drunk and feeling ornery tonight.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Haters gotta hate.
Trolls gotta troll.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I wasn’t going to comment but figured I should before I see him on the dripline. @AGoodSteward, glad you’ve made it this far working as a bad ass that doesn’t require fall protection. Learn to do this **** right or quit posting in the Commercial tree care forum. Maybe 101 or the homeowners forum will accept this bull ****. Or just keep being a bad ass hack and keep inflating insurance and workers comp rates for those of us that give a flying **** about this industry.
> If I offended any of you with this comment, I personally don’t give a ****. I work my ass off and spend a lot of time continuing my education to make me better. Idiots that put on a hard hat and a high viz shirt ( and call themselves professionals) are the reason my insurance and WC is so high. Of the 78 fatalities on dripline, I wonder how many actually knew what a hazard assessment was. I wonder how many companies actually provide real training. Maybe I’m just a bit drunk and feeling ornery tonight.



Lol. Everybody seems to go right for the high viz shirts when they’re starting off these days. It’s almost like a right of passage.


----------



## treebilly

http://dripline.net/
I check every morning to give me something to talk about with the crews. It’s an odd thing. Everyone I work with wants and has a reason to go home everyday. Since we started doing quick safety meetings and job hazard assessments, production has actually gone way up. And have not had a lost time accident in over five years and an average of 30 field employees.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

AGoodSteward said:


> Haters gotta hate.
> Trolls gotta troll.



Will this be your response to the authorities and employees family members after an accident caused by lack of the most basic safety equipment?


----------



## AGoodSteward

That's the owner. I'm taking the picture.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

AGoodSteward said:


> That's the owner. I'm taking the picture.



I see. Maybe don't post incriminating photos of your boss on the internet?

Owners showing employees how to work without basic safety standards just makes for new generations of unsafe workers in the industry. Very irresponsible.


----------



## gorman

Back to the peanut gallery.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

gorman said:


> Back to the peanut gallery.



We need something to do between MDS and gorman updates....


----------



## tree MDS

WmTreeCo. said:


> We need something to do between MDS and gorman updates....



Throw up some pics!


----------



## AGoodSteward

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Bye forever.
Have a nice life telling others what to do.


----------



## treebilly

I guess I can post a picture every now and then


----------



## gorman

Stuffed.


----------



## 68 Buick

mikewhite85 said:


> Also bought myself a nice present.
> 
> View attachment 754728
> 
> 
> Been climbing on a glide light on and off for at least 8 years. Time to retire it.


How do you like your Notch Sentinel? I’ve been using Buckingham single sliding D ring butt strap harness for years, time to move on. Been seriously thinking about buying notch.


----------



## John Barnes

Storm work all week and more to come.


----------



## mikewhite85

68 Buick said:


> How do you like your Notch Sentinel? I’ve been using Buckingham single sliding D ring butt strap harness for years, time to move on. Been seriously thinking about buying notch.



It's great so far. Very comfortable with good range of motion. It took me a little bit to figure out the sizing adjustments. 

It will be a big improvement from a single sliding D. I assume the bridge on that is a hard strap. Having a rope bridge with wide ring offers a lot more comfortable range of motion.


----------



## 68 Buick

mikewhite85 said:


> It's great so far. Very comfortable with good range of motion. It took me a little bit to figure out the sizing adjustments.
> 
> It will be a big improvement from a single sliding D. I assume the bridge on that is a hard strap. Having a rope bridge with wide ring offers a lot more comfortable range of motion.


 Yes the bridge is a hard strap and with no leg straps. I’ve used my sons saddle couple times to see how I would like it besides trying to maneuver through the leg straps it’s pretty comfortable. lol


----------



## 68 Buick

mikewhite85 said:


> It's great so far. Very comfortable with good range of motion. It took me a little bit to figure out the sizing adjustments.
> 
> It will be a big improvement from a single sliding D. I assume the bridge on that is a hard strap. Having a rope bridge with wide ring offers a lot more comfortable range of motion.


 I will be looking to buying a new robe also along with my saddle. I was not able to find the Bluemoon that you’re always talking about. What diameter rope are you are using and what particular one is everyone’s favorite for climbing.


----------



## mikewhite85

68 Buick said:


> I will be looking to buying a new robe also along with my saddle. I was not able to find the Bluemoon that you’re always talking about. What diameter rope are you are using and what particular one is everyone’s favorite for climbing.



http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=1397#

I get one spliced eye. Makes split-tail climbing even easier. Best of luck!


----------



## 68 Buick

mikewhite85 said:


> http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=1397#
> 
> I get one spliced eye. Makes split-tail climbing even easier. Best of luck!


Thanks, y’all be safe out there.


----------



## grizz55chev

Did a little work yesterday, need wood for the mill! Bottom photo is the butt cut.


----------



## gorman

grizz55chev said:


> Did a little work yesterday, need wood for the mill! Bottom photo is the butt cut.View attachment 756354
> View attachment 756355



What is that? Doug fir? What kind of cheddar are we talking about for that trailer load of boards?


----------



## grizz55chev

gorman said:


> What is that? Doug fir? What kind of cheddar are we talking about for that trailer load of boards?


Doug fir.


----------



## Leeroy

What are you milling with @grizz55chev ? I must of missed any reference to your mill.


----------



## grizz55chev

View attachment 756465


Leeroy said:


> What are you milling with @grizz55chev ? I must of missed any reference to your mill.


Mobil Dimension mill, I’ll try and post pics.


----------



## Leeroy

Nice! Good for you!


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned some boxelder and willow.

Saw this weird contraption. what do you guys think? https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/379469566015424/


----------



## grizz55chev

Leeroy said:


> Nice! Good for you!


We were willed the old mill, it was a pile of scrap that we pulled for a slow death in old, wet wood and sawdust 2’ thick. The man that gave it to me and my 2 partners knew we would get it up and running. He was 84 yrs old and bought it new in the late 1970’s right from the factory in Truotdale Oregon, built his home off grid with wood he milled himself off of his own property. The house was built and n Calif with -0- permits, and it’s like something out of a Cabelas magazine. Sadly, he and his wife both died soon after we got started working on the mill. That machine can make lumber like nobody’s business, and parts are still readily available!


----------



## Leeroy

Thanks for the rest of the story @grizz55chev - very interesting.
I too was given an old mill. A lefthand handset Chase circular mill from the late 1800's.
The owner passed away soon after we got it moved here, and unfortunately, it has not been 
set up yet.


----------



## tree MDS

Here was a nice job for the bucket/lift combo. Cut the hazard tree boxed in up by the wires and a few others along the service lines. Then got in the lift to get the trees further down (away from wires). Same plywood to get the wood and stumps out. 

This was the easy setup on this job, the next one was a crazy side slope and trackin’ through the woods to get there. One in the air though, that thing killed everything. New school MDS (licensed and all).


----------



## tree MDS

Just sayin...


----------



## gorman

I finally acquiesced and hired a guy I’ve known for years who’s an old school climber. I can’t deal with the losers anymore. This guy is much more money but it’s piece of kind. I’ll get some pics of us in action. It’s nice to be in one tree and have him taking care of a limb on the other side of the property.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I finally acquiesced and hired a guy I’ve known for years who’s an old school climber. I can’t deal with the losers anymore. This guy is much more money but it’s piece of kind. I’ll get some pics of us in action. It’s nice to be in one tree and have him taking care of a limb on the other side of the property.



Well, I guess if you had to accept something reluctantly but without protest, it could have always been worse for you.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I finally acquiesced and hired a guy I’ve known for years who’s an old school climber. I can’t deal with the losers anymore. This guy is much more money but it’s piece of kind. I’ll get some pics of us in action. It’s nice to be in one tree and have him taking care of a limb on the other side of the property.



I had an opportunity a few years back to hire a real, actual treeman myself. Friend of mine, same type of deal. Both me and the business weren’t really ready for it at the time. I regretted it for a while after that, but then I bought the new bucket, chipper, Giant and now omme. So I guess I ended up trading one for the other (kind of).

Another plus is if anybody ever does come along like that again, at least I’ll have the equipment to back up the decision to take them on.

I’ll be curious how this works out for you! Congrats! I’m sure it’s a burden lifted!


----------



## tree MDS

Working on a row of 18 spruce trees. I went at them a couple weeks back for two days with my equipment, just to open things up, get some material out, etc. We’re leaving the existing hemlocks underneath so soften the shock. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Now we’re on day two with the crane. Coming along pretty nicely. What a cool job!! MDS likey.


----------



## treebilly

Looking good

Beech nuts are coming in well this year in Akron. I was in a red oak removal and had plenty of time to look around as my ground crew was having a lot of “issues” this morning


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Now we’re on day two with the crane. Coming along pretty nicely. What a cool job!! MDS likey.
> 
> View attachment 757355
> View attachment 757354
> 
> View attachment 757356
> 
> View attachment 757357


Nice job but minus one point for knocking over the weather vain.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Nice job but minus one point for knocking over the weather vain.



Haha!! I knew someone would notice that!! The landing zone sucked, etc. those trees are nasty!!! I’ll stick that thing back in there after.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Haha!! I knew someone would notice that!! The landing zone sucked, etc. those trees are nasty!!! I’ll stick that thing back in there after.[/Q
> If that's the worse thing to happen, you've had a good day. Looks like things are rolling for you. Be safe.


----------



## 68 Buick

Dorian is starting to hit the area. All those who could buy a chainsaw and have a pickup will be all over the place.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Now we’re on day two with the crane. Coming along pretty nicely. What a cool job!! MDS likey.
> 
> View attachment 757355
> View attachment 757354
> 
> View attachment 757356
> 
> View attachment 757357



Nice work! What size crane? 

I grew up in Brookfield, CT. The neighborhood looks very connecticutish.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice work! What size crane?
> 
> I grew up in Brookfield, CT. The neighborhood looks very connecticutish.



Thanks. I’m 99% positive it’s a 45t with 138’ of boom. Beautiful machine. The owner is a real teddy bear too. 

This is actually my neighborhood, very connecticutish.


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s a better pic of the crane in action and Tom’s favorite hemlock hedge we were able to save. 

Unfortunately I do have a couple more trees at the very end to get with the spider and giant today, but then that nightmare will be off my plate and I can move on. Gonna be nice.


----------



## tree MDS

Sorry about all the pics, but this was a pretty cool job, so whatever. Second to last is the third and final shed and last two trees. Real bastards. Amazing that the sheds and trees were still coming at this point.


----------



## mikewhite85

MDS, what do you think about this guy? Is 55k reasonable?

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/430178527759354/


----------



## John Barnes

A little late (been very busy) but last week I hit a water line. Red oak stub went awry. Back cut wasn’t even. No pics because I was pissed.


----------



## gorman

The new guy is working out ok. He has a little bit of a too primitive style of climbing I’m not cool with but refuses to incorporate new stuff. He works the ground well though. Enough to ignore the extreme occasional racism. 
Know the guy for a long time. Never knew he harbored extreme views. I try to keep discussions away from these issues. 

Got a pinhole in one of the air tanks on the bucket and I can’t get a replacement. I have to find a tank of the same diameter with the right ports and have it cut and welded.


----------



## tree MDS

The Omme isn’t racist. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

That’s great that he works the ground and all, but from my experience those kind are rarely content in situations like that for very long (second fiddle, if you will). I’m betting as time goes on you’ll be hearing more and more racist and derogatory remarks.

I don’t mean to be negative, and I hope it doesn’t turn out like that for you. I guess I’m just speaking from my own experiences is all. I swear I’ve hired that same guy!!


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out a bunch of mid sized trees. It was hot! 

My back up whipper chipper over heated so I checked the fluids and changed the oil. Ran nice tonight. Tomorrow's another day. The woodchuck has been at the shop with a bad clutch for a month. Cant wait to get it back.


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!,,
> Jeff



Jeffers!!!


----------



## treebilly

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!,,
> Jeff


Yes it was. 



Another company let me borrow their BMG broom to try it out. We were on a hillside and in very short cut grass. The kind that has little or no roots. Ripped up a bit but really not to bad for removing 6 decent sized dead ash. I like it


----------



## no tree to big

treebilly said:


> Yes it was.
> View attachment 759510
> View attachment 759511
> 
> Another company let me borrow their BMG broom to try it out. We were on a hillside and in very short cut grass. The kind that has little or no roots. Ripped up a bit but really not to bad for removing 6 decent sized dead ash. I like it


A buddy of mine had one and we had just got done doing a stone dead American elm that just got bombed. there was shrapnel everywhere I thought I was looking at a 2 hr rake job he pulled that bad boy out and it definitely impressed me! Wish we had one when we were doing a DED parkway contract several years ago that would have been nice.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

This place has one of the softest, most plush, green lawns yet. Gotta be on a lot of chemicals. Not leaving any plywood down too long here, I know it’ll discolor. Nice the way the lift puts hardly any pressure on even wettest lawns with the plywood. Amazing the difference without that extra 20k lbs the bucket has over this thing.


----------



## tree MDS

Wasted half the day locating a fuel filter for the Giant before it totally died (was on the way Saturday). I guess that’s why it’s called preventative maintenance. I did just do the 250 hour oil change, I was supposed to do the fuel filter when I changed the break oil at 50 hours. Guess I missed that detail. But we picked it up and got the rest of the silver we started Saturday down and out, plus some wood from the last couple trees dumped along with. Not a bad day for a Monday.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Knocked down a storm damaged choke cherry after a bunch of aspens. Root flare was cool. Had to go back to the truck for a bigger saw.

Gotta call my wood turner. He'll love it. Too bad the inclusion is so deep.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

This is from Friday. 





Bell brought on their own guys for the line clearence work.


After they were done the town called me to finish removing the rest. 

This is what I got left after line clearence was done.






Me and my guys working away at it. Not glamorous or anything fancy. 





And the site when me and my guys finished up.





Not alot of fancy climbing or rigging left after the line clearence company came in. Just alot of big wood and broken cutters.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

Fairly easy job today. Not too involved. Little Hawthorne tree client wanted it removed as they felt uncomfortable with the way it was moving the ground up/down when the wind blows. Having a walking path, house, and sidewalk/road in the fall zone the liability was greater then their comfort level allowed. 









Not a big or complicated tree but a few breakables in the dropzone.

Client (town) was doing the cleanup so my job was only to get it on the ground smoothly and without risk or damage to anything.

Other then a slight snafu with my saw throwing a chain everything went smoothly. 










Everything went off beautifully, stacked all the brush out of the way for the town to collect and went for lunch with my groundie for the day(daughter)


----------



## tree MDS

The love affair grows. Nice day too.There’s a chipper to the right in the (dirt) driveway on the third pic. Nice drop zone. Got a late start by the time we moved everything off the job we finished last night and got set up, but the Omme saved the day with this setup and it’s reach. We’re smoking through this job. Very pleased.


----------



## treebilly

Hows the boom speed with the Omni?


----------



## tree MDS

Really happy with the boom speed actually, Treebilly. Like Phil said when I asked him about it before buying mine “it’s fine, it just is what it is. I don’t even think about it”. That’s how I feel now. It just is what it is. I don’t think it’s slow, it’s just different than a bucket. Tom (dbl612) said he thought it was fast, so that was encouraging coming from him. 

I know I really like the safety features, like when that big ass upper boom is way out and it slows the rotation down for me. That’s nice. Especially if you’re snaked in between a couple leaders, or close to a trunk, or whatever.

I cut and tossed the entire canopy on these, then broke out the grcs and actually rigged it over to the second ash with a couple pulleys and the big x ring so the guy didn’t have to stand underneath it for rigging one of the trunks. Worked sweet, and then when the one was done it was already all set on the other tree ready to go. Worked sweet.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Pruned out a big ol Cottonwood this morning. 


Then climbed a lil ash in the afternoon. Got rained on just when we were almost done raking.


----------



## gorman

So I got jammed up today. Laid out the plywood and brought the bucket in, rugged out the lower branches and went to get in the tree to finish it off climbing when the **** hit the fan. 
I rigged maybe 8 branches when I noticed hundred of giant wasps swarming around me. There was a nest in a cavity about 80 feet up. So I had to bail, call every crane company I know and set one up for tomorrow. I had a police detail for today too. This is going to be a hairy one. One pick, the whole top.


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> So I got jammed up today. Laid out the plywood and brought the bucket in, rugged out the lower branches and went to get in the tree to finish it off climbing when the **** hit the fan.
> I rigged maybe 8 branches when I noticed hundred of giant wasps swarming around me. There was a nest in a cavity about 80 feet up. So I had to bail, call every crane company I know and set one up for tomorrow. I had a policed retail for today too. This is going to be a hairy one. One pick, the whole top.


what could that whole top weigh? 3500# and the crane can set up close. no drama.


----------



## gorman

dbl612 said:


> what could that whole top weigh? 3500# and the crane can set up close. no drama.



Crane has to be 50-55’ away due to wires and a septic system. I’m trying to book a 80 ton.


----------



## AGoodSteward

Removed a 4' spruce. Storm took 1 of the 3 crowns where it was about 18" thick.

Did a fair amount of noodling.


and ground the stump out by lunch.

Sorry, no B4 pic.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> So I got jammed up today. Laid out the plywood and brought the bucket in, rugged out the lower branches and went to get in the tree to finish it off climbing when the **** hit the fan.
> I rigged maybe 8 branches when I noticed hundred of giant wasps swarming around me. There was a nest in a cavity about 80 feet up. So I had to bail, call every crane company I know and set one up for tomorrow. I had a police detail for today too. This is going to be a hairy one. One pick, the whole top.



So how’d you make out with the tree?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So how’d you make out with the tree?



Tied in single line and just descended. My line is still up there with an Omni block. The wasps were swarming but I don’t think they knew I was the culprit just yet.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Tied in single line and just descended. My line is still up there with an Omni block. The wasps were swarming but I don’t think they knew I was the culprit just yet.



I meant did you give it the cut, cut yet. 

I got hammered by yellowjackets the other week. Must’ve gotten stung 12 times. Bastards. I’ve never seen them so aggressive, they were still nailing me five minutes later and 50’ away!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I meant did you give it the cut, cut yet.
> 
> I got hammered by yellowjackets the other week. Must’ve gotten stung 12 times. Bastards. I’ve never seen them so aggressive, they were still nailing me five minutes later and 50’ away!





These were European hornets apparently. Found this poor dead guy on the sidewalk.


----------



## tree MDS

Got rained out this afternoon working on a couple oaks. Sucked. Pita trees too. I just had them where I wanted them when the rain hit.


----------



## jzack605

Did one small removal, a bunch of shaping, crown raises and structure clearance for my cousins family. Mostly no clean up as they wanted to build a fort for their kids with the wood. Good times with their little guy following me around the whole time, he's pretty enamored with trees and everything I was doing so hopefully an arborist in the making. I underbid it (purposely for family) but it took longer than I anticipated. Was a good surprise when they handed me a check for more than I had quoted for them, and finishing a good bottle of scotch with the husband to end the day off.


----------



## STIHL the BEST

I


gorman said:


> So I got jammed up today. Laid out the plywood and brought the bucket in, rugged out the lower branches and went to get in the tree to finish it off climbing when the **** hit the fan.
> I rigged maybe 8 branches when I noticed hundred of giant wasps swarming around me. There was a nest in a cavity about 80 feet up. So I had to bail, call every crane company I know and set one up for tomorrow. I had a police detail for today too. This is going to be a hairy one. One pick, the whole top.



Ish!
I hate wasps. 
Especially up a tree. 

STIHL the BEST


----------



## epicklein22

Brought in a crane and Grace Tree’s spider lift for some pin oak removals this past Saturday. No good pics unfortunately. The job went pretty well though. That 30 tonner is impressive with it’s reach and capacity. We had to stand a few limbs up on the tree furthest away, but more so not to shock load it. Bringing in the lift gave us the extra productivity to get the job done in one day versus me climbing every one. 

The company with the crane has a CMC spider lift and they aren’t very happy with it. Warranty claims for electrical issues, Very sensitive to any load put on it, moves slower and packed full of safety features that really kill the range of motion. They used to rent Grace Tree’s lift before buying their own and while they didn’t flat out say the Omme is better, that’s the vibe I was getting.


----------



## tree MDS

I had my terex out on the street on this job, but only used it to go over the wires for a couple trees. This thing is just such a stress reducer with its reach and maneuverability for most things. Very happy with the Omme so far. It bad ass.


----------



## tree MDS

One of my helpers took this of that (18) spruce job a while back.


----------



## gorman

So I brought a 50 ton in from bay crane for the day and banged out that spruce tree. I only got stung twice. They followed the top right into the chipper. We did that job and took the crane around the corner and got this dead oak behind a house done too. 

That climber I hired burned me good on that day. He no showed and sent a text saying he got a better deal with another company. Kinda screwed us leaving me short handed on a day where I’m spending 2k on a crane. 
He wasn’t a good climber after all. Refused to learn, refused to use a throw line. On a couple occasions he want to spike a tree instead of setting a line from the ground. I was over paying but kinda needed an experienced worker. Oh well, **** him.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice work, man! 

That sucks about the climber. Such typical bs though!! Dirtbags. 

I’m still looking for another ground guy myself. I should actually be checking my Indeed emails as we speak. See what kind of forklift certified, BJ’s stock room workers are out there today. Lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Nice work, man!
> 
> That sucks about the climber. Such typical bs though!! Dirtbags.
> 
> I’m still looking for another ground guy myself. I should actually be checking my Indeed emails as we speak. See what kind of forklift certified, BJ’s stock room workers are out there today. Lol



Lol. Every “resume” I look at has that stupid forklift cert too.


----------



## Zale

gorman said:


> So I brought a 50 ton in from bay crane for the day and banged out that spruce tree. I only got stung twice. They followed the top right into the chipper. We did that job and took the crane around the corner and got this dead oak behind a house done too.
> 
> That climber I hired burned me good on that day. He no showed and sent a text saying he got a better deal with another company. Kinda screwed us leaving me short handed on a day where I’m spending 2k on a crane.
> He wasn’t a good climber after all. Refused to learn, refused to use a throw line. On a couple occasions he want to spike a tree instead of setting a line from the ground. I was over paying but kinda needed an experienced worker. Oh well, **** him.


He'll call you again. They always do.


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> He'll call you again. They always do.



I find that even if I thought they were decent workers at the time, when the wheels come off and they’re finally gone, there’s that sense of relief like “thank god, I don’t have to deal with any of his bs anymore”. Then I realize all I’ve put up with to that point just to try and run a business. There’s definitely no going back. 

I’m sure they feel that way too, but **** em.


----------



## gorman

Zale said:


> He'll call you again. They always do.



Yea, I know he will but he burned this bridge via scorched earth policy. 

Found out he owes money to other guys who paid him in advance and he no showed. I’m thinking he has a crack problem. Definitely not the needle or pills but there’s no other explanation. 

Good thing I never gave him the code to my building.


----------



## tree MDS

They paid him in advance? Lol, who does that?

Sounds like these guys must’ve just fallen off the turnip truck.


----------



## tree MDS

This country needs to buy a remote piece of land and start deporting all these losers there. 

Loser Island. Lol. Like a lesser form of prison. They could have their own little economy and everything.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> This country needs to buy a remote piece of land and start deporting all these losers there.
> 
> Loser Island. Lol. Like a lesser form of prison. They could have their own little economy and everything.



Its called Staten Island


----------



## gorman

Did some estimates today. Looked at a backyard job with no crane access cause of service drop and primaries. Told the old bag 4500 and she flipped out because “that price is waaaay off course from what they told me on the internet.” 
She went to some site that gave her a price on what a removal should cost based on tree height. Lol. 
And.... she wanted this done within a week on the cheap. A great waste of time.


----------



## STIHL the BEST

...and people say God doesn’t exist. 

Amazing. I mowed over the top of a burrow not seeing in. 
On my next round I spotted three littles running for their life. 
I killed the mower and went to get the cat carrier. 
Of the three, one watched me gently pick up the other two and place them in the carrier and then allowed me to approach and pick it up and put it in the carrier. 
I went to the burrow and gently collected the other two bunnies and set them in the shade while I quickly mowed that portion of the yard so I could set them free ASAP. 
Once free, they scampered away except for the one who just sat and looked up at me. 
I’m fairly certain I found all of the bunnies without killing any in the mower. 
Thank goodness. 
Little miracles are everywhere...


----------



## tree MDS

So I figured I’d get ahead of things and see if my tape measure lied earlier this year before I bought the lift or not. Moved a few things and went for it. Not bad,, tight, but it works. (Of course the old man’s car is still taking up the whole rear of the shop, but whatever). That’s four non frozen pieces of equipment this winter anyway. I can actually fit things better, but not a bad trial run.


----------



## STIHL the BEST

tree MDS said:


> So I figured I’d get ahead of things and see if my tape measure lied earlier this year before I bought the lift or not. Moved a few things and went for it. Not bad,, tight, but it works. (Of course the old man’s car is still taking up the whole rear of the shop, but whatever). That’s four non frozen pieces of equipment this winter anyway. I can actually fit things better, but not a bad trial run.
> View attachment 764054
> 
> View attachment 764055
> 
> View attachment 764056
> 
> View attachment 764057



Nice!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So I figured I’d get ahead of things and see if my tape measure lied earlier this year before I bought the lift or not. Moved a few things and went for it. Not bad,, tight, but it works. (Of course the old man’s car is still taking up the whole rear of the shop, but whatever). That’s four non frozen pieces of equipment this winter anyway. I can actually fit things better, but not a bad trial run.
> View attachment 764054
> 
> View attachment 764055
> 
> View attachment 764056
> 
> View attachment 764057



Sweet recliner. Seems like it’s had quite a bit of “use”.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Sweet recliner. Seems like it’s had quite a bit of “use”.


 
Lol. Indeed. That thing still sees a lot of use. Sometimes I’ll just lock the doors and pass out for old times sake.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Indeed. That thing still sees a lot of use. Sometimes I’ll just lock the doors and pass out for old times sake.



Pass out next to the wood stove and then wake up two hours later with your throat so dry you can’t swallow. I know those days.


----------



## tree MDS

Started cutting on this job at 11:30 or so after a leisurely mid morning start of equipment moving, chipper greasing and saw filing. Was actually only back here to take some limbs off the big spruce in front of the lift, wasn’t sure I’d even reach the pine, figured it for climbing. Real nice when that happens.


----------



## gorman

I gotta start looking at on of those. I can’t for the life of me find someone to step up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Our yard in Los Angeles got hit by the fire there,,


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Our yard in Los Angeles got hit by the fire there,,View attachment 765433
> View attachment 765433
> View attachment 765434
> View attachment 765435
> View attachment 765436
> View attachment 765437
> View attachment 765437


Oh that's not good!!!!! But somehow your cones survived? No matter what I do I seem to kill cones but yours get set on fire and they look brand new? 

Did you loose the shop? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## STIHL the BEST

no tree to big said:


> Oh that's not good!!!!! But somehow your cones survived? No matter what I do I seem to kill cones but yours get set on fire and they look brand new?
> 
> Did you loose the shop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I noticed the cones too. Strange. They do look better than some of ours...

Crappy deal!

I hope the insurance doesn’t drag it’s feet replacing the equipment.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Oh that's not good!!!!! But somehow your cones survived? No matter what I do I seem to kill cones but yours get set on fire and they look brand new?
> 
> Did you loose the shop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Shop is ok, funny about the cone tho,,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

STIHL the BEST said:


> I noticed the cones too. Strange. They do look better than some of ours...
> 
> Crappy deal!
> 
> I hope the insurance doesn’t drag it’s feet replacing the equipment.



We should be fine, also we have several yards in socal, I am in the San Diego branch, weird about the cones,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Oh that's not good!!!!! But somehow your cones survived? No matter what I do I seem to kill cones but yours get set on fire and they look brand new?
> 
> Did you loose the shop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I was gonna say I wonder if the hitch pins are still safe to use, but figured it was in poor taste.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I gotta start looking at on of those. I can’t for the life of me find someone to step up.



It’s another great tool to have for our work. If you do look into them and have any questions I can help you with, just pm me your number or whatever. I’d be glad to tell you what I can.


----------



## Jester3775

My heart goes out to you jefflovstrom , not sure how I would deal with that...


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> My heart goes out to you jefflovstrom , not sure how I would deal with that...



Thank god for insurance is all I can say. Scary indeed!


----------



## gorman

Damn Jeff. I didn’t even think about ya when I heard of that fire in the news.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> It’s another great tool to have for our work. If you do look into them and have any questions I can help you with, just pm me your number or whatever. I’d be glad to tell you what I can.



Thanks. I gotta install a new walkway and then have the kitchen redone before I can get away with another “purchase”.


----------



## gorman

It took a while but I’m finally starting to get the hang of this thing. It’s really about the placement of the chipper so that you have room on one side of the feed tray to back to the side of it and pivot. 

I was always hell bent on getting the chipper as close as possible to the work but with this machine proximity no longer matters. Gotta have that pivot spot and if it’s gonna be in a lawn you gotta have one or two sheet laid out for it.


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful Ash takedown ruined by the rain. My stump guy was right there too, but by that time it was raining and about to get worse. Oh, well,, was still a sweet day. Finish up tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Cut and toss, baby!!


----------



## hitoppa

Hi Guys. Question...bout to spring for a puddle jumper like Stubs but buying a diesel. I know most of you guys use single buckets and I have about 30 years to my first bucket of 2 manners. I can put a 661 in there and can put 500 lbs or more of wood in there too if nec. How do you handle even putting a 200 in there or do you put the scabbords outside the bucket? Also I know Paul you had trouble buying Stubs from Schmidy...anyone had problems recently. Can't find my truck anywhere else. Thanks


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Hi Guys. Question...bout to spring for a puddle jumper like Stubs but buying a diesel. I know most of you guys use single buckets and I have about 30 years to my first bucket of 2 manners. I can put a 661 in there and can put 500 lbs or more of wood in there too if nec. How do you handle even putting a 200 in there or do you put the scabbords outside the bucket? Also I know Paul you had trouble buying Stubs from Schmidy...anyone had problems recently. Can't find my truck anywhere else. Thanks



Too bad you didn’t get a chance to tell them to hold off on the white paint!!

Lol, sorry, had to.


----------



## tree MDS

I can fit in a one man bucket with a 395. I never really thought about it, just do it. It works. Far as wood goes, you need to adjust the bucket and then slowly “hinge” (tear) the log onto the rim while holding it with your left arm (if right handed). Then fanagle you way to the controls and move the piece to wherever you’re going to drop it (if you need to move). There’s no putting the piece in the bucket with you. Hope that makes at least some sense. 

As far as SM goes... they always do seem to have something or another to catch our eye, don’t they? I think that’s part of their deal. I would just say go check it out and then double check it. Drive it/fly it (over center especially) yourself. Don’t take their “word” for anything. That’s about all I can say. Oh, and crawl underneath and make sure their squirrels haven’t eaten the hyd. lines. They must have a lot of squirrels or big rats there. Lol. 

Good to hear from you, Hitoppa!! Post some pics if you get it!!!


----------



## gorman

You crazy if you’re trusting your life in a schmittys bucket.


----------



## hitoppa

Its got 3500 total hours on it and 20,000 miles. Not much damage you can do that is not apparent with that little use on it. Buy that same bucket somewhere else and it it way more expensive.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> I can fit in a one man bucket with a 395. I never really thought about it, just do it. It works. Far as wood goes, you need to adjust the bucket and then slowly “hinge” (tear) the log onto the rim while holding it with your left arm (if right handed). Then fanagle you way to the controls and move the piece to wherever you’re going to drop it (if you need to move). There’s no putting the piece in the bucket with you. Hope that makes at least some sense.
> 
> As far as SM goes... they always do seem to have something or another to catch our eye, don’t they? I think that’s part of their deal. I would just say go check it out and then double check it. Drive it/fly it (over center especially) yourself. Don’t take their “word” for anything. That’s about all I can say. Oh, and crawl underneath and make sure their squirrels haven’t eaten the hyd. lines. They must have a lot of squirrels or big rats there. Lol.
> 
> Good to hear from you, Hitoppa!! Post some pics if you get it!!!



Thanks Paul. I will miss the "bath tub" but you can't get overcenter without a single manner and I want that now. Keeping my 75 foot Teco. Me and my guy will go over it with a fine tooth. And yeah I have used the old put em on the rim of the bucket a million times but nice to dice up small pieces into the bucket when too far over the roof to get past the gutter with a toss. I love that tracked lift you got but that must have cost a hundred thousand. I am way over due for a new one but so many things I want. About $70 k is it for me.


----------



## Jed1124

hitoppa said:


> Thanks Paul. I will miss the "bath tub" but you can't get overcenter without a single manner and I want that now. Keeping my 75 foot Teco. Me and my guy will go over it with a fine tooth. And yeah I have used the old put em on the rim of the bucket a million times but nice to dice up small pieces into the bucket when too far over the roof to get past the gutter with a toss. I love that tracked lift you got but that must have cost a hundred thousand. I am way over due for a new one but so many things I want. About $70 k is it for me.



I wish that lift cost $100k. That extra 20’ sure is spendy......


----------



## Jed1124

But worth it....


----------



## hitoppa

20' is a big fkn deal sometimes. 92' will get almost any tree when you think you can take 20 or 30 feet above the lift and butt hitch it to the trunk, cut it off and let it hang and then slice it up while hanging. Or pick it up with a/my crane.


----------



## tree MDS

Yep. It’s worth it. This is basically my day to day bucket now. I usually have a handsaw tied in there or whatever else. But I’m completely used to running this thing every day now and love it.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Thanks Paul. I will miss the "bath tub" but you can't get overcenter without a single manner and I want that now. Keeping my 75 foot Teco. Me and my guy will go over it with a fine tooth. And yeah I have used the old put em on the rim of the bucket a million times but nice to dice up small pieces into the bucket when too far over the roof to get past the gutter with a toss. I love that tracked lift you got but that must have cost a hundred thousand. I am way over due for a new one but so many things I want. About $70 k is it for me.



$160,000 for the lift, plus the trailer was like $6800 on top of that. I wouldn’t recommend anyone buys one though. Total rip off. Wink, wink. Lol


----------



## hitoppa

Best looking one out there or atleast what I've seen. Kudos.


----------



## gorman

I did a job for a guy who’s friend owns a tree service in CT. Older fellow, but he says his buddy bought a CMC83 years ago and loved the lift... until the computer pooped the bed. Then bought the same one you have and never looked back. 

It’s nice there tread on the floor of the platform so your bedtime slippers don’t scuttle all over the place. 

I’m still having terrible trouble hiring. Can’t get anyone to come on board. I tried one guy out who seemed interested but never texted me back. I can’t pay someone 20 an hour who has entry level skills. I’d have to bump my guy up then. So what does that leave me with to leverage them to cdl-up? I’d have to off 22-25 for someone who can’t climb. 

Not only myself, but many economists see an recession on the horizon. Maybe not next year but soon and when that happens wtf am I going to do if I have a weekly payroll of 2k for two guys?


----------



## tree MDS

I’m trying to fit a lifetime of equipment purchases in before that next recession ever even has a chance to think about it. That’s my plan anyway. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Of course I’m no economist...


----------



## tree MDS

I just interviewed a young climber (if that’s what you’d consider what aspy does). I think in the end what it came down to was his skills weren’t as valuable as he figured they would be here. Plus, like you said, he seemed totally disinterested in ever getting his CDL (probably a pothead). Sure wanted top pay for those line trimming skills though. Same old story. Thank god I don’t have any real need for a climber.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> $160,000 for the lift, plus the trailer was like $6800 on top of that. I wouldn’t recommend anyone buys one though. Total rip off. Wink, wink. Lol



Did you look at the 89’ Tracked Lift? Curious how it would compare with the Ommi.

At 90k we’re probably going to wind up with the 72’ Aborist by Tracked Lift. That extra 20’ sure would be nice though.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Did you look at the 89’ Tracked Lift? Curious how it would compare with the Ommi.
> 
> At 90k we’re probably going to wind up with the 72’ Aborist by Tracked Lift. That extra 20’ sure would be nice though.



They do say “Arborist” on the side.

lol


----------



## John Barnes

Elm removal and some stump grinding. I broke my jaw and had to play catch up. Injury was not tree related or anything cool.


----------



## tree MDS

Beautiful day doing some storm damage down on a lake. Tree service of the future was lookin good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

Had crummy day today. Bid on a removal real tight quarters on the edge of a road JUST outside the MAD's of a residential service drop on one side, a house on the other only maybe 3ft of swing room from the closest limb. And fiber/comms lines on the road side. bid it high knowing it was gonna be a PITA got the call last week I beat the bid of one of the big outfits but just barely. 
So show up this morning, road flagging company showed up shortly after and shut the road down so we could start work. Set a TIP in the highest crotch. tree looked healthy enough from the outside to climb boy was I wrong. 
Started spuring up to the first fork get about 15' up and gaff peeled a huge chunk out, no big deal. Reset made two steps up and another big chunk peeled out on the other side.

My trainee seen me gaff out and asked if all was good, told her ya not exactly, give me a minute to assess before I go any further. 

So I re set yet again up but this time it just didn't feel right setting in sortta like stepping on foam or loam ground. So decided to descend and re evaluate the plan of attack.

Get feet about 6' from ground and sloop both gaffs came out, loaded my line with about a foot' of slack in it and snapped the crotch I had set my line through.

No injurys, thankfully. Decided this tree was not getting climbed by me. Called the client *township* gave them the bad news and the supervisor met me onsite to see for himself. 

We shut down the site sent the flagging crew home, unfortunately I took a loss on job *still gotta pay for the flagging the crew*but town is one of my biggest clients so a bit lost on one job will get made up over time.

The tree itself looked sick but still sturdy enough to climb from the outside, unfortunately that was a lesson learned, thankfully without any serious injury. I am sure there's someone reading this that would have kept climbing it but I tend to err on the extreme side of caution. Don't make as much money but my kids only have me so can't really take unneeded risks.

Offending tre
e


----------



## DSW

nscoyote said:


> View attachment 767590
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 767591



Doesn't look too bad from my tiny screen but the guy who put hands on it and puts his life in it makes the call, it's that simple for me. 


I've heard stories of people who couldn't climb a step stool giving advice on tree work. 

Nah sir.


----------



## DSW

gorman said:


> I’m still having terrible trouble hiring. Can’t get anyone to come on board. I tried one guy out who seemed interested but never texted me back. I can’t pay someone 20 an hour who has entry level skills. I’d have to bump my guy up then. So what does that leave me with to leverage them to cdl-up? I’d have to off 22-25 for someone who can’t climb.




Cost of living is pretty low around here, $20 and up is livable if it's full benefits/insurance.

I just think this upcoming generation would rather be plugged in and sitting down. No matter the pay.

That a ground position or climbing?


----------



## gorman

DSW said:


> Cost of living is pretty low around here, $20 and up is livable if it's full benefits/insurance.
> 
> I just think this upcoming generation would rather be plugged in and sitting down. No matter the pay.
> 
> That a ground position or climbing?



Ground


----------



## tree MDS

Looks like I finally landed a full time climber/bucket operator. starts in a couple weeks.

Finally.


----------



## Griff93

So are we going to make a betting pool on how long he lasts?

I have a guy coming to talk to me tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Griff93 said:


> So are we going to make a betting pool on how long he lasts?
> 
> I have a guy coming to talk to me tomorrow.



Yeah, I know, right!! 

We’ll see. This kid has already helped me out here and there over the last five or six years, so we both have an idea what we’re getting into. 

I’m willing to give it an honest try, that’s all I can do. If it doesn’t work I’ll just keep doing everything myself like I’ve been doing forever anyway. Lol. 

Good luck with your interview!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I know, right!!
> 
> We’ll see. This kid has already helped me out here and there over the last five or six years, so we both have an idea what we’re getting into.
> 
> I’m willing to give it an honest try, that’s all I can do. If it doesn’t work I’ll just keep doing everything myself like I’ve been doing forever anyway. Lol.
> 
> Good luck with your interview!



At least you know what you’re buying. 99% of new hires, especially “climbers” blow smoke up your rear. 

I got a guy trying out today. Can’t wait to see what comes in.


----------



## tree MDS

I’ve been “trying out” this scrawny little puke for the ground this week. Kid makes me absolutely sick just watching him. It’s like a combination between a little girl and a very old man. And I’ve never seen anything move so slow in my entire life!! Boot thirty after today.


----------



## hitoppa

The scrawny puke probably would look like treeman of the year had not you got a call from a "climber bucket" champion lol.


----------



## hitoppa

Trying to get this guy to come in for $15/hr. Stud.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> I’ve been “trying out” this scrawny little puke for the ground this week. Kid makes me absolutely sick just watching him. It’s like a combination between a little girl and a very old man. And I’ve never seen anything move so slow in my entire life!! Boot thirty after today.


That is one funny as heck and easily relatable description ! (like a combination between a little girl and a very old man)


----------



## tree MDS

Griff93 said:


> So are we going to make a betting pool on how long he lasts?
> 
> I have a guy coming to talk to me tomorrow.



Haha. He never even got started. Sounds like his current employment offered him more money to stay. so he's doing that (with winter coming and all). 

That's okay. It was a nice thought. Back to the tard heap. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> View attachment 768094
> Trying to get this guy to come in for $15/hr. Stud.



Prolly whip you right into shape!


----------



## gorman

That’s typical. I tried out a new guy yesterday. Lots of experience but he twisted his back around 10:30 and had to sit in the truck the rest of the day. I checked a reference and his work history is riddled with no-shows every week. 
In other similar news, my old slacker worker who lost his bed pan cleaning union job. Now I have him again unfortunately. If I can get him to not show up with red eyes in the morning I think this can work. 
Also had a new guitar amp come in the mail and the ******* I bought it from didn’t include the foot switch for switching channels. Stuck in clean mode and that isn’t going to do me any good since I’m not serenading a church service.


----------



## hitoppa

That’s typical. I tried out a new guy yesterday. Lots of experience but he twisted his back around 10:30 and had to sit in the truck the rest of the day.

Ruh Roh....Work Comp claim :-(


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Haha. He never even got started. Sounds like his current employment offered him more money to stay. so he's doing that (with winter coming and all).
> 
> That's okay. It was a nice thought. Back to the tard heap. Lol.



He didn't have the vision of the Tree Service of the Future I guess


----------



## tree MDS

He has it. That’s why he wants it. It’s just the typical constraints pulled him back in. You know the deal. 

Someone good is coming my way eventually. I’m not that worried till then. I already have the best of the best seven days a week.


----------



## hitoppa

Lots of good people have come my way in this my 50th year in the tree biz...lots...until they weren't good. And another good one awaits at the end of a Craigslist ad. Got a good one now, and smart. Hope they stay and I can ad another one. But if they don't, I will keep making good $ and the biggest benefit from this job...health. I live in a neighborhood with Dr.s lawyers, judges, airline pilots, business owners. Why? Because I am good at what I do...real good. 70 yrs old this year I will still out work every one of you.


----------



## tree MDS

Look at you driving the Ghostbusters rig!!

I have a couple old pics from back in the day. I should see if I can dig something out tomorrow (supposed to rain).


----------



## tree MDS

Why would anyone wanna out work anyone? I don’t get it?


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Look at you driving the Ghostbusters rig!!
> 
> I have a couple old pics from back in the day. I should see if I can dig something out tomorrow (supposed to rain).



It is raining....let's see em.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Look at you driving the Ghostbusters rig!!
> 
> I have a couple old pics from back in the day. I should see if I can dig something out tomorrow (supposed to rain).



Are these pics or acid etchings?


----------



## tree MDS

All I got at the moment are these gratuitous pics of today’s job.


----------



## hitoppa

All I can say today is...


----------



## treebilly

did a bit of mek ing around yesterday morning. I left the ground at 8 am and that was the second to last log being loaded at 11:20 am. Damn am I glad I hired him for this removal.


----------



## tree MDS

Old school, baby!!


----------



## tree MDS

The old equipment. Lol. The last one is dark but you can see the early days of chipping into two trucks.


----------



## tree MDS

Roping red oak wood in July of 2005. So legit. Just saying...


----------



## tree MDS

Some pre EAB ash removal..


----------



## tree MDS

So there.


----------



## tree MDS

Florida treework at 18. Sorry about the lack of ppe lol. And no, I’m not the one with the mullet.


----------



## dbl612

treebilly said:


> View attachment 768851
> View attachment 768852
> View attachment 768853
> 
> did a bit of mek ing around yesterday morning. I left the ground at 8 am and that was the second to last log being loaded at 11:20 am. Damn am I glad I hired him for this removal.


spectacular mat job. looks like it was laid out with laser.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> spectacular mat job. looks like it was laid out with laser.



Eh, it’s okay. I seen better... lol


----------



## bck

Mr. MDS. How is the new diesel bandit holding up? Specifically the diesel engine ?


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> View attachment 768851
> View attachment 768852
> View attachment 768853
> 
> did a bit of mek ing around yesterday morning. I left the ground at 8 am and that was the second to last log being loaded at 11:20 am. Damn am I glad I hired him for this removal.



Nice. I’m curious what your mech guy gets for a rate?


----------



## hitoppa

Great pictures.


----------



## treebilly

16x24 had 24 sheets of 3/4. Knowing the customer I wanted zero impact. It was cross layered for added support. After using a blower to fluff the lawn, you couldn’t even tell we were there. 
On the rate per hour. Let’s just say I’m comfortable paying it for the time saved.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Mr. MDS. How is the new diesel bandit holding up? Specifically the diesel engine ?



Pretty good so far. Only have a little under 500 hours on her so far though. I guess time will tell. She is a beast (JD 173).


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Great pictures.



Thanks, bud! I had fun looking at them. I had forgotten about a lot of them. 

The FL one is awesome. It looks like a blue collar album cover.


----------



## Jester3775

treebilly said:


> View attachment 768851
> View attachment 768852
> View attachment 768853
> 
> did a bit of mek ing around yesterday morning. I left the ground at 8 am and that was the second to last log being loaded at 11:20 am. Damn am I glad I hired him for this removal.


Thanks for sharing, looks awesome. I think I need one of those Mek things !


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Pretty good so far. Only have a little under 500 hours on her so far though. I guess time will tell. She is a beast (JD 173).


Good to hear. I’m looking at a new chipper and the gas motors just don’t cut it!


----------



## hitoppa

If you're gonna do a lot of crane work you need a 200 plus hp diesel. Boom em right into the chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> If you're gonna do a lot of crane work you need a 200 plus hp diesel. Boom em right into the chipper.



Mine seems to somehow sneak by on the occasional crane job. I think there’s a chipper pic in here somewhere.... lol just sayin.


----------



## jzack605

Did a walk through this morning to put together a proposal for a big PHC client for my sales rep. Owner had three sweetheart young black labs that were way too friendly, especially considering they were obviously eating their own **** with the goatees to show it. Had me running in circles away from them.  Normally it’s a nice bonus when the clients pets are outside and friendly.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> Nice. I’m curious what your mech guy gets for a rate?



The closest guy to me gets 2k for an 8hr day portal to portal.


----------



## gorman

Jed1124 said:


> The closest guy to me gets 2k for an 8hr day portal to portal.



What boon does he have?


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> What boon does he have?



Palfinger. It came in real handy when we had tornado damage in May of 2018. I think it’s 90’-95’.


----------



## treebilly

This guy has pk65 (I think that’s what they refer it as). Somewhere like 102’-112’ range. He’s still kinda new to the game but I’m happy. Some things could’ve went faster on both ends but that comes with time. I’ve really never worked with a mek before (well I took a great three day class) and he’s still fairly new on it. It was bid for two 10 hour days conventionally until the home owner added no equipment on the driveway. We we’re done in six hours total. His rate is $375 an hour and a 4 hour minimum. I had him for 3 hours and 40 minutes.


----------



## gorman

The only problem I see with getting a truck like that is you have to only do work that is worth while for a truck like that. You can’t really leave it sitting for a couple days a week. One day maybe but pruning jobs will get put to the back burner after a purchase like that.


----------



## treebilly

Yeah he’s feeling it. I know a lot of pruning jobs are being farmed out now. I know the guy that’s getting them and he is grateful. It’s what he prefers to do anyhow. Turning into a nice symbiotic relationship. Hope I just chose the right big word for that as I’m an uneducated hack according to a lot of the snooty people I’ve met.


----------



## treebilly

By my calculations, he needs 6 days a month to cover all his cost for that month for that truck. 
He’s a go getter and works his ass off. Well now he walks around and plays real life video games


----------



## gorman

In my area there are not many options for guys who crane trees. It’s either a 23-33 ton stick for 150 an hour (three hour min) or 2100 a day for 55 to 70 ton. So getting a big crane is a pain cause you have to organize two or three jobs and not clean up right away and leave some logs. Not the most professional looking. 
I tried another tree company once just for their crane and they snaked the job from me. 
There’s a good market for my area for a truck like that but it’s too much an investment for me.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Well now he walks around and plays real life video games



This is the part I don’t know if I could handle. I don’t know if it would really feel like treework to me anymore at that point? But then again, time wears us all down eventually, and I suppose it’d be nice to still be kicking some ass when it really starts to catch up with me.


----------



## treebilly

Yeah I’m starting to feel it a bit at 41. I’ve done tree work for 24 years, 6 days a week. Plus an 8 year stint doing concrete work while still doing trees. I ache most mornings worse than when I went to bed. Doing crane work even as a climber could prolong my career immensely. Owning a mek might give me a heart attack but I could go on for a real long time before my body would break down.


----------



## Oldmaple

I'm at 38 years for doing tree work, mostly climbing plus some bucket work since I bought one three years ago. Never did crane work, just watched it when I got the chance. Would like to see a tree-mek in action. Thinking it might be my last year, still enjoy the tree work, running the business not so much. Only chronic pain I have is in my hands and some ringing in my ears. Pretty lucky I guess.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice day for killing scrawny little dead ash trees. Just me and my ground dude. So nice having zero tail swing working next to a house like this. Driveway was sweet too with a nice spot to swing brush in with my mini... er,, Giant.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

tree MDS said:


> Nice day for killing scrawny little dead ash trees. Just me and my ground dude. So nice having zero tail swing working next to a house like this. Driveway was sweet too with a nice spot to swing brush in with my mini... er,, Giant.
> View attachment 770156
> 
> View attachment 770157
> 
> View attachment 770158
> 
> View attachment 770160



Looks like groundie is still throwing logs over the shoulder......not enough plywood to get the giant-mini to the drop zone? Or maybe hes bored? Or training?


----------



## tree MDS

WmTreeCo. said:


> Looks like groundie is still throwing logs over the shoulder......not enough plywood to get the giant-mini to the drop zone? Or maybe hes bored? Or training?



Lol. That dude is an animal. 

House is dug into the backside of a steep hill that doesn’t really dry out (and we had a lot of rain recently) just beyond the lift, so not worth even trying to bring anything up there (think swamp). I might bring my tractor to winch a few logs down to grappling range. But is easiest just to make piles and then grab them and chip later. These are small piles but we had some huge ones going. 60” boss grapple picks entire pile up without leaving a stick and gently places on chipper tailgate, then feeds. All whilst chatting on the bluetooth from my climate controlled enclosed cab. The whole thing is a rather European, tea sipping type affair really (think Tree Service of the Future). Lol.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

let my trainee get her first climb in today approx. 65' up 3 funny looking trees owned by a private individual but they needed an inspection and we are the only ones around that climb and have the proper gear for it.


----------



## motorhead99999

I witness a knickleheaded greenhorn ram our cherry picker through a brand new 3068 nine light man door


----------



## tree MDS

Tractor worked sweet to winch things into reach of grapple. Its not everyday I use both machines, but when I do it’s pretty slick. This is just brush, but we had 35’ logs coming off the plywood road and into chipper. Was actually fun. 

I’m starting to get used to mid morning starts (by the time everything is set up and what not) and then just annihilating everything in sight.


----------



## gorman

Dead ash removal. Left the wood but I forgot how the dust makes me gag.


----------



## hitoppa

Anybody looking for a real sharp ground doggie there is one available out here in Cinci....


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Tractor worked sweet to winch things into reach of grapple. Its not everyday I use both machines, but when I do it’s pretty slick. This is just brush, but we had 35’ logs coming off the plywood road and into chipper. Was actually fun.
> 
> I’m starting to get used to mid morning starts (by the time everything is set up and what not) and then just annihilating everything in sight.
> View attachment 770666
> 
> View attachment 770667




My chipper would love to chomp on that load. Where is the old tractor and slip scoop?


----------



## no tree to big

hitoppa said:


> Anybody looking for a real sharp ground doggie there is one available out here in Cinci....View attachment 771166


Is he still employed by you? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hitoppa

No he is long gone. In the summer I had been telling him not to shoot so high with the Wraptor anchor line. He did not listen and I was in front yard and went in back when he started up on it. I got to the tree and heard what sounded like a loud gun shot. We both knew what that was and he gunned the Wraptor. I would have rappelled were I him. The stem he was attached broke and he was free falling at about 65 feet. He tried to grab another limb with his arm pit but that tore out too. I thought I was looking at a dead man falling but at about 3 feet from the ground his climbing line snagged on something and he slowed to a stop. He was all scratched up...but alive.

Think he probably schit his pants as he had to take the rest of the day off and called his girlfriend to pick him up. I finished that tree and the schit he broke and did the huge pin oak for dead wood next to it too. Cleaned em both up by myself. *****.

I could tell stories about this guy for an hour but not worth the breath. Amazing he isn't dead tho.


----------



## gorman

Shorts? Two different colored socks? Send him packing.


----------



## no tree to big

Sad thing is if he had a cdl we would gladly hire him 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

I just started a new kid today. No experience with trees (yet) but class A CDL holder at 19 years old, which is pretty impressive. So far he seems like a good kid. Too soon to tell really though, obviously. Time will tell. I hope it doesn’t go the usual way. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Sad thing is if he had a cdl we would gladly hire him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I just saw that post come in as I was typing mine. lol


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Anybody looking for a real sharp ground doggie there is one available out here in Cinci....View attachment 771166



God... he looks like one of those Bartlett wannabe arborist nerds. Lol

That must be what they do when they’re not talking bs to people about how precious and irreplaceable their ratty assed trees are.


----------



## tree MDS

Some hard core arboristing today.


----------



## hitoppa

Too bad that wild thing can't walk around on its rigs like a space movie it looks like it should be in


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Some hard core arboristing today.
> View attachment 771700
> 
> View attachment 771701
> 
> View attachment 771702
> 
> View attachment 771703



Do you still have that Terex and the porty lift? Tell me about that truck after Stubs?


----------



## treebilly

Having a recovery day after being in Pittsburg for five days. Learned a lot. Met a lot of good people.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Do you still have that Terex and the porty lift? Tell me about that truck after Stubs?



Yeah, I have the lift and the terex. That pic was yesterday. We ran out of height with the bucket and had to grab the lift for the top and whatever else the bucket couldn’t reach (I ended up using it to bring the trunk down to flopping height too). It would’ve been a pita to climb even if we wanted too.. and it was cold as hell.

What did you want to know about the bucket?


----------



## hitoppa

Looks to be an elevator? Also is that an International...DT 466? New? 4x4? Did you hit the lottery? You have always had nice stuff but...just sayin.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Looks to be an elevator? Also is that an International...DT 466? New? 4x4? Did you hit the lottery? You have always had nice stuff but...just sayin.



Yes, elevator. Was new a couple years ago or so. It’s a 2018. 75’ work height. International 7400, Cummins ISL (wet sleeved) 330hp. 4x4 with Allison 3500. 6.17 gears (lower of the two options for towing). It pretty mean. Tows everything I pull with it.

No lottery, just workie.

And thanks for the compliment on the equipment. I been trying.


----------



## motorhead99999

I set trusses with my jib I built a couple weeks ago


----------



## dbl612

motorhead99999 said:


> View attachment 772095
> View attachment 772096
> I set trusses with my jib I built a couple weeks ago


nice size building


----------



## motorhead99999

dbl612 said:


> nice size building


40 x100x 17. I finished a 60x140x20 full interior package in half of it last week. Kind of depressing I build these monster garages but only have a 24x32 at my house.


----------



## treebilly

How do you like those hybrid posts? Are they less cost than a standard treated?


----------



## motorhead99999

treebilly said:


> How do you like those hybrid posts? Are they less cost than a standard treated?


A 24’ laminated column like above is $13 cheaper than a treated 6x6. We use them because they are Lot straighter and truer than a 6x6. Only thing that sucks is they measure 4 1/4” by 5 1/4 so any window boxes or door jambs etc. you have to rip a 2x6 to 5 1/4


----------



## treebilly

Thanks and great info as I’m looking to build a 40x60x16 next year. Slowly gathering information. Don’t want to make the wrong choices


----------



## motorhead99999

treebilly said:


> Thanks and great info as I’m looking to build a 40x60x16 next year. Slowly gathering information. Don’t want to make the wrong choices


No problem. Any more questions just ask I’m happy to answer them


----------



## tree MDS

Pulled that oak stick over yesterday with the ram. Ran the rope through a pulley and back to one of those huge rings the rams have on front with a double bowline. I figured backing down a hill a few feet in 4 low with an automatic was pretty failsafe. Worked awesome.

Been a long time since I’ve pulled anything with a truck. Being able to communicate through the headsets makes it an entirely better situation.

That tree was like dust in the middle (kinda creepy). Loading it with the giant was a breeze anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

Back to EAB patrol. Needed something to keep warm today. It didn’t work,,not by a long shot.

F’n forgot to clip by chin strap with my liner on and off went the whole deal. Broke the mic on my mint tufftalk lite. Grr. Not the best day, but could be worse, so shouldn’t complain. 

New kid is doing good anyway. Been having him drive the ram with the big chipper so far.


----------



## gorman

Took out four trees, one was an oak split and hung up in a nearby blackgum. Homeowner added on another tree so the day worked out pretty good. Way too cold for this time of year though.


----------



## motorhead99999

gorman said:


> Took out four trees, one was an oak split and hung up in a nearby blackgum. Homeowner added on another tree so the day worked out pretty good. Way too cold for this time of year though.


I ran a roof today in 9 degree weather and 15 mph winds. That’s cold lol


----------



## gorman

I stepped in a pile of dog doo so big today I noticed my foot was super heavy before i smelt it.


----------



## tree MDS

Put another relatively short day in on this thing by the time I got a couple more trucks down there (and in the process dodged the coldest of the morning air). We got it by the throat now though. F’n thing.

Fun doing a big tree old school though. Keeps the skills sharp.


----------



## tree MDS

Pretty fun one in the end.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Put another relatively short day in on this thing by the time I got a couple more trucks down there (and in the process dodged the coldest of the morning air). We got it by the throat now though. F’n thing.
> 
> Fun doing a big tree old school though. Keeps the skills sharp.
> View attachment 772848
> 
> View attachment 772849


work harder not smarter


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> work harder not smarter



Eh.. that job covers my mid month payments. Was actually pretty easy.. even with my caveman equipment. Good experience for the guys too (a little exercise never killed The MDS either). Not saying a crane wouldn’t have been sweet though. Just wasn’t in the cards this time.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Eh.. that job covers my mid month payments. Was actually pretty easy.. even with my caveman equipment. Good experience for the guys too (a little exercise never killed The MDS either). Not saying a crane wouldn’t have been sweet though. Just wasn’t in the cards this time.


When you finish cutting down all the dead ash in your area, think your new equipment will be paid off?


----------



## gorman

My backs out


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> When you finish cutting down all the dead ash in your area, think your new equipment will be paid off?



That all depends on how long the extra work from the ash trees lasts. I’m not banking on that by any means. I do have a shorter and longer term plan as far as paying stuff off goes. We’ll see how it goes. Would be nice.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> My backs out



Sorry to hear that, bud! Wtf! Seems like you’ve had a tough run lately, no?


----------



## gorman

1. Gotta climber to sub for tomorrow. 
2. Got a bitchin wizard walking stick to lean on.


----------



## treebilly

another day another dollar. my office view today


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> 1. Gotta climber to sub for tomorrow.
> 2. Got a bitchin wizard walking stick to lean on.



This is what I carry sometimes. You can take it on a plane too. https://www.ebay.com/p/8009504330?i...xLnvv5AzGdqQUzBvvDxKKXt-Ua7Dbq0BoCWPoQAvD_BwE


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> This is what I carry sometimes. You can take it on a plane too. https://www.ebay.com/p/8009504330?i...xLnvv5AzGdqQUzBvvDxKKXt-Ua7Dbq0BoCWPoQAvD_BwE



Haha. Yeah,, cool cane!!


----------



## hitoppa

you can take a full swing on a telephone and it doesn't even dent let alone break. The hook has a very sharp point on it. I had a Kabar knife in VNam and have one now. Top shelf.


----------



## hitoppa

Been out every working day since I got it. And used 4x4 just about every day. Real hilly around this virginity.


----------



## hitoppa

whooopin up on some mean ole jap maples....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfzqy_Cv3rM


----------



## tree MDS

Very nice, Hitoppa!! 

Looks great all lettered up. Congrats!


----------



## tree MDS

I actually liked my Smitty’s white bucket. It looked clean, like the surgeon of the outfit. Lol


----------



## hitoppa

Doin some high endin today Paul. No high end lawn riding just yet here tho. Just started pouring rain so bye bye.


----------



## hitoppa

Front end of the property.


----------



## treebilly

Did your Chevy come with those mirrors or did you have to order those? Mine has some tiny little minivan size mirrors that are almost irritating when I have a trailer. If you bought them aftermarket, would you mind sharing a link?
Also I’m viewing from my phone. Is that a 2500 or 3500? I’m thinking of going heavier on my next truck but not sure if it’s worth it with the single rear wheel


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Well besides boring engineering work most of the day, I went out to play with my saws and make sure a few started after they had completely cooled down, and nothing wanted to run right, even my always reliable ones. I started nearly all my saws, and most required several more pulls than usual to start, and several didnt want to idle or they bogged down when I gassed them.

It has been a little colder lately, but not too bad, and I start my saws regularly and only use pre-mixed gas. I'm not sure what was going on with them.


----------



## hitoppa

treebilly said:


> Did your Chevy come with those mirrors or did you have to order those? Mine has some tiny little minivan size mirrors that are almost irritating when I have a trailer. If you bought them aftermarket, would you mind sharing a link?
> Also I’m viewing from my phone. Is that a 2500 or 3500? I’m thinking of going heavier on my next truck but not sure if it’s worth it with the single rear wheel



I have bought a new 3500 3 times every last 6 years. They seem to come with better stuff. Mirrors also have turn sigs in them. I put bigger tires on all of them because I plow and tow heavy schit (15k chipper) and they just look better imo. Duallys would get in the way of weaving between trees with trailers and plowing and they just aren't needed treebilly, I don't think.


----------



## hitoppa

Freudianfloyd said:


> Well besides boring engineering work most of the day, I went out to play with my saws and make sure a few started after they had completely cooled down, and nothing wanted to run right, even my always reliable ones. I started nearly all my saws, and most required several more pulls than usual to start, and several didnt want to idle or they bogged down when I gassed them.
> 
> It has been a little colder lately, but not too bad, and I start my saws regularly and only use pre-mixed gas. I'm not sure what was going on with them.


Too many non Stihls imo.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

hitoppa said:


> Too many non Stihls imo. View attachment 774839


Two of the Stihls were struggling to start too, one is practically brand new. It must be a full moon.


----------



## hitoppa

Try to stay with the Pro line of Stihls. Flooding them?


----------



## jzack605

tree MDS said:


> Pretty fun one in the end. View attachment 773123
> ]


Do you tow that articulating loader or cart it in the back of the truck it’s behind?


----------



## tree MDS

jzack605 said:


> Do you tow that articulating loader or cart it in the back of the truck it’s behind?



I tow it with split tilt deck Cam trailer (16,001 gvwr). Works out really nice.


----------



## mattfr12

motorhead99999 said:


> View attachment 772095
> View attachment 772096
> I set trusses with my jib I built a couple weeks ago


Do you build these for a living? I’m right outside of Pittsburgh pa looking for around 60x80. We maxed out other place out


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I maxed out mine too. I’ll take a 100x120, please.


----------



## motorhead99999

mattfr12 said:


> Do you build these for a living? I’m right outside of Pittsburgh pa looking for around 60x80. We maxed out other place out


I do but we have so much work local I don’t think we will be going out of town any time soon.


----------



## tree MDS

I can’t really get into starting too much with turkey day coming up. I think I’m just gonna ambush the guys with full on firewood splitting/stacking (a tree guy with no firewood!!??) and equipment maintenance.

Been picking away at the maintenance thing, but the chipper needs it’s 500 hr oil change and new blades installed, etc. The big one also is the elevator bucket needs grease before winter sets in. Hopefully it’s warm enough later that the grease flows through those tubes. Hate that job. 

We greased Spidey in the shop the other day. That was nice. Obviously the rotation had to be done outside, but everything else we could get indoors. That’s gonna do wonders for keeping on the maintenance schedule with that this winter. Love that thing.


----------



## tree MDS

Slip scoop, baby! (Just for you, Dave) Tractor really is a firewood beast, though. Loading a cord of wood in my old one ton is a breeze this way. Hard to even imagine the old way anymore (one stick at a time).


----------



## jzack605

Today was an interesting one. A cherry removed in a Brooklyn backyard, the only access was through the apartment. I wasn’t on the removal part but they had to drag the brush carefully through the apartment and to the curb side.

Me and one other guy went in to grind the stump a few days later. We had to rent a small (too small for the stump but the only option) walk behind grinder to get it down to grade. Our route with the machine was down a few steps, awkward turn, wheel through apartment, MAYBE 1/8” on either side of wheel going through door frames and had to remove the window and lift through window. The stump was full of rocks and a metal plate to keep things even more interesting.


----------



## jzack605

.


----------



## no tree to big

jzack605 said:


> Today was an interesting one. A cherry removed in a Brooklyn backyard, the only access was through the apartment. I wasn’t on the removal part but they had to drag the brush carefully through the apartment and to the curb side.
> 
> Me and one other guy went in to grind the stump a few days later. We had to rent a small (too small for the stump but the only option) walk behind grinder to get it down to grade. Our route with the machine was down a few steps, awkward turn, wheel through apartment, MAYBE 1/8” on either side of wheel going through door frames and had to remove the window and lift through window. The stump was full of rocks and a metal plate to keep things even more interesting. View attachment 776121
> 
> View attachment 776122


I've wondered about jobs like this. we've done some where you have to go through a school but that's completely different... 
Would it be better to to bring in one of those lil homeowner chippers and chip the small stuff in the back and only have to worry about wheeling a garbage can through the house vs dragging brush? Obviously the chipper would actually have to chip a branch bigger then 1/2" diamiter efficiently... 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jzack605

I thought about that too, but there’s still the challenge of getting that piece of equipment in and if it’s worth adding the extra step of chipping where the tree stood and hauling that chipped debris through the apartment and into a truck.

dragging brush was probably the wrong term to use. the crew that did the removal walked the bigger pieces through and smaller stuff in landscape bins. From what I heard it worked out excellent.


----------



## gorman

Getting ready to do a couple small pruning jobs with my rocksteady worker. His older brother (39 years old) refuses to work on Saturday because that his Pokémon day. Lol. The kids that see him in the parks must think he’s a pedo or something.


----------



## tree MDS

My new kid reserves his Saturday’s for jiu jitsu. Lol. That would be all fine except he’s just a big, lazy, dumb, worthless pansy. Lol

A little more firewood today before the storm and then back to trees as soon as the dust clears.


----------



## gorman

That’s a way better excuse


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That’s a way better excuse



Yes, I don’t really know what this Pokémon is, but I get that it’s really really queer and lame and creepy. Jiu Jitsu definitely a better excuse than that. Not all that much better really though..


----------



## treebilly

Not the worst excuse I’ve heard. Tell him to learn the combat form or he’s just playing grab ass with a bunch of guys.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Not the worst excuse I’ve heard. Tell him to learn the combat form or he’s just playing grab ass with a bunch of guys.



Haha. We were already figuring the grab ass part is why he’s so into it.


----------



## tree MDS

Got two huge “cords” of wood stacked in the shop just in time for the snow. Well, we split and loaded the last one in the storm, but it wasn’t bad. Me and non jui jitsu actual worker kicked ass (as usual). 

I fixed my favorite old school bad ass 372 too. Was a good day.


----------



## Griff93

I had this guy follow me home. We already have one of these but having a spare is better, right? This crane barely fit on this trailer. It's been sitting for about 5 years and needed some work when it was parked. Hopefully after a few repairs we'll be able to put this one into service as well.



2019-12-04_07-49-41 by Griffin93, on Flickr



2019-12-04_07-50-54 by Griffin93, on Flickr



2019-12-04_07-50-14 by Griffin93, on Flickr


----------



## Ben84

Chipper found this treasure in an arborvitae trunk yesterday. The drum is mangled. Thank good the knife didn't make it through the chute or housing....


----------



## Jester3775

Ben84 said:


> Chipper found this treasure in an arborvitae trunk yesterday. The drum is mangled. Thank good the knife didn't make it through the chute or housing....


That sucks pal, not looking forward to the repair bill I bet...


----------



## tree MDS

Damn. Man, sorry to see that!! One of my biggest equipment related fears. I wonder wtf that thing was? 

That’s definitely a concern with these bigger chippers being able to chip entire trunks/logs. Sometimes if a tree looks funky I’ll run my saw up and down it length wise to at least say I gave it my best effort. Sometimes I’ll just skip chipping even 12” stuff if it looks sketchy. I always feel like everybody is due eventually and it’s inevitable, though. Just a nasty part of the business. Poor chippers! 

Let us know how that goes money wise if you can. I’ve heard horror stories, but don’t even wanna go there. I suppose it’d be nice to know though.


----------



## Ben84

Worst part is, we just had that drum rebuilt about two years ago, had some cracked welds in it, and resurfaced the knife pockets, put new bearings on drum and handful of other stuff in the process. Had roughly $7k into that, not counting labor we did ourselves. If I remember right, a brand new drum from bandit was almost 8k alone. 
No idea what that chunk of metal was. Last couple feet of trunk was too big to chip, so I cut in three slabs about 8" each, very last one had that right in the middle. 
Already been talking to local bandit dealer last couple weeks about getting a new 19xpc. So much for trading this in on it.....


----------



## gorman

That does suck. At least you couldn’t see it so you can’t blame yourself.


----------



## dbl612

Griff93 said:


> I had this guy follow me home. We already have one of these but having a spare is better, right? This crane barely fit on this trailer. It's been sitting for about 5 years and needed some work when it was parked. Hopefully after a few repairs we'll be able to put this one into service as well.
> looks like a clean tms300. detroit or cummins?
> 
> 
> 
> 2019-12-04_07-49-41 by Griffin93, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2019-12-04_07-50-54 by Griffin93, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2019-12-04_07-50-14 by Griffin93, on Flickr


----------



## tree MDS

Headed out to one of my local jobs up the road this morning. Nice commute up and around the corner. Took out a bunch of trees behind the building there. A couple red pines in the mix. Don’t see too many of those anymore.


----------



## Griff93

Cummins. Both of mine are Cummins. 14L non turbo. At some point in probably going to swap in an ntc350 or ntc400 with the appropriate transmission.


----------



## jzack605

That tracked lift is so damn cool.


----------



## gorman

Every year around this time I realize I can’t take my bucket on the snow then spring comes and i mysteriously forget. We shoveled a path for the truck into a back yard the other day and by the time I got to cutting I was pooped. We then got stuck in the level driveway because people don’t shovel or plow when they can just drive over it and pack the snow into ice. 
That lift is becoming more and more appealing


----------



## dbl612

Griff93 said:


> Cummins. Both of mine are Cummins. 14L non turbo. At some point in probably going to swap in an ntc350 or ntc400 with the appropriate transmission.


gotta be turbo


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Every year around this time I realize I can’t take my bucket on the snow then spring comes and i mysteriously forget. We shoveled a path for the truck into a back yard the other day and by the time I got to cutting I was pooped. We then got stuck in the level driveway because people don’t shovel or plow when they can just drive over it and pack the snow into ice.
> That lift is becoming more and more appealing



Yeah, it did good in the snow (on level ground). That was its first snow, so we’ll see how the rest of it goes. I know I’m gonna seriously be careful before even considering any sort of hill.

The learning curve/ integration of all this new equipment has been stressful at times (putting it mildly lol). I feel pretty confident now with the experience I’ve gained with the lift and Giant this year. Now I’m ready to just go out and make some money for a few years.


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of the learning curve, I just finally got together all the new roof panels for the Giant. I’m looking forward to shoveling some dirt over that bit of unpleasantness. Lol.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Back to EAB patrol. Needed something to keep warm today. It didn’t work,,not by a long shot.
> 
> F’n forgot to clip by chin strap with my liner on and off went the whole deal. Broke the mic on my mint tufftalk lite. Grr. Not the best day, but could be worse, so shouldn’t complain.
> 
> New kid is doing good anyway. Been having him drive the ram with the big chipper so far.
> View attachment 772558


Nice! You're still at it how you liking that new chipper?


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Nice! You're still at it how you liking that new chipper?



What’s up, man!!? How you been? 

I love that chipper (so far anyway)! Got 506 hours on it now (just did knives and oil, so I noted it) and no major issues. Thing is a total beast.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> What’s up, man!!? How you been?
> 
> I love that chipper (so far anyway)! Got 506 hours on it now (just did knives and oil, so I noted it) and no major issues. Thing is a total beast.


I’ve been killing it this year! EAB is at its peak around here so lots of work. My little 12” chipper is getting too small so I’m Demoing this bad boy. It’s a gasser though, got a crane job I’m going to put it to the test.

Good still see you kicking it!! Love the new additions to your setup!


----------



## gorman

I was happy I didn’t have to deal with this metal-riddled log.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> View attachment 779038
> 
> I’ve been killing it this year! EAB is at its peak around here so lots of work. My little 12” chipper is getting too small so I’m Demoing this bad boy. It’s a gasser though, got a crane job I’m going to put it to the test.
> 
> Good still see you kicking it!! Love the new additions to your setup!



Thanks. Yeah, I don’t know if I’d let them talk me into a gas jobber. The impression I got was that they don’t really make much on the Diesel engines, and they just try and sell guys on the gas cuz it’s a lot cheaper and easier to make a sale. That and the under CDL thing with the gas. It’s still no diesel, no way. The feed system on those things is mind boggling, though! I got mine with the welded gate and the bumper things that make machine feeding easier (forget what they call them). I do have to have a guy keep an eye out backing into a steep driveway, but it’s not too bad and worth it in my opinion.

Glad to hear you’re doing well too! EAB is in full swing here as well. I think some people think I’m crazy for buying all this new stuff, but with all the dead trees around, I figure is there ever gonna be a better time to try and get a little somewhere? Like Jerry said “sometimes the cards aren’t worth it to have, if you don’t lay em down”.


----------



## tree MDS

I jumped on the opportunity to grease the bucket today. It’s been over the two month interval time wise, but we haven’t been using it nearly as much since I got the lift. Definitely wanted to catch it before the real evil of winter sets in. I figured with it being warm yesterday and like 55 today, even though it was raining, it was the last prime opportunity for the grease to flow nicely with the cold coming back tonight. Was a good call. Things went well despite the usual profanity laced mother****ing and grease flying everywhere. Lol, kinda par for the course with that project. I am getting a little better at it though, but that elevator is still just a pita.


----------



## bck

NCTREE said:


> View attachment 779038
> 
> I’ve been killing it this year! EAB is at its peak around here so lots of work. My little 12” chipper is getting too small so I’m Demoing this bad boy. It’s a gasser though, got a crane job I’m going to put it to the test.
> 
> Good still see you kicking it!! Love the new additions to your setup!


Get the best used diesel you can and call it a day


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I don’t know if I’d let them talk me into a gas jobber. The impression I got was that they don’t really make much on the Diesel engines, and they just try and sell guys on the gas cuz it’s a lot cheaper and easier to make a sale. That and the under CDL thing with the gas. It’s still no diesel, no way. The feed system on those things is mind boggling, though! I got mine with the welded gate and the bumper things that make machine feeding easier (forget what they call them). I do have to have a guy keep an eye out backing into a steep driveway, but it’s not too bad and worth it in my opinion.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re doing well too! EAB is in full swing here as well. I think some people think I’m crazy for buying all this new stuff, but with all the dead trees around, I figure is there ever gonna be a better time to try and get a little somewhere? Like Jerry said “sometimes the cards aren’t worth it to have, if you don’t lay em down”.
> View attachment 779117


Is that a Tier 4 final? My salesman keeps telling me these diesels are constantly throwing codes and shutting down do to the emissions. I have a tier 4 in my DW 1050 mini and haven't had one issue with it. Im not at all sold on a gas engine but I don't mind beating up the demo a little and that infeed table is must on a machine like this. 

Jerry was a smart man in some aspects


----------



## tree MDS

Tier 4 final. Your salesman is full of ****. I have had one issue with mine to speak of and it was just a code that Deere was concerned with when I called about it. Something was causing it to run rough at idle. I didn’t even notice. I can find out exactly and get back to you. It’s in the shop now (coincidentally) but it’s just a cold leak in the coolant system that got worse (hopefully). I think it’s just a hose on the coolant return, but I’d have to take the whole hood off to get at it and it’s under warranty, so I just dumped it off for Deere to deal with (still have my 250).

My bucket has all that crap too and no issues (other than fuel filters plugging from bad fuel when I first got it) in almost 1000 pto hours.

I can’t speak for cat, but that has been my experience so far with the Deere and Cummins in the bucket. Like I said, salesman always have their own agenda. I never just buy whatever they have handy. Lol


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I don’t know if I’d let them talk me into a gas jobber. The impression I got was that they don’t really make much on the Diesel engines, and they just try and sell guys on the gas cuz it’s a lot cheaper and easier to make a sale. That and the under CDL thing with the gas. It’s still no diesel, no way. The feed system on those things is mind boggling, though! I got mine with the welded gate and the bumper things that make machine feeding easier (forget what they call them). I do have to have a guy keep an eye out backing into a steep driveway, but it’s not too bad and worth it in my opinion.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re doing well too! EAB is in full swing here as well. I think some people think I’m crazy for buying all this new stuff, but with all the dead trees around, I figure is there ever gonna be a better time to try and get a little somewhere? Like Jerry said “sometimes the cards aren’t worth it to have, if you don’t lay em down”.
> View attachment 779117


gas chippers are just a problem waiting. will never replace the durability of a diesel chipper


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Tier 4 final. Your salesman is full of ****. I have had one issue with mine to speak of and it was just a code that Deere was concerned with when I called about it. Something was causing it to run rough at idle. I didn’t even notice. I can find out exactly and get back to you. It’s in the shop now (coincidentally) but it’s just a cold leak in the coolant system that got worse (hopefully). I think it’s just a hose on the coolant return, but I’d have to take the whole hood off to get at it and it’s under warranty, so I just dumped it off for Deere to deal with (still have my 250).
> 
> My bucket has all that crap too and no issues (other than fuel filters plugging from bad fuel when I first got it) in almost 1000 pto hours.
> 
> I can’t speak for cat, but that has been my experience so far with the Deere and Cummins in the bucket. Like I said, salesman always have their own agenda. I never just buy whatever they have handy. Lol


----------



## bck

dbl612 said:


> gas chippers are just a problem waiting. will never replace the durability of a diesel chipper





tree MDS said:


> Tier 4 final. Your salesman is full of ****. I have had one issue with mine to speak of and it was just a code that Deere was concerned with when I called about it. Something was causing it to run rough at idle. I didn’t even notice. I can find out exactly and get back to you. It’s in the shop now (coincidentally) but it’s just a cold leak in the coolant system that got worse (hopefully). I think it’s just a hose on the coolant return, but I’d have to take the whole hood off to get at it and it’s under warranty, so I just dumped it off for Deere to deal with (still have my 250).
> 
> My bucket has all that crap too and no issues (other than fuel filters plugging from bad fuel when I first got it) in almost 1000 pto hours.
> 
> I can’t speak for cat, but that has been my experience so far with the Deere and Cummins in the bucket. Like I said, salesman always have their own agenda. I never just buy whatever they have handy. Lol


Totally agree. My dealer had a gas morbark they tried really hard to sell me. Thank got my instincts kicked in, I almost bought it. Just didn’t seem right though and glad I didn’t. I called another morbark dealer and asked about the new diesels and they said they’ve had zero issues in their two rental units. Most issues are operator error, like not filling the DEF fluid. 
Like MDS said, the dealers are going to try and sell what the have sitting in the lot. They already bought it from the manufacturer. 
Time will tell, but I think the gas chippers will come and go and quickly loose value once it’s off the lot. The tier 4 final has only been in off road equipment for a couple of years. If the technology isn’t ironed out yet it will be eventually. Plus the new tier 4 diesels are impressive power houses!


----------



## bck

Also, a new gas chipper costs more than a diesel did a couple of years ago. WTF, dealers and manufactures are pushing them because they are making very healthy profits. 
And sales men are just salesmen. Most of them have no experience out in the field. Don’t be fooled by them.


----------



## gorman

Bought a 462 this afternoon. Gotta set the computer tomorrow morning


----------



## NCTREE

It’s an impressive chipper by far but yes I’m still skeptical of a gas engine, they are too new to know the longevity. The cost of a diesel is a good 20k more so the gas alternative does look enticing an seems like an easy sell for a dealer.


----------



## gorman

This new saw rips. Same power as the 461 but much much lighter. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## mattfr12

Ben84 said:


> Chipper found this treasure in an arborvitae trunk yesterday. The drum is mangled. Thank good the knife didn't make it through the chute or housing....


Dude that's a nightmare. I had a pin off a clevis once, and a decorative flower pot holder get in before and luckily only chip blades. Im terrified we are gonna loose a blade on a 20xp or 2090. I honestly try not and chip the bottom 10ft of any trunk wood because of this. A good metal guy can probably work some magic with that drum.


----------



## epicklein22

Ben84 said:


> Worst part is, we just had that drum rebuilt about two years ago, had some cracked welds in it, and resurfaced the knife pockets, put new bearings on drum and handful of other stuff in the process. Had roughly $7k into that, not counting labor we did ourselves. If I remember right, a brand new drum from bandit was almost 8k alone.
> No idea what that chunk of metal was. Last couple feet of trunk was too big to chip, so I cut in three slabs about 8" each, very last one had that right in the middle.
> Already been talking to local bandit dealer last couple weeks about getting a new 19xpc. So much for trading this in on it.....



Give landmark machinery in Michigan a call. They can fix your drum. 


Also, if anyone needs chipper parts....landmark knows their stuff about all brands of chippers and most of it is in stock. Prices are good too.


----------



## Ben84

epicklein22 said:


> Give landmark machinery in Michigan a call. They can fix your drum.
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone needs chipper parts....landmark knows their stuff about all brands of chippers and most of it is in stock. Prices are good too.



Thanks. They do nice work, actually had them do some work on it a few years ago, it had a bunch of cracked welds on the knife pockets, they re did all the work on it, balanced afterwards, etc great customer service too. I think @Trevor B is on here once in a while.


----------



## Ben84

Got a morbark m15 to demo tomorrow. Has 174? Perkins on it. It's a 2017 model, low hours but priced right. Anyone have any input/ opinions? Hardly see morbark chippers around here at all, but since they bought out rayco, the local rayco rep deals with them now too.


----------



## gorman

2017 is when I heard they addressed the issue with cracks forming in the metal on the chipper body. Should be good.


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> It’s an impressive chipper by far but yes I’m still skeptical of a gas engine, they are too new to know the longevity. The cost of a diesel is a good 20k more so the gas alternative does look enticing an seems like an easy sell for a dealer.



Yeah, I ran across some paperwork from my chipper the other day. They itemized the JD 173 at $34,450. The JD was like $3500 more than the cat - down from something like $7000 more at one point a few years back. So the Deere wasn’t as pricey an upgrade as even the dealer thought. (This was all two years ago)

I wanna say that gas jobber was like 16k. I think that’s when I was like “wait a minute... you just said it was a 350 chevy, how the hell can it cost 16k”!!?? Lol. I forget what they said, but obviously there’s more profit getting spread around on the 350’s (at least that’s the impression I got). 

Then there’s the torque of a 350 Chevy vs a big diesel. There’s no way a gas engine can hold a candle to the diesel. Chips all puking out the end of the chute...


----------



## tree MDS

So I just finally got my chipper back from Deere. Turns out Superior or bandit put on a hose made of the wrong material coming out the bottom of the coolant bottle. They said it wouldn’t compress so couldn’t be tightened anymore. (Sounds weird, I know). While they had the hood off they found that two plugs had worked their way out of the pollution muffler thingy, so was leaking there. I guess they’ve seen this before with the chippers. Guy says they’ve stayed in once they put them back. Fixed that and did a complete regen for me (just to clear all codes). All warranty work so far. Just FYI on the new engine experience.


----------



## bck

Ben84 said:


> Got a morbark m15 to demo tomorrow. Has 174? Perkins on it. It's a 2017 model, low hours but priced right. Anyone have any input/ opinions? Hardly see morbark chippers around here at all, but since they bought out rayco, the local rayco rep deals with them now too.


Is it a tier 4 ? I just bought a 2014


----------



## bck

There are still low hour tier 3 / 2 diesels out there. I wouldn’t be afraid of tier 4 but the price is out of control. Period. By the time you pay all the finance and state tax... Get a line of credit set up and hop on the nicest low hour machine you see. They go quick but they’re out there.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Is it a tier 4 ? I just bought a 2014



What'd ya get?


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> What'd ya get?


2014 M15R. CAT 142 hp


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> 2014 M15R. CAT 142 hp



Nice.

I can see what you're saying about the whole used chipper deal. I guess it depends on how you look at things and where you're at, etc. I looked at the new chipper like "hell, it's only 10 or 15k more than I paid for my 5500 ram chip truck, so that seems reasonable enough". I mean guys buy super duty fords all the time for plowing and just let them rot out after ten years or so. You look at it that way and the chipper doesn't seem that pricey - at least not to me. Plus it's a key piece of equipment.


----------



## gorman

bck said:


> 2014 M15R. CAT 142 hp



Watch out for those shafts shearing off. Everyone I know who runs a morbark has to deal with the infeed and drum shafts snapping.


----------



## no tree to big

Yup our 2013 15" broke a shaft and our 2015 15" lost both feed wheels about 3 months apart this season the the lower broke probably from having that huge ass motor hanging on it and the top actually tore out of the drum the shaft was fine bit there is so little surface area to attach the shaft to the drum. We enlarged that mounting plate so hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bck

no tree to big said:


> Yup our 2013 15" broke a shaft and our 2015 15" lost both feed wheels about 3 months apart this season the the lower broke probably from having that huge ass motor hanging on it and the top actually tore out of the drum the shaft was fine bit there is so little surface area to attach the shaft to the drum. We enlarged that mounting plate so hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I’ve read they’ve had problems. I was hoping it was just the earlier models. Sounds like it’s not. How many hours are on hours yours?


tree MDS said:


> Nice.
> 
> I can see what you're saying about the whole used chipper deal. I guess it depends on how you look at things and where you're at, etc. I looked at the new chipper like "hell, it's only 10 or 15k more than I paid for my 5500 ram chip truck, so that seems reasonable enough". I mean guys buy super duty fords all the time for plowing and just let them rot out after ten years or so. You look at it that way and the chipper doesn't seem that pricey - at least not to me. Plus it's a key piece of equipment.


I totally agree. Depends on where you are in business. It is a key piece of equipment and you may be better suited to absorb the added cost than a smaller operation. That’s the tough part with chippers right now. $60k is sort of the upper limit for a chipper. At least to me.The diesel option puts it over the top. And it’s tough to justify that added cost


----------



## bck

gorman said:


> Watch out for those shafts shearing off. Everyone I know who runs a morbark has to deal with the infeed and drum shafts snapping.


And the drum shaft?!!!!!


----------



## no tree to big

bck said:


> I’ve read they’ve had problems. I was hoping it was just the earlier models. Sounds like it’s not. How many hours are on hours yours?
> 
> I totally agree. Depends on where you are in business. It is a key piece of equipment and you may be better suited to absorb the added cost than a smaller operation. That’s the tough part with chippers right now. $60k is sort of the upper limit for a chipper. At least to me.The diesel option puts it over the top. And it’s tough to justify that added cost


Our older one lost the drum shaft at about 4k hours it's up to almost 7k now. Other then that it's been fairly reliable couple water pumps, alternator, wheel bearing (I think improper bearing packing was the culprate same "mechanic" 2 separate machines both failed...) we had the feed wheel drive chain break several times I'd recommend having master links and tools handy it's a couple min fix if you are prepared. 

The newer one had its feedwheel issues around 3k hours I'm up to about 3600 hrs now. 

Now I will say we run them hard. Stuffing whole crane picks and feeding with a grapple truck on a fairly regular basis. These chippers have seen thousands of dead elm and ash trees which is pretty abusive if you ask me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

bck said:


> And the drum shaft?!!!!!



Yes. But the shafts are removable if i remember correctly. Not like Vermeer where if the shaft is damaged on the drum you need a whole new drum


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> Yes. But the shafts are removable if i remember correctly. Not like Vermeer where if the shaft is damaged on the drum you need a whole new drum


Yes shafts are removable ours was not pleasurable to remove one bit tho. I know there was as day of heating the drum/componants and pounding with a sledgehammer. I'm sure morbark has some huge hydraulic press designed for it but we did not, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bck

no tree to big said:


> Our older one lost the drum shaft at about 4k hours it's up to almost 7k now. Other then that it's been fairly reliable couple water pumps, alternator, wheel bearing (I think improper bearing packing was the culprate same "mechanic" 2 separate machines both failed...) we had the feed wheel drive chain break several times I'd recommend having master links and tools handy it's a couple min fix if you are prepared.
> 
> The newer one had its feedwheel issues around 3k hours I'm up to about 3600 hrs now.
> 
> Now I will say we run them hard. Stuffing whole crane picks and feeding with a grapple truck on a fairly regular basis. These chippers have seen thousands of dead elm and ash trees which is pretty abusive if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ok, I feel better now. 3000 hours isn’t too bad. How do you like them? Sounds like they’re working out well.!


----------



## tree MDS

Finally did something today. Set up right in a leach field. Pretty tall pine. Someone used it for target practice and it was leaning towards the house. Lift was all over it, like white on rice, baby!! Lol.


----------



## flushcut

More spider ****.


----------



## tree MDS

Went a little old school to get the wood out as my giant is still in the shop. The Deere is pretty nice to work with too. I goes just high enough to dump over the side of good old Jefferson too, which is key. Nice not to have to worry about putting it on its side either.


----------



## gorman

Shredded the drive belt on our chipper last week. Got a new one on after much torching of bolts and we’re trying to get the tension down. First day it was way too loose, then much better and it started slipping after some stretching. Tomorrow it should be good.


----------



## jzack605

@tree MDS @flushcut and anyone else who may know:

do you reckon those tracked lifts could take the place of a bucket truck? I know it’s an added piece of equipment to tow to a site but it’s way more versatile in some situations from what I can tell.


----------



## flushcut

I don't think a lift will replace a bucket, but a lift is all I run now. A lift has better access, less impact, more compact, and is half as fast ): as a bucket.


----------



## tree MDS

flushcut said:


> I don't think a lift will replace a bucket, but a lift is all I run now. A lift has better access, less impact, more compact, and is half as fast ): as a bucket.



What kind of lift are you running? Have you run an Omme to compare it to speed wise, etc? 

I’m pretty happy with mine all around. I have nothing to compare it to though. 

The two speed solenoid thingy on the engine died the other day (just died adjusting the tracks), which kind of sucks (only low idle). I have to wire it open in the high position till they can get out here.


----------



## flushcut

Running a CMC 72hd arb pro. I don't think it is quite as fast as an Omme but I am not a fast paced production kind of guy. The functions are smooth so it's fast enough. No real issues so far, knock on wood. I love the thing!


----------



## tree MDS

Got everything back together finally. I even cleaned the giants interior. A little bit more maintenance on a couple things, but I’ve given pretty much everything some love. Time to kill some already dead ash trees tomorrow.


----------



## flushcut

I miss the ash but I am glad I don't have to work them any more, 90% gone here. Dusty mother fuggers.


----------



## epicklein22

Snagged a Ditch Witch SK850 to replace my Bobcat MT55. Welded a mounting plate to the branch manager grapple off the mt55 (bobcat uses their own mounting plate vs the universal found on most other minis) and I’m good to go.

Very happy that I went with the bigger motor in the sk850/sk1050, versus the 24hp that comes in the sk752/sk800. Not lacking any power with the 33hp turbo yanmar.


----------



## tree MDS

More spider action.  This little bastard leaner and another tree next door to finish up a four day job. Occasional weekend home for this guy.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Traded my MS290 that was burnt up and converted to an MS390 for a Ruger SR9c in box with two mags. I had about $100 in the saw total, so not too bad of a deal.


----------



## gorman

Started a job today. We got there and it rained yesterday and the water was running under the ground. 18” of topsoil and then it’s ledge. So we had to work around a puddle.


----------



## tree MDS

I bet that arbor trolley is handy when you need it. Seems like it’d be perfect for bringing that cut and toss sized limb wood to the chipper. 

I finally bought a log dolly a couple years back and immediately realized I should’ve bought something more like the trolley (when I saw the guys loading it laying down). I guess you kind of need both really when you get into the bigger wood.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I bet that arbor trolley is handy when you need it. Seems like it’d be perfect for bringing that cut and toss sized limb wood to the chipper.
> 
> I finally bought a log dolly a couple years back and immediately realized I should’ve bought something more like the trolley (when I saw the guys loading it laying down). I guess you kind of need both really when you get into the bigger wood.



I’ve had it about nine years and it’s a great investment. You have to be careful of water settling in the holes where the stakes go. If it freezes it will bust the square stock. 

This this is great for pieces of wood 4-14” in diameter cut to 6-8’ long. One guy can load about five hundred pounds on the thing with some cutting and then transport it with little effort AS LONG AS YOU’RE NOT GOING UP ANY GRADE HILL. The second you hit a hill you need a second guy to push while you pull or say **** it and get a mini. 

The brush can be stacked on it as long as you have the patience to cut it up and then throw heavier logs on top to smoosh it down and consolidate. That is usually the best way to forward if the drag is very long.


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. Yeah, that’s what the guys said about the log cart, okay till you hit any sort of incline.


----------



## epicklein22

Channeling my inner Tree MDS, rigged this storm damaged, leaning maple right into the chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

A little bigger ash today. Started cutting on this at like 11:00 by the time we got all set. Not bad for six hours. Finish tomorrow.


----------



## gorman

Got this thing done by noon while it was snowing out. 
Then headed over to get a jump start on these two monster red oaks that have to be completely climbed, rigged down, and ditch witched out.


----------



## tree MDS

Got snowed on all morning getting set up (had to grease rotation on lift too, etc., usual bs). That’s alright, good day to burn up doing that. Started cutting at like 2:30 - 3:00 and still got a load of chips out. Easy breezy now that we’re set up.

That hitch we had made for the giant was a thing of beauty getting that chipper back there. Would’ve been complete hell without it.


----------



## epicklein22

Picture doesn’t do it justice, but I had Grace Tree’s Omme stretched way out New Year’s Eve. Easy 30’ or so. Not gonna be able to do that with a CMC.


----------



## tree MDS

Showing the Hilljacks up in Goshen how we do. 

I think we got “coal rolled” a couple of times. Lol


----------



## gorman

Finished this job today. About two days in. Filled up the container twice with wood and it all had to get witched out on mats. Went to dump the first load and lost control of my new truck and started sliding sideways down a steep hill. Diff lock got me out.


----------



## treebilly

Got to pretend I was in the PNW today


----------



## tree MDS

I get to take a day “off” after our recent mini roll. Cold as hell out there anyway. Finished that willow just in time.

Still way backlogged (didn’t do much in December so that didn’t help) and have estimates to do as we speak. I have to start thinking about getting some more help out here this year. Specifically another tree cutter and ground guy. It’s getting a little ridiculous. I’m by no means looking to hang up the harness, but something needs to give.

I have a new third guy now I’ve been trying out. At first I thought he was just trying to be annoying or whatever, but it slowly dawned on me that he’s just that dumb. I mean there’s no other way to put it. I feel bad for yelling at him now. I really do. It’s just when someone is standing in what would be my blind spot behind the loader and I tell them to move several times through the headset, and they still won’t move (while I’m trying to lift heavy things on ice next to my lift), then it’s time for some good old fashioned yelling, I mean wtf! I may not be perfect, I’m just glad I’m not a retard. Omg...

The best was his quote after getting screamed at “I was trying to be safe, braw... safety, braw”. Lmao. Holy ****ing moron...


----------



## woodfarmer

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 784910
> View attachment 784911
> Channeling my inner Tree MDS, rigged this storm damaged, leaning maple right into the chipper.


That upsets me so when I see good firewood going into the chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

woodfarmer said:


> That upsets me so when I see good firewood going into the chipper.



If you were closer I would’ve been glad to dump this at your place!


----------



## mikewhite85

Ouch.

Misjudged my notch so we GRCS'd it back. Put a bit too much tension and it snapped back on my right hand. Somehow the customer got a shot at the exact moment of impact.

I felt light-headed and nauseous and needed to take a 5 minute breather.


----------



## hitoppa

$11,300. td couple weeks ago. Cha ching!


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Showing the Hilljacks up in Goshen how we do.
> 
> I think we got “coal rolled” a couple of times. Lol
> 
> Man that is a ton of plyboard there. I been playing that game for so long. I just brought in a big crane sub and he asked me to get him 20 sheets of matting. I rented them for $10 ea and when I took them back I thought why not take a shot and asked if they wanted to sell any of these. They did and I bought 20 at $135. ea. Duradeck I believe in 4x8's. Guar. for life. Wish I did this years ago. Seems I am getting a little smarter each year but the bad news...just about out of years.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> $11,300. td couple weeks ago. Cha ching!
> 
> 
> View attachment 787055
> View attachment 787056



Where’s the tree? MDS confused

Sounds like a nice score, though!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Where’s the tree? MDS confused
> 
> Sounds like a nice score, though!!



Yea, where’s the beef?


----------



## gorman

I doubled up mats on a 60 ton crane a few months ago and it didn’t matter. Sank just the same. Just keeps the crane from getting stuck.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Where’s the tree? MDS confused
> 
> Sounds like a nice score, though!!



4 8k picks under that ivy boys. 50 ton w/ Boom maxed out in reach and weight on the lmi. Perfect set up. Back of house covered in windows. ***** laying all over the roof and house under construction. Not a board bent or window pane broke. The neighborhood brought lawn chairs and set up a gallery on the side lawn. Drone flying over my head. Insurance agent was there and asked me will there be any damage. He watched the whole process of my engineering stems to stand up slowly first instead of just picking them. He was amazed. I thought the whole gang of em was gonna carry me around the hood on their shoulders so many compliments. Pict doesn't do it justice. Not another bucket or tracked unit would have done that job. Would have got in but never got out up embankment.


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> I doubled up mats on a 60 ton crane a few months ago and it didn’t matter. Sank just the same. Just keeps the crane from getting stuck.



You must been using cheapos. He came right in front soggy yard (not even doubled) and not a rut to be found.. These Duradecks are real stiff.


----------



## hitoppa

mikewhite85 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Misjudged my notch so we GRCS'd it back. Put a bit too much tension and it snapped back on my right hand. Somehow the customer got a shot at the exact moment of impact.
> 
> I felt light-headed and nauseous and needed to take a 5 minute breather.



Looks like the ground doggy should have dropped that below you. You be taking more than a 5 minute breather with that.


----------



## tree MDS

Man suit baby!! MDS style. This and it’s other half that fell (just missed the house), down and gone today. Pics say it all. What the MDS is talking about!!


----------



## hitoppa

Wt. pine stickay but bet that cashed in real nice. Nice job and nice being the go to guy to call.


----------



## gorman

Had a close call yesterday. Had a red oak leaning over the house. Easy rig job but once we started rigging out higher branches the stem started flexing weird. To be safe I stopped production and back guyed it to another maple with a z rig self capture. Turned out I was right. About 30’ up the thing was rotten silly.


----------



## Zale

tree MDS said:


> Man suit baby!! MDS style. This and it’s other half that fell (just missed the house), down and gone today. Pics say it all. What the MDS is talking about!!
> View attachment 787282
> 
> 
> View attachment 787285
> 
> View attachment 787283
> 
> View attachment 787284


For another $100, I would tell them to clean their gutters.


----------



## Jester3775

Sometimes a guy doesn't want to waste the time with some of that, thinking it's over kill. Your intelligence won out and it was obviously a good call !


gorman said:


> Had a close call yesterday. Had a red oak leaning over the house. Easy rig job but once we started rigging out higher branches the stem started flexing weird. To be safe I stopped production and back guyed it to another maple with a z rig self capture. Turned out I was right. About 30’ up the thing was rotten silly.


Sometimes a guy doesn't want to waste time with some of that, thinking it's over kill. Your intelligence won out and it was obviously a good call !


----------



## Stonesforbrains

I had a great day having a snowball fight with my 7 year old son running around with him. Last year he wanted to make snow burgers when it snowed!


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> For another $100, I would tell them to clean their gutters.



The MDS don’t do no gutters.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Wt. pine stickay but bet that cashed in real nice. Nice job and nice being the go to guy to call. View attachment 787321



I was able to charge about a grand more than the average day was all (no 12k job lol). Was a nice old guy and seemed kinda helpless, plus I didn’t see a lady of the house anywhere, so I felt bad for him. Thanks to the lift and accompanying equipment (think TSF) it worked out for both of us.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I was able to charge about a grand more than the average day was all (no 12k job lol). Was a nice old guy and seemed kinda helpless, plus I didn’t see a lady of the house anywhere, so I felt bad for him. Thanks to the lift and accompanying equipment (think TSF) it worked out for both of us.



No lady of the house means he gets to relax.


----------



## hitoppa




----------



## hitoppa

Looks like that house been nailed by a tree before and roof patched? Tree on house or any structure around here and instant insurance claim.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Tree on house or any structure around here and instant insurance claim.



That’s the way it works here too. Other half totally missed the house this time, so no dice with the ins. 

Not sure what was up with the patchwork roofing there. He was just another cheapo Casadei Tree customer (new one), so I’m guessing that was just a cheap fix for something leaking. Could’ve been a tree, though. No clue.


----------



## motorhead99999

I shot some grey squirrels, rabbits and some crows. With my 5 year old son. It was a all day project.


----------



## hitoppa

This guy is a serious squirrel hunter...


----------



## tree MDS

We’re seven days into a good sized “commercial” job (working for HOA). I’ll probably almost miss this one when it’s over. Nice traveling to and from one place and stopping at a reasonable hour. It’s definitely a little more “job” than I’d like to be into at this time of year, but what the hell. It’s good work, really. Lot of underbrush and trees were cleared here, now we’re taking the big dead ash and tractor winching them out and sorting them with the giant. Pretty slick.


----------



## tree MDS

Almost done. Ran a little over my estimate, but still a good winter job for us. Plenty more lined up too. It’s going to be spring before the MDS knows it!
I got this cold weather **** down finally.


----------



## tree MDS

The Gi-ant and Jeff doing their thing. Totally bad ass. 19 foot logs, 20’ dump. Nice to be done with this place finally too!!


----------



## hitoppa




----------



## hitoppa

hitoppa said:


> We been keeping real busy too with only 1 dusting of snow all winter and I am glad as I hate plowing. Did a little mod on PJ (Puddle Jumper), put my removable lowering device on, modded the stair to bucket to get more bed space, bought a scale good to 10k and can take weight twice that. If it works out I will probably buy the 20k one. It has a remote hand held bought seperately. Bought some nice rigger boards for the crano, just had a bunch of work done on the one ton (20' F800 in picture)...Finished a bunch of nice smaller jobs and now back to finish the last third of a 35k job. I am old as fk but still just really enjoying it all. Got a great gm which helps a lot. Spring not far off. Cheers all.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> The Gi-ant and Jeff doing their thing. Totally bad ass. 19 foot logs, 20’ dump. Nice to be done with this place finally too!!
> View attachment 791338
> 
> View attachment 791339
> 
> View attachment 791340


Do you sell log lengths? And have you considered a grapple log truck?


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Do you sell log lengths? And have you considered a grapple log truck?



No, I don’t sell log lengths like that. I mean I could’ve with that beautiful load, but didn’t have anyone set up. I ended up trying a place on the way to the dump and they took em for free. Better than paying. There was probably close to four cords in there too. Shame not to be making something off it, but oh well. The reality is it’s waste wood at this point. Piles of Ash logs all over.

I like grapple trucks. The tri-axle ones that dump with the big Cummins and Allison seem like they be just the thing. Just dreaming for now anyway though.

On that thought, I was wondering if you guys think a non dumping rear mount would be better suited for residential work, since you could back into driveways to load, etc.? ..... having a huge dump truck is kind of addictive once you’ve owned one, though...


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> No, I don’t sell log lengths like that. I mean I could’ve with that beautiful load, but didn’t have anyone set up. I ended up trying a place on the way to the dump and they took em for free. Better than paying. There was probably close to four cords in there too. Shame not to be making something off it, but oh well. The reality is it’s waste wood at this point. Piles of Ash logs all over.
> 
> I like grapple trucks. The tri-axle ones that dump with the big Cummins and Allison seem like they be just the thing. Just dreaming for now anyway though.
> 
> On that thought, I was wondering if you guys think a non dumping rear mount would be better suited for residential work, since you could back into driveways to load, etc.? ..... having a huge dump truck is kind of addictive once you’ve owned one, though...



Having a setup like Southbury tree has with the tri-axle mid mount grapple is pretty sweet. He loads logs when he needs to and chips into it with his whole tree chipper or the 19" vermeer, and has the capability to dump obviously. That being said it's a lot of truck, and there's not enough guys willing to do tree work around here worth their salt with a cdl.

As long as Ronnie is in business and is so reasonable why take on the expense?


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> No, I don’t sell log lengths like that. I mean I could’ve with that beautiful load, but didn’t have anyone set up. I ended up trying a place on the way to the dump and they took em for free. Better than paying. There was probably close to four cords in there too. Shame not to be making something off it, but oh well. The reality is it’s waste wood at this point. Piles of Ash logs all over.
> 
> I like grapple trucks. The tri-axle ones that dump with the big Cummins and Allison seem like they be just the thing. Just dreaming for now anyway though.
> 
> On that thought, I was wondering if you guys think a non dumping rear mount would be better suited for residential work, since you could back into driveways to load, etc.? ..... having a huge dump truck is kind of addictive once you’ve owned one, though...


We run a rear mount tandem axle truck. I'd recommend it any day. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hitoppa

pictures


----------



## gorman

We had a rather unpleasant experience two days ago. Subbed a 33 ton for the day and lined up two jobs. The first went flawlessly and got to the second where it was a 38” metal-ridden, nasty black walnut. The ho set up with his neighbor so we could plywood the crane on his neighbor’s front yard. I had previously given a quote for his neighbor for a rotten 24” sycamore and he said “too much”. I think i said $650 with the crane at the same time. 
We set up and the neighbor asks if he can bring some brush and small pieces of wood for us to chip and I say “ok but no roots or dirt”. Start taking big picks because we had a real nice, big landing area and I’m about 3 pick into this walnut when the same douchbag neighbor comes up while I’m in the tree and tells me I’m gonna remove that walnut and a bunch of brush in his back yard for $300. I’m like “no”. He throws a fit and starts swearing telling me “you got that crane already set up it will take you no time, I can throw you off my property if I want”. I think carefully about the consequences of coming down and punching him in his weaselly face. I tell him I’ll do the tree for $400 and no brush because I don’t have time for that garbage. 
We finish the job and leave the place immaculate. Here’s a pic of the second to last pick of that garbage sycamore.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> We had a rather unpleasant experience two days ago. Subbed a 33 ton for the day and lined up two jobs. The first went flawlessly and got to the second where it was a 38” metal-ridden, nasty black walnut. The ho set up with his neighbor so we could plywood the crane on his neighbor’s front yard. I had previously given a quote for his neighbor for a rotten 24” sycamore and he said “too much”. I think i said $650 with the crane at the same time.
> We set up and the neighbor asks if he can bring some brush and small pieces of wood for us to chip and I say “ok but no roots or dirt”. Start taking big picks because we had a real nice, big landing area and I’m about 3 pick into this walnut when the same douchbag neighbor comes up while I’m in the tree and tells me I’m gonna remove that walnut and a bunch of brush in his back yard for $300. I’m like “no”. He throws a fit and starts swearing telling me “you got that crane already set up it will take you no time, I can throw you off my property if I want”. I think carefully about the consequences of coming down and punching him in his weaselly face. I tell him I’ll do the tree for $400 and no brush because I don’t have time for that garbage.
> We finish the job and leave the place immaculate. Here’s a pic of the second to last pick of that garbage sycamore.



Good for you for keeping a cool head. The desire to do damage must have been strong!


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. Boy they can piss you off, can’t they!! They’re all crazy!!! 

I call the giant the “Giant of hate” sometimes because when they’re really pushing it and I get in there and close the door the hate just froths and flows through the comms. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> We run a rear mount tandem axle truck. I'd recommend it any day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Say you get a load with a lot of smaller pieces and chunks in it, how long does it typically take to unload? And how many yards is the truck you’re running?


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Having a setup like Southbury tree has with the tri-axle mid mount grapple is pretty sweet. He loads logs when he needs to and chips into it with his whole tree chipper or the 19" vermeer, and has the capability to dump obviously. That being said it's a lot of truck, and there's not enough guys willing to do tree work around here worth their salt with a cdl.
> 
> As long as Ronnie is in business and is so reasonable why take on the expense?



I’ve seen the Jmac setups like Ben has. Does seem like it would solve some issues (less trucks needed, etc), but at the same time there’s gotta be some sacrifices there. I watched their videos where the tailgate is dragging the chips out behind the truck while dumping. That and if you put small chunks in the front and went to dump, obviously they’d hit the loader. So if that’s case you’re back to offloading with the truck anyway. I don’t know if I like those trucks enough to spend that kind of dough on one. 

I don’t really have any troubles dealing with wood now. I love my wood truck for what it is. It’s just that I know it’s not going to last forever, so thinking ahead. 

The Ronnie thing just seems so 25 years ago. I think I stopped using him when I got my first tractor (maybe used him twice in the last 20 years). Plus I work till 7:00 or 8:00 sometimes and love driving, so the log truck sounds like a good fit. Would definitely need the work lights option. Lol


----------



## no tree to big

I wish I had pics of the truck but I dont at the moment. The body on it is 22 or 23 feet long 8 foot wide give or take a few inches then we have solid sides for 2 feet then 3 foot stakes above that works pretty good for longer logs if you have shorties you need to plan ahead and save anything of length for the edges. Adding solid sides all the way up would be nice tho, But adds weight. If you have a ton of short pieces (firewood) it can be a painful experience to the mind but normally I can offload in 15 mins. A normal load with 4 to 8 foot logs is done in 5 mins. 
Our truck may not be one of those 50+ yard monsters but it makes it more places that have low trees and if you load it nice you are normally pretty close to weight so that is part of our idiot proofing system. Dont give us a truck we can overload. 

I'm not sure how your disposal situation is out there but if you can dump brush free, I'm doubtful, I've seen those nice piles you make for the loader to move those go right In the grapple logs on top and you dont even need a chipper! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester3775

gorman said:


> We had a rather unpleasant experience two days ago. Subbed a 33 ton for the day and lined up two jobs. The first went flawlessly and got to the second where it was a 38” metal-ridden, nasty black walnut. The ho set up with his neighbor so we could plywood the crane on his neighbor’s front yard. I had previously given a quote for his neighbor for a rotten 24” sycamore and he said “too much”. I think i said $650 with the crane at the same time.
> We set up and the neighbor asks if he can bring some brush and small pieces of wood for us to chip and I say “ok but no roots or dirt”. Start taking big picks because we had a real nice, big landing area and I’m about 3 pick into this walnut when the same douchbag neighbor comes up while I’m in the tree and tells me I’m gonna remove that walnut and a bunch of brush in his back yard for $300. I’m like “no”. He throws a fit and starts swearing telling me “you got that crane already set up it will take you no time, I can throw you off my property if I want”. I think carefully about the consequences of coming down and punching him in his weaselly face. I tell him I’ll do the tree for $400 and no brush because I don’t have time for that garbage.
> We finish the job and leave the place immaculate. Here’s a pic of the second to last pick of that garbage sycamore.



Him trying to take advantage of the situation, saying he could throw you off his land after he had agreed for neighbor job would have been hard for me to handle. The urge to come down and ....
Hats off to you for keeping your cool, as business men we cannot always do what we want...


----------



## hitoppa

Feuding neighbors are generally the worst. They are just looking for a payback and the treeman can be the way to get back at them. I removed a huge dead tree I priced to use the neighbor's driveway and had no idea until I got there they were at odds. The removal was completely to the neighbor's advantage being all over their roof.

I took my crane right up in the HO's yard for payback for not telling me this and then I nailed the neighbor in the local Nextdoor forum for being a **** (kitty in this case). Got a lot of experience in zinging people on forums (wink) and as usual I am good for a week, a month or however long they want to play it out. PB is a MF.


----------



## hitoppa

Loader/log trucks are great but it is real hard to find a dump around here that will take that much debris at one time especially big wood.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Loader/log trucks are great but it is real hard to find a dump around here that will take that much debris at one time especially big wood.


 
What do you think about the rear mount can’t dump / behind cab mount dumping thing. Knowing I have the giant and tractor too if needed. I hear the behind cab ones ride better and less stress on frame, etc. The extra reach is obviously sweet with a rear mount though. I just like the thought of having a huge triaxle dump with a Z fold boom tucked behind the cab. Lol.. just dreaming anyway though.


----------



## Freudianfloyd

Pretty busy day for my day off.

1. Installed a new carb on my dad's Stihl trimmer.
2. Rebuilt carb in my dad's Husqvarna trimmer and cleaned spark arrestor.
3. Sharpened chain on my grandpas 041av
4. Sharpened chain on my 034.
5. Did some bucking
Dropped my dads and grandpas saws back off at their houses and my dad handed me a blower to get running for him.
6. Pulled the blower carb apart. Diaphragms are dry so will be rebuilding it.

Decided, that's enough for my day off and went inside to warm up.


----------



## no tree to big

hitoppa said:


> Loader/log trucks are great but it is real hard to find a dump around here that will take that much debris at one time especially big wood.


See that is not a problem here, I have a bunch of places I could dump as many loads as I could haul in a day no questions. Brush logs or chips 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## epicklein22

Brought in a 30 ton crane and a bucket truck for a day to do 4 nasty maple removals. Everything went smooth. Really nice to work with other competent tree guys.


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 792306
> View attachment 792307
> View attachment 792308
> Brought in a 30 ton crane and a bucket truck for a day to do 4 nasty maple removals. Everything went smooth. Really nice to work with other competent tree guys.



I hope you didn’t have to load all that with the ditch witch?


----------



## tree MDS

Damn professional. Nice work!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I hope you didn’t have to load all that with the ditch witch?



Nah, I’m swinging by with my virtual fantasy grapple truck lol


----------



## tree MDS

My old ass is 47 today. My buddy says “47, you made it”. Lol. I guess I did.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> What do you think about the rear mount can’t dump / behind cab mount dumping thing. Knowing I have the giant and tractor too if needed. I hear the behind cab ones ride better and less stress on frame, etc. The extra reach is obviously sweet with a rear mount though. I just like the thought of having a huge triaxle dump with a Z fold boom tucked behind the cab. Lol.. just dreaming anyway though.




I have friends that have the giant loader rear mounted and they can off load logs pretty quick but like said if you have a lot of small stuff you will probably be kicking yourself in the a$$ for not getting the behind the cab with the dump ability, so much easier and quicker. But I always thought a nice 25 to 35 ton crane would come before a kboom. If you got the money after the crane...buy the loader imo. With the crane you can pick any tree apart and you can't with the loader truck usually.


----------



## hitoppa

Happy Birthday Paul.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> View attachment 792570
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends that have the giant loader rear mounted and they can off load logs pretty quick but like said if you have a lot of small stuff you will probably be kicking yourself in the a$$ for not getting the behind the cab with the dump ability, so much easier and quicker. But I always thought a nice 25 to 35 ton crane would come before a kboom. If you got the money after the crane...buy the loader imo. With the crane you can pick any tree apart and you can't with the loader truck usually.



I will be needing another wood truck eventually here, that’s what led me to thinking just do a log truck first, then down the line when I get a knuckleboom crane, that’ll just be the final piece. Till then I need a wood truck most every job, so this would be just a really big (and DOT impervious) one. That’s kinda what I’m after right now. 

But I hear you on a smaller crane. Just not sure That’s the direction I wanna go. Imagine running a grapplesaw truck from a 90’ lift with a log truck (they got remotes for those too now!!) on site.

Not sure I’d be up to a log truck after a new crane. Seems like the crane would pretty much finish me off. Lol.


----------



## no tree to big

Just remember there is a price range below really friggin expensive!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> View attachment 792570
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends that have the giant loader rear mounted and they can off load logs pretty quick but like said if you have a lot of small stuff you will probably be kicking yourself in the a$$ for not getting the behind the cab with the dump ability, so much easier and quicker. But I always thought a nice 25 to 35 ton crane would come before a kboom. If you got the money after the crane...buy the loader imo. With the crane you can pick any tree apart and you can't with the loader truck usually.



that’s a bad ass looking loader right there!!


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Just remember there is a price range below really friggin expensive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Lol. Gotcha.


----------



## hitoppa

no tree to big said:


> Just remember there is a price range below really friggin expensive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



So true.


----------



## gorman

Got smoked in the head today with a dead oak top. Had a tag line pulling it into the woods and I topped it at a about 40’ up. It hit another tree and came back at me and smashed my head on the way down. Hurt my neck but my head is fine thanks to my pfanner. 
Should have been on the backside of that oak and hid behind it.


----------



## tree MDS

I cut an ash “limb” last year that did a similar thing. Was in the woods edge and I tried to dart it down in a hole between some trees closer to the house (stone dead 110’ tree). The branch (40’ or so) darted down and hit the ground butt first, but then came back towards me with the tips. It was taller and I was lower than I realized, and like you said, not hiding behind the tree. Took a pretty good beating on that one. Thought I broke my hand for a couple days. Hit my head too (thankful for my hard hat as well). Bought the lift soon after that. 

We gotta look out for ourselves out there,, sadly I wouldn’t count on anyone else to do it. Lol


----------



## hitoppa

Be careful guys. Gotta ALWAYS play out the worst case scenario. Sometimes you gotta dance with the Grim Reaper...but make sure you are leading.

Saw this today and were I maybe 10 years younger I would be calling my finance guy again...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2663323700558383/


----------



## hitoppa

My color already too.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> My color already too.



it’s gone. What was it?


----------



## Griff93

We have a single axle behind the cab mount grapple truck with a 20 ft dump bed. We run a 12" chipper so anything larger gets hauled via the grapple truck or loaded into the dump bed on our f550. While our grapple truck dumps, we normally unload with the grapple. We haul back to our wood lot. We don't go to the dump. If you dump the bed they leave a long linear load not really a pile. I really like the single axle truck for getting into backyards, etc. Sometimes its a whole lot faster than brining all the wood out with the mini. The downside is its easier to overload it.


----------



## tree MDS

Why such a long pile? Is the dump angle typically not as steep on these trucks as a regular dump? My 20’ international dumps in a fairly decent “pile”.


----------



## tree MDS

Pita little hazard tree.


----------



## no tree to big

It may not be a Giant but it is my new to me Bobby! Comes with a bucket forks and a small push box. Not too bad of a start I dont think.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> it’s gone. What was it?


still there when I click on it...


----------



## dbl612

gorman said:


> We had a rather unpleasant experience two days ago. Subbed a 33 ton for the day and lined up two jobs. The first went flawlessly and got to the second where it was a 38” metal-ridden, nasty black walnut. The ho set up with his neighbor so we could plywood the crane on his neighbor’s front yard. I had previously given a quote for his neighbor for a rotten 24” sycamore and he said “too much”. I think i said $650 with the crane at the same time.
> We set up and the neighbor asks if he can bring some brush and small pieces of wood for us to chip and I say “ok but no roots or dirt”. Start taking big picks because we had a real nice, big landing area and I’m about 3 pick into this walnut when the same douchbag neighbor comes up while I’m in the tree and tells me I’m gonna remove that walnut and a bunch of brush in his back yard for $300. I’m like “no”. He throws a fit and starts swearing telling me “you got that crane already set up it will take you no time, I can throw you off my property if I want”. I think carefully about the consequences of coming down and punching him in his weaselly face. I tell him I’ll do the tree for $400 and no brush because I don’t have time for that garbage.
> We finish the job and leave the place immaculate. Here’s a pic of the second to last pick of that garbage sycamore. so much for diplomacy.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> still there when I click on it...View attachment 793356
> View attachment 793357



That thing is bad to the bone!! You should get it. **** it.


----------



## tree MDS

I like this one but not a FL and green cab...


----------



## tree MDS

Love these cuts.


----------



## Griff93

It will dump a pile out but with a 20 ft bed it seems like it stretches out some. It will only keep coming out so much until you move forward. Sure works a lot better at our wood lot to stack it out with the grapple truck on either side. We also try to sort it by type as it saves us a lot of time later when were cleaning up. If you were going to the city dump, I'd definitely want a dump bed as it would be faster. I use the wood to fuel an outdoor wood boiler so I don't take anything to the dump normally.


----------



## Griff93

I've thought about using a material handler truck converted over to a grapple. Lots of side reach and usually a pretty heavy duty truck. Just build in the bed or buy a shipping container and cut off the top. Problem I see with that do us is we like to drive into the yard and load the grapple truck. We'll put down mats for the bucket truck, take it down, pull the bucket out and load the grapple.


----------



## tree MDS

Thing I just noticed about the rear mounts grapples is that configuration allows for a hitch to be mounted fairly flush on the back. Not sure that could work with a dump. Being able to tow a chipper or other class A trailer might be the deciding factor if I ever did get one.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Thing I just noticed about the rear mounts grapples is that configuration allows for a hitch to be mounted fairly flush on the back. Not sure that could work with a dump. Being able to tow a chipper or other class A trailer might be the deciding factor if I ever did get one.


rear mount is the way to go


----------



## Griff93

You could also load a trailer with a rear mount. Some times with our behind the cab mount its a pain to load off the side at the street because of the powerlines. With a rear mount we could stage the wood in a lane instead. Also you could back into a driveway to load if the driveway was big enough. Having a rear mount that dumps would just about be ideal.


----------



## motorhead99999

I had to bum a ride from my 5 year old a mile through the woods after walking back to the house because somehow the peckcock on the radiator of my tractor opened up and temp light came on. Just imagine a 280 lb man in a four foot jet sled being pulled by a 5 year old on a 80’s wheel horse


----------



## mikewhite85

Removed 28 of 31 ash trees. Left the 3 biggest ones. Don't get to use the quad much.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Nice saw \above\
Today I removed some lower leads that were over the customers house, next job= remove leads over wires/driveway, 3rd stop= remove 90' white oak which spread out over 3 trailers at a trailer park and remove another 80' white oak. Got the last tree to just a spar, chunk him down and grind the stumps to start tomorrow off. First job it was still raining, no great tie in points for a false crotch. I hate the old cut, catch and throw method over structures/objects when everythings wet. Tough workin in the PNW I would think with all the rain ya'll get up that way.


----------



## mikewhite85

NeSurfcaster said:


> Nice saw \above\
> Today I removed some lower leads that were over the customers house, next job= remove leads over wires/driveway, 3rd stop= remove 90' white oak which spread out over 3 trailers at a trailer park and remove another 80' white oak. Got the last tree to just a spar, chunk him down and grind the stumps to start tomorrow off. First job it was still raining, no great tie in points for a false crotch. I hate the old cut, catch and throw method over structures/objects when everythings wet. Tough workin in the PNW I would think with all the rain ya'll get up that way.



Busy day!


----------



## NeSurfcaster

8 hour day, I'm only half the speed of my boss's... hints why I can't stop to take pictures. I'm a better weather man tho, here I am sitting at home and it's dry outside. But were workin tomorrow when it's supposed to rain till noon... In my book you don't call it a rain day till the morning. That way you can get a look at the radar and really see how much/far away the rain really is. Rather then calling it the day before...


----------



## gorman

Had a wind storm blow through. Got a few jobs from it. It came a day after we took the chipper and cab over out of service to scale/prep the underbody for painting. 
Looked a a job for a HOA and after I gave my price the guy balked and told me my competitor was going to do it for 600 a tree. These were 28-30” red oaks that needed a crane. One was cracked. This is the same company that stole a job from me after I had them look at the set up to see if I could contract their 60 ton. Whatever. I’m tired of this racing to the bottom. 
I also bought a Lincoln precision 225 tig/stick welder from a friend. I never did tig before. It was a very humbling experience. Very.


----------



## Griff93

Tig is an awesome process. You can do things with it that are very hard to get with anything else. Try to find someone that knows how to Tig and see if they will show you some stuff. Also get them to watch you so they can tell you what you are doing wrong. Get steel down first before trying to weld aluminum. There's a ton of YouTube videos that may help as well. Jody at welding tips and tricks is very good.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> Looked a a job for a HOA and after I gave my price the guy balked and told me my competitor was going to do it for 600 a tree. These were 28-30” red oaks that needed a crane. One was cracked. This is the same company that stole a job from me after I had them look at the set up to see if I could contract their 60 ton. Whatever. I’m tired of this racing to the bottom.



Walk away with your head held high brother....


----------



## gorman

Griff93 said:


> Tig is an awesome process. You can do things with it that are very hard to get with anything else. Try to find someone that knows how to Tig and see if they will show you some stuff. Also get them to watch you so they can tell you what you are doing wrong. Get steel down first before trying to weld aluminum. There's a ton of YouTube videos that may help as well. Jody at welding tips and tricks is very good.



Just watched some videos. Yea. I was pulling instead of pushing.


----------



## Griff93

I know this is not tree related. If you guys mind, well take it to pm.

Torch angle and distance from the weld are pretty important. Farther away you get the harder it is to control as the heat fans out. To close and you are constantly getting filler on your tungsten. You want to be just far enough away to not get filler on your tungsten constantly. You want to be pushing at approx 10 degree angle. Steel is pretty forgiving in this. Aluminum is not.

Practice feeding rod while just sitting around the house. It doesn't come natural to most people. You want to get to the point of it being something you don't really have to think about. 

If you have questions, feel free to pm me. I've been tig welding for about 15 years.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

Had a narsty storm blow through on the weekend been running clean up jobs the past two days.
Did a favor for the legion today 84 yr old vet had a tree come down on his house, here's some before and after pics. Not a big job but required some creativity too keep it from doing any additional damage as a crane was out of the budget for the legion and I was already doing this at cost.
The remaining stem on that stump is solid and leaned away from the house so booked it for removal in April as it's pointed to an empty lot with lots of target free room to fall so poses no hazard.

It rained most of today and I hate steep wet roofs. Lol


----------



## hitoppa

Anybody try one of these? Looks like a useful tool so ordered one just to go up with and then change over to my zillion lanyard. I also have a Bola.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Anybody try one of these? Looks like a useful tool so ordered one just to go up with and then change over to my zillion lanyard. I also have a Bola.




Jesus... just don’t get confused up there with all that crap. We wouldn’t want you going down in a plethora of buzzard feathers or anything!


----------



## gorman

That burn smelled bad.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Jesus... just don’t get confused up there with all that crap. We wouldn’t want you going down in a plethora of buzzard feathers or anything!



Somebody has to climb these trees sometimes son. "Plethora"? Lol. Been googling again?


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> That burn smelled bad.



Your momma smells bad. And I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Somebody has to climb these trees sometimes son. "Plethora"? Lol. Been googling again?



Lol. You like that? I was trying to think of a word to describe that poof of feathers like in the old cartoons.


----------



## hitoppa

Wonder where the ole buzzard ole dirty (or ole tirdy as I called him), 101 (one o dumb as I called him) and others are today. Lord only knows. We had some interesting times backinnaday.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Somebody has to climb these trees sometimes son. "Plethora"? Lol. Been googling again?



I swear you jinxed me cuz I actually found myself climbing for the first time in a handful of months today. Probably 110’ dead ash nestled into a keeper maple. The whole deal down a cliff that made me feel about 90 myself just crawling around on it. Saved the other tree for tomorrow (one was enough today). Lol

That lift is cool but it’s definitely spoiling me too. I kicked the trees ass anyway though. Was just a bit of a struggle to get back started cold on something like that (same as it ever was, really). Yes, new boots too (adding to the pain). Lol


----------



## gorman

Left my guy at the first job to grind the stumps for the day and he calls me an hour later to inform me the whole backyard where we had to grind 9 stumps was a backfill lot for construction refuse. He was hitting bricks, wire, steel cable, steel pipes, and concrete bricks. 

Wasn’t gonna meet up with us at the second job since he was snapping tooth heads off so I tackled this cherry with the new guy. Trained him on the stein port a wrap.


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> Left my guy at the first job to grind the stumps for the day and he calls me an hour later to inform me the whole backyard where we had to grind 9 stumps was a backfill lot for construction refuse. He was hitting bricks, wire, steel cable, steel pipes, and concrete bricks.
> 
> Wasn’t gonna meet up with us at the second job since he was snapping tooth heads off so I tackled this cherry with the new guy. Trained him on the stein port a wrap.


You'd really have to be a Saint not to see a comparison to an anatomical likeness lol.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> I swear you jinxed me cuz I actually found myself climbing for the first time in a handful of months today. Probably 110’ dead ash nestled into a keeper maple. The whole deal down a cliff that made me feel about 90 myself just crawling around on it. Saved the other tree for tomorrow (one was enough today). Lol
> 
> That lift is cool but it’s definitely spoiling me too. I kicked the trees ass anyway though. Was just a bit of a struggle to get back started cold on something like that (same as it ever was, really). Yes, new boots too (adding to the pain). Lol
> View attachment 799454
> 
> 
> View attachment 799455



You live and work in a beautiful area.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> You'd really have to be a Saint not to see a comparison to an anatomical likeness lol.



I don’t get it,, Dave, what’re you saying??


----------



## tree MDS

So taking the last top was satisfying anyways (as it always is). Don’t ask me about that shithouse mess down there, his “landscaper” did that. I was just hired to get the two ash trees out (and add to the mess a little). Last pic shows my rigging point in the (120’?) cherry that was perfectly placed in the middle of the two trees (thank god). Turned out to be a fun one in the end. Climbing gear can go back in the mothballs till next time lol.


----------



## hitoppa

Just like my Gecko s. Who would ever thought years ago that we'd trust our life to velcro lol.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Just like my Gecko s. Who would ever thought years ago that we'd trust our life to velcro lol.



Yeah, I’ve had those for a long time now. Seems like they used to be a lot better/more comfortable before I changed the spike tips. A while back Gecko changed them for some reason and now they blow. I realize other factors like age (of the MDS) and softness are a part of the problem, but those new tips killed the geckos for me.

Was feeling a lot better the second day of climbing (was a little crabby the first day, to say the least). It comes back quick though. Can’t beat the freedom of rigging/cutting without a lift or bucket in the way. It really is the best. 

That said I’ll be back in my lift and my sneaker-boots and onesie today lol.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Little side gig today, 1 double chestnut oak and 1 white oak removal. Still don't carry my phone with me but customer took a few pics. We 2511t chunked all trees down, never even really thought about bringing up a bigger saw.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Whoops he was harvested on the last day of season with 20 minutes of legal light left. 57 yards with a crossbow, heart shot.


----------



## tree MDS

Swamp logging CT style.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Been wet/windy and unfortunately lots of wood splitting on these $hitty days.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Yesterdays tree, Smaller chestnut oak removal about a 70 footer but not a lot of leads. Half day tree, couldn't get our grinder in there so have to have a buddy grind it.

Monster sugar maple today, bucket truck was used. 4 loads of chips and 1 full load of logs. Started grinding at 1 o'clock, 3 man crew


----------



## Jwilliams

Took down this 75 ft pine tree


----------



## NeSurfcaster

A lot of chipping on that bad boy, nice job man. Just bid on the removal of three 70/80' pines today.


----------



## tree MDS

Dead beech up the road in my hood. View of the back side of our beloved center of town.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

Jwilliams said:


> Took down this 75 ft pine tree



What kind of pine is that? Looks like spruce from the pictures.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Dead beech up the road in my hood. View of the back side of our beloved center of town.
> View attachment 803296
> 
> View attachment 803298
> 
> View attachment 803299
> 
> View attachment 803297


cant believe you didnt sneak the lift or bucket in there.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> cant believe you didnt sneak the lift or bucket in there.



I was in the bucket. We just had to park it a ways back because of the service wires (you can see in the first pic) and stretch it out to reach the far side by the house.


----------



## tree MDS

Kind of a fun little tree. This was the last piece we roped, then I picked it apart with my little buddy (actually picked the center and right side earlier too).


----------



## treebilly

I don’t know what I did to piss off the boss. I had to work at this dump yesterday. How could anyone live like this? It was pure torture. The crew and I were all picking out our fishing spots and deciding where to put a camper. I even bought a lottery ticket today so I can buy this property.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Would of made the old timers proud today. The big one was about 85/90' and the smaller one was about 70/75'. Then threw the spikes on chunked down 2 thick oak sparks the power company left. Used the 850 w/ a 28", needed a 32"+ to chunk down the 25' spars. Very small drop zone for the spars. Wished I would of got more pics but the guy that brought me in already had the customer nervous. I didn't want to take a bunch of pics looking like it's something too big or out of the ordinary.


----------



## tree MDS

The ash war continues MDS style. Sometimes I feel like a spoiled kid with too many toys, but then I realize how hard I bust my old ass lol. The equipment sure does help though.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

You sure do have some nice stuff MDS. The toys you have really help get big jobs done quick. The logs you move around with that yellow/black machine are huge. Also your toys are back savers, a lot less moving heavy wood by hand. The plywood tho phew, take an 1/2 hour just to mat it. But your not rutting up peoples yards so I get it, more repeat customers. You do nice work and take lots of pics, so thank you


----------



## hitoppa

Any of you guys...try approaching a rental store that has the mats to get a good deal on used ones. They like to turn this kinda stuff over to start write off/depreciation all over again.

News flash....Just heard from Jeff that MB (Treehouse) passed away in his sleep yesterday. Died from cancer. Not one of my favorites but still a tree brother and gonna say a prayer for him and family.


----------



## tree MDS

All set up this morning for day four on that twenty something ash tree removal job we’ve been working on. Getting there after today. Still a ways to go, but not too bad. On schedule anyway.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Nice, I like those types of jobs. As long as the ride isn't too long and the dump site isn't too far away.


----------



## gorman

hitoppa said:


> Any of you guys...try approaching a rental store that has the mats to get a good deal on used ones. They like to turn this kinda stuff over to start write off/depreciation all over again.
> 
> News flash....Just heard from Jeff that MB (Treehouse) passed away in his sleep yesterday. Died from cancer. Not one of my favorites but still a tree brother and gonna say a prayer for him and family.



That’s too bad.


----------



## gorman

I did a crane job yesterday. Decent sized ash. Competition was working next door. It was an absolute clown show. They had no idea what they were doing. We had to stop and watch because at one point we thought someone was going to get killed.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> All set up this morning for day four on that twenty something ash tree removal job we’ve been working on. Getting there after today. Still a ways to go, but not too bad. On schedule anyway.
> View attachment 805717


Loving your equipment and enjoy you sharing !


----------



## Jester3775

What's up with this Lurker label I've got ???


----------



## Blue Oaks

You guys have all the fun. I finished my CPR / AED / First Aid training and got my certification.


----------



## Pelorus

Nuthin accomplished today (flu).
Climbing dead oak in Costa Rica last year


----------



## hitoppa

Jester3775 said:


> What's up with this Lurker label I've got ???


Get your post count up and the label goes away I suppose.


----------



## Jester3775

hitoppa said:


> Get your post count up and the label goes away I suppose.


Is Operative one the first step or are you so far ahead that you can't even remember ???


----------



## jefflovstrom

I'm always lurking,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Finished. Only took a little bit of a late Saturday. I think I spied an arborist jet skiing out or the lake at one point.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I'm always lurking,,,,,
> Jeff



Yeah. You are like a furry old tortoise.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Yeah. You are like a furry old tortoise.


Yeah, I don't post as much,, busy as hell. I now have 12 climbers and 10 groundies,,and added stress, but it is always a beautiful day. I like your pic's and you make me think of the word, "tenacious", ,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I don't post as much,, busy as hell. I now have 12 climbers and 10 groundies,,and added stress, but it is always a beautiful day. I like your pic's and you make me think of the word, "tenacious", ,,
> Jeff



Yeah, been pretty busy myself (even though I only got the one old partime climber (me)). Was almost a little too busy for winter, but definitely not complaining... it’s just straight into the madness again without much break is gonna be a *****, but I thrive on it and at least it allows me to keep thinking forward.

This place represents the whole of my social media participation. I don’t really post like I used to but it’s good to get out of my shell once in a while. Sometimes I think about quitting just because it’s so slow (that and I kinda like the idea of having no “social media” in my life) , but you know,, the whole tenacious thing keeps me going. Lol. Always good to hear from you, jeff!


----------



## hitoppa




----------



## hitoppa

Jester3775 said:


> Is Operative one the first step or are you so far ahead that you can't even remember ???



Not sure what you meant but I think I had almost 8000 posts and was kicking the MDS'es ass when I was very unpolitely booted for life....if that is what you meant...


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Old school, baby!!!


----------



## hitoppa

Ole Stubs looked better white, no?


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Ole Stubs looked better white, no?


 
Sort of. Maybe if the rims were done and the metal wasn’t all beaten up. Was pretty sweet after we fixed it up. The white was nice though.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, been pretty busy myself (even though I only got the one old partime climber (me)). Was almost a little too busy for winter, but definitely not complaining... it’s just straight into the madness again without much break is gonna be a *****, but I thrive on it and at least it allows me to keep thinking forward.
> 
> This place represents the whole of my social media participation. I don’t really post like I used to but it’s good to get out of my shell once in a while. Sometimes I think about quitting just because it’s so slow (that and I kinda like the idea of having no “social media” in my life) , but you know,, the whole tenacious thing keeps me going. Lol. Always good to hear from you, jeff!


 You guys are in the power band of ash death like we were about 8 years ago. Very few around anymore but look to fly by night gypsies to descend on your fortune. They take all the easy ones.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> You guys are in the power band of ash death like we were about 8 years ago. Very few around anymore but look to fly by night gypsies to descend on your fortune. They take all the easy ones.



I hear that. I don’t even hardly get to look at trees in the front yard anymore. Everything is a pita.


----------



## Jester3775

hitoppa said:


> Not sure what you meant but I think I had almost 8000 posts and was kicking the MDS'es ass when I was very unpolitely booted for life....if that is what you meant...View attachment 807614


Only meant in a friendly way, not sure what MDS'es stands for and if you got booted how are you here ?! I would never want to battle a man with that many scars that's still alive...


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Old school, baby!!!
> View attachment 807630
> View attachment 807631
> View attachment 807632
> View attachment 807633


Old school ?! Looks pretty frickin awesome to me !


----------



## hitoppa

Jester3775 said:


> Only meant in a friendly way, not sure what MDS'es stands for and if you got booted how are you here ?! I would never want to battle a man with that many scars that's still alive...



LOL, I am here but I have taken another form. Sssshhhhh


----------



## hitoppa

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I don't post as much,, busy as hell. I now have 12 climbers and 10 groundies,,and added stress, but it is always a beautiful day. I like your pic's and you make me think of the word, "tenacious", ,,
> Jeff


Agreed and "tenacious" is a treeman requirement. MDS also makes me think of the word, "sober". Life is all about figgerin schit out....cheers as well.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Agreed and "tenacious" is a treeman requirement. MDS also makes me think of the word, "sober". Life is all about figgerin schit out....cheers as well.



I don’t even miss that stuff anymore. I don’t look back much, I just keep moving forward. There was my life then, and then there is my life now. Not that hard to change if you’re ready. Some of the old days were fun for a while, but an entire life of it would’ve been a real drag (and short). Good to break it up, in my opinion.


----------



## tree MDS

So... speaking of addictions... 

Got the financing all lined up for the new wood truck yesterday. Just working on getting the details of the truck spec’d out and I’ll be putting a deposit down and doing the paperwork.

Yes!! I am f’n insane!!!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> So... speaking of addictions...
> 
> Got the financing all lined up for the new wood truck yesterday. Just working on getting the details of the truck spec’d out and I’ll be putting a deposit down and doing the paperwork.
> 
> Yes!! I am f’n insane!!!


Brand new? You are r nutz! You are nutz because you have all this stuff but no crane! Open up that check book just one more payment  

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> I don’t even miss that stuff anymore. I don’t look back much, I just keep moving forward. There was my life then, and then there is my life now. Not that hard to change if you’re ready. Some of the old days were fun for a while, but an entire life of it would’ve been a real drag (and short). Good to break it up, in my opinion.



Spot on! Couldn't have come close to saying it even a tad better myself.


----------



## hitoppa




----------



## hitoppa

Don't know why it ^ posted up twice but look in the cavity and you can see rocky raccoon. He was in my way for a while but I just worked around him. Another day in the hood. Where are all the other tree cos.? Did I win?


----------



## hitoppa

Thought this might be of interest to....just about anybody....



This is good, and true...


> Begin forwarded messageHere is a little more information on the virus that may help explain a few things that people don’t understand. This is from an immunologist at Johns Hopkins University.
> Feeling confused as to why Coronavirus is a bigger deal than Seasonal flu? Here it is in a nutshell. I hope this helps. Feel free to share this to others who don’t understand...
> 
> It has to do with RNA sequencing.... I.e. genetics.
> 
> Seasonal flu is an “all human virus”. The DNA/RNA chains that make up the virus are recognized by the human immune system. This means that your body has some immunity to it before it comes around each year... you get immunity two ways...through exposure to a virus, or by getting a flu shot.
> 
> Novel viruses, come from animals.... the WHO tracks novel viruses in animals, (sometimes for years watching for mutations). Usually these viruses only transfer from animal to animal (pigs in the case of H1N1) (birds in the case of the Spanish flu). But once, one of these animal viruses mutates, and starts to transfer from animals to humans... then it’s a problem, Why? Because we have no natural or acquired immunity.. the RNA sequencing of the genes inside the virus isn’t human, and the human immune system doesn’t recognize it so, we can’t fight it off.
> 
> Now.... sometimes, the mutation only allows transfer from animal to human, for years it’s only transmission is from an infected animal to a human before it finally mutates so that it can now transfer human to human... once that happens..we have a new contagion phase. And depending on the fashion of this new mutation, thats what decides how contagious, or how deadly it’s gonna be..
> 
> H1N1 was deadly....but it did not mutate in a way that was as deadly as the Spanish flu. It’s RNA was slower to mutate and it attacked its host differently, too.
> 
> Fast forward.
> 
> Now, here comes this Coronavirus... it existed in animals only, for nobody knows how long...but one day, at an animal market, in Wuhan China, in December 2019, it mutated and made the jump from animal to people. At first, only animals could give it to a person... But here is the scary part.... in just TWO WEEKS it mutated again and gained the ability to jump from human to human. Scientists call this quick ability, “slippery”
> 
> This Coronavirus, not being in any form a “human” virus (whereas we would all have some natural or acquired immunity). Took off like a rocket. And this was because, Humans have no known immunity...doctors have no known medicines for it.
> 
> And it just so happens that this particular mutated animal virus, changed itself in such a way the way that it causes great damage to human lungs..
> 
> That’s why Coronavirus is different from seasonal flu, or H1N1 or any other type of influenza.... this one is slippery AF. And it’s a lung eater...And, it’s already mutated AGAIN, so that we now have two strains to deal with, strain s, and strain L....which makes it twice as hard to develop a vaccine.
> 
> We really have no tools in our shed, with this. History has shown that fast and immediate closings of public places has helped in the past pandemics. Philadelphia and Baltimore were reluctant to close events in 1918 and they were the hardest hit in the US during the Spanish Flu.
> 
> Factoid: Henry VIII stayed in his room and allowed no one near him, till the Black Plague passed...(honestly...I understand him so much better now). Just like us, he had no tools in his shed, except social isolation...
> 
> And let me end by saying....right now it’s hitting older folks harder... but this genome is so slippery...if it mutates again (and it will). Who is to say, what it will do next.
> 
> Be smart folks... acting like you’re unafraid is so not sexy right now.
> 
> #flattenthecurve. Stay home folks... and share this to those that just are not catching on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe Masters

Lost a $3k job because the client was concerned about the availability of toilet paper and water.


----------



## gorman

Had to do this one with no crane or bucket yesterday. Fun times. 
I had a couple customers “postpone” work due to this virus but more importantly the phone calls slowed down considerably.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Had to do this one with no crane or bucket yesterday. Fun times.
> I had a couple customers “postpone” work due to this virus but more importantly the phone calls slowed down considerably.


 Wow. That must’ve been a real pita! Nice work!


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> Had to do this one with no crane or bucket yesterday. Fun times.
> I had a couple customers “postpone” work due to this virus but more importantly the phone calls slowed down considerably.


Could you support to anything opposite the lean? We been doing a lot of uproots and fractured stems lately too.


----------



## gorman

hitoppa said:


> Could you support to anything opposite the lean? We been doing a lot of uproots and fractured stems lately too.



Actually wasn’t an uproot. At least not one that happened in the past ten years. It had grown that way from an oak tree next to it and the people preserved it. I just rigged off the oak.


----------



## tree MDS

**** you SARS virus,, Casadei Tree shall survive!!! (Even if it means pruning a previously lions tailed oak as an unexpected add on!) Other than that,, rock on you ugly mother****ers cuz we ain’t dead yet!!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Just another beautiful day keeping the public safe from the most deadliest vegetation.


----------



## no tree to big

EAB trees should fall into the insect category of essential tree work keep on killin the bugs!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> EAB trees should fall into the insect category of essential tree work keep on killin the bugs!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Yep.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Yep.


I'm still waiting on the official word... we were "acquired" by a nation wide company so there are a few dozen people to go through to get a decision now...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Thinking about unretiring. Talking with my old boss and he wanted to know if I would be interested in coming back and helping him out. I anticipate my current job will start reducing my hours in another couple of weeks seeing how our patient census is getting lower. I am actually considering it.


----------



## dbl612

every tree is a hazardous, dangerous tree especially the way some clowns remove them.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> every tree is a hazardous, dangerous tree especially the way some clowns remove them.


Solid point.


----------



## tree MDS

I bid a huge dead white pine the other week for a guy. He just called me back and stated that he had $600 less, and asked "if that would be alright". Nice try buddy,, we're not quite there yet.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I bid a huge dead white pine the other week for a guy. He just called me back and stated that he had $600 less, and asked "if that would be alright". Nice try buddy,, we're not quite there yet.



**** that guy


----------



## gorman

As things ramp up with this craziness I’m starting to dread the hospital. Not just about the virus but I’m afraid if something happens I’m gonna get any doctor who’s been up for two days straight. 
People saying weird stuff to me lately. “Things are gonna get REAL bad”. 
It’s like, yea I know things are gonna get real bad but don’t ****ing remind me. It’s all I think about.


----------



## tree MDS

Not to rant, but what I don’t understand is why people seem to have such a hard time keeping 6 - 8’ away from each other. It’s ****ing pissing me off!! The couple few estimates I’ve been on since the height of this thing (so far), it just seems like people can’t help but start edging up on me. It’s like I’m trying to casually distance myself from them the entire time! It’s everyone I’ve talked to actually now that I think about it. I don’t know what’s up with people. It’s like the virus is attacking the brain first or something.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Not to rant, but what I don’t understand is why people seem to have such a hard time keeping 6 - 8’ away from each other. It’s ****ing pissing me off!! The couple few estimates I’ve been on since the height of this thing (so far), it just seems like people can’t help but start edging up on me. It’s like I’m trying to casually distance myself from them the entire time! It’s everyone I’ve talked to actually now that I think about it. I don’t know what’s up with people. It’s like the virus is attacking the brain first or something.


I know exactly what you are saying, I was just out this morning bidding a job with one of our state legislators who couldn't seem to stay away from me ! (Did get the job though !)


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Not to rant, but what I don’t understand is why people seem to have such a hard time keeping 6 - 8’ away from each other. It’s ****ing pissing me off!! The couple few estimates I’ve been on since the height of this thing (so far), it just seems like people can’t help but start edging up on me. It’s like I’m trying to casually distance myself from them the entire time! It’s everyone I’ve talked to actually now that I think about it. I don’t know what’s up with people. It’s like the virus is attacking the brain first or something.


people have never wanted to get close to you before. what changed? lol.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> people have never wanted to get close to you before. what changed? lol.



Lol. Good one, Peaches.


----------



## hitoppa

Had 2 jobs cancel last week for fear of the Chinese food er I mean flue. Today one of my condo complexes said I didn't get the job. Didn't know I was bidding against anybody. I bid $3100, they (an old established Cinci tree co.) bid $1200. WTF...Tried to website them as no email. Wanted to tell them they lost out on $1800. they coulda had.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Had 2 jobs cancel last week for fear of the Chinese food er I mean flue. Today one of my condo complexes said I didn't get the job. Didn't know I was bidding against anybody. I bid $3100, they (an old established Cinci tree co.) bid $1200. WTF...Tried to website them as no email. Wanted to tell them they lost out on $1800. they coulda had.



You mean the Kung-Flue?


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Not to rant, but what I don’t understand is why people seem to have such a hard time keeping 6 - 8’ away from each other. It’s ****ing pissing me off!! The couple few estimates I’ve been on since the height of this thing (so far), it just seems like people can’t help but start edging up on me. It’s like I’m trying to casually distance myself from them the entire time! It’s everyone I’ve talked to actually now that I think about it. I don’t know what’s up with people. It’s like the virus is attacking the brain first or something.


Maybe they are just sweet on ya Paul. Arrrrgh


----------



## gorman

hitoppa said:


> Had 2 jobs cancel last week for fear of the Chinese food er I mean flue. Today one of my condo complexes said I didn't get the job. Didn't know I was bidding against anybody. I bid $3100, they (an old established Cinci tree co.) bid $1200. WTF...Tried to website them as no email. Wanted to tell them they lost out on $1800. they coulda had.



Dave, this is happening everywhere. I’ve dropped my rates to mitigate losing jobs. I’m not going to get every one but I need to keep busy.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Dave, this is happening everywhere. I’ve dropped my rates to mitigate losing jobs. I’m not going to get every one but I need to keep busy.



Sigh. Here we go again. And, yeah, it's here too.


----------



## hitoppa

Me too :-( And we were absolutely killin it thru last year. It will slough off some of these many upstart sunny day services tho.


----------



## tree MDS

That’s okay. I might shake my head in stunned disbelief for a minute, but I’ll pick it up and do what I have to do to survive as well. Bastards.

And yeah, what you said about the sunny day upstarts, I like that thought.


----------



## tree MDS

Just been doing a lot of maintenance the last week. Have work, just my back hasn’t been feeling great, the weather kinda sucks... the whole F’n Kung Flu thing, etc, etc, are the reasons I haven’t been doing much. Seems like as good a time as any for a little break. I’m gonna get back at it this week though, regardless (even if it kill my old ass!!) 

Figured out I can fit the lift in the shop to grease it in narrow track, so I don’t have to move the back up bandit (that I’m trying to preserve). That makes things a bit easier. (I need a bigger yard, so moving things can be a bit of a project ).

Hope you guys are getting through this thing as well. Stay strong! I know The MDS ain’t giving up any time soon!!


----------



## tree MDS

Anybody wants to buy a good wood truck in the next few months, hit me up. No lipstick on old Jeff. Lol. 13k firm.


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> Dave, this is happening everywhere. I’ve dropped my rates to mitigate losing jobs. I’m not going to get every one but I need to keep busy.



Just a little food for thought for my boys. It is not out of the realm of possibility we have been hit by a biological weapon attack. China (read the enclosure) wouldn't care about taking out a lot of people to get to us. From a former Marine Corps Vet (me) to you...









The Secret Speech of General Chi Haotian


In 2005, The Epoch Times acquired a secret speech given by Defense Minister Chi Haotian to high-level Communist Party Cadres sometime before his retirement in 2003. Details given in Chi’s speech co…




jrnyquist.blog


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Took this big limb off and removed some dead from other parts of tree. It was a pretty long limb. Pic was taken after 3 or 4 peices were are already rigged down. Beautiful day it was on friday.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Just been doing a lot of maintenance the last week. Have work, just my back hasn’t been feeling great, the weather kinda sucks... the whole F’n Kung Flu thing, etc, etc, are the reasons I haven’t been doing much. Seems like as good a time as any for a little break. I’m gonna get back at it this week though, regardless (even if it kill my old ass!!)
> 
> Figured out I can fit the lift in the shop to grease it in narrow track, so I don’t have to move the back up bandit (that I’m trying to preserve). That makes things a bit easier. (I need a bigger yard, so moving things can be a bit of a project ).
> 
> Hope you guys are getting through this thing as well. Stay strong! I know The MDS ain’t giving up any time soon!!
> View attachment 812135
> View attachment 812136


 Why not slap down a nice new 20' container with doors in both sides and put your track lift in one side and maybe your back up chipper in the other side. I just bought one for $3600. brand new delivered and it is real nice and solid. Easy open doors and could be hid behind your barn.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

hitoppa said:


> Just a little food for thought for my boys. It is not out of the realm of possibility we have been hit by a biological weapon attack. China (read the enclosure) wouldn't care about taking out a lot of people to get to us. From a former Marine Corps Vet (me) to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Secret Speech of General Chi Haotian
> 
> 
> In 2005, The Epoch Times acquired a secret speech given by Defense Minister Chi Haotian to high-level Communist Party Cadres sometime before his retirement in 2003. Details given in Chi’s speech co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrnyquist.blog




Wouldnt you think if they were to do that on purpose they would have started it off in the depths of Central America where there are countless bat populations and undiscovered species, that way they could have plausible deniability and could have closed themselves off from its harm? (not to mention have developed there own vaccine)

Considering how tenuous the communist parties hold on power is at times of crisis, its likelihood is extremely thin and chances of keeping it secret (because people who release that kind of thing in there own nation have family in harms way to) are next to zero.

They dont like instability, they dont gamble, they think 50 years ahead, and they are taking over the world without a shot fired. Its an impressive rise, fueled by the likes of walmart.

And lets not go into the crazy idea of an invasion by russian and china (who dont like each other), every nation wargames various ideas and plans, how many strategies do you think the US has come up with against china or russia? Hundreds?
They dont have to invade the US, the US is sadly but steadily defeating themselves.


We are in full lockdown here, and I have a shoulder giving me trouble so I have been clearing out my workshop, found 6 22 inch chains, and a chain one of my guys made with the chisels on the inside!
Fun times, lots of time with kids and Lego. I sincerely hope things get better soon world wide


----------



## Tetanus

TimberMcPherson said:


> Wouldnt you think if they were to do that on purpose they would have started it off in the depths of Central America where there are countless bat populations and undiscovered species, that way they could have plausible deniability and could have closed themselves off from its harm? (not to mention have developed there own vaccine)
> 
> Considering how tenuous the communist parties hold on power is at times of crisis, its likelihood is extremely thin and chances of keeping it secret (because people who release that kind of thing in there own nation have family in harms way to) are next to zero.
> 
> They dont like instability, they dont gamble, they think 50 years ahead, and they are taking over the world without a shot fired. Its an impressive rise, fueled by the likes of walmart.
> 
> And lets not go into the crazy idea of an invasion by russian and china (who dont like each other), every nation wargames various ideas and plans, how many strategies do you think the US has come up with against china or russia? Hundreds?
> They dont have to invade the US, the US is sadly but steadily defeating themselves.
> 
> 
> We are in full lockdown here, and I have a shoulder giving me trouble so I have been clearing out my workshop, found 6 22 inch chains, and a chain one of my guys made with the chisels on the inside!
> Fun times, lots of time with kids and Lego. I sincerely hope things get better soon world wide


----------



## BC WetCoast

Couple of things to consider the gene sequencing of the covid 19 virus is very close to that found in the bats.
Next, the R(0) factor (the number of people infected by a carrier) is about 2.5, roughly the same as the spanish flu and h1n1. However, the R(0) factor of measles is about 20 (seasonal flu is .7), if you were to create a virus as a weapon, the.measles virus would make more sesnse.


----------



## hitoppa

Lots of conjecture about the feasibility of this being a biological weapons attack as opposed to just an accident but this is all dispelled if one looks around and sees how well it is working...and takes a few minutes to read the link. They certainly would not care about collateral damage including in their own country and people like that are prepared to die for their country. But if it makes one feel more comfortable that it was just a bad mistake then it likely falls into their plans with whatever they do next. That is the big worry imo.


----------



## tree MDS

I know I’m never eating Chinese food again as long as I live. Not so much as a fortune cookie. I always hated that crap anyway.


----------



## gorman

Dave, how long you been wearing that tin foil hat?? 
Some pics of a Norway malls removal. It barber chaired on me just felling the post.


----------



## gorman

Pulled the trigger on a new guitar yesterday. Not telling the wife. Not for a while. I got three months till it’s built and shipped.


----------



## hitoppa

Gorman, son...no tin foil hat. I am ex USMC Military war vet. Once a Marine always a Marine and trained to expect the unexpected...from the enemy. Love your chipper truck.


----------



## hitoppa

Fun in the sun 40 to 50 degree heaven


----------



## hitoppa

Took the big spruce over the house 2 days prior in property behind. 3 days $5k with just 2 of us. Sold about $20k more over last weekend. Just gotta roll with it while it is there. Not top dolla but not bad either. cheers. Accidental selfie, 71 couple of weeks ago and on spikes all day on the spruce. Kept up easily with my great 32 year old groundie. Easy to forget the virus while busting ass all day.


----------



## tree MDS

Good to see you guys still kicking. We’ve been back out a few days this week too. Work trickling in again here as well. Have enough to go for a bit now. Same thing, not breaking any records $ wise, but not ridiculously low either. Feels good to be working and making a few trips to the bank at least (even though that’s like taking your life in your own hands).

I’m hoping the advantages the equipment (and a good reputation) and all the dead trees are enough to carry us through this nightmare. (That and nobody on the crew gets sick).

Stay safe out there, girls!!


----------



## hitoppa

Hey guys, a little information to pass on on something, the virus, that is of concern to our profession. The fear and economic result of this infection would be negated if a treatment (vaccine not to come for a long time) proved successful and was inexpensive, wouldn't it? This short vid. might be what we are looking for....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zer6omW0vnU&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR2M3rXLp4uXhn4_iXLW_ssoW3_bzZRUOUFQ6KhY-GFuBz83hP7xzoAuUwI


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Hey guys, a little information to pass on on something, the virus, that is of concern to our profession. The fear and economic result of this infection would be negated if a treatment (vaccine not to come for a long time) proved successful and was inexpensive, wouldn't it? This short vid. might be what we are looking for....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zer6omW0vnU&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR2M3rXLp4uXhn4_iXLW_ssoW3_bzZRUOUFQ6KhY-GFuBz83hP7xzoAuUwI



Link no workie for me?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Another reason I am glad we do not do residential, still working 6 days a week here,,hang in there guys,,
Jeff


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Removed some large dead oak limbs today and dropped a very dead 80' oak inbetween a well point and the main power lines. High stumped the dead oak, about a 5' high stump since thats where the best meat was. On the trim job I had a redirect about 60' up that got stuck when I was pulling it out/down. I had to pull myself back up on my main tip/rope about 40' to get the redirect unstuck, srt is sounding better every job. got a vid of one big branch being free felled trying to post now


----------



## NeSurfcaster

NeSurfcaster said:


> Removed some large dead oak limbs today and dropped a very dead 80' oak inbetween a well point and the main power lines. High stumped the dead oak, about a 5' high stump since thats where the best meat was. On the trim job I had a redirect about 60' up that got stuck when I was pulling it out/down. I had to pull myself back up on my main tip/rope about 40' to get the redirect unstuck, srt is sounding better every job. got a vid of one big branch being free felled trying to post now


----------



## tree MDS

The end of the world and still the ash war rages on!! The local constable pulled a u turn and gave us some lights while we were motoring the lift off the trailer out at the road. He just wanted to check it out. Lol. Much improved from the way they used to “give me some lights”. Lol.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> The end of the world and still the ash war rages on!! The local constable pulled a u turn and gave us some lights while we were motoring the lift off the trailer out at the road. He just wanted to check it out. Lol. Much improved from the way they used to “give me some lights”. Lol.
> View attachment 815474
> View attachment 815475
> View attachment 815476
> View attachment 815477
> View attachment 815478


working across the street from the house from hell!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> working across the street from the house from hell!



Haha. Yeah, that broad is something else. I’d say good eye, but who could forget that place or it’s occupant.


----------



## Jed1124

dbl612 said:


> working across the street from the house from hell!





tree MDS said:


> Haha. Yeah, that broad is something else. I’d say good eye, but who could forget that place or it’s occupant.



Lol she’s not that bad....you guys are tough


----------



## dbl612

we have both been there many more times than you.


----------



## tree MDS

We were finally back up there finishing up today. Protecting the worlds biggest pool house from the worlds most deadly vegetation.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Boss brought the bucket truck to my house Friday night, pickin it up tomorrow mornin. Trimmed some big oaks that were over my house. Now if I want to remove them they will be much easier to remove climbing. Also removed a big double chestnut oak at the corner of my house where the power line comes in. Small drop zone and didn't feel comfortable rigging much of it so picked and threw most of it. Rigging and power lines w/ inexperienced ground guys(dad/brother) is a bad combo. I think my dad has some pics so we'll see, will post them if he did. It was a windy last few days here recently


----------



## tree MDS

Tennis anyone!!??


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Tennis anyone!!??
> View attachment 816903
> View attachment 816904
> View attachment 816905
> View attachment 816906



Hi tree MDS,
Was wondering how you got into the habit of using plywood ? I thought the spider lifts were fairly light, at least compared to a bucket truck. I dream of someday getting a Nifty Lift SD64 and was looking forward to not wrecking yards. Is this perhaps a fantasy ? Thanks


----------



## no tree to big

Jester3775 said:


> Hi tree MDS,
> Was wondering how you got into the habit of using plywood ? I thought the spider lifts were fairly light, at least compared to a bucket truck. I dream of someday getting a Nifty Lift SD64 and was looking forward to not wrecking yards. Is this perhaps a fantasy ? Thanks


The one we use is like 12k pounds about the same as MDS's it will indent a yard unless frozen or very hard dry ground. Me I have the go for it attitude but the company's view tends to lead to putting plywood down just incase if you take the time to put a plywood highway down that leaves you a road you can run a loader back and forth on aswell and you leave zero impact. It's very impressive to a homeowner to take a huge tree out of a back yard and not scratch a blade of grass.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks for explaining that, NT. Couldn’t have said it better myself.
On this one those were landscape timber/stair thingys (only way in) and a clay tennis court, so likely would’ve blown a track on the way up before we even got to putting the panzer effect to the court. Lol
What kind of lift are you guys running?


----------



## Jester3775

no tree to big said:


> The one we use is like 12k pounds about the same as MDS's it will indent a yard unless frozen or very hard dry ground. Me I have the go for it attitude but the company's view tends to lead to putting plywood down just incase if you take the time to put a plywood highway down that leaves you a road you can run a loader back and forth on aswell and you leave zero impact. It's very impressive to a homeowner to take a huge tree out of a back yard and not scratch a blade of grass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply, I heard that the Nifty Lift SD64 weighs about 8,000 lbs. 
About the same as a skid steer ?
Was hoping that weight with wide turf tires would not leave the marks you are talking about with tracked 12,000 lb. unit ?


----------



## no tree to big

Jester3775 said:


> Thank you for the reply, I heard that the Nifty Lift SD64 weighs about 8,000 lbs.
> About the same as a skid steer ?
> Was hoping that weight with wide turf tires would not leave the marks you are talking about with tracked 12,000 lb. unit ?


Hypothetically it should be ok. for comparison our carlton stump grinder weighs just over 4k pounds most of the weight is only on one axle and it doesn't mark up lawns unless it's super wet.


tree MDS said:


> Thanks for explaining that, NT. Couldn’t have said it better myself.
> On this one those were landscape timber/stair thingys (only way in) and a clay tennis court, so likely would’ve blown a track on the way up before we even got to putting the panzer effect to the court. Lol
> What kind of lift are you guys running?


We dont have it at our location (we were acquired by a larger entity) and we only have used it a few times I dont remember what model it is but it is 80 somethin foot. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Hypothetically it should be ok. for comparison our carlton stump grinder weighs just over 4k pounds most of the weight is only on one axle and it doesn't mark up lawns unless it's super wet. We dont have it at our location (we were acquired by a larger entity) and we only have used it a few times I dont remember what model it is but it is 80 somethin foot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Can you say what entity, or is it hush?
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Can you say what entity, or is it hush?
> Jeff


We proudly display their name in 2 inch letters on our trucks so it's not a secret lol we are now a Davey company. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> We proudly display their name in 2 inch letters on our trucks so it's not a secret lol we are now a Davey company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ah,


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah,


Yea, I'm not really too excited. I'm not a fan of the corporate nonsense. I had a plan to try something new this year but this corona thing is killin it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Yea, I'm not really too excited. I'm not a fan of the corporate nonsense. I had a plan to try something new this year but this corona thing is killin it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Yeah, same here, we were aquired 2 years ago by a huge company, probably the biggest,,23,000 employees, life changed quick,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, same here, we were aquired 2 years ago by a huge company, probably the biggest,,23,000 employees, life changed quick,,
> Jeff



Hey, at least you don’t do residential.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Hey, at least you don’t do residential.


and that is a blessing,,working 6 days a week,, non stop here,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> and that is a blessing,,working 6 days a week,, non stop here,,
> Jeff



Good to hear. The MDS is still kicking as well. Seven days baby.

We had a couple mother hens come up on us Sunday and ask if we can kindly “wrap it up within the next hour”. Apparently they a lot of people coming over and they were having a New Yorker Easter egg hunt for the childrens. We moved to the other side of the property (was like a condo deal and they were neighbors). The MDS can be amazingly polite and respectful as needed. Lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Good to hear. The MDS is still kicking as well. Seven days baby.
> 
> We had a couple mother hens come up on us Sunday and ask if we can kindly “wrap it up within the next hour”. Apparently they a lot of people coming over and they were having a New Yorker Easter egg hunt for the childrens. We moved to the other side of the property (was like a condo deal and they were neighbors). The MDS can be amazingly polite and respectful as needed. Lol



Working on a Sunday? Damn. That’s my coffee and donut day.


----------



## tree MDS

Essentially bad ass Monday.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

tree MDS said:


> Essentially bad ass Monday.
> View attachment 820379



Why is your chipper set up on plywood on the driveway?


----------



## tree MDS

WmTreeCo. said:


> Why is your chipper set up on plywood on the driveway?



Cuz it’s 11,300 lbs and only on two wheels. The driveway was beautiful too, so not worth a chance. Made us look better to the customer as well. I don’t usually bother with it though, to be honest.


----------



## tree MDS

Set up around noon and whipped these five pretty good sized trees up by 4:30. I like this job. Nice weather for a change and this strange new color to the sky too!

Hope everybody is well!! Scary times for all!!


----------



## NeSurfcaster

I had my first experience with a spider lift yesterday... Rented a "Tracked lift brand" 72'er it was red. Controller was a PIA at first and just a pain at the end. First it only worked when not in the bucket, then some how it started working for a few mins from the bucket. I guess a outrigger sank in the sandy ground some(small mats were included but not big enough for the sandy soil). It wouldn't let me move left or right, only down . I was about 60' up in the canopy trying to get a few hours in before dark alone(help was arriving Tuesday morning). Boom would go down but since I was in the canopy I couldn't get down over the oak tree leads. Rather then making a phone call for help I descended down on a rigging rope... lesson learned never use a unframilar lift alone.
Next morning(yesterday) had to call the rental company to get the controller to work in bucket(had a 5 min. tutorial when I picked it up). Guy talked me threw it on the phone in the morning but the rest of the day controller only would work when plugged into the bucket. Turned out battery was dead in remote, found that out this morning when I dropped it off.
4 dead/dying oaks all over the 2 acre yard, 3 biggins(32"+dbh). 1 over the new fence, the biggest of bunch was 5' from the house w/ 2 week old solar paanels on roof. With just a dead hollow squirll filled stem to rig from I picked and threw everything over the house. Other 2 were in the woods w/ just a shed under 1 side of those 2 trees. So they were pretty easy.
Arrived at job at 7:00 yesterday, didn't get boom functional till after 8. Finished last tree at 6:30. Balls to the wall all day w/out a 1 min break except when saw was sent down to be refueled. I told the homeowner it would be a additional charge if lift was needed for a second day. So you would think since I finished in one day busting my arse he would throw me a bone, Nope.
I hated the lift at first being so used to the bucket truck single 6 position pistol joystick. Now that I understand the quirks of the lift I like them. I needed all 72' and some to get to 2 of the trees to avoid rigging down monster pieces over targets or the wooded area. Going threw the woods was much easier w/ the tracked lift then any lift I ever used. 
Got a pin oak removal climb on saturday, looking forward to rigging stuff/pick-throw/chunking again w/ no rental lift under me. Rental guy hooked me up compared to normal rate, charged me 620 for lift and trailer. Then another 190 in tax and waiver and 600 deposit. Nornally it would be 780 for the lift and trailer plus tax/waiver/deposit. It will have to be a necessity in the future to rent that lift again. I'll stick with genie towables or nifty lifts if the trees aren't climbable. Sorry for the novel w/ no pics but really had no time to even think about pics.


----------



## tree MDS

Tracked Lifts is the dealer in PA. They sell Omme lifts and the Platform Basket lifts. Sounds like you had the PB. I’ve heard they have a lot of crap on them. Omme is the cats ass, but pricey. I’m sure you know this, but there’s a bit of a learning curve with most new equipment. Lol


----------



## NeSurfcaster

tree MDS said:


> Tracked Lifts is the dealer in PA. They sell Omme lifts and the Platform Basket lifts. Sounds like you had the PB. I’ve heard they have a lot of crap on them. Omme is the cats ass, but pricey. I’m sure you know this, but there’s a bit of a learning curve with most new equipment. Lol


 Yup it was a "Platform Basket lifts". When I dropped it off they explained how many complaints they have with it. Not worth the hassle they said and were considering selling it. Seemed like they had to go to wherever the renter had the lift to repair or teach the renter how to use it very often. The rental company dosen't really even know exactly how to use it, just the bare essentialls. The above may work out to my advantage, might be able to get a even more discounted rental price. Still lookin forward to saturdays pin oak climb tho. 
After using it I really now understand why you use so much plywood. These tracked lifts really tear up the yard, fortunately my customer wasn't worried about it. He wanted the trees down the cheapest way possible, thats what he got. Not 1 rake was brought out or any wood/branches moved unless it was in our way.


----------



## tree MDS

I can’t even imagine looking forward to a pin oak climb... unless maybe it was part of a prison work release program or something. Lol. Not that the MDS would know anything about that..


----------



## tree MDS

Finally stopped raining long enough to get back on this job.


----------



## tree MDS

The never ending tree job rages on. Lol. Omg.


----------



## Jester3775

Never ending ! I feel your pain. I very much like it better when there is an end in site, somewhere...


----------



## gorman




----------



## tree MDS

Is that a murph cut?
Working on the other side now.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Is that a murph cut?
> Working on the other side now.
> View attachment 825641



Poison ivy? Or u get lucky?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Poison ivy? Or u get lucky?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Oh it’s poison ivy. I really don’t get it too bad typically. We’ll see. There’s enough of it. Lol


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Oh it’s poison ivy. I really don’t get it too bad typically. We’ll see. There’s enough of it. Lol


I havent gotten it yet and I've been eyeball deep in it. They say most people dont keep their immunity forever and when you get it the first time it's real bad, not looking forward to that day!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Is that a murph cut?
> Working on the other side now.
> View attachment 825641



Just a Dutchman


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I havent gotten it yet and I've been eyeball deep in it. They say most people dont keep their immunity forever and when you get it the first time it's real bad, not looking forward to that day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Well, I wouldn’t go hiding in the truck over it or anything. You’ll be okay.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

tree MDS said:


> I can’t even imagine looking forward to a pin oak climb... unless maybe it was part of a prison work release program or something. Lol. Not that the MDS would know anything about that..


 I actually like climbing them. Generally around here they are bushy tree's w/ less super long leeds then white/red oaks. I'd say most are 60-70' so not real tall either. Some grow wide w/ long narly shaped leeds. But most have lots of branches right off the trunk, almost like how white pines grow. 
Therefore there's many options for TIP's. Limb walks are easier since there's usually a branch growing straight out over your head. Hard a$$ wood for sure, so many knots and a crooked grain. Chunking down can be difficult w/ so many knots. By far the hardest splitting wood I've encountered w/ that crazy grain and all the knots.


----------



## Rabid K9

Busy period over here is southern Australia. Few jobs from last ten days or so when have had a second to get the lenses out. Been working like bastard donkeys.

Removal of dead Eucalyptus nicolli.

Indirect lightning strike, planted, 25-30 year old, 1.4m DBH.

(Not sure how to make photos visible in message - can take a decent shot, uploading them though....)


----------



## Rabid K9

Removal of dead Eucalyptus marginata, phytophthera sp. decline. 50 years plus, remnant of native veg, completed approx 30 mins before first proper system of the season. 30 mins later 125km/h winds commenced & the work piled up.

Modern weather tools make it a lot easier to work the weather windows....


----------



## Rabid K9

Next day as the wind eased.

Eucalyptus robusta, planted < 25 years, 1.4m + DBH, failed on primary inclusion. Produced approx 60m3 of mulch from the two stems & clean up of damaged adjoining trees. High biomass producing beasts the swamp mahogany.

Sent one of my guys up to finish cleaning an adjoining Corymbia calophylla just on dark, parks his pudding arse pushing logs on the Vermeer to much, forgets whats it's like up in the canopy....


----------



## Rabid K9

Couple of days later when conditions allowed.

Back to removed unstable standing stem. Heavy backlean, powerlines, house, office, water tank, nursery open to public. Some nervous rigging out on a less than desirable base.


----------



## Rabid K9

Corymbia calophylla, 1.5m DBH, remnant regrowth on farm, failed in same storm, fell across boundary fence, away from equipment sheds.

Large sail canopy on extremely decayed base. Variety of Quambalaria species, less than 10% sound wood, amazed it stayed standing as long as it did. Sound timber of this species is around 1250kg/m cubed, dense interlocked grain, makes chipper work hard.


----------



## Rabid K9

Removals & pruning for new build.

Eucalyptus diverticolor & saligna, 400 & 800mm DBH, only 25m or so, can reach reach 90m in their naturale....

As usual, project builder has given no consideration to trees on lot, trying to help owners out preventing future issues, while retaining some trees.

Root protection zone? What is that? Thought trees just had a box footing?


----------



## Rabid K9

Removal of multi-leadered Eucalyptus diversicolor for powerline clearance. Larger rear tree becoming 'edge' of the planted farm shelter belt.

Large base, 1.2m +, six straight stems, perfect spiking practice for another of my guys before afternoon of power doing a days job in four hours removing large Eucalyptus boytroides over fence & powerline. Boggy ground, short days leading into winter. Diff locks useful on old war machine.


----------



## Rabid K9

Removal, eucalypt hybrid, multi-stemmed on large short bole over northern aspect of residence. Client an accountant, so on a tight quote. Seperate climber for AM & PM, both fast, but still a never ending lowering out job, precipitated all day. Had to finish bole in the morning. Second climber built the large custom drum (der trommel) (he's German) we use for lowering heavy timber.


----------



## Rabid K9

One of the strange things about these end of days is people have been crying out for quality mulch, by the hundreds of cubic metres.

So if a moments downtime presents, are flat out filling orders. Have 70 acres of hardwood plantation we are thinning, which provides as handy resource close to town. Corymbia maculata going into chipper.

MS500i has rapidly become a team favourite.


----------



## Rabid K9

Then there is the woodpile....

Eucalyptus marginata.


----------



## gorman

Rabid K9 said:


> One of the strange things about these end of days is people have been crying out for quality mulch, by the hundreds of cubic metres.
> 
> So if a moments downtime presents, are flat out filling orders. Have 70 acres of hardwood plantation we are thinning, which provides as handy resource close to town. Corymbia maculata going into chipper.
> 
> MS500i has rapidly become a team favourite.



Yea, people are home so they want to spruce up the yard and make it look nice


----------



## tree MDS

Working back in my hood the last couple days. Even managed to fit in an oil change on the Giant and Lifty.


----------



## tree MDS

Just sayin.


----------



## derwoodii

lifted a few logs today, crane disposing or re-purposing trunk logs can be cost effective vs sawin them up.. But its always a trick to find suitable use be it milling, habitat creation landscape / sculpture firewood lot .. These logs went to a Arb/tree training school for students to observe tree structure and practice saw them apart, win win. 

Logs of Iron bark Eucalyptus sideroxylon,,, Corymbia ficifolia Flowering Gum & Sweet gum Liquidambar styraciflua


----------



## Rabid K9

derwoodii said:


> lifted a few logs today, crane disposing or re-purposing trunk logs can be cost effective vs sawin them up.. But its always a trick to find suitable use be it milling, habitat creation landscape / sculpture firewood lot .. These logs went to a Arb/tree training school for students to observe tree structure and practice saw them apart, win win.
> 
> Logs of Iron bark Eucalyptus sideroxylon,,, Corymbia ficifolia Flowering Gum & Sweet gum Liquidambar styraciflua
> 
> View attachment 828874



That's a decent sized ficifolia bole.


----------



## derwoodii

Rabid K9 said:


> That's a decent sized ficifolia bole.



done a few bigger but its soft easy to cut wood being from WA Cor fica its origin state you'd know that


----------



## Rabid K9

derwoodii said:


> done a few bigger but its soft easy to cut wood being from WA Cor fica its origin state you'd know that
> 
> View attachment 828898



Yes, very soft in comparison to some of the other locals. What was it being removed for? Looks like it was a decent street tree, nice basal flare?

Just out of interest, what does that truck run at per hour? Is that unit 6x4 or 6x2 (bogie drive)? Looking at a similar unit, except with side tipper as well, for next larger piece of equipment, could have one working everyday at moment.


----------



## gorman

My UD is now officially a gray area truck. Can’t get parts anymore. Currently looking to replace it.


----------



## derwoodii

Rabid K9 said:


> Yes, very soft in comparison to some of the other locals. What was it being removed for? Looks like it was a decent street tree, nice basal flare?
> 
> Just out of interest, what does that truck run at per hour? Is that unit 6x4 or 6x2 (bogie drive)? Looking at a similar unit, except with side tipper as well, for next larger piece of equipment, could have one working everyday at moment.




was a nice tree till canopy structure smashed by storm 4 months ago also had longihorn beetle so sadly beyond preservation 

$130 per hour boogie drive not dont know drive train guess 6 x4 kenworth


----------



## mikewhite85

Listened to a super boring webinar on tree risk assessment this afternoon but got 4 ceus!


----------



## tree MDS

No ceu’s but the MDS was essentially bad ass as usual.


----------



## mikewhite85

nice rigging!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> nice rigging!



Thanks. We roped a few more pieces off it after that, then I was able to pull it back with the tractor winch and pulley (that and that crap norway).

To be honest, that tree had me a little stressed. I actually woke up early that day and couldn’t get back to sleep thinking about it. I hate trees like that, but they keep it real.


----------



## gorman

Happy Memorial Day everyone. Please take a load off and stay away from the roads. People are driving wasted since Friday.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone. Please take a load off and stay away from the roads. People are driving wasted since Friday.



I had a truck parked out in front of the shop (like I do often) yesterday while I was greasing the bucket and some drunk sounding little ***** almost got herself into an accident flying by it. She was yelling something about parking on the f’n corner. The MDS shot the trashy little thing a few choice words as well. ****’n millennial trash..... 

But yeah, they’re out there.


----------



## tree MDS

Happy Memorial Day!!!


----------



## mckeetree

"But yeah, they’re out there."

Yeah, they sure as hell are.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> "But yeah, they’re out there."
> 
> Yeah, they sure as hell are.



Good to hear from you! I was actually thinking about you the other day, wondering if your crabby old ass was still around.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Good to hear from you! I was actually thinking about you the other day, wondering if your crabby old ass was still around.


Yeah I'm still around and still pretty damned crabby. I have said for the past three or four years I'm quitting this damned trees business but I guess I don't know how to quit.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree pics. We’re well away from this job now (thankfully). Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nice,,


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Very nice


----------



## tree MDS

Tree preservation division. Even pruning is hard core with the MDS.


----------



## gorman

Dropped this mess yesterday.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

That mess looks like a snack-treat. Lol just saying.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Tree looked nice after your trimming MDS. I got a nice little climber job tomorrow, maybe I'll take the time to take some pics.
We got slammed w/ some straight line winds this week, about a 35 square mile wide area. Unfortunately the pool bis is still slammin so I only got to take on the 1 job I'm doin tomorrow.
Trim and remove broken limbs on a pin oak and remove a maple (I think it's a maple, last year I bid on the removal). Storm got the customer to finally say come do it.


----------



## Jester3775

That is one badass loader !


tree MDS said:


> View attachment 833851


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> That is one badass loader !



Thanks. It is a pretty impressive machine, no doubt. My a/c has been out for a while now, which has been pissing me off. I just don’t have the time to get it to the shop. That thing is on a job working six days a week, we can hardly live without it lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Another pic just cuz it is cool.


----------



## epicklein22

I think this is the tallest tree I’ve ever taken down. A smidge over 120’. Had a big rotten spot at the base and the customer was concerned it’d fail and take out surrounding trees. Snuck my buddy’s 38 ton crane down into the woods and dismantled it in a couple hours. He has 141’ tip height and the tree was about 10 to 15’ shorter when he boomed over it. Would have taken more pictures, but the focus on my camera is going haywire.


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> I think this is the tallest tree I’ve ever taken down. A smidge over 120’. Had a big rotten spot at the base and the customer was concerned it’d fail and take out surrounding trees. Snuck my buddy’s 38 ton crane down into the woods and dismantled it in a couple hours. He has 141’ tip height and the tree was about 10 to 15’ shorter when he boomed over it. Would have taken more pictures, but the focus on my camera is going haywire.View attachment 834900
> View attachment 834902



That amazing the crane didn’t get stuck. Was it a tulip poplar?


----------



## NeSurfcaster

NeSurfcaster said:


> Tree looked nice after your trimming MDS. I got a nice little climber job tomorrow, maybe I'll take the time to take some pics.
> We got slammed w/ some straight line winds this week, about a 35 square mile wide area. Unfortunately the pool bis is still slammin so I only got to take on the 1 job I'm doin tomorrow.
> Trim and remove broken limbs on a pin oak and remove a maple (I think it's a maple, last year I bid on the removal). Storm got the customer to finally say come do it.


No pics again but job well done. 1 job turned into 2 then into 3. 3rd job was a 80' cherry snagged in a dead ash and a healthy maple. Home owner cut it off the stump... hoping it would fall down. I got a throwbag about 60' up in the dead ash, over a 8" leed/limb. Ring sling set up around trunk of dead/dyeing ash. Dropped down into it and cut a drop zone out. Then slowly picked at it till it was only held up in 2 places. Got on what I thought was the safest side and released 1 of the final 2 branches. Fortunately it stayed put, cut the final branch back to where it was hung up. Final cut was made and 40' of trunk fell to the ground. 
By far the most dangerous climb I ever done, especially late in the day on my 1st day off since 1st week of may. The 3 trees and there limbs/leaves made it very difficult to see what was going on up there. I was scared every next cut was gonna let the whole cherry tree roll on top of me since it was already cut off the stump. Fancy swing set, nice koi pond and fancy fenced in garden under this mess didn't help. 
Gotta start taking pics, but as soon as I get to the job I wanna get going. Throwline set, porta wrap, saddle, spikes, ropes, saws...


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> That amazing the crane didn’t get stuck. Was it a tulip poplar?



We laid down a plywood highway and it almost got stuck getting out, but we made it work. Yes, tulip popular. This was a mature woods that hasn’t been logged in quite some time. Nothing but monster trees all over this property.


----------



## gorman

I put the order in today for an new chip truck. Isuzu ftr with a 15’ aluminum box. Now I have two trucks to sell. I’ll have this bad boy in about three months.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I put the order in today for an new chip truck. Isuzu ftr with a 15’ aluminum box. Now I have two trucks to sell. I’ll have this bad boy in about three months.



Nice!

I hate waiting for new trucks. Seems like the whole process is like giving birth each time.


----------



## gorman

It’s not something I want at all. It’s something I need that I begrudgingly ponied up for. My mechanic was adamant that I get rid of my UD so that left few choices. This truck is gonna cost me about 100k but being that I’m unable to spend money on myself without several nights of getting yelled at I’ll just bite the bullet and get the best for my work.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Good luck with the new truck man.
I'm starting a large removal job tomorrow, 6 good sized oaks(4 are doubles),1 big double maple, and topping 4 big pines. I tried to tell her the pines are gonna die so might as well remove completely. I'll climb the pines tomorrow and maybe pick at one of the oaks. We got a lift reserved for next weekend.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

NeSurfcaster said:


> Good luck with the new truck man.
> I'm starting a large removal job tomorrow, 6 good sized oaks(4 are doubles),1 big double maple, and topping 4 big pines. I tried to tell her the pines are gonna die so might as well remove completely. I'll climb the pines tomorrow and maybe pick at one of the oaks. We got a lift reserved for next weekend.



Why top the pines if you know its going to kill them? Just to get the rest of the job?


----------



## tree MDS

My plywood superhighway. Nice view anyway.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> My plywood superhighway. Nice view anyway.
> View attachment 836288
> View attachment 836289


Pretty sweet! How’s the lift holding up?


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Pretty sweet! How’s the lift holding up?



Good. MDS likey.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> My plywood superhighway. Nice view anyway.
> View attachment 836288
> View attachment 836289


only thing that is missing is traffic lights, and a crossing guard.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

WmTreeCo. said:


> Why top the pines if you know its going to kill them? Just to get the rest of the job?



Turned out husband is going to drop the spars, he planned on removing them once topped. He just wanted them to be cut low enough for him drop safely. The wife (lady I sold job too) Thought they were gonna survive and just grow bushy at a lower height. I only got 2 trees done, both had multiple stems branching out. Wind was blowing wrong way to bomb em, I had to rig a few of the tops. Rigging tops by your self no fun, had a good tip too for a ring sling but still seemed dangerous/hokey


----------



## tree MDS

I love these bigger jobs where I just find a home. We’ve been around this whole place practically. This setup worked real well today. Had the logs stacked and waiting for Jefferson. Was able to feed some logs in the chipper, then load Jeff at same time. Sweet because the guy is getting his driveway paved soon too, so no worries about turning. I got the 110’ dead and scrawny Ash there next, they just added the next big oak down the line. Then we still have the big ash with the ribbon further down. Should keep me out of trouble for a few more days.


----------



## tree MDS

****ing trees...


----------



## crammit442

tree MDS said:


> ****ing trees...
> View attachment 837112
> View attachment 837113


Nice looking work. I'm not sure if the tree work or the plywood interstate is more impressive.Those stacks looks like enough to build a house or two. Really nice!


----------



## tree MDS

crammit442 said:


> Nice looking work. I'm not sure if the tree work or the plywood interstate is more impressive.Those stacks looks like enough to build a house or two. Really nice!



Welcome to AS! And thank you! The “plywood makes it possible “ is a saying I have here. My current help understands. They whip those sheets around like tater chips. Lol.


----------



## crammit442

tree MDS said:


> Welcome to AS! And thank you! The “plywood makes it possible “ is a saying I have here. My current help understands. They whip those sheets around like tater chips. Lol.


Tater chips.... that's awesome!  I've sent your pics to my Dad and several friends and they're all impressed.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

I had my first saw causality last weekend. Job was taking longer then expected, helper was painfully slow in every way and called out at 6:30 sunday morning. Got tired of him taking forever w/ the rope and portawrap so I decided to do the 1/5th rule on the rest of the spar. Nice 45* face cut but crooked back cut you know the rest. I held on for dear life but saw didn't survive, broke every av mount, carb seperated from the intake, bar/chain bent that's just preliminary look over . It was about 30' up so who knows maybe it would of survived better if I would of let go and hope log didn't land on it. Day 2 by myself was fun, cut and throw 3 80'+ white oaks. Half over the house, air conditioner, oil tank, flower bed. Speed lined the tops which were 30' out of reach w/ 55' lift right next to tree. It was better then rigging them w/ slings then cut and throw them down. Tightening speed lines w/ 50 extra feet of rope in bucket was the slow part. Customer was happy and tipped me 400 for finishing by myself. So I'll take that tip and get a new 2511t and use my busted one for parts. 90* and humid all weekend and somehow thunder storms surrounded us but never came within 3-4 miles of job site. Back at it this Sunday


----------



## tree MDS

Trunk was actually not as bad as I though. Went perfectly (especially for a Monday morning). Got it all moved out and stacked for the “log truck” (Jefferson) too.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Looks like some beefy wood, probably even bigger on site. Pics always make tree's look smaller.


----------



## tree MDS

NeSurfcaster said:


> Looks like some beefy wood, probably even bigger on site. Pics always make tree's look smaller.



Yeah, roping that stick had me a little nervous. Probably bigger than it looked in the pics for sure. Heavy, tight grained red oak and with such a smooth trunk. I kept thinking “great, we were almost done with this huge job, then he throws this at me and a sling is gonna break and **** the whole thing up”. My ground guy did awesome on the rope though, really impressed me. Saw big logs come down smoother than I ever thought possible.

That customer was such a nice old timer. Really cool. Now we’re back to the usual fruitcakes. Sigh. I thought this ****er was gonna try and make out with me yesterday!! I kept backing up and he kept coming, f’n two feet away. Every time I come down they’re on me!!


----------



## crammit442

Really nice pro work. Looks like you've invested in the tools and people to do superior work.  It's always fun to watch someone that's good at their craft.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Good customers can really make a job better. I can't stand the ones that wanna stand right next to the drop zone. Asking if were gonna do this or that. Just wait for us to finish before jamming us up about this limb or that limb.
And for real keep your distance till this virus crap is over. With this heat and humidity I can barely stand to smell myself.


----------



## gorman

Found a pinhole in our chipper radiator yesterday at the end of the day. 2k for a new one drop shipped but I found an 88 year old swamp yankee that will fix it for a bag of scallops. My brother is handling the shellfish. I’ll let you know how this turns out.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Best of luck to ya, always good to know a scallop guy. Boy are they good the first 3 days right off the boat. I did day trips one summer shucking guts. Best part was the bluefin coming up and eating the guts. And the recreational fisherman trading everything they got on board for a bucket of guts. Rec boats would bring beer/cigarettes/dvd's/ all kinds of stuff just to trade for scallop guts.


----------



## gorman

It turned out to be junk. It was filled with stop leak and riddled with pinholes. Now I have to order a new one.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> It turned out to be junk. It was filled with stop leak and riddled with pinholes. Now I have to order a new one.



That sucks. I thought that was a newer chipper?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> It turned out to be junk. It was filled with stop leak and riddled with pinholes. Now I have to order a new one.



Yep. And now it’s the weekend and you lost time dicking around with scallop guy.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> That sucks. I thought that was a newer chipper?



It was manufactured in 2006 but the guy I bought it from only put 160 hours on it. It sat and rotted.


----------



## tree MDS

This thing! Nice to be using the bucket more lately though. What a Cadillac compared to Lifty.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Sure is a nice bucket truck


----------



## tree MDS

NeSurfcaster said:


> Sure is a nice bucket truck



Thanks. It’s my muscle bucket (since I couldn’t afford an actual muscle car if I wanted one). Lol.


----------



## CIAmike11

gorman said:


> Found a pinhole in our chipper radiator yesterday at the end of the day. 2k for a new one drop shipped but I found an 88 year old swamp yankee that will fix it for a bag of scallops. My brother is handling the shellfish. I’ll let you know how this turns out.


Hey Gorman, you ever though of having someone try to braze the pin hole? We do it to old tractor and equipment radiators that have pin holes riddled through them with quite a bit of success. May be worth a Shot and cheaper than 2k for a new one if it works


----------



## gorman

CIAmike11 said:


> Hey Gorman, you ever though of having someone try to braze the pin hole? We do it to old tractor and equipment radiators that have pin holes riddled through them with quite a bit of success. May be worth a Shot and cheaper than 2k for a new one if it works



It not fixable. Totally rotted and filled with stop leak.


----------



## CIAmike11

I’m sorry buddy I totally mis read that whole thing haha my bad


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> This thing! Nice to be using the bucket more lately though. What a Cadillac compared to Lifty.
> View attachment 839696
> View attachment 839697
> View attachment 839698
> View attachment 839699
> View attachment 839700


With a yard like that not sure why you would choose to go thru the hassle to use plywood ? Standard procedure ?


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> With a yard like that not sure why you would choose to go thru the hassle to use plywood ? Standard procedure ?



Standard procedure. We had the lift in for a couple things and were running the giant on it pretty good. Not to mention the bucket six wheeling up the hump to it’s set up. All the neighbors were actually just telling my guys how impressed they were with the whole show, mentioned the plywood in particular (I dunno, man, it works). I already have another estimate out there when I get a chance. Nice neighborhood actually. Lots of good looking scenery drifting by.


----------



## Jester3775

Didn't notice the hump that made you go "six wheeling" I know pictures don't always do the situation justice. I will say the pictures you share of your jobs do look like a professional is on scene. Now you have me pondering if I should do something with plywood, I try not to be afraid of change and I appreciate someone who has "arrived" sharing. In my mind it seems like my Bucket Truck would just destroy the plywood, I have to go "six wheeling" too sometimes ! Have thought about the mats they sell, seems like they would hold up better but they sure know what they want for them, thoughts ?


----------



## no tree to big

Plywood is your friend it holds up to buckets pretty good. Also depends on how soft the ground is I've gone places I didn't belong even on plywood and destroyed sheets or you can get 2 years outa a sheet. I love the sound of driving on a nice new crisp sheet oh the memories.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Pine hunting today.


----------



## tree MDS

One more of the view/lay of land. Lol


----------



## gorman

Found the hydraulic leak in my gehl. Happy fourth you lazy bastids.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Found the hydraulic leak in my gehl. Happy fourth you lazy bastids.



Happy fourth. You’re becoming a real mechanic!


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Did 2 pines today, got pics of the smaller one. Probably a 75 footer and a 85 footer. Biggest one had 5 or 6 kinks or bends in the trunk. I hate those 6 foot sections that grow on a 45 then straight up again. Due to a shed and dog woods I had to get to the top before letting her rip. 4 more pines to go then the pines are done. You can see the 3 on the right side and 1 dead one on left side.
Gonna get to really do some speed lining on the ones on the right. Thick dogwoods over there under those ones on the right. Like a 30 yard circle of dogwoods around the base of those three. Rigging them down would be a night mare and would damage the dogwoods no matter how careful the rope man is. I got 6 slings now, and probably 6 nice smooth carabiners for the slings.


----------



## tree MDS

It’s nice to see somebody coming up into the business the old school way. Nice work, man!


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Thanks MDS, Means a lot coming from you.


----------



## crammit442

NeSurfcaster said:


> Did 2 pines today, got pics of the smaller one. Probably a 75 footer and a 85 footer. Biggest one had 5 or 6 kinks or bends in the trunk. I hate those 6 foot sections that grow on a 45 then straight up again. Due to a shed and dog woods I had to get to the top before letting her rip. 4 more pines to go then the pines are done. You can see the 3 on the right side and 1 dead one on left side.
> Gonna get to really do some speed lining on the ones on the right. Thick dogwoods over there under those ones on the right. Like a 30 yard circle of dogwoods around the base of those three. Rigging them down would be a night mare and would damage the dogwoods no matter how careful the rope man is. I got 6 slings now, and probably 6 nice smooth carabiners for the slings.



Nice work! There are some talented tree guys here. Really good for amateurs like me to learn from. 
Charles


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> This thing! Nice to be using the bucket more lately though. What a Cadillac compared to Lifty.
> View attachment 839696
> View attachment 839697
> View attachment 839698
> View attachment 839699
> View attachment 839700



Nice elevator on a rear mount! 70'? 

I'm intrigued. In what way is it a Cadillac compared to your spiderlift? Faster?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice elevator on a rear mount! 70'?
> 
> I'm intrigued. In what way is it a Cadillac compared to your spiderlift? Faster?



Yeah, 70’ (75’ wh).

Bucket is faster, nicer controls, it’s much more comfortable leaning against a nice soft basket, just all and all much more machine underneath you. (The two really shouldn’t even be compared they’re so different). I guess I was also referring to the 330hp, automatic, ice cold ac and recently armoralled interior. It’s a nice way to work (when it makes sense). But then there are setups like this where the lift is just a no brainer..


----------



## tree MDS

Or this...


----------



## NeSurfcaster

NeSurfcaster said:


> Did 2 pines today, got pics of the smaller one. Probably a 75 footer and a 85 footer. Biggest one had 5 or 6 kinks or bends in the trunk. I hate those 6 foot sections that grow on a 45 then straight up again. Due to a shed and dog woods I had to get to the top before letting her rip. 4 more pines to go then the pines are done. You can see the 3 on the right side and 1 dead one on left side.
> Gonna get to really do some speed lining on the ones on the right. Thick dogwoods over there under those ones on the right. Like a 30 yard circle of dogwoods around the base of those three. Rigging them down would be a night mare and would damage the dogwoods no matter how careful the rope man is. I got 6 slings now, and probably 6 nice smooth carabiners for the slings.




Well I got the rest of those pines down but neither I or my helper took any pics this weekend. But the dead one and other 2 pines in the pics are down. 
Speed line was great and was the only way to do it climbing for the 2 on the right in pics. And with more time both me and helper will be faster with it. Hot and humid as could be yesterday, 7 hours and I was done. Today was just the dead one 75'er, took about a 25' top in tight quarters. Lots of little bug/woodpecker holes up high and branches were light for there size. Didn't want to push my luck w/ the wind noodely tree. Hinge was still solid and pulled fiber when it let go.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, 70’ (75’ wh).
> 
> Bucket is faster, nicer controls, it’s much more comfortable leaning against a nice soft basket, just all and all much more machine underneath you. (The two really shouldn’t even be compared they’re so different). I guess I was also referring to the 330hp, automatic, ice cold ac and recently armoralled interior. It’s a nice way to work (when it makes sense). But then there are setups like this where the lift is just a no brainer..
> View attachment 841898



Nice. I'm in the market for one... Do you use 3/4" plywood? Must be heavy slinging that stuff around. Your pictures are impressive!


----------



## no tree to big

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice. I'm in the market for one... Do you use 3/4" plywood? Must be heavy slinging that stuff around. Your pictures are impressive!


 With all the equipment he has the only labor his crew does is throw plywood!!!

Forks on the loader make it cake! Dump it off right in front of the machine on the way in flip it on as you back out!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> With all the equipment he has the only labor his crew does is throw plywood!!!
> 
> Forks on the loader make it cake! Dump it off right in front of the machine on the way in flip it on as you back out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha. I think these guys figure we’re pulling it off the truck one sheet at a time!

The other nice part (like in that first pic) is being able to set up/track over the occasional septic system. I would’ve had to block the whole work zone with the bucket otherwise, as the septic started somewhere out behind the house where the lift was. This way I was able to come down as the wood built up and feed it into the chipper/move it out of the way (they did have to drag and chip the brush on top of plywood duties lol).


----------



## gorman

Backed into a mailbox yesterday. It said Walpole on it. [emoji22]


----------



## NeSurfcaster

gorman said:


> Backed into a mailbox yesterday. It said Walpole on it. [emoji22]


It happens, hurts tho


----------



## BC WetCoast

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, 70’ (75’ wh).
> 
> Bucket is faster, nicer controls, it’s much more comfortable leaning against a nice soft basket, just all and all much more machine underneath you. (The two really shouldn’t even be compared they’re so different). I guess I was also referring to the 330hp, automatic, ice cold ac and recently armoralled interior. It’s a nice way to work (when it makes sense). But then there are setups like this where the lift is just a no brainer..
> View attachment 841898


Is your spider lift like sitting on top of a fly fishing rod?


----------



## tree MDS

BC WetCoast said:


> Is your spider lift like sitting on top of a fly fishing rod?



I haven’t noticed any fishing pole. But then again, this is mans work and that sort of thing doesn’t bother me. I am too busy netting $ signs as they drift by.


----------



## gorman

Customer just gave me this. I think it’s from ‘81 and it’s mint. Starts right up.


----------



## crammit442

gorman said:


> Customer just gave me this. I think it’s from ‘81 and it’s mint. Starts right up.


This clearly goes in the "you suck" thread.


----------



## tree MDS

Nothing too spectacular this week. Nice setup on this little tulip tree that was down over a retaining wall. Had to rope the wood to the ground and pluck the stems with the Giant. Even left the ring of hostas at the base in tact.


----------



## tree MDS

I love southco!! Waiting for my third (and biggest) truck from them as we speak!
!
I’ve worked with them to commission some new metal for my old bucket in the past too. Great company, and great people!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I love southco!! Waiting for my third (and biggest) truck from them as we speak!
> !
> I’ve worked with them to commission some new metal for my old bucket in the past too. Great company, and great people!
> View attachment 845855


How big we goin now? Do you even have room to park all this high priced junk, haha. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> How big we goin now? Do you even have room to park all this high priced junk, haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha. T880, 20’ dump with chip top and q150 z loader


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Haha. T880, 20’ dump with chip top and q150 z loader


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Cummins X15 505 With Allison 4500 Rds, Crosslock tandems with steerable pusher.

Help wanted. Just saying.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Cummins X15 505 With Allison 4500 Rds, Crosslock tandems with steerable pusher.
> 
> Help wanted. Just saying.


I'm litterly in the process of buying a house too, argh not sure how the gf would feel about the move... hmm I could use an upgrade anyway... see you Monday morning?? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I'm litterly in the process of buying a house too, argh not sure how the gf would feel about the move... hmm I could use an upgrade anyway... see you Monday morning??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Lol. Just need to iron out the details!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Just need to iron out the details!


I feel like I need to pay you to play at the amusement park!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> I feel like I need to pay you to play at the amusement park!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. But I doubt that.
Also, you’re the only one that has any idea if it would work or not. Let me know. It’s nice up here!


----------



## NeSurfcaster

nice man


----------



## gorman

I did my first EAB ash removal yesterday. Wasn’t that big but I was amazed at how crispy that tree was.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I did my first EAB ash removal yesterday. Wasn’t that big but I was amazed at how crispy that tree was.



Yeah, seems like they go from petrified then to dust. I think around year three is when the whole thing starts to turn punky. Another whole week of ninety degree days and dead ash... only to finish with a long dead elm. Omg, my poor equipment!!


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Trimmed 4 tree's, 2 cherry's and I think sumac's(long skinny symmetrical leaves w/ smooth tan bark. Tree's were full of "Lantern bugs?" about a inch long and dark red under there wings. Anyway they were peeing or something this sticky slimy juice that covered the ground and anything under the tree. It felt like it was raining, stuff was like glue when it landed on my glasses. Glad I didn't put my visor on my helmet before hand. 
Just a trim job over a property line, fence/birdbaths/ bird feeders/ butterfly and rose bushes/ sheds... Srt up to TIP's drt to work canopy, thank god for the new adjustable friction saver. The bug juice made drt almost impossible w/out it. 
Vines were a killer, snagging everything on my sadlle/holding cut branches up/tough to throw anything... you know. Must of been some poison in there, not poison ivy but sumac or oak? Should of washed up w/ poison cleaner but had two estimates afterwards and was too tired to think about it. 92 degrees humid as can be( 82%) but a slight breeze 5-10mph's. Funny how in the winter I hate wind but in the summer I love it. Even when your TIP or leed your on is moving 3-5', it's worth it. 
Anyone ever hear of a "Lantern bug"? Guy that was helping me is a old time tree worker and called someone he knows that works for the state about them. Supposedly they eat the leaves and kill the trees. We were told to kill them, yea right like I'm gonna spend hours squishing a thousand big bugs and there babies.


----------



## tree MDS

These pics from a customer with the caption “It’s splitting even more”!! Lol. I advised them not to go under it anymore until we deal with it. Thankfully his saw broke after that cut (half tree over his ball cap wearing head). I just had to share.


----------



## Griff93

We tackled this large willow oak that was blown down in a storm.



2020-08-10_11-17-56 by Griffin93, on Flickr



2020-08-10_11-18-14 by Griffin93, on Flickr



2020-08-10_11-22-41 by Griffin93, on Flickr


----------



## gorman

Did that stump fit on a trailer?


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Had a nice job last weekend, big triple pin oak and a dead white oak. Biggest was 37"s and smallest was 32"s. Gottem to 10' spars Saturday and broke them down to pieces to fit into a 12" bandit on Sunday. 
It was my 1st time running a bandit/horizontal feed wheels. I hated it, thank god I only had to use it Sunday afternoon. It's so hard to push bigger pieces in to the wheels. Basically big firewood chunks we were chippin Sunday.
Cut my brand new rope 12 hours into Saturday. Chunking down big wood with snap cuts the saw ran out of gas. Sent it down, got it back and instantly cut threw the rope. So much for that splice, back to bowlines every time I move the ring slings. 
Took some pics for once when saws were getting refueled.


----------



## Griff93

The stump was 20 ft across at the tips when we started. We ripped a bunch of it with my mini ex. I couldn't pick it up with 14,000 lbs in single line. It stalled my winch. The sling was good for 16,800 in basket. I didn't have a bigger sling or the block with me. We were repositioning it back down so we could grind it. If you look close, you'll notice a second sling. Its hooked to the bucket truck winch. We were trying to keep it off the house. It was so close, we could see the side of the footer from the hole it pulled up.


----------



## gorman

Griff93 said:


> The stump was 20 ft across at the tips when we started. We ripped a bunch of it with my mini ex. I couldn't pick it up with 14,000 lbs in single line. It stalled my winch. The sling was good for 16,800 in basket. I didn't have a bigger sling or the block with me. We were repositioning it back down so we could grind it. If you look close, you'll notice a second sling. Its hooked to the bucket truck winch. We were trying to keep it off the house. It was so close, we could see the side of the footer from the hole it pulled up.



Wow. Seems like a real PITA. I hate dealing with root balls. Probably because I have no where around my area to legally dispose of them.


----------



## Griff93

gorman said:


> Wow. Seems like a real PITA. I hate dealing with root balls. Probably because I have no where around my area to legally dispose of them.


Just part of the job. Once we got it repositioned, the stump grinder turned it into chips for the most part. We had to pick out some pieces with our mini ex. We have our own wood lot so we can take stuff there. Still have to do something with them eventually.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Last couple days working up in the hills. steep but beautiful country. Needed clients side by side to avoid a couple hours humping gear in.







Quite a climb for the honda with 3 guys and toys into the pines






Some felling and ringing up, did it all with the 500i, cant get enough of that screaming light saber, much easier to haul around than the 661











and dealing with a standing dead macrocarpa, again really steep. Wood was very sound






And this little widow maker


----------



## tree MDS

Storm damage.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice way to end the week. Finish up Monday. Jet skiing tomorrow.


----------



## no tree to big

We had a lil tornado touch down in a very residential area, same town im based out of. It def left its mark. Next week I go into the park the tornado went through, I have 25 removals and 27 hazard trims so far

That sycamore has evey bit of a 60"dbh the codom that split off was bigger then the half still standing (havent got the call on that one yet, previous customer) not sure I want that call... the Kentucky coffee barely touched a gutter right between the houses cojldnt have asked for a better aim!




























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Some more random pics.


----------



## tree MDS

Then this guy. We just finished working for him a week ago. Told him that tree was gonna go.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

nice work fella's


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Nice way to end the week. Finish up Monday. Jet skiing tomorrow.
> View attachment 848708
> View attachment 848709
> View attachment 848710


how’s the omme lift ?!


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> how’s the omme lift ?!



Pretty good so far. Probably have 730 hours on it now.


----------



## epicklein22

Haven’t taken many pictures lately. Crane jobs have been plentiful and smooth lately. First pic is just a spruce removal I did by hand. Accidentally took a 7600lbs top pick of the spruce in the second picture, crane was only good for 8k. Big nasty butt log on the trailer was 10k.
Looks like everyone else on here is rocking and rolling. Glad to see it!


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Pretty good so far. Probably have 730 hours on it now.


you’ve been working her !


----------



## gorman

Another reason I want a deckover trailer.


----------



## Griff93

I bought a 10 ton deckover recently to haul my mini ex. I've found I should have already had one for other stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

So now the cab and chassis is done, but the loader is held up at port in Canada due to a strike or something. Gonna be another month probably (hopefully a little less). Getting closer though.


----------



## gorman

You gonna keep the air trailer brakes?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You gonna keep the air trailer brakes?



Yeah. It’s gonna have both air and electric. Might want a bigger trailer someday or whatever. I’m sure it’s a lot cheaper to do it now.

I’ve been using the hell out of old Jefferson lately. I can hardly wait to be running this thing around town everyday. Gonna save a ton of time and just generally help streamline things.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> So now the cab and chassis is done, but the loader is held up at port in Canada due to a strike or something. Gonna be another month probably (hopefully a little less). Getting closer though.
> View attachment 849413
> View attachment 849414
> View attachment 849415


When’s the crane showing up? Last piece of the puzzle.....

Not sure how many crane jobs you do, but If you can park the log truck near the chipper, it’s the cat’s ass. Feed the chipper if you can’t put the pick right onto the infeed tray and load any logs that you may you cut off of a pick/butt log.


----------



## tree MDS

We’ll see. It’s not a rear mount, so I know I’ve made some sacrifices there. I just really needed a new wood truck and the rear mount would be too limiting for my operation. The Giant is like a mobile mini log loader anyway, so I figure the two together will be the cats ass. Gonna be a hell of a big chip truck too. Lol


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> We’ll see. It’s not a rear mount, so I know I’ve made some sacrifices there. I just really needed a new wood truck and the rear mount would be too limiting for my operation. The Giant is like a mobile mini log loader anyway, so I figure the two together will be the cats ass. Gonna be a hell of a big chip truck too. Lol



It’s gonna be a beast that’s for sure! As you know, the more time you can stay on the job site the better.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Especially when the dump site is 30 mins+ from the job site. And the guys decide to take a coffee stop adding another 10 mins. Before ya know it, it's a hour plus dump ride.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> It’s gonna be a beast that’s for sure! As you know, the more time you can stay on the job site the better.



I know, it’s going to be crazy for sure. That z fold is like 31’ 6” and can pick like 10,250lbs 10’ off the truck (minus grapple). I think it picks like 3200 or 3300 at full extension. Def going to be something to see!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I know, it’s going to be crazy for sure. That z fold is like 31’ 6” and can pick like 10,250lbs 10’ off the truck (minus grapple). I think it picks like 3200 or 3300 at full extension. Def going to be something to see!



I’m gonna be watching and waiting. This loader seems pretty cool. Three years I gotta replace my bucket and perhaps add a grapple so I can handle more wood


----------



## tree MDS

NeSurfcaster said:


> Especially when the dump site is 30 mins+ from the job site. And the guys decide to take a coffee stop adding another 10 mins. Before ya know it, it's a hour plus dump ride.



The chip truck part is really just an added benefit for me (and cool). The main thing is the log loading and hauling/towing capabilities.

Something like my ram 5500 with the 12’ chip body is really all we need for day to day operations. That truck can tow anything I have (lift, Giant, big chipper) plus a full load of chips (the legality of that may be questionable, but it does it). I think that truck was like 73k. Key investment in my opinion.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> When’s the crane showing up? Last piece of the puzzle.....
> 
> Not sure how many crane jobs you do, but If you can park the log truck near the chipper, it’s the cat’s ass. Feed the chipper if you can’t put the pick right onto the infeed tray and load any logs that you may you cut off of a pick/butt log.



Always thinking towards the future, bud, you know how it is. The endless potential of this business with regards to equipment is what keeps it fresh for me. Incorporating a new piece of equipment into the business and the learning curve and eventual mastering of it is what it’s all about (for me). It’s basically how we grow as a business. (Not that you don’t know this, but just saying).

I’m alright with the slow progression of things (as long as I can see the progress).

Patience is a lesson I had to learn the hard way. I ran this thing for twelve and a half years without a drivers license. Talk about patience. Now I have a spotless class A and dot numbers. I am like the Vietnamese in that regard, you blow up my bridges and I’ll have them rebuilt the next day. I will never quit or surrender. Lol.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Just got my Arborists certification study guide today. I'm interested in 80% of the chapters so they shouldn't be too too difficult. But the other 20% is gonna take a few extra weeks to understand/remember. I'm hoping to take the test in a few months. The next 2 months is real busy for me so I won't get much study time or tree work time till november


----------



## gorman

NeSurfcaster said:


> Just got my Arborists certification study guide today. I'm interested in 80% of the chapters so they shouldn't be too too difficult. But the other 20% is gonna take a few extra weeks to understand/remember. I'm hoping to take the test in a few months. The next 2 months is real busy for me so I won't get much study time or tree work time till november



The questions are taken directly from passages in the book if I remember correctly


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> The questions are taken directly from passages in the book if I remember correctly


Most are but there are a handful of commonsense/ process of elimination kinda questions then there are a few I honestly have no idea where I ever would have came across that info unless steered directly too it.... but only a couple no big deal. I read the book once reread the tree biology sections day b4 test and took the test and passed so not to difficult. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Good to hear guys, Thanks for the help


----------



## gorman

I’m starting to lose my patience with customers. On my voicemail I give full disclosure of our seven week backlog and that we don’t do firewood anymore. People still call me demanding to meet and I when I provide the quote they ask my backlog...[emoji848]
I remind them that I’m booking for late October and they get huffy and say “I can’t wait that long!” 
I’m at the point where I’m not calling people back who I don’t have accounts with to save me the trouble. 
Also thinking about possibly a face or neck tattoo to ward off people.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> I’m starting to lose my patience with customers. On my voicemail I give full disclosure of our seven week backlog and that we don’t do firewood anymore. People still call me demanding to meet and I when I provide the quote they ask my backlog...[emoji848]
> I remind them that I’m booking for late October and they get huffy and say “I can’t wait that long!”
> I’m at the point where I’m not calling people back who I don’t have accounts with to save me the trouble.
> Also thinking about possibly a face or neck tattoo to ward off people.


I know what you mean. We have moved more and more toward commercial work and away from residential since most homeowners just don't get it. 
Around here, when they can't get it when they want it they hire the local moron squad who is always able to get there quick and end up with a mess.
Of course, they pretend they got just what they wanted and expected when anybody one brain cell short of being in a coma could see that wasn't the fact.
This business will make you hate people.


----------



## Jester3775

Thank you Gorman & mckeetree,
Now I know I am not alone. Seems like it gets worse every year...


----------



## tree MDS

They’re like little children. Corona made it worse ten fold


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Did a couple pine removals last weekend and drug the logs/debris into the woods. No tall grass or thick underbrush but got chiggers pretty bad. Ankles and waist so far, I guess we'll see how far they spread.


----------



## gorman

Picked her up today


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Picked her up today


Damn , bro! She’s beautiful!! How big a box, how much hp, standard? Nice lookin rig!!!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Damn , bro! She’s beautiful!! How big a box, how much hp, standard? Nice lookin rig!!!



Box is 6’high and 15’ long. The hp is lacking, only 225 I think but it’s geared extremely low. Six speed allison and the rear end is a 6.22. 

I was gonna pm ya about putting wood in the back. How do you deal with putting plywood on the floor and walls and not destroy the sheets when dumping?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Box is 6’high and 15’ long. The hp is lacking, only 225 I think but it’s geared extremely low. Six speed allison and the rear end is a 6.22.
> 
> I was gonna pm ya about putting wood in the back. How do you deal with putting plywood on the floor and walls and not destroy the sheets when dumping?



We did my old International that way. My welder friend hooked us up. We just did the sides but used 3/4” pressure treated plywood with self tapping trailer decking screws (though the ply and into the supports from the inside). He marked the center of the Support’s out and then snapped chalk lines so it was pretty easy not to **** up lol. He had nice sharp drill bits for us to pre-drill Before the self tapping trailer decking screws too. Works wonders man, that box still has no dents.


----------



## tree MDS

Well worth it.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> We did my old International that way. My welder friend hooked us up. We just did the sides but used 3/4” pressure treated plywood with self tapping trailer decking screws (though the ply and into the supports from the inside). He marked the center of the Support’s out and then snapped chalk lines so it was pretty easy not to **** up lol. He had nice sharp drill bits for us to pre-drill Before the self tapping trailer decking screws too. Works wonders man, that box still has no dents.



That was steel correct? This is made out of beer cans.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That was steel correct? This is made out of beer cans.



Yeah, but I’m sure it would still help considerably. You’re using this as a wood truck primarily, or chips too?


----------



## tree MDS

I’m still waiting on my log truck. Now I have more jobs that I bid planning to have it for. I tell you, it’s going to be great to be done with the major equipment purchases after this for a while. Nothing like getting a brand new gazillon dollar truck right before winter... let’s hope it doesn’t come to that. I’m sure it’ll all be worth it, but Jesus...


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but I’m sure it would still help considerably. You’re using this as a wood truck primarily, or chips too?



99% chips


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> 99% chips



In that case I would just skip the 1% wood and preserve that beautiful truck.

What truck do you carry all your gear in?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Box is 6’high and 15’ long. The hp is lacking, only 225 I think but it’s geared extremely low. Six speed allison and the rear end is a 6.22.
> 
> I like those gears with the auto. That’s basically the same gear my bucket has, mine runs 6.17. What model Allison?


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> Box is 6’high and 15’ long. The hp is lacking, only 225 I think but it’s geared extremely low. Six speed allison and the rear end is a 6.22.
> 
> I was gonna pm ya about putting wood in the back. How do you deal with putting plywood on the floor and walls and not destroy the sheets when dumping?



A lot of aluminum bed dump trucks have heavy duty poly liners in them. Bed floors stay really nice.


----------



## DannytreeLLC

Had two small removals this morning, told the guys I would buy them lunch if we could power through and do both without stopping. Finished about 1:30, packed up and we met at the Long John Silvers parking lot at about 2. They get paid from 8-5 today even though we finished 3 hours early!


----------



## gorman

I think the tranny is a 2500 rds


----------



## gorman

I got a chuckle when I saw this yesterday.


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> I got a chuckle when I saw this yesterday.



Good stuff, my buddy got a call for a tree like that earlier this year. Treetard went awol and left a tree standing with a notch cut out of it and another tree half done. Even left a portawrap about 30 feet up in the tree. Must have been rigging stuff by himself from his clapped out bucket truck.


----------



## mckeetree

epicklein22 said:


> Good stuff, my buddy got a call for a tree like that earlier this year. Treetard went awol and left a tree standing with a notch cut out of it and another tree half done. Even left a portawrap about 30 feet up in the tree. Must have been rigging stuff by himself from his clapped out bucket truck.



We see that fairly often around here...90% of the time it's the amigo yard guys. Everyone one of them is a "tree guy" as well as a grass cutter. But you can bet they aren't leaving us a portawrap because they never had one.


----------



## gorman

I’m in the midst of a five day job at the end of a association. No room for any stuff on the road so I have to spend all day playing Tetris with the trucks, Tetris with the trailers, and then Tetris with the logs in the bin.


----------



## tree MDS

Right on the chipper tailgate!! Too bad it was the wrong way around. Lol.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Nice work fella's, I've only had some small jobs. I did get a big, dirty, viney, mullberry removal set up for october 10th/11th.

I also got my first contract climber gig this sunday, for a company I don't work for "yet". Business owner said he needs a climber occasionally and needs one for a pine removal. So Sunday I can try to seal the deal on being this particular company's "Climber". He said weekends are fine for all his climbing jobs. Which won't interfere w/ the company/friends I've worked for the past 7 seasons now.
I'm a little nervous about being too slow since he said it's a 2 hour job 70-75'er but google earth shows it in a corner over a shed and fence. It also has 3 co/dom stems starting at about 40'-50' up. I think it's a 3 hour minimum job w/ a speed line. Immaculate back yard so he said not much free fallin mainly riggin, hopefully speed line will work. It's on the books and I'm covered under his insurance/workers comp. 
I plan on going to the tops first to set up a friction saver(I prefer to work a removal drt still)and tie the speed line on. Then come down and start pickin at it on way back up. Thats how I can do it the fastest I believe and only use the block/porta wrap for tops and chunks. He seemed older (60's?) and said he used to climb so hopefully he has some patience. I said I'm a medium to slow climber so I didn't lie and say I'm good or fast. Once my lines are set medium/slow speed is accurate. I'm glad it's a pine and not a 60'+ wide oak/maple over a bunch of targets/propertys for the 1st job so thats a plus.
Novel over, have a good weekend guys/gals.


----------



## tree MDS

Pics of some of today’s tree action. I pulled everything forward and flopped a 130’ white pine to end the day. Nicest older people you could work for (for a change). Repeat customers. He’s gonna let me stage the wood down by the wall for my new truck (if it ever comes), too, so that’s cool. No rush either. Tired. Back to it tomorrow, though. Guys got 58 hours this week so far. Pretty hard core.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Big Top! and What a boom, looks like a pleasure to operate.


----------



## tree MDS

NeSurfcaster said:


> Big Top! and What a boom, looks like a pleasure to operate.



Thanks. It is pretty much a pleasure to operate (not as comfy as a bucket, though). I would still say there’s about a six month learning curve with these machines, however. Probably more than that to get really proficient. Just from my experience.


----------



## tree MDS

A salute to all of of us great tree men out there (and supporting crane ops, etc.). It really is a thing, what we go though to do what we love. Even the lower gene pool that we’re (usually) forced to work with isn’t enough to dissuade us from pursuing our dreams. We keep going. No sane person would really do this. We “endeavor to persevere”. That’s what makes us great. We truly are American Badass Mother****ers. Just a shout out to all of us. It really is something to be proud of. Stay strong and persevere, my friends!


----------



## DSW

NeSurfcaster said:


> I'm a little nervous about being too slow since he said it's a 2 hour job 70-75'er but google earth shows it in a corner over a shed and fence. It also has 3 co/dom stems starting at about 40'-50' up. I think it's a 3 hour minimum job w/ a speed line. Immaculate back yard so he said not much free fallin mainly riggin, hopefully speed line will work. It's on the books and I'm covered under his insurance/workers comp.



I have no idea if the estimated times are high or low or on the money but these are just some thoughts.

Depending on how it's set up just those competing leaders could add 50- 70 foot of extra climbing. Not to mention targets.

Most contract climbers will go for a half days pay or a full days pay. 

Guy says it's two hours but stays on the ground, well that could be vastly different from the guy who leaves the ground and actually does it.
I'd work at your normal pace. Safety of you, other workers, and property as a priority. You try to rush too much, cut corners and you end up making a mistake or everything goes fine and that's now expected every time. 

Productive, safe, responsible climbers aren't exactly flooding the market. Badass, inhuman, models of perfection even less so. Work how you know to work and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## tree MDS

I never wanted anything to do with the “contract climber” bit. Now that I think about it I even hate the term. I always figured if they can’t swim on their own (cut their own trees, all of them), let em drown.


----------



## gorman

Most contract climbers are addicts. There’s usually a reason why they can’t hold down a steady job.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Most contract climbers are addicts. There’s usually a reason why they can’t hold down a steady job.



Lol. Good point. And if they’re not they will be soon.


----------



## mckeetree

gorman said:


> Most contract climbers are addicts. There’s usually a reason why they can’t hold down a steady job.



Man you got that right...at least around here they are. Sometimes I get in such a bind there's a couple of them I hire occasionally. I don't like to though. One of them you just want to knock the mouthy little burned out mother****er in the head every time you look at him but he gets the job done somehow. The other one is a Mexican guy that is on some ****. He's another with a smartass mouth. When I hire either one of them I always take my pistol out of the truck for obvious reasons. I'm a little high tempered.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, the thought of having a guy that’s going around helping my competition on my job site just always seemed kind of backasswards to me. That’s just me though. I don’t play well with others all that much. Definitely not doing the one big happy arborist family bit. What’s that saying “sorry, not sorry”. I like that one.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, the thought of having a guy that’s going around helping my competition on my job site just always seemed kind of backasswards to me. That’s just me though. I don’t play well with others all that much. Definitely not doing the one big happy arborist family bit. What’s that saying “sorry, not sorry”. I like that one.


That's because it is backasswards. That's why I hate to do it and keep it at a bare minimum. This year has been tough...lots of good jobs came in and the greed factor kept getting me. We coudn't handle all of it with our permanent in house staff so I let those two knuckleheads I mentioned contract climb some. Despised every minute of it but it made money.


----------



## mckeetree

What's with this guy?


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> That's because it is backasswards. That's why I hate to do it and keep it at a bare minimum. This year has been tough...lots of good jobs came in and the greed factor kept getting me. We coudn't handle all of it with our permanent in house staff so I let those two knuckleheads I mentioned contract climb some. Despised every minute of it but it made money.


Oh, I understand entirely, my friend! I would’ve probably done the same, certainly have in 25 years (here and there). I mostly used one of my friends that is as good as they come and a sober badass too, but I hear you.


----------



## tree MDS

Not sure what’s up with that other dude yet. Only browsed a couple posts, don’t even really remember them.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> That's because it is backasswards. That's why I hate to do it and keep it at a bare minimum. This year has been tough...lots of good jobs came in and the greed factor kept getting me. We coudn't handle all of it with our permanent in house staff so I let those two knuckleheads I mentioned contract climb some. Despised every minute of it but it made money.



You might wanna look into investing in a lift. I know you’re old school and shunning them, but so was I until I bought mine. My brand new 75’ terex sits 95% of the time. Not really ideal for interior pruning, but excellent for tip reduction and blows a dope fiend away on backyard takedowns.
And as a friend, I can tell you you wouldn’t be sorry for the investment. Just get the right one.


----------



## under_the_hill

mckeetree said:


> What's with this guy?


He came off pretty negative in the posts I saw when I logged in, but he apologized later in the thread to the person he addressed. Maybe he doesn't use social media much?


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Well got the job done with no real issues and then he added on another removal and 2 trim jobs next door at neighbors.
Told him I'm spiking one the trim jobs since it would of been a nightmare to set a line to climb up. Jungle like and to do it his way I needed to set a rigging line about 60' that could only be spiked to.
He's a cheapskate for sure but I scheduled another 3 trees with him. The more practice the better the chance the company i work for will use me rather then there contract climber. But he's a fast/safe and great rigger. 
We used all my rigging gear and ropes which I thought would be worth a few extra bucks since everything needs sap removal... 
I never seen a white pine so sappy, running bowline would barely tighten up. Unfortunately and fortunately I cut my rope after a refuel which got me a clean section. That was my only f up, cutting my rope 8' shorter while chunking down spar.
Thanks for the advice guys. I did stick to my speed and ran as many fliplines/ropes as I felt necessary/comfortable. They showed up 30 mins late so that helped me stick to my style. I had my line and rigging before they got there. And oh yea his time frames are way off for just about any climber. 
I'm clean, sober, and on time with all the gear necessary to take down almost any tree.
I didn't get a pic of first pine but did get a pic of neighbors pine removal And yea the 1st original tree basically had 4 tops.


----------



## gorman

NeSurfcaster said:


> Well got the job done with no real issues and then he added on another removal and 2 trim jobs next door at neighbors.
> Told him I'm spiking one the trim jobs since it would of been a nightmare to set a line to climb up. Jungle like and to do it his way I needed to set a rigging line about 60' that could only be spiked to.
> He's a cheapskate for sure but I scheduled another 3 trees with him. The more practice the better the chance the company i work for will use me rather then there contract climber. But he's a fast/safe and great rigger.
> We used all my rigging gear and ropes which I thought would be worth a few extra bucks since everything needs sap removal...
> I never seen a white pine so sappy, running bowline would barely tighten up. Unfortunately and fortunately I cut my rope after a refuel which got me a clean section. That was my only f up, cutting my rope 8' shorter while chunking down spar.
> Thanks for the advice guys. I did stick to my speed and ran as many fliplines/ropes as I felt necessary/comfortable. They showed up 30 mins late so that helped me stick to my style. I had my line and rigging before they got there. And oh yea his time frames are way off for just about any climber.
> I'm clean, sober, and on time with all the gear necessary to take down almost any tree.
> I didn't get a pic of first pine but did get a pic of neighbors pine removal And yea the 1st original tree basically had 4 tops.



My comment wasn’t directed towards you. It’s just every climber I’ve dealt with on an ad hoc basis is on the needle or the pipe. It’s hard to make a living jumping from job to job unless you have another job too.


----------



## tree MDS

Finished fridays spruce and cleaned up the 130’ pine we flopped. This had to have been the biggest Spruce I’ve ever done.

Giant kicked its ass. Just kept grappling chunks, sawing them off and moving them down to the wall for my fictional log truck.


----------



## Zale

Make yourself some furniture.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Finished fridays spruce and cleaned up the 130’ pine we flopped. This had to have been the biggest Spruce I’ve ever done.
> 
> Giant kicked its ass. Just kept grappling chunks, sawing them off and moving them down to the wall for my fictional log truck.
> View attachment 858221
> View attachment 858222
> View attachment 858223
> View attachment 858225



Missing those kerf cuts my man


----------



## tree MDS

You mean “scarf” the sides”? Oh yeah, forgot that. At least it went where I wanted it to, that was my biggest concern.
Nice little storm damaged limb with the spider yesterday. Setup was insane, total pita, pretty much half the job.


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS rescued a parrot from a tree with the bucket yesterday after work. The thought of somebody’s pet freezing in a tree suckered me into it. He was a good boy, though and all went well. Felt pretty good seeing everybody all happy when I brought him down.

Much better than a cat. That last cat rescue was ugly. Real ugly. No more.


----------



## Jester3775

I got called from the Raptor center in Mpls. MN last year and put a baby Great Horned owl back in it's nest. They had me "fix" the nest first. I guess they, the owls, use abandoned nests and this one needed some sides. I would take phone up and take pictures then come down and let them school me on "nest building". Felt pretty cool to have the ability to help some people who had a passion for something but not the ability for this part. I am quick to tell people who compliment something I am doing in the trees that it is not rocket science. But at other times I realize to some people maybe it is ? I love what I do and am thankful for the ability, at the end of the day I know I've earned my keep...


----------



## treebilly

tree MDS said:


> The MDS rescued a parrot from a tree with the bucket yesterday after work. The thought of somebody’s pet freezing in a tree suckered me into it. He was a good boy, though and all went well. Felt pretty good seeing everybody all happy when I brought him down.
> 
> Much better than a cat. That last cat rescue was ugly. Real ugly. No more.


Didn’t another member here rescue a parrot many years ago? Thinking back, I kinda miss “The Dan”


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Nice man, Good thing he behaved. They can bite the $hit out of you. My dads friend had a big parrot that bit the owner and he needed stitches. Literally took a beak size chunk out. I've never put a finger in bird cage since that day.
I got nasty half dead vine covered Mullberry to remove this weekend. Crappy job, it's like 35/40' tall but 60-70' wide. No rigging points since the top is barkless and it's over 3 property's/2 sheds. Just like 6 big leads growing straight out horizontally. Either gonna be some fence jumping and throwing logs over fence. Or cutting firewood size logs, put them in lift basket and Swing boom back to customers yard. It's a good 3' dbh but just short and fat.


----------



## epicklein22

Bought a CMI rope jack for a job coming up that has some limbs over the house. It’s basically an in-line come a long that you can anchor to a portawrap. Crank the limb up with the rope jack, pull the slack up on the portawrap and then you can remove the rope jack. A cheap man’s GRCS.


----------



## Griff93

epicklein22 said:


> Bought a CMI rope jack for a job coming up that has some limbs over the house. It’s basically an in-line come a long that you can anchor to a portawrap. Crank the limb up with the rope jack, pull the slack up on the portawrap and then you can remove the rope jack. A cheap man’s GRCS. View attachment 860597


Let is know how it works. I've thought about buying one of those for the times when something gets tangled and you need to pick it back up. I set up a 3:1 or a 6:1 now in theses instances but this looks quicker and easier.


----------



## mikewhite85

GRCS pays for itself pretty quick. It's such an awesome tool.

Don't tell anyone I told you but on treestuff.com you get an 11% discount with the code "ISAonline" including big heavy items like the grcs!


----------



## gorman

Got it.





Made one cut with it and it runs real good. I dug in the dogs and it started to bog down but then kept up and leveled off.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Had a maple removal this morning. Not an incredibly difficult one, but the road made life interesting. Homeowner just wanted it dropped. When the last piece fell, owner said no one else wanted to touch it...

Nothing damaged, had a good day!


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made one cut with it and it runs real good. I dug in the dogs and it started to bog down but then kept up and leveled off.
> [/Q





treebilly said:


> Didn’t another member here rescue a parrot many years ago? Thinking back, I kinda miss “The Dan”


That was me...but maybe him too.


----------



## hitoppa

gorman said:


> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made one cut with it and it runs real good. I dug in the dogs and it started to bog down but then kept up and leveled off.


That is a nice saw. I may buy one but gonna wait to see how they do. I just bought a new 880 47" bar. I had a ported 088 but the damn thing was so hard to pull my arthritis on my right index knuckle wouldn't take it anymore. Got $1200 for the 88 and the 880 for $2k so it only cost me about $800  Cheers.


----------



## gorman

hitoppa said:


> That is a nice saw. I may buy one but gonna wait to see how they do. I just bought a new 880 47" bar. I had a ported 088 but the damn thing was so hard to pull my arthritis on my right index knuckle wouldn't take it anymore. Got $1200 for the 88 and the 880 for $2k so it only cost me about $800  Cheers.View attachment 862115



Well, you kinda need that saw for those big stupid dead ash trees and cottenwoods.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Did a little maintenance today, auto parts store couldn't get me the air cleaner hose, so I plumbed it in!


----------



## mckeetree

Tigwelder83 said:


> Had a maple removal this morning. Not an incredibly difficult one, but the road made life interesting. Homeowner just wanted it dropped. When the last piece fell, owner said no one else wanted to touch it...
> 
> Nothing damaged, had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 862091


No one else wanted to touch it?...My God, that would have been the easiest removal we did out of all of the ones we did last week.


----------



## Tigwelder83

mckeetree said:


> No one else wanted to touch it?...My God, that would have been the easiest removal we did out of all of the ones we did last week.



Didn't think it was overly complicated, less than today's project for sure...


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Steep ground, fun games


----------



## TimberMcPherson




----------



## hitoppa

TimberMcPherson said:


>


you gotta go back 7 years to find a big tree? Don't think that pull line was necessary?


----------



## epicklein22

Griff93 said:


> Let is know how it works. I've thought about buying one of those for the times when something gets tangled and you need to pick it back up. I set up a 3:1 or a 6:1 now in theses instances but this looks quicker and easier.


I have used the rope jack a few times now and I’d say it’s a winner. One customer was really worried about anything touching her new roof, so the jack took any chance of that happening out of the occasion.

It’s easy to attach, takes a little bit of thinking/planning to get it unattached with all that pressure on the rope, but once you get the hang of it, it’s not bad. I’d say it’s worth the $275 I paid for it.


----------



## tree MDS

I got a new rope and this thing. I think it’s gonna be pretty sick, I can already tell. What I like about it is there’s really nothing to think about, should just work. I’m also thinking ahead to what Vet said about it being a good training tool. I got a guy that might eventually go that direction. I’ve already got a couple extra brand new saddles too. I am becoming like an arborist supply/equipment hoarder lol.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> I got a new rope and this thing. I think it’s gonna be pretty sick, I can already tell. What I like about it is there’s really nothing to think about, should just work. I’m also thinking ahead to what Vet said about it being a good training tool. I got a guy that might eventually go that direction. I’ve already got a couple extra brand new saddles too. I am becoming like an arborist supply/equipment hoarder lol.
> View attachment 864603



I haven’t met anyone that went back to their old way after buying a zigzag. I love mine. Feel the same way about my ART positioner.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Rained till 4pm... collected payment for some completed work. Stopped at a sawshop, bought some gear, came home, took a nap...


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> That was me...but maybe him too.


I vaguely remember that. Was a big bird the Dan wrangled up, a macaw I think it was. That thing looked like it put the dan through the wringer. Lol. He looked like he might’ve been on some hallucinogenics at the time too, so that probably didn’t help matters much. The Dan def looked rode hard and hung up wet. Lol. He completed his mission, though!


----------



## TimberMcPherson

hitoppa said:


> you gotta go back 7 years to find a big tree? Don't think that pull line was necessary?



I dont understand, thats part of a job we did this and last week, no pull line used at all


----------



## tree MDS

Appears to be coming along nicely finally. Nothing left to do now but wait till it pulls in.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Appears to be coming along nicely finally. Nothing left to do now but wait till it pulls in.
> View attachment 864896
> View attachment 864897
> View attachment 864898
> View attachment 864899


make sure that steer axle has a lock straight kit on it. you will thank me later.


----------



## tree MDS

For sale: one bad ass old truck!! 12k or best offer. New rear springs, recent service, etc. Not pretty or particularly fast, but gets some serious work done. Kept up with me for the last year and a half or more.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> For sale: one bad ass old truck!! 12k or best offer. New rear springs, recent service, etc. Not pretty or particularly fast, but gets some serious work done. Kept up with me for the last year and a half or more.
> View attachment 865150
> View attachment 865151
> View attachment 865152
> View attachment 865153
> View attachment 865154


More new grapple truck pictures !


----------



## hitoppa

TimberMcPherson said:


> I dont understand, thats part of a job we did this and last week, no pull line used at all


This is the job from 2013 I was referring to on your post with a pull line on the root plate...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt2KcZsR8Kc&feature=emb_logo I now see it may be a permanent signature vid or something....oh well..sorry.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Appears to be coming along nicely finally. Nothing left to do now but wait till it pulls in.
> View attachment 864896
> View attachment 864897
> View attachment 864898
> View attachment 864899


Beautiful rig


----------



## treebilly

Mileage, engine, and transmission?


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Mileage, engine, and transmission?



I’m not sure of the mileage. A lot of the gauges don’t work. My mechanic suggested buying a rebuilt cluster off the internet. It’s either 210 or 215hp. Might be 220, I’d have to check. Guy I bought it from said the lower end was rebuilt. This thing fires up at the tap of the key. Spicer 7 speed most guys hate, but it does have low gears and the creeper, so no matter what’s in it it starts off no problem, even on big hills. Floor is heavy steel over the old heavy steel which isn’t too bad either, just heavy. I love loading this truck, everything just slides so nice.


----------



## treebilly

I’ll pass the info along. We could use a wood truck for the guys to beat on.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> I’ll pass the info along. We could use a wood truck for the guys to beat on.


Yeah, old Jefferson loves that stuff!!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I’m not sure of the mileage. A lot of the gauges don’t work. My mechanic suggested buying a rebuilt cluster off the internet. It’s either 210 or 215hp. Might be 220, I’d have to check. Guy I bought it from said the lower end was rebuilt. This thing fires up at the tap of the key. Spicer 7 speed most guys hate, but it does have low gears and the creeper, so no matter what’s in it it starts off no problem, even on big hills. Floor is heavy steel over the old heavy steel which isn’t too bad either, just heavy. I love loading this truck, everything just slides so nice.
> View attachment 865956
> View attachment 865956


Do you offer financing? I'm looking for a new daily driver, lol.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Do you offer financing? I'm looking for a new daily driver, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE



What’s wrong with the IROC!!??


----------



## tree MDS

Two thumbs up for Tom’s newest crane operator. Top quality young man. This was our third day using him recently, and I can’t say enough good about him.
The zigzag was pure gold too. Beautiful little device. Pretty much zero learning curve coming off the hitch climber and vt onto this.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Two thumbs up for Tom’s newest crane operator. Top quality young man. This was our third day using him recently, and I can’t say enough good about him.
> The zigzag was pure gold too. Beautiful little device. Pretty much zero learning curve coming off the hitch climber and vt onto this.
> 
> View attachment 866316
> View attachment 866317
> View attachment 866318



Not bad for an old man


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Not bad for an old man


Haha. Talkin about all day long. Son..


----------



## treebilly

I love my ZZ for crane work. I switch things up a lot now though. Trying to stay fluent with every set up just to not rely on one. 18 years on a taughtline hitch so I’m not picky but I want to figure out what works best in what situations. Damn how many of us predate the Blake’s? Look at the options we have now


----------



## tree MDS

I never liked that new fangled Blake’s hitch.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Two thumbs up for Tom’s newest crane operator. Top quality young man. This was our third day using him recently, and I can’t say enough good about him.
> The zigzag was pure gold too. Beautiful little device. Pretty much zero learning curve coming off the hitch climber and vt onto this.
> 
> View attachment 866316
> View attachment 866317
> View attachment 866318


ill pass that on to eric! and thank you.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

A wet sunday, playing chess with my 7 year old, had 5m of 2500kg dyneema and a few rings (not the right ones) and thought I might try to make something, not great but will pull it apart and do better on second attempt.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice work. What exactly do you do with that thing?


----------



## gorman

Last Monday I climbed in 50 mph gusts. Was about to blow out the top of this one when I noticed an old crack through the stem where I was about to make my pie slice. Took it lower and timed it with the wind so it wouldn’t barber chair. 

Job turned out fine and used a humbolt notch so the stem would land flat. 

Found out a 25 year old died the same day climbing in Mystic CT.


----------



## tree MDS

I wasn’t gonna post this pic (didn’t wanna seem like a douche, lol), but **** it. Dare I say, life is good. And hell, I’ve earned it. Besides, it’s just a bad ass pic.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Last Monday I climbed in 50 mph gusts. Was about to blow out the top of this one when I noticed an old crack through the stem where I was about to make my pie slice. Took it lower and timed it with the wind so it wouldn’t barber chair.
> 
> Job turned out fine and used a humbolt notch so the stem would land flat.
> 
> Found out a 25 year old died the same day climbing in Mystic CT.


You’re lucky you survived that Murph “notch”. Omg.


----------



## tree MDS

**** climbing any and every old tree that comes along. I’m glad I have a lift now. At least it way cuts down on the chances of my loved ones having to go through that.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> You’re lucky you survived that Murph “notch”. Omg.



No luck needed.


----------



## Tetanus

tree MDS said:


> Nice work. What exactly do you do with that thing?


It's a customised kiwi carrier, you poke the legs into the two-ring end, then stick the beak into the single ring and sling it over your shoulder. Not only a practical way of carting your pet kiwi around, but stylish as well. Very much approve of the mighty Mercator as well, Timber.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

tree MDS said:


> Nice work. What exactly do you do with that thing?



Rigging rings, they are used instead of a pulley to put more friction in a negative rigging system. Meant to be possible to install and retrieve them like one does a cambian saver via throw line.


----------



## tree MDS

So these are the latest pics. Pretty much done except the chip top isn’t on it yet. I guess they had trouble wiring the pto in for some reason so it had to go back to the dealer for that. Next step is get the thing on the road to CT finally.


----------



## gorman

What’s the model of the boom? I wanna look up the chart.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> What’s the model of the boom? I wanna look up the chart.


Q150z


----------



## gorman

Single or double extension?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Single or double extension?


Q150z 96. With wide outriggers. 31.5 feet. Double extension.


----------



## tree MDS

Today was a nice day with the bucket, Giant, Rammy and chipper. No plywood or lift to drag along. Plus the bucket is so much quicker. Was almost like a vacation day. Really dawned on me how efficient it’s gonna be leaving a couple logs for the grapple truck. Talked to the kenworth dealer today, wiring almost done. Asked me if I’d seen the truck. I said just some crappy pictures. He says it’s a total ****in beast,, huge, bad ass and we’ll proportioned. Starting to get a little excited again. Got my ins cards today too.


----------



## tree MDS

Last pics I’ll bother you guys with (for now). This truck gonna be a busy beaver as soon as it hits CT. Hopefully before the weekend.


----------



## DSW

Haven't been following this. You still gonna be chipping or will you be loading brush and everything with it?


----------



## tree MDS

DSW said:


> Haven't been following this. You still gonna be chipping or will you be loading brush and everything with it?



Mostly just a wood truck/extra tow vehicle. Idea is to tow my Giant behind it. It has a 2’ chip top that goes on it also (removable with the grapple). Not sure how often I’ll use it, but it’ll be cool to have. All around job finisher is what I’m thinking.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Last pics I’ll bother you guys with (for now). This truck gonna be a busy beaver as soon as it hits CT. Hopefully before the weekend.
> View attachment 867533
> View attachment 867534
> View attachment 867535
> View attachment 867536



Now I see why the pusher axles is towards the front. Nice truck.
The excise tax must have hurt.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Now I see why the pusher axles is towards the front. Nice truck.
> The excise tax must have hurt.


 
Thanks. It all hurts. Just part or the game I guess. I can already feel the (on the job) pressure this thing is going to relieve at the end of a long day. It’s almost like a freedom of sorts after the old ways for so long.


----------



## Griff93

Sometimes getting home on time or early is worth the hurt. One thing I can't buy or make more of is time.


----------



## gorman

Did a 5’ beech. Homeowner wanted us to “vacuum up the sawdust” when we were done. Lol.


----------



## hitoppa

Hey Paul...you think you can keep all that stuff rolling when the ash td's are all gone?


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Hey Paul...you think you can keep all that stuff rolling when the ash td's are all gone?


One way or another. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

High capacity chip truck mode. Lol


----------



## Griff93

tree MDS said:


> High capacity chip truck mode. Lol
> View attachment 867963
> View attachment 867961
> View attachment 867962
> 
> View attachment 867960


Man, that's a nice truck. I'd almost feel bad about doing tree work with it. 

Would you post some up close pictures of how the tailgate is setup and how the top attaches?


----------



## gorman

I’ve decided I’m most likely going to have to ante up for a kboom truck with a mech saw. I’m not going to be able to deal with bucket chucking and climbing many years from now. Told my wife the other night and she asked how much they cost....


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out a couple pretty large Ash. Spent 2-3 hours cleaning up twigs! Even with the BMG rake. 

Here's the bigger one being felled:


Had a pretty serious codom. When we notched it we realized it was still split all the way down. Ended up using the GRCS strap, a chain, and sling to guy it together. It was a little bit nerve wracking but it came down nice.


----------



## DSW

gorman said:


> I’ve decided I’m most likely going to have to ante up for a kboom truck with a mech saw. I’m not going to be able to deal with bucket chucking and climbing many years from now. Told my wife the other night and she asked how much they cost....



I know some 60 year old, beer bellied, farm boys who couldn't climb ten foot into a tree if their life depended on it, who are professional bucket chuckers and will be until they retire.


----------



## tree MDS

DSW said:


> I know some 60 year old, beer bellied, farm boys who couldn't climb ten foot into a tree if their life depended on it, who are professional bucket chuckers and will be until they retire.



Yes, but those beer bellied farm boys are probably tougher stock than gorman. He’s probably right in getting ahead of this thing.


----------



## gorman

I’m not buying one soon. I have to pay off some debt for the next few years.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I’m not buying one soon. I have to pay off some debt for the next few years.


Lol. Me too.


----------



## DSW

I'm buying a 33 foot van lift and chipping right into the back of it. 

Topping and removing anything I can get to.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Hey Paul...you think you can keep all that stuff rolling when the ash td's are all gone?



Tropical storm Isaias came through three and a half months or so ago now. That storm brought so much work the ash takedowns almost stopped for a few months dealing with that. All the trees with heavy canopies got hit hard. I don’t think one of those scarecrow looking ash went down. I saw maybe one during that time and that had a weak crotch and amazingly still had a full canopy (real bushy).

I’m hoping if things go the way I plan I can pay my bucket off next year (payed my farming tractor off this year finally). That’ll help a lot. Then payments will be back to what I’m used to currently.


----------



## gorman

To clarify, I found out that climber in mystic did not die but was “seriously injured” from his fall.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Some days you get an easy one... put this on the ground and put the saw back in the truck...


----------



## epicklein22

hitoppa said:


> Hey Paul...you think you can keep all that stuff rolling when the ash td's are all gone?


He’s been on an equipment high for a while, only made him more dangerous with the increased efficiency.


----------



## epicklein22

Been a long road, but chip truck build is getting closer to being done.


----------



## gorman

Had a police detail today. Half day minimum but we only needed the kid, he was a kid, for about two hours. He was also half an hour late. Filled the new truck with straight dead white pine chips. 
Oh the aroma!


----------



## tree MDS

Action shots finally! 

Quite a truck, really is like driving a big ole Cadillac.


----------



## Jakers

gorman said:


> Had a police detail today. Half day minimum but we only needed the kid, he was a kid, for about two hours. He was also half an hour late. Filled the new truck with straight dead white pine chips.
> Oh the aroma!


You ever had problems with dead pine or spruce starting on fire in the chipper? My old clapped out woodchuck disk chipper lit up twice this year from dead spruce


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Action shots finally!
> 
> Quite a truck, really is like driving a big ole Cadillac.
> View attachment 869312
> View attachment 869313
> View attachment 869314
> View attachment 869315


Is that Muni work? With all the schit you got now you need to talk it up to some Muni s for winter. Nobody can out equipment you if you can get a crane guy with a phone call.


----------



## gorman

Jakers said:


> You ever had problems with dead pine or spruce starting on fire in the chipper? My old clapped out woodchuck disk chipper lit up twice this year from dead spruce



Never. I’ve had guys who run tub grinders complain about brush mixed with the chips cause it will cause a fire.


----------



## dbl612

hitoppa said:


> Is that Muni work? With all the schit you got now you need to talk it up to some Muni s for winter. Nobody can out equipment you if you can get a crane guy with a phone call.


i think he has that area covered. i hope.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Is that Muni work? With all the schit you got now you need to talk it up to some Muni s for winter. Nobody can out equipment you if you can get a crane guy with a phone call.



Just a regular customer with a large property that was kind enough to let us pile some wood up while waiting for the truck to be built.

I’m not really into that whole town work thing. I’ve thought about it, and if (and when) the madness we got going on lately ever calms down I might look into it. Whatever it takes to survive, I suppose.

Thankfully we’ve got a great crane guy. He’s a little crabby from time to time, but that’s just part of his charm I guess lol. Definitely knows his ****, that’s for sure.


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks for the compliment on the equipment. I’m not gonna lie, it’s a little bit scary, but I guess if it was easy everybody would be doing it.

My mind wants to race ahead and pay this and that off, but then I realize it’s kind of time to just stop and try to enjoy where I’m at for now.

Pretty cool stepping out of the 75 footer in the driveway and then right into the 90 footer already set up in the backyard. Something I would’ve never even dreamed possible a handful of years ago.


----------



## gorman

My main guy called Monday morning to tell me he got exposed to a positive covid case saturday. I told him to stay home, get tested and file for unemployment for the interim. I hope he tests negative since he has repeated health issues and probably won’t fair well if he is infected.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> My main guy called Monday morning to tell me he got exposed to a positive covid case saturday. I told him to stay home, get tested and file for unemployment for the interim. I hope he tests negative since he has repeated health issues and probably won’t fair well if he is infected.



That old line? Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

No, I hear you. Is some pretty serious ****. I know I probably wouldn’t do well if infected myself. I keep thinking it’s a race between how long my luck can hold out and when the vaccine comes through. Not a good feeling.


----------



## gorman

What’s shocking to me is the level of carelessness from people. The person he was exposed to knew he was exposed, got tested, but didn’t tell anyone in the meantime. I mean, why not just ****ing wait a couple days and watch some Netflix?


----------



## tree MDS

First time chipping into the beast today. Truck was downhill, but chipper had no trouble filling the back/top. Was a pleasure putting the top on (now that I can run the loader better) too. I thought it’d be more of a fiasco, but there’s really nothing to it, couple sets of eyes and one guy on a 6’ step ladder. Lot of equipment moving and set up today, but we should fill her up pretty quick tomorrow. Probably a couple times (maybe). We’re just flopping spruce trees and sending them through. Dump on site.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Been fixing my bucket truck... 1st pic is all fixed up, 2nd is what I had, 3rd is what every other 97' topkick has. 

Napa couldn't get a pump, nor did they know what I had. The other trucks I looked at had accumulators on the steering boxes that I didn't have. So I ordered a gm type 2 w/ pulley and bracket for a small block, fabricated a bracket to adapt the small block to a large block, found a new belt, and made a hydraulic hose & fitting. Having a welder in the basement saved me (4th pic).


----------



## tree MDS

New and even more heavily armored MDS in house, baby! Lol. Managed to get two full loads and empty truck hooked back up to chipper for next time. So bummed we got rain and maybe even snow tomorrow. We were killing this place. This job is like a treeman’s paradise at this point. Just pull over like six or seven of these spruce with the tractor winch, then hop in giant and stuff em in the chipper. Good stuff.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> First time chipping into the beast today. Truck was downhill, but chipper had no trouble filling the back/top. Was a pleasure putting the top on (now that I can run the loader better) too. I thought it’d be more of a fiasco, but there’s really nothing to it, couple sets of eyes and one guy on a 6’ step ladder. Lot of equipment moving and set up today, but we should fill her up pretty quick tomorrow. Probably a couple times (maybe). We’re just flopping spruce trees and sending them through. Dump on site.
> View attachment 871696
> View attachment 871697


Your guys have nightmares about plywood sheets?

And since you are richer than God now and like the Zig Zag try the Zillion adjustable lanyard device with it. You won't believe how nice it is to feed out some line a few inches when you need it.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Your guys have nightmares about plywood sheets?
> 
> And since you are richer than God now and like the Zig Zag try the Zillion adjustable lanyard device with it. You won't believe how nice it is to feed out some line a few inches when you need it.


Lol. oh, yeah. I can fit two stacks end to end in the new truck.


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> High capacity chip truck mode. Lol
> View attachment 867963
> View attachment 867961
> View attachment 867962
> 
> View attachment 867960


Look at you! living the dream!! good time to be a treeguy. Im building a hook lift chip truck should be ready in early spring


----------



## NCTREE

mikewhite85 said:


> Took out a couple pretty large Ash. Spent 2-3 hours cleaning up twigs! Even with the BMG rake.
> 
> Here's the bigger one being felled:
> 
> 
> Had a pretty serious codom. When we notched it we realized it was still split all the way down. Ended up using the GRCS strap, a chain, and sling to guy it together. It was a little bit nerve wracking but it came down nice.



Ash the only tree that takes more time to clean up than get on the ground, nice drop! Wellsboro is a great place to do tree work, beautiful country!


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Look at you! living the dream!! good time to be a treeguy. Im building a hook lift chip truck should be ready in early spring



I started out looking at hook lifts. Eventually it just morphed into this thing. I think I did alright overall. Pretty crazy having a full on log loader. Nice to have a new addition to the fleet too.

It is a good time to be a tree guy. Just a lot of stress always trying to make moves. I just feel like I need a vacation... not a busy winter (which is what it’s looking like). Omg, do I hate winter!! Oh, well. No rest for the wicked, I guess. 

Glad to hear you’re doing well!!


----------



## bck

Did you ever look into the JMAC setup?


----------



## Tigwelder83

NCTREE said:


> Ash the only tree that takes more time to clean up than get on the ground, nice drop! Wellsboro is a great place to do tree work, beautiful country!


Mckean co isn't too bad to work in either...


----------



## NCTREE

tree MDS said:


> I started out looking at hook lifts. Eventually it just morphed into this thing. I think I did alright overall. Pretty crazy having a full on log loader. Nice to have a new addition to the fleet too.
> 
> It is a good time to be a tree guy. Just a lot of stress always trying to make moves. I just feel like I need a vacation... not a busy winter (which is what it’s looking like). Omg, do I hate winter!! Oh, well. No rest for the wicked, I guess.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re doing well!!


Timberland truck is building it, its on a new Freightliner and is gonna be a 25k lbs hook with a 16' chip box. I thought about a log boom but I think this truck will be more versatile. I need something I can load the mini in hook up the chipper and go. 
yeah its been a long year I'm still trying to get caught up but that never seems to happen. It does look like the winter might be slower so hopefully I can get some free time to hang out in this joint again, its been a while.


----------



## NCTREE

Tigwelder83 said:


> Mckean co isn't too bad to work in either...


true, so is Warren county, I've worked of there quite a bit.


----------



## tree MDS

That sounds like it’s gonna be a really nice truck. So you would load logs into the chip box with the mini, or do you have a separate truck you use for wood?

Those minis are handy in that they’re so easy to transport. I’m a little jealous of that. I’ve got so much stuff to move around now that I’m pretty much resigned to driving equipment around half the day anyway (sometimes). Is what it is. There are definitely worse problems to have.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Did you ever look into the JMAC setup?



Yeah, I looked at their site a bit and thought about them. It just seemed like they had a little bit too much going on with the dumping and the arch over the rear and all that . They’re definitely cool though, just not something I wanted to take a chance on.


----------



## mikewhite85

NCTREE said:


> Ash the only tree that takes more time to clean up than get on the ground, nice drop! Wellsboro is a great place to do tree work, beautiful country!



Where you at in PA??


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> It is a good time to be a tree guy. Just a lot of stress always trying to make moves. I just feel like I need a vacation... not a busy winter (which is what it’s looking like). Omg, do I hate winter!! Oh, well. No rest for the wicked, I guess.


Things are going to change drastically if this new administration gets in. When they actually say "I will raise your taxes" that is very unusual. And with hoards of immigrants, legal and illegal slated to be poured in with full compliment of entitlements....don't expect the gold rush to continue. I had the best year this year by far in this 51 years of biz covid or not. I am leery.


----------



## NCTREE

mikewhite85 said:


> Where you at in PA??


Southern Berks County. Ive always wanted to work in Wellsboro, some big old sugars in town. Is that big elm still in front of the court house?


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Things are going to change drastically if this new administration gets in. When they actually say "I will raise your taxes" that is very unusual. And with hoards of immigrants, legal and illegal slated to be poured in with full compliment of entitlements....don't expect the gold rush to continue. I had the best year this year by far in this 51 years of biz covid or not. I am leery.



Oh don’t be such a negative Nancy. I’m sure things will be fine with the new administration.


----------



## tree MDS

Started roping this pita dead ash stick and lowering/pulling pieces over the fence (that rail was already missing, btw). Then I decided there had to be a better and more fun way.


----------



## tree MDS

Couple more of the two big trucks together.


----------



## hitoppa

Started a 2 removal $18k job today in 65 degree weather. Rain tomorrow, then back to the deep freeze Mon.


----------



## hitoppa

tree MDS said:


> Couple more of the two big trucks together.
> View attachment 873428
> View attachment 873429





tree MDS said:


> Started roping this pita dead ash stick and lowering/pulling pieces over the fence (that rail was already missing, btw). Then I decided there had to be a better and more fun way.
> View attachment 873422
> View attachment 873423
> View attachment 873424
> View attachment 873425
> View attachment 873426


Paul, how do you get that huge stick you grabbed up top with the grapple and cut off at the ground flat on the ground or truck without a load line...get it sideways oriented and release it and let her fly?


----------



## treevet

I am back ladies. Er, I mean I WAS back...but now I am really back (?).


----------



## jefflovstrom

you ok?
Jeff


----------



## siouxindian

tree MDS said:


> Couple more of the two big trucks together.
> View attachment 873428
> View attachment 873429


man you got nice equipment.


----------



## tree MDS

hitoppa said:


> Paul, how do you get that huge stick you grabbed up top with the grapple and cut off at the ground flat on the ground or truck without a load line...get it sideways oriented and release it and let her fly?



You see I cut that trunk in pieces, right (I’m not that crazy lol)? If you’re asking how I got them to lay down in the truck, I just played with the booms and extensions while releasing and tightening the claw, etc. Was pretty smooth actually. You can also cut an angle (like the top cut of a box) to get the piece orientated the way you want it to lay. But yeah, sometimes just let her fly too lol. That (crane) is amazingly smooth and controllable over all, even down to micro movements.

Glad to see the original vetty back in house! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

siouxindian said:


> man you got nice equipment.



Thanks, man. It’s been a lifetime of kicking and scratching to get this far, believe me. Lol


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> you ok?
> Jeff


"Ok" ...uh...as in normal...lol. Don't think so Jeffy. Don't really want to be.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Finished mounting and beefing up the winch mount on a used 14k trailer. Added a 12k winch. Going to use it as a dual purpose equipment trailer and with the arch installed, self loading log hauler.


----------



## treevet

Had the wife pick me up a couple of electric blankets today and put one on my crane's hydraulic tank this afternoon for a 20's morning tomorrow. Anybody else ever try that. My hydraulic guy seemed to think it would help and the pump as well if you can. I plugged in the big Cat engine block heater last night and the truck popped on one turn. Doesn't do that even in the early fall.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Had the wife pick me up a couple of electric blankets today and put one on my crane's hydraulic tank this afternoon for a 20's morning tomorrow. Anybody else ever try that. My hydraulic guy seemed to think it would help and the pump as well if you can. I plugged in the big Cat engine block heater last night and the truck popped on one turn. Doesn't do that even in the early fall.



Pump should be fine as long as you’re using a weight of oil deemed fit for the temp. But I know what you’re talking about. 
When I use bay crane they spend sometimes half an hour booming up and down to warm up the fluid.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Pump should be fine as long as you’re using a weight of oil deemed fit for the temp. But I know what you’re talking about.
> When I use bay crane they spend sometimes half an hour booming up and down to warm up the fluid.


Yeah I need to convert 2 of my trucks to the red stuff.


----------



## mikewhite85

NCTREE said:


> Southern Berks County. Ive always wanted to work in Wellsboro, some big old sugars in town. Is that big elm still in front of the court house?



Sure is. There is a $6000 support system in that tree. Cobra slings. They also hit it biannually with Alamo. It's a really neat tree.


----------



## mikewhite85

Spent the day at the golf course. We'll be there til Christmas. There is a competition to see who can find the most golf balls.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Yeah I need to convert 2 of my trucks to the red stuff.



Red stuff? You mean tranny fluid?


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Red stuff? You mean tranny fluid?


yeah, at the advice of the manager of the largest hyd. co. in Cincinnati.


----------



## treevet

Worked smooth as silk yesterday right off the bat...26 degrees. Block heater like magic as well.


----------



## treevet

Any you guys try magnet block heaters. I got 2 trucks without and 1, the mack, doesn't need one no matter what temp. 2 gas pickups and the other 3 diesel trucks got em, chippers, stumpers and dingo don't seem to need em either. Building a barn soon but haven't settled on who yet.


----------



## tree MDS

Got everything situated in it’s usual place for the first storm. A little tight, but the equipment appreciates it I’m sure.

The grapple isn’t on, just in to keep it out of the weather and easy to hook up. I just open the door, back out and grab the bucket and start plowing. Well, a little more than that actually, but you get the idea. Lol. Pretty slick for what it is. I need a barn too.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Got everything situated in it’s usual place for the first storm. A little tight, but the equipment appreciates it I’m sure.
> 
> The grapple isn’t on, just in to keep it out of the weather and easy to hook up. I just open the door, back out and grab the bucket and start plowing. Well, a little more than that actually, but you get the idea. Lol. Pretty slick for what it is. I need a barn too.
> View attachment 874699
> 
> View attachment 874702
> 
> View attachment 874700


The word "sardines" comes to mind lol. Love the wood stove. I heat my house with a basement wood add on furnace. Pay nothing for heat. Over the last year I am trying to convert from split wood (see you got lots of ash) to just cutting up oak and other desirables that are stove diameter thru the year. It is working out real good. Just sold my Timberwolf tw5 and sold my conveyor couple of years ago. Eab ash kills glutted the market and took all the money out of firewood sales here. So now I have quit quit firewood sales and just 2 weeks ago quit a big account plowing that I hated to do.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> The word "sardines" comes to mind lol. Love the wood stove. I heat my house with a basement wood add on furnace. Pay nothing for heat. Over the last year I am trying to convert from split wood (see you got lots of ash) to just cutting up oak and other desirables that are stove diameter thru the year. It is working out real good. Just sold my Timberwolf tw5 and sold my conveyor couple of years ago. Eab ash kills glutted the market and took all the money out of firewood sales here. So now I have quit quit firewood sales and just 2 weeks ago quit a big account plowing that I hated to do.



You’ll notice your profit margin skyrocket when you leave the firewood game. Leave the wood to the grunts and scrapers.


----------



## gorman

This snow is sooo freaking wet and heavy. I went out with my dogs and noticed how it compacted under my feet so I quickly plowed out the yard with my loader. If I waited to the end it might not have mustered the strength.


----------



## gorman

Trying to get out today and slay some trees. Gonna bring my loader with a bucket with us so plow out room to put the trucks. My guys are like, “really? We working?” 
We all still got bills. 
Speaking of bills, I have to get the remaining bills I have being mailed to me on automatic withdrawal. I’m getting snail mail bills 10-12 days after the postmarks.


----------



## tree MDS

I’ve still gotta finish cleaning my yard up. Got a good start yesterday, but still a ways to go with the trailers, etc (was just me). Speaking of firewood, gotta get the cord I have on my old Chevy dumped and stacked today. With an overnight low of 5 forecasted tonight, I’m thinking Monday will be a fresh start.


----------



## mikewhite85

Tried my hand at plowing.


----------



## Jester3775

mikewhite85 said:


> Tried my hand at plowing.
> 
> View attachment 875507


I hate when that happens !


----------



## tree MDS

That’s what happens when you ask an ISA certified arborist to do a mans job!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That’s what happens when you ask an ISA certified arborist to do a mans job!


Yup! I'm way better at trees than plowing. 

I made 900 in two days. Could make that in two hours doing trees. The guy who towed me out of that jam said I was his 8th plow truck rescue of the day. 

You're equipment looks nice and cozy in your shop!


----------



## DSW

mikewhite85 said:


> I made 900 in two days. Could make that in two hours doing trees.



Then why fool with plowing?


----------



## no tree to big

mikewhite85 said:


> Yup! I'm way better at trees than plowing.
> 
> I made 900 in two days. Could make that in two hours doing trees. The guy who towed me out of that jam said I was his 8th plow truck rescue of the day.
> 
> You're equipment looks nice and cozy in your shop!


Raise your rates! I average atleast 100 bucks an hour with a f250 and 8' blade no salting. Its not bad when I can get a light snow done in 6 hrs overnight and head straight to work in the morning double the money! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

So glad I don’t plow snow anymore. Been quite a few years and I don’t miss it at all.


----------



## mikewhite85

DSW said:


> Then why fool with plowing?



Experimenting!


----------



## epicklein22

Snagged myself a full size skidsteer last weekend. Takeuchi tl230; enclosed cab with heat/ac/radio. Should be nice for bigger jobs and to give my ditch witch a break on moving/stacking wood at my house.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Snagged myself a full size skidsteer last weekend. Takeuchi tl230; enclosed cab with heat/ac/radio. Should be nice for bigger jobs and to give my ditch witch a break on moving/stacking wood at my house.


What made you pick that one. Shopping for one I can push loads of chips and logs into a hole in back of my property. How much$ ? Good time for tax write off.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> What made you pick that one. Shopping for one I can push loads of chips and logs into a hole in back of my property. How much$ ? Good time for tax write off.



Sounds like you need a good tractor. Maybe a straw hat..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like you need a good tractor. Maybe a straw hat..


Maybe I just have my finance guy buy me a big bulldozer lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Maybe I just have my finance guy buy me a big bulldozer lol



Lol. Don’t hate, vetty.


----------



## Griff93

Don't see very many tl230s in our area with enclosed cabs. In fact, I can't remember ever seeing one. I've used a friends tl140 a bunch. At some point, I plan to buy one. A full sized skid is kinda the only thing we don't have. We have an sk650, a yanmar 8k mini ex, and grapple truck for moving wood. I'd like to try out one of those halverson fire wood processors on a full sized skid. Been trying to decide if I'd rather have a 12k mini ex or full sized skid next. No problem for us to haul either one.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> What made you pick that one. Shopping for one I can push loads of chips and logs into a hole in back of my property. How much$ ? Good time for tax write off.


When I started researching tracked skid loader, Takeuchi stood out as being one of the best. They have pilot controls (the best control method in my mind, kubota engine and I have 2 dealers close by). It was very hard to find anyone really say anything negative about them, beside some bad final drives back in the mid 2000’s. Everyone raves about their toughness and reliability. I paid 24k for this machine, came with a dirt bucket and the grapple bucket. 3300 hours. He has another one for sale with like 2700hrs (asking 26k). He’s in the Pittsburgh area, so not a terrible drive from cincy.


----------



## luckydad

Griff93 said:


> Don't see very many tl230s in our area with enclosed cabs. In fact, I can't remember ever seeing one. I've used a friends tl140 a bunch. At some point, I plan to buy one. A full sized skid is kinda the only thing we don't have. We have an sk650, a yanmar 8k mini ex, and grapple truck for moving wood. I'd like to try out one of those halverson fire wood processors on a full sized skid. Been trying to decide if I'd rather have a 12k mini ex or full sized skid next. No problem for us to haul either one.



You get the Halverson, I’ll provide the skid steer and we can have a firewood processing party. I’m about 30 miles south of you.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> When I started researching tracked skid loader, Takeuchi stood out as being one of the best. They have pilot controls (the best control method in my mind, kubota engine and I have 2 dealers close by). It was very hard to find anyone really say anything negative about them, beside some bad final drives back in the mid 2000’s. Everyone raves about their toughness and reliability. I paid 24k for this machine, came with a dirt bucket and the grapple bucket. 3300 hours. He has another one for sale with like 2700hrs (asking 26k). He’s in the Pittsburgh area, so not a terrible drive from cincy.



So I assume you have a class A to trailer that? All the best toys are class A.

My new kid wants to go for his. I told him I'd pay for half of it (he's only been here a few months). It's 5k total. That seems pretty reasonable to me. What do you guys think? Curious how others have dealt with this and what seems fair?


----------



## tree MDS

How much does that splitter go for? I like it.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> So I assume you have a class A to trailer that? All the best toys are class A.
> 
> My new kid wants to go for his. I told him I'd pay for half of it (he's only been here a few months). It's 5k total. That seems pretty reasonable to me. What do you guys think? Curious how others have dealt with this and what seems fair?


I never really thought about it, but I guess you would. ~8600lbs machine, 4K lbs trailer; over the 10k lbs cdl requirement. I have my A and so does my worker. 

A crew member with a CDL is definitely a plus. Gives you flexibility in who drives what to and from jobs, dumping trucks, hauling logs/equipment. A raise of at least a dollar or two should be expected. Depending on the employee and what you pay him, the CDL might open up other job opportunities and he’ll ditch tree work to bang gears. But if he likes tree work and has no desire to be a super trucker, that $2500 and pay raise will be worth it on your end.


----------



## Griff93

I studied and took all my cdl stuff myself at the DMV. I had friend that let me use his truck to take the road test. I think the grand total including the dot physical was around $400. I have a class A.


----------



## Griff93

luckydad said:


> You get the Halverson, I’ll provide the skid steer and we can have a firewood processing party. I’m about 30 miles south of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How serious are you about this? I've thought about buying the halverson and trying it on my mini ex but didn't want to have no way to use it if that didn't work. I also didn't really want to mess with installing a case drain. Seems like every time I try to rent, no one has what I want available.


----------



## gorman

Winter is not a good time to demo used skid steers. If the hydro pump went bad the machine will eternally have a ****ed up hydro system with bypass/delay issues. You will have a delay in the winter even with a perfect machine so it will be tough to figure out if the machine is a lemon. You could try to get the fluid to operating temp but it might take a while. 
I not one guy near me was trying to sell his tacheuchi. Ran it out of fluid and replaced the pump. Machine will be someone else’s problem.


----------



## luckydad

Griff93 said:


> How serious are you about this? I've thought about buying the halverson and trying it on my mini ex but didn't want to have no way to use it if that didn't work. I also didn't really want to mess with installing a case drain. Seems like every time I try to rent, no one has what I want available.



I’m game, my machine has a case drain already. The only problem with the skid steer processor to me is the maximum diameter logs they will process is 16”. Is that correct ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Griff93 said:


> I studied and took all my cdl stuff myself at the DMV. I had friend that let me use his truck to take the road test. I think the grand total including the dot physical was around $400. I have a class A.



I agree that’s the way to do it if you can. I just found it easiest (on many levels) to do the classes personally. This kid has absolutely no clue either, so let it be their problem for a while lol. I’m really only wanting a guy to be able to tow the big chipper or Omme lift with the ram. That would be a big help to start.


----------



## treebilly

Cdl license will have to go through a privatized training in Ohio soon. Was already supposed to be in effect but they backed it off because they didn’t give time for the “schools” to prepare. The company I’m with is really pushing the guys to get theirs very soon because it is about to cost a small fortune. Hate to drop 5k on a guy and he leaves as soon as he gets it. I get mad enough when someone quits and I don’t get the helmet back. The helmet isn’t the issue, it’s the Sena unit that is agitating.


----------



## mike515

treebilly said:


> Cdl license will have to go through a privatized training in Ohio soon. Was already supposed to be in effect but they backed it off because they didn’t give time for the “schools” to prepare. The company I’m with is really pushing the guys to get theirs very soon because it is about to cost a small fortune. Hate to drop 5k on a guy and he leaves as soon as he gets it. I get mad enough when someone quits and I don’t get the helmet back. The helmet isn’t the issue, it’s the Sena unit that is agitating.


In my state, I think you can still take a truck and go test with the DOT after you pass the written test. But you can also just send guys to the private schools and use their trucks after the guys have passed the written test. The last guy I sent was maybe 3 months ago and cost around $600 and they guarantee they will pass or they get to take the class and retest for free until they pass.


----------



## tree MDS

I hear you. I’m thinking this kid is as safe a bet as I could find for this though. I definitely don’t see him pursuing a career as super trucker.
I have three class A trailers that need to go to most jobs (chipper, lift and Giant), so I could definitely see making my money back pretty quickly. Obviously there would be a raise in there too. I have no problem with that.


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> In my state, I think you can still take a truck and go test with the DOT after you pass the written test. But you can also just send guys to the private schools and use their trucks after the guys have passed the written test. The last guy I sent was maybe 3 months ago and cost around $600 and they guarantee they will pass or they get to take the class and retest for free until they pass.



That’s crazy cheap. I’ve never heard of less than 3k for a CDL class A. Even the state retesting fee (or whatever) if you fail is something like $150 or $180.

I had to drive a 10 speed semi for an hour with a dot cop sitting next to me. Lol


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> That’s crazy cheap. I’ve never heard of less than 3k for a CDL class A. Even the state retesting fee (or whatever) if you fail is something like $150 or $180.
> 
> I had to drive a 10 speed semi for an hour with a dot cop sitting next to me. Lol


The place we use has their own trucks and instructors. The guys spend an 8 hour day in a classroom and on the truck. Then they stay in a hotel and test the next day. The school is certified to do the testing themselves. It actually cost us a little more than the $600 because I forgot about paying for the hotel, etc. But it still isn't too bad of a deal for us. They only test for class A/air brakes at this school.


----------



## Griff93

Luckydad,

The idea would be to use my excavator with a screw splitter tk get large pieces down to small enough to fit through the processor. 20" is the max that will fit through the processor. See


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Firewood for fat-asses. I love it!!


----------



## mike515

I did a lot of pricing/prep work today for our new retail tree sales wing (for lack of a better term) that we are rolling out in a few months. We've already been granted our state nursery license and we close on the deal for the land tomorrow afternoon. It's a little bit of a gamble but I figure nobody else in our area is doing it and the only places around here for most people are chain stores like Lowe's.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Killed a couple white pine today...


----------



## Tigwelder83

tree MDS said:


> That’s crazy cheap. I’ve never heard of less than 3k for a CDL class A. Even the state retesting fee (or whatever) if you fail is something like $150 or $180.
> 
> I had to drive a 10 speed semi for an hour with a dot cop sitting next to me. Lol


Cdl is $400 here... you do the written on your own, get your permit, buy you an hr of instruction and take your test. If your semi skilled, that's all it takes.


----------



## epicklein22

Chip bed installed and working. Pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Really nice!!! I’ve had my 02 4300 with 14’ chip body for 10 years now and it’s still one of my favorite trucks.


----------



## mike515

I closed on my commercial property today. Took a quick drive by this evening to make sure there wasn't any hooligans squatting on my land! 

But this morning was pretty odd. I had this storm work job lined up for a few weeks. Talked to the customer last week and said we'd be there this week. Talked to him yesterday and said we would be there this morning. He said he would be home and everything seemed normal. Showed up this morning and all the work was already done. I called him and told him and he said "No, it isn't". I told him it definitely was. He came outside and looked genuinely confused as we're walking around his property. He slowly repeated "What...the....****?" a few times. He said he only called one other company and they never returned his call so he hired us. I have no idea if this guy is full of crap or not but what would be the point of doing something like that? Maybe his wife hired someone? But he said he's been working from home for a few weeks and couldn't understand how a job like that could be done without him hearing it in the house. I almost considered telling him I was going to charge him a fee for having us drive all of our stuff 20 miles to his house but then I remembered that I was going to be in his town on Thursday to do another job for a very good customer of ours so I just called her and asked if we could do her tree instead.


----------



## capetrees

And he was home?

I had that happen, quoted a much lower price and the owner called the other quote immediately to turn him away. Left a message, an email and a text saying to not do the job, 3 days away. I was to be there in 4 days. I drove by the next day to check the leaning tree again and the other guys were taking the tree down. The owner wasn't home at the time, seasonal home. Owner was pissed when I called him to inform him. Turns out the other guys charged him 3X what I quoted, thats why he wanted to cancel asap but they claimed they never got the messages.

Maybe the other guys were more expensive and figured do it and they get paid before you do.


----------



## treebilly

Busy day


----------



## mike515

capetrees said:


> And he was home?
> 
> I had that happen, quoted a much lower price and the owner called the other quote immediately to turn him away. Left a message, an email and a text saying to not do the job, 3 days away. I was to be there in 4 days. I drove by the next day to check the leaning tree again and the other guys were taking the tree down. The owner wasn't home at the time, seasonal home. Owner was pissed when I called him to inform him. Turns out the other guys charged him 3X what I quoted, thats why he wanted to cancel asap but they claimed they never got the messages.
> 
> Maybe the other guys were more expensive and figured do it and they get paid before you do.


Who knows? The other guy supposedly never even called back to set up an estimate. But here is the thing that makes this sketchy to me. I can see if maybe the other company got his message, never called back but then stopped by and did the storm work (that would be highly unprofessional but at least plausible). But it wasn't just the storm damaged stuff. There was a fairly large, healthy limb hanging over the house from a large Oak. It was high up enough that it could be left. It definitely isn't something you would just remove with nobody telling you to do it on a storm damage job. But it was cut off. That tells me that someone walked through that job and told the tree guys to do that. I remember the guy telling me he was worried about it falling on his house so he wanted it removed. If he didn't tell them to do the job...who did?

Edit to say.....yeah....he was home when we got there.


----------



## gorman

mike515 said:


> Who knows? The other guy supposedly never even called back to set up an estimate. But here is the thing that makes this sketchy to me. I can see if maybe the other company got his message, never called back but then stopped by and did the storm work (that would be highly unprofessional but at least plausible). But it wasn't just the storm damaged stuff. There was a fairly large, healthy limb hanging over the house from a large Oak. It was high up enough that it could be left. It definitely isn't something you would just remove with nobody telling you to do it on a storm damage job. But it was cut off. That tells me that someone walked through that job and told the tree guys to do that. I remember the guy telling me he was worried about it falling on his house so he wanted it removed. If he didn't tell them to do the job...who did?
> 
> Edit to say.....yeah....he was home when we got there.



Storm work is like that. People want it done so quick they don’t care. Just get it out of there.


----------



## mike515

gorman said:


> Storm work is like that. People want it done so quick they don’t care. Just get it out of there.


For sure. And we had a massive storm this year the likes of which I've never seen in nearly 30 years of doing this. So everyone was slammed all summer and fall. But why confirm the job last week and then again last night when he could have just said he had it done already? Oh well. The guy still wants a stump ground and he wants to buy some trees from us in the spring so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Played pick up sticks at the job we started yesterday... friends with log trucks are awesome!


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

mikewhite85 said:


> Tried my hand at plowing.
> 
> View attachment 875507




Hey, it happens.


----------



## tree MDS

No plywood!! Got to try out the lights on the loader too.


----------



## mike515

I made this box this evening as kind of a prototype with some scrap wood I had in my wood shop. We'll probably haul the GRCS around in it for a while and see how I can improve it. I tossed the port-a-wrap in there since I had an extra space. I was just shooting for something to keep the components from rattling around during transport. Nevermind the boxes and crap in the background.


----------



## tree MDS

We fit our grcs in the bottom of the front box on the chip truck (ram 5500 with 12’ chip body). A little tricky for me to do, as I don’t have enough patience usually, but my (current) main ground guy does well with it. I sometimes forget how much stuff there is in those (relatively) small boxes till we start pulling it all out for something real technical. Wraptor, saws, grcs, pole saws, clippers, sling shot, throw lines, climbing gear, multiple pulleys/couple portys... just all that stuff. Kind of satisfying when I stop and think about it sometimes. Nice to have all the gear needed on one relatively compact truck that most any retard can drive (oops, is that politically incorrect??).


----------



## tree MDS

I should just put that in my help wanted add. “Tree service hiring most any retard. BJ’s forklift certification and Cumberland farms experience preferred, but will train”.


----------



## capetrees

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Hey, it happens.
> 
> 
> View attachment 876950


and tracks in snow suck ....


----------



## tree MDS

The tracks on my lift actually surprisingly awesome in the snow. I think it’s because there’s so much weight on relatively concentrated (normally turf destroying) tracks. Of course it all depends on what kind of snow/ice etc. I never ran a track loader, but have heard the tracks are like skis in the snow. I can see how they would be.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> The tracks on my lift actually surprisingly awesome in the snow. I think it’s because there’s so much weight on relatively concentrated (normally turf destroying) tracks. Of course it all depends on what kind of snow/ice etc. I never ran a track machine, but have heard the tracks are like skis in the snow. I can see how they would be.


once the snow is packed as a result of driving over it, it turns to ice and the tracks don't grab. Driving your track lift in the snow would be similar to walking in it the first time, pretty good traction until you walk many times on the same path and then it gets slippery. Tires with chains or studs is the way to go if plowing with a skidsteer.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, that’s what we ran into with the wet, super packable snow on this job. I was set up on the humped up mound on the other side of that pool sled in the pick (where you see the sawdust and track marks behind) taking down a big ass red oak. That packable snow is sick for traction, but limited passes and turns to ice for sure.

I was thinking that if I had chains for even the front of my Giant it would be unstoppable in the snow. Of course I don’t think the customer would’ve approved of it gyrating on his super mint driveway feeding the chipper, lol.


----------



## capetrees

depending on the depths of the tread on the tires, there are screw in studs that can be removed after the season. could even screw them into the tracks too.









Tire Studs | Grip Studs® Screw-In Tire Studs | Traction in Ice, Snow and Dirt







www.gripstuds.com


----------



## Rabid K9

Would love to play 'bog the machines in snow' for a while.

Nothing but endless southern sun & dust for us, more concerned about machines catching fire. Schedule jobs around temperature & how much or how little shade we can catch.

The 'burning orb of doom' is what I refer to the sun at this time of year.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

capetrees said:


> depending on the depths of the tread on the tires, there are screw in studs that can be removed after the season. could even screw them into the tracks too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tire Studs | Grip Studs® Screw-In Tire Studs | Traction in Ice, Snow and Dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gripstuds.com


I still have my old tracks. I wonder if I drilled holes and puts some bolts in place tp make studded tracks.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Busy day



Just a little tough to what all is going on there, is all. I understand how it is, though. I usually don't take pics while doing anything that takes too much skill or concentration. I never even get to beat you guys over the head with some of my best stuff. lol


----------



## mike515

Not really tree related except for that I tied a few of these together today for a couple of my guys (who I am pretty tight with) and some friends. Anyone want to take a stab at what it means?


----------



## tree MDS

Hmm... man candles and fish hooks for the guys. I’m not sure I wanna hazard a guess on that one..


----------



## tree MDS

Well, got a supposedly big spruce down across a neighbors driveway down the road. Guess that cuts my chill time short. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Well, got a supposedly big spruce down across a neighbors driveway down the road. Guess that cuts my chill time short. Merry Christmas!



Christ. I turned my phone off.


----------



## mike515

They said they wanted hookers and blow.


----------



## tree MDS

Just picked up one sweet tree job for winter! Pretty much half a month of work ($ wise anyway). I don’t think it’ll take us near that long with the equipment, but whatever. A key winter score I would consider this one. Not bad for a Saturday’s effort (in between napping by the fire, lol).


----------



## tree MDS

It’s nice when the equipment finally starts to actually make things easier.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Just picked up one sweet tree job for winter! Pretty much half a month of work ($ wise anyway). I don’t think it’ll take us near that long with the equipment, but whatever. A key winter score I would consider this one. Not bad for a Saturday’s effort (in between napping by the fire, lol).


Municipal job?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Municipal job?



Just a good sized residential job. Well, two next door to each other actually. Sisters that dad set up on the family land. I’ve already worked for one of them and looked at some of the work for the other last year. They were hoping for a “sister-sister” discount, since I wouldn’t have to move my equipment. Lol.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Just a good sized residential job. Well, two next door to each other actually. Sisters that dad set up on the family land. I’ve already worked for one of them and looked at some of the work for the other last year. They were hoping for a “sister-sister” discount, since I wouldn’t have to move my equipment. Lol.



If it’s a two week job we expect two weeks worth of self-serving clamor pics of your new equipment.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> If it’s a two week job we expect two weeks worth of self-serving clamor pics of your new equipment.



Haha. Oh, man,, I am so on it.....


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Just a good sized residential job. Well, two next door to each other actually. Sisters that dad set up on the family land. I’ve already worked for one of them and looked at some of the work for the other last year. They were hoping for a “sister-sister” discount, since I wouldn’t have to move my equipment. Lol.



Sounds huge for a residential job. A lot of ash removals I assume?


----------



## tree MDS

Not really all that big of a job. More like two decent sized jobs on the same property.

I’m a big fan of the three to four day job these days. Just logistically easier moving all those big fancy glam toys for the bigger kills. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

We removed a small silver maple today. Butt log weighed 13k!


----------



## tree MDS

Must’ve been one expensive tree with all them glam workers!!


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Been busy fishin and huntin plus tree work. No pics but climbed the deadest maple/any tree ever on Wednesday. Most of it needed rigging due to fence, house, barn. It was a good day to have a good rope man, for sure. 
Still studying the arborist study book. I think I may need some flash cards for the chapters on soil conditions and shrubs and bushes.


----------



## mikewhite85

NeSurfcaster said:


> Been busy fishin and huntin plus tree work. No pics but climbed the deadest maple/any tree ever on Wednesday. Most of it needed rigging due to fence, house, barn. It was a good day to have a good rope man, for sure.
> Still studying the arborist study book. I think I may need some flash cards for the chapters on soil conditions and shrubs and bushes.



When's the test scheduled? Read the book through 3 times and you'll be good!


----------



## tree MDS

Yep. And then if you ever plan to come to ct and trim so much as a branch, you can do our test too. Lol


----------



## Zale

Hope everyone has a safe year.


----------



## mike515

I spent yesterday and today driving out power lines for our line clearance side. We've had this contract for over 20 years but I'm not sure about this year. They want a lump sum bid per substation instead of hourly. People who work in an office are wanting to change things in a way that they think makes sense without actually talking to anyone who has to do the work. They want a 20 foot ROW (to each side). Remove everything in a 40 ft. swath. But they are also a co-op who gives members a say in how trees are trimmed and they have no balls in arguing with them. So...am I supposed to tell a member that after 30 years of 3-4 feet of clearance on his mature white oaks.....we now need 20 feet? There are a ton of problems with this and when I talk to the operations manager at the power company, he acts like he feels my pain but still says to just bid it how I think it needs to be done. That's how office people are. They punt to make things someone else's problem. I was ready to just let this contract go but they called me a couple of days ago because they haven't got a bid from us yet. It's tough because we aren't going to get that kind of clearance on about 80-85% of the area but we have to assume that we might...and since it's not hourly....we can't miss on the lump sum bid. And the power company knows all of this and they still seem to be saying "Just send us a bid". I think we will be done with that relationship in a few days.


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds pretty hard core. I think I’ll just stick to allowing my usual residential nut cases to drive me insane.


----------



## Jester3775

mike515 said:


> I spent yesterday and today driving out power lines for our line clearance side. We've had this contract for over 20 years but I'm not sure about this year. They want a lump sum bid per substation instead of hourly. People who work in an office are wanting to change things in a way that they think makes sense without actually talking to anyone who has to do the work. They want a 20 foot ROW (to each side). Remove everything in a 40 ft. swath. But they are also a co-op who gives members a say in how trees are trimmed and they have no balls in arguing with them. So...am I supposed to tell a member that after 30 years of 3-4 feet of clearance on his mature white oaks.....we now need 20 feet? There are a ton of problems with this and when I talk to the operations manager at the power company, he acts like he feels my pain but still says to just bid it how I think it needs to be done. That's how office people are. They punt to make things someone else's problem. I was ready to just let this contract go but they called me a couple of days ago because they haven't got a bid from us yet. It's tough because we aren't going to get that kind of clearance on about 80-85% of the area but we have to assume that we might...and since it's not hourly....we can't miss on the lump sum bid. And the power company knows all of this and they still seem to be saying "Just send us a bid". I think we will be done with that relationship in a few days.


 I had a few commercial snowplowing accounts try this on me a few years ago. The higher ups that don't even live in my state, MN, wanted to go from hourly to straight bid. The managers at locations loved me, I gave them exactly what they wanted, no more no less. The people on location had the say on how things were done but it was hourly so everyone was protected. Only way I could think to bid the new way was to go silly high to cover my ass but depending on how the winter went I could potentially really look like an over priced jerk. My reputation at the local level was more important so I decided not put in a bid. They literally begged me to come back but I refused to play the game. At least that's what I felt it was. Explained to the local management why and what "corporate" was doing. They seemed like they appreciated where I was coming from but they were bummed as I had been at the one location for 4 years and apparently I was the only one to last more than one season. I had not known that until then so that felt good to know.
Little different situation perhaps but.... Wishing you the best in whatever decision you go with.


----------



## mike515

Jester3775 said:


> I had a few commercial snowplowing accounts try this on me a few years ago. The higher ups that don't even live in my state, MN, wanted to go from hourly to straight bid. The managers at locations loved me, I gave them exactly what they wanted, no more no less. The people on location had the say on how things were done but it was hourly so everyone was protected. Only way I could think to bid the new way was to go silly high to cover my ass but depending on how the winter went I could potentially really look like an over priced jerk. My reputation at the local level was more important so I decided not put in a bid. They literally begged me to come back but I refused to play the game. At least that's what I felt it was. Explained to the local management why and what "corporate" was doing. They seemed like they appreciated where I was coming from but they were bummed as I had been at the one location for 4 years and apparently I was the only one to last more than one season. I had not known that until then so that felt good to know.
> Little different situation perhaps but.... Wishing you the best in whatever decision you go with.



Thanks. I'm going to give them a bid but it's just going to have to be a high bid. I even told them this. I pointed out one section of line...about a mile long and completely buried with larger trees. I said it would either be 2-3 days to trim or 2-3 weeks to remove them all and none of us know what will happen until we start talking to customers. Multiply that by how many spots over an entire year? It isn't reasonable. So I drove out lines until I thought "This is about as much as I think we can get done in a year doing it how they want it done". I'm confident with that amount of work because once I added all of the numbers up, it came out to very close to what they pay us every year. So I think my bid is spot-on if we do the work that way. But the thing is....we aren't going to do it that way. It's never going to happen. Some of it will be done to their new standards but most won't be and the cost difference is substantial. I've tried explaining this and it doesn't matter. So we're either going to win big or get underbid on this work and not do it at all.

What really kills me is that they don't seem to care. They want to feel like they are getting what they're asking for...even if they aren't. If it's impossible to do, just do the best you can. Just don't rock the boat. They want 20 feet of clearance. I told them there simply isn't a boom manufactured today that can reach anywhere close to 20 feet past their lines (because of how far from the road their lines usually are.) So I said "Are we supposed to trim trees back as far as we can and then fold up the booms and climb them? And you want a lump sum price for that?" He said "Hmm...no. Just tell them to get the clearance they can get from the bucket". Ok. I told him that we have known each other for 20 years and we can agree on this over the phone and make it work but contractual verbiage matters and we could both die next week and there will be two other people trying to work out whether we get paid or not. Then what happens? He didn't have a real answer. They never do. They want you to just figure out a way to make it not their problem.

I've said for years.....there is a difference between guys who drive bucket trucks and guys who drive pick-up trucks. I might not drive a bucket truck everyday anymore but I still wear sawdust on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## Jester3775

mike515 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to give them a bid but it's just going to have to be a high bid. I even told them this. I pointed out one section of line...about a mile long and completely buried with larger trees. I said it would either be 2-3 days to trim or 2-3 weeks to remove them all and none of us know what will happen until we start talking to customers. Multiply that by how many spots over an entire year? It isn't reasonable. So I drove out lines until I thought "This is about as much as I think we can get done in a year doing it how they want it done". I'm confident with that amount of work because once I added all of the numbers up, it came out to very close to what they pay us every year. So I think my bid is spot-on if we do the work that way. But the thing is....we aren't going to do it that way. It's never going to happen. Some of it will be done to their new standards but most won't be and the cost difference is substantial. I've tried explaining this and it doesn't matter. So we're either going to win big or get underbid on this work and not do it at all.
> 
> What really kills me is that they don't seem to care. They want to feel like they are getting what they're asking for...even if they aren't. If it's impossible to do, just do the best you can. Just don't rock the boat. They want 20 feet of clearance. I told them there simply isn't a boom manufactured today that can reach anywhere close to 20 feet past their lines (because of how far from the road their lines usually are.) So I said "Are we supposed to trim trees back as far as we can and then fold up the booms and climb them? And you want a lump sum price for that?" He said "Hmm...no. Just tell them to get the clearance they can get from the bucket". Ok. I told him that we have known each other for 20 years and we can agree on this over the phone and make it work but contractual verbiage matters and we could both die next week and there will be two other people trying to work out whether we get paid or not. Then what happens? He didn't have a real answer. They never do. They want you to just figure out a way to make it not their problem.
> 
> I've said for years.....there is a difference between guys who drive bucket trucks and guys who drive pick-up trucks. I might not drive a bucket truck everyday anymore but I still wear sawdust on a pretty regular basis.


 Yeah Mike515, you are in a tough spot. I have always been nervous of having bigger accounts, they can be lucrative but they also kind of have you by the you know what. To have any one customer make up so much of a guys income can be nerve racking, at least for me. To just blow them off because of their unreasonable requests, especially when you don't think that is how it will really play out seems crazy too. I am always paranoid I guess that I will be the one they want to make an example of and after the fact demand work to the letter.
There seems to be such a disconnect between the person we deal with and the higher ups that are actually paying the bill. You have to wonder if "they" knew how much trouble & money this costs them if they would have a fit. I know what you mean about their lack of concern too, it's just a job to them and they get paid either way...


----------



## mike515

Jester3775 said:


> Yeah Mike515, you are in a tough spot. I have always been nervous of having bigger accounts, they can be lucrative but they also kind of have you by the you know what. To have any one customer make up so much of a guys income can be nerve racking, at least for me. To just blow them off because of their unreasonable requests, especially when you don't think that is how it will really play out seems crazy too. I am always paranoid I guess that I will be the one they want to make an example of and after the fact demand work to the letter.
> There seems to be such a disconnect between the person we deal with and the higher ups that are actually paying the bill. You have to wonder if "they" knew how much trouble & money this costs them if they would have a fit. I know what you mean about their lack of concern too, it's just a job to them and they get paid either way...


They started a new crazy 5 year tree plan about 3 years ago. I said from the start that it will never work and predicted that we will possibly get replaced at the end of year 3. This is the end of year 3. It isn't working. It's ultimately going to be a disaster and they don't even realize it because they don't want to know. They aren't even really upset with us. They're upset with the other tree guys skipping stuff they don't want to do or can't do. We're the guys who they like. But I predicted that we had a 3 year lifespan in this new system, they threw another curve ball with the lump sum bidding this year and here we are. We're prepared to walk away. Our guys don't want to do that contract anyway. So I will give them my prices today and we will either make a bunch of money on this deal or we will be done with it. My heart just isn't in it because nobody else seems to care besides me.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yep. And then if you ever plan to come to ct and trim so much as a branch, you can do our test too. Lol


Once you pass and re cert the ISA test you don't have to worry about any of those worthless tiny local tests lol.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

mikewhite85 said:


> When's the test scheduled? Read the book through 3 times and you'll be good!


I've had to make some flashcards for the chapters I'm not familiar/really interested in. I think I'm 75% there, so I tried to get a test set up. I was hoping a test date would get me really studying. 
Philadelphia is where we have a testing center, unfortunately they aren't accepting any appointments anytime soon. So I was forced to make a appointment to take the test April 5th. Now I have to remember the finer points of what I know/I'm interested in and remember the stuff I've had to read 10 times already. Maybe it's meant to be and I needed more study time... I may try a North Jersey testing center for a sooner appointment.
Anyway we've been swamped both work wise and ground wise. We're trying to do jobs that don't involve leaving the road/driveway w/ the equipment. But a lot of the dump sites are sketchy, twice this week I got stuck. Fortunately the old throwing chips under the tires trick got us out w/out any phone calls. 
2 nice side climbing jobs are ready to go for next weekend.


----------



## treevet

Best place for CEU's after passing. Next year will be my 30th year ISA CA....https://gibneyce.com/index.html


----------



## tree MDS

Hoe Chi Minh/Ash trail pics.


----------



## treevet

That town looks like high end ville like my town. You should try some ringed slings. No more need for blocks hardly and no more knots/hitches....https://www.treestuff.com/rope-logic-trex-ultra-ring-sling-3/


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That town looks like high end ville like my town. You should try some ringed slings. No more need for blocks hardly and no more knots/hitches....https://www.treestuff.com/rope-logic-trex-ultra-ring-sling-3/



Link didn’t work for me but I looked it up and saw the treestuff vid. I gotta admit that looks pretty sweet. I want one! Just not sure I can afford it at the moment.

That’s South Street in my hood (on the right) and the center of my (yuppified) town up ahead. It’s nice up town but nothing left in terms of stores for regular folk like us. Getting the mail occasionally is about all I can handle, and even that’s a mildly stressful event for me, lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Amazing how they keep coming up with new gadgets and gizmos (both large and small) for our work. Makes it fun seeing what the latest things are. Long strange trip for sure. I remember when the sliced eye and pulley (rigging block) was the latest innovation.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Amazing how they keep coming up with new gadgets and gizmos (both large and small) for our work. Makes it fun seeing what the latest things are. Long strange trip for sure. I remember when the sliced eye and pulley (rigging block) was the latest innovation.


Look at yours and my year of joining ASite and that is when it all started...13 years ago. Seems like a lot longer but it was the separate hitch line that started it, forgot what highly technical term they used for that. I used one in a climbing contest in 1971 but it was a big new thing in 07 I guess. Metal hitches, porty (boat anchor, I still have one), Cox'es Wraptor came out in late 09 I believe and I bought the first one after prototype in 2010. Tree Machine's throw line reel ( I still use it every day almost) after the big shot, etc etc. So much action after forums began. An ocean of brains coming up with ideas. Why? Capitolism $.


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of gadgets. I’m starting to fall in love with this thing more and more every time I use it. Definitely a glam shot photo opp this morning. That log was rotted and light, but I don’t think this thing would’ve cared if it was red oak or whatever. That 505 X15, Allison 4500 and 5:38 gears make driving it a whole other experience too. Pricey, but I think this truck is gonna be worth it in the long run.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> Speaking of gadgets. I’m starting to fall in love with this thing more and more every time I use it. Definitely a glam shot photo opp this morning. That log was rotted and light, but I don’t think this thing would’ve cared if it was red oak or whatever. That 505 X15, Allison 4500 and 5:38 gears make driving it a whole other experience too. Pricey, but I think this truck is gonna be worth it in the long run.
> View attachment 880899
> 
> View attachment 880901



I bet it would still lift it if it were red oak. That's a sweet machine!


----------



## treevet

You were smart and unlike some of these guys with them have the loader on the back with no dump body.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You were smart and unlike some of these guys with them have the loader on the back with no dump body.



I think I made the right move with the dump body. That boom is 31’ 6” too, so it still has good reach compared to a shorter one mounted behind the cab. All part of my MDS master plan lol. And yeah, it nice just pulling the lever and dumping instead of climbing up on the thing, setting the outriggers and all that.


----------



## JosephLobdell

Climbed up a decent size pine and topped half of it. More confident everyday.


----------



## mikewhite85

Spending time with friends at the golf course!


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> They started a new crazy 5 year tree plan about 3 years ago. I said from the start that it will never work and predicted that we will possibly get replaced at the end of year 3. This is the end of year 3. It isn't working. It's ultimately going to be a disaster and they don't even realize it because they don't want to know. They aren't even really upset with us. They're upset with the other tree guys skipping stuff they don't want to do or can't do. We're the guys who they like. But I predicted that we had a 3 year lifespan in this new system, they threw another curve ball with the lump sum bidding this year and here we are. We're prepared to walk away. Our guys don't want to do that contract anyway. So I will give them my prices today and we will either make a bunch of money on this deal or we will be done with it. My heart just isn't in it because nobody else seems to care besides me.


How did it go when you submitted your bid? Hear back yet?


----------



## gorman

I picked one of these today to help with streamlining z rig or rad systems and I noticed that Petz has now “appropriated” the I beam construction that DMM has been using for years.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> How did it go when you submitted your bid? Hear back yet?


I did hear back from him on Tuesday or Wednesday afternoon. He said they hoped to make some decisions by the end of the week but I haven't heard anything since then. He asked me about a couple of things their lawyer wanted to know about contractual language so that made me think they are planning on some type of contract with us. He also had some questions about what I was expecting the work to entail. I definitely got the feeling that we got underbid but he may be trying to frame it (to the board) that we are charging more but they are also getting more....which they are. So that's where we are. I've done the best I could do and I'm prepared to walk away if that isn't good enough.


----------



## mike515

Got a contract today. Looks like they backed off the lump sum idea (at least for us) and are staying hourly. I have a few things to clarify but it looks like we're moving in the right direction. 

I was also doing some climbing training with some guys today. While having lunch, one of the guys was talking about an old boss he had that acted like she was above everyone else, yelled at people, assigned the crap work to everyone "below" her, etc. I casually said that I do whatever needs to be done if I'm on the job site. I'll rake, chip brush....whatever.....I just do it to help get it done. The same guy said "That's why I respect the hell out of this company and love working here!" So that was nice.


----------



## tree MDS

Hauling all my last minute firewood off this job.


----------



## treebilly

Killing it MDS!!


----------



## luckydad

treebilly said:


> Killing it MDS!!



That’s Mr. Plywood to all us Peasants [emoji23][emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Killing it MDS!!


Oh, stop!!


----------



## treevet

That plyboard doubles in weight with ice on it :-(. 

These things are just so easy even Mrs. MDS could use one....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAETzk5bYJY


----------



## treevet

Why can't you link youtubes anymore?


----------



## treevet

nevermind


----------



## treebilly

Sorry. It was an EAB death. You’re just the undertaker

Also: It was a beautiful day


----------



## mike515

What did I do today.....

So if anyone is still interested in knowing how our LC contract worked out.....I finally had a chance to talk this out with them. I only bid 3 out of 9 subs. I got beat on all 3 subs (which I expected but he said I wasn't too far off). The same large(st) company got all 9 subs but only the trimming (not removals?). That company's name starts with an A. But he told me that the reason this is happening has nothing to do with us. He said we aren't the problem at all. The other company was always skipping stuff and now they aren't going to be paid for subs until they are completely inspected and everything is done.

But for us....we are going to be paid hourly. We will be doing work orders, outages/emergencies, new construction and rebuilds and removals. So that's all fine because we've always been the guys they send out on all of that stuff anyway because they know they can just give us a sheet of paper and forget about it and we will make sure everything gets done the right way (again....office people). We will also be going back to get to lines that got skipped or missed in the past and there are plenty of them. So this really worked out to be the best I could have hoped for. We have been their go-to guys for a lot of years so I was going to be surprised if they just cut us free.

One issue that I think hasn't been completely resolved is that we are supposed to be doing all of this stuff plus (I think) the removals on the 9 subs. It would be really easy for the other guys to just skip all the hard stuff (that's what they do) and say it all needs to be removed so we have to do it. But I'm not going for that if they try it. For one thing, I know many of these customers and it would be just as easy for me to talk them into refusing removals as it is for me to get them to agree to removals. Then they can go back and climb and trim. Second, they don't get paid until the sub is done. We get paid by the hour and have a lot of other more important things to do. So...maybe we get back to your lines so you get paid or maybe we are busy with other spots and you have to do it yourself if you want to get paid at all. But I don't really care because we get paid the same amount whether we are in the air, raking yards or hauling logs or doing their heavy lifting . 

I'm pretty pleased with this right now. Our LC guys go back out starting on Monday and I hope to be getting them new equipment by the end of the month. I was waiting on new equipment until I saw how this all worked out. I'm glad I didn't give up on this contract. I definitely have my hands full between our LC guys, residential guys and tree sales but I enjoy keeping my brain busy all the time. I'm the kind of person who thrives in chaos and I love that much more than not having much to do.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> What did I do today.....
> 
> So if anyone is still interested in knowing how our LC contract worked out.....I finally had a chance to talk this out with them. I only bid 3 out of 9 subs. I got beat on all 3 subs (which I expected but he said I wasn't too far off). The same large(st) company got all 9 subs but only the trimming (not removals?). That company's name starts with an A. But he told me that the reason this is happening has nothing to do with us. He said we aren't the problem at all. The other company was always skipping stuff and now they aren't going to be paid for subs until they are completely inspected and everything is done.
> 
> But for us....we are going to be paid hourly. We will be doing work orders, outages/emergencies, new construction and rebuilds and removals. So that's all fine because we've always been the guys they send out on all of that stuff anyway because they know they can just give us a sheet of paper and forget about it and we will make sure everything gets done the right way (again....office people). We will also be going back to get to lines that got skipped or missed in the past and there are plenty of them. So this really worked out to be the best I could have hoped for. We have been their go-to guys for a lot of years so I was going to be surprised if they just cut us free.
> 
> One issue that I think hasn't been completely resolved is that we are supposed to be doing all of this stuff plus (I think) the removals on the 9 subs. It would be really easy for the other guys to just skip all the hard stuff (that's what they do) and say it all needs to be removed so we have to do it. But I'm not going for that if they try it. For one thing, I know many of these customers and it would be just as easy for me to talk them into refusing removals as it is for me to get them to agree to removals. Then they can go back and climb and trim. Second, they don't get paid until the sub is done. We get paid by the hour and have a lot of other more important things to do. So...maybe we get back to your lines so you get paid or maybe we are busy with other spots and you have to do it yourself if you want to get paid at all. But I don't really care because we get paid the same amount whether we are in the air, raking yards or hauling logs or doing their heavy lifting .
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with this right now. Our LC guys go back out starting on Monday and I hope to be getting them new equipment by the end of the month. I was waiting on new equipment until I saw how this all worked out. I'm glad I didn't give up on this contract. I definitely have my hands full between our LC guys, residential guys and tree sales but I enjoy keeping my brain busy all the time. I'm the kind of person who thrives in chaos and I love that much more than not having much to do.


Sweet deal. Trying to figure out where the "magical cow kingdom" is!


----------



## treevet

I personally would rather NOT work on an "hourly" basis. It makes people feel compelled to watch you. Tree work is a job of surges in effort with periods of recovery or reorganization or organization and sometimes people don't understand that lag period. Often clients will say to me that everything was quiet and nothing appeared to be getting done and then BAM...everything went flying and blasting and WOW...it was all done. I hate being watched for production...love being watched for proficiency and expertise.


----------



## gorman

Got a hank of squir 2.0 from Courant. Heard it’s a great line. Maple leaf ropes out of Canada is distributing Courant cordage to the americas so you don’t have to buy from honey brothers.


----------



## mike515

treevet said:


> I personally would rather NOT work on an "hourly" basis. It makes people feel compelled to watch you. Tree work is a job of surges in effort with periods of recovery or reorganization or organization and sometimes people don't understand that lag period. Often clients will say to me that everything was quiet and nothing appeared to be getting done and then BAM...everything went flying and blasting and WOW...it was all done. I hate being watched for production...love being watched for proficiency and expertise.



I totally get that but they aren't really watching us for production. They don't even know where our guys are working at most of the time. A number of years back, it was like pulling teeth to find out where they wanted us. One day, the area supervisor just kind of shrugged and said "You guys are the tree guys. You probably know more about where you need to focus than I do". So I stopped asking because he's right....I have been a contractor here for longer than almost every single one of their employees has worked for the power company. I do usually know more about that than they do. As far as production....I don't really get second-guessed on how long something should take to do. One advantage for me...hourly...is that it's in the new contract that we have to pay to dispose of all debris.....even if they send us 1 1/2 hours away to do 15 huge removals. I pay to get rid of it. That's fine. In nearly 30 years, I've never paid to get rid of a load of chips or logs. They can pay us to haul it all 1 1/2 hours back to where we can dispose of it for free. No skin off my nose. Customer complains and wants a tree trimmed differently or taken down...fine. We get paid the same.


----------



## mikewhite85

We're very slow right now with work so my two employees and I are taking the Penn state arborist short course. They are studying for the CA exam while I've been toying with the idea of a BCMA. The class includes 10 3-hour sessions on Tues/Thurs mornings where the professors basically go over the ISA study guide. It's been great! Anyone else here taking it?


----------



## mike515

One of our chippers caught on fire today. So that was fun. It's the one I've been recently looking to replace so now I really need to replace it. I've been looking at one at the Morbark dealership that I'd really like to buy so I guess I might just do that. It was a demo so it has lower hours and still has a warranty.


----------



## gorman

Found this 50 feet up in a red oak today


----------



## treevet

Somebody probably rappelled off of it or it was a redirect they srt rappelled off of and didn't give a schit about the effect on the tree so they left it to girdle.


----------



## mike515

Bought this today. It's "new" but still not quite new. The purchase agreement says it's "new" because it's never been sold before but it's not really new since it was their demo unit. But I got a really good discount off the new price.


----------



## Jester3775

mike515 said:


> Bought this today. It's "new" but still not quite new. The purchase agreement says it's "new" because it's never been sold before but it's not really new since it was their demo unit. But I got a really good discount off the new price. View attachment 884195


Kind of reminds me of my Woodsman, which I love !


----------



## mikewhite85

gorman said:


> Found this 50 feet up in a red oak today


Dang. From an old cabling system maybe?

I can't believe how many trees I find CHAINS in. I don't think I've ever seen a properly installed cabling system in my area.


----------



## mike515

Jester3775 said:


> Kind of reminds me of my Woodsman, which I love !


I've never used a Woodsman or even seen one in person but it's one of the brands I've always wondered about. They do kind of look similar.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Dang. From an old cabling system maybe?
> 
> I can't believe how many trees I find CHAINS in. I don't think I've ever seen a properly installed cabling system in my area.


You don't get any more old school than me as far as age still working. And even back then there were standards that were the basis for ANSI mainly came from high level companies like Bartlett and Davey and offshoot companies. I learned from Bartlett and have put in probably a thousand cables in in my life with them and more on my own. Very profitable if represented and sold right. I think the elastic systems are a scam.


----------



## Jester3775

mike515 said:


> I've never used a Woodsman or even seen one in person but it's one of the brands I've always wondered about. They do kind of look similar.


I bought mine used from Scharber & Sons in Rogers MN, now renamed Minnesota Equipment. ( John Deere dealer, I love that place !) Apparently Woodsman got bought out by Terex. I guess they were making a bit of a name for themselves. I ended up doing some modifications to mine and have plans for a few more if things ever slow down a little. If anyone was interested I would gladly share what I have done and what I intend to do. Perhaps yours is a little more refined than mine but...


----------



## gorman

Jester3775 said:


> I bought mine used from Scharber & Sons in Rogers MN, now renamed Minnesota Equipment. ( John Deere dealer, I love that place !) Apparently Woodsman got bought out by Terex. I guess they were making a bit of a name for themselves. I ended up doing some modifications to mine and have plans for a few more if things ever slow down a little. If anyone was interested I would gladly share what I have done and what I intend to do. Perhaps yours is a little more refined than mine but...



I have a woodsman. Like it a lot until the autofeed doesn’t work


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> I have a woodsman. Like it a lot until the autofeed doesn’t work


I got auto feed on my Vermeer BC 2000 but we hand modulate it anyway because the autofeed is too damn slow.


----------



## Jester3775

gorman said:


> I have a woodsman. Like it a lot until the autofeed doesn’t work


It has been a while but I remember reading about the guy that supposedly invented the latest auto feed "thing" but some company supposedly kind of "stole" the design. I remember reading about how to program it, change the settings ? Mine stops the auto feed and reverses it a little at 2600 rpm and I can run the motor up to 3000 rpm. When I run it at 3000 rpm and then run some big stuff in it seems like it would end up bogging way down before it would recover. Then I started running it closer to the 2600 rpm and it seemed to react much faster. I had redone the mounts to tension the belt and had to readjust it, part of me thinks maybe the belt needs to be tighter ? I think maybe the cutter wheel was slowing down but the engine would not slow down in direct relation fast enough ? Problem with that theory to me is that I am nervous to tighten the belt anymore and running it closer to 2600 rpm sure seems to take care of the problem ?


----------



## treevet

I suppose the engine hps and torque have a lot to do with it as well. Mine has a 200 hp turbo diesel that is well known as an outstanding bulletproof engine. Never shut the engine down but maybe once a month get the chute clogged with birch twigs or stuff that will do that.


----------



## treevet

Every 6 years I buy a new 3500 4x4 Silverado. 5 times now. This is the year. But I been toying with buying a 3500 or 5500 9' bed dump truck for a drive around instead since the pickup is underused except a tow motor. I own a 2006 F350 superduty 4x4 dump with low mileage and 11' dump bed. So I sell both and buy a new drive around F550 4x4 dump for a drive around and save the insurance on one truck. Anything wrong with that thought process? I drive very few miles almost all locally and it will fit in my driveway easily. https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2020-FORD-F550-5013205637


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Every 6 years I buy a new 3500 4x4 Silverado. 5 times now. This is the year. But I been toying with buying a 3500 or 5500 9' bed dump truck for a drive around instead since the pickup is underused except a tow motor. I own a 2006 F350 superduty 4x4 dump with low mileage and 11' dump bed. So I sell both and buy a new drive around F550 4x4 dump for a drive around and save the insurance on one truck. Anything wrong with that thought process? I drive very few miles almost all locally and it will fit in my driveway easily. https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2020-FORD-F550-501320563


What about a f-550 with a 12 foot dump? Much more versatile


----------



## mike515

Jester3775 said:


> It has been a while but I remember reading about the guy that supposedly invented the latest auto feed "thing" but some company supposedly kind of "stole" the design. I remember reading about how to program it, change the settings ? Mine stops the auto feed and reverses it a little at 2600 rpm and I can run the motor up to 3000 rpm. When I run it at 3000 rpm and then run some big stuff in it seems like it would end up bogging way down before it would recover. Then I started running it closer to the 2600 rpm and it seemed to react much faster. I had redone the mounts to tension the belt and had to readjust it, part of me thinks maybe the belt needs to be tighter ? I think maybe the cutter wheel was slowing down but the engine would not slow down in direct relation fast enough ? Problem with that theory to me is that I am nervous to tighten the belt anymore and running it closer to 2600 rpm sure seems to take care of the problem ?


What engine do you have in it? 3000 seems kind of high to me for a diesel. The one we got yesterday should run at about 2200. They were showing me that you can manually run it up to 2600 but it you do that and then walk away, it will gradually lower itself back down to 2200. Our other Morbark is bigger and runs at about 2350ish. The feed wheel won't even start turning until you get it up to 2200 or so. Not sure what our Vermeers run at but I think all of us are pretty over those chippers at this point.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> What about a f-550 with a 12 foot dump? Much more versatile


I was gonna go 9' to be similar size to a pick up for a drive around. I have a 20' dump log truck and a 12' dump trailer and my Mack 17' dump chip truck has a removable top. But you're right...much more versatile. Is the F550 cab the same as the F350?


----------



## treevet

I also have this little guy for a drive around if far away...and a beemer x3....


----------



## mike515

I bought a little Ford Ranger a year or two back to just drive around and put miles on so I wouldn't put the miles on my GMC. I drove it a few times and then one of our guys had some car issues and he lives about 20 miles away. So I let him use it to get to work. Never got it back.


----------



## treevet

I had to do the same thing with my beloved toyota 4x4. Hence the Nissan Frontier.


----------



## tree MDS

The Ash wars are still raging on. Really liking the combination or the giant and the kenworth. I just keep piling wood up and at the end come grab it while the guys are raking, or whatever.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Split and stacked 2 cord today for the kiln.


----------



## treevet

Did any of your help after plywood nightmare jobs say to you "up your ash"?


----------



## mike515

I was looking for something today. I opened the fender-mounted tool box on one of the chippers and found this. I have no idea what's going on here. Sometimes I think they do stuff like this just to mess with me. I just closed the tool box and walked away.


----------



## treevet

a weeks supply of chocks


----------



## Jester3775

treevet said:


> I suppose the engine hps and torque have a lot to do with it as well. Mine has a 200 hp turbo diesel that is well known as an outstanding bulletproof engine. Never shut the engine down but maybe once a month get the chute clogged with birch twigs or stuff that will do that.


I had trouble with chute clogging as well. I did some modifications where I added 3/8" plate on both sides of cutter wheel with tapered edge towards feed. This helped significantly by taking up the excess space on either side but still not perfect. My next mod will include some small angle iron on either side ahead of cutter wheel to direct debris inward. Hopefully take care of occasional clog from "twigs" getting thru now smaller gap, but still a gap. Also thinking of re-routing exhaust into chute at severe angle to aid in velocity of exiting chips. I had previously had disc style chipper and that sure blew the chips better, but I love the drum style other than that.


----------



## Jester3775

mike515 said:


> What engine do you have in it? 3000 seems kind of high to me for a diesel. The one we got yesterday should run at about 2200. They were showing me that you can manually run it up to 2600 but it you do that and then walk away, it will gradually lower itself back down to 2200. Our other Morbark is bigger and runs at about 2350ish. The feed wheel won't even start turning until you get it up to 2200 or so. Not sure what our Vermeers run at but I think all of us are pretty over those chippers at this point.


It is a John Deere 5030 3.0L 5 cylinder turbo charged engine. I had heard it was a good engine ? I was told mine is rated at 84 hp. Apparently they come as 75 hp, 84 hp & 99 hp arrangements.


----------



## gorman

Jester3775 said:


> It has been a while but I remember reading about the guy that supposedly invented the latest auto feed "thing" but some company supposedly kind of "stole" the design. I remember reading about how to program it, change the settings ? Mine stops the auto feed and reverses it a little at 2600 rpm and I can run the motor up to 3000 rpm. When I run it at 3000 rpm and then run some big stuff in it seems like it would end up bogging way down before it would recover. Then I started running it closer to the 2600 rpm and it seemed to react much faster. I had redone the mounts to tension the belt and had to readjust it, part of me thinks maybe the belt needs to be tighter ? I think maybe the cutter wheel was slowing down but the engine would not slow down in direct relation fast enough ? Problem with that theory to me is that I am nervous to tighten the belt anymore and running it closer to 2600 rpm sure seems to take care of the problem ?



Ours runs at 2600 rpm topped out. The autofeed is set at 2400 to kick in. I might raise it to 2450. It sometimes just doesn’t work when chipping a big top from a crane pick or from a loader. We replaced the LOR computer and that didn’t work. The clutch is properly adjusted and the drive belt is tight like tiger. The only thing I could think is bad is the solonoids near the feed tray that are in charge of reversing the feed.


----------



## treebilly

@treevet I haven’t bought brand new truck since 99. Always have been buying used since then. I’ve got someone buying my 2500 crew cab hopefully this week. Really debating buying a new 3500 CC, daully I need something that I can work with and load up the kids while towing a camper.


----------



## treevet

treebilly said:


> @treevet I haven’t bought brand new truck since 99. Always have been buying used since then. I’ve got someone buying my 2500 crew cab hopefully this week. Really debating buying a new 3500 CC, daully I need something that I can work with and load up the kids while towing a camper.


Treebilly...just something about buying new that is addictive imo. I buy all my work trucks used but the feel of a new truck and you know no one else heaved up or farted all day in it means something too lol. Fresh start and nobody abused it and the dealer warrants any flaws. My 15 3500 Silverado at 44k miles is as good as new and not a rattle. Not spent a dime on it outside of bigger tires...and I plowed in it and worked it hard towing stumper chipper sprayer, comm. trailer, dumptrailer...


----------



## Jester3775

gorman said:


> Ours runs at 2600 rpm topped out. The autofeed is set at 2400 to kick in. I might raise it to 2450. It sometimes just doesn’t work when chipping a big top from a crane pick or from a loader. We replaced the LOR computer and that didn’t work. The clutch is properly adjusted and the drive belt is tight like tiger. The only thing I could think is bad is the solonoids near the feed tray that are in charge of reversing the feed.


Things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> I was gonna go 9' to be similar size to a pick up for a drive around. I have a 20' dump log truck and a 12' dump trailer and my Mack 17' dump chip truck has a removable top. But you're right...much more versatile. Is the F550 cab the same as the F350?


Cabs should be the same; frame, axles, brakes are all different. I have an 11’ on my f450 and a 10’ bed on my Chevy c4500. Definitely like the extra length of the 11’, but these trucks are hauling logs/chips every time we work. So a 9’ might be your best bet for your setup. A lot easier to find a truck with a 9’/10’ bed though, pretty standard at any truck dealer. Probably have to custom order anything longer.


----------



## gorman

I found two alturnamats on the side of the road today!


----------



## mike515

All of our guys went out this morning but none of us lasted all day. Major snow storm that we knew was coming. White-out conditions. We got done what we could. Days like this.....sometimes I'm pretty happy and relieved to know that equipment is parked, people are safe and the day is over as the storm is bearing down on us. Let's watch this from inside unless we get an emergency call.


----------



## WmTreeCo.

Today I signed some petitions to stop changes that would change Arboriculture in Ontario, Canada. 
Tree workers and Certified Arborist would no longer be able to prescribe or carry out tree work without the consent and supervision of a Ontario Professional Forrester. 
This change will make ISA certification obsolete and add costs to business owners and property owners. 









Sign the Petition


Stop the PROPOSED changes from the Ontario Professional Foresters Association!




chng.it













HELP stop the proposed changes to the Professional Foresters Act, 2000


OPFA wants to change the Professional Foresters Act, 2000 which will have a direct and devastating impact on arborists in Ontario.




isaontario.com





Any fellow Ontarians out there?


----------



## treevet

WmTreeCo. said:


> Today I signed some petitions to stop changes that would change Arboriculture in Ontario, Canada.
> Tree workers and Certified Arborist would no longer be able to prescribe or carry out tree work without the consent and supervision of a Ontario Professional Forrester.
> This change will make ISA certification obsolete and add costs to business owners and property owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Stop the PROPOSED changes from the Ontario Professional Foresters Association!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chng.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP stop the proposed changes to the Professional Foresters Act, 2000
> 
> 
> OPFA wants to change the Professional Foresters Act, 2000 which will have a direct and devastating impact on arborists in Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isaontario.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any fellow Ontarians out there?


I can see "tree workers" being supervised but a CA shouldn't have to be under them. Be a good idea to contact the ISA about this power grab and likely money grab.


----------



## mike515

Moved into my new office here at the house this afternoon. It's actually my wife's old office but my old space was really too small and she's been wanting to do something else with that room for a while and bugging me about changing rooms. I actually like better here already. It's more mellow and out of the way of the rest of the house. And I have a lot more room. And I milled the wood this desk is built from myself a number of years ago.


----------



## NCTREE

gorman said:


> I found two alturnamats on the side of the road today!





gorman said:


> I found two alturnamats on the side of the road today!


that's treeman gold right there


----------



## gorman

NCTREE said:


> that's treeman gold right there



It was at the end of a rainbow. Next to a Dunkin.


----------



## treevet

Traded my pickup in for it and drove over 4 hours one way to get a great deal on it 2 days ago. Damn thing has a tighter turning radius than my standard cab 8' bed Silverado.


----------



## tree MDS

That's a sweet truck, Vet!! Congrats! Are you gonna put a chip box on it? Like to see a pic of the actual truck!

That ram 5500 with 12' box has been quietly one of the best/most necessary pieces of equipment I've bought. Be hard to do it without. Just stick any tard in it with a med card and go to work. Lol


----------



## treevet

Lol yeah I agree cause I just sold the 11' dump 2005 f350 dump I had yesterday see pict. I have a couple picts of it. Tues putting 2 boxes under the bed (you can see them in the back of truck) and gonna try to put on brackets to carry the 3' fiberglass poles for big shot and polesaw etc. I see me setting a trend and maybe soccer moms and lawyers etc., will start driving these f550's around all day lol. 

Got it on dump as freezing rain last night. Can see new tool boxes in back. I got an aluminum dump box gonna have altered to fit this that went on old f350. Plus those high prongs are set up to put on high boards both over the sides and over the tailgate. Truck has the brand new 7.3 big block being talked about a lot.

I gotta get a prostate cancer operation early Mar. and got a great deal on trading in my Silverado 3500 on it (no money down) so I can add the $ from the f350 for the 5 or 6 week down time from the op. to what I got.


----------



## treevet




----------



## mike515

I originally posted about how some of the guys got stuck on ice today and how we got them out but I decided to delete that and just let my post pick back up on the part we all need to be aware of about securing our finances......

.......Then I got back and found out that the bank card on one of our company accounts got hacked somehow. I checked out the account online and found out that the bank called us withing minutes of the first attempted charge and they shut that card off. I have no idea how they were so on top of that but I used the card at about 1:00 pm with no problem. Someone else across the country tried to use it a few minutes later. Just minutes after that, the bank was on the phone to me asking if it was a legit charge. Wow! Never had that happen before. They tried to charge about $450 in 3 attempted efforts. Hopefully we won't have to pay that.

So that was some of my day today.

I will share one more related thing for anyone still reading this who might still care. One thing that I have done for years is to have different business accounts. We have our main checking account that we use for all of our payroll, taxes, etc. We keep most of our money there and there is no debit card, etc. on that account. Only checks on that account. There is another smaller checking account that we use for ordering things online or other purchases using debit cards...fuel, etc. This account has limited money and is only used with cards. We don't even have checks printed on that account. I did this just in case "today" were to happen. Someone could hack our cards but only get into the smaller account. We would never have a scenario where someone could use a card and drain our company of serious money. As much as I'd like to say that my clever plan worked...it was really the fast action by the bank that worked. But my plan would have kept them away from the other money had the bank not caught it. And it still will.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> View attachment 886804



90' Tuliptree done a few days ago. Grow like a skyrocket and they let them grow 10' from the foundation. Cashed this one in for $2k with the stump grind. Did it in one cold fkn day with just me and my great groundie. 29 degrees F with a wind blowing all day. But good winter bucks. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/whadja-do-today.121645/


----------



## gorman

I got a call last night in the middle of the snowstorm from a customer that had a branch on their power service. They cancelled work we had scheduled to do because both the wife and husband caught covid. She told me her husband is still on a ventilator in their house and if they lost power he’d probably die. 
I panicked and tried to get out to the road with my bucket and that wasn’t happening. The roads were not passable. 
I told them to call emergency service as a contingency. 
They did and national grid came out and cleared the line. 
I don’t know how they got their truck over there but hats off to them.


----------



## mikewhite85

Parked the chip truck and plowed a bunch of easy driveways with this guy! Gotta say I'm impressed with how good of a job the BMG rake does with snow. it's also way less stressful than a big truck.


----------



## treevet

Got the Trump Vaccine a few hours ago. Absolutely no after effects. But then I been stung 60 times at once by bald face hornets and felt no side effects. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Parked the chip truck and plowed a bunch of easy driveways with this guy! Gotta say I'm impressed with how good of a job the BMG rake does with snow. it's also way less stressful than a big truck.
> View attachment 887028


power angle plow works well too...


----------



## mike515

I did a rigging training day with some of our guys today. It's nice to be on our own property and let some less experienced guys try out some things they haven't done yet. No pressure at all. It's kind of fun just messing around with gear.


----------



## epicklein22

7k Butt log from a fat pin oak we did last Saturday. Going back for a white oak and another pin oak tomorrow. Both are smaller, but in the back yard. So it will be a bit of a stretch for the crane.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


>



I think that’s the way to go. Back to a pushrod designed v8. The diesels have power, but they are just getting out of control in terms of complication and price. I just ordered new heads, head gaskets and various other parts for my ford F450 dump with the 6.0. It’s been pushing coolant for a while, but still drives fine and doesn’t get hot. Figure I get it all done before the season ramps up.


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> I think that’s the way to go. Back to a pushrod designed v8. The diesels have power, but they are just getting out of control in terms of complication and price. I just ordered new heads, head gaskets and various other parts for my ford F450 dump with the 6.0. It’s been pushing coolant for a while, but still drives fine and doesn’t get hot. Figure I get it all done before the season ramps up.



If you’re gonna keep it I’d look into “bullet proofing” it. Usually runs between 4-6k but you avoid the head bolt disaster and Oil cooler issues.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> If you’re gonna keep it I’d look into “bullet proofing” it. Usually runs between 4-6k but you avoid the head bolt disaster and Oil cooler issues.


Went thru all of it with my 05 f350 4x4 11' dump I just sold the other day. Whole set of injectors as well.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Went thru all of it with my 05 f350 4x4 11' dump I just sold the other day. Whole set of injectors as well.



There’s a guy with a shop in my state that pretty much all he does is work on 6.0 and 6.4 powerstrokes. He grinds out these procedures all day every day. Makes a good amount of money since he’s got it down it takes him no time to do it.


----------



## mike515

Anyone want to take a guess at what happened here today? (Not my hardhat BTW)


----------



## treevet

kickback?


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> Anyone want to take a guess at what happened here today? (Not my hardhat BTW)
> 
> 
> View attachment 887219
> View attachment 887220


Kickback?


----------



## Oldmaple

That was my guess, a chain saw hit.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Kickback?


copy cat


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> copy cat


Haha. I didn’t even see your post actually.


----------



## mike515

Yep. Kickback.

He wasn't really hurt but it scared him pretty good. I guess he was cutting a log and watching the log but not the tip of the bar. Our best guess is that he hit a chain link fence. The saw kicked completely out of his hands. Somehow the bar/chain hit the hardhat and he said something (probably the engine) slammed into his left arm hard enough to make it pretty sore. The hard hat ended up about 10-15 feet away. The saw flew past him after it hit him. Another one of the guys saw it from across the yard. He said the saw kind of flipped in the air but it happened so fast he couldn't say for sure how many times it flipped or how high in the air it got. I've seen a lot of kick backs but never one that grew wings and flew away. I think he was running a 461.

I don't know how he didn't get hurt any worse than he did! I also can't believe that we are one of the only companies in our area who are super strict about protective gear. We don't even really have to be "strict" I guess. The guys take it upon themselves to wear their stuff and make sure everyone else is also. Good culture.


----------



## treevet

It is all about work positioning. The plane of the bar should always be in alignment away from the head and furthermore the head should always (sort of the same thing) be away or to one side or the other of where the bar blade is pointed. Show him where the "kickback quadrant" is on the saw bar and take a saw and show them that a saw bar in kickback goes straight back and do it showing them the saw blade going on either side of the head. This guy was massively and enormously lucky.

I had a guy later to be found to be on acid on the job back in the early 70's working for me had a saw kick back in his face (just like happened to this guy) but it cut him from the jaw up his face and up his forehead. It cut his eye lid in half and he could see out of his eye with his lid closed...didn't hit his eyeball. Dumb luck.


----------



## mike515

He knows all that stuff. He just maybe got a little complacent and he admits that he should have been paying better attention to how close he was to that fence. He also knows that he got damn lucky.


----------



## mike515

And this guy is almost obsessive about safety. He is like an encyclopedia on safety regulations in numerous industries and he's a fire fighter and EMT. Just made a mistake. It's just a reminder to all of us that we need to keep our eyes open.

Some of you guys might remember me telling this story.....last summer, a couple of guys were using my personal climb line one day for whatever reason. I stopped out at the job site and one of them handed me my snap and tail from my rope. I was like "You guys cut my rope?" He said something like "It was a little too worn. You might thank us later". That was this guy. I was actually a little annoyed by that. I don't need anyone to tell me about the condition of my own gear. I'm intimately familiar with it.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> It is all about work positioning. The plane of the bar should always be in alignment away from the head and furthermore the head should always (sort of the same thing) be away or to one side or the other of where the bar blade is pointed. Show him where the "kickback quadrant" is on the saw bar and take a saw and show them that a saw bar in kickback goes straight back and do it showing them the saw blade going on either side of the head. This guy was massively and enormously lucky.
> 
> I had a guy later to be found to be on acid on the job back in the early 70's working for me had a saw kick back in his face (just like happened to this guy) but it cut him from the jaw up his face and up his forehead. It cut his eye lid in half and he could see out of his eye with his lid closed...didn't hit his eyeball. Dumb luck.



That’s what you get for hiring a hippy


----------



## gorman

gorman said:


> That’s what you get for hiring a hippy



I’m racking my brain why someone would drop acid while working for a tree service. “Dragging this brush up that hill and feeding it into this crazy loud chipper is going to be my spiritual journey”. Namaste.


----------



## treevet

Had boxes put on yesterday and polesaw poles holder and locking gas cap cover (yet to put lock on). It officially clocked into work today. One box for climbing/rigging gear and other side gas crate and polesaw head pole clip head and rigging hardware etc.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> I’m racking my brain why someone would drop acid while working for a tree service. “Dragging this brush up that hill and feeding it into this crazy loud chipper is going to be my spiritual journey”. Namaste.


There are entire tree services around here from owner to all employees running on heroin. I been sober for 31 years this year and my groundy is sober so we are for real. Namaste


----------



## mike515

treevet said:


> Had boxes put on yesterday and polesaw poles holder and locking gas cap cover (yet to put lock on). It officially clocked into work today. One box for climbing/rigging gear and other side gas crate and polesaw head pole clip head and rigging hardware etc.



How much did the side boxes set you back? We just removed some old ones from a similar truck but we haven't had the time to replace them yet. I was thinking it might run us $1000-$1250 for both sides if we have our welder do it?


----------



## mike515

gorman said:


> I’m racking my brain why someone would drop acid while working for a tree service. “Dragging this brush up that hill and feeding it into this crazy loud chipper is going to be my spiritual journey”. Namaste.



No kiddin! I can't even imagine how someone would think that's a good idea. I'm not a fan of telling anyone what to do on their own time but I'm very clear about what I expect during work hours. If I think you are on drugs at work, I will fire you. Our guys know that and I'm not even really looking for that so if I notice.....you deserve to be fired. I don't even know what most drugs look like. 

Last summer, we had a guy who was evidently high on some kind of pills. I was only on the job site for a few minutes. I thought he was acting a little weird but I wasn't there for long. One of my sons was out there all day running that crew. He called me later and said he sent him home and referred him for a drug test. The guy refused the drug test and had a bunch of excuses. My son had seen enough and said we should just fire him. So I fired him and I don't care what the repercussions are (there weren't any). I'm sure there was a little more to that but that's how i remember it today.


----------



## tree MDS

I vaguely remember hitting a chain link fence here or there over the years. One of those things I chalked up to memory to try and never do again. It’s not pleasant, I remember that much. It’ll rip the saw right out of your arms if not paying attention like Mike described (maybe even if paying attention). It’s because the chain is basically made to hook around the wire in the links and isn’t gonna just let go like hitting something else. Not a good feeling. Now that I think about it I always would tell guys to watch out for that if we were working around a chain link fence where the risk was likely.


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> How much did the side boxes set you back? We just removed some old ones from a similar truck but we haven't had the time to replace them yet. I was thinking it might run us $1000-$1250 for both sides if we have our welder do it?


Boxes were $280 ea at Tractor Supply for 36"x18"x18". My welder guy friend charged me $458. incl. tax. for all the work shown. It always amazes me what nice touches he puts on his work and what ridiculous low prices he charges. Not gonna tell him the second one


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I vaguely remember hitting a chain link fence here or there over the years. One of those things I chalked up to memory to try and never do again. It’s not pleasant, I remember that much. It’ll rip the saw right out of your arms if not paying attention like Mike described (maybe even if paying attention). It’s because the chain is basically made to hook around the wire in the links and isn’t gonna just let go like hitting something else. Not a good feeling. Now that I think about it I always would tell guys to watch out for that if we were working around a chain link fence where the risk was likely.


That is so true. A Bartlett salesman I worked with many years ago, I wasn't working with him at the time, hit a fence and it cut his ear completely off. I still think work positioning would have eliminated that and the guy with the hard hat hit works for Mike.


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> No kiddin! I can't even imagine how someone would think that's a good idea. I'm not a fan of telling anyone what to do on their own time but I'm very clear about what I expect during work hours. If I think you are on drugs at work, I will fire you. Our guys know that and I'm not even really looking for that so if I notice.....you deserve to be fired. I don't even know what most drugs look like.
> 
> Last summer, we had a guy who was evidently high on some kind of pills. I was only on the job site for a few minutes. I thought he was acting a little weird but I wasn't there for long. One of my sons was out there all day running that crew. He called me later and said he sent him home and referred him for a drug test. The guy refused the drug test and had a bunch of excuses. My son had seen enough and said we should just fire him. So I fired him and I don't care what the repercussions are (there weren't any). I'm sure there was a little more to that but that's how i remember it today.


I could tell stories for hours although the last couple of years I got a great guy. Little over 2 years ago a guy came in that was the son of another Cinci tree service. Big strong good looking nice personality. He and another guy are working at a Temple I service. I come back at noon and the guy is goofy. He has to go to the bathroom. I said I'd be right back and take him. I come back and he is coming out of the woods and is a zombie. I tell him to get in the truck. I fire him on way back to the lot and he is nodding out. I leave him off at his car and tell him to sober up before leaving esp. as I don't want him following me out and rear ending me. He leaves anyway. I am thinking someone is gonna get hit by him if I don't. I find out he dies a couple of weeks later on an overdose. Before narcan. So fkn sad. You can't get off that ****.


----------



## tree MDS

My welder friend that I use occasionally (basically when in a pinch and lucky enough to get him) is pretty amazing too. A real pro with all the machines to do the work as well. He just recently helped me fix this step situation on the new truck (whatever) and move the grab bar to where everything feels like perfect sense. Always cool to watch a real pro work.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I could tell stories for hours although the last couple of years I got a great guy. Little over 2 years ago a guy came in that was the son of another Cinci tree service. Big strong good looking nice personality. He and another guy are working at a Temple I service. I come back at noon and the guy is goofy. He has to go to the bathroom. I said I'd be right back and take him. I come back and he is coming out of the woods and is a zombie. I tell him to get in the truck. I fire him on way back to the lot and he is nodding out. I leave him off at his car and tell him to sober up before leaving esp. as I don't want him following me out and rear ending me. He leaves anyway. I am thinking someone is gonna get hit by him if I don't. I find out he dies a couple of weeks later on an overdose. Before narcan. So fkn sad. You can't get off that ****.


Yeah, is sad. Every time I think this tree servicing thing is just a vat of debt and a nightmare, I remind myself that I could be like that.. or still wasting my time boozing myself to death everyday (I’ve got a best friend still like that, kills me). It’s good to kick some ass instead of be kicked lol.


----------



## treebilly

Just a word of advice. If you as an employer suspect somebody and fire them, you are to call the police if they leave with out some one else picking them up. Like a bartender serving drinks to someone that drives home drunk.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Just a word of advice. If you as an employer suspect somebody and fire them, you are to call the police if they leave with out some one else picking them up. Like a bartender serving drinks to someone that drives home drunk.



That’s great. So then after the cops pick him up on his way from your place and bust him, he can come back and thrash your equipment really fueled by the hate. Either that or you can sleep with one eye open waiting for it. Lol,, is like a lose - lose scenario all the way around.


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe I should invest in electric razor wire.


----------



## mike515

I'm probably not going to call the police.


----------



## treevet

treebilly said:


> Just a word of advice. If you as an employer suspect somebody and fire them, you are to call the police if they leave with out some one else picking them up. Like a bartender serving drinks to someone that drives home drunk.


I'd like to see the law on that one. I know (someone told me....wink) if you are tossed out of a bar....they don't have to call the police of find you a ride home. Same same.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That’s great. So then after the cops pick him up on his way from your place and bust him, he can come back and thrash your equipment really fueled by the hate. Either that or you can sleep with one eye open waiting for it. Lol,, is like a lose - lose scenario all the way around.


I know I am almost 72 in a couple of weeks but generally I am armed somehow. Whenever I fired someone it would always be just me and them as I dropped them off at my lot and made it a point to have a face to face, even some huge black guys with attitudes, and let them know let's have it out right here and now if that is what you need. Rather have lumps on my head than lumps on my equipment. They ain't gonna snipe at you if they backed down. It works, never had that problem.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I know I am almost 72 in a couple of weeks but generally I am armed somehow. Whenever I fired someone it would always be just me and them as I dropped them off at my lot and made it a point to have a face to face, even some huge black guys with attitudes, and let them know let's have it out right here and now if that is what you need. Rather have lumps on my head than lumps on my equipment. They ain't gonna snipe at you if they backed down. It works, never had that problem.



Lol. That sounds like some old school **** right there! I've always had good luck with just paying people what I owe them and just being done with them. I think most of these stories I've heard over the years of guys getting their equipment trashed, robbed, etc., is probably because they burned the dirtbag on money. Or maybe just treated them like a real *******, that might do it too. Thankfully, whatever I've done has worked as well. I do live in a pretty nice area too, so that probably helps a lot.


----------



## treevet

"treating them like ****" from their perspective often involves catching them stealing your stuff, not letting them **** off on the job or go into Cinci to buy some drugs on a corner with your chip truck, or not putting up with their intoxication on the job and poor performance...so yeah...guilty.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> power angle plow works well too...



I didn't know that was a thing! That'll be on my buy list for next winter.

This one is a decent price https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078YFHS5...olid=3TN04U99YK33V&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Tigwelder83

Did a little bit of metal work, its a side hobby of mine. This piece is headed to a friend. Rose is all steel, bottle was from her great grandparents dairy. 100% suprise.


----------



## Blue Oaks

I went and got my 2nd Moderna vaccine shot today. I hate watching so I turned my head at the last second to look away. Of course my eyes fixated on the only other guy in the room and he's getting his shot at precisely the same time I was...


----------



## mike515

It's super cold in our area this week. Overnight lows from -10f to -20f. Low single digit highs all week. I already had everyone shut down for today and tomorrow. I've been worried about the safety of the guys being out there, potential damage to equipment and also the guys being worried about lost hours. My solution to all of that? Just sent out an email telling everyone that they are shut down until next week and they will be getting paid what they would have earned had they been working. As someone who has spent many years working and climbing in these conditions.....I feel a little poorer but a lot better that we are shut down. I'm still working all week but I can work inside.

My son told me something a few months ago that he probably doesn't even remember but I haven't forgot. I don't remember exactly what the subject was but he said "You know.....just because something was done a certain way for most of your career doesn't mean it has to be like that for most of our careers. You can change that whenever you want to."


----------



## mike515

One of them just thanked me and sent me this.


----------



## treebilly

@mike515 That’s very generous and I applaud you for that. If I was a company owner I would put a temperature limit and make sure everyone knows it if you are going to continue this practice. We’re on a two hour delay (9 am) start time this week. At least the sun is up and road conditions are better by then. Single digit mornings getting into teens and low twenties. A few of us still go in at seven to get equipment started as we have a few crews that are not parked at our shop at night. I spent a good amount of time talking with the crew I was assisting today about dressing properly. While they were all wearing huge jackets and insulated bibs, I walked around and was climbing in what appeared to them was a sweat shirt. Lots of thin layers and keep dry. I switch socks and boots when I get to the job site as well. We’ve got sub zero temps coming and I plan on working. Usually the boss sends someone to sit in the truck and keep and eye on me when it gets that cold. I’ll put a lot down which gives a lot of ground work for crews when the slightly warmer weather returns


----------



## gorman

mike515 said:


> It's super cold in our area this week. Overnight lows from -10f to -20f. Low single digit highs all week. I already had everyone shut down for today and tomorrow. I've been worried about the safety of the guys being out there, potential damage to equipment and also the guys being worried about lost hours. My solution to all of that? Just sent out an email telling everyone that they are shut down until next week and they will be getting paid what they would have earned had they been working. As someone who has spent many years working and climbing in these conditions.....I feel a little poorer but a lot better that we are shut down. I'm still working all week but I can work inside.
> 
> My son told me something a few months ago that he probably doesn't even remember but I haven't forgot. I don't remember exactly what the subject was but he said "You know.....just because something was done a certain way for most of your career doesn't mean it has to be like that for most of our careers. You can change that whenever you want to."



Temps those low you have to change the engine and hydro oil to a thinner grade. There’s no good to come of running the regular stuff in that.


----------



## mike515

treebilly said:


> @mike515 That’s very generous and I applaud you for that. If I was a company owner I would put a temperature limit and make sure everyone knows it if you are going to continue this practice. We’re on a two hour delay (9 am) start time this week. At least the sun is up and road conditions are better by then. Single digit mornings getting into teens and low twenties. A few of us still go in at seven to get equipment started as we have a few crews that are not parked at our shop at night. I spent a good amount of time talking with the crew I was assisting today about dressing properly. While they were all wearing huge jackets and insulated bibs, I walked around and was climbing in what appeared to them was a sweat shirt. Lots of thin layers and keep dry. I switch socks and boots when I get to the job site as well. We’ve got sub zero temps coming and I plan on working. Usually the boss sends someone to sit in the truck and keep and eye on me when it gets that cold. I’ll put a lot down which gives a lot of ground work for crews when the slightly warmer weather returns



If it was single digit mornings into the teens and twenties we would be going out at our usual time. That's just normal winter for us. But this is really cold! I did make it clear that I wasn't setting a precedent here (even though I've done something similar numerous times in the past). But I am going to think about this issue this week and see if maybe I do want to make this part of how we operate in the future.


----------



## mikewhite85

Kept my wood guy busy this week.


----------



## treebilly

Holy overloaded ****!


----------



## tree MDS

This is pretty slick. Gonna be real handy at times I bet.


----------



## since16

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 889680
> 
> This is pretty slick. Gonna be real handy at times I bet.


How do you like that teleboom wheel loader. Considering a gehl for snow and the occasional tree job.


----------



## tree MDS

since16 said:


> How do you like that teleboom wheel loader. Considering a gehl for snow and the occasional tree job.


 It’s pretty sweet. Maybe one of those things better owner operated than just tossed out to your average tree crew, though. I put it on its side a couple times myself during the rather painful learning curve. Now it’s almost hard to believe I did that because I’m so used to it and careful, but yeah, learning curve coming from 24 years on a tractor was tough at first.


----------



## r black

whadja do today. ........nutin honey​


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 889680
> 
> This is pretty slick. Gonna be real handy at times I bet.


Quit playing around. Ice storm coming your way Tuesday.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Quit playing around. Ice storm coming your way Tuesday.


God, I hope not! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Hey, I worked today!! Finally got all my wood in the shop. Had my guy split and then wheelbarrow to me while I stacked. Not bad for a days work. Well, we already had the wooden rack filled, but still pretty good for a Sunday.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> God, I hope not! Lol





tree MDS said:


> God, I hope not!





tree MDS said:


> God, I hope not! Lol


There’s potential for a significant icing event Monday night. Check the weather it could shape up to be a big one !


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Today, let's see, processed online orders from yesterday, performed some online database updating, plowed snow for a couple hours, kept the fires going in the house and workshop, baked butter tarts, made a pot of chilly, baked biscuits. And in between that, spent time watching a couple different Harlequin tv movies with the wife. It is Feb 14th after all.


----------



## since16

tree MDS said:


> It’s pretty sweet. Maybe one of those things better owner operated than just tossed out to your average tree crew, though. I put it on its side a couple times myself during the rather painful learning curve. Now it’s almost hard to believe I did that because I’m so used to it and careful, but yeah, learning curve coming from 24 years on a tractor was tough at fist





tree MDS said:


> It’s pretty sweet. Maybe one of those things better owner operated than just tossed out to your average tree crew, though. I put it on its side a couple times myself during the rather painful learning curve. Now it’s almost hard to believe I did that because I’m so used to it and careful, but yeah, learning curve coming from 24 years on a tractor was tough at first.


Thanks


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 889680
> 
> This is pretty slick. Gonna be real handy at times I bet.


That is just way too cool !


----------



## treebilly

Had a meeting with the crew leaders this morning laying out expectations and then we inventoried and marked the new equipment. Was boring but we all got paid. Also prepped for tomorrow as most of the crews members are one snow patrol tonight but we have several big jobs that need to be started tomorrow. Almost a mile of ROW to be cleared in five days and 30% is wetlands which means we do it with no machinery. Apparently frozen wetland is still wet so we will “embrace the suck” and get it done


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Had a meeting with the crew leaders this morning laying out expectations and then we inventoried and marked the new equipment. Was boring but we all got paid. Also prepped for tomorrow as most of the crews members are one snow patrol tonight but we have several big jobs that need to be started tomorrow. Almost a mile of ROW to be cleared in five days and 30% is wetlands which means we do it with no machinery. Apparently frozen wetland is still wet so we will “embrace the suck” and get it done



Get the ladders out!


----------



## treebilly

Not sure what you meant by that @gorman 
Decent day in the cold snowy swamp. A couple of the big boys sank through the crust but that just gave me more high ground


----------



## gorman

treebilly said:


> Not sure what you meant by that @gorman
> Decent day in the cold snowy swamp. A couple of the big boys sank through the crust but that just gave me more high ground



Meant as a joke man. But in seriousness a ladder helps a ton if you have several trees in a row to ascend. 14’ ladder times 10 trees = 140 less feet you need to pull yourself up.


----------



## treebilly

Sorry but no ladder. The swamp is a nature preserve. They prefer we drop them off the ROW and leave as much lay “natural”as possible. Twas another fun filled day. 2*F at start and a balmy 14*F at lunch time. I was down to 3 layers very early. Something about a half mile walk through ice covered snow and then having to hand carry everything out of the ROW kept us toasty warm. Hope it’s right. Two days in and no clearing stakes yet. We’re going off line markers every tenth of a mile or so. Also no spotted turtles have been found. We’re doing good.


----------



## mike515

treebilly said:


> Sorry but no ladder. The swamp is a nature preserve. They prefer we drop them off the ROW and leave as much lay “natural”as possible. Twas another fun filled day. 2*F at start and a balmy 14*F at lunch time. I was down to 3 layers very early. Something about a half mile walk through ice covered snow and then having to hand carry everything out of the ROW kept us toasty warm. Hope it’s right. Two days in and no clearing stakes yet. We’re going off line markers every tenth of a mile or so. Also no spotted turtles have been found. We’re doing good.



Is that new construction? We've never get any type of clearing stakes. We basically just have the stakes for poles and guy wires and then we just eyeball it from there. But carrying all your gear in and out? Yep....I've done that my fair share of times.

This reminds me of a project I was on years ago. I wasn't even a foreman yet. We were building a transmission line and part of it went through this river bottom with huge trees, many of them were cottonwoods. There had recently been a "100 year flood" down there so the ground was super muddy and saturated with water and the bugs were horrible. We had to cut this huge swath of trees down and move all of the brush and logs to the edge of the right-of-way by hand. So we would drop a 4 or 5 foot diameter cottonwood, it would shoot water several feet in the air from the stump for a couple of minutes until it just flowed over the stump to the ground. There were 3 of us so we would cut the crown up and start moving it while our foreman started cutting up the logs. Then we moved all of the smaller logs by hand while he cut up the trunk. But the mud was deep enough that there were a lot of sections of the trunks that were in 10 or 12 inches of mud. He was a seasoned pro but he's just killing chains and having to sharpen after every few cuts while we where trying to roll huge logs through the mud to the edge of the right-of-way. We did that for weeks. That probably wouldn't ever happen today but this was 30 years ago and things were different back then.

Edit to say...the logs we were rolling were cut to 1.5 to 2 feet length so were weren't trying to roll 8 ft logs by hand but it still sucked in that mud.


----------



## mike515

As far as what I did today.....did the normal tree stuff but we had some problems with our dishwasher and clothes washing machine here at the house. I came home at the end of the day and hit it with some good old tree guy "look at it until we figure it out" ingenuity and I'll be damned but I fixed both of them for about $16.


----------



## mikewhite85

Last day of the Arborist Short Course today. 

If you're looking to hone your knowledge- or- study for the certified arborist exam it's an excellent resource through Penn State. I think they do it every winter.


----------



## mike515

I was out on a few job sites today just supervising/advising, did some other estimates (basically my normal day unless there is a reason for me to be in the air.....which I miss sometimes. I think I will be up on a pretty tough deal tomorrow) But.....I got a quote today from a different insurance company on my work comp. It's substantially cheaper. Our rate would drop by about 5% of our payroll. When I inquired with these guys, I expected that maybe we might find a .5%-1% savings while seeing other policies with them possibly increase (assuming they want all of our policies). I didn't really expect to see the numbers work out to convince me to move from our long-time insurance company. But they are fine with just having our work comp and us keeping our other policies with our other company. Payroll audits are all the same deal....it's hard to ignore that 5% drop. That's a lot of money.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> I was out on a few job sites today just supervising/advising, did some other estimates (basically my normal day unless there is a reason for me to be in the air.....which I miss sometimes. I think I will be up on a pretty tough deal tomorrow) But.....I got a quote today from a different insurance company on my work comp. It's substantially cheaper. Our rate would drop by about 5% of our payroll. When I inquired with these guys, I expected that maybe we might find a .5%-1% savings while seeing other policies with them possibly increase (assuming they want all of our policies). I didn't really expect to see the numbers work out to convince me to move from our long-time insurance company. But they are fine with just having our work comp and us keeping our other policies with our other company. Payroll audits are all the same deal....it's hard to ignore that 5% drop. That's a lot of money.



What state are you in? What percent are you paying? I'm dying to know where the "magical cow kingdom" is!

I'm paying about 22% in PA.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> What state are you in? What percent are you paying? I'm dying to know where the "magical cow kingdom" is!
> 
> I'm paying about 22% in PA.



I am in Iowa. My current rate is 13.91% and it's set to go up to over 14% in May. My rate with the new place would be 9.31% but because of claims history I would basically get a discount to bring it down to 8.94%.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> I am in Iowa. My current rate is 13.91% and it's set to go up to over 14% in May. My rate with the new place would be 9.31% but because of claims history I would basically get a discount to bring it down to 8.94%.


Good deal!!

The difference in rates by state is astounding. We used to pay close to 50 in California.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Good deal!!
> 
> The difference in rates by state is astounding. We used to pay close to 50 in California.



It is astounding. Riveting, even.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Good deal!!
> 
> The difference in rates by state is astounding. We used to pay close to 50 in California.



I know a lot of companies have it worse than we do so I try to keep that in mind. It's pretty crazy. I just wish everyone around my area was playing by the same rules. I know with almost 100% certainty that none of the competition in my entire county carries work comp. Most are paying guys cash. We pay the most (as far as I know) and that drives our work comp cost that much higher. There is even a guy around here who has 3 or 4 foster kids who he gets paid to take care of (by the state) and I've seen them working on his jobs plenty of times. I mean.....last fall....we're talking about major storm response with trees all over houses and cars and this guy has his crew of 11-12 year old kids out there working in shorts with no PPE. That is not ok. I bet he has better work comp rates than any of us!

I get a little pissed off thinking about that kind of stuff but then I tell myself......we're the oldest company in our area, we do things the right way, people know that, just worry about us.


----------



## tree MDS

Ash wars. Country club style.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Ash wars. Country club style.View attachment 891718


You the Man tree MDS !


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> You the Man tree MDS !



Just another tree guy, but thanks, friend.


----------



## mike515

I did a tour of recent storm damage at a nearby arboretum today (which was actually pretty sad to see....they lost over 260 mature trees). It was major damage but some trees were still ok. I came across this guy and was surprised that I wasn't sure what kind of tree it was. It's growing in this one spot in our state but I've never seen one anywhere in our state in my entire career. Can anyone guess what it is? It was super cool and I'm going to go back and see it again tomorrow while I am putting our estimate together. I'm sure it's probably common in other parts of the country but not around here.


----------



## tree MDS

Hmm... I’ll hazard a guess. Kentucky Coffee tree?


----------



## Oldmaple

mike515 said:


> I did a tour of recent storm damage at a nearby arboretum today (which was actually pretty sad to see....they lost over 260 mature trees). It was major damage but some trees were still ok. I came across this guy and was surprised that I wasn't sure what kind of tree it was. It's growing in this one spot in our state but I've never seen one anywhere in our state in my entire career. Can anyone guess what it is? It was super cool and I'm going to go back and see it again tomorrow while I am putting our estimate together. I'm sure it's probably common in other parts of the country but not around here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 893101


Sweet Gum?


----------



## mike515

Not a Kentucky Coffee or Sweet Gum but those are good guesses. I'll post the answer later today if nobody guesses before that. Just putting my hands on the bark was different than any other tree I've climbed. It looks like it would have a rough, ridged feel like a hackberry but it actually have a soft and kind of smooth feel to it.
Here is another pic.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> Not a Kentucky Coffee or Sweet Gum but those are good guesses. I'll post the answer later today if nobody guesses before that. Just putting my hands on the bark was different than any other tree I've climbed. It looks like it would have a rough, ridged feel like a hackberry but it actually have a soft and kind of smooth feel to it.
> Here is another pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 893131



Sort of looks like an alanthus. Need to see some leaves. I have a terrible time IDing trees around here in the winter.

Good luck on the bid. 260 trees sounds like a nice end of winter project.


----------



## mikewhite85

Did a nice preservation job on a Norway maple yesterday in NY. 5 bolts along main splitting codom, 2 cables going across, and some pruning. Nice to find customers willing to save their trees.


----------



## tree MDS

Butternut!!


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Sort of looks like an alanthus. Need to see some leaves. I have a terrible time IDing trees around here in the winter.
> 
> Good luck on the bid. 260 trees sounds like a nice end of winter project.



It does kind of look like an alanthus and a Kentucky coffee tree but it's too light of a color to be a Kentucky coffee tree (at least in my state) and it isn't nearly smooth enough bark to be an alanthus. This tree is an Amur Corktree (phellodendron amurense). The bark feels like cork when you touch it. I guessed that it had to be a super soft wood. The arboretum guys said they lost two more of them and some woodturners asked them to save a few pieces for them. The wood was cracked so badly by the next day that it wasn't usable for turning.

As far as the tree job.....they already moved most of the downed trees into large piles but they can't find anyone to chip it all. I went down there yesterday with the idea that our company would do it for free as a donation to the arboretum. But I told them that they really need to just get a tub grinder in there (I'd burn it all but they don't want to for some reason). They have massive piles of brush mixed in and pushed together with logs, mature tree trunks, etc. We aren't untangling all of that. It would take forever. But they do have a separate trail system which is still closed and they asked me to give them a bid to get it safe to reopen as they are expecting hikers to start getting out there this month. I walked all of the trails today and parts of them are just wrecked. I told them we can get it all ready to open in 5-7 days (depending on how far they want us to go) and I can rearrange some things and have a 3 man crew there on Monday. Sounds like we might get that job. I'll post a bunch of pics of the damaged trees if we do.


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned and cabled a nice old red oak


----------



## treebilly

Limb walk?


----------



## since16

mike515 said:


> Not a Kentucky Coffee or Sweet Gum but those are good guesses. I'll post the answer later today if nobody guesses before that. Just putting my hands on the bark was different than any other tree I've climbed. It looks like it would have a rough, ridged feel like a hackberry but it actually have a soft and kind of smooth feel to it.
> Here is another pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 893131


Ginko?


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Pruned and cabled a nice old red oak
> 
> View attachment 893248


What is the text on the gate of the chip box? I can see "We will call...." The italics on the word "will" make me think you're working in an area where guys just don't call back or show up for jobs....that happens here all the time. I just don't get that but it's common in my area and not just with tree guys. It's all sorts of contractors. I once hired an electrician because he was the only guy who showed up to give me an estimate out of all the guys I called.


----------



## mike515

since16 said:


> Ginko?


Nope. I gave the answer in an above post but Ginko is a good guess too. It's funny because when I was looking at the tree for the first time, I was thinking alanthus, Kentucky coffee tree and ginko but I was standing in front of it and I knew all of those where wrong just based on actually being there and seeing it. And then you guys gave the same answers. Someone also said sweet gum but I'm not familiar with that tree since we don't have them in my area.


----------



## pdqdl

mike515 said:


> ... This tree is an Amur Corktree (phellodendron amurense). The bark feels like cork when you touch it. I guessed that it had to be a super soft wood. The arboretum guys said they lost two more of them and some woodturners asked them to save a few pieces for them. The wood was cracked so badly by the next day that it wasn't usable for turning.
> ...



Wikipedia tells us that ain't such a nice tree. 

"It is native to eastern Asia: northern China, northeast China, Korea, *Ussuri*, Amur, and Japan, *the Amur cork tree is considered invasive in many parts of North America*. The State of Massachusetts lists it as a noxious weed."


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Limb walk?


 Nice work! Just don’t get that beard caught in them things, tough guy!!


----------



## tree MDS

Was moving some wood out at the end of the day yesterday and this shot caught my eye. North Street in my town. While I always sort of hated this street and it’s inhabitants (for the most part), I have to admit , some of these places really are something else. It was definitely old school money that built them.

That’s a Cucumber Magnolia next to the house. They must be planted as they’re not something you see every day around here. Just a big weed tree really. Not sure I’d want it over my house, no matter how many cables and lightning rods or whatever it probably has in it.

The company that takes care of it does do a hell of a job keeping it from falling apart, I’ll say that. That thing probably gets fed straight cash. Lol


----------



## mike515

pdqdl said:


> Wikipedia tells us that ain't such a nice tree.
> 
> "It is native to eastern Asia: northern China, northeast China, Korea, *Ussuri*, Amur, and Japan, *the Amur cork tree is considered invasive in many parts of North America*. The State of Massachusetts lists it as a noxious weed."



I'm actually not surprised by that.....having looked at it in person. I can imagine how that tree could just spread and take over an area. I'm going to mention it to the arboretum guys next week.

By the way....we got that job cleaning up the trail system at the arboretum. I am kind of wondering what to expect at this point. I told them that clearing the trails would take 5-7 days. They said they would also want us to go into the woods and make everything safe for people who may leave the trails (that may be a lot of work). Then they said they have other work they want us to do in the actual arboretum. I'm fine with all of that. I figured maybe a few more days. But then they asked me yesterday if I wanted to bill them by the week. Either they have a lot more work than I expected or they are really underestimating how much work we can knock out in a day. I'm guessing it's the latter. They are used to working with volunteers. If you send 3 seasoned pros into this scenario with storm damaged trees, widowmakers, etc and no obstacles at all to worry about......they will get done more in 1 hour than 10 average volunteers can do. I don't think it's even close. 

In any case, it's a hell of a score considering I went down there planning to do a bunch of free work and ended up being asked if I want to bill by the week.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> View attachment 893441
> 
> Was moving some wood out at the end of the day yesterday and this shot caught my eye. North Street in my town. While I always sort of hated this street and it’s inhabitants (for the most part), I have to admit , some of these places really are something else. It was definitely old school money that built them.
> 
> That’s a Cucumber Magnolia next to the house. They must be planted as they’re not something you see every day around here. Just a big weed tree really. Not sure I’d want it over my house, no matter how many cables and lightning rods or whatever it probably has in it.
> 
> The company that takes care of it does do a hell of a job keeping it from falling apart, I’ll say that. That thing probably gets fed straight cash. Lol



How much would you charge them to cut that thing down?


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> How much would you charge them to cut that thing down?



Without having ever walked up to it or anything, I’m guessing that’d be somewhere in the neighborhood of an $8500 harvest right there.... maybe more depending on how bad the hardware situation looks.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> Without having ever walked up to it or anything, I’m guessing that’d be somewhere in the neighborhood of an $8500 harvest right there.... maybe more depending on how bad the hardware situation looks.


I was thinking maybe 8-10K just based on the one pic. It would be awesome to just drop it but I'd be worried about it landing and kicking back into the house.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> What is the text on the gate of the chip box? I can see "We will call...." The italics on the word "will" make me think you're working in an area where guys just don't call back or show up for jobs....that happens here all the time. I just don't get that but it's common in my area and not just with tree guys. It's all sorts of contractors. I once hired an electrician because he was the only guy who showed up to give me an estimate out of all the guys I called.


Yup! "We _WILL_ call you back" Like your area, contractors are notorious around here for being flaky. 

It's actually not my truck. I sub him to help out. He does call back!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Without having ever walked up to it or anything, I’m guessing that’d be somewhere in the neighborhood of an $8500 harvest right there.... maybe more depending on how bad the hardware situation looks.



8500? Holy cats I need to move back to Fairfield County. I've been gone for close to 20 years. 

My first tree job was with Dave Montague in Newtown. Wonder how he's doing. He wouldn't let me touch a chainsaw back then! I was a bit of a putz.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> 8500? Holy cats I need to move back to Fairfield County. I've been gone for close to 20 years.
> 
> My first tree job was with Dave Montague in Newtown. Wonder how he's doing. He wouldn't let me touch a chainsaw back then! I was a bit of a putz.


Well, at least you’re working, right!!


----------



## tree MDS

Holy cats!!


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> Holy cats!!



I'm going to start saying Holy Cats around my guys just to mess with them and make them wonder what I'm thinking. I like doing that kind of thing sometimes. I keep a straight face and laugh on the inside!


----------



## tree MDS

Holy Cats, Batman!!!

That really is some good stuff.... I’m sorry, Mike!


----------



## bck

mikewhite85 said:


> 8500? Holy cats I need to move back to Fairfield County. I've been gone for close to 20 years.
> 
> My first tree job was with Dave Montague in Newtown. Wonder how he's doing. He wouldn't let me touch a chainsaw back then! I was a bit of a putz.


He’s still kickin


----------



## mike515

I went out on a power company work order with some of our guys today. I already saw the job site, knew it was bad and was expecting to do it with hot lines so I definitely wanted to be there. It ran through a wooded area and was completely buried and burning. Luckily, they killed the line before we got there. So we had a bunch of trees to take down and that whole area had been taken over by Japanese honeysuckle so you are basically cutting your way into everything through a wall of trees, brush, vines, thorns, etc. Kind of sucks but it is what it is. What was pretty cool to see was the tree below. A large part of the mess was just covered in vines. We finally cut our way in far enough to find this ash tree at the center of it all. Huge vines ran along the ground and climbed up the tree, completely engulfed the crown and then flowed back to the ground like a head of hair before it consumed everything around it....including the line. The neutral wire was so buried with treetops and then tied together with vines that we just called the service truck and had them take the line down so we could clean all that stuff off from the ground. I've seen a lot of woods with lots of vines but this was a royal pain.


----------



## mike515

Had this going on this morning.




Then I did this one. These were a lot bigger than they look in the pics. This one was nearly perfectly balanced.


----------



## tree MDS

Worked around the yard MDS style yesterday afternoon. Easier said than done. Lol. Took down the two ratty trees in the front. Gonna grind the stumps and pick up some 3/4” processed to finish it off. Should make it easier to park things, back in, etc. I’ll miss the trees, but it was time.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Worked around the yard MDS style yesterday afternoon. Easier said than done. Lol. Took down the two ratty trees in the front. Gonna grind the stumps and pick up some 3/4” processed to finish it off. Should make it easier to park things, back in, etc. I’ll miss the trees, but it was time.
> View attachment 894492
> 
> View attachment 894489
> 
> View attachment 894490
> View attachment 894491


you've got some pretty toys. Looks like you maintain them quite well!


----------



## mikewhite85

bck said:


> He’s still kickin


Glad to hear!


----------



## mike515

The arboretum job that was going to be a volunteer job has turned into 50 hours of paid work cleaning up trails (so far). Should get that done next week. I just got done spending 2 hours walking out new trails that we will be creating for them, plus all of the clean up that their volunteers didn't get done and then they have over 300 stumps for us to grind. I'd say that first phone call I made has turned out pretty well so far.


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s one from this week. Spider lift in the back of garage, crane in the front. Downpours all day long. We pulled off our real job to do this. Been a decent week. Oh, and I just got my log truck back. Has an entirely new pistons (dump angle correct now) and tailgates, etc, now. Kicks ass. I think that truck is finally all set. Really starting to love this thing now!!
View attachment 896033


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s the stupid pic I was looking for. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Looked at some jobs and then greased the log truck today. Sorted the last two emergency conifers into one load while working the grease in. Not bad for a Sunday. This is just the way I planned to utilize this truck.,


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out 58 ash trees the other day. Customer wanted us to prepare "Hugelkultur" garden beds with the logs. Pretty cool process I had never heard of before. https://richsoil.com/hugelkultur/

Between the John Deere and the Mini skid we can move A LOT of wood fast. I could never go back to slicing and dicing everything to firewood length.


----------



## Jester3775

That article was interesting, thanks for sharing mikewhite85.


----------



## mikewhite85

Another one bites the dust to EAB


----------



## mike515

Our guys got rained out today. I still went out for estimates, etc. Trying to put together some numbers for this place I've mentioned with over 300 medium to large stumps to grind. At first, we were talking about just grinding them and walking away. Now they are asking for them to be ground 12 inches deep, chips removed and then have the holes filled with dirt and possibly seeded over. I mean......I keep telling them that we can do anything they want.....it's just a different price. And it sounds like they want it done asap. But that's a lot of stumps to do while we are getting the spring rush. I'll make it work. I need to move some people around. I'm not complaining because it's for our state arboretum and I'm really happy to be building this relationship with them. It's actually kind of an honor to be able to help restore the place after such a catastrophic storm.


----------



## tree MDS

Jesus, 300 stumps to grind, topsoil and seed! Maybe you need to sub out the other Mike’s crew. They ought to be able to do that in a day and a half or so....


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Jesus, 300 stumps to grind, topsoil and seed! Maybe you need to sub out the other Mike’s crew. They ought to be able to do that in a day and a half or so....


Road trip. Mikes unite!


----------



## mike515

I chipped some brush today. As I was doing it, I thought about how I don't actually get to chip very often these days and it's always been something I thought was fun.

I remember my first day on a tree crew. I was right out of high school. I thought this chuck and duck chipper was pretty awesome. Lost a glove and got whipped a few times in the first few minutes. Welcome to tree work!


----------



## mikewhite85

35 spruce, ash, maple, and oaks today.


----------



## mikewhite85

This lady calls me last night, says it's an emergency, she's got a branch about to break over her rental home, and asks that I come right away. I tell her I'll be there today mid morning. 

So today I leave our job and drive 40 mins to see this massive silver maple. About 40' up there is a 12-16" diameter limb with a 4' lateral split. Kind of hard to explain but basically heavy tip weight caused a crack in the middle of the branch. You can see right through it. 

Driving all the way back, taking my guys off a lucrative job, and grabbing the bucket truck was not an option so I offered to temporarily guy the branch right then for $200 using a throwline, rope puller, and 3 strand rope. Then return tomorrow for $1300 to take out the limb (FYI there is supposed to be rain and 40 mph gusts tomorrow). She looks at me like I have 3 heads. "Fifteen hundred dollars?!?!?!" She thinks I'm crazy and says no she's going to shop around. The tenants are like "That branch hangs over my children's room and there is a storm tomorrow!"" I politely gave her the number of another arborist much closer to her locale. Maybe he can do it cheaper? I don't know. 

Would you guys have guyed the limb anyway? It would have been irksome to drive all the way back there after some other tree service had removed the limb to retrieve my gear. On the same token, I'd hate for that limb to smash the house when I could have saved it. Of course, she wasn't begging me to do it anyway. 

In retrospect, I could tell it probably was not going to be a profitable endeavor from her first phone call. Was a bit of a bummer to lose 2 hours today. I've been doing trees long enough that I shouldn't be still making these mistakes. I'm still half expecting to get a call from her tomorrow morning! We'll see....


----------



## treevet

Had a major operation 2 weeks ago to remove protate with cancer. Great doc and he got it all out and it had not spread. Biting the bit to get back at it now as feeling better each day. I did a huge removal 2 days before the op. Doc is pretty amazed at my recovery which should be about 6 weeks and he cleared me to "do anything" next Wed on which is exactly 3 weeks post op. It pays to stay in shape.

Mike White, ease your conscience. You are right. I have helped out people in emergency numerous times and when the smoke cleared they brought in the cheap guy. Just give a price on the whole job, get a sig and then secure the limb. Partial performance is a legal binding contract. She will def shitcan you after you bail her out and go for a cheaper guy.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

mikewhite85 said:


> This lady calls me last night, says it's an emergency, she's got a branch about to break over her rental home, and asks that I come right away. I tell her I'll be there today mid morning.
> 
> So today I leave our job and drive 40 mins to see this massive silver maple. About 40' up there is a 12-16" diameter limb with a 4' lateral split. Kind of hard to explain but basically heavy tip weight caused a crack in the middle of the branch. You can see right through it.
> 
> Driving all the way back, taking my guys off a lucrative job, and grabbing the bucket truck was not an option so I offered to temporarily guy the branch right then for $200 using a throwline, rope puller, and 3 strand rope. Then return tomorrow for $1300 to take out the limb (FYI there is supposed to be rain and 40 mph gusts tomorrow). She looks at me like I have 3 heads. "Fifteen hundred dollars?!?!?!" She thinks I'm crazy and says no she's going to shop around. The tenants are like "That branch hangs over my children's room and there is a storm tomorrow!"" I politely gave her the number of another arborist much closer to her locale. Maybe he can do it cheaper? I don't know.
> 
> Would you guys have guyed the limb anyway? It would have been irksome to drive all the way back there after some other tree service had removed the limb to retrieve my gear. On the same token, I'd hate for that limb to smash the house when I could have saved it. Of course, she wasn't begging me to do it anyway.
> 
> In retrospect, I could tell it probably was not going to be a profitable endeavor from her first phone call. Was a bit of a bummer to lose 2 hours today. I've been doing trees long enough that I shouldn't be still making these mistakes. I'm still half expecting to get a call from her tomorrow morning! We'll see....


I have done something similar —- and the people have been repeat clients for years, plus they live 5 min away. Luck of the draw.

She called me saying a tree was making a weird groaning and squeezing noise. I went over and found a large double black locust with the fusion splitting right into large roots and decay inside.

Whoa . So I put semi-truck tie downs and chain around both trunks at three levels, working from the bottom up. Yes, I climbed the tree , but then gave the job to another guy with a lift truck

Still use the chain so not a bad investment. I remember it getting dark as I cinched up the third level at about 30 ft 

I probably spent $150 on materials and was in the tree for an hour, likely charged way too little. But returned to prune multiple trees three times and apply systemic to another large black locust a couple times for locust borer.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> I have done something similar —- and the people have been repeat clients for years, plus they live 5 min away. Luck of the draw.
> 
> She called me saying a tree was making a weird groaning and squeezing noise. I went over and found a large double black locust with the fusion splitting right into large roots and decay inside.
> 
> Whoa . So I put semi-truck tie downs and chain around both trunks at three levels, working from the bottom up. Yes, I climbed the tree , but then gave the job to another guy with a lift truck
> 
> Still use the chain so not a bad investment. I remember it getting dark as I cinched up the third level at about 30 ft
> 
> I probably spent $150 on materials and was in the tree for an hour, likely charged way too little. But returned to prune multiple trees three times and apply systemic to another large black locust a couple times for locust borer.


Actually, more like 50 ft for the top tie. Funny part was her describing the sound over the phone, like the call in radio show Click and Clack the Tappet Brothers. “Oooourrreeee. Ooouuurrreeeeee”. One stem would have wiped out her garage. I have some pics on my computer I can post— this was around 10 years ago, before I had a cell.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> 35 spruce, ash, maple, and oaks today.




More Hulgen-cultour?


----------



## gorman

Using my newish 201tc the other day and noticed the rings finally seat and compression get better in a span of five minutes. I pulled a Bruce Campbell and went “groovy” 
Finishing up a white oak job today that was a biaatch but will yield a nice fat check now that the rain is holding off.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Using my newish 201tc the other day and noticed the rings finally seat and compression get better in a span of five minutes. I pulled a Bruce Campbell and went “groovy”
> Finishing up a white oak job today that was a biaatch but will yield a nice fat check now that the rain is holding off.



Nice. I like the 201 tcm’s. We’re all set up and plywooded into a maple removal in the back yard. Gonna take out the stump and topsoil and seed too. Rain gear in house. Should be a blast. Beats sitting around all day waiting for a few sprinkles to validate taking the day off, though. I hate that!


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Had a major operation 2 weeks ago to remove protate with cancer. Great doc and he got it all out and it had not spread. Biting the bit to get back at it now as feeling better each day. I did a huge removal 2 days before the op. Doc is pretty amazed at my recovery which should be about 6 weeks and he cleared me to "do anything" next Wed on which is exactly 3 weeks post op. It pays to stay in shape.
> 
> Mike White, ease your conscience. You are right. I have helped out people in emergency numerous times and when the smoke cleared they brought in the cheap guy. Just give a price on the whole job, get a sig and then secure the limb. Partial performance is a legal binding contract. She will def shitcan you after you bail her out and go for a cheaper guy.


Thanks, TV. Get better soon!


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Thanks, TV. Get better soon!


I am too tough to die...yet. Certain death if nothing was done. Too much $ out there people need to be relieved of too. I am almost providing a public service lol. Job finished 2 days before op....


----------



## tree MDS

Picked up some wood from yesterday’s maple and brought the Giant back. Then me and another guy met my stump guy to drop the two poles out front of the shop and grind things down/ prep for 3/4” processed. Pulled up a couple good sized rocks and places them for shop landscaping. Coming out pretty sweet so far.

Old Jefferson needed a hand from the track loader at the dump to start tipping. He got it after that. Rocks and dirt are a different story than trees, as you guys know. Did good other than that though (and that was minor).


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> I am too tough to die...yet. Certain death if nothing was done. Too much $ out there people need to be relieved of too. I am almost providing a public service lol. Job finished 2 days before op....



Nice work! Quite a reach with the jib!


----------



## mikewhite85

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> I have done something similar —- and the people have been repeat clients for years, plus they live 5 min away. Luck of the draw.
> 
> She called me saying a tree was making a weird groaning and squeezing noise. I went over and found a large double black locust with the fusion splitting right into large roots and decay inside.
> 
> Whoa . So I put semi-truck tie downs and chain around both trunks at three levels, working from the bottom up. Yes, I climbed the tree , but then gave the job to another guy with a lift truck
> 
> Still use the chain so not a bad investment. I remember it getting dark as I cinched up the third level at about 30 ft
> 
> I probably spent $150 on materials and was in the tree for an hour, likely charged way too little. But returned to prune multiple trees three times and apply systemic to another large black locust a couple times for locust borer.


Thanks for sharing that experience. It's great how it worked out for you!


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice work! Quite a reach with the jib!


Yeah he was maxed at 180'. Been subbing him when my crane won't reach for about 40 years now. He does tree work pretty much every day of the week. He will actually turn leaders for you if you bring in the saw slowly with no face cut. He is on a whole other level than most.

I think I have the set up for picks now. Zig zag attached above the ball and a 12' choker with a screw rigging beaner on it and 2 spiders 16' long eyed into the headache ball snap. He picks me out of the bucket or ground or stem or wherever I start and booms me over the piece. I rappel into the piece and hook up 1, 2 or 3 connections. I then tell him (on headset) to boom up and/or sideways to tightness I want while I open the zig zag and watch my line (sampson Vortex with a tiny eye splice)....run through it. When all set...rappel back into the bucket or stem where cut is made, pullout the climb line and make your cut.


----------



## treevet

I just bought an Akimbo to try out. Waiting for line (13 mm edelrid direction up) I ordered for it. I have a Bulldog Bone but it seems so primitive and seizes up if not lubricated sometimes. I was on ******** when they developed the akimbo (also the BDog) and then Rock Exotica bought it and it is a pretty sharp package. Thinking of canopy anchor and just use for td's. Anyone else try one?


----------



## treebilly

@treevet I’ve got one. It’s ok. I have 5 different SRT set ups and use my rope runner the most. I’m not as picky as a lot of climbers so my only complaint with the akimbo is it slips if I get to a section of my rope that isn’t used as much. Really tall trees or ones that I’ve redirected a ton with a basal anchor is where I’ve had this issue. Other than that it does what it’s supposed to.


----------



## treebilly

And spider legging with a crane is the way to go. The crane guy I use loves it when I hand him pillows all day long. I love boring no drama tree work


----------



## treevet

treebilly said:


> @treevet I’ve got one. It’s ok. I have 5 different SRT set ups and use my rope runner the most. I’m not as picky as a lot of climbers so my only complaint with the akimbo is it slips if I get to a section of my rope that isn’t used as much. Really tall trees or ones that I’ve redirected a ton with a basal anchor is where I’ve had this issue. Other than that it does what it’s supposed to.


Treebilly...I think it is no good in sappy conifers and is dangerous and won't hold in rain. But looks like mostly fun to me.


----------



## tree MDS

I think I got this dialed in nicely now. Bucket goes on the left of log truck, just need to move bucket out and the log dumping/sorting area is all clear to right of log truck (doubles as worker parking). I think it’ll work out as good as it’s going to here. Nice being able to take only full loads to the dump instead of dumping as you do jobs.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Yeah he was maxed at 180'. Been subbing him when my crane won't reach for about 40 years now. He does tree work pretty much every day of the week. He will actually turn leaders for you if you bring in the saw slowly with no face cut. He is on a whole other level than most.
> 
> I think I have the set up for picks now. Zig zag attached above the ball and a 12' choker with a screw rigging beaner on it and 2 spiders 16' long eyed into the headache ball snap. He picks me out of the bucket or ground or stem or wherever I start and booms me over the piece. I rappel into the piece and hook up 1, 2 or 3 connections. I then tell him (on headset) to boom up and/or sideways to tightness I want while I open the zig zag and watch my line (sampson Vortex with a tiny eye splice)....run through it. When all set...rappel back into the bucket or stem where cut is made, pullout the climb line and make your cut.


Nice setup! 

You must do a lot of crane work.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> You must do a lot of crane work.


Thanks, did my first crane job working for a company in Princeton NJ in 1972. Am on my 4th crane but still sub out a bit. Too much fun. Me and my crane guy joke all day.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Thanks, did my first crane job working for a company in Princeton NJ in 1972. Am on my 4th crane but still sub out a bit. Too much fun. Me and my crane guy joke all day.



Tom has a guy working for him now that’s top notch. Good sense of humor too. Makes things go smooth.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> I just bought an Akimbo to try out. Waiting for line (13 mm edelrid direction up) I ordered for it. I have a Bulldog Bone but it seems so primitive and seizes up if not lubricated sometimes. I was on ******** when they developed the akimbo (also the BDog) and then Rock Exotica bought it and it is a pretty sharp package. Thinking of canopy anchor and just use for td's. Anyone else try one? View attachment 897635



I got one when it first came out. It lasted 14 months and wore out. Wont work anymore.


----------



## treevet

Love to see a pict of Tom's go to crane and op.


tree MDS said:


> Tom has a guy working for him now that’s top notch. Good sense of humor too. Makes things go smooth.


----------



## treevet

Man that thing should be replaced for free. Cost about $350. Tell them you are gonna post what happened all over the internet if they don't. I think they sell the hell out of them. Did you like it before it seized?


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Man that thing should be replaced for free. Cost about $350. Tell them you are gonna post what happened all over the internet if they don't. I think they sell the hell out of them. Did you like it before it seized?



It was my go to. I liked it above the rope runner and wrench. I’m back on the wrench and like that one since I can hook a RAD system on the fly and it won’t bail on me like the rope runner will. Rock exotica said it was normal wear and tear so they won’t replace.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> It was my go to. I liked it above the rope runner and wrench. I’m back on the wrench and like that one since I can hook a RAD system on the fly and it won’t bail on me like the rope runner will. Rock exotica said it was normal wear and tear so they won’t replace.


That is just plain bad customer relations. We buy mechanicals to avoid that. Zig zags are guaranteed for life. You just have to save the box. They replaced 2 for me in their beginning.


----------



## treevet

A little tree guy humor....


----------



## gorman

Getting ready for a new week. Can’t wait to let the checks roll in!!


----------



## tree MDS

Easter is definitely well into go time. I don’t know what flows in and out faster, tubes of grease or checks. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

Church today. He is risen!

A very cold cable & brace installation on Friday. 4 cables and one brace rod on a nasty codom mid canopy. It was so cold as I was bending over the center strand on the wire stop it snapped. That was a surprise as I have never had that happen before. 

That's my original employee, Jason (I'm in the bucket). He has become a pretty good climber. He has 11 kids!!!

Winter was slow. Now we're booked 3 weeks out. Feels good.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Church today. He is risen!
> 
> A very cold cable & brace installation on Friday. 4 cables and one brace rod on a nasty codom mid canopy. It was so cold as I was bending over the center strand on the wire stop it snapped. That was a surprise as I have never had that happen before.
> 
> That's my original employee, Jason (I'm in the bucket). He has become a pretty good climber. He has 11 kids!!!
> 
> Winter was slow. Now we're booked 3 weeks out. Feels good.
> View attachment 899239
> 
> View attachment 899243
> 
> View attachment 899244
> View attachment 899246
> View attachment 899247


You must have had a bigger drill than that for the rod? Sugar maple? A strand of cable snapped? Unusual.


----------



## tree MDS

Another day being, well, the MDS.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Another day being, well, the MDS.
> View attachment 899697
> View attachment 899698
> View attachment 899699
> View attachment 899700
> View attachment 899701


Great stuff....you only need a crane...and a lot.


----------



## treevet

5th day back on job after major surgery. Finished this $9100. removal today. Just me and my one groundman. 120' tall and 50" dbh. Blew one leader out towards the primaries over US Highway 4, butt hitched on a ring choker and was actually rehearsing what I would say to the police, electric company and the news. My GM said it missed by about a foot.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Great stuff....you only need a crane...and a lot.


Thanks. I’ve actually got my lot flowing pretty smooth now which those trees and stumps gone. Seems huge compared to what it was.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> View attachment 899709
> View attachment 899710
> View attachment 899711
> 
> 5th day back on job after major surgery. Finished this $9100. removal today. Just me and my one groundman. 120' tall and 50" dbh. Blew one leader out towards the primaries over US Highway 4, butt hitched on a ring choker and was actually rehearsing what I would say to the police, electric company and the news. My GM said it missed by about a foot.



Ported 661 36" bar on stem and brand new 880 with 48" bar on stump. Gonna have it ported when it breaks in a bit.


----------



## tree MDS

The best lately is I’ve started towing things home with the kenworth. Took the lift back while hauling a part load of logs (end of job) today. Thing is a total animal. Trailers sit perfect with the new hitch heigh too. Definitely a time saver hauling logs and a machine at the same time. I can actually back it into my redesigned (and paid for) yard no problem now too. Pretty sweet.

It’s all coming together.


----------



## epicklein22

Couple fat cherry logs from a few weeks ago. Crushed this job with the crane and snagged $1k at the mill for the logs. Last few times I took logs in, it wasn’t really worth it.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice log, that big one. How much did it weigh?


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Nice log, that big one. How much did it weigh?


I can’t quite remember, but I think it was in the 4500/5k range. Maybe a little less, we all know cherry is pretty light. I have some big oaks lined up in May. Hopefully oak prices nudge up a bit.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> I can’t quite remember, but I think it was in the 4500/5k range. Maybe a little less, we all know cherry is pretty light. I have some big oaks lined up in May. Hopefully oak prices nudge up a bit.


Cool. I gotta look into that.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> View attachment 899709
> View attachment 899710
> View attachment 899711
> 
> 5th day back on job after major surgery. Finished this $9100. removal today. Just me and my one groundman. 120' tall and 50" dbh. Blew one leader out towards the primaries over US Highway 4, butt hitched on a ring choker and was actually rehearsing what I would say to the police, electric company and the news. My GM said it missed by about a foot.




How do you get the sling up high enough with the lil’ dog? Are you working on 70’ trees? Sounds pretty cake. Like a cake walk lol


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> You must have had a bigger drill than that for the rod? Sugar maple? A strand of cable snapped? Unusual.


yup. Stihl gas power auger drill. We do a lot of these kinds of jobs.

Pruned a row of oaks today.


----------



## tree MDS

That pruning is some miserable work. I don’t know how anyone could do that all the time. Cabling is even worse. I think I’d rather split firewood than chase deadwood. It’s not that I’m not good at it, I just hate it.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> How do you get the sling up high enough with the lil’ dog? Are you working on 70’ trees? Sounds pretty cake. Like a cake walk lol


We folded over and lowered 40 to 50 foot leaders on a butt hitch on the ring choker AT 70 feet Suzie. At least half a dozen of them after striping huge limbs off the trunk. Way faster than all that technical stuff you boys do and laying that plyboard all over forever, and forever and forever and for................................uggggh. Coulda gone up top on the crane and tiptoed all around with a lot more time but then I'd be like...well....you. Therefore probably have no lot...and no crane (wink).


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That pruning is some miserable work. I don’t know how anyone could do that all the time. Cabling is even worse. I think I’d rather split firewood than chase deadwood. It’s not that I’m not good at it, I just hate it.


It is all a matter of keeping high end clients Mr. Medical Doctor Specialist (huge LOL). You CAN'T let some other tree co. come in and do the SMART stuff (instead of dumb bottom feeder all removal stuff). You have to be a Certified Arborist and know trees, fill the need for cables, diagnose and treat trees, make pretty trees look even prettier...and safer. 

Your all takedown company is a thankless job that leads to misery and complacency (and possibly heavy drinking). Anybody can do what you do. Takedowns are basically easy. Being a complete Arborist is challenging...and lucrative. It is scary even THINKING about how much money you owe.

Look at you...you learned something today...


----------



## tree MDS

Life’s too short to dance with ugly girls. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Twig chasing. Pfft.


----------



## treevet

Probably what 4 picks with my crane?


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. Old Vetty. I just like riling you up.

I know how the game is played, I’m just saying I like takedowns better, that’s all. (Credentials included). Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> It is all a matter of keeping high end clients Mr. Medical Doctor Specialist (huge LOL). You CAN'T let some other tree co. come in and do the SMART stuff (instead of dumb bottom feeder all removal stuff). You have to be a Certified Arborist and know trees, fill the need for cables, diagnose and treat trees, make pretty trees look even prettier...and safer.
> 
> Your all takedown company is a thankless job that leads to misery and complacency (and possibly heavy drinking). Anybody can do what you do. Takedowns are basically easy. Being a complete Arborist is challenging...and lucrative. It is scary even THINKING about how much money you owe.
> 
> Look at you...you learned something today...




I didn’t learn anything today. I kicked straight up ass like any other day. I am the MDS, that’s quite simply what I do. Every mother****ing day. Just saying. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> We folded over and lowered 40 to 50 foot leaders on a butt hitch on the ring choker AT 70 feet Suzie. At least half a dozen of them after striping huge limbs off the trunk. Way faster than all that technical stuff you boys do and laying that plyboard all over forever, and forever and forever and for................................uggggh. Coulda gone up top on the crane and tiptoed all around with a lot more time but then I'd be like...well....you. Therefore probably have no lot...and no crane (wink).



What do you need a crane for if you’re such an arborist? You should be trying to love and kiss every tree, fondle their knotholes and whatnot. Lol


----------



## treevet

4 straight posts LOL. And who is riled up? I will release you from the Shaw Death Grip now Pauly.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> 4 straight posts LOL. And who is riled up? I will release you from the Shaw Death Grip now Pauly. View attachment 900473



Oh, Jesus,, not the Shaw Death Grip!! Lol.. what exactly is that? Is that like where you put your knee on my neck, or what, Old Boy!!??


----------



## tree MDS

You old ****!!
And I still say pruning is chick work. Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

It was a beautiful day!,, Despite you too going at it!,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> It was a beautiful day!,, Despite you too going at it!,,
> Jeff



Haha. All I’m saying is Dave is an old pruning ***** lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That pruning is some miserable work. I don’t know how anyone could do that all the time. Cabling is even worse. I think I’d rather split firewood than chase deadwood. It’s not that I’m not good at it, I just hate it.


I enjoyed reading you and Vet's banter!

There are a lot of cheap removal companies here (aren't they everywhere) so the arborist credentials- and the kinds of jobs that go with it- make us stand out.

On that note, ISA really is a cash cow. You pay for certification, yearly chapter dues, events, CEUS, conferences... but I can't say it hasn't helped me tremendously in winning quality jobs and expanding my knowledge as a tree professional.


----------



## treevet

You just can't hold onto the fat cats without pruning and treating trees. I can make easily $3k to $4k or more in a day with me and gm and no saws treating/fertilizing/ trees for eab, ded etc and the saws and chippers and log trucks etc. get a day off not to mention the backs. Hell a day of pruning my groundie and I take only 1 ms151 tiny saw out each and there is no fkn logs to deal with. Ask Jeffy. But bottom line is this kinda client will plain and simple just pay much more for a days work than the guy eating baked beans out of a can for supper and farting all night and him and the wife laughing their asces off about Pauly and the boys de logging their trailer park (jk).

This is what it looks like when you live like a celebrity....only ONE of my key clients....for almost 40 fkn years now....and they own other houses in different parts of the country. In the second pict I work for every house you can see in the background and beyond.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> I enjoyed reading you and Vet's banter!
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, ISA really is a cash cow. You pay for certification, yearly chapter dues, events, CEUS, conferences... but I can't say it hasn't helped me tremendously in winning quality jobs and expanding my knowledge as a tree professional.


You only have to pay the every 3 years small Cert. fee and get 30 hrs. of learning. You can pay almost nothing for the CEU's. No need to join the chapter. No need for ANY conferences. They are the cash cow imo. Big waste of time.

And hell if you mix in the smart tree work your career will last much longer. Look me I am as old as dirt. Still work on trees every day of the week.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You just can't hold onto the fat cats without pruning and treating trees. I can make easily $3k to $4k or more in a day with me and gm and no saws treating/fertilizing/ trees for eab, ded etc and the saws and chippers and log trucks etc. get a day off not to mention the backs. Hell a day of pruning my groundie and I take only 1 ms151 tiny saw out each and there is no fkn logs to deal with. Ask Jeffy. But bottom line is this kinda client will plain and simple just pay much more for a days work than the guy eating baked beans out of a can for supper and farting all night and him and the wife laughing their asces off about Pauly and the boys de logging their trailer park (jk).
> 
> This is what it looks like when you live like a celebrity....only ONE of my key clients....for almost 40 fkn years now....and they own other houses in different parts of the country. In the second pict I work for every house you can see in the background and beyond.View attachment 900634
> View attachment 900635


----------



## gorman

I saw the tcia accident report this morning for last week and some poor guy got chewed up by his own stump grinder screaming for help. Name of the company was Shaw Tree Service or something. I got nervous till I saw it was in Florida.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I saw the tcia accident report this morning for last week and some poor guy got chewed up by his own stump grinder screaming for help. Name of the company was Shaw Tree Service or something. I got nervous till I saw it was in Florida.



There’s a lot of them Shaw’s. Thankfully our national treasure Shaw is alive and well.


----------



## treevet

And on similar news...this Shaw got mad at his own stump grinder last week...and chewed it up


----------



## gorman

Today was a good payday.


----------



## mikewhite85

Today's shenanigans


----------



## tree MDS

I actually did a little pruning (along with some takedowns). Nice day on the lake. This guy has probably one of the best spots. Been doing stuff all around this place over 22 years or so.


----------



## Tigwelder83

What did I do today? Sold a mostly wore out 85' f350 dump truck for 2 sena communication units & a branch manager rake kit for the tractor.


----------



## mikewhite85

Put this little contest on FB to get some more local likes to my page! We did one previously with guessing log weight and it had a great response. 

Other than that one of my guys ran over one of the 201s with the truck AND chipper! Yikes! Glad it was an older one. The local shop retails them now for 700. Funny thing is I once bought a new ms200t for 500 something not long before the 201's came out.


----------



## tree MDS

If you’re gonna have to put out 100 sheets of plywood, at least get paid well for it. Made three (top) days pay in two on this cake walk (other than the equipment jam). Gets to be a drain on my mind moving all this stuff around a place sometimes, but was worth it. Yesterday was a pretty late one just getting everything back. Nice way to start the week anyway.


----------



## Oldmaple

mikewhite85 said:


> Put this little contest on FB to get some more local likes to my page! We did one previously with guessing log weight and it had a great response.
> 
> Other than that one of my guys ran over one of the 201s with the truck AND chipper! Yikes! Glad it was an older one. The local shop retails them now for 700. Funny thing is I once bought a new ms200t for 500 something not long before the 201's came out.



Hate it when that happens! Always had a hard time convincing the crew to stop leaning rakes, scoop shovels, etc up against the truck. A few of them were flattened/broken over the years.


----------



## mike515

I haven't been around here much lately. Been super busy with our tree crews and working hard on getting my tree nursery and sales wing up to full speed. My expectation on tree sales is being blown away. I was expecting a small/decent amount of new tree sales this year. I am working with people on windbreaks, full new orchards, large "park-like settings", etc. plus a bunch of people who just want 2 or 3 new trees. I sold 20+ trees today just by answering my phone. I don't know how things are where you guys live but I'm the only guy selling trees within my immediate area. Other tree companies are now coming to me to buy trees for customers. Maybe some of you guys have a good opportunity to make something like this work out. I've spent a lot of money on land and other things to make this happen but it's working and it's working a lot better than I imagined it would. 

I came up with this idea because I've been a tree guy for my entire life and I don't want to be one of the guys who ends up with a broken body in the end. I'm already beat up enough but I really feel pretty great most days now. I do tree work some days, I supervise/train people some days, I work on equipment some days (which I love doing), I work in the office some days, I sell and plant trees, etc. We're moving into landscaping supplies, etc. It's possibly the most rewarding era of my career right now.


----------



## tree MDS

I was actually ground cutting brush, thorn bushes and small trees yesterday. Just like a small yard expansion type deal. I was actually surprised at how quick it’s going. I bid it for a few days (thinking it’d go faster) but we’re almost done after the first day. Rare when that happens.

Almost therapeutic. My mind veered off and I thought I was a lawn guy for a second there, brush sawing the smaller stuff and pole sawing some lower deadwood. Was kinda nice. Lol.


----------



## mike515

I walked out a bunch of new trails we will be cutting into these woods later this year. Then I did some TLC to this Freightliner dump truck that I bought recently. I kind of like being there by myself on a weekend and working on equipment. I am planning on putting a chip box on this truck but the bed it has now has fold-down sides that make it really nice for loading for our nursery so I may leave it the way it is for a while and see what I want to do later. I can easily load that truck with 10 or 20 trees, a pallet or two of chips and still pull a tractor on a trailer.....if I ever find the tractor I want.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I rarely post much but always here. Thought I would just post some pic's of a eucalyptus we took out the other day. We closed the street, the tree was 150' from the crane, it was 82' tall behind the house. We brought in a 100 ton crane and we were done in 3 hours.


----------



## jefflovstrom

lastly, 


It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> I rarely post much but always here. Thought I would just post some pic's of a eucalyptus we took out the other day. We closed the street, the tree was 150' from the crane, it was 82' tall behind the house. We brought in a 100 ton crane and we were done in 3 hours. View attachment 903298
> View attachment 903299
> View attachment 903300
> View attachment 903301
> View attachment 903302
> View attachment 903303
> View attachment 903304
> View attachment 903306
> View attachment 903308
> View attachment 903309



What does it cost to shut down a street in cali?


----------



## jefflovstrom

A lot,,lol,,luckily we worked it from inside the HOA and scheduled it with the property management, so nothing this time. In the last pic, you can see a block wall and the the city street on the other side is a three lane road with a speed limit of 50mph. That would of been perfect but permits and traffic control would cost a fortune and probably several weeks to get approved.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

That’s definitely some crane. Is everything white over there? The trees, the crane , the trucks, the houses. Looks kinda bright, like too bright Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Whatever happened to the turtle? He was cool.


----------



## mike515

I'm glad I don't live in an area where it costs me anything to shut down a street. If I'm going to entirely close a street, I usually call the city a day or two in advance to let them know. If it's a four lane road and I want to use one lane, I don't even call them. We just put out signs and cones, hit our strobe lights and close that lane of traffic. It's never been a problem. But I've known some of the city guys for a lot of years. The director of the public works dept. and I used to work together at the city parks dept. in the summers when I was in high school.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Whatever happened to the turtle? He was cool.


Got up one morning about 6 years ago, he was gone, never came back. I wondered too, my kids were bummed.
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> I rarely post much but always here. Thought I would just post some pic's of a eucalyptus we took out the other day. We closed the street, the tree was 150' from the crane, it was 82' tall behind the house. We brought in a 100 ton crane and we were done in 3 hours. View attachment 903298
> View attachment 903299
> View attachment 903300
> View attachment 903301
> View attachment 903302
> View attachment 903303
> View attachment 903304
> View attachment 903306
> View attachment 903308
> View attachment 903309


What a reach! Good work! Nice looking euc. Why did they want to remove it?


----------



## mikewhite85

Removed 40 or so trees around a cabin up in the sticks. Got a nice burl to boot! One day job for 4000. Good day for us.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> What a reach! Good work! Nice looking euc. Why did they want to remove it?


It had two limb failures in six months. The homeowner insisted to the HOA board to the point they agreed to removal.
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> It had two limb failures in six months. The homeowner insisted to the HOA board to the point they agreed to removal.
> Jeff



Expensive tree removal I imagine. How much weight was the crane good for at that distance?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Expensive tree removal I imagine. How much weight was the crane good for at that distance?


8000lbs. , we kept it under 5000.


----------



## tree MDS

Took down about fifty of these today. Nice view and kicked some tree ass. You could see the reservoir off in the distance.


----------



## tree MDS

Some wood then off to the next. one. Cuz that how we roll, baby!!


----------



## mike515

I actually just quoted treeMDS last post and was going to say that I want to buy a loader like that but then I thought....it's pretty sweet but I just posted the other day about how I need a different type of loader. 

I took my crew out today and planted a bunch of trees. We're in this odd place right now and it's because of me and the new nursery. It's definitely all my fault. My crew is the company "A-team" who has the best toys and does the hardest jobs...even if I'm not there. They are saying "WTF do you have us doing here?" I am definitely a green thumb type of person and I'm all-in on our nursery which I've spent a lot of time and money putting together. So I want to do both but that probably isn't going to happen. A-team isn't going to go for being a planting crew for very long and that's fair. I have others who want to plant but we need them where they are right now. It's just a matter of moving the right people around and maybe hiring a couple more people. Or maybe I just plant by myself. It's kind of funny that....considering the thousands and thousands of trees I've cut down.....I'm hoping to head into this phase of my career by planting them.....and I enjoy it a lot. I think I'm going to dabble with some seed growing at some point.


----------



## Jester3775

Quite envious of your Giant but am crazy thankful for my smaller one, can't hardly imagine working without him now. Nicknamed The Battle Tractor !


----------



## gorman

I’ve been killing it money wise lately and got complacent. Pull started my 500i in the tree today in a crane job and the thing raked across my thigh and it splayed open. Felt the wet blood soak my pants and gave it a look. Figured I could tough out the job and went and got stitched after. Only 4.


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> Quite envious of your Giant but am crazy thankful for my smaller one, can't hardly imagine working without him now. Nicknamed The Battle Tractor !


That thing is bad ass, bro!!
There’s quite a few guys running those around here. Most have the single turf tires, which is what I’d probably go for if I ever did get one. Very cool machine, man! Congrats!


----------



## grizz55chev

Me n the old lady took our boys out on the lake.


----------



## tree MDS

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 904178
> Me n the old lady took our boys out on the lake.



Cool dogs and lake and boat. Put up some treework next time! We wanna see what you do when not being leisurely! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I’ve been killing it money wise lately and got complacent. Pull started my 500i in the tree today in a crane job and the thing raked across my thigh and it splayed open. Felt the wet blood soak my pants and gave it a look. Figured I could tough out the job and went and got stitched after. Only 4.


That sucks. You know what to do though, learn from it and keep moving forward.


----------



## mike515

Got the current tree installation basically done today (2 quick ones to get in the ground in the morning). The husband showed up today and asked if I could run down to their other property. He wants a 250 ft row of arbor vita (medium size...probably 25-40 trees depending on how we stagger them) and his wife wants an orchard planted.....this spring. I'll figure it out and get it done.

I'm learning more with every installation. The one we're finishing right now taught me to bill hourly for planting in the future instead of per tree. We were fine until we got to some really rocky ground. I pretty much broke even on the planting because of the rock and the A-team wages. But I didn't lose money and we still made a decent amount on the price of the trees. I just need to take these lessons and get the numbers dialed in. 

This is still a really good idea for me and maybe some of you guys who have the room and time to manage it.


----------



## grizz55chev

tree MDS said:


> Cool dogs and lake and boat. Put up some treework next time! We wanna see what you do when not being leisurely! Lol





Some firewood and some Alaskan mill black oak, gonna be my kitchen counter


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> That thing is bad ass, bro!!
> There’s quite a few guys running those around here. Most have the single turf tires, which is what I’d probably go for if I ever did get one. Very cool machine, man! Congrats!


Funny you said something about the tires, just switched over to dually turf tires. Foam filled the inners for weight and no flats per Dave Nordgaard's advice. I actually bought the unit slightly used and they had it set up with the tractor tires ! Take note of the hydraulic coupler, another addition per Dave's advice. Worth it's weight in gold as far as I'm concerned !


----------



## tree MDS

Really cool machine!! Just be careful with her! I would recommend getting in the seat belt habit, annoying as it can be. I don’t wear it in mine, but I have an enclosed cab. That and I feel like I’m kind of a pro at putting it on its side. Lol. Those loaders are sweet, you just have to respect their limitations.


----------



## Jester3775

Thanks for the advice. I remember seeing pictures of yours tipped over and I was impressed you shared. Mine was modified by the previous owner to not move without seat belt on. I 3D printed a "plug" that I put in when I am running it. Neat thing is I can take it out if I have someone else running it, which is very seldom. I took the "door" off on the one side also, not sure what Safety Sam would say about that either !


----------



## gorman

Jester3775 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I remember seeing pictures of yours tipped over and I was impressed you shared. Mine was modified by the previous owner to not move without seat belt on. I 3D printed a "plug" that I put in when I am running it. Neat thing is I can take it out if I have someone else running it, which is very seldom. I took the "door" off on the one side also, not sure what Safety Sam would say about that either !



It helps not to have a huge head if you want to avoid tipping your loader. All that weight up top. [emoji6]


----------



## tree MDS

Cuz that’s how we roll, baby!!!


----------



## tree MDS

The best part is I think the MDS has finally found a worthy young protege. This kid is the real deal. Gonna fast track him ASAP and all that extra equipment is going to step into play. Long time coming. Long time in the making. Many, many (real) years. Not just flash in pan circle jerk new school stuff. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

gorman said:


> I’ve been killing it money wise lately and got complacent. Pull started my 500i in the tree today in a crane job and the thing raked across my thigh and it splayed open. Felt the wet blood soak my pants and gave it a look. Figured I could tough out the job and went and got stitched after. Only 4.


Ouch. 

I hate to be the PPE police. Chainsaw pants are awesome and the more expensive ones are pretty comfortable. Ironically, I'm wearing jeans in my profile pic.


----------



## mikewhite85

A few cut and drop jobs today. Easy peasy.... Looking forward to getting my bucket truck finally lettered. 


I'm going to sound like a putz but what's the deal with DOT numbers? I need to get them for my f350 dump and the 650 bucket. Do they each have the same number for the company or are they different? What's the process? I did this a long time ago for an f550 but have since forgotten.


----------



## mike515

I pulled the trigger on my new work comp insurance company today. Saved myself about 5.5%-6% of payroll compared to what I'm paying now. I don't know if I want to post the guys info (since I don't have his permission) but I will send you guys his contact info if you message me about it. I'm going to be less than 9% of payroll with this company but I qualify for a few discounts based on history. He told me his average is about 11%. I know some of you guys are probably sitting a lot higher than that. Send me a message and I will give you his number.


----------



## gorman

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 904343
> 
> A few cut and drop jobs today. Easy peasy.... Looking forward to getting my bucket truck finally lettered.
> View attachment 904344
> 
> I'm going to sound like a putz but what's the deal with DOT numbers? I need to get them for my f350 dump and the 650 bucket. Do they each have the same number for the company or are they different? What's the process? I did this a long time ago for an f550 but have since forgotten.



You need dot numbers for any truck used for a business if you cross state lines. It gets difficult if that truck is over 26k.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You need dot numbers for any truck used for a business if you cross state lines. It gets difficult if that truck is over 26k.



You need dot numbers for any commercial vehicle (even a one ton) regardless of whether or not you cross state lines. I forget the specifics, but anything over 11k pounds sounds familiar.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> You need dot numbers for any commercial vehicle (even a one ton) regardless of whether or not you cross state lines. I forget the specifics, but anything over 11k pounds sounds familiar.



There’s a sprinkling of states that exempt you if you don’t cross lines. Rhode Island is one of them.


----------



## gorman

mikewhite85 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I hate to be the PPE police. Chainsaw pants are awesome and the more expensive ones are pretty comfortable. Ironically, I'm wearing jeans in my profile pic.



I bought a pair of Cloggers when they first came out and hated them. I’m 6’5” and the they aren’t made for tall people. Wore them for two weeks and the inseam ended up doing a number on my “boys”.


----------



## mikewhite85

ok thanks for the info.


----------



## mike515

I've had friends warn me about not having DOT numbers on trucks but the rules I've read specifically say that I need to have one to cross state lines. Some guys say that doesn't matter. I'm not sure who is right but I will say two things......it's free to get the number (so it's just a matter of putting on the trucks) but our trucks have been stopped for inspection by the DOT our fair share of times and they've never mentioned it to us.....so that's why I don't bother doing it. I see all kinds of commercial vehicles in my state without DOT numbers.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Cool dogs and lake and boat. Put up some treework next time! We wanna see what you do when not being leisurely! Lol


where did he come from with 13k plus posts and not knowing what he does? And 2010....had to be the first year of ASite. Not MB as he is passed away. Interesting...Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Oldmaple

mikewhite85 said:


> View attachment 904343
> 
> A few cut and drop jobs today. Easy peasy.... Looking forward to getting my bucket truck finally lettered.
> View attachment 904344
> 
> I'm going to sound like a putz but what's the deal with DOT numbers? I need to get them for my f350 dump and the 650 bucket. Do they each have the same number for the company or are they different? What's the process? I did this a long time ago for an f550 but have since forgotten.


DOT number rules vary by state (as to whether you need them or not) even though they are issued by the Feds. They are the same number for all the trucks in a company and if you've had them before it will still be the same number. You are required to renew them every two years but they don't give the number to a new company so it will still be your number. Can be done online with the feds.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I bought a pair of Cloggers when they first came out and hated them. I’m 6’5” and the they aren’t made for tall people. Wore them for two weeks and the inseam ended up doing a number on my “boys”.


Omg,, your Labia!!!???


----------



## tree MDS

Day five on this job. One fully freighted grapple truck load out and another in the works. The three hardest trees done plus picked up a huge oak log and an ash trunk the powerline guys left my customers with. Did some de-vining and pruning and ground cutting too. Probably got all next week on this one too. About a half mile from my shop. All sweet takedown tang. Lol.


----------



## treevet

You are in ash TD heaven. What do you think your area is at now...50% gone?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You are in ash TD heaven. What do you think your area is at now...50% gone?



What do you mean by gone, already removed? Maybe 50% percent of the roadside cake stuff done, don’t really have any actual clue. Our work runs a lot deeper than street side trees.

There’s a senneboggan and albrect running around town now too, pretty sure that’s making a dent. Lol


----------



## treevet

There was a running general consensus of the percent left of all ash around Cinci during the bugdemic. We are at around zero percent now with about only remaining are treated trees. I do have 2 giant slammers in a wooded area with neighbor's garage in striking distance coming up this week as rope em and drop em for a nice price. Probably gonna top one which might be cause for a little anxiety. Zero crane or lift access. I been up some knee knockers other tree guys have passed on. Big $. You can sneak up on them pretty quietly on the Wraptor.


----------



## mike515

We have ton of ash left. I bid 4 today. We'll probably be working on them for the next few years.

I bought some trees today at the arboretum sale. My wife asked me why I am buying them there (for our house) instead of from our wholesale outlets. Those guys paid us a lot of money this year and this sale is their fundraiser so I'm fine with buying a few trees and plants from them.

I bought a couple of dawn redwoods. I was sitting in my yard earlier and thinking about how this guy who is spending a fortune to remodel the house next door has been pissing me off pretty much since he started. He cut down one of my shrubs, has let a bunch of his garbage blow into my yard many times, he doesn't seem to even notice. I just keep throwing his garbage back into his property. He has dug the ground in a way that is eroding my yard and threatening my trees and landscaping. I don't think this is going to end well. Keep pissing me off....I will plant the redwoods right next to your house on my property so you eventually have huge trees that are far enough away that you can't even trim them....but they're there....on the northwest corner of your house. It will cost me about $200 and an hour of my time. Don't piss off tree guys. We have a different playbook.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Omg,, your Labia!!!???



Couldn’t handle the WAP


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> What do you mean by gone, already removed? Maybe 50% percent of the roadside cake stuff done, don’t really have any actual clue. Our work runs a lot deeper than street side trees.
> 
> There’s a senneboggan and albrect running around town now too, pretty sure that’s making a dent. Lol



There’s a larger company around here with a senneboggan but what’s an albrect?


----------



## derwoodii

practices bucket escape technique, its part of required annual crew training


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> There’s a larger company around here with a senneboggan but what’s an albrect?



Albach (sorry). It’s that bad ass chipper with the loader that drives down the road chipping into tractor trailers.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> You are in ash TD heaven. What do you think your area is at now...50% gone?


Where I am in southwest CT we’re definitely past the halfway point and after next year I think they’ll be mostly cleaned up. Probably mostly gone after this year. At least the ones next to houses ext... it’ll be interesting to see how the game changes once they are gone. It’s been a tremendous amount of work and companies have gotten geared up especially after the storm last year. 
I figure it’s been at least a third of my work load since the end of 2018 and this year it seems like closer to half. It’s going to be tough filling that void if we don’t get any storms. I think a lot of companies are going to find out the hard way. Some will make it but I think there going to be a lot of good used equipment on the market in the next couple of years. IMO


----------



## tree MDS

Good. I never thought I’d say it, but I’ve been too busy anyway. These good time Charlie tree services are snarfing up all the extras falling off my plate. Lol. ****ers.


----------



## treevet

We got hit with a great hurricane back in 08 and mass tree guys came down from Dayton Oh. a depressed city some 50 miles away. They went away for a while and came back with the eab. Made it hard to charge my $150. plus a man hour competing against their hillbilly asses. I had plenty of other work although we did the real hairy ones to the end. Now they been gone for about 2 years with the departure of ashes. Fine by me. I geared up big time as I heard about the coming of EAB at a seminar at Purdue U. before another soul heard about it and they still thought the ash dying was "Ash Yellows".


----------



## treevet

derwoodii said:


> practices bucket escape technique, its part of required annual crew training
> 
> View attachment 904598


If anchor or anything fails that boy is bout to have a cracked open melon.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> Good. I never thought I’d say it, but I’ve been too busy anyway. These good time Charlie tree services are snarfing up all the extras falling off my plate. Lol. ****ers.



I'm going to start calling them good time Charlie now.


----------



## tree MDS

Good time Charlie can suck it LOL!!! 20’ body kicks ass. I climbed down in the body to make sure that last chunk was in and I had a foot left. Nice Sunday project.


----------



## tree MDS

Not bad. Almost got it all. Heavy load. I have to say, these things are pretty tricky to operate. The learning curve to get real comfortable with it is still a ways out. If you never ran one before (like me), it’s a whole body thing. Every limb does something. And with the price tag it’s not for the faint of heart lol.


----------



## treevet

Picked up a new toy last week...'19 S650 Bobcat. Used but completely gone over and new paint by Bobcat Cinci. Looking for the best grapple.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Not bad. Almost got it all. Heavy load. I have to say, these things are pretty tricky to operate. The learning curve to get real comfortable with it is still a ways out. If you never ran one before (like me), it’s a whole body thing. Every limb does something. And with the price tag it’s not for the faint of heart lol.
> View attachment 904654


Love to see a video of loading a pile of logs like that sometime.


----------



## derwoodii

treevet said:


> If anchor or anything fails that boy is bout to have a cracked open melon.




agree i was very surprised the trainer thought this was ok especially as i ended up being the guy hooking the participant in harness 

we did discover that most operators basic bucket helmets with out a chin strap just fall of when you get over the side & begin to rappel


----------



## treevet

derwoodii said:


> agree i was very surprised the trainer thought this was ok especially as i ended up being the guy hooking the participant in harness
> 
> we did discover that most operators basic bucket helmets with out a chin strap just fall of when you get over the side & begin to rappel


I rappelled out of my 75 foot Teco boomed all the way out one cold day with temps in the low 20's and wind howling and blew a main hose. Thought about transferring to the big ash I was removing over the house but no confidence in the strength of the small limbs next to me. 

Had my groundie shoot a bean bag at me and I pulled up a 150 climbing line, tied into the snap on my lanyard wrapped around the tip of the boom. Wasn't about to wait for my hydraulic guy to get there in 2 hours and then take hose back in and replicate it and come back and install it , likely 5 or 6 hours suffering.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> You need dot numbers for any commercial vehicle (even a one ton) regardless of whether or not you cross state lines. I forget the specifics, but anything over 11k pounds sounds familiar.


And I've asked before and nobody has an answer yet.

WHY do we need DOT numbers? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## mike515

The only times I've ever had to get out of the bucket and get down was a couple of times I didn't realize we were so low on fuel and we ran the truck out. I just had someone toss up a throw ball and then tie on my rope and then my climbing gear. Mostly just an annoyance.


----------



## mike515

I did some estimates today and then replanted (in pots....from the ground) a couple of small magnolias that weren't doing very well. I think they were planted too deep and I can save them. I also planted 83 maples from seed today. We'll see how many we can keep. I've been watching this tree drop seeds for a good number of years. It doesn't take much for the seeds to grow. I've been pulling them out of my landscaping for just as many years.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Worked for 9.5hrs, went to look at a Unimog, Home Despot for a few things, yard work, plugging away at cleaning the garage. Midnight now. Waiting on the burn barrel to die down so I can go to bed.


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> The only times I've ever had to get out of the bucket and get down was a couple of times I didn't realize we were so low on fuel and we ran the truck out. I just had someone toss up a throw ball and then tie on my rope and then my climbing gear. Mostly just an annoyance.


I try to NEVER run out of fuel in anything. Worry about sediment on bottom of tank fouling schit up.


----------



## mike515

I did some estimates today and one of them was for a couple of ash that are very obviously infected and toast. The lady wanted a price to elevate the crowns. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable taking her money for something like that when the trees are definitely going to die fairly soon. She asked me to give her a price as if they were totally healthy because she wanted to compare it to a price that "Good Time Charlie" gave her to do the same thing (I'm going to say Good Time Charlie forever now...maybe just GTC). So anyway....I gave her a price for about an hour or two. His price was about 4 times my price. I'm starting to think that maybe GTC isn't too bad if he's making it this easy on me.


----------



## tree MDS

Got my order from Sherrill yesterday finally (what wasn’t on backorder). Very happy with the slings (thanks, Dave). Wish we had these things years ago.

I was saying that if tree work gets any easier anybody will be able to do it. (Not really, but you know what I’m saying).


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> I did some estimates today and one of them was for a couple of ash that are very obviously infected and toast. The lady wanted a price to elevate the crowns. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable taking her money for something like that when the trees are definitely going to die fairly soon. She asked me to give her a price as if they were totally healthy because she wanted to compare it to a price that "Good Time Charlie" gave her to do the same thing (I'm going to say Good Time Charlie forever now...maybe just GTC). So anyway....I gave her a price for about an hour or two. His price was about 4 times my price. I'm starting to think that maybe GTC isn't too bad if he's making it this easy on me.



Apparently GTC has scoffed up all the 201tcm’s too.

If you’ve never had the on/off switch stop making contact on those, it’s a real pain in the ass. You have to rev it up in order to choke it to shut it off.

I ended up going through my saws at the shop and came up with my favorite 200t that the oiler stopped working on, but screams. Good enough for a day or two. Dropped off the 201 with the switch (I just don’t deal with saws) and two others. Next round I’m gonna drop off three 200’s. I should be able to get something that runs and operates right out of the six. Ordered a new 201 too. Grr.


----------



## mike515

That happened with the saws around here after the storm last year. It seemed like every saw in this state sold in one day. We had enough saws but it did make me wonder what it would be like if we somehow found ourselves with all of our saws stolen (or whatever could happen) and then another storm hit and we couldn't get saws or chain, etc. It would be inexcusable for us to not be prepared for that situation. So now we have a bunch of brand new saws in reserve and rolls of chain. I like to try to be ready for anything.


----------



## treevet

We had about 20 saws stolen years ago. It made me not want to ever get another saw stolen, not buy more saws in case it happened again. They are watching you to see if you slip up. You have to think that way. I have an amazing collection of saws now and most are modded. Guarded by this


----------



## mike515

We haven't actually had anything stolen in years (that I know of) but it's nice to know that we have back-up/replacement options for just about everything we own.


----------



## mckeetree

derwoodii said:


> practices bucket escape technique, its part of required annual crew training
> 
> View attachment 904598


Where's his helmet?


----------



## derwoodii

mckeetree said:


> Where's his helmet?




not worn to my surprise the trainer informed us not required 

apparently due to helmets not fitted with chin strap just fall off once lean back 90 degree to get feet below bucket edge


----------



## tree MDS

derwoodii said:


> not worn to my surprise the trainer informed us not required
> 
> apparently due to helmets not fitted with chin strap just fall off once lean back 90 degree to get feet below bucket edge



Just admit it, man. It was a **** show and you regret posting the pic! Lol


----------



## mike515

I want to hear what you guys have to say about a conversation I had with my saw dealer today. I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I haven't paid a lot of attention to this for a while. A post that I recently made here reminded me that I wanted to make a bunch of new 14" trim saw chains. So yesterday I took a roll of chain, split it to length for a bunch of chains....only to realize that box was .050. We probably have 10 or more trim saws that we've bought in the last year or two and all of them are .043.

The kicker is that we've been breaking those factory chains more often than we ever have before. A friend of mine checked one of his older trim saws and he has .050 on that saw. I talked to my saw guy today and he told me there is this trend to move to thinner, smaller chain because it's supposed to be more efficient. I think that's a bunch of crap. I get that a thinner chain takes a smaller bite but that doesn't even matter to me. The bigger issue is heat.

I feel like there are 3 options. Keep the .043 and deal with it, buy a bunch of .050 bars and put our own chain on them or tell our dealer that we aren't buying saws with the smaller chain.

I really hate to be a **** about this but we buy a lot of saws from this place and I feel like this never should have been a problem. But they usually treat us very well so I want to be diplomatic.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> I want to hear what you guys have to say about a conversation I had with my saw dealer today. I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I haven't paid a lot of attention to this for a while. A post that I recently made here reminded me that I wanted to make a bunch of new 14" trim saw chains. So yesterday I took a roll of chain, split it to length for a bunch of chains....only to realize that box was .050. We probably have 10 or more trim saws that we've bought in the last year or two and all of them are .043.
> 
> The kicker is that we've been breaking those factory chains more often than we ever have before. A friend of mine checked one of his older trim saws and he has .050 on that saw. I talked to my saw guy today and he told me there is this trend to move to thinner, smaller chain because it's supposed to be more efficient. I think that's a bunch of crap. I get that a thinner chain takes a smaller bite but that doesn't even matter to me. The bigger issue is heat.
> 
> I feel like there are 3 options. Keep the .043 and deal with it, buy a bunch of .050 bars and put our own chain on them or tell our dealer that we aren't buying saws with the smaller chain.
> 
> I really hate to be a **** about this but we buy a lot of saws from this place and I feel like this never should have been a problem. But they usually treat us very well so I want to be diplomatic.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Bummer. 

The length of chain did not cost you a lot. Keeping the relationship healthy is a lot more valuable than trying to save a few bucks. 

Personally I like the .043 chain on our trim saws (ms194's). I tried putting .050 on it did cut slower.


----------



## mikewhite85

Fun spruce removals yesterday. We craned the first one and felled the other two. I couldn't believe the plume of pollen when the one on the right hit the ground.




Mark is 61 years old. His style is very old school but he pretty much sets the pace!




Cabled a few the other day too...


----------



## tree MDS

How we roll, baby!!! lol


----------



## Jed1124

You tree cutting suns a bitches make any money this year yet with all your 500k+ in iron or are just standing around holding each other’s peckers in hand?

The spray season has been good boys. Come into the water, it be fresh and clean…..

lol, glad to see all have been well…..


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Fun spruce removals yesterday. We craned the first one and felled the other two. I couldn't believe the plume of pollen when the one on the right hit the ground.
> 
> View attachment 905581
> 
> 
> Mark is 61 years old. His style is very old school but he pretty much sets the pace!
> View attachment 905582
> 
> 
> 
> Cabled a few the other day too...
> View attachment 905583


We took out 3 spruce yesterday too and pollen had my guy sneezing his ass off. You all seem to go for that Rig Guy no bolt cable stuff.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> "Keeping the relationship healthy is a lot more valuable than trying to save a few bucks." ...........EXCELLENT COMMENT!


----------



## mikewhite85

There's the plume of Spruce pollen! Love the rig guys. Less tools and hassle.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> You tree cutting suns a bitches make any money this year yet with all your 500k+ in iron or are just standing around holding each other’s peckers in hand?
> 
> The spray season has been good boys. Come into the water, it be fresh and clean…..
> 
> lol, glad to see all have been well…..



If you’re referring to me, I’ve actually got over a million in equipment now. But who’s counting, right?I just know it’s some bad ass **** to operate every day.

Glad to hear the spray business is good as well.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> If you’re referring to me, I’ve actually got over a million in equipment now. But who’s counting, right?I just know it’s some bad ass **** to operate every day.
> 
> Glad to hear the spray business is good as well.



Nah, I was just feeling feisty last night. You have some of the nicest stuff around, and I never think twice about referring you.

The new brothers in town been impacting you much? I lost a few to them lately.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Nah, I was just feeling feisty last night. You have some of the nicest stuff around, and I never think twice about referring you.
> 
> The new brothers in town been impacting you much? I lost a few to them lately.



The only thing they’ve picked up from me is table scraps, stuff I was too lazy or overwhelmed to deal with. They’re apparently making the moves though. Brian better be careful. Lol. War of the dingos. Lmao.


----------



## treevet

Anybody ever try one of these to connect hydraulic couplings?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273213012284


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Anybody ever try one of these to connect hydraulic couplings?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273213012284



That looks like amazing! Zero available currently. Do you have one?


----------



## treevet

Not yet but plan to get one.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Anybody ever try one of these to connect hydraulic couplings?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273213012284


The seller, Paul, is local to me and seems like a good, straight forward guy. I bought 3 mini attachments off him last year. I looked at this tool when at his store and it seems like it would work good. Most new skidsteers have a built in relief valve in the coupler hookup on the machine. So I’m not sure if you’ll need it often, but you’ll never be fighting couplers with this tool.


----------



## treevet

My Dingo can be a ***** sometimes and sometimes it isn't. It has a relief procedure but not consistent. Haven't put a hyd implement on my new Bobcat (new to me, a 2019 with 1k hrs) but getting a grapple today.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> The seller, Paul, is local to me and seems like a good, straight forward guy. I bought 3 mini attachments off him last year. I looked at this tool when at his store and it seems like it would work good. Most new skidsteers have a built in relief valve in the coupler hookup on the machine. So I’m not sure if you’ll need it often, but you’ll never be fighting couplers with this tool.



We’ve generally gotten the coupler thing dialed in with my Giant, but with the hotter, more sunny weather coming that’s when it can be worse. Occasionally, if left out in sun, the couplers lock right up, like a big dude can’t even get it to budge. It’s rare, but that’s when I’ll have to take a coupler off to release the pressure. Do you think that tool could push through that without breaking? If it could I would buy one.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> We’ve generally gotten the coupler thing dialed in with my Giant, but with the hotter, more sunny weather coming that’s when it can be worse. Occasionally, if left out in sun, the couplers lock right up, like a big dude can’t even get it to budge. It’s rare, but that’s when I’ll have to take a coupler off to release the pressure. Do you think that tool could push through that without breaking? If it could I would buy one.


no idea yet


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> My Dingo can be a ***** sometimes and sometimes it isn't. It has a relief procedure but not consistent. Haven't put a hyd implement on my new Bobcat (new to me, a 2019 with 1k hrs) but getting a grapple today.


Was just about to buy a grapple from Bobcat for $4700. plus 7.8 sls tx. Quick Attach implements sent me a quote/invoice of $6400 for one lol. My lot neighbor out of the blue says I have a grapple that came with my BCat that I never use. Sold it to me for $700. yesterday and it is dirty but flawless and perfect. I am certain it is made better than after market too. It still has remnants of the Bobcat tiger logo on it. Man I have been fkn lucky lately! I told a guy that yesterday and he said "run with it". I am.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> We’ve generally gotten the coupler thing dialed in with my Giant, but with the hotter, more sunny weather coming that’s when it can be worse. Occasionally, if left out in sun, the couplers lock right up, like a big dude can’t even get it to budge. It’s rare, but that’s when I’ll have to take a coupler off to release the pressure. Do you think that tool could push through that without breaking? If it could I would buy one.


I’m not sure, but kinda doubt it. It’s just a Irwin clamp with his own designed claws/clamps. If you shoot him an email and ask, he’ll get right back to you. 



https://neoequipment.com/


----------



## treevet

I first saw it on a guy's equipment channel and he seemed to think it worked and they have sold 179 and are sold out so my feelings are it likely works. Just got to find out when they are not sold out and I'm ready to take a chance. Will email him.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> We’ve generally gotten the coupler thing dialed in with my Giant, but with the hotter, more sunny weather coming that’s when it can be worse. Occasionally, if left out in sun, the couplers lock right up, like a big dude can’t even get it to budge. It’s rare, but that’s when I’ll have to take a coupler off to release the pressure. Do you think that tool could push through that without breaking? If it could I would buy one.


Does your Giant have A/C? Man what a pleasure and the heat will be nice in dead winter too in this Bobcat I just got. Gonna get a plow for it too .


----------



## tree MDS

Fore!!! 

How we roll, baby!! Lol


----------



## treevet

Nasty crack there. Cabled or not when the crack starts to migrate to the outside of the limb/leader the whole fkn thing can fall off WITHOUT folding off but rather by the bottom just detaching and the whole piece falling to earth like a fkn dart sticking in the ground..danger danger.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Fore!!!
> 
> How we roll, baby!! Lol
> 
> View attachment 906448
> View attachment 906449
> View attachment 906450
> View attachment 906451
> View attachment 906452


"Fore"...golf course work...heart.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, local club in my neighborhood. I used to fish in this river when I was a kid. It’s all nature preserve. Just a nine hole club, but all my customers are members and one of my best friends just got promoted to superintendent or whatever, so is cool. We’re actually set up on the sixth tee with water lines and sprinklers and whatever else down there. See how much destruction we can do getting that beast down today. Lol. Probably not gonna be too pretty.

And yeah, it is hairy. What’re you gonna do, right? No guts, no glory!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Does your Giant have A/C? Man what a pleasure and the heat will be nice in dead winter too in this Bobcat I just got. Gonna get a plow for it too .



It has A/C but it has been out for a year or so (ever since I had the roof panels replaced from the second “incident”. I can just never be without it long enough to get it fixed. Gonna do it this year somehow though! Was really nice.


----------



## tree MDS

Hard core Ash tree.


----------



## tree MDS

The whole works crumpled in the end. Thank god. Still sucked getting it out of there. A few logs/cleanup and plywood tomorrow. Good PR anyway.


----------



## treevet

(PR)...Golfers generally have $. Nastay tree...nice job. Nice notch and back cut.


----------



## mike515

Bought a new 462CM today. Haven't even started it yet. Not sure what I'm going to think about the on/off/choke switch. Sounds like it might either be great or suck big time. 

One thing I noticed today at the saw shop is that every single new saw had air filter covers that had to be taken off with a screw driver instead of the regular knob. I get that the covers come off once in a while on the trim saws where you have about a half a turn on the knob to lock them down. But why do that on the larger saws? It's not that big of a deal but it seems like they must have had a reason to do that.


----------



## treevet

Land Alligator enters country club we are working on...


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> Bought a new 462CM today. Haven't even started it yet. Not sure what I'm going to think about the on/off/choke switch. Sounds like it might either be great or suck big time.
> 
> One thing I noticed today at the saw shop is that every single new saw had air filter covers that had to be taken off with a screw driver instead of the regular knob. I get that the covers come off once in a while on the trim saws where you have about a half a turn on the knob to lock them down. But why do that on the larger saws? It's not that big of a deal but it seems like they must have had a reason to do that.


I HATE the screw drive covers. Mine are all like that.


----------



## mike515

treevet said:


> Land Alligator enters country club we are working on...




I usually add $1000 land alligator charge when I see them. You can never be too safe!


----------



## mikewhite85

Transformed some norway spruce into wood chips. 

Jason is a second year climber. I was out bidding at the time but I heard he went for quite a ride when the ground guy did not "let it run." 

Seeing lots of Rhizospheria Needle cast around here in Norways. Pine Bark Adelgid is making a big comeback too.


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice view of the lake though


----------



## treevet

We planted 10 Bracken Brown Beauty magnolias in a day and a half's work Thu and Fri and netted $5k plus (over $200. per man hour). Nursery loaded all ten 30 gal. 10' trees in my f800 20' flat low boy dump, drove to the job and unloaded them with the Dingo and ball squeezer (beware of the ball squeezer). Dropped the ball squeezer and put on the auger and 36" auger bit and dug all 10 holes in about 2 hours. Replaced auger with the ball squeezer again and took all 10 trees up the grade and centered them over the hole and dropped them in after taking the pot off. 

Pushed the dirt half way full in each hole, watered them to pudding then backed filled the rest of the way and watered again. Built little retention mounds around each planting with the extra dirt then covered the ball tops with degraded wood chips from the lot. Cha ching. Client and neighbors were amazed how it all went down and praised the beauty of the screen planting. We had removed a row of Spruce with needle cast and one with cytospora canker and ground the stumps for a nice pay day the week before.

Cam work a bit shoddy with one hand....


----------



## tree MDS

My new most favoritest part.


----------



## treevet

Nice to have the ground dried out finally.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> We planted 10 Bracken Brown Beauty magnolias in a day and a half's work Thu and Fri and netted $5k plus (over $200. per man hour). Nursery loaded all ten 30 gal. 10' trees in my f800 20' flat low boy dump, drove to the job and unloaded them with the Dingo and ball squeezer (beware of the ball squeezer). Dropped the ball squeezer and put on the auger and 36" auger bit and dug all 10 holes in about 2 hours. Replaced auger with the ball squeezer again and took all 10 trees up the grade and centered them over the hole and dropped them in after taking the pot off.
> 
> Pushed the dirt half way full in each hole, watered them to pudding then backed filled the rest of the way and watered again. Built little retention mounds around each planting with the extra dirt then covered the ball tops with degraded wood chips from the lot. Cha ching. Client and neighbors were amazed how it all went down and praised the beauty of the screen planting. We had removed a row of Spruce with needle cast and one with cytospora canker and ground the stumps for a nice pay day the week before.
> 
> Cam work a bit shoddy with one hand....




Nice job! Just goes to show you don’t have to be light in the loafers to do that sort of work. Good for you!!


----------



## epicklein22

Another crane day, trailer is a little overloaded, but the truck pulled it good. Smoked a twin stem pin oak in a couple hours to start the day and then started a job with a bunch of poplars. That 38 ton altec is so impressive. 4500/5000lbs brush picks are very common.


----------



## epicklein22

First pick of the day. Only a single strap, so it had a little bit of a flip, but we were expecting it. This pick was 3700lbs. My ground guy does cuss in the video, but he’s used to running a 28 ton at his work and picking smaller.


----------



## treevet

pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice job! Just goes to show you don’t have to be light in the loafers to do that sort of work. Good for you!!


And nice to take a break and make serious bank while taking the break. Show off equipment span and have onlookers way impressed to the point they will talk you up. We are the stars around here and everyone knows it. Live right in the middle of town on a hill in an understated house with lawyers, doctors, pilots, judges, company owners all around us. Mansions and old suburban estates around the corners. Next week mostly ash borer treatments making 5 to 10 times more than over bid removals. Cheers.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> pictures or it didn't happen


nevermind...didn't see the vid


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 907131
> Another crane day, trailer is a little overloaded, but the truck pulled it good. Smoked a twin stem pin oak in a couple hours to start the day and then started a job with a bunch of poplars. That 38 ton altec is so impressive. 4500/5000lbs brush picks are very common.


I’m not gonna lie or blow smoke. That’s just bad ass though!!

Good for you! Phil said you were a good dude.


----------



## treevet

Nice but that is just an average pick in most instances. We picked an 8500 lb leader over the house in one of my vids. 5k picks are average with my sub and 50 tonner. You need to get out more Paul.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Nice but that is just an average pick in most instances. We picked an 8500 lb leader over the house in one of my vids. 5k picks are average with my sub and 50 tonner. You need to get out more Paul.



I just liked the trailer overloaded pic. Easy old boy.


----------



## treevet

sooooo....the trailer over load was badass son?


----------



## mikewhite85

more spruce today. And a big arborvitae. Nice easy job for the county.

Blue and white spruce are taking a beating from cytospra and stigmina

My bucket truck is getting lettered. Looking forward to getting it back at the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## mikewhite85

Tight squeeze


----------



## tree MDS

Dumped the log truck, then got set up on a good sized poplar and topped it out. The wood is going to be the real pita. We’ll get her though. Nice view on the lake and how we roll.


----------



## treevet

Did $6k today driving around in A/C in my new F550 with my CA groundman and a case of 4 mil Mauget imicide and an 18 volt Dewalt drill. That is how we roll. We often do over $6k with this drop dead gorgeous hunk of spray rig as well. Nobody else smart enough to do this schit I guess. But we also do the most difficult and dangerous removals in the history of tree work in our spare time when called on.


----------



## motorhead99999

Went fishing well actually been fishing all week


----------



## treebilly

motorhead99999 said:


> Went fishing well actually been fishing all week View attachment 907938


I liked this but really wanted to dislike this jealousy


----------



## treevet

Just showing the differences in tree services and mixing things up a bit. What is it that you dislike? Let's talk about it.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Did $6k today driving around in A/C in my new F550 with my CA groundman and a case of 4 mil Mauget imicide and an 18 volt Dewalt drill. That is how we roll. We often do over $6k with this drop dead gorgeous hunk of spray rig as well. Nobody else smart enough to do this schit I guess. But we also do the most difficult and dangerous removals in the history of tree work in our spare time when called on.
> 
> View attachment 907935
> View attachment 907936


I've messed with Mauget capsules a bit. I'm always struggling with uptake. How long for the tree to take it? Transpiration is nice this time of year. 

What are you spraying?


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruning, cabling, and removals today. Also got the bucket truck back!


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> I've messed with Mauget capsules a bit. I'm always struggling with uptake. How long for the tree to take it? Transpiration is nice this time of year.
> 
> What are you spraying?


They are the BEST Mike as you can nail the tree and move on unlike other systems...come back later and pull injectors. The liquid DIVES out of the compressed injectors and if all doesn't come out you angle the tubes so the rest gravity feeds. Been waiting for the temps to get over 75, sunny day leaves mature, larvae active at first bloom of Robinia or Black locust and it is time. Must be done right so EVERY injector is seated right and white xylem is drawn by a brand new sharp drill bit the correct size supplied in box when you buy a case of Imicide for EAB or other material.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Pruning, cabling, and removals today. Also got the bucket truck back!
> View attachment 907952
> 
> View attachment 907953
> 
> View attachment 907954
> 
> View attachment 907955
> 
> View attachment 907956


Trunk/s look like shagbark and limb on ground Linden?


----------



## treevet

How to get some lift on a limb being lowered without getting suckered into buying a GRCS (Great Rigging Control System) at over $2k...

Go to a tree trunk (or your truck) near the tree you are working on and install an anchor/choker.
Extend a come a long all the way out and attach it to the anchor.
Attach a porty to the other end of the come a long and wrap your lowering line around (and lock it off on the ears) AFTER pre tensioning the piece...after running it thru a 
a pulley ...installed over the piece to tip tie it for lift. But first...

Attach an anchor to the base of the tree you are lowering in and install a pulley on the base and run that lowering line thru it (snatch block pulley will open up to install the line without threading it).
We now have 2 mechanical advantages.
Crank up the come a long and the piece tip will easily rise up just like it would with the GRCS.

After the limb is cut off and time to lower, just release the locks on the lowering line at the porty and lower it from there with whatever friction necessary left on the porty.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Trunk/s look like shagbark and limb on ground Linden?



Looks more like regular old poplar to me, Doc.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> How to get some lift on a limb being lowered without getting suckered into buying a GRCS (Great Rigging Control System) at over $2k...
> 
> Go to a tree trunk (or your truck) near the tree you are working on and install an anchor/choker.
> Extend a come a long all the way out and attach it to the anchor.
> Attach a porty to the other end of the come a long and wrap your lowering line around (and lock it off on the ears) AFTER pre tensioning the piece...after running it thru a
> a pulley ...installed over the piece to tip tie it for lift. But first...
> 
> Attach an anchor to the base of the tree you are lowering in and install a pulley on the base and run that lowering line thru it (snatch block pulley will open up to install the line without threading it).
> We now have 2 mechanical advantages.
> Crank up the come a long and the piece tip will easily rise up just like it would with the GRCS.
> 
> After the limb is cut off and time to lower, just release the locks on the lowering line at the porty and lower it from there with whatever friction necessary left on the porty.



Sounds remarkably simple. Lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Sounds remarkably simple. Lol


maybe I over 'splained it lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> maybe I over 'splained it lol.



Lol. Yeah, I like “wrap rope around grcs, turn handle”.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Trunk/s look like shagbark and limb on ground Linden?


We were using the hickory as an anchor for the zip line for a poplar.

I wish I hadn't forgotten to bring my GRCS!


----------



## treevet

I would demolish that thing within a month of buying it at $3,000. with tax and shipping (?) with blowing out big wood. I like to take me shots and I am not gonna un install and re install that thing more than once. https://sherrilltree.com/good-rigging-control-system/


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> We were using the hickory as an anchor for the zip line for a poplar.
> 
> I wish I hadn't forgotten to bring my GRCS!
> View attachment 907989


My bad...poplar. Kinda looks like Linden tho.


----------



## tree MDS

Sweet. Loaded up and hauled out.


----------



## mike515

I talked to Good Time Charlie today. He told me "his guys" are "just sooo tired of working on dead ash trees". It's all they do!! I didn't say much but I was thinking....none of you guys had ever even ran a saw before September of last year so I'm not sure how you are burned out on anything. I'm over these guys.


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> I talked to Good Time Charlie today. He told me "his guys" are "just sooo tired of working on dead ash trees". It's all they do!! I didn't say much but I was thinking....none of you guys had ever even ran a saw before September of last year so I'm not sure how you are burned out on anything. I'm over these guys.



It really is too much sometimes. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

GTC is riding high. The New Yorkers have invaded. Apparently they rake now too because I haven’t been able to even get a rake at the local hardware store. Plenty of $800 Yeti coolers though. There’s gay pride signs on front lawns “everyone is welcome here”. I mean who cares!!?? I’ve never seen people so bored and useless. I miss the old days.,

Just some random observations..


----------



## treevet

My town is still covered in all the signs too. Leftists came in and took over local city council the election before the sham national steal and changed the sign laws in a secret vote from only 2 signs, 3'x3', must be relevant to the election and only 30 days before election and removed the DAY AFTER election to ...any number of signs, any time, any content, any size. Who gives a fk what these pervs do in their bedroom in the dark of night?


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> I talked to Good Time Charlie today. He told me "his guys" are "just sooo tired of working on dead ash trees". It's all they do!! I didn't say much but I was thinking....none of you guys had ever even ran a saw before September of last year so I'm not sure how you are burned out on anything. I'm over these guys.


This is how GTC generally operates...bass ackwards...


----------



## motorhead99999

treebilly said:


> I liked this but really wanted to dislike this jealousy


My buddy that was fishing with me left a couple days early so didn’t get a lot of pictures of the good fish. Caught a bunch of 4 lb range smallmouth. Some nice large mouth. And limited out everyday on 12-13” crappies. Been doing this fishing trip for 20 years with the same group of 6 guys including my dad.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> My town is still covered in all the signs too. Leftists came in and took over local city council the election before the sham national steal and changed the sign laws in a secret vote from only 2 signs, 3'x3', must be relevant to the election and only 30 days before election and removed the DAY AFTER election to ...any number of signs, any time, any content, any size. Who gives a fk what these pervs do in their bedroom in the dark of night?


----------



## mike515

treevet said:


> This is how GTC generally operates...bass ackwards...



Yeah...I've had a few calls from them wanting to buy equipment from me. I've had guys want to rent equipment from me. I had one guy call earlier this week who told me he was just starting out and he realized he "bit off more than he can chew" and he wanted me to give him a price to clean up the train wreck he bombed into this yard. Nope.....to all of them. And the last guy who bit off more than he could chew? I bid that job and gave them a great price. They picked this other guy. Why should I bail either of them out? I didn't. But if I would have.....I would have charged much more than my original bid to clean up that sh*t show.


----------



## treevet

motorhead99999 said:


> My buddy that was fishing with me left a couple days early so didn’t get a lot of pictures of the good fish. Caught a bunch of 4 lb range smallmouth. Some nice large mouth. And limited out everyday on 12-13” crappies. Been doing this fishing trip for 20 years with the same group of 6 guys including my dad.


Looks like you got a nice Northern in the pict (not a musky I don't think).


----------



## tree MDS

I snagged a nice job from some mongrel GTC’s earlier. Three 85’ to 90’ maples they probably would’ve had to climb due to location and their 45 - 50’ little bucket’s reach. Got more money and should be able to get all three from one setup with the Omme off to the side and chipper pushed right into a sweet spot (on plywood, of course) with the Super-Giant. Like taking candy from a beginner... I mean baby. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

What are GTCs? You mean "bucket babies"?

We just launched our new website. www.treemasterllc.com. It's much improved from our old one. If you guys ever need a new website I highly recommend enter.net. They do quite a few tree company websites


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> What are GTCs? You mean "bucket babies"?
> 
> We just launched our new website. www.treemasterllc.com. It's much improved from our old one. If you guys ever need a new website I highly recommend enter.net. They do quite a few tree company websites



Golly gee, man, try and keep up. It’s a reference to all these good times start ups out there these days. I think it was vet that called them sunny day tree services a while back. Same thing.

As far as the bucket baby thing goes, I’m not sure why anyone would want to climb a tree if they could do it with hydraulics... unless maybe to saw twigs and install wires (but really not feeling that)... or crane work. It’s called progress.. evolution, whatever. Heck, I guess I’m a bucket baby lol. With 375k in the most bad ass state of the art aerial lifts at my disposal, you betcha!!

Nice website!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Golly gee, man, try and keep up. It’s a reference to all these good times start ups out there these days. I think it was vet that called them sunny day tree services a while back. Same thing.
> 
> As far as the bucket baby thing goes, I’m not sure why anyone would want to climb a tree if they could do it with hydraulics... unless maybe to saw twigs and install wires (but really not feeling that)... or crane work. It’s called progress.. evolution, whatever. Heck, I guess I’m a bucket baby lol. With 375k in the most bad ass state of the art aerial lifts at my disposal, you betcha!!
> 
> Nice website!


There is no question you have amazing equipment but does the Altec ever get to go out?. Would like to see some picts and specs on that. Bet you miss that 65' 4x4 Altec puddle jumper you sold (Stubbs) sometimes just because of how tight they are and short turning radius. I have a 75' Teco (long wheel base) but my 65' Altec puddle jumper handles just about anything...then the Teco goes out or climb off the crane up to 150' with jib if nec. and it also has a bucket attachment without controls but we use the headsets and pedestal controls sometimes . But you got that spider lift with 90'. What gets your Altec out of the lot at 75' reach?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Golly gee, man, try and keep up. It’s a reference to all these good times start ups out there these days. I think it was vet that called them sunny day tree services a while back. Same thing.
> 
> As far as the bucket baby thing goes, I’m not sure why anyone would want to climb a tree if they could do it with hydraulics... unless maybe to saw twigs and install wires (but really not feeling that)... or crane work. It’s called progress.. evolution, whatever. Heck, I guess I’m a bucket baby lol. With 375k in the most bad ass state of the art aerial lifts at my disposal, you betcha!!
> 
> Nice website!





mikewhite85 said:


> What are GTCs? You mean "bucket babies"?
> 
> We just launched our new website. www.treemasterllc.com. It's much improved from our old one. If you guys ever need a new website I highly recommend enter.net. They do quite a few tree company websites


I think you have a nice site but imo a bit misleading to say you are studying for the BCMA and your helpers are studying for CA. Maybe just list it when you all got it ? Seems to carry more "integrity" as you list as a main component of your business.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> There is no question you have amazing equipment but does the Altec ever get to go out?. Would like to see some picts and specs on that. Bet you miss that 65' 4x4 Altec puddle jumper you sold (Stubbs) sometimes just because of how tight they are and short turning radius. I have a 75' Teco (long wheel base) but my 65' Altec puddle jumper handles just about anything...then the Teco goes out or climb off the crane up to 150' with jib if nec. and it also has a bucket attachment without controls but we use the headsets and pedestal controls sometimes . But you got that spider lift with 90'. What gets your Altec out of the lot at 75' reach?



Newer bucket is a terex, Dave. You nailed it though, unfortunately it sits a lot. We use it whenever we can because it’s so nice and fast compared to the lift. Sometimes I just use it to tow things. It’s got a 330hp Cummins and 6:18 gears with the Allison 3500 RDS, so it tows pretty good. I’m thinking my next move is going to be training a guy to run the lift and bucket so we can use both at once. Sort of a prelude to being able to split into two crews when needed. But I like the idea of one super-crew that can split up. If things get slower again just consolidate back into one crew. That’s the eventual plan in my mind anyway. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I was just thinking about Stubs this morning, how I miss flying that truck. It was only a 60 footer, but it kicked some tree ass in its day lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I think you have a nice site but imo a bit misleading to say you are studying for the BCMA and your helpers are studying for CA. Maybe just list it when you all got it ? Seems to carry more "integrity" as you list as a main component of your business.


 
Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I was just thinking about Stubs this morning, how I miss flying that truck. It was only a 60 footer, but it kicked some tree ass in its day lol.


65' W ht.? Stubbs was a celebrity on ASite lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> 65' W ht.? Stubbs was a celebrity on ASite lol.


 
It was a 55’ boom, I think I could cut at 62’ on my tippy toes because it was so jacked lol.


----------



## treevet

I was called by a wealthy lady in my town recently. She kissed my ass endlessly on the phone and when I got there. Must have been some bridge talk or cocktail party talk about us. Get there and she is telling me about this tree company and that company while asking for MY opinion. She currently has 4 tree companies working on her property and 4 landscape companies. One, the largest and oldest tree co. in Cinci, 3rd generation, went ballistic when he saw a couple of 4x4 inch wounds on the trunk of her giant oak from a mower, over her house and said she "needed to remove it immediately". She said the guy, 40 ish son of original owner, then called her daughter (to squeal on her about it) who happened to have just bought the richest guy in Cincinnati's (Carl Linder) mansioned estate (big fkn shmeal). Squealed on her mom. What a major league deusche! 

I worked on her property for 20 years before her big fat snooty dumb ass bought it.

Anyway she has trees to plant, she has a limb another tree co is coming to remove next week...she points out deadwood in a weeping beech. "Will you come out and take it out?"...."noooo thanks Lady, why not have the guy that is coming out next week remove it". Man!!! Some of these prima donnas deserve GTC's lol.


----------



## mike515

I had a guy call me about a split maple in his back yard. It's in the back corner and hanging over some utility lines that run along the back of the property. Can't get a truck back there. He was out of state at the time but I went and took a look and left him a couple of messages but he never called back. I noticed last week that someone cut off everything except for the leads that are hanging over the lines (with a large crack in the trunk). They basically took the 3/4 of the tree that they could drop in the yard.

Just happened to drive by this afternoon. It's still the same. Now what are you guys going to do?  Maybe they gave up.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Golly gee, man, try and keep up. It’s a reference to all these good times start ups out there these days. I think it was vet that called them sunny day tree services a while back. Same thing.
> 
> As far as the bucket baby thing goes, I’m not sure why anyone would want to climb a tree if they could do it with hydraulics... unless maybe to saw twigs and install wires (but really not feeling that)... or crane work. It’s called progress.. evolution, whatever. Heck, I guess I’m a bucket baby lol. With 375k in the most bad ass state of the art aerial lifts at my disposal, you betcha!!
> 
> Nice website!


Oh you're no bucket baby! You've earned your right to it.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> I think you have a nice site but imo a bit misleading to say you are studying for the BCMA and your helpers are studying for CA.  Maybe just list it when you all got it ? Seems to carry more "integrity" as you list as a main component of your business.


I appreciate the constructive criticism. I had the BCMA exam ready to go for this spring but I postponed it because the season turned into a zoo. I'll have the website folks take that part off until I take the exam in the winter.


----------



## motorhead99999

treevet said:


> Looks like you got a nice Northern in the pict (not a musky I don't think).


Ya it’s a northern. Caught a couple in the 34” range. Had a Muskie grab a small crappie while I was reeling it in. Not a chance of catching it on a 7’ ultralight lol


----------



## treevet

motorhead99999 said:


> Ya it’s a northern. Caught a couple in the 34” range. Had a Muskie grab a small crappie while I was reeling it in. Not a chance of catching it on a 7’ ultralight lol


Try a big chrome one of these (canadian wiggler) for Musky and Pike sometime....


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Golly gee, man, try and keep up. It’s a reference to all these good times start ups out there these days. I think it was vet that called them sunny day tree services a while back. Same thing.
> 
> As far as the bucket baby thing goes, I’m not sure why anyone would want to climb a tree if they could do it with hydraulics... unless maybe to saw twigs and install wires (but really not feeling that)... or crane work. It’s called progress.. evolution, whatever. Heck, I guess I’m a bucket baby lol. With 375k in the most bad ass state of the art aerial lifts at my disposal, you betcha!!
> 
> Nice website!



I climb a lot more than use the bucket when I can rig large pieces. My back has been killing me working out of the bucket so I climb more now.


----------



## tree MDS

This would be some good climbing for you non bucket queens. Lol.


----------



## treevet

Is there a grapple that opens to pick up a 5' dial log or larger? One I got doesn't nor do I think this one does...I guess a root grapple is the one like on my tx1000 dingo...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> This would be some good climbing for you non bucket queens. Lol.
> View attachment 908953
> View attachment 908955
> View attachment 908956
> View attachment 908957
> View attachment 908963
> 
> View attachment 908958


I'd climb that beyotch with my wraptor...still plenty of bark on it.


----------



## epicklein22

Today consisted of a large, stone dead Austrian pine in the morning and a couple larger blue spruce for the afternoon (pictured). It’s really a shame how much the various diseases/fungus have decimated these species. A couple years ago it was a ton of Austrian removals, now it’s mostly blue spruce.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> It was a 55’ boom, I think I could cut at 62’ on my tippy toes because it was so jacked lol.


That truck was a nice setup...Super nimble and looked beastly. I’ve resisted buy a bucket over the years, but I think that’s gonna be my next purchase. Definitely want a rear mount. I always liked the older international’s with the ALC booms. Tough as nails setup.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Is there a grapple that opens to pick up a 5' dial log or larger? One I got doesn't nor do I think this one does...I guess a root grapple is the one like on my tx1000 dingo...



We always found it easier to use regular forks or the crane to move the big pieces. You’re not gonna be able to pick up a very long piece if it’s 5’ diameter.


----------



## treevet

Austrian pines are the mutts of the landscape the last 15 or 20 years. Diplodia or tip blight and wilt get every one around here. Can't even buy them in a nursery anymore and rightly so..


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> We always found it easier to use regular forks or the crane to move the big pieces. You’re not gonna be able to pick up a very long piece if it’s 5’ diameter.


True...I just boomed about 10 over 4' plus dia stems today into the back of my lot as they were all kinda in the way from 3 big $10k takedowns last month or 2. Bet they weigh around 4k at least at 7' plus length. Didn't have my portable ball scale on. 

If I had to I'd cut them in half to get them in the truck or dump trailer with the Bobcat on a job,. Be quicker than setting up the crane if not already on the job me thinks. Maybe it is forks I need and then I can move big tree balls for planting if they squeeze also.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> That truck was a nice setup...Super nimble and looked beastly. I’ve resisted buy a bucket over the years, but I think that’s gonna be my next purchase. Definitely want a rear mount. I always liked the older international’s with the ALC booms. Tough as nails setup.


I got that same truck in a '11 International 7400 (been all corrected) 65'wh Altec, diesel 4x4 with 2 winches.  I adore it. Stubbs' first cousin.


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned a big norway today. You can see my guy way up there. He's loving the zigzag plus with chicane. The other prefers the comforts of the bucket!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Pruned a big norway today. You can see my guy way up there. He's loving the zigzag plus with chicane. The other prefers the comforts of the bucket!
> View attachment 908976



Omg,,, did you get all the deadwood!!!??


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Omg,,, did you get all the deadwood!!!??


The major stuff.


----------



## gorman

Spent the day clearing deadwood from trees overhanging trails at a YMCA summer camp. Probably went up 20 trees. Some had more moving around than others. 
The grounds keeper loves free wood so I was told to leave everything where it lays. [emoji2151]
The back feels great btw.


----------



## mikewhite85

Underbid removal job with about 50 spruce. Tomorrow is day 2. Good lesson in humility! 

What are some of your guys' "underbid" stories?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Underbid removal job with about 50 spruce. Tomorrow is day 2. Good lesson in humility!
> 
> What are some of your guys' "underbid" stories?



You’re just now having your first underbid?? Aww. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Underbid removal job with about 50 spruce. Tomorrow is day 2. Good lesson in humility!
> 
> What are some of your guys' "underbid" stories?



Are your guys getting burned out on taking down dead ash trees yet?


----------



## treevet

The good news is the longer you are in the majority of your bids are overbids...and you get most of em anyway.


----------



## treevet

Not as easy to see as I thought it would be but there are probably a thousand cicadas in the pear tree in front of my boom and thousands of cicadas in the immediate area and this is only just the beginning. How do I know? I lived thru the 17 year cicada 17 years ago. You can hear the drone of them over the bucket engine and the mower dudes and it is shocking the volume and again...only just the beginning. It will increase to the end in late Aug.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> You’re just now having your first underbid?? Aww. Lol.



HAHA the first one of 2021 anyway.


----------



## motorhead99999

treevet said:


> Try a big chrome one of these (canadian wiggler) for Musky and Pike sometime....View attachment 908800


Use to use flat fish which look real similar to that for lake and brown trout on downriggers or leaded line a lot. I haven’t been trolling for Lakers in a couple years now.


----------



## mike515

Did an estimate yesterday for about $4k. Some other guy told them it would be $10k which was way too high for the job. We ended up not getting the job because we can't get there fast enough for a construction job to move forward. But the guy told me he liked me a lot more than the other guys and sensed the expertise in my voice. So he asked me about some trimming on some other trees. I told him we would do it by the hour and it may take a couple of hours. He said that was fine and to just plan on having the crew there for a full day.....he said he has plenty to keep them busy. So I didn't get the original job but he basically invented a new job because he likes me. 

I told my son about it today and he said "Call him back and tell him we will be there next week to do the other job for $9K!"


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. I probably would’ve been along the same lines as your son’s thinking. Even $8500 if it’s really easy money.

Maybe $8800 with dumping fees if a grapple truck job.


----------



## treevet

I like to put $75. on the end of every bid. It doesn't sound like a used car sale at 90 or 99 but they add up over days, weeks and years and likely you won't lose a bid over 75. OCD maybe


----------



## tree MDS

$1500 a month!!


----------



## mike515

Just got a phone call from the son of a close friend. I trained him about 25 years ago. He's one of my best friends. We worked on countless tough jobs together. He's basically retired from tree work but still does all of our stump grinding for us. He still does some farming and he called me yesterday to ask me if I could take care of the cows/farm if he went out of town this weekend for a ride with some other friends. He is a very experienced motorcycle rider but he had an accident. We don't know if he hit a deer or laid his bike down to miss a deer but I know he had a high speed accident, he was "life flighted", his skull is fractured, his brain is swollen, he has a bunch of broken bones and bruised and damaged organs....not to mention road rash. 

I don't even know why I'm yelling you guys this except for that I don't know who else to tell. I don't want to tell our guys until I can tell them in person. He's the kind of guy who we all wish we had 10 of working for us every day and just 1 of him hanging out with you on the weekend. He's the guy who laughs at all of his own jokes before he gets done telling them. I can say so much about him.

I don't know if you guys believe in prayer and I don't know if I do either.....but if you do....this guy is worth keeping around. I'm having a really hard time with this.


----------



## treevet

REALLY sorry to hear Mike. I do absolutely 100% believe in the power of prayer. I will say a prayer for him. Sounds like a great guy.

I had a bad one, my 3rd motorcycle accident, a couple of years ago and the helmet saved my life, besides getting busted up many other places and a concussion and dizzy spells every time I bent over for months. So much fun..but so dangerous. Helmet hit on pavement on both sides, the back, the top and front, face shield broke and knocked out 3 teeth. The helmet strap cut a gash in my neck that took a dozen stitches..but it stayed on. Almost bit my tongue in half and had my left quad detach from my knee, bad road rash as him and I tumbled down the road with our bikes flipping over and over as well. Got rear ended by a guy I was riding with that worked for me.

I still ride but alone, not at night (I hit a deer years ago) and a bit more carefully.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> $1500 a month!!


$18000 / year


----------



## tree MDS

Really sorry to hear about your friend, Mike! I know how tough it is when someone close to you gets hurt like that.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> $18000 / year



This year I've pretty much thrown the old numbers out the window and am bidding more from experience and what I feel the job is worth. But also aiming for higher numbers in the back of my head at the same time. So far it seems to be working. Of course these are extraordinary times and what works now might not work as well when things settle back down to normal. I guess we'll cross that bridge when it comes, as the saying goes. 

One thing is for sure, the older I get and the more I see, the more I think tree work (real tree work) should be as expensive as possible. Our time and commitment to one of the most dangerous (not to mention expensive) jobs is worth it. It's become a very technical thing, this tree working.


----------



## treevet

If you are getting or have too much work on the books BAM!!!! Price hike time! If you gouge em on a huge bid and when you leave they are smiling and promise they will recommend you and call you back...you did good.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> This year I've pretty much thrown the old numbers out the window and am bidding more from experience and what I feel the job is worth. But also aiming for higher numbers in the back of my head at the same time. So far it seems to be working. Of course these are extraordinary times and what works now might not work as well when things settle back down to normal. I guess we'll cross that bridge when it comes, as the saying goes.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the older I get and the more I see, the more I think tree work (real tree work) should be as expensive as possible. Our time and commitment to one of the most dangerous (not to mention expensive) jobs is worth it. It's become a very technical thing, this tree working.


You would think tree work would get top dollar. Just way too much overhead to show up for a days pay. Doesn’t work like that though. Way too many guys doing it and if people get multiple bids, forget about it. 
Side note also, a new diesel Morbark 1821is $94,000. Add sales tax and finance, the chipper is well north of $100k. Wtf . Something has to give


----------



## capetrees

mike515 said:


> Just got a phone call from the son of a close friend. I trained him about 25 years ago. He's one of my best friends. We worked on countless tough jobs together. He's basically retired from tree work but still does all of our stump grinding for us. He still does some farming and he called me yesterday to ask me if I could take care of the cows/farm if he went out of town this weekend for a ride with some other friends. He is a very experienced motorcycle rider but he had an accident. We don't know if he hit a deer or laid his bike down to miss a deer but I know he had a high speed accident, he was "life flighted", his skull is fractured, his brain is swollen, he has a bunch of broken bones and bruised and damaged organs....not to mention road rash.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm yelling you guys this except for that I don't know who else to tell. I don't want to tell our guys until I can tell them in person. He's the kind of guy who we all wish we had 10 of working for us every day and just 1 of him hanging out with you on the weekend. He's the guy who laughs at all of his own jokes before he gets done telling them. I can say so much about him.
> 
> I don't know if you guys believe in prayer and I don't know if I do either.....but if you do....this guy is worth keeping around. I'm having a really hard time with this.


Happened around here a couple of weeks ago to a good friend too, similar situation. Guy pulled out on front of him, over the hood he goes, tumbling down the road and the helmet flew off. He ended up with broken facial bones, swollen brain, broken limbs, internal damage, road rash everywhere and also airlifted. If it's any help, this guy has been getting better every day and looks like a pretty good recovery.

Here's hoping your friend pulls through too.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> Just got a phone call from the son of a close friend. I trained him about 25 years ago. He's one of my best friends. We worked on countless tough jobs together. He's basically retired from tree work but still does all of our stump grinding for us. He still does some farming and he called me yesterday to ask me if I could take care of the cows/farm if he went out of town this weekend for a ride with some other friends. He is a very experienced motorcycle rider but he had an accident. We don't know if he hit a deer or laid his bike down to miss a deer but I know he had a high speed accident, he was "life flighted", his skull is fractured, his brain is swollen, he has a bunch of broken bones and bruised and damaged organs....not to mention road rash.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm yelling you guys this except for that I don't know who else to tell. I don't want to tell our guys until I can tell them in person. He's the kind of guy who we all wish we had 10 of working for us every day and just 1 of him hanging out with you on the weekend. He's the guy who laughs at all of his own jokes before he gets done telling them. I can say so much about him.
> 
> I don't know if you guys believe in prayer and I don't know if I do either.....but if you do....this guy is worth keeping around. I'm having a really hard time with this.



Praying for you and your friend, Mike. I'm sorry to hear. Sounds really rough. 

Thanks for sharing on the forum. A big part of the shock/grieving process is just being able to share it with others. Glad to listen. Please keep us updated.


----------



## treevet

Yes please keep us posted and thanks for thinking enough of your friends on this forum to share. We should be as family on here. Take care of yourself during this.


----------



## treevet

I know I have been a handful in the past. I got booted from AS for life I thought when I told Darrin he was MB's ***** while fighting with MB (RIP) and apologies to Darrin (and to you all). I was having some bad difficulties with PTSD from Viet Nam then and the VA just threw big bottles of anxiety pills at me. Turns out one is worse off WITH the pills when they wear off (which is multiple times daily) than without them. Went cold turkey on them about 3 plus years or more ago. Been sober from drinking etc. for about 30 years now but slipped up on them. Hey they were prescribed as meds :-(

So bottom line...I am not that guy anymore and I feel really bad for Mike and want to get to know you all better so we can support each other like we should Mike when he looks to us for support in times like this. Nuff said.


----------



## epicklein22

mike515 said:


> Just got a phone call from the son of a close friend. I trained him about 25 years ago. He's one of my best friends. We worked on countless tough jobs together. He's basically retired from tree work but still does all of our stump grinding for us. He still does some farming and he called me yesterday to ask me if I could take care of the cows/farm if he went out of town this weekend for a ride with some other friends. He is a very experienced motorcycle rider but he had an accident. We don't know if he hit a deer or laid his bike down to miss a deer but I know he had a high speed accident, he was "life flighted", his skull is fractured, his brain is swollen, he has a bunch of broken bones and bruised and damaged organs....not to mention road rash.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm yelling you guys this except for that I don't know who else to tell. I don't want to tell our guys until I can tell them in person. He's the kind of guy who we all wish we had 10 of working for us every day and just 1 of him hanging out with you on the weekend. He's the guy who laughs at all of his own jokes before he gets done telling them. I can say so much about him.
> 
> I don't know if you guys believe in prayer and I don't know if I do either.....but if you do....this guy is worth keeping around. I'm having a really hard time with this.


Hang in there Mike; I hope your friend finds the strength to pull through and I wish him a speedy recovery.

Life can really throw some curveballs and challenges in front of you. I lost one of my childhood friends at 25. That was a tough one to process and was such a surreal moment being a pallbearer for someone my own age.


----------



## mike515

Thanks for the kind thoughts, words and prayers. He's hanging in there right now. He's in a medically induced coma. He had surgery yesterday to reduce the swelling on his brain. I told some of our guys about it today. We will keep the farm going and I will cover whatever payments need to be paid so he won't default on any loans. I don't know if life gets harder as you get older but it changes. I know that he was one of us and we have good people. I am happy that our people and family are willing to step up. For myself....I'm going to be a farmer for a while.


----------



## tree MDS

I lost my brother and my best friend in an alcohol related car accident 28 years ago. My friend was driving. He was 20 at the time and my brother had just turned 25 a few days earlier. I was 20 or 21. I got through it all somehow but it wasn’t easy. Time really does heal... or at least compartmentalize.


----------



## mike515

The magical cow kingdom.

We need to establish some ground rules here. Rule #1: No face kisses! Not even a quick one that you're trying to sneak in when I'm not looking.


----------



## treevet

Me just trying out the Bobcat made grapple my neighbor sold me for $700. for the first time. My employee has about 10 hr. on it and he will be running it 90% of the time. Just needs some paint and I need more than a couple of hrs. I got on the machine...Dingo and grapple will work well with it me thinks. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_C...8E5nbm3eHBYQHatqIc23P4XrMABC5XWkWPl8DvgsDas1A


----------



## tree MDS

I was just out looking at a good sized tree job. The lady says “all these Brown Ash have to go... this brown ash over here, blah, blah, blah”. I told her there was no such thing as a brown ash and she says “why is everybody calling them brown ash?”. I said I don’t know but they’re white ash. lol. She went around and kept calling them brown ash, which bothered me every time, but whatever.

I looked it up and apparently we have black ash (Fraxinus nigra) (as well as the most common white and the occasional green, which I do see once in a while) that people have called brown if you’re in Maine or whatever (according to the internet). We’re not in Maine and as far as the MDS is concerned there’s no such thing as a brown ash. I would like to be able to identify a black ash before they’re all gone however.

Anybody have anything called a brown ash in their neck of the woods? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Fraxinus brownus?


----------



## treevet

No brown here. We got white, green (eab loves them most) and we got blue ash (really). We even have a town called Blue Ash. 





__





blue ash - Google Search






www.google.com





But mostly we got DRY ash.


----------



## gorman

The ash trees leaf out right now are pretty sparse. Sapwood tunnels must have started. It’s gonna hit the fan next year.


----------



## treevet

big $ treating ash with easy to use Mauget.


----------



## treevet




----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


>




It is like you, Dave, “one tough animal”!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> It is like you, Dave, “one tough animal”!


takes one...to know one


----------



## bck

Where do you live ? 


gorman said:


> The ash trees leaf out right now are pretty sparse. Sapwood tunnels must have started. It’s gonna hit the fan next year


----------



## mikewhite85

Day 3 of a 60 tree removal job. That silver maple is the last one still standing. We were rained out on Friday so unfortunately had to leave it over the long weekend. Looking forward to having this one done.


----------



## gorman

bck said:


> Where do you live ?



Rhode Island


----------



## bck

gorman said:


> Rhode Island


If they just started to turn, I’m moving to Rhode Island


----------



## mike515

If anyone wants to know....my friend who wrecked his bike seems to be doing a little better. He's eating a little bit, he's walking around just a bit and he doesn't want pain meds (not surprised....he's a tough old tree guy). He's had a major head trauma. He remembers Easter but doesn't seem to remember much about the last few weeks. It sounds like he's making some good steps in the right direction though. I am now a farmer!  

And I bought another crane today so I'm kind of stoked about that. A little bigger than the one we have right now. I had an option to buy a bigger one but I've never used one that big and I just am not sure how you can set something like that up in a small area.


----------



## mike515

And I wasn't making the laughing face about his situation. I'm dead serious about that. I was laughing more about the cows and how I'm suddenly thrown into taking care of the farm.


----------



## tree MDS

How big a crane did you get? Pics? Congratulations!


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> If anyone wants to know....my friend who wrecked his bike seems to be doing a little better. He's eating a little bit, he's walking around just a bit and he doesn't want pain meds (not surprised....he's a tough old tree guy). He's had a major head trauma. He remembers Easter but doesn't seem to remember much about the last few weeks. It sounds like he's making some good steps in the right direction though. I am now a farmer!
> 
> And I bought another crane today so I'm kind of stoked about that. A little bigger than the one we have right now. I had an option to buy a bigger one but I've never used one that big and I just am not sure how you can set something like that up in a small area.


That's really good news. Last we heard he was put in a medically induced coma. Great news!


----------



## treevet

A typical scene here, cicada casings...


----------



## capetrees

mike515 said:


> If anyone wants to know....my friend who wrecked his bike seems to be doing a little better. He's eating a little bit, he's walking around just a bit and he doesn't want pain meds (not surprised....he's a tough old tree guy). He's had a major head trauma. He remembers Easter but doesn't seem to remember much about the last few weeks. It sounds like he's making some good steps in the right direction though. I am now a farmer!
> 
> And I bought another crane today so I'm kind of stoked about that. A little bigger than the one we have right now. I had an option to buy a bigger one but I've never used one that big and I just am not sure how you can set something like that up in a small area.


No pain meds is a good idea. My kid just went through a broken ankle and they gave him a bunch of oxy's. He knew they were bad. EVERYONE knew they are bad. He did have to use them but for three days only and then worked through the pain. The pain tells you where the issues are and what needs to be fixed. the meds cover it up.

Good to hear he's up and walking. Not so much for my friend yet but better every day.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> A typical scene here, cicada casings...View attachment 910256


gotta smell bad.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> How big a crane did you get? Pics? Congratulations!



113' Terex. The other one I was thinking about was bigger but the foot print seemed like it would take up half a city block so I passed on that one.


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> 113' Terex. The other one I was thinking about was bigger but the foot print seemed like it would take up half a city block so I passed on that one.


32 ton? Cab?


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> A typical scene here, cicada casings...View attachment 910256


WHOA!!


----------



## gorman

bck said:


> If they just started to turn, I’m moving to Rhode Island



We really don’t have many ash trees. Mostly in the southern part. There are some around that are five foot diameter and 100’ tall


----------



## treevet

Those are Treevet's trees around here $.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> We really don’t have many ash trees. Mostly in the southern part. There are some around that are five foot diameter and 100’ tall


Hey Gorman...first of all what is your first name? I have known it many times and forgot it. Lucky I can still remember my own at my age. Second did you ever get that Akimbo dialed in as much as you wanted before it crapped out on you? Could you bale out on it from the top? Did you ever run it DDRT? What was your rope and what were the top and bottom numbers you settled on? I just cannot get it where I want it. Thanks


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Hey Gorman...first of all what is your first name? I have known it many times and forgot it. Lucky I can still remember my own at my age. Second did you ever get that Akimbo dialed in as much as you wanted before it crapped out on you? Could you bale out on it from the top? Did you ever run it DDRT? What was your rope and what were the top and bottom numbers you settled on? I just cannot get it where I want it. Thanks



My first name’s John. I started on blue moon and it didn’t work well. I then switched to xstatic on the lowest or second to lowest friction setting and it worked perfectly for about a year. The was all strictly single line work. After it wore out I hung it up.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> My first name’s John. I started on blue moon and it didn’t work well. I then switched to xstatic on the lowest or second to lowest friction setting and it worked perfectly for about a year. The was all strictly single line work. After it wore out I hung it up.


What did it do in wearing out? Bollard/s eroded from friction?


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> What did it do in wearing out? Bollard/s eroded from friction?



Just eroded from friction. Exactly. 
It just got to the point where there wasn’t a setting that worked on the device. Either there’s was too much friction or not enough so it crept. I threw it the “I’ll get to it later” pile.


----------



## tree MDS

I think Dave asked for bucket pics and was wondering what gets it out these days. Job like this where you need the speed and a lot of rotating to drop zone. I’ll never get rid of this thing. I had the lift tucked up in the front right corner of house too. We whacked out a little clear the Norway maple limbs deal after this. Back for a little chipping of the maple and a few logs with the big truck tomorrow. Not a bad week.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol.. you can see it’s stack on this one some. Haha. You asked!


----------



## mike515

I had an interesting afternoon. Long story short....I was following one of our bucket trucks back at the end of the day. I saw a little smoke and wondered what was up but I didn't think much about it. I assumed it may be from the engine and we're already planning on pulling the engine on that truck and rebuilding/replacing it. He backed it into its spot. I got out of my pick-up and saw the front passenger wheel on fire around the caliper. I just put new brakes on that truck last summer but I guess it seized up.

I had a fresh liter bottle of water in my hand so I ran over and put the fire out. As we were talking afterward, we started seeing smoke and the fire started again. I ran for the hose but it was way too short. He jumped it the truck and drove it to the hose. It took a few minutes but we got it sprayed down and cooled off enough to leave it where it is sitting until tomorrow.

If I'm being honest...it was pretty scary. Thinking about all of the different ways that the situation could have went so much worse. If that would have happened around no water source (we are in a rural area) the tire would have possibly caught fire and the entire truck would have burned. What if it happened after we parked it, the tire caught fire and then the trucks around it also caught fire?

Here's the kicker.....every truck we have has fire extinguishers. I didn't even think about them. I immediately looked for water. This is an area that our company needs to focus on retraining. I think I want the training plus an extra fire extinguisher on every truck. I know it's pretty unlikely but today was really unlikely and it still almost happened.


----------



## Oldmaple

Years ago when I worked for a local employer that had a bucket truck that had an exhaust stack that went up through the deck just behind the cab. Always had to keep the sawdust and debris cleaned out from that area. A couple of years after I left it caught fire as they were driving down the road. Toasted the truck, nobody got hurt. Maybe the fire got into the hydraulic lines which were in that area? I guess they stopped cleaning out the debris.


----------



## Jester3775

Wow, scary. I did something very similar in regards to the fire extinguisher. I had recently rebuilt the motor in my old 1975 Chevy pickup. Had a friend with me who was running some computer thing that was hooked up to sensors he had stuffed in the exhaust. I was driving and he was getting readings to help us adjust the carb. Noticed smoke behind us and we pulled over. Popped the hood and you guessed it, fire ! I immediately ran for the ditch to get some snow, my smarter friend yells out: Do you have a fire extinguisher ?! I stopped, thought for a split second and started running back to the truck yelling: Yes ! I give him credit that day for saving my truck. By the way it turns out the fire started from a gas line not being hose clamped tightly enough at the carb. Since that time I have made a habit of re-tightening all hoses, gas, coolant etc. when replacing with new and vehicle has been ran a few times. Seems like the hoses take a "set" after heating and cooling and need to be snugged up.


----------



## gorman

An associate had his big vermeer grinder catch on fire when a battery lead chaffed and grounded to the frame. He emptied one fire extinguisher on it and it just laughed at him. Luckily he had two trucks on the job so he grabbed the extinguisher from the other truck and it was slightly larger and that put it out. Lucky guy.


----------



## Jester3775

gorman said:


> An associate had his big vermeer grinder catch on fire when a battery lead chaffed and grounded to the frame. He emptied one fire extinguisher on it and it just laughed at him. Luckily he had two trucks on the job so he grabbed the extinguisher from the other truck and it was slightly larger and that put it out. Lucky guy.


Years later, after my 75 Chevy story that experience saved a friend of mine's Vermeer M-485 that we used for trenching for Oak wilt. We were back in the woods and his chaffed battery cable also started a fire. I immediately, without thinking ran all the way out to my dump truck, grabbed extinguisher and ran all the way back, where I then threw him the extinguisher as I collapsed from the crazy adrenaline induced marathon !
It worked and he saved his machine that by the way he had no insurance on...


----------



## gorman

Jester3775 said:


> Years later, after my 75 Chevy story that experience saved a friend of mine's Vermeer M-485 that we used for trenching for Oak wilt. We were back in the woods and his chaffed battery cable also started a fire. I immediately, without thinking ran all the way out to my dump truck, grabbed extinguisher and ran all the way back, where I then threw him the extinguisher as I collapsed from the crazy adrenaline induced marathon !
> It worked and he saved his machine that by the way he had no insurance on...



Lol. Another Vermeer.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Lol. Another Vermeer.



I like to bust on Vermeer too. They do have a few things that have caught my eye here and there though. They have a chipper in the 20” class (forgot the model) that looks pretty mean. And those mini’s are interesting. I remember looking at one at a dealer many, many years ago thinking it looked pretty serious and well made. Their track grinders in the 50 - 60hp range like my stump guy uses are a gold standard as far as I’m concerned. Other than that, none of their stuff ever really jumped out at me.


----------



## tree MDS

Soo... anybody’s customers been driving anybody insane lately?
I swear, these bigger jobs (even the smaller one day jobs), the people are always relatively normal and cool, but towards the end, it’s like they all turn pita. I’ve always had the theory that it’s because they know it’s time to write the check soon. They’ve had their fun and now it’s time. No more popping out of the bushes, no driveway car games. Just time to write the check. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Soo... anybody’s customers been driving anybody insane lately?
> I swear, these bigger jobs (even the smaller one day jobs), the people are always relatively normal and cool, but towards the end, it’s like they all turn pita. I’ve always had the theory that it’s because they know it’s time to write the check soon. They’ve had their fun and now it’s time. No more popping out of the bushes, no driveway car games. Just time to write the check. Lol.


haha yup! I love it when they leave to run an errand when you're cleaning up.


----------



## mike515

We don't usually have a hard time getting paid. We normally invoice people later so we aren't picking up checks the same day but I'm fine with them paying right away if they want to. 

We have one guy who owes us about $500 from last fall. I've billed him a few times. He will probably never pay us at this point. I could just let it go but I also feel like I should put a lien on the property just to make a point. Like....sure, you can not pay me but you also will never sell this place until I'm paid.

We have another long-term customer who sucks about paying. He is super political and always talking about how fiscally conservative he is but he never seems to have a plan to pay us for work. He's probably owed us nearly $4k for about 3 months. He left me a message a while back telling me about how he refinanced his property to pay us and we would get a check as soon as the bank could handle it. 

But no....I don't dwell on it very much as long as we have money coming in from other places.


----------



## tree MDS

All bills due and payable upon firing up of the blower.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> haha yup! I love it when they leave to run an errand when you're cleaning up.



Or they’ve been in your face the whole job, but suddenly when it’s time to pay they can’t hear you knocking on every door. “Oh, I’m sorry, I was in the basement doing some canning”. Lol


----------



## treevet

Every job is paid on completion (except hoa's and I bout had it with them). If the only thing they have neg to say about us is "those fkrs wanted to get paid when done for the work they did, do you believe that?" pretty sure we will be in biz for another 51 years.


----------



## mike515

We have a lot of people who have been customers for years. I've got to know them pretty well. Some of them don't even ask for a bid. They just call and ask to be put on the "list" and don't bother even getting other bids. If they're at work when the job gets done and can't be there to pay right away.....I'm not too worried about it. Like I said...I was planning on invoicing them anyway so our software stays updated. They aren't skipping town. I will possibly see them at the grocery store or gas station next week. But I don't live in NYC either. It would be different if I lived in a more urban area.


----------



## tree MDS

I agree with you, Mike, and I run the same here. It’s just that if I’m there already completing the work, you bet I’m gonna go for a check (plus sales tax). Better yet if I can get it without having to do any paperwork. That’s a win win in the MDS book. All I’m saying. But I’m on the job to get the check. I can see how it would be a totally different situation with you if you were off swapping tongues with the cows or doing brake jobs lol. (Sorry, couldn’t resist)


----------



## treevet

They get a written quote/contract with insurance certs. from me with sales tax 7.8% all figured emailed to them. No bill need be issued, that becomes their bill. It says so on the statement. I will be glad to mark and sign it paid when I get the check as stated on the statement "Paid on Completion unless otherwise discussed".

If they don't bring up payment...I bring it up. I do flawless work as quoted....they pay when done or over the weekend by Monday. I have plenty of $ coming, plenty of work on the books...just don't want anyone thinking they can go on vacay with my money and pay me when they can on return (and tell their friends they did that). I don't want ANY gaps in my cash flow. If they start playing games life will get very uncomfortable for them. They are in the wrong. When they pay on completion we are the best friends in the world and life is good.

The job we are on now our client saw my employee working on a mansion next door last month. She said where's Dave. Bryan said he is running quotes. She said she "just could not take it if Dave quit. Just don't know what I would do". You just don't get that kind of devotion to a company that all they do is td's.


----------



## treevet

PS...the job we are on now is maybe around $40k...no bid. Every couple of days she asks can I leave you off a check. Yes that would be grrrreeeaaattt!!


----------



## mike515

It's just different for all of us. I have commercial guys who are under contract all year long. I bill about once a month for them....sometimes earlier. Sometimes I'm owed for 8 weeks or more so I'm paying to keep them working until we get paid. Been like that for a lot of years. I'm used to it. So then I have residential guys knocking out how many jobs a week that I'm usually not even there for half the time or more? For me, it's just easier to plan on invoicing people rather than figure out who paid this guy while I wasn't there or told this other guy I could swing by later for a check, etc. The software is my friend who keeps track of a lot of things for me. Not bragging but we don't usually have cash flow problems and we have a substantial credit line to back us up anytime I want to use it so I'm comfortable doing things the way I do. It's just my own way of running things. Some of you guys probably have better ways than I do.

But I'm going to pull a seized brake caliper tomorrow and probably take care of some cows.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> PS...the job we are on now is maybe around $40k...no bid. Every couple of days she asks can I leave you off a check. Yes that would be grrrreeeaaattt!!



I hope I can do 40 thousand dollar trim jobs when I’m your age. That sounds like an awful lot of twig sawing and wiring. Good for you!!


----------



## bck

A lot of people do online bill paying and probably don’t even have a check book. They’ll pay the bill online through their bank but the check doesn’t come in until a week later. For me, the money always comes in though (knock on wood) sometime it’s just a pain to get paid


----------



## bck

What does suck is that everybody has cameras at their homes so you’re limited at collection methods


----------



## treevet

Who you work for is a big help in eliminating worries. Plus it helps a lot to be able to read people. I think some of these rich people have a class at Harvard in ripping off contractors...or at least annoying the schit out of them. They feel as long as they hold your money it collects interest for them. Well it is not their money collecting interest...it is your money collecting interest for them.

It doesn't hurt to have a rep as being a little crazy. The crazy artist. Gotta have him lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Another sapling takedown with the bucket today. Not bad for a Monday and not starting cutting till 10:30. A little warm out too.


----------



## treevet

took a day off the ash trees


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I hope I can do 40 thousand dollar trim jobs when I’m your age. That sounds like an awful lot of twig sawing and wiring. Good for you!!


you will be amazed how quickly you will be my age. The older you get the faster it goes. You are probably about the same age difference to me as I am to Clint Eastwood. Don't let the old man in...


----------



## treevet

Coolest dude ever ^


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out the Christmas tree (dying white spruce) on our town's "Green" yesterday. They used to have a big tree lighting event every Christmas. Started with a massive Norway Spruce but there have been several replacements since it died, assumably from rhizospheria. Nothing has worked. In the fall we are going to plant something else in a different location on the green. We're not sure on species yet. Do you guys have any recommendations for something hardy? So far there have been white spruce, blue spruce, Norway spruce, and I think one other- all in the same spot. I like the way frazier fir and concolor look but apparently they're pretty temperamental.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Took out the Christmas tree (dying white spruce) on our town's "Green" yesterday. They used to have a big tree lighting event every Christmas. Started with a massive Norway Spruce but there have been several replacements since it died, assumably from rhizospheria. Nothing has worked. In the fall we are going to plant something else in a different location on the green. We're not sure on species yet. Do you guys have any recommendations for something hardy? So far there have been white spruce, blue spruce, Norway spruce, and I think one other- all in the same spot. I like the way frazier fir and concolor look but apparently they're pretty temperamental.



Please send your guys our sincerest condolences at such an emotional time. 

But really....I hope you guys get that spot figured out. It would be pretty cool to get something in there that works.


----------



## Oldmaple

If they're dying at that age I'm guessing it's a soil issue. Too wet usually, especially with irrigation. Also with daily irrigation hitting the foliage it does give the advantage to the fungus. Needlecast shouldn't be a significant health issue in a tree that young without other issues.


----------



## tree MDS

So we we used pretty much every piece of equipment on that last job. Needed the tractor and winch to drag the logs from that Silver up to the loading zone, then the extra reach and maneuverability of the lift to get these three pita hemlocks, and finally the Giant to reach over the piece of crap fence to grab the logs and stuff into the chipper. Now I know why I put this one off since last winter, lol. Oh, and all on the worst hill you could imagine. Nice to have that one in the books.


----------



## treevet

Seeing some poison ivy in the second pict? Leaves of three..beware of thee.


----------



## mike515

I am starting to get a little tired of GTC around here. There are so many of those guys around here and most of them have almost no clue what they are doing. I'm surprised nobody has died yet. There was one guy who got "life flighted" after he somehow took a log to the face. I'm shocked. Now they are starting to come in from other areas and hanging door hangers to pick up work.

So I'm thinking about playing a little game. Maybe I will start bidding every single job that is even remotely easy for insanely cheap.....like....I know I am going to get every single one of those jobs because we will do a $1500 job for $400. Maybe we even lose money on some of them but we consume almost all of that oxygen in the local market for those kinds of jobs. If you want to compete with us, you will not get very many easy jobs. I will give you all of the harder jobs if you still think you want to underbid me. Let's see who can last longer in that kind of a scenario. You either end up with a bunch of tougher work (with not much experience) or you go away and I eventually get many of those tougher jobs later. I think I can last a long time playing this game because I have commercial guys who can prop this company up all by themselves with almost no residential profit....plus our tree sales and installation which nobody around here is doing and it's blowing up.

I'm just getting a little tired of playing nice with these guys who are mostly jokes. I'm not really threatened by them since we're the oldest company around but I feel like it's time we use what we have to our advantage and punch back.

Edit to say....I might not actually do that but I'm just kicking the idea around in my head.


----------



## mikewhite85

mike515 said:


> I am starting to get a little tired of GTC around here. There are so many of those guys around here and most of them have almost no clue what they are doing. I'm surprised nobody has died yet. There was one guy who got "life flighted" after he somehow took a log to the face. I'm shocked. Now they are starting to come in from other areas and hanging door hangers to pick up work.
> 
> So I'm thinking about playing a little game. Maybe I will start bidding every single job that is even remotely easy for insanely cheap.....like....I know I am going to get every single one of those jobs because we will do a $1500 job for $400. Maybe we even lose money on some of them but we consume almost all of that oxygen in the local market for those kinds of jobs. If you want to compete with us, you will not get very many easy jobs. I will give you all of the harder jobs if you still think you want to underbid me. Let's see who can last longer in that kind of a scenario. You either end up with a bunch of tougher work (with not much experience) or you go away and I eventually get many of those tougher jobs later. I think I can last a long time playing this game because I have commercial guys who can prop this company up all by themselves with almost no residential profit....plus our tree sales and installation which nobody around here is doing and it's blowing up.
> 
> I'm just getting a little tired of playing nice with these guys who are mostly jokes. I'm not really threatened by them since we're the oldest company around but I feel like it's time we use what we have to our advantage and punch back.
> 
> Edit to say....I might not actually do that but I'm just kicking the idea around in my head.



Oh, Mike. I feel ya. 

Those guys are super frustrating but you wont be able to beat them at their own game. Just keep doing what you're doing while they run themselves out of business. Don't worry about them. 

There's always a market where people are looking for quality over price.


----------



## mikewhite85

Going to look at this little beast tomorrow. 







NEW HOLLAND TC48DA 40 HP to 99 HP Tractors For Sale | www.hackenbergequipment.com


Browse a wide selection of new and used NEW HOLLAND TC48DA 40 HP to 99 HP Tractors for sale near you at www.hackenbergequipment.com




www.hackenbergequipment.com





I think 15,900 is a decent deal for a 48hp machine. Will put a root grapple on the front and farmi winch on back.

I sub a guy with a similarly set up John deere a couple says a week for 65 per hour but it would be nice to have something of my own besides the 25hp mini skid.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh, Mike. I feel ya.
> 
> Those guys are super frustrating but you wont be able to beat them at their own game. Just keep doing what you're doing while they run themselves out of business. Don't worry about them.
> 
> There's always a market where people are looking for quality over price.



I know. It just kind of feels good to come up with a plan like that once in a while. I do think I can beat them at their own game but I think it's probably still better to be the local "A Team". I got beat by two bids on a removal tonight. The customer is really worried about the grass/landscaping. There are also 3 utility lines under the trees. GTC wants to have lines taken down and presumably bomb everything into the yard. I was like "Yes....we're a little more expensive but I'm going to put a crane here, a bucket there and a chipper over here and nothing is going to touch your landscaping" and we can do it with lines up and hot...no problem. Just have to frame the conversation. But I still might take all the super easy stuff out of play. That's a good idea.


----------



## mike515

mikewhite85 said:


> Going to look at this little beast tomorrow.
> View attachment 911693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW HOLLAND TC48DA 40 HP to 99 HP Tractors For Sale | www.hackenbergequipment.com
> 
> 
> Browse a wide selection of new and used NEW HOLLAND TC48DA 40 HP to 99 HP Tractors for sale near you at www.hackenbergequipment.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hackenbergequipment.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 15,900 is a decent deal for a 48hp machine. Will put a root grapple on the front and farmi winch on back.
> 
> I sub a guy with a similarly set up John deere a couple says a week for 65 per hour but it would be nice to have something of my own besides the 25hp mini skid.


I'm looking for something maybe just a little smaller than that to put an auger on the back of for planting trees (at least getting the holes mostly started). I like the idea of an auger on the back and a smaller bucket/grapple on the front.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Seeing some poison ivy in the second pict? Leaves of three..beware of thee.



Yeah, it likes to hide in with the creeper. Arms have been itching for weeks straight. I must’ve lost my immunity or something.


----------



## tree MDS

I never thought I’d say it but I’m getting tired of just being so damn busy that I can’t keep up. It sucks when you try your best but you’re still letting your people down. I’m sure someday I’ll eat these words, but for now, just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

I miss normalcy.


----------



## treevet

Poison ivy or chigger bites...don't know which is worse. Add heat, humidity, torrential downpours and we have the worse cicada infestation in history...lovely. They buzz when they run into you, when you grab a log they squish into yellow gook. They crawl up your pants, down your neck or up your sleeves...and you don't always really feel them until they buzz later. Got home and felt something flutter its wings under my shirt in the middle of my back. Coulda been a hornet. Threw off my shirt and stepped on it and a big crunch...cicada.


----------



## treevet

We are buried in work too for as far back as I have ever been. Add 6 rain days in the last three weeks and a National Holiday and working on a job that seems to have no end (at whatever I want to charge) and no catch up in the foreseeable future. Bank account looks nice though so I am double paying every loan (bout the same number I usually carry til paid) so I can take off the entire winter. I quit my only (large one) snow plowing account because I hate it. Prob do some travelling this winter as wife and I can fly for free, she a former Delta employee. Might be something to look forward to if the Dem and China biological weapon attack virus wanes. Picture the Vet and wifey on a beautiful beach lounging in the sun with a cold cocktail in his hand.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> We are buried in work too for as far back as I have ever been. Add 6 rain days in the last three weeks and a National Holiday and working on a job that seems to have no end (at whatever I want to charge) and no catch up in the foreseeable future. Bank account looks nice though so I am double paying every loan (bout the same number I usually carry til paid) so I can take off the entire winter. I quit my only (large one) snow plowing account because I hate it. Prob do some travelling this winter as wife and I can fly for free, she a former Delta employee. Might be something to look forward to if the Dem and China biological weapon attack virus wanes. Picture the Vet and wifey on a beautiful beach lounging in the sun with a cold cocktail in his hand.



Lol… for some reason I’m picturing the whitest legs known to mankind. Lmao. “Takes one to know one”.


----------



## treevet

lol...I generally climb all summer in shorts but the torso...another story.


----------



## treevet

and white feet...real white

I'll quit double posting now..hit 8k posts lol


----------



## mike515

treevet said:


> and white feet...real white
> 
> I'll quit double posting now..hit 8k posts lol



I don't climb in shorts but I do wear them all the time and my feet are really white compared to my arms and legs. I get super tan in the summer.

Also...I wasn't making the point last night that I'm worried about GTC beating me on bids. I'm not. We have a pretty dedicated long-term customer base. I don't think they can really affect me very much. I am just sick of seeing all of them, hearing (rehearing) all the stupid stuff they say to customers as if they are some kind of authority after doing this job for 7 or 8 months and reading all the stuff they post on the community page about how people should trust the "pros" for their work when some of us have probably forgot more about this job than all of them know collectively. It's more annoying than anything so my idea to take all of the easy work off the table is just because sometimes I'm an *sshole and I can do it if I want to....so maybe I want to. Maybe not.


----------



## treevet

mike515 said:


> I don't climb in shorts but I do wear them all the time and my feet are really white compared to my arms and legs. I get super tan in the summer.
> 
> Also...I wasn't making the point last night that I'm worried about GTC beating me on bids. I'm not. We have a pretty dedicated long-term customer base. I don't think they can really affect me very much. I am just sick of seeing all of them, hearing (rehearing) all the stupid stuff they say to customers as if they are some kind of authority after doing this job for 7 or 8 months and reading all the stuff they post on the community page about how people should trust the "pros" for their work when some of us have probably forgot more about this job than all of them know collectively. It's more annoying than anything so my idea to take all of the easy work off the table is just because sometimes I'm an *sshole and I can do it if I want to....so maybe I want to. Maybe not.


Part of the problem are some ho's (homeowners) who are dumb enough to grasp at any opinion that saves them a few bucks and consider them "tree experts, arborists" when the only knowledge they have is a quick google probably asking the wrong question in the first place.


----------



## gorman

Set my bucket up to clear the gutters on my garage today and blew a hydraulic hose. God I lucked out. If that had been a driveway I’d be in insurance land.


----------



## tree MDS

Back yard boogie, baby!! Lol. The 250 is beautiful for stuff like this (hyd chute is a nice feature). Even better when they don’t mind broadcasting the chips and want every little piece of round wood left as firewood.

No jet skiing this weekend, I guess. Good thing I’d rather feel like a bad ass old mofo running a tree job lol.


----------



## treevet

We were gonna take off today too given 95 degrees and fkn cicadas driving us nuts esp while cutting. But I gets a call at 9 pm a reg client is out of town and the giant ash shed a leader and is embedded in their arbor structure. Go look at it and figure it out. Anything on a structure is an insurance claim and insurance knows anytime crane is mentioned it is gonna cost. But my policy is I get paid on completion and they collect from the ins co from my invoice. Soooo 9 am to noon today and $2800. Come back in the next few weeks and td the giant 120' ash...$10k. Cha fkn ching. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## treevet

Show up at job with Mack cab over 18' chipdump truck and Vermeer BC 2000 20" chipper 200 hp turbo diesel Cummins, Brand new F550 dump with 12' Sure Trac dump trailer. Chip brush after stripping it and logs. Take chipper back to lot while we bring in the 550 and dump trailer. Get crano after dropping off Mack and chipper. Back 25 ton rear mount 100' reach crane (not incl jib) National 990 on Ford L9000 up to end of drive near piece. Boom logs in trailer, boom stem stuck in gazebo off and load. Blow off with biggest back pack blower after raking, the one you can start while it is on your back. Done deal. No need to bring the tx1000 grapple dingo or the s650 Bobcat with grapple today. Pick up check on front porch tomorrow when they get back in town.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> We were gonna take off today too given 95 degrees and fkn cicadas driving us nuts esp while cutting. But I gets a call at 9 pm a reg client is out of town and the giant ash shed a leader and is embedded in their arbor structure. Go look at it and figure it out. Anything on a structure is an insurance claim and insurance knows anytime crane is mentioned it is gonna cost. But my policy is I get paid on completion and they collect from the ins co from my invoice. Soooo 9 am to noon today and $2800. Come back in the next few weeks and td the giant 120' ash...$10k. Cha fkn ching. No rest for the wicked.


Dude your eyes must be going! in the one video your crane is at like 20 degrees and you are halfway up that tree that thing is barely 50 feet tall, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Hey **** for brains...I will make you a thousand dollar internet bet that tree over 100 feet tall. If you can't get the money let me have your mom's ph# so I can get the money from her to put up. It may be over 120' but just gonna go with the bet at 100'. C'mon internet blowhard...Shitcago is only 4 hour drive from here. Be worth it to you. You show up here, I will show you $1k cash, you show me $1k, we get somebody to hold it all and you go home crying like a little *****. I will even go up to the top on my crane. Put up or shut up. Plenty of witnesses on here. Where is your flapper now?


----------



## treevet

go up to the top on the crane ball and drop a tape


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> Hey **** for brains...I will make you a thousand dollar internet bet that tree over 100 feet tall. If you can't get the money let me have your mom's ph# so I can get the money from her to put up. It may be over 120' but just gonna go with the bet at 100'. C'mon internet blowhard...Shitcago is only 4 hour drive from here. Be worth it to you. You show up here, I will show you $1k cash, you show me $1k, we get somebody to hold it all and you go home crying like a little *****. I will even go up to the top on my crane. Put up or shut up. Plenty of witnesses on here. Where is your flapper now?





Lol 
I'll just borrow 1k from my cat






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

you took it off your puhssy? (prob won't let me spell it)

Come on down on Mon. around 1 pm. I'll set my big bucket next to the tree climb the rest of the way up and drop a tape measure. But the money goes to the holder before I show you the tree so you can't puhssy out. You will recognize it from the vid which I can play on my phone. C'mon boy ...don't be a puhssy.


----------



## treevet

Del and no blowhard too big =


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Back yard boogie, baby!! Lol. The 250 is beautiful for stuff like this (hyd chute is a nice feature). Even better when they don’t mind broadcasting the chips and want every little piece of round wood left as firewood.
> 
> No jet skiing this weekend, I guess. Good thing I’d rather feel like a bad ass old mofo running a tree job lol.
> View attachment 911945
> View attachment 911946
> View attachment 911947
> View attachment 911948



Jet skiing? Who do you think you are now? Kenny Powers?


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Dude your eyes must be going! in the one video your crane is at like 20 degrees and you are halfway up that tree that thing is barely 50 feet tall, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 
Looks like a cut and tosser to me.


----------



## treevet

Its a weal big twee Kenny


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Its a weal big twee Kenny View attachment 912052



“Stevie! Is that my harness you’re wearing??”
“I got it from the dirty hamper Kenny”


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS doesn’t watch much tv.


----------



## Rabid K9

The biggest thing on here is peoples ego's!!

You yanks need to take the piss out of yourselves a bit more often, one could wind you up with cotton spool....


----------



## treevet

You Ozzies had all your guns taken away and now you got no balls...sad.


----------



## treevet

Crocodile Dundee is selling women's lingerie in a department store now.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> You Ozzies had all your guns taken away and now you got no balls...sad.



Ha Ha.

If you need a gun collection to have balls.... 

Reckon some of you Seppo's need to get out of your spidery bucket trucks & into some hefty size hardwoods, measured in metres, not feet.


----------



## treevet

You need a gun...to protect yourself from a guy...with a gun...son. Maybe you live in a fairy tale town.

As tall as the tree is is all you can climb. few feet higher ..what's the dif?

I figure talk some schit ...if you can back it up. Or conversely...do some ****..so you can talk some schit. It all makes life more fun...and less boring.

And me...gonna set up a bucket if I can get there with it..if not I can still climb anything..at 72 years old..anything. But bottom line...buck$...lots of them. Takes away ALL the boredom filling your pockets and let's you buy all kinds of schit you don't remotely need...but you want.


----------



## treevet

Just curious...what did you all tell yourselves when you LET your government confiscate your guns from you? "it was a buy-back" lmao. Did you buy those guns from your government? pathetic.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> You need a gun...to protect yourself from a guy...with a gun...son.



My point exactly....

I grew up with guns as tools, on farms, stations & commercial fishing vessels.

When you have to put down as many animals as I have, or looked down the sights at a 6m white pointer on the Southern Ocean, you see guns as less of a **** measuring instrument & just another tool.

When one of my neighbours lost his marbles recently & starting shooting into street, my first instinct, was not to protect my young family with my gun, but grab an axe handle from my ute & prepare to demobilise the shooter. Another gun in the situation would have increased the chance that someone I knew died that day & someone else would be imprisoned for a long time.

Another subcontractor lost his plot a couple of years back & murdered his family in their sleep, with one of the licensed farm guns.

You can keep your gun collections over there.... I'll happily trade that for the other 'freedoms' we have in Australian society. The sort of everyday firearm related violence & mass shootings I see marring American society are something I'm happy for my kids not to have to face here....


----------



## Rabid K9

Guns & Trump voting aside, good on you for still climbing into your seventies.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> My point exactly....
> 
> I grew up with guns as tools, on farms, stations & commercial fishing vessels.
> 
> When you have to put down as many animals as I have, or looked down the sights at a 6m white pointer on the Southern Ocean, you see guns as less of a **** measuring instrument & just another tool.
> 
> When one of my neighbours lost his marbles recently & starting shooting into street, my first instinct, was not to protect my young family with my gun, but grab an axe handle from my ute & prepare to demobilise the shooter. Another gun in the situation would have increased the chance that someone I knew died that day & someone else would be imprisoned for a long time.
> 
> Another subcontractor lost his plot a couple of years back & murdered his family in their sleep, with one of the licensed farm guns.
> 
> You can keep your gun collections over there.... I'll happily trade that for the other 'freedoms' we have in Australian society. The sort of everyday firearm related violence & mass shootings I see marring American society are something I'm happy for my kids not to have to face here....


Like I said...you live in a fairy tale world as I suspected. The bad guys are never gonna turn their guns in. Why? Because they are bad guys. And if you think you can immobilize a mass murder, a Jihadist, a drug dealer or just someone breaking in your house...all armed with illegal guns...who takes an interest to how your wife looks...with an axe handle from your ute..then there is my evidence you're living in a dream world. But if you have the kind of luck that gets you through life in that world then good on you. I believe in being prepared. And so did our forefathers and were wise enough to put it in our Constitution for not only those bad guys above but also the bad guys in your government that could load millions of people into train cars heading for the ovens. 

I have been to Australia on R and R (rest and relaxation) while serving in the Marines in Vietnam. I also was on a large forum based in Australia for a few years until the owner offended someone that had power and a lot of money and he put him out of business. Ozzies are a great bunch, don't get me wrong. We can disagree. No problem.


----------



## bck

Back to business, does anyone’s employees actually impress them? Or are the mostly just almost good but generally disappointing personal ?


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Back to business, does anyone’s employees actually impress them? Or are the mostly just almost good but generally disappointing personal ?



I think there’s just a shortage of good tree guys in general. Not many people really have what it takes to tough it out through the learning curve and all that to actually make it to “really good tree guy” status. As much as that sucks from an employer perspective, it’s probably a good thing competition wise. Lol.

I’ve got one kid now that I’m actually impressed with (so far). Could be the needle in the haystack, who knows. I have good hopes for him anyway. And if it doesn’t work out, at least I tried.

I don’t **** around with them too much anymore though, they start down any one of the typical annoying paths that they generally take, they’re gone. After 25 years I know better than to waste my time (and I love finally firing them!!). Next.

Only problem is my accountant is starting to complain about the paperwork when I’m running through them too often. Oh well. I’ll fire her too if I have to. Lol


----------



## treevet

I have only one groundman and he is amazing. One is all I need. Been through hundreds but I hit the jackpot this time. Bout 2 years now. I am probably a better employer now too (wink emoji).


----------



## tree MDS

So I sold $12,700, maybe $18,200 today (depending on if the last one comes through) while riding around in my shorts. Not bad for a “day off”.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> So I sold $12,700, maybe $18,200 today (depending on if the last one comes through) while riding around in my shorts. Not bad for a “day off”.


I once sold a $9,750 job while wandering around in my shorts...shorts as in boxer shorts. Not bad for a drunk guy on his day off. It was during our annual block party where we used to live back in the 90's. Then, to top that off, the people gave me a boat after the job was finished...just gave it to to me. I had to spend about $1,000 on it but we used it trouble free for a couple of years and then sold it for $4,500.


----------



## capetrees

bck said:


> Back to business, does anyone’s employees actually impress them? Or are the mostly just almost good but generally disappointing personal ?


my guy is awesome


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> So I sold $12,700, maybe $18,200 today (depending on if the last one comes through) while riding around in my shorts. Not bad for a “day off”.



$18,200 much include all the FEEEEEEEXXXXINS


----------



## mike515

bck said:


> Back to business, does anyone’s employees actually impress them? Or are the mostly just almost good but generally disappointing personal ?



I have guys I like a lot. I'm happy with where everyone is right now and moving forward. I just had a few conversations with guys about my vision for them, how important they are to our company and what I expect from them (and what they can expect from the company).

So we have some good people but......my youngest son? For those of you who don't know, this is the only job I've had for my entire adult life. I am easily the best in my area and second place isn't close. My youngest son is 23. He's been around this for his whole life. He's a little cocky but still serious. He's pretty good but he will be a lot better in a number of years. I was talking to a friend a while back who is a retired tree guy (who I trained years ago...and he's known my son for his entire life). I told him that my youngest son is the only guy I've ever trained who I thought could one day be as good as I am at this job. He pisses me off sometimes and sometimes he bites off a little more than he can chew but we all learn as we go. We butt heads once in a while but, when it really matters, he will back down and do things my way. People in our company sometimes say "That's old lion vs. young lion". That doesn't happen often but he is a younger version of me. Looks just like me, super nice guy to customers and a f*cking prick when he wants to be. He knows that I expect him to eventually run our residential side.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> I once sold a $9,750 job while wandering around in my shorts...shorts as in boxer shorts. Not bad for a drunk guy on his day off. It was during our annual block party where we used to live back in the 90's. Then, to top that off, the people gave me a boat after the job was finished...just gave it to to me. I had to spend about $1,000 on it but we used it trouble free for a couple of years and then sold it for $4,500.


hope no skid marks on them shorts


----------



## tree MDS

Not looking forward to today. It’s supposed to rain/storm and we’re about a third of the way through that back yard job I put up pics of the other day. Plywood everywhere (as usual) that has to come up hopefully later this morning. Between the plywood that’s been down since Friday and this new storm damaged oak job I picked up (two thirds flomped off hanging in trees with no crane access) and the last third leaning right for the pool/house, greyhounds, etc. ready to go at any time, looks like it’s rain gear thirty for The MDS.


----------



## treevet

Good luck "The". Man that fkn plywood gets heavy in the rain. Like a sponge. These are the whole key to going Duramats...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Not looking forward to today. It’s supposed to rain/storm and we’re about a third of the way through that back yard job I put up pics of the other day. Plywood everywhere (as usual) that has to come up hopefully later this morning. Between the plywood that’s been down since Friday and this new storm damaged oak job I picked up (two thirds flomped off hanging in trees with no crane access) and the last third leaning right for the pool/house, greyhounds, etc. ready to go at any time, looks like it’s rain gear thirty for The MDS.


Greyhound busses or doggies lol?


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> hope no skid marks on them shorts


No, I'm one of the drunks that doesn't sht on himself.


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> Good luck "The". Man that fkn plywood gets heavy in the rain. Like a sponge. These are the whole key to going Duramats...View attachment 912216


My guys hate those fkn duramats. We went back to plywood.


----------



## treevet

That makes abso fkn lutely no sense at all...but to each his own.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> That makes abso fkn lutely no sense at all...but to each his own.



GOMS. 

With guns.

Is there anybody you get along with Treevet?


----------



## gorman

mckeetree said:


> My guys hate those fkn duramats. We went back to plywood.



Good. Mo mats fo me.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> GOMS.
> 
> With guns.
> 
> Is there anybody you get along with Treevet?


Your mom.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Good. Mo mats fo me.


One of my crane subs backed his 50 tonner in on my durateck mats on soggy ground in a front yard. Left and after blowing no evidence he was there at all....not to mention first pick over the house was 8k. I bought 30 4x8 used mats from a rental place for less than $200 each. But they aren't worth sheeite without the poles and as a 2 man job sliding them onto a very low trailer and off. We used them today , we use them most days. Plyboard sucks dich.


----------



## tree MDS

I’ve never used the mats but I can see different areas where one would be better than the other. If I were backing in heavy stuff like a crane all the time, mats for sure. I actually want a handful with the tread on both sides for real steep hills with the spider (plywood can slide, although rare).

Generally the stuff I’m putting on lawns is relatively light, lift is 11,500 and on tracks, so floats over wet super mint lawns on 3/4” plywood. The Giant is about the same weight (unloaded) and on the wide oscillating tires, so that’s not too bad either.

Question, can you put like 25 mats on forks and drive them around a property with slopes without the whole stack sliding off? Cuz I’ve heard that can be annoying. Lol


----------



## treevet

I pull em around with my little 4 by 4 nissan frontier pickup on a small 3500 # single axle trailer that you can turn around by hand when empty. But putting them out so they slide on mats and taking them up with the last one first so it slides all the way back on mats with 2 guys on each mat with the handles pictured above is pretty fast and easy. They don't degrade is one of the biggest positives.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Not looking forward to today. It’s supposed to rain/storm and we’re about a third of the way through that back yard job I put up pics of the other day. Plywood everywhere (as usual) that has to come up hopefully later this morning. Between the plywood that’s been down since Friday and this new storm damaged oak job I picked up (two thirds flomped off hanging in trees with no crane access) and the last third leaning right for the pool/house, greyhounds, etc. ready to go at any time, looks like it’s rain gear thirty for The MDS.


Well..................what happened?


----------



## tree MDS

We finished our other job today (got the plywood all up Monday) and started the oak around 3:00. Today. Secured one of the side leads hanging in the other trees and on privacy fence and cut and tossed the big sail top there down to a harmless enough log for tonight. Some quick pics I took while working on it.

No lawns or greyhounds (the doggies) were harmed.


----------



## bck

The beech trees are dying in CT


----------



## bck

And the sugar maples


----------



## treevet

Beech bark disease is bad news. Sugar maples can't live in my hood. No big ones left and there were giant ones. Go 100 mi.s north and they are doing fine. Too hot here now with temp change. Pushes V. Wilt.


----------



## bck

I just started noticing / paying attention to the beach trees, bark is splitting, dieback …
Have noticed the sugar maples declining for a while.


----------



## gorman

bck said:


> I just started noticing / paying attention to the beach trees, bark is splitting, dieback …
> Have noticed the sugar maples declining for a while.



Lot of sugar maples girdle themselves.


----------



## mikewhite85

Removing some trees struck by lighting at the local elementary school today. 

I'm putting in a prevailing wage bid for a school in New York clearing out about an acre of trees. We've never done prevailing wage work before. Do you guys have any advice or experience with that?

This same contractor just awarded me a huge silver maple removal job (prevailing wage) at another school we'll do next month. 6500 for the day. Bucket work and clean up. No crane. My guys already make close to prevailing wages aside from the extra $10 per hour fringe benefit. That should give me plenty of room. 

Check out the stump! No, we're not grinding it!


----------



## mike515

I did a bunch of stuff that I wanted to get done before I go on vacation tomorrow. I have prepared everyone and everything as much as I could. I've been gone plenty of times and left others in charge but this time is different because we're going to Isle Royale in Lake Superior for a 9 day backpacking/hiking trip. No cell phone or internet service.....there aren't even roads or cars on the entire island. So my son is getting the keys to the store and it's completely his show until I get back. I'm not too worried though (maybe just a tiny bit). We have good people and that won't change just because I'm gone.


----------



## tree MDS

mike515 said:


> I did a bunch of stuff that I wanted to get done before I go on vacation tomorrow. I have prepared everyone and everything as much as I could. I've been gone plenty of times and left others in charge but this time is different because we're going to Isle Royale in Lake Superior for a 9 day backpacking/hiking trip. No cell phone or internet service.....there aren't even roads or cars on the entire island. So my son is getting the keys to the store and it's completely his show until I get back. I'm not too worried though (maybe just a tiny bit). We have good people and that won't change just because I'm gone.



I wouldn’t worry about it. I’m sure they’ll do fine without you. Lol.


----------



## mike515

tree MDS said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it. I’m sure they’ll do fine without you. Lol.



They definitely aren't doing anything super crazy while I'm gone. I just don't want to have to wonder how some larger crane job went or whatever while I'm completely cut off from contact. They can do that stuff without me but once in a while they need me to do something or at least advise them (although none of them would want to admit that on any given day). I just want to enjoy our trip and know that they aren't jammed up with anything. Keep it easy and safe while I'm gone. It's different if I am at least available by phone but this time I am not....for 9 days.


----------



## mckeetree

mike515 said:


> We have good people and that won't change just because I'm gone.


Dream on...


----------



## mikewhite85

A project from the other day. The beginning part is security cam footage


----------



## mikewhite85

Raised the flag for the Laurel Festival Parade today. It was a good advertising opportunity!


----------



## gorman

Day after Father’s Day is pretty depressing. You go from king of the castle to the everyday shlub/whipping boy in a matter of 24 hours.


----------



## tree MDS

Some maintenance on Lifty and the Giant this morning, then got Lifty back in his natural habitat, whipping up every dead Ash tree within striking distance. Not a bad Monday.


----------



## mikewhite85

Question for you guys who have been doing this for decades. How long is your average GTC life cycle? 3-5 years? My wife keeps telling me that God is using them to humble me!

Also, I have one of these coming to me next week. Stoked!


----------



## tree MDS

These two worked nice together today. I had the tractor there for the winch, but didn’t even need it. We had the chipper on the other end of the driveway to feed too. Lift got all eight ash from that one setup. Pretty sweet.


----------



## tree MDS

New recruit and work pics.


----------



## tree MDS

So cool!!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> So cool!! View attachment 914942


No way. He's friendly?


----------



## Jester3775

Little Fox is really cute, we had 4 running around our place for a while. Went into our Chicken coop and ate their food but never hurt one !


----------



## Del_




----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> No way. He's friendly?



He’s thinking about it. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Super CDL rig day. No Giant needed today. I loaded the one stack of plywood with the tractor at the shop and then just clawed the whole thing and set it where we wanted it. Nice not having to even take off the trailer to load the wood too. The kind of Saturday I like. How we roll, baby!! lol.


----------



## treevet

That loader is straight up bad ass. Would just love to see some vid of the spider unit, loader and giant. Any chance?


----------



## treevet

Did a td at the highschool and middle school last week. Next week have to remove a giant ash in town with a subbed 40 ton crane and take a giant oak embedded in a cottage at a school for kids that otherwise would be in jail if not let go there probably with the same crane co.. 12 kids were in the one story cottage and a brick wall half way up the structure absorbed the blow or otherwise 12 kids could have been dead and in the news probably nationally. You can't see the tree on the roof and you can't see the tree thru the window. It is in the attic and how to hook it up is the dilemma. It paced off at 115' from the tippy top and to where it left the weeds and trunk is over the grass as I did not pace in the weeds. Probably another 20 ' in the woods.


----------



## treevet

Hopefully get it out this week so "engineers can come in and determine whether or not to doze the building or try to save it".


----------



## treevet

Looking for a good source for a grapple for my s650 Bobcat that opens to 60" to pick up huge logs and it will have enough perimeter to the bite to not let the log fall out. Anybody have a good source? One I got has too small of a bite.


----------



## mikewhite85

Went to a 6 year old birthday party yesterday with probably 50 people. Tons of kids (including my 4) swimming around in the pond and later shot off hundreds of dollars in fireworks. It's literally burning your money but hey, it's fun! Great day to take the mind off of the crazy. It was such a beautiful day.

Time for church.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Super CDL rig day. No Giant needed today. I loaded the one stack of plywood with the tractor at the shop and then just clawed the whole thing and set it where we wanted it. Nice not having to even take off the trailer to load the wood too. The kind of Saturday I like. How we roll, baby!! lol.
> View attachment 915110
> View attachment 915111
> View attachment 915112
> View attachment 915113


Just a question, but the bucket wouldn’t have been better for that tree?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Looking for a good source for a grapple for my s650 Bobcat that opens to 60" to pick up huge logs and it will have enough perimeter to the bite to not let the log fall out. Anybody have a good source? One I got has too small of a bite.



You’re not wanting a rotating grapple?


bck said:


> Just a question, but the bucket wouldn’t have been better for that tree?



Good question. It was kind of a toss up. I almost brought both, but the thought of working over the wires from street side or putting a truck that heavy on the neighbor’s freshly planted (albeit dead and unwatered) lawn turned me off to the idea. That and it would’ve been an extra trip to get the log truck the way things were with drivers (nobody is driving my kenworth yet, I’m just not ready lol). All that considered, plus the extra reach, this worked out to be the best setup.

The lift is slower but deadly and unstoppable, so kind of makes up for it. One of the things is you just can’t waste a bunch of moves going up and coming down like a typical bucket operator. If you come back down you take back up whatever you need. Lot of different things about the lifts from my experience. You have to do things in a different manner as not to get clobbered, since there really is no getting away from your cut. Positioning is obviously a huge part of it. Overall I’d say the lift has made me a better, smarter tree guy.


----------



## bck

I figured taking the lift and the log truck in one trip made the most sense.
So you’re saying I should buy a lift ?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You’re not wanting a rotating grapple?
> 
> 
> Good question. It was kind of a toss up. I almost brought both, but the thought of working over the wires from street side or putting a truck that heavy on the neighbor’s freshly planted (albeit dead and unwatered) lawn turned me off to the idea. That and it would’ve been an extra trip to get the log truck the way things were with drivers (nobody is driving my kenworth yet, I’m just not ready lol). All that considered, plus the extra reach, this worked out to be the best setup.
> 
> The lift is slower but deadly and unstoppable, so kind of makes up for it. One of the things is you just can’t waste a bunch of moves going up and coming down like a typical bucket operator. If you come back down you take back up whatever you need. Lot of different things about the lifts from my experience. You have to do things in a different manner as not to get clobbered, since there really is no getting away from your cut. Positioning is obviously a huge part of it. Overall I’d say the lift has made me a better, smarter tree guy.


I've got a rotating grapple and a straight root grapple for my tx1000 Dingo and I prefer the root grapple as it opens wider and doesn't diminish pick up capacity as it is not as far out and with the root grapple you can doze or push pieces together or to orient them in the right spot to pick up. So probably shopping for one of those. Just want one that doesn't cost over $4k and doesn't bend up easily. 

This looks like a possibility at $2100 plus


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> I figured taking the lift and the log truck in one trip made the most sense.
> So you’re saying I should buy a lift ?



It’s a good move. Just not that certain brand with the …. um, “issues”.

I wonder how the availability of the lifts is with the tree frenzy and all the other supply issues going on lately? Might wanna order now for next year if it’s anything like buying a truck.


----------



## treevet

What does anyone think about running a couple of big removal emergency crane jobs with the whole week this week forecast with unpredictable thunderstorms and I have to go to a wedding in NJ for 3 days the next week? The crane and bucket have rubber tires but the trees don't. Couldn't come at a worse time.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> It’s a good move. Just not that certain brand with the …. um, “issues”.
> 
> I wonder how the availability of the lifts is with the tree frenzy and all the other supply issues going on lately? Might wanna order now for next year if it’s anything like buying a truck.



You mean that red brand?


----------



## gorman

I had to come down from the tree today because my guys were hootin and hollarin about a smell coming from the chipper. Smelt like blown clutch. Shut it down and waited. Smell went away and it was determined that someone drove by with a serious car issue.


----------



## treevet

Got a 90 ton sub crane scheduled for next Tues and Wed. Too much fun. Plenty of $ in both jobs for it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> You’re not wanting a rotating grapple?
> 
> 
> Good question. It was kind of a toss up. I almost brought both, but the thought of working over the wires from street side or putting a truck that heavy on the neighbor’s freshly planted (albeit dead and unwatered) lawn turned me off to the idea. That and it would’ve been an extra trip to get the log truck the way things were with drivers (nobody is driving my kenworth yet, I’m just not ready lol). All that considered, plus the extra reach, this worked out to be the best setup.
> 
> The lift is slower but deadly and unstoppable, so kind of makes up for it. One of the things is you just can’t waste a bunch of moves going up and coming down like a typical bucket operator. If you come back down you take back up whatever you need. Lot of different things about the lifts from my experience. You have to do things in a different manner as not to get clobbered, since there really is no getting away from your cut. Positioning is obviously a huge part of it. Overall I’d say the lift has made me a better, smarter tree guy.


You hillbillies need sidewalks!!!! WTH!!!,,,  
Jeff, it was a beautiful day!


----------



## treevet

Hillbilly?...I take that as a compliment. They probably invented tree work let alone started it.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> I had to come down from the tree today because my guys were hootin and hollarin about a smell coming from the chipper. Smelt like blown clutch. Shut it down and waited. Smell went away and it was determined that someone drove by with a serious car issue.


If you got a Wraptor it is like taking the elevator instead of the stairs. Come down and go up all you want just leave the Wraptor rope in the tree.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You’re not wanting a rotating grapple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lift is slower but deadly and unstoppable, so kind of makes up for it. One of the things is you just can’t waste a bunch of moves going up and coming down like a typical bucket operator. If you come back down you take back up whatever you need. Lot of different things about the lifts from my experience. You have to do things in a different manner as not to get clobbered, since there really is no getting away from your cut. Positioning is obviously a huge part of it. Overall I’d say the lift has made me a better, smarter tree guy.



Didn't see that before Jeffski replied to it. Well put.


----------



## tree MDS

Hillbilly stylin’ it again today. Tomorrow I’ll stop by with our Hillbilly log truck. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Having this stuff is one thing, but being absolutely deadly with it is another thing. 32 years, baby!! Any tree, anytime, anywhere. Just sayin.


----------



## treevet

We are BOMBED with storm work here and already busy before that. So I get a call from a 100 year old lady (big mansion) I worked for before and go out and she got a giant pin oak uprooted on her property, maybe 20 feet of 5' dia trunk is on her property and all the rest is on the street including squashing a car. Town Supt. comes out earlier and tells her it is her gig to remove it or they will cut it up and put it on her property. I just went out to watch out for her interests and couldn't possibly get to it for couple weeks.

Another tree guy, kid son of another tree co. whose dad retired and the dad is way younger than me is there when I arrive. Kid starts running all this bs on her while I am looking over the damage so he can get the job. Same bs the town supt is running. Kid came up to me to shake hands and I squished his hand.

I tell her she has absolutely NO responsibility for the tree from where it leaves her property as it was healthy and solid and uncompromised and just uprooted in saturated soil in a storm, an act of God....NONE, no responsibility or liability. No car liability, no removal in the road responsibility and they certainly cannot put/push all the debris and logs into her yard I told her, that is against the law. Her son is a lawyer and I fill him in with this info over the phone she hands me and then go home and call the town roads supt (have his # from working for the town) and set him straight and tell him to quit antagonizing this real old resident senior citizen. She's REAL old, quit bothering her and do the right thing. Man she could have a heart attack....and again...her son is a lawyer. Probably $3k on the canopy, 3k on the stem and 3 to 4 hun on the stump without cleanup. Easy to see why the town is dodging.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Hillbilly stylin’ it again today. Tomorrow I’ll stop by with our Hillbilly log truck. Lol
> 
> View attachment 916124
> 
> View attachment 916125
> 
> View attachment 916129
> 
> View attachment 916130


hillbilly log truck drove by today. looked pretty slick. being the huge deal you are now, you couldn't stop by and show me it.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> hillbilly log truck drove by today. looked pretty slick. being the huge deal you are now, you couldn't stop by and show me it.



Oh stop. I know you’re a busy guy is all. Next time! We were trying to beat the rain as much as possible too, so needed to keep moving. I saw Eric out there and honked at him.

Truck seems to be working out nicely now that it’s mostly straightened out. I had three good paying jobs from the week in that one load. Nice to top it off and dump while in town and all downhill to supreme. Wood is pretty much a non issue now. Fun, even. Getting pretty good at running it too.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> We are BOMBED with storm work here and already busy before that. So I get a call from a 100 year old lady (big mansion) I worked for before and go out and she got a giant pin oak uprooted on her property, maybe 20 feet of 5' dia trunk is on her property and all the rest is on the street including squashing a car. Town Supt. comes out earlier and tells her it is her gig to remove it or they will cut it up and put it on her property. I just went out to watch out for her interests and couldn't possibly get to it for couple weeks.
> 
> Another tree guy, kid son of another tree co. whose dad retired and the dad is way younger than me is there when I arrive. Kid starts running all this bs on her while I am looking over the damage so he can get the job. Same bs the town supt is running. Kid came up to me to shake hands and I squished his hand.
> 
> I tell her she has absolutely NO responsibility for the tree from where it leaves her property as it was healthy and solid and uncompromised and just uprooted in saturated soil in a storm, an act of God....NONE, no responsibility or liability. No car liability, no removal in the road responsibility and they certainly cannot put/push all the debris and logs into her yard I told her, that is against the law. Her son is a lawyer and I fill him in with this info over the phone she hands me and then go home and call the town roads supt (have his # from working for the town) and set him straight and tell him to quit antagonizing this real old resident senior citizen. She's REAL old, quit bothering her and do the right thing. Man she could have a heart attack....and again...her son is a lawyer. Probably $3k on the canopy, 3k on the stem and 3 to 4 hun on the stump without cleanup. Easy to see why the town is dodging.


Update...Town street supt. texted me last night and said the town would take care of their part on the road and turn around circle. Lady called me and is thrilled shitless. Message said they were there at the break of day. Lady said take trunk out whenever you can get to it...no quote nec. I texted the town guy and said thanks. All is good in the universe again.


----------



## treevet

Did some prep work today for 90 ton crano job Tues (mon is giant ash crano). May keep him around for a few more days too.


----------



## tree MDS

Dude, how long has that poor thing been sitting there? What are you like last bidder or something LOL?


----------



## tree MDS

Larry Low,, LMAO…


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Larry Low,, LMAO…


You back drinking vagisil again son? No other bids even asked for...waiting for a big crane appt. It would tip over the silly schit you got. I am thinking the first pick will be in the 40k range. This job is way beyond your abilities....uhhh....duhhhh...LMAO. You are about a dumb bittch sometimes Paulene. Throw up some more pictures of easy ash removals, lowering a million times, spreading mass plywood with morons who put up with that schit and equipment you are in debt out your a$$ with and ****...censored (shut the fk up). And I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha. Just make sure you bring a fire extinguisher or two up with you while you’re taking that first 40k pounder. Just in case.


----------



## treevet

That doesn't make any sense Paulene. And that will likely be the only pick if I can hook it all up. Building is now decided to be demolished. Contractors don't want to do it with piece suspended in it for obvious reasons. 

You know ALL that equipment you loan...errr I mean own...? I could go out and buy every piece of it tomorrow. Just sayin.


----------



## gorman

I hope you have the landing area for a 40k pick.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> I hope you have the landing area for a 40k pick.


Wide open as in vid...no way to cut the piece IN the building attic anyway. If you could then you'd have one end go thru the ceiling (it is suspended by the 2 brick walls on either end) to the floor and it would become a total schit show. Just worried about the building interfering with the piece departing and adding lbs to the pick. Would like to get the crane set up right next to the building but a bit of an incline up there. No worries re turf and sidewalk damage as dozers will take care of that. I had my guy cut a space in the back of the building thru the weeds to get my altec 4x4 in there to make the cut....the one cut. Guy just put me off a day and said Mon. is a holiday.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I hope you have the landing area for a 40k pick.



That parking lot looks like it should do it for that highly technical crane job lol.


----------



## treevet

You go thru this WHOLE life without a clue son? Get out the door and get back to those 20" dead ash bucket jobs son. If you don't probably a few thousand will be removed by your competitors today and you will be one day closer to repossessions.


----------



## tree MDS

Just sayin.


----------



## treevet

We all seen that one, your banner year job. We do that all the time. We done 10 crane jobs in the last 2 weeks that size. Imagine a crane on that job without all that lowering and all that chunk cutting and loading and time involved? Off to work now Paulene. We can play more later. I got big $ waiting for me out there. Toodles.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Toodles.


----------



## treevet

stopped in for a bite...thanks for visiting my thread. Please come again soon. Drive home safely.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> You back drinking vagisil again son? No other bids even asked for...waiting for a big crane appt. It would tip over the silly schit you got. I am thinking the first pick will be in the 40k range. This job is way beyond your abilities....uhhh....duhhhh...LMAO. You are about a dumb bittch sometimes Paulene. Throw up some more pictures of easy ash removals, lowering a million times, spreading mass plywood with morons who put up with that schit and equipment you are in debt out your a$$ with and ****...censored (shut the fk up). And I mean that in the nicest way possible. View attachment 916316


----------



## treevet

Thin line between a hero and a coward. But that line is fully recognized by the person themselves. Happy 4th everyone. God Bless America.


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Wide open as in vid...no way to cut the piece IN the building attic anyway. If you could then you'd have one end go thru the ceiling (it is suspended by the 2 brick walls on either end) to the floor and it would become a total schit show. Just worried about the building interfering with the piece departing and adding lbs to the pick. Would like to get the crane set up right next to the building but a bit of an incline up there. No worries re turf and sidewalk damage as dozers will take care of that. I had my guy cut a space in the back of the building thru the weeds to get my altec 4x4 in there to make the cut....the one cut. Guy just put me off a day and said Mon. is a holiday.



What are you going to use for slings?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> What are you going to use for slings?



Really, really big ones? Lol


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> What are you going to use for slings?


I am gonna let him make that call and he likely has some. I have some heavy metal 16 and 20' ones. We got a sling place in the town my business property is 5 minutes from the job ..https://www.mazzellacompanies.com/mazzellalifting/ 

Whatever it takes I will buy it and it will get used again later. I am thinking he might lift one end and drag the other end out given the building is being demoed. Don't know yet where he will want me to make the cut. I'd like to make it in the woods so I don't have to cut and move some after he makes the pick. I have permission to boom the wood into the woods but we'd have to go thru thick brush to unhook and I already have about 50 chigger bites on me from last week. Poison ivy all over on woods edge.


----------



## treevet

We are gonna use the sub for both jobs on consecutive days. Had him booked for Mon and Tues. He called me Sat and said he taking off Mon. for a holiday he forgot it was. Me and Bryan were gonna work anyway and I told Bryan I'd double pay him for that day and he was down for it. Now we are moved to Tues and Wed for the sub, looking like rain and storms those days, esp Wed and I have to decide which to do first. The big ash, well over 100' tall and 5' trunk dia will take most of the day to get all wood out and the school will be part of the day I think so want to do the ash first and have him leave his crane in my lot and drive my Nissan Frontier home for the night (Kentucky) if he wants and come back. If he no shows then it is a trade his 90 ton crane for my mini truck lol. Gotta do a bit of ball riding (not balls like you ride MDS) on the ash. Just want it all over. Got $20k on both of em. Purchase order on one and check on front porch on the other on completion.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> We are gonna use the sub for both jobs on consecutive days. Had him booked for Mon and Tues. He called me Sat and said he taking off Mon. for a holiday he forgot it was. Me and Bryan were gonna work anyway and I told Bryan I'd double pay him for that day and he was down for it. Now we are moved to Tues and Wed for the sub, looking like rain and storms those days, esp Wed and I have to decide which to do first. The big ash, well over 100' tall and 5' trunk dia will take most of the day to get all wood out and the school will be part of the day I think so want to do the ash first and have him leave his crane in my lot and drive my Nissan Frontier home for the night (Kentucky) if he wants and come back. If he no shows then it is a trade his 90 ton crane for my mini truck lol. Gotta do a bit of ball riding (not balls like you ride MDS) on the ash. Just want it all over. Got $20k on both of em. Purchase order on one and check on front porch on the other on completion.



$20k for that split ash?


----------



## mckeetree

bck said:


> $20k for that split ash?


Probably a little on the high side but let's face it, we all have been doing this **** way too cheap for way too long. Even the guy's that feel like they are charging plenty really aren't. I've got over $1,000,000 invested in equipment not counting land/shop...that's another $250,000.


----------



## bck

mckeetree said:


> Probably a little on the high side but let's face it, we all have been doing this **** way too cheap for way too long. Even the guy's that feel like they are charging plenty really aren't. I've got over $1,000,000 invested in equipment not counting land/shop...that's another $250,000.


no doubt, get it while you can. Everything is only getting more expensive .


----------



## bck

That just doesn’t look like that big of a tree. Definitely not $20k


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> $20k for that split ash?



It’s a nice round figure. Lol

Jesus, everybody and his brother is starting to run around here craning trees. I have a hard time finding jobs I can use the bucket on let alone ballpark landing zones lol. You’d think it was rocket science the way some people talk about crane work. Let’s be honest, the machine and the operator do most of the work. I mean really. Riding the ball alright hahaha.


----------



## bck

Side note: 
1992 F700 65 foot hi-ranger. 70 fwh 
45,000 miles 
6,000 pto hours 
210 Cummins 
Alison automatic 
Pistol grip 
Single man basket 
No pony motor 
Ready to go. Fully serviced. No leaks. Nothing wrong with the truck.
$25,000


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Side note:
> 1992 F700 65 foot hi-ranger. 70 fwh
> 45,000 miles
> 6,000 pto hours
> 210 Cummins
> Alison automatic
> Pistol grip
> Single man basket
> No pony motor
> Ready to go. Fully serviced. No leaks. Nothing wrong with the truck.
> $25,000


 
I know of that guy. I’m guessing it was well taken care of. A lot of boom to swing around for some spots maybe, but might not be that much of an issue, I mean most buckets have that issue anyway to some degree. Buy that and a lift and you’ll be golden.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I know of that guy. I’m guessing it was well taken care of. A lot of boom to swing around for some spots maybe, but might not be that much of an issue, I mean most buckets have that issue anyway to some degree. Buy that and a lift and you’ll be golden.


I bought it off of Bud Wright last August. Only reason I bought it because you could tell right away that it was well maintained.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> I bought it off of Bud Wright last August. Only reason I bought it because you could tell right away that it was well maintained.



Gotcha. So you’re selling it. Your post had me confused (it’s not that hard).


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Gotcha. So you’re selling it. Your post had me confused (it’s not that hard).


Yea, I think I found a deal on a nice rear mount elevator


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> That just doesn’t look like that big of a tree. Definitely not $20k


The 2 trees for 20k. But vids and picts are very misleading. That tree is as big as white ash get on a property from the late 1800's and been around probably bout that long. I was getting $450. to inject it yearly with Mauget. That's why it is still alive. Been juiced for 16 years this year thru 2 owners. NO way you could do that job without a crane and it is out of reach for my 100' crane without the jib. And I don't even carry the jib anymore. It is all out over the pool and the back.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Your post had me confused (it’s not that hard).



FKN...BINGO


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> FKN...BINGO



Like that workaday ash you keep posting up lol


----------



## treevet

And it didn't split...that huge limb detached and just socketed out leaving view the trunk is completely hollow. No way to know that before. That ash is about the size of this one I took out a few years ago....


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Like that workaday ash you keep posting up lol


Yeah JUST like that. You're confused about it (but not that hard getting you confused).


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Side note:
> 1992 F700 65 foot hi-ranger. 70 fwh
> 45,000 miles
> 6,000 pto hours
> 210 Cummins
> Alison automatic
> Pistol grip
> Single man basket
> No pony motor
> Ready to go. Fully serviced. No leaks. Nothing wrong with the truck.
> $25,000


Nice truck but probably a good deal at $20k. Just sayin.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Yeah JUST like that. You're confused about it (but not that hard getting you confused).



The MDS is just a simple tree guy, really. That said I woulda had that tree whacked and stacked in a day, day plus… without a 300 ton crane lol. Is like a little snack treat.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Nice truck but probably a good deal at $20k. Just sayin.


$20k is a VERY fair price. Anything less is a steal.
I’ve subbed out companies that use the lift and say it’s way better than bringing a crane in. And I’ve subbed out companies that bring the crane in for every job and don’t consider buying a lift. The crane is sweet and makes quick work but it’s a big piece of equipment that you need a driver for and still not the end all be all.


----------



## mckeetree

bck said:


> I bought it off of Bud Wright last August. Only reason I bought it because you could tell right away that it was well maintained.


I saw that truck and thought about calling you about it then sorta had second thoughts. I have owned several of those old non-over center hi-rangers but they were a little different from that one..at least the best I remember. Seems like 5FI PBI 52 or some such. I guess the WH was 57 feet. Around here, nobody wants to work on them anymore. Are the 65 ft. ones much different from the ones I had in a shorter unit?


----------



## mckeetree

mckeetree said:


> I saw that truck and thought about calling you about it then sorta had second thoughts. I have owned several of those old non-over center hi-rangers but they were a little different from that one..at least the best I remember. Seems like 5FI PBI 52 or some such. I guess the WH was 57 feet. Around here, nobody wants to work on them anymore. Are the 65 ft. ones much different from the ones I had in a shorter unit?


Also, as far as price it's hard to compare because I haven't seen one of those for sale around here in over 15 years.


----------



## bck

mckeetree said:


> I saw that truck and thought about calling you about it then sorta had second thoughts. I have owned several of those old non-over center hi-rangers but they were a little different from that one..at least the best I remember. Seems like 5FI PBI 52 or some such. I guess the WH was 57 feet. Around here, nobody wants to work on them anymore. Are the 65 ft. ones much different from the ones I had in a shorter unit?


I think they are all pretty much the same. There’s a 55, 65, and 75. I have three mechanics that say they can work on it no problem. North American truck in Danbury did some minor repairs and routine maintenance on it last year. I guess the owner there is the go to guy with the Hi-Ranger.


----------



## bck

mckeetree said:


> Also, as far as price it's hard to compare because I haven't seen one of those for sale around here in over 15 years.


You kind of have to see the truck to realize it’s in very good condition and has been maintained. It’s obvious. It’s not just an old truck on its 4th owner


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> $20k is a VERY fair price. Anything less is a steal.
> I’ve subbed out companies that use the lift and say it’s way better than bringing a crane in. And I’ve subbed out companies that bring the crane in for every job and don’t consider buying a lift. The crane is sweet and makes quick work but it’s a big piece of equipment that you need a driver for and still not the end all be all.


You don't need a huge crane just a 25 to to 32 tonner will handle most trees and be used all the time. 105' to 110' of reach is plenty. That way the cost is not a big deal and if it sits for a while who cares. A big bucket , say 75' wh, and crane both rear mounts on a tree at the same time is best set up. If you lower one branch it is too many for me... like the MESS does all day you certainly aren't a playa in your hood. Cranes on a job will embarrass a set up like that. Just bring in the sub guys at 2 hun an hour on the giants and over the roofers.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> Also, as far as price it's hard to compare because I haven't seen one of those for sale around here in over 15 years.


I had a hi ranger with the giant end exposed cable and hoses on the elbow for years...became a death trap...took off on its own sometimes on real cold days. The pistol trigger shut off never works on them and guys bungee them down.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You don't need a huge crane just a 25 to to 32 tonner will handle most trees and be used all the time. 105' to 110' of reach is plenty. That way the cost is not a big deal and if it sits for a while who cares. A big bucket , say 75' wh, and crane both rear mounts on a tree at the same time is best set up. If you lower one branch it is too many for me... like the MESS does all day you certainly aren't a playa in your hood. Cranes on a job will embarrass a set up like that. Just bring in the sub guys at 2 hun an hour on the giants and over the roofers.



I really wanna know what world you live in where every tree can be accessed with a crane? I mean really. It’s so bs. “A crane and a 75 footer is the ideal setup”. Maybe if all you work on is sitting ducks like that easy peasy ash you keep posting up lol.


----------



## tree MDS

P.S, I see Eberly’s old crane is for sale if you’re looking to upgrade. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

We live in man’s country out here. Trees everywhere. 100 feet is an every day cut and tosser… and they ain’t all lined up along the driveways.


----------



## bck

We


treevet said:


> I had a hi ranger with the giant end exposed cable and hoses on the elbow for years...became a death trap...took off on its own sometimes on real cold days. The pistol trigger shut off never works on them and guys bungee them down.


Probably because you had a POS truck


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> We
> 
> Probably because you had a POS truck


And painted with a roller and high end oil base. Lol


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> And painted with a roller and high end oil base. Lol


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> I had a hi ranger with the giant end exposed cable and hoses on the elbow for years...became a death trap...took off on its own sometimes on real cold days. The pistol trigger shut off never works on them and guys bungee them down.


Yep. We took a many a tree down with those old units but yeah, sometimes they would decide to do some strange thing like take off on their own or lose functions for a minute or two. The pistol grip has little plastic puffer lines going to it that are a major pain in the ass. There is a big difference in those and the XT Hi-Rangers we have now.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> We live in man’s country out here. Trees everywhere. 100 feet is an every day cut and tosser… and they ain’t all lined up along the driveways.
> View attachment 916581



A river !?!? Holey fkn WOW. And WHAT !?!? hunert footers??? I am very impressed. But begs the question why a big shot like you couldn't even afford a crane....or their own lot. MEBEE NO ONE IS FINANCING LOTS AND YOU MORTGAGED OUT YOU A$$? 


bck said:


> We
> 
> Probably because you had a POS truck


LIKE THAT OLE BOMBER YOU SELLING LOL?


----------



## mckeetree

I was trying to remember the brand of lifts that got ordered all cut up and chunked in the scrap pile. Was it Teco? I can't remember. I do remember after they were all forced out of service some dumazz dealers still trying to advertise them for sale they had picked up somewhere. Of course by then the company had been gone for 15 years. I'm not talking about the old Asplundh lifts that were ordered removed from service this was a company that is long gone.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I really wanna know what world you live in where every tree can be accessed with a crane? I mean really. It’s so bs. “A crane and a 75 footer is the ideal setup”. Maybe if all you work on is sitting ducks like that easy peasy ash you keep posting up lol.


If you only got one spot ...wouldn't choose that rickety death trap potty lift you got (how many times that rag tipped over creeping around like a snail?) or even a bucket for a grown up's tree removal. I'd put the crane in and climb off the ball (again not referring to climbing around in someone else's ball sack like you do). That is the fastest best way to remove biggies. I will email you a bill for teaching your loser a$$ son. And don't even THINK I am financing all these lessons either. You are teetering on the edge, I can feel it.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> I was trying to remember the brand of lifts that got ordered all cut up and chunked in the scrap pile. Was it Teco? I can't remember. I do remember after they were all forced out of service some dumazz dealers still trying to advertise them for sale they had picked up somewhere. Of course by then the company had been gone for 15 years. I'm not talking about the old Asplundh lifts that were ordered removed from service this was a company that is long gone.


Altec is handling Teco stuff now. Maybe Aerial Lift of Conn.?


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> Altec is handling Teco stuff now. Maybe Aerial Lift of Conn.?


No, it wasn't ALC...I don't remember. That's been a long time ago. Reach All units used to sell for give away prices at auctions. I don't know what the deal was with them.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> A river !?!? Holey fkn WOW. And WHAT !?!? hunert footers??? I am very impressed. But begs the question why a big shot like you couldn't even afford a crane....or their own lot. MEBEE NO ONE IS FINANCING LOTS AND YOU MORTGAGED OUT YOU A$$?
> 
> LIKE THAT OLE BOMBER YOU SELLING LOL?


Actually not. This truck is pretty mint.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Actually not. This truck is pretty mint.


It is pretty clean but a bit of a dinosaur right? This is that giant exposed main cable I was talking about. That seems a little suspect to me and did on mine bending back and forth over the years.


----------



## treevet

This was the 55 footer I had. Made a lot of money with that truck. Truck was a 90 and boom was a 76. Detroit diesel. Just shows how advanced Hi Ranger was and they were the pioneers. Moved quick, very responsive, pistol grip when others had multiple levers. I rebuilt the pistol grip on mine myself. This was 
The day I sold it. Was a little choked up to see it go. Had it about 20 years.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> No, it wasn't ALC...I don't remember. That's been a long time ago. Reach All units used to sell for give away prices at auctions. I don't know what the deal was with them.


I think some of them did not have pistol grips. There was a guy on AS who had a leaky pos Reach All who stayed tied in the tree while he was IN the bucket he was so scared of the truck.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> It is pretty clean but a bit of a dinosaur right? This is that giant exposed main cable I was talking about. That seems a little suspect to me and did on mine bending back and forth over the years. View attachment 916613


Never really thought about that cable being exposed. I guess it doesn’t really matter if you’re not whacking it against trees. Pretty heavy duty anyways. 
Dinosaur? Yes? Maybe? But does it matter ? If the truck is legit whats the problem? I’ve already paid for the truck multiple times since I bought it last year in August. The only issue I have with this truck is that it doesn’t go over-center. That’s it. But it’s a simple Cummins motor, no pony motor and the old hi-rangers are built like tanks. The old timers call them the Cadillacs of bucket trucks and that’s coming from a guy who’s has made plenty of money on the biz. Plenty. He still flys one today. And you still see plenty of them out there. End of the day this truck is solid and gets you up there.


----------



## bck

bck said:


> Never really thought about that cable being exposed. I guess it doesn’t really matter if you’re not whacking it against trees. Pretty heavy duty anyways.
> Dinosaur? Yes? Maybe? But does it matter ? If the truck is legit whats the problem? I’ve already paid for the truck multiple times since I bought it last year in August. The only issue I have with this truck is that it doesn’t go over-center. That’s it. But it’s a simple Cummins motor, no pony motor and the old hi-rangers are built like tanks. The old timers call them the Cadillacs of bucket trucks and that’s coming from a guy who’s has made plenty of money on the biz. Plenty. He still flys one today. And you still see plenty of them out there. End of the day this truck is solid and gets you up there.


The lower boom is also a 1,000 lb material handler so that says something also. Might even be a little more


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> The lower boom is also a 1,000 lb material handler so that says something also. Might even be a little more


Huh, never heard of that one before. I see that welded loop under the bottom boom. Is that original equipment? Don't think the turntable is up to being used as a crane unless manufactured that way. It is a nice truck. I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I needed one. Much respect for Hi Rangers. I have owned 2 in the past, one other before the picture above...same model.


----------



## treevet

You know one way when buying a bucket truck to tell if the seller took care of his truck and knew what he was doing?

Look at the screen on the cab protector. I had that truck for about 20 years and I bought it as a remount from town of Zenia Ohio (thru Dueco) and it was very seldomly used and there is not ONE dent in the cab protector screen and nothing has been patched or repaired. My 75' Teco on the other had was bombed into quite a bit. But none since I bought. I always tell my help when we buy a truck or piece of equipment it is like a cow being put out to pasture. It is used carefully and respectfully and perpetually maintained according to the manual of which I have a manual to everything I own.


----------



## epicklein22

Client of mine called me and said she found one of my chainsaws in her woods. It’s been almost a year since we were there last and the saw started on the 4th pull with the old gas in it.


----------



## epicklein22

What do you guys think of this bucket? I can’t ID which model of altec boom this is. I can get it for a pretty fair price.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> What do you guys think of this bucket? I can’t ID which model of altec boom this is. I can get it for a pretty fair price.View attachment 916910



Looks exactly like my old LRIII 55/60’. I have heard that they made a slightly shorter model of that boom too, but not sure on that.
Those covers are cheap as dirt. Nice boom.


----------



## mikewhite85

epicklein22 said:


> Client of mine called me and said she found one of my chainsaws in her woods. It’s been almost a year since we were there last and the saw started on the 4th pull with the old gas in it.View attachment 916909


Nice!!!

I've lost a few omni blocks that way


----------



## treevet

knocked the ash today...few short clips.


----------



## treevet

last 2 short clips..


----------



## treevet

90 tonner, 26k counter weights, over 200' of boom with jibs


----------



## treevet

Finished at little after noon today, all equipment back where it belongs. One more load on dump trailer of logs and stump grindings on f550 after this video. Didn't load on log truck anymore as want to schit can 11k stem to dump that we craned onto it. I will burn all this ash mixed with oak in my basement wood add on furnace this winter. $10k check already deposited for day and half work, sub paid. Already got check for $3k for limb that crushed gazebo. Let's see some vid of you guy's jobs. Picts suck.


----------



## tree MDS

Now for something a little more modern and technical. Lol. Didn’t have the patients to get them in order, but you get the idea.


----------



## tree MDS

Fore!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

All work Foxy approved.


----------



## treevet

That is very nostalgic and thanks for that. Memories of all that lowering and we used thick ropes consisting of plant material. Too much fun.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That is very nostalgic and thanks for that. Memories of all that lowering and we used thick ropes consisting of plant material. Too much fun.



Zero crane access and unsafe to climb. Entire country club freaked about it (rightfully so) and storm Elsa on way any minute. (Dropping logs not an option with water lines, etc. either). 1.5 gallons of diesel in the lift and about six hours to get it down and all but that stump cut out and stacked for hillbilly log truck. Charged as if I had a crane on site - cuz it was worth it.

What would you have told the club there, Crane Dadio? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Must be all tied up riding the ball(s) already this am.


----------



## tree MDS

I love this thing!


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I love this thing!
> View attachment 917502


“Rotted out, split. I’m surprised it’s still standing. Good thing you took it down before the storm. This tree was read to go ! “


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> “Rotted out, split. I’m surprised it’s still standing. Good thing you took it down before the storm. This tree was read to go ! “



You ain’t kidding.

That tree was ready to go. New cracks forming, etc. Was a good score (that and another smaller white pine).

The president of the club sent out a newsletter to all members stating that it was safe to come back to the club (was basically shut down for two days for this) and mentioned me and the company name several times (in a positive way). Basically my main client base. So worked out good for all involved. Again, how we roll, baby. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

That fox has been good karma in general. I fed it another dog biscuit tonight. Lol


----------



## Del_

tree MDS said:


> That fox has been good karma in general. I fed it another dog biscuit tonight. Lol



Taken last evening. Her two kits are under the porch acting shy. No rabbit damage in the garden this year.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> I love this thing!
> View attachment 917502



That area looks like it was soaking wet


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> You ain’t kidding.
> 
> That tree was ready to go. New cracks forming, etc. Was a good score (that and another smaller white pine).
> 
> The president of the club sent out a newsletter to all members stating that it was safe to come back to the club (was basically shut down for two days for this) and mentioned me and the company name several times (in a positive way). Basically my main client base. So worked out good for all involved. Again, how we roll, baby. Lol.


That’s what we call a Home Run


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> That area looks like it was soaking wet


It’s been raining back home just about every day from what I hear.
I’ve been at the beach in Southern Jersey all week and the weathers been beautiful.
Picked a good week to take off!


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> That area looks like it was soaking wet



There was a drain coming from the tennis courts just beyond the picture, but yes, was pouring. Rain gear makes it all better and plywood makes it possible lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> It’s been raining back home just about every day from what I hear.
> I’ve been at the beach in Southern Jersey all week and the weathers been beautiful.
> Picked a good week to take off!



Yeah, smells way too much like work around here this week!


----------



## tree MDS

Where’d Vett-trella scamper off to? I was hoping to see some mini Chinese vids of the fire hazard crane job! Lol


----------



## treevet

Vett trella ... pretty lame. Just got back from a huge family wedding at a ritzy country club in Florham Park NJ, 60's Rope Man.


----------



## treevet

You rope wielding thavage


----------



## treevet

My two favorite cartoon characters are YOU, ropeman...and diaperman.


----------



## mikewhite85

Did our first prevailing wage job at a school in NY last week. 6500 is the most I've ever charged on a single tree. Here's a cool shot.






Stump was FULL of metal.

Lots of storm damage work lately too. Lots of rain and wind around here.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> It’s a good move. Just not that certain brand with the …. um, “issues”.
> 
> I wonder how the availability of the lifts is with the tree frenzy and all the other supply issues going on lately? Might wanna order now for next year if it’s anything like buying a truck.


what brand?

ive seen one or two CMC lifts have the boom snap right off
after looking, and talking, it does seem like a good move to get a used "bigboy lift" instead of the fisher price lifts, 130ft JLG anyone?


----------



## gorman

That’s the one.


----------



## tree MDS

Little storm damage job from today. No crane or bucket access (as usual).


----------



## tree MDS

Yesterday..


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Little storm damage job from today. No crane or bucket access (as usual).
> 
> View attachment 918724
> View attachment 918725
> View attachment 918726
> View attachment 918727


Damn that’s nasty. Hopefully you got crane money for it without the crane.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Damn that’s nasty. Hopefully you got crane money for it without the crane.



Yep.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> Yep.



Crane is awesome where needed. I just wouldn’t wanna become a one trick pony and start needing a crane for every little tree. Lol. Really makes a guy look lame.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Crane is awesome where needed. I just wouldn’t wanna become a one trick pony and start needing a crane for every little tree. Lol.


Nobody who’s seen your work thinks you are Paul.
Glad to hear you made the bank.
That tree was nasty.
Cranes are nice though. Even my fat ass can take a tree down with one lol.
Without gaffs, I hate gaffs.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Nobody who’s seen your work thinks you are Paul.
> Glad to hear you made the bank.
> That tree was nasty.
> Cranes are nice though. Even my fat ass can take a tree down with one lol.
> Without gaffs, I hate gaffs.



Thanks.
How can you not like spikes, though, don’t get it?


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Thanks.
> How can you not like spikes, though, don’t get it?


When I was climbing it was mostly prunes on rope. Never got comfortable on spikes then moved into spraying and found my niche. Never looked back. Then again, when I got started, Pete was the worst tree man on the face of the planet. Nice guy, good arborist, but a tree man….not so much.
Local friend of mine just got his crane going so that may change in the near future, at least on the weekends.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Local friend of mine just got his crane going so that may change in the near future, at least on the weekends.



E seems like a decent kid. Good family. I just don’t understand why anyone would wanna put the cart before the horse with an endeavor like that. Especially with no tree experience to speak of. I guess they’re just trees, though, no biggie. Not rocket science.


----------



## tree MDS

Plus the Kostner brothers already have the crane thing locked down in town anyway lol.


----------



## HumBurner

This was a continuation of a tree. Short story: Took off the two outer stems a month or so ago. Middle stem was a pickle for multiple reasons. Primary reason being -8’ to 8’ from range of hitting power line (meaning potential to hit transmission lines) and unfortunately because of the compromised base and trees weight/lean, also meant it could break landing further uphill of the lay, hitting a separate power pole with a junction of lower voltage lines, and also possibly me if it crumbled into its base. Fire damage and rot. High face on this cut was to both clear the remnant of the left side stem and because the rot extended up into what looked like sound wood.
Holding wood was a little higher than I would’ve liked, but it helped with the heart rot and didn’t cause any issues. It was also an extremely difficult spot to reach.

So I delayed cutting this tree, urging the client to have the power company evaluate it. The company, surprisingly, came out within a week, deemed it a threat, and topped it. You can see they took some branches that would have helped the tree go over way easier on the lay side.

The client took some photos and video clip, without me knowing, thankfully. It was a long session of eating dust despite my mouth being closed!


----------



## HumBurner

Tree the day I cut the first two stems.

The last photo is a few feet over from where the power lines run.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> E seems like a decent kid. Good family. I just don’t understand why anyone would wanna put the cart before the horse with an endeavor like that. Especially with no tree experience to speak of. I guess they’re just trees, though, no biggie. Not rocket science.


Yeah he is. He got a stupid deal on it with a blown motor. Nobody could test it out so it wouldn’t sell. The guy practically gave it away.
New engine, cable, slip ring for the turret, guides in the boom, and a few other things I’m probably forgetting and he’s got about 75k in a 35 ton crane.
I keep telling him to put his time in and get his crane license and forget the trees. Picking AC units off the ground, knowing what they weigh seems to be a whole lot safer then guessing a picks weight when it’s in the air.


----------



## tree MDS

I dunno, craning dead ash trees with no experience and a spray guy on the hook does kinda sound fun. lol.


----------



## gorman

Jed1124 said:


> Yeah he is. He got a stupid deal on it with a blown motor. Nobody could test it out so it wouldn’t sell. The guy practically gave it away.
> New engine, cable, slip ring for the turret, guides in the boom, and a few other things I’m probably forgetting and he’s got about 75k in a 35 ton crane.
> I keep telling him to put his time in and get his crane license and forget the trees. Picking AC units off the ground, knowing what they weigh seems to be a whole lot safer then guessing a picks weight when it’s in the air.



Putting 75k into a 35t crane? That don’t seem like a good idea


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> Putting 75k into a 35t crane? That don’t seem like a good idea


75k total, including the purchase price.
2004 Altec
You might know the guy who had it. Hendricks tree out of RI


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> 75k total, including the purchase price.
> 2004 Altec
> You might know the guy who had it. Hendricks tree out of RI



Well somebody’s fibbing cuz unless my mind is totally shot, I swear his old man told me he had 150k into it last weekend. Whatever. I’m just saying that’s a big difference. I mean which is it?


----------



## gorman

That’s not a bad deal. Hendricks is a good guy, did he upgrade?


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Well somebody’s fibbing cuz unless my mind is totally shot, I swear his old man told me he had 150k into it last weekend. Whatever. I’m just saying that’s a big difference. I mean which is it?


No 75k. I’m 100% sure.


----------



## Jed1124

gorman said:


> That’s not a bad deal. Hendricks is a good guy, did he upgrade?


From what I heard he got a 55ton but was having trouble finding climbers.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> No 75k. I’m 100% sure.



How tall is the main boom?


----------



## gorman

Jed1124 said:


> From what I heard he got a 55ton but was having trouble finding climbers.



Finding climbers. They all go to mass and CT because the pay is 2x what it is in ri. No one is gonna climb for 20 an hour.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> How tall is the main boom?


127’


----------



## tree MDS

Lol, so it shrunk 10’ too.

Definitely a nice size tree crane tho..


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Lol, so it shrunk 10’ too.
> 
> Definitely a nice size tree crane tho..


Just double checked. 127’ of stick on top of the truck gives you 137’’ of tip height. My bad.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Just double checked. 127’ of stick on top of the truck gives you 137’’ of tip height. My bad.



That’s pretty sick, no doubt. I hope he does well with it. Like I said, good kid, good family. 

Edit: and let’s face it, the more the merrier. Lol… make room for one more at the arborist circle jerk!!


----------



## tree MDS

Nice Monday job. Finishing some trees the last guy bailed on. Was actually kinda fun for the old “Ropeman” lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Few more from the “Ropeman” lol.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Few more from the “Ropeman” lol.
> 
> View attachment 919447
> View attachment 919448
> View attachment 919449
> View attachment 919450
> View attachment 919451





tree MDS said:


> Few more from the “Ropeman” lol.
> 
> View attachment 919447
> View attachment 919448
> View attachment 919449
> View attachment 919450
> View attachment 919451


Looks like an easy one


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Few more from the “Ropeman” lol.
> 
> View attachment 919447
> View attachment 919448
> View attachment 919449
> View attachment 919450
> View attachment 919451


The electric service coming into that deal is the biggest mess I've ever seen.


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> No one is gonna climb for 20 an hour.


$20 is $20 man, seems to be the going rate everywhere ive seen, all the job listings show $18-25/hr last I saw, if I can score a job paying more than that when I turn 18 im gonna be super happy


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Few more from the “Ropeman” lol.
> 
> View attachment 919447
> View attachment 919448
> View attachment 919449
> View attachment 919450
> View attachment 919451


guess im saving up for a GRCS

from what I hear its worth every penny, I heard the same about caddy pads, they were right


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> The electric service coming into that deal is the biggest mess I've ever seen.



That was a summer camp that’s been in operation since 1900. I’m guessing that nightmare was probably grandfathered in. (That was the kitchen back there). You’d have to see that wire mess in person to appreciate all that was going on there. I wonder if camp orientation includes some kind of ehap briefing. Lol


----------



## gorman

I finally figured out ive have Lyme disease bad for the past three weeks. It’s been a tough ride but I’m finally on doxy and starting to feel better.


----------



## tree MDS

Crane and 90’ spider lift. What a sweet thing! I needed an easier week too!!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Few more from the “Ropeman” lol.
> 
> View attachment 919447
> View attachment 919448
> View attachment 919449
> View attachment 919450
> View attachment 919451


Your GRCS has paid for itself many times over! Nice work. Your groundies must also be trained very well.


----------



## Jester3775

gorman said:


> I finally figured out ive have Lyme disease bad for the past three weeks. It’s been a tough ride but I’m finally on doxy and starting to feel better.


Bummer but glad you finally caught it. I recently got bit by my first ever deer tick. It seemed to hold on way tougher than a regular tick. I ended up going into emergency room and having them remove, was in a hard spot for me to really see on back of my leg below my but ! They gave me 4 pills that were some sort of antibiotic and they said 98% of the time if you catch it in the first 3 days I should be good. Was about a month ago so I must be good.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Your GRCS has paid for itself many times over! Nice work. Your groundies must also be trained very well.



You've got one now, right Mike? They’re an amazing tool when used properly. Just takes time to get through the learning curve, but well worth it. If something happened to mine tomorrow, I’d have to pony up and buy a new one.


----------



## tree MDS

Zzzzzz….. Where’s Crane Man Vetty!!?? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Crane Dadio. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

I missed the pic of the pick , but it was down there and good sized!! Lol.


----------



## gorman

You’re such a bully.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> You’re such a bully.



Am not!!!!


----------



## epicklein22

We worked in the rain all day Saturday with my buddy’s crane clearing back a driveway for a new easement. Smoked this large red oak in a couple hours to start the day, then a bunch of smaller trees that were one or two picks. Log on the left was 7k lbs, log on the right was like 5500k lbs. 

And a funny meme I saw recently.


----------



## tree MDS

I’ve got a big old white oak tree coming up Monday on that crane job we’re on. My older trailer for the tractor (under cdl) needs a deck and my newer cam 7 split deck tilt will eventually be needing a deck. Tree is huge and straight as an arrow and knot free. Should be a sweet score. Just gotta figure out where to bring it, etc. Nice little side benefit of the job.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I’ve got a big old white oak tree coming up Monday on that crane job we’re on. My older trailer for the tractor (under cdl) needs a deck and my newer cam 7 split deck tilt will eventually be needing a deck. Tree is huge and straight as an arrow and knot free. Should be a sweet score. Just gotta figure out where to bring it, etc. Nice little side benefit of the job.


What do you think the white oak is worth ?


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> What do you think the white oak is worth ?



That’s a good question. I really have no idea. The whole lumber thing is a mystery to me. I’m guessing anywhere from $800 to a couple grand, but that’s just a guess. Maybe more, maybe less. Should be some sweet trailer decking on the cheap anyway. Lol


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> That’s a good question. I really have no idea. The whole lumber thing is a mystery to me. I’m guessing anywhere from $800 to a couple grand, but that’s just a guess. Maybe more, maybe less. Should be some sweet trailer decking on the cheap anyway. Lol



After paying to kill it, mill it, dry it, and then sell it who knows. It’s a lot of work.


----------



## tree MDS

Just had my morning visit from the company mascot. Lol. Gave him a dog treat and off he (she?) went. So cool.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> You've got one now, right Mike? They’re an amazing tool when used properly. Just takes time to get through the learning curve, but well worth it. If something happened to mine tomorrow, I’d have to pony up and buy a new one.


Yup! We don't use it as much as we should. There are a lot of days when we think "Man, I wish we remembered the GRCS!"


----------



## mikewhite85

More zigzagging, cabling, and bolting.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice work!

Whats that big tater on the lower leader on left (second pic)? You didn’t run into it with the truck did you?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Whats that big tater on the lower leader on left (second pic)? You didn’t run into it with the truck did you?


You're observant! That's exactly what happened!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> You're observant! That's exactly what happened!



You know what they say about the details!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Can you smell what the MDS is cookin’!!? Hahaha.. Just sayin


----------



## bck

Where does one go about to buy a NEW bucket truck?


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Where does one go about to buy a NEW bucket truck?



Bill Mitchell is the Terex guy for CT. You probably already figured that out, but here’s his contact info anyway. Good dude.


----------



## mikewhite85

Bad day today. Have any of you ever had this happen? Frame just broke. Here's to hoping it's less than 2k to fix.


----------



## tree MDS

That’s terrible, man!!! I’m sorry! Never heard of a tractor frame breaking like that. Have you had a good guy look at it yet, and if so what’d they think?


----------



## tree MDS

Some more crane and log truck action and then total backyard domination MDS style. Cuz that’s how we roll baby!! I didn’t get any pics of today’s rigging, but it was sick, I tell you!! Some next level MDS action. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That’s terrible, man!!! I’m sorry! Never heard of a tractor frame breaking like that. Have you had a good guy look at it yet, and if so what’d they think?


Yeah, I've got a great mechanic. He successfully picked it up with his roll of without it totally splitting apart! Funny thing is the engine still fires right up. He'll probably take a closer look tomorrow and give me the scoop.

Nice work in your pics. I'm always impressed with the plywood!


----------



## tree MDS

That plywood is getting pretty floppy. I used to be able to get 48 sheets for $1400. Now they want $3500!! Not happening.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That plywood is getting pretty floppy. I used to be able to get 48 sheets for $1400. Now they want $3500!! Not happening.


73 dollars a sheet? Yikes! What size do you get? 3/4?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> 73 dollars a sheet? Yikes! What size do you get? 3/4?



Yeah, it’s $70 plus tax or thereabouts. 3/4” cdx


----------



## tree MDS

This thing is getting it’s ass handed to it. Took that whole top on the right in one piece, was taller that the rigging top. How we roll. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, it’s $70 plus tax or thereabouts. 3/4” cdx


How do you haul it an handle it? Do you have a dedicated trailer? Move it around with your loader?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> How do you haul it an handle it? Do you have a dedicated trailer? Move it around with your loader?



We have a big pile out behind the shop. I back up my old Chevy and we toss it in sheet by sheet… and then so on and so forth at the job. Lol. It’s a lot of work, but you know them lawns is important!!


----------



## tree MDS

Here’s how that log on the right went down. I usually like to be double crotched (pulleyed, whatever) through two tops on stuff that big, but the lift and ground workers were in such safe positions, I felt it was worth taking the chance of going big. Well.. that’s kinda how I roll generally anyway lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Gotta bump this thread!

Played around on the local high school's cross country trail today. Lots of fallen trees to clear. Then did four other small jobs.

I was surprised by how much those telephone/cable lines sprung back up after cutting that stick.


----------



## mikewhite85

Here's my tractor in progress. Yikes!

The bellhousing cracked and split when we were lifting a load of wood. It ended up breaking 2 hydraulic lines in the process but the engine, shaft, and tranny are fine.


----------



## tree MDS

Some pics from this weeks first job..


----------



## tree MDS

And then this one started today. This is at the bottom of a huge hill and around some stone walls. Getting in and set up is hopefully gonna be the worst part. We might be here a week or better. How we roll baby.


----------



## Jed1124

mikewhite85 said:


> Here's my tractor in progress. Yikes!
> 
> The bellhousing cracked and split when we were lifting a load of wood. It ended up breaking 2 hydraulic lines in the process but the engine, shaft, and tranny are fine.
> View attachment 923607



What model New Holland is that?


----------



## mikewhite85

Jed1124 said:


> What model New Holland is that?


2003 TC33D I bought it for 10k about 2 months ago. It must have had a hairline crack on the bellhousing, We'll be back up and running next week! I've been missing my uniforest winch.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> And then this one started today. This is at the bottom of a huge hill and around some stone walls. Getting in and set up is hopefully gonna be the worst part. We might be here a week or better. How we roll baby.
> View attachment 923614
> View attachment 923615
> View attachment 923616


I'm dying to know. How much does the MDS charge for a week long job??


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> I'm dying to know. How much does the MDS charge for a week long job??


I don't know...but it's probably a lot. Because...well, you know, that's how the mf'er rolls baby. I actually have a lot of respect for the guy. To do any good in this deal you have to chew through a concrete wall and look good doing it. Otherwise you are just another wannabee.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> I'm dying to know. How much does the MDS charge for a week long job??



This job is going to be a bit different than most, so figured accordingly. In other words I covered my ass. Lol. I figured it for seven days on the high end of the pay scale per day, but not taking advantage (very nice and really old lady). I figured five days plus a couple days for moving stuff, etc. Worst case the actual work part takes a little longer and eats into my moving equipment time lol. I think I might do it quicker though, in which case I’ll do really well.. We’ll see. Hope that answered your question!

I might just take it easy though. It’s that time of year where it all starts to wear my down a bit.


----------



## Jed1124

mikewhite85 said:


> 2003 TC33D I bought it for 10k about 2 months ago. It must have had a hairline crack on the bellhousing, We'll be back up and running next week! I've been missing my uniforest winch.


Does it have a hoe on it? I think I looked at them when they were new. There was an issue with them breaking like yours when using a hoe.
I think New Holland upgraded the support for the sub frame that corrects the problem.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> This job is going to be a bit different than most, so figured accordingly. In other words I covered my ass. Lol. I figured it for seven days on the high end of the pay scale per day, but not taking advantage (very nice and really old lady). I figured five days plus a couple days for moving stuff, etc. Worst case the actual work part takes a little longer and eats into my moving equipment time lol. I think I might do it quicker though, in which case I’ll do really well.. We’ll see. Hope that answered your question!
> 
> I might just take it easy though. It’s that time of year where it all starts to wear my down a bit.


oh so twelve hundred a day right?


----------



## mikewhite85

Jed1124 said:


> Does it have a hoe on it? I think I looked at them when they were new. There was an issue with them breaking like yours when using a hoe.
> I think New Holland upgraded the support for the sub frame that corrects the problem.


I'd like to get a backhoe. It just broke when lifting a heavy load. The bellhousing is literally the only thing connecting the front end to the back so I get why after 18 years it finally broke. We'll be welding on a subframe support. 

My guys did a fairly tricky one today. Lots of wires. Next to a stream.


----------



## tree MDS

Shouldn’t that log be tied up a little further? Maybe it’s just the way it looks on my phone.

That looks like a handy little block and sling.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Shouldn’t that log be tied up a little further? Maybe it’s just the way it looks on my phone.
> 
> That looks like a handy little block and sling.


Yup! I didn't notice that until i looked closer at the picture. I'll talk to him. 

Omni blocks with infinity slings are great. I think we're on our third one. https://www.treestuff.com/rope-logic-ultra-omni-block-sling/


----------



## ZinTrees

not exactly today, but a few weeks ago, pushed over this cherry tree with a dozer, pulled the top with a hydraulic winch on a unimog

was on site an hour and a half, about an hour was talking with the dude


----------



## ZinTrees

Unimog

Where The Tree Falls


----------



## tree MDS

Look guys, new avatar! I wish it was more defined like on my old chipper. he's still so classic though!! lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Look guys, new avatar! I wish it was more defined like on my old chipper. he's still so classic though!! lol


looks good


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> looks good



you need to tighten up your lanyard, kid. What’re you afraid of the tree? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Is that your dad? That’d be pretty cool if it was.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> What’re you afraid of the tree?


yes

dull gaffs and rock hard bark make ones butt tighten


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Is that your dad? That’d be pretty cool if it was.


thats Bob, AKA Tennmogger or Hammogger, the owner of the tree, google either of those usernames, lots of cool stuff he has


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Look guys, new avatar! I wish it was more defined like on my old chipper. he's still so classic though!! lol



I always loved that maniacal cartoon. That’s what is think employees are doing when they put gravel driveway rakings through the chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I always loved that maniacal cartoon. That’s what is think employees are doing when they put gravel driveway rakings through the chipper.



I’m amazed at how long the blades last in this drum chipper we’re primarily running now. I just train everyone to be vigilant about not putting rakings in it, etc., and hit it up with the knife sharpener once in a while and I can get months out of one side.

I figure it’s because the drum chippers actually use the entire blade(s) uniformly, unlike the disk where two blades do most of the chipping.

Nothing throws chips like a disk though. If chipping into the woods, the disk is the way to go.


----------



## DBJR

Just finished climbing this beauty. Growing in/ over a maple that needed to stay untouched just to make everything more interesting. Was able to rig one top and pull two over but one I had to climb to the tip and cut every branch then pull the nest I made out of the maple. My zig zag and zillion are so pitched up they're borderline unusable.


----------



## Zale

ZinTrees said:


> not exactly today, but a few weeks ago, pushed over this cherry tree with a dozer, pulled the top with a hydraulic winch on a unimog
> 
> was on site an hour and a half, about an hour was talking with the dude
> 
> View attachment 923966
> View attachment 923967
> View attachment 923968
> View attachment 923969


Good to see some young blood getting it. If it hasn't already been said, get yourself a pair of boots that will support those spikes. Looks painful. Also, do you really need all those toys for that particular tree? Drop the weight, your body will thank you in 30 years. Be safe.


----------



## ZinTrees

Zale said:


> Good to see some young blood getting it. If it hasn't already been said, get yourself a pair of boots that will support those spikes. Looks painful. Also, do you really need all those toys for that particular tree? Drop the weight, your body will thank you in 30 years. Be safe.


those boots do really well actually

and no, might have been showing off some gear lmao, I normally shed some weight before heading up


----------



## tree MDS

Zale said:


> Good to see some young blood getting it. If it hasn't already been said, get yourself a pair of boots that will support those spikes. Looks painful. Also, do you really need all those toys for that particular tree? Drop the weight, your body will thank you in 30 years. Be safe.



Lmao. He’s goin’ for the gold, of course he needs all that stuff!


----------



## Zale

We each discover what works for us.


----------



## tree MDS

Finally washed the bucket today. Thinking I might pay it off this year, figured I should see what’s under all that grime. Not too bad.

Now I just gotta refrain from buying anything else for a little while. Lol. Hopefully nobody pisses me off too much.


----------



## tree MDS

Extreme borrowing. Lol.


----------



## bck

ZinTrees said:


> not exactly today, but a few weeks ago, pushed over this cherry tree with a dozer, pulled the top with a hydraulic winch on a unimog
> 
> was on site an hour and a half, about an hour was talking with the dude
> 
> View attachment 923966
> View attachment 923967
> View attachment 923968
> View attachment 923969


A little gear heavy in the tree?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Finally washed the bucket today. Thinking I might pay it off this year, figured I should see what’s under all that grime. Not too bad.
> 
> Now I just gotta refrain from buying anything else for a little while. Lol. Hopefully nobody pisses me off too much.
> View attachment 924127
> View attachment 924128
> View attachment 924129


Beautiful truck. What's the next toy on your wish list?


----------



## ZinTrees

bck said:


> A little gear heavy in the tree?


I was showing off some gear

the guy I was working for used to go caving, I was showing him the other side of hanging on a rope lol


----------



## treevet

We been REAL busy, no time for AS. Just got caught up... Some great picts and posts. Be back soon with some mini vids for y'all and Rope Man. Wanted to take a nice long motorcycle ride in the country today but not to be. :-(


----------



## tree MDS

I finally had enough of dreading polishing all these alcoa wheels. Bought a bad ass drill with two batteries and these things. Much better!! Is like feeding the chipper with the Giant vs by hand. Lol.


----------



## treevet

lol


----------



## tree MDS

It’s a bad ass tool, you old bastard. Lol


----------



## gorman

I realized today that when my Isuzu does a dpf burn it smells just like freshly lit Kingsford charcoals with a light touch of lighter fuel.


----------



## mike515

Craned out a couple of large white oaks at a farm today. I was pretty disappointed about it but.....they aren't my trees. They were a little close to buildings but last year we had the biggest storm of our lifetimes around here and those trees were fine. He also had us cut up the trunks of others he already dropped. It's so damn stupid. He built huge metal cages around some tiny little arborvitae that he wants to save from the deer(?) but took down every tree that made his property beautiful. The crew foreman asked me "Did you tell this guy he's a dumb ass for cutting these trees down?" I managed to convince him to save one of them. I pushed pretty hard. In the end....we took all the huge saw logs home. He is cleaning up all of the rest of the debris. It's too bad.


----------



## treevet

Somebody did the smart thing planting the White oaks and he counteracts that by being stupid. Pin oaks are the dumbest trees on earth next to Silver maples to plant...wait...nevermind...pretty much the same tree.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Somebody did the smart thing planting the White oaks and he counteracts that by being stupid. Pin oaks are the dumbest trees on earth next to Silver maples to plant...wait...nevermind...pretty much the same tree.


whats the deal with pin oak and silver maple? silver maple is great IMO

now, that being said, Pine, and Fir trees are junk, sappy ugly smelly weak trees, cedar is fine tho, smells good lol


----------



## DBJR

Silver maple grow obnoxiously large with brittle wood that doesn't know what a hinge is. Horrible at compartmentalizeing wounds. So trying to remove one is a headache even if you don't have a nasty surprise waiting for you. And their roots are a problem as well. But people love their shade so they stick around far too long. My only problem with pin oaks is deadwooding them. Any branch you try to toss gets stuck one layer after another.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Beautiful truck. What's the next toy on your wish list?


Went with another 90’ Omme. Just sealed the deal today.


----------



## tree MDS

Two Uber-mechanized tree removal devices. The MDS likey.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> whats the deal with pin oak and silver maple? silver maple is great IMO
> 
> now, that being said, Pine, and Fir trees are junk, sappy ugly smelly weak trees, cedar is fine tho, smells good lol


Do you even shave yet?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Do you even shave yet?


I do!! Lol!


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Do you even shave yet?


are you offering?


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> are you offering?


I'll shave your mom.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I'll shave your mom.


thats a little far bud


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> thats a little far bud


Me shaving you isn't suzie?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Me shaving you isn't suzie?


if you say "no homo" its fine

lmao


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> if you say "no homo" its fine
> 
> lmao


that doesn't make sense. Is your mom hot?


----------



## Jed1124

ZinTrees said:


> whats the deal with pin oak and silver maple? silver maple is great IMO
> 
> now, that being said, Pine, and Fir trees are junk, sappy ugly smelly weak trees, cedar is fine tho, smells good lol


Spend some time in Pin Oaks pruning and you will think differently for sure.
Silver Maples can be sketchy brittle bastards, with bad inclusions, but aesthetically, I think they are nicer than Pin Oaks.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Spend some time in Pin Oaks pruning and you will think differently for sure.
> Silver Maples can be sketchy brittle bastards, with bad inclusions, but aesthetically, I think they are nicer than Pin Oaks.


I think young Zin bases his taste in trees on smell. "Silver maples smell better than Pin oaks and Pin oaks smell better than Pines and Firs...". But if his mom made him beans the night before work...he gets a bit confused.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> I think young Zin bases his taste in trees on smell. "Silver maples smell better than Pin oaks and Pin oaks smell better than Pines and Firs...". But if his mom made him beans the night before work...he gets a bit confused.


Kid's 15, I give him credit for hanging around. Like most kids his age, he needs to learn to listen and talk less.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I think young Zin bases his taste in trees on smell. "Silver maples smell better than Pin oaks and Pin oaks smell better than Pines and Firs...". But if his mom made him beans the night before work...he gets a bit confused.


some of my tree- o- pinion is based on smell

most is how they look, taste, and how nice the lumber is


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Is your mom hot?


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> some of my tree- o- pinion is based on smell
> 
> most is how they look, taste, and how nice the lumber is


If you are a residential tree guy/woman your first responsibility is how trees act. In other words number one is safety. Silver maples and Pin oaks over grow quickly, get huge, break easily and threaten people and property. This is hard for a tree person to deal with after the fact and it can make the tree person look bad even if they try to correct the problem with pruning and/or bracing. Little can be done to change this situation permanently or even temporarily outside of just don't plant them in the first place or discourage it or intervene early and get rid of them in favor of another species.


----------



## treevet

Anybody have any dealings with Ripsaw Engine Overhaul? I sent my new ms880 in to have it ported and modded and no update and can't get them on phone, text or email and voice mail is full. 









Mail Your Saw - RIPSAW Engine Overhaul


RIPSAW Chainsaw Porting - 40% power increase vs stock. "Mail Your Saw" to RIPSAW to reliably increase the power of your chainsaw. From $399.99.




ripsaw.shop


----------



## tree MDS

Ripsaw. Lol


----------



## treevet

Most of my saws are ported/modded. Huge difference.


----------



## ZinTrees

pains me to see hit banging that 201 off the rev limiter so much


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> pains me to see hit banging that 201 off the rev limiter so much


bologna


----------



## treevet

You are likely used to those saws they sell at Christmas that have the chains from a light puller switch.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You are likely used to those saws they sell at Christmas that have the chains from a light puller switch.


the one your mom got you?


----------



## treevet

You are learning lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You are learning lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Went with another 90’ Omme. Just sealed the deal today.


What?? Why two? You expanding to two crews?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> What?? Why two? You expanding to two crews?



Two crews or one crew that gets a hell of a lot done. Wherever it Leads. But working towards two.


----------



## treevet

Should have bought a crane son.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Should have bought a crane son.



I assure you there is a method to my madness, there Ripsaw. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Anybody have any dealings with Ripsaw Engine Overhaul? I sent my new ms880 in to have it ported and modded and no update and can't get them on phone, text or email and voice mail is full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail Your Saw - RIPSAW Engine Overhaul
> 
> 
> RIPSAW Chainsaw Porting - 40% power increase vs stock. "Mail Your Saw" to RIPSAW to reliably increase the power of your chainsaw. From $399.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripsaw.shop



Hey, Dave, have you ever played the Australian lottery??


----------



## tree MDS

Most of us just buy saws and use them. Sharpen and put gas and oil in. Not you. You’re an animal up there with your Ripsaw taking 40k lb pics in your gym shorts at 70. You’re an animal, Dave,, a true animal. Hats off to you, sir!!


----------



## treevet

Hey Paul, no offense but I'd say with the money you have ventured I'd give an educated guess and say 99% of experienced tree guys in the world would have a crane in their lot with it. I did 3 crane jobs out of 5 days last week. Every day the crane goes out it makes around $1600. additional in that day and to support that any insurance company knows if a storm job has the word "crane" in the quote...huge quotes can be given without batting an eye. Not to mention if there ARE storms...nearly impossible to hire a crane...Even Tom I bet.

So....in summation....pls. let me know what the method to your madness is. Maybe therapy would help.

Also I retract my concerns with the probably largest saw modding outfit in the country now. Won't take calls, Won't take texts, Won't take emails....just had to message them on Facebook...my beast of a saw has "BEEN SHIPPED". Nothing, I mean Nothing...like a beefed up racesaw on the job. One of life's little pleasures. But if you can't figure out the crane thing...I get that you won't get this.


----------



## treevet

The best video'ed tree co on the internet. They run all modded saws. I won a chainsaw race with a souped up saw built by my Stihl dealer drinking buddy at the State Ag. fair in 1971 at the Flemington Fair in New Jersey. My first taste of race saws.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> The best video'ed tree co on the internet. They run all modded saws. I won a chainsaw race with a souped up saw built by my Stihl dealer drinking buddy at the State Ag. fair in 1971 at the Flemington Fair in New Jersey. My first taste of race saws.




I don’t see the big deal in that vid? I had my ground guy doing basal cuts with Tom’s crane op the other week. Anyone can do that ****. It’s like bucket work, every retard and his cousin are out there fighting over it. Lol.


----------



## treevet

A little lesson it modded saws for you guys cloistered way up in the Atlantic north east who haven't discovered that the rest of the tree guy world LOVES the modded saws that were lessened by environmental bs laws to restrict them....I have every saw he has and more and they ARE ALL MODIFIED. Some by Brad Snelling (Snellorized), some by Mastermind Work Saws...and some, now, by Ripsaw. Most of the work out west gets done by West Coast Saw Mods.


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn. I remember when that Snelling guy made a video of him clobbering himself cutting a tree without a hard hat. Now that was funny lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I don’t see the big deal in that vid? I had my ground guy doing basal cuts with Tom’s crane op the other week. Anyone can do that ****. It’s like bucket work, every retard and his cousin are out there fighting over it. Lol.


In your dreams you do even a tiny bit of what these guys do with cranes. All your rope work is a bit...well...should I say it...embarrassing.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> In your dreams you do even a tiny bit of what these guys do with cranes. All your rope work is a bit...well...should I say it...embarrassing.



What is it with you? Do you have a unibrow? Does it sometimes feel like there’s a thick band of mental retardation on your forehead clouding your thoughts? Starting to seem that way.. lol


----------



## tree MDS

Just sayin’.


----------



## treevet

Yeah lot clearing jobs are top dollah


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Yeah lot clearing jobs are top dollah



You’re gonna hurt your unibrow!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> In your dreams you do even a tiny bit of what these guys do with cranes. All your rope work is a bit...well...should I say it...embarrassing.



So a bunch of 20 - 30 y/o kids from Cali are your hero’s, Dave? Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Moment of calm…


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> The best video'ed tree co on the internet. They run all modded saws. I won a chainsaw race with a souped up saw built by my Stihl dealer drinking buddy at the State Ag. fair in 1971 at the Flemington Fair in New Jersey. My first taste of race saws.




Yawn. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

do you just casually have a fox stop by the shop every now and then?


----------



## gorman

Hurricane warning. This is gonna crush my plans on my birthday. I don’t need the money and I hate dealing with storm work.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Hurricane warning. This is gonna crush my plans on my birthday. I don’t need the money and I hate dealing with storm work


Happy Birthday John.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Moment of calm…
> View attachment 925178


They are just employees who get off on the vids. But they definitely got their act together.....and a biga$$ crane...which you don't got. If you are afraid of them or can't figure out how to buy one I'd be glad to help...just don't buy another NiftyLift first...please. It hurts to watch this schit.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> .just don't buy another NiftyLift first


its his money, let the man buy what he wants


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS has a climber in training. Finally starting to feel like a boss a little bit lately.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> its his money, let the man buy what he wants


This is a forum of opinions junior. Go squeeze some zits.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> This is a forum of opinions junior. Go squeeze some zits.





treevet said:


> This is a forum of opinions junior. Go squeeze some tits.



Lol. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> This is a forum of opinions junior. Go squeeze some zits.


I got a MASSIVE one IN my earlobe, its not fun


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Fixed it for ya.


I like your version


----------



## tree MDS

Lol,, Vetty in his gym shorts making the big cuts,, Lmao,,,


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> They are just employees who get off on the vids. But they definitely got their act together.....and a biga$$ crane...which you don't got. If you are afraid of them or can't figure out how to buy one I'd be glad to help...just don't buy another NiftyLift first...please. It hurts to watch this schit.


Forget the crane, buy a spray rig


----------



## tree MDS

The second lift is really just a necessity at this point. These trees around here are out of control and most of my jobs are lift jobs. One just isn’t enough right now.


----------



## tree MDS

Went out to the job we basically finished Thursday and spread the two huge piles of chips we blew on the side hill. Came out alright for a quickie. Really needs someone with an iron rake to detail it, but good enough for my end.
I didn’t want my tractor down in those woods with the supposed hurricane/tropical storm coming. How we roll, baby.


----------



## HighLifeOpie

Too down a 119' black poplar all alone. I had no real helper or ground help, so I just askedy friends sons buddy who rock climbs to tug rope for me. Took me about an hour and 45 to get it down to about 25'. I need a bigger bar to finish up tomorrow. I'm new here. So be nice k.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Hurricane warning. This is gonna crush my plans on my birthday. I don’t need the money and I hate dealing with storm work.



It’s not looking too good for your state, is it? Last time I looked they had it tracking kinda right along our borders, they say the winds to the east of it are worse though.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> It’s not looking too good for your state, is it? Last time I looked they had it tracking kinda right along our borders, they say the winds to the east of it are worse though.


mild day here, cloudy with a bit of rain, wind about nothing.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> It’s not looking too good for your state, is it? Last time I looked they had it tracking kinda right along our borders, they say the winds to the east of it are worse though.



We just lost power which is a bad sign. My place never loses power. Even in Irene. I already have two trees to pull off houses


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> We just lost power which is a bad sign. My place never loses power. Even in Irene. I already have two trees to pull off houses



I feel for you, man. I don't like storms either. That Isaias thing last year was the worst. I think I'm still burned out from it. I'm in the NW corner up here, so hoping we don't get much damage. Things are flowing along just fine without that.


----------



## gorman

Black locust fell on my own house. I had to guy it’s sister to another tree cause the base was breathing.


----------



## tree MDS

That’s funny.
Nothing more than a rainy day here.


----------



## mikewhite85

Some storm damage work for the County and removing some crunchy old spruce.

He didn't pinch the saw. I guess it's just a way to rest it for a minute?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I feel for you, man. I don't like storms either. That Isaias thing last year was the worst. I think I'm still burned out from it. I'm in the NW corner up here, so hoping we don't get much damage. Things are flowing along just fine without that.


Come on Suzie...you don't like storms...we eat storms up. Hurricanes, tornados bring em on. 2-3 hun or more a man hour...wtf you finance all that equipment for? You don't get cranes, you don't get non plywood mats, you don't get pruning, you don't get cabling or treatments, you don't get shorts in summer, you don't get mini skid loaders, you don't get juiced up chainsaws.... Does MDS stand for "mommy's dumbest son"? Your brother lost out by just a hair to you....


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Went out to the job we basically finished Thursday and spread the two huge piles of chips we blew on the side hill. Came out alright for a quickie. Really needs someone with an iron rake to detail it, but good enough for my end.
> I didn’t want my tractor down in those woods with the supposed hurricane/tropical storm coming. How we roll, baby.
> View attachment 925450
> View attachment 925451


lol


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Black locust fell on my own house. I had to guy it’s sister to another tree cause the base was breath



Hey Gorman, mdsth will handle that job for you when he finishes lot clearing.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> Come on Suzie...you don't like storms...we eat storms up. Hurricanes, tornados bring em on. 2-3 hun or more a man hour...wtf you finance all that equipment for? You don't get cranes, you don't get non plywood mats, you don't get pruning, you don't get cabling or treatments, you don't get shorts in summer, you don't get mini skid loaders, you don't get juiced up chainsaws.... Does MDS stand for "mommy's dumbest son"? Your brother lost out by just a hair to you....
> 
> View attachment 925756


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol,, Vetty in his gym shorts making the big cuts,, Lmao,,,


The Vet don't care to be ridiculed.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m so beaten up right now, I hardly know how to respond..  lol


----------



## treevet

Olturdy, your hero, was just a small timer mommy'sdumbestson. And just an employee who I heard now works in parks with a stick with a nail in one end picking up used condoms on he ground. I used to beat on him like a drum...and Masterblaster...and Ekka...and One O Dumb ...and you...etc. over the years...just for recreation.

My net worth comparison would make you the small timer. Wife hasn't worked in over 30 years. Put 4 kids through college. You are a pathetic creature, mortgaged to the bone, likely back on the sauce again as you feel the need to cause trouble all the time out of no where. I am 72...could out lift you, out run you, out work you and without question...out fight you. Been on ASite for 15 years and never seen a picture of your face, your family or girlfriend or boyfriend (most likely your preference). 

Do you live all alone, ugly as a possum and in a drunken stupor scared to death the Sherriff bout to knock on your door and take away all your borrowed toys when the ash trees are all gone...huge lol. No lot, no crane, no brains. Nobody gonna buy that rickety snail slow potty lift when the schit hits the fan from you and the Sherriff won't even know what to do with except scrap it.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Olturdy, your hero, was just a small timer mommy'sdumbestson. And just an employee who I heard now works in parks with a stick with a nail in one end picking up used condoms on he ground. I used to beat on him like a drum...and Masterblaster...and Ekka...and One O Dumb ...and you...etc. over the years...just for recreation.
> 
> My net worth comparison would make you the small timer. Wife hasn't worked in over 30 years. Put 4 kids through college. You are a pathetic creature, mortgaged to the bone, likely back on the sauce again as you feel the need to cause trouble all the time out of no where. I am 72...could out lift you, out run you, out work you and without question...out fight you. Been on ASite for 15 years and never seen a picture of your face, your family or girlfriend or boyfriend (most likely your preference).
> 
> Do you live all alone, ugly as a possum and in a drunken stupor scared to death the Sherriff bout to knock on your door and take away all your borrowed toys when the ash trees are all gone...huge lol. No lot, no crane, no brains. Nobody gonna buy that rickety snail slow potty lift when the schit hits the fan from you and the Sherriff won't even know what to do with except scrap it.


go take your meds pops

the doctor also said you need to drink less coffee


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> go take your meds pops
> 
> the doctor also said you need to drink less coffee


I don't take ANY meds little boy. None. Unlike Pablow, don't drink and haven't for over thirty years. Just stand up for myself and that twat is no match for me...nor are you. We can get along ... or we can go to war. I have been in an actual war. Keep that in mind.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I don't take ANY meds little boy. None. Unlike Pablow, don't drink and haven't for over thirty years. Just stand up for myself and that twat is no match for me...nor are you. We can get along ... or we can go to war. I have been in an actual war. Keep that in mind.


my dad was in the navy once, I can out piss you in a pissing contest any day


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> I don't take ANY meds little boy. None. Unlike Pablow, don't drink and haven't for over thirty years. Just stand up for myself and that twat is no match for me...nor are you. We can get along ... or we can go to war. I have been in an actual war. Keep that in mind.



Cocaine doesn’t count as a med I guess.


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> Cocaine doesn’t count as a med I guess.


oh ****!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree free day, first time striping a lawn


----------



## gorman

We all heard of his old studio 54 days. 

Anyway, you all have this gear to grind like I do when you finish a job and the customer says they’re gonna get a check for you but they end up going inside and doing a number 2 and then do their taxes and then bake a pizza and eat it and then twenty minutes later they come out with the 400 dollar check? Kills me.


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> Anyway, you all have this gear to grind like I do when you finish a job and the customer says they’re gonna get a check for you but they end up going inside and doing a number 2 and then do their taxes and then bake a pizza and eat it and then twenty minutes later they come out with the 400 dollar check? Kills me.


im yet to have that happen

doesnt sound fun to me


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> I don't take ANY meds little boy. None. Unlike Pablow, don't drink and haven't for over thirty years. Just stand up for myself and that twat is no match for me...nor are you. We can get along ... or we can go to war. I have been in an actual war. Keep that in mind.


Vietnam vet?


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Cocaine doesn’t count as a med I guess.


Are you saying I take cocaine whoreman?


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Vietnam vet?


Yeah, in in 1969, year and half in a combat zone, llth Marines, 1st Marine Div. , Hill 34, 3rd 8" Howitzers sw of Danang.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> We all heard of his old studio 54 days.
> 
> Anyway, you all have this gear to grind like I do when you finish a job and the customer says they’re gonna get a check for you but they end up going inside and doing a number 2 and then do their taxes and then bake a pizza and eat it and then twenty minutes later they come out with the 400 dollar check? Kills me.


$400. check? lol ...You don't collect sales tax do you? I get out of my truck and it is $400. Probably brown fingerprints on the check and it smelled like number 2?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> $400. check? lol ...You don't collect sales tax do you? I get out of my truck and it is $400. Probably brown fingerprints on the check and it smelled like number 2?


my minimum to put my saddle on is $200, then the rest of pricing is based on the job and environmental factors

rot, power lines, excessive rigging etc get an upcharge


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> Olturdy, your hero, was just a small timer mommy'sdumbestson. And just an employee who I heard now works in parks with a stick with a nail in one end picking up used condoms on he ground. I used to beat on him like a drum...and Masterblaster...and Ekka...and One O Dumb ...and you...etc. over the years...just for recreation.
> 
> My net worth comparison would make you the small timer. Wife hasn't worked in over 30 years. Put 4 kids through college. You are a pathetic creature, mortgaged to the bone, likely back on the sauce again as you feel the need to cause trouble all the time out of no where. I am 72...could out lift you, out run you, out work you and without question...out fight you. Been on ASite for 15 years and never seen a picture of your face, your family or girlfriend or boyfriend (most likely your preference).
> 
> Do you live all alone, ugly as a possum and in a drunken stupor scared to death the Sherriff bout to knock on your door and take away all your borrowed toys when the ash trees are all gone...huge lol. No lot, no crane, no brains. Nobody gonna buy that rickety snail slow potty lift when the schit hits the fan from you and the Sherriff won't even know what to do with except scrap it.


So if you made soooooo much money why are you 72 with a bunch of old ass equipment and one employee? still working? Shouldn't you be retired by now? Or atleast sitting in the office and doing estimates? LOL 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> $400. check? lol ...You don't collect sales tax do you? I get out of my truck and it is $400. Probably brown fingerprints on the check and it smelled like number 2?



I don’t actually think the vet is flirting with the devil’s dandruff. And that 400 dollar check was for a side job a neighbor bugged me to do. I was outside tapping my foot.


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> So if you made soooooo much money why are you 72 with a bunch of old ass equipment and one employee? still working? Shouldn't you be retired by now? Or atleast sitting in the office and doing estimates? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That would be assuming I don't like to do tree work wouldn't it "no dich too big to suck"? Wrong...and I got great equipment. What do you have that is better than I have son. Anything at all? Look at that dinky chipper Cassedillio got, what bout 70 horse...mine 200 hp turbo diesel Cummons on a 20" wood mauler...And if like mdscassedillia you got a herd of lame a$$es running around paying them $13.50 per hour and I make more than you in a day with one ground guy making $30. per hour...who is doing better...? I made 7 grand just mon and tues working about 6 hours each day. Job's done and paid finishing some other lame a$$ tree co. probably like your Lumburd Ill disaster who baled out after taking a 2/3rd down payment. Where tf is Lum bored, Illinois anywho?


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> oh ****!


Wasn't THAT funny Zit...er I mean Zin.


----------



## no tree to big

Is this what happens when you mix ALL all the drugs and add alcohol? 

You ever think somebody sends him video clips to his flip phone and is actually a "member" at the local looney bin? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewhite85

Cantankerous old Maple in town. Thought it would go quick but it ended up taking most of the day. Still was a nice little job. We needed to repair the lawn as it was a bit spongy in spite of our plywood efforts. Tomorrow we're starting a 92 tree job.


----------



## capetrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Cantankerous old Maple in town. Thought it would go quick but it ended up taking most of the day. Still was a nice little job. We needed to repair the lawn as it was a bit spongy in spite of our plywood efforts. Tomorrow we're starting a 92 tree job.
> View attachment 925957
> 
> View attachment 925958
> 
> View attachment 925959
> 
> View attachment 925960
> 
> View attachment 925961
> 
> View attachment 925962


I've seen some numbers thrown around in here for prices on trees and I have a feeling I'm getting screwed by underpricing the jobs I do.

May I ask what that removal priced out at? I don't often have trees that big around where I am but there are a few. I've thrown out what I think are big numbers and the owners are always happy but I always wince when I tell them the number.


----------



## mikewhite85

capetrees said:


> I've seen some numbers thrown around in here for prices on trees and I have a feeling I'm getting screwed by underpricing the jobs I do.
> 
> May I ask what that removal priced out at? I don't often have trees that big around where I am but there are a few. I've thrown out what I think are big numbers and the owners are always happy but I always wince when I tell them the number.


This one was only 1400 not including the stump. She was a sweet old widow so we gave her a really good deal. 

Are you in the Boston area? I imagine trees should be priced at a premium around there. We're in rural PA and do 2-3k per day on average with 3 full time employees.


----------



## capetrees

mikewhite85 said:


> This one was only 1400 not including the stump. She was a sweet old widow so we gave her a really good deal.
> 
> Are you in the Boston area? I imagine trees should be priced at a premium around there. We're in rural PA and do 2-3k per day on average with 3 full time employees.


Thanks

I do think I'm killing myself on pricing, The guy that works for me giggles everytime I tell someone a price. He's worked with other companies that are typically double my price he says. 

I just can't do that. Most of the people I work with are friends in one fashion or another.

Gotta start bumping the prices though.


----------



## mikewhite85

capetrees said:


> Thanks
> 
> I do think I'm killing myself on pricing, The guy that works for me giggles everytime I tell someone a price. He's worked with other companies that are typically double my price he says.
> 
> I just can't do that. Most of the people I work with are friends in one fashion or another.
> 
> Gotta start bumping the prices though.


You gotta pay the bills!

What kind of prices are you running? Is it just you and him or a larger crew? What equipment?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Took apart an Alpina 70.

Check out the angled transfer ports.







Like to know the theory behind that. [emoji848]


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> Is this what happens when you mix ALL all the drugs and add alcohol?
> 
> You ever think somebody sends him video clips to his flip phone and is actually a "member" at the local looney bin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hey "no dich..." I don't take any drugs prescription or otherwise. Haven't had a drink since 1988. I am just smarter than you are. Some people have a problem with that.

And if you see my equipment as inferior let me see your equipment, a job, your house. Post up a pict or 2 if you know how to do that. I am up for a good laugh.


----------



## capetrees

mikewhite85 said:


> You gotta pay the bills!
> 
> What kind of prices are you running? Is it just you and him or a larger crew? What equipment?


Me and him for now, another guy in the winter months.

My chipper and truck and other equipment are paid for and I climb what I take down unless I drop it from the ground. No cranes, lifts or buckets. As far as prices, like I tell anyone, every tree is different but I often hear what others charge and I'm baffled as to why the client doesn't call around. If I'm charging by the hour, I bill myself out at $75/hr, ground guy 1 at $65 and the other guy at $55. Each10 yard load of chips I add $150 to the price (boxed 1 ton)

A lot of what I do is because I like to do it, I love to climb but making money is the main reason. I do ok and I'm always busy but think I should be making more.


----------



## no tree to big

capetrees said:


> Me and him for now, another guy in the winter months.
> 
> My chipper and truck and other equipment are paid for and I climb what I take down unless I drop it from the ground. No cranes, lifts or buckets. As far as prices, like I tell anyone, every tree is different but I often hear what others charge and I'm baffled as to why the client doesn't call around. If I'm charging by the hour, I bill myself out at $75/hr, ground guy 1 at $65 and the other guy at $55. Each10 yard load of chips I add $150 to the price (boxed 1 ton)
> 
> A lot of what I do is because I like to do it, I love to climb but making money is the main reason. I do ok and I'm always busy but think I should be making more.


Bill everybody @ 100 bucks unless you are hungry dont matter if you pay 10 or 30 your buisness will never build if you don't profit 
Example you need a new axle for your chipper they can run a thousand to 1600 ish how many days you gonna work to pay that off? You want a better chipper? 3 years of proffit?? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Hey "no dich..." I don't take any drugs prescription or otherwise. Haven't had a drink since 1988. I am just smarter than you are. Some people have a problem with that.
> 
> And if you see my equipment as inferior let me see your equipment, a job, your house. Post up a pict or 2 if you know how to do that. I am up for a good laugh.



Cantankerous sod aren't you?

Just relax a bit, don't take everything so seriously. A sense of humour, particularly dark, is a sign of cognitive flexibility.

If you were truly comfortable in your own skin, in my opinion, wouldn't need to go on the attack every time someone even looks in your direction.

Your 'sense of humour', if one could call it that, seems about ten year old schoolyard level?


----------



## Rabid K9

capetrees said:


> Me and him for now, another guy in the winter months.
> 
> My chipper and truck and other equipment are paid for and I climb what I take down unless I drop it from the ground. No cranes, lifts or buckets. As far as prices, like I tell anyone, every tree is different but I often hear what others charge and I'm baffled as to why the client doesn't call around. If I'm charging by the hour, I bill myself out at $75/hr, ground guy 1 at $65 and the other guy at $55. Each10 yard load of chips I add $150 to the price (boxed 1 ton)
> 
> A lot of what I do is because I like to do it, I love to climb but making money is the main reason. I do ok and I'm always busy but think I should be making more.



Pricing is something we all battle with.

I'm competing with bigger guys in my region, offering a better product, with the same, or better equipment in most instances.

They run around $3,000-3500 AUD per day (ex GST) for just a three man crew, small truck & 18" chipper, 9 hours (stretching it) on site. Lucky if they bring four saws to the job. Many hours are lost with them sharpening the only ground saw on the job. One company in particular can't even manage a proper pruning cut on hardwoods, lucky if they could name more than five local tree species.

For the same job, I'll average $2,000-2,500 AUD per day (ex GST), two - three man crew, 6x4 truck & 15" chipper, Vermeer 925 & grapple, 4WD truck & crane (although bump up hourly rates if using the crane on job). Also in my rate will be a 4WD ute & tipper trailer (think you guys call them dump trailers). 9-10 real hour on-site. Come equipped with the full Stihl pro range of saws, everything is doubled, so we'll never be sharpening saws on a job. If we hit rock, steel or termites, change out to another saw. We all climb proficiently, rarely use lifts, partially because don't have one, mainly because many of our eucalypts are simply to large. Most operators with lifts in my area are using them mainly for utilities clearances, which I try to avoid.

Been trying to push up rates to somewhere in the middle-ground, every time I do, another certain local operator has the approach to ask what other guys quoted, then exactly halve it. Many clients who don't know better, can't resist, they don't realise they are getting only 40% on the job for half the price. Frustrates the hell out of me.

Could be worse though. Could be working in an office....


----------



## Rabid K9

Fun Eucalyptus saligna removal over deck recently. Young trees (< 25 years), enjoying their position on edge of dam, root uplift was tilting whole structure into dam. Ziplined out crown & upper bole, craned out lower stem. Lovely spot to work, commercial property, owner furbed us up with plenty of beers for the beer fridge as well.

Demo'd Bandit's small grinder on the stump & root plate. Was about 5m by 5m of above ground mass to deal with, the little SG40 did it, but was working pretty hard.

View attachment FR1.JPG


View attachment FR2.JPG


View attachment FR3.JPG


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> A sense of humour, particularly dark, is a sign of cognitive flexibility.


hmmmm


is there a point where it becomes too dark?


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> hmmmm
> 
> 
> is there a point where it becomes too dark?



Of course. Always a balancing act.

What I was trying to point out to a certain poster is that his **** flopping beef with the world at large comes across rather purile.


----------



## Rabid K9

On a different note, how does one have images show in post, rather than having to click on the file to display?


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Of course. Always a balancing act.
> 
> What I was trying to point out to a certain poster is that his **** flopping beef with the world at large comes across rather purile.


he's a little crazy to be sure

but ya know what, I dont care, as long as he's joking and not making threats or anything


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> On a different note, how does one have images show in post, rather than having to click on the file to display?


I always just copy and paste


----------



## Rabid K9

Young marri (Corymbia calophylla) with significant weakness due to stem canker lesion (see deformation of stem at approx half height), high leverage point, quite a large crown just waiting to flop onto bedroom below in the first SW storm, which happened few weeks after we got this one out. Not quite enough height for a zipline across house to chipper at front of lot, not that we wanted to lever up the tree any more.

About 40% sound tissue is the minimum I like to climb above with this type of defect, around 25% sound wood once we dissected the weak point on this stem.

View attachment 1629988082213.jpeg


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> I always just copy and paste



Tried that, still same result. Must be something am missing?


----------



## Rabid K9

I see a lot of discs still getting around on this forum.

Rationale behind this for you guys in the States?

Rare to see a disc still working regularly in many parts of Oz now.


----------



## ZinTrees

if you cant copy/paste, then save the image to a downloads folder, and drag/drop it in


----------



## ZinTrees

or, look at the options on the top of the text box, should see something that says "insert image" when you hover over it, drag and drop the image into that box does the trick as well


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> or, look at the options on the top of the text box, should see something that says "insert image" when you hover over it, drag and drop the image into that box does the trick as well



Gave all those options a run, still keeps displaying a link, rather than image in post.


----------



## ZinTrees

hmm, maybe it doesnt work if your upside down IDK


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> hmm, maybe it doesnt work if your upside down IDK



Can't be that. 

Earth is flat, we're all on the same horizontal plane....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Can't be that.
> 
> Earth is flat, we're all on the same horizontal plane....


ehh

the only thing flat is your girlfriend and a flat earthers brain


----------



## ZinTrees

see, your upside down


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Young marri (Corymbia calophylla) with significant weakness due to stem canker lesion (see deformation of stem at approx half height), high leverage point, quite a large crown just waiting to flop onto bedroom below in the first SW storm, which happened few weeks after we got this one out. Not quite enough height for a zipline across house to chipper at front of lot, not that we wanted to lever up the tree any more.
> 
> About 40% sound tissue is the minimum I like to climb above with this type of defect, around 25% sound wood once we dissected the weak point on this stem.
> 
> View attachment 926227


Some pretty common mundane efforts there Rabbit. All kinds of pseudo intellectual blather to accompany it while unable to grasp the simple concept of entering a simple photograph on the forum. "Uhhhh....About 40% sound tissue is what I allow myself to climb above....." Hrrrrumph...blather blather lol. Me likes to wear a top hat and tails or a low cut black evening dress sometimes while operating on Corymbia calophylla....I have safety meetings with my ground personnel on a regular basis to instruct them....


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Gave all those options a run, still keeps displaying a link, rather than image in post.


huge lol


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> if you cant copy/paste, then save the image to a downloads folder, and drag/drop it in





ZinTrees said:


> Courtesy of Zit Management Enterprises.


----------



## ZinTrees

atleast I dont have your ballsack moles


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> atleast I dont have your ballsack moles


I knew you saw them while you were down there but didn't think you would want to reveal that.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> atleast I dont have your ballsack moles


 
Shh! He’s very insecure!! Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I knew you saw them while you were down there but didn't think you would want to reveal that.


you have a weird growth as well, might want to go get that checked out

trench foot d*ck?


----------



## capetrees




----------



## tree MDS

American bad ass. Me and this truck been together 25 years. Lots and lots of trees and memories. Still goin strong. Lol


----------



## treevet

Reminiscing about the days you weren't in debt Quesidilla? Those were the best years of your life....

And yes...I'd say that in person lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> American bad ass. Me and this truck been together 25 years. Lots and lots of trees and memories. Still goin strong. Lol
> View attachment 926319
> View attachment 926320
> View attachment 926321
> View attachment 926322


And ps....I got zits on my ass 25 years old lol. 52 years in bidness this year. Almost...zero debt.

I'd say that in person too


----------



## treevet

One of my tree biz money maker memories....


----------



## treevet




----------



## Del_

67L36Driver said:


> Took apart an Alpina 70.
> 
> Check out the angled transfer ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like to know the theory behind that. [emoji848]



The theory behind that is a goal of more effectivly pushing out the burnt charge and completely filling the cylinder with the fresh charge. Loop charged I believe it's called. There is a very complicated swirling of burnt and fresh charge going on.


----------



## tree MDS

I think vet is still upset about that post I erased the other morning that basically called him a cheap old geezer for thinking a zigzag was a supper efficient training tool for treework lol. I think maybe I called him a geezer too.. well meant to anyway lol.


----------



## tree MDS

I thought the better of it and erased it, however. Lol


----------



## treevet

Wanna make up Paulsie?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Wanna make up Paulsie?



Hahaha. Not quite yet, neighbor. I’m gonna need some more time lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Some pretty common mundane efforts there Rabbit. All kinds of pseudo intellectual blather to accompany it while unable to grasp the simple concept of entering a simple photograph on the forum. "Uhhhh....About 40% sound tissue is what I allow myself to climb above....." Hrrrrumph...blather blather lol. Me likes to wear a top hat and tails or a low cut black evening dress sometimes while operating on Corymbia calophylla....I have safety meetings with my ground personnel on a regular basis to instruct them....View attachment 926307


LOL Vet, you ain't got no eucalyptus in the Nati,,  
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL Vet, you ain't got no eucalyptus in the Nati,,
> Jeff


That them ugly white trees, Jeff? Lol


----------



## treevet

Wanna make up Paulsie?


tree MDS said:


> I thought the better of it and erased it, however. Lol





jefflovstrom said:


> LOL Vet, you ain't got no eucalyptus in the Nati,,
> Jeff


Hey Jeffy...when I was in your home town the Eucs were not a lot bigger than large dogwoods.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> That them ugly white trees, Jeff? Lol


Aw man, they ain't ugly!  
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. Not quite yet, neighbor. I’m gonna need some more time lol.


No need to mention that both times we had run ins recently...you started it for no reason...But fine...Oh it is ONNNNN!!!!! lol


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Aw man, they ain't ugly!
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!



Lol. I know you know they are , Jeff. Just saying.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Wanna make up Paulsie?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeffy...when I was in your home town the Eucs were not a lot bigger than large dogwoods.


Is this what a large dogwood looks like?,


----------



## tree MDS

Let me guess, 40k lbs?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Let me guess, 40k lbs?


Of course You know he can just check his load moment indicator (LMI for you novices)...right?...But wait!...Alas...you have no crane. Sorry.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Of course You know he can just check his load moment indicator (LMI for you novices)...right?...But wait!...Alas...you have no crane. Sorry.



Stop embarrassing yourself, Dave. Jesus…


----------



## tree MDS

P.S. I love you, you old bastardo!! Lol..


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Let me guess, 40k lbs?


ok, but no,, about 5k,
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> P.S. I love you, you old bastardo!! Lol..


We ARE birds of a feather.


----------



## mikewhite85

Starting day 3 of what began as a 92 tree job. We had 5 left then she asked us to do 72 more! I think her yard looked nice with all the maples and cherry but she wants to turn it into lawn. 

Are chainsaw pants/chaps required by OSHA? Two of my guys rarely wear them during the summer. "Big Dave" whose leaning on the mini skid has come close to heat stroke a couple times this summer. 

I want to require them but be flexible in the heat.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Of course You know he can just check his load moment indicator (LMI for you novices)...right?...But wait!...Alas...you have no crane. Sorry.


ive got a 2T and 5T chain hoist, and an engine hoist, I think I beat the MDS here

oh, and a ton of snatch blocks/block and tackle, come along's etc


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Starting day 3 of what began as a 92 tree job. We had 5 left then she asked us to do 72 more! I think her yard looked nice with all the maples and cherry but she wants to turn it into lawn.
> 
> Are chainsaw pants/chaps required by OSHA? Two of my guys rarely wear them during the summer. "Big Dave" whose leaning on the mini skid has come close to heat stroke a couple times this summer.
> 
> I want to require them but be flexible in the heat.


if your on the ground chainsaw pants/chaps are required as per osha, and I think ANSI

however when climbing, not required

ive had heatstroke, if its a hot day then I wouldnt bother with chaps, more likely to die from heat than a chainsaw cut


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> huge lol



It unbecoming an old fossil like yourself using teenage girl acronyms....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> It unbecoming an old fossil like yourself using teenage girl acronyms....


LOL isnt a teenage girl acronym, it is one of if not the most popular acronym amongst all generations 


throw another shrimp on the barby mate


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> LOL isnt a teenage girl acronym, it is one of if not the most popular acronym amongst all generations
> 
> 
> throw another shrimp on the barby mate



Started by teenage girls. Maybe if I used it, could work out how to embed photos....

Crayfish, whippersnapper, crayfish they are.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Started by teenage girls. Maybe if I used it, could work out how to embed photos....
> 
> Crayfish, whippersnapper, crayfish they are.


shrimp, and crawfish

what is this "crayfish" garbage?


----------



## ZinTrees

I googled it, this is a crayfish?


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> I googled it, this is a crayfish?
> 
> 
> View attachment 926408



Smartarse.

That appears to be a freshwater crustacean. 

Crays are marine & large.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Smartarse.
> 
> That appears to be a freshwater crustacean.
> 
> Crays are marine & large.


----------



## ZinTrees

just FYI, im from Florida, you cannot out crawfish me


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> It unbecoming an old fossil like yourself using teenage girl acronyms....


Young marri (Corymbia calophylla) with significant weakness due to stem canker lesion (see deformation of stem at approx half height),
About 40% sound tissue is the minimum I like to climb above with this type of defect, around 25% sound wood once we dissected the weak point on this stem.

"Uhhh (think deep authoritative voice like Will Ferrell in Anchor Man)...I have studied crayfish (Crayfishia pinchouchphylla) extensively here at the Rabbit Institute. I tend to grab 40% sound tissue prior to lifting one so they don't clamp onto my peepee. But if they do I am ready willing and able to dissect them to teach them a good lesson. I often think of myself as the most interesting man (dork) on earth even though I cannot respond with my own pict of Crayfishia pinchpinchouchphylla to prove you wrong Zinster.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Reminiscing about the days you weren't in debt Quesidilla? Those were the best years of your life....
> 
> And yes...I'd say that in person lol.





I’m building a new kind of tree crew, Dave. Something completely different from the usual. And it’s going to work.

That’s one of the things I like about the tree business, everyone does it differently. I’m not saying I’ll never have a crane, I could actually be in a real nice crane much, much sooner with the two lift move. You have to open your mind, Dave.


----------



## tree MDS

Pic of one of my tiny chippers (and a crane thingy) and another of my small but apparently non existent commercial yard and shop (according to you). Just because you seem confused. “Lol”.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Starting day 3 of what began as a 92 tree job. We had 5 left then she asked us to do 72 more! I think her yard looked nice with all the maples and cherry but she wants to turn it into lawn.
> 
> Are chainsaw pants/chaps required by OSHA? Two of my guys rarely wear them during the summer. "Big Dave" whose leaning on the mini skid has come close to heat stroke a couple times this summer.
> 
> I want to require them but be flexible in the heat.
> 
> View attachment 926386


Hahaha. That pics speaks volumes to an old dog like myself! I think I’ve had all those guys before lol! I can tell who’s who and what their deal is just by looking at them!


----------



## tree MDS

Gonna either sell this this fall or store it… or maybe start paying someone to build it (highly unlikely option). I know I got plans for a chipper going where it is anyway.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Gonna either sell this this fall or store it… or maybe start paying someone to build it (highly unlikely option). I know I got plans for a chipper going where it is anyway. View attachment 926529
> 
> View attachment 926530


Maybe sell it and buy a hot rod already restored. That is my plan. Diversions I don't need. Recreation I do need.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Pic of one of my tiny chippers (and a crane thingy) and another of my small but apparently non existent commercial yard and shop (according to you). Just because you seem confused. “Lol”.
> View attachment 926469
> View attachment 926470
> View attachment 926471


That elevator doesn't see much action does it?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That elevator doesn't see much action does it?



Not nearly as much as it should. That said it’s been getting out more in the last month or so. Always such a pleasure to run and drive. A/C will put frost on your brows and you can’t beat the speed of the booms.

I got a kid I really like getting his class A now, so it’ll be getting more and more action even just to tow things.

I have one dumb **** with his class B now, but I don’t want him driving my trucks at all really. In fact he’d better get his old ass picking up the pace pretty soon or it’s going to be that time. Dumbest of dumb ****s.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> im from Florida.



Thats unfortunate....

Talking colloquial language here.
Do a search for western & southern rock lobster. Not sure how we arrived at rock lobster from trees, but anyway.


tree MDS said:


> Pic of one of my tiny chippers (and a crane thingy) and another of my small but apparently non existent commercial yard and shop (according to you). Just because you seem confused. “Lol”.
> View attachment 926469
> View attachment 926470
> View attachment 926471



I like outside the box.

That log truck is a thing of beauty.

Could have that working 400 days per year.

Sure you've probably posted them before, but any more specs / pictures of the crane / grapple.

Still setting up my Isuzu FTS800 to how I want it, but thinking about what to put on the HIAB to make it quicker moving big wood. 

Blew a hose when just about to lift off the Vermeer the other day, complete geyser of oil over everything.


----------



## tree MDS

Thanks. Palfinger q150z, 31.5’ boom rated to lift something like 10,250 lbs at 10’ off the truck.. somewhere around 3300 lbs at max extension.


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of dumb ****s… why is it that (some of) the ones that annoy me the most tend to show up early? It’s like they’re trying to get a jump on being annoying or something. Come down to the shop early hoping to type up an estimate or whatever, bang, there they are. God I hate that!!


----------



## treevet

My little ole (perfect cond., 60,000 mi.) crane is good for 50,000 lbs. right off the side...just sayin.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> My little ole (perfect cond., 60,000 mi.) crane is good for 50,000 lbs. right off the side...just sayin.



That’s asking a LOT of a bark mulch trailer though…. Lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Speaking of dumb ****s… why is it that (some of) the ones that annoy me the most tend to show up early? It’s like they’re trying to get a jump on being annoying or something. Come down to the shop early hoping to type up an estimate or whatever, bang, there they are. God I hate that!!


They sit up a night plotting against you, then is if possible...gang up on you. I got one gm and he is almost flawless. Not only doesn't break anything...fixes everything


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That’s asking a LOT of a bark mulch trailer though…. Lol


Probably not gonna put that much on but crane will carry as big a honker as you want to put up there. Log truck too.


----------



## treevet

Little F550 will drive off with 12k on its back like a cadillac also...removable top on the Mack.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. Palfinger q150z, 31.5’ boom rated to lift something like 10,250 lbs at 10’ off the truck.. somewhere around 3300 lbs at max extension.
> View attachment 926633
> View attachment 926634


what is max extension ?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> what is max extension ?


that is when it cannot extend any further


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> that is when it cannot extend any further


I am guessing with you maybe 3"?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I am guessing with you maybe 3"?


are we talkin diameter?


----------



## ZinTrees

my doctor said im hung like a baby

hes right, 6 1/2 pounds, 22" long


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> are we talkin diameter?


no you were defining "full extension". Perhaps the size of the body of a crayfish you also defined (freshwater...not saltwater if the Rabid Dog is following this).


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Talking colloquial language here.
> Do a search for western & southern rock lobster. Not sure how we arrived at rock lobster from trees, but anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Still setting up my Isuzu FTS800 to how I want it, but thinking about what to put on the HIAB to make it quicker moving big wood.


Maybe tie one of your "western and southern rock lobsters" on the end of it.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Maybe tie one of your "western and southern rock lobsters" on the end of it.


ive got a picture somewhere of a lobster we were about to cook up for dinner, holding a steak knife

I gotta go find it, this reminded me of that one!


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Maybe tie one of your "western and southern rock lobsters" on the end of it.





ZinTrees said:


> ive got a picture somewhere of a lobster we were about to cook up for dinner, holding a steak knife
> 
> I gotta go find it, this reminded me of that one!


found it!


----------



## treevet

This song goes out to my new pal...."Rabid puppy dog"...


----------



## tree MDS

Enough with the lobsters already!! I can't take anymore!!!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Enough with the lobsters already!! I can't take anymore!!!


*crustaceans


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> *crustaceans



Insects of The Sea.

Edit: def tasty with butter though..


----------



## gorman

Had to rig this one over a pool. Kinda wanted to fall in.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Insects of The Sea.
> 
> Edit: def tasty with butter though..


old bay FTW


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Not nearly as much as it should. That said it’s been getting out more in the last month or so. Always such a pleasure to run and drive. A/C will put frost on your brows and you can’t beat the speed of the booms.
> 
> I got a kid I really like getting his class A now, so it’ll be getting more and more action even just to tow things.
> 
> I have one dumb **** with his class B now, but I don’t want him driving my trucks at all really. In fact he’d better get his old ass picking up the pace pretty soon or it’s going to be that time. Dumbest of dumb ****s.


To be honest, you’re a crane away from doing 5k to 6k a day. With an elevator and a tracked lift, the guy setting the straps wouldn’t even need to be able to climb. Just set a strap and make the cut. If you got a crane/knuckle with a grapple mecanil, you wouldn’t even need to set straps till you get to the big wood.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. Palfinger q150z, 31.5’ boom rated to lift something like 10,250 lbs at 10’ off the truck.. somewhere around 3300 lbs at max extension.
> View attachment 926633
> View attachment 926634


Is that a bypass grapple? I think that’s the way to go with residential tree work. A lot easier to use when feeding the chipper with the log truck.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> To be honest, you’re a crane away from doing 5k to 6k a day. With an elevator and a tracked lift, the guy setting the straps wouldn’t even need to be able to climb. Just set a strap and make the cut. If you got a crane/knuckle with a grapple mecanil, you wouldn’t even need to set straps till you get to the big wood.



A Knuckleboom crane with grapplesaw attachment is my ultimate end goal. Not sure I’ll ever get that far, or even want to, but kind of getting set up for that eventually anyway. I’m just not in a huge rush. I like the journey of the whole tree thing. Financially it would obviously be quite a ways off anyway. But the main reason (other than $’s) I didn’t attempt to do even a smaller one now instead of another lift is because I’m tired of learning curves for a bit. I’m still getting better with the log truck (and still a little stressed by that even), but generally very comfortable with the equipment we’re running/maintaining now, and like it that way for a bit.

That’s why I went with another Omme, I’m 100% comfortable operating and maintaining the one we have now, so zero learning curve, just an opportunity to make a lot more money - that and it forces me into making more steps that I might’ve put off making otherwise.

Hope that makes some sense, still need coffee lol.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Is that a bypass grapple? I think that’s the way to go with residential tree work. A lot easier to use when feeding the chipper with the log truck.



Yes, bypass grapple, very similar to the one on my giant.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> t the main reason (other than $’s) I didn’t attempt to do even a smaller one now instead of the lift is because I’m tired of learning curves for a bit. I’m still getting better with the log truck (and still a little stressed by that even), but generally very comfortable with the equipment we’re running/maintaining now, and like it that way for a bit.
> 
> That’s why I went with another Omme, I’m 100% comfortable operating and maintaining the one we have now, so zero learning curve, just an opportunity to make a lot more money



I appreciate the perspective that a second porty lift will give you more of a chance to run a second crew but you might underestimate the drastic difference of how much your work load will change when ALL the untreated ash are gone. Also a crane WILL give huge increases in revenue. Not likely to facilitate a second crew unless you can have one crew with the crane and a lift (the elevator or the porty) and the second crew with just an aerial device (like you run now).

Cranes are overthought in difficulty to set up and operate. I am on my 5th crane since my first in early 1970's. Each one got bigger and more useful but a 32 ton, 120 footer plus jib is a good starter and should cost less than what you are dropping on a new lift if you buy slightly used and there are a lot around (see the Crane Network). Actually the huge ones are a chore to set up and squash driveways and walks and can cost $ in that way. 

Owning a crane just makes you hugely more diversified in the work you can do (trees over buildings...which are the largest $ jobs) and competitive with ANY other tree service. A second porty lift has its own challenges in damage that can be done by someone else other than you running such a delicate lift and damage that can be done while working it. Without a crane you can't really be considered a threat by other companies around you that have one. If you absolutely HAVE to buy a second lift...I'd sell that log truck in a heartbeat for a crane, and run a log truck like the old one you had...and just load it with the Giant....and buy a mini with grapple for back yards to forward to it.


----------



## tree MDS

I hear you. The lifts do seem delicate at first, I’ll agree with that, but like anything once you get used to it it’s not really a thought. With my lift(s) you can cut at 75’ with the machine 35’ away, that means for most trees you’d have to be retarded to hit it lol. That’s a major advantage of 50/52’ side reach.


----------



## treevet

You also might consider with all this economy affecting Biden Afghanistan schit...a second porty lift will be more of a deficit to have in the lot than a crane. And I have found no other piece of equipment easier to sell than a crane in all my years...while at the same time...more heart breaking to lose. Work can actually be done with NO lifts and a crane.


----------



## tree MDS

What else is cool is practically endless reach for most trees… that and zero tail swing and being able to set it up almost anywhere without the headaches of a big truck and elbow threatening to take off the chimney behind you, etc. That and 2.2 gallons of fuel per day is nice too. Sometimes if I get sick of listening to the pony motor, need to talk to the customer, or whatever, I’ll just shut it off and operate it in electric mode. There’s a lot of things that just make life nice. That and every retard and the cousin doesn’t have one just yet lol.


----------



## treevet

You can run your lift (either one) and teach even one of your most bone headed guys or even the homeowner to pull the levers on the crane after you set it up and it is actually like you are running it with the Sena headsets on. You want the headache ball moved 3 inches to the right...it gets moved 3 inches to the right. It is really that easy. I could have a guy off the street do a giant crane removal tomorrow with us both head setted.


----------



## tree MDS

Crane work really is practically effortless with these things too..


----------



## treevet

That is what I am saying. I may buy one later this year for tax write off.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That is what I am saying. I may buy one later this year for tax write off.



You’d love it! It’s like luxury tree work with a crane!

Can you imagine what a nerded out scene it would be running a grapplesaw truck with remote from a 90’ lift? Lol


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> You can run your lift (either one) and teach even one of your most bone headed guys or even the homeowner to pull the levers on the crane after you set it up and it is actually like you are running it with the Sena headsets on. You want the headache ball moved 3 inches to the right...it gets moved 3 inches to the right. It is really that easy. I could have a guy off the street do a giant crane removal tomorrow with us both head setted.


Oh yeah...and it might take another 5 minutes to teach him to read the chart and tell me what I am good for after he looks at the boom angle and extension number in feet and crosses them.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You’d love it! It’s like luxury tree work with a crane!
> 
> Can you imagine what a nerded out scene it would be running a grapplesaw truck with remote from a 90’ lift? Lol


I just can't get my brain around reading what you are good for with the piece torqueing sideways in the grapple and a leader cut off at the base weighed down with foliage. I think a whole lot bigger section could be safely taken with a load line esp. with a guy in a lift nearby. Why not have both lol? No need for the lift nearby with a grapple saw and it would be so fast if would make up for not going big I guess.


----------



## treevet

Biggest problem we encountered with the 90 tonner we subbed a few weeks ago was having strong enough chokers on hand. Bought some more since then.


----------



## ZinTrees

@tree MDS yo, this you?


----------



## treevet

I put my 2 fairly new steel chokers on this ash stem without even re checking what they were good for. Figured twice what one rated at. Cut it off at ground and my friend who owns the 90 tonner said what are the chokers good for? I said 2 tons ea. or 8k. He said the piece read in at 12k. I said I won't tell anyone. He said he wouldn't either...Now the one in the building we pulled out, that prob weighed in at over 35 k prior to us taking the canopy off and 5 pieces off the butt at around 48" dia ea...we used his chokers and it probably weighed in at around 20k when picked. The ash at 12k...


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I put my 2 fairly new steel chokers on this ash stem without even re checking what they were good for. Figured twice what one rated at. Cut it off at ground and my friend who owns the 90 tonner said what are the chokers good for? I said 2 tons ea. or 8k. He said the piece read in at 12k. I said I won't tell anyone. He said he wouldn't either...Now the one in the building we pulled out, that prob weighed in at over 35 k prior to us taking the canopy off and 5 pieces off the butt at around 48" dia ea...we used his chokers and it probably weighed in at around 20k when picked. The ash at 12k...



this video made me want to puke, you need image stabilization terribly


----------



## treevet

I probably had a saw in one hand. Let me see your tree video/s to show me what you mean Zinster.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I probably had a saw in one hand. Let me see your tree video/s to show me what you mean Zinster.


that wasnt a saw in your hand...



it was a camera, get your mind out of the gutter

p.s, my climbing video is nowhere near as shaky as yours


----------



## treevet

You have A video lol...let's see it son.


----------



## ZinTrees

ive got a thread on here somewhere, you can go look for it if you want to see it that bad

also, I couldnt find the frame for my gopro so its in a waterproof case, so you cant hear much

im not an expert videographer


----------



## treevet

Big craniacs like myself..."go big or go home". Modify that to "go big AND go home....early".


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ZinTrees said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive got a thread on here somewhere, you can go look for it if you want to see it that bad
> 
> also, I couldnt find the frame for my gopro so its in a waterproof case, so you cant hear much
> 
> im not an expert videographer
> 
> 
> 
> me either obviously
Click to expand...


----------



## ZinTrees

lmao

im just playin with ya, dont take everything so personal


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. Palfinger q150z, 31.5’ boom rated to lift something like 10,250 lbs at 10’ off the truck.. somewhere around 3300 lbs at max extension.
> View attachment 926633
> View attachment 926634



What the payload on the truck once Palfinger fitted?

And what drive config is the truck?

Small fry my HIAB (3.6 tonne close, 700kg at 12m), but christ it's useful, even if we're just craning the stump grinder over some fences.

Have an Intermercato five finger grapple with continuous rotation on my Vermeer 925. Went with the same model used on the 5-8 tonne excavator class with modified attachment plate, that's an animal for tree work. Makes all the grab buckets etc look amateur. Something lighter, but similar on the HIAB would be pretty darn good.

View attachment CT1.JPG
View attachment CT2.JPG


----------



## Rabid K9

View attachment V1.JPG
View attachment V2.JPG


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> I put my 2 fairly new steel chokers on this ash stem without even re checking what they were good for. Figured twice what one rated at. Cut it off at ground and my friend who owns the 90 tonner said what are the chokers good for? I said 2 tons ea. or 8k. He said the piece read in at 12k. I said I won't tell anyone. He said he wouldn't either...Now the one in the building we pulled out, that prob weighed in at over 35 k prior to us taking the canopy off and 5 pieces off the butt at around 48" dia ea...we used his chokers and it probably weighed in at around 20k when picked. The ash at 12k...




Did your forget your meds that day Grandad?


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Did your forget your meds that day Grandad?


I think he did, man's shaking like a sawzall on meth


----------



## tree MDS

Cool truck. 

I should know what the payload is, but not sure offhand. GVWR is almost 78k lbs though, so don't think it's possible to overload it (was kind of the point of the truck). 

Not sure what you mean by drive config, but both rear axles are powered and 5:38 ratio. Cummins ISX 505hp with allison 4500 RDS. Truck hardly feels loaded and the three stage jake brake is amazing. The task of dealing with wood pretty much seems like it doesn't even exist anymore, so I guess it's doing its thing. 

I have a valby (intermercato) grapple on my giant. Amazing grapple. Bulletproof. Do you have a pic of yours? Having a hard time picturing a five finger grapple.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice grapple!!
This thing is pretty sweet… so much so I’d probably have to quit treework without it lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Big craniacs like myself..."go big or go home". Modify that to "go big AND go home....early".



Lol. Yes, big craniacs like yourself…


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Yes, big craniacs like yourself…





ZinTrees said:


> I think he did, man's shaking like a sawzall on meth


"Did your forget your meds that day Grandad?"

Yeah I like to use that shake technique when I am butt fkn your mother, she loves it...little fagot. You are so small time with that pathetic little grapple truck. Ozzies tend to be very effeminate esp. after their govt. scared them and took all their guns away...without even a whimper. Likely because of the way you all treat aborigines. It is shameful. Sorry to say I have been over there. 

If all you and Quesadilla have against me is that I am old...and I am still twice the treeman any of you are...you are some tree cutting sissies and always will be. Can't even embed a picture on the forum. What a moron


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice grapple!!
> This thing is pretty sweet… so much so I’d probably have to quit treework without it lol.
> View attachment 926923
> View attachment 926924
> View attachment 926925
> View attachment 926926


lol


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> . Ozzies tend to be very effeminate esp. after their govt. scared them and took all their guns away...


im not Australian


treevet said:


> Yeah I like to use that shake technique when I am butt fkn your mother


and, your talking to a 15 year old here dumbass


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> View attachment 926903


That thing maxed out at what...30'. And is that a wood chipper or a pencil sharpener in the background...can't tell


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> im not Australian
> 
> and, your talking to a 15 year old here dumbass


Commercial Tree Care and Climbing​This forum is sponsored by





This Forum is for experienced tree climbers. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum. Visit our forum sponsor HERE.

Go straight to the "beginner forum" then where you belong.


----------



## tree MDS

Cuz he’s a craniac, craniac, I know. And he’s craning like he’s never craned before….


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> I appreciate the perspective that a second porty lift will give you more of a chance to run a second crew but you might underestimate the drastic difference of how much your work load will change when ALL the untreated ash are gone. Also a crane WILL give huge increases in revenue. Not likely to facilitate a second crew unless you can have one crew with the crane and a lift (the elevator or the porty) and the second crew with just an aerial device (like you run now).
> 
> Cranes are overthought in difficulty to set up and operate. I am on my 5th crane since my first in early 1970's. Each one got bigger and more useful but a 32 ton, 120 footer plus jib is a good starter and should cost less than what you are dropping on a new lift if you buy slightly used and there are a lot around (see the Crane Network). Actually the huge ones are a chore to set up and squash driveways and walks and can cost $ in that way.
> 
> Owning a crane just makes you hugely more diversified in the work you can do (trees over buildings...which are the largest $ jobs) and competitive with ANY other tree service. A second porty lift has its own challenges in damage that can be done by someone else other than you running such a delicate lift and damage that can be done while working it. Without a crane you can't really be considered a threat by other companies around you that have one. If you absolutely HAVE to buy a second lift...I'd sell that log truck in a heartbeat for a crane, and run a log truck like the old one you had...and just load it with the Giant....and buy a mini with grapple for back yards to forward to it.


I’m wondering what life after ash trees will be like. We’re pretty much wrapped up in southwest Connecticut. After next year they’ll be pretty much gone and anybody with money or that isn’t a cheap has already taking care of them. The ones that are left will be pretty nasty in general to remove next year and almost not even worth looking at. I would say the past 3 1/2 years over a third of the work has been ash trees.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> im not Australian
> 
> and, your talking to a 15 year old here dumbass


suddenly you should be respected because of your age?


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> suddenly you should be respected because of your age?
> 
> View attachment 927025


well, read what he said

I dont expect to be respected, but cmon man, that ***** just un acceptable, I dont care who you are


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> I’m wondering what life after ash trees will be like. We’re pretty much wrapped up in southwest Connecticut. After next year they’ll be pretty much gone and anybody with money or that isn’t a cheap has already taking care of them. The ones that are left will be pretty nasty in general to remove next year and almost not even worth looking at. I would say the past 3 1/2 years over a third of the work has been ash trees.



We’ve still got a lot of ash trees up here. I’d say with the lifts I’ll still be working on super dead ones in the back yards for two, maybe three years. Sprinkled with the usual work and the fact that everything else is dying too, I’m not worried. Pay my bucket off this year, next year the Giant and the big chipper… and so on.

Times get real tough maybe I’ll have to start selling twig sawing and wiring trees… or add a crew doing town work with the bucket.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> That thing maxed out at what...30'. And is that a wood chipper or a pencil sharpener in the background...can't tell



Got one…. easy fishing round here!!

Not meant to be a tree crane, it’s a handy ute, carries machines, lifts logs, 8 tonne payload, so during a day of spotted gum thinning, can leave the job with couple of grands timber on board, bit of a bonus, pay for beer for the crew.

Bandit 1390 on a Scania 6x4, 120 tonne GCM. 

Fish eye lens & edge distortion.

But you already knew that grumpy old man….


----------



## tree MDS

Hahaha. You’re being way too kind with the grumpy old man comment, but that’s cool.

Just don’t go crying to the moderators, Zin. We like having you around. Snitching is a floggable offense here in the grumpy old man forum. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> But you already new that grumpy old man….


he's a professional videographer, of course he knows...


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Hahaha. You’re being way too kind with the grumpy old man comment, but that’s cool.
> 
> Just don’t go crying to the moderators, Zin. We like having you around. Snitching is a floggable offense here in the grumpy old man forum. Lol


not used to people liking having me around

im still a little traumatized by the buzz, lmao


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> not used to people liking having me around
> 
> im still a little traumatized by the buzz, lmao



They’re a bunch of kiss ass douchebags anyway.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> They’re a bunch of kiss ass douchebags anyway.


especially Rico, dude needs help


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> especially Rico, dude needs help



Lol. If it’s who I’m thinking of, I wouldn’t wanna **** with him though. That wouldn’t be like kicking some grumpy old man down the stairs.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol. If it’s who I’m thinking of, I wouldn’t wanna **** with him though. That wouldn’t be like kicking some grumpy old man down the stairs.


Rico from California, grumpy old man describes him well enough for me


----------



## ZinTrees




----------



## tree MDS

I don’t really know the guy well enough to have an opinion. I remember meeting him over here I think. Seems like a pretty straight up bad ass tree dude. Maybe you just rub people the wrong way lol?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you just rub people the wrong way lol?


I 100% do
im never going to go out of my way to not offend someone

also, he has been banned from here atleast 3 times, just checked his account on the buzz, guess what, he posted a link to one of the threads I made here saying "his handle has changed but he hasnt" or something to that affect lmao


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> I’m wondering what life after ash trees will be like. We’re pretty much wrapped up in southwest Connecticut. After next year they’ll be pretty much gone and anybody with money or that isn’t a cheap has already taking care of them. The ones that are left will be pretty nasty in general to remove next year and almost not even worth looking at. I would say the past 3 1/2 years over a third of the work has been ash trees.


You are spot on. The ones left are life threatening to climb due to how fast ash wood deteriorates and how long they leave them and no access by even a potty lift. The ash to me was just like a hurricane or tornado in the work generated and urgency to get them out. Not a bad thing for us. The off shoots are treatments and you can often get to treat trees others started. Also new tree planting can be lucrative esp. in fall and spring when just getting going.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> They’re a bunch of kiss ass douchebags anyway.


and you're not?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. If it’s who I’m thinking of, I wouldn’t wanna **** with him though. That wouldn’t be like kicking some grumpy old man down the stairs.


You all sissy boys need to buy a couple of vats of vagisil to cure your fear of tough ole timers. You all gonna be ole timers yourselves someday...sissy ole timers, but old nonetheless. I would just adore to have Quesadilla try to kick me down the stairs (literally). A bucket baby princess like him probably doesn't have a muscle on his estrogen injected lgbtq lmnop body. And his plyboard spreading dummies nowhere to save him lol.


----------



## tree MDS

What’s a potty lift? Is that like one of the commode things? I don’t see how that would help you cutting an ash tree?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> A bucket baby princess like him probably doesn't have a muscle on his estrogen injected lgbtq lmnop body


ok, I like you a little more now just based off that statement


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I 100% do
> im never going to go out of my way to not offend someone
> 
> also, he has been banned from here atleast 3 times, just checked his account on the buzz, guess what, he posted a link to one of the threads I made here saying "his handle has changed but he hasnt" or something to that affect lmao


You sound skeered Zit. I heard he was "looking for a 15 year old homo with a climbing video" when I was hanging on the Buzz. Maybe buy one of those mustache nose disguise combo s?. Yeah that's the ticket.





__





Amazon.com: 12PCS Disguise Glasses with Funny Nose Funny Glasses with Eyebrows and Mustache Perfect Party Favors for Costume Halloween and Birthday Parties 2Styles : Toys & Games


Buy 12PCS Disguise Glasses with Funny Nose Funny Glasses with Eyebrows and Mustache Perfect Party Favors for Costume Halloween and Birthday Parties 2Styles: Party Favors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> What’s a potty lift? Is that like one of the commode things? I don’t see how that would help you cutting an ash tree?


this is a potty lift/cleaner multi tool:


----------



## treevet

Probably now like me less after that one?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You sound skeered Zit. I heard he was "looking for a 15 year old homo with a climbing video" when I was hanging on the Buzz. Maybe buy one of those mustache nose disguise combo s?. Yeah that's the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 12PCS Disguise Glasses with Funny Nose Funny Glasses with Eyebrows and Mustache Perfect Party Favors for Costume Halloween and Birthday Parties 2Styles : Toys & Games
> 
> 
> Buy 12PCS Disguise Glasses with Funny Nose Funny Glasses with Eyebrows and Mustache Perfect Party Favors for Costume Halloween and Birthday Parties 2Styles: Party Favors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


I got one of those disguises, I can go to the bar and they dont even ask for an ID


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Probably now like me less after that one?


nahhh

no homo


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You are spot on. The ones left are life threatening to climb due to how fast ash wood deteriorates and how long they leave them and no access by even a potty lift. The ash to me was just like a hurricane or tornado in the work generated and urgency to get them out. Not a bad thing for us. The off shoots are treatments and you can often get to treat trees others started. Also new tree planting can be lucrative esp. in fall and spring when just getting going.



Just getting going!!?? You don’t work year round!!?? What’re you, some kind of a *****?? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Just getting going!!?? You don’t work year round!!?? What’re you, some kind of a *****?? Lol


says the one that cry's when his bucket isnt greased daily

do you even know what a blakes hitch is? heres a big word: tautline hitch


----------



## treevet

Where's Rapid Gaynine? That boy go to bed already...blimey.


----------



## ZinTrees

Crikey mate!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Just getting going!!?? You don’t work year round!!?? What’re you, some kind of a *****?? Lol


yes I am some kind of a **** (stud).


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> yes I am some kind of a **** (stud).



Sure living up to the Seppo hype.

Loudmouths….


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Loudmouths….


ive never met a quiet aussie either!


----------



## treevet

You got a chigger in your panties Vapid Gaynine? 

Just bid $16,000. on a removal plus $1000. on the stump, 12' dia at base. Giant A. elm over a mansion maybe 120' plus tall and 1/3rd already fell off. Probably need both these saws for it and likely some more.


----------



## ZinTrees

070?


----------



## treevet

090 av


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> 090 av


oooh


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> You got a chigger in your panties Vapid Gaynine?
> 
> Just bid $16,000. on a removal plus $1000. on the stump, 12' dia at base. Giant A. elm over a mansion maybe 120' plus tall and 1/3rd already fell off. Probably need both these saws for it and likely some more.
> 
> View attachment 927133


I know exactly what you're thinking Vapid...that fkn Treevet is the real deal. Mebee I should keep my inferior mouth shut...right?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I know exactly what you're thinking Vapid...that fkn Treevet is the real deal. Mebee I should keep my inferior mouth shut...right?


treed*ck might be the real deal

but I can spur up a tree 25ft in about 5 seconds


----------



## treevet

video or it can't happen


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> video or it can't happen


ill see about getting one later


----------



## treevet

We on a mf'n fk'n rain out and I got all my gear set up on a property, next a mansion of course, and no go today...and tomorrow. Good news...rest of the week going from upper 90's and humid all day to upper 70's all day


----------



## treevet

__





vapid - Search







www.bing.com


----------



## ZinTrees

ok, this is about 14 second, im defiantly a little faster now, with more practice


----------



## ZinTrees

doesnt look like much, but it feels more like this:


----------



## treevet

If you are 15 you got a great career ahead of you if you play your cards right.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> If you are 15 you got a great career ahead of you if you play your cards right.


as long as I dont get carpal tunnel or arthritis


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> doesnt look like much, but it feels more like this:



I got first in a pole climbing contest at the State of NJ agriculture fair in the middle of the fair grounds on 60' poles. The race did not include going down. Just had to get to the top and hit a bell. It was probably mid '70's. Also tied for first in the tree climbing contest where a big spread oak had flags tied around the canopy and you hit them all and it did include being timed to the ground. Got drunk as hell and partied after with all the guys. Too much fun.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I got first in a pole climbing contest at the State of NJ agriculture fair in the middle of the fair grounds on 60' poles. The race did not include going down. Just had to get to the top and hit a bell. It was probably mid '70's. Also tied for first in the tree climbing contest where a big spread oak had flags tied around the canopy and you hit them all and it did include being timed to the ground. Got drunk as hell and partied after with all the guys. Too much fun.


I gotta get myself into one of these competitions, ill bomb the hell out of it but itll be fun


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> as long as I dont get carpal tunnel or arthritis


I got arthritis in my right index knuckle. At my age you learn to deal with pain. Nothing I can't do I could to 20 or 30 years ago. You just have to take care of your body and exercise and don't smoke.


----------



## ZinTrees

I really need to spend less time behind a keyboard, my right arm has some muscle stuff going on, hope its nothing too bad, but its a little annoying


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I gotta get myself into one of these competitions, ill bomb the hell out of it but itll be fun


I climbed every day for the climbing practice but after work every day I'd take a guy in the woods and climb a big pole I stripped and he would belay me so I could go flat out for the pole climb. It paid off. I got down to 147 lbs at 6' tall for it too. Around 185 to 190 otherwise.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I climbed every day for the climbing practice but after work every day I'd take a guy in the woods and climb a big pole I stripped and he would belay me so I could go flat out for the pole climb. It paid off. I got down to 147 lbs at 6' tall for it too. Around 185 to 190 otherwise.


ive got a tulip tree that I climb for practice all the time (the one in the video)

from what ive heard, find a tree and wear that thing out, then you will be about half way to being a good climber


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I really need to spend less time behind a keyboard, my right arm has some muscle stuff going on, hope its nothing too bad, but its a little annoying


Get into a sport and lift weights and run or bike for a hobby and it crosses over to climbing. I played upper level racquetball with city and state level tournaments for 40 years and that is a great cross over sport. Quads, sprints, toning...fun.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ive got a tulip tree that I climb for practice all the time (the one in the video)
> 
> from what ive heard, find a tree and wear that thing out, then you will be about half way to being a good climber


If you are gonna make a living at this you need to climb without spikes like you mentioned in the video. Much tougher than spiking. When you get old like me and the MDS you buy a Wraptor..

.


----------



## ZinTrees

I dont do any sports, but I do maintain 5 acres, thats about all "exercise" I can take on a daily basis 

im taking it easy in the heat, I got heat stroke a few months ago while I was in florida helping my brother do lawncare, not fun, not willing to do that again

and he only paid me $30 lmao


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> If you are gonna make a living at this you need to climb without spikes like you mentioned in the video. Much tougher than spiking. When you get old like me and the MDS you buy a Wraptor..
> 
> .



I do a ton of spur-less climbing, SRT, DRT, blakes hitch, hitchclimber, only thing I really need to practice at the moment is throwline usage

and, speaking of, I think imma head out and hit some stuff with my throw weight real quick


----------



## ZinTrees

also, my friend wants to know, does the wraptor come with an operator?


----------



## treevet

Gotta own a big shot. Where did you get started? Your dad a treeman? Talk to you later.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Gotta own a big shot. Where did you get started? Your dad a treeman? Talk to you later.


I think I got started watching human and august on youtube lmao

then read some climbing stuff, ansi related mainly, bought a bag o rope, and been addicted to it ever since


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> also, my friend wants to know, does the wraptor come with an operator?


The guy that invented them made that vid. I bought one of the prototypes maybe 15 years ago and have talked with him a bit. He is a Treehouse forum guy. I got banned for life over there :-( Trying to keep a good man down...


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> . I got banned for life over there


im a member, I can see why you got banned lmao

sign up with a different Email


----------



## ZinTrees

anyways, gonna go get my throwline stuck multiple times over the next hour or two


----------



## ZinTrees

ok, im back, only got it stuck once, polesaw was able to reach it to get it down

I need to buy a throwline cube, currently I use a weaver throwline bag, and I kinda hate it, pita to put the line back in


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice job next to the elementary school


----------



## treevet

that a Vermeer BC 1250?


----------



## gorman

ZinTrees said:


> ok, im back, only got it stuck once, polesaw was able to reach it to get it down
> 
> I need to buy a throwline cube, currently I use a weaver throwline bag, and I kinda hate it, pita to put the line back in



If you’re going to be serious about climbing you should invest in a faltameir (spelling?) cube. They are the best and last the longest. I had one that lasted 9 years. Other brands rarely last a season.


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> If you’re going to be serious about climbing you should invest in a faltameir (spelling?) cube. They are the best and last the longest. I had one that lasted 9 years. Other brands rarely last a season.


I think I know what your talking about

the beige/whiteish cube thats like $90?


----------



## gorman

ZinTrees said:


> I think I know what your talking about
> 
> the beige/whiteish cube thats like $90?



Yes


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> Yes


ill have to see a few more reviews on it, kinda hard to believe it can be much better than a $20 cube

but, if the cheap cubes are anything like my throwline bag (large blue weaver) then, id say just about anything would be better

if probably use my throwline allot more if it didnt take so long to put it back in the bag, it takes me like 15 minutes to put 100ft of line in mine, about 4-5 inches at a time or it all spills out


----------



## TheJollyLogger




----------



## ZinTrees

im surprised facebook didnt flag that as "sensitive content"


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> that a Vermeer BC 1250?


Nope. Old ford 300 gas Woodchuck WC17. It beats my newer diesel altec DC17


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice job next to the elementary school
> View attachment 927225
> 
> View attachment 927227
> 
> View attachment 927228
> 
> View attachment 927229
> 
> View attachment 927226


The guy in the bucket needs a fall arrest harness,,


----------



## tree MDS

Cool lift job today. lots of pics. A true 90 footer. I coulda sawed a mini Christmas tree out of it lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Got top dollar for this little maple Monday. We love those trees no one else wants! Lol, keep em coming!!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

tree MDS said:


> Cool lift job today. lots of pics. A true 90 footer. I coulda sawed a mini Christmas tree out of it lol.
> View attachment 927406
> View attachment 927408
> View attachment 927409
> View attachment 927410
> View attachment 927411
> View attachment 927412
> View attachment 927413
> View attachment 927414
> View attachment 927415
> View attachment 927416


And that is why you don't top trees...


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Cool lift job today. lots of pics. A true 90 footer. I coulda sawed a mini Christmas tree out of it lol.
> View attachment 927406
> View attachment 927408
> View attachment 927409
> View attachment 927410
> View attachment 927411
> View attachment 927412
> View attachment 927413
> View attachment 927414
> View attachment 927415
> View attachment 927416


Looks like a cool town to live in,,jealous,


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Got top dollar for this little maple Monday. We love those trees no one else wants! Lol, keep em coming!!
> View attachment 927417
> View attachment 927418


How much $? Do tell


----------



## treevet

How is your potty lift around the hots. (primaries)


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice job next to the elementary school
> View attachment 927225
> 
> View attachment 927227
> 
> View attachment 927228
> 
> View attachment 927229
> 
> View attachment 927226


In case anybody wanted to learn something today...Chris Luly...Wood Decay Fungi


----------



## treevet

TheJollyLogger said:


> And that is why you don't top trees...


probably topped itself...and then a cut was made


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> The guy in the bucket needs a fall arrest harness,,


probably has a saddle and lanyard on. I'd hate to get thrown out of a bucket and be attached by my back. Saddle and lanyard is kosher.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> How is your potty lift around the hots. (primaries)


utterly useless
need a fiberglass boom, or climb it like a man


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> probably has a saddle and lanyard on. I'd hate to get thrown out of a bucket and be attached by my back. Saddle and lanyard is kosher.


Yup. He's pretty old school and uses an old weaver saddle. He's 63 and he's been doing it that way since he was 18. I did ask him to wear the full fall arrest harness the next day.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> In case anybody wanted to learn something today...Chris Luly...Wood Decay Fungi
> 
> View attachment 927478


Thanks. I thought it was "chicken of the woods" which has a different barely pronounceable latin name. But this one looks more likely.


----------



## ZinTrees

@treevet want me to go get a video of me climbing? im thinking a 40-50ft pole race type thing
basically, how fast can I : put saddle and spurs on, get my system set, and get up to a marker in the tree, and back down


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> @treevet want me to go get a video of me climbing? im thinking a 40-50ft pole race type thing
> basically, how fast can I : put saddle and spurs on, get my system set, and get up to a marker in the tree, and back down


As long as you are belayed. I don't want any blame for a wipe out.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> As long as you are belayed. I don't want any blame for a wipe out.


I dont blame people for my screwups

and, no belay, im not that smart lol, if im ever worried I will set a line in a choker around the tree, so should anything happen it catches, and at worst I lose a $20 carabiner


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> How much $? Do tell



$2500 for a three hour tree. The rest of the day was setup and tear down. Nice relaxing job.

I’m telling you man, there’s peace in the back yard!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> How is your potty lift around the hots. (primaries)



The hotties love my equipment, Dave. Just sayin’.


----------



## treevet

It was a lovely day here in mansionville. High of around 75 I think, birds singing, money a flowin.


----------



## ZinTrees

ok, working on editing the video

not much "race" to it, I under estimated how many limbs id pass on the way up, and didnt feel like racing lanyard swaps


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> $2500 for a three hour tree. The rest of the day was setup and tear down. Nice relaxing job.
> 
> I’m telling you man, there’s peace in the back yard!



I should hope that comes with a complimentary MDS happy ending


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> ok, working on editing the video
> 
> not much "race" to it, I under estimated how many limbs id pass on the way up, and didnt feel like racing lanyard swaps


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


>


calm down quesadilla


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> I should hope that comes with a complimentary MDS happy ending



Only happy ending they’re getting is the quality, no lawn damage one. No Sliverleaf reach-around. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> calm down quesadilla



We’ll just call you Queeradealio, mmm k? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> We’ll just call you Queeradealio, mmm k? Lol


dont call me something you wouldnt want me to call you

-Mike Hawk


----------



## ZinTrees

sorry to let yall down, finished editing the video, went to save it, and the video got corrupted to a point where it was un playable

r.i.p me lol


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice job at some residential properties the local hospital owns. I was a sub of the landscaper- he asked me to remove "two spruce" so I priced it to remove a large spruce in front and a small one (literally 12' high) in back. We started the job and when we were finishing the front one, the hospital maintenance directors come out and ask if we're going to do the "big one" in back. I'm thinking, "what big one?" Apparently, "two spruce" meant "a blue spruce in front and a huge red pine in the back." Thankfully it all worked out and we adjusted our bid accordingly. Ended up calling a small 15 ton crane to go fishing for us and he came right out. We got a few saw logs to boot!


----------



## treevet

Hard at work like us


----------



## treevet

This is what a $3,000.00 plus saw looks like


----------



## ZinTrees

what moron pays 3K for a saw?

my local dealer has the MS881, never in stock when im there tho, they do have the 500i in stock, damn good looking saw


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> what moron pays 3K for a saw?
> 
> my local dealer has the MS881, never in stock when im there tho, they do have the 500i in stock, damn good looking saw




Hard to pay $3K for the most powerful saw on any job site with receipts from mowing lawns. But if you got it ($)...flaunt it. And it would be hell to carry on your bicycle if you bought one now wouldn't it....little boy. This saw will blow an 881 away. We will probably work a usual 8 hour day today and make 3 or 4 thousand dollars...and you will be on the computer all day at your mommie's house.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice job at some residential properties the local hospital owns. I was a sub of the landscaper- he asked me to remove "two spruce" so I priced it to remove a large spruce in front and a small one (literally 12' high) in back. We started the job and when we were finishing the front one, the hospital maintenance directors come out and ask if we're going to do the "big one" in back. I'm thinking, "what big one?" Apparently, "two spruce" meant "a blue spruce in front and a huge red pine in the back." Thankfully it all worked out and we adjusted our bid accordingly. Ended up calling a small 15 ton crane to go fishing for us and he came right out. We got a few saw logs to boot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 927619
> 
> View attachment 927620
> 
> View attachment 927621
> 
> View attachment 927622
> 
> View attachment 927623
> 
> View attachment 927624
> 
> View attachment 927625
> 
> View attachment 927626


That's a neat little crane. Got any full length pictures of it? What's the reach?...about 75?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Hard to pay $3K for the most powerful saw on any job site with receipts from mowing lawns. But if you got it ($)...flaunt it. And it would be hell to carry on your bicycle if you bought one now wouldn't it....little boy. This saw will blow an 881 away. We will probably work a usual 8 hour day today and make 3 or 4 thousand dollars...and you will be on the computer all day at your mommie's house. View attachment 927658


computer all day my ass, believe it or not, I spend time outside, usually breaking stuff, but I do go outside

speaking of, ive gotta replace the throwout bearing on my tractor, it isnt exactly in one piece, probably gonna do the whole clutch since I have to split the entire tractor anyways


----------



## ZinTrees

what saw is that anyways?


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> This is what a $3,000.00 plus saw looks like
> 
> View attachment 927630



What block is that?

I'm not a fan of the 881, Stihl needed to give it a lot more pizzaz.

Run a 30" bar on my 880, does it's job, but certainly no war machine in our hardwoods, so always looking at other options.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> what moron pays 3K for a saw?
> 
> my local dealer has the MS881, never in stock when im there tho, they do have the 500i in stock, damn good looking saw



In the scale of things, the cost of new saws is a small component of setting up or running a tree business.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> The cost of new saws is a small component of setting up a tree business.


im aware, ive been apart of a few family businesses over the years

but, the only saw I can find that comes even close to 3K is a beat up 200T, and that is stupid over priced, unless that saw is made of gold, even then, it wouldnt work if it was gold, and it would be extremely heavy, so I still wouldnt pay that much for one


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> im aware, ive been apart of a few family businesses over the years
> 
> but, the only saw I can find that comes even close to 3K is a beat up 200T, and that is stupid over priced, unless that saw is made of gold, even then, it wouldnt work if it was gold, and it would be extremely heavy, so I still wouldnt pay that much for one



There is a disparity with the exchange rate, but the MS881 retails for $2,999 AUD. 

Considering how good the 462, 500 & 661 are, had hoped for a lot more from that saw.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> There is a disparity with the exchange rate, but the MS881 retails for $2,999 AUD.
> 
> Considering how good the 462, 500 & 661 are, had hoped for a lot more from that saw.


holy crap

so, guess its hydraulic saw for me if I need a big saw, relatively cheap for the saw, I can run it off my tractor, and all in cost less than the 881 (yes, that includes the entire tractor, was $1700)

oh, and a hydraulic will swing a 6ft bar thru hardwood without any care since ALL the power comes from the tractor its driven from


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> holy crap
> 
> so, guess its hydraulic saw for me if I need a big saw, relatively cheap for the saw, I can run it off my tractor, and all in cost less than the 881 (yes, that includes the entire tractor, was $1700)
> 
> oh, and a hydraulic will swing a 6ft bar thru hardwood without any care since ALL the power comes from the tractor its driven from



Not sure how your going to swing that off your harness & spikes, but happy to be proven wrong?


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Not sure how your going to swing that off your harness & spikes, but happy to be proven wrong?


there is absolutely nothing in my area that would need an 880, let alone climbing

32" bar covers 99% of my work


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> That's a neat little crane. Got any full length pictures of it? What's the reach?...about 75?


I think it's only 65' or so without the jib. He only charged me 200 bucks cash for that hospital job! He helps us out to "go fishing" or pull trees off houses fairly often. 

5-6 times a year we use a 55 ton. I usually don't get away without spending 1500+ for 4-5 hours.

Your new(?) rear mount looks pretty slick. I like the shorter flat bed as it must be more maneuverable. Is it 4x4?


----------



## tree MDS

Ash wars, baby,,, still raging!!
And a couple commode lift pics for Dave (cuz I know he loves, lol)


----------



## ZinTrees

I never seen a 90ft piece of crap before but wow!


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> What block is that?
> 
> I'm not a fan of the 881, Stihl needed to give it a lot more pizzaz.
> 
> Run a 30" bar on my 880, does it's job, but certainly no war machine in our hardwoods, so always looking at other options.


It is an 880 but fully modded and ported by Ripsaw gaining in the area of 40% gain in power, dynoed prior to shipping back. I have about 20 stihl saws and more than half are ported and modded. Huged difference in power. I want to run it against my ported 661 which I often have to hold back from peaking too high.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> I think it's only 65' or so without the jib. He only charged me 200 bucks cash for that hospital job! He helps us out to "go fishing" or pull trees off houses fairly often.
> 
> 5-6 times a year we use a 55 ton. I usually don't get away without spending 1500+ for 4-5 hours.
> 
> Your new(?) rear mount looks pretty slick. I like the shorter flat bed as it must be more maneuverable. Is it 4x4?
> 
> View attachment 927756
> 
> View attachment 927757
> View attachment 927769
> 
> View attachment 927758
> 
> View attachment 927759


That crane is very cool. Especially with the short wheelbase on the tandem axel set up. probably fits places (like above) you'd never expect to get it.

Yeah my rear mount altec is 4x4 and my rear mount crane is tandem rear with all wheel drive on the two rear axles.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> what saw is that anyways?


Ported and fully modded new ms880 ( maybe had 5 hours on it and paid $2200 plus tax for it). Paid $800. to Ripsaw for dynoed 40% increase in power. Got a ported 661, 461, 262, 150 also and 2 ported Dolmars. Gonna get my 361 done next and buy a pre ported 201 off their shelves soon.

https://ripsaw.shop/products/ripsawengineoverhaul?variant=36950741024962


----------



## ZinTrees

how is the reliability and longevity on their modded saws? id be sure its gonna shorten the life of a saw by a considerable amount, maybe half?


----------



## treevet

Nice day in the hood today...


----------



## treevet

^guy I partied with in highschool lived in that green house. He became sort of a movie star and was on Miami Vice series. He was in Stripes, Mo Money, Neighbors with John Laroquette and tons of other stuff. His name is John Diehl. I stole his vacation girlfriend when we went up to Mackanack Island together with a bunch of guys.





__





john diehl - Search







 www.bing.com


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> how is the reliability and longevity on their modded saws? id be sure its gonna shorten the life of a saw by a considerable amount, maybe half?


No way. If you hand it to a 15 year old kid (wink) who gonna rev it to blow up....yes. Me...no.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> No way. If you hand it to a 15 year old kid (wink) who gonna rev it to blow up....yes. Me...no.


I dont over rev saws

never even let them hit rev limiter, if you do your a dumbass

back to the question: how long do they last compared to a non-modded saw?


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> What block is that?
> 
> I'm not a fan of the 881, Stihl needed to give it a lot more pizzaz.
> 
> Run a 30" bar on my 880, does it's job, but certainly no war machine in our hardwoods, so always looking at other options.


This saw has and will generally have a 47" bar I bought on it. Carried with no problem and will be even better after porting and modding.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I dont over rev saws
> 
> never even let them hit rev limiter, if you do your a dumbass
> 
> back to the question: how long do they last compared to a non-modded saw?


You gotta be a dumass not to understand the answer....depends on how you run em. I have been in modded saw race contests and never blown up a saw, even on either or missile mix. You on the other hand, are just a fkn kid. No way could you have the finesse to run a saw like this properly. You can hit the rev limiter...my modded saws have that removed...you just can't pin it on the top of the power band and leave it there...like a kid would...especially a dumass kid with a dull chain that doesn't get why it is not cutting. This is my bike...I could blow it up with 140 hp ..but I won't. I am on my 5th Triumph Speed Triple.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> It is an 880 but fully modded and ported by Ripsaw gaining in the area of 40% gain in power, dynoed prior to shipping back. I have about 20 stihl saws and more than half are ported and modded. Huged difference in power. I want to run it against my ported 661 which I often have to hold back from peaking too high.



I've been thinking about getting my 88 modded as it's a comparative slug compared to the chain speed of the 462 & 500, these two saws alone (stock) I feel change the way one use a mid size saw.

I tend to run smaller bars on all my mid-large saws for that reason, plus the balance, find it easier to make a double cut scarf with a 25" on the 661 than try to heft the 36" bar around on the same saw.


----------



## ZinTrees

ive never pinned a saw at the top of powerband and left it there, almost never even get to the top half of the powerband

im not stupid Dave


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> probably has a saddle and lanyard on. I'd hate to get thrown out of a bucket and be attached by my back. Saddle and lanyard is kosher.


Saddle and lanyard will break your back, also goes against ANSI and OSHA.


----------



## ZinTrees

the only time ive ever blown a saw up, it was nowhere near the top of the powerband just FYI, I had another 1500-2000 RPM before getting anywhere close


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> @treevet want me to go get a video of me climbing? im thinking a 40-50ft pole race type thing
> basically, how fast can I : put saddle and spurs on, get my system set, and get up to a marker in the tree, and back down


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


>


file got corrupted, might try again another day

it is amazingly frustrating when that happens


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Saddle and lanyard will break your back, also goes against ANSI and OSHA.


Ansi and Osha do not apply to non employees or owners or me Jeff. What tf can you do to help yourself if you are hanging by your back? I disagree with the break your back argument.


----------



## mikewhite85

Removed 25 red pines. Ips beetles hit them hard last year during the drought. 
Mark is wearing his shoulder straps 
I like the pic of "Big Dave." That husky is his baby. It's the only one left that we run.
My foreman's last day is tomorrow to start his own company. He's the one in the pic felling. We'll miss him. 
I'm looking forward to the cooler weather when I don't have to harass the guys as much to wear the chainsaw pants I bought them.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I disagree with the break your back argument.


lets say your fall is 6ft before being caught

180 pound person falling 6ft has a 1,080LB impact force

im just going to say, if it doesnt break your back, it will hurt for a while, and at your age, will most definitely break some stuff


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> I've been thinking about getting my 88 modded as it's a comparative slug compared to the chain speed of the 462 & 500, these two saws alone (stock) I feel change the way one use a mid size saw.
> 
> I tend to run smaller bars on all my mid-large saws for that reason, plus the balance, find it easier to make a double cut scarf with a 25" on the 661 than try to heft the 36" bar around on the same saw.


All my big saws are ported and modded except my 361 and that is gonna get done soon. I had an 088 that was ported by Mastermind Worksaws and it was great but the compression before and after made me sell it because of starting and I have arthritis in my right index knuckle. We had to 2 man start it. Sold it for 1200 bucks and bought the new 880 last spring. I even had an ms151 ported. All of them had noticeable increase in power.

This after having my 661 ported. Can't find the 088 one but will make one with my 880 soon.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> lets say your fall is 6ft before being caught
> 
> 180 pound person falling 6ft has a 1,080LB impact force
> 
> im just going to say, if it doesnt break your back, it will hurt for a while, and at your age, will most definitely break some stuff


Why would it be 6' before being caught when my fall arrest lanyard is about 3' long and if you fall out or are thrown out by recoil it will be bent over the edge of the bucket? Can't imagine hanging by my back like a turtle with it's legs flailing. I want to get back in. No buying it Jeff. And I fell off the top of my bucket truck last winter onto a concrete driveway. Little sore but didn't take that day off or any other ones. Nothing broke. Got rear ended on my last motorcycle and went rolling down the road and off to the hospital in the Em vehicle. Nothing broke. I lift for that.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Why would it be 6' before being caught when my fall arrest lanyard is about 3' long and if you fall out or are thrown out by recoil it will be bent over the edge of the bucket? Can't imagine hanging by my back like a turtle with it's legs flailing. I want to get back in. No buying it Jeff. And I fell off the top of my bucket truck last winter onto a concrete driveway. Little sore but didn't take that day off or any other ones. Nothing broke. Got rear ended on my last motorcycle and went rolling down the road and off to the hospital in the Em vehicle. Nothing broke. I lift for that.


fragile and stupid are two separate things, and your not fragile apperently


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Removed 25 red pines. Ips beetles hit them hard last year during the drought.
> Mark is wearing his shoulder straps
> I like the pic of "Big Dave." That husky is his baby. It's the only one left that we run.
> My foreman's last day is tomorrow to start his own company. He's the one in the pic felling. We'll miss him.
> I'm looking forward to the cooler weather when I don't have to harass the guys as much to wear the chainsaw pants I bought them.
> 
> View attachment 927811
> 
> View attachment 927812
> 
> View attachment 927813
> 
> View attachment 927815
> View attachment 927814
> 
> View attachment 927816



That dude needs to get a shave and a haircut and join the human race. I’m sorry, can’t do the stinky hippy deal.

I know the type all too well. Customers don’t wanna look at that. As an employee, that’s one thing, owner, not so much. Just calling it how I see it.


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway…. Sunshine and rainbows!! Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Anyway…. Sunshine and rainbows!! Lol


couldnt find your pride flag? 
hope this will get you by for the day!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That dude needs to get a shave and a haircut and join the human race. I’m sorry, can’t do the stinky hippy deal.
> 
> I know the type all too well. Customers don’t wanna look at that. As an employee, that’s one thing, owner, not so much. Just calling it how I see it.


Three of my guys chew too. I occasionally find empty soda bottles full of brown spit in the trucks. Nasty! I guess it's a rural country thing? We live out in the sticks. 

Anyway, the "hippy" guy's last day is tomorrow. He's an excellent worker. Really intuitive. Hope he eventually comes back. 27 per hour isn't a bad wage and I'd pay him more if he asked.


----------



## Oldmaple

Just gotta say that I wore a fall arrest lanyard once I bought a bucket for my business in 2014 or so. Started tree work in 1981 as a climber, never saw any bucket operators in that era wear any fall arrest equipment. Even saw guys climb up and stand on the lip of the bucket, extended at full reach so they could get a cut just out of reach. I always expected that I wasn't going to help myself once I was hanging by my lanyard out of the bucket, that was my employees job. They were instructed on how to use the lower controls to bring the bucket down. Had one employee tell me that if I fell he wasn't going to bring me down until he got video because I was going to be hanging there, screaming like a girl. Probably true, I lost my man card years ago when it came to that kind of stuff.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Removed 25 red pines. Ips beetles hit them hard last year during the drought.
> Mark is wearing his shoulder straps
> I like the pic of "Big Dave." That husky is his baby. It's the only one left that we run.
> My foreman's last day is tomorrow to start his own company. He's the one in the pic felling. We'll miss him.
> I'm looking forward to the cooler weather when I don't have to harass the guys as much to wear the chainsaw pants I bought them.
> 
> View attachment 927811
> 
> View attachment 927812
> 
> View attachment 927813
> 
> View attachment 927815
> View attachment 927814
> 
> View attachment 927816



What comms system are you running here Mike?


----------



## Rabid K9

I'm not a fan of the dorsal attachment or full body harnesses, which transfer over from other industries involving high access work.

In a previous life as a mining supervisor, issued & audited working at height activities & my first questions were always around amount of slack in system (dynamic falls) & self rescue in event of being suspended by dorsal attachment point. For an overweight adult hanging in a cheap, unpadded harness by rear attachment, the time from fall to fatal suspension trauma injury is down to singular minutes, generally far too quick for third party rescue in many applications.

In my experience, good climbers are both fitter & more experienced in taking falls & recovering from these, including inverted & lateral falls & object deflection (ie: bouncing of ****), but self recovery from a small tumble & rear suspension is pretty darn tricky, so standard front bridge attachment gives many more options for rapid self rescue, along with easier slack monitoring in the first place.

If using dorsal attachment, energy absorption lanyards & equipment on harness to self rescue, quickly, are essential, otherwise the system can be just as dangerous as hitting the ground.

In my opinion, if persons are blindly heading aloft in an EWP of any format with a generic full body harness, dorsal attachment & static lanyard it's a largely false sense of security.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> What comms system are you running here Mike?


Sena. When it works it's awesome. I just ordered a tough talk for Big Dave's helmet, hoping it will be a little more rugged.


----------



## tree MDS

Ropeman, baby!! Sneaky like. Cuz that’s how we roll. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Jeeze…. seems like I’m the only one that got any work done this week. Zinny playin video games and chatting online while vet posts pictures of his bike and big gay overcompensator shihl lol. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

check out the last pict in this vid...forget the vid but just check out the last frame, a still pict of a very dramatic set up for the potty lift...outstanding. At 22:19


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Jeeze…. seems like I’m the only one that got any work done this week. Zinny playin video games and chatting online while vet posts pictures of his bike and big gay overcompensator shihl lol. Just saying.


ive been working my ass off lmao


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> fragile and stupid are two separate things, and your not fragile apperently


You spelled apparently wrong.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ive been working my ass off lmao


takes little or nuthin to work a 15 year old ass off


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> takes little or nuthin to work a 15 year old ass off View attachment 928045


uhh, helping the grandparents move, spending 8-10 hours in a 110 degree box truck, maintaining 5 acres all day every day, hundreds of trees, doing engine swaps, splitting tractors to replace clutches, whatever you can name ive been doing it (including your wife)


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> takes little or nuthin to work a 15 year old ass off View attachment 928045


also, ballsy of you to post your picture here


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Jeeze…. seems like I’m the only one that got any work done this week. Zinny playin video games and chatting online while vet posts pictures of his bike and big gay overcompensator shihl lol. Just saying.


I have 20 guys going strong everyday, I check in here daily but I don't feel like sharing much as long as a smart-ass punk wannabe is here in the wrong forum. He should be in 101, but you guys seem to like it, so, carry on.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I have 20 guys going strong everyday, I check in here daily but I don't feel like sharing much as long as a smart-ass punk wannabe is here in the wrong forum. He should be in 101, but you guys seem to like it, so, carry on.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


I guess he's becoming the mascot. Not a treeman...but a little puppy dog mascot.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> also, ballsy of you to post your picture here


No that is you when the bull cows are around on the ole farm. This is you on the weekends...


----------



## treevet

The Zitster's climbing video has been located...that is magic marker for a mustache...


----------



## treevet

Look at the sawdust coming out. Bad mf er. 40% increase easy from the saw I sent them 3 weeks, brand new with about 5 hours or less on it.


----------



## treevet

Just plain badazz. Wouldn't want that pulling up next to you if it was a motorcycle and you on yours...slapped a 36 on it just for a run or 2.


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> smart-ass punk wannabe is here in the wrong forum. He should be in 101


nah, im not new, no reason for the 101

to be accurate, I am a professional, trained, and I get paid to do it = piss off


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> The Zitster's climbing video has been located...that is magic marker for a mustache...




Thats awesome! Ahh to be 15 again! Well, maybe I wouldn’t wanna be 15 again but 23 would be sweet…. mostly just for the tail and well, being 23. Just thinking out loud here.

But 15 is definitely an awkward geeky lookin age, no doubt lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> But 15 is definitely an awkward geeky lookin age, no doubt lol.


defiantly

especially since nobody takes you seriously, real pita there

also, not me in the video if you cant tell


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> defiantly
> 
> especially since nobody takes you seriously, real pita there
> 
> also, not me in the video if you cant tell


No, I’m glad for you that it’s not you though! LOL.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> No, I’m glad for you that it’s not you though! LOL.


im glad its not me as well, that guy (gunzoutnodoubt on yt) scared me some lmao


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Look at the sawdust coming out. Bad mf er. 40% increase easy from the saw I sent them 3 weeks, brand new with about 5 hours or less on it.



That’s awesome, Dave!!

I know it’s lonely at the top, but don’t forget about us little people!! Lmao.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I have 20 guys going strong everyday, I check in here daily but I don't feel like sharing much as long as a smart-ass punk wannabe is here in the wrong forum. He should be in 101, but you guys seem to like it, so, carry on.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!



Nothing wrong with a little healthy AS mentoring, Jeff!!

Hahaha, unless you’re Zinny.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Nothing wrong with a little healthy AS mentoring, Jeff!!
> 
> Hahaha, unless you’re Zinny.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


>



Who cares!! You don’t have a say!! You’re 10, remember!!?? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Who cares!! You don’t have a say!! You’re 10, remember!!?? Lol


and your gay, who cares?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> nah, im not new, no reason for the 101
> 
> to be accurate, I am a professional, trained, and I get paid to do it = piss off


 Less than four months here for you,, you are new here, you should be in 101, and I did piss off,, 
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Nothing wrong with a little healthy AS mentoring, Jeff!!
> 
> Hahaha, unless you’re Zinny.


We can mentor in 101, that is where it is done, right?


----------



## jefflovstrom

ZinTrees said:


> and your gay, who cares?


This is what I mean, a punk smart ass wannabe talking crap in this forum,, site is going to crap, oh well, have fun guys,
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> This is what I mean, a punk smart ass wannabe talking crap in this forum,, site is going to crap, oh well, have fun guys,
> Jeff


Report him to Darrin....or call his Mommie lol.


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Less than four months here for you,, you are new here, you should be in 101, and I did piss off,,
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


15 my ass

troll


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That’s awesome, Dave!!
> 
> I know it’s lonely at the top, but don’t forget about us little people!! Lmao.


It's not that lonely at the top.


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> 15 my ass
> 
> troll


Maybe it is Rope and Saddle (Ropey), 1 oh dumb, or olturdy, or Masterblaster...wait...he's dead.


----------



## tree MDS

Easy boys, this too shall pass. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Remember Aerial Analist and the lawn tractor?


----------



## treevet

I literally chased him off the Australian Arbor Age forum to this one and then broke his balls here. RIP AA in the big slip scoop in the sky.


----------



## tree MDS

In other news…


I love it!! Time to get a shot and a ****ing job!!!! Let’s ****ing go!!!


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Less than four months here for you,, you are new here, you should be in 101, and I did piss off,,
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


4 months on this forum

years climbing and doing tree work, dont argue about something you have no clue about


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> 15 my ass
> 
> troll


nope, born in '06, I am indeed 15


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> In other news…
> View attachment 928113
> 
> I love it!! Time to get a shot and a ****ing job!!!! Let’s ****ing go!!!



To be honest, amongst those lazy ****s that would rather receive unemployment benefits than do an honest weeks work, there is more than a few one would not really want to employ....

Just saying!!


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> To be honest, amongst those lazy ****s that would rather receive unemployment benefits than do an honest weeks work, there is more than a few one would not really want to employ....
> 
> Just saying!!



Oh I hear you. I just like to see them have to struggle. Lol


----------



## epicklein22

Did some crane work yesterday. My buddy brought his new to him log truck for a couple of the jobs. What a time saver. He’s got a big shop/yard to stock pile logs. He’ll eventually sell firewood loads for $600 to $750. Seems like a win win acquisition.

Also, my ditch witch gernaded the front idler bearing, so we finished the day with my buddy’s sk1550. It’s an animal. Perfect machine to complement a crane crew.


----------



## epicklein22

Still looking for a bucket truck. Set my budget at $35k, but that doesn’t get you much in this market right now.


----------



## bck

epicklein22 said:


> Still looking for a bucket truck. Set my budget at $35k, but that doesn’t get you much in this market right now.


Where are you located? I might sell my bucket and buy a new one. Its a 92 F700 65 foot hi-ranger. 70 foot working height. 45,000 miles. 6,000 pto hours. Good clean truck.


----------



## tree MDS

I don’t know about those mini skid things. Standing on them looks dangerous and a bit too much like work to me. Must freeze your ass off in the winter. 

If I could afford it and even find a good used machine the same as my Giant I’d do it in a heartbeat. That thing is like my right hand. Once I get my A/C working again (this winter) I’ll be in paradise. Too bad they had to ruin the new ones with the pollution control.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I don’t know about those mini skid things. Standing on them looks dangerous and a bit too much like work to me. Must freeze your ass off in the winter.
> 
> If I could afford it and even find a good used machine the same as my Giant I’d do it in a heartbeat. That thing is like my right hand. Once I get my A/C working again (this winter) I’ll be in paradise. Too bad they had to ruin the new ones with the pollution control.


MDS, I’m on my 2nd mini skid.


tree MDS said:


> I don’t know about those mini skid things. Standing on them looks dangerous and a bit too much like work to me. Must freeze your ass off in the winter.
> 
> If I could afford it and even find a good used machine the same as my Giant I’d do it in a heartbeat. That thing is like my right hand. Once I get my A/C working again (this winter) I’ll be in paradise. Too bad they had to ruin the new ones with the pollution control.


MDS, the right mini skid is a game changer. I guarantee if you had one you would wonder how you lived without it.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> I don’t know about those mini skid things. Standing on them looks dangerous and a bit too much like work to me. Must freeze your ass off in the winter.
> 
> If I could afford it and even find a good used machine the same as my Giant I’d do it in a heartbeat. That thing is like my right hand. Once I get my A/C working again (this winter) I’ll be in paradise. Too bad they had to ruin the new ones with the pollution control.


I was very reluctant to buy a mini skid but using one, a tracked one, changed my mind big time. Skinny enough to get in very tight places, tracks leave minimal damage to turf until you turn repeatedly in the same spot, easy to transport and depending on your specs, they can lift quite a load, log wise. With a grapple out the front, I can easily pick 800 lb logs no problem. The lift height isn't much to write home about but if you have the log loader as you do, good extra piece of equipment. And keep in mind, the other attachments that you can get for them, depending on what you do, Buckets for dirt and/or mulch, brush mower, forks, stump grinder etc.


----------



## tree MDS

I hear you. I’ve thought about one for the eventual second crew, but the tractor is plenty to start (besides I can’t afford it now anyway). I guess I’m kinda spoiled in that my giant is rated to lift 4400 lbs, so even with the 60” “Boss” (lol) grapple and backing plate @ 850 lbs (give or take 50 lbs, can’t remember exactly for sure), I can still lift 3550. Not bragging, but it’s pretty sick.


----------



## tree MDS

I mean my guys hardly do any chainsaw work at the chipper when I’m feeding with it, I can literally just grapple and crunch any forks that look questionable.


----------



## Haplo

cleaning up after the hurricane


----------



## tree MDS

You need equipment to do that kind of job properly. A crane or at least a log truck with a good reach would’ve made that much easier. Nice use of srt, power rangers helmet and brand new climbing line!!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> You need equipment to do that kind of job properly. A crane or at least a log truck with a good reach would’ve made that much easier. Nice use of srt, power rangers helmet and brand new climbing line!!


I just bought the exact same helmet! It was smart how he threw the rope over the roof and tied it somewhere on the other side.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I hear you. I’ve thought about one for the eventual second crew, but the tractor is plenty to start (besides I can’t afford it now anyway). I guess I’m kinda spoiled in that my giant is rated to lift 4400 lbs, so even with the 60” “Boss” (lol) grapple and backing plate @ 850 lbs (give or take 50 lbs, can’t remember exactly for sure), I can still lift 3550. Not bragging, but it’s pretty sick.


I just couldn't live without a mini skid. Have had 2 latest gen diesel Dingos over atleast the last 10 years. The tight access (34" I believe), all the attachments (can't remember how many I have including both types of grapples) and the big difference maker is the 360 on a 4x4 mat sheet (or in your case plywood) is a massive game changer between your k turn versus absolutely no lawn damage with a , again, 360. You are in the stone age without one no matter what else you got. My almost new 74 hp Bobcat s650 is great but could not live without the mini. If I had to choose one it'd be bye bye to the airconditioned, heated cab cadillac Bobcat and grapple, bucket etc. 

PS, you ARE bragging.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I was surprised when you went for that bobcat. I kept my mouth shut though, cuz, you know, you’re a big boy and not my place to tell you how to spend your money.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> I just couldn't live without a mini skid. Have had 2 latest gen diesel Dingos over atleast the last 10 years. The tight access (34" I believe), all the attachments (can't remember how many I have including both types of grapples) and the big difference maker is the 360 on a 4x4 mat sheet (or in your case plywood) is a massive game changer between your k turn versus absolutely no lawn damage with a , again, 360. You are in the stone age without one no matter what else you got. My almost new 74 hp Bobcat s650 is great but could not live without the mini. If I had to choose one it'd be bye bye to the airconditioned, heated cab cadillac Bobcat and grapple, bucket etc.
> 
> PS, you ARE bragging.


Yep, absolutely love my Vermeer 925. Fights well outside weight division, so portable (crane on & off at most jobs), can tow to sites with an LV. On fourth machine, had two Kangas (Australian made) which are ok, but really kids toys before investing in my first Vermeer. Market the machine to clients as a compact-track loader because that is what they are, rather than mini-skids.

Was looking at a Kubota 75CTL before getting first Vermeer, but haven't looked back since getting one.

Often see clients look at the machine, thinking thats kind of cool, but small, then they see it smashing out more work than machine twice it's size. Once get a scale on my HIAB, will get some more accurate measurements, but estimate can lift & move more than the weight of the machine (which is around 1950kg with the five finger grapple).

Like the look of the loaders like MDS's machine, but am eyeballing a 5-8 class excavator for next 'bigger' purchase. Think that working with a compact track Vermeer or Ditchwitch will be absolute animal time!!

So many things I like about the Vermeer, but once really good thing about the stand on type machines is being able to work in mm proximity to crew due to visibility & being about to get on & off at a run on jobs needing all day turbo speed.

Interestingly, in my region, there is about six other tree companies. No one else routinely runs a machine (CTL, mini skid or otherwise) on jobs, preferring to stick with the old formula of more guys doing manual labour. I know which I prefer.


----------



## treevet

Re tree MDS post...You could offer me an even trade for my Altec for either your potty lift or your elevator and I would decline. Also I'd take the Bobcat before the Giant any day. Log truck?...If I had it I'd sell it and buy a crane if I didn't have one. If I did and I had the crane and the Bobcat...I'd sell it and buy a nice Porsche...and a lot...if I didn't have one...and I do. Not advice or a put down...just a discussion from different perspectives on equipment.


----------



## Rabid K9

On thing I do like about articulated wheel loaders is ground speed.

Being able to hum along at 30km/h on a highway is very useful at times.

Occasionally dry hire a Cat 950F for moving big stuffs. Is fun, but can run over an LV & not even notice.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Yep, absolutely love my Vermeer 925. Fights well outside weight division, so portable (crane on & off at most jobs), can tow to sites with an LV. On fourth machine, had two Kangas (Australian made) which are ok, but really kids toys before investing in my first Vermeer. Market the machine to clients as a compact-track loader because that is what they are, rather than mini-skids.
> 
> Was looking at a Kubota 75CTL before getting first Vermeer, but haven't looked back since getting one.
> 
> Often see clients look at the machine, thinking thats kind of cool, but small, then they see it smashing out more work than machine twice it's size. Once get a scale on my HIAB, will get some more accurate measurements, but estimate can lift & move more than the weight of the machine (which is around 1950kg with the five finger grapple).
> 
> Like the look of the loaders like MDS's machine, but am eyeballing a 5-8 class excavator for next 'bigger' purchase. Think that working with a compact track Vermeer or Ditchwitch will be absolute animal time!!
> 
> So many things I like about the Vermeer, but once really good thing about the stand on type machines is being able to work in mm proximity to crew due to visibility & being about to get on & off at a run on jobs needing all day turbo speed.
> 
> Interestingly, in my region, there is about six other tree companies. No one else routinely runs a machine (CTL, mini skid or otherwise) on jobs, preferring to stick with the old formula of more guys doing manual labour. I know which I prefer.


I am a Vermeer guy also. On my second big self feeder chipper (200 horsepower turbo diesel Cummins 20" capacity) and second big stumper (current one 65hp with remote) from them and great customer service and parts availability. I don't think Vermeer had a mini tracked loader when I bought my first Dingo. One heavy snow day I am looking out my front window and see a tree company removing a tree. 

The next thing I notice is this tiny machine go hidden in the backyard and appear with the stump, grabbed from the top like a tooth was pulled, and like an ant with something too big seemingly for it to carry easily cruises up to the small dump truck on the road and tosses it in it like you'd toss a candy wrapper into a garbage can. Hunted one down the next day and bought one. My first one was so good I bought the new generation one, tx1000, the day it became available. Bobcat has its own mini skid loader but they also still sell Toro/Dingo after they made their own. That says a lot.

Bobcat? Heat, airconditioning (worked all summer to freeze you out), log grapple, huge bucket, forks for giant logs, snow plow coming, can put tracks over tires. 1,000 hours maintained every 250 hours by Bobcat mechanics...probably good for well over 4,000 lb lift and can put on counterweights...and I paid $31,000. for it. Wonder what a new Giant like MDS' cost? And most important to me, unlike articulated loaders...the 360 turn for speed on the job and versatility...esp since I have about 50 4x8 dura mats now.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> I am a Vermeer guy also. On my second big self feeder chipper (200 horsepower turbo diesel Cummins 20" capacity)



How do you find the 200hp in the 20"?

I'd love a Bandit 21XP, about 250hp (and around $270K new). Mind you, the Vermeer BC2100XL is packing 275hp.

Not usually a Bobcat fan, but that does look nice for some snow blowing fun.


----------



## treevet

I have had it for a while. The new desired one is the Vermeer AX 19 all the video tree companies seem to have and it is less hp's. Maybe 175...and I don't think Cummins which is my favorite diesel. Why? I don't know.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Cummins which is my favorite diesel


put a 8v91 detroit on a chipper dave, if you do that we can be friends


----------



## epicklein22

bck said:


> Where are you located? I might sell my bucket and buy a new one. Its a 92 F700 65 foot hi-ranger. 70 foot working height. 45,000 miles. 6,000 pto hours. Good clean truck.


I spotted yours on the trading post. I’m looking to go with a newer setup. Worried parts will become a problem for a 30 year old truck. I do like how your truck is setup though.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> I don’t know about those mini skid things. Standing on them looks dangerous and a bit too much like work to me. Must freeze your ass off in the winter.
> 
> If I could afford it and even find a good used machine the same as my Giant I’d do it in a heartbeat. That thing is like my right hand. Once I get my A/C working again (this winter) I’ll be in paradise. Too bad they had to ruin the new ones with the pollution control.


We all know you enjoy laying down plywood highways lol, but the mini skid can go through all terrains (mud/ditch, snow, soft ground). It’s a little easier to feed a chipper with one and it’s easy to get off when you need to make a chainsaw cut, etc. Price is a big factor too. A mini that picks up 1000lbs is a super capable machine and around $30 to $34k. In the grand scheme, I’d have both a mini, an articulating loader and a full size Skidsteer.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> put a 8v91 detroit on a chipper dave, if you do that we can be friends


Had a Detroit in my Hi Ranger I sold last year....excellent engine.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> We all know you enjoy laying down plywood highways lol, but the mini skid can go through all terrains (mud/ditch, snow, soft ground). It’s a little easier to feed a chipper with one and it’s easy to get off when you need to make a chainsaw cut, etc. Price is a big factor too. A mini that picks up 1000lbs is a super capable machine and around $30 to $34k. In the grand scheme, I’d have both a mini, an articulating loader and a full size Skidsteer.


You can actually put them both easily on a small 2 axle trailer, skid loader and mini tracked stumper. STX38 Toro tracked mini stumper is the best kept secret in the business. My groundie can knock out a 6' stump with it in about 20 mins and the ground speed and manueverability and 34" access is tops in my opinion. You can change teeth in less than 20 mins.


----------



## treevet

I set that ole trailer up so you can take off both sides and the back.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> I set that ole trailer up so you can take off both sides and the back.



I love rolling to a job with CTL & stumpie ready for action on same truck or trailer.

Got room for this on there Vet?

Australian V8 Chainsaw made by Whitlands Engineering www.superaxe.com.au


----------



## Tannerbob

ZinTrees said:


> put a 8v91 detroit on a chipper dave, if you do that we can be friends



You are close zin but it’s 8v92 unless your talking about the 71 series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> You can actually put them both easily on a small 2 axle trailer, skid loader and mini tracked stumper. STX38 Toro tracked mini stumper is the best kept secret in the business. My groundie can knock out a 6' stump with it in about 20 mins and the ground speed and manueverability and 34" access is tops in my opinion. You can change teeth in less than 20 mins.
> 
> View attachment 928272


you went with a gas engine dedicated stump grinder as opposed to a stump grinder attachment to the TX 1000 diesel.

Any reasons?


----------



## ZinTrees

Tannerbob said:


> You are close zin but it’s 8v92 unless your talking about the 71 series
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh damn lol

I dont keep up with diesels much, although I do know a detroit on a chipper, is much like going deaf faster lol


----------



## mckeetree

bck said:


> Where are you located? I might sell my bucket and buy a new one. Its a 92 F700 65 foot hi-ranger. 70 foot working height. 45,000 miles. 6,000 pto hours. Good clean truck.


I don't think you really want to sell that truck. I called about it and you told me I didn't want it. "Forget about it...you don't want it".


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> you went with a gas engine dedicated stump grinder as opposed to a stump grinder attachment to the TX 1000 diesel.
> 
> Any reasons?


The 38 special grinder attachment I believe is gas..by TNT. Tried a hyd attach stumper and it is schit. They don't make a diesel toro mini stumper...yet. The day they do I buy one. But the TNT stumper attachment cost almost as much as a new dedicated tx38 and I almost always have both minis running at the same time so it would really slow down production to run my tx1000 as a stumper too.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> oh damn lol
> 
> I dont keep up with diesels much, although I do know a detroit on a chipper, is much like going deaf faster lol


The engine it has, Cummins B 5.9-C (6BTA 5.9) 200 horsepower turbo diesel with intercooler is an amazing engine and highly sought and desirable and bulletproof.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> The engine it has, Cummins B 5.9-C (6BTA 5.9) 200 horsepower turbo diesel with intercooler is an amazing engine and highly sought and desirable and bulletproof.


and he's 15, remember. 

#knowitall


----------



## treevet

to Capetree


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> and he's 15, remember.
> 
> #knowitall


I think you are the only one on to it Cape.


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> and he's 15, remember.
> 
> #knowitall


15, worked on engines,saws, and cars my entire life, I know what a 5.9L 6BT cummins is lmao


----------



## ZinTrees

my dad has a 1971 FJ40, looking to put a 6BT in it, with an Allison trans, will probably get a old schoolbus, steal the engine and trans for the FJ and use the frame for a sawmill (long straight, tough frame rails)


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> 15, worked on engines,saws, and cars my entire life, I know what a 5.9L 6BT cummins is lmao


There is not much "entire life" at 15. Post up a picture of you right now?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Post up a picture of you right now?


why would I post a picture of me on a website full of old dudes? sounds kinda creepy ngl


----------



## treevet

didn't ask for a nude lol. Just want to see a head shot of the head with all this info and experience in it. At 15 ALL I cared about was pu$$y...period.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> At 15 ALL I cared about was pu$$y...period.


ive had people tell me "at your age I didnt care about tree work, don't you have beer, weed and girls in your town?"

well, if I cared about any of those 3 id probably go "hang out with friends at the park" more lol

ive attached the closest thing to a selfie that is in my possession, was showing off a new red dot on my mossberg


----------



## ZinTrees

im aware, I look like **** lmao

nice thing with tree work, behind that mesh face sheild, brush, and 100+ ft between me and anyone else, I dont have to worry about what people see


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ive had people tell me "at your age I didnt care about tree work, don't you have beer, weed and girls in your town?"
> 
> well, if I cared about any of those 3 id probably go "hang out with friends at the park" more lol
> 
> ive attached the closest thing to a selfie that is in my possession, was showing off a new red dot on my mossberg


If this is you I am truly impressed. Aaand it take a LOT to get me impressed.

I own a Mossberg Shockwave for home self defense. Great gun.


----------



## ZinTrees

mines a 500 20ga, youth version, whole gun is super light and fun to shoot, although it kicks like a mule, price you pay for a light gun with a short barrel


----------



## treevet

See ya later. Gotta take a little mcycle ride. Too nice a day to pass it up.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> See ya later. Gotta take a little mcycle ride. Too nice a day to pass it up.


one day... as soon as I move out and my parents have no say, im getting one, unimog first tho

red or yellow? yellow one has a hydraulic winch, and a rear 3pt, red one in just a hydraulic winch


----------



## treevet

Those things are very cool. Looks like you in the red one? Red one's a dump? Can you drive them locally? Tires probably too big for highway.

I almost bought this bucket truck but I can easily convert mine to this. Couldn't drive it highway back thru 3 states.


----------



## ZinTrees

the red one isnt a dump, although can be converted, yes thats me, and, goes highway all the time, will cruise at 70 and gets 16mpg

both have live hydraulics, the owner has one with a crane on it as well


----------



## ZinTrees

small crane, IIRC its rated at 800 pounds at 40ft of stick, no idea what the total extension is, as far as I know its for setting utility poles, although the owner ises it around the farm to move stuff

I also got do do some dozer work for the guy, knocking down a cherry tree (Pull top with yellow unimog, push bottom with dozer)




you can never fully realize how tough a tree is till you realize, it had an 18,000 pound dozer spinning its tracks, and I had the winchline on the mog pulled so tight I could actually feel the tracks spinning on the dozer 80-90ft away


----------



## mehmetk

everything was fine today. but it was a tiring day for me.


----------



## ZinTrees

mehmetk said:


> everything was fine today. but it was a tiring day for me.


gotta replace the ring gear and throwout bearing in mine, will probably do the whole clutch while its split, so I dont have to do it again any time soon


----------



## mehmetk

ZinTrees said:


> gotta replace the ring gear and throwout bearing in mine, will probably do the whole clutch while its split, so I dont have to do it again any time soon
> 
> View attachment 928324


What exactly is this model? It's very authentic and I like it frankly. I think it does the job man.


----------



## ZinTrees

mehmetk said:


> What exactly is this model? It's very authentic and I like it frankly. I think it does the job man.


mine is a 1952 or 53 (not sure exactly) Allis-Chalmers CA, neat little tractor, pulls well although we almost never pull with it, mostly mowing


----------



## mehmetk

ZinTrees said:


> mine is a 1952 or 53 (not sure exactly) Allis-Chalmers CA, neat little tractor, pulls well although we almost never pull with it, mostly mowing


I wish convenience. I liked it very much. know its worth.


----------



## ZinTrees

mehmetk said:


> know its worth.


its worth more than we paid lol, its been the most reliable thing we own, I cant think of a single time where we couldnt use it, even though the throwout bearing is gone, I could still use it if I had to


----------



## mehmetk

ZinTrees said:


> its worth more than we paid lol, its been the most reliable thing we own, I cant think of a single time where we couldnt use it, even though the throwout bearing is gone, I could still use it if I had to


This thought made me happy. They are our precious.


----------



## ZinTrees

so, out cutting up a brush pile, my dad starts dragging some limbs up to where we are cutting, and he found a wasp nest, he got nailed 9 times


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> We all know you enjoy laying down plywood highways lol, but the mini skid can go through all terrains (mud/ditch, snow, soft ground). It’s a little easier to feed a chipper with one and it’s easy to get off when you need to make a chainsaw cut, etc. Price is a big factor too. A mini that picks up 1000lbs is a super capable machine and around $30 to $34k. In the grand scheme, I’d have both a mini, an articulating loader and a full size Skidsteer.



I haven’t touched a piece of plywood in like a decade. Just saying. Plywood superhighway with exits, whatever. We get it done with ease using machines mostly. People eat it up. Love it. Business has grown to what it is in large part due to the plywood. My giant does 17 mph is reverse with the same steering as forwards. 1150 ft lbs or rotator torque (from memory). And all that plywood is a ****ing breeze, then just bring in the lift and Giant with valby and its go time. Lol. Like there was no such thing as a lawn under there.

But hey, we each have our own methods. From today, doubled up Plyboard to go over leach fields and next to septic tank. No real worries. Took like 40 mins to set up.


----------



## tree MDS

You guys know that this thing is?


----------



## capetrees

Looks like chestnut leaves but the bark is a no go.


----------



## mikewhite85

I'm intrigued Have you tried the "picturethis" app? It's pretty amazing at IDing plants.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> I haven’t touched a piece of plywood in like a decade. Just saying. Plywood superhighway with exits, whatever. We get it done with ease using machines mostly. People eat it up. Love it. Business has grown to what it is in large part due to the plywood. My giant does 17 mph is reverse with the same steering as forwards. 1150 ft lbs or rotator torque (from memory). And all that plywood is a ****ing breeze, then just bring in the lift and Giant with valby and its go time. Lol. Like there was no such thing as a lawn under there.
> 
> But hey, we each have our own methods. From today, doubled up Plyboard to go over leach fields and next to septic tank. No real worries. Took like 40 mins to set up.
> View attachment 928334
> View attachment 928335


The Giant does everything the mini skid does, picks up twice as much higher for loading, without the lawn damage.
We are looking to get one for those reasons and keep the sk850 for the slob jobs where lawn damage is not a concern or tight fits won’t allow the Giant to get in.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> You guys know that this thing is?
> View attachment 928336
> View attachment 928337











Aesculus parviflora






plantfinder.nativeplanttrust.org





Can't seem to verify a matching bark tho

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid K9

I tried to buy a Mog, your whole gearbox in reverse is kind of cool, but it’s also scary reversing at 70km/h.

The deal breaker is head clearance though. If your over 5ft, pretty much have to sit with head sideways to fit in low roofed cab. Ok for the passenger as you can have head out gun turret, but for the average 6ft plus person, super uncomfortable to drive.

Road noise is interactive to say the least.


----------



## Rabid K9

Jed1124 said:


> The Giant does everything the mini skid does, picks up twice as much higher for loading, without the lawn damage.
> We are looking to get one for those reasons and keep the sk850 for the slob jobs where lawn damage is not a concern or tight fits won’t allow the Giant to get in.



I agree articulated wheel loaders are damn useful.

Had a mid size Schaffer on a job recently with Vermeer & much larger, ancient Aveling Bastard. Was a big dead radiata pine, no chipping, the two smaller machines smashed it out, big old warhorse just lifted logs at end.

One thing both machines do is make tractors redundant for tree work. Tractors pull well, but for lifting & tight manoeuvre’s they are stone age.


----------



## treevet

No way that Giant is going thru that gate (vid)...not to mention the 2 second 360 turn around...And where on a residential job can you use 17 mph?...and too slow for running around on streets. No? I like it but you have to have a mini on most of my jobs.


----------



## tree MDS

Our properties are more expansive here. Nobody puts up a gate that you can’t even fit a lawn tractor through. Lol


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Our properties are more expansive here. Nobody puts up a gate that you can’t even fit a lawn tractor through. Lol


It’s about the equipment. In my neck of the woods the giant loader would simply be to big. My mini is perfect. But I can see bigger properties in Litchfield county not being a problem with a bigger machine.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Our properties are more expansive here. Nobody puts up a gate that you can’t even fit a lawn tractor through. Lol


Of course there are large estates around here too but a mini loader is still relevant. With your set up I guess you forward the logs with the Giant and then load with the log loader truck. I bought my log truck, a 20' bed Low Boy F800 to either be loaded with the mini or Bobcat. Eliminates a step...and an expensive truck. Can also load with the crane as well.

But yeah...people land lock their back yards all the time here on million dollar suburban properties...stupid as fk.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> I agree articulated wheel loaders are damn useful.
> 
> Had a mid size Schaffer on a job recently with Vermeer & much larger, ancient Aveling Bastard. Was a big dead radiata pine, no chipping, the two smaller machines smashed it out, big old warhorse just lifted logs at end.
> 
> One thing both machines do is make tractors redundant for tree work. Tractors pull well, but for lifting & tight manoeuvre’s they are stone age.


The Tree MDS gots a tractor I believe?


----------



## treevet

Nice to wake up and have a gigantic tree in a tight spot that fell on a fence (insurance claim)....(crane job) that I know is gigantic $ as it is a previous client, on your email to bid on first thing in the mornin'.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> The Giant does everything the mini skid does, picks up twice as much higher for loading, without the lawn damage.
> We are looking to get one for those reasons and keep the sk850 for the slob jobs where lawn damage is not a concern or tight fits won’t allow the Giant to get in.


Lawn damage? Most of the time we only need two 4'x4' plyboards (one at the tree and one at the truck) to 360 on if drought time of the year (which seems to be coming to an end). Mini way easier on yards. If it is wet you just need one row of dura mats (or plyboard if you a tightwad like the tree MESS...I mean MDS.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> The Tree MDS gots a tractor I believe?



Yep, I see'd that.

My main use for tractors now if when I approach local farmers to pull our bogged arses out of a wet paddock. More than half our work is well off road, sometimes many kilometres. Bloody single axle chipper drags down trucks like no tomorrow.

With his Giant, he could move Johnny D on or keep it for plowing the potato patch & get a Vermeer CTX160 or big Ditchwith CTL. Some of the newer models are getting into good horsepower territory now.


----------



## treevet

Just bid $25,200. on a tree removal. Stump grinding is not included.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Just bid $25,200. on a tree removal. Stump grinding is not included.


Monster beech ?


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Just bid $25,200. on a tree removal. Stump grinding is not included.



You crazy old bastid


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> Just bid $25,200. on a tree removal. Stump grinding is not included.


A tree?

pics pics pics


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Monster beech ?


pos pin oak about 9' dbh


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> You crazy old bastid


I just don't care anymore. Ever since the city here took down a 240 year old bur oak last year and billed the utility $35,000. without taking the wood away and no stump grind included...well...I just don't care. I don't want the job at all but at that price I will do it. I think they expect you to just bill the time on the job and forget about what you have to do with the wood once you leave. Nearest dump with over 24" dia wood here is hour and half almost each way.


----------



## treevet

Zinster...


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Of course there are large estates around here too but a mini loader is still relevant. With your set up I guess you forward the logs with the Giant and then load with the log loader truck. I bought my log truck, a 20' bed Low Boy F800 to either be loaded with the mini or Bobcat. Eliminates a step...and an expensive truck. Can also load with the crane as well.
> 
> But yeah...people land lock their back yards all the time here on million dollar suburban properties...stupid as fk.



Can you please send a pic of your truck? I need something- and would love to not buy a log truck. However, I have a hard time loading my dump truck with my mini once I have the gate up. The tractor has much higher reach. 

Around here a tractor is super useful. Mine has a grapple on the front and uniforest winch on the back. We use it constantly but I can see how it might not be as helpful in a more urban environment.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Can you please send a pic of your truck? I need something- and would love to not buy a log truck. However, I have a hard time loading my dump truck with my mini once I have the gate up. The tractor has much higher reach.
> 
> Around here a tractor is super useful. Mine has a grapple on the front and uniforest winch on the back. We use it constantly but I can see how it might not be as helpful in a more urban environment.


Tractor with grapple is another story. Seen some very nice ones.

2000 F800 low boy. Built up rear springs. 20' bed and I load up 20' logs often. 5.9 litre, 359 CID L 6 Cummins (again my favorite engine) 6B Turbo diesel with now 54,000 original miles. Most of my jobs are less than 5 miles away. Huge dual pistons that get it straight up. Since picture have added a little height to bed and tailgate and a box behind the cab but it is set up to load the Dingo on it.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Zinster...



ooh, how did you find a video of my dads 391?

im going to get a 462, port and polish and add a bark box, and some 4pt west coast saw dogs, its gonna be a nice "large" saw, I have no need for a bar over 32"


----------



## treevet

Fired the guy operating the crane because he joined a motorcycle gang here who is always getting in the news for breaking the law and causing trouble. Had him about 6 years and he began relapsing. Was in prison for few years but that didn't matter to me.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Fired the guy operating the crane because he joined a motorcycle gang here who is always getting in the news for breaking the law and causing trouble. Had him about 6 years and he began relapsing. Was in prison for few years but that didn't matter to me.


need a new operator? I watched a yt video last week, im a pro

never lost my drivers license (never had one)
never gone to jail (not old enough)


oh, and havent joined a gang (im too weird)


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Can you please send a pic of your truck? I need something- and would love to not buy a log truck. However, I have a hard time loading my dump truck with my mini once I have the gate up. The tractor has much higher reach.
> 
> Around here a tractor is super useful. Mine has a grapple on the front and uniforest winch on the back. We use it constantly but I can see how it might not be as helpful in a more urban environment.


I think the log truck you have can dictate what loader you buy or conversely what loader you have can dictate what log truck you need to buy. My latest scheme to get rid of my latest Silverado 3500 4x4 and buy a F550 4x4 dump (9') and it is a 11' flatbed with gate down and use as my drive around vehicle and another log truck...

has worked out real nice especially the amazing turning radius it has and the load capacity at around 12k you can put on it and the low bed and side access for saws and tools in and out. We use it almost every day for logs put in by the dingos it tows, take the logs to the back of my lot and dump them, load them in the log truck with the Bobcat grapple or forks to go to the dump with a large load.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Tractor with grapple is another story. Seen some very nice ones.
> 
> 2000 F800 low boy. Built up rear springs. 20' bed and I load up 20' logs often. 5.9 litre, 359 CID L 6 Cummins (again my favorite engine) 6B Turbo diesel with now 54,000 original miles. Most of my jobs are less than 5 miles away. Huge dual pistons that get it straight up. Since picture have added a little height to bed and tailgate and a box behind the cab but it is set up to load the Dingo on it.
> 
> View attachment 928595
> View attachment 928596



You can load the dingo on the platform behind the cab? Now that is nice. 

IF you ever retire, let me make an offer on that truck!


----------



## mikewhite85

Yesterday Big Dave dropped and caught a big polar top and a little dead piece of it flew off right into a shed roof and poked a hole. They spent the morning fixing the hole and a swampy lawn we rutted up. Pouring rain now. It feels good to get that stuff done. Oh, and they did an $800 chipping job to cover the day's costs. I think it's the first profitable chipping job we've done.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Big Dave dropped and caught a big polar top


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Fired the guy operating the crane because he joined a motorcycle gang here who is always getting in the news for breaking the law and causing trouble. Had him about 6 years and he began relapsing. Was in prison for few years but that didn't matter to me.



Guys in motorcycle “clubs” love drama no matter what they say. It’s their life.


----------



## bck

562xp is a real pleasure. Replaces the ms460 in the saw box. Don’t really need it. Ms362, husky 562, ms660 and two 200s.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice change of pace today with a good sized maple. How we roll, baby!!


----------



## bck

How much $? $3600?


----------



## bck

$3200?


----------



## mckeetree

bck said:


> $3200?


$3200? That's chicken feed for that tree.


----------



## Rabid K9

mckeetree said:


> $3200? That's chicken feed for that tree.



That's right.

Vet would have charged $45,000.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I just don't care anymore. Ever since the city here took down a 240 year old bur oak last year and billed the utility $35,000. without taking the wood away and no stump grind included...well...I just don't care. I don't want the job at all but at that price I will do it. I think they expect you to just bill the time on the job and forget about what you have to do with the wood once you leave. Nearest dump with over 24" dia wood here is hour and half almost each way.



Omg, that’s horrible with the only being able to dump 24” wood. I’d die. My dump is like five or six miles away and takes anything.


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> Omg, that’s horrible with the only being able to dump 24” wood. I’d die. My dump is like five or six miles away and takes anything.



What do you pay to dump?


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> What do you pay to dump?



I’d rather not say. I think they give me a deal because I’m there so much over the years, etc. it’s not that bad though.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I’d rather not say. I think they give me a deal because I’m there so much over the years, etc. it’s not that bad though.


my local landfill charges $13 if you dump less than 500 pounds, and $52/ton if you go over 500 pounds, not sure of a size limit on wood, but I do know they incinerate brush and pallets, if I recall they put logs in a rolloff and have someone else deal with it

probable sell all the logs to a mulch company


----------



## gorman

So I get a check in the mail today for a post storm cleanup job that this woman agreed on a predetermined price and we cleaned up flawlessly and used mats. 
Attached to the check was this letter complaining about what I charged.


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> So I get a check in the mail today for a post storm cleanup job that this woman agreed on a predetermined price and we cleaned up flawlessly and used mats.
> Attached to the check was this letter complaining about what I charged.


just going off what you said, not taking the time to read the letter at the moment, too busy

if she agreed to a price, then wants to complain later, thats her problem
tis the reason for signed contracts, she cant do much once that paper is signed, agreeing to said price


----------



## mikewhite85

gorman said:


> So I get a check in the mail today for a post storm cleanup job that this woman agreed on a predetermined price and we cleaned up flawlessly and used mats.
> Attached to the check was this letter complaining about what I charged.


bummer! Sounds like you did a great job. 

Some folks are never happy unfortunately. What are you going to do? Call her? Ignore it?


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> bummer! Sounds like you did a great job.
> 
> Some folks are never happy unfortunately. What are you going to do? Call her? Ignore it?


----------



## gorman

mikewhite85 said:


> bummer! Sounds like you did a great job.
> 
> Some folks are never happy unfortunately. What are you going to do? Call her? Ignore it?



I don’t want to engage in that conversation. It took more than an hour and that doesn’t include travel time. I don’t know what she wants me to say.


----------



## Griff93

gorman said:


> I don’t want to engage in that conversation. It took more than an hour and that doesn’t include travel time. I don’t know what she wants me to say.


People just dont understand all the expenses. 

Vehicle and equipment purchasing
Vehicle and equipment maintenance and repairs
GL
CA
WC
IM
Payroll tax
Medicare and social security pay in
Accountant expense
Income tax
Property tax
Unemployment tax
Fuel
Payroll

Im sure I forgot one or two. Its amazing that we manage to make a living after all those.


----------



## capetrees

gorman said:


> I don’t want to engage in that conversation. It took more than an hour and that doesn’t include travel time. I don’t know what she wants me to say.


she seems like any price would be fine SO LONG AS INSURANCE WAS PAYING but once she got notice that insurance doesn't pay, she complains.

Tell her to take it up with he r insurance company.


----------



## capetrees

Griff93 said:


> People just dont understand all the expenses.
> 
> Vehicle and equipment purchasing
> Vehicle and equipment maintenance and repairs
> GL
> CA
> WC
> IM
> Payroll tax
> Medicare and social security pay in
> Accountant expense
> Income tax
> Property tax
> Unemployment tax
> Fuel
> Payroll
> 
> Im sure I forgot one or two. Its amazing that we manage to make a living after all those.


how about paying your help and OMG profit on occasion!


----------



## Griff93

capetrees said:


> how about paying your help and OMG profit on occasion!


Paying my help was the payroll part of the list.


----------



## treevet

Tree service costs should start at over $100. per hour. Mechanics make more than that. And that should include pre job planning/pricing and after work costs such as travel home and disposing of all or some of the material in your truck/s and lot from their job imo. Of course you should be an upper tier performer so far as knowledge, ability to complete the work and involved in that...be equipped to complete the work as quickly as any other top tier company could do it. 

Forums tend to lead all posting to feel parity is the same with everyone on them but some have way more knowledge, skills, equipment, etc. than others and naturally someone taking (if it were possible to compare on a forum) down the exact same tree as others may actually be WORTH more than someone else removing the exact tree imo for among other things than ...peace of mind in hiring them, status in using them, reputation, experience, certifications....etc etc.....imo.


----------



## treevet

$100. per man hour ^


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Tree service costs should start at over $100. per hour.


last time I did a tree job, I was off the ground not 5 minutes, made $100 and got to D*ck around with a unimog and a dozer


----------



## Rabid K9

gorman said:


> So I get a check in the mail today for a post storm cleanup job that this woman agreed on a predetermined price and we cleaned up flawlessly and used mats.
> Attached to the check was this letter complaining about what I charged.



Sounds like a standard whinge, exacerbated by the insurer not paying out.

Her last line sums it up. Personally, would just let it ride & put it behind me, you've done your job, maintained your standard of work. Was we all know, just because the tree is fallen, or partially fallen, doesn't necessarily make it easier, safer or cheaper to deal with.

I find insurance jobs tricky, somewhat inconsistent in rationale, sometime they pay through the nose without a murmur, sometimes they try to work through all the fine print for weeks to avoid pay anything.

Finished an insurance job today, hopefully all will be smooth sailing, damage & works documented, written confirmation of acceptance of claim from insurer, invoice to be neatly separated between the insurance claim & additional work undertaken while on site.

Had another earlier in year where insurer was refusing to pay despite the quite a bit of damage to roof of residence fences etc, multiple fences, involved numerous trees, quibbling over a sub $10,000 invoice.

Whilst a guy who recently started working for me had one largish leader fall of a river gum, land in a small dam, laid the wire down on a poor quality stock fence he was planning on removing anyway, roughly estimated three hours to deal with, probably bump it up to four hours for an insurance job, main issue was boggy access to area, but really simple even with the water involved. Insurer offered them a $12,500 cash settlement payout!! Nearly fell of my chair.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> last time I did a tree job, I was off the ground not 5 minutes, made $100 and got to D*ck around with a unimog and a dozer



Still overpaid....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Still overpaid....


I charge for the job done NOT the time off the ground
he wanted the tree gone, its gone

so, taking an hour and a half out of my day, to go remove a tree, but its not work that I can charge for when im on the ground? good way to run a business into the ground, what I charge has to cover the driving, gas, my time, and any chance I could have used that time to make more money


----------



## ZinTrees

to be clear, I never really intended on charging him, he decided to pay me as I was leaving

have a problem with a stranger helping a friend? PM me about it, or quit whining


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> I charge for the job done NOT the time off the ground
> he wanted the tree gone, its gone
> 
> so, taking an hour and a half out of my day, to go remove a tree, but its not work that I can charge for when im on the ground? good way to run a business into the ground, what I charge has to cover the driving, gas, my time, and any chance I could have used that time to make more money



Was sarcastic.

Off course I understand these things.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Was sarcastic.
> 
> Off course I understand these things.


ok LMAO


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> I charge for the job done NOT the time off the ground
> he wanted the tree gone, its gone
> 
> so, taking an hour and a half out of my day, to go remove a tree, but its not work that I can charge for when im on the ground? good way to run a business into the ground, what I charge has to cover the driving, gas, my time, and any chance I could have used that time to make more money





ZinTrees said:


> to be clear, I never really intended on charging him, he decided to pay me as I was leaving
> 
> have a problem with a stranger helping a friend? PM me about it, or quit whining


You make no sense. 
You state you charge for the job done but then claim you were going to do it for a friend as a favor. The guy paid you what HE thought it was worth if you claim that he paid you as you were leaving is true.

And the fee pays for driving and gas etc.

you don't have a license. what driving?


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> you don't have a license. what driving?


uhhh, I have parents...

and, I have a feeling it doesnt matter what I say someone is gonna **** on it, so what the hell, I charged a friend to pay me for a favor in turn for a free trip to the moon


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> You state you charge for the job done but then claim you were going to do it for a friend as a favor.


well, I was going to do it as a favor, then he paid me = its a paid job = I charged him


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> well, I was going to do it as a favor, then he paid me = its a paid job = I charged him




Good luck in business kid.


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> Good luck in business kid.


dont need it, I do pretty damn good


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Sounds like a standard whinge, exacerbated by the insurer not paying out.
> 
> 
> I find insurance jobs tricky, somewhat inconsistent in rationale, sometime they pay through the nose without a murmur, sometimes they try to work through all the fine print for weeks to avoid pay anything.
> 
> Finished an insurance job today, hopefully all will be smooth sailing, damage & works documented, written confirmation of acceptance of claim from insurer, invoice to be neatly separated between the insurance claim & additional work undertaken while on site.
> 
> Had another earlier in year where insurer was refusing to pay despite the quite a bit of damage to roof of residence fences etc, multiple fences, involved numerous trees, quibbling over a sub $10,000 invoice.


Long long ago at my beginning some 50 plus years ago I had trouble even getting a phone call through to collect my (my) money from their insurance. It was as obvious as the nose on my face that they owed absolutely NOTHING to me and they knew it and used it.

Since then every insurance claim I have bid and this has to number in the thousands...I write a contract where the ho (homeowner) pays me ON COMPLETION and it is up to them to collect from their insurance company from the quote or the invoice.

Never had a problem or worry since. We get massive storms here and I will pick out the fattest jobs with the most agreeable ho...and get a contract signed to the above affect and begin a make safe effort (partial performance also defines a contract) and move on to the next huge job. It works here in the states, don't know how it works in Oz.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I charge for the job done NOT the time off the ground
> he wanted the tree gone, its gone
> 
> so, taking an hour and a half out of my day, to go remove a tree, but its not work that I can charge for when im on the ground? good way to run a business into the ground, what I charge has to cover the driving, gas, my time, and any chance I could have used that time to make more money


You either charged for the job or you did it for free and he threw you a hun...which is it. And was Mom paid to transport you or was she inside talking about recipes lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You either charged for the job or you did it for free and he threw you a hun...which is it. And was Mom paid to transport you or was she inside talking about recipes lol.


was going to do it for free, then he paid me = I charged for it

and, it was my dad, and he is a sucker for $5, easy transport, he basically stood there looking at unimogs and chatting


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> was going to do it for free, then he paid me = I charged for it
> 
> and, it was my dad, and he is a sucker for $5, easy transport, he basically stood there looking at unimogs and chatting


Um, excuse me, I haven’t been paying much attention. Are you still going about that one job? Lol


----------



## tree MDS

I think you need to ramp up productivity lmao


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I think you need to ramp up productivity lmao


I need a life and beer, BRB


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> I need a life and beer, BRB



Your allowed to drink?


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Your allowed to drink?


no, im not german lmao


----------



## ZinTrees

crikey, im moving to Germany I guess


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Long long ago at my beginning some 50 plus years ago I had trouble even getting a phone call through to collect my (my) money from their insurance. It was as obvious as the nose on my face that they owed absolutely NOTHING to me and they knew it and used it.
> 
> Since then every insurance claim I have bid and this has to number in the thousands...I write a contract where the ho (homeowner) pays me ON COMPLETION and it is up to them to collect from their insurance company from the quote or the invoice.
> 
> Never had a problem or worry since. We get massive storms here and I will pick out the fattest jobs with the most agreeable ho...and get a contract signed to the above affect and begin a make safe effort (partial performance also defines a contract) and move on to the next huge job. It works here in the states, don't know how it works in Oz.



Similar situation here, but I guess am often too sympathetic to the landowners, particularly if invoice at emergency / insurance rates, then the insurance company turns around & says to the owner "we're not paying because...."

That said, am quite happy picking up more and more insurance work.


----------



## tree MDS

It’s such a weird time here for work right now. I’m pretty much sure everyone that does trees is in the same boat, more work than they can handle and it just keeps coming.

A friend of mine called it a perfect storm. That’s what it is, like a storm that hasn’t stopped and has no end in sight.

It’s good and don’t wanna complain, but man…. careful what you wish for.


----------



## treevet

I'm a little burnt out to tell the truth. Many giant takedowns no one else wanted or could handle. Bit of what seems like battle fatigue. It too shall pass. Very profitable year...and no end in sight.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Similar situation here, but I guess am often too sympathetic to the landowners, particularly if invoice at emergency / insurance rates, then the insurance company turns around & says to the owner "we're not paying because...."
> 
> That said, am quite happy picking up more and more insurance work.


Not referring to you but seen it countless times where a guy, short on work or slow, sees insurance work with delight...thinks, hey, it should all work out all good with the insurance claim for me...right?...then thinks they have the same situation as if they had a job with the homeowner.....not. Days, weeks, months...pass...no checky.


----------



## tree MDS

Cool pic! Was that you as a boy?


----------



## treevet

No last week.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> The Giant does everything the mini skid does, picks up twice as much higher for loading, without the lawn damage.
> We are looking to get one for those reasons and keep the sk850 for the slob jobs where lawn damage is not a concern or tight fits won’t allow the Giant to get in.



I see the Brothers bought the ages 6 - 12 version.


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


>



That reminds me. God bless this great country and those who have fought to preserve the many freedoms we enjoy daily!!


----------



## tree MDS

Haha. MDS on right. Pic taken last month, for the record. Lol


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Tree service costs should start at over $100. per hour. Mechanics make more than that. And that should include pre job planning/pricing and after work costs such as travel home and disposing of all or some of the material in your truck/s and lot from their job imo. Of course you should be an upper tier performer so far as knowledge, ability to complete the work and involved in that...be equipped to complete the work as quickly as any other top tier company could do it.
> 
> Forums tend to lead all posting to feel parity is the same with everyone on them but some have way more knowledge, skills, equipment, etc. than others and naturally someone taking (if it were possible to compare on a forum) down the exact same tree as others may actually be WORTH more than someone else removing the exact tree imo for among other things than ...peace of mind in hiring them, status in using them, reputation, experience, certifications....etc etc.....imo.


Tree prices are based per job. If it’s $2400 tree it’s a $2400 tree. Can’t charge more because you have new equipment or pay an accountant. You simply won’t get the job. You can have all the fancy equipment you want and then somebody comes in with a crane and does the whole tree before noon and for 2/3 your price.


----------



## capetrees

@ 8 years old


----------



## Jed1124

bck said:


> Tree prices are based per job. If it’s $2400 tree it’s a $2400 tree. Can’t charge more because you have new equipment or pay an accountant. You simply won’t get the job. You can have all the fancy equipment you want and then somebody comes in with a crane and does the whole tree before noon and for 2/3 your price.


Anybody who uses a crane and does a job for 2/3 the price of someone doing a removal “old school” is out of their mind.
Cranes cost money, make the job safer and more efficient, and generally the end result is less impact on the property.
They add value to an estimate, they don’t take it away, and anyone selling crane work cheaper is giving money away.
A $2400 tree can quickly become a $3500 tree with little or no impact to the property. You just need to know how to sell it.


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> I see the Brothers bought the ages 6 - 12 version.


I thought they got an 850. Handy little machine, but they are no Giant.


----------



## bck

Jed1124 said:


> Anybody who uses a crane and does a job for 2/3 the price of someone doing a removal “old school” is out of their mind.
> Cranes cost money, make the job safer and more efficient, and generally the end result is less impact on the property.
> They add value to an estimate, they don’t take it away, and anyone selling crane work cheaper is giving money away.
> A $2400 tree can quickly become a $3500 tree with little or no impact to the property. You just need to know how to sell it.


Yes and no. I totally agree sort of. You can get a good used 25-30 ton crane for $100k. A new bucket is almost $200k (there are no good used buckets out there). With the crane you can bang out two jobs a day. $5k a day, low end. And you only need to do that 3-4 days a week.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> I thought they got an 850. Handy little machine, but they are no Giant.


 No, they’ve had what looks like a baby version of mine for a couple few months now. It’s actually pretty cute! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Anybody who uses a crane and does a job for 2/3 the price of someone doing a removal “old school” is out of their mind.
> Cranes cost money, make the job safer and more efficient, and generally the end result is less impact on the property.
> They add value to an estimate, they don’t take it away, and anyone selling crane work cheaper is giving money away.
> A $2400 tree can quickly become a $3500 tree with little or no impact to the property. You just need to know how to sell it.



I think there’s a lot of crane work getting low balled in our area these days. I generally agree with what you’re saying though. At least that’s the way it should be..


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Yes and no. I totally agree sort of. You can get a good used 25-30 ton crane for $100k. A new bucket is almost $200k (there are no good used buckets out there). With the crane you can bang out two jobs a day. $5k a day, low end. And you only need to do that 3-4 days a week.



A knuckleboom would be the cats ass imo. I’ve wanted one as my final piece ever since I saw allmark and Mike poors vids over a decade ago.

Stick cranes are nice, but too employee reliant (imo). I like the idea of a remote control around my neck lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Then, since I’m dreaming, I guess I could pay someone to fix my old man’s car up to match the kenworth lol.


----------



## treevet

Casadei green.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> A knuckleboom would be the cats ass imo. I’ve wanted one as my final piece ever since I saw allmark and Mike poors vids over a decade ago.
> 
> Stick cranes are nice, but too employee reliant (imo). I like the idea of a remote control around my neck lol.





tree MDS said:


> A knuckleboom would be the cats ass imo. I’ve wanted one as my final piece ever since I saw allmark and Mike poors vids over a decade ago.
> 
> Stick cranes are nice, but too employee reliant (imo). I like the idea of a remote control around my neck lol.


Big bucks and you have to buy the biggest one you can get. A truck like that is going to cost over $10k / month.


----------



## treevet

plus a load line is more versatile


----------



## mehmetk

bck said:


> Big bucks and you have to buy the biggest one you can get. A truck like that is going to cost over $10k / month.


Let's spend carefully, friends. Saving is important


----------



## treevet

Simple fact that there just are some toys a small business with one crew cannot afford and not commit financial suicide.


----------



## Haplo




----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> View attachment 929365
> View attachment 929366


what size bar is on that 500? 28"?


----------



## bck

You dropped a tree in a wide open field? Congratulations


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Simple fact that there just are some toys a small business with one crew cannot afford and not commit financial suici





treevet said:


> Simple fact that there just are some toys a small business with one crew cannot afford and not commit financial suicide.


I don’t think a small company can afford much of anything nowadays


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> what size bar is on that 500? 28"?


36


----------



## Haplo

bck said:


> You dropped a tree in a wide open field? Congratulations


thats what I did today


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> thats what I did today


I did my tallest climb today


----------



## capetrees

Haplo said:


> View attachment 929365
> View attachment 929366


whats the rope for?


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> whats the rope for?


rope things if I had to guess


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> rope things if I had to guess


dafuq does that even mean?


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> dafuq does that even mean?


its a rope, what do you think he is doing with it? feeding squirrels? 

it is quite obvious that he is using it to pull the tree over, as he has a back cut made, wedges in, and saw out of the cut and he had tome to take pics


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> whats the rope for?


I really don't get what the wedges are for. Wedges= maybe it will go where you want it to. Rope= you WILL go where I want you to. Wedges are redundant.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Wedges are redundant.


answers your own question I think!


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I did my tallest climb today


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> I really don't get what the wedges are for. Wedges= maybe it will go where you want it to. Rope= you WILL go where I want you to. Wedges are redundant.



Even when you got a machine on the rope it’s nice to set your hinge and not have to tell the operator to inch back to keep the thing from sitting back on the bar. Just put a wedge in the back


----------



## capetrees

I understand the rope tied high to direct the tree. Do it all the time. But why is it tied to the base of the tree and run up the side of the tree like that?


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Even when you got a machine on the rope it’s nice to set your hinge and not have to tell the operator to inch back to keep the thing from sitting back on the bar. Just put a wedge in the back


If it sits back on the bar it may be about to snap off. The wedges can create a fulcrum that adds to that. 

I would never let an operator be in control of the pull over if there is stuff around it could hit should the operator fk up or pass out or whatever (get a cell call, be high...). I am gonna spring the tree forward with the pullover vehicle be it mini, truck (and lock it with em brake and in gear and chock)...and usually it will just go over from the tension of the bent tree. If questionable at all with back lean...I am gonna stress it AND put a come a long on it after setting the pullover vehicle, chock it and lock the emergency and put it in gear and turn it off. Sometimes I will set 2 pullover ropes and come alongs and go back and forth on them gaining more on each cranking. No hurry and keep holding wood.


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> I understand the rope tied high to direct the tree. Do it all the time. But why is it tied to the base of the tree and run up the side of the tree like that?


Because he set it with a big shot...thro line. No need for a climb when done this way.


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> I understand the rope tied high to direct the tree. Do it all the time. But why is it tied to the base of the tree and run up the side of the tree like that?


my understanding is it helps stop it from a barberchair, since as you pull it squeeze's the tree


----------



## Rabid K9

capetrees said:


> I understand the rope tied high to direct the tree. Do it all the time. But why is it tied to the base of the tree and run up the side of the tree like that?



Load transfer.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> No last week.



See. You do have a sense of humour!!


----------



## Rabid K9

Had a fun job last two days, two solid Tasmanian bluegums (32-35m, 900-1m DBH) wedged between elaborate house, elaborate gardens, high fence & riparian reserve. Their tight position made the size seem relatively larger

Aside from the budget, no way in for a half decent size crane, let alone a monster that would have been needed to reach the trees (struggled to get trucks down battle-axe driveway & sloping, wet turning circle) & not quite enough clearance to zipline over house, so it was 'old school' rigging, swinging big tops, bombing heavy blocks, lots of air, having the birds flying underneath, all into a two metre by six metre 'hole'. Of course the Vermeer was invaluable lifting everything out through tight access, even used some ply & conveyor matting to pad the concrete car parking strips we had to cross (which almost never do in this region). Clean wood & new chains on a few of the saws, along with light winds made for some sawdust spraying fun.

Lady was one of those 'testers', had rescheduled job twice already, she just 'had' to be there, couldn't ruffle a leaf while working, watched us like a hawk the whole time, rushed out to see what we'd broken each sometime big hit the ground, then was disappointed. She started on us first thing when positioning gear yesterday morning, trying to tell us how to drive the trucks, plan for the job etc. Being Monday morning, my patience lasted five minutes, until I politely asked her to step back let us do our job, we have a plan, we are more than proficient, let us get to work....

Because of the proximity to house & design of house, we had pretty much send blocks past their living room window & horizon pool, took some gratification when dropped the first big log straight onto a big bed log, which caused someone inside to leviate vertically the other way past the window.

But was more satisfying, when she begrudgingly came out towards end of first day & said 'I cannot believe how much you guys have got done in a day, the last guys we used had six guys cutting the tree into tiny bits & carrying it out, took them two days to do one tree, broke more things & cost more....and that cute little machine is just amazing how much power it has". Should have put more sauce on the quote was my though.

Meanwhile on the adjoining vacant block, another crew was working today, six guys felling a few trees, cutting them into tiny bits & stacking a burn pile because too slippery for a small truck to get out of with chipper. Not a machine or decent sized truck in site....

Could see there guys working there were buggered & moving like molasses by 1000. Don't now how established businesses still do it so labour intensively....


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> View attachment 929392


looks like my mossberg

also, that climb was 75ft, not much to brag about but its a start


----------



## capetrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Load transfer.


What?

Tie the rope to the base of the tree and then, I assume, run the rope up to the top of the tree and down to pull the loose end and that somehow transfers the load?


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> What?
> 
> Tie the rope to the base of the tree and then, I assume, run the rope up to the top of the tree and down to pull the loose end and that somehow transfers the load?


In reality it actually stresses DOWN and out so a tie off in the top would be superior...but it works ...and no need to climb to install a pull rope...that is the benefit...not somehow stopping a barberchair mentioned by the youngster.  


capetrees said:


> What?
> 
> Tie the rope to the base of the tree and then, I assume, run the rope up to the top of the tree and down to pull the loose end and that somehow transfers the load?


love your avatar of My President.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> not somehow stopping a barberchair mentioned by the youngster.


actually, your wrong

it cinches around the ass end of the log, when your pulling with a machine this is important, so if it spilts its contained


----------



## treevet

wrong by the adolescent ^


----------



## treevet

Generally a running bowline is tied at the base. That won't contain anything.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> That won't contain anything.


unless of course, its being pulled tight, ya know, like it is when your pulling the tree over


----------



## gorman

ZinTrees said:


> actually, your wrong
> 
> it cinches around the ass end of the log, when your pulling with a machine this is important, so if it spilts its contained



That’s not gonna stop it. Try that on a leaning ash and see how that works out. Just stay to the side.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> unless of course, its being pulled tight, ya know, like it is when your pulling the tree over


but it is not gonna STAY tight when a barber chair explodes....is it dummy? It's a slip knot.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> That’s not gonna stop it. Try that on a leaning ash and see how that works out. Just stay to the side.


I have created barberchairs on purpose so you can take more time to examine. Fun but hairy.


----------



## treevet

2 experienced tree guys arguing with a 15 year old who thinks he knows it all already


----------



## capetrees

Knowing a tree's going to barberchair, the only thing I would think that would contain it would be a hardened heavy chain, 5/8" or better, not a simple bull rope.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> 2 experienced tree guys arguing with a 15 year old who thinks he knows it all already


well come on, he's been up 75' in a tree so ......


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> well come on, he's been up 75' in a tree so ......


I hung out with a pro once dont forget that


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> I hung out with a pro once dont forget that


once?

we can tell


----------



## capetrees

and don't get confused. I"m far from a "pro" but I've learned a lot over the past 35 years and I'm still learning.


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> once?
> 
> we can tell


well twice, second time was welding up bumper mounts for his truck (he ripped the old bumper off pulling a crane out of mud)



and honestly, I could not care less what anyone thinks about me, or my climbing, yall can ***** all you want IDC


----------



## ZinTrees

anyone see what happened over at eastside treeworks?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> If it sits back on the bar it may be about to snap off. The wedges can create a fulcrum that adds to that.
> 
> I would never let an operator be in control of the pull over if there is stuff around it could hit should the operator fk up or pass out or whatever (get a cell call, be high...). I am gonna spring the tree forward with the pullover vehicle be it mini, truck (and lock it with em brake and in gear and chock)...and usually it will just go over from the tension of the bent tree. If questionable at all with back lean...I am gonna stress it AND put a come a long on it after setting the pullover vehicle, chock it and lock the emergency and put it in gear and turn it off. Sometimes I will set 2 pullover ropes and come alongs and go back and forth on them gaining more on each cranking. No hurry and keep holding wood.


 
Tractor winch and 3/4” bull rope.


----------



## tree MDS

And you can get a knuckleboom with a winch on it too. Palfinger has like a switchblade winch spool that automatically folds of the side, I was looking at a vid last weekend. Pretty neat.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> And you can get a knuckleboom with a winch on it too. Palfinger has like a switchblade winch spool that automatically folds of the side, I was looking at a vid last weekend. Pretty neat.


I love this idea


----------



## treevet




----------



## ZinTrees

truck frame looks salvageable, everything above it is trash tho


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I hung out with a pro once dont forget that


You probably have experience that totals less than 20 hours in your lifetime. I likely have as much or more full time professional tree experience than anyone on the face of the earth....and you have no problem telling me I am wrong. This is why there is a 101 section.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> and you have no problem telling me I am wrong.


if your wrong you are wrong, get over it


----------



## treevet

You should go post in the 101 beginner section and come back in a few years.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You probably have experience that totals less than 20 hours in your lifetime. I likely have as much or more full time professional tree experience than anyone on the face of the earth....and you have no problem telling me I am wrong. This is why there is a 101 section.



Lol


----------



## treevet

your boy lol


----------



## tree MDS

Noo, no, no. You’re the one I see doing all the mentoring. Hahaha.

Cape just has the hate. Lol


----------



## treevet

Didn't witness it but likely there was some reason for "the hate".


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Noo, no, no. You’re the one I see doing all the mentoring. Hahaha.
> 
> ps...I try to be a good citizen ...but sometimes it just don't work out. (lol?)


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> 2 experienced tree guys arguing with a 15 year old who thinks he knows it all already


You just figuring that out? But you guy's like it, so why not get rid of the 101 forum and have everyone here?
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> You just figuring that out? But you guy's like it, so why not get rid of the 101 forum and have everyone here?
> Jeff



I don’t know who’s getting softer, vetty or that 15 year old punk lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> You probably have experience that totals less than 20 hours in your lifetime. I likely have as much or more full time professional tree experience than anyone on the face of the earth....and you have no problem telling me I am wrong. This is why there is a 101 section.


I suggest a forum for those of us with many years in the biz because this forum is now a joke.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## tree MDS

Is like a broke back train wreck. The MDS can hardly look anymore lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> 15 year old punk


oh no, im so offended, what ever shall I do?


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> oh no, im so offended, what ever shall I do?



Haha. You could go **** yourself, I suppose. I really don’t care anymore. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> oh no, im so offended, what ever shall I do?


It would be easy to ostracize him. Just don't respond to any of his comments. He no longer exists to me. And MDS went to Broke Back Mountain?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Just don't respond to any of his comments. He no longer exists to me


just by saying this you already failed lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> It would be easy to ostracize him. Just don't respond to any of his comments. He no longer exists to me. And MDS went to Broke Back Mountain?


I am game, if you guys are serious, just saying. I don't respond to him, now see who does.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> It would be easy to ostracize him. Just don't respond to any of his comments. He no longer exists to me. And MDS went to Broke Back Mountain?



No. You and your mini vettty protege did.


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, so we just don’t respond anymore, is that the thing??


----------



## ZinTrees

I guess so

also, get rid of that "daddy" thing under your username, its 12 year old cringe bud


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I guess so
> 
> also, get rid of that "daddy" thing under your username, its 12 year old cringe bud



Well, we didn’t used to allow 12 year old girls to the forum. We’re a bunch of hard core, seasoned old treeguys. I guess maybe you missed that part?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> we didn’t used to allow 12 year old girls to the forum.


I will let my sister know the rules changed


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I will let my sister know the rules changed



Mmm. I’m thinking that’s like code for you enacting your gay rights status. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

nope, not gay

you might be tho NGL


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> Didn't witness it but likely there was some reason for "the hate".


can't really describe it as hate as much as I would describe it as a mosquito buzzing around looking for attention. Talks the talk biut then backs it up by telling us he climbed a tree once or posting crap as if he's in the know. 

15

I'd love to see this kid in action. Climbed a tree up to 75'? I was doing that at 10 with a bunch of friends that used to race each other to the top of the tree. Free climbing, no ropes, harnesses, straps, parents. nothing.

climbed 75'. with a running saw? topped the tree? rigged it down? 

go to bed kid. you have school in the morning.


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> go to bed kid. you have school in the morning.


I got another removal in the morning lmao


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


>



YIKES

Based on the comments those are the Guilty of Treeson guys from youtube.

I've probably done 40-50 crane jobs in my life, much less than some of you guys. I can't imagine what it would be like to tip one over...Horrible... We have one with a quite a long reach coming up. We COULD do it with a 55 ton we usually use but it would be iffy. We priced it high enough for their 115 ton, which will be the largest crane I've ever used. 

Today we transplanted a cherry tree at the Bath National Cemetery. The guys love making prevailing wages.


----------



## ZinTrees

mikewhite85 said:


> Based on the comments those are the Guilty of Treeson guys from youtube.


they are, just heard about the incident this morning


----------



## tree MDS

….


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> your boy lol View attachment 929522


You just a boy. You ought not not talk like that. Hhhmmm….


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Okay, so we just don’t respond anymore, is that the thing??


correct


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> correct


To what?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> To what?


correct to you guys not responding to me

thanks in advance for shutting up 
Zinny


----------



## treevet

Rain in the Nati today.


----------



## ZinTrees

I get why your always so grumpy, you live in ohio, I feel bad for anyone that lives there


----------



## tree MDS

Little poolside/lakeside work. How we roll, baby!!


----------



## ZinTrees

50ft leaner hickory over a house, got half the removal done in three and a half hours with a handsaw and one groundie, im going to get a tophandle later today to finish the job, there is some big stuff up top thats not handsaw work lol

we speedlined everything except one of the 5 tops, worked decent enough to not hit the house with stuff


----------



## Jester3775

ZinTrees said:


> 50ft leaner hickory over a house, got half the removal done in three and a half hours with a handsaw and one groundie, im going to get a tophandle later today to finish the job, there is some big stuff up top thats not handsaw work lol
> 
> we speedlined everything except one of the 5 tops, worked decent enough to not hit the house with stuff
> 
> View attachment 929772
> View attachment 929773
> View attachment 929774


Place looks like quite the rathole !


----------



## ZinTrees

Jester3775 said:


> Place looks like quite the rathole !


it is, REAL pain for my groundie (dad) having to crawl over all the crap, the dude figured it was a great time to move a large pile of wood and trash right into my dropzone right before I showed up


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Little poolside/lakeside work. How we roll, baby!!
> View attachment 929756
> View attachment 929757
> View attachment 929758
> View attachment 929759
> View attachment 929760
> View attachment 929761


Do you think maybe if you totaled up all the plywood layin', track machine being delivered to site, creeping off trailer, creeping around house, setting it up, taking it down, creeping back around house, creeping on trailer, being transported to shop...a guy with a wraptor would have topped and removed that tree maybe 3 or 4 times in that amount of time? Just a question...don't go getting all pi$$y and throwing insults all over.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Do you think maybe if you totaled up all the plywood layin', track machine being delivered to site, creeping off trailer, creeping around house, setting it up, taking it down, creeping back around house, creeping on trailer, being transported to shop...a guy with a wraptor would have topped and removed that tree maybe 3 or 4 times in that amount of time? Just a question...don't go getting all pi$$y and throwing insults all over.


dont even need a wraptor, I could have put a saddle and spurs on and had the top out before he even got that piece of junk un chained and had plywood down


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## treevet

there's a fkn mosquito in the room


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Do you think maybe if you totaled up all the plywood layin', track machine being delivered to site, creeping off trailer, creeping around house, setting it up, taking it down, creeping back around house, creeping on trailer, being transported to shop...a guy with a wraptor would have topped and removed that tree maybe 3 or 4 times in that amount of time? Just a question...don't go getting all pi$$y and throwing insults all over.



I dunno. We made good money on it (dead ash, not sure how your old bag of bones could’ve rigged the limbs/leads down with all that underneath. Zip line? Still going to take forever - and be dangerous. Then have to rig the wood manually. I don’t see things adding up the same way you do.

Plus two other guys looked at it and didn’t want to touch it (dead ash), one actually referred me. So I dunno, Dave.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Zip line?


we are gonna find out @treevet has a helicopter with a skidding winch on it, easy money lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I dunno. We made good money on it (dead ash, not sure how your old bag of bones could’ve rigged the limbs/leads down with all that underneath. Zip line? Still going to take forever - and be dangerous. Then have to rig the wood manually. I don’t see things adding up the same way you do.
> 
> Plus two other guys looked at it and didn’t want to touch it (dead ash), one actually referred me. So I dunno, Dave.


Me at about your age...same bag, same bones...same muscles...just a little seasoned.


----------



## tree MDS

LOL. You really zeroed in on that bag of bones comment.

I’m not even gonna talk about the shorts!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Me at about your age...same bag, same bones...same muscles...just a little seasoned.
> 
> View attachment 929856



I bet you kicked some ass though!!


----------



## tree MDS

Behind another house doing spider lift work again today. Had the bucket waiting out front for the next tree. Ahh, to be the MDS! Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Cherry we transplanted the other day. We did everything according to my ANSI 300 BMP book but it did get pretty wilty by the end of the day. It was hotter than anticipated. 

What's funny is we made more transplanting this tree than today's basswood and hickory removals. It was for a National Cemetery and required prevailing wages and lots of red tape. I told them it would be much cheaper just to remove and replant but they opted for the transplanting.


----------



## treevet

I got into planting/transplanting large trees maybe 10 years ago for a few years that would tip over a good size Bobcat. Thought it to be a good niche job no one else would do. used the crane with a canvas apparatus. Used the big stumper to dig the hole which made very nice back fill soil. VERY profitable...until one died. Some were more sensitive to this than others. Replacement shot the job to hell. Autumn blaze (Silver maple cultivar) always made it. We would NEVER do it in this hot weather


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Do you think maybe if you totaled up all the plywood layin', track machine being delivered to site, creeping off trailer, creeping around house, setting it up, taking it down, creeping back around house, creeping on trailer, being transported to shop...a guy with a wraptor would have topped and removed that tree maybe 3 or 4 times in that amount of time? Just a question...don't go getting all pi$$y and throwing insults all





tree MDS said:


> I dunno. We made good money on it (dead ash, not sure how your old bag of bones could’ve rigged the limbs/leads down with all that underneath. Zip line? Still going to take forever - and be dangerous. Then have to rig the wood manually. I don’t see things adding up the same way you do.
> 
> Plus two other guys looked at it and didn’t want to touch it (dead ash), one actually referred me. So I dunno, Dave.


Those are the jobs you want. Nothing crazy just a pain in the ass if you don’t have the right equipment.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Those are the jobs you want. Nothing crazy just a pain in the ass if you don’t have the right equipment.



I dunno, I’m sure Fabio there could’ve rigged it down quicker and without all the plyboard. LOL


----------



## treevet

Would LOVE to see a VIDEO of the whole plyboard fiasco and snail speed movements on ground and in the air of that td. Bet I'd be home in the a/c climbing it while The tree MESS and his crew of splinter handed abused groundies stumble/fumble through this easy job. just sayin....and I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## treevet

Wonder what a sheet of 3/4 plywood that dries out in a couple of weeks and becomes like a big sponge weighs when it gets wet? 80 lbs? ...a hundred?.... Slave driver?

And wonder where that kid (Zin or something like that) went that the Tree MESS seemed to sponsor ("I REALLY like having him around")? You weren't "touching" that kid ...were you?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> And wonder where that kid (Zin or something like that) went that the Tree MESS seemed to sponsor ("I REALLY like having him around")? You weren't "touching" that kid ...were you?


im actually nice and knowledgeable until your a dickhead about something, or say **** about my skills and ability which you have no ****ing clue

be a **** dont expect me to play nice


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> dont even need a wraptor, I could have put a saddle and spurs on and had the top out before he even got that piece of junk un chained and had plywood down



By golly is life going to fog your glasses....


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Wonder what a sheet of 3/4 plywood that dries out in a couple of weeks and becomes like a big sponge weighs when it gets wet? 80 lbs? ...a hundred?.... Slave driver?
> 
> And wonder where that kid (Zin or something like that) went that the Tree MESS seemed to sponsor ("I REALLY like having him around")? You weren't "touching" that kid ...were you?



Lol. Sounds like you never used plywood a day in your life. Didn’t you just get the 12 used mats from the rental place a year or two ago? What did you do before that? Every takedown was a “craner”? I doubt it. Sounds like there have been a lot of hacked up lawn jobs in your infinite experience LOL. Just sayin.

Man, I climbed everything back in the day… forever! Never turned a tree down. Huge oaks, whatever. I always thought the manual takedown was the ultimate show of a tree man’s abilities. Hardly ever needed a faggot crane. Nowadays all these pansies think they’re hero’s because Bartlett taught them how to put a ****ing sling on a tree and hope for the best. Jesus….


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Sounds like you never used plywood a day in your life. Didn’t you just get the 12 used mats from the rental place a year or two ago? What did you do before that? Every takedown was a “craner”? I doubt it. Sounds like there have been a lot of hacked up lawn jobs in your infinite experience LOL. Just sayin.
> 
> Man, I climbed everything back in the day… forever! Never turned a tree down. Huge oaks, whatever. I always thought the manual takedown was the ultimate show of a tree man’s abilities. Hardly ever needed a faggot crane. Nowadays all these pansies think they’re hero’s because Bartlett taught them how to put a ****ing sling on a tree and hope for the best. Jesus….


you ignored this part..."And wonder where that kid (Zin or something like that) went that the Tree MESS seemed to sponsor ("I REALLY like having him around")? You weren't "touching" that kid ...were you?"

Please tell me this is NOT how the tree MDS rolls. Please.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you ignored this part..."And wonder where that kid (Zin or something like that) went that the Tree MESS seemed to sponsor ("I REALLY like having him around")? You weren't "touching" that kid ...were you?"
> 
> Please tell me this is NOT how the tree MDS rolls. Please.



Lol,, what’re you talking about, you old creeper?


----------



## ZinTrees

meh


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Do you think maybe if you totaled up all the plywood layin', track machine being delivered to site, creeping off trailer, creeping around house, setting it up, taking it down, creeping back around house, creeping on trailer, being transported to shop...a guy with a wraptor would have topped and removed that tree maybe 3 or 4 times in that amount of time? Just a question...don't go getting all pi$$y and throwing insults all over.



We are performing European style, progressive, safe tree work here, Fabio. This is not like New Jersey or wherever you’re from. We’re not climbing long dead ash trees with the bark falling off in sheets. All your cute little jokes aside, I’ve seen people close to me get hurt. Nobody is climbing any dead trees here unless it’s me. And thankfully I don’t have to do that anymore. I have found a better way. So I’m sorry you missed out on being proficient with the spider lifts and using ground protection, etc., but tough **** lol. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

And btw, team MDS says **** you, from the home base.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Me at about your age...same bag, same bones...same muscles...just a little seasoned.
> 
> View attachment 929856



Lol. 
Talk about a scene from Brokeback…..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> We are performing European style, progressive, safe tree work here, Fabio. This is not like New Jersey or wherever you’re from. We’re not climbing long dead ash trees with the bark falling off in sheets. All your cute little jokes aside, I’ve seen people close to me get hurt. Nobody is climbing any dead trees here unless it’s me. And thankfully I don’t have to do that anymore. I have found a better way. So I’m sorry you missed out on being proficient with the spider lifts and using ground protection, etc., but tough **** lol. Just saying.


 uhhhh (deep self important voice) uhh we here at Quesadilla Tree Garbage Removal Company perform EUROPEAN STYLE PROGRESSIVE...blahbiddy blah, blah blah....


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol.
> Talk about a scene from Brokeback…..


really getting under your skin aren't I? Great...but me thinks you are back on the happy (and insecure) juice again. Watch out for them darn repossessors boy, they eat people like you up.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> And btw, team MDS says **** you, from the home base.View attachment 930056


No lot, no crane...no game.


----------



## treevet

__





Spotted Lanternfly infestation found in Ohio at 3 different locations. What can you do? SCOUT!


Spotted Lanternfly Lycorma delicatula infestation have been confirmed in 3 different locations in Ohio. Ohio Department of Agriculture confirmed an active infestation in Mingo Junction in southeast Ohio and two separate infestations in Cuyahoga County. What can you do? SCOUT!




bygl.osu.edu


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> you ignored this part..."And wonder where that kid (Zin or something like that) went that the Tree MESS seemed to sponsor ("I REALLY like having him around")? You weren't "touching" that kid ...were you?"


That's funny. I don't "roll" that way either but the kid is kinda cute...just sayin.


----------



## ZinTrees

mckeetree said:


> but the kid is kinda cute


thanks, but no homo


----------



## jefflovstrom

Will there be a forum for us real tree guys or is this it? I don't want to play in the kiddie room like some of you. 
Jeff
It was a beautiful Saturday!,


----------



## mckeetree

ZinTrees said:


> thanks, but no homo


I didn't say you were and I'm not either...far from it. I just said you were kinda cute. Just an observance from an old man with grand kids your age.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I didn't say you were and I'm not either...far from it. I just said you were kinda cute. Just an observance from an old man with grand kids your age.


That is why us real tree guys that have been in the biz for decades and even have grand kids should have a room that the kiddies and newbies can not come in and spit their ignorant self worth. Just saying. They can ask and post questions in the 101 unless this in the 101 has combined with this room. If that is the case, get rid of 101 and bring a room with a password protected room for us, you know who you are, 
Jeff


----------



## Rabid K9

Just a suggestion, but happy to lose the petty bickering & actually focus on some real tree stuff.

Not everyone does the job the same way, or with the same equipment, there can be more than one ‘right’ way.

And Zin, have had more girlfriends than you’ve had breakfasts, but ‘homo’ ceased to be an insult decades ago in the modern world.

You learn a lot more being less of a warthog….


----------



## tree MDS

Dave likes petty bickering and arguing (like arguing about climbing stone dead, wavering ash trees vs modern technology). I am only giving him what he wants lol.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> That is why us real tree guys that have been in the biz for decades and even have grand kids should have a room that the kiddies and newbies can not come in and spit their ignorant self worth. Just saying. They can ask and post questions in the 101 unless this in the 101 has combined with this room. If that is the case, get rid of 101 and bring a room with a password protected room for us, you know who you are,
> Jeff



If you haven’t noticed, I’ve been doing exactly as instructed, oh Viking foreman. I don’t find it hard to ignore him at all. Just saying.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Dave likes petty bickering and arguing (like arguing about climbing stone dead, wavering ash trees vs modern technology). I am only giving him what he wants lol.


What you’re doing isn’t anything new, idk why Dave gets so riled up about it. Maybe it’s not having a crane. Maybe it’s all the plywood and roping down all the wood, but that’s what sets you apart. Definitely not gonna get a complaint about that from a customer. You’re gonna slay dead ash for years with that lift.

We’re past the dead ash phase here in Ohio and the guys with tracked lifts kicked ass. It’s the best way to get these really dead trees down efficiently and safely. I would have turned down tons of jobs if I hadn’t been able to rent Grace Tree’s Omme. He was cutting edge around here, first guy I knew with a mini skid and first guy with a large tracked lift. Now it’s all about the treemek and merlo’s and sennebogen’s.


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Will there be a forum for us real tree guys or is this it? I don't want to play in the kiddie room like some of you.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful Saturday!,


maybe, if once in a while, you offer some insight or direction on how to do something as opposed to a constant looking for a place to spill your knowledge over all of us while complaining that nobody is worthy of your knowledge, the site a nd a thread my be productive for you.

All I know about you after how many years is that you used to climb trees and now your a glorified groundie giving others direction and occasionally giving them a citation for leaving a hitch pin on the ground.


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> What you’re doing isn’t anything new, idk why Dave gets so riled up about it. Maybe it’s not having a crane. Maybe it’s all the plywood and roping down all the wood, but that’s what sets you apart. Definitely not gonna get a complaint about that from a customer. You’re gonna slay dead ash for years with that lift.
> 
> We’re past the dead ash phase here in Ohio and the guys with tracked lifts kicked ass. It’s the best way to get these really dead trees down efficiently and safely. I would have turned down tons of jobs if I hadn’t been able to rent Grace Tree’s Omme. He was cutting edge around here, first guy I knew with a mini skid and first guy with a large tracked lift. Now it’s all about the treemek and merlo’s and sennebogen’s.



How many people you know with merlos? Only one I’ve seen is owned by Reon rounds


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> What you’re doing isn’t anything new, idk why Dave gets so riled up about it. Maybe it’s not having a crane. Maybe it’s all the plywood and roping down all the wood, but that’s what sets you apart. Definitely not gonna get a complaint about that from a customer. You’re gonna slay dead ash for years with that lift.
> 
> We’re past the dead ash phase here in Ohio and the guys with tracked lifts kicked ass. It’s the best way to get these really dead trees down efficiently and safely. I would have turned down tons of jobs if I hadn’t been able to rent Grace Tree’s Omme. He was cutting edge around here, first guy I knew with a mini skid and first guy with a large tracked lift. Now it’s all about the treemek and merlo’s and sennebogen’s.



I think Dave’s Irish. Maybe he’s trying to compensate for something… or the lack of. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> How many people you know with merlos? Only one I’ve seen is owned by Reon rounds



What is a merlo? I thought that was a type of wine?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I think Dave’s Irish. Maybe he’s trying to compensate for something… or the lack of. Lol


isnt Ireland where guys wear skirts but call them kilts so its not weird? 
explains allot about dave


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> What is a merlo? I thought that was a type of wine?



It’s a telehandler make. You can get them with grapple saws in the head. Pretty cool. Also, I think you can drive them on the road. Maybe I’m wrong about that last part.


----------



## Rabid K9

gorman said:


> It’s a telehandler make. You can get them with grapple saws in the head. Pretty cool. Also, I think you can drive them on the road. Maybe I’m wrong about that last part.



They are damn handy & like many handy things, bloody expensive.

Quite a few large scale farmers roll them in my area, hired them occasionally for lifting large logs, making huge burn piles etc. Also used one for dragging my chipper out of a boggy paddock. Had to drive in reverse while extending boom, then retract boom to drag chipper, 5 or 6m at a time, for 800m!! Not many other tools close by could have used to get the chipper out of that situation.

Road licensable & handle better than your average Isuzu truck, about the same top speed as well.


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> How many people you know with merlos? Only one I’ve seen is owned by Reon rounds


I don’t even think he owns that one. Russell Tree in Columbus has had one for couple years. Sennebogen is pretty similar, there is a company by me with one of those. Another guy is about to get his new treemek, largest one ever made for tree work, right at million dollars.


----------



## epicklein22

People generally look down upon Ohio as a rust belt state with not much going on, but we have some of the most cutting edge companies in the US. All the Palfinger Treemek’s are made in Ohio too.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> have had more girlfriends than you’ve had breakfasts


not something to brag about, maybe try keeping one for more than a day


----------



## bck

epicklein22 said:


> What you’re doing isn’t anything new, idk why Dave gets so riled up about it. Maybe it’s not having a crane. Maybe it’s all the plywood and roping down all the wood, but that’s what sets you apart. Definitely not gonna get a complaint about that from a customer. You’re gonna slay dead ash for years with that lift.
> 
> We’re past the dead ash phase here in Ohio and the guys with tracked lifts kicked ass. It’s the best way to get these really dead trees down efficiently and safely. I would have turned down tons of jobs if I hadn’t been able to rent Grace Tree’s Omme. He was cutting edge around here, first guy I knew with a mini skid and first guy with a large tracked lift. Now it’s all about the treemek and merlo’s and sennebogen’s.


What’s like life after ash trees? We’re wrapping it up in southwest CT. I think this will be the last full year of ash trees. Everyone wants them gone now before the winter.


----------



## bck

bck said:


> What’s like life after ash trees? We’re wrapping it up in southwest CT. I think this will be the last full year of ash trees. Everyone wants them gone now before the winter.


I’ve definitely done alright with the ash trees but should have some way better. Just too many illegals (thousands of them) in my area running around with an old chipper and unlimited cheap labor.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> What’s like life after ash trees? We’re wrapping it up in southwest CT. I think this will be the last full year of ash trees. Everyone wants them gone now before the winter.



It’s gonna be like the 80’s again. Only better. ***** galore and all the pure pink Peruvian you can possibly handle!


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> What’s like life after ash trees? We’re wrapping it up in southwest CT. I think this will be the last full year of ash trees. Everyone wants them gone now before the winter.


Unless you are a huge td company with mass equipment and employees and you are only a tiny one crew gig, you will have to become an arborist again (if you ever were one). If you over equipped yourself for the tree killing worms then you will add to the flooded market of shiny toys. But some never were an arborist and are only one trick ponies and all they can do is post picts  of financed equipment (no crane or mini )...over...and over...and over...and over...again...and again...ad nauseum.  one of which is a giant lawn ornament lol.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> It’s gonna be like the 80’s again. Only better. ***** galore and all the pure pink Peruvian you can possibly handle!


Great  I thought my party days were over.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> I’ve definitely done alright with the ash trees but should have some way better. Just too many illegals (thousands of them) in my area running around with an old chipper and unlimited cheap labor.


I am just curious...you have averaged 12 or 13 posts over the last 10 years which is ONE post per month. What brings on a post. Just curious.


----------



## treevet

damn! now that is TWO posts. Do you make yourself skip a month til the next one.?


----------



## treevet

I still say you gotta be one particularly dumb fuch to spend all that $ on equipment and not buy a crane. The fastest td/s are a lift and a crane. Could it be you are scared of not having the brains to set one up and operate it? Beyond your plywood dragging Employment Center help's capabilities to be involved. Asking for a friend.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Unless you are a huge td company with mass equipment and employees and you are only a tiny one crew gig, you will have to become an arborist again (if you ever were one). If you over equipped yourself for the tree killing worms then you will add to the flooded market of shiny toys. But some never were an arborist and are only one trick ponies and all they can do is post picts  of financed equipment (no crane or mini )...over...and over...and over...and over...again...and again...ad nauseum.  one of which is a giant lawn ornament





treevet said:


> I am just curious...you have averaged 12 or 13 posts over the last 10 years which is ONE post per month. What brings on a post. Just curious.


I like to follow this thread and others. It’s interesting to hear about other companies / equipment / day in and day out operations and market variables such as the ash trees. I’ve been in this biz for a while and have a long way to go. I don’t know it all and the more information I have the better.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> damn! now that is TWO posts. Do you make yourself skip a month til the next one.?


Now I’m up to three


----------



## treevet

I probably lost about 3,000 posts when I got banned for life by Darren a few years ago. Not likely I am gonna tell him he is Masterblaster's beyotch (edited) again so I should be golden. Also Butch is in the Big Chip Box in the sky now so....just sayin....


----------



## treevet

Knocked this 85, 90 foot black oak yesterday starting at noon and will finish tomorrow and cash in at 5 grand, chaching. No other bids even taken as I saved lady from the town charging her on another huge oak that fell into their street. Crane in street, no wires, boom 20' logs uncut. Leaving grindings.


----------



## treevet

Another day, another mansion worked on.


----------



## treevet

Some of you guys just criticize and never put up a picture or vid. You want to stay on MY thread you gotta make yourself worthwhile.


----------



## ZinTrees

not exactly today but close enough

my new saw
14" bar almost feels like too much with that brand new super grabby picco super chain but after a sharpen or two the rakers will be high enough


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Knocked this 85, 90 foot black oak yesterday starting at noon and will finish tomorrow and cash in at 5 grand, chaching. No other bids even taken as I saved lady from the town charging her on another huge oak that fell into their street. Crane in street, no wires, boom 20' logs uncut. Leaving grindings.



Slow down partner. Big rotted tree? Yes. But there are NO hazards anywhere un


treevet said:


> Knocked this 85, 90 foot black oak yesterday starting at noon and will finish tomorrow and cash in at 5 grand, chaching. No other bids even taken as I saved lady from the town charging her on another huge oak that fell into their street. Crane in street, no wires, boom 20' logs uncut. Leaving grindings.



slow down partner. Big rotted out tree? Yes. But there are NO hazards anywhere, unless I am missing something. Looks like a pretty easy tree all and all.


----------



## tree MDS

This morher****er doesn’t care much! Washed, greased and detailed the chipper today. I think it’s been a year or two since washing! Hard with a chipper though..You all know.


----------



## tree MDS

Imron paint option.

That paint shines (when washed) for ten years at least.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Slow down partner. Big rotted tree? Yes. But there are NO hazards anywhere un
> 
> slow down partner. Big rotted out tree? Yes. But there are NO hazards anywhere, unless I am missing something. Looks like a pretty easy tree all and all.


See that's what I mean. Never posts a pict of schit and right there to say "ooooow NO hazards....easy tree blah blah". Why tf you think she is paying $5k for it? My guess is you'd schit your panties on that take down being a "learner" and all. Let's see your gear, post up a pict of your work and a vid.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> post up a pict of your work and a vid.


I found a pic of him at work


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> See that's what I mean. Never posts a pict of schit and right there to say "ooooow NO hazards....easy tree blah blah". Why tf you think she is paying $5k for it? My guess is you'd schit your panties on that take down being a "learner" and all. Let's see your gear, post up a pict of your work and a vid.


Ok ok I’ll start documenting my weeks.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Slow down partner. Big rotted tree? Yes. But there are NO hazards anywhere un
> 
> slow down partner. Big rotted out tree? Yes. But there are NO hazards anywhere, unless I am missing something. Looks like a pretty easy tree all and all.



Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol.


Better get going son...bet you'all down to about 20% ash now...


----------



## treevet

20% ?.....ohhh nooooo


----------



## tree MDS

Another day, another mansion (and some plyboard)… well, the countries first law school, actually., but mansion like enough lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

"Dear Jesus, please help daddy to get Mr. Scuffles out of the tree. Amen" - My 4 year old, Ruby. 

This kitty was at the top of a Locust tree for the last 3 days. First I tried climbing but the cat was at the extreme top. I was about 10' below it until I chickened out and grabbed the bucket! I extended the boom fully and barely reached him...Also had some help from my little crew! Meeeoooowww


----------



## treevet

I have pulled out a number of cats out of trees...with gloves on of course. I once rescued a large macaw parrot from the top of a big oak inside the canopy as he was afraid to fly out as his wing span was so wide. He started to come to me and kept going away. Then the owner said he loved cocktail cherries so I said send me up a few and a pillow case. Bingo. She gave me a $100. bill and a big kiss. That was good money back in the 70's.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> I have pulled out a number of cats out of trees...with gloves on of course. I once rescued a large macaw parrot from the top of a big oak inside the canopy as he was afraid to fly out as his wing span was so wide. He started to come to me and kept going away. Then the owner said he loved cocktail cherries so I said send me up a few and a pillow case. Bingo. She gave me a $100. bill and a big kiss. That was good money back in the 70's.


$100? So you charged her?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I once rescued a pterodactyl from an ancient sequoia tree that was afraid to leave the tree because of all the lava from a volcano that engulfed the land around him. His wingspan was 3'feet so he had no room to spread his wings, I had to remove some large limbs for him to fly out of there. After the limbs fell, the flames grew higher and that was the boost he needed to get out of there. Luckily, I had time to untie and throw my lanyard around his feet and my friction saver around his neck. Soon he landed on a bald cypress on a far away land about 80 feet up. Being my lifeline was only 75 feet, I un-hooked my lanyard and repelled down on my taut-line with no stopper and dropped the last 5 feet. Soon after my friends Fred and Barney picked me up and took me home to Bedrock,,,ah, the good ole days!
Jeff It was a beautiful day!


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> $100? So you charged her?


didn't charge her anything dickwad. Said she gave it to me.. So many retards on here anymore it is embarassing.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> I once rescued a pterodactyl from an ancient sequoia tree that was afraid to leave the tree because of all the lava from a volcano that engulfed the land around him. His wingspan was 3'feet so he had no room to spread his wings, I had to remove some large limbs for him to fly out of there. After the limbs fell, the flames grew higher and that was the boost he needed to get out of there. Luckily, I had time to untie and throw my lanyard around his feet and my friction saver around his neck. Soon he landed on a bald cypress on a far away land about 80 feet up. Being my lifeline was only 75 feet, I un-hooked my lanyard and repelled down on my taut-line with no stopper and dropped the last 5 feet. Soon after my friends Fred and Barney picked me up and took me home to Bedrock,,,ah, the good ole days!
> Jeff It was a beautiful day!


That is what I meant above. I guess this all happened in the 3 or 4 years you actually did tree work before becoming a gay ride around armchair arborist. You actually took time out of your life to write that immature retard schit? Hardly worth posting anything on here anymore. That Zin kid sounds like a Rhodes Scholar compared to you 2. Bunch of embarrassing retards all led by "Daddy" retard.


----------



## jefflovstrom

At least Butch had a private room that required a password, the elders, I think.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

You old braggart, I climbed 26 years and moved to management, much smarter than chasing around mom and pop for a check. I got my certs up to date and and don't need to brag like you, always trying to prove you ain't an old man,,
Go to bed, you are up too late,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

And this is what this forum has become because of you,,


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Another day, another mansion (and some plyboard)… well, the countries first law school, actually., but mansion like enough lol.
> View attachment 930539
> View attachment 930540


If we are working at a school maybe we get our grammar correct....country's ...not countries.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> You old braggart, I climbed 26 years and moved to management, much smarter than chasing around mom and pop for a check. I got my certs up to date and and don't need to brag like you, always trying to prove you ain't an old man,,
> Go to bed, you are up too late,,
> Jeff


You are likely working for somebody half your age and twice as smart. I haven't taken a paycheck from anybody except a couple of tree co.s since right after getting paid from Uncle Sam. I don't need but 5 hours to be the best treeman that ever posted on this or any other forum. Shovel some Doritos into your fat Toyota riding gut and go to sleep yourself Jeffy.


----------



## treevet

This is MY thread. Why don't you all start your own "what did my dumb ass pretend to do today" or something like that and I will not join you all. This thread stays here....you will deal with me. Or maybe start acting like mature tree people and post some pictures and videos and discuss them like mature human beings.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Nah, I will stay here and watch your decline into senility, it is already starting to show, so I will humor you with your false feelings of 'Your Thread' and hopefully make you comfortable as you spout your self worth and bravado,, you deserve at least that, 
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> didn't charge her anything dickwad. Said she gave it to me.. So many retards on here anymore it is embarassing.


Someone has a short memory of "posts past" and didn't get the joke.

lighten up Francis


----------



## capetrees

I'll give you some help, post #47,747

So now you're learning from the kid?


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Nah, I will stay here and watch your decline into senility, it is already starting to show, so I will humor you with your false feelings of 'Your Thread' and hopefully make you comfortable as you spout your self worth and bravado,, you deserve at least that,
> Jeff


But see Jeffy you are NOT a treeman therefore maybe you don't belong on this thread like Zin who wants to be a treeman but is not one yet. In the same vein you WERE a treeman, still wish you were one so you want to hang out with treemen like me et al., but, alas, you are no longer a treeman.  You can stick around though...just because you are overall a good guy.


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> Someone has a short memory of "posts past" and didn't get the joke.
> 
> lighten up Francis


whatever...sorry


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> whatever...sorry


dont worry about the other morons, we have you, all the moron we could ever want


----------



## bck

For starters treevet. Ripping out the front landscape to re-landscape in the spring: pruning some **** in the back . We’ll split a couple of cords to deliver this weekend (dead ash logs). And yes I know my equipment is nicer than yours.


----------



## ZinTrees

I saw that grapple in harbor freight once for $399.95, is it any good?


----------



## bck

It’s the branch manager


----------



## ZinTrees

bck said:


> It’s the branch manager


you put allot of trust in harbor freights management system


----------



## bck

ZinTrees said:


> you put allot of trust in harbor freights management system


? It’s a branch manager


----------



## ZinTrees

im making fun of harbor freight lol, and the slow one, you will get there one day

p.s, you need a crane


----------



## bck

ZinTrees said:


> im making fun of harbor freight lol, and the slow one, you will get there one day
> 
> p.s, you need a crane


We all need a crane haha


----------



## ZinTrees

my buddy has a unimog with a polecat crane, only like 40ft but still useful, if only he'd sell it, says its too useful, I really want it for moving logs for milling since its got a deck between the crane and cab to set stuff on, could set 2-3 logs on it and haul them wherever


----------



## ZinTrees

I think he said its rated at 800 pounds with 40ft of stick


----------



## Rabid K9

Any one else beat their heads on the wall occasionally with the all those 'small' things that seem to plague productivity & make keeping the fleet in good order a hard task ....

Today was one such day.

In order:

* Had my first Pfizer shot.
* New starter pulled the pin at literally the last minute, after pretty much begging to be given a chance for a job.

Rolled out to a property to do quick clean up of recent storm fall marri over a caravan, property is on market so they wanted it done quick.

* On way, windscreen seal strip on 'new' truck was working it's way loose, one of those small jobs hard to find time to fix.
* 661, on my favourite saws, flat out refused to start, never having previously had any issues. 500 was tagged in for docking the bole, but still annoying.
* Found piano hinge on Vermeer 925 bonnet was bent, quickly fixed on site.

Job done without fuss, manager expected couple of days, took a few hours, so she was happy, she also complemented the Vermeer on it's lift capacity, made the 75hp tractor sitting at the property look very anaemic. Felt a bit lethargic from vaccine, decided to get home early rather than head to next job as partners birthday....

* Loaded gear, jumped in new truck, could smell that distinctive burnt plastic smell. Rear camera screen not working, suspecting fuse & wiring issue, couldn't find anything obvious, parked truck away from other vehicles at yard in case it decided to do anymore melting in the night.
* One of my new guys had borrowed the stump grinder to do a few small stumps at his place, clutch electrical issue flared up again, not starting, stuck in middle of driveway. Leave it for night, will pick it up with HIAB tomorrow.

Tomorrows job finally locked in after being rescheduled three times. Three black wattles at furthest point of property from road. Owners are very fussy, painful even & made particular point of preserving the grass, which is still just emerging from it's winter dormancy. We also have to tram everything out through the veranda, which runs down the entire length of the house, across the pavers. Easy job, but suspect owners may make it challenging.

* Vermeer has an ongoing leaking o-ring issue in one the valves in the hydraulics, have replaced many times, blows out again each time. Warranty issue, but have to get machine the four hours to dealer & have it out of service for a $2 part. Sold the other Vermeer earlier in year, so no spare machine, too much work on to have it out of action. So trailing a steady drip of hydraulic oil from 925, which won't go well for tomorrows paving crossing. Don't have MDS's 5000km worth of ply at disposal....
* Mounting plate of Intermercato grapple has been bending for some time (not built to same robustness as grapple or machine), causing movement in grapple, bent locking pins on mounting plate. Grapple is effectively stuck on machine at present, not terrible, but have some bucket jobs for machine waiting.
* Decide to take machine up to dealer in city (going up for wedding on weekend) & drop off on Monday, of course Monday is a public holiday....

Did manage to get windscreen seal back in, so at least at small victory. Although that's balanced by the fact pulled the handle of the second big shot last week & still have got that fixed.

Sorry for the ramble, just venting.


----------



## ZinTrees

removal scheduled for next weekend, hoping its got enough structure left that I can climb it, and take 2 or 3 smaller pieces and keep it out of the road when I drop it


----------



## tree MDS

I killed an easy peasy ash that would’ve been a major pita for someone without the right equipment. $2500, for basically a days pay, with leisurely mid morning start. Not too bad.

Then at like 3:30 - 4:00 we started greasing and washing the lift, etc.. Went till 6:00 at that, then I went off to a decent estimate and picked up some more easy spider/tractor/ giant work that most couldn’t do safety and efficiently.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> that most couldn’t do safety and efficiently.


or most just arent dumb enough to do it, either way you got the job


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> or most just arent dumb enough to do it, either way you got the job



I think it’s more they’re not well equipped enough to do it safety. I guess if that’s dumb, then that’s how MDS rolls baby.


----------



## mikewhite85

ZinTrees said:


> I saw that grapple in harbor freight once for $399.95, is it any good?


A branch manager costs over $3000 https://www.branchmanagerusa.com/shop/rotating-grapples/bmg/

It's an exceptionally well designed grapple rated to lift up to 2000 lbs on the right machine. Great for feeding chippers. BCK's with the ditch witch is a very nice set up. Most of us rent cranes when we need them.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Any one else beat their heads on the wall occasionally with the all those 'small' things that seem to plague productivity & make keeping the fleet in good order a hard task ....
> 
> Today was one such day.
> 
> In order:
> 
> * Had my first Pfizer shot.
> * New starter pulled the pin at literally the last minute, after pretty much begging to be given a chance for a job.
> 
> Rolled out to a property to do quick clean up of recent storm fall marri over a caravan, property is on market so they wanted it done quick.
> 
> * On way, windscreen seal strip on 'new' truck was working it's way loose, one of those small jobs hard to find time to fix.
> * 661, on my favourite saws, flat out refused to start, never having previously had any issues. 500 was tagged in for docking the bole, but still annoying.
> * Found piano hinge on Vermeer 925 bonnet was bent, quickly fixed on site.
> 
> Job done without fuss, manager expected couple of days, took a few hours, so she was happy, she also complemented the Vermeer on it's lift capacity, made the 75hp tractor sitting at the property look very anaemic. Felt a bit lethargic from vaccine, decided to get home early rather than head to next job as partners birthday....
> 
> * Loaded gear, jumped in new truck, could smell that distinctive burnt plastic smell. Rear camera screen not working, suspecting fuse & wiring issue, couldn't find anything obvious, parked truck away from other vehicles at yard in case it decided to do anymore melting in the night.
> * One of my new guys had borrowed the stump grinder to do a few small stumps at his place, clutch electrical issue flared up again, not starting, stuck in middle of driveway. Leave it for night, will pick it up with HIAB tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrows job finally locked in after being rescheduled three times. Three black wattles at furthest point of property from road. Owners are very fussy, painful even & made particular point of preserving the grass, which is still just emerging from it's winter dormancy. We also have to tram everything out through the veranda, which runs down the entire length of the house, across the pavers. Easy job, but suspect owners may make it challenging.
> 
> * Vermeer has an ongoing leaking o-ring issue in one the valves in the hydraulics, have replaced many times, blows out again each time. Warranty issue, but have to get machine the four hours to dealer & have it out of service for a $2 part. Sold the other Vermeer earlier in year, so no spare machine, too much work on to have it out of action. So trailing a steady drip of hydraulic oil from 925, which won't go well for tomorrows paving crossing. Don't have MDS's 5000km worth of ply at disposal....
> * Mounting plate of Intermercato grapple has been bending for some time (not built to same robustness as grapple or machine), causing movement in grapple, bent locking pins on mounting plate. Grapple is effectively stuck on machine at present, not terrible, but have some bucket jobs for machine waiting.
> * Decide to take machine up to dealer in city (going up for wedding on weekend) & drop off on Monday, of course Monday is a public holiday....
> 
> Did manage to get windscreen seal back in, so at least at small victory. Although that's balanced by the fact pulled the handle of the second big shot last week & still have got that fixed.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, just venting.


yikes! It was one of those days.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> For starters treevet. Ripping out the front landscape to re-landscape in the spring: pruning some **** in the back . We’ll split a couple of cords to deliver this weekend (dead ash logs). And yes I know my equipment is nicer than yours.


You HAVE to be kidding? Right? Is that It?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I killed an easy peasy ash that would’ve been a major pita for someone without the right equipment. $2500, for basically a days pay, with leisurely mid morning start. Not too bad.
> 
> Then at like 3:30 - 4:00 we started greasing and washing the lift, etc.. Went till 6:00 at that, then I went off to a decent estimate and picked up some more easy spider/tractor/ giant work that most couldn’t do safety and efficiently.


Why not? Why couldn't they do it "safely (ty) and efficiently? $2500 for your 3? 4? man crew? You got them working til 6 Pm? Phew!


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> A branch manager costs over $3000 https://www.branchmanagerusa.com/shop/rotating-grapples/bmg/
> 
> It's an exceptionally well designed grapple. Great for feeding chippers. BCK's with the ditch witch is a very nice set up. Most of us rent cranes when we need them.
> View attachment 930733
> 
> View attachment 930732
> 
> View attachment 930729
> 
> 
> View attachment 930731


I have both grapples on my tx1000. The Dingo grapple is better except for dragging a big stem piece to the chipper...but that's it. The Dingo (grapple rake) can push logs around and is faster grabbing pieces and gets them higher in the air and can push logs around in the bed.

Most decent size tree companies around here own a crane and just sub for giant trees in a back yard or booming over a roof. My 25 ton National 990 with 105' of reach and 145 with jib will handle all routine removals like "easy peaszy" Connecticut removals.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> removal scheduled for next weekend, hoping its got enough structure left that I can climb it, and take 2 or 3 smaller pieces and keep it out of the road when I drop it
> 
> View attachment 930685





Rabid K9 said:


> Any one else beat their heads on the wall occasionally with the all those 'small' things that seem to plague productivity & make keeping the fleet in good order a hard task ....
> 
> Today was one such day.
> 
> In order:
> 
> * Had my first Pfizer shot.
> * New starter pulled the pin at literally the last minute, after pretty much begging to be given a chance for a job.
> 
> Rolled out to a property to do quick clean up of recent storm fall marri over a caravan, property is on market so they wanted it done quick.
> 
> * On way, windscreen seal strip on 'new' truck was working it's way loose, one of those small jobs hard to find time to fix.
> * 661, on my favourite saws, flat out refused to start, never having previously had any issues. 500 was tagged in for docking the bole, but still annoying.
> * Found piano hinge on Vermeer 925 bonnet was bent, quickly fixed on site.
> 
> Job done without fuss, manager expected couple of days, took a few hours, so she was happy, she also complemented the Vermeer on it's lift capacity, made the 75hp tractor sitting at the property look very anaemic. Felt a bit lethargic from vaccine, decided to get home early rather than head to next job as partners birthday....
> 
> * Loaded gear, jumped in new truck, could smell that distinctive burnt plastic smell. Rear camera screen not working, suspecting fuse & wiring issue, couldn't find anything obvious, parked truck away from other vehicles at yard in case it decided to do anymore melting in the night.
> * One of my new guys had borrowed the stump grinder to do a few small stumps at his place, clutch electrical issue flared up again, not starting, stuck in middle of driveway. Leave it for night, will pick it up with HIAB tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrows job finally locked in after being rescheduled three times. Three black wattles at furthest point of property from road. Owners are very fussy, painful even & made particular point of preserving the grass, which is still just emerging from it's winter dormancy. We also have to tram everything out through the veranda, which runs down the entire length of the house, across the pavers. Easy job, but suspect owners may make it challenging.
> 
> * Vermeer has an ongoing leaking o-ring issue in one the valves in the hydraulics, have replaced many times, blows out again each time. Warranty issue, but have to get machine the four hours to dealer & have it out of service for a $2 part. Sold the other Vermeer earlier in year, so no spare machine, too much work on to have it out of action. So trailing a steady drip of hydraulic oil from 925, which won't go well for tomorrows paving crossing. Don't have MDS's 5000km worth of ply at disposal....
> * Mounting plate of Intermercato grapple has been bending for some time (not built to same robustness as grapple or machine), causing movement in grapple, bent locking pins on mounting plate. Grapple is effectively stuck on machine at present, not terrible, but have some bucket jobs for machine waiting.
> * Decide to take machine up to dealer in city (going up for wedding on weekend) & drop off on Monday, of course Monday is a public holiday....
> 
> Did manage to get windscreen seal back in, so at least at small victory. Although that's balanced by the fact pulled the handle of the second big shot last week & still have got that fixed.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, just venting.


Pictures or none of it happened. No "dear diary" rambles


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> I have both grapples on my tx1000. The Dingo grapple is better except for dragging a big stem piece to the chipper...but that's it. The Dingo (grapple rake) can push logs around and is faster grabbing pieces and gets them higher in the air and can push logs around in the bed.
> 
> Most decent size tree companies around here own a crane and just sub for giant trees in a back yard or booming over a roof. My 25 ton National 990 with 105' of reach and 145 with jib will handle all routine removals like "easy peaszy" Connecticut removals.




Nice machine! How often do you use your crane though? We live in a rural area and only do about a dozen crane jobs a year so it wouldn't be worth it for us. My next purchase will be a used clam truck. I'm planning to look at this one on a rainy day soon. 



My guys have actually been using our traditional style grapple more than the BMG lately


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> A branch manager costs over $3000 https://www.branchmanagerusa.com/shop/rotating-grapples/bmg/
> 
> It's an exceptionally well designed grapple rated to lift up to 2000 lbs on the right machine. Great for feeding chippers. BCK's with the ditch witch is a very nice set up. Most of us rent cranes when we need them.
> View attachment 930733
> 
> View attachment 930732
> 
> View attachment 930729
> 
> 
> View attachment 930731


Never seen that Dingo model before. What are the specs on it? Year?


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice machine! How often do you use your crane though? We live in a rural area and only do about a dozen crane jobs a year so it wouldn't be worth it for us. My next purchase will be a used clam truck. I'm planning to look at this one on a rainy day soon.
> View attachment 930740
> 
> 
> My guys have actually been using our traditional style grapple more than the BMG lately
> View attachment 930739


Nice looking loader dump. Shows you don't have to mortgage the house again to get one. That little Dingo looks like a tuffy.


----------



## treevet

PS...crane goes out at least once a week sometimes daily. Couldn't live without it. It's my 5th crane over the years. Not a driveway crusher. Heading out tomorrow if it don't rain again. My 90 ton sub crane guy (think he has about 9 cranes) Wingate Crane, keeps wanting to buy it from me for his fleet. I said not yet. https://cranenetwork.com/dealer-cranes/wingatecrane?id=85924


----------



## treevet

That's what I mean...you couldn't pull that piece from the log or push it around to grab it with the TNT grapple...


----------



## tree MDS

Somebody’s cheese appears to be sliding off the cracker. Lol..


----------



## treevet

Another vague comment by "the bucket Princess".


----------



## capetrees

mikewhite85 said:


> A branch manager costs over $3000 https://www.branchmanagerusa.com/shop/rotating-grapples/bmg/
> 
> It's an exceptionally well designed grapple rated to lift up to 2000 lbs on the right machine. Great for feeding chippers. BCK's with the ditch witch is a very nice set up. Most of us rent cranes when we need them.
> View attachment 930733
> 
> View attachment 930732
> 
> View attachment 930729
> 
> 
> View attachment 930731


your trying to explain and clarify an issue to someone that thinks splicing his own fliplines (lifeline) very little experience doing it and without a stress test is a good idea with.

But he does have a friend that has a crane that can lift 800 lbs so there's that.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> I have both grapples on my tx1000. The Dingo grapple is better except for dragging a big stem piece to the chipper...but that's it. The Dingo (grapple rake) can push logs around and is faster grabbing pieces and gets them higher in the air and can push logs around in the bed.
> 
> Most decent size tree companies around here own a crane and just sub for giant trees in a back yard or booming over a roof. My 25 ton National 990 with 105' of reach and 145 with jib will handle all routine removals like "easy peaszy" Connecticut removals.



oh sure, but can it lift 800 lbs?


----------



## tree MDS

Let’s face it, Dave is old. If it can’t be done with a crane, then he probably can’t do it. I can understand that. Lol

At least he’s still out there and at em!!!


----------



## tree MDS

The self proclaimed “most experienced tree man in the world”. Lmfao.


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> Never seen that Dingo model before. What are the specs on it? Year?


It's a Thomas. It's a knock off Canadian version! Little 25hp kubota diesel engine.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Pictures or none of it happened. No "dear diary" rambles


im planning on trying out a gopro my friend gave me, hopefully we will have some video of the process


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> your trying to explain and clarify an issue to someone that thinks splicing his own fliplines (lifeline) very little experience doing it and without a stress test is a good idea with.
> 
> But he does have a friend that has a crane that can lift 800 lbs so there's that.


if your going to cry about every little thing then I suggest you take your trump profile picture down and replace it with biden, suits you better


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> The self proclaimed “most experienced tree man in the world”. Lmfao.


Listen....You don't like me and I really don't like you. How bout you take your little wise mouth sissy boy and start your own thread. You could call it "MDS and My Butt Buddy...That's How We Roll". 

Here...you can whack off to this tonight until you 2 meet up again for another "touching session"....lol


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> your trying to explain and clarify an issue to someone that thinks splicing his own fliplines (lifeline) very little experience doing it and without a stress test is a good idea with.


you dont stress test every bowline you have ever tied, a splice is no different than a knot, esp 3 strand, ***** stupid easy


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Here...you can whack off to this tonight until you 2 meet up again for another "touching session"....lol


how to become a felon with 1 post


----------



## treevet

1990 Mack ms300 with 300 Engine, 18' chip box dump with removable top and dumps straight up. Have to remove the pintel hitch or it scrapes the ground. 8.8 Litre, 538 CID L6 Renault diesel made in France, Short wheelbase so it can easily make a u turn in any cul de sac WITH my BC 2000 Vermeer 20" 2 axle chipper attached to it. Starts every time every day and can drag my 15,000 lb. chipper straight up a hill easily. Can back in the tightest driveway you ever seen Why? It is a cab over. 180,000 miles. Not for sale...just bragging Jeffy. It is easy to finance new stuff like some other braggarts (MDS) on here. Talk some schit, show some pictures...back it up.


----------



## ZinTrees

nice truck and chipper you got there Dave, almost reminds me of the Isuzu NPR
makes me want to get a truck like I pictured here and put a dump bed on it


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> yikes! It was one of those days.



Had a better day today.

Blasted out our three black wattles, even got to stop for lunch, which is a rarity. Decided need to track down another dozen or so sheets of formply which would have speed up things even more being able to turn faster while on the grass.

Went round to small rural lot, knocked over four medium eucs overhanging the powerline, filled truck, left chipper on property ready for first powerline job tomorrow morning, ran load of mulch out another rural lot with a long driveway of planted northern hemi species, bastards try to tear mirrors off the chip truck every time go in there, quoted for pruning the driveway while trying to avoid losing mirrors.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> 1990 Mack ms300 with 300 Engine, 18' chip box dump with removable top and dumps straight up. Have to remove the pintel hitch or it scrapes the ground. 8.8 Litre, 538 CID L6 Renault diesel made in France, Short wheelbase so it can easily make a u turn in any cul de sac WITH my BC 2000 Vermeer 20" 2 axle chipper attached to it. Starts every time every day and can drag my 15,000 lb. chipper straight up a hill easily. Can back in the tightest driveway you ever seen Why? It is a cab over. 180,000 miles. Not for sale...just bragging Jeffy. It is easy to finance new stuff like some other braggarts (MDS) on here. Talk some schit, show some pictures...back it up.
> 
> View attachment 930783
> View attachment 930784
> View attachment 930785
> View attachment 930786



Cab overs are the standard in Australia, my 1982 6x4 Scania constantly amazes me where it can turn into. Has a better turning circle than my LV's actually. Back of bin sits right over rear axle, so not a ounce of tail swing when turning. 

Just had to put a 'new' gearbox & clutch in the old warhorse though - 10 speed synchro, just under $13K, so owes a bit more hard work yet. Love putting the boot into the 13.2L V8 & hearing the turbo sucking birds out of the sky.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> hearing the turbo sucking birds out of the sky.


you win the internet for today!


----------



## Rabid K9

Managed images to display, shoot everything on SLR, so had to shrink files.

Test photo for the grumpy old bastard.... 

Ziplining a bluegum past house, previously over a swimming pool, dropping to much debris, so pool was filled in. Around 1150kg/m3 the Tas blues, so had to pull up the big zip lined blocks before they bounced into the fountain behind. Branches tend to fly slower & self brake when the hitting the ground, the big blocks accelerate (we flat line them to give more clearance over roofs) & bounce, sometimes 10 or 20m, so a backstop is handy.


----------



## Rabid K9

Intermercato five finger grapple, fixed mount with continuous 360 rotation on worm drive. Mentioned before, modified from 5-8 tonne excavator class. Beast of a thing, found the Vermeer compact track destroyed the lightweight attachments made for Dingo, Toro, Kanga etc.

Log is karri, green weight around 1200kg/m3, was a Mustang wheeled skid steer at this job, 55hp, couldn't shift these logs.

Find the fixed mount super useful for manipulating wood, placing post, rocks, pulling small tree right out, you name it, can do it with grapple. Had a custom grapple bucket built for machine before this grapple, hardly use it for tree jobs now after got this one. Not cheap though, around $10K.

Medium term, plan is for a 8-10 tonne knuckle boom excavator with one of these grapples, will be able to get some serious double 360 log throwing on then.


----------



## Rabid K9

Whats better than a Vermeer compact track.

Two of them.

Doing some woody weed (acacia longifolia) removal in riparian reserves for local government. Two person crew with two Vermeers blasted through one reserve per day, including pulling stumps. Saved the Shire weeks of labour with traditional crew running just a chipper & winch set up with two wheel drive truck.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> You HAVE to be kidding? Right? Is that
> 
> 
> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE to be kidding? Right? Is that It?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...




treevet said:


> 1990 Mack ms300 with 300 Engine, 18' chip box dump with removable top and dumps straight up. Have to remove the pintel hitch or it scrapes the ground. 8.8 Litre, 538 CID L6 Renault diesel made in France, Short wheelbase so it can easily make a u turn in any cul de sac WITH my BC 2000 Vermeer 20" 2 axle chipper attached to it. Starts every time every day and can drag my 15,000 lb. chipper straight up a hill easily. Can back in the tightest driveway you ever seen Why? It is a cab over. 180,000 miles. Not for sale...just bragging Jeffy. It is easy to finance new stuff like some other braggarts (MDS) on here. Talk some schit, show some pictures...back it up.
> 
> View attachment 930783
> View attachment 930784
> View attachment 930785
> View attachment 930786


Not everyone is afraid of payments treevet…


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> 1990 Mack ms300 with 300 Engine, 18' chip box dump with removable top and dumps straight up. Have to remove the pintel hitch or it scrapes the ground. 8.8 Litre, 538 CID L6 Renault diesel made in France, Short wheelbase so it can easily make a u turn in any cul de sac WITH my BC 2000 Vermeer 20" 2 axle chipper attached to it. Starts every time every day and can drag my 15,000 lb. chipper straight up a hill easily. Can back in the tightest driveway you ever seen Why? It is a cab over. 180,000 miles. Not for sale...just bragging Jeffy. It is easy to finance new stuff like some other braggarts (MDS) on here. Talk some schit, show some pictures...back it up.
> 
> View attachment 930783
> View attachment 930784
> View attachment 930785
> View attachment 930786


And the orange looks great


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> you dont stress test every bowline you have ever tied, a splice is no different than a knot, esp 3 strand, ***** stupid easy


Do you use a bowline to support yourself in a tree as a lifeline? As the one thing you rely on to keep yourself alive? Is that what you do?  Because remember, a carabiner is just a carabiner too and they all work the same way, right?

just because you can splice something easily, doesn't mean it's something you should rely on to save your life. Do yourself a favor and stay on the ground.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Not everyone is afraid of payments treevet…


I am paying on 3 things right now...2 will be done in Dec with payoffs...

2011 International 7400 4X4 DT466 Maxforce turbo diesel 7.6 litre L6 short wheel base puddle jumper with 65' reach Altec LRV, 37,000 miles I have put up before.

2019 Bobcat S650 with grapple bucket (still deciding on wide opening, say 60", 2nd grapple) and large new bucket 74 hp turbo diesel, just bought with 1k hours on it maintained by Bobcat as they had it on contract and sold it to me and completely reconditioned it and gave a 2 year full warr.

In Spring will easily pay off brand new 2020 Ford F550 9' dump bought last winter as I have been double paying to now after trading in my Silverado 3500 '17 4X4 for it. Ford is 7.3 litre gas, 20k gvw.


----------



## treevet

But your point that your stuff "is nicer than mine". You show 3 pieces and none of them is markedly better than mine not to mention I own 7 trucks (including 2 buckets and a crane, 20' bed log f800 log truck, Mack 18' chip dump, brand new f550 4x4 dump, ) , 2 chippers, 2 stump grinders, 3 commercial tow behind sprayers, newish dump trailer, new s650 Bobcat, perfect Tx 1000 Dingo, 3 grapples, 5 other commercial trailers, wraptor, about 18 new gen stihl chainsaws most pro ported and modded including ported ms 461 ms661 and ms 880 (just got back 880...cost about $1k to port) , etc etc. Can I see some more of your stuff? Everyone wants to rag my equipment but have yet to see anyone I'd trade straight up with (at least anyone who actually OWNS their equipment lol).


bck said:


> For starters treevet. Ripping out the front landscape to re-landscape in the spring: pruning some **** in the back . We’ll split a couple of cords to deliver this weekend (dead ash logs). And yes I know my equipment is nicer than yours.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Whats better than a Vermeer compact track.
> 
> Two of them.
> 
> Doing some woody weed (acacia longifolia) removal in riparian reserves for local government. Two person crew with two Vermeers blasted through one reserve per day, including pulling stumps. Saved the Shire weeks of labour with traditional crew running just a chipper & winch set up with two wheel drive truck.


what models are the vermeers?


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> I am paying on 3 things right now...2 will be done in Dec with payoffs...
> 
> 2011 International 7400 4X4 DT466 Maxforce turbo diesel 7.6 litre L6 short wheel base puddle jumper with 65' reach Altec LRV, 37,000 miles I have put up before.
> 
> 2019 Bobcat S650 with grapple bucket (still deciding on wide opening, say 60", 2nd grapple) and large new bucket 74 hp turbo diesel, just bought with 1k hours on it maintained by Bobcat as they had it on contract and sold it to me and completely reconditioned it and gave a 2 year full warr.
> 
> In Spring will easily pay off brand new 2020 Ford F550 9' dump bought last winter as I have been double paying to now after trading in my Silverado 3500 '17 4X4 for it. Ford is 7.3 litre gas, 20k gvw.
> 
> View attachment 930854
> 
> 
> View attachment 930852
> View attachment 930853





treevet said:


> But your point that your stuff "is nicer than mine". You show 3 pieces and none of them is markedly better than mine not to mention I own 7 trucks (including 2 buckets and a crane, 20' bed log f800 log truck, Mack 18' chip dump, brand new f550 4x4 dump, ) , 2 chippers, 2 stump grinders, 3 commercial tow behind sprayers, newish dump trailer, new s650 Bobcat, perfect Tx 1000 Dingo, 3 grapples, 5 other commercial trailers, wraptor, about 18 new gen stihl chainsaws most pro ported and modded including ported ms 461 ms661 and ms 880 (just got back 880...cost about $1k to port) , etc etc. Can I see some more of your stuff? Everyone wants to rag my equipment but have yet to see anyone I'd trade straight up with (at least anyone who actually OWNS their equipment lol)
> 
> 
> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your point that your stuff "is nicer than mine". You show 3 pieces and none of them is markedly better than mine not to mention I own 7 trucks (including 2 buckets and a crane, 20' bed log f800 log truck, Mack 18' chip dump, brand new f550 4x4 dump, ) , 2 chippers, 2 stump grinders, 3 commercial tow behind sprayers, newish dump trailer, new s650 Bobcat, perfect Tx 1000 Dingo, 3 grapples, 5 other commercial trailers, wraptor, about 18 new gen stihl chainsaws most pro ported and modded including ported ms 461 ms661 and ms 880 (just got back 880...cost about $1k to port) , etc etc. Can I see some more of your stuff? Everyone wants to rag my equipment but have yet to see anyone I'd trade straight up with (at least anyone who actually OWNS their equipment lol).
> 
> 
> 
> You have very nice equipment treevet. Sorry I offended you. Financing a used bucket truck with out an elevator is so smart ! A wheel skid loader will do wonders in the snow and mud and 9 foot dump body is so useful. I mean you can put 9 foot long logs in it ! That’s great. Maybe even 3 yards of topsoil . Definitely doesn’t make sense to have a 12 foot body (or a diesel ) and I bet your collection of trailered sprayers are super cool. Why have a spray trucks when you can have THREE spray trailers! Omg you might be able to fit one sprayer on the 9 foot dump body also! I can’t wait to see pictures of your other trailer collection either and the “almost new “ dump trailer sounds like a real gem. Because those are so practical . And dingo makes such a well built mini skid steer that’s why you see so many of them. I mean they’re not total junk at all. Can’t wait to see the rest of your high valued equipment. It’s not like old log trucks are a dime a dozen. And they grapples don’t cost much to replace either. That’s a genius investment . But on a serious note I do like your Vermeer 2000
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

I guess that might be sarcasm but if so you just look plain stupid in the attempt at it. An elevator is way heavier and won't get near the small spots mine will. I also have an elevator height bucket in my lot at 75' WH. But the Puddle jumper I bought would easily sell for $100k if I wanted to cash it in now...today. See them all the time for that and mine is flawless. The wheel loader dig...stupid. Desperate. The F550 9' dump which is an 11' dump with the gate down and has a 12k payload is amazingly useful. A dig at the 7.3 litre gas? People, including me..rave about that engine. Not paying diesel prices either. What is that thing you got? Is that your go to? Contractors dump for chipping into. Stupid. 

3 spray rigs a joke to you? One sprays 100' in the air for insects and has a 500 gal cap. One has 250 gals. and is a 15gpm pump and does treatments and mostly fertilizing trees maybe making twice in the spring than what you make in your low income housing niche area. Third sprayer pumps herbicide to keep my lot clean. Can't put anything but herbicide in a herbicide sprayer. So crafty aren't you with the sarcasm...a dump trailer belittled when I don't see one in your vast (3 pieces) equipment collection. A dig on Dingo...Ditchwitch may be a nice mini skid but the truth is Toro now OWNS Ditchwitch...so which is more apt to be the "junk". And where do you go to get a fkn dipschitwitch fixed? Stupid dumb acs sarcastic schit. Ask to see YOUR stuff and you are a no show.....C'mon son...what you got?

Maybe I should have mentioned just paid off my new BMW x3. 1 acre commercial lot in a great location. Almost paid off my $450k home in the middle of 2 very wealthy neighborhoods with an amazing clientele anyone would be jealous of. Lived here for 40 years. Put 4 kids thru college and wife hasn't worked in 20 years. You want to judge me lets put your schit up and have a go at it....BCK...what kind of a name is that? Big Chump Kracker. You in hiding in the witness protection program lol.?


----------



## treevet

I see you went for the "composition" board instead for that damn pricey treated plywood and the no paint selection on the top of your nailed together chip box...excellent!


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> I guess that might be sarcasm but if so you just look plain stupid in the attempt at it. An elevator is way heavier and won't get near the small spots mine will. I also have an elevator height bucket in my lot at 75' WH. But the Puddle jumper I bought would easily sell for $100k if I wanted to cash it in now...today. See them all the time for that and mine is flawless. The wheel loader dig...stupid. Desperate. The F550 9' dump which is an 11' dump with the gate down and has a 12k payload is amazingly useful. A dig at the 7.3 litre gas? People, including me..rave about that engine. Not paying diesel prices either. What is that thing you got? Is that your go to? Contractors dump for chipping into. Stupid.
> 
> 3 spray rigs a joke to you? One sprays 100' in the air for insects and has a 500 gal cap. One has 250 gals. and is a 15gpm pump and does treatments and mostly fertilizing trees maybe making twice in the spring than what you make in your low income housing niche area. Third sprayer pumps herbicide to keep my lot clean. Can't put anything but herbicide in a herbicide sprayer. So crafty aren't you with the sarcasm...a dump trailer belittled when I don't see one in your vast (3 pieces) equipment collection. A dig on Dingo...Ditchwitch may be a nice mini skid but the truth is Toro now OWNS Ditchwitch...so which is more apt to be the "junk". And where do you go to get a fkn dipschitwitch fixed? Stupid dumb acs sarcastic schit. Ask to see YOUR stuff and you are a no show.....C'mon son...what you got?
> 
> Maybe I should have mentioned just paid off my new BMW x3. 1 acre commercial lot in a great location. Almost paid off my $450k home in the middle of 2 very wealthy neighborhoods with an amazing clientele anyone would be jealous of. Lived here for 40 years. Put 4 kids thru college and wife hasn't worked in 20 years. You want to judge me lets put your schit up and have a go at it....BCK...what kind of a name is that? Big Chump Kracker. You in hiding in the witness protection program lol.?


You’re too funny


----------



## tree MDS

Another day, another mansion (lol). And a big pin oak prune and some red oaks.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> And the orange looks great



Lol, those must’ve been taken the day they did the (hehe) paint jobs.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Whats better than a Vermeer compact track.
> 
> Two of them.
> 
> Doing some woody weed (acacia longifolia) removal in riparian reserves for local government. Two person crew with two Vermeers blasted through one reserve per day, including pulling stumps. Saved the Shire weeks of labour with traditional crew running just a chipper & winch set up with two wheel drive truck.


I can't help but read your posts in an aussie accent. 

You've got some nice equipment.


----------



## AZdesertclimber

Today I trimmed a dozen Washington robusta (Mexican Fan Palms) which were about 60 ft tall at an apartment complex. They requested the palms to be trimmed to 2x10


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Another day, another mansion (lol). And a big pin oak prune and some red oaks.
> View attachment 930879
> View attachment 930880
> View attachment 930881
> View attachment 930882


Good day for pruning oaks
Sorry for the lousy cell phone pic. I still use a flip phone


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> what models are the vermeers?



S725tx (25hp 4cyl Kubota diesel) & S925tx (35hp 4cyl Kubota diesel).

Sold the 725 few months back to put funds into the HIAB truck, but can’t be without the 925.

Would love a CTX160 but almost double the price


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> S725tx (25hp 4cyl Kubota diesel) & S925tx (35hp 4cyl Kubota diesel).
> 
> Sold the 725 few months back to put funds into the HIAB truck, but can’t be without the 925.
> 
> Would love a CTX160 but almost double the price


I am a Vermeer guy from way back and have a tech at our place from about 50 miles away couple of times a year, same guy. When I was buying vermeer was having a lot of their mini skids back in for service he told me. We loved the first Dingo 525tx diesel narrow and so went with the tx1000. I don't care for articulating loaders so we demoed a TX2000 and really liked it. Quite a bit more hinge pin height than others including the Vermeer, which I liked a lot (the Vermeer) , the newest gen. But we finally went with the Bobcat to be able to work inside with air and heat as we have mass bad weather here, although easy on and off is nice on a big machine like yours.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol, those must’ve been taken the day they did the (hehe) paint jobs.


I am YOUR Daddy. I am the REAL Daddy.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I am YOUR Daddy. I am the REAL Daddy. View attachment 930921


Better secure that piece of cheese before the total slide there, Rope Dadio!! Lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Another day, another mansion (lol). And a big pin oak prune and some red oaks.
> View attachment 930879
> View attachment 930880
> View attachment 930881
> View attachment 930882


If I was in your area it wouldn't be but a few weeks and I'd steal this one from you. I wouldn't care less about the "school" or the land clearing jobs or the no call back low balled ash removals you do all the time...but I would steal this one from you...as sure is your name is Paulene Quesadillio lol.


----------



## bck

bck said:


> You’re too funny





treevet said:


> If I was in your area it wouldn't be but a few weeks and I'd steal this one from you. I wouldn't care less about the "school" or the land clearing jobs or the no call back low balled ash removals you do all the time...but I would steal this one from you...as sure is your name is Paulene Quesadillio lol.


I don’t think your pumpkin eating fleet would fit into the Litchfield county scene. Although hunting season and Halloween are right around the corner so you have that going for you…


----------



## treevet

Soooo....I guess your Big Chump Kracker tree service with a fleet of 3 "specializing in TICK CONTROL" doesn't fit either into whatever is a Litchfield county "scene" lol. Whatever hole you exist in might want to see the 3rd missing member of your vast fleet ....the old drag, to accompany the ole worn out ditchwitch and beater ford with the fiberboard chip box and the crew of ???? 1 ????.


----------



## treevet

I mean COME ON!!!! You Connectikunt boys are gonna HAVE to come at me with something better. I am used to arguing tree structure at the cellular level and CODIT, and quoting Alex Shigo etc etc with other sophisticated arborists on tree forums. You and Casedai can't even pass the real certification of the ISA. You get the Conn one where they ask you something like while pointing at bark..."is this a leaf or uhhhhh bark?" "stamp your foot once for bark and 2 times for leaf". And this is how a tree is pruned up there.? Huge lol's....


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> Soooo....I guess your Big Chump Kracker tree service with a fleet of 3 "specializing in TICK CONTROL" doesn't fit either into whatever is a Litchfield county "scene" lol. Whatever hole you exist in might want to see the 3rd missing member of your vast fleet ....the old drag, to accompany the ole worn out ditchwitch and beater ford with the fiberboard chip box and the crew of ???? 1 ????.
> 
> View attachment 930964


Oh no, now you’re on to me


----------



## bck

bck said:


> Oh no, now you’re on to me


And I have one and a half employees by the way


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> And I have one and a half employees by the way


cocker spaniel?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> cocker spaniel?


he counts his ego as one employee


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> cocker spaniel?


Puerto Rican rescue mix. On a serious note, how is the 7.3 gas in the f550?


----------



## Rabid K9

Karri - Eucalyptus diversicolor.

The species grew up amongst & still the favourite.

Crane truck near the end of it's recent 5500km drive home.


----------



## Rabid K9

Big dead radiata pine at a horse school, cut & drop, fun mid-winter afternoon out.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I mean COME ON!!!! You Connectikunt boys are gonna HAVE to come at me with something better. I am used to arguing tree structure at the cellular level and CODIT, and quoting Alex Shigo etc etc with other sophisticated arborists on tree forums. You and Casedai can't even pass the real certification of the ISA. You get the Conn one where they ask you something like while pointing at bark..."is this a leaf or uhhhhh bark?" "stamp your foot once for bark and 2 times for leaf". And this is how a tree is pruned up there.? Huge lol's....
> 
> View attachment 930965



What's wrong with my pruning (other than that I wasn’t finished when I took that pic), I’d love you hear this?


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> What's wrong with my pruning (other than that I wasn’t finished when I took that pic), I’d love you hear this?



Dave would have pruned it one cut from the ground.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Puerto Rican rescue mix. On a serious note, how is the 7.3 gas in the f550?


It is a great engine. Think they nicknamed it Godzilla. Furthermore think it has like 10 speed trans, shockingly sharp turn radius, back up cam shows pintel hook go into trailer ring, great stereo, plush seats, what else? I don't remember it all. Think we had 4 or 5 k log in it today pulling dump trailer with about 8 to 10 k in it. Routine.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Big dead radiata pine at a horse school, cut & drop, fun mid-winter afternoon out.


great picts


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> What's wrong with my pruning (other than that I wasn’t finished when I took that pic), I’d love you hear this?


You gotta get up inside those canopies to prune those trees....and you know it. Rope and saddle...remember that guy?


----------



## tree MDS

I don’t hardly need that rope and saddle crap anymore lol. Finished pruning the oaks and some pines around the property today. Worked late, but got everything back (from up the street). Was a good day.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I don’t hardly need that rope and saddle crap anymore lol. Finished pruning the oaks and some pines around the property today. Worked late, but got everything back (from up the street). View attachment 931076


And that attitude is why some Bartlett salesman will come up to the door or meet this guy at the country slub and tell him what it is to really prune those trees and then bye bye Paulsie.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> And that attitude is why some Bartlett salesman will come up to the door or meet this guy at the country slub and tell him what it is to really prune those trees and then bye bye Paulsie.



You are losing it, David!! I’ve worked for the guy for probably 15 years! You don’t even know what you’re talking about/saying..Just saying. lol


----------



## treevet

Maybe you are low limbing those trees with the lift but you aren't pruning them unless you are cutting your way into the canopy (not a good practice) and setting up in 4 or more spots and cleaning out the interior canopy for structure and wind passage and aesthetics. I actually do know what I am talking about. Anyone that cares for trees professionally knows that. Unfortunately he, the owner, doesn't know what is being talked about if this is called pruning. You spend too much time lol ing Paul.


----------



## treevet

2 solid days of rain finally subsided and we finished this rotten dog. Big fat ole possum waddled out of the bottom of the second to last cut when he hit the ground. Don't know how I missed him with the 661 and have no idea how this 100' (measured) schitstick was still standing with all that mass above maybe 15% holding wood on the bottom. f550 and dump trailer fit in to load on and not block either street instead of log truck and we put the stump on the crane. Ground was soft mud around tree.


----------



## treevet




----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Maybe you are low limbing those trees with the lift but you aren't pruning them unless you are cutting your way into the canopy (not a good practice) and setting up in 4 or more spots and cleaning out the interior canopy for structure and wind passage and aesthetics. I actually do know what I am talking about. Anyone that cares for trees professionally knows that. Unfortunately he, the owner, doesn't know what is being talked about if this is called pruning. You spend too much time lol ing Paul.



You’re a senile old geezer. Any big lower limbs were dead. But I’m not going to bother defending my skills to you. I mean you paint your equipment with a roller lmao. Just saying.

And you’re right, lifts suck. Can’t prune anything at all with them either. If I were you I’d just stay with the (paid for) Teco (or whatever it is). Lord knows if you’d be able to stretch it out through a payment book anyway lol.


----------



## treevet

You are quickly on your way to old Paulene. Hell your fat ass can't even climb a tree. We have never roller painted one truck and you won't find another tree company in the country that is worth schit that is so anal about painting their trucks (green...really?! ....lol...fkn boring) and so un informed about tree care....You are a loser son. Time for you get your sorry asz out of MY profession. You deservedly will never get and keep the high dollah properties and destined to lose all that shiny equipment when your pal, the ash borer worm...abandons you LOL LOL. Again...my net worth would make you look the fool you are. Show ALL your stuff and I will show mine. Piszing contest...I WIN again...


----------



## treevet

.....aaaand I mean that in the nicest way possible :****you:


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You are quickly on your way to old Paulene. Hell your fat ass can't even climb a tree. We have never roller painted one truck and you won't find another tree company in the country that is worth schit that is so anal about painting their trucks (green...really?! ....lol...fkn boring) and so un informed about tree care....You are a loser son. Time for you get your sorry asz out of MY profession. You deservedly will never get and keep the high dollah properties and destined to lose all that shiny equipment when your pal, the ash borer worm...abandons you LOL LOL. Again...my net worth would make you look the fool you are. Show ALL your stuff and I will show mine. Piszing contest...I WIN again...View attachment 931129



LOL.


----------



## treevet

Paulene to retard day hire groundies..."there is a dead limb in that little maple in the middle of the yard...get the plywood down to take the potty lift in".

"But that limb is only 30' up and we got the ladder in the truck and your schit asz climbing gear is in the bottom of the chip box covered in chips and yard dog schit".

"GET THE PLYWOOD DOWN NOW AND BRING IN MY POTTY [email protected]! MFERS"


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Paulene to retard day hire groundies..."there is a dead limb in that little maple in the middle of the yard...get the plywood down to take the potty lift in".
> 
> "But that limb is only 30' up and we got the ladder in the truck and your schit asz climbing gear is in the bottom of the chip box covered in chips and yard dog schit".
> 
> "GET THE PLYWOOD DOWN NOW AND BRING IN MY POTTY [email protected]! MFERS"



Easy, Shigo.


----------



## treevet

One day hire retard drug addict alcoholic groundy says to the other one under his breath "shhh...fkn bucket baby loser".

Paulene hears him and demands "BRING MY POTTY SEAT ....ERRR...I MEAN LIFT....NOW FKRS!!"


----------



## Rabid K9

Gee it's a gentleman club in here....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Gee it's a gentleman club in here....


nah, just a old fart grumpy because he refuses to take his meds


----------



## Rabid K9

Now I know you lot love guns.

So anyone got any picture of their airguns (for shooting lines)?

Long time exponent of the Big Shot & still big fan, but for longer shots (+40m) & flat trajectory, airguns are damn useful.

Mark I got rolled off truck by one of the guard dogs yesterday & broke a fitting, repairing on weekend, but planning getting a stainless one fabricated for the 'bling' factor, so always looking for new ideas.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> So anyone got any picture of their airguns (for shooting lines)?


here is daves line shooter


----------



## Rabid K9

One of my guys was giving the climbers cheek, shooting rabbits while supposed to be working (did get thirty over two days which made guard dogs happy) & a bit rusty on the saws, so made him jack over this back leaner....

Scarf was a bit tight for the lean, but got it down safely.


----------



## Rabid K9

Two climbers on some small marri, one trad rigging, one zip lining, keeping the ground crew sweating.

194T just for you Z-train.


----------



## Rabid K9

Track clearances, post winter storms.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> 194T just for you Z-train.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> One of my guys was giving the climbers cheek, shooting rabbits while supposed to be working (did get thirty over two days which made guard dogs happy) & a bit rusty on the saws, so made him jack over this back leaner....
> 
> Scarf was a bit tight for the lean, but got it down safely.


He jacked off the leaner?....Be the perfect job for team MDS and Zin. That is how they roll.


----------



## tree MDS

That little Vermeer is bad ass with that grapple!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> He jacked off the tweeter?....Be the perfect job for me. That is how I roll.



Lol. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> here is daves line shooter
> 
> View attachment 931161


aaand I hired team Mds/Zin to blow them because that is how they roll.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Fixed it for ya.


Damn boy...you outta work. How's come you home today?....and Zin is home....and is he at YOUR home?

Gotta get back to work. 7k job 2 1/2 days PRUNING. Only saw in the truck...1 fitty. No yard dogschit on my climbing gear like the mds...(how he rolls lol)


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> and Zin is home....and is he at YOUR home?


im hanging out with his wife, thanks for asking


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> here is daves line shooter
> 
> View attachment 931161


why arent you in school?


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> im hanging out with his wife, thanks for asking


oohhhh...3 way.


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> why arent you in school?


new theory....his dad ain't in school


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> why arent you in school?


because im homeschooled, I am infact in school


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> oohhhh...3 way.


nah, just hanging out, she lets me stay up late on the weekends


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> nah, just hanging out, she lets me stay up late on the weekends


little tip....you can get busy when he is painting stuff


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> little tip....you can get busy when he is painting stuff


shes 64 and im 15, jail is only a room


----------



## HumBurner

My coworker and I are doing firewood for one of our little old lady clients. Cutting dead standing trees within her defensible space. Couple more snags to fall then it’s splittin time!

Internet in the woods is always fascinating!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Damn boy...you outta work. How's come you home today?....and Zin is home....and is he at YOUR home?
> 
> Gotta get back to work. 7k job 2 1/2 days PRUNING. Only saw in the truck...1 fitty. No yard dogschit on my climbing gear like the mds...(how he rolls lol)



So you’re saying you get $2800 a day for your old dorky lookin, feeble minded, ass climbing, with one super groundy? That’s pretty sweet. Good for you!!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> So you’re saying you get $2800 a day for your old dorky lookin, feeble minded, ass climbing, with one super groundy? That’s pretty sweet. Good for you!!


Nevermind that...the kid was sayin he was gettin busy with mrs. quesadilla up there ^. Aren't you jealous of her.? You and the kid was rolling together. You been suckin up too much green imron paint fumes.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> .the kid was sayin he was gettin busy with mrs. quesadilla up there


and MRS. Treevet


----------



## tree MDS

Getting a little too childish for even me here lately. I’m gonna make at attempt at behaving better!


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> That little Vermeer is bad ass with that grapple!



The rotating grapple becomes an extension of your hand, just with ‘heavy powers’ as my four your old calls it!!

When I shared a yard with a mechanic, he used to park in front of the shed door out of laziness, so would use the Vermeer to lift up his ute & put blocks under the axles.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, you aussies really seem to know how to do some chit!! MDS likes!

I forgot the bandits all have that extra safety **** there.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, you aussies really seem to know how to do some chit!! MDS likes!
> 
> I forgot the bandits all have that extra safety **** there.



I started with an old 250xp disc.

Used to terrify me, was sure something would explode off it at any moment, so quite like some of the 'extras' on the 1390.

The 21xp is the grand plan....


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> I started with an old 250xp disc.
> 
> Used to terrify me, was sure something would explode off it at any moment, so quite like some of the 'extras' on the 1390.
> 
> The 21xp is the grand plan....



That’s a serious chipper! My 19xpc has the same feed system, as far as hyd motors, etc,


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> That’s a serious chipper! My 19xpc has the same feed system, as far as hyd motors, etc,


The 19" looks like a beast also.

We have some serious trees....

I really like dual axles as well, in my opinion, the more axles spreading the load the better. Even my four tonne 15" drags down trucks in soft conditions.

Biggest operator locally has a 21", another on order, truck he tows it with is two small once loaded with mulch, also still doesn't use a machine for loading (mainly because I think he doesn't trust the guys he employs).

Eight tonne excavator throwing logs into the 21" with a massive Intermercato steel claw would be sick for a lot of my work.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> So you’re saying you get $2800 a day for your old dorky lookin, feeble minded, ass climbing, with one super groundy? That’s pretty sweet. Good for you!!


Just a thought for you...my groundman is an ISA Certified Arborist...therefore...my groundman knows more about trees/tree care than you do lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That’s a serious chipper! My 19xpc has the same feed system, as far as hyd motors, etc,


You probably got the small engine on it since it got only one axle?


----------



## ZinTrees

just scheduled a YT vid for 9am tomorrow morning, about to crank another one or two out before bed


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> You probably got the small engine on it since it got only one axle?


Have you ever ran a bandit or morbark chipper? I think you would sell the Vermeer in a heart beat.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Have you ever ran a bandit or morbark chipper? I think you would sell the Vermeer in a heart beat.


I don't think so. They are like Husqvarna to Stihl. When you buy second best you always want to say its best. Number one doesn't need to say anything.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> When you buy second best you always want to say its best. Number one doesn't need to say anything.


holy ****, most true thing ive ever read


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Just a thought for you...my groundman is an ISA Certified Arborist...therefore...my groundman knows more about trees/tree care than you do lol.


I used to do all the CEU credits for my boss back in the day. I Also have the study guide and have read the entire thing, but I think it was a member on here that kinda persuaded me to forgo getting certified. A baseline needs to be established for the industry, but it’s just a money grab in the grand scheme. We have a ISA “arborist” still doing first time treatments on ash trees that are obviously doomed and they prune oaks all year long. Cities require an ISA arborist on staff to bid on a contract, but then don’t require that arborist on the job site. Maybe if ISA cleaned up some stuff and had better enforcement, I’d be ready to jump on board. Otherwise I’ll keep learning on my own and put out solid work.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> I don't think so. They are like Husqvarna to Stihl. When you buy second best you always want to say its best. Number one doesn't need to say anything.


My newest employee came from a company with a newer bc1800 and said my morbark model 13 would demolish it in terms of infeed ability. The vertical feed wheels on the Vermeer just aren’t as strong as the traditional horizontal. I find the bandit’s have the strongest infeed. Give one of them a try/demo, you got nothing to lose.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> I used to do all the CEU credits for my boss back in the day. I Also have the study guide and have read the entire thing, but I think it was a member on here that kinda persuaded me to forgo getting certified. A baseline needs to be established for the industry, but it’s just a money grab in the grand scheme. We have a ISA “arborist” still doing first time treatments on ash trees that are obviously doomed and they prune oaks all year long. Cities require an ISA arborist on staff to bid on a contract, but then don’t require that arborist on the job site. Maybe if ISA cleaned up some stuff and had better enforcement, I’d be ready to jump on board. Otherwise I’ll keep learning on my own and put out solid work.


You are your boss were being crooked doing his ceu's so no reflection on the entity. It is a cert that gets better every year with 30 nec over 3 years. This is my 30th year of the cert and I was first an ISA member 52 years ago. It is the gold standard. But I like your last statement.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> My newest employee came from a company with a newer bc1800 and said my morbark model 13 would demolish it in terms of infeed ability. The vertical feed wheels on the Vermeer just aren’t as strong as the traditional horizontal. I find the bandit’s have the strongest infeed. Give one of them a try/demo, you got nothing to lose.


I prefer my vertical infeed to the horizontal especially feeding leaders into the tree with a crane. Very easy to get engaged with the feeders. Not more it could do other than sing and dance to show tunes. My bc2000 crushes crotches.


----------



## ZinTrees

epicklein22 said:


> My newest employee came from a company with a newer bc1800 and said my morbark model 13 would demolish it in terms of infeed ability.


he's just trying to get a raise


----------



## tree MDS

Nice Saturday job at a buddy’s house. And my chipper axle is fine. 173 JD.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Nice Saturday job at a buddy’s house. And my chipper axle is fine. 173 JD.
> View attachment 931362
> View attachment 931363
> View attachment 931364
> View attachment 931365


You got a buddy?


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Nice Saturday job at a buddy’s house. And my chipper axle is fine. 173 JD.
> View attachment 931362
> View attachment 931363
> View attachment 931364
> View attachment 931365


Do you know the wheel base on your bucket truck?


----------



## treevet

I don't think you can afford a truck like that let alone find one. No offense meant.


----------



## bck

probably can’t find one. Anything new is 6 months out . Why do you assume I couldn’t afford one?


----------



## ZinTrees

bck said:


> Why do you assume I couldn’t afford one?


because your on this forum


----------



## bck

ZinTrees said:


> because your on this forum


Good point


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Nice Saturday job at a buddy’s house. And my chipper axle is fine. 173 JD.
> View attachment 931362
> View attachment 931363
> View attachment 931364
> View attachment 931365


And the horsepower and what motor ?


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> probably can’t find one. Anything new is 6 months out . Why do you assume I couldn’t afford one?


I looked at your website and I have evaluated from your posts. Do you have any idea what that truck would cost new? The guy bought it used.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> I looked at your website and I have evaluated from your posts. Do you have any idea what that truck would cost new? The guy bought it used.


$175k 
Sell the bucket I have now
Put the tax savings into the new truck. Which would be a lot. 
Put some money down 
Finance under 5%. Maybe under 4%.
72 maybe 84 months.
Its more affordable than you think 
run it, no breakdowns, no down time. Before you know it it’s payed off and you have a valuable asset.


----------



## bck

bck said:


> $175k
> Sell the bucket I have now
> Put the tax savings into the new truck. Which would be a lot.
> Put some money down
> Finance under 5%. Maybe under 4%.
> 72 maybe 84 months.
> Its more affordable than you think
> run it, no breakdowns, no down time. Before you know it it’s payed off and you have a valuable asset.


Locking rear end. Not 4x4. Definitely can’t afford 4x4


----------



## treevet

it's 4x4, so is mine. 10 ft. less reach. The 4x4 is the whole deal with this type of truck.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> it's 4x4, so is mine. 10 ft. less reach. The 4x4 is the whole deal with this type of truck.


So your are saying it’s not worth it with out 4x4?


----------



## treevet

You will make more money with the 4x4. Less down time (stuck)...more access, quicker access. It is like the diametric opposite of a bucket on a chip truck.


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> You will make more money with the 4x4. Less down time (stuck)...more access, quicker access. It is like the diametric opposite of a bucket on a chip truck.


Except 4x4 is an extra $50k I think


----------



## epicklein22

You’re better off buying an elevator than a 4x4 60’. You’ll more than likely have mats on the deck of the bucket and will put them down for most lawns, so 4x4 really won’t be needed.


----------



## epicklein22

My buddy bought a used elevator for 72k a month or so ago. It’s a nice truck and should be good for many more years. I rented it a couple weeks ago, that extra height is the game changer.


----------



## bck

epicklein22 said:


> My buddy bought a used elevator for 72k a month or so ago. It’s a nice truck and should be good for many more years. I rented it a couple weeks ago, that extra height is the game changer.


The truck I have now is 70 foot working height and I’ve done enough trees where I’ve needed every foot.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> $175k
> Sell the bucket I have now
> Put the tax savings into the new truck. Which would be a lot.
> Put some money down
> Finance under 5%. Maybe under 4%.
> 72 maybe 84 months.
> Its more affordable than you think
> run it, no breakdowns, no down time. Before you know it it’s payed off and you have a valuable asset.



Yup. Mine was 206k in 2017 (it’s a 2018) when I had it built. 330hp ISL Cummins. Maybe 8.9 liters? Allison RDS 3500. 618 gears. Tows well up here. I told Bill at terex to make sure I could tow a 16k pound trailer. It does.

I’d have to check the wheelbase. The 4x4’s are a little longer because of the transfer case, etc.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> The truck I have now is 70 foot working height and I’ve done enough trees where I’ve needed every foot.



I love having the bucket, but I’d die without the lift.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Except 4x4 is an extra $50k I think



30 or 35k (can’t remember exactly) when I bought mine.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I’d die without the lift.


learn to climb, dont be a bucket baby


----------



## tree MDS

The best thing about the 4x4 these days is in the winter when the town plows me in (or the fact that the bucket has heat). I can walk right through that ****. Other than that there are, and will be times when it’s huge, but generally the 4x4 aspect is outmoded by the track lift.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> oohhhh...3 way.


3?
2 1/2 at best.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> because im homeschooled, I am infact in school



not shocked


----------



## gorman

tree MDS said:


> 30 or 35k (can’t remember exactly) when I bought mine.



Be cheaper to strap down some concrete blocks over the rear end


----------



## capetrees

epicklein22 said:


> Have you ever ran a bandit or morbark chipper? I think you would sell the Vermeer in a heart beat.


I ran a Morbark as a demo before I bought my new Vermeer. My OLD Vermeer embarrassed the Morbark and the sales rep. Ate everything the Morbark couldn't. 

Needles to say, went with the Vermeer. 

Mor-bark than bite that red machine was


----------



## mikewhite85

Speaking of expensive trucks, here's one that isn't: https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...ghtspeed_banner&referralCode=messenger_banner




Sadly, we drove to Ohio the other day to buy it and it wouldn't start! After we unsuccessfully tooled with it for an hour I told him I'm gonna pass and left. He called me 15 minutes later and said he was able to get it going. Needless to say, I think there will be more hidden problems for whoever buys it. It's not as clean as it looks in the pictures. Turns out it's a 96 f700. I can see this breaking down with a full load on a backroad without cell service. 

The thought of buying a shiny new truck is appealing. But debt can be a cruel mistress.


----------



## epicklein22

capetrees said:


> I ran a Morbark as a demo before I bought my new Vermeer. My OLD Vermeer embarrassed the Morbark and the sales rep. Ate everything the Morbark couldn't.
> 
> Needles to say, went with the Vermeer.
> 
> Mor-bark than bite that red machine was


You didn’t even know what a tie off on the trunk was the other day. Basic **** 101. Nobody buys a Vermeer after a morbark. Besides Hunicke, show me another serious tree guy running a Vermeer. They get the job done, but they are the bottom dweller of the industry.

They just don’t stack up apples to apples. I’ve had 3 Vermeer grinders in the past that I fixed up to flip, just not up to par with the competition.


----------



## epicklein22

mikewhite85 said:


> Speaking of expensive trucks, here's one that isn't: https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...ghtspeed_banner&referralCode=messenger_banner
> 
> View attachment 931426
> 
> 
> Sadly, we drove to Ohio the other day to buy it and it wouldn't start! After we unsuccessfully tooled with it for an hour I told him I'm gonna pass and left. He called me 15 minutes later and said he was able to get it going. Needless to say, I think there will be more hidden problems for whoever buys it. It's not as clean as it looks in the pictures. Turns out it's a 96 f700. I can see this breaking down with a full load on a backroad without cell service.
> 
> The thought of buying a shiny new truck is appealing. But debt can be a cruel mistress.


I would avoid that guy, he’s just an ex drug dealer that got into trees. He flipped a crane last year and has it listed for sale. One of my ex employees said he saw Phil rigging a tree off a house using the chimney as a rigging point.


----------



## epicklein22

Breaking and spinning a few chains tonight. Snagged some new helmets too. Waiting on the sena’s to arrive. Red, white and blue crew.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> You’re better off buying an elevator than a 4x4 60’. You’ll more than likely have mats on the deck of the bucket and will put them down for most lawns, so 4x4 really won’t be needed.


That is a straight up load of horseschit from someone who knows nothing about what they are talking about. But then I use technique no one on here gets. No tree I cannot do with my 60/65 footer. Things like this are just said out of jealousy. I wouldn't take his more expensive financed out the a$$ elevator on a straight trade today. Who is gonna put and take off duramats from that high on a bed (even fknut's splinter inventory would be stoopit to store that high)...dumb a$$ comment. No 4x4 needed....retard regurgitation. 

The extra weight generated by that huge elevator makes it a waste of money. That dumb fk who owns it, and again you would have trouble finding either mine or his anywhere across the country they are so rare, has made it mostly a lawn ornament in his front yard he uses it so rarely. My puddle jumper goes out every day and is way more useful than his even if he didn't have his potty lift. It is more maneuverable , fits into tighter spots and is lighter. All he gets is 10 feet straight up....no extra side reach...none.

You run your mouth about a tiny whatever tf chipper you got out chipping a larger Vermeer. You are a blowhard with no taste and barely any knowledge and that is why you been around so long ( I remember you from way back on AS) and you are still just a per hour employee. Sad. Must have a tiny dk.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> The best thing about the 4x4 these days is in the winter when the town plows me in (or the fact that the bucket has heat). I can walk right through that ****. Other than that there are, and will be times when it’s huge, but generally the 4x4 aspect is outmoded by the track lift.


That track lift is slow as a snail and probably the tippiest piece of equipment to ever enter a jobsite. They won't get up any kind of a grade (it is comical when I drive by a group of dummies standing at the bottom of a hill looking comically confused with one of those and machine at the bottom of the hill and skid marks all up the side of the hill...huge lol) and that is why you probably turn down or bid yourself out of mass # of jobs. 

But again when the ash worm migrates away, and it will, your tiny band of 2 employees and your princess bucket baby ass will dry up into the non significant entity you were before as the income you generate doesn't come close to substantiate what you have spent on equipment and moreso post eab. sad. Picture a flower wilting.

You "couldn't live without your potty lift" but post eab...your potty lift WILL live...without you lol.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> That is a straight up load of horseschit from someone who knows nothing about what they are talking about. But then I use technique no one on here gets. No tree I cannot do with my 60/65 footer. Things like this are just said out of jealousy. I wouldn't take his more expensive financed out the a$$ elevator on a straight trade today. Who is gonna put and take off duramats from that high on a bed (even fknut's splinter inventory would be stoopit to store that high)...dumb a$$ comment. No 4x4 needed....retard regurgitation.
> 
> The extra weight generated by that huge elevator makes it a waste of money. That dumb fk who owns it, and again you would have trouble finding either mine or his anywhere across the country they are so rare, has made it mostly a lawn ornament in his front yard he uses it so rarely. My puddle jumper goes out every day and is way more useful than his even if he didn't have his potty lift. It is more maneuverable , fits into tighter spots and is lighter. All he gets is 10 feet straight up....no extra side reach...none.
> 
> You run your mouth about a tiny whatever tf chipper you got out chipping a larger Vermeer. You are a blowhard with no taste and barely any knowledge and that is why you been around so long ( I remember you from way back on AS) and you are still just a per hour employee. Sad. Must have a tiny dk.


Glad I could illicit such a thoughtful post from the tree god. Surprising you never took your talents to a more rewarding/well regarded industry.

Vermeer is the Case of the tree industry. A Municipal/Govt and utility focused company that honestly doesn’t compete with the best of what the industry offers. Look across the country at the leading residential tree companies, it’s morbark and bandit controlling the market. My pitiful experience doesn’t even need to be brought up to support this assessment.


----------



## tree MDS

But, hey, what would I know about 4x4 buckets..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> But, hey, what would I know about 4x4 buckets..
> View attachment 931483


Should have never sold the old one for the lawn ornament even tho it was gas...and old...better all around truck....it wouldn't have mired you in the abyss of further unattainable debt control. So sad when that happens.


----------



## treevet

ps...your town ok with you crapping it all up like that? Never...ever...get away with that in a nice town like mine.


----------



## tree MDS

I’m paying my new truck off in November when the second 90 footer arrives. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Glad I could illicit such a thoughtful post from the tree god. Surprising you never took your talents to a more rewarding/well regarded industry.
> 
> Vermeer is the Case of the tree industry. A Municipal/Govt and utility focused company that honestly doesn’t compete with the best of what the industry offers. Look across the country at the leading residential tree companies, it’s morbark and bandit controlling the market. My pitiful experience doesn’t even need to be brought up to support this assessment.


Discount equipment ...like Husqvarna. Vermeer is the state of the art and a shame everyone cannot afford it but a reality nonetheless. If I needed to I'd buy a bc2100 or an ax19...but I don't need to. Can't remember a day of down time going back in my memory of say 10 years. None. Just maintenance. And we can chip 20" stuff. Had a Vermeer BC1250A with curbside with 110 hp turbo diesel brand new before that back in 99 I think. Never had a problem with that either. Just sold for a big unit. We take care of our stuff and don't beat it like some lower echelon hacks tho (wink).


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I’m paying my new truck off in November when the second 90 footer arrives. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

speaking of bucket trucks, the line clearance contractor for my local power company has a 90ft and 120ft, and a jarraff


----------



## treevet

But they have double axles and don't leave the road even with mats. Maybe good for muni stuff.


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> $175k
> Sell the bucket I have now
> Put the tax savings into the new truck. Which would be a lot.
> Put some money down
> Finance under 5%. Maybe under 4%.
> 72 maybe 84 months.
> Its more affordable than you think
> run it, no breakdowns, no down time. Before you know it it’s payed off and you have a valuable asset.


How about a picture of the 70' bucket you have now? Signed, Curious.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> But they have double axles and don't leave the road even with mats. Maybe good for muni stuff.


not even good for muni, they are a bunch of hacks


----------



## capetrees

epicklein22 said:


> You didn’t even know what a tie off on the trunk was the other day. Basic **** 101. Nobody buys a Vermeer after a morbark. Besides Hunicke, show me another serious tree guy running a Vermeer. They get the job done, but they are the bottom dweller of the industry.
> 
> They just don’t stack up apples to apples. I’ve had 3 Vermeer grinders in the past that I fixed up to flip, just not up to par with the competition.


A tie off on the trunk? That wasn't a tie off moron. It was tied at the base and the guy then used the rope to go up through the tree, over the top and then down to use as a directional to tpull the tree over. Why tie at the base? Tie it up high as you can for better leverage and pull. But you knew that. 
The BC 1800 is a standard in the industry around here. You may have a morbark dealership near you but that doesn't make it the best around. We have a morbark closer than the vermeer dealership and we also have a bandit dealership closer than vermeer. But I guess we're dumb and bottom dwellers. Or maybe we know what to look for in a machine and are willing to travel for it.

3 vermeer grinders? Thats a different animal altogether. Are you paying attention? We're talking about chippers. CHIPPERS.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I love having the bucket, but I’d die without the lif





ZinTrees said:


> learn to climb, dont be a bucket baby





treevet said:


> How about a picture of the 70' bucket you have now? Signed, Curious.


----------



## ZinTrees

the queen is younger than your bucket


----------



## epicklein22

capetrees said:


> A tie off on the trunk? That wasn't a tie off moron. It was tied at the base and the guy then used the rope to go up through the tree, over the top and then down to use as a directional to tpull the tree over. Why tie at the base? Tie it up high as you can for better leverage and pull. But you knew that.
> The BC 1800 is a standard in the industry around here. You may have a morbark dealership near you but that doesn't make it the best around. We have a morbark closer than the vermeer dealership and we also have a bandit dealership closer than vermeer. But I guess we're dumb and bottom dwellers. Or maybe we know what to look for in a machine and are willing to travel for it.
> 
> 3 vermeer grinders? Thats a different animal altogether. Are you paying attention? We're talking about chippers. CHIPPERS.


He did that because he set the rope with a slingshot and had obstructions in the way from tying a running bowline. A quick tie off at the base of the trunk and he was good to go. No need to leave the ground to set the rope and he had it plenty high.

I have every dealer close to me, so that’s not an issue. Look at bc1800 used prices. They don’t hold their value like a bandit or morbark. I wonder why, that’s because they are inferior in the 18” category. Just like a mr15 or 15xp will spank a bc1500. I’m done arguing the facts. Look at the used market, that will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## bck

epicklein22 said:


> He did that because he set the rope with a slingshot and had obstructions in the way from tying a running bowline. A quick tie off at the base of the trunk and he was good to go. No need to leave the ground to set the rope and he had it plenty high.
> 
> I have every dealer close to me, so that’s not an issue. Look at bc1800 used prices. They don’t hold their value like a bandit or morbark. I wonder why, that’s because they are inferior in the 18” category. Just like a mr15 or 15xp will spank a bc1500. I’m done arguing the facts. Look at the used market, that will tell you all you need to know.


And a m15r will spank a 15xp


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> the queen is younger than your bucket


that is actually a very nice truck and Hi Ranger if it runs and drives well


----------



## treevet

If you guys are gonna be an upper echelon tree company you have to own a 20" 200 hp chipper or bigger. You can have a smaller one too but if that is all you got and you sub or own a crane then those little chippers like Cassedei got just gonna slow down production.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> that is actually a very nice truck and Hi Ranger if it runs and drives well


didnt say it wasnt a nice truck, just said its old, kinda like you


----------



## tree MDS

My chipper has two 63.9 CID hyd. (twice the size of an 18xp) motors generating 10,824 pounds of pulling force and the monster top wheel is chain driven. You have no ****ing idea how bad this chipper would **** up that old paint rollered up piece of crap you been running for the last two decades as it barfs chips all over the tailgate and tongue/road, you annoying old geezer… lol. Just saying.

And the bandit guy told me (after I had already gotten my machine) that the Deere 173 can easily keep up with the older Cummins 200hp engines. And I could have it turned up if I wanted to (which I don’t, cuz it’s perfect).


----------



## jefflovstrom

Beautiful Sunday,  
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Same feed system as a 21XP. Now if you gonna tell me that 30 year old ******** Vermeer feed system with the two dumb ass vertical feed rollers are gonna hold a candle to that, I’m really lol-ing now.


----------



## treevet

You got Lovsdumb sking your lyin dck now. . Huge lol. What is that toothpick you running thru...maybe 10" dia? My chipper would chip your chipper up and spit out little sissy chippers like what yours is...uh ....lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> And the bandit guy told me (after I had already gotten my machine) that the Deere 173 can easily keep up with the older Cummins 200hp engines. And I could have it turned up if I wanted to (which I don’t, cuz it’s perfect).



AAAAaaand I asked my Butt Bandit dealer if my little 170 hp diesel could keep up with Treevet's mean ole 200 hp turbo diesel Cummins cuz that fkn Treevet always gets the best of me on my tree guy's forum. You know what he said....wanna hear it....well he said of course it would sonny...just keep sending in those finance payments.


tree MDS said:


> View attachment 931528
> View attachment 931529
> View attachment 931530
> View attachment 931531


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You got Lovsdumb sking your lyin dck now. . Huge lol. What is that toothpick you running thru...maybe 10" dia? My chipper would chip your chipper up and spit out little sissy chippers like what yours is...uh ....lol.



For the greatest, most experienced treeman in the world, everything you say is sounding more and more unintelligible and baseless, and everyone can see that, Dave. Just saying.

Like your statement that an elevator doesn’t add side reach to a bucket. It may not increase the radius, but it’s, much, much more usable with the fourth function of the 10’ elevator. Anyone that’s ever flown one knows that. The elevator is the king of bucket trucks. Only a fool would argue that fact (or the most experienced and refined Irish treeman in the world, lmao). But you’d much rather have the Puddle Skipper. 

And I’m just not even gonna talk about the piece of crap paint rollered 18” chipper. LOL.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> For the greatest, most experienced treeman in the world, everything you say is sounding more and more unintelligible and baseless, and everyone can see that, Dave. Just saying.
> 
> Like your statement that an elevator doesn’t add side reach to a bucket. It may not increase the radius, but it’s, much, much more usable with the fourth function of the 10’ elevator. Anyone that’s ever flown one knows that. The elevator is the king of bucket trucks. Only a fool would argue that fact (or the most experienced and refined Irish treeman in the world, lmao). But you’d much rather have the Puddle Skipper.
> 
> And I’m just not even gonna talk about the piece of crap paint rollered 18” chipper. LOL.


I don't have an 18" chipper dummy although that, the bc1800, is comparable to your Buttbandit but likely much better as it is a Vermeer, no brainer there.

Simple fact...the elevator goes up 10 more feet...that's it...period. It does not go sideways ANY further, adds a LOT more weight and a bigger truck to try and fit in spots (for just the 10' upwards gain).. You always talking "everyone knows" "everyone can see that"...how do you know that? That can't be ALL dummies you associate with?

Again a paint roller has never touched my chipper or any trucks. A few actually have imron paint but I am not that anal about the paint and the drill powered wheel shiner upper like You are. I think that may test out hi on the gaydometer. Just sayin...

Here is just a couple of sprayed pieces. I could go on and on. But to me...green is so fkn boring why even bother. NObody sees you coming down the street. Nobody.


----------



## treevet




----------



## bck

treevet said:


> that is actually a very nice truck and Hi Ranger if it runs and drives





treevet said:


> If you guys are gonna be an upper echelon tree company you have to own a 20" 200 hp chipper or bigger. You can have a smaller one too but if that is all you got and you sub or own a crane then those little chippers like Cassedei got just gonna slow down production.


Not going to argue with a 20 inch 6 cylinder diesel chipper. Different animal. I would add that if you are doing crane jobs day in and day out it’s worth having a grapple on the chipper. (And yes I ran one for the morning doing a crane job with a company I sub out this year. That’s a game changer. Forget the winch . )


----------



## bck

treevet said:


> I don't have an 18" chipper dummy although that, the bc1800, is comparable to your Buttbandit but likely much better as it is a Vermeer, no brainer there.
> 
> Simple fact...the elevator goes up 10 more feet...that's it...period. It does not go sideways ANY further, adds a LOT more weight and a bigger truck to try and fit in spots (for just the 10' upwards gain).. You always talking "everyone knows" "everyone can see that"...how do you know that? That can't be ALL dummies you associate with?
> 
> Again a paint roller has never touched my chipper or any trucks. A few actually have imron paint but I am not that anal about the paint and the drill powered wheel shiner upper like You are. I think that may test out hi on the gaydometer. Just sayin...
> 
> Here is just a couple of sprayed pieces. I could go on and on. But to me...green is so fkn boring why even bother. NObody sees you coming down the street. Nobody.
> 
> View attachment 931554
> View attachment 931555
> View attachment 931556
> View attachment 931557
> View attachment 931558
> View attachment 931559
> View attachment 931560


No winch on the chipper ?


----------



## treevet

bck said:


> Not going to argue with a 20 inch 6 cylinder diesel chipper. Different animal. I would add that if you are doing crane jobs day in and day out it’s worth having a grapple on the chipper. (And yes I ran one for the morning doing a crane job with a company I sub out this year. That’s a game changer. Forget the winch . )


disagree with the grapple and even the winch when you have a dingo/grapple to feed stuff. I could have gotten the winch, didn't want one. To each his own.


----------



## mikewhite85

Planted a new Christmas tree yesterday at the town green. Hopefully the Canaan fir will survive! There have been Norway Spruce, Blue Spruce, and White Spruce previously in a different spot on the green. There's a big tree lighting ceremony there every year. Hopefully it will someday be a grand old tree.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> disagree with the grapple and even the winch when you have a dingo/grapple to feed stuff. I could have gotten the winch, didn't want one. To each his own.



Why not both?

Have both of them in use all the time, they complement each other.


----------



## Rabid K9

And here I was believing the American civil war finished centuries ago….


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> And here I was believing the American civil war finished centuries ago….


Where you been.? You missed roll call yesterday. Out in the woods with no reception?


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Where you been.? You missed roll call yesterday. Out in the woods with no reception?



Family duties.

Had to go to wedding up in the city & spend some time with the little monsters.

Went to the zoo this morning (public holiday), more a case of the animals watching all parents struggling with rioting children than the other way round. Had to pull my youngest (<2) of the Galapagos tortoise, barramundi & jabiru enclosures in quick succession. Threatened to put my four year old in with the African hunting dogs if he didn't calm down....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> And here I was believing the American civil war finished centuries ago….


wont be surprised if there is another civil war in a few months

speaking of, im gonna go buy a .50cal ive got hundreds of rounds just no gun to shoot them with


----------



## Rabid K9

Jumped from a quick family trip to Darwin into a long backlog of jobs.

Back to a small community adjoining national park, mostly regrowth, but high rainfall area with some of the taller pockets of karri getting back up over 60m now. One of my grandfathers worked in the timber mills in what is now national park, recently picked up the contract for the climbing side of tree works with the conservation department, so some good technical stuff, big trees on cliffs, in cave entrances, old habitat trees, lightning etc.

First part of job was insurance, cleaning up a big marri had felled during storms (few weeks of +100km/h) earlier in the winter, part of the crown had fallen & landed on shed, another section failed, hung in crown & loaded up everything above house. To dangerous to climb in the wind, had to fell it from ground against lean, into the wind. Then removed a smaller marri above water tank (in photos). Our climate is seasonally wet & dry, so many rural lots rely of tank water storage over the five-six summer months without significant rain, hence losing your water storage due to fallen limb is undesirable. Couple of hours for Dolph Lundgren to get it down into narrow gap on one of the firebreaks.

Have been using the Vermeer to 'spring' the zipline when working on trees with lateral spread, works well, can pop limbs & smaller blocks over objects nicely, just have to dial in the timing with climber & machine operator.


----------



## Haplo

its not always about having the best equipment making a ton of money. Look at Reg Coates. Not everybody wants to grow their company. I am happy with my smaller crew as long as we're having fun, still make good money. Some people on here are very vain


----------



## treevet

Haplo said:


> its not always about having the best equipment making a ton of money. Look at Reg Coates. Not everybody wants to grow their company. I am happy with my smaller crew as long as we're having fun, still make good money. Some people on here are very vain


That is kind of a vain statement that you and Coates are the way to be happy instead of being more aggressive. To each their own. I push production and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## treevet

ps...Reg and you prob not a valid comparison as Reg has lots of stuff going on besides tree work making him money. And if you are short on money it hard to be happy with anything.


----------



## Haplo

as long as yer having fun that's what counts


----------



## treevet

Are you 18 y.o.?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Are you 18 y.o.?


hol' up


----------



## tree MDS

Nice Monday. Been a while since I did a manual takedown. 

The third pic is for Dave. Lol


----------



## treevet

as the age old saying goes...your age or your IQ?


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Nice Monday. Been a while since I did a manual takedown.
> 
> The third pic is for Dave. Lol
> View attachment 931769
> View attachment 931770
> View attachment 931771
> View attachment 931772
> View attachment 931773



Lift looks like it's sulking down in the background.

Good to be in the saddle? Few hip pointer bruises?


----------



## Rabid K9

Spiders web - awkward 45 degree flooded gum, right over house.


----------



## Rabid K9

What's going on over there?

Run out of mud to fling at each other....


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Run out of mud to fling at each other....


eating chili, come back in 45 minutes, there will be plenty


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> What's going on over there?
> 
> Run out of mud to fling at each other....



Nah. man, just busy working. Couple late nights today and yesterday. Plenty of mud to fling still. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

The hate. Lol.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

> *Seemed interesting to me....*






> ** *Welcome to Tomorrow*
> 
> *All of the following will likely become reality in the next 10-20 years. Many of us won’t see the changes, but our kids and grandkids probably will.
> 
> 1- Basic auto repair shops will disappear. Read on to know why.
> 
> 2- A gas/diesel engine has 20,000 individual parts. An electrical motor has only 20 parts. Electric cars are sold with lifetime guarantees and are repaired only by dealers. It takes only 10 minutes to remove and replace an electric motor.
> 
> 3- Faulty electric motors are not repaired in the dealership but are sent to a regional repair shop that repairs them with robots
> 
> 
> 4- Your electric motor malfunction light goes on, and so you drive up to what looks like a car wash, and your car is towed through while you have a cup of coffee and out comes your car with a new electric motor!
> 
> 5- Gas pumps will go away.
> 
> 
> 6- Street corners will have meters that dispense electricity.
> Companies will install electrical recharging stations; in fact, they’ve already started in the developed world.
> 
> 7- Smart major auto manufacturers have already designated money to start building new plants that build only electric cars.
> 
> 
> 8-Coal industries will go away. Gasoline/oil companies will go away. Drilling for oil will stop. Say goodbye to OPEC! The middle east is in trouble.
> 
> 9- Homes will produce and store more electrical energy during the day than they use, and will sell it back to the grid. The grid stores it and dispenses it to industries that are high electricity users. Has anybody seen the Tesla roof?
> 
> 10- A baby of today will see personal cars only in museums. The FUTURE is approaching faster than most of us can handle.
> 
> 11- In 1998, Kodak had 170,000 employees and sold 85% of all photo paper worldwide. Within just a few years, their business model disappeared and they went bankrupt. Who would have thought of that ever happening?
> 
> 12- What happened to Kodak and Polaroid will happen in a lot of industries in the next 5-10 years ... and most of us don't see it coming.
> 
> 13- Did you think in 1998 that 3 years later you'd NEVER take pictures on film again? With today’s smartphones, who even has a camera these days?
> 
> 14- Yet digital cameras were invented in 1975. The first ones only had 10,000 pixels, but followed Moore's law – that technological capacity will DOUBLE every year. So as with all exponential technologies, it was a disappointment for a time, before it became 'way superior' and became mainstream in only a few short years.
> 
> 15- It will now happen again (but much faster) with Artificial Intelligence (AI), health, autonomous and electric cars, education, 3D printing, agriculture and jobs.
> 
> 16- Forget the book, “Future Shock”; welcome to the 4th Industrial Revolution.
> 
> 17- Software has disrupted and will continue to disrupt most traditional industries in the next 5-10 years.
> 
> 18- UBER is just a software tool; it doesn't own any cars, and is now the biggest taxi company in the world! Ask any taxi drivers if they saw that coming.
> 
> 19- Airbnb is now the biggest hotel company in the world, although they don't own any properties. Ask Hilton Hotels if they saw that coming.
> 
> 20- Artificial Intelligence: Computers become exponentially better in understanding the world. This year, a computer beat the best Go player in the world, 10 years earlier than expected.
> 
> 21- In the USA, young lawyers already don't get jobs Because of computers, you can get legal advice (so far for right now, the basic stuff) within seconds, with 90% accuracy – compared with 70% accuracy when done by humans. So, if you study law, stop immediately. There will be 90% fewer lawyers in the future, (what a thought!). Only omniscient specialists will remain.
> 
> 22- Computer programs already help nurses diagnosing cancer, and the programs are 4 times more accurate than human nurses.
> 
> 23- Facebook now has pattern recognition software that can recognize faces better than humans. In 2030, computers will become more intelligent than humans...COMPUTERS CAN BE UNPLUGGED...OR SHOT!!!!!
> 
> 24- Autonomous cars: In 2018 the first self-driving cars are already here. In the next 2 years, the entire industry will start to be disrupted. You won’t WANT to own a car anymore as you will call a car with your phone; it will show up at your location and drive you to your destination.
> 
> 25- You will not need to park it. You will pay only for the driven distance and you can be productive while driving The very young children of today will never get a driver's license and will never own a car.
> 
> 26- This will change our cities because we will need 90-95% fewer cars. We can transform former parking lots into green parks.
> 
> 27- About 1.2 million people die each year in car accidents worldwide including distracted or drunk driving. We now have one accident every 60,000 miles. With autonomous driving that will drop to 1 accident in 6 million miles. That will save more than a million lives worldwide each year.
> 
> 28- Some traditional car companies will doubtless go bankrupt. They will try the evolutionary approach and just build a better car, while tech companies (Tesla, Apple, Google) will do the revolutionary approach and build a computer on wheels.
> 
> 29- Look at what Volvo is doing right now; no more internal combustion engines in their vehicles starting this year – with the 2019 models using all-electric or hybrid only, with the intent of phasing out the hybrid models.
> 
> 30- Many engineers from Volkswagen and Audi are completely terrified of Tesla – and they should be. Look at all the companies offering all-electric vehicles. That was unheard of only a few years ago.
> 
> 31- Insurance companies will have massive trouble because, without accidents, the costs will become cheaper. Their auto insurance business model will disappear.
> 
> 32- Real estate will change. If you can work from home (or from literally anywhere), people will abandon their towers to move far away to more beautiful affordable locations..
> 
> 33- Electric cars will become mainstream about 2030. Cities will be less noisy because all new cars will run on electricity.
> 
> 34- Cities will have much cleaner air as well.
> 
> 35- Electricity will become incredibly cheap and clean.
> 
> 36- Solar production has been on an exponential curve for 30 years, but you can now see the burgeoning impact. And it’s just getting ramped up
> 
> 37- Fossil energy companies are desperately trying to limit access to the grid to prevent competition from home solar installations; but, that simply cannot continue - technology will take care of that strategy.
> 
> 38- Health: "Tricorder X" will be announced this year. There are companies which will build a medical device (called the Tricorder from Star Trek) that works with your phone – taking your retina scan, your blood sample, and you breathe into it. It then analyses 54 bio-markers that will identify nearly any disease. There are dozens of phone apps out right now for health.
> 
> WELCOME TO TOMORROW! – some of it actually arrived a few years ago.*


----------



## tree MDS

Hopefully they'll be sliding me into the cremator before all that comes to fruition.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Hopefully they'll be sliding me into the cremator before all that comes to fruition.


you have a chipper right?


----------



## Tannerbob

90% of that is a far stretch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Used FOUR WHEEL DRIVE today on my puddle jumper. Down an embankment to get a tall leaner uprooting Bl. locust could NOT be climbed (even by the Zitster). Don't be a jealous hater.


----------



## treevet

Tannerbob said:


> 90% of that is a far stretch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Name some stuff that is a far stretch.


----------



## ZinTrees

towmobile 3000


----------



## tree MDS

This got you written all over it Dave! You could be a real innovator…. 100’ work height and SIX WHEEL DRIVE!!!! Lol.


----------



## Tannerbob

treevet said:


> Name some stuff that is a far stretch.



Needing 90 to 95% fewer cars, charging stations on street corners, houses producing and storing electricity to start with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Tannerbob said:


> Needing 90 to 95% fewer cars, charging stations on street corners, houses producing and storing electricity to start with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a client worked for 4 days ago has been selling back electricity to the Electric Company for bout 5 years. Have others too. You gonna have to reach to get to 90% of that is a stretch son. Wait til the Tesla roof becomes commonplace.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> This got you written all over it Dave! You could be a real innovator…. 100’ work height and SIX WHEEL DRIVE!!!! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 932482


I'd have to rent out your plywood guys and pay overtime for that one.


----------



## Tannerbob

treevet said:


> I got a client worked for 4 days ago has been selling back electricity to the Electric Company for bout 5 years. Have others too. You gonna have to reach to get to 90% of that is a stretch son. Wait til the Tesla roof becomes commonplace.



I know of some as well that sell some back to the power companies but very few can afford to put up solar panels. Who’s gonna pay for that. No I dont have to reach to far. The whole article is based on electric good coal bad. You can put up those waste of tax dollars windmills all across the nation and it wouldn’t supply enough electricity to feed what would be needed. They don’t even produce enough to ever pay for themselves so where is that money coming from. Electric cars won’t to me any good that take 8 hours to charge to drive for a couple hours. Good thing is I can plug my car into my house when the power goes out but what about when the wind doesn’t blow and the sun doesn’t shine and no electricity is being produced. That’s right. Those trustworthy batteries will cover us. Don’t get me started on the public transportation issues when only 5 to 10% of populations will own their own vehicles. 
Maybe in 100 years the technology will be there but not in 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I'd have to rent out your plywood guys and pay overtime for that one.



Why not!!?? You know your Zitty would approve. LMAO…


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Why not!!?? You know your Zitty would approve. LMAO…


ill be over here climbing and have half the tree down before he gets that trex setup


----------



## ZinTrees

oh is that terex? whatever, still a pile of flaming turds


----------



## treevet

Tannerbob said:


> I know of some as well that sell some back to the power companies but very few can afford to put up solar panels. Who’s gonna pay for that. No I dont have to reach to far. The whole article is based on electric good coal bad. You can put up those waste of tax dollars windmills all across the nation and it wouldn’t supply enough electricity to feed what would be needed. They don’t even produce enough to ever pay for themselves so where is that money coming from. Electric cars won’t to me any good that take 8 hours to charge to drive for a couple hours. Good thing is I can plug my car into my house when the power goes out but what about when the wind doesn’t blow and the sun doesn’t shine and no electricity is being produced. That’s right. Those trustworthy batteries will cover us. Don’t get me started on the public transportation issues when only 5 to 10% of populations will own their own vehicles.
> Maybe in 100 years the technology will be there but not in 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not for it and agree esp with the windmills but the Libtards stole the office and this is what they are pushing not to mention they run the House and the Senate. They want the country destroyed so Socialism can be installed. This is all part of their agenda and game plan. Seems like a runaway locomotive. How can this ever be stopped short of a violent take back.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Used FOUR WHEEL DRIVE today on my puddle jumper. Down an embankment to get a tall leaner uprooting Bl. locust could NOT be climbed (even by the Zitster). Don't be a jealous hater.
> 
> 
> View attachment 932473



Dare I say a tracked lift would have accessed that tree no problem. With more side reach and working height too.


----------



## epicklein22

Found myself a client that even Treevet would take on.  Building under construction is his garage. We were there clearing some hazard/dead trees near the spot he is having a treehouse built. He’s only 38 years old too.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Dare I say a tracked lift would have accessed that tree no problem. With more side reach and working height too.


Would have certainly tipped over sideways Pickles. Didn't need any more side reach or working height. Set up and back in lot likely in a couple hours less time.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Found myself a client that even Treevet would take on.  Building under construction is his garage. We were there clearing some hazard/dead trees near the spot he is having a treehouse built. He’s only 38 years old too.View attachment 932543
> View attachment 932544


We only work on mansions.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Dare I say a tracked lift would have accessed that tree no problem. With more side reach and working height too.



Boy, you ain’t kidding!!


----------



## Tannerbob

treevet said:


> I am not for it and agree esp with the windmills but the Libtards stole the office and this is what they are pushing not to mention they run the House and the Senate. They want the country destroyed so Socialism can be installed. This is all part of their agenda and game plan. Seems like a runaway locomotive. How can this ever be stopped short of a violent take back.



I can’t argue with any of that. 100% agree. Spot on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

He’s still a *****. Just saying.


----------



## capetrees

Tannerbob said:


> I know of some as well that sell some back to the power companies but very few can afford to put up solar panels. Who’s gonna pay for that. No I dont have to reach to far. The whole article is based on electric good coal bad. You can put up those waste of tax dollars windmills all across the nation and it wouldn’t supply enough electricity to feed what would be needed. They don’t even produce enough to ever pay for themselves so where is that money coming from. Electric cars won’t to me any good that take 8 hours to charge to drive for a couple hours. Good thing is I can plug my car into my house when the power goes out but what about when the wind doesn’t blow and the sun doesn’t shine and no electricity is being produced. That’s right. Those trustworthy batteries will cover us. Don’t get me started on the public transportation issues when only 5 to 10% of populations will own their own vehicles.
> Maybe in 100 years the technology will be there but not in 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Nikola Tre: Battery-Electric Daycab Semi-Truck


A reimagined battery-electric cabover semi-truck for short-haul, metro-regional applications.




nikolamotor.com


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> He’s still a *****. Just saying.


Stud...as your mom calls me quesadilla.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Boy, you ain’t kidding!!


Doesn't that fragile quaking shivering rag have like 3 booms and an extension and 4 more movements left and right and boom up and down movement to make like 10 different movements . No pistol grip as they couldn't figure that one out  . My ole bucket truck with a boom from the mid 70's figured out the pistol grip and didn't have half dozen levers and buttons  Plus you gotta take splinter and Quasimodo (hunched over from laying plywood all day and picking it up) off their fulltime all day job of lowering for bucket Princess after layin wood (to) for him to put that turtle back off it's back huge lol's .........


----------



## tree MDS

I’d rather have plywood on the ground than on my chip box lol. And I really don’t know what your point is… not like I don’t know what a pistol grip is, you old douche. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Used FOUR WHEEL DRIVE today on my puddle jumper. Down an embankment to get a tall leaner uprooting Bl. locust could NOT be climbed (even by the Zitster). Don't be a jealous hater.
> 
> 
> View attachment 932473



Looks like you need to send your one guy up there with trusty high end oil base and roller!!


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Used FOUR WHEEL DRIVE today on my puddle jumper. Down an embankment to get a tall leaner uprooting Bl. locust could NOT be climbed (even by the Zitster). Don't be a jealous hater.


that tree was about an inch and a half at the stump, I could have had it down with a handsaw in 20 seconds


----------



## Rabid K9

Anyone here have or run the MS400 yet?

Not that have a shortage of mid-size Stihl's, but fondled one yesterday & ergonomics wise, would make a very nice small felling, docking & next one up climbing saw.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I’d rather have plywood on the ground than on my chip box lol. And I really don’t know what your point is… not like I don’t know what a pistol grip is, you old douche. Lol. View attachment 932610



Do generally like cab overs with a large extra / sleeper cab, but that truck is damn nice.

Hows does the four wheel drive ride on the highway? Mine (cab over) is like a wild horse, actually maybe a bit more violent.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Do generally like cab overs with a large extra / sleeper cab, but that truck is damn nice.
> 
> Hows does the four wheel drive ride on the highway? Mine (cab over) is like a wild horse, actually maybe a bit more violent.



The 4x4 buckets are a little squirrelly to drive compared to a two wheel drive. I guess it’s the top heavy combined with the 4 wheel and height, etc. It’s not bad though. I think it’s a little worse towing a heavy trailer.

Funny thing, that picture was taken the night I picked it up in Virginia, I took like three connecting flights to get there on thanksgiving day. I was all excited thinking it would have insane headlights and handle like a Ferrari compared to my old one, but it wasn’t what I expected. Same poor headlights and have to stay on your game. Made for a long ride home lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I’d rather have plywood on the ground than on my chip box lol. And I really don’t know what your point is… not like I don’t know what a pistol grip is, you old douche. Lol. View attachment 932610


you got the ole girl out to put some fuel in it lol.

The point is let's see a picture of the controls on the potty lift suzy.


----------



## treevet

This picture and the big pink caption reminded me of someone. Can't put my finger on who?????....


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> This picture and the big pink caption reminded me of someone. Can't put my finger on who?????....
> 
> View attachment 932629


you?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> The 4x4 buckets are a little squirrelly to drive compared to a two wheel drive. I guess it’s the top heavy combined with the 4 wheel and height, etc. It’s not bad though. I think it’s a little worse towing a heavy trailer.
> 
> Funny thing, that picture was taken the night I picked it up in Virginia, I took like three connecting flights to get there on thanksgiving day. I was all excited thinking it would have insane headlights and handle like a Ferrari compared to my old one, but it wasn’t what I expected. Same poor headlights and have to stay on your game. Made for a long ride home lol.


good post!!! lots of emotions and feelings. kudos.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> you?


Go pop some more zits. Grown men are talking here lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Go pop some more zits.


if I had some to pop I would

but I actually clean my face, so no issues here


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> if I had some to pop I would
> 
> but I actually clean my face, so no issues here


you had one in your ear last time you discussed this subject lol


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> you had one in your ear last time you discussed this subject lol


thats the only place ive ever really had them, inside my earlobe, weird spot IMO but could be worse


----------



## tree MDS

I love it when this place degenerates back down to its core lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> The 4x4 buckets are a little squirrelly to drive compared to a two wheel drive. I guess it’s the top heavy combined with the 4 wheel and height, etc. It’s not bad though. I think it’s a little worse towing a heavy trailer.
> 
> Funny thing, that picture was taken the night I picked it up in Virginia, I took like three connecting flights to get there on thanksgiving day. I was all excited thinking it would have insane headlights and handle like a Ferrari compared to my old one, but it wasn’t what I expected. Same poor headlights and have to stay on your game. Made for a long ride home lol.



I only had to take two flights to pick up my Isuzu, but the five & a half thousand km drive home felt every bit that. One of the guys gave me a wry smile when I picked up the truck "Oh, your here to get the FTS" "Your driving to where??"

Live front axle, leaf springs all round, cab over on cheese cutters, always going to be a interactive ride.

Was nice to roll the swag out in tray under the stars after each long day of pothole & variable road surface inspection though.

Do heavy vehicles have to be fitted with limiters in the US? 106km/h is all your allowed on above 10 tonne GCM.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> if I had some to pop I would
> 
> but I actually clean my face, so no issues here



Haven't you got some assignment to do or pocket money to earn?


----------



## tree MDS

My International 4300 is governed at 65 mph, but that's only because it was a rental truck (penski). I don't think there's any law though. I think you can have them built either way. 

My log truck and bucket top out in the low 70's due to gearing (we have a lot of hills here) if I remember correctly. I don't really do much highway driving, thankfully. 

I love that truck! does it dump too? .


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> My International 4300 is governed at 65 mph, but that's only because it was a rental truck (penski). I don't think there's any law though. I think you can have them built either way.
> 
> My log truck and bucket top out in the low 70's due to gearing (we have a lot of hills here) if I remember correctly. I don't really do much highway driving, thankfully.
> 
> I love that truck! does it dump too? .



Not yet. Plan is to get converted to tipper & have a lift off top for bin so can still carry machinery etc. Also want to get a big tool cabinet built in space between cab & HIAB. Super singles on the front will hopefully calm a few bumps down as well. Would have happened sooner, but old truck got jealous & decided it needed a new gearbox. 

Am also a bit reluctant to shoot mulch at the newer truck when still have the old war machine to take the punishment.

Don't see many Inter's in Oz, but have spied a couple of 4x4's & 6x6's (I think) set up for mining exploration work.

The limiter is a devil on trucks, downright dangerous at times.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> This got you written all over it Dave! You could be a real innovator…. 100’ work height and SIX WHEEL DRIVE!!!! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 932482



That looks damn useful too. And cheap.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> That looks damn useful too. And cheap.



I'm sure it would be handy with your trees. Honestly, I don't envy you guys with all those huge trees. Maybe in my 20's I would've thought about going over that way and trying it out (just to say I did), but now at 48 I just wanna get paid and keep trucking along, you guys can keep all that. Looks too much like work imo (no offense). Damn impressive pics, btw!


----------



## tree MDS

Just for you Dave. Lol. The knob on the bottom right is a reostat, that means you can adjust your speed (I know all this is complicated). Just turn the key switch or whatever off and it goes into electric mode. Maybe the basket rotation and telescope in/out is what’s confusing to you? Oh yeah, jib up and down too..


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure it would be handy with your trees. Honestly, I don't envy you guys with all those huge trees. Maybe in my 20's I would've thought about going over that way and trying it out (just to say I did), but now at 48 I just wanna get paid and keep trucking along, you guys can keep all that. Looks too much like work imo (no offense). Damn impressive pics, btw!



The big eucs certainly have a presence. 

Most of our residential trees are less than 40m, but they are still skyrocketing at a few metres per year in a good season.

The long lonely leaders get pretty thought provoking when your 15 or 20 metres out on some wobbly stem & theres still a lot of tree stretching of to the sky in front of you. Do like it when get in the occasional conifer & they are like a sturdy stepladder of lateral limbs & elastic strength.

Some of our national park trees getting involved with are much more butt clenching though, 30, 40, even 50m of wide open, massive stem before the lower limbs, canopy of giant heavy wood & some scary old growth features somewhere up in the stratosphere.


----------



## tree MDS

Definitely wraptor thirty lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

Snapshots of day & half dismantling some fun rose gums (_Eucalyptus grandis_).

Really enjoyable trees to work with. Tall & leggy, clean wood, cuts like butter, simple growth habit (basically just reach for the sky fast as you can), they get quite mobile up in the crown, with a good few metres of sway & habit of dropping limbs, so went ham tong to strip the canopies before the wind on second day.

MS880 - 30"





MS194t - 14" narrow.





MS261 - 16" solid.





MS500i - 25" light.





MS661 - 25" light.





MS192t - 14" narrow. Ocean in background, watching yachts out on the bay, while sailing long limbs into the sunset.










MS500i.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Not yet. Plan is to get converted to tipper & have a lift off top for bin so can still carry machinery etc. Also want to get a big tool cabinet built in space between cab & HIAB. Super singles on the front will hopefully calm a few bumps down as well. Would have happened sooner, but old truck got jealous & decided it needed a new gearbox.
> 
> Am also a bit reluctant to shoot mulch at the newer truck when still have the old war machine to take the punishment.
> 
> Don't see many Inter's in Oz, but have spied a couple of 4x4's & 6x6's (I think) set up for mining exploration work.
> 
> The limiter is a devil on trucks, downright dangerous at times.


Would that be considered a tipper or a ute or a ute tipper or a tipper ute? Just curious.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> I only had to take two flights to pick up my Isuzu, but the five & a half thousand km drive home felt every bit that. One of the guys gave me a wry smile when I picked up the truck "Oh, your here to get the FTS" "Your driving to where??"
> 
> Live front axle, leaf springs all round, cab over on cheese cutters, always going to be a interactive ride.
> 
> Was nice to roll the swag out in tray under the stars after each long day of pothole & variable road surface inspection though.
> 
> Do heavy vehicles have to be fitted with limiters in the US? 106km/h is all your allowed on above 10 tonne GCM.


Limiters or governors (not gubna) can be desirable when you got a bunch of moronic idiots driving your trucks.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Just for you Dave. Lol. The knob on the bottom right is a reostat, that means you can adjust your speed (I know all this is complicated). Just turn the key switch or whatever off and it goes into electric mode. Maybe the basket rotation and telescope in/out is what’s confusing to you? Oh yeah, jib up and down too..
> View attachment 932671


brings back memories of a pizza I had last night...with the works


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure it would be handy with your trees. Honestly, I don't envy you guys with all those huge trees. Maybe in my 20's I would've thought about going over that way and trying it out (just to say I did), but now at 48 I just wanna get paid and keep trucking along, you guys can keep all that. Looks too much like work imo (no offense). Damn impressive pics, btw!


Just 12 more years and you will be a senior citizen. It will go by quick no worries.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Anyone here have or run the MS400 yet?
> 
> Not that have a shortage of mid-size Stihl's, but fondled one yesterday & ergonomics wise, would make a very nice small felling, docking & next one up climbing saw.


No stock saw will compete with modded saws.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> brings back memories of a pizza I had last night...with the works



I’m sure you’re much more comfortable with that pistol grip of yours. Lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure it would be handy with your trees. Honestly, I don't envy you guys with all those huge trees. Maybe in my 20's I would've thought about going over that way and trying it out (just to say I did), but now at 48 I just wanna get paid and keep trucking along, you guys can keep all that. Looks too much like work imo (no offense). Damn impressive pics, btw!


I would climb any of them anytime...especially with spikes on. 50 metres or what 150 feet? I have been in 150' tuliptrees and sycamores and white pines, etc hundreds and hundreds of times. We do all the biggest trees in our area and before in New Jersey. Never felt a bit scared and I have never been not fit unlike Paulsie. If you want to impress me show me a 300' Euc you are pruning without spikes.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I’m sure you’re much more comfortable with that pistol grip of yours. Lol


I got something for you to pistol grip on.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Snapshots of day & half dismantling some fun rose gums (_Eucalyptus grandis_).
> 
> Really enjoyable trees to work with. Tall & leggy, clean wood, cuts like butter, simple growth habit (basically just reach for the sky fast as you can), they get quite mobile up in the crown, with a good few metres of sway & habit of dropping limbs, so went ham tong to strip the canopies before the wind on second day.
> 
> MS880 - 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS194t - 14" narrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS261 - 16" solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS500i - 25" light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS661 - 25" light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS192t - 14" narrow. Ocean in background, watching yachts out on the bay, while sailing long limbs into the sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS500i.


That 261c is a nice candidate for porting. Mine became a different saw. My groundy bought one recently and says night and day comparing his stocker to my race saw.


----------



## KarlD

treevet said:


> I would climb any of them anytime...especially with spikes on. 50 metres or what 150 feet? I have been in 150' tuliptrees and sycamores and white pines, etc hundreds and hundreds of times. We do all the biggest trees in our area and before in New Jersey. Never felt a bit scared and I have never been not fit unlike Paulsie. If you want to impress me show me a 300' Euc you are pruning without spikes.


I’d be impressed too; would be one of the tallest Euc specimens in the world


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Haven't you got some assignment to do or pocket money to earn?


I was off doing a mowing job when you posted this lmao


----------



## tree MDS

So I have it coordinated with track lifts to do the annual inspection on my current unit when they drop off the second one in a month or so. My new kid (training) should have his class A in a week when he tests.

I’m waiting for a price on a new cam 24’ tilt deck for the new lift. They want a small fortune for the dedicated lift trailer like I have now. Not feeling it. B crew needs something that can tow either the tractor or the Giant as well as the lift. Unfortunately it sounds like it’s going to be six months to get my hands on the trailer I want (covid bs). I kinda knew that anyway though, so no biggie. Just thinking ahead.

Be pretty sick with my 75 footer and Ram towing two 90’ Omme lifts to a job. MDS likey.


----------



## tree MDS

Lights are green and skies are blue. How we roll, baby!!!


----------



## no tree to big

Rabid K9 said:


> Anyone here have or run the MS400 yet?
> 
> Not that have a shortage of mid-size Stihl's, but fondled one yesterday & ergonomics wise, would make a very nice small felling, docking & next one up climbing saw.


We run one has a bark box on it with a 25" bar we like it. We haven't done any side by side comparisons with a 362 or 462 so no real reference but she rips!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

KarlD said:


> I’d be impressed too; would be one of the tallest Euc specimens in the world


OK...Karl, that's good. I was exaggerating on purpose as Not much impresses me anymore. I have been to S. Cal numerous times and in driving around find the Eucs very unimpressive, puny even. Way less than a giant Sycamore, tuliptree or oak, etc on the East Coast with multi stems I have climbed over 5 decades. Yet many think just to throw out the tree name Euc it is a big fkn deal....not. I know many get huge and have seen some in N. Cal but not ALL of them...everywhere. Not a Euc but us visiting a very large Ficus I sought out on a vacation years ago We also visited the coastal Redwoods....


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> We run one has a bark box on it with a 25" bar we like it. We haven't done any side by side comparisons with a 362 or 462 so no real reference but she rips!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You put a $75. muffler cover on it. You maniac you.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> You put a $75. muffler cover on it. You maniac you.


And now I wear ear plugs and ear muffs and still have trouble hearing at the end of the day... some decisions turn out to be poor ones.... 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lights are green and skies are blue. How we roll, baby!!!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> OK...Karl, that's good. I was exaggerating on purpose as Not much impresses me anymore. I have been to S. Cal numerous times and in driving around find the Eucs very unimpressive, puny even. Way less than a giant Sycamore, tuliptree or oak, etc on the East Coast with multi stems I have climbed over 5 decades. Yet many think just to throw out the tree name Euc it is a big fkn deal....not. I know many get huge and have seen some in N. Cal but not ALL of them...everywhere. Not a Euc but us visiting a very large Ficus I sought out on a vacation years ago We also visited the coastal Redwoods....
> 
> View attachment 932805



We used to do full reductions on those trees in FL. No spikes., of course. Talk about climbing. Pfft..


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> We used to do full reductions on those trees in FL. No spikes., of course. Talk about climbing. Pfft..


----------



## tree MDS

Working in the tropics is a whole different deal, that’s all I’m saying.

Used to be called “type four”, or “class four” pruning. Canopy reduction by one third. This is back 29 years or so ago when TCIA was still NAA.

You could tell who was a good tree trimmer back then. Wasn’t like up here. You look at a tree standing alone that’s been reduced like that and you could instantly tell if the guy was good or not. That’s like an art, that kind of trimming.


----------



## treevet

Had a little spare time as finished early yesterday, Saturday so tossed half dozen 2k to 2500lb oak logs in the truck to take to nearby hillbillies who asked for some wood. Cleaned back lot to make ready for more logs to be staged and either taken to dump or firewood log people like this on a lot day or with some time off. Dump is half hour one way :-(



Trying to get my guy more hrs. on machine we bought a few months ago wherever we can


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Dump is half hour one way :-(


my property neighbors the dump here, takes me 5 minutes either way


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> my property neighbors the dump here, takes me 5 minutes either way


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Had a little spare time as finished early yesterday, Saturday so tossed half dozen 2k to 2500lb oak logs in the truck to take to nearby hillbillies who asked for some wood. Cleaned back lot to make ready for more logs to be staged and either taken to dump or firewood log people like this on a lot day or with some time off. Dump is half hour one way :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get my guy more hrs. on machine we bought a few months ago wherever we can




Lol. Bombs away!!!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Bombs away!!!


Yeah he is (has been told to) working on that. Extra heavy duty floor tho...I had it made ...no dents. Those pieces were more like 35 hun than 25 after cking green log chart...34" dia by 9 to 10 ft Quercus palustrus (shty ole pinoak).


----------



## tree MDS

They looked pretty heavy. Was he just afraid to pull up closer to the truck and curl down before releasing it? I could understand that, especially with you taking vids lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> They looked pretty heavy. Was he just afraid to pull up closer to the truck and curl down before releasing it? I could understand that, especially with you taking vids lol.


Yeah that is exactly what he said. Hard for me to get on him he does so many things right and he fixes absolutely everything that breaks. Last week the Dingo locked up on a job. We managed to limp it on a trailer. Back at lot he diagnoses a broken rt front wheel bearing, finds and orders it on his phone and gets it the next day and removes a track and jacks up the unit and replaces it. This schit is new to me.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Yeah that is exactly what he said. Hard for me to get on him he does so many things right and he fixes absolutely everything that breaks. Last week the Dingo locked up on a job. We managed to limp it on a trailer. Back at lot he diagnoses a broken rt front wheel bearing, finds and orders it on his phone and gets it the next day and removes a track and jacks up the unit and replaces it. This schit is new to me.



I hear you. I have an awesome mechanic that I really like. Probably ten years older than me, but just a total old school animal that can still fix the computer ****. Very, very impressive. He’s been a good friend to the business. As soon as I get a bill, I drop a check in the mail (or drop off cash, whatever). Nice to have somebody that will come to the job and save your ass if need be…. or make some crazy f’d up European hyd hose for me at 6:30 pm.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Yeah that is exactly what he said. Hard for me to get on him he does so many things right and he fixes absolutely everything that breaks. Last week the Dingo locked up on a job. We managed to limp it on a trailer. Back at lot he diagnoses a broken rt front wheel bearing, finds and orders it on his phone and gets it the next day and removes a track and jacks up the unit and replaces it. This schit is new to me.



Tom just got a brand new 55 ton National (pretty sure that’s what make it is) with 151’ of boom. (Speaking of old animals). We’re using them this week, not sure if it’s the new crane though.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Yeah that is exactly what he said. Hard for me to get on him he does so many things right and he fixes absolutely everything that breaks. Last week the Dingo locked up on a job. We managed to limp it on a trailer. Back at lot he diagnoses a broken rt front wheel bearing, finds and orders it on his phone and gets it the next day and removes a track and jacks up the unit and replaces it. This schit is new to me.



Don’t forget to tell him about the paint on top of the Mack’s chip box! (That sort of stuff bothers me lol).


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Don’t forget to tell him about the paint on top of the Mack’s chip box! (That sort of stuff bothers me lol).


those plyboard panels have metal frames attached to them that have pins so each section is removable and can be used as an open top dump truck. My chipper blows the plywood apart after a few years. It is treated plywood and no desire to paint nor will treated plywood take paint.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I hear you. I have an awesome mechanic that I really like. Probably ten years older than me, but just a total old school animal that can still fix the computer ****. Very, very impressive. He’s been a good friend to the business. As soon as I get a bill, I drop a check in the mail (or drop off cash, whatever). Nice to have somebody that will come to the job and save your ass if need be…. or make some crazy f’d up European hyd hose for me at 6:30 pm.


I have a trucking company that fixes my schit and their own stuff and have been with them for 40 years. Family owned and no one driving in there would have any idea how great they are. They fix anything diesel included. When I get the bill, never have asked for an estimate, I drive over and hand the secretary a check that day. Got to take care of your support system. My employee fixes small schit.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Tom just got a brand new 55 ton National (pretty sure that’s what make it is) with 151’ of boom. (Speaking of old animals). We’re using them this week, not sure if it’s the new crane though.


I love Tom and we been pals for years but on Facebook I dropped him as a friend. He probably has an issue with me because of that. But he was posting racist stuff demeaning blacks and I don't go for that schit. I let it go once and the second time pressed the defriend button.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> I love Tom and we been pals for years but on Facebook I dropped him as a friend. He probably has an issue with me because of that. But he was posting racist stuff demeaning blacks and I don't go for that schit. I let it go once and the second time pressed the defriend button.


Tom’s a good guy, salt of the earth type. I’m friends with him on FB and never have I seen him post anything racist of any sort.
Holding people accountable for their behavior and actions ain’t racism.
Just figured I’d post this up as he has not been around here much to defend such accusations.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> those plyboard panels have metal frames attached to them that have pins so each section is removable and can be used as an open top dump truck. My chipper blows the plywood apart after a few years. It is treated plywood and no desire to paint nor will treated plywood take paint.


ps...if that roof was made of steel it would need the crane to pick it off. With 3 plyboard sections it can be removed by hand.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Tom’s a good guy, salt of the earth type. I’m friends with him on FB and never have I seen him post anything racist of any sort.
> Holding people accountable for their behavior and actions ain’t racism.
> Just figured I’d post this up as he has not been around here much to defend such accusations.


I don't lie. Plain and simple. I don't lie. I assume he will pick up on this somehow (wink) and if he feels the need to discuss it...well...you know me. I like/d him a lot. You I could easily do without.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> I don't lie. Plain and simple. I don't lie. I assume he will pick up on this somehow (wink) and if he feels the need to discuss it...well...you know me. I like/d him a lot. You I could easily do without.


I could give a rip what or who you could do without. You post up bs on a daily basis Dave, it’s really laughable.
It’s only men who are insecure with themselves that seek to demean others.
And you did lie about Tom, and that makes you a liar…..
And liars I can do without as well…


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> I could give a rip what or who you could do without. You post up bs on a daily basis Dave, it’s really laughable.
> It’s only men who are insecure with themselves that seek to demean others.
> And you did lie about Tom, and that makes you a liar…..
> And liars I can do without as well…


Let's be more specific. What bs do I post up daily. Anyone who knows me knows you're gonna get the truth no matter how painful. Ask him. The answer will be interesting to me. You can go pm if that floats your boat. When I see an admiration club I am gonna poke around into it and see what I come up with...like with Casadei. Prove it son.


----------



## Jed1124

Paul runs a company you can only dream of. I’ll give you an example.
You are proud of the boy you have working for you that is ISA certified, rightfully so.
But then you say the ISA tops the CT Arborist license, and the CT arb license is a joke compared to the ISA.
I’m both Isa certified and a CT licensed arb. The ISA exam doesn’t hold a candle to the CT exam, maybe the BCMA, but not the ISA.
We have to do 100 questions in pestcide, for a mandatory supervisory license, 100 questions in general arboriculture, a walk through 30 tree ID, then sit before a board and be questioned to be licensed. But on numerous occasions I here you talking up your boy and saying Paul’s license is chit. That’s bs.
And Tom being a racist is bs as well. You ought not have said that without him here to defend himself.


----------



## ZinTrees

found some rock climbing gear for sale locally, thinking I might get it for the biners (speedline), sell the rest and order some pulltape to make slings with


----------



## Jed1124

ZinTrees said:


> found some rock climbing gear for sale locally, thinking I might get it for the biners (speedline), sell the rest and order some pulltape to make slings with
> 
> View attachment 933004


What did you pay for that?


----------



## ZinTrees

Jed1124 said:


> What did you pay for that?


I havent bought it, dude has the whole lot for $165, I can sell everything except the biners for close to that, and get some 2500# pulltape for around $0.10/ft to make slings


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Paul runs a company you can only dream of. I’ll give you an example.
> You are proud of the boy you have working for you that is ISA certified, rightfully so.
> But then you say the ISA tops the CT Arborist license, and the CT arb license is a joke compared to the ISA.
> I’m both Isa certified and a CT licensed arb. The ISA exam doesn’t hold a candle to the CT exam, maybe the BCMA, but not the ISA.
> We have to do 100 questions in pestcide, for a mandatory supervisory license, 100 questions in general arboriculture, a walk through 30 tree ID, then sit before a board and be questioned to be licensed. But on numerous occasions I here you talking up your boy and saying Paul’s license is chit. That’s bs.
> And Tom being a racist is bs as well. You ought not have said that without him here to defend hims


I disagree with the comparison of tests but I passed the first exam 30 years ago this year and it may have been more difficult then. The fail rate was very high. But to compare your exam with a BCMA is ridiculous I am sure.

It was just a few weeks ago a dumass from Chicago comes out of no where to pronounce my statement of a $10,000 ash removal I said was about 110' tall as likely barely 30' tall. I challenged him to a thousand dollar bet to come down here on a Sun. and find a witness while I measured the tree. He declined. I then did the tree and posted the video only to reveal the 4' trunk diameter with picked 12,000 lb stump to have about 60' long stems above the stump I had picked by a 90 ton crane and it measured 115 feet tall. The tallest ash in this state is 147 feet tall. It was the second biggest ash in all this area.

As for his ability to defend himself...he is a member here...he has friends like you here to pass it on. I would expect that to happen. I am hiding from no one. Let's hash it out. He comes on here and makes pretend he doesn't even know me and we have known each other for around 15 years I think.. I have nothing to lose posting this. I kind of like to talk about the hottest subject on the planet...racism.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Paul runs a company you can only dream of. I’ll give you an example.


I have forgotten about more tree work than he has done. Both quantity and profit wise I am sure. Like I have said before...I could finance every piece of equipment he owns tomorrow. If you want to talk net worth then the reality would come out. Seems you are the true bull$hitter spouting off now.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I have forgotten about more tree work than he has done


your dementia is kicking in dave, go sit down


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> your dementia is kicking in dave, go sit down


The truth is the truth Zin . More than 20 more years experience than him.


----------



## Jed1124

ZinTrees said:


> your dementia is kicking in dave, go sit down


You have big stones kid, I give you credit. Must be the homeschooling and not getting ruined in the public indoctrination centers.
You have a good future ahead of you stay away from drugs, booze, and dangerous women lol.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> But to compare your exam with a BCMA is ridiculous I am sure.


I recently had a BCMA call me to ask my opinion of treatment protocols for various insect and disease problems. We spent an hour on the phone.
They are good, but not all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> You have a good future ahead of you stay away from drugs, booze, and dangerous women lol.


Real good advice....have no fun, be boring, no memories...then its over. No wonder you passed the Conn. Tree Guy 30 tree ID test combination Pesticide Test lol.


----------



## Jed1124

ZinTrees said:


> I havent bought it, dude has the whole lot for $165, I can sell everything except the biners for close to that, and get some 2500# pulltape for around $0.10/ft to make slings


Might not be bad, would need to know what all the stuff is rated for first.
Rock climbers climb the rock, tree climbers climb the rope. Not sure the ratings are the same.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> I recently had a BCMA call me to ask my opinion of treatment protocols for various insect and disease problems. We spent an hour on the phone.
> They are good, but not all they are cracked up to be.


Please expound....I would abso fkn lutely LOVE to know the contents of that conversation.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Might not be bad, would need to know what all the stuff is rated for first.
> Rock climbers climb the rock, tree climbers climb the rope. Not sure the ratings are the same.


He's in bed long time ago dummy...smell of fahrts and stinky sox and boots wafting thru the air. Good advice tho...fo ...sho...


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> Real good advice....have no fun, be boring, no memories...then its over. No wonder you passed the Conn. Tree Guy 30 tree ID test combination Pesticide Test lol.


What do you want me to do? Tell a 15 year old kid to drink hard, do a bunch of blow, and chase hookers?
Any time you want to visit to take the test let me know. I’ll put you up, we’ll drink beer and argue, invite Paul and Tom over for a spat, then you can flunk the test the next day.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> Please expound....I would abso fkn lutely LOVE to know the contents of that conversation.


Most of it was based around mite flare ups due to Neonicotinoid applications in Hemlock and my opinions regarding the most effective and efficient injection systems on the market today.
He is currently using the Wedgle Direct with Imidacloprid (crappy system) and I tried to direct him away from that system and chemical and toward Dinotefuran bark applications.
Good enough?


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> What do you want me to do? Tell a 15 year old kid to drink hard, do a bunch of blow, and chase hookers?
> Any time you want to visit to take the test let me know. I’ll put you up, we’ll drink beer and argue, invite Paul and Tom over for a spat, then you can flunk the test the next day.


Dude, I studied personally with Alex Shigo for 13 years from 1980 when I first met him at Arbor Expo in Phila to 93 (read all his schit from 1970) when I passed their first test...without even studying. Then continued to study with him til he passed in 2006 falling on his deck and hitting his head. I can fly for free so I flew to his seminars in exotic places all over the country in the woods. 

Own every book, pamphlet and dvd he ever produced. Went out to dinner one night with him and 2 other guys at the week long seminar in Boone NC where only 25 students allowed and everyone had their own microscope and we studied wounding, compartmentalization etc etc. You don't know ANYTHING I don't know. I don't drink beer or take any drugs and wouldn't waste my time on a 30 tree id (huge lol) combination pesticide test (they are state run here). And I mean that in the nicest way possible.

And you teaching a BCMA...give me a break.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Most of it was based around mite flare ups due to Neonicotinoid applications in Hemlock and my opinions regarding the most effective and efficient injection systems on the market today.
> He is currently using the Wedgle Direct with Imidacloprid (crappy system) and I tried to direct him away from that system and chemical and toward Dinotefuran bark applications.
> Good enough?


The most efficient injection system and the first system is Mauget (user friendly). Been using it almost since the company came into business. They actually sent me a case of Fungisol to test on Vert wilt and report back to them with results in 1970...for free.

I have used Dino (Safari) trunk sprays for EAB and find them inconsistent in results and a threat to the environment compared to a closed injection system. But some fairly considerate thoughts although the guy could easily dispel them. How could you make that schit run for "an hour"?


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> You have big stones kid, I give you credit. Must be the homeschooling and not getting ruined in the public indoctrination centers. You have a good future ahead of you stay away from drugs, booze, and dangerous women lol.



Yes, the women are always going to be the biggest problem. Lol. They’re so nice though!!


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> I disagree with the comparison of tests but I passed the first exam 30 years ago this year and it may have been more difficult then. The fail rate was very high. But to compare your exam with a BCMA is ridiculous I am sure.
> 
> It was just a few weeks ago a dumass from Chicago comes out of no where to pronounce my statement of a $10,000 ash removal I said was about 110' tall as likely barely 30' tall. I challenged him to a thousand dollar bet to come down here on a Sun. and find a witness while I measured the tree. He declined. I then did the tree and posted the video only to reveal the 4' trunk diameter with picked 12,000 lb stump to have about 60' long stems above the stump I had picked by a 90 ton crane and it measured 115 feet tall. The tallest ash in this state is 147 feet tall. It was the second biggest ash in all this area.
> 
> As for his ability to defend himself...he is a member here...he has friends like you here to pass it on. I would expect that to happen. I am hiding from no one. Let's hash it out. He comes on here and makes pretend he doesn't even know me and we have known each other for around 15 years I think.. I have nothing to lose posting this. I kind of like to talk about the hottest subject on the planet...racism.


So with out posting pics for reference from your own videos, I am going to use your distortion of mathematics to prove a point of your BS... "picking 60 foot stems" "off 11k pound butt log" (from your video only slightly taller then the single story garage) ill give you 20 feet soooo 60+20=80 am I missing something? 

I'm still trying to figure out why you would even bring up our interactions from many weeks ago to try and defend yourself to another member? What relevance does it have? What point does it prove? That im the smartest one in this thread? I'm the one that just ignores you? Lol 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> Dude, I studied personally with Alex Shigo for 13 years from 1980 when I first met him at Arbor Expo in Phila to 93 (read all his schit from 1970) when I passed their first test...without even studying. Then continued to study with him til he passed in 2006 falling on his deck and hitting his head. I can fly for free so I flew to his seminars in exotic places all over the country in the woods.
> 
> Own every book, pamphlet and dvd he ever produced. Went out to dinner one night with him and 2 other guys at the week long seminar in Boone NC where only 25 students allowed and everyone had their own microscope and we studied wounding, compartmentalization etc etc. You don't know ANYTHING I don't know. I don't drink beer or take any drugs and wouldn't waste my time on a 30 tree id (huge lol) combination pesticide test (they are state run here). And I mean that in the nicest way possible.
> 
> And you teaching a BCMA...give me a break.


I envy your time with Shigo. He was a brilliant man. I’ve read everything he’s written as far as I know.
I’m not worried about anything I know that you don’t or vice versa. I’m more interested in learning from your years in the industry.
But your a blowhard, and that gets in the way.
The invitation still stands. I’ll drink the beer and you can have milk.


----------



## treevet

Been treating this 4 1/2' dbh 120' tall White ash since 2005 when I found the first (not a first but THE first) EAB in my town. I was on the town's UFB then. We have kept it alive for 17 years now while every other untreated ash, thousands and thousands, have died in the vicinity including all theirs. They just decided to save this one. 4 mil. Imicide. If you knock it...you just don't get it;.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> I envy your time with Shigo. He was a brilliant man. I’ve read everything he’s written as far as I know.
> I’m not worried about anything I know that you don’t or vice versa. I’m more interested in learning from your years in the industry.
> But your a blowhard, and that gets in the way.
> The invitation still stands. I’ll drink the beer and you can have milk.


We can talk tree care on here. I'd love it. One member, treeMDS, hates talking sophisticated tree care and tries to ridicule those who enjoy being a pro. But anytime fire away and I will blow hard right back. It is/was such a massive lost to lose the "Father of Modern Arboriculture". He was truly a genius and his goal was to pass on all he knows to those who "touch trees". And I don't mean to remove them MDS.

Travelling these days is hell but I do love New England. I went to college in Biddeford Maine for couple years prior to USMC. So beautiful this time of year.


----------



## tree MDS

Yawn. It’s not man’s work if it can be done with shorts on. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

Jed1124 said:


> You have big stones kid, I give you credit. Must be the homeschooling and not getting ruined in the public indoctrination centers.
> You have a good future ahead of you stay away from drugs, booze, and dangerous women lol.


thanks


----------



## ZinTrees

Jed1124 said:


> Might not be bad, would need to know what all the stuff is rated for first.
> Rock climbers climb the rock, tree climbers climb the rope. Not sure the ratings are the same.


I will ask, they are non-locking, no way ill use them for climbing, but for re-directs, and speedlining id say they will work good


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Yawn. It’s not man’s work if it can be done with shorts on. Just saying.


not calling the navy "mans work" by anymeans, more like a bunch of fat guys that got drunk and enlisted (my whole family is military, dad was navy for 7 years, I think I can poke a little fun)

this is the navy, they wear shorts, I think ive seen those shorts on the dukes of hazard once, looks kinda gay but OK


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> not calling the navy "mans work" by anymeans, more like a bunch of fat guys that got drunk and enlisted (my whole family is military, dad was navy for 7 years, I think I can poke a little fun)
> 
> this is the navy, they wear shorts, I think ive seen those shorts on the dukes of hazard once, looks kinda gay but OK
> View attachment 933024


Everyone who knows anything (not fatty bucket princesses like Cassedia) know the Marine Corps is the elite fighting force in the world. Squids (Navy) are for kids.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Everyone who knows anything (not fatty bucket princesses like Cassedia) know the Marine Corps is the elite fighting force in the world. Squids (Navy) are for kids.


go airforce if you want to be hand fed caviar for no reason other than "look what I can do"


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yawn. It’s not man’s work if it can be done with shorts on. Just saying.


Just the opposite Susie...it shows that man can do the work with one hand tied behind his back. You probably need cargo pocket pants to carry massive payment books that will never get much smaller after eab is gone.


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> found some rock climbing gear for sale locally, thinking I might get it for the biners (speedline), sell the rest and order some pulltape to make slings with
> 
> View attachment 933004



Was / am a trad climber from way back & have spent many years taking big whippers on quick draws & non locking biners. 

Some of my retired snap link biners are on my climbing saddles for hanging gear, self tethering small limbs & aid climbing leggy eucs for prunes.

But don't wouldn't use them for zip lining. We zipline some big heavy blocks, not just canopy / limbs, few reasons wouldn't use non lockers, not so much the rating, but more the function. Zip lining applies some very different movements & forces on the gear compared to 'normal' positive & negative rigging.

* Very high chance of the unclipping from line during the fall, twist & fly movements. They are designed to clip & unclip from rope easily with two fingers.
* Friction generated by biners on lines is very high, that along with the inevitable grit on gear will wear the biner frame very quickly. Quickdraw biners generally have large focus on weight reduction, with paired back frames.

The balance I've found is works well is some oval tri-locks. Good solid frame, round, along with oval shape of biners ensure clean running, minimal snagging, so far good durability.

Flat flying a long (Sydney bluegum) limb for clearance through gap, double leg sling, crude but effective, nice soft landing next to chipper.







Prepping a block for transit on same tree. Standard lockers (ran out of zipline slings), block will twist in air so butt leading, flat flying, but slightly weighted down so will dig into dirt & not bounce into anchor tree at end.


----------



## ZinTrees

I dont zipline chunks, none of my rigging will handle it, only small limbs, if im somewhere that I cannot have it come undone its simple enough to put a second biner in facing the opposite direction

ive seen a few speedline kits sold with non-lockers


----------



## tree MDS

Nice rainy day for another bucket and log truck job.


----------



## treevet

The plywood bozos look like they need a drink. Do you ever help or do you just bury em in dead sticky schit whenever you can? bet you went home at this point and ate a big pile of glazed donuts while they talked dirty schit about you and planned to go to a better company after they get their measly pay checks on Fri.?


----------



## treevet

An owner and 2 groundmen. When tf will you ever pay for hundreds and hundreds of thou$ands of dollars of trucks and equipment you signed for with just that little takedown today and 1 crew?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> An owner and 2 groundmen. When tf will you ever pay for hundreds and hundreds of thou$ands of dollars of trucks and equipment you signed for with just that little takedown today and 1 crew?


feels good for me, 2 guys, zero overhead, zero payments

quesadilla could learn from this


----------



## tree MDS

**** you. Lol. Almost Kenworth thirty…


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> So with out posting pics for reference from your own videos, I am going to use your distortion of mathematics to prove a point of your BS...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hey listen you old penihs puffer...you had your chance and you pu$$ed out like a stale ole vag been around the docks by the boat yard too long to sell it anymore. You were called out...com'on down here to the Nati, a mere 3 hour drive on a Sun. I know you aren't doing anything on Sun (or any other day for that matter) cept sitting around drinking moon shine and eating government cheese. You could have won a thousand dollars if you were right but you know the old Vet knows when a tree is a hunert feet or not by now. We even use a range finder sometimes but I measured it off my big bucket truck while my crane guy put on his ballast weights. 

So what have you ever put up son. You are "No Dich too Small to Puff on" Let's see some of the big dichs you USED to climb...either vid or picture. Quit trying to get some rep by jumping on other's posts when you got NOTHING....nothin but eat govt. cheese lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> **** you. Lol. Almost Kenworth thirty…View attachment 933088


Let the boys go home. They are soaking wet. Send em out here and I will take care of em and they will never be raped with plywoodies again.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice. Two jobs in one load. I love it! How we roll, baby!! Lol


----------



## treevet

All you ever roll with is still pictures. Boring. How bout some vid of you and the boys rolling. Gopro=$350.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Gopro=$350.


a friend gave me his a few weeks ago, got a few videos I might post up

no climbing video yet, but a few "instructional" video on SRT spar anchors, and what I use on the daily


----------



## ZinTrees




----------



## treevet

Nice....if you don't have extra equipment like that and are concerned about slipping down a spar/stem or just want a more stabile lanyard set up...just take one wrap around the tree and it becomes quickly a choking lanyard. 

Subscribed to your vids.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Nice....if you don't have extra equipment like that and are concerned about slipping down a spar/stem or just want a more stabile lanyard set up...just take one wrap around the tree and it becomes quickly a choking lanyard.
> 
> Subscribed to your vids.



Lol. At least you have someone left that likes you!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. At least you have someone left that likes you!


I like myself. That's all that matters suzie.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I like myself. That's all that matters suzie.



You “liked” Shigo too, didn’t you, Dave!!??  You old pole smoker,, he fell and hit his head on his deck.. you sure you weren’t there stalking him up fatal attraction style, old boy!!? Lol


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## ZinTrees

thanks dave, im thinking of getting a schedule going for them, might just post when I have time though, next vid will most likely be the daisy chain hitch that treemuggs uses


----------



## treevet

Back on the happy (unhappy really) juice again Casadei? Remember when you used to call me crying....Daaaave....how did you quit....I am a mess...what do I do???? Please please help me


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> thanks dave, im thinking of getting a schedule going for them, might just post when I have time though, next vid will most likely be the daisy chain hitch that treemuggs uses


I just got a go pro last week and I'm paying half for a drone my worker's gonna get and maybe we can have some fun with it when we get some time and rains stops.


----------



## ZinTrees

quesadilla describing his first time topping a tree in 1934:


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I just got a go pro last week and I'm paying half for a drone my worker's gonna get and maybe we can have some fun with it when we get some time and rains stops.


sounds fun, what model? mines an old @$$ hero 3+ silver, films 1080p @60FPS tho
put a sticky mount on my helmet, so far I like it


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Back on the happy (unhappy really) juice again Casadei? Remember when you used to call me crying....Daaaave....how did you quit....I am a mess...what do I do???? Please please help me



I did call you once, not long after Matt died, and I was going through a really rough time myself. Yep. Funny thing is, I figured your mind would eventually degenerate and use that against me (saw the desperation coming. Whatever. Was what it was. Guess i was looking for a friend. Yep, that happened, my bad apparently.
But keep rocking on, you old shigo lover you lol.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> sounds fun, what model? mines an old @$$ hero 3+ silver, films 1080p @60FPS tho
> put a sticky mount on my helmet, so far I like it


I thought I ordered the new gopro10 but the mfers sent me a 9. Trying to get rid of old stock I guess. It was $50 cheaper. Heard the 10's overheat.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I did call you once, not long after Matt died, and I was going through a really rough time myself. Yep. Funny thing is, I figured your mind would eventually degenerate and use that against me (saw the desperation coming. Whatever. Was what it was. Guess i was looking for a friend. Yep, that happened, my bad apparently.
> But keep rocking on, you old shigo loved you lol.


I think you are going thru a rough time now too. I have tried to have a truce with you but you just can't handle it. You are such easy game...I feel bad about it sometimes. Like I said...I can go either way...we get along...or we don't...that's how I roll lol.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> Everyone who knows anything (not fatty bucket princesses like Cassedia) know the Marine Corps is the elite fighting force in the world. Squids (Navy) are for kids.


Those be Seals attempting to qualify in that pool, no average squids….


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Those be Seals attempting to qualify in that pool, no average squids….


duhhhh...uh that was a joke son.


----------



## tree MDS

It’s not just me though. You take this **** too serious!, but that’s your thing maybe, just go easy!
And remember, Alex is gone, time to move on LOL.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> duhhhh...uh that was a joke son.


Ok, thank you father….


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> It’s not just me though. You take this **** too serious!, but that’s your thing maybe, just go easy!
> And remember, Alex is gone, time to move on LOL.


I have never been a good enemy to have. I could elaborate....but who will give a fk in 10 years?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I wanna know what you’re thinking?


you dont want to know what he's thinking


----------



## tree MDS

Apparently not lol


----------



## tree MDS

When good Penis-less Irish folks get bad attitudes. Lol…


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> When good Penis-less Irish folks get bad attitudes. Lol…


I didnt know dave was Irish


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> I didnt know dave was Irish


Of course he is. So many tree guys are Irish.,


----------



## Zale

Good to see things haven't changed much.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Of course he is. So many tree guys are Irish.,


Guilty...but beats being a Hack. Please if we are to advertise that we are "Professional" can we PLEASE spell "profesional" right lol. Aaaaaaaand where tf is the "tree climbers"? Inquiring minds want to know....uh....lol. Calls me please...any hour. We really knows what we are doing. 

Casadei Tree Service​FREE estimates. Locally owned and operated. Profesional tree climbers. Licensed. Tree removal, tree maintenance, trimming, stump grinding. 860-567-4797.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I did call you once, not long after Matt died, and I was going through a really rough time myself. Yep. Funny thing is, I figured your mind would eventually degenerate and use that against me (saw the desperation coming. Whatever. Was what it was. Guess i was looking for a friend. Yep, that happened, my bad apparently.
> But keep rocking on, you old shigo lover you lol.


Wasn't it YOUR mind that was going bad ("going through a really rough time myself"). ....and then paranoia set in. So sad when that happens. Alcoholism devastates so many families.

If you're still "looking" ...I'm your Huckleberry Paulsie.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> you dont want to know what he's thinking


I'm thinking ...you're a twat. There you have it. No more mystery.


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


>



That old cock sucker shouldn’t have attacked my friend Tom. That miserable bastard (Tom) is like a national treasure.. pretty much as old school and hard core as they get.

I was really only teasing for fun, and trying not to take it too seriously, but that, sadlly, crossed a desperate line. Too bad. Certainly not the end of the world though, just one more depressing example of humanity. Nothing new these days, apparently though.


----------



## tree MDS

And not for nothing, but I’m pretty much the one that’s kept this thread alive throughout the years,, not you, Dave. pretty much just out of love for the tree guy spirit. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> That old cock sucker shouldn’t have attacked my friend Tom. That miserable bastard (Tom) is like a national treasure.. pretty much as old school and hard core as they get.
> 
> I was really only teasing for fun, and trying not to take it too seriously, but that, sadlly, crossed a desperate line. Too bad. Certainly not the end of the world though, just one more depressing example of humanity. Nothing new these days, apparently though.


You are such a kunt...and a liar. We never used to fight before I was banned by the owner and rightfully so for what I said to him while involved with MasterBlaster. But you have kept this thread alive to show "how you roll" lol. All your ego dripping parade of mortgaged to the hilt equipment ....just standing there....ad nauseum. You have been picking a fight with me from the minute they let me back in for dominance of my thread. Pathetic. And as I have said...you are likely back on the booze or drugs. You're a mess.

And as for Tom...this is an open forum. Free speech. I said the truth and stand by it. I expected him to be told and come on here and we discuss what I think is worthy of treeman's discussion. It is uncomfortable but interesting and relevant. I have been in many forums over the years but mostly this one and I always have felt if you start a thread you are the host and it is your job to keep it interesting, informative, current and sometimes...dramatic. 

There is drama in this subject. Let's have it out. I moved all the time as a kid with my Father's trip to the top of the national corporate ladder. I went to 4 highschools. First one was Lake Forest Illinois. Very very wealthy town. Blacks lived in only one section of town, couldn't live elsewhere. But we, athletes and popular types hung out together. Then I moved to LaSalle Peru Illinois. That town had a "Sundown Rule" which can be understood by watching "The Green Book" well known movie about racism in the 50's, 60's. In LaSalle Peru blacks had to "be out of town by sundown" or else...or else. Needless to say I never saw a black the whole time I lived there. An isolated pathetic alcoholic town. Then I moved to Cincinnati Ohio and again blacks lived by themselves in my suburban town and could only live there. They weren't even allowed to look at houses on "the hill" where I live now and lived with my wealthy parents in hs. 

I heard a story from them last year of how they were treated...good example... They weren't allowed to swim in the municipal pool with white people but once a month they were allowed in...alone. But after it was over...they drained the whole pool, cleaned it, and re filled it!! Could you imagine what kids thought of themselves from that? Then I/we moved to Peterborough Ontario Canada. It was so beautiful and we had a lake with a boat slip in our back yard down a hill. There were no blacks there and they condescended to Americans because of racism but they treated First Nation tribes like animals and kept them in reservations.

As for the left using racism to further their political goals and the party itself IS the BLM movement...I think that is all horse schit. And racism has lessened over the decades but from older people like myself the truth comes of how bad it was for them and it was way worse than my example.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> sounds fun, what model? mines an old @$$ hero 3+ silver, films 1080p @60FPS tho
> put a sticky mount on my helmet, so far I like it


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> You are such a kunt...and a liar. We never used to fight before I was banned by the owner and rightfully so for what I said to him while involved with MasterBlaster. But you have kept this thread alive to show "how you roll" lol. All your ego dripping parade of mortgaged to the hilt equipment ....just standing there....ad nauseum. You have been picking a fight with me from the minute they let me back in for dominance of my thread. Pathetic. And as I have said...you are likely back on the booze or drugs. You're a mess.
> 
> And as for Tom...this is an open forum. Free speech. I said the truth and stand by it. I expected him to be told and come on here and we discuss what I think is worthy of treeman's discussion. It is uncomfortable but interesting and relevant. I have been in many forums over the years but mostly this one and I always have felt if you start a thread you are the host and it is your job to keep it interesting, informative, current and sometimes...dramatic.
> 
> There is drama in this subject. Let's have it out. I moved all the time as a kid with my Father's trip to the top of the national corporate ladder. I went to 4 highschools. First one was Lake Forest Illinois. Very very wealthy town. Blacks lived in only one section of town, couldn't live elsewhere. But we, athletes and popular types hung out together. Then I moved to LaSalle Peru Illinois. That town had a "Sundown Rule" which can be understood by watching "The Green Book" well known movie about racism in the 50's, 60's. In LaSalle Peru blacks had to "be out of town by sundown" or else...or else. Needless to say I never saw a black the whole time I lived there. An isolated pathetic alcoholic town. Then I moved to Cincinnati Ohio and again blacks lived by themselves in my suburban town and could only live there. They weren't even allowed to look at houses on "the hill" where I live now and lived with my wealthy parents in hs.
> 
> I heard a story from them last year of how they were treated...good example... They weren't allowed to swim in the municipal pool with white people but once a month they were allowed in...alone. But after it was over...they drained the whole pool, cleaned it, and re filled it!! Could you imagine what kids thought of themselves from that? Then I/we moved to Peterborough Ontario Canada. It was so beautiful and we had a lake with a boat slip in our back yard down a hill. There were no blacks there and they condescended to Americans because of racism but they treated First Nation tribes like animals and kept them in reservations.
> 
> As for the left using racism to further their political goals and the party itself IS the BLM movement...I think that is all horse schit. And racism has lessened over the decades but from older people like myself the truth comes of how bad it was for them and it was way worse than my example.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You are such a kunt...and a liar. We never used to fight before I was banned by the owner and rightfully so for what I said to him while involved with MasterBlaster. But you have kept this thread alive to show "how you roll" lol. All your ego dripping parade of mortgaged to the hilt equipment ....just standing there....ad nauseum. You have been picking a fight with me from the minute they let me back in for dominance of my thread. Pathetic. And as I have said...you are likely back on the booze or drugs. You're a mess.
> 
> And as for Tom...this is an open forum. Free speech. I said the truth and stand by it. I expected him to be told and come on here and we discuss what I think is worthy of treeman's discussion. It is uncomfortable but interesting and relevant. I have been in many forums over the years but mostly this one and I always have felt if you start a thread you are the host and it is your job to keep it interesting, informative, current and sometimes...dramatic.
> 
> There is drama in this subject. Let's have it out. I moved all the time as a kid with my Father's trip to the top of the national corporate ladder. I went to 4 highschools. First one was Lake Forest Illinois. Very very wealthy town. Blacks lived in only one section of town, couldn't live elsewhere. But we, athletes and popular types hung out together. Then I moved to LaSalle Peru Illinois. That town had a "Sundown Rule" which can be understood by watching "The Green Book" well known movie about racism in the 50's, 60's. In LaSalle Peru blacks had to "be out of town by sundown" or else...or else. Needless to say I never saw a black the whole time I lived there. An isolated pathetic alcoholic town. Then I moved to Cincinnati Ohio and again blacks lived by themselves in my suburban town and could only live there. They weren't even allowed to look at houses on "the hill" where I live now and lived with my wealthy parents in hs.
> 
> I heard a story from them last year of how they were treated...good example... They weren't allowed to swim in the municipal pool with white people but once a month they were allowed in...alone. But after it was over...they drained the whole pool, cleaned it, and re filled it!! Could you imagine what kids thought of themselves from that? Then I/we moved to Peterborough Ontario Canada. It was so beautiful and we had a lake with a boat slip in our back yard down a hill. There were no blacks there and they condescended to Americans because of racism but they treated First Nation tribes like animals and kept them in reservations.
> 
> As for the left using racism to further their political goals and the party itself IS the BLM movement...I think that is all horse schit. And racism has lessened over the decades but from older people like myself the truth comes of how bad it was for them and it was way worse than my example.



WTF cares, Dave!? What a total load of crap. Obviously you and your guy aren’t working enough if you have time for all this. What does he do while you’re spewing your bs on the internet, slit wood at that lot? Lol. Talk about someone that’s surely thinking of getting another job!

Just saying. Have fun…


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Obviously you and your guy aren’t working enough if you have time for all this. What does he do while you’re spewing your bs on the internet


I could ask the same for your two over worked plywood guys


----------



## tree MDS

Training day for one plywood guy.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Training day for one plywood guy.
> View attachment 933267


----------



## dbl612

dave, i find it comical that you think im a racist, because nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> dave, i find it comical that you think im a racist, because nothing could be further from the truth.



Don’t make me go back and find where he was talking about beating on some big “black” ex worker of his. Lol


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Don’t make me go back and find where he was talking about beating on some big “black” ex worker of his. Lol


more humor


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dave, i find it comical that you think im a racist, because nothing could be further from the truth.


I am glad to hear that. But what I said was I defriended because of a couple of racist comments. Nothing comical about that Tom.


----------



## ZinTrees

look what I just bought

old beat up FS85, needs a little tuning, other than that its great, paid $150


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> look what I just bought
> 
> old beat up FS85, needs a little tuning, other than that its great, paid $150
> 
> View attachment 933351


We’re not interested in any of that, kid. It’s an f’n weed eater. Lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> We’re not interested in any of that, kid. It’s an f’n weed eater. Lol.


I bought this too:


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> We’re not interested in any of that, kid. It’s an f’n weed eater. Lol.


an $800 weedeater new, im not joking either


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I am glad to hear that. But what I said was I defriended because of a couple of racist comments. Nothing comical about that Tom.


you said i made some racist comments. please bring them up, mr holier than thou treeman. ive been away from this site for months and i caught up today. your comments about people here have been quite insulting as always. i guess they are not keeping up to your high standards, just trying to make a living. carry on, your just as entertaining as ever. ill continue to watch the show from the cheap seats.


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, I wanna hear the details about this accusation myself. Lol, sounds like it’s gonna be some funny stuff!  Not that I’m a racist or anything, but hearing what got the wizards sleeve all twisted up is bound to be pure gold. Lmao. Just saying.


----------



## capetrees

dbl612 said:


> you said i made some racist comments. please bring them up, mr holier than thou treeman. ive been away from this site for months and i caught up today. your comments about people here have been quite insulting as always. i guess they are not keeping up to your high standards, just trying to make a living. carry on, your just as entertaining as ever. ill continue to watch the show from the cheap seats.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> you said i made some racist comments. please bring them up, mr holier than thou treeman. ive been away from this site for months and i caught up today. your comments about people here have been quite insulting as always. i guess they are not keeping up to your high standards, just trying to make a living. carry on, your just as entertaining as ever. ill continue to watch the show from the cheap seats.


Ok craneman ... so we are a group of conservatives together on fb (still am) and discussing blm during the riots and like anybody else (well almost anybody else) I have a number of black friends on there and you were included in the discussion as we went from tree forum friends to fb friends. So one person in this particular conversation is a lady friend of mine who I have known for maybe 40 years, babysat my kids and lived down the street from us. Like anyone else we (the group involved in the discussion) are all outraged by the rioting behavior across the country of blacks, including her. But then you characterize them (not just the rioters) as monkeys. I think that is pretty ignorant but decide it is probably just a lame attempt to be funny or you had too many beers. Then you do it atleast another time and I think ....what a stupid dumb mthrfker....how does another person, a nice old friend of mine feel being characterized like that? Her picture is right on her avatar. And like on here tons of people are just watching this schit and not partaking. Very embarrassing to have a friend like this...you. So bye bye. Hit the defriend button.


----------



## treevet

Aaaaand let's tell the truth at least on this one as you probably won't on the other issue. You didn't "happen on this after months away". Little tiny dich wet panties Paulene hooked you up with the info..like I told him to.


----------



## Rabid K9

Mein gott, it's all a bit petty in here!!


----------



## Rabid K9

Think will just go back to making chainsaw noises on an included tuart.


----------



## tree MDS

Extracted these couple nasty dead ash from a nice sugar maple. Nice place to work this time of year.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Think will just go back to making chainsaw noises on an included tuart.


I/we did all that stuff for 30 years exclusively before I even stepped foot in a bucket truck. I did however climb with cranes in removals for all those years except the first year. If that vehicle can get to that stump so can a bucket or maybe even a crane. But this is all good learning for you until you gear up and it looks like you are very proficient in it.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> I/we did all that stuff for 30 years exclusively before I even stepped foot in a bucket truck. I did however climb with cranes in removals for all those years except the first year. If that vehicle can get to that stump so can a bucket or maybe even a crane. But this is all good learning for you until you gear up and it looks like you are very proficient in it.



Just not cost effective in our region to run a crane as standard. Hire them for some jobs, basically doubles cost, long mobilisation distances, competing with mining industries which bumps up cost of large machinery. Had I had the HIAB for this job, would have certainly used it for lifting out the lower bole for milling though. Hard, dense timber, another species around 1250kg/m

Also in middle of commercial dairy & horse school operation, so couldn't block road for with large crane. Had to time dropping sections & cleaning up with passing traffic & people fondling up horses in the stables beneath. Think had about 30 people watching by the time got to last leaders.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Extracted these couple nasty dead ash from a nice sugar maple. Nice place to work this time of year.
> View attachment 933534
> View attachment 933535
> View attachment 933536



Has to be fake.

I see mud & not enough ply for one of your jobs?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I had a beautiful day! 
Jeff


----------



## Rabid K9

Speaking of ponds.

Third overwater deck working on in 'spare' time. Landscape built from scratch (bare wind blasted paddock) starting in 2015, heavy earthworks did the dam, took over from there. No tree planted on dam wall, but plenty on natural profile side of dam.

Dam full of marron & silver perch, natural filtration systems working a treat, nice clean water to swim in all summer long. FSL sits half way up jarrah bearers in picture. Nice to see the 'ecosystem' develop.


----------



## ZinTrees

about to drop another vidya, this one is all about my positioning lanyard setup


----------



## treevet

We out with a rain day today and office time.

Dude you need to take that schit to tree climber 101 or nooooobs. Think we all have a lanyard set up by now lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> We out with a rain day today and office time.
> 
> Dude you need to take that schit to tree climber 101 or nooooobs. Think we all have a lanyard set up by now lol.


listen here pal, its going on my yt, im not posting it here

also feel free to un-sub if my lanyard offends you


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> listen here pal, its going on my yt, im not posting it here
> 
> also feel free to un-sub if my lanyard offends you


Maybe we follow that up with a tie your boots instructional.. You know....different knots and shoe laces etc lol


----------



## ZinTrees

I just post videos for ideas, what works for me and maybe someone somewhere will find it useful


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Maybe we follow that up with a tie your boots instructional.. You know....different knots and shoe laces etc lol


on todays episode, we use the Siberian hitch to tie my shoes, featuring sterling scion 11.5mm shoelace


----------



## ZinTrees

dont forget, use a ropewrench when using single rope technique to tie your boots


----------



## Tetanus

Rabid K9 said:


> Speaking of ponds.
> 
> Third overwater deck working on in 'spare' time. Landscape built from scratch (bare wind blasted paddock) starting in 2015, heavy earthworks did the dam, took over from there. No tree planted on dam wall, but plenty on natural profile side of dam.
> 
> Dam full of marron & silver perch, natural filtration systems working a treat, nice clean water to swim in all summer long. FSL sits half way up jarrah bearers in picture. Nice to see the 'ecosystem' develop.


Really enjoying the photos of your work mad dog, my memories of WA are mostly limited to long flat dusty expanses of not much and the inside of shearing sheds, wish I'd spent a bit more time having a look around now!


----------



## tree MDS

More training day for one plywood guy. I think I saw Tom’s new crane flipping Dave off somewhere in these pics. Lol. Beautiful day.


----------



## ZinTrees

another hard day working in the rice fields, here is me taking a lunch break


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> More training day for one plywood guy. I think I saw Tom’s new crane flipping Dave off somewhere in these pics. Lol. Beautiful day.
> View attachment 933735
> View attachment 933736
> View attachment 933737
> View attachment 933738
> View attachment 933740


lets not get dave riled up


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> lets not get dave riled up


2 losers doing a crane job together with high interest rate financed equipment. Birds of a feather....


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> More training day for one plywood guy. I think I saw Tom’s new crane flipping Dave off somewhere in these pics. Lol. Beautiful day.
> View attachment 933735
> View attachment 933736
> View attachment 933737
> View attachment 933738
> View attachment 933740



You must not like him very much, sending him up with damn Husky?

That truck is also very blinging!!


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> You must not like him very much, sending him up with damn Husky?
> 
> That truck is also very blinging!!


legend has it, he has the pride flag painted on that husky


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> legend has it, he has the pride flag painted on that husky


Tom came over with his crane, Paul was already there with his hardware store Husqvarnas....and they both had an erection. The crane had one too.


----------



## treevet

ps...that's how they roll.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> ... But then you characterize them (not just the rioters) as monkeys. I think that is pretty ignorant but decide it is probably just a lame attempt to be funny or ...



While I would agree that most often folks are indeed making racial slurs when referring to BLM rioters as monkeys, I wouldn't quite be so confident that was definitely someone's intention. I have often been known to refer to my own crews misconduct as acting like a bunch of monkeys, as monkeys do indeed act badly, especially in angry groups. No matter what the human situation, a parallel action can be found in chimpanzee society, as well as most other primates. It's just a matter of extremes.

We are the rudest and most violent, the most destructive, and we hold grudges longer than all other primates. For the most part, such comparisons are just insults to the monkeys.


Back to trees now...
What am I doing today? Fixing my stump grinder. A newbie rolled it. No discernible damage, but it was upside down and lost fluids. Fortunately, it was in a sloped landscape that is being renovated.


----------



## pdqdl

Rabid K9 said:


> Mein gott, it's all a bit petty in here!!



That's why I don't often view this thread anymore.


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> While I would agree that most often folks are indeed making racial slurs when referring to BLM rioters as monkeys, I wouldn't quite be so confident that was definitely someone's intention. I have often been known to refer to my own crews misconduct as acting like a bunch of monkeys, as monkeys do indeed act badly, especially in angry groups. No matter what the human situation, a parallel action can be found in chimpanzee society, as well as most other primates. It's just a matter of extremes.
> 
> We are the rudest and most violent, the most destructive, and we hold grudges longer than all other primates. For the most part, such comparisons are just insults to the monkeys.
> 
> 
> Back to trees now...
> What am I doing today? Fixing my stump grinder. A newbie rolled it. No discernible damage, but it was upside down and lost fluids. Fortunately, it was in a sloped landscape that is being renovated.


You weren't there. The reference was to black people in general and hurtful to a close (black) friend of mine. Spouting off in another group may have not been quite so rude. Sounds like you need to be more selective in hiring.


----------



## pdqdl

tree MDS said:


> We’re not interested in any of that, kid. It’s an f’n weed eater. Lol.



I think a good brush cutter should be part of nearly every tree crew's available equipment. They take up a lot of space on the truck, but they can't be beat for clearing scrub brush underneath the trees. It all depends on how much you need to clear. A little bit: use a chainsaw. A couple hundred square feet: Bring the brush cutter!

Hint: put a manual feed string head on beneath your steel brush blade. Load it with .155 heavy duty string. Hack away! They are blazes faster than a chainsaw, and you don't have to crawl around to take out the brush. You don't have to worry about getting your chain dull, either.
Weeds, vines, 1" saplings... They all go down with a single swing. I've cut down 8" trees with them, but that's a bit of a stretch.

Use this style for brush & small trees:



NEVER waste your money on these unless you are trimming the bushes:



GREAT for heavy weeds and thick grass, not so good for heavy underbrush:



Just don't buy these at all:


All they do is get dull immediately, and they can't be sharpened except with a hand file. And they don't cut worth a crap even when sharp.


----------



## pdqdl

treevet said:


> You weren't there. The reference was to black people in general and hurtful to a close (black) friend of mine. Spouting off in another group may have not been quite so rude. Sounds like you need to be more selective in hiring.



I _definitely _need to be more selective in hiring. Problem is, I can't even get anybody to walk in the door and apply for work these days. I kinda suck at managing them once hired too. When your labor pool is as thin as mine, it's hard to fire somebody for being a bad actor. That just sets up a downward spiral of poor behavior and diminishing returns out of your employees.

I fired a guy two days ago. He broke a rake, wandered about for two minutes, and then went and sat down in the truck. He never said a word to me about what to do next. I was 50' away and had docked him the day before for sitting on the job and doing nothing. My mechanic thinks he only took the job so he could case our shop out for future thefts.

I should have fired him after the first 15 minutes on the first day he worked for me.


----------



## treevet

pdqdl said:


> I _definitely _need to be more selective in hiring. Problem is, I can't even get anybody to walk in the door and apply for work these days. I kinda suck at managing them once hired too. When your labor pool is as thin as mine, it's hard to fire somebody for being a bad actor. That just sets up a downward spiral of poor behavior and diminishing returns out of your employees.
> 
> I fired a guy two days ago. He broke a rake, wandered about for two minutes, and then went and sat down in the truck. He never said a word to me about what to do next. I was 50' away and had docked him the day before for sitting on the job and doing nothing. My mechanic thinks he only took the job so he could case our shop out for future thefts.
> 
> I should have fired him after the first 15 minutes on the first day he worked for me.


I hear ya. I lucked into a real good one for about 3 years now. I only need one and set it up that way. I could tell stories for hours. One of the last ones died of a heroin overdose after (and luckily after) I fired him for doing heroin on a job...at a Temple property. Son of another Cinci. tree company. Great kid otherwise...real sad.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> 2 losers doing a crane job together with high interest rate financed equipment. Birds of a feather....


dave your assuming things again..a serious case of jealousy.i think you cant handle the fact that paul has what he has at age 47 compared to what you had at 47. hell, ive got a customer at 33 years old that would smoke just about everyone on here, and he doesnt say a thing about what he has, and neither do i.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Tom came over with his crane, Paul was already there with his hardware store Husqvarnas....and they both had an erection. The crane had one too.View attachment 933850


i would of liked to be there but that machine is assigned to one of the operators. nice try on the insult dave.


----------



## treevet

Your boy said you were coming to do a tree with him a few days ago. Seemed to make sense you were gonna have an erection together.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dave your assuming things again..a serious case of jealousy.i think you cant handle the fact that paul has what he has at age 47 compared to what you had at 47. hell, ive got a customer at 33 years old that would smoke just about everyone on here, and he doesnt say a thing about what he has, and neither do i.


I am not jealous of numb nuts, I just don't like him. Not jealous of you or your quiet 33 year old "smokin hot pal". I could easily finance anything you have or he has. Seems you think very highly of yourself like Casedei does. Like I said...birds of a feather. Go find yourself a crane forum....you are NOT a treeman son.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I am not jealous of numb nuts, I just don't like him. Not jealous of you or your quiet 33 year old "smokin hot pal". I could easily finance anything you have or he has. Seems you think very highly of yourself like Casedei does. Like I said...birds of a feather. Go find yourself a crane forum....you are NOT a treeman son.


the way you act, you prove you are. look carefully, you will find i have never posted anything about my work or equipment.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I am not jealous of numb nuts, I just don't like him. Not jealous of you or your quiet 33 year old "smokin hot pal". I could easily finance anything you have or he has. Seems you think very highly of yourself like Casedei does. Like I said...birds of a feather. Go find yourself a crane forum....you are NOT a treeman son.


there is nobody that can think as highly off themselves as you do hell, you are a legend in your mind and everybody else is subject to your approval.


----------



## tree MDS

Another full load of PI covered ash logs out. I managed to fit the two trees that were in there from the other day and all but two 10’ chunks from yesterday’s two ash removals. I love this truck.


----------



## tree MDS

I like Dave. It’s just like when you were kid and you’d wrestle with a buddy, brother, or whatever, and all the sudden someone takes it too far and starts pulling hair, punching, kicking, whatever. That’s how I am seeing Dave in this.

But to bring Tom into it makes no sense to me, but whatever. Staying out of that one. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao. It’s all out war at the sandbox and Dave is throwing as much sand in everybody’s face as possible


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> there is nobody that can think as highly off themselves as you do hell, you are a legend in your mind and everybody else is subject to your approval.


Hey fuch you you little dich sucking Kunt. You PM me crying about how you almost died and you are like the walking dead now. So I figure I will lay off this miserable weak fag. But next thing I know you are poking at me with your assessment of me and all I say and do. Fuch off bitsch. Again go where crane ops hang out and cry to them what a weak broke down excuse for a human being you are on the verge of death. You big cry baby.


----------



## treevet

You tell me in the pm....oooow I hate those BLM fkrs they are terrible...that's all I said. Then another guy gets on and says hey nobody likes those rioters. This assclown says all blacks are like monkeys. My good friend a black woman says to me after I give Lasagne the axe....what's up with this mfker...can't the dumb bitsch see I am on his side?...."no he can't...he is that dumb".


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Another full load of PI covered ash logs out. I managed to fit the two trees that were in there from the other day and all but two 10’ chunks from yesterday’s two ash removals. I love this truck.
> View attachment 933954


Shortly after EAB goes bye bye....that truck goes  bye bye lol.


----------



## treevet

There were probably 10 or more tree services running around here full bore EAB all decked out in shiny new equipment like Quesidilla Tree Hacks. EVERY one is gone now. EVERY ONE lol.


----------



## treevet

Tom......


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> There were probably 10 or more tree services running around here full bore EAB all decked out in shiny new equipment like Quesidilla Tree Hacks. EVERY one is gone now. EVERY ONE lol.


Where did they go you ask?





__





Best New & Used Tree & Forestry Equipment For Sale | Treeandforestry.com


Are you looking for new & used tree service equipment for sale? Visit us online to get the best deals on high-quality tree service equipment.



www.treeandforestry.com


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Shortly after EAB goes bye bye....that truck goes  bye bye lol.



Haha. Time will surely be surmounting on you soon as well. (Think cheese sliding) lol.


----------



## treevet

you are no spring chicken son


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> you are no spring chicken son



Yes, but that’s kinda my point.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> There were probably 10 or more tree services running around here full bore EAB all decked out in shiny new equipment like Quesidilla Tree Hacks. EVERY one is gone now. EVERY ONE lol.


 
Yes. But I still believe I stand separate from the competition. Basically that’s how we roll.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yes. But I still believe I stand separate from the competition. Basically that’s how we roll.


yeah ...you are worse than all the others?


----------



## tree MDS

You’re still pitching sand like a spoiled *****. Grow up!!!


----------



## dbl612

dd i stand with my assrsmrnt of BLMave, your whole life is centered on insulting others. and i stand by my assessment of BLM based on their actions and those that support them. no cry baby, i was merely telling you why i haven been around. keep calling me names, it proves you haven't grown up yet. your dialogue gets more juvenile with each post


----------



## tree MDS

I’m thinking it’s diaper thirty soon . Sad, but I guess it happens to us all!!


----------



## tree MDS

I’m gonna keep fighting till dead though. Lol. Winning, baby!! Lol.


----------



## treevet

Like 2 peas (and I mean pea like urine) in a pod. Pathetic. Embarrassing.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Like 2 peas (and I mean pea like urine) in a pod. Pathetic. Embarrassing.



like two brain cells,, pathetic, but running the show currently.


----------



## Jed1124

Did about 3k in tick sprays and systemics. Got back to the shop by 3:45. Didn’t work hard at all.
It was a Good Friday. 
PHC is where it’s at …….
Cuttin a big black Walnut with the crane tomorrow, hopefully will gross what I did today.
But I still love the cutting, so as the MDS says that’s how we roll…..


----------



## tree MDS

Sounds like you have time for looking at Shigo memorabilia with Super Dave then!! LoL.


----------



## treevet

Mds doesn't do tick sprays but he often finds crabs in his crotch. Can you treat them. That's how he rolls.


----------



## Rabid K9

Have been quietly building a market for by-product materials for some time.

Mulch & fuelwood are fine, but relatively low value, a bonus of sorts.

But native timber market is evolving rapidly in the State with phasing out of certain parts of the timber industry, so demand for alternative products is increasing. Fortunate to have such a range of useful timber amongst our native species & a number of large plantations in the inventory.

Sold a truckload of spotted gum poles yesterday, some stockpiled, some harvested yesterday from plantation. Easy size to handle with Vermeer & HIAB - 100-200mm 3.6m. Didn't even have to debark them.

Two person crew, out of yard at 0900, back by 1330, couple of hours to deliver in arvo, including a coffee stop & peruse of machinery at wood yard, leisurely pace compared to a 'normal' tree day, gross over 3G. 

Obviously AUD peso's aren't the same as US ones, but still a fair day.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Where did they go you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best New & Used Tree & Forestry Equipment For Sale | Treeandforestry.com
> 
> 
> Are you looking for new & used tree service equipment for sale? Visit us online to get the best deals on high-quality tree service equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> www.treeandforestry.com



Can see why you guys all run those buckets.

Ridiculously cheap machinery by Australian standards, even with the conversion rate.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Have been quietly building a market for by-product materials for some time.
> 
> Mulch & fuelwood are fine, but relatively low value, a bonus of sorts.
> 
> But native timber market is evolving rapidly in the State with phasing out of certain parts of the timber industry, so demand for alternative products is increasing. Fortunate to have such a range of useful timber amongst our native species & a number of large plantations in the inventory.
> 
> Sold a truckload of spotted gum poles yesterday, some stockpiled, some harvested yesterday from plantation. Easy size to handle with Vermeer & HIAB - 100-200mm 3.6m. Didn't even have to debark them.
> 
> Two person crew, out of yard at 0900, back by 1330, couple of hours to deliver in arvo, including a coffee stop & peruse of machinery at wood yard, leisurely pace compared to a 'normal' tree day, gross over 3G.
> 
> Obviously AUD peso's aren't the same as US ones, but still a fair day.


Used to be value in byproducts here but now with so many entire mulch companies, no value in a truck load of chips and with the market glutted with ash wood the firewood industry has gone kaput. I sold my Timberwolf tw5 and 30' conveyor. Used to get $360. per split cord. People would laugh at that price now with ash wood free for the taking and an entire football stadium could be filled to the brim with logs as soon as EAB hits their town. As for lumber I have a saw mill less than 5 miles from me and they have logs as far as the eye can see and turn down even high quality stuff. But seems like you are on to something over there in Oz.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> your whole life is centered on insulting others.



Uhhhhh Tom...weren't it YOU who insulted an ENTIRE RACE????? Let's look in the mirror and be real here son.


----------



## treevet

Non euc big wood


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Used to be value in byproducts here but now with so many entire mulch companies, no value in a truck load of chips and with the market glutted with ash wood the firewood industry has gone kaput. I sold my Timberwolf tw5 and 30' conveyor. Used to get $360. per split cord. People would laugh at that price now with ash wood free for the taking and an entire football stadium could be filled to the brim with logs as soon as EAB hits their town. As for lumber I have a saw mill less than 5 miles from me and they have logs as far as the eye can see and turn down even high quality stuff. But seems like you are on to something over there in Oz.



The wheel is always turning....


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Non euc big wood




Big mossy bugger that one.

Like the GOT videos now he's out on his own, seem a lot more genuine.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Uhhhhh Tom...weren't it YOU who insulted an ENTIRE RACE????? Let's look in the mirror and be real here son.


i insulted BLM and its supporters not and entire race. apparently reading comprehension isn't one of your strong suits.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> i insulted BLM and its supporters not and entire race. apparently reading comprehension isn't one of your strong suits.


Not true. I hate BLM. No way would I have defriended you if that was true. And like I said ...I let it go once with my friend in the conversation...but not twice. You know it...I know it.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Big mossy bugger that one.
> 
> Like the GOT videos now he's out on his own, seem a lot more genuine.


true


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Not true. I hate BLM. No way would I have defriended you if that was true. And like I said ...I let it go once with my friend in the conversation...but not twice. You know it...I know it.


well i guess its a good thing were not friends then.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## gorman

Got new shirts made. My buddy who did this artwork does stuff for bigger fish like Andrew W.K. and others. These aren’t for working in obviously.


----------



## tree MDS

This tree was kind of a pita, septic tank to the right, huge canopy over the house, etc. Hated this tree, but done flawlessly. (Don’t know where that last pic came from, disregard).


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> This tree was kind of a pita, septic tank to the right, huge canopy over the house, etc. Hated this tree, but done flawlessly. (Don’t know where that last pic came from, disregard).
> View attachment 934144
> View attachment 934145
> View attachment 934146
> View attachment 934147


More (yawn) stills of tedious repetitive work being done manually when a crane would have been the right tool. 

Not really getting the cheese on the cracker bit. Does the ole lady's snatch smell like cheese when your little cracker gets near it? Just don't get it. I know you perceive it to be some big insult. Maybe Tom Lasagna can explain it?


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> well i guess its a good thing were not friends then.


Yeah and with each new post of yours it gets gooder and gooder.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Yeah and with each new post of yours it gets gooder and gooder.



Yes, gooder and gooder. lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> More (yawn) stills of tedious repetitive work being done manually when a crane would have been the right tool.
> 
> Not really getting the cheese on the cracker bit. Does the ole lady's snatch smell like cheese when your little cracker gets near it? Just don't get it. I know you perceive it to be some big insult. Maybe Tom Lasagna can explain it?



Tedious repetitive work? Lmao, just saying.

And that Dukes of Hazard looking, paint rollered up fleet is priceless, as always!


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I don't know what is going on with you lately, Dave, and I don't need an insult from you like you have been given out, but you seem to be really hateful and just down right offensive lately. I like you and respect you but it seems like you are deliberately trying to make us mad at you. Not sure why, ,,I have a lot of respect for you and your and contributions in your career in this business, you know that. I know you do. I have been here longer than almost anyone here and I remember good conversations and friendly banter between us and the others. What is going on Dave? I like you, but I like MDS and Rabid and DBL and others,, except the pimple popper learners who do not follow the rules and do not go to the 101 forum, (where I would respectfully respond to their questions), which is why I am quiet and not indulging is his posts, or in this thread you own. But I follow this thread and lately you seem to have gone of the cliff. I hope you can go back to the "Treevet" that I remember. ,,Jeff






treevet said:


> Not really getting the cheese on the cracker bit. Does the ole lady's snatch smell like cheese when your little cracker gets near it? Just don't get it. I know you perceive it to be some big insult. Maybe Tom Lasagna can explain it?


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


>


Jeff, I know we go way back and for the most part we all got along most of the time. So let me draw an analogy of what is happening here....like you mentioned using the name "pimple popper" and another comment about the kid....I never saw any negative interaction between you and Zin. But I have known you long enough to know that likely he was being disrespectful to you and likely it was mostly his fault. So now you perpetually regard him with disrespect. You expect others to take your side even though you are a part time poster and likely frequent all the other forums that I know you attend.

The analogy is that most of the time you are not around here and you catch little glimpses where Casadei and I are fighting. Others join in as they don't know me as they haven't been around that long or were not regulars back when. I have publicly tried numerous times to have and hold a truce with Casadei but when I am continuously disrespected by him when I think we are getting along...then I am gonna make him pay...along with those who take his side...like you...not knowing that bitsch is the one starting it every time....why? Well it is I guess as he stated himself...he "kept this threat alive all these years for the sake of tree guys everywhere" or some bullschit to that affect. (while I was out banned by the owner)

So there you have it. The truth. Take it as you'd like. If he tries to step on me...I'm gonna whack him with a baseball bat full of nails sticking out. I way over match him in every way. I have also suggested he take his little mortgaged equipment and still picture show of jobs that likely last for an eternity were they to be videoed....and start another "what did you do yesterday" or whatever and I promise I will not attend. But this is my thread and he will not disrespect me and not suffer my wrath....I could care less who witnesses it.

Like I told him long ago...We can get along here...or we can go to war...I could care less either way. It entertains me ....I get to write which I enjoy and compose stuff and debate/argue...and life goes on. Maybe you could start another thread...I will just head over to the chainsaw or equipment or tree care threads and let my thread die a slow death.


----------



## Rabid K9

Ego’s

Ego’s everywhere….


----------



## treevet

Including you and Jed1124


----------



## treevet

With him you get no discussion of and disdain for....tree care of any type (and it is exactly what makes this profession worthy of intellectual commitment)...disdain for genius tree care legends of the profession such as Shigo...disdain for judicious buying of trucks and equipment previously owned to control debt...ridicule of tree climbing (this does not mean spiking) and related equipment...he cannot climb a lick except maybe once every few months he wraptors up and spikes a bit on one pole...period...disdain for sophisticated modded saws...any efforts to physical conditioning as he does nothing that requires fitness...and lastly he mocks older people like me. Everyone gets old and at 50 he is...old. Just imagine if all of you, mostly likely in your 40's, didn't have to worry what they are gonna do in their latter years. Why can a carpenter, plumber, electrician, etc. all work in to their sedentary years and not constantly be asked "when you gonna retire?" Hey, just stay fit, don't get fat, and learn current schit and use state of the art equipment and techniques. Boom! ...a 72 year old Treevet still knocking out jobs 5 to 6 days a week and stuffing their pockets debt free and devoid of pain and enjoying life every day.

Again....any one of you all posting on here are free within 1 minute of reading this to start your own thread on what you did today and take all your pals over there and leave me behind...do it...I dare you.


----------



## tree MDS

It’s a community sand box, Dave. Relax. You can stop pitching sand now. Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> It’s a community sand box, Dave. Relax. You can stop pitching sand now. Lol.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> Including you and Jed1124


Thanks. 
Hope you are enjoying your weekend Dave.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> With him you get no discussion of and disdain for....tree care of any type (and it is exactly what makes this profession worthy of intellectual commitment)...disdain for genius tree care legends of the profession such as Shigo...disdain for judicious buying of trucks and equipment previously owned to control debt...ridicule of tree climbing (this does not mean spiking) and related equipment...he cannot climb a lick except maybe once every few months he wraptors up and spikes a bit on one pole...period...disdain for sophisticated modded saws...any efforts to physical conditioning as he does nothing that requires fitness...and lastly he mocks older people like me. Everyone gets old and at 50 he is...old. Just imagine if all of you, mostly likely in your 40's, didn't have to worry what they are gonna do in their latter years. Why can a carpenter, plumber, electrician, etc. all work in to their sedentary years and not constantly be asked "when you gonna retire?" Hey, just stay fit, don't get fat, and learn current schit and use state of the art equipment and techniques. Boom! ...a 72 year old Treevet still knocking out jobs 5 to 6 days a week and stuffing their pockets debt free and devoid of pain and enjoying life every day.
> 
> Again....any one of you all posting on here are free within 1 minute of reading this to start your own thread on what you did today and take all your pals over there and leave me behind...do it...I dare you.



Aside from personal attacks, I agree with a lot of the above regarding broader scale tree care, physical conditioning etc.

But the outright tanty chucking & abuse isn't so becoming. Scale that back & we can all learn more from you.

I think it's a great motivator that your still charging out jobs in your seventies.


----------



## Rabid K9

Anyone have feedback on the Husky T540i?

Don't have a single Husky motor in 30 or so saws, but the 540i caught my eye for being a bit of a 'game changer'.


----------



## treevet

I bought the T535i xp before that one came out and dropped about a grand on it with charger, batteries, conversion to quarter inch.

It is ok but has not gone out much lately as my ported 151 and 150's are my go to and it is a downgrade from them.

The 540 is ok too I am sure but the battery and saw is heavy. Hunnicke developed a wearable batter and "umbilical" to help with that although not a pleasure to have the cord in the way I bet.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Aside from personal attacks, I agree with a lot of the above regarding broader scale tree care, physical conditioning etc.
> 
> But the outright tanty chucking & abuse isn't so becoming. Scale that back & we can all learn more from you.
> 
> I think it's a great motivator that your still charging out jobs in your seventies.


I am not trying to teach...have no desire whatsoever. I just like to talk shop and am still learning...from you all.

As for the attacks...I would bet your moniker "rabid k9" is posturing to repel attacks before they start. You have insulted me numerous times...already. Water under the bridge. Attacks go with the turf on forums and if you can't protect yourself then you will forever be targets of people like Casedei, essentially a weak person himself. Just my opinion...and that is all I can give. 15 years on all kinds of forums and tens of thousands of posts (and even a moderator on one large forum) and there is and always will be people like him and the only way you can ward them off is make them look foolish. The risk is you look foolish at times in doing it (and admittedly it is a bit fun as well...thin line) but again that goes with the turf. Could care less...other content issued makes up for it imo.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> I bought the T535i xp before that one came out and dropped about a grand on it with charger, batteries, conversion to quarter inch.
> 
> It is ok but has not gone out much lately as my ported 151 and 150's are my go to and it is a downgrade from them.
> 
> The 540 is ok too I am sure but the battery and saw is heavy. Hunnicke developed a wearable batter and "umbilical" to help with that although not a pleasure to have the cord in the way I bet.



Yes, the umbilical looks like bit of a hassle to climb with.

Love my 192, 'ported' it by dropping it out of tree, leaves the 201's behind now.

Have the 160T, but just doesn't have enough poke, want something with more for the 'noise sensitive' jobs.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> and even a moderator on one large forum


I own 2 forums, beat that david


----------



## ZinTrees

to be fair, im the only member on either of them, but I still own 2 forums


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I am not trying to teach...have no desire whatsoever. I just like to talk shop and am still learning...from you all.
> 
> As for the attacks...I would bet your moniker "rabid k9" is posturing to repel attacks before they start. You have insulted me numerous times...already. Water under the bridge. Attacks go with the turf on forums and if you can't protect yourself then you will forever be targets of people like Casedei, essentially a weak person himself. Just my opinion...and that is all I can give. 15 years on all kinds of forums and tens of thousands of posts (and even a moderator on one large forum) and there is and always will be people like him and the only way you can ward them off is make them look foolish. The risk is you look foolish at times in doing it (and admittedly it is a bit fun as well...thin line) but again that goes with the turf. Could care enless...other content issued makes up for it imo.


its sad that you are in your seventies and filled with so much rage and the will to "go to war" with anyone you tell everyone what you have accomplished in the past through hard work, but fail to accept that others are trying to get ahead by working hard, and utilizing methods that were not available to you in your previous years. times of changed and the younger people are not interested in working themselves to the bone it all goes back to the saying work smarter not harder. lighten up you put in your dues.


----------



## Zale

Tree work into my seventies? **** that. I was good to hang it up in my early 50s.


----------



## tree MDS

I think that if I’m still alive I’ll be be running a crew or two at that age. I like going around, talking to the different customers, vendors, etc. I guess it just depends on my health, and if I’m able to find and retain quality people to do the actual work. 

I’ll be cutting trees until I’m dead probably. Never going to remove myself from the field entirely. Not unless some unforeseen condition forces me to do so. I guess I’m just old school and this is what I do. Be kinda lost without it.

I can certainly understand Zale’s situation, though.. A good friend of mine (early 50’s and the real deal, for sure) took a job with his town after decades of being an all around awesome tree worker (dot or something) and seems quite happy last time I talked to him. I’m sure in that situation it gets to the point where enough is enough already. Something to be said for knowing when it’s time to get out.


----------



## tree MDS

I do think the big spider lifts are the way to go though. Like Tom said, young people, in general, just don’t want to, or aren’t capable of working like we used to. It’s a different time.


----------



## treevet

Tom is not a treeman. That Zale guy doesn't sound like he ever was either. 

Up til the covid hit I played 2 or more city level Power A racquetball leagues (1 1/2 hour matches) a week from 1975 along with daily tree work which I love. At 69 I won our club's Power A (top) league with 14 of the best players around Cincinnati in it playing each 2 times to complete the league. I've won numerous tournaments as well. I have not been back since the covid hit since I found way less pain was the result. Not sure I am quitting entirely, playing since I miss the competition but I still work out daily on my Airdyne bike and lift. I may consider retiring at 80...but I may not as I can also manage and get out of the labor easily. We receive health as a by product of our job if done judiciously. Keep that in mind. I am an example. If your goal has been getting out then you likely aren't very good at what you do (now or just ever) and obviously time to quit. No passion= poor performance imo.


----------



## Zale

treevet said:


> Tom is not a treeman. That Zale guy doesn't sound like he ever was either.
> 
> Up til the covid hit I played 2 or more city level Power A racquetball leagues (1 1/2 hour matches) a week from 1975 along with daily tree work which I love. At 69 I won our club's Power A (top) league with 14 of the best players around Cincinnati in it playing each 2 times to complete the league. I've won numerous tournaments as well. I have not been back since the covid hit since I found way less pain was the result. Not sure I am quitting entirely, playing since I miss the competition but I still work out daily on my Airdyne bike and lift. I may consider retiring at 80...but I may not as I can also manage and get out of the labor easily. We receive health as a by product of our job if done judiciously. Keep that in mind. I am an example. If your goal has been getting out then you likely aren't very good at what you do (now or just ever) and obviously time to quit. No passion= poor performance imo.



I had a good go for 27 years climbing. You keep on keeping on.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Yes, the umbilical looks like bit of a hassle to climb with.
> 
> Love my 192, 'ported' it by dropping it out of tree, leaves the 201's behind now.
> 
> Have the 160T, but just doesn't have enough poke, want something with more for the 'noise sensitive' jobs.


192 is a great saw. I have 2 that go out daily with my 151 and 200, groundman gets one 193. The difference in the 193 is the crank case bolt is based in plastic and if you strip it out you can toss the saw in a garbage can. Pro saw's bolt is based in metal and can be replaced. But the 150/151 is surgical and the weight to power is incredible. I bought my groundman a 150 and he paid half and after a year (2 years ago) it was his saw. He brings it in daily with his water and food and hardhat, etc. Keeps it sharp and maintained.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rabid K9 said:


> Anyone have feedback on the Husky T540i?
> 
> Don't have a single Husky motor in 30 or so saws, but the 540i caught my eye for being a bit of a 'game changer'.


We just got 10 of the newest ones, 16" bars, the guys are really impressed compared to the ones we got a year ago. We use the a lot.
Jeff


----------



## dbl612

dave, you are correct, i am not a freeman, never claimed to be. for the last 30-35 years doing crane tree work has been an increasing part of our work load such that we have two cranes involved with tree work almost daily. we work with all different levels of treemen from the excellent to the learners. we try to get along with them all. it can be challenging.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dave, you are correct, i am not a freeman, never claimed to be. for the last 30-35 years doing crane tree work has been an increasing part of our work load such that we have two cranes involved with tree work almost daily. we work with all different levels of treemen from the excellent to the learners. we try to get along with them all. it can be challenging.


You may consider this bragging but I taught the crane owners (not all) in Cinci tree crane work while you are likely teaching some treemen tree crane work. It is not that complicated but can be very dangerous obviously esp to a novice. I moved my tree business from western New Jersey in 1983. I had been doing crane work since 1973 (50 years now). NObody did it here when I moved here to marry a hs sweetheart. I essentially INVENTED tree crane work. I likely did not invent it for any of you...but I did invent it for me. There were no scripts like now.

Like I said before, I will use anything I can when I am fighting with someone like anyone else will. Again you will consider this bragging but just the truth. I one time counted and have been in nearly a hundred bar fights, street fights, barrack fights, parking lot fights, campus fights, football field fights, war zone fights etc etc. When I am losing or get in a compromising position my out was always to get a headlock with one arm and gouge the guy's eye almost out of his head. This worked every time. One they were disabled, two they did not want it to happen again and knew what they were dealing with.

I would not be fighting with you were it not for Casadei and him bringing you up with reverence when he does crane work. I know you are a good guy. People say and do things they regret all the time as I do and no one is perfect. I'd be happy to make up with you and I know you are and were a person that does sophisticated tree work. We're lucky to have you here.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> We just got 10 of the newest ones, 16" bars, the guys are really impressed compared to the ones we got a year ago. We use the a lot.
> JeffView attachment 934369
> View attachment 934369


Those things are in the ms200 range replacements. A bit of a boat anchor for dedicated "small top handle". They are a good tool for taking out bigger diameter stuff before the next niche saw, say ms 261 ish. But to have to use them for everything is inadvisable in my opinion. Most of my day is spent slicing and dicing, cutting while holding and tossing and then I'd have a 200 sent up. Ms193/194 is almost interchangeable with the 150...almost. But to slash all over while suffering no fatigue and make small tight pruning cuts...the ms151 range is indispensable imo.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Ms193/194 is almost interchangeable with the 150


would you do an entire removal with a 150? done some with my 194 and even that felt like a bit much for the little guy

ill get a 200T off ebay in a few years for the bigger removals


----------



## treevet

They , above electrics, really could use a 1/4 inch conversion with a pointed light Panther bar 14".


----------



## ZinTrees

ive been looking at the panther 1/4 pitch stuff, really seems like a good idea for the smaller low powered saws


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> would you do an entire removal with a 150? done some with my 194 and even that felt like a bit much for the little guy
> 
> ill get a 200T off ebay in a few years for the bigger removals


I have probably owned 20 ms200's over the years. I now have 2 perfect ones. But yeah sometimes they sit in the truck as the 150 can take out most canopies before slamming the trunk or whatever. Once you own one you never go back imo.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Once you own one you never go back imo.


200 or 150?


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ive been looking at the panther 1/4 pitch stuff, really seems like a good idea for the smaller low powered saws


We got a bad batch of 1/4" 12" chains from them, about 20, but probably will go back to them when needed. Only place to buy a non homeowner (no double rakers) chain that size.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> 200 or 150?


150 (and of course the 200 too but hard to find). A ported 201 is a good substitute but you gonna pay maybe 1600 or more.


----------



## treevet

Gotta get my a$$ to work. See you later.;


----------



## ZinTrees

hard to get a good condition 200, but can find lots that new a rebuild on Ebay for cheap (was just looking at one, current bid under $185


----------



## ZinTrees

guys, I found quesadilla at his side job, apperently he's a lineman


----------



## Rabid K9

jefflovstrom said:


> We just got 10 of the newest ones, 16" bars, the guys are really impressed compared to the ones we got a year ago. We use the a lot.
> JeffView attachment 934369
> View attachment 934369



16" bar seems a lot on those, allthough looks like it would balance the 'back end heavy' of the battery?

I run 14" on all the climbing saws, except the little Stihl battery, 16" on 261 & 380.

When you say the crew's are impressed with the recent model, what have been the main things they like about them?


----------



## Rabid K9

Something wrong with this story.... (aside from not reverse parking the truck).


----------



## ZinTrees

holy stubs


----------



## ZinTrees

and it looks like your nearly horizontal to your tie in


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> holy stubs



Yep, was a hail mary, climbing line pretty much hooked around a passing cloud (** is a rare day when you don't climb well your high point in older eucs).

I hate stubs.

So why leave them?


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> So why leave them?


I use them as rigging re-directs and as a friction bollard, normally I will plan out each cut, leave ONE stub to use for everything I need, once that stuff is off the stub is cut off


basically, cut limb "A" with a stub, use for friction on limb "B" then cut stub "A" off


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Something wrong with this story.... (aside from not reverse parking the truck).


I also ran 11m velocity thru my zig zags from the time it was invented (I had 2 of the first gen that broke and were recalled) but then on a whim I went to the 12.7 vortex and been happier with it. It is harder to install in the zz so I just leave it on there and suffer having to slide it all the way back to the splice every time.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rabid K9 said:


> 16" bar seems a lot on those, allthough looks like it would balance the 'back end heavy' of the battery?
> 
> I run 14" on all the climbing saws, except the little Stihl battery, 16" on 261 & 380.
> 
> When you say the crew's are impressed with the recent model, what have been the main things they like about them?


The power and the torque. The variable speed trigger.
Jeff


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> I also ran 11m velocity thru my zig zags from the time it was invented (I had 2 of the first gen that broke and were recalled) but then on a whim I went to the 12.7 vortex and been happier with it. It is harder to install in the zz so I just leave it on there and suffer having to slide it all the way back to the splice every time.


I love velocity, only issue I have is its so friggen light, real pain to flick over a branch from more than about 10ft away


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> The power and the torque. The variable speed trigger.
> Jeff



Do chaps work against them? I heard the torque makes chaps negligible


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I love velocity, only issue I have is its so friggen light, real pain to flick over a branch from more than about 10ft away


It was real easy to run thru the zz and then re install it. But the 12/7 vortex is much easier on the hands imo. I got some other schit I bought for my Akimbo but not dialed that thing in yet. Put a steel snap on your belt and then put it on your velocity just for throwing. Then the light weight becomes an advantage up in the air.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> Do chaps work against them? I heard the torque makes chaps negligible


I heard the same thing, haven't tried to test that tho.
Jeff


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> It was real easy to run thru the zz and then re install it. But the 12/7 vortex is much easier on the hands imo. I got some other schit I bought for my Akimbo but not dialed that thing in yet. Put a steel snap on your belt and then put it on your velocity just for throwing. Then the light weight becomes an advantage up in the air.


Are you still climbing? I couldn’t imagine it at your age. We have a local guy (Your friend Paul knows him) that still climbs from time to time in his 70’s. Crazy bastard, and I love him. Can’t believe he hasn’t killed himself yet.
If you you are, I have all respect for you. 
Cant imagine doing it 25 years from now.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Are you still climbing? I couldn’t imagine it at your age. We have a local guy (Your friend Paul knows him) that still climbs from time to time in his 70’s. Crazy bastard, and I love him. Can’t believe he hasn’t killed himself yet.
> If you you are, I have all respect for you.
> Cant imagine doing it 25 years from now.


Thanks, I climb all the time. Did a big beech couple of days ago. Deadwood and a lot with house/roof clearance and thin interior canopy. No spikes of course. I condition religiously and like I said earlier...no pains at all now as I quit the sport I love, racquetball leagues, at the covid. I climb off the crane on removals. I can spike all day and all week if I wanted to.

New medicine since I can't distance run anymore is new generation Schwinn Airdyne as I used to break the pegs standing on them. 40 min. ride, 2 full mins on pegs then 3 mins on seat as hard as I can take for every 5 mins. At 40 minutes...on the seat but push as hard as I can for a full minute both arms and legs. Soaking wet and can't hardly talk.


----------



## treevet

I had a friend in New Jersey that climbed into his 80's. He was 2 time National Climbing Champion and foreman for Bartlett. I could come up with a couple of national tree care magazine articles he was featured in if anyone was interested.


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> Are you still climbing? I couldn’t imagine it at your age.



He has no lift, he has to LOL.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> It was real easy to run thru the zz and then re install it. But the 12/7 vortex is much easier on the hands imo. I got some other schit I bought for my Akimbo but not dialed that thing in yet. Put a steel snap on your belt and then put it on your velocity just for throwing. Then the light weight becomes an advantage up in the air.


I have started hanging my throw weight on a carritool, works great when advancing my climb line more than 10-15ft, and a necessity for my lanyard IMO

you see my lanyard video? got an amazing hitch for it so I can run it SRT, most of my climbs are under 40ft so I can choke it on a stem and rappel in an emergency without setting up my climb line

although, your akimbo would work nearly the same as the hitch I run


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> I have started hanging my throw weight on a carritool, works great when advancing my climb line more than 10-15ft, and a necessity for my lanyard IMO
> 
> you see my lanyard video? got an amazing hitch for it so I can run it SRT, most of my climbs are under 40ft so I can choke it on a stem and rappel in an emergency without setting up my climb line
> 
> although, your akimbo would work nearly the same as the hitch I run


then you gotta go back up and take out your canopy anchor if not a td?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> then you gotta go back up and take out your canopy anchor if not a td?


yes, but when you think about it, if im ever in a situation where I need to rappel down in an emergency then I couldn't care less about getting my rope back, rope is cheap all things considered


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> He has no lift, he has to LOL.


----------



## tree MDS

I’ve spent the last two days in my terex xt 60/70 elevator bucket (75’ work height). Spent the day before in my 90’ wh lift. The elevator is a workhorse, but the big lift is the technician, hands down. 25’ of extra height is a game changer for sure. 60 footers are entry level stuff. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I’ve spent the last two days in my terex xt 60/70 elevator bucket (75’ work height). Spent the day before in my 90’ wh lift. The elevator is a workhorse, but the big lift is the technician, hands down. 25’ of extra height is a game changer for sure. 60 footers are entry level stuff. Just saying.


Good God we know the specs on all your financed equipment by now suzie..."Suzie Just Sayin". I'd love to meet you in person sometime and slap the schit outta you. My Teco is more versatile than either your big tank elevator that never goes out or your flimsy clap trap potty lift. ....hook up the trailer, load the pos snail speed lift on trailer, tie it down so it don't tip over and fall off, drive to the job and find a place to park big ass trailer hooked to whatever pos you are pulling it with, unsecure all the rigging, creep it off the trailer, get morons to lay board all over off the board trailer, creep that top heavy pos off the trailer and onto the boards, creep it around so it don't tip over or get stuck up hill, set it up, pull half a dozen control buttons/arms, do your snail speed rigging, creep it back around and onto a trailer again, secure it again, drive it back to your shack, unsecure it, creep it off and into your garage so full of schit you have to climb over schit to get outta the door....lol...just sayin. 

Treevet same job...

Hop in truck. Drive 2 mis. to job. Back up to tree. Tear tree apart with no lowering at all. Drive back to shop. Go home early every day buried in money. Laugh about a dope name Casadei.


----------



## treevet

PS...85' minus 70' equals 15' extra height...dummy.


----------



## tree MDS

I don’t get what you’re arguing about. I’m saying your bucket is rated at 65’ work height. My lift, which you are obviously so jealous of (poor you), is rated at 90’ work height. So 25 foot difference (lol). And that’s like an all day everyday type thing. Lol just saying.,


----------



## tree MDS

it’s what’s called a game changer, old man. Suck it up. Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I don’t get what you’re arguing about. I’m saying your bucket is rated at 65’ work height. My lift, which you are obviously so jealous of (poor you), is rated at 90’ work height. So 25 foot difference (lol). And that’s like an all day everyday type thing. Lol just saying.,


Yeah but I also got a 75 footer used today ... so like your overpriced large payment (mine's paid off) yard ornament bucket...15' difference.

Plus I got a 145' reach crane with or without man basket...and you got NO CRANE, and no mini tracked grapple skid steer...and no acre commercial lot ...do you? (drat...that fkn treevet guy got me again...)...and I am spending ALL that $ and he isn't/didn't...I HATE that guy... I am gonna get him on ASite....Noooot. (lol just sayin)


----------



## tree MDS

How old are those pictures!!?? Lol


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> How old are those pictures!!?? Lol


some are as old as this fence...


----------



## treevet

ohhhh...forgot....lol just sayin.


----------



## treevet

here's a newer picture for ya...


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> here's a newer picture for ya...


LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## tree MDS

Whew…

Anyway.. we were back at this place today killing the stump and getting paid. Pita job altogether, but we finished in style with raves from the customer (tough old Litchfield gal), as usual. She said we’re the best ever, and that she’s had many people work for her. Complimented the boys even. The Casadei difference, as I call it. How we roll baby.


----------



## treevet

You already put those first two boring stills up. You got Halfzheimers or something? Good dirt spreading tho


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You already put those first two boring stills up. You got Halfzheimers or something? Good dirt spreading tho



Lol. Don’t worry, I’ll put up something else you can’t do tomorrow. Don’t want you getting bored. Lol


----------



## treevet

I can't wait....please put up the same pictures of trucks and the potty lift just standing around a tree with ropes and some limbs cut off....please


----------



## Haplo

cut down 12 trees at a local park, hauled out two loads of chips and a load and half of logs. Takes less than 10 minutes to load the truck full of 10' logs using the MT-55. Free to dump 5 minutes from home


----------



## Jed1124

Haplo said:


> cut down 12 trees at a local park, hauled out two loads of chips and a load and half of logs. Takes less than 10 minutes to load the truck full of 10' logs using the MT-55. Free to dump 5 minutes from home
> 
> 
> View attachment 935294
> View attachment 935295
> View attachment 935296


Nice load of Ash!


----------



## gorman

I was setting up the port o wrap at the last job today and I got swarmed by yellow jackets. Hundreds. Got up my helmet and down my gloves. Probably a dozen stings. Homeowner was gracious enough to front me a Benadryl.


----------



## tree MDS

Ash wars, baby!! How we roll!!

Had three other normal sized ash trees under today’s larger one. Truck drives like a car loaded like this. MDS likey.


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Nice load of Ash!


some bl walnut in the second load


----------



## tree MDS

Spied this sweet rig on the job today too. Thought I was at a certain lot in Cinci for a second lmao…


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Spied this sweet rig on the job today too. Thought I was at a certain lot in Cinci for a second lmao…
> View attachment 935370


I am on your mind all day and all night lol. It is working.


----------



## tree MDS

See, and somebody said your rollered up pumpkin lookin’ fleet wouldn’t fit in around here. LOL.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> See, and somebody said your rollered up pumpkin lookin’ fleet wouldn’t fit in around here. LOL.


yeah but if you panned the camera around the LOT (which the Quesadilla group don't got) you would see a CRANE....which Casadei Tree Murderers also don't got huge lol


----------



## treevet

Austin Powers practicing for a job driving the Casadei Giant loader in a back yard.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Spied this sweet rig on the job today too. Thought I was at a certain lot in Cinci for a second lmao…
> View attachment 935370


I like that old truck...I could restore it.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> I like that old truck...I could restore it.


I was thinking the same thing although those words are wasted on him. It looks solid and you know being a dump it has a heavy duty suspension. I owned and ran trucks just like that in the 70's with big flat dumps. Beautiful when painted. Much thicker metal back in the day.


----------



## treevet

Isn't that like a one ton chipper truck with maybe a 10 foot bed and part of it taken up with a tool box in front of your tiny chipper? My chipper would fill that thing up with one branch if it is. C'mon man!


----------



## tree MDS

12’ high capacity . Pto dump, none of that electric BS. 19,500 gvwr. That truck holds almost as many chips as my international 4300 with 14’ high capacity southco body. Not that chip space is ever an issue.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I like that old truck...I could restore it.



It always amazed me how much better the steel was back in the day. None of the jap scrap of today.

I remember as a kid we were always dragging an old Chevy (67 - 72 trucks) out of a field or whatever and stripping them for parts to try and build one good one. The difference in the steel from 67 or 68 was totally different from the later ones (generally rust buckets).


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Isn't that like a one ton chipper truck with maybe a 10 foot bed and part of it taken up with a tool box in front of your tiny chipper? My chipper would fill that thing up with one branch if it is. C'mon man!
> 
> View attachment 935581



What year is that precious chipper of yours, like 81? lol. I remember the best was when you painted it that awful orange with the high end oil base and roller and you could see the rectangles of Vermeer yellow where you “cut in” around the stickers.Lmao over here, that was some real cobbler stuff right there!!


----------



## treevet

one ton chipper truck...lol


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## treevet

What do we put the logs in now Boss? Put em in the one ton Splinter.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> What do we put the logs in now Boss? Put em in the one ton Splinter.



You’re on a real roll today old boy! Lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

Out of the sandbox for a while....

'Old school' pride. Quick marri thrash down with the 200T, lock jack & Vermeer 725 with rake grapple instead of rotating grab.


----------



## treevet

Rake grapple is superior imo.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Rake grapple is superior imo.



Depends what you use it for. My rake grapple is for clearing firebreaks, spreading mulch, cleaning up road, pushing fine debris etc.

The heavy duty Intermercato five finger is the absolute business time for moving logs, pulling whole trees etc. Increases the manoeuvrability of the compact track machine by many times.


----------



## treevet

I have had a grapple rake and a pincher rake for what...over 10 years. You cannot push or doze logs to get in position to grab with the pincher grapple especially if the logs are abutted to other logs or stumps...you can with the grapple rake...grapple rake gets the log higher in the air than the pincher which has many advantages. Pincher is best for grabbing and dragging brush and for long log loading into the back of a truck. That's how I see it with my skid steers. Seems the same for your mini skid.


----------



## Rabid K9

Becomes an extension of your hand this thing....

360 rotation opens up all sorts of possibilities, as does it rake grapple crushing force.

Use to it push & doze all the time, although don't generally need too as you just grab logs & rotate them to where required.


----------



## treevet

Grapple rake would curl and hold a log above where your attachment plate is in the picture.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Grapple rake would curl and hold a log above where your attachment plate is in the picture.



So will the FF. Can replant it vertically if needed.

But tree was at 90 degrees in pond. So cut & rotated, dragged out along narrow 200m causeway through wetlands. No damage to surround veg, limited track skidding to keep in position.


----------



## Rabid K9

Good place for the rigid mount rotating grapple. 

Swinging long heavy Tas blue limbs into two dimensional canopy gap to right. Super picky client, not allowed to damage a flower, long drag to chipper up in turning circle in background, eighty five of those shitty low voltage lights in the way en-route.

Even laid plywood & conveyor matting (for six metres).


----------



## tree MDS

Nice relaxing little backyard job with Lifty to start the week. Good $ too. Had to use the narrow outrigger setting on the house side to work over (and under) this Yew all day. Really nice setup. That Spruce was a 100’, did it at the end of the day in an hour or hour and a half.

Had the lift almost 2 1/2 years now, still getting better and better.


----------



## Rabid K9

Was speaking to the state Bandit & Vermeer dealers today.

You guys can't get the 21XP's built, across the country & onto ships fast enough for demand in Australia. Chippers sold before they are even built.

Same goes with Vermeer stumpies.


----------



## ZinTrees

@Rabid K9 looks like your rope bridge is nearing retirement 
I threw a bluestreak (16 strand) adjustable bridge on my saddle, so far its holding up good


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> @Rabid K9 looks like your rope bridge is nearing retirement
> I threw a bluestreak (16 strand) adjustable bridge on my saddle, so far its holding up good



Have thought the same thing - that bridge has had five years of solid use.


----------



## ZinTrees

atleast you know the rules, so its OK to break them

seriously tho, IDK about your saddle, but a normal bridge tied into paws is $20 or so USD cheap enough to replace every 6 months to a year and never worry about it

im not preaching safety, but im more than happy to spend $40 a year on bridges considering what happens if one breaks, infact my current bridge is about $10 since its just 7 or 8ft of cheap 16 strand


----------



## ZinTrees

started a 1000ft fence clearing job this morning
polesaw, tophandle, brush blade and hedge trimmers are a good combo for this


----------



## bryannewton

Burned a couple brush piles and cut up a few dead half burn logs


----------



## epicklein22

Finally snagged a bucket truck. Also bought an auger with a woodscrew on it to bust up big logs with my skidsteer.

****zoom on my phone is messed up, so it looks a little wavy.**** lol


----------



## mikewhite85

We bought an 881 with 59" bar to do some big willow trunks. Yikes it's bar heavy!




It wouldn't fit in my half ton. We needed to trailer it!


----------



## mikewhite85

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 936058
> Finally snagged a bucket truck. Also bought an auger with a woodscrew on it to bust up big logs with my skidsteer.
> 
> ****zoom on my phone is messed up, so it looks a little wavy.**** lol


nice looking rear mount. I like those old internationals.


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 936058
> Finally snagged a bucket truck. Also bought an auger with a woodscrew on it to bust up big logs with my skidsteer.
> 
> ****zoom on my phone is messed up, so it looks a little wavy.**** lol



Careful with that auger. They self destruct cause metal gets so hot from the friction it cracks or distorts. Keep water on hand to cool it down if you’re really working it.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> We bought an 881 with 59" bar to do some big willow trunks. Yikes it's bar heavy!
> 
> View attachment 936184
> 
> 
> It wouldn't fit in my half ton. We needed to trailer it!
> View attachment 936185


Words to the wise...might want to add a 36 so the saw doesn't sit in the shop or garage all the time. You will use the 59 only once in a while. Good for photo ops tho.


----------



## treevet

PS...looking at your tie down for the saw...I just ordered and received a couple of the big ones of these...look purty good...gonna try out tomorrow...









Tie Boss | Multi-Use Tie Down & Accessories | USA


Lose the hassle, not your stuff with Tie Boss - A multi-use tool that makes hoisting up and tying down a breeze.




tieboss.com


----------



## tree MDS

Clearing some dead ash and a few other random trees from a customers lower lot that he plans to build on at some point.

Once we got everything there, I pushed a bunch of trees over with the tractor while one of my guys did the cutting. Then I used the Giant to stack them in a nice pile. Back in chipper and have at it. One truck gets full, back in the other. About 53 yards of chips in half a day. I love the variety of work we’re able to do. Back at it again today, cuz that’s how we roll, baby!!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> PS...looking at your tie down for the saw...I just ordered and received a couple of the big ones of these...look purty good...gonna try out tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie Boss | Multi-Use Tie Down & Accessories | USA
> 
> 
> Lose the hassle, not your stuff with Tie Boss - A multi-use tool that makes hoisting up and tying down a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tieboss.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 936223
> View attachment 936223


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> "Clearing some dead ash and a few other random trees from a customers lower lot that he plans to build on at some point.
> 
> Once we got everything there, I pushed a bunch of trees over with the tractor while one of my guys did the cutting. Then I used the Giant to stack them in a nice pile. Back in chipper and have at it. One truck gets full, back in the other. About 53 yards of chips in half a day.* I love the variety of work we’re able to do*."


Variety?


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Variety?



Okay, perhaps I should’ve said “the variety of ways in which we kick tree ass”. Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> “the variety of ways in which we kick tree ass”.


the only ass you kick is your own after remembering you should have retired 20 years ago


----------



## ZinTrees

my next big purchase


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Okay, perhaps I should’ve said “the variety of ways in which we kick tree ass”. Lol


could a job be more open and easy? Just sayin (and lol) roller.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> my next big purchase
> View attachment 936275


This is about a million times more useful than that...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


>


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> This is about a million times more useful than that...
> 
> View attachment 936279
> View attachment 936279



I 2nd that.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> This is about a million times more useful than that...
> 
> View attachment 936279
> View attachment 936279


only difference is I can have the exact length I want, and a dead eye is more versatile, and cheaper, only a bit slower to tie, I trust my knot tying more than anyones splices


----------



## ZinTrees

ill take a 25ft dead eye with double the MBS AND cheaper over your ultra slings any day


----------



## ZinTrees

pdqdl said:


> I think a good brush cutter should be part of nearly every tree crew's available equipment. They take up a lot of space on the truck, but they can't be beat for clearing scrub brush underneath the trees. It all depends on how much you need to clear. A little bit: use a chainsaw. A couple hundred square feet: Bring the brush cutter!
> 
> Hint: put a manual feed string head on beneath your steel brush blade. Load it with .155 heavy duty string. Hack away! They are blazes faster than a chainsaw, and you don't have to crawl around to take out the brush. You don't have to worry about getting your chain dull, either.
> Weeds, vines, 1" saplings... They all go down with a single swing. I've cut down 8" trees with them, but that's a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Use this style for brush & small trees:
> View attachment 933878
> 
> 
> NEVER waste your money on these unless you are trimming the bushes:
> View attachment 933879
> 
> 
> GREAT for heavy weeds and thick grass, not so good for heavy underbrush:
> View attachment 933880
> 
> 
> Just don't buy these at all:
> View attachment 933881
> 
> All they do is get dull immediately, and they can't be sharpened except with a hand file. And they don't cut worth a crap even when sharp.


bought a blade for a fence clearing job im doing, the customer does allot with his forester blade, says he likes it, I went with the 8" stihl chisel tooth blade, works good, slow on big stuff but this job is mostly 1.5" and smaller, so far so good


----------



## gorman

ZinTrees said:


> only difference is I can have the exact length I want, and a dead eye is more versatile, and cheaper, only a bit slower to tie, I trust my knot tying more than anyones splices



The time you save on blocking down wood is astonishing.


----------



## Rabid K9

gorman said:


> The time you save on blocking down wood is astonishing.



Tell me about your Gehl? Looked closely at a 540 before buying my first Vermeer track.

And the Carlton stumper?


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> The time you save on blocking down wood is astonishing.


im not looking for production, ill get myself killed, dont have the experience to get it done super fast, and I like to stop and plan stuff out while working, makes things go smoother

ive thought about all this already lol


----------



## pdqdl

ZinTrees said:


> bought a blade for a fence clearing job im doing, the customer does allot with his forester blade, says he likes it, I went with the 8" stihl chisel tooth blade, works good, slow on big stuff but this job is mostly 1.5" and smaller, so far so good



The problem with any chainsaw-style brush blade is that they get dull quickly. The whole idea behind them is usually to swing them around on the ground level and chop vegetation. This invariably means striking rocks or the earth, which, as we all know, quickly dulls the tiny teeth. The skillsaw-style blades aren't much different, except that they have more teeth to sharpen. The blades with broad cutting plates don't work like a saw, and their finish cut is not smooth at all. They operate like a hatchet or machete, making thousands of hacking blows per minute. When they get a bit dull, it doesn't seem to make any difference at all. 

The blades that "saw" rather than "hack" the vegetation have another problem, too. They are mounted to a machine that simply doesn't deliver enough torque to cut as well as a chainsaw. Put ANY brush cutter with a saw blade on a 6" caliper tree, and it will quickly bind in the cut an prove to be useless. They cut 1" saplings because they have enough momentum to carry them through the cut. 

On the other hand, both chainsaw & skillsaw styled blades leave a much cleaner cut than the "hack it down" varieties that I am fond of. _Some situations do call for a better final cut on the vegetation stumps_.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ill take a 25ft dead eye with double the MBS AND cheaper over your ultra slings any day


First of all not nearly double the mbs...probably comparing 5/8th to 3/4 which 3/4 is hard to handle...and knot.. But just wtf are you gonna do with that monstrosity? Bout the only thing you could use it for is a basal re direct on a 7' dia tree for rigging. You cannot chunk out pieces into it as the fkn tail is ridiculously long and how tf you gonna hitch it up? Living in a dream world and made a bad purchase....and you are just a kid who cuts lawn and clears an occasional fence line on the ground.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You cannot chunk out pieces into it as the fkn tail is ridiculously long and how tf you gonna hitch it up


umm, cow hitch, and daisy chain the tail


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> and you are just a kid who cuts lawn and clears an occasional fence line on the ground.


BS, I do prunes too


----------



## ZinTrees

before anyone here thinks I give a damn about their opinion, I dont, this is all stuff ive used extensively and know what works for me


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> umm, cow hitch, and daisy chain the tail


As opposed to just a simple choke, no tie, no untie, no 20 plus feet of tail? You gotta up your game on your fantasy tree work.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> this is all stuff ive used extensively and know what works for me


no you haven't and no you don't


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> no you haven't and no you don't


haha dave, you dont know a damn thing about what I know and have done


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> haha dave, you dont know a damn thing about what I know and have done


I am in and out catching up on bids today but you are a little boy that hasn't done jack schit UNLESS you are a fraud and a troll misrepresenting who you are. In either case I know...I know. And in either case you don't belong on here.


----------



## ZinTrees

ok dave, put your crack pipe down for a few


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> ok dave, put your crack pipe down for a few



LOL!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> LOL!


its funny because its true


----------



## tree MDS

Good to see you boys have been busy today! Lol.


----------



## gorman

Rabid K9 said:


> Tell me about your Gehl? Looked closely at a 540 before buying my first Vermeer track.
> 
> And the Carlton stumper?



I love my 540. No issues with 1500 hours on it. They don’t make it anymore due to shortages of that engine size. 
Same for the carlton. Only issues have been the usual. Hoses, normal bearing changes, belts, teeth.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I am in and out catching up on bids today but you are a little boy that hasn't done jack schit UNLESS you are a fraud and a troll misrepresenting who you are. In either case I know...I know. And in either case you don't belong on here.



What was Kyle doing while you were “catching up on bids” lol. Let me guess, splitting wood in that sweet lot down below the tracks… or maintaining that historic equipment collection? Lmao


----------



## tree MDS

Just sayin….


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> What was Kyle doing while you were “catching up on bids” lol. Let me guess, splitting wood in that sweet lot down below the tracks… or maintaining that historic equipment collection? Lmao


who's Kyle? daves boyfriend?


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> who's Kyle? daves boyfriend?


His worker.


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> His worker



But yes, perhaps.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> His worker.


his "worker" if ya catch my drift


----------



## tree MDS

Alright. I like pissing Dave off, but you really are just a young punk and as such, you should go jerk off with the 101 boys. That is the simple truth.


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe Dave could go keep you company!! Lol, another not so bad idea…


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> but you really are just a young punk


young and dumb but not stupid, enjoy your next 24 hours


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> you should go jerk off with the 101 boys.


at this point im only in this thread to have a pissing contest with dave, feel free to join in


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Alright. I like pissing Dave off, but you really are just a young punk and as such, you should go jerk off with the 101 boys. That is the simple truth.


I have been saying that from the beginning. I just hear a punk boy smart ass disrespecting the pro's. The boy don't know Dave and he talks this crap. Well in the meantime,,,  
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Good to see you boys have been busy today! Lol.
> View attachment 936382
> View attachment 936383
> View attachment 936384


Hillbillies do the lot clearing around here. No one else wants to work that cheap.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> What was Kyle doing while you were “catching up on bids” lol. Let me guess, splitting wood in that sweet lot down below the tracks… or maintaining that historic equipment collection? Lmao


who is Kyle? And all this started with you saying "I like having the kid around". I could find the post but you know it is there. And you know you like little boys (wink). You and Zinny doing the skinny lol.

Breaking news just in ...ASite rates the top 5 lifts in the "Whadja Do Today" thread...

1. Treevet's puddle jumper
2. Quesidillo's overweight overlength overpriced puddle jumper
3. Treevets 75' Teco
4. Epiklein's new (to him) Int. rear mount
5. And last but least...Quesidillo's Hommo (I mean Omme) potty lift


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You and Zinny doing the skinny lol.


kinda gay NGL


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> kinda gay


exactly


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> young and dumb but not stupid, enjoy your next 24 hours


dumb means stupid


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> before anyone here thinks I give a damn about their opinion, I dont, this is all stuff ive used extensively and know what works for me


just like your acne medicine


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> who is Kyle? And all this started with you saying "I like having the kid around". I could find the post but you know it is there. And you know you like little boys (wink). You and Zinny doing the skinny lol.
> 
> Breaking news just in ...ASite rates the top 5 lifts in the "Whadja Do Today" thread...
> 
> 1. Treevet's puddle jumper
> 2. Quesidillo's overweight overlength overpriced puddle jumper
> 3. Treevets 75' Altec
> 4. Epiklein's new (to him) Int. rear mount
> 5. And last but least...Quesidillo's Hommo (I mean Omme) potty lift



Wait, there’s a 75’ altec in the historic fleet now? Pics please.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Wait, there’s a 75’ altec in the historic fleet now? Pics please.


?


----------



## treevet

Good for you. You finally found a spot for your non zero turn loader...LOT CLEARING in a space as big as 3 football fields. Kudos.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Good for you. You finally found a spot for your non zero turn loader...LOT CLEARING in a space as big as 3 football fields. Kudos.


whats that song? something about give me 40 acres and ill turn around?
ill take a skid over an articulated loader any day (And before you say anything, ive ran a skid before lol)


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> just like your acne medicine


unlike dave, I dont take any meds


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> unlike dave, I dont take any meds


except you and mds take vagisil


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> except you and mds take vagisil


id prove you wrong, but im pretty sure thats a felony


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> id prove you wrong, but im pretty sure thats a felony



What’s that, forcible sodomy on an elderly person? Yeah, pretty sure that’s a felony. Of course he might be into it though. Maybe you two should pm each other!


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Maybe you two should pm each other!


maybe I should get a restraining order against the both of you


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> maybe I should get a restraining order against the both of you



Lol, I’d pay good money to crazy old vet ***** slap you around. Just saying. He sounds like one tough customer. A while back was telling us about some of the fights he’s been in with some of his ex (wink, wink) workers over the years… lol.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> his ex (wink, wink) workers


werent big or black enough for him


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Good for you. You finally found a spot for your non zero turn loader...LOT CLEARING in a space as big as 3 football fields. Kudos.
> 
> View attachment 936447



Listen, if you really had any idea what that machine is and what I do with it everyday, you be trading in your dingo and ancient technology skidsteer (think lawn and driveway) and be searching for a used one (cuz you can’t get that pollution control free beast anymore) the next day. But I’m not arguing this with you, just saying it’s the greatest tree machine I could ever ask for… heck, I’d buy another used one for B crew in the making if I could - just like the Omme, be a fool not to. Me and that machine are kinda like Hendrix and his strat were. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> for B crew in the making if I could - ....


I know a guy that #1. Is available... and #2. a mutual man crush already exists ...for the Quesidilla B Crew!!!

Name rhymes with Minnie...excellent knowledge in lanyards....can drive a tractor (giant like machine) around in a pasture all day long...already extensive knowledge in fence line clearing so be ready to go in your lot clearing business. Just sayin...


----------



## tree MDS

You just keep on keeping on over there, old boy. Crocheting you own reality. I’m here for ya, bud!! You know I love you, just like to tease!! Haha.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> werent big or black enough for him



Lol.


----------



## treevet

Got money just falling out of all my pockets so on a whim bought this today. Might be fun to play with...









Portable Winch PCW5000 Gas Powered Winch


If you've ever felt like life would be a lot easier if you could just pull a massive log with a little machine while you stand off to the side with a Diet Coke, then you might be interested i




www.treestuff.com


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> maybe I should get a restraining order against the both of you


I think he has a proposition for you...(see above)


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Got money just falling out of all my pockets so on a whim bought this today. Might be fun to play with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portable Winch PCW5000 Gas Powered Winch
> 
> 
> If you've ever felt like life would be a lot easier if you could just pull a massive log with a little machine while you stand off to the side with a Diet Coke, then you might be interested i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treestuff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 936597


Paul likely won't get into this...he leans towards high powered blowers....(think like Zinnie).


----------



## epicklein22

A few jobs this week. The catalpa was over 4’ in diameter. Used the corkscrew to bust it down into manageable pieces and loaded it with my ditch witch. First pic is a large silver maple from today.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> A few jobs this week. The catalpa was over 4’ in diameter. Used the corkscrew to bust it down into manageable pieces and loaded it with my ditch witch. First pic is a large silver maple from today. View attachment 936601
> View attachment 936600
> View attachment 936598
> View attachment 936599



What is that saw, a 395 with a 24?


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> Got money just falling out of all my pockets so on a whim bought this today. Might be fun to play with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portable Winch PCW5000 Gas Powered Winch
> 
> 
> If you've ever felt like life would be a lot easier if you could just pull a massive log with a little machine while you stand off to the side with a Diet Coke, then you might be interested i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treestuff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 936597



Make sure you use the non ethanol gas you get in the can. The carb on this gums up super easy


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Make sure you use the non ethanol gas you get in the can. The carb on this gums up super easy



So helpful!!


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> A few jobs this week. The catalpa was over 4’ in diameter. Used the corkscrew to bust it down into manageable pieces and loaded it with my ditch witch. First pic is a large silver maple from today. View attachment 936601
> View attachment 936600
> View attachment 936598
> View attachment 936599


Adventitious roots.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> werent big or black enough for him


so you're sayin' vets got something in common with your mom?


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> so you're sayin' vets got something in common with your mom?



, ..


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Adventitious roots.



Looks more like something else growing down the core of old, hollowed stem?


----------



## Rabid K9

So much infantile in here….

Could be mature like me & bag out local competitors by calling them names like “The Soulless Ginger” (universal rule that ranga’s have no souls) or “Hobbit Tree Services” (all short hairy chaps).


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> What is that saw, a 395 with a 24?


Yup, 395 with a 24”. Length of saw with bar is right around 3 feet long. Love that saw, I have two of them, but this one cuts stronger.

I don’t know if you have any of the older 372xp’s, but I have one that is ported and it’s a monster. We really enjoy the ms500i though for its power and lightweight.


----------



## epicklein22

gorman said:


> Make sure you use the non ethanol gas you get in the can. The carb on this gums up super easy


Dead on with that one. The carb on those small Hondas is not adjustable and do gum up easily. My buddy has one on a pump and it was gummed up within a year. I tried cleaning it, but still doesn’t run perfect.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Looks more like something else growing down the core of old, hollowed stem?


I find adventitious roots growing inside hollows all the time. Especially with ram's horn growth. I bet those are maple roots.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Paul likely won't get into this...he leans towards high powered blowers....(think like Zinnie).



I have a tractor with a grapple and logging winch, so probably not. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Yup, 395 with a 24”. Length of saw with bar is right around 3 feet long. Love that saw, I have two of them, but this one cuts stronger.
> 
> I don’t know if you have any of the older 372xp’s, but I have one that is ported and it’s a monster. We really enjoy the ms500i though for its power and lightweight.



I have four 372’s, but one is old school and really rips compared to the others. The only visible difference is the grey choke pull (that I can see), the others are all blue. Unfortunately the recoil blew apart and wiped out the ignition wire, so it’s been sitting on the shop floor for a while, need to get it fixed. I run the standard 20” bar on those. I have a new 572 xp that came with a 24”. Nice saw and I love having that size bar again. I run 28” bars on my two 395’s (swap out to longer bars as needed).


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I have a tractor with a grapple and logging winch, so probably not. Lol


Ever work in the woods where you can't get a vehicle in (like your lot clearing mainstay son)?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I have four 372’s, but one is old school and really rips compared to the others. The only visible difference is the grey choke pull (that I can see), the others are all blue. Unfortunately the recoil blew apart and wiped out the ignition wire, so it’s been sitting on the shop floor for a while, need to get it fixed. I run the standard 20” bar on those. I have a new 572 xp that came with a 24”. Nice saw and I love having that size bar again. I run 28” bars on my two 395’s (swap out to longer bars as needed).


Husq ...cough...garbage compared to Stihl...varna cough cough.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Husq ...cough...garbage compared to Stihl...varna cough cough.



That I can agree on!!


----------



## mikewhite85

Packed my treemotion and most of my climbing gear all wet in a tote for the last 2 weeks in my pickup and forgot about it. I've been doing mostly sales and groundwork since. When I opened it up yesterday... yuck! Full of mold.

Do you guys have any experience with that? Right now I've got it all spread out on my garage floor. My wife's suggesting I wash it all out with white vinegar.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Packed my treemotion and most of my climbing gear all wet in a tote for the last 2 weeks in my pickup and forgot about it. I've been doing mostly sales and groundwork since. When I opened it up yesterday... yuck! Full of mold.
> 
> Do you guys have any experience with that? Right now I've got it all spread out on my garage floor. My wife's suggesting I wash it all out with white vinegar.



Surely Dave must have some input on mold, mothballs, vinegar and such… lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Surely Dave must have some input on mold, mothballs, vinegar and such… lol


OK if you want me to tell from our private calls Paul. Sad to say his wife has an un named mysterious infection in her snatch and that (mothballs soaked in vinegar) is the only treatment it responds to. I know it was hard for you to disclose that so....but it might work on that as well.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Surely Dave must have some input on mold, mothballs, vinegar and such… lol


how so?


----------



## jefflovstrom

We had some high winds, up to 60mph gusts on this is a property we maintain. The euc came down on the house at night. We hustled to get it done in the morning. The homeowners were worried about further damage to their pool and fence. The root ball is huge, so I took a gamble and had my climber remove the last piece just behind the fence line. The worry was that the root ball would roll forward down the slope and into the fence and pool. We had a 100 ton crane and were good for 6500lbs. at 135 feet. The last cut was only 4800 lbs. The root ball slowly dropped down and stayed there. Next week we need to remove the root ball. That will be a whole different animal. Just thought I would share.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## epicklein22

Was on YouTube earlier and came across our old buddy Dan Murphy. Nothing like a good ole Murph job.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Was on YouTube earlier and came across our old buddy Dan Murphy. Nothing like a good ole Murph job.



Music's a bit hard to take but doing the same **** I done for 12 years in Flemington NJ near Phila where he is and for 40 years now in S. Ohio. Most trees bigger than Jeff Lovstrom's pathetic SoCal Eucs.


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> Dead on with that one. The carb on those small Hondas is not adjustable and do gum up easily. My buddy has one on a pump and it was gummed up within a year. I tried cleaning it, but still doesn’t run perfect.



When I took mine to my local shop the tech took a fine file and ever so slightly enlarged one of the holes for the gas to enter because that’s the culprit apparently


----------



## gorman

jefflovstrom said:


> We had some high winds, up to 60mph gusts on this is a property we maintain. The euc came down on the house at night. We hustled to get it done in the morning. The homeowners were worried about further damage to their pool and fence. The root ball is huge, so I took a gamble and had my climber remove the last piece just behind the fence line. The worry was that the root ball would roll forward down the slope and into the fence and pool. We had a 100 ton crane and were good for 6500lbs. at 135 feet. The last cut was only 4800 lbs. The root ball slowly dropped down and stayed there. Next week we need to remove the root ball. That will be a whole different animal. Just thought I would share.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!
> View attachment 936866
> View attachment 936867
> View attachment 936868
> View attachment 936869
> View attachment 936870



I want some pics when you have your lackeys deal with the root ball


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> I want some pics when you have your lackeys deal with the root ball


That is when things get REAL.


----------



## ZinTrees

removed a rotten splitting maple yesterday


----------



## gorman

Did a gear inspection this morning while I swapped out my lanyard and found my rope bridge was distorted and damaged. It was only about six months old. Another reason to inspect your gear whether it’s the truck boom or climbing cordage.


----------



## ZinTrees

gorman said:


> Did a gear inspection this morning while I swapped out my lanyard and found my rope bridge was distorted and damaged. It was only about six months old. Another reason to inspect your gear whether it’s the truck boom or climbing cordage.


^^^^ why I switched my bridge over to some new 16 strand, still have the one that was on my saddle when I got it as a backup, but never use it as main life support any more, if I have to use it I hook to my adjustable as well
working on getting some tight shutting gear storage (Pelican cases or similar) for when my gear is in the shop, so there is less chance of a hungry mouse tearing stuff up


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> We had some high winds, up to 60mph gusts on this is a property we maintain. The euc came down on the house at night. We hustled to get it done in the morning. The homeowners were worried about further damage to their pool and fence. The root ball is huge, so I took a gamble and had my climber remove the last piece just behind the fence line. The worry was that the root ball would roll forward down the slope and into the fence and pool. We had a 100 ton crane and were good for 6500lbs. at 135 feet. The last cut was only 4800 lbs. The root ball slowly dropped down and stayed there. Next week we need to remove the root ball. That will be a whole different animal. Just thought I would share.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!
> View attachment 936866
> View attachment 936867
> View attachment 936868
> View attachment 936869
> View attachment 936870


I would have recommended that tree for removal before it ever fell. Super obvious recipe for disaster.


----------



## mckeetree

We went out yesterday and "repossessed" 20 thirty gallon Nellie R Stevens hollies. Little skinny dumazz chick that ordered them kept telling me she was out of town and didn't know anything about it.
She then told me she had changed the gate code and wasn't giving it to anyone...did she really think that effin gate would stop me? Hilarious really. She's got 20 holes alongside her driveway now.


----------



## treevet

Bengals DEEEMOLISH the ex Browns and crash into the division lead. The entire management is Conservative (I know them) and no kneelers on this team. Hudeyl!


----------



## ZinTrees

ordered the monkeybeaver suspenders the other day, gonna be a nice addition, other than that I got nothin recent lol


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> We went out yesterday and "repossessed" 20 thirty gallon Nellie R Stevens hollies. Little skinny dumazz chick that ordered them kept telling me she was out of town and didn't know anything about it.
> She then told me she had changed the gate code and wasn't giving it to anyone...did she really think that effin gate would stop me? Hilarious really. She's got 20 holes alongside her driveway now.


LOVE....That's a huge investment...20 30 gallon plants and it would have just become a civil matter (court and no cops involved). LOVE how you handled this!


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> LOVE....That's a huge investment...20 30 gallon plants and it would have just become a civil matter (court and no cops involved). LOVE how you handled this!


After all these years in this industry I don't mess around anymore with those F'up rich people that won't pay or want to play some stupid ass game. I play hard ball right off the f'ing bat. I put a whole load of chips in a queers pool last year. When the neighbor (another goddamned queer) got his invoice a few days later he called about ten minutes after the email with his credit card number.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Was on YouTube earlier and came across our old buddy Dan Murphy. Nothing like a good ole Murph job.




I tried to watch it earlier, couldn’t sit through the whole thing. I had a chuckle when he scampered away from one cut with the pony tail whipping lol.

That reminds me of Slayer, anybody know if he’s still kicking it? And Rope too?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I tried to watch it earlier, couldn’t sit through the whole thing. I had a chuckle when he scampered away from one cut with the pony tail whipping lol.
> 
> That reminds me of Slayer, anybody know if he’s still kicking it? And Rope too?


Be good to get Slayer and Ropey back. Never liked Murphy and broke his chops all the time. He copied my schit sometimes like creating a barber chair I put on Tbuzz.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> After all these years in this industry I don't mess around anymore with those F'up rich people that won't pay or want to play some stupid ass game. I play hard ball right off the f'ing bat. I put a whole load of chips in a queers pool last year. When the neighbor (another goddamned queer) got his invoice a few days later he called about ten minutes after the email with his credit card number.


I could tell stories for hours but for liability reasons gonna keep my mouth shut.


----------



## treevet

Where's Casadei today. Maybe I huwrt him feewings?


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ordered the monkeybeaver suspenders the other day, gonna be a nice addition, other than that I got nothin recent lol


Is Hunnike gay? I was gonna ask him but he banned me on his youtube channel for pointing out ALL his mistakes.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I would have recommended that tree for removal before it ever fell. Super obvious recipe for disaster.


We did.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I tried to watch it earlier, couldn’t sit through the whole thing. I had a chuckle when he scampered away from one cut with the pony tail whipping lol.
> 
> That reminds me of Slayer, anybody know if he’s still kicking it? And Rope too?


Dave (Slayer) is still rockin it, just not on here.


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> We did.


By comparison, what would the difference have been in cost just for the tree removal if the removed it prior to the storm as opposed to after (not including the house damage)? 3x as much? 10x as much?

I've recommended removals numerous times and luckily the trees are still up but .....


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Is Hunnike gay? I was gonna ask him but he banned me on his youtube channel for pointing out ALL his mistakes.


play stupid games win stupid prizes, only place ive ever been banned is Tbuzz, and that was on purpose, someone got upset because I said something offensive, 10 day ban, then in a private convo with tom I basically told him to go F himself, if people will get so upset over stupid stuff I want nothing to do with them, happy to never go back


----------



## Rabid K9

jefflovstrom said:


> We had some high winds, up to 60mph gusts on this is a property we maintain. The euc came down on the house at night. We hustled to get it done in the morning. The homeowners were worried about further damage to their pool and fence. The root ball is huge, so I took a gamble and had my climber remove the last piece just behind the fence line. The worry was that the root ball would roll forward down the slope and into the fence and pool. We had a 100 ton crane and were good for 6500lbs. at 135 feet. The last cut was only 4800 lbs. The root ball slowly dropped down and stayed there. Next week we need to remove the root ball. That will be a whole different animal. Just thought I would share.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!
> View attachment 936866
> View attachment 936867
> View attachment 936868
> View attachment 936869
> View attachment 936870



What species Jeff? Have a few potential species in mind, but interesting to see how well known species morph on the upside down side of the world. Propped itself up pretty nicely.

Bank they were planted on looks fairly steep & looks like a mid rainfall species, but a lot of the wet climate eucs are masters of standing huge root balls up once the stem is docked, even many months after uprooting. Lots of accident on farms with kids playing around root plate & standing up when dad drops the bole off.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Music's a bit hard to take but doing the same **** I done for 12 years in Flemington NJ near Phila where he is and for 40 years now in S. Ohio. Most trees bigger than Jeff Lovstrom's pathetic SoCal Eucs.
> 
> View attachment 936919
> View attachment 936920
> View attachment 936921
> View attachment 936922
> View attachment 936923
> View attachment 936924
> View attachment 936925
> View attachment 936927
> View attachment 936928
> View attachment 936929



Fourth last photo is a beauty. Popped the house right open!!


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Is Hunnike gay? I was gonna ask him but he banned me on his youtube channel for pointing out ALL his mistakes.



Maybe your tone?

He seems pretty transparent. Everyone makes mistakes.

Imagine even you've made a few in several geological era's of tree work?


----------



## ZinTrees

new toy
gonna take it for a climb later and see how it is


----------



## ZinTrees

2 climbs, SRT and DRT, so far damn good suspenders


----------



## treevet

You got ripped.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Maybe you tone?
> 
> He seems pretty transparent. Everyone makes mistakes.
> 
> Imagine even you've made a few in several geological era's of tree work?


And if I ran a Utube channel I would welcome criticism son...not become a self adoring Nazi.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Fourth last photo is a beauty. Popped the house right open!!




That took a bit of engineering skill to extricate.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> play stupid games win stupid prizes, only place ive ever been banned is Tbuzz, and that was on purpose, someone got upset because I said something offensive, 10 day ban, then in a private convo with tom I basically told him to go F himself, if people will get so upset over stupid stuff I want nothing to do with them, happy to never go back


Z's Trees...is that you? Figured I'd find you on a lanyard thread.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Z's Trees...is that you? Figured I'd find you on a lanyard thread.
> 
> View attachment 937261


if by Z's trees you mean a username? nope, and no, no lanyard thread for me


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You got ripped.


???


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> ???


on that overpriced saddle


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> on that overpriced saddle


paid $100 for the saddle, who's laughing now?


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> if by Z's trees you mean a username? nope, and no, no lanyard thread for me


What's your name on TBuzz? Mine is the same and I got near 3k posts I believe. Still a member but can't stand lib radical Dunlop. Got banned but Chisolm brought me back when they changed formats to get some non boring members.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> What's your name on TBuzz? Mine is the same and I got near 3k posts I believe. Still a member but can't stand lib radical Dunlop. Got banned but Chisolm brought me back when they changed formats to get some non boring members.


the name? sap, treesap is the name


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> paid $100 for the saddle, who's laughing now?


me...you bought a used saddle you don't know condition its life?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> me...you bought a used saddle you don't know condition its life?


I know the guy that owned it, he treats his stuff good, inspected it before paying (EVERY stitch, ring, buckle, paw, and put a new bridge on it) 

its good to go, like it or not


----------



## ZinTrees

just gonna say, even if it were worn out, itll still hold my 30 pound ass


----------



## treevet

Which one is Zinan Watts?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Which one is Zinan Watts?
> 
> View attachment 937264


where find?


----------



## treevet

simple question....


----------



## treevet

methinks the bearded one...can prove why...


----------



## treevet

lol


----------



## ZinTrees

well, thats my dad, the picture is almost 10 years old, let me guess, stalked me on facebook? thats about the only place that picture gets used


----------



## treevet

There is a guy up in the tree....he gots a beard...


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> There is a guy up in the tree....he gots a beard...
> 
> View attachment 937297


the guy is Thomas, a local arborist, the one in green is me

also, please, stop stalking my FB


----------



## treevet

You ain't 15.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You ain't 15.


I am lmao


----------



## treevet

Thanks China, poisoned the world with a biological weapon attack.


----------



## ZinTrees

my ugly ass last year hanging out with jesus


----------



## ZinTrees

me in the back, also last year, was 14 in the pic


----------



## mckeetree

ZinTrees said:


> also, please, stop stalking my FB


Too late!


----------



## ZinTrees

mckeetree said:


> Too late!


you too? 

if you little ***** dont get off their we gonna have an issue, stalk litterally any of my other accounts I dont care, my FB is for family and family friends only

**** OFF


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> me in the back, also last year, was 14 in the pic
> 
> View attachment 937310


You showed a fat old guy a while back said it was your dad. Is this skinny bearded guy now your dad?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> You showed a fat old guy a while back said it was your dad. Is this skinny bearded guy now your dad?


what fat old guy?


----------



## Jed1124

ZinTrees said:


> you too?
> 
> if you little ***** dont get off their we gonna have an issue, stalk litterally any of my other accounts I dont care, my FB is for family and family friends only
> 
> **** OFF


You do know you can change your settings so only friends can see your feed, right?


----------



## ZinTrees

Jed1124 said:


> You do know you can change your settings so only friends can see your feed, right?


I have lol, can still see my account tho


----------



## Tannerbob

That’s what happens when you open a Facebook account. You post that stuff public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid K9

Jesus christ. Thought farcebook stalking was just something women did.

Anyone actually doing any work?

Couple of most uncomfortable coastal marri over house today, only 15-18m or so but sprawling horizontal crowns, heavy awkward rigging. Could have done with a spider lift for these buggers.

Got a quote back for a new Vermeer grinder, old Rayco giving endless grief with one breakdown after another. 

$60,000 AUD inc GST for a SC382. Ridiculously expensive for what they are stump grinders.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Anyone actually doing any work?


nope, nose picking and heads up asses


----------



## ZinTrees

except me, heading out at 11 to clear more fence


----------



## tree MDS

FB is for women.

I started a couple day job yesterday. Good sized, stone dead ash and a horsechestnut. No bucket or crane access and way too dead to (safely) climb. Unfortunately we're getting inches of rain today, so I'm here in the office listening to the grandfather and grandson show lol. Gonna do some billing in a bit.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Jesus christ. Thought farcebook stalking was just something women did.
> 
> Anyone actually doing any work?
> 
> Couple of most uncomfortable coastal marri over house today, only 15-18m or so but sprawling horizontal crowns, heavy awkward rigging. Could have done with a spider lift for these buggers.
> 
> Got a quote back for a new Vermeer grinder, old Rayco giving endless grief with one breakdown after another.
> 
> $60,000 AUD inc GST for a SC382. Ridiculously expensive for what they are stump grinders.


Aussies doing tree work...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> FB is for women.
> 
> I started a couple day job yesterday. Good sized, stone dead ash and a horsechestnut. No bucket or crane access and way too dead to (safely) climb. Unfortunately we're getting inches of rain today, so I'm here in the office listening to the grandfather and grandson show lol. Gonna do some billing in a bit.


You working on Sunday Pauline? Gotta keep those Repo Men away from the front door?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You working on Sunday Pauline? Gotta keep those Repo Men away from the front door?



Pretty sure yesterday was monday, gramps. lol


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> my ugly ass last year hanging out with jesus
> 
> View attachment 937309


So which one does all this tree work flapped about. The twatt little puke or the bearded ass clown?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Pretty sure yesterday was monday, gramps. lol


Rained all day here seemed like a Sunday Ragina.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> you too?
> 
> if you little ***** dont get off their we gonna have an issue, stalk litterally any of my other accounts I dont care, my FB is for family and family friends only
> 
> **** OFF


You got one post on it Daddy Watts. Ain't being used for anything. I am investigating a crime ....so anything goes. ASite Fraud. Serious crime.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Rained all day here seemed like a Sunday Ragina.



I get you. Sometimes things start slipping. It's okay. We're all friends here.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I get you. Sometimes things start slipping. It's okay. We're all friends here.


The only thing slipping is your wife's vag lips. We not friends.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Got a quote back for a new Vermeer grinder, old Rayco giving endless grief with one breakdown after another.
> 
> $60,000 AUD inc GST for a SC382. Ridiculously expensive for what they are stump grinders.



That doesn't even seem like a big enough grinder for your trees?


----------



## treevet

Pulled up with bucket next to mansion to deadwood giant oak over garage. Get out and wind is blowing 20 mph. Ask lady you got anything in that garage.? Just my son's car...1936 Rolls Royce. She shows it to us...in perfect condition under a cover. We will come back tomorrow when wind is not blowing.


----------



## Tigwelder83

Dropped 2 stems i brushed out yesterday, trimmed up a maple & bought a new old stock 359 husky


----------



## treevet

Bought a new saw today too. Had an ms200 seize up so bought a new 201 tc. Made an appointment to have it ported and modded but it really cranks with just the spark arrester screen removed. We'll see tomorrow. Something about a shiny new saw with not a spec of dirt on it.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> Bought a new saw today too. Had an ms200 seize up so bought a new 201 tc. Made an appointment to have it ported and modded but it really cranks with just the spark arrester screen removed. We'll see tomorrow. Something about a shiny new saw with not a spec of dirt on it.
> 
> View attachment 937415



I've been trying to hold back on picking up an MS400 recently. Job over last two days blocking down nail hard mid-size stems within air gun distance of the local Stihl shop was making it even more tempting, of course the 362, 462 & 500 all did their thing, but as you say, something about a new saw....


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> That doesn't even seem like a big enough grinder for your trees?


For big stuff it's certainly not big enough, would love a diesel, something like the SC552 or bigger, but price jumps straight up in the $130K plus range. Generally the grinders are just used for small-medium stuff - backyards, golf courses, thinning regrowth etc.

My region is a balancing act - residential, rural residential & rural, along with various government tenures. Many properties work on are in the 100's of acres, so big stumps are generally done with excavators. The return on stumpgrinders is negative, they cost money to run, but expected to have one, $60K gets a long way toward a nice 8 tonne digger, which has multiple purposes & income streams, rather than just a stand alone grinder.

Hence the reason keep my old Rayco 25 going.

Neat little five tonner dry hire for certain jobs.


----------



## treevet

This is such an under appreciated machine and so nice to have on one trailer with your mini skid loader. We do 6 and 8 foot stumps with them all the time. Compliments a big machine. I can't imagine what I have made with this little 38 hp grinder.


----------



## treevet

First try with the Gopro9 today. Took some big dead out of 3 100' oaks, this one over the garage with the Rolls Royce we skipped yesterday because of high winds. Lowered on this side (video) and on the front put mats down and no lowering, just headlocked all the wood (bigger ones) and tossed into opening. This tree had a number of failed Cobra systems for support that are a ripoff. Strands just hanging down and trunks girdled. Brought the wrong X Ring but got it to fit.


----------



## capetrees

treevet said:


> lol


Looks like you scared the mosquito away. No posts in 24 hrs.


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> Looks like you scared the mosquito away. No posts in 24 hrs.


The bearded dude feels the need to go incognito. I think the kid joins in on posts sometimes. What a duo. Likely smoke weed all day.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> First try with the Gopro9 today. Took some big dead out of 3 100' oaks, this one over the garage with the Rolls Royce we skipped yesterday because of high winds. Lowered on this side (video) and on the front put mats down and no lowering, just headlocked all the wood (bigger ones) and tossed into opening. This tree had a number of failed Cobra systems for support that are a ripoff. Strands just hanging down and trunks girdled. Brought the wrong X Ring but got it to fit.




Ground guy seriously needs to let that wood run!!

Even a smallish section like that choked off & swinging wildly back on the bucket operator or a climber is bad news but 'lowering' a big section or on a fragile tree would just be plain dangerous.


----------



## Tigwelder83

treevet said:


> Bought a new saw today too. Had an ms200 seize up so bought a new 201 tc. Made an appointment to have it ported and modded but it really cranks with just the spark arrester screen removed. We'll see tomorrow. Something about a shiny new saw with not a spec of dirt on it.
> 
> View attachment 937415


What did you, or are you planning for the seized 200?


----------



## treevet

Cassedei been on the downlow as well. Maybe all 3 are partaying somewhere on some good schit? Don't touch that boy Paulsie!


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Ground guy seriously needs to let that wood run!!
> 
> Even a smallish section like that choked off & swinging wildly back on the bucket operator or a climber is bad news but 'lowering' a big section or on a fragile tree would just be plain dangerous.


why don't they get you have to have line behind you to let it run...it can't be bent and in front of you. He normally is excellent. I forgot to bring the Sena com sets and he was in a tight area with the diesel noise to his side.


----------



## treevet

Tigwelder83 said:


> What did you, or are you planning for the seized 200?


Sold it to my groundy for $200 clams. He already tore it apart and has parts ordered. I have another perfect one.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> why don't they get you have to have line behind you to let it run...it can't be bent and in front of you. He normally is excellent. I forgot to bring the Sena com sets and he was in a tight area with the diesel noise to his side.



Rockclimbing is great practice for rigging out. Dynamic falls, energy dispersion key.

When rigging big, I get my most trusted guys on the ropes. Climbers get why it is so important, because they know exactly what it's like to be rag dolled on some wobbly stem or have a huge block swinging back at you while trying to hide behind fresh air!!

Remember years ago, was working on the ground with another older guy. Climber setting up for blocking down some big sections, threaded the portawrap (all we had at time), looked back and old Ned was busy wrapping the lowering line around his middle like he was a tug-o-war anchorman!!

Never trusted him on the ropes after that.


----------



## treevet

I started climbing in 69/70 6 days a week and my own business after 2 years at companies. Never even stepped into a bucket or had one on a job until 1990. I am with you. Back in the day if I had a worthless groundie I hid behind the leader many times as never trusted them to lower below me. If I didn't I would have died atleast a dozen deaths getting squashed between the leader/stem and the honker being lowered. I like to take out BIG wood. That oak limb were it taken out all at once had a good chance of shedding on the garage or throwing tip pieces at the house. It worked out great along with the rest..


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> The bearded dude feels the need to go incognito. I think the kid joins in on posts sometimes. What a duo. Likely smoke weed all day.
> 
> View attachment 937565


That's just funny. One thing for sure..if the little curly headed dude hung around here he would have to get a a hair cut. He looks like something off the old sonny and cher show.


----------



## ZinTrees

@treevet do you suck dicks?


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> @treevet do you suck dicks?


What a little pu*sy.
You try getting under peoples skin and call them all kinds of disparaging names and question their years and years of skills in the tree biz, not to mention the trials and tribulations he's gone through as we've all gone through over the years and when he fights back and gets under YOUR skin, you cry foul. You cried foul when he mentioned boning your mom and you told him to lay off, you're only 15. Then you continue to team up with others as if you're on the same level playing field as they are and try a team attack on treevet. He gets after you again and finds your facebook page and you cry like a little bit*h.

There was only one other tree guy that I got after years ago for being a huge poser. Every time we saw his picture he was next to someone else's equipment as if it was his, he told us all about how he was killing it on HIS jobs when he actually worked for someone else and in the end, he now apparently works for parks and recreation. Total POS. Thats where I am currently with you, POS punk.

This thread was started when you were 5 f*cking years old, just old enough to not piss your pants. Over the years, vet and mds have jabbed back and forth about their jobs but I'll bet both of then would help the other in a heartbeat if it needed to be done. THOSE guys are on the same skill levels and talent and experience levels. What have you got? A few ropes, a puny saw and a weedwhacker?

Like I told the other POS, when you own your own business with all the problems associated with it like catastrophic equipment failures all the way down to injuries and small petty BS that goes on in a business, have a wife and kids to support, have a home to pay for, have clients to please and somehow find some time to rest on occasion, get back to me and join the thread again. Till then, you're a little pissant that nobody likes putting up with. And that "homeschooling" you're doing? Apparently they don't teach a class in respect and decency. Or maybe they do and you've got a failing grade. Maybe your teacher would like to see some of the sh*t you've posted in here and would like to see how you make friends? I don't know too many ex Marines that would put up with you and your crap for this long. Maybe you should show a little respect and maybe, just maybe, he'll give you some tips and pointers. But that would mean you'd have to face the fact that you don't know jack about this business and haven't started off on the right foot.

:****you:


----------



## treevet

2nd day trying out the go pro9 and second day with a few cuts on the new ms 201tc. I like the cam better than the phone but seemed kind of dull although it was overcast and we fit this job in perfectly as the rain chased us off the job at about 12 30 like I figured. $900 cash, not bad for 3 1/2 hours. As for the saw ....it has ALMOST enough power...much more than the last 201 I owned years ago...but not enough. Gonna send it out for port/mod job next week. You can see this tree had a long split defect in the base and was very dangerous. I noticed it while removing some storm damage a few weeks ago. Didn't have time to mess with it then.


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> Maybe your teacher would like to see some of the sh*t you've posted in here and would like to see how you make friends?


my "teacher" encourages me to have tough skin and not be scared to tell someone to go **** themselves

deal with it


----------



## capetrees

Your teacher is failing you. 
At 15, you're going to find your face in a million pieces pretty soon when you wise off, internet tough guy. Someday, you'll wise off to the wrong guy and that's when reality sets in.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> my "teacher" encourages me to have tough skin and not be scared to tell someone to go **** themselves
> 
> deal with it


And gee, why are you home schooled? Not able to make friends? Troubled kid that has no clue how to interact in the real world? Wierdo?

POS punk


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> internet tough guy


your one to speak


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> your one to speak


I know I can back it up.

I know you can't


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> your one to speak


your?

Again, your "teacher" is failing you

You're a dumbass


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> You're a dumbass


again, you're one to talk


----------



## treevet

ms201 tc...$770. saw...$500. port/mod=$1270. plus tax and shipping...well worth it imo.


Order summary​






Mail Your Saw - RIPSAW Engine Overhaul × 1
26cc-80cc$499.99​



Subtotal*$499.99*​Shipping*$13.86*​Taxes*$40.08*​

Total*$553.93 USD*​


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> First try with the Gopro9 today. Took some big dead out of 3 100' oaks, this one over the garage with the Rolls Royce we skipped yesterday because of high winds. Lowered on this side (video) and on the front put mats down and no lowering, just headlocked all the wood (bigger ones) and tossed into opening. This tree had a number of failed Cobra systems for support that are a ripoff. Strands just hanging down and trunks girdled. Brought the wrong X Ring but got it to fit.




Lol. “Ropeman”!! That Rolls had you really freaked out, eh? Maybe you should’ve brought The Crane.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. “Ropeman”!! That Rolls had you really freaked out, eh? Maybe you should’ve brought The Crane.


No...but I could have. You couldn't ... Crane's way too complicated and skeery for you. And no room for one as...you got no lot and wouldn't fit on the road next to your shack. Wife with saggy slippin snatch lips probably go off on you too. Huge lols. Wife and Paulsie...


----------



## dbl612

capetrees said:


> What a little pu*sy.
> You try getting under peoples skin and call them all kinds of disparaging names and question their years and years of skills in the tree biz, not to mention the trials and tribulations he's gone through as we've all gone through over the years and when he fights back and gets under YOUR skin, you cry foul. You cried foul when he mentioned boning your mom and you told him to lay off, you're only 15. Then you continue to team up with others as if you're on the same level playing field as they are and try a team attack on treevet. He gets after you again and finds your facebook page and you cry like a little bit*h.
> 
> There was only one other tree guy that I got after years ago for being a huge poser. Every time we saw his picture he was next to someone else's equipment as if it was his, he told us all about how he was killing it on HIS jobs when he actually worked for someone else and in the end, he now apparently works for parks and recreation. Total POS. Thats where I am currently with you, POS punk.
> 
> This thread was started when you were 5 f*cking years old, just old enough to not piss your pants. Over the years, vet and mds have jabbed back and forth about their jobs but I'll bet both of then would help the other in a heartbeat if it needed to be done. THOSE guys are on the same skill levels and talent and experience levels. What have you got? A few ropes, a puny saw and a weedwhacker?
> 
> Like I told the other POS, when you own your own business with all the problems associated with it like catastrophic equipment failures all the way down to injuries and small petty BS that goes on in a business, have a wife and kids to support, have a home to pay for, have clients to please and somehow find some time to rest on occasion, get back to me and join the thread again. Till then, you're a little pissant that nobody likes putting up with. And that "homeschooling" you're doing? Apparently they don't teach a class in respect and decency. Or maybe they do and you've got a failing grade. Maybe your teacher would like to see some of the sh*t you've posted in here and would like to see how you make friends? I don't know too many ex Marines that would put up with you and your crap for this long. Maybe you should show a little respect and maybe, just maybe, he'll give you some tips and pointers. But that would mean you'd have to face the fact that you don't know jack about this business and haven't started off on the right foot.
> 
> :****you:


I hope that trivet doesn’t respond to this moron. No need to get worked up over a stone in your shoe


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> moron


not a moron, just wont let a bunch of bitchface pony soldiers step on me


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> I hope that trivet doesn’t respond to this moron. No need to get worked up over a stone in your shoe





dbl612 said:


> I hope that trivet doesn’t respond to this moron. No need to get worked up over a stone in your shoe


thanks for your concern mr.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> No...but I could have. You couldn't ... Crane's way too complicated and skeery for you. And no room for one as...you got no lot and wouldn't fit on the road next to your shack. Wife with saggy slippin snatch lips probably go off on you too. Huge lols. Wife and Paulsie...


we ate baked beans out of a can and hot dogs with no bread all week last week so you can make ALL those pyments on all that SCHIT that for the most part just sits there every day...AND NOW YOU WANT TO BUY ANOTHER FKN POTTYLIFT....I'M LEAVIN'!!!!!! So are Mats and Splinter (my secret friend...wink) who are fed up with $4.95 hr.


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> I hope that trivet doesn’t respond to this moron. No need to get worked up over a stone in your shoe


I have been saying that none of us should respond to him, he should have been moved to 101, make this thread password protected to keep crap like him out.
It was a beautiful day!
Jeff


----------



## Rabid K9

capetrees said:


> What a little pu*sy.
> You try getting under peoples skin and call them all kinds of disparaging names and question their years and years of skills in the tree biz, not to mention the trials and tribulations he's gone through as we've all gone through over the years and when he fights back and gets under YOUR skin, you cry foul. You cried foul when he mentioned boning your mom and you told him to lay off, you're only 15. Then you continue to team up with others as if you're on the same level playing field as they are and try a team attack on treevet. He gets after you again and finds your facebook page and you cry like a little bit*h.
> 
> There was only one other tree guy that I got after years ago for being a huge poser. Every time we saw his picture he was next to someone else's equipment as if it was his, he told us all about how he was killing it on HIS jobs when he actually worked for someone else and in the end, he now apparently works for parks and recreation. Total POS. Thats where I am currently with you, POS punk.
> 
> This thread was started when you were 5 f*cking years old, just old enough to not piss your pants. Over the years, vet and mds have jabbed back and forth about their jobs but I'll bet both of then would help the other in a heartbeat if it needed to be done. THOSE guys are on the same skill levels and talent and experience levels. What have you got? A few ropes, a puny saw and a weedwhacker?
> 
> Like I told the other POS, when you own your own business with all the problems associated with it like catastrophic equipment failures all the way down to injuries and small petty BS that goes on in a business, have a wife and kids to support, have a home to pay for, have clients to please and somehow find some time to rest on occasion, get back to me and join the thread again. Till then, you're a little pissant that nobody likes putting up with. And that "homeschooling" you're doing? Apparently they don't teach a class in respect and decency. Or maybe they do and you've got a failing grade. Maybe your teacher would like to see some of the sh*t you've posted in here and would like to see how you make friends? I don't know too many ex Marines that would put up with you and your crap for this long. Maybe you should show a little respect and maybe, just maybe, he'll give you some tips and pointers. But that would mean you'd have to face the fact that you don't know jack about this business and haven't started off on the right foot.
> 
> :****you:



That is what one may call 'both barrels'.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> 2nd day trying out the go pro9 and second day with a few cuts on the new ms 201tc. I like the cam better than the phone but seemed kind of dull although it was overcast and we fit this job in perfectly as the rain chased us off the job at about 12 30 like I figured. $900 cash, not bad for 3 1/2 hours. As for the saw ....it has ALMOST enough power...much more than the last 201 I owned years ago...but not enough. Gonna send it out for port/mod job next week. You can see this tree had a long split defect in the base and was very dangerous. I noticed it while removing some storm damage a few weeks ago. Didn't have time to mess with it then.




Hard to find a place for saw mods in AU.

Contacted a fella over east last night to get some costs. A 201 & the 880 being highest on the agenda.

My battered 192 slays the 201's.


----------



## Rabid K9

New clutch on the stump grinder. 

Picked it up from shop Wednesday, adjusted belts, tightened loose bolts etc, went to knock out a sequence of stumps from jobs to close to them out. Thought I'd get through them quickly, get back to yard, prep some saws & gear for government job today, maybe even get out to a couple of quotes, get home early.

First two small stumps done, grinder stalls out refuses to turn over again.

Can't be the new clutch, grab battery out of Vermeer, even though just replaced one on grinder, manage to turn it over won't stay running for more than a few moments. Fart around with machine, can't get it running. Dig around the last small stump for that job, cut it 250mm down with a climbing saw, at least that job complete (turf going down next day). 

Can't drive machine out of backyard, can't reach it with crane, back to yard to grab forks for Vermeer, back to property (alongside a busy road), sneak bloody Rayco out of yard on forks, client has to hold trampoline up while I go under, through carport, load broken machine beside busy road. End up prepping for next job in the dark, kids getting in bed while still hot knifing some frazzled rigging lines from sending some hail mary's earlier in week.

Left on truck, dropped back at shop after todays job which actually went to plan & finished as it should.

Bloody infernal machine (Rayco 1625)!!

A rare shot of the bastard actually completing a job....


----------



## treevet

What's the engine on it? Looks a tough little guy.


----------



## treevet

No belts, Green Teeth. Good ground speed and skid steer turns. Best little stumper on market for $ imo.


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> No belts, Green Teeth. Good ground speed and skid steer turns. Best little stumper on market for $ imo.
> 
> View attachment 937924


whats the deal with the "intelli-sweep"? senses load on the head and auto-sweep's so you dont have to babysit so much?


----------



## jefflovstrom

I got an email from Vermeer that my chipper and stump grinder I bought in June will be delayed due to the chain supply problems. I was supposed to get them at the end of this month. Now delivery date is January 17. No big deal on waiting though, we have what we need, each year we can get budgeted for new equipment. I got the SC70TX and a BC1800 with a winch. Just nice to have new machines. Probably gonna need a new yard soon, getting kinda tight for parking everything,  
Jeff


----------



## BothBarrels

Rabid K9 said:


> That is what one may call 'both barrels'.


You rang?!


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

oldirty said:


> nice!
> 
> on another GC today. 5 pine 2 oak. fun seeing a crane hauling the chipper do about 40mph up the hill in the snow from across the fairway because it has to just to get out.
> 
> good times.
> 
> looks like a peaceful work enviro TV. nice. you bring the 2k to eat up the butt? chippers loooove linden.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


coulda used a crane today...



treevet said:


> Take the camera with you OD and use this thread. Guess you guys gotta get as much done as you can before the thaw? (golf course)
> 
> We didn't take the 2k today so as not to get stuck in tight driveway access.
> 
> We had onsite dumping


----------



## treevet

Hey some nice memories. Backinnaday when there was me and Oldirty and 101 and Rope and Dan and slayer and treemachine and some peripheral characters like AA and MDS.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> What's the engine on it? Looks a tough little guy.



Kohler 25hp.

2006 model, bought it second hand to get me out of trouble & it's been mostly nothing but trouble.

To be fair, has done some big stumps for it's size & felt the brand new Bandit SG40 no faster, actually thought afters a few hours hard work the new machine was already showing wear & tear. Feedback from others with the small Bandit has indicated the same.

Having a serious thought about a second hand Vermeer SC852, although would really have to push the grinding side of things to justify the outlay.


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Kohler 25hp.
> 
> 2006 model, bought it second hand to get me out of trouble & it's been mostly nothing but trouble.
> 
> To be fair, has done some big stumps for it's size & felt the brand new Bandit SG40 no faster, actually thought afters a few hours hard work the new machine was already showing wear & tear. Feedback from others with the small Bandit has indicated the same.
> 
> Having a serious thought about a second hand Vermeer SC852, although would really have to push the grinding side of things to justify the outlay.


I have a Vermeer 665B old tow behind but it has a corded remote which takes it to another level and is a good dependable grinder. But 9 times out of 10 we use the small one as low impact on ground, fast set up and it is usually on trailer with the mini skid loader Dingo. But if you run across one (they are pretty common) , an A or B, they are worth checking out. 65 hp Wisconsin. My employees mom who is an electrician rewired the whole thing better than new all shrink wrapped. You could run it under water. It gets used mainly for huge stumps (not one in vid).


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> So which one does all this tree work flapped about. The twatt little puke or the bearded ass clown?
> 
> View attachment 937311



Apparently home schooling has a hair brushing component at the Zin house. Aww.. lol.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I have a Vermeer 665B old tow behind but it has a corded remote which takes it to another level and is a good dependable grinder. But 9 times out of 10 we use the small one as low impact on ground, fast set up and it is usually on trailer with the mini skid loader Dingo. But if you run across one (they are pretty common) , an A or B, they are worth checking out. 65 hp Wisconsin. My employees mom who is an electrician rewired the whole thing better than new all shrink wrapped. You could run it under water. It gets used mainly for huge stumps (not one in vid).
> 
> View attachment 938085




What is that third sweet machine down there in that compilation of modern equipment? Is that a stagecoach you’re restoring, or are you giving hayrides now?? Lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> What is that third sweet machine down there in that compilation of modern equipment? Is that a stagecoach you’re restoring, or are you giving hayrides now?? Lol.


from above...."Hey some nice memories. Backinnaday when there was me and Oldirty and 101 and Rope and Dan and slayer and treemachine and some peripheral characters like AA and MDS".


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> I have a Vermeer 665B old tow behind but it has a corded remote which takes it to another level and is a good dependable grinder. But 9 times out of 10 we use the small one as low impact on ground, fast set up and it is usually on trailer with the mini skid loader Dingo. But if you run across one (they are pretty common) , an A or B, they are worth checking out. 65 hp Wisconsin. My employees mom who is an electrician rewired the whole thing better than new all shrink wrapped. You could run it under water. It gets used mainly for huge stumps (not one in vid).
> 
> View attachment 938085



I never knew you could a remote for those machines. That's definitely a game changer. I would have kept my old 665 if it had a remote.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Apparently home schooling has a hair brushing component at the Zin house. Aww.. lol.


there is a story to this, as to why I got a haircut

curly hair is a pain in the ass after 2"


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> What is that third sweet machine down there in that compilation of modern equipment? Is that a stagecoach you’re restoring, or are you giving hayrides now?? Lol.



Was wondering the same thing?

Fizzing on that much flame orange.


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> I have a Vermeer 665B old tow behind but it has a corded remote which takes it to another level and is a good dependable grinder. But 9 times out of 10 we use the small one as low impact on ground, fast set up and it is usually on trailer with the mini skid loader Dingo. But if you run across one (they are pretty common) , an A or B, they are worth checking out. 65 hp Wisconsin. My employees mom who is an electrician rewired the whole thing better than new all shrink wrapped. You could run it under water. It gets used mainly for huge stumps (not one in vid).
> 
> View attachment 938085




Can't recall even seeing a trailer mounted stumper in Australia. 

Sure there's some around, but have never seen or used one.

Up until recently, the prevailing attitude was, if you can get close to it with a trailer, you can use explosives. Still get clients telling me, "oh yes, the last guy just blew up the stump!!"


----------



## Rabid K9

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> coulda used a crane today...View attachment 938041



How did that come about?

Reversing or speeding?


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> I never knew you could a remote for those machines. That's definitely a game changer. I would have kept my old 665 if it had a remote.


it was factory


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Can't recall even seeing a trailer mounted stumper in Australia.
> 
> Sure there's some around, but have never seen or used one.
> 
> Up until recently, the prevailing attitude was, if you can get close to it with a trailer, you can use explosives. Still get clients telling me, "oh yes, the last guy just blew up the stump!!"


you in your 20's?


----------



## treevet

Rabid K9 said:


> Was wondering the same thing?
> 
> Fizzing on that much flame orange.


Military trailer I picked up for 500 clams. REAL heavy duty suspension...can carry a honker dropped in by crane in a tight spot or last hunk to get rid of or carry the Dingo and grapple and huge bucket. Got long ramps for it.


----------



## treevet

used to have a sign on a truck that said "Orange you glad we are here?"


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> First try with the Gopro9 today. Took some big dead out of 3 100' oaks, this one over the garage with the Rolls Royce we skipped yesterday because of high winds. Lowered on this side (video) and on the front put mats down and no lowering, just headlocked all the wood (bigger ones) and tossed into opening. This tree had a number of failed Cobra systems for support that are a ripoff. Strands just hanging down and trunks girdled. Brought the wrong X Ring but got it to fit.



God damn, the more I look at this the more I’m kinda scared for that Rolls too! Lol. The church bells ringing in the distance at one point are somehow a fitting touch. Love the use of x ring and Shigo approved profanity too.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> God damn, the more I look at this the more I’m kinda scared for that Rolls too! Lol. The church bells ringing in the distance at one point are somehow a fitting touch. Love the use of x ring and Shigo approved profanity too.


Just jealous...can't figger out how to make a vid so we get trucks and equipment just sitting there. C'mon son...$390 for a new GoPro10. Bet they would finance it. Just sayin


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Just jealous...can't figger out how to make a vid so we get trucks and equipment just sitting there. C'mon son...$390 for a new GoPro10. Bet they would finance it. Just sayin



Lol. You’re off to a fine start with the basics of what not to do. Keep ‘em coming!! Haha.


----------



## treevet

That 2nd machine nobody aksed (ebonics) about is a 99 Mitts and Merrill 16" throat chuck and duck with an 84 hp diesel. Won't find a better chuck period. Can move it around picking up by hand with one guy in a driveway. Tear the skin right off your face (a good thing for Paulsie).


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You’re off to a fine start with the basics of what not to do. Keep ‘em coming!! Haha.


Show me what to do Paulsie. No more boring picts...Casadillo Tree Svc. production starring....Pauline Quesidilla.


----------



## tree MDS

Lmao…. Trivet, day two:

Shows up with 60 footer, realizes him and Kyle forgot hardhats, goes up anyway (it is day two after all and Kyle-Brian is getting bored in the wood lot, plus customers are looking nervous). Trivet runs out of boom in the 60 footer, looks like we’ll take her here… then realizes Kyle brought the wrong x ring… out of height and x ring.. “****”. Trivit put sling over his head (finally), puts just a bowline on stubborn branch (Rolls quivering in garage) instructs Kyle and the fangled wrapping machine, then almost takes head off. Rinse, lather, repeat. Lmao


----------



## tree MDS

50 years, baby!! Lol


----------



## treevet

Remember back in the day...Rope, Oldirty, 101, me, treemandan, treeslayer, treemd (Brent) and then...there was l'il Pauline...

Just sat there and didn't say boo to anybody. Was perty skeered and if one of the big guys said anything to him he sorta went into a shell like a turtle. Had ole beat up **** ...what?... little dinky chipper, one ton chipper truck, stubbs...and a husqvarna or two. Didn't say boo huge lol.


----------



## treevet

Got any crane jobs coming up l'il gal? Wait!!!!....better check with Tom Lasagna...cause....I got NO CRANE  

Thank God for Tom


----------



## tree MDS

I guess part of the beauty of getting old is the ability to make your own reality. Lol.


----------



## treevet

What are you 55 now? Man when I was a kid 55 was real fkn old. Thank God I never got old.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Got any crane jobs coming up l'il gal? Wait!!!!....better check with Tom Lasagna...cause....I got NO CRANE
> 
> Thank God for Tom View attachment 938146


 
After a quick assessment of your rigging skills with a rope, I think you’re definitely better off sticking with the crane. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> What are you 55 now? Man when I was a kid 55 was real fkn old. Thank God I never got old.



48. Guess that gives me a little time to catch up… Trivit. lol.


----------



## treevet

Tom Lasagna the crane dude delivering a statue of a dich Pauline carved for himself to set on his/her (tranny so?) deck recently....


----------



## treevet

I can just picture a once a year crane job with the Quesidilla Tree Company. Lasagna shows up with his sparkling new (read high interest rate financed) crane. Pauline goes "here is the tree...how we gonna get it outta here"....Lasagna goes "fk if I know ...I ain't no tree man"...looks at Mats and gets a confused look. Looks at Splinter and he says "I got nuthin Boss". Homeowners looking out the window skeered to death. Pauline says "I heard of something called a choker...anybody got one?" 4 meat heads shake side to side. In short order sirens are blaring, the local news is there and the crime scene looks like this...


----------



## treevet

while the crane was going over Pauline yelled "I looked on my phone and did you check the load chart?"

Lasagna was heard to yell "Whaaaaaatttss a Looooooooad Chaaaaart?".

It might be funny if it wasn't so sad...(nah it is real funny).


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

Rabid K9 said:


> How did that come about?
> 
> Reversing or speeding?


Reversing. I took a wrong turn, and just needed to back up another foot or two -- saw a smallish rock and figured, whatever, went over it, and I see the chipper fall into a whole! Shoulda coulda woulda gotten out and looked first! The "little rock" was the top of a boulder in a line of boulders on the side of a 5 ft. deep ditch, hidden in tall swamp grass and blackberries. The pindle hitch kept it from tolling over completely. Long story short, took two different tow trucks and now my Bandit 1390 XP is in the shop, for a new axel and fender assembly. The axel was bent enough to screw up the wheel alignment and stress other parts; plus towing a 8500 lb chipper at 70 mph, you really don't want to worry about bearings seizing and wheels flying off...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I can just picture a once a year crane job with the Quesidilla Tree Company. Lasagna shows up with his sparkling new (read high interest rate financed) crane. Pauline goes "here is the tree...how we gonna get it outta here"....Lasagna goes "fk if I know ...I ain't no tree man"...looks at Mats and gets a confused look. Looks at Splinter and he says "I got nuthin Boss". Homeowners looking out the window skeered to death. Pauline says "I heard of something called a choker...anybody got one?" 4 meat heads shake side to side. In short order sirens are blaring, the local news is there and the crime scene looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 938151



Isn’t that your hero kids from “Eastside”? “Guilty of treeson” lol. I love it!!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> while the crane was going over Pauline yelled "I looked on my phone and did you check the load chart?"
> 
> Lasagna was heard to yell "Whaaaaaatttss a Looooooooad Chaaaaart?".
> 
> It might be funny if it wasn't so sad...(nah it is real funny).



Nothing is both as sad and funny as your rigging video. I mean really, dude, you showed your old ass there, that’s for sure. I mean that was some total greenhorn bs right there. I was embarrassed for you to be perfectly honest. You might wanna hang up the GoPro till the next sitting duck crane removal, just saying. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

“Take a half wrap around the rigging machine Kyle”!! Lol…

“You’ll be okay” haha


----------



## treevet

Dear Paulsie,

Why won't you address my question from earlier.? You were this meek mouselike guy on ASite going back maybe 15 years ago. Then I get banned and come back and you are like this human dynamo.!!!

Before I could picture you at the computer thinking "I hope these big guys don't step on me" and "maybe they just won't notice me if I am quiet and agree with everything". Ekka, Masterblaster, me, all those other big time guys I mentioned earlier... lol. Nobody even knew who you were????

Now you are all about "THAT'S HOW WE ROLL"...."You don't know how to lower" lol...."I am doing crane work with Lasagna but it is easy" "Hey, climbed a tree today" etc. etc. etc.

Have you take assertiveness classes? Not knocking it just curious. Seems to have worked a bit. Good on you.

Maybe the Dale Carnegie course? I am actually quite impressed.


----------



## treevet

whaaaaaaaaaaaaat's aaaaaaaaa Looooooooooaaaad chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrt?


----------



## ZinTrees

hey dave, my dad said your a douchebag but he likes your wife


----------



## tree MDS

I am the same badass I have always been. Ask Tom Lasagna if you don’t believe me. Us old school bad ass dudes don’t change, we just roll on. You’re the same. I just don’t like it when you get all high and mighty and start attacking my people. Tom is a hardcore old bastard, but a genius and a sweetheart reside beneath that tough exterior. That guy would put you through your paces and yell at you like a little ***** (not saying that you are one, but just saying). I pretty much learned to do crane work by Tom yelling at me. It has been a slow process over years, as I’m really not a big fan of crane work, but I’ve come along to the point where I do just fine. That old bastard knows his business, and that’s well beyond crane work. You would likely crawl into your shell if you two were ever to be confronted with each other. He is the real deal. Just saying.,


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> hey dave, my dad said your a douchebag but he likes your wife



Was that a conversation that took place while you were brushing each other’s hair??


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Was that a conversation that took place while you were brushing each other’s hair??


yes actually


----------



## ZinTrees

a few days ago I ended up buying 4 kombi motors (2 KM110's a KM130 and KM131) , a BR600 blower and some HS81 hedge trimmers (30") a few days ago, got 2 trimmer attachments, articulating hedge trimmers, polesaw, tiller, and 3ft carbon fiber extension, all for $950 on FB marketplace, everything except the two KM110's run, and all those need is a carb rebuild


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> a few days ago I ended up buying 4 kombi motors (2 KM110's a KM130 and KM131) , a BR600 blower and some HS81 hedge trimmers (30") a few days ago, got 2 trimmer attachments, articulating hedge trimmers, polesaw, tiller, and 3ft carbon fiber extension, all for $950 on FB marketplace, everything except the two KM110's run, and all those need is a carb rebuild



Ooh. Yard sale!!??


----------



## ZinTrees

marketplace is awesome if you know where to look and have cash on hand

im going to sell a few things to cover some of the cost, will probably sell both KM110's and the hedge trimmers


----------



## ZinTrees

gonna wait to fix the kombi units before selling, I figure a few bucks for a carb rebuild kit will make it sell for a little more, not like an extra 10 bucks is a big deal to me


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> marketplace is awesome if you know where to look and have cash on hand
> 
> Nobody here cares, kid, that’s all we’re saying. You’re in the wrong place.


----------



## ZinTrees

your right, nobody here cares about what your saying either


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> your right, nobody here cares about what your saying either



Well, I’m still here saying it regardless. Must’ve been those assertiveness classes. Lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I never knew you could a remote for those machines. That's definitely a game changer. I would have kept my old 665 if it had a remote.


We have a 672 that we almost got rid of, glad we kept it.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Remember back in the day...Rope, Oldirty, 101, me, treemandan, treeslayer, treemd (Brent) and then...there was l'il Pauline...
> 
> Just sat there and didn't say boo to anybody. Was perty skeered and if one of the big guys said anything to him he sorta went into a shell like a turtle. Had ole beat up **** ...what?... little dinky chipper, one ton chipper truck, stubbs...and a husqvarna or two. Didn't say boo huge lol.


Did't AA pass away?
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I am the same badass I have always been. Ask Tom Lasagna if you don’t believe me. Us old school bad ass dudes don’t change, we just roll on. You’re the same. I just don’t like it when you get all high and mighty and start attacking my people. Tom is a hardcore old bastard, but a genius and a sweetheart reside beneath that tough exterior. That guy would put you through your paces and yell at you like a little ***** (not saying that you are one, but just saying). I pretty much learned to do crane work by Tom yelling at me. It has been a slow process over years, as I’m really not a big fan of crane work, but I’ve come along to the point where I do just fine. That old bastard knows his business, and that’s well beyond crane work. You would likely crawl into your shell if you two were ever to be confronted with each other. He is the real deal. Just saying.,


Fk some ole Tom Lasagna. I taught crane ops with way more time in than him HOW TO DO crane tree work. 

I am curious...how many crane jobs have you done this year? I am guessing 2 lol.

"I am the same badass I have always been."....you are a big ***** just like him. He...and you...can kiss my rosy red a$$.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Fk some ole Tom Lasagna. I taught crane ops with way more time in than him HOW TO DO crane tree work.
> 
> I am curious...how many crane jobs have you done this year? I am guessing 2 lol.
> 
> "I am the same badass I have always been."....you are a big ***** just like him. He...and you...can kiss my rosy red a$$.


pu$$y


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> pu$$y



Haha. Okay Dave.


----------



## tree MDS

Shigo’s boy. Lmao.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> a few days ago I ended up buying 4 kombi motors (2 KM110's a KM130 and KM131) , a BR600 blower and some HS81 hedge trimmers (30") a few days ago, got 2 trimmer attachments, articulating hedge trimmers, polesaw, tiller, and 3ft carbon fiber extension, all for $950 on FB marketplace, everything except the two KM110's run, and all those need is a carb rebuild


I think you're in the wrong place.

you're looking for l a w n s i t e.com


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> Dear Paulsie,
> 
> Why won't you address my question from earlier.? You were this meek mouselike guy on ASite going back maybe 15 years ago. Then I get banned and come back and you are like this human dynamo.!!!
> 
> Before I could picture you at the computer thinking "I hope these big guys don't step on me" and "maybe they just won't notice me if I am quiet and agree with everything". Ekka, Masterblaster, me, all those other big time guys I mentioned earlier... lol. Nobody even knew who you were????
> 
> Now you are all about "THAT'S HOW WE ROLL"...."You don't know how to lower" lol...."I am doing crane work with Lasagna but it is easy" "Hey, climbed a tree today" etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Have you take assertiveness classes? Not knocking it just curious. Seems to have worked a bit. Good on you.
> 
> Maybe the Dale Carnegie course? I am actually quite impressed.


It’s the quiet guys you always have to watch out for…..
The guys who are always talking about how big their cock is are trying to make up for something…


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> It’s the quiet guys you always have to watch out for…..
> The guys who are always talking about how big their cock is are trying to make up for something…



30 plus years of delicate hand sawing/lumber flying badassness. Some people just can’t deal. I’ve come to understand that. There are only a handful of us. We know who we are.


----------



## tree MDS

Well, my second 90 foot track lift is on the way from Denmark, plus the 75’ 4x4 elevator bucket is soon to be paid off. Just saying. Lol, life is good.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> soon to be paid off.


how soon? 10-15 years?


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> how soon? 10-15 years?


More like days, hair boy lol


----------



## tree MDS

You keep brushing that Manson lookin’ home schooled hair, this is a man’s forum. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> man’s forum.


well I got a dich and no boobs, sooooo


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Shigo’s boy. Lmao.


You can't REALLY think studying Alex Shigo is a put down can you Pauline? You think Lasagna is a genius. Dr. Alex Shigo was a proven genius and the , Former Chief Scientist of the United States Dept. of Forestry., "Father of Modern Arboriculture". Everyone that is anyone knows that. You are such a little guy.

You are a one trick pony. You ride around on a lift and saw a little wood (bucket princess)...that is all you can do...that is all you know. Nothing tough or bad azz or smart or even admirable about that. Not even a treeman. Being good at all the other stuff this profession is about it what makes it admirable. It is complex and challenging. Such a shame. Such a disappointment you are. Can't even video that little part of the job you do.


----------



## magreeable

Split up a post oak I cut up Monday.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> You can't REALLY think studying Alex Shigo is a put down can you Pauline? You think Lasagna is a genius. Dr. Alex Shigo was a proven genius and the , Former Chief Scientist of the United States Dept. of Forestry., "Father of Modern Arboriculture". Everyone that is anyone knows that. You are such a little guy.
> 
> You are a one trick pony. You ride around on a lift and saw a little wood (bucket princess)...that is all you can do...that is all you know. Nothing tough or bad azz or smart or even admirable about that. Not even a treeman. Being good at all the other stuff this profession is about it what makes it admirable. It is complex and challenging. Such a shame. Such a disappointment you are. Can't even video that little part of the job you do.


Your jealously of Paul is more evident with your every post. Keep me out of your bickering, I have no skin in the game. I have not commented on your equipment, don’t comment on mine. I have no interest in arguing with you, we have never been in competition.


----------



## treevet

Has anyone else noticed that Sherrill Tree Supply has done away with the ambiguity and just begun actually billing customers with their letterhead for the TreeStuff Tree Supply sales as they have owned the company for quite a while now? What was the secrecy for in the first place?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Sherrill Tree Supply has done away with the ambiguity and just begun actually billing customers with their letterhead for the TreeStuff Tree Supply sales as they have owned the company for quite a while now? What was the secrecy for in the first place?


I havent noticed that, but I have noticed that I wont order from either company again, there is a reason one of their coupon codes is "snailmail" 

wespur FTW
about to try arbsession, I hear they are great


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Sherrill Tree Supply has done away with the ambiguity and just begun actually billing customers with their letterhead for the TreeStuff Tree Supply sales as they have owned the company for quite a while now? What was the secrecy for in the first place?


They both fall under the same parent company, vertical supply group. Notch and rope logic are also house brands. Maybe they plan to dump Sherrill going forward. Probably don’t need both companies selling the same stuff.


----------



## Rabid K9

Actually had a weekend.

Got in the water for a surf, at a favourite isolated beach, beautiful spring time conditions. Tracks in are through one of the local national parks, where have work with the department, so a nice refresher on the vegetation patterns & tree morphology (lots of coastal exposure).

And took the family boating, another nice transect from upper estuary to coast, forested nearly the entire way, lots of old growth endemic species, having a late spring, so vegetation enjoying a break from the usual is months of sun & wind that is summer, lots of things in flower.

All in all, a good reminder why I took my environmental science in the direction of arboriculture. Applied science, continual learning by observation.


----------



## epicklein22

Finally gonna try SRT. Ordered a second zigzag, knee ascender, pantin and a quickie. Something I probably should have done years ago, versatility/having the correct equipment for the task at hand is key in this industry.


----------



## ZinTrees

epicklein22 said:


> Finally gonna try SRT. Ordered a second zigzag, knee ascender, pantin and a quickie. Something I probably should have done years ago, versatility/having the correct equipment for the task at hand is key in this industry.


SRT is the way to go, although I like DRT because its simpler (my setup anyways), I gotta buy an actually ropewrench at some point


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Sherrill Tree Supply has done away with the ambiguity and just begun actually billing customers with their letterhead for the TreeStuff Tree Supply sales as they have owned the company for quite a while now? What was the secrecy for in the first place?


They are now owned by VSG, (Vertical Supply Group), which also owns Treestuff and Bishop. I order from all of them and all my billing comes from the same accounting department.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Rabid K9 said:


> Actually had a weekend.
> 
> Got in the water for a surf, at a favourite isolated beach, beautiful spring time conditions. Tracks in are through one of the local national parks, where have work with the department, so a nice refresher on the vegetation patterns & tree morphology (lots of coastal exposure).
> 
> And took the family boating, another nice transect from upper estuary to coast, forested nearly the entire way, lots of old growth endemic species, having a late spring, so vegetation enjoying a break from the usual is months of sun & wind that is summer, lots of things in flower.
> 
> All in all, a good reminder why I took my environmental science in the direction of arboriculture. Applied science, continual learning by observation.


It sounds like you had a beautiful day!
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> They are now owned by VSG, (Vertical Supply Group), which also owns Treestuff and Bishop. I order from all of them and all my billing comes from the same accounting department.
> Jeff


I sorta fell out with Sherrill since they sold out a while back. It's just not the same. We have been buying from wesspur. I have no idea who owns that company. I remember in the old days it was Karl Kuemmerling.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I sorta fell out with Sherrill since they sold out a while back. It's just not the same. We have been buying from wesspur. I have no idea who owns that company. I remember in the old days it was Karl Kuemmerling.


I had a Karl Kuemerling signature saddle back in 1987 I think, lasted for years.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

They took over making Mitts and Merrill chippers. Probably bought them out. Don't think anyone makes them anymore even tho I think they made an entry level self feeder towards the end.


----------



## treevet

First high dolla saddle I owned was a Don Blair Eucman. Pretty heavy. Lots of leather. Real high quality.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> They are now owned by VSG, (Vertical Supply Group), which also owns Treestuff and Bishop. I order from all of them and all my billing comes from the same accounting department.
> Jeff


So even Sherrill sold out...or are they the parent company of the 2 smaller companies and call the group "VSG" (which was also on my invoice and packaging along with "Sherrill". Hard to imagine Sherrill selling out or anyone being able to buy them out. I bought from them when they first came into business. In New Jersey we just drove to a few outlets back in 70's.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I had a Karl Kuemerling signature saddle back in 1987 I think, lasted for years.
> Jeff



Yeah, I remember when I used to be on their mailing list. That was definitely some old school stuff right there. Cool though, thinking back.


----------



## treevet

KARL KUEMMERLING INC: ARBORIST SUPPLIES, CHIPPER, SPLITTERS, ...-MFGpages


KARL KUEMMERLING INC - MANUFACTURE MITTS AND MERRILL BRUSH CHIPPERS, SELL TREE TRIMMING SUPPLIES, STUMP ROUTERS, TIMBERWOLF LOG SPLITTERS, JOHN BEAN SPRAYERS,TREE PRUNERS, CABLING SUPPLIES, LOPPERS, HAND SAWS, SAFETY SADDLES, ROPE, TREE SPIKES, SAFETY EQUIPMENT ETC.



www.mfgpages.com


----------



## gorman

treevet said:


> First high dolla saddle I owned was a Don Blair Eucman. Pretty heavy. Lots of leather. Real high quality.



Wait! Don Blair had his own sig harness? Any pics?


----------



## tree MDS

I’m going to tell you, this right here is the best pole saw blade I’ve ever used, hands down. Like night and day from the ars turbo cut and fanno blades I used to use. Never seen a pole saw blade you can actually cut (accurately) with just the last four inches. Just a pleasure to use. Almost makes pruning enjoyable.


----------



## tree MDS

gorman said:


> Wait! Don Blair had his own sig harness? Any pics?



Wait,, who’s Don Blair? Wasn’t he a wrestler back in the day? Lol


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> I’m going to tell you, this right here is the best pole saw blade I’ve ever used, hands down. Like night and day from the ars turbo cut and fanno blades I used to use. Never seen a pole saw blade you can actually cut (accurately) with just the last four inches. Just a pleasure to use. Almost makes pruning enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 938386


You must have never used a silky polesaw then. Nothing compares.


----------



## Jed1124

epicklein22 said:


> You must have never used a silky polesaw then. Nothing compares.


Zubat for the win!


----------



## gorman

epicklein22 said:


> You must have never used a silky polesaw then. Nothing compares.



Silky stopped offering their pole saws in the US due to a non compete agreement with Sherrill. Sherrill has their own pole saws now and I’m not sure if they’re rebranded silkys or their own make but they leveraged silky to not sell in the us anymore.


----------



## treevet

gorman said:


> Wait! Don Blair had his own sig harness? Any pics?


That was a very famous saddle he sold. But like most of my old saddles...gave it to a groundman when another woman (saddle) came into my life lol. But I have changed and I now own 4 that I use. I met Blair at Arbor Expo 1 in Phila in 1980 after his seminar. I was actually sitting right next to Alex Shigo chatting before anyone knew him and after his probably first seminar for treemen. Very memorable. More info than you asked for....


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Zubat for the win!


We are addicted to the Stihl adjustable polesaw and have 1 for each of us. Amazing reach and cutting is as well. Nice pole clipper attachment as well. Push blade for severing sprouts.






stihl adjustable pole saw - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> We are addicted to the Stihl adjustable polesaw and have 1 for each of us. Amazing reach and cutting is as well. Nice pole clipper attachment as well. Push blade for severing sprouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stihl adjustable pole saw - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


Around $300 clams so not for the $ feint.


----------



## capetrees

gorman said:


> Silky stopped offering their pole saws in the US due to a non compete agreement with Sherrill. Sherrill has their own pole saws now and I’m not sure if they’re rebranded silkys or their own make but they leveraged silky to not sell in the us anymore.


pretty sure Notch rebranded the Silkys. If you look up the Hayauchi, no Silky around but the Notch 21' is the same thing.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I’m going to tell you, this right here is the best pole saw blade I’ve ever used, hands down. Like night and day from the ars turbo cut and fanno blades I used to use. Never seen a pole saw blade you can actually cut (accurately) with just the last four inches. Just a pleasure to use. Almost makes pruning enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 938386


I suppose that's what we had bought at one time...it took the place of the old mondo blades...double thick and double wide.


----------



## treevet

Mondos were the best and to me wood polesaws easiest to use...especially when they dry out. But if you bend one (blade) or they get rusty...much bigger expense..and it is gonna happen in short order..just the nature of pole saws. I ve had a 5 inch scar on my back forever where a polesaw blew out of the tree I was in and it landed on my back. Didn't feel much but could feel my back begin to get soaked...with blood.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Around $300 clams so not for the $ feint.


20 foot long with 2 seperate extensions that are stabile with both out. (stihl)


----------



## ZinTrees

slow day, built some cabinets for a friend, and put a new front handle on his MS310, played with the polesaw, thats about it


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> You must have never used a silky polesaw then. Nothing compares.



Only problem is no suitable hook for moving my rope around. I guess I’m a little old school with that stuff. I might have to but a zubat though. I’m sure they’re a pleasure to use.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Only problem is no suitable hook for moving my rope around. I guess I’m a little old school with that stuff. I might have to but a zubat though. I’m sure they’re a pleasure to use.


I guess I’m old school too because I take a grinder to it and put in a hook on the bottom of the bark cutter. Silky zubat for a handsaw, hayauchi for a polesaw.


----------



## treevet

Those 20 foot double extension poles mainly for the ground. A bit heavy for climbing with. Soooo.....


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Only problem is no suitable hook for moving my rope around. I guess I’m a little old school with that stuff. I might have to but a zubat though. I’m sure they’re a pleasure to use.


I use one of the older hayauchis with a dull blade and even duller bark cutter to move the ropes around then use one with a sharp blade for cutting.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice little job to start the week off. We had some work in the backyard too, so had the lift there for that. Was nice to have another wire free angle from behind it too. Still beautiful out there, just a little cold and windy lately.


----------



## treevet

picture this guy saying..."if only I had a crane wouldn't hafta make a bazillion cuts"


----------



## mikewhite85

We've been busy so haven't posted much. Also my 7 year old busted my computer! Just got the new one today.

We started treeleads to keep us busy for the winter. I have 11 bids in the same zip code (corning, NY) tomorrow. We'll see how it goes!

Nice crane job on Thursday with a 55 ton. Norway spruce must be 42-48" DBH. Will plan to actually take pics this time.


----------



## treevet

Nice area, Corning.


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> We've been busy so haven't posted much. Also my 7 year old busted my computer! Just got the new one today.
> 
> We started treeleads to keep us busy for the winter. I have 11 bids in the same zip code (corning, NY) tomorrow. We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Nice crane job on Thursday with a 55 ton. Norway spruce must be 42-48" DBH. Will plan to actually take pics this time.


Treeleads huh? F all those "leads" outfits.


----------



## Jed1124

mikewhite85 said:


> We've been busy so haven't posted much. Also my 7 year old busted my computer! Just got the new one today.
> 
> We started treeleads to keep us busy for the winter. I have 11 bids in the same zip code (corning, NY) tomorrow. We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Nice crane job on Thursday with a 55 ton. Norway spruce must be 42-48" DBH. Will plan to actually take pics this time.





treevet said:


> Nice area, Corning.



Corning NY is a really nice area. I’m usually hunting my buddies land there this week every year but went under the knife last week for a torn bicep.
Missing Corning, and all the deer you guys have. Oh, well, there’s always next year.


----------



## treevet

Where is Paula Quesidillio with some sweet still photos?


----------



## mikewhite85

mckeetree said:


> Treeleads huh? F all those "leads" outfits.



I was skeptical about it too at first. I ended up doing 18 bids today in the same zip code and booked out much of December... And I still have more to do Friday. Even when I lived in Los Angeles I don't think I've ever done that many in a day.

I'd rather not pay for advertising but it's my "winter plan"

I do agree that homeadvisor and other such lead outfits aren't very helpful.


----------



## mikewhite85

Jed1124 said:


> Corning NY is a really nice area. I’m usually hunting my buddies land there this week every year but went under the knife last week for a torn bicep.
> Missing Corning, and all the deer you guys have. Oh, well, there’s always next year.


Sorry to hear about your surgery. You could use a crossbow instead? I think rifle season begins the week before Thanksgiving in NY. 

The rut just really got going about a week ago. I've seen several large bucks just driving around.

I used to live near you in CT. Grew up in Brookfield. In fact, there's nowhere to sharpen chipper knives around here so I've been thinking of taking my 10 or so dull sets to Newtown Power Equipment next time we visit family out there.


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> I was skeptical about it too at first. I ended up doing 18 bids today in the same zip code and booked out much of December... And I still have more to do Friday. Even when I lived in Los Angeles I don't think I've ever done that many in a day.
> 
> I'd rather not pay for advertising but it's my "winter plan"
> 
> I do agree that homeadvisor and other such lead outfits aren't very helpful.


We are booked thru summer 2022. IMO all those lead services are BS.


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> We are booked thru summer 2022. IMO all those lead services are BS.


they ain't giving it away


----------



## treevet

Jed1124 said:


> Corning NY is a really nice area. I’m usually hunting my buddies land there this week every year but went under the knife last week for a torn bicep.
> Missing Corning, and all the deer you guys have. Oh, well, there’s always next year.


When I was a small kid I lived in a little town called Wyoming New York a bit west of there(funny now I live in Wyoming Ohio). It was so beautiful. I have been back but my old best friend died a few years ago and now it wouldn't be the same. We weren't into hunting but fished anywhere and everywhere. Vacationed on Silver Lake in Perry.


----------



## Rabid K9

Just a random thought, not sure how it relates to tree work, more a life skill, but for all those in landlocked states of the US, can you guys actually swim?

Not just barely stay afloat, I mean actually assertively swim in moving water, strong surf, longer distances, save others etc?


----------



## capetrees

Rabid K9 said:


> Just a random thought, not sure how it relates to tree work, more a life skill, but for all those in landlocked states of the US, can you guys actually swim?
> 
> Not just barely stay afloat, I mean actually assertively swim in moving water, strong surf, longer distances, save others etc?


Inland states do have lakes, ponds and rivers. You know that, right?


----------



## mikewhite85

Crane job today.


----------



## treevet

Nice job Mike ^.

Just ran across this. Very slick job.


----------



## treevet

capetrees said:


> Inland states do have lakes, ponds and rivers. You know that, right?


I didn't want to be rude but had trouble getting the gist of his question as well.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I didn't want to be rude but had trouble getting the gist of his question as well.


You didn't want to be rude,,lol,, 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> You didn't want to be rude,,lol,,
> Jeff


C'mon Jeffy. And where is your boy Paula. Fell out of his Potty Chair in his Potty lift?


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> You didn't want to be rude,,lol,,
> Jeff


priceless!


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> priceless!





dbl612 said:


> rather be rude ... than a racist Tom


----------



## treevet

Damn boy...whatdyou turn a hunnert recently? You would NOT want to fk with Treevet. I still climb and do actual tree guy stuff. Your prime was an eternity ago and probably wasn't much even then.


----------



## tree MDS

Started a nice little job taking down some trees today. Going pretty smooth so far. Beautiful Friday. Just thought I’d share.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Started a nice little job taking down some trees today. Going pretty smooth so far. Beautiful Friday. Just thought I’d share.
> View attachment 939520
> View attachment 939521
> View attachment 939522
> View attachment 939523


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treevet

2 solid beautiful days, start at 30 degrees finish at 50 degrees full sun, no wind, at the Mayor of my town for over 20 years' house who has a street named after him. Included clearing some large overhanging limbs in the back as raccoons getting on roof so double zig zagging as no bucket or crane or even tracked lift access. Up in the air for a few hours at almost 73 years old and not a pain or worry in the world...just collecting and depositing a nice fat check at the end of the day today.


----------



## dbl612

Give it up dave, that’s false.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Damn boy...whatdyou turn a hunnert recently? You would NOT want to fk with Treevet. I still climb and do actual tree guy stuff. Your prime was an eternity ago and probably wasn't much even then.
> 
> View attachment 939477


It’s easy to mess with you dave, when you have an ego as big as yours. I’m very satisfied not having to tell everyone my latest amazing act. I just quietly provide the service and collect the checks. At this point, the employees do a good job with a little supervision. Some day, you might want to try that. More time for racquet ball.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> It’s easy to mess with you dave, when you have an ego as big as yours. I’m very satisfied not having to tell everyone my latest amazing act. I just quietly provide the service and collect the checks. At this point, the employees do a good job with a little supervision. Some day, you might want to try that. More time for racquet ball.


You know what Tom?...this is a forum and in this thread you tell "what you did today". It seems you haven't figured that out. A place where TREE GUYS get together and talk about techniques, equipment and lives as a TREEMAN. You aren't a treeman. That is why you haven't any "amazing acts" to talk about isn't it? I could easily let hired climbers do my work...but I LIKE TO DO IT. If I was an ole broken down geezer like you I could buy a fleet of cranes (easily) and run employees. But it would be miserable and I might come on a TREE forum just to prod an ole guy like Treevet that can still do physical labor and enjoys it ...because I WAS JEALOUS. His job is fun and he can still do it and he is making ridiculous amounts of money compared to when he first started.


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> You know what Tom?...this is a forum and in this thread you tell "what you did today". It seems you haven't figured that out. A place where TREE GUYS get together and talk about techniques, equipment and lives as a TREEMAN. You aren't a treeman. That is why you haven't any "amazing acts" to talk about isn't it? I could easily let hired climbers do my work...but I LIKE TO DO IT. If I was an ole broken down geezer like you I could buy a fleet of cranes (easily) and run employees. But it would be miserable and I might come on a TREE forum just to prod an ole guy like Treevet that can still do physical labor and enjoys it ...because I WAS JEALOUS. His job is fun and he can still do it and he is making ridiculous amounts of money compared to when he first started.


Dave, I don’t have to bust my ass anymore. Business situation is good, and I have no desire to compete with you for some reason you like to attack me, but I don’t care. You work in a chosen area with obviously dedicated customers and minimal help. We work in the Tri state area with several workers an do just fine. Trees are just apart of my business while trees are all of your business. The skill sets are different.


----------



## tree MDS

Most tree services around here can’t hardly get out of their own driveway without a crane service escort anymore, so I definitely think Tom belongs here. Lol.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> Dave, I don’t have to bust my ass anymore.


That's the difference between you and me Tom...I LIKE to bust my ass...and still can (for $ and health) and you don't but can't anyway. If you look back in the posts you made the last derogatory comment to me. I will give it back 100% of the time. Then you start whining.

Stop commenting to me or about me...and we be just fine.

Now me and Paula...I love to break her chops.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

Nice job on Friday, dead-wooding some pines and a cedar. Blue sky (now back to rain and clouds for a week), and right by Hood River. Water is high, and the steelhead are likely swimming upstream, not that I saw any. I get to be on beautiful properties and make them look better -- not a bad deal. I would live on the river too, if I had around a million to spend! I fine tuned an 80 ft. pine leaning over a hot tub. You can see my rope and ZigZag hanging by the hot tub; had the foresight to cover it with plywood. Really loaded it up, glad I left it on when I was in the next tree and tossed a dead branch 30 ft. sideways and put it squarely on top!

Have some nice pics...

Problem uploading -- took it on a cell, texted it to my email, then saved as .jpg (was a .heic). This site says "not recognized", even though the pic file now is a .jpg. Any advice out there? I have done this conversion before and it worked fine.


----------



## treevet

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Nice job on Friday, dead-wooding some pines and a cedar. Blue sky (now back to rain and clouds for a week), and right by Hood River. Water is high, and the steelhead are likely swimming upstream, not that I saw any. I get to be on beautiful properties and make them look better -- not a bad deal. I would live on the river too, if I had around a million to spend! I fine tuned an 80 ft. pine leaning over a hot tub. You can see my rope and ZigZag hanging by the hot tub; had the foresight to cover it with plywood. Really loaded it up, glad I left it on when I was in the next tree and tossed a dead branch 30 ft. sideways and put it squarely on top!
> 
> Have some nice pics...
> 
> Problem uploading -- took it on a cell, texted it to my email, then saved as .jpg (was a .heic). This site says "not recognized", even though the pic file now is a .jpg. Any advice out there? I have done this conversion before and it worked fine.




go to documents or desktop or wherever you store you pictures and right click on it ...left click on "copy". Come over here to the post you started and right click on the post...then left click on "paste"...it should appear. One way to do it as I did above.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge

treevet said:


> View attachment 939686
> 
> go to documents or desktop or wherever you store you pictures and right click on it ...left click on "copy". Come over here to the post you started and right click on the post...then left click on "paste"...it should appear. One way to do it as I did above.


Nope. Tried doing "save as" multiple times, changing its name, and the pic is always listed as a ".jpg", whether or not I add that to the title. Oh well. Next time I will take a real camera and not a cell! What I don't get is I did the same thing and successfully posted a pic of my chipper in a ditch a couple days ago. 

Just imagine being up in a pondo pine near a rushing river. Only bummer was bobbling my pole saw and cussing, then realizing the client was watching me. She was nice and handed me the pole saw -- I use two 8 ft. sticks so I can advance my double line/zigzag system up the tree (use the hook on the saw head to flip the steel biner over a good branch). I was hanging on my single line after after setting it at around 50 ft. with a Bigshot. Because of the lean, I was too far away to get to it leaning on the trunk, and tried to wiggle closer to get it with my handsaw -- nope--- just knocked it down. 

My other guy (contract climber) was already going up another tree; no groundman. Maybe I should advertise $20 bucks an hr.?! Didn't get a single call at $18, even saying "will train, experience preferred, raises with demonstrated skills and good work ."


----------



## treevet

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Nope. Tried doing "save as" multiple times, changing its name, and the pic is always listed as a ".jpg", whether or not I add that to the title. Oh well. Next time I will take a real camera and not a cell! What I don't get is I did the same thing and successfully posted a pic of my chipper in a ditch a couple days ago.
> 
> Just imagine being up in a pondo pine near a rushing river. Only bummer was bobbling my pole saw and cussing, then realizing the client was watching me. She was nice and handed me the pole saw -- I use two 8 ft. sticks so I can advance my double line/zigzag system up the tree (use the hook on the saw head to flip the steel biner over a good branch). I was hanging on my single line after after setting it at around 50 ft. with a Bigshot. Because of the lean, I was too far away to get to it leaning on the trunk, and tried to wiggle closer to get it with my handsaw -- nope--- just knocked it down.
> 
> My other guy (contract climber) was already going up another tree; no groundman. Maybe I should advertise $20 bucks an hr.?! Didn't get a single call at $18, even saying "will train, experience preferred, raises with demonstrated skills and good work ."


You remind me of a guy on here named "Rabid K9" . Couldn't figure out the picture thang so tries to describe it all in words. Nobody wants to real all that much.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You remind me of a guy on here named "Rabid K9" . Couldn't figure out the picture thang so tries to describe it all in words. Nobody wants to real all that much.



And then “stills” are so boring. We all need Geez-cam. Lol


----------



## treevet

One picture is of Tom Lasagna second from left and the other is a picture of Treevet taken a few moments ago at near 73 years old. Does "busting ass" pay off for one's health?
?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> And then “stills” are so boring. We all need Geez-cam. Lol


Your pictures are real boring. Pleeeeze can we see the double bucket truck pict again with one bucket towing another bucket?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Your pictures are real boring. Pleeeeze can we see the double bucket truck pict again with one bucket towing another bucket?



Can we please see the 25k sign crane with the rusty wheels again? Or maybe the 02 paint rollered Vermeer lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> One picture is of Tom Lasagna second from left and the other is a picture of Treevet taken a few moments ago at near 73 years old. Does "busting ass" pay off for one's health?View attachment 939727
> ?
> 
> View attachment 939725



Even though you’re a narcissistic old fruitcake, my money would still be on Tom in a cage match. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

First you want the geez cam and I give it to you. Now you want to see my 25 ton 150' rear mount crane on a ford L9000 (since you are skeered to buy a crane and run it) and a picture of my BC2000 20" wood mauling chipper with the 200 hp turbo diesel Cummins since you got a dinky pathetic little chipper...I don't think so son. Go beat off to one of Zin's pictures like usual lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Even though you’re a narcissistic old fruitcake, my money would still be on Tom in a cage match. Just saying.


No canes allowed Paulene....oh...wtf...he can use his cane. I'll even let him poke me in the shins a few times before I bust his a$$ and earn my money. Set it up. I can fly for free. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> First you want the geez cam and I give it to you. Now you want to see my 25 ton 150' rear mount crane on a ford L9000 (since you are skeered to buy a crane and run it) and a picture of my BC2000 20" wood mauling chipper with the 200 hp turbo diesel Cummins since you got a dinky pathetic little chipper...I don't think so son. Go beat off to one of Zin's pictures like usual lol.


First it was 250hp, now it’s 200. If I was your age I’d hope I had a 350hp 21xp with kesla loader… at least. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

You sound like a 20 something year old punk. Just saying. Lol


----------



## treevet

This "punk" could kick your ass on his worst day and your best day of your life. just sayin...lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> First it was 250hp, now it’s 200. If I was your age I’d hope I had a 350hp 21xp with kesla loader… at least. Lol


find the post anywhere I said 250 hp. anywhere. justsayinlol


----------



## tree MDS

You got an entry level crane (at best). That’s all I’m saying. Let’s not make it (waay) more than it is. I’ve got enough cash on hand to buy one of those relics. I mean what can it be? 75k? Lmao. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> find the post anywhere I said 250 hp. anywhere. justsayinlol



like where you denied having rollered it up? Lol. Don’t have that kind of time.


----------



## tree MDS

But the grown man flexing in the mirror part was humorous, I’ll give you that. Jesus…


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Nice job on Friday, dead-wooding some pines and a cedar. Blue sky (now back to rain and clouds for a week), and right by Hood River. Water is high, and the steelhead are likely swimming upstream, not that I saw any. I get to be on beautiful properties and make them look better -- not a bad deal. I would live on the river too, if I had around a million to spend! I fine tuned an 80 ft. pine leaning over a hot tub. You can see my rope and ZigZag hanging by the hot tub; had the foresight to cover it with plywood. Really loaded it up, glad I left it on when I was in the next tree and tossed a dead branch 30 ft. sideways and put it squarely on top!
> 
> Have some nice pics...
> 
> Problem uploading -- took it on a cell, texted it to my email, then saved as .jpg (was a .heic). This site says "not recognized", even though the pic file now is a .jpg. Any advice out there? I have done this conversion before and it worked fine.


Don't save as jpg, save to your desktop and pull from there using the tab at the bottom that says attach files.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> But the grown man flexing in the mirror part was humorous, I’ll give you that. Jesus…


Man I got you all flustered and moist in the pantays. I suggest liberal amounts of vagisil. But you have to behave yourself or no more Geezer cam. Hell I will tell Zin's kid to stop posting picts of himself also. Don't want to contribute to a pedophilia addiction do we ...jeeez.

And do we have to keep saying..."just saying..lol"?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Nope. Tried doing "save as" multiple times, changing its name, and the pic is always listed as a ".jpg", whether or not I add that to the title. Oh well. Next time I will take a real camera and not a cell! What I don't get is I did the same thing and successfully posted a pic of my chipper in a ditch a couple days ago.
> 
> Just imagine being up in a pondo pine near a rushing river. Only bummer was bobbling my pole saw and cussing, then realizing the client was watching me. She was nice and handed me the pole saw -- I use two 8 ft. sticks so I can advance my double line/zigzag system up the tree (use the hook on the saw head to flip the steel biner over a good branch). I was hanging on my single line after after setting it at around 50 ft. with a Bigshot. Because of the lean, I was too far away to get to it leaning on the trunk, and tried to wiggle closer to get it with my handsaw -- nope--- just knocked it down.
> 
> My other guy (contract climber) was already going up another tree; no groundman. Maybe I should advertise $20 bucks an hr.?! Didn't get a single call at $18, even saying "will train, experience preferred, raises with demonstrated skills and good work ."


I literally just took this pic and emailed it to me, I opened it and clicked on it and clicked on 'save to desktop', now I go on here and reply and click the tab at the bottom left of the screen and click attach files, then pick from desktop and double click,
Jeff


----------



## iceclimber

I started putting aluminum siding on the truck camper I am building.


----------



## treevet

Hey Treemds...I was thinking today (always trying to help you out) what your plans with your new (B) crew and the second porty bucket (3 buckets total then?) coming were gonna be for parking all this at your house?. 

I thought A. you could establish parking in a parking lot down the road and run shuttles for them or B. You could buy them a UBER from either their homes or, again, a parking lot down the street or maybe best idea of all...3. You could let them take big Stubbs and the log truck home...then you or your wife or kid wouldn't need to shuttle them or pay a uber or squat on a parking lot . What do you think?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Hey Treemds...I was thinking today (always trying to help you out) what your plans with your new (B) crew and the second porty bucket (3 buckets total then?) coming were gonna be for parking all this at your house?.
> 
> I thought A. you could establish parking in a parking lot down the road and run shuttles for them or B. You could buy them a UBER from either their homes or, again, a parking lot down the street or maybe best idea of all...3. You could let them take big Stubbs and the log truck home...then you or your wife or kid wouldn't need to shuttle them or pay a uber or squat on a parking lot . What do you think?



Gee, I dunno, Muscles, maybe I’ll have to buy up some more land. Lol.

Good to know you’re thinking of me while doing push ups and taking pics of yourself in the basement.


----------



## treevet

"maybe I’ll have to buy up some more land". Another payment along with the new 2nd shaky lift? Do you think that is wise when you are now fighting for the last easy ash takedowns with probably a dozen other tree services and you only got one little 3 man crew making money?

Momma ain't gonna like that if you can't make the mortgage is she?


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Good to know you’re thinking of me while doing push ups and taking pics of yourself in the basement.


You gotta admit...gonna be kinda hard to push that geezer/geez cam narrative after that pic? You know what is really strange? I been on this forum/thread for what? ..15 years now and never seen one picture of you. I think I saw one of you when you were planting a tree? Fat dumpy looking guy. And another time you are so pre occupied with me you took a pic of your hand giving me the finger on one of the 2 times you climbed a tree this year...and it looked like a fat lard dripping hand? Boy...you need to get in shape. You can have heart problems at 50. ..More of me watching out for ya


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> That's the difference between you and me Tom...I LIKE to bust my ass...and still can (for $ and health) and you don't but can't anyway. If you look back in the posts you made the last derogatory comment to me. I will give it back 100% of the time. Then you start whining.
> 
> Stop commenting to me or about me...and we be just fine.
> 
> Now me and Paula...I love to break her chops.


dave derogatory should be your middle name. first you call me a racist, then several posts later you say glad im on here, now im not a treeman (which i never claimed to be), now your back to you can do the job and i cant. make up you're mind. i think paul is right about the cheese sliding off the cracker! also why not show a current picture in your avatar instead of one 50 years ago when you were in the military?


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dave derogatory should be your middle name. first you call me a racist, then several posts later you say glad im on here, now im not a treeman (which i never claimed to be), now your back to you can do the job and i cant. make up you're mind. i think paul is right about the cheese sliding off the cracker! also why not show a current picture in your avatar instead of one 50 years ago when you were in the military?


Tommy boy Tommy boy...(Chris Farley reference intended)...please tell me you know that is not a picture of me in my Avatar. I could see where you might think your butt buddy (who you bring your crane to and share an erection with) Casadei IS INDEED his picture in his Avatar. But, no, that is not me in the Avatar .

We have fully reviewed the racist thing and no denials at the time so not going there again....unless you want to. 

And lastly...no you are not a treeman but rather a seat rider and that is why you are a brokeback er I mean brokedown Cowpoke. But I said...or meant to say some of the young uns could benefit from some your crane chatter...if you ever gave any.

But noooooooooooo...you gotta keep on addressing me when I asked you not to in some kind of ...I guess...confrontation...in your mind. Sort of like a moth flying into a campfire ...or a possum trying to cross a 4 lane highway...at rush hour. I don't enjoy slappin' (figuratively) you around time and time again...but you leave me with no choice.

And whatsup with this cheese and crackers schit you 2 Kuntneticutt butt buddies keep referring to. It makes absolutely no sense so if you think you are scoring some kind of an esoteric point with it...well.......you ain't...son.


----------



## treevet

LOL


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Tommy boy Tommy boy...(Chris Farley reference intended)...please tell me you know that is not a picture of me in my Avatar. I could see where you might think your butt buddy (who you bring your crane to and share an erection with) Casadei IS INDEED his picture in his Avatar. But, no, that is not me in the Avatar .
> 
> We have fully reviewed the racist thing and no denials at the time so not going there again....unless you want to.
> 
> And lastly...no you are not a treeman but rather a seat rider and that is why you are a brokeback er I mean brokedown Cowpoke. But I said...or meant to say some of the young uns could benefit from some your crane chatter...if you ever gave any.
> 
> But noooooooooooo...you gotta keep on addressing me when I asked you not to in some kind of ...I guess...confrontation...in your mind. Sort of like a moth flying into a campfire ...or a possum trying to cross a 4 lane highway...at rush hour. I don't enjoy slappin' (figuratively) you around time and time again...but you leave me with no choice.
> 
> And whatsup with this cheese and crackers schit you 2 Kuntneticutt butt buddies keep referring to. It makes absolutely no sense so if you think you are scoring some kind of an esoteric point with it...well.......you ain't...son.


Dave, your not slapping anyone around, your just sounding like someone who’s trying to show your still viable. I don’t care, at this point it’s just entertaining. For some reason, you think you’re offending me, your resident racist! Lol!


----------



## treevet

yawn


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> yawn



If you’re bored you could always try some more push ups and flexing lol.


----------



## treevet

The "Erection Brothers" have spoken.


----------



## mikewhite85

Took out a bunch of ash during the day at a camp and finally took and passed my BCMA exam tonight!


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Took out a bunch of ash during the day at a camp and finally took and passed my BCMA exam tonight!
> 
> View attachment 940395


AWESOME!


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> Took out a bunch of ash during the day at a camp and finally took and passed my BCMA exam tonight!
> 
> View attachment 940395


Good on you! It's a pain in the ass keeping it up. 60 CEU's every three years to maintain.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Took out a bunch of ash during the day at a camp and finally took and passed my BCMA exam tonight!
> 
> View attachment 940395



Congratulations, Mike! There’s nothing quite like that feeling of accomplishment. Good stuff.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Good on you! It's a pain in the ass keeping it up. 60 CEU's every three years to maintain.



That does sound like a pita.

At least that stuff can be done online today,, no need to go to the meetings with all those freaks lol


----------



## treevet

Best way to satisfy CEU's on a busy schedule...https://gibneyce.com/online-seminars-for-municipal-arborists-300727.html


----------



## treevet

Sunny day, mostly, 65 degrees...and dry yesterday. 90' freaky tall silver maple td (out of rope to ground on 150' rope and still 15' to top) trying to get in before rain tomorrow. Went up on wraptor, knocked limbs and top, came down and cleaned up wood and brush on matts to street, went back up on wraptor with rope left in tree and chunked and put pull rope in, came down and called it a day since pretty beat and 3 pm is really 4 pm with dl savings time. Today drop stem and dingo chunks out and no stump grind, $5k day and half job. Working on clarity of vids.


----------



## treevet




----------



## tree MDS

Nice day for a Lifty job… and a shout out to my boy Trivit. Lol


----------



## treevet

Sweet stills as usual Paula. ^ 

I was thinking (like usual) why your pal Tommy Lasagna never posts pictures or talks about "all" his tree crane work. I figgered out the answer...

BECAUSE HE IS ALWAYS WORKING FOR YOUR COMPETITORS...STEALING YOUR JOB BIDS AND OLD LONGSTANDING CUSTOMERS (maybe even visiting your wife while you in the potty lift?) . That boy ain't no dummy (well...yes he is) but he don't want to lose a soft touch like you Paulene. Esp losing a butt buddy...and posting buddy...and Lord knows those 2 crane jobs you do a year probably buys him a cane or 2... huge lol s

Paulene and Tommy Boy sharing a beer at the gay bar...after sharing an erection.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Less flappy more cutty, Trivet.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Sweet stills as usual Paula. ^
> 
> I was thinking (like usual) why your pal Tommy Lasagna never posts pictures or talks about "all" his tree crane work. I figgered out the answer...
> 
> BECAUSE HE IS ALWAYS WORKING FOR YOUR COMPETITORS...STEALING YOUR JOB BIDS AND OLD LONGSTANDING CUSTOMERS (maybe even visiting your wife while you in the potty lift?) . That boy ain't no dummy (well...yes he is) but he don't want to lose a soft touch like you Paulene. Esp losing a butt buddy...and posting buddy...and Lord knows those 2 crane jobs you do a year probably buys him a cane or 2... huge lol s
> 
> Paulene and Tommy Boy sharing a beer at the gay bar...after sharing an erection.


dave, be informed for a change. i dont drink and paul isn't married.


----------



## gorman

Paul! Why aren’t you married??? The MDS needs to settle down and quit this left/right swiping and find a decent woman to help drag brush and flip the loader over a couple times.


----------



## tree MDS

The MDS is doing just fine. He has plenty of children as well. Just not the blood sucking disappointing kind. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Thanks for the compliments guys. Thankfully it's a lot easier to get CEUS today than it was 10 years ago! I also really enjoy the pen del ISA conference which gives about 12-15 ceus per year.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> The MDS is doing just fine. He has plenty of children as well. Just not the blood sucking disappointing kind. Lol.
> View attachment 940575


sad but no surprise...no wife...don't like kids


----------



## treevet

ported 461, ported 661, ported 880, about $7500 in mats


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dave, be informed for a change. i dont drink and paul isn't married.


Root beer.


----------



## treevet

Tommy Boy and Paulsie in younger years gone bye...


----------



## Hddnis

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Less flappy more cutty, Trivet.
> 
> View attachment 940523


Did you have enough rope to get that to the ground?


----------



## treevet

Hddnis said:


> Did you have enough rope to get that to the ground?


That boy thinks his GRCS is like having a crane


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dave, be informed for a change. i dont drink and paul isn't married.


I want to be informed by you and Casadillio who lives there...is it pronounced Kuntnecicutt or Connetikuntt? Inquiring minds want to know. Kuntnetikuntt?


----------



## Rabid K9

treevet said:


> ported 461, ported 661, ported 880, about $7500 in mats
> 
> View attachment 940636
> View attachment 940637



Polesaw not ported?


----------



## Rabid K9

Finally tracked down someone in Oz to do some decent saws mods.

First in line is that unusable lump the 880 & the very well used 261.

Highly spoken about for mods were the 151 & 661, but I quite like the 661 as it is.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> I want to be informed by you and Casadillio who lives there...is it pronounced Kuntnecicutt or Connetikuntt? Inquiring minds want to know. Kuntnetikuntt?


It’s pronounced taxitall!


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. Thankfully it's a lot easier to get CEUS today than it was 10 years ago! I also really enjoy the pen del ISA conference which gives about 12-15 ceus per year.


Don't get me wrong...I'm glad you got that. But really, it's just a money thing with ISA. The only buzz word they push is "certified arborist". You put board certified master arborist in an ad and people will pay less attention to it than just certified arborist. Believe me. I used to mention in ads than I have a bachelors degree in horticulture (which I do)...that's a little more (a lot more) than a BCMA. No disrespect intended. "Degreed horticulturist" gets less attention than certified arborist. So you push what sells. I'm a money fighter...not an exhibitionist. I only need 30 ceu's every three years to keep me CA. I don't need a damn one to keep my bachelors degree. Go figure.


----------



## revdocjim

I built this today. The question is whether all the wood shown below will fit... This is my third new rack this fall, bringing my storage capacity up from 11 full cords to about 16.


----------



## weimedog

Hung out with a couple of good friends and cut up trees in a swamp


----------



## treevet

mckeetree said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'm glad you got that. But really, it's just a money thing with ISA. The only buzz word they push is "certified arborist". You put board certified master arborist in an ad and people will pay less attention to it than just certified arborist. Believe me. I used to mention in ads than I have a bachelors degree in horticulture (which I do)...that's a little more (a lot more) than a BCMA. No disrespect intended. "Degreed horticulturist" gets less attention than certified arborist. So you push what sells. I'm a money fighter...not an exhibitionist. I only need 30 ceu's every three years to keep me CA. I don't need a damn one to keep my bachelors degree. Go figure.


The age old CEU theory is to keep holders current with technology amongst other things..and a good theory it is.


----------



## treevet

weimedog said:


> Hung out with a couple of good friends and cut up trees in a swamp



You weekend warrior chainsaw club guys might oughta get yourself a big shot and throw line and pull rope for ease and safety...and maybe a diet and or a little fitness for strenuous work like that.

Me...I am gonna run new gen Stihls only that are modded professionally. Why?...because I can afford to. Ported 661 and ported 880 couple of days ago on a $5k tree removal that took just a day and a half. No time to cut 50 cookies lol.


----------



## treevet

revdocjim said:


> View attachment 940867
> 
> 
> I built this today. The question is whether all the wood shown below will fit... This is my third new rack this fall, bringing my storage capacity up from 11 full cords to about 16.
> View attachment 940868


Nice rack but maybe a bit over engineered? 

add a 15 mil. 8'x10' tarp......https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-8-ft-x-10-ft-Polyethylene-Tarp/1001029700


----------



## weimedog

treevet said:


> You weekend warrior chainsaw club guys might oughta get yourself a big shot and throw line and pull rope for ease and safety...and maybe a diet and or a little fitness for strenuous work like that.
> 
> Me...I am gonna run new gen Stihls only that are modded professionally. Why?...because I can afford to. Ported 661 and ported 880 couple of days ago on a $5k tree removal that took just a day and a half. No time to cut 50 cookies lol.



I think a big shot is a good idea, me? I just use an excavator. And I have a pile Autotunes....because I can afford to have multiples. I still have a 572 new in the box. Can port my own as well  Could afford Stihl If I wanted to as well, they are awesome saws... I just prefer the pumpkins. But as every day is a "weekend" I'll use new stuff couple of days then run my old saws at times as well like that day, because I like them.


----------



## treevet

How I envision my ms880 when I start it...at 4:40


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You weekend warrior chainsaw club guys might oughta get yourself a big shot and throw line and pull rope for ease and safety...and maybe a diet and or a little fitness for strenuous work like that.
> 
> Me...I am gonna run new gen Stihls only that are modded professionally. Why?...because I can afford to. Ported 661 and ported 880 couple of days ago on a $5k tree removal that took just a day and a half. No time to cut 50 cookies lol.




5k for a 26” flopper? Lol, apparently you do have some loyal customers lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> 5k for a 26” flopper? Lol, apparently you do have some loyal customers lol


No potty lift access...too tight. So you would wet your panties just looking at that tree. Me...I high balled it. He got 2 other bids from top locals. Very likely he chose me even though I was higher. Happens all the time. But the fact you don't get it...and you say schit like that...is why you have no wife and fam? Just askin...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> No potty lift access...too tight. So you would wet your panties just looking at that tree. Me...I high balled it. He got 2 other bids from top locals. Very likely he chose me even though I was higher. Happens all the time. But the fact you don't get it...and you say schit like that...is why you have no wife and fam? Just askin...



How would you even know what a “potty lift” could access or not? You have no idea what these modern machines are capable of. Same with the grcs… or giant.. or log truck.. or tractor with logging winch.

Realistically, your experience is kinda limited when I really think about it. I mean for all that flapping. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> How would you even know what a “potty lift” could access or not? You have no idea what these modern machines are capable of. Same with the grcs… or giant.. or log truck.. or tractor with logging winch.
> 
> Realistically, your experience is kinda limited when I really think about it. I mean for all that flapping. Just saying.


----------



## treevet

You are really just an entry level tree service without a crane or without doing crane work. So sad.


----------



## revdocjim

treevet said:


> Nice rack but maybe a bit over engineered?
> 
> add a 15 mil. 8'x10' tarp......https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-8-ft-x-10-ft-Polyethylene-Tarp/1001029700
> 
> View attachment 940887


I won't argue about the over-engineering. Although it is 12 feet long and over 6 feet high and 3 feet deep. Also we get incredible N. winds here and this rack is facing right into the prevailing winds. So I do have concerns about the roof blowing off or the whole thing falling over. All the other spots in my yard are already taken and I didn't have much choice about the location and direction of this rack... BTW, I like your porch rack. Looks great for a location like that, protected from the elements and with a backup wall. Where did you get those brackets, and what are they called?


----------



## tree MDS

I just scored a job removing three white pines the cranes can’t reach. About a quarter mile from shop. Just about as high end a property as you can imagine (think famous). I’m pretty much that guy that does all the really difficult jobs nobody else can figure out.

Bartlett wanted like 10k just to take a locust much closer to the driveway than the pines. Would’ve needed a monster crane, way more than they wanted to put on the driveway. We’ll probably end up doing that one while we’re in there too, since we’ll be right by it. How we roll, baby.


----------



## tree MDS

Entry level. Lol. Guess it’s better than exit level…


----------



## treevet

revdocjim said:


> I won't argue about the over-engineering. Although it is 12 feet long and over 6 feet high and 3 feet deep. Also we get incredible N. winds here and this rack is facing right into the prevailing winds. So I do have concerns about the roof blowing off or the whole thing falling over. All the other spots in my yard are already taken and I didn't have much choice about the location and direction of this rack... BTW, I like your porch rack. Looks great for a location like that, protected from the elements and with a backup wall. Where did you get those brackets, and what are they called?


I got them so long ago I cannot remember. I think a company called Tractor Supply carries them here in Ohio.


----------



## tree MDS

“Kyle… the Ripsaw is a little bit dull…” Lmao


----------



## mckeetree

treevet said:


> The age old CEU theory is to keep holders current with technology amongst other things..and a good theory it is.


Whatever...


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> You weekend warrior chainsaw club guys might oughta get yourself a big shot and throw line and pull rope for ease and safety...and maybe a diet and or a little fitness for strenuous work like that.
> 
> Me...I am gonna run new gen Stihls only that are modded professionally. Why?...because I can afford to. Ported 661 and ported 880 couple of days ago on a $5k tree removal that took just a day and a half. No time to cut 50 cookies lol.





tree MDS said:


> “Kyle… the Ripsaw is a little bit dull…” Lmao


Hahaha, I was gonna say. I always just grab another saw versus fighting something that dull.

It can be a little time consuming, but there is nothing like a hand filed saw with the rakers set aggressively. Let the saw do the work.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> No potty lift access...too tight. So you would wet your panties just looking at that tree. Me...I high balled it. He got 2 other bids from top locals. Very likely he chose me even though I was higher. Happens all the time. But the fact you don't get it...and you say schit like that...is why you have no wife and fam? Just askin...


With enough access for a mini skid back there, more than likely could get a lift back there as well. The Omme is only 44” wide when folded up in transport position.

I think you should try a BMG grapple, would save you the time of choking the brush with a rope to be able to drag it out in line with the machine. Those grapple buckets are good for logs and that’s about it.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Hahaha, I was gonna say. I always just grab another saw versus fighting something that dull.
> 
> It can be a little time consuming, but there is nothing like a hand filed saw with the rakers set aggressively. Let the saw do the work.



Lol… nothing worse than a dull Ripsaw!!


----------



## tree MDS

Where is ole Ripsaw McGraw!!??


----------



## epicklein22

Treevet flexing his tree money on us! Unbelievable how much they want for a saw. Can get a saw ported for $250 from an actual good porter instead of the “ripsaw”.


----------



## mikewhite85

mckeetree said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'm glad you got that. But really, it's just a money thing with ISA. The only buzz word they push is "certified arborist". You put board certified master arborist in an ad and people will pay less attention to it than just certified arborist. Believe me. I used to mention in ads than I have a bachelors degree in horticulture (which I do)...that's a little more (a lot more) than a BCMA. No disrespect intended. "Degreed horticulturist" gets less attention than certified arborist. So you push what sells. I'm a money fighter...not an exhibitionist. I only need 30 ceu's every three years to keep me CA. I don't need a damn one to keep my bachelors degree. Go figure.



I agree.

ISA is a cash cow for sure. 
1. You pay for yearly membership
2. You pay yearly chapter dues
3. You pay for testing, certification, and recertification
4. You pay for some CEUS though many are free.
5. You pay for events
6. Some are crazy enough to pay to compete in ISA climbing competitions.

But for some reason I've continued to do it for the last 10 years! BCMA is a nice feather in the cap I suppose. For me it was a personal goal that did help me expand my knowledge base. You're right though, I'm not sure how much more work it will lead to compared to just being a certified arborist. Most of the people in my area are just looking to hire a good, affordable "tree guy."

Another goal of mine is to have two of my employees become certified arborists so I can tell customers there is a certified arborist on every job site.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> I agree.
> 
> ISA is a cash cow for sure.
> 1. You pay for yearly membership
> 2. You pay yearly chapter dues
> 3. You pay for testing, certification, and recertification
> 4. You pay for some CEUS though many are free.
> 5. You pay for events
> 6. Some are crazy enough to pay to compete in ISA climbing competitions.
> 
> But for some reason I've continued to do it for the last 10 years! BCMA is a nice feather in the cap I suppose. For me it was a personal goal that did help me expand my knowledge base. You're right though, I'm not sure how much more work it will lead to compared to just being a certified arborist. Most of the people in my area are just looking to hire a good, affordable "tree guy."
> 
> Another goal of mine is to have two of my employees become certified arborists so I can tell customers there is a certified arborist on every job site.



So I assume you’re planning on getting into the whole spraying/fertilizing thing?


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> With enough access for a mini skid back there, more than likely could get a lift back there as well. The Omme is only 44” wide when folded up in transport position.
> 
> I think you should try a BMG grapple, would save you the time of choking the brush with a rope to be able to drag it out in line with the machine. Those grapple buckets are good for logs and that’s about it.


Yeah you could get his potty lift back there but it would be set up right in the drop area. 

We got both grapples but if I just have room to carry one the BMG type grapple...can't grab much stems...can't open enough to pick up a big log and...doesn't get the log near as high to load as the grapple rake one. Bmg is really only good for grabbing big limbs or leaders.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> “Kyle… the Ripsaw is a little bit dull…” Lmao


The 661 was ported by Snelling Kuntnetikunt man.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Hahaha, I was gonna say. I always just grab another saw versus fighting something that dull.
> 
> It can be a little time consuming, but there is nothing like a hand filed saw with the rakers set aggressively. Let the saw do the work.


You only think it was dull because I said so. But it got the notch out easier than going for another saw. That stem too big for anything but 461/661/880. Only one out of 3 was a bit dull Pickles.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Treevet flexing his tree money on us! Unbelievable how much they want for a saw. Can get a saw ported for $250 from an actual good porter instead of the “ripsaw”.


Horseschit...nobody gonna get a saw ported for $250 that size. If you go to the small time guys they are backed up months and months. Ripsaw is the biggest player in the modded saw business now. They have all the new high tech equipment to do it better and quicker. But you seem like a cheapskate the way you talk about everything. I have no money worries anymore. None. I can buy or do pretty much anything I want.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> So I assume you’re planning on getting into the whole spraying/fertilizing thing?


Yeah he is too smart to be a one trick pony like you.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Where is ole Ripsaw McGraw!!??


I was working all day making tons of money. You been off all day again? Man I bet all those payments come awful fast. Probably hard for you to take even though you have no family to spend money on. No wife...no kids...no friends...a baron wasteland. Wanna talk about it?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Yeah you could get his potty lift back there but it would be set up right in the drop area.
> 
> We got both grapples but if I just have room to carry one the BMG type grapple...can't grab much stems...can't open enough to pick up a big log and...doesn't get the log near as high to load as the grapple rake one. Bmg is really only good for grabbing big limbs or leaders.


 
You make this look like a beginners forum posting that crap, with the rope cinching the little pile of brush.. lol.


----------



## treevet

mikewhite85 said:


> I agree.
> 
> ISA is a cash cow for sure.
> 1. You pay for yearly membership
> 2. You pay yearly chapter dues
> 3. You pay for testing, certification, and recertification
> 4. You pay for some CEUS though many are free.
> 5. You pay for events
> 6. Some are crazy enough to pay to compete in ISA climbing competitions.
> 
> But for some reason I've continued to do it for the last 10 years! BCMA is a nice feather in the cap I suppose. For me it was a personal goal that did help me expand my knowledge base. You're right though, I'm not sure how much more work it will lead to compared to just being a certified arborist. Most of the people in my area are just looking to hire a good, affordable "tree guy."
> 
> Another goal of mine is to have two of my employees become certified arborists so I can tell customers there is a certified arborist on every job site.


1...wrong 2...wrong 3...2 of 3 wrong 5...wrong


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Horseschit...nobody gonna get a saw ported for $250 that size. If you go to the small time guys they are backed up months and months. Ripsaw is the biggest player in the modded saw business now. They have all the new high tech equipment to do it better and quicker. But you seem like a cheapskate the way you talk about everything. I have no money worries anymore. None. I can buy or do pretty much anything I want.



Lol. Just holding onto All of it then. I see…


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You make this look like a beginners forum posting that crap, with the rope cinching the little pile of brush.. lol.


Don't be mad because you spent the entire day by yourself. At work you have Matts and Splinter who make like they like you because you give them a pathetic pay check. They talk about you behind your back. No wife, kids, friends, lot, mini, crane....loooooooooooooooooooooser lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Just holding onto All of it then. I see…


That doesn't make any sense lonely guy.


----------



## treevet




----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Don't be mad because you spent the entire day by yourself. At work you have Matts and Splinter who make like they like you because you give them a pathetic pay check. They talk about you behind your back. No wife, kids, friends, lot, mini, crane....loooooooooooooooooooooser lol.



Don’t be jealous. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That doesn't make any sense lonely guy.


I’m saying your equipment looks like **** and you must’ve pocketed everything… or the wife did. Cuz it surely shows. Just saying. LOL.,


----------



## tree MDS

72 and going out with a desperate internet whimper. Is what it is.


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## tree MDS

You still have no clue how to do treeeork. I guess you missed that shigo seminar. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Drink up then loser!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS




----------



## treevet




----------



## tree MDS

Imagine that. You’ve never run an elevator bucket, a tractor with a logging winch, a spider lift of any kind - nor a log truck… let alone a real articulating grapple loader. And have no clue what the modern chippers offer. Yikes. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

Good luck buddy!!


----------



## mikewhite85

treevet said:


> 1...wrong 2...wrong 3...2 of 3 wrong 5...wrong


Ok let me clarify.

You certainly don't HAVE to pay for those other things. You could just pay for your certification every three years and find free CEU courses online. 

In 5 years I'll know if getting the BCMA will have actually given further opportunities... I thought it would be worth the shot. 

In other news Corning, NY is an awesome market. I've done close to 60 estimates up there in the last 2 weeks. It's more of a white collar town. There aren't many tree services and the general impression I get is that they're so busy most of them don't get back to people so there is opportunity to do well with good customer service alone. 

Last winter I tried my hand a plowing and it did not work out so well financially. Corning is a 45 minute drive but this winter plan seems to be panning out well so far. Still catching up on local work right now. 

What do you other northern guys do for the winter?


----------



## treebilly

@mikewhite85 
I’m in northeast Ohio and we do tree work all winter long. We back off to around 40 for December and beginning of January. After that it’s back to 50-65 hours a week. Still have a few commercial snow accounts but this is the last year for that.


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> In 5 years I'll know if getting the BCMA wisll have actually given further opportunities... I thought it would be worth the shot.


It's good that you did it. It's a personal accomplishment. I proctored the CA exam a couple of times here in Dallas. Some guys were interested... some didn't care as they were "forced" there by school districts, municipalities etc. All of them failed the test. The test is ridiculously easy. Like I said, ISA has spent some effort pushing "certified arborist" on the public so that's what you mention wherever it makes sense. How much effort has Texas A&M spent educating the public about degreed horticulturist or degreed urban forester? None. And they won't. Does TDA (Texas dept of agriculture) educate the public about hiring licensed pesticide applicators? No, and they won't. I'm a certified arborist with a commercial pesticide applicators license and a degree in horticulture and the only one of the three the public really identifies with is certified arborist which is the easiest of the three to get. Sad really.


----------



## epicklein22

treevet said:


> Horseschit...nobody gonna get a saw ported for $250 that size. If you go to the small time guys they are backed up months and months. Ripsaw is the biggest player in the modded saw business now. They have all the new high tech equipment to do it better and quicker. But you seem like a cheapskate the way you talk about everything. I have no money worries anymore. None. I can buy or do pretty much anything I want.


Keep backing up your waste of money. Ripsaw is nothing more than a marketing ploy. A quick google/Facebook search of ripsaw and you’ll realize you wasted some of that precious tree money. It’s alright if you don’t know anything about motors, but don’t come on here toting a ripsaw and not expect to get called out. Call me cheap, you made your ground guy buy a blown up ms200t from you.


----------



## treevet

treebilly said:


> @mikewhite85
> I’m in northeast Ohio and we do tree work all winter long. We back off to around 40 for December and beginning of January. After that it’s back to 50-65 hours a week. Still have a few commercial snow accounts but this is the last year for that.


We just gave up the commercial snow removal and de icing too. Might do some if so heavy snow we can't get out and do tree work which pays better, isn't torture and you don't stay up all night sometimes. Sold my truck plow but have a plow for Bobcat (heated) and Dingo and salters. We now have work all year. But we don't get snow like you get up around Corning NY.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You still have no clue how to do treeeork.


whhhhiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (siren)...pull over son. Afraid we gonna have to charge you with a PWI (Posting While Intoxicated).


----------



## revdocjim

treevet said:


> I got them so long ago I cannot remember. I think a company called Tractor Supply carries them here in Ohio.


I found something similar on Amazon and ordered a set just to try them out. We could use a little porch rack at our cabin.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I have no money worries anymore. None. I can buy or do pretty much anything I want.



LOL. That’s probably because you haven’t bought anything of significance in 40 years. Unless you count the ancient technology bobcat and gasser Ford.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Call me cheap, you made your ground guy buy a blown up ms200t from you.



Hey, Kyle needs something to do side work with… lord knows he apparently has enough time! Lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> LOL. That’s probably because you haven’t bought anything of significance in 40 years. Unless you count the ancient technology bobcat and gasser Ford.


Got you thinking about me in your sleep hey?.....Gotta let you know I don't swing that way Lonely Boy.
You got that knuckle boom only good for picking apart Dogwoods lol....and worse yet...no crane  Yeah you really are cutting edge hahah.


----------



## treevet

Hey Pickles..he ordered a few parts and for a couple hundred bucks he has a new 200. Even a cheapskate like you who whines about ISA dues cause you live in a depressed area could appreciate that.


----------



## treevet

epicklein22 said:


> Keep backing up your waste of money. Ripsaw is nothing more than a marketing ploy.


I been running modded saws for over half a century and won chainsaw race contests in woodsman's fairs with saws modded by a stihl dealer friend of mine back in the 70's...I know what a performance increase feels like...don't need specs or need to know anything about what they are doing. Go suck a big pickle lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hey, Kyle needs something to do side work with… lord knows he apparently has enough time! Lol


who is Kyle? This loneliness is taking its toll on you son. I feel SO sorry for your baron empty existence.


----------



## treevet

I can feel for you Paulene. You spend the day alone cause its raining or you are out of work...you go to bed alone cuz you got no wife or family or friends...you fall asleep/pass out with a bottle of bourbon under your armpit and when you roll over the schit spills all over you and the bed and you wake up in a stinkin mess. It is truly a sad existence.


----------



## treevet




----------



## tree MDS

Well, now that everyone is thoroughly creeped out…


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> who is Kyle? This loneliness is taking its toll on you son. I feel SO sorry for your baron empty existence.
> 
> View attachment 941364


you mean 'Barren',,
barren
[ˈberən]

ADJECTIVE

(of land) too poor to produce much or any vegetation.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> you mean 'Barren',,
> barren
> [ˈberən]
> 
> ADJECTIVE
> 
> (of land) too poor to produce much or any vegetation.



Blasphemy!!! How dare you correct the great one!!!! The intellectual and athletic, tree prodigy!!! Ripsaw McShaw!! Lmao


----------



## tree MDS

And his faithful Ford DogZilla. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

“Kyle… get some rope behind you so you can let her slide on down…” lol


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> “Kyle… get some rope behind you so you can let her slide on down…” lol



“The church bells are ringing “ lol


----------



## tree MDS

I will say, I did watch that one vid and that Reon Rounds dude is a bad mofo, no doubt! Very impressive.

Not sure how that relates to the oldest living tree Raggie from Cincinnati, but whatever. Cool video anyway.,


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> I will say, I did watch that one vid and that Reon Rounds dude is a bad mofo, no doubt! Very impressive.
> 
> Not sure how that relates ...



Just comparing what you "invested" in in your "new age Tree Service of the Future" lol...with NO CRANE but you buy a 35' wh knuckle boom compared to his what? His 100 ' knuckle boom. None of them seem to want a rickety ole scrambled egg control pad potty lift either...why's that you think? None of them choose the 170 hp single axle chipper either or a bucket with 4 wheel drive that had a 10,000 lb. elevator added to it as an accessory...that kinda thing. Yes, I think one of em might have the tank size huge wheel loader...but I bet they have enough sense to own a mini as well. And Rounds seems to work off his property like you but it is a giant farm for God's sake with huge buildings on it. Maybe it is THEM that is the tree service of the future...and not Lonely Boy Casadei?


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> you mean 'Barren',,
> barren
> [ˈberən]
> 
> ADJECTIVE
> 
> (of land) too poor to produce much or any vegetation.


Nope...didn't mean not producing vegetation. He has plenty of it between his ears...like you do Jeffy boy. (and the pasta crane man lol).


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Just comparing what you "invested" in in your "new age Tree Service of the Future" lol...with NO CRANE but you buy a 35' wh knuckle boom compared to his what? His 100 ' knuckle boom. None of them seem to want a rickety ole scrambled egg control pad potty lift either...why's that you think? None of them choose the 170 hp single axle chipper either or a bucket with 4 wheel drive that had a 10,000 lb. elevator added to it as an accessory...that kinda thing. Yes, I think one of em might have the tank size huge wheel loader...but I bet they have enough sense to own a mini as well. And Rounds seems to work off his property like you but it is a giant farm for God's sake with huge buildings on it. Maybe it is THEM that is the tree service of the future...and not Lonely Boy Casadei?


And HUSQVARNA SAWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> Just comparing what you "invested" in in your "new age Tree Service of the Future" lol...with NO CRANE but you buy a 35' wh knuckle boom compared to his what? His 100 ' knuckle boom. None of them seem to want a rickety ole scrambled egg control pad potty lift either...why's that you think? None of them choose the 170 hp single axle chipper either or a bucket with 4 wheel drive that had a 10,000 lb. elevator added to it as an accessory...that kinda thing. Yes, I think one of em might have the tank size huge wheel loader...but I bet they have enough sense to own a mini as well. And Rounds seems to work off his property like you but it is a giant farm for God's sake with huge buildings on it. Maybe it is THEM that is the tree service of the future...and not Lonely Boy Casadei?


You seem to get a boner over this reon guy.... ya know I could give him a call for you and see if he would hang out with you for a day, lol. I personally know him and I'm sure he'd accommodate a fan who is such an elite tree man, as yourself.

Treevet i don't think you'd be able to handle his crane you gotta use sooooo much plywood 2 layers and it still cracks sidewalks, lol its only like 80k pounds 


http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/6191df92d7ba1/20210708_081730.mp4


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> You seem to get a boner over this reon guy.... ya know I could give him a call for you and see if he would hang out with you for a day, lol. I personally know him and I'm sure he'd accommodate a fan who is such an elite tree man, as yourself.
> 
> Treevet i don't think you'd be able to handle his crane you gotta use sooooo much plywood 2 layers and it still cracks sidewalks, lol its only like 80k pounds
> 
> 
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/6191df92d7ba1/20210708_081730.mp4



At least Rounds offers something to forums unlike you, "No Dich Too Big To Suck". You give nothing at all. Kind of like the Pasta Crane Man, Lovstrom and Pickledstein. No video, no picts and no worthwhile info. At least Cassidillo sends out mass still pictures daily of all the same wrong equipment while screaming in a high sissy pitch voice "that's how we roll" Probably why he has no wife or kids (wink). 

Better than nothing you have to offer tho. You are likely still climbing on a taughtline while running a chuck and duck one day a week for beer money if you do anything at all. Probably a big fat lard a$$ who just talks a big game of years gone by which only lasted a couple of years of sub mediocrity anyway lol. Surprised you can even afford Wifi and a computer. 

It is the last crane vid of the Merlo (?) I am interested in seeing. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> At least Rounds offers something to forums unlike you, "No Dich Too Big To Suck". You give nothing at all. Kind of like the Pasta Crane Man, Lovstrom and Pickledstein. No video, no picts and no worthwhile info. At least Cassidillo sends out mass still pictures daily of all the same wrong equipment while screaming in a high sissy pitch voice "that's how we roll" Probably why he has no wife or kids (wink).
> 
> Better than nothing you have to offer tho. You are likely still climbing on a taughtline while running a chuck and duck one day a week for beer money if you do anything at all. Probably a big fat lard a$$ who just talks a big game of years gone by which only lasted a couple of years of sub mediocrity anyway lol. Surprised you can even afford Wifi and a computer.
> 
> It is the last crane vid of the Merlo (?) I am interested in seeing. Never seen anything like that before.


You continually make yourself look more and more like a total tool... you may continue haha. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

you and yourtwin brother in a highschool photo before you ate and drank yourself into an armchair all day long...


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Nope...didn't mean not producing vegetation. He has plenty of it between his ears...like you do Jeffy boy. (and the pasta crane man lol).


Jees, I was beginning to feel left out. Thanks for the dig. I see you have included Jeff in your circle of targets I’m sure he is as impressed as the rest with your hate for everything up to date. Give it a rest dave, your struggle to remain valid is obvious.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Just comparing what you "invested" in in your "new age Tree Service of the Future" lol...with NO CRANE but you buy a 35' wh knuckle boom compared to his what? His 100 ' knuckle boom. None of them seem to want a rickety ole scrambled egg control pad potty lift either...why's that you think? None of them choose the 170 hp single axle chipper either or a bucket with 4 wheel drive that had a 10,000 lb. elevator added to it as an accessory...that kinda thing. Yes, I think one of em might have the tank size huge wheel loader...but I bet they have enough sense to own a mini as well. And Rounds seems to work off his property like you but it is a giant farm for God's sake with huge buildings on it. Maybe it is THEM that is the tree service of the future...and not Lonely Boy Casadei?



Not that your senile old ass is worth arguing with, but your man crush Rounds appears to have the same lift as me, just painted green. His single axle bandit chipper looks pretty damn familiar to me as well. Maybe you need to have your glasses checked.

As far as your tireless crane argument goes, why don’t you check back in with me in a few years if you’re still kicking, we’ll see where I’m at. Meanwhile, your lonely old ass and your paint rollered up equipment scrap yard can go **** yourself. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> Jees, I was beginning to feel left out. Thanks for the dig. I see you have included Jeff in your circle of targets I’m sure he is as impressed as the rest with your hate for everything up to date. Give it a rest dave, your struggle to remain valid is obvious.



I hear you. The negativity is tiring.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> ass is worth arguing with, but your man crush Rounds ...


No man crush but if any of you had the brains to notice ...these guys...Rounds, Jacob Treeson, Hunnicke, Reg, etc etc...can do the work at the highest level ...and at the same time not only record their work for example and discussion (and profit)...but they can make a highly interesting production both in content and skillset of producer, actors and equipment...that is highly enjoyable and relatable and educational to watch...Kind of like an elite level of "chewing gum and rubbing your stomach" at the same time.

Being just a 2 man op it is more difficult for me to do this but I try to add some clips of high level tree work while doing all the things a young man can do at almost SEVENTY THREE YEARS OLD. Hey if that is not inspirational...like the pro quality videos of the above mentioned ...then what is? Can one, like a carpenter or a doctor or a plumber etc., work into their 70's if they keep themselves in shape to do the work and keep abreast of technology in the practice and equipment? Fk yeah. Takes a whole lot of stress out of one's life not to have to become a ward of the system thinking ahead to one's latter years...no?

I am sure mental midgets like Classlessdei and Pastacraner and Picklestein and others will have a field day with this post ...but do I really care? Nope...I can handle ALL of them at the same time while chewing gum and rubbing my stomach and been doing it for years...just for entertainment ...and dump trailer loads of laughs.  So if I am not gonna get any vids or sophisticated discussion from any of you morons...at least I can entertain myself while doing billing or bids or reading arborist material...by slapping around the whole lot of you worthless losers...who are fighting against learning anything lol.


----------



## treevet

In the current news for today section...awwww...so sad when that happens.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> No man crush but if any of you had the brains to notice ...these guys...Rounds, Jacob Treeson, Hunnicke, Reg, etc etc...can do the work at the highest level ...and at the same time not only record their work for example and discussion (and profit)...but they can make a highly interesting production both in content and skillset of producer, actors and equipment...that is highly enjoyable and relatable and educational to watch...Kind of like an elite level of "chewing gum and rubbing your stomach" at the same time.
> 
> Being just a 2 man op it is more difficult for me to do this but I try to add some clips of high level tree work while doing all the things a young man can do at almost SEVENTY THREE YEARS OLD. Hey if that is not inspirational...like the pro quality videos of the above mentioned ...then what is? Can one, like a carpenter or a doctor or a plumber etc., work into their 70's if they keep themselves in shape to do the work and keep abreast of technology in the practice and equipment? Fk yeah. Takes a whole lot of stress out of one's life not to have to become a ward of the system thinking ahead to one's latter years...no?
> 
> I am sure mental midgets like Classlessdei and Pastacraner and Picklestein and others will have a field day with this post ...but do I really care? Nope...I can handle ALL of them at the same time while chewing gum and rubbing my stomach and been doing it for years...just for entertainment ...and dump trailer loads of laughs.  So if I am not gonna get any vids or sophisticated discussion from any of you morons...at least I can entertain myself while doing billing or bids or reading arborist material...by slapping around the whole lot of you worthless losers...who are fighting against learning anything lol.
> 
> View attachment 941649


All the worthless losers in your opinion seem to be making a dam good living without attacking everybody every day. The fact that we occupy a space in your head is satisfaction enough.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> All the worthless losers in your opinion seem to be making a dam good living without attacking everybody every day. The fact that we occupy a space in your head is satisfaction enough.


Let's see one picture let alone video of you doing tree work lately...just one. Why don't you shuffle off and find a crane forum? You like the smell of tree guys or something?


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> All the worthless losers in your opinion seem to be making a dam good living without attacking everybody every day. The fact that we occupy a space in your head is satisfaction enough.


yep, I quit babysitting daves stupidity, and im making close to 1K/day, maybe if he'd get off his ass and do something worthwhile he could afford a spray gun for his chipper


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> yep, I quit babysitting daves stupidity, and im making close to 1K/day, maybe if he'd get off his ass and do something worthwhile he could afford a spray gun for his chipper


Oh gawd...15 year old boy Zineb Watts is back and his dad, Watts Up who likes to be taken for a 15 year old cuz he is a 15 yr old mentally is back too . I think everybody thought the kid went to the beginner's forum while who cares where the dad went to....damn...


----------



## Rabid K9

Not going to enter into the sandpit of personal attacks.

But that Palfinger on the Kenworth is a ripper. Imagine north of a million AUD, very similar unit got set up here in WA, although more focused on plantation work, around 1.2 million was the figure I heard. Having some family dollars & backing of a broad acre agricultural enterprise seems to certainly have helped the equipment fleet for RR. Does look very fragile when compared to a traditional stick.

The Merlo's are handy & staples in most larger ag enterprises, not cheap, the Rolls of the telehandler world. Have used them a bit in the past five years (not with a grapple saw head), useful, but very two dimensional range of movement. If you've got one for lifting bales of hay & silage like RR, makes sense to throw a grapple on it. Fast ground speed is a bonus. More common, for the same application, here are the Hitachi 17 tonne traxcavators (excavator on wheels) fitted with a grapple head. Fast ground speed (compared to traditional excavator), still with the advantage of 360 slewing. Very useful for storm damage clean-up on roadways.

Think a good spiderlift is many times more versatile than a bucket truck & will be one of my next big investments to get ahead of competitors here. In my region bucket trucks are the domain of utilities hackers who couldn't climb a bunk bed & wouldn't know a finishing cut if they tripped over it. The only other regional tree service here running a spider lift has no climbers & pass on more 'technical' work to smaller outfits who can climb. Figure a decent spider lift, with a crew of three - four strong climbers, along with the various other handy bits of equipment with be a solid team.

Love my climbing, as do my guys, but have had plenty of awkward trees recently where being able to sneak a spider lift in to do some spreading leggy 20 metre tree over a restaurant would have saved some energy for climbing the 40 metre straight up tree over the cellar door....


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> Just comparing what you "invested" in in your "new age Tree Service of the Future" lol...with NO CRANE but you buy a 35' wh knuckle boom compared to his what? His 100 ' knuckle boom. None of them seem to want a rickety ole scrambled egg control pad potty lift either...why's that you think? None of them choose the 170 hp single axle chipper either or a bucket with 4 wheel drive that had a 10,000 lb. elevator added to it as an accessory...that kinda thing. Yes, I think one of em might have the tank size huge wheel loader...but I bet they have enough sense to own a mini as well. And Rounds seems to work off his property like you but it is a giant farm for God's sake with huge buildings on it. Maybe it is THEM that is the tree service of the future...and not Lonely Boy Casadei?


How many crane jobs a month do you think justifies purchasing a crane?
Average company around here charges $1200-$1500 a day for a 30 ton. It comes with an experienced operator for the most part, and the crane leaves at the end of day, without the concern for maintenance, insurance, repairs, registration, DOT inspections etc by the tree service subbing it out.
I would think it would only make financial sense when your doing a crane job at a minimum of once or twice a week. Even then, someone has to run it, which generally means another employee, so you need to hire an operator or another climber, which will cost more than the crane plus everything else included, and it’s just about impossible to find good employees in today’s market.


----------



## Haplo




----------



## tree MDS

Had planned on climbing this one because I was worried about the side slope/hills with the lift, plus wasn’t sure our usual amount of plywood we have on hand would be enough to reach it After looking at the tree for a bit I realized what a pita it was gonna be. Pretty big red maple hanging over towards pool, trees and brush all underneath it, so no decent lowering zone. Ended up putting the lift in wide track with the legs part down and went for it. Had the perfect amount of plywood as usual too. What could’ve been a nightmare turned into a pretty decent day.

Took about 20 mins to make that plywood road and 15 mins to chip those brush piles with the heat and tunes going. Nice Monday.


----------



## treevet

Looks like it could have been a nightmare  I think the guy in blue in the bottom has a big splinter in his hand. Nice swimming pool. Is that the celebrity client?


----------



## mckeetree

Jed1124 said:


> Average company around here charges $1200-$1500 a day for a 30 ton.


Around here you can triple that. But then again, nothing surprises me I see on on here.


----------



## Jed1124

mckeetree said:


> Around here you can triple that. But then again, nothing surprises me I see on on here.


Damn, for a 30 ton?
Might be time to buy one and move to Texas, at least for the winter months


----------



## treevet

If a storm hits or you have an emergency job...both of which pays top dollah...you won't be a playa in those jobs. All the cranes will be out already and around here..all cranes are out now anyway. You miss out on so much without a crane. But there just are SO many jobs you simply cannot do without a crane day to day and a zillion more that are so much easier with one. If you don't have one it is likely why many quit this profession. You miss out on the easy high paying stuff and grind out with the ropes and GRCS if you can even do them at all :-(.


----------



## Jed1124

treevet said:


> If a storm hits or you have an emergency job...both of which pays top dollah...you won't be a playa in those jobs. All the cranes will be out already and around here..all cranes are out now anyway. You miss out on so much without a crane. But there just are SO many jobs you simply cannot do without a crane day to day and a zillion more that are so much easier with one. If you don't have one it is likely why many quit this profession. You miss out on the easy high paying stuff and grind out with the ropes and GRCS if you can even do them at all :-(.


Good points.
I think we are probably in a rare market with availability with regard to subbing a crane.
I can think of 6 companies/owner operators off the top of my head I can call tomorrow and book them when needed. Of course most are booked out but if they like you and don’t mind working with your crew they will help you in a pinch.
It just doesn’t pay to buy one around here unless your buried in crane work.
Storm work is another animal all together, but if you have enough regular work who really wants to chase that crap anyway. Sketchy, nasty, dangerous work that rarely pays what it’s worth.


----------



## mckeetree

Jed1124 said:


> Damn, for a 30 ton?
> Might be time to buy one and move to Texas, at least for the winter months



Could work...but claim you are from Alabama or some such and not from CT. You could say a rare disease caused your yankee accent. People around here are convinced ******* northerners is what got Buck Fiden elected. Buck is about as popular as a skunk in a whorehouse here in my county. Let's go Brandon!


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Looks like it could have been a nightmare  I think the guy in blue in the bottom has a big splinter in his hand. Nice swimming pool. Is that the celebrity client?



You’d need more than your 12 retired rental company mats to get Shorty down there LOL.


----------



## tree MDS

Storm work is a pita. Just an aggravation and a disruption of normally scheduled programming. I remember when I was just starting out I’d get excited about that kind of thing, not anymore though. I dread it when a storm threatens us.

Yes you can do some jobs with increased profit, but I find it a better plan to just charge good money across the board, rather than sit around waiting for a disaster so you can scumbag it on up lol.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> You’d need more than your 12 retired rental company mats to get Shorty down there LOL.


It is a shame you have to even double row with that claptrap or yours. I'd back in there easy with the Altec. I think we have about 30 now hand picked out of their pile that just came in this year. Nothing retired about them. You didn't answer...Is that your stated "celebrity" new customer? lol


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Storm work is a pita. Just an aggravation and a disruption of normally scheduled programming. I remember when I was just starting out I’d get excited about that kind of thing, not anymore though. I dread it when a storm threatens us.
> 
> Yes you can do some jobs with increased profit, but I find it a better plan to just charge good money across the board, rather than sit around waiting for a disaster so you can scumbag it on up lol.


Let's tell truth...nobody calls you for storm work (read giant profit $) because you don't have a fkn crane dichwad. How tf do you get a tree off a house without one? "I dread it when a storm threatens us"  Hep me I'm skeeeered.


----------



## treevet

There is day to day money but then there is rockstar money. EAB treatments, fertilizing and spraying, large planting jobs (we are into a $40k one now) and then there is storm damage and emergency and insurance work. It is part of a normal year for an evolved tree service. If you can't handle the job...somebody will steal your prized clients...and laugh at you while doing it. Pastacraner and probably a half dozen tree companies steal your best clients ALL the time I bet. You are just chosen likely because you are the lowballer...right Paulie?


----------



## ShermanC

Jed1124 said:


> How many crane jobs a month do you think justifies purchasing a crane?
> Average company around here charges $1200-$1500 a day for a 30 ton. It comes with an experienced operator for the most part, and the crane leaves at the end of day, without the concern for maintenance, insurance, repairs, registration, DOT inspections etc by the tree service subbing it out.
> I would think it would only make financial sense when your doing a crane job at a minimum of once or twice a week. Even then, someone has to run it, which generally means another employee, so you need to hire an operator or another climber, which will cost more than the crane plus everything else included, and it’s just about impossible to find good employees in today’s market.


Brother, you are a clear thinker and see it from the cost benefit side of the balance sheet. We need more people like you in our trade.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Let's see one picture let alone video of you doing tree work lately...just one. Why don't you shuffle off and find a crane forum? You like the smell of tree guys or something?


I’ll ask one of my operators to take one. We have two cranes doing trees today.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> There is day to day money but then there is rockstar money. EAB treatments, fertilizing and spraying, large planting jobs (we are into a $40k one now) and then there is storm damage and emergency and insurance work. It is part of a normal year for an evolved tree service. If you can't handle the job...somebody will steal your prized clients...and laugh at you while doing it. Pastacraner and probably a half dozen tree companies steal your best clients ALL the time I bet. You are just chosen likely because you are the lowballer...right Paulie?


Dave, why would I steal any of my customers crane jobs? What possible gain is that?


----------



## dbl612

ShermanC said:


> Brother, you are a clear thinker and see it from the cost benefit side of the balance sheet. We need more people like you in our trade.


Dave has a handy entry level crane that works well for him. The rental world requires much more production. Unless you are a daily user it’s cheaper overall to rent. A total write off expense.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> There is day to day money but then there is rockstar money. EAB treatments, fertilizing and spraying, large planting jobs (we are into a $40k one now) and then there is storm damage and emergency and insurance work. It is part of a normal year for an evolved tree service. If you can't handle the job...somebody will steal your prized clients...and laugh at you while doing it. Pastacraner and probably a half dozen tree companies steal your best clients ALL the time I bet. You are just chosen likely because you are the lowballer...right Paulie?


Dave, we work for probably 20. Tree companies, some big some small. When they do scheduled work or storm emergencies, none of them have ever said they were rockstars, just companies providing a service. This rockstar classification must be something in the dave Shaw mindset.


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> Dave, we work for probably 20. Tree companies, some big some small. When they do scheduled work or storm emergencies, none of them have ever said they were rockstars, just companies providing a service. This rockstar classification must be something in the dave Shaw mindset.


Of all the people on this forum, you are the only one claiming greatness. Everyone else just goes about their daily work without fanfare.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> Dave, we work for probably 20. Tree companies, some big some small. When they do scheduled work or storm emergencies, none of them have ever said they were rockstars, just companies providing a service. This rockstar classification must be something in the dave Shaw mindset.


That is what I am saying son...as the ash diminish in quantity and he bids on jobs and other companies use you and GET THOSE JOBS...around here we call that stealing a job from him. You wouldn't get that as you aren't a tree guy...even tho you like the way they smell.

The other blather from your post is taken out of context. The reference to rock stars was the drastically higher per job payment in some scenarios. Pay attention Dummy.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> Dave has a handy entry level crane that works well for him. The rental world requires much more production. Unless you are a daily user it’s cheaper overall to rent. A total write off expense.


Back in the early 80's here the absolute biggest crane you could rent (not sub) was a 17 tonner. Few and almost no crane companies did tree work. I got many of them into it when I moved here from NJ and had done it there in early 70's.

It is hardly an "entry level" crane. It is my 4th crane having prior a 12 ton, a 15 ton and a 17 ton. This REAR MOUNT 105' reach without the 45' jib on, 25 ton capacity crane with no man cab which I didn't want is ideal for tree work and no need to get in and out of the cab. Way less worries about crushed driveways. Not much I can't do with it beside boom over houses where I sub as my vids have shown. The large crane company owner (one of 4 I use) who I sub his 90 ton crane has repeatedly asked me to sell it to him whenever I want.

I could teach even a stooge like Classlessadei to operate it using the Sena headsets. Huge money maker. You timid types too skeered to get or operate a crane should get a lawn service going.

Crane purchase and any repairs/ maintenance is "a total write off expense".


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> Of all the people on this forum, you are the only one claiming greatness. Everyone else just goes about their daily work without fanfare.


Ever consider the possibility that after 52 successful years in the business and still going full bore ...I MAY HAVE "GREATNESS"? Think it over Lasagna. If you handle ANY job and NEVER make a mistake...well...you add it up dichface. Can't ever remember a day I wasn't striving for it. You too old and brokedown to even try anymore.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> That is what I am saying son...as the ash diminish in quantity and he bids on jobs and other companies use you and GET THOSE JOBS...around here we call that stealing a job from him. You wouldn't get that as you aren't a tree guy...even tho you like the way they smell.
> 
> The other blather from your post is taken out of context. The reference to rock stars was the drastically higher per job payment in some scenarios. Pay attention Dummy.


I’m not a dummy, I’m a racist, remember? And I don’t steal anybodys work. Around here there’s plenty of other work besides ash trees. Everyone is busy and will continue to be.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Ever consider the possibility that after 52 successful years in the business and still going full bore ...I MAY HAVE "GREATNESS"? Think it over Lasagna. If you handle ANY job and NEVER make a mistake...well...you add it up dichface. Can't ever remember a day I wasn't striving for it. You too old and brokedown to even try anymore.


Doing just fine, with a full schedule thank you. You jusr can’t stop bragging, can you?


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Ever consider the possibility that after 52 successful years in the business and still going full bore ...I MAY HAVE "GREATNESS"? Think it over Lasagna. If you handle ANY job and NEVER make a mistake...well...you add it up dichface. Can't ever remember a day I wasn't striving for it. You too old and brokedown to even try anymore.


Dave if you say you have been in business for 52 years and never made a mistake, you are a rare business owner.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Back in the early 80's here the absolute biggest crane you could rent (not sub) was a 17 tonner. Few and almost no crane companies did tree work. I got many of them into it when I moved here from NJ and had done it there in early 70's.
> 
> It is hardly an "entry level" crane. It is my 4th crane having prior a 12 ton, a 15 ton and a 17 ton. This REAR MOUNT 105' reach without the 45' jib on, 25 ton capacity crane with no man cab which I didn't want is ideal for tree work and no need to get in and out of the cab. Way less worries about crushed driveways. Not much I can't do with it beside boom over houses where I sub as my vids have shown. The large crane company owner (one of 4 I use) who I sub his 90 ton crane has repeatedly asked me to sell it to him whenever I want.
> 
> I could teach even a stooge like Classlessadei to operate it using the Sena headsets. Huge money maker. You timid types too skeered to get or operate a crane should get a lawn service going.
> 
> Crane purchase and any repairs/ maintenance is "a total write off expense".


In todays world, it is an entry level crane. Handy but entry level


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> In todays world, it is an entry level crane. Handy but entry level



Or exit level, in Dave’s case. Lol


----------



## no tree to big

Went and hung out with a buddy today, lol 







Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

The thing with cranes around here, and this was discussed in an old thread from 7 or 8 years back, is the POA's won't let you bring them in. I have to get permits in some to even bring in a 60ft bucket truck.


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> Went and hung out with a buddy today, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice property too!


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> In todays world, it is an entry level crane. Handy but entry level


If something is "handy" then how can it also be "entry level"? Is an ms 150 stihl or a ms200 entry level because there is an ms880? Nothing I can't do with that crane that I can set up near. Maybe if I was setting trusses all day or putting air conditioner units on roofs like you probably do most days I might go bigger but I don't feel a need to..... 

Ain't there any Truss Forums you can migrate off to?

Commercial Tree Care and Climbing​This forum is sponsored by




This Forum is for ____experienced tree climbers____. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum. Visit our forum sponsor HERE....

.....I don't think you meet this description to be in this forum or be on MY thread son. Ever climb a tree (I want pictures lol)?


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> Went and hung out with a buddy today, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That thing is like a giant extendable pole chainsaw isn't it?


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> dbl612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave if you say you have been in business for 52 years and never made a mistake, you are a rare business owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you are fking with my posts. Didn't say I haven't made mistakes...said I don't make mistakes..anymore. That is where one wants to evolve to isn't it.? That is where I am at..I think.
Click to expand...


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> That thing is like a giant extendable pole chainsaw isn't it?


Yea, in that pic he grabbed a 40 foot horizontal limb that was 4 to 6 feet over the roof snipped it off zero movement and snuck it out. It was doable with a bucket but would have been a major pain a lot of cut and toss due to the proximity of the roof and lack of a landing zone. Merlo took 5 mins 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treevet

Amazing. And no crane or knuckle would get in and set up and out of there. I love that thing. Thanks for posting. Sorry for busting your chops all the time but it is pretty much mutual if you know what I mean.


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> If something is "handy" then how can it also be "entry level"? Is an ms 150 stihl or a ms200 entry level because there is an ms880? Nothing I can't do with that crane that I can set up near. Maybe if I was setting trusses all day or putting air conditioner units on roofs like you probably do most days I might go bigger but I don't feel a need to.....
> 
> Ain't there any Truss Forums you can migrate off to?
> 
> 
> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If something is "handy" then how can it also be "entry level"? Is an ms 150 stihl or a ms200 entry level because there is an ms880? Nothing I can't do with that crane that I can set up near. Maybe if I was setting trusses all day or putting air conditioner units on roofs like you probably do most days I might go bigger but I don't feel a need to.....
> 
> Ain't there any Truss Forums you can migrate off to?
> 
> Commercial Tree Care and Climbing​This forum is sponsored by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Forum is for ____experienced tree climbers____. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum. Visit our forum sponsor HERE....
> 
> .....I don't think you meet this description to be in this forum or be on MY thread son. Ever climb a tree (I want pictures lol)?
> 
> 
> 
> excellent deflection. Told you what I thought, not suitable for most of my tree customers. Works for you,that’s all that matters. Never climbed a tree, had no desire.
> 
> Commercial Tree Care and Climbing​This forum is sponsored by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Forum is for ____experienced tree climbers____. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum. Visit our forum sponsor HERE....
> 
> .....I don't think you meet this description to be in this forum or be on MY thread son. Ever climb a tree (I want pictures lol)?
Click to expand...


----------



## dbl612

Don’t hold you breath dave.


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> Don’t hold you breath dave.


Ya probably should throw me off dave, but you would have one less person to call names and ridicule. Somewhat defeats your purpose of being on here!


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> Ya probably should throw me off dave, but you would have one less person to call names and ridicule. Somewhat defeats your purpose of being on here!


just a picture from today. nothing out of the ordinary. 105' radius, 3500#picks. there's your picture dave.(first and only picture i have posted)


----------



## gorman

no tree to big said:


> Went and hung out with a buddy today, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I looked at getting one of those. Too much of a pain in the butt getting from job to job


----------



## no tree to big

gorman said:


> I looked at getting one of those. Too much of a pain in the butt getting from job to job


I'll just say it rides on a deck over with a gvw of 68k.... so either it goes on a lowboy/semi or you have overweight permits... the combination that currently pulls it weighs in at 105k lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> just a picture from today. nothing out of the ordinary. 105' radius, 3500#picks. there's your picture dave.(first and only picture i have posted)


That pic says it all. No neighborhood around me is letting us bring that crane in.


----------



## dbl612

mckeetree said:


> That pic says it all. No neighborhood around me is letting us bring that crane in.


Do those neighborhoods allow construction trucks in them?


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> That thing is like a giant extendable pole chainsaw isn't it?



You’re really starting to catch on!!
Now drop and give me 50!! Lol


----------



## treevet

Went to my nursery to pickup a tree for one of my clients. Saw a mass of these Spring Grove Arborvitaes so I bought 35 for 2 clients for screening at $215. ea. and sold them planted for $800. ea. All 120 sold out in the first day. I got there first and got the pick of the crop. 

Earth auger I got with bit for Dingo drills a hole the exact size of the container/ball. Have a tree ball grapple for it, grab plant, drive it over hole, drop it in, repeat. Big time cha-ching.


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> I'll just say it rides on a deck over with a gvw of 68k.... so either it goes on a lowboy/semi or you have overweight permits... the combination that currently pulls it weighs in at 105k lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Damn thought it was road worthy.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> just a picture from today. nothing out of the ordinary. 105' radius, 3500#picks. there's your picture dave.(first and only picture i have posted)


Wow, 1 tree related post in 11 years. Good on you.


----------



## treevet

dbl612 said:


> Don’t hold you breath dave.


uh, ok Tom.


----------



## no tree to big

It only does like 25mph so in some cases drivable yes in others not so much

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> View attachment 942277


harassment, stalking, I see a few felonies piling up

this is the last time I see this picture before I get the feds involved


----------



## treevet

no tree to big said:


> It only does like 25mph so in some cases drivable yes in others not so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If you worked local you could probably get away with it. Hell they drive golf carts and bobcats in the streets here.


----------



## treevet

What approx does that machine cost?


----------



## mckeetree

dbl612 said:


> Do those neighborhoods allow construction trucks in them?


To an extent. The main part of our service area is around two large lakes. Small water front lots with big houses on them. All have underground power going to house but some of the older neighborhoods still have above ground main power lines. Most areas are not in a city but have a strict POA or HOA. They keep up their own streets and go nuts about anything over 32,000 lbs going in. Some make concrete pump trucks put up a deposit for street damage. Most all the places we could use a crane the client is too broke to pay for it.


----------



## treevet

ZinTrees said:


> harassment, stalking, I see a few felonies piling up
> 
> this is the last time I see this picture before I get the feds involved


Just curious...is this the 15 year old son or the father pretending to be the 15 year old son on the forum threatening me?


----------



## ZinTrees

treevet said:


> Just curious...is this the 15 year old son or the father pretending to be the 15 year old son on the forum threatening me?


the 15 year old son
making it a class E felony for you to stalk and harass me


----------



## no tree to big

treevet said:


> What approx does that machine cost?


I heard 480k but that may be wrong

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbl612

treevet said:


> Wow, 1 tree related post in 11 years. Good on you.


Well dave you asked for one, so you got it.


----------



## Rabid K9

Been busy, progressively working on gaining more commercial & government jobs / clients over last eighteen months & now tricky to fit in all the private jobs. Not a bad thing, but trying to maintain the balance.

Dusty summer season is upon us, saws & gear been coping a bit of wear & tear, rushing always leads to breaking, but hard not to rush on some private jobs, where I feel the expectation of clients is generally for more to be done in day, because people are actually paying with their own dollars, rather than with taxpayers or commercial dollars. Also have recently found more good people available for work, but more staff means more moving parts. Italian arborist recently started with us, can climb, has skills, but his English is only moderately better than my Italian, which has led to some great things like turning off the chipper in gear, choking the beejeesus out of the lowering line when swinging big sections out & attempting to cut every stump at least 100mm below ground level....

Again the balance is tricky.

Quick private job yesterday for a classic older fellow, not huge on funds, but reminded me a lot of my late grandad, so we worked like animals to get everything finished in a day. Quite a bit of the job was clearing up some of the damage from the last operator who business name involved "Tree Lopping" & "Last Stop Before the Antarctic". Thankfully, the said operator has now hung up his saws. Metal on first cut of day in morning, horrid old radiata pine stump at end of day, was meant to be left as a sculpture, wife didn't like it so had to make it disappear. Dead, knotty, full of metal, backcutting around embedded star picket, couldn't get close to it with anything bigger than the Vermeer. Managed to get most of it done with one saw, before hit unknown object with the 661 at full noise, blew chain & sprocket apart, which meant had to go back this evening to finish moving base to burn pile, which then meant didn't get to scout local government job for tomorrow.

Old fella was stoked, tipped a few extra dollars, even got out & hammered his ancient steel wedges into the pine as I attached it with a new chain, more a hinderance than anything, but he was having fun.


----------



## epicklein22

A few still photos from this month. Lol


----------



## epicklein22




----------



## mckeetree

ZinTrees said:


> harassment, stalking, I see a few felonies piling up
> 
> this is the last time I see this picture before I get the feds involved


Nobody gives a **** man. Nobody. Especially the "Feds'. LMFAO


----------



## tree MDS

Bit the bullet and ordered the second set of Dica pads for the new lift last night. $400 a piece plus $200 shipping. Kinda sucks but a one time deal type thing.

Two of these things are gonna be able to eat up tree jobs!


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Nobody gives a **** man. Nobody. Especially the "Feds'. LMFAO



It is kinda funny though… the thought of the feds busting into Dave’s basement while he’s in mid push-up… AS on the screen in the distance while they’re cuffing him. Lmao


----------



## ZinTrees

mckeetree said:


> Nobody gives a **** man. Nobody. Especially the "Feds'. LMFAO


the FBI gives a ****
probably dont want to know how I know this


----------



## mckeetree

ZinTrees said:


> the FBI gives a ****
> probably dont want to know how I know this



I'm sure nobody here could care less.


----------



## ZinTrees

mckeetree said:


> I'm sure nobody here could care less.


and im sure I dont care about anyones opinion


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> the FBI gives a ****
> probably dont want to know how I know this



I'm sure they have larger issues concerning them.


----------



## mikewhite85

Guys worked til 7 last night. The drive home from Corning is kind of awful with a load of chips and chipper. I'll be paying a lot of overtime this winter! It's about 50 miles 1 way

But today I found a place to park everything for the winter- with a free wood, chip, and brush dump to boot! It's at an excavation company yard. 250 per month to park my equipment. That will save me a ton on fuel. It's on the far side of town but it totally beats driving 3 trucks 100 miles a day. 

We still have 2-3 weeks of scattered work down here then we'll be up there for most of the rest of the winter. We're doing a clear cut for a local campground right before turkey day. Had the small stuff forestry mulched. Would love to own one of those.


----------



## dbl612

A


mikewhite85 said:


> Guys worked til 7 last night. The drive home from Corning is kind of awful with a load of chips and chipper. I'll be paying a lot of overtime this winter! It's about 50 miles 1 way
> 
> But today I found a place to park everything for the winter- with a free wood, chip, and brush dump to boot! It's at an excavation company yard. 250 per month to park my equipment. That will save me a ton on fuel. It's on the far side of town but it totally beats driving 3 trucks 100 miles a day.
> 
> We still have 2-3 weeks of scattered work down here then we'll be up there for most of the rest of the winter. We're doing a clear cut for a local campground right before turkey day. Had the small stuff forestry mulched. Would love to own one of those.
> View attachment 942668
> View attachment 942667


good to have your winter secured


----------



## tree MDS

Had one guy come in and do maintenance with me today. Mostly just the lift. (Been a bit behind with that stuff).

Not having an aircraft hangar, it’s a good time to get a round of greasing in with the bigger equipment before the real cold temps set in.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Had one guy come in and do maintenance with me today. Mostly just the lift. (Been a bit behind with that stuff).
> 
> Not having an aircraft hangar, it’s a good time to get a round of greasing in with the bigger equipment before the real cold temps set in.


The cold is coming!!


----------



## tree MDS

I became aware today that there’s supply chain issues with lubricants now too (was looking for my grease). Damn, grease, saw chain… saws… 14” light bars for the 201’s… Rakes (still)!!!??? Silky saws…. on and on!!! Wtf!


----------



## tree MDS

Glad my new Omme is in port because if I hadn’t ordered that I’d probably never have been able to get one… what with the end of the world coming and all!!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Glad my new Omme is in port because if I hadn’t ordered that I’d probably never have been able to get one… what with the end of the world coming and all!!


How long before it clears customs?


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> How long before it clears customs?



Not sure. I’ve heard the dogs are really on their containers! Good thing I’m more thinking of a backup and ahead to next year with this machine, so not overly concerned.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> The cold is coming!!



Heat is coming on the other side. Went from mud to dust in about a week.

Dust, firebreaks, flies, merciless sun, machines trying to catch fire. Summer is much less desirable for tree work over here.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Heat is coming on the other side. Went from mud to dust in about a week.
> 
> Dust, firebreaks, flies, merciless sun, machines trying to catch fire. Summer is much less desirable for tree work over here.



No earthquakes? Pfft.

You should stop by here with your climbing gear in late January or early February… maybe fine prune and cable some pin oaks. Lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> No earthquakes? Pfft.
> 
> You should stop by here with your climbing gear in late January or early February… maybe fine prune and cable some pin oaks. Lol.



We can do quakes, only small ones though. The amount of fat people we have on this side of the continent stop things from shaking to much anyway....

Coincidentally, looked at a pin oak the other day as part of a large commercial job. Don't see that many oaks & those that do aren't particularly large, generally being under 70 years old, although some of our older towns have some good 130 plus year old specimens that are grand trees. Decided the pin oak in the cottage garden was a bit like our tree acacias, busy, right angle growth habit, devilishly scratchy, wiry as hell, fight you all the way.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Pin oaks. Lol.



There's one now, freshly leafed out beneath the stringy barks we're working in.


----------



## epicklein22

Snagged a bandit 250xp to flip. I’m gonna run it for a bit and see how it does. I had one in the past but sold it when I got my morbark. It didn’t have auto feed, so that was a deal breaker for me; otherwise it was a beast for its size.

This new one has auto feed and the 4bt Cummins. Hard to beat this combo for reliability.


----------



## mckeetree

Rabid K9 said:


> Heat is coming on the other side. Went from mud to dust in about a week.
> 
> Dust, firebreaks, flies, merciless sun, machines trying to catch fire. Summer is much less desirable for tree work over here.


In Texas we have that one week and 0 degrees the next. Last Feb. 80 degree change in 48 hours...75 to -5.


----------



## Rabid K9

Obviously the Feds got that cantankerous old fella & the hairy kid because they’ve gone suspiciously quiet.


----------



## tree MDS

Older storm damage at a recently purchased property for a handful of camps we’ve been working for this year.

Just a nice quick spider/grcs job… with a little help from the giant pulling the log off of the laurel underneath it. Definitely nice to have the right tools.


----------



## dbl612

Rabid K9 said:


> Obviously the Feds got that cantankerous old fella & the hairy kid because they’ve gone suspiciously quiet.


I looked at some posts by dave from 10-11 years ago and he was quite pleasant and wasn’t bashing anybody on their advancement. I wonder what happened


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> I looked at some posts by dave from 10-11 years ago and he was quite pleasant and wasn’t bashing anybody on their advancement. I wonder what happened


drugs
he wont admit it tho


----------



## Rabid K9

ZinTrees said:


> drugs
> he wont admit it tho



Christ!! They let the hairy kid go.


----------



## ZinTrees

Rabid K9 said:


> .oƃ pᴉʞ ʎɹᴉɐɥ ǝɥʇ ʇǝʅ ʎǝɥꓕ ¡¡ʇsᴉɹɥϽ


silly feds


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Older storm damage at a recently purchased property for a handful of camps we’ve been working for this year.
> 
> Just a nice quick spider/grcs job… with a little help from the giant pulling the log off of the laurel underneath it. Definitely nice to have the right tools. View attachment 943435
> 
> View attachment 943433
> View attachment 943436
> 
> View attachment 943437



More & more would like a pet spider.

For awkward things like this....







But 90ft will be lucky to get to the first piece of deadwood on these young karri closing in on 200ft.


----------



## dbl612

Rabid K9 said:


> Christ!! They let the hairy kid go.


Who is the hairy kid ?


----------



## ZinTrees

dbl612 said:


> Who is the hairy kid ?


me


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> More & more would like a pet spider.
> 
> For awkward things like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 90ft will be lucky to get to the first piece of deadwood on these young karri closing in on 200ft.



Yeah, well you know how I feel about your the 200’ trees. Better you than me. Lol.

My lift pretty much dominates most of the trees we encounter on a daily basis here. Not sure it’d be worth it in your situation?


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, well you know how I feel about your the 200’ trees. Better you than me. Lol.
> 
> My lift pretty much dominates most of the trees we encounter on a daily basis here. Not sure it’d be worth it in your situation?


his lift is likely a Robinson R44


----------



## VinceGU05

bought a new saw today. the 400cm. didnt need it but just wanted it lol.
time to sell a few old stock off.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> I looked at some posts by dave from 10-11 years ago and he was quite pleasant and wasn’t bashing anybody on their advancement. I wonder what happened



I don’t think the Worlds Greatest Treeman is enjoying getting older (despite the push-ups and racquetball). I’m not a big fan of it myself, so I can certainly relate.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Worlds Greatest Treeman


self proclaimed


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> self proclaimed



You still have puberty to get through. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> You still have puberty to get through. Lol. Just saying.


and that matters how? 
just saying, david isnt the best treeman, if anything he's worse than you


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> and that matters how?
> just saying, david isnt the best treeman, if anything he's worse than you


 Well, this is true…


----------



## ZinTrees

clearly im the best, you will get here one day


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, well you know how I feel about your the 200’ trees. Better you than me. Lol.
> 
> My lift pretty much dominates most of the trees we encounter on a daily basis here. Not sure it’d be worth it in your situation?



Could find uses for a good 30m spider with lots of outreach (could have used it for four trees today, all climbed, all on the slightly thought provoking side of things), however can also find many good uses for the 100-200K that obtaining one involves. 

Quite a lot of competent climbers in my region, not many competent climbers that are well equipped though. Working to fill that gap. 

Another mob recently acquired a mid size Spidey, first one have seen in the region. They don't have any climbers though & from what I've seen, the trees are much safer if the lift is left on the trailer. And they still contract out the stuff they can't reach with bucket or Spidey.


----------



## Rabid K9

VinceGU05 said:


> bought a new saw today. the 400cm. didnt need it but just wanted it lol.
> time to sell a few old stock off.



Report back. Have one on the cards.


----------



## magreeable

This morning, the 310 and I enjoyed each other's company for a bit. I always enjoy running that saw, but it seems that each year that passes it gets a mite heavier. I have lighter saws, but for what I was doing this morning, I needed the bigger saw. The 372XP is almost too much for me now, but my son likes it. Wes


----------



## tree MDS

Started a good sized oak today. Another no crane access job. Without the lift this would be a lot of climbing and manual rigging. Took about 3 1/2 hours of cutting time to get this far.


----------



## ZinTrees

if it took 3 and 1/2 HR to do that, I guess ill bring over pablo (my mexican neighbor) with a silky, extension ladder, and have you pay him burrito's, he'd have the whole tree down in about 2 hours


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> if it took 3 and 1/2 HR to do that, I guess ill bring over pablo (my mexican neighbor) with a silky, extension ladder, and have you pay him burrito's, he'd have the whole tree down in about 2 hours



Don’t you have a hair brushing appointment with Pa Manson somewhere or something!!?? Lol


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Don’t you have a hair brushing appointment with Pa Manson somewhere or something!!?? Lol


nah, went bald, although regretting it as the weather is cooling off


----------



## treebilly

Pretty easy crane removal. Took longer than I would’ve liked but it was also my first time in the seat for brush picks. Second time for wood. And third time ever operating. 
It was a beautiful day in Cleveland


----------



## softdown

Slammed 574 pot pies in the freezers. Ready for winter.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> the 15 year old son
> making it a class E felony for you to stalk and harass me


did you join the forum on your own or were you forced to or even drafted to?

You jumped into the mess, it's your own fault. 

Feds


----------



## capetrees

dbl612 said:


> I looked at some posts by dave from 10-11 years ago and he was quite pleasant and wasn’t bashing anybody on their advancement. I wonder what happened


maybe some douchebag punk "kid" that has no business in a forum where he has no insight. Maybe he was provoked by the little prick and has had enough. 

But don't tell the little boy that. He'll cry, go away for a while, demand that others stop referencing him and threaten to bring in the big guys.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> self proclaimed


from your posts, we all thought you were, wiseass.


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> clearly im the best, you will get here one day


----------



## ZinTrees

capetrees said:


> View attachment 943873


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> from your posts, we all thought you were, wiseass.



Remember, grand master Viking Jeff said we weren’t supposed to respond to her.. er, him. Lol. (I know it’s not easy)

I think Dave just took his toys and stomped off. Probably getting ripped in the basement, he’ll be back.


----------



## ZinTrees

feds got old david


----------



## ZinTrees

I found some actual footage of the raid


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> feds got old david


wait till your kid finds out you've been using his identity on here.

what a tool


----------



## ZinTrees

dude, its literally the kid speaking, my dad has never touched this forum


----------



## ZinTrees

it cost you nothing to not come to this thread, you know im here, you know im going to ball bust, if you cant handle that go somewhere else

love
-the hairy kid


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> Remember, grand master Viking Jeff said we weren’t supposed to respond to her.. er, him. Lol. (I know it’s not easy)
> 
> I think Dave just took his toys and stomped off. Probably getting ripped in the basement, he’ll be back.


I have him on 'ignore', but you guys play with him if you want, as long as he gets a response, he won't leave.
Jeff 
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## ZinTrees

jefflovstrom said:


> I have him on 'ignore', but you guys play with him if you want, as long as he gets a response, he won't leave.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


long as it upsets you I'll keep doing it


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> I have him on 'ignore', but you guys play with him if you want, as long as he gets a response, he won't leave.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!


I'm trying to remember that little turds name that showed up here about 10 years ago. He pestered people for about a month and then was gone. Man what a nuisance.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> I'm trying to remember that little turds name that showed up here about 10 years ago. He pestered people for about a month and then was gone. Man what a nuisance.



There was FTA? That freak really annoyed me. This one just needs a good ***** slap, the kind that leaves some damage lol


----------



## ZinTrees

I return fire, so I wouldnt do that unless thats what your into


----------



## capetrees

ZinTrees said:


> it cost you nothing to not come to this thread, you know im here, you know im going to ball bust, if you cant handle that go somewhere else
> 
> love
> -the hairy kid


"Hi, Mr. Pot? Meet Mr. Kettle."

You came in here to ball bust and when someone busts your balls, the tool that you are, you cry like a little girl and claim the feds and others are coming to protect you?

You are a complete tool. regardless of what you accomplish in here or outside this forum, you are always going to be a little douchebag tool.

Go away before you start to cry again. Go back to your facebook page and get some likes, dickhead.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> There was FTA? That freak really annoyed me. This one just needs a good ***** slap, the kind that leaves some damage lol


just post up some pictures from his facebook account. That seemed to make him pout for a month or so.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Remember, grand master Viking Jeff said we weren’t supposed to respond to her.. er, him. Lol. (I know it’s not easy)
> 
> I think Dave just took his toys and stomped off. Probably getting ripped in the basement, he’ll be back.


Actually, yes. And I apologize. I should have remembered the grand masters directive. I guess it was I that brought this little hemorrhoid back into our lives when I responded to him 

Sorry for that and yes, he's now on ignore.


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Actually, yes. And I apologize. I should have remembered the grand masters directive. I guess it was I that brought this little hemorrhoid back into our lives when I responded to him
> 
> Sorry for that and yes, he's now on ignore.



Lol. Is all good. I had a chuckle watching the hate. He definitely can be annoying. 12 year old keyboard killer.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Is all good. I had a chuckle watching the hate. He definitely can be annoying. 12 year old keyboard killer.


15 dumbass


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> 15 dumbass



Why don’t you just leave us be, kid? It’s pretty clear that nobody wants you here. I don’t mean to sound like a prick, but at this point it’s just the simple truth (you made sure of that). We’ve all been doing this a long time, just let us do our thing like we’ve been doing for years.


----------



## Cambium

Loaded stove before leaving for Thanksgiving with family at 10am. It was warm outside in the 50s today but got back home to a cold stove. Too lazy to relight now at 9pm and then relight again in the morning. Room temp is 68° so its not too bad


----------



## jefflovstrom

FTA, (For The Action), yeah, he was weird. He was and maybe still is here in San Diego. 
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> FTA, (For The Action), yeah, he was weird. He was and maybe still is here in San Diego.
> Jeff


That's not the little turd I was trying to remember but yeah, that was one weird son of a gun. He sent me a PM one time asking a bunch of questions that indicated he was a complete nut job. What a piece of work that clown was.


----------



## tree MDS

Finished the oak we started Wednesday. Rained, wind, then finally some snow, but we got it. Stacked the wood curbside and picked up the plywood under the Giant’s slave driver lights lol. The guys understood though.


----------



## mikewhite85

Lots of jobs recently. Nice land clearing job. Put a big gash in my chainsaw pants with the 661. Would otherwise have been quite a gash in my leg. Also pretended to take my older kids deer hunting. They were bored by 8!


----------



## tree MDS

Nice little account we just picked up. Right up the road in town too. Three big ass white pines. Today was mostly just set up, dumped the log truck, went and bought some new plywood, maintenance on the 250 (deep back yard), etc. Tomorrow we’re going after the three good sized white pines. How did Trivit used to say? Cha- Ching!! Lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Lots of jobs recently. Nice land clearing job. Put a big gash in my chainsaw pants with the 661. Would otherwise have been quite a gash in my leg. Also pretended to take my older kids deer hunting. They were bored by 8!
> View attachment 944752
> 
> View attachment 944751
> 
> View attachment 944748
> 
> View attachment 944747
> 
> View attachment 944746



That's a potentially nasty spot, how did that come about?


----------



## Rabid K9

So does anyone know what has actually happened to Treevet?

Nothing bad I hope, but certainly quiet? Is it paint rollering season over there?


----------



## ZinTrees

he pulled a sleepy joe and is hiding in his basement, presumably forgot how to use the stairs to get back up


----------



## ZinTrees

I am assuming he either got banned, or inhaled too much Sherwin Williams


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> That's a potentially nasty spot, how did that come about?


I was bucking a limb with a somewhat dull 3 ft bar while an employee was running the mini on the opposite side. I was paying attention to him and rapidly running through small cuts along side the trunk. Was not being careful. Good lesson to learn. Only cost me a pair of 200 dollar chainsaw pants and not a trip to the hospital.


----------



## ZinTrees

ordered 2 protos helmets with the 50S sena on sunday, got tired of yelling at the ground guy, 1K isnt too bad considering the trouble saved, and I get muffs and face sheild
also bought a bigshot, its great


----------



## tree MDS

Kicking ass as usual (even thought my morning got screwed up, so another late start).







The new Dica pads for the lift came in and the finance guy called to, so everything should be wrapped up next week if not this week. Kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## tree MDS

There was a cable up in the split pine, thank god. Still a death trap, but I couldn’t figure out how else it could still be standing otherwise.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> There was a cable up in the split pine, thank god. Still a death trap, but I couldn’t figure out how else it could still be standing otherwise.


One of our high profile clients, actually very high profile...I won't mention their name here, asked us to cable a large pine we had strongly recommend for removal a year prior. His wife called and said "We want to save that tree...and it appears you have no interest in doing that. We aren't going to absolutely quit you after 25 years of working for the family, but we are going to find someone else to do what we want since you won't." That was November 2017. They got a company in Dallas to cable the thing. I heard it cost over $10,000 for all the cable work. This tree was not a candidate to cable. Xmas day that same year the large old 95ft failing co-dominate leader pine came down in a 50mph wind. No one was injured but it did over $170,000 in damage to the house.


----------



## ZinTrees

to somewhat quote August Hunickie "if the customer was always right they would be the professional and I would be the customer" 

gotta remember, the customer will always think their way is best, even with 15 professionals telling them the tree is actively falling towards their house


----------



## Rabid K9

mckeetree said:


> One of our high profile clients, actually very high profile...I won't mention their name here, asked us to cable a large pine we had strongly recommend for removal a year prior. His wife called and said "We want to save that tree...and it appears you have no interest in doing that. We aren't going to absolutely quit you after 25 years of working for the family, but we are going to find someone else to do what we want since you won't." That was November 2017. They got a company in Dallas to cable the thing. I heard it cost over $10,000 for all the cable work. This tree was not a candidate to cable. Xmas day that same year the large old 95ft failing co-dominate leader pine came down in a 50mph wind. No one was injured but it did over $170,000 in damage to the house.



Did you get the clean up job?


----------



## mckeetree

Rabid K9 said:


> Did you get the clean up job?


No.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Kicking ass as usual (even thought my morning got screwed up, so another late start).
> View attachment 945275
> View attachment 945276
> View attachment 945277
> View attachment 945278
> 
> 
> 
> The new Dica pads for the lift came in and the finance guy called to, so everything should be wrapped up next week if not this week. Kinda looking forward to it.
> View attachment 945279
> View attachment 945280



How come the disc for this job? What sort of time to get the co-dominant pine down to ground level with the spider?

Is that a Stihl polesaw in the basket with you?


----------



## Rabid K9

Anyone heard much about the new Stihl battery top handle to compete with the Husky T540i?

Heard it will be available next year in Australia, so assuming the development is well advanced.


----------



## Dudders

mikewhite85 said:


> I was bucking a limb with a somewhat dull 3 ft bar while an employee was running the mini on the opposite side. I was paying attention to him and rapidly running through small cuts along side the trunk. Was not being careful. Good lesson to learn. Only cost me a pair of 200 dollar chainsaw pants and not a trip to the hospital.


Jeez - with the femoral artery just about there, it wouldn't have been a trip to the hospital. Unless they've got a morgue attached... Lucky man. Maybe I'll start wearing those protective leggings I got 30 years ago. Have to remember where they are though!


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> How come the disc for this job? What sort of time to get the co-dominant pine down to ground level with the spider?
> 
> Is that a Stihl polesaw in the basket with you?



I’m not sure. We had an entire day setting up, going to the lumberyard for more plywood, setting up, etc. got really what only amounts to a day and a half cutting to get this far. That co-dom looks a little bigger in the pics lowering it. I’m not even gonna talk about the 35 - 40’ top if took out of the right side of the tree on right. Went perfect, but yeah,… back on schedule anyway!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

And yes, sometimes the combi-saw works good for certain things lol


----------



## epicklein22

Took down this stone dead beech tree this morning. Half of it all ready broke off and was hung up in another beech. Got that taken care of and then set two guide ropes in the remaining standing portion. I dropped it towards the lean and guide ropes held it perfectly straight while still attached to the stump. We slowly lowered it down some and then grabbed it with the mini. No room to drop the tree with all these hemlocks around and not enough structural integrity to rope pieces down safely. Pretty simple rigging, but you never know how smooth it will go.


Here’s my new to me 250xp, chips great. Gonna send it through the shop and then it will be for sale.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> How come the disc for this job? What sort of time to get the co-dominant pine down to ground level with the spider?
> 
> Is that a Stihl polesaw in the basket with you?



Sorry, missed part of this question. The disk is 4500 - 5000lbs lighter than my drum, so the disk is my go to for the real tight access/sensitive landscape backyard jobs. It’s a pleasure to move around with the hitch on the front of my giant. That chipper is around 6800lbs and the giant is roughly 11k. My drum being 11,350lbs (dry), moves well with that machine, but not nearly as maneuverable. Besides, the 250 feeds at 120 feet per minute, and the 19 feeds 100 fpm, so seemed a good choice for the brush, as most of it is under 12”. Amazing how much better a sharp disk packs the truck too!!!


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned 13 oaks and some other miscellaneous pruning and removals at the hospital. Was a very nice high visibility type job. 

Took us 2 days. Mostly bucket work with some climbing. Was nice working 1 mile from home. I've had this on the docket for the past 6 months so it felt good to finally get it done.


----------



## tree MDS

Speaking of jobs that are nice to get off the list. Lol. Working on hauling wood out and stacking it in the driveway beside the log truck now. Thankfully that part is going quickly. Got almost all the big wood out already. Unfortunately now the dump is closed for the weekend, but whatever.

Should be just final cleanup and getting the plyboard out today, but now they added the big ass Locust Bartlett wanted the 400 tonner for lol. ****ing *****’s.

Don’t think I’m starting that project today though, been a week of it. Probably should though, as now they’re saying a wind storm and showers Monday. No rest for the MDS.


----------



## mikewhite85

I gotta see this locust! How much did you put on it? No crane right?


----------



## mikewhite85

mikewhite85 said:


> I gotta see this locust! How much did you put on it? No crane right?


Oh and how much was Bartlett going to charge? I remember you mentioning it somewhere earlier in the thread.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh and how much was Bartlett going to charge? I remember you mentioning it somewhere earlier in the thread.



I think it was 10k. I wasn’t required to give a price. Was kind of left at “we’ll see how it goes” (said to me). I was looking at it again today. That 10k figure might not be that far off.

We had their driveway looking like a logging operation. This was early on. Just one more part to mostly full load and the wood and the pine part of the job will be done.


----------



## ZinTrees

bought a truck yesterday
$100 
been sunk once a few years ago (thanks dad)


----------



## epicklein22

D


tree MDS said:


> I think it was 10k. I wasn’t required to give a price. Was kind of left at “we’ll see how it goes” (said to me). I was looking at it again today. That 10k figure might not be that far off.
> 
> We had their driveway looking like a logging operation. This was early on. Just one more part to mostly full load and the wood and the pine part of the job will be done.
> View attachment 946290
> View attachment 946291


Damn, around here you could get some good money for those white pine logs. I’d say an easy grand or more.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> I think it was 10k. I wasn’t required to give a price. Was kind of left at “we’ll see how it goes” (said to me). I was looking at it again today. That 10k figure might not be that far off.
> 
> We had their driveway looking like a logging operation. This was early on. Just one more part to mostly full load and the wood and the pine part of the job will be done.
> View attachment 946290
> View attachment 946291


Looks like you need a little air in the front tire ?


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> Looks like you need a little air in the front tire ?



I was waiting for someone to notice that. Been a while since I’ve checked them. Was actually hoping I didn’t lose a bead today. Been like that a while though. Pita is the fronts are filled, so have to jack it up and put the stems at 12:00 to fill. Machine is always on trailer or on the job, so never gets done.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> D
> 
> Damn, around here you could get some good money for those white pine logs. I’d say an easy grand or more.



We just get the truck empty asap. The dump just grinds it up for bark mulch. I don’t really have the time or space to deal with wood.


----------



## Stihl a grasshopper

mckeetree said:


> No.


That would mean admitting they were wrong!


----------



## epicklein22

First time trying SRT; zigzag with chicane, petzl knee ascender and pantin foot ascender. Still need to dial it all in, but pretty sweet when you get into a rhythm.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> I was waiting for someone to notice that. Been a while since I’ve checked them. Was actually hoping I didn’t lose a bead today. Been like that a while though. Pita is the fronts are filled, so have to jack it up and put the stems at 12:00 to fill. Machine is always on trailer or on the job, so never gets done.


Interesting, I thought I remembered seeing one low once before. I have a Branch manager Giant 254T with dualies. Had the inner foam filled so I would never get a flat and some extra weight. I understand your dilemma though.


----------



## ZinTrees

Jester3775 said:


> have a Branch manager Giant 254T with dualies. Had the inner foam filled so I would never get a flat


one advantage to running duals: tire goes flat? you can limp it back to the trailer

I say limp and not run it all day because people get upset
you have 7 out of 8 tires holding, finish the job


----------



## Jester3775

ZinTrees said:


> one advantage to running duals: tire goes flat? you can limp it back to the trailer
> 
> I say limp and not run it all day because people get upset
> you have 7 out of 8 tires holding, finish the job


Yeah, I actually think I could run indefinitely on just the inner foam filled tires. The set up I bought from Dave Nordgaard allows me to take off outside tires with one big center nut if I have a job where I need to get thru a narrower area or gate. Would not be as stable though...


----------



## ZinTrees

all has its upsides and downsides, duals are better any time fitting between stuff isnt an issue


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> Yeah, I actually think I could run indefinitely on just the inner foam filled tires. The set up I bought from Dave Nordgaard allows me to take off outside tires with one big center nut if I have a job where I need to get thru a narrower area or gate. Would not be as stable though...



You’ve had me thinking that I need to go up to the job, drop the grapple, put on the bucket and drive my machine down to the shop to add air. Lol. I knew I needed to anyway, like I said, just never an ideal time. Guess I can stop at the gas station and fill it up too. That and the controls on my log truck need spraying… and three estimates.. and an invoice or two. Lol, we’ll see how far I get with all that.


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> all has its upsides and downsides, duals are better any time fitting between stuff isnt an issue



You’re just oozing with wisdom, Manson Junior. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

So it looks like we’ve gotta keep “Dave’s thread” on life support again while he skulks off in the shadows. Lmao.


----------



## ZinTrees

nahhh, start out own, he can keep this hell hole alive on his own time


----------



## treebilly

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 946340
> 
> First time trying SRT; zigzag with chicane, petzl knee ascender and pantin foot ascender. Still need to dial it all in, but pretty sweet when you get into a rhythm.


Congrats on trying srt/srs or whatever it’s being called now. I would switch to a different rope. I prefer Yale’s 11.7 series but there are plenty of better options. That tuefelberger 16 strand is a bit bouncy on long ascents and being a true 1/2” rope it’s at the upper limit of that devise for size. It’ll be a bit grabby compared to a thinner line.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I was waiting for someone to notice that. Been a while since I’ve checked them. Was actually hoping I didn’t lose a bead today. Been like that a while though. Pita is the fronts are filled, so have to jack it up and put the stems at 12:00 to fill. Machine is always on trailer or on the job, so never gets done.


None of your trucks have air brakes? Put air fitting on tank have a lil hose and presto. Its a wonderful thing to have makes it easier to keep your saw filters clean too. Got a few mins of down time where splinter and his buddy are just standing around? Send them over to blow filters out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> None of your trucks have air brakes? Put air fitting on tank have a lil hose and presto. Its a wonderful thing to have makes it easier to keep your saw filters clean too. Got a few mins of down time where splinter and his buddy are just standing around? Send them over to blow filters out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



That’s a good idea. I know a lot of guys have their buckets set up like that, just never really seemed necessary enough to me to bother.

Does your boy Reon have you blow out his saws while he unfurls his crane? Lol


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> That’s a good idea. I know a lot of guys have their buckets set up like that, just never really seemed necessary enough to me to bother.
> 
> Does your boy Reon have you blow out his saws while he unfurls his crane? Lol


It only takes a few mins to setup, you may not use it every day but when you really need air its a life saver. 

No, Felipe already has that handled by the time I get there. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Just sold a six day local job at “top dollah” (“Cha- ching”) to close out the week.

Damn new lift should be in this week too! I’ve already completed the paperwork and everything. Might have to drag this car out back and tarp it off if I get pissed enough lol. I wouldn’t do that, temping though.


----------



## mikewhite85

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 946340
> 
> First time trying SRT; zigzag with chicane, petzl knee ascender and pantin foot ascender. Still need to dial it all in, but pretty sweet when you get into a rhythm.


Nice! I have the same set up. I never spent the time to figure out the knee ascender efficiently though.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice! I have the same set up. I never spent the time to figure out the knee ascender efficiently though.



Have struggled to find a good position / balance with the knee ascender as well. Swap regularly between single & double throughout climbs so have found a bastardised tree / cave / rock set up works well for me.

* Zig zag with chicane, no chest lanyard.
* Right foot ascender (silky saw also on right calf).
* Right hand ascender above chicane.

Disconnect chicane & straight into double set-up, just have to remember to remove hand ascender (not that I've ever forgotten & had it go sailing up to get stuck in a notch....). No pesky knee ascender to get in way during work, foot ascender there ready for all the various micro climbs within larger climbs.


----------



## Rabid K9

Season of burning orb of doom, relentless wind & dust definitely upon us, working with a constant 40-70km/h wind always adds another dimension in summer.

Third day of three day job, waiting for a lull in wind to bomb a flooded gum top into the carpark, should fit just inside cones, butt lined up to feed straight into chipper.


----------



## tree MDS

Few stills from the locust today. Lol. Got the load of wood we had on from Saturday dumped and packed the log truck and dumped again. Amazing all that wood fit in two loads perfectly (amazing all that wood came out of just three trees!). Started the locust at 12:00 or so. Got her all topped out around 4:30. Pretty good Monday!


----------



## treebilly

I need a spider lift bad. Climbing is starting to take a toll on me. Just don’t recover like I did 20 years ago


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Few stills from the locust today. Lol. Got the load of wood we had on from Saturday dumped and packed the log truck and dumped again. Amazing all that wood fit in two loads perfectly (amazing all that wood came out of just three trees!). Started the locust at 12:00 or so. Got her all topped out around 4:30. Pretty good Monday!
> View attachment 946791
> View attachment 946792
> View attachment 946793
> View attachment 946794


No b4 pic of that tree? Def doesn't look like a 10kdolla tree idk yall must be slow. 2999.99 including stump soil and seed, bahahaha. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> No b4 pic of that tree? Def doesn't look like a 10kdolla tree idk yall must be slow. 2999.99 including stump soil and seed, bahahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Lol. Idk. There’s cables galore to try and separate for the dump, old cables snipped off, newer cables, cavities, cracks, holes everywhere. I’m hardly chipping anything. Don’t trust that **** around my machines! Trunk is huge too! But yeah, it’s just a tree. Probably 115’ or 120 maybe, something like that. Maybe a little more. 

here’s about the only pic I have where you can see it in its full on skanky glory lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Nice work!


----------



## mikewhite85

You going to charge 10k???


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Have struggled to find a good position / balance with the knee ascender as well. Swap regularly between single & double throughout climbs so have found a bastardised tree / cave / rock set up works well for me.
> 
> * Zig zag with chicane, no chest lanyard.
> * Right foot ascender (silky saw also on right calf).
> * Right hand ascender above chicane.
> 
> Disconnect chicane & straight into double set-up, just have to remember to remove hand ascender (not that I've ever forgotten & had it go sailing up to get stuck in a notch....). No pesky knee ascender to get in way during work, foot ascender there ready for all the various micro climbs within larger climbs.


Good plan! I'm guessing you have a foot loop running down from the hand ascender? 

The only thing that irks me about the chicane for drt is having to run the whole rope through to my spliced eye. I know they make those special narrow spliced eyes to eliminate that problem but I never got around to buying a rope with one. I also have a rope runner pro but never use it! Maybe I'm old school but my "go to" for drt is still a split tail with blakes hitch!


----------



## mikewhite85

Some nasty rain today. We stayed in and drank coffee. 

On Friday we finished up a 2 day job pruning 13 Pin Oaks at the hospital. It was a pretty public job so we hired a photographer. Here are a few shots.


----------



## tree MDS

Took delivery of the new track lift today, so between that and getting my old lift’s annual inspection done, didn’t start cutting on this till around noon, I’d guess. Piece of cake.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol. Arboristing.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Arboristing.
> View attachment 946989
> View attachment 946990
> View attachment 946991


Finally!!


----------



## Jed1124

tree MDS said:


> Took delivery of the new track lift today, so between that and getting my old lift’s annual inspection done, didn’t start cutting on this till around noon, I’d guess. Piece of cake.
> View attachment 946984
> View attachment 946985
> View attachment 946986
> View attachment 946987
> View attachment 946988


You can dump that chit at my house and save the fee at supreme. Like me some locust. Don’t get much of it. Minus the butt log lol.
Glad to see Danny got you in there!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Arboristing.
> View attachment 946989
> View attachment 946990
> View attachment 946991


Is that the treevet memorial labor saver? Congrats!


----------



## tree MDS

Jed1124 said:


> You can dump that chit at my house and save the fee at supreme. Like me some locust. Don’t get much of it. Minus the butt log lol.
> Glad to see Danny got you in there!



He’s a really good guy. Knows quality when he sees it. Lol.

You ever see that car he’s been working on? Lol. Thing is sick!


----------



## epicklein22

Took down this large sugar maple today (36” dbh, over 100’ tall). I was able to bomb most of the brush except for a few over a hemlock and then dropped it. It was in the backyard, down a pretty steep hill, and the homeowner just wanted it dropped and cut to lay flat. Would have been a nightmare getting it hauled out.

We took down some smaller maples in the front yard next to this ravine. The stumps were right off the bank, but the homeowner wanted them ground if possible. I ended up tying my stumper off to my mini just in case it started to slide.


----------



## epicklein22

Quick video of me cutting a lead off the tree in the picture above.


----------



## tree MDS

I wonder what Trivit did today??


----------



## tree MDS

tree MDS said:


> I wonder what Trivit did today??



Probably was an old Puss-bag. Lol…


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Probably was an old Puss-bag. Lol…


lonely enough to answer you're own posts?


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> lonely enough to answer you're own posts?



Hahaha. My night has yet to begin. No worries here.


----------



## mikewhite85

Killed some willows then joined the light parade! The 881 is insane.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I wonder what Trivit did today??


He’s waxing his new sales ride


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> He’s waxing his new sales ride



Lol. Hmm….


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Hmm….
> View attachment 947747


this is my buddys bid-mobile



gayest thing ive ever seen


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Hmm….
> View attachment 947747


treevets new ride is actually pretty classy. actually looks professional


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> treevets new ride is actually pretty classy. actually looks professional



I agree. I’m sure he’s got it set up sweet too. Paint rollers, extension poles, those pans they use, drop clothes, high quality oil based, etc. Looks pretty tight, no doubt. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

In other news… one of the guys passed his cdl a test today. Kinda proud of him. Just 18 for a few months or so now. Pretty impressive accomplishment.

So now we have two class A cdl’s and a class B (all clean) in house. Definitely a record for me lol. Time to start rolling heavy now.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> In other news… one of the guys passed his cdl a test today. Kinda proud of him. Just 18 for a few months or so now. Pretty impressive accomplishment.
> 
> So now we have two class A cdl’s and a class B (all clean) in house. Definitely a record for me lol. Time to start rolling heavy now.


I'm the only CDL driver in my org now. I've had a class A for 40 years as of last month. I'm really sick of doing the driving of the CDL trucks. I put stuff on the job then often have someone take me back to the shop to get my pickup. I'm thinking about selling everything that requires a CDL. Sure hate to get rid of my old international dump truck though.


----------



## no tree to big

mckeetree said:


> I'm the only CDL driver in my org now. I've had a class A for 40 years as of last month. I'm really sick of doing the driving of the CDL trucks. I put stuff on the job then often have someone take me back to the shop to get my pickup. I'm thinking about selling everything that requires a CDL. Sure hate to get rid of my old international dump truck though.


It gets better soon it will be required that you have to go to a cdl school to get your license at a cost of over 3 grand. So no more just going to the dmv 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

no tree to big said:


> It gets better soon it will be required that you have to go to a cdl school to get your license at a cost of over 3 grand. So no more just going to the dmv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well...IDK. The school deal might not be all that bad an idea. I had a guy from a lumber company ask me last year if I had time to show this old chick he hired how to drive, really how to shift, a truck. I was so curious I stopped in there for a minute. I went out there and there was this full blown dyke with her mask on...and damn she needed a mask...waiting on me. You could tell she resented my very existence. I ask her what she was having problems with and she said "Not a ******* thing...I don't know why they sent you". She agreed to to try to drive around the block and she couldn't shift the truck...she couldn't really even get it moving. It was just a plain straight seven speed spicer. No split no high/low nothing. I ask her did she have a CDL and she went about half berserk but she produced it and yes she had a class A CDL. Turned out she took her test in an automatic and that was all she had ever driven.


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> It gets better soon it will be required that you have to go to a cdl school to get your license at a cost of over 3 grand. So no more just going to the dmv
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I heard things are changing in february or something like that. Even in the schools it's gonna be worse, if I remember correctly. This kid's A cost me a small fortune, but at least it's done. Yeah, I know, don't even say it! lol. Hopefully he sticks around a good while. Feels good at least trying to be a decent employer anyway. I even paid him for most of his class days. I guess all you can do is try and do the right things and hope for the best.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Well...IDK. The school deal might not be all that bad an idea. I had a guy from a lumber company ask me last year if I had time to show this old chick he hired how to drive, really how to shift, a truck. I was so curious I stopped in there for a minute. I went out there and there was this full blown dyke with her mask on...and damn she needed a mask...waiting on me. You could tell she resented my very existence. I ask her what she was having problems with and she said "Not a ******* thing...I don't know why they sent you". She agreed to to try to drive around the block and she couldn't shift the truck...she couldn't really even get it moving. It was just a plain straight seven speed spicer. No split no high/low nothing. I ask her did she have a CDL and she went about half berserk but she produced it and yes she had a class A CDL. Turned out she took her test in an automatic and that was all she had ever driven.



Lol. I'm pretty sure most of the cdl stuff is federal, so if you test in an auto that's all you can drive legally.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I'm pretty sure most of the cdl stuff is federal, so if you test in an auto that's all you can drive legally.


Yes, but only pretty recently...

"In 2011, the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration called for a restriction on CDL licenses for drivers using a Commercial Vehicle for a CDL road test when equipped with an automatic transmission. The state of Minnesota adapted that change as of May 4th, 2015. Now when a driver takes a CDL road test in a Commercial Vehicle that has an automatic transmission, the driver is restricted when driving commercial vehciles to only those CMVs with an automatic transmission".

It changed in Texas October 1st 2016. Anybody before that grandfathered in. Old thing said she had a CDL for 10 years so yeah, she was licensed to drive a truck she couldn't operate.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I heard things are changing in february or something like that. Even in the schools it's gonna be worse, if I remember correctly. This kid's A cost me a small fortune, but at least it's done. Yeah, I know, don't even say it! lol. Hopefully he sticks around a good while. Feels good at least trying to be a decent employer anyway. I even paid him for most of his class days. I guess all you can do is try and do the right things and hope for the best.


Well, there is a shortage of truck drivers, don't be suprised if he lands a higher paying gig driving. Out here the hiring bonus is crazy high.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, there is a shortage of truck drivers, don't be suprised if he lands a higher paying gig driving. Out here the hiring bonus is crazy high.
> Jeff
> It was a beautiful day!



Lol. Isn’t it nice how we can all count on each other for positive reinforcement!

This kid wants to do tree work. He’s pretty into it. Hopefully I’ll get a little while out of him anyway.


----------



## tree MDS

I think what this whole thing comes down to is fighting the near impossibility of finding people capable of becoming good tree men. The never ending search.

The thing about this work is it’s not for morons, but for whatever reason it seems to attract them. Probably the relatively low bar set for entry level people. 

The reality is that it’s not at all a job for dumb-dumbs. It’s a highly skilled and dangerous job that demands a certain rare breed of person. Someone that has the now ultra rare “common sense” and understands the concept of words like “gingerly” and “finesse”. And at the same time is a quick thinking, attentive problem solver that actually has an old school work ethic. Hahaha…. Good luck, right!!

I think that’s why we struggle as much as we do (at least speaking for myself).


----------



## tree MDS

I think I finally have a clear road to resolving the help issues now. Is really just one of the last hurdles (that and parking, as Trivet mentioned, lol. I do have a ton of unused space out back though, so pretty sure that’ll come into play).

I’ve loved building this business up over the years. Was never any rush for me. I was always happy just to be making progress. I enjoy the journey. I know I’m just gonna be dead at the end of it anyway, so what’s the rush, right?


----------



## tree MDS

Official equipment hoarder pic. Lol just got two more 372’s back from the saw shop. Hahaha. I’m pretty much out of my mind but tomorrow is going to be fun! And that’s really all that matters… that and winning, or course. Lol


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> I think what this whole thing comes down to is fighting the near impossibility of finding people capable of becoming good tree men. The never ending search.
> 
> The thing about this work is it’s not for morons, but for whatever reason it seems to attract them. Probably the relatively low bar set for entry level people.
> 
> The reality is that it’s not at all a job for dumb-dumbs. It’s a highly skilled and dangerous job that demands a certain rare breed of person. Someone that has the now ultra rare “common sense” and understands the concept of words like “gingerly” and “finesse”. And at the same time is a quick thinking, attentive problem solver that actually has an old school work ethic. Hahaha…. Good luck, right!!
> 
> I think that’s why we struggle as much as we do (at least speaking for myself).


Christmas bonuses help them stay on the job


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> Christmas bonuses help them stay on the job



Got that covered too, bud. What do you give your guys? Serious question!


----------



## capetrees

two guys, new t shirts and new sweatshirts + $1K

you?


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> two guys, new t shirts and new sweatshirts + $1K
> 
> you?



$1000 each?


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> $1000 each?


yup


----------



## tree MDS

capetrees said:


> yup



Okay. I guess I could do that. Is going to have to be a productive week or two for Splinters and his boy, that’s all I am saying, lol.


----------



## tree MDS

No shirts anymore though. I’d rather pay them more and they buy their own. I think there’s a shirt curse. Usually the end of an employee once you start with all that kind of commitment. The trucks all match and are lettered, so that’s enough in my mind, really. I might order some eventually, but that’s generally my feelings on that.


----------



## mckeetree

I'm just glad I'm 61 and not 17 and just breaking into this industry. But wow what a trip! If I had to do it all over again knowing what I know now...**** I'm not even going to finish that statement.


----------



## mikewhite85

We had a holiday appreciation dinner for my guys and their families last night. Filet mignon and Christmas bonuses. Expensive night! One of my guys has 9 kids. The "kids table" was a zoo. 

Do you guys pay cash for your bonuses? I hate to pay the extra 23% workers comp on it. 

Jeff, what are you paying for workers comp in californiay these days? We used to pay state fund around 50%


----------



## mikewhite85

mckeetree said:


> I'm just glad I'm 61 and not 17 and just breaking into this industry. But wow what a trip! If I had to do it all over again knowing what I know now...**** I'm not even going to finish that statement.


Some of us younger guys would love to hear some of your lessons! Please do tell...


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> Some of us younger guys would love to hear some of your lessons! Please do tell...


Put your price out there there and stick with it. When things are good you will get it...when they are bad nobody works much anyway. Never get into a race to the bottom. Invest most of what you make back into your company...it takes a while but it pays off. Jeff is right...consider pursuing commercial work. I learned way too late how much residential sucks. Take good care of your GOOD employees. They have saved my ass. Don't get caught up in dealing with one banker. Most of them are assholes but spread it out. Take full advantage of section 179...it will be your saving grace. Try to get into PHC...it could well end up being 60% of your income. Be very careful about hiring too much family...really think that over. Don't let emotions dictate your decisions.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> We had a holiday appreciation dinner for my guys and their families last night. Filet mignon and Christmas bonuses. Expensive night! One of my guys has 9 kids. The "kids table" was a zoo.
> 
> Do you guys pay cash for your bonuses? I hate to pay the extra 23% workers comp on it.
> 
> Jeff, what are you paying for workers comp in californiay these days? We used to pay state fund around 50%


Still the same Mike,, I can't wait to leave this state.
Jeff


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> Still the same Mike,, I can't wait to leave this state.
> Jeff


sounds like it really _not_ a beautiful day in cali.


----------



## Rabid K9

mckeetree said:


> Put your price out there there and stick with it. When things are good you will get it...when they are bad nobody works much anyway. Never get into a race to the bottom. Invest most of what you make back into your company...it takes a while but it pays off. Jeff is right...consider pursuing commercial work. I learned way too late how much residential sucks. Take good care of your GOOD employees. They have saved my ass. Don't get caught up in dealing with one banker. Most of them are assholes but spread it out. Take full advantage of section 179...it will be your saving grace. Try to get into PHC...it could well end up being 60% of your income. Be very careful about hiring too much family...really think that over. Don't let emotions dictate your decisions.



Sage words, have come too, or am working on most of those conclusions.

Sticking with “your price” is always challenging, but standing firm on that now. Have had a few chuckles with some residential undercutting lately, one had quoted a fairly unpleasant long day for a firebreak & powerline job, went higher knowing it would be a slog, but with 4WD trucks, loader & a fit, strong team, we’d do it easier & faster. Got accepted, contacted client night before, “have found another arborist to do job” was response. Wasn’t terribly disappointed, sod of a job, sod of a client.

Knew who it was do the undercutting, had a laugh to myself, 2WD truck, no machine & short hobbits on the ground. Took them three days, with all the larger wood still sitting beside firebreak looking a right mess, no budging the client from his $1,800 quote despite how many days it took them….

Meanwhile we picked up a fun, technical two day job around the corner, with a great client who plied us with food & beers at end of each day.


----------



## epicklein22

Starting to research cranes. As of now, I’m thinking a rear mount would be ideal (similar idea as a rear mount bucket truck; closer to the tree and better weight distribution). Does anyone have a preference between crane brands? (National, Terex, Manitex)?


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Starting to research cranes. As of now, I’m thinking a rear mount would be ideal (similar idea as a rear mount bucket truck; closer to the tree and better weight distribution). Does anyone have a preference between crane brands? (National, Terex, Manitex)?



We used to have the crane guru on site. Pretty sure he taught most crane operators in your state. Lol… maybe you could try and pm him?


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> We used to have the crane guru on site. Pretty sure he taught most crane operators in your state. Lol… maybe you could try and pm him?


Come on man, treevet doesn’t have time to mess with a loser, peon like myself.


----------



## dbl612

epicklein22 said:


> Starting to research cranes. As of now, I’m thinking a rear mount would be ideal (similar idea as a rear mount bucket truck; closer to the tree and better weight distribution). Does anyone have a preference between crane brands? (National, Terex, Manitex)?


National all the way


----------



## mikewhite85

mckeetree said:


> Put your price out there there and stick with it. When things are good you will get it...when they are bad nobody works much anyway. Never get into a race to the bottom. Invest most of what you make back into your company...it takes a while but it pays off. Jeff is right...consider pursuing commercial work. I learned way too late how much residential sucks. Take good care of your GOOD employees. They have saved my ass. Don't get caught up in dealing with one banker. Most of them are assholes but spread it out. Take full advantage of section 179...it will be your saving grace. Try to get into PHC...it could well end up being 60% of your income. Be very careful about hiring too much family...really think that over. Don't let emotions dictate your decisions.


Wisdom. Thanks! 

How do you get into more commercial work? Does that include utility clearance?


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> Wisdom. Thanks!
> 
> How do you get into more commercial work? Does that include utility clearance?


We do not do utility work, but all commercial. HOA's, golf course's, school districts, municipal work, military base's, shopping centers, industrial complex's, etc,, 
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85

jefflovstrom said:


> We do not do utility work, but all commercial. HOA's, golf course's, school districts, municipal work, military base's, shopping centers, industrial complex's, etc,,
> Jeff


SO how do you get more opportunities to bid on that kind of work? What steps does a company take to increase their percentage of commercial work and decrease residential?


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> SO how do you get more opportunities to bid on that kind of work? What steps does a company take to increase their percentage of commercial work and decrease residential?



Have someone dedicated to chasing the contracts & working through the mountain of tape & paperwork….

Have been progressively increasing commercial work, which has a direct correlation with my decreasing sleep hours!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

mikewhite85 said:


> SO how do you get more opportunities to bid on that kind of work? What steps does a company take to increase their percentage of commercial work and decrease residential?


We have business developers (salesman) that market us and know how to make the right contacts. Being a TCIA Accreditted Company helps a lot.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Put the kid up in the air again today. He did good. Just a few relatively easy trees “just get ‘em on the ground” type deal. Perfect practice trees, plus it freed me up to make some calls.

A days pay and we still had time to drop the giant and lift #1 at a crane job (ins job, tree on house) and got things all set up for tomorrow. Should be a good end to the week.


----------



## mikewhite85

Pruned a bunch of apple trees for a brewery owner today. This one seemed to defy physics!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Pruned a bunch of apple trees for a brewery owner today. This one seemed to defy physics!
> 
> View attachment 948935
> 
> 
> View attachment 948936



That dude behind you the one with the nine kids? He looks a little worn. Lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That dude behind you the one with the nine kids? He looks a little worn. Lol.


Haha nope! He's the other one. 

Mark is 62 and is very old school in his technique. He's still faster than the rest of us!


----------



## tree MDS

Went out and picked up one of the spider lifts from yesterday’s crane job. Then I went back and brought home the rest of the wood with the log truck, (topping it off nicely for the week) … in the rain.. on a Saturday. Cuz that’s generally how the MDS rolls, baby. 

I’m actually really starting to enjoy this truck finally. Just get better and better with it as time goes along too.

So nice to say goodbye to so many aspects of the old days!


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Went out and picked up one of the spider lifts from yesterday’s crane job. Then I went back and brought home the rest of the wood with the log truck, (topping it off nicely for the week) … in the rain.. on a Saturday. Cuz that’s generally how the MDS rolls, baby.
> 
> I’m actually really starting to enjoy this truck finally. Just get better and better with it as time goes along too.
> 
> So nice to say goodbye to so many aspects of the old days!
> View attachment 949289


That truck is slick! Tandem axle?


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> That truck is slick! Tandem axle?



Thanks. Tandem axles with a pusher. Truck has a 77k + gvwr. No worries about ever being overloaded really… at least I seriously doubt it. Cruising right up these hills fully loaded is pretty wild too.

Things are definitely coming together. With the last few weeks of good jobs done and in the bank, I’m comfortable enough to pay off the bucket right now. Probably do that next week (got the payoff quote yesterday). So the new lift is just more capabilities and only like $250 a month more than the bucket was. Wasn’t easy, but looks like I accomplished what I set out to do this year. Can hardly wait for spring.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Thanks. Tandem axles with a pusher. Truck has a 77k + gvwr. No worries about ever being overloaded really… at least I seriously doubt it. Cruising right up these hills fully loaded is pretty wild too.
> 
> Things are definitely coming together. With the last few weeks of good jobs done and in the bank, I’m comfortable enough to pay off the bucket right now. Probably do that next week (got the payoff quote yesterday). So the new lift is just more capabilities and only like $250 a month more than the bucket was. Wasn’t easy, but looks like I accomplished what I set out to do this year. Can hardly wait for spring.


just wondering, does the trevet have a log truck?


----------



## jefflovstrom

dbl612 said:


> just wondering, does the trevet have a log truck?


Lets ask him,,, oh wait,, where is he?,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> just wondering, does the trevet have a log truck?



No. But he definitely has a crane. And we all know, “no crane, no game”! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Lets ask him,,, oh wait,, where is he?,,,,,,
> Jeff



But it’s HIS thread! I’m sure he’s overlooking things lol


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Lets ask him,,, oh wait,, where is he?,,,,,,
> Jeff


Skulking.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> just wondering, does the trevet have a log truck?



I much prefer having an excellent crane service locally that I can rely on compared to the thought of ever buying my own. You guys are fun to work with too. More importantly you both know your ****! Is a good deal for everybody.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> No. But he definitely has a crane. And we all know, “no crane, no game”! Lol


lol


----------



## dbl612

jefflovstrom said:


> Lets ask him,,, oh wait,, where is he?,,,,,,
> Jeff


hes hiding because he realized he made himself look like a fool ridiculing everybody, and he doesnt have the guts to admit it. time has passed him by.


----------



## tree MDS

Lol..


----------



## Rabid K9

Hectic recently having to move & set-up new yard then a nasty bushfire tore through a large section of national park, including the big tall karri's, so some hail mary work coming up getting a lot of sites open again. Parents place was in firing line, have been working on defences around residence for some years, being up against 25,000 odd acres of national park, but was driving down there on the second night with a team & gear ready to help parents stay & defend, pyrocumulus was terrifyingly towering, hot low RH northerly, thought the time might have come for the family home. Fortunately conditions eased.

Just quoted a fun ninety tree removal for some stand thinning, with stump grinding. Hoping the job will facilitate the arrival of the new Vermeer 852 grinder.


----------



## mikewhite85

Couple nice takedowns today. Nothing exciting. Very chilly day in the 20's this morning.

Just heard back on 2 $20k+ jobs today. Grateful for a lot of work going into the winter. I'll be using my uniforest winch to move around the chipper in the snow. I was thinking of having a removable ski-like slider to put on the bottom of the jack stand so it doesn't dig into the dirt. Any of you guys use anything like that to move a chipper around with a winch?


----------



## tree MDS

Another typical lift job. Surprised I was able to make it up that hill/side slope. Put the outriggers in narrow on the house side, no need to rotate into the house anyway. Pretty workaday job now.


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> Couple nice takedowns today. Nothing exciting. Very chilly day in the 20's this morning.
> 
> Just heard back on 2 $20k+ jobs today. Grateful for a lot of work going into the winter. I'll be using my uniforest winch to move around the chipper in the snow. I was thinking of having a removable ski-like slider to put on the bottom of the jack stand so it doesn't dig into the dirt. Any of you guys use anything like that to move a chipper around with a winch?
> 
> View attachment 949939



Not sure if your chipper/s has one, but have the hydraulic jack stand (The Wahrleg) with the larger footplate (about 250 x 250mm) & extendable drawbar. Not standard on the 15" Bandit anymore, but two of the most useful features, adds a few hundred kilos, but well outweighed by how much better the chipper is behind bigger trucks.

Unfortunately don't get to drag it around in the snow, but certainly use it for skidding around in mud when it drags one of the trucks down & have to move it with machine. Have though about bolting a sleeper (200 x 75mm piece of timber) on for making a better skidded during some bogging episodes.


----------



## Haplo

tree MDS said:


> Surprised I was able to make it up that hill/side slope.


Hows the center of gravity on that machine? Any chance of tipping over on side slopes?


----------



## mikewhite85

Finally got my custom equipment hauling body finished!

We're planning on using it to haul the mini skid and tow the dump trailer, perhaps with the tractor as well occasion. It has a diesel transfer tank and a large tool box. I'll be so happy to not lug around 5 gallon cans of diesel anymore. This has been in the works a while and will eliminate the need for an additional hauling truck since I can haul 2 machines and as many saws and ropes as you can throw a stick at!


----------



## tree MDS

Haplo said:


> Hows the center of gravity on that machine? Any chance of tipping over on side slopes?



There’s a high chance of flipping it over on side slopes. You raise and lower the upper boom and jib to help compensate. The tracks are also adjustable (we rarely use wide track, probably should use it more). The big thing is you can adjust the outriggers while traveling up and down slopes to keep the whole works from toppling over (unless you have a huge bush right in the way of your outrigger like that job). It’s not for the faint of heart, but you get used to it. Two and a half years later I can put these things just about anywhere.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice little bucket job today. Wood stayed. Cold enough to drop a lot of stuff right on the ground. Too cold for the MDS.

Bit the bullet and wired the payoff balance to Terex after work too. That’s the end of that one.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Nice little bucket job today. Wood stayed. Cold enough to drop a lot of stuff right on the ground. Too cold for the MDS.
> 
> Bit the bullet and wired the payoff balance to Terex after work too. That’s the end of that one. View attachment 950759
> View attachment 950758
> 
> View attachment 950760
> View attachment 950762
> 
> View attachment 950764


Super cold today! The ground is finally getting nice and hard.

Congrats on getting it paid off! Nice Milestone for the end of the year

We had our last day of work of 2021. My equipment is nice and cozy for the holiday


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, thanks. That truck was a beast to pay off. Most expensive thing I’ve paid off yet. Put 50k down on the total purchase price of $206,700, paid $2551 for four years, then finally $59700 payoff. Ouch. Would’ve been another two years of $2551 per month had I not done this… and no second lift. Winter gonna be a little lean, but now I’m ahead that much more.

Kicking the tree ass, baby. How we roll. Lol


----------



## dbl612

to everybody on here (you too treevet) wishing you all a happy holiday season and a prosperous new year.


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> to everybody on here (you too treevet) wishing you all a happy holiday season and a prosperous new year.



Wishing you and Eric and your families the same, buddy!

Hoping we see each other a lot more this year! Always a pleasure doing business with you guys!


----------



## tree MDS

A very special (and I mean Special in the nicest way possible) shout out to my boy Trevit too!!! Happy holidays you old bastard!! Lol


----------



## Chevboy0167

I went out today and cut a 6" round off with my 355T just to smell burnt mix.... ya know.... reasons.....


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, thanks. That truck was a beast to pay off. Most expensive thing I’ve paid off yet. Put 50k down on the total purchase price of $206,700, paid $2551 for four years, then finally $59700 payoff. Ouch. Would’ve been another two years of $2551 per month had I not done this… and no second lift. Winter gonna be a little lean, but now I’m ahead that much more.
> 
> Kicking the tree ass, baby. How we roll. Lol


Nice. 

The Terex...Is that your elevator truck?

It's ok if you don't answer this- but what are your weekly and monthly goals for gross income with all that new equipment? Are you running 2 crews now with the extra lift?

These kinds of questions are helpful to me as I consider buying/financing new equipment.


----------



## mikewhite85

Also Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Nice.
> 
> The Terex...Is that your elevator truck?
> 
> It's ok if you don't answer this- but what are your weekly and monthly goals for gross income with all that new equipment? Are you running 2 crews now with the extra lift?
> 
> These kinds of questions are helpful to me as I consider buying/financing new equipment.



Terex xt 60/70 (75’ work height elevator bucket), IH 7300 4x4 with lockers and Cummins 330hp … Allison 3500 rds. I think you can get a more stripped down truck for like 175k.

Not running two crews yet. Hopefully soon though. Would rather not talk about money like that here, just not a good idea.


----------



## tree MDS

One thing I will say is training a guy to run a lift is going to be a whole lot easier than climbing. Safer and more professional looking too. So many reasons the lift makes the most sense, really!

I would still never sell my bucket. They’re bad ass and when you can use them, productivity is through the roof. I guess we just have a lot of expensive tools for our work lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Terex xt 60/70 (75’ work height elevator bucket), IH 7300 4x4 with lockers and Cummins 330hp … Allison 3500 rds. I think you can get a more stripped down truck for like 175k.
> 
> Not running two crews yet. Hopefully soon though. Would rather not talk about money like that here, just not a good idea.


No worries. Understood.

What an awesome truck. Very tough to find something like that used right now.

My vehicles and equipment are more like tree vets. Aside from my trailers everything is basically 10-20 years old. There's always something getting repaired, sometimes multiple. I have a great Mennonite mechanic a few miles down the road who usually gets to my stuff asap.

I toy around with the idea of financing something new as we look to expand to 2 crews. It looks like it's worked quite well for you.


----------



## tree MDS

Dug up a couple old pics just for fun. I’ve got stuff in my phone from 2010.


----------



## tree MDS

How we used to roll, baby!! Lol


----------



## tree MDS

I did get everything one color eventually. This was the winter it was just me and my boy James. He looked thoroughly busy on this day lol. He could handle it though, he was one tough dude.


----------



## treebilly

Good ole stubs!


----------



## mikewhite85

crickets...

Like many of you we are taking the week off. Today I'm doing some maintenance on the trucks and setting up the ELDs.


----------



## tree MDS

Still rolling. MDS style baby.


----------



## tree MDS

A little 90’ grcs rigging. Pignut Hickory.



l


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, so finally an easy bucket day to finish the year. I kinda needed it too. (Had to show off my freshly greased and paid for bucket too lol).

Hope all you guys had a safe and productive year as well and another one next year!!


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> A little 90’ grcs rigging. Pignut Hickory.
> View attachment 952469
> View attachment 952471
> View attachment 952470
> lView attachment 952472


That’s tip tied, re-directed and cranked over with the GRCS? Pretty slick


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> That’s tip tied, re-directed and cranked over with the GRCS? Pretty slick



Yeah. Was nestled in the top of a Norway maple to the right and reaching away so I tip tied it with a couple pole sections, notched it, butt tied it, pre-tensioned it a little, back cut it, took the lift back and watched it go over. Not exactly the safest thing, or something I do everyday, but it got us home before 8:00 lol. Obviously knowing what kind of wood you’re dealing with, etc is key. It was lined up with the pulley nice too, so a good straight pull and a slight side lean away from me.


----------



## tree MDS

Jefferson is for sale if any of you are looking for an awesome beater wood truck!! New heavy duty rear springs (2k), recent servicing, etc. starts in the dead of winter after sitting for weeks with just a tap of key. Is a man’s truck though, not for soft newbie’s lol.

I need to replace him with a new equipment trailer. I’d take $7500 firm. Well worth it if you’re man enough lol. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## tree MDS

20’ dump. Beautiful straight floor on it, heavy steel. Double framed truck not rusted out at all. Frame still has good paint.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Jefferson is for sale if any of you are looking for an awesome beater wood truck!! New heavy duty rear springs (2k), recent servicing, etc. starts in the dead of winter after sitting for weeks with just a tap of key. Is a man’s truck though, not for soft newbie’s lol.
> 
> I need to replace him with a new equipment trailer. I’d take $7500 firm. Well worth it if you’re man enough lol. Just throwing that out there.
> View attachment 953189
> View attachment 953190
> View attachment 953191


Rent to own? Lol 
That would be the answer to a lot of our problems but unfortunately the last month has been really bad everybody's been sick and we basically only have done 2 jobs the last 30 days. 

Ima get with my buddy and see if he has any ideas [emoji362] 

33k air?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Rent to own? Lol
> That would be the answer to a lot of our problems but unfortunately the last month has been really bad everybody's been sick and we basically only have done 2 jobs the last 30 days.
> 
> Ima get with my buddy and see if he has any ideas [emoji362]
> 
> 33k air?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Keonu Rounds is interested in my boy Jeffery!!?? Lmao. I’d be honored!


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Keonu Rounds is interested in my boy Jeffery!!?? Lmao. I’d be honored!


Ha, no not mr rounds

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Ha, no not mr rounds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Reonu Rounds lol


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Jefferson is for sale if any of you are looking for an awesome beater wood truck!! New heavy duty rear springs (2k), recent servicing, etc. starts in the dead of winter after sitting for weeks with just a tap of key. Is a man’s truck though, not for soft newbie’s lol.
> 
> I need to replace him with a new equipment trailer. I’d take $7500 firm. Well worth it if you’re man enough lol. Just throwing that out there.
> View attachment 953189
> View attachment 953190
> View attachment 953191



Jeffery looks like a bargain for 7.5K.

Bit far to drive him though & one load axle is a bit light for my purposes, but be a good firewood truck.


----------



## Haplo

Finally balanced the books today after 2 weeks of attempt


----------



## capetrees

Got a new phone and finally retrieved all of my calls from the old phone and listened to the new messages. I got a new phone 12 days ago and they never told me how to set it up, just figured everything was good to go.

wrong.


----------



## tree MDS

Looking like Luckydad is buying Jeffery. We’re just working out a titling snafu with ct dmv. Doesn’t seem like it’s going to be an issue though

I’m glad a good ole tree boy is buying it and Jeffery will spend his days rocking it out in Alabama. Hope for a few pics. That truck had become part of me. Good trucks are like good workers, they become friends, hard to just get rid of.


----------



## tree MDS

I was hoping for keonu Rounds, but Luckydad is cooler anyway lol.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> Looking like Luckydad is buying Jeffery. We’re just working out a titling snafu with ct dmv. Doesn’t seem like it’s going to be an issue though
> 
> I’m glad a good ole tree boy is buying it and Jeffery will spend his days rocking it out in Alabama. Hope for a few pics. That truck had become part of me. Good trucks are like good workers, they become friends, hard to just get rid of.



My old warhorse mulch truck, Thunder, is like that. Is a place of big machines, the old Scania draws respect. 

1982. Big V8 with a 10 speed synchro, originally a prime mover (road train), done somewhere in the millions of kilometres, big engine ticks over everyday, pulls away from light vehicles on the highway, scares 4WD tracks, fancipants newer crane truck can't keep up with Thunder.

Had to put another gearbox & mirror on recently, but the old beast well & truly deserves it. Not saying it's ever happened, but in theory Thunder could run some of my undercutting, tree lopping competitors off the road in their light toy trucks....


----------



## KarlD

Rabid K9 said:


> My old warhorse mulch truck, Thunder, is like that. Is a place of big machines, the old Scania draws respect.
> 
> 1982. Big V8 with a 10 speed synchro, originally a prime mover (road train), done somewhere in the millions of kilometres, big engine ticks over everyday, pulls away from light vehicles on the highway, scares 4WD tracks, fancipants newer crane truck can't keep up with Thunder.
> 
> Had to put another gearbox & mirror on recently, but the old beast well & truly deserves it. Not saying it's ever happened, but in theory Thunder could run some of my undercutting, tree lopping competitors off the road in their light toy trucks....


Any pics of the old beast?


----------



## Rabid K9

KarlD said:


> Any pics of the old beast?



Many. Will put a few up. Is a big piece of trucking history.

Not for sale though, far to useful for that....


----------



## bck

Mr. MDS, how does the 4x4 bucket truck do in the snow. This snow today has me thinkin


----------



## no tree to big

bck said:


> Mr. MDS, how does the 4x4 bucket truck do in the snow. This snow today has me thinkin


We have a 4x4 bucket its got really crappy tires at the moment but its still a beast. Only thing I've noticed is normally air brake trucks like to lock up a lot easier in the snow then juice, you seem to have a bit more control avalible with juice. Could just be the crap I've driven maybe its gotten better in newer trucks? Idk

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> Mr. MDS, how does the 4x4 bucket truck do in the snow. This snow today has me thinkin



I don't really drive it in the snow much except for moving it out in the street to plow the yard etc., to be honest. A couple years ago I did get caught in a storm coming back on a late night. Was like the first snow and everybody was smashing into each other so the main roads were blocked. Wasn't an area I was too familiar with so ended up having to take back roads and go down what looked like a mountain towing the 11,500lb chipper in probably 6" of snow or better. I just put it in low range and went easy. It did fine but like no tree said, brakes probably wouldn't have been a good idea. But yeah, it's a tank. The thought of a 206k truck smashing into a tree sort of scares me though lol. 

Sometimes now that I have the lifts I think that if I had it to do over again I would've just gotten a real short wheel based elevator truck (with a big engine of course). But then I remember I've never even owned a two wheel drive bucket, and it might be more of a pita than I think (even just moving it around to plow). The menacing factor of the four wheel is nice too. But the lifts are definitely a game changer when thinking about buckets now.


----------



## tree MDS

The one singular good thing about winter is being able to do 360's with the lift on somebody's yard without plywood on occasion. Other than that and a couple other things that probably slip my mind (as I look out the window here), I'd almost rather have my fingernails removed with vise grips than go out there. 

We are still working though, just not today. One of my lifts and the Giant are sitting in a customer's 30' deep heated garage waiting for the next round of enjoyment as we speak.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> I'd almost rather have my fingernails removed with vise grips than go out there.


waiting on a package (some tenex to splice a sling), supposed to be here this morning, not on the porch, run out to the mailbox, not there either, pisses me off, its like 19* outside, I was in shorts and a tee, cmon USPS


----------



## tree MDS

ZinTrees said:


> waiting on a package (some tenex to splice a sling), supposed to be here this morning, not on the porch, run out to the mailbox, not there either, pisses me off, its like 19* outside, I was in shorts and a tee, cmon USPS



It's a little different when you have to go out there and you know you're going to be staying out there all day. I'd rather be home brushing my Manson hair if I didn't have bills to pay lol.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> The one singular good thing about winter is being able to do 360's with the lift on somebody's yard without plywood on occasion. Other than that and a couple other things that probably slip my mind (as I look out the window here), I'd almost rather have my fingernails removed with vise grips than go out there.
> 
> We are still working though, just not today. One of my lifts and the Giant are sitting in a customer's 30' deep heated garage waiting for the next round of enjoyment as we speak.


----------



## ZinTrees

tree MDS said:


> It's a little different when you have to go out there and you know you're going to be staying out there all day. I'd rather be home brushing my Manson hair if I didn't have bills to pay lol.


was out all day yesterday in the snow, and rain doing a removal, after the 97th trip to the burn pile I was calling for some hot soup, my skinny ass cant handle the cold very well


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> I don't really drive it in the snow much except for moving it out in the street to plow the yard etc., to be honest. A couple years ago I did get caught in a storm coming back on a late night. Was like the first snow and everybody was smashing into each other so the main roads were blocked. Wasn't an area I was too familiar with so ended up having to take back roads and go down what looked like a mountain towing the 11,500lb chipper in probably 6" of snow or better. I just put it in low range and went easy. It did fine but like no tree said, brakes probably wouldn't have been a good idea. But yeah, it's a tank. The thought of a 206k truck smashing into a tree sort of scares me though lol.
> 
> Sometimes now that I have the lifts I think that if I had it to do over again I would've just gotten a real short wheel based elevator truck (with a big engine of course). But then I remember I've never even owned a two wheel drive bucket, and it might be more of a pita than I think (even just moving it around to plow). The menacing factor of the four wheel is nice too. But the lifts are definitely a game changer when thinking about buckets


when I do upgrade my bucket , I was pretty set on the short wheel base elevator with a locking rear. It must be very nimble and turns tighter because it’s not 4x4. I just have some jobs that i really can’t do now because of the snow and I was wondering how good a 4x4 truck does in the snow over lawns and such if it’s relatively flat. 
morning even better, how does the lift do in the snow?


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> when I do upgrade my bucket , I was pretty set on the short wheel base elevator with a locking rear. It must be very nimble and turns tighter because it’s not 4x4. I just have some jobs that i really can’t do now because of the snow and I was wondering how good a 4x4 truck does in the snow over lawns and such if it’s relatively flat.
> morning even better, how does the lift do in the snow?



Lift does pretty damn good in the snow as long as it’s relatively flat. Hills and ice are where it gets dicey. That said I’ve done some pretty impressive things with it. Definitely an awesome winter tree working tool in general. I still feel like I’m cheating a lot of days with that thing.

But to answer your first question, the 4x4 bucket should do fine on “relatively flat lawns” in the snow.


----------



## tree MDS

Oh, and Jefferson is still available if anyone in a state that understands CT dmv doesn’t issue titles for vehicles 20 model years or older wants it. Turns out Alabama dmv is a pita lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Oh, and Jefferson is still available if anyone in a state that understands CT dmv doesn’t issue titles for vehicles 20 model years or older wants it. Turns out Alabama dmv is a pita lol.


Sent you a pm


----------



## mikewhite85

Some snowy pruning today





Winched some trees uphill yesterday.








Tricky part is the days start with the ground frozen but by lunch it starts to become a muddy mess.


----------



## no tree to big

bck said:


> when I do upgrade my bucket , I was pretty set on the short wheel base elevator with a locking rear. It must be very nimble and turns tighter because it’s not 4x4. I just have some jobs that i really can’t do now because of the snow and I was wondering how good a 4x4 truck does in the snow over lawns and such if it’s relatively flat.
> morning even better, how does the lift do in the snow?


What r the temps like by you? Does it warm up enough to melt some in the afternoon sun or does it stay frozen? Previously what I've done if there is too much snow to get the bucket in (2 wheel drive) id grab a snow blower when we had a easy day and I could break away, go around and just clear my path. Depending on temps that can also help freeze the ground since snow actually insulates.... 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mckeetree

Lady threw dogshit at me today...not a good day. Wet, fresh dogshit. She claimed we were over pruning her crape myrtles.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> Lady threw dogshit at me today...not a good day. Wet, fresh dogshit. She claimed we were over pruning her crape myrtles.



Lol, I can’t see you not pulling out a big ass revolver in that scenario.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Lol, I can’t see you not pulling out a big ass revolver in that scenario.


You feel like it...the woman is just crazy. I actually got paid upfront from her sister about four times what the job was worth to work over there. That's the only way I would do it. Crew leader said he was never going back there. That was it for him at that dingbats house.


----------



## mikewhite85

mckeetree said:


> Lady threw dogshit at me today...not a good day. Wet, fresh dogshit. She claimed we were over pruning her crape myrtles.


Yikes!


----------



## Rabid K9

Felt like a Gary Larsen cartoon today - quoting to remove a heavily leaning willow, right over the top of the egg packing & sorting shed at a free range chicken farm.

No sign of snow or frozen ground down this way either, unfortunately.


----------



## KarlD

There is no excuse for that sort of behaviour and I would have been hard pushed to not respond in an insulting way.

Almost as bad as realising your climbing rope has run through wet dog **** as you move down and around the tree. 


mckeetree said:


> Lady threw dogshit at me today...not a good day. Wet, fresh dogshit. She claimed we were over pruning her crape myrtles.


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> You feel like it...the woman is just crazy. I actually got paid upfront from her sister about four times what the job was worth to work over there. That's the only way I would do it. Crew leader said he was never going back there. That was it for him at that dingbats house.



Close as I ever got (in recent memory anyway) to strangling a customer was the day I flipped my Giant on its side and this old (and rich) British sounding hen was out taking pictures of it for Facebook and giggling... while we waited for the tow truck to right it. Just picture not knowing how damaged your 93k brand new investment is with that going on! I didn't know if there was a rock through the side under there or what. There was more too, but yeah, that move, coupled with the fact that they were already on my top five most annoying customers of all time list, and she almost got it that day!! Lol. Probably a good thing I don't have a revolver.


----------



## Jester3775

Those used tires have literally been on my truck for 20 years, guessing the new ones won't last as long. Have a hard time picturing doing my job without 4x4 truck although I am pondering a used NiftyLift SD64 after I get my Giant paid off...


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> Those used tires have literally been on my truck for 20 years, guessing the new ones won't last as long. Have a hard time picturing doing my job without 4x4 truck although I am pondering a used NiftyLift SD64 after I get my Giant paid off...



Those are sweet tires! What’d they set you back (mounted and balanced and all) if you don’t mind me asking?

If I remember correctly Continental owns Hankook. Continental started out making rubber pads to go under horseshoes. (I saw an episode of how it’s made on tires a few weekends back lol).

My bucket has the Continentals on it. The drivers side tire is already getting a little choppy (tread raised irregularly). I should check the air pressure, but I’m pretty sure the 4x4 buckets are known for that. My old one did the same thing.


----------



## dbl612

that is a very solid truck


tree MDS said:


> Oh, and Jefferson is still available if anyone in a state that understands CT dmv doesn’t issue titles for vehicles 20 model years or older wants it. Turns out Alabama dmv is a pita lol.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Those are sweet tires! What’d they set you back (mounted and balanced and all) if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> If I remember correctly Continental owns Hankook. Continental started out making rubber pads to go under horseshoes. (I saw an episode of how it’s made on tires a few weekends back lol).
> 
> My bucket has the Continentals on it. The drivers side tire is already getting a little choppy (tread raised irregularly). I should check the air pressure, but I’m pretty sure the 4x4 buckets are known for that. My old one did the same thing.


have had very good service from hankook tires on the cranes


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> that is a very solid truck



Yeah, my mechanic commented on how it's hard to find the older double framed trucks still solid like that. The new HD springs did wonders for it too. I'd probably never get rid of it if I had a bigger yard. That and I ordered a new trailer and money is a little tighter than it should be this winter after paying off the bucket.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Those are sweet tires! What’d they set you back (mounted and balanced and all) if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> If I remember correctly Continental owns Hankook. Continental started out making rubber pads to go under horseshoes. (I saw an episode of how it’s made on tires a few weekends back lol).
> 
> My bucket has the Continentals on it. The drivers side tire is already getting a little choppy (tread raised irregularly). I should check the air pressure, but I’m pretty sure the 4x4 buckets are known for that. My old one did the same thing.


It was just under $2500 for 4 tires, rims, valve stems and mounting. I do not typically balance the bigger tires on the rear of my trucks. This truck is not supposed to be driven over 55 mph anyway. I am assuming the choppy you are talking about is on front tire ? The older tires you see were originally on the front of my truck also and they too got "choppy" pretty fast. I tried a few different options but my latest that I am happy with so far is a 315/80R22.5 on front with solid outer tread. Not quite as aggressive for sure but hoping they will last longer without getting "choppy". The angry tires are 11R 22.5's which seem to match well height wise so as to not screw up 4 wheel drive.


----------



## tree MDS

Interesting. I saved a screen shot of that post for reference when the time comes. I’m thinking my best bet in the not too distant future would probably be to rotate the outer rear tires to the front and have them balanced/check air pressure. (Truck only has 6700 or so miles on it) I only have four Alcoa rims on that truck, which kind of pissed me off. The inner two rear rims are white painted steel. They kind of slipped that one by me. I guess that’s the way they do it generally though… or so I was told.

And yes, drivers front is the one getting choppy.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Interesting. I saved a screen shot of that post for reference when the time comes. I’m thinking my best bet in the not too distant future would probably be to rotate the outer rear tires to the front and have them balanced/check air pressure. (Truck only has 6700 or so miles on it) I only have four Alcoa rims on that truck, which kind of pissed me off. The inner two rear rims are white painted steel. They kind of slipped that one by me. I guess that’s the way they do it generally though… or so I was told.
> 
> And yes, drivers front is the one getting choppy.


I believe it is fairly common to have inner be steel. I have a roll-off truck with Alcoa on outer and steel inner also.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Interesting. I saved a screen shot of that post for reference when the time comes. I’m thinking my best bet in the not too distant future would probably be to rotate the outer rear tires to the front and have them balanced/check air pressure. (Truck only has 6700 or so miles on it) I only have four Alcoa rims on that truck, which kind of pissed me off. The inner two rear rims are white painted steel. They kind of slipped that one by me. I guess that’s the way they do it generally though… or so I was told.
> 
> And yes, drivers front is the one getting choppy.


Secondary thought, I did add what I would call a steering stabilizer many years ago, basically a 50/50 shock attached to differential and drag link to help with occasional steering wheel wobble ? which seemed to help to a degree with front tire wear.


----------



## Rabid K9

Are those buckets ya'll rocking full time 4WD?


----------



## Jester3775

Rabid K9 said:


> Are those buckets ya'll rocking full time 4WD?


I can shift transfer case from 2WD to 4WD, everything still turns but it won't bind up. Mine has no lockouts at wheels, actually has planetary gear set-up which allows my differential to be smaller which helps with ground clearance and I have never broken an axle up front I think because of it.


----------



## tree MDS

Mine has switches in the dash (assuming they power solenoids), one to engage the front axle, and one to go from hi to low range. Also has switches for the lockers. But you can run it as a two wheel drive in low range without engaging the front axle too if needed.

My 97 GMC (marmon Harrington conversion) had hyd brakes but a separate air compressor just to engage the transfer case/front axle using air actuated switches under the dash. Had real locking hubs in the front too which was cool.


----------



## epicklein22

tree MDS said:


> Oh, and Jefferson is still available if anyone in a state that understands CT dmv doesn’t issue titles for vehicles 20 model years or older wants it. Turns out Alabama dmv is a pita lol.


That’s messed up that Connecticut doesn’t have titles for older vehicles. What proof of ownership do they give you? I know that would be a problem trying to get a title in Ohio, but I kinda want that old girl.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> That’s messed up that Connecticut doesn’t have titles for older vehicles. What proof of ownership do they give you? I know that would be a problem trying to get a title in Ohio, but I kinda want that old girl.



It’s actually a pretty official looking, double sided form with a watermark like a real title and all that. It’s at my shop right now, I’ll put up a pic later, just for conversation.


----------



## ZinTrees

mckeetree said:


> Lady threw dogshit at me today...not a good day. Wet, fresh dogshit. She claimed we were over pruning her crape myrtles.


welp, you wanna see what REAL over pruning looks like? ms.dingbat is soon to find out, with a side of dogshit smeared under the door handles of her car


----------



## Haplo

ZinTrees said:


> welp, you wanna see what REAL over pruning looks like? ms.dingbat is soon to find out, with a side of dogshit smeared under the door handles of her car


Lame


----------



## ZinTrees

Haplo said:


> Lame


not as lame as your username "Haplo"


----------



## tree MDS

This is what I got. The first letter explains things, and the second is the Q1 that replaces my title they nabbed when I bought it and transferred it from NY. Supposedly they still have the title and or record of it, just don’t issue new titles for over 25 year old vehicles. This is how they do it. I’m pissed, but whatever. I’ll keep it if it becomes too much of a pita to sell. It is pretty handy and I’m sure I have some space left somewhere lol.


----------



## mikewhite85

Spend the last 2 days removing spruce, red pine, and locust. Turned out to be a balmy 45 degrees today!


----------



## tree MDS

More playing in the snow. Ground was nice and hard today. Warm temps but we were in the shade mostly so the snow held out. We were packing up and almost ready to finally get out of this place (after seven days), when the lady pointed out another tree she wanted removed. That and she’s got some lovely little pruning projects for the MDS. Looks like it gonna be a couple more days.


----------



## mikewhite85

Preserved an old maple today. Set a 3 strand cable system across the main and a secondary codoms... And lunch at a swanky place to boot!


----------



## mikewhite85

We have an opening available for a climber apprentice if you know anyone who likes to live out in the sticks!





> *Tree Climber Apprentice 15-20 per hour*
> Our company focuses on large and difficult tree removals, pruning, and tree preservation. Prior tree climbing experience is a plus but not required. Candidate must be a competent, hard working individual, willing to learn the "ropes" of arboriculture. Position will start on the ground feeding the chipper, running equipment and saws, and will work toward learning the more difficult aspects of safely climbing a tree according to ANSI Z133 standards under the supervision of ISA certified arborists. Position is full time but subject to weather related disruptions. Compensation is on the books and includes 401k after 3 month probation period. We are also currently working towards medical benefits. We are a drug and alcohol free work environment. Applicant must be able to pass a drug test, have a valid driver's license, and have reliable transportation to Wellsboro M-F at 8am. We also work often in Corning but commute from Wellsboro/Mansfield. Please include a little about yourself including a resume with relevant work experience and references. Email [email protected]
> ​


----------



## HumBurner

Worked among titans the last two days.

Biggest ones are 15-18' diameter.


----------



## mikewhite85

HumBurner said:


> Worked among titans the last two days.
> 
> Biggest ones are 15-18' diameter.


What did you do?


----------



## HumBurner

We cleaned up storm/snow damage and brushed out the surrounding area, including large amounts of huckleberry that was a few years away from getting out of control.

This is a private grove of ancient growth redwood and old growth Doug fir with a few Yews and Chinquapins scattered about, as well as pepper wood and tan oak. We clean it up every year or two for the land holders, or when there is significant branch fall.


Didn't snap any photos of the burns, just the giants today.


----------



## mckeetree

Yesterday I let my guard down and found myself making the mistake of working for some more of the nut jobs that have moved here from California. This time I have learned my lesson for good. This one cost us pretty good as I told the crew after half a day to just clean up the yard, load the equipment and let's get the f&%k out of here. Crazy ass lady called me after we left and started in about us hauling off a few chunks of mulberry she wanted for firewood. Claimed we stole her firewood. She got $1,500 worth of work done for free...I stated to go back over there and dump that damned old mulberry tree right in her driveway.


----------



## tree MDS

This was on my doorstep earlier. Been quietly waiting for it. Progress, baby. What I’m talking about.


----------



## bck

When are you buying a stump grinder ?


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> When are you buying a stump grinder ?



Never. Not as long as my guy is still doing it.


----------



## Rabid K9

mckeetree said:


> Yesterday I let my guard down and found myself making the mistake of working for some more of the nut jobs that have moved here from California. This time I have learned my lesson for good. This one cost us pretty good as I told the crew after half a day to just clean up the yard, load the equipment and let's get the f&%k out of here. Crazy ass lady called me after we left and started in about us hauling off a few chunks of mulberry she wanted for firewood. Claimed we stole her firewood. She got $1,500 worth of work done for free...I stated to go back over there and dump that damned old mulberry tree right in her driveway.



Don’t you love those clients….

Did a day out at the Chook
Farm (actually a free range egg farm) last week, they use the mulch for a giant compost heap for their regular hen culls. As can imagine, with thousands of dead chooks in it, the compost pile is very ‘aromatic’ in the summer sun, scattering a front end loader bucket of that goodness down the driveway of such clients would be quite satisfying.


----------



## Rabid K9

HumBurner said:


> Worked among titans the last two days.
> 
> Biggest ones are 15-18' diameter.



Nice forest. Approx height of some of those mature trees?


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Never. Not as long as my guy is still doing it.


Smart.


----------



## Rabid K9

mckeetree said:


> Yesterday I let my guard down and found myself making the mistake of working for some more of the nut jobs that have moved here from California. This time I have learned my lesson for good. This one cost us pretty good as I told the crew after half a day to just clean up the yard, load the equipment and let's get the f&%k out of here. Crazy ass lady called me after we left and started in about us hauling off a few chunks of mulberry she wanted for firewood. Claimed we stole her firewood. She got $1,500 worth of work done for free...I stated to go back over there and dump that damned old mulberry tree right in her driveway.



Out of interest, what did she do to trigger pulling the pin?

We all have those ‘red flag’ clients, used to take it as personal challenge to try & tolerate them, but getting less patient, curious what triggers other operators.


----------



## tree MDS

The one that probably pisses me off the most is when they start in with the beer can sized firewood. Omg.


----------



## InTheNorth

We all have the best office in the world!!! Have been clearing acres of bush for a business for the last month now. Has been -35 C to -45C the last few weeks and the snow is getting deeper. Our comfort zones are a prison....this is true freedom. Praise God for the work we do!!!!


----------



## mckeetree

Rabid K9 said:


> Out of interest, what did she do to trigger pulling the pin?
> 
> We all have those ‘red flag’ clients, used to take it as personal challenge to try & tolerate them, but getting less patient, curious what triggers other operators.


What finally got me was when she started quoting things I never said and mentioned how much money I would owe them for doing the job. I have been doing this for a long, long time. You can just tell when to cut your losses and run. Most all of them that moved to Texas from California are ****ing nut jobs. I knew better.


----------



## ShermanC

treevet said:


> If a storm hits or you have an emergency job...both of which pays top dollah...you won't be a playa in those jobs. All the cranes will be out already and around here..all cranes are out now anyway. You miss out on so much without a crane. But there just are SO many jobs you simply cannot do without a crane day to day and a zillion more that are so much easier with one. If you don't have one it is likely why many quit this profession. You miss out on the easy high paying stuff and grind out with the ropes and GRCS if you can even do them at all :-(.


That is so well said. Yet. the land in between is sort of a no-man's land and few will go there. I need to read that over again and sleep on it.


----------



## tree MDS

ShermanC said:


> That is so well said. Yet. the land in between is sort of a no-man's land and few will go there. I need to read that over again and sleep on it.



I think the land in between Dave’s ears is sort of a no-man’s land. Careful, don’t stare into it very long. Lol


----------



## mikewhite85

mckeetree said:


> What finally got me was when she started quoting things I never said and mentioned how much money I would owe them for doing the job. I have been doing this for a long, long time. You can just tell when to cut your losses and run. Most all of them that moved to Texas from California are ****ing nut jobs. I knew better.


Why would you owe _them_ money?? Sorry for the rough experience. Not ALL Californians are so bad!


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> I think the land in between Dave’s ears is sort of a no-man’s land. Careful, don’t stare into it very long. Lol


he is in hiding, planning his next barrage of insults, and looking for new methods to keep his cheese from sliding off the cracker again.


----------



## ZinTrees

im half convinced the feds got him
or he got the boot


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> he is in hiding, planning his next barrage of insults, and looking for new methods to keep his cheese from sliding off the cracker again.



Maybe he needs to have some D rings welded on the old cracker? One chain and binder per corner. Lol


----------



## mckeetree

mikewhite85 said:


> Why would you owe _them_ money?? Sorry for the rough experience. Not ALL Californians are so bad!



Really? I'll have to see it. I haven't so far.


----------



## mikewhite85

Sometimes you need to PLOW the backyard! 

Sure makes cleanup a lot easier.


----------



## tree MDS

That gives me a flashback to last year where a customer blew all the snow off his backyard prior to us coming in attempt to help us (never underestimate the boredom of a tree service customer). Only thing was we wanted the snow to run the machines over, and it ended up warming to like 40 and sunny on the second day so his lawn started to show the pain by the time we were finished. He knew it was his fault at least.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> That gives me a flashback to last year where a customer blew all the snow off his backyard prior to us coming in attempt to help us (never underestimate the boredom of a tree service customer). Only thing was we wanted the snow to run the machines over, and it ended up warming to like 40 and sunny on the second day so his lawn started to show the pain by the time we were finished. He knew it was his fault at least.


haha yeah,. it got a bit muddy under the chipper today in 20 degree weather!

Heat wave next week. Looks like we'll hit 35!


----------



## Rabid K9

Picked up a second 500i today, fitted new anvil on the 1390. Delays in work clothing amongst other things, waiting on new uniforms, last run starting to get a bit tattered amongst crew.

Big felling job tomorrow of a row of planted E. grandis (rose gum), 40-45m, up to 1.2m DBH. Logs are going for timber & firewood, have negotiated to sell all the mulch from job which should go close to equalling rate being paid for the commercial falling. Mulching crew going to have work cut out though keeping up with falling crew. Haven’t decided which tree to break in the 500 on, but is some good ones.


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Picked up a second 500i today, fitted new anvil on the 1390. Delays in work clothing amongst other things, waiting on new uniforms, last run starting to get a bit tattered amongst crew.
> 
> Big felling job tomorrow of a row of planted E. grandis (rose gum), 40-45m, up to 1.2m DBH. Logs are going for timber & firewood, have negotiated to sell all the mulch from job which should go close to equalling rate being paid for the commercial falling. Mulching crew going to have work cut out though keeping up with falling crew. Haven’t decided which tree to break in the 500 on, but is some good ones.



I didn't know eucs could be used for timber as I assumed the wood was so hard and twisted. Legend has it that they were brought to the western US to eventually harvest for railroad ties unsuccessfully. That's impressive that the mulch is bringing in as much as the labor. 

Congrats on 2 500s! How long did it take for it to come in? I've been waiting a couple months for my dealer to get one.


----------



## tree MDS

That 500i is a sweet looking saw. Was looking at one at the saw shop last week. Damn was pricey though (I forget exactly)… almost made me want it lol. Maybe this year after the tundra thaws.


----------



## tree MDS

I did get these through Amazon today. Got sick of hearing how they can’t be gotten from the guy at my local saw shop. Beautiful little saws! One for each lift.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I did get these through Amazon today. Got sick of hearing how they can’t be gotten from the guy at my local saw shop. Beautiful little saws! One for each lift.
> View attachment 959957


And you will be surprised what they will cut!


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> I didn't know eucs could be used for timber as I assumed the wood was so hard and twisted. Legend has it that they were brought to the western US to eventually harvest for railroad ties unsuccessfully. That's impressive that the mulch is bringing in as much as the labor.
> 
> Congrats on 2 500s! How long did it take for it to come in? I've been waiting a couple months for my dealer to get one.


Yep, hundreds of species of eucs with magnificent timber for various applications, railroad sleepers being one of them…. (mostly replaced with concrete now), the old timber sleepers from rail lines are sought after for re-use.

These are big, soft high rainfall eucs (E. grandis), straight open grain, not durable, but using for panelling, face timbers etc, fast growing, 40m + in thirty years, one near 1.4m DBH.

Put about twelve tanks through the new 500 on it’s first day, roughly one per tree to fell, limb & buck into 5.5m logs. Performed as they do, light & nimble, easy on the body. Still find them too light at times, when your really pushing the saw, but for 10-12hrs going flat out they are great. 

Plenty on the shelf at my local dealer now, went in still tossing up over another 462, the new 400 or the sensible, accountant like choice, the 500.


----------



## mikewhite85

Found a ditch! Nice to have 2 skidder winches today


----------



## Haplo

Fell maybe 20 or 30 dead ash today. More tomorrow. No cleanup


----------



## ZinTrees

got some small spars to chunk out tomorrow, rotted out and the tops have snapped off at about 40ft

so. much. silver. maple 
never noticed it till I started doing tree work, but around here, every job ive done in the last maybe 2 months has been silver maple, and its always big stuff with nasty bark

a few pictures I havent posted here yet











getting into the tree world is still the best decision I ever made, even with the nasty trees that make you wanna quit


----------



## ZinTrees

got a ropewrench, so far im loving SRT, I havent gone MRS since, being able to set a tie in w/o isolating a crotch, and being able to set a re-direct with nothing but your rope is a game changer
yes, I said nothing but your rope, mid line, and retrievable


----------



## Haplo

Dropped another 40 Ash today


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> That 500i is a sweet looking saw. Was looking at one at the saw shop last week. Damn was pricey though (I forget exactly)… almost made me want it lol. Maybe this year after the tundra thaws.



Just wrapped up four day job where absolutely punished the 500i. Two 500's did bulk of the work, drove the new one hard for near on 40 hours, brutal heat, dust, incessant wind blowing against us, mostly full bar cutting, lot of upside down cutting, saw constantly at risk of being crushed bucking big timber, probably put over 1000 tonnes of timber down. Had constant risk of fire with exhaust igniting bark frequently.

Really the 500's did everything asked of them & some more. I still find the 500's feel light & flimsy in hand compare to 462 & 661, but for long days of big wood work, they are a real working racehorse.

Going to take it back into shop tomorrow, get it plugged in & see how well it's been treated for it's first job.


----------



## ZinTrees

had my first stump fiasco today, co dominate silver maple, dropped in 2 sections (had to climb and cut off back weight) left stump at about 12ft to pull, had maasdam maxed out and wedges, and the stump barely decided to go (back leaner 4ft at the base) tree had a nice amount of rot in the base and top, 20ft was wobbly, past 50ft was un climbable (wind had already broken top out, and limbs were exploding before hitting the trunk on the way down)


----------



## Helmstein

Hello TreeMDS,

I'm getting my first tracked lift scheduled to be delivered in April "easylift 87-48aj". I was wondering if you could suggest a particular trailor that has worked out for you and your lift. Pictures would be a added bonus. Love all your posts
-Will Steinert


tree MDS said:


> Official equipment hoarder pic. Lol just got two more 372’s back from the saw shop. Hahaha. I’m pretty much out of my mind but tomorrow is going to be fun! And that’s really all that matters… that and winning, or course. Lol
> View attachment 948093


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Close as I ever got (in recent memory anyway) to strangling a customer was the day I flipped my Giant on its side and this old (and rich) British sounding hen was out taking pictures of it for Facebook and giggling... while we waited for the tow truck to right it. Just picture not knowing how damaged your 93k brand new investment is with that going on! I didn't know if there was a rock through the side under there or what. There was more too, but yeah, that move, coupled with the fact that they were already on my top five most annoying customers of all time list, and she almost got it that day!! Lol. Probably a good thing I don't have a revolver.


The one and only time I put my giant 254t on its side was definitely a frantic day. The homeowner was about 20' away and witnessed the whole thing. He's this old NYC corporate lawyer probably 75 years old. I felt embarrassed at first. After asking if I was ok, he proceed to insist that we use his tractor to right it. We ended up not needing it and righting it with a rigging line and truck to pull it over. The amazing thing about the client was his deminor didnt change the slightest. Imagining the things hes done in his life as a corporate lawer. I wish all clients could be like him.


----------



## Haplo

Cut 20 or so Ash in the rain today. Bucked the logs and let lay. Keep em off the trail and out of the creek.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Hello TreeMDS,
> 
> I'm getting my first tracked lift scheduled to be delivered in April "easylift 87-48aj". I was wondering if you could suggest a particular trailor that has worked out for you and your lift. Pictures would be a added bonus. Love all your posts
> -Will Steinert



I wish I had the perfect answer. My first lift came with its own flimsy (21’? would have to measure to be sure) full tilt deck trailer. Too narrow and light to tow anything other than the lift with, but I guess you can tow my lift with something like a 3/4 ton pickup and skirt under the cdl a thing if you needed to. Supposedly. I still use that. Generally it’s okay for what it does. That’s an Appalachian.

I’m currently waiting for a 24’ heavier duty full tilt (powered) from the same people (this is still an equipment trailer, not a deck over). From my experience with my 20’ cam with the stationary front (4’ or so) and what I hear, the split deck just puts too steep an angle on the machine. I have done it on my cam but it’s a little sketchy (depending on the incline of the road too). That’s why they recommend the full tilt longer trailers, not as steep an angle.

So I rolled the dice and am waiting on the new trailer. Fingers crossed it works out nice. Idea is to be able to drop off a lift, then come back, get a different machine, etc. 

Anyway, hope my ramblings gave you at least some help. Yep, that’s about all I know about lift trailers.

Oh, and congrats on the new machine, no looking back once you get one!!


----------



## tree MDS

The top pic is the one I have now and the other pics are something close to what I’m waiting on (generic pics from dealer). I went with diamond plate floor and 12” on center supports, heavier duty tires, etc.


----------



## mikewhite85

Found a nice ditch! 
First time I've been stuck this season. Made it til February. Not bad!


----------



## tree MDS

Doing snow removal around my own yard is enough of a job for me. Had most of it out in the street Friday to scrape the driveway some and get in some last minute wood. I’m sure the neighborhood was pleased, but you gotta do what you gotta do, right?

Then we got all the really expensive stuff that fits back inside and nice and toasty/ready for battle. It’s actually pretty smooth like this, I can just back out the door, put the hitch on if I wanna get the chipper, or grab the bucket and deal with snow. About as good as I can make it work for now. Next year that car goes and my second chipper will be back inside too. But yeah, no more stuff for me lol.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Doing snow removal around my own yard is enough of a job for me. Had most of it out in the street Friday to scrape the driveway some and get in some last minute wood. I’m sure the neighborhood was pleased, but you gotta do what you gotta do, right?
> 
> Then we got all the really expensive stuff that fits back inside and nice and toasty/ready for battle. It’s actually pretty smooth like this, I can just back out the door, put the hitch on if I wanna get the chipper, or grab the bucket and deal with snow. About as good as I can make it work for now. Next year that car goes and my second chipper will be back inside too. But yeah, no more stuff for me lol.
> View attachment 962266
> 
> View attachment 962265
> 
> View attachment 962267
> View attachment 962268
> View attachment 962269


except for a mini skid….


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> except for a mini skid….



Oh Yeah, I forgot about those. I have actually been thinking I may be forced to do either a mini or a mini-giant later this year. Not sure which yet (if I did).

It seems to me a regular mini with a nice grapple would probably be the most logical machine for a second crew. Something a ground guy could just hop on and off. Lifting height really isn’t an issue since we have the log truck, so really just need to forward. On the other hand that mini-giant does look like it’s gotta be sweet on lawns…. not sure how well that would fit into the way we do things, but it’s something to consider. Be interesting to hear any input from you guys?


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Doing snow removal around my own yard is enough of a job for me. Had most of it out in the street Friday to scrape the driveway some and get in some last minute wood. I’m sure the neighborhood was pleased, but you gotta do what you gotta do, right?
> 
> Then we got all the really expensive stuff that fits back inside and nice and toasty/ready for battle. It’s actually pretty smooth like this, I can just back out the door, put the hitch on if I wanna get the chipper, or grab the bucket and deal with snow. About as good as I can make it work for now. Next year that car goes and my second chipper will be back inside too. But yeah, no more stuff for me lol.
> View attachment 962266
> 
> View attachment 962265
> 
> View attachment 962267
> View attachment 962268
> View attachment 962269


dont loose that chair!


----------



## tree MDS

dbl612 said:


> dont loose that chair!



Napping station. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

So no advice on a mini for the MDS? Lol. I thought you guys would be all over this!!??


----------



## tree MDS

Sk 3000? Too big?
What about the Vermeer? I always found them interesting, even back in the dark ages when I was just a kid. They look nice.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> Sk 3000? Too big?
> What about the Vermeer? I always found them interesting, even back in the dark ages when I was just a kid. They look nice.


Just don't buy a toro! Lol seriously tho by far the worst option. We ran a sk1050 this year and it has its place but def struggles a bit on big wood, forks help alot vs grapple on biggest stuff. We had a root grapple and it has its place but I feel you can do a lot more with the dangle. Since you are used to the giant id say sk1550 as a minimum but there is a major backorder as far as I know. Don't really have anything to say about the sk3000 but its def not "mini" 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Just don't buy a toro! Lol seriously tho by far the worst option. We ran a sk1050 this year and it has its place but def struggles a bit on big wood, forks help alot vs grapple on biggest stuff. We had a root grapple and it has its place but I feel you can do a lot more with the dangle. Since you are used to the giant id say sk1550 as a minimum but there is a major backorder as far as I know. Don't really have anything to say about the sk3000 but its def not "mini"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Lol. That might be what attracts me to the 3000. What is that prime fighting weight Vermeer everybody seems to be running, though? I think Rabidk has something like I’m thinking?


----------



## tree MDS

I just don’t have a lot of time to be ****ing around. If I need a supporting machine at this point, I need it. As much info asap would be ideal.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I wish I had the perfect answer. My first lift came with its own flimsy (21’? would have to measure to be sure) full tilt deck trailer. Too narrow and light to tow anything other than the lift with, but I guess you can tow my lift with something like a 3/4 ton pickup and skirt under the cdl a thing if you needed to. Supposedly. I still use that. Generally it’s okay for what it does. That’s an Appalachian.
> 
> I’m currently waiting for a 24’ heavier duty full tilt (powered) from the same people (this is still an equipment trailer, not a deck over). From my experience with my 20’ cam with the stationary front (4’ or so) and what I hear, the split deck just puts too steep an angle on the machine. I have done it on my cam but it’s a little sketchy (depending on the incline of the road too). That’s why they recommend the full tilt longer trailers, not as steep an angle.
> 
> So I rolled the dice and am waiting on the new trailer. Fingers crossed it works out nice. Idea is to be able to drop off a lift, then come back, get a different machine, etc.
> 
> Anyway, hope my ramblings gave you at least some help. Yep, that’s about all I know about lift trailers.
> 
> Oh, and congrats on the new machine, no looking back once you get one!!


Alright! Thanks for the advice. You basically answered all questions and them some. Thank you for adding the pictures aswell. It means a lot. 

Definitely excited for the lift. Climbing everyday is doable but not sustainable. I'm turning 32 this April and Happy to be in great health with no daily aches and pains yet. I once heard implementing a lift turned tree work from a job into a career. Looking forward to the added productivity/safety for this upcoming season.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I just don’t have a lot of time to be ****ing around. If I need a supporting machine at this point, I need it. As much info asap would be ideal.


I would start by calling around to see if there is anything in stock or what order times are

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Alright! Thanks for the advice. You basically answered all questions and them some. Thank you for adding the pictures aswell. It means a lot.
> 
> Definitely excited for the lift. Climbing everyday is doable but not sustainable. I'm turning 32 this April and Happy to be in great health with no daily aches and pains yet. I once heard implementing a lift turned tree work from a job into a career. Looking forward to the added productivity/safety for this upcoming season.



You’re pretty much right on with the integrating a lift turning a job into a career. I think of it as a tea sipping affair followed by some blinding kicking of the tree job ass. It takes a while to calm down and realize what you’re now capable of as compared to before. Definitely a different pace. But safer and more profitable/productive ultimately. You won’t regret it.


----------



## tree MDS

Lift just kills everything. Sometimes we don’t get set up with all the equipment till 12:00, but then it’s game on. Like I said, different pace. Tea sipping followed by ass kicking. Lol


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Oh Yeah, I forgot about those. I have actually been thinking I may be forced to do either a mini or a mini-giant later this year. Not sure which yet (if I did).
> 
> It seems to me a regular mini with a nice grapple would probably be the most logical machine for a second crew. Something a ground guy could just hop on and off. Lifting height really isn’t an issue since we have the log truck, so really just need to forward. On the other hand that mini-giant does look like it’s gotta be sweet on lawns…. not sure how well that would fit into the way we do things, but it’s something to consider. Be interesting to hear any input from you guys?


Been running a giant 254t for 3 years and over 1,000hrs. In my opinion it is the ultimate residential tree machine. You can leave the plywood at home. It is unbelievable how easy on the grass it is. A buddy of mine has a ctx 100 and I would say with the right operator the 254t can run circles around it. It excels at feeding the chipper and overloading dump trailors with trunkwood

If you do get the giant 254t make sure you get the 13" turftires foam filled, weight kit and bmg grapple with rotator. Any questions please let me know.


----------



## since16

tree MDS said:


> Lift just kills everything. Sometimes we don’t get set up with all the equipment till 12:00, but then it’s game on. Like I said, different pace. Tea sipping followed by ass kicking. Lol


You need a tilt deck low boy to haul all that in 1 trip. Really not that expensive when your comparing it to multiple nice trailers trucks drivers and time.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> Oh Yeah, I forgot about those. I have actually been thinking I may be forced to do either a mini or a mini-giant later this year. Not sure which yet (if I did).
> 
> It seems to me a regular mini with a nice grapple would probably be the most logical machine for a second crew. Something a ground guy could just hop on and off. Lifting height really isn’t an issue since we have the log truck, so really just need to forward. On the other hand that mini-giant does look like it’s gotta be sweet on lawns…. not sure how well that would fit into the way we do things, but it’s something to consider. Be interesting to hear any input from you





tree MDS said:


> Oh Yeah, I forgot about those. I have actually been thinking I may be forced to do either a mini or a mini-giant later this year. Not sure which yet (if I did).
> 
> It seems to me a regular mini with a nice grapple would probably be the most logical machine for a second crew. Something a ground guy could just hop on and off. Lifting height really isn’t an issue since we have the log truck, so really just need to forward. On the other hand that mini-giant does look like it’s gotta be sweet on lawns…. not sure how well that would fit into the way we do things, but it’s something to consider. Be interesting to hear any input from you guys?


The only advantage of a mini wheel loader is that they have less important on lawns. But I don’t think a tracked mini is


tree MDS said:


> Oh Yeah, I forgot about those. I have actually been thinking I may be forced to do either a mini or a mini-giant later this year. Not sure which yet (if I did).
> 
> It seems to me a regular mini with a nice grapple would probably be the most logical machine for a second crew. Something a ground guy could just hop on and off. Lifting height really isn’t an issue since we have the log truck, so really just need to forward. On the other hand that mini-giant does look like it’s gotta be sweet on lawns…. not sure how well that would fit into the way we do things, but it’s something to consider. Be interesting to hear any input from you guys?


Ditchwitch sk1550. I could go on and on, but trust me this is the mini skid you want. Definitely over a wheeled mini. It’s an absolute tank. Compact, nimble , goes anywhere and has a light footprint. If I had a highlight reel of mine you would order one tomorrow.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Alright! Thanks for the advice. You basically answered all questions and them some. Thank you for adding the pictures aswell. It means a lot.
> 
> Definitely excited for the lift. Climbing everyday is doable but not sustainable. I'm turning 32 this April and Happy to be in great health with no daily aches and pains yet. I once heard implementing a lift turned tree work from a job into a career. Looking forward to the added productivity/safety for this upcoming season.



I just turned 49 last month and what you’ve heard is definitely correct. I feel as productive, if not more so than when I was 25 with these machines. That’s no lie, just honest truth. Probably safer too. I still climb as needed, but these machines pretty much eliminate that.


----------



## Helmstein

Helmstein said:


> Been running a giant 254t for 3 years and over 1,000hrs. In my opinion it is the ultimate residential tree machine. You can leave the plywood at home. It is unbelievable how easy on the grass it is. A buddy of mine has a ctx 100 and I would say with the right operator the 254t can run circles around it. It excels at feeding the chipper and overloading dump trailors with trunkwood
> 
> If you do get the giant 254t make sure you get the 13" turftires foam filled, weight kit and bmg grapple with rotator. Any questions please let me know.


Some action shots of wood staged with the giant and a log that was around 3500lbs if you can lift one end you can move it with the arbor trolly. Definitely a capable machine


----------



## bck

The sk3000 is a real nice machine. But too big and not really a mini. You would be limited with access. The 1550 is under 48 inches. Going straight doesn’t really do any damage on lawns. If you have to turn then lay down a piece of plywood , it can spin 180 degrees on a single sheet. Anyways, it’s really not a big deal to lay plywood down if need be. You only have to put down a single row. 
The 1550 is a tank. It’ll go through snow and mud no problem. Doesn’t really matter how much either. It will go places a wheeled mini simply can’t. It’s extremely stable and being able to hop on and off the machine is huge. I’m constantly hoping on and off the machine all day and I couldn’t imagine being in a cab. The only advantage of a wheel mini is being able to turn on lawns. The 1550 has a 44 hp turbo diesel. The giant 254 has a 25hp kubota… the 1550 isa total animal. It’ll lift a ton also (2000 pounds)


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> Some action shots of wood staged with the giant and a log that was around 3500lbs if you can lift one end you can move it with the arbor trolly. Definitely a capable machin





tree MDS said:


> Sk 3000? Too big?
> What about the Vermeer? I always found them interesting, even back in the dark ages when I was just a kid. They look nice.


Ditchwitch sk1550


----------



## Jester3775

I purchased a Giant 254T maybe 2 years ago and I would say for me anyway total game changer ! I freaking love that thing. I went with the dual tire set up and foam filled the inners. Like in Helmstein's pictures I took my drivers side "door" off for quicker access. Does not lift as much as my skid steer but it leaves literally no tracks and you can jump in and out so much faster. I have seen pictures of a Ditch Witch Zahn that was the only articulating machine I have ever seen that you stand on the back like a mini. If I ever came across one I would probably purchase that too !


----------



## Helmstein

bck said:


> The sk3000 is a real nice machine. But too big and not really a mini. You would be limited with access. The 1550 is under 48 inches. Going straight doesn’t really do any damage on lawns. If you have to turn then lay down a piece of plywood , it can spin 180 degrees on a single sheet. Anyways, it’s really not a big deal to lay plywood down if need be. You only have to put down a single row.
> The 1550 is a tank. It’ll go through snow and mud no problem. Doesn’t really matter how much either. It will go places a wheeled mini simply can’t. It’s extremely stable and being able to hop on and off the machine is huge. I’m constantly hoping on and off the machine all day and I couldn’t imagine being in a cab. The only advantage of a wheel mini is being able to turn on lawns. The 1550 has a 44 hp turbo diesel. The giant 254 has a 25hp kubota… the 1550 isa total animal. It’ll lift a ton also (2000 pounds)


I would definitely agree the sk1550 at being more capable. If you want brute strength that skids its definitely a good choice. For us we pretty much work residential on nice lawns. driving the articulating wheel loader works best for us. As for snow operations. You would have to change to duel tires with chains on the outer wheel for it to excel. Also the giant is not great in the woods. If you don't flush cut all stumps it's can be frustrating. Also sitting does have its advantages/disadvantages. The giant is quick easy on/easy off but the sk1550 definitely has it beat in certain areas. If you need a residential tree care machine nothing is better in my opinion. I'm a fan on the 25hp motor no emmisions and never needed more power. You have a gas pedal"right side" and creep pedal"left side". you will be able to climb any hill granted you have traction. 

The biggest advantage of the 254t is the teli function. You don't know how useful it is until you have one. Virtually never get stuck again. In 1000hrs we only had to assist it twice with recovery due to mud"last year was a wet one" keep in mind it only runs turf tires. 

There is no perfect machine. Depending on your work, that will decide what machine works best. The giant 254t definitely hangs with the big boys!


----------



## Helmstein

Jester3775 said:


> I purchased a Giant 254T maybe 2 years ago and I would say for me anyway total game changer ! I freaking love that thing. I went with the dual tire set up and foam filled the inners. Like in Helmstein's pictures I took my drivers side "door" off for quicker access. Does not lift as much as my skid steer but it leaves literally no tracks and you can jump in and out so much faster. I have seen pictures of a Ditch Witch Zahn that was the only articulating machine I have ever seen that you stand on the back like a mini. If I ever came across one I would probably purchase that too !


Purple mattress makes a seat cusion that I highly recommend for the Giant seat. I've looked into a suspension seat but I don't think there is enough clearance under the rope.

Pro tip.
This is what we use

https://purple.com/seat-cushions/car


----------



## alanbaker

Fixing hole in the roof, ice brought down one too many white pine branches. Fix should be good till spring, when singles can be replaced.


----------



## BrettS

Rebuilt a Husky 272 and rebuilding a Stihl 026.


----------



## tree MDS

Okay, so I guess maybe a Denali HD, mini giant, and a dump trailer. Lol. Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> Been running a giant 254t for 3 years and over 1,000hrs. In my opinion it is the ultimate residential tree machine. You can leave the plywood at home. It is unbelievable how easy on the grass it is. A buddy of mine has a ctx 100 and I would say with the right operator the 254t can run circles around it. It excels at feeding the chipper and overloading dump trailors with trunkwood
> 
> If you do get the giant 254t make sure you get the 13" turftires foam filled, weight kit and bmg grapple with rotator. Any questions please let me know.



Not to be a downer, but I can't help but think you're not going to be leaving the plywood at home when you get that new lift. Even though your lift is considerably lighter than mine, I'm sure the tracks will still tear up lawns (i'm sure you know this, but just pointing it out). That's why I've never been too concerned about my giant being so heavy. I think the whole turf friendly thing would be huge if I were still climbing everything like back in the day, and based on that I can understand why some companies love that 254. I'm sure it's indispensable for a climbing operation, but if you have to plywood the lift in anyway, what's the point really, unless you're running a climbing crew (just thinking out loud here)? And after a few years running a 90' lift, climbing just seems kind of barbaric to me. Not that it's not still fun and doesn't have it's place, but just saying. 

I probably wouldn't even be looking into smaller machines if they still made my giant v6004 tele. I looked into giant's replacement the G3500 tele a little, but on paper it's base weight is 1762 lbs. lighter (10,472 vs 8,710 lbs.). That and the tier 4 deal (now that they're made in the states) is the deal breaker for me. The next size up really does seem like it would be too big... especially with the pollution garbage making the ass end bigger yet. And even if I went with the biggest Avant they make it would still be a step down from my current unit (at least the way it looks on paper). That's why I'm looking into smaller machines. I just can't see spending the kind of money a bigger one costs and getting less machine than I currently have. That and it would be nice to have something a little simpler and more cost effective for the imaginary second crew I'm building in my head lol.


----------



## bck

Helmstein said:


> I would definitely agree the sk1550 at being more capable. If you want brute strength that skids its definitely a good choice. For us we pretty much work residential on nice lawns. driving the articulating wheel loader works best for us. As for snow operations. You would have to change to duel tires with chains on the outer wheel for it to excel. Also the giant is not great in the woods. If you don't flush cut all stumps it's can be frustrating. Also sitting does have its advantages/disadvantages. The giant is quick easy on/easy off but the sk1550 definitely has it beat in certain areas. If you need a residential tree care machine nothing is better in my opinion. I'm a fan on the 25hp motor no emmisions and never needed more power. You have a gas pedal"right side" and creep pedal"left side". you will be able to climb any hill granted you have traction.
> 
> The biggest advantage of the 254t is the teli function. You don't know how useful it is until you have one. Virtually never get stuck again. In 1000hrs we only had to assist it twice with recovery due to mud"last year was a wet one" keep in mind it only runs turf tires.
> 
> There is no perfect machine. Depending on your work, that will decide what machine works best. The giant 254t definitely hangs with the big boys!





Helmstein said:


> I would definitely agree the sk1550 at being more capable. If you want brute strength that skids its definitely a good choice. For us we pretty much work residential on nice lawns. driving the articulating wheel loader works best for us. As for snow operations. You would have to change to duel tires with chains on the outer wheel for it to excel. Also the giant is not great in the woods. If you don't flush cut all stumps it's can be frustrating. Also sitting does have its advantages/disadvantages. The giant is quick easy on/easy off but the sk1550 definitely has it beat in certain areas. If you need a residential tree care machine nothing is better in my opinion. I'm a fan on the 25hp motor no emmisions and never needed more power. You have a gas pedal"right side" and creep pedal"left side". you will be able to climb any hill granted you have traction.
> 
> The biggest advantage of the 254t is the teli function. You don't know how useful it is until you have one. Virtually never get stuck again. In 1000hrs we only had to assist it twice with recovery due to mud"last year was a wet one" keep in mind it only runs turf tires.
> 
> There is no perfect machine. Depending on your work, that will decide what machine works best. The giant 254t definitely hangs with the big
> 
> 
> Helmstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely agree the sk1550 at being more capable. If you want brute strength that skids its definitely a good choice. For us we pretty much work residential on nice lawns. driving the articulating wheel loader works best for us. As for snow operations. You would have to change to duel tires with chains on the outer wheel for it to excel. Also the giant is not great in the woods. If you don't flush cut all stumps it's can be frustrating. Also sitting does have its advantages/disadvantages. The giant is quick easy on/easy off but the sk1550 definitely has it beat in certain areas. If you need a residential tree care machine nothing is better in my opinion. I'm a fan on the 25hp motor no emmisions and never needed more power. You have a gas pedal"right side" and creep pedal"left side". you will be able to climb any hill granted you have traction.
> 
> The biggest advantage of the 254t is the teli function. You don't know how useful it is until you have one. Virtually never get stuck again. In 1000hrs we only had to assist it twice with recovery due to mud"last year was a wet one" keep in mind it only runs turf tires.
> 
> There is no perfect machine. Depending on your work, that will decide what machine works best. The giant 254t definitely hangs with the big boys!
> 
> 
> 
> They do have an advantage going over lawns. But over the course of the year, in my opinion, the versatility of having tracks out weighs the benefits of driving over lawns. I don’t think twice about taking the mini s
Click to expand...




tree MDS said:


> Not to be a downer, but I can't help but think you're not going to be leaving the plywood at home when you get that new lift. Even though your lift is considerably lighter than mine, I'm sure the tracks will still tear up lawns (i'm sure you know this, but just pointing it out). That's why I've never been too concerned about my giant being so heavy. I think the whole turf friendly thing would be huge if I were still climbing everything like back in the day, and based on that I can understand why some companies love that 254. I'm sure it's indispensable for a climbing operation, but if you have to plywood the lift in anyway, what's the point really, unless you're running a climbing crew (just thinking out loud here)? And after a few years running a 90' lift, climbing just seems kind of barbaric to me. Not that it's not still fun and doesn't have it's place, but just saying.
> 
> I probably wouldn't even be looking into smaller machines if they still made my giant v6004 tele. I looked into giant's replacement the G3500 tele a little, but on paper it's base weight is 1762 lbs. lighter (10,472 vs 8,710 lbs.). That and the tier 4 deal (now that they're made in the states) is the deal breaker for me. The next size up really does seem like it would be too big... especially with the pollution garbage making the ass end bigger yet. And even if I went with the biggest Avant they make it would still be a step down from my current unit (at least the way it looks on paper). That's why I'm looking into smaller machines. I just can't see spending the kind of money a bigger one costs and getting less machine than I currently have. That and it would be nice to have something a little simpler and more cost effective for the imaginary second crew I'm building in my head lol.


MDS, the 1550 is a game changer. It’s a tank that goes everywhere. The only problem is that you have to order one and the machine alone is going to be over $50k.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> MDS, the 1550 is a game changer. It’s a tank that goes everywhere. The only problem is that you have to order one and the machine alone is going to be over $50k.



I'm not buying anything anytime soon anyway. I'm really just occupying my mind/researching the idea. What grapple are you running on yours? Pics?


----------



## bck

bck said:


> MDS, the 1550 is a game changer. It’s a tank that goes everywhere. The only problem is that you have to order one and the machine alone is going to be over $





tree MDS said:


> I'm not buying anything anytime soon anyway. I'm really just occupying my mind/researching the idea. What grapple are you running on yours? Pics?


Branch manager. No hydraulic swivel. I’ve had the same one for 9 years. 1st one I ordered with my first mini. Sk755, solid machine just too small. Branch manager can over-night any part you need also.


----------



## tree MDS

bck said:


> The sk3000 is a real nice machine. But too big and not really a mini. You would be limited with access. The 1550 is under 48 inches. Going straight doesn’t really do any damage on lawns. If you have to turn then lay down a piece of plywood , it can spin 180 degrees on a single sheet. Anyways, it’s really not a big deal to lay plywood down if need be. You only have to put down a single row.
> The 1550 is a tank. It’ll go through snow and mud no problem. Doesn’t really matter how much either. It will go places a wheeled mini simply can’t. It’s extremely stable and being able to hop on and off the machine is huge. I’m constantly hoping on and off the machine all day and I couldn’t imagine being in a cab. The only advantage of a wheel mini is being able to turn on lawns. The 1550 has a 44 hp turbo diesel. The giant 254 has a 25hp kubota… the 1550 isa total animal. It’ll lift a ton also (2000 pounds)



You do have to realize that that extra hp is mostly needed due to the way the track machines fight themselves when turning, and probably has nothing to do with lifting…. maybe if you were harrowing fields or something lol. Just saying.

Big fan of Yanmar engines though! I’m on my second Yanmar powered JD tractor. First one was the best, second is pollution controlled up and a bit of a disappointment, but still a good engine at its core I’m sure. Both were in that same 44hp class.


----------



## dbl612

tree MDS said:


> Sk 3000? Too big?
> What about the Vermeer? I always found them interesting, even back in the dark ages when I was just a kid. They look nice.


if you buy a vermeer, setup something with the dealer for unlimited pickup and delivery..it will spend most of its life in their shop. POS.


----------



## bck

tree MDS said:


> You do have to realize that that extra hp is mostly needed due to the way the track machines fight themselves when turning, and probably has nothing to do with lifting…. maybe if you were harrowing fields or something lol. Just saying.
> 
> Big fan of Yanmar engines though! I’m on my second Yanmar powered JD tractor. First one was the best, second is pollution controlled up and a bit of a disappointment, but still a good engine at its core I’m sure. Both were in that same 44hp class.





tree MDS said:


> You do have to realize that that extra hp is mostly needed due to the way the track machines fight themselves when turning, and probably has nothing to do with lifting…. maybe if you were harrowing fields or something lol. Just saying.
> 
> Big fan of Yanmar engines though! I’m on my second Yanmar powered JD tractor. First one was the best, second is pollution controlled up and a bit of a disappointment, but still a good engine at its core I’m sure. Both were in that same 44hp class.


Yes, I got that. But when you are dragging big limbs and trees and feeding the chipper, turning and lifting and crusin’ you need the extra hp. That’s what I’m saying.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> Not to be a downer, but I can't help but think you're not going to be leaving the plywood at home when you get that new lift. Even though your lift is considerably lighter than mine, I'm sure the tracks will still tear up lawns (i'm sure you know this, but just pointing it out). That's why I've never been too concerned about my giant being so heavy. I think the whole turf friendly thing would be huge if I were still climbing everything like back in the day, and based on that I can understand why some companies love that 254. I'm sure it's indispensable for a climbing operation, but if you have to plywood the lift in anyway, what's the point really, unless you're running a climbing crew (just thinking out loud here)? And after a few years running a 90' lift, climbing just seems kind of barbaric to me. Not that it's not still fun and doesn't have it's place, but just saying.
> 
> I probably wouldn't even be looking into smaller machines if they still made my giant v6004 tele. I looked into giant's replacement the G3500 tele a little, but on paper it's base weight is 1762 lbs. lighter (10,472 vs 8,710 lbs.). That and the tier 4 deal (now that they're made in the states) is the deal breaker for me. The next size up really does seem like it would be too big... especially with the pollution garbage making the ass end bigger yet. And even if I went with the biggest Avant they make it would still be a step down from my current unit (at least the way it looks on paper). That's why I'm looking into smaller machines. I just can't see spending the kind of money a bigger one costs and getting less machine than I currently have. That and it would be nice to have something a little simpler and more cost effective for the imaginary second crew I'm building in my head lol.


You literally summed up our operation to a T. We are a climbing based company with me climbing and my brother working the ground. Befor 2021 we never had to use plywood. In preparation for the lift and how wet last year was we purchased 18 clear arbor mats from ricks equipment in PA."don't know if I would ever buy Equipment from him" Delivered they were $280 per mat"best deal I could find" the handles are a nice feature. We are ready for the lift. I decided to go with arbor mats because we blew through so many sheets of plywood last year because of the wet. Any reason you still run plywood with how often you mat in? They are definitely heavier "80lbs" but not absorbing water is a big plus

If you are going to run a second crew with a green operator that's never used your giant you might consider a mini skid steer. The learning curve is definitely high with the articulating teli mini wheel loader. I swear by the rotator function, your missing out on a ton of capabilities without one. That 860i avant looks like a slick unit



We had to mat in over the septic field for the big pine on the right. 

We had 3 inches of snow mid job in December and there goes the nice plywood we had. 

A local tree company had this mat holder made looking to make sowing similar that holds up to 10 sheets. Thoughts?


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> You do have to realize that that extra hp is mostly needed due to the way the track machines fight themselves when turning, and probably has nothing to do with lifting…. maybe if you were harrowing fields or something lol. Just saying.
> 
> Big fan of Yanmar engines though! I’m on my second Yanmar powered JD tractor. First one was the best, second is pollution controlled up and a bit of a disappointment, but still a good engine at its core I’m sure. Both were in that same 44hp class.





tree MDS said:


> I just turned 49 last month and what you’ve heard is definitely correct. I feel as productive, if not more so than when I was 25 with these machines. That’s no lie, just honest truth. Probably safer too. I still climb as needed, but these machines pretty much eliminate that.


We pretty much kept climbing until we couldn't anymore due to increased work load. Climbing is just to inefficient when you have a 2-3 month backlog. It was either hire another guy "3 in total" or buy the lift. We went with the lift and stayed with the two man crew.


----------



## mikewhite85

Started a 60 tree job yesterday. Should be there though Thursday



Oh and speaking of mini skids you can see mine peaking into the shot bottom right! It's a Thomas dt35. Not sure if they even make them anymore but it's been a great machine for us!


----------



## epicklein22

Tree MDS, 

Sk1550 is absolute beast, but for your operation and how you use plywood, a small articulating wheel loader would work great. The mini skid is definitely better at going through soft ground, tough terrain, mud; but it seems you avoid those kind of situations for the most part. I’d like to pick up a mini articulating loader in a year or two to pair with my mini skid and full size skid, then I’d have all bases covered.


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> Tree MDS,
> 
> Sk1550 is absolute beast, but for your operation and how you use plywood, a small articulating wheel loader would work great. The mini skid is definitely better at going through soft ground, tough terrain, mud; but it seems you avoid those kind of situations for the most part. I’d like to pick up a mini articulating loader in a year or two to pair with my mini skid and full size skid, then I’d have all bases covered.



Yeah, I have to agree, the mini giant would be my choice. I kinda like the 1550 more (just cuz it’s different to me and cool), but the giant makes more sense for too many reasons to be overlooked (even though it’s a little funny looking).


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> Started a 60 tree job yesterday


That looks like a fun job


----------



## tree MDS

Had my new lift out for the first time. Flew nice. That and my Mega-Giant kicked it as usual. Lol. Was a good day.I love these machines!!


----------



## nitro1253

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, I have to agree, the mini giant would be my choice. I kinda like the 1550 more (just cuz it’s different to me and cool), but the giant makes more sense for too many reasons to be overlooked (even though it’s a little funny looking).


Look into the sk900. Lighter and more compact than the 1550 You already have the bigger machines for bigger jobs. Smaller machine that will forward brush to a chipper all day long


----------



## Rabid K9

Good to see much discussion about various loaders.

Have plenty to say, but not much time. Huge fan of the Vermeer compact track skids, Ditchwitch being the other comparable manufacturer for these machines, all the other being much lesser duty for various reasons. The Vermeers punch well above their weight class.

One of my guy rolled the Vermeer 925tx on Tuesday pulling hung up tree out on a slope. Operator error. Watched the whole event unfold from up in large tree on other side of house. Almost told him to leave it before it happened, but didn't want to be 'over controlling'. Got down & had machine upright with crane in 15 minutes, but still spent day clearing cylinders & injectors on site yesterday. Lost an injector seat in process, can't source part easily, machine out action, increasing rage!!


----------



## no tree to big

Wonder where ole treevet is? I think I found the grapple he's been looking for...






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabid K9

no tree to big said:


> Wonder where ole treevet is? I think I found the grapple he's been looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I had a similar rock grapple custom built (from a Terex 50) for my Vermeer, for clearing firebreaks, APZ's etc.

Has been great, but the grapple part just not robust enough, bent in all sorts of directions.


----------



## mikewhite85

I drove by this excellent feat of engineering today. If you look closely it says "Redneck Customs"!!


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> I drove by this excellent feat of engineering today. If you look closely it says "Redneck Customs"!!
> View attachment 963607



That thing looks like pure terror.


----------



## tree MDS

The Trivet potty lift lmao just needs the high end orange.


----------



## Haplo

I want to know if treevet won his $25,200 bid for one tree


----------



## Rabid K9

Haplo said:


> I want to know if treevet won his $25,200 bid for one tree



He did. It was finished before midday, in his sneakers & jeans with just one guy on the ground, hail mary single block negative rigging & a bit of help from the crane that looks like a WWI battlefield implement.

And the owner tipped him two bars of gold bullion....


----------



## Rabid K9

mikewhite85 said:


> I drove by this excellent feat of engineering today. If you look closely it says "Redneck Customs"!!
> View attachment 963607



Surely that thing would tow like a wet sock on a single axle?


----------



## Haplo

The customer dropped about 20 trees all crossed over each other and then decided cleanup was too much for him. We brought this guy in with his forestry cutter and mulched it up. We yarded the logs up the hill out of his way with the chipper winch through a pulley. Then at the end of the day we fell the yarder

View attachment 20220210_093932_001.mp4
View attachment 20220210_094105.mp4


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> You literally summed up our operation to a T. We are a climbing based company with me climbing and my brother working the ground. Befor 2021 we never had to use plywood. In preparation for the lift and how wet last year was we purchased 18 clear arbor mats from ricks equipment in PA."don't know if I would ever buy Equipment from him" Delivered they were $280 per mat"best deal I could find" the handles are a nice feature. We are ready for the lift. I decided to go with arbor mats because we blew through so many sheets of plywood last year because of the wet. Any reason you still run plywood with how often you mat in? They are definitely heavier "80lbs" but not absorbing water is a big plus
> 
> If you are going to run a second crew with a green operator that's never used your giant you might consider a mini skid steer. The learning curve is definitely high with the articulating teli mini wheel loader. I swear by the rotator function, your missing out on a ton of capabilities without one. That 860i avant looks like a slick unit
> 
> 
> 
> We had to mat in over the septic field for the big pine on the right.
> 
> We had 3 inches of snow mid job in December and there goes the nice plywood we had.
> 
> A local tree company had this mat holder made looking to make sowing similar that holds up to 10 sheets. Thoughts?



So were you able to lift those 18 mats with the forks? That's what, 1,440 lbs?


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> So were you able to lift those 18 mats with the forks? That's what, 1,440 lbs?


Yes I was able to move them with pallet forks. In total I purchased 28 and split them with a friend. He got 12 and I got 18. The little giant would not lift all 28 but moved my 18 around no problem.

I want to figure out a way to make mat tongs that slip on to my bmg grapple. They would attach similar to how the claim shells attach but would allow for the mats to be moved individually or all at once. *a crude drawing to give some idea of what I am thinking. We usually leave the forks at the yard and the mats go in the back of our 3/4 ton pickup. Pain to switch between the forks and grapple due to hydro pressure having to Crack a line with a wrench*


----------



## Helmstein

mikewhite85 said:


> I drove by this excellent feat of engineering today. If you look closely it says "Redneck Customs"!!
> View attachment 963607


Only in Ny State. The hell with the easy lift I'm getting one of those.


----------



## Jester3775

Helmstein said:


> Yes I was able to move them with pallet forks. In total I purchased 28 and split them with a friend. He got 12 and I got 18. The little giant would not lift all 28 but moved my 18 around no problem.
> 
> I want to figure out a way to make mat tongs that slip on to my bmg grapple. They would attach similar to how the claim shells attach but would allow for the mats to be moved individually or all at once. *a crude drawing to give some idea of what I am thinking. We usually leave the forks at the yard and the mats go in the back of our 3/4 ton pickup. Pain to switch between the forks and grapple due to hydro pressure having to Crack a line with a wrench*


 Hydro pressure, I know exactly what you are talking about and I know exactly what you need. I remember double thinking switching attachments because of dealing with that most of the time which effectively ruined a huge benefit of these machines. I even had it looked at once because it seems like properly cycling with engine off should relieve pressure but alas...
Contact Dave Nordgaard at Branch Manager and he'll set you up. I am so thankful I spent the money. I don't even have to shut machine off to switch ! Quite a cluster of adaptors but whenever I have to replace the hydraulic lines I will get rid of some. Funny I just realized in the pictures I still have my wrench on the machine for cracking lines before I got this "magic" thing !?


----------



## tree MDS

What do you guys think of this (just window shopping)? Did I miss anything?

That’s the branch manager T1010 with power rotation.

I do think I want that lever thing in jesters pic added if I did it.


----------



## Helmstein

Ya jester I think I will look into that. I have seen that but never thought about it to seriously. 


Jester3775 said:


> Hydro pressure, I know exactly what you are talking about and I know exactly what you need. I remember double thinking switching attachments because of dealing with that most of the time which effectively ruined a huge benefit of these machines. I even had it looked at once because it seems like properly cycling with engine off should relieve pressure but alas...
> Contact Dave Nordgaard at Branch Manager and he'll set you up. I am so thankful I spent the money. I don't even have to shut machine off to switch ! Quite a cluster of adaptors but whenever I have to replace the hydraulic lines I will get rid of some. Funny I just realized in the pictures I still have my wrench on the machine for cracking lines before I got this "magic" thing !?
> 
> View attachment 963886
> View attachment 963887
> View attachment 963888
> View attachment 963889


Ya jester I think I will look into that. I have seen that but never thought about it to seriously. Thanks.


----------



## Helmstein

Jester3775 said:


> Hydro pressure, I know exactly what you are talking about and I know exactly what you need. I remember double thinking switching attachments because of dealing with that most of the time which effectively ruined a huge benefit of these machines. I even had it looked at once because it seems like properly cycling with engine off should relieve pressure but alas...
> Contact Dave Nordgaard at Branch Manager and he'll set you up. I am so thankful I spent the money. I don't even have to shut machine off to switch ! Quite a cluster of adaptors but whenever I have to replace the hydraulic lines I will get rid of some. Funny I just realized in the pictures I still have my wrench on the machine for cracking lines before I got this "magic" thing !?
> 
> View attachment 963886
> View attachment 963887
> View attachment 963888
> View attachment 963889


I like how you attached the wrench to your Hydro lines. I'll get a picture of where we keep a spare scrench today! Do you have the chains for the outer wheels that Dave sells? Do you know about the kobota oil filter that replaces the spendy giant branded ones?


----------



## Jester3775

Helmstein said:


> I like how you attached the wrench to your Hydro lines. I'll get a picture of where we keep a spare scrench today! Do you have the chains for the outer wheels that Dave sells? Do you know about the kobota oil filter that replaces the spendy giant branded ones?


I did not know about the chains, pictures ? Would love you to share Kubota filter info as I never heard of that either !


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> What do you guys think of this (just window shopping)? Did I miss anything?
> 
> That’s the branch manager T1010 with power rotation.
> 
> I do think I want that lever thing in jesters pic added if I did it.
> View attachment 963913


I was talked out of rotating grapple. Reasonings: #1 Extra weight of rotator takes away from lifting capacity. #2 Was told the extra operation of manipulating the rotator supposedly took more time than it saved. For whatever it's worth the grapple I have (Branch Manager original) hangs off center so that you can have lower side push against log and other side somewhat easily rotates to the pick up position. Don't know from actual experience how they would compare though... If you do get rotator I would appreciate you sharing your experience. One good example I could give is when I am dragging branches to chipper I can turn the machine as I get close and actually place butt end right in chipper, rotates itself as I turn and I feel like a rotator would be much harder to manipulate. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> I was talked out of rotating grapple. Reasonings: #1 Extra weight of rotator takes away from lifting capacity. #2 Was told the extra operation of manipulating the rotator supposedly took more time than it saved. For whatever it's worth the grapple I have (Branch Manager original) hangs off center so that you can have lower side push against log and other side somewhat easily rotates to the pick up position. Don't know from actual experience how they would compare though... If you do get rotator I would appreciate you sharing your experience. One good example I could give is when I am dragging branches to chipper I can turn the machine as I get close and actually place butt end right in chipper, rotates itself as I turn and I feel like a rotator would be much harder to manipulate. Just my 2 cents...



I think they all have that capability. Just the powered ones have to move the fluid as you turn and let it "free-spin" (for lack of a better term. I know my big grapple free-spins, it just takes a bit of effort to do it by hand. I'm thinking a smaller one would spin fine with a little weight hanging on it.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> I think they all have that capability. Just the powered ones have to move the fluid as you turn and let it "free-spin" (for lack of a better term. I know my big grapple free-spins, it just takes a bit of effort to do it by hand. I'm thinking a smaller one would spin fine with a little weight hanging on it.


Interesting, I did not realize the powered ones have a "neutral" position where fluid could be freely moving. I wonder how they do that ? Hydraulics hold many secrets it seems... If I had a bigger unit like yours I would want the rotator, interested in seeing how it works for Helmstein if that's the way he goes. I know enough to know I don't know enough...


----------



## tree MDS

This is pretty sweet too. I don’t like the extra length it adds to the machine, but I’m betting it’s worth it being able to adjust your ballast like that.


----------



## Helmstein

Helmstein said:


> I like how you attached the wrench to your Hydro lines. I'll get a picture of where we keep a spare scrench today! Do you have the chains for the outer wheels that Dave sells? Do you know about the kobota oil filter that replaces the spendy giant branded ones?


This is where I keep my scrench.


----------



## Helmstein

Jester3775 said:


> I did not know about the chains, pictures ? Would love you to share Kubota filter info as I never heard of that either !


The most underrated option in my opinion. Avant 528 wheel tiedowns, don't you just love social media!


----------



## Helmstein

Jester3775 said:


> I was talked out of rotating grapple. Reasonings: #1 Extra weight of rotator takes away from lifting capacity. #2 Was told the extra operation of manipulating the rotator supposedly took more time than it saved. For whatever it's worth the grapple I have (Branch Manager original) hangs off center so that you can have lower side push against log and other side somewhat easily rotates to the pick up position. Don't know from actual experience how they would compare though... If you do get rotator I would appreciate you sharing your experience. One good example I could give is when I am dragging branches to chipper I can turn the machine as I get close and actually place butt end right in chipper, rotates itself as I turn and I feel like a rotator would be much harder to manipulate. Just my 2 cents...


If you have the 13 function joystick the 254t and the rotator are made for each other. The things you can manipulate are endless, ball vines up, use your scoops in ways you never thought possible and much more. The rotator is so small that with material in the grapple it spines with little resistance. I also like the way the grapple doesn't flop around as much compared to knockaround grapple. In regards to feeding the chipper, the hydro swivle does the same thing, the material stays oriented the same way yours would the. The fluid passes through the rotator eaisily with little resistance. All the movements are on the joystick, your hand will learn the functions quick

The only drawback is that the 12v pin connector that diverts the swivle function sometimes becomes unplugged. plug it back in and your ready to rock and roll. Any other questions feel free to let me know. I have about 1000hrs on my 254 with rotator grapple


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> If you have the 13 function joystick the 254t and the rotator are made for each other. The things you can manipulate are endless, ball vines up, use your scoops in ways you never thought possible and much more. The rotator is so small that with material in the grapple it spines with little resistance. I also like the way the grapple doesn't flop around as much compared to knockaround grapple. In regards to feeding the chipper, the hydro swivle does the same thing, the material stays oriented the same way yours would the. The fluid passes through the rotator eaisily with little resistance. All the movements are on the joystick, your hand will learn the functions quick
> 
> The only drawback is that the 12v pin connector that diverts the swivle function sometimes becomes unplugged. plug it back in and your ready to rock and roll. Any other questions feel free to let me know. I have about 1000hrs on my 254 with rotator grapple



I always remember hearing that “13 function joystick” term from Dave’s site. I’m not sure if the guy called the one I’m looking at 9 or 13 function (spaced it). He said all the functions can be done from the joystick and that the grapple is a two hose unit,,, I think there’s a wire run to split it. Does this sound like what you have? Just wanna make sure I get the right set up if I do this. 

You’ll see I had him change the quote to add the hyd block/lever thing and the grapple you mentioned (nice catch, Hardox is bad ass stuff, probably well worth it). Got the ramps too, just for more options loading it.


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> This is pretty sweet too. I don’t like the extra length it adds to the machine, but I’m betting it’s worth it being able to adjust your ballast like that.
> View attachment 964080
> View attachment 964081


I would argue there won't be any "adjusting" once you got such a thing. It would get put on and stay on, which is maybe ok. However, I understood that these machines, 254T, were the biggest units that could be legally loaded sideways on trailer or truck due to width restrictions. This would effect that, if that mattered to a person's set up. I am working on a way to load sideways on a flat bed for my roll off truck with a chipper box behind it. Dave sells aluminum ramps that are long enough to make this happen which I now use to load into back of truck without putting box on ground, saves time.


----------



## Jester3775

Helmstein said:


> The most underrated option in my opinion. Avant 528 wheel tiedowns, don't you just love social media!


Thanks for sharing pictures and knowledge. Saving photos for future reference. It is funny how things like better tie downs are so cool. I came up with a better tie down for my tractor that does save a little time but mainly just makes something I do repeatedly more enjoyable to deal with.


----------



## tree MDS

Jester3775 said:


> I would argue there won't be any "adjusting" once you got such a thing. It would get put on and stay on, which is maybe ok. However, I understood that these machines, 254T, were the biggest units that could be legally loaded sideways on trailer or truck due to width restrictions. This would effect that, if that mattered to a person's set up. I am working on a way to load sideways on a flat bed for my roll off truck with a chipper box behind it. Dave sells aluminum ramps that are long enough to make this happen which I now use to load into back of truck without putting box on ground, saves time.



That was one of my thoughts, that the weights would make it too wide to be legal loaded sideways. I figured I would order the weights and figure out if I wanted to take them off after or not (if I wanted to load sideways). Rough estimate of the math still comes in somewhere around 8’ 3”, so just under the 8’ 6” legal width. Lol. I imagine they had that in mind when they built them… too coincidental.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I always remember hearing that “13 function joystick” term from Dave’s site. I’m not sure if the guy called the one I’m looking at 9 or 13 function (spaced it). He said all the functions can be done from the joystick and that the grapple is a two hose unit,,, I think there’s a wire run to split it. Does this sound like what you have? Just wanna make sure I get the right set up if I do this.
> 
> You’ll see I had him change the quote to add the hyd block/lever thing and the grapple you mentioned (nice catch, Hardox is bad ass stuff, probably well worth it). Got the ramps too, just for more options loading it.
> View attachment 964153


That is the correct joystick. I've heard it called 9 and 13 functionaswell. Same thing.

Thw rear weight kit looks different from the one I have. Sticking out a but more but looks more versatile. Giving you attachments for tiedowns and square receiver. Mine is probably factory from giant and is cost prohibitive to ship when they can manufacture one here 3rd party. Just giving you all the options. See mine below for reference.

Last think I forgot about is the saw scabbard that I bought this past year from Dave @ bmg it installs by your right foot to the outised of the floor in-between the two tires. Ask Dave for a picture. That is a great option!

Your 254t will be set up right from the jump.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I always remember hearing that “13 function joystick” term from Dave’s site. I’m not sure if the guy called the one I’m looking at 9 or 13 function (spaced it). He said all the functions can be done from the joystick and that the grapple is a two hose unit,,, I think there’s a wire run to split it. Does this sound like what you have? Just wanna make sure I get the right set up if I do this.
> 
> You’ll see I had him change the quote to add the hyd block/lever thing and the grapple you mentioned (nice catch, Hardox is bad ass stuff, probably well worth it). Got the ramps too, just for more options loading it.
> View attachment 964153


Thats exactly what I have. A 12v wire that runs down the boom arm. I got my 12' ramps from genYhitch.com so I can load in the back of my chip truck. There are so many chip dumps around my area that I can always unload quick, get back to the job to pick up before we go home. We don't always do it but when we are working out of town it prevents a second trip. My bed height is 48" same loading angle as my low pro dump trailor that has a 24" deck height with 6' ramps.


----------



## mikewhite85

Getting ready to head over to the pen del isa shade tree symposium in Lancaster. Anyone else going?


----------



## Haplo

mikewhite85 said:


> Getting ready to head over to the pen del isa shade tree symposium in Lancaster. Anyone else going?


I should, it's only 20 minutes away


----------



## Jester3775

Helmstein said:


> That is the correct joystick. I've heard it called 9 and 13 functionaswell. Same thing.
> 
> Thw rear weight kit looks different from the one I have. Sticking out a but more but looks more versatile. Giving you attachments for tiedowns and square receiver. Mine is probably factory from giant and is cost prohibitive to ship when they can manufacture one here 3rd party. Just giving you all the options. See mine below for reference.
> 
> Last think I forgot about is the saw scabbard that I bought this past year from Dave @ bmg it installs by your right foot to the outised of the floor in-between the two tires. Ask Dave for a picture. That is a great option!
> 
> Your 254t will be set up right from the jump.


Thanks for the info on saw scabbard, I emailed dave about that and the outside tire chains. With all this talk now I'm thinking I need to get a rotator...


----------



## Helmstein

Jester3775 said:


> Thanks for the info on saw scabbard, I emailed dave about that and the outside tire chains. With all this talk now I'm thinking I need to get a rotator...


That phrase is music to my ears. You won't be disappointed. The scabbard is pretty awsome. You never know what Dave has cooking up for the little giant


----------



## wisconsintreeguy

mikewhite85 said:


> I drove by this excellent feat of engineering today. If you look closely it says "Redneck Customs"!!
> View attachment 963607


lol thats awesome.


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> That phrase is music to my ears. You won't be disappointed. The scabbard is pretty awsome. You never know what Dave has cooking up for the little giant



Yeah, I talked with Dave yesterday. He said he’s gonna send me a pic of the saw scabbard. Quoted me $99. I can see that being an extremely handy option. Especially since I plan on running my 250 bandit more this year. It’s a great little chipper, but definitely a lot more saw work involved than with the 19xpc.


----------



## TRTermite

wisconsintreeguy said:


> lol thats awesome.


Hope it has enough ballast for safety reasons.


----------



## tree MDS

TRTermite said:


> Hope it has enough ballast for safety reasons.



Lmao… yeah, just don’t forget the hitch pin!!


----------



## tree MDS

So it looks like I’m gonna be the proud owner of a bouncing baby mini-giant soon. I’m actually kind of excited. I think it’s going to compliment the second lift very nicely. Tree Service of the Future, baby!! Lol. 

I had fun specing this machine out (thanks for the help everybody) Seems like a smart purchase for my company overall too. That and I can’t wait to play with it!! I especially like the fact that’s it’s really just a mini version of what I’m already running. Very cool.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I'm not buying anything anytime soon anyway. I'm really just occupying my mind/researching the idea. What grapple are you running on yours? Pics?







tree MDS said:


> So it looks like I’m gonna be the proud owner of a bouncing baby mini-giant soon. I’m actually kind of excited. I think it’s going to compliment the second lift very nicely. Tree Service of the Future, baby!! Lol.
> 
> I had fun specing this machine out (thanks for the help everybody) Seems like a smart purchase for my company overall too. That and I can’t wait to play with it!! I especially like the fact that’s it’s really just a mini version of what I’m already running. Very cool.






Oh how things change so quickly 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS

no tree to big said:


> Oh how things change so quickly
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Lol, well… I’m gonna need it!


----------



## treebilly

Congratulations on the new machine. I’d love one but where I work, they’d have it on its side more than on its rubber. And how quickly things change from “just looking” to buying. I did the same with ordering a new log splitter. Watched some videos, did some research and then found someone close enough that had one I could check out in person. A week later I placed the order. Now I have a year of waiting till it’s delivered.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> Congratulations on the new machine. I’d love one but where I work, they’d have it on its side more than on its rubber. And how quickly things change from “just looking” to buying. I did the same with ordering a new log splitter. Watched some videos, did some research and then found someone close enough that had one I could check out in person. A week later I placed the order. Now I have a year of waiting till it’s delivered.



Thanks, bud. That’s exactly why I jumped on it. I’ve been trying to ignore the thought that I’m gonna need some kind of machine to go with the other crew, but there’s no denying it ultimately. It’s value as a spare alone is enough reason to warrant its purchase. But the biggest thing is ever since this Covid deal hit, I just don’t trust the supply chain. I don’t wanna find things going great, me needing a machine and finding out it’s gonna be a year wait like that splitter you ordered. Now I have everything I could possibly need. I am ready for a tree zombie apocalypse. Lol


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> Thanks, bud. That’s exactly why I jumped on it. I’ve been trying to ignore the thought that I’m gonna need some kind of machine to go with the other crew, but there’s no denying it ultimately. It’s value as a spare alone is enough reason to warrant its purchase. But the biggest thing is ever since this Covid deal hit, I just don’t trust the supply chain. I don’t wanna find things going great, me needing a machine and finding out it’s gonna be a year wait like that splitter you ordered. Now I have everything I could possibly need. I am ready for a tree zombie apocalypse. Lol


Now I have everything I could possibly need.
Famous last words...


----------



## mikewhite85

Couple of shots from a job last week. 53 Norway spruce.


----------



## mikewhite85

... and a cherry. Tricky one with the wires and building and an additional spruce growing through its canopy. We ended up using 2 climbers for it. I was up high setting chokers and Jason (the guy with 11 kids) was below doing the cutting. I wish I had taken more pics. It was definitely one of the more challenging trees we've done in the last couple years.


----------



## tree MDS

Nice! Who's avant?


----------



## tree MDS

Helmstein said:


> That phrase is music to my ears. You won't be disappointed. The scabbard is pretty awsome. You never know what Dave has cooking up for the little giant



I came across your video of that maple takedown with the giant this morning (recognized the name). I like the part at the end where you're dealing with the trunk wood. Probably the best real-world video I've seen of those machines actually working. Nice job too.

I'm curious about the strobe lights as well? Something you added on?


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Nice! Who's avant?


You have an eye for detail. A friend of mine whose looking to get into crane removals volunteered to bring it along! Very nice machine


----------



## tree MDS

Cool. Avant makes a really interesting looking bypass style grapple. I’m sure your buddy has his eye on it. There was a video where it showed it reaching out at an angle and grabbing a piece as it was being lowered. Almost looked like a mini-senneboggen claw. I’m betting that’s the one to have. Nice looking machines.


----------



## tree MDS

I think Reonu Keeves has the biggest avant they make. Lol


----------



## tree MDS

This is about tops for my machine. That was backing out though, could’ve done more with heavy end uphill. And yes, before I added air, jester lol.


----------



## Helmstein

tree MDS said:


> I came across your video of that maple takedown with the giant this morning (recognized the name). I like the part at the end where you're dealing with the trunk wood. Probably the best real-world video I've seen of those machines actually working. Nice job too.
> 
> I'm curious about the strobe lights as well? Something you added on?


Congrats on the new Giant. You will love it.

Thanks for the complement. My brother is the one who videos the jobs. He's got a real nack for it.

The lights I actually wired myself. They are white/amber with steady on white.


tree MDS said:


> I came across your video of that maple takedown with the giant this morning (recognized the name). I like the part at the end where you're dealing with the trunk wood. Probably the best real-world video I've seen of those machines actually working. Nice job too.
> 
> I'm curious about the strobe lights as well? Something you added on?


Congratulations on the new baby giant. You will love it. 

My brother who I work with exclusively is the video guy. He was an actor befor coming on fulltime 4 years ago. He's got a real nack for editing.

The strobe lights are feniex fusion duel color 400 series and 200 series for the rear wired up to a feniex 4200 mini controller that is waterproof. It's a great set up. I like how slim the lights are and that they are duel purpose, Safety lights and steady burn white for low light work. I'll take some pictures on Monday and show you how they are set up. 

Any other question feel free to ask


----------



## Jester3775

tree MDS said:


> I came across your video of that maple takedown with the giant this morning (recognized the name). I like the part at the end where you're dealing with the trunk wood. Probably the best real-world video I've seen of those machines actually working. Nice job too.
> 
> I'm curious about the strobe lights as well? Something you added on?


Would love if someone would share link to this "real-world video" ?!


----------



## mikewhite85

By bypass grapple do you mean like a branch manager style? What's cool about the avant is that it telescopes out 4 ft or so. You can really reach and load very well. I imagine something like your giant on a smaller scale. 

I have a bmg and a traditional style grapple for my mini. My crew seems to prefer the traditional even though it was one third the price. Maybe we're doing something wrong?

I do like it for loading the chipper. Not so great for pushing around piles of brush which we seem to get into a lot in these half wooded lots around here


----------



## Helmstein

This was a job we did in 2020. Notice in the end I have to reverse to keep the rear of the machine downhill due to how heavy the load is. Video is staring my 96 Dodge 12v with 315,000 on the clock. Boy do I love that truck!


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> By bypass grapple do you mean like a branch manager style? What's cool about the avant is that it telescopes out 4 ft or so. You can really reach and load very well. I imagine something like your giant on a smaller scale.
> 
> I have a bmg and a traditional style grapple for my mini. My crew seems to prefer the traditional even though it was one third the price. Maybe we're doing something wrong?
> 
> I do like it for loading the chipper. Not so great for pushing around piles of brush which we seem to get into a lot in these half wooded lots around here



Yes, like a branch manager. Bypass refers to how the one side of the claw is smaller than the other and goes inside the other when you close it.

I have a root grapple for my tractor, but it doesn’t get used much, although there are times when it shines. The problem I always had was not being able to carry brush and logs inline. There’s always a house or air conditioner, propane tank, other trees, something in the way of that. When I got my bigger chipper I just finally couldn’t deal with it anymore after a while and got the giant. The tractor and winch are still invaluable as you know.

One of the cool things about the 60” grapple on the giant is the ability to crush a lot of potentially problematic limbs with the claw. Much easier than cutting and fun too. One of those never gets old kinda things… like spooling up vines with the rotator.


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> Couple of shots from a job last week. 53 Norway spruce.
> View attachment 966318
> 
> View attachment 966319


NBT45?


----------



## dbl612

dbl612 said:


> NBT45?


my bad, NBT55


----------



## Haplo

Used the branch manager grapple rake during cleanup today and did in a half hour what would take two guys with hand rakes 6+ hours


----------



## mikewhite85

dbl612 said:


> my bad, NBT55


The crane? It is 55 ton so probably? It ended up being about 2600 for 9 hours. Its actually the most I've paid for a crane on a 1 day job but well worth it. There were some 100 ft spruce we did in 2 picks. 


Gotta love the big rake. We usually pinch it with our root grapples!


----------



## mikewhite85

Helmstein said:


> This was a job we did in 2020. Notice in the end I have to reverse to keep the rear of the machine downhill due to how heavy the load is. Video is staring my 96 Dodge 12v with 315,000 on the clock. Boy do I love that truck!




Great video!


----------



## dbl612

mikewhite85 said:


> The crane? It is 55 ton so probably? It ended up being about 2600 for 9 hours. Its actually the most I've paid for a crane on a 1 day job but well worth it. There were some 100 ft spruce we did in 2 picks.
> 
> 
> Gotta love the big rake. We usually pinch it with our root grapples!


most of the time, the biggest crane you can get on the sites the cheapest overall when you consider productivity and crew time


----------



## Rabid K9

One little saw to rule them all....

Second MS500i, brand new, about to be well & truly introduced to the fleet. 25" Stihl light bar, nice balance, easy to throw around all day on a harvesting job, about as much bar as it will pull comfortably in Aust. hardwoods.


----------



## Rabid K9

Summer!! 

Unrelenting sun. Beer fridge maintenance of high priority.

Please let it be over....

Some very simple lemon scented & spotted gum removals.


----------



## Rabid K9

Tas. bluegums - straight to the firewood stockpile....


----------



## Rabid K9

Pre-christmas grass delivery - only the finest Sir Walter buffalo.


----------



## Rabid K9

Chook farm madness - bastard willow & the background hum of 20,000 egg layers.


----------



## Helmstein

Helmstein said:


> Congrats on the new Giant. You will love it.
> 
> Thanks for the complement. My brother is the one who videos the jobs. He's got a real nack for it.
> 
> The lights I actually wired myself. They are white/amber with steady on white.
> 
> Congratulations on the new baby giant. You will love it.
> 
> My brother who I work with exclusively is the video guy. He was an actor befor coming on fulltime 4 years ago. He's got a real nack for editing.
> 
> The strobe lights are feniex fusion duel color 400 series and 200 series for the rear wired up to a feniex 4200 mini controller that is waterproof. It's a great set up. I like how slim the lights are and that they are duel purpose, Safety lights and steady burn white for low light work. I'll take some pictures on Monday and show you how they are set up.
> 
> Any other question feel free to ask


Here are some pictures of the Feniex safety lights. Made for Police so the brightness is extreme. The mini controller is wired into the light switch that controls the light at the back of the rops. You can see where the wires come out of the rops into the engine compartment. It takes a little wiring knowledge but I did this myself in maybe 5hrs" im not an electrician". I wanted everything perfect. The mini controller is mounted with 3M velcro. I hate to drill holes if I don't have to. Last picture shows how the weather proof mini controller is mounted.


----------



## Helmstein

Rabid K9 said:


> Chook farm madness - bastard willow & the background hum of 20,000 egg layers.


If I were to move out of the states it would be Australia. My first purchase would be a brand new tier 3 brush bandit. Oh how I wish you could somehow import one into the states. 

Love the pictures aswell. Your crane is sweet. What's your working height?

-Will


----------



## Zaedock

Woke up wicked early today and drove out to Utica University with my youngest son for a seminar on his major (Cyber Security). He and my wife are flying out to Dakota State next week to check them out. He should be picking his school next month. Home in time to fuel up the tractor and get ready for tomorrows storm.


----------



## mikewhite85

Finished a huge job today. 73 ash with cleanup. Chipped on site but hauled 28 loads of wood. There is still a massive pile in their woodlot but i didn't want to give them sticker shock as we were charging per load. Customer gets back from vacation Saturday. Looking forward to getting paid!


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> One little saw to rule them all....
> 
> Second MS500i, brand new, about to be well & truly introduced to the fleet. 25" Stihl light bar, nice balance, easy to throw around all day on a harvesting job, about as much bar as it will pull comfortably in Aust. hardwoods.



I dunno, man… at the end of the day it’s just a chainsaw. Let’s not get too hot in the britches over it. Lol. Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> Finished a huge job today. 73 ash with cleanup. Chipped on site but hauled 28 loads of wood. There is still a massive pile in their woodlot but i didn't want to give them sticker shock as we were charging per load. Customer gets back from vacation Saturday. Looking forward to getting paid!



28 loads of wood!!?? 73 Ash… with cleanup? How big? Damn, sounds like a heck of a week!! Pics? 

You guys are awesome. I am envious of your motivation/production!!


----------



## tree MDS

Maybe the MDS should’ve had some childrens,, sounds like they’re a major motivator!! Alas, I am left with just my greed and hateful competitiveness. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

@treebilly do you think something like the ditch witch 1550 would’ve been much less prone the the groundies flipping it?


----------



## epicklein22

Dead wooded and installed a cable in this large white oak a few weeks back.

Still looking for a crane truck. I’ve been hunting hard, but haven’t found a good deal yet. Mostly looking at 900 series National rear mounts (26 ton) and some older 1100 series National booms (28 ton). Did a find a nice altec 26 ton, but not sure about the reliability/service of Altec cranes. One thing that’s interesting is it has stand up operating stations on both sides, but uses joystick controls similar to what you would find on a crane with a cab.


----------



## sand sock

I got a few phone calls and text telling me. My best friends widow needed me to swing by and check on her. She had several maple trees go down in her yard, from ice. Went by and cleaned up her mess. Ended up cutting and stacking 1\3 to 1\2 cord of firewood.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> 28 loads of wood!!?? 73 Ash… with cleanup? How big? Damn, sounds like a heck of a week!! Pics?
> 
> You guys are awesome. I am envious of your motivation/production!!


I'm flattered to be complemented by the MDS! 

It was a lot of work. I should say it was _mostly_ ash. There were about 10 white pines, a huge poplar, and a few other scattered varieties. Some were easy. Some were quite large and difficult. Each tree was the same price X 73. It took us 7 days with a 6 man crew. It was a great winter job even though the ground conditions were iffy at times. Hauling was done by an excavation company with a pair of lowboy f550 dumps, which is why there were so many loads. 

Here's the only pic we took! There was a large, really roached ash leaning toward some high tension lines. It's the only time we've used two skidder winches to fell a tree. I have a video but I think it's too large a file to post here.


----------



## mikewhite85

I figured out a way! Wish I could embed it.

https://1drv.ms/v/s!Ai16EMXZZ-gf0RYiJ_xsBDqKUrYn


----------



## mikewhite85

epicklein22 said:


> View attachment 968425
> 
> Dead wooded and installed a cable in this large white oak a few weeks back.
> 
> Still looking for a crane truck. I’ve been hunting hard, but haven’t found a good deal yet. Mostly looking at 900 series National rear mounts (26 ton) and some older 1100 series National booms (28 ton). Did a find a nice altec 26 ton, but not sure about the reliability/service of Altec cranes. One thing that’s interesting is it has stand up operating stations on both sides, but uses joystick controls similar to what you would find on a crane with a cab.


Looks nice- the tree and your chip truck! That cable must be way up in that codom toward the top center. 

How often do you do crane work to make it worth buying a crane?


----------



## tree MDS

Nice! Funny how even on my phone I can get a sense of how big that thing was… just the way it flexed as it went down. I don’t get that view too much always being the main cutter.


----------



## mikewhite85

tree MDS said:


> Maybe the MDS should’ve had some childrens,, sounds like they’re a major motivator!! Alas, I am left with just my greed and hateful competitiveness. Lol.


haha they sure are.

I just did the math. I have 7 on payroll. Between the 8 of us there are 32 kids! And I think about 12 or so grandkids. 

Of course it's all off balance because one of my guys has 11- ages 2-22.


----------



## epicklein22

mikewhite85 said:


> Looks nice- the tree and your chip truck! That cable must be way up in that codom toward the top center.
> 
> How often do you do crane work to make it worth buying a crane?


I don’t look at it like that. If you can get the crane to the tree, it’s going to be faster, safer and easier to remove it with a crane. Say a $1200 tree, it might only be 3 picks with a crane versus countless cuts removing it via bucket/lift or climbing. That’s being efficient. You can set the brush right into the chipper or atleast right next to it. And you can load/haul the logs with the crane. I was fortunate to work for a company during college that had a couple cranes to see how much of a difference it makes. It’s the just the initial cost of a large crane that has been my biggest hurdle. A good operator is a big part of the equation as well.


----------



## tree MDS

mikewhite85 said:


> haha they sure are.
> 
> I just did the math. I have 7 on payroll. Between the 8 of us there are 32 kids! And I think about 12 or so grandkids.
> 
> Of course it's all off balance because one of my guys has 11- ages 2-22.



Poor guy. At least we know he likes his wife!! lol


----------



## tree MDS

epicklein22 said:


> I don’t look at it like that. If you can get the crane to the tree, it’s going to be faster, safer and easier to remove it with a crane. Say a $1200 tree, it might only be 3 picks with a crane versus countless cuts removing it via bucket/lift or climbing. That’s being efficient. You can set the brush right into the chipper or atleast right next to it. And you can load/haul the logs with the crane. I was fortunate to work for a company during college that had a couple cranes to see how much of a difference it makes. It’s the just the initial cost of a large crane that has been my biggest hurdle. A good operator is a big part of the equation as well.



Good post. I’ve gone back and fourth on the crane thought in recent years. Sometimes I think maybe someday, other times I think it’s better to just stick with the pros and let them do their thing (really is a pleasure to work with the people I do now… even if not that often). I guess if I had a couple climbers that were ready to be lowered into the trees it might change things, but for right now it’s just not happening. I do think ahead to a few years down the road maybe. Right now with the help of the Ash trees and regular work there’s enough money to be made in the back yards to not have to fight over that stuff. Potentially maybe even enough money to (partially) fund that move further down the line. I mean the more you can put down the better, right? I dunno… I just feel like I’m kind of old for a starter crane. I’d rather just buy something bad ass and grow into running it/suffer through the learning curve. As long as it wasn’t dangerous. I think if I ever hurt someone seriously it’d be enough to make me close the doors. So I think that’s why I’ve been hesitant to go for a move like that.

Just some random thoughts on the subject.


----------



## treebilly

@tree MDS 
I do think the ditchwitch would stay on its rubber better than an articulated loader. The 1550 looks like a nice sized machine for tree work but I’ve never had the pleasure. I’ve got a 2012 Vermeer 650tx and I love it. Looking at getting a bigger one soon though. I think since you already have the wheel loader you might as well get the mini skid. Different tool for different types of jobs. 
I’m envious of your equipment. Especially the second Omni. That’s a lot of iron for a single crew company. 
As for the crane, I understand the hesitance. The ash trees will be gone soon enough and you’re right about the competition for the front yard easy pickings. Those will dwindle as well. We just bought a used 40 ton grove this year as a starter crane. It’s a little short for my liking (94’) but a decent load chart. Plan is to upgrade in the next two years. Let’s me get my learning curve out of the way. Also it’s pretty simple to run decently. I’m a few months in ( using maybe 4 times a month) and have it down “good”. I Keep in the 50-70% capacity unless it’s a butt log with a tight radius. Then I go to the 80% range. Haven’t had the red lights flashing yet so I guess that means we’re good guessers.


----------



## tree MDS

We’re looking at two crews soon enough hopefully. My old favorite guy and longest lasting employee to date (2 years) gets out of jail this spring hopefully, and has already called wanting his job back. He’s worked with me and the lift for most of that two years and is a complete animal as groundie (and a real nice guy, just has some problems), so that would help bring things together immensely. The MDS always has a long range plan lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Congratulations on the crane operating skill in development. I remember when OD was learning/going for his license. Sounded like a pretty serious deal. Hats off to that.


----------



## tree MDS

treebilly said:


> @tree MDS
> I do think the ditchwitch would stay on its rubber better than an articulated loader. The 1550 looks like a nice sized machine for tree work but I’ve never had the pleasure. I’ve got a 2012 Vermeer 650tx and I love it. Looking at getting a bigger one soon though. I think since you already have the wheel loader you might as well get the mini skid. Different tool for different types of jobs.
> I’m envious of your equipment. Especially the second Omni. That’s a lot of iron for a single crew company.
> As for the crane, I understand the hesitance. The ash trees will be gone soon enough and you’re right about the competition for the front yard easy pickings. Those will dwindle as well. We just bought a used 40 ton grove this year as a starter crane. It’s a little short for my liking (94’) but a decent load chart. Plan is to upgrade in the next two years. Let’s me get my learning curve out of the way. Also it’s pretty simple to run decently. I’m a few months in ( using maybe 4 times a month) and have it down “good”. I Keep in the 50-70% capacity unless it’s a butt log with a tight radius. Then I go to the 80% range. Haven’t had the red lights flashing yet so I guess that means we’re good guessers.



Hey, I’m not ashamed to admit I’m still in the late stages of mastering the Z fold loader! With the telescopic boom it uses every limb.. and can be a little scary bringing a 5k log over the side of a 273k truck lol. But yeah, that right foot telescoping in and out move is the last thing that’s fighting me a little still. Mind you I don’t use it everyday (yet).


----------



## dave ensign

Rebuilt one of my one- owner 49sp. Parts and pieces but now it is all but NEW! Not much left from the origional saw but it runs primo.


----------



## JimR

Had to clean up a pile of trees I dropped last Spring before I had my knee replaced. Mostly dead Ash from an Ash blight. Just the logs on the right.


----------



## joe25DA

I used one of my Wheelhorse tractors to plow some climate change. Had about 10”.


----------



## Rabid K9

tree MDS said:


> I dunno, man… at the end of the day it’s just a chainsaw. Let’s not get too hot in the britches over it. Lol. Just saying.



Yes, it's a nice workhorse. 

Light & predictable, reliable, probably foreign words to a Husky proprietor....

Certainly easier on the body for blocking off than the MS661.







You've got me looking at second hand Omme's now, a nice 27.5 unit, something similar to what you are running. Some way off, but a good spider has been in thoughts for a while. Plenty of stuff it would be damn useful for. And a twenty tonne version of the Giant!!


----------



## Rabid K9

joe25DA said:


> I used one of my Wheelhorse tractors to plow some climate change. Had about 10”. View attachment 968638



Is that Toro a lawn mower in the 'green' season?


----------



## mikewhite85

Rabid K9 said:


> Yes, it's a nice workhorse.
> 
> Light & predictable, reliable, probably foreign words to a Husky proprietor....
> 
> Certainly easier on the body for blocking off than the MS661.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got me looking at second hand Omme's now, a nice 27.5 unit, something similar to what you are running. Some way off, but a good spider has been in thoughts for a while. Plenty of stuff it would be damn useful for. And a twenty tonne version of the Giant!!


I like your gaffs with the silky. What setup is that? It looks fairly comfortable.


----------



## tree MDS

Rabid K9 said:


> Yes, it's a nice workhorse.
> 
> Light & predictable, reliable, probably foreign words to a Husky proprietor....
> 
> Certainly easier on the body for blocking off than the MS661.



Just don't cut you head off with that bad boy!!


----------



## joe25DA

Rabid K9 said:


> Is that Toro a lawn mower in the 'green' season?


Yeah, but I leave the dozer blade on into spring. I grade yards for lawns and drag a weighted chain drag. Truly amazing what a real garden tractor can do. 12hp cast iron kohler, 4 speed with a lo range all steel and cast iron. I also added the swept front axle with 1” shafts and reduction steering off a 5/20. I’m looking for a loader for it.


----------



## Rabid K9

joe25DA said:


> Yeah, but I leave the dozer blade on into spring. I grade yards for lawns and drag a weighted chain drag. Truly amazing what a real garden tractor can do. 12hp cast iron kohler, 4 speed with a lo range all steel and cast iron. I also added the swept front axle with 1” shafts and reduction steering off a 5/20. I’m looking for a loader for it.View attachment 968937
> View attachment 968938



Impressive on twelve horses.

Al-fresco air con as well. Good feature.


----------



## joe25DA

Rabid K9 said:


> Impressive on twelve horses.
> 
> Al-fresco air con as well. Good feature.


Yep. Head to a county fair that has the GT pulls as well as the big ones. Guys weigh them down just the same. And they pull well over 2000lbs on the skid. In grannny lo the reduction is significant


----------



## gorman

I got rid of tapatalk so I haven’t checked out this thread in a while. Hope everyone is doing well. Ordered a 70’ rear mount from one source so I guess I’ll be styling AND profiling next year. Also got a couple new harnesses.


----------



## sand sock

this is about 3 weeks ago. i simply forgot. a buddy passed and his wifes alone now and she had a tree monkey and a crane come out and remove a few large maples. i asked and in the contract it was significantly cheaper, for them to chip the brush and leave teh main logs on a log deck. i scored and removed them for her and landed about 1 1/3 cords of free maple.. 3 hours had it all cut loaded and split and stacked, cutting off a log deck is flat out cheating


----------



## Jester3775

sand sock said:


> this is about 3 weeks ago. i simply forgot. a buddy passed and his wifes alone now and she had a tree monkey and a crane come out and remove a few large maples. i asked and in the contract it was significantly cheaper, for them to chip the brush and leave teh main logs on a log deck. i scored and removed them for her and landed about 1 1/3 cords of free maple.. 3 hours had it all cut loaded and split and stacked, cutting off a log deck is flat out cheating


What exactly is a "log deck" ? Pictures ?
If it makes us able to cut without bending over I'm in !


----------



## sand sock

i dont have any pics. but the crane stacks and piles them on top of each other. it maybe 5 feet tall and how ever longxwide . its pure cut and run. cutem 16 to 18 inches, rol as many into the truck as you can. when it rolls off the truck, split it and immediately stack it in a ibc crate. who ever buys it, is responcable for loading an hauling them.. i only pick them up 1 time, versus 3 or 4


----------



## Silent Matt

I’ve had a nice view for the past couple days.


----------



## erictree

not today, but last week we experimented with remote control crane operation with our buddy.  
its actually not as scary as it looks, operator gets much more visibility when using the remote its awesome!


----------



## mikewhite85

Pretty slick! No more blind picks.


----------

